# Seattle, WA - Comcast



## Tivolicious

I officially have no new news! However, I wanted to have a thread that I could subscribe to. After Ken took away our little "ATT advertising HDTV" thread, I felt that we needed a new little home to gripe and whine about the fact that Comcast still isn't delivering locals.


I will try to get Ken to send out a note to those subscribed to the other thread.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## noombs

Good idea...


I just called Comcast. The CSR I spoke with told me that they had recently been given some information regarding HD locals. Specifically, I was told that the delay is not Comcast's "fault", but that of the local networks, which are seeking costly deals that would require Comcast to raise their rates.


I was also told that negotiations are proceeding and that they are "guaranteed" to be over by the end of the year, but that legal issues prevent the disclosure of any other dates or specific networks involved.


I've seen some speculation and mention of negotiations before, but these were the strongest statements I've seen of what appears to be the Comcast company line.


- Mike


----------



## boykster

Cool....no real news, but somewhere to go to gripe...











Rich


----------



## drewba

I wonder why Comcast can get this sorted out with many of the local channels in other markets but all of the Seattle stations are playing hardball?


----------



## Tivolicious

The whole thing is just driving my nuts.


I can't wait for when we have to convince them that locals have to be sent via unencrypted QAM.


Arrghhh,

Steve


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I can't wait for when we have to convince them that locals have to be sent via unencrypted QAM.*



Sorry if I missed something, but is this a real concern? Is Comcast is using encrypted QAM for HD locals in other markets?


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Sorry if I missed something, but is this a real concern? Is Comcast is using encrypted QAM for HD locals in other markets?*



I was just assuming that we would have a problem. Although it has been a long time since I have looked into this.


-Steve


----------



## brente

no new news, but saw this post on hdtvpub...

http://www.hdtvpub.com/local/viewRep...819/cableco_1/ 


looks like everyone's trying to figure out how to pay for their hdtv transition...


----------



## jimre

Hmmm - if all these stations are acting in concert to squeeze money from Comcast, then it sounds like collusion to me. Perhaps the Justice Dept anti-trust folks would be interested....


----------



## poppa

I just got off the phone with them, and although they say they are still in negotiation with the channels, they also mentioned they plann on being allowed to broadcast those channels by the end of July.


We'll see.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *I... they also mentioned they plann on being allowed to broadcast those channels by the end of July...*



Sure, just like they originally told us no later than Q1 2003. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *I wonder why Comcast can get this sorted out with many of the local channels in other markets but all of the Seattle stations are playing hardball?*



Becuase they got a clue. They spent millions upgrading their facilities for HD. The cable guys NEED local HD content, it's their big club against DBS.


Now that the cable guys NEED HD to compete against DBS some local broadcasters are realizing that what they have has value. If what they have will allow a cable operator to make money and win subscribers back from DBS then why should the local boradcaster provide that content for free?


This is the crux of the issue. A far cry from when cable operators didn't think they needed local channels and had to be forced to carry them under "must-carry" regs. Times change.


"by the end of the year" they say. But not which year.


Personally, I'd pay a premium for my HD locals. Particularly if they were ITC QAM.


-Ian


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *no new news, but saw this post on hdtvpub...
> http://www.hdtvpub.com/local/viewRep...819/cableco_1/
> *



From the liniked post


> Quote:
> "To get HDTV thru Comcast you will need their HDTV decoder (set-top-box). The one you have won't work. Their compression is probably different (higher) than over-the-air antena."



This is just not true in any of the current markets where HD is carried. They merely forward the ATSC transport stream remodulated as QAM. The last sticking point: carriage of PSIP data has been resolved. When local HD hits cables it should be QAM in the clear with full PSIP goo so any QAM ready box will work and you will get guide data for the DTV feeds.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Personally, I'd pay a premium for my HD locals. Particularly if they were ITC QAM.*



I'll second that - but only if they also allow us to get the firewire option on our 5100 boxes (or their successors). Based on a quick sampling, though, it looks like most of their digital chanels are encrypted QAM today. I used the 5100's diagnostics screen to check the "current channel status" for about a dozen non-premium digital channels. Most of them said:


ENC 0x13


which I assume means encrypted (using key number 13 hex?)


Only a few - 101 Weatherscan, and the Music Channels said:


UNE 0x00


which I assume means in the clear.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'll second that - but only if they also allow us to get the firewire option on our 5100 boxes (or their successors). Based on a quick sampling, though, it looks like most of their digital chanels are encrypted QAM today. I used the 5100's diagnostics screen to check the "current channel status" for about a dozen non-premium digital channels. Most of them said:
> 
> 
> ENC 0x13
> 
> 
> which I assume means encrypted (using key number 13 hex?)
> 
> 
> Only a few - 101 Weatherscan, and the Music Channels said:
> 
> 
> UNE 0x00
> 
> 
> which I assume means in the clear.*



I think they will be unscrambled QAM merely becuase they've already said that's waht they're going to do. HD set vendors are relying on this, that's why we are starting to see support for QAM cable tuners in HD sets.


A time will come whne "basic cable" will be all digital and ITC.


At least I hope it turns out that way.


----------



## Tivolicious

I was under the impression that by law they weren't allowed to encrypt OTA channels.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I was under the impression that by law they weren't allowed to encrypt OTA channels.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



I'm not sure of the regulatry details but I think that's the end result.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Any further updates on Local availability in the Seattle area???


----------



## ianken

The only news out of Comcast is that they claim we'll have HD locals by the end of the year.


Not too cheery for those folks who signed up with them when they were AT&T claiming "and comming soon: hd channels you can;t get on satellite."


Their licensing dispute with the local broadcasters still does not explain the lack of DiscoveryHD or PBS-HD.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *The only news out of Comcast is that they claim we'll have HD locals by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Not too cheery for those folks who signed up with them when they were AT&T claiming "and comming soon: hd channels you can;t get on satellite."
> 
> 
> Their licensing dispute with the local broadcasters still does not explain the lack of DiscoveryHD or PBS-HD.*



You didn't mention ESPN-HD. Do they carry it?


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## brente

I happened to call on another matter and asked about hdtv locals. was told that they expect them in the next couple of months (i've seen posted elsewhere maybe by end of june?). sounds like maybe sooner than "end of year".


I also asked about others like espn & discovery and was told the normal line "still working on contracts".


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *You didn't mention ESPN-HD. Do they carry it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



Nope.


----------



## Llamas

AT&T told me December, back in November.


Comcast told me March, back in January. Then they told me April/May, back in February. I'm not sure I believe any of their "two months out" estimates. I suspect those dates are pulled out of thin air to placate the customer.


It's easier for me. Since I'm not a Comcast customer [yet], they don't get any of my money until they provide something I want to buy. I feel bad for those that are already spending the money, and living without what was promised. They'll come through at some point, though, and the frustration will fade. That's what Comcast is counting on, at least.


--Mike


----------



## artpease

Message on my Comcast box this morning announcing an agreement with Fox Sports Northwest to broadcast a "Package" of Mariner games in HDTV starting in June. Since this is a Fox station, I suppose it will be in their low res HDTV!! It will still be great. Didn't say when in June.


----------



## Budget_HT

KCPQ-DT actually transmits 1080i. They have shown other programs in 1080i in the past, including Seahawks preseason games, Rose Parades, and maybe more.


All Mariners home games are already sent HDTV to Japan, so it is conceivable that they might do 1080i and not 480p.


Did Comcast give any schedule of HD games yet? I may have to add their HD box to my basic cable package.


----------



## lietn

Some additional information regarding the Mariners games in HDTV:


1st game: June 11th @ 7:05pm Pacific

Channel 100


----------



## keithaxis

Here are all the M's games on comcast channel 100 in HD


June:

11th Montreal 7:05

12th Montreal 7:05

13th Atlanta 7:05

28th San Diego 7:05

29th San Diego 1:05

July:

9th Baltimore 7:05

10th Baltimore 7:05

11th Tampa Bay 7:05

13th Tampa Bay 1:05

24th Oalkland 7:05

27th Texas 1;05

August:

2nd Chicago 7:05

3rd Chicago 1:05

15th Boston 7:05

17th Boston 1:05

31st Baltimore 1:05

September:

14th Anaheim 1:05

26th Oakland 7:05

28th Oakland 1;05


Of course I only have directv and expressvu so I won't be seeing these but this in great new from Comcast and the Mariners games in HD.


Keith


----------



## Budget_HT

Does anyone have details for how to order these from Comcast? I don't want their HBO-HD or Showtime-HD, but I would be interested in Mariners and possibly local stations.


----------



## artpease

I think you just call them and ask for a Motorola 5100 box. If you don't already, you MAY need to subscribe to Digital Cable, but not HBO/ShowTime-HD.


----------



## Budget_HT

Thanks Art, I will give it a try.


----------



## Malcolm_B

As soon as I heard about it I ordered the new box to replace our older box and they'll be out tomorrow. No added fee, so I'll be checking out the M's on the 11th!


----------



## Budget_HT

I called Comcast to inquire about the Mariners HDTV capability.


Since I have internet and basic cable only (no digital cable or box) they tell me I have to subscribe to one of their digital packages to get the box and the Mariners. The least expensive package is $12/month more than the basic cable I get today. Plus, they want $16 one time to install the box (or I can pick it up at their store, install it myself for no charge).


I have not decided if I want to pay for a box or not to see up to 19 HD Mariners games (if I am even home to see them).


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *As soon as I heard about it I ordered the new box to replace our older box and they'll be out tomorrow. No added fee, so I'll be checking out the M's on the 11th!*



So, tell me, where is Otisburg?


----------



## poppa

I thought this package would be an extra charge, but it is included for "free"! Finally, something other than HBO-HD since last Fall ...


----------



## DougM

the comcast CSR i'm talking to right now read off the "white Paper" for this release, it will be broadcast in 1080i.


so, i'm probably going to sign up for digital cable so i can get this package.

any chance the motorola DCT5100 that they supply (in seattle) has the DVI output? the CSR is pretty confused about the hardware so I'm hoping someone here might know? also, i thought i read somewhere that the DCT5100 can also function as a cable modem for my highspeed internet service?


also

they have a promotional offer that is $9.99 over basic extended cable for the digital package, price moves to $11.99 additional after september. free installation. (basic cable $36.99 + $9.99 = $46.98)


also, she said that customers CAN NOT pick up the DCT5100 from their outlets (is this true?) and they are booked solid for installations all through next week, soonest I got was friday the 13th at noon.


----------



## boykster

Nope, the 5100 doesn't have the DVI output, and the cable modem option isn't enabled / available in seattle at this time (the installer that came to my house didn't even know it could work as a cable modem).


The new boxes have to be properly provisioned before service, as does the HDTV service (a separate "hit" in my case). I just had my old sidecar setup replaced with the 5100 a month ago or so, and it took a couple of "hits" to get everything working properly.


Rich


----------



## DougM

a couple of "hits"??

i'm not privy to your lingo

yo

but, thanks for the info

on the 5100


is this something the install person was able to do on the spot ("provisioned") or are you saying it took several appointments ("hits"?) to get the kinks worked out?


----------



## boykster

sorry for being cryptic.


A "hit" is when they call into the central office (CO) and have them send a signal to the box to reset it (starting new service). this can be done onsite by the tech (they'll call in) and only takes a minute or two. Provisioning is essentially a "hit" to enable new service.


One service call should be all you need for adding the service.


rich


----------



## boykster

dammit!


I'm getting the mariner's game in HD, but it's all stuttery...every 3 secs or so it breaks up or stutters!


This is why I took the antenna off the roof and got HD from comcast....ack!


Any one else having this problem? My other HD channels are fine, as are all of my other analog and digital channels (101 for instance)....


Rich


----------



## buddma

My reception over Comcast is just fine, no stutters at all.


----------



## boykster

It seems to be a regional thing...I'm in the shoreline area (northwest shoreline - near s edmonds)...there's another guy who's having the same problem as me...


Rich


----------



## Roto

that's me. It's like it pauses for about half a second and runs for a second and a half over and over.


My cable modem went out for a few minutes just now too. Hopefull because they are working on it


----------



## artpease

Picture perfect! It was wonderful, although I wasn't as pleased with the production.


1. The score bar was lower and the picture framed higher so they kept fading the score bar in and out to keep from cutting off heads. Kind of annoying.

2. Very few replays, had to keep switching to catch replays like Cameron's home run and Guillen's out on the double steal. A lot of the replays were an inning old during breaks.

3. No player stats.


These didn't keep me from switching back immediately to the gorgeous HDTV picture!


----------



## xenite

Finally- I get to experience what I paid for in my HDTV/Comcast setup. It was a beautiful image. Too bad the Mariners lost.


My main complaint pertains to the way the production people kept jumping back and forth between replays and live action, and at some times you had no idea if what you were seeing was a replay or live.


Looking forward to tonight's game.


----------



## boykster

Here's a quote from another thread re: the mariners last nite (started by one of the engineers of the broadcast....




> Quote:
> A little backround.
> 
> 
> We are taking camera feeds from the HDTV mobile unit that is here for the NHK broadcast which is being broadcast to Japan. Though we are cutting our own show and mixing our own audio with the announcers from the analog FSN show, we have no control of the shots from the NHK cameramen. So some of the shots will not match the announcers.
> 
> 
> This will improve as we do more show this year.



so, it makes sense that teh commentary and video were sometimes out of synch....still looked great though (despite the stuttering).


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> *Picture perfect! It was wonderful, although I wasn't as pleased with the production.
> 
> 
> 1. The score bar was lower and the picture framed higher so they kept fading the score bar in and out to keep from cutting off heads. Kind of annoying.
> *



Wow, what a great picture! I had no stuttering.


I *liked* the way they faded the score bar in and out ... most of the time there was a clean, clear picture, and they would put up the score card for a pitch. So you always knew what the situation was, and the clear picture made it feel like you were there!


The wife was impressed also. She wasn't as impressed with HBO-HD.


----------



## William_Lin

Anyone notice the half-page Comcast ad on the Mariners HD broadcasts in Thursday's PI sports section?


"Coming soon, PBS and other hi-def broadcasts not available anywhere else"


So does this mean we shouldn't be expecting ABC, NBC or CBS in HD from Comcast anytime soon? What does the "other hi-def broadcasts not available anywhere else" mean? MLB All star game?


----------



## Jinx

I still have the old sidecar box, someone had said before that att would be contacting us.. and they never did.. but i also read some people weren't exactly pleased with their 5100 boxes.. Should i call in and get it or just stick with the sidecar? Am i going to get any wierd effects with the new box? (like the box does the stretching of pictures to fit my 16:9 tv? cuz my Pioneer 64sd5 does great stretching on its own)...


Will i definatley NEED that 5100 instead of what i've got?


----------



## boykster

Jinx,


I was eventually forced to upgrade to the 5100....my sidecar stopped receiving HD content altogether. In my local area, they made changes to the HD system that made the sidecar setup not work, and require a replacement.


As far as the difference? I now use the 5100 component output for both SD and HD content. I have the 5100 output 480i for the SD, and 1080i for the HD content (so I dont' have to switch inputs to watch HD content). The SD content via component is a little lower quality than via the composite connection (and I hear they're working on it), but I am willing to give up a small bit of quality for the convenience of not having to switch input for HD.


If you'd rather stay with your "old" setup (HD via component, SD via composite/svid) that's possible too with the 5100......


my guess is that eventually, you'll HAVE to get the 5100, but if you're currently happy, then I don't know that there's a real compelling reason to do so.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Jinx

well cant really be unhappy cuz we are not even using the sidecare (no hdtv cuz they wont add any channels and hbo and showtime are rip off's) so were not out anything.. but it sounds like i will still able to output it out at 480i which would let my tv do the stretching, then whenever we switch to a 1080i channel it will automatically switch and then be widescreen or whatever the cable company is forcing it out at..


tho my tv doesn do 720p (i guess i didnt research every single thing before buying) so i asume the box would just upconvert it?


If there isn't any cons compared to the sidecare box then i'll just call them and get it switched before the 28th comes cuz we wouldn't wana miss the mariners game! (i didnt know they were actually doing it before so i missed the first 3 games)...


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by William_Lin_
> *So does this mean we shouldn't be expecting ABC, NBC or CBS in HD from Comcast anytime soon? What does the "other hi-def broadcasts not available anywhere else" mean? MLB All star game?*



Seahawks exhibition games have been in HD the past few years, but I see they are on KCPQ (Fox) this year. Is there any chance an HD signal could be made available to Comcast this year? Even if it's a PPV broadcast, it would be a great way to promote Comcast HD and the Seahawks.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *
> 
> If there isn't any cons compared to the sidecare box then i'll just call them and get it switched before the 28th comes cuz we wouldn't wana miss the mariners game! (i didnt know they were actually doing it before so i missed the first 3 games)...*



I don't know of any problems with the 5100 box. I love it compared to the old digital cable box! Still, I can't wait til they get ones with HD recording functionality.


----------



## boykster

The only complaint I have with the 5100 is the quality of the SD channels when output over component (I'm using 480i output over component to my plasma). The pq is grainy compared to the composite input of the same channel.


However, the added convenience of not having to change to a different input to view HD material is priceless...so I deal with the slight quality loss.


Also, has anyone else been seeing the comcast HD commercials touting PBS as "Coming Soon"?


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## ismiglif

Had Comcast Tech out today...some idiot put a filter on our line blocking channels 2-99. While he was out he replaced the sidecar setup with the 5100 and so far I like the channel switching a bit better than the black screen in between channels.


He said PBS was the next channel to come, and while he was here we saw the commercial for it. That was the first time I had seen it advertised other than on the print ad with the M's game schedule.


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I don't know of any problems with the 5100 box. I love it compared to the old digital cable box! Still, I can't wait til they get ones with HD recording functionality.*





It cant be possible that our cable company would give us boxes that recording capabilities not to mention in HD recording capability can it?


There are HD vcr's and stuff but i dont know nuttin about them, but sometimes i feel like recording whatever i can just to watch it later in HD







that and we are going to the mariners game on the 29th and i wouldn't mind recording it in case we are on TV (cuz now we will be able to ACTUALLY see our faces on the non blurry set!!)


----------



## boykster

The current 5100 doesn't have recording capability at all...it CAN have a firewire port that can be connected to a D-VHS machine for recording, but I've never heard of a 5100 where the firewire was installed/active.


The 6100 is the upcoming "recording" HD box...it will have internal HD's (like a tivo) and will be capable of recording both SD and HD content.....it's still in a beta phase and is not in use anywhere that I know of.


Rich


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> The current 5100 doesn't have recording capability at all...it CAN have a firewire port that can be connected to a D-VHS machine for recording, but I've never heard of a 5100 where the firewire was installed/active.



I'm down in the SF Bay Area in CA, but moving soon back to the Seattle area. What hardware _do_ your boxes have concerning HD video output? Here, we have DVI although it has not yet been enabled. They've opted for DVI over firewire at this time. But it's sort of one or the other with the 5100's.


----------



## ianken

The 5100s being deployed by comcast in Seattle have YPbPr analog output only. No DVI.


And who knows if Comcast will deploy the DVR capable boxes (Mot makes several)?


Talking to folks in the cable industry they're still chasing the VOD and Interactive TV lemmings. Ten plus years of Interactive TV failures and the simple math that says there's not enough bandwidth to feed VOD to a metropolitain area has not yet sunk in. The only new TV technology that's been any kind of success in the USA is DVR and they are not exactly scrambling to deploy it in the STBs.


----------



## brvheart

Does anybody know what kind of cable plant Gig Harbor has? (like 550 or 750, etc)


I'm under the impression that parts of the town have high-speed internet access through cable, but that doesn't tell me decisively the type of cable plant that's there. I'm moving into the area and am looking at Gig Harbor. I really need to have high-speed internet and would prefer to have HDTV access through cable.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *Does anybody know what kind of cable plant Gig Harbor has? (like 550 or 750, etc)
> 
> 
> I'm under the impression that parts of the town have high-speed internet access through cable, but that doesn't tell me decisively the type of cable plant that's there. I'm moving into the area and am looking at Gig Harbor. I really need to have high-speed internet and would prefer to have HDTV access through cable.*



I can't tell you about the cable, but be aware of the traffic on the Tacoma Narrows bridge if you look in Gig Harbor and commute to the east side of the Narrows. I have a couple of co-workers who live past Gig Harbor and commute to Federal Way. There have been plenty of days when a 45 minute drive is 2 plus hours due to congestion going over the bridge.


----------



## brvheart

Yeah, I was just informed about the traffic by my friend living in Tacoma. I'm leaving the Bay Area to escape the stress of overpopulation and traffic HERE... Wouldn't be much of an escape I guess.


----------



## brvheart

I just ran into this comment from Don Wilkinson of Fisher Communications, KOMO-TV & KOMO-DT. It's actually an older quote from May, but it is another voice speaking of negotiations that is NOT Comcast's:

(link follows quote)

_Title: Comments from KOMO Channel 4


I received the following email from Channel 4 regarding discussions between Comcast and Channel 4:


Good morning Dan -


The negotiations with Comcast are progressing, but it would not be

appropriate for me to comment on them at this time.


There are several issues being discussed. Among them are how much of the digital signal will be carried on the cable. KCTS, for example, is now

multicasting four channels, dividing the 19.39 Mb into parts for the various

programs. Nationally, cable systems are reluctant to carry everything that

the broadcasters can put into that bandwidth.


These issues should be resolved before too long.


In the meantime, over-the-air digital broadcasts are available free for the

taking. KOMO offers without a subscription charge local and ABC network programs, available in most Seattle area locations on channel 38 by

connecting your DTV receiver to an outside antenna.


Best regards,


Don Wilkinson

Fisher Communications

KOMO-TV, KOMO-DT_

http://www.hdtvpub.com/reception/vie...98101/dma_819/


----------



## Budget_HT

I have had many communications (email) with Don Wilkinson regarding HDTV issues for KOMO-DT and ABC DD 5.1 audio.


Don is always courteous and responsive, and he appreciates feedback on how the KOMO-DT HDTV programming is working for us viewers. He was instrumental in eliminating the need to switch from primary to secondary audio to receive DD 5.1 on ABC broadcasts.


I suspect there are many more folks at other stations just like Don. I just have not had the pleasure of continuing communications with others except for Ron Diotte at KSTW, who has also been extremely cooperative with me.


----------



## Jinx

Spoke with a representative a few days ago when i called to have them come switch out our sidebox for a 5100.. She said channel 9 (KCTS) will be in HDTV starting next week.. (not sure if she means the week after this one or THIS next week like tomorrow) But thats definately sooner then soon.. Of course i'm still totally 100% skeptic untill i SEE It on my tv.. but thats what she said..


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *Spoke with a representative a few days ago when i called to have them come switch out our sidebox for a 5100.. She said channel 9 (KCTS) will be in HDTV starting next week.. (not sure if she means the week after this one or THIS next week like tomorrow) But thats definately sooner then soon.. Of course i'm still totally 100% skeptic untill i SEE It on my tv.. but thats what she said..*



I don't get what the delay here is. KOMO was one of the first in the country to have a full HD facility and local broadcasts. And with the all technophiles around and massive amount of early technology adopters in the Snohomish / King County areas (thanks Microsoft, Boeing, et.al.), Comcast should have been piping HD local here ages ago.


I'm with you Jinx, I saw an ad last year promising HD channels and "channels not available on any dish!" Until I see it, it's vaporware.



/frustrated HD viewer sans OTA signal....damn hills!!!!!!


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *I don't get what the delay here is. KOMO was one of the first in the country to have a full HD facility and local broadcasts. And with the all technophiles around and massive amount of early technology adopters in the Snohomish / King County areas (thanks Microsoft, Boeing, et.al.), Comcast should have been piping HD local here ages ago.
> 
> 
> I'm with you Jinx, I saw an ad last year promising HD channels and "channels not available on any dish!" Until I see it, it's vaporware.
> 
> 
> 
> /frustrated HD viewer sans OTA signal....damn hills!!!!!!*



I share your pain!


----------



## generationxwing

I think we need a support group or something.....


----------



## Budget_HT

I am lucky enough to get all local DTV stations OTA. Otherwise, I would be all over Comcast with the rest of you.


The only possible reason for me to go Comcast HDTV right now would be for the Mariners games, but I will be out of town for many of them, so it does not make sense to spend the money to get their digital package to watch just a few HD Mariners games.


I am curious about just where the hang-ups are in these negotiations. I'm sure that it is all or mostly financial issues. Comcast should be able to get use OTA to receive and "remodulate" the DTV channels. Of course, equipment to accomplish that does not come free.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *I am curious about just where the hang-ups are in these negotiations. I'm sure that it is all or mostly financial issues.*



I agree with you. Comcast has managed to resolve all these issues and provide HD locals in dozens of other cities to date. What the heck is SO DIFFERENT about the Seattle stations? The guy from KOMO might be a very nice guy, but his statements like


> Quote:
> _"...There are several issues being discussed. Among them are how much of the digital signal will be carried on the cable. KCTS, for example, is now multicasting four channels, dividing the 19.39 Mb into parts for the various programs. Nationally, cable systems are reluctant to carry everything that the broadcasters can put into that bandwidth..."_



just don't ring true. Technical issues like these have all been resolved in other cities. For our Seattle area TV stations - it's all about money, plain & simple. Prior to Comcast, AT&T Broadband foolishly pre-advertised local HD station availablity, and so those stations now feel they have some leverage to extort Comcast into helping pay off their HD investments. They're playing hardball.


----------



## Al Shing

Sounds like the locals are playing the old "Carry all the digital signals or none at all", while cable is not interested in any signal other than the HDTV signal. The other digital signals are usually just clones of the analog signal, and cable would rather use that space to carry Shop at Home or other digital channels.


Of course, our Comcast system has multiple SAH and ACTN shopping channel slots, or Fox Sports Digital channels. I'd rather have digital KIRO or KING than those channels. Eliminate some of the PPV channels and replace them with the digital locals, and that should clear the requirement.


On KCTS starting next week - cable usually likes to launch new services after June 30, usually in conjunction with an increase in rates, so this would have been my guess. It would be nice if we could get it before the 4th of July, so we could get whatever concerts or fireworks displays are scheduled in HD.


----------



## Jinx

Do they do fireworks on KCTS?(never watched it on the 4th).. Not that i'll be home to watch it though..


----------



## Budget_HT

I would be surprised to see fireworks on KCTS-HD, unless they are coming in from somewhere via PBS. In prior years, KOMO and KING have covered fireworks. Let's see if they will do any in HD this year.


----------



## generationxwing

I haven't seen any announcement (not that I've looked) but PBS usually does the 4th celebration from Washington D.C., would be nice if they also did it in HD this year....



not that I can watch.........damn hills!


----------



## Jinx

Well regardless of which, I didnt get any messages on my box so far about KCTS being in HD so like I said, why trust em now? The CSR's haven't known $hit up till now, why would now be any different.. So dont get your hopes too high that its coming this week or next or the next and so on.. It COULD and then maybe we all might have a little restored faith in ATT or comcast or who/whatever they call themselfs now a days.. but untill then, skeptic I remain!


----------



## ianken

Someone quoted a KOMO guy as saying:

"...There are several issues being discussed. Among them are how much of the digital signal will be carried on the cable. KCTS, for example, is now multicasting four channels, dividing the 19.39 Mb into parts for the various programs. Nationally, cable systems are reluctant to carry everything that the broadcasters can put into that bandwidth..."


This is just wrong. KCTS has two services in their OTA ATSC multiplex: a 14mbps (approx) HD feed (that doesn't look all that great) and a SD 480i feed. In the evenings they have two hours of programming. Their plan was to switch all 19.2mbps to HD during prime time HD programming.


Alas, KCTS is pretty much broke, crushed under indept managemnt if you belive waht they say in the press.


The fact is the main stickler has been carriage of psip data, the in-band guide information that all broadcasters are required to carry. The cable operators did not want to do this becuase if they provided this data and the locals in the clear then folks could use generic STBs, get guide data and not need the comcast boxes for anthing other than premium offerings.


This has been resolved.


The final hurdle is that the local broadcasters want comcast to pay them for their signals. They spent millions upgrading their facilities to handle HD and want to share that pain with Comcast. They fail to see why they should provide, for free, what many see as the cable industries ace in the hole against DBS in the future: HD locals.


At least that's how I read it based on my conversations with various folks in the engineering side of the business.


----------



## Jinx

Well just got our 5100 box today, pretty snazzy looking.. whats all this stuff for? USB, smart card reader? anyways??


when i asked the tech about kcts he was like "I dont know, you know as much as i do"... That sounds like the good old cable company were used too! clueless as ever!


he was surprised to see the sidecar.. "I haven't seen one of these old sidecars for a while!" whats it been a few months? he acted like its been years..


----------



## stewc

Jinx -- At least your installer had seen a sidecar and a 5100. I stopped my installer when he insisted on plugging the component video leads into the 5100's audio jacks -- he acknowledged that he had never seen component video before.


As I'm sure you've heard elsewhere, the USB, smart card, DVI and audio-in jacks are all currently non-functional. For more info, I highly recommend the Moto5100 FAQ published by Miatasm (see the HDTV hardware forum) -- he is a Comcast tech who really knows his stuff! -- Stew


----------



## Jinx

Okay sweet thanks i'll check it out.. Reconfirmation that KCTS is supposed to be here this week (talked to service rep different one, said it is supposed to be here by months end) .. .we've never heard that before have we!!










I swear my picture looks a little grainer with this 5100..


----------



## boykster

Jinx,


what connections are you using? If you're watching SD via component, then yes, the picture is definately grainier....


If your using the composite for SD, then it might be your imagination...hard to tell....


cheers,


rich


----------



## JasG

I am considering HD via Comcast (in Shoreline/Edmonds rebuild) but will need a VGA signal.

1. Has anyone gone this route?

2. Did Comcast provide the transcoder?

3. Can I order basic cable + a la carte HBO HD?


TIA


----------



## Arklier

Still no mention of local channels, or DiscoveryHD? To be honest, I'd rather seen DiscoveryHD than PBS-HD. I love documentaries, but I haven't watched PBS in years.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *I am considering HD via Comcast (in Shoreline/Edmonds rebuild) but will need a VGA signal.
> 
> 1. Has anyone gone this route?
> 
> 2. Did Comcast provide the transcoder?
> 
> 3. Can I order basic cable + a la carte HBO HD?
> 
> 
> TIA*



1. I'm sure there are, you might check the Home Theater section. But you would need a Component to VGA adapter.


2. You rent it from them.


3. AFAIK from their web site, nope.


I would personally wait until they have more than a handful of Mariner games and two subscription channels before going w/ Comcast for HD. If you're in a good antenna signal area you can get all the locals digitally right now. Unlike some of us...*sigh*


----------



## Malcolm_B

Funny thing is, I recently got an X1 and set it up in the living room; when I had the OTA HD in the family room I had trouble getting strong signal, but once it was hooked up to the X1 in the living room I was getting 100 across the board! The move from one room to the next was fantastic! Can't wait to check out CSI tonight! Although I still use the Mits for the Comcast Mariners games in HD, the OTA is far superior. And KING is showing their 4th of July fireworks telecast in HD, so I am so there!


----------



## Jinx

I am using the blue red green ones, i allways get them confused component composite whatever, way too similar of words...




you can get their silver package which is like all the channels plus HB (HD come swith the hbo package).. its like 59 or 69 a month or some outragous crap like that


----------



## boykster

that's component....yep, there's a known "bug" with the sd channels over the component connection......it's a bit grainy.


supposedly they're working on it.


Rich


----------



## stewc

ditto my experience with SD graininess via component -- if you have a TiVo, Replay or some other tuner you can still split the signal and use your alternate tuner for channels 1-99...and trade the graininess of the 5100's up-convert for maybe some TiVo MPEG artifacts!


stew


----------



## quarque

JasG,


If you are considering OTA instead of Comcrap, I can check your line-of-site to the DT towers and see if it is really an option. Many people buy equipment only to find that there is a hill somewhere between them and the towers. Post your nearst intersection.


Larry


----------



## JasG

Thanks all.


I have great OTA currently - just need HBO and would like it in HD.


CC just told me that HBO 'a la carte' is $16 + $5 'digital' box rental. No signup for the full digital cable needed. $21 bucks for 1 premium channel!!Used to cost me $10 for HBO/Showtime - then ATT bought the system.


Compression on Digital cable sucks - been there, done that.


I then asked about HDTV boxes, they claimed that the 'digital' box is the same box as for HDTV.


I asked about the transcoder (in simple English) or DVI and after being bumped up 2 levels - was told that they don't provide any such thing.....


(my projector will not accept Component HD - only VGA or DVI)


JasG - basic cable customer for now (satellite is not an option)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Compression on Digital cable sucks - been there, done that.*



ALL hi-definition television here in the US is digital and compressed. HDTV on cable is no different from HDTV over the air. Assuming someday Comcast actually does give us HD locals, it will be the exact same bits as OTA.


----------



## JasG

jimre - Yep, I know about HDTV - but the compression on 'digital' NTSC is the sucky part.


----------



## generationxwing

I mean to say "Home Theater PC" section.....famn digners let me down again


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Thanks all.
> 
> 
> I have great OTA currently - just need HBO and would like it in HD.
> 
> 
> CC just told me that HBO 'a la carte' is $16 + $5 'digital' box rental. No signup for the full digital cable needed. $21 bucks for 1 premium channel!!Used to cost me $10 for HBO/Showtime - then ATT bought the system.
> 
> 
> Compression on Digital cable sucks - been there, done that.
> 
> 
> I then asked about HDTV boxes, they claimed that the 'digital' box is the same box as for HDTV.
> 
> 
> I asked about the transcoder (in simple English) or DVI and after being bumped up 2 levels - was told that they don't provide any such thing.....
> 
> 
> (my projector will not accept Component HD - only VGA or DVI)
> 
> 
> JasG - basic cable customer for now (satellite is not an option)*




My new 5100 box has no DVI or VGA out on it anywhere (that i can see anyways).. only component and SVIDEO that i notice.. Fortunately for me that makes me happy cuz my TV dont even support DVI


----------



## Roto

Trying to watch the Mariners on Comcast right now but there is tons of tearing. HBO and Showtime are ok, just not 100. The first game they did stuttered every 2 seconds, this one just the picture goes blocky all the time. The 2 other games against Atlanta were perfect.


Update: it's progressively gotten better over the last half hour. Looks like it may have stopped completely


----------



## Jinx

Just watched the game.. was perfect here in kirkland the whole time.. very very very very nice picture, we flipped back and forth and the regular cable picture was UDDERLY terrible! stinky nasty gross!! it looked like 10 year old VHS tape quality.. like some of the crappy crappy replays you see on sports shows from games across the us and the picture quality is fuzzy grainy nasty.. night and day difference...


now if we can just get PBS and a few others.. I guess they have till tuesday before this month is over and their words become a lie again?


BTW did anyone get messages on their boxes a while ago telling them the mariners games would be on channel 100 in hd? we never got ANYTHING.. i'm just curious how we'd know if they did put PBS up..


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> 
> Compression on Digital cable sucks - been there, done that.



This is true for the basic digital channels. However, the premium channels such as HBO and SHO are less compressed and look better.


I've noticed recently that analog channels such as Bravo are looking more and more like digital channels. You can see pixellation at times. Maybe I'm just more sensitized to it after getting a large screen and watching some amount of HD programming.


----------



## Jinx

Not that *I* or we are suprised but its a new month and now PBS was NOT delivered to me as far as I can find on my cable box.. If anyone else has it or has found it let us know please.. But it looks like the CSR's OR comcast has lied and once again failed to delivery something they promised to consumers...I wont yell too much, they probably told their csr's end of june as a ruff estimate but this is getting pathetic.. reminds me of that computer game 'duke nukem forever' thats been getting pushed back for 5 years now


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *Not that *I* or we are suprised but its a new month and now PBS was NOT delivered to me as far as I can find on my cable box.. If anyone else has it or has found it let us know please.. But it looks like the CSR's OR comcast has lied and once again failed to delivery something they promised to consumers...I wont yell too much, they probably told their csr's end of june as a ruff estimate but this is getting pathetic.. reminds me of that computer game 'duke nukem forever' thats been getting pushed back for 5 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Say it ain't so! How will I ever get by without that feed of the Market and the odd people in the lower levels?


How the HELL can PBS be a problem to get? Isn't this the PUBLIC Broadcasting System? Don't tell me that they are demanding money.


This whole thing is ridiculous. It should be illegal to charge the cable companies for a signal that is free. This should be the test: If you can't get the signal with rabbit ears, cable should have free re-broadcast rights.


We seem to be in a nowhere land. We have all the downsides of must-carry without any of the upsides. If the stations are going to be able to hold the cable companies hostage, we should get the other part too (if you can't receive a signal, sat can sell you one). Instead they are trying to have their cake and eat it too.


Now you've done it. I seem to be pissed about the situation. I want all the channels and I want them NOW. I also want them to be modulated with 8vsb not QAM. I want a DirecTivoHD box AND I want the 6xxx series Motorola box. Pissed I tell you. I'm pissed!


----------



## stewc

Well, I'm not quite as pissed as you, but agree with the POV. Between cable and high-speed internet, it's a lot of money to watch the occasional HD movie.


As a technology marketing guy, it amazes me that Comcast keeps pre-announcing this stuff when they apparently don't have a firm launch date. Violates Rule #6 in the Handbook. We wouldn't be bitching about PBS if they hadn't yanked us around...and it only gives KING/KIRO/KOMO more negotiating power! sigh.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I also want them to be modulated with 8vsb not QAM. I want a DirecTivoHD box AND I want the 6xxx series Motorola box. Pissed I tell you. I'm pissed!*



8VSB is a waste of bandwidth on cable. You might as well demand it be delivered via Morse Code.


The cable standard is QAM. We're gonna have to deal with it.


On the bright side the locals, whenever they get here, should be in the clear QAM. Now we just need a QAM capable PC solution.


----------



## generationxwing

My gawd in heaven.....I'm just thankful for DirecTVs new HD package.....


Maybe I will build that 200 ft mast to get OTA locals, I bet I can get it zoned, approved and built before Comcast delivers HD locals


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *8VSB is a waste of bandwidth on cable. You might as well demand it be delivered via Morse Code.
> 
> 
> The cable standard is QAM. We're gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> On the bright side the locals, whenever they get here, should be in the clear QAM. Now we just need a QAM capable PC solution.*



Oh I know. I wasn't actually serious about 8VSB. I was just on a roll and currently there isn't a PC HD card that does QAM. I'm just sick of the whole situation.


I want the ability to time-shift a reliable local signal and I am stopped at every turn. That's all.


Secretly (well not really) I want DirecTivoHD to support QAM.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *My gawd in heaven.....I'm just thankful for DirecTVs new HD package.....
> 
> 
> Maybe I will build that 200 ft mast to get OTA locals, I bet I can get it zoned, approved and built before Comcast delivers HD locals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Maybe you can recover your tower costs by renting space to cellular phone companies. For that matter, they are experienced in getting permits and constructing towers. Let Western Wireless or someone take on the whole job for you and discount their rent for the help in placing and aiming your TV antenna. Just be sure that the antenna is both VHF and UHF so it still works for you after the stations start using their VHF channels for digital transmission.


----------



## Tivolicious

Exciting NEWS!!!!


Kiro HD, Komo HD, KING HD, and Fox HD are all available via satellite!!


Not so exciting news -- It's for the Canadian market.


It is ridiculous that comcast can't get this done.


-Steve


----------



## mwnorman

You say that the Seattle Locals, in HD even, are available via satellite but to Canada.


What service in Canada is offering this?


----------



## Tivolicious

That's what this* thread seems to indicate.


* http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=164671


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwnorman_
> *You say that the Seattle Locals, in HD even, are available via satellite but to Canada.
> 
> 
> What service in Canada is offering this?*



There ar eonly two up there, Bell Expressview and Starchoice. I know one of them is offering the Seattle locals.


It is a shame when the folks up north can watch wahtever US HD goo their providers can score for them but those of us who are actually in the city where this stuff is broadcast cannot.


Hills + UHF + 8VSB == No watch HD for me.


----------



## mwnorman

AHH...Bell Expressvu is offering it! And their equipment is the DishNetwork equipment. I have Dishnet...wonder if I can tune in?


Anyway,

WOW...Canada gets our Seattle Stations in HD before us. Quite sad.


They seem to be adopted HD broadcast (although over satellite) faster than us. All for a country that hasn't yet officially adopted HDTV standards.


----------



## Jinx

Back on topic here for a minute.. I was watching the M's on regular cable the other day and a family member swore a commercial came on saying the mariners were on HDTV and also said PBS.. They couldn't be sure if it said COMING soon or if it said it was already available or not... I ASUME it said COMING SOON just like those commercials 6 months ago that said "And SOON other local channels!"... anyone else see this commercial to comfirm?


----------



## Roto

Yes, the commercials say KCTS is coming soon.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *Yes, the commercials say KCTS is coming soon.*



But who cares? KCTS has been run into the ground with inept managent and airs at most 2 hours of HD content a day, in the past they had hours and hours. KCTS has gone from one of the premier producers of content for the PBS system to a wanna-be with no cash.


----------



## generationxwing

October 2002

"Coming soon"


December 2002

"Coming soon, channels not available on satellite!"


January 2003

"Coming soon, channels not available on satellite and HDTV!"


February 2003

"Coming soon"


March 2003

"Coming soon"


May 2003

"Baseball in HDTV...oh, and other stuff coming soon"


June 2003

"By the end of the month. KCTS HD"


Coming soon, my 200 foot tower to finally give me a clear line of site to the towers....


I'll beat Comcast with Digital / HD Locals.


----------



## Budget_HT

generationxwing:


Well said and very accurate from my recollection!


Keep us posted on your tower efforts.


Perhaps you could form a community access television system to enable your neighbors to also get those same OTA DTV channels that are beyond their normal OTA reception capabilities.


Oh wait! That's where cable came from. How dumb of me!


----------



## Andy Anderson

generationxwing:


If you build that 200' tower, can you run a 10 mile cable out to my apartment in U-Dist/Ravenna area? Sweet. Thanks.










Andy


----------



## generationxwing

*lol* Dave....priceless










*pirate stance*


There shall be free OTA for all my men! Huzzah!


----------



## quarque

Andy,


I take it that you think you can't get OTA at your place. If you care to post your nearest intersection I can check your line of site to QA and Capitol Hill. It may not be as bad as you think! Most of that area can get OTA.


Larry


----------



## Andy Anderson

Larry-


It is bad. I'm on the corner of Ravenna and Roosevelt in an east-facing 3rd floor apartment (facing Roosevelt--bit of a busy street). I have both rabbit ears and a 4 bow-tie channel master--I bought all of this stuff when I lived in a house in Greenlake--before the Boeing lay-off







. I digress--I have mutlipath comin' out my...ears. I have an attenuator--it doesn't help. Roof mount is not an option. I don't have a very good line of sight to QA or Cap Hill from my east-facing balcony.


I suppose I could call a professional installer to come out and see if they can do anything, but seriously, they can run you upwards of $300! Yow!


So--200 foot tower? Rock on.


Andy


----------



## leewalk

Larry,

Can you tell if I have a chance at OTA HDTV reception? I'm in Issaquah, on Sunset Ct NW near the intersection of Sunset Way and Newport Way.


----------



## brvheart

leewalk,


In Issaquah you have high-speed internet and HDTV available through cable right? (has nothing to do with the issue at hand, I'm just considering moving)


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Larry:


I'm also in the Greenlake/Roosevelt area and would be interested in your analysis. I mapped it myself (using TopoUSA) and things looked pretty bad.


I'm near 5th ave NE and NE 63rd Ave.


There is a hill directly south of me (in the way of the towers going to Queen Anne).


alex


----------



## Al Shing

KOMO 4 ran a spot this morning espousing their *FREE* HD channel. Just put up a UHF antenna and ...uhem... an HD receiver and you can get free HD on Channel 38.


I'm not sure who they are tweaking on the nose with this ad, but I have my guesses. Perhaps this means that the channel won't be free on Comcast, if and when they get it.


----------



## Budget_HT

Makes me happy that the house I bought 30 years ago happens to be high enough in elevation to receive very HD channel available today in the greater Seattle area.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *KOMO 4 ran a spot this morning espousing their *FREE* HD channel. Just put up a UHF antenna and ...uhem... an HD receiver and you can get free HD on Channel 38.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who they are tweaking on the nose with this ad, but I have my guesses. Perhaps this means that the channel won't be free on Comcast, if and when they get it.*



I think, by law, Comcast is not allowed to charge for OTA signals. It is the reason that I pay only $12 for my basic-basic cable.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Llamas

leewalk, I'm in Issaquah, south of 90, near the zoo. I can't get reception here, and I think you might have more mountain between you and the towers than I do.


brvheart, Cable and DSL yes, HDTV the same as anywhere else in the area (meaning no locals).


--Mike


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I think, by law, Comcast is not allowed to charge for OTA signals. It is the reason that I pay only $12 for my basic-basic cable.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



Wait a minute - so you are paying $12 for those free basic channels that Comcast is forbidden by law to charge for?


Seriously, there probably aren't enough HD subs out there to pay for whatever fee Comcast needs to pay to carry KOMO, even if they did make it a pay tier, so the solution is to not carry the channel at all.


Somebody - KOMO or Comcast, needs to get off the snide and change their stance, or this will be a Mexican standoff for years. And neither side wants that to happen.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Somebody - KOMO or Comcast, needs to get off the snide and change their stance, or this will be a Mexican standoff for years. And neither side wants that to happen.*



Talk to KOMO. And the others. They spent big bucks upgrading to support HD and they don't se why they should give their valuable bits to Comcast for nothing. If they could find a way to make you pay for the OTA broadcasts they would. They know that HD is the cable guys big stick against satellite and do not udnerstand why they should hand ove rthis competitive advantage to cable for nothing.


I'm not saying I agree with them, that's just the way it is. In my view they would win by just handing it over. The more people see their advertising the better. The more people who can get HD: the faster the transition will happen.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *They spent big bucks upgrading to support HD and they don't se why they should give their valuable bits to Comcast for nothing. .*



For starters let's try "they" were given the damn spectrum for nothing.


The FCC needs to step in and say, "if you can't the signal via rabbit ears, sat is allowed to sell out of market to you." That should get both sides to the table pretty quickly, and if it doesn't, who cares; we could get it via sat.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by leewalk_
> *Larry,
> 
> Can you tell if I have a chance at OTA HDTV reception? I'm in Issaquah, on Sunset Ct NW near the intersection of Sunset Way and Newport Way.*



You LOS looks bad. The shoulder of Tiger Mountain is blocking your path pretty severely. I would consider cable or SAT.


Larry


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *Larry:
> 
> 
> I'm also in the Greenlake/Roosevelt area and would be interested in your analysis. I mapped it myself (using TopoUSA) and things looked pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I'm near 5th ave NE and NE 63rd Ave.
> 
> 
> There is a hill directly south of me (in the way of the towers going to Queen Anne).
> 
> 
> alex*



Your LOS looks pretty good - did you consider the height of the towers when you did your topo analysis? That hill does not interfere except with the BASE of the towers. The actual transmission comes from a point about 800 feet up from the ground.


Larry


----------



## Roto

Wow, I'm really getting sick of the problems in Shoreline with the Mariners HD broadcasts on Comcast. I don't think they've had a single one yet that didn't have major problems at the beginning of the game. Right now it's breaking up like crazy and is completely unwatchable.


----------



## ismiglif

First time now during these M's games that I am getting the picture breaking up in a rythmic manner.


For those of you who experienced this in the past, did this issue get fixed as the game went on, or should I go enjoy the evening doing something else?


----------



## Roto

I just switched back in the 3rd inning and it looks better. Looks like an occasional breakup, but obviously someone's working on it. Every game so far for me has started with some problem and was fixed by the end. You'd think after they fixed it the first time that would be it.


----------



## poppa

Guess I've been lucky since we've never had problems with any of the baseball broadcasts. In Redmond.


Last night, we joked and have started calling the HD broadcasts, "The Ichiro Show" ...


----------



## Malcolm_B

re: KOMO's spot on their "free" HD channel. Put something on there worth tuning to and I will! No HD fireworks on the 4th and seemingly endless reruns of George Lopez (although I don't think it's that bad of a show overall). Yes, I know it's ABC, but I still prefer CBS lineup over ABC, if only for CSI. Love those exteriors shots of Vegas!


----------



## boykster

[email protected]


Yep, it definately feels like the Ichiro show...they train the cameras on him sooo much...


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *[email protected]
> 
> 
> Yep, it definately feels like the Ichiro show...they train the cameras on him sooo much...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Rich*



Anybody know if they are still piping the all the M's home games to Japan (via NHK) like they were in his first season? That would probably explain the high level of "Ichi-rocity".


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *Anybody know if they are still piping the all the M's home games to Japan (via NHK) like they were in his first season? That would probably explain the high level of "Ichi-rocity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yep - Fox Sports NW explained this on their post-game show the other night. The only reason any M's games are produced in HD at all is for broadcast in the Japanese market. Also notice the background logo on the instant replays is "NHKsports". So it's no wonder this telecast is "all Ichiro, all the time". This also explains why 1) the HD games are a seemingly random subset of those telecast on Fox Sports NW, and 2) why the pictures seldom match what the (english) announcers are talking about. No doubt the HD pictures match the Japanese announcers perfectly.


----------



## Roto

Sigh...just turned it on and AGAIN it's breaking up like crazy. They didn't get it fixed til about halfway into the game last night. How the heck do they screw it up overnight? Quit turning the knobs over there!


----------



## brvheart

Roto, Are you subscribing to the other 2 HD channels from Comcast?


----------



## Roto

Yes and they look fine. The Mariners game cleared up around the 3rd or 4th inning again just like last night.


----------



## boykster

I had the same trouble as Roto for the first game....I rarely start watching the games at the beginning (usually check in ~ 5th inning), so I can't corroborate his troubles.


Since game1, I haven't seen any troubles...


Rich


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *Anybody know if they are still piping the all the M's home games to Japan (via NHK) like they were in his first season? That would probably explain the high level of "Ichi-rocity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yep. I suspect Fox/Comcast is just leeching off the NHK feed.


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *Your LOS looks pretty good - did you consider the height of the towers when you did your topo analysis? That hill does not interfere except with the BASE of the towers. The actual transmission comes from a point about 800 feet up from the ground.
> 
> 
> Larry*



I didn't. I didn't know the height of the towers, the webpage that I found just gave their locations.


When we first moved here I tried using an attic antenna (I can't easily get on the roof) to get OTA regular TV and we couldn't get anything. I haven't tried an OTA 8VSB tuner because I didn't want to drop the money on something that I didn't think I would use.


A roof antenna isn't easily possible right now, but I might give the attic one another try.


alex


----------



## Budget_HT

My OTA analog reception is terrible but my OTA digital is great. It is worth the try.


----------



## stewc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *I had the same trouble as Roto for the first game....I rarely start watching the games at the beginning (usually check in ~ 5th inning), so I can't corroborate his troubles.
> 
> 
> Since game1, I haven't seen any troubles...
> 
> 
> Rich*



I watched last night's game, from first to last miserable pitch, and had zero problems -- beautiful picture. That makes it 2-for-2 perfect b'casts for me. So the problem must be at the "substation" level, no?


wish the All-Star game was on in HD...


stew


----------



## danstone

Has anyone tried sending comments/concerns to this address:

[email protected]


----------



## DougM

I just got my first Comcast bill after upgrading to the digital package (for the Mariners feed). even though I was quoted free installation there is a $14.99 "Home Theater Access Fee" that they are refusing to credit me. Supposedly it's a fee they charge when installing the Motorola DCT5100. $14.99 is not free.... I don't get it? why quote free installation if it isn't free? they don't seem to have any answers either..










hey, I just waited on hold for 10 minutes and they came back to me and credited my account the $14.99. ok then!


fyi, those doing this upgrade in the future, you will be charged this fee, it wasn't a mistake... the mistake was that they told me the installation would be free.


----------



## Budget_HT

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Andy Anderson

Good info Doug. Thanks.


Alex- I lived on the north end of Greenlake for a year (rental house) a couple of months ago. I had an attic install--it worked very well. I received all of the OTA stuff flawlessly. I had an initial problem with PBS and multipath--Dave was helping me out with that--but it ended up resolving itself. Give the attic install a try--it may work out very well for you.


Anyway, I'm right on Roosevelt and in multipath-hell right now. I need Comcast to offer locals soon, or I might go insane watching analog cable. Aaargh!


Andy


----------



## Alex Wetmore

We are much closer to Roosevelt (5 blocks) than the north end of Greenlake. North end of Greenlake should be great since you can see QA from there.


We're likely going to be moving in the next few months, so I'll wait and see how OTA looks after moving.


alex


----------



## Tivolicious

I can't wait for the day when this isn't the "Official Mariners on HD via Comcast thread." It's not that I don't like the Ms; I just like Jennifer Garner in a bikini sooooo much more.







"


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Jinx

Saw the hdtv commercial again.. its pretty pathetic when we yern for PBS in hdtv becuase the cable company wont give us anything else (besides the mariners games, which i am still feeling SUPER lucky for, which makes things even more pathetic)..


No New Info here.. just getting tired of comcasts crap over and over and over and over and over and over and over again..


----------



## brvheart

Oh geez..


You COULD still have AT&T and be watching NOTHING in HDTV.


----------



## Andy Anderson

brvheart-








Good point. Craptacular HDTV support is better than no HDTV support, I s'pose.


Andy


----------



## brente

here's some info I saw on another forum... maybe some progress? at least another date...









http://www.hdtvpub.com/local/viewRep...819/cableco_1/ 



> Quote:
> Unnamed Comcast Source:
> 
> In response to your question...the negotiations have been constant and
> 
> ongoing with our local broadcasters...
> 
> KCTS has signed a deal and will launch in August; the Mariner's/Fox and
> 
> Comcast have launched. We hope to announce one more local affiliate next week with 4 others "very close". I think the difference in Seattle is that None of the local broadcasters is an "O&O" network; they are all private
> 
> companies...Fisher, Belo and Tribune and Cox.
> 
> Once the first "major"...ABC/NBC/CBS launches, they will all scramble to get on the air.
> 
> 
> D[irec]TV simply does not have the "capacity" to carry local HD (in fact they are having a hard time making their legal commitment to carry All local signals (like cable). I hope this helps; we are spending a lot of time negotiating
> 
> because we know you want HD...we do too, but we need agreements to carry the signal.


----------



## generationxwing

OOHhhh.....


Look at me holding my breath!!!


/sarcasm_off


At some point they could be subject to bait and switch laws, or at the least misleading advertising laws. I've seen the same ad for the last 2 months now. "New technology such as HDTV...Mariners, Showtime, HBO, and (say it with me people) _"coming soon"_ your local PBS!".


I think a few people here were also told when they queried about the HDTV upgrade that a certain PBS station would be available at then end of the month.......of JUNE! They now have taken 2 months of that HD box rental out of all those people's pockets.


I'm starting to believe politicians more than Seattle Comcast, and that scares the livin' jeebus out of me.


----------



## Roto

I'll be interested to see what luck I have with the Mariners broadcast tonight. Seems like there must be something going on in Shoreline from about 4pm - 8pm that screws up the picture and makes it glitch and tear like crazy. All the night games seem to start clearing up after an hour or so and the last time they had a day game it was perfect the first couple of hours before it started going downhill.


If it does it tonight I think I'll finally call and complain. I just think when I do call I'm gonna be sitting on hold while I'm transferred all over the place from the 1st guy to answer the phone, to the HD guy, to the Shoreline guy and back.










I think I'm gonna give them until the new tv season starts before I buy an STB and a Silver Sensor to see if I can just get the locals myself.


----------



## Tivolicious

I just wanted to make sure that people here saw this:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=283677


----------



## brente

just for the heck of it, i called comcast. as expected, the csrs had no clue about espn-hd. also, no date on pbs yet either...


----------



## Roto

I'll be surprised if we get ESPN in Seattle when everyone else does.


----------



## Andy Anderson

X-wing:



> Quote:
> ...that scares the livin' jeebus out of me.



But I don't even believe in jeebus!

...save me jeebus!


----------



## jhachey

I called Comcast again. The CSR had no idea when KCTS or ESPN-HD would be coming available.


The CSR mentioned that it takes time because of the contract negotiations. I pointed out that Comcast has already signed agreements with KCTS and with ESPN and that ESPN-HD is already available in most metropolitan areas where Comcast provides HD service. Of course providing that info to her wasn't helpful - she still didn't have a date for rollout.


I hope somebody else does better with their inquiries.


----------



## Tivolicious

I figure that they have one month to figure this all out. It's the summer and all that's on is RealityTV. However, once the fall season starts and Sunday night football is happening.......


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## generationxwing

Within the span of 10 minutes of watching KOMO (via DirecTV because I can't get any OTA signal) I saw KOMO's ad proclaiming "you can get our High Definition broadcast today, for _free_!". Topped off w/ "We're broadcasting HD right now! You can watch these (insert list) shows today!"


And literally the first commercial at the next break was Comcast's ad for their HDTV package with the laughable "coming soon, KCTS" tag line.


Made me shed a tear a'la the Native American in the old trash ads.


It's a pissing match obviously. Makes me really believe more that it's Comcast doing the gouging as why else would KOMO willingly advertise the free nature of their HD/DTV signal......


----------



## quarque

they'll take more viewers any way they can get them...


----------



## brente

espnhd is on channel 100 NOW! (although, they're not showing HD programming now - next game is on sunday at 5 pm PST)


not sure what they're doing with the existing mariners broadcasts in HD on 100, and can't seem to find any other HD programming, but at least something new...


----------



## Tivolicious

WooHoo bring on Sunday night football!


And Monday Night Football... Oh wait...damn them.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jimre

So right now ESPN-HD on Ch 100 is showing the Houston-Atlanta game, but it's not a 16:9 format HD production. It seems to be an upconverted version of the regular 4:3 ESPN broadcast. Is this being transmitted as 1080i? My TV seems to think so (Sony 36XBR400). Unfortunately as a result, it INSISTS on turning on the 16:9 "anamorphic squeeze" mode. No way to override it. So the 4:3 program is being squished into a 16:9 box.


The inability to override the 16:9 squeeze is probably a limitation of my TV - but is what Comcast is doing "legitimate" per HDTV specs? Shouldn't they really be transmitting this 4:3 show with black bars on the side?


----------



## Tivolicious

Just to stop what could be coming --- yes, they stretch. For more, read in HDTV programming there is a HUGE thread on it.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## generationxwing

It's not a HiDef broadcast. ESPN-HD schedule 


So the short answer is, ESPN-HD stretches 4:3 content to 16:9.


ESPN shows everything 720p, including 4:3 SD material (like this game). Problem is, they stretch all 4:3 content to the 1280x720 format before sending it out. Your tv is probably upconverting it to 1080i like my Sony does (as it doesn't have a native 720p capabilities).


So in this case, it's not Comcasts fault....I almost choked actually saying that.....*shrugs*


EDIT: What Tivolicous said....except with at slight german accent.


----------



## brente

also, the comcast moto 5100 stb doesn't support auto native hd, so the config setting you use will matter - i.e., most of us probably leave it in the 1080i ouput res mode (since espnhd is the first 720p station we have for cable).


i'm curious to see on sunday whether 720p native output looks better than upscaling to 1080i on my system. i've thought the 1080i ouput i see on my dtv stb makes espnhd a bit soft, but it might end up being a 720p vs 1080i source issue (i.e., fsnhd looks quite sharp in 1080i & the espnhd in hd i've seen to date looks soft compared to it) - we'll see...


----------



## boykster

so, does this mean that we lose the mariners on channel 100? Hopefully, they'll still show the mariners in HD as scheduled (like saturday) instead of stretched espn....


glad that comcast has gotten this online here so fast though...that's great!


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## brente

i don't think so. they show the schedule through end of september. also, this is a diferentiator vs satellite or ota.


hopefully we'll get a formal announcement 'soon'...


----------



## RickE

Are any of you guys having any luck getting Comcast for HDTV with only the basic analog (13.00 or so) package? They are giving me the run around on this saying I must "upgrade" to a digital package. I know I've read here on the forum otherwise for some folks. And.. does anyone have the link to Comcasts web page that quotes "no extra programming required to recieve local HDTV"..or something like that... I've visited that page but lost the Link. I want to read to them from their own page when they tell me no again. Thanks Alot. Rick


----------



## brente

rick - try...

http://www.cmcsk.com/pressroom/cable_hdtv.cfm 


at the bottom...

_For non-Digital Cable customers who wish to receive only broadcast HDTV signals, Comcast will provide a digital set-top box with an HDTV decoder at the published monthly equipment charge._


i have basic digital for now as i didn't know what channels would be included (e.g., espnhd probably wouldn't be as its not a local broadcast signal)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *It's not a HiDef broadcast. ESPN-HD schedule
> 
> 
> So the short answer is, ESPN-HD stretches 4:3 content to 16:9.
> 
> 
> ESPN shows everything 720p, including 4:3 SD material (like this game). Problem is, they stretch all 4:3 content to the 1280x720 format before sending it out. Your tv is probably upconverting it to 1080i like my Sony does (as it doesn't have a native 720p capabilities).
> 
> 
> So in this case, it's not Comcasts fault....I almost choked actually saying that.....*shrugs**



Well, actually - now that I think about it - it MUST be 1080i into my TV simply because my 5100 box is set to output 1080i over component. But that's not really my issue - either 720p or 1080i are just fine.


What I don't like is that they are stretching 4:3 programming to 16:9. My 4:3 TV (Sony 36XBR400) simply has no way to "unstretch" this picture to look normal. Real ESPN HD programming in 16:9 will look just fine, I imagine. But SD programming will be un-watchable. Too bad, since the upconverted SD picture quality on ch 100 looks MUCH better than the regular ESPN picture on ch. 31.


I saw a thread over in the HD Programming forum with a poll about this, but it's missing the real answer: ESPN should show 4:3 programming in 4:3, period. Nearly every 16:9 HD TV set can stretch a 4:3 picture for itself, if desired. But many 4:3 HD TV sets (like mine) often CANNOT un-stretch a 16:9 picture.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RickE_
> *Are any of you guys having any luck getting Comcast for HDTV with only the basic analog (13.00 or so) package? They are giving me the run around on this saying I must "upgrade" to a digital package. I know I've read here on the forum otherwise for some folks. And.. does anyone have the link to Comcasts web page that quotes "no extra programming required to recieve local HDTV"..or something like that... I've visited that page but lost the Link. I want to read to them from their own page when they tell me no again. Thanks Alot. Rick*



I also have the $13 package ( + DirecTV).


What is the cheapest that Comcast offers ESPN-HD? (i.e. What is the cheapest package that one needs to buy to get it?)


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *so, does this mean that we lose the mariners on channel 100? Hopefully, they'll still show the mariners in HD as scheduled (like saturday) instead of stretched espn....
> 
> 
> glad that comcast has gotten this online here so fast though...that's great!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Rich*



I don't think channel 100 is the final home for ESPN HD. It's still labeled FSNHD after all. It just happens to be an HD slot that's available that few people are watching.


I expect the Mariners will be in HD on Channel 100 on Saturday, and ESPN HD will be given its own channel by then. If not, then ESPN will be preempted by the M's.


----------



## Roto

I haven't been able to get squat for 2 days now, even regular cable channels. I tried calling yesterday and there was a recording saying they are having problems throughout the Puget Sound Area. Sure doesn't sound like anyone here is having problems.


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast Adds ESPN HD to Its HDTV Service in Washington


More Than 1 Million Homes to Have Access to High-Definition

Television Programming


SEATTLE, July 31 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast Cable, the country's leading

cable and broadband communications provider, today announced that ESPN HD will

be available beginning Monday, August 4, as part of its high-definition

television (HDTV) service, giving more than 1 million homes throughout

Washington access to even more robust HDTV programming.

In addition to ESPN HD, Comcast offers HD programming from HBO, SHOWTIME,

selected Mariner home games and beginning Aug. 7, KCTS.

"We are pleased to be able to bring our customers outstanding content from

ESPN with all the sights, sounds and unbelievable detail of sports programming

that only an HDTV signal can provide," said Rick Lang, Regional Vice President

of Marketing. "The addition of ESPN HD demonstrates our continuing commitment

to provide our customers with the most robust high-definition content

possible."

HDTV technology provides video and audio that is clearer, sharper and more

vibrant than previous video transmission systems. The service is available

for customers with an HDTV-ready television set and uses a digital cable box

provided by Comcast. In addition, Comcast is working with leading cable and

broadcast programmers to offer the most robust HDTV content lineup possible.

In addition to HDTV, customers who subscribe to Comcast Digital Cable can

receive more than 250 channels, including dozens of commercial-free premium

movie channels, 45 channels of commercial-free music, an interactive on-screen

guide and pay per view sports packages.

For more information about Comcast's products and services, please call

1-800-COMCAST or visit the company's Web site at http://www.comcast.com. 


About Comcast Cable

Headquartered in Philadelphia, Comcast Cable is a division of

Comcast Corporation, a developer, manager and operator of broadband cable

networks and provider of programming content. Operating in 17 of the

United States' 20 largest metropolitan areas, Comcast is one of the leading

communications, media and entertainment companies in the world. Providing

basic cable, Digital Cable, high-speed Internet and telephone services,

Comcast Cable is the company to look to first for the communications products

and services that connect people to what's important in their lives. The

company's 55,000 employees, in six divisions, serve more than 21 million

customers.


CONTACT: press, Steve Kipp of Comcast Cable, +1-425-398-6150, or
[email protected] .


----------



## Tivolicious

Doh. I got all excited when I saw the press release. I thought that it might be local stations.










Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Alex Wetmore

KCTS is a local station.


alex


----------



## elb2000

Amen....the progress is slow, but this is great news!


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *KCTS is a local station.
> 
> 
> alex*



True, but not exactly what I meant...... If it takes this long to get NON-profit TV.........


Here are my thoughts on the matter:

http://www.thespeichers.com/musings/...es/000223.html 


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## NizZ8

Yay more HD for Washington!!! yahoo!!!!!


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Comcast Adds ESPN HD to Its HDTV Service in Washington
> 
> 
> More Than 1 Million Homes to Have Access to High-Definition
> 
> Television Programming
> 
> 
> SEATTLE, July 31 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast Cable, the country's leading
> 
> cable and broadband communications provider, today announced that ESPN HD will
> 
> be available beginning Monday, August 4, as part of its high-definition
> 
> television (HDTV) service, giving more than 1 million homes throughout
> 
> Washington access to even more robust HDTV programming.
> 
> 
> .... /snip*



How hard is it to lead when you're the *ONLY GAME IN TOWN?!?!?*.


I mean honestly, it's not like I can call Charter cable up and have them hook me up. Or call Time Warner cable and have them set up me up even though I don't live in a carriage state. How hard is it to lead when you're a monopoly and the only reason you're the "leader" anywhere is you bought the company which was the monopoly previously..... I mean sheesh..


I love PR spin.



Ok, I'm done ruminating now....










Steve, I find your musing interesting, but I think I may have some alternate viewpoints on to the whole battle between Comcast and the locals. I honeslty think now that it's Comcast who's dragging their feet. Your musing brings up the argument that the locals have spent a fair amount of money to broadcast in HD, and the contention that they would not want to give it away for free.


KOMO is spending even more money to advertise the very fact that it is free today. They do this knowing full well that if people aren't going to be able to receive an OTA signal, they will hammer their cable co to pick up the HD channel. Why would they spend advertising revenue, place ads in lucrative spots (during the news and prime time shows - higher per ad costs) to say their digital / hd signal is free today if the wanted money for it?


Would they do this if they were wanting to charge money for cable carriage in the first place? I can find some tactful, clandestine reasons why there may be a _yes_ to this question, but all in all, the overall picture really slants to a _no_ at that point.


Sorry, I'll turn my "_Tom Clancy interpretation of local television politics_" mode off now


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *
> 
> 
> Steve, I find your musing interesting, but I think I may have some alternate viewpoints on to the whole battle between Comcast and the locals. I honeslty think now that it's Comcast who's dragging their feet. Your musing brings up the argument that the locals have spent a fair amount of money to broadcast in HD, and the contention that they would not want to give it away for free.
> *



Yes -- they have spent money. However, they were given the spectrum.


What really irks me is this "have your cake and eat it too" mentality. On one hand, the locals are saying, "Sat companies shouldn't be able to sell out-of-market signals because customers can still receive SD signals. After all, it's the same product." On the other hand, they are saying "MSOs: we want more money. After all, it's not the same product."


Well which is it? Is it the same or is it different? Let's make a choice and go with it. Personally, I don't really care which they choose. If they say that HD is a different product, they should have to deliver it with the same voracity that they deliver analog. In areas where they fail (i.e. OTA signal isn't available) customers should be afforded the opportunity to search elsewhere (as is the case with SD)


If it is the same thing, they should have to negotiate as a bundle. Either way, the consumer is treated fairly.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Comcast Adds ESPN HD to Its HDTV Service in Washington
> 
> 
> More Than 1 Million Homes to Have Access to High-Definition
> 
> Television Programming
> 
> 
> Blah Blah blah
> *



Oh boy, I think KCTS is spooling myabe two hours a night of HD?


And ESPN-HD, IMHO, who cares. I'm sure some folks do but I'm not one of them.


Here's an idea, go 100% digital and deliver high bitrate SD and all the HD locals as well as neat stuff like Discovery.


----------



## generationxwing

Wasn't the whole argument around the out of market singals on satellite based on projected losses in ad revenue? Yes, I'm sure they hit the panic button heavy and used _Enron-ian_ accounting to pull a number out of thin air...










But, the only method they really have to pay the bills and turn a profit is by selling local ad time. If they lose _x_ number of viewers to DBS subscribers w/ out of market signals they have to set their ad pricing index lower based on projected market share.


I don't think in this case they are really seeing an influx of money from a satellite subscriber base (certainly not at 4.95 amonth split between all the other channels), but if they can claim 10 thousand more households on their advertising rate charts, they sure can get more money from Albert Lee Appliance or Jet Chevrolet on a per ad basis.


I came in to this Comcast vs. Locals on HD thing kinda late..I had beautiful OTA signal until I moved, and have been cable free for 6 years. So, I admit I haven't seen all the press releases and sound bites by all the sides involved, but I have to say, it just doesn't make a lot of sense to advertise a free signal and in turn risk losing all of the potential revenue you could have if the cable company had caved in to your demands to be paid for carriage.


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *
> 
> 
> KOMO is spending even more money to advertise the very fact that it is free today. They do this knowing full well that if people aren't going to be able to receive an OTA signal, they will hammer their cable co to pick up the HD channel. Why would they spend advertising revenue, place ads in lucrative spots (during the news and prime time shows - higher per ad costs) to say their digital / hd signal is free today if the wanted money for it?
> *




Maybe its EXACTLY why you say.. they realize WE (actually regular NON informed customers) will see that commercial, call up their cable company and says "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS BS? IT SAYS I CAN GET IT FREE AND YOU GUYS STILL DONT HAVE IT? WHATS GOING ON HERE? I THINK ILL CANCEL MY CABLE BECUASE YOUR SO USLESS!"


in turn by doing so, the cable company gets MORE pressure to just break down and pay the channels the money they want to keep their customers.. I think your previous analysis would be lower level tom clancy, this would be a high up analogy because the stations would be trying to manipulate the cable company with its own customers.. if it worked my hat would be off to them! (not just becuase we'd FINALLY have locals but becuase its a longshot that comcast even gives a damn about its customers)..


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *Wasn't the whole argument around the out of market singals on satellite based on projected losses in ad revenue? Yes, I'm sure they hit the panic button heavy and used Enron-ian accounting to pull a number out of thin air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the only method they really have to pay the bills and turn a profit is by selling local ad time. If they lose x number of viewers to DBS subscribers w/ out of market signals they have to set their ad pricing index lower based on projected market share.
> 
> 
> I don't think in this case they are really seeing an influx of money from a satellite subscriber base (certainly not at 4.95 amonth split between all the other channels), but if they can claim 10 thousand more households on their advertising rate charts, they sure can get more money from Albert Lee Appliance or Jet Chevrolet on a per ad basis.
> 
> 
> I came in to this Comcast vs. Locals on HD thing kinda late..I had beautiful OTA signal until I moved, and have been cable free for 6 years. So, I admit I haven't seen all the press releases and sound bites by all the sides involved, but I have to say, it just doesn't make a lot of sense to advertise a free signal and in turn risk losing all of the potential revenue you could have if the cable company had caved in to your demands to be paid for carriage.*



I don't exactly know what you are getting at here.


Are you saying that they are being disingenuous with their out of market rationale? On one hand they are saying, "We would lose soooo much revenue!" This, while the other hand is demanding money from Comcast because they know they are the only game in town?


Let's not forget that they were given that whole spectrum to "serve the public good." A DMA should only be as large as the coverage will permit. If their towers do not serve our needs, they should not be able to claim ownership of us.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Oh boy, I think KCTS is spooling myabe two hours a night of HD?
> 
> 
> And ESPN-HD, IMHO, who cares. I'm sure some folks do but I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, go 100% digital and deliver high bitrate SD and all the HD locals as well as neat stuff like Discovery.*



Well, ESPN HD is gone, so it looks like you got your wish.










The thing ESPN HD has that folks are interested in is NFL Football in HD.


I don't know about KCTS, but I'm not going to complain about getting more HD. It looks like Discovery HD is not in the picture, unless they decide to cut a deal like ESPN did. I imagine the guys on TWC would trade Discovery HD for ESPN HD in a New York minute, though.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *
> 
> 
> Would they do this if they were wanting to charge money for cable carriage in the first place? I can find some tactful, clandestine reasons why there may be a yes to this question, but all in all, the overall picture really slants to a no at that point.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll turn my "Tom Clancy interpretation of local television politics" mode off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They absolutely would. In fact, one of the local networks actually cut a cable company off when they couldn't come to terms. And in that case we were talking regular old analog. Talk about a pissed off group of cable customers....

http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/s...ml?jst=s_rs_hl 


-Steve


----------



## generationxwing

For the sake of getting lost in too many debates on the business practices and ethics of the locals and Comcast, I'll just keep my mouth shut after this.... Well, maybe some more glib comments here and there, but no more hypotheticals and Clancy-eque-ing.










See, this is what I get for ignoring local TV stations & cable until I was sans OTA. Thanks for the link on the KIRO story. Fully unaware that happened.


But, that article leaves opens some holes in my view. And they are likely to be holes that aren't going to be closed because that's the nature of business.


I guess what I'm trying to get at (and not doing a terribly wonderful job of) is that you really can't lay blame fully at the feet of one side or the other in this debacle.


If I was to stand here and say it's somebody's "fault", I'd have to go with a 60/40 break. The 60 would be Comcast. I firmly believe the 40 for the locals really wouldn't have much to do with some outrageous carriage fee being shoved down Comcasts throat. I've seen no evidene that locals are withholding their signals, in fact two of the emails in that HDTVPUB thread basically said, "they can have it anytime they wish", and another station is risking the loss of this revenue from a large segment of customers by playing the "you can have it free today" commercials and getting the word out that they are open for your HDTV business today, all you need is the HDTV hardware and an antenna.


Could KOMO be playing hardball by turning Comcast customers who can't get their locals OTA against them? Sure, but another likely scenario is, they want to start adding households viewing HDTV to their advertising rate books so they can claim a more affluent market and get Albert Lee Appliances to buy another set of ads on their HDTV stream.


Do the locals want money? Sure, show me a business that wouldn't in the same situation. Do I believe that's purely for the purpose of offsetting their upgrade costs? Nope. They can cover that in a few months with the new revenue stream advertising on their HD channels will open up. And I'd also suspsect that most of the big 4 have it already paid for. KOMO is the only station with full HD local production capabilities, and they've had those for some time. The rest aren't doing much of anything other than retransmission of their national feed. Had they all built full in-house production facilities and armed almost every one of their trucks with HD cameras, I could see this, but so far KOMO is the only player that has those features.


You could argue that they want the money so they can upgrade their studios and trucks, but here again I'll point you to the crowned jewel, the local ad money.


Add the fact that KCTS still isn't on the air when the deal has been done for some time and this opens a whole different can of worms...


KCTS is not-for-profit, but they are in a world of hurt financially. They are the only announced local HD deal Comcast has done. The fact that it's still not being piped into homes and there is no ETA in sight is a nice little twist here. Especially when you see that ESPN-HD, where the ink is hardly dry on the deal, has been tested on channel 100 and a press release sent confirming an August 4th launch.


Are there technical difficulties with KCTS' multi-casting feed? Why did Comcast sign and announce the deal not knowing when they could have it in homes? Or knowing they wouldn't have it in homes for some time? Why are they advertising it constantly knowing any number of the aforementioned is true? Maybe Comcast is looking to offset their facility upgrades by encouraging customers to sign up for an elevated pckage and then stringing along before delivering any promised content to them. That's just as likely as any of the locals holding Comcast over a barrell demanding outrageous fees.


Why did KCTS sign and not any of the others? Could this mean that KCTS was so financially strapped they had to take a low ball offer from Comcast? Did they do this hoping they could get into more affluent households with HDTVs and hopefully start generating more contributions? And usually when one station signs, one of the others in a similar situation will "break ranks" and follow, and then another one. Eventually one of the big 4 will want to open up that new revenue stream and get the jump on their competition so they'll blink. But that hasn't happened yet.


Will Lassie be able to get Timmy out of the well? That's about the only question I think we'll ever really know the answer...










Like I said, there are too many omissions and contradictions in this battle to make me stand here waving my finger and shouting "j'accuse" to the local channels alone.


Now I'll go sit silently with a candle lit in my window hoping my Local HDs can find their way home again.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *They absolutely would. In fact, one of the local networks actually cut a cable company off when they couldn't come to terms. And in that case we were talking regular old analog. Talk about a pissed off group of cable customers....
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/s...ml?jst=s_rs_hl
> 
> 
> -Steve*



Wait a minute - that article says, "There was no interruption of KIRO broadcasts to Millennium cable customers."


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *Add the fact that KCTS still isn't on the air when the deal has been done for some time and this opens a whole different can of worms...
> 
> 
> KCTS is not-for-profit, but they are in a world of hurt financially. They are the only announced local HD deal Comcast has done. The fact that it's still not being piped into homes and there is no ETA in sight is a nice little twist here. Especially when you see that ESPN-HD, where the ink is hardly dry on the deal, has been tested on channel 100 and a press release sent confirming an August 4th launch.
> 
> 
> Are there technical difficulties with KCTS' multi-casting feed? Why did Comcast sign and announce the deal not knowing when they could have it in homes? Or knowing they wouldn't have it in homes for some time? Why are they advertising it constantly knowing any number of the aforementioned is true? Maybe Comcast is looking to offset their facility upgrades by encouraging customers to sign up for an elevated pckage and then stringing along before delivering any promised content to them. That's just as likely as any of the locals holding Comcast over a barrell demanding outrageous fees.
> *



Read the press release again - it says in there that KCTS will be on as of August 7.


I'm not a cable insider, but as a computer guy, the KCTS and ESPN HD thing looks just like a capacity issue. The maintenance thing they did on July 30 probably added some capacity. Next, they need to ensure that the fix didn't cause any problems, and that they actually could get ESPN HD on and working. Because lots of people are clamoring for ESPN HD, they put priority on that over KCTS.


They've been telling people all last month that KCTS would be added in August.


----------



## generationxwing

Missed that in the press release, my A.D.D. strikes again.


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *For the sake of getting lost in too many debates on the business practices and ethics of the locals and Comcast, I'll just keep my mouth shut after this.... Well, maybe some more glib comments here and there, but no more hypotheticals and Clancy-eque-ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what I get for ignoring local TV stations & cable until I was sans OTA. Thanks for the link on the KIRO story. Fully unaware that happened.
> 
> 
> But, that article leaves opens some holes in my view. And they are likely to be holes that aren't going to be closed because that's the nature of business.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to get at (and not doing a terribly wonderful job of) is that you really can't lay blame fully at the feet of one side or the other in this debacle.
> 
> 
> If I was to stand here and say it's somebody's "fault", I'd have to go with a 60/40 break. The 60 would be Comcast. I firmly believe the 40 for the locals really wouldn't have much to do with some outrageous carriage fee being shoved down Comcasts throat. I've seen no evidene that locals are withholding their signals, in fact two of the emails in that HDTVPUB thread basically said, "they can have it anytime they wish", and another station is risking the loss of this revenue from a large segment of customers by playing the "you can have it free today" commercials and getting the word out that they are open for your HDTV business today, all you need is the HDTV hardware and an antenna.
> 
> 
> Could KOMO be playing hardball by turning Comcast customers who can't get their locals OTA against them? Sure, but another likely scenario is, they want to start adding households viewing HDTV to their advertising rate books so they can claim a more affluent market and get Albert Lee Appliances to buy another set of ads on their HDTV stream.
> 
> 
> Do the locals want money? Sure, show me a business that wouldn't in the same situation. Do I believe that's purely for the purpose of offsetting their upgrade costs? Nope. They can cover that in a few months with the new revenue stream advertising on their HD channels will open up. And I'd also suspsect that most of the big 4 have it already paid for. KOMO is the only station with full HD local production capabilities, and they've had those for some time. The rest aren't doing much of anything other than retransmission of their national feed. Had they all built full in-house production facilities and armed almost every one of their trucks with HD cameras, I could see this, but so far KOMO is the only player that has those features.
> 
> 
> You could argue that they want the money so they can upgrade their studios and trucks, but here again I'll point you to the crowned jewel, the local ad money.
> 
> 
> Add the fact that KCTS still isn't on the air when the deal has been done for some time and this opens a whole different can of worms...
> 
> 
> KCTS is not-for-profit, but they are in a world of hurt financially. They are the only announced local HD deal Comcast has done. The fact that it's still not being piped into homes and there is no ETA in sight is a nice little twist here. Especially when you see that ESPN-HD, where the ink is hardly dry on the deal, has been tested on channel 100 and a press release sent confirming an August 4th launch.
> 
> 
> Are there technical difficulties with KCTS' multi-casting feed? Why did Comcast sign and announce the deal not knowing when they could have it in homes? Or knowing they wouldn't have it in homes for some time? Why are they advertising it constantly knowing any number of the aforementioned is true? Maybe Comcast is looking to offset their facility upgrades by encouraging customers to sign up for an elevated pckage and then stringing along before delivering any promised content to them. That's just as likely as any of the locals holding Comcast over a barrell demanding outrageous fees.
> 
> 
> Why did KCTS sign and not any of the others? Could this mean that KCTS was so financially strapped they had to take a low ball offer from Comcast? Did they do this hoping they could get into more affluent households with HDTVs and hopefully start generating more contributions? And usually when one station signs, one of the others in a similar situation will "break ranks" and follow, and then another one. Eventually one of the big 4 will want to open up that new revenue stream and get the jump on their competition so they'll blink. But that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> 
> Will Lassie be able to get Timmy out of the well? That's about the only question I think we'll ever really know the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, there are too many omissions and contradictions in this battle to make me stand here waving my finger and shouting "j'accuse" to the local channels alone.
> 
> 
> Now I'll go sit silently with a candle lit in my window hoping my Local HDs can find their way home again.*



But you act like the revenue generated from ads on HDTV will be as much as regular tv.. this cannot be so.. there cant be 10% of the homes with HDTV in them yet even.. sooo may more people have simple regular TV.. so it doesn't make much sense for advertises to advertise on an ONLY HDTV channel they'd be limiting their own market.. I think these locals want some money up front to help cover the costs.. I dont think their trying to get payed every month.. the reason the OTA is free is becuase they have the equipment and they'll NEVER get paid for OTA, who's gonna pay em? You? They either give it away frree or not give it away and waste all that money on the HDTV.. the cable company's is the only place where they feel they have a bit of power to try and squeeze some money out.. I personally feel that comcast makes way more than enough money to jump start these channels for us and just close the deal... but alas greed strikes again.


----------



## Tivolicious

I think that people are missing the point here. The locals are treating their FCC granted monopoly like a hammer.


I am all for giving them the right to do this IF (really big if) they deliver. However, they shouldn't be able to claim rights over customers that they don't service. If their signal doesn't reach me, I shouldn't be banned from looking elsewhere.


That is what is happening. It makes it all the worst that they are using this fact against Comcast. They know that people can't get it OTA and their only way is via Comcast. That makes it even more valuable and they know it. That is just wrong!


Does nobody see this? Are people just blind?


-Steve


----------



## boykster

is anyone getting the game on channel 100? (sat nite, 8pm)


I'm getting a "channel should be available shortly" message...grrrr....


Rich


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I think that people are missing the point here. The locals are treating their FCC granted monopoly like a hammer.
> 
> 
> I am all for giving them the right to do this IF (really big if) they deliver. However, they shouldn't be able to claim rights over customers that they don't service. If their signal doesn't reach me, I shouldn't be banned from looking elsewhere.
> 
> 
> That is what is happening. It makes it all the worst that they are using this fact against Comcast. They know that people can't get it OTA and their only way is via Comcast. That makes it even more valuable and they know it. That is just wrong!
> 
> 
> Does nobody see this? Are people just blind?
> 
> 
> -Steve*



Well, then the FCC needs to step in and put a stop to it. They could say that as long as a station still has an analog broadcast signal in addition to a digital one, then they must provide the HD signal to cable systems on request at no charge. When the analog signal is returned to the FCC, then negotiated broadcast fees would transfer to the HD signal.


They could say this because they want to encourage the migration of analog to digital and expedite the return of the analog bandwidth to be auctioned off by the government. The existing standoff serves no one except for greedy broadcasters.


----------



## brente

not to change the subject or anything, but...










has anyone else noticed that the black level for tonights mariner's game seems low? compared to my HD output from directv, I've had to crank the brightness up on my projector when watching the mariners feed. actually, it seems as though the ntsc/sd channels seem dark too... (I'm using the component outputs)


anyone else noticed this?


from the moto 5100 manual, I couldn't see that I could increase the brightness of the unit itself.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Wait a minute - that article says, "There was no interruption of KIRO broadcasts to Millennium cable customers."*



I suppose that cut-off was not to be taken literally (as it would be nearly impossible to so). However, it got NASTY. Kiro ran "commercials" that basically accused Millennium of theft of their signal.


The point was simply that locals do demand money for MSO rebroadcast.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Wait a minute - that article says, "There was no interruption of KIRO broadcasts to Millennium cable customers."*



I suppose that cut-off was not to be taken literally (as it would be nearly impossible to so). However, it got NASTY. Kiro ran "commercials" that basically accused Millennium of theft of their signal.


The point was simply that locals do demand money for MSO rebroadcast.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Well, then the FCC needs to step in and put a stop to it. They could say that as long as a station still has an analog broadcast signal in addition to a digital one, then they must provide the HD signal to cable systems on request at no charge. When the analog signal is returned to the FCC, then negotiated broadcast fees would transfer to the HD signal.
> 
> 
> They could say this because they want to encourage the migration of analog to digital and expedite the return of the analog bandwidth to be auctioned off by the government. The existing standoff serves no one except for greedy broadcasters.*



This is essentially one of the options that I laid out. While I think that this misses part of the point (if their signal doesn't reach me....), it would be far better than the current situation.


My big problem is that the locals have an infrastructure that doesn't meet the needs of the public. Instead of putting up a series of towers, repeaters, etc., they are forcing the cable companies to pay for both the infrastructure and for the right to rebroadcast.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jimre

Looks like ESPN-HD is up & running in its permanent slot on Ch. 173 as of this morning. Of course, they're still showing 4:3 programming stretched & mangled to 16:9, making it unwatchable. I can only imagine this decision was made by ESPN's lawyers; no doubt terrified of "plasma screen burn-in" lawsuits.


----------



## Al Shing

I wonder if the stretch mode is really for sports bars who would rather not have their brand new plasma screens burned in by black sidebars. I noticed at Seahawks Stadium on Saturday that all the screens in the club area are widescreen plasmas, showing the Seahawks scrimmage action in stretch mode.


----------



## Tivolicious

I understand their desire to not burn-in. However, I would rather they keep the OAR and use a screen-saver type thing. It's not that hard to write a program that averages levels over a period of time. You could even keep scores and statistics/news in that area.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Tivolicious

So should we take a bet?


Who thinks that we will be watching (non ESPN-HD) football in Hi-Def via Comcast at the start of the season? Or will we simply be watching the "Free Hi-Def" commercials touting the signal that we can't receive?


(This doesn't include some preseason Seahawks games that they might throw at us)


Well?


Steve


----------



## Al Shing

I asked a Comcast guy at Seahawks Stadium if the Seahawks will be in HD this season. He said yes. I then asked if the preseason games would be in HD. He said no. This was a lone guy sitting in the Comcast booth after it was all cleared out at the end of the event, so I'd give him a credibility rating of 10 percent.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Of course, they're still showing 4:3 programming stretched & mangled to 16:9, making it unwatchable.*



I guess I'm missing the problem here.


If you don't like ESPN's pre-done stretching of the picture, then watch the 4:3 stuff (standard definiton that's been upcoverted) on the standard definition channel and you can watch in whatever mode (normal, stretch, zoom, etc.) that you prefer/that your TV will permit. Upconverted standard definition broadcast on an HD feed really won't look much better than simply watching at native standard resolution anyways. When a true HD game/event comes on then switch back to the ESPN HD channel. This way you can get the best of both.


These same principles apply with the current Showtime, HBO and Mariners HD/standard definition channels as well. Obviously, when everything goes HD then this won't be needed, but until then it seems to be a suitable compromise.


Am I overlooking something else?


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *
> 
> 
> Am I overlooking something else?*



Yup, the fact that SD is compressed up the wazoo. The HD feed isn't.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jameskollar

Of course, if you can't afford one of the hi-def plasma displays and instead own a hi-def 4:3 tube TV, you get the hi-def signal without it being stretched and mangled. I actually made the decision to buy 4:3 because I knew most of the programs I would watch are still 4:3.


Still waiting for more HD content before going plasma or 16:9. Or better yet, HD DVD.


BTW: S video output on ESPN is mangled. Yuck!


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *I guess I'm missing the problem here.
> 
> 
> If you don't like ESPN's pre-done stretching of the picture, then watch the 4:3 stuff (standard definiton that's been upcoverted) on the standard definition channel and you can watch in whatever mode (normal, stretch, zoom, etc.) that you prefer/that your TV will permit. Upconverted standard definition broadcast on an HD feed really won't look much better than simply watching at native standard resolution anyways. When a true HD game/event comes on then switch back to the ESPN HD channel. This way you can get the best of both.
> 
> 
> Am I overlooking something else?*



In practice, this won't happen in sports bars. Your average bartender/waitress probably won't know the difference between the SD and HD channels, and you could be stuck watching a broadcast that's supposed to be in HD on the SD channel. Just try to get a busy waitress or bartender to try to switch it over while a game is going on and people are watching the game.


Better to just leave it on the HD channel all the time, even if its in stretch mode. Bar patrons aren't going to know the difference.


----------



## Roto

In my case with a 4:3 digital projector, I wish all my HD channels would stretch their upconverts. Then I could put the projector in 4:3 mode and have a larger picture because it would stretch it vertically as well.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Of course, if you can't afford one of the hi-def plasma displays and instead own a hi-def 4:3 tube TV, you get the hi-def signal without it being stretched and mangled. I actually made the decision to buy 4:3 because I knew most of the programs I would watch are still 4:3.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for more HD content before going plasma or 16:9. Or better yet, HD DVD.
> 
> 
> BTW: S video output on ESPN is mangled. Yuck!*



Nope - that's exactly my problem. I *do* own a hi-def 4:3 tube TV. On those occasions when it really is 16:9 hi-def content, it will look just fine - that's not the issue. But when they're showing 4:3 programming stretched to 16:9 (which is most of the time), my TV set (Sony 36XBR400) has no ability to "un-stretch" it. Every 16:9 plasma set I've ever seen allows the user to stretch a 4:3 picture themselves, if they want to avoid burn-in. Few 4:3 tube HDTVs can un-stretch.


And yes, of course I could just watch the regular ESPN-SD signal on ch. 31, but the up-converted signal on ch. 173 looks sooooo much better (except for the wrong aspect ratio, of course).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> But when they're showing 4:3 programming stretched to 16:9 (which is most of the time), my TV set (Sony 36XBR400) has no ability to "un-stretch" it.



I own a Toshiba 35" Cinema Series 4:3 aspect (model number escapes me). On ESPN as of 2:40 PDT the picture is unstretched (at least to my eyes). There are no borders on either top or bottom. I also have the S video out on the DCT5100 hooked up to a ReplayTV which then is fed into the same set via component. That output is stretched (16:9?) with balck above and below the picture. Sooo.... unless I'm missing something, I'm one of the lucky ones that owns a tube that "unstretches". 'Course, I'm propably missing something. Still, it's a nice picture.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Sooo.... unless I'm missing something, I'm one of the lucky ones that owns a tube that "unstretches".*



Sounds like maybe your Toshiba set gives you the option of squishing its 4:3 picture to 16:9 or not. On Sony models like mine, if the set detects a progressive signal with resolution > 480p, it automatically forces the picture into "16:9 vertically-compressed" mode, whether you want it or not. Even the option to manually choose this mode gets greyed-out. It's as if the set assumes that any progressive signal > 480p MUST be a genuine 16:9 HDTV program.


So on one hand, you can view this problem as a limitation of a popular Sony TV set model. But as a general principle, I think broadcasters should always present content in its original aspect ratio. Let the users do the tweaking if they want.


----------



## generationxwing

Steve, I suggest you parouse through the FCC archives to find out why it's legal for KIRO, KOMO, et al. to charge a cable company to carry their signals (should they chose to: must carry status can negate this charge). And pay close attention to the fact that the Business Journal article you linked mentioned retransmission consent specifically in relation to the Millennium Cable deal.

FCC Cable Carriage Fact Sheet 

*This permission is commonly referred to as "retransmission consent" and may involve some compensation from the cable company to the broadcaster for the use of the signal.*


Q: Why is the retransmission consent requirement included in the law?


A: Since 1934, broadcast stations that use the programming of other broadcast stations have been required to obtain the prior consent of the originating station. This requirement has now been applied to cable systems because the absence of this requirement was distorting the video marketplace and threatening the future of over-the-air television broadcasting. This law treats broadcasters the same as other programming services carried by cable systems.


Q: What can the FCC do if a broadcaster and a cable operator fail to reach a retransmission consent agreement?


A: Generally, the FCC is not authorized to participate in discussions between television stations and cable systems regarding retransmission consent agreements. Furthermore, the FCC cannot tell a cable operator which stations or program services to delete in order to comply with the must-carry requirement. If you have comments regarding changes in the programming offered by your cable system, you should contact your cable operator. Information on how to contact your cable operator is included on your cable bill.


Q: Will my cable bill increase as a result of retransmission consent agreements?


A: In return for allowing a cable system to carry its signal, a television station may require the payment of a fee or other consideration (for instance, carriage of another programming service or advertising time). Any new or additional costs incurred as a result of retransmission consent agreements may be passed through to cable subscribers.


Now unless they all demand "must carry" status on their Digital signal, they can go after Comcast for money all they want.


As well as read up on the standards set in place for carriage of Digital TV signals.

FCC Press Release DTV Carriage


----------



## Tivolicious

I suppose that I don't get your point. I never said that it wasn't within their rights. It is. I simply was posting that in reference to your "they would never do such a thing" assertion.


If you spend even more time with the FCC docs, you will learn that there are provisions in the analog realm for "unserviced areas" within a given DMA. I believe that it boils down to the ability to receive a class C signal from the broadcaster.


If these provision are not met (i.e the local is not *actually* providing a signal to that location), the consumer has the right to go out of market for service.


I suggest that there need to be such a thing for the HD market as well.


----------



## Tivolicious

I have been very clear. I don't think that anyone is doing anything "illegal." I believe that the FCC has created a gamespace in which a standoff is likely to occur. This does not service the public good.


----------



## Tivolicious

Here is the problem:


Komo has an incentive to "minimize" the efficacy of its towers. They know that nearly 85% of their viewers get their signal via cable. They also know that the remaining 15% are demographically undesirable. This will maximize Comcast's need to have them. (HD is Comcast's biggest weapon against DirecTV)


Because the current viewership of HD is so low, the ad dollars that they lose are negligible. Furthermore, they won't lose their analog band until enough people have switched over (which won't happen if they do a poor implementation of their delivery system). This give Komo the ability to sit forever.


This is hardly what the FCC was going for when they gave them both the analog and the digital to ease the transition.


[It comes down to this. Komo can sit on that signal as long as it wants. They know that people can still see their analog service. They know that they can't get ABC HD service elsewhere. They aren't losing any revenue. They aren't going to lose the spectrum because metrics aren't being hit (because they are slowing the process). There is nothing to lose. What's keeping them in check?]


Do you really not see that?


edit: added []


-Steve


----------



## jameskollar

I know this is off topic. I apologize in advance:



> Quote:
> On Sony models like mine, if the set detects a progressive signal with resolution > 480p, it automatically forces the picture into "16:9 vertically-compressed" mode, whether you want it or not.



Wow, that sounds really bad! I also recieve OTA signals from KIRO, KOMO, KING, KCTS. If I'm not mistaken, during primetime they broadcast some shows in 720P. My set displays these shows perfectly i.e. no 16:9. Admittly, 720P puts two relatively skinny vertical black bars on the screen, but the PQ is still very good. No picture squishing. i.e. I'm a big fan of Survivor and even though they elected to transmit in 720P, it was still far better than my old analog signal.


I also like CSI and seeing that in 1080i is awesome. Looking forward to all the HiDef locals on cable.


----------



## NizZ8

How are you guysing doing this OTA antenna setup.. just getting a UHF antenna and plugging it into your digital cables boxes cable in's?


So do you have to switch between youre cable feed and your OTA feeds though a switchbox or manually? I'm in 98031 (kent) and looking to hook this up..


Thnx


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *How are you guysing doing this OTA antenna setup.. just getting a UHF antenna and plugging it into your digital cables boxes cable in's?
> 
> 
> So do you have to switch between youre cable feed and your OTA feeds though a switchbox or manually? I'm in 98031 (kent) and looking to hook this up..
> 
> 
> Thnx*



The cable boxes cannot do OTA. To get OTA requires a separate box.


Only when Comcast manages to acquire the reboradcast rights to local HD will you get local HD on the cable box.


----------



## ianken

Yay, ESPN news in fat stretch-o-vision on ch 173.


Interesting that comcast will spam me for cable modem service (which I already get from them but they are too stoopid ot figure out how not to spam existing customers) but fails to notify users that a new HD channel is online.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Yay, ESPN news in fat stretch-o-vision on ch 173.
> 
> 
> Interesting that comcast will spam me for cable modem service (which I already get from them but they are too stoopid ot figure out how not to spam existing customers) but fails to notify users that a new HD channel is online.*



There was a press release that said August 4 was the date it would come on. I'm not aware that any local paper picked up the press release, however. I found it by doing a search on news.google.com for Comcast.


I think digital cable users can detect a new channel within hours of addition, especially when supported by Internet forums such as this one. Nobody really needs a message on the box, but one will probably appear a month after the fact. That's the way it was when they added the foreign language channels.


----------



## NizZ8

So those using OTA, what 'boxes' are you using to hook up to your system?


Is this an area that a HD Tuner card in your pc could be useful?


Thanks -n8


----------



## elb2000

Well, I am pretty stoked about ESPN HD...looks like there will be a lot of NFL and NCAA football content this fall:

http://espn.go.com/espnhd/schedule.html


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *So those using OTA, what 'boxes' are you using to hook up to your system?
> 
> 
> Is this an area that a HD Tuner card in your pc could be useful?
> 
> 
> Thanks -n8*



I'm using a Zenith HDV420, although other OTA receivers would do as well. A card in your PC could be very useful, because that would also allow you to timeshift the OTA HD programming.


I have an Audio Authority 1154 on the way which will allow me to hook up both the cable and OTA receivers simultaneously for easy switching.


----------



## DougM

so i watched a little bit of ESPN HD last night (Monday Night Baseball) and the picture quality wasn't really all that great. Was that an HD broadcast? I'm comparing it to the Mariner's HD feed (the only other HD i've seen). The finer detail was blurry during motion (letters on the jerseys, etc) and there was very noticeable flicker.... it was better than the regular ESPN, but nothing like the Mariner's HD..


----------



## Roto

The highlight shows won't be HD. You should be able to tell when everyone is short and fat. The link elb posted should be everything that is actually HD. http://espn.go.com/espnhd/schedule.html Next HD broadcast is on 8/7


----------



## generationxwing

Steve, I understand your point(s) just fine.


I really fail to see any pragmatic business benefit to the locals essentially blackmailing Comcast in the manner you suggest.


What's the benefit to them in your scenario? Where do they make money? When do they make money?


And if you're talking about KOMO specifically, considering it's parent company is struggling to avoid having to sell , so what your offering is tantamount to financial seppuku.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *Steve, I understand your point(s) just fine.
> 
> 
> I really fail to see any pragmatic business benefit to the locals essentially blackmailing Comcast in the manner you suggest.
> 
> 
> What's the benefit to them in your scenario? Where do they make money? When do they make money?
> 
> *



I don't think that you are seeing the point then. The locals don't lose ANYTHING by doing this. They aren't losing viewership. They aren't losing their spectrum. They're losing NOTHING.


Eventually Comcast will have to cave to their demands and they will benefit from their tactics. I'm not saying that it isn't a smart business move. I am saying that you are naive to place the blame with Comcast. In this case, Comcast is a victim of a) the FCC not closing a loophole and b) the locals doing the natural thing given the current set of rules.


I'm gonna flip the tables here. Why don't you tell me what the locals are losing by blackmailing Comcast.


-Steve


----------



## DougM

thanks for the link.

to clarify though, was the Baseball game (Whitesocks/KC) last night in HD?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *The highlight shows won't be HD. You should be able to tell when everyone is short and fat. The link elb posted should be everything that is actually HD. http://espn.go.com/espnhd/schedule.html Next HD broadcast is on 8/7*


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DougM_
> *thanks for the link.
> 
> to clarify though, was the Baseball game (Whitesocks/KC) last night in HD?*



No, it was in stretch-o-vision.


----------



## Schmoe

NizZ8, I'm using the MyHD PCI card in my home-theater computer. The card has two inputs, so I use one for OTA HDTV, and the other for analog cable (I get the super-basic cable channels from comcast).


One of the neat features of MyHD is it lets you specify a "favorites" list of channels, and this list can contain channels from either input. So what I've done is mixed all the HD and analog channels I care about in my favorite list and now when I channel surf, I don't have to switch inputs everytime I want to see an analog station (e.g. discovery). The switching happens automatically for me.


This is one of the main reasons I got this card. I didn't want to treat my TV viewing as coming from two different inputs - that really destroys the girlfriend usability factor.










-Joe


----------



## Al Shing

Does anyone think the basic digital channels 121-183 are more watchable now, after the ESPN HD addition?


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> I'm gonna flip the tables here. Why don't you tell me what the locals are losing by blackmailing Comcast.



Money. Anyway you look at it, in your model they are losing it. This is due to unrealised revenue streams. But more so today, by the associated costs of broadcasting H/DTV.


I know your statement is promoting the belief they're all running under the "we aren't losing any viewers by not having it, so we have no reason let Comcast have it unless they meet our demands". That's a rather backward business philosophy. What they don't have is an increase in viewers. You don't make money by sitting on your laurels and not trying to increase your business. Especially when you have the means to do so. Stations don't make money without adding viewers and revenue streams.


Viewers are nice, viewers equal money in the long run. But how do you know they aren't losing viewers today? If viewer _A_ can't watch the ABC Sunday Night movie in HD on Comcast, because they don't have it, or he can't get the signal OTA, he may go to ESPN-HD or HBO-HD or another channel rather than watch the SD broadcast of that movie. This may be in part to him owning the DVD or because he's only interested in HD content, or any number of other factors. But he's gone. If they steal even a small portion of viewers who would otherwise be watching another HD or cable SD offering, that's nothing but an increase in viewers and potential for additional revenue from advertisers.


Can you tell me they aren't also losing potential viewers who would start watching a show at first because it's in HD and may end up becoming fans of the show? There are plenty of those people around the HDTV programming forum, and if there are a few on-line, there are probably more off line.


But above all this viewer speculation are the operating costs. You have hardware upkeep. Somebody has to be paying for the operating and upkeep costs, and if it's not the H/DTV business, it's coming from somewhere else. That's money lost, plain and simple. There's personnel, facility and utilities costs. So the station is now robbing Peter to pay Paul. So, why is it beneficial for any of the locals to leverage money from other aspects of their business to play this game of chicken? If anything, they had better strike now as they could soon lose the bargaining power should the FCC have to step in to this fray.


Add to operation costs, the primary acquisition costs. The acquisition of the spectrum may have been "free", but setting up and then putting out even a low power signal isn't. If any one of the stations has taken a loan to purchase the hardware or upgrade their broadcasting facilities, they are now losing money by leveraging funds from other aspects of their business to pay those loans. Every day they leverage funds from the analog, radio or newsprint side to pay the majority portion of that bill, the profitability of that company as a whole is lessened. Here again, why is it beneficial for the locals to delay any additional revenue stream to help offset this negative flow? So now you're stealing more money from your other businesses to cover the losses from this H/DTV venture.


Lastly, there is a market. Companies do not spend money to enter a market, no matter how negligible that market may appear today, only to ignore any potential for immediate revenue being generated by that market. No matter how little it may appear. The first rule of business is to turn a profit as fast as possible. To do this, you start bringing in money as soon as the opportunity arises and find ways to increase that stream. Not just hope that you can get a slightly bigger cut in a few months because your target may or may not get nervous.


All this money is revenue lost, no matter how you look at it. Every penny they miss out on today is a penny lost. Every penny they steal from their analog station to cover the H/DTV broadcasting costs is a penny lost. Every viewer lost by not having this service is money lost as well.


We know for a fact that stations are currently operating H/DTV at a loss because the cost of doing business on that stream is still present and the coverage of that stream is minimal to non-existent. We know also for a fact that the overall profits of the company are lessened because they are carrying the H/DTV broadcast with out it realising any increase in revenue streams from available sources such as; a cable deal or the potential "miniscule" increase in advertising revenue a resulting cable deal would facilitate. Look that the FY 2002 report from Fisher Communications as a prime example of this.


Were I a share holder in Tribune, Cox, Belo or Fisher, I would be screaming vociferously to stop the unnecessary bleeding, especially since there is a means to start offsetting these operational costs available today.


Comcast is not the sole party to blame I never stated that, they are the primary party, but not the sole party. As of April 2003, out of 809 H/DTV OTA capable markets, only 120 have any local cable carriage of their H/DTV signal. You can't tell me that the locals in all of those markets not being serviced by cable companies are running the same business principle as they are here.


----------



## Tivolicious

I understand what you are trying to say. However, you are being quite naive. That's just not how the world works. Sometimes you just have to sacrifice for the future. That's what the local stations are doing.


You seem to believe that this case is like other forecasting cases. It isn't. The local stations are in an odd position. Under normal circumstances, they wouldn't have put towers up. They wouldn't even be broadcasting. They are doing so because they got such a deal and this is a condition of the deal. This is essentially sunk cost to them and they realize that.


If any of your assertions were true, you would see other things. For instance, they would all be broadcasting at actual power levels. They would be trying to maximize their OTA viewership. They aren't. They are doing what they are required to do; that's all.



> Quote:
> Money. Anyway you look at it, in your model they are losing it. This is due to unrealized revenue streams. But more so today, by the associated costs of broadcasting H/DTV.



a) That is exactly what they are attempting to do, realize another revenue stream (in addition to the same content in the analog realm) b) Perhaps you didn't know that HD users aren't counting in viewership numbers. That's right -- for every person that watches the HD signal, they LOSE viewers when it comes to ad sales.



> Quote:
> I know your statement is promoting the belief they're all running under the "we aren't losing any viewers by not having it, so we have no reason let Comcast have it unless they meet our demands". That's a rather backward business philosophy. What they don't have is an increase in viewers. You don't make money by sitting on your laurels and not trying to increase your business. Especially when you have the means to do so. Stations don't make money without adding viewers and revenue streams.



Then why was Kiro willing to cut of an entire MSO? While it didn't come to actually turning off the signal (nearly impossible), they did take ad space to run ads explaining that Millennium was stealing their signal. They are certainly not against using viewers as pawns.



> Quote:
> Viewers are nice, viewers equal money in the long run. But how do you know they aren't losing viewers today? If viewer _A_ can't watch the ABC Sunday Night movie in HD on Comcast, because they don't have it, or he can't get the signal OTA, he may go to ESPN-HD or HBO-HD or another channel rather than watch the SD broadcast of that movie. This may be in part to him owning the DVD or because he's only interested in HD content, or any number of other factors. But he's gone. If they steal even a small portion of viewers who would otherwise be watching another HD or cable SD offering, that's nothing but an increase in viewers and potential for additional revenue from advertisers.



First, that is a VERY FORUM view. Like it or not, this is a macro game. The handful of users that might switch are nothing. We are quite myopic here. While we love the technology and the picture, we really don't count when it comes to a broadcasting world. The interesting thing about that is that we do (to a much larger extent) when it comes to cable. In the cable world we tend to spend more. Cable companies are able to extract this revenue. The locals aren't. This is yet another reason why cable companies wouldn't want to slow down the process.



> Quote:
> Can you tell me they aren't also losing potential viewers who would start watching a show at first because it's in HD and may end up becoming fans of the show? There are plenty of those people around the HDTV programming forum, and if there are a few on-line, there are probably more off line.



That's easy. If you haven't noticed they are all doing it together. I'm not going to switch from ABC to CBS because I can't see either. Plus, there aren't many people who would do this. Again, that's very forum thinking. I am about as big an HD advocate as you can find, and often I just watch shows via the TiVo for the hassle-free factor.


Time and time again it has been show that content is what counts. It really comes down to that. Yes, there is an initial reaction to HD. However, that wears off.



> Quote:
> But above all this viewer speculation are the operating costs. You have hardware upkeep. Somebody has to be paying for the operating and upkeep costs, and if it's not the H/DTV business, it's coming from somewhere else. That's money lost, plain and simple. There's personnel, facility and utilities costs. So the station is now robbing Peter to pay Paul. So, why is it beneficial for any of the locals to leverage money from other aspects of their business to play this game of chicken?



It's a sunk cost. Think of it as what they are paying for the spectrum. That's what they do.


After all, would you ever GIVE a browser away? People seem to be willing to pay for it. Just ask Netscape.



> Quote:
> If anything, they had better strike now as they could soon lose the bargaining power should the FCC have to step in to this fray.



And that's exactly what I am suggesting. I suggest that the FCC put some pressure on the parties. At that point, the locals would realize that they are bargaining in bad faith.



> Quote:
> Add to operation costs, the primary acquisition costs. The acquisition of the spectrum may have been "free", but setting up and then putting out even a low power signal isn't. If any one of the stations has taken a loan to purchase the hardware or upgrade their broadcasting facilities, they are now losing money by leveraging funds from other aspects of their business to pay those loans. Every day they leverage funds from the analog, radio or newsprint side to pay the majority portion of that bill, the profitability of that company as a whole is lessened. Here again, why is it beneficial for the locals to delay any additional revenue stream to help offset this negative flow? So now you're stealing more money from your other businesses to cover the losses from this H/DTV venture.



This is not new. They knew this going into it. It's not like this was a surprise.




> Quote:
> Lastly, there is a market. Companies do not spend money to enter a market, no matter how negligible that market may appear today, only to ignore any potential for immediate revenue being generated by that market. No matter how little it may appear. The first rule of business is to turn a profit as fast as possible. To do this, you start bringing in money as soon as the opportunity arises and find ways to increase that stream. Not just hope that you can get a slightly bigger cut in a few months because your target may or may not get nervous.



WOW! That is certainly not the first rule of business. It just isn't. Just out of curiosity -- what browser are you using? The point being is that sometimes one division supports the slow growth of another. Many of the best companies wouldn't exist if they followed your "first rule of business."



> Quote:
> All this money is revenue lost, no matter how you look at it. Every penny they miss out on today is a penny lost. Every penny they steal from their analog station to cover the H/DTV broadcasting costs is a penny lost. Every viewer lost by not having this service is money lost as well.



Unless you understand the concept of future earnings, I really can't say anything here.




> Quote:
> Comcast is not the sole party to blame I never stated that, they are the primary party, but not the sole party. As of April 2003, out of 809 H/DTV OTA capable markets, only 120 have any local cable carriage of their H/DTV signal. You can't tell me that the locals in all of those markets not being serviced by cable companies are running the same business principle as they are here.



I would be willing to bet that of those 120 most are O&Os.







Coincidence? I doubt it.


I have given you many many reasons why the locals have incentives to hardball. Yet you have maintained that Comcast is to blame. You have done so without giving a single explanation as to why.


Why was Comcast able to reach agreements in other markets? Why would Comcast be willing to risk their most spendy customers? Why would Comcast be willing to give up their one true advantage over sat providers? Comcast has a lot more to lose (both in the short term and the long term). All this and you still maintain that Comcast is to blame. I am curious to know why.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## danstone

Just found out Comcast is actually adding four channels of programming from KCTS starting tomorrow, August 7th rather than just the one previously announced HD feed:


Ch. 108 - KCTS in High Definition (Airtime from 5:00 PM - 12:00 AM) For programming information go to: http://www.kcts.org/ 

Ch. 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast (24/7) For programming information go to: http://www.kcts.org/ 

Ch. 110 - KCTS Learns (Airtime from 12:00 AM to 5:00 PM) For programming information go to: http://www.kcts.org/learns/index.asp 

Ch. 112 - KCTS Kids (Airtime from 12:00 AM to 5:00 PM) For programming information go to: http://pbskids.org/ 


Only 108 will be HD, but 110 and 112 look to be nice additions for those of us with children.


----------



## Andy Anderson

ESPN-HD and KCTS. Hmmm. I'm getting closer to pulling the treigger on Comcast HD, but I'm afraid this won't be enough to justify the cost of upgrade. I'm determined to wait until we see a press release regarding at least one of our locals (besides, KCTS, of course).


Doug had mentioned that ESPN-HD pic quality was not too great--anyone else have any firsthand experience? I've been waiting for the day I can see college football in HD. I might have to sign up before the season starts...


----------



## JmyBryan

There hasn't been an actual HD broadcast yet, but the std broadcast is excellent. A better picture than Directv (std ESPN) by far. I'm very happy with it and cannot wait for football.


----------



## Roto

That is if you don't mind it being stretched. If I couldn't make it a normal 4:3 aspect ratio for their upconverts I'd be watching ch. 31 instead.


----------



## Al Shing

I think tomorrow's football game is the first actual HD broadcast we will see.


The main complaint has been the stretched picture that viewers can't do anything about. It looks like they're using "Full" stretch mode instead of "Panorama", which would look better.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Ah--I see. Yeah, I'm not a fan of the stretchiness (if it's not done well). I like my Tosh 42HDX82's TheaterWide stretch modes, but I'm not a fan of, for example, the way KCTS stretches their multicast DTV station. I really hope the HD produtions are done well. I really do.










Report back, folks! I'm all a-twitter!


Also, how does the cost breakdown look? I'm currently paying $12/month for analog vanilla-basic service. So, I'd probably step it up to digital cable. (BTW, How much is that per month?). Are ESPN-HD, KCTS-HD (if it ever happens) and the Mariners game-channel an added fee on top of digital cable service? (I don't care about HBO or Showtime, or whatever movie channel they've got.)


Andy


----------



## NizZ8

Digital cable is an extra 12$ month on top of basic cable costs..


rigth now comcast is running a deal where you get a dpremium channel package for 3months (reg $26.00/mo) for $9.99 which is actually cheaper than regular digital cable which will run you $11.00 a month..


Make sure you request an HD reciver when you get the package, it comes with no additional cost, you just have to request it specifically










n8


----------



## danstone

Andy,


If all you wanted to receive were the new KCTS feeds, then you could simply add the DCT5100 box to your Comcast account. The only additional charge you would pay (other than what you are currently paying) would be for the box rental. All the box would do in that case is allow you to receive the KCTS feeds (no digital program guide, no PPV access, etc.). If you wanted to receive ESPN HD, then what NizZ8 is saying would apply.


----------



## mpritc

Hello...I'm new to this post.


Not sure if this is old news...I received an Email from Comcast this morning -


Hi Michael,

You've got great timing. We are scheduled to offer KCTS in high definition

beginning tomorrow on channel 108. In addition, earlier this week we began

offering ESPN in high definition as well.

Enjoy!


Steve Kipp

Executive Director of Communications

Comcast


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpritc_
> *
> 
> Not sure if this is old news...I received an Email from Comcast this morning -
> 
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> You've got great timing. We are scheduled to offer KCTS in high definition
> 
> beginning tomorrow on channel 108. In addition, earlier this week we began
> 
> offering ESPN in high definition as well.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Steve Kipp
> 
> Executive Director of Communications
> 
> Comcast
> *



Wow, how do you get a personal email direct from Steve Kipp himself?


----------



## brente

and, why didn't you ask him where all of our other local channels are...


----------



## markhs

The KCTS channels have appeared!



Ch. 108 - KCTS in High Definition


Ch. 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast (24/7)


Ch. 110 - KCTS Kids


Ch. 112 - KCTS Learns


----------



## boykster

yep, there here for me in shoreline as well...no programming on the HD channel right now (off air)...is there a demo loop? I'm getting no picture, but I might have a signal level problem


Rich


----------



## brente

a couple of posts above says they only broadast hd from 5pm to 12am


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



You know, I started to write up a response to your response and stopped.


It's very obvious to me that;


A. You and I are pretty much the only two still involved in this conversation, and if you want, we can continue this offline in some manner. But this sub-text really isn't serving any usefulness to the others in this thread. And as such, I'm willing to let it die and agree that we disagree...and as each post brings us closer to Godwin's law, I'd rather not tempt fate.










- and -


B. We have disperate ideas on how to businesses should be run and aren't likely to change each other's views without thomes of text. So, you run your business your way, I'll run my business my way. You bank heavily on the future, I play the future short. But I'm willing to bet here that neither of us is running a business of any size.....










I do want to bring up one final point though:


Your banking on future earnings is really aggressive.


If expenses grow faster than revenues, earnings will shrink. For a company that's growing rapidly, redirecting money to stimulate growth may make sense. But you're asserting that profits from the growth will be reflected in future earnings as revenues and expenses stabilize.


I have a few of issues with that. Growth in the television market is hardly a rapid or massive, there's a fairly finite amount of customers (with a slow growth rate of people moving in to the area), and they have thousands of viewing alternatives. You're also dealing with a finite market place. With out market expansion, you're not going to see a significant or sustainable growth in market share.


You've stated yourself previously that it's "content over flash". Well, if the content isn't there, any intial spike you may in this business will disspate in time. And again, you're not getting into this market first, there are other competitors coming with you. The same ones you have today, and there are still all those other alternatives.


Advertising revenue isn't likely to jump any massive amount now or in the future as it follows the ratings. It's very cyclical. And here again, after an initial spike, you're back to previous levels.


And In 3+ years, they will do nothing more than a lateral shift of their existing customer base from analog to digital, unless you're adding viewers from somewhere outside the existing market place, there's not really a massive potential for growth there.


.......I really am done now. Fire away.


Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by generationxwing_
> *But I'm willing to bet here that neither of us is running a business of any size.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You would laugh if you actually knew the truth.


In any case, I will drop it in this thread. I still would like to know why you think that Comcast is to blame and what they have to gain by doing it. Why don't you just PM me the response that you prepared.


You could also just email me comments @ theevilempire . com


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Al Shing

I can't remember how long ago it was when KCTS had their first public demos of the HDTV technology, but I remember going down to their studios for a look-see in the late 80's or early 90's. Who knew it would be a decade or more before we would finally get the technology in our own homes over cable?


I suppose it is fitting that KCTS is the first local channel to get on, since they were the first to be beating the drums for HD.


----------



## brente

anyone checked out the "Grizzly" Nature show on kcts-hd on now? the quality is horrible - any motion on screen is blurred (e.g., grass, fur on the bears) and all detail is non-existent. is this a bandwidth issue, or just a poor hd transfer? maybe things will get better later on tonight...


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *anyone checked out the "Grizzly" Nature show on kcts-hd on now? the quality is horrible - any motion on screen is blurred (e.g., grass, fur on the bears) and all detail is non-existent. is this a bandwidth issue, or just a poor hd transfer? maybe things will get better later on tonight...*



I agree but the previous show - Travels in Europe (or something) was nice.


BTW - the NE/NY Football game on now on ESPN-HD is fantastic!


----------



## brente

agree - the espnhd signal looks good (nicer if it was in 1080i, but it'll do...)


with the game I finally had a chance to compare a native 720p signal from espnhd on the moto 5100 (manually switched the output res) and an upconverted signal on my sony hd100 directv receiver (which won't output 720p - only 1080i) and found the 720p signal on espnhd on the moto box is clearer when viewed natively than upconverting to 1080i on my 9" crt front projector system. ok, this was kind of to be expected, but there is quite a bit of difference...


since the 5100 won't display a native signal automatically, this means having to manually flip the output resolution based on the programming content... kind of a bummer.


hopefully the moto 6xxx pvr box will have a native mode instead of having a fixed output resolution...


----------



## Al Shing

Chefs A'Field had a lot of pixellation. It was as bad as the Mariners broadcasts at first. The sound level is really low, too. My ears are getting blasted switching back and forth between KCTS HD and ESPN HD.


Hopefully they're going to do some more fine tuning on KCTS HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> anyone checked out the "Grizzly" Nature show on kcts-hd on now? the quality is horrible - any motion on screen is blurred (e.g., grass, fur on the bears) and all detail is non-existent. is this a bandwidth issue, or just a poor hd transfer? maybe things will get better later on tonight...



Nope. Not a bandwidth issue. I've watched about 10 min of the same program (9:25PM) and I agree, the picture is horrible. However, I can get the picture OTA and on cable. The PQ IS THE SAME!!!!. In fact, the sound between the two is in perfect sync. It's a headend problem. NOT COMCAST.


A/B switching proves the point!


----------



## Budget_HT

Watching OTA, I agree.


Must be Fuzzy Wuzzy HDTV caused by bad source.


----------



## jvorn

Is anyone getting audio breakup on the Lyle Lovett concert.

I'm getting lots of snap, crackle & pop. It wasn't on the bear program.

Picture is great!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Is anyone getting audio breakup on the Lyle Lovett concert. I'm getting lots of snap, crackle & pop. It wasn't on the bear program.
> 
> Picture is great!



OTA and COMCAST are the same. A/B switch on the audio, I hear pops in both. Again, a head end problem. Not Comcast.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *anyone checked out the "Grizzly" Nature show on kcts-hd on now? the quality is horrible - any motion on screen is blurred (e.g., grass, fur on the bears) and all detail is non-existent. is this a bandwidth issue, or just a poor hd transfer? maybe things will get better later on tonight...*



I noticed before they re-aired it at 9PM that they said it was being aired in "Widescreen", while Soundstage was being aired in "High-Definition".


Would that explain the difference in quality between some of these programs?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *OTA and COMCAST are the same. A/B switch on the audio, I hear pops in both. Again, a head end problem. Not Comcast.*



Heard the popping here too on two different OTA HD tuners, DTC-100 and E86.


----------



## Chhuong

Hey i'm in renton and my basic is only 14.30 then digital is another 11.99. I don't know if it's based on area for the price or what. But i think you guys are paying too much!! just thought i'd let you know!!


----------



## ianken

One thing to note: all of the KCTS feeds occupy a single 19.2 mbps stream. Where a majopr network mayd dedicate the full 19.2mbps to a single feed, KCTS is splitting to do this multicast. Their plan, alledgedly, is to multicast during the day and go to a single HD feed during prime time.


We'll see if they actually deliver.


----------



## brente

yeah, i heard they were doing this for OTA, but wasn't sure whether they were doing this for the comcast HD feed or not...


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *If all you wanted to receive were the new KCTS feeds, then you could simply add the DCT5100 box to your Comcast account. The only additional charge you would pay (other than what you are currently paying) would be for the box rental. All the box would do in that case is allow you to receive the KCTS feeds (no digital program guide, no PPV access, etc.).*



I currently have basic analog. If I wanted to get the 5100 for KCTS HD would Comcast need to run another cable with the digital signal into my house to hook up to it or is the digital signal transmitted along with the analog on the same cable?


If it's on the same cable would the 5100 output the regular analog basic channels through its RF output to my TV and output the HD signal through component to my projector or would I have to get a splitter to route the signal to the RF input to my TV and the RF input on the 5100 (TV receiving the analog and the 5100 receiving the digital)?


I would much rather prefer the digital signal to come into the house separately so I wouldn't have to degrade the analog picture quality to my TV with a splitter and so that the rest of the family could watch any channel on the TV while KCTS HD was being displayed on the projector (in another room of course).


Can someone please enlighten me? Thanks.


Brent


----------



## Alex Wetmore

It is run over the same cable. The 5100 acts as the tuner to the cable that you plug it into, and it can tune analog, digital, and HDTV channels. Your other TVs would only tune the analog channels.


alex


----------



## Tivolicious

Same line. The digital channels are placed on the upper end of the frequency.


----------



## curtisb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I noticed before they re-aired it at 9PM that they said it was being aired in "Widescreen", while Soundstage was being aired in "High-Definition".
> 
> 
> Would that explain the difference in quality between some of these programs?*



Yes, it did not look like HD because is wasn't. KCTS HD channel broadcasts a mix of HD and SD Widescreen material, such as tonight's Soundstage is HD but the following program Spartans is not.

Check Titan TV or KCTS's own HD site to determine when they have actual HD programming coming on.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by curtisb_
> *Yes, it did not look like HD because is wasn't. KCTS HD channel broadcasts a mix of HD and SD Widescreen material, such as tonight's Soundstage is HD but the following program Spartans is not.
> 
> Check Titan TV or KCTS's own HD site to determine when they have actual HD programming coming on.*



KCTS's web site doesn't actually spell out that Spartans is not an HD program.


I pretty much don't understand KCTS's programming strategy. They should have only HD stuff on the KCTSH channel, and put all the non-HD stuff on the KCTSD channel. They surely must have enough programming so they don't showing the same thing every day on KCTSH. Today's schedule is practically the same as yesterday's with a couple of exceptions. It's not like they are new at this HD stuff. They've been on for a number of years.


I guess I'm not surprised the channel is going to hell in a handbasket if this is the thinking.


----------



## tluxon

For nearly two years I've been getting all the Seattle area digital broadcasts OTA without any problems, but obviously I can't get Fox Sports Northwest and ESPN in HD OTA. As baseball season is getting to the games that really count and football season is just around the corner, I want to have as many HD games as I can get.


We've had digital cable from AT&T and now Comcast for the last 18 months while waiting for HD content over cable to become worthwhile. Our Motorola digital STBs are older and don't even have so much as S-Video out, let alone component and HD capability. Now that there's a little more available, what will I have to do and what's the least I'm going to have to pay?


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *We've had digital cable from AT&T and now Comcast for the last 18 months while waiting for HD content over cable to become worthwhile. Our Motorola digital STBs are older and don't even have so much as S-Video out, let alone component and HD capability. Now that there's a little more available, what will I have to do and what's the least I'm going to have to pay?
> *



Since you have digital cable and an HDTV, all you have to do is call Comcast and have them bring you an HD cable box. They will come out and hook you up for free. There is no additional cost per month, and you will get ESPN HD for the baseball and football games, as well as the remaining six Mariners games on FSNHD.


Basically, you will be getting an HD cable box and HD programming for no additional cost over the cost of digital cable.


----------



## jimre

First KOMO, and now KING-5. Last night KING-5 showed an ad touting all their great HDTV programming. Like the KOMO ads, at the end it emphasizes that you can get HDTV for free.


Further evidence for the conspiracy/collusion theory - all local stations are acting together in a well-organized plan to put the screws to Comcast.


----------



## tluxon

Thanks for the tip, Al. I'll be giving them a call on Monday for sure to get an appointment set up.


I really feel for those here who can't get KOMO-DT and KING-DT OTA and really have no choice but Comcast. It does seem mighty odd that they're both making a big deal about HDTV being free via OTA, and at the same time not allowing Comcast to distribute it to those who can't get it OTA. I'm not sure what they fear except that Comcast may be able to leverage that programming by selling advertising that KOMO and KING wouldn't benefit from. If that's what's holding things up, then Comcast certainly shares the responsibility of things not getting done.


The sooner all local DT is available via Comcast the better, I think. It's definitely not as seamless to have to switch between OTA and cable programming. The only question would be how much that affects how many more commercials we'll have to work around.


Cheers,


Tim


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Since you have digital cable and an HDTV, all you have to do is call Comcast and have them bring you an HD cable box. They will come out and hook you up for free.



I've been told you can also go to a local Comcast store and pick up a DCT5100 and install the box yourself. I didn't do that. instead , they sent a tech who had never hooked up a component TV. He couldn't get it to work and would not let me help him. Finally, he stepped outside to call his supervisor (cell didn't work inside my house). That's when I found out he had one of the component output cables hooked up to one of the analog audio output channels. Doh! I fixed it myself and had it running before he finished his phone call. Also, he was totally confused by the optical connector. Did that for him as well.


One thing you may really liek (I do) is that the S-Video output along with the Component is also active and avaible on all of the channels. I use that signal to feed my PVR.


Good luck!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I'm not sure what they fear except that Comcast may be able to leverage that programming by selling advertising that KOMO and KING wouldn't benefit from. If that's what's holding things up, then Comcast certainly shares the responsibility of things not getting done.
> *



Given that Comcast has had HD locals up & running in almost every other major market for some time now - one can only conclude that it's the Seattle local stations who are holding things up here. Seems to me they're all working together to force Comcast to pay more for their local HD signals (at least more than Comcast is paying in other cities).


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *...
> 
> 
> One thing you may really liek (I do) is that the S-Video output along with the Component is also active and avaible on all of the channels. I use that signal to feed my PVR.
> 
> 
> Good luck!*



Oh, that would be sa-weeeeeeet. I get so tired of having to switch my HIRD-E86 between 1080i out and 480i out to record on the Replay.


Thanks for the tip - I've found that I usually know more about installation than the techs that get sent out for either cable or phone stuff. I'll swing by Comcast on the way home tomorrow and see if I can get the HD box. Do I have to buy it in lieu of paying rent or will they just swap it with my older digital box?


----------



## seatlsteve

They'll just swap it out for your old box. However, they won't let you pick up the box at their store. They make you set up an appointment for one of their experts to come out and hook it up for you. I ended up hooking it up myself while "the expert" watched.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by seatlsteve_
> *They'll just swap it out for your old box. However, they won't let you pick up the box at their store. They make you set up an appointment for one of their experts to come out and hook it up for you. I ended up hooking it up myself while "the expert" watched.*



That was my understanding. It's because they want to physically verify that you actually have an HDTV before giving you an HD box. Otherwise everyone would be picking one up at the store in order to get the Dolby Digital capability.


I can't imagine they are getting these in en masse anymore because everyone is going to be looking for HD PVR units in a few months. The DCT 5100 is nearly obsolete already, only after a year.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I can't imagine they are getting these in en masse anymore because everyone is going to be looking for HD PVR units in a few months. The DCT 5100 is nearly obsolete already, only after a year.*



What HD PVR units? In order to do that with comcast you'd need an HD PVR box that ran on their system, at least with the premiums.


If they are indeed running the locals (all ONE of them at this point) as QAM 256 and in the clear then you'd need a box that did that. I don't know of any HD pvr boxes coming out tht do that. But I could be wrong.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *What HD PVR units? In order to do that with comcast you'd need an HD PVR box that ran on their system, at least with the premiums.
> 
> 
> If they are indeed running the locals (all ONE of them at this point) as QAM 256 and in the clear then you'd need a box that did that. I don't know of any HD pvr boxes coming out tht do that. But I could be wrong.*



I have read somewhere on AVS that the DCT6200 is an HD PVR that is scheduled to be released late this summer.


----------



## Al Shing

The DCT 6200 is optionally an HD PVR, while the DCT6208 has it as a standard feature.


See http://www.cedmagazine.com/ced/2003/0803/ID1_08.pdf


----------



## tluxon

Thanks for the link. I notice that it says the 6200 will _replace_ the 5100. I've been wanting to time-shift HD from the first time I had it a couple years ago. If it makes a difference, I'd choose to forego a couple months of ESPN and Fox Sports Northwest games in HD if it would mean a more painless transition to time-shifting HD with a 620X. Do you think it would make a difference, or should I just go ahead with the 5100 and try to upgrade to the 620X when it becomes available?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Do you think it would make a difference, or should I just go ahead with the 5100 and try to upgrade to the 620X when it becomes available?



Go for it! Two things: Don't expect a HD PVR soon. They're still experimenting with it on the East Coast (I think that's right) and they're using SA boxes, not MOT.


Second, you just rent the box. You don't own it. IMO, I'm sure they'll swap it.


Didn't know you couldn't pick up a DCT5100 at the store. Another thing the tech guy told me that was wrong


----------



## Budget_HT

I was told I could pick up a DCT5100 at the store by the CSR on the phone. But when it came time to place an order, that turned out to be wrong. There was no way they would let me install my own. I was interested in Mariners baseball in HD. But then I decided to wait for Comcast to pick up the locals in Seattle. I hope they do it while I am still alive.


----------



## Roto

If you want ESPN HD now I wouldn't bother waiting for them to rollout new boxes. They won't necessarily do it the moment they are available. It would only take a couple minutes for them to replace the box. Of course you have to wait for them to show up that one extra time, but who knows how long til new boxes come out.


And as for them doing the installation, I had my cables ready ahead of time so all that needed to be done was plug the box in. I think they just want someone there to confirm you have an HD set before they hand over one of the more expensive boxes.


----------



## Al Shing

Yes, people shouldn't be waiting to upgrade to HD capabilities. Everyone who upgrades increases the number of people who have HD on cable, which might mean something to those holdout local channels.


Certainly wouldn't hurt to let the cable company know they are doing something right for a change.


----------



## tluxon

My wife just let me know that she set up an appointment. They want to charge us $16 for the box with no monthly fees and $15 for "Home Theater Access" to get dolby digital. Why would they charge me for that? You'd think I'd be able to just hook an optical audio cable up to the box myself and get dolby digital, wouldn't you?


----------



## jhachey

I picked up the following post from the espnhd.com forum. I can't vouch for its accuracy:


"Brian,


Thank you for your letter (and your business).


ESPN HD just launched Aug 4 on ch 176. KOMO 4 and KCTS PBS WILL LAUNCH Aug 28.


We continue to negotiate with BELO and are very close to "signing" KING5 and KONG6. We have also been working with KCPQ Fox and UPN. I feel confident these negotiations will allow Comcast to launch by EOY.


There is a lot more additions planned including 2 "new" channels for Hi def in the Fall, plus VOD for the HOLIDAYS.


Stay tuned.


Thanks again."


The email is apparently from a local Comcast executive by the name of Rick Germano ([email protected])


I suspect the two new channels are the in demand HD channels (check out inhd.com). Comcast is a part-owner of In Demand.


Again, I can't vouch for the accuracy of this info - I'm just passing along something I found elsewhere


----------



## Roto

Well the tidbit about KOMO is interesting even though the dates mentioned for KCTS and ESPN are wrong. I did read a similar quote somewhere (most likely earlier in this thread) from a Comcast rep saying they were very close to a deal with one of the locals, maybe they were referring to KOMO. I would like to get at least one of them soon and hope that would pressure the others into getting a deal done.


----------



## DougM

*my experience when ordering COMCAST HD:*

I was specifically told you could not pick up the 5100 at their store

I was told there was a promotional offer for free installation

My first bill had a credit for the installation fee ($16 or so)

My first bill had a charge for a "home theater access fee" ($15)

I called and complained adamantly that $15 was not FREE and they finally caved and gave me a credit.

the tech wasn't very knowledgeable, he knew what component cables were though! but the digital 5.1 threw him off...


----------



## Al Shing

I don't know anything about a "home theater access fee". There is an entry in my bill labeled "HDTV Access" but it's $0.00 for now. Looks like they're ready to start billing any time though.


Could be the HT Access Fee is absorbed into my digital cable package, or is just something they added later and can't refit into the "old-timers" bills. Is it a one-time charge or monthly?


----------



## DougM

it's supposedly a one time only installation fee


----------



## Tivolicious

Do they give you a toslink cable? Could that be the cost?


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Do they give you a toslink cable? Could that be the cost?*



The only cable that they gave me was a combined component/analog audio cable. It is rolled up in my closet gathering dust. The installer kept telling me what a great "composite" cable it was.


----------



## boykster

Well, I have the first recorded (at least that's what the tech said) "dead" 5100 box in the seattle area. I lost HD last week, and cable altogther died on saturday....the box just was toast!


it was replaced today, and now I get KCTS HD - too bad there's no HD on it tonite







I did get to watch some of the game on espnhd...looked great!


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## nishant

I just got digital cable with HD and the ESPN channel looks awesome.


I have a couple of questions:

Boykster: What channel is KCTS HD on?

Drewba: You said that you're not using the component cable that Comcast gave you. Why not? Is it a poor quality cable? Is it worth it for me to go and get a better cable, one made by either Monster or AudioQuest?


----------



## boykster

nishant,


KCTS HD is on 108 i believe...they only broadcast after 5pm....


Definately get yourself a better cable...the one they provide is "OK", but i'm using a belden/canare cable that I built that is much better ;-)


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## jhachey

I emailed KOMO-TV to follow up on the rumor that Comcast will start carrying KOMO's HD signal. Here is the confirmation:



> Quote:
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Bess, Terri [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Tuesday, August 12, 2003 11:18 AM
> 
> To: 'Hachey, Joe'
> 
> Subject: RE: KOMO HDTV Coming to Comcast cable?
> 
> 
> It's true! We have an agreement with Comcast, signed two weeks ago. They've assured us they will start broadcasting HD by the end of August.



Hopefully, with one local commerical station signed up, the other locals will follow soon.


----------



## Tivolicious

YAY! That rocks.


----------



## Andy Anderson

This (and recently added ESPN-HD) is enough news to make me pull the trigger on Comcast Digital/HD. Man oh man, I hope this is truth.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nishant_
> *Drewba: You said that you're not using the component cable that Comcast gave you. Why not? Is it a poor quality cable? Is it worth it for me to go and get a better cable, one made by either Monster or AudioQuest?*



I didn't even try the cable because I had already wired my own cables in before the tech arrived plus I have no need for the analog audio portion of their cable. I'm sure its not great, but it isn't a thin, flimsy cable either.


----------



## drewba

Good news on KOMO. Until KING, KIRO and KCPQ come to cable, I'm keeping my OTA receiver, but KCTS and KOMO is a good start.


----------



## NizZ8

that's great to hear! comcast is on a HD roll, lets hope they keep it up!


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *I emailed KOMO-TV to follow up on the rumor that Comcast will start carrying KOMO's HD signal.*



Wow, go figure they'd respond to an email







Thanks for doing that! Kinda funny since KOMO was the one doing the commercials touting their "free HDTV over the air" that got everyone here thinking they'd be the last ones to get on Comcast. End of August would be pretty sweet, but I'd be satisfied as long as they got it on before the new season starts.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *Wow, go figure they'd respond to an email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing that! Kinda funny since KOMO was the one doing the commercials touting their "free HDTV over the air" that got everyone here thinking they'd be the last ones to get on Comcast. End of August would be pretty sweet, but I'd be satisfied as long as they got it on before the new season starts.*



To be fair, KOMO has responded to me on multiple occasions in the past couple of years with HD questions. The same can't be said of all their Seattle broadcast brethren.


----------



## generationxwing

Uh oh, one broke ranks....guess they may have needed the money after all.


/sarcasm_off


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *To be fair, KOMO has responded to me on multiple occasions in the past couple of years with HD questions. The same can't be said of all their Seattle broadcast brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd have to agree. On a number of occasions I've communicated via email to KOMO, KING, and KIRO related to their digital programming. Each time I received a prompt reply from KOMO and KIRO. Many kudos to KOMO for getting this deal done. Maybe my OTA box will make it to eBay someday after all? Then again, it might make a good backup.


Tim


----------



## Vinylsaurus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *
> 
> ESPN HD just launched Aug 4 on ch 176. KOMO 4 and KCTS PBS WILL LAUNCH Aug 28.*



I wonder if this launch date isn't true, as an "official" date, since channel 108 has not shown up in my TiVo channel listings yet, even after I try to rebuild the lineup. I checked with a friend and he doesn't have it either. It's much easier to browse listings and change channels with the TiVo guide, even though I watch HD through my component input, so I hope it shows up soon in any case.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vinylsaurus_
> *I wonder if this launch date isn't true, as an "official" date, since channel 108 has not shown up in my TiVo channel listings yet, even after I try to rebuild the lineup. I checked with a friend and he doesn't have it either. It's much easier to browse listings and change channels with the TiVo guide, even though I watch HD through my component input, so I hope it shows up soon in any case.*



I believe Tivo and ReplayTV both get their guide data from Zap2It 


My ReplayTV hasn't been updated either.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *I didn't even try the cable because I had already wired my own cables in before the tech arrived plus I have no need for the analog audio portion of their cable. I'm sure its not great, but it isn't a thin, flimsy cable either.*



Don't you need the analog audio cables if you want to record digital cable channels to your analog VHS VCR in stereo? Or will the receiver take the DD2.0 signal and convert it to output on its own RCA audio outputs?


----------



## simmike

I gave up on Comcast and got a myHD PCI decoder card ($289) that picks up over the air HDTV. I have a good sightline of all six towers in Seattle and picture is outstanding.


Here is a simple test to see if your area in the city can get over-the-air (as in free) HDTV. Plug a regular antenna into your TV and set the signal to "air" not "cable." Now scan through the channels and see what you get. If you can get 4, 5, 7 and 9 even halfway decent, the digital signal will probably be good enough.


If you want to try UHF, scan channel 22. This tower is on Capitol Hill along with PBS. You might be surprised how many digital channels are being broadcast in Seattle. PBS channel 9 broadcast one regular channel and three "sub" channels all over the air.


One more reason I went this route, instead of Comcast, is that MyHD card will also record full HDTV quality to my computer hard drive. So I don't have to be home to watch my favorite HDTV show.


----------



## boykster

some (many) of us have gone the ota route....I live in an area of shoreline that is so prone to multipath (by the water) that it's not even funny...


I struggled with a myHD card for several months before I went for the comcast HD box....


Rich


----------



## Andy Anderson

simmike-


Yeah, I was in happy OTA land until I moved from Greenlake to Ravenna. Now I, like boykster, have multipath out the wazoo. (I live right on Roosevelt and Ravenna.)


I think most of the people in this thread are particularly interested/concerned with Comcast's offerings because they are unable to get OTA due to no-line-of-sight or multipath issues.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Don't you need the analog audio cables if you want to record digital cable channels to your analog VHS VCR in stereo? Or will the receiver take the DD2.0 signal and convert it to output on its own RCA audio outputs?*



I have a set of analog cables audio cables (along with s-video) running from the cable box to my TiVo. I only use the optical cable when watching HD. I don't know if my receiver sends a signal that it received over the optical out over the VHS loop or not as I've never tried nor seen the need to.


----------



## boykster

the 5100 send all audio out the optical, so no need to switch to analog cables when not watching HD....


However, you certainly can if you want (as in drewba's case).


cheers,


Rich


----------



## Al Shing

Well, I settled this for myself on my Yamaha RX-V1300 receiver.


I unplugged one of the analog audio outputs from the cable box, and checked the audio being received by the VCR, and it was missing the channel I unplugged. The VCR was taking its audio input from the analog audio output of the receiver with the cable box selected as the input.


This says to me that if you want to record stereo audio from digital cable, you need to hook up the analog audio outputs from the cable box as well as the digital output. If there is no analog audio input to the receiver, there will be no analog audio out to the VCR.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Just ordered the classic digital package from Comcast. I asked the CSR about KOMO--he said that they were all informed that a "major" affiliate was just signed and coming very soon, but he said that he and his co-workers were not told which one. He did say that KOMO was an excellent guess, from what he's been hearing.

I also asked about picking up the STB and installing it myself, and he said that the locations don't carry the HD STB's--only the installers have them. Weird. Anyway, looks like next Tuesday (Aug 19th) is the earliest day they can come by. I have to take off of work. I asked when the soonest weekend timeslot was, and he said Aug 30th. Damn. Anyway, I shoud be all hooked up by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## analog8

It seems like the Comcast offering is starting to look good.


What's the lowest price point at which I can get all the Comcast HD channels?


Do I need to pay for 20,000 other useless channels as well? Or can I get the equivalent of expanded cable plus just the HD?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *...If they are indeed running the locals (all ONE of them at this point) as QAM 256 and in the clear then you'd need a box that did that...*



Assuming I'm correctly interpreting the DCT5100's diagnostic screens - then FSNHD (ch100), KCTSHD (ch108), and ESPNHD (ch173) appear to be in the clear. As you'd expect, the premium channels HBOHD & SHOWHD are reported as encrypted.


Note - to find a channel's status, first tune to the desired channel. Then go into diagnostics (Power off, then quickly hit OK). Choose Current Channel Status.


----------



## Andy Anderson

analog8-


If I've understood previous posts correctly, you can actally retain simple basic ($12 per month) analog cable. You can add HD to it for a relatively small monthly fee. They'll provide an HD decoder--not the Motorola digital cable box, but a different one. I've heard that the CSR's aren't generally aware of this--I think most of them are under the impression that in order to receive HD, you must subscribe to digital cable. That isn't the case, though. If you search back through this thread, you might find the answers--there were one or two posters in this thread that get HD without the digital package, I think. Roll back a few pages, and fire 'em off a PM, I'm sure they'd be glad to help.


I personally ordered the digital package because I liked the idea of digital cable all along, but I was holding out until Comcast presented a decent offering.


----------



## IssaquahHD

What is the digital classic package costing monthly right now with the hd box? I am considering picking up comcast instead of adding the hd package...


----------



## analog8

Thanks for the tips.


I tried the regular digital cable on my 50 inch plasma and it looked damn ugly. From what I've read, the Motorola 5100 has the same problem with digital cable channels, so sticking with analog would be great.


----------



## tluxon

We've had digital cable for about 18 months, and it's turned out much better than I expected. I read up on splitting the cable signal with amplification in the right places and have been extremely happy with the picture. For digital cable to look good, the signal must be just right, carefully controlled to not be too strong or too weak. When it's kept in the sweet range, it's clearly superior to the picture of analog, IMO.


Even though we've been spoiled by a lot of HDTV, the digital cable actually has been quite acceptable on our 55" Mitsubishi 55819. Don't give up on digital entirely if you haven't yet explored careful control of the signal. Now if they don't get a clean signal to your house, that's the cable company's responsibility, and there's not much you can do about it but take your business elsewhere if they can't improve it.


All the best,


Tim


----------



## Andy Anderson

Hmm--we'll have to wait and see--I hope my PQ is up to snuff. My analog PQ is not that good--not horrific, but not good. I'll post if I have problems.


IssaquahHD, pricing is about $12 or $13 per month for the Digital Classic--the cheapest digital package. That is on top of your analog bill, so if you've got the $12 basic, it would be $24 per month. If you've got the $36 expanded, to add digital, it'd be around $50 per month. I didn't understand the latter part of this billing--I have the $12 per month basic analog service, and I asked for the digital classic, thinking it would pretty much get me everything--$24 per month is a great price. He said okay, we can do that, but you do know that you still won't have expanded basic, right? He said I'd essentially be missing that band of channels, so no regular ESPN, MTV, etc. I went ahead and upped my service to include those channels. The final bill was around $49 per month.


Andy


----------



## Chhuong

well that doesn't seem right cuz for me they said it's 14.30 for basic analog cable, and the 15.99 for digital plus!! so for me that's like 31 dollars, and hdtv service is free as long as you get one of their boxes which is free you just have to ask for it. And what he told me was that you have to pay for an analog service no matter what so he told me to go with the cheapest, cuz digital will override it anyways, and get any digital package you want. so now i have all the basic channels with my reciever.


----------



## Andy Anderson

What?!? That's what my original plan was--to upgrade from basic analog adding digital plus.


So--you've got regular ESPN, MTV, VH1, etc?!?

(I think I need to make a call.)


----------



## NizZ8

Ok got the lowdown..


$14.30/mo - gets you just the basic channels.. which is locals, PBS, and i think discovery.. YOu dont' get anything else..


$37.50/mo - expanded basic.. which includes ESPN, MTV, VH1, and all of the others..


So chhuong, the package you have are you getting MTV/VH1/ or any of those channels???.. like channels 60, 63, 64, 65? Talking to the comcast rep you don't get those channels anymore with just the basic basic cable..


So then when you apply the digital package on top of this.. you get the digital channels, but you Don't get (please chime in chhuong if you DO get these channels







) the expanded basic cable channels..


Can anyone verify this? would be a great monthly savings for me if i can drop down to basic basic cable..







but then i can't live with Jon stewarts, daily show, the man show, and all the other goodness that is on COmedy Central..


----------



## Chhuong

Yeah, i get all of them, becuz with basic cable you probably only get 2-13 but the box gives me everything 2- 75 then all the digital channels, and music!! Hope this helps you guys!! Basically when i called them i told them i want the cheapest analog, and to add the basic on top of that!! i think whoever helped you guys out either didn't know what they were doing, he explained to me when you get digital it gives you everything no matter what analog you pay for. He said you only need to pay for an analog service so that a signal gets sent to your house!! Then the reciever gets the signal for the digital service and that should give you all the channels the only thing you don't get is the premiums or payper view which are extra!!


Hope that cleared things up a bit!! hope i saved you guys a few dollars a month!! haha


----------



## Tivolicious

Here's the 64k dollar question:


Do they need to remove the analog filters in order to give you OTA-HD?


If so, does this mean that a nominal investment in KCTS (and soon KOMO) (i.e. the HD rental) will yield you 2-75 on the analog spectrum?


Second question, I would like to test drive HD via KCTS (and soon KOMO). In all likelyhood I will upgrade come the start of the NFL season. Does this mean that I will have to change boxes?


Has anyone actually been successful with the analog plus HD route?


Thanks and cheers,

Steve


----------



## jimre

Presumably if you only subscribe to basic analog cable, then they put a low-pass filter on your line, passing everything below ch. 13 (which should also include ch. 14-22, whose frequencies are actually in-between ch. 6-7).


Just my guess - but once they enable the higher frequencies for digital (> ch. 65) on your line, I doubt they would go to the trouble of installing a "notch" filter to block out channels between 23-65. From what I understand - notch filters are quite a bit more expensive than low-pass filters.


So far, the HD channels seem to all be on very high frequency bands, like > 700Mhz (eg, beyond ch. 110 or so)


----------



## Andy Anderson

Chhoung, you rock. Thanks. I'm calling Comcast this afternoon to clear this up--I'll let y'all know what I find out.


----------



## NizZ8

Ok, I think i'm going to try this out..







.. $14.30 basic basic cable.. here i come!










-n8


----------



## NizZ8

No-go for me in the first round.. They want to charge a $15.99 installation fee so they can come out and install that "notch" filter that jimre is talking about..


let me know if anyone else can somehow get around this.. But I'm starting to think that you just lucked out on this one Chhuong..










-n8


----------



## Reflex-Arc

I'm watching "Over Canada" right now on KCTSC and I have to say that this is the first time I've ever been blown away by the PQ since I've the channel. It's all HD aerial views of Canada. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Chhuong

well i did all this on my first time installation. So there's no extra charges becuz they raped me on all the installation charges!!


----------



## NizZ8

I heard a rumor today that comcast seattle is going to be seeing MORE HD locals by the end of september.. possibly king5 and others.. anyone else hear anything about this.. i know Komo is coming soon also.. if i get any more info i'll post it here.


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast employee on another forum says it is confirmed that KOMO will launch on 8/28 on Channel 104. It will be 24/7, and 1080i according to him.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *1080i according to him.*



You've got to be frickin' kidding! How screwed up could they be?


I guess MNF will look something like this for me


720p --> 1080i --> 720p


This should be interesting. Take the one advantage that ABC has and take it away. Oy!


----------



## brente

i thought abc was only using 720p...


----------



## Andy Anderson

I think you're right, brente.


Checking Comcast's HDTV offerings again, it looks like there are 2 InHD channels that are going to be starting up on 9/15.


----------



## generationxwing

ABC / KOMO is 720p.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Checking Comcast's HDTV offerings again, it looks like there are 2 InHD channels that are going to be starting up on 9/15.*



What zip code are you using to get this? My zip code's page now only has a generic HDTV page that gives no current or future channel information.


----------



## Andy Anderson

I can't for the life of me figure out how to get to this page from the Comcast homepage (I followed a link from somewhere), but click HERE , enter "98105" for a zipcode and click Seattle (if it prompts you to do that).


----------



## generationxwing

Enter 98052, select Redmond



NEW HDTV Channels Announced!


ESPN HD on Channel 173 - Now Available!

Plus - 2 Channels of INHD on Channels 174 and 175 coming 9/15.


----------



## markhs

There is something incorrect about that link. The page incorrectly states:


7 Channels Now Available!


We currently offer the following channels*


Comcast SportsNet - Channel 172


ESPN - Channel 173


WABC (ABC) - Channel 180


WNBC (NBC) - Channel 181


WNET (PBS) - Channel 190


Also this information is displayed no matter what zip is used. For example entering '00000' for the zip displays the same info under the title 'Welcome to Comcast of Pottsville' !?!


----------



## brente

yeah, this is an east coast link. you need to start from comcast.com


----------



## tluxon

Okay, I just had the Moto 5100 added yesterday. The installer hooked up the 5100s audio _input_ to my Replay's audio input, resulting in a couple recorded shows with no sound.


Anybody else using Comcast's HD channels with a ReplayTV? I'm not seeing any guide data for channels 100 (FSN-HD), 108 (KCTS-HD), or 173 (ESPN-HD). Is anybody getting it?


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## Andy Anderson

Tim-


I'm not a PVR user myself, but I've read a bit around this forum and others. I don't believe you can record HD content with any of the stand-alone PVR's on the market right now, with the exception of a $1k box from Zentih. Refer to this thread for recording HD content. 



> Quote:
> There is something incorrect about that link.



Sorry guys, for that false alarm on the Comcast page earlier. I was all excited for a while there.










Let's hope that InHD is on the horizon, though. That would be cool.


My Moto 5100 was installed today. I'll post in a few days when I get it integrated and set properly, and I figure out what they're actually charging me. The installer was a nice guy, but he really had no idea what component video or optical cabling was really all about. I'm going to call Comcast to see if they'll waive that $15.99 "Home Theater Access" fee, as he really knew nothing about accessing my home theater--I had to reconnect everything the way I want it--when I told him how it should be hooked up, he was absolutely clueless, so he plugged everything directly into the TV, also using the stereo analog RCA cables which are connected to the component video cable.







He said, "I have this 5 plug connector, I can't use yours, it only has 3 plugs, and I don't think this square one will work at all."


Anyway, again, he was a great guy, but Comcast should really be training their installers if they plan to charge us for "Home Theater Access"


----------



## NizZ8

I agree with you andy.. i was trying to ask the installer some Q's about the HD box and he said he didnt' know anythigna bout it.. just how to plug them into the TV, and not much past that. I dont' think the guy even spoke english very well.. oh well, i agree with you that they should train their installers a bit more in home theater applications of their products.. well as long as we know how to do it ourselves..


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Tim-
> 
> 
> I'm not a PVR user myself, but I've read a bit around this forum and others. I don't believe you can record HD content with any of the stand-alone PVR's on the market right now, with the exception of a $1k box from Zentih. Refer to this thread for recording HD content.
> 
> ...*



Thanks for trying to help, Andy. Actually, I've been recording HD _programming_ for over 18 months with my Replay. True, it's not recorded in HD as it's downconverted by my Hughes HIRD-E86 to 480i before going into the S-Video input of the Replay, but it records a have-to-see-it-to-believe-it DVD-quality widescreen program. Because the Replay doesn't record the guide info for manually input programs, it's been less convenient to do it this way. It is my hope that since the digital cable box puts out 1080i component and 480i S-Video simultaneously, I'd be able to have the guide data accompany any saved programs that originated in HD.


Tim


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *You've got to be frickin' kidding! How screwed up could they be?
> *



I don't think it will be 1080i. In order to do that Comcast would need to scan covnert and re-encode. WHY would anyone do that? It makes no sense. Unless the 5100s 720p->1080i conversion is super lame. I set the output on it to 720p (my PJ is 1366x768) and the conversion the STB does from 1080i is noticably inferior to that of the projector (PLV 70).


I wish the 5100 had a "native" mode like the HDD-200 outboard box had. That way you could keep the amount of lame Motorola hardware between the bits and your display to a minimum.


I'm betting they just remodulate and we get 720p.


----------



## Al Shing

All of these "Over" programs on KCTS make me wonder if there was ever an "Over Tokyo" or "Over Japan" program done. Some of the early programs were done in conjunction with NHK, presumably because they were the only people with HD taping equipment at the time.


"Over Philadelphia", "Over Chicago", and "Washington, DC" today were really grainy for some reason. "Over Canada" seems to be the best of the series - the picture is outstanding.


----------



## Vinylsaurus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *It is my hope that since the digital cable box puts out 1080i component and 480i S-Video simultaneously, I'd be able to have the guide data accompany any saved programs that originated in HD.*



Yes, it does output 1080i & 480i at the same time -- that's how I have mine setup to record thru my TiVo. There is an option in the menu, "4:3 override" that determines what gets sent thru the component output when the programming is not in HD. I set this to 480p so the cable guide doesn't pop up on the screen when I'm watching & changing channels with TiVo.


I sure wish they'd get the new channels into the PVR databases though - I vastly prefer browsing the TiVo guide to comcast's cable guide.


----------



## boykster

Al,


I agree, some of the recently aired "over" shows were somewhat grainy. I especially noticed it on the DC one...some of the shots were definately nice high quality HD, but some of the "over" shots (esp the night flybys) almost looked SD in quality (grainy in the dark areas).


The canada episode, however, is stunning IMHO. Also, there was a show on Japan (don't think it was an "over" show though) aired a few days ago that was absolutely STUNNING on my 42" panny plasma.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## ianken

The problem with KCTS, IMHO is that the image looks OK as long as there is no sudden movement. Then it's macro-block city.


This is a result of their stupid multicasting. IMHO 19.2mbps is barely enough for 1080i or 720p as is, and KCTS uses only a portion of that and dedicates the remainder to their SD multicast.


----------



## biz_qwik

I just had my 5100 installed yesterday. I've been folowing this thread for a while and finally realized how dumb I was since it was no more cash and had them replace it. $14.99 and he informed me how I got Doscovery HD and NBC but NEVER will get CBS.....whatever just give me the box dude.










I noticed instantly how much worse SD channels look on my 57HDX82. The guide is WAY faster and I can flip channels at least a bit.


Couple quick questions.


- I read the thread and detailed description regarding the MASSIVE volume swings from say digtal or HD to Analog. When I had the analog output they were all the same level. My girlfriend HATES it now through digital. We were watching HBO-HD last night and flipped to something else and it was SUPER loud and sent me diving for the receiver remote.


I still don't get if there's any tricks or anything I can do to avoid this while getting DD feeds?


The volume on the cable box is totally disabled as well when using the digital output?


I get pops in the speakers when changin from say digital to an analog station? Not when I hook it up analog though. Anyone else experience this? Should I try a optical connection and see if it is any different?


Thanks,

Biz


P.s. - ESPN HAS to go to all HD before I die!......I'm only 30....


----------



## Roto

I don't get popping sounds from the speakers, but there is a big volume difference between the digital and analog stations using the 5100 box. I still have one of the older boxes and it doesn't have that problem. I think that it might just be the difference between the old box and new box. They could fix it but the old boxes surely outnumber the new ones. Notice on ESPN the volume is the same on 31 and 173?


When they first added KCTS HD, the volume was way too low, I think they fixed that.


----------



## boykster

Hey roto,


how's the HD mariners reception for you these days?


better now for me...no problems since those first couple a games



Rich


----------



## Roto

Yes, much better. The last two games I don't recall seeing one glitch. They must've needed some upgrades in my neighborhood because just before adding ESPN and KCTS I had no cable for a couple of days. When I called about it they just had a recorded message saying there were outages throughout the Puget Sound and it would be fixed shortly.


----------



## boykster

cool, glad to hear it....


I actually had problems right at the kcts/espn rollout as well... in fact my entire 5100 died (doh!). Tech said it looked like it was "overdriven" and cooked the receiver. They must have been playing with the signal levels on my loop.


Odd though, to get solid KCTS and espn, he had to give me an amp (inline at box).....but he left it for me to install it if necessary (nice guy).


He was probably the most knowledable techs I've interacted with.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## tluxon

I found it helpful to download a DCT5100 User's Guide . It helped me see where the installer goofed on a couple connections, and at the end of the troubleshooting section it gives some advice that may help:


> Quote:
> For best audio quality, use the remote control to set the DCT5100 to approximately 3/4 of maximum volume level and then adjust the audio levels on the external devices.



It also helped to learn that the 5100 has a coax digital audio output, which helps with my setup as I already have two optical inputs being used on my receiver, and I didn't want to have to run it into the front optical input.


Tim


----------



## biz_qwik

How can I tell if I have the "NEW" or "OLD" box. Mine has a DVI connection on it so I assume new? What's the newest firmware code you guys have?


ESPN 173 is louder than 31 for me. Not extreme like some others but louder.


I have the audio through the digital cox to my receiver and I can watch the volume go all the way up and down on the 5100 with no effect to volume.


So the Canada show tonight is better than last night? I'm a HDTV newbie so basically I'll take anything I can get my hands on without complaining.......YET!!!


Thanks,

biz


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *How can I tell if I have the "NEW" or "OLD" box. Mine has a DVI connection on it so I assume new?*



Oh my! You have a DVI connector for output?!!


I'll need to see if I can upgrade to that ... but I also just ordered a DVI DVD player and only have 1 DVI input in my TV!


----------



## terkozer

Hi Mike,


From all I've read online, though the new 5100s have a DVI-D output jack, they are not yet enabled. Hopefully someday!


Sorry I can't post a link to the specific discussions yet, as I'm new to this board.


Dee.


----------



## Andy Anderson

bizqwik-


> Quote:
> I have the audio through the digital cox to my receiver and I can watch the volume go all the way up and down on the 5100 with no effect to volume.



I believe the 5100's volume control only affects the analog audio output level. I don't think it has any effect on the digital bitstream coming from the box.


poppa-




> Quote:
> Oh my! You have a DVI connector for output?!!
> 
> I'll need to see if I can upgrade to that ... but I also just ordered a DVI DVD player and only have 1 DVI input in my TV!



(Correct me if I'm wrong, y'all, but) I think the DVI output is dormant, along with the smartcard reader, the ethernet port, etc. It's up to the cable provider (Comcast, in this case) to turn those features on with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## biz_qwik

Correct.....DVI not enabled yet.


It would help me though since it frees up one of my component inputs on my tosh for PS2 to get back in the mix. Don't really want to buy a switching box for just that.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *...and he informed me how I got Doscovery HD and NBC but NEVER will get CBS...*



I didn't know about Comcast carrying Discovery HD - what channel is it on?


----------



## biz_qwik

Did you notice the eye roll?


He didn't have a clue.....we don't have NBC either. ABC is supposidly coming on the 28th.


b


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Correct.....DVI not enabled yet.
> 
> 
> It would help me though since it frees up one of my component inputs on my tosh for PS2 to get back in the mix. Don't really want to buy a switching box for just that.*




well if they ever go to DVI only, they'll loose one customer! My tv has no DVI


----------



## seatlsteve

If we get ABC on the 28th could we be looking at a possible HD broadcast of the Dawgs and Ohio State on the 30th? Oooh...that could be great or very badddd.


----------



## biz_qwik

I think if Clarrett get's to run then....it might be a bad thing. But hey.....I'm a transplanted Wolverine so more power to wasting those losers in Ohio.


Off to watch more PBS......I gotta call my Grandpa, he'll laugh alot!


----------



## elb2000

Losers? Hmmmm.....who was that undefeated team hoisting the trophy last January? I don't remember seeing any blue and gold that day...










GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simmike




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by seatlsteve_
> *If we get ABC on the 28th could we be looking at a possible HD broadcast of the Dawgs and Ohio State on the 30th? Oooh...that could be great or very badddd.*



I don't think the Husky game will be in HD.


----------



## biz_qwik

Well second straight day of lip sync issues on HBO-HD. I flip to HBO-W (clone) and sync eveerythings ok. Anybody else? Ideas?


Canada show was pretty sweet there....eh'!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Well second straight day of lip sync issues on HBO-HD. I flip to HBO-W (clone) and sync eveerythings ok. Anybody else? Ideas?
> *



Might try re-booting your 5100 (unplug power, then re-plug). You'll lose your program guide for a half-hour or so while it rebuilds, but this has fixed similar problems for me in the past.


----------



## mimler

Okay, so what's the lowdown on the sound level of PBS HD ch 108? Is everyone still experiencing the problem with the low sound level? My wife is ready to kill me, as I keep forgetting to turn the volume down before switching the channel from PBS. The resulting blasting volume of the other channels is a pain in the neck. I called Comcast, and they acted like I was the only person experiencing this problem and offered no advice. Has anyone out there come up with a fix for this problem? Thanks.


----------



## biz_qwik

Mimler.......I'm having the exact same problem. It's not only KCTS though. HBO-HD is even quieter and several other digital ones are all over the board.


Jimre....thanks for the advice about the sync issue. I'll try it tonight. It can't even stand to watch it like that.


----------



## NizZ8

Hey guys.. for those who have Showtime (through comcast), this rebate could work for you.. I just got the Premium dig upgrade from comcast for their promitional rate of only 9.99(for 3 months)$. The rebate says if you have Showtime for 3/months you can get this 50$ rebate they are offering.. there's also something similar for HBO subscribers (i think it's 20$)

http://www.sho.com/now/rebate_form.c...00000000000003 


The origonal post i found it on fatwallet:
http://www.**************/forums/mess...hreadid=212660 


I know it's not the right thread, but i didn't want the seattle area local's to miss out on 50$


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Well second straight day of lip sync issues on HBO-HD. I flip to HBO-W (clone) and sync eveerythings ok. Anybody else? Ideas?
> 
> 
> Canada show was pretty sweet there....eh'!*



It was out of sync from the source. I went to HBO-HD-W on my big dish and it was out a bit as well while HBO-HD-E was fine. Got better later. This happens from time to time.


----------



## simmike

I would say the majority of audio sync problems are coming from the source, not your decoder.


----------



## biz_qwik

Thanks guys...


I reset it today by unplugging it.....probably didn't do anything....BUT.....HBO-HD is back on today so whatever.....it works.


----------



## tluxon

Is there anywhere we can go to see projected dates for new station additions? So far I just see that KOMO is slated to be added on 8/28. Any word on others?


----------



## savro25

Do we have definite confirmation that KOMO will launch on the 28th or is it speculation?


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by savro25_
> *Do we have definite confirmation that KOMO will launch on the 28th or is it speculation?*



This looks like confirmation:

http://www.komotv.com/hdtv/comcast.asp 


Have you guys heard anything more about your local KIRO-DT being carried by Comcast? Reason I ask is the ownership (Cox Enterprises) is the same as our Fox affiliate KTVU and I am hoping we get its digital version over Comcast here in time for the 16:9 NFL games.


----------



## boykster

all of us seattleites watching for HD content, and it takes a californian to post the confirmation










Haven't heard much positive about KIRO coming aboard with comcast...more like "it'll be a cold day in he**..."


But that's all rumor and speculation....and is more of a CBS thing than a KIRO thing...


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Roto

All the negatives about CBS and Comcast are with CBS owned affiliates. CBS doesn't own KIRO, so we'd probably have a better shot than most places. I don't think there has been any news or rumors about KIRO though. I would think if KING gets onboard shortly after KOMO (as rumored) then maybe KIRO would get pressured into moving things forward


----------



## Andy Anderson

Rob-


Exactly. I expect that after KOMO is on board, we'll start seeing other locals very soon after. I can't wait! Very soon we'll have Alias in HD and 5.1, if KIRO signs up, CSI: Miami in HD (this is a stunner, for those who haven't seen it in HD), and I'd even dig 24 in EDTV if Fox steps up.


Andy


----------



## boykster

I wasn't trying to be a naysayer...just a frustrated backlash.


I can't wait to have all the locals in HD via Comcast!!


Rich


----------



## tluxon

When's KING scheduled to be added? Surely KIRO would come soon after that.


We can't forget WB (Ch 10, 13-2), the home of Smallville, and UPN (Ch 11, 11-1). Once we have those, I'll be able to box up my OTA HD receiver







.


Tim


----------



## simmike




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *When's KING scheduled to be added? Surely KIRO would come soon after that.
> 
> 
> We can't forget WB (Ch 10, 13-2), the home of Smallville, and UPN (Ch 11, 11-1). Once we have those, I'll be able to box up my OTA HD receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Tim*



Does UPN even show anything in HD? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## jhachey

I wouldn't bet on either UPN or WB arriving soon. I've tried emailing both stations. Here is the thread:


> Quote:
> none that corporate is talking about.
> 
> RD
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Hachey, Joe
> 
> Sent: Tuesday, August 26, 2003 4:59 PM
> 
> To: 'Diotte, Ron H'
> 
> Subject: RE: KSTW DT on Comcast
> 
> 
> Any progress in the last three months?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Diotte, Ron H [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Wednesday, May 07, 2003 9:05 AM
> 
> To: Hachey, Joe
> 
> Subject: KSTW DT on Comcast
> 
> 
> We are owned by Viacom who owns CBS who manages UPN.....there are
> 
> negotiations going on at a national level to have comcast carry all 39 of
> 
> our O & O's around the country in HD on Comcast. Stay tuned...hopefully
> 
> we'll be on within this next year. I have talked with local Comcast
> 
> people...they are planning on putting us on when they get the green
> 
> light...their equipment to do it is already at our transmitter site to take
> 
> it by fiber into their system.
> 
> 
> Ron Diotte
> 
> Chief Engineer
> 
> KSTW-TV





> Quote:
> Hi Joe,
> 
> 
> Yes there has been some discussion as to who pays for DTV signal carriage to the Comcast headends, they could pick me off air now if they wish to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Hachey, Joe [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Tuesday, August 26, 2003 4:59 PM
> 
> To: Goodman, Michael Z.
> 
> Subject: RE: WB22 HDTV
> 
> 
> 
> Mike:
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast has finally managed to secure a few local signals - KOMO and KCTS so far. Any progress between WB22 and Comcast in the last three months?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> _
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Goodman, Michael Z. [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Monday, May 12, 2003 11:18 AM
> 
> To: Receptionist, Tnw; Hachey, Joe
> 
> Cc: Woon, Teresa
> 
> Subject: RE: WB22 HDTV
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> Comcast, formerly AT &T can start carrying our HDTV anytime they wish. We have had discussions w/them about fiber connectivity, they may elect to run a fiber connection to our studio or simply just pull our HDTV signals off air, you know the old saying, if you build it they will come, well we built it, now the ball is in the cable and satellites companies ballparks to get the signal and put it on their systems, the truth is they do not have the required bandwidth to make good HDTV without re-compressing the signal and further degrading it, so really when they figure out a way to either drop some channels to make room for broadcast HDTV or they invent a new HDTV compression/coding scheme that allows the cable and satellite companies to rebroadcast our HD without making a mess out of it will be the day you start to see us on local cable in HD.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your interest.
> 
> 
> Michael Z. Goodman
> 
> Director of Engineering Tribune Television Northwest
> 
> 1813 Westlake Ave. North
> 
> Seattle, WA 98109


----------



## Al Shing

So UPN is saying that Comcast is ready to go, but Viacom won't let them have the signal. Meanwhile, WB says Comcast can have the signal anytime they want, but they don't have bandwidth.


Why don't they just give WB the bandwidth reserved for UPN and tell Viacom to go rot? UPN has no HD at all, while WB has Smallville and Gilmore Girls. Something is not ringing true between these two stories.


----------



## Budget_HT

I think Michael Goodman is generalizing a bit too much. Satellite does definitely have bandwidth issues, but Comcast does not (as I understand it).


Tribune should talk about over compressing, since they simulcast both KCPQ and KTWB on both of their digital transmitters. If they ever both have true HDTV programs at the same time, the compression/bandwidth issues would be VERY evident to viewers.


In contrast, if Comcast were to carry each station from a direct (fiber) feed from the station site, they would likely be able to give "full" bandwidth (19 Mbps) to each channel, resulting in a higher quality picture via cable than via OTA.


Perhaps I am not seeing the whole picture here (no pun intended).


----------



## drbenson

Glad to see this thread! I'm having my Comcast HD service installed next Thursday. They say they're bringing the Motorola 5100. I have a couple of questions for those who have had the service for awhile:


The Motorola literature suggests that the 5100 has an integrated cable modem. I'm doing high speed internet as well, so does that eliminate the need for a separate cable modem? Any experiences?


Does anyone know when the Motorola 6000 line will be offered through Comcast? Net search indicates that an agreement was reached between Comcast and Motorola earlier in the year on these. Key feature is PVR, ie timeshifting of HD programming, which is my key need. If I read the literature right, these bad boys have Firewire connections to use external hard disks. Anyone I can contact to get on the list for one of these boxes?


----------



## Roto

The integrated cable modem is not activated. There is also a firewire option for the 5100 which isn't active. I would be surprised if the PVR ones will have it activated either because they could charge more for a larger hard drive.


----------



## drbenson

Grrr- makes me wish I was a hacker.... I'm not one who minds paying for a service, but having to sit down at x time on x date to watch a show, no matter what is going on in MY life, and especially when the technology to timeshift exists, really burns my backside.


And the likelihood of them offering a 480GB hard drive like I have in my HTPC is probably nil at any price.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *...UPN has no HD at all, while WB has Smallville and Gilmore Girls.*



I've seen a few programs on UPN in HD - a couple movies and the Miami-Florida State football game last year while CBS was showing the US Open woman's singles championship between the Williams sisters. Last year, Gilmore Girls wasn't in HD. Is it scheduled to be this time around?


Anybody know if Comcast is going to be broadcasting InHD when it starts doing MLB next month? Bet they're having a challenge trying to figure which of their 999 channels they should give up to get the bandwidth for all this HD.


Tim


----------



## simmike




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I've seen a few programs on UPN in HD - a couple movies and the Miami-Florida State football game last year while CBS was showing the US Open woman's singles championship between the Williams sisters. Last year, Gilmore Girls wasn't in HD. Is it scheduled to be this time around?*



I thought Gilmore Girls was on WB, not UPN.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by simmike_
> *I thought Gilmore Girls was on WB, not UPN.*



That's your answer?

I didn't say it was on UPN, I asked if it was in HD.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I've seen a few programs on UPN in HD - a couple movies and the Miami-Florida State football game last year while CBS was showing the US Open woman's singles championship between the Williams sisters. Last year, Gilmore Girls wasn't in HD. Is it scheduled to be this time around?
> 
> 
> Anybody know if Comcast is going to be broadcasting InHD when it starts doing MLB next month? Bet they're having a challenge trying to figure which of their 999 channels they should give up to get the bandwidth for all this HD.
> 
> 
> Tim*



According to that fall schedule somebody posted in the HDTV Programming forum, Gilmore Girls will be in HD this year.


I don't know about any bandwidth problem. Did you notice they just moved Golf Channel to analog channel 69? I thought the trend was to free up those analog slots for HD. This says to me that they have engineered more bandwidth recently.


----------



## Al Shing

KOMOD Channel 104 is on the air.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *That's your answer?
> 
> I didn't say it was on UPN, I asked if it was in HD.*



Yes, I believe that GG is slated to be HD this year.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## NizZ8

Komo is up for me also... what's in HD for tonights lineup? besides the news..







I didn't see anything for tonight..


----------



## keithaxis

No HD tonight on Komo other than the news at 5, 6:30 and 11...


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keithaxis_
> *No HD tonight on Komo other than the news at 5, 6:30 and 11...*



Hmm.


This might help for some of the days that *do* have more HDTV programs: http://komotv.com/schedule/komo_e.htm


----------



## Andy Anderson

Another good resource for finding out HD content is Titan TV . You can customize it to meet your needs.


Andy


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keithaxis_
> *No HD tonight on Komo other than the news at 5, 6:30 and 11...*



Don't forget Northwest Afternoon!


----------



## keithaxis

ooops, and the midday and morning news. ') It will be nice to compare and make sure that comcast and expressvu have Komo HD looking the same as far as PQ and lip sync. On expressvu there has been terrible lipsync for quite some time but only for KOMO HD. Hopefully comcast won't have those issues...


----------



## Andy Anderson

keithaxis-


Rock on--definitely post the results of your comparison, if you can. THat would be great.


Andy


----------



## jhachey

Q13 is owned by the Tribune Company, which also owns WB22. If nothing else, their responses to emails are consistent, if not actually helpful:


> Quote:
> From: Receptionist, Tnw [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Thursday, August 28, 2003 3:44 PM
> 
> To: 'Hachey, Joe'
> 
> Subject: RE: Q13 Digital Coming to Comcast?
> 
> 
> Dear Joe,
> 
> 
> Comcast (formally AT &T) can start carrying our HDTV anytime they wish. We have had discussions w/them about fiber connectivity, they may elect to run a fiber connection to our studio or simply just pull our HDTV signals off air, you know the old saying, if you build it they will come, well we built it, now the ball is in the cable and satellites companies ballparks to get the signal and put it on their systems, the truth is they do not have the required bandwidth to make good HDTV without re-compressing the signal and further degrading it, so really when they figure out a way to either drop some channels to make room for broadcast HDTV or they invent a new HDTV compression/coding scheme that allows the cable and satellite companies to rebroadcast our HD without making a mess out of it will be the day you start to see us on local cable in HD.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sandrina Day
> 
> Receptionist
> 
> 1813 Westlake Avenue North
> 
> Seattle, WA 98109
> 
> 206.674.1313


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *Regards,
> 
> Sandrina Day
> 
> Receptionist
> *



Lol, I had to laugh when I saw the email you got was from a receptionist who is talking about cable and satellite companies "messing up" their HD signal.


Isn't that your Fox station which transmit 480p? Is it upconverted? Even so, it is funny that a Fox station would be talking about someone else "messing up" their HD signal.


With Comcast bringing all the Fox O&O stations on line for DT in its HD markets, I am hopeful that you and we will see our independently owned Fox affiliates also come on line... just use the same contractual terms as with the Fox O&O stations. Our Fox affiliate upconverts to 720p.


----------



## Jinx

Looks like if you love NEWS then your in for a treat with komo! Doesn't look like much hdtv untill tuesday.. that seems to be their busiest day for HDTV.. Well we have another channel! things are startin to look up!

I wonder when the day will come that we have like 10 to 15 channels and this thread dies out!=(


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SonomaSearcher_
> *Lol, I had to laugh when I saw the email you got was from a receptionist who is talking about cable and satellite companies "messing up" their HD signal.
> 
> 
> Isn't that your Fox station which transmit 480p? Is it upconverted? Even so, it is funny that a Fox station would be talking about someone else "messing up" their HD signal.
> 
> ...*



In Sandrina's defense, you may have misconstrued her response. Even if the quality of what the Fox station puts on the air is substandard, any compression scheme can make it even worse. I think that's all she was inferring. But I agree with you - it's too bad Fox doesn't put out something a little better for a compression scheme to "mess up".


----------



## Al Shing

The response was identical to the other response posted earlier from the Director of Engineering at KTWB 22. In reality, it seems to be a canned response sent out to people querying about Tribune's HD signals and Comcast.


I think it's clear that the HD channels we do get are outstanding in quality, and whatever compression scheme Comcast is using isn't affecting the signal too adversely.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *...I think it's clear that the HD channels we do get are outstanding in quality, and whatever compression scheme Comcast is using isn't affecting the signal too adversely...*



I would imagine Comcast is leaving the original HD bitstreams "as is" - no additional compression (beyond the original MPEG2 compression used at the source). The data should be bit-for-bit identical to OTA HD.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Hmph. I realize that Tribune is carrying WB, where you can watch "Smallville" and "Gilmore Girls" in HD if nothing else, but I always have to roll my eyes







when I see the words "Fox" and "HD" in the same sentence.


----------



## Schmoe

keithaxis,


FWIW, I'm viewing OTA HD with the MyHD card and I see a *lot* of lip-sync issues when watching KOMO 4. Here's what I've noticed:


- I only see this with KOMO, and none of the other stations

- This seems to only happen when KOMO is broadcasting in dolby-digital


Now, since (AFAIK) KOMO is the only station that broadcasts anything in dolby-digital, I can't say for certain if the issue lies with KOMO or with my hardware since I can't compare to any other channel. But since you say you've experienced the same thing it looks like it might not be a problem with my setup after all (whew!).


Assuming it's an issue on KOMO's end - I wonder if they are aware of it?


-Joe


----------



## keithaxis

Joe, I think this issue with lip sync is solely with Komo also. The one show with Damon Wayans is by far the worst, each and every week that show is so far off. I was hoping when KOMO was added to Comcast that KOMO would do something to solve this issue. It is weird as it rarely is noticed on the local news but on the primetime programs broadcast in HD then the lipsync really takes control. This does also appear to be a dolby digital issue with komo, because when I hook up the analog rca connections I dont' get the lip sync problem.

Keith


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *So UPN is saying that Comcast is ready to go, but Viacom won't let them have the signal. Meanwhile, WB says Comcast can have the signal anytime they want, but they don't have bandwidth.*



WB is blowing smoke. Comcast has the bandwidth. perhaps the WB guy was confusing them with the small dish satellite guys?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I would imagine Comcast is leaving the original HD bitstreams "as is" - no additional compression (beyond the original MPEG2 compression used at the source). The data should be bit-for-bit identical to OTA HD.*



Yep, AFAIK Comcast simply remodulates the signal and maybe dorks with some of the tables. There was a scuffle over delivery of PSIP data but that was supposedly resolved.


Does anyone have a non Motorola HD tuner that does QAM256? Can we verify if the locals are on the wire in the clear ATSC transport streams using QAM256 modulation?


----------



## Budget_HT

I don't recall any lip sync issues with Dolby Digital audio from KOMO-DT recently, on either my Hughes E86 or RCA DTC-100 receivers. Last I noticed, KOMO did not originate any DD locally but does pass through DD from ABC.


I am away from home for the weekend so I cannot go check right now.


----------



## StvB

I've had consistent lip-sync issues with KOMO's network feed ever since they started sending DD. I'm using a DTC100 with a slightly older firmware.

On particularly bad nights it can take my DTC100 over a minute to lock onto the audio signal as valid. Switching to analog has sometimes helped, but usually it doesn't.


The only issues I've hadd with other stations seemed like one shot deals.


----------



## ianken

The thing that annoys me about Comcast, or perhaps the DCT5100 is that the audio levels on all the digital feeds (including the HD ones) are very low. Analog audio into a VCR barely bumps the VU meter. Switching between analog and digital requires a riding of the volume control.


Oh, and to stay on topic: HD is not very kind to the KOMO news lady. Nope.


----------



## Jinx

Its a nice digital feed.. i mean is it any quieter than your dvd's? they make it with such a higher frequency response range that its a lower volume.. all my dvd's are low in volume just like this stuff.. welcome to true digital audio. (tho it could be louder, but then they'd clip when they get loud explosions and the such, and digital clipping is MUCH more nasty then analog tape clipping).


----------



## Budget_HT

Is anyone in Kitsap County getting HDTV from Comcast? If so, which HD channels are you receiving?


I advised a friend to have Comcast install an HD-cpapble STB since he already has an HD-ready TV and already subscribed to one of Comcast's digital packages.


They installed the box on Friday. All he receives for HDTV is channel 173, and that breaks up and goes away one or two times every hour.


He is in East Bremerton. I told him to report his problem to Comcast for sure. I expected him to be able to receive more HD channels. Anyone else having a better experience on the peninsula?


----------



## brvheart

Without scanning through all the pages here, could someone post an update on what HD channels are available NOW and if there are other channels with launch dates?


Thanks


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *Without scanning through all the pages here, could someone post an update on what HD channels are available NOW and if there are other channels with launch dates?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Available now:

KOMO-ABC

KCTS-PBS

HBO

Showtime

ESPN

Select Mariners home games


Comcast has announced that they will carry InHD and InHD2 starting September 15th, although I haven't seen anything specifically about the Seattle market. I expect that we will get them.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *Its a nice digital feed.. i mean is it any quieter than your dvd's? they make it with such a higher frequency response range that its a lower volume.. all my dvd's are low in volume just like this stuff.. welcome to true digital audio. (tho it could be louder, but then they'd clip when they get loud explosions and the such, and digital clipping is MUCH more nasty then analog tape clipping).*



The digital output is fine and what I normally use when viewing HD (of course). But I feed analog into my Replay5K and find that I need to enable the dynamic range compression in the setup menu to max.


On HBO(say I'm timeshifintg Sopranos or something) if I do not enable the compression then in quiet scenes I have to pump the volume to the point where I hit the noise floor.


----------



## Jinx

I dont know much about the replay5k as i dont own anything like that.. but some shows are just quieter than others.. i was watching some dvd a few nights ago that i couldn't even hardly hear the actors talking becusae they were so freakin quiet, then wheneer some crap music came on it was so loud i had to turn it down.. dont have HBO anymore so i can judge the sound quality of it, but other stations in HD are only 4 or 5 notches quieter than the regular stuff at least on my set..


----------



## brente

is it just me, or is alias on komo-hd very dark? I watched the news broadcast around 5 and it seemed fine. didn't watch the abc movie, so don't know how that was.


ok, The Practice is dark too... maybe this is a problem with the dark level of the national feed?


----------



## ianken

What kind of display are you using?


I found HD was very dark on my pioneer pro502. Even when calibrated for 0ire black.


My projector does not have that problem. Additionally I have to image presets for the input, one for 0ire and one for 7.5ire blacks.


----------



## brente

i have a 9" crt front projector. the 1080i signal on my directv receiver looks great on the projector, but the signal on the moto box is qutie dark. maybe i just need to tweak it some more... thanks


----------



## markhs

I am really enjoying the addition of kcts and komo to my hdtv repertoire. But now I am getting a bit spoiled and can't wait for more. Does anyone have any idea of what we can expect next? Possibly InHD on the 15th?


----------



## ianken

I'm with ya man. Even the 480i upconvert looks good compared to the analog version.


I suspect now the KOMO is online the others will fall in. My baseless speculation is we'll see KIRO and KING this month. The others maybe by the end of the year. I'd like to see Enterprise in HD, but I don't think Paramount is even uplinking it in HD so UPN may not even have that as an option.


----------



## Al Shing

Seattle Comcast's policy seems to be, "We add no channel before we're good and ready to add it". So, INHD may not show up until the morning of 9/15, or perhaps even later. God only knows why. Nobody on this forum seems to know.


I don't know when Nielsen will start counting HD channels, but I wouldn't expect any pressure on the other channels until that happens. Until then, I hope KIRO knows that anyone with an HDTV and Comcast cable will watch an HD channel on Thursday nights and tape Survivor, CSI, and Without A Trace, and fast forward through all the commercials. Because you can't do that to an HDTV channel, we will watch those in real time, commercials and all.


----------



## Al Shing

Was good to see that KOMO's DD5.1 actually worked on Comcast. "Any Given Sunday" looked and sounded great for the most part, although near the end of the broadcast, the sound cut out completely during a pivotal moment in the plot. The sound also switched between DD2.0 and DD5.1 at times. The center channel dialog was low at times, and the rear surrounds were much louder than normal during action scenes in the stadium. A lot of gain riding was called for. I hope this is not the norm for KOMO and/or ABC.


----------



## Andy Anderson

I had lip-sync issues on this broadcast. They were so bad, I couldn't stand to watch it. Let's hope this is fixed soon. *sigh*


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Until then, I hope KIRO knows that anyone with an HDTV and Comcast cable will watch an HD channel on Thursday nights and tape Survivor, CSI, and Without A Trace, and fast forward through all the commercials. Because you can't do that to an HDTV channel, we will watch those in real time, commercials and all.*



True, most of us can't now, but there are recorders out there if you are willing to spend the money. I think most people with cable are better off waiting for the cable companies to offer HD DVR cable boxes. I think by this time next year it will be pretty common to record HD.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I think most people with cable are better off waiting for the cable companies to offer HD DVR cable boxes. I think by this time next year it will be pretty common to record HD.*



Don't forget Video On Demand. We'll be seeing that long before we see HD PVR become common. The Washington State Comcast market will be getting VOD by year end, although most of the VOD will initially be standard definition.


----------



## Roto

True it's up to Comcast to install them or not, but Motorola will be making the 6208 box with an 80 GB hard drive most likely before we get VOD. The only reason I imagine Comcast wouldn't offer these is if they got threatened with lawsuits by the networks.


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast to Offer ABC's Monday Night Football in HDTV


For the First Time Customers Will Have Access to Entire Regular Season

Of Primetime Turnovers, Tackles and Touch Downs in Crystal-Clear

High-Definition


SEATTLE, Aug. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast Cable Communications today

announced an extensive lineup of football in high-definition for the 2003

season, led by ABC's award winning Monday Night Football. In addition to

regular and post season games from KOMO 4 -- Comcast's high-definition

television (HDTV) football offering will include 18 games from ESPN.

Comcast's carriage of NFL football in high-definition on KOMO 4 and ESPN

makes Comcast's offering one of the most robust HDTV football packages

available anywhere. To receive the games in high-definition, Comcast Digital

Cable customers must have an HDTV set and an HD-enabled set top box, provided

by Comcast.

ABC Monday Night Football games broadcast in HDTV is not a service that

will be provided by satellite television providers. A special season-opening

edition of Monday Night Football will be shown on Thursday, September 4. The

first regular Monday Night Football game will be shown on September 8.

"We are thrilled to offer our customers the opportunity to view regular

season primetime football in high-definition," said Rick Lang, Regional VP of

Marketing for Comcast. "HDTV is the next best thing to watching the game

live."

Comcast became one of the first cable companies to offer HDTV, with its

launch in the Philadelphia market in November of 2001. The company now offers

HDTV to 11.5 million customers in 16 states and the District of Columbia. The

company's HDTV lineup in the Seattle metro area includes HBO, Showtime, ESPN

HD, KCTS, a selection of 19 home Mariner games, and KOMO 4.

==================================================


Comcast has announced that it will carry MNF in HD, apparently as a special service that will not be available to satellite. In Seattle, we already will get these on KOMOD, and the ESPN games on ESPNHD, so I don't think this announces anything new for this region.


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> ABC Monday Night Football games broadcast in HDTV is not a service that will be provided by satellite television providers.



Yeah, isn't that because most Satellite folks get their DTV/HDTV locals OTA? This is a sneaky statement.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Yeah, isn't that because most Satellite folks get their DTV/HDTV locals OTA? This is a sneaky statement.*



I don't see how this is "sneaky". For many (most?) of us here in the hilly Seattle region, OTA HD is not an option. For us, their statement is very definitely true and very relevant - anything but "sneaky".


----------



## Andy Anderson

jimre-


Where I'm coming from: I was a happy viewer of OTA DTV a year ago in the Greenlake area, and now I've moved to Ravenna, just off of Roosevelt, a multipath circus. Because of this, I've grudgingly been forced to go the way of Comcast, who is only recently emerging from the dark ages on the HD front. Every encounter I've had with them regarding HDTV has me shaking my head in disbelief--they are truly dealing with technology that they themselves do not understand--this frustrates me to no end. As a result, I have very little patience for their hijinks.



> Quote:
> I don't see how this is "sneaky". For many (most?) of us here in the hilly Seattle region, OTA HD is not an option. For us, their statement is very definitely true and very relevant - anything but "sneaky".




I see your point--I guess my point is that you and I (and probably a good portion of the contributors of this forum understand what Comcast's statement means. However, I think that it can be easily misunderstood.


The problem I have with this statement is that it is not that it's true, but that it's misleading. The layman will read this and think that if they had to choose between lets say, DirecTV and Comcast, local geography notwithstanding (let's assume this prospective consumer would have no issues with receiving OTA locals), that if they chose DirecTV, they would not be able to view Monday Night Football in HDTV, which couldn't be farther from the truth.


Additionally, although I'm ecstatic that Comcast is beginning to carry HD, they are the young'uns in this arena. They've dragged their feet (especially in the Seattle region) for too long to start taking misleading shots at the satellite market (although we'd expect them to do this), especially when you consider DirecTV's long-standing exceptional committment to providing a great HD package. It just reminds me of a cheesy political campaign.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *...It just reminds me of a cheesy political campaign.*



Yeah, well it's called competition. Comcast would be insane not to point out their competitor's shortcomings (and vice versa). Bring it on. Drag each other thru the mud. Call each other names. It'll spur more customers to question both companies' service offerings, and demand better.


----------



## simmike

Is Comcast going to show the whole ABC HDTV lineup? The ad in the paper mentions like 8 shows and leaves it right there.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by simmike_
> *Is Comcast going to show the whole ABC HDTV lineup? The ad in the paper mentions like 8 shows and leaves it right there.*



Yes, they are just rebroadcasting the KOMO HD signal.


----------



## NizZ8

Yeah that delay/lag in the audio was pretty annoying last night for NYPD Blue.. it's not that much off, but just enough to notice it..


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Here is a thread I started about the lack of Comcast carrying KIRO-DT, among other Cox Television-owned stations:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...postid=2626506


----------



## Ric Crowe

I have been seeing the same lag on Komo, and have been playing with the 5100's audio settings, and it seems to get better with the no compression, light compression settings compared to the heavy compression settings, the volumn also gets louder with no compression too.....


----------



## boykster

yep, that's fine for analog audio, but i'm using digital....those settings don't affect the digital output...


Honestly, tonite the audio lag on george lopez didn't seem to be too bad...


Rich


----------



## biz_qwik

Drew Carey had nasty sync issues. Instant flip! I never watch crappy network channels anyways. Hope it's better tommorow though!!!!!! Even though the sync doesn't matter during football I guess.


----------



## noombs

Regarding the lip-sync issue, I received this promising response from KOMO:


Hello Michael -


Yes, we are well aware of the lip-sync problems with some ABC network

programs. We are working with their engineers to try to identify where in

the system things are not right.


We are seeing sync problems only when KOMO takes the second network

satellite feed that contains HDTV with Dolby Digital 5.1 audio. This feed is

not used during the none-HDTV programming. Local programming...NW Afternoon,

Channel 4 News, and the normal analog network satellite feed are not

affected.


I have personal experience with this issue. I two DTV receivers...one is a

HiPix computer card receiver, the second is an early generation Panasonic

receiver. There are times, ususally during a network movie, when the HiPix

audio is delayed enough to be very distracting. At the same time, the

Panasonic receiver is close enough that any delay is not readily noticed. I

do not see sync problems on other stations. I don't know if there is any

connection, but KOMO is the only station that I am aware of that is

transmitting DD 5.1.


We know of at least one receiver that has had audio decoding software

problems. The first generation Samsung DTV receivers (I beleive the model

number is SIR-151) have had problems that were corrected by an update of the

firmware.


Rest assured, we are working to resolve this as quickly as possible.


Best regards,


Don WIlkinson

Fisher Communications

KOMO-TV, KOMO-DT


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Is everyone seeing KOMO on channel 104? My 5100 refuses to tune to channel 104 and I couldn't find KOMO-HD on any other channels.


I'm located in Ravenna.


alex


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Works for me on 104. I also get the sync problem. Thanks for the post about them addressing it!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

BTW there is a post in the main group about FOX getting added to Comcast in some markets. Any word about Seattle?


----------



## minpin

Unfortunately I just had Dishnet installed after learning that Comcast didn't provide service in my area (NE Tacoma / South Fed Way). Two weeks after having it installed I've now found that Comcast has just become available in my area with high definition... argh!


I may be biting the bullet and subscribing to Comcast while still paying for Dishnet. My apartment location doesn't allow me to receive any sort of HD signal from Dishnet or DirectTV.


I purchased a Samsung HLN437W in anticipation of HD, only to find I couldn't have it.


As I understand it, I can get all Monday night football in HD, along with ESPN and PBS. I'm not interested in HBO and Showtime.


So, what kind of content can I expect to see on ESPN HD? Is Sportscenter in HD? What % of their broadcast is in HD?


What the hell do I want PBS in HD for?


Why don't they offer Discovery HD, or HDNet?


What can we expect in the near (before the end of the year) future in the Seattle area? I would assume the other local stations (KING, etc) would want to jump on board ASAP with KOMO being in HD... right?


Oh - and the Mariners games... even though the season is almost done.


What is the approximate cost of setup / ongoing monthly? Do you get a price break for also having Internet access through them?


Sorry about all the questions, but I've talked to Comcast three times and haven't gotten satisfaction.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

ESPN is pretty lame imho. None of the off field programming is in HD format like Sportscenter. They have some new Playmaker series I'm not interested in that is in HDTV format. Why ESPN is getting into that kind of programming is beyond me. The have had some football games in HD format and they looked great, but it's really, really rare when I turn it on and see anything in HD format. Worse is they stretch all the none HDTV format stuff so it looks pretty horrible and the volume for me is very LOUD. They have a lot of work to do before this is interesting for other than the occasional game they broadcast. There is a schedule on their site http://espn.go.com/espnhd/schedule.html. You'll notice there is not much in HDTV format and half of it is the Playmaker thing.


I'm sure it will be better in six months or so, but it's nothing to get excited about today.


Having said that I just switched from DirecTV to Comcast and I've been pretty happy so far. Kind of cool to come home and suddenly channels like KOMO and ESPNHD are available without me having to do a thing.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *Is everyone seeing KOMO on channel 104? My 5100 refuses to tune to channel 104 and I couldn't find KOMO-HD on any other channels.
> 
> 
> I'm located in Ravenna.
> 
> 
> alex*



Alex, I'm in W.Seattle and had to call tech support and have them push a signal to the box. 1-3 minutes later I got the station, Hope this helps.

This is also why I am lurking here so much, so I can see when a new station shows up, so if it doesn't show on my box, I can give em a call again... You know, once bitten......


----------



## jhachey

I emailed Comcast and got the following info on new locals:


> Quote:
> Thank you for your letter. Here is the status of Comcast's HD offerings:
> 
> KOMO (ABC) HD was added Aug 28 (still working on channel number)
> 
> 
> KIRO (CBS) has been under discussion for over 18 months. There are little or no CBS stations nationwide allowing any cable operator carriage of CBS HD Signal.
> 
> 
> KING 5 (NBC) and KONG 6 are owned be Belo and we are very close to a deal to allow Comcast to launch their HD feeds.
> 
> 
> KCPQ (Fox) and UPN are also in contract negotiations with us. We expect "permission for carriage" by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> KCTS (PBS) HD was added the week of August 4.
> 
> 
> Comcast will also be adding two new exclusive HD channels this fall. Plus our new video on demand project in time for the holidays.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned...
> 
> 
> Rick Germano
> 
> SVP - NW Region


----------



## Andy Anderson

Thanks for the info, Joe. It'll be great to have KING--I wish we could get KIRO, though. There are some great shows on CBS in HD.


It'll be great to have InHD and InHD2 this fall (no doubt these are the 2 "exclusive HD channels" of which he's speaking. I'd really like to be able to turn on HD (anything at all in HD) 24 hours a day. Let's hope we'll get those 2 channels as soon as Sept 15th, but you can never tell, I suppose.


----------



## jhachey

I'm also disappointed with the apparent lack of progress with KIRO. CBS seems to have the highest percentage of HD during prime time, so KIRO is a big gap in our coverage. An absent KIRO will be particularly painful when the Super Bowl is broadcast on CBS in January.


KIRO is not owned by CBS (they're owned by Cox Communications) so I hoped that KIRO might come on board like some of the other CBS affiliates. However, Cox owns stations in several markets (not all are CBS affiliates) and none of those stations have reached agreement with Comcast to allow HD carriage, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.


I also assume that the two exclusive new HD stations are the two new INHD stations. The only thing that bothers me is that the Comcast launch of INHD is supposed to be on September 15 and Mr. Germano's email (dated September 4) was silent as to what the stations will be and when we will get them. Everybody knows that Comcast plans to launch INHD across most of their systems on September 15, so there doesn't seem to be any reason for Mr. Germano to play coy with us unless he doesn't know when he will be ready to launch them here in Seattle.


Hopefully, I'm just being paranoid. However, we had two months of "coming soon" for KCTS, so I am not hopeful that Comcast will be more nimble with INHD. In fairness, they did get ESPNHD fairly quickly after that agreement was signed, so hopefully Comcast will prove me wrong.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stewc_
> *
> 
> 
> Moto5100 FAQ published by Miatasm (see the HDTV hardware forum) -- he is a Comcast tech who really knows his stuff! -- Stew*



I have never stated that I am a Comcast Tech....


----------



## SonomaSearcher

quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your letter. Here is the status of Comcast's HD offerings:


KIRO (CBS) has been under discussion for over 18 months. There are little or no CBS stations nationwide allowing any cable operator carriage of CBS HD Signal.


Stay tuned...


Rick Germano

SVP - NW Region


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"...little or no CBS stations nationwide allowing any cable operator carriage of CBS HD Signal." ???


This guy is either grossly misinformed or greatly stretching the truth.


First, there are the many TimeWarner and other cable systems (Cablevision, for example) that DO carry CBS all over the U.S.


Secondly, Comcast has MANY independently owned CBS affiliates who have agreed to let Comcast carry their CBS HD signals: Atlanta, Washington, D.C./Northern Virginia, Central Pennsylvania area, Nashville, TN, Knoxville, TN and Chattanooga, TN, Little Rock, AR, Tampa, FL and even more. Plus, one CBS O&O is carried on Comcast, in Chicago (pursuant to a contract dating back to AT&T Broadband).


As to CBS carriage, he apparently has little idea what he is talking about. Maybe he thought you were some poor boob who knows nothing and would just believe whatever he might decide to say.


Moreover, he did not say why the hold up has been 18 months.


I am not saying the 18 months is Comcast's fault, but maybe you should contact KIRO (or Cox Television) to get its perspective. Cox has not yet allowed Comcast carriage of ANY of its stations' digital signals. However, the inaccuracy of a Comcast regional VP's representation regarding CBS carriage on cable operators does make one think twice about simply accepting Comcast's version of what is going on.


----------



## miatasm

I'm not sure of this maybe you can inform me better, but aren't the only Cable Co's carrying CBS, the one's where the local CBS stations are independantly owned. Meaning, that where CBS station are owned by CBS National, those areas are not getting CBS on Cable. If so, wouldn't this mean that CBS is the one holding out, and causing most of the delays. I think it is going to get harder for CBS to negotiate, when the Cable Co's have agreements with all of the HD channels except for CBS. Philly region has just recently launched ESPN, Fox EDTV (9/5, just in time for Eagles football), and InHD 1&2 are on the way 9/15.


I hope CBS comes around soon. They are the only one making me keep my OTA decoder.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *The only thing that bothers me is that the Comcast launch of INHD is supposed to be on September 15 and Mr. Germano's email (dated September 4) was silent as to what the stations will be and when we will get them. Everybody knows that Comcast plans to launch INHD across most of their systems on September 15, so there doesn't seem to be any reason for Mr. Germano to play coy with us unless he doesn't know when he will be ready to launch them here in Seattle.*



I wouldn't necessarily read too much into that, because did you also notice how he says in the email that they are still working on the channel number for KOMO? Obviously we know the channel number since it's currently airing. The previous email from him that was posted in this thread also had a similar error about PBS and the fact that he didn't know the launch date but it was already on the air at the time.


If I were a betting man, I'd say we'll get the two INHD channels on the 15th along with the rest of the upgraded Comcast markets around the country.


----------



## CoolCanuck

I've got Comcast coming out in a couple of days to do my 'install' for HD. Amazingly, I had a relatively easy time convincing the rep on the phone that all I wanted was the locals in HD (PBS and KOMO) and that I didn't need digital cable to accomplish this. They were initially hostile, but I mentioned that all I require is Basic cable and that I didn't want SHOHD or HBOHD (get these through Dish already). They are charging me $5.10 per month for the Motorola STB, and the usual $16 'Home Theater Access' setup fee...


Was anyone able to get them to just drop off the STB and leave you alone? I have an X1 front projector and a complicated setup where my components are all in a server closet, so I can just imagine the look on their faces when they walk through the door.


----------



## Roto

My stuff isn't in a closet, but I also have an X1 projector. When I had the guy come out he pretty much let me handle it. I tried to have as much possible already hooked up so that he got the idea that I already had it planned out. He was probably gone in 10 minutes. I think the main thing they are concerned about is that they want someone there to see that it works. Even if the guy knows his stuff I wouldn't expect him to see my setup and know what was going where.


----------



## analog8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CoolCanuck_
> *I've got Comcast coming out in a couple of days to do my 'install' for HD. Amazingly, I had a relatively easy time convincing the rep on the phone that all I wanted was the locals in HD (PBS and KOMO) and that I didn't need digital cable to accomplish this. They were initially hostile, but I mentioned that all I require is Basic cable and that I didn't want SHOHD or HBOHD (get these through Dish already). They are charging me $5.10 per month for the Motorola STB, and the usual $16 'Home Theater Access' setup fee...*



So you are getting real analog cable plus HDTV? That's interesting, since I've always thought analog cable looks better than the digital cable picture, and from what I've read the digital cable picture quality on the 5100 sucks even worse than the old STB's.


Did you just connect the cable in series from the wall to your analog source then the 5100?


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CoolCanuck_
> *I've got Comcast coming out in a couple of days to do my 'install' for HD. Amazingly, I had a relatively easy time convincing the rep on the phone that all I wanted was the locals in HD (PBS and KOMO) and that I didn't need digital cable to accomplish this. They were initially hostile, but I mentioned that all I require is Basic cable and that I didn't want SHOHD or HBOHD (get these through Dish already). They are charging me $5.10 per month for the Motorola STB, and the usual $16 'Home Theater Access' setup fee...
> 
> 
> Was anyone able to get them to just drop off the STB and leave you alone? I have an X1 front projector and a complicated setup where my components are all in a server closet, so I can just imagine the look on their faces when they walk through the door.*



That was my experience as well. I will be paying 18(ish) bucks per month for their OTA relay service.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *from what I've read the digital cable picture quality on the 5100 sucks even worse than the old STB's.*



I guess I'm the exception to the rule, but the 5100 made *all* of my channels look MUCH better. I'm thinking that this is primarily the result of going from a composite only output on the old box to s-video out on the new box (I'm only running HD channels through the component outputs), but it made a big difference that the whole family noticed right away.


----------



## Roto

You can have a digital box and still get the plain analog signal, you just bypass the box. Both of my cable boxes have an RF Bypass on the back that gets activated with the A/B button. If you have an RF Bypass installed all you have to do is hit that button and it will bypass the cable box and use your tv's tuner.


If the RF Bypass isn't installed then you just go to the store and pick up a cable splitter. I use a splitter so I can record something from the cable box and still watch something else on the tv. I don't do it for picture quality because the tuner in the cable box is stronger than the one in my tv.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *... If the RF Bypass isn't installed then you just go to the store and pick up a cable splitter. I use a splitter so I can record something from the cable box and still watch something else on the tv. I don't do it for picture quality because the tuner in the cable box is stronger than the one in my tv.*



When I tried to do this using a splitter, I lost my hdtv channels. Could this be due to the splitter reducing my signal strength? Maybe I will try using a RF Bypass instead.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *When I tried to do this using a splitter, I lost my hdtv channels. Could this be due to the splitter reducing my signal strength? Maybe I will try using a RF Bypass instead.*



Do you know what the bandwidth is of your splitter? I use one of those expensive 2GHz splitters that you can buy at Good Guys for my first split to the 5100. If you're using a cheap 400MHz splitter from Radio Shack, it might be stripping off the signal.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hello Fello Seattlelites! Newbie here but an relative oldie now over on HTF.


Well I just thought I'd join in on this nice little discussion especially since I work for Comcast and like to think I'm one of the few around here. At anyrate I'm waiting on confirmation as to whether INHD will actually launch this month as soon as I hear I'll let you all know.


There are so many cool things on there way in the very near future even including the 6000 & 6200 series DCT's. I'm really happy that once Comcast took over they started fullfilling everything AT&T promised years ago and doing it as quickly as they are.


We have and still are spending ton's of money going through the entire state and upgrading all areas to be able to recieve the same services while at the same time getting HDTV content on air as well as aggressively move towards launching VOD by years end.


I'll try to keep you as informed as I can as I can get the info which unfortunately can be harder for me working here that it seems it can be for some of you as customers.


----------



## miatasm

Radio Shack no longer sells 400mhz splitters. They are all at least 900Mhz or better...... but they do lack quality. If you open one of them up you will see thin copper wires suspended in the air around the coils. I don't know how much better those 2ghz splitters are, but the ones the Cable Cos use have printed circuit boards inside and are probably the best ones you can get.


Markhs,


If you lose your HD channels by just putting a splitter before your 5100 then you have some cable problems. If you continue to have problems have a tech come out to check signal & cabling.


----------



## brente

Jeremyfr - welcome aboard!


----------



## Al Shing

It's pretty brave of someone to come on this forum and actually admit to working for Comcast. Even Miatasm has disavowed it, even though he seems to know more about Comcast than anyone else on the forum.


The most immediate question is why doesn't Seattle Comcast have the INHD preview on right now, like most other Comcast systems around the country? Is it realistic to expect INHD and INHD2 on 9/15 like most other Comcast systems around the country will have? If not, what is delaying it? It's not like there hasn't been several months notice that this is coming.


----------



## Budget_HT

My Comcast question is, what HD channels are available in East Bremerton? I convinced my friend over there to order Comcast HD and all he gets is one HD channel, and that did not work very well. He is on vacation right now, so I don't know which channel he gets, except that it is NOT KOMO-DT.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I agree completely especially since Comcast is 1/3 owner of InDemand which is sole owner of INHD. I spoke to some of the powers that be and was told we would be clearing out a couple of PPV channels to free up the bandwidth for the channel any time now. I have yet to see this.


They try to keep things so hush hush here so we dont tell the customer something and then it doesn't happen which I really hate most of the time considering that we end up finding out by a group email 2 to 3 days before launch it seems.


I'm very close with some of the higher up people and I get that "twinkle in there eye look" as I call it which means yes but I cant tell you yet kind of thing. I know alot of people are quite upset with the lack of HDTV knowledge they find with many of the people they have spoken with and I apologize.


I myself produced a 50 slide powerpoint for training on HDTV that has now made it to a national level in the company it was that good







The thing you ahve to realize is that many people here are average people that have worked with 2 techknowlodgys for years and years and then Comcast takes over and shoves us into HDTV something that many people here are not comfortable with yet.


Seattle is the #3 market in the Country and we are getting alot of money thrown are way right now compared to many other markets aquired from AT&T.


I understand that just like any other company Comcast has it's shortcomings but I've been here almost 2 years now and can say I'm much more proud and willing to say I work for Comcast than AT&T Broadband










As I said I will try to keep people up to date with the info I'm able to dredge up around this place.


Feel free to email me questions at [email protected] just no hatemail guy's I only work for the company







hehe


----------



## Jeremyfr

whats your friends zip code over there??


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *whats your friends zip code over there??*



98311 in East Bremerton.


----------



## Al Shing

Well we do appreciate what Comcast has been doing for the Puget Sound area. A couple of months ago, we thought the locals were still a long ways off, and now we have KOMO and MNF in HD. Most of us have given up on CBS, but Fox, WB, and NBC are probably not completely out of the question for this year. Discovery HD and HDNET are remote possibilities, but probably more possible than CBS.


The Mariners in HD was a godsend. Hopefully, there will be more next year.


----------



## Jeremyfr

it appears that only ESPN, HBO & Showtime in Bremerton right now, not sure why the Headend may not be setup for it yet in that area or it may be that they are not at a full 750Mhz plant yet, I'll ask around and see whats up.


----------



## Jeremyfr

One other thing I wanted to note in this thread is I've noticed alot of discussion on volume differences particularily related to analog being so much louder than digital channels.


The reason for this huge annoying volume difference especially while using a digital audio output is due to the analog channels being sent via PCM audio and of course the digital channels using Dolby Digital. PCM has ahigher dynamic range than Dolby Digital does which means that even though you leave the level the same on your reciever PCM will always play louder.


I would imagine that the reason that this is not as noticeable when using the analog audio output of the box is that the box itself makes corrections to the analog audio to bring it within the same dynamic range as the digital channels, unfortunately when using the digital output this isn't possible.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *it appears that only ESPN, HBO & Showtime in Bremerton right now, not sure why the Headend may not be setup for it yet in that area or it may be that they are not at a full 750Mhz plant yet, I'll ask around and see whats up.*



Thanks for the info. Now that you mention it, I think he was getting ESPN-HD, which, unfortunately, has little true HD programming right now.


I would appreciate any news on when the Bremerton area will get more channels.


----------



## biz_qwik

This is driving me crazy....anyone else?


Same as Thursday night football on 104 for me last night again. The audio sync is WAY off (which I don't mind during football) but I'm getting the same ticking sound coming from ONLY my center channel during this broadcast. It's very annoying and I've never had it during any other programming with Comcast before. I'd love to crank it up and get the 5.1 feel a bit more but the ticking stabs my brain after a while.


Anyone else?


----------



## ericjut

Jeremyfr,


First, I want to thank you for hanging around here and answering some of our questions and concerns. That's really appreciated.










In one of your earlier posts, you were talking a little bit about the 6000 series... do you have any rough timeframe on when Comcast would provide it? Are they testing it right now? Are they looking for people to Beta test it? Please count me in if you need anybody.


The one thing I can tell you is that everybody I know that owns an HD capable display system (10+) are all waiting for PVR capability on HD Cable before jumping in or switching from Sat. I've even tried to convince some by doing an HD movie night now and then, but they are so attached to their Tivo/ReplayTV features that they won't even give HD-cable a chance, even though they could have both. And unfortunately, I have to agree with them. I'm really looking forward for an integrated PVR solution from Comcast, especially one that does HD.


Please keep us informed on the matter!


Thanks


-eric


----------



## danstone

Jeremy,


While you're checking on these things, can you find out when the Graham node (zip 98387), that was just upgraded on 9/4 for HDTV, will have KOMO HD added? Channel 104 seems to be totally unavailable currently, as neither directly entering the channel number nor using channel up/down makes it show up. KOMO HD is also not listed in the onscreen guide in Graham, although I know someone a few blocks north in Parkland has it and was able to watch the game last night. Any info is appreciated.


Thanks,


Dan


----------



## seatlsteve

Dan...I am in Spanaway off of 176th and I do receive KOMO....Steve


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *This is driving me crazy....anyone else?
> 
> 
> Same as Thursday night football on 104 for me last night again. The audio sync is WAY off (which I don't mind during football) but I'm getting the same ticking sound coming from ONLY my center channel during this broadcast. It's very annoying and I've never had it during any other programming with Comcast before. I'd love to crank it up and get the 5.1 feel a bit more but the ticking stabs my brain after a while.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?*



Not that this is any excuse on the part of the cable company/broadcasters, but why not simply turn off your center channel and use phantom center temporarily so that you can 'crank it up' and enjoy the game while we wait for Comcast and KOMO to continue to work together to get this corrected (as pointed out in a previous post of an email from one of the KOMO staff)?


----------



## danstone

Steve,


Thanks for the info, but I've been told that parts of Spanaway are actually part of the Parkland node while other parts of Spanaway are part of the Graham node. I've verified with Comcast (unless I was advised incorrectly by their tech support) that this particular address is part of the Graham node (GM03), so that is why I believe there is a difference. PBS HD, ESPN HD, Showtime HD and HBO HD all come in just fine, but still no KOMO HD. Perhaps Jeremy can shed some light on this.


Dan


----------



## biz_qwik

Thanks for the advice danstone.


I have read the issues regarding the syncing and understand. I just wanted to see if anybody else is having the same issue as me with the popping during MNF to see if it's just my connection or not since nobody's mentioned it.


----------



## Andy Anderson

biz-


Yup. I've got the appalling lip-(out of)-sync issue, and the snap/crackle/pop thing coming fom the center channel during broadcast of MNF.


Andy


----------



## Jeremyfr

Biz: The issues with the audio sync have been confirmed by KOMO as an issue between them and ABC, according to them they only have sync issues when the switch to the 2nd ABC satellite feed which is the network HD feed and they are currently working with ABC to resolve the issue though no time frame given. I watched part of the game last night and it seemed fine to me though I only caught about 30-45 minutes of it.


Danstone: The one thing I do know about Graham is that they haven't launched full advanced video yet in that area just HSI. The explanation for this and I'll try to keep it short is that right now Statewide we are switching all DCT's from a national controller system known as H.I.T.S to a local control system known as DAC. What this means is that originally the box's were controlled from a nationally based computer and now will be controlled from a local computer. The reason we are doing this conversion is so we can launch VOD and other services which cannot run through a national control system.


Unfortunately We've run into many problems with these "DAC controllers" which are responsible for all "hits" or signals as we can call them that are sent to the box. These computers are responsible for everything from your onscreen guide to takeing PPV order to loading firmware to the DCT.


They found that they were going to end up shooting themselves in the foot if they were doing all these new launchs which were coming on a almost weekly basis as well as doing HITS to DAC conversions in other areas it was litterally taking the DAC system to a standstill.


All of Pierce county has already been converted to DAC and so they're trying to resolve the issues with the servers as well as give themselves a little more time between launchs so they can resolve issues as they arise.


It seems once they get one thing fixed another breaks. I can definately check tonight what the proposed launch date and channel realignment is for Graham, Your ready for it we just have to "flip the switch" so to speak.


It really comes down to us trying to get as much stuff out as we can as we are so far behind "classic" Comcast markets technologicly that it produces growing pains in the system. It will get better as the days go by and we have some very very good people behind the scenes many whom are good friends of mine that work more hours in a week than I ever care to, to try to make everything as seemless as possible for everyone. So far they've done an excellent job and they have all my respect.


Jeremy


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> snap/crackle/pop



Rice Krispies!


----------



## drbenson

Just to let you know, there's another of us in Kitsap County (Poulsbo area) anxiously awaiting HDTV. I'm right now in the process of moving from a house where I had great OTA signals from Seattle- all the locals strong through my HiPix. My new place is on the Hood Canal side of the peninsula, so NO OTA, and no prospect of ever having it.


I went with Comcast largely because of high speed internet availability. When I signed up for HD, I was told that HBO, ESPN, PBS, and KOMO were already available and included, and the other locals were expected before the fall season started. From the discussions here, it appears that was (charitably) marketing hype. I'll know more later this month when I actually get my equipment moved into the new house.


Jeremyfr, thank you so much for participating in this forum and being forthcoming with what you know and can find out. Feel free to share this comment with the 'higher-ups': You are in a race for people who care about and can afford HDTV with the satellite providers, and you're currently losing rather badly. I can buy DISH equipment right now that allows me to *record* all of the locals, HDNet, etc. in HD. The Comcast tech (98370) tells me I got the fifth Moto 5100 they've installed, and the 6k series is nothing but a rumor. You can't seem to get the deal done with most of the locals, but both of the satellite companies have had them for quite awhile.


Anyone who has made the investment in HDTV wants to have everything available in HDTV available to them. We want to time shift programs so we can watch on our schedule, not regress to the bad old days of arranging our lives around sitting down at x time so we don't miss something interesting to us.


I'm really glad to hear that Comcast is investing in this market, and I hope it all happens real soon now- in reality, not in the vaporware sense of that phrase. My wife, spoiled by OTA and the HiPix, has made me promise that if we don't have at least all the locals and the ability to timeshift in one year, we're going satellite.


----------



## biz_qwik

Andy / Jeremy....thanks for sharing your experience with it. I'm patient just wanted to see since I never heard anyone else mention it.


P.s. - YO NIZ......."Got Milk?" I coulda ate a big ole' bowl last night........biz


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *...snip
> 
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that Comcast is investing in this market, and I hope it all happens real soon now- in reality, not in the vaporware sense of that phrase. My wife, spoiled by OTA and the HiPix, has made me promise that if we don't have at least all the locals and the ability to timeshift in one year, we're going satellite.*



Problem here is, Satellite companies don't have HD locals either, and likely won't for a couple of years.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *, and the 6k series is nothing but a rumor. .*



The 6200's are not rumors........


----------



## drbenson

You mean the satellite companies are lying to me too? Perhaps I should have been more precise and said that HD network feeds for all the major networks are available through DISH (according to their rep).


The 6200s are real, all right- as far as I have read, Comcast made a deal with Moto early this year. But they're still just a rumor to the installation techs here in Kitsap County!


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *You mean the satellite companies are lying to me too? Perhaps I should have been more precise and said that HD network feeds for all the major networks are available through DISH (according to their rep).
> *


*A* network feed is available through Dish. CBS-HD from New York. That's it.


Now if you're talking about Canadian satellite providers Bell Express View, they carry U.S. networks in HD, and just happen to carry the Seattle locals for the West Coast network feeds.


----------



## Jeremyfr

As far as the info I've recieved so far 6000/6200's by first quarter next year.


From what I've heard they want to wait for the launch of VOD as well as Microsoft TV which will be the new guide system and backend for VOD. As for MSTV it looks quite nice much better than the current onscreen guide supplied by TV Guide.


So they should be coming shortly I'll see if I can get more definate info.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *The 6200s are real, all right- as far as I have read, Comcast made a deal with Moto early this year. But they're still just a rumor to the installation techs here in Kitsap County!*



Now that I cannot argue........I used a 6208 @ the Cable Tec Expo this year in Philly.....it had an 80GB HDD, but was a prototype, so not much could be said about what parts of the box would make it to production. But the words I have heard that it will have most of the same functions of a typical Replay or Tivo......but I can't say for sure until I see a production one....which we all hope will be soon.......


----------



## Roto

All I wanna know about the 6200s is if they will activate the firewire port so you can add your own external hard drive. If they do that then I might even consider selling my ReplayTV, but it'd be tough to give up commercial advance.


----------



## miatasm

Jeremy,


shouldn't your signature read:


For Those of you who know your job is to teach.

For those of you who dont know your *JOB* is to learn.


----------



## miatasm

I wouldn't be worried about them activating it....I would be more worried about it at least being installed in the box....The 6208 I saw did not have a IEEE1394 port installed, just a blank plate where one could go.......


----------



## Roto

OK, well that too. Now that you mention it I think my 5100 has a blank plate for a firewire port that isn't installed, but I'm not sure what they were going to use that for anyway. I'm pretty certain I read the 6200 would use it for external hard drives, which would be the killer feature for me. Especially if you could plug it into a pc and archive a show to a dvd.


They probably wouldn't make it that simple, but someone would figure out how to get get the files off the hard drive


----------



## danstone

Jeremy,


Thanks for the info. It's greatly appreciated.


Dan


----------



## Andy Anderson

SInce we've mentioned the 6208's...everything I've read about them has mentioned the HD _and_ PVR capability, they tout that quite a bit. Now, I've never actually seen them touting the machine's "HD-PVR" capability--that is, the ability to record HD content.


Anyone have a clue as to the extent of the 6208's recording capabilities?


----------



## simmike




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *OK, well that too. Now that you mention it I think my 5100 has a blank plate for a firewire port that isn't installed, but I'm not sure what they were going to use that for anyway. I'm pretty certain I read the 6200 would use it for external hard drives, which would be the killer feature for me. Especially if you could plug it into a pc and archive a show to a dvd.*



"Archiving a show to a dvd" would be much more complex than simply pointing your files to a program and pushing a button. I would guess that most editing and DVD programs won't use or recognize HDTV video files. So you would have to convert the HD file to a format that could then be converted to DVD. This would take lots of time and be prone to all kinds of recompression problems.


Trust me, it would not be a simple point and click operation.


HD material is about 8.5GB per hour, so even if you just moved the files to DVD disks, it would take four disks for one 2 hour HDTV movie. And these would be pure "data" disks, which means your DVD player would not play them. And even your DVD-ROM would play the file with stops and stutters because the data rate would be too high. So you would end up just copying the material back to your hard drive when you wanted to watch the HD movie. Not very practical in my opinion.


Probably the best solution would be some kind of specialized HD DVD recoderer, whether tape or DVD-R disks.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *SInce we've mentioned the 6208's...everything I've read about them has mentioned the HD and PVR capability, they tout that quite a bit. Now, I've never actually seen them touting the machine's "HD-PVR" capability--that is, the ability to record HD content.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue as to the extent of the 6208's recording capabilities?*



Ya know, I never even thought of the possibility that it wouldn't PVR HD Programming, I just assumed it would. I will see what I can find out.


AFA firewire goes, they at least have a blank plate there which means it was a at least a thought. If I'm not mistaken though if you read the data sheets on the 5100 is says that the USB ports are for connecting external devices like keyboards, cameras, disk storage, ect. (yes it specifically mentions Disk drives). This means, I would hope, that the USB ports were USB 2.0, which can support much higher data rates. But none of the documentation states what version of USB they are. Time will only tell.....


----------



## Jeremyfr

Mine are specifically marked USB 1.1 on the front usb ports.

http://home.comcast.net/~jeremyfr/usb.htm


----------



## brente

jeremy, do you know if the 6208 box has an "auto" resolution output where it will display the incoming hd signal rather than scaling to a fixed res? (so, a 720p signal will output 720p and a 1080i will output as 1080i without having to reconfigure the box) this is sure a pain with the 5100


----------



## Jeremyfr

brente: not sure best thing on that is to contact Motorola we haven't gotten too many details from them yet regarding the box. Unfortunately there site doesnt shed too much light on this either.


Jeremy


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *From what I've heard they want to wait for the launch of VOD as well as Microsoft TV which will be the new guide system and backend for VOD. As for MSTV it looks quite nice much better than the current onscreen guide supplied by TV Guide.*



I can vouch for that. I have a friend on the MSTV team and have seen the EPG aolution, it is very nice. As in: you'd actually use it nice as opposed to the "how do I turn this thing OFF" variety we get with the 5100.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> As in: you'd actually use it nice as opposed to the "how do I turn this thing OFF" variety we get with the 5100.



Hehe I have to laugh at that especially since its so true







If anyone is interested in checking out MSTV you can go to

http://www.microsoft.com/tv 


The only real thing you can see what its like is in the video section they seem kind of shy to put up any screenshots though they show it quite extensively in the video's, Quite nice! I think anyways one of the best looking guides I've seen much more user friendly and gives alot more info. I've even seen where it will show you the front cover of the movie and the details from the back for PPV/VOD movies quite cool!


Jeremy


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by simmike_
> *"Archiving a show to a dvd" would be much more complex than simply pointing your files to a program and pushing a button. I would guess that most editing and DVD programs won't use or recognize HDTV video files.
> 
> ...snip*



I wasn't specifically thinking just HDTV here, especially considering it will be a while before we have more than just a handful of HD stations. I have a ReplayTV and every now and then I use a program called DVArchive which copies the mpg files from the Replay to a pc. (go check the Replay forum here at AVS) Those files happen to be pretty simple to burn to DVD. So my thinking was if they have the firewire port on the 6200 something similar could be possible. Don't burst my bubble!































Until the boxes come out who knows what we can do with the files. There are people that convert HD to WM9 and burn them to DVDs.


----------



## danstone

Regarding the connector issue:


Pure speculation on my part, but perhaps this is related to the National Cable Plug & Play regulations that are set to be adopted by the FCC later today? The FCC was kind enough to send me the following email yesterday:


"Thanks for contacting the FCC. I appreciate the opportunity to respond.


The FCC is scheduled to adopt plug and play regulations at the

Commission meeting on September 10, 2003 and the rules will answer many

of your questions. Please check the FCC's website ( www.fcc.gov ) after

2pm on 9/10/03 for additional information.


I hope that this information is helpful."


Perhaps, we may finally have some digital interoperability standards for cable/satellite delivery, PVR's, TV's, etc. I could understand a company such as Comcast waiting until after today to decide what to ask Motorola or Microsoft to include on the boxes they order from them. It would be nice to have the initial products come out and meet the standard that is adopted. In any case, it will certainly be interesting to see what happens, and I'm sure we'll be seeing many other threads on this same issue today.


----------



## Al Shing

So, we've come full circle on the program guide. Years ago, John Malone of TCI rejected Microsoft because he feared it would monopolize the set top like it does the desktop. So he selected that goofy Prevue IPG that became TV Guide. John Malone and TCI are now long gone, and Microsoft is back, selected by the mega-cable company Comcast.


As long as the MSTV guide is immunized against viruses, it looks like it should be a definite improvement over the current guide.


----------



## drbenson

Jeremyfr, who do we bug about CBS and secondarily NBC not being on Comcast in HD? Is this a Comcast issue, a local affiliate issue, a network issue, a copy protection issue, or a money issue (or a combination of the above)? I would be willing to write letters or email if it might do some good, or put a bug in some local officials' ears if pressure from that quarter would help get the deals done.


----------



## danstone

Seems the FCC did indeed adopt the plug and play proposal without any changes. More info can be found at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=298086 


IMHO, this looks to be VERY good news, although I know there will always be people who will still be unhappy and very vocal in voicing their concerns to the contrary. I doubt there ever could have been a perfect solution, but this is about as close as I could have ever hoped we'd get.


----------



## danstone

Looks like I was wrong in my optimism. A Comcast rep just let me know that the two INHD channels won't launch until October 1st here in the Seattle market. They will be on channels 664 and 665 and will be available to anyone with digital basic and above.


----------



## Tivolicious

I just got my box. Now I have a couple of questions.


1) How do I get the DVI to work?

2) Where do I select the output mode? (i.e. 720p, etc.)


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## danstone

1) DVI is not active.


2) Turn the box off and hit menu to bring up the configuration screen.


For more info, see miatasm's excellent 5100 info site:

http://cjhengineering.com/5100faq.htm


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Looks like I was wrong in my optimism. A Comcast rep just let me know that the two INHD channels won't launch until October 1st here in the Seattle market. They will be on channels 664 and 665 and will be available to anyone with digital basic and above.*



I wonder if they are waiting to free up that FSNHD channel before putting on INHD? It's just too coincidental that the day after baseball season ends, they will put up those new channels.


The good news is if you check the INHD schedule for the rest of September, there isn't anything worth watching, except for the MLB games.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *1) DVI is not active.
> 
> 
> 2) Turn the box off and hit menu to bring up the configuration screen.
> 
> 
> For more info, see miatasm's excellent 5100 info site:
> 
> http://cjhengineering.com/5100faq.htm *



Thanks










Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *So, we've come full circle on the program guide. Years ago, John Malone of TCI rejected Microsoft because he feared it would monopolize the set top like it does the desktop. So he selected that goofy Prevue IPG that became TV Guide. John Malone and TCI are now long gone, and Microsoft is back, selected by the mega-cable company Comcast.
> 
> 
> As long as the MSTV guide is immunized against viruses, it looks like it should be a definite improvement over the current guide.*



Kinda off topic, but some may find this interesting:


Microsoft has had its up and downs with the cable industry. Many false starts and several cool projects that never made it out the door. MSTV seems to have finally exorcised its demons and groked what the cable guys want as opposed to telling them what they want. MSTV has two angles they're pushing with the cable operators: a super lightwight client, like the guide solution they are curently deploying with Comcast and others. The other thing is a big honkin client with everthing and the kitchen sink that will run (I'm told) on an embedded system like CE or XP-Embedded.


There are two major TV efforts at MSFT: MSTV, which is aimed at partering with the cable industry and cable hardware guys (Motorola et al) to provide end to end TV solutions. The other is the WindowsXP Media Center team which does what is basically a turn key HTPC solution parterned with IHVs/OEMs like Samsung, Dell, HP and others.


Both projects have cool stuff comming down the pipe. The nice thing is the folks working on this stuff at MSFT are HTPC, TV, HT freaks too and they "get it." And more importantly they have the cash to hang in there for the long haul and get it right.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok confirmation I didn't work today and have been out all day just got home Oct 1 is correct for INHD and they will be 664 & 665.


Also we will be launching BYU TV which is Bringham Young University and if I remember correctly the "Mormon Channel" on channel 232


and then also EWTN or Eternal Word TV Network another christian interest channel on 233


Lastly HGTV will migrate to analog channel 68


as for bandwidth issues with the Mariners that has nothing to do with INHD however it is my understanding that they are removing severall PPV channels to put in INHD.


----------



## ianken

I'm bummed to see them moving a digital feed to suck up a whole 6mhz in an analog slot. The addition of the religious stuff is alos a bummer. I can think of better uses for the bandwidth. Like DiscoveryHD or any of the HDNet offerings.


But that's just me.


I'd prefer that analog was just turned off (except for the locals maybe, I'm feeling charitable) and have all the SD content up there as higher bitrate digital. I think seeing the locals as 5mbps D1 MPEG2 would be a big improvement over their analog counterparts.


SciFi remodulated and put on there without recompression (SciFi West is distributed as MPEG2 via satellite) would be nice. Same for Cartoon Network.


I'd like to see the premium stuff (HBO, et al) up there without re-compression. All of the premium stuff is uplinked in Digicipher2 (aka "DC2") format and the orginal digital feeds I get on my "old fashioned" big dish are clearly superior to their digital counterparts on cable. Even though Comcast uses Motorola DC2 technology they obviously recompress. I'd like to see that stop.


For their feeds that originate as analog via satellite I'd like to see good bitrates there too.


And of course I'd like to see the local HD stuff (and even the pseudo HD stuff like Fox) up there. Not entirely Comcasts fault her but you'd think stations would be eager to get carriage of their content, particularly in Seattle where the terrain precludes OTA for many people.


I guess I'm just crazy. I want the convience of a cable box with the image quality I get with my BUD. There is NO TECHNICAL reason this cannot be done. None. I have cable for their (eventual) HD offerings and due to the support for cable from ReplayTV. It still angers me that I pay a premium for cable compared to my BUD subscription for less programming at a lower quality level (HD excepted of course). Simply put: SD cable (digital or analog ) does not fare well when splatterd on a 92" 16:9 screen.


I guess that turned into a rant of sorts. Sorry.


I am glad to see a Comcast guy up here. That IS appreciated.


----------



## NizZ8

man... Komo4 HD is just garbage tonight.. i can't believe how bad the audio synch is!.. i hope they fix this soon


----------



## Jeremyfr

According to the info I recieved they moved HGTV to analog because so many people were requesting it but did not want to subscribe to Digital to get it.


I to agree with the religous channels I do not find myself being very religous (guess thats what happens growing up with a dad who was a minister) I dont watch them I think there are too many of them as it is. But we lose a lot of business to Dish right now over the carriage of BYU amongst the mormon community.


I can definately agree with alot of your points iankin and I have never really had the time to venture into the headend and pick there minds about re-compression etc. I've been in there a few times poked around etc and it is truely astounding all the equipment that it takes to provide cable service.


Kind of funny I've only been in the headend twice and I work at the same building everyday







but obviously its a cramped facility with lots of equipment they'd rather not have too many people poking around.


I do know they've been working with Motorola and upgrading alot of equipment from C-band recievers to the DAC Controllers. We have 18 satellite dish's not including our transmitter 2 microwave systems and 2 100' towers in our back yard its quite mind boggling, I'll probably end up with brain cancer by the time I'm 30 working there







hehe


Well I got off on a dumb tangent there I'll keep the updates coming as I get em.


Jeremy


----------



## Al Shing

Jeremy,


Can you comment on the following from earlier in this thread? If you go back up the thread, you will see an identical message from a receptionist at Channel 13 KCPQ Fox, as apparently both KCPQ and KTWB are owned by the same company, Tribune. The crux of the matter is, they are saying that the signal is available for the taking by Comcast, so there shouldn't be the same issues that there are with KING and KIRO for putting them on the system.


"-----Original Message-----

From: Goodman, Michael Z. [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, May 12, 2003 11:18 AM

To: Receptionist, Tnw; Hachey, Joe

Cc: Woon, Teresa

Subject: RE: WB22 HDTV


Joe,


Comcast, formerly AT &T can start carrying our HDTV anytime they wish. We have had discussions w/them about fiber connectivity, they may elect to run a fiber connection to our studio or simply just pull our HDTV signals off air, you know the old saying, if you build it they will come, well we built it, now the ball is in the cable and satellites companies ballparks to get the signal and put it on their systems, the truth is they do not have the required bandwidth to make good HDTV without re-compressing the signal and further degrading it, so really when they figure out a way to either drop some channels to make room for broadcast HDTV or they invent a new HDTV compression/coding scheme that allows the cable and satellite companies to rebroadcast our HD without making a mess out of it will be the day you start to see us on local cable in HD.


Appreciate your interest.


Michael Z. Goodman

Director of Engineering Tribune Television Northwest

1813 Westlake Ave. North

Seattle, WA 98109"


----------



## Malcolm_B

Maybe the INHD channels will get me to use my cable box for HD more than my OTA. But we'll see Oct. 1.


----------



## William_Lin

Anybody getting 104 and 108 from Comcast on Mercer Island? 100 and 173 comes in fine but no 104 and 108 yet. Re-pinging the box did nothing. Comcast rep says 104 and 108 will be available "shortly".


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *"-----Original Message-----
> 
> From: Goodman, Michael Z. [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Monday, May 12, 2003 11:18 AM
> 
> To: Receptionist, Tnw; Hachey, Joe
> 
> Cc: Woon, Teresa
> 
> Subject: RE: WB22 HDTV
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> Comcast, formerly AT &T can start carrying our HDTV anytime they wish. We have had discussions w/them about fiber connectivity, they may elect to run a fiber connection to our studio or simply just pull our HDTV signals off air, you know the old saying, if you build it they will come, well we built it, now the ball is in the cable and satellites companies ballparks to get the signal and put it on their systems, the truth is they do not have the required bandwidth to make good HDTV without re-compressing the signal and further degrading it, so really when they figure out a way to either drop some channels to make room for broadcast HDTV or they invent a new HDTV compression/coding scheme that allows the cable and satellite companies to rebroadcast our HD without making a mess out of it will be the day you start to see us on local cable in HD.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your interest.
> 
> 
> Michael Z. Goodman
> 
> Director of Engineering Tribune Television Northwest
> 
> 1813 Westlake Ave. North
> 
> Seattle, WA 98109"*



I think we've discussed this before. The statement from this guy is blatantly false on several counts:


1. Comcast obviously has the bandwidth - this hasn't stopped them from adding KOMO-HD, KCTS-HD, ESPN-HD, etc.


2. FOX digital isn't HD in the first place. It's 480p, not high-definition. Don't make us laugh by talking about "good quality HDTV".


3. Comcast, so far anyway, is not re-compressing anyone's HD signals. They are simply re-modulating the original bitstream onto their QAM-256 transport. No new magical compression scheme is required.


Whatever the real reasons for Comcast not carrying FOX digital, it's NOT any of the lame excuses this guy is spewing.


----------



## Roto

Isn't that just a form letter that FOX affilliates are sending out? I swear I've seen that letter on these forums from various locations, one even from a receptionist...off to do a search "the ball is in their court"


Edit, well I guess it was all in this thread. There are letters nearly identical to that all from channels 13 and 22.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *1. Comcast obviously has the bandwidth - this hasn't stopped them from adding KOMO-HD, KCTS-HD, ESPN-HD, etc.
> *



If they are having to remove PPV channels in order to add INHD and INHD2, it seems like there is a bandwidth issue of some kind.


----------



## jimre

Comcast's bandwdith is finite, certainly. Existing channels may have to be dropped or shuffled to add ANY new channel (HD or otherwise) to their lineup. But there's no question Comcast could easily add KCPQ and KTWB digital _if there was demand._ Perhaps the real problem is few Comcast subscribers care about those channels. Apparently we all prefer to see more shopping and religious channels


----------



## Al Shing

Yeah, I guess nobody wants to see the Seahawks or other NFC games in Fox Widescreen this year. Certainly nobody wants to see Smallville or Gilmore Girls in HD.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Apparently we all prefer to see more shopping and religious channels *



Well will now bow our heads in a moment of silent reflection for the special value of the day being sold out....


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Comcast's bandwdith is finite, certainly. Existing channels may have to be dropped or shuffled to add ANY new channel (HD or otherwise) to their lineup. But there's no question Comcast could easily add KCPQ and KTWB digital if there was demand. Perhaps the real problem is few Comcast subscribers care about those channels. Apparently we all prefer to see more shopping and religious channels *



Their badwidth is finite, but I think they need to do a serious audit of what they carry. IMHO there is a lot of junk up there.


When people SEE HD they get it. People are happy with plain old low bitrate cable or poor analog video becuase they don't know better. They don't know that better than DVD quality is possible for some stuff and close to DVD quality is possible for most of it. They accept a crappy picture because that's what they expect.


I belive one day folks will get it. It'll just take time. Untill then the early adopter kool-aid drinkers like us need to keep pusing them to up the quality bar.


----------



## Llamas

What is the proper person or department to complain to or request from about what channels are carried? When I call a CSR to check HDTV locals availability, and decline to sign up for Comcast's service because those locals are not available, does this data get entered for review, or does it just disappear into the void? Between all the crap channels (that I suspect might be paying to be carried) and lack of HD content, I'd like to be able to express my opinion to someone who cares about the data, even if my data point is just compiled into a pile with a million other opinions.


--Mike


----------



## tuquet

Sorry for me not having read the whole thread and may be asking the obvious. A friend of mine is having standard cable from Comcast, he has a dandy set but never heard of HDTV programming. I wonder if she can rent the HDTV converter for those non-PPV HDTV channels? What is the cost? Any programming cost? Will Comcast eventually provide all local channels in HDTV? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Llamas: Unfortunately without an account there is no way for the rep to note your discontent, but I can tell you most reps like I do pass info along as to high request amounts for things.


Unfortunately this is how the Catholics & Mormons and Little Grandma's who like QVC also get there channels on the air.


As a cable company you have to even things out to please everyone you cant just cater to one group of people we have to cater to everyone and offer a variety of programming choice due to that.


I'm not trying to be a badguy here but look at it this way to, believe it or not even the shopping channels have HDTV feeds OTA so be careful what you ask for







As for the rest of the locals I have gotten it on good authority that most except for CBS due to there own little temper tantrums in negotiations will be online within the next 2 months ie. KING, KONG, KCPQ, KTWB, & KSTW.


So in short I know you've all been waiting awhile for these but the wait is coming to a close.


Tuquet: Your friend could get HD with standard cable. They'd be looking at $5.10 for the box per month addtl on there bill and a 1 time $15.99 fee to have the box brought out.


This will only get them KOMO, KCTS, and ESPN. To get the INHD1&2 coming out 10/1 they would need to upgrade to the digital classic teir which would be an addtl 5.99 a month and include the box fee so in reality only end up being .89 more than just renting the box and this will also add roughly 15 digital channels, PPV access, and the Music Choice service. Clearly the better deal.


Jeremy


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *I'm also disappointed with the apparent lack of progress with KIRO. CBS seems to have the highest percentage of HD during prime time, so KIRO is a big gap in our coverage. An absent KIRO will be particularly painful when the Super Bowl is broadcast on CBS in January.
> *



Are you sure about this jhachey? I thought that the Superbowl was going to be on ABC since Monday Night Football is. With talk of InHD1 & 2 coming Oct. 1, VOD soon, 6200 and 6208 soon, and most of the other locals (except KIRO) by end of year I was just about to pull the trigger on going with Comcast rather than OTA but no Superbowl in HD would be a serious bummer as I've already told friends and co-workers to get ready to watch it on my 9' wide screen.


I've never paid any attention to what channel the Superbowl has been on in the past. The closest thing an Internet search provided was this site that says ABC has broadcast the Superbowl for the last 6 years. I could also not find anything about it on either the ABC or CBS site.


Could you let us know where your getting your info for the Superbowl being on CBS this year? A link would be appreciated. Any chance that ESPN will have it too in HD since Comcast has that or maybe even InHD?


This really bites. Thanks a lot KIRO

















Brent


----------



## miatasm

I believe that the Superbowl will be on FOX this year....I'm pretty sure that it rotates from FOX & ABC each year. But I could be wrong....I know that FOX was hoping to get their true HD feed up before then. I could be wrong though....


----------



## tuquet

Thanks Jeremyfr. As for Super Bowl, I think they will resolve all issues by then, not to worry about who is going to show it.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tuquet_
> *Thanks Jeremyfr. As for Super Bowl, I think they will resolve all issues by then, not to worry about who is going to show it.*



I hope you are right. A lot of people were feeling the same way a year ago this time, and progress has been VERY slow.


----------



## Jeremyfr

As for KIRO I think and before I say this yes I know there are many areas/cable companies including ours that carry CBS HD, but honestly I think alot of this had to do with CBS's big agreement recently with Direct TV for carriage of there feed.


I think CBS is really trying to play hardball now that they as well as others realize the profitability of HDTV. I think the markets/companys that already have them had easier times getting them as it was still early in the game people were unsure and it was in a very early state of infancy.


But these are all just my thoughts as I'm obviously not high enough up the food chain to be sitting at the negotiation table between Cox (not cable)/CBS/Comcast for carriage of the HD feed from KIRO in our market.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BJM:_
> 
> Could you let us know where your getting your info for the Superbowl being on CBS this year? A link would be appreciated. Any chance that ESPN will have it too in HD since Comcast has that or maybe even InHD?



Check out:

http://ww2.nfl.com/tvradio/cbs.html 



> Quote:
> Highlighted by Super Bowl XXXVIII on Feb. 1, 2004 from Houston, the CBS Television Network announces its 2003 NFL broadcast schedule.
> 
> 
> The CBS Television Network will broadcast a total of 111 games during its 17 weeks of regular-season coverage of the NFL's American Football Conference. The regular season schedule is followed by a full postseason slate including an AFC Wild Card playoff game on Jan. 4, 2004, two divisional playoff games on Jan. 10 and 11, the AFC Championship game on Jan. 18 and Super Bowl XXXVIII on Feb. 1. CBS Sports' coverage of Super Bowl XXXVIII marks the 15th time the Network has broadcast the Super Bowl with the last being 2001 when the Baltimore Ravens defeated the New York Giants in Tampa, Fla.


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *As for the rest of the locals I have gotten it on good authority that most except for CBS due to there own little temper tantrums in negotiations will be online within the next 2 months ie. KING, KONG, KCPQ, KTWB, & KSTW.
> 
> 
> So in short I know you've all been waiting awhile for these but the wait is coming to a close.
> 
> 
> Tuquet: Your friend could get HD with standard cable. They'd be looking at $5.10 for the box per month addtl on there bill and a 1 time $15.99 fee to have the box brought out.
> 
> 
> This will only get them KOMO, KCTS, and ESPN. To get the INHD1&2 coming out 10/1 they would need to upgrade to the digital classic teir which would be an addtl 5.99 a month and include the box fee so in reality only end up being .89 more than just renting the box and this will also add roughly 15 digital channels, PPV access, and the Music Choice service. Clearly the better deal.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*




Jeremy, Awesome news about the locals! Your presence in this thread has been invaluable. I haven't posted in this thread much but have followed it since its beginning.


Comcast's web site lists digital classic as $11.99/month not $5.99/month. If that includes the $5.10 box fee then that's $6.89 more than just getting the box for the locals, not $.89. Which is it?


Also if you're just getting the box for $5.10 for the locals and not getting the digital package is it still the Moto5100? There's a post a ways back in this thread where somebody said if you do get the box only for the locals it's another box than the 5100. Enlighten us?


Thanks,

Brent


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *Check out:
> 
> http://ww2.nfl.com/tvradio/cbs.html *



Thanks man. That really does bite though for Comcast and their users.


Brent


----------



## Jeremyfr

BJM thanks for pointing that out I apologize it is 11.99 for digital classic on top of standard cable. And yes the box is included but you HAVE!! to ask for HDTV access we dont just give out 5100's on every install you have to say I have an HDTV and I want an HDTV box otherwise yes they will bring out a regular off the shelf Moto DCT2000.


I hope this clears things up and sorry I screwed up on the pricing I work Help Desk not Sales


----------



## BJM

Thanks Jeremy.


Brent


----------



## jamesmil

Does the Digital Classic tier also get you the M's games on Fox?


----------



## Jeremyfr

The M's games on 100 are available with Standard Cable and HDTV box no digital buythrough required.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *The M's games on 100 are available with Standard Cable and HDTV box no digital buythrough required.*



That's not what I was told when called to ask (CSR). I was told to get Mariners you had to subscribe to a digital package, and that you could NOT get Mariners with just Basic cable and the rented HDTV box.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Then he was mistaken you have to only have Standard which includes FSNW and inturn if you have a 5100 access to the M's games on 100 its a non encrypted channel so you just have to have the DCT to get it.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Theres a difference between Basic and Standard, Basic gives you locals with discovery and Public Interest/education channels nothing like espn, fsnw etc so no you couldn't get the Mariners with Basic but with Standard which is all the analog channels then yes you can get the M's in HD with it.


Jeremy


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Theres a difference between Basic and Standard, Basic gives you locals with discovery and Public Interest/education channels nothing like espn, fsnw etc so no you couldn't get the Mariners with Basic but with Standard which is all the analog channels then yes you can get the M's in HD with it.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## ianken

I just want to throw out a thanks to Jeremy for putting up with all our bellyaching and getting us the inside dope /wrt Comcast.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Thanks guys I'm glad I can be of such help, hopefully I can help change your minds about us and the people that work here


----------



## Vespa

Without wading through 28 pages (!) of posts, what is the current and near future list of HD channels available?


I am about to buy a HDTV tube (Sony or Tosh) and I need as much data as possible to "sell" this to the wife.


If the industry REALLY wanted to increase the sale of HD sets, equiopment and services then they need target the right audience: THE WIFE. With that in mind, their priority should be getting QVC, Lifetime, E! and the Style Network on HD (not even sure if many of them are broadcasting their signals in HD, but I think you get my point.) If I could show my wife the crisp clarity of that CZ diamond on QVC, or the EXACT color and texture of Jennifer Aniston's hair on E! she would be on board in a SECOND.


She could care less about seeing the sweat on the brow of Edgar Martinez.


Just a thought.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok heres the Current List Through Comcast


Chl 100 - Mariners HDTV - 1080i

Chl 104 - KOMO HD - 720p but the box will upconvert to 1080i - 24 hours

Chl 108 - KCTS HD - 1080i - 5pm - 12am

Chl 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast - 480p - 24hours

Chl 110 - KCTS Kids Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 112 - KCTS Learns Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 173 - ESPN HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 549 - HBO HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 574 - Showtime HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 664 - INHD 1 - 1080i - 24hours - coming 10/1

Chl 665 - INHD 2 - 1080i - 24hours - coming 10/1


Channels planned to be online in the next few months

Contracts are done with most just waiting on launch dates.


KING HD - NBC

KONG HD - Independent

KSTW HD - UPN

KCPQ HD - FOX

KTWB HD - Warner Bros Television


Ongoing negotiations

KIRO/CBS

Discovery HD

STARZ HD when they decide launch date

HDNET - unsure of this one but I do believe we are working on it unless its a dish only thing like INHD is a cable only thing


----------



## Vespa

Great...thanks. Is this is the best place to get reliable breaking info? The CSR's don't seem to informed.


----------



## Jeremyfr




----------



## Vespa

If you could PM me your direct line and email, that would be great

















(lol)


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> If you could PM me your direct line and email, that would be great



Hehe, unfortunately I dont have a direct line ext # but that wouldn't do you any good unfortunately as for email I really cant give out my work email but you are more than welcome to IM me at Djquantum22 through AOL Instant Messenger (when I'm on) or you could email me at [email protected] . I've set that up specifically for any questions any of you may want to send me.


Jeremy


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *I am about to buy a HDTV tube (Sony or Tosh) and I need as much data as possible to "sell" this to the wife.*



Unless you must buy a set right not, it might behoove you to wait just a few months to get a set that is Cable Labs certified. Even if you choose not to get a certified set, the availability of them should drive down the price of non-certified sets like the two you are currently looking at. Read the following thread for more info:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=298086 


Hope this may prove helpful.


----------



## Vespa

Thanks Dan....but what do.


Jeremy, I was kidding when I asked for your direct line....but happy to see that you set up an email to help those in need. Do you handle high speed internet questions/issues as well?


----------



## HDNW




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Then he was mistaken you have to only have Standard which includes FSNW and inturn if you have a 5100 access to the M's games on 100 its a non encrypted channel so you just have to have the DCT to get it.*



Jeremy,


If Channel 100 is "non-encrypted", does it mean that my integrated QAM tuner would pick it up? I have Digital cable but have chosen to wait for a better HD-STB from Comcast before signing up for the HD package. (I am able to pick up all local HD with built-in HD tuner via OTA antenna in my attic........)

I guess what I'm asking is whether Ch.100 is 'QAM in the clear' over cable?


Thanks.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Do you handle high speed internet questions/issues as well?



Thats actually what I work help desk for is HSI.


HDNW: As to the question about mariners being unencrypted last time I checked that station is QAM in the clear so you should be able to get it on an integrated tuner. Though I have not researched the integrated tuners enough to know if they have to be authorized on the system to access the QAM material encrypted or not.


One other thing I made a correction to the above channel list, I had INHD as channels 674/675 when they will be 664/665 sorry bout that guys!


Jeremy


----------



## Tivolicious

A comment and a question:


1) ESPN is WAY WAY WAY too loud. Something needs to be done about this. This is not an analog - vs- digital thing (at the box level). I switch between 104-173-249-274 via the favs button, and if I'm not paying attention it can downright shock me. (I am using the SPDIF out)


2) Does anyone have directions for programming the remote. I would try the all in one directions but I don't have a setup button.


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> ESPN is WAY WAY WAY too loud. Something needs to be done about this



I agree unfortunately this isnt a problem on our end but the volume that they transmit at we just pass the signalfrom them. I dont know why they have there audio so loud compared to other channels its quite annoying to me as well but seeing as they rarely show true hd content I dont really watch that channel.


As for you question are you wanting to program the Cable Box Remote?? if so then you can find directions @ http://jeremycomcast.home.comcast.net/manual.pdf 


Hope this helps!


----------



## Babula

Has anyone tried the firwire interface to see if it is active or not? Jeremyfr? Or must it be activated by Comcast?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Babula: the box's in this market do not come with this port even installed on the box so that should answer your question.


We wont see firewire untill the next round of box's ie. the 6000 series more to the point the 6208 will have firewire but from what I've read from Motorola it will only be for expanding hard drive capacity on the box for more recording time other than that I dont know.


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy,

Are there currently any deals running that I can get my broadband and digital cable packaged together for one low price?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Vespa: Honestly that question would be best answered by a salesperson. I dont really keep up on the current promotions that we are offering, I believe right now you can get HSI for 19.99 a month till the end of the year with a $30 mail rebate on install as well as digital classic with HBO for rougly 45 a month through the end of the year at which point hsi would go up to 45.95 and the cable to about 55.00 you'd of course be able to get HDTV with that with access to all HDTV channels except SHOHD for no additional charge.


----------



## Vespa

Since I have both HSI and digital cable (full package) I did not know if there was a package since I am paying a LOT of $$$ each month, and frankly Comcast treats me like I am in Coach when I am paying for a first class ticket.


----------



## drbenson

Jeremyfr, anything we 'civilians' can do to move the CBS and Discovery negotiations along?


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> and frankly Comcast treats me like I am in Coach when I am paying for a first class ticket.



Vespa-


I am in the SAME boat, and I couldn't have said it better myself.


Andy


----------



## biz_qwik

I have one and only one last dying request to Comcast..........


PLEEEEEEEEASE bring back NBATV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was the ultimate guide to the NBA season pack and shows 24/7 ball. It was the only channel I watched then...poof gone. The station reformatted and went to showing ALL games in HD. Direct and dish picked it up a week later.....that was two years ago now!!!!!!


I've talked to AT$T, Comcast and in-demand in Denver and feel oh so helpless. The last thing I want to do is get a dish just to get this channel, especially with the 5100 just installed.


Jeremy, If you know what's good for ya.....hit the switch and turn it on buddy!!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hehe Biz have I ever told you about the gigantic room that has millions of switchs in it so that when someone says just flip the switch I run into this arena size room find the appropriate switch and "flip" it







hehe I always love that term "flip the switch" if it were only that easy


----------



## markhs

I am really pleased with the addition of KOMO and KCTS hd channels. (I always look to see what on the hd channels first.)


However I am somewhat disappointed in Comcast's ability or motivation to get new channels quickly. I know that the local stations are at least mostly to blame for this but what about INHD? From what I see in these forums most other Comcast service areas have either had a preview of INHD for the last couple of weeks or were able to participate in today's INHD launch. If Seattle is the third largest market for Comcast, you would think we would be a priority.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *If Seattle is the third largest market for Comcast, you would think we would be a priority.*



I think we still suffer from not being a "real" original Comcast market - we're one of those "former AT&T, former TCI, catch-up" markets.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I think we still suffer from not being a "real" original Comcast market - we're one of those "former AT&T, former TCI, catch-up" markets



To a point you're correct but its not that Comcast isn't bustin its you know what to get us up to par, its the fact that AT&T had this market so far behind that its taking tons of work by 100's of people stringing cable and upgrading equipment.


At the start of this year only 40% of our customers could get all channels that we offer and about 30% our HSI service. By years end it will be over 90%. I'd say thats a huge stride in 1 year.


I can understand everyones frustration but at the same time I'd say that we (Comcast) has done exceptionally well so far in trying to get this area to where it needs to be and getting HD content on the air.


I can honestly say that as for INHD launching 2 weeks later here has a lot to do with all the other work that is going on that all rely's on the same depts/equipment/systems. They're trying to get VOD ready for release etc and so they have to fit that with channel launches moving channels around to be more efficient etc its a lot of work.


I'm not trying to attack anyone or anything please dont take this as such just trying to clear up just what all is going on right now.


I assure there is noone in this company that gets to sit on there a** around here.











Jeremy


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I know that the local stations are at least mostly to blame for this but what about INHD? From what I see in these forums most other Comcast service areas have either had a preview of INHD for the last couple of weeks or were able to participate in today's INHD launch. If Seattle is the third largest market for Comcast, you would think we would be a priority.*



It feels a lot like being at a banquet where all the other tables are getting served by waiters, but yours is extremely lazy or absent minded, and they don't bring you your prime rib until everyone else has gotten theirs long ago. Some tables may already be done and on to dessert by the time you get your prime rib.


Since both INHD and INHD2 are pretty much the same with staggered schedules, why don't they just put up one of the channels until the bandwidth becomes available? They actually can just do away with FSNHD now and preempt INHD2 for that last Mariners HD game. INHD2 is supposed to be preemptable for local sports broadcasts. They've done away with 4 of the PPV channels, and it looks like 830 is on it's way out. How many more do they need to get rid of to get INHD on?


----------



## miatasm

Its not worth doing one HD channel because you can fit 2 into the same amount for bandwidth of 1 analog channel. Plus I'm sure that Comcast has a contract with InHD where both channels have to go up at the same time.....Be patient as Jeremy said Seattle and many other non-classic Comcast systems were waaay behind as far as plant upgrades go.


Its not that easy just to remove and add channels. If there is a channel that is on your line-up now there is most likely a contract with that broadcaster to have that channel in your line-up. If they are moving channels now, they are getting prepared to launch the channels you want....Be patient......HD is still considered new technology.....


----------



## Malcolm_B

Jeremy, I appreciate all of your Comcast updates! Although I am firmly using OTA, I still look forward to some things not available OTA, such as INHD.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm quite excited about INHD & INHD2 myself looks like they are going to have some great content right off the bat.


----------



## jhachey

Does anybody know if Comcast is in serious negotiations with Bravo HD+? I could watch West Wing reruns in HD every night. Also, it sounds like Bravo HD+ will have a lot of HD coverage of the Olympics next summer.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Jhachey: Honestly I wish I had an answer for that but for a channel like bravo that would be negotiated on a national level and those negotians are kept alot more secret than a local negotiation for a local HD feed.


I wish I had a more clear answer for you. Honestly I think Comcast will try to get as many HD feeds as they can. We all know HD is gonna be a make or break thing for a lot of content providers and content suppliers. Comcast is the absolute largest cableco's in the nation and has a lot of swing when it comes to negotiations with providers.


If I hear anything I'll let you guy's know


Jeremy


----------



## seatlsteve

Is it true that you can only get one HDTV box? I have HD capable tv's upstairs and downstairs and I really don't want to switch boxes everytime someone comes over.


Thanks...Steve


----------



## jhachey

I've got two boxes - one for each of my HDTVs.


----------



## boykster

hmmm..jhachey, do you have to pay the box fee for each box?


Rich


----------



## danstone

Three 5100's here. Just be sure to let them know how many HDTV compatible devices you have when you order, so that the tech will have them in the truck with them when they arrive, and there should not be a problem now that the supply of 5100's seems to have gotten more plentiful.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *hmmm..jhachey, do you have to pay the box fee for each box?
> 
> 
> Rich*



You only pay (at $4.95/month) for any additional boxes beyond the number that are included with the package that you subscribe to.


----------



## jimre

I think one box is included with a digital cable subscription, and there's a monthly fee ($5 I think) for each additional box. I also have two 5100s, one for each of my HD sets.


----------



## boykster

Cool...I might have to order up another 5100 in addition to my existing one and my older 22xx series box for the HD setup upstairs. It doesn't get much use (now that the theater is done), but it'd be nice to have HD in there as well (36XBR400).


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Jeremyfr

As far as multiple box's just let them know you need more than one HD box so they can add the appropriate amount to the workorder.


Jeremy


----------



## biz_qwik

Yo Jeremy.......


Your killin me.......FLIP THA SWITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Babula: the box's in this market do not come with this port even installed on the box so that should answer your question.
> 
> 
> We wont see firewire untill the next round of box's ie. the 6000 series more to the point the 6208 will have firewire but from what I've read from Motorola it will only be for expanding hard drive capacity on the box for more recording time other than that I dont know.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



When? I don't care about using firewire to send video to a display, but being able to use it for storage and timeshifting is desireable.


Reading the specs for the current uber DCTs makes me drool. Dual tuner, HD, SD and analog time shifting. That's good. As long as the software is not a joke. I know Motorola had a deal with Replay/SonicBlue some time ago. Maybe well see some of that?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Yo Jeremy.......
> 
> 
> Your killin me.......FLIP THA SWITCH!!!!!!!



Hehe let me run back to that room I think we've got your switch way way in the back so it may take me a while to find it


----------



## Al Shing

CBC, CTV in Canada begin migration to HDTV

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=303054 


Jeremy, don't forget that we consider CBC to be a local channel around here. Besides, Canada gets some of our channels in HD, so it is only fair that we get some of their's.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Here's another vote for Comcast-Seattle carrying CBC HD when it's available...Hockey Night in Canada in HD will blow the doors off anything ESPN-HD puts together (especially given that ESPN-HD is really a misnomer -- it seems like it's never in HD)


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> (especially given that ESPN-HD is really a misnomer -- it seems like it's never in HD)













I couldn't agree more. What's the average weekly percentage of ESPN-HD content that's actually HD? (It's probably in the single digits.) Add to that the fact that when they do actually show a game in HD, a sizable portion of it is not actually HD, but a craptacular upconvert (smaller sideline cams, halftime shows, etc.) Makes you wonder why it's called ESPN-HD, eh? It's like calling a prime steakhouse like the Metropolitan Grill "The Metropolitan Chowder House" because sometimes they serve clam chowder. Don't get me wrong--I'm thrilled that they're taking some baby steps into HD, but the title of the station is misleading. I honestly wouldn't have this problem if it were ESPN-DT. I won't even start on the stretching--







--there's a whole 'nother thread for that.


Anyway, keeping this post local--

KOMO still seems to be having problems syncing the ABC digital audio. It's really annoying--and pretty unwatchable. I really don't feel like hooking up analog cables and switching to analog audio on the box and my receiver simply to watch ABC--especially because they're doing 5.1. Are we positive that this is a KOMO/ABC problem, and not a Comcast problem as well? In essence, does KOMO-DT OTA have the same problems with digital audio sync for the ABC content?


Andy


*edit*

P.S. - Out of curiosity, I did a calculation of ESPN-HD's content. Out of 744 broadcasting hours in the month of October (24 hours * 31 days), the ESPN-HD website lists 19 events/shows in HD. Assuming 2.5 hours per sporting event (3 hours minus .5 hour for halftime show) and 1 hour for each "Playmakers" episode, that works out to 26 hours of HD. That's a little less than 3.5%. ESPN-HD: a misnomer? You make the call.


----------



## Schmoe

Yes, if you look back earlier in the thread, you'll see that I and a couple others have stated that the same problem occurs with OTA signals as well. I used to think it was an issue with my MyHD PCI card I'm using to watch HD, but now that I see you guys on Comcast get it, plus the fact that KOMO has admitted to its existence, I know that it is for sure a KOMO issue.


-Joe


----------



## darmad2002

I was watching KOMO last night (Threat Matrix) on Comcast cable channel 104 and also noticed the audio sync problem. The wife also mentioned it. I eventually tuned to KOMO 4-1 OTA on my Zenith 1080 and there was no lip sync problem at all.


Darryl


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like calling a prime steakhouse like the Metropolitan Grill "The Metropolitan Chowder House" because sometimes they serve clam chowder.
> 
> 
> Are we positive that this is a KOMO/ABC problem, and not a Comcast problem as well? In essence, does KOMO-DT OTA have the same problems with digital audio sync for the ABC content?
> 
> 
> Andy*



Mmm, the Met, my alltime favorite restaurant.


I've seen the sync issues on ABC OTA as well. I pretty much only watch Monday Night Football on ABC right now, but I did see it on Alias a few weeks ago.


----------



## darmad2002

Just to followup on my last post. I have seen the audio sync problems OTA on programs such as Alias. Last night though, I did not see it on Threat Matrix OTA, only on Comcast.


Darryl


----------



## tuquet

This may have been answered but would someone please let me know if the HD box would send everything out via component or just the HD stuff? This is quite important for some, thanks.


----------



## Roto

Yes everything gets sent through component. You can also use S-Video or composite to another tv. I have the Component go to my projector and a composite cable going to my 17 inch lcd if I don't want to fire up the projector.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The sync problem seems to be the audio playing catch up, I was watching the George Lopez show the other night and it seemed to fall behind and then caught back up with the video it was quite odd.


As for Threat Matrix I watched it to and didn't have really any sync issues through my Comcast box.


Also as for the person who was going to use the Analog output for the audio I do not believe this would fix your problem since either way its Dolby digital you're just choosing to have the box decode it and output it in analog over using the digital output of the box.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hey just one other thing looks like I'm going to be able to start Beta Testing VOD here in the very near future.


If and when I do I'll keep you all up to date on how it goes and would be more than happy to have people over to check it out.


Jeremy


----------



## brente

jeremy - I'm assuming the vod includes hd content - right?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Brente: Probably not right off the bat we still have not recieved a whole lot of info regarding VOD in this area










Jeremy


----------



## miatasm

VOD will not have any HD content for awhile....


As for questions about the Box functionality refer to the FAQ below.....


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> VOD will not have any HD content for awhile....



From my understanding we have HD-VOD up & running in Philly already through a partnership with iNDemand....though I'm sure its limited content at the moment it still gives quite a bit of hope.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm

Nope not here yet......


----------



## Jeremyfr

wow ok then wonder who iNDemand is doing it through then because they state they've been doing content since April on there site.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *VOD will not have any HD content for awhile....*



Pardon my ignorance but I am a little confused about what VOD is all about. What is the difference of VOD and having a STB with PVR capabilities? Will VOD be included in the cost of the packages we already pay for?


.... also If VOD won't have hd, then why all the fuss?


----------



## miatasm

Sorry I've posted this answer so many times I just had to find it in another thread and copy/paste it....


VOD is NOTHING like Tivo or PVR/DVR technology. VOD programming is located on servers at you local CSO. The programming that goes on to those servers is chosen by your Cable Co. Then you chose from that programming what you want to watch. You can FF/RWD/Pause the programming & order it whenever you want. But you can only choose from the programming on the servers.


PVR/DVR (tivo/replytv) basically works like a VCR where it records programming onto a Hard Drive, but YOU decide which programming goes on to YOUR HDD. And you can watch-pause-rewind live TV. And also record anything you want, when you want.


VOD & PVR are 2 different animals, you cannot even compare the 2 technologies.......


The biggest fuss about VOD is with PPV. When you order a PPV movie you get it for a full 24 hours, and you can watch it as many times as you like. It also includes the some of the extra stuff that you normally only see on DVD's.


There are also rebroadcasts of local news & Sports. VOD also makes it possible for the Cable Co. to see if a new channel may be added to the permanent line-up by putting some of the programming on VOD first, if they wanted to.


Jeremy,


Right now, there in nothing on VOD in HD, mostly I think, is because of the amount of bandwidth it will take up on the servers. Once some of the PPV channels are cleared & HBO/Sho are up full time on VOD, they could probably clear some of the unnecessary channels in those line-ups (like the WEST channels). This will then maybe allow for some extra space on the servers for HD programming. I can't see it happening anytime soon, but who knows......


----------



## Jeremyfr

Just thought I'd bump this thread back up.... no new updates for me and thanks for the info miatasm. All I know is I'm getting too antsy about getting INHD I hope I dont get dissapointed though so far everyone I've talked to really likes it.


Jeremy


----------



## brvheart

I've been watching InHD down here in the Bay Area for about a week, and believe me, you won't be dissapointed.


There's nothing like being able to see HD content any time of day or night, on 2 different channels. And everything looks excellent. They seem to only be interested in showing stuff that is quite impressive visually. And all the movies they play are optimized for HD, unlike the HBO and Showtime HD channels.


They seem to have quite a bit more variety than the HDnet channels. Especially if you go to HDTVgalaxy.com and click on "what's on", you can see the programming compared side by side.


If you watch a lot, you will see things repeated every now and then. But then again, I make a living installing HD, and InHD are the best demo channels.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Thats a nice little website will have to add it to my favorites, when I was visiting HDnets website yesterday it seems they repeat the same program over and over I'll be it different subject in each episode but still it seems they kind of lack a variety of content compared to INHD.


Jeremy


----------



## r0bErT4u

When will we be getting the latest Software & Firmware Updates:


S/W Ver: 51.20 - 1040

Firmware: 08 (02.50)


Will these updates address the picture quality issues?


----------



## Jeremyfr

good question to my knowledge its already on the box's hence the addition of the 4:3 override fuction in the system menu.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Nope, my DCT5100 isn't up-to-date











Software Ver: 50.00 - 1078

Firmware: 08 (2.48)


I live in the Kent/SEATAC area.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'll check mine tonight to make sure and if thats the case then I'll see what I can do, where do you live??


also looking at miatasm's site about the 5100 the version numbers can differ from area to area and still be the same firmware/software.


if you press power and then the menu button do you have 4:3 override listed if so you have the newest software.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *I've been watching InHD down here in the Bay Area for about a week, and believe me, you won't be dissapointed.
> *



I just looked at the lineup ofr InHD and was wodnering: you have to pay per day or per show for this stuff? Sure, it's HD but BFD, looking at the schedule I don't see anything I'd pay a premium for. I expected to see a-list films in HD but all I see is waht appears to be a wattered down mutated offspring of DiscoveryHD and HDNet.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I just looked at the lineup ofr InHD and was wodnering: you have to pay per day or per show for this stuff? Sure, it's HD but BFD, looking at the schedule I don't see anything I'd pay a premium for. I expected to see a-list films in HD but all I see is waht appears to be a wattered down mutated offspring of DiscoveryHD and HDNet.



These are NOT PPV channels but linear cable channels available to anyone who has the digital classic and above cable packages there is no extra charge for these channels.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Hooray! More KOMO ABC-HD with audio sync issues tonight during the airing of Lethal Weapon!










Regardless of whether this is a Comcast or KOMO problem (or some combination) you would think that Comcast would be aware of the problem and get this resolved for their customers...Don't know about everyone else, but I find this channel unwatchable in its current state which is a shame given how good the PQ can be.


----------



## Jeremyfr

How can Comcast fix a problem that is resulting from ABC???? We have no control over them, there satellite that gives there feed to KOMO or anything else that has to do with it. All we have control of is making sure that the signal is on from KOMO to the customer, any other issues farther up the line we cannot do anything about. I understand the frustration I'm quite sick of this problem myself but unfortunately theres nothing we can do about it.


----------



## CoolCanuck

So what you are saying Jeremy, is that Comcast does not really care if the channels they are charging customers for are watchable or not? Just that there is a signal being retransmitted. (Note that I am not talking about the quality of the content of the channels).


>>How can Comcast fix a problem that is resulting from ABC????

They can't necessarily, but if this is a KOMO-DT problem (not ABC proper), then you would think that some intelligent Seattle area Comcast employee could pick up a phone and talk to the people over at KOMO and at least apply some pressure to have them fix it.


Or everyone can just point fingers at everyone else....

It's called being proactive. I've already sent my email to KOMO about the problem. What has Comcast done?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *How can Comcast fix a problem that is resulting from ABC???? We have no control over them, there satellite that gives there feed to KOMO or anything else that has to do with it. All we have control of is making sure that the signal is on from KOMO to the customer, any other issues farther up the line we cannot do anything about. I understand the frustration I'm quite sick of this problem myself but unfortunately theres nothing we can do about it.*



It all depends on what you guys are doing with the signal. Ar eyou only remodulating it? Then it cannot be your fault at all, other than perhaps a problem with the DCT.


If you're remuxing it to didle the psip tables or something then it could very well be an issue at the comcast headend. Who knows?


But, since I've been reading about this issue from OTA viewers ever since ABC started HD feeds I'm willing to bet this is a problem at the point of origin.


----------



## miatasm

Yes Comcast only modulates the channel......it was a problem here in Philly and it took many e-mails from end users, and I am positive Comcast was involved in talking with the Broadcasters in getting the problems resolved but it didn't happen overnight. I think it was an ongoing problem for at least a couple of months on & off.


CoolCanuck,


This will not happen overnight....I don't think Jeremy was poining fingers he was just merely stating that from his position that the problem was not being caused by Comcast so your efforts should be focused on the source of the problem, not the middleman (Comcast).


I'm assuming your last question was sarcastic, because I don't think that you honestly believe that Jeremy will be able to answer it. So I will redirect, What hasn't Comcast Done? They brought you the channel, they are not charging you for it (over the price of regular digital), and you, me & Jeremy have no idea who @ Comcast is talking to KOMO about the situation...


Sure Comcast can put pressure on KOMO to fix it, but the point is you don't know if they haven't already? You did what you could, sent an e-mail to KOMO.


I suggest that the rest of the users do the same. Please post KOMO's e-mail address, CoolCanuck....


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm sorry I know I must have come accross wrong in my response and I apologize but theres only so much I can do I'm a CSR a very knowledgeable CSR I'd like to think but nothing more. I'm not an area V.P. or anything like that. I am quite sure that we have approached KOMO regarding this issue and they have as I'm sure told everyone else thats questioned the issue told us they are working on it. They know the problem is there its there ballgame to fix it. It's not like Comcast can go hey fix your stuff or we're pulling your feed's! Comcast is very big yes, and we have alot of influence yes again but.....there once again is only so much we can do.


If anyone would like to email KOMO regarding this you can do so at [email protected] 


Also Miatasm thanks for your help and great info you also put in its too bad you live in Philly I'd love to have coffee with ya one night and shoot the sh**.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> if you press power and then the menu button do you have 4:3 override listed if so you have the newest software.



The 4:3 override has been there at least since June.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I checked my box tonight shows 50.00 1070 and firmware 08 or 2.5 which seems to be consistent with what miatasm has on his site except for he shows latest in Philly to be 51.20 but the other firmware numbers match. So it may be numbered differently here in the Seattle region.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Miatasm: when did you guys get your last software update in Philly on the 5100's?? Our's was around 4-5 months ago does this corespond with yours?


----------



## drbenson

Thought Comcast subscribers in Kitsap would be interested in a tidbit I got from a service call over the weekend. My 5100 was not tuning to HDTV, specifically HBO HD and ESPN HD. A signal sent to the box fixed that problem, but get this: SHO, HBO, and ESPN are the ONLY HD channels we will be able to get until Comcast runs a new fiber optic cable across the sound. Until then we are an island, and very little of the Seattle Comcast info applies to us.


The tech said the permits were in place, but there was only a small window during the year when the work could actually be done. He (of course) didn't know when it would be done.


I'm feeling 'bait and switched' right now, since I was told when I signed up that PBS was already online, KOMO in the next week, and the other locals by start of new season. Seems to have been untrue.


Jeremyfr, do you have contacts who can let us know when the fiber will be installed? If a short time, I may wait. If longer, or undetermined, is there a way to back out of the deal? I was very specific about my interest in HD content.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I'm sorry I know I must have come accross wrong in my response and I apologize but theres only so much I can do I'm a CSR a very knowledgeable CSR I'd like to think but nothing more. I'm not an area V.P. or anything like that.*



Jeremy,


I'd like to offer a bit of friendly but free advice, so take it for what's it worth. I also sincerely hope that this doesn't come across the wrong way, so I apologize in advance if it does or if it does not apply in this case.


Does Comcast know you are posting in these forums and that you are letting people know you work for the company in your posts? The reason I'm asking is that most (if not all) large corporations have a policy that says basically you are prohibited from "communicating in a public forum about (your employer's) business operations, products or services unless expressly authorized to do so." This is why you always see the same people in the news media representing a company in regards to any statements or releases of information (I believe Steve Kipp is the Comcast media rep). The reason companies do this is to keep any potential (and usually unintentional) liabilities from occurring due to the wrong information being said in a public forum (and without company knowledge), and which is implied that the company endorses it due to it originating from a company employee.


While I know we all appreciate your information and efforts, I'm hoping that you are not inadvertently jeopardizing your job in any way. Perhaps Comcast is different in their policies, but I just thought I'd try to point this out in a friendly manner before things could potentially get ugly. All of these factors contribute to why we may have never seen a Comcast employee posting in this thread in the past.


If you discover you are indeed prohibited from posting here, I'm sure we would all understand why, and would respect you not wanting to lose your job, despite wanting to assist us as well as you are trying to do.


Hope this may help,


Dan


----------



## Andy Anderson

Jeremy--


Regarding Dan's post above--I've actually thought the same thing. I have a few friends that work for Xbox, and I know that they are not permitted to post, even when they see things posted that are blatantly false and they can directly refute. Just check up on it, and be safe.


Having said that, I know that I've taken some shots at Comcast, and that the aggravation level is pretty high here, but be aware that your help is genuinely appreciated. What you're doing here is very cool, and I hope you can keep it up.


Thanks, man.


Andy


----------



## Jeremyfr

Andy & Dan: Thank you both for your concern, with Comcast they care about "propietary" information i.e. what is not and does not need to be known publicly. The information that I choose to divulge is not what is considered "propietary" Most of the stuff I've said or talked about has been released by Comcast in other forms i.e. advertisements etc. The rest is the same info I'd be able to tell you if you had called in and I took your call.


My supervisor and many other people I work with know I'm a "hometheater nut" and most in the office call me the "HDTV God" and they are fully aware I post on this and HTF.


Trust me it may not seem like I do so but I try to be very careful in what I post and I am one person who try's to make sure that he has the most accurate information regarding things. I'm wrong sometimes but who isnt?? hehe and when I am I admit it and move on.


Once again I appreciate your concern and I'm glad I've been able to help you all out and if big IF it becomes a concern with my employment I will cease to post but as a regular person.


Dr Benson: I have not heard anything about that but I can definately speak with some people in my office regarding the lineup in Kitsap and find out what they say.


Jeremy


----------



## Roto

It would figure that the home theater nut at the cable company works on the Internet services side.


----------



## danstone

Jeremy,


I'm glad that you've discussed things with your supervisor regarding the posts. Once again a small tidbit of free advice, just make sure that you aren't signing anything (such as an acknowledgement form to adhere to company policies) that may directly contradict what your supervisor is advising you that they *think* is correct. Speaking from past personal experience working in a large corporation, it is the written company policy (as you usually have to sign to acknowledge to uphold on an annual basis) that will most likely hold up in any potential conflicts/disputes, despite what you may have been directed to do by a supervisor, unfortunately. As Andy stated, you may want to double check just to be safe. A simple misunderstanding is not worth your job IMHO.


Hopefully I'm wrong in this case, but I'd be really surprised if a company the size of Comcast has a policy that is much different than what's been outlined. Many times, what seems to be a trivial issue is not taken so lightly by the powers that be.


I'll move on to other topics from here on out. Sorry if I've been a bit of a downer in these last two posts, but I would just hate to have you post that you are no longer with Comcast due to something as simple as trying to help us all out.


Dan


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> It would figure that the home theater nut at the cable company works on the Internet services side.



hehe I was a "computer geek" long before I became a "hometheater nut" and have years upon years of computer experience including 3 years as a network administrator for a local school district while I was in High School.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Well I spoke to a friend today who has DVI and one of our HD box's, he told me upon hooking it up through DVI he was able to get a picture but not an HDTV signal so in some way the DVI out is working, now I'm wondering if it may be a conflict in DVI standards that hes able to get pic but not HDTV.


Reading Miatasm's Site on the 5100 (great job by the way) I see that it is a DVI-D out and I've noticed there are several standards for DVI do most HDTV's accept a DVI-D input.


You'll have to forgive my ignorance in this question DVI is something I really haven't delven into yet or done alot of research on. hehe I never claimed to know everything.


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Well I spoke to a friend today who has DVI and one of our HD box's, he told me upon hooking it up through DVI he was able to get a picture but not an HDTV signal so in some way the DVI out is working, now I'm wondering if it may be a conflict in DVI standards that hes able to get pic but not HDTV.
> 
> 
> Reading Miatasm's Site on the 5100 (great job by the way) I see that it is a DVI-D out and I've noticed there are several standards for DVI do most HDTV's accept a DVI-D input.
> 
> *



I have a Samsung DLP TV, with DVI input. But I couldn't find what DVD standard it meets; nor could I find what standard my DVI DVD player meets. So, I suspect it doesn't matter.


Please let me know if you need a guinea pig for that DVI enabled cable box!


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Please let me know if you need a guinea pig for that DVI enabled cable box!



I might take you up on that I'd like to see if I could get it working.


----------



## miatasm

Why would they need a beta tester for DVI?


DVI will be enabled via a Firmware update (for the boxes that have the connector which all new ones since 2/03 do).....Its not something that needs to be tested first. Its not like DVI is some new prototype product that has never been seen or used before. It is standardized. When Motorola/Comcast is ready to activate it, they will and everyone will get it enabled at the same time, regionally of course.


I know you were speaking hypothetically, weren't you?


----------



## quarque

Regarding KOMO sound problem:


FWIW - here's the guy at KOMO I conversed with via email. He was certainly interested in trying to help solve my problem with KOMO sound. Oddly it seemed to go away when I upgraded the firmware on my STB. Give him a try:

[email protected]fisherbroadcasting.com


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Why would they need a beta tester for DVI?



He was just saying if I wanted to try my box on a DVI tv I could bring it over. A friend of mine here at work said that he had hooked his DVI up the other night and was getting a picture not a very good one but a pic none the less so I was wondering if the DVI is enabled but takes some toying around with to get it working is all







hehe just wanted to play with the box. I know its useless since its not enabled in firm ware though mine does show it as installed so I dont know.


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW due to welcome concern from other members I changed my signature a little theres still a link to email though if you have any questions.


----------



## jameskollar

Jeremyfr,


I am using the current HD offerings and I am really looking forward to the new HD offerings. Problem is, I'm watching more live TV than before and I only see this increasing until y'all have HD PVRs. In the meantime, the Comcast guide sucks. I find myself switching to my ReplayTV to find a show I'm interested in, selecting the channel, then switching back to the 5100. Fortunately, the HD channel listings are on my Replay. Any idea as to if or when we'll get an update to the guide? Thanks!


----------



## Jeremyfr

jamesskollar: From what I've seen/heard Microsoft TV which is the new guide will probably roll out late this year or 1Q next year. I posted earlier about this about 4 pages back with links to www.microsoft.com/tv that has more info and video that shows what it will look like. All I have to say is I cant wait! its sooooooo much nicer than TV-Guide interactive.


----------



## DougM

sorry if this has been covered here... How does one go about updating their firmware on the STB? does a CSR have to push it through or is it something I can take care of?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *Regarding KOMO sound problem:
> 
> 
> FWIW - here's the guy at KOMO I conversed with via email. He was certainly interested in trying to help solve my problem with KOMO sound. Oddly it seemed to go away when I upgraded the firmware on my STB. Give him a try:
> 
> [email protected] *


----------



## miatasm

See the last question of the FAQ.


----------



## DougM

I emailed KOMO ([email protected]) concerning their audio-synch problems, they responded about 10 minutes later with this:


-------------------------------------------


We are aware of the problem and are working on a solution.


Regards,


John L. Forbes

KOMO-TV/DT Engineering
[email protected] 


--------------------------------------------


I asked for an "ETA," but no response...



miatasm. thanks for the FAQ 411


----------



## CoolCanuck

And here's the response that I got from KOMO....


"Our engineering folks are aware of the problem and are trying to fix it.

It's some sort of problem with the interface to comcast. They are working

very hard to get it resolved."


Well, at least they seem to be working on it, but it sounds like it does involve Comcast in some form or another. Maybe they'll be smart enough to get engineers from both companies together to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Our engineering folks are aware of the problem and are trying to fix it.
> 
> It's some sort of problem with the interface to comcast. They are working
> 
> very hard to get it resolved



Funny how do they explain that the problem exhist's OTA and is happening in other markets through other local ABC affiliates??


Jeremy


----------



## CoolCanuck

I don't know how they explain that, but feel free to call or email their engineering dept. to get an answer. I'm sure they'd welcome someone from Comcast helping them out with the issue and a lot of people on the forums would appreciate it.


----------



## Andy Anderson

I wrote an email to KOMO and received a pretty quick response--similar to the others:


> Quote:
> Hi Andy,
> 
> 
> Our engineering folks are aware of the audio sync problem and are trying to
> 
> fix it. It's some sort of problem with the interface to comcast. They are
> 
> working very hard to get it resolved.


----------



## livetoflyfish

I would think it has something to do with them constantly switching their audio format between the programming and the commercials. For Instance, MNF is in 5.1 and the commercials are 2.0. When MNF comes back from commercials my receiver occasionally has a field day trying to lock in the audio signal. I would think they could broadcast in 5.1 all the time and just leave the 3.1 channels blank/silent during commercials.


By the way, I only get KOMO OTA. I've been riding the fence in making a decision to move to Comcast from Directv for some time now. One more local ought to do it.


----------



## sastimac

My new DVD recorder requires Guide Plus before I can select anything other than the analog channels. I got the feature up and running two weeks ago and it looked good. Through the digital box, I could use the DVD timer to switch between digital channels and the guide looked good.


Then I went for a two week vacation. When I returned, the channel info was blank. The DVD recorder CSR said to go through the set-up procedure. I did. Now the guide says it can't find data.


I'm caught between the DVD mfg (Philips), GemStar (Guide Plus), and Comcast. Each say it's the others problem. I'm an electrical engineer. A little info on how the Guide Plus data is transmitter would really help isolate the failure point. Can anyone help?


----------



## r0bErT4u

My Philips DVDR80 just arrived, and I'm scanning page 3 of the "Quick-Use Guide". I'm debating about selling it, buying a TIVO, or waiting for Comcast to roll out the DCT5200 / DCT6200 (Built-In PVR).


I've had nothing but trouble with Philip's DVDR985. It was in for repair 5 times, and customer support is staffed by ignorant Jamaican liars. Near the expiration of the warranty, they offered their latest greatest DVDR80 with 1-year Warranty; not a refund.


It won't record High Definition, and the time record feature only works off ANT.


Which model Philips DVDR do you have?


Here are some helpful links:

* http://www.dvdplusrw.org/index.html 

* http://www.dvdplusrw.org/cgi/forum/ikonboard.cgi


----------



## sastimac

I have the DVDR80. It won't record HD & there is no passive pass through. All inputs are MPEG encoded. That's why I set my default record time to HQ.


My previous recorder was the 985. I broke twice within 15 monthes. Fortunately, I purchased with a credit card that doubled the 1 year warranty. The R80 is my replacement, paid with the CC insurance refund. I now have another two years of warranty.


If I can get the Guide Plus to work, I might be happy.


Stephen


----------



## Llamas

To tie PVRs back into the Seattle Comcast theme, how many of you are hesitant to switch to Comcast before HD PVRs are available?


I had a stand-alone Tivo, and now have two DirecTivos. I can't go back. I may sign up for basic cable when I move in a few weeks (staying in Issaquah), if only because the discount on the cable modem would make it almost free. But, I'd be keeping my DirecTV service for anything above the lifeline level.


I'd really like to get all the locals in HD (when Comcast and the stations get around to it), and add on some premium packages to get more HD, but if I can't time shift it, I won't watch it. It's not that I don't want to, but I'm so out of the habit of scheduling my life around being home for a TV show that it won't work. And now that I've seen it characterized as "scheduling my life around the TV schedule", I have no plans to change back.


I know the 6208 is lurking out there somewhere--I've heard rumors of November--but I hope Comcast seizes the opportunity here to field a real satellite killer. Locals in HD with an integrated PVR. Sat can't match that. (Keep in mind that I can't receive OTA signal). Until then, I'll take recordable SD over real-time HD, and keep sending my money to DirecTV.


I'm just waiting for Comcast to start selling something that I want to buy.


Jeremy, thanks for keeping us informed on how things are progressing. It really does reduce the frustration a great deal.


--Mike


----------



## drbenson

Mike, I couldn't agree more. Comcast has the opportunity to be the BEST alternative, if they get the locals in HD and a PVR into our homes. I have no desire to resume scheduling my life around the TV schedule.


Since I was sold a bill of goods on HD in my area, I'm probably going to drop back to basic cable (and high speed internet) until HD and PVR are available for real.


Jeremyfr, any word on the fiber optic link to Kitsap?


----------



## Jeremyfr

To my knowledge Kitsap is being rebuilt as we speak However I dont know if this means HD will be immediately available, there may need to be more work done to the local headend to make it viable.


Jeremy


----------



## drbenson

Rebuilt as we speak? Joy unbounded! Is there some way I will be able to know when things are complete and HD is available?


You guys want to make Kitsap the beta site for the Moto 6208s? I know someone who's interested....


----------



## Babula

My channel 30 using the 5100 reverts to Black and white once the program screen fades out. Until that time, the picture is in color. Any ideas what could be causing this? I suspect the source is "mistuned" a little off channel??


----------



## Jeremyfr

sounds like a software issue on the box to me. The 5100 digitizes the picture on analog channels so that there is no wait time changing from a digital to analog channel so it may have faulty software or there may be something wrong with the MPEG encoder.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

For those asking about Kitsap Pen. I've recieved word of a planned launch date for 9/25. However it was unclear as to if this was high speed internet or advanced video or both.


Due to issues that have arose with rebuild and our now almost complete box controller migration they changed they way they launch areas, it used to be we'd launch video side and then 4-6 weeks later HSI would launch to give them time to test the new plant. Now they've been doing it backwards and launching HSI and waiting on the video. I'll see what I can find out though I'm on my weekend right now.


Jeremy


----------



## keithaxis

Babula, I have the exact same issue, and seems to be with channel 30 the most. I will be watching channel 104 (komo hd) and turn to channel 30 (fox sports nw) and the picture turns black and white within a few seconds...I never bothered to look into it as I usually watch Directv for SD broadcasts.


Now, just patiently waiting to see what INHD has to offer in less than a week....


----------



## Babula

Keithaxis, you are right. I am not going to raise the issue with Comcast for the moment as I use Directv as well. If and when Comcast gets the rest of the locals, HDnet, Discovery and/or basically what I access on Directv, I will probably drop Directv. It would really make my decision easier if the 6208(when available) will have the firewire interface active so I could offload the Harddrive to my JVC 30k DVHS tape machine. Then all would be well in Tunerville!


----------



## metz520

Has Comcast announced what features will be available in their PVR boxes? I harbor some deep fear that 30 second skip and FF will be "disabled" and the feature set will consist of record, play and rewind.


Sure we'll be able to time shift but we won't be able to skip past commercials. I have no basis for this fear other than my general disregard for the motion picture industry, their willingness to threaten and cajole other companies (and government) into giving in to their demands and other deep seated paranoias.


Metz


----------



## Jeremyfr

It looks like Kitsap is getting ESPN-HD,HBO-HD & SHOHD as of today, I'll find out if you'll be getting INHD1&2 on 10/1 like everyone else and try and find out when KCTS/KOMO will be online for you guys. I have a feeling the statement about Fiber is probably correct as there a few other channels missing as compared to the Pierce County Lineup.


----------



## Vespa

Looks likes Jeremy WAS able to find that switch to flip


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok it is confirmed We have additional fiber to lay to Key Pen. /Fox Island/Gig Harbor to offer further channels, I've been given a time line of completion for around 1Q of 2004 so about 3-5 months from now.


I wish I had better news to offer but at least its due to what most had thought.


I will try to update as I get further info.


----------



## analog8

Jeremy


Thanks for the great news on Kitsap. The streets here have been crawling with Comcast trucks for the past few weeks, so I figured we must be close.


Less traffic jams and more HD... I like it!


I'm also eager for the HD Tivo or similar PVR option, but that can wait til next year.


----------



## drbenson

Thanks for the Kitsap info, Jeremy. Even though it doesn't lessen the wait, knowing makes it much more tolerable than not knowing. If we can get PVR boxes about the same time we get the HD channels, you'd have some real happy customers!


BTW, high speed internet has been up and running for a couple of years over here. No problems on that score.


----------



## cliffg

(From LLamas) "how many of you are hesitant to switch to Comcast before HD PVRs are available?"


Count me in as another one that will not switch from DirecTV until PVR is supplied for Comcast (in particular, HD PVR). I'd love to switch now - besides the package with most of the channels, I also have to pay DirecTV extra for local channels (none in HD) and for two extra receivers (I have a DTC 100, DirecTivo, upstairs receiver). I think my monthly bill is close to $80. Plus it will be nice to get the dish off of the roof.


My family is so used to using the DirecTivo that we won't do without it - it saves times, always records our shows (regardless of TV schedule changes), makes it easy to keep a small backlog of favorite stuff (specially for the kid), makes it easy to search for a show, etc.


I can't get OTA (wrong side of a big hill, plus I don't want a big antenna on the roof), so I'm really looking forward to a few of our favorite shows in HD.


A minor benefit - if the upcoming new box supplied by Comcast also has a cable modem enabled, then it will replace 3 boxes (DTC 100, DirecTivo, cable modem).










Now I only need to figure out how to do the component (or DVI) -> VGA conversion (for the projector). Besides a stand-alone converter box, does anyone know of a computer video card that would take either DVI or component IN, and provide the signal as VGA out? (I would guess not ... but it's worth asking). I could run the cable box output through my HTPC then.


Cliff


----------



## r0bErT4u

I'd like a Motorola DCT5100 Software/Firmware/Bootloader Revision History (ie. Software 5x.xx-xxxx/Firmware (0x) 2.xx/Bootloader 2.xx: 480 Override Feature, 1080i Red Push, low sound output on analog stations, analog stations video quality is very poor in comparison to old digital cable box or cable being plugged directly ... etc.)


I'd like to know why the Greater Seattle Area hasn't had an update since the 480 Override. I feel like a damn beta tester for the POS DCT5100. When is Comcast going to enable the other inputs 7 outputs of this POS?


I'd like to use the firewire and/or usb ports & add my own hard drive, instead of waiting for them monkeys. What happened to the DCT5200?!? I'd like the built-in cable modem to be enabled, so I can replace my aging RCA DCM235.


If the home owners association would allow me to place a dish ... bye bye Comcast.


----------



## Jeremyfr

robert4u: I've raised the same question's regarding software/firmware version and am currenly waiting for an answer, As to USB/Cable Modem/etc being enabled I would not count on this anytime soon.


Firewire is not even a feature we offer in the 5100 so it would do no good to enable something the box doesn't even have installed. The only thing that I really forsee being enabled soon is the DVI output.


Currently there is no need for us to activate the other stuff nor any support currently built into the interactive software, the only outputs that are not enabled on the box is the DVI-out everything else should be enabled it is on mine.


also adding a hard drive to the 5100 would be great but once again the current interactive software has no support for PVR functionality.


somewhere around 1st quarter of next year we will be switching to Microsoft TV for the interactive guide as well as offering the 6208. The 5100 would not make that great a PVR anyways it does not have the ability to record HD material in its supposed PVR cabability and its a much slower box than the 6208.


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

Cool that we get the MS Guide...will that require a hardware change??


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *...If the home owners association would allow me to place a dish ... bye bye Comcast.*



The HOA cannot legally stop you from placing a dish except on a common property (i.e., if you lived in a condo or town house building with multiple occupants and a shared roof).


This forum is filled with info on this topic.


Do a search for homeowner and antenna or dish.


----------



## Jeremyfr

nope the guide is certified to work on all Motorola Box's


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

COOOL! Finally a userful guide...from what I have seen. Hopefully we can turn the banner off for us TIVO users


----------



## miatasm

r0bErT4u,


Beep Beep Beep.....Back the truck up.


The 5100 a POS. What is your comparison? Oh thats right you have no comparison. Maybe you do though, a friend of yours might be using the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD STB for Cable HD.....No, it can't be that because if you saw what the SA 3100HD is like your would think the 5100 is a stroke of genius.


"Can you sense my sarcasm, because I'm laying it on pretty thick?" (favorite quote from Tommy Boy)


Seriously,

You can try to compare it to Dish but HD over Cable doesn't use the same technology as the Dish, this made the equipment completely different, which also means ground-up development.


The fact that Mototrola took this box to market "bare-bones", and listened to what the end-users had to say and have been making constant adjustments to the box for almost a year now. The SA box doesn't even allow for firmware updates or upgrade-ability on-the-fly. The 5100 is less than a year old. And in a little over a year from its debut, Motorola will have an updated 6200, and a 6208 with integrated PVR. That may or may not have all of the functionality you are asking for.


But you are not thinking about one thing....Every function of the box that is enabled, then has to be supported by the Cable Provider directly, not Motorola. That means essentially 3rd party support, which can, in ANY situation become more difficult for all parties involved. Which means alot more training on-the-fly and an expanded support team. Which is all good but doing this to everyone for everything at once is shooting yourself in the foot, big time.


There is alot to learn by the CSRs, the Field Technicians, and everyone involved, even the end-user, when a brand-new product is launched. And for them to know how it will work with all of these different features connected in thousands of different configurations, takes time....


For you and lots of others, the possible retail option of these STBs is your best bet. That way you can buy them with whatever features you want and complain directly to the manufacture if something doesn't work quite as perfect as you want. But this may not be supported by all of the Cable Companies in all of the areas. So you can only pray.


Good Luck....with getting the dish, Is it that much better than cable now, because I've used it in its full capacity and it lacked the support, IMO. But then again that was when it first started, should I have waited? (Again a little more sarcasm to finish off this waaay too long post)


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *COOOL! Finally a userful guide...from what I have seen. Hopefully we can turn the banner off for us TIVO users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you talking about the entire EPG, when you say banner?


----------



## r0bErT4u

Hello Miatasm,


In this area of Comcast (formerly AT&T Broadband) territory, the support & products are almost a year behind. I've read your many helpful postings, and I thank you ... but you're the favored Comcast subscribers. We, the red headed step children of Comcast, are being supported by ignorant monkeys. I hope the 6208 comes soon, because I'm stuck with them. I'm on the Platinum Package w/ High Speed Internet with no alternatives


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> are being supported by ignorant monkeys.



Thanks!!!


Comcast has no preference over markets. You want someone to be mad at it, its AT&T why you ask?? because they are the company that didn't spend any money to keep the system in Washington up to par. Comcast has come in and has been spending millions of dollars upgrading equipment/cabling/fiber/etc. to get Seattle up to par with the rest of Comcast.


Think we've got it bad?? maybe you should talk to some of the people on here who live in say San Francisco/San Jose market where half of silicon valley doesn't even get HSI yet and then complain. For an X-ATT market we've moved a long way in less than a year and theres even more on the very near horizon.


So you cant have everything right now??? neither can most of Comcast you act as if all this stuff is available to "classic" Comcast Cable.


Lets see what do the "favored" markets have over us hmmmm VOD thats it! Everything else they get we get now.


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

Yes, I mean the little cheesy banner that stays on the screen for no less then 3-seconds.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Yes, I mean the little cheesy banner that stays on the screen for no less then 3-seconds.



You can change the display time by going into the OSD, selecting setup, and then selecting guide. One of the options will be flip bar display time.


Jeremy


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *COOOL! Finally a userful guide...from what I have seen. Hopefully we can turn the banner off for us TIVO users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you go into the setup screen and make the box upconvert SD to 480p then it won't output any screens or the banner to the S-Video port. I just use the S-Video port for Tivo so this setup is ideal.


Today I also changed my Tivo (you need a shell prompt to do this) to ignore the 5100 for analog channels and only use it for digital ones. This lets me record an analog show while watching a digital one live and makes channel flipping with the Tivo more accurate.


alex


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy,

I know you can crank down the time...that's why I said "no less then three seconds"


Alex: How do I tell it do to the upconvert??


I am also curious about how to tell it to ignore the 5100 for the analog...let me wander over to the Tivo Community and find out.


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Alex: How do I tell it do to the upconvert??
> 
> [/b]
> _


_


Turn of the 5100 and then press Menu right away. This brings up the setup menu. The second or third option down lets you select the format to upconvert SD content to and gives you options of 480P, 720P and 1080I.


The downside is that the box's scaler is probably not as good as the one in your TV. If you only use the box for HD content that doesn't really matter.


One of the threads on serial control of the Tivo has a script called "setup.txt" that allows you to change the Tivo to use it's tuner for analog and the 5100 for digital.


alex_


----------



## Vespa

Cool..thanks. At this point our friends at Video Only screwed up my HD delivery, so I am still on my 10-year old RCA.


What are the optimum settings for pre HD (my RCA) and what should I change them to when I do get the TV? (Note: I am using a S1 Tivo)


----------



## Jeremyfr

actually the options are


1.) screen format: 4:3 P&S, 4:3letterbox, 16:9

2.) YPbPr Output: 480p,720p,1080i - this is the HD output rez for HD material

3.) 4:3 override: off(uses whatever your HD rez on 2 is set at for SD material) 480i & 480P


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy,

What networks have 5.1 audio? I usually see HBO, but what is the complete list?


Also, what are the video optimum settings for the above ?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Here in Seattle its as follows


104 - KOMOHD

517 - Encore

533 - Starz

534 - Starz East

538 - Starz Cinema

549 - HBO HD

550 - HBO East

551 - HBO West

574 - Showtime HD

575 - Showtime East

576 - Showtime West

578 - Showtime 2 West

580 - Showtime Showcase West

582 - Showtime Extreme West

591 - The Movie Channel West

593 - The Movie Channel Xtra West


Had to make a correction from east to west feeds.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Optimum settings will vary on the set but for most HD sets it would be.


1.) 16x9

2.) 1080i

3.) 480p


for #1 the only time you'd really use the 4:3 modes is if you had the box outputing to an SD only TV


In that case best would be

1.) 4:3 Letterbox

2.) 480i

3.) Not Available due to #2 being 480i


4:3 P&S is really only for those that want to watch HD material on an SD set and have the box zoom the picture to fill a 4:3 screen of course loosing the side information.


----------



## r0bErT4u




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Comcast has no preference over markets. You want someone to be mad at it, its AT&T why you ask?? because they are the company that didn't spend any money to keep the system in Washington up to par. Comcast has come in and has been spending millions of dollars upgrading equipment/cabling/fiber/etc. to get Seattle up to par with the rest of Comcast.*



Sorry Jeremyfr ... You're one of the few people at Comcast (formerly AT&T Broadband) that isn't an IGNORANT MONKEY










I have, still am experiencing almost 2-years of crappy service with attitude, endless truck rolls, so called technicians damaging my property, wasting both of our time & money, and I don't see this endless support loop from hell changing. I'm so frustrated, and have to vent










Again, I apologize for my stereotyping of ignorant Comcast monkeys. I guess, all I can do is be patient and put up with the endless truck rolls & hours on the phone


----------



## Jeremyfr

It's ok rObErt, what kind of problems have you been having??


----------



## ianken

What I want: "native" setting for HD output.


The HDD-200 had this (I still use one with my BUD). ABC in 720p, HBO in 1080i, let me provide the scaler/processor.


I hope this feature makes it back in to the 6208.


----------



## ianken

This is the cheesy "how to" video some cable operators play in a loop to help new users grok the MSTV guide. But you can see the features of the guide. I am curious as to how they plan to integrate PVR with this.

http://www.microsoft.com/tv/MSTV_IPG_Overview.mspx 


Oh, and will the 6208 be a dual tuner system?


----------



## Jeremyfr

MSTV will be a much more "user friendly" back end. Right now the TV guide that you see is the old onvue system which of course TV guide bought out. its all controlled via TV-Guides central system. MSTV will be a local system hence the huge box controller migration we've been going through to support both MSTV and VOD.


MSTV will allow new features to be added locally and in a timely manner. It will be a very easy system to program for new features etc without taking forever for updates to hit the box.


I really cant wait for this to launch as it will be faster/better, really its going to be all that and a bag of chips! hehe it will also be a much easier programming language similar to that of JAVA or whats used in Windows CE which means that it will be alot easier for the programmers to work with who will keep it running.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm

Damn you all beat me to it. That is, answering Vespa's question about getting rid of the guide for Tivo use. That just goes to show you this board is on the ball.


Yes the 6208 will have a dual tuner.


----------



## Vespa

I am not sure if the topic police would nab me on this, but what the heck:


I am looking at getting a 16:9 HDTV (TUBE). I have been following the postings over in the direct view forum, but I wanted to ask folks local to Seattle what their feeling is on the retailer "Video Only" ? I got a deal (I think) on a Toshiba 16:9 Cinema Series (pre order it and we'll give you a couple hundred off) but I am *REALLY* afraid if I get it home and either don't like it, or there is a problem with it Video Only will say "screw you." I can't put my finger on it, but I just don't get a good level of customer service from them...it's quite the opposite: It feels like a used car lot when I walk in. It makes me very uneasy.


On the other hand, I have read good things about Sears.


Thoughts? Feel free to PM me any comments.


Thanks


----------



## Jeremyfr

Vespa: I can only speak on one experience of Video Only and it was years ago but here goes!


When I was about 14 my parents decided that it was time to upgrade the old 1983 19" GE TV to something a little bigger and newer. So we looked around at several places and my parents decided on a 25" RCA at Video Only. They had it for around 75 or 100 less than everyone else. So my parents decided to get it and $325 later we were at that moment proud new owners of what ended up being one of the worst TV's we ever owned but thats a different story and not anything to do with V.O..


At any rate at that time in my life my parents did not own a car we all rode the bus and walked everywhere. They were going to deliver the TV and it was going to take like 2 days to get it. Me being the impatient 14 year old that I was wanting to play my Super Nintendo on a at that time to me huge 25" tv was just too enticing so I tried to talk my parents into letting me carry it on the bus etc.


Well the Salesman overheard this and offered to deliver that night himself, mind you are house was a good 20 minutes from the store. He was very cool about it, and it was close to closing time. So my parents went out and caught the bus and I rode with the salesman and our new TV home in his car.


He carried the set up to our apartment and took it out and made the basic connections. The guy was totally awesome and I think that he is kind of what had inspired me to always try to go 110% when I did retail sales. So to me it was a very good experience today you would never see a person do this but I guess things change.


Jeremy


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Yes the 6208 will have a dual tuner.*



I can see from the specs on Motorolas site that it's a dual tuner boc, but then so is the 5100, but a lot of good that does you.


I guess what I want to know is will it be able to timeshift two analog ahannels at once? One analog + one digital, etc. If so, then it's gonna be a welcome, box clutter reducing addition to my rack.


Ya know Comcast should do an eraly deployment test to the folks on this thread. That's what I think. Yeah.....


It makes me sick yearning for new hardware from Motorola considering what a wonderful job (biting sarcasm) they've done supporting the 4DTV.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The 5100 is not a dual tuner box, its a triple tuner but heres the 3 tuners,


1.) analog

2.) digital

3.) docsis for cable modem


so the 5100 would have no way of showing 2 channels at once, as for the 6208 I wouldn't know for sure. Miatasm probably could get you a better answer on that.


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy,

Great story...but I think those days are over. If anyone has any current VO experience, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## miatasm

Let me elaborate on my answer...The 6208 will have 2 video tuners, these are not included in the count of the Cable Modem & Out Of Band Controller tuners(see the FAQ for more info). I do not know the full functionality of the tuners yet, like whether you will be able to record two different channels at the same time onto the HDD in the box. Or you will just be able to watch one while recording another. Only time will tell....


----------



## boykster

re: VO...


I've purchased 2 tv's from VO in the past 10 years...a Magnavox 25" TV (and vcr), and a 20" sony WEGA...both experiences were good..but I didnt' deal with the salesmen in any capacity other than telling them what I wanted (Had done my homework prior to entering the store).


So, the extra mile? 91 days after I bought the vcr from them (this was several years ago), the vcr broke (90 day warranty). VO replaced the vcr, even though it was out of warranty.


Other than that, they seem ok.


Rich


----------



## Vespa

Thanks Bokskter....good to know.

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Al Shing

Video Only


I bought my 48 in. HDTV from the Southcenter store last December. They delivered it and took my old TV away for a nominal fee ($35 something).


After a week or so, the TV developed a weird problem with moving, streaky vertical lines going through red areas, such as the info field in the Comcast digital cable guide. This happened with every source, including DVDs and HD.


I called Video Only, and they set up a swap out of the TV, but I had to pay for redelivery. They brought me a brand new one, manufactured in December, 2002, and wheeled out the bad one. The new one has been fine to date.


They sold me the TV basically for the sale price of $1499 without sales tax. It was a couple of hundred less than anywhere else at the time.


----------



## Budget_HT

I would be very comfortable recommending Video Only, as I have to many folks in my extended family.


I have purchased several TVs and one HD-ready TV from Video Only, along with VCRs, DVD players, a DV camcorder and a HTIB DD 5.1 audio/video system. The HD-ready TV developed problems after I had it for a month or so and was replaced immediately with no hesitation on their part.


When buying my first HDTV and my first DVD player, they helped me understand progressive scan DVD and convinced me to buy the PS DVD player. They helped me buy the right choices before I even understood what the right choices were. The Kenwood HTIB A/V receiver turns out to have enough optical and coax inputs for my 2 HDTV tuners, 1 DVD player and 2 DirecTiVo units. Again, I was provided capabilities and sufficient capacity that I did not fully understand until later.


That said, I am not impressed with some of their more recent sales folks. I have been shopping at their flagship store in Tukwila, WA, and I deal with long term salesmen and in one case the owner (who maintains his office at that site and can be found in the showroom at times).


Bottom line for me: If they have the product I want, I will buy it there. I always get the best price there, and I usually get a lower price than their initial asking price--at least on the bigger ticket items.


----------



## ianken

My only VO experience:


I opt for delivery. They tell me the guys will show up in the evening with a truck, dolly and TV.


One guy shows in his pickup with no dolly to deliver a 52" RPTV up three flights of stairs and then asks for me to help even though I told them specifically i was unable to do so due to a respritory infection that made anything other than walking and buying TVs a strain.


Then, when I stiff the guy for 50% (I did half the work) he gets all pissed and threatens to call the cops. I offer him my phone after which he leaves.


That was about 1993 from the Bellevue store across from magnolia HiFi.


No more VO for me.


----------



## r0bErT4u




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sastimac_
> *My new DVD recorder requires Guide Plus before I can select anything other than the analog channels. I got the feature up and running two weeks ago and it looked good. Through the digital box, I could use the DVD timer to switch between digital channels and the guide looked good.
> 
> 
> Then I went for a two week vacation. When I returned, the channel info was blank. The DVD recorder CSR said to go through the set-up procedure. I did. Now the guide says it can't find data.
> 
> 
> I'm caught between the DVD mfg (Philips), GemStar (Guide Plus), and Comcast. Each say it's the others problem. I'm an electrical engineer. A little info on how the Guide Plus data is transmitter would really help isolate the failure point. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Same problem here







I've discovered that there's a compatibility problem with our DCT5100's Override 480p & Guide+







When Override is set to 480p, Guide+ fails. When set to 480i, it seems to be loading listings?!? I dunno ... 3-hours and still empty listings?!?

How long did it take for your Guide+ to fully populate, and does it list the premium channels?


----------



## sastimac

After several hours a couple of channels appeared. It took overnight for the full data dump.Three weeks ago, I didn't get the HD channels.


I'll check my 5100 settings, but don't think it will help. After calling all the local stations, I learned the Guide Plus+ signal is sent over channel four, KOMO. I send a coax feed AND a VHS feed into the recorder. This way the Guide Plus+ signal bypassess the digital decoder box. After about an hour or so, I get a "no signal found" type display. Do you get some, or all, of the channels but not the show information?


Because of my location, I don't have over the air signals. I'm about to send the recorder to the service center for repair. There isn't much else to try.










Anyone want to buy a DVDR80?


----------



## r0bErT4u




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sastimac_
> *... After calling all the local stations, I learned the Guide Plus+ signal is sent over channel four, KOMO. I send a coax feed AND a VHS feed into the recorder. This way the Guide Plus+ signal bypassess the digital decoder box. After about an hour or so, I get a "no signal found" type display. Do you get some, or all, of the channels but not the show information?*



I'm not bypassing the DCT5100. My cable feed: Wall Jack > DCT5100 > Video Tape Recorder > DVDR80 > Yamaha AV > Plasma ...


UPDATE: Almost all channels & listings populated. I'm missing 2-NWCN, 53-FX ... more. There seems to be no reasoning why some channels DO & DON'T get into the guide. It doesn't matter whether or not the channels are HD









*If you want to use the Guide Plus+ feature, downgrade your DCT5100's Override to 480i.*


I'm not going to use Guide Plus+, and restore my Override to 480p. I'll turn it back on the night before, I need to do Timer Recordings. I've e-mailed Philips, requesting this as one of the fixes in upcoming firmware updates.


If you're selling it, how much? FYI: The DVDR90 will have a built-in hard drive.


----------



## Vespa

Does Comcast need to do anything to my cable drops to make them HDTV ready? I ask, because my friend has Comcast digital, and and old Toshibad 4:3. I want to take my HIDEF box over to his house to see what his PQ lookd like.


----------



## r0bErT4u




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *... what kind of problems have you been having??*


*I FEEL LIKE A VOLLEY BALL BEING PASSED TO/FROM TRUCK ROLLS - LINE TECHS - CUSTOMER RETENTION - BILLING - REPAIR - HIGH SPEED INTERNET - 3H Cable - City Cable Commissioner ... endless loop* I don't know what you can do, but you don't want to get involved with this mess. Thanks anyway.


----------



## quarque

Video Only has been great for me and my son. He just bought a 27" TV and found it wouldn't fit in his car when they brought it out. The salesman unpacked the TV and loaded it in the car. Not a big deal bought he could have made my son do it. This was after the store had closed for the evening. They seem to want their customers to be happy no matter what.


----------



## mpestrada74

New to this thread as well as HD (Got our box installed today). Chiming in because of the Video Only references.


When I was doing research on a new TV, I had my sights set on a Samsung DLP. Hoping to do some price comparison I went to my local VO (Tacoma) and asked the sales rep if they carried the Samsungs. He told me no and asked why I was interested in the DLPs. I told him I was originally looking at a plasma TV, but after doing some research (on these forums), I was concerned about burn-in and the fact that if anything went wrong with a plasma, it was pretty much unrepairable.


He then asked me if it was Magnolia Hi-Fi who told me that about plasmas. He then told me with a straight face that plasma TVs *do not get burn-in*. I walked out after that.


I'm sure this was just an over-zealous salesman, but I just thought I'd share my last VO experience.


----------



## biz_qwik

GREAT NEWS!!!!.......Oh My God......WHAT?????


- The only channel I USED to watch was NBATV.


- The perfect compliment to the NBA in-demand package.


- 24/7 HDTV NBA programming.


- 5 HD games per week


- EVERYONE in the states gets it except Comcast subscribers Now?


- Why oh Why does Comcast suck so bad!!!!!!


NBA TV signed today with COX, Cablevision, and Time Warner. It's been availibe on Dish and DirectTV all along.


I have been waiting patiently for about a year now for Comcast to give me this channel BACK, that I had. Let me guess.....another MF'ing money issue for them.....or wait.....how bout not enough bandwith to pick it up?


Please tell me who I can write about this B.S.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *GREAT NEWS!!!!.......Oh My God......WHAT?????
> 
> 
> - The only channel I USED to watch was NBATV.
> 
> 
> - The perfect compliment to the NBA in-demand package.
> 
> 
> - 24/7 HDTV NBA programming.
> 
> 
> - 5 HD games per week
> 
> 
> - EVERYONE in the states gets it except Comcast subscribers Now?
> 
> 
> - Why oh Why does Comcast suck so bad!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NBA TV signed today with COX, Cablevision, and Time Warner. It's been availibe on Dish and DirectTV all along.
> 
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for about a year now for Comcast to give me this channel BACK, that I had. Let me guess.....another MF'ing money issue for them.....or wait.....how bout not enough bandwith to pick it up?
> 
> 
> Please tell me who I can write about this B.S.*



Well why didn't you say so!


Jeremy can you "flip that switch" also. Thanks!


See, that wasn't that hard.


----------



## sastimac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *I'm not bypassing the DCT5100. My cable feed: Wall Jack > DCT5100 > Video Tape Recorder > DVDR80 > Yamaha AV > Plasma ...
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Almost all channels & listings populated. I'm missing 2-NWCN, 53-FX ... more. There seems to be no reasoning why some channels DO & DON'T get into the guide. It doesn't matter whether or not the channels are HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use the Guide Plus+ feature, downgrade your DCT5100's Override to 480i.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to use Guide Plus+, and restore my Override to 480p. I'll turn it back on the night before, I need to do Timer Recordings. I've e-mailed Philips, requesting this as one of the fixes in upcoming firmware updates.
> 
> 
> If you're selling it, how much? FYI: The DVDR90 will have a built-in hard drive.*



Good to hear you got most of the chanels. For the others, go to the SETUP function. The chanels may be turned off. Some of mine were until I manual turned them ON.


I'm on travel to Taiwan and will give Guide Plus+ another try when I get back. If it doesn't work, I'll send it to the Philips service center. Maybe I'm unlucky and have a busted recorder.


----------



## mpestrada74

Question for anyone in the Tacoma area. Is anyone able to get OTA HD signals in Tacoma?


Assuming I can get an OTA signal, I need to purchase a seperate HD box and an antenna, correct?


Any suggestions on a box and antenna?


Oh...and I tried to read this thread, but with 37 pages it got a bit tiresome. Can someone explain exactly why Comcast only has a handful of stations available in HD while stations like CBS, WB and NBC are broadcasting programs in HD?


----------



## r0bErT4u




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Question for anyone in the Tacoma area. Is anyone able to get OTA HD signals in Tacoma?
> 
> 
> Assuming I can get an OTA signal, I need to purchase a seperate HD box and an antenna, correct?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a box and antenna?
> 
> 
> Oh...and I tried to read this thread, but with 37 pages it got a bit tiresome. Can someone explain exactly why Comcast only has a handful of stations available in HD while stations like CBS, WB and NBC are broadcasting programs in HD?*


*Click Over Here & Enter Your ZipCode >>>--> http://www.hdtvpub.com/ *


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Oh...and I tried to read this thread, but with 37 pages it got a bit tiresome. Can someone explain exactly why Comcast only has a handful of stations available in HD while stations like CBS, WB and NBC are broadcasting programs in HD?*



Sure - I'll summarize for you: MONEY. Those stations and Comcast are still negotiating how much Comcast should pay to carry their HD signal (it ain't free).


----------



## marshdom

Questions from down the road in Portland ...


We are just about to get Comcast HD, supposedly on 10/8.


1) Do you need to sign up for any certain level of service to get HD via Comcast? For example, could I stay on my $12/month basic cable and just get the locals via HD? Obviously, if I want to get other stations (like ESPN-HD), I'd have to sign up for a package that has those stations. Or do you have to sign up for at least the cheapest digital cable package?


2) If I do sign up for digital cable, do I get the full standard/analog cable on other TVs in my house (i.e. - my 3rd and 4th TVs) for "free" where I don't have a digital box?


3) What is the additional cost for getting the HD stations, beyond the cost for the package that you are signed up for? Is it just $6 (or something like that) to rent the HD box?


4) When the Comcast HD-PVR comes, will I just have to take my other box back to Comcast and have them give me a PVR box?


And finally (sorry) ...


5) In the meantime, before the PVR box comes, does anyone have experience recording Comcast HD onto a regular TiVo or Replay PVR (I have an old series 1 TiVo)? Obviously, it won't record in HD quality, but will it still record widescreen material in the best possible quality? If so, does it crop the sides of the widescreen or does it do black bars on the top and bottom?


Thanks for answers to any or all of my questions ... just a bit excited to be getting HD (if you can't tell) ...


Go Huskies!


----------



## drewba

marshdom,


1) I believe that you can rent a digital cable box on top of the basic package to get the HD local channels. The number that comes to mind is $5, but I could be incorrect.

2) Yes, all of the channels below 100 are analog and are available to any TV or VCR without requiring a cable box.

3) When I got the HD channels, my monthly cost didn't go up at all over the base digital cable package that I already had.

4) I would imagine that Comcast would deliver the PVR and install it, but time will tell.

5) The HD channels appear on my TiVo letterboxed. The PQ is still pretty good, but nowhere near HD. TiVo has been pretty good about adding the HD channels to their lineup as they are added by Comcast.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Marshdom:


1.) Yes you can get HD access with only the Basic cable. The HD Box will run $5.10 per month additional. It will give you access to the HD channels but have no guide functionallity or access to anything else aside from your basic cable and HD channels.


2.) Yes you do not pay anything extra to have the Standard cable on any other TV in the house that is cable ready and on an "active" jack.


3.) there is no additional charge for HD access but some HD channels require a minimum digital buy through to get, i.e. INHD requires you subscribe to Digital Classic or above.


4.) Like any box the PVR box would be delivered and professionally setup by a Comcast installation technician


mpestrada74: Current plans are to have nearly all the local affiliates HD feed up by end of year. Exception here is CBS due to ongoing negotiations between Comcast/Viacom. But slated for the next few months is KING,KONG,KTWB,KSTW,KCPQ.



Jeremy


----------



## keithaxis

Is INHD up and running yet? I haven't turned on the 5100 box in a couple weeks? Tomorrow was supposed to be day 1, but havn't heard much lately...thankx


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *
> 
> 4.) Like any box the PVR box would be delivered and professionally setup by a Comcast installation technician
> 
> Jeremy*



Jeremy:


I think it's great that Comcast is going to offer PVR enabled STB!


Is there some way that we can pick up STBs and install them ourselves? When I ordered the DCT-5100 this summer, the 'technician' basically handed me the box and left. I had to hook it up, search the AVS forum to figure out how to configure the box and call customer service when I found channels that weren't working. AND I paid $15 for this ...







He didn't even know the difference between composite and component cables.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Current plans are to have nearly all the local affiliates HD feed up by end of year. Exception here is CBS due to ongoing negotiations between Comcast/Viacom.
> 
> *



Jeremy,


Seattle's CBS affiliate is not owned by Viacom. It is independently owned by Cox. So you will see KIRO in HD when Comcast and Cox reach an agreement-- it has nothing to do with Viacom.


Cox also owns S.F.'s Fox affiliate, Atlanta's ABC affiliate and Pittsburgh's NBC affiliate, none of which are being carried by Comcast.


For whatever reasons, Comcast and Cox have been unable to reach an agreement regarding carriage of the digitals of these channels to date. My best bet would be that, if and when it does happen, Seattle, S.F., Atlanta and Pittsburgh will all see these channels appear in our respective lineups at the same time based on a "global" deal between Cox Television and Comcast.


----------



## marshdom

drewba & Jeremy,


Thanks for your replies ... very helpful.


drewba ... glad to hear that Comcast HD works with your old TiVo ... I had been worried about that. Obviously it is heresy to record HD at non-HD quality, but at least it will be good quality and letterboxed.


Now what are the chances that our Portland roll-out will happen as scheduled on 10/8 ... can't wait!


----------



## marshdom

SonomaSearcher,


Do you, by chance, know who owns the Portland, OR CBS (KOIN) and FOX (KPTV) affiliates? I checked both of their websites, but did not find ownership information. It sounds as if both will NOT be carried by Comcast at the outset ... wondering if either (or both) could be due to the Cox issue you mentioned. And if either or both are O&O by the network, does that hurt our outlook for getting them via Comcast (it sounds like it does for at least CBS)?


Jeremy,


This is probably beyond your reach, but any insights on Portland? Doesn't sound like we'll have ID-HD at launch, in addition to CBS and FOX. Any contacts down here that could give you insight on their status?



Sorry to hijack this Seattle thread for Portland ...


----------



## drbenson

I'll second Markhs' thoughts and go one further: When the Motorola 6x PVRs are available, make them available first to AVS participants. Just give them to us- don't bother to install. We will actually read the manual (which the techs don't seem to have the time to do), and get the box set up correctly for HD. For 'free rent' on the box, I'd even be willing to provide some email or Forum support for end-users and your techs. How about it?


Even for the 5100, I, too, found that 'delivered and professionally installed' was a joke- both techs involved admitted they hadn't read anything about the box. They didn't know about the cables- I had to connect the component outputs and figure out that they needed to go to the progressive inputs on my HDTV, no matter how the box was set. I was told that the optical audio carried only 'supplemental information', not sound (though I already had it working), etc. For this I paid thirty bucks.


----------



## CoolCanuck

My favorite Comcast installation experience: Tech came over and stared at my projection screen (wondering where the TV was), and then proceeded to try to run coax cable from the 5100 box to my projector (an X1 which incidentally doesn't even have a coax input). 'Ummmm....I think we're gonna want to try the component/vga connections for HD'. The installation fee is a joke since we all end up doing it ourselves. I did mine while he ran downstairs to go get some extra long coax.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Yeah, my receiver only switches S-Video, so I use a Zektor switch for component video and digital audio (it can switch up to 4 sources). I had everything ready for him to hook up, but he couldn't understand why I had "only 4 wires instead of 5" (Essentially, I had the 3 component video cables plus the optical all ready to go.)

I tried to explain it all, but he didn't really want to hear it. He refused to use my cabling, and wanted to run "All 5 wires" to my TV. He said that the cables he had were "of much higher quality than most". He hooked everything up, and wondered why the sound didn't work. (I have my TV speakers turned off.) After he left, I had to completely re-cable everything, turn off my TV speakers, reset the box to the proper audio output, etc.


And yes, I paid the $15-16 "Home Theater Access" fee as well.


----------



## darmad2002

Yes, I paid $15 to give my Comcast tech a lesson in Home Theater setup. I had all cables ready to plug in to the 5100 and he wasn't sure I had set them up correctly. I would NOT let him touch my setup, so I told him to watch. It was the first time he had seen or heard of "optical audio" cables. I set everything up, including going into the 5100 setup menu and setting the 480p, etc... He didn't know what these settings were either.


Darryl


----------



## miatasm

Yes you all on the forum know what you are doing, and I'm not going to defend the techs or the Cable Co, if they didn't learn or didn't get training on the equipment, they definately should have. But the fact is that 90-95% of the users of this box are NOT on this forum.


Every installer has to have a first time connecting up any particular piece of equipment.


How many times do you think the Cable Co. get calls by customers saying that their box is bad because their HD channels have bars on the top or bottom or both. Only to find out that they are watching the HD channel on the Antenna (RF) input or the program on that channel isn't in HD.


Face it, you guys on here are a very small percentage of the users of this cable box, and an even a smaller percentage of users actually know what the full functionality of their equipment is. If you read enough of the posts on this forum you will come across a uninformed user, but thats why they are here. They have to start somewhere....


A good thing is that most of the features and functions of this equipment are implemented because of the "high-end" users, because they are the only ones that speak out.


CoolCanuck,

And I'm sure he sees a front projector on every other install....


----------



## metz520

I found my tech (subcontractor) to be very knowledgeable in both the 5100 box, plasma TV's and the content carried by comcast.


He wrote down all the HD channels on a seperate piece of paper, showed me the setup menu on the 5100 and even spend some time explaining the crappy digital guide and its shortfalls.


But I'd love to see AVS members get first crack at the 6208 box with PVR functionality. I'd even gladly write up a compare/contrast with my Replay PVR.


Metz


----------



## Al Shing

If a customer already has the HDTV access on his account, and volunteers to bring in his 5100 to trade in for a 6208, then this should be allowed. This saves the cable company money, and prevents having us wait around for the tech to arrive. Maybe as an additional qualifier, require that the customer has had HDTV access for six months to ensure that the customer knows what HDTV is, before allowing the voluntary carry-in trade.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metz520_
> *
> 
> But I'd love to see AVS members get first crack at the 6208 box with PVR functionality. I'd even gladly write up a compare/contrast with my Replay PVR.
> 
> 
> Metz*



Sorry but it won't happen.....When it hits the Cable Co. warehouses it will have had all of the testing that Motorola & the CSO thinks it needs. Sure there will be glitches just like with any other new equipment, but any problems then will be handled with firmware. There is no reason for a beta test, when they have many people that are willing to pay for it & at the same time they will be testing it.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *If you read enough of the posts on this forum you will come across a uninformed user, but thats why they are here. They have to start somewhere....
> 
> 
> A good thing is that most of the features and functions of this equipment are implemented because of the "high-end" users, because they are the only ones that speak out.
> 
> *



I do appreciate that Comcast is rolling out a PVR equipped box. This fact and the recent rollout of the hd channels kept me from moving over to DirectTV.


I also didn't mean to paint all techs with the same brush. It's just that this has happened several times each time costing me a half day of work and sometimes $15. Since these guys are a first line of contact with customers they should be well trained (and well paid too







). If I was a completely 'uninformed' user I would have be stuck since no install was done. Maybe my next experience will be a good one.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *Since these guys are a first line of contact with customers they should be well trained (and well paid too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).*



Unfortunately to become well paid you have to want to go the extra mile & most ppl want to be well paid THEN go the extra mile....and they use that as the excuse for the reason they don't care......Its pretty sad....


----------



## CoolCanuck

Also, let's remember that if you specifically order the 'HDTV Home Theater Access' the tech really ONLY has the option at this point of bringing you a 5100 -- so I'm sorry miatasm but when they roll into my house to do such an install (which is clearly printed out on their work order) I fully expect them to know how to hook up to an HDTV (and that includes front projectors). At the very least, they should know that they can't use the 5100's coaxial RF out to send the HDTV signal to a set. Pretty basic stuff -- I don't think that we are among an elite crowd in that respect. I'm not asking the tech to work miraces -- just to know what different cable connections are used for and not waste my time by trying to make an impossible connection.


I get the impression that a lot of them haven't even seen what HD looks like - my tech, after I finished his install for him, proclaimed 'wow! pretty cool hd' as he tuned to the HBO-SD channel.










Standard disclaimer applies though: occasionally you will get the rare tech who knows their stuff (so these people should become the Comcast instructors for the rest of them).


Oh one final comment -- the tech left with my HD up and running and then an hour later my Comcast high speed internet stopped working. Apparently they entered something in their order screen after my stop and it canceled my HSI. Nice. Shouldn't those two branches of the business be separate -- what a joke of an application if the order entry system for their HDTV accounts can accidentally cancel a high speed internet service.


Ok, back on topic, any word on InHD/2 in our market? Is tomorrow the day?


----------



## miatasm

I completely agree....but what you expect, and what actually happens can be 2 different things. You can express your concern with the techs being incompetent here, but did you do so with the Cable Co? This is the only way to help that situation get better.


You can tell someone a 1000's times on how to do something, but if he doesn't care, it won't really matter in the end, especially if no one is saying anything.


Out there in your area, it will be sometime before the "Classic market" Comcast policies will have been carried out & implemented completely. Considering the bad things I've heard of the original AT&T managed systems...


I can tell you that it is very unlikely the Cable Co. will implement Front Projectors, (but they should) into the little bit of training that is needed on the basics of how to install the DCT5100. But you are correct that the basic concept should be known and can be used in any case.


Your standard disclaimer is soooo true, Jeremy can back me up on this one.


My standard disclaimer is: You can EXPECT what you, but don't assume anything.


And again I'm not backing the techs up on this one because I know how bad they can be. But I'm just saying make it known to who needs to know (the employer), otherwise it seems that it really doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Bruceko

The Comcast tech did and Excellent job installing my 5100. He came prepared with the component cables and made sure it was working well before he left.

On the other hand the contract tech that installed my comcast cable modem totally bot hed the job. I had to have a supervisor come back out to bet it working . He had to remove a legacy att return path block on the pole.


----------



## Jeremyfr

INHD 1/2 should begin launch at midnight though it may take several hours up to middle of the day for these channels to appear.


It's not just "flipping a swith" so to speak. The Box controllers of which there are roughly 10 have to signal each of the boxes to reload channel mapping etc and authorize to the new channels amongst also the headends having to swith the feeds up.


Jeremy


----------



## Al Shing

All the changes discussed showed up on my box this morning:


68 HGTVW

232 BYUTV

233 EWTN

664 INHD

665 INHD2


All the channels work except INHD and INHD2 are color bars, presumably until 7AM. Both are listed as OFF-AIR.


FSNHD is still on Channel 100.


----------



## Al Shing

INHD and INHD2 came on at 7AM as predicted, but there is a lot of breakup in the picture and sound. The sound can't decide if it is Dolby Digital or not. There is still some tweaking to be done, obviously.


----------



## markhs

INHD/INHD2 are working here in Sammamish. I don't have much time to watch but from what I saw the picture looks great!


----------



## brente

I've got 664 & 665 on my box, but they both come up as "not authorized". i have the basic digital package - can also get espn-hd - shouldn't they come up fine, or do I need to subscribe to more?


----------



## jimre

JeremyFr previously wrote:



> Quote:
> INHD requires you subscribe to Digital Classic or above.


----------



## brente

my account shows as Digital Starter Package - Includes: Standard Cable (Basic And Expanded Basic) Digital - does this not include digital classic?


does espn-hd require digital classic, or less?


----------



## brente

ok, as pointed out, i had to add the 'digital classic' package to what i had (thought it was already included, oh well) another $11.99 for comcast...


----------



## Jeremyfr

INHD & INHD2 working great here!


----------



## boykster

cool, I'll have to check out INHD when I get home (forgot to check this morning).


As far as tech's and install experiences...I've had only VERY good experiences with both AT&T and comcast techs.


When my initial cable/hsi was installed, the install tech was very knowledgeable and helpful. I wanted to move my interior jacks to run into my "server" room, and while he couldn't do it (not allowed to modify interior wiring without a workorder...could only jack to an exterior wall), however he did leave me lots of extra coax (didn't need it, but it was nice) and even showed me the box outside and how/where each of the cable runs/hsi were so I could run my own cable.


When I got the HDTV package (old sidecar setup), a different tech came out...this was his first HDTV install, but he had just been to training, so he had an idea of what he was doing. He recognized and understood that I was using a component video switch, and knew what digital coax audio was for. He admitted that the cables they bring are ok, but that mine were probably better. There were problems (my "loop" wasn't quite up to snuff...they had to make some changes), but I had 3 techs at my house at one time (one of them the supervisor) working hard to resolve the problems.


And the last time I had someone out -> my sidecar stopped working (they disabled them) and my signal level was low, the tech grumbled that they should have called me weeks ago to replace the sidecar, and left me a signal amp to install on my own if I needed it (he was impressed by my HT and plasma setup, and realized that I knew how to connect the wiring necessary







).


Anyway, kudos to comcast for improving the quality of the content (HD!) and for striving to provide a better level of service than we were used to with AT&T/@home/TCI.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Vespa

Is there anyone tracking the fast moving changes and additions of HDTV to the Comcast Seattle line up? I am looking for one place I can go to that has updated information and current cable(SD and HD) listings. If there is none, I'll be happy to try and build one. Things are moving VERY fast, and this group has the latest information (More so then Comcast support!) and seems like the right audience to contribute.


----------



## Al Shing

The Guide in your box is always the reference, because if it isn't on the box, you can't get the channel.


The new TV Guide listings on tvguide.com do have all the new channels on as of today, however. This is probably a first.


----------



## Vespa

That guide blows. I think we are in need of a resource that can be updated with data from this group, and our local Comcast rep


----------



## Al Shing

I think between Ken H's HDTV Programming Synopsis, and Jeremy's periodic updates, we are probably covered.


In summary, we are expecting Cinemax HD, Starz HD, and all the locals except for KIRO. These are all confirmed. Cinemax HD is expected in November, and the locals by the end of the year. I don't know when Starz HD is scheduled to launch, but it will be on Comcast whenever.


HDNET is in negotiations.


----------



## boykster

I think a direct link site that lists "current" HD channels by zip code or something would be useful...I had to dig through several pages to find the new INHD channel numbers yesterday (I knew they were there, but had to find em) so I could check to see if they were online yet....


Rich


----------



## Vespa

That's what I mean...a one place repository that we can go to and update and refer to. This thread is 39 pages long..waay to much to page through.


----------



## Al Shing

How about editing message one in this thread to be such a place holder? I think everyone has edit authority to that message, or perhaps Tivolicious would volunteer to keep it updated.


----------



## brvheart

Regarding the "Not Authorized" message on the InHD channels: You will get this message if you are on an older channel package; such as the channel packages that are grandfathered from AT&T. Many people are still on the older channel packages because they would lose channels if they were on a newer package. For example; the older packages such as Silver and Gold used to include Starz. They don't anymore.


The older packages don't have the codes for InHD channels. In order to get the InHD's, you will have to give up the extras you may have had on the older package such as Starz or digital premier. It's a trade-off.


----------



## Calypse

The other night I was watching KOMOHD 104, and when I went to switch channels and pushed the button on the remote, nothing happened. Then I pushed the guide button, menu button, and power button. Still nothing happened. Then about 5 to 10 seconds later all the commands I had gave the box cought up to it and happened all at once. Anyone else ever have this happen? I had this happen twice that night. Haven't watched much cable since then so I dunno if its still happening. The box is all by its self on a metal grate type shelf so it cant be overheating.


Any ideas?


----------



## Jeremyfr

I will try to setup a small website that will give a rough idea of whats available in what areas in Washington state.


One thing is that the offices in Washington only support from Aberdeen north so Southern Washington is out of Portland's service area. Give me a day or 2 to get this setup I'm on vacation right now so I dont wanna do too much work







hehe I'll link it in my signature and also of course post a link.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Calypse: yes this has been a common problem with the 5100 and we are still unsure of why they do this from time to time. If it does this again for a prolonged period of time you can unplug the power cord and plug it back in this will of course clear all the guide info etc. But since I've done this my box has not done it again.


Jeremy


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *Is there anyone tracking the fast moving changes and additions of HDTV to the Comcast Seattle line up? I am looking for one place I can go to that has updated information and current cable(SD and HD) listings. If there is none, I'll be happy to try and build one. Things are moving VERY fast, and this group has the latest information (More so then Comcast support!) and seems like the right audience to contribute.*



This is an unofficial list I keep that's derived from information I find here and there. If I've got something wrong or missing please post a correction.


- A.J.


Seattle Comcast HD Channels

(last updated - 10/1/2003)

Code:


Code:


Channel Station                 Format  Hours           Availability
100     Mariners HD / FSNW      1080i                   Selected Games ?? (Season Over)
104     KOMO HD (ABC)           720p                    
108     KCTS HD (PBS)           1080i   5pm - 12am
109     KCTS Digital (PBS)      480p
110     KCTS Kids (PBS)         480p    12am - 5pm
112     KCTS Learns (PBS)       480p    12am - 5pm
173     ESPN HD                 1080i
549     HBO HD                  1080i
574     Showtime HD             1080i
664     INHD                    1080i
665     INHD2                   1080i
        KING HD (NBC)           1080i                   coming months
        KONG HD (Ind)           1080i                   coming months
        KSTW HD (UPN)           1080i                   coming months
        KCPQ HD (Fox)           480p/720p               coming months
        KTWB HD (WB)            1080i                   coming months
        Starz HD                1080i                   coming months
        KIRO HD(CBS)            1080i                   Negotiations
        Discovery HD            1080i                   Negotiations
        HDNet                   1080i                   Negotiations/Rumor?


----------



## boykster

Calypse,


I had the same problem last nite (thought it was my IR distro system flaking out)....


I think it's a common 5100 problem (oh, jer already mentioned that)


cheers,


Rich


----------



## Andy Anderson

Nikan-


Great job on that summary--thanks!

However, I think ESPN-HD broadcasts their HD material 720p (when not showcasing their craptacular stretch-o-vision).


----------



## Jeremyfr

Andy is correct they are 720p since they are owned by Disney/ABC.


----------



## jameskollar

A dish? I think not. Way to go Comcast!!!!


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> A dish? I think not. Way to go Comcast!!!!



hehe you ain't seen nothing yet!


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

Nikan,


Great list. Nice to see someone it tracking all of this. Once Jeremy is back from vacation and can build a quick webpage, we'll be all set!


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> 
> Nikan-
> 
> 
> Great job on that summary--thanks!
> 
> However, I think ESPN-HD broadcasts their HD material 720p (when not showcasing their craptacular stretch-o-vision). [/b]



Thanks for catching that.


ESPN is, in fact, in in 720p craptacular stretch-o-vision. From now on we should refer to that resolution as 720-PU. (such a stinker)


Seattle Comcast HD Channels- *Unofficial*

(last updated - 10/1/2003)

Code:


Code:


Channel Station                 Format  Hours           Availability
100     Mariners HD / FSNW      1080i                   Selected Games ?? (Season Over)
104     KOMO HD (ABC)           720p                    
108     KCTS HD (PBS)           1080i   5pm - 12am
109     KCTS Digital (PBS)      480p
110     KCTS Kids (PBS)         480p    12am - 5pm
112     KCTS Learns (PBS)       480p    12am - 5pm
173     ESPN HD                 720p
549     HBO HD                  1080i
574     Showtime HD             1080i
664     INHD                    1080i
665     INHD2                   1080i
        KING HD (NBC)           1080i                   coming months
        KONG HD (Ind)           1080i                   coming months
        KSTW HD (UPN)           1080i                   coming months
        KCPQ HD (Fox)           480p/720p               coming months
        KTWB HD (WB)            1080i                   coming months
        Starz HD                1080i                   coming months
        KIRO HD(CBS)            1080i                   Negotiations
        Discovery HD            1080i                   Negotiations
        HDNet                   1080i                   Negotiations/Rumor?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok I've recieved many great emails from members in this thread with thanks,encouragement, and great questions.


I've come to the conclusion that maybe I should start a mailing list for those interested on updates of channels/programming available as well as status updates for those in areas not quite fully up to speed yet. That way it can keep some clutter out of here.


If any of you think this is a good idea and would like me to do so email me through the link in my signature if I get over say 10-15 people interested I will go ahead and do this. This will not be a weekly/monthly thing no advertising or anything like that. Just simply me passing info along when and as I get it.


Jeremy


----------



## mpestrada74

I would like to know when they intend to fix the audio sync problems. Tried to watch Karen Sisco last night and had to switch to analog because I concentrated too hard on their mouths.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok well the list is on! I got about 5 emails requesting it last night woke up to 13 new email in my box this morning.


What I will go ahead and do is for the first email I'll just cover current situations for each area, current channel lineup's, what the hold up may be for certain channels if I have any info on them. expected but not guaranteed dates. Dont worry if you haven't signed up just email me at my link in my signature and I'll make sure you get on the list.


Jeremy


----------



## Al Shing

The audio sync problems are a KOMO/ABC thing, not a Comcast problem.


I just pretend I'm watching a Hong Kong movie, because those are always out of sync, even in the native language.


----------



## RichSun

I've called customer support so many times about the audio sync problem, before I found this forum. Comcast support doesn't have a clue that this is really happening. They claimed that they couldn't repro the problem at their location. They reset my box multiple times and even sent a tech out to my house to try to verify the problem.


Someone needs to pass this info to the support engineers.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I will clarify what is going on in my first "newsletter" that I send out. I've recieved very good information from a very reliable "in the know" source as to whats causing the lip sync issue and unfortunately is not something Comcast has any control over.


----------



## sonu55

Whenever I type 664 or 665 in to my box, it shows me the channel I am on right now and refuses to change. Anyone else have this problem? I called Comcast, and they sent a reset to my box, but that didn't work. They are sending a tech out, but I was wondering if anyone else had some bright ideas or solutions?


Wiring:

I actually have the coax cable wire going from the wall, to the vcr, to the cable box, to the tv. (although the last part I never use). I have it going to the vcr so I can record analog channels (0-99) using my vcr's timer function. (I don't think many people are doing this, but this solves my analog recording issues) I tried the coax wire straight to box yesterday, but that didn't work either.


Location:

I am in Redmond, on Avondale road, very close to where 520 ends. Maybe it's just a problem in that area?


Thanks!


----------



## Jeremyfr

The VCR can cause issues with the Box's out of band data carriage my suggestion is that you get a splitter and run the DCT off one side the VCR off the other this way you have a clean signal to and from the DCT. Remember the DCT communicates both ways a VCR will prevent this.


Jeremy


----------



## sonu55

Pulled the vcr out of the loop, will go get a splitter soon. I still do not have 664 or 665, same problem. I power cycled the machine. I have left it off, hopefully the channels will be up when I get back home. Any other ideas? I do have The Digital Silver package, so I should be authorized for this.


----------



## brvheart

The freezing issue was a problem on the first series of boxes. The early adopters of the HD service are much more likely to have the problem. The serial #'s of the boxes with problems will begin with a GI1316 or GI1317. If you have a box in this range, it doesn't mean you have the problem or will have the problem. But the boxes that DO have the problem are from this series.


Often a simple power cycle (unplug box for 30 seconds, then plug back in) will resolve the problem. Otherwise it will need to be swapped.


----------



## Mike Amend

Hey Jeremy how long should a newly installed dct5100 take to upload channels 664/665/104/109. I have the silver package and HBO hi-def

channel comes in fine, all the above channels say -will be avail shortly-.

presently its been about 3 hours since the install. Yea I know Im impatient!


thanks/ Mike


----------



## boykster

you might have a signal level problem....when they launched 104/109, I had that same message, but it never went away (on it's own at least). I had a tech out to the house and he installed an amp and it worked fine after that.


rich


----------



## Mike Amend

Rich,

Thanks for answering! Since I get HBO-HD just fine wouldnt that mean my signal should be ok for the other hi-def channels. I do have a one in 4 out amp where the signal comes into the house that is rated upto 1000mhz, and another right before the dct5100 which I think is rated that high but not sure.


thanks/ Mike


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Tech support is completely horrible. They can't even answer basic questions like what channel something is on, let alone actually help with a real problem. Thank goodness for this forum.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichSun_
> *I've called customer support so many times about the audio sync problem, before I found this forum. Comcast support doesn't have a clue that this is really happening. They claimed that they couldn't repro the problem at their location. They reset my box multiple times and even sent a tech out to my house to try to verify the problem.
> 
> 
> Someone needs to pass this info to the support engineers.*


----------



## Jeremyfr

Mike: that message means signal is to low at the box for it to properly decode the channel.


Sonu55: you'll probably need to call in and have a signal sent to the box now that the VCR is out of the loop. Most likely it never was recieved/acknowledged by the box when they sent one earlier due to the VCR.


Jeremy


----------



## mpritc

brvheart - FYI, I'm still under the old AT&T Bronze Digital Package w/ HBO added on top, at least according to my last bill. I'm getting INHD & INHD2...Oh yeah, I still get Starz for free.


----------



## noombs

Here's an update from KOMO on the lip-sync issue... I'd asked if any progress had been made since the beginning of the month when I'd posted an initial response. It sounds like this is being actively worked on. Hopefully, we'll see some improvement soon.


- Mike


From: "Wilkinson, Don"

Subject: RE: HD lip-sync problem

Date: Thu, 2 Oct 2003 10:19:02 -0700


Actually, there has been some progress made. The delay is only in the DD5.1 that is associated with the ABC HDTV satellite feed. The KOMO techs have identified the adjustments to be made to the Dolby encoder to get the audio back in time. After tweaking these adjustments during the course of last evening's programming, they determined that each program had slightly different delay, requiring a different setting. This doesn't seem logical to me.


We are getting close. A lot of effort is being spent to get to the bottom of

this. Keep watching and you will see some minor adjustments affecting the

delay as they try to bracket the correct setting. It can't be done off-line

so they are trying not to make the adjustments jarring to the viewer.


Lip-sync errors drive me crazy, too.


Regards,


Don Wilkinson


----------



## Al Shing

The lip sync is better tonight on Threat Matrix, but not perfect.


----------



## Jeremyfr

He had emailed me earlier regarding the issues but asked that I didn't get into details or mention him. Looks like he decided to let the cat out of the bag.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW the response for my "newsletter" has been quite overwhelming I believe I have just over 50 people in my list now. I'm quite surprised at the both rapid and huge response.


Jeremy


----------



## r0bErT4u

I was wondering if anyone wanted to help produce a public access television show about Home Theater, Broadband, Short Films, and more?!? The studios & all resources needed are free. You just need to take the classes & put in the time. >>>--> http://www.scantv.org/


----------



## nishant

First off, I want to thank Jeremy for all of the help he has provided. You have indeed been a huge help, especially since I no longer have to deal with trying to talk to clueless customer reps.


Secondly, I have a question for Jeremy:


Jeremy, do you have any word on when the High-Def NBC will be available? I cannot tell you how much I am wanting/hoping for that channel to become available. Ever since the fall tv season has started, I want to be able to watch shows such as Law & Order, new comer Las Vegas, and new comer to HD, West Wing.


A few weeks back, I actually purchased an OTA tuner, but could not justify the expense of $400 just for one channel!


I am sure that this question has been asked over and over, but this is the one thing that I am highly anticipating!


Thanx,

--Nishant


----------



## Jeremyfr

Nishant: I dont have a date yet unfortunately but have been told by many sources that it will be by years end. Now that we've got INHD launched and FSNWHD is offair till next baseball season and most rebuild work is done I'd forsee it happening soon. I wish I could give an aproximate date but none have been thrown at me yet.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW as you all can see in my signature I setup a full website for those of us in Washington State. It has quite a few helpful links as well as a forum now. Everyone is welcome and its really not just about HDTV or Comcast but Home Theater in General. Within the next few weeks I'll be purchasing server space and a domain for it but I think you guys will like what I've got now.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

Well many of you have been "bugging" me about NBA TV and I found an article that looks very promising located here.

http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/tic...929&ID=2905446 



> Quote:
> Commissioner David Stern said in a conference call with reporters that the league would like the channel to be in 7 million to 8 million homes, including both cable and satellite, by the close of the first year.
> 
> 
> Stern added the NBA is still in talks with Comcast Corp. (CMCSA), the largest U.S. cable operator and other companies, and hopes to announce more deals before the start of the 2003-2004 season in late October



Sounds like it's probably coming back!


Jeremy


----------



## biz_qwik

I think your toying with my emotions here pal!










I thought for a oh so sweet second that you were gonna spill the unthinkable......that article has been my light at the end of the comcast tunnel that faintly glows in it's hi-def hue. Yes...that light is NBATV. I mean common allready just hook a brotha up.


I am giving up on the "Hit tha Switch" campaign. Let's open the "Make tha Damn Call!!"..and speak of the NBATV revolt in Sea-town.


I tried to write the NBA to try and find out what's the hold up. Totally standard response about calling my cable provider. Laim.


Only three weeks till the season.....tick, tock.


MUST HAVE HD BALL!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Anderson

KOMO's lip sync has been looking much better these days. Looks like they may be ironing this thing out.


----------



## Mike Amend

Is anyone else having reception problems with INHD1 and INHD2. I get reception on these channels at night and sometimes during the day but its real hit and miss during the day. I just had Comcast come out and check my signal at the tv and its well within tolerances according to the tech.


Thanx/Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

No problems here with INHD1 & 2 in Everett. But then again I'm 1.5 blocks from the headend.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Hmm--I have had no problems at all with INHD or INHD2. It's always looked great. I noticed on Romancing the Stone one night that the lip sync was off just a smidge, but that's the only "problem" I've had.


Andy


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *KOMO's lip sync has been looking much better these days. Looks like they may be ironing this thing out.*



I agree - MNF was better and last night was almost perfect. They must have someone on it that tweaks it as it goes, because I've noticed some very slight in-sync and out-of-sync fluctuations and this week they seem to be hitting it.


Tim


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok some more news here. I've managed to get on the Beta Test list for VOD.


It will be employee testing only starting around the end of this month in the Everett area.


I'm quite excited to be able to do this I'll keep updates posted on my site and newsletter as it goes on and I get more info.


Very exciting times!


Jeremy


----------



## Al Shing

The Melanie McFarland article in the PI, http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/tv/143274_hdtv10.html has this tidbit:


"Even now, Seattle Comcast customers only receive seven channels in HD, plus a few Mariners games on Fox Sports Net. Dish Network subscribers get seven; DirecTV's, six. Comcast carries two local channels, KCTS/9 and KOMO/4, although KIRO/7 estimates it will sign on soon, and KING/5 is engaging in "good, healthy negotiations," according to general manager Dave Lougee. Neither satellite system has the available capacity to carry local stations in HD yet."


Also:

"Cable and satellite have always done well during economic dips, mostly because of an urge to stay closer to home. "From a quality-of-life perspective, people are willing to spend more money to enhance their viewing experience," Lang said, adding that he has noticed an upswing in recent weeks of customers requesting Comcast's HD-capable digital converter boxes, which do the same job as HD receivers.


In the early summer, Lang estimated the company was leasing them at the rate of 25 a week. "We're up to about 800 now," he said."


----------



## Roto

I sure hope she's right about KIRO. It would be nice to get the Superbowl.


----------



## mimler

Was it just me, or did that Melissa Ethridge program on INHD look like complete garbage from a PQ standpoint?


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mimler_
> *Was it just me, or did that Melissa Ethridge program on INHD look like complete garbage from a PQ standpoint?*



Yep, same thing down here in the Bay Area. Must have been a problem on the InHD end.


----------



## seatlsteve

Does anyone know if the Seahawk game will be broadcast locally on ESPNHD or if it will be blacked out because of local coverage?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremyfr

It will be on ESPN in HD and on KOMO in SD Only.


----------



## noombs

Jeremy,


Any news on HD-PVR with the Motorola DCT-6208?


In the HDTV Recorders forum there is talk of a rollout within the next 30-45 days:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...postid=2781660 


Can you confirm, deny, or speculate?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

So far I'm hearing 1st quarter next year, Priority right now is launching VOD which I'll be beta tetsting begining the end of the month.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok I've recieved word about the launch of VOD as well as when we will start to recieve 6208's, both will most likely take place near the end of December but this will only be in Everett/Snohomish County. The rest of Western Washington will begin 1Q of 2004. For more details check out http://jeremycomcast.home.comcast.net. 


Jeremy


----------



## Tivolicious

I hate that their priorities don't match their customers' priorities.


"Let's rush to get INHD and VOD; we can wait on the locals and PVR."


Oy


Does anyone else find INHD to be absurd? I take that back. Where else can you watch the football match between Podunk State and the University of Podunk? What a nailbitter that was!


----------



## Jeremyfr

I've been quite happy with INHD myself, as for prioritie's it really has nothing to do with priority but what you can do at the moment, and as far as Everett being firsts its about time since the rest of new technologie's in the past were launched in Seattle or Tacoma first.


Jeremy


----------



## jimre

INHD1/2 are great for doing HD demos for my friends, but I can't say I've actually sat down and *watched* these channels. They actually seem to have real HD programming most of the time, unlike the other "HD" channels.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Let's rush to get INHD and VOD



VOD should be a priority due to the fact that once it launchs the normal PPV chanels go bye bye which free's up bandwidth for say hmmm more HD channels!


----------



## NizZ8

I like some of the programmins on InHD.. The movie previews and some of the nature specials are pretty sweet to watch


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I've been quite happy with INHD myself
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



You've been quite happy with it? How so? I would tend to agree with the sentiment that it's great for demos. However, after a couple years of HD, I'm past that stage. I want channels where I don't watch things just because they're in HD. (no pun intended).


Does Comcast have unlimited bandwidth? If it doesn't, it just seems like a waste.


Just my two cents.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## boykster

I'm in the camp that likes INHD...they have had a couple of decent movies (romancing the stone, full metal jacket), the nature programs are nice, and I got to see the Cure HD concert (I'm a big cure fan)....I even emailed their programming dept to ask them to replay the cure concert after the 15th of sept (when we got it on comcast here) as it wasn't listed to be shown, and I got a response and they aired it!.


Sure, it's a bit of "fluff" right now, but the channels are young...give them time to mature...I'm sure that HDNET wasn't the HD powerhouse it is now when it first launched.


If, however, much better HD channels become available, I'd give INHD up for them, but they just aren't here yet (the networks non-withstanding...that's a contract issue, not a bandwidth one). From what I've read, DiscoveryHD is short on HD programming right now too, so after 2 weeks of that, we'd probably be saying the same thing.


Just my two cents....


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Tivolicious

Interesting -- it looks like I am alone. Just out of curiosity, of the people who like INHD how many are basically new to HD (i.e. didn't watch their network shows/sports in HD last season)?


----------



## boykster

I've been watching HD of and on for the past 3 years or so. OTA is so troublesome in my area, that I now rely on comcast, but I had OTA reception last year and watch most network programming, sports, etc in that manner.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## keithaxis

You aren't alone Tivolicious...but I think a lot of comcast HD'ers are new and iNHD probalby is great for them for a while. Personally I have only viewed iNHD once or twice. I already have PBS, HDNet and Discovery so I can use any of those 3 to show the "wow" if I have guests. I could see a time where iNHD serves little purpose once HDNet and Discovery are on Comcast....of course maybe that is why they aren't on Comcast, because Comcast wants iNHD not programming that shows similar shows....


----------



## Roto

You know Tivolicious, Jeremy didn't say anything about the status of the local stations changing. I doubt VOD or the 6208 box have much effect on when we get more locals in HD. We knew these were coming anyway, just not exactly when.


That article in the PI last week stated that KIRO(!) was close to a deal. I'm not sure whether to believe that, but some news about KIRO is better than none since they were believed to be the last one we'd get. If we get KIRO in time for the Superbowl, I will be happy.


I'm glad to have inHD, even if I've only watched a couple movies on it. I mainly have used it as something to watch during commercials on ESPN and ABC, especially during the Seahawks game. I just wish they'd get rid of the logo. I can see the name of the channel when I switch to it, I don't need a bug.


----------



## Llamas

I'm in the "no Comcast until I can record" camp, and share some of Tivolicious's feelings. However, I'm not sure that VOD and InHD have much to do with the locals or 6208. It's one thing if one was pulling resources away from another, but if they're all progressing along parallel tracks, then we're just frustrated because the tracks we think are important are not the ones completing first.


If that's not the case, and the locals and PVR issues could be getting pushed harder, well...they're not getting my money. My priorities, my money.


--Mike


----------



## Tivolicious

To be clear -- yes, I know that one doesn't *really* have to do with the other.


However, that isn't 100% certain. It could be that Comcast wants to build an audience for InHD.


It also wouldn't surprise me in the least if VOD came out before PVR. Heck, they will probably use the same hardware, but for some "technical" reason VOD will be able to launch a quarter before PVR (even though VOD is much more difficult than PVR).


But, yes, mostly I'm just frustrated at the timing of the parallel paths.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## miatasm

VOD & PVR are not even close to the same technology. They should not even be used in the same sentence. The Hardware is not the same, in fact there is no hardware needed on the user end (other than a digital box). All of the hardware is on the MSO's end for VOD.


VOD is being launched first because it is the most beneficial for everyone, and it has been in effect acrossed the country so most of the start-up issues are known. PVR will only affect a small niche of the MSO's customer base.


VOD IS NOT PVR & Vise-Versa


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *VOD & PVR are not even close to the same technology. They should not even be used in the same sentence. The Hardware is not the same, in fact there is no hardware needed on the user end (other than a digital box). All of the hardware is on the MSO's end for VOD.
> 
> 
> VOD is being launched first because it is the most beneficial for everyone, and it has been in effect acrossed the country so most of the start-up issues are known. PVR will only affect a small niche of the MSO's customer base.
> 
> 
> VOD IS NOT PVR & Vise-Versa*




First, I feel the need to use VOD AND PVR in the same sentence. Done.










Second, I will cry big bulls^% on one thing that you said. VOD is being launched first because it is a revenue generator NOT because of its benefits.


I'm not taking HD PVR here. I'm talking integrated PVR. If you could please refer me to your stats, that would be great. I would venture to guess that the average comcast user orders less than 1 PPV title per month. Furthmore, I would guess that stat would still be under one within VOD systems. If you compare that to customer usage of a PVR .....


I don't know about Comcast's VOD solution. You seem to know more about it. I can assume then that it won't require a box upgrade. Does it not have standard trick-play functions?


TIA,

Steve


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm by no way new to HD or watching HD I just find most content on HBO/Showtime to be quite disapointing and I enjoy being able to watch some of the older movies in HD on INHD, to me the more HD channels the better because really I cant stand to watch anything but HD anymore, The 5 hours that PBS is up I'm at work and really have not seen too much on PBS that I care to watch besides soundstage, ESPN well we all know my feelings about that channel, KOMO has some great content as well as far as primetime/Monday night football but once again I dont get to watch too much of it due to my work schedule. There's many things I find enjoyable to watch on INHD including the boxing and other events that were originally on PPV even the nature/"demo" shows are quite interesting to watch.


As many people have brought up INHD are still very much in there infancy and so far it seems they've been more than happy to listen to customer's which is good thats more than we can say for many channels/networks and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Al Shing

INHD: Fine for filler TV, but thankful for the opportunity to watch Noir without having to buy the DVDs. Year of the Dragon is the only thing I've seen in 2.35:1 on this channel, everything else is cropped.


VOD: Unless it's HD VOD, I don't see much use for it, but I'll take an HD PVR in a New York minute.


FSNHD Channel 100: Discovered today it is gone.


PI article: According to my calculations, after 52 weeks at 25 HD box installs a week, we HD subs are now 1300 strong in the Puget Sound area. I'm amazed that we get any priority at all with those low numbers. At least half of the 1300 will be calling to swap out for a 6208 on the day they become available.


----------



## miatasm

_Originally posted by Tivolicious_
*First, I feel the need to use VOD AND PVR in the same sentence. Done.









*


As long as the sentence is VOD & PVR are nothing alike.......









*


Second, I will cry big bulls^% on one thing that you said. VOD is being launched first because it is a revenue generator NOT because of its benefits.

*


This is why I said "most beneficial for EVERYONE", yes it generates revenue for the Cable Co, but you contradict yourself in the next paragraph saying that the average user orders less than 1 PPV per month, If they order so little than it wouldn't be such a revenue generator would it? I'll give you the reasons it is a priority: (in no particular order)


- To free up a little bandwidth

- To catch the "New" Comcast market up to the "Classic" Markets

- To generate revenue (which isn't much by your theory)

- To enhance Customer Experience / Satisfaction


There maybe more but this is the quick & dirty.....

*

I'm not taking HD PVR here. I'm talking integrated PVR. If you could please refer me to your stats, that would be great. I would venture to guess that the average comcast user orders less than 1 PPV title per month. Furthermore, I would guess that stat would still be under one within VOD systems. If you compare that to customer usage of a PVR .....

*


I wasn't talking HD PVR either, but the only boxes that will have Integrated PVR will be capable of HD also. There will be no additional "just" PVR (lower end) boxes. Its Integrated with HD ability or Nothing. But you will not have to subscribe to HD or have an HDTV to get the PVR box.


Your guess about that the stat being about the same with VOD as it is without VOD would be wrong, but you were just guessing anyway, so I can't hold that against you.







I don't know the exact numbers for average PPV order per household (if they were the stats you were looking for), but it does get better where the VOD service is active.


You cannot compare this to people who will use VOD with people who will use the PVR. There are going to be 1,000's more people who are able to get & use VOD that won't be willing to pay an extra $10/ month or even want a PVR box. Anyone with digital cable will be able to use VOD, at no extra cost per month. On top of that 80% of the programming on VOD is FREE.


Believe it or not VOD is more about customer than it is about the little bit of extra money it generates, now. As I said it benefits everyone short term & long term. Its a good service with very little negative effect.

*


I don't know about Comcast's VOD solution. You seem to know more about it. I can assume then that it won't require a box upgrade. Does it not have standard trick-play functions?*


It will not require a box upgrade. I will have to find a post where I explained how VOD works & I will copy it to here, and will post it in my FAQ. I've typed it many times on this forum.


----------



## miatasm

Here is another post by me about VOD from another thread:

_"VOD is nothing like Tivo or PVR/DVR technology. VOD programming is located on servers at you local CSO. The programming that goes on to those servers is chosen by your Cable Co. Then you chose from that programming what you want to watch.


PVR/DVR (tivo/replytv) basically works like a VCR where it records programming onto a Hard Drive, but YOU decide which programming goes on to YOUR HDD. And you can watch-pause-rewind live TV. And also record anything you want, when you want.


VOD & PVR are 2 different animals, you cannot even compare the 2 technologies."_


----------



## darmad2002

Jeremyfr,


Do you know what kind of VOD programming Comcast is going to have available ? When you say VOD (Video on Demand), are these just like pay-per-view movies, but you are able to watch at any time ??


Darryl


----------



## Tivolicious

Just a couple things for now (I'm in a rush).


1) I understand that VOD and PVR are nothing alike. However, I didn't know about the delivery mechanism. I didn't know if (for performance reasons) VOD bufferred on the 62xx HD. That is why I said that it wouldn't surprise me if the hardware was the same. I didn't mean to indicate anything except for that.


2) To say that there is less than one PPV title per month doesn't mean that revenue isn't generated. I don't know what the current cost per movie is, but let's assume $5. ($5 x 12 x .75 x Comcast subs) would be a fairly big bump.


3) I didn't say that the numbers were the same for VOD. I said that they were probably still under one. They could be 33% higher and still be under one.


Gotta run.


----------



## miatasm

There are PPV movies available on VOD, which include some known classics at a reduced rate. (Slapshot was on there other night) but they also will have Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, & The Movie Channel (if you subscribe), Sports, local news, & many other misc channels / programming. For example Anime, Comedy Central, Music Videos, DIY, Specialty Automotive, all of which are free. The only stuff that costs $$$ are the Movies. You'll see soon enough.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Just a couple things for now (I'm in a rush).
> 
> 
> 1) I understand that VOD and PVR are nothing alike. However, I didn't know about the delivery mechanism. I didn't know if (for performance reasons) VOD bufferred on the 62xx HD. That is why I said that it wouldn't surprise me if the hardware was the same. I didn't mean to indicate anything except for that.
> 
> 
> 2) To say that there is less than one PPV title per month doesn't mean that revenue isn't generated. I don't know what the current cost per movie is, but let's assume $5. ($5 x 12 x .75 x Comcast subs) would be a fairly big bump.
> 
> 
> 3) I didn't say that the numbers were the same for VOD. I said that they were probably still under one. They could be 33% higher and still be under one.
> 
> 
> Gotta run.*



The way you worded it, it seemed like you were saying it was "all about the money" even though it would be "still under 1 PPV per household".


I understood your point, but the purpose of my response was to explain that there is much more involved in the VOD benefits for the user. Of course if the provider didn't think it would make them some money (long or short term) they wouldn't do it. That's just the nature of any business. In this case there are immediate positive result from this service. Win-Win..


----------



## Budget_HT

I received this personal email today. These engineers in the Seattle area have been very supportive of our quest for more HDTV. I really appreciate Ron's personal notification.


Now I am wondering when Comcast will carry channel 11-1 KSTW/UPN .


quote:


Dave,


If you want to spread the news to the forum.....UPN is feeding us native 1080i on Enterprise and Jake2.0 starting tomorrow at 8 PM._ UPN will also feed the Friday UPN movie in native HD starting on the 24th of October at 8 PM with "Double Take"._ As far as I know Wednesday nites will continue in HD until further notice._ movies on fridays will be occasionally HD not always._ Audio is in Stereo not 5.1


All O & O's of CBS/UPN are to be able to pass this on air._ Enjoy!


Ron Diotte

Chief Engineer

KSTW-TV


----------



## the q

Why VOD first before DVR?


My guess is that VOD can be rolled out on the existing platform of the Motorola 2000 cable box while PVR needs to be rolled out on a different box at an additional monthly charge and an additional truck roll.


Access to VOD is free to existing digital cable customers. And there's a whole lot more of them than those that want to pay for the DVR.


I see it as a retention tool for digital cable, to get existing digital cable customers to stay as digital cable customers.


Two questions:


1. How many digital cable customers in the US that already have the DCT 2000 series box?


2. How many customers total do TIVO and Replay have combined?



The answer to question #1 is way higher than the answer to question #2.


----------



## JmyBryan

I'd buy the HD PVR from Comcast. I'm reasonably sure others would as well. C'mon Comcast, make me an offer.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I'd buy the HD PVR from Comcast



I'd wait untill the dual tuner DCT comes out mid next year.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *There are PPV movies available on VOD, which include some known classics at a reduced rate. (Slapshot was on there other night) but they also will have Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, & The Movie Channel (if you subscribe), Sports, local news, & many other misc channels / programming. For example Anime, Comedy Central, Music Videos, DIY, Specialty Automotive, all of which are free. The only stuff that costs $$$ are the Movies. You'll see soon enough.*



Interesting. I wouldn't mind the Sopranos on demand. (especially in HD!)


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> I'd buy the HD PVR from Comcast



Are we going to have to _purchase_ the 6208 when it becomes available? I'm not too keen on that, to tell you the truth. I'd be down with the current box "rental" fee, and even a fee to have someone come out and watch me install it into my own system.







I'm not cool with having to buy it outright. Tell me I don't have to. Somebody, tell me!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Andy: You DO NOT have to buy the 6208, it will not be offered for sale it will only be a leased unit. The monthly cost of which I'm told will be around $9.99 a month or so. I'm still waiting on more concrete information regarding it but I can tell it will not be sold in any way shape or form.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Interesting. I wouldn't mind the Sopranos on demand. (especially in HD!)
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



Unfortunately no HD on Demand as of yet......


----------



## miatasm

Jeremy, check your mail.....


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *The monthly cost of which I'm told will be around $9.99 a month or so.*



Jeremy, I'm assuming that means that those with a 5100 now will have to pay an additional $4 a month to upgrade to a 6208 since the 5100 rental is $5.99 a month (included in the $11.99 digital classic package)? That would be a very reasonable upgrade charge IMO. Please clarify.


Should be getting my 5100 Saturday! Can't wait! I've had basic analog forever just for my 32" TV but was not about to pay for digital for my projector until Comcast got their act together with some HD locals and at least a couple of other channels (like ESPN and INHD). I am a little nervous about the technician messing around in my rack with all the horror stories I've read in this thread. I'll make sure to have everything prepped and just ready to plug into the back of the box.


Also, the CSR I spoke with when ordering the 5100 said something about HD being no charge right now but next year there would probably be an additional charge? Could he have possibly been referring to the extra fee for the 6208 or something else? I really had no desire to press him on this as I wouldn't trust anything he said any way. Do you know anything about an extra fee?


Brent


----------



## boykster

Brent,


My suggestion on the hookup is exactly as you stated:


Have it ready to go before he gets there...have a coax line ready to plug in, and your audio/video cables already routed and ready to plug in. When I had to have my 5100 swapped, the tech saw that I had it all together, and let me do the swap.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Jeremyfr

BJM: The rep was probably right.


In most "established" HD markets Comcast has they have a specific HD tier that runs usually around 10 bux or so, I'm sure eventually we'll have that here.


As far as the 9.99 I dont know how that would work with packages and having the first $5.10 included in the digital package I'm sure they have that worked out since I've read in press release stating it would be good value since it would only be 4 something more than the 5100 box's to customers.


We'll be getting more info here soon I'm sure.


Jeremy


----------



## Jinx

Umm thats bogus, how can they charge EXTRA for something thats going to be mandatory in a few years?then what? regular tv goes south and were left paying higher prices just becuase?? Antenna and docoder are startin to look better and better each day.


Comcast is sure making some poor decisions, first their close to loosing me on their cable modem services (as soon as local newsgroup servers are gone i'm gone).. not i'm not so sure about their cable tv service either..


----------



## Jeremyfr

Jinx: The charge would be for channels like Discovery HD, ESPN HD, etc channels you can't get ota.


DTV will be mandatory for OTA transmission's, When the government says that DTV will be mandated they simply are saying that all OTA transmission's will need to be digitally broadcasted in 480i/p. HDTV however is not mandated in any way. Hence why companies can charge extra for something that you think will be mandated when in fact it will not be.


----------



## ericjut

I'm not sure why people are complaining about a $10 / mo charge for the HD-PVR. If it is going to be $10, I personally think it's pretty reasonable. Don't get me wrong, if it's less, great... but count me in at $10.










What you're paying for is the rental of a very expensive piece of equipement + PVR service.


Let's take a look at Tivo as a comparison: standalone analog tivo are available at around $250 right now, and their service fees are at $12.95 per month. A $10/mo cable HD-PVR is already feeling like a deal right now, especially with no need to deal with the dreaded IR-blaster. But that's not really a fair comparison, Tivo isn't supporting HD.










On the other hand, DirecTV has been talking about their PVR (also using Tivo software) that would support HD for early next year. The only rumors I read so far were talking about a price over the $800 mark. Also, their service is $5 a month. Again, if I don't have to put $800+ on the table for equipement that will be worth nothing in 5 years, count me in! Finally, satellite won't be able to offer HD locals anytime soon, which in my case is a deal breaker.


Sure, if you can get HD OTA... do it! Unfortunately, there are many of us that are living not too far from the antennas that don't have this option because of some hill or building blocking our way (I would personally need a 200 ft pole to get OTA reception). Cable then becomes our only chance to get HD locals and I can't wait to be able to record HD movies and shows from local channels to be watched at the time I want.


Please keep us informed Jeremy...


I'm definitely looking forward for the next few months!


-eric


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> But that's not really a fair comparison, Tivo isn't supporting HD.



True, but I have TiVo, and I feel pretty safe in saying that the Comcast PVR ain't going to be no TiVo either.


----------



## Budget_HT

I am expecting the new HD DirecTiVo to offer the same feature set and ease of use as my current SD DirecTiVo units, with the added attraction of OTA HD tuner capabilities. I see no indication of anything less.


I don't believe that any other near-term PVR implementation can come close to that of TiVo, although I admit that I am biased by our successful use of our DirecTiVo's.


The only way I would consider a Comcast PVR offering would be if it was HD-capable and TiVo-based, or, it somehow equaled or exceeded the features and ease of use of a TiVo.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The recent stuff I've seen on the 6208 indicates, seasons pass capability of course it will recored HD at it broadcasted bit rate, it will record 5.1 audio and playback 5.1 audio. And works directly with your MSO's cable guide service. So to me sounds like it will be equal to Tivo/Replay aside from the intial box's being single tuner.


I'm quite excited to see this box and what it can do myself but then again I PVR with my computer right now and never really did like TIVO/Replay, I've never seen the use in paying 15 bux/month just to have a 2nd on EPG, especially since my PC TV Tuner has a free EPG and Functions similarily to TIVO/Replay.


----------



## Budget_HT

As a lifetime subscriber, I do not pay a monthly fee for my DirecTiVo SERVICE, but I do pay $5/month each for added STBs. With the DirecTiVos we get 2 tuners in a box for $5/month. For non-lifetime customers, the DirecTiVo service fee is only $5/month for any quantity of DirecTiVo's on the same DirecTV account.


The stand-alone TiVo box does not have a DirecTV tuner inside, but does have an analog tuner that can be used with analog cable or OTA antenna reception. It can also be used with external STBs. The stand-alone TiVo service charge (not related to DirecTV) is $13/month for each box.


Both of our DirecTiVos are able to record and playback Dolby Digital 5.1 sound, and both are connected optically to our A/V receiver. We also use a channel modulator and remote control extenders to extend the DirecTiVos, an HD receiver and the DVD player to all other TVs in the house.


I might look at the PVR opportunities differently if I wasn't already "bought into" the DirecTiVo service for life. Perhaps a bigger issue would be with my wife and her total satisfaction with her DirecTiVo. There would have to be some huge improvements available for her to consider switching. If you asked her right now, she would ask why consider switching when everything works the way she wants it to already.


I don't think we are much different from other DirecTiVo owners. We have spoiled ourselves with the easy DirecTiVo timeshifting capabilities. We would never give it up willingly.


In our case we have an added benefit with DirecTV. When we travel in our RV we take a DirecTiVo and another STB with us and we still have the capabilities when we want them. The only drawback is losing the Seattle local channels if we travel outside the footprint of the DirecTV spot beam for the northwest.


As always, YMMV, but for us, the DirecTiVo solution can only be improved upon by the HD DirecTiVo when it becomes available.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

From someone who just went from UTV with two tuners to one with TIVO let me tell you that second tuner is a big deal, especially if you have kids. The HDTV feature is nice, but it wouldn't be worth giving up the other turner imho.


----------



## Budget_HT

Tom:


You must have gone from a 2-tuner UTV with DirecTV service to a 1-tuner stand-alone TiVo unit. Why did you make that change? For the TiVo series 2 features like HMO? Just wondering.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I switched from DirecTV to cable for a lot of different reasons (better HDTV, easier/cheaper with lots of TVs, better programming, etc.) I do miss the UTV unit however.


----------



## ericjut

Actually, I also switched from a DirecTivo unit (2.5 years user) to HD cable.


My reason: I moved to a wooded area and satellite was problematic to setup (for HD capability, I would have needed 3 poles and cut 5-8 trees, >$1000 setup) . So I relunctantly called Comcast, but I setup my HTPC with SnapStream software for my PVR solution, which in my opinion doesn't necessarilly have all the bells and whistles that Tivo software has, but defintely has a simple and attractive UI and it's $69 MSRP with no monthly fees! After getting used to it, I'm pretty happy with it.


I even gave ReplayTV a shot, but returned it within 48 hours. I've read that Tivo users can't get used to ReplayTV and vice-versa, and that's what my personal experience was. Also, I definitely didn't like the 5+ seconds lag between cable channels... though I heard my unit was probably defective.


Dave: while you were lucky to take advantage of the lifetime subscription, it's not available anymore for DirecTivo units and it's now $299 for standalones! Is it true that if you upgrade (for example to the HD DirecTivo), you won't be able to transfer your subscription? I heard about that, and it scared me out of the lifetime subscription.


Also, what annoys me the most about owning a PVR is what 3 of my close friends experienced recently (two standalone Tivos and a ReplayTV). The harddrive of their unit died in just a little bit more than 2 years of usage. Not only they lost all their recorded programs, but had to pay major fees to get it fixed. While this is not a typical experience from what I know, the bottom line of this issue is that harddrives are not meant to be used 24/7 non-stop for years and will get more defects and eventually fail after a few years. While renting the unit won't be problem-free, it will aleviate the costs of replacement if you used the unit appropriately and the harddrive fails on you.


Finally, I don't know if somebody saw any HD PVR box with two tuners recording at the same time while playing back a pre-recorded show, but that sure seems impossible to me with the current technology. High-Def takes a large amount of bandwidth to record, multiply that by 2 (including the seeking times) and then add the decompression cycles and seeking time on the harddrive to read the 3rd steam for playback and that feels like frames will drop. Anybody saw that working?


Anyways, I just wanted to give my experience and opinions on the near-future solutions. And I hope both HD-DirecTivo and Mot 6208 will exceed all our expectations!










-eric


----------



## Llamas

The bandwidth requirements should not strain modern hard drives, and there is no decompression cycle, as far as the hard drive is concerned, for playback of HD.


I pay monthly for my two DTivos, with no regrets. With a pricing model of $4.99/mo for all DTivo service, the math is different than if I had two SA units at $10/mo. My old, lifetime sub for my SA Tivo (now my sister's) paid off, but it does seem risky now-a-days, especially since the hard drive manufacturers have reduced their warranties to one year.


With that in mind, I think I'll be happy to lease a 6208, instead of buying. Of course, I'll also have to find a way to record more than 6 hours of HD. External drives had better be an option.


--Mike


----------



## drbenson

I'll second that thought! I'll be VERY happy to rent a 6208, but if we're limited to an 80gig drive, that will be bad. Hopefully I'll be able to connect Firewire or USB2 to use the 680 gb I have available in my HTPC.


----------



## miatasm

The 6208 is a single tuner unit, basically you have to watch what you record. Or record something and watch something previously recorded on the HDD.


The dual tuner DCT will be able to record & watch two seperate channels. I don't think it will be able to record two different channels while watching a previously recorded channel.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *I'll second that thought! I'll be VERY happy to rent a 6208, but if we're limited to an 80gig drive, that will be bad. Hopefully I'll be able to connect Firewire or USB2 to use the 680 gb I have available in my HTPC.*



I seriously doubt you would be able to connect it to a PC. The documentation for the box says it's supposed to support the use of an external firewire hard drive. We just have to hope that Comcast gives us that option because I don't imagine 80 GB will hold much HD.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Its too bad these things are riveted closed I'd love to get into one up the memory since they just use SODIMM's and upgrade the hard drive with a nice quiet Seagate Baracuda 4, thats the only thing I really worry about with these is how loud the HDD's will be.


Jeremy


----------



## Llamas

I am reserved in my enthusiasm about the ability of the 6208 to support external drives, since it does not mean that Comcast WILL support this feature. To be honest, I could see why they might not. It would probably increase the cost of supporting the box if they have to deal with customers that have problems with their unit due to broken or incorrectly configured external drives.


Let's hope.


--Mike


----------



## boykster

Is there confirmed information on the 6208 doing the 480i/p upconversion for SD material for component video output?


And if so, does anyone know if the quality will be better than on the 5100 (upconversion)...right now it's acceptable, but still lower quality than composite video out for the SD channels...but for convenience factors, I use the component upconversion.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Llamas

Actually, I should expand on my desire for addition storage:


If I am limited to a 6-10 hours of HD recording, I will most likely keep my DirecTivos, and limit my Comcast service to a minimum, recording only HD network shows on the 6208, and all my other programming on the DTivos.


Perhaps I'm just hard to please, but if Comcast wants me to pay them for a broad variety of programming, they need to provide me with the means to record it all...for a several weeks.


--Mike


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Actually, I also switched from a DirecTivo unit (2.5 years user) to HD cable.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Dave: while you were lucky to take advantage of the lifetime subscription, it's not available anymore for DirecTivo units and it's now $299 for standalones! Is it true that if you upgrade (for example to the HD DirecTivo), you won't be able to transfer your subscription? I heard about that, and it scared me out of the lifetime subscription.
> 
> 
> -eric*



The lifetime applies to a continuous DirecTV account with a DirecTiVo, and, as I understand it, would continue when I ADD the HD DirecTiVo. I will not replace my 2 DirecTiVo SD units, I will just add the HD version. I don't know how DirecTV will charge for the HD DirecTiVo, but it should not affect my SD DirecTiVo lifetime service.


I realize that DirecTV no longer offers lifetime DirecTiVo service to new subscribers. Those of us who paid up front ($199 at the time I did) took some risk because, at that time, the lifetime service went with the original DirecTiVo box. Since then, DirecTV has changed from that TiVo-administered version of lifetime service to the current DirecTV version.


I am not trying to convince anyone to change, I am just sharing my personal situation and why it works better for me. In my case, the AT&T (later Comcast) cable TV service was down for days at a time.


I think the cable-satellite competition will benefit all of us eventually. I have Comcast (former AT&T) cable modem service and it has worked very well for me. But their analog channels on their cable service still suffers from PQ problems, at least as delivered to my house.


I might consider Comcast HD service if I did not get great OTA HD reception with my $20 rooftop antenna. I realize that many folks in the Seattle area are not as lucky thanks to the many hills around here (one of which I live near the top of).


The best solution will vary for different people in different locations. From a DTV reception perspective, I am lucky to live where I do. Ironically, analog reception here is barely watchable. OTA HDTV and DirecTV enabled my escape from mediocre quality analog cable TV service.


As always, YMMV, or actually, yours WILL vary.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> And if so, does anyone know if the quality will be better than on the 5100 (upconversion)...right now it's acceptable, but still lower quality than composite video out for the SD channels...but for convenience factors, I use the component upconversion.



The 6208 is supposed to have improved performance in the SD upconversion and in HD.


----------



## ericjut

Dave,


Totally agree with you about the benefits of the cable-satellite competition. I think 2004 will be a very interesting year for both DirecTV and ComCast customers that have HD capability.










-eric


----------



## miatasm

Yes the 6208 supposedly has a better Video Chip.....Only time will tell.


And the functionality will not be any different from the current 5100 AFA the 480 override functions, ect.....


----------



## boykster

Sweet,


thanks to both of you for the replies.


Cheers,


rich


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> We just have to hope that Comcast gives us that option because I don't imagine 80 GB will hold much HD.



I believe that OTA recordings take roughly about 9 GBytes per hour. And that's only if the entire "bandwidth" is dedicated to a single channel. For those of you who don't know, in OTA terms, a channel can be divided into sub-channels. So for example, all of the KCTS PBS stations are on channel 9, and they're referenced as 9-1, 9-2, etc.


MyHD records the entire stream for a given channel. I believe this is because the entire channel+subchannels is transmitted as one "package", and it's easier for MyHD to write the whole thing to disk than to parse out the one that you really wanted. So in this scenario, I'm guaranteed that HD recordings will always take ~ 9GB/h, so an 80 GB HD equates to about 8 hours of HD-only programming - which is pathetic (which is why I have a 250 GB HD).


However, I'm assuming with cable things are a bit different. If I want to record something on one of the sub-channels of KCTS I'm assuming the PVR won't require that all of the other sub-channels be recorded along with it. Hard to say - maybe someone else can chime in.


In addition, you likely won't record only HD content. That will increase your recording time as well.


So the lower bound on recording time will probably be ~ 8 hours. The upper bound is harder to say. Maybe 15 to 20 hours???


Oh, and this is assuming that transmissions aren't recompressed in cable. OTA HD is already MPEG2 (I believe).


-Joe


----------



## Jeremyfr

Joe: Comcast does not compress the HD signal's though some programmers tend not to use the full 19.4mbps for 1080i (cough cough HBO!) so yes it does depend on content delivered, One beta tester I've seen post stated he got around 11.5 hours on his 6208. I'm not too worried about it since my first plans are to get a really big HDD and a firewire case and Voila! the "dvr from hell!" hehe


----------



## livetoflyfish

sooo..... You're saying that the firewire will be active and we will be able to pull recorded material off of the 6208????


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm not saying anything just that I plan on adding a rather large HDD to mine when I get it. As to any other options ie DVHS etc, I cant say whether or not that will be an option. Heck I really cant even say that adding an HDD will be an option but its a happy thought.


Jeremy


----------



## biz_qwik

Hey Comcast......one week till the NBA season starts. In case you forgot, Give me the damn NBATV allready! This is just stupid now.


----------



## nodrog2

Does anyone know if OTA is possible in the Edmonds area? Thinking of wiring for Directtv soon but Comcast is offering a fair bit of HD, does it include INHD? Their (Comcast) site doesn't give much info.

BTW if I cable with fibre what connectors are needed for the multiswitch and the D* receivers, hope this isn't out of line for this forum.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *... does it include INHD?...*



INHD1 & INHD2, 24-7


----------



## nodrog2

tluxon - I assume you have Comcast and hdtv. What locals do they carry and what is your opinion of the PQ? Had you looked at and rejected going to sat? I'm nosy but interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Jeremyfr

nodrog2: In Edmonds the following HD channels are available, KOMO-DT, KCTS-DT, ESPN-HD,HBO HD, SHO HD, INHD1, & INHD2. With more on the way.


----------



## brvheart

They're supposed to be upgrading the on-screen graphics as well with the 6208.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *
> 
> BTW if I cable with fibre what connectors are needed for the multiswitch and the D* receivers, hope this isn't out of line for this forum.*



What do you mean "cable with fibre"? Are you talking fiber optical cable......


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *tluxon - I assume you have Comcast and hdtv. What locals do they carry and what is your opinion of the PQ? Had you looked at and rejected going to sat? I'm nosy but interested in your thoughts.*



Jeremy covered the locals. I frequently compare the PQ of Comcast vs. the PQ of my Hughes HIRD-E86 tuner and I promise you - I can't tell the difference in a "blind" test.


When I finally got my OTA HD tuner in Feb '02, it was just in time to catch the 24-hour-a-day coverage of the Winter Olympics. It didn't take more than a couple seconds to get hooked to the world of HD. As soon as the Olympics were over I had to go through a little withdrawal because there was no more HD that was 24x7.


It was then that I looked long and hard at going to satellite to get HDNet, but I kept holding back. Personally, the reason I never went to Satellite was primarily because I figured that once HD became more widespread, local cable was probably going to be getting my locals faster and more completely than the more "national" satellite. Besides, I'm a bit of an AV junkie and like having cable because of how simple it is to use with my networked ReplayTVs (3) and the TV tuner in my computer (which I just couldn't live without







).


So far, I've been quite happy with Comcast HD, because I still have my OTA for NBC, CBS, WB, UPN, Fox, and Kong. I'm looking forward to the day they are all on Comcast (which I'm convinced will be sooner than they'll get carried by Satellite). In the meantime, we're really enjoying the 24 hr programming on the two INHD channels.


Tim


----------



## BJM

I thought I'd report that the installation of my 5100 box went well. Seems that I got a good tech who knew his stuff and went the extra mile to get me up and running as the signal was intially too week to pick up any digital signals at all. He didn't however, know about INHD 1 & 2 being in the channel line-up.


I'm absolutely thrilled with the HD signal I'm getting with this box, especially the INHD channels. I've got a friend with Dish and DirectTV and this is every bit as good if not better. Looking forward to the rest of the locals comming on line.


One thing that I'm not happy about at all is the lack of Dolby D on INHD and INHD2. I know that the movie "Alaska" (dad gets lost, kids rescue him) is in Dolby D 5.1 and was broadcast that way on HDNet Movies. I know that the audio for the program "Fish Face at Sea Exhibition" is Dobly D but for both of these my reciever only displayed Dolby ProLogic II. I know INHD can brodcast DD as my reciever displayed that for one of their short animation clips. I'm not so concerned about non-movie shows not being in DD but the movies being DD are a must for me. What's up with that INHD? Does this bug anybody else?


Also sometimes it takes between 20 to 30 seconds for the channel to change with the menu updating piece by piece. I know I read about this somewhere in this monster thread but I ain't gonna spend 30 min. doing a search for it. Can somebody in the know just tell me why this is and if anything can be done about it? It would be much appreciated. Also how to switch the HD output to 720P. Thanks.


Brent


----------



## nodrog2

Yes, fibre optic cable. It is used a lot in computer cabling and seems a good option - smaller cable with multifibres to carry individual data. Just wondering if this is being done anywhere.


thanks for your info on PQ, helps my decision. Any information on the 6208? I am assuming its a dvr of some sort and hopefully it will be two channel capable as d*tv is. Just hoping.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *thanks for your info on PQ, helps my decision. Any information on the 6208? I am assuming its a dvr of some sort and hopefully it will be two channel capable as d*tv is. Just hoping.*



The 6208 is a DVR, albeit a single tuner model. A Motorola dual tuner model is in the works, but I don't have any dates.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BJM_
> *. Also how to switch the HD output to 720P. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Brent*



There in no spoon........but there is an FAQ.....


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> Also sometimes it takes between 20 to 30 seconds for the channel to change with the menu updating piece by piece.



The first series of boxes (containing serial numbers beginning with GI1308, GI1316, and GI 1317) had a lot of units that had a freezing problem. When you input a command, it just freezes for 30 seconds+ and then often does the commands all at once. If this is the problem you are having, usually a power cycle helps. Simply unplug the unit for 30 seconds then plug it back in. Note: this will wipe out the memory, and will need to download program info again.



> Quote:
> Also how to switch the HD output to 720P.



I'll PM you this info..


----------



## BJM

Thanks miatism. I thought I looked at your FAQ on this before I got the box and didn't see it. Guess I was wrong. So no need for the PM brvheart as I got the info now. Thanks.


Brent


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> containing serial numbers beginning with GI1308, GI1316, and GI 1317



Better add 1321 to that thats what mine is and I get this problem periodically.


Jeremy


----------



## Pitweval

Hello, I live in the Millcreek WA area, and recently got an HD cable box from Comcast. I currently have 5000 series replay which can record at 480P. I'd like to either upgrade to something that can actually record in true HD (say 1080i) or build a media PC that can do the same.


So the question is does anyone have any recomendations, and or experience building this type of machine. I'm looking for equipment recomendations.


I have done a little research on the subject, and have found the following four items online:

ramelectronics.net/html/hdtv-cards.html 

pc-dtv.com/
amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00009RF6G/002-0958010-1250407?v=glance 
skyvision.com/store/mi7800034.html 


The first two are for PC cards, the second two are stand alone machines like the Replay.


My first question is, do these items record in 1080i?

Are they able to record the HD content that's coming across my comcast cable?

Finally has anyone had any experience with the first two cards, especially the second?


Thanks in advance for you time.


----------



## Jeremyfr

PitWeval: First off Welcome to the board, 2nd I hope you're enjoying the fruits of HD through Cable.


I'm unsure of the capabilities of these different products but I figured I'd interject and let you know that within the next few months Comcast will be offering a DVR box that records 1080i HD content bit for bit.


Its the DCT 6208 box and you can find more info on it both on this site and on my site that is linked in my signature have a good one!


Jeremy


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> So no need for the PM brvheart as I got the info now. Thanks.



Too late.











> Quote:
> Better add 1321 to that thats what mine is and I get this problem periodically.



Cool. We went from 1317 to 1329. The 1329's have been very good.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pitweval_
> *Hello, I live in the Millcreek WA area, and recently got an HD cable box from Comcast. I currently have 5000 series replay which can record at 480P. I'd like to either upgrade to something that can actually record in true HD (say 1080i) or build a media PC that can do the same.
> 
> 
> So the question is does anyone have any recomendations, and or experience building this type of machine. I'm looking for equipment recomendations.
> 
> 
> I have done a little research on the subject, and have found the following four items online:
> 
> ramelectronics.net/html/hdtv-cards.html
> 
> pc-dtv.com/
> amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00009RF6G/002-0958010-1250407?v=glance
> skyvision.com/store/mi7800034.html
> 
> 
> The first two are for PC cards, the second two are stand alone machines like the Replay.
> 
> 
> My first question is, do these items record in 1080i?
> 
> Are they able to record the HD content that's coming across my comcast cable?
> 
> Finally has anyone had any experience with the first two cards, especially the second?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for you time.*



I'm not 100% positive on recording 1080i, but from the info I get on this forum it seems that the only way to be able to "record" is via a high bandwidth interface (ie Firewire) to a D-VHS deck or an external Hard Drive. The 5100 doesn't have this output available. The 6200 series will however have this device, and as Jeremy stated the 6208 is an integrated DVR. Someone should be able to confirm this.....if not check the PVR & Recorders section of this forum....Good Luck


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pitweval_
> *Hello, I live in the Millcreek WA area, and recently got an HD cable box from Comcast. I currently have 5000 series replay which can record at 480P. I'd like to either upgrade to something that can actually record in true HD (say 1080i) or build a media PC that can do the same.
> *



At this point there are no PC HDTV tuner cards which can record QAM encoded material as you find on cable. They all have 8VSB tuners which is the encoding format used for over the air HDTV signals.


You need to use an antenna with those products.


Personally I'm waiting to see how the Comcast PVR is. If it is good I'll use it (and be able to record HBO and other premium channels). If it is lousy I'll consider switching to DirecTV and getting an HDTV Tivo (depending on the cost of that unit).


alex


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pitweval_
> *Hello, I live in the Millcreek WA area, and recently got an HD cable box from Comcast. I currently have 5000 series replay which can record at 480P. I'd like to either upgrade to something that can actually record in true HD (say 1080i) or build a media PC that can do the same.
> 
> 
> So the question is does anyone have any recomendations, and or experience building this type of machine. I'm looking for equipment recomendations.
> *



Pitweval - there's an entire forum here devoted to this subject (HD recording devices). Check it out:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...?s=&forumid=42 


Also note the forum moderator maintains an excellent summary of the current state of known HD recording solutions here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=260224


----------



## Babula

Just lost INHD1 and 2. ANyone else?


----------



## Vespa

Yup....broken up picture..bad audio in Bothell. I called Comcast, and they want to roll a truck for me tomorrow. I'll call them and cancel if I we get more folks to concur.


----------



## Babula

I get blank screen that says something like the "channel will return shortly"....


KOMO, ESPN


----------



## Vespa

Yea...just checked ABC, ESPN, HBO, SHOWTIME....all are cool. I think the signal is low...thus my dropouts, and your total dissapearance.


----------



## Babula

Jeremy of the Seattle Forum saya it is probably weak signals. However, I told him all others are fine and why would INHD's be bad? Both of them? Maybe they are on freqs that are weak. I don't know if there is a correaltion between 664, 665 and upper carrier freqs. In any event, I spoke with Comcast and they put a trouble ticket on it. I am convinced it is a head end problem though.


----------



## Mike Amend

I have the same problem here in West Seattle with inhd1 and 2. Comcast came out and checked the signal at the tv and it was perfect. So, I concur about this being a head end problem. I will say that in the past week I have not been losing the signal as much, and yes all my other hidef channels have been perfect except today while watching the Huskies get destroyed the picture was breaking up alot.


----------



## Vespa

What channel were the Huskies on? Am I missing a HD Channel???


----------



## Babula

The last 2 hours it has been in and out. Pixelating, blocking, etc. Now I conclude it is weak signal. Oh well, they will fix it sooner or later.


----------



## Mike Amend

Any program that is on ABC channel 4 can also be found on hidef channel 104, and the Huskies game was on ABC yesterday.


----------



## Vespa

Right....totally forgot about that. On the subject of ABC HD...what's the deal w/ their signal? Do they have a baseline HD signal of 720p and then kick into 1080i as needed?


----------



## brente

abc is always 720p


----------



## NizZ8

Yeah too bad the huskies game wasn't in HD.. i was crossing my fingers for that one..


----------



## Jeremyfr

Anyone else noticed Stereo only on ABC-HD tonight even though it was triggering as DD5.1 during primetime tonight?


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *Yeah too bad the huskies game wasn't in HD.. i was crossing my fingers for that one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You don't need to bother crossing your fingers in the future, ABC isn't doing any college football in HD this year.


----------



## Vespa

I am having a hell of a time w/ INHD and INHD2. They are really blocky and audio is dropping...but all other HD channels are fine.


I do have the cable from the wall into one of the Radio Shack amplifiers (two way) and then sending one to the Mot box, one to Tivo and one to the TV. When go direct to the Mot box, things clear up....how can that be? I have an amp on the damn line!


Thoughts?


----------



## Babula

Vespa, mine started working again a few hours after (if you recall my last report). I had reported it to Comcast not really knowing they were going to send someone out. Today they did and called me at work as the better half does not know my setup and the comcast guy wasn't going to figure it out either. My wife had him call me at work and since I thought I had it working again, I told him it was and he left.


Now it is blocky again and as Jeff says, that is sign of "weak" signal. The trouble I have with that is that it is both channels and everything else is ok (other HD channels) . I am really convinced that there is a system problem and most are not reporting it because there are not that many users yet watching it.


It comes and goes with a "Please Wait: sign.

Bill


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *You don't need to bother crossing your fingers in the future, ABC isn't doing any college football in HD this year.*



**...NizZ8's hopes and dreams are now shattered..**..










Yeah i know, oh well.. At least we got to see a Seahawks game in HD this year right, though it wasn't on ABC.. Too bad the Hawks aren't playing any MNF games this season either


----------



## Vespa

Babula....something MUST be up on the system side. I went out and bought a amp, just like the tech who came to my hose yesterday told me to....and STILL I am getting problems..but on INHD1 and 2 ONLY.


----------



## poppa

INHD must be having problems. I'm having the same bad signal.


----------



## jvorn

I had this same problem with INHD. Comcast came out and replaced the splitter on the outside of the house. That solved it! According to the tech, the old splitters do not have the bandwidth required to pass the higher numbered channels (especially in high-definition).


----------



## Vespa

Most interesting.....the tech left a splitter behind perhaps I can save time and do it myself. What type of splitter was it jvorn?


----------



## jvorn

It's a Signal Vision SV-4G 4-way splitter.


The tech also mentioned that he may need to return soon, when they increase the bandwidth again later this year.


----------



## Vespa

Hmmm...the tech left a Regal 3way splitter.


It says it's a 5-1000MHz 120db EMI Isolation spltter.


Anyone know if it will help if I put this this out in the junction box?


----------



## jimre

InHD and InHD2 worked just fine the last few weeks. It's only been the last couple days that they've gone bad - lots of momentary dropouts & blocky MPEG artifacts. It's affecting both of my 5100s the same, so it's not a problem with a particular box. I'm not losing either channel entirely, like some folks have reported, but it sure looks bad. INHD is now useless as an HD "demo channel".


I don't quite buy the "splitter outside the house" theory because:


1) INHD worked fine prior to a few days ago; no hardware has changed here

2) all other HD channels work perfectly

3) any splitter with the bandwidth to pass the other HD channels (which are between 705-729MHz) is almost certainly going to work for INHD at 753MHz as well.


SOMETHING about INHD has changed here in Puget Sound recently - either at Comcast, or at the source. Jeremy - what's the deal here?


----------



## tluxon

Yes, it seems as though something's definitely going wrong with INHD. I have a 5-1000 MHz amplifier that was installed by AT&T at the time of Digital Cable installatioin about 18 months ago. My signal has always been very strong and I have no problems with any other frequency. Tonight, we were trying to watch the Cliff Diving on Ch. 665 and much of it was unwatchable. I switched over to the tennis on Ch. 664 and observed that it wasn't quite as bad, but it still rendered the program nearly unviewable.


We have only observed this in the last few days.


----------



## Babula

I don't buy Splitter theory. It has been working fine without it. Where is Jeremy when you need him? (just kidding). It does look like low signal levels since it is in and out. My theory, since there seems to me more of us seeing it is that the levels are low coming out of the head end.


----------



## Jeremyfr

You guys have me stumped, I've had no issues with these channels though I haven't watched them too much in the last few days and haven't heard anything from the office regarding any problems with them. Its obviously not a satellite or reciever issue at least I wouldn't think so anyways since more people aren't complaining around here and theres been nothing around the office stating any issues at the either earth station.


One thing it could be is the recent solar activity but I'd say thats a long shot though I'm not a an EMI expert by any means and it would not seem to be an issue even with signal in the neighborhood per say since all the others are working good, I at one point had a list of all channels and what frequency they were at on the cable INHD 1 & 2 I believe are at around 711mhz along with some SD channels though I cant remember which I think they were sports PPV channels like ESPN gameplan or something.


I'll see if I can find anything out when I get back to work on Wednesday.


Jeremy


----------



## Babula

Jeremy, your efforts are much appreciated. I hate to waste the time of one of your techs since I am convinced the problem is not here. If you look at the guys complaining, they are all over. I am in Woodinville, Vespa in Bothell , Jimre in North Bend I think others are in Seattle ,etc. Something is going on here.

Bill


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *One thing it could be is the recent solar activity but I'd say thats a long shot*



Seems plausible to me - the timing is certainly correct. Does Comcast get INHD source from the same satellite as other networks, or a different bird? I'm no expert but disrupting one network's satellite transmissions out in space seems a lot more likely storm effect than say, disrupting the signals on our nicely-shielded, underground coax cables.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I at one point had a list of all channels and what frequency they were at on the cable INHD 1 & 2 I believe are at around 711mhz along with some SD channels though I cant remember which I think they were sports PPV channels like ESPN gameplan or something.*



That list must be outdated, since INHD and INHD2 are at 753Mhz, at least here in North Bend on my 5100 box as reported by system diagnostics->current channel status.


Anyway, thanks for looking into this. I doubt there's very many people who are watching INHD yet - maybe they're all here on this thread  - so not that many complaints yet.


----------



## Babula

Bump


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm not sure which bird its on I'm sure it comes from H.I.T.S. ( http://www.hits.com )but they dont have it listed on any of there transponders I'd imagine its probably on say HITS15 or HITS16 since those seem to be pretty empty according to there website.


----------



## poppa

Did this coincide with the sunspot activity? Maybe the bird got damaged?


----------



## CoolCanuck

Same story here in Seattle...Many of the HD channels are not coming through at all, or coming through with serious pixelation. It's got to be a head-end issue or, more likely, some after-effects from the sunspot activity.


----------



## Roto

I'm in Shoreline and haven't noticed any problems. I haven't watched inHD in the past few days for more than a minute or two, but anytime I flipped past it, it looked fine. Only problem I noticed was Monday Night Football wasn't HD last night, but the reception was fine.


----------



## jameskollar

The sunspot theory only holds water say between 10am ? and 2PM? when the satellites are closest to or passing in front of the Sun. Although solar flares can disrupt signals at night, it is rare, although we are in a period of heigtened sun flare activity. What are the times y'all are losing your signal? When I tune in I have no breakup whatsoever.


BTW: Back in the days when Comcast was AT&T and AT&T was not TCI , I had as lot of prblems with my signal. Fortunately, I had a really cool district supervisor who came out to my house, saw the problem, and told the tech to run another home run back to the distribution box just for my primary TV leaving the other cable still hooked up to run the other TV's in my house. No splitters! Problem solved. Perhaps some of you who are having problems could try get them to do the same for you.


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy, how can I get someone to come out to my house and address this...someone who can recognize the signal is low and can fix this.

Not happy.


----------



## keithaxis

Jameskollar. that is similar what my tech did. The wire being used in front room for the HD setup is by itself. No splitting, as he removed the split outside and ran a new line in for the HD setup. He told me there should never be splitting if it can be helped when using the line for HD.


----------



## biz_qwik

Maybe it's just Comcast interupting service to add NBATV to coincide with tha new season today?


HA HAAAHAHAHAHaa.........I'm such a b-ball loser.


----------



## jimre

I'll state again - the underlying problem here with INHD has nothing to do with splitters, amplifiers, dedicated cable runs, etc. INHD worked perfectly for the first few weeks. Now suddenly it's crap. It's not like my splitters (and those of other people across Puget Sound) have suddenly gone bad.


Granted, some folks may well have a marginal cable distribution setup in their house - and they might see worse problems than others (ie, "channel will return momentarily" vs some MPEG macro-blocks). But that's not the REASON why INHD's signal suddenly went bad a couple days ago.


----------



## danstone

If the problem is being caused by solar flares interrupting the satellite signal, then the problem should be existing in all Comcast markets. Has anyone checked other threads to see if any other markets are reporting similar INHD problems?


----------



## metz520

Dir hard with a vengeance was unwatchable this weekend due to all the pixelation in INHD1.


I concur that this is not an inside the house issue. It worked great when the stations first aired but now they consistantly pixelate and break up in the evenings.


----------



## the q

INHD and INHD2 are on Loral T7, not on HITS.


----------



## jimre

The solar storm thing could just be a coincidence - the INHD problems and the solar flares both started up around the same time, that's all.


Here's another possible coincidence - I was seeing lots of pixelation on INHD a short time ago, so just for grins I tried rebooting my 5100 (unplug power & re-plug). Now INHD and INHD2 both look fine, clean for at least the last 10 minutes or so. Cause & effect, or did the signal just happen to clear up around the same time I rebooted? Anyone else tried a reboot?


----------



## Vespa

We really need Jeremy to weigh in here and have Comcast fess up that SOMETHING is wrong....ii just seems to coincidental we are all having these problems.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Here's another possible coincidence - I was seeing lots of pixelation on INHD a short time ago, so just for grins I tried rebooting my 5100 (unplug power & re-plug). Now INHD and INHD2 both look fine, clean for at least the last 10 minutes or so. Cause & effect, or did the signal just happen to clear up around the same time I rebooted? Anyone else tried a reboot?*



Well, rebooting was in fact just a coincidence. Right now (4pm) the picture on both INHD channels is once again breaking up & pixelating, in fact worse than ever.


----------



## ianken

...when are we getting the rest of our local channels. KOMO is nice but I'd like to see the others too. Enterprise is in HD, and while I'm not too hyper about the show I still watch and would like to catch it in HD instead of fuzzy blurovision.


----------



## Babula

Still in and out here for 664 abd 665. Jeremy is sure staying low


----------



## Jeremyfr

Sorry guys was out of power most of the day today just got it back about an hour ago. I haven't been at work the last 4 days so I haven't had a chance to talk to anyone and see if there is anything going on.


I haven't seen anything in my work email when I check it but I'll ask around tomorow when I get back. I guess were in for an even worse solar flare here very soon I dont remember if they said mid day tomorow or the next day but this one they say will be over 100 times stronger than last weeks.


----------



## Llamas

Where did I put my lead boxers?


----------



## Roto

Really, how many times do you guys need to hear Jeremy say he doesn't know what's causing the problem? He had two postings on the previous page, and you act like he's disappeared. Did any of you call to report the problem? Besides, Jeremy has his own site you can pester him on. Do you really have to do it here?


----------



## brente

looks like canada continues (first dbs, now cable) to get local seattle hdtv channels before seattle comcast customers do...


_Rogers Cable Adds HD, Digital Channels - Rogers Cable launched a dozen digital channels, of which half are high-definition channels. The following HDTV and digital channels are available: HDTV Discovery, HDTV ABC Seattle, *HDTV CBS Seattle, HDTV NBC Seattle, HDTV FOX Seattle*, HDTV PBS Spokane and The Hustler Channel. The following digital channels will launch Nov. 25: MuchMore Retro, Silver Screen Classics, Stampede Television, 10 Maxxximum and Fairchild West._


----------



## danstone

I have not been watching much TV lately, but I tried the two INHD channels last night just to see if I was experiencing the same problems as everyone else. My picture seemed to be fine. I did not have any breakups on either channel. Like jameskollar, I am in the Tacoma area.


Perhaps this is just a problem that is happening in the north end of the sound? In any case, hopefully this info might be helpful for Jeremy to pass along in trying to troubleshoot what is going on.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Perhaps this is just a problem that is happening in the north end of the sound?*



Good thought - I wonder if Comcast gets INHD off a single satellite downlink for the entire Puget Sound region, or if there are multiple downlink receivers - one for King Co, Pierce Co, etc. It does seem like most of us reporting INHD problems are in Seattle or eastern 'burbs.


----------



## Babula

Rob,


What's up with dat?


----------



## DirkPitt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Theres a difference between Basic and Standard, Basic gives you locals with discovery and Public Interest/education channels nothing like espn, fsnw etc so no you couldn't get the Mariners with Basic but with Standard which is all the analog channels then yes you can get the M's in HD with it.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



I just signed up for basic cable ($12 a month) but I DO get ESPN, its channel 30 or 31 I think, and it comes in pretty good. My question, though, can I order the 5100 for $5 a month and get HD (KOMO, public channel) and also get ESPN HD? (Since I get ESPN) or will that be a totally different channel?


I called Comcast this morning in fact asking for the box and the rep. told me I needed to upgrade from basic cable to standard cable to get HD! But reading this forum, I think she was incorrect.


-Bill


----------



## Jeremyfr

Dirk: You can get the box but you'll only get KOMO & KCTS to my understanding, you're probably getting ESPN right now since its on the fringe edge of the filter so its making it's way past it.


Now on to the INHD problems I'll check around tonight see if anything known is going on, as for the signal its recieved at 2 locations, Burien & Everett. Both feed the entire side of the state at all times for redundancy purposes.


Jeremy


----------



## DirkPitt

Thanks for the help Jeremyfr.


Speaking of INHD, can I get those 2 HD channels if I have Basic cable and the digital classic package? Or do I need to sign up for Standard cable and the digital classic package?


thanks,

Dirk


----------



## DirkPitt

Well, I just called Comcast again, and the rep. said I could have Basic cable and the digital classic package and get HD channels. She said I would receive ESPN, KOMO and PBS. Then we got disconnected.


I called back, and talked with a different person, who said I COULD NOT do that to get HD channels, I would need to upgrade to Standard cable. I told him that I knew of people that are doing this (people on this forum I believe are doing this) and he asked for one of their account numbers or phone numbers, so that he could verify this and give me the same deal.


What is up with that?


He couldn't even tell me what HD channels are available in my area.


I wish I could recieve OTA signals, but I'm next to a hill. Basically, I'm just trying to get local HD channels, maybe ESPN, for around $25 a month. Looks like I'd have to go Standard cable and then we are looking at $50 a month.


Also, is INHD1 and 2 pay per view? Do you have to pay for each program? That is what the first rep told me. The second didn't know.


thanks for any help guys.


----------



## keithaxis

you should get iNHD, iNHD2, KomoHD, ESPNHD, PBSHD for 24 bucks or so. That is the amount I pay each month and I receive those 5 HD channels from Comcast. I think it is called the digital plan with basic analog...


Keith


----------



## miatasm

InHD is not PPV.


----------



## DirkPitt

That's exactly what I want! So, I guess I'll keep calling back until I get someone who will get me that setup. I'm assuming you aren't receiving anything like CNN, FOXNEWS (all the standard stations separate from basic) right? Like, the digital classic doesn't upgrade you with the standard basic channels, right?


take care.


----------



## Vespa

(sigh) all I want is my INHD channels to stop dropping out.


----------



## boykster

sad that canada gets better HD cable than we do (our channels even!)....


rich


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *(sigh) all I want is my INHD channels to stop dropping out.*



Move to Jersey......


----------



## keithaxis

Dirkpit, I am not sure about CNN or Foxnews with the $25 package i mentioned above. I know that I get ESPN but not ESPN2. I don't pay a whole lot of attention to what I get besides the HD as I also have Directv and Expressvu.


----------



## Vespa

I lived in Jersey...getting HD is not worth the quality of life trade off


----------



## DirkPitt

I called a third time, and this time it was no problem! The rep told me exactly what HD stations are available, the exact cost, etc! Geesh. I even got her to waive the $16 install fee, because I just got basic cable installed. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Well guys I've got bad news regarding NBA on INHD. It has been officially announced that all NBA games will be blacked out on Comcast since we do not as of yet have a carriage agreement with NBA-TV







still checking on the INHD problems.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *I lived in Jersey...getting HD is not worth the quality of life trade off*



Yeah I know, just let me please have one good thing.....


----------



## Jeremyfr

I talked to someone today regarding the problems with INHD and he asked me to get more info on where everyone is located so if you are having this problem, could privately email me your address or account # at [email protected] 


I'll forward this information on so they can narrow down the areas being affected and look into seeing if this is a headend issue. Thanks guys


Jeremy


----------



## simmike

I just got a Zenith 32" TV with integrated OTA HDTV tuner and digital cable tuner. This TV is the rarity of rarity in that it has built in HDTV tuner and costs less than $1000. Unfortunately, I can't enable both OTA digital and cable digital at the same time. However here is the interesting part. When I set the TV to digital cable and scan for channels, I get three HDTV channels coming over digital cable. These are around 111, or sub channels of this. I get PBS, ABC and ESPN-HD. Since my OTA HDTV is better and has more channels, like NBC and CBS, I will only turn on the digital cable reception when ESPN-HD has something worth watching. All of this with just expanded cable and no box from Comcast.


So gurus, are ABC, PBS and ESPN-HD the only ones I will be able to receive?


----------



## Jeremyfr

yes ABC/PBS/And ESPN are the only unecrypted channels, all others are encrypted and would require a cable card which is not provided by Comcast yet in the Seattle Market.


----------



## jimre

The hi-def Mariner games on FSN-HD (ch 100) this summer were also un-encrypted. But that channel's gone with the end of baseball season. Hopefully we'll get some Mariners HD games again next season.


----------



## biz_qwik

That's it.....Comcast can blow me. Why the hell would they black those games out on INHD? Why blackout a channel they hooked us up with and brag about?


Cuz they don't want NBA getting a bit of programing on their precious system without a full contract?


Are they just plain crazy? Do they even see that EVERY single NBA game in the last two days has NBATV in HD banner at center court the ENTIRE game?


I feel like heading down to the Key with a sign next to it that says like , "....Except Comcast cuz they don't care. They're the self proclaimed leaders in HD and the biggest cable company yet don't care their the only one that you can't even pay and order NBA in HD".


Totally crazy. What excactly is the problem here? All we hear is it should be on this year we're still talking a whole bunch and stuff...blah, blah, blah.... Wouldn't the start of the season BE the target date to get this **** solved already? Why the laim ass statement of this year? That's a big gap which to me is a hopefull guess meaning doubt it unless someone gives in.


Would anybody even like to guess. Is it just a money thing or what? Why could Time Warner get it done and they can't? It's a premium HD sporting channel and I will pay whatever they want for it.


I don't even watch network TV at all. Endless Commercials and laugh tracks are for total morons. Therefore local HD channels are nice to have but no where near as special.


Why shouldn't I get Direct TV? I've waited a strong year for this channel to come back and in that year it's got WAY better programming and became a legitimate channel.


Sorry all.....I'm really pissed off now that the season is here. I had a party planned for Sat night for the Cav's / Blazers game in HD on INHD now I gotta show my friends how god awful SD NBA is on the package on my 57" $3,000 HDTV. I cringe in anger every time a guest says "Who was that shooting?" "How come you can't even tell who the players are on a 57" TV? "This kinda makes me dizzy"


Oh Wait......scrap that. I just realived I can't even get that game since it's on NBATV and my $160 I payed Comcast for the NBA pack doesn't include the MAIN channel that goes with it.


....and I'm out.


----------



## Llamas

Thanks for calling me a moron...


Anyway, cancel your Comcast account, on go to one of the dish providers if they can give you what you want. I'm currently a D* subscriber, and while you and I want different things, Comcast is also not selling what I want to buy (yet). So, I'm not buying their product. I could sign up to get the one network channel in HD, with no way to record, just to get a taste of things, but I don't because I don't want to pay them for a substandard (my standards) offering.


Money talks.


--Mike


----------



## Vespa

Yea...nice to wake up and be called a Moron, isn't it?


----------



## Babula

This could still be a possible reason...from Skyreport.com


So Far, Sats Survive Intense Solar Activity

A very powerful geomagnetic storm generated by a solar flare hit earth early Wednesday, threatening power outages, possibly disrupting airlines communications and creating the possibility of damage for satellites.


As of press time, there were no problems reported with satellites serving North America, including DBS satellites.


DirecTV's Robert Mercer said the company - in nine years of operation - has never experienced signal outage due to solar flares. "Our controllers continuously monitored the health of the satellites during the course of the solar storm and did not detect any problems or anomalies," he said.


Experts pointed out that satellites have been built to withstand potentially damaging events in space, including geomagnetic storms.


However, in Asia, Japan's space agency said the Kodama communications satellite malfunctioned after being hit by recent solar events, and was temporarily shut down to weather the storm.


The latest solar storm was rated a G5 - the highest intensity on a scale gauging space weather - by scientists with the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration in Boulder, Colo.So Far, Sats Survive Intense Solar Activity


----------



## Jeremyfr

um who called who a moron here I really am thinking I missed something??


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *That's it.....Comcast can blow me.
> 
> 
> I don't even watch network TV at all. Endless Commercials and laugh tracks are for total morons. Therefore local HD channels are nice to have but no where near as special.
> 
> 
> .*


----------



## Andy Anderson









indeed.


Well, I guess I'm a moron--who knew! Of course, I don't give a rat's ass about the NBA or basketball in general, so what the hell do I know, eh?


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Endless Commercials and laugh tracks are for total morons.
> *



I am with you on NBA TV, guy. 40 NBA games in HD, plus 60 more in SD, would be a major plus.


As to the Endless Commercials, did you hear Comcast is coming out with the 6208 HD DVR (probably in the next 2 to 3 months in your area)?


Of course, the DVR won't eliminate the laugh tracks.


The usefulness of the term "moron" has been greatly lessened by overuse. IMHO, its use should be reserved for truly appropriate instances of moron-like behavior, such as "Any jury member that really believed OJ was innocent is a moron."


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I'm a moron--who knew! Of course, I don't give a rat's ass about the NBA or basketball in general, so what the hell do I know, eh?*



Maybe he's related to this guy:

http://www.theonion.com/onion3604/do...elevision.html


----------



## biz_qwik

Ok....take it easy here peeps. I'm not trying to call my felow HD freaks Morons. Touchy, Touchy....?


You guys are great! I am much more informed thanks to all of you.


It's just a personal opinion I have. I honestly have totally stopped watching the networks for almost 5 years and have found nothing worth my time. The hype over god awful reality shows for example is way to much for me to handle even seeing commercials for them. Tells alot of society today I feel. To each they're own.......just not in my home that's it.


In hindsight, I think I was kinda talking out loud trying to justify switching to D* and what I'd miss....like you guys care about my problems.....my bad.


I'm a huge basketball fan and that's my must see TV. I had the channel for 2 years and LOVED it till Comcast took it away. NBATV is an awesome channel I'm sorry. It offers the most informative b-ball related programming to date. Many bios shows, classic games and also happens to be the definiative guide for those that choose to order the NBA package. (which Comcast carries) In game reports and a scoreboard that show running scores and times and what channel it's on are fantastic. I feel like I'm talking to nobody but oh well. Imagine for example......24/7 American Idol..or Survivor.....or whatever your program of choice is.


Weather you care for sports or basketball I don't care. All I'm looking for is an educated reply that can help me figure out what the poitics are that are stopping Comcast from picking it up. I'm actually very curious. It may be the NBA's fault, I don't know. What happened in the Time Warner deal that they worked it out? Why are they blacking out INHD? Just thought this would be the place where someone may know something.


Dang.....I didn't know I was in such a minority it appears. Discovery channel is ten fold over say NBC IMHO. But I guess I should check out the hot new Whoopi or Scrubs this week!!!! Hmmm maybe I should watch people eating molded squid guts for an hour...decisions....decisions.


Thanks in advance to whomever actually has any info.......b


Sonoma.....I've definatly been excited for the 6208's. Thanks for the head up.


Ianken..guess that explains my 57" HDTV, 300+ DVD's and basing my life around certain HD broadcasts then.







.....







Funny article.


----------



## Calypse

I agree with you on the blackout. Thats total BS. Are they going to black out all the random NBA games on the network channels? I really don't see a difference. If INHD bought the rights to show the game then comcast should show it. Blacking out promised content is crap.



Mike


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Comcast is not the one deciding to black it out. The NBA could let Comcast viewers see the HD game on InHD, but NBA wants Comcast to carry the NBA TV SD channel before it will let Comcast viewers see NBA HD on InHD.


It's totally up to the NBA as to whether tomorrow's game is blacked out or not. NBA could say, let's give him this one for free (along with the free preview of League Pass that runs through Monday).


NBA and Comcast are still negotiating and I don't think Comcast wants to be left in the dust behind D*, E*, TWC, Cox and Cablevision, so I would anticipate a deal but maybe not for another month or two. But who knows, they could be faxing the final version of the contract as we speak...


----------



## biz_qwik

Makes total sense Sonoma. I guess Comcast would have no quams about showing HD ball for free......in fact I bet they'd love too.


Great.....now you got me on the fence again with the free preview comment. What a tease you iz. The INHD ball commercial bit last night killed me.


P.s. - Was great seeing that Alaska was 2:35:1 last night! Nice job INHD. Looked great as well.


----------



## Babula

INHDs seemed OK last night after being intermittant for several days.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *But I guess I should check out the hot new Whoopi or Scrubs this week!!!! Hmmm maybe I should watch people eating molded squid guts for an hour...decisions....decisions.*



Maybe not Whoopi or squid eating, but you definitely should be watching Scrubs! Only morons don't watch Scrubs!














They don't use a laugh track either. Sterile high five!


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> Maybe not Whoopi or squid eating, but you definitely should be watching Scrubs! Only morons don't watch Scrubs! They don't use a laugh track either. Sterile high five!



Don't usually watch Scrubs, but a hilarious quote from last night's episode:


"If they took all the porn off the internet, there would only be one website left, and that website would say, "Bring back the porn."


----------



## drewba

I'm not usually a fan of sitcoms, but I find Scrubs to be quite clever. I appreciate the sarcastic humor and I especially like the fact that there isn't a laugh track. I don't need to be prompted to laugh, I'm pretty good at figuring out what's funny on my own!


Now how we got onto this when Comcast doesn't carry KING5 and even if they did, Scrubs isn't in HD...


----------



## brvheart

Hey Sonoma, just curious... What brings you over to the Seattle area thread?


----------



## Al Shing

Are the HD NBA game reruns on INHD going to be blacked out or will they be allowed to air?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Any airing will be blacked out.


----------



## tluxon

biz_qwik, you're not alone. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even have a TV if it weren't for sports. The other stuff is just made-up fluff, IMO.


----------



## drewba

I really have to give Comcast credit for the effort they are putting into promoting their HD service. While Dish and DirecTV seem to treat their HD offerings as a secret, Comcast has put regular HD ads in the Seattle Times, on radio and inserts into their bills.


----------



## Budget_HT

Now if Comcast could only get KING-DT and KIRO-DT and others in their line-up ...


----------



## simmike




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Now if Comcast could only get KING-DT and KIRO-DT and others in their line-up ...*



They need to get WB, UPN and Fox also. WB has quite a few HDTV shows. UPN just got Startrek Enterprise. Fox is gearing up for HDTV next year. Comcast is falling behind on this.


----------



## miatasm

Fox (480p) IS available in certain markets....the upgrades to the Washington area will allow these channels to be avail when possible....


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Now if Comcast could only get KING-DT and KIRO-DT and others in their line-up ...*



I kept hearing that this would happen by the end of October... I guess I put too much faith in unsubstantiated rumors. There have been newspaper articles stating that agreements were either made or very close that lead me to believe these rumors.


BTW its interesting that Canada cable gets Seattle channels in HD before Seattle cable customers:


http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...2003,+04:04+PM


----------



## Budget_HT

Comcast promises for HD channels should not be believed any more. Maybe they should say nothing until each channel is already available.


I don't know what the hold up really is, but we have had promises for nearly 2 years now (it started with AT&T Cable before Comcast came on the scene here). Good thing for me that I have great OTA HD reception, but I have friends who were waiting patiently for cable. But patiently ran out many months ago. Comcast's big advertising campaign for HDTV is misleading to folks who don't realize the whole story.


For me personally, there is no reason (except Mariners games next season) to pursue Comcast for HDTV unless they ACTUALLY offer more HDTV than is available via OTA and DirecTV HD. This Comcast habit of "stringing customers along" with unfulfilled promises is getting VERY OLD! I feel sorry for those folks who have no other viable alternative unless they are willing to subscribe to ExpressVu satellite service to get Seattle channels in HD.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Comcast promises for HD channels should not be believed any more. Maybe they should say nothing until each channel is already available.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hold up really is, but we have had promises for nearly 2 years now (it started with AT&T Cable before Comcast came on the scene here). Good thing for me that I have great OTA HD reception, but I have friends who were waiting patiently for cable. But patiently ran out many months ago. Comcast's big advertising campaign for HDTV is misleading to folks who don't realize the whole story.
> 
> 
> For me personally, there is no reason (except Mariners games next season) to pursue Comcast for HDTV unless they ACTUALLY offer more HDTV than is available via OTA and DirecTV HD. This Comcast habit of "stringing customers along" with unfulfilled promises is getting VERY OLD! I feel sorry for those folks who have no other viable alternative unless they are willing to subscribe to ExpressVu satellite service to get Seattle channels in HD.*



I can understand why you would be frustrated with their pace of progress, but how is their advertising campaign misleading? Also, they do offer InHD and InHD2 which aren't available OTA or via satellite. I personally don't find much value in those channels yet, but they are cable exclusive.


----------



## jameskollar

I liken the current state of affairs regarding the lack of HD availability to high speed INTERNET cable service. It wasn't available until two? years ago in my neighborhood and I was forced to to DSL (IDSL to be specific which is only 144kb). I now have cable INTERNET and I will NEVER EVER go back to DSL. I remember how impatient and upset I was that I could not get cable INTERNET although other areas could get it.


That said, I believe that we are in a similar situation with HD. We all want all available HD content now. A year from now, I believe Comcast will have completed the HD deals and the sorry state of affairs we are in now will be a distant memory. I am one of the fortunate ones in that I can get FOX. CBS, KING, KCTS and KOMO OTA so I don't feel as much pain as many others do. However, I cannot get UPN, Discovery etc. in HD. I look forward to the day I can take down my OTA antenna.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Also, they do offer InHD and InHD2 which aren't available OTA or via satellite. I personally don't find much value in those channels yet, but they are cable exclusive.



Actually, I find them quite enjoyable. It's cool to see some of the older movies I really like (Full Metal Jacket, Romancing the Stone, etc.) being shown in HD. Also, some of the documentaries are quite good such as the one on an Endeavor shuttle mission the Over xxx series. The channels are eclectic in their showings, much the way I wish KCTS had gone with their HD offerings.


----------



## Vespa

I agree James...the space shuttle footage had my captivated for 30-mins.Great stuff, but still second tier none the less.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Comcast promises for HD channels should not be believed any more. Maybe they should say nothing until each channel is already available.
> *



I too am frustrated. However, I have not seen any promises other than the "more on the way."


The cable industry is in somewhat of a turmoil now. Regulations on HD must carry are still not ironed out. They are still grappling with the new must-carry PSIP agreement which if fully implmented renders their own guide redundant for DTV feeds. Add in the cable "plug and play" OpenCable push and they are moving to do a lot fo stuff in a short amount of time.


I'm willing to cut them some slack. There are cool things coming down the pipe enabled by the OpenCable POD/CableCard stuff that the DBS folks will not be able to match. For the first time in decades cable will be cool again. I'm willing to wait for that.


----------



## jimre

As a followup - my picture on INHD & INHD2 seems to be quite stable once again. No more dropouts & pixelization. The recent solar storms are also quiet today - hmmm......


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *Hey Sonoma, just curious... What brings you over to the Seattle area thread?*



Just like to see what is happening up there with HD as compared to the Bay Area.


Plus, Seattle's CBS affiliate (KIRO) is owned by Cox Television, which also owns Bay Area's Fox affiliate (KTVU). I believe Comcast and Cox are negotiating for carriage of all Cox stations' digital/HD signals together as one package/agreement. So if and when there are indications/announcements that Seattle Comcast is getting KIRO's digital/HD channel, I would be quite interested because that will indicate to me that we would be getting Fox Widescreen 480p over cable soon in the Bay Area.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *As a followup - my picture on INHD & INHD2 seems to be quite stable once again. No more dropouts & pixelization. The recent solar storms are also quiet today - hmmm......*



It's so bad I can't even watch MNF in hd, it's fine on the analog station. And the center channel of the 5.1 sounds like their talking in a can. Noticed 108 having the same picture issues, 664 and 665 seem to be ok (of course I never saw the issue on these stations)

And some of the lower digital stations too. Anyone else seeing this?



Ric


----------



## brente

Ric - are you referring to pixelation on KOMO-HD (104)? if so, I'm not seeing any in Carnation on comcast... (pic looks good)


----------



## dhemme




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ric Crowe_
> *It's so bad I can't even watch MNF in hd, it's fine on the analog station. And the center channel of the 5.1 sounds like their talking in a can. Noticed 108 having the same picture issues, 664 and 665 seem to be ok (of course I never saw the issue on these stations)
> 
> And some of the lower digital stations too. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Ric*



I was having these issues last week on all my HD channels. Comcast sent out a technician and installed a signal amplifier, after determining the signal was weak to my house. All channels are now coming in fine. Note that I have a 200 foot run of cable from the street to my house, you may have a different problem.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I just wanted to let you all know that due to recent developments I have had to take down Seattle HDTV News for those of you who were on the site it was fun and I'm glad I was able to offer you guys help and a place to strictly discuss HD in the Seattle area, I may decide later in the future to start up another site but probably not anytime soon. I'll still be around here though.


Jeremy

[email protected]


----------



## brente

bummer! Jeremy - thanks for all the info and knowledge you've been able to part to us here on the forum. with the effort you were putting it, it was a positive reflection on comcast and was finally a source of valuable & _correct_ information. hope "recent developments" didn't get you into any trouble - comcast should be happy to keep their customers informed, but alas...


----------



## buddma

Hey Jeremy, I wanted to tell you thanks for everything you have done for us in keeping us informed of the developments over there at Comcast. I, along with others, can only hope that the "recent developments" did not cost you your job. We find your responses to posts are quick and informative. Again thanks for all you have done.


----------



## Jeremyfr

"recent developments" did not but nearly did cost me my job.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

If I were your supervisor and found out about your "unofficial" website the purpose of which was to help Comcast subscribers, which you put together using your own personal time, I would have given you a raise and promoted you.


----------



## Vespa

Ahhh Sonoma, but life in the corporate world is not that easy. Perhaps his boss was ticked off because s/he did not think of it. It was a great resource, and I hope you'll stay around Jeremy.


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ric Crowe_
> *And the center channel of the 5.1 sounds like their talking in a can.*



Exactly! What is up with that KOMO? If this is their solution to the lip sync problem then they better go back to the drawing board. Glad I'm not the only one being annoyed by this (not that I wish anybody had to be).


Brent


----------



## Roto

Policies like that come all the way from the top. Jeremy's manager has to worry about watching their own back as well. Not too different from that guy that Microsoft fired last week for putting a picture on his website showing a shipment of Macs being unloaded for MS. They didn't fire him because they were Macs, but because of a security policy.


----------



## markhs

The removal of Jeremy's site is Comcast's loss. Here was a forum that would dispense information and dispel rumors with a slant favorable to Comcast. Seattle area customers are hungry for information relating to the various cable products, notably the new DCT6208 DVR and a more complete hdtv lineup. It was nice to know what features actually are upcoming and what services Comcast considers a priority. Not knowing this may lead some consumers to give up on cable and try the ota route. I had been pleasantly surprised that Comcast would allow such a site and this helped dispel my notion that Comcast wasn't very customer focused. It seemed like a very progressive move, I assumed that Comcast had some sort of control of the information published on this site but was allowing information known to the CSR's available to the public.


With the removal of this site, I only hope that Comcast will make information regarding upcoming and new services more easily available either through the stb messages (instead of ads), their corporate website, or through CSRs.


Personally I have been staying with cable with the idea that we will have a full lineup of local hdtv channels relatively soon. I am not excited about spending the extra cash and effort to buy a hdtv receiver/antenna but it doesn't make sense to have an expensive hdtv set and to miss out on the local hd channels for a long period of time.


----------



## Vespa

Jeremy,


While you have taken down the "other" site....will you still be able to participate here in this forum, or have you gone silent all together?


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> 
> *I just wanted to let you all know that due to recent developments I have had to take down Seattle HDTV News for those of you who were on the site it was fun and I'm glad I was able to offer you guys help and a place to strictly discuss HD in the Seattle area, I may decide later in the future to start up another site but probably not anytime soon. I'll still be around here though.
> *


*


Well it was fun while it lasted. Thanks for all the hard work Jeremy.*


----------



## Jeremyfr

I can still participate here dont worry but I'm going to be watching what I say and do for a while.


----------



## tluxon

Jeremy,


You put up a really nice forum in a very short time and it was immensely helpful. I can understand why Comcast might be very nervous not having full control of all the information that was disseminated on that site. I suppose it was inevitable that they would become aware of it, and as soon as they did they couldn't just "trust it", so they had to make you stop. Maybe they thought maintaining the site was compromising your ability to perform your present duties because of your greater love for HDTV than broadband. Too bad businesses don't always put people in positions doing the things they love the most, thereby getting the most effectiveness out of them







.


Is there any way you could still put out a bi-weekly or monthly newsletter to the names you already have in your distribution list, perhaps "scrubbing" the origination? Regardless, thanks for all you did!


On the DCT5100s that have until the rollout of the 6208s:

I like to timeshift several of the programs that are on digital stations - especially KOMO-DT, ESPN-HD, INHD1, and INHD2 - on my Replays. Do you have any idea why the picture is SO DARK on the 480i s-video output on these channels but not on any of the others? Meanwhile, the 1080i output on component looks perfect (as good as OTA, IMO). Can anything be done to lighten up the s-video output?

Also, on the s-video output, if I don't letterbox it, I lose several inches off the top and bottom of the picture. Can anything be done about this (such as a firmware update)?


Thanks!


----------



## mimler

Jeremy,


The sad part about this situation is that you were a Comcast advocate and defended the company from the barbs of a critical and sometimes hostile group of HD enthusiasts!! I bet that as a group, we have some of highest average cable bills versus your average Comcast customer. At the same time, we are among the most frustrated customers. Your efforts did nothing short of appeasing the best of your company's customers and encouraging them to stick with Comcast. IMO you should be rewarded for your efforts and encouraged to continue.


I hope that someone from Comcast reads this post and the others that have praised your efforts. I also hope they realize that as a group we are among the most technically savvy of their customers and are not intimidated by the prospect of dumping Comcast for satellite, or OTA, or whatever.


Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## Jeremyfr

tluxon: As for the S-Video thats the only output I use right now as I haven't purchased an HD set yet, I've had no problems with a dark picture on S-Video though I have the dvi/ypbpr output set to 480i so I'm wondering if that makes a difference. Try that and let me know if so then I dont know why it would be like that.


Everyone: I really appreciate your word's of encouragement regarding the situation, I want to make it very clear that I was not asked in any way to take down my site.


There was concerns internally about some of the information I had posted was still being considered propietary and they would have preferred if I had not posted it.


As much as I enjoy sharing the information that I recieve and have I will have to cut back quite a bit, I'll still be able to answer questions regarding tech help with equipment etc, but as for stuff like channels coming etc I'm gonna have to hold back on that. Sorry guys.


Jeremy


----------



## jimre

Well, after a couple good days I notice that pixelization & dropouts on INHD & INHD2 have returned. And according to www.spaceweather.com - so has the latest blast of solar storm radiation. Coincidence? I think not....


----------



## mpestrada74

Out of curiosity, is there any particular reason ABC broadcasts in 720p while the other HD channels are in 1080i?


----------



## ianken

Well, there are valid technical reasons for choosing 720p over 1080i. And vice versa.


It's progressive for one and in the future most HD displays will be progressive. At least that my opinion. The bandwidth needed for 720p is about the same as 1080i.


With 1080i you get 30 frames per second made of 60 interlaced fields. Each field is 1920x540. It provides more spatial resolution.


720p has 60 progressive frames per second. You get more temporal resolution. More frames per second.


In a single second both splatter the same number of pixels on the screen. I prefer the look of 720p, particularly when sourced from good progressive content.


To be quite honest 1080i, or interlaced video at all, is just silly today. IMHO. Originally NTSC 480i was cooked up to get more spatial resolution out of the limited 6mhz bandwidth of a TV signal back in the crusty analog days.


To keep intelaced formats alive in the 21st century is just stupid.


I think ABC made the right call.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *Policies like that come all the way from the top. Jeremy's manager has to worry about watching their own back as well. Not too different from that guy that Microsoft fired last week for putting a picture on his website showing a shipment of Macs being unloaded for MS. They didn't fire him because they were Macs, but because of a security policy.*



It could be worse. If he worked for Motorola he'd be fired already. Every person at Motorola/General Instrument who's ever tried to promote the big dish and help out the users has eventually been fired. Many large companies seem to have a habit if getting rid of their top motivated talent.


It explains the stellar software on the DCT5100.


----------



## metz520

Both INHD1 and 2 were unwatcheable last night. Too bad because my alma matter (UMass) was on inhd2's football night. It's not very often I get to watch them on TV (being 3000 miles away) and too see them in HD would have been a treat.


Of course the primary question going through my head was "why the heck is a game between two 1-AA schools being broadcast in HD?" It's not like it was a single HD camera feed also, They must have had at least 4 cameras in the stadium all in HD.


----------



## nodrog2

Have you had much trouble with INHD being unwatchable. They are one of the main reasons I'm going ahead with HD instead of waiting for more network channels to become available.


----------



## jimre

INHD and INHD2 were just fine until quite recently. I suspect the current batch of solar storms is interfering with one or more of Comcast's satellite downlinks for these channels. It seemed to get better a few days ago during a lull in the solar storms, but had problems once again on Tuesday - (concidentally?) when the solar storm activity picked up again.


----------



## ianken

RE: INHD signal quality


It's been rock solid on my end. It may vary across different parts of the network.


----------



## brente

i've been having trouble here with pixelation & audio dropouts in carnation throughout the week - even last night...


----------



## boykster

looked stunning last nite in shoreline...no pixelation or audio dropouts....


Rich


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Well, there are valid technical reasons for choosing 720p over 1080i. And vice versa.
> 
> 
> It's progressive for one and in the future most HD displays will be progressive. At least that my opinion. The bandwidth needed for 720p is about the same as 1080i.
> 
> 
> With 1080i you get 30 frames per second made of 60 interlaced fields. Each field is 1920x540. It provides more spatial resolution.
> 
> 
> 720p has 60 progressive frames per second. You get more temporal resolution. More frames per second.
> 
> 
> In a single second both splatter the same number of pixels on the screen. I prefer the look of 720p, particularly when sourced from good progressive content.
> 
> 
> To be quite honest 1080i, or interlaced video at all, is just silly today. IMHO. Originally NTSC 480i was cooked up to get more spatial resolution out of the limited 6mhz bandwidth of a TV signal back in the crusty analog days.
> 
> 
> To keep intelaced formats alive in the 21st century is just stupid.
> 
> 
> I think ABC made the right call.*



wierd how my tv (and many others) support 1080i and NOT 720p...

I guess tv manufactures like to resist the future then..


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *wierd how my tv (and many others) support 1080i and NOT 720p...
> 
> I guess tv manufactures like to resist the future then..*



1080i can be done with less capable CRTs. The timing/sepcs for 1080i are the same (mostly) as 540p. 720p requires more capable, and therefor more expensive CRTs. As with all things it's a cost issue.


----------



## r0bErT4u

I'd like to follow up on why there has been no Software/Firmware updates for almost 2-years ... Aaarrrggghhh!!!


Latest Software/Firmware:

Software Ver. 51.22 - 2002 & Firmware of 6.04


My neighbors, co-workers, friends, relatives & myself are still on very old:

Software Ver. 50.00 - 1078 & Firmware of 2.48


Now, I'm reading that the DVI connection has been enabled.


To add insult to injury, I just got off the phone with some very rude & ignorant Comcast representatives







They have no clue what DVI, Software/Firmware was, plus they gave me attitude










Links:
http://cjhengineering.com/5100faq.htm 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1


----------



## jimre

Almost 2 years without an update - really? I thought the very first 5100's were deployed here just over 1 year ago, last October. The first boxes with DVI connectors didn't ship until Jan 03. Maybe it just seems like 2 years...


----------



## r0bErT4u

Okay, mid to late 2001. That's still over a year since an update for the DCT5100 has been sent. Customers have had to endure the pixelation, red push, and other PQ & Audio quirks. I bet a bunch don't even notice or care, but many do. Who at Comcast do I/We need to contact to get some action?!? It's ironic that the customers know more about Comcast's equipment than their phone monkeys











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Almost 2 years without an update - really? I thought the very first 5100's were deployed here just over 1 year ago, last October. The first boxes with DVI connectors didn't ship until Jan 03. Maybe it just seems like 2 years...*


----------



## jimre

Well, just to be accurate - we all got the 2.50 firmware update on our 5100 boxes in late April/early May 2003. This added the much-needed "480i Override" feature. Here in Seattle we got this update about 3-4 months after the very first east-coast markets (original Comcast areas, not newly-acquired AT&T areas) got it.


If the DVI-enabling update is specifically what you're looking for, it looks like these early-adopter east-coast Comcast markets just got this update last week. Based on past history then, I'd guess we'd get this update in 3-4 months.


From what I've read here & in other posts, Comcast Puget Sound seems to be totally focused on upgrading their old AT&T Cable head-end infrastructure to support Video On Demand. It's high priority, since this is a new service that could actually make money for them - unlike say, enabling DVI ports.


----------



## Jeremyfr

As for the enabling of DVI ports if you read the other post's that firmware was pulled and noone has DVI again, it appears they were merely doing firmware testing for the release of the 6208.


As for firmware updates & numbering the firmware version can be different in different markets if they have different requests for features.


As has been stated our last firmware update in this area was around 5 months ago and I'd say to probably expect on coming sometime in Late December.


Jeremy


----------



## r0bErT4u

Firmware 2.50 ... WTF?!? Everyone I know is still on Firmware 2.48 & Software 50.00 - 1078. HOW DO WE GET THE UPDATES? How does one get on the waiting list for the DCT 6208?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *"... Well, just to be accurate - we all got the 2.50 firmware update on our 5100 boxes in late April/early May 2003. This added the much-needed "480i Override" feature. ..."*


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *Firmware 2.50 ... WTF?!? Everyone I know is still on Firmware 2.48 & Software 50.00 - 1078.*



Just dbl-checked, and it is indeed 2.48 firmware that is currently installed. When we got this update back in May, I guess I assumed it was 2.50, since in other parts of the country that was the version that included the 480i Override feature, and we had a discussion thread going about "the 2.50 update". Just replace "2.50" with "2.48" in my post, and my point is still valid: Seattle may be way behind other Comcast markets in their technology rollout, but it has only been 6 months (not 2 years) since we've gotten an update.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Seattle may be way behind other Comcast markets in their technology rollout, but it has only been 6 months (not 2 years) since we've gotten an update



Just to clarify, Seattle is not behind in updates. If you are to ask these people with different firmware what other services they get they would tell you that they already get VOD, and are very near release for DVR etc. All things that Seattle does not have yet and probably wont start seeing untill at least the end of the year. Each of these things requires a different firmware, so for what Seattle has right now we have the correct Firmware, as you see services like VOD added etc you will see the firmware change but not untill then.


Jeremy


----------



## Vespa

Any update on when we'll get the Microsoft program guide?


----------



## Jeremyfr

I wouldn't count on anything till probably around the end of next year, I've not heard anything regarding it at all, and TV-Guide is still the primary in all Comcast markets I think MSTV is still in its very early testing phases at MS honestly.


----------



## Jeremyfr

btw I start beta testing VOD starting around the 17th.


----------



## leewalk

Does anyone know what the highest frequency is that Comcast uses in Seattle for its NTSC and ATSC digital cable channels and whether or not they are in-the-clear or encrypted (other than premium and ppv of course).


I'm hoping that an ADTV HDTV card for my computer will be capable of pulling in all of the channels, but it's only able to get signals less than 800MHz or so.


If anyone has a list of channel #, freq, clear/encrypted could you post?


Thanks! Lee


----------



## Jeremyfr

Lee: unforutnately that wont work with Cable it will only work with 8-VSB modulated HD and cable use's QAM to modulate all of its channels so you would only recieve the normal analog SD channels with that card but no digital channels.


As of yet I am not aware of any PC Card that is capable of decoding QAM.


Jeremy


----------



## jimre

I've seen in another thread ( here ) that there actually *IS* an AccessDTV card that can tune unencrypted QAM. Assuming that's true - then the following Comcast Seattle HD channels are in the clear (currently):


ABC (KOMO-HD), ch 104 (717 MHz)

PBS (KCTS-HD), ch 108 (717 MHz)

ESPN-HD, ch 173 (729 Mhz)


the other HD channels (HBO-HD, SHO-HD, INHD, INHD2) are all encrypted.


I don't know of any channel vs freq. list - I've asked Comcast and they (engineering folks, not CSRs) said they don't really have one. Maybe JeremyFr can find one.


You can always use the Moto 5100 diagnostics to find the details of the specific channel you're tuned to - frequency, encrypted status, etc.


----------



## Jeremyfr

it really all depends on the channel but as for frequency Comcast doesnt exceed 860Mhz currently.


----------



## CoolCanuck

So....can we expect Cinemax-HD any day now?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> So....can we expect Cinemax-HD any day now?



I haven't heard anything regarding carriage of this channel yet.


----------



## Roto

I don't imagine there will be much of anything on Cinemax-HD that wasn't on HBO first. Though I guess it would at least have movies on during prime time. HBO loves to have reruns of shows that aren't even HD like K-Street and sports highlight shows during the week at 8pm







This is why I want Starz-HD.


----------



## boykster

no kidding roto...I'm tired of turning to HBO-HD/SHO-HD at 8pm and finding crap on....


----------



## brvheart

HBO and SHO HD don't optimize their content for their HD channels. The movies played are not "selected" because of their image quality. It is definitely nice to see some well-done movies in 1080i, but the majority of the stuff is rather un-exciting.


I think priority should always be on acquiring local and cable networks offering HD. Although the premiums offerings will always come along smoother.


----------



## weebling1




> Quote:
> the other HD channels (HBO-HD, SHO-HD, INHD, INHD2) are all encrypted.



I thought INHD and INHD2 were on the free list?

Do you mean you need the cable box to un-encrypt them, but you don't pay extra?



QUOTED FROM "WHAT'S IN MY AREA"

Welcome to Comcast of Snohomish County, Wa


7 Channels Now Available!


We currently offer the following HDTV Channels to Comcast Digital Customers who have an HDTV decoder:


KOMO 4 - Seattle Market's local ABC station - Channel 104 ~Not available on satellite!


KCTS - Seattle's local PBS station - Channel 108 ~Not available on satellite!


ESPN - Channel 173


INHD - Channel 664


INHD2 - Channel 665


the following HDTV Premium Movie channels*:


HBO West - Channel 549


Showtime West - Channel 574


*A subscription to HBO or Showtime is required to receive the HDTV channel from that service. HDTV Programming is limited to the programs delivered to Comcast in HDTV format by the underlying program provider. Programming is subject to change.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by weebling1_
> *I thought INHD and INHD2 were on the free list?
> 
> Do you mean you need the cable box to un-encrypt them, but you don't pay extra?*



Correct. "Free" doesn't mean "unencrypted". You would not be able to decrypt these programs if you had your own QAM-capable HD receiver or card.


----------



## Llamas

Isn't the rule of thumb on encrypted vs. unencrypted availability of a channel that it will be unencrypted if it's available OTA, and encrypted otherwise?


In a separate thought, I'm one of the conflicted/tempted people that don't have Comcast, want HD, but can't bring myself to sign up until a PVR and networks are available. Originally, I thought that pretty soon the networks would be available, and the temptation not to wait for the 6208 would get too great. Now, I'm beginning to wonder if it will work the other way around, with the PVR available before the rest of the networks.


--Mike


----------



## mpestrada74

With reports of DVI becoming enabled in East coast Comcast markets, I'm curiouis what the latest firmware and software versions are for the 5100 in the Seattle area.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> With reports of DVI becoming enabled in East coast Comcast markets, I'm curiouis what the latest firmware and software versions are for the 5100 in the Seattle area.



50.00 1078

2.5


----------



## CoolCanuck

All I want for Christmas is my local networks in HD! I know the whole CBS-HD acquisition is a royal mess, but at least get KING5 on there!


----------



## nodrog2

How many HD 'wanters' have contacted KING andCBS regarding timeline for HD. I know Comcast is the negotiator but with many requesting we may be able to help tilt the timeframe in our direction.

Just a thought.


----------



## Llamas

nodrog2,


I prefer to be called an 'HD whiner'. That conveys the dignity I deserve.


I'll send off email, today, but if I recall correctly, the responses people have been getting essentially stated that the local stations are willing to provide the signal, but Comcast needs to work out an agreement with them.


It also seems that if I don't already have service with Comcast, any calls to request (or complain) HD networks, hardware, etc. are not logged (no account to log them in) for statistical analysis.


Whatever, it will all resolve over the next couple of months. I just need to find something else to occupy my time until then.


--Mike


----------



## mpestrada74

Any specific email addresses for the networks that we can send email to? (NBC, CBS, WB, UPN, FOX)


----------



## mimler

I've been meaning to do this for a while. I just sent an email to [email protected] . I told them that I had been a loyal KING5 News viewer and that NBC had been my preferred network for primetime programming. I then said that I now prefer KOMO entirely due to the fact that they broadcast in HD over Comcast cable. I'll post again if I get a response.


----------



## Vespa

I did the same thing with one minor tweak: I told them I am an Arbitron rated household, and I am no longer watching KING due to their lack of HD availability on Comcast.

I believe as a Arbitron house, I speak for ohh...about 800k people


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *I did the same thing with one minor tweak: I told them I am an Arbitron rated household, and I am no longer watching KING due to their lack of HD availability on Comcast.
> 
> I believe as a Arbitron house, I speak for ohh...about 800k people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you allowed to identify yourself as an Arbitron house? I thought that was taboo, at least with the Nielsen homes anyway.


----------



## Vespa

I am being anonymous


----------



## Chhuong

Shoot, comcast customer service is horrible, and they don't help with anything, or know anything!! I'm ready to drop them and go to directv HDTV, I'm starting to think it's worth the extra money to purchase a reciever!! Anyone have directv hdtv yet??


----------



## nodrog2

My understanding with Directv or Dish network is that they don't and they won't have local channels on HD. That is the primary reason I'm sticking with Comcast and the not knowledgeable customer service personnel. As of yesterday I was told that the DVI on their 5100 will not be activated in my area for "awhile". The networks are in negotiations with Comcast but no idea who or what is the holdup. It makes no sense to me that so many other Comcast areas get all or more networks in HD than we do.


----------



## jimre

The phone sales reps and first-tier support reps at DirecTV are NO BETTER than those at Comcast. Poor service was the reason I dumped DirecTV last year.


Here's a tale of woe: last year DirecTV upgraded their activation cards to a new "anti-piracy" version. Of course they screwed it up, and all 5 of my receivers were dead. After 3 weeks, 20+ phone calls, and multiple attempts to mail me new cards that worked - I still couldn't watch TV. To make matters worse by this time they had tried to send me so many new cards their computer system flagged me as a "pirate" - and refused to mail any more to my address. DirecTV actually suggested the only way for me to get my receivers working again was to change my address or get a PO Box!! Needless to say, my subscriptions were canceled and a lengthy letter was written to DirecTV management.


So I didn't really switch to Comcast because it was any better, just out of total disgust for DirecTV. But now that Comcast is starting to get HD locals, I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## Chhuong

Okay maybe i'll wait a little!! Also i'd like to mention that i just got the newer version of their 5100 box (it now says comcast on it because the older 5100 froze and locked up on me), and mine doesn't have dvi on it!! So activated or not i don't get to use dvi unless i switch out the box for the 6208 or whatever the new one will be called!!


----------



## nodrog2

You can contact KIRO at "[email protected]" - they told me IT WILL be available in the future. So will Armageddon, let's try to, if not pin them down, at least get a reasonable estimate. Maybe someone from Comcast will read our frustration and drop a little information our way. Here's hoping.


----------



## brvheart

Chhuong, what is in the slot where the DVI normally is? Also what is the first 6 digits of the Serial Number? It will be a GIxxxx.


----------



## tluxon

I don't see any other complaints, but I haven't been able to get any Comcast digital channels (104,109,173,664,665) all day long. Is everybody else getting these?


[edit]I discovered that we had a power outage at about 9 this morning, and the problems began after that. When I cycled the power on the 5100 everything seemed to return to normal. I kind of ignored it for a while because I was watching the Hawks game on 13-1 OTA.


----------



## Chhuong

i don't even know where the dvi spot is supposed to be so i can't tell you that but it says it's model dct 5100/1004 serial gi1251tc3436.


----------



## Jinx

I am confused, why are you guys so excited about DVI? When i was researching tv's I was to understand that it was just another method that could be used to encrypt stuff further.. Not that it was in any way far superior to component.. yet you guy seem to make a huge deal out of it..


----------



## Llamas

Assuming that there isn't a digital-to-analog then analog-to-digital decode and encode before outputing via DVI, a DVI connection keeps the picture information in the digital realm until it gets to the display. This reduces the chances for interference.


----------



## tluxon

I like the fact that Mitsubishi enabled Firewire in their Promise Module. This seems to fly in the face of the huge DVI crowd.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> i don't even know where the dvi spot is supposed to be so i can't tell you that but it says it's model dct 5100/1004 serial gi1251tc3436.



Wow that's an early box. Before they were putting DVI in.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Where has INHD gone.... I noticed I could not tune in either channel last night. Checked the Comcast channel lineup on their web site today and INHD is no longer listed.


----------



## jimre

Just checked. INHD and INHD2 are just fine - where they always were - on both my 5100 boxes. I've actually NEVER seen them listed on the Comcast web site - along with several other channels - so don't judge by that.


Perhaps last night you had a brief power outage (pretty good windstorm here), and your boxes were rebuilding their program guide?


----------



## Vespa

Is anyone still seeing the INHD issues? Specifically, the picture pixelating and the audio dropping out. I seem to see that at night, it is really bad..whereas during the day picture and sound seem stable. I don't know how or who to escalate this to in Comcast, but when it's bad....it's REALLY bad.


Could it be my neighbor downloading porn on his cable modem? Does digital cable and data for the cable modem share bandwidth?


----------



## miatasm

Digital Cable & Cable Modems don't share the same channel / frequency allocation. Your INHD Frequencies are well away from the cable modem frequencies, that it would be highly unlikely that what you described would be your issue.....


----------



## ericjut

I didn't think I had any problems with INHD, because it always came in really good. But yesterday, I wanted to show off my system and tried to watch channels 664 and 665. It was horrible. Break ups in the video and audio.


Count me in on the list of bad INHD reception.










-eric


----------



## Babula

Eric, you may have seen I also periodically have problems with INHD and INHD2. Last night was not bad though. I am in Woodinville as well.

Bill


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I like the fact that Mitsubishi enabled Firewire in their Promise Module. This seems to fly in the face of the huge DVI crowd.*



But mistubishi is alone. Firewire means the video decoding (HD MPEG2 decoder in this case) is in the TV.


What if comcast wants to offer streaming MPEG4 for VOD movie rental? Ditto with DirecTV? To work with that firewire connection you'd either need a new promise module that groked MPEG4 or the set top box would need to include an HD MPEG2 encoder.


Using an interconnect system with limited bandwidth and a reliance on only one video compression technology is short sighted. That's why the rest of CE community has a clue and have gone with DVI/HDMI for display interconectivity: it makes the display device video compression agnostic.


1394 has its place in the home theater but driving displays is not it.


----------



## phunkyphresh

Has anybody heard anything recently about future HD channels on Comcast? I'm switching from D*Tv to Comcast on Saturday specifically for HD content and the 6208 and I'm curious what is in the future plans. Looks to me like Comcast is missing: DiscoveryHD, HDNet, HDNetMovies, all networks except abc, pbs.


----------



## phunkyphresh

Forgot NBATV, what was I thinking???


----------



## brvheart

Does anyone know about HDTV service in Gig Harbor through Comcast? I'm moving there and would like to know if HD and Data service is available. I've heard the area's being rebuilt, but don't know how it's coming along.


----------



## nodrog2

Yes phunky - they are missing all that you mentioned. On asking you will get notified that they are in negotiations with some and expect them soon. No definition of soon.


----------



## seatlsteve

Any word out as to whether ABC will be telecasting the Rose Bowl in HD? Would sure make the New Year's Day party better.


----------



## seatlsteve

Any word out as to whether ABC will be telecasting the Rose Bowl in HD? Would sure make the New Year's Day party better.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Got home tonight to find my box on channel 2 which lets me know that hmmm they must have sent a signal to my box. Pull up the Diagnostics and sure as sh** firmware 51.42 2002 with bootloader 5.03.


So I suggest all you Seattleites check your box's and see if your firmware updated today.


Jeremy


----------



## Bruceko

What does the new firmware provide?


----------



## Jeremyfr

should have some fix's for analog picture quality also gets the box ready for VOD which is coming soon.


----------



## Jeremyfr

n/m


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Got home tonight to find my box on channel 2 which lets me know that hmmm they must have sent a signal to my box. Pull up the Diagnostics and sure as sh** firmware 51.42 2002 with bootloader 5.03.
> 
> 
> So I suggest all you Seattleites check your box's and see if your firmware updated today.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



West Seattle, mines still at 50.00-1078


----------



## Jeremyfr

it may be Snohomish county only then for now


----------



## phunkyphresh

Does anybody know where I might find universal remote codes for the motorola stb's (DCT2000 and DCT5100). I have some universal remotes that I would like to use rather than the remotes that came with the stb's.


----------



## miatasm

try 0276 or 0476


----------



## ianken

It seems some people are getting the 6208 now.


On another web site (If I enter the name AVS will block it, ganks) a review was fairly lacklustre. Only one tuner. The Dual tuner is the 6408. Primitive scheduling abilities, two seconds to change channels. Overall it sounds like a lemon.


----------



## ericjut

I don't know if you guys saw this, but I didn't before. It sheds some lights on the features of the 6208:

http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/news_faq.asp 
http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/multimedia_demo.asp 


(Namely, they talk about the 80G in the unit)


Scheduling abilities can be added via software upgrades, just like Tivo and ReplayTV. So I don't worry about that too much.


And while 2 seconds seems bad, it beats a ReplayTV hands down (mine could take over 5 seconds).


Personally, I couldn't call this unit a "lemon". It does something that no other setup box can do: it can record and playback HD, analog and SD digital signal all in one box. Also It's spouse-friendly (unlike a OTA-HD HTPC solution) and you don't have to buy the box.


I can't wait to get my hands on one...










-eric


----------



## jameskollar

And, even though the demo shows the ugly and basically useless TV Guide guide, according to Jeremy they will be replacing that with Miscrosoft version of the guide. You can go th MS website to check it out. It looks waaay better.


----------



## phunkyphresh

Is it against the forum rules to post the URL of the MS guide? I think I have found it, but am not sure if it can be posted.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Keep in mind that MS Guide will probably be a ways down the road if at all.


Also regarding the 6208, though it uses TV-Guide I've seen screen shots of the the interface on the 6208 and its quite a bit more usefull and alot better looking yet still running TV-Guide in the background. I'd post screenshots but I cant.


Jeremy


----------



## mpestrada74

Can anyone PM me any links they may have to the new remote?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *And, even though the demo shows the ugly and basically useless TV Guide guide, according to Jeremy they will be replacing that with Miscrosoft version of the guide. You can go th MS website to check it out. It looks waaay better.*



I know people who work on the MSTV guide. It will be a while before we see it on onything other than the low end STBs.


If we see the 6208 in 1Q04 it will most likely be with Gemstar/TVGuide software.


To the guy above who said "it's just a software issue" so he's not worried about updates. Hah! This is Motorola we're talking about. Margins on STBs are low for them, unless they get a per box monthly subscriber kickback from Concast they have NO motivation to update the software. As an owner of a GI/Motorola DSR-920 receiver for my big dish I have ZERO faith in Motorola to deliver ANYTHING once they have their money.


----------



## phunkyphresh

That's too bad. I (and more importantly my wife) find the tv guide-guide to be woefully inadequate and quite a step below dtv guides/menuing. Although it may be a matter of personal opinion. Half the screen is chopped of with ads that really clutter up the guide and make it far less usable as it would otherwise be. From the pictures I've seen, the MS guide looks head and shoulders above tv guide IMHO.


----------



## jameskollar

Sorry I was wrong about the MS guide. I truly hate the current TV Guide. I often use my ReplayTV Guide to surf until I find something I want then switch back to the STB (Replay doesn't do Dolby Digital or HD).


I have Gemstar running on my PC but I don't use it very much. Obviously, there would have to be a big change in layout to make a Gemstar gude appear on a STD TV so I'll reserve judgement on that guide.


Kinda OT: Finally, I just aquired a really cool remote, the MX-700. I've programmed a lot of my favorites into it making the need for a guide a lot less (at least for me). I'm back to channel surfing, something that is very hard to do with the DCT5100 (no random favs, favs only up, can't go back) and the ReplayTV (slow to change channels if using the IR blaster). I can go to any of my favorites in any order I want! Plus the Favs allow me to program macros so I can go to different devices (ie Media Center) and back again with a single button push.


----------



## Llamas

Keep in mind that any DVR/PVR will have a delay when changing channels. Because it is buffering the signal--recording anything you're currently watching--it needs a few seconds to start that buffer. This is what allows you to pause what you're watching, even if it wasn't pre-recorded.


So, while I agree that the guide sounds like a loser, and the recording options are well below par, the channel changing delay is what you can expect from any unit of this type.


--Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

Thanks for bringing that good point up Llamas its inherent of the technology.


I'd hold out any real judgement on its functionality or guide untill I actually get one.


I'm pretty non biased though since I'll be going into it with the only PVR in my house being my computer.


The stuff I've seen of the guide and the actual screenshots I have make me very anxious to get it as to me they are a great improvement over the stock Gemstar/TV Guide on the 5100's and lower DCT's.


It features thinks like quick link buttons for DVR,VOD, page up page down, movies, sports. etc. It also shows an hour a grid instead of the 30 minutes that DCT's do right now. The flip bar seems to show quite a bit more info regarding the program instead of just channel # time and program title.


Like I said if I could I'd post my screen shots I think if you saw them you'd be a little less critical of the guide.


Just to clarify somethings regarding the DVR functionality yes it does not as of yet have a season pass feature but does allow you to record same time same channel same day kind of stuff which yes I realize you'll miss the show if it suddenly changes time slots or something else happens, But I feel this will be resolved by end of 2004. Also the single tuner capability kinda sucks but then again it will be the first consumer HD DVR to hit the market before Dish or DirectTV so I'm not going to complain to much at least the Hardware is here software can always be upgraded.










Like I said I'm very non biased being that I dont own a standalone DVR/PVR and I'm holding all judgement till one these badboys is sittin in my equipment rack.


Jeremy


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Also the single tuner capability kinda sucks but then again it will be the first consumer HD DVR to hit the market before Dish or DirectTV so I'm not going to complain to much at least the Hardware is here software can always be upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That some jumbo sized faith in Motorola you have there! 


I of course WILL get one of these as soon as I can, but the lack of dual tuners is a bummer. But chances are I will be using it for HD only as I will have another dual tuner solution for the analog feeds by then.


----------



## buddma

Has anybody gotten the new printed Comcast Guide for December? There was a two page spread on VOD that is "Coming Soon" Any comments?


----------



## Roto

You bought that guide? Sucker!









VOD doesn't really interest me. I already have a ReplayTV, and I'd rather have a 6208 even with only one tuner. My ReplayTV only has one tuner and I've done fine with that for at least a couple years now.


I'm willing to give Comcast a chance to prove me wrong, but I just don't see how they can have enough content available for VOD to make it better than a PVR.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I'm willing to give Comcast a chance to prove me wrong, but I just don't see how they can have enough content available for VOD to make it better than a PVR.*



They're not mutually exclusive - VOD is supposed to be available on 5100s in the near term, and it will also be available on the 6208s when they're available. It's not like you'll have to give up PVR to get VOD.


----------



## miatasm

VOD has nothing to do with DVR......I think of VOD as an enhacement of PPV......Not as competition for DVR....Where I live they have already removed about 10-15 PPV channels from the Digital Line-up, and have added HBO, TMC, Starz, Sho, & Cinemax to VOD, & also all new movies that were on PPV are now on VOD........


----------



## Roto

I know they aren't the same thing and they can coexist, I just have far more interest in an HD-PVR than the VOD offering. I never buy PPV and I don't think VOD will change that for me personally unless it's HD, which it isn't yet. HBO, TMC, Starz, Sho, and Cinemax all on VOD doesn't make much difference to me when I already have a ReplayTV. buddma asked for VOD comments, those were mine.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I dunno I had doubts about VOD but I've been playin with unfortunately not at my house and all I can say is its pretty awesome. I thought there'd be some type of lag in choosing and controling a program its all instant and alot of content is available that wouldn't be if there was no VOD.


So I'm one who cant wait to get VOD now.


Jeremy


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *and alot of content is available that wouldn't be if there was no VOD.
> 
> Jeremy*



That will probably the one thing that will get me to watch the VOD channels. If they are showing exclusive content or ieven if it's just movies they've got in their catolog but haven't been in the rotation for a few years. I don't imagine HBO and the like having a huge list of movies, otherwise you could just subscribe for a month or two, watch everything, possibly record it and cancel the subscription until they add significantly more to the list.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The content change's every month, so say for instance on HBO-On Demand they rotate over 100 movies & program's on a monthly basis. likewise for the other premium providers. Theres roughly 60 channels of content from providers like BBC, Anime Network, DIY Network, etc that all have there own content available its actually quite nice.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

What do VOD programs typically cost? Are HBO's VOD offerings free if you already subscribe to the HBO channels, or is there an extra cost for them?


Does anyone know the address for the website that had the 6208 review? I'm sure you can figure out some trick for naming it funny if AVSForum is blocking links to the website. I'm just curious to see what options it allows for doing recordings (ie, does it have anything like Tivo Season Passes...or is it only timer based).


alex


----------



## Jeremyfr

90% of VOD content is free. The ony thing you pay for is New Release movies, and Adult Content. to get HBO/SHO/Cin/TMC content on demand you have to subscribe to that peticular channel.


The 6208 does not have a season pass option it ony does timer based recordings, and has a repeat timer function but no actual season pass.


Jeremy


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Thanks for the info. It looks like it is time for me to check my OTA reception and start considering other options than Comcast just so I can have a decent PVR...


alex


----------



## Roto

Well if you want the locals in HD soon you should be checking your OTA reception anyway, but if you were willing to wait for Comcast to get all the deals hammered out, by then you can probably get an HD Tivo or ReplayTV.


For standard television the only way a dish or antenna will get you a better PVR than cable is a DirecTivo. Otherwise a regular Tivo or ReplayTV works with just about anything. The only real advantage with DirecTivo are the dual tuners.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Not without an OpenCable standard which appears to be a long time away. The only HD Tivo coming anytime soon is the OTA/DirecTV one.


alex


----------



## Roto

Well I don't know what the OpenCable standard is, but if you're going to give me a choice between a DirecTivo with DirecTV and a 6208 Comcast and more HD channels, I'll take Comcast and deal without the nice Tivo interface


Doesn't Zenith already have an overpriced HD PVR? I don't see any reason Tivo or ReplayTV couldn't make one if they chose to. In fact I'd be a little surprised if ReplayTV didn't have one at this time next year. If D&M want it to be the high end PVR that would be the logical next step.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

The premium HD channels on Comcast are encrypted. The only hardware which a consumer can get right now to decrypt them is provided by Comcast.


A regular Tivo works fine because SDTV is low enough resolution that MPEG compression chips for it are fairly inexpensive. The Comcast box is decrypting and expanding the MPEG data back to video, and then the Tivo runs it through a MPEG encoder to create MPEG data again to store on the hard disk. There is an extra MPEG cycle, but it works okay.


HDTV data is too high in bandwidth for consumer level hardware to encode MPEG streams. All HDTV PVRs work by saving the raw MPEG data directly from the HDTV stream to the disk, and then playing that stream back later.


OpenCable is the standard that will allow other companies to build products that can get to this data. The decryption will be handled by a smartcard (as it is for DirecTV) and consumers can buy whichever set top box they choose.


Without OpenCable we are stuck with Comcast provided PVRs for premium HDTV content. You can read about OpenCable at http://www.opencable.com/. 


Right now DirecTV and Seattle Comcast have about the same number of HDTV channels. Seattle Comcast has been promissing locals for about a year with minor changes (we got PBS and ABC so far, still don't have NBC, CBS, FOX, UPN, or WB). DirecTV doesn't (and probably can't with their current infrastructure) provide the HDTV locals, but they do have better HDTV premium offerings. If (and this is a big if) I can get OTA locals in HD then I'm better off with DirecTV...


alex


----------



## miatasm

But you understand that Seattle is currently behind when it comes to its cable system, which is rapidly being upgraded to catch up with the rest of the "classic" Comcast Markets. The more markets that have the ability to get the "other" HD channels, the more likely deals will be hammered out faster. Just take a look at other Comcast Markets around the country and you can see where its all going. For instance in here in Jersey it took only about 3 days from the time Comcast started the negotiations with ESPN-HD until it was live on the cable system. The locals will be there eventually but ultimately the choice is ALWAYS yours.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Yes, I know that Seattle is in the process of upgrading their network and that more HDTV locals will be coming.


A month ago my thought process went like this:

* DirecTV HD boxes are expensive ($500+)

* HDTV DirecTivo will be even more expensive ($1000+)

* Comcast is coming out with a DVR soon and their HD cable box is cheap, so lets see what it looks like.


Having had Tivo for 4 years I'm not really interested in going back to the 6208 functionality, which basically sounds like it doesn't offer much over a VCR except that it uses disk instead of tape. This swings my thought process back in the direction of DirecTV (if I get can OTA HDTV locals):

* DirecTV is cheaper per month for what I want

* DirecTV has more HD channels

* Monthly PVR cost is lower

* Downsides: OTA locals, have to mount dish and antenna, DirecTV HDTV Tivo is going to be expensive.


alex


----------



## Llamas

Depending on your budget, you could go the basic cable + 6208 route, and have both cable and satellite.


I've got Cougar Mountain between home and the Queen Anne antenna, so OTA isn't even an option (grrr...). In your case, have you considered an HD recording card for a PC? That could handle OTA HD recording, and you could keep DirecTivo.


I'm experiencing the same lack of excitement about the relative usability between the 6208 and my DirecTivos, but the price delta between a [hypothetical] HD DirecTivo and the 6208 is making me lean towards Comcast for the whole package (as opposed to the split I suggest in the first paragraph).


Until they get the 6208 and the rest of the networks, however, Comcast doesn't get my money.


--Mike


----------



## mpestrada74

Any idea if/when they're planning to bring back FSN in HD? I believe it was channel 100? I got HD at the tail end of baseball season and only caught one Mariner's game. I'd love to be able to catch some basketball and/or football on FSNHD.


----------



## Jeremyfr

FSNHD was only available becausde Comcast aproached NHK about using there high def feed from Mariners games, as to when FSN will actually start doing any type of HD work I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Calypse

Was down in Oregon this holiday and talked to a Comcast rep in the mall. I asked about the HBO/Showtime VoD. I was told that the movies will be pay per view 2.99 each and that it was to take away the need to go to the video store even for older movies. If this is the case, then I dont think I will be using the VoD stuff at least for the movie channels. Seems like a rip off to pay ppv price for an old movie like that. If it was 50 cents or something then mabey. This guy may have had the wrong info, who knows. Mabey someone can shed more light on this..



Mike


----------



## Calypse

Also has anyone used this VOOM service? They advertise 39 HDTV channels for 39.99. Many are their own movie-only channels.


Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

Calypse that guy didn't know what the heck he was talking about. the only PPV you'll pay for is brand new release's/Adult content. The HBO/Showtime/etc will be included with the monthly subscription to the main corresponding channel.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Mike/Calypse-


There's a multitude of threads in this forum on Voom--last I heard is that those of us this far north (as in the state of Washington) won't be able to use it, as the satellite they've chosen is too low on our horizon. Besides, it's quite an initiation fee.


Andy


----------



## Tivolicious

At what point do we riot? All this VOD is all nice and dandy, but I want my locals! It's been long enough. I want some dirt to be flung. I want the locals to say "Comcast is trying to screw us because XXX" and I want Comcast to say, "The Locals are demanding XXX." Let's get this started with some good old fashion mud!


----------



## Calypse

Well thats good news on the VoD, was going to be disapointed if you had to pay per view for old HBO movies. The interesting thing about VOOM is I got a mailer from them offering their new deal. I hear its approx a $750 set up fee though and it appears their channel lineup is poor at best. But it is alot of HD content.


Mike


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calypse_
> *Also has anyone used this VOOM service? They advertise 39 HDTV channels for 39.99. Many are their own movie-only channels.
> 
> 
> Mike*



The VOOM website says that they offer local channels for all major networks. Can anyone confirm this?


Being tired of Comcast's extremely slow pace of offering local channels in hdtv, I was starting to look into buying a hd DirectTV receiver. However I am concerned I will have reception problems.


VOD will be nice but having all availiable hdtv local channels will make me one happy guy.


----------



## brente

if you can't get local hd channels OTA, comcast is your only choice... :-(


----------



## Llamas

The VOOM hardware can tune OTA digital signals from locals. So, as Brente notes, if you cannot receive locals OTA, VOOM isn't going to help you in that regard.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Calypse that guy didn't know what the heck he was talking about. the only PPV you'll pay for is brand new release's/Adult content. The HBO/Showtime/etc will be included with the monthly subscription to the main corresponding channel.*



The HBO & SHO are no extra charge for subscribers to those services. The Pay services in new releases, adult content, & older movies (which are discounted) for example "Slapshot" was in my VOD content and it was 2.95, but the new releases are the same as regular PPV, about 3.95. Assuming your prices will be about the same.


----------



## Tom_Oliver




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *At what point do we riot? All this VOD is all nice and dandy, but I want my locals! It's been long enough.*



Yeah I agree. Thought for sure we'd have them by now.


BTW, the Seahawk stadium has HDTV I believe. At least all the internal screens are HDTV. How come KIRO doesn't carry the HDTV feed like they do for other games?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *if you can't get local hd channels OTA, comcast is your only choice... :-(*



Actually, there is another real option: Bell ExpressVu satellite from Canada. They broadcast the Seattle and Boston local HDTV channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS and FOX-for what its worth). Several folks on the forum subscribe through a broker and have a dish and receiver that are almost identical to Dish Satellite (Echostar) equipment.


I don't have this service because I am lucky enough to get great OTA DTV reception. But others with this service (around the country) seem quite pleased.


----------



## Jeremyfr

something pretty cool that has come up with the VOD testing is New Release movies in Widescreen & 5.1. I'm really hoping this is something that they decide to keep in final release as it would make it a whole lot easier to plop down $3.99 renting a New Release Movie VOD.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Are the widescreen and 5.1 PPV movies in HD or SD?


$3.99 is a lot compared to DVD rental if they are in SD.


alex


----------



## Llamas

I'm not a PPV user, myself, but I can see the value in PPV or VOD being convenience and nothing to return.


Anyway, when it comes to the topic of this thread, HD offerings in this area might actually interest me. Otherwise, they are a distraction from getting features I really want, namely HD DVR and HD locals. Until these last two show up, I won't be a Comcast subscriber, and won't even be in the position to consider their PPV and VOD offerings.


--Mike


----------



## jimre

$3.99 may be a lot compared to DVD rental, but it's the same price Comcast currently charges for new-release PPV movies. Adding the VOD features for the same price makes this a lot more attractive than it is now.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *$3.99 may be a lot compared to DVD rental, but it's the same price Comcast currently charges for new-release PPV movies. Adding the VOD features for the same price makes this a lot more attractive than it is now.*



Well *that's* damning with faint praise.


----------



## drewba

Comcast offers PPV?










Since all SD goes through the TiVo and I've got an OTA HD receiver, the only time I even see the interface on the Comcast box is when I'm changing the channel to ESPN-HD.


----------



## r0bErT4u

When one orders PPV, they should record it with a DVD Recorder. So, $3.99 gets them a DVD copy of the movie. Otherwise, the other options are the theaters or buy the DVD ... The later options cost way more than $3.99.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *$3.99 may be a lot compared to DVD rental, but it's the same price Comcast currently charges for new-release PPV movies. Adding the VOD features for the same price makes this a lot more attractive than it is now.*


----------



## miatasm

It is in SD no HD as of yet.......


Jeremy,


The Widescreen & 5.1 is a permanent addition to the VOD....


VOD isn't designed to be better than DVD's or to put Blockbuster out of buisness....It is designed as an upgrade to PPV.....If you order PPV, then it is better to order that movie on VOD......Its an upgrade to the total Digital Cable package for the people that like movies & may not have a DVD player or don't like driving to BB to rent a movie, this service is flat out better. You do understand that the group of ppl on this forum are comprised of the complete opposite, and like it or not WE ARE THE MINORITY....


VOD cannot be compared to any other service other than Cable PPV.....doing just that shows you its truely a very functionality product.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *When one orders PPV, they should record it with a DVD Recorder. So, $3.99 gets them a DVD copy of the movie. Otherwise, the other options are the theaters or buy the DVD ... The later options cost way more than $3.99.*



Are you factoring in the cost of the recordable DVD disc + the extra cost for a DVD-R (over a normal DVD) and cabling?


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *When one orders PPV, they should record it with a DVD Recorder. So, $3.99 gets them a DVD copy of the movie. Otherwise, the other options are the theaters or buy the DVD ... The later options cost way more than $3.99.*



Might as well just rent it (about $3 at Scarecrow video, half of that if you find one of their ever common 2 for 1 coupons) and copy it. I don't think that you end up with a legal copy in either case.


I agree that PPV has some convienence factors over rental, but paying $1 more for lower video quality isn't very inticing.


alex


----------



## r0bErT4u

Oops! I forgot about factoring in about .80 per DVD+R, Cabling ... more?!?

End up with movie to add to their DVD Collection










(Movies + Popcorn + Drink + Candy) Per Person

(Movie Rentals + Gas + Possible Late Fees)

End up spending way more & no movie to add to your DVD Collection











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SonomaSearcher_
> *Are you factoring in the cost of the recordable DVD disc + the extra cost for a DVD-R (over a normal DVD) and cabling?*


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> The Widescreen & 5.1 is a permanent addition to the VOD....



Sweet I've not really been able to play with as I ended up not being in a test node for it. I was very surprised in the small amount I have had to play with it to find that section listed and just started watching the very first part of 2fast2furious and it looked as good as DVD I thought. I'm really glad its a feature they're going to keep. I just cant wait to get it at my house so I dont have to worry about late fees anymore.


----------



## sonu55

Movie Freedom Pass from Blockbuster. ~27 with tax. Have 2 movies out at a time, return whenever, rent whenever. No late fees, no nothing. You dont even need your card after the first rental. You return and you get new ones. If you see 7 movies a month its worth it. I wont ever use vod if i can rent like this. Is this pass not marketed or do people not like it?


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sonu55_
> *Movie Freedom Pass from Blockbuster. ~27 with tax. Have 2 movies out at a time, return whenever, rent whenever. No late fees, no nothing. You dont even need your card after the first rental. You return and you get new ones. If you see 7 movies a month its worth it. I wont ever use vod if i can rent like this. Is this pass not marketed or do people not like it?*



I don't like Blockbuster's movie selection, so I don't rent there. I know about the pass and I think it is pretty heavily marketted.


Netflix is similar and also heavily marketted.


alex


----------



## Tivolicious

While the title of this thread is "Official Seattle Comcast Thread," let's remember that this *is* the HD forum. Unless VOD is HD (which by all accounts it's not), I think that we should try to get back to the topic of Hi-Def.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Got home tonight to find my box on channel 2 which lets me know that hmmm they must have sent a signal to my box. Pull up the Diagnostics and sure as sh** firmware 51.42 2002 with bootloader 5.03.
> 
> 
> So I suggest all you Seattleites check your box's and see if your firmware updated today.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



So Jeremy,been 2 weeks since you got upgraded, any idea if they are still doing the upgrades, or do you think it was your corenr of the city only so far....Anyone else in Seattle get this upgrade yet??


----------



## ianken

Anyone taking bets on if we'll actually see any new HD content by the end of the year? I certainly don't care about VOD, unless it's HD. And it ain't. I have a hard time paying a premium for low bitrate MPEG2 video.


----------



## Budget_HT

Unfortunately, another year goes by and Comcast has still not delivered significant HD content in the Seattle area, and even worse in Kitsap County.


I would sure like to know once and for all what the holdup is.


----------



## Jholland

Hi All,

Is there a way to fix the audio sync problems on the HD ABC shows? I end up just having to bail on channel 104 and watching on regular old school channel 4 as the syncing is so bad as to be unwatchable. If this isn't going to be sorted out I couldn't care less when we get more local channels. I haven't seen sync issues like this since movies in elementary school...


----------



## artpease

Need HD locals by the time the price goes up in January. If not, it'll be time to cancel everything, including HBO. HBOHD (West) is getting pretty boring for my personal taste...they can also have their d*%# 5100 back that I have to boot every 3 to 5 days when it locks up. Extended basic without a cable box worked for over 20 years, it'll work again...the days of paying more and getting less are over "Comcast".


----------



## Tivolicious

You know what's really sad? I was finding myself looking forward to ESPN-HD shows because its upconverted signal is actually decent. I then thought to myself, "All shows could look like this (or close) if they didn't overcompress the hell out of everything."


Until you give us HD Locals, why not upconvert the SD signal and send it to us. It would at least give us something tolerable to look at.


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> *Need HD locals by the time the price goes up in January. If not, it'll be time to cancel everything, including HBO. HBOHD (West) is getting pretty boring for my personal taste...they can also have their d*%# 5100 back that I have to boot every 3 to 5 days when it locks up. Extended basic without a cable box worked for over 20 years, it'll work again...the days of paying more and getting less are over "Comcast".
> *



What prices are going up?


alex


----------



## artpease

It's $2. I don't know how they're going to apply it, probably to Basic because it applies to everyone. Sooo, I'll still end up paying it when I cut back to Extended Basic...I'm just not going to pay more than $100 for cable and internet...principal...aversion to more $ less service...remember AT&T... as I said, "Patience is running out"


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jholland_
> *Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way to fix the audio sync problems on the HD ABC shows?*



Sorry to say... no.


The problems are happening at channel 4 and they've admitted to knowing about it and are working on it. It's less frequent than it once was but its still annoying.


----------



## Andy Anderson

The sync problems have gone past annoying and have become unacceptable. Someone is really dropping the ball. If KING 5, KCPQ 13 or KIRO 7 (yeah right) ends up being added to the digital line up and they have similar sync issues, there's no way that I'll stay with Comcast. I realize that it's "Not Comcast's fault", but I truly believe that if they're delivering the product, then they should be held accountable for passing on the defects to the customer. If the KOMO engineers are having a tough time with resolving the audio issues, Comcast should camp out at their facility, and work with them until they find a solution. You're only as strong as your weakest vendor. It seems like I get down on Comcast every now and again-- but I think I've been patient, and I say again, I have equipment for OTA, but can't receive at my current location. I'm using Comcast because I'm forced to. I really thought things were on track when we got ESPN-HD, KOMO-DT, and InHD. I do enjoy InHD sometimes, ESPN-"HD" really is a joke (~3-4%) and KOMO is often unwatchable due to these sync issues. A PVR or a new guide system would give me something to be excited about, but it seems all energy has been focused on VOD, something that I (and every single one of my friends and family that I talk to) really couldn't care less about. I'm stuck with Comcast until the spring, but if things haven't improved by then, I hate to say it, but D* gets my money when I move.


----------



## Calypse

Called Comcast today just to see if there was any new dates for HDTV channels. Of course there wasn't. He did say they were adding a few new channels soon like DIY. He mentioned the first part of the year possibly for more locals in HD but I dont know if he really was sure. He did say that VoD is starting in Everett on Dec 10, so I guess thats something to look forward to. I just hope they start some HD VoD soon after. He did mention calling in and asking for a channel or channels was how they tally what people want so I listed off all the Locals of course. I dunno may just have to call every day and ask for them hehe.




Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

"rumors" I've heard are that that KING & KONG DT were supposed to have been online already but they are having major problems with the equipment at there end so its on hold till they get there side fixed. Cinemax & Starz HD are both on the way as well as quite a few other locals within the very near future.


----------



## lkinley

KING and KONG are on the wire in my area, viewable with my QAM enabled STB (I have no HD cable box). Lots of dropouts and pixalation, however, so I figured it was close to reality but they were having problems.


-Lance


----------



## mimler

What channels should we be looking for KING and KONG on? 105 and 106??


----------



## jamesmil

What subscription tier do you have to have with Comcast to receive the HD QAM channels with a non-Moto5100 box?


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mimler_
> *What channels should we be looking for KING and KONG on? 105 and 106??*



Unknown -- they probably don't have a mapping yet. I am receiving them on my LG 3100A set top box on channels 112-1 and 112-2. These channels only apply to QAM enabled HDTV set top boxes.


I think all you need is basic cable since these channels are not encrypted.


-Lance


----------



## miatasm

Cinemax & Starz HD will be online here (NJ) by the end of the year. This was stated in a letter I just recieved from Comcast yestarday. So as soon as Seattle gets its system upgraded to the classic Comcast markets you should get everything the other markets are.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> The sync problems have gone past annoying and have become unacceptable. Someone is really dropping the ball. If KING 5, KCPQ 13 or KIRO 7 (yeah right) ends up being added to the digital line up and they have similar sync issues, there's no way that I'll stay with Comcast.



I get both OTA HD on 4,5,7 and 9. Only KOMO has sync issues. It's the same whether you're watching OTA or cable. For the sync issue, I'd give Comcast a break. It's not their fault. It's also kinda funny how it is that Komo is the only one with sync issues and the only one doing DD 5.1. A coincidence?


----------



## boykster

I think it has been publicly stated that KOMO's lipsynch issues are related to their 5.1 programming, and that is what is causing the problem....it's several pages back (this thread is now 60!), so easy to miss.


I agree, on the KOMO issue, give comcast a break.


On all other issues - keep the pressure on (NBC/CBS/FOX HD!)


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## tluxon

I just saw a Comcast ad for the Gonzaga-Missouri game next Saturday being billed as "The Battle in Seattle in HD". Anybody know the details to this and what channel it will be on?


Tim


----------



## Jeremyfr

As far as I know Gonzaga-Missouri will be on INHD


----------



## Calypse

I see there is a channel called Comcast Sportsnet in some areas that is in HD. Any chance of us getting this one soon?


----------



## Roto

I think people that get that don't have a FOX Sports affiliate. So I wouldn't expect us to get Comcast Sportsnet.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Actually it really comes up to when FOX's contracts are up hence whats going on in Chicago, Comcast won the contracts for coverage to start next October when FOX's contract's expire to do regional sports coverage. So to answer the question yes theres always that possibility will it ever happen is anyones guess.


----------



## Roto

But it depends on losing FSN? I don't really see how it makes a difference then which one is on the air. Unless of course if Comcast would offer HD, then I'd be all for a switch in the future. Seemed like they worked together with FOX to get us those Mariners games, so I don't imagine much would change other than the name of the channel and the assorted talking heads.


----------



## miatasm

CSN is offered as a Local sports channel in certain areas. The HD offerings from CSN are HD broadcasts of the local sports teams games when they are playing @ home. I.E. Here in Philadelphia CSN broadcasts most Phillies Flyers & Sixers Home games. Same in Baltimore - Washington region. But in Philadelphia we won't see any Away Games in HD.


There are special occasions where CSN will broadcast something other than Local Games like they did the All-Star last year, that was being broadcast by Fox Sports Net. But mostly just for the local teams.


Last Year Comcast Built 1 Truck with all of the HD gear in it, and it travels between Philadelphia & Baltimore/Washington areas, broadcasting those local teams games in HD.


I don't think they would go regional with this unless they were to get together with FSN & do more of the regional programming as long as it didn't interfere with the Local Teams Schedules.


----------



## jimre

The HD Mariners games last summer were really NHK (Japan) production - the pictures were all from NHK & the voices were from the FSN broadcast. I think we were lucky to get this at all - fortunately the Japanese market was clamoring for hi-def coverage of Ichiro. Except for this fluke, I don't think Fox has any real interest in providing HD sports coverage. I for one would be glad to see someone else who is (like Comcast).


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Fox Sports Net Northwest is owned and operated by Fox Sports (not Rainbow Media, which owns a majority interest and operates FSN Chicago, FSN Bay Area, FSN Ohio, FSN Florida and FSN New England).


Fox Sports has entered into a deal with Time Warner Cable to show some local FSN games in HD in various markets. All the games are either NBA or NHL. Presumably, the deal will extend to baseball games once April rolls around.


The Mariners games you saw in HD in the summer could be a precursor to a continuing similar arrangement between Comcast and Fox Sports in the FSN Northwest area (Seattle, Portland, Spokane market areas, all of which are served by Comcast). This is just speculation on my part, of course. But since Comcast has "experimented" with it with the Mariners games, and Time Warner is doing something more extensive in other markets, it would not be a huge leap for Comcast to reach an agreement with Fox Sports to do HD games in your area.


However, as far as pro sports, are the Mariners the only game in town for FSN NW? Which local station shows Sonics games? Does the local station ever show them in HD?


I noticed that FSN NW does the Blazers games, but do you get those in Seattle? If not, are they blacked out or are there two different FSN NW feeds?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok I have to do a little braging here, I was having problems with my 5100 so I had a tech come out on Saturday to take a look at it. The tech replaced it with what I was to beleive was another 5100. Low and behold I get to looking at it tonight and its a brand spanking new 6200!!!!!


I thought it was tad bit faster and now I know why, also after realizing it was in fact a 6200 I took a better look at that back and guess what 2 1394 ports right there installed in the back of course not active I'm sure since there is no PVR functionality in the guide but hey I'm pretty happy though the 6200 seems to have the same locking problem as the 5100 where the guide all of a sudden runs slow and you power the box off and it works fine after that.


Also Rumor has it that KING HD will be launching very soon. I'll let you know if I hear any other rumors regarding this.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW to answer one question I know will come up...........


Yes the analog picture quality seems to be noticeably better than my old 5100.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Jeremy, you are the first Comcast subscriber anywhere who has reported getting a 6200. Sure it didn't have something to do with your employment? ;-)


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Jeremy, you are the first Comcast subscriber anywhere who has reported getting a 6200. Sure it didn't have something to do with your employment? ;-)



Positive they \\ just started getting them up here but I was unaware they had started issueing them.


Heck it only took my 3 days to realize it was one. The 2 box's look exactly the same only external difference is the firewire ports and I didn't look at the back of the box when he installed it and he didn't mention it was a 6200 heck I dont know if he even knew it was.


Jeremy


----------



## miatasm

The 6200 has been being installed for about 2 weeks now so he isn't the first but these are definately just being launched. I just installed one at my Fathers house on a Sony RPTV (argh!!!) And so far I'm happy with it....


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Also Rumor has it that KING HD will be launching very soon. I'll let you know if I hear any other rumors regarding this.
> 
> Jeremy*



That makes sense since it is currently on the wire but just not mapped into the guide as reported by folks on this thread with the LG QAM capable STB. I guess they must be close to solving the signal breakup issues the LG STB users were talking about.


----------



## Roto

We're getting uncomfortably close to the Superbowl to not have rumors about KIRO...oh well. What would we get with KING anyway? ER and The West Wing I know are in HD. Ed? Law and Order Platinum Edition? I just realized I don't watch NBC much anymore. Wednesdays and Thursdays are the only days I tune in to it. Please don't tell me Fear Factor is HD







Dog Eat Dog might be ok though


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SonomaSearcher_
> *
> 
> However, as far as pro sports, are the Mariners the only game in town for FSN NW? Which local station shows Sonics games? Does the local station ever show them in HD?
> 
> 
> I noticed that FSN NW does the Blazers games, but do you get those in Seattle? If not, are they blacked out or are there two different FSN NW feeds?*



There must be two different feed because they never show Blazer games and there wouldn't be any reason to black them out. FSN used to show Sonics games, but it looks like this year it's exclusively on KONG.


If the KING rumor above is true, I would expect we'd also get KONG in HD, but I don't think they have any actual HD content other than the local news. I don't expect any Sonics game in HD this year







They'd probably try it if someone could convince them it would help them win. They've been stinkin it up lately. Hurry back, Ray Allen!


----------



## tluxon

Did anybody get the Lakers game on INHD1 tonight? Whenever I tried to tune it in, the 5100 would show 664 on the display but the video was a frozen screenshot of the last tuned channel. Why is that?


Tim


----------



## Jeremyfr

tluxon thats because the games are blacked out on Comcast as they do not have a carriage agreement with NBA-TV at this time which is actually who is providing those games over INHD.


----------



## JayR

Newbie here. Been lurking for a long time.


I have had a Motorola Box with the 2 IEEE 1394 ports for more than 2 WEEKS now. Is this a 6200 or a 5100? Is there any other way to identify the 6200 box?


The box freezes up once in a while (not only in the guide but while tuning). The remote stops working and all the buttons on the front panel don't work. The only cure is to power cycle the box by yanking the power cord.


ANALOG PQ STILL SUCKS.... I have tried using composite, component, S-Video but do not see any major difference in PQ. Any ideas on how to cure this? Is it the 61" TV that amplifies the bad PQ?


Any help would be appreciated.


Regards,

Jay.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *If the KING rumor above is true, I would expect we'd also get KONG in HD, but I don't think they have any actual HD content other than the local news. I don't expect any Sonics game in HD this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd probably try it if someone could convince them it would help them win. They've been stinkin it up lately. Hurry back, Ray Allen!*



In my report on the LG QAM capabilities, KING and KONG are both on the wire right now. KONG upconverts all content to 1080i, so you get a 4:3 aspect ratio SD screen with a HUGE KONG bug in HD overlayed on it and into the side borders.


I'd expect to see KING/KONG announced before Christmas.


-Lance


----------



## nodrog2

Not sure what is meant by 'on the wire'. I assume also that we're talking about Comcast cable when saying KING and KONG will be up soon. CBS is a must for Superbowl, any good rumors or thoughts??

Will the 6200 be replaced by a 6208 or is it the equivelant without the PVR capabilities. Will it, and the 5100's automatically be replace or must we order or carry in our old for a replacement?


----------



## stuarts

Beside 1394 connections, did the DCT-6200 show up in your living room with a DVI connector?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Not sure what is meant by 'on the wire'



Comcast is currently outputing them over the cable network however due to technical issues at KING 5's end they have not been mapped into the lineup yet so they show up on our box's.


However if you have something like the LG STB it will find them as an available HD channel on cable and let you watch them though reports are its very pixelated and basically unwatchable right now.



> Quote:
> I assume also that we're talking about Comcast cable when saying KING and KONG will be up soon. CBS is a must for Superbowl, any good rumors or thoughts??



Yes we are talking about Comcast when we say KING and most likely KONG will be available in the very near future.


As for CBS this of course is a national negotiation with VIACOM so when ever that concludes we'll probably see CBS right after that. It's still rumored these negotiations will be complete around the 1st of the year.



> Quote:
> Will the 6200 be replaced by a 6208 or is it the equivelant without the PVR capabilities. Will it, and the 5100's automatically be replace or must we order or carry in our old for a replacement?



The 6200 is the replacement for the 5100 essentially, The 5100's will of course remain in use and circulation for quite some time as there is no reason to outright replace a working box.


The only way that they would replace the box is in the field meaning you cant take it to a Comcast location to swap a tech has to come out and look at it and if he finds that the box needs to be replaced then they would replace. This does not however guarantee a 6200 I ended up being lucky.



> Quote:
> Beside 1394 connections, did the DCT-6200 show up in your living room with a DVI connector?



Yes it did only the very first batch of 5100's did not include a DVI connector all future HD DCT's will have this as a standard feature.


Jeremy


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Comcast is currently outputing them over the cable network however due to technical issues at KING 5's end they have not been mapped into the lineup yet so they show up on our box's.
> 
> 
> However if you have something like the LG STB it will find them as an available HD channel on cable and let you watch them though reports are its very pixelated and basically unwatchable right now.
> 
> 
> Yes we are talking about Comcast when we say KING and most likely KONG will be available in the very near future.
> *



What kind of time frame are we looking at for changes to the channel lineup (once the issues have been worked out) to propagate to our boxes? In other words, let's say everything is fixed and Comcast decides to let us all see it -- is this immediate or is there some delay?


Yes, I'm very impatient.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I would say it would be pretty immediate.


----------



## brunopc

Hey,


King TV just announced that Comcast will be broadcasting KING TV in HD starting tomorrow. Excellent!


----------



## alma321

What channel????


----------



## brunopc

I didn't catch the channel number.


----------



## alma321

Where did you hear this?


----------



## brunopc

At the very end of the 6:30 newscast.


BTW, it looks like Comcast is going to start charging $5.10 for HDTV.


----------



## savnuts1

The news said that KING will be channel 105 and KONG will be channel 106.

Definately good news. Come on KIRO we want the Superbowl.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brunopc_
> *BTW, it looks like Comcast is going to start charging $5.10 for HDTV.*


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> King TV just announced that Comcast will be broadcasting KING TV in HD starting tomorrow. Excellent!



I'll believe it when I see it I haven't heard anything yet about this but I'm gonna check on it.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brunopc_
> *At the very end of the 6:30 newscast.
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like Comcast is going to start charging $5.10 for HDTV.*



Yep, on TOP of the $5.10 they already charge you for a second box. Note the $5.10 is for INHD and ESPNHD, I think. Locals are not encrypted and are free if you have your own equipment.


I called and asked, and my response was "What?! Really? Over $10 a month is not worth it to me to get HD over cable."


-Lance


----------



## Jeremyfr

I just check around KING jumped the gun on the announcement sorry guys.


----------



## Al Shing

They'll make a liar out of you every time










KINGD Channel 105 is on the air this morning. It looks good, although the morning news is SD.


----------



## boykster

SWEET!!!


Rich


----------



## nodrog2

Closed caption was on 105 this morning, not an HD program but nevertheless it was there. Komo has no CC, is this a sign that King will be carrying CC on all channel 105 programs?? Sure is a big plus to have them join HD, now we wait for CBS and Comcast to shake hands and get over whatever hurdles they are placing for each other.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Yeah its there though the news seems to be in SD right now so we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## Roto

To answer my own question, according to NBC's Schedule these are their HD programs for the next week.


Tonight: just The Tonight Show, which is on every night (That's it??







)

Friday: Miss Match, Third Watch


Monday: Las Vegas

Tuesday: The Tracey Morgan Show, Whoopi, Frasier, Happy Family, Law and Order-SVU (That's more like it!







)

Wednesday: Ed, Law and Order


Tonight show guests:

Tonight: Keanu Reeves and Sting

Friday: Jennifer Connelly







and Ruben Studdard

Monday: Ewan McGregor, Nicole Richie and The Blind Boys of Alabama

Tuesday: David Arquette














and Train

Wednesday: Elijah Wood and Liz Phair


And of course the local news and Evening Magazine will be the first test tonight.


----------



## generationxwing

With West Wing on Holiday, yeah, that's pretty much it...


Btw, KING 5 news (when I last saw them) was about 2% HD in evening (5-11pm), and it's usually only Cam1 or 2 shots w/o the over shoulder graphics. KING also (afaik) doesn't have any HD cameras in the filed like KOMO.


Evening Mag is fully HD though.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Roto-


I remember from OTA days that there's not a heck of a lot on NBC, but it's better than nothing (Fox). I know the KING 5 evening news, like KOMO's, is in HD.


Andy


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Roto-
> 
> 
> I remember from OTA days that there's not a heck of a lot on NBC, but it's better than nothing (Fox). I know the KING 5 evening news, like KOMO's, is in HD.
> 
> 
> Andy*



Yes, KING's news is in HD, but in 4:3 aspect ratio. KOMO is full 16:9.


-Lance


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lkinley_
> *Yes, KING's news is in HD, but in 4:3 aspect ratio. KOMO is full 16:9.
> 
> 
> -Lance*



Uh.. Uh... You know HD *is* 16:9. AFIAK, none of the 18 different specs have a 4:3 HD.


----------



## alma321

wasnt KONG HDTV suppposed to luanch yesterday as well?


----------



## keithaxis

I dont' think King5 does their news any longer in HD. At least when I view at 5pm the main camera is not longer HD. Of course KOMO is the way to watch news if you would rather see 16:9...I emailed KING5 about why and possibley when they quit doing the news in HD with no response. It may have just been both days I viewed that they had problems but a couple years ago they had those main Camera's as HD, not last week though...


----------



## Al Shing

Unless KONG has something worthwhile in HD, I'd just as soon keep it off there and leave the bandwidth for a channel with actual HD programming, like the WB.


----------



## nodrog2

Check out ER tonight, its supposed to be in HD. I've fingers crossed for CC. Nothing on 106 as yet, maybe KONG delayed for some reason.


----------



## boykster

I don't remember seeing king news in HD since before the olympics....after that, all I ever saw was SD...


But that was a while ago, and I took my antenna down...(crappy reception at best).


rich


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Unless KONG has something worthwhile in HD, I'd just as soon keep it off there and leave the bandwidth for a channel with actual HD programming, like the WB.*



Speaking of WB, any updates on when the other networks are due? I remember Jeremy posting in September that contracts had been reached with all the others (except CBS of course) and to expect them in 2-3 months, or before the end of the year. The end of the year is near and we've still yet to see KSTW, KCPQ, and KTWB... and I don't think I've heard any update on those for a while.


----------



## keithaxis

Yes, but Jeremy also said King5 wouldn't be on Comcast today, which it is. I think they will be hiding info from him now that they know he was helping a lot....


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Yes, but Jeremy also said King5 wouldn't be on Comcast today, which it is. I think they will be hiding info from him now that they know he was helping a lot....



I dunno what happened here its not that I didn't get any info noone did, I have a feeling this was a very last minute thing since it had been pushed out a couple of times. As for the other networks I'm still hearing very soon but no dates yet.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Jeremy-


Thanks for the info. Seems like whomever on your end is responsible for rolling out is being very tight-lipped about dates. I guess it makes sense in a roundabout way--if you don't commit to an actual date, you aren't ever actually late.










At any rate, I gotta give Comcast a bit of credit. They said after KOMO that more locals will be coming. KING's here. I'm starting to feel more optimistic about others being added. I won't hold my breath until the end of the year, but things look pretty good for the future.


Again, thanks for giving us what info you have, Jeremy.


Andy


----------



## jspeton

Has any HD content actually been shown on KING yet? I'd save my praise for Comcast until that happens.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Uh.. Uh... You know HD *is* 16:9. AFIAK, none of the 18 different specs have a 4:3 HD.*



Yes, I'm aware of that. But the HD feed from KING has black bars on the sides. It's a SD 4:3 upscaled signal with HD graphics overlayed on it.


I should have been more clear, as they don't seem to be using any HD cameras in the studio that I've seen. The signal was definitely HD as reported by my STB.


-Lance


----------



## JmyBryan

What shows does NBC currently broadcast in high-definition?


American Dreams, Boomtown, Crossing Jordan, Ed, ER, Frasier, In-Laws, Hidden Hills, Law & Order, Law & Order: Criminal Intent, Law & Order: Special Victims Unit, and The Tonight Show with Jay Leno are currently broadcast in HDTV. Occasionally, theatrical films and made-for-TV movies are also broadcast in the high-definition format.


----------



## tluxon

Also, Miss Match and Third Watch are on tomorrow night.


----------



## nishant

You can see NBC's schedule here:


Go to NBC's homepage. Then add this to the URL:

/nbc/header/TV_Schedule/


You can see that there are a number of shows in high-def. Tuesday's and Wednesday's are chock full of high-def content.


I was also extremely pleased that Las Vegas (one of their newest series) was in HDTV from the start. To me, it shows that NBC taking HDTV seriously. Also, West Wing has been airing in HDTV for the first time this season. However, with Friends in their final season, I doubt that it will ever be in high-def.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I dont know if I already said it but rumor has it that Starz & Cinemax are coming sometime after the 1st of the year.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I dont know if I already said it but rumor has it that Starz & Cinemax are coming sometime after the 1st of the year.*



I'm also fairly certain our sun will run out of fuel and expand in size, gobbling up the earth sometime after the 1st of the year but I don't think any of us will be here to see it.


----------



## Roto

Heh, exactly what I was thinking ianken









Though Comcast does carry Cinemax and Starz HD in other areas already, so I would expect we'd be getting them sometime in the not so distant future. We didn't have to wait a very long time for inHD.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *As far as I know Gonzaga-Missouri will be on INHD*



Any update on this? The game's not listed in the INHD guide. In fact, promos I've seen say that the Gonzaga-Missouri game is on CBS (KIRO). If that's the case, how can Comcast show the game in HD like they advertised?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> quote:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Originally posted by Jeremyfr
> 
> As far as I know Gonzaga-Missouri will be on INHD
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on this? The game's not listed in the INHD guide. In fact, promos I've seen say that the Gonzaga-Missouri game is on CBS (KIRO). If that's the case, how can Comcast show the game in HD like they advertised?



I actually believe I already edited my post for an error on that statement as I couldn't find it when I went back to see why I'd made that statement.


Jeremy


----------



## Budget_HT

My experience watching local news on KING-DT has been the opposite of what some of you folks have stated here.


They seem to have one studio camera the gives 16x9 HD head shots of the newscasters as long as no graphics are involved. Anytime they add graphics they switch to upconverted 4x3 SD.


I have noticed that 480i 4x3 upconverts on KING-DT look very good--better than several other stations in Seattle that I have watched over the last 2 years. The upconvert quality looks good on both local programs and NBC network programs. Of course, we would much rather have actual HDTV than the upconverts.


The Tonight Show with Jay Leno has, for a long time, been one of the BEST examples of HDTV shot with HD cameras instead of being converted from film like many of the HD prime time programs are.


Enjoy KING-DT--we OTA folks have been watching KING-DT for a long time.


----------



## Al Shing

Just our luck that they chose tonight to not show ER in HD.


Evening Magazine was in HD, but it seemed to be a rerun, since all the material on it seemed old.


Looking forward to seeing Jay Leno in HD tonight.


----------



## boykster

yeah, no ER HD joy tonite....


And to top it off, my analog ch5 (others as well, but mostly 5) is suffering from some pretty serious herringbone or hum bars (creeping diagonal lines).


Anyone know how to get this fixed? It only happens on channel 4-5 (maybe 6 or 7 as well)...


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *And to top it off, my analog ch5 (others as well, but mostly 5) is suffering from some pretty serious herringbone or hum bars (creeping diagonal lines).*



I seem to remember growing up in the Midwest, this meant that a tornado was approaching


----------



## cliffg

A quick question or clarification - if I order Comcast HD now or in the next few weeks (before the 6208 comes out), what will I need to do to get the 6208 (or whatever DVR box) when it's finally released? I would just wait until it's released (and make sure I get the right one when I order service), but for a couple of reasons I might switch over from DirecTV sooner than anticipated.


Many thanks!


Cliff


----------



## miatasm

DVR is still a little ways off....but when it is released you should only need to call to have one installed to replace the box you currently have.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *yeah, no ER HD joy tonite....
> 
> 
> And to top it off, my analog ch5 (others as well, but mostly 5) is suffering from some pretty serious herringbone or hum bars (creeping diagonal lines).
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get this fixed? It only happens on channel 4-5 (maybe 6 or 7 as well)...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Rich*



Its not Hum, hum is one or two horizontal bars rolling through the screen.


Diagonal lines sound like ingress. Is Ch 5 an Local Broadcast channel? If so then my guess would definately be Ingress.


----------



## heatho

I'm also thinking of moving from Dish Network to Comcast... to take advantage of the Dish buy back program... ($25 off bill for first 16 months). Has anyone here done this? I'm thinking of doing this because of cost: $350 difference over next 16 months, if you factor in cost of reciever with Dish. Anyone have any ups or downs regarding this?


----------



## Al Shing

You will have to call them up and have them bring out a 6208 when they become available.


I wouldn't wait till then. The more people who sign up for HD now, the more priority they will give to adding channels and improving services such as HD VOD and the HD PVR.


I hope Comcast gives old timers priority over newbies when it comes to getting one of these boxes. They should offer them to existing HD customers before giving them to people who are waiting until they become available to sign up.


----------



## cliffg

I'd sign up (switch) now except that I love my D-Tivo ... it's a serious regression for our family viewing habits to go back to non-DVR viewing.


However, local HD channels (I'm blocked from easy OTA reception) and replacing a roof is leaning me towards switching now (or soon) and dealing with forced viewing times (I'm not going to spend the money to buy an analog Tivo) rather than just waiting until the 6208 is released. (Where the roof comes in is that I'd rather not have to reinstall the dish for just a month or two.) Although now I will need to buy a component -> VGA transcoder ...


These are interesting times for HD ...










Cliff


----------



## Llamas

Here's a question: What are the terms for the satellite equipment buy-back offer? I've got two DTivos, and feel the same as Cliff about giving them up. I also have some Dish equipment that I'm not using. Could I trade in the Dish equipment, and keep D* going for another month* until the 6208 rolled out?


* positive thinking


--Mike


----------



## Tom_Oliver




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *Here's a question: What are the terms for the satellite equipment buy-back offer? I've got two DTivos, and feel the same as Cliff about giving them up. I also have some Dish equipment that I'm not using. Could I trade in the Dish equipment, and keep D* going for another month* until the 6208 rolled out?*



When I switched from DirecTV I just gave some old equipment I hadn't been using. They didn't care. In fact I kept all the accessory hardware including the remote and the card.


----------



## phunkyphresh

My change to comcast digital cable lasted a week, before I went back to D*. Thank god they didn't take my dish. Comcast install went poorly, they didn't bring the 5100 even though I asked for it directly. Reception was very poor for analog stations, and the Motorola STB's were a big step backwards from D* receivers. My 1st gen D* receivers were faster then the Motorola STB's and forget about the guide. My suggestion would be buy the D* HD receiver through the D* buy back plan. If you do try the buy back program, go to Value Village and pick up some old receivers and give those to the installer.


----------



## heatho

Thanks for the idea about getting a couple of old receivers... I'll do that if I switch. Although they do say that they I have 30 days to call back and get my old stuff back. I wouldn't trust that though...


----------



## Llamas

If I could get OTA HD, or if D* carried network HD, Comcast would not be under consideration...


It sounds like I can give them my E* equipment in order to get the $25x16 from Comcast, and keep my D* DTivos up and running during the transition to the 6208. I know it will pale in comparison to my DTivos, but if I want HD, and I want to record it...


If all else fails, I guess I can carry a minimum amount of service on cable to get HD locals and the recorder, and keep my D* service for SD.


--Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

To get DVR you'll have to subscribe to a digital Cable package, Unlike the HD box where you can subscribe to limited cable and get the HD box. The DVR service will require you subscribe to a digital package of some type in order to get the box.


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Its not Hum, hum is one or two horizontal bars rolling through the screen.
> 
> 
> Diagonal lines sound like ingress. Is Ch 5 an Local Broadcast channel? If so then my guess would definately be Ingress.*



that's it exactly. So, is there a known cause/cure for ingress (and yes, channel 5 is a local, it's our local NBC affiliate)?


I tried using a variable attenuator to fix the problem (just a shot in the dark) and it had no effect, and I lost some of my digital channels as well.


Cheers for any help,


Rich


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> So, is there a known cause/cure for ingress (and yes, channel 5 is a local, it's our local NBC affiliate)?



Only 8 more posts to go! I'm guessing somewhat, but I believe ingress is caused by an analog OTA signal infiltrating your cable line. Specifically, channel 5 on cable and channel 5 OTA use the same frequencies. Somewhere you have a piece of cable connected to your set that is not only delivering the cable signal but is also acting as an antenna and getting a portion of the OTA signal, hence the disruption.


There are two potential sources, one is from the cable coming into your neighborhood. Only Comcast can fix that and your neighbors would have the same problem. The other is any of the cabling going to your receiver.


There are two pieces to this: the cable run provided by Comcast to your house and the existing cable in your house.


Things to try:


Remove or reduce the number of splitters. Try not to run a splitter off of a another split signal. Use only high quality cable. If your house is wired with poor qualty cable, replace it.


Make sure every run in your house is to the splitter from the home run cable to the Comcast distribution box. No spltters in between. Every time you split a signal you get a 3db loss or more. This makes your signal more susceptible to ingress.


Get Comcast to make another cable run to your house and make that your primary connection to home theater. Do not split the signal. Run it straight into the STB. I had them do this for me (BTW they were great about it) leaving my old cable run in place to service my other TV's and my cable modem. This did the trick for me.


----------



## Al Shing

One gets the impression that KING-DT isn't capable of DD5.1, based on the fact that two prime time HD programs tonight were in DD2.0. By contrast, practically everything on KOMO-DT in prime time HD is DD5.1.


Is this impression correct, or is NBC not transmitting their HD programming in DD5.1?


----------



## joker454




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cliffg_
> *However, local HD channels (I'm blocked from easy OTA reception)...*



We're also in a horrible location to catch OTA (Bellevue), but we gave it a shot anyways. I called this installer:

http://www.isfmd.com/ 


He was mentioned on this board in an older post so I gave him a try. Long story short, he was great! He came back 4 times with different antennas (for no extra charge) untill we could get reasonably good signal. We ended up with a Channel Master 4228 antenna and its working fairly well. I put a quick post of our results here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=98008 


He offers money back if you can't get a good signal so it's worth a shot. Took us 4 antennas to get it, but it worked out in the end.


----------



## mpestrada74

Finally got a chance to watch some HD content on King5. Third Watch looked good, but Leno looks amazing! Any word on Kong, by chance? Any idea about the Sonics games that are broadcast on Kong? Will they be in HD?


----------



## Jinx

I dont watch hdtv too much lately, but is the leno show about is good as it gets? it seems a bit grainy.. and i could see some compression marks in his suit espically tonight.. (its the first time i've watched leno in hdtv at home)... Is there some recompression going on or is it just the fact that my tv's a 64 incher that i'll notice these things alot more?


----------



## joker454

Leno looks good, but I find HDNet and DiscoveryHD look best from all the HD channels. To get a really good glimpse of HD, watch Insectia on DiscoveryHD. How thats stunning!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Finally got a chance to watch some HD content on King5. Third Watch looked good, but Leno looks amazing! Any word on Kong, by chance? Any idea about the Sonics games that are broadcast on Kong? Will they be in HD?*



No word on KONG, but FWIW I doubt they have the games in HD. Judging by KINGs anemic HD newscast I don't think they're trying too hard to do local HD productions.


KIRO, KTWB, KCPQ and KSTW still to go and I want them all yesterday.


----------



## Jinx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joker454_
> *Leno looks good, but I find HDNet and DiscoveryHD look best from all the HD channels. To get a really good glimpse of HD, watch Insectia on DiscoveryHD. How thats stunning!*




so it will be noticably better then? Thats what i'm hoping for.. when i saw our tv at costco they had some underwater thing and a few other things (some lopping feed) that look amazing i dont really remember noticing the grainy or compression marks, so i dont really think its the tv.. unfrotunately i dont think comcast offers either of the two channels you mentioned, so it will probably be a while before i can see the best of the best to know for sure what to compare to


----------



## miatasm

That's not necessarily true, Comcast offers INHD which has similar feeds with nature scenes and the like.......I happened to watch Ultimate Fighting Championships the other night......and normally when watching sports you might catch a glimpse of some fast moving motion artifacts, and I didn't see that at all with the INHD UFC program.....INHD looks very good overrall....


Jinx,


It maybe because you have a bigger TV than most you are going to notice more "artifacts" than a smaller TV, but I have done my share of Avia & Video Essentials "calibrations" and I have been able to minimize these defects by adjusting the Video settings on the Television......If you haven't done it yet......Go purchase the New VE DVD.....It should help with some of your problems.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phunkyphresh_
> *Reception was very poor for analog stations, and the Motorola STB's were a big step backwards from D* receivers. My 1st gen D* receivers were faster then the Motorola STB's and forget about the guide.*



Isn't that the truth! I am always amazed at how bad the moto boxes are. Their current boxes are on par with my first DTV STB and that was 10 YEARS ago. 10 years in technology years is nearly dating back to the ice age.


----------



## Tivolicious

Is there anything that is stopping Comcast from doing a really good upconvert of Kiro and giving that to us? I understand that this isn't HD, but their regular analog offering is sooooo bad as to render it unwatchable on anything greater than a 19 inch tv.


----------



## tluxon

So much for the ads I saw promoting Comcast's Battle in Seattle in HD. I guess that ad was for people who don't have HD and won't know that is wasn't really in HD.


Tivolicious - You're right about the Comcast delivery of KIRO - it's unwatchable. I'm sure glad I can watch the OTA broadcast!


Tim


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Isn't that the truth! I am always amazed at how bad the moto boxes are. Their current boxes are on par with my first DTV STB and that was 10 YEARS ago. 10 years in technology years is nearly dating back to the ice age.*



What makes it sadder is when you compare the hardware platforms. The 1st gen RCA DirecTV boxes sported 8bit cpus running at very low clock speeds and a few megs of ram. These DCT5ks sport 250mhz+ RISC CPUs and over 64MB of ram and they are still complete dogs and the features blow.


Hit the guide button and it doesn't even come up on the current channel and shows maybe an hours worth of guide data. Lame. It's an HD box, if I hit guide I should get the guide in 720p, wide, with two hours or more of data around the current channel. When I scroll through the guide it should be fast and smooth. It should have plain text search with an onscreen keyboard and/or T9 predictive text entry.


The sad fact is that the Mot/Gemstar developers can't code their way out of a wet paper bag. I wish we could get the MSFT guide/UI. That thing is snappy even on a low end DCT2K. And it's nice.


----------



## joker454




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *so it will be noticably better then? Thats what i'm hoping for.. when i saw our tv at costco they had some underwater thing and a few other things (some lopping feed) that look amazing i dont really remember noticing the grainy or compression marks, so i dont really think its the tv.. unfrotunately i dont think comcast offers either of the two channels you mentioned, so it will probably be a while before i can see the best of the best to know for sure what to compare to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ya it is noticably better. Insectia isn't something you wanna watch if you find bugs icky, since they like to zoom in really close to them at times. But its just wild to watch all that detail, definitly the best show to showcase HD in all its glory. I watch on a Sony HD Tube (HS510) which really helps bring out all the detail though. I find that the larger DLP/LCD's tv's seem to blur the images in comparison to a good tube, they just don't seem to have as much detail.


----------



## nodrog2

Wow, I guess I'm just not fussy enough. My Sammy 567 hasn't shown blurring or any negative artifacts. Maybe the set isn't adjusted properly. As far as Moto STB's, I am lucky enough to have been supplied the 6200 and I can't agree with negative comments on the analog channels. Yes, even KIRO. I realize this is all subjective to the viewer and I'm not trying to put down previous messages or messagers. I just thought it was time for a positive comment for the maligned (and rightfully so at times) Comcast.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *...I can't agree with negative comments on the analog channels. Yes, even KIRO. I realize this is all subjective to the viewer and I'm not trying to put down previous messages or messagers. I just thought it was time for a positive comment for the maligned (and rightfully so at times) Comcast.*



On the analog channels: It depends on more than just the box, it's the quality of the system up to the box as well. In MY case the analogs look good for analog. The fiber cable terminates two blocks from my house.


Sure, I get superior analog video on my big c-band rig that beats any signal on cable short of HD but for CABLE the picture is good. No gosting, little noise. It's mainly just an issue of clairity.


What I want is for OpenCabel to get going so I can buy a STB from a real vendor like Pioneer, Sony or whoever.


----------



## mpestrada74

I was flipping through some of the HD channels and on INHD (664), the guide showed NBA Basketball but no signal was coming through (It would just freeze frame on whatever channel I just switch from). Any ideas why?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *I was flipping through some of the HD channels and on INHD (664), the guide showed NBA Basketball but no signal was coming through (It would just freeze frame on whatever channel I just switch from). Any ideas why?*



Been asked & answered several times on this thread already - most recently on Dec 10 by JeremyFr .


----------



## tluxon

Anybody know if I can get a second 5100 even if I only have one HDTV? I have 3 ReplayTVs and they all do an excellent job of recording downconverted HD programming. It sure would be nice to have a second cable HD tuner available at the HDTV so I could watch one show while recording another.


Tim


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *No word on KONG, but FWIW I doubt they have the games in HD. Judging by KINGs anemic HD newscast I don't think they're trying too hard to do local HD productions.
> 
> 
> KIRO, KTWB, KCPQ and KSTW still to go and I want them all yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I don't think KONG shows anything in HD except the local news, but I can't imagine anyone wanting to watch that. It's so distracting, constantly switching back and forth between 16:9 and 4:3. Why do they even bother? I'd watch it in NTSC just to avoid that.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Anybody know if I can get a second 5100 even if I only have one HDTV? I have 3 ReplayTVs and they all do an excellent job of recording downconverted HD programming. It sure would be nice to have a second cable HD tuner available at the HDTV so I could watch one show while recording another.



They will only issue one box per HDTV ready tv in the home.


----------



## Llamas

I wonder if that will extend to the 6208. For similar reasons, it might be nice to have two to allow for scheduling conflicts.


----------



## jeffro




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *They will only issue one box per HDTV ready tv in the home.*



Interesting. Will the same restriction be in place when 6208s become available? I'd love to have a PVR on all of my TVs, not just the hi-def capable TVs.


----------



## miatasm

No it will not pertain to the 6208 as there will be an extra fee for that service & equipment above & beyond the price of digital cable.....


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *They will only issue one box per HDTV ready tv in the home.*



That's unfortunate. How 'bout for one HDTV ready tv and one PC with an HD card in it? This would - for all intents and purposes - give you 2 HDTV displays in your home.


----------



## jhachey

I tried emailing a number of the stations recently. I got the following response from Q13-Fox:


> Quote:
> Thank you for writing us. We are currently in the final phases of negotiations w/Comcast to deliver our DTV signal to them for inclusion into their DTV/HDTV line up. Until then, you would need to acquire a digital receiver to get our digital signal (channel 18). Fox is still doing 480P 16 x 9 (Widescreen) but will upgrade to 720P 16 x 9 (High Definition) in the fall of 04.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHERI LIGUORI
> 
> 
> KCPQ Q13 FOX
> 
> Programming Coordinator
> 
> Seattle-Tacoma-Everett



Sounds like Q13 is getting pretty close to signing a deal with Comcast. Obviously, it would be EDTV for now, but HDTV in the fall.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *I tried emailing a number of the stations recently. I got the following response from Q13-Fox:
> 
> 
> Sounds like Q13 is getting pretty close to signing a deal with Comcast. Obviously, it would be EDTV for now, but HDTV in the fall.*



I emailed Q13 as well and got, word-for-word, the exact same response. Which obviously means it's a canned response and could well be out of date. Fox also doesn't have all that much H/EDTV content right now, but it would be nice to have the added clarity a digital signal would provide. When can we expect The Simpsons in HDTV?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_*
> 
> I emailed Q13 as well and got, word-for-word, the exact same response. Which obviously means it's a canned response and could well be out of date. Fox also doesn't have all that much H/EDTV content right now, but it would be nice to have the added clarity a digital signal would provide.*



Yes, it's a canned response, but very different from the canned response I got a couple of months ago. It sure sounds like progress has been made.


As you said, FOX doesn't have that much H/EDTV content, but a couple of the things they do carry (24, NFL football) are things that I watch regularly. I know that EDTV is not HDTV, but DVD-quality widescreen images are pretty darn good - way better than 4:3 analog.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *I know that EDTV is not HDTV, but DVD-quality widescreen images are pretty darn good - way better than 4:3 analog.*



Indeed. Sure, 720p or 1080i is prefered but even 480p 16:9 is appreciated. I'm glad to see they are going to 720p in the fall.


I'm one of those weirdos who like Enterprise on UPN, I'd like to be able to see it at home in HD.


----------



## miatasm

Its probably just a matter of allocating some bandwidth for Q13, as alot of current Comcast systems already have deals with FOX....I know Seattle is in the middle of a system upgrade, so I wouldn't expect it to be much longer.


Its too bad that they took "Fastlane" off the air Tiffany Theissen only looks that much better in widescreen & 480p.......


----------



## Jeremyfr

Rumor has it that KCPQ and a couple other HD channels are coming within a week or so.


----------



## Jeremyfr

sorry I just got to say this.......satellite what????? hehe


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Rumor has it that KCPQ and a couple other HD channels are coming within a week or so.*



Better not be messing with us.  Geeting our hoopes up and all.


You da man, btw. Nice to have a voice on the inside.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Would I ever "mess" with you guys.


----------



## buddma




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Better not be messing with us.  Geeting our hoopes up and all.
> 
> 
> You da man, btw. Nice to have a voice on the inside.*



Mind you he has to be as general as possible...that's what almost got him in trouble before, being to specific. Things could still change and it would put the Comcast CSR's in a bad position if our 'mole' was specific about a rollout date, then they would ask us who told us, and we would point our fingers at our good friend Jeremyfr. While I don't doubt Jeremyfr and his gallant efforts to inform us, I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## metz520

Any news on CBS? They have the superbowl this year and a majority of their hour long shows are in HD. Frankly I can't think of a single show other than monday night football I regularly watch on ABC or NBC. I can think of 5 I watch on CBS. (KIRO specifically)


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Rumor has it that KCPQ and a couple other HD channels are coming within a week or so.*



A couple others? If you're going to make me guess then I would bet on the couple others being Cinemax and Starz. I wouldn't mind that at all, though I'm hoping it's something else because those two should get added fairly soon anyway. KCPQ is #2 on my list of locals I still want. Obviously KIRO is #1, but I would like digital widescreen 24.


----------



## nishant

Why is the KING HD channel only in regular sound? How come they aren't broadcasting the 5.1 surround sound for their HDTV programs?


I watched Las Vegas last night, and while it looked awesome, I found the sound to be very lacking.


If I remember correctly, the OTA feed had 5.1 sound. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Roto

According to this post and several others on page 60(!) of this thread, KOMO is the only local station broadcasting 5.1 and that's most likely the source of their lip-sync issues (I haven't been noticing it much myself lately)


So I don't think it's Comcast. I watched Las Vegas last night too, and thought that 5.1 would've added to that show, especially since Threat Matrix came on ABC right after it.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> A couple others? If you're going to make me guess then I would bet on the couple others being Cinemax and Starz. I wouldn't mind that at all, though I'm hoping it's something else because those two should get added fairly soon anyway. KCPQ is #2 on my list of locals I still want. Obviously KIRO is #1, but I would like digital widescreen 24.



cough KCPQ cough cough KTWB cough cough KONG cough cough cough


----------



## Babula

Be careful Jeremy!


----------



## klillevo

Seems odd no one has mentioned this, but 105 KingHD (NBC) was added to Comcast's line-up a few days ago. I would not have known myself unless my TiVo had alerted me to a change in the channel line-up.


Edit: oops, now I just saw it mentioned a few posts back...


----------



## SonomaSearcher

No Comcast system currently has a WB station in HD, so that would be quite a coup.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> No Comcast system currently has a WB station in HD, so that would be quite a coup.



Dunno what to tell ya but that the "rumor" is very "well supported" Not to mention our WB affiliate here in Seattle is still a localy family owned Station as it always has been so I'm sure negotiations are a lot easier with a situation like that vs. trying to negotiate with WB O&O


----------



## jhachey

Both KCPQ-13 (Fox) and KTWB-22 (WB) are owned by the Tribune Corporation ( www.tribune.com ). It makes sense that if you negotiate a deal for one of those two stations, you end up picking up the other station too.


----------



## mbyers

I am moving to Bothell at end of this month and hope to evaluate both my Comcast HD and OTA HD options from my new location. I understand that I am looking at a minimum of about $52 for a digital package plus another $5.10 per month for HD. I believe that I will have a good change of getting OTA signals from my location and would like to evaluate this. My understanding after reading this thread is that the only HD advantage to Comcast is the HD ESPN and HD "Demo" Channel; and the disadvantage is their lack of local HD. Besided subscribing to HBO or other premium channels, what HD advantage does Comcast offer?


Do either the 5100 or 6200 STB inclue an OTA tuner? ( I know this may be crazy for Comcast to include a free OTA tuner, but I'd like to give it a try without investing the $$$ until I know it will work).


My goal is to have HD mostly for local channel viewing at a minimum cost; half or more of my TV viewing is DVD.


Thanks, this thread has been helpful,

Marcus


----------



## Jeremyfr

Mbyers, right now you could get an Analog Cable package from Comcast and still recieve the Local HD channels for an additional $5.10 a month. However if you wanted INHD 1 & 2 which have a variety of content from movies, to concerts etc. and ESPNHD you would have to have a Digital Package.


As for HD locals Comcast currently offers KOMO, KING, and KCTS, and appears to be adding a few others like KCPQ,KTWB,KONG in the very near future.


CBS will probably be online once Comcast reaches a national agreement with Viacom rumored to be happening sometime shortly after the 1st of the year.


No word on UPN yet. Comcast has been making a huge push in the Puget Sound Area to add HD content in the recent months now that they have most of the state's upgrades done. It doesn't appear they plan to slow down HD channel launch's anytime soon.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbyers_
> *Do either the 5100 or 6200 STB inclue an OTA tuner?*



Nope.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *CBS will probably be online once Comcast reaches a national agreement with Viacom rumored to be happening sometime shortly after the 1st of the year.*



Do you think there will be a linkage between a Viacom-Comcast deal and us getting KIRO here locally? KIRO is owned by Cox Broadcasting, so I would think carrying KIRO would be a separate deal.


Comcast is carrying CBS some areas where the local station is an affiliate (as opposed to being owned and operated by CBS). I'm hoping that Comcast and Cox strike a deal soon. Maybe we'll get KIRO before Comcast and Viacom strike a deal.


Oddly enough Viacom owns our our local UPN affiliate (KSTW / UPN-11) and the local Cox (KIRO-7) and Viacom (UPN-11) stations appear to have a cozy relationship - KIRO's newscast also airs on UPN-11. Maybe there is linkage there after all?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbyers_
> *I am moving to Bothell at end of this month and hope to evaluate both my Comcast HD and OTA HD options from my new location. I understand that I am looking at a minimum of about $52 for a digital package plus another $5.10 per month for HD. I believe that I will have a good change of getting OTA signals from my location and would like to evaluate this. My understanding after reading this thread is that the only HD advantage to Comcast is the HD ESPN and HD "Demo" Channel; and the disadvantage is their lack of local HD. Besided subscribing to HBO or other premium channels, what HD advantage does Comcast offer?
> 
> 
> Do either the 5100 or 6200 STB inclue an OTA tuner? ( I know this may be crazy for Comcast to include a free OTA tuner, but I'd like to give it a try without investing the $$$ until I know it will work).
> 
> 
> My goal is to have HD mostly for local channel viewing at a minimum cost; half or more of my TV viewing is DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks, this thread has been helpful,
> 
> Marcus*



Post your nearset intersection or PM me and I will check your OTA line-of-site from you new location.


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *cough KCPQ cough cough KTWB cough cough KONG cough cough cough*



You be careful now. We can't afford to have you get sick.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> You be careful now. We can't afford to have you get sick.



Yeah I think I'm coming down with that call letter flu thats been going around! hehe


----------



## Jeremyfr

Now if only I could find out something regarding STARZ HD and Cinemax HD besides sometime next year.


----------



## ianken

and TMC HD (now on Voom) and DiscoveryHD.


----------



## biz_qwik

I've been resisting posting lately........."NBATV!!!!!" Those INHD games blacked out kill me every time. I would rather see Discovery HD over any other one though in my book...


----------



## mpestrada74

Sorry if this doesn't belong in this thread since it's a Comcast thread, but I live in Tacoma and just got off of the phone with a Click! Network CSR. I asked about when they were going to be offering HD content and was told in the next couple of weeks. The CSR gave me a rundown of the channels they are supposed to have at launch:


ABC, NBC, CBS, KTWB, KCTS, FOX, Showtime, HBO, Starz, Cinemax, ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies.


Pretty impressive if they really do have these lined up. Sadly no INHD, but CBS and Discovery? Very tempting... I've signed up on a list to get called when it's all available. I'm going to call again later to try to get another CSR to see if this list is legit.


----------



## cliffg

I'm getting ready to take the Comcast cable HD plunge finally (roofers just dropped off a load of supplies, so the sat dish is coming down soon). A few quick questions:


1. Ordering - What do I need to do when ordering to take advantage of the "dish buyback" offer? Are there any other special offers I should know about that are not in the web order page? Should I use the web order form or make a phone call? Have HDTV installs become common enough that I don't need to do anything special to make sure installation goes as smooth as possible?


2. Component -> VGA transcoder - is anyone else using the KD-CTCA3 transcoder? (In particular, cable box thru the transcoder to a CRT front projector ...) I also play DVDs through a HTPC to the projector - anyone using the CTCA3 VGA pass-thru capabilities? Does the cable STB need to be turned off to enable the pass-thru?


Many thanks for any comments!


Cliff


----------



## ericjut

Cliff,


1. You have to call Comcast on the phone. You can ask them which offer works with the buyback, but in my experience, they won't let you add any other offers to it. Also, take note that you need to choose one of their premium packages to take advantage of the buyback offer. If you ever lower your level of service in the future, they will cut off the monthly rebate you get. Short answer: call them to get the fine prints.


-eric


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *Do you think there will be a linkage between a Viacom-Comcast deal and us getting KIRO here locally? KIRO is owned by Cox Broadcasting, so I would think carrying KIRO would be a separate deal.
> 
> 
> Comcast is carrying CBS some areas where the local station is an affiliate (as opposed to being owned and operated by CBS). I'm hoping that Comcast and Cox strike a deal soon. Maybe we'll get KIRO before Comcast and Viacom strike a deal.*



Here is a list of areas with CBS HD channels currently carried by Comcast, composed by another avsforum member (the q) and posted in another thread:


Chicago, IL

Washington, DC

Atlanta, GA

Tampa, FL

Indianapolis, IN

Nashville, TN

Kansas City

Harrisburg, PA

Louisville, KY

Jacksonville

Little Rock, AR

Knoxville, TN

Huntsville, AL

Chattanooga, TN

Charleston, SC

Augusta

Salisbury, MD

Eugene, OR

Panama City, FL

Spokane, WA

Orlando, FL

Springfield, MA


You are right that this is something between Comcast and Cox, owner of KIRO. An agreement between Comcast and Viacom will have little, if any, influence on getting an agreement done between Comcast and Cox.


Cox has not allowed Comcast to carry the HD signal of any of Cox's stations anywhere in the U.S. Why Cox is doing this is unknown. (Except for the areas with Viacom owned CBS stations, Seattle is the largest market area in the U.S. without a local CBS HD signal on Comcast.)


----------



## jspeton

Has anyone written to KIRO and received a response as to their current status of negotiations (or lack thereof) with Comcast? Is it actually the case that a deal must be struck with Cox nation-wide or is KIRO capable of negotiating the deal themselves? I must admit I had assumed KIRO was a O&O CBS station given the lack of perceived progress on Comcast carrying them. I've not read anything that says Cox is doing something similar to Viacom as far as CBS-HD carriage is concerned. Don't they know the SuperBowl is only 6 weeks away??










[edit] I see the following posted on KIRO's website:


> Quote:
> KIRO transmits a digital signal from our transmitter daily, but you can only receive the digital signal over the air with special receivers that are sold by area electronics retailers. *If you would like to receive the signal through your cable operator please write or call your local cable provider to request that they carry our signal.*



Gee, that almost reads as though they'd willingly let Comcast carry the signal, if only someone would ask...


----------



## SonomaSearcher





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_
> *Is it actually the case that a deal must be struck with Cox nation-wide or is KIRO capable of negotiating the deal themselves?*



Technically, the owner of KIRO is a local partnership, but Cox totally controls the partnership. Also technically, the partnership is supposed to be able to negotiate on its own and reach an independent deal with Comcast, but that is not what really goes on behind the scenes. The reality is that the Cox executives at Cox's corporate HQ in Atlanta are the ones who call all the shots.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_
> *Has anyone written to KIRO and received a response as to their current status of negotiations (or lack thereof) with Comcast?*



I have sent several emails to KIRO over the past nine months or so and have never received a response. All of the other stations that I wrote to (KBTC, KOMO, KTWB, KCPQ, KSTW, KING) responded to inquiries about HDTV, even if their responses weren't particularly informative.


----------



## weebling1




> Quote:
> _origionally posted by mpestrada74:_ ...Click! Network gave me a rundown of the channels they are supposed to have at launch: ABC, NBC, CBS, KTWB, KCTS, FOX, Showtime, HBO, Starz, Cinemax, ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies.



Happy times to come for Tacoma!


Come on Comcast! I'd sell my OTA reciever if you could match that! (plus KSTW please)


----------



## Jeremyfr

Click is struggling to offer what Comcast has SD wise I seriously doubt that all of a sudden they're just gonna pop up with 10-15 HD channels out of the blue.


----------



## IBTRKN

Hi all, new member here, Larry, if your still waving your magic ToPo wand, care to look at Education Hill, 166th Ave N.E and n.e.104th in Redmond and see what she says. Thanks a mil.


----------



## Al Shing

How about keeping the OTA lookup stuff in the "Seattle Changes" thread so this thread doesn't get polluted by those lookups and responses.


----------



## Jeremyfr

KCPQ, KONG, KTWB all launch tomorow in High Def on Comcast Cable in Western Washington.


The full lineup will be as follows


KOMO HD 104

KING HD 105

KONG HD 106

KCTS HD 108

KCPQ HD 113

KTWB HD 114

ESPN HD 173

HBO HD 549

SHO HD 574

INHD 1 664

INHD 2 665


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW Comcast is also launching KREM CBS in Spokane which happens to be owned by BELO same company as KING/KONG.


----------



## Jeremyfr

It sounds as though KONG reairs episodes of ER, The West Wing in HD and I've also seen some stuff to indicate possibly that Sonics Games will in fact be in HD on KONG.


----------



## Bruceko

I've been seeing some pixelization and breakups on King hd. Any on else seeing it?

I get less on the antenna.


----------



## Al Shing

It would make sense that all those channels would show up tomorrow since Thursday seems to be the day they add channels, and the next two Thursdays are holidays.


If the channels do show up tomorrow, that will be a great Christmas present for all of us.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> If the channels do show up tomorrow, that will be a great Christmas present for all of us.



Unless there's an major earthquake or the world comes to an end before you wake up tomorow they'll be there.


----------



## boykster

Bruceko,


I've been seeing the same breakups...


Rich


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Unless there's an major earthquake or the world comes to an end before you wake up tomorow they'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's awesome; thanks Jeremy for your continued involvement and information. That really is a great Christmas present!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *KCPQ, KONG, KTWB all launch tomorow in High Def on Comcast Cable in Western Washington.*



That's cool. Considering the BS happening with KIRO I don't expect to seem them any time soon. Any news on KSTW or are they in the same boat as KIRO?


Anyway, more HD. Happy day!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thanks for the continued heads-up on these channels, Jeremy!


----------



## Al Shing

The channels were there as advertised this morning. Also, a message saying KING 5 HD is on the system (last week's news).


----------



## stevelew

Jeremy:

Thanks for all the current updates on HDTV! This forum is the fastest way to find out what's happening or what's not happening with Comcast. It's just getting better and better! Now all we need is CBS and Discovery. That would make things perfect!


----------



## Malcolm_B

The new channels are up and running here. It's too bad that 24 isn't on again until after New Year (Fox Digital WS is better than nothing, I guess).


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stevelew_
> *Jeremy:
> 
> Thanks for all the current updates on HDTV! This forum is the fastest way to find out what's happening or what's not happening with Comcast. It's just getting better and better! Now all we need is CBS and Discovery. That would make things perfect!*



Yes! Thanks Jeremy! Its great to see the new channels. I am looking forward to exploring the new hdtv offerings.


Off topic question: I noticed my Comcast Cable Internet IP changed for the first time since Comcast took over from AT&T. Is this related?


----------



## brente

unfortunately kcpq & ktwb are breaking up like crazy - unwatchable... hopefully will get fixed soon


----------



## Roto

I guess this is why KING was breaking up a lot last night, more upgrades. So far everyt time they've added an HD channel I've had some glitches for the first few days. I think inHD killed my old cable box.


----------



## biz_qwik

Jeremy........tell more of your Sonics HD discoveries? I haven't seen a thing even once but that would be great. Where's NBATV? I thought there were talks going on?........guess more smoke blowin'. I don't even get excited about it anymore. For Comcast to carry INHD and have to black those 5 hour blocks out is embarrising IMHO.


----------



## jimre

The new HD channels 105/106/113/114 are mapped to lower frequencies (717 MHz & 723 MHz) than INHD 1/2 (753Mhz) so breakups are less likely to be caused by local wiring/splitter bandwidth problems. A while back, when INHD was breaking up constantly a lot us were told we must be using cheap splitters or something (even though we weren't). So if the new channels are breaking up but INHD is not - then it's most likely a head-end problem, not a house wiring problem.


----------



## brente

i'm assuming kcpq is 480p, kong is 1080i, anyone know what ktwb is sending out? i wish the moto boxes would send a native hd signal...


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *i'm assuming kcpq is 480p, kong is 1080i, anyone know what ktwb is sending out? i wish the moto boxes would send a native hd signal...*



According to their website KTWB is 1080i. And agreed 100% on the moto box comment!


Here is the link along with a listing of which shows are in HD.
http://ktwbtv.trb.com/about/station/...bout-station-1


----------



## brente

jspeton - thanks!


----------



## alma321

Anyone know which shows on FOX are shown 480P? Or a website to check the shows shown in 480P.


----------



## Tivolicious

Ok. Now we're talking. All we need now is Kiro and for Comcast to strike a deal to license TiVo.


The real question is which will happen first.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Anyone know which shows on FOX are shown 480P? Or a website to check the shows shown in 480P.*


 http://q13.trb.com/about/station/kcp...tation-utility


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> The real question is which will happen first.



Considering Comcast basically told TIVO to go stick it a while back from my understanding. I'd say we'll see CBS long before you ever see anything Comcast/Tivo.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Considering Comcast basically told TIVO to go stick it a while back from my understanding. I'd say we'll see CBS long before you ever see anything Comcast/Tivo.*



I understand. That's what puts them about even.










Heck, you can't blame me for wishing. I just wish that all Moto STBs didn't suck ass.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I understand. That's what puts them about even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, you can't blame me for wishing. I just wish that all Moto STBs didn't suck ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Open Cable is comming. Comcast will support it. At that point there is nothing stopping TiVO or Replay from deploying OpenCable compliant units that handles pretty much everything. It will be a while, 2005 at the soonest IMHO. But it will happen.


However, services that require a back channel like VOD and PPV will be limited to Comcast deployed STBs. But I think many people would invest in say, a Pioneer or Toshiba Tivo with dual tuners and Open Cable support if they could.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Actually companies are working on OpenCable equipment/STB's/TV's that support RF Return capabilities in order to be able to use items like the guide/PPV/and VOD.


The other thing is that here in the Seattle area there is no release date of when they will start offering Cable Cards. Which means that right now the only thing you can get is Unencrypted Digital and analog stations with non Comcast equipment.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Actually companies are working on OpenCable equipment/STB's/TV's that support RF Return capabilities in order to be able to use items like the guide/PPV/and VOD. The other thing is that here in the Seattle area there is no release date of when they will start offering Cable Cards. Which means that right now the only thing you can get is Unencrypted Digital and analog stations with non Comcast equipment.*



Cool. I didn;t know they were doing that. All the demos I've seen have been with the qualifier of no return path. Cool.


Well, I hope Comcast does offer the cards in time with the CS guys. Next year seems to be the start of it. It'd suck for folks to have complaint TVs but still be stuck with the DCT boxes when they don't need them.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Jeremy........tell more of your Sonics HD discoveries? I haven't seen a thing even once but that would be great. Where's NBATV? I thought there were talks going on?........guess more smoke blowin'. I don't even get excited about it anymore. For Comcast to carry INHD and have to black those 5 hour blocks out is embarrising IMHO.*



I seriously doubt we'll be seeing the local Sonics broadcasts in HD this season. It's good to know they are technically capable of it and if they do it we'll get it on cable, but I'm not keeping my hopes up.


Yesterday I saw an ad on the back of the Sports section of The Seattle Times. It listed all the HD channels and whats on them, but they didn't make any distinctions for HD shows. It said something like, What's on KONG? Oprah, Dr. Phil and Sonics games.


----------



## brente

just saw this across the newswire...


[VIA, CMCSA, CMSCK] VIACOM, COMCAST CONFIRM MULTI-YR TV AGREEMENT

*The deal includes retransmission consent for Viacom's CBS affiliates in Comcast's markets*, as well as Viacom's cable networks like MTV, Nickelodeon, Spike TV, Comedy Central and BET. The deal also provides for joint development of new video-on-demand services featuring content from CBS News and MTV Networks.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=340133


----------



## jhachey

There's already a thread on the CBS-Viacom deal:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=340133 


The deal appears to pave the way for Comcast to carry CBS in HD on CBS owned-and-operated stations. Given that our local UPN affiliate is owned by Viacom, it would appear to pave the way for UPN-11 to get carried locally.


Unfortunately, as our local CBS station is an affiliate, not an O&O, I don't know that this deal will help us get KIRO any time soon. On the other hand, now that Comcast is done with Viacom, maybe Cox Communications is their #1 priority (I can dream, can't I?).


----------



## nodrog2

Is there an e-address that we can use to contact Comcast with our wishes and concerns. Its great that more HD is now available, my hang-up is the lack of captions - except for KING which did it right. Why can't we see the same captions on HD that are showing on the analog channels. The improvement in video is awesome but enjoyment is dampened by the struggle to hear clearly. I'm sure its a minor point to most of you but dammit, it is really annoying to ones like myself who have lost much of our hearing.


----------



## mpestrada74

Looks like my STB was upgraded last night. The S/W version is 51.42 and the firmware is 05.03 In the setup menu, it looks like a "Timers" option was added. I don't remember this being there and it looks like it's setting up for the PVR.


----------



## nodrog2

Marc - do you have the 6200? Have you tried the DVI outpput? Hopefully this is the start of 6208 being available. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mpestrada74

No. I have the 5100. I just checked and DVI isn't enabled, either.


----------



## nodrog2

I have the 6200 (lucky me) but the way I'm set up I have to nearly disassemble my rack to get at things. I guess I'll wait till more news comes out. Sounds promising though. I can't remember how to check firmware - read multi posts till head swam. A little help please.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *
> 
> 
> On the other hand, now that Comcast is done with Viacom, maybe Cox Communications is their #1 priority (I can dream, can't I?).*



After the Viacom owned CBS HD stations come on line in their respective areas, Seattle will be the largest market area in the U.S. where Comcast does not carry the local CBS HD signal.


Time to start an email campaign directed at Cox. If you can succeed in getting KIRO carried, we should be able to get our Cox-owned Fox affiliate (KTVU) carried by Comcast down here at the same time. Let's find out the appropriate Cox email addresses and coordinate our efforts!


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Looks like my STB was upgraded last night. The S/W version is 51.42 and the firmware is 05.03 In the setup menu, it looks like a "Timers" option was added. I don't remember this being there and it looks like it's setting up for the PVR.



This is in prep for upcoming VOD launchs which should start sometime mid January or so from rumors I've heard.


----------



## Jinx

got a pamphlet in the mail yesterday about "coming" hdtv stations fox, WB , and kong... Looks like comcast actually BEAT the flyer to the punch!! figures though







But hey i'm glad i can get the channel sooner then i would expect if i only payed attention to comcasts alerts in the mail on the cablebox messages (which NEVER say anything about HDTV, just try to sell me crap)..


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Are Fox and WB out yet? I found KONG yesterday (106) but didn't see Fox and WB. What are there channel numbers?


alex


----------



## alma321

FOX 113 and WB 114


----------



## Llamas

Must....wait....for.....recorder....


It hurts...


--Mike


----------



## drewba

If only TiVo had an OpenCable solution, I would give serious consideration to staying with Comcast. Even though I'm not excited about the rates going up, they have been adding a lot of content to at least somewhat counteract the increase.


That being said, I can't see going to a Motorola DVR after having a SD TiVo for 3 years. Since I can get all the locals OTA, having them on cable is a convenience, not a requirement. Unless TiVo has a surprise announcement at CES, it looks like I'm headed back to D*.


----------



## Llamas

I'd be staying with D* if Cougar Mountain weren't so determined to block my LOS. It's my dependence on DirecTivos that's keeping me with D* until the 6208 ships. The change in device usability is going to hurt, but I'll take the hit to get HD.


----------



## brente

llamas - i'm with you. the reduced resolution of hd on d* isn't encouraging for d* either...


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *got a pamphlet in the mail yesterday about "coming" hdtv stations fox, WB , and kong... Looks like comcast actually BEAT the flyer to the punch!! figures though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey i'm glad i can get the channel sooner then i would expect if i only payed attention to comcasts alerts in the mail on the cablebox messages (which NEVER say anything about HDTV, just try to sell me crap)..*



Jeremy sent the flyer out as a PDF file to the people on his mailing list the day before the channels were added. So technically, Comcast did not beat the flyer to many on this forum.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *llamas - i'm with you. the reduced resolution of hd on d* isn't encouraging for d* either...*



That does worry me a bit. However, I have a 36" TV. Even if I replace it, the replacement won't be much larger due to size restrictions in the entertainment center. Given our viewing distance, I don't think the reduced resolution is going to be an issue. The other main factor in Comcast's favor is the HD Mariner games since I doubt they will show up on D*.


Still, we love TiVo.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I sent a email off to John Woodin, Kiro's General Manager, and got the following response. This doesn't mean much but at least I got a response. I previously sent multiple emails to the contacts on their website with no luck. It's amazing how easy it is to guess someone email address.




We are currently negotiating at our corporate level with Comcast and should

have an agreement soon. Thanks for the comments and keep watching.


-----Original Message-----

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Friday, December 19, 2003 12:17 PM

To: Woodin, John (CBI-Seattle)

Subject: Kiro High Definition on Comcast



I apologize for sending a email directly to you, but I haven't been able to

get a response from anyone at your station. As you may be aware Comcast

added all of the available local Seattle High Definition channels to their

lineup this week except for Kiro. With the Super Bowl on CBS in HD only two

months away I was wondering if you could tell me the status of negotiations

between Comcast and Kiro. I am sure you are very busy so a quick note with

the status would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time and I hope

you have a wonderful Holiday.


Thanks


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *That does worry me a bit. However, I have a 36" TV. Even if I replace it, the replacement won't be much larger due to size restrictions in the entertainment center. Given our viewing distance, I don't think the reduced resolution is going to be an issue. The other main factor in Comcast's favor is the HD Mariner games since I doubt they will show up on D*.
> 
> 
> Still, we love TiVo.*



Is there some reason you wouldn't consider a Replay? We have three of them and they work great with the Comcast boxes. Recording OTA HD content at 16:9 480i is as stunning as you can get and recording off the DCT-5100 isn't too far behind.


A couple of the things we really appreciate about the Replays are


1) being able to receive shows we somehow miss using IVS (not available in the latest model at the time);

2) streaming between them and between our PCs with DVArchive;

3) pushing a recording to a networked Replay;

4) easy acquisition of files for editing and burning to DVD; and

5) Show/Nav which "tabs" through a program like skipping from chapter to chapter on a DVD.


There are many other attributes to the Replays also that I bet would make the loss of your TiVo(s) a _little_ more bearable







. Even when you get your 6208, I'm sure it won't do _everything_ you need, so the Replay(s) would still be quite useful.


Just thought I should toss that in there...


Tim


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Jeremy sent the flyer out as a PDF file to the people on his mailing list the day before the channels were added. So technically, Comcast did not beat the flyer to many on this forum.*



I didn't know Jeremy was still sending out updates to his mailing list after he had to take down the website. My name must've fallen off the list - can you put me back on, Jeremy?


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## Jeremyfr

I haven't removed anyone but anyone that was using a Hotmail address which ended up being around 8 people didn't accept the message due to the PDF file attached you may have been one of those people.


Also DO NOT READ INTO THIS IN ANY WAY but I am getting hopeful about KIRO now for the simple fact that even though KIRO is not VIACOM owned KSTW UPN 11 is and they are quite snug in bed with KIRO so I feel that if we were to launch KSTW soon I'd expect KIRO not too long after that.


This is simply just my feelings and does not come from any inside info I've recieved or anything but its just a thought that makes logical sense to me.


----------



## paulwk

I have a couple of questions about the new moto STBs that I am hearing about. I currently have the 5100 but am hearing talk of the 6200 and the 80 Gig PVR enabled 6208. I called Comcast Customer Support and they said likely availability would be towards the end of January. Does anyone have further info on this subject, or can you point me to a place this has already been posted? Has anyone heard rumored costs of the 6208 (upfront and monthly) and does anyone know if the PVR will do HD content?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Paulwk:


First off welcome! I see you're a new member. The only available DCT's in Seattle area are currently the 5100 and the 6200, theres really no significant difference between the 2 to throw a fit if you have a 5100.


The 6208 does not have any release date and no rumored release date at this time so I would take the end of January very very very lightly. The 6208 will be a single tuner DVR that does record HD content up to 8-10 hours worth.


There is also the 6408 coming out sometime mid to late next year that will be a dual tuner DVR.


Pricing for DVR service will be an additional 9.95 a month which will include the monthly rental fee and the service fee for the box.


----------



## paulwk

Thanks for the quick feedback Jeremyfr. Very glad to hear about the HD PVR capability! I have been following this thread for a couple of months now, but have yet to jump in with any questions. Maybe now that I have a couple of weeks off over the holidays I can participate further . . . & more importantly, get some use out of the Home Theater and all of the fantastic new HD offerings. One clarification . . . will the anticipated $9.95/ month for the 6208 also cover the HD service fee, or is that the DVR rental and service fee alone?


----------



## miatasm

Here is the link to the thread on the 6208 & PVR, and you can obviously keep an eye on my FAQ which will have updates as more info is known......The fee will include the price of HD since there is no extra cost if you subscribe to digital cable, for now anyways......

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=256230


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *Is there some reason you wouldn't consider a Replay? We have three of them and they work great with the Comcast boxes. Recording OTA HD content at 16:9 480i is as stunning as you can get and recording off the DCT-5100 isn't too far behind.
> 
> 
> A couple of the things we really appreciate about the Replays are
> 
> 
> 1) being able to receive shows we somehow miss using IVS (not available in the latest model at the time);
> 
> 2) streaming between them and between our PCs with DVArchive;
> 
> 3) pushing a recording to a networked Replay;
> 
> 4) easy acquisition of files for editing and burning to DVD; and
> 
> 5) Show/Nav which "tabs" through a program like skipping from chapter to chapter on a DVD.
> 
> 
> There are many other attributes to the Replays also that I bet would make the loss of your TiVo(s) a little more bearable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even when you get your 6208, I'm sure it won't do everything you need, so the Replay(s) would still be quite useful.
> 
> 
> Just thought I should toss that in there...
> 
> 
> Tim*



Thanks for the suggestion. We only have one TV and archive very little so most of the features you listed don't add value for us.


As for recording 16x9 480i, I can do that now on my TiVo, although I rarely do. I will probably do it more now that KCPQ and KING have been added. In addition, I can readily tell the difference between HD and downconverted HD on my set.


Besides, if I got rid of TiVo, my wife would divorce me!


----------



## paulwk

Thanks Miatasm . . . very informative links.


----------



## mwnorman

Ok, I see that Comcast is now offering a ton of HD channels.


Does anyone know if I can get them over here in Keyport/Poulsbo? The CSR wasn't sure and said she could schedule an installation. Then another person would call me back to talk specifics.


I thought that was weird!


All I want to know is can I get all the same channels so I can then get excited about scheduling an installation appoinment???


----------



## Jeremyfr

From the info I have available Poulsbo should have all the HD channels available.


----------



## brente

anyone else seeing lots of breakups tonight (around 9:15pm) on all hd channels EXCEPT inhd1 & inhd2?


espnhd, komo, king, and kcts are coming in with some breakups. kong is bad. kcpq & ktwb are reporting "the channel will be available shortly" and are coming in bits & pieces... inhd1 & inhd2 seem solid.


all seemed to be working yesterday (i've got a strong incoming signal). i've made no changes on my side, so hoping it's a comcast problem...


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *Is there some reason you wouldn't consider a Replay? We have three of them and they work great with the Comcast boxes. Recording OTA HD content at 16:9 480i is as stunning as you can get and recording off the DCT-5100 isn't too far behind.
> 
> 
> A couple of the things we really appreciate about the Replays are
> 
> 
> 1) being able to receive shows we somehow miss using IVS (not available in the latest model at the time);
> 
> 2) streaming between them and between our PCs with DVArchive;
> 
> 3) pushing a recording to a networked Replay;
> 
> 4) easy acquisition of files for editing and burning to DVD; and
> 
> 5) Show/Nav which "tabs" through a program like skipping from chapter to chapter on a DVD.
> 
> 
> There are many other attributes to the Replays also that I bet would make the loss of your TiVo(s) a little more bearable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even when you get your 6208, I'm sure it won't do everything you need, so the Replay(s) would still be quite useful.
> 
> 
> Just thought I should toss that in there...
> 
> 
> Tim*



I'm sorry this is OT but, when you record off of your 5100 do you record the Digital versions of the channels (104,105,106, etc...) Or just the regular channel (4,5,6.)?


When I watch a Digital channelthrough my 5040 connected via S-video to the 5100, all I get is the postage stamp with bars on all 4 sides. Any way to change this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpdp379_
> *When I watch a Digital channelthrough my 5040 connected via S-video to the 5100, all I get is the postage stamp with bars on all 4 sides. Any way to change this?*



I don't think you can change this. The 5100 does have a "4:3 override" setting in the setup menu - which lets you have different output resolutions for 16:9 and 4:3 programming. But that only applies to actual 4:3 SD signals. When you're watching a 4:3 SD program on say, KING 105 - KING is actually sending a 16:9 HD signal with black bars on the side, so the 5100's 4:3 override never kicks in. It's still a 16:9 HD signal as far as your box is concerned.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> When I watch a Digital channelthrough my 5040 connected via S-video to the 5100, all I get is the postage stamp with bars on all 4 sides. Any way to change this?



You can try setting the output to 4:3 pan/scan instead of 16:9 I know on my TV hookedup S-Video I just switch the box to 4:3 P/S when they're showing 4:3 on an HD channel and it fills my screen. You might wanna try the same.


----------



## brente

is anyone getting a good picture on kcpq today? i wired right into my amplifier (so signal level should be high) and get nothing but blocky pixels with any movement...


----------



## jhachey

kcpq looks fine in Sammamish


----------



## brente

ok - thanks. comcast is out tomorrow to try to find out what's wrong...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *You can try setting the output to 4:3 pan/scan instead of 16:9 I know on my TV hookedup S-Video I just switch the box to 4:3 P/S when they're showing 4:3 on an HD channel and it fills my screen. You might wanna try the same.*



But you have to manually go into setup to change this and then change it back when you want to watch real 16:9 HD, right? I don't suppose there's any remote code shortcuts for changing this...


----------



## Jeremyfr

Looks fine here, remember too high of a signal can be just as detrimental as too low of a signal especially when you're talking about a digital signal.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpdp379_
> *I'm sorry this is OT but, when you record off of your 5100 do you record the Digital versions of the channels (104,105,106, etc...) Or just the regular channel (4,5,6.)?
> 
> 
> When I watch a Digital channelthrough my 5040 connected via S-video to the 5100, all I get is the postage stamp with bars on all 4 sides. Any way to change this?*



See the first two links below for more info on this.


----------



## jspeton

Does anyone have any information on if we can expect Comcast to carry the HDTV feed of CBC? Sure would be nice to see HNIC in HD once CBC gets ramped up...


Thanks for any info.


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_
> *Does anyone have any information on if we can expect Comcast to carry the HDTV feed of CBC? Sure would be nice to see HNIC in HD once CBC gets ramped up...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info.*



Excellent idea!


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *See the first two links below for more info on this.*



I have read them, and when I run the 5100 to my Samsung DLP it works just the way you describe. However, i was thinking a ReplayTV recording of a D channel would come out with better quality like was described by other replayTV users. But for me it is adding the black bars to the top and bottom when I watch through the Replay.


Also, I started a new thread in the ReplayTV forum looking for ideas.


----------



## miatasm

Yes you will get better picture quality.....but I think the other Replay users have just failed to mention that the BB would be added. There is no way around that other than changing the settings in the setup menu.


----------



## Alex Wetmore

It would be really nice if the 5100 or 62xx boxes could output an anamorphic signal on the s-video port. This would have no loss of vertical resolution and would eliminate the postage stamp problem when recording HD channels with a Tivo, Replay, or other device.


alex


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *anyone else seeing lots of breakups tonight (around 9:15pm) on all hd channels EXCEPT inhd1 & inhd2?
> 
> 
> espnhd, komo, king, and kcts are coming in with some breakups. kong is bad. kcpq & ktwb are reporting "the channel will be available shortly" and are coming in bits & pieces... inhd1 & inhd2 seem solid.
> 
> 
> all seemed to be working yesterday (i've got a strong incoming signal). i've made no changes on my side, so hoping it's a comcast problem...*



as jimre surmised, it looks like my hd problems are comcast problems. the tech that came out today said someone else in the neighborhood was also having the same problems (said my signal levels were fine). not sure exactly what the cause is, but somewhere in their cable plant. comcast is supposed to have the repair done in 48 hours - fingers crossed they fix it soon.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *It would be really nice if the 5100 or 62xx boxes could output an anamorphic signal on the s-video port. This would have no loss of vertical resolution and would eliminate the postage stamp problem when recording HD channels with a Tivo, Replay, or other device.
> 
> alex*



I agree, this seems like a pretty common issue. I imagine many people will stick with their Replay and Tivo units even when the Comcast DVR boxes ship simply because they are used to them. In the settings menu you should be able to specify the shape of your TV and have the box spew the correct aspect on the 480i ports.


----------



## JDK Sweat

I just got hooked up with HDTV last month and I have a question. Has any one else encountered a problem with their HD boxes shorting out? For the past several days this has been happening to me. Today, it shorted out and only a picture would flash on without sound. I called comcast, and they told me that they have had many calls about this and are bringing me a new box. I would like to know if this is a common occurrence, or if I just got a messed up box?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Though I haven't seen anyone post regarding it, ESPN-HD was encrypted last week and is no longer available with grandfathered AT&T packages so if it all of sudden recently disappeared on you stating "channel not authorized" this is because you have a grandfathered plan.


----------



## RGoldberg

Hi,


Now that most of the locals are available in HD thru Comcast. I want to get HD locals only since I already have the HD package thru D*. I called Comcast this morning, and the CSR was adamant that I needed to upgrade my basic cable to a digital package in order to recieve HD local channels. I don't think this is true based on what I've read here. Does anyone have any advice for me to get what I want? This guy sounded like he might have had a big red nose and floppy shoes, since he said 4,5, and 9 were all that were available. Should I just call back and hope for someone a little more "educated" in HD?


Thanks for any help,


Ron


----------



## mpestrada74

If at first you don't succeed....


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *ESPN-HD was encrypted last week and is no longer available with grandfathered AT&T packages "*



That's what I thought, ESPN-HD is gone.

Do you know what channels KCPQ and WB are on if you are using an integrated HDTV set? [no cable box, period] I cannot find them after doing an autoscan. Thanks, ...from across the trestle!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by davegtestr_
> *That's what I thought, ESPN-HD is gone.
> 
> Do you know what channels KCPQ and WB are on if you are using an integrated HDTV set? [no cable box, period] I cannot find them after doing an autoscan. Thanks, ...from across the trestle!*



Assuming you mean KCPQ-HD and WB-HD - you won't find them, because you simply can't receive digital cable channels on a standard HDTV tuner. Digital cable signals uses a completely different modulation system (called QAM) from over-the-air HDTV signals (which uses 8VSB). To receive ANY digital cable channel, you either need 1) a digital-cable-compatible QAM tuner of your own (not very common yet) or 2) a Comcast digital cable box.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Jim he has a Mits TV which many of the new ones have integrated QAM tuners.


Dave: I would not know what the channel numbers would be for a integrated QAM tuner, I'm not sure if they are encrypted if they are then you would not be able to pick them up without a Comcast box.


----------



## lkinley

110-1 KCPQ (13)

110-2 KTWB (22)

111-1 KCTS (9-1)

111-4 KOMO (4)

111-5 KCTS-HD (9-5)

112-1 KING (5)

112-2 KONG (16)


There are some other channels on the wire via QAM, but nothing worth watching.


85-2 IN Demand Preview

101-10 Local Access

104-9 FETN (Homeland One)

105-8 ESPN NOW

114-3 SportsWest

114-4 EWTN


-Lance


----------



## lkinley

Anyone else getting dropouts on KING? It's unwatchable here and it has been that way since I hooked the tuner up to cable yesterday.


-Lance


----------



## boykster

Yep, I had a bunch of dropouts, pixellations, etc on kingHD tonite....


Rich


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

My STB has reset itself three times in the last two days for no apparent reason, the SW and FW are the same levels so i know Comcast is not making any updates, right now all the channels say to be announced. Anyone else seeing this or is it just my STB?


----------



## brente

saw this in the seattle times today...


it's on the 25th from 6am to 10am - wonder if it's in fox digital widecreen...










http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...69_yule23.html 


A little piece of Christmas in New York debuts in Seattle this year the televised Yule Log.


KCPQ-TV will broadcast a blazing fireplace backed by holiday music from KRWM-FM on Christmas morning, a concept borrowed from Tribune-owned sister station WPIX-TV in New York. The first televised Yule Log, in 1966, was a shot of the fireplace at Gracie Mansion, home of New York's mayor.


Skeptical of the warmth from television's glow? Viewers in Denver, Atlanta and Washington D.C. bought it the Yule Log topped ratings in those markets for its time period.


The Yule Log has been re-shot and re-mastered in a high-definition TV version, though the HDTV option won't be available in the Seattle market this year.


The Yule Log will air commercial-free from 6 to 10 a.m.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Watched my favorite new show Arrested Development in Fox Digital WS last night, and although it ain't nowhere near HD I didn't hate it.


----------



## JDK Sweat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by [PCC] El Guapo_
> *My STB has reset itself three times in the last two days for no apparent reason, the SW and FW are the same levels so i know Comcast is not making any updates, right now all the channels say to be announced. Anyone else seeing this or is it just my STB?*



I had this happen too. the last time it reset, the sound went out for 10 hours. I called comcast, and they brought me a new box.


----------



## Roto

Mine's been resetting itself too. I assumed it had something to do with all the changes they've been making. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Mine's not been resetting, but it's been doing that lock-up thing where it becomes nonresponsive--you'll hit channel buttons a few times, and have to wait for about 45-60 seconds--then they all happen in rapid succession. This has happened once a day for the last 4 days, and before this it's happened maybe twice in the past few months. Weird. Annoying too.


----------



## RGoldberg

Finally got a hold of someone who didn't want to upgrade me to a digital pkg. for HD locals. Bringing a box out on Mon. $15.00 to bring it out and $5/mo for the box. Good deal!


Happy Holidays,


Ron


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *saw this in the seattle times today...
> 
> 
> it's on the 25th from 6am to 10am - wonder if it's in fox digital widecreen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little piece of Christmas in New York debuts in Seattle this year the televised Yule Log.
> 
> *



Uhhhh, I think I will watch my own logs in my own fireplace, but for those who lack the real thing, this will give you the basic idea...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RGoldberg_
> *Finally got a hold of someone who didn't want to upgrade me to a digital pkg. for HD locals. Bringing a box out on Mon. $15.00 to bring it out and $5/mo for the box. Good deal!
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> 
> 
> Ron*



Cheeses H Christmas, how long is it going to take those people to get properly trained on their products and services?


----------



## RickE

Hey guys, wondering if you could offer some advice here. I just recieved a lst-3100a ota/qam reciever and hooked it up to my Comcast cable, and when I scanned, I picked up about 25 stations, with about 90% of them being digital audio, and also a few upconverted religious channel, and the league pass, and IN HD promos. I recieved no network Locals at all. After "playing" with the box for a while, I finally took my comcast supplied splitter out of the loop and went directly to the wall with the box, and now I was able to get the locals, albiet with many breakups that seemed to subside as the evening got later. Anyway, I'm wondering what kind of splitter I should try to get it to pass the HD Network local signals. Seems strange that I can recieve some stations, with the splitter in the loop, and some need it removed. The splitter is a 5-1000 "digital" splitter. Any Ideas here? Could it just be that with the weak signal I'm getting, the splitter is just weakining the signal enough that I get no signal, or is there a special splitter I need to pass certain HD channels. My splitter btw, splits the cable between the stb and my cable modem. This is in the Everett area.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## lkinley

Great choice on the tuner!










I'm only having breakups on KING via cable, but the signal is split several ways when it enters my house. It might be a weak signal problem, but at the same time all the other channels are fine. Luckily I get all the locals OTA.


Your splitter should be adequate from a frequency perspective, it just sounds like your overall signal is too weak.


-Lance


----------



## kanefsky

Just wondering if anyone is using the DCT 5100 or 6200 via a component->RGBHV transcoder to a computer monitor. I tried this with a Sony HD300 DirecTV receiver (which actually has a direct RGBHV output), and got strange artifacts on the screen. I returned the receiver and thought I would try it with Comcast since they have so much more HD content now than DirecTV anyway.


--

Steve


P.S. Hey Lance!


----------



## RickE

My picture was just pulsating off, then on, then off, then on, for quite a while. The front of the stb was blinking "no signal" everytime the picture would blink off. As I said, it seemed to stabilize as the eveving went on. Still I couldn't watch the Sonics game on Kong, do to all the 'lack of picture" issues.

If it indeed is a weak signal, do you think Comcast would try and resolve the issue even if I'm not using one of their HD Converter Boxes?

I have a hunch that they won't.

Rick


----------



## artseattle

I called Comcast today to add an HDTV box for $5.10 per month with a $14.99 installation fee. CSR told me that I would only be able to get Komo and King with this service. I would need to upgrade to the Digital Classics for $11.99 more. This would get me the extra digital stations and several more HD stations including WB, FOX, PBS and 3 others. Does this sound right? They are installing on January 3rd. I'll keep everyone posted.


Art in Seattle


----------



## davegtestr

You get the local channels and a few other nondescript ones (see channel list by lkinley above) for no extra fee. I am getting ABC, NBC, PBS, WB (HDTV) plus FOX (EDTV) with no cable box whatsoever using an integrated Mitsu RPTV. Digital classics will give you some digital cable channels.


----------



## artseattle

Now I'm even more confused. The CSR told me that I would only get KOMO and KING with the analog package. In order to get Kong, WB, PBS, etc I would have to pay the extra $11.99 for the Digital Classics package. Can anyone clarify? JeremyFr?


Two Questions:

1) Do I need Digital Classic to get HDTV Mariners, WB, Kong, PBS?


2) Are new installations in Seattle getting the 6200? If not, should I postpone?


Thanks,


Art


----------



## nodrog2

My install three weeks ago was the 6200. Can't answer the first question with any real certainty but you will need digital for the Mariners if they are aired the same as last year.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *My install three weeks ago was the 6200. Can't answer the first question with any real certainty but you will need digital for the Mariners if they are aired the same as last year.*



Actually the Mariners HD games on ch. 100 last summer were un-encrypted. Should have been able to pick them up with an HD QAM tuner. But who knows if there'll even be any HD Mariners broadcast next year? I was under the impression last year's broadcasts were a one-time deal with NHK. If the club hadn't re-signed Ichiro, I think the chances would be zero for NHK to produce an HD Mariners broadcast at all. But we'll see...


----------



## nodrog2

I stand corrected. I assumed (bad thing to do) they were over Comcast and wasn't referring to OTA. I hope they will be aired by Comcast this year, wife and I are both fans of the team.


----------



## Roo_man

This week Comcast hooked me up with HD and the DCT-6200 STB. I wasn't interested in Digital Cable and since my TV doesn't have an integrated HD tuner, this seemed like the best option at $6.75 per month. I seem to get all local HD channels in the 100 range as well as ESPNHD, but not the INHD channels.


Couple of questions on the DCT-6200


1.) Does anyone happen to have the remote codes for this? I'd prefer to use my Sony over the one Comcast provides. Searching the internet and avs forums I could not find any info that was helpful.


2.) This seems very strange to me but the only way I can get HDTV channels to work is by connecting both component and coax/RF cables to my set. Connecting only with the component cables the HD channels are black and read "Channel will be available shortly" and all of the other analog channels have very poor reception. With the coax cable plugged into the default input, everything comes in crystal clear, even though I'm not even viewing the coax feed. Any ideas why this would be?


----------



## mpestrada74

Try here for remote codes.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/forums.cgi 


What type of Sony Remote do you have?


----------



## miatasm

Sounds like a bad box, jumper from the box to the TV, or wait a second why aren't you using component cables to your TV. That's the only way you can view HDTV anyway......


----------



## Roo_man

Thanks Marc, that link helped. The remote code for the 6200 box is 0476.


I also learned that the remote that came with my 60" Sony LCD only accepts 3 digit codes, so entering 476 seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Roo_man

miatasm, that was my bad. I meant to say component, not composite. I can view HDTV just fine, but requires coax to also be connected to the TV for some strange reason.


----------



## miatasm

Try setting the "480 overide" output to 480p. If you do not know how to do this please refer to the FAQ.......


edit:


After checking the specs on your TV it should display 480i so the menu settings won't matter. You have another problem then, explain your setup a little more maybe we can help...


----------



## Roo_man

I actually tried different override settings last night and had the same result. The Comcast guy is the one that hooked up both inputs initially. It was only after I removed the extra coax cable that I stopped receiving the HD signal, but not until after I powered the STB off and back on.


When I put the coax back on and cycled the power again everything was back to normal. Very weird.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *Just wondering if anyone is using the DCT 5100 or 6200 via a component->RGBHV transcoder to a computer monitor.*



Yep,l I'm using a 5100 hooked up to a KeyDigitial CTCA3 and then to an XGA projector.

http://www.copperbox.com/lite/popinf...8a550fe9e0bdf3 


HDTV signals worked "out of the box" for me. There is some oddness with aspect ratios for NTSC signals, I have to play around with either my PJ or the 4x3 override options in the 5100 to get what I want. A pain when switching channels, so I just use S-Video for NTSC.


----------



## mbyers23




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roo_man_
> *This week Comcast hooked me up with HD and the DCT-6200 STB. I wasn't interested in Digital Cable and since my TV doesn't have an integrated HD tuner, this seemed like the best option at $6.75 per month. I seem to get all local HD channels in the 100 range as well as ESPNHD, but not the INHD channels.
> 
> *



Roo_man


I am having an install this Friday and want to clarify as to your exact setup because I also want just the basics and want HD locals. Do you have Basic Cable for $39.99/mo and also receive the local channels and ESPN included in that basic cable package (ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, WB, Kong) in HD for for additional $6.75/mo? The HD is listed at $5.10/mo for those with a digital package. Is yours $6.75/mo because you don't have a digital package?


Thanks,

mbyers23


----------



## Jeremyfr

Mbeyers


With basic cable you'll only be able to recieve the locals in HD, espnhd requires a digital package subscription to receive it now as it is encrypted.


Jeremy


----------



## RGoldberg

Comcast brought me a shiny new DCT-6200 today. HD locals look great! I only have the limited cable ($14.25/mo) and now the HD locals ($5.10/mo for STB). I get all other HD thru D*. I asked the installer about the 6208 w/PVR and he said "What's PVR?" Urgh!


Ron


----------



## scorpi0

I just received my cable bill from Comcast for January, and looks like they decided to increase their prices without notice. I talked to the CSR about my billing questions, but he wasn't quite helpful. I have a couple questions to you guys to understand what's wrong:


1. What's the regular price of Digital Silver Package?

2. Digital Silver/Gold/Platinum subscribers with HDTV boxes, do you pay an extra charge for the HD box? If yes, how much?


Thanks!


----------



## alma321

Jeremyfr

The new year is almost upon us. Any news about Stars and Cinemax HD?


----------



## Jeremyfr

The January bill will be higher as Comcast is now charging for HD box's like they do in other markets starting 1/04. Also there is a small price increase in many areas of Washington to make it so that all customers are paying the same prices as they are all able to receive the same services now minues a few areas.


As for Starz & Cinemax or anything else dont expect to start seeing anything new untill mid 1Q or so.


Jeremy


----------



## Roo_man




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbyers23_
> *Roo_man
> 
> 
> I am having an install this Friday and want to clarify as to your exact setup because I also want just the basics and want HD locals. Do you have Basic Cable for $39.99/mo and also receive the local channels and ESPN included in that basic cable package (ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, WB, Kong) in HD for for additional $6.75/mo? The HD is listed at $5.10/mo for those with a digital package. Is yours $6.75/mo because you don't have a digital package?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mbyers23*



mbyers23,


Yes, I have basic cable for $39.95/mo. When I ordered Comcast explained that since I'm not subscribing to a digital cable package then the cost for the advanced digital set top receiver by itself is slightly higher ($6.75/mo. instead of the normal $5.10/mo.)


Here's a list of the digital channels I seem to get for $6.75/mo.


104 - KOMOD - ABC in HD

105 - KINGD - NBC in HD

106 - KONGD - KONG in HD

108 - KCTSH - PBS in HD

109 - KCTSD - PBS in SD

110 - KCTSK - PBS Kids in SD

112 - KCTSL - PBS Learns in SD

113 - KCPQD - FOX in ED

114 - KTBWD - WB in ED

173 - ESPND - ESPN in ED

232 - BYUTV - Religious

233 - EWTN - Religious

403 - ESPNC - ESPN Classic

420 - ESPNW - ESPN PPV Previews

440 - NBAPC - NBA PPV Previews

835 - PPV - PPV Previews

900-957 - Digital Audio Channels


----------



## tluxon

Does anybody know if the 6200 letterboxes downconverted HD like the 5100 does? It's driving me crazy and really diminishes the quality I'm able to timeshift with my Replays compared to using my OTA receiver.


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Does anybody know if the 6200 letterboxes



Yes it does,


I dont know how else you would view HD through an SD output unless you Pan/Scan it to fill the screen which to me would look worse than the letterbox output which to me looks great.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *As for Starz & Cinemax or anything else dont expect to start seeing anything new untill mid 1Q or so.
> *



They've been running spots advertising Starz, that say Starz HD is coming soon. Based on past experience, when they start advertising something as coming soon, it doesn't show up for weeks. Stuff they don't advertise, like KING HD, just shows up without fanfare.


What's going to be on Channel 14 when International Channel moves to Channel 70 this Thursday?


----------



## Llamas

Probably a new PPV religious shopping network.


----------



## biz_qwik

NBATV.......HAS to be.....right?.....I mean, Yeah right. They won't agree on that till there's only one game left in the season.....watch.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *As for Starz & Cinemax or anything else dont expect to start seeing anything new untill mid 1Q or so.*



Jeremy - does this mean you think that we have a standard-definition Super Bowl in our future (i.e. KIRO-7 won't arrive in January)?


----------



## Jeremyfr

I have no hopes for KIRO anytime soon as it is not part of the Viacom deal that was recently signed but a seperate thing with COX who owns both KIRO & KSTW 11.


I of course do not know anything regarding this issue as I'm no way in the inside but none the less am not getting my hopes up for anything soon.


Starz & Cinemax will probably launch sometime late January early February this is just my guess and has no substantial informational backing.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I have no hopes for KIRO anytime soon as it is not part of the Viacom deal that was recently signed but a seperate thing with COX who owns both KIRO & KSTW 11.
> *



Actually, UPN-11 (KSTW) is owned and operated by Viacom, so there may be hope for UPN-11 soon. Unfortunately, UPN-11 doesn't have much in HD, other than _Star Trek: Enterprise_.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Yes it does,
> 
> 
> I dont know how else you would view HD through an SD output unless you Pan/Scan it to fill the screen which to me would look worse than the letterbox output which to me looks great.*



Well, I guess it could be done like the Hughes HIRD-E86. Its 480i output is NOT letterboxed and looks almost twice as good as the downconverted output of the 5100.


You definitely wouldn't want to Pan/Scan it, since then you'd lose some of the picture. There's no reason the full 16:9 couldn't be shown in 16:9 480i/p output just as FOX does their ED programming.


You see, those nasty little black bars that reside in letterboxing are _squeezing_ the vertical picture content and the Replay has to use some of its available vertical resolution to record black. This is extremely wasteful and makes for very poor timeshifting and/or archiving. With the HIRD-E86 the Replay doesn't waste ANY vertical resolution recording black, and the result is terrific, even at medium quality.


Is that clearer?


Cheers,


Tim


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *Is that clearer?*



Nope. I'm confused what you're asking for. Are you asking for an ANAMORPHIC output option?


----------



## tluxon

Yes! Anamorphic!










Seems to me that would be the obvious way to downconvert from HDTV to DVD-spec 480i/p.


BTW, there are quite a few guys over in the ReplayTV forum who have the 5100 and also really want an anamorphic picture to timeshift. We're all pretty puzzled about how to avoid the non-anamorphic (letterbox) output.


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## biz_qwik

Is it just me or is 105 now EXTREMELY quiet now?


The HD channels usually need to be turned up just a but. Just like 3 days ago King is now so soft I can't even hear it when switching at normal listening levels. 104, 106, 108, 549, 665....etc are all as they used to be. That scare the hell out of the family when switching thing was enough to wake my household up when I forgot and had it cranked up to watch Leno..! +15 adjustment on my receiver.


Anyone else?


----------



## Al Shing

Leno was fine for me last night. The receiver was at a nominal -38 dB or so. I just checked, and it is fine this morning, too.


----------



## nodrog2

biz qwik - you weren't alone as far as the volume went. Its okay now but, yes it was way down in the mud for a couple of days. I'll never complain to them though as they are the only station besides HBO that gives us CC which unfortuneately I need.


----------



## mattburk

Do you guys prefer comcast over satellite? I was thinking about switching from comcast to a $25 per month satellite deal.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattburk_
> *Do you guys prefer comcast over satellite? I was thinking about switching from comcast to a $25 per month satellite deal.*



if you can't get local hd ota then you have no choice but to have comcast...


----------



## tluxon

I like the simplicity of digital cable because you can run the standard analog lineup to any tuner you have (Computer, VCR, TV, etc) regardless of how many STBs you have. Also, Comcast already has a lot more HD than any of the satellite companies. So far, I've been pretty happy even though I get all the local HD OTA anyway.


Tim


----------



## Bruceko

I've also noticed KING having very low audio levels on hd programing. It isn't Comcast.

Two nights ago I was tuned to king hd on ota. Had to yurn the volume up to almost max level on the TV. Then when an ad would come on the audio would blast away at us.


----------



## paulwk

Count another tally for the funny volume level on 105 the other day.


On another subject, am I the only one that gets a message for Comcast Broadband cable modem service about every two weeks? (Despite the fact that I have had the cable modem service since day 1!) That is starting to get annoying, especially since I have 3 boxes in the house that all need to be cleared out separately.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattburk_
> *Do you guys prefer comcast over satellite? I was thinking about switching from comcast to a $25 per month satellite deal.*



I live in a condo unit without a clear south view. Also, the condo HOA has a site deal with Comcast so everyone gets their basic cable paid for through the HOA dues.


Comcast has largely caught up with satellite, in my opinion. The only thing glaringly missing anymore is HDNET and Discovery HD Theater. Still, the satellite folks can get the CBS HD NFL game of the week, and NBATV, which we can't get on Comcast locally. We got MNF in HD this year, though, which made up for not getting the CBS game.


Even money says we won't get CBS HD locally in time to watch the Super Bowl in HD, which is a black mark on Comcast's side. Maybe we should organize a thousand HD viewers march on KIRO TV's HQ to demand our CBS HD.


----------



## tluxon

I am extremely disappointed! For some reason the Tournament of Roses Parade is in HD on Comcast's carriage of KTWB, but I can't get it off the air. The OTA signal is blacked out with a statement that says,


> Quote:
> "Due to circumstances beyond our control, we are temporarily suspending alternate programming services on our DTV stations."



Anybody know what the deal is? It's very frustrating to me because I was wanting to timeshift it for those of my family who are not up in time to see it live and Comcast's (5100) downconverted letterboxed signal is awful compared to what I can capture in 480i off the air.


As a matter of fact, the 5100's 480i recorded on a DVR comes out with WORSE quality than the 4:3 aspect ratio SD content on non-DTV stations. The choice I have to make is between widescreen sucky quality and standard quality in "normal" (4:3) screen.


Tim


----------



## paulwk

technical question with the 5100 . . .


One of my neighbor's 5100 boxes is not showing any on screen info (i.e., menu, guide, channel details, info, etc.) The box is receiving the remote command, which you call tell by the box flashing the power light when any command is rendered. Is there a setting that has been selected to take away the OSM? I have tried powering on and off the box but have had no success. On power up I saw a very quick flash of the current channel info so I know the detail is there but I figure somehow this feature has been disabled. Can anyone help me enable the On Screen Menus?


----------



## Al Shing

I think there was some issue where if the box is set up in 480p mode for the SD bypass mode, it won't show the menus in the S-Video or composite video outputs. I have it set up for 480i specifically so I can have access to those menus from the S-Video output. That way, I can access the menus in PIP mode on my TV, which only uses the S-Video signal.


----------



## Tivolicious

Do you ever feel like you are just never going to get what you want?


All I want is to be able to have a Tivo-esque ability to watch HD. It seems that both my hopes for a short-term solution have been smashed.


DirecTivoHD won't include QAM and the 6208 looks like it will be closer to a VCR+ than an actual PVR. I'm now forced to pray for the pipedream of a TiVo opencable box that Comcast will allow.


I just want to scream.


-S


----------



## paulwk

Al . . . thanks for the quick response. However, I am still a bit confused. I think my neighbor is using component outputs directly to his TV set. As for the SD bypass mode . . . can you explain that a bit further. Is that the third setting on the menu page used when powered off, where you can choose 480i, 480p, or off? On my set up I can see OSMs with any of those three settings, so maybe that's not the right adjustment. Is there something else I am not thinking of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## miatasm

FAQ has all of the info for you.......


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Do you ever feel like you are just never going to get what you want?
> 
> 
> All I want is to be able to have a Tivo-esque ability to watch HD. It seems that both my hopes for a short-term solution have been smashed.
> 
> 
> DirecTivoHD won't include QAM and the 6208 looks like it will be closer to a VCR+ than an actual PVR. I'm now forced to pray for the pipedream of a TiVo opencable box that Comcast will allow.
> 
> 
> I just want to scream.
> 
> 
> -S*



What exactly are you looking for the 6208 to do?....I know a little bit about the Tivo but not all of the specfic functionality.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Paul this is typically a very good indicator the TV is not on the HD input as the box will only render the guide/menu on the component out when set to any resolution other than 480i in the service menu.


Check the TV and make absolutely certain that it is on the HD input if it is the only other thing that would cause you to not have a guide is if you subscribe to a analog only package and get the HD box on top of it you will not receive guide or menu functions that way.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *What exactly are you looking for the 6208 to do?....I know a little bit about the Tivo but not all of the specfic functionality.*



In my opinion, there are three features that separate a PVR from a VCR+(i.e. with trick play).


1) The ability to have a Season Pass' to a show. That is to say I can say, "Record 'The West Wing'." The PVR will then find 'The West Wing' and record it. Specific implementation of this can vary (i.e. is it bound by a certain channel, a certain timeframe, etc.). However, it must do some of the work for me, and it must compensate for the seemly capricious nature of broadcast 'show shuffle'.


2) Along with a season pass there must be some sort of conflict resolution. You must be able to tell the PVR, "I care about this show more than that show. If you can't get them both, record this."


3) Finally, there is space management. This controls the 'expiration' of a show.


Without these, I am left to do too much work. The life altering aspect of the TiVo is that I set it and forget it. With few exceptions, my interaction with TiVo is limited to actual viewing. I don't have to worry about whether or not Friends has been moved.


I don't want a VCR+. I want a PVR.


-S


----------



## tluxon

miatasm,

In reference to http://www.cjhengineering.com/DCTsetup.htm : This is a very informative page but misses the comparison between the 480i output to the 1080i output.


What we need a SD DVR to be able to do is "see" the full widescreen picture as depicted on a 16:9 HDTV. All that would be required is for the downconversion to be done as if it were going to display 480i (NOT to be confused with 4:3) on a widescreen SD television, exactly like a DVD would do. I'll do a screen capture of the difference between what my Hughes HIRD-E86 does and what the DCT-5100 does on their respective 480i outputs.


Tim


----------



## miatasm

Thanks so far from what I can tell #3 will be taken care of..... Does the Tivo unit have a dual tuner? If not, #2 would become less of an issue when the dual tuner becomes available. #1 I think would be something that will be eventually incorporated into the software but not right away.


From your statement it sounds like you want everything with no compromises. You want a DirecTivo that does HD and has a QAM decoder......I can tell you that will likely NEVER happen....your expectations are too high......


It initially sounds like OpenCable is your only hope....but I think the Providers will have most of the features that you wish in their own units long before OpenCable will be able to help you.


I was just wondering how long it took Tivo to get it to its STB to their current configuration?


You are one consumer that will likely never be happy.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Thanks so far from what I can tell #3 will be taken care of..... Does the Tivo unit have a dual tuner? If not, #2 would become less of an issue when the dual tuner becomes available. #1 I think would be something that will be eventually incorporated into the software but not right away.
> 
> 
> From your statement it sounds like you want everything with no compromises. You want a DirecTivo that does HD and has a QAM decoder......I can tell you that will likely NEVER happen....your expectations are too high......
> 
> 
> It initially sounds like OpenCable is your only hope....but I think the Providers will have most of the features that you wish in their own units long before OpenCable will be able to help you.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how long it took Tivo to get it to its STB to their current configuration?
> 
> 
> You are one consumer that will likely never be happy.*



This is NOT meant to be antagonistic. However, this is the type of statement that shows that traditional cable guys just don't "get it."


I am really not that hard to please. I have been perfectly happy with the same paradigm for 5+ years. The problem is that we have reached a stage where TiVo (or Replay, etc.) cannot compensate for Comcast/Motorola's inadequacies. It is not realistic to think that an HD signal be converted to analog and then back to digital for storage. This would be ridiculous. As such, Comcast would need to provide what has come to be expected as a 'basic' level of functionality for a whole generation of users.


Furthermore, the Ven diagram of HD users and TiVo users is quite possibly just a plain circle. I would argue that the lack of a good PVR has been one factor in slowing the adoption of HD.


Even you have to agree that cable STBs have moved at a snail's pace. My first generation DirecTV box (circa: 1993!!!!) is nearly on par with the UI/usability of my current Motorola box. That was 11 years ago!


It is just so frustrating to see the clear cut advantage that cable has with respect to HD and to watch it being squandered by people who don't get it.


I would suggest the following: Go buy a TiVo. Use it. I mean actually use it. Then try to give it up. I am not exaggerating when I say that I know many people who have said, You'd have to pry my TiVo out of my cold dead hands.


This might sound like a tirade. However, when I hear You are one consumer that will likely never be happy I get a little upset. It's just not true. TiVo has made me blissfully happy for many many years. It's not me.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Thanks so far from what I can tell #3 will be taken care of..... Does the TiVo unit have a dual tuner? If not, #2 would become less of an issue when the dual tuner becomes available. #1 I think would be something that will be eventually incorporated into the software but not right away.
> *



My guess is that #3 won't be taken care of. I would suspect that their expiration scheme will be too simplistic.


Dual tuners do help, but it does not solve the problem. It is not the answer.


Both of the above are really moot, if #1 doesn't exist.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 
> From your statement it sounds like you want everything with no compromises. You want a DirecTivo that does HD and has a QAM decoder......I can tell you that will likely NEVER happen....your expectations are too high......
> 
> *



Not true. I would be quite happy with the functionality that TiVo brought to the table 4 years ago.


I realize that DirecTivoHD with QAM would never *actually* happen. The only reason that I cared is that OTA signal in my area is spotty.


What I really wanted it ComcastTiVoHD. Understand that there is VERY little difference between DirecTivoHD and the imaginary ComcastTiVoHD. The only real difference is that they are doing it.


I would also suggest that your expectations are too low.... If you can tell me the *fundamental* difference between cable and sat that would render such a box that much more difficult, I will gladly step aside with my desires. The problem is that all the parts are nearly identical. There is a slight difference in that some of the spectrum is still analog, but there is nothing that stops digital redundancy of those channels.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 
> It initially sounds like OpenCable is your only hope....but I think the Providers will have most of the features that you wish in their own units long before OpenCable will be able to help you.
> 
> *



If cable's pace is any indication. I would strongly disagree.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how long it took TiVo to get it to its STB to their current configuration?
> *



That's not the relevant question. The real question is "How long did it take TiVo to deliver a product that I would be happy with?"


Let's put it this way -- Comcast could certainly have delivered in that timeframe.


----------



## r_e_l

Hi all,


i have been monitoring this discussion groups for couple of weeks now and i find it to be extremely informative and an interesting read. thank you all for a great job.


i have recently connected to Comcast mostly due to HD programming (i was Dish customer till now) and i have couple of question which i did see being discussed in this newsgroup


so if i may:


1) 105- king - what happened to it? few days ago it looked fine (in HD) but two days ago i started seeing all their HD within a "window" with back frame. is this expected? Komo for example shows up great.

2) i believe i am missing some local channels. the only one i see are: 104,105,106, 108 and 113 - thought there should be also 110,111 ?


happy holidays.


(hopefully i now posted the question in the right place)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *What we need a SD DVR to be able to do is "see" the full widescreen picture as depicted on a 16:9 HDTV. All that would be required is for the downconversion to be done as if it were going to display 480i (NOT to be confused with 4:3) on a widescreen SD television, exactly like a DVD would do.*



Once again, to try & use more common terminology - I think you're simply asking for the box to offer an _anamorphic_ output mode. A reasonable and common feature request. But as far as I can tell, one that's not on Comcast/Moto's radar screen.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r_e_l_
> *1) 105- king - what happened to it? few days ago it looked fine (in HD) but two days ago i started seeing all their HD within a "window" with back frame. is this expected? Komo for example shows up great.*



This simply means they are currently showing an SD program, not an HD one. Not all their shows (very few actually) are in HD.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> 2) i believe i am missing some local channels. the only one i see are: 104,105,106, 108 and 113 - thought there should be also 110,111 ?
> *



There is no ch. 111 yet. As has been mentioned before in this thread, Comcast is still negotiating with UPN11/Viacom. And I think what you're looking to find on Ch. 110 (KTWB WB - HD) is actually on ch. 114.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *This simply means they are currently showing an SD program, not an HD one. Not all their shows (very few actually) are in HD. There is no ch. 111 yet. As has been mentioned before in this thread, Comcast is still negotiating with UPN11/Viacom. And I think what you're looking to find on Ch. 110 (KTWB WB - HD) is actually on ch. 114.*



i understand and that would be the obvious answer however, i am positive the show i was trying to watch was broadcasted in HD - at least so it was advertised - evening magazine.


i don't recall if it was black bars only on the sides or both sides and top.


as for the channel question - thanks - i now feel better knowing i am not missing out on anything.


----------



## mattburk

Thanks for the answer guys. I will stay with Comcast. Does anyone know if you can negotiate with them on pricing? I have the basic digital at $50 per month, and I don't watch a lot of TV.


----------



## Bruceko

Rose Bowl not in hd! The digital picture looks mediocere. The sd channel lookd just Bad.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I think KING has been having alot of issues on there end, I know Comcast had planned on launching them earlier than they did and in fact had the signal out there for quite some time unmapped due to the fact that KING was having so many dificulty's maintaining a watchable signal transmitting over the fiber link.


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW checked all the guides there was no HD football at all for today 1/1/04 crazy!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I am extremely disappointed! For some reason the Tournament of Roses Parade is in HD on Comcast's carriage of KTWB, but I can't get it off the air. The OTA signal is blacked out with a statement that says,
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the deal is?
> 
> Tim*



I got it fine OTA HD from 22-1. I believe the deal is that they have to take down the second subchannel in order to broadcast in HD. So you have to get it from their original tower, not the repeater on 13-2. I bet they will be back to normal duplication of signals by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Llamas

I agree with Tivolicious on all counts.


The defining feature for me, as well as my parents, brother and sister, has been the season pass. Keyword search for a show, tell the PVR to record it (first-run only? all episodes?), and tell it how many to keep (5? All, until space needed?).


Tivo and ReplayTV have had this kind of functionality for at least four years. In addition, I'm quite sure that many of the PC PVR software packages have similar functionality.


Is there a patent issue? I can't think of another reason (that doesn't mean much, though...) that we are stuck with such a basic UI for the 6208, which along with its 5200 ancestor, has been in development for years.


On the point of conflict resolution, I've had both a single-tuner, stand-alone Tivo and (now) a pair of dual-tuner DirecTivos. Yes, conflict resolution is not as critical on a dual-tuner unit. Guess what, the 6208 isn't a dual-tuner device. Yes, the 6408 is coming out, sometime in the future, but waiting for it to become available seems like a piss-poor alternative to a simple conflict resolution feature.


Both of these issues bring us back around to traditional cable people "not getting it."


--Mike


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I think you're simply asking for the box to offer an anamorphic output mode. A reasonable and common feature request. But as far as I can tell, one that's not on Comcast/Moto's radar screen.*



Motorola and General Instrument before them were never a fast acting company. Nobody's breathing down their neck about to steal their lunch. Comcast has been a far better cable company than AT&T and Viacom before them but they are hamstrung by the snails pace at which Motorola deploys products. Plus Motorola seems to enjoy inflicting the "osbourne syndrome" on themselves by hyping products years before they are ever deployed, like the DCT5K /w PVR ability they were pimping years ago. It never showed. Then it morphed into the DCT6K. Which is now out but lacks PVR. Then the 6K with PVR was anounced as a dual tuner, but now it's a single tuner with the dual tuner comming later, if ever.


I saw a demo of the MSFT powered DCT2k over two years ago. It made that box do things the hacks at Gemstar probably didn't even know was possible. I am truely shocked that we are still stuck with the Gemstar/TVGuide software today when The Evil Empire has an awesome platform solution.


And I concur with the previous poster who compared these current DCT against first gen DirecTV boxes. I'd say that while the DCT5K is faster than my ancient RCA D* box, it's not better.


Advice to Motorola: Quit working with Gemstar. They suck. Take your hardware and SDK and give it to TiVO and Replay and say "make your dope-ass software run on this box." And then give me the option of selecting which one I want to rent.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *I agree with Tivolicious on all counts.
> 
> 
> The defining feature for me, as well as my parents, brother and sister, has been the season pass. ..
> 
> 
> Tivo and ReplayTV have had this kind of functionality for at least four years. In addition, I'm quite sure that many of the PC PVR software packages have similar functionality.
> 
> 
> Both of these issues bring us back around to traditional cable people "not getting it."
> 
> 
> --Mike*



I agree. I use a ReplayTV AND a WindowsXP Media Center machine. The MCE box is ALMOST caught up with the Replay. Not quite but CLOSE and the video quality via DVI to my projector is excellent. And it does first run -vs- repeat recording as well as a rich conflict resolution and space managemnet features.


It may be a while but I suspect Replay, Tivo and even MSFT will do opencable solutions. When that day comes I think Motorola will find them selves blown out of the cable box market. Some folks who don't know better or can't afford better may stick with their stuff, but the rest of us will be running a 3rd party box from some vendor that "gets it."


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *miatasm,
> 
> In reference to http://www.cjhengineering.com/DCTsetup.htm : This is a very informative page but misses the comparison between the 480i output to the 1080i output.
> 
> 
> What we need a SD DVR to be able to do is "see" the full widescreen picture as depicted on a 16:9 HDTV. All that would be required is for the downconversion to be done as if it were going to display 480i (NOT to be confused with 4:3) on a widescreen SD television, exactly like a DVD would do. I'll do a screen capture of the difference between what my Hughes HIRD-E86 does and what the DCT-5100 does on their respective 480i outputs.
> 
> 
> Tim*



Okay, here's a picture that illustrates how the HIRD-E86 converts HD to 480i vs. how the DCT-5100 does it. I grabbed a frame of the US Open Final that came from the HIRD-E86 and placed it on the right and I grabbed a frame from this morning's Rose Parade that came from the DCT-5100 on the right. Both of them are from the s-video 480i output of those respective boxes as they were recorded on the ReplayTV and I've scaled the image down to fit within the 640x640 pixel limitation of the forum's "attach file" feature.


I've had similar results when recording on a VCR - with less quality of course - so I assume that ANY DVR/VCR/? that records this input is going to store a LOT better information from the picture on the left. This is why I'm begging for a better output from the Comcast box or I don't know if I'll EVER be able to give up my OTA box. As a matter of fact, for time-shifting purposes, I'm getting BETTER results with the non-HD broadcasts than I am with the very poor downconversion of HD broadcasts (i.e. Ch 4 vs. Ch 104) from the 5100.


Tim


[edit]I think I'll just add the pictures here to show them better. The first one is from the HIRD-E86 and the second one is from the DCT-5100. Sorry if they're a little large, but I wanted to show them actual size as they came off the Replay.


----------



## tluxon

BTW, does anybody know if there's anyone at Motorola we can contact to raise this "letterboxing" issue? It sure doesn't seem that it would be that big a problem to have the option of downconverting or setting the s-video to a 16:9 format.


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## stevelew

Is anybody suffering from pixelation on HD broadcasts? It occurs on all HD channels even if the broadcast is in SD. Is it Comcast or is it my connection?


----------



## stevelew

Is anybody suffering from pixelation on HD broadcasts? It occurs on all HD channels even if the broadcast is in SD. Is it Comcast or is it my connection?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Is anybody suffering from pixelation on HD broadcasts? It occurs on all HD channels even if the broadcast is in SD. Is it Comcast or is it my connection?



Not me. Not me.










Seriously, you may have a bad connection. How often does it occur? I sometimes see pixelation, but it is rare, very rare.


BTW: I have a home run back to the distribution box without any splitters. Coax only.


----------



## ianken

So it looks like the E86 is doing a 1080i -> 480i anamorphic conversion? That is quite cool.


So, what we should be able to do is tell the DCT we have a 16:9 display and any time it encouters 1080i, 720p or 480p wide material have it do and anamorphic squeeze on it for the 480i output.


However, this would require a scaler of some sort and who knows if the chipset in the DCT can spew both HD on the HD output and do the squeeze/downcovert on the SD outputs.


Regardless, that would be VERY welcome. My Replay5K does a decent job recording given a clean signal. Being able to timeshift HD stuff as 16:9 anamorphic video would be the optimal use of the device until we get a robust HD/Sd pvr solution sometime down the road.


----------



## chris5977

I've had Directv HD for a couple of years. I was pretty happy with it, but got tired of never having any hope of getting HD network TV so I made the switch to cable. On Directv I had three HD channels: HDNet, HDNet Movies, and Discovery HD. I don't count ESPN because I never saw any HD on it!


I thought I would be awash in HD, but I'm underwhelmed by Comcast:


1. The three channels I had on Directiv were good, but none of them are on Comcast.


2. There is no CBS HD and it has a lot of good programming. Why can't Comcast just buy a freakin' OTA STB and rebroadcast channel 7!?


3. The networks only have a handful of shows on at night that are in true HD. You'll be watching a lot of stuff that is 4:3 SD windowboxed. I have to admit that the SD shows look damn good when transmitted on the HD channels, though.


4. The Comcast analog channels (100 and under) look awful. They look like poor reception OTA and have some interference. I always had perfect PQ, except for the occasional storm, with the non HD stuff on Directv.


5. My daughter's favorite channel, PBS Kids (110) inexplicibly turns to a black screen for hours at a time when the TV Guide says it should be showing content.


6. I pay about the same I paid for Directv but I DON'T get Tech TV. I guess I have to pay more to get this "premium" channel...


7. I ordered three HD cable boxes for my three HD TVs. The guy showed up with one HD STB and the rest SD. I called and complained and they said that because of high demand they only allow one per household.


8. Like other people have reported, I'm having horrible breakups with King 5. It's pretty much unwatchable.


9. Oh, and ya, just like everybody said, the user interface for Directv is much, much better the the TV Guide crap.


Anyway, it's not my intention to pick on Comcast. I know that HD cable in Seattle is fairly new and they are doing the best they can. My point is, they have a lot of bugs to iron out so don't be in a hurry to get Comcast for just for the HD. Once they get CBS HD and Discovery HD online; and rollout that PVR, I'll be a happy camper.


I would imagine that once Directv figures out how they can broadcast the networks in HD, they will take a lot of customers from Comcast.


----------



## kanefsky

I have DirecTV and have Comcast coming on Monday to give cable a try for the first time in several years. One of the things I was hoping for is that the analog channels would actually be better than the overcompressed DirecTV channels which can look pretty nasty sometimes. I guess that will depend a lot on my location. I'll report back after Monday when I can take screenshots of both and see how they compare.


I'm also looking forward to the much larger selection of HD content, and even the SD content on the HD channels should look much better than the overcompressed stuff on DirecTV.


The UI on my DirecTivo box is definitely a lot better than what I've seen of the Motorola boxes, but cable does lend itself better to using PVR software on my HTPC since it's easier to tune the cable directly on the PC than try to remotely-control a DirecTV receiver. I also think that Comcast will be able to improve the UI situation sooner than DirecTV will be able to solve their bandwidth issues. Long-term, cable should have the advantage.


--

Steve


----------



## Conroy

I may use cable to get just the HD channels - Comcast seems to have a $6/mo. deal for that, which seems pretty reasonable.


Today is "go dig in the crawlspace and find that old cable line" day










Conor


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by chris5977_
> *2. There is no CBS HD and it has a lot of good programming. Why can't Comcast just buy a freakin' OTA STB and rebroadcast channel 7!?*



Um... because it's not theirs, and they'd be thrown in jail for stealing it? Comcast is happily showing local CBS-HD affiliates in many markets - so I place the blame for this one squarely on KIRO and their owner Cox Communications for dragging out the negotiations witn Comcast.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> 4. The Comcast analog channels (100 and under) look awful. They look like poor reception OTA and have some interference. I always had perfect PQ, except for the occasional storm, with the non HD stuff on Directv.*



Well, that's digital for you. It's either perfect, or non-existent. Maybe you need to check your analog signal levels. My analog PQ on Comcast isn't as good as digital - but it's not bad. I had to add a couple signal amps to my distribution system to improve my analog PQ.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> 5. My daughter's favorite channel, PBS Kids (110) inexplicibly turns to a black screen for hours at a time when the TV Guide says it should be showing content.*



Well, ch. 110 isn't really PBSKids channel. It's a part-time channel aired by the local PBS affiliate - "KCTS for Kids". They only broadcast 7a - 5p. After 5p they use the bandwidth to air their HD channel (108 on Comcast). I don't know why their guide data is so far off, but the Comcast guide is mostly useless anyway. The actual schedule for this channel can be found here .


> Quote:
> *7. I ordered three HD cable boxes for my three HD TVs. The guy showed up with one HD STB and the rest SD. I called and complained and they said that because of high demand they only allow one per household.*



That's just BS. I ordered two HD boxes and they happily installed both of them, no questions asked.


----------



## r_e_l

i hate saying it but "me too",


i also join Comcast in the past two weeks, mostly on the promise of the HD channels.


following the discussion groups, i cant say i am surprised by anything. i got what i expected with the exception of king 5 which sill shows up with vertical bars on my TV even when the show is in HD.


other then that i would agree almost on every point with chris5977


Comcast is doing itself a great service with HD, moving many customers away from Dish/Direct under the promise of of HD but those of us who were there and have seen what Seattleite providers has to offer both on quality of set top box as well as signal quality on non HD channels, knows that TV experience can be much better then the one currently offered.


i agree with Tivolicious from an earlier thread, i don't believe he i asking for the skies, just for some 3-4 years old technology.


i will give the credit to Comcast for the effort to innovate and hopefully the new PVR services will match those of Dish or Direct.


one thing is for sure, the next few month are going to be very interesting ...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r_e_l_
> *i got what i expected with the exception of king 5 which sill shows up with vertical bars on my TV even when the show is in HD.*



If you are still referring to Evening Magazine - I too, noticed this week their show is in SD, not HD as usual. Probably something to do with the show originating from Japan this week. Otherwise, HD shows on King5 display in HD as expected.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I believe that recently they have been limiting box's per household for the time being as demand has been through the roof for the HD service here in Seattle.


----------



## savro25

I thought the ABC wildcard game was in HD today?


----------



## brunopc

Anybody know the phone number of KOMO to get this game turned on in HDTV?


----------



## tluxon

This kind of problem seems to be a recurring theme in the Seattle area for non-regular east coast HDTV programming (I'm thinking of many of the SEC games that CBS did'nt "flip the switch" on the past two seasons).


Here's KOMOs list of phone numbers.

http://www.komotv.com/contact/ 


You might also want to try emailing [email protected] .


Tim


[edit]

Nevermind - they just flipped the switch at the last commercial break (2:00 pm).


----------



## brunopc

Finally, someone threw the switch.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I believe that recently they have been limiting box's per household for the time being as demand has been through the roof for the HD service here in Seattle.*



In my case they didn't have a problem giving me more then one box but before doing so - the tech asked to see the TV's in person to ensure they are HD ready. "demand is too high" - he said. they need to check they are being used right.


sounds fair ....


----------



## stuarts

I'm trying to understand my ever increasing bill sine I moved here in July...

A few months ago I had to fight w/ a service rep because they automatically gave me extended basic for $35 a month when I ordered the Digital Gold package with 2 HD STB's and 1 SD STB. I don't use the analog cable signal so after pushing the Cust rep they downgraded me to Basic analog for $12.30 a month. Why do I have to pay for Analog?

Now, it appears from my bill that I pay for additional digital outlets besides the STB's? So, each outlet/box combo is approx $10 a month? ($5 outlet/$5 STB)



Monthly Charge(s)

01/03 - 02/02 Gold Package 37.99

Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Multiple Channels Of HBO, Showtime and 1 Standard Digital Set-top Receiver and remote.


01/03 - 02/02 Limited Cable Service 12.30


01/03 - 02/02 Digital Cable 10.10

Additional Outlet with Advanced Set-top Receiver


01/03 - 02/02 Advanced Set-top 5.00

Receiver Upgrade


01/03 - 02/02 High-speed Internet 42.95

01/03 - 02/02 Set-top Converter And 10.20

Remote Control for Additional Outlet


I haven't been able to find anything in the fine-print on their web site or bills that say I have have to pay per outlet for digital? There is no analog outlet charge!


-Stu


----------



## drewba

I just got my Comcast bill for January and it is $10+ higher than the December bill for the exact same service. The Digital Bronze package has gone from $50.02 to $54.97 and they are now charging a $5 premium for the "advanced" set-top. That means that I am paying $65 per month including taxes and fees for cable TV using a clunky STB on one set with no movie channels.


----------



## Danyel

Does any of you here know the remote code for the Comcast HD box? I'm trying to set up my TV remote to control the cable box since it's more ergonomic to operate then the black one I got from Comcast.


I believe the Comcast box I have is Motorola DCT 5100.


Thx!

Daniel


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *I just got my Comcast bill for January and it is $10+ higher than the December bill for the exact same service. The Digital Bronze package has gone from $50.02 to $54.97 and they are now charging a $5 premium for the "advanced" set-top. That means that I am paying $65 per month including taxes and fees for cable TV using a clunky STB on one set with no movie channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I gotta say -- that's pretty impressive!


----------



## lkinley

Ditto on the charges... I'm dumping digital this week. I'm paying $70/month for basic digital on two sets and I am not even getting HDTV from them. Not worth it!


-Lance


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I gotta say -- that's pretty impressive!*



Impressive or depressing?


----------



## Jeremyfr




----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Danyel_
> *Does any of you here know the remote code for the Comcast HD box? I'm trying to set up my TV remote to control the cable box since it's more ergonomic to operate then the black one I got from Comcast.
> 
> 
> I believe the Comcast box I have is Motorola DCT 5100.
> 
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Daniel*



Try 0276 or 0476


----------



## Malcolm_B

I'm seriously considering dumping Comcast and going back to the dish! They messed up my account and I can't even get INHD back until 1/25! And I always can get my locals in HD OTA anyway. The idiots on the phones make it too stressful to bother with cable anymore.


----------



## Llamas

If you don't want HBO/SHO in HD, and you can get HD OTA, I'd go to/stay with satellite. I know I would, but I've got a mountain in the way.


If had OTA reception, I'd be keeping my DTivos, and setting up an HTPC with an HD recording card. It sounds like the UI would be better than what's coming from Comcast. (I hope I'm wrong, though)


If you want HBO/SHO, you can determine whether or not the upcoming Dish 921 or HD DirecTivo are worth the coin. Or, if you don't care about recording, decide if one of the HD sat tuners is worth it to you.


--Mike


----------



## Alex Wetmore

The big advantage that Comcast has right now is that they will rent the tuner for a reasonable price. $5 or $10 per month is very good for moving technology compared to purchasing a basic HDTV OTA or Satellite tuner for $400 or more.


If the HD DirecTivo existed and cost under $500 and I could get channels OTA (hard to know without purchasing a tuner and trying) it would be very tempting. The first two aren't true.


If the 5100 output a 16:9 anamorphic signal on the s-video ports I probably wouldn't even be considering switching to another service. Anamorphic 480i 16:9 isn't HD, but it is much better than analog SD and would make me happy until HD PVRs become more widely available and affordable.


alex


----------



## drewba

Since I can get all the major channels OTA, I am likely to go to DirecTV once the HD DirecTiVo is released. While it is going to cost me a fair amount out of pocket, that can be largely offset by selling my SD TiVo with lifetime and Zenith OTA tuner. Unfortunately, doing so means that I will lose the multi-product high speed Internet discount.


I'm actually considering dropping digital cable altogether for the time being now that football season is over on ESPN. I don't watch much else HD on Comcast.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *...
> 
> Now, it appears from my bill that I pay for additional digital outlets besides the STB's? So, each outlet/box combo is approx $10 a month? ($5 outlet/$5 STB)
> 
> 
> 
> Monthly Charge(s)
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 Gold Package 37.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Multiple Channels Of HBO, Showtime and 1 Standard Digital Set-top Receiver and remote.
> 
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 Limited Cable Service 12.30
> 
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 Digital Cable 10.10
> 
> Additional Outlet with Advanced Set-top Receiver
> 
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 Advanced Set-top 5.00
> 
> Receiver Upgrade
> 
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 High-speed Internet 42.95
> 
> 01/03 - 02/02 Set-top Converter And 10.20
> 
> Remote Control for Additional Outlet
> 
> *



Looks like they are charging you for 2 HD Boxes and 2 Standard boxes.


----------



## r_e_l

where do you get HD programing list? i didn't see it on the main programing guides, i only found it on the individual networks websites. is there a better way of getting the listing?


thanks

Ariel


----------



## jimre

titantv.com is one place to quickly see what's being shown on HD on various networks for any given day.


----------



## jameskollar

Buy a ReplayTV, they have a much better and more accurate listing guide.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *...If the 5100 output a 16:9 anamorphic signal on the s-video ports I probably wouldn't even be considering switching to another service. Anamorphic 480i 16:9 isn't HD, but it is much better than analog SD and would make me happy until HD PVRs become more widely available and affordable.
> 
> 
> alex*



This is my biggest complaint as well. Other than getting CBS, the lack of anamorphic 480i 16:9 downconversion of the Motorola STB is the primary reason I'll probably be keeping my Hughes HIRD-E86 for a long time.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewba_
> *...I'm actually considering dropping digital cable altogether for the time being now that football season is over on ESPN. I don't watch much else HD on Comcast.*



I'm in the same boat. The offerings on INHD have been a lot slimmer than I was hoping for and timeshifting the 480i 16:9 out of my DTV/OTA receiver with a ReplayTV is a lot better anyway. With the escalating price of Comcast, I'm not sure that it's cheaper than DirecTV anymore. When is the HD-DirecTiVo due out, anyway?


Tim


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Buy a ReplayTV, they have a much better and more accurate listing guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I use the Replay guide myself - except they don't tell you which shows are actually in HD. For that, I check the titantv web site.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r_e-l_
> *where do you get HD programing list? i didn't see it on the main programing guides, i only found it on the individual networks websites. is there a better way of getting the listing?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Ariel*



I use a combination of TitanTV, HDTVGalaxy, and the individual networks for HD information and STILL don't always have it right until actual broadcast.


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Buy a ReplayTV, they have a much better and more accurate listing guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have 3 Replays and have been using them for over 2 years. I believe they get their listings from zap2it.com. However, they don't show which programs will be in HD and which won't.


Tim


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *With the escalating price of Comcast, I'm not sure that it's cheaper than DirecTV anymore. When is the HD-DirecTiVo due out, anyway?
> *



DirecTV is $51 per month for Total Choice Plus with Locals and the HD package. Comcast is about $60 for the basic digital package (including taxes and fees) and another $5 to rent the STB. Thus, DirecTV is definitely cheaper per month, but you do have to buy the equipment up front.


The HDTiVo is rumored to be out March 1st. Both TiVo and DirecTV have news conferences scheduled for Thursday at CES, so we should know more then.


----------



## jameskollar

Tim,


My bad. I read Ariel post as asking for listings on HD channels, not for whether a particular show was in HD or not. My mistake. I guess I have tunnel vision in regards to channel listings because I use my Replay to go through the guide to find something of interest, then if it is in high def, I use the Replay to change channels then switch over to the HD feed. I really hate Comcasts guide. I haven't used it since I bought my first Replay 3000 unit.


BTW: I haven't looked at Comcasts guide for a while, but have you noticed that the INHD guides on Comcast are not correct and that Replays are? Kinda funny that the cable company can't even get their own gude correct.


_____________________________________________________


I love snow days!


----------



## Danyel




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpdp379_
> *Try 0276 or 0476*




I tried them. No luck.

Can it be a problem with my remote? Or the way I program it? It's the one that comes with Sony KV-40XBR800 TV. I was able to program the AV1 and DVD codes, but not the one for Cable/Sattelite on top of the remote. Since the manaul did not contain how to program that butto, I followed the description Sony CSR gave (hold Sat/Cable and press CodeSet, enter 3 digit code and hit Enter) when I called them.


Does any of you have the 40" XBR and has it programmed to control DCT 5100?


----------



## phunkyphresh

I had horrible luck trying to get these boxes programmed to usable universal remotes. Finally ended up getting the MX-500 learning remote. Very fun toy, and works anything.


----------



## RGoldberg

I bought a factory refurbished Phillips Pronto remote on Ebay for $90. What a fun toy!


Ron


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *...I use my Replay to go through the guide to find something of interest, then if it is in high def, I use the Replay to change channels then switch over to the HD feed. I really hate Comcasts guide. I haven't used it since I bought my first Replay 3000 unit.
> 
> 
> BTW: I haven't looked at Comcasts guide for a while, but have you noticed that the INHD guides on Comcast are not correct and that Replays are? Kinda funny that the cable company can't even get their own gude correct.*



I can't believe how difficult and cumbersome it is to navigate the Comcast guide. Thank goodness we have the Replay guide to use where 3/4 of the page isn't covered by ads. Also, I find it incredibly useful to be able to jump 12 hours at a time with the FF and REW keys. It's amazing to me that Comcast INHD listings are rarely right, while the Replay guide is. You'd think Comcast could get their guide information from the same place.


Enjoy the snow! I've still got to make it home tonight.


Tim


----------



## Danyel

Buying a learning remote is the next step. But I'm finally getting a receiver (Yamaha RX-V1400) and it comes with some learning remote. I hope it'll work better in this situation.


----------



## ardethan

Haven't seen anything on KIRO recently. Are we officially not getting the superbowl on HDTV w/ Comcast this year? If so, unbelievable...


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Danyel_
> *I tried them. No luck.
> 
> , I followed the description Sony CSR gave (hold Sat/Cable and press CodeSet, enter 3 digit code and hit Enter) when I called them.
> 
> 
> ?*



Just to cover the obvious, but are you dropping the first 0?


----------



## Podmon

Comcast is setting up HDTV service this weekend for me, but my HDTV projector requires an adapter cable for component video. It needs a 15 pin d-sub VGA to component video cable. I don't want to mail order it, since I need it by Saturday, but haven't had much luck finding it local. Does anyone have any suggestions of stores that might have it in the Seattle area, besides Fry's, Best Buy, Circuit City, Magnolia Hi-Fi, Video Only, and CompUSA?


----------



## tluxon

Give Redmond Cable a call.


----------



## jameskollar

For what its worth, (Not much I bet) I managed to get one through Magnolia, but it did take awhile.


----------



## jimre

If it's just a VGA 15-pin to 3xRCA component breakout cable - try Pacific Cable down in Auburn:

http://www.pacificcable.com/VideoAndAudio.htm 


They have them in 6- to 50-foot lengths (or custom).


----------



## Danyel




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpdp379_
> *Just to cover the obvious, but are you dropping the first 0?*



Yes. I tried all combinations: 267, 467, 0267, 0467.

But again the Sony's User's Guide did not have the procedure to set the Sat/Cable button, so I'm relying on CSR's advise, which may be wrong.


Can any of you post the procedure that worked for setting a code for the cable/sat button? Thx.


----------



## IBTRKN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ardethan_
> *Haven't seen anything on KIRO recently. Are we officially not getting the superbowl on HDTV w/ Comcast this year? If so, unbelievable...*



You have a better chance of winning the lottery and buying a front row seat for yourself.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Did hell freeze over, pigs fly'n, Comcast push'n the lastest firmware/software (been over a year), deployment of fully functional STB (DVI on DCT5100), VOD, new Microsoft TV Guide, HSI 3MB(down)/256K(up) ... more?!?


To top things off ... I'M STUCK WITH COMCAST









The HOA will not let me attach a Dish to the complex









I hope I win a big lottery jackpot and/or find a rich sugar mommy ...


[Wakes Up from day dream'n & wipes drool from mouth]

No! Hell didn't freeze. No signs of fly'n pigs. etc.


----------



## brente

with directv announcing today that they'll be carrying the national cbs-hd by superbowl time, anyone think Kiro will be kind enough to grant waivers?


----------



## r0bErT4u

Last year, the Greater Seattle ATTBI/Comcast Area was denied the Superbowl in High Definition!!!

*Should I/we make Superbowl Party plans at a place with Comcast or other?!?


Who do we ask at Comcast?!?







*


----------



## bpgreen20

This is absolutely illegal. You can tell the HOA to go #$#% themselves. There is a specific federal regulation which denies the right for a HOA to prohibit the placement of a dish. From the FCC I believe.




> Quote:
> The HOA will not let me attach a Dish to the complex


----------



## Llamas

Let's not let this turn into a HOA vs. Antenna thread.


Do a search, and read through the large amount of info on the subject. It's been done to death.


But, an HOA can deny you if it's a condo complex and the antenna location is not on your individual property (ie roof vs balcony).


--Mike


----------



## phunkyphresh

"The Federal Communications Commission (FCC) has a rule that generally forbids local governments and homeowners associations from preventing installation of DBS dishes one meter or smaller in size."

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## Andy Anderson

Anyone notice that Fox (KCPQ-DT Ch 113) was not passing a digital signal last night? I was looking forward to watching 24 in 480p widescreen, but it was an analog signal. I called KCPQ last night around 7:45pm when I noticed it--I spoke to a woman in the newsroom, and she said that the engineers were aware of it, and trying to fix it.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Anyone notice that Fox (KCPQ-DT Ch 113) was not passing a digital signal last night? I was looking forward to watching 24 in 480p widescreen, but it was an analog signal. I called KCPQ last night around 7:45pm when I noticed it--I spoke to a woman in the newsroom, and she said that the engineers were aware of it, and trying to fix it.*



I was about the ask the same question. I was really disappointed. What's up with that?


----------



## jhachey

I also noticed that 24 was not in EDTV widescreen. I didn't realize the signal was analog - I assumed that the signal KCPQ was simply passing digital SD instead of EDTV. Given that this was the first 24 episode to air since we got Q13 digital, it was a huge disappointment to get the SD signal instead of EDTV.


Hopefully KING will pass an HD signal for West Wing tonight.


----------



## IBTRKN

No HD from KOMO last night either, except for the news.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *Last year, the Greater Seattle ATTBI/Comcast Area was denied the Superbowl in High Definition!!!
> 
> 
> Should I/we make Superbowl Party plans at a place with Comcast or other?!?
> 
> 
> Who do we ask at Comcast?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Forget Comcast, there's no way they'll have CBS by Super Bowl time.


I'm glad I get it OTA (sorry).


-Lance


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *Anyone notice that Fox (KCPQ-DT Ch 113) was not passing a digital signal last night?*



Weird... I was watching it on CH 113 and it was full widescreen for me on my Toshiba 34HDX82. SD material always displays with black bars on the side (or all the way around for widescreen SD). I admit it didn't look overly "sharp", but then the show is so dark to begin with...


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Weird... I was watching it on CH 113 and it was full widescreen for me on my Toshiba 34HDX82. SD material always displays with black bars on the side (or all the way around for widescreen SD). I admit it didn't look overly "sharp", but then the show is so dark to begin with...*



Regularly Digital 4:3 material is displayed with black bars on the side. This time there were no black bars, because the signal was not digital and TV was able to stretch it as it does with the analog signal. With digital signal I am not able to change the stretch modes on TV, last time I could.


Weirdly CH 113 was still a little clearer than CH 13.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Weird... I was watching it on CH 113 and it was full widescreen for me on my Toshiba 34HDX82. SD material always displays with black bars on the side (or all the way around for widescreen SD). I admit it didn't look overly "sharp", but then the show is so dark to begin with...*



You didn't notice it was stretched? Everything on 113 was stretched yesterday, like ESPN. Definitely wasn't showing "FOX Widescreen" which would figure considering we got Q13 the day after 24 was last on. Soon as it comes back they have problems.


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_


----------



## danstone

I've been having my DCT5100 reset (completely powers off and no display) daily for at least the past two weeks. I read a few pages back about someone else having the same problem and attributed it to some firmware upgrades or such and expected the problem to stop. I'm now wondering if I'm having some type of box problem or whether others are also having this continue to happen? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> They make you PAY??!?!?!
> 
> 
> total injustice!!!



Yeah I have to pay for the equipment, and yes I have to pay the $5 HD box fee as well, I was pretty ticked to see that I had to pay it.







hehe oh well life cant be perfect right.


----------



## bpgreen20

My box has been powering off frequently also. Sometimes it loses the guide info, sometimes it doesn't. Weird.


----------



## nodrog2

Since receiving the 6200 box I've experienced no "power offs".

On another note, I talked to a KOMO tech about CC and he told me it was being supplied to Comcast for HD transmission - who or why is it not getting through. KCPQ got CC on a few days ago. Sorry, this is just my after holiday downside talking.


----------



## JasG

My 5100 has been losing the guide for a week or two - and has powered off and on a couple of times.


Have to unplug it for a minute to get it to reload the guide.


fwiw, I'm in Shoreline.


----------



## jhachey

I just called Comcast to report an outage in my area (Comcast supplies me cable, telephone, and internet - so an outage is more than just a nuisance).


While I had a CSR on the line, I couldn't help but ask about KIRO-7 HDTV and the Super Bowl. Much to my surprise, the rep knew what I was talking about and told me that negotiations are in their final stages and that "it's looking really good for getting KIRO-7 in time for the Super Bowl." I said "does looking good mean a better than 50-50 chance?" and I was told "much better."


I obviously have no idea whether or not this info is accurate, but this CSR seemed fairly well informed. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## Jeremyfr

what time of day are you experiencing these power offs??? Theres what's called house cleaning that is done each day in the early morning hours that will clear the guide and refresh everything on the box.


Also I have not heard anything regarding KIRO coming soon and anything to do with negotiations would not be let out to any CSR untill they were complete.


I will of course look into this more but there has not been anything said and no talk of it that I've heard.


----------



## nodrog2

I got a message from the KOMO tech and he said that if I had the Moto 6100 I should get CC. I'm sure he meant the 6200, but it doesn't give CC - does anyone out there with the 6200 receive 'closed caption' from KOMO?? I will call him back tomorrow, hopefully I will have heard from someone else by then. Thanks, Gordon


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *This time there were no black bars, because the signal was not digital and TV was able to stretch it as it does with the analog signal. With digital signal I am not able to change the stretch modes on TV, last time I could.*



Yeah, I didn't notice the TV was in Widescreen 1 being fed an analog signal as I just assumed it was getting a digital signal.


Just checked "Friends" on 113 and it's still an analog signal. Grr...


----------



## stevelew

Regarding the power recycling in the Motorola 5100. I had the same problem and I thought it was just the updates that Comcast performs late at night. However, this power thing happened every half hour sometimes during the daytime. I called Comcast and I they finally replaced my receiver with a new one. I haven't had any problems over the past month.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> what time of day are you experiencing these power offs???



In my case the power cycling seems to be primarily happening between 5:30 and 7:30 in the evening, although it has happened earlier in the afternoon and later in the evening a couple times and sometimes multiple times in one day.


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Danyel_
> *Yes. I tried all combinations: 267, 467, 0267, 0467.
> 
> But again the Sony's User's Guide did not have the procedure to set the Sat/Cable button, so I'm relying on CSR's advise, which may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Can any of you post the procedure that worked for setting a code for the cable/sat button? Thx.*



Try Remote Central


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *what time of day are you experiencing these power offs*



Hi Jeremy,


It has been in the evening. Likewise the loss of guide data.


What is the current firmware for the Shoreline area? Mine still says 1078 etc. Am I having problems with a firmware upgrade?


Jim


----------



## r0bErT4u

NO! You are not the only one. Our area hasn't seen a firmware/software update since this time last year (feels like almost 2-years), and it looks like we will be denied the Superbowl in High Definition again this year as well











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Am I having problems with a firmware upgrade?*


----------



## Roto

I had to unplug my ReplayTV from the cablebox because it would interrupt the recordings so often. Mine seems to power cycle on a daily basis. Now I make sure to keep nothing on top of it in case it was a heat problem. Not sure if that will help.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Jasg:


No the only area that's been firmware upgraded is Everett, and parts of Sno County as the firmware upgrades the box to VOD capabilities.


As your area gets closer to VOD launch you'll see the firmware upgrade hit your box.


----------



## cliffg

Podmon: "... a 15 pin d-sub VGA to component video cable ..."


I can't help much with buying local versus mail-order, but if what you're needing is a component video signal (from the Comcast box) -> VGA (your projector / TV), then you need a component->VGA transcoder for good results. Cable-only solution will result in colors being significantly off (can't remember details - pinkish hues?). Component signals are different than VGA.


I ordered my transcoder from Digital Connection, who I've done business with before. I ended up buying the newest and most expensive transcoder - Key Digital KD-CTCA3, around $280 on the street. The CTCA3 (and similar high-quality transcoders) handle VGA synch signals a little better, resulting in a little more performance (since lower quality transcoders mix some synch information into the RGB signals). My guess is it's only noticeable on front projector CRTs or higher-end TVs, but I like having the best signal I can going in to my projector.


I think there's some transcoders that probably do a decent job for under $100 - Audio Authority, etc.


Hope this helps,


Cliff


----------



## r0bErT4u

?!? What firmware/software versions did Comcast push ?!?


Are we getting the latest greatest versions?

*Per miatasm as of 12/14/03, "The Latest Version is SW Ver. 51.22 - 2002 & Firmware of 5.03 - (Philadelphia Region). This enabled the "480 Override" function discussed earlier in this FAQ, and includes the first couple of the analog PQ fixes, plus some other minor tweaks to the Guide & Menu system, of which most are unnoticeable."*



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Jasg:
> 
> 
> No the only area that's been firmware upgraded is Everett, and parts of Sno County as the firmware upgrades the box to VOD capabilities.
> 
> 
> As your area gets closer to VOD launch you'll see the firmware upgrade hit your box.*


----------



## Jeremyfr

n/m read below post


----------



## Jeremyfr

Good news guys I just heard that they're loading new software to all HD box's for the very problem you're all speaking of, it should be loaded to all western Washington in the few weeks. And it will be the 51.22 - 2002 5.03 so quit complaining now! hehe


----------



## r0bErT4u

Thank you very much!

If you don't mind, I'll keep complaining.

That's your job security











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Good news guys I just heard that they're loading new software to all HD box's for the very problem you're all speaking of, it should be loaded to all western Washington in the few weeks. And it will be the 51.22 - 2002 5.03 so quit complaining now! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> If you don't mind, I'll keep complaining.
> 
> That's your job security



Hehe not a problem.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well looks like the chowderheads at KCPQ kicked on the HD feed midway through "Tru Calling". I think it's been analog since Tuesday, at least.


----------



## ianken

But they don't have their upconvert/aspect control stuff working becuase instead of anamophic fake HD we now have fake HD + stretcho-o-vision for the the SD stuff.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *But they don't have their upconvert/aspect control stuff working becuase instead of anamophic fake HD we now have fake HD + stretcho-o-vision for the the SD stuff.*



Before they turned on the HD feed of "Tru Calling", I noticed I had to be in "Full" mode on my Toshiba 34HDX82 to "unsqueeze" them, so they must have been transmitting in anamorphic SD since it did fill the screen...


Once the HD feed kicked in, the TV took over and everything was swell.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Jeremyfr,


So you are basically tell us that our area of Comcast will be denied the Superbowl in High Definition. That will make it the 2nd year, now!!!










Robert



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Also I have not heard anything regarding KIRO coming soon and anything to do with negotiations would not be let out to any CSR untill they were complete.
> 
> 
> I will of course look into this more but there has not been anything said and no talk of it that I've heard.*


----------



## Roto

Looks like KING cleared up for me last night. Seems for the past week or so it had a lot of glitches and was at its worst on Wednesday night during Ed and The West Wing. No problems for me during ER.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *Jeremyfr,
> 
> 
> So you are basically tell us that our area of Comcast will be denied the Superbowl in High Definition. That will make it the 2nd year, now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert*



No, he's telling you a CSR having as much information as previously stated is highly unlikely.


----------



## jhachey

The CSR I talked to probably confused Sammamish with Spokane. She probably thought I was asking about KREM-TV, a Belo-owned CBS affiliate that is supposedly coming on-line soon in Spokane! Who knows???


----------



## r0bErT4u

A subscriber is recording onto DVD+R, and Comcast's system has one of their many outages/glitches ...


Does Comcast owe the customer a new DVD+R to replace the ruined DVD (ie. coaster)?!?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *A subscriber is recording onto DVD+R, and Comcast's system has one of their many outages/glitches ...
> 
> 
> Does Comcast owe the customer a new DVD+R to replace the ruined DVD (ie. coaster)?!?*



You don't know? Didn't you read the contract fine print before signing up for Comcast?


----------



## Al Shing

If your cable is out for 48+ hours after an ice storm, will they give you a break in the billing if you contact support? This isn't the longest outage I've ever had, but it is the longest in years.


----------



## Jeremyfr

yes Al they will always give you credit even if its out for 5 minutes


----------



## mwnorman

I've had Comcast HD for 3 hours now! But I think I already hate the service. I was excited to get cable again as I haven't had service since 1997.


Now, why do I hate it so far?


First, the HD services Pixelize like crazy (except the INHD channels). The installer told me to expect that as it is a common problem and the engineers have no idea how to fix it. Great, why pay extra for this???


Second, the on-screen program is AWFUL/PAINFUL. I do regularly use my brother's Dishnetwork service and the on-screen service is great - showing several hours at one time (vs. Comcast's 1/2 hour). On Dish, the IPG defaults to the channel you're currently viewing (vs. Comcasts' default of Ch. 2). *The Dish DOESN'T have ads.* When you select INFO, the entire program is blocked out - again, the Dish does not do this.


Third, NO KOMO-ABC in HD.


Fourth, NO KCTS-PBS in HD.


Fifth, NO KSTW-UPN or KIRO-CBS in HD. (This I expected as I've read that negotiations are uderway).


Sixth, the analog channels are fuzzy.


Currently, these are the channels I get: 105, 106, 113, 114, 549, 574, 664, 665. I thought there were more.


Ok, what do I like about it? The channels change superfast when compared to Dish (except from SD to HD - which I think is a function of my TV not the box).


Thanks for listening to my rants...


----------



## DDisney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwnorman_
> *I've had Comcast HD for 3 hours now! But I think I already hate the service. I was excited to get cable again as I haven't had service since 1997.
> 
> 
> Now, why do I hate it so far?
> 
> 
> First, the HD services Pixelize like crazy (except the INHD channels). The installer told me to expect that as it is a common problem and the engineers have no idea how to fix it. Great, why pay extra for this???
> 
> 
> Second, the on-screen program is AWFUL/PAINFUL.
> 
> Sixth, the analog channels are fuzzy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rants...*



As far as pixelization is concerned you should not have to accept that. Several things to check. First, if you have a splitter before the box, try to remove that if possible. Second, if you have the cable going into a surge protector before going into the box, take that out and go straight into the box if possible. Third, go to one of your problem channels and press Power, then OK within 2 seconds. Go to the Inbound Status screen and observe the settings. If you see Fair or Poor SNR/AGC readings or if the uncorrectable error counts are high (1k plus) then you are having a signal strength issue. Call Comcast for a service visit and stay on top of them as you should not put up with that. The installer likely doesn't know much about HD or didn't want to deal with it.


I agree about the guide, it really sucks unfortunately. Can't believe that TV Guide has its name associated with such crap. However, you should check out the On Demand freebie stuff, as that is pretty nice if you have it in your area.


Good luck.


----------



## dhemme




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwnorman_
> *First, the HD services Pixelize like crazy (except the INHD channels). The installer told me to expect that as it is a common problem and the engineers have no idea how to fix it. Great, why pay extra for this???
> *



You should call for another service call (with a different technician) - this is not "expected". I had this problem and it was determined the signal was to weak to my cable box. A no-charge amplifier was added and no more pixelation on HD. It sounds like you got a rookie installer. The technician who fixed my problem was very knowledgeable about all things HD.


----------



## brunopc

On a different subject, what's the deal with KCPQ giving us a stretched image on their digital channel? We need to have the display changed back to OAR (IMHO).


----------



## biz_qwik

Why the hell did 113 switch to the stretch crap! Isn't the NFC game today in fox widescreen - 480p? The seahawks game last week looked fiine to me? The pic is better than 13 but the stretch is bogus. I HATE it. WHY>??


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Third, NO KOMO-ABC in HD.
> 
> 
> Fourth, NO KCTS-PBS in HD.



Do you mean that they aren't in the guide or they just don't come in? Unless Keyport is different you should have 104, 108, 109, 110? (never watch 110, its a PBS kids channel I think). If they're listed but not coming in, then you definitely have a signal problem. And yes, the guide sucks and if you're used to dish, the analog signals look awful. Course, I'm used to analog and I think the dish highly compressed signals for the same channels look awful.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwnorman_
> *Third, NO KOMO-ABC in HD.
> 
> 
> Fourth, NO KCTS-PBS in HD.
> 
> *



I don't understand why you wouldn't be getting KOMO-HD on ch 104. This was one of the first local HD channels that Comcast added. Works great, except for the occasional audio/video sync issue.


As for KCTS-HD (ch 108), that station only broadcasts from 5p - 11p every day. That's a KCTS thing, not a Comcast thing.


----------



## mwnorman

You are right...it must be a low signal problem. HBO/KCPQ - SNR is fair at 31.2. But AGC is good at 52. It looks like it doesn't take much to make it significantly better - INHD SNR is 32.4 but fair and AGC is good at 52 but no Pixelization.


There is one splitter splitting the cable TV and cable modem outside of the house. I've had the cable modem for years so I suspect the installer must have placed the splitter there today when he connected cable television.


If I pull the splitter out of the loop, I'll have no cable modem.


I'll call to see if I can get a 'no cost' amplifier installed...


Thanks!


----------



## mwnorman

No we do not get KOMO or KCTS.


Channels 104, 108, 109, 110.


They are neither in the guide or available when I key in the channels directly.


----------



## brente

when i called comcast today i asked about dvr status and the CSR said it was launching in Everett now... i asked again to clarify and was told VOD was launching in Everett now... so, i asked a third time and was told that VOD & DVR were the same - i.e., VOD was using the DVR box...


I believe earlier that JeremyFr said the 6200 was being VOD-enabled, so you don't need the 6208 (the DVR box).


Jeremy - can you clarify DVR status here in WA?


----------



## Tivolicious

Jeremy,


Any clue whether or not Comcast is going to meet the July 1, 2004 OpenCard mandate?


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## drbenson

Mwnorman, please let me know if you find a way to resolve the KOMO/KCPQ issue. Comcast dropped off a 5100 yesterday, and I hooked up in the evening. Digital channels are good except no KOMO and no KCPQ-same as you, I can't direct key or channel up/down to either.


I doubt it's signal strength in my case- previous check by a tech showed excellent signal strength, I use a distribution amp, and all other channels are perfect.


Must be a Kitsap thing- I'm in Vinland area.


----------



## ChuckSc

Go to comcast's website, they have a page where you punch in your zip and it tells which channels you should be getting (including HD).


----------



## mwnorman

drbenson - You and I are served out of the same headend in Bremerton. Since we are both not seeing KOMO or KCTS (I assume you meant that instead of KCPQ), then it looks like Kitsap County doesn't have the channel. And I find that strange as KOMO is one of the first HD channels offered by Comcast. In addition, it contradicts what the CSR says I should get and the website (checked that per ChuckSc's suggestion).


If it is a cable box programming error, they should have been able to fix that on the phone...the CSR lady reset the box once. No change.


Ok, now that you say you have a 5100...I have a 6200. I'm still confused about the differences...can someone point me to a link that explains the difference.


----------



## drbenson

I agree it looks like a Bremerton headend problem- the CSR I talked with before ordering the box specifically said we're supposed to get KOMO and (yes) KCTS. PBS was the big deal to me- I loved their HD content when I could get OTA HDTV. So I asked pointedly.


From what I've seen on Miatasm's Motorola FAQ site, the 5100 / 6200 differences are minimal. The 6200 has a firewire port, but it's not enabled. I checked the bottom of my new box and it turns out to be a 6200 also- didn't notice- they're that similar. What I'm anxiously awaiting is HDTV recording capability; I believe the number for that box is 6208, or even better the dual tuner 6408. I'll probably be dreaming for some time.


By the way, the Comcast website does not list ANY of the HD channels for our area code- I had to print out that list from this forum!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Jeremy,
> 
> 
> Any clue whether or not Comcast is going to meet the July 1, 2004 OpenCard mandate?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



I would be blown away if they did. But while we tend to give Comcast a lot of flack, they are way better than AT&T ever was.


I'm really looking forward to open cable, I think that is really the only hope for cool set top units. But I bet we have to wait until 05 before we get killer units from good vendors.


----------



## alma321

Couple of things. Anyone else catch the Seatlle/New York game on INHD? It was not blacked out this time. The other thing is, I saw a commericial for Comcast stating Startz HD was coming soon. Last time they had a commercial for a new HD channel (PBS) it was about a month later that it luanced. So Jeremyfr could be right on for a mid 1st quarter luanch of a new HD channel.


----------



## ianken

Jeremy is usually right on these things.


I still want UPN and CBS just for the sake of completeness.


And I wish Ch 13 would defuxor their feed. That is downright annoying.


----------



## biz_qwik

Alama.....New York/Seattle?? Whud you talkin bout willis?


----------



## alma321

Oops, sorry bout that. It was the Lakers, not Seattle.


----------



## Jeremyfr

sorry guys was away for the weekend, as for VOD/DVR they are two completely different things. VOD is video on demand meaning that there is tons of content (well into the thousands) that is stored at the Comcast end on computers that cost as much as a small arena. The cable box uses the IP protocol to talk these computers which stream real time MPEG2 streams to the Cable box giving you functionality of play,rewind,ffwd,pause,etc over the show just like a DVR would work but instead of it being stored locally on the cable box its fed via servers at the Comcast Headend.


DVR of course as well all know stores a finite amount of shows that you choose to record locally on its own harddrive allowing you to time shift etc.


Both offer the same great things, not being bound to the TV schedule, being able to control them just as you would a DVD or VCR etc. VOD yes is launching in Everett this next week and it supposed to be launched in most areas by end of summer.


Next, as for KOMO/KCTS in Kitsap County there was a bandwidth issue that did not allow them to initially add these channels when they launched HD in that area. That issues has been since resolved and they should be available shortly though I dont have a date when.


Lastly yes Starz and Cinemax HD are coming in the very near future but I have yet to hear a date for these at all.


----------



## brente

jeremy - any update on dvr status?


----------



## mwnorman

Thanks Jeremy! I was hoping to catch Alias in HD tonight here in Kitsap. But I'll do without...again










It is nice to know that the bandwidth issue has been resolved and we should see these channels soon...hopefully MUCH SOONER than later.


In the meantime, we have been enjoying the INHD channels as they don't pixelize like the other channels. They're quite spectacular!


I do have a service tech coming this next Saturday to look over my lines to determine why I have such poor signal quality...as the run is less than a year old, it will be interesting to see how he/she fixes it.


----------



## boykster

mwnorman,


It sounds like your confusing pixellating HD signal, with watching an upconvert/SD over HD...much of NBC (KING) programming is simply upconverted SDTV, which is very pixellated. KCTS HDTV sometimes pixellates, however, as KCTS is into sharing it's HD bandwidth with other DTV programming.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## kanefsky

I think there are at least three kinds of pixellation:


* Upconverted SD material, which makes the picture fuzzier all the time (but the pixels are still small enough that I'm not sure this qualifies as "pixellated")


* Dropouts, which gives you a brief glitch with very large pixels.


* Insufficient bandwidth, where the picture becomes pixellated during a fast-moving scene where there isn't enough bandwidth to transmit all the information so the compression process has to throw out a lot of the picture detail.


I've seen the last kind of pixellation on Jay Leno, for example, where the picture looks excellent when it's not moving much but I see major pixellation when the camera is moving really fast (e.g. flying through the audience during the opening of the show).


--

Steve


----------



## boykster

Good post Steve,


I guess my point was that Comcast is not necessarily to blame for the pixellation seen on some channels...the network/local providers are, or the HD content just isn't there.


Rich


----------



## mwnorman

boykster -


No, I am not "confusing pixellating HD signal, with watching an upconvert/SD over HD."


I know the difference between HD and SD transmitted over an HD path (up-converted). I am also not talking about clarity issues or low bit rate issues (compression)...I am talking plain old quality of signal issues that cause major drop outs in the picture and sound - pixelization is one of the symptoms.


It is frustrating, to be certain. And I hope that the service tech can resolve the cause. Others have mentioned the same cause with a relatively simple solution - an amp located at the beginning of the drop.


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> I've seen the last kind of pixellation on Jay Leno, for example, where the picture looks excellent when it's not moving much but I see major pixellation when the camera is moving really fast (e.g. flying through the audience during the opening of the show).



kanefsky-


I've seen the above mentioned pixellation on OTA on my Hughes box last year when I lived in the Greenlake area (I can't get OTA in my new location, so I'm on Comcast.) I always figured it was a Tonight Show/NBC problem. It's only at the beginning when they do those _way_ annoying drunken pans around the set and audience before the monologue. I was wondering if it was a result of using 1080i instead of 720p. Hmm...


Andy


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Andy Anderson_
> *
> 
> I've seen the above mentioned pixellation on OTA on my Hughes box last year when I lived in the Greenlake area (I can't get OTA in my new location, so I'm on Comcast.) I always figured it was a Tonight Show/NBC problem. It's only at the beginning when they do those way annoying drunken pans around the set and audience before the monologue. I was wondering if it was a result of using 1080i instead of 720p. Hmm...
> 
> 
> Andy*



It's because the mpeg2 compression depends on relatively small differences between one frame and the next in order to compress the data to fit in the available bandwidth. If the image is moving too fast and the changes between consecutive frames are too large, then it has to drastically cut the resolution to keep up. It's also harder to encode in real-time for TV versus an offline encoder for DVD that can make multiple passes and spend lots of time computing the most efficient encoding. DVDs also let you have bursts of very high bitrate data as long as the overall bitrate averages out so it fits on the disc.


--

Steve


----------



## nodrog2

CC info please...


I really need to know if anyone in our area receives CC on KOMO or KONG. I've had a tech out to my place, he tried a new box which I didn't expect to fix the problem. I do receive CC on KING, HBO, KCPQ so its not my Sammy causing the problem. I really need CC and if you can give me any info I would really appreciate it. I have asked KOMO and they say it is being given to Comcast. Anyway, thanks for your time, Gordon S.


----------



## kanefsky

I'd like to know how to get *rid* of the CC data  On my 4:3 VGA monitor, I get annoying flashing white lines at the top of the 16:9 picture area which I assume is CC data. It mostly shows with SD content on HD channels, but sometimes it's visible on HD content as well. It also varies depending on the channel and program being shown.


--

Steve


----------



## ericjut

Count me in on wanting a solution to get rid of the CC info too. Most front PJ screen show all the TV unsafe area and some of the Comcast upconverted signals on local channels put that info waaaay low in the unsafe area (top 5% of the image).


Would be really nice to have a workaround for that.


-eric


----------



## ianken

AFAIK digital CC is delivered digitally. The white goobers at the top is an artifact of up-conversion, or something else. I could be wrong. I never see it on actual HD content.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The white flickering bars are CC data its just that when SD is upconverted to HD you can see this area of the raster image thats normally contained in the overscan area of the image but since upconversion shows the total scan area of the SD image you will get the cc data appearing at top of the image.


Occasionally I see this with HD content as well as I'm watching it on a 4:3 direct view set right now. But I'm sure that it once again would not be apparent on a 16:9 set since that area would be part of overscan.


Jeremy


----------



## nodrog2

Thanks for the help. As Comcast doesn't and wont submit CC on KOMO, KONG or KCTW you, I assume, are not bothered with the annoying white lines. Pretty dumb of me to want CC when so many are bothered by the annoying flicker of unused closed caption. I envy you all who don't need CC, treat your ears well so you don't damage the God given gift of good hearing. Take care, GS


----------



## ericjut

nodrog2,


Sorry for my bad choice of words back there, but what I really want them (Comcast and/or the local channels) to do is fix the problem of actually seeing the data, not getting rid of it altogether.


Besides, if Ian up above is right about the CC data being transferred digitally (ie: not in the video stream), then we're looking at a different problem, and CC are a non-issue here.


I'm fairly sure that this can be resolved so that CC are available and the video data isn't affected. But they need to know about the problem in the first place for them to work on it. I thought I was alone to see those lines and it was a PJ issue, but I'm relieved to hear that I'm not alone and that maybe someday, somebody will fix it.


At the least, I'm glad I don't have a TV that has a burn-in problem. Those white lines must do a killing on analog RPTVs and Plasma TVs right now, as they look like pure white over black. Hopefully, none of us are using those types of technology. Anybody else worrying about this, or am wrong in my assumptions?


-eric


----------



## nodrog2

In conversation with Comcast I was informed that CC on HD as offered by KOMO would be too expensive to translate for their transmission. KOMO must offer CC in a different manner than KING or HBO as they don't have a problem. I was told that I should view KOMO on the analog channel as CC is fine there. Whoopee, so much for the great picture on HD.

Wow, I'd better stop as I feel a real rant coming on. GS


----------



## Jeremyfr

Who told you that nodrog??? Sounds to me like someone didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## drbenson

So, Jeremy- Who do we bug in Bremerton / Kitsap to get KOMO and KCTS in HD? Anyone local we can email or call, since it seems to be a local problem?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Theres no problem DrBenson launch will take place here in the near future though I dont have any dates.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Hello Jeremyfr (aka. HDTV Guru),


Would you kindly give me a definitive answer about getting the Superbowl in High Definition on our area of Comcast? I'll be kinda bent if we'll be missing it for a 2nd year in a row. A simple YES! MAKE PARTY PLANS, or NOT A CHANCE! Go party elsewhere ... would be appreciated. You may elaborate if need be.


Thanks in advance,


Robert


----------



## nodrog2

Hey Jeremy: It was a supeervisor at Comcast who said she had talked to the technician at the head end. Apparently she checked the set in house and found what I said was true - CC on analog but not on HD. She said it would be too costly to translate the CC and since it was on analog recommended that I watch KOMO there. I'm at a dead end on this topic so I won't belabor the point anymore. Incidentally the CSR's and the super were all very polite, no complaints in that direction. Tnx, GS


----------



## Jeremyfr

r0bErT4u: I honestly wish I had something concrete either way but I dont in my heart I'd say go party somewhere else. I'm not too happy about this myself but hey the Seahawks didn't make it so I dont care much neways.


nodrog2: I'm really sorry I will talk to some people and see if I can find anything out regarding the situation.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Our area of cable lazy f'tards has put their subscribers even more behind on updates (***Over a year since last update***)



> Quote:
> _Originally posted at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/catv_
> *DVI output on Moto 5100 is active in Jersey City NJ the new firmware is version 7.07 ... Yes, its 7.07 and its working. It must have been deployed over the last 5-7 days since I've been checking on this pretty often. Remember that ver 6.04 code was probably a beta and was removed shortly after it was accidently deployed. Anyway, its connected to my Sony KP51ws500 and it looks great. A DVI cable MUST be connected to the STB before you see the option in the setup menu, (no menu changes are required) and both component and DVI work simultaneously (so you can easily do picture comparisons). I have an overly strong signal where I live which caused some really bad breakup but a 6db inline attenuator took care of that problem, and its now working flawlessly.*


----------



## lkinley

FYI, I just got the On Demand pamphlet and letter in the mail yesterday, saying it would be available in the next 30 days.


-Lance


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lkinley_
> *FYI, I just got the On Demand pamphlet and letter in the mail yesterday, saying it would be available in the next 30 days.
> 
> 
> -Lance*



Good news! Not that I care about OnDemand a whole lot, but getting it out of the way might help us get DVRs with DVI so we can record KIRO someday


----------



## eldub1999

I was checking out the online stuff at Comcast. Their website is perfectly willing to let me add the $5.95 HD option to my limited cable package. I called and of course they said "no how, no way".


I was wondering if anyone else had tried this. With them getting CBS soon, I'd be perfectly willing to pay a bit more to get the local HD channels. Since I have satellite and don't plan to change that anytime soon, I'd love to get HD locals from cable. They told me I'd have to upgrade to basic cable(~$39.95) , add a basic digital package (+ ~$11.00) and HD (+ ~5.10). $56 seems ridiculous. Surely they understand there is a market for this.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by eldub1999_
> *I was checking out the online stuff at Comcast. Their website is perfectly willing to let me add the $5.95 HD option to my limited cable package. I called and of course they said "no how, no way".
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had tried this. With them getting CBS soon, I'd be perfectly willing to pay a bit more to get the local HD channels. Since I have satellite and don't plan to change that anytime soon, I'd love to get HD locals from cable. They told me I'd have to upgrade to basic cable(~$39.95) , add a basic digital package (+ ~$11.00) and HD (+ ~5.10). $56 seems ridiculous. Surely they understand there is a market for this.*



Not only is there a market, I think that they are required to serve it.


-Steve


p.s. That's what I do. Lifeline cable + HD -- the bill is 18ish a month.


----------



## eldub1999




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Not only is there a market, I think that they are required to serve it.
> 
> 
> -Steve
> 
> 
> p.s. That's what I do. Lifeline cable + HD -- the bill is 18ish a month.*



So after your response I called a few times until I finally got a rep (Patrick) who told me it would be no problem. I'm getting HD locals added to my limited cable package for the $5.10 a month.


4 calls to get a rep who knew this was possible.


BTW, you get a $10 discount for "multiple products" from Comcast. That's why I kept limited cable (+$2 after the discount). Adding $5 for HD means I pay $7 more a month for locals with HD than I would have for just Internet. I might have to retract some of my old nasty comments abount Comcast 


-Laudon


----------



## Bruceko

Called comcast tonight and asked when the the 6204 drv would be available. The rep seemed knowledgable but said not until the 3rd quarter.

I also askedabout video on demand. Everett now(as we know) and Seattle metro area in about a month.


----------



## Al Shing

KCPQ DT has been really screwing up with their widescreen/stretchvision switch.


Today, they had the stretchvision on when Tru Calling started, switched to widescreen for the start of the program, and then switched back to stretchvision before the end of the teaser segment. They never did switch back to widescreen for the program, and I switched over to the SD channel after the first act.


Just leave the switch in the OAR position, because there is nobody watching that channel except for people who care about OAR. Nobody watching KCPQ DT wants the picture stretched, and viewers will tune out if it is.


----------



## drewba

It sounds like the aspect ratio issues at KCPQ should be a short term thing. Check out this thread for details:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=352122


----------



## r0bErT4u

*?!? Who at Comcast decides which subscribers get to test new equipment & features ?!?* I'm asking because a number of those people don't even know how to program a vcr, wouldn't even use extra features beyond channel changing, volume & power. That been said, how does one get to be a beta tester?

*?!? Why is our area of Comcast so behind in hardware & software/firmware updates, in comparison to the east coast ?!?* Are there other knowledgable Comcast contacts that can honestly answer questions? The phone reps seem to be following some sort of scripts, and get confused when the questions fall outside those scripts.

*?!? Why did Comcast squash your website, and do you need Comcast approval prior to posting ?!?*

*?!? I'm tech savy, and would like to purchase & mod my own Motorola DCT6408. Who does one contact at Comcast to use their own digital cable box, and fully enable the features ?!?*


Thanks in advance,


Robert


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> ?!? Who at Comcast decides which subscribers get to test new equipment & features ?!? I'm asking because a number of those people don't even know how to program a vcr, wouldn't even use extra features beyond channel changing, volume & power. That been said, how does one get to be a beta tester?



In this market employees are the only people to "beta" test any new products.



> Quote:
> ?!? Why is our area of Comcast so behind in hardware & software/firmware updates, in comparison to the east coast ?!? Are there other knowledgable Comcast contacts that can honestly answer questions? The phone reps seem to be following some sort of scripts, and get confused when the questions fall outside those scripts.



We have AT&T Broadband to thank for that. On the bright side of things we should see more things happening more quickly as Comcast has finished all the major upgrades this state needed a full year early. Also the East Coast are all "classic" Comcast systems so they've had a lot more upgrades etc done than we have. They already have VOD over there. They already have 3.0 Mbps etc all because Comcast was always way ahead of AT&T so we get to play catch up here.


BTW we were one of the very markets to start deploying the 6200's, and as for firmware yes they do test updates in some area's on the east coast but on a nationaly level everyone is still at 51.42 - 2002, if you do not have this firmware yet you will very soon. As I stated in an earlier thread.



> Quote:
> ?!? Why did Comcast squash your website, and do you need Comcast approval prior to posting ?!?



They never "squashed" my site, concerns were brought up and in good faith I chose to take it down to avoid further issues, no I do not need permission to post.



> Quote:
> ?!? I'm tech savy, and would like to purchase & mod my own Motorola DCT6408. Who does one contact at Comcast to use their own digital cable box, and fully enable the features ?!?



At this time Comcast does not support in any way customer owned equipment as they do not sell equipment. I'm sure as Cable Card and Open Cable start coming out more full flegded is when we'll of course see support for this kind of stuff.


Hope this answer's your questions. I can understand how frustrating it gets but at the same time if you saw where Comcast was a year ago when they took over AT&T in this area and where they are now you'd be quite impressed which how quickly things have and are changing here.


----------



## Tubedude

I've been lurking here the past three or four months and now want to thank everyone for all the useful information you have provided over the past year.

I now own a Sony direct view HDTV and have Comcast HD cable. The tech had no idea







I was able to tell him what to do and we got everything working OK.

Once again a big THANKS to you all!


----------



## bluline

Hi all,


I was just wondering if there is any information on Fox Sports NW broadcasting Mariners games in HD this year. I really enjoyed it last year and would love to see more of Safeco in HD...without having to pay $7 for a beer










Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Al Shing

My expectation is that local HD sports broadcasts such as the Mariners would be carried on INHD2, because that channel is specifically designated for being locally preemptable for HD sports. That way, bandwidth is not allocated for six months for a channel that is rarely used.


One example of this would be the NBA All-Star Game. Last year, they had to set up a special channel for this. This year, it will be on INHD.


MLB has a contract with INHD for broadcasting MLB games in HD, so we should be seeing many more baseball games in HD this summer. If Fox gets its act together, the World Series might even be in HD, since they are supposed to be true HD by Fall 2004.


----------



## biz_qwik

"One example of this would be the NBA All-Star Game. Last year, they had to set up a special channel for this. This year, it will be on INHD."


And guess what Al.........it's gonna be blacked out I'd assuem like this ENTIRE season of HD ball for the second year in a row!


----------



## Bruceko

Received my new Comcast bill today with the $5 charge for the "Advanced set top receiver upgrade". Also enclosed in the envelope was the new Products and services price list effective Jan 1, 2004. No where in the rate sheet could I find the $5 charge. I called customer service and they also could not find the rate on the price sheet but it does show it in the computer.

The Digital Silver package which I was on states it includes "1 standard Digital set top receiver and remote" which I do not have. I have the 5100stb. Listed on the price list ar equipment and options. It lists a Standard digital stb at $4.80 per month and the remote at $.30 per month. The Advanced digital stb at $6.45 per month.

I have no idea how they come up with the $5 charge for the advanced receiver.

Other ala carte listings are the Digital lite and Digital extra pack. Anyone know what these are?


----------



## Al Shing

The NBA All-Star Game is being put on by TNT, not NBA TV, so Comcast shouldn't be blacking it out like the regular NBA TV games.


----------



## Al Shing

The Digital Silver package says it includes 1 standard Digital STB because you used to be able to have two boxes included with the package. Now the first box is included, and the second box is $5.10. Then the Advanced set-top is for having an HD box, and is $5.00.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *KCPQ DT has been really screwing up with their widescreen/stretchvision switch.*



KCPQ has got to have the most inept HD presentations EVER, I get a chuckle when it just switches back and forth in the middle of a show.


I give second place to KINGs news cast and it's one HD camera.


----------



## Al Shing

The sad thing is, KCPQ probably won't have this fixed in time for the NFC Championship Game. This combined with not having CBS in time for the Super Bowl means we get screwed out of widescreen and HD playoff football for another year.


----------



## pastiche

Sorry if any of this is re-hashing old information, but I'm new and mucking my way through 84 pages of this thread was getting tedious. 


Right now, I receive most of my analogue television from Comcast (standard basic cable), except for CKVU and KVOS which I receive by antenna. I also receive the following digital television by antenna: 4-1 KOMO, 5-1 KING, 7-1 KIRO, 9-1 KCTS, 9-2 Kids, 9-3 Learns, 9-5 HD, 11-1 KSTW, 13-1 KCPQ, 13-2 [Ad for WB22], 16-1 KONG, 22-1 KTWB, 22-2 [Ad for Q13], 28-1 KBTC, 28-2 PBS You, 28-3 Annenberg, and 33-1 KWPX. Except for channels 28-* and 33-1 (which are 480i), all of these are widescreen (480p, 720p, or 1080i). I can't receive KVOS's digital feed.


So, long story short (or is it too late for that?), my question is this: having little interest in the HD movie or sports channels, would subscribing to Comcast's HD offering get me anything worth watching that I don't have now?


Thanks for any input, and, again, apologies if this question's been answered in the past.


----------



## drewba

If you already get all the channels OTA with an antenna, the only thing that I can think of that might interest you on Comcast is InHD and InHD2. They carry a mix of programming including sports, movie trailers, documentaries, music, movies and nature shows. You can check out their programming at http://www.inhd.com .


----------



## biz_qwik

Is anyone else having problems with their 5100 being un-responsive over the last ffew days? I'll go to hit a button and the box will react like 60 seconds later and do everything I hit super fast. Then it's fine for maybe an hour or so....same problem. VERY annoying when stuck trying to get back to "the game"..


----------



## Jeremyfr

biz I used to have the same problem when I had my 5100 and I found that it wen't away by just unplugging the box and letting it sit for about 30 seconds then plugging it back in. also if you dont have 51.42 - 2002 5.03 you'll be getting it soon and this is supposed to help the problem as well.


----------



## mgm

Does anyone have any luck getting channel 186 to show CBS HD on comcast in Seattle? Some people have reported that they started to on the 15th. Others had it for a few days but now its off. Does anyone have any word from comcast whether they are ready to start relaying KIRO HD before the superbowl?


----------



## Jeremyfr

If Comcast was to show CBS here in Seattle I'd count on seeing it mapped to chl 107 given there mapping choices for all the other locals.


----------



## Jeremyfr

whos said they've seen it on here in Seattle???? sounds like pipe dreams to me.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Is anyone else having problems with their 5100 being un-responsive over the last ffew days? I'll go to hit a button and the box will react like 60 seconds later and do everything I hit super fast. Then it's fine for maybe an hour or so....same problem. VERY annoying when stuck trying to get back to "the game"..*



Been a recurring problem for almost a year now. Been discussed here several times. I'm guessing it's a memory leak in the software somewhere. Power-cycling your box (unplug, then re-plug) always fixes it, at least temporarily. The latest firmware update (any day now?) is supposed to fix this.


----------



## mseverso

So is there any official (or unofficial) word on when DVI output will be enabled? I am tempted to go for Dish Network if Comcast doesn't activate their DVI.


----------



## mgm

Jeremy, the info about CBS on comcast comes from the following link:


www dot furrygoat dot com/archives/000859.html


[Less than 5 posts and so I can't post the above as a URL]


----------



## Jeremyfr

interesting considering I'd have known about this, looks like I'll need to do some snooping tomorow.


Take it from me though even if this guy is correct I would not expect to see the channel up in time for SB.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Speaking of CBS I remember somone in here as an LG box with QAM capabilities that was getting KING before it launched and was mapped to normal box's.


I dont remember who it was but can you see if you're in fact receiving a CBS feed and let us know. Thanks


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Speaking of CBS I remember somone in here as an LG box with QAM capabilities that was getting KING before it launched and was mapped to normal box's.
> 
> 
> I dont remember who it was but can you see if you're in fact receiving a CBS feed and let us know. Thanks*



That was me... I'll check it out tonight when I get home from work.


-Lance


----------



## biz_qwik

Thanks for advice all. I've read about everyone elses problems in the past but have never had even one glitch or hang up till Friday. It keeps getting stuck then saying Menu not available with a phone number to call then it's fine 60 seconds later for an hour. I'll check my firmware tonight.


----------



## jspeton

Has anyone in the city of Seattle received a firmware upgrade recently? I'm still at 50.00 / 08. I thought Western Washington was supposed to be getting the upgraded firmware around a month ago??


----------



## drbenson

Jeremy, I'd like to hear your line on these odds:


How likely is it that we'll have HD record capability in time for the Summer Olympics? The last Winter Olympics were what pushed me over the edge and into HDTV, but since I have to work for a living, the events are near impossible to follow without timeshifting. Hope springs eternal!


BTW, still no KOMO or KCTS in Kitsap- real soon now??


----------



## raidbuck

I thought NBC was providing the HD feed through BravoHD+? It is certainly unlikely that Comcast will have BravoHD+ by then I'm afraid, so you odds would be very low.


Will NBC be showing HD Olympic coverage?


Rich N.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mgm_
> *Does anyone have any luck getting channel 186 to show CBS HD on comcast in Seattle? Some people have reported that they started to on the 15th. Others had it for a few days but now its off. Does anyone have any word from comcast whether they are ready to start relaying KIRO HD before the superbowl?*



You must have gotten this confused with another thread. If CBS were to show up in Seattle on Comcast, I'd expect this to be one of the first places to say anything about it. It also would be channel 107 as was said.


----------



## drbenson

Hmm- I'm getting NBC HDTV right now on 105- West Wing and such.


Raidbuck, are you saying that NBC will be providing HD Olympics coverage only on BravoHD+? Where does that come from? They're certainly starting to tout their Olympics coverage on the NBC feed I'm getting now!


----------



## Calypse

Anyone know if the DVI port on the back of the 6000 series box is active? Want to know before I go buy a cable and then have to take it back.


Also for people whose 5200 boxes are freezing up. Just call comcast and tell them your problem and that you want it replaced, and ask for the newest box available. Just did it this weekend and I have had no problems since. VoD starting on like Sat for me (in Everett), its cool so far , lots of choices but would be nice if some HD content was offered. Its cool there are choices between widescreen and 4:3 on some movies that are offered. Most are in Dolby Digital too. Free content seems to be a mixed bag, if you have HBO or any premium its really nice, if not theres shows from stuff like E!, CNN, Anime Network, Outdoor Channel ect ect that are ok. Some channels like comedy channel that should have south park and the man show to pick from, dont have those and only have like 2 of their shows and only 3 episodes each of those shows.


Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hey calypse welcome to the thread glad your liking the On Demand stuff, Currently DVI is not active in Washington. It seems Comcast/Motorola have been beta testing firmware's on the east coast and some areas currently over there have a firmware of 7.07 that activated DVI and Firewire outputs. I'm hopeing that this firmware becomes a final release so they will release everywhere.



Lkinley - Thanks for checking on that for me. I'm anxious to hear what you find.


jspeton - Firmware upgrades are currently taking place throughout western Washington. I'd expect them to be complete by mid to end of February.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I need to get a conscensus of who is able to get Closed Captioning on 104 and who is not.


I am able to get CC on all my channels but others have shared with me that they are not able to get CC on 104 and some other channels so I'd like to get a consensus of who can & who cannot. To keep clutter down just PM you're response please. And I'd appreciate it if as many of you as possible can reply.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## boykster

Oh, on the HD olypics...


The winter olympics were done by HDNET and NBC...not BravoHD...this time, who knows? (not me)


Rich


----------



## Trevorsplace

So is VOD available now in the Seattle area ?? If so how do you access it ???


----------



## Calypse

Im not sure which areas have VoD but you can tell if you have it by hitting the menu button. If you see the normal menu you dont have it yet. If you see a new 1/4 page menu with selections like Main Menu, On Demand, Exit ect then you do have it, just pick the On Demand option.


Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD is only active in Everett at the moment but it will launching in other area's soon.


----------



## raidbuck

It was just my understanding that BravoHD would be carrying a lot of Olympics in HD and Comcast may not get it. I haven't heard even any rumors about Comcast getting it.


Did NBC (I don't watch a lot of commercial TV) say in its advertising that it would be available in HD?


Of course, I may be wrong.


Rich N.


----------



## Jeremyfr




----------



## Andy Anderson

Yeah, I'm not sure what the dude at the end of the "furrygoat" link may be watching, but it sure isn't KIRO on Comcast. There is no Ch 186--just checked. The box won't tune to it.


----------



## wareagle

What possible motivation could there be for Comcast, CBS, or KIRO to drag their feet on giving customers access to this last major network/cable HDTV holdout? I don't think it's KIRO, since it seems to be the same situation elsewhere in the country. Given any sort of reasonable explanation and gameplan, it would be a lot easier to take this crap. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Nausicaa

KIRO is owned by COX Broadcasting, which in turn owns COX Cable. As an aside, as of last month, COX-owned affiliates in San Francisco (FOX), Atlanta (ABC), and Pittsburg (NBC) are also not carried in HD on their local Comcast systems.


Conspiracy theorists would say that this is why KIRO is not in HD on Comcast in Seattle.


----------



## jimre

Yep, I'd say KIRO being owned by a rival cable company would give them plenty of motivation to screw Comcast & their subscribers.


----------



## lkinley

Jeremy,


Did the scan on my LG, nothing new to report. No new channels since I last scanned a couple of weeks ago.


-Lance


----------



## Jeremyfr

lkinley: Thanks one more rumor we can sadly put to rest.


----------



## Al Shing

At this stage, I don't really care if Cox is withholding from Comcast or otherwise - I hold KIRO responsible if this area misses out on the Super Bowl in HD on cable for the second year in a row. This is because every other station except UPN is on cable, so Comcast is not the problem.


----------



## jjsnake

All,

New to AVS. Have been reading post from this forum for quite a while. Thanks for all the greate info, it was what led me to get HD from comcast. Had my HD tv for sometime, but didn't realize Comcast offered HD broadcast till coming here. Also found out about the PVR coming soon and can not wait to get it. Seems Jeremyfr is the Comcast sorce here, just wanted to drop a note that I called Comcast this morning, because I called them about a month ago about PVR and was told that it would be out here in Portland/Vancouver area around Feb. The CSR I spoke to set that they were still set to launch in Feb. but no for sure date. Was wondering if Jeremyfr could confirm this. Coming to the Seattle thread casue the Portland one isn't that great for info. Thanks and look forward to talking some more.


JJ


----------



## drbenson

A CSR I talked with last week had an interesting take on why no CBS HD through Comcast. It appears that CBS cut a deal with one of the satellite companies to offer CBS HD, and that it's exclusive for some period of time- I've been seeing the sat co ads.


Doesn't take much of a conspiracy theorist to imagine that the 'exclusive period' would extend through the Super Bowl so they can sell more dishes and HD boxes!


----------



## raidbuck

I'm not sure about the information the CSR told you. Most Comcast already has had CBS-HD for several weeks, including us in Baltimore. Only those CBS stations not owned-and-operated have to have special agreements with Comcast.


Rich N.


----------



## wareagle

I was intrigued by the "furrygoat" link, so I tracked back to the source (a blog at shahinedotcom/omar). Turns out Omar is in San Francisco, where the HD stations on Comcast are listed as:


ESPN - Channel 173


KGO (ABC) - Channel 184


KNTV (NBC) - Channel 185


KQED (PBS) - Channel 188


HBO - Channel 197


Showtime - Channel 198


Apparently he was reporting the addition of CBS on 186, and someone else picked it up and misinterpreted it as Seattle.


----------



## Roto

Nice detective work


----------



## Roo_man

West coast... both start with "S"... lots of hills... near the water... it's easy to see how someone confused the two.


----------



## mseverso

Is there a way to get ESPNHD and/or the INHD channels without paying for the Digital Classic package?


I really want these channels but it seems wasteful since I don't care about any of the other digital cable channels. What I really want is basic cable plus the local HD and ESPNHD/INHD 1 and 2.


My head is spinning trying to figure out what I should do here!! Any help?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Is there a way to get ESPNHD and/or the INHD channels without paying for the Digital Classic package?




Yes you do have to have Digi Classic to receive ESPN,INHD,INHD2


----------



## jsmbluecar

So is CBS not coming to COMCAST at all? Or are we going to get it eventually?


BTW, I'm still waiting for my cable hookup. They said 6-10 weeks to get the permits to dig up my neighbours yard. Hopefully I'll be HD enabled soon.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *So is CBS not coming to COMCAST at all? Or are we going to get it eventually?*



IMHO we will see it this year, and I think before summer.


Eventaully they will have no choice so it will happens sometime, and I think sooner rather than later.


----------



## r0bErT4u

[Rant Mode On]

Forgive me, but I'm still angry that we'll be missing the superbowl in high definition for the 2nd year in a row. In addition, we continue to be behind our eastcoast counterparts. It's been over a year since the last firmware/software update.


I'm tired & frustrated hearing about the rebuild done in our corner of Comcast country. Whenever I asked about firmware/software updates, Comcast kept giving me crap about the rebuild. Now, it's over a year later and I'm now hearing variations rebuild crap. The last few times that I've called Comcast, I'm being told that the reuild is done a year early ... blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda.


ALL THAT REBUILD MUMBO JUMBO RESULTED IN:

* NO SUPERBOWL IN HD FOR THE 2ND YEAR IN A ROW

* OVER A YEAR BEHIND ON FIRMWARE/SOFTWARE UPDATES

* DEPLOYMENT OF LABOTOMIZED DIGITAL CABLE BOXES (DVI, MODEM, PVR)

* 3MB(down)/256KB(up) UPGRADE PAST DUE


A few more things to mention, but ...


[/Rant Mode Off]


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> ALL THAT REBUILD MUMBO JUMBO RESULTED IN:
> 
> * NO SUPERBOWL IN HD FOR THE 2ND YEAR IN A ROW
> 
> * OVER A YEAR BEHIND ON FIRMWARE/SOFTWARE UPDATES
> 
> * DEPLOYMENT OF LABOTOMIZED DIGITAL CABLE BOXES (DVI, MODEM, PVR)
> 
> * 3MB(down)/256KB(up) UPGRADE PAST DUE



[rebutal mode on]


No Superbowl is not due to rebuild but due to local CBS affiliate being owned by competing cable company trying to screw Comcast Customer's.


Comcast is not over a year behind updates.


Any area that has not received 5.03 yet will get it within the coming weeks.


The higher firmwares you hear of on the east coast are for beta testing features etc and as we've all seen only last a few weeks before they all end up back to good ol 5.03 east coast markets like Philly & NJ get these beta firmwares as they're home markets for Comcast. Seattle is still finishing its infrastructure improvements.


As for cable box's you're going to get a "labotomized" box anywhere with Comcast or any other cable co. They're called Future Proof box's. Sure theres all kinds of junk on them simply so they dont have to release a new box everytime they wanna do something new.


3mb down is in no way past due, many many areas have not received this upgrade yet guess what almost all of them are old AT&T markets. Things take time


[rebuttal mode off]


----------



## Roo_man

Jeremy, believe me, we're much better off with Comcast running the show than we ever were with AT&T.


----------



## chris5977

Folks in Spokane have CBS so I definitely think this KIRO's fault. This is my only major gripe with my cable because CBS has a lot of good HD content.


So who do we harass at KIRO to get the ball rolling? Does anybody have the station manager's email adress? I'm a firm believer in "the squeaky wheel get's the grease." Besides, KIRO, is only hurting themselves if they do this, I WILL NOT watch TV unless it is HD.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *[rebutal mode on]
> 
> 3mb down is in no way past due, many many areas have not received this upgrade yet guess what almost all of them are old AT&T markets. Things take time
> 
> [rebuttal mode off]*



I have 3mbps in Redmond. All I had to do ws call and ask for their "Pro" option. It's twice as fast and twice as expensive. I'm not sure it's worth it.


I agree that the changes Comcast has made since buying out AT&T have been positive. We're seeing a modernization of the cable infrastructure in this area unlike anything seen since it was first deployed.


My analog cable picture, for the first time EVER looks acceptable. As good as my big dish? Of course not, but good for day to day viewing? Certainly. No ghosting, no ingress, just a bit lower res and a bit of grain. I also perfer it over my now defucnt DirecTV box. The BOX from DirecTV was superior, but the signal was not. I'll take a bit of grain in my analog over a disolved mess of mpeg2 goop any day.


The quality of Comcasts SD digital feeds could be better, particularly the premiums. Many of these premium feeds originate as digital now (HBO, Showtime, Starz, more) in the SAME format used by these cable boxes: digicipher2. I get these on my big dish and they look clearly superior to the versions on Comcast. Comcast needs to stop recompressing the digital feeds.


Now the non premium feeds in digital look worse, but they look pretty bad on the big dish too. If the first generation signal blows I'd prefer Comcast just pass it on through and not degrade it further.


The amount of money comcast has spent cleaning up the mess left behind by AT&T is truly mind boggling, but there are things they can do to improve the experience for customers.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Jeremyfr,


Thanks for quickly posting in defense of Comcast (formerly AT&T Broadband) I'm stuck with Cable, due to the location of my condo unit & my HOA. I appreciate the chance to vent.


Robert


[counter mode on]


Bottomline: NO Superbowl in HD for 2nd year in a row







I still don't see Cox cable is ALL to blame. Comcast had plenty of time to negotiate and reach a deal. Was Cox to blame for last year too?!?


You're funny. I can't believe we're argue'n over how behind our corner of Comcast country is. Let's see. The last update was around the end of Jan 2003. In a few days, it will be over a year. >>>--> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...ttbi~mode=flat 


Whoopiddydoo, firmware 5.03 is coming ... a year later. Why didn't the slackers push the prior firmware/software updates? Those patches/updates fixed/addressed several problems & picture quality.


"Seattle is still finishing its infrastructure improvements." ... sounds like more mumbo jumbo to me, and still doesn't explain why NO UPDATES for soon to be a year.


If I knew I was going to be getting a labotomized DCT5100, I would've kept my DCT2000-L w/ HDD200 sidecar. At least with that setup, I was able to plug other video sources (ie. camcorder, vcr, computer ... more) and it would convert up the signal to my plasma. I can't do that with the DCT5100










The 3mb "non pro" upgrade was promised by the end of 2003, then pushed back to end of Jan '04, then pushed back end of March '04 ... I powercycle my modem every morning hoping to see the new config file.


Speaking of the "PRO" package ... my co-worker in Federal Way has the "PRO" package and has already been upgraded to 4300/384.


I signed up with @HOME, and are current/future speeds are still slower for more money










[counter mode off]


----------



## Al Shing

Frankly, I doubt KIRO or any other station thinks of the Super Bowl as any sort of urgent deadline for getting HD up and running on cable. After all, they fumbled away the entire NFL regular season and the playoffs. Why would the Super Bowl be any different.


Last year, ABC tried to make the SB available to cable, and nobody was able to pick it up because of local station inertia. This year, CBS has done its part with getting the O&O's online, and the national CBS feed on satellite. All that's left are local station issues.


If KIRO wants to be known as the station that singlehandedly denied Seattle Comcast viewers the Super Bowl in HD, then so be it. We will remember this when it counts. Send those cards and letters to the FCC at license renewal time.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Although I do have HD OTA, my little X1 will not handle daylight (not until I get the cash together to install my dedicated HT!), so I'm stuck watching the Super Bowl like other Comcast clients...unless I can get the wife talked into an HD TV for the bedroom. Doubtful, but a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Although I do have HD OTA, my little X1 will not handle daylight (not until I get the cash together to install my dedicated HT!), so I'm stuck watching the Super Bowl like other Comcast clients...unless I can get the wife talked into an HD TV for the bedroom. Doubtful, but a guy can dream, can't he?*



What's wrong with a few giant black tarps hung over your living room windows?


----------



## Malcolm_B

The wife BARELY allows all my HT stuff in the living room as is, hanging tarp will be a fast track to sleeping on the sofa for awhile! LOL!


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *No Superbowl is not due to rebuild but due to local CBS affiliate being owned by competing cable company trying to screw Comcast Customer's.
> *



This unfortunately does appear to be the case. I speak because the "competing cable company" (Cox) which owns KIRO also owns our Fox affiliate (KTVU) and there is no indication its digital signal will be carried on any Bay Area Comcast system any time soon.


The height of irony is that Cox Cable (to be exact, Cox Communications, Inc.) is in a negotiating dispute with Emmis about the CBS affiliate in Omaha, Nebraska. Cox Cable refuses to compensate Emmis (with anything extra above what is given for the analog signal, if anything) for the Omaha station's digital/HD signal. I would totally agree with with Cox's position if Cox would retransmit the digital signal unencrypted (like Comcast does)-- but I understand that is not the case as Cox is encrypting the HD locals' signals to force HD locals subscribers into a digital cable package.


Cox Television (which operates KIRO and KTVU, as well as the ABC station in Atlanta and the NBC station in Pittsburgh among others, and is a division of subsidiary Cox Broadcasting, Inc.), however, is seeking compensation for its stations' digital signals beyond what it is already receiving for the analog signals (if anything).


So Cox Cable is taking the diametrically opposed position to that taken by Cox Television when both are simply subsidiaries ultimately controlled by one corporation, Cox Enterprises, Inc. Talk about hypocrisy ...


----------



## DDisney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SonomaSearcher_
> *This unfortunately does appear to be the case. I speak because the "competing cable company" (Cox) which owns KIRO also owns our Fox affiliate (KTVU) and there is no indication its digital signal will be carried on any Bay Area Comcast system any time soon.
> 
> *



We have to put up with the same crap from the Cox owned ABC station in Atlanta which is broadcasting in digital but which is not carried by Comcast or Charter for the HD version. I have suspected all along that the roadblock was the fact that Cox owned this station and this discussion does nothing to make me think otherwise. The other irony about this is that Cox does not even offer cable service in this area. While nobody can (or will) confirm that the Cox ownership is the reason that we don't have Comcast HD carriage of that station I have suspected this to be the case for some time.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by chris5977_
> *So who do we harass at KIRO to get the ball rolling? Does anybody have the station manager's email adress? I'm a firm believer in "the squeaky wheel get's the grease." Besides, KIRO, is only hurting themselves if they do this, I WILL NOT watch TV unless it is HD.*



All the negotations between Cox and Comcast are handled by Cox's corporate headquarters in Atlanta. The various station managers really have no say in the matter (although they will of course parrot the "party line" to remain in good stead with their bosses). So the way to go is to contact Cox's corporate people.


See the following links, which include a general "contact" email address. Hopefully an email would be forwarded and you would get a response from someone in the know at Cox-- then share it with us and we can all email him or her.

http://www.coxenterprises.com/corp/o...television.htm 

http://www.coxenterprises.com/corp/contactus.htm 


Email: [email protected] 

http://www.coxenterprises.com/corp/p...u=mediacontact 

http://www.coxenterprises.com/corp/p...#AndrewSFisher


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Although I do have HD OTA, my little X1 will not handle daylight (not until I get the cash together to install my dedicated HT!), so I'm stuck watching the Super Bowl like other Comcast clients...unless I can get the wife talked into an HD TV for the bedroom. Doubtful, but a guy can dream, can't he?*



Don't you have any drapes or blinds?







Even if they still let some light through, turn presentation mode on and enjoy. I've done that several times with the X1 and the sun shining right in. Besides, what are the odds it's going to be that bright outside?


----------



## Malcolm_B

Our house is one of those with a huge open space living room that leads out to the front doors with a huge window about 20 feet up. In other words, it ain't worth the trouble. What time does the actual game itself start, as I might be able to watch the 2nd half if it runs past 4:30.


----------



## drewba

Kickoff isn't until 3:25, so 4:30 probably won't even be halftime.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Oh, excellent! So I'll be able to watch at least the 2nd half on the projector! Thanks for the info, drewba.


----------



## NizZ8

oh man, that's depressing that the super bowl isn't going to be in HD.. oh well


----------



## Babula

Jeremy,


I see message on my 5100 announcing 3mb internet speed for 29.99 introductry. I go to COmcast site and it only speaks to 1.5 mb. Anything new here?


----------



## adee6

Do what I did last year. Go to Best Buy and buy an OTA receiver and nice indoor antenna. Watch the SuperBowl in HD and promptly return the equipment the next day.


Nuff said.......at least for those who could get a signal indoors.


----------



## NizZ8

adee6.. that's a great idea.. does 98031/kent get those OTA signals? what indoor antenna/OTA Reciver do you suggest?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adee6_
> *Do what I did last year. Go to Best Buy and buy an OTA receiver and nice indoor antenna. Watch the SuperBowl in HD and promptly return the equipment the next day.
> 
> 
> Nuff said.......at least for those who could get a signal indoors.*



Great idea. Can you run a really long wire to my house out here in North Bend? Oh wait - that's what cable TV was supposed to provide...


----------



## O_Salt

Does anybody that is using Comcast Digital get an actual HD signal in 16X9 aspect ratio?


The CSR at Comcast said that they are only broadcasting in 4X3.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by [email protected]_
> *Does anybody that is using Comcast Digital get an actual HD signal in 16X9 aspect ratio?*



With the occasional exception of KCPQ (FOX) forgetting to transmit in 16x9, so far all my HD content is 16x9 and looks anywhere from excellent (film) to incredible (HD camera).


----------



## O_Salt

What hardware are you using?


I have a Toshiba 57H81, I am connected using the HD1 color screen. To view the HD broadcast like, KING 5 news only when they are using the HD set, to get a full screen 16X9 pricture, I have to use Picture size 2.


When I had Dish, the HD into the color stream was full size with no ablity to change the picture size.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by [email protected]_
> *Does anybody that is using Comcast Digital get an actual HD signal in 16X9 aspect ratio?
> 
> 
> The CSR at Comcast said that they are only broadcasting in 4X3.*



If it's not 16 x 9 then it's not an actual HD signal. Yes, all the HD programming is in 16x9. Even when a program contains mixed HD and SD material - like KING5 news switching back & forth between HD & SD cameras - the overall frame is 16x9 HD, with the SD material shown in a 4x3 "window" within the 16x9 area.


----------



## O_Salt

Is their any special programing in the HD box that I need to change?


There was no manual for the cable box.


Is their something that Comcast has to turn on at their end for HD?


Do I have a devective box?


----------



## Roo_man

Assuming you have the Motorola DCT-5100 or DCT-6200, you can change the settings from the main menu to 16:9. Turn the power off, press and hold the menu button and turn the power back on. This will allow you to set the aspect ratio for use with your TV.


----------



## Roo_man




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *
> 
> I see message on my 5100 announcing 3mb internet speed for 29.99 introductry. I go to COmcast site and it only speaks to 1.5 mb. Anything new here?*



I have the same message regarding $29.99 offering through June but no mention of 3mb.


----------



## O_Salt

Roo_man, thanks, that did the trick. The box was set up at 480I 16X9. It looks great now.


----------



## jimre

Slightly OT - but since KIRO & Comcast ain't gonna give us the Superbowl in HD, here goes:


Anyone in Seattle area have any luck getting DirecTV to say you're eligible to receive their new CBS-HD feed? In the past, out here in North Bend we've been eligible for CBS "distant network feed", according to this web site:
http://directvdnseligibility.decisio...dressEntry.asp 


But on the phone, DirecTV says we don't qualify for CBS-HD - why the difference? If anything, it should be *easier* to qualify for distant HD feeds.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Jeremy,
> 
> 
> I see message on my 5100 announcing 3mb internet speed for 29.99 introductry. I go to COmcast site and it only speaks to 1.5 mb. Anything new here?*



this is typical comcast these days. promising, but not yet delivering...


comcast is in the stages of moving the 'standard' cable internet speeds up to 3.0mbps down/256kbps up. however, they're not there yet. last tech I spoke with said around mid-february, but don't believe it 'til you see it...


comcast still has yet to deliver promised HD like starzhd here, although they've been advertising it since early december...


see a pattern?


----------



## Babula

jimre,


I have waivers from several years ago and get east and west coast feeds of CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX but the key (as I understand it) to getting CBS HD on D* is wether the local (KIRO) CBS station is CBS owned. If it is not, I understand all the waivers don't matter.


----------



## Babula

brente,

I must say however that I checked my speed using Cnet site and it is 2.5 or above, so perhaps I really have it already. The 29.99 is to entice newbies probably.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adee6_
> *Do what I did last year. Go to Best Buy and buy an OTA receiver and nice indoor antenna. Watch the SuperBowl in HD and promptly return the equipment the next day.
> 
> 
> Nuff said.......at least for those who could get a signal indoors.*



... and don't have a moral problem with abusing the return policy like this.


----------



## drewba

In browsing around http://www.broadbandreports.com , it doesn't appear that we have our speed upgrade yet.


----------



## curtisb

Interesting. I ran the CNET test which currently put me at 2.3 and the two DSL Reports test which put me at 1.7 (up speed of about 240). Both tests are the first time that I have seen anything above the cap of 1.5 since Comcast took over. I thought Comcasts plan was to charge (even more) for the bandwidth above 1.5.


On a related note, I just set up my grandmother on a cable modem down in Longview. Adelphia cable is up to 3mbit for a introductory price about about $25 for the entire first year. Too bad Comcast doesn't have any competitive reason to offer something similar.


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adee6_
> *Do what I did last year. Go to Best Buy and buy an OTA receiver and nice indoor antenna. Watch the SuperBowl in HD and promptly return the equipment the next day.
> 
> *













Wow, great idea! Then I guess you won't mind if I come eat some of your food and leave the wrappers for you. Maybe I can "borrow" some power tools from you too.....


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *brente,
> 
> I must say however that I checked my speed using Cnet site and it is 2.5 or above, so perhaps I really have it already. The 29.99 is to entice newbies probably.*



I got the same results at Cnet this morning. I checked because I was having some connection problems earlier this morning, and quite often over the last week pr two.


----------



## Ric Crowe

I have also been seeing connection issues lately, seems the system will die for a little while then comes back on it's own. Acts like someone is working on a line somewhere. First couple times, I'd unplug the power to the modem for a minuyter and that wouldn't solve anything, then I left it unpluged for about 10 minutes, it started to work, so the next time I just watched the clock, and sure enough, about 10 minutes after it disconnected it reconnected on it's own. Today have seen no disconencts...


----------



## Babula

I have noticed that periodically, things "stop" and eventually "start" again. Very annoying.


----------



## bloodzombie

I just got my comcast HD installed yesterday and I'm very pleased. I watched a bunch of crap on INHD that wasn't even interesting, just because it looked so good....


I pulled this list off of a post by jeremyfr from september.. is this still all the HD channels we get?


Chl 100 - Mariners HDTV - 1080i

Chl 104 - KOMO HD - 720p but the box will upconvert to 1080i - 24 hours

Chl 108 - KCTS HD - 1080i - 5pm - 12am

Chl 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast - 480p - 24hours

Chl 110 - KCTS Kids Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 112 - KCTS Learns Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 173 - ESPN HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 549 - HBO HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 574 - Showtime HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 664 - INHD 1 - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 665 - INHD 2 - 1080i - 24hours


----------



## artseattle

Bloodzombie, I'm getting mine installed Wednesday. Are you in the Seattle city limits? Which box did they give you? I was told that only the 5100 was available (instead of the 6200). According to Friday's paper, you should get King on 105, Kong 106, Q13 113, and WB 114. Not much HD on the latter two. How are your SD channels? Any hookup advice?


Art in Seattle


----------



## jspeton

Actually not much on the latter THREE. I've never seen any HD on KONG (although SD upconversion is decent), FOX is still 480p when it shows widescreen content, and WB has a spattering of shows (the most of all three though) in 1080i.


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Bloodzombie, I'm getting mine installed Wednesday. Are you in the Seattle city limits? Which box did they give you? I was told that only the 5100 was available (instead of the 6200). According to Friday's paper, you should get King on 105, Kong 106, Q13 113, and WB 114. Not much HD on the latter two. How are your SD channels? Any hookup advice?
> 
> 
> Art in Seattle*



Honestly, I didn't pay attention to which box it was. I did almost no research on this before I did it, then spent half the night flipping through the 5 billion channels searching for some HD content.


as for hookup advice, I don't reallly have any, the guy hooked it up (he was an idiot, btw... he hooked the cables up, and hte screen only showed the color blue, so he started messing with my tv's color settings to find the other colors, he didn't think that maybe he had the cables hooked up wrong until I politely suggested it). he also unhooked the cable from my monster surge protector, which I put back after he left. I don't yet have a DVI cable, but supposedly that makes a big difference, if your tv has that input.


my SD on the movie channels seems stronger than it the locals, but last night I found it hard to watch the SD stuff, even if it was better programming. Maybe the 'awe' factor will wear off in time, but for now, I'll watch anything that's in HD.


yes, I'm in the seattle limits (west seattle), and I'll check which box they gave me when I get home, and let you know.


what difference does the box make?


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bloodzombie_
> *I just got my comcast HD installed yesterday and I'm very pleased. I watched a bunch of crap on INHD that wasn't even interesting, just because it looked so good....
> 
> 
> I pulled this list off of a post by jeremyfr from september.. is this still all the HD channels we get?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *



Updated list for Redmond as follows:


Chl 104 - KOMO HD (ABC) - 720p but the box will upconvert to 1080i - 24 hours

Chl 105 - KING HD (NBC) - 1080i - 24 hours

Chl 106 - KONG HD - 1080i - 24 hours

Chl 108 - KCTS HD (PBS) - 1080i - 5pm - 12am

Chl 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast - 480p - 24hours

Chl 110 - KCTS Kids Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 112 - KCTS Learns Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm

Chl 113 - KCPQ HD (FOX) - 480p - 24hours

Chl 114 - KTWB HD (WB) - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 173 - ESPN HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 549 - HBO HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 574 - Showtime HD - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 664 - INHD 1 - 1080i - 24hours

Chl 665 - INHD 2 - 1080i - 24hours


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I got the same results at Cnet this morning. I checked because I was having some connection problems earlier this morning, and quite often over the last week pr two.*



Just to update my previous post, Cnet's bandwidth test doesn't seem to be very thorough. I tried several different test sites and most came in between 1.7 and 1.8 Mbps. Cnet and one other one came in at 2.5, which apparently isn't correct.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *Updated list for Redmond as follows:
> 
> 
> Chl 104 - KOMO HD (ABC) - 720p but the box will upconvert to 1080i - 24 hours
> 
> Chl 105 - KING HD (NBC) - 1080i - 24 hours
> 
> Chl 106 - KONG HD - 1080i - 24 hours
> 
> Chl 108 - KCTS HD (PBS) - 1080i - 5pm - 12am
> 
> Chl 109 - KCTS Digital Simulcast - 480p - 24hours
> 
> Chl 110 - KCTS Kids Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm
> 
> Chl 112 - KCTS Learns Digital - 480p - 12am - 5pm
> 
> Chl 113 - KCPQ HD (FOX) - 480p - 24hours
> 
> Chl 114 - KTWB HD (WB) - 1080i - 24hours
> 
> Chl 173 - ESPN HD - 1080i - 24hours
> 
> Chl 549 - HBO HD - 1080i - 24hours
> 
> Chl 574 - Showtime HD - 1080i - 24hours
> 
> Chl 664 - INHD 1 - 1080i - 24hours
> 
> Chl 665 - INHD 2 - 1080i - 24hours*



Chl 173 - ESPN HD is 720p (but VERY little of its programming is HD)


----------



## mbyers23




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *Just to update my previous post, Cnet's bandwidth test doesn't seem to be very thorough. I tried several different test sites and most came in between 1.7 and 1.8 Mbps. Cnet and one other one came in at 2.5, which apparently isn't correct.*



I have found the most consistent speed test to be downloading a 100MB service pack or the like from Microsoft and checking the transfer rate in Kb/sec. When I first signed up for service via AT&T and @home I could download at 500kb/sec (5 Mbps) from Microsoft. Other sites were slower due to limitations on the sending end. As soon as AT&T took over from @home I was throttled down to 1.5 Mbps. I have not checked lately to see how fast things are running.


While is was a blast to download at 5Mbps, I don't think it really matters for most web surfing. Other factors like local caching on the Comcast machinces probably make more difference.


Marcus


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Bloodzombie, I'm getting mine installed Wednesday. Are you in the Seattle city limits? Which box did they give you? I was told that only the 5100 was available (instead of the 6200). According to Friday's paper, you should get King on 105, Kong 106, Q13 113, and WB 114. Not much HD on the latter two. How are your SD channels? Any hookup advice?
> 
> 
> Art in Seattle*



I took a good look at my box yesterday, and I still have no idea what kind it is. it doesn't say 5100 or 6200 on the box. I guess you'll be finding out tomorrow anyway. Hope you don't get the same stoner cable guy that I had.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Well it appears that KOMO/KCTS HD have launched today for those in Gig Harbor, Bremerton, and Hansville.


----------



## drbenson

Yay! I'll have to check when I get home. Does one need to do anything in particular, or do the new stations get automatically added to the box?


How does it look for HD PVR in time for the Olympics? With that and CBS HD, I'd be a really contented camper.


----------



## Jeremyfr

They're automatically mapped into the box nothing you need to do.


----------



## Llamas

Jeremy, is there any chance you could ferret out the general DVR outlook in the Seattle area? In the recorder forum, Ken H was of the confident opinion that some markets would be rolling out the 6208 in a month or so, while others will be waiting for the 6408.


I guess ultimately it doesn't matter; we'll get it when we get it. If it's going to be a while, I can experiment with recording at a friend's house in Seattle. If not, I won't go to the effort.


Thanks,


--Mike


----------



## Jeremyfr

I honestly and whole heartedly can say I haven't got a clue and I wish I knew anything even having a muscle twitch about it would make me happy.


Honestly I'd say that they'd wait for the 6408 in this area the biggest reason why is they never announced DVR in this area so there is no "promises" to keep unlike other areas that were told they would get the product by now.


----------



## bloodzombie

Does anyone know how to get into the setup menu on my cable box to change the input or tv type?



right now it's set to 1080i/16:9 which is what I usually want, but since the superbowl isn't in HD, I'd like to change it to 4:3 because right now my tv won't let me use the "4:3 expanded" because my tv senses a 16:9 input.


----------



## brente

power off the unit. then press the menu button. this will display the setup menu.


btw - this link will help... http://cjhengineering.com/DCTHDFAQ.htm


----------



## Llamas

Home, waiting for the installer to show up. I've given up on waiting for the 6208 to roll out before signing up, now that the networks (minus Cox's CBS) are available.


I've got component cables, toslink, and stereo RCA cables hooked to the switchbox and receiver, and hanging out of the rack. The old sat gear taken out, and waiting to be traded in.


Tonight, I'll be able to ***** about something I have, rather than about something I wish I had.


Is the DVI port active (I assuming/hoping for a 6200), yet (need to search)? I may need to buy another switchbox...


--Mike


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *Home, waiting for the installer to show up. I've given up on waiting for the 6208 to roll out before signing up, now that the networks (minus Cox's CBS) are available.
> 
> 
> I've got component cables, toslink, and stereo RCA cables hooked to the switchbox and receiver, and hanging out of the rack. The old sat gear taken out, and waiting to be traded in.
> 
> 
> Tonight, I'll be able to ***** about something I have, rather than about something I wish I had.
> 
> 
> Is the DVI port active (I assuming/hoping for a 6200), yet (need to search)? I may need to buy another switchbox...
> 
> 
> --Mike*



Comcast provides the component cables. You may want to use theirs, since they'll probably forget you own the cables if and when you need to return all their equipment upon service termination.


----------



## RGoldberg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Comcast provides the component cables. You may want to use theirs, since they'll probably forget you own the cables if and when you need to return all their equipment upon service termination.*



And they are actually decent quality cables. I was pleased with what they provided when they did my install.


Ron


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Comcast provides the component cables. You may want to use theirs, since they'll probably forget you own the cables if and when you need to return all their equipment upon service termination.*



that's what I was gonna say.


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *power off the unit. then press the menu button. this will display the setup menu.
> 
> 
> btw - this link will help... http://cjhengineering.com/DCTHDFAQ.htm *



great info, thanks! I had no idea that there were so many people who were so passionate about hdtv. (it's all completely new to me).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bloodzombie_
> *great info, thanks! I had no idea that there were so many people who were so passionate about hdtv. (it's all completely new to me).*



Too bad none of the passionate ones have any influence over Cox/KIRO.


----------



## Andy Anderson




> Quote:
> Too bad none of the passionate ones have any influence over Cox/KIRO.



Wareagle, you beat me to it. Couldn't agree more.


Andy


----------



## artseattle

Had my HDTV install yesterday for my 34XBR800. Very smooth. Got the 5100 box in the Seattle area. Not much to watch but what there is looks great. I was watching the Australian Open on ESPNHD and it looked very good. Colors were vibrant and the picture was sharp. I'm assuming that it wasn't true HDTV but was a rather good stretch job. It looked much better than the digital or the analog ESPN. The ESPN basketball game in HD looked fantastic.


I've got a great workaround for using my VCR. I thought this was going to be a big problem with timeshifting. Here's how it goes. The cable is split at the wall, one end into the box, the other into the SVHS VCR. The VCR is connected through the S cable to Video 1. Box is connected to Video 6. The box is connected to the SVHS through the L2 inputs. I can timeshift all I want through the analog channels and I can also record any ONE cable station including HBOHD through the L2 line. With my VCR, I can just select the direct Channels for the analog stations or L2 for the digital stations. I have to leave the box turned on to the correct station. Seems to work great. HBOHD on SVH looked great. It is windowboxed but could be stretched to a correct aspect ratio with the Zoom mode.



Thanks for all of the help from this group.


Art in Seattle


----------



## elb2000

Yesterdays Wall Street Journal had an article outlining the conflice between Comcast (and other Cable Cos) and Viacom/CBS. It basically confirms what has been discussed here....CBS is trying to extort money for the HD channels and the cable companies are balking. Don't hold your breath for CBS any time soon from the sound of it...some markets may get the CBS signal earlier than others though.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by elb2000_
> *Yesterdays Wall Street Journal had an article outlining the conflice between Comcast (and other Cable Cos) and Viacom/CBS. It basically confirms what has been discussed here....CBS is trying to extort money for the HD channels and the cable companies are balking. Don't hold your breath for CBS any time soon from the sound of it...some markets may get the CBS signal earlier than others though.*



What about Cox? There seems to be more involved there than just CBS. At any rate, the more daylight shining on this, the better.


----------



## bloodzombie

I hate that they stretch that ESPNhd station. Why can't they just broadcast it right?


----------



## brente

all I can say is it looks like Directv is now sending out the east & west coast HD feeds of CBS and I'm getting both... so, scr*w kiro & cox...


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *all I can say is it looks like Directv is now sending out the east & west coast HD feeds of CBS and I'm getting both... so, scr*w kiro & cox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shhhhh.... don't tell anyone-- you shouldn't be getting it since KIRO is not owned by Viacom.


If you are lucky, it will stay on until the Super Bowl (maybe they are allowing everyone access until then on purpose), but there is no way it can last (unless there is an agreement between Viacom and Cox that allows it-- which is very doubtful).


----------



## brente

yeah, it's probably too good to last...


----------



## elb2000

here is the link with the details...subscription required though:

http://online.wsj.com/article/0,,SB1...Fentertainment 


And a caption from the article:


HIGH-DEF DISAPPOINTMENT


Some areas where cable companies have struck deals to carry the Super Bowl on HDTV, or not.*


Comcast

Yes: Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago and Dallas

No: Portland, Ore., Cleveland, Seattle, Sacramento


Time Warner Cable

Yes: New York, Houston, San Diego

No: Albany, N.Y., parts of Ohio, Portland, Maine


Cox

Yes: Las Vegas, Phoenix, Orange County, Calif.

No: New Orleans, Omaha, Neb., Wichita, Kan.



*Some cities have more than one cable operator


Source: the companies


----------



## Al Shing

From http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/...ss/7834474.htm 


Some HDTV users on losing side of Super Bowl


"Cox Communications Inc. is going to be able to show the Super Bowl in HDTV in 11 of its top 20 markets. That number would have been 12, but in Omaha, tensions were so high earlier this month that the CBS affiliate, KMTV, stopped providing Cox its high-definition signal. Some 2,500 Cox subscribers have HDTV sets in that area. "We can't give away everything we have," says Jeff Smulyan, chairman of Emmis Communications Corp. of Indianapolis, which owns KMTV and 15 other TV stations."


Hmm... Jeff Smulyan, where have I heard that name before?


This probably explains how KIRO Radio (owned by Emmis) lost the Mariners. Now he's doing to Cox what KIRO TV is doing to Comcast.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Smulyan funny how even though spelled differently thats a word that is used as slang for money







hehe sorry I notice the dumbest things


Jeremy


----------



## RGoldberg

I also have the CBS HD East & West feeds on D* as well. HD Superbowl yaay!


Ron


----------



## Llamas

I hate KIRO.


Oh, well, since I'm hosting a Super Bowl party, I'll be too busy to actually watch...


----------



## curtisb

I'm getting ready for my party to.. Have my hptc ready to go with my Silver Sensor antenna sitting atop my CBS deficient cable box..


----------



## Llamas

Those of you in OTA range...I hate you all...


--Mike where'd that voodoo doll get to?


----------



## kurthu

Yesterday I gave up my last hope on KIRO and Comcast getting it together for at least the Superbowl. As a last ditch attempt, I picked up a Terk TV55 antenna and have been scrambling all over outdoors this morning trying to get any kind of OTA signal at all.


Absolutely no joy here in Sammamish. Not even a single bar on the signal meter on my Toshiba 57HX93.


I guess it's no HD for my Superbowl party. This sucks.


----------



## markhs

It's really too bad that the Superbowl is on CBS. Even if we get KIRO the day after the Superbowl it will be too little too late for me. This has really soured my attitude toward KIRO and will affect my viewing habits.


I stopped watching David Letterman and am enjoying Leno. KOMO's news in hd is fantastic - don't miss the KIRO newcast at all....


----------



## Tom_Oliver

That's really what I don't understand. Don't they realize that by not giving this to Comcast that they are losing viewers? I guess we are too insignificant to matter, but personally I never turn on KIRO at all because I refuse to watch SD programming. Now I have an antenna and will watch the game using that, but it's sort of a pain to switch over to the antenna and it's not something I do for day to day viewing.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *It's really too bad that the Superbowl is on CBS. Even if we get KIRO the day after the Superbowl it will be too little too late for me. This has really soured my attitude toward KIRO and will affect my viewing habits.
> 
> 
> I stopped watching David Letterman and am enjoying Leno. KOMO's news in hd is fantastic - don't miss the KIRO newcast at all....*



Most of what I watch on CBS seems to have been created by people with very few, dark crayons in their boxes (e.g., CSI shows), so HD would probably be wasted on them, anyway. (Perhaps it's a reflection of my taste, too!) Maybe I'll try the same approach toward the Super Bowl as I used for the Sugar Bowl -- forgot it was on.


I agree with you about the KOMO news -- is there any way we could get the KING producers to watch it and grab a clue? The crude way KING does its switch from SD to HD is very annoying, as is the audio volume changing.


Leno vs. Letterman is definitely no contest now, too. HD really does add to the studio shows. (Not sure I'd want to see Dave's ill-fitting shiny double-breasted suits in HD, either.)


----------



## Malcolm_B

CSI looks great in HD, with all those Vegas exteriors. I haven't watched CSI Miami (because I don't like it at all), but the Miami exteriors should look just as good. CBS does have the better looking HD, and all I can say is I'm glad I bought my OTA set up a long time ago.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kurthu_
> *Yesterday I gave up my last hope on KIRO and Comcast getting it together for at least the Superbowl. As a last ditch attempt, I picked up a Terk TV55 antenna and have been scrambling all over outdoors this morning trying to get any kind of OTA signal at all.
> 
> 
> Absolutely no joy here in Sammamish. Not even a single bar on the signal meter on my Toshiba 57HX93.
> 
> 
> I guess it's no HD for my Superbowl party. This sucks.*



I don't know if it would make a difference or not, but the Terk antennas are not held in very high regard. If you still feel like trying, see if any of the Radio Shack's around have a either a 15-2160 or 930-0998 (aka double bow tie). I think that the double bow tie is actually an indoor antenna, but putting it outdoors for at least the game shouldn't hurt it.


Radio Shack will accept returns if they don't work for you.


----------



## pastiche

Just wanted to share...


Aside from a few graceless 4:3/16:9 transitions, the Super Bowl pre-game has looked amazing, so far. I'm wondering, though, if I'm missing any of the year's best commercials... EVERY commercial break seems to feature the "You're watching CBS in HDTV! It's all here!" loop.


Apologies tho those of you with no OTA HD.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *I'm wondering, though, if I'm missing any of the year's best commercials...*



Bud Light has had two good ones - "Dog" and "Bikini Wax".


So far, the crowd favorite here is Budweiser's "Nagging Wife" one. That's a classic.


----------



## Vespa

Yea...those are not bad. The AOL ones are a waste of time and money. (Much like AOL Is)


----------



## joker454




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kurthu_
> *Yesterday I gave up my last hope on KIRO and Comcast getting it together for at least the Superbowl. As a last ditch attempt, I picked up a Terk TV55 antenna and have been scrambling all over outdoors this morning trying to get any kind of OTA signal at all.
> 
> 
> Absolutely no joy here in Sammamish. Not even a single bar on the signal meter on my Toshiba 57HX93.
> 
> 
> I guess it's no HD for my Superbowl party. This sucks.*



It's too late to help you for the superbowl, but give the Channel Master 4228 antenna a try. I'm over in Bellevue in a location deemed unreachable to HD transmissions, but I'm watching the superbowl in HD with that antenna as we speak. Give it a try!


----------



## pastiche

I've been using an Antiference Silver Sensor (indoor swept-wing set-top) on my SIRT-151 and a ChannelMaster Allegro (indoor double bow-tie set-top) on my WinTV-D with great results on both. I'm at the very top of Capitol Hill, though, so that might my "dumb luck."


----------



## jameskollar

Anyone else think the half time show was lame, really lame. In addition the Kiro engineers do not know how to reduce the signal level to get rid of clipping (happened during the half time show). Plus, the commericials before the show said they were broadcasting Dolby Digital. Did we get this from Kiro? No way. Kiro sucks.

(Comments based on OTA reception)


Rant off


----------



## markhs

I noticed this as well. KIRO is lame....


----------



## mwnorman

We noticed that FLOOD of CBS commercials too. We were wondering if we were missing the commercials so we grabbed a 12" portable and tuned to channel 7. All the good commercials weren't missed...so you have nothing to worry about.


BOY could you tell the difference between an angle shot with a HD camera vs. a SD camera in Widescreen. Pretty pathetic that they spent $$ on promoting HD and the Superbowl in HD only to offer many angles in SD (atleast it wasn't the most important angles).


Still waiting on COX/Comcast rebroadcast agreement so I can get rid of the rooftop antenna!


----------



## mdryja

The CM4228 works great in Sammamish. We have on a 10-foot mast, pointing directly into a grove of trees. Get signals in the 70-90's for all six networks, including Fox in Bremerton -- and I don't have to ever rotate the antenna . . . .


----------



## artseattle

After one week of Comcast HDTV, not much to rave about. Service works fine. Hardly anything worth watching. So far, HDTV seems more like a "showoff" emperor with no clothes. "Isn't this cool. Now let's watch a DVD.


My pet peeves so far are:


1) Why does HBOHD waste so much time on Sports commentary programs that don't benefit from a 16x9 HD broadcast? How about more movies!


2) The Komo lip synch problem makes most movies unwatchable. "Notting Hill" in 5.1 was horrible. I'm thinking of unplugging the Toslink cable and switching to analog sound. Would that help? What a waste of 5.1.


3) Some INHD shows are also out-of-synch


4) Am I missing something with KONG and WB? I haven't caught anything on HD yet except the news on KONG.


5) On many HDTV stations the picture is particularly dark. I'm using the VIVID mode on my XBR for this. This is way too bright for other shows


Any ideas on addressing these issues?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Sounds like a good summery off all the issues to me, except I can usually find something worth watching, but then I don't watch a ton of TV.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *After one week of Comcast HDTV, not much to rave about. Service works fine. Hardly anything worth watching. So far, HDTV seems more like a "showoff" emperor with no clothes. "Isn't this cool. Now let's watch a DVD.
> 
> 
> My pet peeves so far are:
> 
> 
> 1) Why does HBOHD waste so much time on Sports commentary programs that don't benefit from a 16x9 HD broadcast? How about more movies!
> 
> 
> 2) The Komo lip synch program makes most movies unwatchable. "Notting Hill" in 5.1 was horrible. I'm thinking of unplugging the Toslink cable and switching to analog sound. Would that help? What a waste of 5.1.
> 
> 
> 3) Some INHD shows are also out-of-synch
> 
> 
> 4) Am I missing something with KONG and WB? I haven't caught anything on HD yet except the news on KONG.
> 
> 
> 5) On many HDTV stations the picture is particularly dark. I'm using the VIVID mode on my XBR for this. This is way too bright for other shows
> 
> 
> Any ideas on addressing these issues?*



I would add the annoying KING inability to handle HD/SD camera switches smoothly, along with the audio level changes when they switch (in news programs). This seems like incompetence.


Also, the scant HD programming on ESPN -- it looks great when it's there, but they only have four events scheduled during this week. They have to pass the limited number of remote trucks around. This situation should improve with time.


As for WB, KTWB has posted this information online, but I haven't checked them out, since not one of them interests me=>


KTWB WB22 - 1080I 16 x 9 PROGRAM SCHEDULE


Monday: 9PM Everwood

Tuesday: 8PM Gilmore Girls

9PM One Tree Hill

Wednesday: 8PM Smallville

9PM Angel

Thursday: 9PM What I like About You

9:30PM Run of the House

Friday: 8PM Reba

8:30PM Like Family

9:30PM All About the Andersons

Saturday: NO HD Programming @ this time

Sunday: 5PM Tarzan

6PM Everwood

7PM Smallville Beginnings

9PM Tarzan


Copyright © 2004, KTWB


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I've mostly given up on ESPN as a serious HDTV channel. I'd probably watch it if they at least fixed the stretch-o-vision, but that combined with very rarely having anything in HDTV format it's not even worth turning it on.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Anyone else think the half time show was lame, really lame. In addition the Kiro engineers do not know how to reduce the signal level to get rid of clipping (happened during the half time show). Plus, the commericials before the show said they were broadcasting Dolby Digital. Did we get this from Kiro? No way. Kiro sucks.
> 
> (Comments based on OTA reception)
> 
> 
> Rant off*



The clipping was almost as annoying as the "pop" when they went into and out of some commercials.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hey guys just wanted to let you know I'm gonna be on here a-lot less now, I'm working 2 jobs both of them stuff I love. I just took up a position DJing at a local night club so thats gonna keep me pretty busy on top of my normal life. I'll try to stop in from time to time.


Jeremy


----------



## bloodzombie

the best part of the superbowl was the part where I won $50.


the fedex commercial with the alien was cool too.


----------



## RGoldberg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Anyone else think the half time show was lame, really lame. In addition the Kiro engineers do not know how to reduce the signal level to get rid of clipping (happened during the half time show). Plus, the commericials before the show said they were broadcasting Dolby Digital. Did we get this from Kiro? No way. Kiro sucks.
> 
> (Comments based on OTA reception)
> 
> 
> Rant off*



FWIW, the halftime clipping was there on the D* broadcast as well. I'd say network feed problem. But it does not change the fact that KIRO does indeed suck.


Ron


----------



## Malcolm_B

Although I don't check it out as often as I used to, when did NBA in HD start on INHD? I know they're not live, but it something to kill some time.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *My pet peeves so far are:
> 
> 
> 2) The Komo lip synch program makes most movies unwatchable. "Notting Hill" in 5.1 was horrible. I'm thinking of unplugging the Toslink cable and switching to analog sound. Would that help? What a waste of 5.1.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on addressing these issues?*



Nope, wouldn't help. The broadcast is in 5.1, so converting it to analog stereo isn't going to make the audio magically sync up. The broadcast of 'Cast Away' was horribly off sync, almost a full second, but I haven't noticed problems on their HD primetime programming other than movies.


Just let KOMO know about it!


-Lance


----------



## wareagle

If you want to impress someone with the quality of your HDTV, I recommend "Smart Travels with Rudi Maxa" on KCTS-HD (108). The photography & resolution are super. Too bad I can't record it (yet):


Mon. 2/2 8:30PM Athens and the Peloponnese

Mon. 2/9 11:30PM Greek Islands

Thu. 2/12 7:00PM Greek Islands


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *If you want to impress someone with the quality of your HDTV, I recommend "Smart Travels with Rudi Maxa" on KCTS-HD (108). The photography & resolution are super. Too bad I can't record it (yet):
> *



I concur! That show is a showcase for HDTV, for sure.


-Lance


----------



## HD1201




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Although I don't check it out as often as I used to, when did NBA in HD start on INHD? I know they're not live, but it something to kill some time.*




For whatever reason, I am not getting the INHD NBA games. When I change the channel to INHD1, either the screen goes black or I get a freeze frame of the last show I was watching (similar to changing to KCTS-HD when it is not broadcasting). Anyone else having this problem or know what is causing it?


----------



## DDisney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HD1201_
> *For whatever reason, I am not getting the INHD NBA games. When I change the channel to INHD1, either the screen goes black or I get a freeze frame of the last show I was watching (similar to changing to KCTS-HD when it is not broadcasting). Anyone else having this problem or know what is causing it?*



Yep, Comcast does not have a broadcast agreement with NBA TV. Even though they are using INHD as a delivery mechanism those of us who get INHD through Comcast have the NBA games blacked out. Why they can't put a message on the screen is beyond me however.


----------



## robnix




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lkinley_
> *I concur! That show is a showcase for HDTV, for sure.
> 
> 
> -Lance*



I have to third this one. My wife, who resists any new tech I bring into the house, was sitting with mouth open while watching a recent show about visting Denmark. One scene that had the host standing in front of a cathredral, with a dramatic sky in the background, brought out the "It looks 3d!" Comment. She's warming up to it.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hey Guys just wanted to let you know I cant give an exact date for obvious reason's but Firmware 7.07 is gonna launch statewide within the near future.


----------



## Redhook

Aaaarrggh!! Law and Order SVU is not widescreen like it's supposed to be on channel 105 again! I compared images with the analog channel and it's obviously a squished 16:9 broadcast and not a 4:3 repeat or anything.


Who wants to complain wth me?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Hey Guys just wanted to let you know I cant give an exact date for obvious reason's but Firmware 7.07 is gonna launch statewide within the near future.*



Jeremy - what does 7.07 do/give us?


----------



## Babula

Redhook,

Some of these shows are old and perhaps not filmed in HD. It happens.


----------



## jsmbluecar

So when 7.07 launches soon will I be able to use this fancy DVI cable that I bought yesterday? That's all I want comcast, just make my DVI work!


----------



## Jeremyfr

7.07 just like in other areas activates DVI & Firewire.


----------



## jimre

Firewire? Are there any boxes being deployed here in Puget Sound with Firewire installed? If so, how do I get one?


----------



## drbenson

Jeremy, what does activating firewire mean for us HTPC users? Is there going to be some sort of feed available from that port that can be recorded on hard disk and played later? Just what can and cannot be done via firewire?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *7.07 just like in other areas activates DVI & Firewire.*



great! how about VOD? also, what's the latest on DVR?


----------



## wolfy

I do not think that having DVI will have an impact on the quality, this has been discussed prev.

The only thing that will happen is that your SD will be locked in, and you will not be able to stretch anything!

imho


----------



## Nausicaa

It won't have an impact on quality, but it will allow me to re-connect my all-region DVD player directly, instead of passing the signal through my DVD recorder as I have to do now (with the cable box using the other component input).


----------



## xxxfubar187xxx

So who wants to be the first to write a dirty letter to Kiro 7 for not broadcasting the super bowl in HD?


----------



## xxxfubar187xxx

I was talking to Comcast rep the other day and she mentioned HBO On Demand was coming. Does anyone know how much this will cost? Is it a flat monthly fee and you can view all the movies you like OR do they charge per movie? It'll be great if its the same HBO fee and you can watch any movie any time otherwise they're just copying Charter Cable, they've had it for a long time now. Anyone know any more details?


----------



## Babula

xxxfubar (for short)

KIRO DT broadcast the game in HD....KIRO-TV can't. Comcast can't. DirecTV subscribers in the Seattle area who have waivers due to lack of good reception can. I watched DirecTV KCBS (LA) and switched to WCBS (NY) and switched to KIRO-DT (no Comcast due to their ongoing negotiations).


By the way, IMHO there was no difference in perceived picture quality between the three.


Hang in there, it will eventually come to Comcast.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xxxfubar187xxx_
> *I was talking to Comcast rep the other day and she mentioned HBO On Demand was coming. Does anyone know how much this will cost? Is it a flat monthly fee and you can view all the movies you like OR do they charge per movie? It'll be great if its the same HBO fee and you can watch any movie any time otherwise they're just copying Charter Cable, they've had it for a long time now. Anyone know any more details?*



What? You didn't read all 1837 previous posts here to find the answer? A couple months ago, JeremyFr implied in this post that HBO/Show/etc VOD would be no additional charge beyond your regular premium subscription.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I received the following from Rick Lang (Regional VP or Marketing and Sales at Comcast):



Thanks Jason, glad you are enjoying the service!


We will be launching the two tuner version, which might push our timeline

out a bit. There have been some slight 'bugs' to work out, but we are

excited about the fact the product will be HD capable.


On the KIRO front, negotiations continue...and quite frankly, with the

Superbowl over, I don't know the urgency on both sides at this point; but

certainly we will continue to pursue adding them to the line-up.


As an aside; Rick Germano & I have been reassigned to Northern California,

so you should probably address future inquiries to Tom Pierce the interim VP

of Marketing in the Northwest. Tom will have more current/accurate

information as these products move forward.


Thanks again.


Rick Lang



I guess this means the Seattle area probably won't see DVR until the end of summer....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I received the following from Rick Lang (Regional VP or Marketing and Sales at Comcast):
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jason, glad you are enjoying the service!
> 
> 
> We will be launching the two tuner version, which might push our timeline
> 
> out a bit. There have been some slight 'bugs' to work out, but we are
> 
> excited about the fact the product will be HD capable.
> 
> 
> On the KIRO front, negotiations continue...and quite frankly, with the
> 
> Superbowl over, I don't know the urgency on both sides at this point; but
> 
> certainly we will continue to pursue adding them to the line-up.
> 
> 
> As an aside; Rick Germano & I have been reassigned to Northern California,
> 
> so you should probably address future inquiries to Tom Pierce the interim VP
> 
> of Marketing in the Northwest. Tom will have more current/accurate
> 
> information as these products move forward.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Rick Lang
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means the Seattle area probably won't see DVR until the end of summer....*



If he thinks the Super Bowl's passing relieves the urgency of getting KIRO-HD, then it's just as well that he's leaving town.


----------



## nodrog2

Let's see .... how about other programs that we would like to see in HD. Degree of urgency since Superbowl hasn't gone down for me and I sincerely doubt it has gone down for others. Sure it stinks that they couldn't kiss and make up before the game, how about giving us a break and doing it now.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Jeremy, what does activating firewire mean for us HTPC users? Is there going to be some sort of feed available from that port that can be recorded on hard disk and played later? Just what can and cannot be done via firewire?*



Firewire allows you to record on a DVHS recorder as long as the firewire signal is not encrypted (broadcast flag?). You could also hook it up to a Mac and use some software tools to record.


-Lance


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> We will be launching the two tuner version, which might push our timeline out a bit.



I'm not sure whether to cry or scream. Short of cancelling my service, I don't feel like I have a way of effectively expressing my displeasure.


Of course, I can always see a 6208 when I go back to visit family and friends in the D.C. area...


On another subject, is there a listing of KIROs advertisers anywhere? I wouldn't mind sending a nastygram to KIRO with their advertisers on the cc: line.


--Mike


----------



## IssaquahHD

You can try sending a email to the GM at Kiro TV, John Woodin ([email protected]). I doubt he has much control over the negotiations but it can't hurt.


----------



## Llamas

That's why I started thinking about advertisers. If the money starts asking what's going on...


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *We will be launching the two tuner version, which might push our timeline
> 
> *




Would I need this to make my PIP work? or is there a way that I don't know about? (both channels change when I try to change 1)


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *On another subject, is there a listing of KIROs advertisers anywhere? I wouldn't mind sending a nastygram to KIRO with their advertisers on the cc: line.
> 
> 
> --Mike*



Just a guess here, but the CBS "It's all here" spot that runs incessantly seems to fill the time slots used for local ads on the NTSC channel.


So, complaining to local advertisers might not have any effect - KIRO probably isn't selling any local ads on HDTV.


----------



## chris5977

Lance, would firewire recording work with a PC? I record data off my camcorder via firewire.


CBS not allowing its HD signal on Comcast is a national problem, so we should boycott the company's national advertisers. AVSForum has close to 100,000 members. Since most of us are relatively affluent consumers I think they would take notice.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Just a guess here, but the CBS "It's all here" spot that runs incessantly seems to fill the time slots used for local ads on the NTSC channel.
> 
> 
> So, complaining to local advertisers might not have any effect - KIRO probably isn't selling any local ads on HDTV.*



Probably because KIROs try to charge an arm and a leg for eh same ads just becuase it's in HD.


----------



## Llamas

I'd have no problem complaining to all of their advertisers, HD or SD. Here's my reasoning: I am not watch ANY CBS programming, SD or HD, because I am offered HD alternatives on other networks.


Now, I admit that's only a glancing blow to some, since there isn't much difference between not watching their SD commercials and them not having HD commercials. However, perhaps the advertisers would buy HD commercials if they thought people would be watching them, and more people would watch them if Comcast carried KIRO, which might pressure KIRO into coming to terms. It's a stretch...


Of course, we (the HD viewing public) may only get taken seriously once a certain threshold number of HD STBs and/or Comcast HD installs is reached, no matter how loudly we complain.


--Mike


----------



## Tom_Oliver

This was a stupid post.


----------



## buddma

Does anybody know if the NBA All Star Game going to be on HD this year in Seattle?


----------



## jimre

INHD is advertising that they're showing the All-Star Game this year - but who knows if it'll be blacked out on Comcast like other NBA games on INHD?


----------



## the q

The all-star game will be on INHD and not blacked out on Comcast systems.


This is a TNT production not an NBA-TV HD production.


----------



## artseattle

I'm in E-mail contact with Don Wilkinson at KOMO. He wants me to provide him with a little more information about my setup and audio results. I'd like to hear from others to confirm what I've seen and heard. I have a 5100, Yamaha receiver, and 34XBR.


Audio Synch


KOMO-HD programming, news, NW afternoon: Slightly delayed, watchable but still off


KOMO-DT programming: Also slightly delayed


KOMO-analog programming: Slightly delayed (I never noticed this before!)


KOMO-HD ABC programming 5.1: Delayed, unwatchable at times, Gladiator was way off.


KOMO-DT ABC: Delayed, didn't seem quite as bad but still off.


KOMO-analog, ABC: Slightly off. With my television set to analog sound and receiver to Digital sound, the digital sound seemed just a bit later.


Am I imagining things? I'm not going to respond to Don until I test this out a little more.


Any feedback from others?


----------



## artseattle




> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> 
> *I received the following from Rick Lang (Regional VP or Marketing and Sales at Comcast):
> 
> 
> ...On the KIRO front, negotiations continue...and quite frankly, with the
> 
> Superbowl over, I don't know the urgency on both sides at this point; but
> 
> certainly we will continue to pursue adding them to the line-up.
> 
> 
> As an aside; Rick Germano & I have been reassigned to Northern California,
> 
> so you should probably address future inquiries to Tom Pierce the interim VP
> 
> of Marketing in the Northwest. Tom will have more current/accurate
> 
> information as these products move forward.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Rick Lang]
> 
> 
> Do either KIRO or Comcast think that the urgency is over? Does this imply that KIRO thinks their programs are worthless except for the Superbowl? Since I got HDTV, I'm watching much less KIRO/CBS. Doesn't KIRO know that the picture quality of analog 7 is horrible compared to 104 and 105 even on non HD shows? Letterman versus Leno is no contest in terms of viewing pleasure (although I prefer Letterman for content). I believe non-HD shows like 60 minutes and Survivor would look much better on 107 than 7.
> 
> 
> Should we contact someone or is the Lang message meaningless? Is Tom Pierce the man?*


----------



## stuarts

The experience of watch CSI is just unbelievable in 1080i HD. Now that I'm forced to watch SD, it's just another show!


I'm not a lawyer - but we should organize a holdback of the new monthly charges for HD until they complete the national lineup which includes CBS.

Pay our fees into an escrow account till we're satisfied!


-Stuarts


----------



## markhs

From what I gather the ball is in KIRO court.


I have heard that CSI looks good in hd but I never watch it (probably because I don't get it in hd). I really don't watch anything on CBS anymore. It galls me that KIRO has taken this hard nosed stand. BTW from all the hype over CSI in hd it better look damn fantastic. Letterman isn't broadcasted in hd so CBS doesn't offer much for me.


I think Leno looks great, KOMO news looks really good and CBS would be nice but at this point it would be anti-climatic (unless CSI really IS god's gift to hdtv).



PS Why yes, I am bitter that KIRO didn't give us the superbowl in hd.....


----------



## Malcolm_B

CSI is beautiful in HD, and at times I wish the exteriors of Vegas lasted a little longer, because the casino lights are fantastic in HD.


----------



## Melmoth

Yesterday I called Comcast to inquire about upgrading my basic cable to include HDTV. "Steve" gave me the information about channels, costs, etc., and I asked him about the availability of their Hard Disk Recorder set-top box. He said that it probably wouldn't be available out in Issaquah until later in 2005. I then told him that I have DirecTV, and that I probably wouldn't make the switch until I had a replacement for my Tivo, and Steve said, 'No problem - the Tivo will work just fine with their set-top box."


Now, I believe that Steve was really shining me on, trying to make a sale! Does anyone have any information about the Tivo working with the Comcast HD cable box? I suspect that when I unhook the phone line from the Tivo (and stop paying for satellite), that the box would just go dead. What is the truth, here?


Thanks for the info.


Melmoth


----------



## boykster

I know that a standard TiVo box will work fine (but not record HD of in true HD of course), but I don't know about an integrated DirectTivo system....


Rich


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Melmoth_
> *Yesterday I called Comcast to inquire about upgrading my basic cable to include HDTV. "Steve" gave me the information about channels, costs, etc., and I asked him about the availability of their Hard Disk Recorder set-top box. He said that it probably wouldn't be available out in Issaquah until later in 2005. I then told him that I have DirecTV, and that I probably wouldn't make the switch until I had a replacement for my Tivo, and Steve said, 'No problem - the Tivo will work just fine with their set-top box."
> 
> 
> Now, I believe that Steve was really shining me on, trying to make a sale! Does anyone have any information about the Tivo working with the Comcast HD cable box? I suspect that when I unhook the phone line from the Tivo (and stop paying for satellite), that the box would just go dead. What is the truth, here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Melmoth*



Later in 2005??? Jeez, I'm not used to writing 2004 on checks yet! We may even get KIRO-HD before 2005 (nahhh!)


Apparently Comcast intends to wait and deploy the dual tuner 6408 in this area. This will undoubtedly delay it, but I'd hope not into 2005.


I don't really know much about Tivo, but you certainly won't be able to record HD. If you're like most of us, HD will spoil you for anything in SD.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *I know that a standard TiVo box will work fine (but not record HD of in true HD of course), but I don't know about an integrated DirectTivo system....
> 
> 
> Rich*



No go on the DirecTiVo, it works with DirecTV only.


----------



## wareagle

Since the 6408 is primarily intended for HD recording, I wonder why they didn't add a bit more storage capacity, in addition to the extra tuner. I saw something about the 6208 being "MSO-scalable" (whatever that implies). It doesn't seem like 7 to 10 hours is enough. Of course, it's a lot better than the 0 we have now.


----------



## alma321

Any news about StarzHD launching any time soon?


----------



## scorpi0

What's up with 105 KINGD these days? NBC's HD shows do not look like true HD for the last week or so. Tonight Las Vegas is not widescreen, last week Whoopi was not widescreen, ER was letterboxed, all of which usually are.


----------



## Budget_HT

Our friends in the Portland, OR, area just got their cable modem service speed upgrade for no additional cost. Anyone receive notification from Comcast of such here in the Seattle area recently? Their instructions said unplug the modem for 60 seconds and it wil restart at the higher speed.


----------



## artseattle

I sent an E-mail to KIRO through their website to encourage them to aggressively pursue their negotiations with Comcast. I outlined for them the reasons why they are quickly losing viewers. I pointed out to them that no one with HD Comcast would ever watch KIRO news again due to the highly inferior visuals. I also explained to them that all shows broadcast on the HD channels of 104 and 105 are much clearer than those broadcast on 7 regardless of their native formats.


I received two brief messages in return:


Thanks for your comments. Hopefully it will all be cleared up soon. We'd sure like to keep you as a viewer.


Thanks again,


Wayne Havrelly

Anchor/Consumer Investigator

KIRO 7 Eyewitness News

(206) 728-2988
[email protected] 



"Thank you for your message. KIRO-TV and Comcast are currently in negotiations regarding the carriage of KIRO-HD via cable. No specific air date has been set."


(From the Programming Department)




So folks. I urge everyone to write Comcast and KIRO. Let's get this moving!


----------



## DDisney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *What's up with 105 KINGD these days? NBC's HD shows do not look like true HD for the last week or so. Tonight Las Vegas is not widescreen, last week Whoopi was not widescreen, ER was letterboxed, all of which usually are.*



You can thank NBC for the non-HD showings of ER and Las Vegas. Not sure about Whoopi but NBC seems to drop the ball quite a bit where HD is concerned.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> 
> [.
> 
> 
> I received two brief messages in return:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments. Hopefully it will all be cleared up soon. We'd sure like to keep you as a viewer.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Wayne Havrelly
> 
> Anchor/Consumer Investigator
> 
> KIRO 7 Eyewitness News
> 
> (206) 728-2988
> 
> 
> Exact same messages I rec'd from the several months ago. You'd think they would at least change their answers a little bit. Too much trouble I guess, end result stays the same. NO CHANGE.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your message. KIRO-TV and Comcast are currently in negotiations regarding the carriage of KIRO-HD via cable. No specific air date has been set."
> 
> 
> (From the Programming Department)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So folks. I urge everyone to write Comcast and KIRO. Let's get this moving! [/b]


----------



## keithaxis

Here is the response from a JWoodin at Kiro....I was bitching about dolby digital and he only responded about the HD.....


Thanks for the note. We continue to negotiate with Comcast and expect a resolution in the near future. As an owner of an HD set and a Comcast subscriber myself, I share your frustration. Hang in there and we hope the corporate folks involved for us and Comcast come to a deal very soon.

Hi,

I have been an avid watcher of KIRO/CBS for a couple years now. Well,

since the day I bought my high Defiinition tv and noticed primetime cbs

had HD. Well because you were the only station at that time showing HD

during primetime I have become a big fan of many shows. My question to you

is if/when you will have the ability to pass along dolby digital on your

digital channel? I live in Bonney Lake, Washington but I get your feed

from ExpressVu in Canada as they offer your HD station where Comcast does

not. The problem is I have to turn to the Boston CBS on Bell ExpressVu

during any major sporting events (i.e. superbowl) because they offer dolby

digital and it greatly enhances the full experience when adding to an HD

presentation. I sure hope that you soon will add dolby digital to your

broadcasts when offered and that you work out an agreement with Comcast. I

subscribe to Comcast, DirecTv and Bell ExpressVu just so I can get the

full load of HD. If you reread above you will see that I mentioned CBS won

me over in the beginning of the HD offerings and I sure hope you don't

decide to fall now. Once someone sees HD they pretty much only want to see

HD and the same goes with quality sound.

Thanks for your time with this,


Buckley, WA 98321


One last tidbit: You guys also lose me on all newcasts because the other

two stations (KOMO/KING) offer the local news in HD. You may not think HD

would cause this but believe me it does. If there is a tossup of what

program to watch I would speculate that about 95%of us HD tv owners would

choose an HD program over a standard definition one.


----------



## Roto

Oh please, like anybody watches KING 5 news for HD







You should've left them off your note. I'd watch the standard KING broadcast over their digital one with the constant switching back and forth.


KIRO loses me on newscasts because of Steve Raible. I just can't get over that he was their sports anchor and literally had a black eye when he got promoted to news anchor.


----------



## Babula

All the local stations news "bites". The word "exclusive" drives me nuts. Who watches this drivel?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Couldn't agree more with that. I gave up watching the news when I got internet access and could read the press releases and found out the news was totally inaccurate. I'd be thinking none of that was in the statement I read. They just make this stuff up?


Haven't missed it since.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Does thread mean it helps us get CBS? I couldn't tell.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2&pagenumber=6


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Does thread mean it helps us get CBS? I couldn't tell.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2&pagenumber=6 *



Probably the only thing of significance in there is the projected carry date for the SF Cox station of April Fool's Day: Fox/KTVU HD April 1st, 2004.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

lol


----------



## r0bErT4u

[RANT MODE ON]

Why do I even bother?!? I phoned Comcast (formerly AT&T Broadband) to follow up on things, and got variations of the same excuses ... Aaarrrggghhh!!!










So, I'm asking ... AGAIN!!!

* Where are our F'n DCT5100 software/firmware updates?!?

* Enable DVI/Firewire/aux inputs ... why give us a lobotomized box

* Comcast responds with VOD ... Where is our VOD?!?

* Comcast responds with rebuild ... I don't give a F'









* Comcast responds with new DCT6204, but not avail ... doesn't help me

* Why the HSI speed upgrade delay in deployment ... when When WHEN

* I grumble about missing (2)Superbowls/Janet's piercing in High Definition

[/RANT MODE PAUSE]


----------



## jimre

Well, now we know why Comcast is too busy to bother giving us any promised upgrades:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4239739/ 


If this goes thru, we'll probably never get CBS. Just ABC & ESPN on every channel...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Well, now we know why Comcast is too busy to bother giving us any promised upgrades:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4239739/
> 
> 
> If this goes thru, we'll probably never get CBS. Just ABC & ESPN on every channel...*



But they might be able to convince ESPN not to stretch the non-HD shows, so the basketballs would be round again.


They really should buy Cox instead...


----------



## vion

KIRO's reply to my email:


Thanks for your email. We are not asking any fee for retransmission of our digital signal. If Comcast is saying that, it's absolutely not true. The issue is their negotiation tactics in other markets where we own stations, where we also are not asking for any fee. Please contact Comcast to apply the pressure to them as the ball is in their corporate court in Philadelphia. I do believe we will have an agreement soon, so be patient.



My Email:


Why is it that the Puget Sound TV audience cannot get a straight answer as to why KIRO does not provide Comcast with a HD signal.


KOMO and KING, and Q13 and PBS and WB are all being transmitted by comcast via HD signal, why is KIRO holding out?


The rumor has it that KIRO and CBS want to jack up the price, beyond what the market is offering. If you succeed, then the other outlets will demand more, and the price of cable will go up.


Does KIRO really want to be associated with causing the price of cable to go up? Comcast has shown its dedication to its customers by providing the best technology to its customer, why is it that KIRO has the technology in place, and is holding back.


----------



## Llamas

If they are not asking for a fee, in this market or the others, what's there to negotiate? I don't mean that there aren't other factors, I'm just wondering what they are, since they seem big enough to block this deal.


----------



## nodrog2

If CBS is not asking for a retransmission fee what sort of negotiation hang-up is Comcast causing? If its free why turn it down? If we can believe CBS's reply the ball is in Comcasts court, let's get with it....


----------



## elb2000

KIRO/CBS definitely wants SOMETHING from Comcast....maybe not an explicit fee, but in the end they are trying to extract some sort of concession from Comcast which will end up putting more money in their pocket.


Read the WSJ article posted a while back.


----------



## jimre

I don't believe it's actually folks at KIRO or CBS holding things up - it's really KIRO's owner: Cox Communications. This seems to be the same problem with other Cox-owned affiliates (CBS, ABC, FOX - the network doesn't matter) in every Comcast market.


Cox, of course is one of Comcast's biggest rivals (#2 or #3 largest cable company).


----------



## Al Shing

There is probably some market in the country where Cox owns stations X, Y, and Z, and wants all three of them on, while Comcast only wants station X, but not Y and Z.


They probably had to put KONG on in order to get KING, even though KONG has no HD content whatsoever. Same with KTWB and KCPQ, although KTWB is actually a desirable station with HD content, and KCTS and those 3 digital channels that were added along with KCTS HD.


Of course, Comcast could also be playing hardball with Cox on HGTV, Golf, and other channels Comcast owns. The final agreement with Cox will probably be a major deal, like the Comcast/Viacom deal for the CBS and UPN O&O's.


----------



## jimre

Interesting - I hadn't realized that Comcast owns Golf Channel & HGTV. No wonder those were recently moved from digital cable back down to analog channels (much larger advertising base)...


----------



## pastiche

I just read this...

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/indepth/hdtv/ 


Does Comcast have any plans to add CBC's HD feed in addition to the analog one? Hockey Night in Canada in HD would be enough to make me finally bite-the-bullet and go with Comcast instead of OTA. (Or, really, maybe in addition to. I like KIRO, and the HD movies on KSTW are great!)


----------



## Tom_Oliver

lmao


----------



## wareagle

I'd think it more likely for Comcast to make an offer to buy Canada than to add CBC HD.


----------



## wolfy

i hear they actualy want to move Disney to Canada.... and with the Canadian $ so low, it will be a smart move!


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> I'd think it more likely for Comcast to make an offer to buy Canada than to add CBC HD.



So you're saying there's a chance!


--Mike


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wolfy_
> *i hear they actualy want to move Disney to Canada.... and with the Canadian $ so low, it will be a smart move!*



Low? It's the highest it's been in a decade. If you want a laugh check out the US dollar versus the Euro. Just 3 years ago a Euro cost only 92 cents, now it costs $1.28. It's the American dollar that's currently hurting.


And count me in the camp that would love to have HNIC in HD, but I'm not expecting to see it within a year or two. There's just not enough demand, I would assume.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Here's my estimate for when we will get KIRO-HD over Comcast cable:

Dec 25, 2005! I can't wait for Christmas next year!


This is ridiculous...they just keep pointing the finger at each other.

Comcast: 'The ball is in KIRO/CBSs court - stop bugging us'.

KIRO/CBS: 'Lies, precious, lies...go bug Comcast'


Newsflash to KIRO/CBS AND Comcast:

We, your customers, don't care who's the hold-up. Just work it out before you embarass yourselves any further.


----------



## GaryStebbins

This is my first time reading through this thread. Sorry to change the (recent) topic. I'm soon to have a Mitsubishi HDTV with the QAM tuner built in. I'm also planning on getting Comcast. Should I get the digital package and box? Or just basic cable? I've asked several sales people at Comcast, and none of them have a clue what I'm talking about when I say my TV will have a QAM tuner. Are all of the local HDTV broadcasts available to me with basic cable with the QAM tuner?


I'm in Edmonds; Comcast's website (sometimes) says I would be in the Comcast Snohomish County area (not Edmonds area). Is the 6200 box being deployed here? What do I gain by adding digital services?


I'd love a pointer to an explanation, or help. Sales people have not been particularly knowledgeable.


Thank you.


Gary


----------



## aressa

I have a question for TiVo owners with Comcast HD: Is the $5.10/month worth the trouble of watching the occasional HDTV broadcast Live?


My wife and I, after 2 years of TiVo, and with a 18month old Son have gotten very used to being able to pause and timeshift and watch at our leisure, but with the big TV I'd like to see something "more".


My wife argues against it because it means watching shows live. My argument is that most of the stuff we would watch would just be stuff she would watch (Angel and Everwood, for instance). She is a die-hard TiVo fanatic, though, and is still not convinced HDTV is worth the switch to live TV for certain shows.


What do you think?


----------



## bpgreen20

G's man. It's five bucks. If you watch one show a month in HD it's worth it IMO. I feel bad for you if you have to argue with your wife over five bucks.










Plus, if you don't have the 5100 box it's worth the switch anyway just because the guide menus work more quickly. Again my opinion.


----------



## artseattle

I also suggest getting the box. At first I thought I would just occasionally tune into the digital and HD channels and mostly watch my XBR through the analog inputs. After two weeks, I finally reprogrammed my wonderful MX-500 and now my system is set up for the 5100. I also set up my SVHS to tape the 5100 through the "Line 2" input and the analog stations through the regular tuner. That way I can timeshift and choose one HD station for recording. For example, Law and Order at 10:00 on 105, Letterman on 7, Conan on 5. The HD recordings on SVHS look great and fill the entire 16x9 screen. (Have to change the box channel to tape another HD station but analog taping is easy)


My two cents.


----------



## Llamas

I'm transitioning from DirecTivos to Comcast HD plus SageTV for SD timeshifting. In the last two or three weeks, I've watched exactly two shows in HD. I just can't get back to watching shows live. It doesn't work for me. I'm just not around when my shows are on. Then, on top of that, the analog station quality (that I'm recording) isn't as good as the DirecTV feed.


I am one dissatisfied Comcast customer. Pushing the rollout of the 6x08 4-6 months makes it even worse. It may not happen for a few years, but I will go back to satellite in a heartbeat if they can offer me network feeds in HD.


Now, it sounds like aressa already has Comcast + SA Tivo(s). In that case, the $5/mo is worth it, even if you are only catching a show or two a week in HD. The widescreen (if you have a 16:9 display) picture alone is worth it. It's like watching a DVD.


--Mike


----------



## aressa

Thanks for the input. Sorry if that was not clear, but yes, I have Comcast digital, HBO, Showtime, and a Stand-Alone TiVo (modded to 195hours, you can see we are serious about TiVo!







)



I'm kind of in the "Jeez, it's just $5" category right now.



Another question: Does the HDTV tuner replace my Comcast motorola Digital Cable box? Again back to TiVO: I have the TiVo controlling the Motorola box with serial, so no dropped IR-blast channel changes.


----------



## bpgreen20

It does replace the box. You will probably get the silver colored motorola 5100, or possibly one of the 6xxx models. Also, there is a new remote available, my parents had their box replaced and didn't the new remote for some reason.


----------



## ericjut

Llamas,


I also feel VERY disappointed about Comcast postponing the release of the 6208 (and thus making us wait for another 6-12 months for the dual tuner unit), especially knowing that other areas in the country enjoy their 6208 right now.


You may want to do like me and start considering other options instead of waiting forever for the Mot6x08 to be available in our area. I recently read about some HD PVR boxes supporting QAM (unscrambled only), like the LG LST-3410A that just came out.

http://www.lge.com/catalog/prodmodel...&model=NOTHING 

(Check the manual, there's a lot of info in there)


Here's a thread about it:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=337424 


Sure, you wouldn't be able to get premium content with this box, but you would be able to "tivo" local HD channels as well as analog and some unscrambled SD channels. And best of all, you would get it NOW and you wouldn't have to deal with the NASTAY Comcast TV-Guide UI ever again.


Did anybody order one of those? I'm definitely tempted... :/


-eric


----------



## Llamas

It's another one of those delayed since last year products, and at $999, I'm not sure I can talk myself into one. If it were CardBus units that could tune premium channels, maybe, but...we'll see.


----------



## Jinx

will we ever see discovery HD or is it a pay channel or whats the deal?


and would these new 6028 or whtever boxes cost more to rent or are they the same as the current boxes price wise?


----------



## Llamas

There, I ordered one! Are you happy now?! See what you made me do, Eric?


The 6208 is being rolled in other areas for something like $9.95 or $12.95 a month (as opposed to $5 a month). It remains to be seen if the 6408 will be the same price or a little more. We've got months to worry about it, here...


--Mike


----------



## ericjut









Mike, please let me know where you got it (pm if you want), maybe I'll order one too.










From what I read on other threads in the HDTV PVR forum, the $9.95 is on top of the $5/mo that we're currently paying (that's for the 6208). And who knows what it will be by the time we get access to the Comcast PVRs...










-eric


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Llamas,
> 
> 
> I also feel VERY disappointed about Comcast postponing the release of the 6208 (and thus making us wait for another 6-12 months for the dual tuner unit), especially knowing that other areas in the country enjoy their 6208 right now.
> 
> 
> You may want to do like me and start considering other options instead of waiting forever for the Mot6x08 to be available in our area. I recently read about some HD PVR boxes supporting QAM (unscrambled only), like the LG LST-3410A that just came out.*



That LG unit will become a doorstop when Comcast encrypts all their digital content. And they will. When open cable compliance comes most if not all cable operators will secure all digital content and if your STB is not Cable Card ready then it'll be useless. Don't take todays in the clear content as a sign of the future, it is not.


That said, if Comcast delays the deployment of their PVR box until next year there will be other options for us. Mot will not be the only game in town, finally. I think within a few years Motorla will be shipping very few STBs and those will be very low end boxes for folks who don't care about features and what not. Eveyone else will have a Sony, or whatever box.


IMHO of course.


----------



## brente

maybe it's a different LG unit, but I believe I read elsewhere on the forums that you can't record a program while watching a pre-recorded one - seemed very limiting...


----------



## Llamas

The LG unit will become an OTA HD DVR for a sibling or parent, or sold to someone as such, when it becomes less useful to me. Depending on how long it takes them to encrypt their content, this may be a particularly expensive stop-gap, but I can live with that.


I believe that the record and watch limitation does pertain to this unit.


So I'm weak, and easily tempted...


--Mike


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aressa_
> *I
> 
> My wife and I, after 2 years of TiVo, and with a 18month old Son have gotten very used to being able to pause and timeshift and watch at our leisure, but with the big TV I'd like to see something "more".
> 
> 
> My wife argues against it because it means watching shows live. My argument is that most of the stuff we would watch would just be stuff she would watch (Angel and Everwood, for instance). She is a die-hard TiVo fanatic, though, and is still not convinced HDTV is worth the switch to live TV for certain shows.
> 
> 
> What do you think?*



as much as i hate admitting it, i think your wife is right. i am in the exact same situation (i had dishplayer) with a 18month baby and we are finding the same issue .... HD is cool but PVR is much more practical. this has nothing to do with the extra 5$ its just that is so much needed ...


i am about to lose this battle to my wife, she was OK as long as she thought Comcast is coming soon with its PVR service, well, it doesn't even show the slightest sign of life ..


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r_e_l_
> *as much as i hate admitting it, i think your wife is right. i am in the exact same situation (i had dishplayer) with a 18month baby and we are finding the same issue .... HD is cool but PVR is much more practical. this has nothing to do with the extra 5$ its just that is so much needed ...
> 
> 
> i am about to lose this battle to my wife, she was OK as long as she thought Comcast is coming soon with its PVR service, well, it doesn't even show the slightest sign of life ..*



Yep. I get HD, but rarely ever watch it other than maybe Leno and the news, and not regularly. When we get reliable cable friendly time shifting then it'll get more use.


I know of several products comming that are not Motorola that will do this when Comcast supports Open cable. NDAs and what not prevent me from talking about them, but there is cool stuff comming and both the cable oeprators and CE vendors are excited. The cable guys want other to build and sell boxes becuase that means they don't have to deal with set top box rentals and inventory.


----------



## patfaram

I'll try to keep my Rant Mode on STUN instead of KILL.


I am currently a DirecTV subscriber with a Samsung T160 receiver connected via DVI. I have 8 months left on my 1 year commitment for getting the T160 for $399. I just purchased a Mitsubishi HS-HD1100U D-VHS recorder to hook up to the firewire port on my 4 month old Mitsubishi WS-55613 TV. I was thinking it would record whatever was on the screen at any given time. After hours of reading the user manuals over and over again, switching input after input and reconfiguring settings with zero results (the manuals are very nebulous), I consulted the AVSForum and discovered, the source must have firewire out. It will record the antenna inputs on the TV, however, I already have a HTPC that records OTA HD via the MyHD 120 card.


So I search for yet another DirecTV receiver that has firewire. The only off the shelf model I found is the Samsung T165. Based on the reviews I've read, the firewire output is pretty glitchy. The only other alternative is to have 169Time.com upgrade my old DTC-100 with firewire for an insane $1,499.


So, since Comcast is now offering quite a bit of HD content, I decide to consider bailing on DirecTV (6 months of free basic cable for being a cable modem subscriber and a $400 trade-in for my dish sounds very attractive). So I e-mail Comcast and ask if their converter boxes have firewire out. The reply I received was, "Our converter boxes do have a Firewire output. You will be able to use your recorder to record your HDTV programming".


Awesome, so I call Comcast to place my order. But just to make sure, I ask for the tech support department. The guy there tells me they have the 5100 and the 6200, it has firewire and DVI outputs but they're not activated. No service anywhere has active firewire outputs. I start arguing with the guy saying that there are parts of the country on Comcast that already have the 6200 and 6208 with firewire active. He says there's no way, and i hang up...


What is going on here? If there's no firewire out there, why do D-VCRs even exist? I refuse to use analog video connections and all I want to do is record HDNet or INHD for later viewing. Is this possible?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Patfaram: Firewire will be active in less than a month on the 6200's in Washington as well the DVI port.


----------



## Babula

Also the T165 is OTA anyway.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Hello Jeremyfr,


What in the world?!? You're just yank'n us. You've inhaled too many fumes & partaken in RAVE X substances in your DJ'n sideline. April Fools isn't in February.

*If you're telling us the truth, then how do I exchange my DCT5100 for a STB with FIREWIRE & DVI ports enabled & active?* The Comcast (formerly AT&T Broadband) phone reps & tech support don't know about any deployment of new STBs with Firewire & DVI ports installed & enabled. They also haven't heard of any software/firmware updates being pushed anytime soon.


r0bErT4u



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Patfaram: Firewire will be active in less than a month on the 6200's in Washington as well the DVI port.*


----------



## bpgreen20

Jeremy


Will the DVI ports be active on the 5100's also? If not is there a reason to get the upgrade to the 6200?


Brian


----------



## Babula

Hey robert4u,


Your questioning of Jeremy's varacity is "tasteless" (in bold type yet?) My goodness, get a life!


----------



## mpestrada74




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *
> 
> If you're telling us the truth, then how do I exchange my DCT5100 for a STB with FIREWIRE & DVI ports enabled & active?*



I'll take a wild stab here, but I'd wait atleast a month like Jeremy is predicting, and give Comcast a call then?


----------



## jameskollar

So firewire will be activated but I'm not sure what it does for me.


Is the following right?


1) If I have a firewire capture card on my computer I will be able to use standard DV capture software to get the raw signal including Dolby Digital.


2) The output us whatever the box is currently tuned to.


3) Will not output HD signals, SD at best.


4) Serial port still not activated so unless you have an IR blaster on your computer you cannot change channels automatically.


Further question, if firewire is made available, is there any one out there who plans to use it and what would you use it for?


----------



## RGoldberg

Jeremy has never steered us wrong before, so I'd take his word for it on the upgrades. That's good enough for me.


Ron


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm not gonna give exact dates but the firmware push is straight down from corporate there was no local decision involved it was handed down from the top so trust it will happen very soon. And most CSR's know of it they're just choosing to keep there mouths shut about it.


If it doesn't happen within a month then you can say whatever you want about me but I have never taken "X" as you call it and I'm not some little punk that knows jacks*** about what he's talking about.


Sorry life doesnt move at the pace of Robert's but you just have to deal with it.


With personal attacks like your's Robert its enough for me to leave and let you guys live without information and see how you like it.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aressa_
> *I have a question for TiVo owners with Comcast HD: Is the $5.10/month worth the trouble of watching the occasional HDTV broadcast Live?*



It is for me. I watch everything I can in HD, even if it means staying up late.


TiVo is now mostly for non-HD shows and CBS (which is not available in HD over Comcast in Seattle thanks to COX owning KIRO).


----------



## tluxon

Is anybody getting the All-Star game on INHD without terrible pixellation? I've rarely had any problems with either of the INHD channels, but this is practically unwatchable.


Tim


[edit] - I switched channels and then went back and that seemed to clear it up.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> With personal attacks like your's Robert its enough for me to leave and let you guys live without information and see how you like it.



Jeremy,


If you remember me, I think you know how I feel about what you're doing here. I wouldn't let one bad apple spoil all this for you. You're passionate about Comcast and truly believe in what you're doing. Comcast needs more employees like you. That said...


When I read robs post I didn't quite know what to make of it. At first I took it as a poor attempt at humor and not a personal attack. However, you took it that way and that is *enough to warrant an apology.* Bad thing about these message boards is you can't read a persons body language to help determine their intent. I hope Robs intent was innocent. But even if it wasn't, Don't let it get to you. I'm sure I am speaking for a lot of us, you have earned our respect and I personally thank you for being on this thread.


Jim Kollar


----------



## poppa

r0bErT4u, you are out of line. The only contribution you have made to this thread is to whine and insult.


There's been far too many whiners and ranters; you guys can take your business elsewhere if you are that unhappy. Nobody is making you use cable. I'm sick of listening to all the babies; I'm here to find out news, who cares how unhappy you guys are; take it to a shrink.


Firewire, DVI, new HD stations will all come in time. A year ago we had nothing, and finally there is a decent number of HD stations to choose. Just chill out and wait, nothing you say is going to make it happen any sooner.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *With personal attacks like your's Robert its enough for me to leave and let you guys live without information and see how you like it.*



Hmmm. I didn't read it that way. I thought he was just being over the top with his surprise.


I personally don't care about firewire or DVI (my HTPC runs via DVI) I'm curious to know when Comcast will be ready to issuesCableCards for folks with OpenCable capable hardware.


Oh, and when we'll get CPS and UPN, but we already know the answer to that...


----------



## bpgreen20

Please don't leave us Jeremy. I'm excited about the DVI. If the difference is anything like what I got when I switched to dvi with my computer and DVD player I will be more than happy. I watch this thread intently primarily waiting for the news you share with us. I don't think Robert intended his post to be an attack.


ianken - check out the Gefen 4-1 dvi switcher. It works pretty good.


Brian


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Hmmm. I didn't read it that way. I thought he was just being over the top with his surprise.*



Me either, while personal attacks shouldn't be tolerated, people need to have thicker skins and not be so sensitive. This is the Internet after all and there is going to be a variety of opinions (this is a good thing). While some may think someone is 'whining' there may be plenty of others who are likewise upset or frustrated.


Jeremy: I have a question, will this firmware update enable VOD?


Thanks!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Wow, I don't check this site for a day and a real @#$%storm comes down!


----------



## Llamas

Firewire will output HD. We're still waiting on a firewire capture solution for the PC, though.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Jeremy: I have a question, will this firmware update enable VOD?



VOD is not really firmware dependent. VOD is still on schedule for rollout and has launched so far in Everett with the rest of Sno county not too far down the road, after that you'll shortly see other areas in Pierce/King County.


I'd say that most everyone in Western Washington will have VOD by the end of summer.


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW what I took as a personal attack was this statement



> Quote:
> You've inhaled too many fumes & partaken in RAVE X substances in your DJ'n sideline



for 1 I dont do any illegal drugs, and secondly I find it very predujice to make a statement based on a belief that if you're a DJ you must take Ecstasy.


At any rate whats said is said and done is done if I took it the wrong way I'm sorry.


Jeremy


----------



## r0bErT4u

Hello Jeremyfr,


Surprize & doubt, rubbing eyes, cleaning glasses, and making sure I read your post correctly was what I wanted to convey. No malice or personal attack. If you read it that way, I apologize for offending you.


If you & others don't like my way to venting my concerns (ie. Software/Firmware updates, Picture & Sound Quality issues, No Superbowl in HD ... blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda), then I shall vent via other venues.


Please don't leave on my account.


Ciao,


r0bErT4u



QUOTE]_Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
*I'm not gonna give exact dates but the firmware push is straight down from corporate there was no local decision involved it was handed down from the top so trust it will happen very soon. And most CSR's know of it they're just choosing to keep there mouths shut about it.


If it doesn't happen within a month then you can say whatever you want about me but I have never taken "X" as you call it and I'm not some little punk that knows jacks*** about what he's talking about.


Sorry life doesnt move at the pace of Robert's but you just have to deal with it.


With personal attacks like your's Robert its enough for me to leave and let you guys live without information and see how you like it.* [/quote]


----------



## patfaram




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Patfaram: Firewire will be active in less than a month on the 6200's in Washington as well the DVI port.*



That is awesome news Jeremy. Based on your previous posts, I believe you know what you're talking about. I apologize if I started an uproar with the tone of my post. It's just very frustrating to sink a ton of money into a home theater only to find that companies are holding back releasing technology. I know most people feel they are early adopters of this technology, but I've been watching HDTV since early 2000 when the only channels available were HDNet and HBO. I've been talking about HDTV since 1990. So to me, it's been a very slow crawl just to get where we are.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *So firewire will be activated but I'm not sure what it does for me.
> 
> 
> Is the following right?
> 
> 
> 1) If I have a firewire capture card on my computer I will be able to use standard DV capture software to get the raw signal including Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> 2) The output us whatever the box is currently tuned to.
> 
> 
> 3) Will not output HD signals, SD at best.
> 
> 
> 4) Serial port still not activated so unless you have an IR blaster on your computer you cannot change channels automatically.
> 
> 
> Further question, if firewire is made available, is there any one out there who plans to use it and what would you use it for?*



James - Currently firewire is the only connection that transfers true digital HD information for recording, including Dolby, identical to the original. It will also limit recordability if a copy protection flag is present. I haven't seen any posts that mention firewire recording on a PC. I have seen posts where Macs are recording with VirtualDVHS software. I just purchased a D-VHS VCR that records via firewire.


The only way I see anyone being able to record premium sat or cable content on a PC is when either someone comes out with a DirecTV or Cable decoder card for the PC or VirtualDVHS software that emulates a D-VHS deck.


FYI - DVI is also pure digital but it is for monitors only and there is no audio.


----------



## jimre

So there's still the question - is Comcast now deploying 6200 boxes instead of 5100s here in Puget Sound? If so, how can we swap our 5100 for a 6200?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> The only way I see anyone being able to record premium sat or cable content on a PC is when either someone comes out with a DirecTV or Cable decoder card for the PC or VirtualDVHS software that emulates a D-VHS deck.



Thanks patfaram. The D-VHS pointed me in the right direction. Turns out MS has an example program / source to take the bitstream from a D-VHS deck and render it. Although this isn't VirtualDVHS, it does give one some hope that a PC version of a dumbed down VirtualDVHS (no transport control, no channel changing) could be developed to capture the raw bitstream from the 6200 STB and store it on a PC. Also, I would think that the raw stream is decrypted even for encrypted channels. Else what good is it. (Firewire output). BTW: The bitstream from a D-VHS deck is standard mpeg, nothing special about it. Again, I am asuuming that the same is true for the firewire bitstream.


----------



## r0bErT4u

I asked the same question. The answer was soon, but no specific date.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *So there's still the question - is Comcast now deploying 6200 boxes instead of 5100s here in Puget Sound? If so, how can we swap our 5100 for a 6200?*


----------



## GaryStebbins

I just called as a "potential customer" (which I am), and was told here in Edmonds the 6200 is not being deployed, only the 5100. They couldn't tell me when the 6200 would be available, but did say it is available in Everett. However, when the 6200 is available, they would swap it for the 5100 at my request without any problems. (I think I would ask to have that in the signup contract.







)


Gary


----------



## RGoldberg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *So there's still the question - is Comcast now deploying 6200 boxes instead of 5100s here in Puget Sound? If so, how can we swap our 5100 for a 6200?*



When I got hooked up in Centralia right after Xmas, I got a 6200. That's what they showed up with, I didn't ask for any particular box.


Ron


----------



## nodrog2

I am in Edmonds and have a 6200, they even exchanged it with another 6200 to try and solve a CC problem. So they definitely are available. Incidentally the CC problem is lack of transmission from Comcast on KOMO, KCPQ< and 114 ( I forget its acronym). CC is great on KINGHD and HBOHD and all analog channels.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm getting CC on my 6200 on all the HD channels including 104, one thing I notice is that there are times where line 21 goe's inactive on 104 suddenly and then goes active again (yes I can see line 21 on my set). Its being transmitted in the feed. I was told on many sets you have to use the internal CC decoder on the 6200 and not the CC decoder on the TV.


Jeremy


----------



## ericjut

I'm getting a 2nd HDTV unit, and I just learned that it would cost me $10.10 / mo extra to get a 2nd Receiver. I was ready to pay my $5.10 extra, but $10/mo seems expensive for what I pay already. Is that the norm? Anybody else with 2 tuners around?


-eric


----------



## alma321

Jeremyfr- Anything new on StarzHD? Stopped seeing the commercials form Comcast stating the channel would be coming soon.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Anything new on StarzHD? Stopped seeing the commercials form Comcast stating the channel would be coming soon



I have not heard anything yet, I know they are doing this software update and launching some VOD area's so that may have the STARZ/Cinemax on hold temporarily.


----------



## Llamas

Eric, is it $5.10 extra for an HD box over the standard $5.00 for a digital box? Ah, the joy of being nickeled and dimed to death.


----------



## ericjut

Llamas,


I guess it makes sense, I just thought they wouldn't swindle me twice for the HD service, but I guess it's a per box surcharge... (sigh)


Oh well, I guess I'll cough up the money... :/


Thanks for the info.


-eric


----------



## nishant

Hi, while I have been reading through this board on a semi-regular basis, I still have a few questions that may be a little novice:


1) NoDrog2 talks about a CC problem with his 6200 box. Could some explain what this is please? Additionally, if you could also elaborate about the line 21 issue.


2) There has been talk about the firewire ports being active on the 6200 boxes as well. People have mentioned the potential of recording HDTV content with their computers. However, someone mentioned that there isn't any sort of firewire capture devices for the computer yet. I was searching around and came across the Adaptec FireConnect 4300 (you'll have to search on your own as I can't post URL's yet). This is basically a PCI card with firewire ports that are meant to capture data. Could this be used to record HDTV shows?



And while I'm on the topic of the 6200, I just had one installed over the weekend. I am in Bellevue. Yes, I tried using the DVI connection, and Yes, it does work!


I want to warn you all about using the DVI connection. Before I hooked up the DVI connection, I had gone into the menu to set the tv mode to 16:9, 720P output with 480I override. After I plugged in the DVI connection, it seemed to reset all of those settings. It had changed back to 4:3, 480I output and no override. At first, I didn't know why my picture quality was so poor compared to using the component video output. I had even reverted back to only component video cables. Once the PQ didn't improve, I realized that it was a setting problem and then discovered that the settings werer reset. I'm not sure if this is a known issue, but Jeremy, if you could please follow up on this, that would be great. For those that do hook up the 6200 via DVI, you will be able to verify that your connection is working because the word DVI will flash on the display when you power on the 6200 box.


In terms of comparing the overall PQ, I haven't come to conclusion as to which is better. My setup is this -- I have the 6200 hooked up to a Samsung HLM507W using both component and DVI cables (both AudioQuest). Over the weekend, I watched a variety of HD content (NBA All-Star game, movies on HBO HD, and a bit of InHD) and here's what I found so far. The PQ using DVI is sharper, cleaner, and is smoother on the edges. But it's also a much brighter picture that at times, looks as if the color is a little washed out. Compared to the component where the color is much richer. I intend to conduct more tests with hopes to conclude it with the Oscar Awards as my final test. Also, the DVI picture doesn't completely fill up my screen -- it has very thin black bars all around the picture. The same as when I'm using my computer via the PC input.


This actually has led me to a third question. Since DVI is a complete digital connection (and signal), is there still a need to buy an expensive cable, or is it OK to go with slightly cheaper cables? Currently, I'm using an AudioQuest cable that costs $100 for 2 meters. But if it's possible to use a cable that costs half that much without losing any quality, then I would go for that.


Thank you in advance to everyone for your time in responding to my questions.


Cheers,

--Nishant


----------



## nodrog2

As for CC (closed captioning) in my area - Edmonds- it isn't available on KOMOHD,KCPQHD or KTWBHD. My CC decoder is active as I do receive CC on HBOHD and KINGHD. I know its available in Everett and don't understand what the hang up is in Edmonds. I have been in contact with Comcast people and they are going to get back to me. I hope with a positive result as hearing loss makes it a poor watch without CC. This is just a follow up, not a complaint, as I believe they are trying to help.


----------



## artseattle

Nishant, surprised and pleased to hear that you have DVI enabled. Could you share with us your firmware version? Thanks.


"Check the Firmware Ver. through the Internal Diagnostics Menu. This is accessed by powering the 6200 "off" & pressing the select button within 2 seconds of powering off. After accessing this, Arrow Down to 08 Code Modules and press select: This will give you the version of the SW & Firmware"


----------



## Nausicaa

I still have 5.03 on my 5100 here in Bellevue and the DVI port remains inactive.


----------



## patja

@nishant:

$100 for a 2m DVI cable is excessive. You do need to pay attention to quality on DVI cables, particularly if you are looking at long runs (long being 7 - 10m).


I run 720p from my HTPC to my projector on a 10m DVI cable I got from digitalconnection for $125. Other well respected brands/sources are RAM electronincs and Lindy.


----------



## jhachey

I emailed a local Comcast VP about channel launches and received the following reply:


> Quote:
> Joe,
> 
> 
> No new news on KIRO. On 2/26 we will be launching CinemaxHD and StarzHD. Beyond that, we are always looking at other HD programming options.
> 
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## Jeremyfr

Nishant Line 21 is simply the raster line of the picture that CC data is transmitted in, its part of the typical overscan of a tv so you dont see it but from time to time you might see it creep down into your picture if it has it will simply be a line accross the top with various white bars intermittently flashing in it. I'm using my HD box on a 4:3 SD set so when watching some HD material I can clearly see line 21 channel 104 being one of those channels. My set will internally decode the CC on HD channels just fine as will my 6200.


What I was saying though was while watching channel 104 when I was checking to see if I could get CC or not I noticed that for no reason line 21 will go inactive (stop flashing) and all CC will go away and then 5 to 10 seconds later it becomes active again.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *I emailed a local Comcast VP about channel launches and received the following reply:
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> No new news on KIRO. On 2/26 we will be launching CinemaxHD and StarzHD. Beyond that, we are always looking at other HD programming options.
> 
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Steve*



Thanks for the update. Even without KIRO it sounds good to me! Hopefully Starz is starting to show more actual HD content, because there have been a lot of complaints about the lack of it. It's nice to have the option of an HD movie during weeknights with these two channels. Hopefully the date turns out to be true.


----------



## poppa

Nishant,


Thanks for the info. I have the same tv, so this is very interesting to me. Please keep us up to date. If this works out, I'll have to get a DVI switcher box.


I'm sure there is a cheaper DVI cable that would be acceptable. When I got my Bravo D1 DVI DVD player, it came with a cheaper cable, but I can't recall how much it was. They have a 6m cable for about $130.


Looks like Pacific Cable ( http://www.pacificcable.com/DVI.htm ) has them a lot cheaper, and they are local.


----------



## ericjut

If you're planning to order from Pacific Cable, make sure you order exactly what you need (call them if needed). Last time, I ordered a DVI M1-DA that had all the pins showing for both Digital and Analog to find out that the cable was a DVI-A only! When I called them to try to return it, they told me I would have to pay a 15% re-stocking fee (and I was responsible for both shipping). Kinda expensive experience when the mistake was not enough information on their website.


Anyways... I ordered from them several times and the cables are good quality and all, so I would order from them again. But I'll always give them a call before I put my order.










-eric


----------



## Milt99

I am very late to this thread so pardon any lapse.

I got my 6200 on Feb 8th.

Cable Guy said he thought DVI "might" be working, unsure.

I didn't really watch anything until last weekend.

Shrek & Jurassic Park III.

Just now I connected the DVI to my HS-20 and BAM! Ocean's 11 in HD on HBOHD.

MUCH better than component to my eyes, and 5.1.

If this is not news than please excuse this but I am a bit pleased.


DVI is BetterCables 9.5m, really surprised at the pq.


Doug


----------



## alma321

Milt99. Does the DVI cable pass a 5.1 singal as well?


----------



## Roto

A bit off topic, but I definitely got my bandwidth upgrade for the internet service after rebooting my modem today. I'm in Shoreline.


----------



## mpestrada74




> Quote:
> I'm not gonna give exact dates but the firmware push is straight down from corporate there was no local decision involved it was handed down from the top so trust it will happen very soon. And most CSR's know of it they're just choosing to keep there mouths shut about it.



Just got off the phone w/ a Comcast CSR who said there was going to be a firmware upgrade on the 18th. He was supposedly reading from a company email. He didn't have details about the update or if DVI will or won't be activated on existing cable boxes. Here's to hoping...



> Quote:
> Milt99. Does the DVI cable pass a 5.1 singal as well?



DVI is video only.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> A bit off topic, but I definitely got my bandwidth upgrade for the internet service after rebooting my modem today. I'm in Shoreline.



Me too!!!!! You do have to reboot the modem though. Wonder how long the upgrade has been there since I haven't rebooted my modem in over a month and never noticed the speed increase until I did. Way to go Comcast! BTW: I'm in Tacoma/Lakewood


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Milt99. Does the DVI cable pass a 5.1 singal as well?*



I know of no DVI implementation that passes audio. Not like I'd want to use the cheese speakers in a TV or my projector for audio.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *I know of no DVI implementation that passes audio. Not like I'd want to use the cheese speakers in a TV or my projector for audio.*



hdmi - superset of dvi that includes audio.


btw - the moto boxes only do dvi (no audio)


----------



## bpgreen20

Rebooted the modem and I got my bandwidth upgrade too! Also in Tacoma/Lakewood area. Thanks for the tip guys.


Still no DVI though.


----------



## mpestrada74

What's the new bandwidth cap for Comcast now?


----------



## brente

3mb down, 256kbps up for standard internet service.


4mb down, 384kbps up for their home networking option config


----------



## patfaram




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *A bit off topic, but I definitely got my bandwidth upgrade for the internet service after rebooting my modem today. I'm in Shoreline.*



Off topic but, is that why my bandwidth seems faster? I just replaced my router, which required unplugging the modem, and thought it was faster than usual.


----------



## nishant

Here are the settings from my comcast box (DCT 6200):


Menu > Setup > Cable Box > See Configuration


S/W Ver: 51.42 - 2002

Firmware Version: 07.07



I also forgot to mention that I have not yet tweaked my Samsung DLP. If anyone has successfully tweaked their set, please let know which settings you used as well as how to get into the Service Menu.



As for outputting 5.1 sound, you can use the optical output. I have a cable that runs into my receiver and the surround sound is great when the HD channels are broadcasting it.


Cheers,

--Nishant


----------



## Jeremyfr




3mbps down here in south Everett/Lynnwood as well.


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyfr

I didn't work for the last 2 days checked my work email and sure enough 3mbps launched today in most areas. though it can take up to 2/25 for you modem to get the config file push.


also appears there is a software update taking place on all 5100/6200's this morning, whether it just 5.03 or 7.07 I do not know.


----------



## artseattle

It'll be like Christmas morning if the upgrade comes through. Well, at least it's something.


What should we notice with the upgrade besides DVI activation?


Thanks!


----------



## Bruceko

Just watched the download to my DTC. to early to tell what if does. the guide is not restored yet.


----------



## Bruceko

firmware 7.07


----------



## mpestrada74

Hello, DVI.







Now I have to get one of those DVI switchboxes...


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nishant_
> *
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I have not yet tweaked my Samsung DLP. If anyone has successfully tweaked their set, please let know which settings you used as well as how to get into the Service Menu.
> *



I think this may help you out:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=256065


----------



## Jeremyfr

7.07 Is Here!!!!!!! DVI active


----------



## bpgreen20




> Quote:
> 7.07 Is Here!!!!!!! DVI active




Does this include the 5100 boxes? Or is it only the 6200s?


----------



## jameskollar

What's with Comcast? Something has to be wrong! They're actaully helpful.


Today I got the 7.07 firmware update. However, I only have a lowly 5100 so it does me no good. Called Comcast TODAY, explained my dilema and asked for a 6200. Not only did the service rep know what I was talking about, she scheduled an appointment to have the old box switched out and replaced, TODAY between 2 and 6PM.


This is wrong! Something must have happened. Did I wake up in an alternate Universe where the cable company is actually my friend? Service tech is probably going to show up with the wrong box. I mean, it just can't be that simple. Or maybe I'm still asleep and I'll wake up in a bit with the Universe restored to what it used to be.


Running out to buy an HD-VHS deck TODAY.


----------



## bpgreen20

I just called and got mine set up for TOMORROW afternoon. Nice work Comcast.


----------



## jacobhorn

Can the DVI out on the 6200 boxes be hooked directly into a DVI input on an LCD computer monitor for HD display? Or are the DVI's different?

Thanks.


J


----------



## mpestrada74




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpgreen20_
> *Does this include the 5100 boxes? Or is it only the 6200s?*



DVI is ative on my 5100.


----------



## Nausicaa

Still see 5.03 / Component Only here in Bellevue, but I'll give it a few days to propogate out.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Running out to buy an HD-VHS deck TODAY.*



Perhaps I'm missing something, but this firmware update still doesn't activate any Firewire ports, does it? If not, then how are you planning to hook up a D-VHS deck? Any additional info is appreciated.


Thanks,


Dan


----------



## alma321

Great. Tried hooking up DVI yesterday. Picture would not come up, only flashing letters on the display of the Moto box. Tried box with another HD TV I have but once again, only flashing letters. Called Comast Tech Support. They tried sending a singal to the box, which did not fix the issue. Tech advised I would need my box exchanged for a new one. They also advised some sort of firmware upgrade would be sent out this morning. I asked if that would activate the DVI. They advised they had no idea what it would do but she did not think it would activate DVI. Because of my schedule my box will be delevired next week. Have been waiting so long for the DVI upgrade and it was only a matter of waiting 1 more day. Kind of funny I guess. Ironic, but funny.


----------



## Jeremyfr

DVI and Firewire were activated with this upgrade.


However the firewire is only Isychronis meaning you can hook up a DVHS deck to record but you cannot play back through the DCT likewise it will not support an external HDD yet.


Jeremy


----------



## curtisb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *DVI and Firewire were activated with this upgrade.
> 
> 
> However the firewire is only Isychronis meaning you can hook up a DVHS deck to record but you cannot play back through the DCT likewise it will not support an external HDD yet.
> 
> 
> Jeremy*



Jeremy, as always, thanks for the info. Do you know if the Isycnronis issue a hardware limitation or is it software that could be changed if Comcast decided to do so?


Edit* - BTW, Happy 100th page the Tivolicious


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nishant_
> *
> 
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I have not yet tweaked my Samsung DLP. If anyone has successfully tweaked their set, please let know which settings you used as well as how to get into the Service Menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> --Nishant*



The other post refers to the HLN series. There is another thread for the HLM series. The following is a start that will help, it turns off the black enhancing circuitry which help shadows (I think). Be sure to save your original values:


Mute 182 Power (to get into the Service Menu)


sub menu 2 - MN82860

BLIM 0

BSTPO 0

BKAKOU 0

RMC 0


----------



## r0bErT4u

Still no updates in Kent. Has anyone got a straight answer on how to upgrade to a new DCT6xxx with Firewire & DVI installed & enabled?!?


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Still see 5.03 / Component Only here in Bellevue, but I'll give it a few days to propogate out.*


----------



## bpgreen20

I just called and asked for it and had no problem. They are coming out tomorrow.


----------



## jameskollar

Well, a little bit of reality seeped into my new universe. Got a call from the service guy saying he knew nothing about a DCT6200, that he only had a DCT5100. But my luck held out. The guy said he'd call me back in 10 minutes after talking with his supervisor. Supervisor wasn't available so according to what he said, he pulled over and physically looked at his "DCT5100" and realized it had a DVI output (plus firewire) and asked if he should bring that over. Of course, I said YES!!!


To make a long story short, the out in the field guys are the last to hear of any improvements (hear that Jeremy, y'all should really be bringing them up to speed). Turns out the box he was calling a 5100 was indeed a 6200 so as I am typing this, I am recording in HD. As advertised, playback looks just like the original. The HD deck I have passes through the HD signal just fine so it's possible that I can just move the Toslink and component cables from my cable box to the D-VHS deck. Not sure I like the D-VHS deck I bought (bought it for $500 bucks on whim, probably way more than I should have paid). I have 30 days to take it back though so we'll see.


Comcast Rules!


Now, can we just get rid of that ugly guide? And can we please get Kiro? And can you quit compressing the 480i digital so much? And .....









I am one happy camper. Thanks Comcast


----------



## poppa

Is the analog output of the 6200 better than the 5100? Or what would be the reason to upgrade if the 5100 has DVI.


Getting a clueful person on the phone can be luck-of-the-draw. The one I contacted thought I was talking about VOD and that it wouldn't be available to Redmond for another month. After I asked her if she knew what DVI was, she said they had no more 6200s available ... maybe I'll try a different one tomorrow, after I verify I don't have DVI. (I know my first 5100 didn't have it, I'm pretty sure my current one doesn't either.)


I'm glad to hear people are getting their DVI working, let us know how the picture quality compares!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Curtis: Its just a software issue and yes I would say 99% chance of in the future of having a Asynchronous firewire connection.


Robert: Being that they updated around 20,000 HD box's it may take a while for everyone to get the update.


----------



## jkalles

I also can't seem to get any luck with the consumer reps. She said the only upgrade going on was for the bandwith, and that the DVI outputs shouldn't work. I made her set an appointment anyway for a 6200 since my 5100 doesn't have DVI anyway. It gets really frustrating when the consumer is better informed then the reps (thanks to Jeremy







. Hopefully everything will be running smoothly in a few days.


----------



## Milt99

I've watched some other HD content via DVI and noticed all looked better except INHD2.

Lots of motion artifacts and pixelation.

Anyone else notice the big difference between component and DVI?

This must have been mentioned before but WHAT is the deal with huge volume difference between channels.

Holy Crap what an annoyance.


----------



## mpestrada74

Since there have been some people who have said they have a 6200, out of curiosity I called Comcast to see if I could get one. The CSR was adamant about how they only have 5100's and nothing else. No big loss since my 5100 has an active DVI port anyway, but I just wish that everyone at Comcast was on the same page.


----------



## Milt99

Total noob here on Comcast.

I've looked through the setup menu etc.,

and haven't been able to find out how to delete unwanted channels.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

BTW, firmware is 7.07.

Thanx.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> I've watched some other HD content via DVI and noticed all looked better except INHD2. Lots of motion artifacts and pixelation.
> 
> Anyone else notice the big difference between component and DVI?



Only had it less than 1 day and you're complaining? (Just kidding). I noticed the same thing on the firewire output. Pixelation on the firewire that is not on the component. And so far I've only seen it on INHD2, not INHD1 or KING HD. (Viewing time: about 5 minutes on INHD1, 5 on INHD2 and 30 minutes on King, channel surfing on the other HDs). Gad, this is so new. Able to finally record HD including SHOWHD, HBOHD, etc. Very cool.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Ok, I've got mine hooked up via DVI now. Took me a while to figure out that I had to setup my projector correctly. I haven't watched too much yet, but I don't see any difference in picture quality yet.


BTW, I do have a 6200. I always thought I had a 5100. It's kind of hard to find the model number on these things.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Every Comcast person I've spoken to is on the same page. They all said that they only have DCT5100s and the DVI & Firewire ports aren't enabled. It's so frustrating ... Aaarrrggghhh!!! Even if the 7.07 software/firmware gets pushed to my stb ... it doesn't have the DVI & Firewire ports










I'll ask again ... How does a person get a new DCT6xxx with Firewire & DVI ports?!?


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Since there have been some people who have said they have a 6200, out of curiosity I called Comcast to see if I could get one. The CSR was adamant about how they only have 5100's and nothing else. No big loss since my 5100 has an active DVI port anyway, but I just wish that everyone at Comcast was on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jameskollar

From rob,



> Quote:
> I'll ask again ... How does a person get a new DCT6xxx with Firewire & DVI ports?!?



From me:



> Quote:
> Today I got the 7.07 firmware update. However, I only have a lowly 5100 so it does me no good. Called Comcast TODAY, explained my dilema and asked for a 6200. Not only did the service rep know what I was talking about, she scheduled an appointment to have the old box switched out and replaced, TODAY between 2 and 6PM.
> 
> 
> This is wrong! Something must have happened. Did I wake up in an alternate Universe where the cable company is actually my friend? Service tech is probably going to show up with the wrong box. I mean, it just can't be that simple. Or maybe I'm still asleep and I'll wake up in a bit with the Universe restored to what it used to be.



I am now able to record and play back HD content off of the firewire port with a brand new 6200. Rob, maybe you should come live in my universe.










Comcast must be full of misinformation right now. I bought my D-VHS deck today and started recording HD content (yes, I know what HD content is). Later today the rep that sold me the D-VHS deck called to apologize for selling me something that would not work (I was not able to answer the phone when he callled, I was having too much fun with my new D-VHS deck) since according to his contacts at Comcast (I bought the unit at magnolia Hi-Fi) firewire is not available in this area. He offered me a full refund.


This is what I think is happening after reading many of the post here. The HD boxes the service guys are carrying around are indeed 6200s, they just don't know it. As far as I know, there has NEVER been a 5100 with DVI hardware (look on the bottom of your box). Therefore, I suggest you call the CSRs and tell them the your cable box doesn't work at all. I bet you dollars to donuts that they'll show up with a shiney new 6200 with firewire and DVI ports, and they'll already be activated. I mean, get creative out there. I'm begining to think that all of the 5100's have already been passed out leaving only 6200's and the odd 5100 that has been returned.


----------



## bpgreen20

I just looked on the bottom of my box. I definitely have a 5100 with an active dvi port.


----------



## mpestrada74




> Quote:
> As far as I know, there has NEVER been a 5100 with DVI hardware



*checks bottom of my box*


5100 with active DVI port.







I'm not too worried about getting a 62xx model right now since my DVI port is active and I have no use for Firewire right now.


Now just gimme Kiro in HD!


Oh and side note...Click! Network in Tacoma says they're almost ready to launch their HD service with every local HD channel set to be available at launch (including Kiro and KSTW), along w/ most of the premium HD channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc) as well as DiscoveryHD. Their price point was a bit higher than Comcast however and they won't have INHD or INHD2.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Oh and side note...Click! Network in Tacoma says they're almost ready to launch their HD service with every local HD channel set to be available at launch (including Kiro and KSTW), along w/ most of the premium HD channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc) as well as DiscoveryHD. Their price point was a bit higher than Comcast however and they won't have INHD or INHD2.*



Be aware that Click! is simply pulling the local HD channels off air and then rebroadcasting them out over their network. Better than nothing (KIRO) I guess, but picture quality is probably not quite as high as a direct feed I would suspect.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> I just looked on the bottom of my box. I definitely have a 5100 with an active dvi port.



That's just fine. Go ahead and blow big holes in my theory. Darn it.











> Quote:
> Be aware that Click! is simply pulling the local HD channels off air and then rebroadcasting them out over their network. Better than nothing (KIRO) I guess, but picture quality is probably not quite as high as a direct feed I would suspect.



Actually, grabbing the signal off air and then rebroadcasting it should not result in any loss in picture quality. Depending on where they place their antennas and the quality of the signal they get, there should be no problem. Remeber, it's not like analog. All they are capturing is the bitstream, repackaging it around a new carrier frequency (and all that that entails, I don't know the details) and retransmitting the exact same bitstream on their network. As long as the bitstream isn't mangled, the output quality will be as good as from the broadcasters themselves. And if it is mangled, you'll get pixelation and potentially sound drop out. If that doesn't happen, the signal IS as good as the broadcasters.


----------



## Jeremyfr

More great news, VOD launched in all of Sno. County except Edmonds today.


----------



## darmad2002

I don't have the need for DVI or Firewire right now in my 5100, but if someone can confirm that SD channels are clearer in the 6200 vs 5100, I'll order up a 6200 just to improve my SD channel viewing.


Darryl


----------



## ErichGS




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *
> 
> Oh and side note...Click! Network in Tacoma says they're almost ready to launch their HD service with every local HD channel set to be available at launch (including Kiro and KSTW), along w/ most of the premium HD channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc) as well as DiscoveryHD. Their price point was a bit higher than Comcast however and they won't have INHD or INHD2.*



Click!'s HD service is up and running. They have KOMO, KING, KIRO, WB22, UPN11, KBTC and KCPQ. They also have ESPN, HDNet and Discovery HD Theater, HBO and Showtime. The price, with premium channels, is $15 extra above what you pay for the digital package of your choice. And, you can get HBO and Showtime in HD without having it in standard. So:


Digital Basic 39.99

HD Premium 15.95

Total 55.94


Since I am in UP (new launch area) I get free install and $10 off a month for the first year.


----------



## Andy Anderson

You lucky freakin' Tacomans.










That is an awesome package for that price. If Click! were available in Seattle, I would switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## ErichGS

Yeah, but the commute sucks


----------



## ErichGS

Also, I confirmed with the Click! rep that all of the HD boxes are 6200's.


----------



## mpestrada74

Too bad my price for Comcast service is too competitive since I'm in the Click! network area. I currently pay $37.99/mo for digital cable (locals, ESPN, INHD, INHD2). I'm debating whether the extra cash is worth losing INHD and INHD2 but gaining KIRO, UPN, Discovery, and HDNet.










ErichGS,


Is that $39.99 price permanent or is it a special promo going on?


----------



## ErichGS

39.99 is their regular price for digital basic. Being that I live in University Place and they just launched here, I will be getting the digital basic for 29.99/month for the first 12 months. So my monthly bill will actually be around $45/month for the first year.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Just wanted to let you all know got confirmation on StarzHD and Cinemax HD launching next Thursday the 26th as was mentioned earlier.


Is it just me or is it starting to feel like christmas?


----------



## howcome

Hi, Guys:

Newbie here. Just got me a HT setup.

Toshiba 51HX83

Harman Kardon AVR230

Onkyo SKS510 6.1

Toshiba DVD (non progressive)


Am getting Dish Network hookup. $40.99/month for their basic package + HD package + local. The HD package includes ESPN HD, Discover HD, HDnet, HDnet Movie. Any comments?

The Dish Guy was supposed to be here last Saturday, but cancelled the appointment at the last minute. Told me that they didn't have their 8100 HD receiver. Showed up this Tuesday, a ncie guy, spent 1 hour to setup the Dish and wiring, started activation of the 8100... Wouldn't download. Blamed it on a "bad box", run out and got another one, messed around for another 2 hours... Exactly the same problem. Changed a bunch of wires and connectors. Same!!! Hooked up a SD box and worked fine. We were both pissed. Left after 9 pm. Told me "You are on my mind". No show last night. I am beginning to wonder...

What's you guys' experience with Dish Network? Any opinion regarding my choice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeremyfr

Howcome: this is the Seattle COMCAST thread you should probably direct your question somewhere else.


----------



## Llamas

I don't mean to be unfriendly, but your post doesn't fit the Comcast thread too well, unless you're asking if you should cancel dish and go with Comcast.


Here's a question for you: Can you tune HD over-the-air? If so, I'd go with satellite, Dish or DirecTV. If you can't get OTA signal, cable is your only way to get HD locals in this area.


--Mike


----------



## wareagle

Still no new firmware here (east Bellevue). I have a 5100 with DVI but no firewire port.


I also have a display with a non-HDCP DVI, so before I even think about getting a cable to try it, what is the status of HDCP for the signals from the Comcast box?


As far as I'm concerned, this is all just treading water, waiting for the important stuff like 6x08, CBS, and next weeks new HDTV signals.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Milt99_
> *Total noob here on Comcast.
> 
> I've looked through the setup menu etc.,
> 
> and haven't been able to find out how to delete unwanted channels.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> BTW, firmware is 7.07.
> 
> Thanx.*



Unfortunately you cannot delete channels with the current TV Guide software. Yeah, I know. Guide on comcast boxes are pretty lame.


For more info on Motorola HD boxes check out miatasm's FAQ page I guess he'll update the page soon for the DVI upgrade.


A quick question of my own. Can I use the DVI cable that came with my LCD monitor to check out the port on my cable box?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Can I use the DVI cable that came with my LCD monitor to check out the port on my cable box



Most likely not as one is DVI-A and the Other DVI-D which are uncompatable


----------



## brente

actually if you used it with our LCD monitor, odds are what you have will work. i've used the one that came with my dell lcd to my directv hd box to a plasma & it worked just fine. (dvi-a is analog for hooking to analog crts, e.g., where-as dvi-d is for a digital connection, used by PCs to an lcd, e.g.)


btw - here's a good source for explanation... http://datapro.datapro.net/dvi.html


----------



## Milt99

scorpi0,

Thanks for the reply on my channel blocking Q.

The only way to reasonably do it is to select the channels as

favorites and use the FAV button. Lame.

As far as your DVI cable, try it out.

Like brente, I'm betting it will work fine and is worth it.

HD via DVI on ComCast is much better than component for me.

My pj is LCD.


----------



## DougM

i just spoke to two separate csr's and they both said the 6200 was NOT available in seattle. Is the picture quality using the DVI output (vs component) worth the headache i'm going to have to go through to convince them to bring me a 6200? not to mention the $100 for a 3 meter DVI cable. Or should I wait for a digital video recording capable STB that they're supposedly coming out with? Or am I missing something here? this thread is very difficult to sift through.


can someone recommend a CSR at comcast i could talk to that would have a clue? basically my needs are simple. DVI out to my Toshiba, and eventually the ability to record in HiDef (preferably hard disk recording, not to tape)


----------



## Bruceko

I can tell no difference between component and DVI on hd programing on my 5100. The analog channels MAY look a little bit better on DVI but neither component or dvi look as good from the cable box as they do with the internal tuner on my pioneer set.


----------



## pastiche

I noticed tonight that KIRO-DT is now transmitting its regular fare on 7-1 along with a blank screen on 7-2.


Might the retransmission consent impasse with Comcast be due to an attempt to grab multiple digital channels? (I know that KCTS got its four, so I'm not so sure.)


Just a thought.


----------



## ericjut

Doug,


I had a similar experience with CSRs earlier this week when trying to order my second box. On two occasions, I requested 6200 and they both told me that they were not available. But they both told me that the Comcast guy would come with the latest box available so I gave them the benefit of the doubt.


When the Comcast guy arrived today, I asked him for a 6200 because I wanted the DVI output. At first, the guy told me that he had only 5100s but that he would go take a look. He came back with a 6200 in his hand, saying that he thought they were all 5100, but that he had actually only 6200 in his truck! To his defense, he showed me the box, and I had to agree with him that besides the 2 Firewire ports and the label, the boxes look almost exactly the same.


Since he had plenty of them, he even offered to exchange my 5100 for a new 6200. So I actually have 2 of them here now.










I also did got the new "On Demand"-ready remotes, even though the service isn't available here yet.


So, my advice to you is to not worry too much about what the CSR tells you. Try to get them to understand that you need a DVI output on your cable box and you would like to replace your current one. Whether they think you'll get another 5100 (with DVI) or a 6200 is irrelevent, chances are that you'll get a 6200 at this point.


My $0.02 for what they're worth.


-eric


----------



## nishant

EricJut: You mentioned that you got the new "on-demand remotes". What's different about them compared to the older remotes? The reason that I ask is because when the Comcast guy came to replace my 5100 with a 6200, he said that I didn't need a new remote and that my older one would work just fine.


Jeremy: Is it worth calling Comcast and having them deliver me one of the newer remotes?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *I noticed tonight that KIRO-DT is now transmitting its regular fare on 7-1 along with a blank screen on 7-2.
> 
> 
> Might the retransmission consent impasse with Comcast be due to an attempt to grab multiple digital channels? (I know that KCTS got its four, so I'm not so sure.)
> 
> 
> Just a thought.*



I doubt it. Those two feeds still total 19.2 mbps just like any other feed. It is a disturbing sign that KIRO may be considering multicasting. I frequently find the KCTS HD content to be sub-par, with a lot of high-motion macroblocking resulting from their low bitrate.


----------



## Jeremyfr

nishant there is no difference in the remotes only appearance difference's they both function exactly the same. There is 2 versions of the newer remote and one has a dedicated "VOD" button that simply takes you to the main VOD screen but to answer you're question no its not worth especially since if you called requesting a remote they'd charge about 8 bux for a new remote and no guarantee you'd even get the "new" remote.


----------



## nodrog2

Why is VOD not available in Edmonds only. Do we have a different head-end?? Are we too close to the water?? Have we upset someone?? Is it because of my CC problem??


Seriously, what is the reason?


----------



## Bremerton

I turned on my Zenith C32V37 today and notice something quite unusual. The quality of the Analog and Digital stations were simply amazing I said to myself something cant be right and sure enough i checked the firmware on the box by powering off the cable box and clicking ok on the remote it said Firmware 7.07 (yesterday it read 5.03) and I must say it makes a hell whole lot of difference. I am sure glad I got that Motorola 5200 piece of crap exchanged for the new 6200 box as its amazing. Im not sure if they upgraded the firmware in the 5200/5100 boxes can anyone confirm if they did???


I can now use DVI and am a happy camper as all my channels look outstanding, I am in the Seattle Area, can anyone else confirm that they upgraded the firmware in other cities??? Even without the DVI Port hooked up the picture is simply amazing and the difference now is so huge now that this new firmware upgrade took place WOWZERS!


Oh BTW if your cable company gave you the 5200 box get rid of it asap call up and complain about the quality and they will give you the all new Motorola 6200! And I must say there is a Huge and i repeat HUGE difference now that this new firmware upgrade is out!


Anyone else get the new firmware with DVI???


----------



## artseattle

Bremerton, I'm now confused about the differences between the 5100 and the 6200. I had HD installed three weeks ago in Central Seattle and was told that the 6200 was not available. I got the 5100 with the DVI inactive port. After reading through this forum, it seemed to me that the firmware upgrade can make some improvements in the picture but the newer box does not make a difference. Although I have not gotten the upgrade yet I believe that the 5100 will receive the 7.07 firmware. My HD picture is fantastic but the analog picture is poor.


Am I missing something here? I'm still not sure why I should request the newer box. (It is a pain for me to wait for Comcast and I hate having to negotiate with them.)


----------



## Bremerton

I can confirm I live on Capitol Hill I have a DCT 6200 I exchanged for it from the 5100 last week! And Yes the Analog was POOR until the NEW firmware Upgrade (7.07) TODAY!!! Its so Unbelievably crisp now its AMAZING!


I had the 5100 but was very Dissatisfied with it, the 6200 is alot better i suggest you get one swapped out! It will be free if you tell em something is wrong with it (shocks you or something like that)


This is the way HDTV should be Crisp and Clear even on Analog and Digital stations!


I have a regular Digital Cable box in my bedroom and the New Firmware Upgrade today blows that picture quality away BIG TIME! Before it was the one in the living room that was better!


----------



## chris5977

I live in West Seattle and still no firmware upgrade. When should I be concerned?


----------



## shin0bi

I too haven't received the firmware upgrade. *Trying to be patient* Will my SD channels look "that" much better with v.7.0x?


----------



## Bremerton

Yes there is a Huge difference!


----------



## Tivolicious

It's almost MARCH, and it's MADNESS that there's no KIRO.


-Steve


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by chris5977_
> *I live in West Seattle and still no firmware upgrade. When should I be concerned?*



I live in WS and no firware here either, I'd say, give em time...


Ric


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bremerton_
> *Yes there is a Huge difference!*



Seriously? Somewhere in the source is


#DEFINE USECRAPPYVIDEO 0 //This used to be 1. Oppps. My bad.


----------



## r0bErT4u

Thanks to this forum, I will soon be getting a DCT6200. Today, I spoke with a supervisor at Comcast. I gave her the link to this forum & a few other places on the web, then *BLING!*LIGHTBULB!* OMIGAWD, we are deploying the DCT6200!?!


I can't wait











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *From rob,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now able to record and play back HD content off of the firewire port with a brand new 6200. Rob, maybe you should come live in my universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast must be full of misinformation right now. I bought my D-VHS deck today and started recording HD content (yes, I know what HD content is). Later today the rep that sold me the D-VHS deck called to apologize for selling me something that would not work (I was not able to answer the phone when he callled, I was having too much fun with my new D-VHS deck) since according to his contacts at Comcast (I bought the unit at magnolia Hi-Fi) firewire is not available in this area. He offered me a full refund.
> 
> 
> This is what I think is happening after reading many of the post here. The HD boxes the service guys are carrying around are indeed 6200s, they just don't know it. As far as I know, there has NEVER been a 5100 with DVI hardware (look on the bottom of your box). Therefore, I suggest you call the CSRs and tell them the your cable box doesn't work at all. I bet you dollars to donuts that they'll show up with a shiney new 6200 with firewire and DVI ports, and they'll already be activated. I mean, get creative out there. I'm begining to think that all of the 5100's have already been passed out leaving only 6200's and the odd 5100 that has been returned.*


----------



## patfaram

Woo hoo!!! Got my 6200 installed on Wed. DVI and Firewire both active with 7.07 firmware. I was a new install and 7.07 was there from the start so I don't know if the box was already updated or if it was pushed down the moment it was connected.


I do notice a big picture difference between firewire and DVI. Firewire seems over saturated and getting artifacts and pixelation from time to time. DVI seems to have a brighter gamma and much more natural colors and skin tones.


My system:

Mitsubishi WS-55613 RP TV

Mitsubishi HD1100U D-VHS

Onkyo TX-NR801 Receiver

DALI Evidence 5.1 Loudspeakers


I am having some recording issues. I have firewire connecting the D-VHS to the TV and the 6200 to the TV. It records the video great, except for occasional drop outs and artifacts. But there's no audio. Is the firewire not delivering audio or is there something wrong with my deck? (It wouldn't surprise me - $180 open box special from Fry's) This deck only has stereo inputs/outputs (seems odd an HD device without SPDIF). Do I need a firewire capable AV Receiver?


----------



## wareagle

What is the process for Comcast deploying the new firmware? I still haven't received it, and apparently I'm not alone. Is there a list that someone looks at in the middle of the night and says, "I think I'll do this one tonight"? Is there something that I need to do to initiate a download? One would think it would be automated, and that everyone would get it about the same time.


----------



## wezar

Patfaram.


Does your TV have a digital out? Standalone HD Decoders/recievers like my old Panasonic TU-DST50 have a digital out that is connected to your A/V Reciever. So I imagine your HD cable box is connected that way but you are only getting video to the TV and do not have the Digital audio connected to your reciever. If the Tv has a digital out as I would expect you can connect that to a open digital input on your receiver.



what model VCR did you get the great deal on?


----------



## r0bErT4u

hello jameskollar ... Is audio & video being pumped out the Firewire port? So, you're recording HD broadcasts ... SWEET!!! I own a Philips DVDR80 and wonder if I can record HD broadcasts via the Firewire port.


I feel the pain of us subscribers suffering with the $H!TTY PQ & audio quirks of the DCT5100, that software/firmware updates that we never got fixed. We subscribers with DCT5100 haven't gotten a firmware/software update for over a year ... we'll have to wait just a little bit longer ... we're at Comcast's mercy.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *From rob,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now able to record and play back HD content off of the firewire port with a brand new 6200. Rob, maybe you should come live in my universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast must be full of misinformation right now. I bought my D-VHS deck today and started recording HD content (yes, I know what HD content is). Later today the rep that sold me the D-VHS deck called to apologize for selling me something that would not work (I was not able to answer the phone when he callled, I was having too much fun with my new D-VHS deck) since according to his contacts at Comcast (I bought the unit at magnolia Hi-Fi) firewire is not available in this area. He offered me a full refund.
> 
> 
> This is what I think is happening after reading many of the post here. The HD boxes the service guys are carrying around are indeed 6200s, they just don't know it. As far as I know, there has NEVER been a 5100 with DVI hardware (look on the bottom of your box). Therefore, I suggest you call the CSRs and tell them the your cable box doesn't work at all. I bet you dollars to donuts that they'll show up with a shiney new 6200 with firewire and DVI ports, and they'll already be activated. I mean, get creative out there. I'm begining to think that all of the 5100's have already been passed out leaving only 6200's and the odd 5100 that has been returned.*


----------



## jameskollar

Hi Rob,


yes, audio and video is being pumped out on the firewire port. Last night for example, my wife and I watched The Apprentice (in SD) and ER (in HD) that we had recorded on Thursday. In 2 hours of viewing, there were about 4 minor glitches, each less than 1 second. I've seen the glithes when viewing other programs and glitches seem to be coming from the firewire port not the deck (glitches also occur when deck is in playthrough mode). The glitches are minor and just a small nuisance. I also know for a fact that I can record Dolby Digital 5.1 with my deck (JVC 30K). Saaaaweeeet!


----------



## artseattle

...and thanks to Bremerton for the tip. I called Comcast yesterday to ask about the Firmware upgrade for my 5100. They tried to do it while I was on the phone but it didn't take. The CSR knew that the analog picture should improve and he stated that DVI and Firewire would be activated. He then realized that I had the 5100 and said that I would need the 6200 to get everything to work.


So... he scheduled a service call for this morning, about 18 hours after the call. I decided to not write a positive note until after...


Cableguy just left. Great service, he called about ten minutes before arriving to review the service order. He carried in a 6200 and he and I decided to do a before and after test of the analog picture as well as the menu. I have PIP so we also compared the analog picture through the box with the direct analog connection.


With the 5100, the analog picture was clearly inferior to the direct analog picture. The colors were oversaturated and slightly more blurry. (as an aside, my analog XBR still looks better than my digital XBR with analog signals).


The 6200 came with the new firmware already loaded. It looks identical to the 5100 except for the Firewire ports. My old 5100 already had the DVI port. The 6200 analog picture looked at least equal to the direct analog picture and on one channel was slightly sharper. It's close, but clearly the 6200 analog picture with the 7.07 firmware is a significant visual improvement over the 5100 with the old firmware (5.02?) I can't say whether the 5100 with the 7.07 firmware would be equally good.


The menu added a "Timer" option. This is great. Now you can set up the box to automatically change channels to match VCR recordings. I use a SVHS and can now tape different digital and HD shows without worrying about setting the box for each show! The tech also said that VOD was coming next week and that the demo set in the Comcast North Seattle office already has the new software on it.


All for now. A good Comcast experience! Next, I'll try DVI.


----------



## Vespa

Ok, I got my Comcast HD receiver in October.


I am too lazy to yank it out of the TV Stand right now...but I have to ask: I have the box that has a silver front and USB1.1 and av connctions on the left, and a smart card slot on the right....I know I have a DVI slot on the back.


If I gointo the config screen from the menu, it says I have:


Model: DCT

S/W Ver: 50.00-1078


the on the otherside it says I have firmware 08


Where does that leave me? Should I get a new box? Is my DVI active? I don't have a DVI cable, and I don't want to but one if it's not working yet.


Thanks


----------



## bpgreen20




> Quote:
> The menu added a "Timer" option. Does anyone know what this is for? The tech said that VOD was coming next week and that the demo set in the Comcast North Seattle office already has the new software on it.



The tech that brought my 6200 out thought the timer had something to do with the PVR function that is supposed to be coming. I expect he was confused because I thought we were going to need the 6208 or 6408 for the pvr.


Does anyone know where the audio compression settings should be set? The tech set it to heavy compression. The other options were none or light compression.


----------



## artseattle

I think I figured out the "Timer" option. See edited note above. I'll try it out tonight. I'll try and tape Shrek and then switch to something else.


Vespa, nobody has answered my question about whether a firmware upgrade to your 5100 would suffice! 5100 and 6200 look identical from the front. Only difference I noticed was the Firewire ports next to the Optical port and a label on the bottom. Also, some older 5100 did not have the DVI port.


----------



## Vespa

Thanks Art...I called Comcast...and asked them to enable the port (to see what their response would be) and they said nope...not active yet. I told that I'd like to switch out to a 6200 box...she put me on hold....came back and said they don't have enough, but that she personally would call me back when they got them in (right...and at the same time the Boston Redsox will win the World Series)


I am kinda ticked....any pointers/secrets to get a 6200 that I can try ?


----------



## jameskollar

Tell them your current box is broken. Lie! For example, disconnect your adui so that when the guy shows up you don't have audio going. BTW: I did not just say that. Someone else is spoofing me. I clain no resposibilty for this post. I didn't do it.


----------



## Vespa

I thought of that....but there is a high probability that I'll get a 5100 again....(sigh)


I long for the days when you could swap them out at the customer service counter


----------



## bpgreen20

I'd bet you a dollar that you don't get a 5100 again. They will probaby think they are bringing you a 5100, but it will be a 6200. They guy that brought mine said he only had 5100's. I asked him to look on the bottom. Imagine that. It was a 6200.


----------



## jameskollar

Hmmm, I don't think so. I bet your chances are pretty good that you'll get a new 6200. I doubt that Comcast is buying any more 5100s. They have probably already given out all the DCT5100 and any new units should be 6200s. This is just my guess. It is based on my experience (they told me they only had 5100s and I got a 6200 by insisting that they come over and swap out the box anyway) and what I have seen posted on this thread. In any event, I wish all of you who would like to get the 6200's the best of luck. I LOVE my new 6200...


----------



## Bremerton

Glad I Helped you artseattle, There is no reason why anyone should have to deal with the picture quality of the 5100 boxes, oh and about your question of whether the 5100 boxes have the same improvement as the 6200 boxes with firmware 7.07 I have been told by many people simply NO in fact some has even said its gotten worse. Motorolla is very aware of the bugs in their 5100 boxes which is why they rolled out the 6200 models, For others out there save yourself the time and trouble and get the new 6200 box as Motorolla has fixed the design flaws. If Comcast tells you they dont have the 6200 its ******** cause they do! whats funny is even the guy who came and switched my box says hes given me the 5100 box when in fact its the 6200 model LOL! Bottom line they dont know what they are talking about as they all have the 6200 boxes now! JamesKollar is right tell em its broken or better yet tell them it shocks you as this is one of the many problems of the 5100 boxes (which is why they relocated firewire to the back) I hope this helps you all, Because i do not wish the 5100 box upon anyone, that is not the way it was meant to watch HDTV!


----------



## Bremerton

OOPS SORRY!! accidently hit send twice


----------



## Bremerton




----------



## Bremerton

sorry


----------



## Llamas

Sir, step away from the keyboard, nice and slow.


----------



## patfaram

It's all good now. Digital audio out was defaulting to off on the TV. Took some real drilling down on setup menus to enable it. It's kind of a new way of thinking to allow the VCR's AV to go down the firewire into the TV, then send the audio out of the TV to the AV receiver, while controlling the VCR with the TV. I think I'll take some Advil and watch a movie










Thanks Wezar. The D-VHS I got from Fry's for $180 was the Mitsubishi HS-HD1100U. This was the only one they had at the time and it was an open box. But I could tell it had never been hooked up because all of the internal packing was pristine.


----------



## wezar

Good to read that you have it figured out. Thats a great price for a good HDVCR. You will love it.


If I was not so deep into DirecTV equipment I might be all over a cable recording solution. I can't believe I typed that.... I remember ripping the cable off my house for Viacom to come pick up as a high point back in 1995.


Still Cable does not have a DVR yet and thats what my family has to have. We use 3 ultimate Tv receivers and I would be shot if I even tried to take them away before a better product is available. I am lucky to have great OTA at my place for digital so its just being able to timeshift or archive HBO and Showtime.


The DirecTivo HD will not have a firewire output in its first offering so I am going to wait a year and see what happens.


Cable may win the war.


----------



## artseattle

(I posted this under the Hardware section but I thought I'd share it with my NW friends)


Got the firmware upgrade today for my 6200. I really like the new "Timer" feature which is in the menu. You can now synchronize your cable box to switch channels along with your VCR. In my case, I have my SVHS set to Line 1 and have a S-video cable feeding the VCR from the box. The picture on the slow speed is spectacular on HD programming. I'm thinking that it looks better than store bought VHS tapes.


Using the timer I can get the box to change to Channel 104 (ABCHD) every Sunday night for "The Practice." and set my VCR to tape every Sunday at the same time. Easy! You can also set everything to change to 105 at 11:00 pm if you want to watch the local NBC news. The ease of taping is getting closer to when no boxes were required.


Try it out. I'm wondering if this would work through the firewire for D-VHS taping? Shouldn't it?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> You can also set everything to change to 105 at 11:00 pm if you want to watch the local NBC news. The ease of taping is getting closer to when no boxes were required.



Duh! Light bulbs going off over my head. Yeah, that should do the trick. I was thinking of something a liitle more complex as far as setup goes but perhaps easier to program. Just ordered a learning remote/blaster box that connects to your PC. My thought was to program my PC to send signals to the cable box to switch channels and signals to my D-VHS to turn recording on and off at specifed times. However, with the timer function you should be able to accomplish the same thing, although somewhat less elegantly. Hmmmm.....


BTW: The JVC 30K and I suspect the JVC40K will NOT control a DCT6200. Someone please prove me wrong.


----------



## ericjut

Here's another really cool feature about the 6200 (or maybe it's just the 7.07 firmware update):


I own an InFocus 7200 (DLP front projector widescreen 1280X720p) and on my old 5100, everytime I switched from an HD channel to a non-HD (or vice-versa), I would get two annoying problems:

1. My projector would have to switch resolution and it would take several seconds to see the picture again (4-5 seconds).

2. My aspect ratio needed to be changed (4:3 -> 16:9 or 4:3 -> 16:9).


This annoyed the hell out of me. But I was very surprised to see that Comcast (or Motorola) fixed both problems on the 6200 by always upconverting to the chosen resolution. This improves the experience quite a lot in my case and I'm very happy they fixed it. Kudos to whoever is responsible!










Am I the only one that had this problem and/or enjoying the fix?


-eric


----------



## shin0bi

Does anyone know if the 7.07 firmware version was specifically sent out to 5100/6200 boxes with DVI?



Thanks,


----------



## robnix




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wezar_
> 
> *Cable may win the war.*



Cable may not have won the war, but they have won the HD battle at this point in my household. 6 weeks after placing the order, Dish still hadn't come up with a 811 for me, so I called Comcast, who had 6200 out to me in three days. At this point, we had both Dish and Comcast. I couldn't get rid of Dish because of the 508 that had become ingrained in our household.


Yesterday I picked up a Replay TV 40 hour and set it up with Comcast. It's the perfect compromise at this point. For HD programming, we can watch in HD unless we need to pause, then we simply hit the pause button on the ReplayTV, switch the input on our TV over to that signal, and restart the show when we need to. It's not in HD anymore, but the 480p output that the Replay has is a better picture than anything that Dish had. With the DVR from Comcast coming down the road, Replay + Comcast HD PVR may end up being the best solution for a while in my house.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Eric you could have had the same thing with the old firmware would have just needed to switch off 480 override.


----------



## ericjut

I can't believe my original 5100 came with that option on.







And to think I lived with it for months...


Oh well, just glad to hear I was the only fool that didn't know about it.










-eric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shin0bi_
> *Does anyone know if the 7.07 firmware version was specifically sent out to 5100/6200 boxes with DVI?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,*



I have a 5100 with DVI, and have not received the 7.07 update (Crossroads area of Bellevue).


----------



## aressa

I tried to order HDTV via the Comcast website yesterday. Today I got an email saying that it was not available at my address.







I've been following this thread, and seems that everywhere around me (Kirkland, 98033) has it. I'll probably call Monday and confirm with a service rep, but it just seems odd that I would not be able to get it.


----------



## wareagle

My experience is that there is little, if any, connection between the Comcast website and reality. I tried to use it in January for the same purpose, and received this response:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you for your interest in Comcast Services.


Unfortunately the online department is unable to process your order

regarding HDTV.


Please contact customer care at 1-888-COMCAST.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


That may be what you got. If so, never fear; I called the locals & scheduled delivery of the box for two days later (a Sunday).


I believe I used this number: 1-877-824-2288.


----------



## stevelew

Question about firmware: with a 5100 box and the latest firmware...does it make a difference or do I have to have the 6200 to notice a difference both in SD and HD? I'm sure this answer is in this forum somewhere but there's only about a million posts. Thanks for any help.


Steve


----------



## Trevorsplace

I was just about to ask the same question. Does anyone out there have 5100 that has received the 7.07 firmware. My 5100 still shows a firmware of 08 (South King County). Also those that have the 6200 is the PQ improved in the 480P overide setting, I have to use 480i now because of the degradation of PQ in 480P.


On a different subject those wanting PVR capabilities may want to look into a PC PVR option. I have been running mine for 6 months now and it works great!! I have 500Gig of storage online and can burn anything to DVD for archive. I am also piping around the house with a wireless 11g network.


Can't wait for the bugs to be worked out for recording HD via firewire.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *My 5100 still shows a firmware of 08 (South King County).*



Firmware should be either 5.03 or 7.07. Sounds like you may need to go one more page to find out what yours is (it's on the "d08" page).


----------



## Trevorsplace

OK it shows 2.48 for the firmware on the d08 page.


----------



## r0bErT4u

What should be, and what hasn't happend for over a year is a world of difference. My dct5100 still is on software/firmware: 50.00-1078 & 2.48


That's just sad.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Firmware should be either 5.03 or 7.07. Sounds like you may need to go one more page to find out what yours is (it's on the "d08" page).*


----------



## wareagle

Look on the next line. On d08 page, mine shows:


Boot loader: 02.16

Firmware: 05.03


You may have 07.07, but you should see either that or 05.03


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *What should be, and what hasn't happend for over a year is a world of difference. My dct5100 still is on software/firmware: 50.00-1078 & 2.48
> 
> 
> That's just sad.*



Wow! That IS sad. Mine isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## ErichGS

My 5100 showed 7.07 on Friday, I din't notice any difference at all really on the HD, but SD channels seem to be a little worse. Didn't tell my wife there were any changes and she was commenting on the SD channels looking bad last night. I would try to get a 6200 from Comcast, but I am switching to Click! in 3 weeks and will get a 6200 along with all the locals (except KONG).


----------



## Trevorsplace

Just checked again mine is:

Boot loader: 02.16

Firmware: 02.48


South King County/Auburn


----------



## Bremerton

dang you got an antique firmware







thats weird!


----------



## danbez

My 5100 has firmware 2.48 as well.


----------



## brente

yeah, I've got 2 5100s here on the eastside and both are the same. one box I got back in October/November 2002 - the other in October 2003. hopefully we'll be getting our firmware updates soon - PLEASE!


----------



## jjonesx86

I'm in West Seattle (Admiral neighborhood) with a 5100...firmware of 2.48. Are they rolling out firmware updates by neighborhood or could there be something with my configuration (or my 5100) that is preventing the firmware update from taking place?


I have the 5100 and internet access from Comcast. I don't have a phone line hooked up to the box...could that be an issue?


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *
> 
> I am now able to record and play back HD content off of the firewire port with a brand new 6200. Rob, maybe you should come live in my universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you able to record HBO and other premium channels, or just the locals?


----------



## drbenson

Good news about 7.07! I was lucky enough to get a 6200, and it is now showing firmware upgraded. Now, since Firewire is now putting out HD audio and video, and I have a Firewire connection on my HTPC, is there an application out there that can record and play the stream?


I got spoiled by the OTA HDTV available through my HiPix at my previous house- a view of the Olympics and Hood Canal was worth the move, but killed any hope of OTA. I'd love to be able to use it for more than playing a few things I recorded at the old place!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Are you able to record HBO and other premium channels, or just the locals?



Everything! HBO. SHOW. Digital channels. If you see it on your TV you can record it!


----------



## CoolCanuck

Another 5100 user with 2.48 firmware. Thanks Comcast for keeping me on the bleeding edge!


Oh well, I have a 6200 coming this weekend.


----------



## Al Shing

Well, with the price of DVI cables these days, I can't say I am in a hurry to swap out my 1.25 year old 5100 for one of the newfangled models that have a DVI output.


Does Comcast just expect us to know that they have DCTs with DVI outputs and firewire now, or is someone going to call us and force us to trade in our old boxes? Not everyone who has HD cable follows these things on the Internet, but still deserve to be notified that new stuff is available.


The next time I get a day off, or I get an HD recording capability, I will be off to the cable store to swap out my box for the firewire, though. Unfortunately, those stores only run M-F until 6PM, and are located in some of the most unreachable areas of Puget Sound during rush hour. I don't know if they still insist that you go to a cable store that belongs to your neighborhood's cable system or if you can just go to one close to where you work. That would be just too convenient to be allowed.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Al they will not swap an HD box at any of the cable stores you have to make an appt for a tech to come out to swap it for you.


----------



## mpestrada74




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Well, with the price of DVI cables these days, I can't say I am in a hurry to swap out my 1.25 year old 5100 for one of the newfangled models that have a DVI output.
> *



Quality DVI cables actually aren't that expensive. I purchased a 3m cable for $24.00 plus tax.


----------



## Al Shing

I probably need one of those 7m cables. The Monster Cables I've been seeing seem to go for about $30 per 1m. A 4m one was $129 at Circuit City or Best Buy.


I haven't seen anything around other than the Monster Cables, but I imagine Radio Shack is about a year away from carrying DVI cables.


----------



## DougM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *Quality DVI cables actually aren't that expensive. I purchased a 3m cable for $24.00 plus tax.*



where'd you purchase this?


----------



## bpdp379




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DougM_
> *where'd you purchase this?*



Doug, try pacific cable they are in Auburn and have great prices and product.


----------



## wareagle

Just what triggers an update to the firmware in a box? Naive souls such as I would have assumed that when a new version is available it would automatically be provided. However, the fact that there seem to be so many boxes out here with 2.48 indicates otherwise. Is it a case of the squeaky wheel receiving the grease, and if you don't complain you're stuck with what the box came with?


Perhaps Jeremy could provide insight on this.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Just what triggers an update to the firmware in a box? Naive souls such as I would have assumed that when a new version is available it would automatically be provided. However, the fact that there seem to be so many boxes out here with 2.48 indicates otherwise. Is it a case of the squeaky wheel receiving the grease, and if you don't complain you're stuck with what the box came with?
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jeremy could provide insight on this.*



I too still have 2.48 and am wondering if it really is a case that the 5.03s are getting the firmware upgrades but the 2.48s aren't. Can anyone who had a 2.48 confirm they've gotten the update? That DVI cable is burning a hole in it's, uh, plastic bag.










I'd call up Comcast and have them deliver a 6200 but it's really inconvenient for me to be home to receive the tech.


----------



## Jeremyfr

The update is automatic nothing that you need to do to trigger it. They're could be several factors that are limiting which firmware you have though I'd imagine. Some things being if you have a first gen 5100 which does not have DVI I would see 7.07 being a useless update. 2nd if the specific headend you're fed off is still in the midst of being updgraded for certain things then it may not be ready to send out 7.07 yet. also they're are quite a few HD box's out there as I mentioned, the software for them is rather large so it can take several weeks for the update to complete in all areas. Also 7.07 is a big update for VOD so if you're area isn't close to launching VOD yet then they may have not pushed the software.


I was told it was launched everywhere but I cant say I'd take that as scripture.


All these things are just IMO though so dont take any of it as scripture but they're just simply things I could see being scenarios in this instance.


----------



## Fredline

A couple quick DVI questions:

I just got a 50" LCD w/DVI input & Comcast 6200 w/DVI output, is the PQ that much better than Component?

Is there any loss of PQ going from 1 meter to 2 meter DVI cable?


----------



## aressa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *That may be what you got. If so, never fear; I called the locals & scheduled delivery of the box for two days later (a Sunday).
> 
> 
> I believe I used this number: 1-877-824-2288.*



Thanks for the reassurance. Called today and talked to a human. Getting the box installed Wednesday.


----------



## CoolCanuck

So what are the chances that when my new 6200 is installed by Comcast to replace my 5100, that my programming and/or account get messed up? Does this sort of info get refreshed when they give you a new box?


----------



## ericjut

CoolCanuck, I think there's very little chance they can screw this up. It's downloaded in the box in the first 12 hours or so, whatever your box is.


One thing you'll probably see is that you'll get access to almost all the premium channels for a little while. So prepare your popcorn, you might be able to watch a movie or two on Stars/HBO/Showtime/CineMax etc..


----------



## patfaram

DVI cables are cheap. Here's a 2M at TechDepot (Office Depot) for $13.95! http://www.techdepot.com/product.asp...808906&iid=939 and a 4M Monster for $89.95 http://www.techdepot.com/product.asp...51262&iid=939. Is DVI better than component? Depends on which device has the better digital to analog converter, the source or the destination. Only way to find out is try it. When I got my 6200 delivered, they called me at work 30 min before they arrived and they had it installed in 15 min. Sorry, 3 answers to 3 posts. Too much trouble to enter "quotes".


----------



## Al Shing

Well, if I have to schedule a truck roll, then I doubt I'm going to do it until they can bring out an HD PVR. Hopefully the On-Demand stuff will still work even though I won't have one of the new boxes. I still have an ancient DCT-2000, and I expect it will work on that.


----------



## wareagle

KOMO News tonight says "Seattle and South King County" (whatever that entails) will have VOD by the end of this week, as will all of western WA by the first of April (there's that April Fool Day again). They'd better get hopping on the firmware updates, in that case.


----------



## Al Shing

I got the flyer last week about On-Demand coming soon. I expect it'll be here along with Starz HD and Cinemax HD by the end of the week. I expect I'll still be 50.00-1078 and 2.48, however. I don't think one has anything to do with the other.


There's also a PR at http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...2004,+02:09+PM


----------



## wareagle

Jeremy said, "7.07 is a big update for VOD". If so, that doesn't sound too good for the 2.48 or 5.03 residual firmware.


----------



## Al Shing

He also said, "Some things being if you have a first gen 5100 which does not have DVI I would see 7.07 being a useless update. "


Well, I am in the area that is supposed to get On-Demand this week, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well they must be getting tired of these calls. Guy swore up and down I had the 6200 box already. I had to tell him three times I'm looking at the bottom of the box and it says 5100. He just kept saying that's what it says on the account. He finally put me on hold and then came back and said I was right. When I said I heard a new box would increase my quality on my non digital channels he got all discussed and said he's never heard of that. He *really* reluctantly scheduled me an appointment and quite frankly was very rude, but at least I got one. Hope they don't give me trouble about giving me a new box when they get here.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *This annoyed the hell out of me. But I was very surprised to see that Comcast (or Motorola) fixed both problems on the 6200 by always upconverting to the chosen resolution. This improves the experience quite a lot in my case and I'm very happy they fixed it. Kudos to whoever is responsible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that had this problem and/or enjoying the fix?
> 
> 
> -eric*



I don't think it's aprobloem, IMHO. I prefer SD to output at 480i and HD as "native" simply becuase the up conversion done by the box (in my case a 5100) SUCKS.


Unfortunatly this box does not support "native" for HD: IE: outputing 720p for 720p progams and 1080i for 1080i, etc.


Your SP7200 has a Faroudja FLI2300(I think) DCDi processor in it for handling 480i video. I'd be surprised if the box from Mot can touch it.


Anyway, I guess I'll find out myself becuase I have them coimming out on friday to swap out the 5100 for a 6200. Yay.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Everything! HBO. SHOW. Digital channels. If you see it on your TV you can record it!*



But not analogs right? That would require and MPEG2 encoder in the STB and I'd be surprised if they did that.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I probably need one of those 7m cables. The Monster Cables I've been seeing seem to go for about $30 per 1m. A 4m one was $129 at Circuit City or Best Buy.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything around other than the Monster Cables, but I imagine Radio Shack is about a year away from carrying DVI cables.*



The run to my projector is 30ft. I tried a cable from Lindy. No joy at 768p (fine at 720p), but the "bend over special" from bettercables works perfectly. Once you go beyond the specced DVI length of 3 meters you need a good cable and much beyond 10m requires the expensive optical solution.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patfaram_
> *DVI cables are cheap. Here's a 2M at TechDepot (Office Depot) for $13.95! http://www.techdepot.com/product.asp...808906&iid=939 ...*



That cheap cable in TechDepot is DVI-D not DVI-A (or -I). I don't think it will work with cable box and HDTV. I'll go with PacificCable.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> But not analogs right? That would require and MPEG2 encoder in the STB and I'd be surprised if they did that.



Be surprised. My JVC 30K over firewire records analog also. My apologies if I wasn't clear, if you can see it over firewire, which for me is ALL of the channels I am entitled to, you can record it over firewire onto a D-VHS deck.


----------



## ericjut

scorpi0,


What you need is DVI-D only for a cable box. Pretty much the same thing for DVI DVD players too. DVI-I/A are basically used to connect an analog source (aka VGA or Component connector) to a multipurpose DVI connect on a display device (aka front projector). For example, some multimedia PJs come with only a DVI-I for you to connect either your DVI (using the D part) or a DVI->VGA cable to your computer VGA output (using the A part) or a DVI->Component cable (also using the A part). That's where you would use DVI-I.


In the case of a cable box and/or DVI DVD player, the signal outputed is only digital, there's really no need to get more than that.


DO NOT buy a DVI-A cable. In most cases, it will simply not work (I know for a fact that most TVs, LCDs and HT projectors will only support DVI-D). You will be wasting your money.


Also, there's very little need to get dual link DVI-D in this case.


-eric


----------



## ericjut

jameskollar/ianken,


If the signal is upconverted and then A/Dfied for Firewire/DVI, why wouldn't it work on analog channels?


-eric


----------



## artseattle

Interesting article. Does anyone know if the mainstream shows will be offered this way? "The Practice," "24"?

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast24.html


----------



## hoffert

I just swapped my 5100 without DVI for a 6200 with.


I've got both component and DVI connected to my Z2 projector, so I can A-B the picture.


The DVI is very noticeably superior. The cable guy said "Wow, what a difference!" He was right.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *scorpi0,
> 
> 
> What you need is DVI-D only for a cable box. Pretty much the same thing for DVI DVD players too. DVI-I/A are basically used to connect an analog source (aka VGA or Component connector) to a multipurpose DVI connect on a display device (aka front projector). For example, some multimedia PJs come with only a DVI-I for you to connect either your DVI (using the D part) or a DVI->VGA cable to your computer VGA output (using the A part) or a DVI->Component cable (also using the A part). That's where you would use DVI-I.
> 
> 
> In the case of a cable box and/or DVI DVD player, the signal outputed is only digital, there's really no need to get more than that.
> 
> 
> DO NOT buy a DVI-A cable. In most cases, it will simply not work (I know for a fact that most TVs, LCDs and HT projectors will only support DVI-D). You will be wasting your money.
> 
> 
> Also, there's very little need to get dual link DVI-D in this case.
> 
> 
> -eric*



Oookay. I'm confused again. When I read in http://datapro.datapro.net/dvi.html that "DVI-A format is used to carry a DVI signal to an analog display, such as a CRT monitor or an HDTV. ", I got the impression that I'm supposed to use DVI-A with my HDTV RPTV. I guess I'll hold on the cable order till I receive the box and check out the DVI ports on both the box and TV to make sure.


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpgreen20_
> *
> 
> ianken - check out the Gefen 4-1 dvi switcher. It works pretty good.
> 
> 
> Brian*



Wow, I checked those switchers out and they are pricey. ($250+)


Is there a cheaper solution, or should I just swap cables?


----------



## artseattle

My Sony 34XBR is connected to my 6200 via a DVD-D male to male single link cable.


I couldn't tell any difference in the picture quality but the colors were muted and reduced. If I increased the color the picture looked equivalent to the component connection but then the color was too saturated for DVD and SVHS watching. Right now, I'm sticking to the component inputs.


----------



## ericjut

scorpi0,


What they forget to mention is that the DVI signal needs to be analog for DVI-A to work, and I'm pretty certain the DVI output on the 6200 is digital only. A DVI-A signal is pretty much the equivalent of component (you will not see any difference). From what I understand, the whole point of DVI is to transport the data digitally from your digital source to your display device (which should support direct digital data). The DVI-A is mostly for backward compatibility (somebody can correct me here if I'm wrong).


I don't know what kind of RPTV you have, but I'm very surprised it has a DVI input, since standard RPTV are all analog based. Is it DLP or LCD based? If not, there must be a D->A conversion going on in your TV, if your TV supports DVI-D at all, and if it's the case, you're just going to compare the D->A converter in your TV versus the one in the 6200. You probably will gain nothing in terms of quality.


-eric


----------



## ericjut

artseattle,


Your XBR has a D->A conversion, since your screen is analog, right? If so, you're probably getting nothing out of your DVI connection, since the TV has to convert it to analog anyway.


As far as I know, only digital display technologies (LCD and DLP) will gain quality out of DVI (unless we're talking major good quality D->A converters).


-eric


----------



## scorpi0

Thanks for the clarification eric.


I have a Sony KP-46WT500 HD-ready RPTV set with DVI-HDTV port. I think most recent HD RPTVs have a DVI port.


Your comment about D->A conversion makes a lot of sense.


So can we say that all the people seeing noticable PQ improvement with the DVI upgrade have some kind of a digital display (LCD, DLP projection, plasma etc.)?


----------



## hoffert

Yup. My Z2 is an LCD projector that is 1280 x 720.


So I've got my cable output at 720p, and because of the DVI connection I get 1:1 pixel mapping.


The result is striking!


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hoffert_
> *I just swapped my 5100 without DVI for a 6200 with.
> 
> 
> I've got both component and DVI connected to my Z2 projector, so I can A-B the picture.
> 
> 
> The DVI is very noticeably superior. The cable guy said "Wow, what a difference!" He was right.*



Since I'm considering getting a Z2 myself, I'm curious if you are noticing any black crush issues with the 6200 and the DVI connection when watching the HDTV channels? I know at one point in the past black crush seemed to be an issue with the Motorola boxes and HD signals, but I'd love to hear that this is no longer the case, especially with the DVI connection. Any info is much appreciated!


Thanks,


Dan


----------



## hoffert

C'mon over and see.


There is less black crush, and more shadow detail, using DVI than component. It looks like the gamma has been shifted up (which the Z2 needs!).


----------



## ianken

I'm scheduled for a 5100 to 6200 swap out on Friday. The CSR was clueless as to availability but very helpful as far as asking me exactly what I was swapping it out for. I explained I needed the unit with the digital connectors for my digital tv and he was on it.


I'll post a report on it with my SE20HD LCD projector next week assuming the service tech doesn't blow it and show up with a DCT 2200 and HDD-200. 


To be honest, dealing with Comcast is so much better than AT&T, and God forbid, DirecTV after they got real big. Every time I've dealt with this cable company since they bought out AT&T has just gotten better and better.


I do whish they'd stop their lame anti-dish ads with the 'tards who can figure out how to bolt down their dish. That's just sad; it makes Comcast look desparate.


----------



## r0bErT4u









OH NO!!! Don't scare me!! I'm scheduled to get a new DCT6200 with DVI & Firewire port enabled! Do you think that they would deploy me a labotomized DCT6200 with nothing enabled?!?


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hoffert_
> *There is less black crush, and more shadow detail, using DVI than component. It looks like the gamma has been shifted up (which the Z2 needs!).*



Thanks for the info. This is exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Just checked my firmware. I'm in a fairly new apt. bldg near the U-district in Seattle--I'm at 2.48. I have a 5100 with DVI port in the back. (Don't have a DVI cable, so I can't test it.)


Andy


----------



## jimre

Trying to swap one of my 5100s for a 6200. First two CSRs had never heard of Morotola 6200, but they had heard of DVI. They both informed me that DVI was not yet enabled anywhere in Seattle/Comcast market, and therefore they were not yet allowed to swap my current box for a DVI-enabled one. Despite my extended pleading & begging, both CSRs were firm about this and would not issue a work order.


Third time was the winner. This CSR had to go check with someone but when she came back she happily scheduled my 5100->6200 swap for next week. She did warn me that DVI and other new features are not yet deployed in all areas, so she couldn't guarantee me that DVI would work immediately. Fair enough - and probably accurate.


Why is this so difficult? I don't expect CSRs to understand much of the technical aspects of their products, but I DO expect them to at least know what products they have available.


----------



## Fredline

BTW, if anyone is looking for a "NEW 6' DVI-D to DVI-D VIDEO SINGLE LINK CABLE" you can find a bunch on eBay for around $10 shipped(some w/starting bid at $1).

Granted these may not be "High End" but they may make a good spare or test cable, etc.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Jim to answer your question I'd say because DVI is not a product nor something that even though is offered on the box anyone would help you with i.e. troubleshooting etc. Its simply a feature of the box and a secondary one at that since HD only requires a component connection from the box to the TV. Further DVI is something that currently the HD mass's know nothing about nor would ask for.


I'm not meaning this as any type of attack or anything but DVI though a priority for many here on AVSFORUM doesn't really mean anything to most people.


Look at it this way its just one more thing that can break


----------



## Jeremyfr

Tomorow there will be some changes for many Comcast customers in the Seattle area.


First VOD will be launching in Auburn,Burien,& West Seattle


Also Starz/Cinemax are launching as well as other HD channels will be moving around as follows


KCTS Kids Will Move from 110 to 119

KTWB HD Will Move to 110

Starz HD will be on 532

Cinemax HD will be on 563


The Revised HD Lineup Will Be This


KOMOHD 104 720p

KINGHD 105 1080i

KONGHD 106 1080i

KCTSHD 108 1080i 5pm - 12am

KCTSD 109 480p

KCTSKids D 119 480p 12am - 5pm

KCTSLearns D 112 480p 12am - 5pm

KCPQHD 113 480p

KTWBHD 110 1080i

ESPNHD 173 720p

STARZHD 532 1080i

HBOHD 549 1080i

CINHD 563 1080i

SHOHD 574 1080i

INHD1 664 1080i

INHD2 665 1080i


----------



## hoffert

Be still my heart!


----------



## Llamas

...and if Comcast was fielding a DVR, I might actually pay for these premiums... bah!


----------



## Llamas

Hey, while I'm here...


The digital service tier is required to get HD, or at least an HD box. If I get my own box that tunes unencrypted QAM, what level of service do I need to be able to get those channels? Are they out there and tunable with Basic service? I really don't want the digital channels, outside of the HD feed, and if I have to pay for my own equipment to record, I'd rather not pay for the 5100/6200 that I never use (I rarely watch live TV).


Yes, I was a fool to switch over before the 6x08 unit was actually shipped.


--Mike


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Jim to answer your question I'd say because DVI is not a product nor something that even though is offered on the box anyone would help you with i.e. troubleshooting etc. Its simply a feature of the box and a secondary one at that since HD only requires a component connection from the box to the TV. Further DVI is something that currently the HD mass's know nothing about nor would ask for.
> 
> 
> I'm not meaning this as any type of attack or anything but DVI though a priority for many here on AVSFORUM doesn't really mean anything to most people.
> 
> 
> Look at it this way its just one more thing that can break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jeremy, I appreciate your response - but I'm not expecting the CSRs to know the first thing about DVI or any other "technology". My complaint is not about the CSRs themselves. I'm complaining about the shoddy training, support, and information resources that Comcast obviously gives its CSRs. There's no excuse for a Comcast CSR not to know that they are currently offering a product called a "MOTOROLA 6200". When a customer asks for one - even if the CSR has never heard of it - even a newly-hired script robot should able to type that phrase on their computer, and get an answer - like "_Why yes, sir - we do have those. When would you like it?_". Cmon - this is the 21st century. Completley random answers from different CSRs about your service/product offerings is unacceptable.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *Hey, while I'm here...
> 
> 
> The digital service tier is required to get HD, or at least an HD box. If I get my own box that tunes unencrypted QAM, what level of service do I need to be able to get those channels? Are they out there and tunable with Basic service? I really don't want the digital channels, outside of the HD feed, and if I have to pay for my own equipment to record, I'd rather not pay for the 5100/6200 that I never use (I rarely watch live TV).
> 
> 
> Yes, I was a fool to switch over before the 6x08 unit was actually shipped.
> 
> 
> --Mike*



The locals are in the clear QAM for now and if you have basic cable you should be able to find them. But they will not remain in the clear forever. When Comcast deploys opencable you'll need to have an opencable (aka "cablecard") compliant reciver. Personally I wouldn;t invest in a QAM box right now. It'll be a doorstoop soon enough.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Comcast does offer the 6200 but to most people there is no difference from the 5100 and furthermore were never aware that it probably came out. Theres no way to specifiy in an order whether someone gets a 5100 or 6200 they get what the tech gets in the morning at the wharehouse.


Mind you Comcast is I'm sure phasing out the 5100's and switching to the 6200's and yes probably csr's should be aware of this but once again theres not enough differences between to 2 to make a big fuss about it.


I completely understand your frustrations and I can definately see many of your points as well made.


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Tomorow there will be some changes for many Comcast customers in the Seattle area.*



As always...you da man Jeremy!


Thanks for the heads up so I can reprogram my remote in advance.


----------



## Al Shing

4 new messages appeared tonight. Three of them announce new channels starting April 1 (April Fools). DIY, Fine Living, and Starz Kids. There is nothing about Starz HD or MAX HD.


The fourth message says On Demand is here, select it on your menu to use it. Of course, it is not on the menu yet.


----------



## wareagle

Only messages in Bellevue are about DIY, Fine Living, and Starz Kids (since we won't get On Demand this week). Nothing about the new HD channels.


----------



## Al Shing

None of the changes discussed showed up on the box this morning. No Starz HD or MAX HD yet. Software and firmware are still 50.00-1078 and 2.48.


----------



## bpgreen20

I have StarzHD and CinemxHD this morning in the Tacoma area. Cool!


----------



## wareagle

I see all the HD channel changes cited by Jeremy, including STARZ & CIN (the latter theoretically, since I don't get Cinemax).


Do any of you lucky chosen ones have access to your VOD yet, and if so, does it work for the older firmware (2.48 & 5.03)?


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpgreen20_
> *I have StarzHD and CinemxHD this morning in the Tacoma area. Cool!*



Same for me in Shoreline. I just flipped through the channels quickly to see if they were there before I left for work. Neither was showing a movie in HD at the time of course. That's going to be the new popular complaint in this thread for a while, I'm thinking.


----------



## Trevorsplace

No VOD this morning in Auburn and 5100 still on 2.48. Did have a message on the DIY & Fine Living channels begining April 1st.


----------



## Fredline

I currently have a 6200 w/VOD & I gotta tell ya, the channel selections so far are kinda dismal. Other than a lot of movies available(some even free) most of the non-pay channels aren't my cup-o-tea. I'm looking forward to getting channels such as the Local affil.(Hopefully in HD), Discovery, Spike TV, TLC, VH1, etc. I'm sure the selections will be getting better in the weeks to come. Any word on which &/or when more will be available?


----------



## aressa

I got my 6200 installed yesterday and I'm pretty happy with the results. Content is a bit thin, and we are still TiVo people so there is probably a limit to what we will watch, but it is probably worth the $5. The SD quality is quite a bit improved over my other box and I'm realizing the TiVo (even on best quality) is now the real weak link in the PQ chain.


I'm happy with it, I'm sure I'll get $5 worth of use out of it each month, especially this summer when Mariners games start broadcasting, since I tend to watch those live anyway.


----------



## Malcolm_B

So are you saying you need a 6200 to get VOD? I am NOT going through the hell of dealing with my local Comcast phone rep again! Last time, they screwed my account so I couldn't get INHD for a month!!!


----------



## hoffert

I'm in North Seattle, and have all of Jeremy's stations. Cinemax is even playing an HD movie.


----------



## artseattle

Has anyone heard anything about the Mariner's in HD this season?


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *So are you saying you need a 6200 to get VOD? I am NOT going through the hell of dealing with my local Comcast phone rep again! Last time, they screwed my account so I couldn't get INHD for a month!!!*



I have a friend who lives in Everett. He doesn't have an HD box but he still got VOD.


----------



## aressa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Has anyone heard anything about the Mariner's in HD this season?*



I only mentioned it above because I thought I read it in this thread...


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD will work on DCT 1800/2000/2000L/5100/6*0*


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thanks Jeremy, I have the 5100, now it's just a matter of waiting I guess.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *VOD will work on DCT 1800/2000/2000L/5100/6*0**



Jeremy, what was the significance of this statement you made a few days ago -- "Also 7.07 is a big update for VOD"?


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD will run fine with 5.03 but I believe there was some added reliability built into 7.07 for VOD


----------



## brente

I sent a message over to KCTS asking them about their plans for the new PBS HD channel content (starting 3/1), as well as whether they were going to expand their HD programming and start before 5 PM - this is the response I received... (note the reference to May)



> Quote:
> We will air parts of the PBS HD feed schedule. Just as we now use programs from the NPS (National Program Service) feed which covers our analog air, there will be opportunities to adapt the HD schedule to our market. Our hours of HD programming will eventually be expanded. Up to this point content has been limited so the hours have been limited. We are currently looking at what the new hours could be, and any switch will probably coincide with the FCC's requirement to lengthen the digital simulcast on KCTS-DT in May.
> 
> 
> Innovation:High Tech War airs March 2 at 9pm
> 
> 
> Great Performances: Concert for George airs March 3 at 9pm
> 
> 
> Nova: Hunt for the Supertwister airs March 30 at 8pm


----------



## Al Shing

I'd be more interested in KCTS HD implementing DD 5.1 than lengthening their hours, assuming they are still short on resources.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Concert for George is one I will definately watch.


----------



## djmattyb

I have really enjoyed reading this thread. I check it out every day. I thought I would post my status for anyone who is keeping track of what customers are getting what and where.


I have a Motorola DCT6200, Firmware 7.07 and DVI is now enabled as well as On Demand. I live in Mountlake Terrce just north of the King County/Snohomish County line.


DVI looks great on my 42 inch Panasonic plasma TV.


Because this is my first post, I'd also like to say that it is unforunate that we can't get CBS in Hi-Def, but we do get FOX which still isn't broadcasting its digital signal. As long as I can always watch *24* in Hi-Def I'll be happy!


----------



## Al Shing

Got home to find:


On Demand on the menu


Software Version 51.22-2002

Firmware 07.07


No Starz HD

No Cinemax HD


Local HD Channel lineup is as it was with KTWB on 114 and KCTSK on 110.


I'm not able to order anything on premium channel On Demand such as Cinemax On Demand - box insists I need to call to order a package.


I have Digital Platinum, what more do I need?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Al its not done refreshing yet it sounds like you can call and have them try to refresh again.


----------



## danbez

Today I got a message saying "On Demand is here, just look at your menu blah, blah, blah" but the true is that there is nothing new at the menu, and my 5100 box still needs to be updated with the latest firmware. It's still running on 2.48.


I called Comcast and the CSR said that VOD is not implemented in the East Side yet... So what's the point to send the message?


----------



## Jeremyfr

When they do updates like this is doesnt magically just turn on for everyone all at once. It has to send brandnew firmware/software to well over 100,000 DCT's. Pushing that much data takes time and can but not always take up to 48 hours depending on how many box's are being updated.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Al its not done refreshing yet it sounds like you can call and have them try to refresh again.*



I did call them. The CSR took my info down and sent it on to the techs. Apparently, I'm not the only one with this issue.


Meanwhile, I verified that it is working on my DCT-2000, so there is some issue with the 5100.


----------



## Bremerton

anyone who still has 2.48 firmware should be worried at this point!


----------



## metz520

I've got the 2.48 firmware and had my digital cable installed 4 short months ago. Time to call and update to a 6200.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bremerton_
> *anyone who still has 2.48 firmware should be worried at this point!*




not sure why you say this. jealous, perhaps, but not worried. come next week, that's another story...


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> anyone who still has 2.48 firmware should be worried at this point!



Not true at all it really comes down to what kind of upgrades may need to be performed for the "headend" you're served from as well as what services are currently available in your given area etc. Having 2.48 should only be an issue if you are in an are that you know for a fact has been updgraded to newer firmware.


----------



## Al Shing

Has anyone tried the Widescreen - Dolby VOD movies? Are they anamorphic 16:9, or 4:3 letterboxed?


----------



## Jeremyfr

4:3 letterbox.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *4:3 letterbox.*



That's too bad, and disappointing considering the STB has settings for screen aspect and the video processor (ATI I belive) has the ability to scale.


----------



## Trevorsplace

In Jeremy's note he said that VOD would be launched in Auburn yesterday. As of 7:00 this morning I am still on 2.48 and no VOD. StarzHD and CinHD are available (I don't subscribe). Is it time to call or will I just be wasting my time.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I'm in Auburn too, Trevor, and no VOD here in Lakeland Hills as of 7:09 AM. And as I wrote earlier, there is no way in hell I would call Comcast or else take the chance of getting my service messed up again! Taking care of my daughter full time now, VOD would be cool, as I basically have G4 on all the time now.


----------



## CoolCanuck

downtown Seattle, 5100 with f/w 2.48. Still no StarzHD and CinHD


----------



## Al Shing

I'm in Des Moines. I got VOD yesterday, the firmware upgrade to 7.07, but still don't have Starz HD or MAX HD.


I was going to unplug and replug the power on my 5100 to see if it would fix the premium On Demand, but I retested it and found that it was fixed shortly after 7AM.


I probably wouldn't call unless they've pushed down VOD and you have a problem you can't live with. They were pretty overloaded yesterday already.


The surprising thing is how fragmented the area seems to be now. It's tough to predict when one area will get upgraded based on what other areas have been upgraded. Everything seemed to be linked more geographically before. Now you can be between two areas who have been upgraded, while you still haven't been upgraded, or vice versa.


----------



## Babula

Tech told me yesterday that Woodinville and Juanita (perhaps more) are not upgraded yet with 7.07


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Tech told me yesterday that Woodinville and Juanita (perhaps more) are not upgraded yet with 7.07



but, did he tell you when they would be?


----------



## jimre

Out here in the boonies in North Bend - still on 2.48 firmware, no VOD, but we do have StarzHD & MaxHD.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Can anyone that has received the 7.07 upgrade for their 5100 confirm if the PQ on the analog channels has improved. In the hardware thread people are saying the 6200 with the 7.07 upgrade has much better PQ on the analog channels.


Debating if I need to try and upgrade to a 6200, but I don't need DVI and until a reliable method of recording over firewire to a PC is developed I don't need that either.


----------



## CoolCanuck

I'm in the same boat as you Trevorsplace...Have a 5100 and no need for DVI, but if the PQ on analog channels on the 6200 is that much more superior to the 5100 I'll bite (assuming both have the same firmware). The firewire recording to a PC stuff still seems to have a ways to go (I'm going to let the other pioneers get a few arrows stuck in their backs first on this one before I leap in).


Is there anyone out there with a 5100 AND the 7.07 firmware? If so, comments on any analog channel PQ improvement would be much appreciated.


----------



## shin0bi

I'm with Trevorsplace; I've only seen here in the forums that users with the 6200 model have noticed an increase in picture quality with the latest firmware. However I have a 5100 (no DVI) with a firmware version of 5.03, and my analog channels are...lacking to say the least.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *Can anyone that has received the 7.07 upgrade for their 5100 confirm if the PQ on the analog channels has improved.*



I can't say it has improved my analog PQ at all, and I've been looking specifically for that.


----------



## CoolCanuck

So it's fairly likely then that the analog PQ improvement is due to better internals in the 6200, and that the 7.07 firmware upgrade is nothing special for analog PQ. Per Jeremyfr's earlier comment the 7.07 upgrade is not necessary for VOD to work.


In other words, the only reason one should care about getting 7.07 is specifically for DVI/firewire?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

everett here


my 6200 was installed last saturday. (new install)


firware 7.07


VOD works




one Q


what should i have my 4:3 overide set to ? 480p or I


i have the samsung 26'' 16x9 HD set...\\


thanks


----------



## Malcolm_B

For those of us who haven't yet gotten VOD, what's available? Anything really worth watching yet?


----------



## Al Shing

On premium VOD, there is an assortment of Cinemax and SHO late night programs, regular P&S movies and series episodes from HBO/SHO/MAX/Starz, a season's worth of SATC, including the finale, Anime Network programs, a bunch of short features from bThere and Atom TV, music videos and concert clips, and a limited assortment of programs from mainstream cable channels like E!, Speed Channel, and CNN.


There are also PPV movies you can call up, some of which are "Widescreen - Dolby".


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thank you, Al. Now I can calm down about getting VOD. There just doesn't seem much to interest me right now.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Maybe this was covered and I missed it but the specs for the 6208 indicate it's a PVR and it can record HDTV programs. I haven't seen where that's possible by the people who have one of these units in the Seattle area. Does it work for that if so why does it not work for us?


----------



## phunkyphresh

6200 is different than the 6208


----------



## churlock

I'm in Renton and overnight (Thrursday), my 5100 was updated to 7.07 and 51.22. I haven't checked anything further, but my next step is to get a DVI cable and go from there.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Okay, that's a good reason.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phunkyphresh_
> *6200 is different than the 6208*


----------



## mimler

Jeremy - I have a question. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *Can anyone that has received the 7.07 upgrade for their 5100 confirm if the PQ on the analog channels has improved. In the hardware thread people are saying the 6200 with the 7.07 upgrade has much better PQ on the analog channels.
> 
> 
> Debating if I need to try and upgrade to a 6200, but I don't need DVI and until a reliable method of recording over firewire to a PC is developed I don't need that either.*



I see no difference here in West Seattle in the SD since the upgrade, but the hd does look better to me.....


Ric


----------



## kanefsky

Just got my 7.07 update on my 6200 here near downtown Redmond. I had

5.03 right before unplugging the box and the update downloaded when I plugged it back in. I assume unplugging it isn't necessary but it does seem to speed up the process if you're impatient 


The DVI output is enabled now, but doesn't give a usable picture on my computer monitor. I guess that confirms it's HDCP protected.


I don't notice any improvement in PQ on SD channels.


I have HD Starz and Cinemax (had them before the update as well).


No VOD yet.


Am I imagining things, or did the guide take over the whole screen before, and now you can see the left and right sides of the 16:9 image when the guide is displayed? There's still that annoying bug the big guide/menu/info window disappears and is replaced by the small one-line info window, you get a vertical line down the left part of the screen until the small info window disappears.


--

Steve


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CoolCanuck_
> *Is there anyone out there with a 5100 AND the 7.07 firmware? If so, comments on any analog channel PQ improvement would be much appreciated.*



I'm in Tacoma. I have a 5100 (no DVI) and the new firmware. I watch the analog channels via the s-video output rather than component. My analog picture quality is terrific and I have no complaints. Prior to the most recent firmware upgrade, my analog picture quality was exactly the same, so I may not be representative of everyone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thanks Dan! I hooked up a spare Monster S-Cable I had around and the analog channels do appear to look slightly better than hooked up the other way. And this is why I check this site often!


----------



## stuarts

Any idea when Sammamish will get the new firmware for the 5100's... I've got 2 waiting!


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> Any idea when Sammamish will get the new firmware for the 5100's... I've got 2 waiting!



Not sure on this but probably when that area gets closer to launching VOD.


----------



## Al Shing

Still no Starz HD or MAX HD in my area.


Weird how most areas seem to be missing either the firmware upgrade, VOD, or those new HD channels. I think only Snohomish County/North Seattle have all three.


----------



## jason75

I live in north Renton and have all three as of today.


----------



## artseattle

What's up with the Sonics game tonight? Can't be HD on ESPNHD, looks all stretched out. It's easier to watch on KONG in 4x3. I would rather ESPNHD gives us an upconverted SD 4:3. It would probably look better than KONG.


----------



## wareagle

ESPNHD is warped when not HD. Try 106 -- it's digital, and at least you can control the aspect ratio so that round balls are really round.


----------



## curtisb

Where would I find the VOD options? I had the message from Comcast that it was there and to 'look for it in the menu' but as nothing looks different I assume I don't have it yet. Is it just another one of the menu selections?

Also, what are the channel numbers for the Starz and max HD?


----------



## wareagle

I don't know about VOD, but STARZHD is 532 and CINHD is 563.


----------



## Babula

Brente, the tech did not say when 707 will hit Woodinville. I suspect it is "rolling out" slowly. I think Comcast really wants to get it out if for no other reason than VOD. More cash flow, I would think the sooner the better.

Bill


----------



## Jeremyfr

Curtis VOD is not available on the eastside yet.


----------



## ianken

The cable guy dropped it off thjis morning. My impressions:


1- The thin faint vertical lines I saw with the 5100 on analog feeds are gone. These were not in the signal, but rather perfectly straight faint vertical ines, evenly spaced acros the screen. There were five of them. Gone. Yay.


2- Analog video is improved. I think the tuner is a bit better. Vidoe through my Replay 5120 looks better.


3- This unit still lacks a real 3D comb filter. Dot and chroma crawl is evident when analog video is viewed via Component, DVI or svideo. This is just sad. There is NO excuse for this. None.


4- DVI is not HDCP enabled, it works with my SE20HD.


5- Don't know about 1394 yet. Waiting for the activation code for the firebus software, based on other posts in the HD recording forum I'm not holding out much hope for usign this feature with the 6200 and the firebus software.


6- HD video actually looks a wee bit better. I think the analog output is a bit cleaner. I could tell the difference with DVI though. My cable run in 30ft and I image the longer the cable run the bigger advantage DVI will have. But stii, not gonna use DVI, as that is reserved for my HTPC.



7- Upconvert of SD to HD is better than the 5100. There is less loss of vertical resolution compared to the 5100. I imagine it would be fine for 99% of the users. There is no inverse telecine going on, that is certain but for a video-mode only deinterlace and scale it's pretty good.


8- Remote codes unchanged. Yay.


Summary: overall a nice incrimental improvement over the 5100. This hardware is just >OK


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *
> 
> 4- DVI is not HDCP enabled, it works with my SE20HD.
> *



If that's the case I guess my LCD monitor just can't handle any of the timings the 6200 is putting out. I tried them all. My CRT monitor is able to handle everything except 480i via a VGA transcoder.


--

Steve


----------



## ericjut

Have 707 on both my 6200 here in Woodinville. But I think they both came with it.


Funny thing happened today. One of my box got the Starz + Cinemax HD channels, but not the other. Kinda weird taking into account that there's only a splitter between them.


BTW, is there a website that would show what's available on OnDemand? I know we can't get it on the Eastside, but I would be interested to know what programs are available.


-eric


----------



## jefho

Sorry first post, I live in Fed Way and I am about to purchase a Samsung 50" HLN. Do I have a choice on which HD box I get?(5100 or 6200?) Anyone in Fed Way with a Sammy PM me please. I am new to HD.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Curtis VOD is not available on the eastside yet.*



Jeremy - any idea when? are we talking days, or weeks? thx!


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *If that's the case I guess my LCD monitor just can't handle any of the timings the 6200 is putting out. I tried them all. My CRT monitor is able to handle everything except 480i via a VGA transcoder.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve*



steve - your monitor can probably only take a progressive signal, hence 480i won't work. but, i believe you can change the 480i override setting in the moto box to send out something other than 480i to get a picture.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *steve - your monitor can probably only take a progressive signal, hence 480i won't work. but, i believe you can change the 480i override setting in the moto box to send out something other than 480i to get a picture.*



Yes, that works fine on my 22" CRT monitor with a VGA transcoder. That's how I've been watching all my HD for the last few months since I subscribed to Comcast. The SD channels are forced to 480p and the HD channels are forced to 1080i.


I also have a 20" LCD monitor with a DVI input, and I was curious whether it would work with the 6200's DVI output after the 7.07 upgrade. I actually do get a recognizable picture, but it's very distorted and there are multiple copies of the picture on the screen at once.


I guess I'm not suprised that it didn't work. For one thing, there's no way with the DVI input to adjust the aspect ratio of the image. On my CRT I had to adjust the vertical size of the image way down on my 4:3 monitor to get a proper 16:9 display with the 1080i signal.


--

Steve


----------



## markhs

I am in Sammamish and I have a firmware version of 00!?


Should I be concerned about this? I haven't seen anyone in this thread with this firmware version.


BTW my software version is 50.00 - 1078


----------



## stuarts

I have the same firmware version, also in Sammamish.

It's been as the same rev for months.


----------



## curtisb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Curtis VOD is not available on the eastside yet.*



Thanks for the clarification. Apparenlty 532 and 563 aren't live here yet either as all I get on either channel is the 'one moment please' message.

Jeremy, if you get any eta's for this area that you are allowed to share please let us know!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *If that's the case I guess my LCD monitor just can't handle any of the timings the 6200 is putting out. I tried them all. My CRT monitor is able to handle everything except 480i via a VGA transcoder.
> 
> --
> 
> Steve*



It worked fine with my samsung lcd monitor at 720p, 480p and even 1080i.


On the SE20HD the 480p and 1080i timings were off a bit, with a line of blue pixels across the very bottom. This happens with my HTPC as well but I can fix it with powerstrip.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *I guess I'm not suprised that it didn't work. For one thing, there's no way with the DVI input to adjust the aspect ratio of the image. On my CRT I had to adjust the vertical size of the image way down on my 4:3 monitor to get a proper 16:9 display with the 1080i signal.
> *



Are you sure the DVI on your LCD is DVI-D? Additionally, while my Samsung LCD is a 19:9 display and works I've found that my 4:3 Dell LCD display will not display a 16:9 aspect image via DVI.


----------



## danbez

Curtisb,


I live in Kirkland (98034) and I have both Cinemax and Starz HD. Only VOD is missing, and the cable box is still running on 2.48 FW.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Curtis if you're getting OMP on those channels that means there is a signal issue you need to call in and have them troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *I have the same firmware version, also in Sammamish.
> 
> It's been as the same rev for months.*



I guess our best bet is to request a 6200 box as we seemed to have been forgotten for ANY updates. Its my understanding that the 6200 comes with the latest firmware preinstalled.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

It came loaded on mine. I'm in Woodinville. I like the new box a lot better. The quality on both SD and HD channels looks better to me. I think I had one of the first generation 5100 boxes. The only problem is I'm getting a crackling sound on the non Dolby Digital channels for some reason. I don't know if it's the box or setting. I sure hope it's a setting.


BTW, I told them I needed a fireware port (even though I don't know if I'll ever use it.) That way they were pretty much forced to give me a new box. First he tried to tell me I already had that (he called first) then when I told him I didn't he called back and asked if the firewire port goes by another name. lol I don't know how these guys get to be techs.


----------



## phunkyphresh

Anybody notice any drastic decrease in cable-modem performance since these updates started rolling out? Thursday is when I first noticed my cable modem speed came to a grinding halt.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Are you sure the DVI on your LCD is DVI-D? Additionally, while my Samsung LCD is a 19:9 display and works I've found that my 4:3 Dell LCD display will not display a 16:9 aspect image via DVI.*



Yes I'm sure it's DVD-D. In fact, this monitor can't handle analog signals of any kind. It only has DVI and ADC inputs.


My guess is that only widescreen LCDs know how to handle 16:9 resolutions via DVI for the most part. Perhaps there are a few 4:3 displays that are also "HDTV aware".


Even my CRT was only just barely able to display the signal in the sense that I had to adjust the vertical size down as far as it would possibly go to squeeze the anamorphic picture down to the proper 16:9 aspect ratio.


--

Steve


----------



## curtisb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danbez_
> *Curtisb,
> 
> 
> I live in Kirkland (98034) and I have both Cinemax and Starz HD. Only VOD is missing, and the cable box is still running on 2.48 FW.*



OK, I'm in 98033 so I assume it is just me. Before I call are these channels extra and I just missed that post? I have the digital package with HBO and Showtime and I get all the other channels right around both of them (the other Starz and such). I am just asking because I left it on the OMP message for a while and it finally came up with some message about having to order StarzHD West.


----------



## kanefsky

I just activated Starz! HD today. It seems like they're taking 2.35:1 movies and just cropping them on the sides rather than letterboxing to get 16:9. I noticed this both on Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers and now on Phenomenon. On the opening credits you can even see that the beginning and end of the text is chopped off.


--

Steve


----------



## Fred328

I am in West Seattle. I have a recently installed 6200 with 7.07, but VOD is not on the menu. Upstairs I have a plain SD box that has functioning VOD, and the firmware shows as 7.72.










I also have the audio crackling on the 6200 mentioned above. Seems to only be on channels below 100. It appears on all outputs, analog and digital.


----------



## Babula

Got 5100 swapped to 6200 here in Woodinville and now able to record to JVK30K. Have only done "test" recording and playback. One time was INHD and during playback there was some pixelization within the 2 minute clip. I have JVC30K Firewired to T165 and playback 6200 recordings via it. JVC30k has firewire input on front (6200) and one on rear (T165). JVC30K operates as I-3. Standalone to T165 is I-1. Interesting fun so far.


No VOD as apperently the capability has not been activated for Woodinville yet.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Hmm, you are right. It's only the channels under 100. Anyone know what this problem is? Drives me nuts.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Fred328_
> 
> I also have the audio crackling on the 6200 mentioned above. Seems to only be on channels below 100. It appears on all outputs, analog and digital. [/b]


----------



## Jinx

is 6200 the box that will have built in recording? does it support recording hdtv?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *is 6200 the box that will have built in recording? does it support recording hdtv?*



No, and thus no. 6208 will record, including HDTV. Supposedly, we in the Seattle area will have to wait for 6408, which will be like 6208 with a dual tuner, so you can record one show while watching another. They will have 80GB of disk storage, and can record about 7 hours of HD. Too bad they don't increase that, but by the time they get around to supplying us, perhaps they will.


----------



## churlock

Since my 5100 just got updated, I went out today and picked up a DVI cable. Couldn't wait to see what it looked like on my Sony 42" plasma. Well lo and behold, there's no DVI connector on the back of my 5100. Dang!!! I've had it for over a year (one of the first to get it in Renton), but you'd think they'd at least put the connector on the rear on all the units. I'll be on the phone tomorrow with Comcast....geez


----------



## r0bErT4u

I've been testing my newly aquired DCT6200. Mystery crackling sound that comes & goes? The PQ via the DVI port is the sharpest, but I needed to tweak some settings & only works on 480p or higher (not 480i). The PQ via S-VIDEO & COAX improved as well.


HELP!!! I can't seem to get any signal from the FIREWIRE port?!?


----------



## Babula

4u,


What are you feeding the firewire to?


Bill


----------



## r0bErT4u

*Babula ... I tried connecting to my Philips DVDR80 & MovieMaker2. Both devices say NO SIGNAL?!?*



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *4u,
> 
> 
> What are you feeding the firewire to?
> 
> 
> Bill*


----------



## Fredline




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *...The only problem is I'm getting a crackling sound on the non Dolby Digital channels for some reason. I don't know if it's the box or setting. I sure hope it's a setting...*



Hey, I have the exact same problem.

I just got a 6200 a couple weeks ago. I noticed the crackling/popping & my wife thought it was my speakers &/or amp-but they are brand new. So, I had the cable guy come out last week to check it out & he had no idea what it was. He said he had not had any other complaints & of course it didn't do it when he was there







. But it's still doing it. I'm now kinda glad I'm no the only one who has the problem. Any body else have any ideas why it's doing it?


----------



## poppa

The CSR wouldn't upgrade my box to one that has DVI. Said they aren't doing that. So I made an appointment complaining about the poor picture quality. (The analog is very poor on my set.)


The technician checked my signal and said it was very strong; he agreed about the picture quality (he said his HDTV is the same way), but he didn't have a DVI cable box and didn't think the DVI ports worked yet.


Guess I'll just have to wait a bit longer ...


(in Redmond)


----------



## Fred328

I have seen a few threads here and elsewhere about the audio crackling. From what I can gather it was introduced with the 7.07 upgrade. Several people have noted that the problem appeared after their box was upgraded. Since chan 2-99 are analog, it would seem some sort of clocking glitch was introduced in the audio A to D conversion with 7.07.


BTW, I have a 6200 w/7.07 and no VOD. My other standard SD box has functioning VOD, and firmware 7.72.


----------



## metz520

Did anyone else have audio issues on 104 last night watching the Oscars?


I had complete audio loss for 20 - 30 seconds multiple times, the commercials were significantly louder than the show (my system which is supposed to level audio couldn't handle the difference) and there were significant periods of audio not synching with video.


What a mess....at least the picture was crystal clear....


----------



## ericjut

metz520,


The Oscars looked and sounded crystal clear to us, except for an occasional video glitch that happened once or twice during the whole show. We didn't experienced any of the sound glitches you did. FYI: we have the 6200 with the 7.07 update on them. Do you experience those glitches often?


BTW, I was drooling when I saw the amount of details we could see on the stage background. It's the first time I'm watching the Oscars on HD and I wasn't disappointed.










-eric


----------



## Trevorsplace

Still no firmware update in Auburn.. Has anyone received the firmware 7.07 update on a 5100 box that has/had 2.48. The article in the PI last week stated that VOD would be rolled out in Auburn last week.


----------



## ericjut

About DVI vs Component.


I had 5 A/V savvy guys yesterday at my place and I finally tried to compare the DVI vs Component output on the 6200.


Equipment:

- Mot 6200 with the 7.07 update, set for 720p output

- InFocus 7200 DLP PJ (native 1280 X 720)

- Good quality component monster cable (4m, ~$125)

- InFocus 5m DVI/M1-DA cable


After a good dozen times back and forth between the two outputs using an InHD good quality show as signal, none of us could detect any difference between the two outputs (I did have to recalibrate the PJ setting for the DVI output as the brightness was a lot higher than the component output for some reason).


IMHO, changing the component cable from the crappy one that Comcast is providing to a decent one had a much more drastic improvement over the image quality than switching to DVI. I definitly don't get the day-and-night improvement that some of you experienced.


-eric


----------



## Jeremyfr

No crackling here on 2-99.


I did have a few audio/video dropouts last night during the Oscar's but it quickly resolved itself and looked great from there on.


----------



## Al Shing

My beef with the audio dropouts last night was the timing of them. One was just as Renee Z. was announced as the best supporting actress. The audio cut out so you couldn't hear the applause as she went to the stage. I forget when the other one was, but it also was a moment you didn't want to miss.


----------



## Fred328

Jeremy;

do the SD boxes use a different firmware? I am curious why mine shows 7.72. Also trying to understand why the SD box has VOD, but my 6200 w/7.07 does not.


re: audio crackling


Very curious that most people don't seem to be having the problem. There must be some common issue with those that do. If I run the cable straight into my Sony 46wt500, the audio on 2-99 is fine. On the 6200, the random clicks appear on both digital outs as well as the analog. I am using the same cables that the replaced 5100 was using, and it had no such problem.


----------



## ericjut

Jeremy/Al Shing/metz520


I did miss the first hour or so of the Oscars. Were all the dropouts at the start of the show?


-eric


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah I had that. I had to switch over the analog channel.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *My beef with the audio dropouts last night was the timing of them. One was just as Renee Z. was announced as the best supporting actress. The audio cut out so you couldn't hear the applause as she went to the stage. I forget when the other one was, but it also was a moment you didn't want to miss.*


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I'm only using the digital optical cable for sound. Is that the same for everyone with the problem?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Fred328_
> *Jeremy;
> 
> do the SD boxes use a different firmware? I am curious why mine shows 7.72. Also trying to understand why the SD box has VOD, but my 6200 w/7.07 does not.
> 
> 
> re: audio crackling
> 
> 
> Very curious that most people don't seem to be having the problem. There must be some common issue with those that do. If I run the cable straight into my Sony 46wt500, the audio on 2-99 is fine. On the 6200, the random clicks appear on both digital outs as well as the analog. I am using the same cables that the replaced 5100 was using, and it had no such problem.*


----------



## Babula




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r0bErT4u_
> *Babula ... I tried connecting to my Philips DVDR80 & MovieMaker2. Both devices say NO SIGNAL?!?*





I really don't know the answer to your question, but would say that I do not believe it will be as easy as you might think to interface with the DVDR80. The 6200 is only "presenting" digital data to the firewire port (and not able to "play back") recorded data via the 6200 to the video output(s) yet. The DVDR80/6200 combination must establish a connection. How do you determine this on the DVDR80? Is there local display (or onscreen)?


Perhaps if you look in the HDTV Recording thread, you will see stuff form dr1394. He really knows his stuff re firewire. With that said, I suspect you will still have problems trying to record to DVD via this path.


As far as MovieMaker2, I perceive you are trying to record from th 6200 to a PC??


Bill


----------



## Steve Goff

I had severe dropouts during the Oscars, some lasting over a minute, on 104.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Still no VOD here. I give up. As far as the Oscars, I saw a little breakup, but otherwise it was a decent, if boring, presentation.


----------



## Al Shing

There is some good stuff on VOD, so I wouldn't just blow it off as something you wouldn't be interested in. For example, I never watched the first season of Six Feet Under, and the whole first season from the pilot on down is currently on HBO VOD. I don't think last year's season was anywhere as good as the pilot was.


There is some good stuff from the Anime Network, too, but a couple of Episode 1's for some anime series just rolled off last night. As far as I can tell, once they roll, they don't come back, so watch them while you can.


----------



## mimler

I just talked with a Comcast CSR who told me that I could take my 5100 stb to a Comcast store and they would swap it for a 6200. Has anyone tried this? I'd like to call the Seattle Comcast Store to confirm this and to confirm that they have a supply of 6200's before I head over there. I have tried without success to find a phone number for the Comcast Store. Does anyone know the phone #??


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast's web page now lists 13 HD channels, including Starz HD and Cinemax HD. I guess I can now officially call in to complain if they're not on my box by tonight.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Is Curb Your Enthusiasm up there? I love that show but just recently started watching it. Would be great to see the first season.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *There is some good stuff on VOD, so I wouldn't just blow it off as something you wouldn't be interested in. For example, I never watched the first season of Six Feet Under, and the whole first season from the pilot on down is currently on HBO VOD. I don't think last year's season was anywhere as good as the pilot was.
> 
> 
> There is some good stuff from the Anime Network, too, but a couple of Episode 1's for some anime series just rolled off last night. As far as I can tell, once they roll, they don't come back, so watch them while you can.*


----------



## jimre

Well, looks like I can now record HDTV! Woo-hoo! Had one of my 5100s swapped for a 6200 this morning (see previous post about having to call three times before getting a CSR who would agree to issue a work order for this).


I quickly realized I didn't have any firewire cables laying around, ran down to Radio Shack, and picked one up (standard 1394 6-pin to 4-pin cable, same as for DV camcorders). Plugged it into the 6200 and my JVC 30K DVHS deck. Channel I-1 (I-Link #1) on the VCR now shows up as "DCT 6200". Tuned the 6200 to channel 549, popped a DVHS tape in the VCR, hit Record on the VCR and viola! I've just recorded about 10 minutes of HBOHD. Played back without a glitch, too. DVHS deck is connected to my projector via Component.


Next I need to test longer recordings & other HD channels to see if it remains glitch-free. Also need to try some automation for un-attended recordings. Both the 6200 and the JVC DVHS are hooked up to my home-automation system, so my PC can control them via IR blasters. In theory I should be able to schedule home automation events to turn the boxes on, tune the 6200 to the desired channel, and start recording on the VCR - all at the desired times. Not quite ReplayTV or Tivo, but hopefully will let me time-shift & archive some HD content without too much pain...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mimler_
> *I just talked with a Comcast CSR who told me that I could take my 5100 stb to a Comcast store and they would swap it for a 6200. Has anyone tried this? I'd like to call the Seattle Comcast Store to confirm this and to confirm that they have a supply of 6200's before I head over there. I have tried without success to find a phone number for the Comcast Store. Does anyone know the phone #??*



Same phone number listed for all of Comcast:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

City: Seattle

Center Name: Comcast Cable Store

Billing Payment Center Address: 1140 No 94th St, Seattle, WA 98103

Phone Number: 877-824-2288

Hours of Operation: Monday thru Friday 8:00am to 7:00pm, Saturday 9:00am to 5:00pm

Notes: Full Service location. Payments accepted. Equipment Issued and exchanged. Accepts Video, HSD & Telephony payments

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Let us know if it works. Never the same story twice with this bunch, though.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I am not blowing it off, I am simply not receiving VOD and really stopped worrying about it entirely. If I get it, I'll utilize it, but I'm not so I can't. Oh well, I have other things to worry about, my laptop has had a melt down and now I'm back on my desktop. Feel like I'm back in the 20th century or something.


----------



## mimler

I tried the main Comcast # and they couldn't give me the phone number to call the Seattle store directly. I wanted to confirm with the store before unhooking my 5100 and driving from Bellevue. Oh well, I'll probably head over tomorrow afternoon and give it a try. I'll post with an update.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Is Curb Your Enthusiasm up there? I love that show but just recently started watching it. Would be great to see the first season.*



They have CYE #31-38 up now until 3/28.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Pick up your 6200 at Comcast? There is no better way!


FYI, I just stopped by the Comcast store on N. 94th St. in Seattle and exchanged my crummy 5100 for a 6200 in about 5 minutes flat. I just mentioned that a CSR told me to exchange it at the store since they had messed up my service window (arrived on the wrong day!). Be forceful, but polite, if they tell you they don't have any 6200s. At first I was told that they don't have any, which then became 'well, I'm not sure that we have any in stock', which after a little more pressure became 'oh, wait - here's the warehouse manager and I'll see if he's got any' -- and sure enough he had tons.


----------



## stuarts

I've got 2 6200's coming on Thursday to the house to swap out my 5100's. I'm also giving back my 2 SD Motorola boxes to save $10 a month since my kids only watch Disney & Nick. Both those sets have cable ready tuners...


Can't wait to hook up that DVI cable to my Sony VPL-HS20!


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *The CSR wouldn't upgrade my box to one that has DVI. Said they aren't doing that. ...
> 
> 
> (in Redmond)*



I called Comcast Sunday and asked to exchange my 5100 (no dvi conn.) with a 6200. She said no problem and scheduled it for Weds. The w.o. explicitly states that it is just swap. She said it was no problem. We'll see. The last time when I ordered a 5100 over a year ago, the guy who came out says he wouldn't give it to me because I didn't have a HDTV. I told him it was on the way, but still wouldn't do it. I hope they don't pull a similar stunt with the 6200, i.e., take the order and then have the tech come out only to say he wouldn't do it.


----------



## Babula

If you can pick up one in exchange for 5100, it still must be activated by the system. That requires the s/n of the box to be remotely activated.....


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> 
> *Well, looks like I can now record HDTV! Woo-hoo! B]
> *


*


That's cool, but I am surprised you cannot control the STB using the DVHS deck. Doesn't the protocol support device control?


Oh, and what happens when you tune to an analog channel? Just curious.*


----------



## Jeremyfr

*Box Swap @ Cable Store:* Comcast will not provide phone numbers for the stores to customers as they people at the store are not paid to take customer calls nor do they have the time.


Furthermore the cable stores are not supposed to hand out any HD box's.

*Audio Problems:* I am using the optical connection on mine running directly to my Yamaha RX-V730 as my sole audio connection from my 6200 to my reciever with no audio crackling problems on analog channels.


Last night for the oscars I started watching when they did the Bob Hope thing and I had dropouts during that part but once it came back from commercial break after that I only had small issues with audio/video.

*Firmware:* Firmware is completely different between the HD and non HD box's the numbers will not corespond in anyway between the 2.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *That's cool, but I am surprised you cannot control the STB using the DVHS deck. Doesn't the protocol support device control?
> 
> 
> Oh, and what happens when you tune to an analog channel? Just curious.*



If there's a way for the DVHS to control the 6200 via firewire, I haven't found it. From everything I've read & seen, it seems to be a one-way data stream from the cable box.


Analog channels seem to work just fine - no different from digital channels as far as recording over firewire.


----------



## CoolCanuck

>>Furthermore the cable stores are not supposed to hand out any HD box's.


Well, the point is it works, and sure beats waiting for a 4 hr service window for some useless tech to show up and watch me connect everything for him.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well that's great, but a bunch of us still have the problem. Has it been reported to your support staff? What should we do?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Audio Problems:* I am using the optical connection on mine running directly to my Yamaha RX-V730 as my sole audio connection from my 6200 to my reciever with no audio crackling problems on analog channels.


----------



## Jeremyfr

If you are having a problem with your box then call up set up a service appt, otherwise it come down to a compatibility issue much like the 5100/Denon Issue


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm sure you all got the message on your DCT's but if not NBA TV will be launching on or around April 1st.


----------



## wareagle

What is NBA TV? The message said it's part of Digital Extra, on 416. I have Digital Extra (not sure why), but others may not. Doesn't sound like HD, either. Would be better if they just didn't black out the INHD NBA games.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Well, looks like I can now record HDTV! Woo-hoo! ...
> 
> Next I need to test longer recordings & other HD channels to see if it remains glitch-free.*



Tried recording a couple hours of INHD on my JVC 30K last night. It worked, but there are minor audio & video glitches every few minutes. Nothing fatal, but enough to be annoying. Enough to spoil the "wow" factor if you want to show off an HD recording to your friends. I don't see these glitches when watching INHD on the 6200 directly, so I must assume they're being introduced either in the firewire communication between boxes, or else on the tape (I'm recording on a JVC-brand blank DVHS tape).


----------



## phunkyphresh

You might want to check your firewire cable or perhaps try another one. I've had problems in the past doing video capture from my sony camcorder via firewire. I was getting a lot of dropped frames and the connection didn't seem to fit right. All I did was replace the cable and the problems cleared up. It's a bit of a long shot but might help.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Thanks, but I think a service appointment would be a total waste of time. I mean these guys don't even know what kind of boxes they have.


I'll phone it in so maybe if you get enough calls someone will look into it.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *If you are having a problem with your box then call up set up a service appt, otherwise it come down to a compatibility issue much like the 5100/Denon Issue*


----------



## Maltby

Got tired of waiting for StarzHD so I called Comcast yesterday. I was told it wasn't available in my area-Seattle-but maybe in the next month. I told her other people were getting it, so she went over to the office TV there and checked and sure enough they were getting it in Everett. The system was down but she told me it was a simple thing to fix and she would do it first thing this AM. And it sure enough it's there now.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> What is NBA TV? The message said it's part of Digital Extra, on 416. I have Digital Extra (not sure why), but others may not. Doesn't sound like HD, either. Would be better if they just didn't black out the INHD NBA games



This will un black out the games since they will be carrying NBA TV who produces those games (not INHD) then they will be able to allow customers to see those HD games starting 4/1.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CoolCanuck_
> *>Well, the point is it works, and sure beats waiting for a 4 hr service window for some useless tech to show up and watch me connect everything for him.*



I may do this as well as my area seems to be skipped any firmware updates. Picking up a box is a MUCH better customer experience than making an appointment (and taking a half day off work).


----------



## biz_qwik

VOD, NBATV....etc


April 1st is April Fool's Day.....this worries me deeply.


Now the real question.....will NBATV be HD like it's supposed to be?


Regardless.....after 2 years of loosing my favorite station....THANK YOU COMCAST!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Biz the only HD content NBA TV has is the current and older games which will all be shown HD on INHD1.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Jeremy any update on why the VOD and firmware updates did not happen last week... Is it that those of us on 2.48 will never receive the update and switch out our boxes.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Hard to say Trevor I'd try calling in and haveing a "signal" sent to the box you may want to unplug from the power and plug it back in before doing so.


----------



## jsb_hburg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Tried recording a couple hours of INHD on my JVC 30K last night. It worked, but there are minor audio & video glitches every few minutes. Nothing fatal, but enough to be annoying. Enough to spoil the "wow" factor if you want to show off an HD recording to your friends. I don't see these glitches when watching INHD on the 6200 directly, so I must assume they're being introduced either in the firewire communication between boxes, or else on the tape (I'm recording on a JVC-brand blank DVHS tape).*



Hi,


If you haven't done so already, pls report your 6200 firewire issues in the 620X firewire sticky thread at the top of the HDTV Recorders forum. Thanks!


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Hard to say Trevor I'd try calling in and haveing a "signal" sent to the box you may want to unplug from the power and plug it back in before doing so.*



Hi Jeremy,


Are you saying that the upgrades are done for this area? If we still have 00 firmware would this be due to a problem with our STB?


Thanks


----------



## Jeremyfr

00 would definately indicate an issue with the box it should at least be 2.48 if not 7.07 in all areas of western Washington to my knowledge.


----------



## curtisb

Well I finally started getting StarzHD but it cuts in and out and pixelates quite a bit. Anyone else having trouble here?


Also, just saw an advertisement for what appeared to be Comcast PVR, not the video on demand (but I didnt' see the whole thing). Are they advertising for the 6208 yet or was it actually for VOD?


----------



## Al Shing

I called and asked for some help on my box in getting the Starz HD and Cinemax HD channels. They found that my box was defined on the second outlet instead of the first, so they repositioned that and sent a soft hit. I was #359 in the queue for one of those, so it took about three hours, but it finally got those channels mapped on the box. Unfortunately, I was getting "One Moment Please" on both channels.


I called in this morning, and they sent a hard hit to the box, but it didn't fix the problem. So they are going to send out a tech to take a look. I asked them to bring out a box with a DVI and firewire output as long as they are coming out. Scheduled appointment for Saturday afternoon.


They said that if they found out it wasn't Comcast's problem it would cost me $29.99 for the service call. They said they had service contracts available. No thanks.


----------



## Fred328

audio crackle update


just had a tech here. He said this was the first time he'd encountered this problem. He tried another 6200, same problem. Tried a plain SD box and the clicks went away. Basically have to live with it for now, we'll see if they can figure anything out.


Now waiting for the guide to reload to see if VOD is working on the new 6200...


----------



## mimler

No problem swapping my 5100 for a 6200 at the N. Seattle Comcast store yesterday. I was in and out in less than 5 minutes. I just told the them that a Comcast CSR told me I could go to the store and exchange my 5100 and it was a done deal. My 6200 has latest FW 7.07 and SW 51.??-2002.

Too bad I can still see a faint vertical line with HD content when outputting 1080i to my Panasonic ED plasma.







I'll try DVI next.


----------



## wareagle

How was the new box activation handled? Did they do that while you were at the store?


----------



## mimler

How was the new box activation handled? Did they do that while you were at the store?


They just scanned the 6200 and handed it to me. I went home and hooked it up and it worked fine.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Not that I care what you all do but you realize that the more people tell the stores the CSR's sent people there the more the CSR's get yelled at for sending people to the cable store when they aren't supposed to.


----------



## mimler

I hear you Jeremy. In my case, at least, the CSR actually DID tell me to go to the store to do the swap.


----------



## phunkyphresh

I thought that was the purpose of the cable stores. There was an article in the Redmond Reporter a couple of weeks ago that talked about a comcast cable store opening in redmond. One desired goal was to "reconnect" with the community and make it easier for customers to handle these types of issues rather than the typical 4 hour window that they show up late for. TCI had these stores in most communities, then AT&T started closing them, now comcast is bringing them back.


----------



## wareagle

Well, I think I'll sit tight, let the system do its thing, wait until VOD & new firmware are supposed to have reached Bellevue, and withhold any complaints until my time has come & I've been bypassed. Right now I'm probably better off with 5100, 5.03, STARZHD, and no crackling on the analogs. There's even a DVI connector on the back of the 5100 (no firewire).


----------



## Babula

Re box activation: When I first got the 5100 installed about 4 months ago, I noticed that I was able to view all digital channels; I mean ALL! I did not give it much thought since most of my viewing was D* or OTA. I had HBOHD and SHOHD plus all the other HD channels on D*. SInce I wanted to be able to record on my JVC30K, I attempted to get the 6200. That experience is a complete story in itself.


With the 6200 I finally was able to record and this happended about the same time as StarzHD and MaxHD became available so I called Comcast to order since they were not being seen by the 6200 like ALL the other digital channels. I was able to record HBOHD and SHOHD evan tough I did npt subcribe to them.


To make a long story short, I eventually ended up with a Service Rep visit to figure out why Comcast could not "activate" the Starz and Max HD channels. Between me and the service guy (last Sunday morning) we concluded that by replacing a 5100 back into use, and seeing that it did not see the two channels went back to the 6200 the service guy realized that the original 5100 box had never been activated and snce this was the case was/is able to see ALL digital channels.


Putting back the 6200 and registering and activating produced the desired effects. ABle now to see Strz and Max HD. Called up and ordered the digital platinum package and now able to get all Pay HD channels (to record) until they realize what they are doing. $55 per month for basic, HD is not bad. Paying nothing before, but I am weening myself off D*. Only reason to keep it now is CBSHD.


The moral of this story is that if you pick up a box at the Cable Store and connect it wihtout activation, there is a good chance that you will see ALL digital channels. Best thing to do in this case is fess up and have the box activated and pay your dues!


----------



## mimler

Hmmmmh. I haven't checked to see if I can get ALL the digital channels on the box I picked up from the Comcast store. If I am able to get all the channels even though I'm not paying for them, I will be sure to call Comcast right away to report the mistake. Yah right!


----------



## wareagle

It would be nice if Comcast would offer a package consisting of Digital Classic + all HD channels. I'd like to have access to all the HD movies, but I'm not that interested in having (or paying for) all the movie channels in the Digital Platinum package.


----------



## phunkyphresh

I would actually like to see an "Only HD" offer that would be nothing but their HD channels. I can't revert back from d* to comast analog/digital for many reasons, and I can't pick up 110 and 119 because of trees. I would subscribe to only their HD channels for a fair price.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

^^^^ hell will feeze over first


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *^^^^ hell will feeze over first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Even more extreme -- we'll get KIRO-HD first!


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mimler_
> *If I am able to get all the channels even though I'm not paying for them, I will be sure to call Comcast right away to report the mistake. Yah right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



On these boxes that aren't activated and are receiving all the channels, I'd be very surprised to see them get the next feature update and/or firmware update that's released, since essentially your box is not being recognized on your account I would guess. Just a thought, but that may be why some people didn't get the latest firmware update to begin with?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Shoreline,Lake Forest Park, and more Parts of Seattle will launch VOD tomorow. Remember it can take untill late in the afternoon for it to show up.


Jeremy


----------



## danbez

Jeremy, any news regarding the EastSide?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danbez_
> *Jeremy, any news regarding the EastSide?*



I bet they're waiting on the eastside deployment because the nerd density is very high and want to make sure they have the capacity in place and the bugs worked out.


I still want a PC based 1394 time shift solution. Not Motorola's problem.


I also "native" output for HD to bypass the boxes internal upconverter so I can use a superior outboard solution. This was the best feature of the HDD-200.


----------



## churlock

Comcast came out today and swapped my 5100 for a 6200 (no hassles--they just did it). I connected a dvi cable up to my Sony 42" plasma (native res 1028 X 1028). I cannot tell any diference between component and dvi--both are superb. So the only thing gained was freeing up a component input to the Sony.


Maxhd channel just displays "Pls wait a moment..." VOD looks to be operable. One glitch though; I may have a flakey 6200. The analog channels lose color sync on S-video and composite outputs randomly. Sometimes signal just fine, and sometimes out of sync. It's too early to tell what's going on yet. The bottom line for me is aside from freeing up the component input, I'd be better off with my older 5100.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally posted by mimler
> 
> If I am able to get all the channels even though I'm not paying for them, I will be sure to call Comcast right away to report the mistake. Yah right!




mine did the same for the first 24hrs.....


----------



## Trevorsplace

Just got the VOD available message this morning in Auburn, but no VOD yet and still on 2.48.


----------



## churlock

I didn't think much of it at first, but VOD is really, really cool. The technology that it uses just astounds me. A zillion programs ready to go whenever YOU want them. And it's free (at least for now, but when it catches on and viewers begin using it in earnest, it surely will become a paid for feature) If you'd have just poo-paw'd it, I'd highly recommend that you try it. It's just amazing.


----------



## jspeton

Woke up this morning to find my firmware upgraded to 7.07 (I have a 5100 which previously had firmware 2.48) and VOD enabled. I think I have all the upgrades that are expected at this point, so if you're in downtown Seattle you're probably upgraded at this point as well.


----------



## nodrog2

If you have an HDTV and live in Edmonds please PM me. I have some questions and I don't want to take up board space for others.

Thanx, Gordon.


----------



## artseattle

Also got VOD this morning. Sweet! I subscribe to HBO so I was expecting that I could watch the HBO offerings for no extra cost. This is correct! They have the last season of SATC, CYE, and others. I just watched the first episode of "The Sopranos" from the last season. Using the Zoom feature on my 34XBR I could fill the entire 16x9 screen with the correct OAR. HOWEVER, I'm also able to access the Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz shows without a charge. Only the Comcast Movies showed a charge (eg X2 in widescreen)


Is this added bonus going to stay or go away?


Shh!


----------



## Jeremyfr

No you should get any "premium" channel you subscribe for at no extra cost on VOD. I.E. you pay for HBO you get HBO On Demand as well.


VOD content was never meant and will never become a pay feature, lets look at the reality here, why charge for a service that in the long run would allow you to free up bandwidth for other things. and besides you pay for the new content i.e. new release movies, etc, as well as the premium's (of course included in what you already pay for said premium network.) so it really is already about half pay for use and the rest is free.


One other thing as many people have said don't knock it till you try it and remember they're already testing HD-VOD so its just a matter of time untill you'll be able to watch uncompressed HD content OnDemand.


----------



## artseattle

Jeremy, thanks, as always for the quick reply.


However, my question is: I pay for HBO but I'm getting Showtime On Demand for free as well? Is this correct?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> However, my question is: I pay for HBO but I'm getting Showtime On Demand for free as well? Is this correct?



no you're getting an added bonus.


they probably left all the premium channel content in the clear untill all the box's update as I believe they had issues with them not working correctly in previous launchs.


----------



## buddma

Hey Jeremy, I have both the 5100 and 2000 boxes. The 2000 box has VOD but the 5100 doesn't can you give me and some others a little insight on why this is? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeremyfr

Buddma: It can take a while for the box's to refresh , also the 2000 is only having to download the TV-Guide software whereas the 5100/6200 has to download new firmware and new software. This can take upwards of an hour for the box to do. I cant say for sure but I believe that the system updates in order of serial # of the box I'm not for sure on that one though. But give it time it will eventually get it. If you dont have it by tomorow give em a call and try haveing the info resent to the box.


----------



## stuarts

Just replaced my 2 5100's with the 6200's.

DVI doesn't show up on the root hardware menu as a choice so I'm using the component connection. I guess Sammamish doesn't have the updated firmware to download yet??


I wonder when as my DVI-D cables are in the mail...


BTW/ Does the S-Video out work concurrently with Component? Will I get downconverted HD content over S-video?? I'd like to capture this wth my future HTPC.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *BTW/ Does the S-Video out work concurrently with Component? Will I get downconverted HD content over S-video??*



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## ericjut

But expect it to be letterboxed on HDTV channels (this also means that if 4X3 content is shown on an HDTV channel, you will get double boxed on the SVideo output).


-eric


----------



## Fred328

audio clicking update update


My 6200 finally got the VOD download around 5pm yesterday. The tech had warned me in the morning that their system was running pretty slow. The audio clicks are still there on 2-99. Annoying, but I can watch those channels on the tv's tuner to avoid the problem.


Another thumbs up for VOD. And HD VOD will be excellent. Thanks for that news, Jeremy.


----------



## alma321

Did I miss somthing? HD VOD is luanced and will be luanced soon?


----------



## Jeremyfr

No Alma HD-VOD is not launched, it is being tested in small areas back east and will eventually be something that is available.


also as for the double letterboxing on the S-Video out you can correct for that by changing the box to 4:3 Pan&Scan which will zoom the 16x9 image so that your only getting the 4:3 image within it.


----------



## guapote

Like a few others I have the VOD message on my two boxes (6200) but neither actually has vod yet? Also one box is firm ware 7.07 and the other is 5.03? I live in Wallingford (near Greenlake). Anybody have VOD in my neck of the woods yet?


----------



## Fredline




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *no you're getting an added bonus.
> 
> 
> they probably left all the premium channel content in the clear untill all the box's update as I believe they had issues with them not working correctly in previous launchs.*



I don't pay for any Premium channels(ie; HBO, Max, etc.) but I can access they're VOD shows free of charge.

So, if I'm reading you right this is only temporary, or is this how it's going to be?


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I don't pay for any Premium channels(ie; HBO, Max, etc.) but I can access they're VOD shows free of charge.
> 
> So, if I'm reading you right this is only temporary, or is this how it's going to be?



Only temporary


----------



## Podmon

I was wondering if anyone knew of a solution to a problem I'm having with my 6200. I have component video connected to my HDTV projector. Since I typically don't use the projector during the day, I have S-Video connected to a non-hdtv television for day watching. All of the overlays (menus, program info, tv guide, etc.) show up through the component video out, but not on the S-Video. Is there a way to have the overlay working on both outputs at the same time?


----------



## boykster

Hi Podmon....


What do you have the box doing with SD content?


I have a similar setup: HD box outputting all content via component to my plasma, and composite output to another tv. I have the SD override set to 480i, and I get overlays on the SD channels when watching the composite connection. When I had the SD override set to 720/1080 I didn't get overlays on the composite output.


Try switching that and see if that helps....


Rich


----------



## patfaram




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *Just replaced my 2 5100's with the 6200's.
> 
> DVI doesn't show up on the root hardware menu as a choice so I'm using the component connection. I guess Sammamish doesn't have the updated firmware to download yet??
> 
> 
> I wonder when as my DVI-D cables are in the mail...
> 
> 
> BTW/ Does the S-Video out work concurrently with Component? Will I get downconverted HD content over S-video?? I'd like to capture this wth my future HTPC.*



Stuart, I've had my 6200 for at least 3 weeks now and had DVI since day one. If it's not enabled when you get your cable, try unplugging the power for a few minutes and plugging it back in.


BTW - Why would you want to capture digital HD over analog s-video? Has anyone had any luck finding PC software to record from firewire?


----------



## patfaram

How do I know if I have VOD?


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD is not available on the eastside yet.


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by guapote_
> *Like a few others I have the VOD message on my two boxes (6200) but neither actually has vod yet? Also one box is firm ware 7.07 and the other is 5.03? I live in Wallingford (near Greenlake). Anybody have VOD in my neck of the woods yet?*



I live in Ravenna. We got VOD yesterday around 10pm (I saw the box downloading the firmware upgrade at that point).


It seems to work just fine. I was a little disappointed to see less showtime shows in the VOD list than I expected.


alex


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *VOD is not available on the eastside yet.*



I received a message on my 5100 in Issaquah yesterday morning saying it was now available but no VOD and i'm still at 2.48. Are they sending this messages out a couple days before they do the updates?


----------



## Alex Wetmore




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I received a message on my 5100 in Issaquah yesterday morning saying it was now available but no VOD and i'm still at 2.48. Are they sending this messages out a couple days before they do the updates?*



I had that message yesterday. I called up Comcast and told them that I had the message but no VOD. They queued up a firmware download and about 3 hours later I had it.


alex


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *I had that message yesterday. I called up Comcast and told them that I had the message but no VOD. They queued up a firmware download and about 3 hours later I had it.
> 
> 
> alex*



Did you just get the firmware or VOD also?


----------



## Alex Wetmore

Both a new firmware and VOD. I tested VOD this morning while eating my cereal and it works just fine.


alex


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alex Wetmore_
> *Both a new firmware and VOD. I tested VOD this morning while eating my cereal and it works just fine.
> 
> 
> alex*



I just called and the lady said they sent the message out to all of the boxes, even in areas where it isn't available yet. I guess they do their updates on Thursday so maybe next Thursday.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I just called and the lady said they sent the message out to all of the boxes, even in areas where it isn't available yet. I guess they do their updates on Thursday so maybe next Thursday.*



My Bellevue 5100 did not receive any such message. Are updates always this wishy-washy?


----------



## Trevorsplace

I just called also and the CSR was great... He was able to tell me that it had not been enabled in Auburn yet but will be in the next couple of days. Also set up an appointment for tomorrow to exchange both my 5100's for 6200's. Must admit was surprised on how much he knew about the subject matter. Cudo's to Comcast.


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *I just called also and the CSR was great... Must admit was surprised on how much he knew about the subject matter. Cudo's to Comcast.*



That is a bit surprising. When the tech came out to exchange mine, the 6200 was the first one he'd ever seen. He asked why I wanted it (because of dvi). I guess with all the chatter here relating to the 6200, we tend to forget that the group on this forum represents probably an infinitesimal number of subscribers who care, or are even knowledgeable about the 6200.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *I just called also and the CSR was great... He was able to tell me that it had not been enabled in Auburn yet but will be in the next couple of days. Also set up an appointment for tomorrow to exchange both my 5100's for 6200's. Must admit was surprised on how much he knew about the subject matter. Cudo's to Comcast.*



You probably talked to Jeremyfr


----------



## CoolCanuck

Actually he works for the HSI division, not the cable portion. Kinda ironic that the only Comcast employees who know anything about HDTV work in unrelated departments.


Instead we get to deal with CSRs who talk about 'DHTV' (yes, I'm not kidding -- this CSR went on and on about how they could hook me up with DHTV).


----------



## quarque

DHTV - short for DuH-TV. Designed for those who heard something about a fancy TV somewhere but not quite sure what it is, but it must have been better than "reg'lar TV".


----------



## Trevorsplace

Comcast just left after exchanging both my 5100's for 6200's. They both came loaded with 7.07 and on demand shows on the guide but I get a communications error message when I select it. So I guess VOD is not available in Auburn yet ?? Unless there is another issue. I do think the picture quality on the analog channels is better in 480 overide.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Communications error typically means that there is something wrong with the return path and a tech would need to go out to look at it.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

On the cracking audio problem with the 6200 what kind of reciever does everyone have? I have an Onkyo TX-DS797.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Received a download about an hour ago and now the VOD choice is gone so I guess my S/W version rolled back. Just have to wait till it is released in Auburn, at least I know Firmware version is the latest.


On the PQ, what a difference with the 6200. The analog channels look great now on 480P overide. I could never use that on the 5100 as the PQ was crap.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trevorsplace_
> *On the PQ, what a difference with the 6200. The analog channels look great now on 480P overide. I could never use that on the 5100 as the PQ was crap.*



The upconvert this box does is noticably better than the 5100. Not as good as even a low end line doubler, but OK.


----------



## patfaram

FYI - I'm using the OPTICAL audio output of my 6200 into my Onkyo TX-NR801 with NO audio popping.


However, I have to set my A/V Sync to +74 ms (which is the maximum setting). Otherwise people's mouths are ahead of their voices. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## buddma

After Comcast "turned on" Cinemax HD, i'm able to watch it but after a long "One moment please" message on my screen. I get the program guide bar along the bottom of the screen with what is currently showing. Is there anyway to fix this? I have the 5100 box. Thanks!


----------



## Fredline




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *On the cracking audio problem with the 6200 what kind of reciever does everyone have? I have an Onkyo TX-DS797.*



I have a brand new 'Pioneer VSX-D912-K' thats working fine otherwise.


BTW, I'm a bit of a cable box n00b. How do I get into the 'service menu' on my 6200 to check my settings(pic ratio, etc.)? I already found the user menu to change the Audio, Language, check Firmware, etc. but the pic ratio wasn't in there.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Fredline_
> *BTW, I'm a bit of a cable box n00b. How do I get into the 'service menu' on my 6200 to check my settings(pic ratio, etc.)? I already found the user menu to change the Audio, Language, check Firmware, etc. but the pic ratio wasn't in there.*



On the 5100, you power the box off, then press the Menu button. Likely the 6200 is the same.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *After Comcast "turned on" Cinemax HD, i'm able to watch it but after a long "One moment please" message on my screen. I get the program guide bar along the bottom of the screen with what is currently showing. Is there anyway to fix this? I have the 5100 box. Thanks!*



do you see this on any of the inhd channels too? if so, may be a low signal level.


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *After Comcast "turned on" Cinemax HD, i'm able to watch it but after a long "One moment please" message on my screen. I get the program guide bar along the bottom of the screen with what is currently showing. Is there anyway to fix this? I have the 5100 box. Thanks!*



I've been getting the "One moment Please" message too (6200) along with the guide bar for several days now (and I subscribe to Cinemax).


----------



## buddma




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *After Comcast "turned on" Cinemax HD, i'm able to watch it but after a long "One moment please" message on my screen. I get the program guide bar along the bottom of the screen with what is currently showing. Is there anyway to fix this? I have the 5100 box. Thanks!*



I get INHD just fine also sometimes CinemaxHD breaks up.


----------



## churlock

I've noticed that Voom ( http://www.voom.com ), the new sat provider (with 25 HD channels), carrys local KIRO-HD in their lineup. If they can, why can't Comcast reach some agreement?? I sure hope they get it before the next NFL season.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by churlock_
> *I've noticed that Voom ( http://www.voom.com ), the new sat provider (with 25 HD channels), carrys local KIRO-HD in their lineup. If they can, why can't Comcast reach some agreement?? I sure hope they get it before the next NFL season.*



The local channels on Voom are Over the Air, so no agreement is required.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The local channels on Voom are Over the Air, so no agreement is required.*



Right - VOOM doesn't actually broadast these channels. Their dish just has a built in OTA antenna, and it looks like they integrate OTA channels with their program guide. So even with VOOM, you're still SOL for KIRO-HD if you can't already receive KIRO's OTA signal.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Hey--for those of y'all getting appointments to switch out the 5100 with the 6200, is Comcast charging you for the visit? How much is it?


----------



## bpdp379

For anybody who may want one, I have two 2m DVI cables that I do not need. If you want one send me a PM.



Cables are gone. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Andy,

No charge they do it for free...


----------



## Milt99

patfaram,

I've had my 6200 for a month now and have been using DVI to an HS-20.

I fired it about about 10 minutes ago and the audio sync is horrible on all channels!!

It has worked perfectly up to now.

I'm in the process of power cycling my box, if that doesn't work I'm giving Comcast a call asap.

With the Sopranos debut tonight, I am going to be royally pissed if it's f'd up.

I can't believe we're the only ones experiencing this.


UPDATE: Powered the 6200 off for about 15 minutes and powered back on.

Audio sync is now fine again. Odd.


Doug


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast had my OMP (One Moment Please) appointment scheduled for Sunday, even though I asked for and we agreed on Saturday afternoon originally. Tech came and tried some things. He decided to swap out the box for a new one to see if it would fix it. New one is a DCT-6200, manufactured 02/2004. It was taking too long to download the microcode, so he took off for his next call and said he would check back on the status of the problem.


I'm still getting OMP on those new channels, but at least I got a DVI and firewire output now.


If anyone is getting OMP on those channels, I suggest you call it in so they know there is a problem. I think they are just starting to realize that there is something going on with these new channels in some areas, but not in others. The tech said he checked at the headend in Burien, and it is working there, but it isn't working in Auburn or at my house for some reason.


----------



## ianken

"Home Theater Access Fee"


$15 for a guy to hand me a box and I do all the work hooking it up? I guess it covers the cost of the guy driving out here and handing me the box. And it wasn't even a Comcast dude, rather a sub contractor who was monumentally clueless.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The local channels on Voom are Over the Air, so no agreement is required.*



Yep. In other words there are no local channels on voom at all. But they don't try very hard to let consum,ers know that. A little asterix at the bottom of the marketing spam. IMHO it is a bit misleading. I wonder how many people picked it up thinking theywould get their locals in HD via satellite? Read the fine print I guess.


----------



## Fredline

Now that I found the settings(16:9, 1080i, etc.) on my 6200, can someone recommend which settings to use for my setup?

I have Sony 50" LCD GWIII & have a DVI cable I've been meaning to hookup but currently using component.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Fredline_
> *Now that I found the settings(16:9, 1080i, etc.) on my 6200, can someone recommend which settings to use for my setup?
> 
> I have Sony 50" LCD GWIII & have a DVI cable I've been meaning to hookup but currently using component.*



I have the same TV as you, albeit with a 5100. I use 1080i for the HD signal since most HD stations we get originate at 1080i and that eliminates conversion artifacts. To be honest though, I tried 720p as well and hardly noticed a difference. I would set it to whichever resolution the stations you watch most often broadcast at. My 480i override is disabled so it too outputs at 1080i, which I like since my TV will never try to stretch it if I left the 480p zoom mode on. On the 5100 this looks like crap but so did overriding to 480p (in fact all SD looks crap) so I left it alone.


Oh, and I'm currently using component. Have to try DVI one of these days.


Ultimately, it comes down to personal preference and how you use your equipment. Just try the different settings for a few days and you'll know which setup you prefer.


----------



## markhs

Hopefully we will see a STB that supports a 'native' mode. I would rather have my television scale the picture than rely on the STB scaler.


----------



## Babula

Al Shing,


Did the tech register the new box by calling in the s/n, etc.?


jspeton,


I believe the resolution should be set to nearest value of your monitor's native resolution. I believe the SONY 50" (is it an LCD or Plasma?) Plasma is 1280 X 768 and therefore select the 720P. You will probably not see much difference as you said, for Component. DVI may be a different story though. Some have said that when using DVI, it is noticeably different when the monitor native resolution is taken into consideration.


My Panny is 1024 X 768 and I keep the 6200 at 720p using component outputs. Honestly, it is hard to discern any difference though. It is not easy to adapt this plasma to DVI for its year model. The new 2004 version does have DVI option.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Al Shing,
> 
> 
> Did the tech register the new box by calling in the s/n, etc.?
> *



The new box came with the old channel lineup without VOD and Starz HD or MAX HD, so he called for a reload of the box. It was one of those loads where the box showed "dl" with a circling "-" character for a long time. After about 30-40 minutes, it finally powered up and then finished loading the regular channel guide menus and schedules. When it was all done, it had VOD and the correct channel map.


There were several more hard hits during the evening and night for whatever reason. I was hoping the box didn't have a bad power supply or something.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *I believe the resolution should be set to nearest value of your monitor's native resolution. I believe the SONY 50" (is it an LCD or Plasma?) Plasma is 1280 X 768 and therefore select the 720P. You will probably not see much difference as you said, for Component. DVI may be a different story though. Some have said that when using DVI, it is noticeably different when the monitor native resolution is taken into consideration.
> *



But what you're advocating would require that, when watching 1080i content, that the 5100 convert from 1080i to 720p which is then passed to my TV which must then convert to 768p. With my current setup, the 5100 passes the 1080i signal untouched to my TV which then converts to 768p, resulting in a superior picture. I have no doubts that the scaler in my TV is better than that in the 5100. Avoiding having the 5100 scale or otherwise modify the video signal in any way is my objective, and although the differences aren't night and day they ARE noticeable (perhaps insignificant to some).


FYI the GWIII is an LCD rear projection.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *Hopefully we will see a STB that supports a 'native' mode. I would rather have my television scale the picture than rely on the STB scaler.*



You would think a "native" option would've been provided initially. How difficult could that be for Motorola to implement?


----------



## Babula

Al Shing,


I guess the Tech never got back? In any event, I would be on the horn with them now. As long as you have those OMP screens, I believe its a Comcast problem. I was just curious about the resistration process.


----------



## Al Shing

He said he would research the problem today and then call me after I got home from work to follow up. I think there should be enough info for them to figure out that there is a problem with those two new channels in areas such as Des Moines, Auburn, and Renton, and then figure out which amps or filters aren't passing the signal. I would assume that the new channels were added to a new bandwidth frequency range, and something is not passing the frequency range along. The problem might be down at the node level, and between that and few customers subbing both HD and Starz and Cinemax, they might not have enough reports to tell them that it is more than an individual problem. Their hands are also pretty full with the VOD implementations and fallout from that.


My concern is that if they can't resolve this, it might affect future channels that are going to be added, but Starz and Max are low priorities with me anyway. If they're not fixed by April 1st, I'll call and downgrade from Platinum to whatever gives me HBO and SHO, but not Starz and MAX. End of problem.


----------



## Babula





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_
> *But what you're advocating would require that, when watching 1080i content, that the 5100 convert from 1080i to 720p which is then passed to my TV which must then convert to 768p. With my current setup, the 5100 passes the 1080i signal untouched to my TV which then converts to 768p, resulting in a superior picture. I have no doubts that the scaler in my TV is better than that in the 5100. Avoiding having the 5100 scale or otherwise modify the video signal in any way is my objective, and although the differences aren't night and day they ARE noticeable (perhaps insignificant to some).
> 
> 
> FYI the GWIII is an LCD rear projection.*



Sorry, I am a Plasma guy and was not sure about the SONY and agree that the scaling should be left to the monitor. When I present 1080i or 720p to my plasma, I have no idea what kind of "scaling" is going on. I ask myself, is the 1080i downconverted to 768 and/or is the 720p upconverted to 768? I honestly don't know. All I know is that using the component inputs, it does not appear to be any different picture quality wise.


How can you control the 6200 or your monitor to be the controlling factor as to who does what to whom? If the input to the monitor is different than the native resolution, then my understanding of the way things work is that it is "converted" (scaled) to the native res anyway. Isn't it?


----------



## Babula

Al Shing,


Perhaps my perception of your dillema is wrong. It appears to me now that you are getting all channels you want now except Starz and Max?


Actually, I had to subcribe to Starz and Max before I got them. I had OMP prior to doing so. I don't think Digital Platinum gets you Starz and Maz SD or HD, does it?


----------



## r0bErT4u

I'm not surprized that Comcast hasn't figured this out, yet. They've sent several truck rolls & numerous signals to my box ... still no new channels?!? The HSI side is no better











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *He said he would research the problem today and then call me after I got home from work to follow up. I think there should be enough info for them to figure out that there is a problem with those two new channels in areas such as Des Moines, Auburn, and Renton, and then figure out which amps or filters aren't passing the signal. I would assume that the new channels were added to a new bandwidth frequency range, and something is not passing the frequency range along. The problem might be down at the node level, and between that and few customers subbing both HD and Starz and Cinemax, they might not have enough reports to tell them that it is more than an individual problem. Their hands are also pretty full with the VOD implementations and fallout from that.
> 
> 
> My concern is that if they can't resolve this, it might affect future channels that are going to be added, but Starz and Max are low priorities with me anyway. If they're not fixed by April 1st, I'll call and downgrade from Platinum to whatever gives me HBO and SHO, but not Starz and MAX. End of problem.*


----------



## Al Shing

I have Digital Platinum, but apparently an old version of it that costs $56 instead of $53, as per the current price schedule. Apparently, in order to get the $53 price, I have to pay an additional $39.99 for basic cable. My basic cable is included in the HOA maintenance fees, so I don't have to pay for basic explicitly. So, the $56 fee is a "special deal" that they aren't offering any more. No, I don't understand it either, but I wouldn't be surprised if this had something to do with it. However, I have everything they offer except for the ala carte foreign language channels that I haven't explicitly subscribed to. This includes everything beween 471 and 599, and 664 and 665.


The CSR that called Saturday to confirm Sunday said my billing and accounting records looked fine, but she questioned my request for a box with DVI. She said they weren't supporting DVI, but the request was on the work order as a request for a new box for firewire. The tech that came out was acting like he wasn't going to swap out the box except as a last resort. Maybe they are short on 6200's now, but they really should be giving those out to the old timers, and giving the handme downs to the newbies who won't know any better.


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *How can you control the 6200 or your monitor to be the controlling factor as to who does what to whom? If the input to the monitor is different than the native resolution, then my understanding of the way things work is that it is "converted" (scaled) to the native res anyway. Isn't it?*



That's right, at least for my set and I believe the majority, if not all, of digital sets like LCDs and plasmas. So for high def it sounds like both you and I are going to have at least the TV doing some scaling. I would just rather minimize the cable box's interaction with the signal. As mentioned above, passing along the native signal to the TV and letting the TV deal with it would be the ultimate solution, but the Moto boxes can't do it and I've never heard mention that it's a forthcoming feature.


----------



## kanefsky

The firewire output is always native, so that's one way to keep the 6200 from scaling.


--

Steve


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *The firewire output is always native, so that's one way to keep the 6200 from scaling.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve*



That's interesting. I wonder if I could somehow feed the firewire into my HTPC and have it pass along the native signal via DVI to my television. Anyone know of a software solution that would accomplish this?


----------



## Al Shing

I got home and found Starz HD and Cinemax HD working. The tech also called as promised and told me he understood they might be working now. So the system works.


No, I didn't ask what the problem was.


----------



## wareagle

Others are being deprived of lots more, as the big boys hold customers hostage "for their own good". However, considering the large markets involved, this could be settled long before we see KIRO-HD:


Viacom Channels Yanked From DISH Network

Customers In 16 Markets Lose CBS Affiliate
http://www.kirotv.com/money/2907392/detail.html


----------



## Wazzu94

Howdy all,


Lots of good info on this forum, but I have a few questions I'm hoping someone can answer for me....


If got the Hitachi 57T500 RP HDTV with the DCT5100 Box. The cable hookup (right now) goes into the 5100, then out via component to the TV and Optical to the reciever.


Also out of the 5100, I've got composite Video and L/R audio out to my SA Tivo S1, and then S-video to the HDTV.


HDTV & DTV picture (channels 100-665) is pretty good, but analog just plain sucks - it's watered down, gray and fuzzy - especially out of the TiVO.


When the tech installed the 5100, I had a 2 GHz splitter in the path to get an analog fed to the HDTV NTSC tuner, but had to remove it due to signal degradation at the splitter. I've also tried using S-video out of the cable box to the TiVO, which made things worse - I read somethere that the Y-Comb filters on the 5100 really don't work well for analog.


Sound is perfect, ED/HD is great, SD analog bites


1) Will upgrading to the 6200 help solve these analog issues?

2) Is there any way to boost the signal coming in so I can split it off to the VCR/NTSC Tuners (Cable running across floor is not permanent solution....)


Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Babula

Wazzu94,


I believe the 6200 is better than the 5100 on channels 100 and up (digital realm). Not much difference for the "real" analog channels (below 100). I would note that the 100 and up channels are better if the 4:3 option on the setup menu is set to 480p.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I notice a big difference with the 6200 on the lower channels also. The colors are much deeper and the picture much clearer when set to 480P. My Tv switches to HD color setting when set a 480P signal, so that may make the difference.


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Others are being deprived of lots more, as the big boys hold customers hostage "for their own good". However, considering the large markets involved, this could be settled long before we see KIRO-HD:
> 
> 
> Viacom Channels Yanked From DISH Network
> 
> Customers In 16 Markets Lose CBS Affiliate
> http://www.kirotv.com/money/2907392/detail.html *



It is worse....Viacom is reportedly yanking Martha Stewart from their syndication...very upsetting to the wife.


The good news however, is Maxhd is now finally working. For that matter, I think everything now with Comcast is up and running, i.e., no more issues (firmware, VOD, etc) aside from the KIRO-HD fiasco. Once that is settled, there won't be much more to discuss here, until the 6208 hits the streets, which I hope is a better implementation than the bug ridden DISH DVRs that I once owned...


----------



## Trevorsplace

Not everyone is up and running yet. Still no VOD or 7.07 update in Auburn as of 7:00 am this morning.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by churlock_
> *... I think everything now with Comcast is up and running, i.e., no more issues (firmware, VOD, etc) aside from the KIRO-HD fiasco.*




Maybe for Renton - in Sammamish I have no VOD, no DVI, and no firmware upgrades.... Jeremy any idea when these will be implemented for the Sammamish area?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by churlock_
> *It is worse....Viacom is reportedly yanking Martha Stewart from their syndication...very upsetting to the wife.
> 
> 
> The good news however, is Maxhd is now finally working. For that matter, I think everything now with Comcast is up and running, i.e., no more issues (firmware, VOD, etc) aside from the KIRO-HD fiasco. Once that is settled, there won't be much more to discuss here, until the 6208 hits the streets, which I hope is a better implementation than the bug ridden DISH DVRs that I once owned...*



Which Martha shows are affected by the Viacom yanking? (Spouse wants to know.) It still seems to be on KONG.


Firmware and VOD aren't quite settled, since some of us (e.g., Bellevue) don't have either update, yet. And it seems like it will be 6408, not 6208, here -- which means we should have plenty to discuss for a while.


----------



## buddma

I just got my 6200 after telling the Comcast CSR that I was having trouble with CinemaxHD not coming in quickly when I change the channel, and that I didn't have VOD on my 5100 box, but did on my 2000 box. She soft hit the 5100 box, and said she wasn't getting any response back from it, saying that I could have a weak signal to the box. We scheduled a truck roll for today, and the Comcast tech did a line check here and said that I had a strong signal, and he swapped out the 5100 box for a 6200 box. After hookup in about 5 minutes, the box was downloading new firmware, installing VOD, and CinHD comes in right when I tune to it. The tech did say that these 5100 boxes are still pretty buggy and a few of these are floating out there. So, if you need a reason to get the new box, and don't have VOD yet, just tell them that and you get the new box!


----------



## markrez

Anyone in the Tacoma area have VOD?

I am about 20 miles south of Tacoma in Spanaway and still don't have it.

I do have the 7.07 firmware update though.

I called in and the CSR told me 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm in Olympia, and I have not yet seen VOD. I guess it should show up on the menu somewhere, so that is where I've been looking. I do have 7.07, and use DVI on my 6200 (recently swapped for a 5100).


----------



## ericjut

And nobody on the Eastside has VOD, right? (I don't in Woodinville)


Last time I talked to a CSR, they said very likely before the end of this month...


So, Mark, don't worry, you're not the only one...


-eric


----------



## Al Shing

Are the OMP problems settled for everyone with those Starz and MAX HD channels? Anyone still outstanding raise your hands.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *And nobody on the Eastside has VOD, right? (I don't in Woodinville)
> *



It would be great to see a rollout schedule for the eastside. Would this be possible? It would make the wait easier.


----------



## Malcolm_B

No VOD in south Auburn, and this is a week after getting the message stating 'it is here!' Uh-huh.


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Which Martha shows are affected by the Viacom yanking? (Spouse wants to know.) It still seems to be on KONG.......*



Sorry, I don't have any references for this; we've seen it televised twice on evening news. However, each time it was, "CBS affilitates" was mentioned in the same breath. Being that she is broadcasted here on NBC, I'm not sure what to make of it.

Also, now that Viacom and DISH have settled, maybe there is still hope with Cox and Comcast for a timely agreement. I can't pull my set top HD OTA box until they do. (anybody interested in a Samsung SIR-T150?)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *No VOD in south Auburn, and this is a week after getting the message stating 'it is here!' Uh-huh.*



At least they're communicating with you. All I get in Bellevue are messages trying to push PPV wrestling, of all things.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I got that message too! Thought it was going to tell that VOD is really here this time, but just $49 wrasslin' message. And the wait continues. . .


----------



## ErichGS




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markrez_
> *Anyone in the Tacoma area have VOD?
> 
> I am about 20 miles south of Tacoma in Spanaway and still don't have it.
> 
> I do have the 7.07 firmware update though.
> 
> I called in and the CSR told me 4-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm in University Place (between Tacoma and Lakewood) and VOD appeared this morning.


Though none of it seems to work. I get a We are hacing problems tuning to your video error no matter what I try to play.


----------



## bloodzombie

Is there any chance that 'subscribing' to the on-demand option would tip comcast off if someone was receiving all the movie channels when they weren't supposed to?


..just curious..


----------



## phunkyphresh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bloodzombie_
> *Is there any chance that 'subscribing' to the on-demand option would tip comcast off if someone was receiving all the movie channels when they weren't supposed to?
> 
> 
> ..just curious..*



Hypothetically speaking of course!


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phunkyphresh_
> *Hypothetically speaking of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah... my umm.. friend was wondering.



it says that you have to subscribe to on-demand, but that subscribing costs zero dollars and I... he is worried to change anything because he likes the way it is now.


do you think it's safe, or should I just leave it alone?


----------



## phunkyphresh

Not sure if this is the same thing, but this post from Jeremyfr might answer your question.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...41#post3477841


----------



## bloodzombie

No, not the same, I've had all the movie channels ever since they installed my box. The installer was a stoner and I think he screwed up.


----------



## Karyk

Sorry for not reading all 2400+ posts in this thread, but does anyone know if you can add HD to the $12 basic cable they're forced to offer in Seattle?


----------



## jameskollar

On Demand is now available in Lakewood. (Just south of Tacoma) Cool! Let's see Dish or DirectTV offer that!


Now if there was only a HD version of VOD available. Oh well...


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Sorry for not reading all 2400+ posts in this thread, but does anyone know if you can add HD to the $12 basic cable they're forced to offer in Seattle?*



you need digital cable (digital classic or higher) to add on the HD channels..


----------



## stuarts

My DVI cable is on the way for my 6200. How can I tell if the firmware is at the right level? Are there any indicators in menus?


----------



## Al Shing

Go to Menu, then select Setup, then Cable Box.


Select See Configuration and hit right arrow. This should bring up the Config screen, which shows the Software and Firmware levels. Firmware should be 07.07 for the DVI and Firewire support.


----------



## artpease

My 5100 would not accept the firmware download for VOD. 2 tries over 4 days by CSRs at pushing it also failed. I wasn't able to be at the house, so I left a list with my daughter which included replacing the 5100 with a 6200 and some other cleanup I thought would improve the really bad anlog on lower SD channels. Worse than I would expect of the alleged flaws in the 5100. My daughter said the service tech seemed to know what to do and he explained to her what he was doing as he worked.

Surprise 1: He removed the the filters that AT&T installed with the cable modem. He claimed they were stopping the download.

He did replace the 5100 with a 6200. I didn't leave my DVI cable out but he said he knew it would work. He also said that he didn't know if the firewire was activated. I haven't tested yet, but I suspect it does.

Surprise 2: He removed my 2ghz Monster splitter to the cable box and ReplayTV and replaced it with one of his. He said you don't need a 2ghz splitter and I know ours is clean.

Results: My lower analog SD channels are as flawless as I would expect blown up on a 42 in plasma. The audio from the 6200 is feed by an optical cable and has the occasional crackle others have mentioned. I think VOD is wonderful. I can't go the theaters and have over 300 DVDs. I may not be buying as many.

Cheers...


----------



## ianken

Re: mention of the "monster" brand spliter in the previous post.


Folks, don't be fooled. These are not good splitters.


At work we use splitters by "regal." You can get them from Westlake Electronics in Seattle. They are cheap, and they are very good. Are they covered with gold? no. Do they come in packages with graphs and questionable marketing spew? No.


But they work very well. Very high quality. The best thing I ever did for the quality of my video on analog feeds was to dump the monster splitters.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Re: mention of the "monster" brand spliter in the previous post.
> 
> 
> Folks, don't be fooled. These are not good splitters. .*



Is anything made by Monster even average quality? Years ago I bought a bunch of cables from them and discovered they let more ghosting into my system than the cheap generic cables I'd bought at Eagle Hardware. A lot more ghosting (I had three VCRs at the time, so a lot of cables.) After that experience (and being completely dissatisfied with Magnolia Hi-Fi's response) I've not even considered ever buying another Monster product.


Paying a premium for inferior quality doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I agree on the quality of Monster cables. Several years ago I bought a full set for my system. Everyone failed within a couple of years, most lost at least one connector. One even snapped off leaving the pin inside my subwoofer input and had to be drilled out.


They are crap......


----------



## danstone

Here's another vote for the Regal splitters. They work wonderfully. I also previously had another brand of splitter (not Monster, but similar) and had some of the same problems described above until I replaced it with the Regal.


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *you need digital cable (digital classic or higher) to add on the HD channels..*



not true..



You can get the $12.99 limited package, and add $6 a month for the digital box if all you want is the HD networks.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bloodzombie_
> *You can get the $12.99 limited package, and add $6 a month for the digital box if all you want is the HD networks.*



To summarize the previous 2400 posts - yes, you *can* get this deal (basic only plus HD digital locals). But be prepared to *insist* on this - they probably won't give you this deal without a fight. Also be prepared to call back 3-4 times until you get a CSR who will agree to this deal...


----------



## bloodzombie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *To summarize the previous 2400 posts - yes, you *can* get this deal (basic only plus HD digital locals). But be prepared to *insist* on this - they probably won't give you this deal without a fight. Also be prepared to call back 3-4 times until you get a CSR who will agree to this deal...*




I just called and said "I just got an HDTV, what's the cheapest package I can get where I get HD channels?" and he told me I could keep my limited package and pay for the box. it was really easy.


----------



## weebling1

Originally posted by wareagle

Which Martha shows are affected by the Viacom yanking? (Spouse wants to know.) It still seems to be on KONG.......


I've heard KING will continue riding the Martha horse, probably until it no longer brings in advertising money.


----------



## artpease




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *...At work we use splitters by "regal." You can get them from Westlake Electronics in Seattle.*



The splitter provided by Comcast was a "Regal".


I am surprised no one commented about the Cable Internet Filters being removed! ..." because they were preventing the firmware download"...

It was a surprise to me...


----------



## patfaram

aha...no wonder they are offering free basic if you have a cable modem. Without the internet filter you would get it anyway.


----------



## eldub1999




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Sorry for not reading all 2400+ posts in this thread, but does anyone know if you can add HD to the $12 basic cable they're forced to offer in Seattle?*



Yes you can. It is an additional $10.20 a month.


I've had it for 3 months now and I still get all of the cable channels ;-)


-Laudon


----------



## Jeremyfr

I use all regal as well and have had really good luck with them myself,


Hehe bet you all were wondering what happened to me huh?? j/k


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I use all regal as well and have had really good luck with them myself,
> 
> 
> Hehe bet you all were wondering what happened to me huh?? j/k*



naw... we thought you were off researching when VOD & the firmware upgrade was coming to the eastside...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> *I am surprised no one commented about the Cable Internet Filters being removed! ..." because they were preventing the firmware download"...
> 
> It was a surprise to me...*



Well my 5100 is still showing 5.03 and it is on the same line as my cable modem with the filter, so perhaps that is affecting it. But the filter was there when they installed the 5100 and it downloaded the 5.03 firmware then (unless it's on the box already).


My DCT2000 in the other room has been at 7.04 for a week now.


Guess I'll call Comcast tomorrow and have them try and force the download again and see about getting a 6200 box.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by eldub1999_
> *Yes you can. It is an additional $10.20 a month.
> 
> 
> I've had it for 3 months now and I still get all of the cable channels ;-)
> 
> 
> -Laudon*



GRRR screw the CSR that forced me to get digital classic before i could get the HD package


----------



## chris5977

FYI, had a Comcast person call me up and say that they wanted to come out and check my HD boxes because for some reason they were refusing to download the VOD software.


Is this VOD in HD?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by chris5977_
> *
> 
> 
> Is this VOD in HD?*



no. VOD is in SD only (for now)


----------



## Al Shing

I noticed in my scan of the HD channels that KCTS HD had PBS HD on it this morning. I don't know if they are planning to have programming on during the day on a regular basis, but it would make sense to have HD on full time on the weekends at least.


----------



## nodrog2

Does anyone know if VOD is available or coming to the Edmonds area. Last I heard we were still in Snohomish county which I thought was supposed to be all VOD by now. Are there any other forum members from Edmonds? With HD?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Edmonds has not launched yet no eta of when it will either.


----------



## ericjut

Jeremy, how about the Eastside? Any ETA?


----------



## scorpi0

Any news updates on the availability of Discovery HD?


----------



## Karyk

Thanks for the input on HDTV and the basic cable. I'll have to give it a try next month (I'm only interested in the Mariners in HD). Since I already have Comcast Internet it might not cost me that much more!


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Edmonds has not launched yet no eta of when it will either.*



Does that include the Shoreline (Richmond Beach) area as well?


----------



## Wazzu94

Howdy,


Found an interesting item Saturday when the tech was out looking at my signal strength....


He noticed that the firmware on the box was still at 5.03, and then tried to hit the box remotely, which didn't repond. He took a look at my cable path, saw my Monster Power filter bar (MP-HTS1000MKII) there, uplugged the feed from the bar and went straight into the box.


Box immediately responded to remote requests.


Apparently, the Monster Power units with the coax fittings are pass-thru, but only one way. They filter out return traffic, which was causing my box to go haywire and not download F/W. Tech said that he'd seen lots of this before, and that the Monster Power bars will not work with VOD at all.


Long story short - Monster Power coax filters break stuff.


----------



## Babula

I would not buy anything that has the word Monster in it. Monster cable, Monster box (maybe Monster's Ball or Monster with Halle an Nicole respectively).


----------



## phunkyphresh

There is (or used to be) a faq in the Tweaks and Do-It-Yourself forum for creating your own composite and component cables using RG6 cable. Appearently this method is used by professional installers for long runs in custom installations. For fun I tried it out and the quality of the cables was excellent. If you can crimp f connectors to rg6 and find a rat shack in your neighborhood you should be fine.


----------



## Wazzu94

RE: Monster Stuff


In hindsight, I'll agree with that. No more Monster for me - AudioQuest from here on out.....

_______________________________

Got suckered by the Marketing Machine


----------



## Jeremyfr

Only thing Monster in my whole system is my sub cable, funny now that I think of it the only thing in any of my stuff monster is the cables running my subs, both my car and my house, and the car is getting changed out this weekend for StreetWires since as was stated before monsters connectors are crap and one of mine broke in my car.


I actually happy with my Home sub cable but I got it for cost as well I would never have paid full price for it.


I actually like AudioQuest and Acoustic Research cables, or making my own depending on the cable.


----------



## Llamas

I think I'll be dropping digital, and settle for tuning local HDTV through my 3410A's QAM tuner. I've been watching zero live HDTV anyway, and no digital tier programming, either, so why am I paying for it? I'm still pissed about the 6x08 push back, and I'm happy to give Comcast less money until they deliver on the DVR promise.


In a semi-related issue, I've got crappy reception in my lower analog channels. I think it's a signal strength issue. I reduced the number of splits in the system by cutting out most of the outlets in the house (bypassed a four-way splitter), and this improved the signal. Cutting out the cable modem (initial two-way split is cable modem and everything else), improved it some more, though there is still noticable noise. Right now, my plan is to ping Comcast on the issue, and if all else fails, switch to DSL to get that last little bit of signal strength back.


Thanks,


--Mike


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Wazzu94_
> *...Long story short - Monster Power coax filters break stuff.*



While I'm not going to defend Monster Cable, I do feel it worthwhile to point out that this problem is not exclusive to Monster. Quite a few surge protector devices for coax cable are not bi-directional and exhibit this same behavior.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *In a semi-related issue, I've got crappy reception in my lower analog channels. I think it's a signal strength issue.*



Couple other things to possibly try, in case you haven't already, are to put coax terminators on any unused coax outlets that are still live and/or to try a DC Coupler instead of the initial two way splitter so that you can choose to send more signal strength to the TV side rather than an equal divide between cable modem and TV.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Does that include the Shoreline (Richmond Beach) area as well?*



You too huh? I'm about a block away from Aurora Village and don't have VOD yet. I got Starz and Cinemax HD on the day they said they were going to do it, so I was happy with that. With two ReplayTVs I don't have much need for VOD, but I do check the menu every now and then just because I want to try it.


----------



## Wazzu94

Re: RE: Firmware Downloads


Yeah, you are correct there. I guess I was trying to point out that if you have an inline noise filter on a power bar (Monster, Belkin, APX, etc) you may have problems with F/W downloads and VOD.


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Couple other things to possibly try, in case you haven't already, are to put coax terminators on any unused coax outlets that are still live and/or to try a DC Coupler instead of the initial two way splitter so that you can choose to send more signal strength to the TV side rather than an equal divide between cable modem and TV.*



The current distrubution has no unused splits. I am not familiar with DC couplers, what are they?


Thanks,


--Mike


----------



## Tivolicious

Am I the only basketball fan here?


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *... I'm still pissed about the 6x08 push back...
> 
> 
> --Mike*



Any references for this, i.e., where did you hear this???


----------



## Llamas

The original rollout was supposed to be in the Dec 17- Jan 17 range, and then they announced that they were skipping the 6208 in our market to wait for the 6408, which ships this summer sometime, hopefully. There's more in the recorder forum, it's nothing new.


--Mike


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *I am not familiar with DC couplers, what are they?*



A directional coupler is essentially a splitter with differential loss. You can try sending the split with the greater loss to the cable modem (most likely will not affect your cable modem service at all unless your overall signal coming into the house is *extremely* low) which will leave a greater portion of the signal strength to split among your TV's. If, however, you begin to experience loss of block sync on your cable modem then you should put the modem on the leg with lower loss and will likely need to use an amplifier on the TV leg.


Here's some more info:

http://www.broadbandreports.com/foru...6201~mode=flat 

http://www.cable-modems.org/Q&A/inde...ne_question=50 


Hope this might be helpful.


----------



## Llamas

I'll take a look, thanks. I'm afraid that amplifier might be necessary, either way I go, since even with the splitter removed, I still get some noise in the channel 2-8 that I don't see in higher channels.


Rather than soak up bandwidth in the HDTV forum, I'll follow up on this elsewhere.


Thanks again for the help.


--Mike


----------



## Babula

Anyone in the Woodinville area been seeing breakup of complete disappearnce of 664 and 665 INHD channels the last few days?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Anyone in the Woodinville area been seeing breakup of complete disappearnce of 664 and 665 INHD channels the last few days?*



I was just going to ask the same question. yeah, I've been seeing it over the last few days - going on right now too...


no problems with any of the other broadcast HD channels, just inHD...


----------



## Babula

I had this problem for awhile when I first got my old 5100. It then settled down since then and started up again 3/16. I guess its time for a call to Comcast.


----------



## darmad2002

Same here. Noticed the breakups/pixilization on INHD1 yesterday. Pretty annoying.


Darryl


----------



## Maltby

VOD in Madison Valley as of Monday! This should save some wear and tear on my DVD player-VOD Barney instead of DVD Barney.


Since someone else mentioned basketball and the tournament starts tomorrow, is there an official it's starting to suck badly again that we have no CBSHD on Comcast thread?


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Am I the only basketball fan here?*



I guess that I am. Or have people just given up on CBS?


----------



## Malcolm_B

Might be putting up some heavy curtains so I can watch via my OTA and X1.


----------



## phunkyphresh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Or have people just given up on CBS?*



This one gets my vote. Comast and CBS don't seem to interested in getting a deal worked out to make this happen. Seems like a lot of finger pointing.


----------



## drbenson

I'm no basketball fan, but I haven't given up on CBS- it's just that we've beaten it to death on this thread to no avail. If anyone knows something EFFECTIVE we can do to get CBS-HD, please let me know. It's getting really annoying, and as far as I can tell it's just a pissing contest between Comcast and Cox.


----------



## wareagle

"CBS will limit its regional HD coverage to the venue in St. Louis due to the logistics of sending HD equipment and crewsit's easier to get from the middle of the country to the destination of the Final Four in San Antonio, TX."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So, no rush Comcast and Cox -- you have another week to get your act together. Seriously, though, it would be nice to at least get CBS on a digital channel.


----------



## churlock

"... None of the tournament games on KIRO-TV, the CBS affiliate in Seattle, will be available in high definition over the Comcast cable company's local wires. Cox Enterprises of Atlanta, which owns KIRO, and Philadelphia-based Comcast Corp. are apparently engaged in a national tiff over programming costs; a spat that dribbles down to Seattle.....


Sure, the owners are in Atlanta--they're in no hurry. Twits.

http://seattle.bizjournals.com/seatt...ml?jst=b_ln_hl


----------



## Bruceko

I think Comcast should do a Charlie and pull the Cbs local sd feed off the cable for a while and see if negotiations will move forward.


----------



## Ric Crowe

My thought on this is, forget talking to Comcast and CBS, write into the sponsors on the shows sponsoring CBS sports and other programs.


Budweiser and Miller and the other std companies who sponsor sports....


Tell them we are watching other channels until CBS gets their act together. We'll also start using products we see on the other stations/shows.


That will hit KIRO and CBS more than writing letters or calling either one of these 2 guys.


Ric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruceko_
> *I think Comcast should do a Charlie and pull the Cbs local sd feed off the cable for a while and see if negotiations will move forward.*



Bad idea, even if it were legal ("must carry"). Not in Comcast's best interest to irritate the vast majority of their customers who don't give a rat's a$$ whether you and I ever get KIRO-HD.


----------



## Jinx

Okay i dont know so i'm gonna ask, What is VOD? (video on demand?) dont you have to pay for that extra or something??



Also is there some place i can see maybe where mariners games might be in HDTV this year? (a schedule or sorts or something? IF they will be this year?)


----------



## drbenson

Is anyone else in Kitsap / Bremerton failing to get KCTS-HD on 108? I seem to get all the subchannels, but when I try to tune the actual HD (and yes, I'm aware of the limited hours), I get squat. Is the problem local to me, or general to the Bremerton service area?


----------



## biz_qwik

I'm getting 108 in Cap hill and am seeing more bugs than a MN summer. Maybe they ate your feed. I don't even watch it now any more.


Tivo....I'm a HUGE ball fan....check NBATV rants from the past. I too can't beleive super bowl and tourny again....masters to come. Too bad were still in the minority. My kiro feed in the city is terrible as well. I would evengo with the digital feed for a while if they could that on at least.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jinx_
> *Okay i dont know so i'm gonna ask, What is VOD? (video on demand?) dont you have to pay for that extra or something??*



This will tell you more about the video on demand service:

http://www.onlycablecan.com/home.html


----------



## Davo R

Long time listener, first time caller - but since I actually have something semi-original to contribute, I figured I'd finally post something.


A friend of mine had asked pretty much the same question as Jinx about the M's and their HDTV schedule. After not being successful trying to find anything on my own, I emailed the M's through their website asking for an HDTV schedule at an minimum, and ideally for a run down of what (if anything) they'd be doing with HD over the 2004 season. The reply:


"Thank you for contacting us regarding HDTV. Fox Sports Net Northwest and Comcast are currently in negotiations to broadcast HDTV for the 2004 season. We will make an announcement when the agreement is final."


Non-commital and ambigous? Sure. Automated? Perhaps. But it does sound as though they plan on doing something ("...WHEN the agreement is final"). My only hope is that it is locally produced. Last years mixed Japanese video/FSN announcers, while better than nothing, left a bit to be desired.


Anyone else have news or insight on this?


----------



## artpease

"Comcast" and "negotiations" in the same sentence petrifies me...


----------



## Davo R




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> *"Comcast" and "negotiations" in the same sentence petrifies me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He he he...now that you mention it NBA-TV , it probably isn't a good idea to schedule an opening day HD party.










Seriously, there are two ways to look at this. On the one hand, they did manage to get a deal done between the two parties last year. On the other hand, that was probably done locally (no facts, just a wild assertion) between the regional Comcast business unit and FSN NW.


While this deal may be between the same people, it could be (is likely even?) part of a larger FSN HD (national) contract between the two respective motherships (a la KIRO). And if that turns out to be the case, who knows what will happen and when.


At least it's something different to stew over instead of KIRO-HD.


----------



## churlock

I can imagine 40 years ago "...will the Mariners be televised in color?..." Don't know, they're in negotiation. I wonder what the topic will be in twenty years...


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah no kidding.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> *"Comcast" and "negotiations" in the same sentence petrifies me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trevorsplace

Has anyone in the Auburn area got VOD yet??? It has been several weeks since it was announced both over cable and in the local media but still no VOD here.


----------



## Malcolm_B

No VOD in this part of Auburn (south end) and the only part that angers me is getting that message that VOD is here . . . except for those who don't have it yet!


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patfaram_
> *aha...no wonder they are offering free basic if you have a cable modem. Without the internet filter you would get it anyway.*



I was telling my neighbor about this, i.e, if you get broadband, you get basic cable for free. However, I'll be dam if I can find it stated on any of Comcast's pages. Does anyone know where this is "officially" stated?? (or is it just unsaid that if you get broadband only you can get the analog channels simply by using a splitter?)


----------



## Budget_HT

My understanding of Comcast's pricing here in King County, east of Renton:


Broadband Internet only (no TV) is $55;


Basic Cable TV only (channels 2-32 and a few more, with no internet) is $13;


Broadband and ANY Cable TV: $10 discount for the combo.


So the combo of Internet + Basic Cable = $58 (instead of $68).


The amounts vary slightly based on city/county and local tax rates.


I have the Internet/Basic Cable TV combo @ $58, only because I get Basic Cable TV for $3. DirecTV and OTA HDTV are my primary programming sources. Our analog cable picture quality is marginal, even after they rebuilt their plant to support digital.


These Comcast internet prices include rental of their cable modem @ $3 per month.


My understanding is that non-premium HDTV channels are available for free, but if you need to rent a Comcast STB, there is a monthly fee. I don't know what that current amount is.


----------



## jimre

Now that I think about it - the $10/month "discount" you get from Comcast for having both internet & cable is really just subtracting out the basic cable fees you're already paying. People who subscribe to just internet access are essentially paying that $10/month for basic cable, whether they realize it or not. Might as well use it if you're paying for it...


----------



## sastimac

My house was incorrectly wired for cable and with cheap RG-59 cable. Until now, I've been able to make do with a commercial amplifier located where the signal enters the house. However, with the amp, I lose my cable return signal. It's time to rewire for VOD and the stuff that needs the return signal. I have cable INTERNET, noisy phone lines, and need Ethernet for my computers. I'm thinking of running the Beldan Banana cable (2 RG-6, 2 CAT5E, 2 Fiber cables) in a star pattern.


Looking toward future needs, any words of wisdom? Suggestions on patch panels? etc.


Thanks,


Stephen Stimac


----------



## Budget_HT

Stephen:


Are you aware that you can buy bi-directional amplifiers (some with builtin splitters) that support cable TV and internet download and upload?


Radio Shack (among others) sells them. You may want to try one before you commit to a major wiring effort, unless you have wanted to upgrade your wiring anyway.


----------



## sastimac

I'm installing a gas fireplace insert and need to run the gas from one end of the house to the other. These means cutting out the sheetrock. While it's exposed, I'm rewiring. The cable feed is the wrong direction. The noisy phone lines and daisly-chained cable routing need to be corrected. I lose 18dB of cable signal before the signal gets to my cable box. My control area is at the end of the routing. I would like the option of viewing a digital cable chanel in another room. That way, I can start a movie in the living room and finish watching it in the master bedroom.


Stephen


----------



## Jiff

I've had the "In Demand" choice on my menu for a couple weeks I get a "communication error" when I try to use it. Called a rep and she sent a signal to my box that didn't fix it, but now I have to hit "enter" for one and two digit channels. She said I'll need a tech visit.


I feel your pain without KIRO HD on Comcast. I get it OTA. The NCAA tourney games in HD are in Kansas City this week. On Thurday I got to watch the HD game from KC on digital KIRO and Gonzaga on analog KIRO at the same time. Wasn't home, but I suppose the same was true for the Huskies and the other Zag game.


The rep said Comcast HD is now available in my neighborhood and I suppose I'll get it. Does the HD box have an input for antenna so I can switch to KIRO digital OTA? Otherwise, with just one set of HD inputs on my TV, I'd have to get an A/B switch and manually switch, I guess.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah it was that way on Friday for the Husky game. Course I kind of wish it wasn't so I could have watched the Husky game in the digital feed, instead of the crappy, crackling SD feed.


----------



## wareagle

In addition to the pixelization noted on the INHD channels, the major networks seem to be having an increasing number of problems, especially with sound. Last night, after a few picture & sound glitches early in the program, KOMO-HD completely lost sound during a long commercial break in "The Practice" (10PM). A few weeks earlier, I noticed a similar loss of sound on KING-TV during a prime time program. I don't know if someone is asleep at the switch, or if it's equipment trouble. At any rate, they need to work on it.


----------



## hinten

I received an email from Mr. Kipp saying that they are still negotiating the CBS deal across North America. He seemed pretty confident that it will happen this year.



Another question: Is VOD available in the Snoqualmie area already?


----------



## ericjut

wareagle,


I won't bet anything on this, but I think KOMO had problems yesterday night, not Comcast. I had no issues with any other channels, but Alias also had serious sound issues that seemed to be triggered by commercial breaks. Of course, KOMO is the only local channel always in 5.1...


-eric


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *I received an email from Mr. Kipp saying that they are still negotiating the CBS deal across North America. He seemed pretty confident that it will happen this year.*



That's what they said *last* year...


> Quote:
> *Another question: Is VOD available in the Snoqualmie area already?*



Nope, nothing here in North Bend yet. Sounds like the Eastside is one of the last areas for this rollout.


----------



## Babula

I firmly believe that any sound issues with KOMO, and other local DTV are caused by someone "falling asleep" at the switch. Can't they automate the process for goodness sake?


I see similar things on DirecTV CBS HDTV feeds (80 and 81). They invest thousands of dollars in this stuff and can't always do it right. Amazing.


It is like the NBA guy who gets millions per year and can't make a foul shot!


----------



## Malcolm_B

So, I had to call Comcast because one of my channels was flipping out for awhile, and when I brought up that VOD wasn't in my area (Auburn) the phone tech almost let out a laugh and said: 'No, not yet.' That doesn't sound very positive for it coming any time soon. So much for that message, WEEKS ago!


----------



## hinten

So, exactly how do I find out which hardware and software version my Motorola box is? I looked at some comparison graphics and they all look the same to me.


----------



## Tivolicious

I have a dilemma:


I just got a call from Comcast. They would like to switch my 5100 to a 6200.


My problem is that I signed up for lifeline cable ($12) + HD ($5). In the process they sent the whole darn package to me. As such I have ESPN-HD, HBO, Showtime, INHD. Somebody please warn me not to be greedy.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *So, exactly how do I find out which hardware and software version my Motorola box is? I looked at some comparison graphics and they all look the same to me.*



Motorola HD set-top box FAQ: http://cjhengineering.com/DCTHDFAQ.htm. This FAQ was written for the 5100, but the 6200 works the same.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Tivo....don't do it!

Someone I know really well







, was in the same position as you, and switched over to a 6200 from the 5100. The device rebooted a few times and whammo...bye-bye free premium channels. I suggest you run it out as long as you possibly can. It's their ineptness, and it should be rewarded accordingly.


----------



## Calypse

As far as the Mariners go, I emailed Comcast and received a response they will be doing select games similar to last year. Although after looking at the schedule(id post it but the email is at home) it seems fairly slim. Mabey 20 games, starting in June... After thinking about it I am wondering if someone that didn't know what they were talking about emailed me last years schedule. I'm hoping this is the case since it would be nice to get more then just 20 games.


----------



## bluline

Well that's better than no news at all...at least something appears to be in the works. Thanks for the update Calypse!


----------



## jimre

If it's like last year, it'll be just those Mariners home games that happen to be shown in Japan. If not for NHK doing an HD production for the Japanese market, last year there would never have been any HD cameras at Safeco field - and thus no HD broadcast.


And if it's like last year, we'll get the regular Fox/Mariners audio track pasted over the Japanese HD video feed, so the sound & picture are mostly unrelated. Esp since the picture consists mostly of shots of Ichiro - stretching, waiting, picking his nose (awesome in hi-def, BTW) ...


----------



## Davo R

Calypse: Way up on page 2 of this monster of a thread, keithaxis posted the M's HD schedule from 2003. When you get a chance, compare it to what Comcast sent you and let us know if it's the same. The games were as follows:


June:

11th Montreal 7:05

12th Montreal 7:05

13th Atlanta 7:05

28th San Diego 7:05

29th San Diego 1:05

July:

9th Baltimore 7:05

10th Baltimore 7:05

11th Tampa Bay 7:05

13th Tampa Bay 1:05

24th Oalkland 7:05

27th Texas 1;05

August:

2nd Chicago 7:05

3rd Chicago 1:05

15th Boston 7:05

17th Boston 1:05

31st Baltimore 1:05

September:

14th Anaheim 1:05

26th Oakland 7:05

28th Oakland 1;05


One way or another, thanks for the update.


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sastimac_
> *.... I'm thinking of running the Beldan Banana cable (2 RG-6, 2 CAT5E, 2 Fiber cables) in a star pattern.
> 
> 
> Looking toward future needs, any words of wisdom? Suggestions on patch panels? etc.*



If you got a home theater setup, you might consider adding speaker wiring for the rear speakers. Also, add a third cat5. Useful in the future for something (like control wiring, 2nd ph line/intercom, door bells, security, backup for the other cat5, etc,etc.) Just out of curiosity, why two fiber cables (or for that matter, why any)?? Is this the wiring of the future??


----------



## Jeremyfr

because the cable is setup for an office more than a home or really any place you'd use fiber channel networking which technically one could do in there home but would be quite expensive for all the other equipment to support it. You could I'm sure also use the fiber to carry digital audio signals but I wouldn't recommend it.


I am quite sure that fiber may make its way into common home usage some time in the future but fiber is much much harder to setup as you have to have the ends completely flat, no sharp turns in the line, etc etc etc.


Fiber though it has high bandwidth is not a beast I'd ever choose to try to tackle.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *So, exactly how do I find out which hardware and software version my Motorola box is? I looked at some comparison graphics and they all look the same to me.*



Look on the bottom of the box for the type (5100 or 6200).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I just got a call from Comcast. They would like to switch my 5100 to a 6200.*



I'm curious as to what prompted the call from Comcast, since many customers here have encountered resistance when attempting to get them swapped. Are they starting a program to upgrade boxes for everyone?


I suppose we can expect to get calls here in Bellevue next year.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I'm curious as to what prompted the call from Comcast, since many customers here have encountered resistance when attempting to get them swapped. Are they starting a program to upgrade boxes for everyone?
> 
> 
> I suppose we can expect to get calls here in Bellevue next year.*



They said that they were offering a new service in my area. It was just VOD.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Jeremy can correct me if I'm wrong, but there is such a thing as a "non-responding" box. If you have an NRB, you may be unable to use VOD.


So maybe they have concluded for some reason that you have an NRB and want to get you a responding box.


But if you are getting some HD channels "for free", you have to assume they will disappear once they swap the boxes.


----------



## sastimac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by churlock_
> *If you got a home theater setup, you might consider adding speaker wiring for the rear speakers. Also, add a third cat5. Useful in the future for something (like control wiring, 2nd ph line/intercom, door bells, security, backup for the other cat5, etc,etc.) Just out of curiosity, why two fiber cables (or for that matter, why any)?? Is this the wiring of the future??*



For all the work I'm doing by routing all household cables, the cable price delta for adding fiber is small. It's for possible future uses. I'm not going to rip apart my house again to rewire. I like the extra Cat5E idea, but I don't think it's in the standard cable bundle.


Stephen


----------



## Jeremyfr

Sonoma is completely correct and that would make sense as to why they called you Tivo as they aren't actively just upgrading peoples box's but they are trying to get everyone who has a NRB taken care of so that the box will start responding and VOD will work correctly.


You will lose the premium channels that you have now so its up to you.


----------



## Calypse

As suspected what was emailed to me was last years schedule heh here is the email:


Dear Mike,


Thank you for contacting Comcast.


Comcast, Fox Sports Net and the Seattle Mariners have reached an

agreement to present America?s most watched team in Major League

Baseball in high-definition television (HDTV). The special HDTV game

package debuts on Wednesday, June 11 when the Mariners take on the

Montreal Expos in Inter-League play. Fox Sports Net Northwest is the

first FSN owned and operated regional sports network to carry MLB in

high-definition television. Games are available exclusively to Comcast

subscribers in existing Comcast HDTV areas in western Washington.


"Comcast is excited to work with Fox Sports and the Mariners to bring

our customers exclusive Mariners coverage in high- definition. For the

first time, Mariners fans can experience all of the sights, sounds and

unbelievable detail that only an HDTV signal can provide. This is about

as close as any fan can get to watching the game live," said Rick

Germano, Regional Senior Vice President for Comcast.


We hope as many fans as possible are able to experience the HD

telecasts," said Randy Adamack, Vice President of Communications,

Seattle Mariners.


Mariners HDTV Schedule on Comcast Cable:


June 11: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 12: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 13: Braves at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 28: Padres at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 29: Padres at Mariners; 1:05 PM


July 9: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 10: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 11: Devil Rays at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 13: Devil Rays at Mariners; 1:05 PM

July 24: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM


July 27: Rangers at Mariners; 1:05 PM



Aug. 2: White Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Aug. 3: White Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Aug. 15: Red Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Aug. 17: Red Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Aug. 31: Orioles at Mariners; 1:05 PM



Sept. 14: Angels at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Sept. 26: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Sept. 28: Athletics at Mariners; 1:05 PM



Each game will be shown LIVE in HD on ch. # 100

Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions.


Sincerely,

Duane

Comcast Customer Care Specialist


Wooo way to go comcast, cant even give me a correct answer about their own programming.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calypse_
> *As suspected what was emailed to me was last years schedule heh here is the email:
> 
> 
> Dear Mike,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Comcast.
> 
> 
> Comcast, Fox Sports Net and the Seattle Mariners have reached an
> 
> agreement to present America?s most watched team in Major League
> 
> Baseball in high-definition television (HDTV). The special HDTV game
> 
> package debuts on Wednesday, June 11 when the Mariners take on the
> 
> Montreal Expos in Inter-League play. Fox Sports Net Northwest is the
> 
> first FSN owned and operated regional sports network to carry MLB in
> 
> high-definition television. Games are available exclusively to Comcast
> 
> subscribers in existing Comcast HDTV areas in western Washington.
> 
> 
> "Comcast is excited to work with Fox Sports and the Mariners to bring
> 
> our customers exclusive Mariners coverage in high- definition. For the
> 
> first time, Mariners fans can experience all of the sights, sounds and
> 
> unbelievable detail that only an HDTV signal can provide. This is about
> 
> as close as any fan can get to watching the game live," said Rick
> 
> Germano, Regional Senior Vice President for Comcast.
> 
> 
> We hope as many fans as possible are able to experience the HD
> 
> telecasts," said Randy Adamack, Vice President of Communications,
> 
> Seattle Mariners.
> 
> 
> Mariners HDTV Schedule on Comcast Cable:
> 
> 
> June 11: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 12: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 13: Braves at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 28: Padres at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 29: Padres at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> July 9: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 10: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 11: Devil Rays at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 13: Devil Rays at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> July 24: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> 
> July 27: Rangers at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Aug. 2: White Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 3: White Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 15: Red Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 17: Red Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 31: Orioles at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Sept. 14: Angels at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Sept. 26: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Sept. 28: Athletics at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Each game will be shown LIVE in HD on ch. # 100
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Duane
> 
> Comcast Customer Care Specialist
> 
> 
> Wooo way to go comcast, cant even give me a correct answer about their own programming.*



praise the lord!


----------



## Babula

Praise the Lord for what?


----------



## Babula

ANy news re VOD on East side?


----------



## Jeremyfr

Looks like VOD will be launching in Bellevue around 4/1 (no joke).


----------



## biz_qwik

I'm having the same problem with 104 and 105 that I used to have when HD was first introduced. For the last week the volume has been SUBSTANTIALY lower than the rest of the channels (even HD/ Digital ones) and if you change the channel w/o adjusting volume back down first.....look out!!! I'm on Cap Hill if that helps.


Anyone else?


----------



## Trevorsplace

Jeremy,

Any update on when VOD will be available in Auburn ???


----------



## jazzy01

VOD became available up here in Bellingham this AM ! yeah


----------



## Malcolm_B

If I go from, like G4 (136) to KOMO, *BOOM* blow my speakers out! What's up with that?


----------



## wareagle

In general, what programs are available on VOD other than the subscription movie channels? Anything from the networks, or ESPN, A&E, etc.?


----------



## jazzy01

yes, lots on VOD: Samples from:Encore,E!,Outdoor Life,Sundance,Speed Ch,Court TV, Nat Geo,A&E,History Ch,Food Ch,Comedy Ch and yes even clips from TechTV !

Quite an assortment, so far so good.


My 6200? HD STB went thu about a 15 min freq scan and update about 7AM this morning, then voila. VOD was there.


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD has been available in Auburn for several weeks to my knowledge.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jazzy01_
> *yes, lots on VOD: Samples from:
> 
> 
> Speed Ch
> 
> *



Any of this year's Formula One races?


----------



## shin0bi

It's been awhile since I've visited here (been playing with my new comp), so forgive my ignorance. Will VOD work with my Mot 5200?



Thanks,


----------



## Malcolm_B

Jeremy, as I wrote in an earlier post, when I called Comcast to ask about a channel and mentioned that VOD wasn't in Auburn, the phone rep snickered a bit and said "no, not yet."


----------



## Jeremyfr

Malcom if you're comfortable with it, PM me your address and I can check for sure. But everything I've seen indicates that VOD is available in Auburn.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Sent you the PM, Jeremy...


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

I queried CC about THIS YEARS Mariners HD schedule and, well, short answer is they have no idea..... How can this be? Here is their reply:


"Thank you for contacting Comcast. I apologize for this inconvenience.


Thank you for contacting Comcast Cable regarding the Mariners HD

games.


I apologize for this inconvenience. Unfortunately this information is

currently not available.

general concerns about programming that is provided by the

networks, please contact the network or programming service directly.

If you need further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

back.


If you require additional assistance please contact us at

1-877-824-2288). A customer care specialist will be happy to assist

you.



Thank you for contacting Comcast.

Sincerely,

Steve

Comcast Customer Care Specialist"


Great help huh?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by [PCC] El Guapo_
> *I queried CC about THIS YEARS Mariners HD schedule and, well, short answer is they have no idea..... How can this be?*



And you think the Comcast "customer care specialist" you talked to has the inside scoop on the latest negotiations, and just isn't telling you?


Last year they didn't get a deal in place until JUNE. I doubt this year will be any different. Assuming they get a deal with NHK-Japan again this year - they won't know which Mariners games will be in HD until NHK decides which Mariners games they will be televising in Japan. I believe NHK shows something like 330 US major league games in Japan each season, mostly split up among those teams with star Japanese players (Yankees, Mariners, etc).


----------



## biz_qwik

Malcom.......guess it;s just you and I with the volume problem? Yes I checked and 136 is the only other channel I've found with really low volume as 104 & 105. SUPER annoying.


----------



## Steve Goff

jeremy,


Any word when VOD will hit the Olympia area?


----------



## Steve Goff

Jeremy,


Any word when VOD will hit the Olympia area?


----------



## Malcolm_B

biz, it is annoying when I change from 136 to other channels and forget to have my hand on the remote! Of course, this happens on one of the channels I watch all the time!


----------



## mpestrada74

I haven't been playing much with VOD, but had a question. Should the Play, Pause, FFW, REV buttons on the remote work for VOD? Or are are the Up,Down, Left, Right keys used? Trivial question, but if it's the former, I'm going to try to get my 5100 swapped out for a 6200.


----------



## Jeremyfr

either way should work given you have a a 300C remote or the new silver remote, if its a 300 b or 300 a then only the directional arrows will work


RE: VOD in Auburn I decided to just reply here to those that PM'd me, and I apologize for being a dork I thought it had lauched but alas it has not in Auburn, I checked all your address and none of them were servicable yet.


I'm not sure when it will launch but would assume in the near future as quickly as they are getting it rolled out. If I find anything out I'll let you know.


Jeremy


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *either way should work given you have a 300C remote or the new silver remote, if its a 300 b or 300 a then only the directional arrows will work.*



Mine is an AT&T 200C. Where does that fit in? Or do I need a replacement?


----------



## ericjut

I know we're all *patiently* waiting for KIRO and Comcast to settle their differences and provide us with HD-KIRO. But what about the other missing local channel: UPN. Are they owned by the same company? Is that why we don't have it still?


I can't wait for Comcast to deliver the same amount of HD content as what's available OTA.


-eric


----------



## Nausicaa

Well UPN only broadcasts "Enterprise" in HD (1080i), so it's not as critical a carry as CBS, I imagine (which broadcasts most of what I watch in HD, alas).


----------



## leewalk

Is anyone else experiencing audible "clicks" and "pops" on channels 1 - 99? Since the firmware upgrade to 7.07 on my 6200, these pops in the audio have been annoying. At first I thought it was a problem with my speakers, but I've ruled that out.


Any ideas??? I'm using the stereo audio output (haven't tried the digitial output).


Thanks, Lee


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yup. I haven't found a solution.


----------



## ericjut

Nausicaa,


IMHO, it's not just about the shows in HD (though I wouldn't mind getting Enterprise in HD I guess). It's about the quality of the broadcast. I don't remember seeing anything more than the occasional widescreen 480p on Fox, Kong and WB, but I do enjoy the picture quality the HD bandwidth provides on those channels and the lack of audio "pops" too.


While it's probably not as high in the priority cue than KIRO, I personally think it should be provided too, since the OTA signal is available in our area and if we ever get KIRO, UPN will be the last unavailable local channel to us.


Am I the only one on this Forum watching UPN?










-eric


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Nausicaa,
> 
> 
> IMHO, it's not just about the shows in HD (though I wouldn't mind getting Enterprise in HD I guess). It's about the quality of the broadcast. I don't remember seeing anything more than the occasional widescreen 480p on Fox, Kong and WB, but I do enjoy the picture quality the HD bandwidth provides on those channels and the lack of audio "pops" too.
> 
> 
> While it's probably not as high in the priority cue than KIRO, I personally think it should be provided too, since the OTA signal is available in our area and if we ever get KIRO, UPN will be the last unavailable local channel to us.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one on this Forum watching UPN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



Yeah. I made that comment a long time ago. It's sad to think that we need upconverted 480i just to get something better than the absolute crap that's on the analog. It's sad, but it's true.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Malcolm_B

Q13 used to stretch out their content (6PM King of the Hill, etc.) but seemed to have stopped. The quality was so good over 'normal' that I watched, but now stopped with the side bars there.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *
> 
> 
> Am I the only one on this Forum watching UPN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



Yes.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Yes.*



I don't know why, but kinda knew that answer was coming.










Anyways, I'm still wishing that UPN will be available someday so that we get the full local channel package in HD, even if I'll be the only one enjoying it.










-eric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Q13 used to stretch out their content (6PM King of the Hill, etc.) but seemed to have stopped. The quality was so good over 'normal' that I watched, but now stopped with the side bars there.*



I don't know if it's a matter of taste or display differences, but when ESPN-HD stretches its content (which is most of the time) it's worse for me than the analog, so I switch back to ESPN even though it isn't digital.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Q13 used to stretch out their content (6PM King of the Hill, etc.) but seemed to have stopped. The quality was so good over 'normal' that I watched, but now stopped with the side bars there.*



That's kinds of the clincher for me, as well. While I do love 480p, the black bars are annoying and, I worry about "burn-in" if I watch too many hours of programming like that (I have my brightness cranked down low and such, but still...).


I only watch the digital channels if the content is true HD or it's been formatted to fill a 16x9 screen (like FOX's NASCAR broadcasts).


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I don't know if it's a matter of taste or display differences, but when ESPN-HD stretches its content (which is most of the time) it's worse for me than the analog, so I switch back to ESPN even though it isn't digital.*



Yeah. For the same reasons I don't buy pan-n-scan movies I don't watch stretch, cropped or zoomed 4:3. It is shot and composed as 4:3 so that's the way I watch it. It is alos why I went for a non-crt display so I don't have to worry about burn in.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *It is alos why I went for a non-crt display so I don't have to worry about burn in.*



I cannot speak for plasma or LCD, but I will note that I have seen plenty of "letterbox burn-in" on projection sets where folks didn't take care of brightness/content settings...


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *I cannot speak for plasma or LCD, but I will note that I have seen plenty of "letterbox burn-in" on projection sets where folks didn't take care of brightness/content settings...*



Yes, *CRT* projectors.


However, plasma is a non-CRT technology which is also subject to burn-in. LCD and DLP are pretty much immune.


--

Steve


----------



## Jeremyfr

LCD under the right conditions can be burned in as well.


----------



## mpestrada74

This might be a question better suited to the HTPC forums, but if/when I get a 6200 w/ the Firewire outputs, would I be able to connect that directly into an input on my PC and record that way? If so, any recommendations on software?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *This might be a question better suited to the HTPC forums, but if/when I get a 6200 w/ the Firewire outputs, would I be able to connect that directly into an input on my PC and record that way? If so, any recommendations on software?*



Actually the question is best suited for the HDTV Recorders forum. See these threads:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=353608 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=309877 


Bottom line - the 6200 firewire support is pretty limited. It will only send video to a D-VHS deck (or something that pretends to be a D-VHS deck). The Macintosh happens to have an app from their Firewire SDK called VirtualDVHS which does this. There is no exact equivalent for Windows yet, although the second thread above refers to some mysterious Japanese device drivers that may work. Otherwise, you can always do the 2-step process like I'm currently doing:


1) record the 6200 firewire output onto an actual D-VHS tape

2) use a utility like DVHSTool to "restore" the program from D-VHS tape to your hard disk.


Once on the hard disk or server, I can watch the HD transport streams with appropriate software (eg, VideoLan client) or hardware (eg, Roku HD1000).


----------



## Trevorsplace

That is why I have a 4:3 HDTV in the family room where 90% of our viewing is 4:3 content and a 16:9 HDTV in the Home Theater where 90% of our viewing is DVD or HD movies. Although I like original aspect ratio movies, I would prefer all movies cropped to fill a 16:9 screen, then burn in would not be an issue and it is a resonable compromise.


Until we have total 16:9 content on HDTV this will be a major issue. The networks just don't seem to get it.....


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *LCD under the right conditions can be burned in as well.*



are you sure? ive had an LCD for my desktop PC for over two years.... its on 24/7 most of the time (with no screen saver) and there is no burn in


is there a difference with 480i content on LCD tvs??


----------



## ianken

I've never seen burn in on LCD. Either projected or flat panel.


I run my FP in 4:3 mode a LOT for normal TV and in a year and a half there has been no burn in.


With my three previous 16:9 CRT RPTVs moderate 4:3 use mixed with lots of 16:9 use yielded burn-in in about six months. One of the reasons I moved to LCD was to get away from hosing my display jsut becuase I insist on watching TV in the proper aspect and not fun house acid trip stretch mode.


So to date no burn in.


----------



## wareagle

VOD & 7.07 showed up this morning in Bellevue.


Way to go, Jeremy! Didn't even have to wait until April Fools' Day.


----------



## brente

ok, now how about east of bellevue (e.g., redmond)...







(nothing out here yet...)


----------



## Nausicaa

My DCT-2000 has had 7.07 for a few weeks now, but sure enough, my 5100 (which had remained at 5.03) is at it now and OD is active. Such a deal!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *ok, now how about east of bellevue (e.g., redmond)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nothing out here yet...)*



It's available on 167th Ave. NE, just south of 8th, so not too far from Redmond.


----------



## brente

looks like I asked too soon - both of my 5200 boxes just upgraded. yipee! (i guess)


----------



## ericjut

Got upgraded for OnDemand in Woodinville this morning... but I'm not able to actually watch the shows.


Both my 6200 return a "SRM-8001" error after I select a show.


They're sending a tech guy this afternoon to look at it.


Has anybody seen this?


Two other questions about the service:

1. Is the "OnDemand" button on the new remotes supposed to do anything? Feels kinda useless right now.


2. I remember reading here that users had access to all premium channel OD shows (HBO, Stars, etc) if they had at the least one of them. I have HBO and when I try to watch a Stars movie, I get a "This movie is part of a package" error. Did that change recently?



-eric


----------



## Alex Wetmore

They got the package stuff figured out about two weeks ago.


It is a really poor implementation though. It shows you the show and tells you it would be $0 to watch. You say okay, then it says that it is part of a package and shows you that you can get the package for $0. Then it pops up an error saying that something went wrong and tells you to call Comcast.


Has anyone else been having problems with saved shows? I saved a movie the other day and it showed as saved when I turned of the TV. When I returned 4 hours later it wasn't in my saved programs and I had to fastforward (at their terribly slow fast forward speed) to find my place again.


I also wish that they would pick episodes for a series so that they had an entire season at once. Right now they have Eps 10-18 for Six Feet Under. That is the last three episodes for season 1 and the first 5 for season 2. I've had VOD for nearly a month and am ready to see the rest of season 2, but have no way to get it.


alex


----------



## Jeremyfr

Alex: The Premium VOD content is provided by that network so unfortunately Comcast can only load up what is provided them in the regular data dumps through the satellite.


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Steve Goff_
> *jeremy,
> 
> 
> Any word when VOD will hit the Olympia area?*



Oly area is *supposedly* being upgraded starting in early June. Lets keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## Jeremyfr

kind of a very off topic question but has anyone in this thread ever wanted to do a GT or something of the sort maybe put some faces with the names? With Summer coming up something like a BBQ at a park or something might be kind of fun on a weekend or something.


----------



## stuarts

I woke up this morning to see DL flashing on my 6200. The kids were annoyed that they couldn't watch Disney. 10 minutes later I had VOD on the menu!


Tried it tonight with SHO VOD. It works here in Sammamish - I'm off 244th & Redmond Fall City Rd.


----------



## Babula

Another Woodinville working on 167th NE


----------



## scorpi0

Finally! As of last night VOD is available in Redmond.


Looks like I need to change my amplified splitter with a bi-directional one. I get communication error when I hit the VOD menu (which I was expecting to happen).


Any recommendations?


----------



## jimre

Had a Comcast tech here this morning to install a 6200. He said that our area (Snoqualmie Valley) is scheduled for firmware/VOD upgrade in mid-April. I don't think he meant it as an April Fools joke, either


----------



## Tivolicious

How's the Comcast High-Speed in the Redmond area? I just bought a house around Campus and was trying to decide from whom I will be getting my Internet access. Currently I have Verizon. However, I also have Vonage VoIP. If Comcast is decent (i.e. half decent uploads) I will ditch POTS altogether. I use my cell for the most part anyway. What do people think?


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## artseattle

Here's my one month VOD review for anyone interested. I'd like to hear if others are having the same experience. I realize that some of these issues are not controlled by Comcast.


1) Limited content, most value comes from premium subscriptions which gives you short-term access to many series. No network shows like "Law and Order." Mostly Cable shows like "House Invaders." and "Strangers with Candy." Non-premium channel movies are $3.99. Premium channel movies are included with the regular Premium package.


2) I don't like the fact that some HBO series offerings are only available for one month. For example, the first 30 episodes of Sex and the City are only accessible for one month. If you don't watch one per night or begin taping them, you'll have to buy the DVD set (hmm!) Same with OZ and nine episodes of Six Feet Under. I wish they could leave these on indefinitely. Will they be brought back at some time?


3) The video quality seems on a par with analog television on my 34XBR. Can't wait for HD VOD! Is it in the works? It's now difficult for me to watch 4x3 SD content particularly when the original broadcast is 16x9 HD.


4) The "Save" function is hit and miss. It's pretty annoying to be watching an hour long show and have to stop mid way. If there is no "Save" available it takes quite a while to fast forward to your spot. Seems like the movies usually offer this function but I can't figure out the system of which ones do and do not.


5) Easiest way to get into the VOD menu is by pressing Channel "1"


6) Watch the Kratt brothers on National Geographic! It's the only new to me show that I've throughly enjoyed.


7) If Comcast sends you a message or is updating something, the VOD crashes and you have to wait and start over. Frustrating if you're in the middle of something.


Looking forward to hearing about your experience.


----------



## markhs

I agree with the review - I VOD just arrived at my house and I was pretty disappointed with the content. Maybe it was over hyped but I had imagined that I would be able to call up recent network and cable episodes. In other words if I missed yesterdays Fraiser, I could watch it today. I guess PVR will do this for me. It looks like if you have a premium movie channel that VOD would be nice however I prefer Netflix over the movie channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *How's the Comcast High-Speed in the Redmond area? I just bought a house around Campus and was trying to decide from whom I will be getting my Internet access. Currently I have Verizon. However, I also have Vonage VoIP. If Comcast is decent (i.e. half decent uploads) I will ditch POTS altogether. I use my cell for the most part anyway. What do people think?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



I have Comcast internet in the Crossroads area of NE Bellevue, fairly close to Redmond. My download bandwidth measures 2 to 3Mb, and upload is about 240 to 250Kb.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I agree with the review - I VOD just arrived at my house and I was pretty disappointed with the content.*



Keep in mind, as was pointed out by Jeremy several pages back in this thread, that it takes thirteen weeks for the full selection of VOD content to be downloaded to your box. If you're just starting out, you're only getting a small portion of what is available. I've only had my VOD for a week now and each day I've got new stuff showing up.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Keep in mind, as was pointed out by Jeremy several pages back in this thread, that it takes thirteen weeks for the full selection of VOD content to be downloaded to your box. If you're just starting out, you're only getting a small portion of what is available. I've only had my VOD for a week now and each day I've got new stuff showing up.*




Thanks! I didn't realize this - something more to look forward to


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Keep in mind, as was pointed out by Jeremy several pages back in this thread, that it takes thirteen weeks for the full selection of VOD content to be downloaded to your box. If you're just starting out, you're only getting a small portion of what is available. I've only had my VOD for a week now and each day I've got new stuff showing up.*



There is no "content" on your box. You only have a list of available programs, and all programs available should be listed, regardless of when you got VOD. I believe what Jeremy said was that Comcast had no control over what was provided. The regular data dumps he referred to would be from the provider to Comcast, not to you (or me).


----------



## Babula

wareagle you are so right. Where would all those 100's of hours of content go?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *How's the Comcast High-Speed in the Redmond area? I just bought a house around Campus and was trying to decide from whom I will be getting my Internet access. Currently I have Verizon. However, I also have Vonage VoIP. If Comcast is decent (i.e. half decent uploads) I will ditch POTS altogether. I use my cell for the most part anyway. What do people think?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*



I recently fired Qwest DSL because I seemingly was cut off from the Internet for several minutes at a time at several random times during the day. I finally figured out how to upgrade the firmware on my old Cisco 675 DSL modem, and it put an unknown password on the OS. A call to Qwest tech support was useless except for the tidbit they told me about how I couldn't replace that DSL modem with the service I subscribed to. Also, I was on a PPP service that disconnected when there was inactivity. Funny, I thought I had "always on" premium DSL service. But, there was this new DMT service they had that I never was marketed to about, that required a new DSL modem, and a tech to tweak something back at the Central Office. A new DSL modem would cost $59, and the DMT service would be $26/mo for 1.5Mb service.


After some head scratching, I figured that it made more sense to pay $59 for a new cable modem and switch to Comcast's 3MB service for $42.95 a month. Between Qwest's monthly bill, and the ISP's monthly bill, Comcast would save me $7 a month and give me twice the speed.


Now my only gripe is that when I called Comcast to ask about whether or not I could buy a modem at Best Buy and have it activated without a truck roll, they told me I couldn't. Basic installation was $34.95. After scheduling said truck roll, I went to Best Buy to buy the cable modem, and found they had self-install kits for $14.95. Best Buy had rebates on the cable modem, and included a $25 BB gift card, so the whole deal was "free". Or at least that's what they told me as they were billing my credit card for $123 something. All the rebates were mail-in, meaning a lot of stupid paperwork and months before getting your money back. Oh, yes, those magazines they keep trying to get you to buy are included along with Rhapsody. You have to manually go cancel those or they will rebill your credit card for magazines you would never want to buy otherwise.


When I called in to get my customer number and registration code, the CSR found I had a truck roll scheduled and questioned it. He cancelled it for me, gave me the codes I needed to get online, and was up within 10 minutes after that. I cancelled Qwest and the old ISP within a week after getting on the air with Comcast. Service has been a lot more reliable since the switch.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *There is no "content" on your box. You only have a list of available programs, and all programs available should be listed, regardless of when you got VOD. I believe what Jeremy said was that Comcast had no control over what was provided. The regular data dumps he referred to would be from the provider to Comcast, not to you (or me).*



Sorry, didn't mean to imply content was stored locally on the box (it obviously is not), but the entire selection of available VOD choices in the menu is not instantaneous the moment your firmware is upgraded (perhaps Jeremy could elaborate more on why this is the case) and does keep growing nightly as I check my selections.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Sorry, didn't mean to imply content was stored locally on the box (it obviously is not), but the entire selection of available VOD choices in the menu is not instantaneous the moment your firmware is upgraded (perhaps Jeremy could elaborate more on why this is the case) and does keep growing nightly as I check my selections.*



Oh, I misunderstood. It seemed to me that the programs listed at http://www.hbo.com/hboondemand/ were all available (I haven't done that close a check), and that the additions after the initial download were new. Perhaps not -- which would be good. I'd really like to see more variety, especially the non-movies.


----------



## Jeremyfr

VOD is new to everyone including the channel providers, the reason you see new stuff added all the time is more providers are choosing to provide content as well as current providers unleash more of there content.


VOD will be an evergrowing thing, theres even stuff in the works for getting local content on VOD it of course comes down to getting permission from the broadcasters to do so.


I myself completely love VOD but then again I have all the premium channels etc so I get it all. Its nice that they offer WS/5.1 Movies which PPV does not as well.


Even some of the premium networks are starting to add both WS & P&S versions of the movie into there VOD offerings, Starz so far seems to be the biggest proponent so far.


----------



## poppa

We just got VOD last night (here in Redmond), and it's great! We selected one of the Pay movies and was glad that a widescreen version was available.


However, the widescreen was formatted to fit within a 4:3 area ... since HDTV channels are able to correctly use the complete 16:9 area, I supposed this is just something the VOD provider still needs to work out? This is through the component out of my 5100 box. (No DVI port.)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *We just got VOD last night (here in Redmond), and it's great! We selected one of the Pay movies and was glad that a widescreen version was available.
> 
> 
> However, the widescreen was formatted to fit within a 4:3 area ... since HDTV channels are able to correctly use the complete 16:9 area, I supposed this is just something the VOD provider still needs to work out? This is through the component out of my 5100 box. (No DVI port.)*



I saw similar effects, and was able to get such movies to use the complete width of my TV by specifying SD output override as 480i or 480p. Bear in mind that the VOD shows are SD, rather than HD. There are so many individual variations in systems that nothing is guaranteed, but it's worth a try.


----------



## drbenson

Was just reading the latest Sound & Vision, and noticed a brief article that says Viacom and Comcast had finally reached an agreement, and it specifically mentioned that the agreement covered carriage of CBS analog and digital programming. Sorry I can't provide page number, don't have the actual mag in my hands. Will add this evening.


Given the lead time for print publication, this must have happened well over a month ago. The lack of this agreement was supposed to be the reason we don't have CBS-HD.


Is there yet another hangup, or will we finally be seeing CBS-HD Real Soon Now? Jeremy?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Was just reading the latest Sound & Vision, and noticed a brief article that says Viacom and Comcast had finally reached an agreement,*



viacom doesn't own kiro. i believe cox does. so, we're not affected by the agreement.


----------



## jimre

I believe that agreement happaned a couple months ago, and only covered CBS owned & operated stations. KIRO is not one of those.


----------



## Nausicaa

Correct. CBS/Viacom-owned stations are covered under the agreement.


KIRO is owned by Cox Communications and Cox continues to refuse Comcast to carry HD content in their major markets (whether this is Cox's or Comcast's fault, I do not know).


Our best bet to get KIRO in HD on Comcast is probably to continue to write to Cox and KIRO and inform them that until they broadcast HD, we will continue to time-shift their content and watch the HD stations live, reducing their advertiser impact as we fast-forward past their commercials.


CBS is my most-watched channel, however I TiVo everything since I can't get it in HD so it's not worth staying up for, much less missing HD content on other channels at the same time. So while I eyeball all the ads on ABC, NBC, FOX, and WB, I skip every one on CBS.


----------



## jimre

Well, that argument might work until HD PVRs become popular. At this rate, that will happen long before we see CBS-HD on Comcast...


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Well, that argument might work until HD PVRs become popular. At this rate, that will happen long before we see CBS-HD on Comcast...*



I really doubt that. For all the press and the die-hard fans standard-def PVRs really aren't that popular. The bulk of the sales have been through DirecTV and Echostar (and recently MCE) and these were cheap and subsidized.


HD Tivos are quite expensive and require ugly roof antennas (and those only work sometimes) to receive local channels. Like it or not, there isn't a lot of pressure that the consumer can place on the players involved. It's a bad situation. The people willing to boycott CBS shows because they aren't available via HD are few and far between. Furthermore, I'm still not sure that HD viewership is counted for the purposes of ad sales.


----------



## Tivolicious

I posted it earlier in the thread, but I will do it again. Here is how *I* think that it should be taken care of:

http://www.theevilempire.com/musings...ves/000223.php 


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Malcolm_B

Well, I watched CSI in HD in my bedroom last night via my projector and HD tuner, which I'm glad I bought while I had the cash! Sad thing is, CBS/KIRO is the only channel I watch in HD overall. I'm ready to dump the package with INHD as there seems to be little worth watching.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Well, I watched CSI in HD in my bedroom last night via my projector and HD tuner, which I'm glad I bought while I had the cash! Sad thing is, CBS/KIRO is the only channel I watch in HD overall. I'm ready to dump the package with INHD as there seems to be little worth watching.*



I'd think that if CBS/KIRO is your only HDTV habit then Comcast would be the last thing you need, at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *We just got VOD last night (here in Redmond), and it's great! We selected one of the Pay movies and was glad that a widescreen version was available.
> 
> 
> However, the widescreen was formatted to fit within a 4:3 area ... since HDTV channels are able to correctly use the complete 16:9 area, I supposed this is just something the VOD provider still needs to work out? This is through the component out of my 5100 box. (No DVI port.)*



What you have to realize is that all of the VOD content is Standard Definition. (VODHD is in the works) Which is a 4:3 format. The only way to get a widescreen movie to fit your 16:9 television would be to have the VOD content modified to a digital (HDTV or EDTV) widescreen format. The Cable provider cannot modify the content, only the content provider can do this.


----------



## David Kiker

A Comcast Tech came to my house today to try and fix a video on demand problem. He could not fix it and said it was a problem in the system.


Has anyone successfully had a "SRM-8001" error after a show is selected fixed? Either by a technician, call-in for service, or had it just go away?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I don't even know there is a big standoff going on anymore. I honestly think they just don't care enough to even sit down and discuss it. If they did it would have been done by now. Kind of obvious in the statements after the SuperBowl. They just don't really care imho.


I've kind of given up as well. I never watch CBS regularly and won't until I get HDTV. I have an antenna for the big events. I wish I could get rid of it but have resigned myself to keeping the antenna for the foreseeable feature.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I posted it earlier in the thread, but I will do it again. Here is how *I* think that it should be taken care of:
> 
> http://www.theevilempire.com/musings...ves/000223.php
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve*


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by David Kiker_
> *Has anyone successfully had a "SRM-8001" error after a show is selected fixed? Either by a technician, call-in for service, or had it just go away?*



David,


Just like you, I still don't have VOD working.


After 6 phone calls, 3 visits and several hours of testing, the tech guy concluded that there was nothing wrong with my setup, line, signal strength or otherwise. He also asked my neighbor about it and found out that their VOD service is also screwed up, which confirms the fact that the problem is on their side.


The tech told me he would escalate the problem since it's most probably at the node level. Also, it looks like we're not the only ones having this problem, since all his appointments both yesterday and today were related to the infamous VOD "SRM-8001" error.


Finally, he told me that most probably during next week, I might just see the VOD starting to function as they iron out those glitches in the system.


At this point, besides bugging them periodically to make sure they don't forget us, I guess we just have to be patient.










-eric


----------



## Jeremyfr

KIRO has decided to leave negotiations up to COX there owner on a national level instead on their own like all other local stations in Seattle chose to do.


Comcast has made the same offer to them they made to all the other locals who obviously found it a fair offer but KIRO has let them know that they will no do anything until COX/Comcast come to an agreement nationally.


There is some speculation this could happen soon but its only speculation.


----------



## pdampier

I'm moving house shortly (Duvall to Bellevue). I'm going to need some new cable drops installed. A couple of questions:


Does anyone know how much Comcast charges for new drops (I believe I can get basic install free)?


What do I need to ask for to get the best HDTV Receiver from them - I'm not up-to-date on HD Cable boxes as I have DirecTV out here in Duvall right now...


Thanks...


----------



## curtisb

But that is about it. I just tried it today and noticed the options were there. I was able to get one music video and one movie to work briefly but everything gives me the SRM-8001 error. When the movie was working the only issue I noticed was the lack of ability to make bigger jumps rather than just fast forward. Menu and navigation pretty much blows but that is the case with the entire menu system. I'm not to worried about it until on demand HD shows up but I would like to at least have the option of using it.


Does anyone in Kirkland around 85th street have VOD working correctly?


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Comcast has made the same offer to them they made to all the other locals who obviously found it a fair offer but KIRO has let them know that they will no do anything until COX/Comcast come to an agreement nationally.*



Jeremy is 100% correct. This is a problem with Cox Enterprises (which also owns Cox Cable, the third largest cable company in the United States).


Cox owns our local Fox station and, surprise, surprise, Cox is not allowing Comcast to carry that digital signal.


Cox is doing the same to Comcast in Atlanta (the ABC station) and in Pittsburgh (the NBC station).


It is incredibly ironic, given that Cox is a huge cable company in addition to being a station owner.


Moreover, Cox Cable is in a high profile dispute with Emmis, the CBS station owner in Omaha, Nebraska. Cox wants the digital signal there under the exact same terms Comcast wants the digital signals of the Cox-owned stations in Seattle, San Francisco, Atlanta and Pittsburgh.


But it seems Cox figures it can have its cake and it eat too ... when it owns the local station, it should be compensated extra for the digital signal by the cable company (Comcast) ... but when it owns the cable system (Omaha), it should not have to provide extra compensation to the station owner. Total hypocrisy!


EDIT: For more on the Cox Cable - Emmis dispute, see the Omaha thread.


----------



## Al Shing

Why doesn't CBS just move to the local Viacom station, which currently has UPN? It didn't make much sense the first time CBS moved over there, but now it does, since UPN makes that the weakest station in the market.


I bet Viacom will be first in line to buy KIRO if and when it ever gets sold again.


----------



## danbez

I live in Kirkland, 98034 and VOD is almost unwatchable here. A lot of pixelation in all programs from all premium providers like Starz, HBO.


Sometimes it gets better if I restart the movie several times. Is there anyone else with the same issue? I have a 5100 with no DVI.


----------



## ericjut

Update on my VOD access: Looks like they fixed the crossed wires in my area. Now VOD works great here.


The technician that came today told me that most people that get a 8001 error on the Eastside should get it resolved within the next few days.


-eric


----------



## curtisb

Eric -Thanks for the update. I'll give it a couple a copule times this week to see if the tech was right and it starts working consistantly.


Dan - I have the 6200 and the Star Trek movie I got working (the only thing) didn't pixelate and appeared as equally lousy as all the other standard def programs.


----------



## jimre

Just saw VOD appear on my 6200 for the first time here in North Bend. Will have to give it a try tomorrow night to see how it works.


----------



## wareagle

VOD has performed without fault for me (Bellevue Crossroads, 98008, 5100 with DVI or component).


----------



## wareagle

As soon as 7.07 arrived and activated the DVI port on my 5100 I connected it and saw a couple of problems (which may be at least partially the fault of my TV). The first symptom is that the DVI display has the annoying CC lines at the top for most SD channels. The second symptom may be a function of 7.07 -- when I switch the 5100 HD output to 720p the component output almost entirely disappears, with only an occasional brief appearance of the picture. This seems most likely to be a timing problem between the box and the TV, and it remains even if DVI is disconnected. I don't have enough adjustment capability on the TV to remedy either of these problems (Gateway 30" LCD), so it looks like I'll be limited to 1080i. Since the pq is about the same for DVI vs. component and 720p vs. 1080i, other than these problems, I suppose I'm not missing any capability other than experimentation.


----------



## ericjut

wareagle,


Just wanted to let you know, I have a 6200 here that has no problem doing 720p with both DVI and component connected (I use it to try to see the difference between the 2). Maybe they ironed out some of those issues between the 5100 and the 6200.


-eric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *wareagle,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, I have a 6200 here that has no problem doing 720p with both DVI and component connected (I use it to try to see the difference between the 2). Maybe they ironed out some of those issues between the 5100 and the 6200.
> 
> 
> -eric*



I disconnected the DVI and 720p still won't work with the components, so it seems to have been induced by the 7.07 firmware (720p did work with 5.03 and my 5100 and my TV). Since I haven't lost any real capability, and things that don't work for others (e.g., VOD) are working for me, I think I'll just sit tight & wait for the arrival of a 6408 before doing anything silly like swapping boxes.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *VOD has performed without fault for me (Bellevue Crossroads, 98008, 5100 with DVI or component).*



Perhaps I spoke too soon. This morning every category I select just has "No program information available".


----------



## drbenson

I'd like to do a little bump here- is there anyone in the Kitsap / Bremerton area who IS getting KCTS-HD on channel 108? I have called Comcast, they sent a signal to the 6200 which knocked out INHD 1&2, but did not fix KCTS-HD. I get the other KCTS signals, and the other HD locals plus ESPN, but nada on 108 (and yes, I'm aware of the limited hours).


I need to know whether this is systemwide, or just me before I make another call. Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Perhaps I spoke too soon. This morning every category I select just has "No program information available".*



I called about this & they said it was probably because they were working on the system to fix some problems. Mine is OK now, so I hope it's working better for everyone.


----------



## IssaquahHD

Now that baseball season has started is there anymore news about the M's in HD? I'm starting to wonder if last years deal was a one time thing.


----------



## jskiffington




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *I really doubt that. For all the press and the die-hard fans standard-def PVRs really aren't that popular. The bulk of the sales have been through DirecTV and Echostar (and recently MCE) and these were cheap and subsidized.
> *



That's true, but I think one of the reason's why PVR's have been so popular with the D* and E* crowd is the fact that it's integrated so well. Look at the DirecTivos. One box for your receiver and PVR, two inputs, watch one channel while recording another, etc.


Similarly, look at what I would have to do with a Tivo and Comcast. I've got to hook up an IR blaster, which is not exactly reliable, I have to have a second box on my equipment rack, and I can't watch one thing and record another, unless I want to rent yet another cable box from Comcast. It's a mess.


As one who cannot get satellite reception where I am, I'm eagerly waiting for the day that the whole Open Cable initiative comes to fruition; I'll be first in line to buy an Open Cable Tivo (if it ever comes).


Jon


----------



## Al Shing

Jeremy, what is the status of those new channels NBA TV, DIY, and Fine Living? The only one of the bunch that actually showed up on my box is Starz Kids on 540. The rest are MIA.


----------



## buddma

Hey Al, becareful what you wish for. Are you still on one of the old AT&T packages? Let's just leave it at that, I found out the hard way.


----------



## Al Shing

Well, I'm told I'm on a "special" Digital Platinum package they don't offer anymore. It cost $56/mo instead of $53 as listed on the price sheet. In order to move to the $53 package, I have to pay an additional $39.99 for extended basic, even though my condo association pays that for me through a negotiated package deal.


If the channels are supposed to be there, I guess I'll have to call for a hit or a reset.


----------



## buddma

I found out the Digital Platinum does not cover certain channels, as I found out when I upgraded. In order to get the new channels, it's part of the Digital Extra which is $5.99


----------



## Jeremyfr

buddma is correct any new channels added are not typically available to those who are still in old at&t packages.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *buddma is correct any new channels added are not typically available to those who are still in old at&t packages.*



And a totally confusing, undocumented "system" it is. Despite messages from Comcast indicating the new channels would be available to me at no extra charge as part of Digital Extra, such is not the case. I could add them, but I'd lose Starz. For a bit more money, I might be able to keep what I have, but since I have no idea what the net result would really be, I think I'll do without the new channels.


----------



## raidbuck

Just interested, what are those "additional channels" that you can get under "Digital Extra" for $5.99?


Except for movie channels, all Comcast HD channels I've heard of are not separately priced, which is why we don't get Discovery,Bravo,HDNet and the other new HD channels (TNT-HD etc) that we also won't get.


Rich N.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Just interested, what are those "additional channels" that you can get under "Digital Extra" for $5.99?
> 
> 
> Except for movie channels, all Comcast HD channels I've heard of are not separately priced, which is why we don't get Discovery,Bravo,HDNet and the other new HD channels (TNT-HD etc) that we also won't get.
> 
> 
> Rich N.*



According to the latest printed channel guide I received in January, these are the Digital Extra channels, and what I have as a former AT&T subscriber:


123 Goodlife TV

125 Newsworld International

128 Bloomberg TV

137 Trio

138 Wisdom TV

182 Ovation

294 Tech TV

406 Outdoor Channel

413 Fox Sports Digital - Atlantic

414 Fox Sports Digital - Central

415 Fox Sports Digital - Pacific

476 Fuse

481 BET on Jazz

505 Sundance Channel

506 Fox Movie Channel


Only a few of these are worth having (personal opinion).


I don't know what the "other" Extra package may include, other than the new channels I can't get.


----------



## drbenson

Just spent roughly half an hour on the phone with a Comcast CSR trying to see what the problem is with 108 (KCTS-HD) in Bremerton / Kitsap. This one's for the grins and giggles file.


The CSR talked with her supervisor twice on this, and gave me this story: "KCTS-HD 108 shares bandwidth with KCTS-DT 109, so 108 goes off the air in the evening."


What's wrong with this picture? KCTS-HD broadcasts ONLY in the evening. During the day, its bandwidth is taken up with a kids channel (119) and a learning channel (112). 109 is a 24-hr digital duplicate of analog channel 9.


When I was getting OTA HDTV, the KCTS digtal stream contained both KCTS-HD and KCTS-DT- I could play either by editing one number in a HiPix file. So I guess in that sense they share bandwidth....


I'll be getting a call from a supervisor or engineer Monday. Jeremy, perhaps you can tell me the magic words I should say to get them straightened out?


----------



## Budget_HT

I don't know what Comcast is doing with KCTS-DT and -HD on cable, but here are my recent OTA experiences:


9-1 (simulcast of analog channel 9) broadcasts in SD anytime their digital transmitter is on the air.


9-2 and 9-3 (kids and learning) broadcast in SD during the day until about 5 PM.


9-5 (KCTS-HD) broadcasts from about 5 PM to around midnight (varies, could be 11 PM some nights).


Now here is the kicker: sometimes none of these digital channels broadcast on holidays and weekends. And sometimes they do broadcast on weekends. I cannot see a pattern of why or when their digital transmitter is on or off the air, except that it seems to always be there on weekdays. Also, they do not necessarily broadcast 24 hours during the week.


If your Comcast availability of these channels tracks with what we see OTA, then the issues might be with KCTS and probably not with Comcast.


----------



## artseattle

I've noticed that KCTS-HD, channel 108 has been broadcasting from 5:00pm until 2:00am the past two nights. I'm hoping they are increasing their broadcast time. Any official news?


----------



## Pitweval

Anybody heard if the Mariners are being broadcast again this year in HD?


----------



## djmattyb

I wrote a message to Comcast asking about the Mariners in HiDef. The response was to check the schedule at ESPN.com.


----------



## curtisb

The information on Mariners in HD on Comcast was posted a few pages back. Do a keyword search on this thread and you will find it.


----------



## Jinx

Granted i only scanned over it.. the only information was .. well really no information at all.. things like responses from whoever saying things like "Oh we dont know the situation is this year".. so we still have no idea whats going on with the mariners games.. Unless i completely missed a page that had schedules and stuff?


----------



## djmattyb

Jinx - your scanning over pages is better that curtisb's. Those posts are about how people wrote to Comcast and asked for the schedule, they were sent last years schedule!


I wonder what is going on with the Mariners in HiDef?


----------



## artseattle

The Mariners will be on ESPNHD tomorrow night, Tuesday. I'm hoping that it will not be blacked out here in Seattle? I read that the Sunday night games are not blacked out in their home areas. Does anyone know for sure about tomorrow nights game?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *The Mariners will be on ESPNHD tomorrow night, Tuesday. I'm hoping that it will not be blacked out here in Seattle? I read that the Sunday night games are not blacked out in their home areas. Does anyone know for sure about tomorrow nights game?*



it better not be blacked out


----------



## Jeremyfr

If its on a local network like say FSN or KOMO etc then it will probably be blacked out.


----------



## Jeremyfr

checking listings its on FSN which means its probably gonna be blacked out on ESPN.


----------



## Jeremyfr

yup just checked Seattlemariners.com

http://seattle.mariners.mlb.com/NASA.../broadcast.jsp 


Reflects FSN will carry the game no mention of ESPN reflecting it will be blacked out on ESPN.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *yup just checked Seattlemariners.com
> 
> http://seattle.mariners.mlb.com/NASA.../broadcast.jsp
> 
> 
> Reflects FSN will carry the game no mention of ESPN reflecting it will be blacked out on ESPN.*



No mention of any other HD coverage there, either. Can it be that seeing the Mariners in HD will require two miracles? (Them making the Series and Fox having true HD capability by October!) Could be worse -- at least KIRO isn't involved.


----------



## Calypse

Funny how with CBS the HDTV content and SD content are looked at as different, but with the Mariner games they see them as the same thing(so they black out non-local). In the end the consumer gets screwed every time. Seems that comcast could do a hell of a lot more to get CBS HD and Mariner home games. Also I read that the SD Padres are getting 104 games in HD this year from Cox 8(. Comcast sucks.... but I guess we just gotta deal with it. Hate to say it but I would pay an extra 2-3 bucks a month for CBS HD.


----------



## Calypse

BTW has anyone not in range of OTA petitioned Direct TV for their CBS HD west coast feed? Would prolly be L.A. CBS but wouldn't matter for the prime time shows. Between this(if possible) and the vastly improved SD reception of satalite, also discovery HD and HDnet, I may take my $$ elsewhere and only keep minimum comcast for nbc, abc ect..


----------



## Jeremyfr

offiically confirmed no HD tonight for us Seattlites.


----------



## curtisb

 Mariners link 


Above is the link to the page with the Mariniers HD schedule



Now over a week later an VOD in Kirkland still isn't working. Now, if it can get one to work it is pixilated and barely sputters along.


Is anyone in south Kirkland having success with VOD? Just wondering it is time to deal with getting someone out here or if the problem is still area wide.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Curtis: Thats last years schedule, Comcast has not made any arrangements as of yet regarding HD carriage of the Mariners this year.


Jeremy


----------



## jimre

The deal the Mariners had last year with NHK Japan - to allow Comcast to show select home games in HD - wasn't announced until June. If they do the same thing this year, I'd expect it to be a similar last-minute deal...


----------



## Tom_Oliver

They had a huge push before the holidays but haven't really done a thing since, expect add HD of a couple premium channels I imagine most people don't get. Kind of disappointing. I really didn't expect we'd still be waiting in April for Discovery and CBS, and there would be no M's games. Looks like they kind of bailed on HD.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calypse_
> *Funny how with CBS the HDTV content and SD content are looked at as different, but with the Mariner games they see them as the same thing(so they black out non-local). In the end the consumer gets screwed every time. Seems that comcast could do a hell of a lot more to get CBS HD and Mariner home games. Also I read that the SD Padres are getting 104 games in HD this year from Cox 8(. Comcast sucks.... but I guess we just gotta deal with it. Hate to say it but I would pay an extra 2-3 bucks a month for CBS HD.*


----------



## Jeremyfr

Trust me they did anything but bail on HD, but at this moment they are getting VOD out to everyone, onces thats complete I'd expect to see alot of other great things coming.


----------



## curtisb

Thanks for the clarification Jeremy.. Of course I would rather see Mariners HD than standard def VOD (which isn't working for me anyway..) but hopefully good things are coming in the near future.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by curtisb_
> *Thanks for the clarification Jeremy.. Of course I would rather see Mariners HD than standard def VOD (which isn't working for me anyway..) but hopefully good things are coming in the near future.*



For me the kicker is the lack of UPN and CBS. The squabble between Comcast and Cox is just retarded. Add in the lack of DiscoveryHD and I'm not really thrilled. Initially they were on a roll deploying HD, but the slowdown is annoying.


----------



## raidbuck

Yes, Comcast has definitely stopped adding HD. EncoreHD is now on VOOM. I thought it was from Starz in which case we should get it. We'll see about TNT-HD next month. However, I doubt we'll see any new HD for a very long time. I too would love DiscoveryHD. It is the biggest lack in Comcast's lineup IMHO.


Rich N.


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *It is the biggest lack in Comcast's lineup IMHO.
> *



Just to be clear -- CBS is the biggest lack. So far this year I've missed the Final 4, the Superbowl, and the Masters.


----------



## JmyBryan

An absolute disgrace IMHO.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Hey Jeremyft,

when are we getting new firmware 7.10 for the 6200 boxes in this area?


I'm itching to start recording the HD streams over the firewire port, and nobody is having success with the 6200 boxes with f/w versions earlier than 7.10.


----------



## Jeremyfr

haven't even heard of 7.10, I have 7.07 right now and know others with 7.07 that have it working fine with firewire.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Your reference to 7.10 peaked my interest so I went and read some other threads, it appears that insight has 7.10 firmware, one thing I know is that Comcast is not nearly as apt to just throw new firmware out to customers when they get it from Motorola especially since they work very closely to develop new firmware with Motorola. This has been witnessed by the many firmware release's pre 7.07 that were released on specific Comcast systems and then pulled back only weeks later.


I know that Comcast/Motorola is working on new firmware right now as we speak to correct the analog PQ problem among other things including the crackling sound etc. I dont know when this will be finished and released but it is in the works and expected soon.


----------



## CoolCanuck

Firewire capture of the HD TS with CapDVHS to a Windows XP machine, using a Moto6200 box with firmware 7.07?


If anyone has gotten that to work I'd be mightily impressed.

Refer to this thread where nobody (except maybe one or two people who can't reproduce their exact setup) has gotten this to work...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=309877 


By contrast, almost everyone who gets firmware 7.10 (Insight cable as you mentioned), has this working perfectly with very little setup. That's what prompted my question as to Comcast pushing out 7.10. Sure would be nice if they would...


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Some of our areas down here have recently updated to 7.10


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Cool, thanks!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Your reference to 7.10 peaked my interest so I went and read some other threads, it appears that insight has 7.10 firmware, one thing I know is that Comcast is not nearly as apt to just throw new firmware out to customers when they get it from Motorola especially since they work very closely to develop new firmware with Motorola. This has been witnessed by the many firmware release's pre 7.07 that were released on specific Comcast systems and then pulled back only weeks later.
> 
> 
> I know that Comcast/Motorola is working on new firmware right now as we speak to correct the analog PQ problem among other things including the crackling sound etc. I dont know when this will be finished and released but it is in the works and expected soon.*


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CoolCanuck_
> *Firewire capture of the HD TS with CapDVHS to a Windows XP machine, using a Moto6200 box with firmware 7.07?
> 
> 
> If anyone has gotten that to work I'd be mightily impressed.*



Beware of what you wish for. Here are some interesting tidbits posted earlier today from that same thread you referenced:


"It seems that firmware revisions of the Moto 6200 higher than 7.07 allows PCs to record HD, but also can be used to turn on 5C and restrict copying of some channels."


"I talked with an engineer with my local cable company, and he told me that all of their channels other than the locals are broadcast in an encrypted format.


Right now apparently, the Moto 6200 decrypts the channels to which you have subscribed on composite, s-video, and component outputs, but it does not decrypt the feed before sending it out on the firewire output. Motorola is apparently working on a fix for this.


So if you are like me, you are getting a file recorded, but cannot play it back because it is an encrypted ts stream..."


----------



## pdampier

Do Comcast in Bellevue now ship 6200's as standard if you order HD?


Do they output s-video and component/dvi etc simultaneously?


----------



## Wazzu94

I don't know about the 6200, but my 5100 does.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Beware of what you wish for. Here are some interesting tidbits posted earlier today from that same thread you referenced:
> 
> 
> "It seems that firmware revisions of the Moto 6200 higher than 7.07 allows PCs to record HD, but also can be used to turn on 5C and restrict copying of some channels."
> 
> 
> "I talked with an engineer with my local cable company, and he told me that all of their channels other than the locals are broadcast in an encrypted format.
> 
> 
> Right now apparently, the Moto 6200 decrypts the channels to which you have subscribed on composite, s-video, and component outputs, but it does not decrypt the feed before sending it out on the firewire output. Motorola is apparently working on a fix for this.
> 
> 
> So if you are like me, you are getting a file recorded, but cannot play it back because it is an encrypted ts stream..."*



how did you get your XP box to see the 6200 (7.07) as a AV/C and not a bus 68032 device(or something like that) ?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdampier_
> *Do Comcast in Bellevue now ship 6200's as standard if you order HD?
> 
> 
> Do they output s-video and component/dvi etc simultaneously?*



In theory, yes. But they still have some inventory of 5100s floating around. So if you don't specifically demand a 6200, you're liable to get a 5100. Even then - like 2 weeks ago when I ordered another box - I was assured by the CSR it would definitely be a 6200. The guy on the truck of course brought a 5100. He was nice enough about it, and agreed to come back the next day with the box I asked for. He said their policy is to attempt to get rid of the 5100s, and only if the customer gets upset, then they're supposed to give you a 6200.


----------



## Wazzu94

"He said their policy is to attempt to get rid of the 5100s, and only if the customer gets upset, then they're supposed to give you a 6200"


That's good to know. I called the upgrade desk at Comcast, and then went by the Customer office in Redmond. Both times was told "no problem, bring your old box in and we'll give you a new one." Then again, all I want is the DVI port, so the box they showed me may have been a 5100 with a DVI port. But i thought I saw an IEEE 1394 interface too.


I hope I don't get a bunch of grief when I take the box in. If not, I'll let you know Monday re the DVI & S-Video/Composite after I get my new box.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Ok kiddies theres gonna be 19 home games this year starting on may 7th in High Def on channel 100 in Western Washington and channel 700 in Spokane.


here's the schedule:


2004 Mariners HDTV Schedule, available only on Comcast:

Friday, May 7: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Saturday, May 8: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, May 9: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00p.m.

Friday, June 11: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Saturday, June 12: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, June 13: Montreal Expos at Mariners 1:00p.m.

Friday, June 25: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Saturday, June 26: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, June 27: San Diego Padres at Mariners 1:00p.m.

Friday, July 16: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Saturday, July 17: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, July 18: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 1:00p.m.

Monday, July 19: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Friday, July 23: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Saturday, July 24: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Friday, Aug. 13: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, Aug. 15: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00p.m.

Friday, Sept. 10: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00p.m.

Sunday, Sept. 12: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 1:00p.m.


----------



## Davo R

Thank you Jeremy!!!!


So, is this the same deal as last year? By that I mean Ichiro close ups with the regular FSN audio?


Regardless, woo hoo!


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *
> 
> "...So if you are like me, you are getting a file recorded, but cannot play it back because it is an encrypted ts stream..."*



It depends on whereb you are. Many many people in comcast land are recording via FireBus or on Macs via 1394 becuase in their regions 5C is not enabled on the 1394 output.


----------



## Jeremyfr

From what I've been told PPV/VOD will be copy never, Premiums will be copy once and regular channels will have no copy protection through firewire.


----------



## biz_qwik

All right.......so NOOOOOObody is having problems with extremely low volume levels on 104, 105 and G4? It's terrible. I can't even hear without setting the volume 10-15 db above the rest of the channels making a terrible surprise if you change the channel.


It's happened before and then corrected. nobody else?


----------



## Darrel McBane

I agree biz-qwik, if I go from HD King to analog King the sound jumps about 20dbs. HD-HBO is also a little low in the volume level. But, not as bad as Komo or King.


----------



## Malcolm_B

biz_qwik, I've had problems with sound on G4, and if I don't remember to turn the volume down before changing channels I worry about my speakers! Same with KOMO-HD.


----------



## biz_qwik

I called comcast.....and of course was on hold for ever......to only hear, "We have to send out someone.....sounds like a problem on your end. Are you sure your cables are in tight? If not you will have to pay for the visit." No matter what I said I couldn't convince her just to look into it and let someone know......sad.


----------



## Jeremyfr

the biggest part of the problem is that you're switching from a channel thats encoded in Dolby Digital at 192kbps to an analog channel thats being output in uncompressed PCM audio.


I have the same audio differences when switching from a DVD to a CD on my home theater system, its due to lower dynamic range in Dolby Encoding due to compression.


When I go to listen to a CD on my stereo I have to back it down almost 15db to match the same level of a DVD I was watching, this goes for any uncompressed analog audio or of course CD's.


As for differences in Digital Channels thats all going to come from the source, look at radio stations some come through louder than others its all in what level they decide to output at, most like to push it to the limit where others tend to want to be conservative and send out a quieter audio signal.


----------



## biz_qwik

Thanks Jeremy......it's only 104 and 105 though. the rest of digital stations are close in volume to analog. Were talking 10db's here and that's enough to make it unwatchable while switching back and forth.


Sounds as though the problem lies within Komo and King then. I had frames freezing and glitching the entire RedWings game yesterday and the b-ball today. It's only been for like the last few weeks. It's been no problems what so ever up till then. I really enjoyed watching the news and programing till now.


----------



## ianken

With 105 and 104 it (low audio levels) happens, as far as I can tell, when the signal is either:


1- A locally sourced HD signal

2- An upconvert of a local or nationally fed SD signal.


IE: I'm watching Alias and the audio is fine. I come back at 11 for the news and tha audio is barely audible.


The same thing happens on 105.


KOMO and KING are just bungling their audio encoding for upconverts of analog content and locally originated HD and SD content. The problem here is in the local HD encoders, as evidenced by the tolerable audio levels present on the national HD feeds they just pass through.


On top of this KOMO is now glitching and dropping frames on their upconverts and locally originated content. Luckily stuff from the national HD feed, like Alias, is unaffected.


Short story: this problem needs to be fixed by the broadcaster. Comcast is just delivering their bits and without munging the bits the problem cannot be fixed.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *the biggest part of the problem is that you're switching from a channel thats encoded in Dolby Digital at 192kbps to an analog channel thats being output in uncompressed PCM audio.
> 
> 
> I have the same audio differences when switching from a DVD to a CD on my home theater system, its due to lower dynamic range in Dolby Encoding due to compression.
> *



Digital compression has nothing at all to do with dynamic range or the perceived loudness of the sound. Mp3s, for example, don't have any less dynamic range than WAV files and lower bitrate mp3s don't have less dynamic range than higher bitrate mp3s.


Actually, the more dynamic range you have the lower the perceived volume is (assuming the loudest sound is a constant). Film audio tends to have much more dynamic range than most kinds of music. You have long periods of very quiet dialogue with brief periods of extremely loud sounds like gunshots and explosions.


Until recently I had a Sony ES preamp which could do dynamic range compression in the digital domain. As you decreased the dynamic range the average sound volume went up, while the maximum stayed the same. That way you could hear the dialogue better at night without the explosions waking up your next-door neighbors.



> Quote:
> *As for differences in Digital Channels thats all going to come from the source, look at radio stations some come through louder than others its all in what level they decide to output at, most like to push it to the limit where others tend to want to be conservative and send out a quieter audio signal.*



Actually, the FCC controls what the limit is for FM radio. What the radio stations are doing is using dynamic range compression to lower the dynamic range to almost nothing and raise the perceived volume of their signal without violating the FCC regulations. That way you're more likely to stop on their station as you're tuning through the dial because it sounds more powerful. It also helps in a car environment where the noise makes it hard to hear the quieter sounds. If you tried to listen to full dynamic range film audio while driving in most cars you'd have to turn the volume up so high to hear the quiet dialogue that the loudest sounds would shatter your windows.


--

Steve


----------



## biz_qwik

ianken.....thank you! Well said. You understand and see exactly what is happening.


Komo.....must....get......better...HD......encoder.......ple ase.........


----------



## aressa

I've been having trouble with my TV, but I am starting to wonder if it could be related a bit to the HDTV cable feed.


Last two sundays we've tried to watch Sopranos on 549 in HDTV, and the picture quality is so unbeliveably horrible that we've switched over to my TiVo's SD buffered feed. The picture looks like someone has used the photoshop "posterize" filter on it, very flat colors and horrible darks.


My DVD player has some picture issues also, that's why I'm getting my TV looked at (Hitachi 50V500A), but it seems that Sopranos is especially horrible.


Any one else have this problem?


----------



## JmyBryan

I continue to see an increase in pixelation on all HD channels. If it isn't Comcast, I may have to buy an expensive component cable. (?)


----------



## davegtestr

I have had glitches on KOMO only for over a week. Sometimes the PQ is fine, other times several glitches in a row. I has 3-4 severe dropouts last night on "The Practice" (cracking sound, 1-2 sec. skipped video) and several other bad dropouts during local and national ads. Then everything was well from ~ 10:30 on through the news.


I have seen many 1 sec. glitches happen in the past on the local KOMO news. KING and others are fine. I do not use a cable box, input to Integrated Mitsu set.


----------



## livetoflyfish

I do use a cable box (5100) and I had several dropouts (same as you described) during Alias around 9:30.


----------



## Jeremyfr

I noticed issues with KOMO last night it appears to be a faulty encoder droping frames or losing sync, cuz I had several audio problems where it was switching from 5.1 to 2.0.


----------



## ctyankee4847

Recently swapped my HLN 467 for an HLN507W1 (new remote and menu,etc). Did nothing to the ComCast box at all but now I can't connect thru Component 1, 2 or 3. Works fine on S-Video and DVI. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Ok kiddies theres gonna be 19 home games this year starting on may 7th in High Def on channel 100 in Western Washington and channel 700 in Spokane.
> *



Thanks again Jeremy!


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Ok kiddies theres gonna be 19 home games this year starting on may 7th in High Def on channel 100 in Western Washington and channel 700 in Spokane.
> *



Jeremy,


Any idea if channel 100 will be encrypted? I would like to use my QAM enabled tuner to watch if possible (only have extended basic cable).


-Lance


----------



## Jeremyfr

Not sure if it will be unencrytped I'd imagine so but hard to say, also just wanted to give a heads up The Mariners in HD is not available in Bainbridge Island, Bremerton, Gig Harbor, Lacey, Oak Harbor, Pacific County, Raymond, South Bend, Tumwater, & Vashon Island


----------



## WiFi-Spy

anyone else have no audio during the first 5 mins of alias last night(on ch 104)??? plus it was in 480p(4:3) for a couple mins after the first commercial break....


----------



## Karyk

KOMO was having severe problems Sunday, especially during the 5:00 news. During that broadcast there was a 15 minute period where the signal strength was jumping all over the place.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Ok kiddies theres gonna be 19 home games this year starting on may 7th in High Def on channel 100 in Western Washington and channel 700 in Spokane.
> 
> 
> here's the schedule:
> 
> 
> 2004 Mariners HDTV Schedule, available only on Comcast:
> *



I thought from their advertising that Comcast had all the home games in HD. I was waiting for them to get their HD-PVR and then going to switch over from DTivo.


This schedule is not going to get me to switch!


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

Jeremy,


Any idea why the Ms in HD will not be available in the Lacey/Tumwater area? that has me EXTREMELY bummed!


----------



## keithaxis

this is real sad that they are only doing 17 games out of 81 in HD. the yankees, red sox, cubs and mets show every home game (or close to it) in HD. You would think with 20 games last year on channel 100 they would offer more the next years especially with allthe new HD customers and the fact that they have the free feed for every home game and they have the #1 rated television team in the country...thanks for teh 17 games but you dropped the ball comcast...Thanks goodness for iNHD.....and fantasy.....


----------



## artpease

/defense of comcast.


I have lots of problems with Comcast, but Mariners in HD is not one of them. (My opinion) Comcast obtained the Japanese feed and obtained the Fox audio. A little hokey, but workable. They are doing something for Mariner fans. I doubt the Japanese are giving them a free feed!


I expect if you want all Mariner games is HD, go complain to FOX to spend millions on HDTV cameras and trucks full of HDTV equipment.


/end defense of comcast...


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artpease_
> */I expect if you want all Mariner games is HD, go complain to FOX to spend millions on HDTV cameras and trucks full of HDTV equipment.
> 
> 
> /end defense of comcast...*



Seems like they (Fox) could somehow share the cost with the Japanese company. I doubt they rip all the HD stuff out of there between games.


----------



## phunkyphresh

I can't believe I'm going to defend comcast, but how is it their responsibility to broadcast Mariner games. They distribute the broadcast not produce it. This is a Fox Sports/UPN 11 issue, they're the ones that obtained rights to broadcast Mariner games, and therefore the laggards responsible for failing to shoot their production in HD.


----------



## leewalk

Jeremy, Is there some way to get Comcast to fix the pops and clicks in the analog channels? I understand that a firmware upgrade to 7.10 fixes the issue, but the CSRs I talk to don't have any info. They want to swap out my box.


Thanks, Lee


----------



## Jeremyfr

All I know is they are working on a firmware as we speak to be out soon, btw just to let you all know it appears that I will most likely not be an employee after the end of this week so my info will dimish after that point.


----------



## artseattle

Jeremy, you are by far the most useful participant on this forum. I hope you end up in a more fulfilling position. Best of luck. Hope you continue your interest in this thread.


----------



## stuarts

Is Jeremy moving on? Did I miss something?


Does anyone know where I can find a Comcast alacart listing of packages? Comcast customer service really beat & abused me yesterday when i called in to change my 2nd Premium Package from Sho to Starz...


They treated me like I ripped them off!

When I moved here this past Summer I foolishly signed up on-line for service ( Digital Gold) through the web site. Install went smooth for my 2 HD STB's & 2 SD STB and my internet access. A month later I hit the roof when I saw my first bill as I expected my bill to be close to my prior Directv service with equivelent packages.


I called up Customer Service and questioned a $33 monthly charge for Extended Basic analog service when I was using only Digital Hookups. After requesting & speaking to a manager they told me I had to at least have Limited Cable ($12) because I could steal Analog Cable and they removed Extended Basic package.


When I called up yesterday to change Premium Services they started beating me up and threatening to come out to the house and put an Filter to trap channels 100 -200.. What crap - they said I was getting extended basic for free. All I kept asking for was where I could see a clear discription of what packages I could buy to get what I wanted! When I asked for a manager the push & threatening really started...

I was basically threatened taht since I called and they now knew I had a invalid package stup - they would correct it know matter what.. So, I wound up buying a Latino Package ( I don't speak Spanish) And HBO / Starz HD...


Last night I found out I no longer had InHD! I couldn't even find a reference anywhare on the web site to a latino/hispanic package!


This was my prior packages - anyone see anything non-valid?

-----------------------------------

Monthly Charge(s)


04/03 - 05/02 Gold Package 37.99


Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Multiple Channels Of Hbo, Showtime And 1 Standard Digital Set-top Receiver And Remote.


04/03 - 05/02 Limited Cable Service 12.30


04/03 - 05/02 Digital Cable 10.10


Additional Outlet With Advanced Set-top Receiver



04/03 - 05/02 Advanced Set-top 5.00


Receiver Upgrade


04/03 - 05/02 Comcast High-speed 42.95



Internet Owned Modem With Multi-product Discount


04/03 - 05/02 Set-top Converter And 10.20



Remote Control For Additional Outlet



Subtotal

118.54


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a Comcast alacart listing of packages?
> 
> ...
> *



I received a "Rate card & channel guide" with the 5100 box when I signed up for HD in January. If you want to know anything in particular, I can tell you, or I could scan it & email it to you if you PM me with an address. Of course, you must tell us why you signed up for the Latino package if you don't speak Spanish.


Example:


Selecto Pack

10 Digital Spanish language interest channels (600, 601, 602, 603, 604, 605, 606, 608, 609, and 610), 8 Spanish language music channels (950-957)

$5.99


----------



## Jeremyfr

Stuarts they wouldn't have filtered 100-200 those are digital channels they would however have filtered 30-76 which is the extended basic portion of cable that you said you did not want, its unfortunate the person did not do the work order correctly and had a tech originally come out and put the filter on for those channels.


----------



## stuarts

The main problem for me is that I can't easily get a copy of the "Rate card & channel guide" when CustService is on the phone with you. They are spitting packages at blinding speed. I aclled up to do a simple thing and swap Starz for SHO..


My goals were to have:

Broadcast TV

Channels 30-76 (Disny, Scifi, A&E, CNN)

Broadcast HD ~ 100 -120 (ABC, NBC,FOX,WB,CBS???)

HBO & HD

STARZ & HD


Why can't Comcast publish this Rate Card online?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *Why can't Comcast publish this Rate Card online?*



Have you tried here ?


----------



## drbenson

Stuarts, I share your frustration. I'm trying to make a decision about a digital package upgrade, and NOWHERE in the Comcast online universe is there a listing of exactly what channels are included in what package. Since I'm not inclined to make snap decisions on the basis of what the salesperson is spitting out (apt description) I'm sticking with Basic plus the HD box. I suppose it's a salesperson on commission thing....


Nausicaa, I agree that's where the listings SHOULD be, but it's only a listing of the price of the packages- no detail about what, exactly, is in each package. Conversely, where the channels are listed, there is no indication of which package or packages include that particular channel. I'm specifically interested in two of the beyond 100 channels, and can't find out what package I have to buy to get them. I'm sure their desired option is that I get frustrated and buy 'em all, but I don't play that way.


----------



## stuarts

I did see that - It's also not a complete listing of their packages. It's only what they want you to see. This is a game that the whole cable\\satellite industry plays.


I can tell you myself that it is missing "Limited" and the "Latino\\Hispanic" whatever package they just forced me into yesterday.


----------



## Al Shing

The Channel Guide Magazine that they charge $3.95 for each month contains the breakdown:


Digital Classic:

101 Weatherscan Local, 120 Noggin, 121 Disc Kids, 136 G4,160 Sci-Fi Channel (we get this on analog 59), 161 GSN, 162 BBC America, 163 TV Land, 180/181 Bravo (analog 66), 183 style, 202/203 HGTV (analog 68), 220 Disc Health, 232 BYU TV, 233 EWTN, 251 CCTV Intnl, 270/277 History Channel (analog 37), 272 Sci Chan, 273 Nat GEO, 401 Fox Sports World, 402 ESPN News, 403/407 ESPN Classic, 404 OLN (analog 34), 405 Golf (analog 69), 410 ESPN2 (analog 32), 482 Major Broadcast Corp Network, 484 GAC, 486 Word, 501 TCM, 502 Women's Entertainment, 503 IFC


Digital Plus

122 Toon Disney, 126 Nick Toons, 135 MTV2 (analog 64), 201 Disc Home, 215 Nick G&S, 222 FitTV, 230 Trinity Broadcasting Net, 231 Insp Life, 271 Disc Times, 274 Disc Wings, 275 BIO, 276 Hist Intl, 471 VH1 Country, 472 MTV Hits, 473 VH1 Classic, 474 VH1 Soul, 504 LMN, 516 WAM, 517 ENC E, 518 ENC W, 519 ENC Love E, 520 ENC Love W, 521 ENC Myst E, 522 ENC Myst W, 523 ENC Westerns E, 527 ENC True E, 528 ENC True W, 529 ENC Action E, 530 ENC Action W


Digital Extra

123 Goodlife TV, 125 NWI, 128 Bloomberg TV, 137 Trio, 138 Wisdom, 182 Ovation, 240 Intl Channel (analog 70), 294 Tech TV, 406 Outdoor Channel, 408 Speed Channel (analog 33), 413 Fox Digital Atlantic, 414 Fox Dig Central, 418 Fox Dig Pacific, 476 Fuse, 481 BET Jazz, 505 Sundance, 506 Fox Movie Channel


The new channels DIY, Fine Living, and NBA TV are not listed yet, but I think they are Digital Extra.


You should be able to figure out which level you need to get what you want. I think the levels get more and more inclusive as you go up the chain, so that Dig Plus includes Dig Classic, Dig Silver include Dig Plus and maybe Dig Extra, etc. Digital Platinum includes all of the above, and all the premiums, but not the a la carte foreign language channels or Comcast en Espanol.


----------



## stuarts

Al,

There are more packages.. that's what got me into this mess.

Have you seen a "Limited" package?

Have you seen a "Latino" package?


Why don't the package names that I had on my bill match what they had on the web site... Check out this link! Go John McCain!

http://www.duluthsuperior.com/mld/du...ne/8297095.htm 


Cable industry defends packagingWASHINGTON -- In the dream world of some television viewers, they would pay their cable or satellite companies only for the channels they want. Some might not pay for MTV, because they don't want their 8-year-olds watching it. Others would turn down ESPN Classic, because they've already seen the 1975 World Series. Others would eschew TeleFutura, because they don't speak Spanish.

The full article will be available on the Web for a limited time:



(c) 2004 Duluth News Tribune and wire service sources. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast to Present Mariners Baseball in HDTV


19-Game Package from Fox Sports Net Debuts May 7 for the Mariners-Yankees

Series at Safeco Field


SEATTLE and PORTLAND, Ore., April 21 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast today

announced an agreement to present Seattle Mariners baseball at Safeco Field in

high-definition television (HDTV). The special 19-game HDTV package debuts on

Friday, May 7 at 7 p.m. when the Mariners take on the AL Champion New York

Yankees.

All HD games are currently available only to Comcast customers in the

Northwest, including most Comcast customers in Western Washington; Spokane

Washington; and in the Portland metro area, including Clark County, Washington

and Salem, Oregon. The games will be shown live on Digital Cable channel

100 in Western Washington and Digital Cable channel 700 in Oregon and

Southwest Washington. Fox Sports Net will produce a total of 144 Mariners

games for the 2004 season, including the 19 HD games, in these communities.

During the last three seasons, Mariners Baseball on Fox Sports Net has been

the top-rated programming on regional sports networks in the country.

HDTV transmits a picture that is much sharper and clearer than

standard-definition television pictures. The Mariners games on Comcast will

appear in a 1080 interlace format and state-of-the-art Dolby Digital 5.1

surround sound audio. These games will provide images with six times more

picture detail than the traditional analog format, with the clearest, crispest

sound available today.

"Last season, some Comcast customers in the Northwest were able to fully

experience the detailed sights and sounds of the Mariners, as delivered in HD.

We are thrilled to again be working with Fox Sports Net and the Mariners to

bring even more customers HD Mariners games from Safeco Field," said

Len Rozek, senior vice president for Comcast in Washington.

"Mariners fans who watch these games in HD on Comcast will truly feel like

they are part of the action," said Curt Henninger, senior vice president for

Comcast in Oregon and Southwest Washington.

The 19-game package includes primarily weekend games and features some of

the most compelling series on the Mariners' 2004 schedule. It all begins when

the New York Yankees come to Seattle for a three-game stand on May 7-9.

Additional matchups on HDTV include games against the Boston Red Sox

(July 19, Sept. 10, 12), Anaheim Angels (July 23, 24), San Diego Padres

(June 25, 26, 27), and more of the Yankees (Aug. 13, 15).

"We know that the high-definition experience allows viewers to fully enjoy

Mariners baseball at Safeco Field, so we are pleased that Fox Sports Net and

Comcast are again providing this opportunity for their customers in the

Northwest," said Randy Adamack, vice president of Communications, Seattle

Mariners.

"Fox Sports Net is committed to bringing Mariners fans closer to the game,

closer to the ballpark, and closer to the players, through our programming and

our production and technical innovations. Providing fans the opportunity to

see games in HDTV is just one of the many ways we're delivering on that

promise," said Mark Shuken, vice president and general manager of Fox Sports

Net Northwest.

HDTV programming is available to nearly one million homes within Comcast's

service area in Western Washington, and to another 750,000 homes in Oregon and

Southwest Washington. To receive HDTV programming, customers must live in

areas that have been upgraded with fiber optic cables, own an HDTV-ready

television set and lease an advanced digital set top box from Comcast. For

more information, customers can visit http://www.comcast.com or call 1-800-COMCAST.


About Comcast Cable

Headquartered in Philadelphia, Comcast Cable is a division of Comcast

Corporation, a developer, manager and operator of broadband cable networks and

provider of programming content. With a presence in 22 of the top 25 United

States markets, Comcast is one of the leading communications, media and

entertainment companies in the world. Providing basic cable, Digital Cable,

high-speed Internet and telephone services, Comcast is the company to look to

first for the communications products and services that connect people to

what's important in their lives. The company's 59,000 employees serve more

than 21 million customers. Comcast, whose Washington regional offices are

located in Bothell, serves more than 1 million customers and employs more than

2,600 people in Washington State. In Oregon, Comcast serves more than

550,000 customers and employs more than 1,400 employees.


2004 Mariners HDTV Schedule, available

only on Comcast:

Friday, May 7: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, May 8: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, May 9: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, June 11: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, June 12: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, June 13: Montreal Expos at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, June 25: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, June 26: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, June 27: San Diego Padres at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, July 16: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, July 17: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, July 18: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Monday, July 19: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Friday, July 23: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, July 24: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Friday, Aug. 13: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, Aug. 15: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, Sept. 10: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, Sept. 12: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 1:00 p.m.


CONTACT: Steve Kipp of Comcast Washington, +1-425-398-6150, or

Dan Williams of Comcast Oregon, +1-503-605-6430; or Randy Adamack of Seattle

Mariners, +1-206-346-4000; or Jill Wiggins of Fox Sports Net, +1-425-649-6960.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *Al,
> 
> There are more packages.. that's what got me into this mess.
> 
> Have you seen a "Limited" package?
> 
> Have you seen a "Latino" package?
> 
> 
> Why don't the package names that I had on my bill match what they had on the web site... Check out this link! Go John McCain!
> 
> *



The Latino package is the aforementioned Comcast en Espanol, which is for Spanish speaking customers. Anyone can order it on an a la carte basis. It includes the 600 series channels (not including INHD or INHD2 of course).


Limited sounds like what used to be called "Basic Cable". Basic Cable ($39.99) is now what used to be called "Expanded Cable". Just a marketing relabelling, like McD's Large Fries are what used to be called Super-Size, and you can't get Super-Size Fries anymore.


Yes, it would be nice if you could just order exactly the channels you want. But then nobody would order those goofy channels included in the packages, would they? You know the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## El Cheapo

There's an old Lite Beer commercial where Coach Billy Martin says, "I feel very strongly both ways. I never argue." That is how I often feel about HDTV here in Seattle.


Right now I've got a nice little home theater with a Sanyo Z1 PJ, and I would love to have HD programming for it. But, most of our evening TV viewing is on KIRO, so I would need to get an STB. But, if I would like ESPN HD, or (even better) MAriners in HD, I would want cable HD. On solution is to get both, but that would be a tough sell (i.e., impossible) to Mrs. El Cheapo. Of course, if Comcast and KIRO's owner (what an aptly named corporation) could reach an agreement, then it's no problem, But I've hearing "soon" for a long time now. Obviously we need to put pressure on KIRO, but if Comcast isn't big enough to put the squeeze on, who or what is? All I can do is go back and forth on this.


As The Clash once sang," This indecision's killing me."


Now for my two cents worth on some pending issues.


1. Jeremyfr, your postings on this forum are always invaluable. Don't ever leave.


2. Some ranters forget that Comcast is a corporation, with the goal of making a profit. Believe me, after dealing with Viacom, TCI, and ATT, Comcast is a breath of fresh air. Sure, they're not perfect, but who is? Thanks to Comcast I've had broadband for almost a year now, but DSL is still not available where I live.


3, Comcast sometimes forgets that it a regulated monopoly, and that such a status carries some public responsibilities . I agree, trying to figure out which channel is on which package on their website is a nightmare. You should be able to download a PDF file for each package, and what's so tough about that? Also, I thought that FCC regs required that cable companies offer a "real Basic" package of strictly local channels, but I didn't see this at first glance at Comcast's website. Can someone help me out on this? Am I wrong on either of these points?


Lastly, I dream of the day when Seattle gets cable HD with DVR (and KIRO, and FOX in HD.) The issue for me is, will I even be living here when it happens?


----------



## Jeremyfr

I'm not leaving people but I may not have as much info available to me in the future is all. dont worry


----------



## drbenson

Al, the packages you listed certainly help. Yet I don't see INHD listed on any of them. I thought paying for the HD box would include them, but no.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stuarts_
> *In the dream world of some television viewers, they would pay their cable or satellite companies only for the channels they want.*



What they often fail to mention in this discussion is that most likely the price we pay for programming would be even higher than what we already pay, unless you are in the minority that only wants just a few channels total.


Take your total cable bill and divide it by the number of channels that you are receiving. Comes out to less than a dollar per channel. IMHO I highly doubt that we will be able to order individual channels (should that option be made available) for anywhere near that pricepoint (probably more like $5.00 per month per channel).


While it might be nice to have the option to order service either way, I think I'll stick with a package price myself.


----------



## raidbuck

Yes, if you were to approach the number of channels we have now, that's true, it would cost more. But I could live with the HD channels (locals, PBS, ESPNHD, INHD1&2, Comcast Sportsnet), maybe HBO and one more premium service and at most 4-6 SD channels (ESPN2, CNN, Weather, a few others). That would probably cost significantly less, although not at $5 per channel. If it wouldn't, then I would have to agree that the bundles will continue to be the best buy. I would like ala carte because maybe then Comcast would offer the channels I want that they don't have (DiscoveryHD, BravoHD, HDNET) and they wouldn't be able to charge too much because of satellite competition.


Such are dreams made of.


Rich N.


----------



## Al Shing

I believe INHD requires HDTV access plus digital cable, so you would need at least Digital Classic. This in turn would require Basic Cable.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lkinley_
> *Any idea if channel 100 will be encrypted? I would like to use my QAM enabled tuner to watch if possible (only have extended basic cable).*



Last year, it was NOT encrypted. This year - I guess we'll have to wait & see.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *What they often fail to mention in this discussion is that most likely the price we pay for programming would be even higher than what we already pay, unless you are in the minority that only wants just a few channels total..*



This is utter bunk. Big dish users have been enjoying ala-carte programming for ages, and still do. What you are saying is pure FUD from the cable and DBS satellite guys.


----------



## Darrel McBane

I agree with you ianken.


I watch maybe 36 channels on a regular bases. I included what local HD stations Comcast has graciously offered us /sarcasm off/. Plus ESPNHD and HBOHD. My bill on the TV side of my bill is right around $60 a month.


Here's my take on choice. Let me pay for the channels I watch and the rest can be payed for by those who watch what they like. And the end result will be that 60% of what's on Comcast will go away because nobody will pay to see the crap stations included in my current billing. And the talent that is on stations that disappear will actually increase the quality of programs that have a market. With so many stations out in TV land the talent level is so depleted that meritocracy is the norm. Have you seen the comedy shows ABC and UPN puts out week to week. No wonder people are still watching reruns of Cheers and Seinfeld. It would also cure some of the shopaholics out there to boot.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *I'm not leaving people but I may not have as much info available to me in the future is all. dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Jeremy, if you have 1/2 as much information as you do now, you'll still have twice as much as we do.










I hope this change is for an advancement in your "career" at Comcast.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Darrel McBane_
> *With so many stations out in TV land the talent level is so depleted that meritocracy is the norm.*



I assume you meant mediocrity. If it were a meritocracy I think things might be a bit better.


There is one thing: the shows that do survive on the main nets do so becuase of ratings. People watch Syphalis Island, or whatrver the latest reality junk is rather than shows like Firefly or Wonderfalls (two I really liked).


The ala-carte option would kill the fringe nets that endure only by leeching off the success of those nets they are bundled with. It's survival of the fitest.


----------



## Darrel McBane

Thank for the spelling clarification ianken. My spell checker led me wrong.










I'm also not a fan of so called reality shows. If only my reality could be edited as well as these shows.


I watched two or three of the Wonderfalls shows. Very interesting premise topped off by smart writing. I wasn't sure how far they could take the show though. The limits I noticed centered around here family and friends. Non of them had anything of interest to offer that I could see.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Darrel McBane_
> *I watched two or three of the Wonderfalls shows. Very interesting premise topped off by smart writing. I wasn't sure how far they could take the show though. The limits I noticed centered around here family and friends. Non of them had anything of interest to offer that I could see.*



I agree. I was skeptical that they could keep it up for a whole season.


To get back on topic: where's UPN dammit? Are they owned by Cox too?


----------



## ericjut

So I'm not the only one watching UPN!










Hopefully soon, before they can Entreprise or something...










-eric


----------



## djmattyb

This is from the local Seattle affiliate UPN website:

*UPN 11 is now a part of the Viacom Television Stations Group, which is owned by Viacom Inc. Viacom is a leading global media company with a preeminent position in broadcast and cable television, radio, outdoor advertising, and online. Viacom's well-known brands include: CBS Television Network, MTV, TNN and BET Networks, Paramount Parks, Pictures, Television and Home Entertainment, CBS Enterprises, United Paramount Network (UPN), Showtime Networks, Viacom Television Stations Group, Comedy Central, Blockbuster Video, Viacom Plus, Infinity Broadcasting, Viacom Outdoor, and Simon & Schuster.*


So I am guessing that if CBS isn't in HiDef because of ownership issues, the other channels will be following whatever happens to CBS.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *So I am guessing that if CBS isn't in HiDef because of ownership issues, the other channels will be following whatever happens to CBS.*



Nope - one might guess that. But if it were true, then we'd should have UPN-11 in Hi-Def already - since Viacom already has a deal with Comcast to show CBS-HD in those markets where the local CBS station is owned by CBS (Viacom) itself. This deal apparently doesn't apply to non-CBS stations owned by Viacom, like UPN-11.


And also, it has nothing to do with the KIRO-7 situation. KIRO is owned by Cox Cable, one of Comcast's biggest rivals. Those two companies have their own pissing match (completely separate from Viacom/CBS), preventing us from getting CBS in HD.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Guys-


I've stuck it out on Comcast for a while--I just recently moved to Ballard. I originally switched to Comcast because I couldn't receive decent OTA from where I used to live. Now that that's not a concern, I might have to give DirecTV a try. Comcast seemed to be on the right track for a while, but they've lost steam, and seem to be focusing their efforts on VOD, which I couldn't care less about. We'll see where they are in a couple of years, I suppose. I just don't see a good reason to stay with Comcast right now. (I'll still use them for Cable Internet access--I've been very happy with that service.)


Anyway, I wanted to let you guys know that I appreciate your help and information. Jeremy, thanks for everything you've done for us here. (I'll probably still lurk around here to check progress.)


Thanks guys,

Andy


----------



## Jeremyfr

Well its official as of noon today I no longer am a Comcrap employee.


I was let go but not for anything I've done here.


At anyrate heres what I know but couldn't really say before.


DVR: Fall of this year they're waiting for the 6408


CBSHD: They want to have this taken care of in 60 days we'll see how well they do at acomplishing that.


VOD of course is a big focus for them and they are testing HDVOD in other area's I'd expect to see it sometime next year.


----------



## poppa

Sorry to hear that Jeremy, best of luck to your next endeavor.


We sure appreciate keeping us in the loop.


----------



## artshotwell

I'm moving into a condo and, thus, will lose DirecTV. Are there any choices for Comcast HD STBs? Should I get analog + HD or digital + HD? I can't figure out much from Comcast's Web site. I've got one HD tv, two older analog sets that I'd also like to get a signal to, and a vcr. Any suggestions?


----------



## Al Shing

Wow, that's really unfortunate, Jeremy. I've never encountered a more enthusiastic Comcast CSR, and it is Comcast's loss.


Maybe you can go over to Qwest and clean up their DSL mess, although I doubt that's humanly possible.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm moving into a condo and, thus, will lose DirecTV. Are there any choices for Comcast HD STBs? Should I get analog + HD or digital + HD? I can't figure out much from Comcast's Web site. I've got one HD tv, two older analog sets that I'd also like to get a signal to, and a vcr. Any suggestions?*



This has been under discussion here for a while.


Depending on what you want, I'd recommend at least Digital Classic+HD access so you would be able to receive ESPN HD and INHD.


If you want the HD movie channels, you will have to get one of the heavy metal packages Bronze, Gold, Silver, or Platinum. I'd probably go with HBO HD and SHO HD since they've been out longer although Starz HD has more first run movies.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm moving into a condo and, thus, will lose DirecTV. Are there any choices for Comcast HD STBs? Should I get analog + HD or digital + HD? I can't figure out much from Comcast's Web site. I've got one HD tv, two older analog sets that I'd also like to get a signal to, and a vcr. Any suggestions?*



Nice to hear from you again Art. So your condo does not have a south facing deck where you could place a DirecTV dish? What elevation will the condo be? No OTA opportunity?


I am sure you have considered all of these options.


Depending on when you move, if you are a Mariners fan you may be able to get in on their Comcast HD home game schedule posted earlier in this thread.


Good luck on your move and keep in touch with us. I sold my boat last fall so I won't be travelling up to Anacortes like I used to. Boatless in Seattle feels a bit strange after 25 years of boating, but we have two new grandkids now and a new HD TiVo on the way.


----------



## artshotwell

Hah, yes the condo does have a south view. But, I won't be allowed to mount the dish outdoors. I -do- have a window in the garage that I think -might- work if I can receive DirecTV through it. I think there's no OTA opportunity, 'cept maybe from Vancouver, BC. But, I think there's no digital there. Not much chance for Seattle, I fear.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Hah, yes the condo does have a south view. But, I won't be allowed to mount the dish outdoors. I -do- have a window in the garage that I think -might- work if I can receive DirecTV through it. I think there's no OTA opportunity, 'cept maybe from Vancouver, BC. But, I think there's no digital there. Not much chance for Seattle, I fear.*



While this is beyond the scope of this discussion I am fairly certain you may mount the dish on your balcony as long as you don't bolt it to the building. If the south view is not from a balcony then you're SOL.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html 



> Quote:
> The rule applies to viewers who place antennas that meet size limitations on property that they own or rent and that is within their exclusive use or control, including condominium owners and cooperative owners, and tenants who have an area where they have exclusive use, such as a balcony or patio, in which to install the antenna. The rule applies to townhomes and manufactured homes, as well as to single family homes.


----------



## artshotwell

No balcony. It's actually a condo duplex... at ground level...with a window in the attic over the garage. I don't think satellite signals go through glass, though. But, I'm going to try it anyway. Otherwise, I'll just live with Comcast. I don't move for another 60 days, so I do have plenty of time here. I must say I do enjoy HDNet and HDNetMovies. They're not on Comcast.


----------



## Budget_HT

Art:


Regarding the garage window, you're right--no satellite signal through glass. BUT, if you replace the glass with plexiglas, your chances are very good. Several people have reported successful satellite reception through plexiglas. I used to mount a tripod dish on the bridge of my boat and receive a signal through the izing (sp?) glass windows enclosing my bridge.


If you want Seattle stations, you could go with Bell ExpressVu (from Canada). As you may already know, they broadcast ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS and Fox HDTV local stations from Boston and Seattle.


I hope you are able to get satellite service from BEV and/or DirecTV.


Good luck! Let us know your outcome.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

You've been real awesome Jeremy! Thanks for putting up with us.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Well its official as of noon today I no longer am a Comcrap employee.
> *


----------



## Malcolm_B

I second that, Jeremy! Best of luck with whatever you continue onto!

(and STILL no freaking VOD here!)


----------



## jkalles

So comcast's franchise agreement is up for renewal in seattle. I haven't posted enough so I can't put links in my messages, so please check the local news section of The Seattle Times for the article.


Take a read of the article, and then participate in the survey. Maybe we can put pressure on Seattle to put pressure on Comcast to give us some of those HD channels we want (CBS, UPN, Discovery)


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast franchise is up for renewal with Seattle


By Peter Lewis

Seattle Times consumer-affairs reporter


When negotiators for Seattle and Comcast start talking turkey to renew a franchise agreement that will shape the future for 170,000 cable subscribers, it might be appropriate to pipe in "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?"


[etc.]

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...omcast27m.html


----------



## jkalles

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Davo R

And here is the link to the survey landing page on the City's Office of Cable Communications' site:

http://www.ci.seattle.wa.us/cable/ 


Not the greatest of surveys (including the common mistake of assuming people only get their TV via one source). But it meets the major requirement of providing an avenue to let the City negotiators (and ultimately Comcast) know your wants and peeves on several topics (such as channel selection, price, service, etc.)


Ultimately, I doubt it will help much (if at all), but it can't hurt. We all should probably fill it out.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Davo R_
> *And here is the link to the survey landing page on the City's Office of Cable Communications' site:
> 
> http://www.ci.seattle.wa.us/cable/
> 
> 
> Ultimately, I doubt it will help much (if at all), but it can't hurt. We all should probably fill it out.*



The ask for a zip code at the end. If you don't actually live in Seattle they probably throw out the results.


----------



## Davo R

You're right -- it probably won't matter to the City and it's negotiations. However, they probably won't throw it out. That information may very well make it into the consultant's report (and therefore make it to Comcast anyway).


If you aren't in Seattle, it's probably not as big of a deal to fill it out. If you DO live in Seattle....KIRO, DVR, KSTW -- there are a lot of things to mention.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jkalles_
> *Maybe we can put pressure on Seattle to put pressure on Comcast to give us some of those HD channels we want (CBS, UPN, Discovery)*



Doubtful, IMHO considering it clearly states right in the article:


"*Seattle negotiators cannot:* Control what commercial channels Comcast makes available."


If they can't make demands to what channels Comcast carries, I doubt they can demand them to make an HDTV feed available considering even the FCC can't make that demand currently. The only requirement the FCC has made is for digital (does not have to be HDTV resolution) broadcast of all channels by January 1, 2007, although they ask broadcasters to willingly make HDTV available wherever possible (still not a requirement however).


Not the answer most of us want to hear, but it is the way the current regulations are structured.


----------



## Budget_HT

Cox (representing KIRO) and Comcast make this real easy for me. Just keep my $12 basic cable to keep the price of my cable modem service from going up by $10.


NWCN is the only thing we care much about on Comcast that is not otherwise available OTA or from DirecTV.


The HD Mariners games would be nice, but not worth the trouble of getting an HD digital cable box or a cable-capable HD STB (which would only work if the Mariners games are not encrypted).


----------



## Davo R




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> 
> "*Seattle negotiators cannot:* Control what commercial channels Comcast makes available."
> 
> 
> If they can't make demands to what channels Comcast carries, I doubt they can demand them to make an HDTV feed available considering even the FCC can't make that demand currently. [/b]



Indeed. No one should delude themselves into thinking that HDTV or pretty much anything else most folks on this board care about will be a central issue in the negotiations. As has been pointed out before, there just aren't that many of us.


What I hope *might* happen by some of us providing feedback is that a) Comcast gets the same messages from yet another source that we've all been sending through CSR's and other contacts with the company, and b) that we can offset the voice of people who might push for other outcomes in these negotiations that would conflict with our own selfish goals of dozens of HD channels.


The last one is basically a nice way of saying "please don't add more public access channels (especially analog ones), and maybe even give back ones that are not in use." I should preface this by saying I am not against public access: did it in college, think the government channels in particular are incredibly important, etc. etc. etc. However, the Tmes article pointed out that the existing contract gives the City use of up to 13 analog and 12 digital channels -- that's a heck of a lot of potential HD bandwidth tied up in other uses, much of which (looking around the cable channels last night) does not appear to be in use by the City. The town meeting last night sounds like it was a call for more public access channels, in better channel locations. I figured that I wanted to let them know via the survey a) I don't watch those channels much, and b) I have competing concerns. It's certainly the least I could do.


[pipe dream]

And remember how any contract negotiation works. Just because you can't demand anything, it doesn't mean that the other side can't offer it up to get something that they want.

[/pipe dream]


----------



## wareagle

After 10 minutes of "The Practice" on KOMO-HD tonight, I switched over from 104 to 4, because both video and audio were hanging up and skipping content every few seconds. Not the first time, or the only problem station/network, and I'm sure not the last. Why can't they fix things like this? (Whoever "they" may be.)


----------



## nodrog2

Should have stuck with it, no more glitches after the first few minutes. This is not meant as an excuse for the problem, just my reluctance to give up on HD.

On a second topic, my wish for closed caption on several HD's has been put on hold by the purchase of "TV Ears", they work great for my hearing problem. This is an unpaid and unsolicited mention of a product that has helped me and could help others in my position.

Sure wish ON Demand would get to Edmonds.


----------



## elb2000

Mariners are going to be covered in HD this summer...channell 100 I think. Got the message yesterday.


----------



## NizZ8

elb - I think the full HD schedule for the M's is posted a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> [pipe dream]
> 
> And remember how any contract negotiation works. Just because you can't demand anything, it doesn't mean that the other side can't offer it up to get something that they want.
> 
> [/pipe dream] [/b]



Nah, I'm sure Seattle will make sure their higest prioroity is the boradcast of latenight porn reviews hosted by stoner loosers who can't make it to vegas for the AVN awards becuase they blew what little chash they have on a monster stash of BC Bud.


Man, public access is THE BEST,


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *After 10 minutes of "The Practice" on KOMO-HD tonight, I switched over from 104 to 4, because both video and audio were hanging up and skipping content every few seconds. Not the first time, or the only problem station/network, and I'm sure not the last. Why can't they fix things like this? (Whoever "they" may be.)*



I wholeheartedly agree. We suffered through the same types of glitches during Alias just before The Practice. Seems it waits until the absolute most inopportune time to foul up which is VERY aggrevating. In fact, we have had these issues for the last 5 or 6 Alias episodes now. since this happens at approximately the same time every time, is it possible that it is a human error (some negligent operator falling asleep at the wheel or something?) I just wish "they" could figure it out and fix it already!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

It was so bad for Unbreakable that it was actually switching in and out of HD mode.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Not to beat a dead horse (well, a little), but it's now May and STILL no VOD in Auburn! Also, it's sweeps month and they can't get through a movie on ABC HD without breaking up? Now all those HD Newbies will be saying to others on the fence: "HD sucks! Keeps breaking up, etc." And 10.5 not in HD, the only thing that could have saved that movie? Yeah, I watched anyways, just to see the 'Escape From LA' ending. John Carpenter got it right after all!


----------



## ericjut

El Guapo,


Did you get glitches on Alias two days ago? I watched the whole show in HD without any glitches this time (I did get a sound weirdness once, like it would go from 2 channels to 5.1, but that's it). I always thought those problems were coming from the HD source so Comcast wouldn't be to blame. But if we're getting a different experience, that would point directly to Comcast.


Did anybody else watch Alias last week? Did you experience glitches or not?


-eric


----------



## shin0bi

Hi All,



Forgive me if this has been asked before, I did a search in this thread, but didn't come up with any results.



Does anyone know when the audio snap, crackle, and pops will be fixed on the standard cable channels (02-99)?



Thanks,


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

Eric,


I did have a few video glitches (first 2-3 minutes were 480) though not nearly as bad as the past few weeks. This week was mainly audio issues, almost the entire show was 2CH rather than DD5.1. I havnt a clue whether the issues are at the source or with Comcast, i just wish they would go away.


----------



## wareagle

This week they seem to be having a bit of trouble getting new programs uploaded. Right now, the latest "Deadwood" (#7) is finally listed, but not accessible. I suppose that will encourage me to watch it in HD tomorrow night, as I really should. I noticed similar problems with "Sopranos" yesterday, but they were finally repaired.


----------



## boykster

Well, I've waited this long to ask, but now seems a good time....


Is VOD enabled in Shoreline? I'm in Richmond Beach area (Innis Arden actually) and haven't seen hide nor hair of VOD, except on this forum and on billboards?


Anyone? Anyone?


Rich


----------



## Reflex-Arc

No VOD here in Edmonds either. Weak sauce.


----------



## NizZ8

I put the schedule into a calendar word template for all of us to print out and put on our fridge or in our office to remind us when the M's are plyaing in HD..

Quote:

_Originally posted by Al Shing_


2004 Mariners HDTV Schedule, available

only on Comcast:

Friday, May 7: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, May 8: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, May 9: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, June 11: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, June 12: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, June 13: Montreal Expos at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, June 25: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, June 26: San Diego Padres at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, June 27: San Diego Padres at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, July 16: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, July 17: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, July 18: Cleveland Indians at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Monday, July 19: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Friday, July 23: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, July 24: Anaheim Angels at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Friday, Aug. 13: New York Yankees at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, Aug. 15: New York Yankees at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

Friday, Sept. 10: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, Sept. 12: Boston Red Sox at Mariners 1:00 p.m.

 

mariners_hd.zip 8.2509765625k . file


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Very nice!! Thanks.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *I put the schedule into a calendar word template for all of us to print out and put on our fridge or in our office to remind us when the M's are plyaing in HD..*


----------



## nodrog2

Comcast advertises "Get Digital and enjoy Video on Demand". They need to point out the many areas it isn't available or add "Coming eventually" as I have repeatedly been told.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Yeah, every time I see that commercial I get a little mad, but there is a "not available in all areas" in very small print that goes by quickly. How long can it take to cover all areas?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well I'm not sure VOD is worth getting upset about. I used it for the first weekend and haven't since. If it was in HD I guess it would be cool, but since it's not and I only get HBO it's really not that big of a deal. I for sure wouldn't pay for it. I already have a TIVO so I'm not sure what use VOD is to me.


----------



## wareagle

There's a test pattern on 100 at the moment. It's moving as though being panned from left to right.


----------



## rverginia

VOD is really handy for me since I work nights and they add shows at midnight. I can watch what I missed on HBO that night (Sopranos, Deadwood in particular).

I wish the networks would get involved in it though.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Yeah, every time I see that commercial I get a little mad, but there is a "not available in all areas" in very small print that goes by quickly. How long can it take to cover all areas?*



The commercial that makes me mad is any Comcast commercial talking about getting the major networks in HighDef. I think the commercial should say "Get all the major networks in HighDef besides CBS" until they get that service online.


About the scrolling graphic on channel 100 - Tonight is the first Mariners game in HighDef on that channel. I hope it looks great!


-Matt


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I already have a TIVO so I'm not sure what use VOD is to me.*



To each their own, but me, my wife and my son all really like the VOD a lot. We watch it much more than HD I'm afraid to say. There's quite a bit of stuff available on VOD that is not on the regular programming and which you can't capture with just your Tivo. For instance, my son likes watching the Boomerang VOD channel which has classic cartoons, I like watching the Fuse music clips/interviews and my wife likes the DIY how-to shows. None of these are on the regular lineup at the moment. YMMV


----------



## Davo R

TiVo has won out over VOD in my house for a simple technical reason. We give TiVo control over the cable box since it records lots of programming that we specifically want to see and that isn't available on VOD. That's been my major barrier to adopting a regular VOD viewing habit. VOD has good programming, but it requires exclusive use of the cablebox which is hard to give up most nights. I'm hoping the summer programming swoon will reduce the TiVo commitments and might offer an opportunity to play more with VOD.


Of course, I have the same type of conflict with HD programming -- which is partially why I still have an OTA box I got just for the superbowl (and KIRO). Of course, for some reason, when something good is on in HD, TiVo doesn't seem to record my Wife's shows. I'll have to troubleshoot that one sometime


----------



## wareagle

VOD kids' programs are great for when granddaughter visits.


Having the HBO series (Sopranos & Deadwood) accumulating there while we're in England for two weeks means I don't have to waste VCR tape on them which will be better used in taping Formula One races. Now if Speed would just add the races to the menu... (Of course, if Comcast would get that 6408 to us, I could do all this better myself.)


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *Well, I've waited this long to ask, but now seems a good time....
> 
> 
> Is VOD enabled in Shoreline? I'm in Richmond Beach area (Innis Arden actually) and haven't seen hide nor hair of VOD, except on this forum and on billboards?
> 
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Rich*



Still no VOD for me in Shoreline either. I think I'm going to watch the Mariners game tonight and then tomorrow drop down to analog cable. Between them blowing apart TechTV soon, the reduced signal strength I've gotten recently, the expensive bill, the fact that every decent tv show seems to get released on DVDs now, and the soon to be released HD PCI card that should be able to tune in and record unencrypted QAM, I think I can get by without all these channels and their cable box fees.


----------



## NizZ8

Just a reminder.. the first HD M's game is tonight vs. the yankee's.. @ 7.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Of course, if Comcast would get that 6408 to us, I could do all this better myself.*



Looks like it may actually be a 6412 (with some rather nice additional features possibly) rather than a 6408:

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...506_23,00.html 

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...503_23,00.html 

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...504_23,00.html 


The 'whole home' DVR capability through existing coax lines would be especially nice!


----------



## brente

the ucentric stuff sounds neat. i'm still skeptical, however, that comcast can deliver something thats works well (hd dvr included) - maybe they'll surprise us and sow hatthey are indeed competitive technology-wise to directv. now, all we need is cablecard support so we can buy the h/w we want...


----------



## boykster

Okay, not a bad game so far to start the HDTV Mariners season!!! I love to see the M's stick it to the Yanks, and with Edgar having such a nite...wow.


Rich


----------



## Malcolm_B

Must be my box, because I'm not getting anything except massive breaking up during the game.


----------



## djmattyb

I love the picture quality of the HighDef, but things they need to fix:


When the announcers are talking about a specific person or graphic, the HighDef doesn't show it. I have Fox Sports Net on in the same room so I can see what they are talking about


The scoring/outs logo keeps coming and going, but on Fox Sports Net it's on almost all the time so it's handy to have the 2nd tv on


I'm in Mountlake Terrace and there is no breakup of the picture or sound at all, for those wondering if bad reception is just their box...


----------



## IssaquahHD

I agree the M's game looks good so far. I actually like that they are only showing the score once in a while. Even though it is nice to always know the score I would be concerned about burn-in over a period of time. Overall I am happy with the broadcast considering it is the first of the season.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *I love the picture quality of the HighDef, but things they need to fix:
> 
> 
> When the announcers are talking about a specific person or graphic, the HighDef doesn't show it. I have Fox Sports Net on in the same room so I can see what they are talking about*



Get used to it. That's the way it is. Same as last year. What you're seeing is actually the JAPANESE HD video (NHK network) of the Mariner game, with the U.S. Fox Sports audio overlayed. The audio & video have nothing to do with each other.


But if not for NHK network in Japan - and the fact the Mariners have some Japenese stars on their team - there would be NO Mariners games in HD at all. Could be worse, though - we could be getting the Japanese audio track, too!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Looks like it may actually be a 6412 (with some rather nice additional features possibly) rather than a 6408:
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...506_23,00.html
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...503_23,00.html
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...504_23,00.html
> 
> 
> The 'whole home' DVR capability through existing coax lines would be especially nice!*



Aside from the various axes being ground (e.g., Microsoft), it would appear from Motorola's numbering convention that the 6412 should have 120GB rather than 80GB. If so, the extra 50% storage capacity would be welcome. However, I'm reluctant to cheer for a situation where we would forever be chasing the latest h/w release and never actually getting any.


----------



## boykster

Yes, don't look a gift fish in the mouth...Mariners in HD, out of sorts with the audio, is still the Mariners in HD.


We're lucky the M's have taken advantage of Japanese talent, and that NHK has brought the technology to seattle to cover the games in HD. Like jimre said, same as last year. I actually agree with IssiquahHD, I think that the fewer Fox graphics the better......I'm a man of simple tastes...show the game, not fancy logos/graphics/sound effects. Closer to actually "being there" that way.


Go M's..........


Rich


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Loved the shots of the feet of the Japanese players.










I wonder if we are lucky they have the feed or not so lucky. They took the camera slots and for sure we would have had nothing else last year, but if they weren't there would we get the US HDTV feed from the Mariners instead? Some of the other parks see every game in HDTV. I wonder if having the Japanese crew there is actually preventing us from getting that.


----------



## Al Shing

No, the Japanese crew would still be sending their own feed whether FSN was doing their own HD broadcast or not. It's independent of whether or not FSNW HD launches. If FSNW were to launch an HD service, they would have their own crew and not use NHK's broadcast. NHK would still do their own broadcast, as long as the M's are interesting to them. So what is preventing FSNW's own HD broadcast is simply that they haven't decided to launch their own service yet.


What you all may not know and would find funny is that the Japanese use the audio from the FSNW broadcast as the secondary English subchannel for their M's broadcasts. Dave Niehaus's signature Grand Salami call has already been copied by one of the English language sumo announcers - "Get out the maple syrup, Grandma, it's pancake time" when some sumo wrestler gets pancaked by his opponent.


----------



## brente

not that I'm missing anything on ESPND (HD), but I'm only getting the "One Moment Please" message (saw this last night too - worked fine before). INHD and all of the other HD channels come in just fine. anyone else seeing this problem?

my signal levels seem fine...


----------



## brunopc

Same problem with ESPN HD here in Sumner.


----------



## wareagle

Same "OMP" problem with ESPN HD in Bellevue.


----------



## Davo R

"OMP" in Seattle as well.


----------



## brente

ok - thanks all for confirming.


I just called Comcast and the support person I spoke with saw the problem on their HD tv and he was going to pass word along to their techs and get it resolved.


----------



## jsamans

Ok well I skimmed most of this thread, and didn't see an answer -- here goes.


I live in Sammamish. I currently use Comcast for cable internet and digital phone service. I am a longtime DirecTV customer (mainly for NFL Sunday Ticket) and have a Hughes HTL-HD set top box (which will accept a CATV input). I have a lot of tall fir and cedar trees in my yard, and despite having a rooftop OTA antenna, the only local OTA digital channel I can get is KIRO (CBS).


1. Is it worth getting a basic Comcast package for the local network HDTV? -- Is there enough HD programming to make it worth the roughly $15-$20 (based on what I read in this thread) a month this would cost?

2. Can I split the CATV before it goes to my cable modem and run this to the cable input on the Hughes set top box? I.E. do I already have the ability to receive the locals? I don't want/need DiscoverHD, ESPNHD, etc -- I get all that through DirecTV, I just want the locals.

3. I already have 2 DirecTV boxes -- and don't want to add another STB for Comcast, but from what I gather in this thread, I shouldn't have to, is this correct?


Thanks in advance, my wife is more than a little annoyed that we have a giant antenna on the roof now and it only gains us one broadcast channel


----------



## NizZ8

Go M's!... I think the monopoly money getting tossed onto the field when A-rod steps upto the plate is hilarous!..


----------



## brente

I'll take a stab at it...



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsamans_
> 
> *Ok well I skimmed most of this thread, and didn't see an answer -- here goes.
> 
> 
> I live in Sammamish. I currently use Comcast for cable internet and digital phone service. I am a longtime DirecTV customer (mainly for NFL Sunday Ticket) and have a Hughes HTL-HD set top box (which will accept a CATV input). I have a lot of tall fir and cedar trees in my yard, and despite having a rooftop OTA antenna, the only local OTA digital channel I can get is KIRO (CBS).
> *


*


good for you - the only big channel you can't get on comcast is KIRO, so you're in luck...












Quote:
1. Is it worth getting a basic Comcast package for the local network HDTV? -- Is there enough HD programming to make it worth the roughly $15-$20 (based on what I read in this thread) a month this would cost?

Click to expand...


you have to judge for yourself based on programming, but any HD is better than none...







if you can't get any other channels OTA, cable is your only choice to get the local HD channels.




Quote:
2. Can I split the CATV before it goes to my cable modem and run this to the cable input on the Hughes set top box? I.E. do I already have the ability to receive the locals? I don't want/need DiscoverHD, ESPNHD, etc -- I get all that through DirecTV, I just want the locals.

Click to expand...


yes - you can split the incoming signal (as you do now), but if you're not hooking to a comcast box, you can only get the analog SD channels. you'll need the comcast HD box to get the local HD channels - they're encrypted and encoded differently than the OTA signals, so you won't receive them through your directv receiver (or other receiver).


also - you can't get discoveryhd through comcast - so d* is your only choice.


the only other programming option that comcast offers for non-premium HD is their INHD/INHD2 - and its questionable as to whether it's worth the extra $10.99 to receive them (espnhd included in the cost, but it's duplicated through your d* subscription - I'm in the same boat).




Quote:
3. I already have 2 DirecTV boxes -- and don't want to add another STB for Comcast, but from what I gather in this thread, I shouldn't have to, is this correct?

Click to expand...


if you want comcast HD, you have to use their box - no way around it (until they support the cablecard standard, but you'll still need another box)*


----------



## ericjut

Just to add more substance to brente's answer:


Currently, Comcast uses non-encrypted QAM signal for their HD local channels. So, theorically, if you would have a QAM-capable receiver/HTPC, you wouldn't have to use Comcast cable box persay.


Now, that being said, several members of this thread made it clear that Comcast could start encrypting their signal anytime (and will probably do soon), so I wouldn't count that QAM solution for the long term.


Short answer is that Brente is right... there's no going around an STB right now. And until OpenCable is available and Comcast embraces it, your only foolproof solution is to rent the HD cable STB from Comcast ($5.10 for the box + $5 extra because it's "Advanced").


-eric


----------



## meo

I am new to this site and I am in the process of purchasing my first HDTV RPT. I should receive my set in a week or two but I am just now trying to decide what I want to go with for an HDTV signal. I have Comcast Basic cable and Comcast High Speed internet and I am not sure if I want to switch to Direct TV unless it provides more HDTV programming. I did see that Comcast offers the Mariners in High Def but can you get that without getting Digital Cable from Comcast.


Any help that people can provide as to which way I should go, Comcast, Direct TV, Roof Top antenna, STB, etc would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## ianken

The HD mariners games are sourced from the NHK Tokyo feed. AFAIK the only place to see these games is Comcast. The local network only carry the games in SD.


If you can get the locals via an antenna then I'd go with a DirecTV HDTivo. You won;t get the Ms in HD but you'll get everything else and then some. You'll miss InHD1 and InHD2 but who cares?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Currently, Comcast uses non-encrypted QAM signal for their HD local channels.*



Eric - thx for the correction. I thought they had switched to encrypting everything.


----------



## poppa

I just read that the FCC has a requirement that the cable companies must provide a firewire enabled box to anyone that requests it for HDTV after April 1st.

http://www.gizmodo.com/archives/fcc-...xes-015708.php 


This might be handy for recording. Does TiVO or any other DVRs work off of firewire? (I'd rather not have to buy a complete Mac or PC to solve this.)


At the very least, maybe now I can get Comcast to replace my STB with one that has a DVI output port.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *I just read that the FCC has a requirement that the cable companies must provide a firewire enabled box to anyone that requests it for HDTV after April 1st.
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com/archives/fcc-...xes-015708.php
> 
> 
> This might be handy for recording. Does TiVO or any other DVRs work off of firewire? (I'd rather not have to buy a complete Mac or PC to solve this.)
> 
> 
> At the very least, maybe now I can get Comcast to replace my STB with one that has a DVI output port.*



If you keep calling Comcast & demand to swap your Motorola 5100 for a 6200, eventually you will get a CSR who will agree to do it. Besides DVI ports, these boxes do have active firewire ports, and you *can* record HD content, however with some limitations:
Currently, the only device it will record HD to is a D-VHS tape deck (eg, JVC 30K) or software that emulates a D-VHS deck (eg, VirtualDVHS for the Mac).
There are quite a few threads on this subject in other forums, for example, this thread .
Recording quality is perfect on some HD channels (HBO-HD, STarzHD, NBC, etc) but has annoying breakups & dropouts on other channels (INHD, INHD2).
Here in Puget Sound, Comcast has only deployed firmware 7.07 for these boxes. Apparently firmware 7.10 (when? who knows?) fixes many of the above problems.
It's unclear to me from these other threads, but at some point (also firmware 7.10?) Comcast is supposed to be turning on 5C encryption for firewire recordings. This would mean only 5C-capable devices (a D-VHS deck) can playback the content. Specifically, that might mean no PC recording/playback.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *And until OpenCable is available and Comcast embraces it, your only foolproof solution is to rent the HD cable STB from Comcast ($5.10 for the box + $5 extra because it's "Advanced").*



Anyone please feel free to correct me on this if I'm wrong, but if you're at all interested in HD-VOD/HD-PPV when it's released then you'll still need a Comcast box. If my understanding is correct, then eventually OpenCable will have boxes that can duplicate all the features of the cable company boxes, but any PPV, VOD, HD-VOD, HD-PPV won't be possible with a third-party box until OpenCable v2.0 (which hasn't been finalized yet). Unless I'm completely mistaken on all this, I'd be really hesitant to buy an OpenCable v1.0 box as I would think their market life will be extremly short.


Just something to consider. If anyone has additional information/clarification please post it or include a link.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Anyone please feel free to correct me on this if I'm wrong, but if you're at all interested in HD-VOD/HD-PPV when it's released then you'll still need a Comcast box.*



Initially that is correct. The first open cable devices with be unidirectional, so they will not work with services that require a back channel for billing or interactivity like PPV or VOD.


I imagine people will have cool OpenCable widgets for 99% of their viewing/recording and when they want to VOD or PPV they will dust off the remote and fire up the Motorola POS and watch it. When the OpenCable devices become bidirectional then people who care will get better widgets from Sony or whoever and those that don't will make do with the crud from Motorola.


----------



## Karyk

Just received an offer in the mail, as a Comcast Internet only customer. Sort of an odd offer, since it's so basic.


Anyway, "Limited Cable TV" for $5.99 a month for six months (after that $10-15 depending on location), less $10.00 multi-product discout and free installation. After adding in the cost of HD (I belive $7.00) I'd only be paying about $3 or $4 more to have an additional source of HD (I get it OTA now using a MyHD card).


Anyway, seems odd for them to promote such a limited service, but I think I'm going to go ahead and do it (I've been considering it for some time).


----------



## jsamans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Just received an offer in the mail, as a Comcast Internet only customer. Sort of an odd offer, since it's so basic.
> 
> 
> Anyway, "Limited Cable TV" for $5.99 a month for six months (after that $10-15 depending on location), less $10.00 multi-product discout and free installation. After adding in the cost of HD (I belive $7.00) I'd only be paying about $3 or $4 more to have an additional source of HD (I get it OTA now using a MyHD card).
> 
> 
> Anyway, seems odd for them to promote such a limited service, but I think I'm going to go ahead and do it (I've been considering it for some time).*



I got the same offer today. Had made up my mind to forgo cable and mess around with an OTA antenna since D* is my main provider. I'll be curious how much more it is to get the digital box and HDTV from them.


----------



## Karyk

The digital box (additional channels) will add a lot, but the HD I think should only be $7 or so.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The digital box (additional channels) will add a lot, but the HD I think should only be $7 or so.*



Presumably you know this - but unless you happen to have a QAM-compatible digital cable tuner built into your TV, you'll still need their set-top box to tune any of Comcast's HD channels.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Presumably you know this - but unless you happen to have a QAM-compatible digital cable tuner built into your TV, you'll still need their set-top box to tune any of Comcast's HD channels.*



I was familar with QAM, but I assumed the $7 charge for HDTV included a set top box. I'll have to check on that when I order. Thank you!


----------



## ericjut

You're right, jimre.


Comcast HD costs $10.10 + Tax:


$5.10 for the rental of a cable box.

$5.00 extra for an actual HD box.


Also, expect to fight a lot to be able to get a box without signing up for a digital package.


Finally, you will get only the local channels (no FSN, ESPN or InHD channels).


I still think it's a great deal. If I weren't on a "Satellite switch" deal right now, that's what I would do in a heartbeat.










-eric


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I'm sure this is pointless to ask, but I don't suppose we can get TNT-HD soon can we?


I know, my bad. I should be happy with my SD pan and scan VOD I never watch. Course I didn't switch from DirecTV to Cable for VOD. I switched for better HD content. I'm starting to think I made a mistake.


----------



## Karyk

Well, I ordered it, and it does include the box for that price.


They also have a deal where you only pay $5.00 for the box (instead of $6.75) and pay $11.00 to receive all the HD channels (but that $11.00 is on top of the Limited Cable free). So basically you get ESPN, Fox Sports, two On Demand Channels, and who knows what else, for an additional $9.25 (11.00 less the $1.75 you save on the box).


----------



## ericjut

Karyk,


So, what's your total bill? Are you telling me you're only paying $6.75 + Basic to get the local channels in HD? If so, is that only for a limited time? I'm stuck paying $20.20 right now only for the two boxes... I wouldn't mind paying $6.50 less every month.










-eric


----------



## Karyk

When the six month thing expires, it's going to be $12.35 (I'm not positive of the cents) for the limited basic plus $6.75 for the HD box, plus tax. That's assuming they gave me the straight information. But again, I get $10 off the cable Internet, so the net cost is about $10.00.


I went on line, and but for the HD locals I'm getting, they only have 3.5 other HD channels (two On Demand, ESPN and Fox Sports, which I believe only has a few of the Mariner games in HD, so only counts as .5). He made it sound like more.


The cost of the limited basic is likely to be different in Woodinville than Seattle.


----------



## ericjut

It actually the $6.75 for the HD box that bothers me... not the limited basic plan.


I'm going to give them a call right now.


Thanks for the info.


-eric


----------



## ericjut

Just called them and got to the bottom of it.










If you get only the local channels (no digital package), you pay $6.75 instead of $5 (the $5.10 fee is included in the digital package price).


If you want to get more HD boxes, you'll have to pay $10.10 for each of them whether you get only local channels or not.


-eric


----------



## Karyk

Is the Filipino (sp?) channel included with the standard digital package? My mother-in-law gets that via satelite now--I was thinking cable might be better for her--I'm not sure what channels they have on the Filipino satellite.


----------



## jeff28

The Filipino Channel can be added to any account with a digital set-top receiver for $11.99 per month.


TFC is a 24-hour premium cable network that delivers the best Philippine information and entertainment. Up to this day, TFC remains to be the leader in the arena of global Filipino programming.


TFC boasts of top-rating ABS-CBN shows suitable for you and your entire family: live news, dramas, comedies, children's shows, talk shows, magazine shows, blockbuster movies and a lot more.


----------



## jeff28

Comcast is tentatively planning to launch ON DEMAND in Edmonds, WA on May 27, 2004. I know some of you have been waiting for that. If I catch wind of any revisions in that schedule I'll pass it on.


----------



## Roto

We have a new insider here?


----------



## Darrel McBane

Jeff28: How long untill we see HD-CBS and HD-UPN?


----------



## elb2000

Or Discovery-HD


----------



## raidbuck

Don't look for DiscoveryHD any time soon. Comcast doesn't want to add any "premium" channels (DiscoveryHD, HDNET, BravoHD) because they don't want to set up an HD Tier and don't want to charge extra (their rates are high anyway) and don't want to absorb the cost (as they did for ESPN-HD which some cable companies charge extra for). So unless they can negotiate a truly low price, we're out of luck.


Of course, I could be wrong....(I hope so).


Rich N.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Don't look for DiscoveryHD any time soon. Comcast doesn't want to add any "premium" channels (DiscoveryHD, HDNET, BravoHD) because they don't want to set up an HD Tier and don't want to charge extra (their rates are high anyway) and don't want to absorb the cost (as they did for ESPN-HD which some cable companies charge extra for). So unless they can negotiate a truly low price, we're out of luck.
> 
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong....(I hope so).
> 
> 
> Rich N.*



They already have an HD tier, sort of. As I mentioned above, for about an additional $9-10 I could have chosen to receive all the HD material (non-premium) as part of the limited basic. Right now that's apparently only two On Demand channels, ESPN and Fox Sports.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I saw Jeremy said we hoped to have something nailed down within 60 days but I have not heard that. I hope he's right.



It was in a division wide email from the new area VP Len Rozek about a month ago stating that he hoped to have a resolution for it in 60 Day's.


----------



## Jeremyfr

BTW sorry I haven't been around, been quite busy I'm working at 2 different night clubs one of which I'm doing promotions and all kinds of crap for so I've been pretty busy lately and quite enjoying no longer working for Comcast










This is my new place of work....

Pic 1 
Pic 2 
Pic 3 
Pic 4


----------



## alma321

Nice. Whats the name of the club? Wheres is at?


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Don't look for DiscoveryHD any time soon.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong....(I hope so).*



Rich, I hope you are wrong also, and it does look like you are wrong. As long as a couple of months qualifies as "any time soon", it looks like Comcast HD subscribers are in luck. (See new thread.)


----------



## Darrel McBane

Thanks Jeff28. It's just a question I have to keep asking. Even if there is no definitive date yet. If something come down the pike please let us know.


JeremyFr: Looks like a fun place to work. Best of luck to you there.


----------



## Jeremyfr

Its called Club Katana it's in Arlington Wa right off exit 206, I DJ there Thurs,Fri,Sat. They also do live bands there on other nights its a really nice club.


----------



## drbenson

I wonder if any of our 'insiders' can help me with a little problem. I have been trying through the usual Comcast channels for two months to get KCTS-HD (108) in Poulsbo. I have gotten a number of stories, truck rolls, replacement of my Moto 6200, etc. All other HDTV works except KCTS.


The latest Comcast CSR fantasy I was told was that KCTS has chosen not to provide the HD channel to the Bremerton headend. Smelled funny to me, so I contacted the head engineer at KCTS, who assured me that the feed is available to Comcast everywhere.


I think it's as simple as someone at the Bremerton headend not throwing a switch when Kids and Learns go off the air and the bandwidth switches to HD, but Comcast guards any direct contact with their technical people like state secrets. If I had an email address for whomever is running the Bremerton headend, maybe we can get this resolved. Can anyone help?


----------



## raidbuck

SonomaSearcher:


I'm very hopeful that what everyone is now saying will come to pass. It won't be the first time I've been wrong -- yes, a couple of months counts as "soon" but not "imminent" -- and I'll be happy to admit it. However, we've been complaining for months and it has only been in the last two days that folks "in the know" have started spreading the hopefully and potentially good news. So part of my error was caused by a blackout of the status for several months.


We should have fun catching up to others who have had DiscoveryHD and complained about the repeats. Of course, I'd also like BravoHD+. That's the next one on my list after this finally happens. I think that, unlike DiscoveryHD, most cable companies don't have BravoHD+, so it will take a while on that one. And after the NBA on TNT-HD I won't care too much about it until next NBA season (I don't care for commercial TV except for news and sports.)


Rich N.


----------



## dogfluffy

drbenson:


I'm in East Bremerton and have heard the gamut of excuses from Comcast. Supposedly they need to feed the whole peninsula with a cable across the narrows "Any month now". What I was told is they have to pick up locals OTA and that is why 108 and 100 for M's don't work over here.


On the bright side, in the last 3 days or so the picture has gotten near perfect for me. It was almost unwatchable with all the glitches. So, I guess that is something at least.


----------



## drbenson

Which picture is that you're talking about? 109? That one has always worked well for me.


The thing about the cable (supposedly fiber optic) across the Sound has been floating at least since I got service last September. They're really creative with that one! I've heard stories about the EPA holding it up, can't find enough trained divers, etc. etc....


The problem with their excuse about locals OTA is that KCTS-HD is perfectly available over the air. I had a great picture with a standard UHF antenna at my previous home through my HiPix. They're capable of picking up the subchannels that carry Kids and Learns during the day, but seemingly incapable of picking up the HD channel that uses the same bandwidth during the evening? What's up with that? It's actually the same OTA bitstream, just multiplexed differently. The HD channel and the SD simulcast on 109 are actually contained in THE SAME TRANSPORT STREAM- I used to change a single number in an identifier file for the HiPix if I wanted to watch different parts of the stream.


I'm suspecting plain incompetence at the Bremerton headend, and until I hear an explanation that makes technical sense, I'm sticking to it. I'm also trying to get them to talk to the head engineer at KCTS, who has always been responsive and helpful.


Sorry if I seem to be dumping, dogfluffy, it's definitely not directed at you; in fact, it's great to have someone else who is fed from the Bremerton headend so I can convince the CSRs that it's NOT just me having the problem!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *The problem with their excuse about locals OTA is that KCTS-HD is perfectly available over the air.*



I spoke with an engineer at KCPQ when they were having problems with their feed to DirecTV. Apparently strange things can happen with receiving signals over water.


----------



## Karyk

Are Comcast HD locals QAM in Seattle or is that just the more premium HD channels?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Are Comcast HD locals QAM in Seattle or is that just the more premium HD channels?*



All digital content on Comcast is QAM in Seattle.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Its called Club Katana it's in Arlington Wa right off exit 206, I DJ there Thurs,Fri,Sat. They also do live bands there on other nights its a really nice club.*



the place looks great! now if it just had some Lasers


----------



## Karyk

Well, I got installed today with Limited Basic w/ HDTV. The installer did a great job--right on time (10:00:15 for a 10:00 to 12:00 window), didn't balk a bit at my suggested routing for cable, and only messed up by forgetting my signature! Oh, and the first box he grabed to bring inside didn't have DVI on it, but at least he had one that did.


It's too bad they don't have KIRO yet--I'd have loved to been able to compare the golf today to my MyHD card.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> the place looks great! now if it just had some Lasers



Funny you mention that, I've got a dual 20mw green/red laser system sitting in my living room that I'm getting ready to install, having problems with the red side not sure if its a bad vacume tube or if the exciter block is bad on it, I get random firing of the vacume tube but not long enough or powerful enough to make a real visible beam, so I'm not sure if the tube itself is bad or if maybe the capacitors in the exciter section have crapped out. But the green side works awesome. Its kind of a weird setup it 2 lasers in one, the red side is a gas/vacume based laser and the green side is a full solid state laser the whole thing is only 3 years old.


Also of of last night found out I'm DJing Mon/Tues there to so 5 nights a week I'll be there


----------



## nodrog2

Can anyone explain to me the signifigance of Thursday being the designated roll-out day for changes, updates etc.???


----------



## ianken

I imagine it was chosen becuase: you get a few days to get ready and a last day to fix things that may go wrong.


Any time you roll out software to a wide audience on a regular or semi-regular basis it is always good to have a release process in place.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *Funny you mention that, I've got a dual 20mw green/red laser system sitting in my living room that I'm getting ready to install, having problems with the red side not sure if its a bad vacume tube or if the exciter block is bad on it, I get random firing of the vacume tube but not long enough or powerful enough to make a real visible beam, so I'm not sure if the tube itself is bad or if maybe the capacitors in the exciter section have crapped out. But the green side works awesome. Its kind of a weird setup it 2 lasers in one, the red side is a gas/vacume based laser and the green side is a full solid state laser the whole thing is only 3 years old.
> 
> 
> Also of of last night found out I'm DJing Mon/Tues there to so 5 nights a week I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I own a laser company Called Laser Envy. I would be intersted in checking out your setup sometime.. or if the club wants some bigger laser gear for a special event let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## dogfluffy

drbenson:

Hah, the installer told me they needed to wait till gooeyduck mating season was over "or something like that" till they could run that cable.


All my channels were glitching, but that was supposed to be a problem with my local node, which did completely clear up last week.


I haven't tried an antenna, so I have no idea how that works. However, both salesmen and my first installer swore up and down I would get 100 and the Mariners in HD, and finally (after initially saying I should be getting them) a CSR admitted it wasn't available on the peninsula. When I have called about 100 and 108 in the past, they always seem surprised and want to send a tech out. Regardless, I don't get 108 and I hope you can get someone to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Keelick

I was watching TV this morning and my cable box starting d/l. It d/l FW 7.10 What does this firmware suppose to do? I read that it'll record HD programming using the firewire port.


----------



## miatasm

Look Here:

http://www.cjhengineering.com/hdtv/c...ctfirmware.htm


----------



## Karyk

Assuming you download a file via firewire, what format is it in for playback in XP?


----------



## miatasm

You have to check the thread that specifically deals with this. It is linked in the page that I linked above.


----------



## Karyk

I did check that AVS thread that is linked. It seemed to be talking a lot about Apple computers, and other stuff that had nothing to do with playback.


This post seems to indicate you can record to a TS file, so presumably my MyHD card could play it back.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...55#post3713055 


Yet another thread with what might be a better solution:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...65#post3768065


----------



## miatasm

Thanks I will update my pages......I don't follow those threads so I didn't know what was the latest on it....


----------



## ericjut

Regarding 7.10 and DVI/DHCP compliant screens: In case you get your DVI shut off and the message "Your HDCP has been compromised, please use Component" on your Component even when you follow these instructions (quoted from the website above: http://www.cjhengineering.com/hdtv/c...ctfirmware.htm ):


"

-7.10 has also enabled 5C HDCP on both the DVI & Firewire. This has caused an issue with "unauthorized" messages on the DVI inputs of HDCP compliant Televisions.


The reason for this is that the DCT has a default setting in it that automatically sends out an "unauthorized" signal to the display device for approximately 30 sec, when it doesn't see the HDCP "handshake". This happens when the displays input is changed or the television is turned off before the DCT is turned off.


The "band-aid" is to make sure that the STB gets turned OFF BEFORE the television is turned off or the input is changed from DVI. Also, that the Television is turned "ON" or tuned to the DVI input "BEFORE" the DCT is turned back "ON".

"


What the guy doesn't say is that when the order is actually wrong, the Mot box locks your DVI. It will be shut off until you actually unplug the Mot box for 5 seconds to reset it.


Needless to say that this update has made DVI usage pretty annoying.










-eric


----------



## ericjut

Also, forget about switching your TV from DVI to another input while your cable box is turned on, as you will trigger the Mot box to shut off your DVI.


I had both connected to be able to compare the two, but I guess I won't be making that in the future.










I really hope this is the Comcast/Mot HDCP implementation that's screwed up and not the HDCP standard itself, or else the future has become very dark indeed.


-eric


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *
> 
> What the guy doesn't say is that when the order is actually wrong, the Mot box locks your DVI. It will be shut off until you actually unplug the Mot box for 5 seconds to reset it.
> 
> 
> Needless to say that this update has made DVI usage pretty annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



Thanks eric, I will add that to the page. It does say that if you change the inputs it will cause an issue, but I will clarify that issue on the webpage.


----------



## Karyk

My DCT5100 box is also affected by this stupid message. I just had the thing installed this weekend, and it was fine, so apparently it updated since then.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Also, forget about switching your TV from DVI to another input while your cable box is turned on, as you will trigger the Mot box to shut off your DVI.
> 
> 
> I had both connected to be able to compare the two, but I guess I won't be making that (mistake) in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is the Comcast/Mot HDCP implementation that's screwed up and not the HDCP standard itself, or else the future has become very dark indeed.
> 
> 
> -eric*



I found that unplugging the DVI cable from the Mot box and then plugging it back in again solved this problem. No need to power off either the TV or the box.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

You guys catch this? I didn't see it posted. Comcast increasing HD channels: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=387593


----------



## jimre

God, this new firmware 7.10 update really, really sucks for DVI users. Comcast/Motorola never imagined that users might actually SWITCH INPUTS on their TV? They beta-tested this with what? One guy whose TV is either never turned off, or never switched from DVI to other inputs?


So the stupid workaround is to re-program all my home automation macros, to 1) turn the Moto box off FIRST among all component, and 2) turn it on LAST among all components. But this is not easy, for a couple reasons:


1) when just switching between sources, I never turned off the previously-used devices. This requires not just a tweak, but a major re-design of how I've built all my macros.


2) Since the stupid Moto boxes don't have discrete on/off codes, I've never bothered turning the damn thing off. Now I have to. Looks like there's some hacks so simulate discrete on/off that I'll have to try:


(OFF = MENU, delay .4 sec, POWER)

(ON = MENU, delay .4 sec, POWER, delay .4 sec, POWER)


Aarrrghhhh..... someone PLEASE tell me Comcast is working on a fix for this "upgrade"!!!!!


----------



## jimre

I also called Comcast service to register a complaint about the 7.10 DVI problem (just to make sure they have some visibility on this problem). The CSR took my complaint, but informed me that Comcast does NOT officially support DVI at this time. He actually seemed somewhat knowledgeable - actually knew what DVI was - so I must assume this is indeed their policy: if DVI works for you, great. If not, you'on our own.


----------



## Karyk

I wonder if it would be better to work through Motorola?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I wonder if it would be better to work through Motorola?*



Nope. Motorola won't talk to end-users. We aren't their customer, Comcast is. They don't deploy firmware updates, Comcast does.


----------



## jsamans

Do I understand correctly that this problem only exists if you have the Comcast box hooked up to the DVI input? I'm having them come out later today to set me up with basic hi def (for locals) -- I already have my DirecTV box hooked up via DVI and was planning on using component for the Comcast box. Will this "feature" (hehe) affect me when I am switching between the inputs?


----------



## danstone

You'll be fine, for now, with component. The problem is related to the HDCP copy protection which is only via the DVI and firewire connections.


What remains to be seen is at what point in the future the component outputs will not be allowed to pass anything greater than standard definition signals. Presently, it looks like that point is still quite a ways off IMHO, but if the HDCP proponents had their way then component outputs would *already* be limited to standard definition only. You will find a myriad of other threads here which go into the copy protection issues much more in-depth than this thread warrants.


----------



## Karyk

On mine the message is now going away after about 10 seconds. I don't believe it was doing that yesterday.


Still a PITA, but if this is a change it indicates they're aware of the problem and working on it.


----------



## drbenson

I would appreciate it if dogfluffy and any other Forum members in the Bremerton headend area could check whether channel 108 KCTS-HD is operating between 5pm and 2am. I have spent 2 months trying to get it sorted out, and we're now at the Senior Manager of Network Operations and Customer Care Operations Manager level.


If you'd be willing, PM me with your email address and I'll pass it along as this process goes forward. Thanks so much.


----------



## nishant

Hey all,


With the Western Conference Finals beginning this Friday on TNT-HD, does anyone know if those games will be picked up by InHD? Since we don't get TNT-HD, I really hope that there is some alternative in order to see those games the way they were meant to be seen, in HD!


Didn't InHD broadcast a few games in the past from TNT? If I remember correctly, InHD actually broadcasted the NBA All-Star Game right?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *On mine the message is now going away after about 10 seconds. I don't believe it was doing that yesterday.
> 
> 
> Still a PITA, but if this is a change it indicates they're aware of the problem and working on it.*



This damn thing is not being consistent at all. Now I sometimes get a blank screen, and sometimes turning it off will get me back to the HDCP compromised message. I had to reboot it last night--that takes a long time.


----------



## markhs

I still have to unplug the stb after switching inputs back to dvi. I am going to call Comcast today about this. The current behavior is broken.....


----------



## Tivolicious




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I still have to unplug the stb after switching inputs back to dvi. I am going to call Comcast today about this. The current behavior is broken.....*



Isn't this a known bug with 7.10?


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tivolicious_
> *Isn't this a known bug with 7.10?*



Yeah, I was just replying that I don't see the dvi connection resolving after 10 seconds. This makes me wonder what sort of quality control goes into these firmware upgrades. This is a pretty obvious bug to have overlooked.


----------



## ericjut

It's not a bug... It's a feature! [ducking for cover]


In 7.10, they've turned on 5C content protection on the HDCP protocol, which means that your screen has to negociate a connection with the box. Unfortunately, it looks like the box is negociating only when it gets turned on or when the DVI cable is getting hot-plugged.


If there's any break up in the connection (aka the screen not turned on when negociation occurs or when switching the screen to another input), it automatically shuts down the DVI/Firewire. You will get an error message on the other inputs that tells you to use component from now on.


I think they did this to be paranoid... so that you don't have any ways to get the digital data unprotected.


Hopefully, this is something they can remedy with the next patch.


-eric


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *Yeah, I was just replying that I don't see the dvi connection resolving after 10 seconds.*



I wonder if it's dependent on the set it's hooked to. I'm using a Toshiba 42HDX82.


----------



## jimre

I'm using a Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY plasma connected to the 6200's DVI port, and in my case I don't see any HDCP error message at all. Just a blank screen with "NO SIGNAL" displayed on the monitor when this situation occurs. If I'm careful to turn off the cable box & TV in the exact right order per the published workaround - and of course, never switch inputs on the TV while the cable box is on - then it works fine.


----------



## hoffert

My Z2 just won't handshake!


Regardless of the order that I turn on things, I get that damn HDCP blue box of death.


If I unplug the DVI and plug it back, I get a beautiful picture for about 10 seconds, then back comes that damn blue box.


Has anyone figured out how to get the Z2 to work with 7.10?


----------



## Karyk

I wonder if the "DVI Detective" would work for this problem. It basically fakes the device into thinking a monitor is connected. My guess is probably not, because it probably cannot fake out HDCP.


Does a Z2 have HDCP, or is it just a plain DVI connection?


----------



## miatasm

From the specs I've seen for the Z2 (sanyo projector,correct?) it is DVI-I & HDCP compliant......Not sure if it matters that it is DVI-I & the DCT is DVI-D?!?!?


----------



## hoffert

The Z2 is supposedly HDCP compliant, just not 7.10 compliant.


I'm using a DVI-D cable, but that should make no difference.


BUT --- my cable is single link, not dual link. Is it possible that I need dual link to do the handshake?


----------



## ericjut

DVI-I includes DVI-D.


Also, Single link is fine.


I'm not sure what the problem is in your case. I own an InFocus 7200 and a 30" LCD screen and both of them works with a single-link DVI-D cable.


Did you verify if there was a firmware update for the Z2, maybe something to enable HDCP? I would also post your problem on a Z2 thread... I'm sure you're not the only one using the Z2 with HDCP.


Finally, I would try your Comcast box with another DVI screen... Who knows, it maybe your box.


-eric


----------



## hoffert

Just to clarify - the Z2 was working fine with the DVI input from the 6200 box up until now, so the problem is new the 7.10 firmware.


There is an issue with Z2 firmware updates. I want to update, and Sanyo won't provide me a path. Some people have found a way of flashing firmware on their own, but I can't find a post containing the new firmware to try that myself.


----------



## ericjut

But have you tried your Z2 with 5C HDCP protection before? That's what 7.10 introduced. If there's a little bug in the Z2 negociation protocol for that level of HDCP, you wouldn't know it until now.


-eric


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nishant_
> *Hey all,
> 
> 
> With the Western Conference Finals beginning this Friday on TNT-HD, does anyone know if those games will be picked up by InHD? Since we don't get TNT-HD, I really hope that there is some alternative in order to see those games the way they were meant to be seen, in HD!
> 
> 
> Didn't InHD broadcast a few games in the past from TNT? If I remember correctly, InHD actually broadcasted the NBA All-Star Game right?*



Yes, we had the All-Star game on InHD, but I guess we're not getting the Western Conference Finals. It's really the only TV I watch this time of year so I'm very disappointed! There's not much worse than reading all the posts in the HDTV Programming Forum about the little problems they're having. Too bad I couldn't be seeing some of those "problems". Sure wish I knew what the deal was.


Tim


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *But have you tried your Z2 with 5C HDCP protection before? That's what 7.10 introduced. If there's a little bug in the Z2 negociation protocol for that level of HDCP, you wouldn't know it until now.
> 
> -eric*



5C and HDCP are two different things. 5C is the encryption scheme applied to firewire. HDCP is the encryption scheme applied to DVI.


----------



## ericjut

Ian, thanks for the correction. I didn't know that 5C was Firewire only.


But Comcast did something that affected HDCP in their latest firmware update, as nobody was experiencing those problems with 7.07. Are you aware of what they changed?


-eric


----------



## ianken

I have no idea. I am still on 7.07 here. When I get 7.10 I'll plug it into my non HDCP projector and let you know what happens.


On another totally different note: Comcast and Microsoft have finalized the deal to adopt the MSTV software. According to my sources Seattle will be the first major deployment. The days of suffering with the abortionware that is the Gemstar/TVGuide UI will soon be over.

http://www.microsoft.com/tv/default.mspx


----------



## Karyk

If there's a firewire device connected to the Motorola box, I don't think the DVI will work with 7.10. I recall reading that in one of the recorder threads. Since the firewire device would not be HDCP, it basically shuts it down.


----------



## jimre

No, I don't think the firewire and DVI have anything to do with each other. The 7.10 firmware enables BOTH the 5C protection on the Firewire port, AND the HDCP protection on the DVI port. They're similar, but completely independent.


The other thread I think you're referring had to do with having both 5C-compliant and non-compliant devices on the firewire bus. In that case, the existence of the non-5C device causes the 6200 to not work properly with the 5C device.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

anyone gonna watch the fast and the furious in HD on ABC tonight?


----------



## Darrel McBane

I turned over to it for a few minutes. Looks and sounds really good in HD and 5.1 for a crappy movie.


----------



## dave




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *I would appreciate it if dogfluffy and any other Forum members in the Bremerton headend area could check whether channel 108 KCTS-HD is operating between 5pm and 2am. I have spent 2 months trying to get it sorted out, and we're now at the Senior Manager of Network Operations and Customer Care Operations Manager level.
> 
> 
> If you'd be willing, PM me with your email address and I'll pass it along as this process goes forward. Thanks so much.*





22 May, 10:53pm. East Bremerton, 2 Blocks from Fairview Elementary right off cental valley road.


Watching KCTS on Channel 108 as I type.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *No, I don't think the firewire and DVI have anything to do with each other. The 7.10 firmware enables BOTH the 5C protection on the Firewire port, AND the HDCP protection on the DVI port. They're similar, but completely independent.
> 
> 
> The other thread I think you're referring had to do with having both 5C-compliant and non-compliant devices on the firewire bus. In that case, the existence of the non-5C device causes the 6200 to not work properly with the 5C device.*



Well if there is a firewire device connected to it, I'd try unplugging it to see what happens. That should be easy to test.


My understanding of HDCP was it keeps devices from outputing something that could compromise the program material (basically anything that can output HDTV) and since firewire can output, it too might be monitored as part of the HDCP process.


----------



## brente

the problem is definitely not only related to firewire-5C. I have a fujitsu plasma connected to a 5100 with dvi (no firewire at all), and every time I power off the tv I need to unplug and power cycle the 5100 to get a picture to show up. worked fine with the previous rev of the firmware (7.07)...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Well if there is a firewire device connected to it, I'd try unplugging it to see what happens. That should be easy to test.
> 
> 
> My understanding of HDCP was it keeps devices from outputing something that could compromise the program material (basically anything that can output HDTV) and since firewire can output, it too might be monitored as part of the HDCP process.*



Nice theory, just wrong. It happens to me with NO FIREWIRE connected whatsoever.


As I said before, there are now two SEPARATE copy-protection systems enabled with 7.10 firmware. The DVI port has HDCP enabled. The firewire port has 5C/DTCP enabled. They are completely different, and un-related. HDCP allows the DVI port to ensure your device is "display-only", eg it has no ability to make digital copies.


5C/DTCP for Firewire is more complex - it allows devices to make digital copies, but only if they obey the "usage flags" set in the program content, eg "copy once", "copy never", etc.


----------



## Vespa

So has anyone found a work around for this yet? I had a tech out today who swapped boxes out (I told him not to waste his time) and was utterly unhelpful. I called Comcast CSR to tell them I still had the problem and they claim I am the only one who has called in on this! Has no one else called in?


I am really at wits end with Comcast on this.


I am on the eastside, with a Toshiba 34HFXD83 16:9 Tube using the DVI output of the Motorola box direct into the Toshiba.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *So has anyone found a work around for this yet? I had a tech out today who swapped boxes out (I told him not to waste his time) and was utterly unhelpful. I called Comcast CSR to tell them I still had the problem and they claim I am the only one who has called in on this! Has no one else called in?
> 
> 
> I am really at wits end with Comcast on this.
> 
> 
> I am on the eastside, with a Toshiba 34HFXD83 16:9 Tube using the DVI output of the Motorola box direct into the Toshiba.*



I've certainly called in to complain, and I'm sure hundreds of other people have called in as well. Anyone using DVI will run into this problem for sure. Unfortunately, the "official" response I got from the Comcast CSR was that DVI is "not officially supported" -- so if it doesn't work for you anymore then tough luck, sucker!


There are three workarounds - each more stupid than the previous one:


1) make sure the cable box is always turned off BEFORE the TV is turned off, or even before you switch your TV inputs from DVI to anything else. The converse is also true: make sure the TV is ON - and switched to DVI - before ever turning on the cable box. Of course this one is extra stupid because the stupid cable box doesn't have discrete on/off codes...


2) unplug/re-plug the DVI cable from the back of the box every time you turn your TV on/off. Really, really helpful if your cable box is deep within built-in cabinets, and the DVI cable is screwed in tight, like it's supposed to be...


3) Power cycle the cable box every time you turn your TV off/on. Works like a charm, except of course for losing your TV guide for the next hour or two...


I find it astounding that Comcast would roll out this upgrade - which enables DVI copy-protection - to millions of customers without even bothering to test with even ONE actual customer using DVI. I guarantee if they had, this would not have been released!!!


----------



## Vespa

Thanks Jim...I agree this is 100% BS. I too can't believe that Comcast did not test for this!


Yea I am really excited to plug/unplug the DVI cable...since that's all that seems to work for me.


Is there a specific dept that I should ask for when I call in to complain...again?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *the problem is definitely not only related to firewire-5C. I have a fujitsu plasma connected to a 5100 with dvi (no firewire at all), and every time I power off the tv I need to unplug and power cycle the 5100 to get a picture to show up. worked fine with the previous rev of the firmware (7.07)...*



I wasn't talking about the power off problem. This person is having a problem where they don't get a picture for more than 10 seconds.


I have the same power off problem--I think everyone does. But this person is having a problem beyond that where the DVI port is basically unusable.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *So has anyone found a work around for this yet? I had a tech out today who swapped boxes out (I told him not to waste his time) and was utterly unhelpful. I called Comcast CSR to tell them I still had the problem and they claim I am the only one who has called in on this! Has no one else called in? .*



I've called in and the tech claimed he was noting my file about it.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Nice theory, just wrong. It happens to me with NO FIREWIRE connected whatsoever. .*



You're having a problem where you can't use DVI at all because the picture will disappear after 10 seconds?


----------



## drbenson

For all and sundry who are interested: KCTS-HD 108 is now available in the Bremerton / Kitsap area as of 5/21. After two months of runaround with Comcast, I found a customer service rep who was actually willing and able to help, and to escalate when I wasn't satisfied with the party line.


After various creative excuses, including the geoduck mating season, the CSR talked to the 'lead' technical person at the Bremerton headend. He said that Bremerton does not have their fiber optic feed yet, and so is receiving KCTS (and all other digital feeds) over the air. The lead tech said Bremerton service area has not completed its buildout, and that 'his tests' indicated there was not enough bandwidth to do KCTS-HD.


I guess that has worked for everybody else who asked, but I know from receiving KCTS OTA at my old home that the SAME bandwidth is used during the day for the Kids and Learns channels (which have always been fine), and that those two are turned off and the bandwidth combined for the HD feed after 5pm. I'm afraid I went slightly ballistic and asked to see the research this lead had done, expressing skepticism that even old coax shrinks that much at sundown.


Lo and behold, I checked 108 that evening, and KCTS-HD was coming in clear and strong. Maybe they called CoaxRooter?


----------



## Steve Goff

I now have firmware 7.10, and am having no problem getting DVI to work with my projector, though it now takes longer to switch from YPrPb to DVI. But I also have streaking using DVI that I've never had before. This is not good, and I hope it goes away.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *For all and sundry who are interested: KCTS-HD 108 is now available in the Bremerton / Kitsap area as of 5/21. After two months of runaround with Comcast, I found a customer service rep who was actually willing and able to help, and to escalate when I wasn't satisfied with the party line.
> 
> 
> After various creative excuses, including the geoduck mating season, the CSR talked to the 'lead' technical person at the Bremerton headend. He said that Bremerton does not have their fiber optic feed yet, and so is receiving KCTS (and all other digital feeds) over the air. The lead tech said Bremerton service area has not completed its buildout, and that 'his tests' indicated there was not enough bandwidth to do KCTS-HD.
> 
> 
> I guess that has worked for everybody else who asked, but I know from receiving KCTS OTA at my old home that the SAME bandwidth is used during the day for the Kids and Learns channels (which have always been fine), and that those two are turned off and the bandwidth combined for the HD feed after 5pm. I'm afraid I went slightly ballistic and asked to see the research this lead had done, expressing skepticism that even old coax shrinks that much at sundown.
> 
> 
> Lo and behold, I checked 108 that evening, and KCTS-HD was coming in clear and strong. Maybe they called CoaxRooter?*



Congratulations on winning your long-running battle over KCTS-HD with Comcast. It's too bad that you had to practically engineer the solution yourself. This just points out the ignorance within the Comcast technical ranks of HD technology and the specifics of multicasting over a single digital channel.


Let's see if you ever hear a thank-you from Comcast.


I have a friend in Bremerton with and HD set who tried and finally gave up on Comcast because of the delays and lack of knowledge from Comcast.


----------



## meo

I recently purchased my first RPT HDTV and I have been looking around for what type of service to get and I think I am going to try Comcast for a while. I am pretty sure that I don't need to get Digital Cable to receive the local channels in HD but I thought I would try Digital Cable as well.


Questions:

1. I have been looking at Comcast's site and I cant figure out the difference in channels between Digital Classic and Digital Plus. Does anyone know what the difference is?

2. Does anyone know when CBS might be available.

3. Can you still use analog TV's without a Digital Cable box. Only want to pay for 1 HD Cable box and don't care if the other TV's cant get the extra channels.


Thanks


----------



## Karyk

Meo,


You're right you don't need the "Digital" packages to get HDTV. I have Comcast's limited basic ($12.35 program) and get HD for an additional $7 or so (I'm not sure if that's for the box or the HD service). I'm not sure what additional channels come with Plus over Classic.


KIRO will apparently be available within a few months. I'm hoping it's before football season, but I have OTA too, so it won't be a disaster if it doesn't happen.


I believe you can use other TVs to get the normal cable channels. I have one other TV hooked up, and it gets the few other channels on my package (e.g. Cable News New and several shopping channels), but I don't know how many of the channels in the "Digital" package are actually digital. I think Comcast.com has this information.


----------



## Karyk

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...41#post3821241 


This post indicates that removing a firewire device helped with the DVI output issue. Assuming that wasn't a temporary fix, it still won't fix the problem completely, in that if you turn your set off before turning off the box, or turn the box on before turning off the set, you'll have problems that possibly require a reboot.


Also, the thread does indicate that some devices simply have a problem doing the handshake, apparently even where Firewire isn't present.


----------



## jimre

I think you're mis-reading this thread. When he says the presence of a non-5C firewire device will "turn off the video", I believe he's referring to video being monitored thru the firewire port, not the DVI port.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *You're right you don't need the "Digital" packages to get HDTV. I have Comcast's limited basic ($12.35 program) and get HD for an additional $7 or so (I'm not sure if that's for the box or the HD service). I'm not sure what additional channels come with Plus over Classic.
> 
> 
> KIRO will apparently be available within a few months. I'm hoping it's before football season, but I have OTA too, so it won't be a disaster if it doesn't happen.*



We expected KIRO-HD to be available within a few months at this same time, last year. Personally, I don't think the Comcast/Cox pissing match will ever get resolved without FCC intervention.


> Quote:
> *I believe you can use other TVs to get the normal cable channels. I have one other TV hooked up, and it gets the few other channels on my package (e.g. Cable News New and several shopping channels), but I don't know how many of the channels in the "Digital" package are actually digital. I think Comcast.com has this information.*



All channels below 100 are analog, so you can receive them on a standard TV tuner. Officially, I think you have to subscribe to "extended basic" to get analog channels 31-99, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that if they enable HD for you, you might get these channels anyway - since they have to take a filter off your line to pass thru the higher-frequency digital channels.


----------



## jsamans

I had Comcast come out and set up "basic cable" + a hi def box last week, since I can only get CBS reliably over-the-air. Since I use Comcast high speed internet, I was offered a deal in the mail where I could get basic cable for $5.99 a month, but that would qualify me for a $10 multi-product discount. The CS rep I spoke to on the phone said my total cost would be $5.99 plus $5 for the hi def box, minus the $10 multi-product discount.


No one seemed to really understand what was going on, from the Comcast person I ordered service from, to the installer. I had to remind the installer that I needed a hi def box, he said his work order said I already had a hi def box (probably from me telling the CS rep on the phone I had a DirecTV hi def box). At any rate, he set up a Moto 6200. After he set up the box, it started downloading the new firmware. When he called in to activate the box there was some more confusion, and he said something like "It just says here digital cable" -- I kept my mouth shut. I had a meeting to go to (we were at the end of the install window) so I told the guy I would set up the box later after it finished downloading (long download, like 20 minutes), and we both left.


I set up the box later that night, and I found that I was getting ALL of the Comcast channels, including premiums (HBO, Showtime, etc), the hi def package, and so on. I called Comcast the next day and told them I thought I was getting too many channels, and they said "well, you are only being billed for the $5.99 basic cable, and the $5 for the hi def box. Sometimes it takes a while for the boxes to update. Some people they update in 5 minutes, some people it takes a couple of days." That didn't make very much sense to me.


One week later and I am still receiving all of the premium channels.


----------



## livetoflyfish

Mine took one year to update...


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I think you're mis-reading this thread. When he says the presence of a non-5C firewire device will "turn off the video", I believe he's referring to video being monitored thru the firewire port, not the DVI port.*



It's not clear, but I think he's referring to viewing through the DVI port while having a firewire connection to the STB. I suppose we could ask him.










The portion of the thread is relevant to this discussion in that regard (firewire connections possibly being a problem) and in that some devices simply might not work with 7.10.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *We expected KIRO-HD to be available within a few months at this same time, last year. Personally, I don't think the Comcast/Cox pissing match will ever get resolved without FCC intervention.
> 
> All channels below 100 are analog, so you can receive them on a standard TV tuner. Officially, I think you have to subscribe to "extended basic" to get analog channels 31-99, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that if they enable HD for you, you might get these channels anyway - since they have to take a filter off your line to pass thru the higher-frequency digital channels.*



No, they put a filter on mine for that range (although it took the installer quite some time to do it--maybe some don't bother). It's got a bit of a buffer, however, because at the upper end I still get HGTV, and at the lower end I get FoxSports NW. I believe each are one or two channels outside what I'm supposed to get.


BTW, the analog channels are the same regardless of whether I view through the box or with a direct cable connection.


----------



## meo

So here are a few more questions.


1. Which is better, receiving the local channels over-the-air or from Comcast or are they the same quality.

2. Also, my new RPTV does not have a tuner so how do you receive over-the-air channels and have Comcast. Does the Comcast HD box also have a hookup for an antenna.

3. For the people in Sammamish, what is the reception like up on the Plateau. I live off of SE 8th by the Plateau golf course and when I looked at AntennaWeb, it say that I need a Medium Directional w/pre-amp to pick most of the channels and a Large Directional w/pre-amp to pick up NBC and UPN. Can these types of antennas fit in your attic since I am not allowed to put them on my roof.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## livetoflyfish

1. QAM, the transmission method of choice for cable does lower the bitrate (compress) of the raw HDTV signal. Some say they can tell the difference between it and OTA.

2. The comcast HD box isn't able to receive OTA signals. You would need another box.

3. I had better than marginal reception when I had my antenna up. I had to go to pretty extreme measures with a 30ft mast on top of my 2nd story roof. Although being 15 miles as the crow flies from the Seattle towers it all depends on location. As I recall, the golf course is down the ridge aways so I'd rate your chances pretty low. I have a channel master 4248 w/ rotor that you can have if you want.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *So here are a few more questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Which is better, receiving the local channels over-the-air or from Comcast or are they the same quality.
> 
> 2. Also, my new RPTV does not have a tuner so how do you receive over-the-air channels and have Comcast. Does the Comcast HD box also have a hookup for an antenna.
> 
> 3. For the people in Sammamish, what is the reception like up on the Plateau. I live off of SE 8th by the Plateau golf course and when I looked at AntennaWeb, it say that I need a Medium Directional w/pre-amp to pick most of the channels and a Large Directional w/pre-amp to pick up NBC and UPN. Can these types of antennas fit in your attic since I am not allowed to put them on my roof.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.*



1. I have OTA HD through a MyHD card in a PC. The PQ seems the same, but the color is better on the MyHD (in part because it's better calibrated at this point--I haven't done much to set the Comcast box yet). Analog locals are better off DirecTV locals, and probably better OTA.


2. You need a separate HD tuner or PC card that contains a tuner.


3. Your HOA probably cannot keep you from putting up an antenna (there are FCC regs on that or something) but I'm using an attic antenna in South Seattle just because the install was easier. If your attic is at all large, I suspect you'd do well from the plateau--all the main channels are roughly the same direction (and Ch 13 which is slightly different for you is rather strong).


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *1. QAM, the transmission method of choice for cable does lower the bitrate (compress) of the raw HDTV signal. Some say they can tell the difference between it and OTA.*



I do not believe that statement is true. This post (in this thread) is a year old, but it refutes the claim :

Does QAM modify bitrate?


----------



## meo

livetoflyfish,

Thanks for the offer but I am just doing some upfront work until my TV arrives next week. I had to buy my set out of state since you can't buy the Hitachi version in WA state. The wait has been painful. If I do go with Comcast I would hate to spend a few hundred on a tuner and an antenna only to find out that I cant receive anything.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *livetoflyfish,
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I am just doing some upfront work until my TV arrives next week. I had to buy my set out of state since you can't buy the Hitachi version in WA state. The wait has been painful. If I do go with Comcast I would hate to spend a few hundred on a tuner and an antenna only to find out that I cant receive anything.*




Did you mean if you don't go with Comcast?


Two things to realize.


First, HDTV is generally easier to receive than analog, in that it's easier to get a perfect picture. If you have an adequate HD signal, the picture will be perfect, where with analog you almost need a perfect signal for a perfect picture. Antennaweb.org should give you an idea what type of antenna size you need.


Second, Comcast does not have KIRO yet. CBS has some of the best HD of the three major networks, and you tend to just check out things in HD at least once just to see what it looks like. Without CBS the task will be a lot faster, but not nearly as complete.


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *1. QAM, the transmission method of choice for cable does lower the bitrate (compress) of the raw HDTV signal. Some say they can tell the difference between it and OTA.
> *



How? QAM is not compression, it's modulation. A quadratic shift (or if you prefer a 1/4 turn) of the 2nd wave. A method to combine 2 amplutide modulated waves into a single channel.


If you're into "fun" math, it's similar to a sine and cosine relationship.


The bits you get are bits they sent unless they are compressed, and Comcast does not compress any bits at this time. If people are "seeing" a difference, it's hardware based. It's merely one MPEG2 decoder being better than another.


----------



## livetoflyfish

OK, I should just learn to shutup, but isn't the bandwidth different between the two? Doesn't 8VSB allow around 19.5Mb/s vs QAM which is around 12?


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *OK, I should just learn to shutup*



No you shouldn't. I just want to make sure you weren't getting somebody's tale about a 12' copper river salmon they caught on 5lb test.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *... but isn't the bandwidth different between the two? Doesn't 8VSB allow around 19.5Mb/s vs QAM which is around 12?*



Well, yes and no. The OTA transmissions use UP to ~19.2, your cable company can use how ever much it's facilities can pump down the pipe. Some cable companies are bit bunching, others are not. To the best of my knoweldge, Comcast currently is not bit bunching. I'm not 100% sure of the theoretical limits of the cable pipes, but I think it's closer to 30-40Mbps range.


----------



## meo

Yes, I meant to say if I don't go with Comcast. But if I do go with Comcast then it looks like I would be missing out on CBS. So would it be possible or worth it to add a separate tuner with an antenna to Comcast just for the purpose of getting CBS in HD. It seems like a lot for one channel. So it seems to be that people have a combination of services.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *Yes, I meant to say if I don't go with Comcast. But if I do go with Comcast then it looks like I would be missing out on CBS. So would it be possible or worth it to add a separate tuner with an antenna to Comcast just for the purpose of getting CBS in HD. It seems like a lot for one channel. So it seems to be that people have a combination of services.*



If you're extremely handy with computers, you might consider HDTV through HTPC. That's what I ended up doing, and then later added Comcast to have a second source of HD (I'm used to DirecTivo where I can record two things at once, so even being able to record one thing while watching another is a step down).


I'd caution you that such devices are not Tivo by any means, and they are somewhat problematic at times (the reason I indicated you need to be handy with computers). But any other source of HD will require that you spend $200+ on a tuner. If you have an old computer sitting around (at least 1,000 mhz although less will do) you could turn it into an HDPC for $200-$500 and have some recording capabilities.


----------



## jsamans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *Yes, I meant to say if I don't go with Comcast. But if I do go with Comcast then it looks like I would be missing out on CBS. So would it be possible or worth it to add a separate tuner with an antenna to Comcast just for the purpose of getting CBS in HD. It seems like a lot for one channel. So it seems to be that people have a combination of services.*



Is it worth it? It depends. How much HD content do you watch on KIRO? How much do you enjoy playing around with this stuff?


I am a long-time DirecTV subscriber (because of Sunday Ticket) and so I got the antenna plus installation from D* when I upgraded to HDTV. The only channel I can tune in over-the-air is KIRO.


I live in Sammamish too -- in Heritage Hills next to the Sahalee Country Club. I know my issue is a weak antenna (D* gave me a Winegard gs-1000 which is bi-directional and fairly weak) and possibly (probably) some cedars and firs on my lot and in my neighbors yards. Personally, I watch very little network TV. But my wife does, and I enjoy playing around with it enough that I will continue to try and get a good OTA signal. Next steps for me are a 24' ladder and a more powerful antenna.


But in the meantime I went with Comcast for the locals.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *1. QAM, the transmission method of choice for cable does lower the bitrate (compress) of the raw HDTV signal. Some say they can tell the difference between it and OTA.
> *



This is just wrong. QAM does not COMPRESS anything or lower the bitrate of anything. It is a more effiencet MODULATION scheme than 8VSB, allowing more bits to fit in a given bit of spectrum compared to 8VSB. This gain in effeciency is made at the expesne of reliability which is offeset by the cleaner nature of cable compared to over the air broadcasts.


Bits transmitted via QAM and 8VSB will come out exactly the same as when they went in given identical digital inputs. If an HD signal delivered via QAM looks worse than that delivered over the air the reason has nothing to do with QAM -vs- 8VSB but rather:


1- The QAM enabled STB may employ a crappy MPEG2 decoder or analog video stage. Possible if you consider the low quality of Motorolas STBs.

2- The cable operator may re-compress the HD signal to further reduce the amount of bandwidth.

3- The user may have forgetten to apply the green marker to the edge of their video interconnect cables, therby reducing the "warmth" of the image.


Bits are bits and in Seattle at least Comcast is sending us the bits as they receive them.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *OK, I should just learn to shutup, but isn't the bandwidth different between the two? Doesn't 8VSB allow around 19.5Mb/s vs QAM which is around 12?*



256 QAM 38.8

64 QAM 27.7

8VSB 19.39


Cable Companies do not compress, they modulate. OTA-HD looks exactly the same as HD over Cable. I've compared it side by side on numerous occasions, THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE. You get what they get, period.


Here is a great read if your so inclined:

http://www.projectorexpert.com/Pages/itshdtv.htm


----------



## Bruceko

ianken,

I know using a green marker on my cd's makes them sound better but I didn't know it helped on cable. Does it improve the picture or the audio? Do you color the center lead or the barrel? Do any other colors work?

I might pull the trigger on a new Green magic marker if it helps improve the audio but if I shoot the green magic marker I might loose the ink.


----------



## jerrice

It could be coincidence, but has anyone seen their MOT STB's start locking up after the 7.10 firmware update? For some reason my STB will lock up to a weird state where it will show the video, but audio will disappear and it will not change channels. I cannot change them with the Comcast remote, any other remote, or with the buttons directly on the box. This was not happening to me before the 7.10 firmware update. I should note that I am using this with my MCE box with a RGB (VGA) connection, but I also do have DVI connected to the plasma for watching HDTV. This occurs in MCE though, regardless of whether I have switched to HDTV or not since the last STB reboot. Rebooting the STB seems to fix the problem for a short while.


On a side note, switching between RGB and DVI on my plasma (Hitachi 42HDT55) does not produce that protection error that everyone else seems to be getting... The remote for this plasma has different buttons for a TV/RGB switch and input switches, so I am guessing that switching between TV/RGB doesn't constitute an input change or something to that effect.


Anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks!

------------------------

FYI, I was able to determine this was due to the firmware issues. The 7.10 firmware apparently will just lock up the box if you use DVI and switch between that and the RGB input. Guess I'll be switching back to component until they get another firmware version out (ridiculous...)


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruceko_
> *ianken,
> 
> I know using a green marker on my cd's makes them sound better but I didn't know it helped on cable. Does it improve the picture or the audio? Do you color the center lead or the barrel? Do any other colors work?
> 
> I might pull the trigger on a new Green magic marker if it helps improve the audio but if I shoot the green magic marker I might loose the ink.*



I prefer Sharpie brand permanent marker: better detail. A light application to the center pin conductor on your component interconnects will do the trick.


It also works on DVI, makeing the bits richer and providing greater depth of field and a more 3D, film-like image.


----------



## Andy Anderson

Actually, I've found that applying black magic marker directly to the screen will greatly improve your black levels.


----------



## drbenson

All right you guys, better stop this before this thread starts getting technical support requests for these tweaks!


----------



## Wazzu94




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I am just doing some upfront work until my TV arrives next week. I had to buy my set out of state since you can't buy the Hitachi version in WA state.*



What TV did you buy that you can't get here?


Just Curious


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *I prefer Sharpie brand permanent marker: better detail. A light application to the center pin conductor on your component interconnects will do the trick.
> 
> 
> It also works on DVI, makeing the bits richer and providing greater depth of field and a more 3D, film-like image.*



Hey guys, while you've got the markers out, don't forget to apply some red marker to the polished ends of your Monster TOSLINK cables. You'll get even WIDER bandwidth and clearer sound from your digital stream.







/can't_keep_straight_face_much_longer


----------



## meo

The RPTV that I purchased is the Hitachi 57X500. When I started looking for a HDTV I looked at all kinds of sets (CRT, LCD, Plasma, LCos) and I finally settled on CRT. Then I started looking at many different sets before narrowing my choices down to the Mitsubishi 55813 and the Hitachi 57X500. I was able to see the Mitsubishi everywhere but when I started asking around for the Hitachi I kept running into the same answer "Sorry but we are not authorized to carry that model". So I call Hitachi and they were very helpful in finding a place where I could go see the set and the only place that sells the set between Washington, Oregon and Idaho was in Bend Oregon. Before I made it to Bend Oregon I was on a business trip to LA and was able to find only 2 stores that had the Hitachi on display so I finally got to see the Hitachi.


What I saw was amazing. On the wall in the same room was a $15k Runco 50" Plasma set playing the same feed that the Hitachi was playing and every time I compared the image on the Hitachi to the Runco, I would look over to the sales guy and we both would be amazed at how much better the Hitachi looked. The sales guy finally said that he should see if there is some adjustments he could make to the Runco to make it look better since it was 5x the price of the Hitachi. I still went back to take a look at the Mitsubishi and I had the store play the same demo DVD and I think I saw on the Hitachi a better uniform display of color, better overall color depth, much better black and a sharpness that I did not see with any other CRT RPTV. One thing that I did like with the Mitsubishi was the fact that it had a built in tuner and the Hitachi does not. But on the other hand, I have been reading a lot of complaints with the built in tuner with the Mitsubishi so I finally made my decision and now I am just waiting for it to show up next week.


So that's my story. Now I have been trying to figure out what source (Comcast, DVT or Voom) to use.


----------



## Wazzu94

OK - that makes sense now.


Reason I was asking is that I went with the 57T500. The main differences AFIK are the Wide-Neck CRTs, the second DVI interface and the glare screen.


Got mine at Video Only, and am completely satisfied, especially now that I've gotten DVI connectivity to the TV. Made everything look better, even the analog channels.


----------



## meo

I was looking at the 57T500 and I did like that one as well but since I only buy a new TV every 10 to 15 years I wanted to make sure that I really got what I wanted. If I could not buy the 57X500 then I would probably decided between the Mitsubishi and the 57T500 as I thought they were more similar in pic quality.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *So that's my story. Now I have been trying to figure out what source (Comcast, DVT or Voom) to use.*



As to the story part, my comment would be I've concluded it's impossible to compare the picture quality of sets in stores because they almost certainly were not properly set up (and if they were properly set up someone probably messed with it). Also, just because a technology is newer and more expensive does not mean it's better.


As to this issue of service providers, I think it really depends most on what you view. I don't tend to watch a lot of premium or even cable channels, so for me 90% of what I watch I can get OTA. Both Voom and DirecTV get their local HD content OTA, but that requires that you subscribe to their service. It would be cheaper pretty fast to just by an OTA tuner. And obviously this requires the ability to have an adequate antenna.


Comcast on the other hand has relatively cheap service (limited basic plus HD is only about $20 a month, or $10 a month if you already have their Internet service as I did). But they don't have KIRO yet, which is a big problem if you don't already have an alternative OTA source (as I do).


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

Does anyone have an opinion on tinning speaker leads? I currently do not have my leads tinned but I have heard that it can make a huge difference in sound quality. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## JasG

FWIW, a Comcast rep told me this morning that VOD is now scheduled to start in Edmonds and Federal Way on June 15.


----------



## Babula

Does anyone really use VOD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Does anyone really use VOD?*



I used it to catch up on the Sopranos & Deadwood episodes I missed while on vacation -- good thing, too, since a power failure rendered the VCR braindead shortly after we left home.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Does anyone really use VOD?*



I use VOD to watch specific lessons from Golf Channel Academy before going out to play. My game still sucks, but at least now I know why...


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *Does anyone really use VOD?*



Yes, but mostly because the Anime Network is only on VOD.


----------



## paulwk

I have scheduled to have my 5100 box swapped out next week for the new 6200 box. My neighbor has the new 6200 box and the remote looks very different than the remote that came with my 5100. I use a touch screen remote control with macros and I am starting to wonder if all of the codes will need to be reprogrammed if the remotes are completely different . . . anyone know the answer to that question?


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by paulwk_
> *I have scheduled to have my 5100 box swapped out next week for the new 6200 box. My neighbor has the new 6200 box and the remote looks very different than the remote that came with my 5100.*



A new remote? The remote I am using with my 6200 is the same one that I have always had, even used it to control the old 5100 box. It even has the old AT&T logo on it. On the back of the remote it says is the "AT&T 200B". I didn't have to make any changes to the remote when I switched from the 5100 to the 6200... if that helps at all. What new remote are you expecting? Maybe I need to call Comcast and get a spiffy new remote!


----------



## Bremerton

LMAO they dont give you a remote you keep the old one they just exchange the box!


----------



## paulwk

hmmm . . . maybe I better go take another peek at my neighbors remote. Seemed to me when I saw it last week that it was something entirely different than the ones I currently have for the (3) 5100 boxes in my house.


----------



## jsamans

Here's the Comcast remote I got with my 6200 box a couple weeks ago:









Note the black "On Demand" button.


----------



## Al Shing

For the most part, I only change remotes when the old one becomes too sluggish to become usable. I think the keys get gummed up over time and reponse time increases beyond usability.


You can always take an old remote to the cable store to swap it for a new one, so no biggie. A lot of times, a tech who comes out to your house for whatever reason will swap out an old remote for a newer one if you hand it to him. The newer ones all say Comcast, and the older ones all say AT&T, so they'll sometimes make the switch even without prompting from the customer.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *FWIW, a Comcast rep told me this morning that VOD is now scheduled to start in Edmonds and Federal Way on June 15.*



The last guess was May 27th. - hopefully yours will pan out. For the users who disdain VOD, its hard to disagree with you if we never get to see the product. I would like the capability of running and seeing missed showings of Sopranos and Deadwood along with others.


Wouldn't it be nice to think that the areas so long ignored in new offerings would be among the early receptors of the coming(?) recording STB's.


----------



## paulwk

Okay . . . so that remote pictured above looks nothing like the remotes I have on the (3) 5100 boxes in my current set ups. The remotes I still have are the black remotes with the AT&T logo at the bottom, the red power button, and the blue buttons for "OK" and the arrows on each side of "OK." So, my question remains . . . are the codes in my old black remotes going to match the codes in this new silver remote with the VOD buttons?


----------



## ericjut

paulwk,


I had the old remotes before and programed my Pronto Neo with them.


When I got the new 6200s, the installer dude gave me the two remotes (didn't even bother taking the old ones back), I didn't have to change anything. The codes were exactly the same.


Actually, they're totally identical except for the "On Demand", which is just sending channel change codes to switch to channel "001".


Come to think about it, how could there be different if they're both used with the same appliance?










-eric


----------



## miatasm

 http://www.cjhengineering.com/hdtv/c...oteprogram.htm 

http://www.cjhengineering.com/hdtv/c.../dctremote.htm 


The only major difference it that the Silver Remote above accept 4 digit codes and the Black one is 3 digits.......


----------



## paulwk

thanks to everyone for the remote questions answered.


----------



## sastimac

Tomorrow, I finish my house rewire for cable (RG-6; 2.25 MHz) and Cat 5 & 5E. Then, I think, I get to try my 5100 box and VOD. Will it support VOD? I can get the menu on the screen. Should I, can I, exchange my 5100 box for a 6200 box? If so, why?


Stephen


----------



## nodrog2

I would like to thank Miatasm for his time spent in making so much pertinent information available to me, a novice in many areas. If you haven't explored his site you are missing a great opportunity to expand your knowledge of the equipment you are using.


----------



## sastimac

My house rewire worked. I now have VOD. I have HBO and Showtime packages. Please educate me. Are all items in the VOD menu free? If not, which are not?


Stephen


----------



## jimre

Just pick a show. VOD will tell you how much it costs, if anything, before you confirm. Most shows are "complementary". PPV and Adult movies are the main exceptions.


----------



## wareagle

VOD has last Saturday's Heart concert from EMP, with atrocious sound recording (at least for as much of it as I could stand to listen to). Also, all 10 episodes of the HBO "Band of Brothers" series are now available, just in time for D-Day.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> VOD has last Saturday's Heart concert from EMP, with atrocious sound recording



Thats what happens when you let a company like Real try to record a live event.


----------



## meo

Finally my TV gets delivered tomorrow so I called Comcast and ordered Digital Cable with HDTV. Some interesting things I noticed was their insistence that you need to have Digital Cable to be able to receive the HD channels. Since I wanted to try Digital Cable I decided not to argue with them. Amazingly Comcast will be out on Thursday morning to setup everything. They will be bringing the new 6200 box that people have been receiving and they also mentioned that my area has VOD on channel 1. They also mentioned that most of the programming on VOD is free unless it's a Premium channel then you will have to pay for VOD. They also mentioned that later this year they will be offering an HD box with PVR and I should receive a mailer when it becomes available. Can't wait for that. I also asked about CBS and the they basically just sighed and said they still don't know when it will be available.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *Finally my TV gets delivered tomorrow so I called Comcast and ordered Digital Cable with HDTV. Some interesting things I noticed was their insistence that you need to have Digital Cable to be able to receive the HD channels. Since I wanted to try Digital Cable I decided not to argue with them.*



I just signed up a few weeks ago, and didn't have any such problem. I was a bit surprised they didn't try to sell me more, but I guess when you're calling on a $6.?? deal they probably know they're unlikely to do well trying to sell you something.










You do need to have a digital converter box, unless you have a Q??? tuner.


Thus for me $12.35 (after introductory $6.?? rate ends) plus $7.95 for the tuner box (less $10.00 for the Internet discount).


----------



## jamesmil

Does anyone know if there are any plans to trial the Moxi boxes in the Seattle area?


----------



## nodrog2

I just read the Moxi write-up from Digeo. I hope our area does give this a try and if it meets the hype it sounds like a winner. Upgradeable hard drive from 80gig, pity they didn't go 120gig from the start. Who knows what's next.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *I just read the Moxi write-up from Digeo. I hope our area does give this a try and if it meets the hype it sounds like a winner. Upgradeable hard drive from 80gig, pity they didn't go 120gig from the start. Who knows what's next.*



Isn't it vaporware? They might as well start with a 800 gig drive!


----------



## CoolCanuck

What's up with KOMOD? 'This channel will be available shortly'. It's been like that for days for me, even after rebooting the 6200.


Anyone else having this, or do I get the pleasure of dealing with a Comcast CSR?


----------



## Al Shing

I'd call Comcast on that one. KOMOD has not given me any problems recently, and I just watched it this morning.


----------



## meo

Comcast came and hooked me up with Digital Cable and an HD 6200 box and now I have a couple of questions:


1. Does anyone know where I can find an updated users guide to this box. I have found 2 different ones so far and while they are close to the box that I have, they are not quite the same.

2. Comcast would only use a component cable and while that looks very good I was wondering if using a DVI cable would make any difference.

3. I am just starting to play around with the box and was wondering if anyone had some good suggestions for tweaks and also what the other connections (Ethernet, USB, S-Video, SPDIF and IEEE 1394) can be used for. I am only using the Component connection and I have not connected it to my surround sound yet.


So far HDTV looks great with my Hitachi 57X500.


Thanks...


----------



## Wazzu94

Meo,


I pulled the component cables for DVI about two weeks ago. Instantly made everything look better, even the analog channels.


But that's not saying much - methinks that those component cables are pretty much garbage. A good component cable (AudioQuest YIQ-3) would probably make a big difference too.


Just my $.02


----------



## meo

Wazzu94,

Interesting that you say that because the analog channesls don't look that good in fact, the Comcast installer connect a splitter from the wall with one cable going to the DTC6200 and the other going to my TV for better reception of the analog channels.


----------



## Wazzu94




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *Wazzu94,
> 
> Interesting that you say that because the analog channesls don't look that good in fact, the Comcast installer connect a splitter from the wall with one cable going to the DTC6200 and the other going to my TV for better reception of the analog channels.*



Sorry, should have clarified - I meant the analog channels displayed through the 6200. They were really crappy before, now they aren't too bad.


They installed a splitter, huh? I tried to do the same thing to get the analog tuners in the TV connected, but every time I tried to do that, I'd get about 2-5 db signal loss, and the HD channels were unwatchable - pixelating and blocking badly.


To correct the analog tuner issue, I had to run a cable from another jack in the same room, then split it. The analog tuners in the TV then look as good as analog can, I guess.


----------



## meo

Well when the installer first tried to install the splitter I could not even receive the HD channels. First he thought it was the splitter so tried a couple and still no luck so tried some other things before finally testing the signal strength. As it turns out my house is fairly new and because the builder ran all the cable runs in a "Home Run" arrangement through an 8-way splitter, I had too much of a signal loss. So he had to install a booster and my signal strength went from -7 on one channel and -12 on another channel to +7 and +3 and then everything worked just fine after that. So the installer was hoping that this was going to be a quick 1 hour job that ended up taking around 2 1/2 hours before he was all done.


----------



## Wazzu94

Yeah, I have a booster sitting on my workbench I'll install as a last resort. I'm planning to re-wire the whole house anyway for Cat-6 & Cat-5e, so I'll just run a separate cable for the HD Tuner and one for the Analog tuners.


DVI is nice though - it does make a difference - especially on the HD channels. My only complaint is that the copy protection message comes on occasionally. I just ignore it until it goes away.


----------



## meo

So what's a good DVI cable to use. I am borrowing my friends for the weekend to see if I like it but I see all kinds of price ranges on these cables.


----------



## ianken

Once you get past the speced max limit for DVI the cables go up in price. I tried a 10m unit froim "Lindy" and it worked up to 720p/1080i. Good for most folks. Since my main DVI srouce is actually my HTPC the cable didn't cut it as it failed at 1360x768, a premium (IE: expensive) unit from Bettercable did the trick.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *... and also what the other connections (Ethernet, USB, S-Video, SPDIF and IEEE 1394) can be used for.*



Ethernet - nothing, not activated.

USB - nothing, not activated.

S-video - crappy looking video for TVs that can't handle Component or DVI.

SPDIF - digital audio to your receiver.

IEEE 1394 (aka Firewire) - digital recordings including HD. See the many threads in the "HD Recorders" forum here on AVS.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *So what's a good DVI cable to use. I am borrowing my friends for the weekend to see if I like it but I see all kinds of price ranges on these cables.*



Just buy a single link DVI cable from Pacific Cable (Google it--they're a local company in Auburn--fast service), about $22 plus shipping. With DVI there's no need to buy premium cables--it either works or it doesn't.


You might not notice much difference if you have an analog (CRT based RPTV or tube TV) set because the difference is just when the signal gets converted to analog. I'm using DVI on my Toshiba RPTV only because the other component inputs are in use.


----------



## markhs

I bought a 6' DVI cable for $25 at Computer Stop in Bellevue. Happened to be a dual link cable but they had single link cables for the same price .










Works fine so far....


----------



## jeff28

Has anybody watching the NHL or NBA Finals the last few days noticed the picture and sound freezing up during these broadcasts? Is there any way to tell if that's a problem with Comcast or ABC/KOMO?


Thanks to anyone who knows...


----------



## brente

i noticed this last night with the laker game.


I didn't see a reference to any problems in the main avs hdtv programming thread, so maybe a komo/comcast problem?


----------



## Karyk

I had a few problems watching the Lakers OTA last night. There was a period a few months ago where I had problems with KOMO OTA.


I switched to OTA because the audio seemed a bit out of sync on Comcast. Not sure it was any different OTA, but I never switched back.


----------



## RickE

I had several picture 'freeze ups" and the sound was definatly not synced properly via Comcast. The sat feed of the game did not have these issues, so must of been something at comcast or Komo's end.

Rick


----------



## jsamans

I noticed the terrible lip sync and the freezes during the NBA Final last night as well. Some of the freezes lasted several seconds followed by a "catch up" phase. I have DirecTV and their SD feed was fine -- no lip sync issue, though I didn't watch long enough to find out if it was freezing.


Fortunately, you almost never saw the announcers so the lip sync wasn't that big of a deal for me.


----------



## boykster

yeah, but the swish of the ball going through the basket was behind as well...a bit annoying,but not a big deal.


the most annoying thing I found was the cuts to the SD cameras for entire plays at one end of the court (when they setup in the 1/2 court offense) and some of the close up player shots....but, not bad otherwise (despite the breakups).


Rich


----------



## RickE

The sound being a bit behind the picture isn't nearly as bad as when its the other way around. Nothing like hearing the swish of the ball going through the basket before you see it happen. Ruins it totally. BTW, the sat feed that I referred to being fine, was the HD feed from ABC, no issues at all.

Rick


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsamans_
> *I have DirecTV and their SD feed was fine -- no lip sync issue, though I didn't watch long enough to find out if it was freezing.*



Audio sync is particularly difficult with HD. You're much less likely to see it with SD.


----------



## jsamans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Audio sync is particularly difficult with HD. You're much less likely to see it with SD.*



Combined with the fact that I have a Samsung DLP I spend most of my time wandering around with a dazed look on my face wondering if it's the set or the source


----------



## biz_qwik

Around my household of Pistons fans.....we refer to the


1. Embarrasing sync issue

2. 20 - 2 second freeze / glitches (Stanley Cup as well)

3. Buzzing noise the entire 3rd quarter

4. 2 Random volume blasts.

5. Wicked snaping sound in the pre-game


All as simply..."KOMO TIME!!!!"


They are pathetic.......ruins the broadcast. I've been seeing Audio-sync issues with Komo since DAY 1 with Comcast. It has NEVER been right. Is 8-10 months not long enough to fix this?....I don't even hope it will get better for the rest of the series.....IT WONT!...Garun-sheed!


----------



## jeff28

well I hope it's not a Comcast issue. haven't noticed it on other channels so I guess it must be a KOMO thing. hopefully soon-to-be resolved.

Sports Center in HD last night was a big improvement and looks like ESPN is going to quit broadcasting the stretched images during SD programs. A decision I've been waiting for. It will be hard to decide tonight rather to watch Roger Clemens pitch in the M's HD broadcast or to watch the NBA Finals... Guess I'll try to catch a little of both. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsamans_
> *Combined with the fact that I have a Samsung DLP I spend most of my time wandering around with a dazed look on my face wondering if it's the set or the source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I also have a Sammy DLP, don't understand what you're saying. I know it can't be picture quality as mine is great - comparable to any plasma I've seen. Am I missing something???


----------



## biz_qwik

P.s - Game 7 of Stanley Cup.


Audio sync not even close.......

I lost track at 32 video pause / glitches......


Definatly "Komo Time".....can't wait for more 2-nite!!!!!


----------



## livetoflyfish




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *It will be hard to decide tonight rather to watch Roger Clemens pitch in the M's HD broadcast...*



Did I miss something? I'll be seriously happy if I did! This weekend's games against the EXPOS are in HD, but tonights isn't, right?


----------



## djmattyb

All in HD on Channel 100:


Friday, June 11: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Saturday, June 12: Montreal Expos at Mariners 7:00 p.m.

Sunday, June 13: Montreal Expos at Mariners 1:00 p.m.


Yeah!


I don't know what jeff28 is talking about tonights game being in HD. It's on Fox Sports Net, and unless they have upgraded, we won't be seeing Clemens in HD tonight in Seattle.


----------



## Roto

From what I remember they have been showing a list on ch 100 that had June 9th as the next date for about 2 weeks. I haven't looked recently but that's probably where that came from.


I'm about ready to cancel cable pretty soon. I haven't been able to get INHD for a few weeks now, but there hasn't been anything I really wanted to watch on it anyway. It's just something to flip to during commercials. I still don't have VOD. I think they're probably just doing work in the Shoreline and Edmonds area for that and probably causing the INHD problems.


I got my Silver Sensor from Amazon today for $25, so I can see how that works in my apt. Maybe my cable box is on the fritz because I've had better luck with the Fusion 3QAM card lately than the cable box. Unfortunately I can only get the locals with it. No ESPN or INHD.


----------



## Babula

I saw the June 9th listing as well.


----------



## biz_qwik

Roto...your right on about INHD....it's for flipping during commercials. We all let a comical sigh as the blasting commercial fades to anything, seals, baseball, diving...anything....except....GOD DAMN BODYBUILDING!!!!!!!! That's the worst!


I dont' watch a ton of tv and I think I've seen everything on INHD for a couple months now.....weak. I would guess certain programs have been on over 50 times now.....easily.


----------



## brente

right now, the comcast schedule on channel 100 shows:

June 9 - houston at mariners 7:05

June 11 - montreal at mariners 7:05

june 12 - montreal at ariners 7:05

june 13 - montreal at mariners 1:05

june 25 - san diego at mariners 7:05


----------



## jeff28

sorry I got mixed up on what day it was.

didn't mean to cause any confusion.


----------



## Karyk

BTW, I had the audio/video dropouts last night during the NBA Finals both on Comcast and OTA. The dropouts OTA were different than when I get multipath problems (which I don't tend to get much on KOMO).


----------



## matt777

Anybody know when Comcast will quit broadcasting analog? I prefer the analog signal to the digital, except of course Hi Def.


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Roto...your right on about INHD....it's for flipping during commercials. We all let a comical sigh as the blasting commercial fades to anything, seals, baseball, diving...anything....except....GOD DAMN BODYBUILDING!!!!!!!! That's the worst!
> 
> 
> I dont' watch a ton of tv and I think I've seen everything on INHD for a couple months now.....weak. I would guess certain programs have been on over 50 times now.....easily.*



Gotta disagree about INHD. For the next 4 months 3 MLB games per week when the Orioles HD isn't scheduled. Great PQ. My view is that I can put up with the repeats with the expectation that at some point INHD will actually produce its own programs. We do watch it a lot. IMAX has maybe 8 films on INHD that are quite good. I agree, Bodybuilding is bad, but worse is wrestling. Ugh. But when good stuff comes, we'll get it. That's why I envy systems with more channels. Not for now so much (except DiscoveryHD) but when these channels, like BravoHD and TNT-HD increase their HD content those that have them will be ready. Comcast users will still be waiting.


As far as Comcast stopping analog, hopefully the Comcast gurus on AVS will have a good estimate.


Rich N.


----------



## ianken

I use an MX700 remote. When I got the 6200 they never replaced the remote and rather than wait for Comcast to deliver a new one I thought I'd ask if anyone here as a device file for an MX700/MX800 that they could send my way. Or better yet: post it to remotecentral.com. I'd like the transport controls as well as the in-demand button stuff if you've got it.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## longing

I searched the tread as well as Motorola's site but can't find an answer. Will the 620x box do DVI-I? Or is it DVI-D only. I have a crt projector and I don't want to spend $300 to convert DVI-D to analog. Thanks


Mason


----------



## RobbyD

I just got off the phone with Comcast (Bothell). They told me that if I wanted just the HD locals, it would cost $6.95/month plus $15.95 installation fee. The box would be either a SA 8590 or 8580. She told me it had firewire and component. It also has a DVI port but it's not supported (although she said it may work - but I can't call them if it doesn't).


So does this box have a DVI/HDCP port or is it just plain old DVI? I can put either port in my plasma and I like the idea of being able to possibly record off the firewire port.


Any comments on this - is it possible/probable?


Also - anyone have success using a QAM card with Comcast to record non 5C HD content?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RobbyD_
> *I just got off the phone with Comcast (Bothell). They told me that if I wanted just the HD locals, it would cost $6.95/month plus $15.95 installation fee. The box would be either a SA 8590 or 8580. She told me it had firewire and component.*



I doubt you will be getting an SA box. AFAIK all Comcast operations in Western Washingtion, or at least in the Seattle region are Motorola based.


----------



## miatasm

The SA 8580 & 8590 are ANALOG Addressable Cable Boxes.....you will be getting a Motorola Unit.......


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *The SA 8580 & 8590 are ANALOG Addressable Cable Boxes.....you will be getting a Motorola Unit.......*



The info he got from the CSR is so bad who knows what he'll get (maybe just a brick)...nothing they said was even close...


----------



## Karyk

Maybe Bothell is different, but I got a Moto box. It does HDCP with the new bug mentioned above (if you switch inputs without turning it off first it displays an error message or won't display at all).


Anyone made any progress on this issue? I find turning the box on and off about three times will usually get the blank screen to disappear.


----------



## Karyk

Finally saw the Mariners in HD last night. Very nice (especially compared to the NBA finals coverage from Detroit).


----------



## ericjut

longing, RobbyD -> The newer Mot5100s and Mot6200s are the only ones with a DVI connector, and it's DVI-D HDCP only.


-eric


----------



## Steve Goff

Ever since my 6200 was "upgraded" to 7.10, DVI has been unusable because of frequent horizontal lines running through the picture. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## wareagle

Since my 5100 was "upgraded" to 7.10 I've had no picture at all via DVI, which I assume is due to HDCP (my TV isn't HDCP enabled). The previous firmware update (7.07) enabled the DVI and I could use it, but it also for some reason made it impossible for me to use 720p (very sporadic flash of a frame, in the midst of a lot of blanks) -- even with component cable, for which it worked before. None of this bothers me too much, since I use the component 1080i setup by choice -- but one wonders what "feature" will appear next.


----------



## cvj

Unencrypted HD channels on Comcast Basic

I installed the Fusion 3HDTV Gold with QAM. I live on Mercer Island.


When connected to the "Basic" Comcast feed, it picks up some 10 digital channels, but it seems to me that whatever is fed by Comcast over these channels changes all the time.


I have - at various times - picked up KOMO (local ABC) (720p), 4 different KCTS (PBS) feeds including their 1080i HD signal, when available, Q13 (FOX) plus some unencrypted movie channels starting in the evening (HBO?).


But - I have so far not been able to pick up KING (NBC), although the station broadcasts HD OTA.


I wonder why? Is it due to a financial dispute between Comcast and the local NBC station (similar to the KIRO (BCS) dispute?)?


CVJ


----------



## Karyk

There's a thread in the HTPC forum dealing with the Fusion card and QAM. I suspect you'd have better luck there.


----------



## analog8

I hadn't checked on this thread for a while. Am I correct in assuming Comcast hasn't added any more HD channels to their service?


I tried to get VOOM which looks like a great HD package but I have no line of sight thru the damn trees. It's pretty useless for most of us here in Seattle, as the VOOM bird is only ~15 degrees off the eastern horizon. I think the last time I saw that low on the horizon around here I was either on the ferry or on Mt Rainier.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cvj_
> *Unencrypted HD channels on Comcast Basic
> 
> I installed the Fusion 3HDTV Gold with QAM. I live on Mercer Island.
> 
> 
> When connected to the "Basic" Comcast feed, it picks up some 10 digital channels, but it seems to me that whatever is fed by Comcast over these channels changes all the time.
> 
> 
> I have - at various times - picked up KOMO (local ABC) (720p), 4 different KCTS (PBS) feeds including their 1080i HD signal, when available, Q13 (FOX) plus some unencrypted movie channels starting in the evening (HBO?).
> 
> 
> But - I have so far not been able to pick up KING (NBC), although the station broadcasts HD OTA.
> 
> 
> I wonder why? Is it due to a financial dispute between Comcast and the local NBC station (similar to the KIRO (BCS) dispute?)?
> 
> 
> CVJ*



You're probably getting varying signal strength. I've had the card for a couple weeks and I've been able to get all the local channels with it. I believe they are all located between 110 and 114 in Seattle. Unfortunately INHD and ESPN must be encrypted here. I actually can even pull in Kiro with a Silver Sensor and I'm on the north end of Shoreline. The card works well, I just wish I could say the same for the software







Here is the main thread for the card in the HTPC forum.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=401229


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *I tried to get VOOM which looks like a great HD package but I have no line of sight thru the damn trees. It's pretty useless for most of us here in Seattle, as the VOOM bird is only ~15 degrees off the eastern horizon. I think the last time I saw that low on the horizon around here I was either on the ferry or on Mt Rainier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd heard Voom was having a hard time getting off the ground.










I have DirecTV, but if the direction for Voom is East, it wouldn't work for me either. Trees.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> I have DirecTV, but if the direction for Voom is East, it wouldn't work for me either. Trees.



At this latittude it cannot be due east. If it is indeed 15% off the horizon, I would guess that the satellite is at ~120 degrees from due north (not magnetic). hopefully you don't have any trees in that direction.


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *You're probably getting varying signal strength. I've had the card for a couple weeks and I've been able to get all the local channels with it. I believe they are all located between 110 and 114 in Seattle. Unfortunately INHD and ESPN must be encrypted here. I actually can even pull in Kiro with a Silver Sensor and I'm on the north end of Shoreline. The card works well, I just wish I could say the same for the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the main thread for the card in the HTPC forum.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=401229 *



Thanks for posting the main thread - where I found the solution to my problem. Someone recommended checking for old splitters and filters on the COMCAST coax feed - and after I removed a "AIRCOM" filter installed on the line some 20 years ago (by Viacom when they were the cable provider) I can now pick up all the local channels (including 4 movie channels in the evening).


I share your feelings about the software - and I hope that DVICO is following the main thread.


Thanks for your help!


Cheers,

Claus


----------



## TheBobGoat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Darrel McBane_
> *Jeff28: How long untill we see HD-CBS and HD-UPN?*



and discovery HD...


so you guys are saying you dont have those channels from comcast in seattle.


I will hopefully be up there living in about 6 months.


i pretty much need discovery HD...

anyone know where to get it from ? satellite or other cable provider?


sorry, i dont know much about the area yet

thanks


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TheBobGoat_
> *and discovery HD...
> 
> 
> so you guys are saying you dont have those channels from comcast in seattle.
> 
> 
> I will hopefully be up there living in about 6 months.
> 
> 
> i pretty much need discovery HD...
> 
> anyone know where to get it from ? satellite or other cable provider?
> 
> 
> sorry, i dont know much about the area yet
> 
> thanks*



Both DirecTV and DishNetwork have DiscoveryHD, you can alos get it on the big dish systems with a 4DTV/HDD200 reciever/decoder setup.


I imagine we'll see it on Comcast eventually as well as the last two locals. We better have UPN by the next season of Enterprpise dammit.


----------



## Al Shing

As documented in this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=411507 Comcast and Discovery Channel have signed a deal. Discovery HD has already appeared on the Baltimore system. Based on past history, Seattle should start looking for it next week, although it wouldn't surprise me at all if it appeared before then. It also wouldn't surprise me if it took a lot longer. But it should be here soon.


----------



## TheBobGoat

I appreciate it guys, If you have any suggestions on places to live near McChord AFB, PM me.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Comcast is tentatively planning to launch ON DEMAND in Edmonds, WA on May 27, 2004. I know some of you have been waiting for that. If I catch wind of any revisions in that schedule I'll pass it on.*



Just curious Jeff, do you have any idea when "on demand" will be made available in Edmonds, (and other neglected areas as well)?

A lot of members say it isn't a big deal but from the Comcast ads it seems that quite a few options are available - options to avoid the network wasteland of summer offerings and so-called (un)reality shows.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Still no VOD in Auburn, and I absolutely LOVE those Comcast ads that shows CSI when we don't get CBS HD here! I'd probably get HBO again when VOD hits this area.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Just curious Jeff, do you have any idea when "on demand" will be made available in Edmonds, (and other neglected areas as well)?
> 
> A lot of members say it isn't a big deal but from the Comcast ads it seems that quite a few options are available - options to avoid the network wasteland of summer offerings and so-called (un)reality shows.*



Yes, I'm being told that the Edmonds On Demand launch is scheduled for June 24, 2004, but is still subject to change.


The same goes for Auburn.


----------



## ericjut

I know this information is probably worth nilch, but I'll post it anyway.


About a week ago, I (finally) got hold of a Comcast CSR dude that was very talkative and somewhat of an HD enthusiast on the line. He basically hinted me that Comcast is working hard at getting those HD channels asap (~ the incoming month):


KIRO (highest priority)

HD Discovery (pretty high priority)


He also told me that others were on the way, but he couldn't tell me which ones...


When I asked about TNT-HD, he told me he didn't hear anything about it. And about UPN, he told me that since they have almost no HD programming, the priority for it is really low. So, I wouldn't hold my breath to watch the next season of Enterprise in HD. :/


-eric


----------



## Roto

Thanks for the info eric. I have no idea why I would want TNT-HD other than when the NBA starts again. HD Discovery may be enough to get me to keep basic cable a while longer, though I remember reading that they have a lot of reruns and after a few months you've could've seen everything they have.


I found out I can get KIRO with an indoor antenna, but I'd still rather have it through cable before football season.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I got something in the mail today from Comcast, showing me how to use On Demand, so maybe it actually will be in this area soon. Also, while spinning the channels the other night, I caught the beginning of a movie on TNT that had the "available in HD where available." If anything, it would be nice to have another channel that offers the occasional movie in HD.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *And about UPN, he told me that since they have almost no HD programming, the priority for it is really low. So, I wouldn't hold my breath to watch the next season of Enterprise in HD. :/
> 
> -eric*



Arg! They got more than KONG. But KONG was a condition of KING I'm sure.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Yes, I'm being told that the Edmonds On Demand launch is scheduled for June 24, 2004, but is still subject to change.
> 
> 
> The same goes for Auburn.*



Well, I was told June 17, so it must have slipped a week.


I did get a flyer today announcing On Demand 'soon' (for Shoreline - old Chambers Cable area like Edmonds) - so we are getting closer.


----------



## Karyk

On Demand is a big yawn as far as I'm concerned. It might be nice if you didn't have a Tivo, but it's nothing I use much. I've played with it a bit but the only thing I found that I wanted to watch was the free Heart concert, which was of really poor quality (and thus not worth watching).


----------



## Malcolm_B

I don't have Tivo, so it'll be a kick for awhile, at least. Also, a question for those out there, which has the better HD movies: HBO, STARZ, SHOWTIME? I'm not all that interested in original content. Thanks.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *I don't have Tivo, so it'll be a kick for awhile, at least. Also, a question for those out there, which has the better HD movies: HBO, STARZ, SHOWTIME? I'm not all that interested in original content. Thanks.*



Starz and HBO are a pretty close tie in my opinion - Showtime is a distant third (or maybe 4th behind Cinemax).


----------



## vion

Please.....Someone must have some info on what's happening with the negotiations for Comcast to broadcast KIRO in HDTV. The "Click" network has KIRO, what is up with Comcast.


Thanks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vion_
> *Please.....Someone must have some info on what's happening with the negotiations for Comcast to broadcast KIRO in HDTV. The "Click" network has KIRO, what is up with Comcast.*



The "Click" network isn't owned by one of Comcast's largest competitors (Cox Cable, aka Cox Communications, owners of KIRO).


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Starz and HBO are a pretty close tie in my opinion - Showtime is a distant third (or maybe 4th behind Cinemax).*



You are kidding right????? Starz is the worst for HD content......a specific instance was when "Gangs of New York" was released to Cable...Starz had it and it was in SD......their content is a joke.


HBO....Cinemax....Showtime......INHD1 or 2 (for the older movies)....then maybe Starz......


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vion_
> *Please.....Someone must have some info on what's happening with the negotiations for Comcast to broadcast KIRO in HDTV. The "Click" network has KIRO, what is up with Comcast.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I think this is where things stand... I have not been able to find much else.


LATEST NEWS

March 17, 2004

NCAA tourney not available in HDTV to local cable users

Fans of the NCAA basketball tournament who want to see the CBS games in high definition this year from their cable provider in Seattle will be disappointed.


None of the tournament games on KIRO-TV, the CBS affiliate in Seattle, will be available in high definition over the Comcast cable company's local wires. Cox Enterprises of Atlanta, which owns KIRO, and Philadelphia-based Comcast Corp. are apparently engaged in a national tiff over programming costs; a spat that dribbles down to Seattle. Seattle Comcast subscribers were also unable to watch CBS's coverage of this year's Super Bowl in high definition.


A Comcast spokesman said the cable company would love to carry KIRO's high-def signal locally.


"We've reached agreement with all the other channels" to carry their high-definition signals locally, said Comcast's Steve Kipp. "Except CBS. We very much want to carry CBS in high definition," he said.


KIRO general manager John Woodin said that talks between Cox and Comcast are "ongoing" and he'd like to see the dispute resolved "as fast as we can." (The station received "hundreds" of calls from viewers regarding the Super Bowl and high definition, he said.)


High-definition TV set owners do have an alternative: KIRO's high-definition signal is broadcast over the air and local electronics stores do carry the antennas required to pick up the signal.




© 2004 American City Business Journals Inc.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *You are kidding right????? Starz is the worst for HD content......*



Well, I don't know. I guess it's all a matter of opinion.

You're right that there's too much SD content on Starz, but that will improve. Almost all of their first run stuff is HD now and most of the older movies are as well.

Anyway - I was just meaning to say that, in my humble opinion, I think Starz has more good first-run movies than Showtime. If I was going to pick two premiums to subscribe to, Starz and HBO would be my picks.


----------



## miatasm

Your are right........its just something that irritated me from the beginning and whenever I see a movie in SD I rant some more about them not doing it right.......


----------



## wareagle

This morning's message, instead of promoting wrestling, tells us that Discovery HD will appear on 663 July 1.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Yes, I was expecting wrestling or a high speed internet ad! Good news indeed!


----------



## ericjut

Wow... the Comcast CSR didn't lie or exagerated!










Now, let's hope he was also right about CBS! (knock on wood!)


-eric


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Yes, I was expecting wrestling or a high speed internet ad!...*



Me too, so I ignored it for half a day. I can't remember the last time I got useful information from a message.


I am really looking forward to Discovery HD!







This was the channel I was waiting for!


----------



## cvj

Will this be an unencrypted channel, I wonder?


----------



## miatasm

I believe it should be a part of the standard HD package so I'm assuming, no....but the members that have it already can tell you by using their diagnostics......"current channel status" on the first line you will see "enc" for encrypted or "clr" for in the clear.....


----------



## jeff28

Comcast announced that later this summer they will also be adding more than 70 hours of monthly ON DEMAND programs from Discovery Networks at no extra charge to Digital Cable Customers.


I know Comcast has taken criticism on this board for being slow to add new HD channels. However, just to be fair, consider that virtually every other distributor passes along some kind of incremental charge for Discovery HD Theater - and we're not having to pay anything extra. Comcast has done a good thing here, negotiating hard for their subscribers.


----------



## meo

I must admit that I was only going to try out Comcast Digital Cable with HD for a little while until either Voom started caring FSN but I must say that I have been very happy so far. Now with Discovery HD being added and who knows what else will be added, I may just end of staying with Comcast. Now if they would just add CBS, TNT and Biography.


----------



## wareagle

From NBC's Olympics coverage website:


"For the first time by a U.S. broadcaster at a Summer Olympics, NBC will provide high definition coverage. NBC's separate, unique HDTV coverage on NBC's digital affiliates, presented by Sony Electronics Inc., will provide HDTV coverage on delay of six sports from the only main Olympic venues provided in high definition by the Olympic host broadcaster. Those sports include swimming, diving, gymnastics, track and field, medal rounds of basketball and the men's soccer gold medal final. The HDTV coverage will total 399 hours and is a completely different production from the standard definition broadcast on the network. NBC has 124 HDTV affiliates with the potential to cover 86 percent of the country."


This sounds like they plan to separate the NBC SD & HD broadcasting during the Olympics, rather than having the HD channel (i.e., 105) mirror the output on the SD channel (5).


----------



## rverginia

I'll bet KING won't go for that. They may have to bring up a seperate channel to feed it to since KING will lose all their advertising dollars.


----------



## Wazzu94




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *I'll bet KING won't go for that. They may have to bring up a seperate channel to feed it to since KING will lose all their advertising dollars.*



Actually, I'll bet they are quite happy about it, as they can sell their airtime twice, - one set of commercials on each channel.


----------



## Calypse

We are paying extra for HD. When comcast first came out with their HD service up until Jan of this year, there was no extra 550ish charge for the box. This is their service charge for their HD channels hidden in a box rental charge. What should be really interesting is when open cable comes and you can buy your own box, if they will raise the rate for people that dont rent a box. I just hope the open cable boxes end up having a better pic on analog sd stations then the pos ones we have now.


There also is no excuse for not having CBS for how much money comcast is pulling in. If they really wanted to get it badly then they would already have it. Im also expecting another increase sometime in the next 6 months to cover VOD service, probably as a year end rate increase.


Still its the only service with HD locals so we are kinda stuck.(without OTA)


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calypse_
> *There also is no excuse for not having CBS for how much money comcast is pulling in. If they really wanted to get it badly then they would already have it. Im also expecting another increase sometime in the next 6 months to cover VOD service, probably as a year end rate increase.*



I have no idea what's in the negotiations of getting KIRO, but you cannot seriously be suggesting a cable company should just give in to whatever a station wants. If they did that you'd be paying $100 a month for limited basic.


As to your other point, I believe there are tuners you can buy that will pull in the HD channels (at least the locals). The Fusion PC card would be one.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I have no idea what's in the negotiations of getting KIRO, but you cannot seriously be suggesting a cable company should just give in to whatever a station wants. If they did that you'd be paying $100 a month for limited basic.*



Indeed. The feud between Comcast and Cox is well documented. I don't blame Comcast for sticking to their guns. KIRO/Cox did the exact same thing to Mellinium Cable. The funny thing is that Cox has nothing to gain by this, as they don't serve any customers here. They either charge Comcast a fee in line with the other stations or they get nothing. Right now they are getting nothing. How does that serve their business and shareholders?


Anyway it will be sorted out eventually, either by the parties involved or by the feds.


----------



## mpestrada74

American Chopper coming in HD? Good deal.


----------



## Wazzu94




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpestrada74_
> *American Chopper coming in HD? Good deal.*



If it's filmed in HD - I second that, but my suspicion is that it's filmed in SD, which will be upconverted to HD. But who knows.


Let's hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *On Demand is a big yawn as far as I'm concerned. It might be nice if you didn't have a Tivo, but it's nothing I use much. I've played with it a bit but the only thing I found that I wanted to watch was the free Heart concert, which was of really poor quality (and thus not worth watching).*



I'm catching up with "Band of Brothers" with OnDemand VOD. I lent my DVDs to a friend and they are still gone. Anyway, I find the quality of both the audio and video to be quite good. Better than the usual 480i digital cable fare, and better than any of the analog feeds. No artifacting that I can see (on my 92" screen) but the image lacks the detail of DVD while being superior to anything broadcast short of HD or my BUD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Wazzu94_
> *If it's filmed in HD - I second that, but my suspicion is that it's filmed in SD, which will be upconverted to HD. But who knows.
> 
> 
> Let's hope I'm wrong.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



According to this, it's HD:
http://www.tvtechnology.com/features...ter_cars.shtml 


"A production crew from Moody Street of Boston is shooting 'American Chopper' with Panasonic's AJ-HDC27F, a variable frame-rate DVCPRO HD camcorder that's also compatible with PAL and other international formats. (Pilgrim's analog shows are aired worldwide.) The camera can convert both 1080i and 720p to 1080p/24, serving as a 'universal master' from which 25 fps PAL and other TV formats can be derived."


----------



## Wazzu94

Cool - I was wrong, which is good for a change










Only problem now is that I'm never around to watch the show live, so I have to Tivo it off the SD channels......


----------



## jameskollar

I know this has been mentiined before, but IMO it bears repeating.


Comcast, you better watch out. Check this out:


Standard HD Package Channel Line-Up

504 KOMO- ABC

505 KING - NBC

507 KIRO- CBS

510 KTWB - WB

511 KSTW - UPN

512 KBTC - PBS

513 KCPQ - FOX

540 Showtime - free to subscriber of Showtime

541 HBO- free to subscriber of HBO

542 Starz! - free to subscriber of Starz!

543 Cinemax - free to subscriber of Cinemax


HDTV Receiver Pricing

Customers with digital service $6.95

Customers with analog service $9.95


This is the offering from Click! (Tacomas alternative to Comcast). Notice that they already have CBS and UPN.


And (this was news to me) they are EXPANDING! This summer they are moving into University Place and Fircrest. Lakewood to follow after that (I'm in Lakewood!). In addition, several other HD offerings and also has broadband support. Ain't competition great!


----------



## jimre

So when is Click expanding to King County?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> So when is Click expanding to King County?



Ummm.... (Sheepishly) Never. Its supplied and operated by Tacoma Power. You need to move. There's plenty of room for you in Pierce County


----------



## Malcolm_B

I just got VOD in Auburn. Like the fact I can put on something like the "Black Hawk Down" episode from The History Channel. I'll probably use this more than I thought, and hope more content comes down the pipe.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Indeed. The feud between Comcast and Cox is well documented. I don't blame Comcast for sticking to their guns. KIRO/Cox did the exact same thing to Mellinium Cable. The funny thing is that Cox has nothing to gain by this, as they don't serve any customers here. They either charge Comcast a fee in line with the other stations or they get nothing. Right now they are getting nothing. How does that serve their business and shareholders?
> 
> 
> Anyway it will be sorted out eventually, either by the parties involved or by the feds.*



Agreed. Our Cox-owned Fox affiliate (KTVU) and its digital signal are caught up in the negotiations between Cox corporate and Comcast corporate.


I don't think the feds will ever become involved, however. What will ultimately lead to a solution is the expiration of the analog contract(s) between Cox and Comcast for KIRO, KTVU, etc.


When the analog contracts expire, I am convinced that Comcast will not sign a new contract unless Cox agrees to digital (including HD) retransmission along with the analog. At that point, a huge battle might ensue, with the analog signals being pulled from Comcast's lineup temporarily until a resolution is reached.


----------



## Al Shing

Click appears to be missing KCTS HD, INHD, INHD2, DISCHD, and ESPN HD.


It only has CBS to crow about, but I'll take the five over the one.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Click appears to be missing KCTS HD, INHD, INHD2, DISCHD, and ESPN HD



Hmmm... Missed the KCTS HD. I don't watch sports so ESPN is not a big deal to me but I know thats a big deal to many of you. INHD and INHD2 are only offered by the cable company. Didn't know Comcast was offering DISCHD. What channel is it on.?


All that aside, I'm not sure I would switch to Click! The main point is, here is come serious competition for Comcast which in the end benefits all of us. (At least I think it does)


----------



## Malcolm_B

Discovery HD will be on 663 starting July 1. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## jameskollar

Thanks Malcolm. I was unaware of that! I'm looking forward to that also.


----------



## patfaram

Anyone having PQ issues? For about a month now the edges of any image on the screen appear "squiggly" for lack of a better term. It's like a moving sawtooth edge. It happens on Comp Vid & Firewire. OTA & DVDs are fine. I haven't added anything new that would cause interferance. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Roto

I finally got On Demand yesterday. There was more there than I thought. Enough that I might use that instead of channel surfing when I don't have anything recorded on my Replay that I want to watch.


Now maybe INHD will work again for me once they get Discovery HD on. I always seem to get some HD problem whenever they've made upgrades.


----------



## JasG

Has anyone heard when Comcast Seattle will roll out the "Get Local" category for On Demand?


I am very disappointed to see such a limited menu of shows - missing all of the broadcast network shows - and cable shows like USA's Monk and FX' Nip/Tuck - and all the great BBC shows.


----------



## wareagle

I noticed a pattern, in that VOD programs longer than 60 minutes appear in the Saved Program list and can be resumed where they were left off, while any programs 60 minutes or less will not appear in the Saved Program list. This seems to be true whether the program is a movie or not. For example, the series Band of Brothers #4 (60') is not resumable while #10 (63') is; the movie Angels in America (not recommended) #3 (58') is not resumable while #5 (64') is. Since the "fast" forward is pretty slow, that's something to consider when you have to interrupt watching a program -- it may be in the Saved Program list. It would be nice if they all were.


----------



## vion

FYI


Click has a lot of HD channels to choose from, Sign me up!!! (as soon as they get to Lakewood)


Premium Package Channel Line-Up

520 ESPN HD

521 HDNet Movies

522 HDNet

523 Discovery HD Theatre


Premium Package Pricing

Customers with digital service $9.00

Customers with analog service $15.00


Standard Package Channel Line-Up

504 KOMO- ABC

505 KING - NBC

507 KIRO- CBS

510 KTWB - WB

511 KSTW - UPN

512 KBTC - PBS

513 KCPQ - FOX

540 Showtime - free to subscriber of Showtime


541 HBO- free to subscriber of HBO

542 Starz! - free to subscriber of Starz!

543 Cinemax - free to subscriber of Cinemax


HDTV Receiver Pricing

Customers with digital service $6.95

Customers with analog service


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vion_
> *FYI
> 
> 
> Click has a lot of HD channels to choose from, Sign me up!!! (as soon as they get to Lakewood)
> 
> 507 KIRO- CBS
> 
> 511 KSTW - UPN
> *



Now this just pisses me off. I wonder how much Click is paying for their KIRO feed VS what KIRO is asking from Comcast. And they have UPN. Sure, UPN only has one show in HD that's worth seeing in HD but it's still a show I cannot watch.


Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Now this just pisses me off. I wonder how much Click is paying for their KIRO feed VS what KIRO is asking from Comcast. And they have UPN. Sure, UPN only has one show in HD that's worth seeing in HD but it's still a show I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrr.*



I don't see KONG-HD on the Click list. Wonder how they avoided that? I'd trade the 0 KONG shows for the 1 on UPN (no matter what it is).


----------



## boykster

yeah, isn't kong's hd channel just a joke?


has there ever been a single hour of HD broadcast on KONG's hd channel?


Rich


----------



## Karyk

Doesn't KONG show NW Backroads and Evening Magazine?


In any case, Comcast's analog is so bad that watching SD on their HD system is almost mandatory.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Doesn't KONG show NW Backroads and Evening Magazine?
> 
> 
> In any case, Comcast's analog is so bad that watching SD on their HD system is almost mandatory.*



My analog is OK, but the HD upconvert is definitly way better. The funny thing I notice is that most of these guys seem to use embarasingly primitive scalers. The amount of jaggies and other scaling/deinterlacing artifacts I see (particularly on KING) are pretty sad. I also see tons of dot crawl on KING and KONG on their SD->HD upconverts. You'd thing a big fancy braodcaster could afford something as simple as a three line combe filter in their video processor.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Doesn't KONG show NW Backroads and Evening Magazine?
> 
> 
> In any case, Comcast's analog is so bad that watching SD on their HD system is almost mandatory.*



KONG shows SD tapes of those shows, and as far as I know haven't had any HD broadcasts. Since 106 is digital, the picture is much better than 6 (whether due to Comcast's effects on SD or just having it converted to digital further upstream).


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Since 106 is digital, the picture is much better than 6 (whether due to Comcast's effects on SD or just having it converted to digital further upstream).*



You probably should add "digital *and using HD bandwidth*" to your statement above. IMHO, some Comcast digital SD channels have the worst quality currently available. The bandwitdh is just too small. Now, the local channels get HD bandwidth, which makes a world of difference on the PQ.


-eric


----------



## miatasm

There is no Bandwith difference for the regular Digital Cable channels & HD Bandwidth......3 Mb/s is 3 Mb/s regaurdless if its an HD channel or a Digital Cable Channel....


The problem is that the regular Digital Channels are analog that are converted to digital (garbage in - garbage converted/compressed and then sent out).....& the channels you are saying are using "HD Bandwidth" (which is just like any other bandwidth) are digital & stay digital to the STB or TV.....


----------



## mpestrada74

I was flipping through the HD channels and noticed the new ESPN format. When did they get rid of the Strech-O-Vision? I'll admit I haven't checked ESPN out for quite some time because of the way it was displayed but this is a very welcome change.


----------



## Wazzu94

*ESPN Strech-o-Vision*


I think it was about three weeks ago, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Babula

They finally activated their new HDTV Studio...........


----------



## Babula

They finally activated their new HDTV Studio...........


----------



## ericjut

miatasm,


While I totally agree with you that an A->D will have an effect on the PQ, I'm not sure about your "3MB/s per HD channel" statement.


I don't know about you, but I'm getting my HD locals in 1080i right now, independently of the content being an HD program or not.


Are you saying that Comcast is recompressing MPEG2 1080i data into 3MB/s bandwidth?










In my last post, I just meant to say that it's more difficult to see compression artifacts on those channels compared to the SD digital channels.


-eric


----------



## Al Shing

Woke up to another HDCP synchronization message, which cleared up after a few moments. This was my cue to check the DVI input, which is now working again. Firmware is still at 7.10, but it appears there was a restart on the box overnight, since the menu cursor was positioned at the upper left selection "By Time".


Not sure if the DVI problem is fixed, but I can switch away from the DVI and back again without losing it.


----------



## Al Shing

The DVI quit working again when I switched to an SD channel, so I guess this was the result of a restart of the box and not a fix from Comcast.


----------



## darmad2002

Did they pull Deadwood off of VOD? I watched one episode last week and was all set to watch the second episode last night and when I went to the HBO menu and the sub-menu of Series, I didn't see Deadwood there. If they pulled it, then how long do they leave items on the menu? If it's still there, tell me what menu it's on.


Thanks Darryl


----------



## Wazzu94

Same thing happened with the 2nd season of Six Feet Under. It was there one day......gone the next.....


----------



## DDisney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by darmad2002_
> *Did they pull Deadwood off of VOD? I watched one episode last week and was all set to watch the second episode last night and when I went to the HBO menu and the sub-menu of Series, I didn't see Deadwood there. If they pulled it, then how long do they leave items on the menu? If it's still there, tell me what menu it's on.
> 
> 
> Thanks Darryl*



If the setup is similar to our area, there were a number of shows that were only available through 6/27. Each listing in the VOD guide shows how long it will be available but the offerings are normally updated about once per week here.


----------



## Bruceko

Discovery Hd is up on Channel 663. Now how about KIRO?


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Now how about KIRO?



I'd be happy if they manage to get KIRO in time for the new fall season, and since they surprised me with Discovery HD, well I won't put them down too much.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by darmad2002_
> *Did they pull Deadwood off of VOD?
> 
> Thanks Darryl*



They pulled it off but that's just how they do it, they rotate different stuff in and out of there on a weekly basis. HBO maintains a web site with information about their current and upcoming VOD offerings at http://www.hbo.com/hboondemand/index.html 


Hope that helps!


----------



## seabay

Anyone got any experience with D* OTA antenna? I live on the plateau in Renaissance Ridge. Any success with picking up a good signal from there or should I just bite the bullet and go with Comcast for local HD? Thanks.


----------



## jsamans

You should have a clear shot from there -- we are in a good spot up on the plateau. I live over in Heritage Hills next to Sahalee C.C. and there are just too many trees for me to get a good signal with the antenna DirecTV provided. I'm sure if I got a different antenna and messed around with it I could make it happen, but Comcast for just hi def locals is relatively inexpensive and no hassle.


----------



## alma321

Live in Bothell and channel 663 has been saying "Unauthorized" all day. Anyone else having this issue? Have already contacted Comcast, they sent out a couple of signals but still no Discovery HD.


----------



## stevelew

The tech was just at my house and I believe that 663 Discovery hasn't been launched yet even tho it's suppose to be. Maybe tomorrow.


Steve


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Live in Bothell and channel 663 has been saying "Unauthorized" all day. Anyone else having this issue? Have already contacted Comcast, they sent out a couple of signals but still no Discovery HD.*



Same problem here in North Bend: "Not Authorized"


----------



## boykster

Yep...not authorized in shoreline yet either...channel is there, just no feed...


rich


----------



## alma321

Guess we wont know when we will get it as no one at Comcast is to helpful. They told me it would be up in an hour as it has not been luanched in my area yet. (That was at 7 this morning) That was after 20 minutes of troulbeshooting. Anyone here have more info?


----------



## DeanM

It is active here in Bellingham, WA. Problem is both video and audio stop every 5,10,20 seconds or so for about a second, then it restarts... Pretty much means you can't really watch it.


// Dean


----------



## wareagle

Discovery HD has been active in the Bellevue Crossroads area all day today, with no problems for me. Does it require that you have the same packages as INHD does in order for it to be available?


----------



## alma321

Not sure but I do have the Platinum package.


----------



## Babula

Active in Woodinville now.


----------



## Al Shing

It has worked for me in Des Moines since this morning, when 663 didn't have a channel name and said "To Be Announced".


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *Yep...not authorized in shoreline yet either...channel is there, just no feed...
> 
> 
> rich*



I also had the "not authorized" problem. I called and found out that my Digital Gold Package no longer existed (it had been replaced by a lesser package that was also called Digital Gold) and that Comcast was only adding DSC-HD to current valid packages. The CSR told me that I could add DSC-HD by changing my current Digital Gold to a new Digital Gold package (by dropping either Starz, HBO, or Showtime) or by signing up for a different package.


As it turns out, Comcast had a deal on Digital Platinum that was $19.99/month for the first six months (over and above the $39.99/month for extended basic), which worked out to be much cheaper than what I was paying for Digital Gold. By going to Platinum, I added Cinemax (including Cinemax HD) plus TMC and DSC-HD. I just need to remember to downgrade again at New Year's.


----------



## CoolCanuck

What sort of extra cost am I looking at to get Discovery HD added if all I get is the locals in HD from Comcast right now?


----------



## boykster

well poo....I have a good package, but not the platinum one (probably the demoted gold one).


Why do I feel like I'm buying a used car everytime I call comcast about my service....they change their tune faster than the lakers lost the title....


I want my Discovery HDTV!


Rich


----------



## wareagle

The Comcast policy if you have a package that only exists because you signed up for it under AT&T seems to be that when you then sign up for something like HD you won't get any channels that are subsequently added to the new option. Seems like a sneaky way to force you to abandon the grandfathered AT&T package. Perhaps I'm wrong. But perhaps not.


----------



## CoolCanuck

I can hardly wait to sign up for a useless Digital cable Gold-Plated, Super-Platinum Extreme Edition Package of 250 channels just so I can get Discovery HD! If ever there was a time for a la carte, this is it.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Discovery HD was available here in Auburn since first thing in the morning yesterday without a problem.


----------



## jeff28

You don't have to sign up for a Super Gold Plated Extreme Edition Platinum Package... you should get DHDT if you had at least Limited Cable ($13.14/mo or less depending on area) as well as Digital Classic ($11.99/mo). you will also get the INHD channels, ESPNHD, Comcast ON DEMAND and the local broadcast HDTV.


----------



## jimre

After saying "Not Authorized" all day yesterday, Discovery HD showed up just fine this morning here in North Bend. After reading the other posts here I was surprised, because I also have the now-obsolete AT&T "Digital Gold" package. My guess: it's because I also subscribe to an obsolete AT&T $5.99/mo add-on package called "Digital Premier Pack".


----------



## boykster

well cool....I'll have to check it out when I get home....


For the record, I have the "Ticket-to" package (whatever that is) and it looks similar to the silver package (but missing some of the higher # digital channels - not premium stuff) and has 2 premiums...


Here's crossing my fingers! =D


Rich


----------



## r-gordon-7

Here in Seattle (Fremont), my Comcast picture through the Motorola HD cable box occasionally turns to a full screen of white snow. Doesn't affect the sound though. To get rid of it, I have to either change the channel to anything else and then right back again - or sometimes have to turn the Motorola HD cable box off and then right back on again. Minor annoyance, but an annoyance nonetheless. Anyone else have this problem...?


----------



## jkalles

After getting the same run around as some of you have gotten from Comcast customer service about needing to upgrade or loose a premium package in order to get Discovery HD I was surprised to discover the channel was active when I got home this evening.


I have had several tense e-mails back and forth with Comcast since last night, and had just received word that my issue was being forwarded to management after I threatened to go dish. I find it funny that my channel became active after I got that response. Although it is probably coincidence.


Perhaps there were enough other complaints from consumers with old AT&T packages that they gave up trying to force upgrade on everyone.


----------



## Vespa

I also called Comcast and they gave me the "you are on an old package so you don't get Discovery HD" line. I asked that CSR the net loss/gain and it appears that they my current Platinum package would lose about 5-6 channels (Bravo and a few others) in order to gain Discovery HD.

I need to do more research, but after reading this thread I popped on 663 and it was active.

Has anyone created a tracking sheet that shows Comcast's current packages and how they compare to old AT&T ones?


----------



## dave

Have Discovery HD in Bremerton. Didn't realize it until My TIVO told me a lineup change had occured.


----------



## Nausicaa

Speaking of TiVo, I received a message that Comcast is no longer providing cable service on the Eastside (it just shows Millenium Digital). Chowderheads. Sent them an email asking to have it added back.


We also showed "Not Authorized" for DHDT for about a day, but now it's happy. I'm on Digital Silver, I think. It is a Comcast package (not a grandfathered AT&T package).


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Vespa_
> *Has anyone created a tracking sheet that shows Comcast's current packages and how they compare to old AT&T ones?*



Probably not worth the time and effort needed to do this. Most people just call the CSR and complain about new channel X not working. CSR figures out that it will cost Y amount of dollars to convert over and get the channel working. Usually, the customer just agrees to the conversion to get the new channel, and avoid this problem happening again for the next new channel.


However, here is an updated list of what is in Comcast's digital tiers, in case people are missing channels and want to know what tier it is in.


Digital Classic:

101 Weatherscan Local, 120 Noggin, 121 Disc Kids, 136 G4TechTV,160 Sci-Fi Channel (we get this on analog 59), 161 GSN, 162 BBC America, 163 TV Land, 180/181 Bravo (analog 66), 183 style, 202/203 HGTV (analog 68), 220 Disc Health, 232 BYU TV, 233 EWTN, 251 CCTV Intnl, 270/277 History Channel (analog 37), 272 Sci Chan, 273 Nat GEO, 401 Fox Sports World, 402 ESPN News, 403/407 ESPN Classic, 404 OLN (analog 34), 405 Golf (analog 69), 410 ESPN2 (analog 32), 482 Major Broadcast Corp Network, 484 GAC, 486 Word, 501 TCM, 502 Women's Entertainment, 503 IFC


Digital Plus

122 Toon Disney, 126 Nick Toons, 135 MTV2 (analog 64), 201 Disc Home, 203 DIY, 204 Fine Living, 215 Nick G&S, 222 FitTV, 230 Trinity Broadcasting Net, 231 Insp Life, 271 Disc Times, 274 Disc Wings, 275 BIO, 276 Hist Intl, 471 VH1 Country, 472 MTV Hits, 473 VH1 Classic, 474 VH1 Soul, 504 LMN, 516 WAM, 517 ENC E, 518 ENC W, 519 ENC Love E, 520 ENC Love W, 521 ENC Myst E, 522 ENC Myst W, 523 ENC Westerns E, 527 ENC True E, 528 ENC True W, 529 ENC Action E, 530 ENC Action W


Digital Extra

123 Goodlife TV, 125 NWI, 128 Bloomberg TV, 137 Trio, 138 Wisdom, 182 Ovation, 240 Intl Channel (analog 70), 294 G4TechTV, 406 Outdoor Channel, 408 Speed Channel (analog 33), 413 Fox Digital Atlantic, 414 Fox Dig Central, 418 Fox Dig Pacific, 416 NBA TV, 476 Fuse, 481 BET Jazz, 505 Sundance, 506 Fox Movie Channel


----------



## Nausicaa

I must say that KING did a great job with their HDTV broadcast of the WaMu fireworks show last night. Looked really nice. I TiVo'd KOMO since they were in Digital SD 4:3 (as was KCPQ) and watched it afterwards. Looked mighty muted in comparison.







I was kind of surprised about KOMO, as their ads during the day were in 16:9.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *here is an updated list of what is in Comcast's digital tiers, in case people are missing channels and want to know what tier it is in.
> *



Although I have these digital packages, and have recently switched from an old AT&T deal to Platinum, I do not have the digital channels which have analog counterparts (in particular 408 vs. 33 for Speed). The digital channels I don't have don't show up at all. Who gets them????? I'd love for Comcast to dump as many analogs as possible.


----------



## Malcolm_B

The KING HD fireworks presentation was excellent, and didn't have what I hate in usual shows...the shots of the audience staring upward! I was VERY surprised by KOMO and their 4:3 presentation. I expected that from Q13, but not KOMO.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Although I have these digital packages, and have recently switched from an old AT&T deal to Platinum, I do not have the digital channels which have analog counterparts (in particular 408 vs. 33 for Speed). The digital channels I don't have don't show up at all. Who gets them????? I'd love for Comcast to dump as many analogs as possible.*



The Channel Guide lists those as digital channels in the appropriate tier, but locally, Comcast has decided to make those analog channels, probably because of local agreements, or local channel demand. When they're moved to analog, they are removed from the digital side.


I can't answer to digital channels not showing up at all, since I have Platinum with Digital Extra. All the premium foreign languge channels show up, even though I don't subscribe to most of them.


When I was missing channels in the past, I had to call the CSR to deal with it. Usually, they did something at the headend that fixed it by the next day. Sometimes it resulted in some error in the account record.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *The Channel Guide lists those as digital channels in the appropriate tier, but locally, Comcast has decided to make those analog channels, probably because of local agreements, or local channel demand. When they're moved to analog, they are removed from the digital side.
> 
> 
> I can't answer to digital channels not showing up at all, since I have Platinum with Digital Extra. All the premium foreign languge channels show up, even though I don't subscribe to most of them.
> 
> 
> When I was missing channels in the past, I had to call the CSR to deal with it. Usually, they did something at the headend that fixed it by the next day. Sometimes it resulted in some error in the account record.*



I didn't mean to be misleading; I was only referring to the digital versions of the analog ones as not showing up. But what is "The Channel Guide" -- and what meaning does it have if it has no basis in reality?


----------



## Al Shing

The Channel Guide is the monthly magazine that you can subscribe to from Comcast. It covers all the Comcast systems in the state, so it is necessarily generic.


As far as basis in reality? I don't know what you mean, but there are systems in this state that likely have HGTV, Speed, and International Channel on the digital side instead of the analog side. The Channel Guide has far more accurate information about local Comcast systems than Comcast's web site.


----------



## jimre

I assumed that some of these channels - Golf and HGTV, for example - were moved to analog right after Comcast purchased those networks. Analog channels = larger audience = more advertising revenue. Might as well give the advantage to their own in-house networks.


----------



## mpestrada74

Anyone having problems with INHD and INHD2? I've gotten the message "This channel will be available shortly" for the past week or so and it never clears up. Called Comcast and they have no idea why it's doing that and they're sending out a tech, but I was wanted to know if anyone else was having a similar problem.


----------



## Jeremyfr




> Quote:
> I must say that KING did a great job with their HDTV broadcast of the WaMu fireworks show last night.



hehe my wife and I sat on the side of the freeway in the express lanes and watched it







hehe so did hundreds of other people on I-5 it was quite amusing really.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeremyfr_
> *hehe my wife and I sat on the side of the freeway in the express lanes and watched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe so did hundreds of other people on I-5 it was quite amusing really.*



Cool - how do you watch HDTV from I-5? Some new high-speed wireless from Comcast that you're beta testing, Jeremy?


----------



## boykster

I missed King's HD broadcast of the fireworks...I was too busy on my boat in elliott bay seeing it in living color from a few hundred feet....


Very cool


Rich


----------



## markhs

I have to say that after watching Discovery HD for the last couple of days, it has become one of my favorite channels. I especially like Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone else see American chopper in HD on Wednesday? it looked awesome!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Oh man, I missed American Chopper in HD! I never watched the show until I caught the Father's Day marathon and then I got hooked! Gotta write myself a note a watch it next time.


----------



## djmattyb

Has anyone heard if the All-Star Game on FOX Tuesday night will be in HD (aka FOX Widescreen)? I don't see any mention of it on their web site.


-Matt


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Has anyone heard if the All-Star Game on FOX Tuesday night will be in HD (aka FOX Widescreen)? I don't see any mention of it on their web site.
> 
> 
> -Matt*



Haven't been able to track it down yet (probably 16x9, 480p -- the best they have). The Home Run Derby is in HD on ESPN tonight 5-7.


----------



## djmattyb

The first 3 innings were in FOX widescreen but then the screen flickered in the top of the 3rd and it went to what looks like true 1080 HD. Weird! I love it so I won't complain.


----------



## Lodep

Hey All,


I'm wondering what STB I'll get with the HD package and if it will give me component and S-video simultaneously. Thanks for any info.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Yes the dct 6200 outputs all video connections at the same time incl. Firewire


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lodep_
> *Hey All,
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what STB I'll get with the HD package and if it will give me component and S-video simultaneously. Thanks for any info.*



Welcome to AVS...check out the DCT FAQ below.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> The first 3 innings were in FOX widescreen but then the screen flickered in the top of the 3rd and it went to what looks like true 1080 HD. Weird! I love it so I won't complain.



Dang, that's what I get for not bothering to check out 113!


----------



## djmattyb

But then the FOX widescreen came back on after the commercial break. Maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. Anyways, it was good that FOX had it on. The only thing that was lame is that because it was on FOX they had 2 Americal Idol's sing at the game. Ugh. Gimme a break.


----------



## r_e_l

NBC claims they will have a wide coverage of the Olympics in HDTV. they have something called "NBC HDTV". anyone knows what that? do we have it ? will we have it?


from NBC website:


The Olympic flame burns outside the Parthenon in Athens, Greece.

The most in-depth Olympic broadcast in history is coming August 11-29 to the NBC Universal networks (NBC, MSNBC, CNBC, USA, Bravo, Telemundo, NBC HDTV).


thanks


----------



## jeff28

my understanding is that they are referring to the regular NBC-HD feed on channel 105.


----------



## r_e_l

i found the following information at http://www.tvbarn.com/ticker/archives/021458.html 


¡For the first time by a U.S. broadcaster at a Summer Olympics, NBC will provide high definition coverage. NBC’s HDTV affiliates will offer separate, in-depth coverage in high definition from several venues in Athens. The high definition coverage on NBC digital affiliates totals 399 hours and accounts for the vast majority of the increased coverage. The USA Network coverage will be 49 total hours.


and


HDTV For the first time by a U.S. broadcaster at a Summer Olympics, NBC will provide high definition coverage. NBC’s separate, unique HDTV coverage on NBC’s digital affiliates, presented by Sony Electronics Inc., will provide HDTV coverage on delay of six sports from the only main Olympic venues provided in high definition by the Olympic host broadcaster. Those sports include swimming, diving, gymnastics, track and field, medal rounds of basketball and the men’s soccer gold medal final. The HDTV coverage will total 399 hours and is a completely different production from the standard definition broadcast on the network. NBC has 124 HDTV affiliates with the potential to cover 86 percent of the country.



Is king considered to be affiliate? and are they part of the 124? will they have different programing on ch 105 then ch 5?


----------



## nishant

I just found this page:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/tvlisting...59/detail.html 


To me, it looks as if they have a separate HDTV channel that is dedicated to broadcasting only the Olpympics in HD.


Hey Jeremy, is there anyway you contact some friends at Comcast and find out what the real deal is here?


----------



## nishant

After a little more digging, I found this link:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/tvlisting...48/detail.html 


Here's a description of the HDTV channel:


[channel logo here]

24 hours a day


For the first time by a U.S. broadcaster at a Summer Olympics, NBC will provide high definition coverage. NBC's separate, unique HDTV coverage on NBC's digital affiliates, presented by Sony Electronics Inc., will provide HDTV coverage on delay of six sports from the only main Olympic venues provided in high definition by the Olympic host broadcaster. Those sports include swimming, diving, gymnastics, track and field, medal rounds of basketball and the men's soccer gold medal final. The HDTV coverage will total 399 hours and is a completely different production from the standard definition broadcast on the network. NBC has 124 HDTV affiliates with the potential to cover 86 percent of the country.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well if KING will be carrying the "normal" SD NBC broadcast in digital 4:3 on 105, maybe they will dedicate KONG 106 to the HD 16:9 feed?


----------



## wareagle

Now that "On Demand" is here, will the "iN Demand" feature be dropped, freeing up resources for less redundant things -- like HD On Demand and additional HD channels?


The online Comcast response to the FAQ:


"Will I continue to get Pay-Per-View as well as ON DEMAND from Comcast Digital Cable? "


says:


"Initially, movies will be available on both ON DEMAND from Comcast Digital Cable and Pay-Per-View. You will continue to get the same great events and live shows on Pay-Per-View that are currently available."


Use of the word "initially" seems to hold out promise.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Well if KING will be carrying the "normal" SD NBC broadcast in digital 4:3 on 105, maybe they will dedicate KONG 106 to the HD 16:9 feed?*



Comcast's tv spots indicate that NBC's HD Olympics coverage will be on 105. But, who knows???


----------



## Nausicaa

Well, http://www.nbcolympics.com/tvlisting...48/detail.html notes that HDTV coverage will be "on delay", so perhaps 105 will carry the SD stuff live and then show the HD stuff later.


Athens is GMT+1, so I'm not sure how "live" the Live coverage will be.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Well, http://www.nbcolympics.com/tvlisting...48/detail.html notes that HDTV coverage will be "on delay", so perhaps 105 will carry the SD stuff live and then show the HD stuff later.
> 
> 
> Athens is GMT+1, so I'm not sure how "live" the Live coverage will be.*



I suspect they'll handle this Olympics like they did the last one. Edit together eight hours of HD coverage, then start it at some fixed time and run it three times, then start over with the next days's HD package. Seems like last time the first run was less than 24 hours' delay, like late the same night...or early the next morning.


----------



## jeff28

Hope this provides some clarification.... apparently the confusion is that the NBC-HD feed on channel 105 will not mirror the SD feed on channel 5. It will be a completely different broadcast designed specifically for HD. There is no "new NBC-HD" channel for Comcast to pick-up.


*Comcast delivers gold medal HDTV programming from the Summer Olympics on Channel 105 (WWA) or 106 (Spokane). First time by a US broadcaster at a Summer Olympics: unique HDTV coverage on NBC's digital affiliates with 399 hours of coverage, one day delay, 6 - 8 hours looped. Completely different production from the standard definition broadcast on the network there are six favorite sports in High-Def: Swimming, Diving, Gymnastics, Track & Field, Medal rounds of basketball and Men's soccer gold medal final.*


----------



## sastimac

I now have good signal and a 6200 box, with DVI and firewire. What can I do with the firewire? What do I need to use it?


Ciao,


----------



## jimre

Now that we have firmware ver 7.10 here in the Seattle area, you can use the firewire port to:
record ANY HD channel to a "5C" compliant device, such as a JVC DVHS VCR.
record any NON-ENCRYPTED HD channel (local HD channels only) to a PC as well. See this thread .


----------



## ericjut

sastimac,


As far as HD on a PC is concerned, follow those instructions found at the top of the thread to the letter and everything should be fine.


Also, I suggest you try the VLC player first. IMHO, even if it has a lot of bugs, it's definitely my favorite of the bunch (and it supports real-time streaming directly from the Firewire input).


BTW, I hope you have a relatively beefy machine. You'll need it.










-eric


----------



## Lodep

Had my HD install today (I have Comcast broadband but haven't had cable tv since '98 - had to have Speedvision ya know - oh and a new "drop" was installed to my house with the broadband) and apparently the installer nor I actually tuned in any of the HD channels at the time and I left for the day. So I get home tonight and all the HD channels are diagonally rolling. Phoned Comcast and they reset the box with no luck and of course think it is something with my connections and I told them that we disconnected my OTA STB and plugged the wires right into their box. Dispatch will be calling me tomorrow to try to get somebody out here. I'm wondering if the installer didn't do everything he needed to do up on the pole and it's as simple as that. DOH!


----------



## Lodep

Well heck now it's been working for about the last hour - weird.

That Discovery HD sure looks good.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Man what the heck is taking so long? They promised this before end of the year LAST year. Come on Comcast. Get it done.


----------



## djmattyb

Is KIRO broadcasting the Hydros OTA in HD? Not that I'll be able to watch with Comcast as my provider, but I was just curious.


----------



## mimler

Anyone else having major PQ problems (digital signal breakups) with Discovery HD? It has been unwatchable for the last few days. All other HD channels are fine. Time to call Comcast I guess. I live in Newcastle (South of Bellevue).


----------



## jimre

SUNSPOTS I tell you! SUNSPOTS!










I SWEAR these HD channel breakups sometimes seem to correspond to major solar flare activity. A big one peaked last night, according to www.spaceweather.com . Of course, Disc-HD looks just fine here in North Bend right now. So it's either just a coincidence, or the solar flares have subsided for now.


This seemed to happen with INHD/INHD2 for a couple weeks last fall, also during a major solare flare outbreak.


----------



## rverginia

I haven't noticed any video breakup (hockey pucks). The thing I notice is that the audio volume levels really fluctuate from station to station, and program to program. Even though Discovery HD doesn't have commercialsm they do insert self promos that really blast the sound level. Do I have a wrong setting on my TV or is it just that Comcast doesn't pay enough attention to this?


----------



## Al Shing

In case you haven't noticed, 114 KOMON showed up on the system. It is the ABC 24/7 digital news channel covering the DNC.


It looks like h*ll, and the audio is horribly out of sync.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *In case you haven't noticed, 114 KOMON showed up on the system. It is the ABC 24/7 digital news channel covering the DNC.
> 
> 
> It looks like h*ll, and the audio is horribly out of sync.*



Audio out of sync -- just like 104, when the audio doesn't completely fade away.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *In case you haven't noticed, 114 KOMON showed up on the system. It is the ABC 24/7 digital news channel covering the DNC.
> 
> 
> It looks like h*ll, and the audio is horribly out of sync.*



turn to INHD 1


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *turn to INHD 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looks great - fantastic picture!


----------



## Vespa

Anyone know if the latest firmware update to the Motorola's fixed that DVI protection error?


----------



## miatasm

So far so good....


----------



## Al Shing

Just noticed PPVHD on Channel 800. The only thing scheduled is the Tyson Boxing match tomorrow. $44.95 from 6PM-10PM.


----------



## Al Shing

Now here's a shock - KCTS HD was in DD 5.1 Saturday night during Over California. I'll have to watch Soundstage this week to see if it will be in DD 5.1 as well.


----------



## jameskollar

There was a rumor several months back that we would be getting HD DVRs sometime this fall and that the guide would be switched over to Microsoft. Hope that's true. At the Mot site they have a very funny (not real informative) demostration of MS TV starring Pat Cashman.


Check this out. 


Go to Interactive Program guide and follow the links to the Micrososft TV Launch Video link.


BTW: The TV Guide demo is extremely lame. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Added Starz yesterday (with the $5.99 a month for 3 months deal) and I have to say, with On Demand, it is a whole lot more tempting to keep after the deal is over. I like being able to turn on a movie when I feel like it, like Big Trouble in Little China. Looking forward to watching Lost in Translation in HD soon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Added Starz yesterday (with the $5.99 a month for 3 months deal) and I have to say, with On Demand, it is a whole lot more tempting to keep after the deal is over. I like being able to turn on a movie when I feel like it, like Big Trouble in Little China. Looking forward to watching Lost in Translation in HD soon.*



That may not happen (Lost IT in HD) -- The Starz HD page doesn't list it:
http://www.starz.com/se/starz/hdtv.html 


Seems strange, since there's a "wide screen" version available OnDemand. We may not know for sure until the 9PM Saturday Starz HD channel movie either is or is not in HD.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Audio out of sync -- just like 104, when the audio doesn't completely fade away.*



It's a Comcast problem. The sync is fine on the original boradcast. Those of you wiht ATSC tuners can add 4.2 and get this feed in all of its 2mbps glory.


Grrrr. Multicasting is evil. look at the macro-block fest that is KCTS HD. I can only hope that modern MPEG2 encoders can give us good HD at 17.2 mbps.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *That may not happen (Lost IT in HD) -- The Starz HD page doesn't list it:
> http://www.starz.com/se/starz/hdtv.html *



Yeah, since I posted I've read on another post that Starz track record of presenting HD movies is spotty, at best; may switch back to HBO at the end of this 3 month special.


----------



## wareagle

I watched the OnDemand version of "Lost in Translation" last night. To keep this message in conformance with the forum, I'll just say that I doubt that HD would save this overrated film.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I watched the OnDemand version of "Lost in Translation" last night. To keep this message in conformance with the forum, I'll just say that I doubt that HD would save this overrated film.*



Totally agree. I watched it on DVD about a month ago, I don't know may be I was not in the right mood or something, but I didn't get it. I kept waiting it to get better at some point, but it never happened and all of a sudden it ended


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *Totally agree. I watched it on DVD about a month ago, I don't know may be I was not in the right mood or something, but I didn't get it. I kept waiting it to get better at some point, but it never happened and all of a sudden it ended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Uneventful, to say the least. I've liked a lot of movies that most of the current moviegoers would walk out of, but this one just seemed to lie there. I think it was the expectations that did it -- by the time I figured out nothing was going to happen, it was too late to appreciate it for whatever was there. Seems similar to your experience.


(I would apologize for wasting bandwidth on an off-topic discussion, but no one seems to be standing in line to grab the mike!)


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Glad it's not just me. I didn't get it.


----------



## Nausicaa

I really liked it, but perhaps it's having lived in Japan as a _gaijin_ that helped. Then again, it might have had nothing to do with it.


----------



## JasG

I just realized that my wife and I have changed viewing habits without even noticing....


We seem to have stopped watching KIRO completely because the HD channels are so much more engaging. (The tuner just never gets turned on these days)


Are others doing the same?


I wonder if the KIRO advertisers realize that they are starting to lose eyeballs?


----------



## Nausicaa

KIRO gets TiVo'd. I won't watch it live, even if it is the only thing on (like CSI). I'd rather watch it the following day and skip past the commercials.


I still watch more shows on CBS then ABC or NBC, so when Cox does eventually decide to allow Comcast to carry KIRO in HD, then they will become my most-watched station and their advertisers will get full exposure to my eyeballs. But until then, they get nothing.


----------



## biz_qwik

I ONLY watch HD besides sporting evernts. It makes me feel so relaxed to not have to concentrate nearly as much. But HANDS DOWN....the best thing is the lack of go awful commercials. Kiro offers nothing for me..... You are not alone!


----------



## Darrel McBane

I spent a month in Korea last year for business. So, I can relate to "Lost In Translation" and Bills character there. I liked the movie a lot. I guess you had to be there!?










I only watch "2 1/2 MEN" and Letterman on KIRO. David is still the king of late night. I do wish KIRO and Comcast would stop their pissing contest and take care of their viewers though.


I've been watching "Soundstage" in HD this past week. Cindy Lauper was great the four time I saw her set.


I wish channel 114 was more consistent in its audio sync to video. And the picture looks even worse than standard digital stations.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *I just realized that my wife and I have changed viewing habits without even noticing....
> 
> 
> We seem to have stopped watching KIRO completely because the HD channels are so much more engaging. (The tuner just never gets turned on these days)
> 
> 
> Are others doing the same?
> 
> 
> I wonder if the KIRO advertisers realize that they are starting to loose eyeballs?*




Me too... out of sight, out of mind


I don't even know what is on KIRO anymore. The last thing I wanted to see on KIRO was the Superbowl. I usually flip through my favorites which includes all the HD channels plus a few extra (Food Network, Comedy Channel). If KIRO ever shows up in HD I guess I'll see what I have been missing but until then, who cares


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Darrel McBane_
> *I wish channel 114 was more consistent in its audio sync to video. And the picture looks even worse than standard digital stations.*



Indeed. If Comcast can't do anything for us as far as getting KIRO-HD, at least they could do something about improving the technical quality of what they have -- either by working on it themselves or exerting influence on the real culprits. KOMO-HD audio is usually out of sync, and often the picture freezes. Last night the Tonight Show video on KING-HD was replaced by a static slide for a considerable time around midnight. The SD picture was OK during this period.


----------



## quarque

My neighbor was asking me about Comcast Digital and I was not sure about one of his questions: if you switch from analog to digital do you lose the ability to hook old TV's directly to the cable for analog channels? In other words, is there a filter or something that blocks the analogs when you convert to digital?


TIA


----------



## elb2000

Nope...I have digital cable and HDTV and am still able to hook up TVs without a box and get a ton of channels.


----------



## quarque

Thanks - I'll pass that along.







What are they charging for additional boxes?


----------



## Nausicaa

About $5/month, I believe, but the Comcast page should note the specific.


----------



## jeff28

It's on Starz right now and is definitely HD. Don't know why it wasn't showing up on the Starz web site. Oh well, I agree with everyone else, it's a pretty anti-climactic movie.


----------



## Nausicaa

For those with OTA HD, did KIRO carry the hydros in HD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *It's on Starz right now and is definitely HD. Don't know why it wasn't showing up on the Starz web site. Oh well, I agree with everyone else, it's a pretty anti-climactic movie.*



I flipped over to it for a few minutes last night and it was wide, but I couldn't tell if it was HD. Looked more like the current Fox idea of HD.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *My neighbor was asking me about Comcast Digital and I was not sure about one of his questions: if you switch from analog to digital do you lose the ability to hook old TV's directly to the cable for analog channels? In other words, is there a filter or something that blocks the analogs when you convert to digital?TIA*



No. All digital cable means is that in addition to the analog services you also get access to the digital services. The digital services require a set top box.


IE: tune Ch 5 on your DCT6200 and it is still the same crappy analog signal you get with a regular TV.


----------



## conmaninseatown

Hydros were not HD. How could u even think they might do it in HD when they're too cheap/broke to do thier news in HD? What a let down for the last race anyway. Four tenths of a second. guh


----------



## Malcolm_B

Anyone going to watch the Hall of Fame game tonight in HD? I may watch the first half.


----------



## drbenson

Has anyone heard anything further on 6408 deployment? The Olympics are only days away, and I'm having a devil of a time getting HDTV Firewire recording working properly, despite all the help on AVSForum.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Has anyone heard anything further on 6408 deployment?*



Only that it will be 6412. That in itself will be excuse enough for further delay.


----------



## drbenson

6412 would mean two tuners and 120 gigs of storage, then? That's good. Further delays in getting them out to us, bad.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Anyone going to watch the Hall of Fame game tonight in HD? I may watch the first half.*



At least the audio seems to be all in-sync tonight. Maybe we have finally seen the last of this issue with ABC Network Sports. Does anyone know for sure... is FOX doing the Super Bowl this year? They're supposed to be broadcasting in "True HD" by the time their NFL coverage begins... With Comcast and Cox locked in a stalemate, I hope CBS will not have the Super Bowl again this year.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Does anyone know for sure... is FOX doing the Super Bowl this year?*



"The 2004 NFL on FOX season, one that will culminate with the live presentation of SUPER BOWL XXXIX, premieres Sunday, Sept. 12..."


----------



## djmattyb

The schedule from NFL.com shows:


Super Bowl XXXIX

Sunday, Feb. 6 (FOX)

Alltel Stadium, Jacksonville, Fla

http://www.nfl.com/schedules 


Looks like it's true.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *6412 would mean two tuners and 120 gigs of storage, then? That's good. Further delays in getting them out to us, bad.*



With this and OpenCable on the horizon there's cool stuff comming for cable users.


----------



## drbenson

I wish that 'horizon'- and the cool stuff- would make it to Kitsap County soon!


----------



## jsmbluecar

Is anyone else still having problems with the DVI input? I can't get the hdcp to sync up correctly with my PLV-Z2. I get all kinds of green lines and crap on the screen, although I can still see the picture. Component works fine.


----------



## miatasm

Does it look like this:











If so its probably a bad cable.........


I've seen this many times before........Does your cable have White Ends? Who makes it?


----------



## Malcolm_B

So, I was awake around 4 this morning and noticed that my box was downloading something; does it download every Thursday? I didn't see anything new. Just curious, being awake at that time (hurt my shoulder and it was really talking to me at that time) and waiting for it to finally get done.


----------



## Bremerton

New Firmware Upgrade and new Guide.


Firmware: 7.15


Way Better way clear WOW!



Im in the Seattle Area BTW!


----------



## markhs

This upgrade seems to have fixed the DVI handshake issue when changing inputs. I no longer have to unplug the DVI cable if I switch to the DVI input with the cable box on. However I do get a screen that appears to be split - almost like it is out of horizontal sync. This goes away if I switch channels or power cycle the cable box.


This is a big relief because my family seemed to keep forgetting to power off the cable box when switching inputs.


Nice to have this upgrade 


PS. The split screen issue seems only to happen when switching from one input (in my case 480p) to a HDTV signal (720p).


----------



## ericjut

markhs,


Just a thought, but have you tried to change your cable box output to 1080i? I had similar sync problems with the 720p.


-eric


----------



## Bremerton

Hey do you guys get audio with DVI?


I hooked up my DVI cables and hooked up the optical out to my tv from cable box and no audio!



Must I use the component audio jacks or what do i need to do to get soundz?


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *markhs,
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but have you tried to change your cable box output to 1080i? I had similar sync problems with the 720p.
> 
> 
> -eric*



Thanks for your suggestion, however, my TV has a native resolution of 720p so I prefer to not have the signal go through one more conversion. Actually this isn't much of a problem really and I can easily live with it.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bremerton_
> *Hey do you guys get audio with DVI?
> 
> 
> I hooked up my DVI cables and hooked up the optical out to my tv from cable box and no audio!
> 
> 
> 
> Must I use the component audio jacks or what do i need to do to get soundz?*



DVI is video only, you need to feed audio through component. My TV has audio component jacks right next to the DVI input.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bremerton_
> *New Firmware Upgrade and new Guide.
> 
> 
> Firmware: 7.15
> 
> Way Better way clear WOW!
> *



Well I'm seeing 7.15 but everything pretty much looks the same to me. rats. what's new about the guide over there?


----------



## Al Shing

One of the menu items got changed to "Olympics".


S/W level is now 51.88. I think it was 51.22(?)


HDCP still is not fixed.


----------



## jameskollar

Got 7.15 in Lakewood.


Ever since I got 7.10 my JVC30k recordings are garbage. Random and frequent pixelation and sound drop out. I've scheduled two HD recordings to occur tonight. Hopefully, they'll actually work.


BTW: So far, just watching live on my JVC30K I have not seen any dropouts on HD. Anectodal, but too me it seems better than it was before.


----------



## jsamans

7.15 here in Sammamish, came in last night. Still the same old crappy (compared to DirecTV) guide though.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *HDCP still is not fixed.*



Al - what issue with HDCP are you still having problems with? it looks like 7.15 at least addressed the DVI with HDCP issue where the box wouldn't sync with the tv if the box was on first (or on a different set of inputs) (thus having to turn on the tv first, then the box). is it something else?


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bremerton_
> *New Firmware Upgrade and new Guide.
> 
> Firmware: 7.15
> 
> Way Better way clear WOW!
> 
> Im in the Seattle Area BTW!*



I do think they've tweaked the video a bit. Some of the analog channels look a bit clearer than usual. The HD stuff looks HD, cannot really tell if there's any difference.


Still the same crappy Gemstar/TVGuide software. How has it changed. Am I missing something?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *Al - what issue with HDCP are you still having problems with? it looks like 7.15 at least addressed the DVI with HDCP issue where the box wouldn't sync with the tv if the box was on first (or on a different set of inputs) (thus having to turn on the tv first, then the box). is it something else?*



It comes up with the blue screen saying the HDCP has been compromised and to use the component outputs. The DVI output is black screen. Pretty much works the way it did under 7.10 for me.


Also, when the box is first turned on, the HD picture on the component outputs is screwed up and you have to flip away from the channel and back again to fix it.


----------



## raidbuck

I got both of these screen error messages (DVI and component) after getting 7.15 in Baltimore. But they do go away by playing with it. I don't ever turn off the 6208 so I only got the DVI once, but I've gotten the screwed up picture on components twice (it comes up in split screen). It hasn't impacted my viewing, fortunately.


Rich N.


----------



## brente

weird. that's exactly the problem that 7.15 cleared up for me.


what tv do you have? (I have a fujitsu plasma) maybe someone else here has the same and can confirm there's still a problem...


also, I have noticed that when I turn the box on with the tv already on, initially I may get a screen full of "noise" (almost like an analog signal with no connection) and a second later the picture comes on. I noticed this with INHD1 this morning. maybe just waiting for the hdcp sync up?


----------



## Malcolm_B

channel 800 says: PPVHD and the info states On Demand in HD. Hmmmm. Any clue when this will be started?


----------



## jeff28

That PPVHD channel may be where they offered the Tyson fight in HD for like fifty bucks a week or so ago.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *Thanks for your suggestion, however, my TV has a native resolution of 720p so I prefer to not have the signal go through one more conversion. Actually this isn't much of a problem really and I can easily live with it.*



Are you aware that any 1080i content (which is the majority of what we're getting on Comcast) will get converted to 720p on the cable box that's using mediocre resampling technology? I don't know what pj/tv you're using, but you may get better results letting your pj/tv doing the resampling instead of the 6208. It's worth a try at the least.


On the other hand, you would always resample and 720p channels would get resampled twice, so I understand where you're coming from.










-eric


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *That PPVHD channel may be where they offered the Tyson fight in HD for like fifty bucks a week or so ago.*



Yeah, you're right! I haven't taken a spin through all the channels in a long time and it was wishful thinking finding that On Demand HD channel.


----------



## Al Shing

HDCP Problem - If you switch the TV's input to the DVI and then power off/power on the DCT, it brings the DVI back online. I don't know if that worked on the 7.10 firmware because I never tried it. Beats having to unplug/replug the box, or disconnecting/reconnecting the DVI connector.


PPVHD Channel - The PPVHD label has been removed from Channel 800 on my box, it just says To Be Announced now. So now there's two channels like that - 800 and 998.


----------



## jeff28

Well looks like it's going to be good... I was a little concerned by posts in other thread saying they were just seeing the SD feed 4:3 with black bars in other markets... the announcers sound a little funny though, don't they? Maybe it's just me?#~


----------



## acewon

I'm also noticing a twangy sound with the HD Olympics NBC broadcast. This might be a result of their Dolby Digital 5.1 output? The picture quality is top-notch though.


----------



## Karyk

I'm getting the 2002 Olympics on Comcast. Am I getting a subchannel or what? I didn't think Comcast did subchannels.


According to the Portland thread the HD is an hour delayed (beyond the SD delay). I'll check it out later.


----------



## ericjut

They just switched back to the 2004 ones...


So weird that they showed the 2002 Winters for a while though... (especially that channel 5 was showing the 2004 all along).


----------



## guapote

I have the new firmware 7.15 and I seem to have lost my Dolby Digital signal. Does anybody know if the 6200 needs to be reconfigured for DD? I have not changed anything but seem to be getting only a stereo signal out of the SPDIF connection. I only noticed this tonight watching The Italian Job on showtime HD. Perhaps it was not broadcast in 5.1? I checked other channels after the show ended and only got stereo on all of them. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. I have not changed any settings on my processor (Lexicon MC12) and all the other inputs (such as dvd and xbox continue to work in DD 5.1


----------



## artseattle

Thanks for pointing out the change in sound output after the firmware upgrade. I've been watching the Opening Ceremonies in ProLogic for the past three hours. I went into the Comcast Menu and played with the Audio setting. I really didn't do anything that I can attribute the change to but...when I switched back the Olympics on KING was in Dolby Digital 5.1. Go figure. I also noticed that the weather channel on 101 is also in 5.1 and sounds great. Right now at 11:00pm:


Dolby Digital


101

105

108

550

663

664


I went back into the Menu and set the Audio back to where I think it was earlier tonight. "TV" and... still on 5.1???


Art in Seattle


----------



## noombs

I've also lost 5.1 output with firmware 7.15. I fiddled with the Audio setting and tried powering the box off, unplugging it, changing channels, etc. with no luck. Anyone else seeing this problem, or able to fix it?


- Mike


----------



## noombs

Nevermind... I got 5.1 working... I tried fiddling with my audio settings again and got things working by selecting the "Advanced" option. It seems that this is intended to enable 5.1 output despite the dumbed down name. But I've found that it's buggy and enabling and disabling it doesn't quite work as expected. After enabling it, I had to wait a few seconds and change the channel before it went into effect... and I thought I'd tried this earlier. Once I had it enabled, disabling it had no effect unless I unplugged the box.


- Mike


----------



## Nausicaa

I am watching the re-broadcast of the Opening Ceremonies right now and while it looks good, it doesn't look "HD". The Mariner's broadcast last night looked sharper, not to mention the stunning clarity of stuff on DiscoveryHD and the two INHD channels. Looks kind of like a really-good digital non-HD broadcast (like we get on FOX right now).


Well, now they just went to the bumper-shots of the Greek countryside and *that's* more what I expected. I can count the tiles from space on the houses and blades of grass on the lawn.










Maybe they are using better HD cameras for the location shots... Is there an HD film standard that looks a lot better then live HD TV?


And while the NBC HD hosts are not doing it "Mystery Science Theatre 3000-style" like Costas and Couric (I swear I was waiting for Crow and Servo to do on-location shots), they sure jaw a ton. Even though it is in SD, I am probably going to watch CBC a good deal more then NBC like I did in Sydney 2000 and SLC 2002 (when I did not have HD) just because they don't spell out _every single bleeding action_.


----------



## quarque

I thought the artistic content and presentation was great but the commentary sucked. Way too much and annoyingly patronizing. The SONY commercials really killed it.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *I thought the artistic content and presentation was great but the commentary sucked. Way too much and annoyingly patronizing. The SONY commercials really killed it.*



Yep, the comentary is pathetic.


----------



## mbyers23

I too was only getting stereo. Setting my audio to advanced also brought 5.1 in! I just hope that takes care of the sound "skipping".


Marcus


----------



## Malcolm_B

I watched a bit of the Olympics this weekend and it really didn't look HD "sharp" to me. Sort of like a movie with filtering.


----------



## Calypse

Yeah I also thought the HD quality was a little sub-par for the olympics. Almost like its over compressed, with a little texturing and noise. Very little of course and way better then SD but poor for a HD feed.


----------



## codawg

I just sent Comcast a "suggestion" to get CBS HD in Seattle as soon as possible. Here's the link for those that are interested in doing the same:
http://www.comcast.com/ContactUs/customerservice.asp


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Funny, the PGA Championship was on yesterday. I saw it in the paper and then thought to myself, Oh I don't get CBS. I refuse to watch the SD channel and so I guess in mind I just don't get CBS at all. So I watched something else instead.


----------



## wareagle

Will the Seahawks game at Green Bay tonight be blacked out on ESPN-HD, for the benefit of the pathetic SD analog version on KSTW?


----------



## jsmbluecar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Does it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so its probably a bad cable.........
> 
> 
> I've seen this many times before........Does your cable have White Ends? Who makes it?*



It doesn't look quite that bad but there are green lines going through the pictures. Basically it's watchable but really crappy looking. The cable was made by pacific cable and yes it has white ends. Should I try another cable? Actually the old cable is too short since I'm moving into a new house next week so I have to buy a new one anyway. Will be quite a long run in my home theatre. Any recommendations for a high quality dvi cable?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by codawg_
> *I just sent Comcast a "suggestion" to get CBS HD in Seattle as soon as possible. Here's the link for those that are interested in doing the same:
> http://www.comcast.com/ContactUs/customerservice.asp *



I've about given up, so perhaps it's worth a try. If this works, next "suggest" they hurry the 6412 deployment -- and a digital channel for Speed would also be nice.


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've about given up, so perhaps it's worth a try. If this works, next "suggest" they hurry the 6412 deployment -- and a digital channel for Speed would also be nice.*



FWIW, I was in a Comcast customer service office last week and they had a DVR hooked up. (I didn't notice the model.)


Apparently the employees are beta testing it, I would think it wouldn't be that long. I don't recall when she said it would be available to customers, within a few months.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I could swear we heard that last year about this and CBS.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *FWIW, I was in a Comcast customer service office last week and the had a DVR hooked up. (I didn't notice the model.)
> 
> 
> Apparently the employees are beta testing it, I would think it wouldn't be that long. I don't recall when she said it would be available to customers, within a few months.*


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've about given up, so perhaps it's worth a try. If this works, next "suggest" they hurry the 6412 deployment -- and a digital channel for Speed would also be nice.*



What's wrong with the analog channel for Speed Vision?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by codawg_
> *I just sent Comcast a "suggestion" to get CBS HD in Seattle as soon as possible.*



I believe that there is more of a problem with KIRO than with Comcast.


I just sent a note telling KIRO that I no longer watch their analog channel on Comcast because the other locals in HDTV are so much better.


Email link to KIRO here:

http://www.kirotv.com/contact/index.html 


Jasg


----------



## Al Shing

I was flipping through the sports channels this morning and stumbled on a promo loop for Blackbelt TV on SPPV1. It looks like a channel I wouldn't mind having.


Since it's going to be originated from the Comcast Media Center, does this mean it might be available on Comcast? Anime Network also originates from there, but it's a VOD only channel so far.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *What's wrong with the analog channel for Speed Vision?*



Only that it isn't as good a picture as it would be if it were digital. You can see the difference in any other SD offerings available in both analog and digital. Formula 1 would be awesome in HD, but it would be nice at least to have it digital.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I had a guy out here fixing my cable internet access the other day and he said Comcast would be dumping all analog channels in a year. He said something about them getting FCC permission.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I had a guy out here fixing my cable internet access the other day and he said Comcast would be dumping all analog channels in a year. He said something about them getting FCC permission.*



I assume that would mean moving the analogs to digital. I wonder what will happen to their analog customers (probably the reason they need permission). With the advent of OnDemand, I suppose they could use all those unnecessary digital ppv movie channels for more productive things. Are the ppv and OnDemand movies the same vendor and the same selections?


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Only that it isn't as good a picture as it would be if it were digital. You can see the difference in any other SD offerings available in both analog and digital. Formula 1 would be awesome in HD, but it would be nice at least to have it digital.*



I just switched my cable box for one that has DVI output, the picture is significantly improved on my Samsung DLP.


My wife was concerned about me standing precariously on a chair arm, as I switched the DVI outputs between the DVD player and the cable box. She said we should get a DVI switch box for it. I told her we could get one for about $250.


She then thought a step stool might be a good idea ...


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Only that it isn't as good a picture as it would be if it were digital. You can see the difference in any other SD offerings available in both analog and digital. Formula 1 would be awesome in HD, but it would be nice at least to have it digital.*



Have you seen Fox Sports World?


It is supposed to be on the new Digital Sports Tier, but as of this morning, it continues to be the worst looking channel on the system. All of the channels on that tier still look horrible.


I wouldn't expect Speed to look as good on digital as it currently does on analog.


----------



## Al Shing

I just noticed this evening that the PPV channels from 803-822 have been deleted from the system.


SPPV1-5 are gone as well.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I assume that would mean moving the analogs to digital. I wonder what will happen to their analog customers (probably the reason they need permission). With the advent of OnDemand, I suppose they could use all those unnecessary digital ppv movie channels for more productive things. Are the ppv and OnDemand movies the same vendor and the same selections?*



If Comcast could free up the bulk of their bandwidth by moving almost everything to digital they would have the opportunity to deliver really clean 480i content amd more HD than any satellite provider could ever aspire to. Not tht I trust them to do that as opposed to over compression and what-not.


The reason I keep my big dish around is so I can get great recordings of shows I care about quality wise that are not on in HD. If Comcast moved, for example SciFi to a clean digital feed I wouldn't really have a reason for keeping my BUD.


If I were king of the universe I would eliminate all analog feeds other than the local channels (for the hold outs), and I would duplicate those in the digital tier. No single feed would be less than 3.5mbps which is more than adequate for a killer 480i picture with modern encoders and stat-muxing. For people with CableCard ready devices (TVs, PVRS) all channels would look great even on a big screen and the only reason for a soft 480i image would becuase that's how it was recieved from the source. An example being the Discovery digitals, those look bad even on the bigs dish 1st gen digital feed.


One can but hope, eh?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Have you seen Fox Sports World?
> 
> 
> It is supposed to be on the new Digital Sports Tier, but as of this morning, it continues to be the worst looking channel on the system. All of the channels on that tier still look horrible.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect Speed to look as good on digital as it currently does on analog.*




Just exactly what is the Digital Sports Tier?


I have nothing to compare Fox Sports World with, but I can see that 109 (digital) is better than 9 (analog) for the same programming. Why do you think Speed looks better in analog than it would in digital?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Just exactly what is the Digital Sports Tier?
> 
> 
> I have nothing to compare Fox Sports World with, but I can see that 109 (digital) is better than 9 (analog) for the same programming. Why do you think Speed looks better in analog than it would in digital?*



The Digital Sports Tier is a grouping of fringe sports channels into a tier that costs about $5/month. This allows the addition of sports channels that are not of general interest without increasing the cable bill in general.


On Comcast, this tier includes Fox Sports World, the regional Fox diginets (Atlantic, Central, and Pacific), NBATV, and new channels Gol, TVG (Horse Racing), and probably CSTV.


Now I think you are confusing Digital TV with Digital Cable. They are not the same.


Digital Cable is a technology that can cram 12 channels into one 6MHz analog slot, and Comcast digital cable sometimes looks like they are doing exactly that. Most digital cable channels look heavily compressed, and have a PQ equivalent to a VCD or a third-generation VHS dub.


Channel 109 is the DTV simulcast of the regular analog channel 9, as required by the FCC for the OTA digital transition. It is not a Digital Cable channel in the sense that the diginet Speedvision is. So you can't use a 9/109 comparison to evaluate how analog Speedvision would compare to diginet Speedvision.


----------



## noombs

Poppa/Mike,


The DVR on display sounds promising... could you give any more details? Which office had this? How was it setup, could you use it? Did you notice what software it was running (ie. current "TV Guide" or similar, or Microsoft TV Foundation)?


Thanks.


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by noombs_
> *Poppa/Mike,
> 
> 
> The DVR on display sounds promising... could you give any more details? Which office had this? How was it setup, could you use it? Did you notice what software it was running (ie. current "TV Guide" or similar, or Microsoft TV Foundation)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Sorry, but it was closing time so I didn't have time to fool with it. It was at the new Redmond outlet.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I think you are confusing Digital TV with Digital Cable. They are not the same.*



I suppose I'll need to be more specific in my prayers/suggestions to Comcast then. I certainly don't need any further degradation of my Speed channel.


----------



## noombs

I spoke with someone familiar with the DVR beta and roll-out.


Here's what I heard:


* The model is the Motorola 6412 as expected (HD dual tuner, 120 gigs)


* The software is Microsoft TV Foundation! It will release first with the 6412, and later be rolled out to non-DVR HD boxes. This should be a huge upgrade over the current guide software.


* A small employee beta started last week and will go to the end of September, with a large release soon after... as early as October, likely November.


- Noombs


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by noombs_
> ** A small employee beta started last week and will go to the end of September, with a large release soon after... as early as October, likely November.
> 
> 
> - Noombs*



Noombs - great news!


can you clarify whether the "large release" you refer to is a wider beta release roll out, or actual product to customers?


if a wider beta release - any word on availability to customers?


thanks!


----------



## noombs

Sorry for any ambiguity... I meant release to customers. I was told they are preparing to launch with about 60,000 boxes, and that they think they can meet the demand for them.


- Mike


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by noombs_
> *Sorry for any ambiguity... I meant release to customers. I was told they are preparing to launch with about 60,000 boxes, and that they think they can meet the demand for them.
> 
> 
> - Mike*



awesome!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by noombs_
> *Sorry for any ambiguity... I meant release to customers. I was told they are preparing to launch with about 60,000 boxes, and that they think they can meet the demand for them.
> 
> 
> - Mike*



Are there anywhere near 60,000 HD customers in this area, or are they planning on providing the 6412 to non-HD customers? Comcast never mentions there being an SD equivalent box in their plans here, so perhaps they'll restrict the recording capability to HD customers. Strange business model there.


----------



## Nausicaa

I imagine it's easier to just roll one box to all subscribers and if you don't receive HD channels due to your plan, you won't get to record them, either.


But I do hope they deploy to HD customers, first.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Only that it isn't as good a picture as it would be if it were digital. You can see the difference in any other SD offerings available in both analog and digital. Formula 1 would be awesome in HD, but it would be nice at least to have it digital.*



On my system Speed looks better than any of the digital SD feeds. But I have a very clean analog cable feed. I would be concerned that Comcast would not allocate enough bandwidth for this channel becuase if they didn't it'd just be the macroblock channel.


Speed is currently boradcast as analog via satellite on c-band and the image rivals DVD in quality, but is switching to digital. Hopefully if Comcast moves Speed to digital they will just re-mux and forward the bits. If they re-compress it I think it will look quite bad.


----------



## alma321

What exactly was the work around people hear did to see the 5.1 in the menu bar? Went through the audio options but still will not show 5.1 on movies I know are 5.1.


----------



## NizZ8

Does anyone have a link to the current HDTV channels comcast offers? I've done a few searches within this thread but coudln't find an updated list. For the Seattle area of course


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *Does anyone have a link to the current HDTV channels comcast offers? I've done a few searches within this thread but coudln't find an updated list. For the Seattle area of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



From http://www.comcast.com/Support/Corp3...page/Page3.asp 

(edited for clarity)


Mariners' games - Channel 100

KOMO 4 - Channel 104

KING 5 - Channel 105

KONG 6/16 - Channel 106

KCTS - Channel 108

WB22 - Channel 110

Q13 Fox - Channel 113

ESPN - Channel 173

Starz! - Channel 532

HBO - Channel 549

Cinemax - Channel 563

Showtime - Channel 574

Discovery HD Theater - Channel 663

INHD - Channel 664

INHD2 - Channel 665


----------



## wareagle

I realize this may not be on topic for this forum, but it could have major implications for HD movies.

http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/040819/media_grokster_5.html


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I realize this may not be on topic for this forum, but it could have major implications for HD movies.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/040819/media_grokster_5.html *



Thanks for the link wareagle, that was an interesting read.


----------



## Babula

wareaagle,


Nice summary list of "HDTV channels", but not all are HD all the time. Its like the disclaimer for "HD Ready" moniker applied by the industry to video devices.


The channels are "HD ready". 


Bill


----------



## Al Shing

Yes, I'd lump KONG 106 in with KCTS-DT 109 as digital simulcast channels that never have any HD on them.


----------



## wareagle

HD all the time???? Well, here's a short list:


Discovery HD Theater - Channel 663

INHD - Channel 664

INHD2 - Channel 665


Plus 100, but that's just for a sparse 4 more Mariners games this season, and 105 until NBC tires of Olympics reruns.


109 isn't supposed to be HD, but 106 is listed on the Comcast site (even though no one has ever detected HD life there).


----------



## djmattyb

Until the end of the Olympics, Channel 105 will be HD all the time too.


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *From http://www.comcast.com/Support/Corp3...page/Page3.asp
> 
> (edited for clarity)
> *



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NizZ8

I love this thread.. I did a search for it and it came up on the 2nd page!! Is there no new news for HDTV in the seattle area?!







.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Yes, I'd lump KONG 106 in with KCTS-DT 109 as digital simulcast channels that never have any HD on them.*



I think the news at 10 is (partly) in HD on 106.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *I love this thread.. I did a search for it and it came up on the 2nd page!! Is there no new news for HDTV in the seattle area?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



To answer your question - yes, there is no new news.


CBS not in HD, who do we blame? Comcast, Cox or both equally.


DVR's from Comcast. I read about them being used back east. All I can say is Go west Comcast, Go west. Wouldn't it be great to be recognized as a deserving area rather than 'well I suppose its time to give them an upgrade, let's start with the 6208, they won't know the difference'.


How about the 6212, is it still months away - like 12 or so. Geez.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Yes, I'd lump KONG 106 in with KCTS-DT 109 as digital simulcast channels that never have any HD on them.*



I've seen Northwest Backroads in HD on KONG, although this was over DT 31, not Comcast 106.


----------



## wareagle

The announcer voice-over of the tour of the TV facilities, concluding with, "Athens 2004 has OUTDID itself." Since it's repeated so often, you'd think someone would've noticed and corrected it. It's probably the same guy who keeps referring to the "ath-a-letes".


----------



## Bruceko

KIRO?


----------



## ericjut

Anybody else found that the sound was ahead by 2 minutes over the video on 105 tonight? One would expect that they would catch this in a few minutes, but it stayed like this for over 2 hours (it just got fixed now). It's especially annoying to hear the result before seeing it. :/


-eric


----------



## artshotwell

Yeah, I noticed that. Prompted me to switch to CBC's coverage. Theirs is always more interesting, but I missed the better pix of HD.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I think the news at 10 is (partly) in HD on 106.*



I heard on the radio this morning that the Seahawks game tonight will be HD on 106. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruceko_
> *KIRO?*



The Seattle CBS affiliate owned by COX Communications. They and Comcast have been embroiled in a conflict for (seems like) years which prevents Comcast from carrying the HD signal, so it's just standard analog-only.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I heard on the radio this morning that the Seahawks game tonight will be HD on 106. Anyone know anything about this?*



The last game was in 4:3 digital, but here's hoping for widescreen 16:9!


----------



## NizZ8

I heard from a Comcast installer a few days ago that we can be expecting KIRO HD in the next couple of months. Has anyone else heard/confirmed this rumor?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *Has anyone else heard/confirmed this rumor?*



Yes, I've heard it, too. Every couple months for nearly the last two years....


----------



## brente

when does the cox/comcast agreement come up for renewal? I thought comcast was holding out for this to end so they could (try to) strong-arm cox...


----------



## Al Shing

NFLTV has been added to 180, and also to 417.


CSPTV (College Sports TV) is on 412. This one is not authorized, so you need to upgrade to the new digital sports tier if you want it.


----------



## JmyBryan

I'm in Thurston county and NFLTV on 180 is nowhere to be found.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *when does the cox/comcast agreement come up for renewal? I thought comcast was holding out for this to end so they could (try to) strong-arm cox...*



I don't think we should blame Comcast.


From what I have read on this issue, Cox deserves to be strong-armed. Clearly, Comcast has reached agreements with other stations, but if you search a bit you will find that across the country, Cox stations - regardless of network - are not carried on Cablecos other than Cox. It appears that:


1. If Cox is the broadcaster (as with KIRO) they want to be paid by Cable companies for access to their digital signals. In Seattle, it is CBS, in Pittsburgh - NBC.


2. Where Cox owns a the cable company, they will NOT pay broadcasters for access to their digital signals. (There is a station in the mid-west that wants exactly what Cox wants from Cablecos - but Cox is the incumbent and refuses to pay.)


3. I suspect that they want to get additional advertising fees for local commercials carried on digital. (don't you get tired of "Its all Here" on the OTA digital signal? Local ads air during that time on NTSC feeds.)


----------



## JasG

forgot to say, I have pretty much stopped watching CBS - I let KIRO/Cox know via an email recently, but predictably, got nothing back.


Perhaps we should have an email campaign.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *NFLTV has been added to 180, and also to 417.
> 
> 
> CSPTV (College Sports TV) is on 412. This one is not authorized, so you need to upgrade to the new digital sports tier if you want it.*



What's the difference between NFLTV on 180 and 417? If none, then why both?


Exactly what is the new digital sports tier? I can find no info on it. Do I have to call them or visit the office to pick up a new list of hodgepodge offerings every time they change something?


----------



## aNiMaLpJ

I just thought I would gloat about Click! Network in Tacoma. We don't have to deal with ComunistCast Cable Company. I just got the new DVR with HD tuner (Motorola DTC6208) from Click and it rocks! All the local stations in HD...included in the 10 bucks a month for the DVR box/service.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aNiMaLpJ_
> *I just thought I would gloat about Click! Network in Tacoma. We don't have to deal with ComunistCast Cable Company. I just got the new DVR with HD tuner (Motorola DTC6208) from Click and it rocks! All the local stations in HD...included in the 10 bucks a month for the DVR box/service.*



We'll remember you when we get the 6412's. What channel guide/interface do you have with the 6208?


----------



## aNiMaLpJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *We'll remember you when we get the 6412's. What channel guide/interface do you have with the 6208?*



TV Guide


----------



## wareagle

I emailed Comcast a query about Digital Sports Tier and CSPTV, and they responded by sending me a pdf file containing a channel guide and rate structure. Of course, there's nothing in it about Digital Sports Tier or CSPTV, but it may come in handy. I asked again for a specific answer to the question, but have little hope of getting an answer.

 

east%20king.pdf 107.1435546875k . file


----------



## aNiMaLpJ

.


----------



## aNiMaLpJ

Motorola DCT6208 single tuner (Back view):










Motorola DCT6412 dual-tuner (Back view):










ANy ideas on why the 6208 single tuner has an Out To TV/VCR coaxial jack and a dual USB jack....BUT, the 6412 dual-tuner doesn't have an Out To TV/VCR coaxial jack and only shows a single USB jack on the back???


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *What's the difference between NFLTV on 180 and 417? If none, then why both?
> 
> 
> Exactly what is the new digital sports tier? I can find no info on it. Do I have to call them or visit the office to pick up a new list of hodgepodge offerings every time they change something?*



NFL TV is a digital plus channel, I believe, so it is on 180 because most of the digital plus channels are in that range. 4xx is where the digital sports tier channels are located, so they probably decided to duplicate it there for the convenience of the people subscribing to the sports tier. I don't know of any other reason why it would be on the system in two places.


The digital sports tier is a grouping of fringe sports channels into a $5/month tier so they can add new sports channels without increasing the cable bill for everyone. It includes FOX Sports World, the Fox diginets, CSPTV, TVG, NBA TV, and Gol, which we don't have yet.


If you had an older package that included some of those channels, you probably still have access to them, but you won't get access to the new channels CSPTV, TVG, and Gol, until you upgrade to the tier. I'm still waiting for a compelling reason to add the tier myself, since I still have access grandfathered to most of the tier channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *NFL TV is a digital plus channel, I believe, so it is on 180 because most of the digital plus channels are in that range. 4xx is where the digital sports tier channels are located, so they probably decided to duplicate it there for the convenience of the people subscribing to the sports tier. I don't know of any other reason why it would be on the system in two places.
> 
> 
> The digital sports tier is a grouping of fringe sports channels into a $5/month tier so they can add new sports channels without increasing the cable bill for everyone. It includes FOX Sports World, the Fox diginets, CSPTV, TVG, NBA TV, and Gol, which we don't have yet.
> 
> 
> If you had an older package that included some of those channels, you probably still have access to them, but you won't get access to the new channels CSPTV, TVG, and Gol, until you upgrade to the tier. I'm still waiting for a compelling reason to add the tier myself, since I still have access grandfathered to most of the tier channels.*



Well, here's part of the second response I got from Comcast:


"Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service

regarding the addition of CSPTV to the Comcast line-up. Currently, that

channel is unavailable in your area."


I tend not to believe that, since the channel is there but blocked. I can't even find a reference to the tier price, much less content. I think I'll give up.


----------



## Al Shing

Comcast Launches CSTV: The First 24-Hour College Sports Network on August 31


Former Washington Coach Rick Neuheisel Featured in Network's Crystal Ball and

Sunday Morning Quarterback Programs


SEATTLE, Aug. 30 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast Cable today announced that CSTV:

College Sports Television ( http://www.collegesports.com ), the first 24-hour college

sports network, would be available to its Washington customers beginning

Aug. 31. The new network provides college sports fans with the broadest and

deepest coverage of the "best of the best" of college sports.

CSTV will be available on Comcast Digital Cable channel 412. The channel

is part of a new sports tier of programming that includes the NFL Network, Fox

Sports Digital Atlantic, Fox Sports Digital Central, Fox Sports Digital

Pacific, TV Games, Outdoor Channel and NBA TV. The tier is available to

Digital Cable customers for $4.99.

Comcast also will feature several hours of CSTV programming per month ON

DEMAND. ON DEMAND offers Comcast Digital Cable customers more control than

ever before, with the ability to choose from movies, music, sports, news,

instructional and entertainment programming and more. In addition, viewers

can rewind, fast forward and pause programs, and can store most selections for

up to 24 hours from the time of ordering, so they can watch shows whenever and

however often they like.

"The new sports tier with CSTV and ON DEMAND programming is a significant

addition to our lineup," said Tom Pierce, Vice President of Marketing and

Sales for Comcast's Washington market. "CSTV's approach to college sports,

focusing on both on- and off-the-field achievements of student-athletes, will

result in compelling programming for our viewers."

College Sports TV's Kickoff: College Football Preview Show airing

Wednesday, September 1 (4 p.m. PT) will take a comprehensive look at the

upcoming college football season and will feature former Washington football

coach Rick Neuheisel, who will also be featured throughout the season on

College Sports TV's weekly Crystal Ball and Sunday Morning Quarterback college

football programs.

Also on September 1 (5 p.m. PT), the network will premiere its documentary

on the National Collegiate Debate Championship, an exclusive behind-the-scenes

look at the unexpected drama, passion, intensity and competitiveness featuring

the brightest and most ambitious college students.

"Washington is a passionate college sports state and we are pleased to

team up with Comcast to bring CSTV, and its innovative mix of event, studio

and original programming, to fans here," said Brian Bedol, president and CEO,

CSTV. "We are committed to covering more college sports, more games, more

student-athletes and more teams than anyone else, from every possible

perspective."

College Sports TV televises more college sports than any other network,

including regular season and championship event coverage from every major

collegiate athletic conference. The network televises 30 men's and women's

college sports, including football, basketball, baseball, hockey, lacrosse,

soccer, wrestling and volleyball. College Sports TV also televises NCAA

championships in men's and women's lacrosse, women's ice hockey, field hockey,

men's and women's water polo, gymnastics and track & field. In addition, it

televises an innovative mix of studio and original programming covering

college sports from every perspective.


Headquartered in Philadelphia, Comcast Cable is a division of Comcast

Corporation, a developer, manager and operator of broadband cable networks and

provider of programming content. With a presence in 22 of the top 25 United

States markets, Comcast is one of the leading communications, media and

entertainment companies in the world. Providing basic cable, Digital Cable,

high-speed Internet and telephone services, Comcast is the company to look to

first for the communications products and services that connect people to

what's important in their lives. The company's 59,000 employees serve more

than 21 million customers.

Comcast, with offices throughout the state, serves more than one million

customers and employs more than 2,600 people in Washington.


Press Contact

Name: Steve Kipp

Ph. 425-398-6150

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## biz_qwik

Hey guys.....quick advice please.


My HD set ony has two component inputs. I need to use DVI on Comcast to free up an input for PS2. I currently have the 5100 with firmware 7.15. Will DVI work with this the same as component does for me today? I was waiting to go for with the DVR instead of requesting the 6200 and spending an afternoon at home. Should I wait? Will the 5100 be ok for now?


I tried searching the hardware thread but that is massive now and I was having troubles.


Thanks...b


----------



## brente

I think you'll find the 5100 will work fine for you - I've got a similar set up and am using DVI just for the 5100 box, and 2 components into my tv.


----------



## jimre

As long as the DVI port on your HD set is HDCP-compliant. Starting with firmware 7.10, Comcast has enabled copy-protection on their boxes' DVI ports - I'm assuming that's the same for both 5100s and 6200s. Also it appears that 7.15 has fixed their previous handshake problem with DVI/HDCP. You can once again turn off the TV before the cable box, and even switch inputs on your TV without freaking out the Comcast box...


----------



## Tom_Oliver

lmao, no kidding huh.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Yes, I've heard it, too. Every couple months for nearly the last two years....*


----------



## aNiMaLpJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *I heard from a Comcast installer a few days ago that we can be expecting KIRO HD in the next couple of months. Has anyone else heard/confirmed this rumor?*



We in Tacoma with Click! ( www.click-network.com ) already had KIROHD.


----------



## aNiMaLpJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *We'll remember you when we get the 6412's. What channel guide/interface do you have with the 6208?*



Click! is going to switch to the 6412's either the Q4 of 2004 or Q1 of 2005. I realize the Moto DVR is still in testing witn Comunistcast......is any one for sure it will be the 6412? I saw another thread dedicated to "Comcast Moto 6208"....err someting like that.


Anyhow...Click! kicks ass!!!


----------



## jimre

Thanks for continuing to needlessly rub our noses in it. I suggest you go Click! yourself....


BTW - this is a COMCAST thread. If someday you actually have some relevant COMCAST information to add, please do so.


----------



## aNiMaLpJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Thanks for continuing to needlessly rub our noses in it. I suggest you go Click! yourself....
> 
> 
> BTW - this is a COMCAST thread. If someday you actually have some relevant COMCAST information to add, please do so.*



Fair enough!







I just feel a little left out....There is no thread dedicated to my awesome cable company. SO I barged in on yours....I am sorry.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aNiMaLpJ_
> *We in Tacoma with Click! ( www.click-network.com ) already had KIROHD.*



But you still have to live in Tacoma. Is it worth it?????


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aNiMaLpJ_
> *Fair enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel a little left out....There is no thread dedicated to my awesome cable company. SO I barged in on yours....I am sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Maybe you should start an Official Tacoma Click Thread and go talk about their local issues there instead of here.


----------



## aNiMaLpJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *But you still have to live in Tacoma. Is it worth it?????*



Ouch, that's harsh!!!







And, yes, it is very worth it! I couldn't imagine living anywhere else.










My new Click thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=441368


----------



## wareagle

I have yet to see any indication of ABC providing HD coverage for a college football game this season. Even the Monday night game from the Orange Bowl (FSU-Miami) looks like it will be in glorious SDTV. Why doesn't ABC buy a clue from its stablemate, ESPN?


I hope I'm wrong, and if so let me know. (That invitation doesn't include the Click guy.)


----------



## elb2000




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NizZ8_
> *I heard from a Comcast installer a few days ago that we can be expecting KIRO HD in the next couple of months. Has anyone else heard/confirmed this rumor?*



you heard the same thing on page 18 of this thread..a year ago. What would make you think anything has changed?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

like 20 pages ago someone from comcast said the kiro deal would be a go in 60days.....







hell I think it was from before we had Discovery HD lol


----------



## generationxwing

Does anbody have a cable card capable system and have they tried to get a card from Comcast?


I've heard (don't we love heresay) from a couple of people if you push hard enough they'll give you one.


----------



## StevoDevo

Hey Guys,


I've got a 65" rear projection Toshiba TV and it's hooked up to my Comcast 5100 via the composite connectors. The Analog channels look great, but as soon as I change to a digital channel (401 especially since I love my international sports) the picture is very soft and almost blurry... it's watchable, but I have always wondered if that's just how it's supposed to be or whether I can a problem somewhere?


Anyone help me with this?


PS: How do I know if my 5100 supports DVI? I'd like to use that to connect to my TV if it's an option!


-Stevo


----------



## Llamas

That doesn't sound right... I connect my 6200 box to my projector via component, through a switchbox even, and my HD picture is not blurry. I know I had to configure my box to output in 720P (my projector does not do 1080i, natively). Have you checked to see if your box is outputing in 480i, or some other configuration cause for the softness?


edit: Just re-read your post...you're not talking about HD, necessarily, but general digital channels. Well, the same still holds true. Check the output settings for your component connection.


--Mike


----------



## metz520

What do USA and TNT look like (58 & 53)? What I find is that the higher numbered cable channels ( Not PPV) get fuzzier than numbers 1-13. My guess is that USA and some stations don't pay as much and hence get higher compression applied to their NTSC signal over the digital cable.


Can anyone verify or dispute this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by StevoDevo_
> *Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I've got a 65" rear projection Toshiba TV and it's hooked up to my Comcast 5100 via the composite connectors. ...*



I hope you meant to type "component" not "composite". If not, I can pretty much pinpoint why your picture is so fuzzy...


----------



## StevoDevo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I hope you meant to type "component" not "composite". If not, I can pretty much pinpoint why your picture is so fuzzy...*



Yes exactly... my bad... and I also just realized this is a HDTV thread, so my post is off topic anyways! So lots of apologies from me!


----------



## wareagle

DirecTV's new satellites to expand high-definition:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5833819/


----------



## Slev

Now I'm sure this has been posted in this thread a ton of times, but everyone should do their part and contact KIRO about the lack of HDTV coverage on comcast. We all know the problem the seattle area has had in getting KIRO on comcast, and the best thing we can do is contact kiro and tell them how dissapointed we are in the lack of coverage. It doesn't take much to do, and KIRO can't keep ignoring everyone's complaints/request for kiro hdtv on comcast. They're only hurting themselves by holding out (I haven't watched an ounce of CBS since I bought my hdtv set). just go to kiro tv's web page, select "Contact the Station", then "Contact KIRO and seattle insider".


I just selected "Programming" and e-mailed them. Snail mail latters are probably just as effective if not more.


Do your part! I don't want to miss another CBS football season!


Slev


----------



## Roderick Y

I'm not sure that I've read this anywhere, but does anybody know Comcast's current policy for adding HD to cable? Is there installation/charge for the box?


And can HD be added on the really really basic plans, like the broadcast channels + NWCN, Discovery, plus some infomercials and CourtTV and C-SPAN up to about 30 (FSN) w/ TV Guide and ARTS or whatever? It's the most basic plan available; it doesn't even have the cable networks.


Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## quarque

I think it is about $5-$7 per month to add HD depending on whether you have Digital Cable or not (extra $1 for analog folks). I also believe you can add HD to any analog or digital plan. Anyone know different? I'm not sure it is availble in all areas yet.


----------



## Roderick Y

quarque where are you? Your location says north, where specifically?. I live just west of I-5, right across the highway from Northgate. I would hope the service is available...


----------



## wareagle

One thing you need to consider is which HD channels you're willing to live without. A friend of mine added HD without having the digital channels, and he doesn't get INHD, INHD2, or Discovery HD. These are the ones he says he gets:


Mariners in HD - 100 (four games remaining this season)

KOMO - 104

KING - 105

KONG - 106 (no HD content has been reported)

KCTS - 108

KTWB - 110

KCPQ - 113

ESPN - 173


----------



## Roderick Y

Mariners in HD = OUCH...up-close and personal with some painful stuff.


I assume that I'd need digital cable to get INHD, DISC HD, etc?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roderick Y_
> *Mariners in HD = OUCH...up-close and personal with some painful stuff.
> 
> 
> I assume that I'd need digital cable to get INHD, DISC HD, etc?*



Based upon what I heard, that's true, but you should verify it for yourself.


The good news is that the last Mariners game on 100 this year will be Monday, so you're not likely to have to watch it!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roderick Y_
> *quarque where are you? Your location says north, where specifically?. I live just west of I-5, right across the highway from Northgate. I would hope the service is available...*



I'm on the Sandpoint ridge near NE 110th - great OTA area. Your general area is about 300 feet above sea level with no major hills to the south so if you are thinking about OTA you should be OK. As far as Comcrap service - I have no idea what is available where. Half the time their site does not work where it is supposed to tell you what is available at a particular address. I guess you will have to call them (ick). Oh, and BTW, I don't have anything but basic analog cable since I invested in an OTA receiver a couple years back.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *One thing you need to consider is which HD channels you're willing to live without. A friend of mine added HD without having the digital channels, and he doesn't get INHD, INHD2, or Discovery HD. These are the ones he says he gets:
> 
> 
> Mariners in HD - 100 (four games remaining this season)
> 
> KOMO - 104
> 
> KING - 105
> 
> KONG - 106 (no HD content has been reported)
> 
> KCTS - 108
> 
> KTWB - 110
> 
> KCPQ - 113
> 
> ESPN - 173*



Really? I was under the impression that HD was HD and not dependent on anything else. Well it certainly makes sense that nothing makes sense when it comes to Comrap.


----------



## wareagle

It seems like almost every HD show I watch on NBC has periods during which the sound develops an oscillation (like a warble). I don't have the 5.1 audio set up -- just straight stereo. Anyone else have this problem? Any idea why?


----------



## jimre

This happened all the time on 105 during the Olympics. Haven't watched any NBC HD since then, so I haven't looked into it further...


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *It seems like almost every HD show I watch on NBC has periods during which the sound develops an oscillation (like a warble). I don't have the 5.1 audio set up -- just straight stereo. Anyone else have this problem? Any idea why?*



I hear it too, frequently during the Olympics and less frequently now. Changing to a different channel and back again seems to fix it temporarily.


----------



## wareagle

Now the warbling is happening on 105 even when the program is SD. (Perhaps my TV is rejecting Donald Trump!)


----------



## djmattyb

that's why I taped the analog ch 5 while I watched Big Brother!


----------



## meo

I noticed this with the Olympics and noticed it a lot last night while watching the NFL game on 105.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by meo_
> *I noticed this with the Olympics and noticed it a lot last night while watching the NFL game on 105.*



The NFL game last night was on ABC (104). I didn't see enough of it to notice a problem, but it seems like it isn't restricted to NBC.


----------



## natebob

Did anyone else experience audio problems for the Seahawks game on FOX HD (channel 113)? The center channel audio would cut out intermittently (off more than being on). The commercials did the same thing. The rear speakers seemed to be the only ones working.


It was so bad that I went back to SD fox. Other HD channels broadcast the audio fine so I figure it must be fox.


Nathan


----------



## jeff28

I've noticed the problems over here too with KCPQ.


----------



## StevoDevo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by natebob_
> *Did anyone else experience audio problems for the Seahawks game on FOX HD (channel 113)? The center channel audio would cut out intermittently (off more than being on). The commercials did the same thing. The rear speakers seemed to be the only ones working.
> *



Yeah I'm seeing the same thing right now on Comcast Channel 113. It's really strange to listen to the commercials without the center channel!


----------



## Nausicaa

I am watching the game now and yes, the audio levels are all over the place. Just straight stereo off the TV and it sounds like they are losing the announcers feed, cause I can hear the stadium fine (including the PA system), but the announcers are essentially gone (I can tell they're speaking, but no clue). Then they come back strong. Same with commercials. The Cadillac commercial is loud and clear, but the kid on the Sprint commercial was essentially muted.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yup.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by natebob_
> *Did anyone else experience audio problems for the Seahawks game on FOX HD (channel 113)? The center channel audio would cut out intermittently (off more than being on). The commercials did the same thing. The rear speakers seemed to be the only ones working.
> 
> 
> It was so bad that I went back to SD fox. Other HD channels broadcast the audio fine so I figure it must be fox.
> 
> 
> Nathan*


----------



## drewba

I was getting the audio problems with KCPQ over the air, so it wasn't just a Comcast problem.


----------



## natebob

The second game on FOXHD seems to be ok (I just sat down to watch it in the 4th quarter) ... sounds like the first game was a KCPQ issue


----------



## quarque

Maybe FOX needs to redefine what they mean by "glorious Dolby Digital 5.1 sound" - more like DD 0.0 at times. I watched it OTA and it was really bad.


----------



## Babula

Now that these turkeys are playing with "real" HD and 5.1, they suddenly become "braindead?"


Its like most of the Seattle DT stations can't set their clocks either. What's up with that?


Are we dealing with "rocket science" here?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by natebob_
> *The second game on FOXHD seems to be ok (I just sat down to watch it in the 4th quarter) ... sounds like the first game was a KCPQ issue*



I think it was more likely the network feed that had the DD problem since many of the "national" commercials had sound problems as well as the game.


----------



## StevoDevo

Has anyone heard when CBS we will be getting CBS in HD out here in Seattle (on Comcast)? We have most of the major channels, but are missing CBS!


----------



## karlw56

hello everyone, I've been reading this thread, and I have a question. I live in Downtown Everett, Wetmore &24th can anyone tell me if i can get hdtv with ota , where i'm at, any help would be great. thanks to one and all ! i have a hitachi 50v5oo, an planning on getting a set top box. karl ps i hope i posted this right.


----------



## Roto

Well I not only had audio problems with the game, but it caused me to notice that I don't get Dolby Digital on any station now. I only have the optical cable hooked up for audio. I have it routed to my receiver and dolby digital headphones and neither one of them decode it as dolby digital anymore but they both work fine with the dvd player. The audio is perfectly clear, but only stereo.


So the big question is, anyone else have this problem? I recently reconfigured my cables a little bit (removed a couple extra splits) because I was having problems receiving INHD, and that cleared up that problem. I'm not sure if the audio problem started then. I guess tomorrow I will remove the splitter and see if that works, but I would doubt it. I'm guessing either it's something wrong with the box or nobody in my area (Shoreline/Edmonds) is getting Dolby Digital.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by karlw56_
> *hello everyone, I've been reading this thread, and I have a question. I live in Downtown Everett, Wetmore &24th can anyone tell me if i can get hdtv with ota , where i'm at, any help would be great. thanks to one and all ! i have a hitachi 50v5oo, an planning on getting a set top box. karl ps i hope i posted this right.*



Welcome to the forum!


This thread is pretty much used to discuss the Comcast HD service in Seattle. However, there is another thread that is used for discussing receiving digital signals over the air in the Seattle area right here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...readid=254620. 


If you post there, someone will definitely be able to help you. You'll probably get a reply here as well, but you may get one more quickly in the other thread.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by StevoDevo_
> *Has anyone heard when CBS we will be getting CBS in HD out here in Seattle (on Comcast)? We have most of the major channels, but are missing CBS!*



Yes. CBS-HD will be rolled out in Q1, 2003 - or so we were told late in 2002!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

When was the last time we got any new HDTV channel? It's been a while.


----------



## StevoDevo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *When was the last time we got any new HDTV channel? It's been a while.*



LOL true... and the other channel I was interested in was Bravo HD. I really wanted to watch some of the US Open tennis in HD!


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *Well I not only had audio problems with the game, but it caused me to notice that I don't get Dolby Digital on any station now. I only have the optical cable hooked up for audio. I have it routed to my receiver and dolby digital headphones and neither one of them decode it as dolby digital anymore but they both work fine with the dvd player. The audio is perfectly clear, but only stereo.
> *



I'm thinking I'm having the same problem and that it surfaced after the last firmware download.


What should the cable audio Setup be set to? TV, Stereo, Advanced Stereo ...?


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by poppa_
> *I'm thinking I'm having the same problem and that it surfaced after the last firmware download.
> 
> 
> What should the cable audio Setup be set to? TV, Stereo, Advanced Stereo ...?*



I am pretty certain that has no effect on dolby digital. I'm not sure what that does exactly other than change the volume. I'm going to take my splitter out now and see if that helps, but I doubt it.


I really dread the thought of calling. I halfway expect them not to know what Dolby Digital is.


----------



## Roto

Taking out the splitter didn't change anything, still no Dolby Digital. I guess I'll have to call once i get fed up with it.


----------



## Jiff

Watched the Dan Fogelberg and Amy Grant Soundstage concerts recently in HD OTA from KCTS. My receiver indicated DD sound but I got no sound in the rear speakers. Anyone else?


----------



## billymac

roto


i had a similar problem after a power outage


goto the menu and audio options


double-check all the settings


mine were hosed, after i corrected them, all was well


oh, and you have to actually hit okay and exit for it to work if i remember right..


----------



## FrayLo

Long time lurker, first time poster.


I'm sorry if this information is in the thread, but I can't find it (plus the thread is 168 page long...jeez).


I just got an HDTV, and ordered the HDTV Tuner from Comcast. I don't want to subscribe to Digital Cable YET.


Apparently I don't need an antenna with Comcast's HDTV box. They're coming in to set it up on Sunday. What channels will I get in HD? I'm guessing NO on ESPN HD, Discovery, et al. Will it just be KOMO/ABC, KING/NBC, KIRO/CBS? I can't find this information anywhere.


(please tell me I'll get CBS







. I know that there've been issues with CBS being on Comcast's HD feed, but I thought that might only be on their digital cable rather than analog...I want to watch football!)


----------



## billymac

so what does the future hold for hd channels and comcast in our market? anybody know any juicy tidbits?


just wondering what's next


thank god for inhd and discoveryhd


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FrayLo_
> *Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this information is in the thread, but I can't find it (plus the thread is 168 page long...jeez).
> 
> 
> I just got an HDTV, and ordered the HDTV Tuner from Comcast. I don't want to subscribe to Digital Cable YET.
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't need an antenna with Comcast's HDTV box. They're coming in to set it up on Sunday. What channels will I get in HD? I'm guessing NO on ESPN HD, Discovery, et al. Will it just be KOMO/ABC, KING/NBC, KIRO/CBS? I can't find this information anywhere.
> 
> 
> (please tell me I'll get CBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know that there've been issues with CBS being on Comcast's HD feed, but I thought that might only be on their digital cable rather than analog...I want to watch football!)*



no, you'll get all the locals except 7 and you'll also get espnhd, inhd, inhd2 and discovery-hd


i'm probably missing a couple, oh yeah, kcts and..um...errr


----------



## FrayLo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *no, you'll get all the locals except 7 and you'll also get espnhd, inhd, inhd2 and discovery-hd
> 
> 
> i'm probably missing a couple, oh yeah, kcts and..um...errr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll get all that, even without having the "digital cable" box that has the program guide? If so, awesome...


----------



## jimre

Both of these questions have been asked dozens of times on this thread now. Too bad a thread can't have "stickies" within it. Maybe whoever started this thread (Tivolicious?) should edit their first post & add some FAQs.


Actually you won't get INHD, ESPNHD, DISC-HD, etc unless you subscribe to a digital cable package. Just the local HD channels I believe.


Most of the 167 pages of this thread contain discussion, complaints, rants, and threats about the lack of CBS-HD, despite being promised for almost 1.5 years now. KIRO7's owner (COX Cable - one of Comcast's biggest competitors) and Comcast are still engaged in the pissing match to end all pissing matches...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FrayLo_
> *I'll get all that, even without having the "digital cable" box that has the program guide? If so, awesome...*



No of course not. You need Comcast's "digital cable box" to receive any HD channels - that's what you're paying for.


Certain HD channels however - INHD, ESPNHD, DISCHD, etc) - will only be enabled if you subscribe to one of Comcasts "digital cable packages". If you just subscribe to basic cable plus HD, then you'll just get local HD channels.


----------



## boykster

someone should put together a seattle comcast HD FAQ or digest of the important stuff and link to it from this thread.


I'm NOT volunteering though










Rich


----------



## FrayLo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *No of course not. You need Comcast's "digital cable box" to receive any HD channels - that's what you're paying for.
> 
> 
> Certain HD channels however - INHD, ESPNHD, DISCHD, etc) - will only be enabled if you subscribe to one of Comcasts "digital cable packages". If you just subscribe to basic cable plus HD, then you'll just get local HD channels.*



That's what I thought, so just local channels.


I heard there's NO antenna input on the back of this tuner as well, is that correct? So if I want to receive CBS HD by any means, I'd have to get a different tuner + antenna?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FrayLo_
> *That's what I thought, so just local channels.
> 
> 
> I heard there's NO antenna input on the back of this tuner as well, is that correct? So if I want to receive CBS HD by any means, I'd have to get a different tuner + antenna?
> 
> *



Yes, assuming you're one of those lucky enough to pickup OTA HD around Seattle's hilly terrain.


----------



## Roto

I got my Dolby Digital back just now. I was messing with the menus and found nothing other than the language settings that say it can change the language of your digital audio. I switched it to Spanish and back to English, but that didn't do anything. I was about to unplug the power to the box and then I heard a pop. It's fixed...I'm guessing it wasn't anything I did.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *no, you'll get all the locals except 7 and you'll also get espnhd, inhd, inhd2 and discovery-hd
> *



Discovery should be "in the clear". Digital Subscription shouldn't be required. At least this is the way it is here in Jersey.


To check this...Tune to Disc HD -> turn the box off --> press OK/select --> arrow to Current Channel Status --> press select --> first line should say "CLR" for in the clear or "ENC" for encrypted.


----------



## jimre

NJ is not Seattle (thank God). Discovery is CLR (it's ch. 8 analog). But DISC-HD is definitely "ENC" here. Digital package required.


----------



## miatasm

Yeah because Seattle is sooooo much better than Jersey







But Seattle IS Comcast. The Discovery Deal should have been the same acrossed the country. Obviously I don't live in the Oh-So-Great city of Seattle, so I just wanted to see if maybe that it wasn't being assumed it was encrypted because it wasn't a Local OTA channel.......


----------



## quarque

What model box does one get if you order HD with only an analog basic cable package? I assume it is different from the digital cable box + HD setup.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Yeah because Seattle is sooooo much better than Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Seattle IS Comcast.*



Sort of: Seattle IS Comcast, formerly ATT Broadband, formerly AT&T Cable, formerly TCI Cable, formerly Viacom cable, etc, etc.


It's funny that people assume Comcast is like this big monolithic company. In reality it's thousands of little cable systems eaten by bigger & bigger fish over time. Pretty much a distributed, disorganized mess...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *What model box does one get if you order HD with only an analog basic cable package? I assume it is different from the digital cable box + HD setup.*



HD is digital. It requires a digital box, period. Same box as if you ordered one of the digital cable packages.


----------



## djmattyb

Isn't LAX supposed to be in HD? What is going on with all the black around the screen on Ch. 105? WTF? The trailers for it during the Olympics were in HD?! It's not even in DD 5.1. What a gyp! Dammit Comcast. I am going to watch CSI Miami in non HD instead. Crap.


----------



## Bruceko

Lax.

It is not Comcasts problem. the Hd ota is the same.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruceko_
> *Lax.
> 
> It is not Comcasts problem. the Hd ota is the same.*



Does the NBC sound periodically go warbly OTA? Is the show just as bad?


----------



## billymac

yeah sorry guys, i didn't read his post clearly


you have to have a digital cable package to get that stuff sure


sorry about the confusion


anybody know if we're going to get anymore channels anytime soon?


i don't know exactly (aside from cbs) what they would be, but thought maybe someone here may have some scoop


----------



## rverginia

I assume that someday all programs will be filmed and broadcast in HDTV. The thing that bothers me is that there is no mandate that all new programs be HiDef - "LAX" for example. Interesting that NBC chose to be lax on LAX!


Since I have an "old square" TV, the black bars are all around much of the time. Why is KING-HD news so crappy when it switches between HD and SD source? KOMO-HD is seamless. Plus, KOMO seems to have HD cameras for everything while KING only seems to have 2 or 3 studio cams. Heaven only knows what KIRO has (ha).


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *... KOMO seems to have HD cameras for everything while KING only seems to have 2 or 3 studio cams. ...*



FYI, KOMO uses digital remote cameras in 16x9 aspect ratio mode, but they are not actually HD. If you look carefully, you can see the resolution differences between the studio shots and the remote camera shots.


Nevertheless, I agree that the KOMO-DT seamless production is much more appealing to watch.


----------



## wareagle

At the bottom of the second page of the unpredictable On Demand menu there is this:


HDTV On Demand


--Beavers (IMAX) HD 1998 35min, $5.99

--My X-Girlfriend HD 2001 88min, $5.99

--SOS Planet (IMAX) HD 2002 40 min, $5.99


Could we see a show of hands of volunteers to waste great quantities of money checking out the technical aspects of this?


----------



## miatasm

I've checked them all & they all look as they should.....in HD. PQ from my standpoint is on par with an HBO/SHO feed. I was expecting a little more delay in the RWD / FF functionality, but it was about the same as the regular VOD stuff. But then again I'm in Jersey & I'm sure it will be better in Seattle







, right Jimre.


----------



## quarque

Hey, what is a Joisy guy doing hanging around our thread? Now get outa hear before we rough ya up a little!


----------



## Nausicaa

Now now. Let us extend one hand in friendship to our neighbor from the East (while keeping the other firmly on our wallets, of course).


----------



## wareagle

As long as he's willing to part with mob money to check out stupid ppv HDTV OnDemand shows for us.


----------



## miatasm

Thats funny.......I've been postin' on this thread since before you all knew what an HDTV was!!!!







Check about 150 pages back. And you think just keeping ONE HAND on your wallet will save you? HA!! We would just take the whole hand!!!! I just try to help out with any Cable systems running Motorola STB's. Check the pages for upates on the new iGuide coming out to you guys soon. Better yet don't check it out, and figure it out on your own......JK


----------



## WiFi-Spy

The beaver HDTV ondemand program looked awsome when I watched it for free on INHD







Its so clear it looks fake.


----------



## thesoze

ok enuf with the Jersey bashing..we hate New York and their Yankees...Why can't we all get along?


----------



## quarque

This thread is starting to deteriorate and Nakomis just got voted out da house...










I have lost the will to live.


----------



## djmattyb

Whoa... hold on. *miatasm*, what is this new iGuide thing? Can you tell us any more about it? The GUI we currently have is terrible and I can hardly wait for something new like what Tivo or DirecTV has.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Check the pages for upates on the new iGuide coming out to you guys soon. Better yet don't check it out, and figure it out on your own......JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Actually, Seattle will be getting Microsoft Foundation on the 6412's coming out in October or November, and then even non-DVR HD boxes may get it instead of the iGuide in future software deployments.


(Like every other market in Comcast's West Division, the 6208 was never deployed to customers in Seattle.)


----------



## billymac

any idea what additional cost it will be to get a dvr stb? and will it also record hd for us? or only sdtv


can we get on a "list" to receive them?


----------



## miatasm

I forgot about the Microsoft Deal in Seattle.


Take a peek @ the new guide for all of the Gemstar/TV guide users

http://www.comcast.com/newguide


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *No of course not. You need Comcast's "digital cable box" to receive any HD channels - that's what you're paying for.
> 
> 
> Certain HD channels however - INHD, ESPNHD, DISCHD, etc) - will only be enabled if you subscribe to one of Comcasts "digital cable packages". If you just subscribe to basic cable plus HD, then you'll just get local HD channels.*



I checked again with my friend who just has basic plus HD, and he says that although ESPNHD is encrypted Comcast provided it to him (as an HD incentive, according to him). When it comes right down to it, you probably can't count on anything, since it's ill-defined Comcast.


----------



## djmattyb

Here is the iGuide from the PDF file on Comcast's site. For people who don't want to go download the file.


----------



## BurnPhoenix




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *It seems like almost every HD show I watch on NBC has periods during which the sound develops an oscillation (like a warble). I don't have the 5.1 audio set up -- just straight stereo. Anyone else have this problem? Any idea why?*



I have this same problem as well. I have 5.1 however, and still get this problem. You can either wait a minute or so and it will go away, or you can change the channel and come back quickly and it will be gone. Either way the warble comes back every 5-10 minutes.


I have yet to find a way to keep this from happening, and often end up watching the shows in SD instead. Nothing like getting immersed in a show just to have an important line of dialogue suddenly rendered indiscernible thanks to sound problems. I am soon going to call comcast up about this, though Im not certain where the problem lies.


----------



## wareagle

I've found that the show itself need not be in HD in order for the audio problem to be present; just tuning to 105 seems to be all that's required. This problem seems to be relatively new, since I don't recall it happening last spring.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FrayLo_
> *I'll get all that, even without having the "digital cable" box that has the program guide? If so, awesome...*



You can order Comcast HDTV with basic cable only and a "cable card" if your tv supports that and then you don't need a set-top box. I think for some people the ESPN, etc. comes up and for others it doesn't. It's not officially included in the package though unless you order at least "digital classic". I think it's only like 11.00 a month to add digital classic and that would include the price of a regular set-top box if you end up using one. (HDTV box is $5 additional for the advanced box)

The only disadvantage of Cable Card is that I don't think you can order PPV. I know that On Demand won't work and you won't have a program guide. You can get all the channels though, whatever you order. The advantage of cable card is no monthly fee for a set top box and you don't have to deal with another remote or where you're going to sit the huge box or anything like that. It's all in what your preference is.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

HD ondemand review:


I watched the "Beavers" IMAX film(highly recomended) on HD ondemand. The PQ was just as good as when I saw it on INHD a couple month ago. I had 3 short audio dropouts(no video glitchs). other than that everything worked fine.


Also I have comcast HSI, maybe thats reason for the dropouts?


----------



## FrayLo

I'm sorry if this question has been answered...but the thread is 171 pages long, and it's quite unwieldy to search through.


I just got my Motorola HD box installed, and everything looks great so far. However, my TV (Samsung HLP4663 46" DLP) is reporting that it's receiving a 1080i signal, no matter what channel I'm on. (Connected through DVI). Is there a setting on the box that I can set to make it output 720p? Does it really matter what the box outputs? AFAIK, my TV's native resolution is 720p, so I thought I should give it that signal.


Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Nausicaa

With power to the box off and your TV on and the input you normally watch HD content from the box selected, hit the *Menu* button on your remote.


This will get you the the configuration screen and at the top you can select 720p or 1080i. Hit *Menu* again to close the screen and then power on the box. It should be 720p.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *HD ondemand review:
> 
> 
> I watched the "Beavers" IMAX film(highly recomended) on HD ondemand. The PQ was just as good as when I saw it on INHD a couple month ago. I had 3 short audio dropouts(no video glitchs). other than that everything worked fine.
> 
> 
> Also I have comcast HSI, maybe thats reason for the dropouts?*



HSI doesn't share the same frequency or any bandwidth of VOD. The HSI service should have no bearing on your TV services directly.


----------



## FrayLo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *With power to the box off and your TV on and the input you normally watch HD content from the box selected, hit the Menu button on your remote.
> 
> 
> This will get you the the configuration screen and at the top you can select 720p or 1080i. Hit Menu again to close the screen and then power on the box. It should be 720p.*



That worked, thanks for the help.


----------



## SirChaos

Hey Everyone,

I was wondering if any of you out there would be interested in a Seattle (Puget Sound) forum board dedicated to TV and HDTV?


I have the web space and bandwith.


Think it would be a good help to everyone?


Thanks!


Chase


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've found that the show itself need not be in HD in order for the audio problem to be present; just tuning to 105 seems to be all that's required. This problem seems to be relatively new, since I don't recall it happening last spring.*



Has anyone contacted NBC about the warbling sound?? If so what is the response. If not, I suggest we as a forum send them out thoughts. I agree it makes some shows unwatchable, defeating the pleasure of HD. If I find no one has contacted them I will do so and post their response.


I just send them an e-mail, will post their response, if any.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Has anyone contacted NBC about the warbling sound?? If so what is the response. If not, I suggest we as a forum send them out thoughts. I agree it makes some shows unwatchable, defeating the pleasure of HD. If I find no one has contacted them I will do so and post their response.
> 
> 
> I just send them an e-mail, will post their response, if any.*



I was thinking that it may be the Motorola firmware, or a combo of that and the 105 signal, since switching channels and returning seems to repair it (perhaps reinitializing an algorithm). But then I know absolutely nothing about what's behind that curtain, or why it would only happen with NBC. Can anyone provide info as to whether it happens with the OTA signal?


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I was thinking that it may be the Motorola firmware, or a combo of that and the 105 signal, since switching channels and returning seems to repair it (perhaps reinitializing an algorithm). But then I know absolutely nothing about what's behind that curtain, or why it would only happen with NBC. Can anyone provide info as to whether it happens with the OTA signal?*



I noticed this "warbling" while watching the Olympics on 105. I fixed it by going into the "Setup" menu item and changing the Audio options from the default (which was whichever was set when my box upgraded to firmware 7.15) to advanced. I can't recall the exact settings from memory, but that certainly fixed the problem. Also worth noting is that 105 wouldn't come in DD5.1 (at least as far as my receiver was concerned) but after changing this DD5.1 comes in.


Now when watching 105 I notice that every so often the 5.1 will dropout for just a second, and then come back on. I'm guessing is was these 5.1 dropouts that confused the box and started the warbling, and why switching channels and coming back cured it as well.


So... if you haven't messed around with your Audio options yet, give it a shot. I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SirChaos_
> *Hey Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you out there would be interested in a Seattle (Puget Sound) forum board dedicated to TV and HDTV?
> 
> 
> I have the web space and bandwith.
> 
> 
> Think it would be a good help to everyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Chase*



A nice offer but since AVS has 2 threads for Seattle (1 for OTA and 1 for Comcast) that have been going for over a year I'm not sure people would be interested. Adding more places dedicated to the same topics would only "dilute" the pool of contributors. We have covered non-DT subjects once in a while in the OTA thread. I'm not sure what "TV" topics you are interested in. If you can convince the majority of the -OTA and -Comcast posters to go with your idea I would certainly follow.


Edit: I didn't see your poll until after this post. See my further comments in that thread on your idea (not a bad idea after all).


----------



## metz520

major audio dropouts and picture freezing on 104 komo-HD tonight trying to watch monday night football. Why is it so bloody difficult to send the hi def feed over the wire?


----------



## quarque

same problem OTA so it is probably a network problem, not Comcast.


----------



## JmyBryan

Happens every week - I'm starting to get used to it ...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jspeton_
> *I noticed this "warbling" while watching the Olympics on 105. I fixed it by going into the "Setup" menu item and changing the Audio options from the default (which was whichever was set when my box upgraded to firmware 7.15) to advanced. I can't recall the exact settings from memory, but that certainly fixed the problem. Also worth noting is that 105 wouldn't come in DD5.1 (at least as far as my receiver was concerned) but after changing this DD5.1 comes in.
> 
> 
> Now when watching 105 I notice that every so often the 5.1 will dropout for just a second, and then come back on. I'm guessing is was these 5.1 dropouts that confused the box and started the warbling, and why switching channels and coming back cured it as well.
> 
> 
> So... if you haven't messed around with your Audio options yet, give it a shot. I haven't had a problem since.*



That seems to have cured it for me (it even seems logical). Since making that change I've had a few periodic barely noticeable audio blips similar to what you described, but the warble is gone.


Definitely owe you one. Now it's time to let you loose on the KIRO-HD problem!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *same problem OTA so it is probably a network problem, not Comcast.*



I'm glad Comcast has this problem. I now have the ability to determine when the breakup is due to an OTA problem (in my case tree multipath I think) or a network problem. Last night the problems seemed identical on OTA and Comcast.


----------



## BurnPhoenix




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *That seems to have cured it for me (it even seems logical). Since making that change I've had a few periodic barely noticeable audio blips similar to what you described, but the warble is gone.
> 
> 
> Definitely owe you one. Now it's time to let you loose on the KIRO-HD problem!*



I tried the same thing with the same results. Thank you! Let it be known that it did take me a good 5 minutes to find the setup menu, though. I'll be watching 105 more closely just to be sure the problem is solved.


----------



## stuarts

no sound on KCTS 1(08) HD DD5.1 when soundstage is on? I do get stereo output via analog RCA's.

My setup is Comcast Motorola 6200 via SPDIF to Yahama VX-2095.

The receiver indicated Dolby Digital when KCTS is on and the rcvr does support 5.1. I have no problems with any other device.

I've played with the audio settings in the moto 6200 setup with no affect.

Any ideas?


----------



## stuarts

Fixed it..

It was my Yamaha...


----------



## wareagle

Let's hope Comcast decides to let us have this:


ESPN2 HD set to launch in January
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...ory?id=1876748


----------



## artseattle

Besides the CBS debacle, I think the next most irritating thing is the problem with sound synchronization. I watched a few minutes of "The Mountain," and the sound was way off. ABC-KOMO is often off and so is PBS. Is this the state of the art?


KOMO reported last year that the 5.1 sound contributed to the difficulty. However, I think KING looks pretty good with its new 5.1 sound.


What are others observing? Am I the only one bothered by this?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

No, but to be honest I only watch football on ABC and it's not so noticeable with football.


I have zero faith of getting ESPN2. Looks like Comcast has totally abandoned HDTV for in demand.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Besides the CBS debacle, I think the next most irritating thing is the problem with sound synchronization. I watched a few minutes of "The Mountain," and the sound was way off. ABC-KOMO is often off and so is PBS. Is this the state of the art?
> 
> 
> KOMO reported last year that the 5.1 sound contributed to the difficulty. However, I think KING looks pretty good with its new 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> What are others observing? Am I the only one bothered by this?*



Sound synchronization is a problem with a lot of HD. The problem is not necessarily with Comcast.


BTW, I forget if I said this in this thread, but I suspect Comcast will get KIRO when KIRO finally gets the ability to do local commercials in their HD feed. Until then, they probably don't really want many people watching them in HD.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I have zero faith of getting ESPN2. Looks like Comcast has totally abandoned HDTV for in demand.*



I get that feeling too, and in demand has quickly wore out its welcome for me, except for catching American Chopper.


----------



## Nausicaa

I wouldn't mind getting TNT-HD. NBC can't be bothered to broadcast NASCAR in it (much less widescreen digital like FOX did for theirs) and while not a big NASCAR fan, it does make it more enjoyable.


And I would not mind catching the old HD Law and Order episodes broadcast before Comcast gave us NBC HD.


----------



## rverginia

I agree that the 5.1 sound quality is amazing. I just don't understand why there are so many dropouts. My home theater equipment goes nuts when it "drops back in". Is it just that the technology is too new to be consistant, or are they just not paying as much attention to it because in SD TV, a sound dropout is a minor thing.


----------



## raidbuck

Tom_Oliver,


I disagree about ESPN2. Sure, Comcast takes a long time for some channels, and they are concentrating on the VOD and 6412s now, but getting ESPN2 isn't until sometime in January.


It has been three months since nationally Comcast added DiscoveryHD. Last week they added the two NFL Network GOTW shows in HD. I think we are all hoping for HDNET/Movies, and for TNT-HD and BravoHD+ in varying degrees. I don't know about any of those any time soon, but I would be really peeved if ESPN2 didn't come on.


I think the Magic 8 Ball did see ESPN2 HD in Comcast's future, did it not?


Rich N.


----------



## billymac

hey any of you guys DLP, and/or X1 owners?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=450363


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I'm not sure about the NFL Network or other pay channels, but basically the only HD channel they've added in almost a year is Discovery HD. I'm sure some day we'll get ESPN2, just like CBS, but I'm not sure if I'll still be alive when it happens.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Tom_Oliver,
> 
> 
> I disagree about ESPN2. Sure, Comcast takes a long time for some channels, and they are concentrating on the VOD and 6412s now, but getting ESPN2 isn't until sometime in January.
> 
> 
> It has been three months since nationally Comcast added DiscoveryHD. Last week they added the two NFL Network GOTW shows in HD. I think we are all hoping for HDNET/Movies, and for TNT-HD and BravoHD+ in varying degrees. I don't know about any of those any time soon, but I would be really peeved if ESPN2 didn't come on.
> 
> 
> I think the Magic 8 Ball did see ESPN2 HD in Comcast's future, did it not?
> 
> 
> Rich N.*


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Last week they added the two NFL Network GOTW shows in HD.*



Those don't seem to be available in HD in Seattle.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *hey any of you guys DLP, and/or X1 owners?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=450363 *



DLP owner for several months. Watched ER, had no problems with brightness, my only problems have been audio amplification when going from SD to HD. Picture qualtiy has been great on available true HD channels, I compare DLP with plasma every time I am in stores and have never been disappointed in my choice.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> I compare DLP with plasma every time I am in stores and have never been disappointed in my choice.



And it's going to get even better. The xHD3 DLP chip is just around the corner (for rear projection only) which will have true native HD resolution (1920x1080p vs 1280x720p in the current chips). The constrast ratio of the newest chips is better than 3000:1. Older units have a contrast ratio of 1500:1.


I'm waiting for the newer chip before replacing my direct view HD set. By the time this new set is out and at a reasonable price (


----------



## nodrog2




> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> 
> *And it's going to get even better. The xHD3 DLP chip is just around the corner (for rear projection only) which will have true native HD resolution (1920x1080p vs 1280x720p in the current chips). The constrast ratio of the newest chips is better than 3000:1. Older units have a contrast ratio of 1500:1.
> 
> 
> I know things always get better, but dammit a guy would never get anything if always waiting for the next improvement. I will be envious but still feel very lucky to have my current choice. The price difference certainly favors DLP and the quality is there also.*


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *hey any of you guys DLP, and/or X1 owners?*



Yeah, a satisified X1 owner here, but I've given up on ER years ago! LOST looked all right on the X1 a few days ago, though.


----------



## jameskollar

nodog2


I agree! I would have bought a DLP over a year ago but the wife said NO WAY! You see, she's smarter than me. I finally wore her down, took her to a Best Buy store and showed her several DLPs. To say the least, she was impressed! Just this month she finally broke down and said OK but I better not ask to upgrade the set for a very long time (doesn't she understand that you constantly have to upgrade!







)


So I started my research, found out about the xHD3, and decided that's what I really want. It's not availbale yet







Neither is the 6412 or HD DVD's, two things that I really, really want. So, I wait...


----------



## djmattyb

Why would anyone want to get a DLP when you can get a Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY Plasma ?


----------



## NizZ8

50" is just TOO small! 100-120" screen is where it's @


----------



## raidbuck

djmattyb:


Uh, 50" DLP costs significantly less than a 50" HD plasma. Maybe that's a reason.


Fix a plasma? I don't think the glass panel can be fixed. The DLP has 4 basic parts (mirror assembly, circuit board, light assembly, color wheel) that are all fixable/replaceable. That might be a reason.


In some instances maybe the plasma has a better picture, but there are benefits to DLP. And although I'm not sure how much an issue burn-in might be, it isn't any issue with DLP.


Rich N.


----------



## jameskollar

djmattyb:


I looked up the Pana unit you mentioned. It seems to be one of the better ones. Saw it priced at $4600 and above. It has no speakers (thats ok with me) but can be an add on for $400. Digital input (DVI) is available only as an add on card for another $200. It also cannot do native 1920x1080p nor does any other plasma that I know of. The DLPs I've seen have built in speakers/amps and digital inputs. Keep that in mind when doing a price comparison.


Other specifications such as contrast, 3:2 Pulldown, etc. are comparable between DLP and the Pana Plasma.


Current 50" DLPS go for 

Except for the "coolness" factor, I don't know why anyone would buy a plasma over a DLP, especially when the new native 1080p sets come out.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *nodog2
> 
> 
> 
> So I started my research, found out about the xHD3, and decided that's what I really want. It's not availbale yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is the 6412 or HD DVD's, two things that I really, really want. So, I wait...*



DOES ANYONE THINK ITS REMOTELY POSSIBLE THAT AN UPGRADE TO THE XHD3 WOULD BE POSSIBLE?? SURE WOULD BE NICE, I'D HAVE TO SEE IF IT WOULD BE WORTH THE COST AS RIGHT NOW I AM DELIGHTED WITH MY DLP PICTURE (SAMMY 56")


----------



## jimre

I DON'T KNOW - BUT IT MIGHT BE NICE TO GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TOPIC, WHICH I BELIEVE WAS SEATTLE/COMCAST - NOT DLP PROJECTORS!!!


NO, I'M NOT SHOUTING - REALLY!!!!


----------



## footballnut

Back on topic. Where do most of us set the comcast box for watching football? Tonight I set the box for 480p to watch ESPNHD Sunday night football and didn't notice any change in picture quality (Quite Good) from previously setting it at 720p. Anyone else use 480p rather than 720p? Thanks. PS: Maybe it'll make a difference for Monday night football as ABC uses 720p.


----------



## jliem

I'm currently receiving analog-only cable (my bill says "limited" cable plus "expanded" cable and it costs $40/month). I've just purchased an EDTV and would like to upgrade my cable service. I initially thought I'd have to upgrade to digital cable, but on Comcast's website, they offer a service called "High Definition Television for Analog Customers" for $6.75/month. What exactly does this get me? What will I be missing out on by not having digital cable? What is the model of the cable box that I will be getting?


There's actually a similar service named "High Definition Television for Digital Customers". That only costs $5/month, but I assume that in order to be eligible for this service, I would also have to have digital cable, and the cheapest digital cable package seems to be $52/month for "Digital Classic". Is there any cheaper digital cable package out there? Perhaps one that's not advertised but that they will give you if you ask for it by name? Also, is the cable box I would receive for the "High Definition Television for Digital Customers" service any different than the cable box for the "High Definition Television for Analog Customers" service?


[rant]

I'm pretty sure that these are popular, basic, FAQ-level questions I'm posing, but sheesh, 173 pages?? How are people supposed to weed out this type of information so that the same questions are not asked over and over again?

[/rant]


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jliem_
> *I'm currently receiving analog-only cable (my bill says "limited" cable plus "expanded" cable and it costs $40/month). I've just purchased an EDTV and would like to upgrade my cable service. I initially thought I'd have to upgrade to digital cable, but on Comcast's website, they offer a service called "High Definition Television for Analog Customers" for $6.75/month. What exactly does this get me? What will I be missing out on by not having digital cable? What is the model of the cable box that I will be getting?*



It should get you the locals in HD (except for KIRO, which doesn't have an agreement with Comcast yet). I believe it also gives you access to any premium channels which are offereing in HD that you've otherwise subscribed to. I believe this is actually just the cost of the HD box, so if you're already renting a box for that set it might not be that much more than what you're paying now.


I believe there's also one for a few bucks more ($5 maybe) that I'm going to have to look into, that will get yoy ESPN-HD and the two channels INHD channels, and possibly Discovery in HD.


BTW, if you want DVI, make sure you let them know. They apparently have some older boxes kicking around that don't do DVI. Same with Firewire.


----------



## miatasm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by footballnut_
> *Back on topic. Where do most of us set the comcast box for watching football? Tonight I set the box for 480p to watch ESPNHD Sunday night football and didn't notice any change in picture quality (Quite Good) from previously setting it at 720p. Anyone else use 480p rather than 720p? Thanks. PS: Maybe it'll make a difference for Monday night football as ABC uses 720p.*



I think it depends mostly on your display, & it may also be that your not picky enough.... At first on my EDTV Panny Plasma, I initially didn't see too much difference between 480p & the others. This was me just getting used to "Plasma Shock". Now after viewing many HD programs of varying, quality, 480p has nothing on 720 or 1080. Its better than analog, but can't be compared to the other 2.


----------



## jsamans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jliem_
> *I'm currently receiving analog-only cable (my bill says "limited" cable plus "expanded" cable and it costs $40/month). I've just purchased an EDTV and would like to upgrade my cable service. I initially thought I'd have to upgrade to digital cable, but on Comcast's website, they offer a service called "High Definition Television for Analog Customers" for $6.75/month. What exactly does this get me? What will I be missing out on by not having digital cable? What is the model of the cable box that I will be getting?
> 
> 
> There's actually a similar service named "High Definition Television for Digital Customers". That only costs $5/month, but I assume that in order to be eligible for this service, I would also have to have digital cable, and the cheapest digital cable package seems to be $52/month for "Digital Classic". Is there any cheaper digital cable package out there? Perhaps one that's not advertised but that they will give you if you ask for it by name? Also, is the cable box I would receive for the "High Definition Television for Digital Customers" service any different than the cable box for the "High Definition Television for Analog Customers" service?
> 
> 
> [rant]
> 
> I'm pretty sure that these are popular, basic, FAQ-level questions I'm posing, but sheesh, 173 pages?? How are people supposed to weed out this type of information so that the same questions are not asked over and over again?
> 
> [/rant]*



I mainly use DirecTV, but went with Comcast for HD local channels. My bill says I have 'Limited Cable Service' ($12.30 minus a $6.31 discount), plus a $6.75 fee for 'Advanced Set Top Receiver and Remote'. When it was first installed I got every channel Comcast offers. Several months later I was informed of an audit on their end and now I basically just get basic analog cable -- with just local channels in HDTV (this is what I was supposed to get from the start). When my 6 month promotion ends I will probably ditch Comcast all together and just do over-the-air for locals. I have not been very impressed with Comcast. It looks like effective January 1, 2005 the basic analog cable package will be $29.99 a month. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsamans_
> *IIt looks like effective January 1, 2005 the basic analog cable package will be $29.99 a month. That's ridiculous.*



What are you basing that on?


BTW, you'd better make sure you can get all the channels you want OTA. I was mainly looking for a second source for HD, since my MyHD card cannot record and watch something else at the same time. But Comcast does allow me to pull in some other minor channels (mainly 9 and 11).


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I DON'T KNOW - BUT IT MIGHT BE NICE TO GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TOPIC, WHICH I BELIEVE WAS SEATTLE/COMCAST - NOT DLP PROJECTORS!!!
> 
> 
> NO, I'M NOT SHOUTING - REALLY!!!!*



Ouch!! Oooooh. You're right - I'm sorry.


----------



## jsamans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *What are you basing that on?
> 
> 
> BTW, you'd better make sure you can get all the channels you want OTA. I was mainly looking for a second source for HD, since my MyHD card cannot record and watch something else at the same time. But Comcast does allow me to pull in some other minor channels (mainly 9 and 11).*



I got that price off the Comcast webpage HERE -- that's the 'introductory offer,' the fine print says "Effective January 1, 2005, regular monthly rate for Basic Cable, currently $27.74/mo. - $44.99/mo., depending on area applies."


I'm up on the Sammamish plateau which should be pretty good for OTA, just a matter of getting a decent antenna on the roof. It will be a good fall project at any rate. No pun intended


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsamans_
> *I got that price off the Comcast webpage HERE -- that's the 'introductory offer,' the fine print says "Effective January 1, 2005, regular monthly rate for Basic Cable, currently $27.74/mo. - $44.99/mo., depending on area applies."
> 
> 
> I'm up on the Sammamish plateau which should be pretty good for OTA, just a matter of getting a decent antenna on the roof. It will be a good fall project at any rate. No pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's basic cable. The cheap stuff is limited basic, and something you can't even find on their web page (although apparently you can for some localities outside of Washington).


----------



## jliem




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *BTW, if you want DVI, make sure you let them know. They apparently have some older boxes kicking around that don't do DVI. Same with Firewire.*



Yes, I will want a DVI output from the box. Is there a specific model of cable box I should ask for? Perhaps the Motorola 6200?


And will the box be different if I'm still going to stick with analog vs. if I upgrade to digital cable?


----------



## miatasm

Newer 5100's had DVI but were very limited firewire. 6200's have DVI & firewire.


Older 5100's (2 years or more) had neither Firewire or DVI.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by miatasm_
> *Newer 5100's had DVI but were very limited firewire. 6200's have DVI & firewire.
> 
> 
> Older 5100's (2 years or more) had neither Firewire or DVI.*



I believe they have some 6200s that have neither DVI or firewire. The installer I had seemed very experienced, and was surprised the box he brought in didn't have DVI.


Just let them know that you want those things rather than worrying about the model number (unless you have another reason to want a particular model).


----------



## howe97

I've had HD for about a week now. At first, I didn't think I'd care that KIRO doesn't broadcast HD over Comcast, but I've already become irritated that I can't get KIRO. Is there any end in sight to this war between Comcast & KIRO?


If anyone is planning to gather an angry mob outside of KIRO's headquarters anytime soon, count me in


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *I've had HD for about a week now. At first, I didn't think I'd care that KIRO doesn't broadcast HD over Comcast, but I've already become irritated that I can't get KIRO. Is there any end in sight to this war between Comcast & KIRO?
> 
> 
> If anyone is planning to gather an angry mob outside of KIRO's headquarters anytime soon, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



From the PR blurb about John Woodin, KIRO GM, on KIRO's web site:


"John and his wife Diana reside in Issaquah with their four children. "


They probably have a tough time getting OTA HD reception there, so perhaps he'd be willing to join us. If not him, then maybe the kids.


----------



## jimre

KIRO has little or nothing to do with this. Their local GM has zero power to change this. The real problem is an inter-galactic pissing match between Comcast and KIRO's owner - Cox Cable.


----------



## Al Shing

Just noticed NFLHD on the guide, Channel 181. Currently, there is nothing but an INHD logo being broadcast on the channel.


----------



## howe97

What package do you have to have to view the NFL channel (180) and now this NFLHD (181)? I saw 180 a while back but it always says I'm not authorized, and to press OK for ordering info. Pressing ok does nothing and I can never find what I'm looking for on Comcast's website. Thanks.


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *KIRO has little or nothing to do with this. Their local GM has zero power to change this. The real problem is an inter-galactic pissing match between Comcast and KIRO's owner - Cox Cable.*



Do we know what the problem is? Why are they in a pissing match????


I'm SO CLOSE in leaving Comcast, but I love the high speed internet, and plus, I live in Marysville and not too sure if I could pull in OTA locals for HD.


Thanks,

Chase


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *KIRO has little or nothing to do with this. Their local GM has zero power to change this. The real problem is an inter-galactic pissing match between Comcast and KIRO's owner - Cox Cable.*



I still think it's not just coincidence that KIRO cannot split in local commericals and they do not allow their signal on Comcast.


Do they allow their HD signal on any other cable system? Taking actions that could reduce their advertising revenue is not really in their interest.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well Comcast's #1 and #2 are in town today, so you could find out where they are and ask for CBS HD.










According to an interview with them in the Seattle Times, by the end of the year, Seattle will be the first city in which Comcast plans to roll out new set-top boxes featuring digital video recorders and Microsoft's program guide. So we have that going for us.










Article - http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...mcastqa29.html


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I still think it's not just coincidence that KIRO cannot split in local commericals and they do not allow their signal on Comcast.
> 
> 
> Do they allow their HD signal on any other cable system? Taking actions that could reduce their advertising revenue is not really in their interest.*



It seems to be a national problem. I've read here that the same problem exists in San Francisco (Cox-owned FOX affiliate KTVU), and Atlanta (Cox-owned ABC affiliate). The consensus speculation is that Cox is demanding higher cable fees for their stations' HD signals to be carried on non-Cox cable systems, and Comcast of course won't pay the ransom.


----------



## artshotwell

I talked to a Comcast engineer who says he's in a beta test of the new Comcast HD PVRs. Says it has two tuners...capable to recording two channels at the same time. Or, watching one while recording another. He says it's using Microsoft software (groan) and he expects it to be available by the end of the year. But, he also said he's not involved in the rollout, only part of the beta test.


----------



## djmattyb

That would be really cool if I could record two HD shows at the same time! Can the DirecTV Tivo do that? Or would the Comcast box be the first? Or can the Comcast box only record 1 HD channel at a time? Wouldn't it take a lot of CPU power to record two HD programs at once? It would take a lot of hard drive space, that's for sure. Sounds like this could be a Christmas present from Comcast to all of us.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *I've had HD for about a week now. At first, I didn't think I'd care that KIRO doesn't broadcast HD over Comcast, but I've already become irritated that I can't get KIRO. Is there any end in sight to this war between Comcast & KIRO?
> 
> 
> If anyone is planning to gather an angry mob outside of KIRO's headquarters anytime soon, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I filed an FCC complaint about it yesterday. Figured maybe that was a different route to go since KIRO people don't even acknowledge receipt of emails.


----------



## djmattyb

Post how you filed the complaint and all of us can do the same thing. Maybe post one all filled out that we can simply sign and submit. By law, broadcasters need to "meet the needs, interest, and convience" of the public. I hardly think Kiro & Comcast are doing this. On the other hand, Comcast isn't a broadcaster, they're a cable company. If I only had more time on my hands, a good lawyer, and a bottomless bank account I could take care of all this. But nobody has those things so we wait...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Wouldn't it take a lot of CPU power to record two HD programs at once?*



Nope. Recording ANALOG takes a lot of CPU power, as the box has to perform real-time MPEG2 compression. But not digital. The HD stream is already MPEG2-compressed. All the box has to do is copy the bits from the network to the hard drive.


What *would* surprise me is if the box could record two ANALOG shows at once.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Post how you filed the complaint and all of us can do the same thing.*



I filed it here and just sent all the info in the email that they request...

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *That would be really cool if I could record two HD shows at the same time! Can the DirecTV Tivo do that? Or would the Comcast box be the first? Or can the Comcast box only record 1 HD channel at a time? Wouldn't it take a lot of CPU power to record two HD programs at once? It would take a lot of hard drive space, that's for sure. Sounds like this could be a Christmas present from Comcast to all of us.*



I think just about every HD DVR, with the exception of existing Comcast DVRs, can record two channels at once. HD Tivo can, I believe the Dish HD DVR can, and the Zoom one that isn't out apparently will be able to do so.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *What package do you have to have to view the NFL channel (180) and now this NFLHD (181)? I saw 180 a while back but it always says I'm not authorized, and to press OK for ordering info. Pressing ok does nothing and I can never find what I'm looking for on Comcast's website. Thanks.*



You need either the Digital Plus package, or the Digital Sports Package to get NFLTV. If you like sports, and don't have the Digital Plus package, you may as well just get the Digital Sports package and get CSTV and NBATV as well.


----------



## danstone

Here's another article with some interesting information for football fans:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast29.html 


"Comcast's NFL highlight show, an attempt to compete with the popular NFL Sunday Ticket package from DirecTV, allows digital cable subscribers to access a 20-minute recap of every NFL football game by late Sunday night. In the first week, it had 600,000 downloads of NFL Replay."


----------



## howe97

Thanks Al. I can't remember what package I currently have, I'll have to take a look.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I still think it's not just coincidence that KIRO cannot split in local commericals and they do not allow their signal on Comcast.
> 
> 
> Do they allow their HD signal on any other cable system? Taking actions that could reduce their advertising revenue is not really in their interest.*



Our friend from Tacoma says they have it, as does the web site he cites:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by aNiMaLpJ

"We in Tacoma with Click! ( www.click-network.com ) already had KIROHD."


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I think just about every HD DVR, with the exception of existing Comcast DVRs, can record two channels at once. HD Tivo can, I believe the Dish HD DVR can, and the Zoom one that isn't out apparently will be able to do so.*



Both the DirectTV HD Tivo and the Dish Network HD 921 can record 2 channels at the same time, or record one watch another, or even record 2 shows and watch a 3rd pre-recorded show. Dish also has a couple of non-HD PVRs that can do the same, the 721 and the 522 I believe. I have the 721 and let me tell you it's wonderful to be able to do that.


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I talked to a Comcast engineer who says he's in a beta test of the new Comcast HD PVRs. Says it has two tuners...capable to recording two channels at the same time. Or, watching one while recording another. He says it's using Microsoft software (groan) and he expects it to be available by the end of the year. But, he also said he's not involved in the rollout, only part of the beta test.*



Whether you like Microsoft or not, their guide has got be better than the garbage guide that Comcast uses now


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *Whether you like Microsoft or not, their guide has got be better than the garbage guide that Comcast uses now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I sure hope so. That TVGuide guide is just awful. It fails in some of the most basic functions.


I don't mind Microsoft, as such, just tired of crashes, lockups and reboots. XP is better than the past versions. And, Office apps menus just don't make sense.


I'm excited about getting HD recording capability. I'm even considering one of those JVC 30k DVHS units to offload movies.


----------



## jeff28

Quote:

_Originally posted by jeff28_
*I filed it here and just sent all the info in the email that they request...

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html *
_well I got a reply back today... I have no idea what it means. They seemed to have added a problem number to the subject line. I'm not sure if they're needing some type of additional action from me (us) or not though._


From: FCCInfo

To: @comcast.net

Subject: PROBLEM00696186 - HDTV Retransmission Complaint

Date: Thu, 30 Sep 2004 15:36:14 +0000



Attachment 1: FACTSHEET84.PDF (application/octet-stream)


You are receiving this email in response to your inquiry to the FCC.




This e-mail contains an attachment that is in ".pdf" format. If you are unable

to open this attachment, it is most likely because your computer doesn't have

Adobe Reader, which is the program needed to open these types of files. You can

install a free copy of Adobe Reader from the Adobe Web site at
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html. 


Rep Number : TSR39

Mailout Attachment Name : FACTSHEET84.PDF (see attachment )

 

factsheet84.pdf 249.7958984375k . file


----------



## rverginia

What the FCC reply is saying is that they are more concerned about the exposure of an african-american breast than they are with what cble channels we get.


----------



## jliem




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I believe they have some 6200s that have neither DVI or firewire. The installer I had seemed very experienced, and was surprised the box he brought in didn't have DVI.
> 
> 
> Just let them know that you want those things rather than worrying about the model number (unless you have another reason to want a particular model).*



Thanks, guys. The installer came yesterday and got me set up with a 6200. So now I'm getting all the analog channels of basic cable (aka limited+expanded) for $40/month, plus what they're calling the HD Digital Lite package, which is just the locals (minus CBS and UPN), PBS, and ESPN in HD, for an additional $6.75/month. Other than premium channels, the only other HD channels I'm missing out on are INHD, INHD2, and DiscoveryHD. It seems that in order to get those, I would have to upgrade to the Digital Classic package, which would be $12/month (so just over $5/month more than HD Digital Lite). The installer suggested not to bother upgrading for now and wait another month or so, because Comcast will likely be offering a bunch of new deals/specials very shortly in an effort to heavily promote the new OnDemand feature.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Blah. Give us more HD channels. I have Tivo already.


BTW, DiscoveryHD is best HD channel imho.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jliem_
> *Comcast will likely be offering a bunch of new deals/specials very shortly in an effort to heavily promote the new OnDemand feature.*


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *BTW, DiscoveryHD is best HD channel imho.*



You know, DiscoveryHD usually looks like garbage for me. It's almost always pixelated beyond belief. The other HD channels always look great. Am I the only one with this problem? Everyone I talk to loves DiscoveryHD, but I can almost never watch it.


BTW, I'm using the 5100 box from Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *You know, DiscoveryHD usually looks like garbage for me. It's almost always pixelated beyond belief. The other HD channels always look great. Am I the only one with this problem? Everyone I talk to loves DiscoveryHD, but I can almost never watch it.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm using the 5100 box from Comcast.*



I certainly have no problem with Discovery HD using the 5100 with component connection. It's usually the best looking picture I get.


If CBS persists in producing shows like the CSI:everywhere-you'd-hate-to-live group with such pathetic lighting I may forget why I want KIRO-HD. Oh, I just remembered -- SEC football.


----------



## howe97

wareagle - thanks for the reply.


I totally agree, the only reason I want CBS is because of their college football, and the occasional NFL HD game they throw to us non ST subscribers.


----------



## jeff28

I've never had the pixelation with Discover HD, for me it's always on KCTS 108. Very noticeable a lot of the time on that channel... I wonder what would cause that issue to be on different channels for different users...


----------



## wareagle

I don't recall having problems with KCTS-HD (108), but I haven't watched it recently -- not since Smart Travels got shoved over to the 1:30 AM time slot.


----------



## Nausicaa

Discovery HD and the INHD channels always look breathtakingly gorgeous for me.


----------



## mimler

I also often have problems with Discovery HD and pixelation/signal breakup. This seems to never happen on the other HD channels. When the signal is strong the PQ is stunning.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Discovery HD & INHD (1 & 2) are each drop-dead gorgeous on my set. However, here's a problem I do have...


The sound on KING HD (channel 105) frequetnly does an "audio version" of pixelation... it will intermittently start to sputter - and once the sputtering starts, it lasts until I change to any other channel on the HD box - and then back again to KING HD (ch 105) - when I get back to KING HD (ch 105), the sputtering is gone... though it generally returns some time later and can olny be stopped by repeating the channel changing process...


Anyone else have this intermittent "audio sputtering" problem on Comcast's KING HD (ch 105) signal?



r-gordon-7


----------



## jimre

Yes - we all have this audio problem with 105. Lots of posts about this on previous pages of this thread. Seemed to occur around the time Comcast rolled out 7.15 firmware to our boxes. Very noticable during the Olympics in August (or maybe that's just the only time most of us ever watched NBD-HD). You might be able to minimize it by changing your audio settings to Advanced, rather than Stereo (in the regular on-screen Main Menu, settings, cable box).


----------



## Malcolm_B

I have troubles with INHD so often that I've almost completely forgotten the channels are there anymore!


----------



## jmwileyms

This morning I checked out channel 181 (NFL Total Access) and it is showing a new screen. It now says HD/SE (HD Special Events). Does anyone know what Comcast shows on this station if anything?


----------



## wareagle

Hard to say what they're up to. The previous static display was "INHD". The schedule (info button) reflects the same programming as 180, and the channel title is "NFL Network in HDTV". (They've also added audio, consisting of annoying music.) The assumption would be that it would eventually carry the same programming as 180, except in HD. Perhaps some of the people from other cities who occasionally visit this forum could clarify it.


----------



## raidbuck

In Baltimore County we also have the HDSE on 188. Besides whatever NFL Network does in HD I don't know what else they will show. Maybe Comcast will make a deal with Sinclair to show the Super Bowl on it (it is late and my mind is in fantasy mode).


Rich N.


----------



## jeff28

here's what Comcast had to say about it...


NFL Network Games of the Week in HD


Starting September 29th, Comcast digital customers will be able to view two 60-minute condensed versions of the best NFL games from the previous Sunday. These games, filmed in HD, feature unique camera angles, sideline sound and the story you didn't see during Sunday's broadcast. This programming is only available to customers with Digital Classic, Plus, Extra or the Digital Sport Tier and can be viewed each Wednesday and Thursday. Each game will air at 6PM PT with repeat showings over the following two days. The games will be located on a new digital channel (ch. 181). This NFL HD programming compliments the NFL Network channel as well as the NFL On Demand content and provides meaningful product differentiation from satellite (DBS).


NFL HD NEW!

When: 9/29/2004

Channel Number: ch. 181

Channel Name: NFL HD

Who: This channel will be available to all Digital Classic & Digital Sports tier customers.


"Game of the Week #1 - (60-minutes).


Wednesday at 6PM (PT)

Thursday 9PM (PT)

Thursday 12AM (Wed night into Thr.), 10AM, and 2PM (PT)

Saturday 10AM & 6PM (PT)


Game of the Week #2 - (60-minutes).


Thursday 6PM (PT)

Friday 9PM (PT)

Friday 12AM (Thr night into Fri), 10AM, and 2PM (PT)

Saturday 11AM, 9PM PT


----------



## Llamas

I use an LG-3410a to record Comcast HD networks broadcast in QAM. Well, I'm trying to. The TV Guide data is wrong (it lists the OTA channel numbers), so I have to map in the correct QAM channel for each station. I thought I had them all mapped in, but I went to record something on ABC tonight, but was getting no signal on the channel I had mapped in. That's weird, since I would not have mapped in anything that I had not confirmed...


Does anyone have a listing of the QAM channels for the Comcast HD channels? For instance (I'm doing this from memory), I think FOX is 110-1 and WB is 110-2. Did ABC move recently?


edit: Found the earlier post. It looks like I had ABC mapped to a channel they were using for testing, or something. I still have one of the PBS feeds mapped to a similar channel (in the 124-x range) that isn't cluster with the others.


Thanks,


--Mike


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *here's what Comcast had to say about it...
> 
> 
> NFL Network Games of the Week in HD
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> *



Where does Comcast post, publish, or otherwise provide access to this information?


----------



## Al Shing

Thursday night, after the Game of the Week, they showed an episode of Discoveries America covering the Northwest region. I've never seen this episode before, so it may have been a preview just for Seattle viewers. It looked amazing.


There was no way of knowing this was on, other than staying tuned after the GOTW ended.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Where does Comcast post, publish, or otherwise provide access to this information?*



They do press releases that nobody reprints so they never really end up anywhere most of the time. A buddy of mine who works there usually forwards these to me because he knows I'm interested. By the time I see them it's usually the day they're launching something or maybe one or two days before... I just put this one on the board because I thought you guys would consider it to be useful since there were questions about that channel.


The Customer Service people are sent these too, so they can field the types of questions everyone had... you just have to be lucky enough to get someone on the phone who reads and remembers all the many emails they get daily.


----------



## jeff28

looks like dvr will be $9.95 per month if they're consistent nationally...

http://www4.fosters.com/October_2004...s/bu_1002a.asp


----------



## analog8

I just got a new 6200 box last night and the basic HDTV for analog customer deal from Comcast.


The install went fine but I am underwhelmed so far. I am dumbfounded that almost all the local channels are showing 4:3 content. After holding out for a couple of years I naively assumed there would be more HD.


The PBS program in HD looked great, but the West Wing and one other HD program had a black border on all four sides. I checked the 6200 FAQ and my setup is correct (16:9, 1080i), so I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.


The Motorola/TV Guide GUI is freaking horrid...not only is it a low res nightmare but it's packed with advertising! It makes TIVO look like a work of art.


Also, the analog quality is inferior to my $50 Sony VCR. One of the reasons I got the HD box was to try and get locals in better quality, but I am not willing to sacrifice the quality of the rest of my analog cable package. Being unable to resize the local 4:3 content is also annoying.


if only I had a line of sight to VOOM....


----------



## jeff28

you can size the local 4:3 content however you want. with the cable box turned off you can just hit the MENU button (on the box). That brings up a screen with some options. you can set the 4:3 override to 480p or whatever and it will act like it's plugged straight into regular cable for analog channels. I think that's what you're complaint is anyway? I don't know. The guide will be changing within the next month or two. I doubt it will be as good as TiVo but it will be better... we'll just have to wait and see. West Wing, etc. is usually in 16:9 full screen HD but lately they've been having problems at KING I think. I watched "Lost" last night on KOMO and it looked great. Football games are looking nice today too.


----------



## analog8

Yes, the football and NASCAR look and sound great. Unfortunately I'd rather watch paint dry...


I don't understand why HD channels like 110 KCTSK and 112 KCTSL for example, shows what is obviously SD content stretched to 16:9 (which is fine by me) whereas 109 KCTSD jumps between 4:3 and then 16:9 content with black bars on top and bottom and grey bars on the side, and KONG and KOMO show 4:3 content which I am unable to stretch.


I've tried all the configurations of the 4:3 override but that is obviously for analog channels, right?


I'm also seeing some graphics issues. For example, the golf on 104 KOMOD and a movie on 114 KTWBD have a flickering white line in the top couple of pixels. The ABC news on 115 KOMON flickers and stutters a lot when I first tune it in, although it sometimes settles down a minute or two. Anyone else seeing this?


I can't see Joe Sixpack loving this. Unless you are willing to sign up for all the premium channels, HD on Comcast isn't very appealing.


I'm running firmware 7.15


EDIT: The KCTS problem with grey side bars and black top and bottom bars is obviously a problem on their end. They are now showing a documentary and they have the 'KCTS Seattle DT' logo across the pictures and the two bars. When they go back to the sponsorship breaks, the bars vanish. Obviously the material they are showing is 'letterboxed 4:3'. ugh..


I still can't believe there is no easy way to scale 4:3 HD channels to 16:9.


----------



## nodrog2

I've searched the thread for answer - can't find so here goes. For the last month my cable box has lost power during the night. A tech came out with two new boxes but neither one would come up satisfactorily so I kept the original. If I unplug and replug power all is okay. Any good thoughts???


Maybe I should just live with it until the new DVR boxes come out - before Xmas or hell freezing over or whatever.


----------



## artshotwell

analog8,

4:3 pictures should show on a 16:9 screen with black (or grey) bars on left & right. Unless...the station is putting the 4:3 inside a 16:9 frame, like KCST does on their SD digital channel (109 on Comcast). But, KCST is weird, because they take their 4:3 local pictures and stretch to fill 16:9, but send 4:3 PBS video in a 4:3 frame inside the 16:9 frame. If they were to send 4:3 without the 16:9 frame, you'd be able to stretch.


TV stations, I think, just don't want to bother switching between 4:3 and 16:9, so they leave data stream in 16:9 and fit 4:3 inside it with bars left and right.


----------



## analog8

I emailed KCTS and they got back to me - apparently PBS send them some programs in letterbox format which is 3:4, hence the black and grey postage stamp effect.


But when KCTS do run a full HD program - I have to say - PBS in HD is pretty stunning! I think I'll start watching more PBS since there isn't much else in HD on the basic Comcast HD package worth watching right now IMHO.


----------



## artshotwell

I agree that PBS HD on KCTS looks just great. I've talked to their chief engineer several times. He says PBS erroneously transmits programs in the wrong format and mis-informs affiliates of program formats ahead of time. This has been an issue I've seen for years. And, frankly, I'm amazed. KCTS and PBS were doing digital before most other stations and nets were.


I've seen KCTS run a whole hour HD program with no audio. Or, a whole hour stretched or squeezed. Like they just don't pay attention to their DT. I dropped by KCTS membership because of these longstanding technical issues. And, I've been a public television supporter all my life, including working for PBS stations in San Diego and Honolulu.


----------



## klillevo

In any of the 176 pages in this thread, is there a list of the channels that do provide some HD content via Comcast in Seattle, at this time...?


----------



## Al Shing

There have been several, but I suppose it is time for an updated listing.


100 Comcast HDTV - Mariners games

104 KOMOD - KOMO ABC HD

105 KINGD - KING NBC HD

108 KCTSH - KCTS PBS HD

110 KTWBD - KTWB WB HD

113 KCPQD - KCPQ FOX HD

173 ESPND - ESPN HD

181 NFLHD - NFL Network's Game of the Week in HD, HD Special Events

532 STARZ HD

549 HBOHD

563 MXHDW

574 SHOHD

663 DHDTV - Discovery HD Theater

664 INHD

665 INHD2

HDTV On Demand


----------



## Malcolm_B

Anyone experiencing really low volumes with their HD channels yesterday? I was watching American Chopper on Discovery HD and when they went to their breaks, the volume BLASTED out and scared the **** outta me!


----------



## rverginia

Seems to be a real problem on Discovery HD. All HD channels volumes are lower that the SD channels.

Does anyone know a way to even this out and get the same volume acoss the board?


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *That seems to have cured it for me (it even seems logical). Since making that change I've had a few periodic barely noticeable audio blips similar to what you described, but the warble is gone.
> 
> 
> Definitely owe you one. Now it's time to let you loose on the KIRO-HD problem!*



Friend of mine complained to Comcast about the warble. Comcast acknowledged the problem and instructed him to change the compression setting to heavy.


MENU>SEUTP>AUDIO


- Seceond Option (audio output)

- Set to Advanced

- Select Compression

- Set Compression to Heavy


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *Friend of mine complained to Comcast about the warble. Comcast acknowledged the problem and instructed him to change the compression setting to heavy.
> 
> 
> MENU>SEUTP>AUDIO
> 
> 
> - Seceond Option (audio output)
> 
> - Set to Advanced
> 
> - Select Compression
> 
> - Set Compression to Heavy*



That's the setting I ended up using. I still detect the periodic audio blip, which indicates they haven't done anything to actually fix the problem.


The fact that they know about the problem and have provided someone with a bandaid fix is symptomatic of a bigger problem with Comcast -- the lack of a means for customers to obtain important information without relying on just plain luck in contacting the right Comcast employee. They need to post up-to-date support info somewhere.


----------



## howe97

I emailed KIRO a couple of times about them not broadcasting HD over Comcast and finally got a typical corporate response:


"Thank you for your message. Cox and Comcast are currently negotiating the carriage of KIRO-HD via cable. No air date has been discussed."


Wow, that really helps.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *I emailed KIRO a couple of times about them not broadcasting HD over Comcast and finally got a typical corporate response:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your message. Cox and Comcast are currently negotiating the carriage of KIRO-HD via cable. No air date has been discussed."
> 
> 
> Wow, that really helps.*



What do you want them to say? Like I said previously, this issue is out of KIRO's hands. It's their corporate owner (Cox Cable) that is at fault here.


----------



## howe97

I'd like KIRO to be just slightly concerned about their viewers. I've written in to them several times before about their choice of programming. At least once a year, there will be a major college football game that starts early on the west coast, and they won't show it so they can show their weekly cartoons. I'm sorry, but I can't imagine why these cartoons bringing in more advertising revenue than football would (maybe I'm wrong though). Most times, they never even bother to send any kind of a courtesy response.


After a couple of emails on this topic, they finally responded several days later with a lame "we're working on it" kind of response. Not too informative. What would make me happy is for them to tell me they've forwarded my letter to the people who can do something about it.


Besides, I find it hard to believe that KIRO has NO say in any of this.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *I'd like KIRO to be just slightly concerned about their viewers. I've written in to them several times before about their choice of programming. At least once a year, there will be a major college football game that starts early on the west coast, and they won't show it so they can show their weekly cartoons. I'm sorry, but I can't imagine why these cartoons bringing in more advertising revenue than football would (maybe I'm wrong though). Most times, they never even bother to send any kind of a courtesy response.
> 
> 
> After a couple of emails on this topic, they finally responded several days later with a lame "we're working on it" kind of response. Not too informative. What would make me happy is for them to tell me they've forwarded my letter to the people who can do something about it.
> 
> 
> Besides, I find it hard to believe that KIRO has NO say in any of this.*



Well I wasn't talking about cartoons. I was talking about Cox Cable vs. Comcast Cable.


This same issue is happening in every major city where Cox owns a local affiliate (Seattle, San Fran, Atlanta). Cox wants to charge Comcast some kind of ransom fee above & beyond what Comcast pays for other stations' HD fees. So honestly I think KIRO has exactly ZERO input when it comes to 1) the rates Cox wants to charge Comcast, and 2) the rates Comcast is willing to pay Cox. As far as I can tell, KIRO told you EVERYTHING they know about the situation...


----------



## Nausicaa

COX feels confident that people will still watch their local affiliates even if they don't broadcast in HD. And in my case, they are right. I watch more CBS then any other station (three CSI's, NCIS, and Cold Case) but I send them to TiVo instead of watching them live like I do with ABC, NBC, and WB HD shows.


So KIRO does not get the impact of advertising that the HD channels do since I use TiVo to whip past them, but I have not stopped watching KIRO in protest of no HD and don't plan to even if we don't get HD until the FCC mandates that we do.


As for COX, they know that they have a lot of hit shows on KIRO and that there is a lot of demand for HD, so they hope that as Comcast expands HD service throughout the Seattle area, that eventually KIRO will blink and pay the ransom just to keep their ad revenue up.


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Well I wasn't talking about cartoons. I was talking about Cox Cable vs. Comcast Cable.
> 
> 
> This same issue is happening in every major city where Cox owns a local affiliate (Seattle, San Fran, Atlanta). Cox wants to charge Comcast some kind of ransom fee above & beyond what Comcast pays for other stations' HD fees. So honestly I think KIRO has exactly ZERO input when it comes to 1) the rates Cox wants to charge Comcast, and 2) the rates Comcast is willing to pay Cox. As far as I can tell, KIRO told you EVERYTHING they know about the situation...*



Look, I'm just stating my opinion. If you don't like it, that's fine. My point is that I have repeatedly found KIRO to have very poor customer service. I don't find that email informative in the slightest, nor do I feel like they give a rip. I was hoping for some answer that would provide more insight. If they don't know anything more, they could say so. What they put in their email to me was nothing more than a condensed version of what I sent to them.


The average person doesn't know that Cox owns KIRO and that they're the reason that they can't get CBS in HD over Comcast. The average person just thinks that KIRO is holding out for way too much money. IMHO, it would be wise for KIRO to give the appearance that they understand the viewer's frustration, etc., etc. Or, in the case of the college football games I mentioned, they could at least reply and tell me what their decision making process is. They always just ignore me. And I'm not the only one frustrated by KIRO and also frustrated by the fact that they almost never seem to respond to letters.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well not here. I haven't watched CBS for months. As far as I'm concerned it's simply a channel I don't get. I even have the ability to get the HD channel over the air, and I still won't watch it.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *COX feels confident that people will still watch their local affiliates even if they don't broadcast in HD. And in my case, they are right.*


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *What do you want them to say? Like I said previously, this issue is out of KIRO's hands. It's their corporate owner (Cox Cable) that is at fault here.*



One point here that I think deserves clarification. Cox Cable does not own KIRO-TV and is not in negotiations with Comcast for the retransmission consent.


KIRO-TV, as well as Cox Cable are owned by Cox Enterprises.
*

Cox Enterprises, Inc.

6205 Peachtree Dunwoody Rd.

Atlanta, GA 30328 (Map)

Phone: 678-645-0000

Fax: 678-645-1079

http://www.coxenterprises.com 


Covered by Larry Bills



The Cox family has been working at this enterprise for more than 100 years. One of the largest media conglomerates in the US, family-owned Cox Enterprises publishes 17 daily newspapers (including The Atlanta Journal-Constitution) and about 25 weeklies and shoppers and owns 15 TV stations through Cox Television. It also owns about 62% of Cox Radio (more than 80 radio stations) and controls 63% of Cox Communications, one of the US's largest cable systems, with more than 6.3 million subscribers in about 20 states. Cox's Manheim runs 115 automobile auctions worldwide and owns a majority-stake in AutoTrader.com.
*

I think this is a relevant distinction because when it's framed as Cox Cable vs. Comcast Cable it makes it sound like Comcast and Cox are in some kind of cable industry war at the expense of their mutual customers in Seattle (consumers of KIRO-TV and Comcast). That is not the case. Cox Cable has nothing to do with this problem and is not in a pissing match (as I've often heard it referred to) with Comcast.


Cox television is a completely different division from Cox Cable and they own 15 different stations around the country. Cox only wants to grant retransmission consent to cable operators who will pay significant fees back to them (based on how many homes their signal is delivered to).


This puts Cox in the wonderful position of getting richer at the expense of their consumers while making cable providers the "bad guys" because their the ones collecting the fees... does that make sense?


Comcast Communications Officer Steve Kip has said that they offered Cox Television the same deal that all the other stations accepted (I don't know how UPN fits in with that statement) and to me that lays 100% of the blame at Cox's doorstep. I don't think their greed should be described as a pissing match with Comcast because it is a rather one sided pissing match. Anyway that's my take on it.


The light at the end of the tunnel is that the balance of power will shift to Comcast when it comes time to renegotiate for KIRO-SD (anyone know when this happens?). It will be important for Cox to keep KIRO on Comcast's system here and Comcast will finally have some leverage. It is not unheard of for cable companies to pull a channel from their line-up if negotiations are going nowhere and some deadline expires. That almost always gets something done fast because people go nuts and Comcast can plaster Cox's phone number right there on channel 7 where KIRO's supposed to be for people to call and complain.


Just be sure to keep letting Comcast know how important this issue is to us. Call in and insist that CSR's fill out what's called a "Channel Request Form". Tell them it's on "The Source" (which is their internal CSR web site) if they act like they don't know what you're talking about. These forms (when CSR's submit them) go directly to their Washington Headquarters and I think it's the most meaningful way to communicate your frustration. I may be wrong but I think you can even request someone from the marketing department to call you back when they fill it out.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well it should be illegal. We have zero recourse against Cox since they provide us with no services in Seattle. Well except not watch CBS, which I'm currently doing, but I'm sure no one cares.


----------



## howe97

I also am not watching CBS. Well, I only watch it if the Seahawks play on CBS...otherwise I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *...The light at the end of the tunnel is that the balance of power will shift to Comcast when it comes time to renegotiate for KIRO-SD (anyone know when this happens?). It will be important for Cox to keep KIRO on Comcast's system here and Comcast will finally have some leverage. It is not unheard of for cable companies to pull a channel from their line-up if negotiations are going nowhere and some deadline expires. ...*



AFAIK, KIRO-SD and CBS are "must-carry" for Comcast, so this isn't exactly "leverage". I don't think Comcast could legally pull KIRO if they wanted to.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *AFAIK, KIRO-SD and CBS are "must-carry" for Comcast, so this isn't exactly "leverage". I don't think Comcast could legally pull KIRO if they wanted to.*



Believe me, you're wrong. KIRO went dark on MDM two years ago over different types of retrans negotiation issues.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Believe me, you're wrong. KIRO went dark on MDM two years ago over different types of retrans negotiation issues.*



But in that case, it was because KIRO chose to give up FCC "must carry" status in order to negotiate with Millenium. Are you saying KIRO will give up "must carry" status as part of their negotiations with Comcast, too?


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *But in that case, it was because KIRO chose to give up FCC "must carry" status in order to negotiate with Millenium. Are you saying KIRO will give up "must carry" status as part of their negotiations with Comcast, too?*



I think that a station must choose either must carry, where they aren't entitled to any payment but cable has to carry them, or retransmission consent, where cable doesn't have to carry the station, but if they do, it is at a negotiated fee.


Most commercial broadcast stations use retransmission consent since cable subscribers demand that programming and the station wants to be paid. Must carry usage is limited to low demand broadcast stations that likely wouldn't be on cable otherwise.


In other words, you can't have your cake and eat it too!


----------



## jeff28

In October 1994, the FCC gave stations a choice of being carried under the must-carry rules or under a new regulation requiring cable companies to obtain retransmission consent before carrying a broadcast signal. The retransmission consent ruling gave desirable local stations increased power to negotiate the terms of carriage the cable company would provide, including channel preference. Some TV stations chose retransmission consent, but couldn't reach agreement with cable operators, and were dropped from some cable systems. Temporarily. Eventually, all the stations that demanded retransmission consent payments, and all the cable systems that refused to pay, were able to come to some agreement.

KIRO-TV is carried on the Comcast system through a retransmission consent agreement. Therefore there is the possibility of KIRO being pulled off the system after the consent expires if both entities have not agreed on renewal terms. I do not know what would happen if Cox wanted to invoke must-carry at that point but I think that must-carry deals include digital signals anyway so we (HDTV people) would still get what we want. I'm not completely sure about that part though; so maybe I'll (or someone else will) research that issue. I'm sure we can figure it out.


EDIT:

Oh yeah... here's an article about a situation where Time Warner pulled ABC off it's systems in 11 markets over retransmission consent negotiations... if you still don't think it can be done. http://money.cnn.com/2000/05/01/companies/warner_abc/


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *KIRO-TV, as well as Cox Cable are owned by Cox Enterprises.*



I believe that Cox Enterprises is also playing both sides of this issue - there is a station in Omaha which is asking Cox Cable for the same thing Cox Enterprises (KIRO) is asking from Comcast (separate and higher fees for their HDTV feed).


I don't agree with the position of the station, but Cox Cable won't pay what they expect Comcast to pay....


Here is the AVS thread .


----------



## pastiche

I know that I asked this once months ago, but has there been any word about CBC HD on Comcast? It's so annoying to see the "CBC Sports HD" logo flash up on the screen yet be stuck in analogue 4:3.


----------



## Nausicaa

About the time hell freezes over or when the FCC mandates digital-only.


Whichever comes first.


----------



## rajeshh

Hi,

I am looking to get the minimal COmcast cable package to get their South Asian programming ( Zee TV + Tv Asia)...which needs digital. I read in the Puget Sound DTV that the minimal charge is :


approx. $12.30( limited basic) + $11 ( limited digital ) + $5 for box ( I might as well get HDTV box)...


Is this about right?


-Rajesh


----------



## jeff28

*$11.39 - $13.75* (depending on area) for Limited Cable
*$5.10* for HD Digital Lite (Includes PPV Access, Comcast On Demand, Digital Music, Programming Guide, 1 Standard Digital Set-Top Receiver)
*$24.99* for Zee TV & TV Asia Combination Ch. 246 & 247
*$6.45* Advanced Set-Top Receiver for HDTV


rajeshh, According to their rate card printed 3/2004, this should be accurate. It is my understanding the HD Digi Lite subscribers get all the locals as well as ESPN in high definintion. You do not get Discovery, INHD 1 & 2,. You would get these as well if you did Digital Classic instead of Digital Lite. The price for Classic is *$11.99* per month.


----------



## Roto

Whew, I was just about to post that I was getting nothing on KCPQ, but it's up now.


----------



## Nausicaa

Yup. KCPQ HD looks fine and, surprise of surprises, NBC is actually broadcasting the Kansas NASCAR race in HD! That past two or three on them (I missed Talladega last week) were in SD.


----------



## Roto

I swear that the networks, affiliates and the cable companies have monkeys running loose in their office randomly throwing switches. KCPQ has switched back and forth between HD at least twice during the game. Oh there it went again. They're having fun during halftime!


They also had no signal a couple of times and they forgot to run a commercial or something right before the game started. They had a FOX satellite message up for about 30 seconds before the game coverage started.


----------



## jeff28

I saw the FOX satellite message thing this morning during Fox News Sunday... have any of you ever seen that show? It's the only network news show I know of that's produced in 16:9 (is it in actual HD now or still enhanced widescreen? - it looks really good)... anyway they must be having problems over there today.


----------



## NGeorge

Hey All;


I'm new to HDTV; I'm getting a new JVD 61" "HD-ILA" LCOS TV & DirecTivo delivered (I'm a Tivo addict)... TV should be here in a couple weeks. I want to be able to pick up my HD locals, and I'm aware of the fact that I have *no chance* of getting them OTA here in Centralia.


Along with my TV (ordering the Tivo Tuesday), I also ordered this new LG DVD player & OTA/digital cable tuner (since the Tivo won't get QAM)... well, considering I'm new at this, I'm now seeing conflicting reports that some cable cos. encrypt their locals, and I'm hoping that Comcast is not one of them. Can I use my new DVD player/tuner to get HD Locals? All I want are the locals, since everything else will be picked up with the Tivo.


I want to avoid the $6.75 /month fee for the box since at my place I have high speed Comcast internet through Earthlink (no 'no TV' fee that way), billed in my name, but my roommate has analog expanded basic cable. I want to avoid adding the fee to his cable bill, and they won't add just the cost of an HD box to my internet bill. Of course we can all get the TV signals.


Even if the HD channels are unencrypted, will I have any problems with getting comcast to remove the traps for just the HD locals, or is it already done? I have the internet, roommate gets all the analog channels (sans premiums).


BTW, does anyone think I might have a sliver of hope getting any HD locals here in Centralia? OTA, I can get 13 analog great, and 4 and 5 with some snow, but watchable.


Thanks!

--Nat


----------



## jimre

Sorry, don't know about Centralia - but Comcast here in Puget Sound gives us un-encrypted local HD stations (except for CBS, of course).


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NGeorge_
> *Even if the HD channels are unencrypted, will I have any problems with getting comcast to remove the traps for just the HD locals, or is it already done? I have the internet, roommate gets all the analog channels (sans premiums).*



Comcast's website lists KOMO, KING, KONG, KCTS, KTWB, and KCPQ as being available in Hi-Def in Centralia on the same channels as they are in the rest of Puget Sound. I would assume that they're unencrypted QAM in Centralia if they are in parts north...


It didn't look as if KATU, KOIN, KGW, and KPTV are available in HD, though. They appear to be analog only, according to Comcast's site.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I too find I don't watch KIRO at all anymore because of the lack of a HD signal on Comcast in Seattle - not as an intentional boycott, but simply because as I've become spoiled by the quality of the HD imges I find I tune in to non HD channels less and less. As KIRO isn't available to me in HD, I've found that it, and whatever programming it carries, simply isn't "on my radar" any longer when I'm changing channels or looking for something to watch...


Obviously, to date, not enough actual or potential KIRO veiwers like me have "disappeared" from their viewership numbers to make a difference in their ratings... But, over time, as HD viewership becomes a bigger share of the marketplace and starts to count in the ratings, Cox may eventually realize that continuing this childish pissing match with competing cable systems by with holding their HD signals from them unless higher than industry-standard carriage fees are paid, actually is coutnerproductive to their own veiwership numbers...


More wishful thinking, but maybe the networks which the Cox-owned channels carry (CBS here in Seattle) will realize, when network affiliation time rolls around, that as they have been cut off from the HD cable market by Cox in markets they want and need, they're real victims of this pissing match too, and they'll look to switch affiliations away from Cox in the impacted markets unless Cox grows up a bit and learns to "play well with others"...


Well, one can hope...


rgordon


----------



## raidbuck

Hoping is good, as I have the same problem with Sinclair. But it will take several years before HD viewing will have any effect on numbers, considering that Nielsen doesn't even count HD now. I don't think they have a digital box, not sure though.


Lots of other stuff to watch in HD though. Keep rooting for HDNET sometime......maybe?


Rich N.


----------



## artshotwell

HDNet...I had it on DirecTV until I moved... Now, I'm on Comcast and can't afford both cable and DirecTV. And, without HDNet...and I do miss it. InHD is weak by comparison.


----------



## r-gordon-7

What is HDNet and what makes it better than InHD?


rgordon


----------



## artshotwell

HDNet is, or rather, are two all HD channels. One general programming including sports and off-network shows and the other all HD movies. Both started by Mark Cuban. HDNet and HDNet Movies are available on DirecTV & Dish Network and some cable systems, though not Comcast. In some ways, they'd compete with the 2 InHD channels. More at www.hd.net.


----------



## raidbuck

I know Comcast considers them competition. I don't know who owns pieces of what, but Comcast does own a piece of INHD1&2.


Actually I think that they are similar, but certainly there are differences. For sports, INHD has it all over HDNET (for me!) with Major College Football through CSTV, MLB and NBATV HD games. HDNET has MLS and the Mavs.


Comcast Sportsnet is, like INHD and HDNET, similar to ESPN, but they are both on (both have live HD, live SD sports, even poker for heavens' sake, as well as Sportscenter and other discussion shows).


I know that HDNET and Comcast are in "discussions". It must be about money and maybe the rights to certain shows that holds up adding HDNET. But the HD availability is going to expand greatly in the next few months (see ESPN2 on Jan 6) and we need to make sure Comcast knows that HD locals are not going to save them from satellite competition forever.


I just love non-commercial HD. Let's hope Mark and Comcast can get it done, as other cable owners have who have both of them.


Rich N.


----------



## artshotwell

You know, I can't figure out how to tell Comcast that I want HDNet. Their web site seems not to have any way to contact them, like an email address, etc. I suppose I could walk in their door and tell a clerk or phone them and tell a customer service person, but frankly, I'd rather do it in writing.


----------



## alma321

Anyone getting Channel 181? NFL HD. Have all the HD channels but that one. Says Im not a subscriber. I do have the Digital package.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Heck, I'd take anything at this point. It's been about a year.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Keep rooting for HDNET sometime......maybe?
> 
> 
> Rich N.*


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah, I get it.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Anyone getting Channel 181? NFL HD. Have all the HD channels but that one. Says Im not a subscriber. I do have the Digital package.*


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Anyone getting Channel 181? NFL HD. Have all the HD channels but that one. Says Im not a subscriber. I do have the Digital package.*



What digital package do you have? I came into Comcast via the AT&T Broadband aquisition, and my old package was listed as "Digital Standard", which isn't listed on Comcast's site any longer. When I tried viewing 180 or 181, I got some message about not having access to those channels.


I called yesterday and had them switch me to "Digital Plus", which is the exact same thing at the same price. It just allowed me to pick up those 2 channels (perhaps more, I don't know).


----------



## Balcerak

I see the INHD channels as sort of 'hmmm, here's something on HD, let's broadcast it!'. The only problem I have with them is that the feed is often very glitchy. Dunno where the problem starts (satellite, Comcast dish, local feed?) but I get lots of jerks and 'missing data' type of pixellation on these two channels. Discovery HD is almost always fine. Guess I'll submit a service ticket on it just to make sure it isn't something in my local cable.


----------



## howe97

Balcerak, my experience was almost the opposite. I never have glitches with InHD 1 & 2, but I frequently had them on DiscoveryHD. I haven't really watched much DiscoveryHD in a few days, but whenever I flip by there the picture always looks good. I have no idea what might have changed.


----------



## artshotwell

I also never get any glitches on InHD.


----------



## Balcerak

Gonna have the tech come out Saturday. I checked other HD channels I rarely watch and there is some glitching on those too. Discovery HD, StarzHD look fine at the moment. HBOHD has minor glitches as do most other HD channels including ESPNHD and local channels. INHD1 and 2 vary from totally awful to minor glitching. Seems odd that some are fine and some are awful at the same time. Very annoying though!


----------



## Musicnutt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *You know, I can't figure out how to tell Comcast that I want HDNet. Their web site seems not to have any way to contact them, like an email address, etc. I suppose I could walk in their door and tell a clerk or phone them and tell a customer service person, but frankly, I'd rather do it in writing.*



ROFLMAO Thanks, I needed the laugh. I've been getting the runaround from Comcast about INHD and INHD2 being unwatchable since 9/25 or earlier (I was outta town). You think they care what you want? You think someone would actually read it? You think someone there can actually read? I feel like I'm talking to an automated voicemail system only the system has revolving fabrications of excuses for not knowing anything worth knowing when I call their CSR's. Press one for more services but they can't explain what they are. Press 2 for service issues but no one follows up when the service call doesn't fix it so you're back to square one. Press three for the next version of the same story. Press four for live voices that make no sense. Press five if you care because Comcast doesn't. Press 6 if you haven't given up yet. Press 7 and they're starting to get upset that you just won't hang up and go away. Press eight and you must be a glutton for punishment. Press nine to speak directly to someone in charge, ya right, computer are the only ones running this nuthouse, we just sit here and randomly push buttons that we have no idea what it is that they actually do but it makes us look busy and gives the computers something to do. Press ten and we'll know that you're as nutts as the rest of our customers are for paying us to play games with you and there is no 10 on a phone, 1 + 0 =1, not 10, we're a digital company and only understand ones and zeros and the more the better with a dollar sign in front, you don't speak binary, sorry can't help you, and oh ya, options 2-9 are a joke we thought up and they don't work, we thought they would make you dizzy enough to not call back again, but we listen in while you're holding to listen to you steaming out loud with no hope of getting through to anyone you'd want to reach if they did work anyway. Press 0 to speak the next available customer service representive although the homeless wino down the block will make more sense and scare you less. And you're looking for a way to contact them? Could it simply be coincidence that they're not making it easy? The only input from their customers that they want is for the check to clear. When it works, its nice. When it don't? Start praying. It takes a miracle to get anywhere worth getting to as far as them listening and responding with facts instead of fantasies. Valley girls is too kind for a description.


Thanks, I enjoyed that rant. I know, the technology is new and wrinkles will happen. It doesn't make it any less frustrating when a service company seems so clueless about their own product and so prone to CYA answers that lead nowhere but back to where you started from, nowhere. They must be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## artshotwell

I hafta tell ya, I was half kidding when I wrote that post about not being able to email Comcast. They're one of the worst when it comes to being able to actually contact. I did have not very fruitful contact...I needed tech support because I wanted the instructions to program their remote. Well, it turns out I found a very helpful technician who mailed me the instruction sheet, which included all the codes for adding other devices.


----------



## Musicnutt

And I'll assume you bumped into the tech on the street somewhere and didn't get the instructions through customer service. I've met techs who have half a clue. But I've had to reinitiate a service issue complaint 4 times by myself for the same issue since the techs never followed through on reporting my service as still not fixed and requiring a follow up. And I had to go through the dreaded and rightfully feared customer service department. They're enough to make you crazy with how little they know but yet so sure they have your answer and that what they do tell you is correct even when its not. Scripted answers that don't answer the question is all I get. That's their story and they're sticking to it since that's all that's on their scripted answer sheet. Its a maze with no way in and no way out. Banging your head against a wall seems easier.


But I had fun with that post so the lynching party is off till tomorrow when I get to start all over again with them.


----------



## artshotwell

Oh, no...I got to him via customer service. But, I said I needed to talk to tech support...they put me through to a very knowledgable guy.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *You know, I can't figure out how to tell Comcast that I want HDNet. Their web site seems not to have any way to contact them, like an email address, etc. I suppose I could walk in their door and tell a clerk or phone them and tell a customer service person, but frankly, I'd rather do it in writing.*



Yeah, pretty difficult to figure out 

www.comcast.com-- >Support&Service-->Contact Us-->Email Us:


Sorry, couldn't resist - but really, it's pretty easy to find. Of all the things Comcast does wrong, this is not one of them. But don't expect anything here beyond a stock reponse, like "thank you for your suggestion of adding channel XYZ-HD. As you know, we cannot carry all channels but we're constantly evaluating customer feedback to offer the best, blah, blah...". Frankly I'm not sure if customer requests really play any role at all in Comcast deciding what channels to offer, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## artshotwell

Oops...I failed to find it...I'll look again...Thanks...


----------



## Balcerak

Well, my HD reception via Comcast has changed once again. The channels that were dropping bits (INHD1, INHD2, ESPNHD and others) seem to have improved quite a bit. Just a glitch here or there, still not what I'd expect to be paying for (and they aren't charging me for last month's digital so I can't complain) but at least the shows are 'watchable'. But today Discovery HD is locking up every minute or two for 10 seconds or so. I just get a still shot for 10 seconds and then it jumps ahead. Still having the tech come out if only to show them that something in their transmission stream is messed up. Who knows what oddness I'll see tomorrow, probably all channels will be perfect when the tech shows up and then all go out again.


----------



## Nausicaa

LOST started to fall apart towards the last 15 minutes I noticed (I was watching Smallville and flipping to LOST [which is TiVo'd] during commercial breaks).


----------



## artshotwell

The only problems I've seen are: audio dropouts for 1-2 seconds on KING, and picture blacks out for a second or two during KOMO's news open, when their video goes to white. I don't watch InHD or Discovery HD very much, but haven't seen any problems when I have watched.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *LOST started to fall apart towards the last 15 minutes I noticed (I was watching Smallville and flipping to LOST [which is TiVo'd] during commercial breaks).*



That wasn't Comcast... I was getting the same thing OTA (though, when I flipped over to 4-2, ABC News Now was _not_ doing the same thing.)


Missing any of LOST is more than I can take. (I haven't been so glued to a show since Twin Peaks...)


Talked to someone who said it was fine on WABC-DT last night, so I blame KOMO...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *Missing any of LOST is more than I can take. (I haven't been so glued to a show since Twin Peaks...)
> *



oh please don't compare LOST to Twin Peaks (the greatest show of the last 20 years IMHO). I mean really, landing a plane with no tail section! Planes turn into *ROCKS* when the tail falls off. And that is just the first of a long series of ridiculous things. I only watch it to find out what dinosaur they are going to come up with - T. Rex?


----------



## Nausicaa

Looks like NBC-HD (or KING) forgot they are doing a five-second audio delay on NASCAR races.










They just switched to widescreen, but the audio track is five seconds behind the video. Checked Channel 5 and the audio is fine.


Edit: 20 minutes later they have now gone back to 4:3 SD, but the audio is synched again.


----------



## analog8

I got all excited when I saw channel 100 pop up on HD with a 'Comcast HD - Coming Soon' message because I'd read about new channels in the basic HD lineup.


I just backtracked thru the thread and it seems like 100 is some sort of special sports channel. Ugh...just what I need, more sports in HD. I swear I've watched more baseball, football and NASCAR in the last two weeks than in my whole life previously. Unfortunately it hasn't gotten any more interesting.


Anyone got any news on the improvements to the Motorola 6200 GUI or the channel guide? Have Motorola's designers ever seen a TIVO? I swear that the 6200 is powered by a Commodore 64 judging from the pathetic GUI quality.


----------



## Karyk

Did Comcast drop Ch 11 (KSTW)? I could have sworn they had it, but when I was testing my Fusion card for QAM, I never did find 11 (on the Fusion the channels are different than on the box). I thought I just missed it, but when I tried to tune in Ch 111 tonight on the Moto box, it wasn't there.


----------



## jeff28

they've never put KSTW on channel 111 and I don't know why. nobody ever asks or talks about it.


----------



## djmattyb

Karyk - which HDTV card do you have and which Comcast HDTV channels does it receive? Is your card the DVICO FusionHDTV 3? By any chance? It would be nice to have one to record HD onto the computer and then I could get an OTA antenna and get CBS.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *they've never put KSTW on channel 111 and I don't know why. nobody ever asks or talks about it.*



Last season, I believe "Enterprise" was the only show UPN broadcast in HD.


They have now added "Veronica Mars" this year, and maybe more.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *they've never put KSTW on channel 111 and I don't know why. nobody ever asks or talks about it.*



Is it somewhere else? It was showing on their guide, but I couldn't tune to it.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Karyk - which HDTV card do you have and which Comcast HDTV channels does it receive? Is your card the DVICO FusionHDTV 3? By any chance? It would be nice to have one to record HD onto the computer and then I could get an OTA antenna and get CBS.*



It's the new Fusion, that only has one antenna input. I'm using it OTA, but I did test it for Comcast. I was able to view all the major networks except UPN and CBS, and was able to view ESPN HD. I didn't try scheduled recording. Without CBS, it will remain an OTA device.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Last season, I believe "Enterprise" was the only show UPN broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> They have now added "The Mountain" and "Veronica Mars" this year, and maybe more.*



They've been running a couple of movies in HD each weekend, which has been pretty cool. (I think they're syndicated by Paramount, to mostly UPN O&Os?)


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Last season, I believe "Enterprise" was the only show UPN broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> They have now added "The Mountain" and "Veronica Mars" this year, and maybe more.*



Isn't The Mountain on KTWB, not KSTW?


----------



## Nausicaa

Maybe it is. I don't watch it.










But yeah, I think it is after Smallville on the WB.


So that makes like two shows in HD on UPN. Still more then KONG, yet we get that in HD for some reason.


----------



## artshotwell

Well. KSTW & KIRO share something in common. Both CBS and UPN are owned by Viacom. KSTW is also owned by Viacom, while KIRO is owned by Cox Communications.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Well. KSTW & KIRO share something in common. Both CBS and UPN are owned by Viacom. KSTW is also owned by Viacom, while KIRO is owned by Cox Communications.*



What's not in common -- and just makes no sense -- is that Viacom and Comcast reached a system-wide retransmission consent deal on 12/19/2003, so Comcast should be able to add KSTW-DT at will.


Perhaps it's simple economics: KTWB was undoubtedly added because of bundled retransmission consent with KCPQ; KONG, because of KING. KSTW's got so precious little, is it actually worth another 6 MHz of bandwidth?


With KIRO, thanks to corporate parent Cox, there has been no retransmission consent, and it's unlikely there will be until the analogue retransmission consent comes up for re-negotiation. (It could be worse... the last market I lived in had two Cox stations...)


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> 
> Perhaps it's simple economics: KTWB was undoubtedly added because of bundled retransmission consent with KCPQ; KONG, because of KING. KSTW's got so precious little, is it actually worth another 6 MHz of bandwidth?



Could be. All I watch is "Enterprise" and "Veronica Mars", and "E" probably won't last past this season (though I sure hope "VM" does). I TiVo both (I TiVo anything not in HD, since I will only watch commercials for HD) so if Comcast did add them in HD, I'd watch those shows live.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *What's not in common -- and just makes no sense -- is that Viacom and Comcast reached a system-wide retransmission consent deal on 12/19/2003, so Comcast should be able to add KSTW-DT at will.*



From what I remember, the agreement with Comcast only covered the subset of Viacom stations that are owned & operated by CBS.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *From what I remember, the agreement with Comcast only covered the subset of Viacom stations that are owned & operated by CBS.*



That'd explain the absence of KSTW then.







Seems odd that they'd negotiate carriage of CBS but not UPN and KCAL, since PSG is managed as one unit within Viacom.


----------



## Nausicaa

CBS is a lot more important then UPN when it comes to eyeballs - both SD and HD.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

The Comcast-Viacom agreement DOES allow for retransmission consent of digital signals of Viacom owned UPN stations. So Comcast could add it at any time, but seems to be waiting for more HD content to show up. (Also, some systems are bandwidth limited but that does not apply to the Seattle market.)


----------



## Balcerak

Well I got the tech to visit Saturday and he upped the signal to my apartment (I'm 200' from the box with some old coax he wasn't too happy about). HD is behaving a lot better so far. Some glitches but could be antenna at local site problems and at least usually all channels are watchable. Discovery HD has been stopping for 10 seconds (screen freezes) at a time during the daytime for some reason but that was happening before and after the tech came out. I'll be happy when HD is less of an 'experiment' and they pay it a bit more attention. I get the feeling they look and say "oh, ESPNHD is acting up, oh well the 'normal' channel is fine, maybe it will go away".


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *oh please don't compare LOST to Twin Peaks (the greatest show of the last 20 years IMHO). I mean really, landing a plane with no tail section! Planes turn into *ROCKS* when the tail falls off. And that is just the first of a long series of ridiculous things. I only watch it to find out what dinosaur they are going to come up with - T. Rex?*



Wait, you're flaming "Lost" for not being realistic yet rave about Twin Peaks? And it's not a dinosaur. And the "how" of their survival is part of the mystery. Sheesh. But hey. add some reverse speaking lesbian midgets and it'd be AWESOME!


----------



## Malcolm_B

I'm sorry, but I have to agree that LOST, although good, is no Twin Peaks. JJ Abrams is NO David Lynch, for sure.


----------



## Budget_HT

Seattle Comcast QAM Native Digital Channel Numbers


I have a friend who is likely to buy a QAM-capable HDTV tuner/STB. He is curious about what the DTV channel numbers would be on the Comcast basic cable.


I thought I had seen a listing of native channel numbers for Seattle Comcast that were different than the numbers provided with a Comcast digital cable box (e.g., KOMO-DT is 104 on Comcast box, but actually ??? natively with a non-Comcast QAM tuner).


I tried to search for the answer here but came up dry.


Please share the channel numbers (if they exist like I think they do) and/or point me to the post where they are already listed.


Or, set me straight as needed.


TIA


----------



## Karyk

From my short test, I believe it's as follows:


KOMO 111-5

KING 112-1

KCPQ 110-1

ESPN 122-1


But again, this was from a short test I did. There were a number of other channels available.


----------



## Budget_HT

Thanks Karyk.


Are the dashes required for selecting those channels from a QAM tuner (non-Comcast)?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Thanks Karyk.
> 
> 
> Are the dashes required for selecting those channels from a QAM tuner (non-Comcast)?*



I'm not sure what you're asking by saying "non-Comcast." If you mean a Fusion card, yes you would need to specify the subchannel. You would just make those your favorites so that it could toggle amoung them.


Do note I have one concern about recording off the Fusion from Comcast. OTA the Fusion recordings would hang at startup if the virtual channel number and channel name were not part of the channel listing information (obtained during the channel setup scan). When I scanned the Comcast channels that information was not provided, so I have concerns about whether the scheduled recording would work off QAM. Somewhat related to this is concern over how TitanTV would schedule a recording without this information. A solution might be to manually add the information to the registry. It's something I'll have to deal with when Comcast adds KIRO. Since the software might be different then, I'm not going to even try to deal with it now.


I should also add that when I said a number of other channels were available, not all of them worked. Some that showed up in the scan were either encrypted or perhaps used a different QAM encoding. Dvico is apparently dealing with the latter issue, but you'll never be able to view an encrypted channel. I never did determine what the other usable channels were. I was just trying to find the major networks.


----------



## djmattyb

Is anyone else having 105 go in and out of HD during West Wing? Is this happening over the air too? Why can't Comcast get it right? Just don't f*ck with it while I am watching the West Wing season premiere!


----------



## boykster

Uh....


Happening on OTA too.....


Dont blame comcast...


Rich


----------



## CoolCanuck

I lost 'Lost' in HD last night....in fact, virtually all of the local HD channels seem to have disappeared for me magically. So, now I await the wonderful truck roll experience this weekend -- hope this time the tech doesn't try to plug coax into my projector.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I've sort of given up on watching LOST in HD due to various reasons (audio dropouts, picture loss) and am beginning to think trying isn't worth the lamp time on my projector.


----------



## howe97

It seems like the beginning of every episode of Lost is filled with audio drops, etc. However, if you can survive the first 5 minutes of technical issues, the rest of the show seems to go smoothly.


----------



## djmattyb

My cable box just shut off while I was watching Unsolved Mysteries (1pm). It's now downloading something (dL) on the screen. I'll check the firmware # when it's done.


Update - it's still 7.15 \\/\\/HATEVER!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *My cable box just shut off while I was watching Unsolved Mysteries (1pm). It's now downloading something (dL) on the screen. I'll check the firmware # when it's done.
> 
> 
> Update - it's still 7.15 \\/\\/HATEVER!*



Same here. I was trying to see what OnDemand had to offer at 1PM, kept getting communications error, then it shut off and showed dl for about an hour and came back with the same firmware loaded.


----------



## Karyk

I can't believe they'd pick a time during the middle of the day to download.


I hope they don't screw up the DVI again.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Is anyone else having 105 go in and out of HD during West Wing? Is this happening over the air too? Why can't Comcast get it right? Just don't f*ck with it while I am watching the West Wing season premiere!*



I only noticed this once when I finally watched the OTA recording I made. And it lasted for a very short period.


----------



## drbenson

Has anyone heard about rollout of the Moto 6412 boxes? Last rumor was 'late October' as I recall; is this late enough? Does anyone have 'em yet?


----------



## CoolCanuck

Yes, we will get the 6412 boxes just as soon as we get KIRO-HD.


----------



## howe97

drbenson --


I talked to Comcast the other day about something else and asked about the boxes. The guy said the latest he had heard was November. Although, I forgot to ask which year he was talking about so maybe he's referring to November of '08.


----------



## Karyk

I've heard they are very crude devices, so I've given up waiting for them. When they get KIRO I'll switch my Fusion card over to Comcast and probably have a much better product.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

This thread says November. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...highlight=6412 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Has anyone heard about rollout of the Moto 6412 boxes? Last rumor was 'late October' as I recall; is this late enough? Does anyone have 'em yet?*


----------



## drbenson

Thanks for the new rumors. I, too, am waiting impatiently for KIRO. Someday I'll have to search this thread for the first 'promised' date for Comcast getting KIRO- might be entertaining while we wait...and wait.


Is the Fusion card HD Cable capable? Last time I checked the market there was no card available that would work with cable to record HD- the 5C issue and all. I currently have crude HD record capability on the commercial channels via Firewire and CapDVHS, but can't record from Discovery HD or the InHD channels. Will the Fusion do it?


----------



## billymac

i just called comcast, talked with a CSR who got out of DVR training yesterday


she said the "official" launch date for our area was November 15th


she also said they've only got 30,000 of these boxes, so if you want one, you better call bright and early










i asked about the whole a/b thing, but because i don't understand what it exactly means or if it even effects me i wasn't able to ask the question clearly enough for her to understand what i was talking about


she just said if you have hd service now, you're good to go, so we'll see


kinda bummed about the $9.95 a month fee, but i'll give a go for a while


anybody know how big the disk is? is there a way to transfer content from the STB to another device, i.e.; HTPC?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *she just said if you have hd service now, you're good to go, so we'll see
> *



Exactly what does that refer to?


----------



## billymac

i read in other post something about users who were in "a/b land" were not able to utilize a dual tuner and/or hd dvr device


i asked her about it, she didn't know exactly what i was talking about, neither do i really and then she said as far as she knew as long as i already had a hd box and it was working that i could upgrade


----------



## jameskollar

The disk is 120GB (the 12 in 6412)


Transfering content to HTPC "MAY" be problematic. In the clear signals (5C0) should be ok but 5C1 content by definition should not be able to be transferred unless you HTPC is 5C1 compliant.


You should still be able to use a DVHS HD deck for 5C1 content. I seem to rememer reading elsewhere that it's possible to play back a 6412 recorded HD show and record it to tape.


----------



## Jeremyfr

A/B doesn't apply to anyone in Washington state, there were some older cable systems that actually ran 2 lines to your house, each carried half of your content so the box had to "a/b" between them for all your channels so no worries!.


Jeremy.


p.s. sorry I haven't been around in a while had a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *i read in other post something about users who were in "a/b land" were not able to utilize a dual tuner and/or hd dvr device*



I don't think Comcast has any A/B systems in WA, though I'm sure there're still some in other regions.


There were some locations where TCI had built dual headends. Pittsburgh, for example, was a large dual 300 MHz system, with channels 2-36 delivered twice, over two separate cables. Cable-ready people used an A/B switch, while people with converters had their channels re-mapped to 2-36 and 52-86.


I can't imagine it's an issue here. Now that I've written this, I'm sure that the issue's something entirely different!


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *she also said they've only got 30,000 of these boxes, so if you want one, you better call bright and early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can we call and pre-order one? Or do we have to wait until Nov. 15th (or whatever date it actually turns into)?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Is the Fusion card HD Cable capable? Last time I checked the market there was no card available that would work with cable to record HD- the 5C issue and all. I currently have crude HD record capability on the commercial channels via Firewire and CapDVHS, but can't record from Discovery HD or the InHD channels. Will the Fusion do it?*



The Fusion card will view the locals and ESPN and a few others, but not all the HD channels. I didn't try recording, but presumably it would at least manually record. Scheduled recordings might be another matter (I'm not sure how TitanTV and Comcast interact).


----------



## drbenson

Ah. As I thought. I can do that well with Firewire, with no extra hardware investment. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The Fusion card will view the locals and ESPN and a few others, but not all the HD channels.*



I'm surprised you could view ESPN-HD using a QAM tuner card. My 6200 box reports ESPN-HD (173) as being encrypted:


- tune to 173

- Diagnostics menu

- 06 Current channel status

status: ENC


Local HD channels (104, 105) report their status as un-encrypted ("CLR").


----------



## Karyk

I was surprised ESPN was there too. I only checked it for less than an hour. Maybe it was a glitch.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howe97_
> *Can we call and pre-order one? Or do we have to wait until Nov. 15th (or whatever date it actually turns into)?*



Good question, but it certainly would be out of character for them to allow pre-orders (or to keep track of the orders). With 30,000 available, they should give priority to HD customers -- actually they should be calling US. Probably nothing to worry about, since those of us here are probably in a very small minority of Comcast subscribers who even care (or know) about the 6412.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Good question, but it certainly would be out of character for them to allow pre-orders (or to keep track of the orders). With 30,000 available, they should give priority to HD customers -- actually they should be calling US. Probably nothing to worry about, since those of us here are probably in a very small minority of Comcast subscribers who even care (or know) about the 6412.*



I have to disagree with you, as this is the first integrated PVR solution available for cable, whether you record analog or digital, HD or not. And the equipement is available for rent. Because of that, I think there may be more people than you think that will be interested in that technology (if Comcast advertise it well).


-eric


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *I have to disagree with you, as this is the first integrated PVR solution available for cable, whether you record analog or digital, HD or not. And the equipement is available for rent. Because of that, I think there may be more people than you think that will be interested in that technology (if Comcast advertise it well).
> 
> 
> -eric*



The problem is it doesn't offer much functionality from what I've read in the past. So people familiar with PVRs will not be too attracted to it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *I have to disagree with you, as this is the first integrated PVR solution available for cable, whether you record analog or digital, HD or not. And the equipement is available for rent. Because of that, I think there may be more people than you think that will be interested in that technology (if Comcast advertise it well).
> 
> 
> -eric*



You may be right, but my experience has been that the average Comcast customer is no more knowledgeable than the average Comcast CSR, in which case we're home free.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

lmao. True.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *You may be right, but my experience has been that the average Comcast customer is no more knowledgeable than the average Comcast CSR, in which case we're home free.*


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The problem is it doesn't offer much functionality from what I've read in the past. So people familiar with PVRs will not be too attracted to it.*



In the past Comcast PVRs have run software from TV Guide. We all know how that goes.


From what I gather these newer units will run Microsoft TV Foundation. A totally different beast.


----------



## abanih

I had a tech out Saturday so I grilled him on our current favorites:


DVRs - Confirmed the mid Nov 2004 date, box specs, $10 addl monthly fee, dual tuner. No word on the software or how to order one early.


KIRO - Claims the pissing match is all about Pittsburgh, PA. In particular a NWCN like news channel owned by Cox that Comcast doesn't want to carry as they have their own similar channel for Pitt.


NFLTV - Claims Comcast hosting the channel is a show of good faith in their negotiations with the NFL to air 'Sunday Ticket' games when the current Dish Network contract expires at the end of this season.


The tech seemed knowledgeable but ya never know, just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## artseattle

Tried to give "Desperate Housewives" a chance. Did other people have trouble with the sound? Not only was the audio out of synch (regular occurrence on KOMO) but there were a lot of dropouts. I finally switched to regular KOMO but I can't watch SD anymore. The beginning of "Boston Legal," also had significant audio problems.


1) Did others experience the audio problems?


2) Anything we can do from our end? I tried turning off the cable box and resetting but there was no improvement.


Thanks,


----------



## wareagle

I had the same problems with sound and dropouts. I don't know of any solution we can try, since I've already "fixed" the audio problems on 105 with the only adjustment I'm aware of.


----------



## jameskollar

I too had the problem. It was also on OTA, hence not a Comcast problem. Hated to do so, but I swithed to analog.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Tried to give "Desperate Housewives" a chance. Did other people have trouble with the sound? Not only was the audio out of synch (regular occurrence on KOMO) but there were a lot of dropouts. I finally switched to regular KOMO but I can't watch SD anymore. The beginning of "Boston Legal," also had significant audio problems.*



I had severe audio problems last week on Desperate Housewives recorded OTA. I haven't tried this week's recording yet.


----------



## howe97

I gave Comcast a call this morning. The rep again quoted "mid-November". Also said that it was not possible to pre-order one. Oh well, if they don't want to keep track of who wants one, they'll hear from me every other day


----------



## djmattyb

From another thread about the 6412, this guy in Texas allready has 2 of these things that he picked up by going to the comcast offices. He wrote:



> Quote:
> I swapped out two of my 6208 for two 6412s. I went to Lewisville and the guy said they are having their training on Wednesday. Their office is actually going to be closed for training. There was a sign on the door. He said someone mispoke so they are releasing them early. He said they only had 4 left at that location. The others are in the warehouse.. So I could only get one. So I then drove over to Plano and got another. Same sign on door about being closed for training. But I got my two 6412s and am in DVR heaven



If anyone in Seattle tries this and is successful let us know!


----------



## darmad2002

Does the 6412 replace my current cable box (5100) or do I still need to keep my cable box as well? If it replaces the 5100, do you think we can just walk into the office with the 5100 and get a 6412 ?


Darryl


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *From another thread about the 6412, this guy in Texas allready has 2 of these things that he picked up by going to the comcast offices. He wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone in Seattle tries this and is successful let us know!*




What about calling one of the offices? The yellow pages lists the bellevue office phone number (425-462-2863). Not sure if this would do any good but might be worth a shot. I'm sure they already have the units in stock and are just waiting a couple weeks to release them.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by darmad2002_
> *Does the 6412 replace my current cable box (5100) or do I still need to keep my cable box as well? If it replaces the 5100, do you think we can just walk into the office with the 5100 and get a 6412 ?
> 
> 
> Darryl*



Yes the 6412 will replace your 5100. People in other parts of the country have been able to exchange them at an office but i'm not sure if the policy in Seattle will be the same.


----------



## djmattyb

I tried calling the 425-462-2863 2 times today. No answer.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I guess we'll have to wait for someone to stop by one of the comcast stores.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I emailed a contact at Comcast who has been able to give me some insight in the past. Here is what he said:


Yes actually with some very exciting news. We have unofficially targeted

Nov. 15 as our launch date for our DVR service. The service will feature:

* Motorola 6412 dual tuner, high-definition set-top

* Microsoft's "Foundation 1.7" interactive programming guide

* Tentative pricing is $9.99/set-top/month


We have this in a "friendlies" test environment and have a couple of issues

to work out that may push the timing around a bit, but I fullay expect this

solution to be ready real soon. Look for an announcement in early November.


Let me know if you have any questions and if you decide to pick up one I

would love you feedback (good, bad, or indifferent). Thanks.


----------



## djmattyb

Well heck, I would love to pick one up an give feedback. Just tell me where to go to pick one up! Heh. Looks like we'll have to wait until mid Nov.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abanih_
> *KIRO - Claims the pissing match is all about Pittsburgh, PA. In particular a NWCN like news channel owned by Cox that Comcast doesn't want to carry as they have their own similar channel for Pitt.*



There might actually be some truth to that.


WPXI's retransmission consent bundle's always included PCNC, which is, other than a live 10:00PM newscast followed by a call-in show, always a tape-delay of the most recent WPXI newscast.


And since Comcast carries their own "CN8" in just about every northeastern market but Pittsburgh...


----------



## Nausicaa

*SonomaSearcher*, in Post #2602, noted that Cox does not allow Comcast to carry NBC HD in the Pittsburgh market. They also do not allow Atlanta to get ABC in HD, San Francisco to get FOX in HD, and, of course, Seattle to get CBS in HD.


I'm surprised both companies are willing to risk the advertising eyeballs over a channel that carries a taped loop of news. I know many don't watch CBS, period, and I myself dump all of my CBS (by far the channel I watch the most) to TiVo since I can't get it in HD and I can therefore skip all the commercials. Instead, I watch NBC, ABC, WB, and FOX in HD. I imagine I'm not alone, either.


As an aside, if they give us UPN in HD, I'll move them from the TiVo category to Live, as well.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *[I'm surprised both companies are willing to risk the advertising eyeballs over a channel that carries a taped loop of news.*



There are no advertising eyeballs for KIRO HD. They still cannot insert local ads into the HD feed.


Despite all these corporate conspiracy theories, I still think that's the reason KIRO is not on Comcast.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Does anybody know if you will be able to watch shows from one box on another box? What if I want to record some shows on my downstairs box and watch them upstairs... Or am I going to need to get 2 boxes?




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I emailed a contact at Comcast who has been able to give me some insight in the past. Here is what he said:
> 
> 
> Yes actually with some very exciting news. We have unofficially targeted
> 
> Nov. 15 as our launch date for our DVR service. The service will feature:
> 
> * Motorola 6412 dual tuner, high-definition set-top
> 
> * Microsoft's "Foundation 1.7" interactive programming guide
> 
> * Tentative pricing is $9.99/set-top/month
> 
> 
> We have this in a "friendlies" test environment and have a couple of issues
> 
> to work out that may push the timing around a bit, but I fullay expect this
> 
> solution to be ready real soon. Look for an announcement in early November.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions and if you decide to pick up one I
> 
> would love you feedback (good, bad, or indifferent). Thanks.*


----------



## IssaquahHD

As it stands right now there will be no way to share shows between boxes. Motorola has announced that they are developing a box that will be able to play the shows from one 6208/6412 on another tv. If or when Comcast will distribute a box like this is unknown. For now I would say your best option is either two boxes or distributing the signal from the 6412 to other tvs in your house via a modulator and using a remote extender.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Does anybody know if you will be able to watch shows from one box on another box? What if I want to record some shows on my downstairs box and watch them upstairs... Or am I going to need to get 2 boxes?*


----------



## jsmbluecar

I might just end up giving these guys more money then. I wonder if there is another way to fake it given that I have cat5 wiring throughout the house...


----------



## djmattyb

A letter I wrote to Cox:


> Quote:
> It is my understanding that Cox Televison which owns local Seattle CBS
> 
> affilliate KIRO-7 will not come to an agreement with Comcast Cable in
> 
> Seattle which would allow it to broadcast KIRO-7's television programming in
> 
> high definition, satisfying the needs of the growing HDTV cable audience in
> 
> the greater Seattle area. Until this situation becomes resolved, which it
> 
> has with with the other network television stations in Seattle, including
> 
> ABC KOMO-4 and NBC KING-5, I feel compelled to boycott all CBS KIRO-7
> 
> television programming in the Seattle market. I will be forwarding this
> 
> email along to my fellow high definition television enthusiasts, encouraging
> 
> them to do the same. Please allow Comcast Cable to re-transmit KIRO-7's
> 
> signal in high definition format, as Comcast has already allocated a channel
> 
> for your KIRO-7 programming.
> 
> 
> Thank-you,
> 
> Matthew Johnson



and their reply:



> Quote:
> Matt Johnson,
> 
> 
> We appreciate your letting us know your interest in receiving our station's HD signal over Comcast. Our management has been working tirelessly to get our differences resolved but to no avail at this point.
> 
> 
> You can be sure our desire is to have you enjoying our HD programming as soon as possible and we are also disappointed that this remains unresolved.
> 
> 
> Currently an excellent signal is available over the air with a number of viewers in your area currently enjoying our HD programming with an inexpensive HD antennae.
> 
> 
> I hope and trust you are also communicating your frustration with Comcast so they know they have customers who would like to see them resolve this.
> 
> 
> For now we will continue to work to resolve our negotiations so our HD programming can be seen over Comcast by you and their subscribers.
> 
> 
> Mary Sue Pressley
> 
> Cox Television



Seems like it's still finger pointing. No real explination of what they are talking about or why it is taking so long. Instead they suggest getting their signal over the air with "an inexpensive HD antennae". Too bad the OTA tuner you plug the "antennae" into costs $300.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

"working tirelessly" lmao, yeah right.


OTA kind of blows in the NW, unless you live in Seattle. Too many hills and trees. That's one of the major reasons I switched to cable.


----------



## howe97




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *OTA kind of blows in the NW, unless you live in Seattle. Too many hills and trees. That's one of the major reasons I switched to cable.*



Yeah, maybe somebody should respond to this person and remind them that Seattle is not in the flat midwest.


I think I can get a decent HD signal OTA at my house, but I'm not going to spend the money just to watch CBS. I'll just boycott them like a lot of other people here are.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Does anybody know if you will be able to watch shows from one box on another box? What if I want to record some shows on my downstairs box and watch them upstairs... Or am I going to need to get 2 boxes?*



Hehe.. Spoiled by our networked ReplayTVs, are we?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *There are no advertising eyeballs for KIRO HD. They still cannot insert local ads into the HD feed.
> 
> 
> Despite all these corporate conspiracy theories, I still think that's the reason KIRO is not on Comcast.*



Seems logical, but begs the question of why they'd come to a retransmission consent agreement with Click! in Tacoma.


I find it laughable at this point: KIRO-DT's available on digital cable across most of Canada. But not in Seattle.


----------



## CS32




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *There might actually be some truth to that.
> 
> 
> WPXI's retransmission consent bundle's always included PCNC, which is, other than a live 10:00PM newscast followed by a call-in show, always a tape-delay of the most recent WPXI newscast.
> 
> 
> And since Comcast carries their own "CN8" in just about every northeastern market but Pittsburgh...*



(First time poster, long time reader)


I am originally from a town north of Pittsburgh (Hermitage PA), and while I am not happy about the whole Comcast/Cox situation in the Seattle area, we have it really good here. I go back home every year for the holidays, and the cable situation is really bad there. My family has Adelphia cable. They pay more for about 30 channels than I pay for digital cable. They have no HDTV except HBO, which you pay extra for, and 3 or 4 of those channels are shopping channels. They get PCNC, but it is completely unwatchable. When asked why it was so snowy, the cable co. says that they are testing (for the past 2 years) HDTV channels, and because of bandwith issues there is overlap between PCNC and those HD channels.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *Seems logical, but begs the question of why they'd come to a retransmission consent agreement with Click! in Tacoma.
> 
> 
> I find it laughable at this point: KIRO-DT's available on digital cable across most of Canada. But not in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I assume Click! has far fewer subscribers than Comcast, and probably local advertisers don't care about viewers in Canada either way.


The number of new HD PVR boxes in this area has been estimated at 30,000 (and one time was estimated at 60,000), which if true would mean the number of HD viewers on Comcast is starting to become significant (assuming 30,000 is only a fraction of the current HD subscribers).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I assume Click! has far fewer subscribers than Comcast, and probably local advertisers don't care about viewers in Canada either way.
> 
> 
> The number of new HD PVR boxes in this area has been estimated at 30,000 (and one time was estimated at 60,000), which if true would mean the number of HD viewers on Comcast is starting to become significant (assuming 30,000 is only a fraction of the current HD subscribers).*



Do you think there are that many Comcast HD subscribers here, or could it be simply that Comcast is going to push the 6412 to non-HD users, as has been suggested here before?


----------



## artshotwell

A Comcast engineer I talked to said that Comcast would be using the 6412 as their PVR (actually, he said DVR) for everyone, not just HD customers.


----------



## wareagle

Does anyone here have any idea how many Comcast HDTV subscribers there are in Seattle?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *A Comcast engineer I talked to said that Comcast would be using the 6412 as their PVR (actually, he said DVR) for everyone, not just HD customers.*



Maybe that makes sense planning for the future. Really makes me question the price of an HD Tivo, however.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I assume Click! has far fewer subscribers than Comcast, and probably local advertisers don't care about viewers in Canada either way.*



Too true. It may also have been helpful that Click! is a government rather than private entity.


Do the other affected Cox stations (i.e. KTVU, WPXI) lack local-insertion capability as does KIRO?


----------



## churlock




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *There are no advertising eyeballs for KIRO HD. They still cannot insert local ads into the HD feed.
> 
> 
> Despite all these corporate conspiracy theories, I still think that's the reason KIRO is not on Comcast.*



THAT'S IT!! You hit the nail square on the head. There're not going to piss off their sponsors. And of course, KIRO execs/PR aren't going to fess up THEY are the ones holding back on a cable deal. If the Seahawks were on CBS, they'd for sure find a way to commerialized their HD feed.


----------



## jimre

I don't understand this "can't insert local ads" theory. Why is it only Cox-owned stations in major Comcast cable markets (Seattle, San Fran, Atlanta) that are unable to do this? Is it that Cox is too cheap to let these stations buy the right kind of expensive encoder gadget? Are they the only HD stations in the country who care about local advertising?


----------



## Karyk

I don't know anything about other Cox stations, but even as long as almost a year ago, more and more CBS stations were gaining the ability to insert local commercials (based on what I read in a thread here), but KIRO still cannot insert local ads. So KIRO is lagging.


----------



## artshotwell

It is expensive and complicated to be able to insert local spots in a digital feed. I know the chief engineer at KCPQ/KTWB and he went through months of problems with their equipment. There isn't enough to go around and what's there is full of bugs. He told me all kinds of stories about having to send equipment back to Europe to have firmware updated, only to find still more bugs.


Because I could receive KCPQ off-air, he'd call me when he was testing the digital channel. He couldn't receive KCPQ off-air at the station, so he had no idea what the air looked like. Now he relies on cable. And, most of his problems are solved.


But, Tribune has allocated lots of money to bring all their stations into the digital world while Cox apparently has not.


----------



## MeteredSection




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *Too true. It may also have been helpful that Click! is a government rather than private entity.*



Perhaps. But FWIW, Millennium here in Seattle currently carries KIRO as one of their 4 HD stations (along with KOMO, KING, and KONG).


Of course, I'd still give it up and move to Comcast if I could, if only for Discovery, PBS, HBO, and SHO in HD, and the chance for a PVR in the near future.


----------



## drbenson

On an even more basic level: KIRO is already producing a digital feed. They send it out OTA. So they can't insert local ads- so what? There's no additional cost for them to allow Comcast to carry it, and I can't imagine that x number of people watching the digital as opposed to analog feed will affect their local advertising rates all that much.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *On an even more basic level: KIRO is already producing a digital feed. They send it out OTA. So they can't insert local ads- so what? There's no additional cost for them to allow Comcast to carry it, and I can't imagine that x number of people watching the digital as opposed to analog feed will affect their local advertising rates all that much.*



Just think who those viewers are. People with HD sets and mainly high end cable. In other words, most likely significant consumers. People who advertise soap might not care much, but there could be advertisers of high end products that in chosing between KIRO, KING or KOMO would rule out KIRO.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well it's kind of funny cause a lot of us aren't watching CBS at ALL now.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Just think who those viewers are. People with HD sets and mainly high end cable. In other words, most likely significant consumers. People who advertise soap might not care much, but there could be advertisers of high end products that in chosing between KIRO, KING or KOMO would rule out KIRO.*


----------



## drbenson

I agree that HDTV viewers should be an attractive market for advertisers of high end products. So KIRO thinks they're going to curry favor with those advertisers by pissing off those 'significant consumers' by withholding their feed from Comcast? Makes no sense to me. KIRO has already ruled themselves out forever by their actions, if that's the case.


And yes, additionally, they have driven us away from CBS entirely.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MeteredSection_
> *Perhaps. But FWIW, Millennium here in Seattle currently carries KIRO as one of their 4 HD stations (along with KOMO, KING, and KONG).*



Did some Googling... add Wave Broadband on the Peninsula to Millennium and Click!


----------



## rverginia

KIRO / See BS (Oooops, I mean CBS) doesn't really have anything to offer anyway. I think this xmas season will be real big for HDTV, plus the release of Comcast PVR, will make us a group to contend with. KIRO will HAVE to find a way to resolve this issue.


Too bad ABC still can't figure out a way to send clean sound and eliminate the dropouts!


----------



## artshotwell

Hmmm, I haven't noticed audio dropouts on KOMO.


----------



## Malcolm_B

It's the drop outs that has driven me away from HD for a while.


----------



## nodrog2

Todays Seatlle Times had a blurb that next Monday there would be an announcement about Comcast/Microsoft new program guide. Also that the PVR's would be in our area before year end.

Hopefully available by mid month Nov as we have heard from several sources.


----------



## markhs

This is supposed to occur on Nov 15th., see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=455705 


This morning I attempted to schedule installation but was told to call back on the release date.


----------



## NizZ8

markhs, same for me... told to call back on the 15th


----------



## jspeton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Todays Seatlle Times had a blurb that next Monday there would be an announcement about Comcast/Microsoft new program guide. Also that the PVR's would be in our area before year end.
> 
> Hopefully available by mid month Nov as we have heard from several sources.*



Will those of us with 5100s get the new program guide? Or is it for 6412s only? Link to the article?


----------



## djmattyb

Link to the article:

http://archives.seattletimes.nwsourc...&query=comcast 


The Comcast blurb is at the bottom and it's short:


> Quote:
> Microsoft's TV division and Comcast are making an announcement here next Monday. They're trying to keep the news under wraps until then, but the cat's already out of the bag.
> 
> 
> They announced in May that Comcast would deploy Microsoft's latest TV Foundation software on up to 5 million set-top boxes.
> 
> 
> Then Comcast executives told The Seattle Times last month they plan to deploy the boxes in the Seattle area by the end of this year.
> 
> 
> Fans of Microsoft's WebTV can hardly wait.


----------



## JasG

This may be old news, but I stopped at the Comcast office on the way home yesterday.


They told me that customers can exchange 5100's for 6412's at the office - no technician visit needed.


When... the rep said 'real soon - come back in a week or so'.


If you can't wait to see one, they have a unit in the lobby hooked up to an RP HDTV.


----------



## darmad2002

JasG,


Was this unit displayed at the Redmond office ?


Darryl


----------



## nodrog2

What is the address of the Seattle office?


----------



## jeff28

1140 N 94th St

Seattle WA 98103


----------



## WiFi-Spy

is there one in the northend? everett??


----------



## scorpi0

Where is the Redmond office?


----------



## darmad2002

I'm not sure of the exact location of the Redmond office but I do know it's on 95th in Redmond in an industrial type complex.


Darryl


----------



## Tom_Oliver

The old Viacom location was off Willows road. Not sure if it's the same place.


----------



## wareagle

14870 NE 95th St.

Redmond, WA 98052

Monday - Saturday 9AM-6PM


First one who gets one please post here.


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *This may be old news, but I stopped at the Comcast office on the way home yesterday.
> 
> 
> They told me that customers can exchange 5100's for 6412's at the office - no technician visit needed.
> 
> 
> When... the rep said 'real soon - come back in a week or so'.
> *



WooT! good 2 know.. I will def be checking this out next week!


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by darmad2002_
> *Was this unit displayed at the Redmond office ?*



No, Seattle office.


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *This may be old news, but I stopped at the Comcast office on the way home yesterday.
> 
> 
> They told me that customers can exchange 5100's for 6412's at the office - no technician visit needed.
> 
> 
> When... the rep said 'real soon - come back in a week or so'.
> 
> 
> If you can't wait to see one, they have a unit in the lobby hooked up to an RP HDTV.*



If this is true then this would be far superior to waiting around for most of a day at home (while taking a day off work) just to have someone hand the box to you. And being charged $30 for the privilege. I will be at the Redmond location on the 15th, if they swap my STB I will definitely be a happy customer...


----------



## brvheart

You shouldn't have problems getting a hold of the DVR's. They have quite a surplus in the warehouses, and are encouraging employees to take one home. This being the case, you know they're comfortable with the numbers. They're not nearly as uptight as they were when the 5100's launched.


----------



## jeff28

My understanding of DVR pricing is this:

The $9.95 number cited earlier on this board is partially correct; however, we as HDTV customer are already paying the $5 "advanced set-top box fee". Therefore, our price increase for DVR service will only be $4.95.


$5.00 - Advanced Set-Top Box Fee

$4.95 - DVR Service Fee

========================

$9.95 - Total fee for Advanced box and DVR. This is the amount customers with standard DCT's will see their bill increase by if the upgrade to DVR.


Good news for all of us....


----------



## NizZ8

Jeff, yeah that price breakout would make sense, and i don't have a problem with dropping an extra 5$/mo for the HD/PVR functionality.


Though i do wish they had something bigger than a 120gig drive in it.. a 250gig in there would be a good start


----------



## wareagle

Since the 6412 will cost HD customers $4.99 more, but non-HD customers $9.99 more, it should lessen the appeal of the box to the non-HD customers.


----------



## artshotwell

I stopped in at a Comcast office. They told me they do get occassional requests for Tivo-like devices. In the Seattle area, Comcast hasn't had any DVRs available at all. The 6412 will be the first. Apparently, they decided to skip the 6208 and jump right to the 6412. So, the run here might be heavier than some other cities.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Are they going to let me have 2 of them right away do you think?


----------



## artshotwell

I don't see why not. They didn't mention that there would be any king of limitations. They said I have been the only person to stop in and request the new DVR. They promised to call me; we'll see.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I stopped in at a Comcast office. They told me they do get occassional requests for Tivo-like devices. In the Seattle area, Comcast hasn't had any DVRs available at all. The 6412 will be the first. Apparently, they decided to skip the 6208 and jump right to the 6412. So, the run here might be heavier than some other cities.*



The 6200 series has actually been in use here for some time now.


----------



## artshotwell

Okay, I stand corrected. They had told me, though, that this is the first comcast DVR available in Western Washington.


----------



## IssaquahHD

This is the first DVR in Western Washington, the 6200 is not a DVR.


----------



## biz_qwik

I live downtown Seattle.......I'm interested in exchanging mine at the nearest office. Simple question....where is that?


----------



## IssaquahHD

This link takes you to the payment locations where you can also exchange equipment. Read what services each location has as some don't do equipment.

http://www.comcast.com/Membership/Lo....asp?LocResult


----------



## brvheart

I've been using the new MS guide for a little while and I think that you will love 90% of it. There are a few things I noticed about it right off the bat.. Programs aren't color coded. Movies aren't red, sports aren't green, etc. And I haven't seen a reminder function. I just got it going at home and am still learning, but I can say it is a huge step forward from the existing guide


----------



## jeff28

I've been told the reason that the programs are not color coded any more is because colors will mean things like "DVR is recording this program" or "this program is part of series that you want recorded". Some really positive things... if you do happen to use Tivo you'll appreciate that the "flip-bar" can be completely disabled. You'll be able to create channel lists that do not include channels you never watch. There's a mini-guide that only uses about 1/4 of the screen, shows 90 minute blocks of time and four channels at once (much improved version of flip-bar guide on TVG IPG). You can now configure how the AC Outlet on the back of the box behaves (turn on & off w/ box or stays on). There's also an RF bypass option that you can turn on to allow the cable signal to passed through the cable box (when powered off? I haven't played with it). The new DVR boxes will not even have RF outputs though so I don't know how many standard TV watchers will be bummed out over that... Plans are still on to start taking orders for DVR on 11/15, new DVR's come w/ new guide. Other Advanced DCTs get the guide around 12/15. Standard boxes get the new guide pushed out to them some time Q1 2005. That's everything I've heard this weekend. Check you guys later...


Oh yeah, I got to look at the DVR this week and it appears the only thing about it that is very different from Tivo is that will not be recommending any programs to you... you have to figure out yourself what you want it to record... I'm sure to some people that's good and to others it's bad. other than that, I think it has most of the same functionality.


> Quote:
> http://www.news.com/
> 
> 
> Microsoft braces for crucial TV test
> 
> By Ina Fried
> http://news.com.com/Microsoft+braces...3-5439570.html
> 
> 
> Story last modified November 5, 2004, 8:55 AM PST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of finding only static, Microsoft is hoping that its TV software effort is starting to get a decent reception.
> 
> The software maker has spent years working on the software and invested billions of dollars in cable companies, but has seen only modest returns.
> 
> 
> Now, thanks to a deal with Comcast, the largest cable TV provider in the United States, Microsoft hopes its fortunes are changing. On Monday, the two companies are expected to announce details about how their efforts are proceeding at a press conference on Microsoft's campus in Redmond, Wash.
> 
> 
> "This is hugely important to the future of Microsoft TV," Forrester Research analyst Josh Bernoff said, commenting on Microsoft's cable push in general. "If Microsoft TV becomes successful at Comcast, it will rapidly spread through the rest of the cable industry in the U.S. If it isn't successful, then they have spent 10 years for nothing."
> 
> 
> Representatives of Microsoft and Comcast declined to comment before Monday's announcement.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has long eyed the TV market as a way to move beyond its PC roots, but its efforts have so far met only limited success.
> 
> 
> Its vision has morphed over the years, from an ambitious attempt to bring PC-like functions onto the television to a more prosaic effort to improve video delivery. These days, it is focused on low-profile improvements in basic cable functions--for example, facilitating digital video recording on cable set-top boxes and showing program schedules.
> 
> 
> The company spent several hundred million dollars to acquire WebTV in 1997 and later invested $1 billion in Comcast and $5 billion in AT&T, when Ma Bell was purchasing cable company Media One.
> 
> 
> The software has gradually gained some momentum, with Microsoft signing a few deals in Mexico. In the United States, though, its adoption has largely been limited to some small-scale trials.
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, Comcast announced a deal to use Microsoft's software on up to 5 million set-top boxes. New details from that partnership are expected Monday. Industry publication CableFax reported that Microsoft will announce that Comcast is testing its software in the Seattle area.
> 
> 
> Too much, too early
> 
> The software giant readily admits that its early efforts in the TV market came too early and were too ambitious.
> 
> 
> "We got involved in TV-related software way too early, and we spent $500 (million) or $600 million before its time," Chairman Bill Gates said during a speech in Berkeley, Calif., last month.
> 
> 
> For many years, much of the effort by Microsoft and others was on so-called interactive television--merging TV with e-mail, Web surfing and e-commerce. Cable companies saw it as a way to fend off satellite services, and technology companies were tempted by the possibility of a cut of the sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft also pursued the satellite market with a pricey service for DirecTV customers called UltimateTV, which combined WebTV and digital video recording with satellite service. The hardware, though, cost hundreds of dollars, and monthly service fees topped $100, in some cases.
> 
> 
> Not long after it launched UltimateTV, Microsoft stopped pitching the service and began trying to refocus its efforts on the mainstream cable market rather than push a feature-rich product that would require expensive new hardware.
> 
> 
> Although Microsoft was hurt by the slow pace at which both cable and satellite companies adopted new technology, the company has also benefited to some degree as once-strong competition has faded. Some start-ups folded altogether, while other players, such as Liberate Technologies, have fallen on hard times.
> 
> 
> "The cable operators moved so slowly that most companies ended up pulling way back. And in particular, Liberate now is in a very difficult financial state because of having to wait around," Bernoff said.
> 
> 
> The battle between satellite and cable is still strong, but the push toward interactive TV has waned, said Aditya Kishore, an analyst at The Yankee Group. These days, the battle tends to center on high-definition broadcasts, video-on-demand and digital video recording.
> 
> 
> "There is more interest in HDTV, VOD and DVR than what was traditionally known as interactive TV," said Kishore.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has revamped its software to focus on these types of features. Its main product is known as Microsoft TV Foundation Edition, and it works with the standard-issue digital set-top boxes used by Comcast and others. The software's main features are enabling video-on-demand, interactive program guides and digital video recording.
> 
> 
> Bernoff said Microsoft's software has moved from "completely inappropriate" to "really intriguing," in part because of the changes Microsoft has made and in part because the set-top boxes are now more capable.
> 
> 
> Cable operators need better software, from Microsoft or others, to take advantage of the powerful processors in the current generation of set-top boxes, most of which are used only to run an interactive program guide and offer limited pay-per-view movies.
> 
> 
> Beyond trials
> 
> Thus far, though, Microsoft has yet to move beyond trials in the United States. Time Warner Cable tested Microsoft's interactive program guide software in Beaumont, Texas, but abandoned that test with plans to focus on using a future version of Microsoft TV Foundation Edition software. The company has said it has committed to further work with Microsoft, but a representative would not comment on any specific plans.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has achieved somewhat more success in Mexico, with cable operators Cablevision and Megacable, which have used various versions of Microsoft's TV software there.
> 
> 
> But all eyes are on Comcast, Bernoff said.
> 
> 
> The need for the cable companies to move quicker is clear, said Steve Perlman, who founded WebTV. "They are struggling now to simply stem the unraveling of their customer base," he said. "They're a monopoly that has never faced a situation where their market was steadily shrinking."
> 
> 
> The competition is poised to only increase, he said, as telephone and other companies look to offer video service over high-speed Internet connections, a technology known as IPTV. Microsoft is also trying to nab that market with a separate version of its TV software.
> 
> 
> Bell Canada agreed to test the software. In the United States, SBC Communications has also said it will do trials with the software, as have Switzerland's Swisscom, India's Reliance Infocomm and Italy's Telecom Italia.
> 
> 
> Whether it is cable, satellite or telecommunications companies that ultimately lead the way, Gates said in the Berkeley speech that the concept is finally moving toward reality.
> 
> 
> "Now actually, this idea of delivering video streams over the IP network--so that you can individualize every video stream, have complete control over it--its time has finally come," Gates said.
> 
> 
> CNET News.com's Richard Shim and Jim Hu contributed to this report.
> 
> 
> Copyright Š1995-2004 CNET Networks, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I can't wait to get my hands on this new box. Anything will be better then the guide we currently have. This might also allow me to finally get rid of Directv and just use Comcast. I can't believe after 1 1/2 years of waiting it's almost here!


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *
> 
> Oh yeah, I got to look at the DVR this week and it appears the only thing about it that is very different from Tivo is that will not be recommending any programs to you... you have to figure out yourself what you want it to record... I'm sure to some people that's good and to others it's bad. other than that, I think it has most of the same functionality.*



So it has season passes and the ability to prioritize them and define how many episodes to keep, how long to keep them, etc.? Will it automatically overwrite old recordings but let you mark some of them to save indefinitely?


--

Steve


----------



## jeff28

I believe the answer to all of your questions is yes. I'm not sure about defining how many episodes to keep and how long, because I didn't get to play with it myself. Definitely has season pass, ability to prioritize what gets recorded if there's a scheduling conflict. *I think* (don't quote me) that you can be recording two things at once, and be watching a third event if it's locally stored on the DVR (not a live channel). It does automatically overwrite old recordings unless you tell it not to (first in, first out). You can flag individual events to be saved indefinitely. It automatically records in the format the programing originates including DD 5.1 and HDTV (which is why they can't say how many hours of recording you have, it is even different for analog channels vs. digital channels). Everything you watched is buffered for 12-40 min (depending on format) to allow for rewinding, etc. and if you decide to record something it will begin recording from the beginning of the buffer (I don't know if that's optional or not, I assume it's a choice of recording from the start of the buffer or from the second you press record). Turning the power button off doesn't screw anything up, just turns the displays and video outputs off. on-screen displays don't disrupt things being recorded. They did everything they could to make it "customer proof" (you know the types of customers I'm talking about). I just can't think of all the things I was told... if you have other questions I'll try to find out the answers. I have indirect access to the training deck they used with the CSRs.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> if you have other questions I'll try to find out the answers. I have access to a training deck they used (not a postable, electronic copy though - sorry).



Does if have discrete power on / power off?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Does if have discrete power on / power off?*



I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't know what that means. Explain it and I'll find out.


----------



## Llamas

Is there a different remote code for on and off?


It helps when programming macros into your remote. Many products only have a toggle (at least on the remote), so if it gets out of sync, you're turning it on when everything else is turning off.


--Mike


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *Is there a different remote code for on and off?*



OK that makes complete sense. I've emailed the question over to my guy at Comcast. My strong guess is that the answer will be "no". Although a new remote will be issued with some DVR shortcut functions on it, I seem to remember hearing that the old remotes (black and silver versions) are supposed to be compatible as well. If I'm understanding how discrete power on/off works correctly, I don't think the old remotes would still work... Is my logic correct?


Switching gears completely here... I notice that KCPQ will not be airing a football game tomorrow between 10A and 1P, even though it appears that FOX has several games going on at that time that I assume KCPQ could choose to carry.


> Quote:
> WEEK 9 FOX LINEUP Sunday, November 7
> *Early Games (1 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Eagles-Steelers
> 
> Redskins-Lions
> 
> Cowboys-Bengals
> 
> Cardinals-Dolphins
> 
> *Late Games (4 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Bears-Giants
> 
> Saints-Chargers
> 
> Seahawks-49ers



Does anyone know why this happens? I can't imagine the movie they're going to run drawing better ratings... Just wondered if any of you had some insight about this.


----------



## wareagle

Only at most one of the networks (Fox and CBS) will have a doubleheader on any Sunday. This week is CBS's turn. There are other rules involving conflicts with the home team, but they don't apply tomorrow, since the Seahawks are on the road.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

We can't watch CBS anyway.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *We can't watch CBS anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Which is one of the main reasons I don't have more than a passing interest in the 6412.


The DirecTV/HDTiVo combo is nice, but not unbeatable. However, any solution that results in losing HD college and NFL football, golf and NCAA tournement coverage isn't a solution for me.


----------



## brvheart

A couple of comments:


I've got a 6412 at home now. I've had it for about a week, and the new MS guide for 2 days. And you CAN record 2 seperate programs on seperate channels while watching a previously recorded program. Very cool.


I also have the new remote. It is modeled after the newer silver controllers, with some extra buttons. The existing transport (or VCR) buttons are the central DVR control area. The normal play/rew/ff/stop/rec are there along with an "instant replay" button and a LIVE button. The Rew and FF controls have 3 levels of speed.

A button labeled "My DVR" brings you to the main DVR control page in the menu. This is where you see the list of programs you've recorded, and what you'd like to do with them.

The A, B, and C buttons below the DVR controls act as lock, day- and day+ (features also missing from the previous silver remote). The up/down/L/R arrow buttons now act as quick action controls for controlling DVR recording and playback. You can no longer just press the up or down arrow to check listings for channels while viewing another.

On the bottom with the number keys, the Enter button has HD zoom printed on it. I'm not sure of the use for this button, as it does nothing when watching HD. It may be a button designed for TV aspect changes..

On the very bottom of the remote are a set of PiP buttons which are not operational on the 6412 right now.

In regard to the discrete power on/off, I'm fairly confident there is not a different on/off command code available.



> Quote:
> You can now configure how the AC Outlet on the back of the box behaves (turn on & off w/ box or stays on). There's also an RF bypass option that you can turn on to allow the cable signal to passed through the cable box (when powered off? I haven't played with it).



You can actually do this on the all other existing DCT's through the Setup portion of the main menu.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

will Firewire be enabled on the 6214s??


----------



## brvheart

Yes, it's functional. DVI, etc. just like the 5100's and 6200's.


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *If I'm understanding how discrete power on/off works correctly, I don't think the old remotes would still work... Is my logic correct?*



Discrete codes usually live along side an on/off toggle code, so compatibility with remotes that only know the toggle code doesn't rule discretes out. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


--Mike


----------



## rverginia

OK - Now for the dumb question...

Is the STB Black or Silver (Critical to my wife)?


----------



## drbenson

Those who have it:


Can you record Discovery HD and the InHD channels?


Has anyone tried archiving to HTPC via the Firewire port?


----------



## blitzen102




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *
> 
> I also have the new remote. It is modeled after the newer silver controllers, with some extra buttons. The existing transport (or VCR) buttons are the central DVR control area. The normal play/rew/ff/stop/rec are there along with an "instant replay" button and a LIVE button. The Rew and FF controls have 3 levels of speed.
> 
> A button labeled "My DVR" brings you to the main DVR control page in the menu. This is where you see the list of programs you've recorded, and what you'd like to do with them.
> 
> The A, B, and C buttons below the DVR controls act as lock, day- and day+ (features also missing from the previous silver remote). The up/down/L/R arrow buttons now act as quick action controls for controlling DVR recording and playback. You can no longer just press the up or down arrow to check listings for channels while viewing another.
> 
> On the bottom with the number keys, the Enter button has HD zoom printed on it. I'm not sure of the use for this button, as it does nothing when watching HD. It may be a button designed for TV aspect changes..
> 
> On the very bottom of the remote are a set of PiP buttons which are not operational on the 6412 right now.
> 
> In regard to the discrete power on/off, I'm fairly confident there is not a different on/off command code available.
> *



This is the "new" remote? It sounds like the same one I got when my 6208 was installed - over six months ago.


----------



## IssaquahHD

Did anyone find the announcement that was supposed to be in the Seattle Times today about the new Microsoft Foundation guide? I read the paper this morning but couldn't find anything. I'm surprised they said there would be an announcement today and then nothing.


----------



## wareagle

I don't deal with newsprint, but this was in the online financial news:


Comcast, Microsoft to update set-top box venture

http://yahoo.reuters.com/financeQuot...8370769_newsml


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> This is the "new" remote? It sounds like the same one I got when my 6208 was installed - over six months ago.



Well, it's new to us. I don't know about Minnesota, but if you already have DVR service, it would make sense for you to have this remote. If you don't have DVR functionality on your 6208 it would make little sense for you to have a DVR remote.



> Quote:
> Can you record Discovery HD and the InHD channels?
> 
> Has anyone tried archiving to HTPC via the Firewire port?



Yes you can record DiscHD and InHD. Basically anything, HD or not.

And the firewire in and out is functional, so if your HTPC is configured for firewire, then you're good to go.



> Quote:
> OK - Now for the dumb question...
> 
> Is the STB Black or Silver (Critical to my wife)?



It's silver. Looks identical to the existing HD 5100 and 6208 boxes. Just some small print in the lower left corner signifying it's a DVR.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *Yes you can record DiscHD and InHD. Basically anything, HD or not.*



I'd be a bit surprised if it lets you record anything. I'm sure it's up to the programmers as to which shows they will allow to be recorded. For instance, I doubt the music only channels or the OnDemand content are recordable. Likewise, I wouldn't be shocked if some really big events are not able to be recorded.


Just curious, how did you get the box already? Do you work for Comcast, or was there something special you did to get on a test program with them? In either case, it's good to be getting some info on these boxes. Can't wait to try one myself!


----------



## ericjut

I would be very surprised if it stopped you from recording any shows (maybe the exception of PPV special events). The shows are still encrypted and protected.


Why would it behave any different from a DTivo HD unit?


-eric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I don't deal with newsprint, but this was in the online financial news:
> 
> 
> Comcast, Microsoft to update set-top box venture
> 
> http://yahoo.reuters.com/financeQuot...8370769_newsml *



Here's a later announcement:


Comcast and Microsoft Announce First U.S. Commercial Deployment of Microsoft TV Foundation Edition

Monday November 8, 3:30 pm ET

New Software Will Support Advanced Digital Cable Services, Including the Launch of Dual-Tuner Digital Video Recorders to 1 Million Customers in Washington State


http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/041108/sfm066_1.html


----------



## cnjvh

I've noticed that quite often when I switch from an HD channel to an SD channel (such as 105 to 007 just as an example) the center channel is gone. If i switch my receiver to another input and then back to VCR2 (which is where my 6200 is connected) it comes back.


Also, just in the last couple of days, the audio on Disney (ch. 41) is coming only from the front left channel.


Anyone else notice similar problems?


Thanks!!


----------



## jhachey

Microsoft has a press release on their web site. The URL is: http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/f...omcastMSTV.asp 


Of interest to many of us is that the Comcast Executive said that "Microsoft TV Foundation Edition will be made available to all Comcast Digital Cable customers. The software will be automatically downloaded to the set-top boxes over Comcast's digital network in phases over the next few months. " Basically, it sounds like all of the old digital cable boxes will get the Microsoft Guide, not just the new DVR boxes.


----------



## Al Shing

So who else has trepidation that we are getting brand new MS software on our 6412 boxes, unlike everyone else in the world, who are getting a tried and true operating system? I really don't want to receive a BSOD when recording Lost in HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *I'd be a bit surprised if it lets you record anything. I'm sure it's up to the programmers as to which shows they will allow to be recorded. For instance, I doubt the music only channels or the OnDemand content are recordable. Likewise, I wouldn't be shocked if some really big events are not able to be recorded.*



I'd expect it to allow recording of any show flagged 5C=0 (copy freely) or 5C=1 (copy one-generation). That would cover all current digital & HD channels, including INHD, DISC-HD, HBO-HD, etc. I don't use OnDemand or PPV, so I don't know how those programs are flagged.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *So who else has trepidation that we are getting brand new MS software on our 6412 boxes, unlike everyone else in the world, who are getting a tried and true operating system? I really don't want to receive a BSOD when recording Lost in HD.*



It is pretty well recognized by all on avsforum that MSTV FE is superior to the TV Guide product. Given the choice, based on what we know at this point, 99 percent (my rough estimate) would choose MSTV FE.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Anyone else see that THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST is available on the PPV HD page? Interesting.


----------



## shannonv

You're all welcome to join the thread I started over in the HDTV recorders section -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=467203 


Hopefully this won't just be a seattle thing.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Anyone else see that THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST is available on the PPV HD page? Interesting.*



I noticed it as well. I'm just hoping that it's the first of many mainstream movies (rather than reformatted IMAX documentaries from INHD 1 & 2) to become available this way!


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I don't use OnDemand or PPV, so I don't know how those programs are flagged.*



Looks like someone already tried recording one of the HD PPV movies and didn't have any luck.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=465917


----------



## wareagle

Will we still be hoping for KIRO-HD for the duration of this contract?


CBS signs new pact with NFL

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/yhoo...C934D536EB0%7D


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *I noticed it as well. I'm just hoping that it's the first of many mainstream movies (rather than reformatted IMAX documentaries from INHD 1 & 2) to become available this way!*



Is this under "HDTV On Demand"? All I see there are six overpriced IMAX shows. Not that it matters.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> I'd be a bit surprised if it lets you record anything. I'm sure it's up to the programmers as to which shows they will allow to be recorded. For instance, I doubt the music only channels or the OnDemand content are recordable. Likewise, I wouldn't be shocked if some really big events are not able to be recorded.



OK, I was pretty loose with my statement that pretty much "anything" can be recorded. I was speaking of your standard channels. Music-only channels, PPV, and OnDemand cannot be recorded. I should have clarified.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Will we still be hoping for KIRO-HD for the duration of this contract?
> 
> 
> CBS signs new pact with NFL
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/news/yhoo...C934D536EB0%7D *



Here's more on the renewal of the NFL deals, including CBS, Fox, and the DirecTV Sunday Ticket. Everything except ABC/ESPN:

http://online.wsj.com/article/0,,SB1...l?mod=yahoo_hs


----------



## jeff28

answer to my own question... (although I see someone already answered it here...)



> Quote:
> Yesterday (11/7) was a "singleheader" Sunday for all Fox affiliate stations, and since our home team played and was part of the NFL Fox selection, naturally the network assigned us that game (1p Seattle @ San Francisco). Not all Sundays are doubleheaders for Fox. When CBS has a doubleheader, we don't, and visa-versa. These agreements are done between the networks and the NFL before each regular season starts. CBS had early and late games yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> There are plans for Q13 Fox News to be produced in HD, but not in the immediate future.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write us, and for watching Q13 Fox!



Also, I've been told that everything will be recordable on the DVR except On Demand. PPV will not be an issue as they're planning on moving all of it to On Demand including live events. I was told the music choice channels would be recordable as well but I'm not sure how that would work... still no word back on the discrete power deal...


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Probably, but look at the bright side. They will have to at least update the form letters blaming the other side.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Will we still be hoping for KIRO-HD for the duration of this contract?
> 
> 
> CBS signs new pact with NFL
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/news/yhoo...C934D536EB0%7D *


----------



## kurthu

I just spoke with a CSR and they told me that I won't be able to exchange my current 5100 for a 6412 DVR box by going down to the Redmond office next week. They must send someone to my house to "install". My appointment is scheduled for Thursday, 11/18.


Anyone else get a similar answer?


----------



## artseattle

I've never been able to drop off or pick something up at the office. I'm paying $15.95 to have them bring the box over on Wednesday, the 17th. BTW, they are making appointments now for service visits! Order your box now so we can help each other get this going.


I am a little worried about the fan and drive noise. My room is very quiet. Let's start thinking about plexiglass covers with air vents in the back or something. My box will sit on top of my 34XBR.


Do we need a separate thread?


6412 Comcast users in Seattle?


Art


----------



## wareagle

I just called (1-877-824-2288) and scheduled installation of the 6412 for Tuesday afternoon, 11/16. The CSR said they weren't stocking the boxes at the outlets, but I could choose any day next week for them to bring it out.


----------



## ericjut

Confirming that you have to schedule to get the 6412 and that Monday is the earliest you can get it (will get it on Monday).


-eric


----------



## Karyk

I really don't want to, but I just may give it a try, just to see what it's like. I really do wonder whether it will just be $4.95 over the $12.95 + 4.95 - $10.00 that I pay now for limited basic with HD.


----------



## ericjut

Karyk,


My friend just tried to do that. He was put on hold while she went and talked to her supervisor. She finally came back with this answer:


"You have to upgrade to at the least digital classic to be eligible to get the PVR. We don't have enough boxes to supply to limited-basic-only customers."


This sounds like pure bs...


Looks like it's going to be an uphill battle for limited-basic users.


-eric


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Is this under "HDTV On Demand"? All I see there are six overpriced IMAX shows. Not that it matters.*



Wow. The Passion is already gone from there! Talk about a short window, or else someone at Comcast got a little nervous.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

In most, if not all, of its systems, Comcast is restricting DVR to those with Digital Cable subscriptions (the least expensive of which is an additional $10 per month above limited basic).


However, if you bring your 6200 into an office to swap it out for a 6412, you might get lucky. Hopefully, the front desk person won't look up your subscription level when processing your request (like a telephone CSR almost certainly would).


----------



## guapote

I just got off the phone with Comcast. I too was told you could not go to the locale cable store and pick up a box. I made an appointment for 12-2pm on Tuesday. When I told them I wanted two boxes they told me it would cost $5 for the first box (I am an HD customer) but if I wanted two boxes the second one was 9.95 more per month. That would mean $15 more per month for the two boxes. I asked if one box was an extra 5 why would another be $9.95 extra? He told me that was just the way it was. Long story short I will start with just the one.


----------



## wareagle

Makes perfect sense to me. You've been paying $5 for the old one, which you replace with a $10 6412. Although you only pay $5 MORE for the first 6412, you ARE paying $10 for it -- which is what you pay for the second one.


----------



## ericjut

Actually, the story is getting worse guys.


My friend just got a phone call from the Comcast service rep telling him that he also needed to upgrade to full analog package to get the DVR unit.


So, if that rep is right, the minimum configuration is now:

Full Analog ($40) + Classic Digital ($12) + DVR Box ($10) = $62


I think they're trying to milk as much as they can...










I happen to have those packages already, but my friend was simply getting the locals + HD, an that's a whopping 200% increase on his monthly bill! That's kinda silly...


-eric


----------



## r-gordon-7

What would the new box enable one to do, that the "old" Motorola HD box (mine was installed about 4 months ago) running the soon-to-be downloaded MS software would not enable one to do?


Thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I think I'll just show up Monday and try to exchange the box. It's silly to have to pay extra for a service request, and those phone guys are morons. If I can't exchange it I'll setup a service request after I make a huge stink about it in their office.


----------



## jameskollar

OK, how did y'all manage to get appointments to get the 6412? I just called and the CSR told me they are not taking any orders until Monday. Did I get someone who is not in the know? Should I call back and hope to get a CSR who is in the know?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *OK, how did y'all manage to get appointments to get the 6412? I just called and the CSR told me they are not taking any orders until Monday. Did I get someone who is not in the know? Should I call back and hope to get a CSR who is in the know?*



Perhaps it's a matter of getting the random knowledgeable CSR. Or it could be that they're just humoring us, and no one will show up with the boxes next week.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r-gordon-7_
> *What would the new box enable one to do, that the "old" Motorola HD box (mine was installed about 4 months ago) running the soon-to-be downloaded MS software would not enable one to do?...*



The new box is also a DVR - you know, like a Tivo.


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r-gordon-7_
> *What would the new box enable one to do, that the "old" Motorola HD box (mine was installed about 4 months ago) running the soon-to-be downloaded MS software would not enable one to do?*



Record HD.


The $5 above the normal HD digital box charge is for the DVR hardware lease/functionality (however you want to figure they do the accounting).


My install is on Wednesday morning "sometime between 8-12".


--Mike


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Just made my appointment !


Tuesday 8am-noon!


27.95 house call charge










but the CSR said there is no way around it


no house call = NO DVR


she said they are gonna go like hot cakes


----------



## r-gordon-7

- How much "recording time" do you get to "store" for the extra $5/mo?


- Is the allowed "storage" significantly reduced if most of the recorded material is in HD?


- Can you record any program source for which you otherwise pay/subscribe or are only certain sources/programs available for recording?


(I know I should be able to call Comcast with these questions, but my experience with calling them on other issues is that you get different answers each time you call without knowing which times, if any, you are getting accurate information from them...)


thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r-gordon-7_
> *- How much "recording time" do you get to "store" for the extra $5/mo?
> 
> 
> - Is the allowed "storage" significantly reduced if most of the recorded material is in HD?
> 
> 
> - Can you record any program source for which you otherwise pay/subscribe or are only certain sources/programs available for recording?
> 
> 
> (I know I should be able to call Comcast with these questions, but my experience with calling them on other issues is that you get different answers each time you call without knowing which times, if any, you are getting accurate information from them...)
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r-gordon-7*



-documentation says 60 hours for non HD and 15 for HD. Those are somewhat rough, and of course it will vary depending on what channel (analog/digital)


-yes, whatever HD you've recorded will drastically reduce your storage size


-not sure I understand the third question, but you can record only what content you subscribe to...


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> 
> Also, I've been told that everything will be recordable on the DVR except On Demand. PPV will not be an issue as they're planning on moving all of it to On Demand including live events. I was told the music choice channels would be recordable as well but I'm not sure how that would work... still no word back on the discrete power deal... [/b]



I don't know who told you that, but you CANNOT record the music only channels. I've got a 6412 in my living room.


----------



## O_Salt

I am scheduled for Tuesday am. the price of my cable is going up $5.00, but I am getting rid of my replay-tv charge of $12.00 @ month and I will be able to record HD. This unit has 2-recievers, you can either record one show and watch another, or record 2-shows. If you have a second box, record 2-shows and watch a third, like for Thursday nights!


----------



## Karyk

Well, I sort of expected that it would be more than $4.95 for my limited account. I guess you all saved me a call.


I'm actually considering transitioning from DirecTV to Comcast, but not at those prices noted above. At those prices I'll just transition my Fusion card to Comcast when they get KIRO, and drop the existing box rental fee. Paying $50 a month for Comedy Central and HGTV (for the wife) is getting old.


----------



## Llamas

I'm holding onto my Replay units, for now, for the network playback features (record on the unit in the kitchen, watch in the basement).


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r-gordon-7_
> *(I know I should be able to call Comcast with these questions, but my experience with calling them on other issues is that you get different answers each time you call without knowing which times, if any, you are getting accurate information from them...)*



You might want to check here then:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=467203


----------



## IssaquahHD

For what it's worth my contact at Comcast said they WILL be available at the cable store in Redmond. It may be worth a stop there on Monday if you want to avoid the installation fee.


----------



## John Welch

Anyone from the Everett-Lynnwood area had any success at signing up for an install next week? Wondering if I should call now or wait till Monday.


----------



## Al Shing

I'm scheduled for Monday morning, between 8AM-12PM.


They quoted me a $15 something installation charge and $4.95 extra a month.


----------



## livetoflyfish

I work about 200 yards from the Redmond Comcast Store. I will let everyone know 1st thing Monday Morning if its possible.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I'm all set for a Tuesday install.


In Issaquah the minumum package is $27.99 for basic, $7.99 for digital classic, and $9.95 for the box. A total of $45.93. Considering i'm paying $40 for directv before the HD package and additional box charges you can't beat it. I just have to hope after using tivo for 2 years the DVR isn't a dissapointment.


----------



## Llamas

Are you getting one of the satellite deals? When you switch to Comcast, you can usually extract a good chunk of discounts out of them via the Ditch-The-Dish program (if they still have it). I think I got something like $25/mo off for 16 months. This was almost a year ago (when they were about to roll out the 6208...but I'm not bitter).


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *Are you getting one of the satellite deals? When you switch to Comcast, you can usually extract a good chunk of discounts out of them via the Ditch-The-Dish program (if they still have it). I think I got something like $25/mo off for 16 months. This was almost a year ago (when they were about to roll out the 6208...but I'm not bitter).*



My contract isn't up until February. At that point I will be taking advantage of the $400 credit deal.


----------



## lemonjive




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Welch_
> *Anyone from the Everett-Lynnwood area had any success at signing up for an install next week? Wondering if I should call now or wait till Monday.*



I am not far away in Bothell and got an appointment set up for friday (the 19th). I would have done it earlier but will be in Mexico










I also got the installation charges waived.


----------



## buddma

I went to the North Seattle Comcast office to check out the demo unit they have on display(which is pretty cool by the way). I had asked the CSR there if I would be able to come in and exchange my current unit for the new DVR unit and they said yes. Can someone confirm this? It seems the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing i.e. the telephone reps versus the in person reps.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *I went to the North Seattle Comcast office to check out the demo unit they have on display(which is pretty cool by the way). I had asked the CSR there if I would be able to come in and exchange my current unit for the new DVR unit and they said yes. Can someone confirm this? It seems the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing i.e. the telephone reps versus the in person reps.*



You will be able to exchange them at the store. How many they have and if they will run out is another question.


----------



## mike west

I've been a Dish user for a few years but I'm going back to cable next week. I've had lousy luck in Kenmore with my OTA. I want to watch Hi Def without freezing and those pesky no signal messages. The woman I spoke to at Comcast was very knowledgeable and sounded excited about the Microsoft deal. They are taking my Dish equipment away and crediting my account. I never thought I would go back to cable, but after the Dish 921 glitches and initial high price, I am giving them a try. I'm hooking up to a Samsung DLP HP567. I'll let you know how things look next week. Greetings from beautiful Kenmore, WA!!!


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Welch_
> *Anyone from the Everett-Lynnwood area had any success at signing up for an install next week? Wondering if I should call now or wait till Monday.*



No problem at all in Lake Stevens.

I get my 6412 Monday morning between 8-Noon !!!

Combined with my Ditch-the-little-dish offer till July and no easy HD reception, I'm really pleased. I have a 45' ridge and would need at least a 25' tower for the locals.









Now about KIRO-HD... Come on COX!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I'm scheduled for Monday morning, between 8AM-12PM.
> 
> 
> They quoted me a $15 something installation charge and $4.95 extra a month.*



I live In everett and have an appointment for tues. 8-noon


what time do comcast offices close? (north seattle)?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I thought the same thing, but switched about a year ago and I'm mostly happy. I'm a little torched we still don't have HD CBS however, which was any day now a year ago. It's the only reason I still have the DirecTV receiver and an ugly antenna on the roof. I've probably lost half the money I could have gotten a year ago for the equipment. I should probably just get rid of it, since I never turn on CBS even though I can. Anyway, I think you'll like cable. It's not completely horrible like it was four years ago.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mike west_
> *I've been a Dish user for a few years but I'm going back to cable next week. I've had lousy luck in Kenmore with my OTA. I want to watch Hi Def without freezing and those pesky no signal messages. The woman I spoke to at Comcast was very knowledgeable and sounded excited about the Microsoft deal. They are taking my Dish equipment away and crediting my account. I never thought I would go back to cable, but after the Dish 921 glitches and initial high price, I am giving them a try. I'm hooking up to a Samsung DLP HP567. I'll let you know how things look next week. Greetings from beautiful Kenmore, WA!!!*


----------



## wareagle

Center Name: Comcast Cable Store - Seattle


Billing Payment Center Address: 1140 No 94th St, Seattle, WA 98103


Phone Number: 877-824-2288


Hours of Operation: Monday thru Friday 8:00am to 7:00pm, Saturday 9:00am to 5:00pm


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Are we supposed to be getting a new remote with the 6412? I'd read somewhere that they weren't available yet. Mine is way past its pull date -- AT&T 200C.


----------



## jameskollar

For what it's worth (perhaps 2 cents) I called back and got an appointment for Monday between 2 and 6 PM. Perhaps it's beacuse the second call I made was duing business hours. Good thing is, the 6412s are available as far South as lakewood!


----------



## bobby_t1

I have install scheduled for Nov 22.. they told me they had availability as early as Nov 15 when i was on the phone yesterday. Only reason I didn't take an earlier appointment was because I"m headed out of town for a week.


other good news is that they give you a 2 hour time window now instead of the 4-6 hour times windows they used to give.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *You will be able to exchange them at the store. How many they have and if they will run out is another question.*



There are about 18,500 DVR's available for the market; and nearly a million subscribers. That's why this is a soft launch with no advertisement.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobby_t1_
> *other good news is that they give you a 2 hour time window now instead of the 4-6 hour times windows they used to give.*



Possibly due to the fact that swapping out boxes doesn't take as long as a new install. Easier to predict.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *There are about 18,500 DVR's available for the market; and nearly a million subscribers. That's why this is a soft launch with no advertisement.*



Any idea when there will be another batch? I would think that first bunch will be gone pretty quick.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *I don't know who told you that, but you CANNOT record the music only channels. I've got a 6412 in my living room.*



ok... sorry for passing on bad information... I don't have one so you're obviously more "in-the-know". I was basing that claim off a direct quote from the product training:


> Quote:
> Digital Music Channels can be recorded, but FF, REW and Pause cannot be used when playing them back.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brvheart_
> *There are about 18,500 DVR's available for the market; and nearly a million subscribers. That's why this is a soft launch with no advertisement.*



If I recall correctly, initial reports were 60,000 units, then 30,000 units and now 18,500 units.


----------



## mbunting

Is anyone else having MAJOR issues with Comcast and HDTV service this evening like I am in Puyallup??


TRYING to watch SAVING PRIVATE RYAN right now and it's impossible to do so with all the cut-outs (both audio and video)!!!!!


Highly dissapointed!


Anyone else?


This is the first time I have seen it this bad - and of course it's now that I want to watch something


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbunting_
> *Is anyone else having MAJOR issues with Comcast and HDTV service this evening like I am in Puyallup??
> 
> 
> TRYING to watch SAVING PRIVATE RYAN right now and it's impossible to do so with all the cut-outs (both audio and video)!!!!!
> 
> 
> Highly dissapointed!
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have seen it this bad - and of course it's now that I want to watch something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Same problem here. I'd just like to know if it's KOMO or Comcast. I've seen a lot of people complain about the audio dropout problem on KOMO all the time. It's been going on for months, but never this bad. I shut it off.


----------



## mbunting

Well...at least I can have some comfort in knowing that it's just not only me experiencing these problems.



Ooooh, can't wait to get the new DVR so that I can record things like this










I've changed the channel as well down here. Can't put up with it any longer....


I believe tonight's problem is Comcast related. I was watching the NFL Game of the Week in HD (NFL Network) earlier tonight and it had issues as well (same cut-outs like I'm getting now in SPR on KOMO HD).


----------



## Roto

Someone on the OTA thread mentioned similar problems, so apparently it's KOMO. Makes sense, because I never have these types of problems with the other stations. Sometimes the picture breaks up, but on KOMO it's always an audio dropout first with big popping noises, and the picture is going blank for short times for Saving Private Ryan. Oh well, ABC didn't show it in OAR anyway.


Besides with you all the way down in Puyallup there is no way we'd have the same problem and have it be Comcast's fault.


----------



## vidkidd

It's bad OTA as well. At least this is one thing that can't be blamed on them. I'll be gettin the new DVR on the 15th and have a morning appt scheduled for new service. Looks like a cool piece of hardware.


Thx,

Vidkidd


----------



## Budget_HT

Folks in Portland are reporting the same kinds of problems with Saving Private Ryan on KATU down there, so perhaps this is actually a network feed problem.


----------



## brvheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *ok... sorry for passing on bad information... I don't have one so you're obviously more "in-the-know". I was basing that claim off a direct quote from the product training:*



You're right about the training manual. It does imply that you can record the music-only channels. But you can't. At least not at this time. But I doubt anyone will lose sleep over this issue. I just didn't expect anyone to cite the training manual...


----------



## hinten

I (meaning my wife) refuse to pay for the HD PVR until we get CBS in HD.


Oh well...


----------



## dave

I have a 6412 delivery scheduled in Bremerton, Monday 2-4 PM


Guess I gotta clear my TIVO....


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *I (meaning my wife) refuse to pay for the HD PVR until we get CBS in HD.
> 
> 
> Oh well...*



If Comcast can find a way to get the Kiro deal done they will clearly be the choice when it comes to HD. On a monthly basis they are cheaper then the dish, no equipment to buy, and you don't have to deal with OTA locals. Hopefully they will realize this.


----------



## ericjut

IssaquahHD,


How do you get that they're cheaper than the dish on a monthly basis when the minimum Comcast plan you can get and have the DVR is $62/mo (including the equipment rental)?


Surely DishN or DirecTV cost less monthly for DVR services.


It's not like I personally have a choice anyway... I would need to cut a little forest to get HD Satellite and I would need an antenna on a 150 ft pole to get OTA.










-eric


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *IssaquahHD,
> 
> 
> How do you get that they're cheaper than the dish on a monthly basis when the minimum Comcast plan you can get and have the DVR is $62/mo (including the equipment rental)?
> 
> 
> Surely DishN or DirecTV cost less monthly for DVR services.
> 
> 
> It's not like I personally have a choice anyway... I would need to cut a little forest to get HD Satellite and I would need an antenna on a 150 ft pole to get OTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



My monthly bill for comcast is $27.99 for expanded basic, $7.99 for digital classic, $9.95 for DVR which totals $45.93/month. If I wanted a HD Tivo on Directv it would cost $42 for total choice with locals and $5 for Tivo for a total of $47. This doesn't even take into account the fact that you have to spend $1000 to buy the HD Tivo.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well Comcast keep saying any time now for CBS, and most people probably believe them when they jump to cable. I know I did. Also their advertisement doesn't say all locals except CBS, so unless you do some research you probably wouldn't even notice it's missing until you turn it on.


----------



## Bruceko

Ordered my dvr today. No swaps at the the comcast store allowed per two different reps.

they scheduled a 4 hour window. Bummer again.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbunting_
> *Is anyone else having MAJOR issues with Comcast and HDTV service this evening like I am in Puyallup??
> 
> 
> TRYING to watch SAVING PRIVATE RYAN right now and it's impossible to do so with all the cut-outs (both audio and video)!!!!!
> 
> 
> Highly dissapointed!
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have seen it this bad - and of course it's now that I want to watch something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ABC (and sometimes other networks) have had trouble with network feeds for a long time. It is rarely the fault of the local stations or cable co's. I still get all my digital via OTA but I RARELY watch any network movies because of the dropouts. I'm sticking with my Netflix subscription for the time being. 480p is just fine...


----------



## hinten

Convinced my wife. I was in the Comcast store in Redmond to get a new cable modem. They also told me that I cannot pick up the DVR there. So I made the appointment for Wednesday.


----------



## ericjut

Anybody watching Harry Potter on KOMO right now?


I'm not getting dropouts, but the center channel is silent and all the voices come out in the rear!










Am I the only one experiencing this?


-eric


----------



## quarque

yep, but I'm going back to MIB...


----------



## PhileFriendly

Hi-

I'm in Redmond and just set up a MCE2005 box with a HDTV tuner. I have an attic antenna that was mounted by a previous owner. Anyhow, I get a strong signal for ABC, CBS, and FOX HD stations, but I get nothing for NBC (KING or KONG). I noticed from the FAQ that NBC has a different orientation for their directional broadcast... is this why I don't get them? Is it likely that if I play around with the antenna that I could conjure up NBC? Or, is the location of the broadcast tower different enough that just getting ABC/CBS does not imply NBC should be within my grasp?


Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PhileFriendly_
> *Hi-
> 
> I'm in Redmond and just set up a MCE2005 box with a HDTV tuner. I have an attic antenna that was mounted by a previous owner. Anyhow, I get a strong signal for ABC, CBS, and FOX HD stations, but I get nothing for NBC (KING or KONG). I noticed from the FAQ that NBC has a different orientation for their directional broadcast... is this why I don't get them? Is it likely that if I play around with the antenna that I could conjure up NBC? Or, is the location of the broadcast tower different enough that just getting ABC/CBS does not imply NBC should be within my grasp?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!*



You may want to post this question in the Seattle OTA forum, where some antenna and OTA reception gurus hang out:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...59#post4654659


----------



## djmattyb

So who will be hanging out in front of the Comcast seattle office tomorrow morning with their old cable box in hand? I'll be there!


----------



## hoffert

See yah there.


----------



## boykster

yeah...harry potter was unwatchable...dunno what they did to the audio track but all the sound was coming from my rear surrounds...no center, nearly unaudible fronts....


MIB was nice...



So..is it confirmed that the seattle office will allow "swapping" boxes?


If so...i'm in....


Rich


----------



## vidkidd

A Comcast rep at the Alderwood Mall stated that there will be less than 5000 for launch. More will be arriving in the next and a half or so.


Thx,

Vidkidd


----------



## djmattyb

The more of us customers who are there with cable box in hand talking about not wanting to pay a "plug and play" install fee... the better. The customer is always right, and the $50 + I give to Comcast every month makes me always right.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vidkidd_
> *A Comcast rep at the Alderwood Mall stated that there will be less than 5000 for launch. More will be arriving in the next and a half or so.
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Vidkidd*



Is that "next WEEK and a half", "next MONTH and a half", or "next YEAR and a half"?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vidkidd_
> *A Comcast rep at the Alderwood Mall stated that there will be less than 5000 for launch. More will be arriving in the next and a half or so.*



60,000, then 30,000, then 18,500, and now 5,000. At this rate the people who show up this morning will find out they only have a demo unit.


----------



## djmattyb

The demo unit is MINE! I called it first! Can you believe it has come to this?


----------



## IssaquahHD

My installation isn't until tommorow so i'm eagerly awaiting someones (hopefully good) report.


----------



## hoffert

I picked it up at the North Seattle office.


I just handed in my 6200, waited a few minutes while they read the barcode and wispered togther, answered "no" when they asked me if I worked at Microsoft, and then received a large brown box from a huge stack in the back room.


Apparently they are surprised and amused that so many people are coming in for the exchange.


----------



## IssaquahHD

Good to hear. Let us know your thoughts once you get it up and running.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hoffert_
> *I picked it up at the North Seattle office.
> 
> 
> I just handed in my 6200, waited a few minutes while they read the barcode and wispered togther, answered "no" when they asked me if I worked at Microsoft, and then received a large brown box from a huge stack in the back room.
> 
> 
> Apparently they are surprised and amused that so many people are coming in for the exchange.*


----------



## livetoflyfish

They do have them at the Redmond Store but I guess they are only for Microsoft employees. When asked for my MS ID, I just said I didn't have it on me. There were about 30 people in line when I was there.


----------



## JasG

I too, just picked up my 6412 at the 94th street office. The reason for a truck roll to install the unit is to avoid support problems. The told me that they wanted to make sure customers got a complete demo & walkthrough from the technician.


I fibbed and said that I had a Tivo and knew how to work with a DVR and they let me exchange over the counter.


MS employees were able to get the 6412 early as part of a late field test or something.


----------



## djmattyb

I got my 6412 from the Seattle office. It's nice! I really like the ability to remove channels I never watch (QVC) from the listings. The box comes with the software on it, but it has to download the listings data. So I wait...


----------



## Al Shing

In retrospect, I'm glad I set up the appointment. They brought it at 8:30AM, and there was an initial setup problem with the account that had to be fixed before the box would tune digital channels. It was all up and running before the tech left the house. He did some user training, but it is all pretty self explanatory.


Beats waiting in line behind 30 people for sure.


----------



## vidkidd

Im up and running as well. Over all it's a let down in comparison to the old Dish/MS Dishplayer, and DTV Tivo. Image quality on Comcast is also run at a higher level of compression compared to Dish/DTV - another let down.


I'll have some more time to check it out after work. Perhaps the guide data will be down by then. I've been spoiled by Satellite guide systems and this one is a cmplete joke. I don't want to loose a huge chunk of my screen to adverts...


Thx,

Vidkidd


----------



## djmattyb

If anyone figures out how to get the on screen menu/guide to display at a 16:9 ratio, can you let me know? And I don't mean setting it to 4:3 and then stretching it on my TV...


----------



## Renoz

Thanks Folks!


I have followed this thread (sillently) for over a year. We finally took the plunge this weekend and are switching to HD (w/ Comcast).


I'm sure I will miss my Replay TV (sniff sniff), but alas, its time to move on...


Hopefully by the middle of next week, it will all be installed and working.


I will let you know if I have problems.


Again, thanks for letting me watch and learn....


----------



## billymac

i just setup an appointment for this friday from noon to 4 for my 6412.


i hope that dispatch calls me if they don't have stock. i'll be pissed if i take a half day off from work and they show up with a 6208 or nothing.


does anybody know some way i can confirm i'm going to get one? the lady on the phone had no clue. she just said that if they don't have them, someone should be calling me to rescedule.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *i just setup an appointment for this friday from noon to 4 for my 6412.
> 
> 
> i hope that dispatch calls me if they don't have stock. i'll be pissed if i take a half day off from work and they show up with a 6208 or nothing.
> 
> 
> does anybody know some way i can confirm i'm going to get one? the lady on the phone had no clue. she just said that if they don't have them, someone should be calling me to rescedule.*



The 6208 was never released in Seattle so it will be the 6412 or nothing. If you have an appointment I wouldn't worry about them being in stock. I can't imagine they will continue to make appoitments if they run out, then again this is Comcast and anything is possible.


----------



## guapote

I wanted to let everyone know that you can go to the cable store in Seattle's North end and pick up the new 6412's! I got two of them. Also they are just $4.95 each not the first for $4.95 and the second for $9.95 I was told by a phone rep-who also told me they would not be available at the cable store.


----------



## rverginia

Got Mine! Walked into the Redmond store and got in a line of about 3 people. 6-8 CSR's were working behind the counter. Enjoyed a Krispy Kreme and free latte while in line. Walked up to the CSR - carrying my old box - and she took it and said "are you Robert?", I said "yes", she said "do you work for Microsoft?", I said "no", she said "here you go, enjoy. NEXT".


That was it. I overheard another guy ask if they had enough machines and the CSR said they "had a ton of them". Another guy said "can I get two?" and the CSR said "you can have as many as you want".


Total time: 5 minutes.


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Got Mine! Walked into the Redmond store and got in a line of about 3 people. 6-8 CSR's were working behind the counter. Enjoyed a Krispy Kreme and free latte while in line. Walked up to the CSR - carrying my old box - and she took it and said "are you Robert?", I said "yes", she said "do you work for Microsoft?", I said "no", she said "here you go, enjoy. NEXT".
> 
> 
> That was it. I overheard another guy ask if they had enough machines and the CSR said they "had a ton of them". Another guy said "can I get two?" and the CSR said "you can have as many as you want".
> 
> 
> Total time: 5 minutes.*



What is the addy for the redmond office? I'm going to jet over there during lunch as well.


----------



## NizZ8

nevermind.. able to find it through a bit more searching.


14870 NE 95th St.

Redmond, WA 98052

Monday - Saturday 9AM-6PM


----------



## rverginia

Heading nortbound on Willows Road, go to NE 95th and turn right. Go to the 3rd driveway on the left and drive between the buildings. You can't miss it. It say's COMCAST in big letters.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yup, same here. Glad I didn't schedule an appointment.







Wish I wasn't stuck at work now.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Got Mine! Walked into the Redmond store and got in a line of about 3 people. 6-8 CSR's were working behind the counter. Enjoyed a Krispy Kreme and free latte while in line. Walked up to the CSR - carrying my old box - and she took it and said "are you Robert?", I said "yes", she said "do you work for Microsoft?", I said "no", she said "here you go, enjoy. NEXT".
> 
> 
> That was it. I overheard another guy ask if they had enough machines and the CSR said they "had a ton of them". Another guy said "can I get two?" and the CSR said "you can have as many as you want".
> 
> 
> Total time: 5 minutes.*


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Heading nortbound on Willows Road, go to NE 95th and turn right. Go to the 3rd driveway on the left and drive between the buildings. You can't miss it. It say's COMCAST in big letters.*



Cool thanks


----------



## nwphil

I went to the Comcast Redmond office to pick up the new 6412, but they won't give it to me










Here is my scenario: I currently have the limited cable and a classical digital package, but not the basic cable. When they tried to add the new box to my account, they got an error "primary service required". They explained to me that because I do not have basic cable, they are unable to add PVR to my account. Has anyone had a similar problem? Is it technically impossible to use PVR without basic cable or it is just the Comcast policy?


phil


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nwphil_
> *I went to the Comcast Redmond office to pick up the new 6412, but they won't give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my scenario: I currently have the limited cable and a classical digital package, but not the basic cable. When they tried to add the new box to my account, they got an error "primary service required". They explained to me that because I do not have basic cable, they are unable to add PVR to my account. Has anyone had a similar problem? Is it technically impossible to use PVR without basic cable or it is just the Comcast policy?
> 
> 
> phil*



I think they just want to give out the expensive boxes to people paying higher monthly amounts.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Hmmm... maybe I should try going by the redmond office tomorrow. Anyone know what hours they are running?


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Yup, same here. Glad I didn't schedule an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I wasn't stuck at work now.*



I had an appointment for Tuesday but picked up my box today anyway. I bet others did this as well freeing up appointment times in the next few days.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Hmmm... maybe I should try going by the redmond office tomorrow. Anyone know what hours they are running?*



The answer is a few posts above. 9am-6pm


----------



## livetoflyfish

I went home at lunch and hooked mine up. Took all of 1 minute.







The guide came up within 5 minutes although I'm not sure how extensive it was. And now I'm stuck back at work...







I feel like a little boy at christmas.


----------



## rverginia

Is this a guy thing, or what. There were no women in there trading in boxes. I guess my wife is right - Women are 'digitally impaired".


Can't wait to get home and hook mine up too!


----------



## NizZ8

Got mine! No hassles in the redmond office.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I got off work early today and checked this thread......good thing because I found out I could pick my 6412 at the seattle office.


I walked in with my 6200 and walked out with 2 DVRs. Plus I canceled my 30$

appointment I had for tomorrow.



FYI: They do not have the new DVR remotes at the seattle office.


Just the silver ondemand remote.....which sucks because there is no live tv button.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Is this a guy thing, or what. There were no women in there trading in boxes. I guess my wife is right - Women are 'digitally impaired".*



My wife was very skeptical when I bought the DTivo. When I bought it her line was: "Okay, you can get that, but I'm going to get . . .." If I took it away from her now, however, I'd better replace it with something better. And BTW, back when I thought this Comcast box would only be $4.95 more per month, she was not in favor of getting it instead of the DTivo. Apparently it needs to be better and proven technology.


----------



## Steve Goff

The Olympia office will not exchange boxes. I tried, and they told me I needed a service call.


----------



## uwsherm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Steve Goff_
> *The Olympia office will not exchange boxes. I tried, and they told me I needed a service call.*



Same with the Federal Way office. They were actively directing people to the Redmond or Seattle stores, though.


----------



## dave

OK,


I have my DVR now (still waiting for the program guide to download). However, the installing Tech had never installed one and had no idea how it works, and no documentation or user guides. So far just me trying buttons, it apears to work alot like my TIVO.


Anyone know where I can find the Microsoft guide that this box is using????


----------



## Al Shing

dave, I refer you to the thread that discusses the MS Guide: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1 


The first post is a sort of informal faq with some links, and the discussion is on usability and technical issues such as you are asking.


----------



## Binaural

Long time watcher, first time poster here...

Got cable installed at my new house last Wednesday, and the cable guy said the 6412 doesn't have digital coaxial audio in..can anybody confirm or deny that for me please so I know if I need to an optical cable?


Oh, and he also said I could exchange my box at the Comcast office in Auburn (I live in Covington) but as far as I can tell there isn't one..anybody know of one?


Thanks


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Binaural_
> *Got cable installed at my new house last Wednesday, and the cable guy said the 6412 doesn't have digital coaxial audio in..can anybody confirm or deny that for me please so I know if I need to an optical cable?
> 
> 
> Oh, and he also said I could exchange my box at the Comcast office in Auburn (I live in Covington) but as far as I can tell there isn't one..anybody know of one?*



1) Think you mean digital audio out, rather than digital audio in. If so, according to the picture on Motorola's site, the 6412 has both coaxial digital and optical digital outputs.


2) 4020 Auburn Way N


----------



## vidkidd

Display VIA firwewire on my GWIII XBR950 works flawlessly. No interface though, and there is no upconversion of any video from it's original source format when it displayed over this interface.


Thx,

Vidkidd


----------



## jameskollar

Had an appointment for 2-6pm today (CSR said I could not pick up the box, I live in Lakewood, bad CSR?) and the guy showed up at 2:08! I told him he was late.







Anyway, in comes the new box. Rather than let the tech hook it up and mess up my setup I had it up and running in less than 2 minutes. The install was flawless!


First impressions:


Overall, the unit is light years beyond the old 6200. The guide is usable, the setup intuitive (except for how to get to the initial setup screen), the menus are easy to follow if somewhat cumbersome (hard to do a really good interface with limited display real estate). I found it very easy to set up recordings, eliminate unwanted channels, change channels, etc.


I tried recording 2 HD channels at the same time. Not an extensive test but I had 663 and 664 recording for 5 minutes at the same time. Note: Since it's dual tuner, if you record 2 at once you're stuck watching one of them. Both shows recorded and played back flawlessly, no glitches, none.


Downsides:


Can't get PIP to work. Anyone know how?


Only 15 minute pause on HD material. Better than 0 with the 6200.


UI slows down when recording, need to play with this more to see how bad this really is. So far just a minor annoyance.


Wishes:


Internet connection for downloading to PCs (I'll even succumb to 5C protection for this feature).


Internet control of device (similar to replayTV).


Discrete on/off codes.


----------



## livetoflyfish

Is anyone else getting the announcers through the rear left speaker on MNF?


----------



## bpgreen20

Yes. They are in the left rear for me too.


----------



## El Cheapo

I'm getting the 6412 on Wednesday, and I'ne just 1-2 Q's


1. I've got the Sanyo Z1 pj. If there are any Z1 owners out there who are getting HD thru Comcast, could you PM me? That way if I run into any problems I can PM back, and keep the thread a little less cluttered. (There is also the possibility I could help you with a problem, but I gotta be honest- don't hold your breath).


2. The Z1 does not have a DVI input, but it does have RGB (in adition to component.) Is there such a thing as a DVI to RGB converter, and where could i get one? Or would I be better off looking at a component input switcher (it's for my DVD player).


Much obliged in advance.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *Is anyone else getting the announcers through the rear left speaker on MNF?*



Same problem on OTA reception. Not a Comcast issue.


----------



## quarque

yep, I just love the new ABC Dolby Digital 0.003 audio. I switched my STB over to PCM mode so I can let my receiver figure out how to spread the channels around a little better using CScinema mode. Even 6-chan mono is better than DD0.003.


----------



## Salvattore

My good ol' 6200 wasn't that great but the normal SD channels were totally watchable, now with the new 6208 everything under 100 looks horrible (I tried both DVI and Component) Channels Over 100 look better but still not the same as the 6200 .... High Def channels are displaying just fine ... Anyone with similar issues? I get this reddish horrible PQ.



Also I forgot to mention that my daughter was watching Oobie on demand on the downstairs receiver (6200) when I tried to watch some On Demand stuff on the new 6412 upstairs no matter what I chose I got exactly what my daughter was watching downstairs.



Thanks,


SS


----------



## mickdw

I picked up my 6412 in Redmond this morning. I found this info very usefull.


How do I configure the HDTV video outputs?

While the box is turned off, but still plugged in, press the menu key on the remote or front panel to select your TV Type, YPbPr/DVI output mode and scaling (4:3 override). Most HDTV users with HDTV capable 16:9 TV sets will want to set their box for 16:9 TV type, 1080i output and 4:3 override off (to avoid re-syncing between HD and SD channels)


Like most of you my was up and running pretty quickly. I spent more time removing my Tivo and old box.


However it wasn't as sharp as I expected. Checking the settings my box was set to 4:3 and 540 input. Changing those settings made a huge difference in picture quality.










I also found setting the 4:3 overide to stretch gave a better result (I don't like the grey bars). Interestingly the aspect ratio controls on my Hitachi widescreen are non-functional in this mode.


One note if the box is recording you can't get into menu even if the unit is turned off.


----------



## shannonv

Minor correction to above- you cannot get to the box's Motorola menus (to set video output/diagnostics) when it is recording.


Here's the thread where we get into a lot of the questions in greater detail:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1


----------



## NizZ8

Wow!.. this PVR is awesome! I'm not sure how i lived w/o one of these things for so long..







.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I do this as well. I think it looks way better. If I could set my TV to black bars I suppose I would, but it's not an option.


Anyone else think the digital (non HDTV) channels look way better?


Also I set the audio compression to off. Is that bad?



> Quote:
> *Originally posted by mickdw
> 
> I also found setting the 4:3 overide to stretch gave a better result (I don't like the grey bars). Interestingly the aspect ratio controls on my Hitachi widescreen are non-functional in this mode.
> *


----------



## biz_qwik

Did I get the wrong remote? It doesn't have the "My DVR button"...etc. or pip buttons. I got it at the 94th seattle office.


Couple questions:


Why isn't there any info and I can't go past 4-5 hours in the guide? How do you ever record anything the next day then?


I am an NBA pack subscriber and can't see what games on what channels are coming up the next day anymore. You used to be able to turn on a 441-448 and they all displayed the next days lineup. That's how I'd know what channel to record. MAJOR. How do I record my team tommorow????


Bit noisy. I can hear it working 12 feet away quite clearly. Even when not recording.


It reset the older box in the bedroom and it won't display info now. I'lll see in the morning.


----------



## Binaural

Decided to ditch work for 30 minutes this morning and run to the 94th St. Seattle office, that was painless. Walked in, was only person there, walked out about 3 minutes later w/ my new box and remote (btw I think they have new remotes in (the right ones), it has all the buttons people have been saying their remote was missing (live TV, My DVR, etc).


Now I have to sit at work all day wishing I could go home and hook it up


----------



## boykster

well, i'm heading up there today...good to hear from binaural that they still have boxes at the seattle office (and the new remotes?).


Cheers,


rich


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Did I get the wrong remote? It doesn't have the "My DVR button"...etc. or pip buttons. I got it at the 94th seattle office.* [/q]
> 
> 
> mine is silver and does have the 'my dvr' button towards the top in the vcr-like control area. so if yours isn't like this, then you most likely did get the wrong remote. somewhere someone had posted a picture of the old & new ones - I'll try to find it...
> 
> 
> [q]*Couple questions:
> 
> 
> Why isn't there any info and I can't go past 4-5 hours in the guide? How do you ever record anything the next day then?
> 
> *



it takes a while. after 1 hour, I had 2 days. after 3 hours, I had 12 days (or so).


also, you CAN do a manual record and do just a given channel at a given time. although, not sure if you can do this before the channel guide gets propagated (takes less time for this). just press the 'my dvr' button your remote...


----------



## platbr

Got our new 6412 yesterday morning. So far -- pretty great. A thousand percent better than I expected (after the awful tan guide). My wife is still not convinced that it is better than Tivo -- but the HD looks nice and makes it worth the switch.


Any idea when CBS in HD will be added in Seattle?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *
> 
> It reset the older box in the bedroom and it won't display info now. I'lll see in the morning.*



After reading this, I went up and tested mine, and the old DCT-2000 won't respond with any of the old tan guide graphics. Actually, I had to power cycle it to get it to do anything at all. Something about the upgrade has turned the old box to a vegetable.


Can anyone else confirm this is happening on their old box?


----------



## biz_qwik

I checked again this morning and the old box is now working perfectly. Full guide and all.


I looked and the 6412 does have much more info ahead as I gathered this was the deal.


Being only able to see 6 channels per page instead of 10 is way slower. We'll see after taking out the trash channels.


My HUUUUUGE problem is with the NBA package. Some of you may not care but this is my main tv viewing. channel 441 was changed to be stats central showing box scores this year and the other channel of the pack when not showing games had a schedule with times and channels for the next day. These are BOTH not accesable on the new guide and I have no way of seeing times or selecting games to record. It only says this pay-per-view program has expired. Any one else care or have a solution?


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *My monthly bill for comcast is $27.99 for expanded basic, $7.99 for digital classic, $9.95 for DVR which totals $45.93/month. If I wanted a HD Tivo on Directv it would cost $42 for total choice with locals and $5 for Tivo for a total of $47. This doesn't even take into account the fact that you have to spend $1000 to buy the HD Tivo.*



Are you really paying only $27.99 for your whole analog package? I looked for Issaquah on the Comcast website and the expanded + limited is priced at $39.99, just like in Woodinville.


But, I get your point about the hardware. I have to say it's nice to be able to rent it.










-eric


----------



## mbyers23

I have limited cable and the hi-def box for $13.10 + $6.75 = $19.85 per month. I was just told that I would need to upgrade to the basic cable for $39.99 per month plus pay $10 per month for the 6412. The rep told me that I had to get the basic cable in order for the DVR to work, which makes no sense because my hi def box currently works fine with limited cable and gives me the digital guide and on demand options (not to mention that the only difference between limited and basic is the little filter they put on your line!) It seems that they are just holding out on people in order to make more for the boxes. I'd be interested to hear about anyone with limited cable succeeding in getting a 6412.


Marcus


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Are you really paying only $27.99 for your whole analog package? I looked for Issaquah on the Comcast website and the expanded + limited is priced at $39.99, just like in Woodinville.
> 
> 
> But, I get your point about the hardware. I have to say it's nice to be able to rent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



Yes I only pay $27.99 for my analog package. The website must be wrong because the rate guide I got with my bill and the CSR when I ordered the 6412 told me it was $27.99. It sounds like Issaquah is a lot cheaper then the rest of the area for some reason. Originally when I called to order the 6412 the CSR said it would be a minimum of $60 for analog, digital, and the 6412 but then she said, "oh you live in Issaquah, it is cheaper there". Not sure why.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbyers23_
> *I have limited cable and the hi-def box for $13.10 + $6.75 = $19.85 per month. I was just told that I would need to upgrade to the basic cable for $39.99 per month plus pay $10 per month for the 6412. The rep told me that I had to get the basic cable in order for the DVR to work, which makes no sense because my hi def box currently works fine with limited cable and gives me the digital guide and on demand options (not to mention that the only difference between limited and basic is the little filter they put on your line!) It seems that they are just holding out on people in order to make more for the boxes. I'd be interested to hear about anyone with limited cable succeeding in getting a 6412.
> 
> 
> Marcus*



I would be surprised if anyone is able to get a 6412 with limited cable. I'm sure the money they spend on these boxes is worked into the digital cable package price.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Salvattore_
> *My good ol' 6200 wasn't that great but the normal SD channels were totally watchable, now with the new 6208 everything under 100 looks horrible (I tried both DVI and Component) Channels Over 100 look better but still not the same as the 6200 .... High Def channels are displaying just fine ... Anyone with similar issues? I get this reddish horrible PQ.*



I don't have a 6412 myself yet, but I have had some concerns over exactly what you are describing. I'm guessing that the box has the equivalent of a two-way splitter built in to enable the dual tuners. If so, this would seem to be a potential source of picture problems if you already have a weak/borderline signal. I'm also guessing that this may be one of the reasons that they encourage a technician visit (to check the signal strength when installing the 6412). Hopefully, I'm either wrong about the built in splitter aspect, or that this won't be a big issue with the majority of installs. It will be interesting to see if others report similar issues to what you are experiencing.


----------



## Slev

Well I just called comcast and they said I couldn't pick up a new box at my local service center (94th street)... so they made me set up an appointment and didn't have one till Sunday, doh! I think when I get home from work I will try and call and see if they have any boxes there since people here seem to be able to pick up boxes at 94th street center. Hopefully they have some left, I don't want to wait until Sunday







.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *Yes I only pay $27.99 for my analog package. The website must be wrong because the rate guide I got with my bill and the CSR when I ordered the 6412 told me it was $27.99. It sounds like Issaquah is a lot cheaper then the rest of the area for some reason. Originally when I called to order the 6412 the CSR said it would be a minimum of $60 for analog, digital, and the 6412 but then she said, "oh you live in Issaquah, it is cheaper there". Not sure why.*



I recall that a few years ago Issaquah had a contract squabble with AT&T, and since they had negotiated a special deal this may be residual fallout from that contract.


----------



## boykster

Slev,


I JUST got back from the seattle office (94th Street) and YES they are giving them out still today. There were 2-3 other peeps there doing just what I was doing...walk-in exchanges. No questions asked, they just scan the old box, scan the new one, make you sign something and hand you the new goods. This office DOES have the new remotes...


Now I need to decide if I want to replace my other box with a 6412 (it's an older 2000 box)


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## Mauser

Newbie mistake! I posted this as a new thread instead of a reply...let me try again, I just hooked up my 6412 stb and I noticed that in the menu if I have 4:3 override on 480i, my lower channels ( 2 thru 99) have much higher PQ. Does anyone agree or know why this is? I have a Hit 57SWX20B with component cables. Last question...can or should I use DVI on the 6412? Will it make a noticeable difference on PQ?

Thanks


----------



## darmad2002

Walked into the Redmond office this morning around 9:30 with my old STB and within 3 minutes was walking out with a new 6412 under my arm. Very simple exchange. They have the 6412s sitting near the front desk and it looked like they had about 20 of them. They might have more in the back. They had a box full of the "correct" new remotes also.


Darryl


----------



## Steve Goff

What do the "correct" remotes look like? I now have two 2000s with the old, black remote, and a 6100 with a silver remote.


----------



## Steve Goff

Is this it?


----------



## Binaural

mine's in the car but looks like that, 'cept silver, i think.


----------



## platbr

That's not the remote I have. It is similar, but different in a number of ways. Mine has a "My DVR" button and area, with the play, stop, FF, REW, etc. There is a little line that goes around that. Also, the directional area is raised, I believe, and has "EXIT" and "LAST" buttons. It also says COMCAST on it.


This is not the remote... similar, but not the same. I would say the Comcast remote is much more geared towards the MS software functionality (?) and has the button layout in a slightly preferable arrangement. My $0.02.


----------



## jimre

Was still able to exchange my 6200 for a 6412 at the Redmond service center at 1:30 this afternoon. No questions, easy as could be. Even got the correct remote - the big silver one with the white "MyDVR" button in the top center. Now downloading the program guide.


And yes, they even had some Krispy Kreme donuts left ... mmmmmmm....


----------



## hinten

Please, somebody tell me the PVR has a 'skip ahead' button. I know it won't have a 'skip commercial' button as my old Replay but at least it should be able to skip in 2 minute increments.

My appointement is tomorrow morning. The guy that came out the last time was working for a Comcast contractor not Comcast itself. He was awful, had no clue. I am worried now since only my wife will be there and they have to take my set-up appart.


----------



## hinten

Oh, and one more question. Does the new box mean that VOD in HD is available?


----------



## Nausicaa

Swapped my 6200 for the 6412 today at 9:20am in Redmond and it was indeed painless. They asked if I was an MS Employee (I am) so I showed em my badge, but in all of two minutes had the new machine (in the box) and the proper remote. The fellow manning the desk also noted that it was Viacom that is the main problem behind no KIRO HD on Comcast when I noted I hoped COX and Comcast could work it out. *shrug*


Am recording two HD shows right now (INHD1 and INHD2) to see how it works. Will be nice to get Lost in HD instead of SD now (I normally grab it from TiVo and watch Smallville live) as well as being able to go to bed at 10pm and DVR Law and Order in HD.










As for SD picture quality, it looks about the same as it did under the 6200. Maybe slightly better. My Toshiba's tuner still looks best. I am using a four-way Regal spiltter to feed the signal to the 6412, TiVo, a Phillips DVD-R, and the TV.


Before, I had a two-way regal with one into TiVo then one into the four-way Regal and then 6200/DVD-R/TV.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Please, somebody tell me the PVR has a 'skip ahead' button. I know it won't have a 'skip commercial' button as my old Replay but at least it should be able to skip in 2 minute increments....*



Nope. Just FF and REW. You can press these buttons multiple times to cycle between different speeds, eg 2x, 4x, 8x, etc.


> Quote:
> _Oh, and one more question. Does the new box mean that VOD in HD is available?_



VOD-HD has been available for months, on the old HD boxes. Unfortunately it's been mostly limited to over-priced IMAX features.


----------



## jimre

One nice feature of the 6412 - notably missing from ReplayTV - is the ability to record what's in the buffer. Or at least the manual claims you can do this:


> Quote:
> *Q: If I'm watching a program in progress and want to record it, can I record it from the beginning?
> 
> 
> A: Yes. As long as you were tuned to the program when it began and have the entire program in the buffer. DVR saves the portion in the buffer, plus the remainder of the program.*



I'm testing this now - we'll see if it works as advertised.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Nope. Just FF and REW. You can press these buttons multiple times to cycle between different speeds, eg 2x, 4x, 8x, etc.*



There's also an Instant Replay button, but no Skip Forward as far as I can tell...


----------



## Steve Goff

Thanks, that is similar to the remote that came with my 6200, but I don't think the old one has the On-Demand button.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Please, somebody tell me the PVR has a 'skip ahead' button. I know it won't have a 'skip commercial' button as my old Replay but at least it should be able to skip in 2 minute increments.*



I have a DTivo, that only fast forwards at different speeds, and a MyHD card which will skip ahead whatever period of time I set it up to skip, but won't fast forward. I much prefer the fast forward (although there are Tivo owners that prefer the skip and set it up as such).


With the varied fall back, so that it backtracks to start playing before the point in time that you hit play, you can hit the beginning of the program with just a bit of practice. And you get to see what you're fast forwarding through, just in case you might want to see something in a commerical period. Hopefully the Comcast box has that fall back feature (my Sony PS-DVD player does).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *thanks to miatism, here's the picture of the remotes - new one is on the left...
> 
> http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cablehdtv/IM008262.JPG
> 
> 
> (here's the root page: http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cablehdtv/dctremote.htm )*



Actually, that still isn't the newest remote for the 6412 DVR. Doesn't have the row of DVR-specific buttons:

[Instant Replay] [My DVR] [LIVE]

or the PIP buttons on the bottom (although those aren't yet functional on the 6412). Attached is a picture of the newest remote.


----------



## brente

thx jim - you're right. I didn't look at the pic too close (obviously) - I deleted my worthless post


----------



## Steve Goff

Thanks, jimre, I'll now be able to make sure that they give me the correct remotes.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Please, somebody tell me the PVR has a 'skip ahead' button. I know it won't have a 'skip commercial' button as my old Replay but at least it should be able to skip in 2 minute increments.
> 
> My appointement is tomorrow morning. The guy that came out the last time was working for a Comcast contractor not Comcast itself. He was awful, had no clue. I am worried now since only my wife will be there and they have to take my set-up appart.*



Thats exactly why I im glad I didnt have to work yesterday. I canceled my appointment and went to the seattle office and got mine in person. I dont want some comcast installer messing up any of my HT gear.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I won't even let them touch my stuff, although I will say the guy that came out to fix my internet connection was awesome. He was probably too good and found another job by now.


----------



## thesoze

just went to the Seattle office on 94th and swapped my Moto in 2 mins..yee haa


----------



## DeltaBill

I'm an Atlanta Comcast user, and started monitoring your board to hear about the 6412s and more importantly the MS software. Please post your opinion of the MS guide as I truly hate the TV guide software and am anxiously waiting for Comcast to approve another software package for the whole country.


Also, I saw a couple of posts I wanted to respond to. First, a few pages back someone mentioned the load noise of the 6412. We have the 6208 here and if you get the boxes too close to a heat source all the fans kick in to high speed mode causing a loud whine. In my case, I had the STB on top of my AV Receiver, and after about 20 minutes, the fans would kick on high. I buffered the STB with the DVD player and now I rarely hear the fans even reach low speed.


As for the Fast Forward vs. 30 second skip, I think the industry is going toward the multi speed fast forward. The issue is advertising dollars vs. convenience. Though skipping commercials is great in the short run, we will eventually pay as advertising dollars either fall away or worse yet, end up in our shows. I just hope someone adds a feature that runs 30 seconds in 3x FF so that we can breeze through the commercials in a more efficient way but still allows the advertisers to plan the commercials in a way that the audience will see their product names and such.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

A little tip for anyone that has a 6412 in their bedroom or anywhere you want to try to sleep:


To keep the HD from making access noise every few seconds, tune it to a music channel before you turn it off. As you know you can't record the music channels so it will not buffer the data= no HD access noise.


You will still hear the HD spinning though. But I couldn't notice it while in bed(5 feet from box)


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mauser_
> *Newbie mistake! I posted this as a new thread instead of a reply...let me try again, I just hooked up my 6412 stb and I noticed that in the menu if I have 4:3 override on 480i, my lower channels ( 2 thru 99) have much higher PQ. Does anyone agree or know why this is? I have a Hit 57SWX20B with component cables. Last question...can or should I use DVI on the 6412? Will it make a noticeable difference on PQ?
> 
> Thanks*



It means that the the scaler in the 6412 that converts the analog 480i signal to a HD format (720p or 1080i) isn't doing as good a job as the scaler in your TV.


I can't give you a definitive answer on using DVI, but from my reading, it usually provides at least a slightly better picture due to eliminating a couple of analog-digital conversions. DVI will also allow you to view HDCP protected content in the future in full resolution while component may not.


----------



## Al Shing

In general, I have to give kudos to the MS/Comcast team who developed this DVR for the HD cable customer. While it does take some getting used to, and sometimes behaves unexpectedly, it does implement most of the features I felt was important:


1) It starts recording one minute before the published program start time, and you can pad the start and ending times by a variable number of minutes.


2) You can manually set recording times and channels, although this is limited to 30 minute intervals. So if you wanted to record a 45 minute segment, you'll have to record an extra 15 minutes.


3) Two tuners are great, but you'll quickly run into the limiting factor - if you're recording two programs, you have to monitor one of them, or else watch something that's already recorded.


4) If you're recording a program with a secondary language track, it will record both, and you can dynamically switch between the language audio tracks.


Now, the missing features:


1) The reminder/timer feature - sometimes you just want to be reminded to watch something, or have the thing switch automatically. This may become more of a factor when the hard disk starts filling up. It's just something we got used to with the old guide and I miss it.


2) Analog PQ - it's well documented that the PQ is horrible and looks like it was processed by a slow software MPEG decoder.


3) Digital PQ - still depended on the processing done at Comcast's end. Some channels look like a million bucks, some still look like crap.


4) Fewer channels per screen, but you can switch into a mini-grid mode pretty easily.


The omission of the 30 second skip is likely dictated by the programming sources and won't ever be implemented. The variable FF can skip through an entire program before you can hit stop at the highest settings. Also, hitting the reverse button instantly throws it into reverse instead of backing off FF settings like some other software does. This will take some getting used to.


All in all, I'm pretty happy with what we got, and we know they are still enhancing it. I'm glad they waited for the two tuner version with the bigger hard disk. Hopefully, there will be an easy way to expand that hard disk space by purchasing some add-on equipment from Best Buy or Fry's.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well, I don't think I will be tossing my TiVo, but the 6412 is most welcome for it's ability to record two HD channels at the same time. No more "Lost" in SD while I watch "Smallville" in HD and now I can go to sleep at 10 since I don't need to stay up to watch "Law and Order". It will also be nice to DVR the digital cable channels that my TiVo cannot catch.


But I find the TiVo interface - and especially the Season Pass Manager - to be more elegant and intuitive. No doubt MS will keep advancing the U.I., and in time I will probably become comfortable enough to use it more and more and, eventually, I expect it to supplant my TiVo.


All in all, I am quite pleased, and the price of having two DVR subscriptions is worth the flexability it offers me.


----------



## DougM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thesoze_
> *just went to the Seattle office on 94th and swapped my Moto in 2 mins..yee haa*



me too!

and HBO is $8 a month for a year...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *One nice feature of the 6412 - notably missing from ReplayTV - is the ability to record what's in the buffer. Or at least the manual claims you can do this:I'm testing this now - we'll see if it works as advertised.*



Yep - seems to work. At least my simple test: watch 3-5 minutes of a show, THEN hit the record button. The resulting recording does indeed contain those first 3-5 minutes that were in the buffer. Nice - wish my ReplayTVs did this. I tested this with an analog channel, and with an HD channel.


----------



## jameskollar

For what its worth, I've managed to program in a ~30+ sec skip and a ~3min+ skip into a MX700. You should be able to do the same on other programmable remotes.


30sec skip.


FF

.2 sec wait

FF

3 sec wait

PLAY


3 min skip


FF

.2 sec wait

FF

.2 sec wait

FF

3 sec wait

PLAY


Enjoy!


----------



## shannonv

Glad to hear real user feedback on our product (I was on the team that designed and developed it).


I'm getting into lots of the nitty gritty over on the thread in HDTV recorders - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=467203


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbyers23_
> *I have limited cable and the hi-def box for $13.10 + $6.75 = $19.85 per month. I was just told that I would need to upgrade to the basic cable for $39.99 per month plus pay $10 per month for the 6412. The rep told me that I had to get the basic cable in order for the DVR to work, which makes no sense because my hi def box currently works fine with limited cable and gives me the digital guide and on demand options (not to mention that the only difference between limited and basic is the little filter they put on your line!) It seems that they are just holding out on people in order to make more for the boxes. I'd be interested to hear about anyone with limited cable succeeding in getting a 6412.
> 
> 
> Marcus*



Those with limited cable instead of basic who want a 6412 without getting ganked this post is for you.


I only have limited cable (plus Digital Classic for INHD 1 & 2 and DiscoveryHD) and have been anxiously waiting for this new DVR for over a year (when we were all promised the 6208). When I called to get my 6412 I was also told by the CSR that it would not work without paying $39.99 for basic cable!?


I was pretty adamant that that was B.S. and it was not a technicality but a shady marketing policy discriminating against those who have chosen Comcast strictly for their digital HD signal. I mean if they want to make up their costs for this new box then charge more for the box already. It is un-acceptable to me that anybody should have to pay $26 extra on top of an extra $4.95 for the DVR STB for a bunch of analog channels they'll NEVER watch. The limited cable is necessary to just get the cable to your house. Fine. Whatever. The extra $4.95 on top of the existing $5.00 advanced STB seems reasonable too. No gripes there.


I asked to talk to somebody who could explain to me why basic cable was necessary or that I could complain to about this. After waiting a couple of minutes the CSR told me nobody was there that I could talk to but that he thought he could help me out. There exists what he called a basic cable code that he applied to my account effectively changing the status of my limited cable to basic cable for only $1.24 extra/mo. (from $13.75 to $14.99). So now for $6.19/mo. more than what I'm already paying ($32.94)I can get the 6412.


I forgot to clarify if this special code actually gave me the extra analog channels or just changed my bill. Honestly I couldn't care less. He said the code was only good for 1 year and was established to settle just such disputes from disgruntled customers as my self. My hope is that if enough people who are currently "limited cable" only customers complain about the need to pay so much more for basic cable to get the DVR Comcast will re-think this policy or that by this time next year they will not be so worried about offsetting the costs for all the new boxes and will again offer them for just the extra $4.95 to people who couldn't care less about the analog channels.


I encourage all with limited cable who want the 6412 to complain. IMO what Comcast is doing is not right. Keep calling until you get a CSR that will do something for you (a.k.a. - give you this code). Be polite but firm. I was never rude but let the CSR know how I honestly felt. He said he agreed with what I was saying and couldn't understand the policy. Whether that is true or not he was very sympathetic and courteous.


So give it a shot. This was my second attempt. The first was actually driving to the N. 94th St. Seattle office from Everett during rush hour traffic with my 5100 and being told I needed basic and nothing they could do for me except shell out the $$$. What a waste of 2 hours.


Brent


----------



## darinp2

Brent,


Glad to hear you got it worked out at least. I didn't have Comcast when I called the other day (I cancelled maybe 6 months ago after getting tired of waiting for their DVR). I told them I wanted 2 of these boxes with just the local HD channels and INHD1 and 2. The total for the package was $26.98 and then another $19.90 for the 2 boxes. However, I'm giving them a DishNetwork receiver (and a dish if they want to take it down) and they will give me $25 off for 16 months. So, for a while my bill should be $21.88 plus taxes and things. They didn't say anything about needing any other packages and I guess I'll find out on Thursday when they come by if they try to renege on that. I may add Showtime or other things later as DIRECTV is compressing that one quite a bit.


--Darin


----------



## platbr

Nausicaa,


You echo my sentiments on the 6412 vs. Tivo almost exactly. The Tivo is elegantly simple... I could tell my mother-in-law to "just press Tivo-Tivo and choose what you want to watch." Granted, MSFT is pretty great ("just press My DVR") but the Tivo interface is a beautiful thing.


Like others, though, dual HD recording is priceless. Tonight we watched a recorded HBO-HD movie... most excellent. Overall, we're enjoying HD immensely with this new DVR.


----------



## wareagle

1. It looks suspiciously like (from my online bill activity) the DVR service is an additional $9.95 -- leaving the $5.00/month charge for the HD box in place. My activity shows a charge of $6.63 for DVR service from 11/16 to 12/5 (20 days) with no adjustment for HD alone. We'll see how it shakes down, but it may affect the impulse of some to add extra DVR's.


2. I don't have anything like Tivo to compare it to, so for me this thing is just GREAT. Compared to what I had before, a 5100, it's fantastic. Any minor complaints are more than compensated for by the additional capabilities.


3. The SD display looks much better than with the 5100. I have the incoming signal split directly into the TV, and the unconverted analog looks a little better than the upconverted digital, but neither one is too bad.


4. I watched NYPD last night without a single occurrence of the usual 104 glitches. Too early to conclude anything, especially since the same problems have been reported OTA. Perhaps "they" have fixed it???


----------



## drbenson

Am I the first one to notice that Comcast Seattle can't map their own channels properly in the 6412 MSTV Guide? 110 is listed as KTWB-DT, when actually it is KCTS Kids during the day, off at night. The actial WB digital channel is 114, listed as ABC News Now. ABC News is actually on 115, listed as No Information.


Guess no one else has the same lowbrow tastes- discovered this while trying to set up recording for Blue Collar TV.


Other than that, I like my new 6412! So lovely not to be a slave to schedule if I want to watch something in HDTV.


BTW, the installer who rolled out to install my box on Monday said he was getting his the next day- but Comcast wouldn't allow HIM to install it himself! Guess it depends on where you live. From over here, the truck roll costs me much less than a trip to Seattle or Redmond.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *1. It looks suspiciously like (from my online bill activity) the DVR service is an additional $9.95 -- leaving the $5.00/month charge for the HD box in place. My activity shows a charge of $6.63 for DVR service from 11/16 to 12/5 (20 days) with no adjustment for HD alone. We'll see how it shakes down, but it may affect the impulse of some to add extra DVR's.
> 
> *



the net is supposed to be 4.95 more than what we were paying before with the HD box. so, instead of $5 for a box, and $5 for the 'advanced' box, it should be now $5 for a box, and $9.95 for the dvr service - $4.95 more. watch your bill...


----------



## Chhuong

BJM, could you post, what the special code is, i've called about 5 times spoke with 5 different people, and they won't budge for me!! So if you could call to find out what the name of the special code is that would help me out!! Thanks as i am in the same boat you were in!!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Am I the first one to notice that Comcast Seattle can't map their own channels properly in the 6412 MSTV Guide? 110 is listed as KTWB-DT, when actually it is KCTS Kids during the day, off at night. The actial WB digital channel is 114, listed as ABC News Now. ABC News is actually on 115, listed as No Information.
> *



Well, I see KTWB-DT on 110, ABC News on 114, and KCTS Kids on 119 -- just as I did before the box switch. Don't know how yours could be different.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I watched NYPD last night without a single occurrence of the usual 104 glitches. Too early to conclude anything, especially since the same problems have been reported OTA. Perhaps "they" have fixed it???*



I watched NYPD Blue last night...and for me at least...their audio was screwed up. Got the front audio from the surround speakers. And, then only left channel. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Am I the first one to notice that Comcast Seattle can't map their own channels properly in the 6412 MSTV Guide? 110 is listed as KTWB-DT, when actually it is KCTS Kids during the day, off at night. The actial WB digital channel is 114, listed as ABC News Now. ABC News is actually on 115, listed as No Information.*



Those ARE the correct mappings for Seattle/Eastside. Maybe your new box is just configured for the wrong area (assuming you have different mappings over in Kitsap area).


----------



## platbr




> Quote:
> I watched NYPD Blue last night...and for me at least...their audio was screwed up. Got the front audio from the surround speakers. And, then only left channel. Anyone else getting this?



Scrubs was having the same problem last night... sound from only the Left Rear surround speaker. I remember reading that OTA transmissions were having the same problem.


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Chhuong_
> *BJM, could you post, what the special code is, i've called about 5 times spoke with 5 different people, and they won't budge for me!! So if you could call to find out what the name of the special code is that would help me out!! Thanks as i am in the same boat you were in!!*



Chhuong,


Sorry to hear that your attempts have not been successful. That is discouraging. I already tried my best to get the exact name or number of the special code when I first called so I could be more specific posting here but he would not give it to me. If something more specific shows up on my bill I will post it. Sorry. Make sure to send a written complaint to Comcast. I'm planning on doing that even though I was lucky enough to get this break.


Brent


----------



## Chhuong

yeah it's total bs. i will be making a complaint, and if it comes down to it i might even be switching to directv, for the hdtivo!!


----------



## biz_qwik

Well......I'm happy with the 6412 in general, especially after getting rid of all those pointless channels in the guide I don't watch or subscribe to.


Comcast was able to fix my issue with receiving the NBA pack channels I wrote about earlier.......EXCEPT!!!!!!!!!!.......It won't let me record any of the games even though I'm a paying subscriber. I tried picking the game in the guide as well as a manual recording with time and channel. This was the main reason I got this besides HD recording. I'm really upset and can't believe it.


----------



## drbenson

Ah, so channel mapping is different from eastside to Bremerton area. Does anyone know the magic code to get the guide to use the proper channel information?


----------



## nwphil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BJM_
> *Chhuong,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your attempts have not been successful. That is discouraging. I already tried my best to get the exact name or number of the special code when I first called so I could be more specific posting here but he would not give it to me. If something more specific shows up on my bill I will post it. Sorry. Make sure to send a written complaint to Comcast. I'm planning on doing that even though I was lucky enough to get this break.
> 
> 
> Brent*



Brent,


Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I would like to know, once you have the special code, how do you actually get the box? Did Comcast come to your home to install it or you went back to Comcast office and picked one up?


I do not have basic cable either (only limited cable + digital classic package). When I first went to the Comcast office on monday, I was turned away for exactly the same excuse of not having basic cable. I then called Comcast to request for the DVR service. Surprisingly, I was told that it's all set. The DVR is added to my account and installation is scheduled for next week wednesday. It will be only $5 extra for the upgrade (as I already have a HD box). I was happy but I didn't really want to wait for installation, so I went back to Comcast office this morning to exchange boxes. But this time, I was told that my order still can not be closed due to the lack of basic cable. I still do not get the DVR box! OK, I will have to wait for the installation and see what happens.


The lady at Comcast desk mentioned that there was a company email circulating yesterday which specifically said no DVR without basic cable.


----------



## hoffert

I do love the 6412.


I do love the program guide, the easy and intuitive interface, and especially the HD recording capability.


But...the colors seem muted compared to the previous 6200. Keep in mind this is not an A-B comparison - just my memory of what had been for the previous few months.


Is anyone else seeing this?


I connect by DVI to a Z2 projector, and have the same set up settings (16:9 and 720p)


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I watched NYPD Blue last night...and for me at least...their audio was screwed up. Got the front audio from the surround speakers. And, then only left channel. Anyone else getting this?*



Art:


Every so often this channel mapping problem pops up on KOMO-DT. It affects ABC network programs on both OTA and cable HD broadcasts in DD5.1.


Someone in another thread indicated that KOMO might have gone back to default settings in their encoder that are 5 years old and out of date. Their Portland sister station seems to have the same problem. That poster said they should have updated their encoder software to get past this problem, and perhaps they have not. I asked for more details but have not seen a response yet.


If you are in contact with KOMO engineer Don W. perhaps you can pass this info on. I am at work and do not have his email address here.


I did not watch TV last night so I don't know how KOMO-DT fared last night for DD5.1 audio. But I did have the same audio problems during Monday Night Football the night before. I am watching/listening OTA--I do not have a QAM cable HD tuner.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *The fellow manning the desk also noted that it was Viacom that is the main problem behind no KIRO HD on Comcast when I noted I hoped COX and Comcast could work it out. *shrug**



Not to diminish the importance of the issue, but this topic is really starting to warrant it's own thread IMHO rather than continue to come up and generate the same posts over and over ad nauseum here in the general Seattle Comcast thread.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *the net is supposed to be 4.95 more than what we were paying before with the HD box. so, instead of $5 for a box, and $5 for the 'advanced' box, it should be now $5 for a box, and $9.95 for the dvr service - $4.95 more. watch your bill...*



The net for the DVR over the HD box is indeed $4.95. I called to check on it, and it appears that there is just a lag in the system for crediting returns.


----------



## alma321

Just got 2 boxes installed but no new remote. I'm at work and wife at home. Tech said there are no new remotes. This happen to anyone else? Where can we get the new remotes for the 6412's?


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Just got 2 boxes installed but no new remote. I'm at work and wife at home. Tech said there are no new remotes. This happen to anyone else? Where can we get the new remotes for the 6412's?*



Tech gave me a new remote yesterday when he installed my 6412. Obviously the one that did your install didn't know to grab one.


On a side note are your boxes on two seperate tvs? Just curious because i'm contemplating a second box.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Not to diminish the importance of the issue, but this topic is really starting to warrant it's own thread IMHO rather than continue to come up and generate the same posts over and over ad nauseum here in the general Seattle Comcast thread.*



Go back and reread the first post in this thread. This thread was started to discuss the unavailability of locals on Comcast Seattle. Thus, the KIRO controversy is what this thread is supposed to be about, and it just evolved into a general Comcast Seattle thread.


----------



## alma321




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *Tech gave me a new remote yesterday when he installed my 6412. Obviously the one that did your install didn't know to grab one.
> 
> 
> On a side note are your boxes on two seperate tvs? Just curious because i'm contemplating a second box.*



Yes, they are on 2 seperate TV's. Wife just called, Tech's was having issues hooking up the boxes. Looks like the problems were because they did not have the correct remotes. They went to the truck and sure enough, 2 shiny grey new remotes. Wow.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alma321_
> *Yes, they are on 2 seperate TV's. Wife just called, Tech's was having issues hooking up the boxes. Looks like the problems were because they did not have the correct remotes. They went to the truck and sure enough, 2 shiny grey new remotes. Wow.*



Glad they figured it out. Sounds similiar to my experiance yesterday, tech didn't think the second tuner on the box would be activated for a while.


----------



## IssaquahHD

For the people that have gone to the Comcast store for their 6412 did everyone exchange an old box? I am wondering if I decide to get a second 6412 if I have to pay for another installation. This one would be in a location that doesn't currently have a digital cable box.


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nwphil_
> *Brent,
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I would like to know, once you have the special code, how do you actually get the box? Did Comcast come to your home to install it or you went back to Comcast office and picked one up?
> 
> *



Not wanting to risk the deal I had just been offered I decided to let them take me for another $16.99 to come out to my house. My appointment is this Saturday. I actually considered calling again to see if I could cancel and just pick up my box. So thank YOU for sharing. I will just wait to see what happens during the install like you. Good luck.


Brent


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hoffert_
> *I do love the 6412.... But...the colors seem muted compared to the previous 6200. Keep in mind this is not an A-B comparison - just my memory of what had been for the previous few months.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> I connect by DVI to a Z2 projector, and have the same set up settings (16:9 and 720p)*



Same here. Comparing DVI and Component outputs on the 6412, the DVI is much softer, with muted colors. TV is a Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY plasma. With the previous 6200 box plugged in, I didn't notice much difference between DVI and Component.


----------



## cliffg

I went by the N Seattle office and dropped off my 2 current boxes (one 6100 for hi-def to my projector, one older model) for 2 of the new ones. Everything went smooth and took maybe 5 minutes max. I did notice that I was given two different silver remotes - the rep said "aha" and swapped it for a different silver one (one had a grey back half, the other a black back half). Both of the remotes (that I ended up with) have the "My DVR" button in the middle as noted previously, so I'm sure they are the correct ones (haven't been home yet to hook everything up and try it out).


She did say that the first box "will be $5 extra, the second box $10 extra", which is $5 more than I expected ... when I get the first bill I'll question it if that's truly the cost (unless that is what it should be).


Cliff


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *To keep the HD from making access noise every few seconds, tune it to a music channel before you turn it off. As you know you can't record the music channels so it will not buffer the data= no HD access noise.
> 
> 
> You will still hear the HD spinning though. But I couldn't notice it while in bed(5 feet from box)*



I'd hope what you're hearing is fan noise. That can be difficult to get under control.


If they have hard drive noise issues, that's inexcusable. I know they don't charge much for these things, but putting in a noisy drive is really stupid (if that is what they did).


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Go back and reread the first post in this thread. This thread was started to discuss the unavailability of locals on Comcast Seattle. Thus, the KIRO controversy is what this thread is supposed to be about, and it just evolved into a general Comcast Seattle thread.*



I've read the post and see your point, but I would also offer that the entire 'Local HDTV Info' section has been considerably restructured since the start of this thread with the (seeming) intention for threads to cover general discussion about a particular provider in a particular city.


Perhaps we should simply have one post (the first one would be ideal if possible that Tivolicious would modify it) that is updated with the current status of the local HD channels then. Numerous posts every couple weeks asking 'Why isn't KIRO in HD' and the invariable subsequent numerous speculative answer replies simply make this thread more cumbersome and harder to navigate than it needs to be IMHO.


Maybe I'm in the minority in feeling that this should now be a separate thread topic (or one post being kept updated), but I was simply trying to offer a constructive suggestion.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone else getting all the premium channels since they got there 6412??


Im recording all Matrix trilogy on cinemax HD.....(the first one is on now)


Im only supose to have HBO



This happend for me when I first got my 6200 also....


----------



## quarque

I know you are all excited about 6412's, but...


My contact at KOMO just told me that there have been a few improvements put in place today so LOST should be better if things are working properly. If you watch it tonight, post your results since I think it is a DD5.1 broadcast.


----------



## Al Shing

danstone, I think it is mostly the newbies to HD that are asking about KIRO, since they may not have read the 196 preceding pages and are up to snuff on what is going on with that situation.


I'm not sure if Tivolicious is even active on this thread anymore, and we certainly don't want to burden him with having to keep the first post updated. Nobody is going to even be looking at that post for information anyway.


SonomaSearcher is really the one who keeps up with developments with Cox, and since he is a moderator now, he should decide what to do about moving posts on that subject out of this thread. But since Comcast follows this thread, I don't think it hurts to keep hitting the subject regularly so they won't forget we still want that channel.


Meanwhile, I think it is time to start beating the drum for UPN HD. With Veronica Mars and Enterprise in HD, I think it belongs more than KONG DT, which has nothing in HD.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well this is a great place for information (not sure what I would do without it) but almost 200 pages is really the problem. We almost need our own group, but then so does every other city, and I'm not sure if they can setup that kind of structure.


And I want TNT-HD.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *My contact at KOMO just told me that there have been a few improvements put in place today so LOST should be better if things are working properly. If you watch it tonight, post your results since I think it is a DD5.1 broadcast.*



I just called the news tip line and asked them to contact engineering to flip the switch to 16:9...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *My contact at KOMO just told me that there have been a few improvements put in place today so LOST should be better if things are working properly.*



Well, right now it appears to be in 4:3 digital.










Oh well, least TiVo is catching it, as well.


Smallville is looking fine.


----------



## netjeff

This morning I walked into the 94th St office and traded up to the 6412 no problems. Total time maybe 5 minutes.


If you're trading up, be sure to bring your old remote and insist on a new remote. The woman at the counter first said that I didn't need a new remote -- because my old 6200 remote looks so similar, I think she thought they were the same. But with a small bit of insistence, she grabbed a new remote and I pointed out the "My DVR" buttons.


Be sure to insist on a remote with the "My DVR" button.


The new box rocks.


----------



## hinten

Not only was LOST in 4:3 until the first commercial break, the audio sounded like it was recorded in a tin can. Whatever they changed they changed it to the worse. It reminded me of listening to AM radio.


You would think that they have a bunch of interns running all HD broadcasts...


----------



## biz_qwik

I TOTALLY AGREE......screw kiro..... I want TNT-HD!!!!!!!


----------



## Al Shing

My old DCT-2000 still wouldn't show the IPG menu yesterday evening so I called Comcast. They sent the big hit to reload the entire box from the bottom up. After 4 hours, I tested the box, and -SURPRISE- it had the new MSTV IPG.


I don't recall anyone else saying that their old box ended up with the new IPG after installing the DVR. Is that what everyone else is seeing?


----------



## Slev

Does anyone know if the N. Seattle service center (94th street and aurora) still have any new dvr boxes available? I was told on the phone 2 days ago that they would never have any boxes, so I decided not to go... but then people kept posting in here that they were able to drop off their old box and get the new one with no problem? I have a date set up on Sunday, but I'd rather not pay the ridiculous install charge when I can do it myself.


I know some people were able to do it yesterday... was anyone able to go in and make the exchange today? If so, I'll try and head there after work today.


----------



## Chhuong

well i'm just going to go try and pick one up tomorrow, hopefully that will work. Also if anyone else has luck getting the dvr and has only limited cable, and a digital package. Please get the name of the person who helped you that would help out alot. Thanks!!


----------



## boykster

WiFi-Spy,


I too have noticed that many "premium" channels are unlocked..not sure how long it will last










Rich


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *WiFi-Spy,
> 
> 
> I too have noticed that many "premium" channels are unlocked..not sure how long it will last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich*



I picked up my box Monday and had all channels too.


They went away last night


----------



## djmattyb

I picked up my box on Monday. All the Premium channels are unlocked except for Starz which is showing the only thing I wanted to watch in HD: LOTR


----------



## nwphil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BJM_
> *Not wanting to risk the deal I had just been offered I decided to let them take me for another $16.99 to come out to my house. My appointment is this Saturday. I actually considered calling again to see if I could cancel and just pick up my box. So thank YOU for sharing. I will just wait to see what happens during the install like you. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Brent*



Good luck to you too! Let us know how the installation goes.


----------



## cliffg

After playing around a couple of hours last night with my two new 6412's, here's some impressions:


1. Guide, functionality, recording capabilities, etc - all as good as expected from previous comments. I won't miss much from my old D-Tivo (Tivo is a little too good at recording / making recommendations - my TV viewing time is limited and I found myself watching more than I should, heh).


2. The SD analog channels look significantly worse - both on my front projector (which previously I was viewing through the 6100), and my upstairs regular TV (which I was viewing through an old STB, not sure what the model was, it didn't even have S-Video out). Whatever upconversion / processing was being done on the SD analog channels (in both old STBs) is worse now ... the picture is grainier, the colors not as consistent, resolution doesn't seem as sharp (although the detail is probably the same as before). I'm hoping a future software upgrade improves this somewhat, or Comcast moves forward on switching all channels to digital ... of course the biggest lack / obvious contrast is no HD channel 7 ...


3. Running the upstairs TV with S-Video on the digital channels (including the HD channels) provides an excellent picture - and even though it's not a huge screen (I think it's 27") letterboxing / 16:9 is worth it and looks great.


4. The HD on the downstairs projector (I'm running component though a high-quality component -> VGA transcoder, 1080i) looks just as good as before, maybe even slightly better. I'm finally going to get some value out of my HBO subscription by recording some movies at odd times (the only reason I kept it the last two years was because HBO would come out with a good series just when I was getting ready to cancel ... whether new Sopranos season, or Carnivale, or Deadwood ...).


Cliff


----------



## artshotwell

Cliff, Thanks for your notes. I've got a 6412 set for install tomorrow. Up here in Skagit County, they're installing, rather than allowing swap-outs at the office. Already, the analog local signals on Comcast here in Skagit Co don't look very good. Ghosts and graininess. If this ends up being a problem, I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## alma321

I also noticed SD channels with new box not looking as good as with 6200. Went into the STB Menu screen and changed to 16x9 and 480P override. Fixed it right up.


----------



## artshotwell

Well, I tried that on my 6200 box and the picture actually got a little softer.


----------



## jimre

Analog channels are ALWAYS going to look worse on a DVR. This has been an issue with Tivo & ReplayTV forever. It's because with a DVR, you're no longer watching the original analog picture - instead you're watching the MPEG2-compressed version (which you can pause, rewind, record, etc). MPEG2 is lossy compression, so it will always look worse.


Recent ReplayTV models have a "Bypass" button on the remote which allows you to watch the original picture, rather than the compressed version (the downside of course is then you can no longer pause, rewind, etc). According to a previous response, this kind of "Bypass" is not possible on the current 6412 hardware. In the long run, hopefully Comcast will convert all channels to digital so we no longer have to deal with these local compression artifacts.


----------



## Al Shing

Well, I'm still not optimistic that digital simulcast is the answer. Just compare the digital Sci-Fi channel on 160 versus the analog Sci-Fi channel on 59. 59 looks far superior if you view it with a proper analog tuner. 160 I believe is the original overly compressed version from HITS.


----------



## cyli

I got my 6412 on Monday from the Redmond office. After I hooked it up, I found I could not watch channel 105 (King HD) and 106 anymore. But there's no problem with other local HD programs, like 104 (KOMO) or 108 (KCTS). Anyone else has the same problem, or is it just me?


----------



## artshotwell

Why couldn't you watch 105 or 106?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Well, I'm still not optimistic that digital simulcast is the answer. Just compare the digital Sci-Fi channel on 160 versus the analog Sci-Fi channel on 59. 59 looks far superior if you view it with a proper analog tuner. 160 I believe is the original overly compressed version from HITS.*



I don't have channel 160 (Bellevue). Do you have another example?


----------



## Al Shing

160 is the East Coast feed of SF Channel and is the only channel that is available on both the analog and digital sides at present. It shows on my MSTV guide as "No Information", but I tuned it the other day and it was still the SFC East channel.


If you have the Fox Sports digital channels, you can compare FSN Live on both sides to see how badly the digital side compresses things.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I'd hope what you're hearing is fan noise. That can be difficult to get under control.
> 
> 
> If they have hard drive noise issues, that's inexcusable. I know they don't charge much for these things, but putting in a noisy drive is really stupid (if that is what they did).*



Karyk,


Nope, those are HD chirps. The 6412 is doing a very poor job at noise cancelling/reduction (the components are out in the open because of the ventilation slits), so bad that you can hear those chirps from 12 feet away if you don't have anything else turned on. Unfortunately, that always happens when your system is off, because the 6412 has the "feature" of buffering TV even when turned off. I'm not really complaining about that feature, but it would have been nice to have control over it so that you could turn it off.


Since I have a front projection system, my unit is right behind where I sit, almost at eye level, so the chirp sounds are definitely annoying in my case.


To their defense, I think Comcast/Motorola did their best on the HD itself. They put a Seagate 120GB in there, which is probably one of the most silent HD (~2Bels when operating). Unfortunately, due to the design of the box, you can unfortunately hear it very well.


-eric


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Recent ReplayTV models have a "Bypass" button on the remote which allows you to watch the original picture, rather than the compressed version (the downside of course is then you can no longer pause, rewind, etc).*



If your display device has an analog tuner, a workaround to this is to install a two way splitter and run one feed into the DVR and the other into your display device and switch between inputs on your display. Not as convenient as the 'bypass' button, but it should achieve the same results. With this approach, you have the advantage of when you do want to pause or rewind an analog channel, simply switch over to the DVR input until you are back to real-time.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Well, I'm still not optimistic that digital simulcast is the answer. Just compare the digital Sci-Fi channel on 160 versus the analog Sci-Fi channel on 59. 59 looks far superior if you view it with a proper analog tuner. 160 I believe is the original overly compressed version from HITS.*



Digital can be as good or bad as you want it to be. It's clearly better than analog using the same amount of bandwidth (or half the bandwidth for that matter). The question is whether they can wean the cable-ready TV users off the analog channels and use that bandwidth for digital channels. Then they could have more channels *and* better quality but a lot of people would need decoder boxes who don't use them today. I certainly wouldn't want to have to use one of those big Motorola boxes for a 9" TV in my kitchen, for example.


--

Steve


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *Digital can be as good or bad as you want it to be. It's clearly better than analog using the same amount of bandwidth (or half the bandwidth for that matter). Steve*



No, it is as good or bad as they want it to be. I want every channel to be as good as INHD. Instead, most of them look like Fox Sports World.


You clearly have not done the A/B comparison between the SFC channels on our system.


----------



## analog8

Does anyone know if they have more 6412's at the Redmond Comcast store?


I tried calling but just got stuck in Comcast's endless phone loop.


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *Does anyone know if they have more 6412's at the Redmond Comcast store?
> 
> 
> I tried calling but just got stuck in Comcast's endless phone loop.*



The stores should have plenty for the near future. There is actually no way to get connected to the Comcast stores, you just have to go and hope they still have some.


----------



## Babula

For those that think they are getting Premium for free, this is probably true since the box has not been registered. I had this experience when I first got the 6200. I don't know what the ramifications of not being registered means. The tech that installed the 6200 did not "register" it and I had many free premium channels including the foreign ones; Japan, Russian French, etc.


Bill


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Babula_
> *For those that think they are getting Premium for free, this is probably true since the box has not been registered. I had this experience when I first got the 6200. I don't know what the ramifications of not being registered means. The tech that installed the 6200 did not "register" it and I had many free premium channels including the foreign ones; Japan, Russian French, etc.
> 
> 
> Bill*



Did VOD work? I would think an unregistered box wouldn't be able to access their servers.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *If you have the Fox Sports digital channels, you can compare FSN Live on both sides to see how badly the digital side compresses things.*



Except that with the 6412, you have to keep in mind the analog channels are also compressed - you're seeing them thru the DVR's MPEG2 encoder, not the original analog picture. I'd bet the local real-time compression of analog channels by the DVR is EVEN WORSE than any compression done at the head-end for the digital channels.


----------



## Al Shing

Should be a simple matter to record FSN Live off of both channels and then A/B them to see which is better. My initial impression is that even on the 6412, channel 30 looks better than channel 415, although it is closer than it was on the 6200, or on the native TV versus the digital channel.


Bottom line is the digital simulcasts are going to have to look better than the existing digital cable channels to get me to accept them. Yes, I know it can be done, because some channels do look excellent. NFLTV is one such example. But NBATV looks like crap even though they are adjacent and on the same tier. We'll find out in six months to a year which end of the scale they will fall on.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

If you want to see really bad try viewing the NASCAR in-car channels. They are so bad you can hardly even see anything. It's just a washed out blur. I assume they are compressing the heck out of them.


----------



## hoffert

Kind of annoying, too.


I recorded "Something's got to give" in HD 2 nights ago, then watched it tonight. The recording was perfect until in ended before the movie was over! I think only the last scene was missing, but still a major bummer. I kind of wanted to see the entire movie.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *Digital can be as good or bad as you want it to be. It's clearly better than analog using the same amount of bandwidth (or half the bandwidth for that matter)*
> 
> 
> 
> *No, it is as good or bad as they want it to be. I want every channel to be as good as INHD. Instead, most of them look like Fox Sports World.
> 
> 
> You clearly have not done the A/B comparison between the SFC channels on our system.*
Click to expand...


I think it's clear that the "you" in my statement refers to the one providing the content. If you had read the rest of what I said you would understand that the reason they can't allocate enough bandwidth to the digital channels is because of the huge waste of bandwidth on the analog channels. If you replaced all the analog channels with digital channels you could broadcast every single channel with higher quality than the best analog channel and still have extra bandwidth to add new channels.


--

Steve


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *If you had read the rest of what I said you would understand that the reason they can't allocate enough bandwidth to the digital channels is because of the huge waste of bandwidth on the analog channels. If you replaced all the analog channels with digital channels you could broadcast every single channel with higher quality than the best analog channel and still have extra bandwidth to add new channels.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve*



What you are talking about is years away.


What I am talking about is supposedly coming in months. The analog side is still going to be there to support the 60 percent of customers who refuse to have a box in their house. The digital simulcasts will be garden variety digital cable channels such as ABC News Now, and the KTCS side channels are today. Those channels are not up to analog PQ standards in my opinion.


----------



## Babula

IssaquahHD


Not sure about the VOD not working, but I now rememeber a little more of the events that led me to remark as in my previous mesaage. It all occurred when I replaced the 5100 with the 6200. Since the 5100 was not registered, I got all the premium stuff and did not care to do anything about it. (Why?)


Then when the 6200 and HD came along, I got found out. I noticed that when the tech installed the 6200, I still had the premium stuff until he registered the 6200 and then it was gone.


I cocncluded that if the box had not been registered, it defaults to getting all channels. I do not remember anything else other than I enjoyed a lot of stuff for the time I had the 5100. I always had HD from D* anyway.


Bill


----------



## ericjut

I don't know about unregistered boxes, but my box was registered at delivery time and my VOD has not work since.


Right now, I select a show and it tells me to "try later". If I'm persistent enough, it goes through, but then I'm actually getting somebody else's VOD (and I can't even control it...).


I had to go through countless phone calls and 3 tech support visits to get VOD to work on my 6200. At this point, I'm considering returning this box and downgrading my service.










-eric


----------



## metz520

yes, they have plenty of the new boxes in the redmond store. I just got mine. I also had a nice conversation with the front desk about KIRO. I also thanked them for letting us swap the boxes out ourselves instead of having to schedule a service visit. She claimed they were initially worried about having us "homeowners" swap them but has been pleasently surprised at the level of technical knowledge of the people coming in.


BTW - The new remote has a JP1 connector. If you really want to make it sing and dance head over to the remote control forum and read up on JP1 remotes. I know I'll be widely customizing mine.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *What you are talking about is years away.*



Yes, sadly. But it does appear that digital simulcasts will start occuring sooner - perhaps just to get us to shut up about lousy analog pq!


Here is a link to an article about the shift to 'all-digital'. Part of this solution will be small stb's as discussed here . (Hopefully small enough for the back of the TV for folks like my wife who say 'no cable box on the kitchen counter')


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metz520_
> *BTW - The new remote has a JP1 connector. If you really want to make it sing and dance head over to the remote control forum and read up on JP1 remotes. I know I'll be widely customizing mine.*



Is this a JP1 or a JP1.1 connector?


----------



## Chhuong

to all that have limited, I finally got the same deal as bjm, it just took alot of calling and asking. And finally I spoke with a manager and she gave me the same discount. Which is supposedly only for microsoft employees. So if you have limited and you are a microsoft employee just ask about a discount for microsoft employees.


----------



## biz_qwik

I need a little more info here. Why does the 6412 have to compress the picture for the buffering? I find the pidture quality of BOTH the analog and the digital SOOOOOO much worse than the 5100 it's crazy. I was just trying to watch the sonics game on my 57" and I could barely even tell who was who it was to terrible. I mean brutal!


I've been scanning the NBA pack and the pic on those (441-450) is way worse as well. It doesn't seem to only be the analog channels. I'm using a high quiality DVI cable as I was before. I'm REALLY dissapointed and need to understand this more before switching back.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *I need a little more info here. Why does the 6412 have to compress the picture for the buffering? I find the pidture quality of BOTH the analog and the digital SOOOOOO much worse than the 5100 it's crazy. I was just trying to watch the sonics game on my 57" and I could barely even tell who was who it was to terrible. I mean brutal!
> 
> 
> I've been scanning the NBA pack and the pic on those (441-450) is way worse as well. It doesn't seem to only be the analog channels. I'm using a high quiality DVI cable as I was before. I'm REALLY dissapointed and need to understand this more before switching back.*



Didn't you ever have a Tivo or ReplayTV? This is the way all (analog-compatible) DVRs work - is they digitize the incoming analog picture, and then real-time compress it, using the MPEG2 format. The resulting compressed, digital bitstream is written to disk. This enables "trick play" - eg, pause/rewind live TV, and results in a file recorded on disk that's a tiny fraction of the raw size. Some MPEG2 encoders are better than others, and most have variable compression settings (eg, ReplayTV's High/Medium/Standard settings). Compression is the price you pay for live "trick play". ReplayTV at least has a Bypass button on the remote that lets you watch the actual analog tuner picture without the MPEG2 compression (at the cost of giving up "trick play").


It's funny people have historically complained about the compression used on digital CATV channels - when the MPEG2 encoders they use at the head-end are vastly better than the cheap encoder in your local DVR. I guess now people will see what really cheap compression looks like. This is nothing new for owners of (standalone) ReplayTVs or Tivos. The picture ALWAYS looks worse thru the DVR than thru a normal analog tuner.


As for the digital channels being worse - I have no idea. To me, the analog channels on my 6412 look much worse than my 6200 (because it's a DVR), but the digital channels look exactly the same.


----------



## mbunting

I have not upgraded to the new DVR yet because I'm moving to Olympia next month and I'll just wait till then....


However, when I tuned into ESPN HD (173) tonight It said that I was not authorized this channel?


Anyone esle experience this recently?


All my other HD stuff is fine....


----------



## Babula

mbunting

I had same problem the other night with ESPNHD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Didn't you ever have a Tivo or ReplayTV? This is the way all (analog-compatible) DVRs work - is they digitize the incoming analog picture, and then real-time compress it, using the MPEG2 format.*



Just to be clear, this doesn't happen with a DTivo, which is something that many renters of this Moto box might be transitioning from. The DTivos record the original stream from the satellite.


Also, I'd add that I don't have any of the digital channels, but the local analogs over Comcast are so bad I don't know why anyone would watch them, let alone record them (and I live in an area whether the system is not that old).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Just to be clear, this doesn't happen with a DTivo, which is something that many renters of this Moto box might be transitioning from. The DTivos record the original stream from the satellite.
> 
> 
> Also, I'd add that I don't have any of the digital channels, but the local analogs over Comcast are so bad I don't know why anyone would watch them, let alone record them (and I live in an area whether the system is not that old).*



So let me understand - analog channels are so bad, you don't know why anyone would watch them. Yet you don't have any of the digital channels. Wow - a Zen riddle.


Just to be clear - I'm not talking about DirecTivos. I'm talking about plain old (standalone) Tivos and Replays. Those have ALWAYS suffered from picture degradation because they are compressing analog TV. Comcast's 6412 is no different. Not because of any real deficiency in the 6412 - it's simply because Comcast cable channels


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *So let me understand - analog channels are so bad, you don't know why anyone would watch them. Yet you don't have any of the digital channels. Wow - a Zen riddle.*



I meant I don't have a digital package. I have limited basic with the local HD channels. The $7 a month deal (after the $10 a month Cable Internet discount) was too attractive to pass up.


Back when I originally got DirecTV, and called to cancel Comcast, the woman tried to talk me into staying. I told her that I was interested in Sunday Ticket, but also mentioned to her that the locals off Comcast really were pretty bad. She actually credited me a month's service, even though I still cancelled!


My current Comcast set up is an entirely new line from the pole, installed after that cancellation. It didn't do a thing to improve the analog locals.


----------



## Chhuong

as for the espnhd problem i had the same problem, called in and they said they were having issues with their software upgrade at the head end and people had to call in to get the signal resent to their box, but how is anyone supposed to know that when they don't tell anyone about this, but mine is up and running now that i've called.


----------



## biz_qwik

thanks for the info. No i have never owned a tivo.....since I only watch HD, B-ball and DVD's and wasn't prepared for the massive degrade to an already bad picture. The part I need a bit more understanding on is why wouldn't all channels including digital for that matter suffer from the buffering?


The feature to disable the buffering would be god sent. I can't handle switching the tv to a different input and dealing with commercials to watch analog. This is a tough decision for me and I apologize for sounding like I'm complaining so much.


Even on 104 watching the UM/OSU game today the picture was blurrier and more compressed looking than previous weeks games I watched. I have tried using component and see no noticable difference.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Even on 104 watching the UM/OSU game today the picture was blurrier and more compressed looking than previous weeks games I watched. I have tried using component and see no noticable difference.*



I don't have a DVR yet so I don't have much to say about this. However, I've noticed the PQ for ABC College Football has been consistently horrible the last several weeks on channel 104, DVR or not.


----------



## Nausicaa

So far, analog has been "decent enough". I'm going through a four-way splitter (Regal) with a line to the 6412, one to the TiVo, and two to the HDTV. The HDTV looks best, followed by the TiVo, and then the 6412.


But I am so spoiled by HD, that SD looks sub-par no matter what. Comcast could pipe it direct to my TV from the office and I'd *****.










Come on 2006! All Digital, All the Time!


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *thanks for the info. No i have never owned a tivo.....since I only watch HD, B-ball and DVD's and wasn't prepared for the massive degrade to an already bad picture. The part I need a bit more understanding on is why wouldn't all channels including digital for that matter suffer from the buffering?*



The key, I think, is how the analog is converted to digital. The converter built into the Motorola box probably isn't as good as a conversion done by more expensive equipment at the headend of a cable system.


And...many, if not all, the signals in Comcast's digital tier originate in digital form, thus no conversion is necessary at all. Better quality in, better out. With that said, I do notice compression artifacts on even the best digital picture (like HBO) that I hadn't noticed before DVR.


----------



## metz520

The analog channels do look significantly worse. In fact they look a lot worse than going through either my ReplayTV or Sage.TV boxes. I ended up splitting the cable (again) and running a direct line into the TV set. I'll let the high end TV tuner do the conversion. It looks better than the motorola box.


I can't visually tell if it is JP1 or JP1.1 in the remote. I'll have to dig out my JP1 cable. I'll need it for putting in a 30 second jump sequence any way.


The guide and PVR are very good. Much better than the old tan guide but still not as good as the ReplayTV guide.


----------



## danstone

Anybody else notice the Sonics games have started appearing On Demand? The 11/19 game is there currently. The 11/16 game was there a couple days ago. Found them under FSN in the Sports section. Even though we can now DVR these kings of things, anything they have available like this just frees up space for recording other programs, which works out well since recording HD takes up so much of the hard drive space.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *The key, I think, is how the analog is converted to digital. The converter built into the Motorola box probably isn't as good as a conversion done by more expensive equipment at the headend of a cable system.*



Not only that, but the more noise, ghosting, etc. is in an image the harder it is to compress it into the same bitrate. Even using the same encoder you can do a much better job of compressing the signal at the head-end where the quality of the analog signal is better. By the time it reaches your home the signal has degraded and can't be compressed into the same bitrate with the same level of quality.


--

Steve


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *Not only that, but the more noise, ghosting, etc. is in an image the harder it is to compress it into the same bitrate. Even using the same encoder you can do a much better job of compressing the signal at the head-end where the quality of the analog signal is better. By the time it reaches your home the signal has degraded and can't be compressed into the same bitrate with the same level of quality.Steve*



Yes, and I seem to have slight ghosting on the three major Seattle net affiliates. Ahh...living in Honolulu 15 years ago, all three major affils there fed the cable company (TCI) via microwave and/or fiber. Perfect pictures...


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abanih_
> *KIRO - Claims the pissing match is all about Pittsburgh, PA. In particular a NWCN like news channel owned by Cox that Comcast doesn't want to carry as they have their own similar channel for Pitt.
> *



Interesting--the Comcast tech who installed cable at my house last week said a similar thing--but he thought it was Philly (either way, in PA) and he didn't know exactly what the pissing match was about (didn't mention a news channel, he just said "some channel"). His opinion was that Comcast should be the one biting the bullet and giving customers what they want (he sees a lot of unhappy customers regarding KIRO).


I know folks have said "screw KIRO" but my wife is big into CSI and Without a Trace.


I'm just lucky the Superbowl is on FOX this year...


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *The key, I think, is how the analog is converted to digital. The converter built into the Motorola box probably isn't as good as a conversion done by more expensive equipment at the headend of a cable system.
> 
> 
> And...many, if not all, the signals in Comcast's digital tier originate in digital form, thus no conversion is necessary at all. Better quality in, better out. With that said, I do notice compression artifacts on even the best digital picture (like HBO) that I hadn't noticed before DVR.*



FWIW with the 6412 and the MSFT software there is no analog->digital conversion if you are watching live. Only when you use the DVR function will it dip into the buffer for video. In my case the analog video when encoded looks fine, and better IMHO then my Replay units.


On my setup the video looks just the same as on the 6200 and way better than the 6200->ReplayTV. Keeping it all in one box seems to make a difference in my case. However I have what I consider to be pretty decent signal for cable with no ghosting or any other overt analog artifacts.


As to the nature of the digital tier: those are recompressed, at least for many of the non HD feeds. I get HBO via my big dish in digital form (as well as analog) and those signals are noticably crisper than the feeds comcast uses.


Overall I am very pleased with the 6412. The MSFT software is a huge improvement over the crap from Gemstar/TVGuide. The ability to easily find HD content is cool as is the ability to see a whole screen-width of guide.


Oh, and having the gudie come up on the current time and channel is a welcome improvement. It's ironic when you consider that Gemstar/TVGuide as a PATENT on guides that come up on the current channel and half hour yet their own product cannot seem to do it.


Two things I want for this box:


30sec skip.

Suport for external storage via 1394. And don't tell me about DVHS. Tape is dead. I want to hook a disk up to thie box.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *FWIW with the 6412 and the MSFT software there is no analog->digital conversion if you are watching live. Only when you use the DVR function will it dip into the buffer for video. In my case the analog video when encoded looks fine, and better IMHO then my Replay units.*



I disagree this is the case for analog channels on the 6412. As far as I can tell, with analog channels I'm ALWAYS watching what's been encoded & buffered. As the MS folks have said - there is no "Bypass" button to watch the raw analog feed. And on my set, it looks a LOT worse than Replay high quality. It's about equal to Replay "standard" quality.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> 
> 
> Suport for external storage via 1394. And don't tell me about DVHS. Tape is dead. I want to hook a disk up to thie box. [/b]



yeah But Hard Drives are not permanent storage options..... they have a 100% failure rate....


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *yeah But Hard Drives are not permanent storage options..... they have a 100% failure rate....*



Absolutely true... I accidentally knocked over a BRAND NEW 250GB WD IDE drive housed in a USB2 drive case that stands vertical. All I did is knock it from the vertical position onto it's side. And cachunk cachunk click click click and it was dead, never to mount again. The whole season of Lost (so far) was gone. Only watched the pilot.


The 250GB WD drives are dirt cheap and worth what you pay--I have had more than one of them fail on me within their first 18 months of use (and not all because I'm clumsy). But for $109.99 (after rebate) you can buy a new one and they are tremendously convenient. Anything that's precious ends up in multiple spots. But most of the data (ripped DVDs and DVR'd HDTV) is transient and not too dear to lose.


So I'd still rather be able to hook up a nice big hard disk to that 1394 port than a DVHS deck.


----------



## Llamas

Yeah, but I don't think all of us want permanent storage, just more than ~12 hours of standard watch and delete programming...


--Mike


----------



## scorpi0

The major problem I have with the new box right now is that the box shuts itself down at least once a day, sometimes more often. Normally I keep the box on, cause I have my ReplayTV connected to it. I first noticed the problem when my Replay failed to record some early morning shows, because the cable box was turned off. Then I noticed a divided movie recording on my DVR (6412), with a note saying that there was a power failure during recording. Then finally today, it happened in the middle of the day while I was watching a movie. The box just went off, LED display showed ---. I was watching it time delayed and lost my buffer


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I had that problem and got a new box. It's been fine.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *
> 
> 
> So I'd still rather be able to hook up a nice big hard disk to that 1394 port than a DVHS deck.*



someone needs to make a DVHS emulating 5c handshake capable firewire HD


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *On my setup the video looks just the same as on the 6200 and way better than the 6200->ReplayTV. Keeping it all in one box seems to make a difference in my case. However I have what I consider to be pretty decent signal for cable with no ghosting or any other overt analog artifacts.*



Well, I find the difference easily noticible between the 6412 and the 6200 I used to have. But, as I said elsewhere, I think a major issue is that the source signal from Comcast's head end is less than ideal.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Anyone know if they are running low on boxes yet? I was thinking about dropping by the redmond store on the way to work to see if they have any left. Also, will they give you more than one?


----------



## Babula

Analog Cable has always been bad at my place for the last 20 years. It was when I connected direct to the TV, the 5100, 6200 and now the 6412.

Garbage in Garbage out.


----------



## drbenson

I'm trying to do a little troubleshooting, and I'd like to compare others' experiences:


I had Desperate Housewives and Boston Legal set to record on the 6412 DVR last night. DH was fine watching from the record buffer until the last couple of minutes, when it broke up horribly with blocking, tearing, and audio dropouts. Boston Legal exhibited the same behavior, whether watching from the record buffer or 'live'. Unwatchable.


I'm wondering whether others, especially in Kitsap, had the same experience? I know there are a few people following this thread who get HD OTA- was this a KING problem, a Comcast problem, a Bremerton headend problem, or something unique to me? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nodrog2

Channel 104 is amazingly inconsistent with its sending of HD content. The audio disappears frequently, tearing is not as frequent but does happen. Why can't they do whatever it is that Ch 105 does?


Can anyone explain the vertical row of dots that appears on the right side black bar?


----------



## wareagle

My experience last night was that everything on 104 was OK until about the last 10 minutes of Boston Legal. Then the voice volume went down to almost nothing, but the background and music sounds remained fairly high (I don't have 5.1 hooked up). Eventually "they" switched to SD and the sound came back. Wherever in the system this occurs, there's absolutely no excuse for it.


----------



## nodrog2

If 5.1 is hooked up does the audio fade still not allow speech to be amplified. Sorry, I didn't know just how to word that. If I go through my amp will I still be okay??


----------



## Babula

KOMO does not understand switching back and forth between 5.1 and normal audio. I was so disappointed when I had recorded Boston Legal and then watched it only to find the last 10 minutes or so "bombed" out.


I know it is not a Comcast problem becasue it happens OTA as well. It is either KOMO or ABC.


----------



## artshotwell

I'd suspect the problem is ABC. KOMO only passes along the datastream.


----------



## wareagle

Fox to announce deal to air Fiesta, Orange, Sugar bowls in '06 (through '09)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colum...tm?POE=SPOISVA


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'd suspect the problem is ABC. KOMO only passes along the datastream.*



Probably so; the Boston Legal problem cropped up in the middle of a scene, so no SD/HD switching involved.


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Fox to announce deal to air Fiesta, Orange, Sugar bowls in '06 (through '09)
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colum...tm?POE=SPOISVA *



Praise Fox! I love it...the goat of the last few years re: HDTV has become the rabbit pacing the pack with new programming. I recall discussions not long ago about baseball in crappy fox widescreen, and now they're announcing new high profile HD broadcasts. SWEET!


Now....CBS anyone? Sheesh.


Rich


----------



## jsmbluecar

Just to report I stopped by the Redmond office and picked up 2 6412's this morning. I'll get them hooked up tonight.


----------



## Babula

Just a further note re Box registration after install. After I had the 6412 installed Sunday morning, until the box registered, I had many channels I normally don't. They were gone within 1/2 hour.


wareagle, good point re "in the middle of a scene".


----------



## jimre

My new 6412 took almost 2 days to "register" itself. Until then, I did get temporary access all the premium channels, but on the flip side, I had no access to On Demand.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *Praise Fox! I love it...the goat of the last few years re: HDTV has become the rabbit pacing the pack with new programming. I recall discussions not long ago about baseball in crappy fox widescreen, and now they're announcing new high profile HD broadcasts. SWEET!
> 
> 
> Now....CBS anyone? Sheesh.
> 
> 
> Rich*



The PQ of the CBS HD football games is typically much better than the PQ of the Fox HD games (at least one of which was horrible this year).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The PQ of the CBS HD football games is typically much better than the PQ of the Fox HD games...*



Not on Comcast, it isn't!


----------



## jspeton

FYI I stopped by the North Seattle center this morning and got my 6412. They still appeared to have a good number. If you still don't have yours -- go!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Just to report I stopped by the Redmond office and picked up 2 6412's this morning. I'll get them hooked up tonight.*



How much are they charging you for box #2?


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The PQ of the CBS HD football games is typically much better than the PQ of the Fox HD games (at least one of which was horrible this year).*



Agreed...but a sub-par HD broadcast is leaps and bounds above a crappy widescreen enhanced broadcast....and trumps an SD cast anyday....


Esp. when I can't get CBS...OTA sux for me even...way too much multipath.


Seriously though....Fox has come a long way with their HD sports, and announcing more high profile events is only good news IMHO. It took ABC a couple of seasons to get their MNF down pat and consistantly looking good.


Rich


----------



## bpgreen20

Yeah


Now maybe a couple more seasons and I can listen to Al and John from the center channel rather than the left rear.


----------



## steen995

It seems that whenever I watch HD (especially on ABC/104) I always have sound difficulties. I have yet to make it through a whole show where the sound doesn't go out or else start "skipping." It sounds like others are having this same problem???? Earlier in this thread I saw Boston Legal mentioned. So this would be an HD sending - not my TV or my box? I didn't know if trying to upgrade the box would do any good. I get tired of not being able to watch much HD on my HD tv.


----------



## wareagle

I would say the ABC sound problems are the fault of ABC. If not, then KOMO. Next would come Comcast and then the box, but I can't see it being the fault of either one.


----------



## billymac

hey guys and gals, quick question


got my 6412, and was goofing around with it this weekend, i have all channels!


i didn't upgrade my service, just the box


how long will it take them to figure that out?


the weird thing is, my other hd box upstairs (not a 6412) does not ge the same channels


any thoughts?


----------



## Babula

6412 not registered yet on the network...


----------



## billymac

how long does that take?


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *how long does that take?*



As has been stated on the previous page of this thread it can take anywhere from 2 hours to 2 days for the registration to complete. It is possible that it will never register but this is highly unlikely.


----------



## meo

I just got back from the Redmond Comcast office and they still have plenty 6412 left. I can't wait to hook this up tonight and give it a try. What are some peoples first impressions of the new HD-DVR. I did not care for my old HD box especially since it would constantly lock up and I was not very impressed with the on-screen TV guide.


----------



## DrCrawn

you guys are lucky...my building on cap hill only does millenium cable. MDM is the worst and refuses to offer HDTV. So for now, all i get is OTA stations, but I get them all so....


----------



## DrCrawn

anyone else notice on komo abc 7-2 (the abc news now channel) a black spec of dirt or something in the middle of the screen? I was watching that channel down in the bay area and its there too!!!


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *Agreed...but a sub-par HD broadcast is leaps and bounds above a crappy widescreen enhanced broadcast....and trumps an SD cast anyday....
> 
> 
> Esp. when I can't get CBS...OTA sux for me even...way too much multipath.
> 
> 
> Seriously though....Fox has come a long way with their HD sports, and announcing more high profile events is only good news IMHO. It took ABC a couple of seasons to get their MNF down pat and consistantly looking good.
> 
> 
> Rich*



Fox, nationally, was the last network to do true 720p for digital television, but I must say they are the best now, as CBS does not always offer their football in HDTV, unlike FOX which all NFL games are in 720p now. Way to go Fox. Also I can watch the OC (don't laugh) in true HDTV now, unlike last season which was in "high resolution digital television" their words...


----------



## jsmbluecar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *How much are they charging you for box #2?*



Second box is $15. I figured I could get rid of it if I don't like having 2 of them.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Second box is $15. I figured I could get rid of it if I don't like having 2 of them.*



How do yu control two boxes? Or, are they not in the same room?


----------



## xkode2002

I'd get 2 boxes if I could stack them on top of each other. In the old days a lot of components (VCRs, etc.) let you designate each unit as "VCR1, VCR2, or VCR3" and then just flip a switch on your remote to control the right one. A shame they don't still do that.


----------



## djmattyb

Does anyone have the guts to open their 6412, yank out the HD and see what's on it? Maybe upgrade it to a 250 gig? Or does anyone know someone who has done it? This is probably the wrong thread to ask, but hey...


----------



## wareagle

I just flipped over to 181 (NFLNET-HD) about 7PM and discovered an HD movie (Grand Canyon) playing there (it's one that's due on INHD2 tomorrow). There's seldom anything on 181, so maybe it's a good use of the channel. But then nobody has a schedule of these random events.


----------



## djmattyb

I just read this on PVRBlog.com:


"I just upgraded both my 6208's to 6412's about a week ago. The 6412's really work great. I plugged a firewire 250gb drive I had into the firewire port and no capacity change. I was rather disappointed. After doing some more research I plugged it into the USB port and my capacity changed. It went from 63% to 2%. I am in the Dallas area. I will try and firgure out what firmware are on both of my boxes I will post an update. Good luck to all..."


----------



## analog8

I picked up a 6412 from the Comcast store in Redmond today.


Good points:


Much nicer GUI than the 6208.

DVR facility looks basic but workable


Bad points:


Quality on SD channels still sucks (you have to sacrifice quality on 100 analog channels just to get a dozen HD channels!)

The GUI is still 4:3 on a 16:9 screen (a minor quirk)

The hard drive chirp is bugging me already (my living room is modern furniture with few soft surfaces to soak up noise).


Killer point: I'm not getting any HD channels or guide data. I had a 6208 plugged in and working fine up until a couple of weeks ago, so I'm not sure what's up. As I understand it, the guide data takes a while to come down but I should be seeing the same HD channels immediately right?


I guess I'll have to call Comcast customer service in my copious free time....










The post on the USB drive expansion is positive though!


----------



## xkode2002

djmattyb:


This is interesting. This implies that the USB2 drive is actually active on this guy's 6412. Dallas means the iGuide version, not the MSTV one, but I imagine this feature is the same.


Too much stuff going on this week to try (maybe Sunday) but would somebody with a MSTV box plug in an empty USB2 drive and see what happens?


I wonder how this guy formatted the drive.


----------



## xkode2002

I did a search of pvrblog for "6412" and found nothing about this, can you post the direct link?


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *I'd get 2 boxes if I could stack them on top of each other. In the old days a lot of components (VCRs, etc.) let you designate each unit as "VCR1, VCR2, or VCR3" and then just flip a switch on your remote to control the right one. A shame they don't still do that.*



It is possible...just not that easy to accomplish. I use an IR distro system to control my cable boxes, and I also use "blockout" covers on the IR ports/transmitters to isolate each device. You could stack the components, have an IR system with 2 tx zones, and blockout covers.....


Easy eh?


moto1, moto2, etc would be easier....


Rich


----------



## boykster

 http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2003/12/comcast_set_to_.html 


last post as of now....nov22 by bronson90


I may have to make a trip to fry's and pickup a usb hd enclosure and see what happens.....



Rich


----------



## jeffmit

Just my .02


I am a long time E* sub. I thought I'd try Comcast to see if they have improved anything. I jumped on this new receiver since it had the same capabilities as my Dish PVR, however the PQ sucks on Comcast!


The HD was great, the analog sucked.


Worse yet, all of my "Digital Channels" had an audible buzzing noise when changing channels. I was using the optical cable, and connected to my reciever. I know the cable is good since I use the same cable for my dish...

The good old reliable Cable tech came out today to troubleshoot it, swapped the box, same problem. I think it is a new box/sw problem, or a headend problem since it does not seem to be a global issue...


Anyone else have the same issue. I already had the tech remove all of the equipment... I wish they could get it right. I am ready for HD!


good luck all...


----------



## meo

I picked up the 6412 box today and hooked it up tonight. The guide is way better then the old guide but what is with the hard drive noise. I know it's a Seagate drive and they are usually very quite but the constant clicking noise is very annoying. Is every box having this problem or should I return this one for another box.


Also, has anyone actually connected an external hard drive or some other device to either the USB, Firewire or Ethernet ports to see if you can save recordings externally.


----------



## artshotwell

I've had a 6412 since last week and do not have any HD noise, clicks, buzz or any other noise. The box is in the open in my equipment rack just a few feet from my seating area.


----------



## sastimac

I could not pick-up my 6412, but had to have it delivered. It's up an running, but I don't know the limitations of the box.


How do I transfer movies to my DVD recorder?

Do I have to 'watch' the movie while I copy it to DVD recorder?

Can I Firewire to the DVD recorder?

Can I use the second tuner while I copy the movie?


How do I use the PIP?

Can I watch two channels at the same time?


----------



## jsmbluecar

Both of my boxes click pretty loudly even when turned off because of the ongoing buffering. It's particularly annoying in my bedroom. However, the trick of tuning to a music channel works fine to get rid of the clicking (since it's can't buffer music).


The interface could be better but overall I'm reasonably happy. Played around with it during monday night football last night. It does suck that recording 1 hour of HD signal sucked up 6% of the recording space though!


----------



## alma321

Anyone know how to set reminders for programs with the new boxes? I cannot figure out how to do it.


----------



## burger23

Reminders are no longer used- just set the show to record at the desired time and date.


----------



## alma321

No more reminders?? If you set it to record does something come up to let you know its recording?


----------



## burger23

yes--try it


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> * http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2003/12/comcast_set_to_.html
> 
> 
> last post as of now....nov22 by bronson90
> 
> 
> I may have to make a trip to fry's and pickup a usb hd enclosure and see what happens.....
> 
> 
> 
> Rich*



Well?? We're waiting with baited breath!! ;-)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sastimac_
> *I could not pick-up my 6412, but had to have it delivered. It's up an running, but I don't know the limitations of the box.
> 
> 
> How do I transfer movies to my DVD recorder?
> 
> Do I have to 'watch' the movie while I copy it to DVD recorder?
> 
> Can I Firewire to the DVD recorder?
> 
> Can I use the second tuner while I copy the movie?
> 
> 
> How do I use the PIP?
> 
> Can I watch two channels at the same time?*



I believe your questions are answered in the first post of this thread (FAQ for 6412 w/ MSTV)


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *Well?? We're waiting with baited breath!! ;-)*



Fry's electronics -> Check

USB enclosure -> Check


Time to play with it -> not yet.....


Tonite I should have some time to play with it....I'll start with an NTFS formatted drive....


Rich


----------



## xkode2002

Excellent. Thanks Rich. On another thread there was a post from Wi-Fi Spy (about 3/4 of the way down the 10th page: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=10 ) that indicated that the file system was GPFS (Linux), but who knows...


----------



## boykster

Yes...I saw that....I have a linux box (my media server)....i'll try ntfs first...if that doesn't work, gpfs is a possibility....not sure what tools to use to create a gpfs partition however....


google


Rich


----------



## WiFi-Spy

USB HD updates?


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *USB HD updates?*



So far, no luck. An 80gig USB2.0 drive formatted with NTFS did not register with the cable box as a device. I tried several combinations of power-on sequencing, both USB ports on the 6412 (front and rear), etc.


Next up is to try formatting the drive in GPFS, but I spent an hour or so trying to get my Linux server to recognize the USB drive....blah...time lost.


I should be able to try the GPFS drive tonite...


Rich


----------



## Karyk

Did you all hear about the price increases? About $3.00 for basic, either $0 or $0.19 for limited basic, and not announced for digital. I wonder if the box rental price is going up?


----------



## hinten

The newspaper said that there will be a price increase for digital as well but no specifics yet.

I pay more than $100 a month and still don't get CSI in HD...


----------



## nwphil

Question for chhuong and bjm:


Regarding getting dvr on a limited cable + digital, I spoken to a Comcast rep. He told me that the special code that you got is actually a discount. With this upgrade, you get the actual basic cable for only $1.xx extra a month. But there is a catch. This is a promotion which lasts for 1 year only. After 1 year, you will be charged the regular basic cable rate ($39.99).


I wonder if you are aware of this 1 year limit.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Anyone know if the inputs on the front of the 6412 can be used to pass through a signal? The TV in my bedroom only has one composite input and since the 6412 has no RF modulator I have to manually switch to my dvd player when I want to watch a movie. Yes I know composite is crap, I have a component video/hi-def setup downstairs in the home theatre and rarely use the dvd player in my bedroom, but I still want seemless switching.


Liking the 6412's so far. Being able to record and pause hi-def kicks ass. Watched amazing race without any commercials last night as it recorded (started about 15 mins in).


----------



## rverginia

Amazing Race is on CBS - Explain please!


----------



## IssaquahHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Amazing Race is on CBS - Explain please!*



Amazing race is also isn't in HD, he was probably watching it on the analog feed.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Yes, it was the analog feed for that. Sorry wasn't clear. Someday we might get cbs (yeah right) and someday they might broadcast some of these reality shows in HD (yeah right). Amazing Race would really benefit from hd though.


----------



## analog8

The first 72 hours with my 6412 were excellent as I got HBOHD and MAXHD for free! Unfortunately Comcast seem to have fixed that little issue, but not before I managed to record all three Matrix films in HD.










I will try the USB drive tonight. I wouldn't bother trying a Linux file system - this is a Microsoft box so it will use either NTFS or FAT32.


The drive noise and poor analog quality are the main annoying factors about this unit.


Also, having to customize the channel list is a PITA because there are hundred of channels. The box knows what channels I get. Why not just have an option to hide unsubscribed channels? Why should I have to spend the time to customize it myself?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *The first 72 hours with my 6412 were excellent as I got HBOHD and MAXHD for free! Unfortunately Comcast seem to have fixed that little issue, but not before I managed to record all three Matrix films in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try the USB drive tonight. I wouldn't bother trying a Linux file system - this is a Microsoft box so it will use either NTFS or FAT32.
> 
> *



I got all three recorded also!


The box does use GPFS , I did some research and the box is running a custom embbed linux distro.... F.E. 1.7 is just "middle ware" according to a linux website.....let me try to find the link again







....too many google searches in the last few days....


----------



## boykster

shannon on the other thread just posted that we're wasting our time on the external drive thing......


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *shannon on the other thread just posted that we're wasting our time on the external drive thing......*



Thats her job.....










on a side note:


----------



## kwhittenberger

Given that the software is M.S. FE 1.7, I would be surprised to see this. Are you sure that's not for the iGuide version?


0f course,MS has been making all that noise about open software...


----------



## boykster

interesting.....well...i wasn't going to give up 


I'm still looking into formatting the usb drive with GPFS...just been stuck at work all day....hehe


Should have some time this weekend to mess around with it more....


Rich


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Someday we might get cbs (yeah right) and someday they might broadcast some of these reality shows in HD (yeah right). Amazing Race would really benefit from hd though.



Amazing Race is in HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

Heck, I'd be happy with UPN in HD so I can get Kristen Bell ("Veronica Mars") and Linda Park ("Enterprise") in high-definition cuteness.


----------



## analog8

No way is the 6412 running Linux. I'd be willing to put money on it.


I know Microsoft, and they are highly allergic to Linux and GPL code.


----------



## jsmbluecar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Amazing Race is in HD.*



16x9 full on? Are you sure?


Oh well don't get cbshd on comcast anyway and I live too far out to receive it any other way.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *No way is the 6412 running Linux. I'd be willing to put money on it.
> 
> 
> I know Microsoft, and they are highly allergic to Linux and GPL code.*




pay up sucka!


posted on the 6412/MSTV thread by Shannonv (M$TV employee):



> Quote:
> OS/File System - It's not any flavor of windows or NTFS. It's provided by Motorola.


----------



## jimre

That's referring to the file system, not the OS. The MSTV OS is a variant of Windows CE.NET. The 6412 hardware, however, can run a variety of different OS's - including Linux. It depends on what the cable co wants to deploy.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Foundation Edition is not an OS......


----------



## kwhittenberger

No, it's not, but I would be very surprised to find that MS built its software on Linux.


----------



## jimre

After more research, it seems Microsoft has several cable box platforms. None of which, as far as I can tell, run on Linux:


- *MS TV Advanced*: this is a full-blown Windows CE operating system for advanced set top boxes (like Moto DCT series) with lots of interactive broadband features - way more, in fact, than cable operators wanted to deal with. Which is why almost no one deployed this, and it's now apparently been discontinued.


- *MS TV Foundation Edition* (the one we now have): cable operators wanted something much simpler, so MS scaled the product way back. From what I've read - it's really a set of middleware (.NET runtime) & applications running on top of Motorola's embedded low-level, proprietary "mini operating system" in the DCT set top boxes, known as GI OS (named after General Instruments, developer of the DCT boxes that Motorola acquired). See this article .


- *MS TV IPTV Edition*: Looks like the replacement for the Advanced version. Based on delivery over broadband IP networks, rather than traditional cable systems. Seems to be both front- and back-end software running on set top boxes and data center. Recent news about SBC picking this for large-scale TV deployment over their broadband DSL network - see this article .


----------



## xkode2002

Ok: Bronson90 replied to my email and here's what he posted on PVRBlog:

_Maxtor One Touch 250GB external hard drive. The Comcast installer told me that was the only size and brand of dirve that they were successful to get the 6412 to recognize. He just plugged it in and OS on the 6412 formatted the new drive external drive as well as the internal drive. He also said that he hand picked mine as the first three bacthes of 6412's that Comcast received have a different firmware on them and they could never get them to work with any external drive. He also told me that everytime I unplug the external drive from the 6412 and plug it back that it will reformat both drives. FYI, my windows based PC did not recongize it the external drive with recordings on it. I would assume it's either a proprietary OS or some type of UNIX. I am very pleased with my success, as I just wanted to add space. I never had any want to remove the programing from the extenral drive. I couldn't have been done with the help of my Comcast installer (employee, not contractor.) I didn't pay him or tip him, just was a friendly and a considerate customer to him. He even complemented that it was nice to find a appreciative customer. I guess that Diet Pepsi, sitting down with him to watch some HDTV and shooting the **** with him really paid off. Good luck to all.


Posted by: Bronson90 at November 25, 2004 10:08 AM_


----------



## nodrog2

Has anyone else tried playing 'Gothika" using On Demand? My wife wanted to see it but it has rectangular black squares popping up in the middle of the screen, I've never seen this before. Its on the HBO choice, and yeah its a freebie but I'm complaining anyway.


----------



## wareagle

I just now tried a few minutes of "Gothika" and it looked OK.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Ok, I'm getting addicted to the 6412. I'm starting to watch things that I regularly wouldn't and I'm watching them without commercials. For instance I have it setup to record the tonight show in HD and always keep around the last couple of nights episodes so I can watch it if I feel like it. Timeshifting HD movies is the best. Just bring up the search by category and hit HDTV and it shows you everything on in HD that day. Tell it to record anything interesting and blamo!


The only real pain with having 2 boxes is setting everything up twice if you want it recorded on both (since there is now way to shift it around). I use one of my boxes for mostly HD stuff and the other box for mostly SD stuff (as it's hooked up to an SD tv).


----------



## Nausicaa

Once I got my TiVo, I stopped watching SD live. I only watched HD live. Now thanks to the 6412, I timeshift everything, just so I can skip past the commercials. It's also nice to be able to go to sleep at 9 on Wednesdays, now, since I can DVR "The West Wng" and "Law and Order".


----------



## analog8

'On Demand' isn't working here at all in Kitsap. When I press the On Demand button I just get the channel display with '???' as the channel. I assume Comcast haven't rolled it out here?


I also noticed if I go to a channel I don't subscribe to, I get the message I am not subscribed. If I hit the 'Subscription Information' button on that dialog I get a "Missing URL" error.


Overall I like the 6412 except for the lousy analog quality and drive noise.


Comcast's HD lineup is still nothing to get excited about, unless maybe you are a sports fan.


----------



## xkode2002

I agree that DVR is the way to go. I have been DVRing SDTV since MSTV's first effort (Dishplayer7200) and *just* traded it in for their latest (6412). The dual tuner is a godsend, as is the HDTV. I won't whine again about KIRO (well, ok I just did).


Thanks to Comcast for making this great product available! Now if you're all out there silently reading the forum, get off the high horse on the skip30. FF or skip30... no difference, I'm not watching the ads no matter what.


----------



## analog8

I doubt that Comcast or MSFT will ever permit a skip 30 type command. Look at all the problems Tivo is having with content owners.


Couldn't you program a primitive skip 30 yourself using a Pronto? i.e. send a FFx8, wait 2.5 seconds, send a play?


----------



## JasG

I'll join the chorus here, Comcast has a winner with the 6412 - it just works. I too, would like external archiving, so there are still improvements to come.


I doubt that 'skip 30' will ever appear - but if it does, it may appear with inserted ads - as with the recently news about Tivo. Lets hope Comcast avoids that (and ads in the guide UI)!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *I doubt that Comcast or MSFT will ever permit a skip 30 type command. Look at all the problems Tivo is having with content owners.
> 
> 
> Couldn't you program a primitive skip 30 yourself using a Pronto? i.e. send a FFx8, wait 2.5 seconds, send a play?*



Actually, it was pointed out in the 6412/MSTV thread that Microsoft already HAS implemented 30-second skip. It's Comcast who has chosen not to expose this feature, to avoid pissing off advertisers.


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Actually, it was pointed out in the 6412/MSTV thread that Microsoft already HAS implemented 30-second skip. It's Comcast who has chosen not to expose this feature, to avoid pissing off advertisers.*



And MediaCenter also has the 30sec skip. If MSFT were worried about it, they would pull it from MCE too, and they haven't. In fact, I just received the XBOX media center extender (brand new product just launched) and it has 30 second skip on the remote.


----------



## wareagle

I just received a letter from Comcast which says that, as of December 8th or so, they will remove the following channels:


552 (HBO2 East)

554 (HBO Signature East)

556 (HBO Family East)

564 (More Max East)

835 (PPV Previews)


Although I've grown accustomed to the flexibility afforded by the 3-hour earlier eastern feeds, none of them were HD and having the DVR is a much better option.


(They also included a coupon for reimbursement of charges for one OnDemand movie between now and January 31.)


----------



## rverginia

Somehow I remember signing up for "10 Channels of HBO". Can Comcast retroactivly change your service? How about if they just quit offering them on future packages?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Somehow I remember signing up for "10 Channels of HBO". Can Comcast retroactivly change your service? How about if they just quit offering them on future packages?*



No chance of that, since that wouldn't free up the bandwidth.


Interesting that they haven't bothered to provide any notification (mail, email, or web site) about the availability of DVR.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Somehow I remember signing up for "10 Channels of HBO". Can Comcast retroactivly change your service? How about if they just quit offering them on future packages?*



You're kidding, right? First of all, changing the lineup 2 weeks in the future isn't "retroactive". Secondly, you might want to read the Comcast Subscriber Agreement that you agreed to (section 3, in particular). They can change anything they want at any time. They just have to give you "reasonable" notice. Your only recourse is to cancel your service if you don't like the change.


----------



## wareagle

Comcast still has these duplicate eastern feeds:


517 Encore East

533 Starz East

550 HBO East

562 Cinemax East

575 Showtime East


They'll probably be next, although it's not clear why 550 and 562 weren't included in the first cut. Contracts (primary channel for each service), or something related to whatever they plan after December 8th, I suppose.


----------



## wareagle

Prime time football


ESPN:

Boise State at Nevada in HD


ABC:

Notre Dame at USC in SD


I heard rumors that ABC has some HD cameras in the closet that they drag out for the BCS bowls (I missed those last year), so I'm not sure why they don't use them for any regular season games.


----------



## raidbuck

Wasn't that awful? ND at USC in SD. I couldn't believe it. I guess another reason to be thankful that ESPN2HD is starting in Jan and people on the forum are hopeful Comcast will carry it. It could be that the HD trucks are all taken for the NFL tomorrow, but still.....


I just sent an email to ABC expressing my disappointment. If others who feel the same do, maybe in the future they will consider HD for some regular season games.



Rich N.


----------



## wareagle

ABC only does Monday Night for the NFL. They haven't had a single HD college game this year. More reason to hope Fox pushes them (& CBS) out of the college market.


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *ABC only does Monday Night for the NFL. They haven't had a single HD college game this year. More reason to hope Fox pushes them (& CBS) out of the college market.*



That's expected to change starting with the Big 12 Championship game next weekend. Check out this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=473748


----------



## analog8




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *And MediaCenter also has the 30sec skip. If MSFT were worried about it, they would pull it from MCE too, and they haven't. In fact, I just received the XBOX media center extender (brand new product just launched) and it has 30 second skip on the remote.*



What I meant was - I can't see Comcast ever allowing it - and MSFT will never go

against Comcast's wishes by including any sort of hidden 30 second skip like Tivo does.


----------



## analog8

After a couple of months of the Comcast HD cable service, I'm unsatisfied with the price/HD content ratio.


The HD quality is excellent but the content is lacking unless you are willing to pay for Comcast's premium packages. The analog quality on the 6412 with my 50 inch plasma is so bad I can't stand watching the SD channels. In effect, by offering HD, Comcast has encouraged me to stop watching SD channels.


Why doesn't Comcast offer an HD only premium tier? Right now I'm paying ~$60 a month for expanded basic analog plus a couple of local channels in HD.


What I would prefer to do is ditch all the SD and just get a dozen or so HD channels like HBO HD, STARZ HD etc. I don't want all the sports and garbage channels that Comcast bundle with their Digital Platinum packages. This would push my cable bill to well over $100 a month, not including the 6412.


Conversely I could ditch Comcast and get VOOM with 30+ HD channels, including all of the premium HD channels I want, for $89.90 a month...


I guess this is one more argument for satellite or ala carte cable if that ever happens.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed by that as well. Guess it's a good thing, really. I just expect games to be in HDTV anymore. A year ago that wasn't the case.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raidbuck_
> *Wasn't that awful? ND at USC in SD. I couldn't believe it. I guess another reason to be thankful that ESPN2HD is starting in Jan and people on the forum are hopeful Comcast will carry it. It could be that the HD trucks are all taken for the NFL tomorrow, but still.....
> 
> 
> I just sent an email to ABC expressing my disappointment. If others who feel the same do, maybe in the future they will consider HD for some regular season games.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich N.*


----------



## xkode2002

Hmmm... not so sure about the quality. Just watched Desperate Housewives and compared it to an earlier one I had from a friend who recorded it OTA using MediaCenter. Both connected to my Dwin Transvision 3 via DVI set to 720p projected to a 92" Firehawk.


The ATSC played through the media center rendering engine looked very impressive. The Comcast rebroadcast was less sharp, a little more washed out, and I had trouble finding the right color that kept people from looking either too red or too green.


Now this may be unfair, because I spent hours getting the right balance between the Media Center tuning videos (WM9 HD) and the THX tools (MPEG2 DVD -- I even ordered the $2 blue glasses from THX.com). There is no way to tune your display for the Comcast box (they should have something via VOD).


----------



## HDBrent

I just tried calling Comcast and they say the 6412 is not available in Issaquah. Is my best bet to go over to the Redmond office and exchange my box? If so, does anyone know their address? I can't find it anywhere. Comcast also told me the Redmond office does not carry inventory. Frusrtrating.


Also, does anyone else have the problem with KOMO HD and the sound being received just a little late? I can't watch KOMO HD because it is too annoying when the sound is behind what the person is saying. It is like watching a Kung Fu movie. I am hoping the new box will help this issue.


----------



## boykster

the komo lipsynch issue has been discussed ad nauseum over the past year or so...I don't believe it is a comcast issue, as I recall seeing the same problem when I was OTA.


Rich


----------



## HDBrent

I figured that to be the case. Sorry for not looking it up first. Thanks for the info. Still looking for ways to get this box since Comcast doesn't want to help me over the phone.


----------



## wareagle

Many people have picked up the 6412 here:


City: Redmond


Center Name: Redmond Cable Store


Billing Payment Center Address: 14870 NE 95th Street, Redmond, WA 98052



Hours of Operation: Monday - Saturday 9:00am to 6:00pm


----------



## Melmoth

I went to the Redmond Comcast store on Saturday about 10:30 AM, and I was the only customer there ! I gave the lady behind the counter my old 5100 box, and she placed it on a pile of several other castoffs, and took a new 6412 box (in a cardboard carton) from a nearby pushcart with 7 other 6412s stacked on it. She told me that she had "lots of 'em" in the back room. A couple of swipes with the barcode reader, and I was done. Total time in the store: 2 minutes....


The only bad thing was that they had run out of new remotes. She said that the North Seattle store and her Redmond store only had a small handfull of remotes, and they ran out early. She assured me that she understood that there were new DVR remotes that were supposed to go with the new box.


If anyone goes up to the Redmond store and and makes the switch, and finds out that they have received a fresh supply of the new remotes, would you please post it here so I can run up and get one.


Thanks.


Melmoth


----------



## HDBrent

Melmoth, you were absolutely correct. It took 2 minutes tops. I got the remote and asked about their supply. They said it was very limited and they are instructed to only give them out with new units at the same time. It is still hit and miss with the remotes. If you can get a number to call, I would try calling and having them hold one for you. They said some hours they have them and some hours they don't.


Thanks for all of the help. Took me about 5 minutes to pull out my Tivo and get this up and running. Too bad I won't get all of the channels for very long.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *Now this may be unfair, because I spent hours getting the right balance between the Media Center tuning videos (WM9 HD) and the THX tools (MPEG2 DVD -- I even ordered the $2 blue glasses from THX.com). There is no way to tune your display for the Comcast box (they should have something via VOD).*



I recorded about 15 minutes of color bars from a channel that was off-air. I keep that around for calibration purposes.


----------



## artshotwell

I don't know how things are down in the big city, but up here in Skagit County, I stopped by the local Comcast office two months ago and chatted up the two women staffing the office. One promised to phone me as soon as the 6412 was available. I stopped by again once a week before Nov. 1 just to say 'hi.' She promised to call. And, she did just a few days later. And, it's installed now. Today, I took 2 tins of cookies in to say 'thanks.' But, then, this is a small area; not a big city.


----------



## jamesmil

I heard something on the radio this morning about a new Comcast offer for Satellite subscribers who switch to Comcast getting digital basic for $29/mo for 12 months? Has anyone heard of this, I can't find anything on the Comcast website (except that it says "DVR is not available in my area" which of course is wrong







.


----------



## lblampman

Hello All,


I just found this group while searching for information on HDTV in Seattle.


I can't say that I got warm fuzzy feelings about Comcast reading through some of the posts.







Now I need your help.


I've had DishNetwork for the last 7 years and currently own the 801 PVR. Three years ago we bought a Hitachi HDTV-ready TV when Dish indicated they were going to start broadcasting HD and would be adding more channels. We kept waiting for the pricing on the HD receivers to drop (they did) and the HD programming to increase (it didn't by much; although the price went up).


I've had Comcast High-Speed Internet service since they installed it last year in our area.


Last week I decided to take a look at Comcast cable and it looked like a good deal with HD channels (especially the locals) available at a lower price than Dish (which has no HD locals) along with a $10/mo reduction on my HSI bill. To top it off they offered a $25/mo reduction on our cable bill for 16 months in return for our satellite equipment. All-in-all that drops the overall TV/Internet bill from about $110 to $70-something; and they are installing the DVR box with the dual tuners, etc.


Sounds good so far but now I'm hearing about the crummy Comcast analog channels on HD TV's (and we tend to watch a lot on HGTV, Food Network, History Channel, TLC, etc) and while there are more HD channels available on Comcast (vs. Dish) it still seems most folks think it's too repetitious (and we're not getting any premium channels).


Comcast is scheduled to install on Wednesday afternoon but I'm starting to feel as though I'm making a mistake; I'm doing this strictly for HDTV as I'm quite happy with the DishNetwork in general and with the picture quality we get from the Dish on SD programming.


Am I making a mistake? I've got to decide quickly.


Thanks for any and all comments...


----------



## burger23

I think I saw a 4-month offer, not 12-month.


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamesmil_
> *I heard something on the radio this morning about a new Comcast offer for Satellite subscribers who switch to Comcast getting digital basic for $29/mo for 12 months? Has anyone heard of this, I can't find anything on the Comcast website (except that it says "DVR is not available in my area" which of course is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



Yup--I signed up under this deal when I got my 6412. They take one of your receivers away (I gave them an old receiver that was worth $0) and they give you $400 in credit toward your first year.


Their prices are rather high, but at the discount it's a reasonable first year anyway ;-)


----------



## lblampman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamesmil_
> *I heard something on the radio this morning about a new Comcast offer for Satellite subscribers who switch to Comcast getting digital basic for $29/mo for 12 months? Has anyone heard of this, I can't find anything on the Comcast website (except that it says "DVR is not available in my area" which of course is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



What I can tell you is that they offered us $400 to switch from DishNetwork to Comcast; it comes in the form of a $25/mo credit on our cable bill for 16 months. I suppose if you subtract that from the standard digital cable price (don't remember what that is at the moment) that would come to around $29/mo. Or, if not, maybe they're shortening the program up to 12-months rather than the 16 months they offerred us.


They told me the "weren't advertising it" but I could have the DVR; this came after I told them we had a Dish PVR that I wasn't sure I wanted to give up.


----------



## davegtestr

I got the Ditch the Dish deal in July.

12 mos. of Digital Plus service plus HBO (only) for $29.95. Add the HD box for $5 and now the 6412 for another $5. I added Cinemax HD to that.


I handed them an old Directv unit that doesn't always work well with the timer. They did not want the access card or the 10' C-band dish on top of the garage. I get Starz and Show HD with the big dish.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Hmm, kind of a tough one and it's really up to the individual. The analog channels are pretty horrible, especially compared to a dish. For me it's worth it because I care more about HDTV and having all the dish receivers was killing me, but your situation might be different.


You might find out if they can install it and have you decide if you like it. You will probably have to give them your satellite equipment, but they'll take anything. I gave them some old crap I had in the shed just in case I changed my mind. Plus I was able to sell my receiver and dish. They just toss it anyway.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lblampman_
> *Hello All,
> 
> 
> I just found this group while searching for information on HDTV in Seattle.
> 
> 
> I can't say that I got warm fuzzy feelings about Comcast reading through some of the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need your help.
> 
> 
> I've had DishNetwork for the last 7 years and currently own the 801 PVR. Three years ago we bought a Hitachi HDTV-ready TV when Dish indicated they were going to start broadcasting HD and would be adding more channels. We kept waiting for the pricing on the HD receivers to drop (they did) and the HD programming to increase (it didn't by much; although the price went up).
> 
> 
> I've had Comcast High-Speed Internet service since they installed it last year in our area.
> 
> 
> Last week I decided to take a look at Comcast cable and it looked like a good deal with HD channels (especially the locals) available at a lower price than Dish (which has no HD locals) along with a $10/mo reduction on my HSI bill. To top it off they offered a $25/mo reduction on our cable bill for 16 months in return for our satellite equipment. All-in-all that drops the overall TV/Internet bill from about $110 to $70-something; and they are installing the DVR box with the dual tuners, etc.
> 
> 
> Sounds good so far but now I'm hearing about the crummy Comcast analog channels on HD TV's (and we tend to watch a lot on HGTV, Food Network, History Channel, TLC, etc) and while there are more HD channels available on Comcast (vs. Dish) it still seems most folks think it's too repetitious (and we're not getting any premium channels).
> 
> 
> Comcast is scheduled to install on Wednesday afternoon but I'm starting to feel as though I'm making a mistake; I'm doing this strictly for HDTV as I'm quite happy with the DishNetwork in general and with the picture quality we get from the Dish on SD programming.
> 
> 
> Am I making a mistake? I've got to decide quickly.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all comments...*


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *What I meant was - I can't see Comcast ever allowing it - and MSFT will never go
> 
> against Comcast's wishes by including any sort of hidden 30 second skip like Tivo does.*



Well if MSfT does OpenCable with XP Media Center there's really nothing Comcast can do about features in the DVR. That's the point of OpenCable, anyone can deliver an OpenCable device as long as it passes cable labs certification and AFAIK there's nothing in there about 30sec skip.


As far as the Comcast DVR using the MSFT software, yeah, MS is at Comcasts mercy. But FF still works so by eliminating the skip they just render customers grumpy.


----------



## lblampman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Hmm, kind of a tough one and it's really up to the individual. The analog channels are pretty horrible, especially compared to a dish. For me it's worth it because I care more about HDTV and having all the dish receivers was killing me, but your situation might be different.
> 
> 
> You might find out if they can install it and have you decide if you like it. You will probably have to give them your satellite equipment, but they'll take anything. I gave them some old crap I had in the shed just in case I changed my mind. Plus I was able to sell my receiver and dish. They just toss it anyway.*



Thanks Tom.


I'm really kind buffaloed on this one







. Seems like so many of the networks we watch end up on the sub-100 channels on Comcast (which, as I understand it, are all analog).


I looked at the Dish HD line-up again last night:

- HDNet

- HDMovies

- TNT HD

- Discovery HD

- ESPN HD


Versus Comcast HD

- INHD

- INHD2

- Local's HD

- Discovery HD

- ESPN HD


Guess the problem is that it's a pretty evenly split and depends on where you put your emphasis!


I'd go with VOOM for HD in a heartbeat if they had a PVR/DVR solution (I've become too used to that with our PVR and wouldn't give it up







); but I'd still have to deal with getting locals (SD or HD) since I can't get anything OTA here.


I do have an older Dish STB that I'll give them along with an original dish if they want it.







(IF I do the install!)


Well, thanks again! I'm off to ponder more.


----------



## jeff28

wanted to pass along some nice info I heard today. Music Choice will be added to On Demand (started rolling out 11/29 with about 280 videos). The available library of videos will grow up to about 400 pretty quickly. This will be in addition to Fuse and the other music providers already available through the On Demand platform.

Word is, by the middle of 2005 a "my music choice" function will be available that lets you put together customized play-lists.


----------



## nodrog2

Attn; iblampman

Maybe I'm repeating prior messages , but - if you split your input and run it directly to your hdtv you will find the sub-100 channels just fine. I do that with my Sammy, no problems.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Attn; iblampman
> 
> Maybe I'm repeating prior messages , but - if you split your input and run it directly to your hdtv you will find the sub-100 channels just fine. I do that with my Sammy, no problems.*



Assuming your "HDTV" actually has a tuner, and isn't just a monitor (like my Panny plasma). And obviously doesn't help PQ if you want to *record* analog channels.


----------



## artshotwell

Another solution: I split my cable and run a feed to my vcr. Which allows me to view the analog channels through the vcr to the tv. It also allows me to tape the analog signals with a little better pq than output by the dvr.


----------



## dbutner

I just got Comcast HD installed with the 6412 yesterday. I took advantage of the dish buyback program w/ $400 credit. I previously had D* and switched because I just bought a plasma and wanted to upgrade to HD.


My first reactions: as noted by many, the SD channels below 100 really blow! The PQ is totally unacceptable and has me seriously considering calling them to come put my dish back.


As for HD, I was shocked to find that the local HD channel broadcasts (KOMO, KING, KONG) do not fill the complete screen in 16:9. I am left with black bars on the sides. This is a major concern to me since I have plasma, I have read this can cause burn in. Is there a way to get these to fill the entire screen? Without zoom?


----------



## burger23

My Pnansonic has 2 options: Zoom or Stretch. Try the stretch.


You will find that the fast majority of shows do fill to complete screen--but a few do not. And KIRO, Channel 7, of course does not since Comcast and CBS are still fighting and Comcast does not broadcast KIRO's HDTV feed.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dbutner_
> *As for HD, I was shocked to find that the local HD channel broadcasts (KOMO, KING, KONG) do not fill the complete screen in 16:9. I am left with black bars on the sides. This is a major concern to me since I have plasma, I have read this can cause burn in. Is there a way to get these to fill the entire screen? Without zoom?*



This is probably the result of not having the correct User Settings on the 6412. Try this:


Power 6412 off

Hit the Menu button on the remote

This brings up the User Settings. You may not have the correct setting for TV Type. If not, change it to 16:9 (settings scroll with the right arrow on the remote). Other settings are YPbPr Output and 4:3 Override. If it's the SD programs that don't fill the screen, you could select something other than Off for 4:3 Override, and live with the stretch. Since you said it was HD, I assumed it was.


----------



## lblampman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Attn; iblampman
> 
> Maybe I'm repeating prior messages , but - if you split your input and run it directly to your hdtv you will find the sub-100 channels just fine. I do that with my Sammy, no problems.*



I hadn't read that; thanks for the info.


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Assuming your "HDTV" actually has a tuner, and isn't just a monitor (like my Panny plasma). And obviously doesn't help PQ if you want to *record* analog channels.*



What I have is actually an "HD-ready" Hitachi RPTV; so I don't have the HDTV tuner but I do have the SD tuner.


I called Dish just to double check on the lastest "current customer" offers; I was hoping they were doing something with the 921 (HDTV DVR) but no such luck (still $549). However, they did offer me an 811 (HDTV receiver; no DVR) at no charge other than the standard $5/mo second receiver fee (I'd keep my present 501 DVR for recording SD). They also cut the $9.95/mo HD package charge in half for 12 months. They own the 811 so if I give up Dish they get that one back.


This solution turns out to address most of my needs (I can't record HD but I can live with that for now) and I don't have to worry about analog signals. I'll end up spending a little more than for Comcast but will allow us to test the HD waters before we take a big plunge and I don't have to change all my equipment out. We can send back the 811 anytime (no commitment) and the most I'll lose is the $50 install fee so its definitely worth the try. 'Course, I don't get the $400 dish buyout but what the heck...


Thanks for the responses and ideas; I'll continue to monitor here and I may still make the jump to Comcast once I can do a bit more research.


All the best.


----------



## dbutner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *This is probably the result of not having the correct User Settings on the 6412. Try this:
> 
> 
> Power 6412 off
> 
> Hit the Menu button on the remote
> 
> This brings up the User Settings. You may not have the correct setting for TV Type. If not, change it to 16:9 (settings scroll with the right arrow on the remote). Other settings are YPbPr Output and 4:3 Override. If it's the SD programs that don't fill the screen, you could select something other than Off for 4:3 Override, and live with the stretch. Since you said it was HD, I assumed it was.*



Thanks very much, I did already set the TV Type to 16:9 for hd. The black bars are still there. It is only for certain shows I have noticed. Like Monday Night Football last night on KOMO was full screen, but then after the game, the other shows were not.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dbutner_
> *Thanks very much, I did already set the TV Type to 16:9 for hd. The black bars are still there. It is only for certain shows I have noticed. Like Monday Night Football last night on KOMO was full screen, but then after the game, the other shows were not.*



I believe the ABC shows which followed MNF were SD (they are next Monday), which explains why they weren't 16:9. You could watch those on 4 and have them stretch to fill the screen. As a corollary to that, an SD show recorded from the HD channel takes up the same disk space as an HD show; picture quality considerations aside, it's more efficient to record those from the SD channel.


----------



## dbutner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I believe the ABC shows which followed MNF were SD (they are next Monday), which explains why they weren't 16:9. You could watch those on 4 and have them stretch to fill the screen. As a corollary to that, an SD show recorded from the HD channel takes up the same disk space as an HD show; picture quality considerations aside, it's more efficient to record those from the SD channel.*



So then, if I understand correctly...not all shows on channel 104 KOMOHD are HD? Only the HD shows fill the entire screen? I was making the assumption that ALL shows on the HD channel are in HD.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dbutner_
> *So then, if I understand correctly...not all shows on channel 104 KOMOHD are HD? Only the HD shows fill the entire screen? I was making the assumption that ALL shows on the HD channel are in HD.*



The local HD channels (KOMO, KING, KCPQ, etc.) broadcast a mix of 4:3 digital simulcasts of SD content as well as 16:9 HD content.


So the black bars on either side are normal when watching 4:3 SD content broadcast digitally. It is the same way with shows broadcast in 16:9 HD (like "The West Wing") which show the commercials in 4:3 with the black bars.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dbutner_
> *So then, if I understand correctly...not all shows on channel 104 KOMOHD are HD? Only the HD shows fill the entire screen? I was making the assumption that ALL shows on the HD channel are in HD.*



The only totally HD channels on Comcast are 663, 664, and 665. Well, 181 when it bothers to show ANYthing. Even the premium (movie) HD channels don't have everything in HD -- they are similar to the locals, in that they have the same schedule as a corresponding SD channel, and any content that doesn't originate in HD is brought to you with the bars.


----------



## xkode2002

dbutner: So clearly you're an HDTV newbie. Welcome







One nice thing about the MSTV version we have here in the Seattle area is that if you press the Menu key and choose the HDTV option, it will show you a list of all of the TRUE HDTV programming available now and in the future (I think it goes the full 14 days).


This is how I discovered that they are playing the Peter Gabriel "Growing Up" Milan, Italy performance in HD tonight on InHD2.


Can I make a snippy comment about Plasmas and Burn-In now??







Yet another win for DLP!!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

This has to be one of the best features.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *dbutner: So clearly you're an HDTV newbie. Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One nice thing about the MSTV version we have here in the Seattle area is that if you press the Menu key and choose the HDTV option, it will show you a list of all of the TRUE HDTV programming available now and in the future (I think it goes the full 14 days).
> 
> *


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I hope this doesnt jinx me *knocks on wood*


I am able to record any HD premium movie as long as I set the recording via the HDTV menu. I cannot watch the channels live , but if I go to the HDTV part of the menu and find a movie I want to record say on ShowHD or cinemaxHD I just set it up to record and it works fine.


anyone else ?


----------



## scorpi0

I received my cable bill today, unfortunately it shows:


11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service $9.95

11/30 - 12/29 Advanced Set-top $5.00

11/30 - 12/29 Receiver Upgrade $ .00

11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service Partial Month(s) 11/15-11/29 $4.97


So apparently they charged $9.95 on top of $5 HD STB fee. I'm hoping that's a mistake. Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The only totally HD channels on Comcast are 163, 164, and 165...*



Minor correction, that would be 663, 664 and 665


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *I received my cable bill today, unfortunately it shows:
> 
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service $9.95
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 Advanced Set-top $5.00
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 Receiver Upgrade $ .00
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service Partial Month(s) 11/15-11/29 $4.97
> 
> 
> So apparently they charged $9.95 on top of $5 HD STB fee. I'm hoping that's a mistake. Will call them tomorrow.*



yeah, the $5 should not be there if you only have a single box - I was told that the net of the charge is $4.95 over the cost of a single HD STB (take away the $5 charge for the hd stb, add $9.95 for dvr box & service).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *I received my cable bill today, unfortunately it shows:
> 
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service $9.95
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 Advanced Set-top $5.00
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 Receiver Upgrade $ .00
> 
> 11/30 - 12/29 DVR Service Partial Month(s) 11/15-11/29 $4.97
> 
> 
> So apparently they charged $9.95 on top of $5 HD STB fee. I'm hoping that's a mistake. Will call them tomorrow.*



My bill:


12/06 - 01/05 DVR Service 9.95

12/06 - 01/05 DVR Service Partial Month(s) 11/16-12/05 6.63

12/06 - 01/05 Advanced Set-top Partial Month(s) 11/17-12/05 -3.16


It may be that the return of the old box hasn't been registered properly, since you should have been credited for the partial month for that, too.


Definitely make the call.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamesmil_
> *I heard something on the radio this morning about a new Comcast offer for Satellite subscribers who switch to Comcast getting digital basic for $29/mo for 12 months? Has anyone heard of this, I can't find anything on the Comcast website (except that it says "DVR is not available in my area" which of course is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



The website doesn't mention the limited basic for $12.95, less $10.00 for cable Internet either. They don't tend to mention the lower price plans, and I think the web site also has problems with the different localities having different rates.


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *My bill:
> 
> 
> 12/06 - 01/05 DVR Service 9.95
> 
> 12/06 - 01/05 DVR Service Partial Month(s) 11/16-12/05 6.63
> 
> 12/06 - 01/05 Advanced Set-top Partial Month(s) 11/17-12/05 -3.16
> 
> 
> It may be that the return of the old box hasn't been registered properly, since you should have been credited for the partial month for that, too.
> 
> 
> Definitely make the call.*



I called and they fixed it (at least that's what the CSR told me). You better check your bills just in case.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorpi0_
> *I called and they fixed it (at least that's what the CSR told me). You better check your bills just in case.*



You can access your bill and a posting of any activity since the last billing by creating an online account access at https://www.comcast.com/membership/Login.asp 


Not long after my 6412 install I checked the recent activity, and noticed that nothing had been done to credit the return of my old box or to remove the upcoming month's charge (just as your bill indicated). I also called, and it showed up shortly thereafter on the recent activity page. Very handy info source.


----------



## jeff28

Q- Anyone with the MSFE guide, does the i-channels function on the main menu work? Mine hasn't worked for me yet so I'm just wondering...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Q- Anyone with the MSFE guide, does the i-channels function on the main menu work? Mine hasn't worked for me yet so I'm just wondering...*



Yes, they sem to work. Nothing very interesting , though...


----------



## scorpi0




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *You can access your bill and a posting of any activity since the last billing by creating an online account access at https://www.comcast.com/membership/Login.asp
> *



Thanks for the tip. I already have an online account setup and check it from time to time. Recent activity doesn't get posted there immediately though. Will check again in a couple days.


----------



## jkalles

Did anyone else have a problem with 110 tonight? My box was supposed to record Smallville, and it says there is a recording, but when I tell it to play it says that the show is over. Then when I try to watch it live, I don't get any response, like when I try to turn to KCTS when they are off the air. What the heck happened, and is it just me?


----------



## wareagle

I don't know about 110, but I had the same problem when INHD was off the air Sunday morning:


"I recorded 'The Pretenders' on 665 at 4AM (Sunday) morning and it shows on the menu, but any attempt to play it shows only a Start Over option which does nothing. The recording space number indicates that it wasn't actually recorded, which I attribute to the outage of the INHD channels. Anyone who was recording anything (Sunday) morning should be aware that the menu may indicate the presence of a recording which doesn't exist."


----------



## artshotwell

I had the same problem trying to record Smallville. Didn't get it on 110. I had also scheduled Jack & Bobbie on 110 at 9pm, so I switched that to 22 before 9am, so at least I got the show. I noticed at 10 that 110 was back up.


----------



## jjonesx86

Has anyone else had problems with either their favorite channel settings disappearing or scheduled recordings/series being dropped? I removed a bunch of channels and set favorites only to have them reset on several occasions. I gave up and didn't think about it anymore until I noticed that the two series I had set to record were also blown away.


Any ideas as to what may be going on? I know the box hasn't lost power so I assume Comcast must be doing something to flash the box or otherwise reset everything.


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I went to the 94th st store to get my 2 DVR remotes since they didnt have them when I got my 2 6412s. The two chicks there were really rude to me and they told me that my remotes work fine for the dvrs...... I called comcast on the phone and complained about not having the remotes for my dvrs and they said they wont have more until 1st 1/4 2005







but they said they would credit my account for 1 month DVR service to make up for not having the remotes......


:


----------



## magtour




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jjonesx86_
> *Has anyone else had problems with either their favorite channel settings disappearing or scheduled recordings/series being dropped? I removed a bunch of channels and set favorites only to have them reset on several occasions. I gave up and didn't think about it anymore until I noticed that the two series I had set to record were also blown away.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what may be going on? I know the box hasn't lost power so I assume Comcast must be doing something to flash the box or otherwise reset everything.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff*




I had the same problem today.. my series, and recorded programs (even the couple I had set as "Don't erase", were all cleared. I hope it won't be a continual thing. I really hate trying to get problems fixed through comcast. They are slow and uncaring.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *The two chicks there were really rude to me and they told me that my remotes work fine for the dvrs...*



The *C*u*S*tome*R* is always right? They need some attitude adjustment.


----------



## lojones

6412 was delivered yesterday, replacing a 6200. got the old remote, the tech had none of the new dvr remotes. overall i am extremely dissapointed. the PQ of SD is unwatchable, my wife actually got sick from the noisey and wiggly screen, which dropped the WAF a lot. cable directly to tv or though ReplayTV was just fine as it was through the old 6200.


the tech said that that is how all his installs have went, they plug it in and the first thing people say is 'the picture looks like crap'. he mentioned something about the SD channels going through the mpeg decoder or something on the new boxes *shrug*.


the interface is annoying since they took some buttons that i have been using for years and changed them. mostly i was use to pressing up or down to bring up the show title bar and then press up and down to scroll through the shows. but now those buttons are dvr funtions like pause and ff and stuff.


so essentially ive got a new cable box i can only use to record HD and have to switch over to my replay to watch normal tv (but only the 99 channels).


edit: 6412 is hooked to 43" panny lcd via component. dont have an hdmi adapter to try the dvi out. also had it hooked to my toshiba hd crt.


----------



## boykster

lojones,


I too was a bit annoyed about the button issues, as I loved being able to press up/down/left/right to see what was on later, and on other channels easily.


There is a fairly easy workaround, press "Ok" first, then the cursor keys work as expected (brings up mini-guide if you press up/down)...with one caveat.


-> when browsing in the mini-guide, the channels are listed in ascending order from top to bottom....so pressing "Up" goes to the channel with a lower number...on the old setup, pressing "Up" would go to the higher numbered channel. A bit annoying, but I'll get over it.


Rich


----------



## dbutner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lojones_
> *6412 was delivered yesterday, replacing a 6200. got the old remote, the tech had none of the new dvr remotes. overall i am extremely dissapointed. the PQ of SD is unwatchable, my wife actually got sick from the noisey and wiggly screen, which dropped the WAF a lot. cable directly to tv or though ReplayTV was just fine as it was through the old 6200.
> 
> 
> the tech said that that is how all his installs have went, they plug it in and the first thing people say is 'the picture looks like crap'. he mentioned something about the SD channels going through the mpeg decoder or something on the new boxes *shrug*.
> *



Well, I'm somewhat glad to hear it is just not me because I went with the Comcast Dish Buy Back deal. The installer said I had 60 days to decide if I am unhappy with the PQ they will come back and install my dish back. I had this hooked up on Monday afternoon and I just called back today and told them to bring back my dish. The SD PQ on channels 1-99 is pure crap on my EDTV plasma, so I'm sticking with D*. Fortunately, I waited before calling to cancel D*. I'll let you know if I have any troubles getting my dish back - all I got connected with so far was a recording.


----------



## Nausicaa

I use the TiVo to handle my SD programming, so can't really comment on the 6412 there (though it looks okay). Digital is decent (I record BBS America, Discovery Science, and National Geographic Channel) and HD is quite nice. Though I do wish ABC could figure out how to broadcast a solid and stable 16:9 HD signal from 8:00PM to 9:00PM on Wednesdays. I swear, I have never seen so many problems like I do with "Lost". I mean NBC is bulletproof with "The West Wing" and "Law and Order" and WB never barfed "Smallville" (till last night.







) and "Angel".


----------



## drbenson

Troubleshooting here- did anyone else, particularly in Kitsap or OTA, have ER HD breaking up severely last night? I recorded on my 6412, and it was pretty bad. Trying to determine whether it was the signal KING was putting out or something between headend and my DVR that's the problem. Thanks.


----------



## jimre

ER looked fine here in North Bend last night. Still had the brief sound drop-out every 30-60 seconds on KING-HD, as always - but the picture was perfect.


----------



## boykster

ER was fine in Shoreline (N. Seattle area) as well....a few sound drop outs (not nearly every 30-60 secs) but other than that...just fine.


Does anyone else notice that the HD drama programming from NBC is MUCH darker than say INHD or ABC?


I'm always having to change my brightness/contrast settings whenever I watch Law & Order/ER. It got so irritating that I made 2 profiles on my plasma and a hotkey on my pronto to switch them


Rich


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *Does anyone else notice that the HD drama programming from NBC is MUCH darker than say INHD or ABC?*



Oh...yes. I've noticed.. And, I've done what you ahve...created a separate profile for NBC.


----------



## Steve Goff

A seemingly silly question: I'd asumed that the 6412 need not be turned on to record a show, but mine has not been recording a series recording that I set up. So, does the 6412 have to be left on to record?


----------



## nodrog2

Steve: According to the CSR who delivered my second 6412 today - no, the box can be turned off and it still records. I haven't tried that yet as I have been leaving it on 24/7. He said it would be wise to turn it off at night which I will do from now on. I had it replaced because of many power down situations, at any time.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Steve Goff_
> *A seemingly silly question: I'd asumed that the 6412 need not be turned on to record a show, but mine has not been recording a series recording that I set up. So, does the 6412 have to be left on to record?*



It does not need to be turned on to record. Mine's been doing fine recording while turned off.


----------



## djmattyb

I allready have my new cable box and I love it. Before I had it, I called Comcast to ask when the DVR would be available, they told me I'd start seeing ads on TV and would get something in the mail from Comcast about them. Well, thanks to this message board, I didn't wait. My question is, has anyone in Western Washington seen any mention of a DVR from Comcast on a TV commercial or as an ad in the mail?


----------



## wareagle

Just what is turned off by the power button? Does it save wear on the disk (if not currently recording)? Does it interfere with downloads of guide data?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *I allready have my new cable box and I love it. Before I had it, I called Comcast to ask when the DVR would be available, they told me I'd start seeing ads on TV and would get something in the mail from Comcast about them. Well, thanks to this message board, I didn't wait. My question is, has anyone in Western Washington seen any mention of a DVR from Comcast on a TV commercial or as an ad in the mail?*



They don't even acknowledge its availability here on their web site. No ads, no mail, and no emails.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Just what is turned off by the power button? Does it save wear on the disk (if not currently recording)? Does it interfere with downloads of guide data?*



It appears that only the output is shut off. Guide data is still collected. s/w updates happen...recordings take place. Far as I can tell, the HD never stops, ever.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *I allready have my new cable box and I love it. Before I had it, I called Comcast to ask when the DVR would be available, they told me I'd start seeing ads on TV and would get something in the mail from Comcast about them. Well, thanks to this message board, I didn't wait. My question is, has anyone in Western Washington seen any mention of a DVR from Comcast on a TV commercial or as an ad in the mail?*



Just got mine installed, and I solely thank this site for that! Man, the idea of being able to record HD programs that I miss because I'm not home or asleep is well worth the extra price per month.


----------



## darinp2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by darinp2_
> *Glad to hear you got it worked out at least. I didn't have Comcast when I called the other day (I cancelled maybe 6 months ago after getting tired of waiting for their DVR). I told them I wanted 2 of these boxes with just the local HD channels and INHD1 and 2. The total for the package was $26.98 and then another $19.90 for the 2 boxes. However, I'm giving them a DishNetwork receiver (and a dish if they want to take it down) and they will give me $25 off for 16 months. So, for a while my bill should be $21.88 plus taxes and things. They didn't say anything about needing any other packages and I guess I'll find out on Thursday when they come by if they try to renege on that. I may add Showtime or other things later as DIRECTV is compressing that one quite a bit.
> *



Okay, I got my bill and it wasn't even really close to these numbers. I called and talked to somebody and it looks like the guy took the $25 off twice. The Digital Classic is $11.99 and the Basic Cable is $39.99, which takes that part to $26.98 with the $25 off. Then the first DVR was $9.95, but the second one was $15.05. So, instead of being $21.88 total it is $51.98. I see where the mistakes are now, so there really isn't anyway of me getting the original amount. And since the $25 discount is tied to the Basic Cable package it wouldn't save me much to cancel that even if I could.


At least I've been very happy getting the IMAX movies and things from INHD. And I'm liking the interface on the 6412 a whole lot more than the 6800 (or whatever it was) I had in the past.


--Darin


----------



## mdbunting

Are any of you using plasma displays (with the new box: Moto 6412)?


I just pulled the trigger on a 42" Plasma (Dell 4200HD) to replace my aging CRT (Sony 57")...


All this "crappy picture" talk on the SD channels kinda concerns me, but I'm hoping the plasma will handle it better than my older crt.


Any experiences with the 6412 and plasma displays?


----------



## wareagle

This is encouraging. Perhaps the Sonics will do something like this.


Comcast to Carry 40 Denver Nuggets Games in High-Definition This Season

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/041203/laf057_1.html


----------



## Roto

That's what they should be using KONG-HD for, but I doubt they have any kind of deal this year. Maybe next year after they've been back to the playoffs, unless they can still do something now.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mdbunting_
> *Are any of you using plasma displays (with the new box: Moto 6412)?
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a 42" Plasma (Dell 4200HD) to replace my aging CRT (Sony 57")...
> 
> 
> All this "crappy picture" talk on the SD channels kinda concerns me, but I'm hoping the plasma will handle it better than my older crt.
> 
> 
> Any experiences with the 6412 and plasma displays?*



Yes, I'm using a Pansonic 42" plasma and the crappy analog channels still look crappy. The best video processor in the world can't fix this: a noisy output from the analog tuner, which is further chopped up into a wiggly mess by the DVR's MPEG encoder.


Note - this PQ problem with the 6412 is with the ANALOG channels, not all SD channels. The digital SD channels are fine.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *That's what they should be using KONG-HD for, but I doubt they have any kind of deal this year. Maybe next year after they've been back to the playoffs, unless they can still do something now.*



I believe FSN has exclusive rights to the Sonics games this season...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Note - this PQ problem with the 6412 is with the ANALOG channels, not all SD channels. The digital SD channels are fine.



Don't remember where I saw this (this thread perhaps?) but there was a posting where someone said that Comcast will be simulcasting analog channels as didgital channels in the relatively near future. Anyone know about this?


----------



## wareagle

I just received my Comcast bill, and it has one of their little promo enclosures that includes info about the DVR being available.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Don't remember where I saw this (this thread perhaps?) but there was a posting where someone said that Comcast will be simulcasting analog channels as didgital channels in the relatively near future. Anyone know about this?*



Not sure when or how - but this is a tough one for Comcast. On the one hand they have to compete with all-digital satellite products, and right now the analog PQ on their DVR is nothing short of disastrous.


On the other hand analog TV is convenient. It sure is handy to be able to plug in any old TV into any old outlet and receive channels 2-99 without a set-top box of any kind. I get zero OTA reception where I live, and I'd sure hate to have to buy or lease set-top boxes for secondary TVs like my guest room, garage, basement - just to watch primary channels.


----------



## buddma

Is it me or does it seem the analog channels through the 6412 seem muted? The box reset itself yesterday while I was watching and now the volume on 2-99 seems soft.


----------



## jameskollar

Jimre,


I agree with what you said, but this is not exactly what I meant. I don't remember where I saw this (maybe I was just dreaming) but it was my understanding that Comcast would keep analog channels (at least for the next couple of years) but would add simultaneous broadcasting in digital. This would require a STB (thats what a 6412 would be) but now you could have the best for both worlds. Ahhh, I was probably just dreaming....


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Don't remember where I saw this (this thread perhaps?) but there was a posting where someone said that Comcast will be simulcasting analog channels as didgital channels in the relatively near future. Anyone know about this?*



That's new to me, but as long as the bitrate is decent that will be wonderful. I am blessed with decent analog channels but a good all-digital solution would be great. I know Comcast would love to do it but there may be too many crotchety old farts out there who will freak out.


----------



## ianken

Well, the WAF factor on the DCT6412 is quite low. She likes the guide, likes HD and admits that it is way, way, WAY better than the previous Gemstar POS.


But the killer for her, and I think this is probably common: no 30 second skip. Our first PVR was a Replay4K, replaced with a 5K and now, in addition to the 6412 we have a dual tuner Windows XP Media Center rig (home built, no store bought POS) and she prefers the MCE rig hands down. No HD on the MCE rig, but 30sec skip and a UI that is SCREAMING FAST with a UI that makes finding and browsing the 320GB worth of stored TV a breeze.


And I agree. I still use the DCT because I will endure the FF reflex challenge for HD but for most stuff, the MC box gets the use. If MSFT ever provides a digital cable CableCard solution for MC then I think the Comcast box will be relegated to, well, being returned for a plain 6200 for the occasional PPV use.


----------



## JasG

Regarding all-digital and those sets scattered around our houses.. There is an industry initiative to come up with small 'set back boxes'. Perhaps by the end of 2005.


Here is an article about it.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasG_
> *Regarding all-digital and those sets scattered around our houses.. There is an industry initiative to come up with small 'set back boxes'. Perhaps by the end of 2005.
> 
> 
> Here is an article about it.*



Seems like they could just use all the non-DVR units being returned by people for DVR units.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I'll admit I don't know enough about this technically, but why can't they just develop something you put where the cable enters the house or on the box outside of the house?


----------



## xkode2002

On the thread of the extra storage at PVRBlog.com. I plugged in the drive Bronson90 specified (Maxtor OneTouch 250GB USB drive) and got nada. Either this is BS or there is some secret to getting the box to format the drive.


----------



## wareagle

I noticed "Northwest Backroads" on KONG-HD (106) appearing in the list of HD programs tonight at 7. I recorded it & just verified that it was in HD. A first for KONG, as far as I know.


----------



## Karyk

What's the cost of cable Internet here, after the initial discount? I want to make sure I'm getting my discount for having TV service also.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I'll admit I don't know enough about this technically, but why can't they just develop something you put where the cable enters the house or on the box outside of the house?*



Each channel on digital cable is a MPEG2 video stream, the same video technology use din DVDs. Lets say there are 200 digital channels. This black box would need to tune, decode and output all of those 200 channels at once in analog form on cable.


Your current set top box has one MPEG2 decoder in it. This black box would need 200. It would also need 200 tuners and 200 RF modulators to take the decoded digital video and pout the analog version ona discrete frequency.


Perhaps some day you could stuff all this oin a few chunks of silicon but not today and not for the forseeable future. FWIW I think by the time it is possible to do this it will not be needed. All TVs will be digital capable and set tob boxes will be dirt cheap. You won;t stick one box on the house, but a cheap $20 box next to each TV.


My $.02


----------



## nodrog2

My monthly internet charge is 45.95. I also have cable tv,with the new 6412 box. My cost has been the same for many months. Should I (we) be getting a discount for having both services and if so, is my 45.95 cost including the discount?


----------



## burger23

If you are getting Internet and Digital TV service for $46/month, I would run and hide... and keep real quiet. My monthly bill, for the same services, is over double yours.


----------



## IssaquahHD

He's saying just his internet is $46. This is the correct charge, if you didn't have the tv service also the cost would be $55/month for just internet.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *My monthly internet charge is 45.95. I also have cable tv,with the new 6412 box. My cost has been the same for many months. Should I (we) be getting a discount for having both services and if so, is my 45.95 cost including the discount?*



its 42.95 if you have your own modem


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Seems like they could just use all the non-DVR units being returned by people for DVR units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well, yeah... but for anyone like my wife, a box is a no-go in the kitchen - and they are too expensive to just give away. Perhaps when they are fully depreciated...


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Whats up with no 5.1 audio on Monday Night Football on 104???


----------



## WiFi-Spy

YEAHHHHH Go SEAHAWKS!!!!


on a side note:


KOMO decided to flip the dolby 5.1 switch in the third quarter.....


----------



## wezar

5.1 OTA for the entire game. I wish the Hawks would flip the switch for a whole game....


----------



## thesoze

go seahawks? man, they sucked bigtime - there's always the sonics...about the playoffs - they're done!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wezar_
> *5.1 OTA for the entire game. I wish the Hawks would flip the switch for a whole game....*



I watched OTA and the A/V receiver said it was DD 5.1 but the audio and my ears said it was more like stereo until 8:03 left in the third quarter, when, all of the sudden, the REAL DD 5.1 started, complete with crowd and stadium PA announcer in the rear speakers.


I noticed several times through the program before that they seemed to switch audio and quickly switch back, as if trying to get it to work.


I have a feeling that KOMO-DT was playing conservative and shipping us stereo over "DD 5.1" until they could confirm that the 5.1 channel assignments were correct, so that we would not have to listen to announcers in the left rear speaker again.


The third and fourth quarter audio remained DD 5.1. Too bad the Seahawks were not as stable to the end.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lojones_
> *the PQ of SD is unwatchable, my wife actually got sick from the noisey and wiggly screen, which dropped the WAF a lot. cable directly to tv or though ReplayTV was just fine as it was through the old 6200.
> *



That is odd, My 6412 renders video exactly like the 6200. Keep riding Comcast until they fix it. Video quality wise the 6412 I have is quite nice and way better than my Replay image wise.


But as I've ntoed before I have a very good cable feed.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *He's saying just his internet is $46. This is the correct charge, if you didn't have the tv service also the cost would be $55/month for just internet.*



Thanks, but is this the cost with their modem as someone indicated? I seem to be having a problem where they keep thinking they're renting me a modem.


----------



## Karyk

I only watched the MNF off Comcast for a few minutes, I think during the second quarter. I had to go back to OTA because there was a slight pumping (up and down) of the volume that bothered me. Didn't anyone else notice that?


----------



## Malcolm_B

I don't know what was more painful, watching the Hawks fall apart (as usual) or the various glitches with MNF. I had the volume problems and numerous ticks and freezes throughout the game. I recorded Arrested Development in HD and there was not one single glitch during the entire show. Is this only an ABC HD problem, because this is what made me quit watching LOST in HD a while ago.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Thanks, but is this the cost with their modem as someone indicated? I seem to be having a problem where they keep thinking they're renting me a modem.*



$45.95 includes modem lease and cable multiproduct discount.


----------



## JawKnee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *I don't know what was more painful, watching the Hawks fall apart (as usual) or the various glitches with MNF. I had the volume problems and numerous ticks and freezes throughout the game. I recorded Arrested Development in HD and there was not one single glitch during the entire show. Is this only an ABC HD problem, because this is what made me quit watching LOST in HD a while ago.*



I'm not sure if it's an ABC HD only issue, but I'm pretty sure it's more common with ABC HD.


----------



## Al Shing

I'm a season ticket holder, so I go see the games at the stadium.


Thanks to the 6412, I am able to see, for the first time, a Seahawks home game in HD. Too bad about the loss, and the DD audio screw-up.


You would think that Paul Allen would be a strong supporter of getting the HD signal to all of the plasma screens in the Club section, but they were all showing SD, as they have been through all the Fox broadcasts this season.


Has anyone ever seen an HD signal on any of the plasmas going up in bars and restaurants in this area? I haven't seen a one.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *I don't know what was more painful, watching the Hawks fall apart (as usual) or the various glitches with MNF. I had the volume problems and numerous ticks and freezes throughout the game. I recorded Arrested Development in HD and there was not one single glitch during the entire show. Is this only an ABC HD problem, because this is what made me quit watching LOST in HD a while ago.*



I don't remember what channel Lost is on, but ABC through KOMO seems to have the most HD glitches. Last night was relatively good for KOMO HD. There have been many shows where it was completely unwatchable. That's why I posted a few days ago asking about the Vegas odds on KOMO screwing up the Audio.


----------



## Malcolm_B

LOST is on ABC, which is why I only watch it SD, although at least now I can record the HD and watch it later, after watching the SD version so I can see it without glitches.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *$45.95 includes modem lease and cable multiproduct discount.*



The price should be $3 less if you provide your own modem: $42.95 with discount for cable TV and $52.95 without the discount.


These appear to be nationwide prices from all I have read here on the forum.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

That makes sense. Thanks.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Each channel on digital cable is a MPEG2 video stream, the same video technology use din DVDs. Lets say there are 200 digital channels. This black box would need to tune, decode and output all of those 200 channels at once in analog form on cable.
> 
> 
> Your current set top box has one MPEG2 decoder in it. This black box would need 200. It would also need 200 tuners and 200 RF modulators to take the decoded digital video and pout the analog version ona discrete frequency.
> 
> 
> Perhaps some day you could stuff all this oin a few chunks of silicon but not today and not for the forseeable future. FWIW I think by the time it is possible to do this it will not be needed. All TVs will be digital capable and set tob boxes will be dirt cheap. You won;t stick one box on the house, but a cheap $20 box next to each TV.
> 
> 
> My $.02*


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Hmm, that's odd. I could swear they were HD when I went to the first ever regular season game there.


Last night must have been painful.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *I'm a season ticket holder, so I go see the games at the stadium.
> 
> 
> Thanks to the 6412, I am able to see, for the first time, a Seahawks home game in HD. Too bad about the loss, and the DD audio screw-up.
> 
> 
> You would think that Paul Allen would be a strong supporter of getting the HD signal to all of the plasma screens in the Club section, but they were all showing SD, as they have been through all the Fox broadcasts this season.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen an HD signal on any of the plasmas going up in bars and restaurants in this area? I haven't seen a one.*


----------



## SteveCoug




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dbutner_
> *Well, I'm somewhat glad to hear it is just not me because I went with the Comcast Dish Buy Back deal. The installer said I had 60 days to decide if I am unhappy with the PQ they will come back and install my dish back. I had this hooked up on Monday afternoon and I just called back today and told them to bring back my dish. The SD PQ on channels 1-99 is pure crap on my EDTV plasma, so I'm sticking with D*. Fortunately, I waited before calling to cancel D*. I'll let you know if I have any troubles getting my dish back - all I got connected with so far was a recording.*



I was just about to do the same thing. I have Dish and I was going to go for the Comcast HD deal, mainly to get local stations and Mariner games in HD. I have good line of sight for OTA HD, so I could go that route if I wanted, but I need Comcast to get the Mariners in HD.


However, I'm not willing to give up the PQ of the basic channels.


Your experience confirmed my fears: PQ of SD still sucks on cable!


That was one of my main reasons to switch to Dish years ago.


I could keep my Dish for my upstairs TV's and get a Comcast HD box for my home theater. I never watch regular TV there except for football and baseball games, but that seems kind of crazy.


If I get the Dish HD package, I would need to get an antenna for the local stations and still no Mariners in HD. Bummer!


Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## jsmbluecar

Yes the picture quality of the analog channels sucks through the dvr. However this doesn't bother me because it ALREADY sucked. Watching SD programming on a front projector is a waste of time any way you cut it.


----------



## SteveCoug




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Yes the picture quality of the analog channels sucks through the dvr. However this doesn't bother me because it ALREADY sucked. Watching SD programming on a front projector is a waste of time any way you cut it.*



Actually, I watch SD broadcasts on my front projector on a 92" diagonal screen and it looks good from Dish Network. Not as sharp as a DVD, but still very watchable. The only channels that are somewhat fuzzy are the local channels because those go through so many hops by the time Dish rebroadcasts them to me. However, I am sure they are MUCH clearer than the PQ on cable. That's why I dumped cable to begin with.


If you had Satelite TV you would immediately see an improvement in your basic channels. It sounds like most of you don't watch them but that's about all we watch -- other than DVD's. So the PQ of basic channels is very important to me.


So the bottom line is I have decided to stick with Dish and go OTA for local HD channels. The real bummer is that I still won't be able to watch the Mariners in HD becuase apparently only Comcast has those broadcasts.

My next step is to encourage the Mariners to cut a deal with Dish Network.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Has anyone ever seen an HD signal on any of the plasmas going up in bars and restaurants in this area? I haven't seen a one.*



Last time I was at The Cliff House Restaurant in Tacoma they had HD running on their plasma. I asked about it at the time, since it was the first restaurant I noticed with HD, and they told me it was via Comcast using a cable card in the plasma. It looked very nice to my eyes.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SteveCoug_
> *I could keep my Dish for my upstairs TV's and get a Comcast HD box for my home theater. I never watch regular TV there except for football and baseball games, but that seems kind of crazy.*



Don't forget about Comcast's limited basic, which in Seattle is $12.95 plus $4.95 for the HD box. If you have Comcast Cable Internet, you get a $10 credit off that, reducing the cost to $7.90 a month.


I have DirecTV for my DTivos, OTA for my Fusion and MyHD cards, and Comcast limited basic with an HD box (which I seldom even turn on). And the Mariners in HD is included with that package (or at least it was this last year--it could be different next year).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SteveCoug_
> *... However, I am sure they are MUCH clearer than the PQ on cable. That's why I dumped cable to begin with...*



IMHO, the PQ problem isn't so much the analog cable signal itself. It's not going to be as consistent & reliable as digital - but if you have proper signal strength and a decent tuner then the analog cable PQ *can* look pretty darn good. The real problem is these Motorola set-top boxes. First, their analog tuner seems to be pretty marginal compared with the tuner in my TVs and Replays. Second, the new DVR box (6412) makes the situation TEN TIMES WORSE by only letting you watch the MPEG-compressed version of the analog picture, not the original. To me, it would be acceptable if they simply added a "DVR Bypass" button on the 6412. That way if I didn't care about trick play, the analog PQ wouldn't be any worse than on the previous 6200 boxes - which wasn't that bad.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *IMHO, the PQ problem isn't so much the analog cable signal itself. It's not going to be as consistent & reliable as digital - but if you have proper signal strength and a decent tuner then the analog cable PQ *can* look pretty darn good.*



Another contributing factor can be what digital TV's do with an analog feed via the TV's built-in deinterlacing. As anyone who has done the comparison knows, the digital TV's display an analog signal much more poorly than an analog TV does. Obviously, the analog TV can't display HD though.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I look at it this way, the worse SD looks the better HD seems to look when I watch it. Now, if they can only get through an episode of LOST without a glitch!


----------



## ericjut

Finally, there's another contributor: there's an extra splitter in that 6412, which will affect the analog signal strength compared to the 5100/6200. In my case, I also needed an extra splitter outside to accomodate my QAM board that I bought recently. Losing about 6db of signal over my SD analog channels made some totally unwatchable (for example channel 6, KONG, had snow and static on the audio!).


Because of that and tons of other reasons:

- No 30 sec skip or any good commercial skipping functionality

- No real interest to watch anything showing on digital/HD channels other than locals

- On demand not working anymore

- Comcast requiring of having digital classic + full analog package

- Constant annoying chirping noises

I decided to return my box earlier this week. I know things will get better, and in time, I may go grab it again. But in the meantime, I think I'm going to take advantage of using my QAM tuner on my HTPC to record local HD channels until an OpenCable solution comes.


On the bright side, my monthly Comcast cable bill went from $66 to $13/mo and my SD analog channels are watchable again!










One funny thing, I must have been the first one to return the DVR box in Redmond because the 2 girls there looked at me like I was an alien when they saw that I was returning a 6412.










-eric


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *One funny thing, I must have been the first one to return the DVR box in Redmond because the 2 girls there looked at me like I was an alien when they saw that I was returning a 6412.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*



Your story makes me feel better. I didn't jump on one of these because I didn't want to jump my cable bill up, and am not quite ready to ditch DirecTV. Now I feel better. Thanks!


----------



## wareagle

My SD channels look just as good with the 6412 as they did with the 5100, and you'd have a better chance of getting Charlton Heston to give up all his firearms than you would getting me to give the 6412 back.


----------



## ericjut

wareagle,


I gather you don't have any other ways to PVR HD, right? I would probably feel the same way if I didn't either.


But right now, even the buggy Fusion software looks like a better solution to me. And certainly a cheaper one: my tuner card is going to pay for itself in less than 4 months with the savings over my Comcast bill.










And as far as your SD channels go, I'm glad you don't have a problem with that, as it seems like you're getting a strong cable signal to your house. Unfortunately, as we clearly see in this thread, not everybody is in the same situation...


-eric


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *But in the meantime, I think I'm going to take advantage of using my QAM tuner on my HTPC to record local HD channels until an OpenCable solution comes.*



Isn't the new Sony box already shipping? I thought I read recently that it's available now.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *
> 
> I gather you don't have any other ways to PVR HD, right? I would probably feel the same way if I didn't either.
> *



That's correct, and I prefer the integrated solution to an external one, since almost all my recording is for the purpose of time-shifting rather than archiving.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> But right now, even the buggy Fusion software looks like a better solution to me. And certainly a cheaper one: my tuner card is going to pay for itself in less than 4 months with the savings over my Comcast bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as your SD channels go, I'm glad you don't have a problem with that, as it seems like you're getting a strong cable signal to your house. Unfortunately, as we clearly see in this thread, not everybody is in the same situation...
> *



Has anyone had any success in getting Comcast to upgrade the cable installation or otherwise improve the signal?


My only real complaints are with the ridiculous ABC/KOMO HD glitches and the equally ridiculous Cox/KIRO/Comcast feud.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Isn't the new Sony box already shipping? I thought I read recently that it's available now.*



Looks like it's due in stock 'soon' but isn't actually shipping quite yet.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...&s=electronics


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Has anyone had any success in getting Comcast to upgrade the cable installation or otherwise improve the signal?*



This is the reason that I willingly paid the $15.00 upgrade fee rather than pickup a box in the cable store. I wanted to be satisfied with the picture quality before the tech left my house. They also measured the signal strength at the outlet before proceeding with the box swap.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *My SD channels look just as good with the 6412 as they did with the 5100, and you'd have a better chance of getting Charlton Heston to give up all his firearms than you would getting me to give the 6412 back.*



Are you talking about analog channels? Cause that's the problem. SD digital channels are fine.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Are you talking about analog channels? Cause that's the problem. SD digital channels are fine.*



Yes, analog. It looks OK. The one Fox Sports program I was able to compare on their SD digital and analog channels was essentially the same (I had to record them on the DVR in order to compare).


----------



## rverginia

My PQ seems to be the same whether I go through the box or direct in throught a splitter. I think what I am seeing is that the HD picture is so good that all else pales in compairison.


As you all know, the HD quality control of ABC shows (Lost, Housewives, Boston Legal) is horrible. Does anyone have an address for the engineering departments of KOMO and ABC so I can e-mail my complaints? I suggest we start a letter writing campaign to let them know that this is unacceptable. Comcast really should go to bat for us since we are paying extra for bad service.


----------



## wareagle

I sent the following email to [email protected] and [email protected] (couldn't find an email for any tech people)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I don't know where the problem lies (ABC or KOMO), but the HDTV quality control here in Seattle is unacceptable. There is almost never a program which is not ruined by periods of audio and video dropouts. This has driven many of us to give up watching your programs in HD, since the technical problems are so bad. The same problems have been reported over-the-air, but I have contacted Comcast in hopes that they can support us in our efforts to get what we pay them for. It's not just me, as everyone contributing to this forum has the same problem:
http://*******.com/5bwka 

(this forum)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I also sent a similar email to the only contact available on the Comcast site, and received the expected response:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you for contacting Comcast Cable.


Thank you for contacting us with your HDTV signal.


I apologize that while I am unable to resolve this for you via e-mail, I

have forwarded your concerns and will have an Account Executive contact

you as soon as possible.


We appreciate your patience and understanding, and look forward to being

able to properly assist you.


If you have any questions or concerns, please respond to this email.


Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may

respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.


Thank you for choosing Comcast.


Help us improve our e-mail customer support! Please click here to take a

quick survey. http://www.comcastsupport.com/emails...caseid=5239343 


Sincerely,


Dawn

Comcast Online Customer Support

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


If anyone contacts me as a result of either of these I'll pass on whatever comes of it. If a Comcast person calls, I'll be sure to push the KIRO-HD button too.


----------



## Babula

rverginia

[My PQ seems to be the same whether I go through the box or direct in throught a splitter. I think what I am seeing is that the HD picture is so good that all else pales in compairison.]


You win the prize! There is no question in my mind that what you say is true and identifies what is really going on.


----------



## sonu55

So today, I have lost all of my recordings, all of them, and all scheduled. Also I have the space used up still, has anyone had this problem? Is there anyway to get them back, they still seem to be on the drive?


----------



## sonu55

After rebooting the box (unplugging and plugging it back) got the recordings back but lost the all of the scheduled recordings. This seems to be a known issue.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *My PQ seems to be the same whether I go through the box or direct in throught a splitter. I think what I am seeing is that the HD picture is so good that all else pales in compairison.*



I doubt it. I don't have the DVR version of the Moto box, but I do have the HD version. The analog channels through that box don't even begin to compare to the analog channels through DirecTV. I haven't tried hooking Comcast up directly to my TV to see if its tuner can do a better job.


----------



## DougM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sonu55_
> *So today, I have lost all of my recordings, all of them, and all scheduled. Also I have the space used up still, has anyone had this problem? Is there anyway to get them back, they still seem to be on the drive?*



we lost all of our stuff today as well. could you point me to where others are discussing this?


----------



## buddma

Ditto here on losing the recordings, I did restart the box by pulling the power plug. Now all my recordings are asking me for my PIN number. Does this go away after awhile?


----------



## burger23

Add one more person that lost recording and scheduled shows. Unpluging the box restored the -previously recorded shows-- but as above, lost the scheduled recordings.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I....The analog channels through that box don't even begin to compare to the analog channels through DirecTV. ...*



but DirecTV doesn't have any analog channels....


----------



## Chhuong

chalk up another one for losing recordings and all the other good stuff that comcast has brought upon us!!! Directv is looking so good right now!!


----------



## wareagle

Surprise! I actually received a nice response from Don Wilkinson of KOMO, with an explanation of what they believe the problem to be:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi Sam -


We are painfully aware of the HDTV problems and are pressing hard to get it repaired. It is extremely troubling to me as well. KOMO has devoted a lot of resources to create and broadcast local HDTV programming, and to have these problems with network pass through that should normally be a 'slam dunk' is quite distressing.


The ABC network has two different program channels on C-band satellite. The first transponder is the regular Standard Definition network service that is used by KOMO during non-HDTV programming times. The second transponder carries only the High Definition version of the same program. Those stations that are not equipped to broadcast HDTV stick with SD, while KOMO and other stations switch to the second, HD feed. If there is a failure of the digital transmission system, the SD video can be switched in, at least providing a 4x3 version of the program. This is what happened at the beginning of "Lost" this week.


KOMO has been experiencing periodic breakup and momentary loss of audio on the HD satellite feed. A lot of effort has been spent trying to identify the problem. Some changes were made in the studio digital processing to try to resolve the breakup, and it appears likely that the changes resulted in the audio problems. Our techs are going through the system to correct the audio issues.


The breakup has been very troubling. It occurs in groups, 6-8 breaks spaced several seconds apart, then goes away only to return a half hour or so later. We are looking into the possibility of interference from a military airborne radar, such as AWACS, that operate on a nearby frequency.


Rest assured that we are doing everything we can to get these issues straightened out.


Best regards,


Don Wilkinson

Fisher Communications

KOMO-TV, KOMO-DT


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *but DirecTV doesn't have any analog channels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know you're joking, but I did mean the locals that would be analog OTA.


I'm not sure at what point in the process they are converted to digital, but I'm pretty sure they are not sent to DirecTV in digital format. Back when they were building the new federal courthouse, the path of the signal was affected for KING & KONG, causing ghosting that I assume means it was analog at that point.


It is somewhat of a mystery to me why Comcast's locals are so bad. I've seen locals out on a small time cable system on Hood Canal that looked a lot better than what Comcast delivers within the city limits of Seattle. Perhaps the 20" TV was simply masking the defects, but I didn't look at the picture out there and think: "I should tell these people to get DirecTV" at least for the picture.


----------



## Budget_HT

Many of the Seattle local stations send their signals over fiber links to the DirecTV POP site in downtown Seattle. I assume that the signals are transmitted digitally over the fiber, meaning that they leave the studios as digital. (If someone knows better, please speak up.)


A year or so ago, we saw increasing deterioration of channel 9 and a couple others on DirecTV Seattle locals. At the time, building construction was gradually blocking the line of site between the DirecTV POP site (at the Westin Building) and the Capitol Hill transmitters. The solution was to abandon the antenna at the Westin building and replace it with fiber feeds.


If you look carefully, you can see ghosts and other OTA artifacts on some DirecTV Seattle locals. KONG is one example of that.


Lately, I have been watching and recording OTA digital SD and HD for the Seattle locals, so I am probably not current on the status of the SD feeds to DirecTV.


----------



## artshotwell

I want to know which stations send their signal via fiber. I see a noticible difference between KOMO and KIRO's analog PQ. I have ghosts on KOMO, while KIRO is clean.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I want to know which stations send their signal via fiber. I see a noticible difference between KOMO and KIRO's analog PQ. I have ghosts on KOMO, while KIRO is clean.*



The discussion was of which locals send their signal to DirecTV via a digital feed. Ghosts on Comcast's systems could indicate leakage anywhere in the system (including bad cabling in your home). I haven't noticed any ghosts in my Comcast analog locals, but I really haven't watched them much either because they look so bad for other reasons.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *The discussion was of which locals send their signal to DirecTV via a digital feed. Ghosts on Comcast's systems could indicate leakage anywhere in the system (including bad cabling in your home). I haven't noticed any ghosts in my Comcast analog locals, but I really haven't watched them much either because they look so bad for other reasons.*



I don't suspect the wiring in my home. It's new. And, it's unlikely we'd pick up ghosts here, anyway. Ghosts are delayed signals coming on a time delay. No chance of picking anything up off the air in Anacortes.


I don't know how Seattle signals get to Skagit County. The headend up at Skagit Regional Airport outside Burlington leaves me with the impression that it's off-air, what with all the single-channel VHF antennas. But, I certainly don't know. They could be left from an earlier cable owner. For the heck of it, I'll check KOMO's picture at the Comcast office in Burlington.


I just know for me...KOMO (single ghost) and CBC (multiple ghosts) are the worst, followed by KING & KONG. All other analog and digital signals look very good to excellent.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I didn't lose any of my recordings, although it didn't record LOST for me; if someone is watching the same channel that is being recorded, will it not record? I'm one of those guys who never read manuals.


----------



## artshotwell

It will, indeed, record if you're watching the same channel.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thanks, Art! Makes me go "Hmmmmm..." I have so many things scheduled that I really can't remember if the thing recorded them or not as well!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I don't suspect the wiring in my home. It's new. And, it's unlikely we'd pick up ghosts here, anyway. Ghosts are delayed signals coming on a time delay. No chance of picking anything up off the air in Anacortes.
> 
> 
> I don't know how Seattle signals get to Skagit County. The headend up at Skagit Regional Airport outside Burlington leaves me with the impression that it's off-air, what with all the single-channel VHF antennas. But, I certainly don't know. They could be left from an earlier cable owner. For the heck of it, I'll check KOMO's picture at the Comcast office in Burlington.
> 
> 
> I just know for me...KOMO (single ghost) and CBC (multiple ghosts) are the worst, followed by KING & KONG. All other analog and digital signals look very good to excellent.*



Art:


Earlier, I was describing the fiber-based signal paths from stations to DirecTV, not Comcast.


I have no personal knowledge of how signals are delivered to Comcast, but I do have basic cable and I suspect, from what I see, that all are received OTA at the Comcast head end (for our area here near Renton).


There is a big timing difference between ghosts received at the antenna at the head end site and ghosts caused by intrusion, either in the Comcast facilities near my home, or in the inside wiring at my home (which is 30 years old and not perfect). I have seen examples of both, with the "close-to-home" ghosts showing noticably larger offsets (i.e., greater time differences) from the main signal.


I have performed cable picture quality tests by connecting the Comcast feed directly to one TV, bypassing all wiring inside my home. I see noise and ghosts (both kinds) on the local channels, and interference on some cable-only channels (I believe these are caused by UHF channel intrusion, based on comparing local UHF channel frequencies with the impacted cable channels).


We have NEVER had clean analog channels from Comcast (or their predecessors) at our house. That, plus numerous lengthy outages, drove me to DirecTV in the first place. I kept basic cable only because I have Comcast internet/cable modem service and the net cost for basic cable is only $3 per month because of the discounts for the bundle. Plus, my wife likes to watch NorthWest Cable News and that is only available from cable, not OTA or satellite.


I would like to see KONG perhaps add a digital subchannel for NWCN so I could disconnect my cable feed and simplify program selection on my TVs in the house. I say that for KONG because they rarely broadcast any HD programs.


----------



## artshotwell

That's a great idea for KONG to carry NWCN on a second digital channel!! Okay, on fiber & DirecTV. My experience with DirecTV (and I had it 'til last July) is that at least some channels were off the air. I remember when a downtown Seattle building was under construction, screwing up the signals of at least 3 stations.


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *Add one more person that lost recording and scheduled shows. Unpluging the box restored the -previously recorded shows-- but as above, lost the scheduled recordings.*



I gotta think somethings going on here, my box did the same thing yesterday . Powered down and all my recordings came back but scheduled recordings and series setups went bye bye.


My unit is on a UPS so I know for a fact I didn't loose power.


Pretty irritating IMO.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Surprise! I actually received a nice response from Don Wilkinson of KOMO, with an explanation of what they believe the problem to be*



Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## tluxon

I do all my timeshifting with one of my 3 Replays, because I never know what I might want to archive. That being the case, are there any compelling reasons I should have them swap out my 5100 for the 6412?


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *I do all my timeshifting with one of my 3 Replays, because I never know what I might want to archive. That being the case, are there any compelling reasons I should have them swap out my 5100 for the 6412?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tim*



HD time shifting and tricks.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *That's a great idea for KONG to carry NWCN on a second digital channel!!*



As I recall, a cable company, or cable companies, own NWCN, and use it as a draw toward cable. Unlikely it will appear on DirecTV or OTA.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *HD time shifting and tricks.*



What are the "tricks" that the 6412 does over the 5100?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *As I recall, a cable company, or cable companies, own NWCN, and use it as a draw toward cable. Unlikely it will appear on DirecTV or OTA.*



Actually KING owns NWCN, but there could be contractural limitations that prevent it from being broadcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *What are the "tricks" that the 6412 does over the 5100?*



Everything that depends on the DVR aspects, such as live pause, replay, etc.


----------



## Al Shing

Power went out yesterday and didn't come back on until 9:35PM. I came home and found that the 6412 started recording both Desperate Housewives and Survivor from that point on, and continued on with the scheduled 10PM recordings.


I was concerned that in this event, the DVR would just forget the scheduled recordings, but in this case, it did exactly what you want it to do.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Power went out yesterday and didn't come back on until 9:35PM. I came home and found that the 6412 started recording both Desperate Housewives and Survivor from that point on, and continued on with the scheduled 10PM recordings.
> 
> 
> I was concerned that in this event, the DVR would just forget the scheduled recordings, but in this case, it did exactly what you want it to do.*



That stuff is typically stored on hard drive for most DVRs.


I don't know how long it takes a Moto DVR to reboot, but you might want to invest in a cheap UPS. On a DTivo, losing power for 5 seconds means losing about 5 minutes of show.


----------



## Budget_HT

I second the suggestion to add UPS for your DVR.


My little UPS units were good investments for my DVR's. I saw about 20 or so power hits yesterday, the shortest being a split second and the longest about 2 seconds.


We usually turn off all computers and unneeded electronic devices, but since the DVR's run all the time, UPS is the way to go. For satellite, I also power the multiswitch from one of the UPS's so our DirecTiVo recordings can continue without interruption for almost an hour.


But, the biggest benefit of the UPS's is to keep the DVR's from reacting to unstable power conditions.


I would have preferred a single, larger UPS but I could not pass up a sale price of $15 each on a closeout for the smaller 320 VA units.


----------



## burger23

There is a known issue with the 6412 and reboots. This has happened to many, but most certainly, not all of us. No one is certainly why this happens. The way to restore is to unplug power for 10 seconds, and reboot. All recorded data is restored immediately (as it should be since it is written to the hard drive). But the Scheduled Shows is lost and has to be rebuilt, which would indicate that this is NOT written to the hard drive


----------



## IssaquahHD

What UPS's do you use?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *I second the suggestion to add UPS for your DVR.
> 
> 
> My little UPS units were good investments for my DVR's. I saw about 20 or so power hits yesterday, the shortest being a split second and the longest about 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> We usually turn off all computers and unneeded electronic devices, but since the DVR's run all the time, UPS is the way to go. For satellite, I also power the multiswitch from one of the UPS's so our DirecTiVo recordings can continue without interruption for almost an hour.
> 
> 
> But, the biggest benefit of the UPS's is to keep the DVR's from reacting to unstable power conditions.*


----------



## Budget_HT

IssaquahHD:


I'll have to look when I get home--I can't remember the brand, but I recall that they are rated at 320 VA. I would rather have had a single, larger UPS but I got these on a closeout price of $15 each.


----------



## IssaquahHD

I guess the size is really all I needed to know. Do you have one Directivo plugged into each of these UPS? If so how long do they typically last? Thanks for the info.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *IssaquahHD:
> 
> 
> I'll have to look when I get home--I can't remember the brand, but I recall that they are rated at 320 VA. I would rather have had a single, larger UPS but I got these on a closeout price of $15 each.*


----------



## Al Shing

 http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...2_comcast.html 


Council to vote on Comcast franchise


By Keith Ervin

Seattle Times staff reporter


An agreement to renew Comcast's cable-television franchise in unincorporated King County would reserve more channels for government, education and nonprofit programming than a controversial agreement that was negotiated but set aside last year.

However, some critics believe the agreement in principle which comes up for a vote today by the Metropolitan King County Council does too much for the company and too little for the public.


Under the five-year agreement, the company would give the county what one observer called a "signing bonus" of $1.2 million for making concessions on public-television programming and how data is sent and received between Internet providers and users.


Cable-television customers would pay less in fees for public, educational and government purposes; those fees would drop from the current $1 a month to 55 cents per month over the final three years of the deal.


King County Councilwoman Jane Hague, who supports the agreement, said it will give the county and other agencies the option to put noncommercial programming on 18 channels and to use 6 megahertz of data "bandwidth" when Comcast programming becomes entirely digital.


"That bandwidth is just like gold," said Hague, R-Kirkland.


The expanded bandwidth, which equates to broader access to Comcast's fiber-optic network, could be used to create eight to 10 more digital cable channels, offer high-definition television or operate "data-enhanced" video.


Data-enhanced video could allow viewers of a King County Council meeting, for instance, to download the text of an ordinance while watching the council debate the measure.


The 18 potential channels are fewer than the 25 possible in the current franchise agreement. Only nine channels are currently used.


Hague also touted Comcast's willingness to let its customers exchange data, such as e-mail messages, directly with government and nonprofit organizations through an arrangement known as "peering."


Peering, which traditionally does not involve any cash payments, allows users of one data network to exchange information with users of another network directly, rather than paying to route their data through intermediary carriers.


Without so-called peering, an e-mail message sent from downtown Seattle to Bellevue could be routed at higher cost through San Francisco, New York or elsewhere.


But critics of the franchise agreement say it is a retreat from the much bolder peering provisions of the existing agreement. That agreement allows for-profit members of the Seattle Internet Exchange to peer with Comcast.


Seattle Internet Exchange members say the company has failed to honor their requests for peering arrangements.


The County Council was on the verge of approving a Comcast franchise renewal a year ago, but advocates of free peering and public-access television persuaded the council to review and renegotiate the agreement.


The agreement now before the council provides more potential channels for public, educational and government (PEG) programming than last year's failed deal, but it does nothing to satisfy proponents of free and open peering. For-profit Internet service providers could connect with Comcast for a fee.


Jeff Sterling, who helped King County negotiate its existing franchise agreement with Comcast predecessor AT&T Broadband, said the new agreement would reward the cable company for failing to meet its peering obligation under the existing contract.


"The little guys are getting squeezed out of the market by the phone company and the cable company," Sterling said. "This is just another nail in the coffin for the smaller Internet service providers that really are here to provide the support and keep the money in the local economy. It's very sad."


Comcast spokesman Steve Kipp said last January that the company still intended to peer with Seattle Internet Exchange members, but that peering had been delayed because of issues related to a corporate merger.


Kipp said Friday the company would have no comment on the pending franchise agreement until the County Council has acted on it.


Hague said the county might have found itself in litigation if it had tried to require Comcast to provide peering under the current contract.


The new agreement, she said, is a good deal both for nonprofits and commercial ventures. "If you are a nonprofit, you can essentially have open access for free, and if you are a commercial vendor you can have it for a small price. I think everybody wins."


Keith Ervin: 206-464-2105 or [email protected] 


Copyright © 2004 The Seattle Times Company


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *But the Scheduled Shows is lost and has to be rebuilt, which would indicate that this is NOT written to the hard drive*



Well maybe I should have said well designed DVRs write the information to disc.










Seriously, that just sounds like a bug. I wonder if the information would be lost if just unplugged, or just during this bug. If the latter it would indicate it's being wiped from the disc somehow.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IssaquahHD_
> *I guess the size is really all I needed to know. Do you have one Directivo plugged into each of these UPS? If so how long do they typically last? Thanks for the info.*



I think the 350s last about an hour on a DTivo. You can pick up the APC brand ones pretty cheap after rebates with some frequency.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I think the 350s last about an hour on a DTivo. You can pick up the APC brand ones pretty cheap after rebates with some frequency.*



Mine are labeled "CyberPower." One is a model 320SL and the other is a 300SL. I don't think these are top-of-the-line, but they meet my basic needs.


I have not actually run them down to see how long the DirecTiVos will run. The longest I have seen them run is 35 minutes, after which I plugged them into my portable generator.


On one I have my wife's SAT-T60 along with the Spaun 5x8 multiswitch.


On the other I have my HR10-250.


My main interest was protection from power hits, which we usually only see when we have high winds in the area.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Mine are labeled "CyberPower." One is a model 320SL and the other is a 300SL. I don't think these are top-of-the-line, but they meet my basic needs.*



You can get an APC unit for under $20.00 with rebates, but they aren't the same as their more expensive units (for one thing, they put out a ton of X10 interference). I sort of wonder though how well any of these cheap UPS's actually protect anything from power surges. If I had to guess, I'd guess that getting a brand name doesn't necessarily offer more protection. I was just hoping for a fresher battery.


I remember the magazines used to test surge protectors to see how well they protect things, but I haven't seen similar tests for years.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Our power went off for 4 hours yesterday all up and down our street, and when it came back on I had lost nothing on the unit and my scheduled shows are still there. Good to know.


----------



## Al Shing

King County extends contract with Comcast


SEATTLE POST-INTELLIGENCER STAFF


The King County Council yesterday approved a five-year extension to the 10-year cable television franchise agreement between Comcast Cable and the county, currently covering about 80,000 customers in unincorporated areas.


The new agreement includes a payment to the county of $1.2 million.


Under the extension agreement, customers would see little immediate change.


King County would give up the use of two public, educational and government channels, one of which is now unused and one of which, TVW Cable 23, would be reclassified as a commercial channel.


However, when Comcast converts to an all-digital system in the local market, a conversion that could occur within two years, King County will gain the use of 18 digital channels for public use and 6 megahertz of data bandwidth that could be split into eight to 10 more channels.


----------



## Al Shing

 http://www.metrokc.gov/council/news/...cast_Cable.htm 


Comcast Franchise Extension Provides 18 Public Channels and Extra Data Bandwidth in Anticipation of All-Digital Cable


The Metropolitan King County Council today approved a five-year extension to its existing 10-year cable television franchise agreement between Comcast Cable and King County, currently covering about 80,000 customers in unincorporated King County. The new agreement, which caps two-and-a-half years of negotiations, prepares the County for the impending age of all-digital cable with 18 digital public channels, six Megahertz of bandwidth for digitally-enhanced video or two-way video/audio communication, and a payment to the County of $1.2 million.

A decade ago, the Council made an important decision to negotiate rather than litigate, said Councilmember Jane Hague, Vice-Chair of the Labor, Operations and Technology Committee. This choice brought our 125,000 unincorporated area residents the opportunity to access cable much faster than if we had taken Comcast to court, and we were able to negotiate one of the most favorable contracts in the nation for the size of our subscriber base.


Under the extension agreement, customers would see no immediate visible changes. King County would give up the use of 2 Public, Educational and Government (PEG) Channels, one of which is currently unused and one of which, TVW Cable 23, would be reclassified as a commercial channel. However, when Comcast converts to an all-digital system in the local market, a conversion that could occur within two years, King County will gain the use of 18 digital channels for PEG use and 6 Megahertz of data bandwidth that could be split into eight to 10 more channels, used for transmission of high-definition broadcasting or two-way video/audio communication, or used for data-enhanced video. With data-enhanced video, a cable TV viewer could watch a King County Council meeting and download the text of an ordinance being discussed by clicking on an icon, while continuing to watch to the program much like viewing a Web page.


We believe we have a contract that takes us into a rapidly changing future, said Hague. When the digital conversion occurs, we will have 18 digital PEG channels, plus six Megahertz of bandwidth for digitally-enhanced video or high-definition TV as well as $1.2 million for our bleeding general fund. This will clearly open new public forums for dialogue for subscribers in unincorporated King County and it continues our national leadership in cable contract negotiations established in 1995.


The Council last December deferred action on the franchise extension after hearing public concerns, and sent staff back to the negotiating table to ensure that the County had done its full due diligence. Over the past year the County was able to hold onto the gains it had already negotiated under the current mixed analog and digital system now operated by Comcast, and prepared the county for the new all-digital age by winning provisions for the 18 PEG channels and 6MHz of bandwidth that should meet subscriber and PEG needs well beyond 2010. The new franchise agreement will expire on Feb. 16, 2010, at which time the County will be required to initiate a full renewal process for the franchise.


Last year, we took the advice of concerned citizens and sent our staff back to the negotiating table. We also spent a tremendous amount of time listening to public testimony, researching comparable contracts and acquiring expert industry opinions to assure that the County is getting the best deal possible and is prepared for the all-digital future, said Hague. The people of our unincorporated communities are the beneficiaries of the council's due diligence and have a flexible format for public access in an ever-changing cable industry.


Over the past two-and-a-half years of negotiations, the Comcast franchise extension was examined by Councilmembers 10 times in three different Council committees and before the full Council, most of those involving public comment and staff briefings; heard in two publicly-advertised formal hearings; and has been the subject of two public meetings hosted by Councilmembers to allow for extended informal dialog. Councilmembers and staff have also held many meetings with individuals and small groups to listen to the public's thoughts.


Read more about this legislation on the King County Council's

LEGISEARCH system at and type in 2002-0556


----------



## sonu55

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=467203 


This thread talks about the recordings being lost, page 19 is where it starts on this topic.


----------



## wareagle

Has anyone heard anything about Comcast's plans for carrying ESPN2-HD, whose debut is less than 3 weeks from now? Looks like mostly college basketball initially. The program schedule for the first few weeks is at the bottom of this site:
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...s/espnhd/index


----------



## Roto

I have no idea, but I'd rather have TNT-HD first.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I have no idea, but I'd rather have TNT-HD first.*



And I'd rather have KIRO-HD than both of them, but that's not likely.


----------



## wareagle

From TitanTV site:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NBC announced that it will begin broadcasting its entire late-night lineup in HDTV next year. The network was the first to broadcast a nightly series in high definition when it began HD production of The Tonight Show with Jay Leno in 1999.


Additionally, two of the network's annual signature holiday specials, The Macy's Fourth of July Fireworks Spectacular and the The Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will also be broadcast in HD beginning in 2005.


The late-night conversion is scheduled to begin in April 2005 when NBC's Late Night with Conan O'Brien converts to HDTV. Saturday Night Live will convert to HD with the fall 2005-06 season premiere, as will Last Call with Carson Daly, which shares SNL's studio.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *From TitanTV site:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> NBC announced that it will begin broadcasting its entire late-night lineup in HDTV next year. The network was the first to broadcast a nightly series in high definition when it began HD production of The Tonight Show with Jay Leno in 1999.
> 
> 
> Additionally, two of the network's annual signature holiday specials, The Macy's Fourth of July Fireworks Spectacular and the The Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will also be broadcast in HD beginning in 2005.
> 
> 
> The late-night conversion is scheduled to begin in April 2005 when NBC's Late Night with Conan O'Brien converts to HDTV. Saturday Night Live will convert to HD with the fall 2005-06 season premiere, as will Last Call with Carson Daly, which shares SNL's studio.*



This is already discussed in the HD programming forum here, with a thread started by Ken H.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=481985


----------



## wareagle

not enough time to keep up with them all.


----------



## Al_B

I have DirecTV with an over the air antenna so I don't know anything about Comcast. My doctor at the Seattle Cancer Care Alliance said that she wanted to get a universal remote with large easy to use buttons for her Comcast HDTV receiver for her father who I guess can't see very well close in. She told me that Comcast receivers can not be controlled by third party remotes. Is this true? If so is there anything she can do for her father? I have no idea if she could change over to over the air and satellite.


Thanks for any help you can offer.


Al


----------



## artshotwell

Not true. I use my Sony remote to control the Comcast 6412 STB.


----------



## boykster

art is right...


I control mine with a combo of pronto remotes and pronot Neo remotes.....


works fine


Rich


----------



## artshotwell

Finding the codes might be tricky. Seems like I used a General Instruments cable box code to enable my Sony remote.


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roto_
> *I have no idea, but I'd rather have TNT-HD first.*



I would rather have UniversalHD. I would rather have HDNET the most, but that is the least likely.


My view is that any new national channel is a plus. Comcast doesn't add national channels very quickly, so all we can do is tell them what we want and hope something happens.


Hopefully after the holidays we'll see some action.


Rich N.


----------



## Budget_HT

Raidbuck,


Do you live in Seattle or Baltimore?


Are the Comcast national HD channels consistent in all Comcast markets?


----------



## Al_B

Thanks for your replies.


Is it likely that someone could come up with a code for my doctor if I find out exactly what Comcast receiver she has and what remote she wants to use it with? I think I will see her early next week.


Al


----------



## nodrog2

At 9 am my box shut down requiring a power up from remote. Is this an aberration or should I expect this occasionally?


----------



## jeff28

OK guys, I'm hearing that the problem with analog PQ on the 6412's is already on the radar at Comcast in a big way. Digital simulcasting of analog channels will ramp-up in mid 2005. Apparently they're already changing the way they process the signals so that bandwidth is used more efficiently. They're also deleting all PPV 800-series channels and east coast feeds of premiums since this stuff is more-or-less duplicated by OnDemand. I don't know how they'll decide which channels to do digital simulcasting on first. They can't do it on all of them until they start cutting analog channels (this is not on the short-term horizon).


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Raidbuck,
> 
> 
> Do you live in Seattle or Baltimore?
> 
> 
> Are the Comcast national HD channels consistent in all Comcast markets?*



I live in Baltimore County.


The national channels are the same for all Comcast markets, but some areas don't get them as fast as others because of infrastructure. That's why we got DiscoveryHD on June 16, but others had to wait weeks or months. We are lucky here in that our system has sufficient bandwidth for the channels. We also got the 6412 last month while others are just getting them delivered this month, but I got a 6208 in May.


I would imagine that all locals that are broadcasting in HD and will give Comcast the signal are on by now. We have everything but Fox because of Sinclair and many markets are missing 1 or more local HD channels because of lack of agreements on compensation.


Rich N.


----------



## ntaylor

My apologies if this has been asked and answered, I have searched. Where can I find a list of digital vs. analog channels?


I have SD DirecTivo and got an HDTV this weekend. Rather than pony up the $1,000 for the HD DirecTivo, I figure I'll give Comcast a try again and rent the 6412; they're coming out tomorrow and taking my equipment away (saving me $30 a month for 16 months and I'd be replacing both the dish and the receiver if I upgrade to HD with DirecTV anyway).


But it troubles me the concerns about the analog picture on the 6412. I'm signed up for basic cable with the digital classic package, but Comcast's website sucks and won't tell me what's included with what. Or, I'm an idiot and can't figure out how to get it to tell me.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ntaylor_
> *My apologies if this has been asked and answered, I have searched. Where can I find a list of digital vs. analog channels?*



Analog channels = anything 
Digital channels = anything > 100.


For detailed channel info, Comcast's web site seems to be missing data for some areas, including mine (North Bend). Other areas are listed fine, and except maybe for public-access stuff, I believe the channel lineup is pretty much the same all over the Seattle area. Try comcast.com, Support&Service->My Channel Lineup - and set your zip code to Redmond (98052), for example. That seems to work.


----------



## ntaylor

Jimre, thanks for your help.


Looks like I'm out of luck on all my local sports on FSN.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ntaylor_
> *Jimre, thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out of luck on all my local sports on FSN.*



Basic cable should include Fox Sports Net on 30. But with Comcast's indeterminate system, who knows what you'll get?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ntaylor_
> *Jimre, thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out of luck on all my local sports on FSN.*



You'll get the local FSN Northwest affiliate (ch 30) but you won't get all the OTHER regional FSN channels, which IIRC you do get on DirecTV.


----------



## ntaylor

I'm just concerned about the picture quality on channel 30 with what I'm reading about analog and the 6412. I don't get (or at least don't watch) any other regional sports channels with DirecTV, but having grown accustomed to the DVR capability over the last two years, I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Channel 30 is one of the worst channels for me. The game last night was so bad it was almost unwatchable. It wasn't a whole lot better when I switched over to the TIVO however. They could sure use a HD channel.


----------



## artseattle

I've pretty much given up on Comcast providing HD CBS. However, I'm wondering, is it possible for Comcast to provide at least a digital feed of CBS that would provide us with a better picture?


----------



## tluxon

I'm sorry to hear that some of you are getting poor reception on FSN. Many of the best sporting events are on FSN, so I'd agree it can't come in HD soon enough. However, so far I've had great FSN recordings when using one of my Replay tuners and both of my digital cable tuners.


I've got a cable guy bringing a 6412 tomorrow and I've got a couple questions.


1) I've been timeshifting and archiving HD shows from the Motorola 5100 to a ReplayTV (in downconverted 480i, of course), and I hope to be able to continue that practice. Will I be able to simply replace the 5100 with the 6412 and still have the Replay record from one of its tuners? Or is it going to be fairly straightforward - and therefore more practical - to leave the Replay out of the equation and extract shows from the 6412 using the firewire port?


2) I'm debating whether or not I should keep the 5100 and relocate it in place of the non-HD motorola box we have. Do we pay more for the 5100?


3) My wife will be home when the installer comes, but I may not be able to be there. When we had the 5100 installed, I had to fix it myself after the installer left because he didn't know how to integrate it into my system. Will swapping the 6412 in for the 5100 be simple enough for the installer to get it right, or should I have him just leave the box and plan to set it up when I get home?


4) Is there anything else I should be concerned about that might not be immediately obvious?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *I've pretty much given up on Comcast providing HD CBS. However, I'm wondering, is it possible for Comcast to provide at least a digital feed of CBS that would provide us with a better picture?*



Well, we'll soon have a test of my theory. Kiro HD just spent a week off the air to do an upgrade. I haven't noticed, but I suspect they will soon (if not now) be able to inject local commercials. I know there are theories of a dispute between the two companies, but I suspect the dispute will disappear shortly after the local commercials appear. Time will tell.


----------



## ericjut

tluxon,


1) You should be able to just replace your 5100 with the new 6412, but the replay will record only what's currently showing on your screen (you don't have full control of the 2 tuners basically). BTW, Firewire works the same way, as it is primarilly an output for viewing.


2) Keeping the 5100 will basically cost you $10 extra ($5 cable box fee + $5 Advanced box fee). Note that you don't have to pay the "cable box fee" on your first box because it's included in your digital package.


3) The installer will want to "activate" the box, so he/she will most probably want to install the box at that moment. You could ask your wife to tell the installer not to bother setting all the sound and extra outputs so that you could do it yourself later. I think as long as he/she can see something, it'll be fine.


4) Make sure that VOD is fully working (not just going to the VOD menu). Also verify the analog channel outputs. Unfortunately, the box adds a splitter for the dual tuners and for some, that's enough to put the VOD out of whack and/or badly affect the analog channel quality. The thing is, in most cases, they can fix the problem (with some effort) using filters and/or signal boosters. This is the main reason why you want somebody there for installation.


Good luck!


-eric


----------



## Don Wilkinson

I figured it's about time for me to jump in and update the group about some of the problems that KOMO has been experiencing. It has been very frustrating for me, and the whole KOMO engineering staff.


First, here is a little history about KOMO-DT:


KOMO first broadcast high definition programming in Seattle on January 20, 1997 using a low power experimental transmitter from our Queen Anne tower.


The material that was broadcast was post produced in 1080i (actually 1035i) by HD Vision in Dallas and consisted of material that we shot around the area (with borrowed Sony equipment) combined with some video provided by HD Vision. We built a High Definition demonstration theatre to show to visitors. The universal initial response was "when can I get it?" Then after thinking for a few minutes..."how much will it cost?"


To the best of our knowledge, we were the third station in the country to transmit HDTV after WHD (the industry model station in Washington, DC) and WRAL in Raleigh, NC. At the very least, KOMO was first on the west coast, about two weeks before KCTS began their experimental operation.


In March of 1998, we were finally able to get high power digital transmission equipment delivered and was initially transmitting on channel 38 with 350 kilowatts of average effective radiated power. The power was increased to 810 kw as soon as the manufacturer was able to deliver the equipment. The first High Definition broadcasts were in 1080i but we received our 720p encoder [in late October 1998] and have since been transmitting high definition test signals and an upconverted digital version of our regular NTSC programming when HDTV is not available from the network.


Our first live HDTV network feed was the John Glenn Space Shuttle broadcast Thursday, October 29, 1998, which we carried in 720p format.


We have found that the downside of being an early adopter is that we had to purchase the only encoding equipment available at the time...not much beyond prototypes. We are still trying to resolve some of the issues that have been cured in later generations.


Some of the problems found include hookups that sounded right when the equipment was installed, but later required reconfiguration to work with most receivers...factory mis-wired equipment (also typical of first generation gear)...and satellite interference. In trying to resolve the interference, some other unrelated problems were introduced.


We believe that the interference to the ABC network satellite receiver on 4 GHz is coming from high-power airborne radar operating on 3.9 GHz. It shows up as a momentary picture and audio loss, re-occurring three or four times 6-10 seconds apart, then disappearing for a half hour or so before coming back. The interference has been minimized by installing a new receiver and two new LNBs. I saw one breakup sequence last evening during Monday Night Football, but the balance of the game was perfect here. Hold your breath.


A word about audio delay...


Some receivers seem to have a problem with audio delayed from video by a very noticeable margin. If you have this, try switching away from the channel long enough for the picture to lock up, then back to 4-1 (38). If the audio is now in sync, there is a problem in the receiver. One service shop recommends pulling the line plug for a half hour or so...then plug it back in, turn it on and let the receiver processor reboot. This will cure a lot of ills. Early models of Samsung and Mitsubishi are known to have this problem.


Sorry for the long post, guys...I just wanted to get this out on the table.


Regards,


Don


----------



## Don Wilkinson

"Cut-and-paste" can get you in trouble. In updating the history above, I missed the comment about upconverting NTSC programming. Of course, KOMO uses Sony HDTV studio cameras for local programs, and the field news cameras are 16x9 SD digital camcorders.


Don


----------



## Bruceko

don,

thanks for the insight into the behind the scenes side of Hd broadcasting. N ow we know the frustrations you have to deal with.


----------



## quarque

Don - glad to see you've "come out of the closet" (for lack of a better phrase - meaning the "electrical closet", of course!). Your direct posting here is far better than the limited second-hand stuff that has been posted before.


Everyone thinks HD is well past the infancy stage and even past the toddler stage by now. Obviously it isn't and since there are many pieces to the puzzle we all need to be patient. I'm just glad there are guys like you who are still working on this stuff even in retirement.


Welcome aboard!


Larry


----------



## Don Wilkinson

Thanks, Larry. I think we are getting closer. Time will tell.


Don


----------



## xkode2002

Don:


It's great to hear from KOMO, and I have to say that I have seen things get better over the past 2 weeks or so... I can tell you're making progress.


Now if we only had somebody with KIRO who has the cojones to step up and answer the recurring questions that have been asked on this forum.


----------



## Budget_HT

Don:


Thanks once again, we have conversed before, some time ago via email, about the time I sold my boat.


I too have seen improvements in both audio (no more mis-mapped channels) and video (no more break-ups/dropouts for me in the last week or so).


I still watch KOMO news because of the HD studio and 16x9 field cameras.


Were your folks using Pro Logic II audio for a time while sorting out the DD 5.1 problems? I remember seeing a few programs with DD 2.0 PLII when I expected DD 5.1 on KOMO-DT. Anyway, it sounds like those days are behind us.


Not many people here realize that you have been communicating regularly with folks who have emailed KOMO with HD comments and concerns, for at least a couple of years.


Thanks again for your persistence and support of HDTV at KOMO.


xkode2002:


A KIRO TV engineering spokesperson has started communicating with us on the forum, I think in the Seattle OTA thread. Do a search for a user name that includes KIRO.


He started by explaining why KIRO-DT was off the air last week for a transmitter upgrade (not finished yet). They are also adding equipment to begin producing and storing (servers) HD program content locally.


More HDTV progress in Seattle.


----------



## analog8

OnDemand became available on my 6412 in Kitsap in the last few days. The HD content is still very limited though - four IMAX films and Passion of the Christ (bleh). The price is right at $3.99. Anyone tried the HD OnDemand movies? Any comments on the quality?


I did watch the 10 minute preview for Dawn of the Dead on the SD widescreen Dolby OnDemand channel and it looked OK. I ordered the DVD from Netflix to do a one-to-one comparison to the onDemand SD.


I have also noticed an OnDemand combination that locks up the 6412 every time. Select Music then Havoc channel and try to page thru the very long list. It always locks up with a timeout and then a message that 'OnDemand is not available'.


----------



## steen995

I was just wondering would anybody out there say they get good HDTV reception from Comcast?


I have yet to make it through a program on HDTV where the sound didn't get so goofed up that I didn't switch to the analog channel to be able to hear what was happening. I read what the guy from KOMO said earlier about switching channels to clear it up, but if I'm recording something when I get the 6412 won't the recording then be goofed up and then I'll miss a bunch of dialog when I play it back later? Is it my setup or just the way HDTV is?







When they deliver the 6412 is there anything specific I should ask the installation guy to fix? Or, again, is this just the way it is? Also, my current setup with what I assume is the 5100 looks pretty good for the standard stuff, will there be a noticeable worsening difference with the 6412?


----------



## analog8

I recorded all three Matrix movies from Comcast HBO HD on the 6412 and the audio is perfect. What channels are you watching?


I do notice some MPEG video artifacts in heavy motion sequences, especially in the final Matrix film during the battle sequence in Zion. Also, anything with a lot of bright flashing seems to cause the HD picture to lose resolution. It's not too bad though.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *"Cut-and-paste" can get you in trouble. In updating the history above, I missed the comment about upconverting NTSC programming. Of course, KOMO uses Sony HDTV studio cameras for local programs, and the field news cameras are 16x9 SD digital camcorders.
> 
> 
> Don*



Are these field cameras all the same? There's at least one that seems to have much better PQ than the rest--but I forget which reporter seems to get that camera. Also, in a thread somewhere several months ago regarding Golf or Horseracing in HD, someone claimed that the SD 16x9 cameras are 480p. I'd never thought about it prior, but haven't found anything since indicating whether they are.



Finally, I no longer watch KOMO news due to it's ever present bug which was seemingly designed to damage sets using technology prone to burn in, such as my RP CRT set. Almost a year ago KOMO responded to me indicating they were "redesigning" the bug, but it remains and I gave up waiting. Anything you could do to push them along getting rid of the present bug would be appreciated.


----------



## rverginia

Don: Your KOMO insights are truly appreciated. I too watch KOMO news because of the use of HD in the field. The improvements are also appreciated. 2 stright weeks of no dropouts on Housewives and Boston Legal!


One thing I have noticed lately is that while watching the news, the audio volume seems to be fading in and out whenever switching takes place. When Molly or Dan are talking and a video clip starts, their volume noticably drops - and then slowly creeps back up. Any clues?


----------



## hinten




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by analog8_
> *I have also noticed an OnDemand combination that locks up the 6412 every time. Select Music then Havoc channel and try to page thru the very long list. It always locks up with a timeout and then a message that 'OnDemand is not available'.*




The way I have noticed this bug is as follows: Anytime you're in the VOD menus and you scroll beyond the first or last entry the box locks up for 2 minutes and then returns the error message 'OnDemand is not available'.

That's nothing compared to the Blue Screens of Death that I get once in a while. Still haven't figured out what causes that.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by steen995_
> *I was just wondering would anybody out there say they get good HDTV reception from Comcast?
> 
> 
> I have yet to make it through a program on HDTV where the sound didn't get so goofed up that I didn't switch to the analog channel to be able to hear what was happening. I read what the guy from KOMO said earlier about switching channels to clear it up, but if I'm recording something when I get the 6412 won't the recording then be goofed up and then I'll miss a bunch of dialog when I play it back later? Is it my setup or just the way HDTV is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they deliver the 6412 is there anything specific I should ask the installation guy to fix? Or, again, is this just the way it is? Also, my current setup with what I assume is the 5100 looks pretty good for the standard stuff, will there be a noticeable worsening difference with the 6412?*



Unfortunately it's mostly just the way HDTV is, esp. for local network affiliates like KOMO. National HD feeds like DHD, INHD, etc seem to have fewer problems. Go back & read thru the many (hundreds) of posts here about bad sound on KOMO-HD & other channels. In almost every case, the exact same problem was happening with OVER-THE-AIR HD broadcast as well as cable. Comcast can't fix the problem if it originates at the source.


If there were an actual Comcast transmission problem, you'd probably either lose the HD picture entirely, or get large, green "blocks" of missing data. You wouldn't get sound cutting in/out, since Comcast doesn't re-process HD signals - they mostly just re-transmit the exact bits they get from the source, as-is.


----------



## Don Wilkinson

I will try to answer the KOMO questions in a batch...


Budget_HT:


Hi Dave -


Pro Logic II was locked on while the guys went through the DD5.1 to try to sort out the problem. In addition to the mixed up channels, they found that one of the changes made mixed one audio path straight through, while a second path went through a processor which added a slight delay. When combined, the result sounded like it was coming through a sewer pipe. When it was corrected, the DD5.1 was put back on line.


Switching between Pro Logic and DD5.1 should be minimized as the automated switching presently being designed goes on line.


karyk:


The 16x9 field cameras are all Sony digital SD camcorders. Videotapes that are shot in the field are brought back and ingested into files servers where editors have access for editing down to the final air version. This video should have the highest resolution.


You may be seeing video that is relayed back to the studio by microwave for live feeds. The analog microwave systems tend to degrade the overall picture quality somewhat. New digital microwave systems are coming. Nextel has worked out an agreement with the FCC to take two of the seven existing 2 GHz channels presently used by broadcasters for mobile phone service. In return, they are going to provide broadcasters with new narrowband digital microwave systems...a very expensive deal.


I believe the Sony cameras are 480p, but I can't swear to it...it has been long enough since I worked directly with them that I don't recall. I makes sense that they would be, given that they are all digital.


I have brought their attention several times to the logo problem. The station design people feel that the blue and white logo provides a "look" that they like. Your comments will help to show them that there are other issues involved.


rverginia:


Part of the issues we have been chasing include a 'pop' when the satellite interference occurs. You will also see a change in level if one of the news anchors bumps his microphone and creates a loud noise. Some sets are not affected by this, and others will drop the sound level dramatically.


The difference is in the setup in each receiver. For example, my Toshiba 32" CRT set has an option under setup, audio, that is labeled "Perfect Audio on/off". This enables or disables an audio automatic gain amplifier in the set. When it sees a loud noise, whether is is a loud commercial, a pop, a bumped microphone, etc. it reduced the gain then slowly recovers. Until we can figure out how to deal with peak limiting on 5.1 channels, I suggest that you locate the audio setup on your receiver and turn off the AGC. We will find a solution, but we have been concentrating on the most obvious issues first.


Switching between network and local has created a pop resulting a similar dip in the audio. That should be gone now...or at least minimized. Adjustments were made in system timing that appear to have helped.



Don


----------



## rverginia

Don: I know the setting that you are talking about and I believe I have it set for Max Compression in my Comcast box. I will set it to OFF and try it out.


Now, can you teach KING how to switch between SD and HD? I can't even watch their news anymore with all the flipping back and forth. KOMO really is figuring it out. I haven't yet experienced KIRO's HD (duh?).


As far as the logo - would it be possible to change it's position every so often? A couple pixels in each direction every few minutes wouldn't be noticable and would solve a lot of burn-in issues.


I hope you are sharing these posts with your bosses!


Thanks Again!


Bob


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don: I know the setting that you are talking about and I believe I have it set for Max Compression in my Comcast box. I will set it to OFF and try it out.
> 
> 
> Now, can you teach KING how to switch between SD and HD? I can't even watch their news anymore with all the flipping back and forth. KOMO really is figuring it out. I haven't yet experienced KIRO's HD (duh?).
> 
> 
> As far as the logo - would it be possible to change it's position every so often? A couple pixels in each direction every few minutes wouldn't be noticable and would solve a lot of burn-in issues.
> 
> 
> I hope you are sharing these posts with your bosses!
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> 
> Bob*



Can't do much about KING, Bob. Being competitors for viewers, I would prefer that they continue what they are doing. ;-)


I will pass your comments about the logo along to the right people, though.


Don


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *As far as the logo - would it be possible to change it's position every so often? A couple pixels in each direction every few minutes wouldn't be noticable and would solve a lot of burn-in issues.*



Even better, since I'm reasonably certain the option of not having the logo displayed at all won't fly real well, can the logo alternate with each subsequent program throughout the day from the left side of the screen to the right side of the screen in addition to the suggestion of moving a couple pixels every few minutes? This would help immensely in minimizing burn-in, if possible to accomplish.


Thanks for listening Don!


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don: I know the setting that you are talking about and I believe I have it set for Max Compression in my Comcast box. I will set it to OFF and try it out.*



Actually, I don't believe what Don was referring to has anything to do with the Comcast box. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but what Don was describing applies to your audio receiver/TV rather than your digital cable receiver. The setting you changed in your Comcast box won't really hurt anything, but I highly doubt it will help the problem.


----------



## rverginia

Hey Dan: While Don was actually referring to the receiver, the Comcast box also has the same adjustments in the main menu under "audio". I set the box to get rid of the compression and the problem went away.

I do like your logo idea as well. Now if I could just get rid of those black bars (without buying a new TV)!


----------



## brente

excuse this if already covered (didn't seem to be)


don - when watching Lost on wednesday at 8 from comcast, we've all seen that the initial feed when the intro starts sometimes jumps between 4:3 in 16:9 frame and full 16:9 - this usually gets corrected after the program starts, but sometimes not until in the 5-10 minute range (more so early than late). is this a matter of someone watching the show, then pushing a button? how will this be handled in the future to ensure a cleaner presentation?


thanks!


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *excuse this if already covered (didn't seem to be)
> 
> 
> don - when watching Lost on wednesday at 8 from comcast, we've all seen that the initial feed when the intro starts sometimes jumps between 4:3 in 16:9 frame and full 16:9 - this usually gets corrected after the program starts, but sometimes not until in the 5-10 minute range (more so early than late). is this a matter of someone watching the show, then pushing a button? how will this be handled in the future to ensure a cleaner presentation?
> 
> 
> thanks!*



That is a function that requires the Master Control operator to make a manual switch. Unfortunately, that person doesn't always make the switch on time.


The guys are designing an interface to the station automation equipment that will take care of it.


By the way, some programs are fed to us with 4x3 video in the beginning. Monday Night Football is a good example...the opening sequence, "are you ready for some football"...is pre-produced in 4x3. After it is finished, they cut to live 16x9 remote video.


Not all production facilities are rigged for 16x9 HDTV yet, so they have to use studios that are available. Time will fix that.


Don


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danstone_
> *Even better, since I'm reasonably certain the option of not having the logo displayed at all won't fly real well, can the logo alternate with each subsequent program throughout the day from the left side of the screen to the right side of the screen in addition to the suggestion of moving a couple pixels every few minutes? This would help immensely in minimizing burn-in, if possible to accomplish.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening Don!*



It's the news bug which is the worst. It's large and most of it is pure white. It's as if KOMO is trying to punish those who watch a lot of their news (but I suspect it's just that they hired a marketing company to design the bug and the company knew about design issues but not technical issues such as burn in).


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *Can't do much about KING, Bob. Being competitors for viewers, I would prefer that they continue what they are doing. ;-)*



I don't know. You could be losing a lot of HD viewers who watch KING news just for a few laughs. KING doesn't realize that the 16x9 image results from a wider camera angle, so you frequently see things happening at the edge of the screen that they don't intend to be seen. Their HD broadcast isn't very professional at all.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I don't know. You could be losing a lot of HD viewers who watch KING news just for a few laughs. KING doesn't realize that the 16x9 image results from a wider camera angle, so you frequently see things happening at the edge of the screen that they don't intend to be seen. Their HD broadcast isn't very professional at all.*



Without having any inside information about their operations, it appears to me that they switch to 4x3 upconverted SD to insert graphics, then when no graphics are needed, they go direct to the HD camera at 16x9.


I agree, it is difficult for me to watch.


I don't want to be critical, however. We have had enough of our own problems.


Don


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *I have brought their attention several times to the logo problem. The station design people feel that the blue and white logo provides a "look" that they like. Your comments will help to show them that there are other issues involved.*



Thank you! I thought it had been changed this weekend when I turned on KOMO and saw a Peoplehelper segment. Unfortunately, it was a special bug for a Peoplehelper special (which isn't a great bug, but it's acceptable and far better than the news bug).


I do have to wonder about the design people. Do they really think that having the time and temperature displayed constantly is necessary? Whenever I want to know what time it is, I turn to KOMO news, and if the news isn't on, I don't have a clue how to find out what time it is.










Also, they might like the "look" but most people are annoyed by bugs in general, and the least intrusive the design the better. I'd say the design people are at too attracted to their own work. They should realize no one is going to watch KOMO because of the bug, but some people quit watching KOMO because of it. No gain against some loss seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Thank you! I thought it had been changed this weekend when I turned on KOMO and saw a Peoplehelper segment. Unfortunately, it was a special bug for a Peoplehelper special (which isn't a great bug, but it's acceptable and far better than the news bug).
> 
> 
> I do have to wonder about the design people. Do they really think that having the time and temperature displayed constantly is necessary? Whenever I want to know what time it is, I turn to KOMO news, and if the news isn't on, I don't have a clue how to find out what time it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they might like the "look" but most people are annoyed by bugs in general, and the least intrusive the design the better. I'd say the design people are at too attracted to their own work. They should realize no one is going to watch KOMO because of the bug, but some people quit watching KOMO because of it. No gain against some loss seems like a no-brainer.*



I second your opinion on bugs. I think we are over-saturated with advertising as it is. The bugs really irritate me, regardless of how "good" the design is. It is useless information IMHO. Who doesn't know what channel they are watching anyway? If we let them get away with one bug in one corner who is to stop them from putting more ads all around the perimeter of the screen? Just look at web pages these days. You can't hardly tell what the page is for because of all the ads that obliterate the message. It used to be in the old days that stations would ID themselves on the hour and half-hour. So why can't the bugs appear briefly every 30 minutes? Or even every 15 minutes? Anything would be an improvement over what we have now.


----------



## rajeshh

Hi,

a while back I had asked about what minimal packages will get me South Asian programming, and the post was the following pasted below. My question is what receiver should I ask for now? With the recent DVR capable receiver available, should I go for that? Whats the extra charge from the below?


TIA


-------


$11.39 - $13.75 (depending on area) for Limited Cable

$5.10 for HD Digital Lite (Includes PPV Access, Comcast On Demand, Digital Music, Programming Guide, 1 Standard Digital Set-Top Receiver)

$24.99 for Zee TV & TV Asia Combination Ch. 246 & 247

$6.45 Advanced Set-Top Receiver for HDTV


rajeshh, According to their rate card printed 3/2004, this should be accurate. It is my understanding the HD Digi Lite subscribers get all the locals as well as ESPN in high definintion. You do not get Discovery, INHD 1 & 2,. You would get these as well if you did Digital Classic instead of Digital Lite. The price for Classic is $11.99 per month.


----------



## Don Wilkinson

Most of you are aware of the occasional breakup of the KOMO-DT HDTV video. After doing some research, I have speculated that it was a result of interference from an airborne picket radar that is flying over the Puget Sound 24/7. These radars operate at very high power about 3.9 GHz, just below the ABC network's 4 GHz satellite receive frequency. The radar antenna takes about six seconds to revolve, and the racetrack circuit the plane is flying take about 30 minutes to complete. All this fits that pattern.


This morning, Fisher's Director of Engineering, Kelly Alford, confirmed that others are having similar problems with the follow message:



"We had a telephone conversation with ABC about this issue just this morning. Apparently the Seattle area isn't the only city effected by the Air Force radar planes flying around causing interference to satellite reception. In our conversation this morning, ABC indicated that they will be supplying us with custom made notch filters for installation on our LNB's to alleviate the problem. We will have more information next week as to when the filters will be available.


Don, feel free to pass this information along to the AVS discussion board if you think it would be beneficial.


Best Regards,


Kelly D. Alford

Director of Engineering

KOMO-TV4 Seattle"


I think that we are getting closer.


Don


----------



## rverginia

Don: Once again you make HDTV life worth living. It is nice to know that you are there working for us from this small grass roots effort to better HDTV for the masses. Tell Kelly that we appreciate his involvement, as well his recognition of this forum.

Thanks for all you are doing and have a happy new year.

Bob


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don: Once again you make HDTV life worth living. It is nice to know that you are there working for us from this small grass roots effort to better HDTV for the masses. Tell Kelly that we appreciate his involvement, as well his recognition of this forum.
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing and have a happy new year.
> 
> Bob*



You are welcome, Bob. We will continue to keep everyone apprised of the progress.


Don


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Ditto. Thanks Don!


Now if we could just get a CBS guy in here.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don: Once again you make HDTV life worth living. It is nice to know that you are there working for us from this small grass roots effort to better HDTV for the masses. Tell Kelly that we appreciate his involvement, as well his recognition of this forum.
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing and have a happy new year.
> 
> Bob*


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Now if we could just get a CBS guy in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If by CBS you mean Cox/KIRO, KIRO's engineering department posts to the OTA forum regularly.


----------



## SonomaSearcher

Heads-up re KIRO HD:


This is from today's San Francisco Chronicle:



> Quote:
> Void near end?: For months, Comcast customers with high-definition TV have been frustrated by the lack of the HD signal for KTVU (Channel 2). The void has resulted from a dispute between Cox Broadcasting, KTVU's parent company, and Comcast.
> 
> 
> A source familiar with the negotiations says there is reason to believe the impasse is near an end. The source said it's "possible" KTVU's HD signal will be available on Comcast by Jan. 9, the date of Fox's first NFL playoff telecast. The source said it's "likely" KTVU-HD will be available by Feb. 6, the date of the Super Bowl on Fox.
> 
> 
> For the sake of both Comcast and KTVU, "likely" better be "definitely."



If the source is accurate, I think many of you understand why this is a positive development for KIRO HD carriage on Comcast in Seattle. In fact, I would be very surprised if there was an agreement for KTVU HD which did not include an agreement for KIRO HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

Then again, COX knows the Super Bowl is just that and, HD or SD, most folks will watch it anyway. That is why we did not get KIRO HD for 2004's event ( not that TiVoing it was a bad thing.







).


Still, one can hope. I am getting close to dropping CSI: Miami and NCIS from my TiVo (already sent Cold Case to the dustbin), and getting KIRO in HD would incentivize me to continue to watch them - and their ads.


----------



## xkode2002

I hope this agreement applies to ALL COX channels, not just this particular one. I have been on a self-imposed KIRO boycott until I get HD.


----------



## biz_qwik

The 75-80 audio pops and freezes during the games today were just plain wrong. My guests couldnt believe how ghetto it was. It's pretty loud on a good system. I've been watching KOMO HD for over a year now and shout "KOMO_TIME!!!!" out loud with every mishap. It's quite commical in my household to all. Thanks for the laughs!!.....Happy New Year.


ESPN2?.....info?????


----------



## Al Shing

I've noticed that the KOMO lockups tend to occur near the end of programs, right when you least want to have them. It's usually during the closing scenes of Lost, or during the final couple of plays in the football game.


I've taken to tuning in the SD channel for the critical final scenes and recording the HD channel to rewatch that scene in HD after the program ends.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rajeshh_
> *Hi,
> 
> a while back I had asked about what minimal packages will get me South Asian programming, and the post was the following pasted below. My question is what receiver should I ask for now? With the recent DVR capable receiver available, should I go for that? Whats the extra charge from the below?
> *



If you are just looking to watch the South Asian channels for tsunami news, Comcast has granted free access to those channels until January 17th. The channels are Zee TV (246) and Asia (247).


After the 17th, they go back to a la carte pay channel status. They are $15 apiece or $25 for the pair.


See http://www.theolympian.com/home/news...nd/60197.shtml for more details.


----------



## Dreamwriter

I have a question, maybe someone out there knows it. I'm getting Comcast cable installed on Wednesday with the works - HD Package, HD PVR, cable modem. So my question is: will the installer trust me to set it up myself? Or will he want to see it working? And if he sees it working, will he want to see HD? I ask because my new TV isn't going to be here by then, so all I'll have is SD TV via composite/SVideo from my TV capture card on my computer.


It's been a few years since I had cable TV, I dropped them for DirecTV right before Comcast went HD (what pushed me over the edge was when I asked if they had HDTV, clarified that I meant High Definition Television, she said yes, and turns out she thought I said HGTV and ignored the rest of my sentence).


----------



## nodrog2

Did anyone else experience tearing and breakups when recording 105 at 9pm through to 11pm? Both shows were unwatchable, hopefully it was King and not my box, I don't want to replace it again. Please let me know.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nodrog2_
> *Did anyone else experience tearing and breakups when recording 105 at 9pm through to 11pm? Both shows were unwatchable, hopefully it was King and not my box, I don't want to replace it again. Please let me know.*



Nope, I had no problems, other than occasional brief audio dropout during law & Order and Jordan last night.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dreamwriter_
> *I have a question, maybe someone out there knows it. I'm getting Comcast cable installed on Wednesday with the works - HD Package, HD PVR, cable modem. So my question is: will the installer trust me to set it up myself? Or will he want to see it working? And if he sees it working, will he want to see HD? I ask because my new TV isn't going to be here by then, so all I'll have is SD TV via composite/SVideo from my TV capture card on my computer.
> *



I had a similar situation. The installer had a fancy box to test the connection and he only seemed to care that the line checked out OK through his box. He was happy to leave without even seeing a picture on my screen and I took it from there.


--

Steve


----------



## KelDez




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kanefsky_
> *I had a similar situation. The installer had a fancy box to test the connection and he only seemed to care that the line checked out OK through his box. He was happy to leave without even seeing a picture on my screen and I took it from there.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve*




My installer(s) insisted on wiring my system so they could see a picture, and since I wasn't there and my wife didn't act fast enough, they totally bypassed my receiver setup to get their picture.


90% (at least) of Comcast installers are idiots. Or at least, insufficiently trained. Amounts to the same thing.


- Kelly


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by KelDez_
> *90% (at least) of Comcast installers are idiots. Or at least, insufficiently trained. Amounts to the same thing.
> 
> 
> - Kelly*



I wasn't commenting on the intelligence or training of the installer. I was just saying that he had a fancy piece of test equipment that analyzed the line going into the cable box and told him that everything was working OK. He had enough confidence in his test equipment that he didn't need to see a picture on the screen.


Actually I think he did also power on the cable box and look at the LED display to verify that it booted up OK. But he definitely never saw a picture because I had to figure out how to switch the 4:3 mode to 480p first. I'm running through a component->VGA transcoder and my monitor won't handle 480i.


--

Steve


----------



## tluxon

There are a couple BB games coming up on ESPN2 in HD that I really wish I could see in HD. Any word on if/when Comcast will be adding ESPN2HD to their lineup? If it's not in the works already is there a number I can call or email I can send to plug it?


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## ntaylor

Anyone have any idea when Fox Sports Net/Northwest will be available in HD, whether via Comcast or DirecTV? When some M's games were in HD last year, was that produced by FSN, or something else?


----------



## jimre

The previous two years, the only Mariners games in HD were those televised in Japan by NHK. NHK had the HD cameras, they produced all the HD video you saw. Comcast put together a deal for those games, to show us the NHK picture coupled with the Fox FSN sound. Was nice to see HD but the picture & sound rarely matched. Dave & Rick might be commenting on the beautiful sunset over Elliot Bay, while the picture showed a closeup of Ichiro stretching. In fact, rarely did the NHK picture show anything *but* Ichiro










I've heard from someone who works for the Mariners that all games on Fox will be in HD this year. I haven't seen any indpendent confirmation of this yet, though.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I have Comcast cable in South King County and just installed an LG LST-4200A HD receiver with a QAM tuner and found the station mapping to be a bit peculiar. I am really only interested in picking up the local HD channels and an initial channel search found a number of stations in the 110-1 to 112-2 range, including 111-4 for ABC/KOMO. I didn't identify the other stations yet but had a few questions as I set my system up.


Is there a method to the mapping scheme? I didn't check yet but is 111-5 channel 5 as 111-4 is channel 4?


Is there a source explaining and identifying Comcast channel mapping or is that dependent on the HD receiver? As I mentioned, HD stations are my main interest but I wouldn't mind knowing the other channels if available.


Also, my receiver has a program and station guide feature but I don't seem to be getting any station or programming information. Is that not provided by Comcast for third party receivers?


Thanks.


George


----------



## Go Hard

I read the first 14 pages of the WA only post (HDTV Recorders / Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software) and have a few questions about the 6412 in general. I currently do not have any HD equipment, just a couple 20" and a 31" standard tv w/Comcast's basic + extended service. I do not get any premium channels and mostly watch channels 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 13, 30's, a couple between 40-70 and a few in the 100's. I hate my vcr and want to get dvr (I like the dual tuner option) but it is not available yet in my area. My questions are:


I read in the other post that


----------



## artshotwell

Carman,

Well, ,100 looking like crap seems to be a matter of taste. While I've seen better looking analog video, I don't really have a complaint. For me, they're just not as good as they should be. And, you -may- notice the same crap that others see.


If you subscribe to HD channels, you'd be able to see the HD channels downrezed. They'll look better than the analog channels and the SD channels, too.


I like the 6412. While it may not be the best option, it's the most reasonably priced. And, I find it very convenient, much more so than my VCR. Especially since it includes a program guide. And, the program information sticks with the recorded programs, unlike what happens with my VCR.


Hope this helps.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Go Hard_
> *I hate my vcr and want to get dvr (I like the dual tuner option) but it is not available yet in my area.*



If you live in Kent and have Comcast you should be able to get the 6412. You may have spoken to a rep who was mistaken or confused. I'd call back and ask for it again.


----------



## mdbunting

Hey all - I recently moved from Puyallup to the Lacey/Olympia area.


Installer came yesterday for my scheduled install of my Moto 6412...when he got here - he told me that my area isn't set up for HD as of right now, but that he would go ahead and connect the box (6412) anyway, so that I would have the DVR functions.


Does anyone know when HD will be here in Lacey? My zip: 98516


The installer said "soon" but couldn't give me anymore than that....I am praying it will be in-time for the 2nd round of the NFL Playoffs, but I doubt it will be that soon. I'll have to go elsewhere to see my Colts whoop-up on the Patsies I guess


----------



## mdbunting

Hey all - I recently moved from Puyallup to the Lacey/Olympia area.


Installer came yesterday for my scheduled install of my Moto 6412...when he got here - he told me that my area isn't set up for HD as of right now, but that he would go ahead and connect the box (6412) anyway, so that I would have the DVR functions.


Does anyone know when HD will be here in Lacey? My zip: 98516


The installer said "soon" but couldn't give me anymore than that....I am praying it will be in-time for the 2nd round of the NFL Playoffs, but I doubt it will be that soon. I'll have to go elsewhere to see my Colts whoop-up on the Patsies I guess


----------



## djmattyb

You'd better thank your lucky stars Comcast gave you that DVR without HD service. Many people were begging for one and Comcast was saying No. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *You'd better thank your lucky stars Comcast gave you that DVR without HD service. Many people were begging for one and Comcast was saying No. Congratulations to you!*



It's not HD service, but a certain level of service. I have HD, but my $12.95 less $10.00 for cable Internet discount doesn't qualify me to get the box.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mdbunting_
> *Hey all - I recently moved from Puyallup to the Lacey/Olympia area.
> 
> 
> Installer came yesterday for my scheduled install of my Moto 6412...when he got here - he told me that my area isn't set up for HD as of right now, but that he would go ahead and connect the box (6412) anyway, so that I would have the DVR functions.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when HD will be here in Lacey? My zip: 98516
> 
> 
> The installer said "soon" but couldn't give me anymore than that....I am praying it will be in-time for the 2nd round of the NFL Playoffs, but I doubt it will be that soon. I'll have to go elsewhere to see my Colts whoop-up on the Patsies I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm hearing Jan 13th or Feb 3 (on or shortly after one of these dates), depending on where you live within that zip code.


----------



## Slev

I was listening to 102.5 this morning on my way to work and they were talking about a possible blackout for the seahawks playoff game on saturday due to low ticket sales???? Does anyone know if the NFL will really blockout a playoff game? I'm a bit worried since there are still quite a few tickets left for the game. That would suck to not be able to watch the game.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Low sales?! I heard they sold 60K in 6 hours!!! What do they want?! Greedy bastards want us to be hanging off the freaking goal posts too?


----------



## Slev

From seattle times:


---

Just fewer than 6,000 tickets remain for Saturday's game against the Rams. That's bad news for fans planning to watch it on TV. The playoff game can be blacked out locally if Qwest Field isn't closer to sold out. The Seahawks have until 1:30 p.m. today for the blackout deadline.

---


So apparently there is only a little over 4 hours to sell the rest of the tickets are the game gets blacked out :/


----------



## tluxon

Any info on ESPN2HD? Where else can I get information?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tluxon_
> *There are a couple BB games coming up on ESPN2 in HD that I really wish I could see in HD. Any word on if/when Comcast will be adding ESPN2HD to their lineup? If it's not in the works already is there a number I can call or email I can send to plug it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tim*


----------



## Runco One

For anyone having a problem getting remote for 6412...


Got 6412 DVR installed on 12/31. Tech said he was out of remotes.

After calling Comcast and reaching Redmond office, was told no new remotes available with ETA of Feb. 1.


On hunch, went to North Seattle office location (1140 N. 94th St 98103)Was able to get new remote. Appears that this office has a fair number. Take old remote from non-DVR Motorola box to exchange.


Without being specific, Tech also mentioned that many more analog stations would be going digital in next 5-6 months.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slev_
> *
> 
> So apparently there is only a little over 4 hours to sell the rest of the tickets are the game gets blacked out :/*



The NFL let the Seahawks extend the deadline until the same time on Thursday since it was a short week (Sun->Sat) for the ticket sales. I've heard there are now ~5000 tickets left...


----------



## r-gordon-7

Several months ago there was talk on this thread about a new program guide that Comcast was to roll out in the Seattle area (a Microsoft-related product as I recall). Any word on its ETA? I still see only the same old crude, low-resolution Comcast progam guide as always...


Thanks.


----------



## jimre

The new MSTV user interface is currently available only on the 6412 DVR boxes. Not sure if this will eventually be rolled out to all boxes, or not.


----------



## kuching

Puget sound Comcast QAM user - Is 111-4 (KOMO) and 111-5 (KCTS) off tonight? I was able to tune in the past 3 nights, but not tonight..


----------



## livetoflyfish

The Redmond Cable Store has a fair # of DVR remotes. I exchanged mine yesterday.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *The new MSTV user interface is currently available only on the 6412 DVR boxes. Not sure if this will eventually be rolled out to all boxes, or not.*



I saw it over the holidays. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it. It didn't seem significantly better. The new box is not a Tivo, that's for sure.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Anyone else NOT getting messages from Comcast on their new DVR boxes? I am still getting them on the old box upstairs, concerning the free HBO OnDemand weekend, but nothing downstairs; it's ironic, that this is like the first free thing like this I remember, and we just added HBO last week!


----------



## rverginia

I can't remember when I last got a message. Hmmm - maybe we shouldn't complain!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I saw it over the holidays. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it. It didn't seem significantly better. The new box is not a Tivo, that's for sure.*



It's nowhere near as feature-rich as a Tivo or Replay, but it's functional, and it's light years beyond the TV Guide crap Comcast has given us in the past.


Most importantly: easily recording HD programs without the hassle of an HTPC, hacked firewire drivers, and flaky playback software: PRICELESS.


----------



## Slev

Has anyone had problems recording/watching fox (ch 113) with the 6412? I find frequently when I record a program on this channel or watch it even slightly delayed (so same as watching it recorded), I will get heavy "pixelation" that is sometiems accompanied by audio loss. I don't see this on any other channel, only the fox hd channel. It doesn't matter if the program is HD or not. I've seen it on shows like House and Quintuplets (both hd) and also on Simpson reruns (non-hd). Note that this doesn't happen on every recording, but I would say it happens on maybe 75% of them. My first thought was that it's a box problem, but thinking about it more, I don't see how that could be it because it only happens on one channel.


I hope "pixelation" is enough of a description. It just looks like portions of the screen (maybe in 1" by 5" blocks) get screwed and these "boxes of pixelation" can be seen constantly and in random places on the screen. Maybe the mpeg encoder has difficulty with 720p ?


Has anyone else seen this or know of a solution?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *The new MSTV user interface is currently available only on the 6412 DVR boxes. Not sure if this will eventually be rolled out to all boxes, or not.*



it will be pushed out to all HDTV boxes first and then to the rest of them later, but they're thinking all of them by the end of Q1 if everything goes as planned. the original date to push out the MS guide to HD boxes was 12/15/04 but since there are still some bugs they're working them out before they do a mass roll-out. that's what I hear unofficially.


----------



## livetoflyfish

I've seen this (pixelation as in 1"x5" squares) on NBC too. It seems to happen while I'm recording two shows and try to start one of them from the beginning. If I wait until its finished recording, I don't have any problems.


And if you look at this thread(url fixed):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=27 


It looks like a common problem.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by livetoflyfish_
> *I've seen this (pixelation as in 1"x5" squares) on NBC too. It seems to happen while I'm recording two shows and try to start one of them from the beginning. If I wait until its finished recording, I don't have any problems.
> 
> 
> And if you look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...56#post4933656
> 
> 
> It looks like a common problem.*



Thanks for the heads up. Could you repost the link? It 's invalid url.


I can't verify when I've seen this in the past, but for sure the last time I saw it I was recording two shows at once. I really hope that something will be done to fix it in the next firmware update because I see this frequently enough that it's really annoying.


----------



## burger23

Also see my post here


----------



## Fredline

FYI, via "Seattle Times":


> Quote:
> The Seahawks' playoff game at home on Saturday against the St. Louis Rams will be aired on local television, the Seahawks announced Thursday.
> 
> The NFC game will be broadcast on KOMO (Channel 4) on Saturday. Kickoff is scheduled at Qwest Field for 1:30 p.m.
> 
> ... By Thursday afternoon, less than 1,000 tickets remained, a sellout by NFL standards.



Sure hope the sound probelms & pixelation on 104 are few & far between...









Oh well, at least it's telivised.


----------



## hinten

Did anybody else have problems with Lost again?


It started really good, they switched 16:9 on time at the beginning, the pciture quality of that show is just stunning.


Then half way through loud pops and audio dropping out completely during conversations. Problems continued throughout Alias.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slev_
> *I was listening to 102.5 this morning on my way to work and they were talking about a possible blackout for the seahawks playoff game on saturday due to low ticket sales???? Does anyone know if the NFL will really blockout a playoff game? I'm a bit worried since there are still quite a few tickets left for the game. That would suck to not be able to watch the game.*



Calm down, calm down. Thanks to the Seahawks and various radio and tv stations ALL the tickets were sold. So the game will be on TV Saturday and hopefully in a snow storm. I hope Holmgren has chains for all those Seahawk players!


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Did anybody else have problems with Lost again?
> 
> 
> It started really good, they switched 16:9 on time at the beginning, the pciture quality of that show is just stunning.
> 
> 
> Then half way through loud pops and audio dropping out completely during conversations. Problems continued throughout Alias.*



The Comcast Motorola box has a default setting of 'Max" for audio compression. Until we can get the interference problem solved, you can minimize the drastic audio level changes by turning off the compression. The compressor circuit sees the pop and turns the gain down, then slowly recovers, bringing the sound back up. I don't have Comcast digital service so I can't give you the exact procedure to access the menu.


Audio processing equipment to limit the maximum audio level is on the way. That should help.


Don


----------



## hinten

Don,

am I understanding correctly: Because the box sees the pop as a very loud sound all consequent audio is lowered and slowly adjusted upwards again?


I have a similar setting on my am which is called 'Night Setting'; I know which setting on the cable box you are talking about.


----------



## artshotwell

You've got that right. It's called AGC, or automatic gain control. It's an automatic audio level to, essentially, compress the loudest and softest sounds. So, when something very loug comes along, the AGC turns the volume down, then it slowly turns it back up. The 6412 has three settings, one of which is OFF.


Most broadcasters use AGC, to some extent, to keep audio levels, uh, level.


----------



## Malcolm_B

So much for the "snow" game, but I'm looking forward to it tomorrow anyway. One thing I've learned from living here so many years: when the TV weather SAYS it will snow, it won't.


----------



## artshotwell

Four inches overnight in Anacortes.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Don,
> 
> am I understanding correctly: Because the box sees the pop as a very loud sound all consequent audio is lowered and slowly adjusted upwards again?
> 
> 
> I have a similar setting on my am which is called 'Night Setting'; I know which setting on the cable box you are talking about.*



ArtShotwell has it right on.


The pop could be coming from several things...it could be transmitted; it could be the result of the receiver decoder re-locking after an interruption at the station; or it could be local interference that disrupts the bitsream. KOMO has ordered for evaluation a device that will peak limit the Dolby audio at the transmitter.


Such devices are common in analog stereo broadcasting to prevent overmodulation of the carrier. Digital audio is another matter altogether. The unit to be evaluated is the first one available that I am aware of that will peak limit DD5.1. Hopefully it will also help to maintain constant program audio.


Loud commercials have been a problem for broadcasters from the beginning. Viewers tend to perceive that commercials are intentionally turned up. Not so.


Commercial producers learned a long time ago to select music and sounds that grab your attention. Then they process the audio to increase the average level, thus defeating the intent of the station's AGC amplifiers.


A commercial that would not seem to be out of place in the context of a football game would be extremely jarring when placed in an intimate bedroom scene of a movie. The AGC amplifiers don't know the difference.


Please bear with us, guys. We have had more than 50 years to work the bugs out of NTSC. We are still working on ATSC.


Don


----------



## hinten

This is all great info and I'll try changing the setting.

But the more I think about it, the break-up sounded more like, well, the sound breaking up not volume lowered because of a pop. Sort of like pixelation of video only for the audio portion.

Either way, I'll see if it happens again.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *ArtShotwell has it right on. Don*



Thanks, Don. I worked in radio & TV for 25+ years, on the news side. I happen to dislike AGC, at least AGC that is over-active. I never liked hearing background sounds brought up to the same level as my voice whenever I paused during a report. This during the old analog days. I hope you'll be judicious in your use of AGC.


BTW, I'm suspicious that the pop, at least the one I hear, comes from a DD5.1 interruption. My receiver (my DD decoder) seems to reset after those pops. I hear something similar when HBO moves from Stereo to DD5.1.


----------



## ryalch

Anyone know when this might be available on Comcast in Seattle? They started broadcasting basketball games Thursday night in HD.


----------



## raidbuck

This would be a national agreement. Comcast has not announced any agreement with ESPN for ESPN2HD.


Nobody has it yet, it really just was a studio channel last night. Not D* or Adelphia Cable, who signed agreements earlier.


How long before Comcast gets it? I don't know, but eventually we will. Comcast does not add national channels very quickly as you can tell with no HDNETs, no UniversalHD, no TNT-HD and now no ESPN2HD.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *The new MSTV user interface is currently available only on the 6412 DVR boxes. Not sure if this will eventually be rolled out to all boxes, or not.*



My old DCT-2000 got the new MSTV interface the same day I got my 6412, which was the first day you could get one. The old 2000 actually lost its menu system after the 6412 was installed, but after I called the CSR, they did a hard reset and after 4 hours, the new MSTV interface for non-DVRs was there.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Thanks, Don. I worked in radio & TV for 25+ years, on the news side. I happen to dislike AGC, at least AGC that is over-active. I never liked hearing background sounds brought up to the same level as my voice whenever I paused during a report. This during the old analog days. I hope you'll be judicious in your use of AGC.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm suspicious that the pop, at least the one I hear, comes from a DD5.1 interruption. My receiver (my DD decoder) seems to reset after those pops. I hear something similar when HBO moves from Stereo to DD5.1.*



That's an interesting thought, Art. I heard the guys discussing whether it would be better to leave the DD5.1 on all the time, even in the stereo mode. I will make sure that Kelly is aware of this.


I agree about compression...the lighter the better. Peak limiting to prevent overmodulation I think is important as long as it isn't pushed too hard.


One of the interesting things about digital television is that not all receivers react in the same way. I have seen times in the past where one of my two DTV receivers had perfect audio, while the other had no audio at all. Obviously something was not right in the incoming signal.


It makes me wonder about the drastic audio changes that viewers have complained about. I don't see that at all with my Samsung SIR-TS160.

As I said before, we are still learning. For us old tube-types this digital stuff represents a pretty steep learning curve.


Don


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *It makes me wonder about the drastic audio changes that viewers have complained about. I don't see that at all with my Samsung SIR-TS160.
> 
> As I said before, we are still learning. For us old tube-types this digital stuff represents a pretty steep learning curve.*



I don't see (or, rather hear) drastic audio changes. I do see -some- audio changes, though, in KING's local news. Seems that the audio level changes when the picture changes from the one HD floor camera to any other source. And, that level change isn't always noticible, either. It's rather strange., unless the audio is following the video switcher.


For me, HBO's audio level drops slightly when they switch from stereo to DD5.1 and I have noticed the same thing on either KING or KOMO, can't remember which.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *That's an interesting thought, Art. I heard the guys discussing whether it would be better to leave the DD5.1 on all the time, even in the stereo mode. I will make sure that Kelly is aware of this.
> 
> Don*



This seems to be working well over at KIRO-DT. They leave the DD5.1 on all the time (last I checked anyway) and apparently send decoded DPL II into a DD 5.1 encoder (or some equivalent shortcut), giving us a constant DD 5.1 mode on our A/V receivers and changing the audio payload between real DD 5.1 on some network shows, some DPL II with matrix surround center channel and mono rear surrounds, and some plain stereo.


This takes all of the effort out at the receiving end (here at home) but may require state-of-the-art audio equipment at the studio.


I think the KING-DT news audio level changes are not as drastic as they once were. Now I hear more change between studio and remote feeds than between HD studio and SD studio. But if I were not listening for it, I might not notice it, whereas before, I could not miss it.


Getting better all the time ....


Seems like after we get spoiled a bit, we raise our expectations again and seek more.


----------



## xkode2002

I wrote a rather lengthy post about this and posted it to the forum directly because I believe it probably covers ALL Comcast cities, but I guess I broke the rules so the moderator deleted the post because it's gone. So I'll try to recreate in shorter form because there's nothing I hate more than doing something twice.


Here's the deal. I have a 6412 HDTV DVR from Comcast. I also have a Mediacenter PC. Both use DVI to my Dwin Transvision 3 projector and are displayed on a 92" Firehawk screen.


I notied that the picture quality for the same HD channel was poorer on my 6412 than programs recorded from OTA ATSC played on my HTPC.


At first I assumed the hardware was at fault. But then I started copying shows to my HTPC via 1394 and discovered that even when played on the same HW with the same software, the COMCAST programs lack the color depth and contrast of the OTA programs.


That leads me to believe that Comcast may be doing additional compression of local HD feeds it is sending us. Which is pretty blasphemous, in my opinion.


I exchanged email with another local who claims to have evidence that even the national cable channels are compressed. This might explain some of the surprising quality problems that I have seen in some of the HD movies I watched on Cinemax and HBO as well where the DVD transfer surpasses the HD transfer in quality.


Certainly those of us paying for HD expect the full quality that we would otherwise get if we had ATSC reception.


Folks: what do you see? Is there a way to prove that there is additional compression by comparing the same show recorded OTA and from Comcast?


----------



## jimre

Which specific show did you compare on Comcast vs. OTA?


----------



## xkode2002

Lost was the one that was the most stark.


I hadn't been watching it, but ABC started re-airing it from the start to catch up stragglers like me. I taped most of them on my 6412, but I missed 2 episodes. I got them from a friend who taped them OTA.


Man, there was SUCH a difference. The lush jungle scenes in the OTA version were eye-poppingly beautiful, rich green. Contrast was higher. I have been watching OTA stuff for a while, so I knew what I was seeing on my 6412 was substandard. But when I copied the contents from my 6412 to my HTPC I expected it to get better (I assumed the problem was the HW, not Comcast... after all, this is HD, they would be *crazy* to compress it because nuts like me would come out of the woodwork complaining). Truth was it didn't look any better. The raw bytes coming from COMCAST just look worse than the raw OTA bytes when all other variables are taken out of the equation.


Don't get me wrong, the output is pretty indistinguishable on my 36" Toshiba HDTV. But on my 92" Firehawk, the difference is stark.


----------



## jimre

What software are you using to play back both versions on your HTPC?


Also (not explicit in your post) I presume you & your friend's files were recorded from KOMO-104 on Comcast, and KOMO-HD OTA, respectively - and not some other ABC station or feed, right? Also the exact same episode recorded at the same time, on the same night?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

It could be the 6412, and not just Comcast. Try this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...43#post4957243


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *It could be the 6412, and not just Comcast. Try this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...43#post4957243 *



We know for sure the 6412 isn't re-compressing the HD picture locally. Why? Simple - the hardware required for real-time HD MPEG encoding currently costs between $5-10K!


----------



## xkode2002

To the most recent post: I agree with Jim--there is no way the 6412 is doing any additional compression.


To answer Jim's questions:


I am using MCE2005 and I have tried a variety of video codecs: NVDVD (latest), WinDVD6, and Elecard (latest) all produce similar results. I did the A/B testing with the same codecs to be sure.


Yes Iand No to the second question: I was recording 104 KOMO off of Comcast and my friend was recording KOMO-DT OTA. However, they were different episodes. I had about 7 episodes recorded on Comcast and I was missing 2 that I copied from my OTA friend. This Wednesday, I'll ask him to save Lost so I can do an A/B on the exact same scene recorded on the same night.


I'm sure many of you can do the same, too. So please post your own results!!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *....I'm sure many of you can do the same, too. So please post your own results!!*



Unfortunately, many of us cannot. Receiving OTA-HD signals in the Puget Sound area is for the fortunate few...


The reason I asked whether it was the exact same episode is because of the informative posts here by Don Wilkinson of KOMO. It sounds like they're pretty limited by the current "state-of-the-art" for local HD: a bunch of flaky, one-off prototype gear. Which means the actual broadcast results could vary enormously from night to night, depending on which gear was broken and/or mis-configured that night. The only valid test is to compare the exact same program files, recorded via the 2 different methods. Ideally someone could do a bit-for-bit analysis of the 2 files, eliminating any viewer subjectivity.


----------



## xkode2002

Well, I'm not the guy to do a bit-for-bit comparison unless somebody can point me to a tool that can show compression rates, etc. But I can try to get an OTA Lost that matches one of my Comcast Lost episodes. Stay tuned...


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *If you live in Kent and have Comcast you should be able to get the 6412. You may have spoken to a rep who was mistaken or confused. I'd call back and ask for it again.*



Well according to their website, it still isn't available. But when I stopped by the Redmond office I not only got the 6412 but now I get HBO for a year and only pay 52 cents more. Thanks for getting me off my butt and into the store.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Unfortunately, many of us cannot. Receiving OTA-HD signals in the Puget Sound area is for the fortunate few...
> 
> 
> The reason I asked whether it was the exact same episode is because of the informative posts here by Don Wilkinson of KOMO. It sounds like they're pretty limited by the current "state-of-the-art" for local HD: a bunch of flaky, one-off prototype gear. Which means the actual broadcast results could vary enormously from night to night, depending on which gear was broken and/or mis-configured that night. The only valid test is to compare the exact same program files, recorded via the 2 different methods. Ideally someone could do a bit-for-bit analysis of the 2 files, eliminating any viewer subjectivity.*



I could do that, recording Comcast with my Fusion card, and OTA with my MyHD card, but I really don't want to mess with my Fusion setup right now since it's been working well.


I will say that visually, they appear to be idential except for color, which is presumably a result of the Moto Comcast box being different than the MyHD card's output.


Finally, I'd not that sometimes when there are issues with the OTA broadcast, using my Moto Comcast box helps, but sometimes it doesn't. When it doesn't help it's not necessarily a network issue, because it could be a problem related to the KOMO feed to Comcast.


----------



## xkode2002

well the faded color issue is my biggest beef and that seems to happen even when I transfer the Comcast feed to my HTPC and play it there, so it's not the hardware.







Unfortunately. I could live with it if it was the HW because I could always transfer HD content I really really want to look perfect.


If you have a Comcast box, you don't need to use your Fusion, just connect via firewire to your HTPC and transfer the file. Instructions in the HDTV Recorders forum.


----------



## Karyk

I bought the Fusion card instead of going Firewire because it seemed like the more viable solution. It was either buy a firewire card and cable and hope that the software solutions would work, or buy the Fusion card which seemingly would have a greater chance of working.


As to the color, the reason the color is different on my set is that Toshibas seem to have weak greens. The MyHD card (through which I also play the Fusion files) allow you to adjust each color independently, and thus the color is better with my OTA recordings.


----------



## xkode2002

Well, I'm using the same video card to display HDTV OTA files that I have copied from friends and transport streams I have captured via Firewire from the 6412. So I'm using the exact same HW and settings and video codecs and display and and and... it's still worse from Comcast. Can't say why.


BTW: any old $15 firewire card will do. But I'll take it on myself to get a copy of this week's Lost from an OTA friend and if somebody points me to a place where I can throw about 200MB of files, I'll post samples of the differences.


----------



## Go Hard

Is there a way to reprogram the "All On" button to just work the TV power?


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Go Hard_
> *Is there a way to reprogram the "All On" button to just work the TV power?*



Couldn't you just program the remote to work with your tv, then press "TV" and then "POWER" ? Seems easy enough







Unless 2 buttons is too much work.


----------



## boykster

Anyone else having issues with 104 & 105? (abc HD and nbc HD)


All of my HD channels are fine except these 2...they are doa...


Rich


----------



## Nausicaa

KOMOHD is present and accounted for. Nada for KINGHD, but KONGHD is up and my 6412 is currently recording KCTSHD.


----------



## boykster

thx Nausicaa...


Of course as soon as I posted...KOMOHD came back...KINGHD still missing.


I hope it comes back by 10pm as I am recording L&O SVU


Rich


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slev_
> *Couldn't you just program the remote to work with your tv, then press "TV" and then "POWER" ? Seems easy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless 2 buttons is too much work.*



I have no problem with it, my wife on the other hand likes to use that button. It is the way we use the other two boxes. So when she does it in the living room, she ends up turning the tv and the vcr on and the 6412 off. Then she hits it again and she still isn't getting what she wants and then all the buttons get pushed and she gets grumpy. I was just trying to make the button useage the same for all 3 rooms.


----------



## aressa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *thx Nausicaa...
> 
> Of course as soon as I posted...KOMOHD came back...KINGHD still missing.
> 
> I hope it comes back by 10pm as I am recording L&O SVU
> 
> Rich*



My wife is reporting that ALL of our HD channels are showing the wrong stuff (105 is showing 555, etc.)


Keeping an eye on it...


----------



## boykster

Well, as of 10pm last nite, my channels were back to normal....


I did have some oddities like you are reporting (mismatched channels) on my other cable box, but that resolved itself too.


Upgrades in the testing perhaps?


Rich


----------



## aressa

Well, all of our HD channels were still shuffled this evening...


I called comcast and told them about it, they were pretty confused. So we were going through the channels together and all of a sudden they locked back onto the right channel. I asked what he did and he said "not much" in a very puzzeled tone. He said he just refreshed my record, not even a full refresh of my account.


So, I guess it was some sort of computer burp.



My buddy who moved this weekend told me that Comcast said they were upgrading all of their Database servers this weekend and migrating the databases. Maybe there was a back-end burp.


----------



## ericjut

Maybe it's related or not, but all the QAM digital channels got shuffled sometime this week too.


For anybody else using Comcast QAM in the Seattle area:

KCPQ (FOX): 81.1

WB: 81.2

KOMO (ABC): 82.4

PBS: 82.6

KING (NBC): 83.1

KONG: 83.2


There are others... but I got tired of crashing the Fusion3 app.










-eric


----------



## jameskollar

Comcast is reserving


> Quote:
> Maybe it's related or not, but all the QAM digital channels got shuffled sometime this week too. For anybody else using Comcast QAM in the Seattle area:
> 
> KCPQ (FOX): 81.1
> 
> WB: 81.2
> 
> KOMO (ABC): 82.4
> 
> PBS: 82.6
> 
> KING (NBC): 83.1
> 
> KONG: 83.2
> 
> 
> There are others... but I got tired of crashing the Fusion3 app.
> 
> 
> -eric



This is the next big phase for Comcast. They are setting up to reserve channels 62 - 256 for QAM. This is really good news because the next phase is to simulcast all of the analog channels in digital by encoding and mutiplexing at the front end. Cool!!!!


----------



## Karyk

They were doing some type of upgrade this last weekend on the Cable Internet portion of their service--I received notice of that. I wonder if this is somehow related?


----------



## keithaxis

Is anyone seeing vertical lines on channel 104 KOMO? I noticed last night during the news and then again during the morning news. Almost the entire screen has vertical lines running up and down. Just trying to see if it is my 6412 or if it is on Comcast's or KOMO" end. I did not noticed these lines during the makeover show last night, but saw them on local and national news......


----------



## artshotwell

Yes, I saw them last night during the local news... They were gone later. Haven't checked this AM.


----------



## wareagle

I see the vertical lines on 104 this morning. They seem to be in color, and aren't there on 4. Current garbage show is SD.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keithaxis_
> *Is anyone seeing vertical lines on channel 104 KOMO? I noticed last night during the news and then again during the morning news. Almost the entire screen has vertical lines running up and down. Just trying to see if it is my 6412 or if it is on Comcast's or KOMO" end. I did not noticed these lines during the makeover show last night, but saw them on local and national news......*



There is a problem with one of the video processors that creates the vertical lines. The KOMO techs are working with the manufacturer to get a repair/replacement going.


----------



## buddma

At 11:30 this morning I noticed on KOMOHD 104 vertical lines running through the entire picture, when I switched to the other HD channels the lines weren't there, anybody else getting this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *At 11:30 this morning I noticed on KOMOHD 104 vertical lines running through the entire picture, when I switched to the other HD channels the lines weren't there, anybody else getting this?*



Try reading the message immediately above yours....


----------



## GeorgeHolland

The stations referenced below are scrambled on my LG LST-4200A receiver and I no longer receive KOMO on 111-4. If those are the new local QAM channels I was under the impression they were not supposed to be scrambled?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *Maybe it's related or not, but all the QAM digital channels got shuffled sometime this week too.
> 
> 
> For anybody else using Comcast QAM in the Seattle area:
> 
> KCPQ (FOX): 81.1
> 
> WB: 81.2
> 
> KOMO (ABC): 82.4
> 
> PBS: 82.6
> 
> KING (NBC): 83.1
> 
> KONG: 83.2
> 
> 
> There are others... but I got tired of crashing the Fusion3 app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric*


----------



## ericjut

GeorgeHolland,


I can confirm that I'm getting all those channels unencrypted and in the clear (using QAM256).


Maybe somebody else that has an LG unit (Karyk?) could test to see if they're still able to tune the HD locals on cable?


-eric


----------



## scenic

I have an LG 3510a and a LG 3410a. I receive all of the local QAM channels Comcast carries. They are in the clear.


81 -> Kcpq & ktwb

83 -> King & Kong

82/95 -> Kcts & abc & ABCNow


----------



## ddz

GeorgeHolland,


I have both LG 4200A and 3410A. I can get on the 3410A 81-1,81-2,82-1 thru 6, and 83-1,83-2. Except for a short time this afternoon I can not get any of the 82- subchannels on my 4200A any more. This is since the Comcast switchover a few days ago. The difference I see on my 3410A with the 82- subchannels is rather odd. It used to see on the 111- subchannels during the day 111-2 and 111-3 broadcast and 111-5 was tuned but either blank or a screen saying starting at 5PM, and that was reversed when KCTS broadcast HD after 5PM. This is what I now see as I switch channels either up past 82-1 or down from 82-6 on my 3410A. Before 5PM as I go down, 82-5 shows the same broadcast as 82-6 without sound and if I change channels up 82-5 shows the same as 82-4 without sound. The same thing happens with 82-2 and 82-3 after 5PM.


Oddly, today I had planned to switch rooms with my 2 receivers and, just prior to switching, my 4200A could tune in the 82- subchannels. That was just before 5PM. After switching the receivers I again couldn't see the 82- subchannels on the 4200A and it was after 5PM. The 3410A still saw everything.


Fortunately here in Bothell I can get a reasonably solid signal thru my apartment window with a Silver Sensor all the major channels OTA so that's what I have switched to with my 4200A.


Apparently only the 4200A is exhibiting this problem since Comcast switched their carrier channels.


BTW - I did a complete rescan with both receivers just after the Comcast change.


Added - Last night at 2:05AM I was again able to see 82-1,-2,-3,-4, and -6 on my 4200A. I expect that will again change after 5PM tonite.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I hope I haven't just thrown my money away on what I thought was the best HD receiver/QAM tuner available. Hopefully it is temporary due to the PSIP changes. Everything in the 80's comes out as a black screen on my LG LST-4200A and labeled as scrambled. I can still get channel 13 on 110-1, 5(NBC) on 112-1, and nothing but a black screen on 111-4, where I used to receive channel 4. I have analog cable so I don't know if that works differently than digital cable. Comcast also has told me my cable run from the street to my house has loss below spec so they are going to drop some new cable although I don't know when. I assume that's why I lose the signal on the channels I do get so often. I'll have to wait until the new cable is in before I can really know where the problem is but I don't have the same issues with the Comcast provided box I use in another room.


I usually don't check before 5:00 but will try and do so this week.


Thanks for the responses and let me know of any changes you notice in the QAM station mapping.


George


----------



## ddz

GeorgeHolland,

Sounds like Comcast didn't switch frequencies where you are at as they did here in Bothell, just the way they feed it. Again last nite I saw the same problem I previously described, got it before 5PM - gone after 5PM. I only subscribe to analog cable as well, but years ago all service on the Eastside (and I'm sure Seattle too) switched to a new scheme which provided the capability to feed the digital signals and internet to every household.


I sympathize with you re: the 4200A not being able to decode the QAM in the evening now. I prefer the cable feed to the OTA feed I have with my indoor antenna because of stability issues I have sometimes, usually the last 2 minutes of a close game. But I have the OTA antenna capability because Comcast here doesn't provide CBS or UPN. I assume you don't want to mess around with a OTA feed?


----------



## djmattyb

Is this for real?


CBS in HD on channel 186?

http://www.furrygoat.com/2004/01/comcast_hdtv_ge.html


----------



## JmyBryan

Please, please confirm ... NFC Championship on the line here!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Is this for real?
> 
> 
> CBS in HD on channel 186?
> 
> http://www.furrygoat.com/2004/01/comcast_hdtv_ge.html *



You might want to look at the date of that post (hint: over a year old). Also if you look at his subsequent posts he says "weird, I swear CBS-HD was there, but now it's gone..."


----------



## djmattyb

Sorry for the false alarm. I wondered why no one on the message board was talking about it.


----------



## biz_qwik

I'm having some really annoying hangups with my DVR. There's a glitch where anytime I'm ff-ing a recorded program and hit stop/exit (bottom arrow key) the box will not respond and the picture freezes and hangs untill seemingly it gets to the end of the recording. No button including power on the unit will break this up. Only unplugging the unit seems to work. You can see how this would be any issue when you mistakingly hit this during FF2 on a 4 hour program.


Anytime I record 440-450 the FF is really slow and jumpy. Strange.


With all the HD movies and such I record 120gb is WAY too small. Too bad I can't chain one of my firewire HD's.


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

I just looked at the comcast website and it reports that the DVR service is not available in my area yet (olympia). Is there something other than the Mot 6208/6412 STB that is needed to get this service?? Seems to me that the box does all of the work, not the cable co.


----------



## ericjut

El Guapo,


I wouldn't count the website as a reliable source (I had DVR service months ago and they're still not listing my area as available. Call and ask.


As far as the prereqs for PVR, I would say they're probably tied with OnDemand limitations and/or inventory of 6412s... Did you have a 5100/6200 working in your area? Was OnDemand working? Maybe it's just inventory...


-eric


----------



## jeff28

the web site is out-of-date. I believe the only prerequsite at this point as that you live in a rebuilt area. If HDTV is offered at your home, DVR is available too.


the article refrenced by djmattyb has to do with CBS owned-and-operated stations. an agreement was reached for all of those about this time last year. the cox broadcasting deal is a seperate monster all together.


I couldn't guess what someone may have seen on channel 186 whenever that was published.


----------



## SonomaSearcher




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *I couldn't guess what someone may have seen on channel 186 whenever that was published.*



The original blog entry was written by a blogger in the San Francisco area. Our CBS HD was added in January 2004 on channel 186. Looks like the Seattle area blogger just quoted the SF area blogger and assumed the SF area blogger was talking about Seattle. (SF blogger is/was a Microsoft employee but lives in SF-- maybe that was the original source of the confusion.)


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

Thanks Eric and Jeff, you pretty much confirmed what i suspected. I already have a 6200 and have had HD for almost a year now and on demand started working in late Nov. so I am pretty sure it has to do with supply of the new STB. I work in federal way so I will call a local office there as well to see if they have any. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## artseattle

Anyone else record American Idol tonight? I'm zipping through it and noticed almost constant pixellation during the second hour. Basically unwatchable. I did start recording an additional show during the second hour. Could this be part of the problem? The second show looked fine.


Art


----------



## jhachey

Art:


Here in Sammamish, the picture on American Idol was fine last night.


I suspect your problem stemmed from recording the second show. I have had similar problems when trying to record a second show when an HD show is already recording.


----------



## artshotwell

I'm noticing significant pixellation during what amounts to cross-over times when recording two consecutive HD shows. The end of the first show and the beginning of the second one look pretty bad.


And, it's nearly impossible to get the 6412 to respond to commands when recording two HD shows, like during that crossover. Last night I tried two minutes early to stop a recording because I knew it could be a problem, but the 6412 didn't respond until the first recording stopped by itself a minute or two after the hour.


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm noticing significant pixellation during what amounts to cross-over times when recording two consecutive HD shows. The end of the first show and the beginning of the second one look pretty bad.
> 
> 
> And, it's nearly impossible to get the 6412 to respond to commands when recording two HD shows, like during that crossover. Last night I tried two minutes early to stop a recording because I knew it could be a problem, but the 6412 didn't respond until the first recording stopped by itself a minute or two after the hour.*



This seems to be the worst case scenario. Actually recording two HD programs and watching and fast forwarding thru another previously recorded HD show gives this machine fits.


I have started trying to schedule recordings only one at a time for that reason however with the ridiculous default padding settings overlap still happens.


----------



## artshotwell

And, I've started looking for alternative times for some shows, like films on HBO.


----------



## brente

anyone else have problems with audio pops & breakups on the 6412 tonight on Lost or Alias? It happened 3 or 4 times on Lost, but seemed bad during the initial 10 minutes of Alias. I flipped over to the west coast feed of ABC from Directv and the audio (and picture) seemed fine. I'm assuming this is related to the previous posts of audio problems on KOMO. any update on when it will be resolved?


----------



## artshotwell

Yup, had pops early on in Alias. They seemed to end after 15 or 20 minutes, except for pops as the local station, KOMO, switched between network and local.


----------



## Malcolm_B

A couple pops on LOST last night. Had me worried for a minute, but it didn't return.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm noticing significant pixellation during what amounts to cross-over times when recording two consecutive HD shows. The end of the first show and the beginning of the second one look pretty bad.
> 
> 
> And, it's nearly impossible to get the 6412 to respond to commands when recording two HD shows, like during that crossover. Last night I tried two minutes early to stop a recording because I knew it could be a problem, but the 6412 didn't respond until the first recording stopped by itself a minute or two after the hour.*



It sure sounds like the 6412 is running out of horsepower (or CPU speed). You can get a similar effect on an older PC if you run too many apps at the same time. Eventually it can't keep up and will miss keystrokes or mouse activity. My guess is they put just enough CPU in the thing to "get by". Or they have some serious software flaws!


----------



## xkode2002

The audio dropouts on Alias and Lost were also there OTA. More of the same KOMO problems that they know about and are working on, I would assume.


I think the pixelation on the 6412 is actually a signal strength issue, even though it sounds like a processor problem. 6412 issues should be discused in the Washington 6412 thread in the HDTV Recorders section on AVS.


----------



## TacJag

Hi All. New to all of the "HDTV" stuff but am already lovin' it!! Have a few questions ... and thanks to all who post here, just by reading through these posts I have already avoided a call to Comcast or Hitachi wondering about audio problems on my new TV!!


We have a new HDTV connected to Comcast in Lakewood. Have a Motorola 5100. I have noticed a couple of things and wonder if these are "normal" at this stage of HDTV roll out:


1) KOMO on 104 looks terrific, especially on the local news. I get a true HD 16:9 image. But, when I watch KING on 105, I seem to only receive a 4:3 image even though the TV says it's on 16:9 and 1080. Is this normal? (I did see a full screen 16:9 image on ER last night so I am sort of assuming the TV and Comcast are OK.)


2) I have noted some audio problems on the non-HD channels (such as Fox News) with audio out of sync slightly. Seems to come and go. I am assuming that this is a source issue and not something wrong with my TV or the cable box. (Noticeable because I have not noticed lip sync issues on my old TV and non-digital cable hookup.


Thanks in advance for any comments. I am not very up to speed on HDTV yet and look forward to learning from y'all!!


Ken


----------



## ericjut

TacJag,


Welcome to the world of HD.










1. The image that you're getting watching KING-105 is 1080i 16:9, not doubt about that. But the content is sometimes just SD (standard definition) upscaled to HD. The easiest way to spot that is that it's in 4:3 format. Also, sometimes, even though a show is supposed to be in HD, the channel may forget to "flip the switch" to HD and you get an upscaled SD signal. Finally, KING's local news is probably the weirdest HD show you can watch right now, because even within the studio, they keep switching back and forth between HD and SD cameras, which results in switching from 16:9 to 4:3 back to 16:9 sometimes several times a minute.


2) If you're talking about channel 48 (FOX News), it's an analog chanel, and the one thing that comes to mind would be that the deinterlacer on your TV (or the cable box if you're using it) is adding a slight delay on your video. Is it only a few channels, or all of them randomly? Here are a few things you could try next time you experience it:

1. Try to plug the cable directly to your TV and see if it's reproducable. If so, you know it's the channel or the TV.

2. If you have an option, turn off the deinterlacer on your TV and try to reproduce it.

3. If you didn't try it yet, change the "Override to 480i" option in the service menu of your 5100 (do a search on this thread about it). For example, if you choose 480i (default), that means the cable box is sending the signal in 480i and your TV is probably doing the deinterlacing. But if you choose 480p, your cable box would deinterlace for you, thus maybe fixing this problem. Worth playing a little bit with it.


Anyways... hope this helps.










-eric


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *It sure sounds like the 6412 is running out of horsepower (or CPU speed). You can get a similar effect on an older PC if you run too many apps at the same time. Eventually it can't keep up and will miss keystrokes or mouse activity. My guess is they put just enough CPU in the thing to "get by". Or they have some serious software flaws!*



More likely it's the disk than the CPU. When you record two shows and watch a third show it's trying to write to three parts of the disk at once. If you've paused the live TV then it's also reading from a 4th part of the disk. As you fill up the disk and erase files over and over again, those 3-4 parts might be scattered and fragmented from one end of the disk to the other, forcing the disk head to frantically seek back and forth trying to read and write all that data at once.


The CPU doesn't have to do much work to simply read and write the data. HDTV and digital channels are already compressed and even the analog channels are probably compressed by a dedicated chip for each tuner rather than the CPU.


--

Steve


----------



## Babula

I can see recording two programs simultaneously as there are two tuners. Perhaps you can watch a recorded program while recording another but how do you record two programs simultaneously and watch a third when ther are only two tuners?


What am I missing here?


----------



## burger23

*Babula*


The show being watched is a previously recorded show.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *Babula
> 
> 
> The show being watched is a previously recorded show.*



Yeah, but Babula did point out a mistake I made. You can be recording two shows and watching a third, but it wouldn't be buffering what you're watching so that would only involve writing two files and reading a third at the same time rather than writing three and reading one. It's still a lot of work for a single hard disk to do.


--

Steve


----------



## Budget_HT

Hopefully these are performance bugs that further refinement and optimization can overcome.


The HD TiVo manages to accomplish simultaneous record 2, watch 1, with no hiccups, although it does sometimes get bogged down when also trying to handle inputs from the remote. I would rather wait for the user interface to respond than have the programs being recorded ending up with pixelation or dropouts.


My guess is that these bugs will be overcome with time. Welcome to the world of Beta testing.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Comcast is reserving
> 
> 
> This is the next big phase for Comcast. They are setting up to reserve channels 62 - 256 for QAM. This is really good news because the next phase is to simulcast all of the analog channels in digital by encoding and mutiplexing at the front end. Cool!!!!*



Are you sure? Because that would great as long as the bitrate was decent.


----------



## adossey

Is anyone else watching the folks over on the "San Francisco - Comcast" thread talk about Comcast and Cox coming to an end to their dispute? They have a bit more at stake because their Cox owned local is Fox and they really want to be able to watch the superbowl in HD; but I'm wondering if this will have any effect for us and KIRO going HD on Comcast here in the next couple of weeks, too!? What do you guys think?


-- Alex


----------



## jhachey

I emailed somebody at KIRO and told him about the SF Chronicle reports of an impending deal between Cox and Comcast and got the following reply:


> Quote:
> That is very interesting. I hadn't heard anything about it until you sent me this.
> 
> 
> I checked around and there is a deal rumored to be in the works. I personally cannot imagine a deal that would include one Cox market and not all the others.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and I'll try to remember to tell you if I hear anything new.



So, it appears KIRO is likely on the way too.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> 
> So, it appears KIRO is likely on the way too. [/b]



I'll believe it when I see it







. I've kept my hopes up for way too long based off of rumors like this that I don't trust anything anymore







. If it does happen, it's really a shame that they waited until after the football season to figure something out. That's the only reason to watch CBS - for football. Won't do anyone any good now until next year


----------



## SonomaSearcher

The Cox-Comcast deal for KTVU hasn't been signed yet, AFAIK, but it's definitely NOT a rumor. Unless there is some totally unforeseen complication, it is now only a matter of dotting the i's and crossing the t's.


Whether the deal is a national one and includes KIRO's digital/HD signal is for you guys to find out. However, like the KIRO representative, I would be very surprised if Comcast and Cox did not include other markets with this deal, especially after all the time, effort and money that has been spent putting the deal together.


Also, when Comcast reaches these types of deals, they invariably encompass all the stations owned by the contracting party. So Comcast would be doing things very differently from what it has done historically if KIRO were not included.


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Are you sure? Because that would great as long as the bitrate was decent.*




When the tech installed my 6412 on New Year's Eve, I asked him about the quality of the analog broadcasts. He admitted that the quality was poorer compared to the other Motorola box, but that Comcast in the next 4-6 months would be upgrading all the analog stations to digital, so in the long run it wouldn't matter.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *When the tech installed my 6412 on New Year's Eve, I asked him about the quality of the analog broadcasts. He admitted that the quality was poorer compared to the other Motorola box, but that Comcast in the next 4-6 months would be upgrading all the analog stations to digital, so in the long run it wouldn't matter.*



Yeah, that's the theory. We'll see if/when it actually happens.


----------



## xkode2002

I'd love to hear that this deal went through. I hope there isn't a prolonged national rollout. Just because KIRO doesn't have the superbowl doesn't mean they should take their sweet time hooking up. It sounds like they haven't even started preparing to implement in advance of the deal if folks from KIRO hadn't even heard of it.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ianken_
> *Are you sure? Because that would great as long as the bitrate was decent.*



I can confirm (thought I already had) that reliable sources at Comcast say progress is already being made to begin simulcasting many popular analog channels on digital tiers. I don't know anything about the bit-rate, but the whole purpose of this is so that people with 6412's can watch/record these channels without having to deal with the poor PQ of analog on that box. It will happen sooner rather than later, as soon as possible with estimates being anywhere from between next month and this summer. Unfortunately, I can't get any better info on the Cox Broadcasting deal than we already have. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> I can confirm (thought I already had) that reliable sources at Comcast say progress is already being made to begin simulcasting many popular analog channels on digital tiers.



Seattle is in 1 of 8 initial markets that Comcast is working on digital simulcast. Although I am not completely up on what all this means the following was relayed to me:


There are four major inititiatives under way and will happen in the following order:


1) 64 - 256 QAM Conversion (Spectrum Aquisition)


2) Anlog to Digital Encoding and Multiplexing


3) Network Convergence


4) Upgrading Ad insertion.


If I understand what the person was trying to tell me, by step 2 digital simulcast signals will be available.


Comcast must know they are getting their behinds kicked by the poor quality of their analog signals. I wonder how many dish owners decided to give cable a try and switched back again because of the analog PQ problem.


----------



## pdampier

It is Comcasts digital channels where the quality is shocking. I hope the analog locals I get (which look far far better than digital channels like BBC America etc) don't get overcompressed like all the other digital channels.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdampier_
> *It is Comcasts digital channels where the quality is shocking. I hope the analog locals I get (which look far far better than digital channels like BBC America etc) don't get overcompressed like all the other digital channels.*



Your statement is generally true, unless you're using a 6412 box. There the analog PQ takes a huge nose dive and becomes noticeably worse than the digital channels. This is due to 1) signal loss from internal splitter used to drive dual tuners, and 2) even when watching analog channels "live", you're actually watching the results of local MPEG2-compression (to enable "trick play" via hard disk). IMHO, that looks even worse than the compression used at the head-end on many digital channels.


----------



## bzaznut

Wide to 4:3 .. lots of switching

Hi everyone.


I got a HD Motorola STB from Comcast today and the tech hooked it up to my Samsung HLP4663. At first, the quality looked like CRAP, but then I realized that the input wasn't set right. After I reset that to component - I switched on Discovery HD (663) and was blown away. AWESOME picture.


however, b/c its 16:9 or widescreen as well as the other HD channels (ESPN / INHD, etc), I had to set my TV to wide picture mode.


but everytime I switch over to a STV feed, like MTV or FSN .. it doesn't auto switch over to 4:3 and the picture looks stretched.


It becomes a pain having to do it manually (as I switch back and forth btw channels a LOT)..


Anyone know of a quick fix? whether we can program 1 button on the remote to switch the picture on the TV or an auto switch function based on channels?


Thanks for everyone's input.


JB


----------



## wareagle

Power STB off

Hit the Menu button on the remote

This brings up the User Settings.

First is TV type, which you set to 16:9

Then YPbPr, which should be 720p or 1080i

Then 4:3 Override -- set this to Off and the SD picture won't stretch.


----------



## bzaznut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Power STB off
> 
> Hit the Menu button on the remote
> 
> This brings up the User Settings.
> 
> First is TV type, which you set to 16:9
> 
> Then YPbPr, which should be 720p or 1080i
> 
> Then 4:3 Override -- set this to Off and the SD picture won't stretch.*



thanks. it did the trick.


----------



## rverginia

What do you know: A new show - NUMB3RS - is going to premier tonight on CBS! Hmmm, I guess the would be KIRO?


Sorry I'll miss it!


(funny note: On the cover of the TV Times, they state that the show premiers at "approximately 7:00"). They hear is but don't listen...


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *When the tech installed my 6412 on New Year's Eve, I asked him about the quality of the analog broadcasts. He admitted that the quality was poorer compared to the other Motorola box, but that Comcast in the next 4-6 months would be upgrading all the analog stations to digital, so in the long run it wouldn't matter.*



Hmmm. FWIW my analogs are actually quite good. No ghosting and not too much fuzz. They are a bit soft.


However, I get SciFi and other "basic cable" feeds on my big dish and it would be nice if the digital versions Comcast plans to put up come kinda close to their analog masters.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *
> 
> (funny note: On the cover of the TV Times, they state that the show premiers at "approximately 7:00"). They hear is but don't listen...*



that's because of the AFC championship game today - it might go OT.


----------



## Babula

There is a problem with numbers. They will be "small".


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Your statement is generally true, unless you're using a 6412 box. There the analog PQ takes a huge nose dive and becomes noticeably worse than the digital channels. This is due to 1) signal loss from internal splitter used to drive dual tuners, and 2) even when watching analog channels "live", you're actually watching the results of local MPEG2-compression (to enable "trick play" via hard disk). IMHO, that looks even worse than the compression used at the head-end on many digital channels.*



I have the non-DVR version of the Moto box (I don't remember the number, but it's the HD box that looks identical to the new DVR box), and the analog locals are really poor. No internal splitter or trick play on that box. I've not tried hooking the cable directly to my set, but I do recall a few years ago when I cancelled cable and went to DirecTV, that DirecTV's locals were far and away better than through cable. And as I've mentioned before, my Comcast system is relatively new (they rewired the area about 3-5 years ago).


----------



## jimre

I also have 2 of the non-DVR HD boxes (6200) and one DVR box (6412). The analog PQ is just fine on the 6200s. It sucks big time on the 6412, mainly for the reasons I stated in my previous post. If you have poor analog PQ, then it's probably a signal problem rather than the 6200 box - could be in your house, in your neighborhood, etc.


I guess my point was that however good (or bad) your analog PQ is with the 6200 -- it will be noticably worse with the 6412, due to the extra split and the DVR's MPEG compression.


----------



## brente

jim,


on another subject... are any of your boxes in the same room? I'm wondering whether the remote can be changed to use different codes to control two 6412s independently - do you know?


----------



## hinten

Just finished watching Lost from last week. I swear the audio problems are just driving me up the wall. The show really shows off the HD capabilities of my Samsung but the audio problems made my wife say 'What's the story with this HD stuff?'


I reported these problems last week and the gentelman here on the board recommended to turn audio compression off. I did that but it seems that the drop out is not caused locally but rather no audio gets transmitted over the wire.

As usual, this seems to happen every time something important gets said...


----------



## xkode2002

hinten: look for posts from Don Wilkins (sp?) from KOMO. These are problems that affect ATSC (over the air) broadcasts as well. It has nothing to do with Comcast. KOMO is working on isolating and solving the problem, but at least as of last week's LOST, they apparently haven't solved it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brente_
> *jim,
> 
> 
> on another subject... are any of your boxes in the same room? I'm wondering whether the remote can be changed to use different codes to control two 6412s independently - do you know?*



Nope - all in different rooms. If I *were* to put them in the same room (say, the main home distribution rack in the basement) I'd probably solve the problem by using an IR output device with discrete, addressable emitters. Most major HA systems (AMX, Crestron) have these, but I think also Xantech makes some more generic ones. Global Cache makes some cool ones that are controlled via TCP/IP over ethernet.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Nope - all in different rooms. If I *were* to put them in the same room (say, the main home distribution rack in the basement) I'd probably solve the problem by using an IR output device with discrete, addressable emitters. Most major HA systems (AMX, Crestron) have these, but I think also Xantech makes some more generic ones. Global Cache makes some cool ones that are controlled via TCP/IP over ethernet.*



thanks. yeah, I was afraid I'd have to go this route. would be nice if the moto boxes could change the ir receiver code like the directv tivo boxes can...


----------



## 2banana

Last week when recording Lost and Alias, the ONLY part of Alias actually recorded was the 90 second cross over period between the two shows. The recording data in the guide said it was an hour and some minutes long but the recording was actually only 90 seconds (it stopped right as Alias started). I have since begun recording the SD broadcast on my trusty four-year-old ReplayTV which has crashed maybe a half dozen times in it's lifetime.


This was pretty annoying but I have come to accept the 6412 as the buggy, beta product that it is. IMHO, paying to be a beta tester may seem strange but timeshifting HD is pretty cool (when it works).


----------



## dubois-wa

I'm confused and annoyed by the amazing disappearing, reappearing availability of ABC HD on Comcast's system. I used to get ABC on 111-4 and it has since moved (this month) to 82-4. The problem is sometimes it's there and sometimes it's not. Last night, nothing; this morning, the ABC morning new was there as well as KOMO local news. NBC doesn't seem to have this problem nor FOX. Anyone have a glimpse or insight on why this is happening?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *This was pretty annoying but I have come to accept the 6412 as the buggy, beta product that it is. IMHO, paying to be a beta tester may seem strange but timeshifting HD is pretty cool (when it works).*



I'm afraid Microsoft set the standard years ago and now, it seems, everyone is trying to emulate their business plan.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm afraid Microsoft set the standard years ago and now, it seems, everyone is trying to emulate their business plan.*



Hey, no badmouthing MSFT in the Seattle forum!










Seriously, aren't these things running MSFT software now?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Seriously, aren't these things running MSFT software now?*



Yup...but they're not the only ones selling beta software, then charging to fix it.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Yup...but they're not the only ones selling beta software, then charging to fix it.*



Actually, MSFT seldom charges for updates, and none of the bug fix variety (just the major revision--create a bunch of new bugs variety). And I cut them a lot of slack in the PC area. They don't know what hardware/software you're running. For example, my HTPC crashed twice where it needed a complete reinstall (and once where the hard drive was so messed up the install program couldn't access it). Turned out it was a combination of two non-certified drivers (especially one for a Belkin wireless adaptor) and a bad stick of memory. Hardly MSFT's fault that companies can't write decent drivers and users ignore the non-certified driver warning.


But on these Comcast machines they don't have that excuse. They know the hardware. They know the software.


----------



## ddz

Dubois-WA,

If you have a LG 4200A you are experiencing the same problem others here have noted. The problem appears to be the way Comcast has changed their transmission of the 82- subchannels. From 2AM until 5PM 82-2 and 82-3 have KCTS broadcast and during this time period the 4200A can see 82-1, -2, -3, -4, and -6. From 5PM until 2AM KCTS starts their HD feed which is on 82-5 and cuts off feeds that Comcast broadcasts on 82-2 and -3. This is not new, they have been doing this for a long time when it was on channel 111. What is new is what is seen by my 3410A. Anyway, now during this time the 4200A can't tune in any of the 82- subchannels. My 3410A can see them all is why I know what is happening (on the surface). Instead of seeing a blank screen during the after 5PM time period on 82-2 and -3 I see whatever is on 82-1 or 82-4 depending on whether I am tuning up or down to get to the 82-3 channel. But there is no sound. Don't know what this means from a technical standpoint, but for some reason the 4200A doesn't understand how to decode the subchannels after 5PM.


I fortunately have rather decent OTA reception so it doesn't bother me that much. It does make me wonder how viable my 4200A is long term tho..


----------



## thordad

I actually posted something very similar to this under the HDTV Recorder forum. I too experienced the issue with Lost and Alias the last two Wednesdays. I suspect it may have something to do with the odd start/end times ABC uses and the software's inability to deal with it.


I setup the same situation last Thursday with CSI and Without A Trace. Both shows started on the hour and recorded successfully.


This Wed I'm setting both Lost and Alias to record an extra 60 minutes. Hopefully one or both will then pick up the full Alias show.


----------



## 2banana

Thanks for the suggestion, Thordad!


In the case of non-critical software (i.e. it's not running a heart pump or an airplane) I can tolerate a fair deal of buginess if it means getting the product in my hands sooner then later. How many of us picked up the 6412 within the first week of it being available? I can't imagine we would have wanted to wait through a much longer bug find/fix phase before getting this unit.


----------



## artshotwell

2banana, You're right. I can put up with a little bugginess. It's been interesting finding strange behavior in the MS software. I haven't had a rebooting problem, but I notice that several others have that problem. The inconsistent problems seem strange. All in all, I'm happy to have this thing. I had no way to record HD til it came along. I was close to getting an HD VHS box.


----------



## billymac

hey quick question for you seattle brothers and sisters


this 6412 has a dvi port on the back of it right? is it enabled?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *hey quick question for you seattle brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> this 6412 has a dvi port on the back of it right? is it enabled?*



Yes; with HDCP.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *Thanks for the suggestion, Thordad!
> 
> 
> In the case of non-critical software (i.e. it's not running a heart pump or an airplane) I can tolerate a fair deal of buginess if it means getting the product in my hands sooner then later. How many of us picked up the 6412 within the first week of it being available? I can't imagine we would have wanted to wait through a much longer bug find/fix phase before getting this unit.*



Nice theory, but the box has been available elsewhere in the country for many months. I don't think it had the MSFT software, however. Rolling out something different like that can be problematic. I think even Tivo had problems with a recent upgrade.


----------



## billymac

thanks, but i'm confusing my downstairs with my upstairs...how about the 6208 (i think it is) silver moto hd box...can't see the back, does it have dvi? is it hdcp?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *thanks, but i'm confusing my downstairs with my upstairs...how about the 6208 (i think it is) silver moto hd box...can't see the back, does it have dvi? is it hdcp?*



There are no 6208 boxes in the Seattle area. You either have a 5100 or 6200 (both non-DVR HD boxes) or a 6412 (DVR HD box). They all look pretty much the same from the outside. All 6200s & 6412s have DVI. IIRC, *some* of the 5100s had DVI and some didn't.


----------



## jimre

... And all of the DVI ports (if you have one) are HDCP only.


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *... And all of the DVI ports (if you have one) are HDCP only.*



well it must be a 5100 then, because i just pulled everything out from the wall and i don't see a dvi port anywhere.


will comcast exchange for a newer regular hd box that does have dvi on it? i don't want to move my 6412 upstairs.


----------



## dubois-wa

quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by ddz ...

If you have a LG 4200A you are experiencing the same problem others here have noted. The problem appears to be the way Comcast has changed their transmission of the 82- subchannels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have an LG 3510A which is the 3410 plus the DVD. And ABC disappeared again tonight.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *...
> 
> will comcast exchange for a newer regular hd box that does have dvi on it? i don't want to move my 6412 upstairs.*



yep - you *should* be able to take it to the local office and have it swapped for a newer 5100 series model.


----------



## nvarma

Quick newbie issue:


I am in Seattle. I subscribe to Comcast Limited cable.

I want to get HD channels 104-119 using a Media Center PC (MCE 2005).

I'm thinking of the Fusion3 card which has QAM support.


Questions:


1) Do I need to subscribe to one of the Comcast "digital" packages?

2) Do I need a set-top box or can I just use the Fusion 3 card?

3) Does this setup work pretty well for folks or are there lots of problems?


Thanks!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nvarma_
> *1) Do I need to subscribe to one of the Comcast "digital" packages?
> 
> 2) Do I need a set-top box or can I just use the Fusion 3 card?
> 
> 3) Does this setup work pretty well for folks or are there lots of problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



1. The limited basic is fine for the HD locals. When I tested it I also got ESPN HD in the clear (and a number of other channels I didn't recognize), although I'm not sure whether that's legal to regularly tune in that channel with the limited basic package.


2. You can just use the Fusion card, but setup is a bit problematic because of the channel mapping. You have to figure out which channels are which, and some of the encrypted channels will crash the card. This should be a one time thing to setup, but they do apparently remap the channels from time to time.


3. I cannot answer you about problems because I only tested the Fusion to see if it would receive the channels. Until Comcast adds KIRO, I prefer to have my Fusion card receive the signal OTA. I've heard that you cannot schedule recordings through TitanTV, but quite frankly, I can't believe there isn't something you can do to fix that through registry edits, but again, until they add KIRO, I'm not trying anything.


I'd wait for the MyHD-130 to come out. It will be about $100 more than the Fusion (a guess), but it handles QAM much better and is a hardware based card for improved playback. I have both the MyHD-120 and the Fusion, and the MyHD software is much better.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

As an LG LST-4200A owner I continue to lose KOMO on 111-4 every evening while getting a signal during the day. My 4200 sees the signal on 82-2 and 82-3 as scrambled so I have had to go to an A/B switch to pick up KOMO OTA. Fortunately KOMO is about the only signal I can pick up OTA from my location but it is a real pain. Has anyone asked a Comcast engineer what is happening?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddz_
> *Dubois-WA,
> 
> If you have a LG 4200A you are experiencing the same problem others here have noted. The problem appears to be the way Comcast has changed their transmission of the 82- subchannels. From 2AM until 5PM 82-2 and 82-3 have KCTS broadcast and during this time period the 4200A can see 82-1, -2, -3, -4, and -6. From 5PM until 2AM KCTS starts their HD feed which is on 82-5 and cuts off feeds that Comcast broadcasts on 82-2 and -3. This is not new, they have been doing this for a long time when it was on channel 111. What is new is what is seen by my 3410A. Anyway, now during this time the 4200A can't tune in any of the 82- subchannels. My 3410A can see them all is why I know what is happening (on the surface). Instead of seeing a blank screen during the after 5PM time period on 82-2 and -3 I see whatever is on 82-1 or 82-4 depending on whether I am tuning up or down to get to the 82-3 channel. But there is no sound. Don't know what this means from a technical standpoint, but for some reason the 4200A doesn't understand how to decode the subchannels after 5PM.
> 
> 
> I fortunately have rather decent OTA reception so it doesn't bother me that much. It does make me wonder how viable my 4200A is long term tho..*


----------



## dubois-wa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GeorgeHolland_
> *Has anyone asked a Comcast engineer what is happening?*



That was the next question I was going to ask. Does this "topic" even fall under any FCC must-carry rules? Seems like the first level CSRs wouldn't have a clue what to do about the question. And it would seem in their interest to push a set top box and a digital package instead.


I do have one 6412 driving a Sharp 32GD4U, the LG is hooked up to different TV. I'm wondering if anyone with a QAM enabled tuner in their display is seeing this also? Could be it's an issue with LG's tuners that require some firmware update.


----------



## jamesmil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> 
> I'd wait for the MyHD-130 to come out. It will be about $100 more than the Fusion (a guess), but it handles QAM much better and is a hardware based card for improved playback. I have both the MyHD-120 and the Fusion, and the MyHD software is much better. [/b]



Note, being a hardware-decorder based card, I don't expect the MyHD-130 will support Windows Media Center Edition.


----------



## xkode2002

From:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...33#post5066933 


KTVU-HD 8PM on Thursday (tomorrow)

It's official! KTVU-HD will be online tomorrow night!!!

http://www.ktvu.com/station/4133387/detail.html 


quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KTVU FOX 2 Announces H-D Deal With Comcast


POSTED: 4:07 pm PST January 26, 2005

UPDATED: 4:16 pm PST January 26, 2005


SAN FRANCISCO -- KTVU FOX 2's High Definition signal will be available to Comcast digital service subscribers on Channel 702 beginning at 8 p.m. on Thursday, January 27th in time for Sunday's Super Bowl matchup between the New England Patriots and the Philadelphia Eagles.



KTVU On HD-TV

# What Is HDTV?

# Frequently Asked Questions About HD-TV

# What Kind Of Antenna Do You Need?


"We're very happy to announce that the important negotiations between COX Television and Comcast have been successful, allowing Bay Area viewers to enjoy the high definition telecast of the Super Bowl via Comcast High Definition Service as well as over the air on KTVU-DT 56," said Tim McVay, Vice President and General Manager of KTVU-TV.


KTVU's coverage of Super Bowl XXXIX from Jacksonville, Florida begins at 8 a.m. on Sunday, February 6, 2005. KTVU FOX 2 viewers can also watch the colorful special telecast of "The Southwest Airlines Chinese New Year Parade" in HDTV. In addition, the FOX primetime schedule is loaded with weekly HDTV broadcasts including the action-packed "24," "The O.C.," "Bernie Mac," and the critically acclaimed "Arrested Development".


HDTV offers six times the picture clarity of traditional analog, providing the clearest picture available today. The agreement between Cox Broadcasting, Comcast and Charter Cable provides carriage of the digital signals of COX Broadcasting television stations including stations in the San Francisco Bay Area, Atlanta, Pittsburgh and Seattle.


Comcast is the largest provider of cable and broadband services in the United States, serving more than 21 million cable television subscribers and more than 6 million high-speed Internet subscribers.


KTVU FOX 2 is owned by Cox Broadcasting, a subsidiary of Cox Enterprises, Inc., a leader in broadcasting, newspaper publishing, broadband communications/cable, and automobile auctions. Cox Broadcasting includes television stations, national TV sales representation firms, a television production company and a research firm. Cox Enterprises is majority owner of publicly-traded Cox Radio, Inc. (NYSE: CXR).


Copyright 2005 by KTVU.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## wareagle

Looks like Cox & Comcast have an agreement which allows San Francisco to get Fox-HD in time for the Super Bowl (actually tomorrow, 1/27):

http://www.ktvu.com/station/4133387/detail.html 


So, do you think anyone in our local Comcast/Cox menagerie is awake enough to answer questions?


----------



## xkode2002

oh... and can we get the KIRO guy to comment on when we'll get it in seattle???


----------



## jhachey

Someone at KIRO just forwarded to me an email from KIRO's GM to KIRO staff. The email read:


"I am sure all of your cable subscribers will be glad to hear that a deal has been struck with Comcast and Charter systems to carry KIRO's HD signal, beginning very shortly. Thanks to everyone who fielded questions from friends, and email and voicemails from viewers, some not always pleasant.


A press release announcing the date should be out tomorrow"


----------



## xkode2002

Finally!!!


----------



## Nausicaa

Woohoo!


----------



## Runco One

If the KIRO deal is done, there will be a significant spike in HDTV sales and some very busy Comcast techs doing hookups in the Seattle area before the Super Bowl!


----------



## boykster

Is that a pig I see in the sky?????


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *If the KIRO deal is done, there will be a significant spike in HDTV sales and some very busy Comcast techs doing hookups in the Seattle area before the Super Bowl!*



Perhaps in San Francisco -- Super Bowl is on Fox this year.


----------



## Runco One

Thanks for the correction! I can look forward to CBS coverage of the Masters in HD!


----------



## artseattle

Okay, I hope I'm not jinxing things but... after reading the posts today regarding KIRO I decided to E-mail them directly. Well... Here's my message sent to them via their website and their response.


Could the rumors be true? Did KIRO strike a deal with Comcast for HD coverage? Please let it be true! I'd love to resume watching KIRO CBS after not being able to tolerate Channel 7 for over a year now.


Thanks,



I JUST GOT A RESPONSE from Tips, News (CBI-Seattle) this is all it said:


yes, it's true


-----Original Message-----


Sent: Wednesday, January 26, 2005 9:07 PM

To: Tips, News (CBI-Seattle); Programming (CBI-Seattle)

Subject: Web Form Submission



I'll be so happy if it happens.


Art


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamesmil_
> *Note, being a hardware-decorder based card, I don't expect the MyHD-130 will support Windows Media Center Edition.*



Correct, but although WMC has some nice features I also has some "features" that make it very unappealing.


1. The requirement that you also have an analog tuner. (Stupid, stupid, stupid).


2. That it apparently records using a different (proprietary) file format than .TS (meaning you cannot have hardware based products play back the recordings).


----------



## Karyk

Looks like I'm going to have to find some time now to get the Fusion card working with Comcast. I thought I'd be happy about this announcement, but I'm not feeling much like experimenting right now.


This should really help Comcast. Without Kiro, Comcast's HD service was severely limited. Now if they'd get KSTW, it would be perfect.


----------



## ericjut

I wonder if that deal also includes UPN (which, from what I understand is also owned by COX around here). Anybody knows?


It would be nice to have *all* the local channels in HD.


----------



## 2banana

This week brought me some new wackiness with recording Alias.


Lost was a rerun so I cancelled the recording. I also canceled a couple other spurious recordings that showed up in the same time slot even though I tell the thing to only record Show X on Day Y (this functionality does not work even a little for me). Anyway, Alias starts recording, I look at the menu of recorded shows and... TWO recordings of the SAME Alias are being run! Worried about the nasty pixilation issue and FF issue, I tried to stop one recording but.. it stopped both. Nice. To the best of my knowledge you can not start recording a show once it is underway so we watched the remainder of the show live, then went back and saw the first 15 minutes or so.


What struck me about this situation is how many bugs upon bugs were involved:

1) Schedule bug with a specific show being recorded twice

2) Schedule bug with shows recording outside of the specified day

3) Pixilation bug when recording two shows at once

4) Out of control Fast Forward bug when playing back one show and recording another


As my wife pointed out, watching downloaded (pirated?) copies of Alias in HD off the internet is almost easier then getting the Comcast PVR to work right.


A sad state of affairs indeed. That $1k dish DVR is starting to look a lot more attractive.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *Last week when recording Lost and Alias, the ONLY part of Alias actually recorded was the 90 second cross over period between the two shows. The recording data in the guide said it was an hour and some minutes long but the recording was actually only 90 seconds (it stopped right as Alias started).....*


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ericjut_
> *I wonder if that deal also includes UPN (which, from what I understand is also owned by COX around here). Anybody knows?
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have *all* the local channels in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cox used to own KSTW, but the big swap that brought KIRO to Cox changed that:


"Maintaining its UPN Network affiliation, KSTW UPN 11 is now a part of the Viacom Television Stations Group, which is owned by Viacom Inc."


----------



## artseattle

2banana, I can comment on a couple things.


1) The "Lost" repeat was not on my schedule since I set the DVR to only record new episodes of "Lost" by using the Series Manager. This feature seems to work well on shows that are not in syndication or are repeated several times during a week. The box records additional new episodes for shows like "the Simpsons" or "Huff." I manually cancel the extra ones before they record.


2) If you are watching a show and want to record it, just press "rec" The box will record the show including whatever part of the show it has stored in the buffer.


Art


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *TWO recordings of the SAME Alias are being run! Worried about the nasty pixilation issue and FF issue, I tried to stop one recording but.. it stopped both.*



I've noticed the same thing. I think there's a bug in the MyDVR display. If you can get out of watching a DVR recording and change channels, then you know it's not recording the same thing twice. Beside...I think there is some kind of smarts built in to prevent recording two copies of the same show at the same time.


----------



## NizZ8

another woohoo! for the Kiro HD feed heading our way soon!


----------



## artseattle

If anyone sees anything on the wire about KIRO coming to Comcast, please post ASAP. Let's get some more confirmation. An earlier post referred to an announcement today.


Art


----------



## jeff28

ABC News NOW will terminate broadcast on Friday, January 28th, 2005.


----------



## xkode2002

who watched ABC News Now anyway?? ;-)


Still waiting for the official announce from KIRO... if I see it I'll post. Nothing yet.


----------



## 2banana

Great! Thanks for you suggestions Art!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I've noticed the same thing. I think there's a bug in the MyDVR display. If you can get out of watching a DVR recording and change channels, then you know it's not recording the same thing twice. Beside...I think there is some kind of smarts built in to prevent recording two copies of the same show at the same time.*


----------



## burger23

The issues, primarily pixellation and phantom reboots, that I reported last week have now stopped  Two things have changed: 1) a new version of software (as reported above)- and 2) I have really slowed down my actions on the remote control. Previously I switched between FF and RW as fast as I could. Now I watch the lower right corner of the 6412 box to make sure that the light that indicates remote activity is off before I press a key again. This has completely stopped my issues.


My fingers are crossed....


----------



## thordad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *This week brought me some new wackiness with recording Alias.
> 
> *



According to the HDTV Recorders forum a new firmware was released over the last few days.


I didn't experience any of the problems you mentioned and Lost and Alias both recorded successfully for me last night. I had added 60 min to my record time for both Lost and Alias and for both I recorded 2 hrs.


I'm going to keep Lost with the extra hour as a safety measure for Alias until I'm sure this wasn't a fluke. That way I'm sure I get Alias one way or another.


----------



## biz_qwik

I noticed my box updating a few nights back at 2am. since then it has missed two recordings. both it got 1 minute prior to the broadcast and stopped. ie 8:59-9:00. First missed in three months.


GREAT NEWS about KIRO......MARCH MADNESS FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *Still waiting for the official announce from KIRO... if I see it I'll post. Nothing yet.*



No KIRO official news yet, but the San Francisco Comcast forum has reports of some subscribers down there already receiving their Cox HD channel this morning (Fox for them).


----------



## Llamas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *I noticed my box updating a few nights back at 2am. since then it has missed two recordings. both it got 1 minute prior to the broadcast and stopped. ie 8:59-9:00. First missed in three months.*



Great...so much for my recently regained confidence in the 6412.


I had the opposite experience, having lost two episodes of Alias due to 1 minute recordings over the previous two weeks, but getting a successful recording last night, after the firmware upgrade.


Of course, this could have nothing to do with the firmware, and something to do with schedule information changing, or some other variable.


--Mike


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *No KIRO official news yet, but the San Francisco Comcast forum has reports of some subscribers down there already receiving their Cox HD channel this morning (Fox for them).*



I saw this post earlier this morning...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...75#post5069775


----------



## Al Shing

Hopefully one of the moderators can move that post to this thread where it belongs instead of the OTA thread.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Hopefully one of the moderators can move that post to this thread where it belongs instead of the OTA thread.*



Preferably along with info as to WHEN. Of course, that's a function of Comcast and we know better than to expect an announcement from them prior to the magical appearance of channel 107.


----------



## thordad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> *
> 
> 
> Of course, this could have nothing to do with the firmware, and something to do with schedule information changing, or some other variable.
> 
> 
> --Mike*



I agree. I noticed the start time for Alias was at 9:00, not a minute before or two after and wondered myself if this was why the recording was successful. For this reason I'm keeping the extra 60 min on Lost to ensure I also record Alias, at least for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Preferably along with info as to WHEN. Of course, that's a function of Comcast and we know better than to expect an announcement from them prior to the magical appearance of channel 107.*



Man o man, I haven't watched CSI at all this season, BUT if 107 appears I will have to change my viewing habits radically, as there are a lot of things on KIRO that I'd watch again!


----------



## Budget_HT

Here is a copy of the post from the Seattle OTA thread today:


Originally posted by KIRO TV


We're very happy to announce that the important negotiations between COX Television and Comcast have been successful, allowing Seattle Area viewers to enjoy the high definition telecast of the CBS Sports Programming via Comcast High Definition Service as well as over the air on KIRO-DT 39 or 7.1.


HDTV offers six times the picture clarity of traditional analog, providing the clearest picture available today. The agreement between Cox Broadcasting, Comcast and Charter Cable provides carriage of the digital signals of COX Broadcasting television stations including stations in the San Francisco Bay Area, Atlanta, Pittsburgh and Seattle.


Comcast is the largest provider of cable and broadband services in the United States, serving more than 21 million cable television subscribers and more than 6 million high-speed Internet subscribers.


Thank You for your Support

KIRO TV Engineering


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 2banana_
> *...4) Out of control Fast Forward bug when playing back one show and recording another....*



According to some friends of mine who work at MS, the "stuck on FF" bug is known and fixed. The fix will show up when Comcast sends out the next release of the "Page Files" (the files that make up the visible MSTV user interface). If you check yesterday's software update carefully, you'll notice they updated the Moto firmware ("GIOS") and the MSTV core FE software ("Guide Build"), but not the Page Files ("Page Version"). Hopefully Comcast will send out the new pages soon...


----------



## wareagle

jimre --


Did your MS friends give you any indication of what the fixes/changes for this week's release consisted of? I haven't seen any pixelation since then, but I have no idea what else may have been altered.


----------



## jimre

Nope - the "stuck on FF" bug was the only one they mentioned specifically. Would be nice if ShannonV or someone else from MS could give us a list of the major fixes that we received yesterday. That way we can all go pound on those features & help them be sure they're really fixed good....


----------



## xkode2002

Hey--where's our KIRO announce? I thought this was supposed to happen yesterday.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *Hey--where's our KIRO announce? I thought this was supposed to happen yesterday.*



It was announced yesterday that Comcast will carry KIRO DT.


----------



## wareagle

Has anyone seen or heard anything to indicate when KIRO-HD will show up on Comcast?


----------



## KIRO Engineering

An update from KIRO TV.


Yes, we will be on Comcast in the next week or so. The feed from our studio is and has been in place for at least six months now. There is a little terminal gear to install before the path is complete. I expect that to happen early next week.


For our OTA viewers I would like to warn of some down time over the weekend. We are still working to complete a full power DTV channel 39 transmitter at our QA transmitter site. If things go as planned we will only be down during the day on Saturday. There is alway the possibility that this project could run into Sunday.


----------



## wareagle

This is an email a friend of mine received from KSTW this morning in response to a query:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Our parent company Viacom has entered into an agreement for Comcast to carry the digital stations that Viacom owns...these comprise 14 CBS and 19 UPN's around the country. The CBS carriage by comcast is to occur almost immediately as CBS broadcasts most of it's primetime in HD. The agreement allows comcast to not carry the UPN stations until at least 50% of UPN prime time is in HD. Currently only Enterprise and Jake 2.0 are in HD out of 4 nights programming, so that let's comcast out of mandatory carriage at this time.


However, we here in the Seattle market have a good relationship with Comcast and I believe it is their intent to put UPN 11 DT 36 on their digital tier within the next few months. Let them know you want us....that will help.


Ron Diotte

Chief Engineer

KSTW-TV

206.861.8801
[email protected] 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malcolm_B

Thanks for the info, wareagle and KIRO! Looks like I got that bedroom HDTV at the right time!


----------



## ericjut

wareagle,


Thanks for asking about UPN... it's really appreciated.










I guess we have to contact Comcast directly to ask for it?


-eric


----------



## nodrog2




> _Originally posted by KIRO Engineering_
> 
> *An update from KIRO TV.
> 
> 
> Yes, we will be on Comcast in the next week or so. The feed from our studio is and has been in place for at least six months now. There is a little terminal gear to install before the path is complete. I expect that to happen early next week.
> 
> 
> You are a most welcome addition to this forum, thanks for the info. I hope you will stay with us to monitor messages, we sometimes find glitches and report them on this forum. It may be helpful to the engineering staff.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.*


----------



## rverginia

I just received this from KIRO:


Yes - true! KIRO was hoping it would be up by this weekend but it may take a few more weeks. Comcast estimate is February 9th. Our fingers are crossed for a quick flick of the switch!


Woo Hoo!


----------



## biz_qwik

I also noticed that you no longer can just push the record button to record a show in progress that you flip too. It now takes you to the manual recording page and you have to figure out how much is left and so on or just record longer.......why?


HD takes up WAY to much space to get extra time on the shows.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *I also noticed that you no longer can just push the record button to record a show in progress that you flip too. It now takes you to the manual recording page and you have to figure out how much is left and so on or just record longer.......why?
> 
> 
> HD takes up WAY to much space to get extra time on the shows.*



Pushing the record button when tuning in the middle of a show still works for me -- nothing seems to have changed about that. It starts recording late, as expected, with no additional work required.


----------



## xkode2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Pushing the record button when tuning in the middle of a show still works for me -- nothing seems to have changed about that. It starts recording late, as expected, with no additional work required.*



Heh... maybe he's part of a secret "control group" that got the less cool iGuide version ;-)


----------



## hendjaz

I am new to this forum and am interested in hearing from Seattle Comcast customers about their Comcast HD quantity and quality experience, likes/dislikes of the Motorola HD DVR and whether the On Demand function is a worthwhile one. I am a longtime D* customer and have its HD Tivo as well as several SD Tivos and of course love the Tivo experience in both SD and HD.


I am evaluating adding Comcast and reducing D* to evaluate keeping only one service after a trial period. Like everyone I want more HD content and it appears that Comcast has more to offer right now and also hear the quality of the Comcast HD PQ may be somewhat better. Also the On Demand function sounds useful if it contains sufficient quantity and quality in its library. On Demand looks like it may be useful for having a lot of kids shows readily available without having to use the DVR to record those.


Would appreciate any feedback you experienced Comcast customers have to my questions about HD quantity and quality, On Demand and the HD DVR, particularly from those who have D* also or who have recent experience with D* and have switched to Comcast. Many Thanks.


----------



## jeff28

On Demand has a ton of stuff and they're adding more every month. The problem (in my experience) has always been that it doesn't look too good stretched to fit a 16:9 screen. If your kids watch TV on a 4:3 screen then it's a great solution - otherwise they may go blind from the blurry PQ. Looks like as of February 9th, all local channels with the exception of UPN-11 will be on Comcast as well as most of the standard nation-wide channels. (still missing HDNet, TNT, NBC Universal and ESPN2). I'm sure those will come in time.

Other things to be aware of... PQ on the DVR for analog channels 2-99 is reported to be fairly bad, compared to the regular Comcast feed and DirecTV as well. They are moving to begin SD digital simulcasts of these analog channels this year, and that issue will hopefully be resolved. Digital SD channels are subject to the same blurry effect from being stretched onto a 16:9 screen but look pretty good in 4:3 and some with higher bit rates look Ok stretched too... we're all kind of holding our breath to see how things look on the simulcasted analog channels.

If you have high-speed Internet from Comcast you get a $10 discount for having both services active at the same time, in addition to the Dish-Out discount of $25 per month. Everyone here is real helpful so just fire away with any questions that come up. Hope you enjoy the service.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *This is an email a friend of mine received from KSTW this morning in response to a query...*



While "Enterprise" has finally gotten good enough this season to warrant watching, I *really* want some of that Kristen Bell goodness in HD via "Veronica Mars".










Funny thing about KSTW's repsone, "Jake 2.0" isn't even on anymore, and "The Mountain" is also in HD.


----------



## wareagle

I've never understood why anyone would want to do this, unless there's a problem with burn-in. To me the picture not only is less crisp, but also tends to resemble the image in a funhouse mirror because of the distorted aspect ratio. Perhaps if everything were stretched I could get used to it, just as we have with the image on the retina, which is actually inverted.


----------



## Nausicaa

Image burn in is the main reason I stretch all my 4:3 content to 16:9.


I usually don't notice much distortion (Cinema 1 on the Toshiba keeps the center image "accurate") and have no doubt gotten used to it over the years.










On analog 4:3 content in "normal" mode, my Toshiba displays light gray bars to prevent (or at least greatly reduce the chances of) said burn-in, but I notice with digital content, it's black.


Still, I will be happy when everything is 16:9, even if it is not HD.


----------



## jeff28

I agree about the funhouse mirror but I'm paranoid about burn-in. usually I set the DCT to revert to 480p for SD channels and use the gray bars too but I worry that even that may burn in. People who come over seem to like the "theater 1" setting better though. I worry about the black bars at the top and bottom of most DVDs too... Just wish everything conformed to 16:9. Maybe someday...


----------



## walakazoo

Comcast came by my apartment today to hook up the HDTV DVR box. The service tech. hooked it up and then told me the box was broken and not working.


I turned on the TV and there was no picture but the box said "dl" on it's display and had a little circling animation. Was it really broken? They of course had no manual but I would assume the dl stood for downloading or something. The tech seem certain it was broken but I don't really have to much confidence in the Comcast people.


The tech took the box with him so I dunno if it was really broken. Is this normal? Want to find out before they come out again. Thanks.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've never understood why anyone would want to do this...*



Heh-heh.....isn't it obvious? Seeing everyone else look short & fat makes me feel MUCH better about myself


----------



## Malcolm_B

My tech knew the "dl" meant it was downloading and just left, saying it would come on within 10 minutes or so. Ah, Comcast! Seems their techs are about as hit or miss as their phone techs.


----------



## Slev

That's great we're getting CBS. It's too bad football is the only thing worth watching on that channel







. Still, I nearly wet my pants when I read that we're finally getting it. Can't wait till next fall!


Slev


----------



## Malcolm_B

Well, I'll be watching CSI, King of Queens, and maybe Everybody Loves Raymond, if it isn't another rerun...


----------



## Nausicaa

I watch more CBS then any other channel, so it will be nice to finally get them all in HD. If we get UPN in HD, as well, then I can finally kill my TiVo (god rest it's fine soul).


And I guess we should be thankful that FOX had the Super Bowl this year, since Frisco is just a massively larger market then Seattle they could finally exert the necessary viewer/subscriber pressure on Cox and Comcast to cut a deal.


----------



## walakazoo

The clueless Comcast Tech was back out at my apartment today. He brought 2 HD DVRs with him this time. Hooked the first one up, same as last time (blimped on for a sec then displayed "dl" with the circling animation). Said that ones broke so he hooked up the other one and once again same thing.


I tried to tell him I read online that other people got the "dl" message and that they said it meant it was downloading and would work if we waited about 15mins but he refused to believe me. He called back to the comcast office he was out of, gave them the number on the box and had them check it. They didn't seem to think there was any kind of problem.


Conversation went something like:


Tech: "The box came on for a sec, then got zapped and is no longer working."


Person at comcast office: "The box is not doing anything?"


Tech: "Yea, it's just went blank and not doing anything"


He never bothered to mention the "dl" message or ask about it at all (which he probably should have since he seems clueless.)


I tried to convince him to leave one of the boxes but he wouldn't. This has been a real pain in the a**. Do the boxes sometime come right up and not have to do the download (or what ever the "dl" thing is), or is this common and always happens? He seemed to believe it should just start working right away (but once again I have little faith in believing he knows what he's talking about.) Thanks.


----------



## jeff28

walakazoo, check your private messages, please.


----------



## walakazoo

Good news to report. So I call up Comcast to complain about this tech. I explain everything to the woman on the phone, how the guy tried 3 boxes and told me they were all broke. I told her about the "dl" thing and she was just like, "that's normal, it just needs to download it's initial setup when you plug it in." I was like, thank you, I tried to tell the tech that but he wouldn't believe me. So she called up his supervisor and had the supervisor speak with him.


So he showed back up at my apartment a little while ago (in not a really great mood, probably got a good tongue leashing from his supervisor). He hooked up the box, it said "dl" as usual and then he took off. Well, low and behold about 10 minutes later the box reset and the video showed up like it's suppose to. No guide info yet, but that must be still coming.


Only thing good about this whole thing is Comcast waived the service charges for installation and stuff since it was such a pain. I'm just glad to be up and running. Can't wait for them to get the CBS feed up too! My wife is a really big CSI fan, going to be great in HDTV.


----------



## kanefsky

Normally I think the boxes have the latest firmware loaded before the tech installs them. But in this case they just updated the firmware a few days ago and I guess they are still installing boxes with the older firmware so they automatically update the first time you turn them on.


--

Steve


----------



## Malcolm_B

Glad that mess got cleared up, walakazoo. Can't believe the guy thought all 3 boxes were broke!


----------



## pstemen

Any advice is appreciated.


I have the Comast DVR and a 37" Sharp LCD, connected via component cables.


I have the darnedest interference problem that I can't seem to solve. It's moving almost horizontal shadow lines that move from top to bottom in 15 seconds, and there are about 20 of them on the screen at once. It's really noticeable on solid color shots, like the blue menu backgrounds. (I have it paused on some Discovery HD content that is mostly blue and it's very obvious.


I notice the interference? more when the signal is 1080i and almost none at all at 480p (my Xbox does not show this as much.)


The frequency (time to move from top to bottom) seems to vary a little as well.


I have tried the following to alleviate the issue with no effect.


- Purhcased a Monster power clean power strip. (not the $399 units, but the $79.99 one)

- Moved the TV to another outlet in the house.

- Ensured the cable box and TV are on the same outlet.

- Purchased better component cables (again with the ridiculously overpriced Monster variety).

- Turned off major appliances in the condo (refrigerator, laser printer, PC, WLAN, etc.).

- Disconnected the Cable feed from the cable box.


I am going to call Sharp tomorrow and see if they have suggestions or have heard of this problem.


I am not going to try and switch out the box yet because I had a 6200 (6205?) HD box w/o the DVR and noticed the same issue. I traded up to attempt to alleviate the issue.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've never understood why anyone would want to do this, unless there's a problem with burn-in. To me the picture not only is less crisp, but also tends to resemble the image in a funhouse mirror because of the distorted aspect ratio. Perhaps if everything were stretched I could get used to it, just as we have with the image on the retina, which is actually inverted.*



It depends on the stretch mode. Toshiba and one other brand of set (which I obviously forget) have a good stretch mode that you hardly notice, even say during a football game. Other methods I've seen (including that used by my MyHD card and PowerDVD) suck.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hendjaz_
> *I am new to this forum and am interested in hearing from Seattle Comcast customers about their Comcast HD quantity and quality experience, likes/dislikes of the Motorola HD DVR and whether the On Demand function is a worthwhile one. I am a longtime D* customer and have its HD Tivo as well as several SD Tivos and of course love the Tivo experience in both SD and HD.*



Okay, I'm in about the same boat as you, except that I have PC cards to record HD rather than an HD Tivo.


Comcast HD locals are first rate, but they haven't had KIRO (will be getting is soon) and apparently still won't have KSTW. The PQ is just as good as OTA.


OnDemand is by and large stupid and unnecessary if you have a DVR. The only good use I found for it was they had individual speeches from the political conventions indexed.


I've only seen one HD DVR box (I have the non-DVR model). The person who had it wasn't home at the time, and I didn't ask his spouse (my sister-in-law) why he didn't have anything recorded or set up to record. It could be it was brand new, or it could tell you something about how easy it is to use--I don't know. My Mot HD box has really lousy analog PQ--doesn't begin to compare to what I get through my DTivo for non-HD local programming.


Anyway, I'd really like to stick with just the limited basic for about $10 a month, and dump DirecTV. But the wife wants HGTV, so I'll either upgrade my Comcast service or go with Dish to get HGTV for under $30 a month.


----------



## cnjvh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pstemen_
> *Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> 
> I have the Comast DVR and a 37" Sharp LCD, connected via component cables.
> 
> 
> I have the darnedest interference problem that I can't seem to solve. It's moving almost horizontal shadow lines that move from top to bottom in 15 seconds, and there are about 20 of them on the screen at once. It's really noticeable on solid color shots, like the blue menu backgrounds. (I have it paused on some Discovery HD content that is mostly blue and it's very obvious.
> 
> 
> I notice the interference? more when the signal is 1080i and almost none at all at 480p (my Xbox does not show this as much.)
> 
> 
> The frequency (time to move from top to bottom) seems to vary a little as well.
> 
> 
> I have tried the following to alleviate the issue with no effect.
> 
> 
> - Purhcased a Monster power clean power strip. (not the $399 units, but the $79.99 one)
> 
> - Moved the TV to another outlet in the house.
> 
> - Ensured the cable box and TV are on the same outlet.
> 
> - Purchased better component cables (again with the ridiculously overpriced Monster variety).
> 
> - Turned off major appliances in the condo (refrigerator, laser printer, PC, WLAN, etc.).
> 
> - Disconnected the Cable feed from the cable box.
> 
> 
> I am going to call Sharp tomorrow and see if they have suggestions or have heard of this problem.
> 
> 
> I am not going to try and switch out the box yet because I had a 6200 (6205?) HD box w/o the DVR and noticed the same issue. I traded up to attempt to alleviate the issue.*



I've got the same issue except that I only see it on select SD channels. I never see this on the HD channels. For me this problem showed up after switching from the 6200 to the 6412.


I tried new cables, new wire routing, etc. to no avail. Very annoying.


----------



## nodrog2

Is it possible what you are seeing is 60 cycle interference? How is your wiring grounded? Is the outlet you are using properly grounded, I don't mean your power strip but the outlet it is plugged into. This is just a thought and not professional advice by any means.


----------



## drbenson

'Taint your TV- I get exactly the same thing on SD channels. I, too, thought it was some stray powerline hum, but it doesn't seem to be. I have an isolated power supply, electrician checked ground wiring, with every grounded plug in the system going into the same box, massively filtered and conditioned. Makes no difference.


For me, this has been consistent over the 6200 and 6412 boxes. Digital channels are flawless. If someone has solved this one, please let us know. I had given up and decided to live with the problem until the digital simulcasts came online.


----------



## hendjaz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> 
> 
> I've heard from someone who works for the Mariners that all games on Fox will be in HD this year. I haven't seen any indpendent confirmation of this yet, though. [/b]





Anything new on any of the Mariners broadcasts being shown in HD this year on a regular basis on Comcast, other than an occasional espn-hd Sunday game or fox-hd Saturday afternoon game? Sounds like last summer's experiment with the Japan station feed wasn't too successful (due to the audio non-synch). Anything better on the HD horizon for M's games in 05?


How is the SD PQ for Mariners games on FSN on Comcast? Thanks.


----------



## Malcolm_B

It seems that the last Sonics game on FSN seemed a little better than before, PQ-wise, but I can watch baseball any time any way. I love the game. Can you believe that football is edging closer to baseball's training camp time every year?


----------



## hinten

OT


Has anyone experienced a bump in Comcast Internet speed? I heard they are rolling out an increase to 4000/384.

I'm in Snoqualmie but haven't seent he increase yet.


----------



## hinten

Oh and ...

Last night I turned to 107 which is my weekly ritual, kind of like buying a lottery ticket once in a while. There was no signal. Today I read that they finally made the announcement.

Has anyone seen the picture yet?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *OT
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced a bump in Comcast Internet speed? I heard they are rolling out an increase to 4000/384.
> 
> I'm in Snoqualmie but haven't seent he increase yet.*



You can log in here and get upgrade status:
http://forums.comcast.net/thread.jsp...32689&tstart=0 


They currently only have locations in the eastern half of the country listed as imminent, but state that everyone should get it by March 31.


----------



## hinten

Some are already reporting higher speeds in Vancouver, WA.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/comcas..._at=172&query=


----------



## Karyk

I didn't notice the last increase. It's already so fast that unless you're downloading a rather large file from a fast server you probably won't notice it.


Are they increasing the upload speed? There you might notice a difference.


----------



## wareagle

Here's what the forum site says:


--------------Current New

------------(down/up) (down/up)

Base service: 3Mbps/256kbps 4Mbps/384kbps


$10 add-on

speed tier: 4Mbps/384kbps 6Mbps/768kbps



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I missed it when I first scanned the list, but Portland, OR and Pima, AZ were the only cities west of Dallas that were included in the initial rollout.


----------



## xkode2002

Well, I guess no CSI Miami in HD tonight... 107 hasn't yet shown up. If they just told us when, that would be cool.


----------



## Runco One

Re: increased internet speeds


I'm on Sammamish plateau. Comcast notified us via e-mail about a week ahead of time not to turn off computer/internet between midnight Sat 01/08 & Sun noon 01/09. Seattle Times also carried story on Comcast upgrade on 01/08. After upgrade, increase in speed was easily apparent


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *Re: increased internet speeds
> 
> 
> I'm on Sammamish plateau. Comcast notified us via e-mail about a week ahead of time not to turn off computer/internet between midnight Sat 01/08 & Sun noon 01/09. Seattle Times also carried story on Comcast upgrade on 01/08. After upgrade, increase in speed was easily apparent*



I got that email here to. No speed difference apparent here, but it could have happened.


----------



## Runco One

This may seem like an odd question, but is Fox broadcast of this year's Superbowl in HD on Comcast? If it is, any comments on their HD broadcast

quality vs. other networks?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *This may seem like an odd question, but is Fox broadcast of this year's Superbowl in HD on Comcast? If it is, any comments on their HD broadcast
> 
> quality vs. other networks?*



Generally Fox HD football is not as good as CBS or ABC, but they are getting better. I'm optimistic.


----------



## Runco One

I suppose that was my reason for posting the question. At least to my eyes, the color on the FOX football games somehow lacked the punch of ABC. At times, the picture almost looked digital rather than HD....


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *I suppose that was my reason for posting the question. At least to my eyes, the color on the FOX football games somehow lacked the punch of ABC. At times, the picture almost looked digital rather than HD....*



At times, all the networks switch back to SD cameras for certain shots - eg the "helmet cam", the "overhead wire cam", etc. They don't yet have HD cameras everywhere...


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *Re: increased internet speeds
> 
> 
> I'm on Sammamish plateau. Comcast notified us via e-mail about a week ahead of time not to turn off computer/internet between midnight Sat 01/08 & Sun noon 01/09. Seattle Times also carried story on Comcast upgrade on 01/08. After upgrade, increase in speed was easily apparent*



I also live in Sammamish and got the notification not to turn off the modem but haven't seen a speed increase yet. DSL reports tonight shows my connection at 2246 / 241 (hmm not even close to 3mbs down







)


Runco - what speeds are you seeing?


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I also live in Sammamish and got the notification not to turn off the modem but haven't seen a speed increase yet. DSL reports tonight shows my connection at 2246 / 241 (hmm not even close to 3mbs down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Runco - what speeds are you seeing?*



I can't really tell you "what speeds" I'm seeing, I only know that in my house the internet would really bog down on a frequent basis.

After the upgrade, I've definitely seen better internet speeds. Maybe it's a function of our neighborhood, I'm not sure....how do you look up the speed on the DSL?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pstemen_
> *Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> 
> I have the Comast DVR and a 37" Sharp LCD, connected via component cables.
> 
> 
> I have the darnedest interference problem that I can't seem to solve. It's moving almost horizontal shadow lines that move from top to bottom in 15 seconds, and there are about 20 of them on the screen at once. It's really noticeable on solid color shots, like the blue menu backgrounds. (I have it paused on some Discovery HD content that is mostly blue and it's very obvious.
> 
> . . .
> 
> *



Have you checked or posted this over on the LCD Display forum on AVS? That is where you should go for answers on display problems.


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I also live in Sammamish and got the notification not to turn off the modem but haven't seen a speed increase yet. DSL reports tonight shows my connection at 2246 / 241 (hmm not even close to 3mbs down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Runco - what speeds are you seeing?*




OK, I went to two different sites that measure connection speeds.

Looks like its 1.9 Mbps...slower than yours...still better than what I was getting before the upgrade...


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markhs_
> *I also live in Sammamish and got the notification not to turn off the modem but haven't seen a speed increase yet. DSL reports tonight shows my connection at 2246 / 241 (hmm not even close to 3mbs down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Runco - what speeds are you seeing?*



OK...OK went to PC Pitstop...got a 2069 kilobits/sec reading..a personal best! Site mentioned that speeds can be affected by amount of internet traffic...so could probably get to 3k kilobits if half the world logged off..


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *OK, I went to two different sites that measure connection speeds.
> 
> Looks like its 1.9 Mbps...slower than yours...still better than what I was getting before the upgrade...*



I suspect it's more of a neighborhood issue. Cable is affected by the number of people in your area using the service at the same time (you share bandwidth). Try moving to my neighborhood where few people can afford cable Internet. We have no such problems.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *I suppose that was my reason for posting the question. At least to my eyes, the color on the FOX football games somehow lacked the punch of ABC. At times, the picture almost looked digital rather than HD....*



I wouldn't judge Fox vs. ABC based on color, but instead resolution. ABC, IMHO, adjusts their broadcast so that the picture is abnormally bright, which I find very annoying. I think they do that to make the picture have more of a "wow" factor, but it does affect colors.


Don't get me wrong--the ABC picture is pretty good. It's just that MNF is the only show I find myself adjusting my set so the picture isn't so damn bright.


----------



## hinten

Too many speed sites are very unscientific and don't take even the basics into account.

A site for some good info is http://nitro.ucsc.edu/ 

Don't use sites for DSL connections or sites that sell DSL service for obvious reasons...


----------



## stuarts

The bandwidth sites will give you a good indication of performance at the specific moment of time.


The best way to see what Comcast has provisioned your modem for is by looking at the status pages on the modem. To do this I disconnect my Linksys cable modem from my Linksys Router and connect the modem directly to the PC. I then do a IPCONFIG /Release & then IPCONFIG / Renew command to get a new IP address.


Then i can access the status pages via my browser - http://192.168.1.1 


I checked mine this weekend ( in Sammamish) and I was still set at


Downstream 3300000

Upstream 256000


-Stu


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xkode2002_
> *Well, I guess no CSI Miami in HD tonight... 107 hasn't yet shown up. If they just told us when, that would be cool.*



Comcast employees have been told that KIRO will launch in High-Definition on channel 107. February 9th, 2005.


An earlier post from the KIRO people, here on this board, seemed to leave hope that it could launch sooner if all the equipment gets set-up. Comcast didn't say anything about that though.


----------



## Llamas

I don't blame Comcast. It's been my experience that if you mention that you might get it done early, early becomes the new expectation. Then people get ticked off when it is delivered on-time, because on-time is now late.


Now to start bitching in earnest about the lack of UPN. ;-)


--Mike


----------



## elb2000

I hate to be cynical...but I won't be holding my breath for KIRO-HD.


I certainly hope they deliver though....even though football is done on CBS, which is the main reason I have wanted KIRO-HD all along.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Llamas_
> 
> Now to start bitching in earnest about the lack of UPN. ;-)



No! Aim all your bitching efforts at not having TNT in HD. All that Law & Order should be in HD!


----------



## artshotwell

And, I want HDNet. Much better than InHD


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *And, I want HDNet. Much better than InHD*



art - agree completely! hdnet is one of the few reasons I still have directv...


----------



## Malcolm_B

MAYBE once a month there is a movie worth watching on INHD, but I rarely even bother to check anymore.


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pstemen_
> *Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> 
> I have the Comast DVR and a 37" Sharp LCD, connected via component cables.
> 
> 
> I have the darnedest interference problem that I can't seem to solve. It's moving almost horizontal shadow lines that move from top to bottom in 15 seconds, and there are about 20 of them on the screen at once. It's really noticeable on solid color shots, like the blue menu backgrounds. (I have it paused on some Discovery HD content that is mostly blue and it's very obvious.
> 
> 
> I notice the interference? more when the signal is 1080i and almost none at all at 480p (my Xbox does not show this as much.)
> 
> 
> The frequency (time to move from top to bottom) seems to vary a little as well.
> 
> 
> I have tried the following to alleviate the issue with no effect.
> 
> 
> - Purhcased a Monster power clean power strip. (not the $399 units, but the $79.99 one)
> 
> - Moved the TV to another outlet in the house.
> 
> - Ensured the cable box and TV are on the same outlet.
> 
> - Purchased better component cables (again with the ridiculously overpriced Monster variety).
> 
> - Turned off major appliances in the condo (refrigerator, laser printer, PC, WLAN, etc.).
> 
> - Disconnected the Cable feed from the cable box.
> 
> 
> I am going to call Sharp tomorrow and see if they have suggestions or have heard of this problem.
> 
> 
> I am not going to try and switch out the box yet because I had a 6200 (6205?) HD box w/o the DVR and noticed the same issue. I traded up to attempt to alleviate the issue.*



i had similar problems during a basement remodel last year. I swore up and down it was the electrician's fault after they did a panel upgrade. one of the contractors even told me that one of the electricians had commented on my cable box (the one on the side of the house) and the fancy filters and amplifier i had. i was quick to judge, but couldn't figure out what they had done, maybe crossed in parallel a home run somehow with some romex or something...a bad ground maybe...a problem with the new grounding rod. i had no clue. anyway, i had just gotten my first projector, and i can tell you at 96" diagonal the last thing you want to see is horizontal scan lines cruising up your screen. i was freaked. anyway, i told the contractor that they had better fix the problem before they closed up the walls, or we were going to have a problem. they told me to call comcast and have them come out and diagnose. if that didn't fix it, they'd call the electrician's back. i agreed. called comcast and they found nothing. they changed out several connectors, tested signals all over my house, etc. nothing. i was about to lose it. anyway, i took a rg6 cable out to the home run to the pole and connected straight to it. the scan lines were gone. after several weeks of d * king around with it i finally unscrewed a splitter and water poured out of it.







this was outside at my box. i have no idea how it got wet (electro junkie probably left my box open), but it was toast. i replaced it and problem was solved. i'm not saying this is your problem, but if you have any splitters in your house or outside i would check them. if you can run a straight shot to the main line that feeds from the pole, try that and see if you get the same result. also, if you're using any amplifiers, make sure that the outlets you are using are properly grounded. you shouldn't put up with that, but you will most likely have to trouble-shoot it yourself as the tech's meter's probably won't find that kind of problem. good luck.


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I suspect it's more of a neighborhood issue. Cable is affected by the number of people in your area using the service at the same time (you share bandwidth). Try moving to my neighborhood where few people can afford cable Internet. We have no such problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am literally surrounded by Microsoft folks and their progeny. So the per capita computer number is quite high. If I look at the number of encrypted wireless networks, there's about 1/2 dozen within range of my own wireless network.


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I wouldn't judge Fox vs. ABC based on color, but instead resolution. ABC, IMHO, adjusts their broadcast so that the picture is abnormally bright, which I find very annoying. I think they do that to make the picture have more of a "wow" factor, but it does affect colors.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong--the ABC picture is pretty good. It's just that MNF is the only show I find myself adjusting my set so the picture isn't so damn bright.*




I would totally agree with your observations...


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Too many speed sites are very unscientific and don't take even the basics into account.
> 
> A site for some good info is http://nitro.ucsc.edu/
> 
> Don't use sites for DSL connections or sites that sell DSL service for obvious reasons...*



Took your suggestion, results were:


254.01 Kb/s outbound (client/server)

2.79 Mb/s inbound (server/client)


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *I am literally surrounded by Microsoft folks and their progeny. So the per capita computer number is quite high. If I look at the number of encrypted wireless networks, there's about 1/2 dozen within range of my own wireless network.*



I have no wireless networks in my area, except my own.


----------



## scenic

I'm watching KIRO-DT on Comcast in 1080i. It's on 84-1 using my LST-3410A QAM tuner. This is very cool...


----------



## brente

comcast must be testing kiro - I don't see it on my HD cable box yet.


Soon...


----------



## scenic

They probably have not updated their channel overlay that maps actual physical channels to Comcast display channels.


----------



## ericjut

Using the QAM Fusion3-HDTV tuner, KIRO-HD seems to be on 84.2 at my place.


84.1 crashes the app, which usually means an encrypted channel.


-eric


----------



## Karyk

My non-DVR Moto box was updated to MSFT software sometime the night before last. Are they rolling this out gradually and not to everyone at the same time? I'm surprised no one else has mentioned it (I've seen mention of it on the DVR units, but not the non-DVR units).


On the good side it seems to have cured the HDCP issue, so you can switch to other inputs and then come back without any issues.


On the bad side, it seems to want to keep the clock on. I tried turning it off in the settings, but it stayed on.


----------



## jhachey

My DCT-5100 got the Microsoft Guide yesterday too. Comcast had sent a notice by mail last week saying that the new guide would be rolled out in my area on February 1.


I like the new guide. The guide was a side benefit of swapping out my other DCT-5100 for a DVR. I'm glad to have the new guide on both boxes now.


----------



## Karyk

I didn't check the programming guide, but the overall menu seemed to be much cleaner.


----------



## wareagle

Major sports events like the Super Bowl are a big driver of demand for high-definition TV services, says Dave Watson, executive vice president for operations at Comcast (video clip):

http://www.marketwatch.com/tvradio/p...2BADB486C23%7D 


Not much news, other than stating that Comcast has 1 million HD boxes deployed, with 800,000 of them having been installed in 2004.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *My non-DVR Moto box was updated to MSFT software sometime the night before last. Are they rolling this out gradually and not to everyone at the same time? I'm surprised no one else has mentioned it (I've seen mention of it on the DVR units, but not the non-DVR units).
> *



My old DCT-2000 got the MSFT guide the same day my HD DVR was installed back in November.


However, I did get a mailer recently that the non-DVR HD boxes would be getting it about now.


----------



## billymac

anybody know the phone number for the south seattle store?


is there still a south seattle store? near sea tac i think it used to be?


i want to call and see if i can come swap out my old hd box that doesn't have dvi on it for a newer one that does...


----------



## Al Shing

City: Seatac


Center Name: Latin American Market


Billing Payment Center Address: 20856 International Blvd, Seatac, WA 98188


Phone Number: 877-824-2288


Hours of Operation: Monday thru Sunday 10:00am - 7:00pm


Directions From Closest Major Intersection: FROM NORTH ON MILITARY RD S: Follow the road toward S 200th St. Turn left onto S 200th St. Continue driving until you reach International Blvd/Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. Turn left onto International Blvd/Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. Follow the road until you reach 20856 International Blvd/Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. ************************* FROM I-5 S TOWARD PORTLAND: Take the S 200th St/Military Rd exit (Exit 151). Stay straight to go onto S 200th St. Turn left onto International Blvd/Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. Continue driving until you reach 20856 International Blvd/Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. *********************NEARBY COMMUNITIES: Tukwilla, Riverton Heights, Burien, Normandy Park.


Map: View map.


Notes: Located in King County. Payments made Sun-Thurs process within 2 - 3 days. Must have bill stub for scanning. Payments made Fri-Sat process with 4-5 days. Equipment NOT accepted.

====================================================

City: Federal Way


Center Name: Comcast Cable Store - Federal Way


Comcast Cable Store Federal Way


Billing Payment Center Address: 1414 324th St S, Federal Way, WA 98003-8474


Phone Number: 877-824-2288


Hours of Operation: Monday thru Friday 10:00am to 6:00pm


Directions From Closest Major Intersection: FROM INTERSTATE 5: Take S 320th St exit and go west, to Pacific Hwy. Turn left on Pacific Hwy to Century Shopping Center on the right (or, turn right on S 324th St and turn right in the first driveway). The Cable Store is in Ross Plaza next to Round Table Pizza.********************** FROM NORTH ON W VALLEY HWY S: Drive toward S Peasley Canyon Rd. Turn left onto S Peasley Canyon Rd. S Peasley Canyon Rd becomes S 320th St. Follow S 320th St until you reach Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. Turn left onto Pacific Hwy S/WA-99. Continue driving towardsS 324th St. Turn right onto S 324th St. Follow the road until you reach 1414 S 324th St. The Cable Store is in Ross Plaza next to Round Table Pizza.*********************** FROM SOUTH ON MILITARY RD S: Drive toward S 284th St. Continue driving until you reach S 288th St. Turn right on S 288th St. Follow the road until you reach Pacific Hwy S/WA-509/WA-99. Continue to follow Pacific Hwy S/WA-99 until you reach S 324th St.


Map: View map.


Notes: Located in King County. COMCAST CABLE STORE FEDERAL WAY Payment posted to account immediately. Equipment issued/exchanged. purchase cable supplies. pickup Channel/Rate cards and other. Accept local phone payments.

====================================================

City: Auburn


Center Name: Comcast Cable Store - Auburn


Comcast Cable Store Auburn


Billing Payment Center Address: 4020 Auburn Way N, Auburn, WA 98002


Phone Number: 877-824-2288


Hours of Operation: Monday thru Friday 10:00am to 6:00pm


Directions From Closest Major Intersection: FROM HWY 167 N: Take the S. 277th St. exit. Turn right onto S. 277th St. Continue driving until you see Central Ave S. Turn right on Central Ave S. Central Ave S. will eventually turn into Auburn Way N. Follow the road until you see 4020 Auburn Way N on your left. It is next to Velocity Motosport.*********************** FROM HWY 18 W: Take the WA-164 E exit toward Auburn. Continue driving until you see Auburn Way S on your right hand side. Turn right onto Auburn Way S. Auburn Way S. will eventually turn into Auburn Way N. Follow the road until you see 4020 Auburn Way N on your right. It is next to Velocity Motosport.********************** FROM AUBURN WAY S/WA-164: Go N on Auburn Way S/WA-164 toward J St. SE. Continue to follow Auburn Way S. Auburn Way S. will eventually turn into Auburn Way N.End at 4020 Auburn Way N. Follow the road until you see 4020 Auburn Way N on your right. It is next to Velocity Motosport.*********************** NEARBY COMMUNITIES: Kent


Map: View map.


Notes: Located in King/Pierce County. COMCAST CABLE STORE AUBURN Payments posted to account immediately. Equipment issued or exchanged. Purchase cable supplies. pickup Channel and Rate Cards and other. Local phone payments accepted.


----------



## wareagle

Effective February 9, 2005, KIRO HDTV will be available on Comcast channel 107...
http://www.kirotv.com/station/4157165/detail.html


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Effective February 9, 2005, KIRO HDTV will be available on Comcast channel 107...
> http://www.kirotv.com/station/4157165/detail.html *



Quote from that article:

"We appreciate the patience of the cable subscribers who have missed KIRO's digital signal for the past several months."


hahahahahaha.... 'several months' they say... hah!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slev_
> *Quote from that article:
> 
> "We appreciate the patience of the cable subscribers who have missed KIRO's digital signal for the past several months."
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha.... 'several months' they say... hah!*



They're referring to this past football season.


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo

So I finally got comcast to deliver a shiny new DCT-6412 for my viewing and listening enjoyment. DAMN is this thing ever noisy? I can hear the hard drive heads clicking from (literally) 20 ft away even with my TV at a normal listening volume. It sounds to me like the HD is going bad but it is working so I dont know. Is anyone else hearing excesive noise coming from their DVR? Its not like they used real cheap HDs or anything, I can see that it is a Seagate U series 9 which get pretty good reviews for being fast and quiet.


----------



## TayX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by [PCC] El Guapo_
> *So I finally got comcast to deliver a shiny new DCT-6412 for my viewing and listening enjoyment. DAMN is this thing ever noisy? I can hear the hard drive heads clicking from (literally) 20 ft away even with my TV at a normal listening volume. It sounds to me like the HD is going bad but it is working so I dont know. Is anyone else hearing excesive noise coming from their DVR? Its not like they used real cheap HDs or anything, I can see that it is a Seagate U series 9 which get pretty good reviews for being fast and quiet.*



I thought the same thing when I first got mine. In fact, I even swapped my box a few times trying to find a quieter one, but eventually just gave up. From what I can tell, it's pretty unanimous that the HD is loud when actively recording and even louder when using both tuners. However, when the box is "off", some seem to be quieter than others. It doesn't annoy me much that it makes noise while recording, but it does bother me when I can hear the box in my kitchen a good 20ft away when all my equipment is off.







My current box is sometimes loud when off and sometimes quiet and I really can't tell why it is one way or the other. If it really bugs me, I just unplug it although my wife isn't a big fan of this approach.


----------



## artseattle

Here's a few tips for the loud hd. If I'm watching a DVD and want the box to be silent (assuming I'm not recording anything) I tune the DVR to a music channel. It doesn't cache anything so it is silent.


I bought an extra large floor vent deflector and set it on the box. I was careful that the magnets didn't rub against the box. This seemed to have deflected almost all of the clicking towards the back wall. It is an inelegant solution but that drive sound gets to me if I'm watching a dialogue driven show. If anyone sees a problem with the magnets, I'd like to know and I'll pry them off.


Just some thoughts.


Art


----------



## ericjut

El Guapo,


You probably got the unit I returned...










I've asked this very same question a few months ago on this thread. The unit I got was IMHO too noisy for me. My friend has one that's not as bad, so I would take my chances and head to a Comcast office with it to get it replaced if I were you.


I agree with you about the Seagates being very silent for HDs. I own 3 Seagates in my HTPC and I litterally can't hear them. But I have to say that as far as DVR casing goes... the 6412 is probably the worst design I've seen to control noise. Seriously, have you seen any other consumer casing that has venting slits right where the harddrive is?


-eric


----------



## adee6

Had Comcast out Tuesday to hook up cable in my new home and the guy told me that CBS will start broadcasting in HD starting in March.

He also told me that all channels will be digital around that same time.

I'll beleive I when I see it. Anyone else heard any of this?


----------



## Karyk

Well the MSFT software apparently didn't fix the HDCP problem after all. I had problems last night switching inputs during the State of the Union address.


----------



## kuching

I have basic comcast cable. Bought a LG3510A and was unable to get local HDTV channels. I could tune them, but signal is very very weak. (less than 20%) The picture cut in and out.


Did comcast put some sort of filter on to cause this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adee6_
> *Had Comcast out Tuesday to hook up cable in my new home and the guy told me that CBS will start broadcasting in HD starting in March.
> 
> He also told me that all channels will be digital around that same time.
> 
> I'll believe I when I see it. Anyone else heard any of this?*



KIRO-HD: Look for it on channel 107 next Wednesday (2/9).


Digital simulcast: Should happen this year, but no indication it will be here by March.


----------



## pdampier

Will the digital simulcast channels be horribly overcompressed like Comcast's other digital channels?


----------



## Nausicaa

Probably, but they'll still look better on the 6412 then the analog ones.


----------



## bzaznut

So i have the moto non-DVR box and I was pleasantly surprised to get the MSFT software a couple of days ago. I like the speed and look. So this was a =).


Then yesterday and the day before, when i switched over to 173 (ESPNHD), the thing would lock up, and not show anything. Sometimes 1 minutes, sometimes more, sometimes with no delay. Then when i go to InhD1 or InHd2, the same thing would happen, although less frequently, somtimes with a 5 second - 10 second sound delay.


ESPN seems fine, broadcasting from the SD 31 channel. It's just ESPNHD, which just happens to be my fav channel. arggggg.


anyone else experiencing this and can give some comments or advice?


Thanks,


JB


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *Probably, but they'll still look better on the 6412 then the analog ones.*



Great to have an optimist around.


----------



## dandd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *KIRO-HD: Look for it on channel 107 next Wednesday (2/9).
> 
> 
> ...
> *



If you have an HD tuner, it is here already. I can get it on channel 84-1 on my Mits 62725 built in tuner.


----------



## d13go

As usual with Microsoft products the look of the interface is way better than the old one. But been a Redmond product rush to the public it is normal to find peculiar things:

1. Audio mode has been reset to "heavy compression".

2. Audio delay up to 30" when you change HD channels like INHD.

3. Interface takes almost half screen if it is 4:3 content.

4. Clock stays on after the box has been turn off.

Lets wait for the upcoming service pack...


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by d13go_
> *As usual with Microsoft products the look of the interface is way better than the old one. But been a Redmond product rush to the public it is normal to find peculiar things:
> 
> 1. Audio mode has been reset to "heavy compression".
> 
> 2. Audio delay up to 30" when you change HD channels like INHD.
> 
> 3. Interface takes almost half screen if it is 4:3 content.
> 
> 4. Clock stays on after the box has been turn off.
> 
> Lets wait for the upcoming service pack...*



It's better than the first version of the prior software that implemented HDCP. That required that you turn the box off several times, or unplug it and reboot, if you accidently switched to another source while it was on.


At least the first one above can be changed (and something I did right away). Other than that and the last one, I haven't had other issues.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by d13go_
> *As usual with Microsoft products the look of the interface is way better than the old one. But been a Redmond product rush to the public it is normal to find peculiar things:
> 
> 1. Audio mode has been reset to "heavy compression".
> 
> 2. Audio delay up to 30" when you change HD channels like INHD.
> 
> 3. Interface takes almost half screen if it is 4:3 content.
> 
> 4. Clock stays on after the box has been turn off.
> 
> Lets wait for the upcoming service pack...*



I like the clock on when the unit's off. On the other hand, I like no audio compression. And, no audio delay.


----------



## bzaznut

anyone else getting the delay in video as well? audio .. eh. but no video for a minute buggers me out.


----------



## Llamas

I get a pause in video, of a few seconds, while the recorder buffers the stream, but nothing past that.


----------



## bzaznut

yeah im talking a definitive delay. sometimes a minute, sometimes more.


and its only on ESPNHD or the InHD channels. local channels seem fine.


this is frustrating. maybe i should call comcast.


----------



## jimre

I'm also seeing a new delay when switching to HD channels. It just started happening when my non-DVR units downloaded the MSTV guide the other day. It's not that long - like 10-15 seconds - but it's pretty annoying when I'm doing my usual cruise thru all the HD channels (via Favorites) to see what's on. And it's not a buffering delay, since this only occurs on the non-DVR units. Could be some kind of HDCP negotation, but I thought that all happpened in the Motorola firmware level, not the MSTV application-level.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'm also seeing a new delay when switching to HD channels.*



I've been noticing the delay on my 6200 ever since it got the MSFT guide. I guess we need to start calling in and reporting it. It's a minor annoyance in an overall superior guide, but unacceptable long-term.


----------



## bzaznut

i think its more than a minor annoyance. I mean, it takes all the joy of randomly channel surfing all the HD channels.


and im convinced its only ESPNHD and 663-665. I have no problems with 104-113..


----------



## deeppurpleman

Long time lurker. I finally decided to join since I just recently got the Motorola 6200 from Comcast. I too am experiencing the audio and video delays on channels 173,663,664 and 665. Seems to be random. Sometimes it tunes right in while other times there is a delay until the video and/or audio locks in. My box just received the Microsoft upgrade the other day and it was fine the first day but since then I've encountered this problem. Might be time to call Comcast.


----------



## KIRO TV

Originally posted by KIRO TV

For Immediate Release

February 2, 2005


KIRO 7 And CBS Programming To Be Carried on Cable In HDTV


SEATTLE, WA - KIRO Television announced today its agreement with Comcast and Charter Communications, Inc., allowing for the carriage of its high definition signal.

KIRO-TV began broadcasting its over the air digital signal free to the public on October 15, 1999, but due to extended negotiations the signal was not carried on Comcast or Charter Cable.

Effective February 9, 2005, KIRO HDTV will be available on Comcast channel 107, and on Charter Cable, the Eastern Washington cable system operator. Viewers with digital receivers and high-definition television sets will now be able to receive KIRO 7 in crystal clear widescreen HDTV and 5.1 Dolby digital movie quality sound.

HDTV offers six times the picture clarity of traditional analog, providing the clearest picture available today.

This is the result of complex negotiations with our cable partners due to multiple location issues across the country, not just the Seattle-Tacoma market, said KIRO-TV vice president and general manager John Woodin. We appreciate the patience of the cable subscribers who have missed KIRO's digital signal for the past several months.

KIRO-TV broadcasts popular CBS programming and weekly hit shows in HDTV such as CSI, CSI: NY, CSI: Miami, Without A Trace and Everybody Loves Raymond as well as the Emmy award-winning daytime drama The Young and The Restless. Viewers can also look forward to KIRO HDTV broadcasts of the Grammy Awards, the NCAA Final Four and NCAA Championship games


----------



## seatlsteve

Does anybody have problems with the picture freezing on the 6412? I will leave the room with the TV on and come back to find the picture frozen on my plasma screen (not a good thing on a plasma). I thought the box might be overheating but felt it andit felt fine. Any other people with this problem or suggestions...Yes I am going to call Comcast...Thank you, Steve


----------



## wareagle

A friend of mine who is experiencing the tuning delays with his non-DVR box since getting the MS guide has noted that the delays occur when he attempts to tune any encrypted channel. There is a delay in the "not authorized" response to those (in addition to 173, which he has), so he speculates that the delay involves the process of checking for authorization. I can't test this, since my 6412 isn't affected.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by seatlsteve_
> *Does anybody have problems with the picture freezing on the 6412? I will leave the room with the TV on and come back to find the picture frozen on my plasma screen (not a good thing on a plasma). I thought the box might be overheating but felt it andit felt fine. Any other people with this problem or suggestions...Yes I am going to call Comcast...Thank you, Steve*



Never had the picture freeze at least not for more than a moment or two.


----------



## rverginia

I have always noticed a slight delay when scrolling through the channels and hitting a change from SD to HD.


----------



## seatlsteve

I forgot to mention, when I change the channel it's fine again and that it is random. I have never seen it happen when I was watching it...Could just be a poltergeist...LOL


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *I have always noticed a slight delay when scrolling through the channels and hitting a change from SD to HD.*



Well sure - there's always a *slight* delay - and sometimes screen flicker - when switching from SD to HD channels. This is due to your TV set re-syncing to a different frequency signal, not due to the cable box. Some TVs do this faster than others.


This is something new and different, which has only started happening since the MSTV guide upgrade 2 days ago.


----------



## bzaznut

yeah, this isnt a slight couple of second delay. We are talking close to 30secs-1min delay.


----------



## billymac

hey, we're getting the fox hd superbowl feed here in seattle, RIGHT?!!!!


my boss was trying to tell me we are not...


----------



## djmattyb

If your boss is trying to get it OTA, I don't think he'll get it. I don't think FOX is doing OTA broadcasts, but they are doing the superbowl in HD over Comcast.


----------



## billymac

no, he was talking comcast, thanks, i though he was fos


----------



## Runco One

Last night between 6 & 7 had totally black screen on channels 104 & 108. The totally black screen was preceded by narrow wavy vertical green lines across the screen. When I checked other channels to discount the possibility that my set was malfunctioning, I found that Channel 104 was showing up on 109 according to the info guide. This problem dissapeared after about an hour...anyone have any ideas on what was going on...I've got 6412 box.


----------



## bzaznut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bzaznut_
> *yeah, this isnt a slight couple of second delay. We are talking close to 30secs-1min delay.*




to follow up on this, I called Comcast and they confirmed that they are getting these reports, and they are working on it.


She "kindly" explained that it was a "latency" issue. I told her .. yeah its lag, and she said "what's that?"


...


gotta love it.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *If your boss is trying to get it OTA, I don't think he'll get it. I don't think FOX is doing OTA broadcasts, but they are doing the superbowl in HD over Comcast.*



I am not sure where you got this impression, but KCPQ has been broadcasting OTA digital longer than Comcast has carried them digitally. They had occasional HDTV broadcasts, like the Pasadena Rose Parade, some Seahawks preseason games and, IIRC, some other baseball programs.


KCPQ-DT switched from 1080i to 720p in time for the turn-up of their new HDTV FOX network feed.


We watch FOX HDTV regularly OTA. We have watched upconverted SD programs on KCPQ-DT for over two years.


----------



## ddz

For anyone who has the 4200A - Night time HD on 82-4 and 82-5 is back. Looks like Comcast dropped the 82-6 subchannel which was the ABC News Now channel and since then I can pick up ABC and PBS HD feeds after 5PM. Yeah...


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *Last night between 6 & 7 had totally black screen on channels 104 & 108. The totally black screen was preceded by narrow wavy vertical green lines across the screen. When I checked other channels to discount the possibility that my set was malfunctioning, I found that Channel 104 was showing up on 109 according to the info guide. This problem dissapeared after about an hour...anyone have any ideas on what was going on...I've got 6412 box.*



KOMO had a switcher crosspoint lock up, taking the station to black. It took a bit to trace down and fix it.


Don


----------



## Runco One




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *KOMO had a switcher crosspoint lock up, taking the station to black. It took a bit to trace down and fix it.
> 
> 
> Don*



I appreciate your reply!


----------



## dubois-wa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddz_
> *For anyone who has the 4200A - Night time HD on 82-4 and 82-5 is back. Looks like Comcast dropped the 82-6 subchannel which was the ABC News Now channel and since then I can pick up ABC and PBS HD feeds after 5PM. Yeah...*



I can confirm that this is also the case with a 3510A, too. KIRO on 84 was absent last night around 10 or so but back this morning but I'm not concerned about that (yet ;-) it's still before the 9th).


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *If your boss is trying to get it OTA, I don't think he'll get it. I don't think FOX is doing OTA broadcasts, but they are doing the superbowl in HD over Comcast.*



The SB was in HD on the OTA broadcast. I recorded a great 480i of it on my ReplayTV while I was watching/recording the Comcast HD delivery on our 6412.


----------



## Karyk

Didn't anyone else have sound issues with the Superbowl yesterday? I had very low volume levels. Never tracked down whether it was the lack of a center channel or just a level issue, for when switching to OTA there was no such issue.


----------



## jimre

No problems - sounded great.


----------



## boykster

no major sound issues here...a couple of minor blips but that could have been production issues on site rather than transmisison.


----------



## CoolCanuck

I had the same sound issue -- low center channel volume. The tunes that were playing as the teams took to the field were completely muffled for example.


Also, another poster asked if anyone else was having freezing problems on their 6412. Yes. It's annoying I might add. Seems to happen randomly across a variety of channels.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I've had freezing issues with the new box for the first couple weeks, but it hasn't happened in a while.


Now that we're getting KIRO/CBS in HD, what is our next "crusade?" TNT-HD? I wouldn't want us here on the Seattle Comcast thread to sit back and not have the same passion for new HD channels that we had for getting CBS.


----------



## Go Hard

I've also have freezing issues. I like to leave the 6412 on an turn the tv off, well sometimes when I turn on the tv, the picture is frozen. The only way to fix it is to switch channels. Last night, for the first time, it froze twice in about 10 minutes while my wife was watching it. Didn't make her very happy.


----------



## artseattle

Am I the only one who compulsively checks channel 107 every morning hoping for an early start? I know it's scheduled to come on line on Wednesday but one can only hope.


Here's the challenge. Let's see who will be the first person to post here that 107 is up and running! Remember, some of us have been waiting for almost two years for this to occur!


Art


----------



## thesoze

ohhh, me too! been checking 107 too often...


i'll check Weds when I get home!


----------



## hinten

Art,

I'll take that challenge.


Only rule: it has to be a cable box from Comcast.


----------



## djmattyb

I check too often also. I always get frustrated when I type in the channel and it shows: ???


----------



## jsmbluecar

I'll be checking back often because I want to see the amazing race finale in HD.


----------



## artseattle

I don't think the Amazing Race is shown on HD. However, I'm hoping the digital picture on 107 will be better than analog 7. Let's see if Letterman looks and sounds better on 107. One drawback I'm wondering about. If I tape Letterman on 107 will it use up 1/12th of the Hard Drive space (estimating about 12 hours of HD on 6412) even though it's not HD?


Art


----------



## djmattyb

Yeah, I think it will. That's why I always record Extreme Home Makeover from 4 instead of 104. Letterman isn't in HD?


----------



## hinten

Yes, recording of HD channels will always take up HD space no matter what the programming material is.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *Yeah, I think it will. That's why I always record Extreme Home Makeover from 4 instead of 104. Letterman isn't in HD?*



Letterman is not in Hd... yet... I believe there was an announcement not too long ago that Letterman would begin an HD broadcast later this year. Can't remember exactly when, but I think it was being takled about in the HDTV programming forum.


----------



## buddma

I got a message on my Tivo that is connected to an old Moto box that there is a channel 107! I quickly jumped over to the HD box to check, but alas...no 107! =(


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buddma_
> *I got a message on my Tivo that is connected to an old Moto box that there is a channel 107! I quickly jumped over to the HD box to check, but alas...no 107! =(*



Probably because the Tivo data goes 2 weeks out.


----------



## buddma

I usually find that Tivo is pretty spot on about when new channels are available.


----------



## Al Shing

I get up early on Wednesday's, so if 107 is up at 5:30 AM, I'll certainly post it.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Malcolm_B_
> *Now that we're getting KIRO/CBS in HD, what is our next "crusade?" TNT-HD? I wouldn't want us here on the Seattle Comcast thread to sit back and not have the same passion for new HD channels that we had for getting CBS.*



Our job may be done here, but there will be the usual glitches on various channels that people will want to verify are not happening only to their own equipment. We'll want to track the progress of digital simulcast and local upgrades to the cable boxes, of course.


Also, we need to push Comcast to hurry up with those external hard drives for our HD DVR boxes. I think that is the greatest single need now that KIRO HD is coming online.


----------



## hinten




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Al Shing_
> *Also, we need to push Comcast to hurry up with those external hard drives for our HD DVR boxes. I think that is the greatest single need now that KIRO HD is coming online.*



Yes, upgrade hardrives and I want Poopli for my Comcast DVR.


----------



## HDTVonthePC

Hey folks! I have Comcast service and a Fusion III QAM card. Comcast changed all of the QAM codes so I had to reset the channels on my card. I noticed that I had a new channel...CBS! I immediately went to my box to see if I had 107...not yet. Its there, just not programmed into my box. I just watched NCSI in HD! By the way...the Amazing Race is NOT in HD!


----------



## wareagle

The NBA All Star game from Denver February 20 is on TNT.


----------



## jimre

The last couple years, Comcast did a one-time deal with TNT to show us the NBA All-Star game in HD. I haven't heard if they're planning the same for this year.


----------



## jliem

Woo, hoo! It's 3:30am PST and KIRODT has just come online on Comcast on channel 107!!


----------



## Al Shing

Thanks, Comcast!


----------



## djmattyb

Thank you Comcast! I am programming CSI to record in HD right now.


----------



## stevelew

Yes, thanks KIRO, Comcast, Cox and everyone involved in getting HD for channel 7.


----------



## Nausicaa

Excellent


Now all we need is UPN-HD for "Veronica Mars" (since "Enterprise" is not long for the world) and I'll be happy, though TNT-HD would be nice, as well.


----------



## thesoze

Thank God UPN put Enterprise out of it's misery - this has been cancelled- I would like to see the Sci-Fi channel in HD...but Im happy with all the HD channels and locals on COmcast....


you won't ever see me complain now


----------



## Weil

Now that I can watch "The Young and the Restless", I recommend that you campaign for CBUT as their Olympics coverage enables one to avoid learning about the sad childhood of the brother of the coach of the caddy for the American ball boy during the human interest segments which seem to occupy the majority of US telecasts. Also, Canada does not use tape delay of events, so

retirees can view real events in real time.


----------



## CoolCanuck

If we had some actual hockey to watch, I'd be all over Comcast getting CBC-HD as their next addition to the lineup. But for now I'm happy with their HD channel selection. Now if only they could offer an HD-Channel Package so I wouldn't have to subscribe to these 400 crappy SD channels just to get the dozen or so good HD ones.


----------



## wareagle

The 107 SD picture seems to be zoomed, so it's wider than the normal SD picture and the 4:3 aspect ratio cuts off part of the top (not the bottom, because the picture is also shifted upwards slightly). The bars on each side of the picture seem to be about 60% as wide as they are on other channels. I wonder what the HD treatment will be.


----------



## jhachey

Unfortunately, it sounds like CBUT is at least two years away from offering an HD signal, according to this reply I got from an email that I sent to CBC.


> Quote:
> Dear Joe:
> 
> 
> We're pleased to hear of your interest in high definition plans for CBC Television.
> 
> 
> As you may know, CBC is in the process of upgrading studio facilities and antennas in the CBC Toronto network operations centre in preparation for the start of broadcasting from new high definition transmitters. Since initial delays were related to the late shipment of tower parts by the manufacturer, this is turn pushed back subsequent phases of the project significantly.
> 
> 
> The current work to ensure that the new studio equipment is fully compatible with both the new antennas and the CBC network signal distribution system is extremely detail oriented and must be completed with the utmost care. CBC hopes to address potential problem issues before the start of service rather than to experience major technical breakdowns later.
> 
> 
> No date has been confirmed for the start of high definition broadcasting from Toronto as yet. Over the air broadcasting in Vancouver will not begin before the network signal in Toronto is operational. Cable and satellite carriers across the country will carry this feed locally first. It will likely be at least two or more years before high definition is accessible on antenna in Vancouver.
> 
> 
> The CRTC licence for Vancouver permits CBC to simulcast the current analog programming of CBUT, with the exception of up to 14 hours per week of wide screen high definition programming that would not be duplicated on the analog service.
> 
> 
> Comcast is welcome to approach CBC about carrying the new feed once it begins transmission. Feel free to contact us again.
> 
> 
> Kim Belle
> 
> Communications Assistant
> 
> CBC Audience Relations


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The 107 SD picture seems to be zoomed, so it's wider than the normal SD picture and the 4:3 aspect ratio cuts off part of the top (not the bottom, because the picture is also shifted upwards slightly). The bars on each side of the picture seem to be about 60% as wide as they are on other channels. I wonder what the HD treatment will be.*



What were you watching? Their news has a different aspect ratio.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *What were you watching? Their news has a different aspect ratio.*



Everything looks the same. At the moment "The Price Is Right". It's wider compared to all other HD channels' SD output and wider than the non-stretched channel 7 output.


----------



## billymac

cool, can't wait to watch a little csi in hd


----------



## hinten

Did I catch the DirecTV ad last night correctly: "We are in the process of rolling out 2500 channels in HD!"


What is that all about? Are they talking about all channels digital? They can't be all HD. I swear I heard correctly.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The 107 SD picture seems to be zoomed, so it's wider than the normal SD picture and the 4:3 aspect ratio cuts off part of the top (not the bottom, because the picture is also shifted upwards slightly). The bars on each side of the picture seem to be about 60% as wide as they are on other channels. I wonder what the HD treatment will be.*



KIRO-DT OTA looks the same as you describe for upconverted 4x3 programs.


HD programs look just fine, with no apparent overscan coming from the station.


That "expanded" 4x3 content is relatively recent on KIRO-DT. It seems like it started about the time they were adding some new equipment and working on their antenna.


----------



## Babula

Directv LA Fox is wider in SD as well.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Did I catch the DirecTV ad last night correctly: "We are in the process of rolling out 2500 channels in HD!"
> 
> 
> What is that all about? Are they talking about all channels digital? They can't be all HD. I swear I heard correctly.*



Probably the HD locals.


----------



## Fred328

Well, my upstairs 5100 (still has old TV Guide menu) shows ch. 107 in the guide, but my 6412 does not. Not only that, most if not all channels above about 120 are black screens on the 6412. Both 104 and 105 work, but 106 gives me a "not authorized" type of message. Going to have to call I guess. I tried unplugging it for a bit, but no change. I'm in West Seattle, FWIW.


----------



## cliffg

Hmm - no problems here. I already cancelled CSI and Numb3rs on channel 7 and added them on 107 (actually that was the downstairs 6412; the upstairs 6412 now has CSI:Miami and CSI:NY added on 107, although I don't always have the time or motivation to watch them).


Everything is showing up in the "Scheduled" list as expected, so a smooth transition for me (so far, at least).


Cliff


----------



## Fred328

Looking at it some more, what is showing on 104-114 is not what it's supposed to be. Looks more like movie channels. I'm guessing that the addition of 107 changed the cable feed, and my 6412 hasn't gotten the word yet. We'll see.


----------



## djmattyb

104 - 114? I hope those channels are HBO, Showtime, Starz, and Cinemax! On another topic, last night I was looking through the InDemand menus and I found that everything under HBO was marked FREE next to it. All the movies, shows, documentaries, etc. I don't subscribe to HBO so is this a freebie or something? The InDemand menus for Showtime, Starz, and Cinemax wouldn't show anything. I would select them and the box would lock up. I checked to see if I was getting the HBO regular channels, but I'm not.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I got the message on my old box about the free HBO InDemand. Don't know for how long; this again brings up my question about getting messages on the old box but receiving nothing on the HD/DVR box.


----------



## pastiche

Hockey Night in Canada was in HD for some games last season, but was only available via (Canadian) cable and satellite. There's more information about that at http://www.cbc.ca/sports/indepth/hdtv/ The quality -- on Shaw -- was at least as good as ABC's HD NHL broadcasts were.


There've been reports in the Buffalo and Toronto forums of transmitter tests at CBLT-DT having begun in recent weeks. Also, CBLFT-DT's CP was issued on 1/30/04.


CBUT-DT got its CP on 11/12/04 for 15.6kW on channel 58. I can't find any CRTC reference to CBUFT-DT yet, however Industry Canada has its allocation listed as channel 16.


And last, but not least... CBC lost the rights to the Vancouver/Whistler Olympics in 2010.







Bell & Rogers are doing them in 2010 and 2012: English on CTV with spillover on TSN, and French on TQS with spillover on RDS. There's more information about that at http://www.bce.ca/en/news/releases/b.../07/72056.html


----------



## hinten




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *All the movies, shows, documentaries, etc. I don't subscribe to HBO so is this a freebie or something? The InDemand menus for Showtime, Starz, and Cinemax wouldn't show anything. I would select them and the box would lock up. I checked to see if I was getting the HBO regular channels, but I'm not.*



You might want to try to actually watch one of those. Most likely it will tell you that you need to subscribe to the package once you actually selected to watch a show.


----------



## Weil

HBO video on demand (NOT HD) is free for one week per insert in last bill.


----------



## Fred328

Finally got around to calling Comcast. The guy said I was the third person he has had recently with mixed-up channels. He remotely rebooted my 6412, and all is well now, including ch. 107.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Did I catch the DirecTV ad last night correctly: "We are in the process of rolling out 2500 channels in HD!"
> 
> 
> What is that all about? Are they talking about all channels digital? They can't be all HD. I swear I heard correctly.*



while OT to comcast, if you haven't been following this, they are talking about hd locals, but also premium channels, etc. however, will probably be a while before they get to all 2,500...  BUT, to do this, they'll be launching new satellites, switching all compression codecs to mpeg-4, using new dishes, replacing all customer HD set top boxes (including hd tivo), etc. so'll we'll see how this really plays out in the end...


regarding competition to comcast... they do have some hd programming comcast doesn't have (hdnet stuff), the hd tivo can be upgraded to about 77 hours of HD programming (can easily add another 300GB drive to the box). both of which I like and still have directv for this (nice not to have to worry about how long I keep recorded HD programming), but the benefits are quickly being outweighed by comcast HD quality (lack of re-compression from comcast does yield a better picture - sometimes subtle, but it is better).


----------



## quarque

I thought the universal (descending) order of HD quality was: OTA, Sat, cable. Is Comcast now considered by all to be superior to Sat?


Is the addition of another drive to HD tivo truly plug-n-play?


----------



## artseattle

First, congratulations to jliem who first reported KIROHD on line at 3:30 am. Wow! I just wanted to reflect the state of HD on Comcast. Right now, at 9:40pm we have


104 Alias

105 The West Wing

107 The King of Queens

108 Slavery of America (PBS)

110 Jack and Bobby

113 American Idol


and... ESPNHD, INHD1,INHD2, DISCHD


ALL glorious HD!


Things are looking good!


Art


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *I thought the universal (descending) order of HD quality was: OTA, Sat, cable. Is Comcast now considered by all to be superior to Sat?*


*


I believe it's: OTA, Cable, SAT - now this is for HD channels (I won't even go near the analog/digital tier channels). Comcast has repeatedly said that they don't re-compress (except for their modulation scheme) the HD channel signals (whereas Directv is very clearly down-rezzing a number of channels - all? - to fit in their limited bandwidth). so, OTA & comcast may be almost identical for practical purposes.

*


> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Is the addition of another drive to HD tivo truly plug-n-play?*


*
*yes. I added a pre-configured drive (from weaknees) or you can configure a drive you have w/available s/w, pop it in the box and it works just fine. I was initially skeptical (took me a while before I did this to my SD directivo box), but I added a 300GB drive (in addition to the 250GB drive that comes with the unit - comcast/moto, come on...) within a couple of weeks of getting the HD tivo and it worked like a charm. I'd really like to add another drive to my moto 6412 (external would be fine) if it would work - while I could perhaps add another 6412, it's not as easy...


----------



## HDTVonthePC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *First, congratulations to jliem who first reported KIROHD on line at 3:30 am. Wow! I just wanted to reflect the state of HD on Comcast. Right now, at 9:40pm we have
> 
> 
> 104 Alias
> 
> 105 The West Wing
> 
> 107 The King of Queens
> 
> 108 Slavery of America (PBS)
> 
> 110 Jack and Bobby
> 
> 113 American Idol
> 
> 
> and... ESPNHD, INHD1,INHD2, DISCHD
> 
> 
> ALL glorious HD!
> 
> 
> Things are looking good!
> 
> 
> Art*



Now we just need Fox Sports NW HD and my HDTV life will be complete!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDTVonthePC_
> *Now we just need Fox Sports NW HD and my HDTV life will be complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't forget ESPN2-HD. Plus fixes to the audio dropouts that seem to come with most HD broadcasts (I noticed quite a few in CSI:NY tonight, so KIRO has a bug, too).


----------



## Tom_Oliver

That's odd, cause I don't remember a problem with CBS when I had OTA.


I'd take Fox NW HD, but want TNT and it would be cool if Speed got a HD channel.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *I thought the universal (descending) order of HD quality was: OTA, Sat, cable. Is Comcast now considered by all to be superior to Sat?*



I don't think there's any difference between OTA and Comcast HD. The only difference I notice is the color is better OTA, but that's because I can adjust each color independently with my MyHD card. Also, sometimes one has a glitch the other doesn't (like the sound on the Superbowl over Comcast--or storms affecting OTA).


People with DirecTV HD are complaining a lot about the compression.


----------



## wareagle

FCC also rejects mandatory dual carriage during analog-digital transition.

http://yahoo.reuters.com/financeQuot...9391120_newsml


----------



## Go Hard

I had another strange problem (for the second time). I was watching a show that I recorded from the scifi channel (59) and it skipped approximately 15 minutes in the middle of the show. I played it a few times and the yellow progress bar would jump the gap. It did this once before right after I got the box.


Any ideas on what is happening or what I can do to prevent it?


----------



## rverginia

Don Wilkinson:


Am I mistaken or has the audio level problem at KOMO gone away? I have noticed over the past few nights that the Audio level is consistant on the newscasts.


Thanks!


Bob


----------



## wareagle

Comcast Plans Valentine's Day Launch of National Dating on Demand Video Personals

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050210/comcast_dating_1.html 


(Might be good for laughs.)


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don Wilkinson:
> 
> 
> Am I mistaken or has the audio level problem at KOMO gone away? I have noticed over the past few nights that the Audio level is consistant on the newscasts.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bob*



Thamks for the report, rverginia


The audio level problem was caused by the interruption in the bitstream as the video ( and audio) was switched between sources. i.e. local vs network, and also any very loud audio that was caused by bumping the microphone. KOMO has installed an audio processor that puts out a constant digital audio bitstream regardless of the input. This should resolve the drastic audio level changes that have been observed.


Don


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *Thamks for the report, rverginia
> 
> 
> The audio level problem was caused by the interruption in the bitstream as the video ( and audio) was switched between sources. i.e. local vs network, and also any very loud audio that was caused by bumping the microphone. KOMO has installed an audio processor that puts out a constant digital audio bitstream regardless of the input. This should resolve the drastic audio level changes that have been observed.
> 
> 
> Don*



I've noticed it's gone in evening programs as well, lost didn't have any issues, nor others I've watched...thanks KOMO


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Go Hard_
> *I had another strange problem (for the second time). I was watching a show that I recorded from the scifi channel (59) and it skipped approximately 15 minutes in the middle of the show. I played it a few times and the yellow progress bar would jump the gap. It did this once before right after I got the box.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what is happening or what I can do to prevent it?*



I'm pleased to hear someone else had this type of problem. I got the first three min. of Masterpiece Th. and then the bar took me to the last minute - dead loss. No idea why, but you and I so far are the only ones reporting this. Luckily for me the show was repeated, found it by search, that worked fine.


----------



## artshotwell

I had one show, recorded in the middle of the night, that, when I checked the program summary in the MyDVD listing, said something like 'the entire program was not recorded due to a power outage or a system problem.' And, about 5 minutes was missing from the middle of the show.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Comcast Plans Valentine's Day Launch of National Dating on Demand Video Personals
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050210/comcast_dating_1.html
> 
> 
> (Might be good for laughs.)*



You know, bored the other night, I came across the Dating On Demand thing and looked at a few of the women on there; is this a joke? Or are women that good looking actually trying this for a date?! Didn't check out the guys, but I am SO glad I'm not "out there" anymore!


----------



## hinten




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don Wilkinson:
> 
> 
> Am I mistaken or has the audio level problem at KOMO gone away? I have noticed over the past few nights that the Audio level is consistant on the newscasts.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bob*



Sorry, but you are mistaken, I had the same audio problems as usual during this week's Lost. Although I have to admit, I am still not sure whether they are caused locally or transmitted from KOMO.


----------



## Nausicaa

Actually this was the first time I *haven't* experienced problems with audio in "Lost".


And my first experience with CBS HD went pretty well with "CSI: New York" except for the minute or two of no signal coming back from commercial.


----------



## Budget_HT

Question about Comcast reception using HDTV with QAM Tuner.


I have a friend who just installed a new Hitachi LCD HDTV with OTA/QAM tuners and a Cable Card slot. He has Comcast BASIC cable (for $13/month).


Before he bought the TV, I told him he should be able to receive unencrypted local DTV channels from Comcast, regardless of whether he subscribed to their digital package or not. Six different people at Comcast told him otherwise.


He hooked up the TV and it works for most local DTV channels via Comcast. In fact, the TV somehow knows to map most of the digital channels to their OTA equivalents, e.g., KOMO-DT is mapped to 4-1, KING-DT to 5-1, etc. For KIRO-DT, he gets it on 84-1 instead of being mapped to 7-1.


I don't know how the TV determines channel mapping, but I do know it happened automatically for him--he did not have to make any entries to set it up that way.


His problem is with KCTS-DT. He gets 9-1 (simulcast of analog 9). He can tune 9-2 and 9-3 but does not see any programming (I told him about the 5 PM switch from 9-2/9-3 to 9-5 HD in the OTA world). But he can't seem to find 9-5 or whatever KCTS-HD might be identified as. He was trying after 5 PM. He is going to try a new channel scan after 9 PM to see if that brings it in.


Anyone have any insight on how/whether he will be able to tune and watch the KCTS HD subchannel? He seems able to understand all I've said here and he is comfortable with the operation of the TV.


At this point he is not using a Cable Card, nor should he have to for HD locals reception.


----------



## [PCC] El Guapo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I had one show, recorded in the middle of the night, that, when I checked the program summary in the MyDVD listing, said something like 'the entire program was not recorded due to a power outage or a system problem.' And, about 5 minutes was missing from the middle of the show.*



I have had this problem several times as well. I was recording the Encore presentations of Battlestar Galactica Tuesday night and one of the episodes was only half recorded, it dropped the last half hour or so. Also, I noticed a "bug" in the software the other night while watching and recording shows. It seems that the box is not smart enough to know that you are already on a channel that is being recorded and then a second scheduled recording starts. For example, I was watching and recording Lost and Alias Wed night and I also had King of Queens scheduled to be recorded, well, when it was time for KoQ to start, the popup message came up and said that it needed to switch to channel 107 to record the show even though I was watching a channel that was being recorded already so It should have only been using one tuner for that. Does anyone know where we can post bug reports?


----------



## Nausicaa

Well ABC likes to extend their show times a minute or two, and that might be throwing off the 6412 (I have to set a manual 8-10pm recording for Lost and Alias, otherwise it will not record CSI: NY and Law and Order because Alias goes till 10:01pm).


----------



## Roca

My wife has two shows that she wants to record - Oprah and Oprah after the Show. She has attempted to record Oprah via a season pass and single show recording on standard NBC (05), HD NBC (105) and KONG (06) and for some reason the machine will not do it (insert content filter joke here). I've taken a look, moved the show to priority #1 and still no luck. I have erased the season pass, set the recording back up myself to make sure no conflicts, and it still won't record the shows. Any ideas on why this is? These are the only two shows that won't record properly (insert more jokes here). Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roca_
> *My wife has two shows that she wants to record - Oprah and Oprah after the Show. She has attempted to record Oprah via a season pass and single show recording on standard NBC (05), HD NBC (105) and KONG (06) and for some reason the machine will not do it (insert content filter joke here). I've taken a look, moved the show to priority #1 and still no luck. I have erased the season pass, set the recording back up myself to make sure no conflicts, and it still won't record the shows. Any ideas on why this is? These are the only two shows that won't record properly (insert more jokes here). Thanks in advance for your help.*



do you have them set up as 2 different shows? I'm not sure of the schedule, but if 'after the show' occurs after the show (go figure), then set up a season pass on the main show, and add extra time to include 'after the show'. there is a known problem with the 6412 and recording shows that overlap - while this isn't really an overlap, per se, it might be the same problem.


----------



## Roca

We do have the machine set to record a show directly after Oprah and right before Oprah After the Show, but even given the overlap problem you pointed out I would think that it would record at least Oprah or Oprah After the Show. Wouldn't the machine consistently skip the show that follows another recording or vice versa? I suppose we can make sure that there are no shows set to record that surround either Oprah recording and see if that solves the problem, but then we miss the other shows we want. Is this software that bad?


----------



## Roca

..and we do have it set up to record them as two different shows (at two different times).


----------



## Budget_HT

Is anyone receiving the HD subchannel of KCTS (PBS channel 9) from Comcast cable using a QAM tuner (after 5 PM when it is broadcasting)? Or is everyone reading this thread using a Comcast STB instead?


----------



## artseattle

Anyone watching Numbers? I'm having a lag in the audio. Lips move first then sound! Does KIRO scan this forum? My receiver only has the option to further delay the audio so that doesn't help.


Others seeing and hearing this?


Art


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *Anyone watching Numbers? I'm having a lag in the audio. Lips move first then sound! Does KIRO scan this forum? My receiver only has the option to further delay the audio so that doesn't help.
> 
> 
> Others seeing and hearing this?*



Affirmative. I was just flipping through the channels and heard/saw the audio lag during numbers.


----------



## tap

I had problems recording Battlestar Galactic last week with the DCT6412 too. It was ok for the first 20 minutes, then it skipped right to the end. There was no indication anything was wrong, but the last 40 minutes were simply missing. It was rerun Tuesday and I checked that morning that it was scheduled to be recorded with no conflicts, but when I checked for it that night, no recording! Fortunately I was able to download the episode with **********. Much better quality too. It's funny that the sole purpose of the Comcast's cable system it to deliver TV shows, yet they're not as reliable and can't do as good a job as a bunch of hackers on the internet who are beset on all sides by hostile lawyers and industry whores like Michael Powell.


----------



## Karyk

My wife using the Tivo to record Oprah is one of the reasons I want to cancel DirecTV.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tap_
> *It's funny that the sole purpose of the Comcast's cable system it to deliver TV shows, yet they're not as reliable and can't do as good a job as a bunch of hackers on the internet who are beset on all sides by hostile lawyers and industry whores like Michael Powell.*



Dare I say it??? Microsoft software just isn't reliable, yet. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## Karyk

Here's a thread where they discuss the new HD channels on DirecTV. I didn't have enough interest to make it through about 10 posts, but one person was indicating that the sats that converted from Internet use can handle 1500 locals, and future sats in the next couple of years will add 1000 more, plus some national HD channels.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=507704


----------



## adossey

Does anyone else notice the interlace lines during SD programming on KIRO-DT? HD programming looks great, but the SD programming looks like it needs to be deinterlaced or something. It's especially noticeable when the camera is panning or something is moving horizontally across the screen. I don't see this problem on any other channel. Anyone else see this?


-- Alex


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adossey_
> *Does anyone else notice the interlace lines during SD programming on KIRO-DT? HD programming looks great, but the SD programming looks like it needs to be deinterlaced or something. It's especially noticeable when the camera is panning or something is moving horizontally across the screen. I don't see this problem on any other channel. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> -- Alex*



I'm getting OTA of Kiro and the SD looks exactly like you describe (at least for the Illinois basketball game.) So it isn't Comcast. It is either CBS or Kiro with the problem. Not only does the edge of objects have strange interlace artifacts, almost like they are combining the interlaced frames in reverse order, but it also has a flicker like dropped frames.


Since they switched to the golf, it looks fine, but it would be hard to tell because there isn't too much motion compared to basketball.


----------



## ddz

Budget_HT,

I get KCTS HD on 82-5 after 5PM with both LG 4200A and 3410A. It was gone on my 4200A for a few weeks when Comcast switched channels in my area from 111 to 82 but it reappeared about a week ago when they dropped 82-6. I believe it is also available on 122.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adossey_
> *Does anyone else notice the interlace lines during SD programming on KIRO-DT? HD programming looks great, but the SD programming looks like it needs to be deinterlaced or something. It's especially noticeable when the camera is panning or something is moving horizontally across the screen. I don't see this problem on any other channel. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> -- Alex*



It looks to me like KIRO is doing some kind of squeeze or stretch...because the aspect ratio isn't what quite you'd expect from 4x3 analog channels. A little wider. I wonder if that processing is adding artifacts.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Dare I say it??? Microsoft software just isn't reliable, yet. Maybe in a few years.*



I'd say that's an uninformed cheap shot. Look in the 6412 w/ iGuide thread - where MS is not involved - and you'll see many of these same problems. It would be more fair to say there are bugs to be worked out in this entire "ecosystem": 6412 core hardware, firmware, and low-level OS (Motorola), 6412 application software (either MSTV or iGuide), Head-end hardware & software (whatever Comcast is using there), EPG guide data (tribune or whoever supplies it to Comcast), etc. There are bugs in ALL of these places.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'd say that's an uninformed cheap shot. Look in the 6412 w/ iGuide thread - where MS is not involved - and you'll see many of these same problems. It would be more fair to say there are bugs to be worked out in this entire "ecosystem": 6412 core hardware, firmware, and low-level OS (Motorola), 6412 application software (either MSTV or iGuide), Head-end hardware & software (whatever Comcast is using there), EPG guide data (tribune or whoever supplies it to Comcast), etc. There are bugs in ALL of these places.*



And even with all of these problems there is no way I would be willing to give up my 6412. This is by far the best solution for recording, timeshifting, and pausing HD on cable. For ~10 bucks per month, no upfront costs, I feel I am getting my moneys worth and more!


BTW: Now that I have Kiro, I'm taking down my OTA antenna. One happy camper here.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adossey_
> *Does anyone else notice the interlace lines during SD programming on KIRO-DT? HD programming looks great, but the SD programming looks like it needs to be deinterlaced or something. It's especially noticeable when the camera is panning or something is moving horizontally across the screen. I don't see this problem on any other channel.*



I have the exact same problem w/ KIRO OTA. It started when they began mangling their SD picture with that slight horizontal stretching and apparent omission of a couple of dozen scan lines from the top of the field.


I'm altogether displeased with KIRO, as of late. The problems are myriad: the botched 480i to 1080i conversions, the moving of the CBS Evening News to 5:30, the Eyewitness News "ticker" appearing for minutes at a time during entertainment programs, the waste of bandwidth that is the "Airport Cam" on 7-2...


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'd say that's an uninformed cheap shot*



Okay, Okay. Sorry. But, it seems like I have seen more bugs in Windows than in other software products. And, certainly more problems than I've seen in the cars I've owned...or just about any other product.


You're right that this is a system of many parts. And, I'll agree that I wouldn't want to give up my 6412. In general, I'd say I'm very happy with it. And comfortable with it, too. In general the problems are what I'd consider minor.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddz_
> *Budget_HT,
> 
> I get KCTS HD on 82-5 after 5PM with both LG 4200A and 3410A. It was gone on my 4200A for a few weeks when Comcast switched channels in my area from 111 to 82 but it reappeared about a week ago when they dropped 82-6. I believe it is also available on 122.*



Thank you! I'll pass that info on to my friend. I have encouraged him to come to the forum to gain knowledge and ask questions himself, so hopefully he has already read your answer.


I am using OTA HD + DirecTV, so I have no personal experience with HD from Comcast, with or without their STB.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'd say that's an uninformed cheap shot. Look in the 6412 w/ iGuide thread - where MS is not involved - and you'll see many of these same problems. It would be more fair to say there are bugs to be worked out in this entire "ecosystem": 6412 core hardware, firmware, and low-level OS (Motorola), 6412 application software (either MSTV or iGuide), Head-end hardware & software (whatever Comcast is using there), EPG guide data (tribune or whoever supplies it to Comcast), etc. There are bugs in ALL of these places.*



Sounds like a bunch of buck passing to me. My VCR in the 1980s was much more reliable than this DVR is. I've given up trying to fast forward or rewind HD content, it always locks up in fast forward mode for at least several minutes. I've never had a VCR that locked up. Scrolling a page in the channel guide now takes several seconds, it used to be much faster. I suppose like Microsoft's operating systems, you need to upgrade your hardware as each release is slower than the last.


I made my own analog DVR back in the late 90s, and if the FCC hadn't made cablecard HD tuners for Linux illegal, I'd ditch Comcast's system in a second.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tap_
> *Sounds like a bunch of buck passing to me. ...*



Well, if you want to blame a single party - then blame Comcast. It's their product you've purchased. My point was that folks in other cities who aren't even using MSTV software are having the same problems we are - if not worse. To me, that makes it obvious these particular bugs - lockups & program loss - aren't caused by the MSTV software.


> Quote:
> *I've given up trying to fast forward or rewind HD content, it always locks up in fast forward mode for at least several minutes*



This one actually *is* an MSTV bug - or at least it can be fixed in the MSTV software. As I've posted before - according to friends who work at MS, the "stuck on FF" bug is already fixed in the latest version of the Page Files they've delivered to Comcast. Presumably when Comcast finishes whatever testing they do, they will roll this out to us.


> Quote:
> *I made my own analog DVR back in the late 90s...*



What exactly is an "Analog Digital Video Recorder"?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *BTW: Now that I have Kiro, I'm taking down my OTA antenna. One happy camper here.*



Why on earth would you take it down? My antenna is where it is for when Comcast went down (something that happened quite frequently a few years ago). Now Comcast is actually a backup for the antenna (because strong storms will affect my signal--e.g. a strong rain storm over Gold Mountain or Queen Anne Hill). It's good to have two sources, especially if you're into sports.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tap_
> *I suppose like Microsoft's operating systems, you need to upgrade your hardware as each release is slower than the last.*



You really hold a grudge. XP is faster than Win 98SE (although it does have a higher minimum system requirement, but that's probably to get some limitation on the hardware it runs under). I run XP on an AMD 350 machine, in part because it is faster (and in part because of support issues).


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *Okay, Okay. Sorry. But, it seems like I have seen more bugs in Windows than in other software products. And, certainly more problems than I've seen in the cars I've owned...or just about any other product.*



IMHO, most Windows problems (other than security issues) are related to bad drivers developed by third parties. Unfortunately, when Windows crashes, MSFT gets blamed.


The system would probably be a lot more stable if XP required drivers to be certified, but the DOJ would be all over MSFT if they tried to pull that.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *IMHO, most Windows problems (other than security issues) are related to bad drivers developed by third parties. Unfortunately, when Windows crashes, MSFT gets blamed.*



That's certainly a good excuse, but not one I buy. MS's OS should not allow bad drivers to take the system down. XP really IS a big step above all previous MS OS's. But, I used OS/2 ten years ago and it seems like MS has just recently been able to achieve that level of reliability. BeOS also has that level of reliability. And, two other amazing benefits: Very fast initial load time, under 20 seconds, and the ability to update or load new drivers or new system components without rebooting.


For me, every time I load a new program or get an MS update or get any kind of update that requires a reboot, I get nervous that the OS just won't come back at all. I've had that happen soooo many times with previous versions of Windows that I have absolutely no confidence that a reboot will be successful. And, I'mf fairly confident that if XP fails to start that I have no option but to start over from scratch with a completely fresh install. Which is a horrible time-consuming problem.


I've had a personal computer for about 20 years now and all those earlier problems by MS have taken their toll.


FWIW, I don't believe XP is faster than Win98. My XP box has a MUCH faster processor and more memory, and XP still takes longer for an initial load and some functions take as long or longer, as when I open Explorer and wait for it to build it's file list. Or, right-click on a file to simply rename it.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *and the ability to update or load new drivers or new system components without rebooting.*



I've read that's actually a design flaw by the programmers in most instances. For most drivers (and also most software installs) there's no reason Windows would require a reboot.


As to the XP being faster issue, I'm comparing it to 98SE on the same computer. One place XP is slower is system shutdown, but other than that, it's uniformly faster in my experience.


Edit: On this last point, XP will ask the computer to do more, depending on the CPU, unless you set it up not to do so. So it very well could be slower on a faster computer.


----------



## artshotwell

Even Windows often requires it. At least one of the security patches MS released last week required a reboot. But, this probably isn't the place to discuss problems with Windows.


----------



## Karyk

You're right about the hijack--sorry. But one last point--Windows update often (usually?) involves drivers/software that goes to the core of Windows. Those would be the type that require a reboot. Unlike most hardware drivers they can't be simply disabled and restarted.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Why on earth would you take it down? My antenna is where it is for when Comcast went down (something that happened quite frequently a few years ago). Now Comcast is actually a backup for the antenna (because strong storms will affect my signal--e.g. a strong rain storm over Gold Mountain or Queen Anne Hill). It's good to have two sources, especially if you're into sports.*



I've run out of Component inputs to my Zektor componet switch bboxes (I have 7 inputs ight now with 2 switchers). Now I can add back my [email protected] device that I took offline because of a lack of inputs. Or a Roku media player if I could be convinced it was really worth the investment.










BTW: I'm not into sports. I find them a big yawn.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *
> 
> I've had a personal computer for about 20 years now and all those earlier problems by MS have taken their toll.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I don't believe XP is faster than Win98. My XP box has a MUCH faster processor and more memory, and XP still takes longer for an initial load and some functions take as long or longer, as when I open Explorer and wait for it to build it's file list. Or, right-click on a file to simply rename it.*



Art - I feel your pain. I've had to manage PC's of various forms for my company for 23 years (remember CP/M?). Sounds like you need to stop by the infirmary and get those wounds tended to!


I agree that without tweaking, XP is not faster than 98SE on the same hardware, by a long shot. Even with extreme tweaking it is not clearly faster. People get fooled by the 3GHz CPU and 512MB RAM on newer PC's. 98SE would fly on that. But, this is not the Seattle-Windows forum so I guess we should stop all this...


----------



## artshotwell

quarque: Sounds like you've been there. I'll drop my criticism of MS here, since we're off-topic. Cheers.


----------



## ntaylor

1. When are we going to get a digital simulcast of the analog channels?


2. Anyone with any insight on when FSN might get HD?


3. (off topic) What happened to Kevin Calabro tonight on the Sonics telecast? [edit] http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/gasman050210.html 


We've got two great local basketball teams, a hopefully-improved Mariner team starting its season soon, and our source for watching all of same sucks.


----------



## Macoberly

Question for the Crt users.

I've been searching to find out if the 6412 is dvi-i or dvi-d out. I've come up dry. I assume so. Can anyone verify this? If it is a dvi-d, will comcast provide me with a transcoder to convert to vga 15 pin? I'm runing a dish 6000 right now. I'm want to switch to comcast, but I don't want to spend the $300 to get a transcoder. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated.


Mason


----------



## jimre

It's DVI-D with HDCP copy-protection. You wouldn't be able to use a transcoder with the DVI port anyway with the copy-protection enabled. If you don't have Component inputs, then you'll have to get a Component->VGA analog transcoder instead. Don't know if Comcast would supply such a thing. Doesn't hurt to ask, but I wouldn't hold my breath...


----------



## Chhuong

why isn't the grammy's in hd?? when right before it started it said is' recorded in hd and will be broadcasted in hd?? which is on kiro? is it just me or have you guys noticed kiro is having many problems right now??



nevermind they must have the flipped the switch!! it's in hd now.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Macoberly_
> *Question for the Crt users.
> 
> I've been searching to find out if the 6412 is dvi-i or dvi-d out. I've come up dry. I assume so. Can anyone verify this? If it is a dvi-d, will comcast provide me with a transcoder to convert to vga 15 pin? I'm runing a dish 6000 right now. I'm want to switch to comcast, but I don't want to spend the $300 to get a transcoder. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Mason*



check this out a component to VGA adapter that supports HDTV resolutions under 100$

http://hardware.teamxbox.com/article...DZ3-Review/p1/


----------



## woan

Life with Fusion HDTV 3 QAM adapter with Windows XP Pro with Comcast Extended Analog service in Issaquah: http://www.dvico.com/products_mul_hd3.html 


I get channels:

81-1 FOX KCPQ

81-2 WB KTWB

82-1 ABC KOMO

82-2 PBS KCTS

82-3 PBS KCTS

82-4 PBS KCTS

82-5 PBS KCTS

83-1 NBC KING

83-2 IND KONG

84-2 CBS KIRO

122 PBS KCTS


Not bad, lots of PBS  Am I missing any?


----------



## Go Hard

I had the 6412 skip 11 minutes in the middle of another show, this time on a show that my wife was watching also. Needless to say, she wasn't happy. Does anyone have any idea why it is doing this?


I also had a frozen picture when I turned on the tv this morning (the 6412 is always on) and it froze again about 10-15 minutes later. Changing the channel is the only fix. Any ideas on this issue yet?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Go Hard_
> *I had the 6412 skip 11 minutes in the middle of another show, this time on a show that my wife was watching also. Needless to say, she wasn't happy. Does anyone have any idea why it is doing this?*



Just a wild guess. I had my non-DVR moto box receive a software download sometime between 6 and 9 p.m. last week. I wasn't watching it at the time (I almost never have it on), but I couldn't believe they were doing that at that time of day.


Tivos will download software at just about any time, but won't install it until 2:00 a.m. (presumably only if something is not recording).


----------



## Macoberly

Thanks All for the help. I called Comcast and they won't provide me with one, not to mention they don't know what a transcoder is. I'll Check these links out.


Mason


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Macoberly_
> *Thanks All for the help. I called Comcast and they won't provide me with one, not to mention they don't know what a transcoder is. I'll Check these links out.
> 
> 
> Mason*



You don't have component in? You only have VGA?


----------



## billymac

took my older 5xxx box in because it was one of the ealier hd boxes without dvi on it. exchanged it for the 6208? or 62xx at least. (not the dvr) and man it is SLOW!


now when i change to a hd channel it sometimes takes like 2 or 3 seconds for the picture and can take up to 5 seconds for the audio...


is this normal?


my 6412 downstairs doesn't have this problem


even when i switch from hd to hd channel this happens


anybody?


dvi-hdmi on my panny ae700 is pure sweetness btw


----------



## billymac

took my older 5xxx box in because it was one of the ealier hd boxes without dvi on it. exchanged it for the 6208? or 62xx at least. (not the dvr) and man it is SLOW!


now when i change to a hd channel it sometimes takes like 2 or 3 seconds for the picture and can take up to 5 seconds for the audio...


is this normal?


my 6412 downstairs doesn't have this problem


even when i switch from hd to hd channel this happens


anybody?


dvi-hdmi on my panny ae700 is pure sweetness btw


----------



## billymac

sorry for the double-tap


----------



## Weil




Yes, this has become normal since they installed the MICROSOFT tv guide a few weeks ago!


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Well, if you want to blame a single party - then blame Comcast.*



I do, Comcast shouldn't let Motorola and Microsoft unload a defective product on them, but since no one else is allowed to make a digital cable DVR, it doesn't really matter much, does it?



> Quote:
> *What exactly is an "Analog Digital Video Recorder"?*



A digital recorder for analog TV.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *check this out a component to VGA adapter that supports HDTV resolutions under 100$
> *



Won't Comcast be degrading the component output to non-HD resolution on July 1st to comply with the FCC broadcast flag?


----------



## Karyk

I'm not sure anyone knows the answer to that, but I'd suspect not. First, it's an analog output, so not as great a concern. Second, the boxes are already set up to enforce HDCP through DVI, so if you're getting HD output through component now, I don't know why that would change.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tap_
> *Won't Comcast be degrading the component output to non-HD resolution on July 1st to comply with the FCC broadcast flag?*



I keep hearing people say that's what the BF might mean. I can't imagine for a second it would be true. Can you say "massive class-action lawsuit"? Comcast might be big & slow, but they aren't stupid. They are still encouraging people to buy Component-only HDTVs to use their product. They are happily hooking them up right & left. IANAL, but unless they were already warning people NOT to do that, there's gotta be some liability there.


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *
> 
> 
> Yes, this has become normal since they installed the MICROSOFT tv guide a few weeks ago!*



huh, that's lame, my old box had the microsoft guide on it, and it didn't slow down any


bummer


----------



## Karyk

I thought my box switched channels faster after the MSFT change, but I don't use it much, so I could very well be mistaken.


----------



## DougM

sometime this weekend the anolog audio output stopped working on my STB. the digital audio works but not the anoloq. I have the digital going to my receiver and the anolog going to a seperate tv (with the s-video)...

was there an "upgrade" this weekend that might of screwed this up? or did my box just blow?....


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tap_
> *Won't Comcast be degrading the component output to non-HD resolution on July 1st to comply with the FCC broadcast flag?*



I highly doubt it , as less than 50% of people have DVI in there HDTVs(plus comcast would have to replace alot of component cables with DVI ones..)


----------



## rverginia

Don Wilkinson:


My sympathies during the NYPD Blue Hour. What on earth was that all about? The OTA actually went down and the HD worked!

Now I know you're on our side!!


Bob


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don Wilkinson:
> 
> 
> My sympathies during the NYPD Blue Hour. What on earth was that all about? The OTA actually went down and the HD worked!
> 
> Now I know you're on our side!!
> 
> 
> Bob*



I actually heard Dan Lewis apologize on the air for the OTA outage... and I saw that the normal (non-HD) broadcast for the 11PM news looked like a 16:9 image compressed horizontally into a 4:3 image.


----------



## rverginia

Stevelee - Are you related to Dave Lee from Mercer Island?


Looking forward to hearing Don's description of that one. I saw Dan Lewis's apology as well. Pretty wild night for them.

When they got the OTA working, it did jump into the compressed image for a while. At the same time, the HD was doing a frame-by-frame thing. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Macoberly




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *You don't have component in? You only have VGA?*



Sorry, I've been gone a few days. Yes, It is a crt projector that only has rgbhv and s-video inputs. It's a thing of beauty, even though there is no dvi. I guess this whole issue is what creates such a market for hd boxes that have the vga out on ebay. I have until the end of April,when this $29.95 promotion ends, to figure out what to do I guess.


Mason


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don Wilkinson:
> 
> 
> My sympathies during the NYPD Blue Hour. What on earth was that all about? The OTA actually went down and the HD worked!
> 
> Now I know you're on our side!!
> 
> 
> Bob*



I have Dish Network and recorded both the SD (via Sat.) and the HD (Via OTA into Dish 921). I noticed a problem with the video going frame by frame, but audio was smooth. And then in about 6 or 7 places the video and audio cut out for a second then came back. When I quickly viewed the same scenes in SD (from Sat), they didn't have the problems. I just got this 921 and OTA antenna up and running 2 days ago. I figured the problem was related to the Dish 921. Are these problems what everyone saw? i.e. not a problem with my hardware?


Thanks


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Don Wilkinson:
> 
> 
> My sympathies during the NYPD Blue Hour. What on earth was that all about? The OTA actually went down and the HD worked!
> 
> Now I know you're on our side!!
> 
> 
> Bob*



The problem originated with a failure of some equipment in the main program feed to the transmitters. The techs restored service by switching to the backup STL (studio - transmitter link) which put channel 4 and 4-1 OTA back in service, but did not correct the feeds to Comcast and DirecTV. It took a while to trace the problem, then to set up the correct aspect ratio on the emergency fix. Everything was restored to normal after 11:30 pm.


Another hole in the emergency procedures found.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robglasser_
> *I have Dish Network and recorded both the SD (via Sat.) and the HD (Via OTA into Dish 921). I noticed a problem with the video going frame by frame, but audio was smooth. And then in about 6 or 7 places the video and audio cut out for a second then came back. When I quickly viewed the same scenes in SD (from Sat), they didn't have the problems. I just got this 921 and OTA antenna up and running 2 days ago. I figured the problem was related to the Dish 921. Are these problems what everyone saw? i.e. not a problem with my hardware?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Rob, I saw the same symptoms that you described on my HD recording (from OTA) on my DirecTV HD TiVo. I did not check my wife's SD recording from DirecTV satellite, but it sounds like she might have encountered the problems that Don W. mentioned for the KOMO to DirecTV SD feed.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *Stevelee - Are you related to Dave Lee from Mercer Island?
> 
> *



Sorry, but I'm not. There are a bunch of us Steve Lee's running around the Eastside...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stevelee_
> *...There are a bunch of us Steve Lee's running around the Eastside...*



Another biotech cloning program gone bad...


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Wazzu94

From the KOMO Website - for those of you who missed NYPD Blue due to the issues at KOMO that night....


"PROGRAMMING NOTE: KOMO 4 will re-run last Tuesday's episode of NYPD Blue early Saturday morning at 1:08 a.m. Set your VCR from 1:00 a.m. to 2:15 a.m. and you'll be good to go."


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by quarque_
> *Another biotech cloning program gone bad...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just call me 'ping' (from the AARP clone commercial on Discovery Channel last night---correct race, wrong face!)


----------



## billymac

so i lost channel 107 on my box


i had it for like 3 days and it's gone


i called last night and they told me they're having huge issues with the new guide


in big red letters it said NOT to send signals to the box and do NOT have the customer power cycle the box (i did it anyway)


anybody else lose 107?


funny thing is, i have it on my other hd box


anybody else having issues?


----------



## dubois-wa

I've noticed that there is no close captioning coming through on KIRO 107 (or 84-1). On both a Moto6412 and LG3510a, I'm seeing CC on the other HD channels but not KIRO. Other folks seeing this?


----------



## Nausicaa

I also noticed that CSI had reversed the front and rear channels in stereo for the opening segment (you heard the background sound effects quite clear, and not the voices). They fixed it when they came back from break.


----------



## artshotwell

I noticed that, too... it was weird...


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dubois-wa_
> *I've noticed that there is no close captioning coming through on KIRO 107 (or 84-1). On both a Moto6412 and LG3510a, I'm seeing CC on the other HD channels but not KIRO. Other folks seeing this?*



It seems to be a hit or miss thing right now, hopefully it is being worked on.


----------



## stevelee

I have limited basic cable, connected to a Sharp Aquos LCD HDTV, and have just found out that the built-in ATSC tuner will pick up some Comcast DTV and HDTV without a cable box. While some of the stations are identified during the normal channel scan,


4.1 -- KOMO HD

9.1 -- KCTS DT

9.2 -- KCTS Kids

9.3 -- KCTS DT Learns

9.5 -- KCTS HD

13.1 -- KCPQ Digital

22.1 -- KTWB


other stations, are unidentified, but based on the content, are:


83.1 -- KING

83.2 -- KONG

84.2 -- KIRO

85.6 -- Discovery HD Theater

100.1 -- ???

106.x -- Music

108.11 -- Weather Channel

109.x -- Music

117.2 -- INHD

117.3 -- INHD2


Is there a list that details these cable channel assignments as picked up by an ATSC tuner without a Comcast tuner? All of Comcast's info assumes that you're using one of their tuners, so the assignments are different. Are there any others that I'm missing? I'm assuming that the other channels that are detected but which do not have video or audio are encrypted.


----------



## Steveo369




> Quote:
> have just found out that the built-in ATSC tuner



stevelee: Are you sure that the Sharp unit you have is an ATSC Tuner?


Specs on many of the higher end Sharp Aquos televisions such as the LC-45GD4U list a QAM tuner.


It's encouraging to see that the QAM tuner of the Sharp will pick up the "extra" stations. Presumably these are unencrypted in your area. I've got a QAM tuner card for my PC on order, I certainly hope that I can receive these stations. From what I previously understood, Comcast was rebroadcasting the local stations unencrypted, but the InHD/Disco/etc were still encrypted and required the use of a box.


I almost pulled the trigger on a 26" Sharp Aquos unit, the LC-26GD6U, at Frys this weekend, but instead settled on a 32" Syntax Olevia LT32HV, which was on sale online. Cost of the 32" + tuner card was still less than the Sharp unit. The TV won't arrive for a week or so. I hope I don't regret my purchase!


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Steveo369_
> *stevelee: Are you sure that the Sharp unit you have is an ATSC Tuner?
> 
> 
> Specs on many of the higher end Sharp Aquos televisions such as the LC-45GD4U list a QAM tuner.
> 
> *



I think we're both right







My manual says that it supports the ATSC/NTSC system as the TV standard, and Digital cable uses 64/256 QAM for channels 1-135.


I *love* my Sharp!


----------



## jhhyde

I have limited basic cable also with the Comcast supplied box (not the dvr) to receive the high-def channels. Noticed this morning that Discovery HD, INHD and INHD2 are now available to me at no additional cost. They used to require a subscription.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *I also noticed that CSI had reversed the front and rear channels in stereo for the opening segment (you heard the background sound effects quite clear, and not the voices). They fixed it when they came back from break.*



Same glitch with CSI: Miami last night, as well. Again, fixed when they came back from the first commercial. No problems with CSI: Miami or CSI: New York last week...


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stevelee_
> *
> 
> 85.6 -- Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 100.1 -- ???
> 
> 106.x -- Music
> 
> 108.11 -- Weather Channel
> 
> 109.x -- Music
> 
> 117.2 -- INHD
> 
> 117.3 -- INHD2
> 
> *



Did I speak too quickly? I can't get INHD/INHD2, Discovery HD and 100.1 now...


----------



## scenic

I also lost INHD. Being that I never watch analog/ntsc channels, and I get all the locals via ATSC/OTA. I'm strongly considering dropping Comcast service completely... I'm sick of paying for all these analog channels I never watch!


----------



## ddz

Could it possibly be that someone from local Comcast monitors this thread? Maybe they saw the comments here about InHD and Discovery HD and realized they were not encrypted.

I would like to think that they had a free weekend of something like HBO this past weekend and the channels disappeared because the weekend was over.

Oh well, I enjoyed the stuff on Discovery HD for a few days.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddz_
> *Could it possibly be that someone from local Comcast monitors this thread? Maybe they saw the comments here about InHD and Discovery HD and realized they were not encrypted.
> *



Yeah, sorry 'bout that. It *was* nice while it lasted... I still like the other HD channels that are out there... much preferred to the SD versions...


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scenic_
> *I also lost INHD. Being that I never watch analog/ntsc channels, and I get all the locals via ATSC/OTA. I'm strongly considering dropping Comcast service completely... I'm sick of paying for all these analog channels I never watch!*



It's only about $2.95 per month for limited basic if you also have cable Internet (and don't need an HD box--which is $5.95 or so).


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stevelee_
> *IIs there a list that details these cable channel assignments as picked up by an ATSC tuner without a Comcast tuner? All of Comcast's info assumes that you're using one of their tuners, so the assignments are different. Are there any others that I'm missing? I'm assuming that the other channels that are detected but which do not have video or audio are encrypted.*



There's no list that I'm aware of, other than the one you created. And I believe Comcast will sometimes change them around. The boxes are sent the information, but you have to figure it out again if you're not using a box.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *It's only about $2.95 per month for limited basic if you also have cable Internet (and don't need an HD box--which is $5.95 or so).*



That's with the $10 rebate/mo. for having multiple products (I have that). But Limited Basic Cable doesn't provide you with INHD/INHD2 or Discovery HD... what I have is Limited Basic (limited SD channels, DTV and HDTV versions of mainly the OTA stations).


----------



## Karyk

I believe Comcast charges about $10 more for all the non-premium HD channels. Whatever it is, it's more than I want to pay. I might have been offered a better deal when I first signed up--I seem to recall it being only $5.00 a month more, but when I called to add them I was given a number that was too high (considering I was mainly only interested in a football game a week).


----------



## Malcolm_B

I watched a couple of shows that I recorded earlier this week from the DVR and it only recorded about 20 minutes from each program! I wasn't too happy about this and now worry about when I record something *important*.


----------



## jsmbluecar

Is survivor in high def yet?


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jsmbluecar_
> *Is survivor in high def yet?*



No.


----------



## hinten

Who wants to see all that fat and pussing open wounds in HiDef?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hinten_
> *Who wants to see all that fat and pussing open wounds in HiDef?*



You'd have _loved_ last night's HD broadcast of CSI... *worf*










CSI: New York was pretty gruesome, as well, for that matter...


----------



## hinten

lol, Is that a maggot where your face used to be?


----------



## wareagle

I've completely given up on this set of nonsense, especially since they can't get the guy at the audio switch to stay awake.


----------



## Nausicaa

CSI and CSI New York were okay this week (least in stereo). No rear-channel/front-channel swap like last week.


----------



## bzaznut

ireported this problem like 3 weeks ago, where the action if switching on my moto non dvr box to ESPNHD and some of the higher HD channels (now also KIRO) takes 30 seconds, sometimes MINUTES to come on, sometimes with audio lag as well.


anyone still getting this? THIS is getting VERY frustrating.


----------



## artshotwell

My 6412 switches between HD, SD and analog channels in just a second or two. I have not seen any unusual delays at all.


----------



## klillevo

I bought a Fusion HDTV 3 T but I am having some trouble getting it to decode any digital channel. I think it found NBC on 83.1 and Fox on 81.1. I can hear broken up audio, but mostly see no video. I see a video frame only now and then. Signal strength around 27 dB. I tried to record one minute, and the recorded .ts file plays with stuttering video and no audio.


Has anyone had any similar problems? Could there be a hardware problem with my card.


Software version: 2.99.05 (3.0 beta 2). I also tried the included CD version 2.80 without any better luck.


(I can record HD TS streams via firewire from the STB without any problems)


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klillevo_
> *I bought a Fusion HDTV 3 T but I am having some trouble getting it to decode any digital channel. I think it found NBC on 83.1 and Fox on 81.1. I can hear broken up audio, but mostly see no video. I see a video frame only now and then. Signal strength around 27 dB. I tried to record one minute, and the recorded .ts file plays with stuttering video and no audio.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any similar problems? Could there be a hardware problem with my card.
> 
> 
> Software version: 2.99.05 (3.0 beta 2). I also tried the included CD version 2.80 without any better luck.
> 
> 
> (I can record HD TS streams via firewire from the STB without any problems)*



I had the same problem only worse. It would not detect ANY digital channels. Fortunately, I have several cable connections to choose from. I switched over to a cleaner line (one with less splitters, the one I run my cable modem on) and voila!, the card picked it up. You need a better signal.


----------



## klillevo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *I had the same problem only worse. It would not detect ANY digital channels. Fortunately, I have several cable connections to choose from. I switched over to a cleaner line (one with less splitters, the one I run my cable modem on) and voila!, the card picked it up. You need a better signal.*



Unfortunately I can not get the signal any cleaner. There is only one splitter outside the house, going to the cable modem on one side, and the HD card on the other. The STB has no trouble with any of the digital channels, it used to though when there more splitters ahead of it.


When scanning channels, the Fusion card easily finds the digital channels, all coming in at 99-100% signal strength.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klillevo_
> *Unfortunately I can not get the signal any cleaner. There is only one splitter outside the house, going to the cable modem on one side, and the HD card on the other. The STB has no trouble with any of the digital channels, it used to though when there more splitters ahead of it.
> 
> 
> When scanning channels, the Fusion card easily finds the digital channels, all coming in at 99-100% signal strength.*



Just did a scan. When done heres what I got. 'Course you know to use 1000MHz splitters, not 900MHz. One last suggestion is to get a barrel connector(s) and temporarily take out any splitters between the cabe drop and your card. If that helps, you may want to ask Comcast to run another drop to your house. Good luck!


----------



## klillevo

Thanks. I got the exact same channel lineup except D121. But no improvement in demodulating them. I will try get a barrel connector and see if removing the one splitter helps.


----------



## nodrog2

Are there members in this area (Seattle, S. Snohomish) with 9.15? If not , is it expected for us soon? Hoping it will avoid the FF and delay problems.


----------



## klillevo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klillevo_
> 
> Thanks. I got the exact same channel lineup except D121. But no improvement in demodulating them. I will try get a barrel connector and see if removing the one splitter helps.



No luck with the barrel connector either. I was pretty sure the signal was OK, so I moved the card from my HTPC to my workstation PC, and there everything works great, even with a weaker signal (split twice). I guess I will not be able to figure out why it does not work in the HTPC (a Shuttle small form factor PC). Maybe its one and only PCI port is somehow incompatible, or too close to the video card. In any case, having the card in the workstation is probably a better solution anyway. Now I can record two HD shows in parallel







Firewire on HTPC and Fusion on the workstation.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klillevo_
> *No luck with the barrel connector either. I was pretty sure the signal was OK, so I moved the card from my HTPC to my workstation PC, and there everything works great, even with a weaker signal (split twice). I guess I will not be able to figure out why it does not work in the HTPC (a Shuttle small form factor PC). Maybe its one and only PCI port is somehow incompatible, or too close to the video card. In any case, having the card in the workstation is probably a better solution anyway. Now I can record two HD shows in parallel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewire on HTPC and Fusion on the workstation.*



Happy to hear you worked it out! Do you suspect that MS Media Center (I assume thats what you meant by HTPC) is to blame? In any case, I have an ulterior motive in seeing the DVico card work. I've written software that can schedule recordings on several types of PC TV capture cards (soon to be just about any PC capture card) and just about any OTA, cable or satellite STB from a single consolidated guide. I'll be adding support for the Fusion card shortly. If you (or any others) are interested in beta testing my software check out ReplayNT


----------



## klillevo

Cool, I will check out your software, but the link you provided does not resolve. I don't use my TiVo anymore after I found the ability to record HD on the PC, and firewire scheduling is a pain, I have yet to see how TitanTV/Fusion works, but I don't think it works too well when I get my channels via cable.


No, I did not mean MS Media Center.. HTPC is simply my small form factor Shuttle cube connected to a Samsung 46" DLP via DVI. It's running normal Windows XP, and I could not be happier with the DVD and HD quality achievable via ffdshow and reclock tools


----------



## jameskollar

My bad







Link fixed in above post.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Happy to hear you worked it out! Do you suspect that MS Media Center (I assume thats what you meant by HTPC) is to blame? In any case, I have an ulterior motive in seeing the DVico card work. I've written software that can schedule recordings on several types of PC TV capture cards (soon to be just about any PC capture card) and just about any OTA, cable or satellite STB from a single consolidated guide. I'll be adding support for the Fusion card shortly. If you (or any others) are interested in beta testing my software check out ReplayNT *



What HD cards do you support? There are four main ones in use: MyHD, Fusion, Access and the ATI model.


Also, how do you manage to do this for free?


----------



## wareagle

Has anyone seen any signs of any of the analog channels being digitally simulcast? I've only done infrequent random spot checks, and haven't seen anything. Are there any indications of Comcast's plans/schedule for Seattle in this area?


Formula One resumes this week, and if we can't have HD (like NASCAR), at least it would be nice to have a cleaner signal.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Formula One resumes this week, and if we can't have HD (like NASCAR), at least it would be nice to have a cleaner signal.*



I wonder if Bernie will haul his defunct digital broadcast equipment to the races carried by CBS. I'd love to see those in HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *What HD cards do you support? There are four main ones in use: MyHD, Fusion, Access and the ATI model.
> 
> 
> Also, how do you manage to do this for free?*



Currently, I do not know which ones I support.







My idea is that there is a commonality in these cards that I can take advantage of. For example, if I know that certain keystrokes and mouse clicks can predictably cause a show to record using the manufacturers' software, then I can "support" that card (caveat, mouse clicks not currently supported, coming soon). The DVico card presents special problems since as far as I can tell there is no way to "keystroke" the subchannels on QAM channels. This will require a specialized solution for this card which I am currently working on.


I can do this for free because right now this is just a hobby. It helps keep me on top of my programming skills and the program is useful to me. Of course I reserve the right to charge for it someday, but right now that is a long ways off....


----------



## Weil

The fix has been made to eliminate the 30 second sound delay for ESPN on the non DVR HD boxes. I have one ADDITIONAL request. They screwed up the sound setting for the OSCARs and they just did it again. Quit resetting the sound to its default setting. I don't have a surround sound system connected and heavy compression may or may not be the best setting! How about a warning that a download has occurred and that a viewer/user had best check all of the settings or even a manual (PTSOP) that explains these settings.


----------



## wareagle

Off topic, but of interest.


Cablevision Shuts Down Voom Service
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050301/cablevision_voom_3.html


----------



## Karyk

Also, off topic, but of interest. Sony apparently has a cablecard HD DVR out, with a $600 MSRP. Not dual tuner, but hopefully that means Tivo isn't far behind.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Do you guys have to send the signal from the cable box to the card, or do you just hook up the cable directly?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *I had the same problem only worse. It would not detect ANY digital channels. Fortunately, I have several cable connections to choose from. I switched over to a cleaner line (one with less splitters, the one I run my cable modem on) and voila!, the card picked it up. You need a better signal.*


----------



## Karyk

Direct to the card.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Thanks!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Direct to the card.*


----------



## drbenson

Did anyone else experience multiple breakups during House on 113 last night? I did a 6412 PVR recording, and it had an uncanny instinct for breaking up during the critical medical discussions.


My wife wants to ditch digital, and go back to videotape. I'm trying to differentiate between source problems, Comcast problems, and signal problems at my end. Thanks.


----------



## alma321

Has anyone experienced issues when trying to see what programs are on the next day or next week? Using the silver remote for the Comcast DVR box. When trying to press the next day button all I get is the play icon on the upper right side of the TV screen. This started about 2 weeks ago. Happening on both DVR boxes. Called Comcast but they don't have a clue as to why this is occuring.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Did anyone else experience multiple breakups during House on 113 last night? I did a 6412 PVR recording, and it had an uncanny instinct for breaking up during the critical medical discussions.
> 
> 
> My wife wants to ditch digital, and go back to videotape. I'm trying to differentiate between source problems, Comcast problems, and signal problems at my end. Thanks.*



No problems with "House" during my over-the-air recording from KCPQ-DT on my HR10-250, so it doubt the problem you saw originated with KCPQ.


----------



## artshotwell

I saw House the other night and don't remember any problems. I've started videotaping -a few- shows from analog just so I don't miss them.


----------



## billymac

why does comcast NBC HD look "darker" than other networks on projector?


i thought it was my projector, but then i got another one and it's the same deal. what is up with this? anybody else see this? does NBC need to up their lighting budget or what?



__________________


----------



## billymac

why does comcast NBC HD look "darker" than other networks on projector?


i thought it was my projector, but then i got another one and it's the same deal. what is up with this? anybody else see this? does NBC need to up their lighting budget or what?



__________________


----------



## artshotwell

NBC is darker on my display, too. I had thought it had something to do with my setup. I had noticed it both OTH and on Comcast. I wonder why.


----------



## Karyk

Are you saying all NBC? West Wing tends to be dark, but I can't say I notice other programming being dark (although I don't watch a lot of NBC).


----------



## artshotwell

Yes, all of NBC's filmed programs appear (to me, at least) darker, in general, than filmed programming on the other nets.


----------



## billymac

yeah, not all programming just 100% of primetime


----------



## artshotwell

I think not even 100% of primetime. I think some of the programs shot on video don't look so dark.


----------



## wareagle

I thought the CBS programs (especially "CSI: wherever") were all too dark, but West Wing makes it appear that the White House staff works in an unlighted cave. Indoor shots in most programs are too dark, especially when the director gets moody and gives everything a blue tint.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I thought the CBS programs (especially "CSI: wherever") were all too dark,*



That's the first time I've every heard anyone say that. Those are usually given as examples of shows that are brightly lit.


----------



## artseattle

I'm wondering if others are noticing the same thing that I am. I'm watching college basketball on 107 and it seems very digital to me. The movements are not that smooth and the picture just looks digital. Of course, the picture is much clearer than 7 on my HD 34XBR but the picture on 7 is noticeably smoother. I'll add that the analog picture on my analog 25 inch XBR is the best of all. Also, just checked BB on 104, that looks good? What gives with 107?


Will the nonHD digital picture on a digital television ever match the analog signal on a great analog television?


Art


----------



## ntaylor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *I'm wondering if others are noticing the same thing that I am. I'm watching college basketball on 107 and it seems very digital to me. The movements are not that smooth and the picture just looks digital. Of course, the picture is much clearer than 7 on my HD 34XBR but the picture on 7 is noticeably smoother. I'll add that the analog picture on my analog 25 inch XBR is the best of all. Also, just checked BB on 104, that looks good? What gives with 107?
> 
> 
> Will the nonHD digital picture on a digital television ever match the analog signal on a great analog television?
> 
> 
> Art*



Same here. 107 seems very interlaced when there is action; watching NC/Duke right now and the picture is pretty good when things slow down like when someone is shooting free throws, but when there is action or the camera pans, picture is pretty bad. I think this was discussed earlier in this thread, I have no explanation.


----------



## Weil

In South King County (Kent), Channel 107 and 173 disappeared around noon. Now 104, 105, 106, 107, and 173 are gone. The previous two Sundays they also disappeared for several hours. Sam


----------



## Ice725




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hendjaz_
> *Anything new on any of the Mariners broadcasts being shown in HD this year on a regular basis on Comcast, other than an occasional espn-hd Sunday game or fox-hd Saturday afternoon game? Sounds like last summer's experiment with the Japan station feed wasn't too successful (due to the audio non-synch). Anything better on the HD horizon for M's games in 05?
> 
> 
> How is the SD PQ for Mariners games on FSN on Comcast? Thanks.*




Any news on this topic?


In this forum, I read about channel 100 televising Mariner games in HD, does anyone know if that will continue for 2005 season?


----------



## djmattyb

Well, we've still got Ichiro, so I would assume that we'll get a few HD Mariners games on 100.


----------



## Ice725

Is channel 100 a service they enable during the season? I just checked and my comcast box gives me '???'


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ice725_
> *Is channel 100 a service they enable during the season? I just checked and my comcast box gives me '???'*



Typically it has some type of a message, although that might be the schedule of upcoming games or something. It's pretty boring most the time.


----------



## Weil

Weak signal and non-communicating box (Motorola 6200)


Comcast is coming to check my system (in South King) as I get drop outs for 107-173) and On Demand errors every afternoon. I removed my splitter that feeds a vcr and fm tuner and the situation improved; but, ESPN (173) still dropped out for a while. This is a recent development as I used to be able to watch trouble free.


Could Comcast be doing something that weakens the signal in the afternoons??


Also, they tell me that my box does not communicate with their central system; but, On Demand seems to allow me to select and watch free movies. Is their statement true??

sam


----------



## Roto

I don't remember them turning channel 100 off during the off season last year. I wouldn't be surprised if they put the Mariners games in channel 181. It just says special events all the time now that the NFL season is over.


----------



## drbenson

My, this forum has been quiet since Comcast finally got CBS straightened out!


Does anyone have a contact at KIRO engineering? My wife uses closed captioning, and except for an occasional phrase, the captioning does not appear onscreen during CBS HD programming. The CC announcement (closed captioning by...) does appear at the end of the program, but nothing useful during the program itself. Thanks.


----------



## jamesmil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Also, off topic, but of interest. Sony apparently has a cablecard HD DVR out, with a $600 MSRP. Not dual tuner, but hopefully that means Tivo isn't far behind.*



Note that with the current Cablecard spec, dual tuners would require 2 CableCards, which Comcast would charge 2 HD receiver fees for. Tivo said at CES not to expect their Cablecard box until 2006.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randosel_
> *What equipment is currently being used here?*



Presumably by "here" you mean Seattle area, since this is the Seattle thread.


> Quote:
> *What guide is being used?*



MSTV Foundation Edition. See this thread for details.


> Quote:
> *DVR: Model? capacity? Firewire? DVI/HDMI active?*



Motorola 6412, 80GB, Firewire-yes, DVI-yes, HDMI (not available)


> Quote:
> *HDSTB: Model? Firewire? DVI/HDMI active?*



Motorola 6200, Firewire-yes, DVI-yes, HDMI (not available)


> Quote:
> *Any 5c issues at all? Any low bitrates on channels that prevents recording the D-VHS? Basically I have multiple D-VHS decks and would like to offload programming already recorded from the DVR or just straight to D-VHS from a HD STB.*



5C copy protection is enabled over firewire for all digital channels, except local HD stations. But with a 5C-compliant device - like JVC30K D-VHS - you can record protected HD content to tape.


> Quote:
> *Any issues controlling/programming a D-VHS deck with the guide on the STBs?*



AFAIK, the firewire implementation is one-way only - essentially live output of what's being displayed. No control capability that I'm aware of.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Motorola 6412, 80GB*



The 6412 is 120GB.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randosel_
> *Wow! Thanks for all your help guys. Much appreciated!*



And, for ~$50 you can buy a USB IR Emitter/Learner and use ReplayNT to control your JVC and Moto boxes.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *The 6412 is 120GB.*



Oops, you're right. It just *seems* like only 80GB....


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *My, this forum has been quiet since Comcast finally got CBS straightened out!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a contact at KIRO engineering? My wife uses closed captioning, and except for an occasional phrase, the captioning does not appear onscreen during CBS HD programming. The CC announcement (closed captioning by...) does appear at the end of the program, but nothing useful during the program itself. Thanks.*



We do need a contact at KIRO. I agree, the CC is very bad, mostly non-existent on 1o7. Real bummer for us who need it. Has your wife tried 'TV Ears'? I use them and they really do help. far better than others I have tried - I am not associated with the company so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> *Comcast to get TiVo service*
> 
> 
> Comcast threw a life preserver to struggling TiVo yesterday, agreeing to pay the pioneer of digital video recorders to develop a service for Comcast's 21.5 million cable-TV customers.
> 
> 
> The agreement will bring TiVo innovations to Comcast's digital video recorders, or DVRs, including software that can anticipate what a viewer wants to see.
> 
> 
> But the TiVo technology will come only as a premium service, Comcast said, at a yet-to-be-determined fee on top of the regular monthly cable bill.



Full details at: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...comcast16.html 


Personally, I am ecstatic. I still keep my TiVo to handle all my analog recording (the 6412 does HD and Digital) because the interface is so much more elegant.


----------



## jimre

No doubt Comcast will make sure there's no way to use or even hack a 30-second skip on their "Tivo" box.


----------



## elb2000

Did anyone else experience constant, annoying audio dropouts while watching American Idol last night?


----------



## burger23

 James Kollar replies in the other AVS Forum  that the audio drops were also found OTA


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *No doubt Comcast will make sure there's no way to use or even hack a 30-second skip on their "Tivo" box.*



I'm sure it will be less hackable, but 30 second skip is not nearly as nice as the normal Tivo FF with variable fallback depending on FF speed. I wish my MyHD card could FF like a Tivo. Instead it only FF/REW's in user specified increments. That's a PITA. I really don't understand why anyone would think 30 second skip is preferable.


I'd suggest signing up for the Tivo Beta program (Google Tivo Beta), and keeping your profile up to date, because they do not currently ask which cable company you do have access to, but I'm sure that will be changing.


----------



## jimre

Not sure what the "Tivo Beta Program" has to do with the Comcast deal. It seems pretty clear to me this deal will result in a Comcast 64xx-type box running Tivo front-end apps instead of MSTV or IGuide. It won't be a real "Tivo" product. It will still be only available for lease from Comcast, and it will be crippled to Comcast's exact specifications.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Not sure what the "Tivo Beta Program" has to do with the Comcast deal. It seems pretty clear to me this deal will result in a Comcast 64xx-type box running Tivo front-end apps instead of MSTV or IGuide. It won't be a real "Tivo" product. It will still be only available for lease from Comcast, and it will be crippled to Comcast's exact specifications.*



Tivo will undoubtely run a beta program on the Moto boxes. They aren't going to just dump the Tivo software onto the existing boxes and hope everything works. Signing up for the beta will allow you to use the software earlier, assuming they pick you as a beta tester.


I don't know whether Tivo would actually supply the box--I'd suspect it would be a pure software beta.


Also, there presumably will be a cablecard beta going on, if one isn't going on already. That would be a hardware beta, which has other advantages!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Tivo will undoubtely run a beta program on the Moto boxes.*



You're dreaming. Tivo is merely supplying a software component to Comcast in this case. This will be Comcast's product, not Tivo's. As usual, Comcast will run a limited beta test with employees only, then dump it on us.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *You're dreaming. Tivo is merely supplying a software component to Comcast in this case. This will be Comcast's product, not Tivo's. As usual, Comcast will run a limited beta test with employees only, then dump it on us.*



I don't think Tivo would risk it's name allowing someone else to run a beta of it's software. That's not to say that it's beta program will catch every problem. I guess we'll know who is right when Tivo updates it's beta application to not only ask whether you have cable, but who your provider is.


----------



## burger23

What's really interesting to me is why Comcast would make any deal with TiVO. It is certainly not for the hardware- the Motorola box, as bad as it may be, does more or less the same thing as TiVO. And either box has the same limitation of all current generation boxes: the ability to handle a responsible, say 40 hours, worth of HDTV storage. RePlayTV was an option because of its built-in networking capabilities (for off-box data storage). But DNNA, the latest in a series of RTV owners, apparently as rightfully decided to abandon the unprofiable low-end market and will sell only high-end machines.


So did Comcast make the deal with TiVO for its software. Now while TiVO's software may be better than the curent generation of Microsoft's FE, do not, I repeat, do not expect Microsoft to rollover and play dead. There are some very bright people involved with the project--and there are no questions about its upper level leadership.


So what's left: TiVO's customer base???


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *What's really interesting to me is why Comcast would make any deal with TiVO. ...*



Because Tivo is financially desperate, and Comcast sensed they could pick up some "brand name goodwill" at a bargain-basement price.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *What's really interesting to me is why Comcast would make any deal with TiVO. It is certainly not for the hardware- the Motorola box, as bad as it may be, does more or less the same thing as TiVO. And either box has the same limitation of all current generation boxes: the ability to handle a responsible, say 40 hours, worth of HDTV storage. RePlayTV was an option because of its built-in networking capabilities (for off-box data storage). But DNNA, the latest in a series of RTV owners, apparently as rightfully decided to abandon the unprofiable low-end market and will sell only high-end machines.
> 
> 
> So did Comcast make the deal with TiVO for its software. Now while TiVO's software may be better than the curent generation of Microsoft's FE, do not, I repeat, do not expect Microsoft to rollover and play dead. There are some very bright people involved with the project--and there are no questions about its upper level leadership.*



I don't think the boxes are a profit item, so for Tivo to be able to make software for existing boxes is a plus for Tivo.


As to MSFT, I don't share the same confidence you do in them. While I actually like XP, on the software side their work often leaves a lot to be desired. For example, Word isn't where it is because it's a great intuative program, it's where it is due to mistakes by MSFT competitors. And while Windows MCE is apparently a pretty good product as far as computer based DVRs go, it has some issues indicating MSFT really has some thinking to do (e.g. requiring an analog tuner is a brain dead decision as far as I'm concerned). Finally, how good can the MSFT people be dealing with the Moto box when they don't even check if the turn on/off clock function works?










But really, what I think it offers is a great way for Comcast to compete with DirecTV. DirecTV is going to have a lot of PO'd customers when they switch to MPEG-4 for certain HD programming. You're choice will possibly be to spend more $$$ on an updated HD DVR that might not even be a Tivo, or go to Comcast and get an HD Tivo for a monthly fee. After a lot of people spent $700-$1,000 on DirecTV's HD Tivos, and then about a year later DirecTV makes an announcement that the HD Tivos will be obsolete, I think the choice would be obvious.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *... Finally, how good can the MSFT people be dealing with the Moto box when they don't even check if the turn on/off clock function works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*



And you think somehow Tivo will have an easier time than MSFT did making their software work properly on brain-dead Moto hardware, embedded within a brain-dead Comcast server network? I say - be prepared for the worst "Tivo" implementation ever....


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *And you think somehow Tivo will have an easier time than MSFT did making their software work properly on brain-dead Moto hardware, embedded within a brain-dead Comcast server network? I say - be prepared for the worst "Tivo" implementation ever....*



Well, that's always possible, but using another example, the people do make a difference. That other example: HDTV PC cards in the Windows PC environment. The MIT people have good beta programs that beat the socks off the DIVCO final version software.


----------



## Karyk

BTW, in addition to messing up the clock, MSFT also totally messed up the sound on the MOTO box. I really don't think they've done a good job at all.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> ...the people do make a difference...



With all of top-level TiVO abandoning the ship, the question is do they have a rudder to steer with, let alone a captain???


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *What's really interesting to me is why Comcast would make any deal with TiVO. It is certainly not for the hardware- the Motorola box, as bad as it may be, does more or less the same thing as TiVO. And either box has the same limitation of all current generation boxes: the ability to handle a responsible, say 40 hours, worth of HDTV storage. RePlayTV was an option because of its built-in networking capabilities (for off-box data storage). But DNNA, the latest in a series of RTV owners, apparently as rightfully decided to abandon the unprofiable low-end market and will sell only high-end machines.
> 
> 
> So did Comcast make the deal with TiVO for its software. Now while TiVO's software may be better than the curent generation of Microsoft's FE, do not, I repeat, do not expect Microsoft to rollover and play dead. There are some very bright people involved with the project--and there are no questions about its upper level leadership.
> 
> 
> So what's left: TiVO's customer base???*



IMHO, Microsoft has proven repeatedly that they are unable to develop a successful application with a truly intuitive user interface. I use both Mac's (OS X) and PCs (Win 2000 and Win XP Pro). Microsoft is still unable to match the user-friendliness of the Mac environment, which passes through to the applications that run in that environment. IMHO, Microsoft Office products are more user friendly on the Mac platform than on the Windows platform (I use them both).


Relating those experiences to the DVR world, TiVo is the Mac equivalent, and Microsoft is still (and may always be) catching up, both technically and in user friendliness.


Of course, these are just my opinions, based on the PC/Mac comparison, and as a multi-TiVo owner. I have no experience with any Microsoft-based DVR, but what I read here tells me that there is still a major difference between the industry leader (TiVo) and the Microsoft attempts to catch up.


Now, I would be happy to be proven wrong here, because that means more options and more serious competition for HD DVR capabilities, both single box and whole house. What we need to also watch is the DirecTV TiVo replacements. I also feel that they will lag TiVo in features and user friendliness. Time will tell.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> ...the industry leader (TiVo)...



Sorry, I respectively disagree. RePlayTV is a vastly superior product. With its native networking ability, and a great freeware software product called DVArchive I have over 300 shows, nearly 500GB, available to watch on my TV at a push of my remote control button. BUT..., as I mentioned, RePlayTV is leaving the low-end market, so we need to prepare for Plan B (and RTV is analog, not digital).


While many of your points on Microsoft may/or may not be correct, my point is don't think they are going to rollover and play dead and let TiVO replace them as Comcast software providers.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *While many of your points on Microsoft may/or may not be correct, my point is don't think they are going to rollover and play dead and let TiVO replace them as Comcast software providers.*



They aren't being replaced. They will be the standard and Tivo will be an option.


BTW, a lot of what you say about Tivo vs. Replay is the result of Tivo taking a safer position legally.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> They aren't being replaced. They will be the standard and Tivo will be an option



Good point







It will be interesting to watch it play out



> Quote:
> a lot of what you say about Tivo vs. Replay is the result of Tivo taking a safer position legally



You are undoubtedly correct here, too-although DNNA did seem to pacify the TV industry when it removed it's totally automatic commercial skip on it's latest 5500 series.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *BTW, in addition to messing up the clock, MSFT also totally messed up the sound on the MOTO box. I really don't think they've done a good job at all.*



And exactly how is the sound "totally messed up"?


----------



## jimre

I'll grant that Tivo is a lot like Macintosh in that - in the past - they've had total design control over the entire platform: 1) the hardware , 2) the software, and 3) the EPG delivery network (except for DirecTivo). My previous point is that now, with the Comcast deal, it looks like they will have control over only one of these things - the software. Even that will likely just be the user interface "eye-candy" over the top of Motorola's GIOS operating system. Tivo will be a lot more like Microsoft in this case, and a lot less like Apple (heh-heh, in fact a lot like the OLD Microsoft, with the user interface running on top of clunky old DOS). Time will tell how brilliant they will look after this project....


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *And exactly how is the sound "totally messed up"?*



First, it keeps changing to heavy compression. I'm not sure if this is due to new software downloading and changing back to the default, or if it just never saves the changes.


Second, it's too damn soft, regardless of the compression.


Both of these are since the MSFT software came down.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'll grant that Tivo is a lot like Macintosh in that - in the past - they've had total design control over the entire platform: 1) the hardware , 2) the software, and 3) the EPG delivery network (except for DirecTivo). My previous point is that now, with the Comcast deal, it looks like they will have control over only one of these things - the software. Even that will likely just be the user interface "eye-candy" over the top of Motorola's GIOS operating system.*



It will be interesting to see how much freedom Comcast gives Tivo. But assuming the MOTO box can run off some other OS, that would require Tivo to reprogram the non-Tivo functions, such as the pointless On Demand functions. It would probably be a lot easier to port the Tivo software to the existing OS. Unless the OS is prone to crashing, I'm not sure what it would matter much.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I'll grant that Tivo is a lot like Macintosh in that - in the past - they've had total design control over the entire platform: 1) the hardware , 2) the software, and 3) the EPG delivery network (except for DirecTivo). My previous point is that now, with the Comcast deal, it looks like they will have control over only one of these things - the software. Even that will likely just be the user interface "eye-candy" over the top of Motorola's GIOS operating system. Tivo will be a lot more like Microsoft in this case, and a lot less like Apple (heh-heh, in fact a lot like the OLD Microsoft, with the user interface running on top of clunky old DOS). Time will tell how brilliant they will look after this project....*



Good points.


I do have some personal experience with replicating a successful application (defined by working functionality and high user acceptance) from one operating system/environment to another one that is very different. There will always be issues of strengths, weaknesses and deficiencies between OS's that will make it impossible to fully replicate the original. Add to that the design control/influence from Comcast, and, as you predict, we will not likely see the whole TiVo that we have and like today.


I guess all we can do for now is watch and wait. But I would not favor paying a premium to Comcast for a TiVo implementation that is incomplete and/or clunky. Time will tell.


----------



## jimre

It's not even just the normal difficulty in porting it from one OS to another. It's porting it from a platform CUSTOM-DESIGNED EXPLICITLY TO RUN YOUR APP, to one that you have little control over. That's way worse....


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *It will be interesting to see how much freedom Comcast gives Tivo. But assuming the MOTO box can run off some other OS, that would require Tivo to reprogram the non-Tivo functions, such as the pointless On Demand functions. It would probably be a lot easier to port the Tivo software to the existing OS. Unless the OS is prone to crashing, I'm not sure what it would matter much.*



I believe the OnDemand system is supplied to Comcast by a separate company, SeaChange ( www.schange.com ). They must have some type of client library or DLL that the set-top application software calls, to talk to the SeaChange VOD server. Tivo will certainly be required to include this SeaChange OnDemand functionality in their UI for Comcast. This means there will have to be a SeaChange library for whatever OS the Tivo software runs on. You're right, it would be a lot easier to use the same version of this library (for Motorola GIOS) that's already being used by Comcast in the existing 64xx boxes. I also think Comcast would want to keep the core firmware/OS the same among all their 64xx boxes to ensure consistent diagnostics, setup, provisioning, etc.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Add to that the design control/influence from Comcast, and, as you predict, we will not likely see the whole TiVo that we have and like today.*



I wonder how much of the different attitudes on this have to do with my having a DTivo. I'm used to DirecTV restricting what a Tivo does. About the only "advanced" function they allow is "Folders" which is hardly a great technological advance.


If you had a SA Tivo, with networking support and TTG, you'd be a bit more concerned about what a Comcast Tivo would be like.


Don't get me wrong. I consider a DTivo to be the superior choice to an SA Tivo for reasons that pertain to PQ, recording time and tuner issues. It's just crippled by DirecTV, but is still superior.


----------



## jimre

Well, the attitudes about the Tivo/Comcast deal certainly range from wildly optimistic to wildly skeptical (me). It's not just that Comcast (like DirecTV)may disallow certain advanced features - there's also the distinct possibility the platform wil be buggy & unstable (unlike a "real" Tivo). At least with DirecTivo, Tivo designed the reference hardware platform for their software to run on. That won't be the case if they have to jam their software onto an existing Motorola platform -- and inherit all the Motorola firmware/GIOS bugs.


----------



## metz520

I don't know if TiVO is going to be able to pull off everything Comcast wants. My guess is that the reason the Microsoft solution is called Microsoft Foundation instead of something like MicrosoftPVR is because it goes much deeper than putting PVR functionality on a Moto box.


I think MS is looking at the entire solution space (OnDemand, PPV, Interactivity with the Internet, streaming in the home, offering services, integration with the head end, billing, etc) and building all the pieces needed to totally solve the problem and enable new applications and revenue sources for the cable companies. TiVO is "just" a PVR. TiVO has started reaching out to developers and expanding their platform but I think they don't have the resources to invest like MS has.


To answer your next question, No, I don't work at Microsoft.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metz520_
> *...My guess is that the reason the Microsoft solution is called Microsoft Foundation instead of something like MicrosoftPVR is because it goes much deeper than putting PVR functionality on a Moto box.
> 
> 
> I think MS is looking at the entire solution space (OnDemand, PPV, Interactivity with the Internet, streaming in the home, offering services, integration with the head end, billing, etc) and building all the pieces needed to totally solve the problem and enable new applications and revenue sources for the cable companies. TiVO is "just" a PVR. TiVO has started reaching out to developers and expanding their platform but I think they don't have the resources to invest like MS has. ...*



It's called "Foundation Edition" because it's a very scaled-back version of the full MSTV interactive-TV platform they were touting a couple years ago. Alternate names might have been "MSTV Express", "MSTV-light", or "The Crippled Version", I suppose







. A couple years ago, it became obvious that cable operators didn't want the complexity of the full-blown MSTV solution, so MS switched gears & came up with this (comparitively) simple product to compete with the TVguide/Gemstars of the cable world. Its biggest feature is that it runs on cheaper, slower boxes with less memory than the full MSTV product ever could have (which is why we now have it running on all the existing Moto DCT boxes here in Seattle, not just the DVR).


----------



## GeorgeHolland

Even though I'm a Coug I thought I'd watch the dogs play some ball but can't find KIRO/7 with my LG 4200 receiver. I need the HD Comcast cable feed because I can't get an OTA signal. What is the channel number off of a QAM tuner?


----------



## jameskollar

84-1


----------



## GeorgeHolland




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *84-1*



Thanks but unfortunately it doesn't come in for me.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GeorgeHolland_
> *Thanks but unfortunately it doesn't come in for me.*



I get KIRO on 84.2... 84.1 is dead for me.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GeorgeHolland_
> *Thanks but unfortunately it doesn't come in for me.*



Sorry it didn't work. I'm using a DVico Fusion 3 PC QAM card. I don't get 84-2, just 84-1. The software for this card is somewhat flakey, (ok very flakey).


I've managed to map the local HD channels and for me, Kiro HD is 84-1.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jameskollar_
> *Sorry it didn't work. I'm using a DVico Fusion 3 PC QAM card. I don't get 84-2, just 84-1. The software for this card is somewhat flakey, (ok very flakey).
> *



Yep, unfortunately it is. The MyHD card for QAM has only been out about a month, and they are already working on dealing with the issue of TitanTV channels not matching up (a scheduling issue). Fusion has been out for much longer, and they're still working on getting stable software, and repeatedly trying to fix known problems.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Yep, unfortunately it is. The MyHD card for QAM has only been out about a month, and they are already working on dealing with the issue of TitanTV channels not matching up (a scheduling issue). Fusion has been out for much longer, and they're still working on getting stable software, and repeatedly trying to fix known problems.*



Yo Karyk,


I am working out the final issues on getting scheduled recordings to work with ReplayNT (release 3.6 will have DVico support and more) and the DVico card. Basically, I use Zap2it (Tribune medias Services) guide data to schedule recordings for many devices from a single program. By remapping guide listings channels to QAM channles within ReplayNT (next release) you should be able to get around the scheduling difficulties you say you have with the MYHD and TitanTV.


My next release of the software will hopefully work with any PC capture card including the MYHd card. I have many plans for this software beyond what is currently available, however, right now I am working on getting as many devices as I can to work. If interested, PM or email me.


Jim


BTW: Sounds like I should have bought a MYHD.


----------



## HawksRCool

I picked up he dct6412 this week, I've been in the market fpr a plasma but haven't made a decision yet. I've been watching the high def channels during prime time and I noticed that alot of programing still isn't in HD yet. Channel 4 news is almost always in HD and channel 5 is in & out. I would expect that shows like Lost, Survivor and The Amazing Race would be shown without the black lines on the sides. NBC has came in perfect the last few nights (American Dreams & Medium). Last Friday everything on channel 4 was in HD so I was really looking foward to Lost, which had the black lines. WTF?


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HawksRCool_
> *I picked up he dct6412 this week, I've been in the market fpr a plasma but haven't made a decision yet. I've been watching the high def channels during prime time and I noticed that alot of programing still isn't in HD yet. Channel 4 news is almost always in HD and channel 5 is in & out. I would expect that shows like Lost, Survivor and The Amazing Race would be shown without the black lines on the sides. NBC has came in perfect the last few nights (American Dreams & Medium). Last Friday everything on channel 4 was in HD so I was really looking foward to Lost, which had the black lines. WTF?*



KOMO has had a failure in the HDTV program path this evening. The techs are working on the problem. I didn't press them for details...when they are up to their ears in alligators, they get a little crabby if they have to take time to explain what is going on.


They will get it repaired as soon as possible.


Don


----------



## HawksRCool

WOW! I apprieciate the quick reply. THANKS!


I understand that schyt happens. So LOST is usually in HD, thats one of my faves. I'll check next week. I'm new to HD so I'm wondering what kind of programming to expect. For instantance, I tuned into 173 which is supposed to be ESPN-HD. Instead of showing the game in true HD, ESPN just had grey borders on the side of the screen.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

only some sports events and sportscenter are in HD (on ESPN-HD)


----------



## biz_qwik

Why has nobody been talking about the brutal 107 quality. I have seen it on several sets now. It like some weird mosaic picture that stutery or something.


I've only seen HD that looked good on one NCAA game. I can't even watch SD 107 it's so bad......and has since I got it. As well as 3 co-workers.

The "fur" on the channel 7 picture is just plain terrible. I thought the tourney would be WAY smoother pic wise.


What's up? Any news?


----------



## Nausicaa

All the CSI and NCIS eps I have seen on 107 look great. *shrug*


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Why has nobody been talking about the brutal 107 quality. I have seen it on several sets now. It like some weird mosaic picture that stutery or something.
> 
> 
> I've only seen HD that looked good on one NCAA game. I can't even watch SD 107 it's so bad......and has since I got it. As well as 3 co-workers.
> 
> The "fur" on the channel 7 picture is just plain terrible. I thought the tourney would be WAY smoother pic wise.
> 
> 
> What's up? Any news?*



I think that everyone hear has the same problem... I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer or not. It's frustrating because channel 7 looks terrible, and 107's frame rate is bad... I have only noticed this "bad frame rate" during sporting events though, not during normal programming (like survivor).


Kevin


----------



## wareagle

I saw a note someone posted elsewhere to the effect that the Comcast modem speed increase for Seattle had been implemented last night. After power cycling the modem, I did see the increase.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

if you have the "gold Tier" 10$ more a month upgrade you now have 6Mb/768K


if you have the nomal speed tier you have been upgraded to 4Mb/384k (old gold tier)


----------



## edbolson

The broadcasts from Boise in HD were incredible. Of course, the damn Microsoft software recorded one of the games from the analog channel 7.


I noticed that not all of the coverage is in HD, however. Apparently some of the venues were HD and some were not, so the quality varied during the broadcast, depending on which game was showing. At least that is how it looked to me.


I hope Albuquerque is in HD! Go Huskies!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edbolson_
> *The broadcasts from Boise in HD were incredible. Of course, the damn Microsoft software recorded one of the games from the analog channel 7.
> 
> 
> I noticed that not all of the coverage is in HD, however. Apparently some of the venues were HD and some were not, so the quality varied during the broadcast, depending on which game was showing. At least that is how it looked to me.
> 
> 
> I hope Albuquerque is in HD! Go Huskies!*



I've not had it record SD instead of HD except in the case of operator (me) error. Are you saying it switched the channel from 107 to 7?


Tonight's game appears to be SD. Too bad. I think at least some of the Sat/Sun games are HD.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

my 6412 recorded the first huskies game in SD... was it in HD?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I've not had it record SD instead of HD except in the case of operator (me) error. Are you saying it switched the channel from 107 to 7?
> 
> 
> Tonight's game appears to be SD. Too bad. I think at least some of the Sat/Sun games are HD.*



nope HDTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!


----------



## wareagle

Looks like I was mistaken -- it's HD.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> the damn Microsoft software recorded one of the games from the analog channel 7.



Garbage in...garbage out


----------



## consumertalks

When did 107 get the green light? I haven't watched a single CBS program since I got my plasma last year, CSI is soooooo much better on CBS HD than SpikeTV!










On a side note, The Late Late Show with Drew Carey's boss isn't fit for prison TV!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *When did 107 get the green light?*



February 9. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I'm getting a ton of artifacts and breakups on 107. Just me?


----------



## burger23

107 is great for me


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I'm getting a ton of artifacts and breakups on 107. Just me?*



I was getting those OTA as well. I didn't notice the audio being impacted, so I don't think that it was dropouts due to signal problems.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *February 9. Welcome to the real world.*



I've missed it for six weeks!? That is WACK!


----------



## generationxwing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I'm getting a ton of artifacts and breakups on 107. Just me?*



G'ah, it was horrid during the 2nd half on of the KU / MSU game, I actually had to switch to SD. Every other channel was fine and the audio on 107 was fine as well.


----------



## burger23

I watched the entire KU/WS game WITHOUT any issues. Perhaps you have a local issue?


----------



## wareagle

I hope that some day soon the local network stations, particularly KOMO and KIRO, will decide that HD is important enough for them to provide entire programs in that format, rather than just the last 40 or 50 minutes (or whenever the intern wakes up from his nap). Very sloppy. Last night it was "Desperate Housewives" that spent the first 10 minutes in SD.


When they get that fixed, they can start working on the sound.


----------



## burger23

From another vantage point, I was very pleased with the manner that KOMO reacted to last night's HD problems. When the show first started, there was some kind of HD issue, and the screen was totally black. I was happy that someone at KOMO realized quickly there was an issue, and switched it to SD until they could resolve the problem. Those of us who recorded the show for later viewing, could then view an uninterrupted showing rather than a few minutes of black screen follwed by HD when the issue was resolved.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *I hope that some day soon the local network stations, particularly KOMO and KIRO, will decide that HD is important enough for them to provide entire programs in that format, rather than just the last 40 or 50 minutes (or whenever the intern wakes up from his nap). Very sloppy. Last night it was "Desperate Housewives" that spent the first 10 minutes in SD.
> 
> 
> When they get that fixed, they can start working on the sound.*



There was an intermittent connection on the HD satellite receiver coax that took a few minutes to correct. The problem is that the HD circuit lies dark after the evening's primetime for 20 hours or so until the next scheduled HD program is due. Any faults that occur during that time will show up when the first HD program for the evening is put on the air.


No excuses, guys...just an explanation of what happened. When all network programs are sent through the HD feed, this shouldn't be a problem. The guys are trying to find a way around it in the meantime.


By the way, Wareagle, what audio issues are you having? I am not aware of any recent audio problems.


Don


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *I'm getting a ton of artifacts and breakups on 107. Just me?*



Tom

I was getting dropouts and breakups of 107 and 173 (ESPN) every afternoon. It sometimes included 113. This started about the time 107 first appeared. After Comcast installed a new splitter off my modem and replaced my STB twice, they sent a supervisor and he along with another tech measured my signal outside my house. They then spent one-half hour on the pole doing something. I haven't had a problem since (two weeks now). Maybe they gave you my old connection. sam


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *There was an intermittent connection on the HD satellite receiver coax that took a few minutes to correct. The problem is that the HD circuit lies dark after the evening's primetime for 20 hours or so until the next scheduled HD program is due. Any faults that occur during that time will show up when the first HD program for the evening is put on the air.
> 
> 
> No excuses, guys...just an explanation of what happened. When all network programs are sent through the HD feed, this shouldn't be a problem. The guys are trying to find a way around it in the meantime.
> 
> 
> By the way, Wareagle, what audio issues are you having? I am not aware of any recent audio problems.
> 
> 
> Don*



That explains the black nothing I had during the first few minutes. At first I thought it was my DVR acting up. Glad to know it's not my hardware ... this time










As far as the HD feed being dark except for HD content you'd think that ABC or whomever could put some sort of loop on when there isn't any HD content to broadcast so you'd at least know your circuit is good.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *By the way, Wareagle, what audio issues are you having? I am not aware of any recent audio problems.
> 
> 
> Don*



Last night it was intermittent dropouts on 109 (which is non-HD digital). The really bad ones are when there's nothing but background noise (mostly 107), apparently a mixup in the 5.1 sound. Usually on one of the CSI's (not surprising, since that's about all CBS has).


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Last night it was intermittent dropouts on 109 (which is non-HD digital). The really bad ones are when there's nothing but background noise (mostly 107), apparently a mixup in the 5.1 sound. Usually on one of the CSI's (not surprising, since that's about all CBS has).*



Am I missing something, or are you talking about audio problems with KIRO? Can't do anything about that.


Don


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *Am I missing something, or are you talking about audio problems with KIRO? Can't do anything about that.
> 
> 
> Don*



Except for "Desperate Housewives" SD/HD last night, my comments were generic and not directed specifically at KOMO.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I only saw the issue on 107 during the games. I have to admit, I haven't watched 107 very much, and I never have these problems on any other channel. I guess it's not lots of dropouts, but more every few minutes I see artifacts. To be honest, most people probably wouldn't even notice, but I'm pretty picky. It almost looked like I wasn't getting all the bandwidth I needed. Like I said, the other channels were fine, so I don't think it's something on my end.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *Tom
> 
> I was getting dropouts and breakups of 107 and 173 (ESPN) every afternoon. It sometimes included 113. This started about the time 107 first appeared. After Comcast installed a new splitter off my modem and replaced my STB twice, they sent a supervisor and he along with another tech measured my signal outside my house. They then spent one-half hour on the pole doing something. I haven't had a problem since (two weeks now). Maybe they gave you my old connection. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cliffg

Audio dropouts problems are very much reduced, in my viewing experience ... but I still notice the short dropout now and then (I haven't noticed enough to pinpoint any particular commonality - channel, time, show, etc) ... it's usually just long enough to miss one word. That's short enough that I can almost always fill in the word by context (a few months ago the dropouts tended to last longer and were more irritating). So not perfect yet, but the general trend is encouraging ...


Cliff


----------



## burger23

Last night I had just fallen comfortably asleep during the Tonight Show (Channel 105), when the show switched to commercial and I was very rudely awakened by a dramatic increase in the volume. Are others experiencing this?


If I recall, Don Wilkenson responded some time ago that KOMO (104) had resolved this problem-- but what about KING(105) and KIRO(107)?


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *Last night I had just fallen comfortably asleep during the Tonight Show (Channel 105), when the show switched to commercial and I was very rudely awakened by a dramatic increase in the volume. Are others experiencing this?
> 
> 
> If I recall, Don Wilkenson responded some time ago that KOMO (104) had resolved this problem-- but what about KING(105) and KIRO(107)?*



I notice it all the time on most of the OTA HD channels I have. I'm actually a Dish customer, but watch this group to keep abreast of what comcast is doing in regards to DVRs and HD. I've actually been spoiled for the past 7 years since switching to Dish because it seems they level the audio on all their channels, including SD locals. It wasn't until I started watching OTA HD that I saw audio level changes during commericals. Used to see it all the time with analog cable before getting Dish.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *Last night I had just fallen comfortably asleep during the Tonight Show (Channel 105), when the show switched to commercial and I was very rudely awakened by a dramatic increase in the volume. Are others experiencing this?
> 
> 
> If I recall, Don Wilkenson responded some time ago that KOMO (104) had resolved this problem-- but what about KING(105) and KIRO(107)?*



I think KING-DT is the worst for volume changes between network sources and local sources. There is a MAJOR increase in volume heard for the local stuff.


I only notice slight differences on KIRO-DT between CBS network and KIRO local.


KOMO-DT seems to have it under control.


BTW, I am an OTA HD viewer, with the same results on two different HD STBs feeding the same A/V receiver system.


----------



## HawksRCool

I was estacic to see NCIS to be in high def on 107 tonight, only to be very disapointed to see that my favorite show, Amazing Race, wasn't. *sigh*


----------



## livetoflyfish

So no word yet on which Mariner's games will be in HD, if at all?


----------



## TacJag

Just got this today via email from Comcast:


Mariners HDTV Schedule on Comcast Cable:

June 11: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 12: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 13: Braves at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 28: Padres at Mariners; 7:05 PM

June 29: Padres at Mariners; 1:05 PM

July 9: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 10: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 11: Devil Rays at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 13: Devil Rays at Mariners; 1:05 PM

July 24: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM

July 27: Rangers at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Aug. 2: White Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Aug. 3: White Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Aug. 15: Red Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Aug. 17: Red Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Aug. 31: Orioles at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Sept.14: Angels at Mariners; 1:05 PM

Sept. 26: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM

Sept. 28: Athletics at Mariners; 1:05 PM


Each game will be shown LIVE in HD on ch. # 100


----------



## artseattle

TacJag, that's last year's schedule! When did they send this to you?


Art


PS: now I'm a little worried. The Seattle Times had a special pull-out section on the Mariner's today. The entire back page is an ad by Comcast. Under the HD section there was no mention of Mariner Games!


----------



## TacJag

Art


They sent that to me about 11 AM this morning!! (3/31/05)!!


Egad ... are they that bad???


Ken


----------



## burger23

TacJag-

Did you sign up for this? Is there a link? How did you get on a list to send out Mariner info at Comcast?


----------



## TacJag

I just sent an email off the Comcast website. Reply was "comcast ecare seattle".


Sent & received this morning.


Hmmm. I was going to try to send something to Fox NW as well, but couldn't find a good "Contact Me" reference that looked like it might make it to the Seattle branch.


Ken


----------



## conmaninseatown

1:45am and my 6412 box is downloadin a firmware update...


Anyone know the changes from last release?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

FE is upgraded to 1.7.6400


Firmware is now 9.17!!!!


----------



## Al Shing

I found 9.17 on my box this morning. The tipoff was most of my schedule information was gone, and the box was more unresponsive than normal.


----------



## burger23

The only change I found was that the TV Guide was only had infromation through Tuesday morning-- beyond that I had NO INFORMATION dispalyed.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

my record light on my 2nd 6412 works now!!!!


----------



## wareagle

I wonder if the message system will ever work.


----------



## Superastro

I'm sure this question has already been answered here, so please forgive me. I currently have expanded basic analog Comcast cable (no set top box & no digital). If I buy a tv with a built in HD tuner, can I plug the cable straight into my tv and receive HD channels through my current Comcast service? I know that I probably won't get DiscoveryHD, ESPNHD, etc. I'm just wondering if I will get KIRO, KOMO, FOX, KING, etc. Thanks.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *I'm sure this question has already been answered here, so please forgive me. I currently have expanded basic analog Comcast cable (no set top box & no digital). If I buy a tv with a built in HD tuner, can I plug the cable straight into my tv and receive HD channels through my current Comcast service? I know that I probably won't get DiscoveryHD, ESPNHD, etc. I'm just wondering if I will get KIRO, KOMO, FOX, KING, etc. Thanks.*



I currently have Limited Basic through Comcast, and do get all of the broadcast, unencrypted HDTV channels on my Sharp Aquos with a QAM tuner. I do have high speed Internet through Comcast also (I saw another post implying that this might be necessary).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *I'm sure this question has already been answered here, so please forgive me. I currently have expanded basic analog Comcast cable (no set top box & no digital). If I buy a tv with a built in HD tuner, can I plug the cable straight into my tv and receive HD channels through my current Comcast service? I know that I probably won't get DiscoveryHD, ESPNHD, etc. I'm just wondering if I will get KIRO, KOMO, FOX, KING, etc. Thanks.*



It totally depends on what type of "tv with a built in HD tuner" you actually have:


1) Standard over-the-air (ATSC) HDTV tuner. This is the vast majority of HDTVs. No way to receive any digital cable channels (HD or not) without a set-top box.


2. QAM digital cable tuner. Can receive *unencrypted* digital cable channels without a set-top box. With Comcast this includes only the local broadcast HDTV channels (KOMO4, KING5, KIRO7, KCTS9, FOX13), and from other postings here, it appears you can get these channels without a digital cable suscription.


3. CableCard tuner. Can receive all digital cable channels (not sure about OnDemand or PPV, though) without a set-top box. Requires a digital cable subscription and leasing a CableCard "smart card" from Comcast - which I think costs the same as the HD set-top box.


----------



## Superastro

Thanks stevelee. I don't have Comcast internet service. Does anyone know if that's the pre-requisite to getting HD service if you only have basic analog cable?


Long story short, I'm deciding whether to wait until June/July for the new JVC DILA sets with built in HD tuner or get one of the current ones (prices have been dropping fast). In addition to a variety of other factors with the tv (difference is cost, possible upgrade in picture quality, etc.), the answer to this cable question will aid in my decision.


Thanks.


----------



## Superastro

Thanks Jimre. As you can tell, I am very new to the whole HD thing. We currently have a 12 year old 27" tube tv.


I'll need to check to see what type of HD tuner these new JVC's come with. So if it has an ATCS tuner (which you indicate consitute most of the built in HD units), then it won't help me (except if i get a OTA antenae), correct?


----------



## Budget_HT

Most any current model HDTV with a built-in tuner supports both OTA (8VSB) and cable (QAM). Some, but not all, come with cable card slots.


----------



## Superastro

Now I'm confused. The JVC specs say "built in ATSC tuner". Is there anyone out there that has a tv with built in ATSC tuner and only basic Comcast cable? With only that combination, can you receive Comcast's HD channels?


Sorry to keep asking the same question over and over again. It's just that I'm still unsure of the answer.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *Thanks Jimre. As you can tell, I am very new to the whole HD thing. We currently have a 12 year old 27" tube tv.
> 
> 
> I'll need to check to see what type of HD tuner these new JVC's come with. So if it has an ATCS tuner (which you indicate consitute most of the built in HD units), then it won't help me (except if i get a OTA antenae), correct?*



I just looked at the JVC manual for the HD-52Z575, and it sure doesn't appear that it has a QAM tuner. They imply that to get DTV, you need an external tuner. Don't know if this was the model you were looking at...


----------



## Superastro

The HD-52Z575 does not have any built in HD tuner.

The upcoming HD-52G786 (due out in June/July) will have a built in ATSC tuner.


Comcast HD channels are 100 and up. My understanding is that any channel over 99 is digital. So if Jimre is right, then the upcoming JVC will do nothing for me in regards to receiving cable HD.


On the other hand, Budget_HD seems to be implying otherwise (is that even proper grammer on my part?)


----------



## horseflesh

I am coming late to this party, sorry if these Q's have been covered earlier... I did some searching but didn't hit gold.


I am a current Dish/ReplayTV user, thinking about switching to Comcast for these reasons:


1) I can stop messing around with OTA HD antennas, and I can get Fox in HD

2) HDTV time-shifting


(I would keep using my Replay to control the Moto box for standard def shows.)


My questions basically are...


1) Is the Moto HDTV tuner/PVR Comcast provides any good?

2) How is Comcast's HDTV PQ compared to OTA? Do they drop the bitrate?

3) In fact, how is their PQ for SD channels? (Bonus points to anyone who can compare to Dish.)


If the quality is good, there seems to be a compelling argument for going Comcast now that they have CBS in HD and HD time-shifting equipment.


Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *The HD-52Z575 does not have any built in HD tuner.
> 
> The upcoming HD-52G786 (due out in June/July) will have a built in ATSC tuner.
> 
> *



Based on what I saw in the JVC press release for the HD-52G786, I would think they would advertise the QAM tuner capability if it had it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *Now I'm confused. The JVC specs say "built in ATSC tuner". Is there anyone out there that has a tv with built in ATSC tuner and only basic Comcast cable? With only that combination, can you receive Comcast's HD channels?
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep asking the same question over and over again. It's just that I'm still unsure of the answer.*



As I said above - "ATSC Tuner" is another name for "Over-the-Air Tuner". This is what the vast majority of HDTVs have, and it will do you absolutely NO good for digital cable channels. With an ATSC tuner, you will need a Comcast digital set-top box, and digital cable subscription to get *any* of Comcast's HD channels.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Most any current model HDTV with a built-in tuner supports both OTA (8VSB) and cable (QAM). Some, but not all, come with cable card slots.*



I disagree. Most still have just an ATSC tuner. Sure, there are more coming on the market all the time with QAM and/or CableCard - but they are still in the minority.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *The HD-52Z575 does not have any built in HD tuner.
> 
> The upcoming HD-52G786 (due out in June/July) will have a built in ATSC tuner.
> 
> 
> Comcast HD channels are 100 and up. My understanding is that any channel over 99 is digital. So if Jimre is right, then the upcoming JVC will do nothing for me in regards to receiving cable HD.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Budget_HD seems to be implying otherwise (is that even proper grammer on my part?)*



The JVC HD-52G786 D-ILA TV is ATSC tuner/CableCARD-equipped which appears to be CONTRADICTORY. What usable function can be performed by a cable card and no QAM tuner?? I would suggest calling JVC or stopping in at a (gasp) dealer and checking on this. sam


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by horseflesh_
> *
> 
> 1) Is the Moto HDTV tuner/PVR Comcast provides any good?
> 
> 2) How is Comcast's HDTV PQ compared to OTA? Do they drop the bitrate?
> 
> 3) In fact, how is their PQ for SD channels? (Bonus points to anyone who can compare to Dish.)
> *



1) Not really. It works but it's quie primitive compared ot a ReplayTV as far as features go. Although it is a dual tuner HD cpaable unit and can record two shows (HD or SD) at the same time while watching somethign arleady recorded. It has no 30 second skip.


2) Identical. They mrely forawrd the bits to you without recompression.


3) I've had Dish, DirecTV, cable and I have a big dish. My job at work is (among other things) video quality analysis. The issue here is that cable systems vary from house to hosue and neighborhood to neighborhood. IN MY CASE cable beats DirecTV and Dish on all fronts. FWIW I project onto a 92" screen so signal quality issues are magnified quite a bit. I found the macroblocking and mosquito noise of the DBS services to be annoying. I also notice that they crushed blacks quite hevily destoryiong all shadow detail. On my cable feed there is a bit of analog noise but not much, easily dealt with by any modern tuner with noise reduction. There is no ghosting.


But cable for you may be totally different depending on how old the build-out into your area is.


Other than the less than stellar set top I've been quite happy with Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by horseflesh_
> *1) Is the Moto HDTV tuner/PVR Comcast provides any good?*



If you haven't already tried it, check out the AVS Forum dedicated to the 6412 with MSFT software:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=16 


Personally, I love it.


----------



## horseflesh

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Superastro

Thank you everyone for your responses. Weil raises an interesting question. The cablecard from Comcast isn't a tuner, right? Doesn't it simply serve as a descrambler for encrypted digital signals? Following that logic, don't all sets that are cablecard ready have built in QAM tuners? But if that's true, why wouldn't all of these sets advertise themselves as having "ATSC/QAM" tuners built in?


I don't have a problem with going to a dealer to ask the question. But so far my experience is that most of the salepeople at the various dealers are clueless.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *I disagree. Most still have just an ATSC tuner. Sure, there are more coming on the market all the time with QAM and/or CableCard - but they are still in the minority.*



I stand corrected.


I guess I have been reading more about the newer (upcoming and just released) sets and forgetting how many currently-offered models are still out there without QAM.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Superastro_
> *I don't have a problem with going to a dealer to ask the question. But so far my experience is that most of the salepeople at the various dealers are clueless.*



I think they must be retired CSR's.


----------



## Weil

Let me add on to my previous comment concerning "cable-card"

Advertising people are in the same league as sales people-clueless.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/04...s_switzerland/ is an example of their knowledge of geography.

Actually, I suggest using a telephone and calling JVC. I once got to a real person at HP who admitted that some advertising copy about a scanner was bad as it said that it came with PC software and was "twain-compliant" for macs. Actually it had software for both types of computers as the guy I talked to was using it on his mac. Even the US Social Security/Medicare press office which I once called transferred me to their inside expert who explained the real rules and he also said that the press office was/is incompetent. My second choice would be to send them an email; but, that risks getting formulaic responses written by the help desk staffed by newbies. sam


----------



## longman391

Did we ever get any formal answer about Mariner's games in HD this season?


----------



## artseattle

With the return of the Mariners, the limited size of the HD becomes even more apparent. Taping the game on analog channel 30, a three or four hour recording takes up a huge amount of space. With the NCAA finals tonight, I almost ran out of room.


Comcast, please move FoxNW, 30, to a digital channel. Better yet, give us the Mariners in HD. At least then it will be worth recording with the DVR. As it stands, it's time to figure out how to use the VCR again.


I do worry that the picture of a SD game on a digital channel might actually look worse than watching the same program on an analog channel. The SD NCAA games on digital HD 107 looked pretty jittery and digitized. However, recording a digital non-HD channel takes up very little room on the hard drive.


Art


----------



## bpgreen20

Anyone know if KIRO is going to broadcast the 1st two rounds of the Masters in HD on 107? The guys in the HD forum say you need to call the local station and ask for it. I'm not that ambitious. The Comcast guide and the KIRO website don't indicate that they will be.


Brian


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpgreen20_
> *Anyone know if KIRO is going to broadcast the 1st two rounds of the Masters in HD on 107? The guys in the HD forum say you need to call the local station and ask for it. I'm not that ambitious. The Comcast guide and the KIRO website don't indicate that they will be.
> 
> 
> Brian*



HD? They don't seem to cover the first two rounds at all. I'm not a golf fan, but I believe that's standard practice.


----------



## bpgreen20

The first two rounds are covered in SD by USA and will be on Universal HD in HD. In some markets the HD coverage of the first two rounds will be on the digital CBS channel while the SD CBS will have the normal programming. I'm wondering if KIRO will show the HD coverage.


----------



## brente

per titantv.com schedule, kiro will show 3rd round (saturday p.m.) and final round on sunday in HD


----------



## jimre

In previous years (prior to getting KIRO-HD) Comcast gave us the first two rounds in HD from USA on their "special event" channel 100. Then it was back to SD on KIRO for the weekend.


----------



## Superastro

Thanks to everyone for helping a newbie with the ATSC vs. QAM issue. I just read the manual for the new JVC HD-61Z786 and it looks like Weil was right. The manual talks about the television being able to tune into analog AND digital cable stations. So it looks like mystery solved - even though its only advertised as having an ATSC tuner, it really has a QAM tuner as well. Thank you Jimre for the newbie tutorial on the differnce between the two tuners.


Thanks again!


----------



## bpgreen20

I received this email this morning from KIRO. Good news for us golf junkies. Now I just need to figure out how to record this without it being in the comcast on screen guide information.


Mr. Green,


Yes KIRO-TV is pleased to be able to broadcast the Masters in HD on KIRO-DT which you will find either broadcast on channel 7.1 or on Comcast cable channel 107. As you noted, during this time, we will be broadcasting our normal programming on our analog NTSC KIRO-TV channel 7. Thank you for your inquiry as we too are excited to be on Comcast and welcome you to enjoy all four rounds of the Masters in HD as well as other fine CBS HD programming evenings and weekends.


Best Regards,


John H. Walters

Director of Engineering

KIRO-TV


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WiFi-Spy_
> *my record light on my 2nd 6412 works now!!!!*



It worked for me a couple times, but it hasn't been working the last couple nights that I've looked for it. Is yours still working?


Tim


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bpgreen20_
> *Now I just need to figure out how to record this without it being in the comcast on screen guide information.*



I'm sure you've already figured this out, but just in case - if you have Comcast's 6412 DVR, you just go to the DVR menu, select Add Recording, and the bottom selection in the resulting menu is for a Manual Recording. For some reason that menu was blank on my DVR this morning, but the manual recording setup still worked.


I'm looking forward to getting home tonight so I can see how it came out. In previous years before the HD-DVR I had to take a partial day off to see it in HD. What I loved about it then was that it was virtually commercial-free. With the DVR I guess it doesn't matter as much







.


Tim


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *Are you guys following the discussion on the HDTV Programming board about Comcast adding TNT-HD this month? Keep your fingers crossed.*



I haven't read that yet, but I'll go check it out, thanks! I'd prefer SpikeTV first, but TNT would be next. I'd fill up my DVR on Law & Order in a day!


As for your DVR problem, I'd call Comcast. Two days this week they were running updates that wiped out my menus so I couldn't watch any saved programs after work, and they credited me for both days when I called (I called during the outage).


BTW, has anyone picked up a second box and used a different input on their TV? I think having one dedicated to movies would make it much easier to manage. Lately I'm finding that my DVR is filling up fast, HBO HD movies and other programs are starting to add up! Of course, the remote would work on both, so that would be interesting.


----------



## Runco One

My recording of the Masters in HD on Saturday had lots of problems with artifacting (breakup) of the picture. Could this be because I was trying to watch the recorded part while the box was recording the rest of the program. Was the Motorola box incapable of doing both? Or was it just a problem with the HD broadcast at the station level?


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Runco One_
> *My recording of the Masters in HD on Saturday had lots of problems with artifacting (breakup) of the picture. Could this be because I was trying to watch the recorded part while the box was recording the rest of the program. Was the Motorola box incapable of doing both? Or was it just a problem with the HD broadcast at the station level?*



I didn't watch the Masters, but I can tell you my box is capable of doing that. I've done that with many programs so I don't have to watch the commercials.


I have had the fast forward/rewind get stuck and not respond to the remote, but that's happened in SD/HD shows, and fully recorded programs. I changed the batteries, but that didn't help. It's very frustrating!


----------



## Tydalwave1

Last year select Mariners Baseball games were on a special channel on Comcast in HD in association with FSN/NW, will the games be in HD in '05? I haven't heard a word about it yet!


----------



## Da Truth

I did a quick search online, and didn't find anything for this year, but found the article on the 2004 HD games http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2004/Apr/1033730.htm There's some contact numbers at the end that you could try calling and asking


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## ntaylor

So the Sonics are on ESPN in HD at home right now, looks fantastic. Last year Comcast broadcast some M's games in HD. To me that says the cameras at Safeco and the Key are HD capable (the exact same camera angle is showing on FSN and ESPN with drastically different pictures). So what is the weak link in the chain that has the rest of the games coming to us in this horrible SD? Right now I'm even willing to put up with Bill Walton over Kevin Calabro because of this killer picture.


----------



## jimre

In previous years, the only Mariners games shown in HD were those games being broadcast back in Japan (a small subset of Mariners home games). The only HD cameras at Safeco were those belonging to Japanese network NHK, whose HD picture was then merged with Fox Sports' audio for these select games.


----------



## keithaxis

Japan shows every home mariner game in HD on NHK...


----------



## jimre

It's hard to navigate NHK's web site in English, but as far as i can tell they are only planning to broadcast 120 US MLB games in 2005 on their digital HD channel. That's mostly split among Yankess, Mariners, and other teams featuring Japanese stars. Maybe they're showing other games in SD.


----------



## billymac

i hope i dont' get flamed for asking this but has anybody figured out a way to archive HD cotent from the 6412 outside of the box itself? for example on an htpc disk?


----------



## brownnet

This was just announced minutes ago...


FSN AND DIRECTV TO PRESENT MARINERS BASEBALL IN HDTV

40 Games in HDTV Begins April 20th with the Mariners-A's Series at Safeco Field


FSN and DIRECTV, Inc. announced today an agreement to present Seattle Mariners baseball in high-definition television (HDTV). The first of 40 Mariners games in HDTV will debut on Wednesday, April 20th at 7pm when the Mariners take on the Oakland Athletics.


All of the live games are available to DIRECTV customers on viewer channel 95 throughout the Northwest region, which includes Washington, Oregon and parts of Montana, Idaho and Alaska.


"FSN always strives to enhance the TV experience for the Mariners and their fans, and providing more games in HDTV certainly supports that effort, said Mark Shuken, Vice President and General Manager of FSN Northwest. That DIRECTV is continuing to build upon its own HD offerings is a plus for all local sports fans, and we look forward to a long and successful relationship."


HDTV transmits a picture that is much sharper and clearer than standard-definition television pictures. These games will provide images six times more detailed than the traditional analog format.


We're bringing Mariners fans in the Northwest our best stuff' - the full HD sports experience from DIRECTV, said Michael Thornton, senior vice president, Programming Acquisitions, DIRECTV, Inc. No other pay TV provider can or will deliver the breadth and quality of HDTV sports programming to as many households as DIRECTV. We're looking forward to sharing an exciting season of Mariners' baseball with its legions of fans.


The 40-game HDTV schedule will feature some of the most compelling matchups on the Mariners schedule, comprised primarily of telecasts originating from Safeco Field. The games already scheduled to be shown in HDTV include both games of the Oakland A's series on April 20 and 21 followed by the three games against the Boston Red Sox on May 13, 14 and 15. The remaining 35 games will be confirmed in the coming weeks, but are expected to include dates against marquee AL opponents including the Yankees, Angels and Indians.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ntaylor_
> *To me that says the cameras at Safeco and the Key are HD capable (the exact same camera angle is showing on FSN and ESPN with drastically different pictures).*



Something people need to understand about Sports TV Broadcasts: The cameras being used for the broadcast have nothing to do with the venue. Each broadcast requires a truck that is rented from a third-party provider by ESPN or FSN. The Truck that ESPN used last night is HD and operates nationally. FSN uses trucks that mostly stay in the Northwest area, and only recently had an HD truck become available for their use. Last night ESPN had an HD truck and FSN had a SD (standard definition) truck.


FSN has had a hard time with getting carrige for HD Production, but as you see above, it looks like they will be on DirecTV for Mariners (remember FSN is owned by News Corp, as is DirecTV.)


I belive that eventually there will be a FSN HD channel on Comcast, but it will probably not be for a while.


----------



## Babula




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *i hope i dont' get flamed for asking this but has anybody figured out a way to archive HD cotent from the 6412 outside of the box itself? for example on an htpc disk?*



I use my JVC30K HDTV Recorder.


Bill


----------



## rick_q




> Quote:
> FSN AND DIRECTV TO PRESENT MARINERS BASEBALL IN HDTV



anyone know if this will include MLB extra Innings Subscribers?


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *i hope i dont' get flamed for asking this but has anybody figured out a way to archive HD cotent from the 6412 outside of the box itself? for example on an htpc disk?*



Read this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=403695 


When I had the 6200 and the 6412, it used to work. All you need is a firewire cable and some patience.










-eric


----------



## billymac

hey anybody else getting some horizontal line garbage sporadically on 107 during CSI and W.A.T?


it's pretty random, but i'm seeing some weird stuff...just added a new component switch, but not seeing it on any other HD channels, or on SD 107, just the primetime HD shows...


----------



## ericjut

It's at the top of the screen, right?


If it is, it's the "old-style" closed caption information. I heard that for digital channels, they have another way to encode the information that doesn't not bleed into the actual image by using the overscan area (aka, the first few lines at the top), but not every channels uses this digital encoding and revert to use the overscan area instead. Looks like KIRO is one of them.


Please note that I'm not saying that CC info is bad. I'm well aware of tons of people using them. I'm just saying that there is a way for channels to provide the CC information without altering any of the image, and there's no excuse not to use it IMHO.


Solutions:

1. Bug KIRO about their CC info being in the overscan area and request they encode it digitally.

2. Find a way to control the overscan area of your display device. Unfortunately not all of display devices have options for this.


-eric


----------



## billymac

no, i know what you're talking about, but that's not it


this is not limited to the top of the screen, it happened near the top, in the middle, down low, etc...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by billymac_
> *hey anybody else getting some horizontal line garbage sporadically on 107 during CSI and W.A.T?*



I am watching my DVR of "CSI" and yes, I am seeing the glitches.


They are in the lower third of the screen, and look like multi-color streaks. They do not look like MPEG artifacts or signal break-ups.


"Law and Order" and "CSI: New York" were fine yesterday, as was "Smallville", "NCIS" on Tuesday, and "CSI: Miami" on Monday.


----------



## billymac

thanks for the reply nausicaa, that really puts my mind at ease










i was fearing that it was the new component switch i installed yesterday


i wasn't seeing it on any other hd channels though, so i was hoping it was just CBS


----------



## Nausicaa

Yeah, just CSI, and it was indeed happening at random times and positions. One signal break-up, so maybe the feed had some glitches or something.


----------



## djmattyb

I had the breakups too. I just finished watching CSI from the DVR.


Another thing...


Last night while watching the end of Survivor, we were FFW through the final commercial break when the box stopped responding. It was stuck in FFW all through the end of Survivor. Then when the show ended, the box turned off. It then displayed - - - - - on the screen. It turned back on and there was no guide information. Then a few seconds later the box clicked and the clock showed the right time and the guide info was back to normal. Strange! (and annoying). Luckily it was only stuck on FF1 so we could still tell what was going on in Survivor.


----------



## Nausicaa

Yeah my machine sometimes get's a mind of it's own during a FF/REW command. I just let it run it's course.


----------



## wareagle

I've also been getting horizontal streaks sporadically on 107 (the latest being on NUMB3RS last night). In addition, there were periods of a few seconds of total dropout (black screen, no audio).


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *I had the streaks on numbers as well as last week's CSI that was already mentioned by someone. I may try to see if anything on this has come across the OTA thread.*



Yes, I had the same problem with my OTA reception. Must be a problem with KIRO-DT's broadcast, or their feed from CBS.


----------



## consumertalks

If I describe the Sleep Country commercial, will everyone say they saw that, too?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *If I describe the Sleep Country commercial, will everyone say they saw that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, but those commercials just aren't the same without Sunny Kobe Cook in them....


----------



## keithaxis

Mariners question...does that posting mean that we can only see Mariners HD on Directv? I have comcast and directv but rarely use Directv lately and would need to realign the dish...


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keithaxis_
> *Mariners question...does that posting mean that we can only see Mariners HD on Directv? I have comcast and directv but rarely use Directv lately and would need to realign the dish...*



At this time, Mariners will only be in HD on DirecTV. There is a slim possibility of a deal with Comcast, but D* is the only place that is certain.


----------



## wareagle

ABC's "Monday Night Football" will be moving to sister cable channel ESPN in 2006 after 35 years on ABC, according to the Wall Street Journal.


Also reported that NBC is getting the Sunday night games.


----------



## Slev

Has anyone here had their set professionally calibrated? I tried getting a hold of one ISF certified company in Seattle I could find, but they never returned my e-mail or phone calls... though their answering machine made it sound like they were still in business... hmmm...


For those of you that had someone calibrate your set, would you post who did it and whether you would recommend them?


Thanks!


----------



## burger23

As confirmed by brownnet above:



> Quote:
> The Answer Guy: High definition M's games begin tomorrow
> 
> 
> By JOHN MARSHALL
> 
> SEATTLE POST-INTELLIGENCER BOOK CRITIC
> 
> 
> Q: Jim Davis asks: "Are any of the Mariners' games going to be broadcast in high definition television this year? Last year they had a few on Comcast."
> 
> 
> AG: Timely question, Mr. Davis. The first high definition broadcast this season will be tomorrow's game against the A's, followed by Thursday's. There will be 38 other HD broadcasts this season (most will be announced in the coming weeks).
> 
> 
> They will not be available through Comcast this season, however; they will be broadcast through DirectTV. The Mariners' broadcasts will be seen on DirectTV's channel 95 and will be available to its customers throughout the Northwest region.


----------



## camdelong

Hi All..


I'm new to posting here although I read this forum on a daily basis. Got a lot of great stuff from everyone here!


My question/problem is with my Comcast HD DVR. Since Sunday I came home and none of my scheduled recording recorded. As of then it still won't record anything. If I pull up the guide and ask to record something in the next hour or so it will but just my scheduled stuff.


Today I did a test, which I have to wait to get home before i see if it works but I deleted my wifes GH series and asked to just have it record todays so we'll see.


Anyone else know what this is? I've had this box for about 5 months now and all had been fine.


Thanks again everyone for any help.


Cam DeLong

Seattle WA


----------



## markhs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by camdelong_
> *Hi All..
> 
> 
> I'm new to posting here although I read this forum on a daily basis. Got a lot of great stuff from everyone here!
> 
> 
> My question/problem is with my Comcast HD DVR. Since Sunday I came home and none of my scheduled recording recorded. As of then it still won't record anything. If I pull up the guide and ask to record something in the next hour or so it will but just my scheduled stuff.
> 
> 
> Today I did a test, which I have to wait to get home before i see if it works but I deleted my wifes GH series and asked to just have it record todays so we'll see.
> 
> 
> Anyone else know what this is? I've had this box for about 5 months now and all had been fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone for any help.
> 
> 
> Cam DeLong
> 
> Seattle WA*




You might post this question to the WA state 6412 thread here: www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=467203&goto=lastpost


----------



## drbenson

Slev- I did have my 34" Sanyo CRT direct-view ISF calibrated by an outfit called Aspect Television Service, out of Tacoma, I believe. It has been about 5 years, so I don't know if they're still out there, but you might try a call to (253) 468-7907, or email [email protected] . They did a good, professional job in not very much time, for roughly $250, as I recall. FWIW.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Slev- I did have my 34" Sanyo CRT direct-view ISF calibrated by an outfit called Aspect Television Service, out of Tacoma, I believe. It has been about 5 years, so I don't know if they're still out there, but you might try a call to (253) 468-7907, or email [email protected] . They did a good, professional job in not very much time, for roughly $250, as I recall. FWIW.*



big difference? worth it?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbenson_
> *Slev- I did have my 34" Sanyo CRT direct-view ISF calibrated by an outfit called Aspect Television Service, out of Tacoma, I believe. It has been about 5 years, so I don't know if they're still out there, but you might try a call to (253) 468-7907, or email [email protected] . They did a good, professional job in not very much time, for roughly $250, as I recall. FWIW.*



big difference? worth it?


----------



## drbenson

I felt it was well worth it. My enjoyment of HD material was much enhanced. Of course, I'm pretty damn picky.


You can do a lot with the Avia kit and the test patterns InHD broadcasts, but you need to be working from a proper color temperature and balance between colors. That's often between hard and impossible to achieve without professional (expensive) measuring equipment. Most sets arrive with a too bright, too blue, oversharpened setting so they'll 'pop' in the store display, and may have 30% or more difference in basic intensity among the colors. Mine arrived down roughly 20% in red compared to the others. The calibration corrected that, and got my color temp spot-on.


If you really like the picture you see in the store, and don't care about technically "proper" black levels for movies or accurate flesh tones, don't bother. Also read the reviews on your particular set- some have a best setting that at least gets your color temperature pretty correct without calibration.


Bottom line is that if you like what you're seeing after you play around with Avia and/or InHD Tune Up, spend the money on some DVDs or a premium movie channel subscription, and don't stress.


----------



## Slev

Thanks for the feedback. One big area I want fixed is I have pretty bad overscan on my Sony. It's enough to cut off the right hand side and the bottom of the FOX symbol when it does HD broadcasts... and I know there's quite a bit of space to the right of the fox logo and a little bit behind it (saw on someone else's set). So I suppose overscan would be my biggest thing I want fixed and then colors second. My TV looks good, but I'd love to have it looking great










Thanks for the reference. I'll check them out and see if they're still in business. Anyone else done this and have a reference?


----------



## wareagle

I just received a notice from Comcast that they're "enhancing" my service May 3rd by deleting the following channels:


137 TRIO

559 HBO Comedy

560 HBO Zone

566 ActionMAX

567 ThrillerMAX

583 Showtime Next

584 Showtime Family

585 Showtime Women

593 TMC Xtra West


I probably never would've noticed they were gone, but I do wonder what that bandwidth will be used for. I don't see that they need it for their pet project -- OnDemand. More HD? We can only hope.


(Good excuse for me to "enhance" my bill by deleting some things myself.)


----------



## Nausicaa

I noticed those "color bar glitches" in CSI: Miami on Monday (I am watching the recording now). "Smallville" was fine again.


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff28_
> *remember, they are getting ready to do digital simulcasting of all analog channels and they need all the bandwidth they can to try to keep the picture clean and watchable... those channels were removed because there is a lot of duplication there with content that can be viewed more conveniently on-demand anyway.*



I had a tech out a week or 2 ago, and he said the same thing...the dropped channels were to make room for the digital simulcast (he didn't have an eta on that, but said sometime in the next couple of months). They also moved the "channel" for my cablemodem (frequency move) to a different range for "housekeeping" issues -> to standardize the frequency used a bit for some of the regions. This was why I had the tech out...cablemodem went out and didn't come back...fixed now tho.


this was in the Shoreline area.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## djmattyb

wareagle: how were you notified of the "enhancement"? By email or a letter with your bill? I was just curious because I never noticed any such letter.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nausicaa_
> *I noticed those "color bar glitches" in CSI: Miami on Monday (I am watching the recording now). "Smallville" was fine again.*



I hadn't been reading this thread for a week or two and didn't see the earlier posts on the problem. I thought my computer was having issues. I've relieved that it's not my setup.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djmattyb_
> *wareagle: how were you notified of the "enhancement"? By email or a letter with your bill? I was just curious because I never noticed any such letter.*



It was a separate letter. Since I'm subscribed (temporarily) to all the departing channels (the movies and TRIO), it may be that the letter was specifically targeted to affected customers, and that nobody else got one. It's also possible there are other channels I don't have which are being cut.


----------



## thesoze

gonna miss TRIO though


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thesoze_
> *gonna miss TRIO though*



Yes. I don't understand why that one had to go, since there's no duplication, and I haven't found any OnDemand TRIO material. May be a contractural matter ($$).


----------



## biz_qwik

TNT-HD!.........I'm praying it's on in time for the playoffs.


----------



## thesoze

i heard in some parts of the country TNT HD just started in some of COmcast's areas


----------



## COVERkreator

I like TRIO, especially for the old shows and cancelled shows on "Brilliant But Cancelled" along with "PILOT season". Unless things have changed last I heard TRIO is a dead network. Well based on what NBC/Universal has said in the past.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *TNT-HD!.........I'm praying it's on in time for the playoffs.*



Anyone know what channel # we should be watching?


----------



## Binaural

According to tvguide.com FSN is showing the sonics game tomorrow..does this mean it will be blacked out from ESPN/ESPN HD here..that would be horrible if that's the case, and I don't see how FSN could take presidence over a channel paying for the rights to broadcast the playoffs...


Does anybody know if for sure the game will be on ESPN HD?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Binaural_
> *According to tvguide.com FSN is showing the sonics game tomorrow..does this mean it will be blacked out from ESPN/ESPN HD here..that would be horrible if that's the case, and I don't see how FSN could take presidence over a channel paying for the rights to broadcast the playoffs...
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if for sure the game will be on ESPN HD?*



What makes you the FSN isn't paying for the rights as well? The game will be broadcast on both outlets, I don't know if ESPN has chosen to make this an HD game, we'll all find out together tonight.


For the record, ABC is the only network that has exclusive rights to games in the first round. In the second round, ABC and TNT have exclusivity. So for the first two rounds, those who like to hear the home town broadcast will get to enjoy it, unless ABC or TNT (second round) is broadcasting the game.


----------



## Roto

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've seen Sonics games simultaneously on ESPN and FSN this season, no blackouts.


----------



## Brbillson

I have Comcast coming out in a week to install the Motorola DCT6200.

I have a Pio. Pd-5050HD plasma and would like to know if the DVI out port for this STB is enabled so I can hook up to my Pio HDMI port. Have talked to 3 different CSR's at Comcast with 3 different answers. Anyone using the 6200 for this connection in the Seattle Area.?


----------



## wareagle

6200 & DVI:


I have a friend in Kent who uses the 6200 DVI port to connect via HDMI. He also uses the firewire port to capture video to his Mac.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Brbillson_
> *I have Comcast coming out in a week to install the Motorola DCT6200.
> 
> I have a Pio. Pd-5050HD plasma and would like to know if the DVI out port for this STB is enabled so I can hook up to my Pio HDMI port. Have talked to 3 different CSR's at Comcast with 3 different answers. Anyone using the 6200 for this connection in the Seattle Area.?*



Sure - just read back a few hundred pages in this thread










All 6200s in the Seattle area should have DVI enabled. I don't know if that means you can hook it to HDMI or not (do you need a DVI-HDMI adapter or something?) But it works fine connected to my Panasonic plasma DVI port. One major caveat - Comcast has HDCP copy-protection enabled on their DVI port, so your display MUST support HDCP or you're out of luck (mostly an issue w/ computer monitors, not so much with HDTVs).


----------



## burger23

Also see what kind of input your plasma supports. If it is only HDMI then you will need to either purchase a DVI-HDMI cable; or buy a HDMI adaptor to convert one end of the DVI to HDMI


----------



## ericjut

HDMI by definition supports HDCP, so you should be fine with just an adapter or a HDMI/DVI cable.


-eric


----------



## SirChaos

I was wondering if anyone knew of the update of the Mircosoft Software for the regular 2000 Series (Black Boxes) would be coming?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *Sure - just read back a few hundred pages in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 6200s in the Seattle area should have DVI enabled. I don't know if that means you can hook it to HDMI or not (do you need a DVI-HDMI adapter or something?) But it works fine connected to my Panasonic plasma DVI port. One major caveat - Comcast has HDCP copy-protection enabled on their DVI port, so your display MUST support HDCP or you're out of luck (mostly an issue w/ computer monitors, not so much with HDTVs).*



I can't keep track of Moto model numbers, but when I had my box installed, the first one the guy brought in didn't have a DVI port at all. He had to go back out to the truck and get a different, seemingly identical one. That one doesn't have firewire, but apparently I could get yet another, seemingly identical one that has both DVI and firewire.


BTW, HDCP is an issue on older sets. I believe I purchased my set in January, 2003 (it might have been 2004, but I think it was 2003). Anyway, at that time there were a number of sets that had DVI, but not HDCP.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I can't keep track of Moto model numbers, but when I had my box installed, the first one the guy brought in didn't have a DVI port at all. He had to go back out to the truck and get a different, seemingly identical one. That one doesn't have firewire, but apparently I could get yet another, seemingly identical one that has both DVI and firewire.*



The 5100 was the original HD Moto box that Comcast deployed here. Originally, they had neither DVI or firewire. The later 5100's had DVI, but firewire was still hit or miss, and Comcast installers had no way to tell you which you were getting.


The 6200's came later and as far as I know, ALL had both DVI and firewire installed & enabled. I originally had three 5100's, which I ended up swapping for two 6200's and a 6412.


All of the Moto HD boxes look pretty much identical from the outside.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *6200 & DVI:
> 
> 
> I have a friend in Kent who uses the 6200 DVI port to connect via HDMI. He also uses the firewire port to capture video to his Mac.*



I am the friend and Comcast supplies only the component cables. I bought the male dvi/hdmi cable in Auburn from http://www.pacificcable.com/HDMI_Cables.html for $30. There is no apparent difference in picture between the two types of connection as I currently have both connected. sam


----------



## burger23

Thanks for the info, Sam. He brings up a point that I have been trying to research--so far with mixed results. Will I be able to see the difference If I go to the trouble of removing my Comcast issued component and switching to dvi/hdmi cable? I theory yes since one step (un compressing the compressed component signal) has been eliminated. But in practice will I be able to notice the difference?


NOTE: I am only asking about the cable signal hear- I have been told that DVI does make a difference with DVD's- but I (1) rarely watch DVDs; and (2) my Panasonic palsma has only one HDMI input jack, which I would use for the cable box.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *...Will I be able to see the difference If I go to the trouble of removing my Comcast issued component and switching to dvi/hdmi cable? I theory yes since one step (un compressing the compressed component signal) has been eliminated. But in practice will I be able to notice the difference?*



I doubt you'd notice much difference, assuming all the inputs on your set are properly calibrated. When I switched from component (which is analog, by the way, not "compressed") to DVI on my Panasonic plasma - the DVI initially looked much WORSE (not better). Colors were washed out, blacks were more grey than black, etc. But after adjusting the settings for the DVI input, the difference between the two was negligible. HD is simply stunning on either input.


----------



## burger23

Thanks for the info, jimre. Now let's really go off-topic. Monster Cables???? Monster cables feature "Gas-injected dielectric for maximum signal strength and ultra-low loss, even over long runs.

High-density, triple-layer shielding for maximum rejection of RFI and EMI."


Are they really 3 times (based on price) better than Pacific Cable's (mentioned in link above)?


----------



## Nausicaa

I doubt it. I use Monster cable because I used to work for an A/V retailer and paid about 25% of retail for them. They do work well, but I doubt they deliver three times the visible or aural quality.


I don't care if it can carry signals I can't hear or see if the ones it can carry are rendered with the same fidelity as a cheaper cable. *grin*


----------



## Binaural

So, i've read around the forum TNT-HD is available in some new markets...no news on us yet though, right?


I tried randomly flipping to digital stations yesterday to see if it had shown up, but didn't see anything...anybody with any info?


----------



## biz_qwik

I haven't seen any sign of TNT-HD either. I read that Tuesday a few large mid-west cities are getting it so hopefully that means were soon? It was brutal watching TNT-LD (low def) yesterday. Just hit the switch people! Channel 667!!


----------



## ericjut

I don't know if it was said yet (couldn't find it with a search of the past month or so), but a lot of analog channels (mostly locals) seems to be rebroadcasted in the QAM channels 117.1-119.9 right now. I wouldn't be surprised the Moto boxes may get an upgrade soon to let you all record fully digital. Of course, why record SD when you have the HD channel.







(except for UPN)


-eric


----------



## jsmbluecar

re DVI:


I found that the picture wasn't any better than component. In addition the box didn't seem to output a completely clean signal (weird noise sometimes at the top of the screen etc). Overall the component works better for me as all my sources are now component and I can just switch them in my amp. It's goodness.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *I haven't seen any sign of TNT-HD either. I read that Tuesday a few large mid-west cities are getting it so hopefully that means were soon? It was brutal watching TNT-LD (low def) yesterday. Just hit the switch people! Channel 667!!*



I fear there may be some connection between when TNT-HD shows up and the May 3rd date Comcast sent me relative to some channels disappearing. Poor timing, I'd say.


----------



## Nausicaa

My DCT-2000 gets messages (it is not yet on the MS software), but my 6412 has never (to my knowledge) gotten a message.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *I haven't seen any sign of TNT-HD either. I read that Tuesday a few large mid-west cities are getting it so hopefully that means were soon? It was brutal watching TNT-LD (low def) yesterday. Just hit the switch people! Channel 667!!*



Is that the confirmed home of TNT HD? How'd you find that out!?


----------



## Binaural

This is going to suck not being able to watch playoff sonics basketball in HD today










You'd think comcast would have made cities where playoff basketball is going on a priority for turning on TNT-HD..but I guess that would make too much sense..this is comcast we're talking about...


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *Is that the confirmed home of TNT HD? How'd you find that out!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've been looking for it to show up on Channel 666.


----------



## Nausicaa

So looks like Wednesday was an "issues" day for HD at the stations.


"Lost" was in 4:3 on KOMO as was "Smallville" on WB. Least CBS broadcast "CSI: New York" ok.


----------



## Budget_HT

That one episode (special) of Lost was originated in 4x3 by ABC.


----------



## Nausicaa

Ah. Well it was a clip show so no harm done.


----------



## biz_qwik

May 3rd update?.......waht is it going to include?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *May 3rd update?.......waht is it going to include?*



No firm news here. I just spoke to a CSR about another subject and asked about TNT-HD, and he said he wasn't sure, but that the deletions are to make room for more HD channels. I then asked about digital simulcasting and he hadn't heard anything about when they'll do that. So I suppose we can hang by our thumbs and see if the May 3rd deletions really will be accompanied by an "enhancement".


----------



## boykster

not holding my breath......


----------



## Nausicaa

Looks like as of today, my 6412 is now starting to receive messages.


----------



## burger23

As I stated on the other Forum (Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software):

Just noticed the red light ON the Mot 6412. I was puzzled since I had nothing scheduled to RECORD. Then I noticed the red light that was ON was not the RECORD light-rather it was in another location- right above the ON/OFF light. I hope there is a way to turn this "feature" OFF- otherwise, it will soon become very annoying to have to delete all this SPAM.


More messages- very, very annoying. How do I turn this OFF?


----------



## Karyk

I don't think you can turn the message indicator off, and it is annoying. At one time they seemed to have a lot more messages than they've had over the past few months.


----------



## Weil

Black electrical tape covers both the clock and the red message light. You have to be careful to not cover the remote receiver. sam


----------



## boykster

I just put mine behind closed doors.....(with ir distro system). I don't worry about either the message or the record light










Rich


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *Black electrical tape covers both the clock and the red message light. You have to be careful to not cover the remote receiver. sam*



You do know you can turn the clock off, right?










FYI- I called this morning because my DVR menu wasn't loading. The red light issue is very well known and they are working on it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *The red light issue is very well known and they are working on it.*



What is "the red light issue"?


Microsoft (Shannonv) said months ago that there was a problem between their software's implementation of the message interface and the way the Motorola box works, which is why the 6412 had never shown any messages up until now.


On another subject, some channels (Trio & supposedly redundant movie channels) have been deleted today as advertised by Comcast. We can now await the accompanying "enhancements".


----------



## burger23

I am concerned about unwanted SPAM (adult movies...give me a break). COMCAST is a service that I am forced to pay for (no cable competition).


Having to put-up with advertising in unpaid endeavors (like most any corporate web page) is a known nuisance-but after all, it is free. I resist having to pay for unwanted advertising.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *What is "the red light issue"?*



Did you see the post I quoted? It's the red message light.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *Did you see the post I quoted? It's the red message light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You stated that they were working on it. Do they intend to give you the ability to disable the light? Disable the messaging system? (I doubt that, since they seem to have put effort into recovering it.)


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *You stated that they were working on it. Do they intend to give you the ability to disable the light? Disable the messaging system? (I doubt that, since they seem to have put effort into recovering it.)*



I have no idea. I simply said they told me they were aware of it and working on it, I didn't ask anything else.


1800COMCAST


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *You do know you can turn the clock off, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Then I am left with the channel number. I want NO lights at all. sam


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *Then I am left with the channel number. I want NO lights at all. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh, you didn't say that!







Lights on, lights off, who cares? Gimme my TNT HD!!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *I am concerned about unwanted SPAM (adult movies...give me a break). COMCAST is a service that I am forced to pay for (no cable competition).
> 
> 
> Having to put-up with advertising in unpaid endeavors (like most any corporate web page) is a known nuisance-but after all, it is free. I resist having to pay for unwanted advertising.*



What's the problem? Just ignore them. They're not forcing you to go into the Messages menu & read these. You're not missing out on anything by not reading them (except of course the upcoming 99 cent porn).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *Then I am left with the channel number. I want NO lights at all. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A wooden cabinet with closed doors works quite nicely.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> What's the problem? Just ignore them. They're not forcing you to go into the Messages menu & read these.



Well, they are "forcing me" to deal with the unwanted red message waiting light.


You don't seriously condone this type of unsolicited SPAM (SPAM that I am in effect paying for) do you?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *...You don't seriously condone this type of unsolicited SPAM (SPAM that I am in effect paying for) do you?*



Doesn't matter whether I condone it or not. I'm sure somewhere deep in the Comcast User Agreement, you and I both gave our assent to receive this "spam", so it's not exactly "unsolicited".


So you now have a pretty new red light - big deal. Learn to live with it: if it bothers you this much, put tape over it, or hide your gear in a cabinet (like I've done). The message light & spam mail is exactly how all Comcast boxes used to work before we got MSFT software on them. We've just been fortunate for the last 6 months that this feature was completely broken in MSTV. Now it's fixed, and the Comcast boxes are once again back to displaying spam messages - just like they've done for many years.


----------



## boykster

Its actually kinda funny....for the past few months, ppl have been complaining that it doens't work (at least on the other thread),now that it works, ppl are complaining that it DOES work...


can't win.


It be nice if you could toggle it on or off...but.....


Rich


----------



## biz_qwik

Screw the Red light.......Why doesn't the record light drive you guys crazy? I do agree that the pay-per-view wrestling messages suck but I delete in 2.2 seconds.


I want TNT-HD in the next 5 hours....PLEASE!!!!!!!! I thought for sure we'd get it with this update.....guess not.


----------



## artshotwell

So, what's wrong with the record light? I like being able to look at the box to make sure a recording has started.


----------



## burger23

It's NOT the RECORD light-- in fact, the RECORD light is quite useful to me.


It is the MESSAGE LIGHT, otherwise known as the SPAM light. I am paying for a service, not for the privilege to receive unwanted SPAM.


----------



## artshotwell

Well, yeah, I don't seem to appreciate the message light. And, it's certainly not convenient to read messages. Art


----------



## Babula

My Message Light extiguishes after I delete the message(s). ??


----------



## artshotwell

Yup, that's a good thing.


----------



## wareagle

How else could it possibly work?


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *How else could it possibly work?*



It could stay on FOREVER so people would be able to complain about the SPAM. You don't seriously condone it WORKING, do you?


----------



## boykster

re: the spam factor from comcast....


If you have internet access thru them, you should be used to the spam....I get nearly daily spams from comcast re: video mail, new services, etc etc etc...and not on my primary account only, OH NO, I get the same spam on ALL of my alias email accts.


A little red light doesn't bother me....deleting a dozen spam emails a week does.


Rich


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> If you have internet access thru them, you should be used to the spam....I get nearly daily spams from comcast re: video mail, new services, etc etc etc...and not on my primary account only, OH NO, I get the same spam on ALL of my alias email accts.



This is why have SPAM filters on my email


THE SOLUTION: Put a simple OPTION in Setup: Turn MESSAGE BOX [aka SPAM BOX] OFF


----------



## artseattle

We must all be so bored to be spending so much energy on the "Message Light" issue. I think we should all focus on getting Comcast to make a deal with whomever is responsible for the Mariners on HD and TNT-HD. I'm sure you all know that Direct TV is showing 30+ Mariners games on HD this season and we are getting ZERO.


Art


My two cents


----------



## biz_qwik

Couldn't agree more Art.....hence my sarcasm. Missing TNT-HD during the NBA Playoffs, with a contract in tact, is totally inexcusable....to me at least.


I've tried calling and gave up when the guy started arguing with me saying that I was getting bad information....and if there was a contract we would already have it...? What more can I do but wait?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *It could stay on FOREVER so people would be able to complain about the SPAM. You don't seriously condone it WORKING, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have a better idea -- it could flash when you have a new message, and then just stay on after you deleted the message. Then flash again when you get a new one. Or perhaps have a sequence of flashes indicating how many messages you have.


----------



## Weil

I have a suggestion that has a chance of working! I suggest that we complain that our underage children have seen the message and that we want Comcast to remove all "adult" ppv channels from the system unless they receive an "opt-in" signature. Write both your member of Congress and your newspaper (South County Journal Editorial Page prints lots of stupid letters) and complain. They will react to the "red" light district complaints. sam


----------



## LynnA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by biz_qwik_
> *Couldn't agree more Art.....hence my sarcasm. Missing TNT-HD during the NBA Playoffs, with a contract in tact, is totally inexcusable....to me at least.
> 
> 
> I've tried calling and gave up when the guy started arguing with me saying that I was getting bad information....and if there was a contract we would already have it...? What more can I do but wait?*



biz_qwik, I started thinking about your question (what more can I do...) and started poking around online. I came across this web site:

(can't post it as I haven't made any posts before and there's a rule against new people posting web sites - but he's on the membership list for the broadband communications association of washington home page) It lists an email address for Steve Kipp, who is the guy always cited in articles when journalists want info about something from Comcast. I sent him an email asking if he could tell us anything but it couldn't hurt for other people to email him too, if you're interested in this... they might as well know... his address was [email protected]


----------



## jimre

From the Comcast web site FAQ:


> Quote:
> *Whom do I contact about objectionable programming?*
> 
> 
> Because Comcast does not have any direct control of the specific programs carried by the various programmers, we suggest that you contact the network or the programming service directly. You also can contact Comcast at 1-866-781-1888 to share any concerns about programming you may find objectionable.



Full set of Parental Control FAQs for on Comcast's web site are here .


This whole thing is a big yawn. If you really don't like Comcast content, then stop paying them money & don't use their service. At least read the instructions for how to lock out adult channels.


But I do have to admit, Comcast was pretty stupid to fix their message system, and then make the very first message they post an offer for discount porn.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Amen!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *We must all be so bored to be spending so much energy on the "Message Light" issue. I think we should all focus on getting Comcast to make a deal with whomever is responsible for the Mariners on HD and TNT-HD. I'm sure you all know that Direct TV is showing 30+ Mariners games on HD this season and we are getting ZERO.
> 
> 
> Art
> 
> 
> My two cents*


----------



## Ice725




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artseattle_
> *We must all be so bored to be spending so much energy on the "Message Light" issue. I think we should all focus on getting Comcast to make a deal with whomever is responsible for the Mariners on HD and TNT-HD. I'm sure you all know that Direct TV is showing 30+ Mariners games on HD this season and we are getting ZERO.
> 
> 
> Art
> 
> 
> My two cents*



You said it perfectly!


Its too bad we don't have TNT-HD yet, but honestly, I'd rather watch FSN or KONG, just to listen to Kevin Calabro. If some stroke of luck falls upon us, and TNT-HD shows up for the next series, I might have to do the old 'tv volume DOWN, radio volume UP' trick


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *I just put mine behind closed doors.....(with ir distro system). I don't worry about either the message or the record light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich*



Just be careful what else you put in there with it. Those things put off a ton of heat!


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Just be careful what else you put in there with it. Those things put off a ton of heat!*



Oh believe me, I KNOW!!! I have my HD DVR box in a rack in my theater, and have an exhaust fan mounted to keep the rack cool. Easily the biggest heat producer is the DVR.....


Rich


----------



## hinten

I like the idea of having the light flash morse code. That way you don't really have to open the message but simply read it by looking at the light.


God, what has this threat come to...


----------



## biz_qwik

ICE......You mean you don't tune in for Ehlo? He's the s&*t!! ha ha.

Calabaro.....best announcer in the "L".


I only need TNT-HD since I'm originally from Detroit and that's my other team. FSN or Kong ONLY for Sonics games......


----------



## LynnA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LynnA_
> *biz_qwik, I started thinking about your question (what more can I do...) and started poking around online. I came across this web site:
> 
> (can't post it as I haven't made any posts before and there's a rule against new people posting web sites - but he's on the membership list for the broadband communications association of washington home page) It lists an email address for Steve Kipp, who is the guy always cited in articles when journalists want info about something from Comcast. I sent him an email asking if he could tell us anything but it couldn't hurt for other people to email him too, if you're interested in this... they might as well know... his address was [email protected] *



I got a response today...

Not great news...

It would probably help if more people wrote in.

They don't know we're out here unless we speak up.

=================================================

Hi, Lynn


I'm sorry you have had difficulty getting an answer from our customer

service representatives on when or if we will be carrying TNT-HD. We are

currently considering carrying TNT-HD along with a handful of other channels

in high definition in the near future. However, we have no immediate plans

to launch TNT-HD, and are not prepared to give a time line on when we would

launch the channel here in Seattle.


I wish I had better news for you. Feel free to check in with me if you need

more information about our high definition choices or if you have questions

about any of our services.


Sincerely,


Steve Kipp

VP of Communications

Comcast Washington


----------



## consumertalks

I'd be interested in mailing a letter. I think some actual physical envelopes might look better some emails. They can still throw them away, but IMO the act of opening it and reading it is much more meaningful than skimming an email and trashing it. Got an address?


----------



## wareagle

This probably shouldn't surprise anyone who's put up with Comcast or Steve Kipp's administration of our previous cable provider. I wonder what "enhancements" he has planned that will justify our losing Trio and the movie channels. Obviously TNT-HD isn't as high on his priority list as it is on ours. Can QVC-HD and HSN-HD be looming on the horizon?


----------



## biz_qwik

I wrote Mr. Kipp a ver long letter explaining my concerns. My point is WHY are they deleting channels we could be enjoying without adding anything? Why aren't they concerned in showing he SONICS in HD when they are making they're best run in years.


My bill seems to grow a few dollor every 6 monthes and nothing is changing. I still don't even record 107 after missing so many programs due to audio sync issues and breakups.


TOTAL BS!


I hate COMCAST. Their decisions NEVER make sense to the consumer?


----------



## Roto

That stinks. Not only do we miss the playoffs, but they also have been promoing that miniseries coming in June and a couple other shows that looked like they would be in HD.


----------



## rverginia

I was told by a CSR that the recently removed HBO channels would appear on the HBO on-demand menu as soon as they were removed from the channel lineup. WRONG! What used to be "11 channels of HBO" is now 5.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rverginia_
> *I was told by a CSR that the recently removed HBO channels would appear on the HBO on-demand menu as soon as they were removed from the channel lineup. WRONG! What used to be "11 channels of HBO" is now 5.*



I'm not sure what the CSR meant, or what you expected, since the OnDemand shows are only listed by title, and not by channel(s) they came from. It would seem like you'd have to compare the shows listed on HBO OnDemand with the combined listings of all (11?) of the original HBO channels in order to determine if all the programs are still available. Too much work for my taste, especially since I can't do anything about it, and only care about the HD movies, anyway.


----------



## Karyk

I couldn't find the current channel mappings for Comcast locals. I'm particularly interested in King, but the others would be appreciated too. Anyone know them?


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I couldn't find the current channel mappings for Comcast locals. I'm particularly interested in King, but the others would be appreciated too. Anyone know them?*


 Click the first link


----------



## Karyk

No, I mean the listing for QAM tuners. E.g. 104 (Komo) might be 86-1 or something.


----------



## jameskollar

QAM mappings are in this thread at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...AM#post5178259


----------



## Karyk

Thanks. I guess I didn't search back enough pages.


----------



## consumertalks

Anyone know why ESPN HD doesn't have the M's vs. NY game? It's on ESPN SD (ch. 30) with FSN logo in the top right, is that why?


The show info does show the game on ESPN HD, I was looking forward to seeing the M's take on Randy Johnson in HD!!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by consumertalks_
> *Anyone know why ESPN HD doesn't have the M's vs. NY game? It's on ESPN SD (ch. 30) with FSN logo in the top right, is that why?
> 
> 
> The show info does show the game on ESPN HD, I was looking forward to seeing the M's take on Randy Johnson in HD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's all part of DirecTV's evil death star plan. When they signed the exclusive contract to show Mariners games in HD this season - they REALLY meant exclusive. Even when another network has rights to air a game in HD (like ESPN-HD) - that game is automatically blacked out whenever that show is transmitted over Comcast. I know ESPN-HD just loves to air 3 hours of silent black screen.


Plausible? maybe.


I think it was Napoleon who said "...never attribute to malice, that which can explained my mere incompetence". My bet is that someone screwed up somewhere. Or else their oh-so-fragile, one-of-a-kind, first-generation, protoype HD encoder is on the fritz again, waiting for spare parts to be flown in from Germany.


----------



## jimre

Never mind - it really *IS* malice in this case. If you call Comcast support, right on the main phone menu, you'll get the following prompt:


> Quote:
> _"Press 7 if you are calling about the Seattle Mariners game on ESPN tonight".
> 
> 
> Answer: If you are in the Seattle area, due to contractual agreements, the Mariners/Yankees game tonight will be shown on FSN, channel 30...._



Chalk one up for the Death Star..... it appears as Comcast customers, we are now totally screwed on EVER seeing another inning of Mariners in HD again!


----------



## wareagle

When I checked the ESPN SD game on 31 they were showing Houston-Florida, so perhaps the evil influence extends beyond HD.


----------



## burger23

Game was on 30..not 31.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Well maybe the M's sponsors should know that I turned on ESPNHD and saw another game, so I turned off the TV. If I can't watch it in HD, forget it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burger23_
> *Game was on 30..not 31.*



I know that. FSN is 30 -- but 31 is the ESPN SD version of ESPN-HD (173), and carries the same programming as 173, but in SD. So one would expect it to be carrying the Mariners, too. The fact that it wasn't would lead one to believe that it was changed just for us, along with the blacking out of ESPN-HD. Of course, it's possible that the Mariners weren't on ESPN at all, and the blackout was of a digital version of Houston-Florida. Hard to tell from here.


----------



## jimre

The phone menu when you called the Comcast help line was pretty specific: the Mariners game was blacked out on ESPN/ESPNHD for Comcast customers in the Seattle area, due to "contractual agreements".


----------



## brownnet

Guys-


There is no conspiracy. Rules of broadcasting games are very confusing, and very different from sport to sport. for Baseball (and I emphasize baseball only) a local market team has the right to sell it's own TV rights, and blackout the national rights holder. What does that mean? That means that when the Mariners are playing on National TV (ESPN), the Mariners can tell ESPN that they can't air the game in Seattle. Thus, the "B" national game, which was indeed the Marlins. That game aired in Seattle and likely New York.


I want to emphasize that this is not any special deal involving the Mariners, DirecTV, or FSN. This is the standard operating procedure for ALL major league teams. The goal is to protect the local rights holder, who is probably the number 1 source of income for the team in question.


As I said, it can certainly be confusing. for the NBA, both broadcasts can often air simultaneously. During the regular season, only thursday night TNT games are "protected", meaning the local broadcaster CANNOT televise a game side by side with the network. In the first round, only ABC gets exclusivity, in the second round, TNT and ABC get exclusivity. That's why the Sonics game Sunday night wasn't on FSN, and why you will often see the Sonics on both FSN and ESPN. (BTW, even with the lower quality picture, FSN beats ESPN head-to-head by about 3-1 in the ratings).


The big thing to remember is that at the NFL and NBA, the primary TV contracts are negotiated at the league level, meaning national broadcasters have a lot more sway over TV contracts. In baseball, the primary TV is at the local level... a team must have a good TV contract in order to make payroll. This is one reason the the Expos were such a disaster... they had NO TV deal. It also is one of the major reasons that baseball teams' finances are so out of whack with each other compared to other leagues.


I can tell you for certain that FSN and the Mariners are negotiating with Comcast to carry the games in HD. I'm not particularly confident that a deal will be reached. But my gut feeling is that if you are a fan of the Mariners, you'll probably watch the games any way you can... if you are an HD fan who wants to see the Mariners, you're probably going to be disappointed unless you go with DirecTV.


Hope that helps.


----------



## wareagle

Are any of the analog channels currently being digitally simulcast by Comcast in Seattle?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Kind of ironic, since I switched from DirecTV to Comcast to watch the M's in HD.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brownnet_
> *But my gut feeling is that if you are a fan of the Mariners, you'll probably watch the games any way you can... if you are an HD fan who wants to see the Mariners, you're probably going to be disappointed unless you go with DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.*


----------



## consumertalks

Is anyone else having issues with the DVR fast forward/rewind locking up? I try to skip a commercial break and when I press play to resume the show, it'll show "PLA" on the box and the time will freeze on screen, but it'll keep fast forwarding. I called 1800COMCAST and they had me unplug the box for 30 seconds, that didn't help (plus I have to wait for the DVR & menus to reload).


This is my third or fourth HD DVR (the first was almost dead after a few hours), and I don't want to swap it for another. I'd lose my 80% full drive of HBO HD movies and other series I record, but I've done that with every DVR so far. My patience is gone, if Comcast can't fix the problem I'll reconsider the $300 deposit my building has for DirectTV dishes (if I can't tap into a neighbor's, that is). Comcast has my home phone, cable, and internet.. and I'll move it all to Qwest if they can't figure this out.


Anyone else experiencing problems like this!?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

It's a known problem with that box. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&goto=newpost.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *It's a known problem with that box. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&goto=newpost. *



Forgive me for not knowing which of the 51 pages (







) that's on, can you direct me to a post or page where it's discussed? Thanks!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Probably in the FAQ, but I'm not sure where that is. You can search the thread for freeze. Lots of people have hit that problem.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom_Oliver_
> *Probably in the FAQ, but I'm not sure where that is. You can search the thread for freeze. Lots of people have hit that problem.*



I found a few, I'll read from there. Thanks!


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wareagle_
> *Are any of the analog channels currently being digitally simulcast by Comcast in Seattle?*



I think they are planning on it, but to date the solution is to watch the HDTV local if you can tune it in.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *I think they are planning on it, but to date the solution is to watch the HDTV local if you can tune it in.*



I simply wanted to know if any of the analogs were already being simulcast so I could get an idea of how good the digital conversion will be, since it's difficult to check each channel -- I don't need a solution.


----------



## Nausicaa

The analogs will be digitally simulcast, but that has not yet happened and I have not seen any PRs from Comcast saying when they will be in the Seattle metro area.


----------



## camdelong

So I was off work yesterday, Wednesday and the day ESPN HD M's game was on in Seattle. Watched most of it. Bad game, good HD!!


----------



## artseattle

Don't you just want to yell at the Mariner's announcers every time that talk about Comcast being the "Leader in HDTV"? To rub it in, Direct TV ran an ad in the Seattle Times today touting their HD broadcast of the Boston games this weekend. C'mon Comcast, just get it done.




Just venting!


----------



## Limitedcable

I have a Toshiba DLP with QAM tuner and can get the following HDTV :


KOMO> 4-1

PBS or KBYU> 9-5

FOX> 13-1

UPN> 22-1


For some reason KING and KIRO don't have a strong enough signal to come through at 5-1 and 7-1.

I get these with the limited cable option.


The Cablecard is not compatible with my TV yet.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Limitedcable_
> *I have a Toshiba DLP with QAM tuner and can get the following HDTV :
> 
> 
> KOMO> 4-1
> 
> PBS or KBYU> 9-5
> 
> FOX> 13-1
> 
> UPN> 22-1
> 
> 
> For some reason KING and KIRO don't have a strong enough signal to come through at 5-1 and 7-1.
> 
> I get these with the limited cable option.
> 
> 
> The Cablecard is not compatible with my TV yet.*



I've got the same limited cable (w/ a Sharp Aquos LCD w/ QAM tuner) and get the following mappings:


13.1 KCPQ

22.1 KTWB

82.1 KCTS

82.2 KCTS-HD

82.3 KCTS-Learns

82.4 KCTS-DT

82.5 KOMO

83.1 KING

83.2 KONG

83.3 KING Weather

84.2 KIRO


----------



## camdelong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TacJag_
> *Just got this today via email from Comcast:
> 
> 
> Mariners HDTV Schedule on Comcast Cable:
> 
> June 11: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 12: Expos at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 13: Braves at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 28: Padres at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> June 29: Padres at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> July 9: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 10: Orioles at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 11: Devil Rays at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 13: Devil Rays at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> July 24: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> July 27: Rangers at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 2: White Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 3: White Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 15: Red Sox at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 17: Red Sox at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Aug. 31: Orioles at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Sept.14: Angels at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> Sept. 26: Athletics at Mariners; 7:05 PM
> 
> Sept. 28: Athletics at Mariners; 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> Each game will be shown LIVE in HD on ch. # 100*



So I take this is not happening because of the Direct TV deal?


----------



## brownnet

That schedule was last year's...


----------



## wareagle

Actually, I believe it was the 2003 schedule. It keeps showing up because of a Comcast email that just won't die.


----------



## camdelong

Oh great....


Ya, I got this from page 240 or something.







Man oh well... I've had HD for 2 years now and I just got an email from Comcast saying that HD is now avalible in my area.... OH brother!


----------



## wareagle

Well, now we have a clue -- we can ignore any schedules that contain the Montreal Expos!


----------



## camdelong

Oh man...


I must be that retarded!!!!!!







Sorry I didn't catch that..... I'm more of an HD fan then a baseball fan, that's for sure!!!


----------



## boykster

I'm happy just being able to watch the rare sonics playoff game in HD on espn.....(no TNT HD dangit!)


Great game last nite...even tho it was a bit of a comedy of errors on both teams....we stole that win last nite...but damn the pq was nice...


Rich


----------



## thesoze

anyone have them and their HD product?


----------



## consumertalks

Saturday's recording of CSI in HD was stopped on my DVR after 3 minutes for some reason, anyone else have this happen? I'm confused!


----------



## Junior34

Is anyone having occasional audio drops, sometimes short and sometimes 2-3 seconds long. on their 6412 when watching HD in the Seattle area besides me? It mainly happens when watching live and recorded shows like Lost, CSI and Desperate Housewives. It happens throughtout the shows. I've been through 3 boxes and three techs. Any suggestions? Thanks Chris


----------



## WiFi-Spy

i have had that problem from time to time.....but not since I insalled a UPS (uninteruptable Power Supply) for my 6412 .


just get the samllest one you can find ......as your not needing a long battery backup , Just protection from power blips.


----------



## Junior34

Thanks, I will try that!


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Junior34_
> *Is anyone having occasional audio drops, sometimes short and sometimes 2-3 seconds long. on their 6412 when watching HD in the Seattle area besides me? It mainly happens when watching live and recorded shows like Lost, CSI and Desperate Housewives. It happens throughtout the shows. I've been through 3 boxes and three techs. Any suggestions? Thanks Chris*



It happened to me on 63 (MTV) for the last half hour of an hour long show. There was nothing I could do (ff/rw/pause, I tried it all). I had to delete the show and rerecord at a later date.


The more complicated the software is, the more room for error it seems. It's frustrating, but switching the box seems like something Comcast throws at the problem when they know it's not really it.


----------



## cliffg

I posted about audio dropouts a week or so ago in the HDTV Recorders 6412 / Washington thread (and have private msg'ed with Chris a few times). The audio dropouts are 2-3 seconds long, quiet (no associated pops or hisses) and are NOT associated with any video jumps / hangs / etc. I do see the occasional "audio / video together" freeze (maybe 2-3 times per week), which I attribute to broadcast network hiccups, but the audio dropouts are much more frequent (and audio only).


Would it be worthwhile to post about this in the OTA thread? If nobody is seeing this OTA, or only a subset of people are seeing this on Comcast, maybe there's something wrong specific to certain Comcast areas, or certain 6412 boxes. There's always the possibility of something strange in the audio receiver boxes, but I can't imagine anything that would cause random 2-3 second dropouts in the middle of watching a show (I could understand trouble when switching between channels, or during a switch to commercial, where the stream is transitioning from 5.1 to 2 channel ...).


Other ideas or approaches to help isolate what is going on? I have the feeling calling Comcast support will result in the usual - "swap out the box" (which I don't want to do since I have some recorded shows I still want to watch, plus I have little confidence it will actually solve the problem).


Cliff


----------



## Budget_HT

There have been certain brands/models of A/V receivers that seem to be more "fussy" about the digital audio coming in from various HD receivers and DVRs. I don't recall any specifics right now, but perhaps you can specify what A/V receiver your audio is plugged into and perhaps someone will recognize that brand/model as having had problems in the past with some HD receiver(s).


FWIW, I experienced many audio dropouts on recorded programs in April on KIRO-DT. (I am just getting around to watching some of these.) I also saw some video artifacts (at different times than the audio dropouts in most cases) that look like horizontal streaks. I am not having these audio and video problems on more current recordings or on live OTA viewing. I don't recall any similar problem with any other OTA HD channels.


In my case, I am using a DirecTV HD TiVo and receiving/recording local HD channels OTA.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

are you using a Home Theater receiver or just the TV speakers?


----------



## TacJag

First -- sorry about the note I posted from Comcast RE the Mariners in HD ... silly me ... I believed them!!


I'm still in a Comcast only area (Lakewood) but will soon have the choice of getting Click! Network from Tacoma Power. According to their channel lineup for HD ... FSN-HD is listed so I'm guessing that Click folks have the Mariners in HD!!


Can't wait ...


Ken


----------



## Junior34

I am using a Sony receiver model STR-DE845 with optical cables.


----------



## rverginia

I have the Sony STR-DE995 (the 7.1 version of the DE845), also optical hookup, and have not had any dropouts that I can say are from the receiver. It seems like all the dropouts are coming from the networks.


Listen through the TV speakers and see if it shows up there. If there are still dropouts, check your settings on the DVR STB. You may have the audio compression set to high.


----------



## artshotwell

I'm using a Denon AVR-3300 and I've noticed very short audio drops. Don't remember which channels or programs, except I do know I notice them on KOMO.


----------



## Nausicaa

I get audio drops outs over TV audio using the RCA outputs on the 6412. Usually ABC (Lost) and CBS (the CSIs and NCIS). WB and FOX seem to be fine.


----------



## cliffg

Ahh - so it looks like Chris (Junior34) and I are not the only ones seeing dropouts ... and it might be specific to certain channels or shows (Chris mentioned logging the dropouts - time and channel ... excellent idea, might show a pattern to help isolate what is going on).


My audio runs through an optical (Toslink) cable to a B&K Components Ref 20 audio processor. It's my only audio, and video goes to a front projector (component signal converted to RGB), so I can't "turn on TV speakers" to compare (although I could always drag down the upstairs TV and hook it up).


I didn't think about the heavy compression setting - it might be a factor, although I'm sure it's not the main problem - the dropouts are at random times, including in the middle of conversation (which is the most noticeable and annoying time), so if somehow the "audible level going too low" is part of the problem, there's definitely a way too long recovery time (2-3 seconds).


Cliff


----------



## Junior34

I will try a different setting on the audio compression and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by artshotwell_
> *I'm using a Denon AVR-3300 and I've noticed very short audio drops. Don't remember which channels or programs, except I do know I notice them on KOMO.*



As you might guess, I listen to KOMO's audio very closely, and until a few days ago, I did not understand where the reports of the audio dropping out were coming from. When the six-channel audio limiter-compressor was installed, the audio problems that I experienced all but disappeared. No more ducking audio on a loud noise. Rattling the announcers microphone has very little effect, unlike previously when the sound all but disappeared only to return slowly as the receiver's compression circuit recovered.


But that changed last week when I noticed that the audio on my Samsung SIR-T160 cut out for a fraction of a second as often as every few seconds. I immediately went to my HiPix receiver and found that the sound was perfect. I called the studio and confirmed that everything there looked normal. I then went back to the Samsung and pulled the power plug so as to reboot the receiver. The audio was still cutting out.


I then tuned away from 4-1 to 5-1...normal sound. When I went back to 4-1 the audio was then completely normal.


I have not seen the problem since.


I would be very interested to see if changing the channel, then back solves the problem that you folks are seeing. Any feedback that you can provide will help to determine just what is going on.


Don


----------



## r-gordon-7

Could anyone please summarize the current situation with respect to the Mariners' Comcast HD broadcasts this year...? Last year around this time (well into the season) Comcast finally announced the M's games they'd broadcast in HD for the (rest of the) season and the channel on which they'd be broadcast. I'm pretty sure I saw a large full page ad in the Seattle Times last week once again announcing the (once again belated) start of HD Mariners broadcasts on Comcast - but the ad included no schedule of games nor any channel designation. The Mariners' website is devoid of any Comcast HD broadcast schedule or channel information - BUT - it does show for tonight's M's/Yankee game (now underway), "TV: FSN-HD". Great! But on which channel? I called Comcast and after the usual automated hell of their phone system, I finally figured out a way to speak to a human being. Simply put, however, he knew nothing... Is it the Mariners, Comcast or both who seem unable to grasp that the baseball season begins each year in April...? Comcast seems to understand timing when it comes to sending out bills & expecting timely payment... why can't they do the same when it comes to contracting for and providing programming? Would they be satisfied if we didn't get around to bothering to send in April payments until May, or June or at all? "Well, I'm still negotiating with my bank over the color of my checks"... Somehow I don't think Comcast would buy or accept that... well the same should go for their inability to conclude a deal with the M's on time each year... Sigh...


----------



## jimre

It's simple. There aren't any Mariners games on Comcast in HD this year. They're all on DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *As you might guess, I listen to KOMO's audio very closely, and until a few days ago, I did not understand where the reports of the audio dropping out were coming from. When the six-channel audio limiter-compressor was installed, the audio problems that I experienced all but disappeared. No more ducking audio on a loud noise. Rattling the announcers microphone has very little effect, unlike previously when the sound all but disappeared only to return slowly as the receiver's compression circuit recovered.
> 
> 
> But that changed last week when I noticed that the audio on my Samsung SIR-T160 cut out for a fraction of a second as often as every few seconds. I immediately went to my HiPix receiver and found that the sound was perfect. I called the studio and confirmed that everything there looked normal. I then went back to the Samsung and pulled the power plug so as to reboot the receiver. The audio was still cutting out.
> 
> 
> I then tuned away from 4-1 to 5-1...normal sound. When I went back to 4-1 the audio was then completely normal.
> 
> 
> I have not seen the problem since.
> 
> 
> I would be very interested to see if changing the channel, then back solves the problem that you folks are seeing. Any feedback that you can provide will help to determine just what is going on.
> 
> 
> Don*



Don, pretty much all of my HDTV viewing is done with my HR10-250 DirecTivo, so I don't know if changing the channel would help. I do, however, still get audio glitches on some ABC primetime shows. But they're rarer than what we were experiencing a few months back. I don't have any issues with with any other Seattle stations, just KOMO-DT. And it's only on network fed DD5.1 programs, never on locally originated programs.


----------



## consumertalks

The schedule shows the Padres/M's game on INHD 664 this Sunday @ 1pm. Will this be blocked, or will I be as happy as a little girl?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimre_
> *It's simple. There aren't any Mariners games on Comcast in HD this year. They're all on DirecTV.*



And I'm not keeping current on the status of this, but DirecTV is in the process of adding a new compression scheme to their HD transmissions, so any equipment you buy now will need to be supplemented (at what cost is unknown).


Baseball really needs to get this HD thing worked out. In 2005 I have no interest in watching sports in SD.


----------



## r-gordon-7

jimre responded, "It's simple. There aren't any Mariners games on Comcast in HD this year. They're all on DirecTV."


Very discouraging... So, it seems this year we have as much reason to be disgusted with the Mariners' on-the-screen performance as we do with their on-the-field performance...


Did Comcast decide not to pursue it (or bid enough for it) this year, or did the M's decide to take more money from Direct TV and give them an exclusive? Either way, as a paying Comcast customer I feel like a victim of another game of "hide the ball"... especially when that monthly cable bill arrives and I'm charged every bit as much as last year, but there's no M's baseball in HD...


----------



## jimre

In previous years, Fox Sports (FSN) did not produce any Mariners games in HD, just SD. Only the Japanese network NHK did HD productions of Mariners games for broadcast back in Japan - but only a small # of games, like 20/year. Comcast put together a deal to package the Japanese HD video with the FSN audio - thus for the last two years, Comcast gave us a limited # of Mariners games in HD (no doubt this was very cheap for them to do).


This year, FSN is producing it's own HD broadcast (FSN-HD). FSN-HD has signed a contract with DirecTV to show those games. I've heard different opinions on whether this contract is exclusive to DirecTV, or whether Comcast might also purchase the rights to these games at some point. I guess if other regional cable providers like Click! in Tacoma can show it, then it's not exclusive. Comcast is either too cheap to purchase the rights to it, or else they are dragging out "negotiations" for years like they did with CBS-HD.


----------



## jhachey

I emailed a senior local guy at Comcast about the FSN-HD Mariners telecasts shortly after D* cut their deal with FSN. I got the following response:


> Quote:
> Unfortunately, as of now, we will not be carrying the Mariners in HD. We offered to cover the cost of producing the games in HD, but Fox wanted 3 to 4 times the cost.



Obviously, the issue is money. It _sounds like_ Comcast made a reasonable financial offer, but it obviously wasn't enough.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jhachey_
> *...Obviously, the issue is money. It sounds like Comcast made a reasonable financial offer, but it obviously wasn't enough.*



Offering to cover their costs is NOT a "reasonable financial offer". Just a wild guess - but I'm pretty sure FSN went thru all the trouble of producing an HD broadcast with the idea of making money, not breaking even.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Offering to cover their costs is NOT a "reasonable financial offer". Just a wild guess - but I'm pretty sure FSN went thru all the trouble of producing an HD broadcast with the idea of making money, not breaking even.



I agree. Obviously, FSN wants to make money, and getting break-even on production would make very little sense. If Comcast offered break-even on an _exclusive_ deal, then offering to cover FSN's costs is NOT a "reasonable financial offer."


However, FSN has not touted the D* deal as an exclusive offer. Consequently, I am assuming that FSN has retained the right to strike a deal with Comcast and other cable operators.

_Assuming_ (and this is a huge assumption), Comcast's offer was non-exclusive, then offering to pay the costs of production should have resulted in a tidy little profit for FSN. After all, FSN already had a deal with D* and still had the potential to cut deals with Charter, Millennium, and other cable operators in Washington, Oregon, and Idaho.


Obviously, the reasonableness of Comcast's offer depends on whether or not the offer was based on exclusive rights. I assumed that Comcast was still willing to offer production costs _after_ the D* deal had been struck, which I think would have been a pretty reasonable offer. I may well be very wrong in my assumption and thus very wrong in my conclusion.


----------



## brownnet

r-gordon-7-


If you go back through this thread, you will see several posts I have written about HDTV and the Mariners, just do a search for my user name.


If you still have questions after that, feel free to ask.


----------



## ntaylor

Comcast is frustrating the heck out of me on this M's issue. My cable/internet bill is $100 a month AFTER the $17 discount for a "dish buy back," I have no premium programming, and a cruddy HD selection. If the upcoming D* DVR is at all competitively priced, I'm jumping back to satellite. Right now the D* HD selection doesn't appear to be much better, but given Comcast's track record, I don't plan to bet on them.


----------



## Budget_HT

Any Comcast customer in the Seattle/south King County area have analog cable and no digital except HD, using the Comcast 6412 HD DVR? Or, an non-DVR HD box?


My sister-in-law lives in a condo with no-charge expanded basic (analog) cable, and she wants HD either via a QAM STB or a Comcast HD box. I heard second hand that Comcast offers HD-only digital (without SD digital) for $8.95 per month or something like that.


TIA.


----------



## hendjaz

This point may have already been made so sorry for the redundancy if so, but given the corporate relationship between FSN, FOX and Directv, it seems obvious that Directv is going to get the first and cheapest opportunity to do the HD broadcasts of FSN games. Comcast or anyone else is at a distinct competitive disadvantage. I was hoping that Comcast would start carrying UPN 11 digital channel and then contract to have HD broadcasts of the portion of the M's games that could be on that channel, but evidently not.


----------



## Budget_HT

FWIW, I have not seen any Mariners games broadcast in HD on UPN 11 this season. I too was hoping they would do some. I know that Ron Diotte, engineer at UPN 11, indicated they were interested in doing so, but he had no assurance that they would be able to.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *I would be very interested to see if changing the channel, then back solves the problem that you folks are seeing. Any feedback that you can provide will help to determine just what is going on.*



Occasionally, my audio on KOMO-DT and KCPQ-DT "vanishes" on my SIR-T151. Flipping up/down one channel, then flipping back solves the problem. I haven't seen it happen on any other channel.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *Occasionally, my audio on KOMO-DT and KCPQ-DT "vanishes" on my SIR-T151. Flipping up/down one channel, then flipping back solves the problem. I haven't seen it happen on any other channel.*



Isn't that interesting?


I have seen some audio issues with the first generation Samsung receivers that were resolved by firmware updates. However, this was the first time that I have seen anything like that with my SIR-T160.


All of this is good information that should be helpful in discussing audio issues with the folks who designed the ATSC system. Sometimes they have run into the issues somewhere else and can provide some help.


Thanks, I do appreciate the feedback.


Don


----------



## cliffg

Don, I'm going to start logging the audio dropouts (as suggested by Chris / Junior34), to see if there's any patterns to when / where (particularly if it's on KOMO). Note that I almost always watch shows recorded on the 6412 (and even shows that are watched "live" are going through a record buffer), so there's probably not much I can do to test "change the channel to see if the dropout is still there". The dropouts are almost (and consistently) 2-3 seconds, so by the time the 6412 changes channels and back (when watching "live"), the typical dropout period is already elapsed.


What really would be useful, if at all possible, would be a tool that could take the recorded HD transport stream (almost everything we watch is hi-def), from the 6412 hard drive and see what the audio bits in the file stream shows. Actually, come to think of it (and more practical), I wonder if someone could take the transport stream from the firewire output and see if something interesting shows up ... although the output over the firewire has already gone through some decoding, I would expect, so it wouldn't match the recorded transport stream bit for bit ...


Cliff


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well, here are the e-mails I'm sending to Comcast & the Mariners, respectively. They'll probably just ignore them and may-well not be addressed to the correct "at fault" parties, but frankly, at this point, I don't really care... I'm paying Comcast through the nose for HD service largely to see Mariners games in HD and apparently won't be able to see any this season, despite the huge monthly bill from Comcast. And as for the Mariners, well... frankly they don't seem to have a clue about much of anything...



To Comcast...


My understanding is that, this year, there will be no Mariners broadcasts in HD on Comcast. I don't know whether the blame for this lies with Comcast, with the Mariners, or with both - though I suspect it is probably with both. I do note that Tacoma's publicly-owned cable system does have the Mariners broadcasts in HD this year, so clearly Comcast was not precluded from successfully negotiating/bidding if it had sought to do so. Unfortunately, the monopolistic nature of your service prevents the customers from subscribing to the cable system of our choice. So, the ultimate victim of this is the captive Comcast HD customer, who is paying at least as much this year as last for your service, but who is now no longer receiving what, at least in my case, was the primary incentive for subscribing in the first place - Mariners baseball in HD.


(Note, I do not care for, follow or ever even watch any sports other than baseball, so please don't reply with comments about other sports coverage you might have in HD, as I simply don't care)


I want to know what sort of rate reduction I can expect from Comcast for your not having any HD Mariners broadcasts this season - as that has been the principal use I've made - and has been the principal value to me - of the HD capability for which I pay you each month - and which use and value has now been taken away.


---------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------



To the M's


I understand that there are to be no Mariners HD broadcasts on Comcast cable this season - only on Direct TV and on cable systems serving other areas, such as Tacoma. And so, it seems there's every bit as much reason to be disgusted with the Mariners' on-screen performance this year as there is to be disgusted with the Mariners' on-field performance That's two strikes. Add to that the lingering disgust remaining from the manner in which you handled (or rather chose not to handle) season ticket re-location/location-improvement requests this past off-season (sorry, but I'm a victim of that fiasco too) and that's three strikes Not a very good track record for a business that is really just a discretionary-dollar entertainment business and must thrive (or fail) on the good will it engenders (or trashes) in the eyes of its fans. No wonder attendance is down this year. Get ready for more of the same in the future, unless you wake up and treat your existing fan base with a little more respect.


Might there not have been a better way to handle your HD broadcasts than to subject your existing stable of Comcast HD subscriber viewers (many of whom probably became Comcast cable HD subscribers over the past year or two largely because of the Comcast HD Mariners broadcasts) to the fate of being either-or / bait-and-switch pawns in the cable TV/satellite TV wars? Is that really your battle? Shouldn't your goal be to increase exposure and viewership so as to increase (or at least stably maintain) your fan base rather than alienate it?


Let it come as no more than small comfort to you that I'm no happier with Comcast than I am with the Mariners about this. However, that notwithstanding, I'm not about to switch to Direct TV, because to do so would require a capital investment and a contractual commitment that would need to be amortized over more than one season - and YOU have demonstrated that you can't be trusted to keep from screwing your fans by refraining from switching horses for that long No sooner would I switch to Direct TV this season, than you'd go back to cable if they offered you a more lucrative short-term deal next seasonThank you, but that's a sucker's game - one on which I and I suspect many if not most others will simply pass


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I think they are just flat out of bandwidth, so everything else is simply an excuse.


----------



## wareagle

They couldn't possibly be out of bandwidth, considering all the channels they've eliminated without adding anything.


----------



## Karyk

Weren't they eliminating channels to add digital versions of the SD locals?


But I'm pretty sure it's not a bandwidth issue. The Mariners in HD would be a big selling point for Comcast (they had it on billboards last year).


I suspect it's one of those things where the contract provider realizes that, and is holding out for top dollar, and the cable provider doesn't want to give in for fear of setting a precident.


----------



## Nausicaa

Gee sounds like Cox/Comcast over KIRO, doesn't it?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Karyk_
> *Weren't they eliminating channels to add digital versions of the SD locals?*



With Comcast, who really knows why they do anything? They're not into sharing info.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *Any Comcast customer in the Seattle/south King County area have analog cable and no digital except HD, using the Comcast 6412 HD DVR? Or, an non-DVR HD box?
> 
> 
> My sister-in-law lives in a condo with no-charge expanded basic (analog) cable, and she wants HD either via a QAM STB or a Comcast HD box. I heard second hand that Comcast offers HD-only digital (without SD digital) for $8.95 per month or something like that.
> 
> 
> TIA.*



I live in Kent and have analog expanded basic with the Motorola 6200 non DVR HD box for $6.75 per month and receive 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110, 112, 113, 119, 173, and 180 in addition to 2 thru 99 and VOD. For random short periods 663, 664, and 665 also come in clear. My provider is the Comcast Auburn office. sam


----------



## boykster

What's on channel 180?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by boykster_
> *What's on channel 180?*



NFL


----------



## boykster

ah, ty


----------



## wareagle

Most of my channels above 119 are out at the moment (but strangely, not all). No message, just a blank screen.


Now they seem to be intermittent. Some "once were lost, but now are found". No 173, 663, 664, or 665, but 180 has returned.


If there's a general outage, now would be a good time for a Comcast message.



(11:40AM -- everything seems to have returned.)


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Weil_
> *I live in Kent and have analog expanded basic with the Motorola 6200 non DVR HD box for $6.75 per month and receive 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110, 112, 113, 119, 173, and 180 in addition to 2 thru 99 and VOD. For random short periods 663, 664, and 665 also come in clear. My provider is the Comcast Auburn office. sam*



Thank you very much.


I knew I had read somewhere that someone had this combination.


My sister-in-law's scenario is complicated by the fact that the condo association provides the expanded basic analog cable, so, unless someone adds services beyond that, they do not have an individual account with Comcast. The apartment building my father lives in has exactly the same arrangement.


The next challenge will be to see if the existing, 30-year-old inside wiring will pass the digital HD signals successfully or not. I have no idea how or where the cable splitting is done to feed multiple living units and two rooms within each living unit.


Anyone have HD working in an older MDU (multiple dwelling unit) environment?


----------



## cliffg

I had two anomalies while watching Lost (recorded on the 6412) last night - however, both were of the video / audio "freeze, jump" variety rather than the silent "audio dropout only" type of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if these are due to network broadcast issues (or maybe something in the Comcast network or on the 6412 itself). The two times were at approx 22 minutes and 41 minutes into Lost.


I also had the "FF stuck" problem again after FF'ing through the last set of commercials on CSI:NY ... very irritating. It happens about once every 2-3 weeks. The usual "unplug power" reset had to be performed (I didn't want to wait for the "slow FF" to finish to the end of the show). On a side note, CSI:NY didn't have any freezes or audio dropouts.


The next KOMO show I'll be watching is Desperate Housewives on Sunday, so it will be some good data points to see if there's any problems (audio dropouts or video / audio freezes) on other shows (other channels) before then.


Cliff


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cliffg_
> *I had two anomalies while watching Lost (recorded on the 6412) last night - however, both were of the video / audio "freeze, jump" variety rather than the silent "audio dropout only" type of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if these are due to network broadcast issues (or maybe something in the Comcast network or on the 6412 itself). The two times were at approx 22 minutes and 41 minutes into Lost.
> 
> Cliff*



I watch via OTA, have not watched Lost yet, hope to do so in the next couple of days, will post what I find. I did however watch Alias last night and had one dropout right near the beginning, and then 2 more near the end, one on a commercial right before the show came on, and the other in the show. Don't have exact times. Could have been others during commericals but was fast forwarding over those.


----------



## Nausicaa

I noticed them in "Lost" as well. There were two sets of about three or four glitches each in quick succession.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cliffg_
> *I had two anomalies while watching Lost (recorded on the 6412) last night - however, both were of the video / audio "freeze, jump" variety rather than the silent "audio dropout only" type of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if these are due to network broadcast issues (or maybe something in the Comcast network or on the 6412 itself). The two times were at approx 22 minutes and 41 minutes into Lost.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Cliff*



Yep, I also had the audio/video glitches during "Lost" on my HR10-250 DirecTivo recording KOMO-DT. I hope the KOMO engineering team can solve these problems soon.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cliffg_
> *I had two anomalies while watching Lost (recorded on the 6412) last night - however, both were of the video / audio "freeze, jump" variety rather than the silent "audio dropout only" type of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if these are due to network broadcast issues (or maybe something in the Comcast network or on the 6412 itself). The two times were at approx 22 minutes and 41 minutes into Lost.
> 
> 
> I also had the "FF stuck" problem again after FF'ing through the last set of commercials on CSI:NY ... very irritating. It happens about once every 2-3 weeks. The usual "unplug power" reset had to be performed (I didn't want to wait for the "slow FF" to finish to the end of the show). On a side note, CSI:NY didn't have any freezes or audio dropouts.
> 
> 
> The next KOMO show I'll be watching is Desperate Housewives on Sunday, so it will be some good data points to see if there's any problems (audio dropouts or video / audio freezes) on other shows (other channels) before then.
> 
> 
> Cliff*



I saw the two picture freezes when watching live, as well. It is really difficult to tell where it is coming from. The HD programming is fed by satellite...a separate satellite feed from the analog programs. There have been interference issues on the HD feed, but that has been considerably reduced in recent weeks/months.


KOMO has a Trivini streamscope to evaluate the transport stream, but they have to catch it doing something in order to get a clue as to the problem.


Don


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *I saw the two picture freezes when watching live, as well. It is really difficult to tell where it is coming from. The HD programming is fed by satellite...a separate satellite feed from the analog programs. There have been interference issues on the HD feed, but that has been considerably reduced in recent weeks/months.*



I didn't notice any picture freezes, but I lost audio for 3 or 4 seconds at one point during LOST last night. It wasn't lenghty enough to flip up/down a channel. If it helps you, Don, my SIR-T151 is upgraded to the Broadcast Flag compatible firmware. (I can't find a way to view the actual version number.)


Also, I neglected to mention yesterday, that I haven't seen these problems on my WinTV-D card.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pastiche_
> *I didn't notice any picture freezes, but I lost audio for 3 or 4 seconds at one point during LOST last night. It wasn't lenghty enough to flip up/down a channel. If it helps you, Don, my SIR-T151 is upgraded to the Broadcast Flag compatible firmware. (I can't find a way to view the actual version number.)
> 
> 
> Also, I neglected to mention yesterday, that I haven't seen these problems on my WinTV-D card.*



I don't see it on my HiPix card either. However, the HiPix tends to drift out of lip-sync over a long period of time. It come right back in if I tune away then right back to 4-1.


Strange.


Early on there was one evening where the HiPix had no audio and the T160 had normal sound.


The guys are continuing to refine the HD video path. They recently installed a new rack of ABC satellite receiving equipment.


It is an extremely complicated process when you mix local digital HDTV and network HDTV with embedded DD5.1 though routing and production switchers. It would be a lot simpler to patch the HD right through to the transmitter. I am always amazed that it works as well as it does.


Don


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Don Wilkinson_
> *It is an extremely complicated process when you mix local digital HDTV and network HDTV with embedded DD5.1 though routing and production switchers. It would be a lot simpler to patch the HD right through to the transmitter. I am always amazed that it works as well as it does.*



I can't even begin to imagine just how complicated. But thanks for the effort you put into it and the equal effort you put into helping us get the most out of it.


----------



## Budget_HT

I just set up my sister-in-law's Samsung SIR-T451 QAM STB (HD tuner). Interesting that the outer box specifies QAM but the owner's manual says ATSC/8VSB only, no cable support.


The bad news: We got several HD locals okay, after adding 10 db of gain right out of the wall (offset partially by about 7 db in a 1:4 splitter). Before that most were pixelating heavily. So she gets KOMO-DT, KING-DT, KONG-DT, KCTS-DT (all 4 sub channels), KCPQ-DT, KTWB-DT all fine. KIRO-DT barely comes in, flashing on, pixelating, flashing off, and so on. Tried attenuating, to no avail, just goes away completely.


The good news?: I saw digital versions of many of the Comcast analog channels, including main locals, and other known analog cable channels. About 30 or so channels in all. BUT, they appeared heavily compressed and had motion and heavy picture change artifacts, looking much like an SA TiVo recording at Basic quality. I would say they have some adjusting to do to bring these up to snuff. Compared to SD local channels I receive from DirecTV, the Comcast digitized locals were pretty bad. Here's hoping they will continue to tweak and improve them. I left the list of channels numbers (for the digitized analogs) behind, but I think they were mostly in the low 70's, with ten subchannels for each main channel number.


I guess we get to call Comcast out to see if they can get a usable signal delivered to the condo.


----------



## Weil

Budget_HT

Check your reception again as on Saturday, there was a lot of pixelation that went away on Sunday. They randomly have bad reception and one day doesn't count. sam


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Budget_HT
> 
> Check your reception again as on Saturday, there was a lot of pixelation that went away on Sunday. They randomly have bad reception and one day doesn't count. sam



Sam,


Thanks for the info. Actually, I did not get the HD tuner until Sunday morning, so everything digital I saw was on Sunday. But, I will have her check again tonight.


----------



## consumertalks

I'm curious how much everyone here that has a second DVR is paying for it. I was quoted a price from a Comcast rep, but I'd like to find out if there are different rates.


Thanks!


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *consumertalks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious how much everyone here that has a second DVR is paying for it. I was quoted a price from a Comcast rep, but I'd like to find out if there are different rates.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




i believe its additional 14.99 .... 10 for HD receiver and 5 for the DVR service ... at least that how they nickel and dime you in the explanation.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had two anomalies while watching Lost (recorded on the 6412) last night - however, both were of the video / audio "freeze, jump" variety rather than the silent "audio dropout only" type of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if these are due to network broadcast issues (or maybe something in the Comcast network or on the 6412 itself). The two times were at approx 22 minutes and 41 minutes into Lost.
> 
> Cliff



Little late, but finally got around to watching last week's Lost that I recorded to my Dish DVR 942 via OTA and I had the same issues at the same time. Just throwing it out there for tracking. Those were the only 2 times I had issues.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i believe its additional 14.99 .... 10 for HD receiver and 5 for the DVR service ... at least that how they nickel and dime you in the explanation.



Their prices are easy to understand:

$5 extra for any extra box

+ $5 for an advanced box (aka HD)

+ $5 for the PVR service (per box)


That's why it would cost you an extra $5 for a standard receiver, $10 for a 6200 and $15 for a 6412.


-eric


----------



## consumertalks

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it. I was quoted $15.95 and I wanted to make sure that was the rate everyone got, it did seem high. I guess the other rental fee is built into the plan fee.


----------



## cliffg

I've been wondering myself - my sat dish trade-in discount just quit, and my Comcast bill is now almost $150 ... time to take a look at what I'm paying for and what I can get rid of.


I have a line item charge for "DVR Service", $9.95, and "DVR Additional Outlet", $15.05. Everything else is "Silver Package", which I'll probably change, Basic Cable (Limited and Expanded), Hi Speed Internet, a measly $1.61 service discount (which I assume is for having both TV and Internet), and various taxes.


$25 for two 6412 boxes seems a little high, but maybe it's in line and reasonable with everything else ....


Cliff


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been wondering myself - my sat dish trade-in discount just quit, and my Comcast bill is now almost $150 ... time to take a look at what I'm paying for and what I can get rid of.



Wow, that's about as high as it goes. It's $99.95 for everything, and $42.95 for HSI ($45.95 if you rent the modem, I do), so that's $145.90. Taxes would take it just over $150, so if you don't have the full package, I'd look into it!


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [snip] a measly $1.61 service discount (which I assume is for having both TV and Internet), and various taxes.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Cliff



The multi-product discount for HSI and TV is $10/month. The discount should show up as a line item on the High Speed Internet (mine is $42.95/mo because I own my own cable modem, I think the price w/ modem rental is $45.95/mo)


----------



## stevelee

I just finished watching the American Experience program about the Patty Hearst kidnapping on KCTS-HD, and was surprised to hear a large number of audible "pops" throughout the program. Anyone else hear this? Was this replicated OTA, or was this just Comcast?


----------



## Junior34

Didn't experience it with that channel but tonight on Lost channel 104 was horrible. The video actually froze at about 17 minutes into the show and then the audio began dropping until I had to change the channel to 4. I am very unhappy with the reception that I have been receiving ever since swithching to Comcast. I was contacted by a Comcast supervisor and I told him about the problems. He has called and left a message checking up on the status of the signal and I returned his call leaving a message int he process. No resolution as of yet. I'[m afraid I will have to go back to Directv. I have the supervisor's phone number if anyone wants it.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't experience it with that channel but tonight on Lost channel 104 was horrible. The video actually froze at about 17 minutes into the show and then the audio began dropping until I had to change the channel to 4. I am very unhappy with the reception that I have been receiving ever since swithching to Comcast. I was contacted by a Comcast supervisor and I told him about the problems. He has called and left a message checking up on the status of the signal and I returned his call leaving a message int he process. No resolution as of yet. I'[m afraid I will have to go back to Directv. I have the supervisor's phone number if anyone wants it.



It wasn't just Comcast .... I had similar problems with video freezes and audio cutouts during "Lost" with HR10-250 HD DirecTivo and over-the-air KOMO-DT. I wish KOMO could solve their continuing network issues.


----------



## TayX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It wasn't just Comcast .... I had similar problems with video freezes and audio cutouts during "Lost" with HR10-250 HD DirecTivo and over-the-air KOMO-DT. I wish KOMO could solve their continuing network issues.



I agree. I watch HD programming on many stations and KOMO has consistently been the worst with audio/video jumps/drops on almost every single episode of Lost this season, in addition to some other shows I watch. I do appreciate that the KOMO engineers are working on the problem, but taking over six months to solve a problem that other stations don't seem to have is horribly irresponsible for a major TV station. To have such errors (and even worse ones at that) during the season finale time-frame is simply inexcusable. As a result, I actually have begun taping several of the ABC shows I like on a VCR as well as my DCT-6412 so I can catch the audio I missed during the HD shows. If KOMO can't reliably broadcast in HD, they should stop doing so and simply simulcast digital versions of shows on the HD channel. This would be more enjoyable to me than worrying about which piece of critical dialog I'll miss each time I watch an episode of Lost.


----------



## Junior34

Good to know that the OTA people have the same problem, no offense. I will tell the Comcast supervisor when I talk to him again. Thanks Much


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TayX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IIf KOMO can't reliably broadcast in HD, they should stop doing so and simply simulcast digital versions of shows on the HD channel. .



I certainly hope they don't take this advice. I don't watch lost, but the few shows I watch on KOMO have been much better, if not perfect, of late. But forcing people to watch SD is a really bad idea.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just finished watching the American Experience program about the Patty Hearst kidnapping on KCTS-HD, and was surprised to hear a large number of audible "pops" throughout the program. Anyone else hear this? Was this replicated OTA, or was this just Comcast?



I noticed that yesterday on several programs recorded from 108. The pops sounded like static on a poor AM radio transmission.


----------



## wareagle

Last night the American Idol finale video and audio froze completely for several minutes about a half-hour into the interminable two-hour program. Of course, nothing would've been lost had it frozen for at least another hour.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It wasn't just Comcast .... I had similar problems with video freezes and audio cutouts during "Lost" with HR10-250 HD DirecTivo and over-the-air KOMO-DT. I wish KOMO could solve their continuing network issues.



How bad was it last night? Worse than previous weeks? Haven't watched it yet, and am curious if I should bother with the HD version or just watch the SD version I recorded.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night the American Idol finale video and audio froze completely for several minutes about a half-hour into the interminable two-hour program. Of course, nothing would've been lost had it frozen for at least another hour.



I saw this too. Since the problems aren't localized to a single channel, and I'm using a QAM tuner, not a Comcast STB, do you think it's just a general Comcast DTV/HDTV transmission problem?


----------



## wareagle

Freezes on 113:


It also could be Fox or KCPQ (I haven't seen it freeze for this long on other channels).


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Freezes on 113:
> 
> 
> It also could be Fox or KCPQ (I haven't seen it freeze for this long on other channels).



I was referring to the freezes on Fox/KCPQ as well as the audio pops on KCTS-HD...


----------



## metz520

The Lost freezes were pretty bad. In fact one time it froze for so long I thought the PVR was at the end of the recording and it had missed the show. Unfortunately one of the freezes was right in the middle of an exciting moment involving high explosives.


I'll agree that KOMO has been the worst lately in getting their signal together. Both Alias and Lost have been having at least 2-4 freeze moment glitches per episode. That being said, you'd have to pry my remote from my cold dead hands before I went back to watching SD on any show that was available in HD.


Frankly I'm just thankful that the 6412 box and software can handle the glitches and freezes without crashing, terminating the recording or otherwise losing the show.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metz520* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Both Alias and Lost have been having at least 2-4 freeze moment glitches per episode. ....



I was actually optimistic about Lost, I only had time to watch Alias last night and didn't have a single glitch with it so I was thinking KOMO finally had a good night, but based off of the feedback from Lost today I guess I was wrong. I really hope they get this worked out before the fall season. So frustrating *sigh*


----------



## cliffg

Yup, there was at least a 1 minute freeze in Lost (the worst I've seen to date), at the timepoint already mentioned earlier, right when one of the "expendable / Red Shirt" characters was blown up (the freeze started right before he went to handle the sweating dynamite, and didn't come back until everyone was cleaning up pieces of "Arnst" off of themselves). It was a long enough freeze that I thought something major had gone wrong (either with my hardware, or in the cable network).


There was at least one other (maybe two) freezes / glitches during Lost (which was a 2 hours season finale), but they were relatively minor and only lasted for 1-2 seconds.


The season finale of Deperate Housewives (also KOMO) was fairly smooth, and I noticed only one short freeze / glitch (unfortunately I didn't write down the time).


Cliff


----------



## consumertalks

I had multiple audio/video dropouts lasting from 2 seconds to 15 seconds- that's right, no audio and a black screen. I'd say at least every 30 seconds for a good 15 minutes, it ruined the show I saved. That was a USA rerun of Nash Bridges, btw. Go Cheech!


----------



## consumertalks

Forgive me if this is posted somewhere, I couldn't find it. I had my second DVR installed yesterday, and assumed the power button would be good enough for power on/power off for switching boxes. It works as planned, but what I didn't think of was the second box still processing commands like "menu" while it's off- that changes the output settings and captions.


Now my original box has closed captioning turned on from when I was toggling the menu on the second box. I can't fix it, though! I can cover up the sensor on box two so it doesn't process anything, but now I can't even access the setup menu on box one! I need to get to the main menu during power off to change the closed captioning off, and make sure the output settings haven't changed.


I wish Comcast would offer a larger hard drive, but until then (if ever), I need to get into that menu!


----------



## Nausicaa

Physically unplug both units, then plug in the one you need to make changes for, make them, then plug in the second unit.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Physically unplug both units, then plug in the one you need to make changes for, make them, then plug in the second unit.



The first box isn't registering anything with box two blocked, that's not the problem.


----------



## Nausicaa

Yes but cycling power to the box "resets" it. Unlike TiVo, which has a "restart system" command to reboot it when it is acting flaky, the Comcast 6412s need the old "hard reset" via no power.


So unplugging the misbehaving box and plugging it back in might get it to accept commands again. I have had to do so once with my own 6412.


----------



## consumertalks

Well, I think I found a fix. It's not pretty, but it works. I put a VHS tape in front of the display/remote sensor on box two. Pressing menu immediately brought up the settings to correct the closed captioning on box one. I don't know why it wouldn't work, the whole thing started because it changed when I was on box two. Without a universal remote with different codes on each box, I see absolutely no way around this. I'm losing a few style points, but I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Weil

I currently am renting the non dvr HD box from Comcast in South King County. Saturday, I received a letter from a Comcast customer care rep in Bothell informing me that ESPN HD will require Digital Classic service as a minimum starting 30 June. However, I can subscribe at no cost for 6 months and after that I will have to pay the regular fee. So I called 1-866-436-4596 and they turned on INHD, etc. Now I guess that in six months I'll have to decide if it is worth paying for. sam


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently am renting the non dvr HD box from Comcast in South King County. Saturday, I received a letter from a Comcast customer care rep in Bothell informing me that ESPN HD will require Digital Classic service as a minimum starting 30 June. However, I can subscribe at no cost for 6 months and after that I will have to pay the regular fee. So I called 1-866-436-4596 and they turned on INHD, etc. Now I guess that in six months I'll have to decide if it is worth paying for. sam



I was also told I have to have that to get ESPN HD- and mine was installed over a year ago.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

any other Mac users in this thread that capture via firewire?


----------



## Nausicaa

While not within KOMO or Comcast's pervue, I must say it was disappointing that ABC could not be bothered to transmit the Indy 500 in HD. Especially with FOX now showing the Coca Cola 600 in HD.


What is even more galling is in the _infomercial_ run after the race *was* in HD.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any other Mac users in this thread that capture via firewire?



I did it once for ten seconds to prove that it works.







sam


----------



## WiFi-Spy

anyone else having glitches today? ive been having them on Komo and while watching OnDemand


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having glitches today? ive been having them on Komo and while watching OnDemand



I saw some "pauses" on KOMO while watching parts of the Spurs-Suns game


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having glitches today? ive been having them on Komo and while watching OnDemand



I was watching Six Feet Under OnDemand and it stopped twice. Since there's no "resume play" with this software (unlike the old STBs), that was a bit frustrating since the fastforward isn't very fast.


----------



## Roderick Y

What is the bare minimum Comcast HD subscription? That is, without considering the HSI combo discount (I have HSI already but for the sake of simplicity...), what is the lowest possible Comcast cable combination that allows for HD and how much would it be per month? I don't watch TV all that much but HD is a must as I am looking in to a new widescreen HD TV set for movies and such.


----------



## AngelInAlki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the bare minimum Comcast HD subscription? That is, without considering the HSI combo discount (I have HSI already but for the sake of simplicity...), what is the lowest possible Comcast cable combination that allows for HD and how much would it be per month? I don't watch TV all that much but HD is a must as I am looking in to a new widescreen HD TV set for movies and such.



I talked to two CSRs today and both told me you only need limited basic to get the non-pvr HD box ($5.00/month).


To get the HD-PVR ($9.95/month) you'll need to subscribe to digital classic ($11.95/month).


Hope this helps.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the bare minimum Comcast HD subscription? That is, without considering the HSI combo discount (I have HSI already but for the sake of simplicity...), what is the lowest possible Comcast cable combination that allows for HD and how much would it be per month? I don't watch TV all that much but HD is a must as I am looking in to a new widescreen HD TV set for movies and such.



If you have a HDTV with a QAM tuner, you can go with Limited Basic for $12+/mo. and not even bother with the non-PVR STB. That's what I have, and while the HD is nice, the number of programs in true HD is pretty limited. Of course, there's still a bunch of SD digital channels that you can pick up with the QAM tuner (much better PQ than with the analog SD).


----------



## jameskollar

Just did a rescan of the QAM channels. Got MTV1, CSpan, MSNBC, and several other that were either at a commercial or my feeble mind just can't remember. The conversion to digital seems to be happening. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## AngelInAlki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a HDTV with a QAM tuner, you can go with Limited Basic for $12+/mo. and not even bother with the non-PVR STB.



Yep, that's the set up I've got right now. But only the locals channels are free. To get ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, INHD and INHD2, you'll need the STB and digital classic.


----------



## Roderick Y

I'm not at all familiar with QAM tuners in televisions; what are some examples of sets that have one?


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not at all familiar with QAM tuners in televisions; what are some examples of sets that have one?



I have a Sharp LC-37GD4U. See more info at: http://www.sharpusa.com/products/Mod...8,1394,00.html 


A quick review of some of the Sony HDTV tube models shows that they also have a QAM tuner:

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...me=specs&var2= 


I don't know for sure, but my guess would be that anything that is "HD Built-In" will have a QAM tuner... but you'll need to check each model's specs to be sure.


Steve


----------



## jameskollar

Comcast has mapped all of their analog channels to QAM channels! If you own a QAM enabled PC capture card, you owe it to youself to check out www.nightthunder.com . The software at this site will support both the DVico Fusion 3 QAM and the MYHD capture cards. Other HD cards have not been tested but should also work with this software.


You can donwload 13 days worth of guide data and schedule recordings on PC capture cards including the new QAM channels. It's late, so I'll sign off now, but if you are interested in more details, post back here.


----------



## AngelInAlki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not at all familiar with QAM tuners in televisions; what are some examples of sets that have one?



Mitsubishi
http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/televisions/default.asp


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AngelInAlki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the set up I've got right now. But only the locals channels are free. To get ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, INHD and INHD2, you'll need the STB and digital classic.



Which is ordinarily about $12.00 a month, or $3.00 a channel, assuming you want to watch all four. And that doesn't qualify you to get the HD DVR added. I'm about ready to send back the stupid Moto HD box that I never use. It's not worth the $7 or so that I pay for it, and only inertia keeps it in the house.


They did, however, just send me a letter offering the digital classic for free for the next six months. Without a box (e.g. only using a QAM tuner) that would be useless.


----------



## jhachey

How is the quality of the QAM channels compared to their analog counterparts?


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is the quality of the QAM channels compared to their analog counterparts?



Analog channels are variable in picture quality... some are good, some are bad.


For the most part, the digital channels simulcast and picked up by the QAM tuner are much better, and the picture quality appears to be much higher. I now watch analog only when the channel isn't available on Digital...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I don't know for sure, but my guess would be that anything that is "HD Built-In" will have a QAM tuner... but you'll need to check each model's specs to be sure....



I think the majority of "HD Built-In" sets today still have just an ATSC tuner - although more & more are starting to have QAM as well. Definitely check the specs....


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has mapped all of their analog channels to QAM channels! If you own a QAM enabled PC capture card, you owe it to youself to check out www.nightthunder.com . The software at this site will support both the DVico Fusion 3 QAM and the MYHD capture cards. Other HD cards have not been tested but should also work with this software..



Okay, I'm game and will give this a try. I have both a Fusion 3 and MyHD-120. I was debating which one to upgrade (to Fusion 5 or MyHD-130), but if this thing works as advertised, I think it will be the MyHD so that it can deal with QAM.


----------



## wareagle

Any indication (or guess) as to when Comcast will map the QAM channels to the STB's to replace the analog equivalents?


----------



## AngelInAlki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which is ordinarily about $12.00 a month, or $3.00 a channel, assuming you want to watch all four. And that doesn't qualify you to get the HD DVR added. I'm about ready to send back the stupid Moto HD box that I never use. It's not worth the $7 or so that I pay for it, and only inertia keeps it in the house.
> 
> 
> They did, however, just send me a letter offering the digital classic for free for the next six months. Without a box (e.g. only using a QAM tuner) that would be useless.



I'm getting the hd-pvr this weekend.


Monthly comes to:

Limited basic - $12.30

Digital Classic - $11.99

HD-pvr - $9.95


----------



## AngelInAlki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is the quality of the QAM channels compared to their analog counterparts?



They most definitely look better.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm game and will give this a try. I have both a Fusion 3 and MyHD-120. I was debating which one to upgrade (to Fusion 5 or MyHD-130), but if this thing works as advertised, I think it will be the MyHD so that it can deal with QAM.



Karyk,


The DVico card setup is the more statble of the two cards. It does everything I want! MyHD support will be added today, but there is a severe limitation in that they do not allow you to rename the output of a digital tp stream. Really sucks. I'll have a fix for that in the next dot release (1-2weeks?). For now you'd be better off with the DVico card.


Jim


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AngelInAlki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the hd-pvr this weekend.
> 
> 
> Monthly comes to:
> 
> Limited basic - $12.30
> 
> Digital Classic - $11.99
> 
> HD-pvr - $9.95



Ask them about the 6-months of free Digital Classic deal, and it may save you some of that.


----------



## hendjaz

Sorry for the rookie question but how does one figure out if the QAM channels are picked up or available on a particluar TV? We have less than 1 year old toshiba hd plasma and an panasonic ed plasma. Each is connected to a Comcast Moto hd pvr. Not sure how to look to see if the QAM channels are available in one of the TV menus or some other way.


The digital channels displayed through the pvr/receiver are not very impressive in sd, although great of course in hd. It sounds like the QAM channels produce a better quality digital sd picture than what is coming through the Moto pvr, or have I misunderstood? Thanks.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendjaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure how to look to see if the QAM channels are available in one of the TV menus or some other way.



My Sharp LCD has 2 Analog cable inputs and 1 Digital cable input, so I split the cable and put one cable into each of the Analog and Digital inputs. The QAM tuner is connected to the Digital cable input. If your TV doesn't have a digital cable input (not the same as a digital antenna input -- ATSC) then you probably don't have a QAM tuner on the TV.


----------



## jameskollar

Here is a list of the new QAM channels and what they map to. It's not complete but should give you a head start. It was caputured off a MyHD card. (PS.attched files don;t seem to be working)


D-13\tKCPQ \t13

D-22\tKTWB\t10

82-1\tKCTS\t9

82-2\tKCTS Kids ??

82-3\tKCTS \t??

82-4\tKOMO\t4

82-5\tKCTS HD\t??

83-1\tKING\t5

83-2\tKONG\t6

83-3\tKING Weather

84-1\tKIRO\t7

91-1\tESPN2\t??

91-2\tSPEED\t33

91-3\tTravel\t36

91-4\tOLN\t34

91-5\tHISTP\t37\t

91-6\tFAMILYP\t39

91-7\tNIKP\t40

91-8\tMALMRKP\t19

91-9\tTOONP\t42

91-10\tCNBC\t46

92-1\tMSNBC\t47

92-2\tFNC\t48

92-3\tCOURTP\t49

92-4\tLIFEP\t51

92-5\tARTSP\t52

92-6\tFOODP\t35

92-7\tTNTP\t54

92-8\tTBSP\t55

92-9\tUSAP\t58

92-10\tVH1P\t62

109-1\tNFL\t??

112-1\tsports\t??

116-1\tMTV2\t64

116-2\tETVP\t65

116-3\tBRAVO\t66

116-4\tAZN\t??

116-5\tsports\t??

116-6\tGOLF\t69

116-7\tHGTV\t68

116-8\tjewelry\t??

116-9\tUWTV\t??

116-10\tNASA\t??

117-1\tBETP\t56

117-2\tFXP\t60

117-3\tOXYGENP\t50

117-5\tTLCP\t38

117-6\tSPIKEP\t57

117-7\tSFIFIP\t59

117-8\tAMCP\t67

117-9\tCOMDEYP\t60

117-10\tMTVP\t63

117-11\tCMTVP\t61

118-1\tCSPAN\t??

118-2\tCSPAN2\t??

118-3\tANIMALPLANET ??

118-4\tTRAVEL\t??

118-5\t??\t??

118-6\t??\t??

118-7\tHSN\t??

118-8\tQVC\t??

118-9\tCNN\t44

 

map.txt 0.9521484375k . file


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendjaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rookie question but how does one figure out if the QAM channels are picked up or available on a particluar TV? We have less than 1 year old toshiba hd plasma and an panasonic ed plasma. Each is connected to a Comcast Moto hd pvr. Not sure how to look to see if the QAM channels are available in one of the TV menus or some other way.
> 
> 
> The digital channels displayed through the pvr/receiver are not very impressive in sd, although great of course in hd. It sounds like the QAM channels produce a better quality digital sd picture than what is coming through the Moto pvr, or have I misunderstood? Thanks.



Unless your TV owners manual explicitly says it has a built-in "QAM tuner" or "Digital Cable tuner", then it probably doesn't.


The QAM channels they're talking about are "digital simulcasts" of regular analog cable channels - part of Comcast's eventual migration to an all-digital service. Comcast has started feeding them over their cable signal for testing, but they haven't officially turned them on yet. People with QAM (digital cable) tuners in their TVs are just getting an early sneak peek at these channels. When it's ready, they'll enable this feature on all our set top boxes - presumably in the near future.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the new QAM channels and what they map to. It's not complete but should give you a head start.



I assume that the STB channel numbers are listed for reference only, and that "91-2 SPEED 33" doesn't mean that the digital simulcast will be there if I tune to channel 33 (yet).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume that the STB channel numbers are listed for reference only, and that "91-2 SPEED 33" doesn't mean that the digital simulcast will be there if I tune to channel 33 (yet).



I think those are the existing analog channels for those networks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think those are the existing analog channels for those networks.



That's why I said "reference". When the digital simulcast is complete, the digital versions will appear on those STB channels in place of the analog signals, so then the presence of those numbers on the list will be for more than reference purposes. I just wanted clarification that the signals have not yet been mapped to the STB channels.


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the new QAM channels and what they map to. It's not complete but should give you a head start. It was caputured off a MyHD card. (PS.attched files don;t seem to be working)
> 
> 
> [snip]



I wonder if the QAM channel mapping is region-specific. For example, 82.2 for me is KCTS-HD, 82.4 is KCTS-DT, and 82.5 is KOMO-TV. I also see FSN on 116.1 and KIRO-TV on 84.2. I'm in South Bellevue...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume that the STB channel numbers are listed for reference only, and that "91-2 SPEED 33" doesn't mean that the digital simulcast will be there if I tune to channel 33 (yet).



Yes, the STB channels are for reference only. BTW: I don't expect the analog channels to go away. Instead, I suspect they'll map these stations to a new channel range. Unless they reshuffle, one scheme would be to put the digital channels at the STB channel number + 1000. But I have no insight into this.


----------



## wareagle

I was under the impression that when digital simulcast is first implemented the analog signals will remain at the same channels when selected without the STB. Tuning the STB to those channels will get you the digital equivalent. Eventually the analog channels will disappear, but only when there is a low-cost solution to providing access to the digital signals for those who don't currently use the STB. I definitely can't foresee any changes to the channel mapping of the analog channels, as long as they exist, since that would create needless confusion for the majority of the Comcast subscribers.


----------



## jameskollar

Karyk,


The MyHD setup for ReplayNT has been vetted and is now on my website. Unfortunately, it can only create file nams based on MYHD's protocol. I hope to have a fix soon.


Jim


BTW: Wareagle, you're probably right about the channel renumbering, at least I hope so!


----------



## Roderick Y

I am picking up a lot of the channels on that QAM list above, with a Limited Basic Comcast cable subscription and my new Samsung HLR5037W. Does anybody know if this is normal or somewhat peculiar? I had no idea that even I would have "preliminary" access to those channels (until Comcast implements a complete digital transition).


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AngelInAlki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the hd-pvr this weekend.
> 
> 
> Monthly comes to:
> 
> Limited basic - $12.30
> 
> Digital Classic - $11.99
> 
> HD-pvr - $9.95



That's exactly what I wanted. Maybe I should try another rep for I know they often give different answers.


Do you have Internet too, such that you're really just paying about $22.00? If so, I wonder if that's the reason for the different answer?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Karyk,
> 
> 
> The DVico card setup is the more statble of the two cards. It does everything I want! MyHD support will be added today, but there is a severe limitation in that they do not allow you to rename the output of a digital tp stream. Really sucks. I'll have a fix for that in the next dot release (1-2weeks?). For now you'd be better off with the DVico card.
> 
> 
> Jim



Well, right now I have only the Fusion 3 and MyHD-120, the latter of which doesn't do QAM at all, so I'm more than 1-2 weeks away from doing any QAM with a MyHD card.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the new QAM channels and what they map to. It's not complete but should give you a head start. It was caputured off a MyHD card. (PS.attched files don;t seem to be working)
> 
> 
> D-13 KCPQ 13
> 
> D-22 KTWB 10
> 
> 82-1 KCTS 9
> 
> 82-2 KCTS Kids ??
> 
> 82-3 KCTS ??
> 
> 82-4 KOMO 4
> 
> 82-5 KCTS HD ??
> 
> 83-1 KING 5
> 
> 83-2 KONG 6
> 
> 83-3 KING Weather



Komo is 82-5 on my system (Fusion w/ Comcast in Seattle proper)


KCPQ is 81 on my system, but it shows up differently than the other channels. Is it HD or not?


----------



## Baldone01

Any of you Comcast users having this problem? I posted this to the Seattle OTA thread earlier.


"Since I can't receive any of the Seattle stations OTA, I have to rely on my local cableco (Wave) to receive the locals in HD. For the last several days, I'm not receiving KOMO in HD at all (SD signal only). Wave claims that it's a problem @ KOMO & that it's being worked on (involves replacing a defective part @ KOMO per Wave). I haven't seen a single post about this. Is Wave the only ones having this problem?"


----------



## wareagle

Wave/KOMO-HD outage -- no problem with Comcast in Seattle, so it must be a local issue for you.


----------



## hendjaz

"Unless your TV owners manual explicitly says it has a built-in "QAM tuner" or "Digital Cable tuner", then it probably doesn't. "



Thanks for the helpful responses to my earlier rookie question. They were helpful and as a result I was able to find that the Panasonic plasma which has an ATSC tuner was able to find the QAM channels by navigating through some of the onscreen menus and doing a channel scan. Oddly the owner's manual makes no mention of anything other than the ATSC tuner which I thought was just for the OTA digital reception but when connected to the Comcast cable rather than an antenna I was able to find all the QAM channels listed by others here.


Has anyone found any of the HD movie channels such as Starz, Showtime ect. or are they all still scrambled? There were so many channels and subchannels I could not be sure I viewed them all and did not find any obvious HD content on at the time I looked. Thanks again for the good pointers and information.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendjaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Has anyone found any of the HD movie channels such as Starz, Showtime ect. or are they all still scrambled? There were so many channels and subchannels I could not be sure I viewed them all and did not find any obvious HD content on at the time I looked. Thanks again for the good pointers and information.



They are "scrambled". They have the 5C1 flag set.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are "scrambled". They have the 5C1 flag set.



FYI - the 5C flags are only relevant to Firewire, not QAM. 5C (aka "DTCP") is the encryption technology used between your set-top box and other Firewire-equipped devices. The technology used to scramble premium QAM channels between the cableco head-end and your set-top box is Motorola's Digicipher II (I think).


----------



## consumertalks

I've been an Arizona softball fan for awhile, so I'm happy that ESPN HD carries the games sometimes. Today was the second game I recorded, and the second time that I didn't get to see the full game. The first time I missed the final inning, today I missed the extra innings. Isn't there something Comcast can do (send a signal?) to manually change the end time? It's extremely frustrating to pay for a DVR (I actually have two now), and miss the end of the game. Instead of a block of time, why not have an electronic marker to signal the beginning and end of the game, so the DVR actually records the program instead of the block of time it's "scheduled"? Varying times at the end of games is nothing new with sports.


Is there anyone from Comcast that can answer this?


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *consumertalks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been an Arizona softball fan for awhile, so I'm happy that ESPN HD carries the games sometimes. Today was the second game I recorded, and the second time that I didn't get to see the full game. The first time I missed the final inning, today I missed the extra innings. Isn't there something Comcast can do (send a signal?) to manually change the end time? It's extremely frustrating to pay for a DVR (I actually have two now), and miss the end of the game. Instead of a block of time, why not have an electronic marker to signal the beginning and end of the game, so the DVR actually records the program instead of the block of time it's "scheduled"? Varying times at the end of games is nothing new with sports.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone from Comcast that can answer this?




If it is a important game to me... then I usually just set it to record the next half hour or hour show that is on after... just in case!!!

I don't think there is anything else that can be done.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidr2340* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it is a important game to me... then I usually just set it to record the next half hour or hour show that is on after... just in case!!!
> 
> I don't think there is anything else that can be done.



Doh!







I never thought about changing the time at the end, you are my hero.


Brilliant!


----------



## jimre

I doubt they'll ever be able to do anything like pushing a signal to your box telling it the current show will run over, at least not with the current architecture. Current DVRs all seems to be based on a once-a-day (at most) program guide download.


Closest thing I've seen is on Replay TVs, there's a semi-un-documented feature called "Sportsguard". When enabled, it automatically pads any programming by XX minutes (you choose the amount) but only if a) the program's category is Sports, and b) there's nothing already scheduled to record in the subsequent timeslot.


----------



## camdelong

I always do 90 mins over when I record Nascar.... Who knows how long that will ever go....


My wife gets till Sat to clear out the soaps before Sunday so I have the whole thing full for me!!!!


----------



## djmattyb

Does this look right to everyone? I want to make sure I'm not double paying for any services. I have digital cable as well as a cable modem from Comcast.


Monthly Charge(s)

06/08 - 07/07 Digital Classic Package 11.99

Includes: Digital Classic and 1 Standard Digital Set-top Receiver and Remote If Applicable.


06/08 - 07/07 Basic Cable Includes 42.99

(limited Cable $11.39 and Expanded Cable $31.60)


06/08 - 07/07 DVR Service 9.95


06/08 - 07/07 High-speed Internet 45.95

Modem Lease and Multi-product Cable Discount

Subtotal 110.88


Taxes & Fee(s)


06/01 State Sales Tax .16

06/01 State Sales Tax .27

06/01 Franchise Fee 3.54

06/01 FCC Regulatory Fee .06

Subtotal 4.03

Balance Due $ 114.91


----------



## wareagle

...of missed programming.


Now that all the TNT-HD NBA playoff games are over it's time to speculate about how nice the "Into the West" miniseries (starting 6/10) would look in HD. Let's hope they rerun it some day in the far future when we actually can see for ourselves.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...of missed programming.
> 
> 
> Now that all the TNT-HD NBA playoff games are over it's time to speculate about how nice the "Into the West" miniseries (starting 6/10) would look in HD. Let's hope they rerun it some day in the far future when we actually can see for ourselves.



I feel the same way about "The 4000" on USA. The intro slaps us with "filmed in HD" like it makes a difference. Is USA HD available anywhere??


----------



## djmattyb

I just got an email from Comcast. I followed the link and there was an ad for TNT in HD, it's an ad for Into The West. Doesn't Comcast check what they offer before they send out an ad for it?

http://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/co...48&cell=330070 


Also, when you click on the left hand side where it says HDTV Programming, TNT is listed under Premium channels with HBO, Showtime, Starz and Cinemax. Huh? Is TNTHD a 'premium' channel (no commercials)?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Monthly Charge(s)
> 
> 06/08 - 07/07 Digital Classic Package 11.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Classic and 1 Standard Digital Set-top Receiver and Remote If Applicable.



I am being charged $15.99 for the identical features....hmmmmmm


All else matches my bill


----------



## djmattyb

Thanks Burger. Sounds like I shouldn't call to complain about how expensive it is, they might realize I'm not paying enough.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got an email from Comcast. I followed the link and there was an ad for TNT in HD, it's an ad for Into The West. Doesn't Comcast check what they offer before they send out an ad for it?
> 
> http://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/co...48&cell=330070
> 
> 
> Also, when you click on the left hand side where it says HDTV Programming, TNT is listed under Premium channels with HBO, Showtime, Starz and Cinemax. Huh? Is TNTHD a 'premium' channel (no commercials)?



I have TNTHD (dish) and they show commericals. It's not considered a "premium" channel like HBO on dish. You get it with their HD Pack.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

anyone else get a message on their DVR box about a parental control software upgrade?\\


----------



## burger23

I just got a phone message...

As well as a message on my Mot 6412


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else get a message on their DVR box about a parental control software upgrade?\\



Yup. The software update today knocked the GUI off my DCT-2000 for a couple hours, and wiped the Guide on my 6412 from 5:00PM afterwards until about 4ish.


----------



## jeff28

MY 2000 is still just a black screen. I'm in my office just listenting to radio over the internet (as I work), waiting for cable to come back.


----------



## hendjaz

I received the messages about software update too but no problems with the interface and scrolling through channels. In a quick view I did not see any new channels (i.e. the now long over due TNT-HD). Any clue as to what the update did?


Footnote/correction: the upgrade was to the on-screen guide per the message. See any differences?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendjaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any clue as to what the update did?



Probably made it so that the clock continues to appear even after you set the software to not display a clock EVEN IF you unplug the box.


Who cares. I just found the address to return my box. I probably paid over $7.00 per viewing hour considering how little I used the thing. I have the cable hooked to my Fusion card at the moment.


----------



## Tydalwave1

Here in Spokane we received the Microsoft guide on the DCT 2000s, we still had the nasty tan guide on them. We received the same message on both our 2000 and our 6412 (which has had the Microsoft Guide for awhile now). Everything seems the same on the 6412.


----------



## meo

Does anyone know if Comcast is going to carry any Seattle Mariner baseball games in HD like they did last year. Direct TV has 40 of them but so far I have not heard if Comcast will.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is going to carry any Seattle Mariner baseball games in HD like they did last year. Direct TV has 40 of them but so far I have not heard if Comcast will.



Scroll back a few pages in this thread .... the answer is that Comcast is not. DirecTV worked out some sort of exclusive for those games this year.


----------



## stevelee

Looks like my QAM channel assignment changed, and the encrypted channels are once again encrypted. Here's what I have:


81.1 KCPQ (was 13.1)

81.2 KTWB (was 22.1)

82.1 KCTS

82.2 KCTS-HD

82.3 KCTS Learns

82.4 KCTS-DT

82.5 KOMO

83.1 KING

83.2 KONG

83.3 NBC Weather Plus

84.1 KIRO (was 84.2)


----------



## Baldone01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scroll back a few pages in this thread .... the answer is that Comcast is not. DirecTV worked out some sort of exclusive for those games this year.



Not sure about 'exclusive', my cableco-Wave, has all 40 of the Mariner games in HD that DirecTV has.


----------



## jimre

Not exclusive. Just that Comcast is too cheap to pay what Fox Sports is asking.


----------



## keithaxis

It isn't comcast. It is rupert murdock, who owns FOX, FoxsportsNET and Directv. Basically he is putting the games in HD on directv for his foxsportsnet affiliates that do not have an HD channel such as FoxsportsNW (which does not have HD channel). He then, from my understanding wanted 4 times the amount that comcast paid last year for them to show this years games in HD. Comcast rightfully chose to stay pat instead of being overcharged by mr Murdock...I have both services so I am in delight when they show HD M's. I think I have seen 10 games in HD this year of M's and one of them was even an away game in Tampa....I think next year we will have a Comcast sports net station and they will try to get the games away from Fox Sports net....


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have TNTHD (dish) and they show commericals. It's not considered a "premium" channel like HBO on dish. You get it with their HD Pack.



Worse than that, they also edit for time and content, just like any other commercial-driven station. I can always record and skip the commercials, but having a movie cut like that really reduces the number of theatrical movies I would watch on TNT-HD. At least this series was produced to meet broadcast standards and won't need censoring.


Rich N.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It isn't comcast. It is rupert murdock, who owns FOX, FoxsportsNET and Directv. Basically he is putting the games in HD on directv for his foxsportsnet affiliates that do not have an HD channel such as FoxsportsNW (which does not have HD channel). He then, from my understanding wanted 4 times the amount that comcast paid last year for them to show this years games in HD. Comcast rightfully chose to stay pat instead of being overcharged by mr Murdock...I have both services so I am in delight when they show HD M's. I think I have seen 10 games in HD this year of M's and one of them was even an away game in Tampa....I think next year we will have a Comcast sports net station and they will try to get the games away from Fox Sports net....



No, when other media outlets (DirecTV, most other area cable providers, ...) are perfectly happy to pay what Fox is asking - then it is very much Comcast's fault for being too cheap. As for "wanting 4 times the amount that comcast paid last year" - that's a joke, since they only got the AUDIO from Fox last year for Mariners HD games. The actual HD VIDEO production came from NHK-Japan, not Fox, and I'm sure they paid next to nothing to use that feed. Also, there was a previous post here saying that Comcast only offered to cover Fox's additional HD production costs; no profit. That's called being cheap.


----------



## keithaxis

Go look in other city threads Jimre. They only have the option of viewing on directv also unless they have Foxsportsnet HD. From my research most other regions are showing the games only on Directv 95..and I will say it again. DirecTv is FOX and Fox is direcTv. So these extra HD games are being offered to DirecTv. The guy above who is able to view the HD M's games on cable is a rare case. Maybe Murdock owns that guys small cable company...


----------



## r_e_l

i heard that showtime and Xbox and Comcast has a special promotions theses days ... i saw (couldn't hear where i was) an add and even read something about it on the web. however i couldn't find anything about the promotion not on www.sho.com not www.xbox.com not www.comcast.com ....


anyone knows what is the offering and what are its limitation?


thanks


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like my QAM channel assignment changed, and the encrypted channels are once again encrypted. Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 81.1 KCPQ (was 13.1)
> 
> 81.2 KTWB (was 22.1)
> 
> 82.1 KCTS
> 
> 82.2 KCTS-HD
> 
> 82.3 KCTS Learns
> 
> 82.4 KCTS-DT
> 
> 82.5 KOMO
> 
> 83.1 KING
> 
> 83.2 KONG
> 
> 83.3 NBC Weather Plus
> 
> 84.1 KIRO (was 84.2)



Mine didn't change here in Seattle (at least for Komo, King and Kiro--the only ones I use).


----------



## COVERkreator

Anyone else get pause and breakup on the end of "Late Night"?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COVERkreator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else get pause and breakup on the end of "Late Night"?



With Conan? I don't know, but I have had some sort of wierd issue with my recording of The Late Show w/ Leno this week. I suspect it's some sort of signal issue.


----------



## xkode2002

I signed up for the InHD guide email a while back and recently received a survey about new InHD channels that they were considering. I hate to say it, but I was actually a little excited to help them out since there's not that much great HD content out there. But when I saw the two new channels they were testing... jeez, what a bunch of crap.


One, tentatively titled "MEN" (Men's Entertainment Network), described as:

_Introducing a new channel that's in sync with the aspirations, spirit and lifestyle of successful men. The channel will be a showcase for your HDTV and home theater. It's your home on television with shows that match many of your interests and give you a road map for how to get the most out of life - like sports & music, health & indulgence, cars & gadgets, leisure & adventure, food, wine, travel and the good things in life. All presented with intelligence and wit, style and substance, and in larger-than-life HD and surround sound._


Hmmm... Not interesting.


The other one, tentatively titled "Versus", described as:

_Introducing a new channel that goes beyond sports to cover the drama and excitement of all kinds of competition. You'll see a variety of sports including MLB, college sports, AFL, extreme sports, golf and tennis. You'll also see Poker Tournaments and new kinds of challenges from Speed Golf to Competitive Eating. The channel will feature business and political showdowns, reality elimination shows and the quests to break major world records. Whether it's the battle to the finals or the battle of the sexes, you'll find it here. And this new channel brings all of this to you in larger-than-life HD, and surround sound._


Competitive *eating*? Are you frickin' kidding me?


So I guess the guys at InHD aren't very smart or creative and they clearly have no taste.


Which makes me wonder when is Comcast going to do a deal with Mark Cuban (smart and probably an idol of many of us)? When are we going to get HDNet?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xkode2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I signed up for the InHD guide email a while back and recently received a survey about new InHD channels that they were considering. I hate to say it, but I was actually a little excited to help them out since there's not that much great HD content out there. But when I saw the two new channels they were testing... jeez, what a bunch of crap.
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> Competitive *eating*? Are you frickin' kidding me?
> 
> 
> . . .



Actually, I always did want to see one eating-related scene in HD. Remember the eating contest in the movie "Stand By Me"? Now that's ENTERTAIMNENT!!


----------



## ericjut

Anybody watched Tarzan yesterday on KOMO and experienced audio breakups (~0.5-1.0 seconds)?


I got 3 breakups at around 15 minutes in the movie and then 2-3 breakups again at about an hour in it. There was about 10 seconds between the breakups within each group.


I tried playing with the audio compression options without any luck.


I'm also having serious breakups (audio + video) with Discovery and InHD1-2, but since the locals seemed to come in rather well, I didn't care about that until now. I would just like to confirm if others had the breakups on KOMO yesterday.


Thanks.


-eric


----------



## Karyk

Yes, I think it's the same old KOMO issue. Fortunately, it's getting better, but it will be nice when it's fixed.


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xkode2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder when is Comcast going to do a deal with Mark Cuban (smart and probably an idol of many of us)? When are we going to get HDNet?



Wow, I haven't heard that INHD was looking to expand its channel lineup. Of course, the channels themselves are hardly compelling, but....


Could anything be more explicit indicating that Comcast will never get HDNET?


It does seem silly for INHD to investigate new channels without covering the one area that HDNET has an obvious superiority: News-type shows. Both World Report and Deadline are going to supported by a world-wide system of HD stringers (this directly from MCuban in another thread). And we lose out.


Oh, well, in 5 years or so we may actually see some local (in the Baltlimore DMA) or national HD news.


Rich N.


----------



## xkode2002

Does Comcast own part of InHD? Is it certain they won't take HDNet?


----------



## jimre

from INHD.com:


INHD and INHD2 are owned and operated by iN DEMAND Networks--the company's shareholders are Comcast iN DEMAND Holdings, Inc., Cox Communications Holdings, Inc., and Time Warner Entertainment - Advance/Newhouse Partnership.


----------



## xkode2002

Hardly seems exclusive given that iN DEMAND ownership is shared by Comcast's competetion as well. I think that implies there's still hope.


----------



## jimre

Of INHD's three owners (all cable companies) - only Time/Warner seems to offer HDNET on their cable system. Given how cheap Comcast is - I'd guess the only way they'd offer HDNET was if Mark Cuban paid them.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i heard that showtime and Xbox and Comcast has a special promotions theses days ... i saw (couldn't hear where i was) an add and even read something about it on the web. however i couldn't find anything about the promotion not on www.sho.com not www.xbox.com not www.comcast.com ....
> 
> 
> anyone knows what is the offering and what are its limitation?
> 
> 
> thanks



Anyone?


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am being charged $15.99 for the identical features....hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> All else matches my bill




I'm also charged $15.99 for this component, but it is worded, "Digital Plus Package $15.99 Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus and 1 Standard Digital Set-Top Receiver and Remote if Applicable".


So, what is "Digial Plus" that "Digital Classic" isn't? Obviously not the Mariners HD broadcasts... (sigh...)


BYW, not surprisingly, I never received the courtesy of a reply from either Comcast or the Mariners to my "why no Mariniers HD boradcasts on Comcast this year" e-mail which I posted here last month before e-mailing to those two non-responsive discretionary dollar entertainment companies... The lack of any response comes as no real surprise, as they are each among the least Customer Service oriented companies I've ever had the misfortune to deal with... (other than perhaps for each of Comcast's predacessor entities - AT&T Cable, Viavom, Teleprompter, etc. all of which came from the same mold...)


----------



## wareagle

The cable ownership changes but the local management seems to remain the same, which is why the communication skills never seem to improve. They need an injection of Mark Cuban attitude, I think.


----------



## sastimac

What happened to the Mariner games in HD?


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to the Mariner games in HD?



See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5641129 and all of the other posts related to DirecTV getting the Mariners in HD (but not Comcast)


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to the Mariner games in HD?




Rather like a sucker's shell game in which subscribers are the victims, this year they seem to be under the Direct TV walnut shell... Where will they be hidden next year? Who knows... (Place your bets, anyone?) Very shabby showing (though quite typical and not at all unexpected given the players...) by the Mariners, Comcast and Fox, all three...


----------



## Roderick Y

I never subscribed to any HD or digital cable service but for a few weeks I picked up a bunch of digital and HD on my new Samsung DLP set, presumably via the QAM tuner. Now I'm no longer picking them up. My guess is that Comcast decided to scramble them or otherwise safeguard them from such...liberal reception?


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never subscribed to any HD or digital cable service but for a few weeks I picked up a bunch of digital and HD on my new Samsung DLP set, presumably via the QAM tuner. Now I'm no longer picking them up. My guess is that Comcast decided to scramble them or otherwise safeguard them from such...liberal reception?



That was my experience too. They're probably protecting their revenue stream from those of us who have Limited Basic. You should still be able to get the broadcast stations in digital and HD, since those *are* free with Limited Basic.


----------



## billymac

have we gotten any new HD channels lately?


i've been out of the loop for a while


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have we gotten any new HD channels lately?
> 
> 
> i've been out of the loop for a while




To my knowledge, just one fewer, as in the previously discussed, "no Mariners HD broadcasts" this year...


----------



## golu

I dont watch Baseball so I dont know much about it.


But I just saw SEA vs SD going on 113 in HD. Finally baseball game in HD this year on Comcast.


_Golu.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont watch Baseball so I dont know much about it.
> 
> 
> But I just saw SEA vs SD going on 113 in HD. Finally baseball game in HD this year on Comcast.
> 
> 
> _Golu.



It's only Fox Widescreen, which I believe is 480p.


----------



## burger23

A quick look reveals that FOX 113 will televise the Mariners again NEXT SATURDAY against Texas at 1PM


----------



## Karyk

And more likely than not, that won't be HD either.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=552825


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's only Fox Widescreen, which I believe is 480p.



On QAM 81.1 (Fox HD) my display shows 720P, but it's definitely not an HD source given its fuzziness. The Yankees/Red Sox game a week or two ago on Fox HD had much better PQ, and was probably HD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On QAM 81.1 (Fox HD) my display shows 720P, but it's definitely not an HD source given its fuzziness. The Yankees/Red Sox game a week or two ago on Fox HD had much better PQ, and was probably HD.



Anything shown on that channle would show 720p. They upconvert it.


Even the clearly SD commercials would show 720p. If they didn't upconvert it, and show everything in one resolution, some TVs would go through gyrations as it switched back and forth.


----------



## xkode2002

Does anybody know if there will be anything from the LIVE8 concerts broadcast in HD available via Comcast? I know that MTV is showing it all day and will have some of it on several stations (there are 8 concerts, after all), but MTV, MTV2, and VH1 all are analog and look like shyte on my 92" screen.


I was just watching the InHD Duran Duran concert in 1080i DD5.1 and hoping that I could get something nearly that nice looking for LIVE8 where they'll have other dinosaurs I loved growing up reunited (Pink Floyd among others).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xkode2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if there will be anything from the LIVE8 concerts broadcast in HD available via Comcast?




There's a listing for Live8 on KOMO Saturday, 7/2, 8-10PM, but it's not labeled HD. A search reveals no HD listings (at least through Tuesday, 7/5, which is where my guide stops).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a listing for Live8 on KOMO Saturday, 7/2, 8-10PM, but it's not labeled HD. A search reveals no HD listings (at least through Tuesday, 7/5, which is where my guide stops).



Worse, is that the show will not be broadcast in Dolby Digital. KOMO is actaully quite good at providing the DD 5.1 flag. For example, Empire which is on next week shows up as DD 5.1 and HD.


----------



## xkode2002

If it's only 2 hours I hardly see how it would even be all that interesting anyway. Likely just to have a few highlights. I'm really surprised that InHD or HDNet aren't picking it up. Then again, they have pretty lame budgets and a live HD telecast from 8 spots around the globe probably ain't cheap.


----------



## Nausicaa

Due to heavy partying over the weekend in San Antonio, and getting up at the equivalent of 2am PDT to get home, I was not awake for the evening's fireworks so I set the DVR to catch KOMO and KING.


Once again, KING wins this one hands down, with an actual 16:9 HDTV broadcast that just destroyed the limp 4:3 SD KOMO offering. Where KOMO colors were muted (the sky was grey), KING's popped. Didn't bother with KCPQ or KIRO, since KCPQ's showing last year was even lamer then KOMO's (which I TiVo'd back then as we had just the 62xx non-DVR model).


----------



## jeff28

I actually thought the NBC broadcast from New York City was the best of all last night (comparing to the KING/Seattle and the PBS/Washington DC). NBC did a great job. They seemed to always have the camera pointed at the right place, at the right time. The HD production, the color and the sound mixing were all brilliant.


----------



## Jiff

KING's picture was great but they were mostly too zoomed in or too wide. Lk Union and Ivar's sure pailed in comparison to the huge NY display. Too bad there aren't many places to see both Lk Union and Ivars.


At the start of the KING coverage did anyone else hear the two young men talking over Dennis Bounds for about 30 seconds? At first I thought they were technicians for KING but they said things like "we don't know here the hell we are", "they told us us to watch this bombed out building". Weird, sounded like they may have been in Iraq.


----------



## jeff28

yes I heard the phone call and figured it must have been someone's cell phone or something interfering with their communications. I was wondering if it went out over channel 5 analog as well.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I heard it too , was really wierd


i should have kept it on the DVR for further analysis


----------



## COVERkreator

I mostly watch my programs between 11pm-3am. Things are starting to annoy me. Half the time I'm getting guide updates/slow menus. When do they do this? Because it seems everytime I'm trying to watch/surf I get the guide update message.


----------



## rsmithx

So not sure if this question goes in this forum or somewhere else, but since I live in the Seattle area (Shelton actually) I figure you guys might be able to tell me. I just purchased my TH-42PD50U and am getting ready to experience HD for the first time. I know that there is probobly no chance in the world of me picking up OTA HD signals, but I was wondering since the PD50U comes with an ATSC tuner with QMA can I order just Limited Basic cable from Comcast (12.95 a month or whatever it is) and pick up the "must carries" HD broadcasts, or will I only get an SD signal without subscribing to their Digital Classic service. Basically Comcast wants to charge me an additional 9.95 or whatever it is for Digital Classic, plus the $5 for the STB, which I would be fine paying, but above and beyond that they claim they won't offer HD with limited basic and that I would be required to update to expanded/extended whatever it is basic that is 40.99/month plus all the digital charges which takes me over $60! If that is what I have to do, that is what I have to do, but I really could care less for all the additional cable channels, I really don't watch that much TV, but I would love to have KING, KONG, KCPQ, etc in HD if possible... for a reasonable price of $15-$25/month, not the $60/month that Comcast wants to shaft me with by forcing me to buy service I don't even want.


Okay, I am finished ranting, does anyone know if I can pick up the local HD broadcasts with limited basic? Comcast reps claim no, but I think other people have hinted that in fact they are disseminating misinformation (which wouldn't be the first time) so maybe someone here can chime in with a definitive answer.


Ryan


----------



## Karyk

You should be able to get the HD locals with just a QAM tuner, unless Shelton is somehow different that most the rest of the country.


----------



## stevelee

I have Limited Basic Analog cable in Bellevue from Comcast, and am getting the must carry stations in Digital/HD. The HD that I get depends on the station (KCTS-HD is offered only after 5PM), but that's not different than what you get OTA. In my opinion, even the non-HD digital channels are better than their equivalent analog versions.


Comcast is correct that for ESPN-HD and the other "premium" HD channels you'd need to spend much more $$$.


----------



## wareagle

Minor improvement -- KCTS-HD (108) is now available at 3PM instead of 5PM.


----------



## mpalmer7

I have been a loyal Directv customer for about 6 years now but I have finally decided to switch to Comcast. I remember when I first got DTV, and I swore I would never go to cable again. Their picture quality was the best in the business and they offered the most channels at a good price. I have been a HDTV customer for about 2 1/2 years but I have finally had enough of Directv.


I am not bitter towards Directv, but I am just dissapointed. I would try and convince everyone I know how great Directv was, but I really feel that they are taking advantage of their customers. It seems like they charge us HDTV customers for every cent, and don't appreciate how much money we spend. From equipment prices, to the lack of new HDTV channels for the past couple of years, it has finally time for me to leave. I will miss my NFL sunday ticket, but I will save a lot of money each year!


Now I am sure that now that I am quitting, the MPEG4 hardware will come out and locals will finally show up in HD. But I have to stay strong at least for a year, and see that Directv is showing the love that HD customers deserve.


Sorry I had to vent, but now to my question. How do my fellow Seattle forum vistors like Comcast in Seattle? I am getting the PVR, but I was curious how the quality of the signal is and how do you like the hardware? I know that I am going to lose HDnet and HDnet movies, and the great Univeral HD (I will miss you Battlestar Galatica) but I will gain all my locals, InHD, Starz and Cinemax in HD. any feedback would be great on Comast in Seattle.


Directv and Tivo, we had some good times together, and I will think of you fondly.


----------



## jagouar

there should be a seattle thread in the local forums... ask there.


----------



## Da Truth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpalmer7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been a loyal Directv customer for about 6 years now but I have finally decided to switch to Comcast. I remember when I first got DTV, and I swore I would never go to cable again. Their picture quality was the best in the business and they offered the most channels at a good price. I have been a HDTV customer for about 2 1/2 years but I have finally had enough of Directv.
> 
> 
> I am not bitter towards Directv, but I am just dissapointed. I would try and convince everyone I know how great Directv was, but I really feel that they are taking advantage of their customers. It seems like they charge us HDTV customers for every cent, and don't appreciate how much money we spend. From equipment prices, to the lack of new HDTV channels for the past couple of years, it has finally time for me to leave. I will miss my NFL sunday ticket, but I will save a lot of money each year!
> 
> 
> Now I am sure that now that I am quitting, the MPEG4 hardware will come out and locals will finally show up in HD. But I have to stay strong at least for a year, and see that Directv is showing the love that HD customers deserve.
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to vent, but now to my question. How do my fellow Seattle forum vistors like Comcast in Seattle? I am getting the PVR, but I was curious how the quality of the signal is and how do you like the hardware? I know that I am going to lose HDnet and HDnet movies, and the great Univeral HD (I will miss you Battlestar Galatica) but I will gain all my locals, InHD, Starz and Cinemax in HD. any feedback would be great on Comast in Seattle.
> 
> 
> Directv and Tivo, we had some good times together, and I will think of you fondly.



Wow this is like the same exact situation as mine (except I'm in Chicago). I loved D* and swore I'd never go back to Comcast, until I discovered HD. Now I'm giddy as a schoolgirl waiting for them to bring me my HDDVR on Thursday for a monthly fee less than I pay with D*.


I've been looking around, there's a lot of PVR threads in the HDTV Hardware or Recorder section. I don't know if it's different in different areas, but I'll be getting the 6412


----------



## sandiegojoe

I need D* for sunday ticket. I've been dissapointed with PQ, but figure their new Mpeg4 format will put them back at the top of the game in no time. (Of course, i'm in the LA market, so I'll be getting the benefits early)


----------



## WiFi-Spy

check out the Motorola 6412 with MSTV (washington only) thread in the HDTV recorder forum....


----------



## Karyk

Check out the Seattle thread. Bottom line, great HD PQ for locals, somewhat problematic DVR. I only have the limited basic, which is $3.95 a month after $10.00 broadband discount.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

got to keep the thread alive......


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is correct that for ESPN-HD and the other "premium" HD channels you'd need to spend much more $$$.



Yup, I got the same story. I'm sure they could easily do it, but the CSRs can only tell us what they've been told.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

We could complain about TNT-HD.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> got to keep the thread alive......


----------



## Weil

I live in South King and last spring I complained that I was losing my HD every day at noon. It returned before dinner. They fixed it (after 3 different visits). Now I am losing all HD around 5 pm and it returns around 8. Last night, all local channels 104-113, 173, and 663-665 went out for 3 hours. Did anyone else lose their service? I wanted to watch pbs (108)!


----------



## camdelong

I was listening to Mitch in the morning on KJR AM and he was taking calls about whatever. This guy calls up and said, "Mitch and Sandmeyer, you do the the Comcast commericals, maybe you could use that for us and get us some TNT-HD or ESPN-HD."


Mitch said something like, "Well I almost said it but I can't, just hang tight, something is on the way."


Now I hope it's another channel but it might mean another fee. :^)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camdelong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was listening to Mitch in the morning on KJR AM and he was taking calls about whatever. This guy calls up and said, "Mitch and Sandmeyer, you do the the Comcast commericals, maybe you could use that for us and get us some TNT-HD or ESPN-HD."
> 
> 
> Mitch said something like, "Well I almost said it but I can't, just hang tight, something is on the way."
> 
> 
> Now I hope it's another channel but it might mean another fee. :^)




I wonder what possible benefit the local Comcast commandant derives from keeping customers in the dark about plans to add channels -- especially those for which contracts already have been negotiated. It just seems dumb to me.


----------



## camdelong

Very true indeed.....


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah, no kidding huh? It's not like they are in an industry with any competition.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder what possible benefit the local Comcast commandant derives from keeping customers in the dark about plans to add channels -- especially those for which contracts already have been negotiated. It just seems dumb to me.


----------



## rickeame

Okay, I have a small problem -- Dan the Antenna man (Hi Dan!) put in an HD antenna for me and used a Channel Master amp. Problem is, my son ripped the 0747 preamp power thing from it's place and a connector came off of it. Now I can't get HD until I replace that power box (0747). Where in the seattle area can I get one of those pronto?


----------



## JamesMH

I seems I only get KCTS HD & SD (the ugly logo channel), ABC and WB in HD only, are CBS and NBC available in HD on Comcast cable here (Renton area) ? These channel are in the 81-1ish area.


I can pick up the SD digitals in the 71-1 area.


The analogue channels are pretty fuzzy though, especially the higher channel numbers. Channel 99 is one reason I have cable.


----------



## keithaxis

Did anyone notice over last weekend that channel 800 was listed as HDPayperView? I noticed both Saturday and sunday. It was listed as teh next channel after the iNHD's...I was hoping this was going to be a sign of espn2 hd or some others but now that channel 800 is gone....it was there though and saying HD so something is up....


----------



## wareagle

The last time I got one of those annoying messages from Comcast (7/12) it was pimping some boxing or wrestling ppv that was also going to be available in HD, and I believe I recall it mentioned channel 800.


----------



## Clepto

Dunno if anyone has found this to work or not, but with Cox and a 6412, if you're fast forwarding and hit the Right Arrow key on the remote, it'll jump forward 15 min. Same goes for reverse, Left Arrow will go back 15 min...


Saw someone mentioning that it was a pain to FF, so if anyone wants to try this out to see if it works with Comcast's 6412...


----------



## Al Shing

According to KIRO's website, the Torchlight Parade will be in HD.


No, that does not make up for preempting Veronica Mars with crap.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to KIRO's website, the Torchlight Parade will be in HD.
> 
> 
> No, that does not make up for preempting Veronica Mars with crap.



According to TitanTV listings, VM is on KIRO-HD at 2:05AM 8/6 and 2:35AM 8/13.


----------



## summersr

All of the close up interviews had a audio/video sync problem on my set.


Anyone else have the sound be ahead of the video by a second??


Have never had this problem with any other HD broadcast


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to TitanTV listings, VM is on KIRO-HD at 2:05AM 8/6 and 2:35AM 8/13.



The 7/29 showings were on the DVR guide earlier in the week, and I set the DVR to record them. On Friday, they were gone, replaced by a couple of KIRO specials. The 2AM showing was replaced by Paid Programming.


I would expect the future scheduled eps to be preempted as well.


----------



## ericjut

Off topic, but part of the Seattle Comcast services.


In case some people didn't know, the Seattle area now has an upgrade available for internet services. Instead of the standard 4Mbit/384kbit down/up, for $10/mo extra, you can get 6M/768k. This is available to everybody (not just businesses).


Furthermore, supposedly this month, the basic service will go up to 6M/384k and the $10 extra will provide up to 8M/768k bandwidth. This information was given to me when I upgraded my line to 6M/768k.


Anyways... it's nice to see Comcast upgrading our bandwidth every so often at no extra cost... (Was it just last year that we were still on 3M/256k?)


-eric


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 7/29 showings were on the DVR guide earlier in the week, and I set the DVR to record them. On Friday, they were gone, replaced by a couple of KIRO specials. The 2AM showing was replaced by Paid Programming.
> 
> 
> I would expect the future scheduled eps to be preempted as well.



VM showed up as scheduled in the wee hours of this morning, but not in HD. KIRO must use an SD TiVo instead of a 6412 for delayed showings.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VM showed up as scheduled in the wee hours of this morning, but not in HD.



Which really frosted me. I mean, sheesh, even NBC could be bothered to show BSG in HD.


I want my Kristen Bell HD goodness!


----------



## brente

fyi - KIRO is showing Seafair events in HD today. coverage is supposed to run until 5 PM.


Here's the schedule of events for today...


Airshow - Sunday


10:10-10:35 a.m.: Red Baron Pizza Squadron show

11:30-11:50 a.m.: Boeing 737 and 777-200LR flybys

11:50 a.m.-1 p.m.: Blue Angels

1:50-2:30 p.m.: Air Force Reserve Dream Machine, Red Baron Pizza Squadron and Team Oracle shows

2:30-3:30 p.m.: Coast Guard helicopter rescue simulation and Air Force C-17 flyby



Hydros-

10:35-11:30 a.m.: G-Boat Race 2, Heats 2A and 2B Unlimiteds

1:10-1:50 p.m.: Heats 3A and 3B Unlimiteds

3:15-4:20 p.m.: Provisional heats, Unlimiteds and Lights, G-Boat final

4:20-5 p.m.: Championship heat, Lights; followed by Chevrolet Cup unlimited hydroplane championship heat

5 p.m.: Awards ceremony


----------



## brente

A buddy of mine had comcast HD installed last week and the installer said that after Labor Day comcast was supposed to be broadcasting their analog stations in digital. Granted that 2006 is after labor day...







but, has anyone heard anything regarding this? I remember them freeing up bandwidth a while back, but haven't heard anything for the last several months as to what their status is.


----------



## Slev

I don't think it's in HD. At least it's not right now for the qualifying races. And the sound is crackling a lot on 107 for me.


----------



## Nausicaa

It could be HD. Looks better then widesceen digital (480p). But yes, I too am hearing a lot of static in the audio.


NBC's NASCAR coverage looks and sounds fine.


----------



## Slev

If this is HD, i'm throwing away my HD set







. I'm pretty sure it's not HD. Comcast doesn' t have it listed as HD either.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... And the sound is crackling a lot on 107 for me.



yeah, this is VERY annoying - it's not on the analog broadcast (actually, the sound is much better on the analog side). anyone know whether this is also part of the OTA signal? I'm assuming so...


----------



## rverginia

I DVR'ed the races and was totally impressed with both the HD video and the 5.1 audio. (Yes, it was HD). Kudo's to KIRO for breaking out the bucks for this. If they could just figure out the newcasts now.


----------



## rverginia

I noticed that KOMO is up to it's old audio over-compression problems on the newscasts.

Don? Are you out there?


----------



## camdelong

You guys see durning the Nascar race the little snip from Sony Audio with the car doing circles? That sounded so good on my system. Going around and around the speakers...


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I DVR'ed the races and was totally impressed with both the HD video and the 5.1 audio. (Yes, it was HD). Kudo's to KIRO for breaking out the bucks for this. If they could just figure out the newcasts now.



You think that was HD? If so, KIRO should never be allowed to do HD again. The picture quality was aweful. I did some flipping between it and the analog station and they looked nearly the same.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that KOMO is up to it's old audio over-compression problems on the newscasts.
> 
> Don? Are you out there?



I haven't heard it off the air. I will pay close attention tonight. It is possible that something has changed.


Don


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't heard it off the air. I will pay close attention tonight. It is possible that something has changed.
> 
> 
> Don



I haven't been around long enough to know if this is the same problem... but I always hear a high pitched noise throughout the entire KOMO news casts. I only notice it during the newscasts, not during any other HD programming.


----------



## camdelong

Seafair was either really good SD or horrible HD. :^(


----------



## boykster

Well, I can confirm that it was in HD if you were there =D


We had a front row seat for both the Hydros and the Blue angels tied up to the logboom 1/2 way down the back straight.


Cheers,


Rich


----------



## bpgreen20

Any news or rumors about TNT HD? Sure would be nice to watch the golf tournament tomorrow.


----------



## wareagle

Here's a Comcast forum thread on the subject:
http://forums.comcast.net/thread.jsp...43555&tstart=0 


As of 8/8 Steve Kipp still says, "We don't have any immediate plans to launch TNT-HD in this market."


----------



## jatman

Ok. I got tired trying to get stable OTA HD reception from KCTS and KCPQ from my Broadview abode. (Trees?) I yanked the Winegard 9065 loose from the Samsung SIRT451 and plugged in the Comcast line. (I only use Comcast for internet access, don't subscribe to any TV service at all. If that makes a difference....)


After searching for signals, the STB found some QAM channels but I could not infer any relationship between the displayed channel 'number' and the local off-air channel number (analog or digital assignment). And there were some 'in the clear' programs that seemed to be dynamically re-assigned to other channels on a regular basis. Wierd. (PPV?)


Anyway. Is there a crib sheet for the OTA > Comcast QAM assignment matrix?


Thanks.


(For some reason I thought that the OTA HD quality seemed better than that from the cable, but a rapid A-B comparison isn't possible with this STB.... I don't think.)


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jatman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway. Is there a crib sheet for the OTA > Comcast QAM assignment matrix?



This link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5738560 shows some of the basic channels. I also get some SD simulcasts on 116 thru 118 (check all of the subchannels).


Steve


----------



## ericjut

And take into account that the assignments will change a few times a year, as they have on a regular basis in the past.


-eric


----------



## mbunting

NFL Network


Has anyone in the Seattle Comcast market lost the NFL Network recently?


I have had it since it launched last year and about 10 days ago - I realized it had dissapeared from my lineup (both the SD & HD feeds are gone)...


Anyone else? I'm gonna call Comcast later if I have the time...I sure hope they didn't add this channel to one of their other packages, making me pay even more


----------



## wareagle

Channel 180 is still there, but 181 (the HD version) disappeared completely after last season.


----------



## mbunting

wareagle


Try Channle 417 for the HD feed of the NFL Network...that is where mine has been for quite some time now....


I will be giving them a call here shortly....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbunting* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wareagle
> 
> 
> Try Channle 417 for the HD feed of the NFL Network...that is where mine has been for quite some time now....
> 
> 
> I will be giving them a call here shortly....



Mine is also still avaiilable on 417 (Digital Sports Pack).


Have you tried 180?


----------



## testarc

What channels in the sports pack are in HD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channels in the sports pack are in HD?



None.


----------



## testarc

I am confused.


mbunting said: Try Channle 417 for the HD feed of the NFL Network. But there is none sports package channel in HD?


----------



## wareagle

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Both 180 and 417 are SD and identical, and always have been. Last year there was an HD equivalent on 181, but it's no longer there.


----------



## mbunting

Now I am confused...i thought 417 was indeed HD? Looks like it to me....but I could be wrong.


I got my NFL Network up and running...but I had to upgrade my programming from a $11.99 package to a $15.99 package...not really sure why, but the football season is upon us...and I needs me my football!


----------



## wareagle

Both 180 and 417 look the same to me. 4x3, with very apparent blockiness rippling through as the channel is first tuned in. When 181 was active it was 16x9 and obviously HD (easy to compare, since the subject matter was the same as the others).


----------



## tkmedia2

I have a LG 3410 PVR that I'm not using all that much. I was thinking about sending it to some family members in Seattle, before the start of the new fall season. I was just wondering how well Comcast QAM works with this PVR in this area. Basically all the need is recording of ABC, CBS, FOX. Since I know this DVR is a bit "tricky" any experience, quirks, any opinions are welcome.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkmedia2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a LG 3410 PVR that I'm not using all that much. I was thinking about sending it to some family members in Seattle, before the start of the new fall season. I was just wondering how well Comcast QAM works with this PVR in this area. Basically all the need is recording of ABC, CBS, FOX. Since I know this DVR is a bit "tricky" any experience, quirks, any opinions are welcome.



I didn't have an LG, but I did use an RCA DVD/PVR combo that worked fine for all channels. I sold it a few months before the roll out of the Comcast PVRs knowing it'd be an expensive brick, though. I doubt they'll have any problems, but I admit I'm not sure what you mean by QAM. The RCA had a built in guide, but it wasn't very good. I ended up setting manual recordings (daily, weekly, one time). The biggest difference I noticed was the delay. Because everything was on a delay going through the PVR, pausing and changing the channel was slightly annoying. I think the speed of the Comcast DVR is great, that alone makes it worth the monthly charge. It sounds like you're sending it as a gift though, so I'm sure it'll be appreciated- but I wouldn't suggest it for use with the main set.


Maybe that helped..?







(edit: I found out what QAM is, I still left the post.







)


----------



## consumertalks

Forgive me if this is posted somewhere obvious, but I'd like to know if I'm missing any HD channels. Here's what I'm aware of:


104 - 113, ESPN-HD, HBO-HD, & 663 - 665 (inHD). I have the package for ESPN-HD, and HBO. Are there any others I may have? Thanks!


----------



## wareagle

That's all at the moment, unless you get the other movie channels. At various times they had Mariner games on 100 and NFL on 181 in HD, but no longer:


104 KOMO in Hi-Def


105 KING in Hi-Def


106 KONG in Hi-Def


107 KIRO in Hi-Def


108 KCTS in Hi-Def


110 KTWB in Hi-Def


113 KCPQ in Hi-Def


173 ESPN HD


532 STARZ! HD


549 HBO HDTV


563 Cinemax HDTV


574 Showtime HD


663 Discovery Channel HD


664 INHD


665 INHD2


----------



## tkmedia2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *consumertalks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe that helped..?



Nope that does NOT HELP AT ALL!!







I thought the LG was a very specific product. It's a HD PVR for recording OTA HD as well as HD from cable via QAM. They have a hard time getting decent reception via antenna. plus it has 1394 that the newer Sony HDD250/500 dont have. They do have D-VHS, so 1394 is handy. I have doubts that a competing non cable company box product can do that. They only have basic cable.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VM showed up as scheduled in the wee hours of this morning, but not in HD. KIRO must use an SD TiVo instead of a 6412 for delayed showings.




HD this week -- but still not enough to get me to watch it.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkmedia2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope that does NOT HELP AT ALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the LG was a very specific product. It's a HD PVR for recording OTA HD as well as HD from cable via QAM. They have a hard time getting decent reception via antenna. plus it has 1394 that the newer Sony HDD250/500 dont have. They do have D-VHS, so 1394 is handy. I have doubts that a competing non cable company box product can do that. They only have basic cable.



IMHO, you would have a workable scenario, depending somewhat on whether the folks using the LG unit are comfortable with or intimidated by home electronics. I believe you could talk them through set up and operation.


If they are in a Comcast cable service area, they should be able to receive all major local channels as QAM with just basic cable. I know several folks who are doing the same. There have been some small variations in which specific HD channels are available in certain Comcast service areas, e.g., Bremerton and Kitsap County are slightly different than Seattle.


One confusing part might be the QAM HD channel numbers, which are "native" to the cable system and don't correlate logically to the OTA channel numbers. I simply made a cross-reference table for my sister-in-law when I installed her HDTV with an external Samsung QAM HD tuner (not a DVR). QAM works fine for her in a condo where the association provides Comcast expanded basic cable.


I have a friend who lives in a house and subscribes only to Comcast basic cable ($13/month) and he gets the same HD channels QAM, including ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, Fox, WB and more.


One thing for sure: Comcast service reps (phone center folks) have NO understanding of unrestricted QAM capabilities and their availability with ANY level of cable service. One friend talked to a handful of service reps and two Comcast engineers, and NONE of them understood unencrypted QAM for HD local channels. All Comcast employees told him he had to subscribe to a digital cable package and rent a Comcast box. WRONG!!! I had to convince my friend to try it before he bothered with a cable card or an HD set top box from Comcast. He simply hooked up his new HDTV with built-in OTA/QAM tuners, did a channel scan and everything worked.


One more point of confusion: Our local PBS station (KCTS, OTA channel 9) offers 3 SD digital channels daily until 3 PM, and then 1 SD and 1 HD channel after 3 PM. This can be confusing for initial channel setup.


There are many experienced folks here that can answer almost any Seattle-area specific question you have.


Good luck!


----------



## tkmedia2

thanks Dave, that answered a lot of questions.


Seems like viewing is not much of an issue. Only thing left is, has anybody recorded COMCAST QAM on a HD PVR without issues?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkmedia2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks Dave, that answered a lot of questions.
> 
> 
> Seems like viewing is not much of an issue. Only thing left is, has anybody recorded COMCAST QAM on a HD PVR without issues?



Tony,


Sorry, I have no experience recording QAM.


----------



## scenic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkmedia2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only thing left is, has anybody recorded COMCAST QAM on a HD PVR without issues?



I have an LST-3410a DVR. It can record all local stations carried by Comcast via QAM. The local stations REQUIRE Comcast to provide these DTV channels in the CLEAR. No scrambling allowed...


Where I live I can also receive all the locals OTA/ATSC. Also channel 11-1/UPN-dtv is not carried by comcast yet so you must get it OTA.


----------



## Budget_HT

scenic,


Thanks for correcting me on UPN-11 digital not being carried by Comcast here. I keep forgetting that since I am using OTA at home. I only tested Comcast QAM at home and then took the QAM receiver to my sister-in-law's condo for her new HDTV.


----------



## NickFromWA

Wasn't there a QAM chennel for Fox Sports Northwest (for Mariner games) at one point? Does that still exist?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5738560 shows some of the basic channels. I also get some SD simulcasts on 116 thru 118 (check all of the subchannels).
> 
> 
> 81.1 KCPQ (was 13.1)
> 
> 81.2 KTWB (was 22.1)
> 
> 82.1 KCTS
> 
> 82.2 KCTS-HD
> 
> 82.3 KCTS Learns
> 
> 82.4 KCTS-DT
> 
> 82.5 KOMO
> 
> 83.1 KING
> 
> 83.2 KONG
> 
> 83.3 NBC Weather Plus
> 
> 84.1 KIRO (was 84.2)
> 
> Steve


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickFromWA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasn't there a QAM chennel for Fox Sports Northwest (for Mariner games) at one point? Does that still exist?



Looks like 79.5 is FSN. It appears that most of the simulcast SD limited basic channels are on 79 and 80 now.


----------



## billymac

hi guys and gals, happy friday!


few questions. i've got an 8412 pvr (i think that's the bugger) and it works great. only problem i have is that for hd, it's just not that much space. more stuff i want to see comes up before i have time to watch what i've recorded. i have a htpc hooked up into my home theater and have been contimplating getting a my-hd130 card for it. it's my understanding that those cards have the ability to record hd directly from our comcast feed pre-stb. is this correct? it is also my understanding that something in the laws and production of these cards changed this summer that made the cards no longer able to record qam. now i'm not sure about that last part, but before i go spring for one of those cards, i want to make sure it's going to work. can anybody comment? also, anybody out their own this card? is it a good one? i used to use an ati aiw card, but it kind of sucked and obviously wouldn't pick up qam. pleae advise-


----------



## billymac

oh so, i did some more reading


is it just the "must carries" that are unecrypted? can i record espn, inhd, inhd2 and dhd with the cards?


will comcast ever carry a "cable card" that we can install in our own systems? do these cards exist today that will decode the encrpyted feeds?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh so, i did some more reading
> 
> is it just the "must carries" that are unecrypted? can i record espn, inhd, inhd2 and dhd with the cards?
> 
> 
> will comcast ever carry a "cable card" that we can install in our own systems? do these cards exist today that will decode the encrpyted feeds?



As I understand it, the cards exist today and their firmware/software is "beta". You may be able to record off a firewire connection if you have one. sam


----------



## billymac

need more info, anybody?


----------



## rmerikle

I just bought a Fusion 5 Lite card and have been trying to get anything QAM related to work with it and I can't seem to make it happen. I would love some input on how to make this work if anyone has gotten this to work with Comcast Seattle.


----------



## jameskollar

I have both the DVIco Fusion 3 QAM and and the MYHD 130 cards. They both record unencrypted QAM pre-stb. I found that the DVIco card seems to be a little tricky in that it needs a really clean signal. Do not put too many splitters ahead of it. Also, the DVICO software has a nasty habit (even with the latest software release) of crashing when doing QAM autoscan. Most annoying. On the other hand, the MYHD card has never crashed on me although as of right now I am not using either card very much so YMMV. You cannot record premium channels with these cards, the signals are encrypted and I do not see how you ever will be able to record premium channels with these cards. They would need to have a cable card slot. Good luck on that.


BTW: If you buy one of these cards, you owe to yourself to check out the software at my website. It has guide data and allows you to set up recordings on both of these cards (+ more). I'm busily working on improving the software for the fall season so I really don't have much time to actually watch or even record shows at this time.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmerikle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a Fusion 5 Lite card and have been trying to get anything QAM related to work with it and I can't seem to make it happen. I would love some input on how to make this work if anyone has gotten this to work with Comcast Seattle.



I didn't have any issues with a Fusion 3 once I got past the channel scan that was part of the install. The trick to the channel scan is to hit the error boxes that pop up as quickly as you can! It's like "Whack-a-mole." The error boxes pop up for every encrypted channel, which is quite a few on the local Comcast system.


----------



## summersr

Anyone heard that Comcast will be swapping the DVR boxes in 2006 and going to a TIVO type box that has more storage and encodes in MEPG4??


----------



## Lionanimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine had comcast HD installed last week and the installer said that after Labor Day comcast was supposed to be broadcasting their analog stations in digital. Granted that 2006 is after labor day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, has anyone heard anything regarding this? I remember them freeing up bandwidth a while back, but haven't heard anything for the last several months as to what their status is.



I have been asking Comcast about this for about a year. On August 20, 2005 one of their tech's was over. He said all of the current analog channels would be available in SD on about September 15, 2005 in South King county. Seattle will follow soon thereafter. Apparently it is already being tested in the employees homes. He said the analog channels would be phased out at the end of 2006.


----------



## r-gordon-7

While driving home yesterday and listening to the Mariners game on the radio (first inning, if I recall) I was struck by the irony of the ad I suddenly heard on the radio broadcast. The ad was for Comcast HD!!! It touted Comcast's HD service in a very general way... with of course no specific reference to Mariners games on Comcast HD, because... well, because that would be an out-and-out lie, rather than just the sad irony it was...


I haven't been listening or watching too many Mariner radio or TV broadcasts this year (partly because of the lack of Mariner games on Comcast in HD this year and partly because the quality of Mariner baseball this year hardly justifies the time absent a really good excuse, such as a great picture, which of course there isn't this year...) So, does anyone know if the placement on a Mariners radio broadcast of that ad for Comcast HD was a one-off anomaly - or if it is a regular, every-game "here's mud in your eye" insult to all of Comcast's Seattle area HD TV subscribers??


----------



## Budget_HT

I have heard the Comcast HD ad on every radio broadcast I have listened to, which is not very many (guessing 10-12). I do watch as many games as I can spare time for on channel 95 DirecTV HD channel. I have basic Comcast, but lacking a QAM HD tuner, I get my local HD channels OTA and a few more from DirecTV.


----------



## cmguy

I've notice in the past few days all HD programs KOMO are shown in SD (4:3). What gives? The only HD program on these days is local news and in that the audio seems to come and go.


----------



## thesoze

the best way to watch the Ms in super hi-def is to get off yer butt and go to Safeco...support them - crystal clear - and good weather....tix are easy to come by nowadays---so no excuse and no more bitchin' about the games not in HD


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've notice in the past few days all HD programs KOMO are shown in SD (4:3). What gives? The only HD program on these days is local news and in that the audio seems to come and go.



Someone posted a quote from a Bay Area Comcast exec to the effect that ABC is upgrading their HD facilities this week, and wouldn't be sending out any HD to affiliates from Tuesday (8/23) through Friday (8/26). For all the good it did here, the Seahawks game was in HD where it wasn't blacked out Monday.


----------



## pastiche

Well, I finally bit the bullet and bought a QAM box just to see what was out there, and I'm floored. The analogue simulcasts look great compared to, well, analogue, and the HDs look better, too, though that might just be because my old Samsung set-top (and its antenna) were getting a bit long in the tooth.


I can't believe how much programming there is unencrypted on that wire!


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well, as a longtime M's season ticket holder (since before '95 - back in the days when the phrase "hapless" was used to describe the Mariners so frequently most folks thought "The Hapless" was the first part of the team's official name), thank you, but I will indeed continue to ***** and moan about the games not being in HD this year on the M's advertiser, Comcast... I indeed do "get off my butt" to see about 1/4 of the home games - and share the tickets for the remaining 3/4 of the games with others... For those I don't attend in person, the lack of a HD option for watching them - in this age of increasingly commonplace HD broadcasts of most everything else - is indeed reason enough to not watch, especially given the way the team is playing... But more than that, it is a slap in the face to those fans w/HD who, by and and large, have & pay for Comcast Cable, but who receive no Mariner games in HD this year... yet who, it seems, get the prvilege of hearing ads for Comcast HD on Mariner radio brodcasts... Talk about management teams (both the M's & Comcast...) without a clue....


----------



## marcvh

Anybody have any indication of whether the new 6412 boxes (which add HDMI and SATA, although it's unclear whether the latter is actually active) might be rolled out in Seattle at some point? I'm guessing that they may come to Seattle later than everywhere else.


In case anyone hasn't seen the thread about them, it's at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=558602


----------



## Calypse

Just bought a new panny plasma and contacted Comcast about a cable card so here is the deal. They want to charge 15.99 for the setup which involves a tech coming out and sticking the card in your Cable Card ready TV. Then from there on out there is no charge for the card, so like I already have the silver package, so the card gets programmed with the silver package and I don't have to pay for a box. I won't get VOD or PPV, but will get all HD and SD channels I am subscribed to. Plus the sd signal looks way better cause its not going through a crappy cable box.


Oh and no they won;t let you go pick up the card yourself or mail it to you or anything


----------



## Joe Schwartz

Have you tried using the TV without the cable box or CableCard? I'm curious whether any digital cable channels can be received by the TV's tuner alone.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a new panny plasma and contacted Comcast about a cable card so here is the deal. They want to charge 15.99 for the setup which involves a tech coming out and sticking the card in your Cable Card ready TV. Then from there on out there is no charge for the card, so like I already have the silver package, so the card gets programmed with the silver package and I don't have to pay for a box. I won't get VOD or PPV, but will get all HD and SD channels I am subscribed to. Plus the sd signal looks way better cause its not going through a crappy cable box.
> 
> 
> Oh and no they won;t let you go pick up the card yourself or mail it to you or anything



I am sure that you realize that for another $10/month you can get a DVR with 2-tuners (Motorola 6412) from COMCAST. You can record one HD show and watch another. If you have never considered "time-shifting," and never considered not having to watch a commerical again, you should consider this. It is similar to a TiVO-- except it records HD content (TiVO/RePlay only do analog)- and you do not have to buy a box.


----------



## Calypse

Yeah we have 1 HD DVR box already for a different TV. This is for our game room, and I didnt want to pay yet another 10 bucks to comcast.


Right now I have just the cable line screwed into the tv and with the QAM built in tuner I can get all the local channels in HD.


----------



## pastiche

I coudln't find a good listing of all the QAM channels (not just HD) on Comcast, so I sat down with a pad, pencil, and the remote, and made a cheat sheet of my own. I thought it might be useful to others, so here you go. I understand that QAM varies by area, so this might not be useful outside of the City of Seattle.


----------



## rsmithx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I coudln't find a good listing of all the QAM channels (not just HD) on Comcast, so I sat down with a pad, pencil, and the remote, and made a cheat sheet of my own. I thought it might be useful to others, so here you go. I understand that QAM varies by area, so this might not be useful outside of the City of Seattle.



Thank you SO MUCH, this was a godsend. I just got my analog cable yesterday and using the QAM scan I found all these channels, input the labels and it works great (and is right on)!


On a side not, is anyone else having audio problems on KOMO-HD? It is REALLY annoying, but I didn't notice it last night. Right now the little league World Series is on and I can barely even understand the broadcasters because of all the jittering. I am worried it might be my connection though, wondering if anyone else is seeing this.



EDIT: Nevermind, looks like KOMO was notified of the problem, the audio just fixed itself, so I am glad to hear that it wasn't my connection problem.

Ryan


----------



## abekl

Thanks alot for the list. I'm in Kirkland WA, and the mapping is the same. What happened to CNN VH1, MTV, and a few other stations? Does this new scheme mean I now have to get a cable card or set-top box to receive the missing stations? I'm confused, and the rep at Comcats CS wasn't very helpful.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I coudln't find a good listing of all the QAM channels (not just HD) on Comcast, so I sat down with a pad, pencil, and the remote, and made a cheat sheet of my own. I thought it might be useful to others, so here you go. I understand that QAM varies by area, so this might not be useful outside of the City of Seattle.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abekl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for the list. I'm in Kirkland WA, and the mapping is the same. What happened to CNN VH1, MTV, and a few other stations? Does this new scheme mean I now have to get a cable card or set-top box to receive the missing stations? I'm confused, and the rep at Comcats CS wasn't very helpful.



Keep in mind the digital simulcast stations aren't officially released yet - AFAIK, Comcast is still just testing these - and folks with QAM tuners can see their "pre-release". I'd be surprised if the Comcast reps were even allowed to mention their existence yet. Seems unlikely that EVERY analog channel would also have a digital simulcast, but who knows. In any case - the channels you mention are still available as analog - right?


----------



## abekl

It's interesting. With my little 13" analog tv I can get the traditional analog channels. But with my QAM Sony, the analog channels are all gone-I can't receive any of them. My channels now start at 79.1. I've tried rescanning to no avail. It's very wierd, and Comcast CS is absolutely clueless.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the digital simulcast stations aren't officially released yet - AFAIK, Comcast is still just testing these - and folks with QAM tuners can see their "pre-release". I'd be surprised if the Comcast reps were even allowed to mention their existence yet. Seems unlikely that EVERY analog channel would also have a digital simulcast, but who knows. In any case - the channels you mention are still available as analog - right?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abekl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's interesting. With my little 13" analog tv I can get the traditional analog channels. But with my QAM Sony, the analog channels are all gone-I can't receive any of them. My channels now start at 79.1. I've tried rescanning to no avail. It's very wierd, and Comcast CS is absolutely clueless.



So it's Comcast's fault that you can't figure out your Sony TV?


----------



## abekl

The TV is fine.


Say goodnight Gracie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's Comcast's fault that you can't figure out your Sony TV?


----------



## testarc

Regarding the Comcast Special Events channel


Have they actually broadcasted an event? How can you tell if there is going to be an event on?


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcvh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody have any indication of whether the new 6412 boxes (which add HDMI and SATA, although it's unclear whether the latter is actually active) might be rolled out in Seattle at some point? I'm guessing that they may come to Seattle later than everywhere else.
> 
> 
> In case anyone hasn't seen the thread about them, it's at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=558602



Instead, I would hope we get whichever box has the Ucentric Digital software:

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...621_23,00.html 

http://www.newstarget.com/009072.html 

http://www.ucentric.com


----------



## wareagle

I note that channel 181 is back in the guide listings, duplicating those for 180 and 417 (NFLNET), although thus far I haven't seen anything on the channel other than the static "HD/SE" slide. At least 181 is active again, so perhaps the HD version of the NFLNET programming will appear at some point.


----------



## Calypse

A little update that some people may know about and that others might not. I had a cable card install done yesterday on a new panny plasma and its great. The good news is a tech I talked to said that by mid next year they will have cable cards that will be 2-way allowing VOD without a box. And also semi-soon (year or so) all channels will be digital. So it looks like they are upgrading stuff to try to get rid of all analog signals.


----------



## djmattyb

" [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=41979&stc=1.jpg']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=41979&stc=1.jpg"[/IMG[/URL] ]


How many people got this email? I got it on Aug 16th. I have been looking forward to this free HBO for the whole month. I get up this morning, turn on the TV and nothing. I call Comcast and they said, "Not enough people in Washington were interested in participating, so it's not being offered in Washington." What the heck are they talking about? And why email me about a free offer that's not going to happen? LIARS!
[URL='http://cdn.avsforum.com/9/93/93df3be0_vbattach41979.jpeg'][IMG]http://cdn.avsforum.com/9/93/525x525px-LL-93df3be0_vbattach41979.jpeg[/URL]


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Not enough people in Washington were interested in participating..."





Now how could they possibly determine that????


----------



## Joe Schwartz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a cable card install done yesterday on a new panny plasma and its great.



Does the CableCard do anything to renumber or reorganize the digital channels, similar to a cable box?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> by mid next year they will have cable cards that will be 2-way allowing VOD without a box.



The best information that I have is that 2-way cable cards are no where near ready to distribute. In fact, the major players (Comcast, etc) have not even agreed to what standard to use. I have been told to look years away, not months, and most certainly not days.


----------



## summersr

Messages from Comcast.....


Was watching the Husky game in sucky SD with my son yesterday and he asked if I was recording something on the DVR as a light was on. I said not that I was aware of. He then said "Oh you must have a message or messages from comcast" to which I said "Huh???"


Appears there is a selection in Menu==>setup that allows you to view messages from Comcast. Went and checked and sure enough there was a message about an upcoming boxing match..I cleared it and the indicator light went out..


Anyone else besides me not know there is a message from the motherhship feature in the set top box??


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Messages from Comcast.....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else besides me not know there is a message from the motherhship feature in the set top box??



No, I believe you're the only one -- but you must be the latest one to discover that they never tell you about anything important. When they first implemented the MSFT guide the messages "feature" quit working but, unfortunately, that's no longer the case.


----------



## Calypse

The cablecard has the same channel numbers as a digital box. HBO-HD is 549, DiscoveryHD is 663 ect ect. It also on my set labeled all the channel numbers so when I am just flipping channels it says what station you are on.


----------



## Roderick Y

OK I've had my Samsung DLP set for several months now, and the TV Guide On-Screen has not once displayed actual listings; it always says "there is no information to display" or whatever it says. I went through the configuration multiple times, yet it's still the same. I've got Comcast Limited Basic, if that matters.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK I've had my Samsung DLP set for several months now, and the TV Guide On-Screen has not once displayed actual listings; it always says "there is no information to display" or whatever it says. I went through the configuration multiple times, yet it's still the same. I've got Comcast Limited Basic, if that matters.



I'm having this exact same problem with my Sharp LC-37D5U unit. It looks like Gemstar TV Guide information isn't broadcasted on the signal anymore in WA.


I wonder if having a cablecard would help in this case.


Does anybody have an "on-screen guide"-enabled TV that has the guide working? How did you make it work?


-eric


----------



## Weil

In South King County, channel 181 is active with a banner that reads HD/SE Hi-Def Special Events. What is this and what will they show? Why not ESPN2 HD or TNT HD etc?


----------



## COVERkreator

humm I have another message today... onDemand is under going maintence... at least in my area.


----------



## ddz

ericjut,

I have a LG LST3410 that does download TVGOS info at my condo in Kent. I've had the LG for a year now and it was installed first in an apartment in Bothel. I did buy a new LG plasma with TVGOS capability a couple of months ago but it wouldn't load. I finally gave up on that tv for other reasons. Weird thing is that my LST3410 is still downloading. I thought at first that I had always had an antenna hooked up to it (dual tuners) but during my 3 weeks with the LG tv my antenna was hooked to the tv (also dual tuners), not the 3410. Maybe something in the implementation of the newer versions in tv's is causing the download problem.


----------



## ericjut

Thanks for the information ddz.


I'm going to continue testing this, because I would really like to make it work. I wondering if having the super-basic cable blocks the channel that has the information in my case. Or maybe it's just picky about signal strength.


I'll have to play with those variables I guess.


Anybody else have information regarding TVGOS support on their TVs?


-eric


----------



## testarc

I have the same TV with cablecard and digital package, no information either. Anyone gets TV guide via cablecard?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK I've had my Samsung DLP set for several months now, and the TV Guide On-Screen has not once displayed actual listings; it always says "there is no information to display" or whatever it says. I went through the configuration multiple times, yet it's still the same. I've got Comcast Limited Basic, if that matters.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> " [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=41979&stc=1.jpg']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=41979&stc=1.jpg"[/IMG[/URL] ]
> 
> 
> How many people got this email? I got it on Aug 16th. I have been looking forward to this free HBO for the whole month. I get up this morning, turn on the TV and nothing. I call Comcast and they said, "Not enough people in Washington were interested in participating, so it's not being offered in Washington." What the heck are they talking about? And why email me about a free offer that's not going to happen? LIARS!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> UMMM... I actually have some info on this... some people got emails and post cards etc. but they are an exception. also I believe there is mention of the preview on the channel that plays when you hit the "on demand" button and navagate that because that channel is programmed on the national level.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they are not offering the free preview in Washington because they were not notified in time to meet their legal requirements for notifying customers of any changes to their channel lineups.
> 
> 
> I don't know why the CSR told you what they did, other than they misunderstood.
> 
> 
> they will set up a non-hbo subscriber with a special deal that starts out with a free month if you call in asking about the preview. you have to cancell it after the first month or it goes to $7.99 for a year and then regular price. Of course, getting that deal depends on the CSR reading their emails and being aware of what's going on around them.
> 
> 
> In other news. 4Mbps service goes to 6Mbps on 9/8/05...
> 
> PBS Kids "Sprout" launches on 9/28/05 Channel 118 (digital classic)
> 
> Logo launches on 9/28/05 Channel 139 (digital plus)
> 
> Movieplex launches on 9/28/05 Channel 149 (digital lite/classic)
> 
> 
> Encore East, Ovation and Wisdom TV will be deleted 9/28.
> 
> 
> VH1 Soul moves from Plus to Classic on 9/28
> 
> 
> VH1 Country moves from Classic to Plus on 9/28
> 
> 
> All digital simulcast will launch in Federal Way on 9/27.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why TNT-HD isn't on the list of additions other than they are stretched for bandwidth while carrying all 2-99 on both analog and digital.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In other news. 4Mbps service goes to 6Mbps on 9/8/05...
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> All digital simulcast will launch in Federal Way on 9/27.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .



Since no speed upgrades have been reported west of Minnesota, should that be 9/28 rather than 9/8? Today seems unlikely.


Will digital simulcast appear elsewhere in the Seattle area on 9/27, or is Federal Way "special"?


----------



## artseattle

First, thanks for the heads up about the HBO special. Couldn't get the free month but did get $7.99 for a year.


Question. I'm frustrated with how easy it is to fill up the DVR with HD recordings. With the digital simulcast, will there be a nonHD digital station for the current HD stations. In other words, will there be a channel showing "Survivor" in nonHD digital that I could record for a picture that would be better than the analog "7" but not take up all of the room of the HD "107".


Thanks,


Art


----------



## wareagle

Art --


Channel 7 will be the digital SD equivalent of 107, and should be clearer and take up less disk space than the current analog 7 (we hope). Almost all the HD channels either have current SD digital equivalents or current analog equivalents which will be digital. The exceptions seem to be 664 and 665 (along with 663 and 108 which have SD programming on various channels but no exact equivalents).


----------



## ddz

For those of you trying to get TVGOS to download you might try some of the tips from the 3410A sticky in the HDTV Recorders & Players forum. When I was playing with the LG tv I was able to get into the info screen with the code 753258951 that is reported in that sticky, however I had to infer (educated guess) as to what menu I had to be in when I punched in the code since the LG tv didn't have the same menu structure as the implementation in the 3410A. My 3410A does have a hex code other than 0x0 indicating the host channel I receive info from, I believe it is 13 (dec). The LG tv never showed anything but 0x0 for the host channel. Recent postings in that sticky indicate there is another code that will reset the TVGOS software and 1 person indicated successful loading after doing this. Here is his note on how to do it.


To reset TV Guide settings:

1) Go To the LST-3410 Menu and highlight EZScan (do not execute it - just highlight it)

2) Using the remote, enter: 100102


I then went into the TV Guide diagnostics menu (753259852) and saw that the Host Channel is now 0x0.


Note that his 9 digit number is incorrect for accessing the diagnostics menu. The code is a criss-cross of the 9 keys. I may even have it wrong, it might be 753852951. Search the sticky mentioned above for the correct code, the date it was posted is several months or more ago.


Good luck (you'll need it)!!!


----------



## Binaural

Wish fox could get the HD right on this Lions/Packers game










Go Joey!


----------



## davidr2340

I hear you Binaural!!!


How about them Seahawks?







I don't know about anybody else, but not only did the game suck... the picture quality was just as bad!!!


David


----------



## Tailwalk









Hi everyone,


I've enjoyed reading as many posts as possible on HDTV OTA setup on this forum.


I really need help determining the best antenna type for my area. I live in Lynnwood, WA 98036 near the intersection of 204th Str. SW and 21st Pl. W.


I've already checked the CEA website and apparently most if not all the stations I'm interested in are UHF channels. The tricky part for my area is that the antenna type indicated for my location is RED. I only live 13 miles from most of the transmitters but apparently there are some hills in between and other types of interferences (trees etc) and maybe the transmitters aren't very strong? My elevation is about 340-360 feet.....but it looks like there is a hilly area in between over 400 feet elevation.


Based on CEA recommendations I need a large Yagi type UHF unidirectional antenna.....but I wonder if a large multidirectional UHF antenna (like a DB4) might work and give me more stations without having to rotate the antenna. The majority of the stations are within 10 degrees of eachother from my location.


I guess with antenna choices it's almost like trial and error to figure out what will work........but I'm hoping someone else that lives in my area might already know what works best.


Thanks for any suggestions

David


----------



## ntaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidr2340* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear you Binaural!!!
> 
> 
> How about them Seahawks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anybody else, but not only did the game suck... the picture quality was just as bad!!!
> 
> 
> David



I read here that the 'Hawks game was not in HD. For me, today's football generally sucked from PQ standpoint until the ESPN Sunday Night game.


----------



## uwsherm

Yeah, apparently this year "not in HD" means either "crappy widescreen SD" or "DirecTV and whoever else have no idea what FOX and CBS are actually producing."


I'm hoping it's the former, since the Hawks game really did look awful. The GB/DET game (reported as being in HD) was better after they got the link fixed, so who knows...


----------



## quarque

Anyone notice lots of freezes or problems with MNF on Comcast?


----------



## hamburgler

So, based on the QAM post earlier (thanks!) I'm seeing:


KCPQ HD (81-1)

KTWB HD (81-2)

KCTS HD (82-5)

KING HD (83-1)

KONG HD (83-2)

KIRO HD (84-1)


Is there a KOMO HD up or just KOMO DT on 82-4?


hamburgler


----------



## synch22

im at 85 strength on digitals hdtv's... do i really need to attempt an antenna?? would it help. ALso does everyone get better cables than the one provided by the cable co? I have noise and i think that might be it, also the fact im splitting the cable 3 times lol


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hamburgler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, based on the QAM post earlier (thanks!) I'm seeing:
> 
> 
> KCPQ HD (81-1)
> 
> KTWB HD (81-2)
> 
> KCTS HD (82-5)
> 
> KING HD (83-1)
> 
> KONG HD (83-2)
> 
> KIRO HD (84-1)
> 
> 
> Is there a KOMO HD up or just KOMO DT on 82-4?
> 
> 
> hamburgler



You should be seeing KCTS-HD on 82.2 (after 3PM), KCTS-DT on 82.4, KCTS-Learns on 82.3 and KCTS-Kids on 82.1. KOMO-HD should be on 82.5 (they only show HD on HD network programming and for the news). I had KIRO-HD on 84.1, but after rescanning last night, it's now on 84.2 for me...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im at 85 strength on digitals hdtv's... do i really need to attempt an antenna?? would it help. ALso does everyone get better cables than the one provided by the cable co? I have noise and i think that might be it, also the fact im splitting the cable 3 times lol



The cables provided by Comcast are usually just fine. Running the cable thru 3 splitters means you'll have less than 1/10 the original signal left (assuming it's 2-way splitters; 3- or 4-way splitters would be even worse). Noise will definitely be a problem here, unless you get an amplifier or amplified splitter.


----------



## synch22

wait... so would 1 (3 or 4 way splitter) be better than running into a 2way splitter ..then another 2 way splitter? Never seen the 4 wy split..ill look. I need to pick up some component cables later and any additional stuff i see recommended.

But i think i need 4 inputs (2 into the tv,1 for internet,1 for the tivo)


----------



## wareagle

According to the Comcast.net forum, Oregon and Washington have been upgraded to the higher cable modem speeds today:
http://forums.comcast.net/thread.jsp...42769&tstart=0 


I see no evidence of the increase yet.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the Comcast.net forum, Oregon and Washington have been upgraded to the higher cable modem speeds today:
> http://forums.comcast.net/thread.jsp...42769&tstart=0
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of the increase yet.



I just scored 6295 on broadbandreports.com, so I'd say the upgrade is in play in my city (Renton)! Man that's fast!


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the Comcast.net forum, Oregon and Washington have been upgraded to the higher cable modem speeds today:
> http://forums.comcast.net/thread.jsp...42769&tstart=0
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of the increase yet.



Based on the pricing, it looks like they increased the discount for subscribers to other Comcast services. It is listed at $15 (8Mb) and $17 (6Mb). Didn't it used to be $10?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on the pricing, it looks like they increased the discount for subscribers to other Comcast services. It is listed at $15 (8Mb) and $17 (6Mb). Didn't it used to be $10?



I read that more as an increase for HSI-only subscribers.


----------



## nodrog2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having this exact same problem with my Sharp LC-37D5U unit. It looks like Gemstar TV Guide information isn't broadcasted on the signal anymore in WA.
> 
> 
> I wonder if having a cablecard would help in this case.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an "on-screen guide"-enabled TV that has the guide working? How did you make it work?
> 
> 
> -eric



I just came across your message. I have a new Sammy dlp and cannot get tv guide. I have a cable card and get all my channels (digi hd) with no problem. tv guide says no info - is this the way its going to be or is there some way I can get the guide? Help anyone!!!


----------



## testarc

I actually called Samsung support line. The answer was Comcast send tv guide via digital signal while samsung tv guide (from gemstar?) only supports analog signal. They are working on a fix and will notify me when the fix is realy. I will post here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nodrog2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just came across your message. I have a new Sammy dlp and cannot get tv guide. I have a cable card and get all my channels (digi hd) with no problem. tv guide says no info - is this the way its going to be or is there some way I can get the guide? Help anyone!!!


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read that more as an increase for HSI-only subscribers.



Correct, it's a 10% price increase, if you don't subscribe to cable. Nice...


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AngelInAlki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the hd-pvr this weekend.
> 
> 
> Monthly comes to:
> 
> Limited basic - $12.30
> 
> Digital Classic - $11.99
> 
> HD-pvr - $9.95



I tried getting this package yesterday and was told that this is not a valid package for the DVR. I talked to several reps and a manager and was told that the following is required for the DVR:


Basic: 42.99

Digital Classic: 11.99

HD-DVR: 9.95


Can anyone else confirm that they were able to get the DVR with just Limited Basic and Digital Classic? If yes, can you also include how you got it?


Thanks.


----------



## jeff28

I can confirm that the information the Comcast rep gave you is correct. You have to subscribe to basic and if the CSSR tries to add DVR with just limited they will get an error message and they won't be able to build the order. I thought the minimum digital buy-through was Digital Lite, which is $5.00 (five-something) per month but maybe you do have to get classic. Either way, the part about needing basic is true. If someone has limited only they ordered the DVR before the restriction was put in place in the Comcast computer system. Although basic was always a requirement, I don't think the system was always set-up to give back an error message if a CSR added DVR to an account with limited only. Does that make sense?


----------



## nodrog2

Regarding dvr - my main tv has the hddvr, I recently acquired a second set and would like another hddvr, I have been quoted two prices, $15.00 and $9.95 over the phone. Obviously the $9.95 is what I would like to pay. What is the real pricing on this.


----------



## jameskollar

$15.00 for the second. At least that's what they're charging me.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $15.00 for the second. At least that's what they're charging me.



That's what I paid earlier this year. I added a second box for HBO/Cinemax HD movies but after two months figured out there's no way I'd have time to watch them all.


----------



## consumertalks

Problem: I'm recording one program right now. I try to change the channel (through favorites, channel up/down, or channel # and ok), and I'm prompted to _end_ my current recording and change the channel, or stay on the channel to keep recording. This only happens when I'm using both tuners to record two programs, which makes perfect sense. There's no reason why I shouldn't be able to change the channel.


I called 1800COMCAST and she told me she'd have to reset the box, which would end the recording. That's fine, if I wanted to watch it live I wouldn't be recording it! I've learned to ask everything first, so I asked if I'd need to reprioritize my series recordings. She told me I would. Anyone here who has taken the time to change the priority of the series knows that it's very time consuming to move one show up 15 spots. I asked if she could credit my account for that, and she told me she couldn't credit me for my time. I then asked for a credit for the service I'm paying for that I'm not getting if I have to set everything back up, and she still said no. I told her that because this is the fourth box I've had, and at least the sixth time I've had to call with problems, if they can't provide a credit for the box not working properly I'd cancel everything (cable, internet, digital home phone) and go with competitors as I'm tired of these problems. She didn't budge.


I'm checking into DirectTV and DishNetwork right now, a few packages look good, especially with new customers. I can't believe they're so nonchalant about losing customers, I'm tempted to dispute the entire month's bill and tell them to just send it to collections. A few letters will keep it off my credit report so that's not a concern at all.


Someone tell me this can be fixed.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *consumertalks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Problem: I'm recording one program right now. I try to change the channel (through favorites, channel up/down, or channel # and ok), and I'm prompted to _end_ my current recording and change the channel, or stay on the channel to keep recording. This only happens when I'm using both tuners to record two programs, which makes perfect sense. There's no reason why I shouldn't be able to change the channel.
> 
> 
> :



I'm confused by your post. You say it "makes perfect sense", yet you go on to complain at length about it.


The real problem with this unit (which I suspect is what you've run into) is that it automatically pads recordings with a couple extra minutes start time. If you have back-to-back recordings scheduled, this means that BOTH tuners are in use for a couple minutes between the two shows. If you attempt to change the channel during these couple minutes, it warns you that one of the recordings will be stopped. The unit should either a) not pad when recording back-to-back shows, or b) let you configure this as an option.


Also - you're smoking crack if you think Comcast owes you money for your time.


----------



## consumertalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused by your post. You say it "makes perfect sense", yet you go on to complain at length about it.
> 
> 
> Also - you're smoking crack if you think Comcast owes you money for your time.



"This only happens when I'm using both tuners to record two programs, which makes perfect sense."

It makes perfect sense _if I were recording two shows_. Read it, I'm not.










I'm not smoking crack, and another rep credited me the $10 monthly fee. Smoke that!


----------



## Junior34

Well apparently the audio drops are still around. Now I'm losing complete audio during commercials while watching Lost on HD channel 104. Anyone else having the same problem? I was hoping that it would've been fixed from the last season / year.


----------



## aressa

I have a strange problem, and this probably is not the thread for it, but I have not searched around completely yet...


Our DVR started rebooting every 5-15 minutes last night. Actually it was pretty stable all day, but tonight it has gotten progressively worse. We called comcast and my wife said that they may have pushed something out to us, but it's only gotten worse since then. They told us to call back if there were more problems, and we called and made an appointment for tomorrow (same day my Hitachi 50V500A is getting it's 5th Light Engine... woo hoo).


Anyone else seen this?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well apparently the audio drops are still around. Now I'm losing complete audio during commercials while watching Lost on HD channel 104. Anyone else having the same problem? I was hoping that it would've been fixed from the last season / year.



I watched Lost last night and didn't have any dropouts during commercials. I did notice once or twice during the show that both video and audio dropped very briefly several times.


----------



## bpgreen20

My box is downloading something this morning. Anyone know what it might be?


Brian


----------



## Nausicaa

Might be some new firmware/features.


I noticed this morning that when you stop fast forwarding, it now jumps back a few seconds like TiVo does, which is nice (since I used to have to hit the "jump back six seconds" button).


----------



## bpgreen20

It's also telling me that I am not subscribed to DVR. Hopefully my recorded shows are not gone when it finished doing whatever it's doing.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpgreen20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's also telling me that I am not subscribed to DVR. Hopefully my recorded shows are not gone when it finished doing whatever it's doing.



That's common right after a reboot while the system syncs up with the head office.


Your shows are still there and should be accessible even when it is showing "not subscribed".


----------



## nodrog2

Is there a thread regarding closed caption?? I have a hearing problem and cc is needed, it is fine on analog but hd on channel 107 is very bad and on 113 it runs late. Anyone else have any comments or suggestions?

You don't appreciate your hearing until it starts to fade away, don't abuse what you have.


----------



## conmaninseatown

with the new firmware, I also noticed that the PIP 'move' button tries to act as the 30 second skip button. but alas, just momentarily freezes the video. bummer.


----------



## jason75

Sorry if this has been covered before but I didn't find it when searching...


When using the digital optical audio out on a 6200, the audio is out of sync by sometimes a few seconds. It is most noticeable on the HD channels but still occurs somewhat on the analog channels. I've tried each of the audio compression settings and resetting the box with no luck.


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conmaninseatown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with the new firmware, I also noticed that the PIP 'move' button tries to act as the 30 second skip button. but alas, just momentarily freezes the video. bummer.



You might try this:

http://www.wiredhome-weblog.com/5022...series_dvr.php 


It didn't work previously, but perhaps it does now with the new firmware.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before but I didn't find it when searching...
> 
> 
> When using the digital optical audio out on a 6200, the audio is out of sync by sometimes a few seconds. It is most noticeable on the HD channels but still occurs somewhat on the analog channels. I've tried each of the audio compression settings and resetting the box with no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?



Does your receiver/amplifier have any kind of audio delay setting? This is generally the only way to correct for the problem in my experience. I've noticed a very small delay (fraction of a second) with my setup (which does not have an audio delay setting), but it generally is not enough to be bothersome unless I really want to focus on it (no pun intended).


Generally, if I'm noticing the delay it means it's time for me to turn the channel because the show is not compelling enough to hold my attention!


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your receiver/amplifier have any kind of audio delay setting? This is generally the only way to correct for the problem in my experience. I've noticed a very small delay (fraction of a second) with my setup (which does not have an audio delay setting), but it generally is not enough to be bothersome unless I really want to focus on it (no pun intended).
> 
> 
> Generally, if I'm noticing the delay it means it's time for me to turn the channel because the show is not compelling enough to hold my attention!



No, it does not. However, that wouldn't be a practical fix since the delay varies from analog to digital channels. It also gets worse over time. After about five minutes watching the news yesterday, the audio was so delayed that I was still hearing the newscast when a commercial was on the screen.


It is quite possible that it's a problem with the receiver but I have no way of determining that.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is quite possible that it's a problem with the receiver but I have no way of determining that.



Next time it happens, try power cycling your receiver but not your cable box. If the problem is solved/reduced, then it would appear the receiver is the culprit. If not, I would exchange the cable box.


----------



## stevelee

I've noticed for the last couple of days that the QAM simulcasted SD channels (79.x, 80.x) that had stations like NWCN, etc. are no longer visible (my Sharp tuner still shows the channel with Audio-Stereo, but no video signal for the channel). Anyone else see this too? I'm still receiving 81.1 through 84.2 (the must-carry channels) without any change.


----------



## Roderick Y

I'm watching the UW - Notre Dame game on ABC right now and it's not being broadcast in HD. What is up with that? The game on ABC last week was definitely in HD, and it was beautiful, but this week it looks like we've been screwed.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed for the last couple of days that the QAM simulcasted SD channels (79.x, 80.x) that had stations like NWCN, etc. are no longer visible (my Sharp tuner still shows the channel with Audio-Stereo, but no video signal for the channel). Anyone else see this too? I'm still receiving 81.1 through 84.2 (the must-carry channels) without any change.



Same thing, albeit without the audio, on my LG. I rescanned to see what was out there, and it picked up a lot more channels (150+) than it ever had before. I can't see/hear any of them though. I would imagine this has something to do with the pending "official" rollout of the digital simulcast.


----------



## cliffg

As someone noted a few days ago, the KOMO / ABC channel 104 audio (and sometimes video) dropouts have not been eliminated (Don W, associated with KOMO, has monitored this thread in the past, so hopefully he can give us a status / reply). I specially noticed it last week on Lost, but have also noticed it in a few other programs (haven't been logging them, so can't remember details).


I can't compare with OTA, but in the past the problems were not in the Comcast network (or in the 6412 box). It's always possible something has changed, though ...


I didn't notice problems over the summer, although since I don't watch as many ABC HD programs over the summer, that's not much of a data point. Is there something about certain HD programs that are pushing the edge (i.e. high bitrate ... Lost always looks gorgeous ... more bits getting pushed through than normal, possibly?).


Cliff


----------



## Junior34

I was the one who posted about the audio dropouts on KOMO 104 and actually emailed them. I have been talking to Don W. via email about the problem and here is one of the emails.
*Starts here:*

Thank you for taking the time to write regarding KOMO's audio problem on Comcast Cable. It is very troubling to hear that there was an audio on Comcast.


I watched "Lost" to make sure that it went well. I have an excellent off-air signal, so I was not watching Comcast's feed. I did not see any picture 'freezes' or audio dropouts. The sound was perfect on all the commercials here.


But, then, why were you having problems? The digital program stream splits at the studio with the same equipment feeding the channel 38 digital transmitter and the fiber optic cable that goes to Comcast, so the signal should be identical. .


Now the question is, what is different about the Comcast signal? I have not heard of any complaints from other Comcast customers about this week's "Lost". There have been several similar complaints in the past, however.


I have found that not all receivers (in your case, the Comcast box) react to the digital signals the same way. For example, My Samsung SIR-T160 receiver had an audio problem last week...the sound was stuttering to the point that you just couldn't listen to it. I went to my computer to check the HiPix HD receiver card. The sound there was perfect. I went back to the Samsung and changed the channel to 5-1, then back. The sound was back to normal.


I am wondering if the Comcast box would do the same thing. If you see audio problems again, your might try switching channels and back to allow the receiver to re-synchronize. Please let me know if this restores the audio.


I appreciate your feedback. We will continue to look into this.


Best regards,


Don Wilkinson

Fisher Communications

KOMO-TV, KOMO-DT

*Follow-Up Email*


That is troubling, Chris. As I said before, the feed is identical to the KOMO transmitter and Comcast. I see no reason why it would be perfect over the air and have bad audio on cable. We are not seeing the problem on the studio monitors or in the employees homes.


I have been watching AVS Forum as well, and have wondered why a few Comcast customer are having problems while others are not.


Are you seeing the problem while watching the live programs, or does it occur only when watching the DVR playback? The reason I ask is that I would expect that any excess jitter in the bitstream would be more critical during the record/playback process.


Have you only seen the issues since getting the Motorola 6412 box? If so, that could be a clue.


Do you only see the problem on primetime HDTV programs, or do you also see it on KOMO's local news? This could also be a clue.


Again, thanks for the feedback. It will help us find a cure.


Regards,


Don Wilkinson

l


----------



## Babula

I do not know how D* gets their KOMO feed, but the audio drops still continue on D* and Comcast. There's a clue here somewhere.


I am still deciding what to drop, D* or Comcast.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not know how D* gets their KOMO feed, but the audio drops still continue on D* and Comcast. There's a clue here somewhere.
> 
> 
> I am still deciding what to drop, D* or Comcast.



I'm confused. Are you talking about watching KOMO in HD on a DirecTV receiver? If so, you are watching the local OTA feed from your TV antenna. There is no other means right now of watching local (Seattle) HD channels on a DirecTV receiver.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well apparently the audio drops are still around. Now I'm losing complete audio during commercials while watching Lost on HD channel 104. Anyone else having the same problem? I was hoping that it would've been fixed from the last season / year.



Please make sure that your receiver is not set to decode the SAP channel. If it is set for Main Channel or Stereo, the sound should be OK. I have been fooled by that before.


Don


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Are you talking about watching KOMO in HD on a DirecTV receiver? If so, you are watching the local OTA feed from your TV antenna. There is no other means right now of watching local (Seattle) HD channels on a DirecTV receiver.



Hi Dave -


DirecTV and Dish take their analog feed by fiber optic cable, just as Comcast does. The only HDTV satellite signal available from KOMO is on Canadian DBS.


The troubling part for me is...why is the same YD program perfect off the air when Comcast is has dropouts? It's the same source.


ABC's new digital distribution system is now in place, and as far as I can see, it is operating perfectly. Having said that, I do see an occassional short 'freeze' that appears to be from the source.


I responded earlier to a complaint about loss of audio during commercials. This sounds very much like the receiver is set to decode the SAP channel. That can be a real trap.


Don


----------



## Babula

Budget,

Sorry for confusion. Of course I mean KOMO SD from D* and HD from Comcast (104) as well as Comcast analog 4. They all do the same thing. IE, periodically drop audio.


My point is that it happens on the analog and digtial feeds, so it has to be happening somewhere back in the system long before it goes to the Digital Xmiitter, the analog xmitter and the source for D* 4 (KOMO) and maybe the Comcast feed. I do not know how they do the feeding, but I conclude the source of the problem is somewhere before all these things.


I have not checked KOMO DT OTA as reception here in Woodinville is not too good for me.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Dave -
> 
> 
> DirecTV and Dish take their analog feed by fiber optic cable, just as Comcast does. The only HDTV satellite signal available from KOMO is on Canadian DBS.
> 
> 
> The troubling part for me is...why is the same YD program perfect off the air when Comcast is has dropouts? It's the same source.
> 
> 
> ABC's new digital distribution system is now in place, and as far as I can see, it is operating perfectly. Having said that, I do see an occassional short 'freeze' that appears to be from the source.
> 
> 
> I responded earlier to a complaint about loss of audio during commercials. This sounds very much like the receiver is set to decode the SAP channel. That can be a real trap.
> 
> 
> Don



Hi Don!


Frustrating it is.


If I were to guess, I would be thinking less about the carrier/envelope and more about the payload/content--including the PSIP and other control data that may be interpreted differently by different receivers.


Maybe it is time again to search for a pattern of equipment types. You are seeing some differences between MyHD and Samsung OTA receivers, and others report similar differences between their receiver brands and models. On the cable side, there are Motorola 6412s from Comcast and there are many folks with non-Comcast QAM tuners--some external and some internal. Maybe we can even get some BEV satellite viewers to chime in.


The audio resync/restart after changing channels makes me wonder if there is some kind of cumulative buffering that reaches a point of overflow in some receivers, but not others. Remember the issues we saw with setting audio/video time delay parameters that apparently went out of working range for some receivers and worked fine for others?


Since you are still the only station doing it regularly in Seattle (I think), perhaps the toggling between DD 5.1 and DD 2.0 with matrixed surround somehow plays into this, even though it doesn't seem like it should matter. I notice that your competitor 3 channels up seems to always send us a DD 5.1 signal. They apparently vary what they feed into their encoder, including true DD 5.1, PL II matrixed surround for many programs and commercials, and plain old stereo or mono at times. But it always looks like DD 5.1 to my receiver, no matter what they have piped into it.


How similar is your sister station KATU-DT in Portland in their equipment and operation? Is there any relevant, valid comparison to be made there?


Perhaps 720p vs. 1080i brings out some differences in some receivers, even though you would not think that the audio alone would be affected. How about KCPQ-DT also being 720p--is there a possible 720p pattern here?


As usual, we need to know if KOMO-DT is the only station with these symptoms, or are other stations impacted similarly on the same receiver?


Unfortunately, I have not watched enough TV lately to provide a useful report on how KOMO-DT has performed here for the last month or so.


Enough rambling thoughts. If we're lucky, some of these ramblings may jog a new and useful thought in your mind that has likely walked through many scenarios many times.


Still sailing? We are enjoying our "land yacht" so far. It goes places the boat never could. In my boat I was lucky to sometimes achieve one gallon per mile (obviously not a sailboat). With the diesel pickup and low-profile trailer I get an average of 14 miles per gallon. And, we have discovered that the area from Olympia to Everett is definitely a "no wake zone" on some days, with a forced speed limit/average of 20 miles per hour on a good Friday or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dmodemd

I have heard that some 6412 owners have had problems with audio dropouts and that when they set the audio compression to "HIGH" it fixed it. Supposedly what that does is just reduce the volume range (similar to NIGHT mode on the receiver). Dunno why it fixes the dropouts but it has worked for many.


----------



## biz_qwik

Is it just me? I totally HATE the auto rewind back cue that happens when fast forwarding. If you skip the ads at FF3 then you basically have to go a minute into the show so that when you hit play it jumps back to the last commercial.


Please tell me this can be disabled somehow? I was able to watch a football game in about an hour. Now I'm so pissed off trying to time stopping the damn thing I can barely handle it. On FF3 and 4 it rewinds like 45 second to over a minute on pp4.


Who needs this? My DVR experience is esentially ruined.


Thoughts?


'Thanks,

Biz


----------



## kwhittenberger

I like it, but it takes some getting used to for me. I'm so used to hitting play and then re-wind, that I end up re-winding well back into the commercial before I realize what I've done.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwhittenberger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like it, but it takes some getting used to for me. I'm so used to hitting play and then re-wind, that I end up re-winding well back into the commercial before I realize what I've done.



I never used a "play/rewind" sequence, since rewind alone was sufficient to do both. The new "feature" will take some adjustment, but it works pretty well for the FF2 I tend to use. I tried it with FF3, and it seems to rewind about the same amount of time as it does for FF2 for me.


This discussion probably belongs in the other forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...pagenumber=999


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biz_qwik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it just me? I totally HATE the auto rewind back cue that happens when fast forwarding. ...



I didn't like it at first, but after using it for a while, I like it a lot. It makes it much easier to hit the beginning of the next show segment after commercial without having to manually rewind, and without missing the first 10-15 seconds of the show. I usually use FF2 to skip commercials.


----------



## Junior34

My Comcast 6412 box was set to high compression and I received the audio drops so I set it to none and will see what happens.


----------



## cliffg




> Quote:
> ABC's new digital distribution system is now in place, and as far as I can see, it is operating perfectly. Having said that, I do see an occassional short 'freeze' that appears to be from the source.



Ahhh ... so it's possible that the local broadcast / distribution network problems have been fixed, but there's problems before it gets to this area. If that's the case, then ABC has quite a few more momentary freezes than other networks (I can't remember the last time I saw any similar problems on other networks with HD content).


If the problem is still perplexing, maybe it's time to have a more controlled test / analysis (which may be the only way to isolate where the problem is occurring). Maybe something like picking a show (e.g. Lost), and coordinating a recording / viewing, with a later comparison of the following:


6412 (over Comcast, obviously)

other HD receiver, over Comcast (would have to be viewed live)

OTA, either live or recorded (to PC, for example)

KOMO studio viewing, before broadcast to OTA / satellite / Comcast (by Don W, or equivalent)


Note (to the minute, if possible) when the freeze or dropout occurs, then compare notes. It's pretty easy on the 6412, since the time shows up in the "elapsed time" bar at the bottom of the GUI (the beginning time of the show would have to be noted for appropriate adjustments).


Logging the dropouts / freezes during live viewing would be more difficult, and would take all of the viewing pleasure away, obviously.










Cliff


----------



## Junior34

I will log the next showing of Lost and post it.


----------



## cliffg

One more note - if the audio compression setting on the 6412 was causing problems, I would expect to see it on HD content from non-ABC sources (I watch HD content from HBO, the three traditional networks, Fox / 113, and sometimes from the INHD or Discovery HD channels, and I can't remember the last time there was a hiccup of any sort other than from the ABC network).


BTW, I very much appreciate the effort put into solving this problem, by Don W at KOMO, and others from this forum. Much of my daytime job deals with technical problem solving, so I understand how hard it can be, and I'm not in a complaining mode, but in a "trying to help solve the problem" mode ...


Cliff


----------



## Junior34

I greatly appreciate it also. My wife gives me a hard time everytime the audio drops!....My compression is set to none on the 6412 for futher comparison,.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Don!
> 
> 
> Frustrating it is.
> 
> 
> If I were to guess, I would be thinking less about the carrier/envelope and more about the payload/content--including the PSIP and other control data that may be interpreted differently by different receivers.
> 
> 
> Maybe it is time again to search for a pattern of equipment types. You are seeing some differences between MyHD and Samsung OTA receivers, and others report similar differences between their receiver brands and models. On the cable side, there are Motorola 6412s from Comcast and there are many folks with non-Comcast QAM tuners--some external and some internal. Maybe we can even get some BEV satellite viewers to chime in.
> 
> 
> The audio resync/restart after changing channels makes me wonder if there is some kind of cumulative buffering that reaches a point of overflow in some receivers, but not others. Remember the issues we saw with setting audio/video time delay parameters that apparently went out of working range for some receivers and worked fine for others?
> 
> 
> Since you are still the only station doing it regularly in Seattle (I think), perhaps the toggling between DD 5.1 and DD 2.0 with matrixed surround somehow plays into this, even though it doesn't seem like it should matter. I notice that your competitor 3 channels up seems to always send us a DD 5.1 signal. They apparently vary what they feed into their encoder, including true DD 5.1, PL II matrixed surround for many programs and commercials, and plain old stereo or mono at times. But it always looks like DD 5.1 to my receiver, no matter what they have piped into it.
> 
> 
> How similar is your sister station KATU-DT in Portland in their equipment and operation? Is there any relevant, valid comparison to be made there?
> 
> 
> Perhaps 720p vs. 1080i brings out some differences in some receivers, even though you would not think that the audio alone would be affected. How about KCPQ-DT also being 720p--is there a possible 720p pattern here?
> 
> 
> As usual, we need to know if KOMO-DT is the only station with these symptoms, or are other stations impacted similarly on the same receiver?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not watched enough TV lately to provide a useful report on how KOMO-DT has performed here for the last month or so.
> 
> 
> Enough rambling thoughts. If we're lucky, some of these ramblings may jog a new and useful thought in your mind that has likely walked through many scenarios many times.
> 
> 
> Still sailing? We are enjoying our "land yacht" so far. It goes places the boat never could. In my boat I was lucky to sometimes achieve one gallon per mile (obviously not a sailboat). With the diesel pickup and low-profile trailer I get an average of 14 miles per gallon. And, we have discovered that the area from Olympia to Everett is definitely a "no wake zone" on some days, with a forced speed limit/average of 20 miles per hour on a good Friday or Sunday afternoon.



I suspect that you are right on with each of these points, Dave. There could easily be something amiss with the network PSIP that does not affect the over-the-air reception. KOMO is trying to get a Comcast digital feed so the station techs can use their Streamscope to try to analyze the problem. There are several employees who have Comcast digital, but I have not heard them report any problems. The engineering employees receive off-the-air at home and don't see anything unusual.


One of KOMO's senior managers told me that the ABC audio problems was the subject of discussion at a recent NAB Board meeting. Not being technical, he couldn't give me any useful details, however. He could not tell me whether they were concerned about OTA or cable.


Boating has been a bit slow this summer. Filling the 150 gallon fuel tanks make me stop and reflect on how important spending a few days in the San Juans really is. I can spend an afternoon with a ballgame on the radio, a can of wax in one hand, a beer in the other and enjoy the heck out of it without ever leaving the dock.


Don


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> In other news. 4Mbps service goes to 6Mbps on 9/8/05...
> 
> 
> PBS Kids "Sprout" launches on 9/28/05 Channel 118 (digital classic)
> 
> Logo launches on 9/28/05 Channel 139 (digital plus)
> 
> Movieplex launches on 9/28/05 Channel 149 (digital lite/classic)
> 
> Encore East, Ovation and Wisdom TV will be deleted 9/28.
> 
> VH1 Soul moves from Plus to Classic on 9/28
> 
> VH1 Country moves from Classic to Plus on 9/28
> 
> 
> All digital simulcast will launch in Federal Way on 9/27.
> 
> ...



My internet is still stuck on 4Mbps, but I suppose some customers have 6 now.


I see the channel additions & subtractions (not sure about the VH1 moves).


Did the Federal Way digital simulcast happen?


----------



## Macoberly

Did you unplug your modem for 30 sec or so? You need to do that to get the speed update.


Mason


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you unplug your modem for 30 sec or so? You need to do that to get the speed update.
> 
> 
> Mason



Yes, and a moderator on the Comcast.net forums verified that my modem config file had been updated and my signals look good. On September 19 he posted the following:


"Customers in Washington and Oregon have received the correct bootfiles but the network teams in your area are still tweaking some of the CMTSs to get everyone up to the new speeds. They have informed us that it may be a few more days to complete these tweaks so if you are still seeing the old speeds and you have verified with Comcast support that you do have the new speed caps configured to your modem, please give this until the end of this week before requesting technician appointments or modem swaps as these will likely not resolve speed upgrade issues such as not seeing the new speeds in your areas."


No further info has been forthcoming.


My testing indicates a fairly consistent 4.4Mbps download, and the networking display in the Windows XP Task Manager shows a plateau of 9% (of 54Mbps) during the downloads, just as it did before the "upgrade". Something is definitely missing on their end.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, and a moderator on the Comcast.net forums verified that my modem config file had been updated and my signals look good. On September 19 he posted the following:
> 
> 
> "Customers in Washington and Oregon have received the correct bootfiles but the network teams in your area are still tweaking some of the CMTSs to get everyone up to the new speeds. They have informed us that it may be a few more days to complete these tweaks so if you are still seeing the old speeds and you have verified with Comcast support that you do have the new speed caps configured to your modem, please give this until the end of this week before requesting technician appointments or modem swaps as these will likely not resolve speed upgrade issues such as not seeing the new speeds in your areas."
> 
> 
> No further info has been forthcoming.
> 
> 
> My testing indicates a fairly consistent 4.4Mbps download, and the networking display in the Windows XP Task Manager shows a plateau of 9% (of 54Mbps) during the downloads, just as it did before the "upgrade". Something is definitely missing on their end.



Wareagle...

What program are you using to test your download speed? I just tried PitStop and got one test at 1200 kilobits per second and a second test (after unplugging modem) at 2400 kilobits per second. Bandwidthplace.com reports about 1300. CNET reports 1700. It seems that something must ve wrong here :-(


----------



## WiFi-Spy

try http://sea.speakeasy.net for speed tests


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try http://sea.speakeasy.net for speed tests



Thanks-- I just tried it-- and again got a low number: 1753.


May I assume that something is wrong?


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My testing indicates a fairly consistent 4.4Mbps download, and the networking display in the Windows XP Task Manager shows a plateau of 9% (of 54Mbps) during the downloads, just as it did before the "upgrade". Something is definitely missing on their end.



If you take a look at the DSL Reports test results for Comcast for 98006 (Bellevue) you'll see that the vast majority of people still get about 4Mbps. See http://www.dslreports.com/archive/co...6&start=Search and change the zip code to see results for your area.


I've seen some routers slow things down (I've got a SonicWALL TZ170 that can't push more than 2.2Mbps on the cable, but my OpenBSD pf-based firewall gets about 4.3Mbps). So you may need to make sure that your router/firewall isn't part of the problem.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try http://sea.speakeasy.net for speed tests



My most consistent results come from the San Francisco server at http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## Junior34

Lost of Channel 104

On the 8:00pm showing I started watching at about 8:45 and at about 8:57, according to the Comcast box time, the screen went to sidebars and the audio dropped. During the 15 minutes, the commercials had no sound although there was some sound on a KOMO 4 news intro.

On the 9:00pm showing there was some sound during commercials, at about 9:16 (Macys and another KOMO 4 news intro commercial) , while my audio receiver showed that it was not on digital 5.1. When the receiver showed 5.1 the sound was gone during commercials. I switched to regular KOMO4 during the 5.1 commercials and could hear sound, but of course not on 5.1.

I only experienced one audio drop during the 9pm show and it happened at 9:56pm.

Chris


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen some routers slow things down (I've got a SonicWALL TZ170 that can't push more than 2.2Mbps on the cable, but my OpenBSD pf-based firewall gets about 4.3Mbps). So you may need to make sure that your router/firewall isn't part of the problem.



Here's some additional info:


6136/353 (Dell Latitude/WinXP connected directly to Ethernet on Cable Modem)

3922/345 (Dell Latitude/WinXP connected to OpenBSD pf-based firewall to Cable Modem)


In spite of the fact that the OpenBSD firewall is powered by a measly Pentium-90, I think that the real culprit in my setup is its 10BaseT network card connecting it to the Cable Modem. What I'm seeing is likely the max throughput on the 10BaseT connection, and not the speed limit on the Comcast service. (Proven by connecting the laptop directly to the Cable Modem via 100BaseT).


What does this mean? Don't count out the role that your firewalls/routers play in the overall speed test.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...you may need to make sure that your router/firewall isn't part of the problem.



I bypassed the router and connected the computer (Dell Inspiron 6000, Windows XP) to the modem (RCA/Thomson DCM245) via 100BaseT, and the results were somewhat surprising: 3.3Mbps (versus 4.4Mbps using the router to access the same sites before and after). I realize that random tests can have vastly different results, but this one was more controlled than usual.


----------



## Weil

I bypassed my router and used two different Macintoshes directly to the modem and got no improvement in speed (in Kent). As War Eagle says, Comcast has not fixed their problem. sam


PS CNN and C-SPAN are still analog!


----------



## danstone

Re: slow modem speed tests


Make sure you've tried all the tweaks from www.speedguide.net as well. While I won't guarantee it will give anyone a perfect score on a speed test, all of the different tweaks (registry, .ini, OS specific, NIC buffer, etc.) do make subtle, but noticeable differences and when combined together can make quite an impact.


----------



## artseattle

I just called KING to get them to flip the switch to HD. (12:22am) Let's see what happens. I called the hot tips line since that's all they answer in the evenings. HD forum indicates that the show has been HD elsewhere. Just shows up letterboxed SD on my 105.


Art


----------



## djmattyb

What the heck? Why wasn't SNL in HD like they have been advertising? Can't they ever get this right? CRAP!


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the heck? Why wasn't SNL in HD like they have been advertising? Can't they ever get this right? CRAP!



It was HD at my house on cable.....Did you have the picture letter boxed? That is how I saw it. I was dissapointed it wasn't full screen.


----------



## artseattle

Ric, I think you were watching a SD picture on the HD channel. If you turned to channel 5 you would have noticed that SNL was letterboxed on the analog picture which suggests that the "windowboxed" (black bars on all sides) was just a SD picture on an HD channel. The picture did look good but it wasn't HD.


Others agree?


Art


----------



## Mike777

With more and more TVs including QAM digital cable ready (DCR) tuners, I'm wondering if anyone has compiled a list of stuff you can get without a comcast box. Here is my lineup with my Zenith HDTV.


Digital channels:


81-1 Fox Channel 13

81-2 WB

82-1 PBS channel 9 SD

82-4 ABC channel 4

82-5 PBS Channel 9 HDTV

83-1 NBC Channel 5

83-2 Kong

83-3 Weather channel 5

84-1 CBS channel 7


Not sure where UPN channel 11 is, but I'll find it later I'm sure.


Here are some other channels unscrambled digital


93 - SD movies

94 - SD movies

101 - PBS, maybe Tacoma?

103 - ESPN SD

105-4 Nascar SD

106 - audio channels

114-9 movies of some sort


There are more than this available. There are all kinds of audio channels, many with digital sound.


My hope is in the future Comcast will realize there are plenty of people with DCR TVs who want easy access to the OTA HDTV material. By this, I mean they they broadcast the channel flag information so your DCR TV in fact know the channel is ABC, NBC or whatever. At least Comcast did group the channels together in the low 80s. I would prefer they dont' stack them in sub-channels, because you can't easily add sub-channels to your favorite stations list, at least with my TV.


BTW, I think Comcast does pass on much of the digital channel information. I guess I got spoiled by the OTA digital tuner in this same TV, which would interpret channel 4 are channel 4 and not some obscure digital channel like 38 or whatever. My OTA tuner in this TV would correctly ID the digital channels with the friendly local number.


----------



## Mike777

I thought I would bump this for any responses. It actually appears that I am receiving about three or four movie channels unscrambled. These are in SD, but they appear to be fairly recent movies without commercials. I think these might be the free in-demand movies Comcast is giving for free. Not sure when I could find out what is on or when it starts. Besides, I prefer DVD to SD, so I will just add these movies to my rental que at Netflix. The QAM tuner channels are 93, 101 and a few others. I just looked through these and it looked liked 2001 A Space Odessey was was playing.


Interestingly, the sound is digital, in some case Dolby 5.1. The SD quality is the big drawback, and also not knowing when anything starts or what the movie is. Anyway, for channel surfing it isn't bad, and regular SD in digital format is OK.


Just an update. I think this is in-demand unscrambled stuff. Every once in awhile the movie changes to a different one or people start fast forwarding. It is like I am just catching someone else's in-demand stream. So these channels are kind of useless.


----------



## bpgreen20

I've been using the DVI connection with my 6412 with no problems since I got it. As of yesterday there are random horizontal green and red lines dancing around the picture. Comcast says they don't support DVI. Any ideas what this could be?


Brian


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure where UPN channel 11 is, but I'll find it later I'm sure.



Comcast doesn't have them in HD here yet.



> Quote:
> Here are some other channels unscrambled digital
> 
> 
> 93 - SD movies
> 
> 94 - SD movies



those two are actually someone's OnDemand stream as far as I can tell. I've seen it fast forward and rewind. Don't bother trying to actually watch a movie because it will probably change before it gets to the end.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

just a little FYI:


you can upgrade your Cable internet from the 6Mb/s down 384Kb/s Up speeds


to: 8Mb/s down 768Kb/s Up speeds for 10$ extra a month. this is called the "speed Tier Upgrade"


-Tyler


----------



## wareagle

I'd settle for actually seeing the increase from 4Mbps to 6Mbps.


----------



## wareagle

Any clue as to how or whether the local KomKastKlowns are going to provide HD NHL coverage? I fail to see the advantage to them in having us search for the answer, but that seems to be the way they operate.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any clue as to how or whether the local KomKastKlowns are going to provide HD NHL coverage? I fail to see the advantage to them in having us search for the answer, but that seems to be the way they operate.



I'll answer my own question -- the guide shows the NHL game (NY Rangers at Philadelphia Flyers) today on INHD (664) from 4 to 7. Nothing found for subsequent games, yet.


----------



## Nausicaa

Anyone else noted some audio glitches during segments of a few shows this week?


"The West Wing" and "Commander-in-Chief" both had noticeable audio issues for a period between commercial breaks.


----------



## artshotwell

I remember noticing a continuous ticking on right front channel on one of those shows...Started after a break and ended with the next break. I think it was West Wing.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else noted some audio glitches during segments of a few shows this week?
> 
> 
> "The West Wing" and "Commander-in-Chief" both had noticeable audio issues for a period between commercial breaks.



Yep - there was an annoying "clicking" sound every second or so during part of the West Wing. I didn't watch live, but had recorded it from KING-HD 105.


----------



## Weil

Yes, I have heard the "ticking" on other channels. I think that it is the *bomb* in the MS software getting ready. sam


----------



## LynnA

Some emails back from the Comcast people about TNT.



>From: "Pierce, Tom J"

>To: lynn alford

>Subject: TNT HD on Comcast

>Date: Tue, 4 Oct 2005 16:09:32 -0700

>

>Dear Ms. Alford;

>

>

>

>I wanted to follow-up with you about a concern you shared with Comcast

>Cable regarding TNT HD not currently being offered in its Seattle

>market. The short-term issue is one of channel capacity in that we have

>a limited amount and need to evaluate all programming opportunities with

>a lot of scrutiny. That evaluation process includes weighing limited

>channel capacity with consumer demand, competing priorities for channel

>capacity, economics of providing the new service, etc.

>

>

>

>I would like to discuss this in more detail as it is very useful for me

>to understand directly from our customers their needs and input as we

>plan our channel line-up strategy. Unfortunately, I was not provided

>your contact information other than this email address. If you'd like

>to send me your phone number and a good time to reach you I can call

>you, or at your convenience you can reach me directly at 425-398-6210.

>

>

>

>Thank you,

>

>

>Tom Pierce

>

>VP of Marketing and Sales

>

>Comcast Cable



>From: "Bond, Matt"

>To: "Lynn Alford"

>CC: "Gaiski, Jennifer"

>Subject: RE: TNTHD in Seattle?

>Date: Mon, 3 Oct 2005 17:12:08 -0400

>

>Thanks for your email. Let me check into it. I know there were channel

>capacity constraints with respect to launching TNT HD, but let me see if

>they have been alleviated. Someone should be back to shortly.

>

>-----Original Message-----

>From: Lynn Alford

>Sent: Monday, October 03, 2005 4:48 PM

>To: Bond, Matt

>Subject: TNTHD in Seattle?

>

>Mr. Bond,

>I wrote you last year before the NBA playoffs and you were kind

>enough to respond and tell me that a deal between TNT and Comcast

>was imminent.

>I know the channel has been added in many markets but the people at

>Comcast/Seattle are not being forthcoming at all with what is going

>on. It's been months now and I really need to get a dish before NBA

>starts this year if they're not going to add TNT. I don't feel like

>this is fair especially since comcast is the more expensive

>provider. Is there any way you can get someone to tell me what's

>really going on? Thanks so much if you can.... Lynn A.


----------



## litzdog911

Any recommendations on local ISF calibration technicians? I'm looking to calibrate my Sony KV40XBR800 HDTV. Lots of local companies listed on the ISF web site, so I'm hoping for some recommendations to narrow things down. Thanks!


----------



## vbjd1111

"Fox Sports Net NW bets aggressively on HDTV"


Article in the 9/30/2005 (print) edition of the Puget Sound Business Journal, page 10 (could not find it online), states that FSN is making a major push to broadcast in HDTV, including all 40 Sonics home games, Apple Cup, Civil War, and possibly college basketball and Trailblazers. Expects more than 40 Mariners games next year as well. FSN calls making Ms available only on DTV an "anomaly" and says that FSN has "every intention of reaching an agreement with Comcast" for the Sonics and Mariner seasons. Estimate is that FSN will have over 100 games in HDTV total next year.


Let's hope that Comcast and FSN get their act together and get this up and running soonest!


----------



## jimre

Yeah right - I'm sure it was just an "anomaly" that Fox (controlled by Rupert Murdoch) could reach an agreement with DirecTV (also controlled by Rupert Murdoch) but not with Comcast (one of Murdoch's biggest competitors)


----------



## aviators99

Can anyone give me the e-mail address or phone number of the KING programming dept? Something that will actually get through to something.


They have yet to show Saturday Night Live in HD, which the rest of the country is.


----------



## Budget_HT

From their web site, http://www.king5.com ...


KING 5 Programming

Email: [email protected] 

Phone: 206-448-5555


Just curious, are you watching via BEV or have you moved from Florida?


----------



## Lonnie

Hello,



Has anyone noticed the Channel labels dissappear for Comcast cable channels?

I have a Sony KD-34XBR960. I noticed last week that The Call Letters for the channels are not showing, just the channel Number. I can enter them manually but who would want to do that for 300 channels? I have talked with Sony and Comcast with no explaination.


Thanks,


Lonnie


----------



## digizen

What's the deal with Monday Night Football switching from HD to SD in the 4th quarter? Is this a Komo issue, or a Comcast issue?


I think we'd rather see the end of the game in HD rather than the post-game show in HD.


----------



## brente

must have been a komo problem. i ended up switching over to the west coast feed on directv to catch the end - it was fine


----------



## jamesmil

Just to make sure I've got this straight. If I want to get the HD DVR from Comcast in Seattle, the MINIMUM package I am forced to get is:


Expanded Basic Cable: $43/mo

HD Cable: $5/mo

DVR Service: $9.95/mo


Total: $57/mo


All I want to do is record the locals in HD. That is very dissapointing that this is the only option.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesmil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I've got this straight. If I want to get the HD DVR from Comcast in Seattle, the MINIMUM package I am forced to get is:
> 
> 
> Expanded Basic Cable: $43/mo
> 
> HD Cable: $5/mo
> 
> DVR Service: $9.95/mo
> 
> 
> Total: $57/mo
> 
> 
> All I want to do is record the locals in HD. That is very dissapointing that this is the only option.




HD Cable may mean having to add Digital Classic for $11.99.

There is a $5.10 package called Digi Lite but I don't know what it does or doesn't qualify you for.

On a side note... I got this "Comcast Digital Voice" installed at my house today and it seems great. Unlimited long distance & all calling features with voicemail for $39.99 (intro is $29.99). I know it's not for everyone but if you use LD it may be a great solution...


----------



## jason75

To get a DVR, I was told by Comcast that the following is the requirement...


Expanded Basic 42.99

Digital Classic 11.99

DVR Box 9.95


So almost $65 a month just to get a DVR.


----------



## Weil

Digital Lite is the package that I used to have (in South King County). It is the non dvr Motorola HD box and the local digital channels. It used to include ESPN HD which was moved to classic in July. sam


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To get a DVR, I was told by Comcast that the following is the requirement...
> 
> 
> Expanded Basic 42.99
> 
> Digital Classic 11.99
> 
> DVR Box 9.95
> 
> 
> So almost $65 a month just to get a DVR.



I can confirm this too... and this is why I returned mine in the end. $65 + Tax/mo for only Tivoing the local HD channels that I can get for $12/mo was just crazy.


Right now, I'm using a QAM tuner (and proprietary software) on a PC to record my HD locals. I'm really unhappy about it, since the software is really bad and the tuner isn't supported by MCE, but I'm saving over $55 a month doing that.


For MCE users, there's one solution that I've read on another forum that involves using the non-PVR Motorola box (5100/6200) with the Firewire output and the incoming new version of MCE. From what I read, it's a hack, but it lets you record and playback HD from MCE using the box that's controlled via Firewire. At some point, that's something I would like to try.










-eric


----------



## wareagle

Perhaps the local Comcast management should consider using the bandwidth currently being wasted on channel 181 (HDSE, NFL Total Access, or whatever that static display is) to provide us with TNT-HD.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps the local Comcast management should consider using the bandwidth currently being wasted on channel 181 (HDSE, NFL Total Access, or whatever that static display is) to provide us with TNT-HD.



I'm gonna call him and ask why they can't do that.

If that's not an option... Some markets don't carry INHD2 so they can use that space for other content... I wonder how that would go over with people; TNTHD for INHD2?


----------



## wareagle

It would be better to get TNT-HD in place of INHD, since that's the one that carries pseudo-sports programming.


----------



## ruggierom

I'm really getting tired of seing NBC HD shows in SD on Comcast Channel 105. Saturday Night Live has never been in HD that I have seen this season, tonight Will & Grace was SD and Joey was almost all SD and had about 3 minutes of blank screen and audio that cut in and out. I called Comcast and the CSR told we that no one had ever reported that NBC HD shows were being broadcast by Comcast in SD. Am I supposed to believe that?


I'm not really sure what to do but I was hoping to be told that they knew about the issue and would have it resolved soon. I also asked about TNT HD and digital simulcast and of course was told they had no information.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruggierom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really getting tired of seing NBC HD shows in SD on Comcast Channel 105. Saturday Night Live has never been in HD that I have seen this season, tonight Will & Grace was SD and Joey was almost all SD and had about 3 minutes of blank screen and audio that cut in and out. I called Comcast and the CSR told we that no one had ever reported that NBC HD shows were being broadcast by Comcast in SD. Am I supposed to believe that?
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do but I was hoping to be told that they knew about the issue and would have it resolved soon. I also asked about TNT HD and digital simulcast and of course was told they had no information.



I know for sure that Saturday Night Live is an KING-TV problem which will not be fixed any time soon, and I suspect the things you saw tonight were their problem as well (although not semi-permanent like SNL). It would be pretty hard for Comcast to cause any of these problems.


----------



## Remember1948

Glad -- and disappointed -- to see it just wasn't me who was forced to watch "HD" Saturday Night Live framed in black the last two weeks. Get on the ball, KING-TV!


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruggierom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really getting tired of seing NBC HD shows in SD on Comcast Channel 105. Saturday Night Live has never been in HD that I have seen this season, tonight Will & Grace was SD and Joey was almost all SD and had about 3 minutes of blank screen and audio that cut in and out. I called Comcast and the CSR told we that no one had ever reported that NBC HD shows were being broadcast by Comcast in SD. Am I supposed to believe that?
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do but I was hoping to be told that they knew about the issue and would have it resolved soon. I also asked about TNT HD and digital simulcast and of course was told they had no information.



With the exception of the SNL issue (it's a KING problem because they don't broadcast the show live, instead record it at 8:30 and play that at 11:35) I think the rest is a problem with NBC as a whole. I had the same problems with shows on Wednesday night and reading other forums on dbstalk.com I noticed people in other parts of the country had the same problems. Sounds like NBC hosed it's HD feed and now the entire country is suffering.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD Cable may mean having to add Digital Classic for $11.99.
> 
> There is a $5.10 package called Digi Lite but I don't know what it does or doesn't qualify you for.
> 
> On a side note... I got this "Comcast Digital Voice" installed at my house today and it seems great. Unlimited long distance & all calling features with voicemail for $39.99 (intro is $29.99). I know it's not for everyone but if you use LD it may be a great solution...



How is this different from VOIP, other than being more expensive?


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is this different from VOIP, other than being more expensive?



The technology is basically VOIP. But Comcast routes calls through their own fiber optic network instead of the internet.


Also the phone unit should have a battery backup, hence the phone should work for a couple of hours in cases of power outage.


All in all this seems to be more reliable compared to some of the other VOIP services.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is this different from VOIP, other than being more expensive?



because the call never goes out over the internet it is secure. also the data is not a "best effort" like VOIP services. the voice data is routed first priority on their network and handed straight off to a telco or another cable company. Also there is no problem with 911 calls and it shows up on your normal cable bill so you cut monthly bills by one. so far I like it and didn't mean to go this far off topic just wanted to mention it was out there.


----------



## wareagle

It's an oldie, though.


OnDemand

--Movies

----HDTV Movies

------Lawrence of Arabia - Part 1

------Lawrence of Arabia - Part 2


----------



## Babula

Using Vonage which causes problems with TIVO and DBS boxes that like to be called periodically. I lived with this since May and am a little annoyed with constantly beinf reminded that my box has not been contacted for 150 days;every day. Can anyone say that Comcast system will handle this type connection any better?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's an oldie, though.
> 
> 
> OnDemand
> 
> --Movies
> 
> ----HDTV Movies
> 
> ------Lawrence of Arabia - Part 1
> 
> ------Lawrence of Arabia - Part 2



Thanks for the heads up on this movie-- I remember being blown away when I saw it in college in 1962. This film was made over 40 years ago. And with no special effects. The photography is outstanding. The scene near the beginning showing a lone rider approaching the camera from the horizon line is incredible


"The beautiful masterpiece (accompanied by a superb score from Maurice Jarre) is thought by many to be director David Lean's best (even topping The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)), with its Super Panavision 70 mm scope, magnificent color cinematography and poetic imagery of the desert captured within a spectacular epic story of a larger-than-life, idealistic adventurer. The Arabian desert functions as a majestic backdrop and metaphysical land for Lawrence's exploits."


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using Vonage which causes problems with TIVO and DBS boxes that like to be called periodically. I lived with this since May and am a little annoyed with constantly beinf reminded that my box has not been contacted for 150 days;every day. Can anyone say that Comcast system will handle this type connection any better?



TiVo can connect to the service over the Internet using your home network. That is how mine does it.


You can even run Guided Setup (though not the initial one) now via the Net, which is very sweet.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TiVo can connect to the service over the Internet using your home network. That is how mine does it..



He probably has a Series 1 DTivo (although I'd question why he's posting in the Comcast forum, but for the fact I am and I have a Series 1 DTivo).


Either that, or he's gone 143 days without programming.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using Vonage which causes problems with TIVO and DBS boxes that like to be called periodically. I lived with this since May and am a little annoyed with constantly beinf reminded that my box has not been contacted for 150 days;every day. Can anyone say that Comcast system will handle this type connection any better?



If you have Vonage, you must have broadband, which makes me wonder why you don't connect your TIVO directly to the Intenet via a USB network adapter.


----------



## xenofly

I just switched over from DirecTV and a DirecTivo series 2 box to the Comcast HD DVR. With the Tivo unit I was able to switch back and forth between tuners allowing me to watch two programs at the same time. I have not been able to figure out how to do this with the Comcast box. Even if I set one of the programs to record on "tuner A" once i change channels it switches to "tuner B" and stays on that tuner. Then when I change the channel back to the program I originally set to record I have no buffer. Is there a trick I am missing to flip between tuners so both channels continue to buffer or is this feature not available on the Comcast box.


----------



## Nausicaa

I have found with the Comcast box if you change a channel, it flushes the buffer.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xenofly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just switched over from DirecTV and a DirecTivo series 2 box to the Comcast HD DVR. With the Tivo unit I was able to switch back and forth between tuners allowing me to watch two programs at the same time. I have not been able to figure out how to do this with the Comcast box. Even if I set one of the programs to record on "tuner A" once i change channels it switches to "tuner B" and stays on that tuner. Then when I change the channel back to the program I originally set to record I have no buffer. Is there a trick I am missing to flip between tuners so both channels continue to buffer or is this feature not available on the Comcast box.



You need to record both channels. Then you can go back and forth by entering the channel number. That's the only way.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to record both channels. Then you can go back and forth by entering the channel number. That's the only way.



Actually, once you have both channels recording you can switch back and forth by using the "last" button on the remote (and the buffers remain intact for both).


From what I've read, the iGuide software has an active "swap" button to switch tuners, but with the MSFT s/w the tuner choice is taken out of our hands -- probably just as well.


----------



## Macoberly

Can anyone confirm that 5c has engaged on their boxes? Mine wasn't yesterday evening, but today most of the digital channels all show a "1" under the 5c section of the diagnostics. This blows. No more recording though the firewire.










Mason


----------



## WiFi-Spy

5c is enable


----------



## ericjut

Are you guys talking about the 6200/6412 boxes?


Does that include all the local channels?


I'm waiting for a 6200 to be delivered to my home to setup a firewire connection to record... I guess I'll call and cancel...










-eric


----------



## jimre

Gee - it's not like 5C being enabled should be a surprise. We're now back to exactly where we were a year ago, before converting to MSFT software:


Analog channels: 5C=0

Digital locals (inc. HD) 5C=0

All other digital: 5C=1


We were lucky & got a reprieve while they figured out how to make 5C/DTCP work with the MSFT software. But now it's back. Looks like you once again need an authorized 5C-compliant device to make copies over firewire. D-VHS deck, yes. PC, no.


----------



## Macoberly

What does Msft have to do with the firewire port? Msft software is for the UI, right? There are still several comcast cities that don't use Msft software and they don't have 5c enabled. Its hard to pay $90 a month for cable when I can only record 10-15 hours of hd content on my box + having to deal with analog chanels as well. Oh well, sorry for b****ing. I'll move on with life now.


Mason


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gee - it's not like 5C being enabled should be a surprise. We're now back to exactly where we were a year ago, before converting to MSFT software:
> 
> 
> Analog channels: 5C=0
> 
> Digital locals (inc. HD) 5C=0
> 
> All other digital: 5C=1
> 
> 
> We were lucky & got a reprieve while they figured out how to make 5C/DTCP work with the MSFT software. But now it's back. Looks like you once again need an authorized 5C-compliant device to make copies over firewire. D-VHS deck, yes. PC, no.



Jim,


Thank you for confirming that HD locals aren't blocked as it *definitely* wasn't clear on the last few posts.


-eric


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does Msft have to do with the firewire port? Msft software is for the UI, right? There are still several comcast cities that don't use Msft software and they don't have 5c enabled. Its hard to pay $90 a month for cable when I can only record 10-15 hours of hd content on my box + having to deal with analog chanels as well. Oh well, sorry for b****ing. I'll move on with life now.
> 
> 
> Mason



It's simple. A year ago - all the Comcast/Moto boxes here in Puget Sound already had 5C copy-protection enabled over firewire. We discussed it here in these forums endlessly. As soon as they switched to MSFT software -- poof! No more copy-protection - until now, that is. My point was - it's obvious Comcast has ALWAYS intended to have 5C DRM enabled on the firewire port, but for whatever reason they were unable to do so on the MSFT software until now.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming that HD locals aren't blocked as it *definitely* wasn't clear on the last few posts.
> 
> 
> -eric



I didn't actually do any recording tests over firewire, but just checked a few of the HD locals using the diagnostics & confirmed that it said 5C=0 for them.


----------



## jameskollar

5C1 just enabled? Damn. I've always used a 5C compliant tape deck and always thought that 5C1 was enbled from the first 6412. I assume if 5C1 was NOT enabled then 5C2 was not enabled either. If true, look at all the VOD, PPV and such that I missed. I makes me sick.


----------



## r_e_l

as i understand, Comcast is planning on moving all analog channels to digital to free bandwidth ... great but what would it really mean?


i take it that all TV's will need to have some sort of a set top box in order to operate. that costs money which i assume will be passed to us the consumers.


its already extremely expensive services (25% of my bill today is only for the set top converters).


anyone know what Comcast have in mind when the switch will finally take place?


i heard in the past (few years ago) the term "open TV", which as the time talked about making the specification of the box open to enable companies to compete in the converter box market.

is that going to happen anytime soon?


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can confirm this too... and this is why I returned mine in the end. $65 + Tax/mo for only Tivoing the local HD channels that I can get for $12/mo was just crazy.
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm using a QAM tuner (and proprietary software) on a PC to record my HD locals. I'm really unhappy about it, since the software is really bad and the tuner isn't supported by MCE, but I'm saving over $55 a month doing that.
> 
> 
> For MCE users, there's one solution that I've read on another forum that involves using the non-PVR Motorola box (5100/6200) with the Firewire output and the incoming new version of MCE. From what I read, it's a hack, but it lets you record and playback HD from MCE using the box that's controlled via Firewire. At some point, that's something I would like to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric



i wonder what the move to all digital will do to the pricing model. digital was considered to be extra service but now that it will become a must ... i wonder how its going to be priced and regulated.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as i understand, Comcast is planning on moving all analog channels to digital to free bandwidth ... great but what would it really mean?
> 
> 
> i take it that all TV's will need to have some sort of a set top box in order to operate. that costs money which i assume will be passed to us the consumers.
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> i heard in the past (few years ago) the term "open TV", which as the time talked about making the specification of the box open to enable companies to compete in the converter box market.
> 
> is that going to happen anytime soon?



It's a fallacy that costs get passed on to consumers. That only happens at the margin (e.g. if the item cannot be produced for the price of sale the price will go up). They are moving to digital for reasons that benefit them, even after factoring in the costs of the boxes (which aren't that expensive). That said, I wouldn't expect the price of a box to be zero since it isn't zero now. So if you need a box that you don't need now, then yes your price will probably go up.


One more thing on the cost. One of the benefits of digital is the ability to carry more channels. To the extent that they offer more channels in the standard packages, the price of those packages will rise. So there would be a possible indirect effect on prices.


I think what you're talking about with "open TV" is Cablecard, and it's already here, but you need a set that accepts Cablecards. It's a very problematic technology early on.


----------



## Weil

Both houses of Congress are writing new laws to govern a switchover. One currently mandates continuation of analog through 2014 and the other is April 2009. Comcast will have to contribute to the proper candidates to conserve bandwidth. I read where one bill requires all over the air shows must be available in both SD and HD because SD digital sets can not receive and display from an HD signal. Is that true? sam


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's simple. A year ago - all the Comcast/Moto boxes here in Puget Sound already had 5C copy-protection enabled over firewire. We discussed it here in these forums endlessly. As soon as they switched to MSFT software -- poof! No more copy-protection - until now, that is. My point was - it's obvious Comcast has ALWAYS intended to have 5C DRM enabled on the firewire port, but for whatever reason they were unable to do so on the MSFT software until now.



not true , VOD and PPV allways had 5c=1 copy never on the 6412's with MSTV


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not true , VOD and PPV allways had 5c=1 copy never on the 6412's with MSTV



OK - fine, I never tried copying VOD or PPV over firewire. But all other non-local digital channels, including premium channels - that used to be 5C=1 - suddenly reverted back to 5C=0 when the MSFT switch happened.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both houses of Congress are writing new laws to govern a switchover. One currently mandates continuation of analog through 2014 and the other is April 2009. Comcast will have to contribute to the proper candidates to conserve bandwidth. I read where one bill requires all over the air shows must be available in both SD and HD because SD digital sets can not receive and display from an HD signal. Is that true? sam



Either way, I believe the "analog cutoff date" being debated in Congress has to do only with broadcast OTA - not cable - and therefore doesn't affect Comcast.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both houses of Congress are writing new laws to govern a switchover. One currently mandates continuation of analog through 2014 and the other is April 2009. Comcast will have to contribute to the proper candidates to conserve bandwidth. I read where one bill requires all over the air shows must be available in both SD and HD because SD digital sets can not receive and display from an HD signal. Is that true? sam



Here's the scoop, as I understand it. The Senate Committee has set April 7, 2009 as TV's digital transition date. This has yet to been confirmed in the House.


As of this date (or whatever date is eventually settled upon), all networks will be required to broadcast in digital. The consumer who has an analog TV set will need to purchase a digital-to-analog converter in order to see the shows. One box for every analog set in the house- these boxes are expected to cost around $50.00 each. And Congress will be approving billions to subsidize the conversion for those who can not afford it.


The reason for all this- money, of course! The US will auction off the recovered analog spectrum on January 28, 2008. This is expected to raise between 10-20 BILLION dollars for the US Treasury. Also, another compelling reason for pushing this conversion date is that emergency facilities desperately need the 24 MHz of spectrum recovered from the digital transition. This need was demonstrated during the 9/11 disaster when emergency communications were in shambles.


----------



## Weil

 http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=8772 

October 21, 2005

Draft legislation circulated Friday by the House Energy and Commerce Committee would require cable TV operators to carry both the analog and digital TV signals of broadcasters for five years after the DTV transition. But the House bill, according to sources, would not require cable TV operators to carry broadcasters' DTV multicasts.


----------



## Nausicaa

So I see that NBC/KING5 had huge issues with "Surface" last night in HDTV, making the episode essentially unwatchable. Oh well, have to wait for SciFi to rebroadcast, I guess. Least "The West Wing" was perfect.


----------



## pidhead

Has anyone else called Comcast to complain about the Firewire 5C change?


It may not do any good, but I can remain hopeful.


I don't get the point of having a mandated FW port, if the only thing you can do with it is record analog, and OTA HD -- both of which can be done without a FW enabled STB. I think the FCC intended for these ports to serve digital channels, which was the entire point of having a lossless means of creating an archive copy.


I understand that you can still use a 5C compliant device, but how practical is that?


I don't know what Comcast gains by turning on the DTCP, but they will definitely lose the $50/mo I pay for my premium subscriptions.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pidhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else called Comcast to complain about the Firewire 5C change?
> 
> 
> It may not do any good, but I can remain hopeful.
> 
> 
> I don't get the point of having a mandated FW port, if the only thing you can do with it is record analog, and OTA HD -- both of which can be done without a FW enabled STB. I think the FCC intended for these ports to serve digital channels, which was the entire point of having a lossless means of creating an archive copy.
> 
> 
> I understand that you can still use a 5C compliant device, but how practical is that?
> 
> 
> I don't know what Comcast gains by turning on the DTCP, but they will definitely lose the $50/mo I pay for my premium subscriptions.



The firewire mandate I believe only applies to local broadcast channels. You should still be able to recording local broadcast channels (including HD) with a PC. Those should all be 5C=0. I don't think Comcast is required in any way to give us un-restricted access to non-broadcast content. Comcast sets their own rules for those chanels, and the rules are (once again), no free copying.


Why would they do this? It's easy to just say "Hollywood makes them do it" - but we tend to forget Comcast *is* Hollywood. Comcast owns an increasing amount of content these days, including E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, G4, The Golf Channel, OLN, and others. And don't forget they tried (unsuccessfully) to take over Disney/ABC/ESPN last year. As a paranoid content owner, they'll do what they think necessary.


And if you recently subscribed to Comcast with the intent of archiving HD premium channels, then you probably weren't aware of the history here. 5C active isn't a new thing here. This exactly how it was a year ago with all Comcast boxes here in Puget Sound area. For some reason the 5C stuff was temporarily disabled when the MSFT software was installed, but now it's back.


----------



## pidhead

Actually, the mandate applies to all channels, with maximum content protection levels defined for 3 categories. From http://www.eff.org/IP/Video/HDTV/FCC_PnP_Ruling.pdf 


65. The final component of the proposed encoding rules is comprised of caps on the level of copy protection that may apply to various categories of MVPD programming. These proposed caps do not obligate the encoding of programming with copy restrictions, nor do they prescribe a specific level of copy protection for particular programs. MVPDs would remain free to negotiate with content providers for any level of encoding that falls below or is equal to the applicable cap for the relevant programming category, which is referred to in the draft rules as a Defined Business Model. The defined business models and corresponding copy protection caps proposed in the draft rules include:


(1) Unencrypted broadcast television - no copy restrictions may be imposed;

(2) Pay television, non-premium subscription television, and free conditional access delivery transmissions - one generation of copies is the most stringent restriction that may be imposed; and

(3) VOD, PPV, or Subscription-on-Demand transmissions - no copies is the most stringent restriction that may be imposed, however, even when no copies are allowed, such content may be paused up to 90 minutes from its initial transmission.


So, you are correct that Local HD must never be restricted. The second category is probably where most of our interest lies. Copy Protection is not required by the FCC, but is allowed. So, for content providers like HBO who have expressed their own interest in protecting their content from copy, even to the extent that they would request their content be considered VOD (if I read correctly) so that it may never be copied, I guess we have to accept that.


My frustration is that it seems Comcast has applied Copy Once protection to ALL digital channels even though they are probably not required to. I have not checked all my channels, but I have yet to find one that isn't 5C=1. If this is true, then it appears that it is Comcast, not the content provider(s), making decisions about the level of copy protection required.


For instance, did Discovery HD request copy once protection? Did INHD, Sundance, IFC, History, Science, TVLand, BBC America, Nick, and Cartoon Network?


If we lose the ability to time shift HBO with homebrew software, I guess that is HBO's right. It's stupid, but big deal. But it is a bigger deal to have copy protection applied to networks that don't require it. Some networks might even object if they were aware.


You are correct, I have not been around long enough to remember the last time these restrictions were in place. Were all digital channels set to 5C=1 at that time too?


----------



## jimre

I doubt if it matters how all the various digital networks feel about copy-restrictions. Comcast has their own interest in getting you to subscribe to a digital package to see these channels. Unrestricted copying is seen as a threat to this revenue, thus every channel requiring a digital subscription is encrypted. Likewise they want you to pay for their *their* DVR service...



> Quote:
> ...Were all digital channels set to 5C=1 at that time too?



Yep - same as it appears to be again now. Only analog channels and digital locals had 5C=0.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pidhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get the point of having a mandated FW port, if the only thing you can do with it is record analog, and OTA HD -- both of which can be done without a FW enabled STB.



I beg to differ. I'm glad to hear that you can rely on OTA at your house, but many of us all around the Puget Sound have limited or no OTA reception and being able to connect a Comcast Box to a computer via FW port to record local HD channels content is the only viable option available.


I'm not saying that I like the 5C=1 on all other digital channels, but saying the FW port is useless now isn't an accurate statement.


-eric


----------



## pidhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that I like the 5C=1 on all other digital channels, but saying the FW port is useless now isn't an accurate statement.
> 
> 
> -eric



I agree. I didn't say it was useless. In fact, I'll probably keep mine just for this reason. My point is, this is not what the FCC intended. (in my opinion)


By the way, there are other ways to receive locals from cable. Both the Air2PC and HD-3000 tuner cards support QAM on various levels, and the locals are required to be unencrypted. Granted you get to rent the STB, and have to buy the PCI card.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pidhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree. I didn't say it was useless. In fact, I'll probably keep mine just for this reason. My point is, this is not what the FCC intended. (in my opinion)
> 
> 
> By the way, there are other ways to receive locals from cable. Both the Air2PC and HD-3000 tuner cards support QAM on various levels, and the locals are required to be unencrypted. Granted you get to rent the STB, and have to buy the PCI card.



But QAM tuners aren't supported by MCE, which is the HTPC PVR platform I'm currently using. I do have a QAM tuner PCI card, but the software that comes with it is REALLY bad. In fact, so bad that I'm not able to rely on it to record.


Personally, I think the unofficial FW STB support in MCE is a Godsend, even if it works only for the HD locals.










-eric


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I see that NBC/KING5 had huge issues with "Surface" last night in HDTV, making the episode essentially unwatchable. Oh well, have to wait for SciFi to rebroadcast, I guess. Least "The West Wing" was perfect.



About 12 minutes in, KING switched to their analog feed and the rest of Surface was fine, just a smaller picture.


----------



## chrhon

2 questions:


1. In the seattle times today there again was news of Fox Sports Northwest carrying the sonics in HDTV - well I looked in the comcast lineup and don't see an HD channel for them and the season starts a week from today... anyone know what comcast is doing for this? (and what package you need? I just have the locals + locals in HD as its all I watch - except I love sonics and their non HD broadcast quality is very bad)


2. A few post ago it was mentioned


> Quote:
> Personally, I think the unofficial FW STB support in MCE is a Godsend, even if it works only for the HD locals.



Can you provide a link on instructions for that or anything? Its been about 6 months since I tried it but I never got MCE to work with the comcast boxes firewire. I did manage to load drivers to make the computer look like a HDVCR and record but not with MCE and also it wasn't very usefull as I needed to have the cable box on and set to the correct channel etc.


Finally: I think the fact that you have to order the "basic cable" analog channels for $40+ just to record local HD channels is rediculous - there is no requirement for that with the hardware.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrhon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1. In the seattle times today there again was news of Fox Sports Northwest carrying the sonics in HDTV - well I looked in the comcast lineup and don't see an HD channel for them and the season starts a week from today... anyone know what comcast is doing for this? (and what package you need? I just have the locals + locals in HD as its all I watch - except I love sonics and their non HD broadcast quality is very bad)




FSN is currently negotiating with Comcast to carry the HD broadcasts. The only major carrier to agree to carry the HD games right now is DirecTV, along with some smaller outlying cable systems (I belive whoever serves Tacoma is carrying them). FSN really wants to be on Comcast, but as of now, they haven't agreed on a compensation package. Hopefully there will be more news to report soon.


----------



## danstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pidhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what Comcast gains by turning on the DTCP, but they will definitely lose the $50/mo I pay for my premium subscriptions.



Of course, that is certainly always our option as a consumer, but IMHO I highly doubt you're going to find another provider who is doing anything much different from Comcast in regards to implementing 5C/FW restrictions. As to whether 5C/FW restrictions are being implemented properly or not by the industry as a whole is a topic for a different thread (and you will find many already in progress here in different areas of AVS).


----------



## macvicar39

I cant beleive comcast hasnt added this FSNW HD channel, Directv beat them to the punch again, first HD mariner games and now HD sonic games, this is a disgrace and they still havent added TNT HD to our lineup despite an agreement. This really sucks. Comcast claims they dont have bandwidth to add TNT HD here in Seattle, I somehow think Comcast will add FSN HD within a week to avoid DTV defecters. At which point ill ask if you can add FSN HD why couldnt they add TNTHD, IF DTV adds TNT HD im gone,that'll be it for me and suckcast


----------



## syp

I have a Samsung 4667, and connect directly to the cable line, no STB, no Cablecard. I live in Puyallup.


I also have limited basic analog service, but i still pick up the basic HDTV channels, 81.x, 82.x, 83.x, and 84.x.


I had my Samsung for about 2 months and loved watching HDTV. Last night, the video on all my HDTV channels went blank, but i do still get audio on those channels.


Has anyone experienced this issue before, and what could be going on, or how do i fix? Comcast gave 2 different responses, "there is a service disruption in my area" and "there is no service disruption in my area", so I don't know if its comcast or my Samsung, or if i need to get a Cablecard.


Is it time to invoke my Samsung warranty?


Any thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## dsellinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the scoop, as I understand it. The Senate Committee has set April 7, 2009 as TV's digital transition date. This has yet to been confirmed in the House.
> 
> 
> As of this date (or whatever date is eventually settled upon), all networks will be required to broadcast in digital. The consumer who has an analog TV set will need to purchase a digital-to-analog converter in order to see the shows. One box for every analog set in the house- these boxes are expected to cost around $50.00 each. And Congress will be approving billions to subsidize the conversion for those who can not afford it.
> 
> 
> The reason for all this- money, of course! The US will auction off the recovered analog spectrum on January 28, 2008. This is expected to raise between 10-20 BILLION dollars for the US Treasury. Also, another compelling reason for pushing this conversion date is that emergency facilities desperately need the 24 MHz of spectrum recovered from the digital transition. This need was demonstrated during the 9/11 disaster when emergency communications were in shambles.



Seems that was the Dems' proposal.
http://today.reuters.com/news/newsAr...archived=False 

looks like what will really happen is switch by December 31, 2008 and only $830mill in grants for D to A STB's


----------



## biz_qwik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cant beleive comcast hasnt added this FSNW HD channel, Directv beat them to the punch again, first HD mariner games and now HD sonic games, this is a disgrace and they still havent added TNT HD to our lineup despite an agreement. This really sucks. Comcast claims they dont have bandwidth to add TNT HD here in Seattle, I somehow think Comcast will add FSN HD within a week to avoid DTV defecters. At which point ill ask if you can add FSN HD why couldnt they add TNTHD, IF DTV adds TNT HD im gone,that'll be it for me and suckcast




Man oh man do I ever agree with you!!!! This is now year 3 of no TNT-HD. I have been reading about new HD channels coming soon for a year without one thing new!


Someone else mentioned this and I simply don't understand.....What the hell is 181????? There is NEVER anything on it and I'd assume there the bandwitch needed.


I'm a HUGE basketball fan and end up squinting at the NBA league pass and trying to watch the game through the brutal SD fuzz. Even FSN looks terrible on the analog channels and I was excited to get 105 low-def since it's minus 50% fuzz on the digital portion of the lineup.


Please comcast.......can you just put up TNT-HD....the damn channel that you have a agreement for!!!


Just figure it out already......b


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrhon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 2. A few post ago it was mentioned
> 
> Can you provide a link on instructions for that or anything? Its been about 6 months since I tried it but I never got MCE to work with the comcast boxes firewire. I did manage to load drivers to make the computer look like a HDVCR and record but not with MCE and also it wasn't very usefull as I needed to have the cable box on and set to the correct channel etc.
> 
> 
> Finally: I think the fact that you have to order the "basic cable" analog channels for $40+ just to record local HD channels is rediculous - there is no requirement for that with the hardware.



A guy on "thegreenbutton" built a little 3rd party app to change the channel on the STB via firewire and went way beyond by also recording the content that comes out of it. It's not professional... but it works.










Basically, what he does is that he records the firewire output at the same time that your tuner records the s-vid output. If it's successful, he copies the metadata to the firewire content and deletes the s-vid content. Of course, this will work only on channels that have 5C=0 (aka analog + HD locals). But, until we have a better solution, this will do for me.


Here's the link where you can get more information: http://www.thegreenbutton.com/commun...52&TopicPage=1 


Don't bother reading all the thread (it's over 130 pages long) but make sure that:


1. You set up your MCE2005 to record from the STB first (aka via S-Video or Composite)

2. You have a decent MPEG decoder installed (aka WinDVD 7 or something equivalent).


After that, just follow the instructions on the readme.txt.


And as far as the 6412 requirements are concerned, I TOTALLY agree with you. The minimum package I told I had to get to have a 6412 was:

$43 (Basic) + $12 (Digital Classic) + $9.95 (DVR) = $65 + Tax!


In my case, I pay $12.95 (Minimum Basic) + $6.50 (6200 rental) = $19.45 + Tax


I would be happy to pay an extra $5-$10 for DVR service, but forcing me to pay $45/mo extra is simply ridiculous. That's why I was very happy to get that firewire solution (and it lets me record on my 400GB drive too...







).


-eric


----------



## pidhead

Regarding the 5C implementation that the Seattle market got this past week, I received a follow up call from a Comcast engineer this morning.


He said they had just finished getting the tags set correctly. The only channels that should be 5C=1 or higher are the premium channels, or anything you pay extra for.


The basic digital channels should be 5C=0 now. I have confirmed this on a few channels like TCM, Science, NGC, DISCHD, INHD etc.


While I really wanted the movie channels, I understand the constraints, and I think this delineation makes more sense than to copy control everything. I'm happy to have DiscHD, and INHD back.


As many of you have noted, Comcast is free, to a point, to do whatever they want with 5C. I think it is up to us to express our interest when changes like this get made, and ultimately, shape what Comcast wants to give us consumers. Comcast didn't have to turn these channels back to 5C=0, and they may not stay that way forever, but all it took was to get the question to the right person.


The City of Seattle cable customer service people were instrumental in getting this request through to the correct people. On my own, I was unable to get anyone on the phone who even knew that Firewire was required, and I made it to level 3 support. The CSRs really need to be educated on what the options are for the consumer, even if that means there are no options. Any answer is better than disinformation.


So, go ye now and bask in the warm goodness that is time-shifted American Chopper in HD.


----------



## jimre

That's great news - thanks for following up on this, pidhead. I'm truly amazed you managed to thru to someone at Comcast who actually knows something about this!


----------



## Macoberly

5c is off. quick, record!

Hbohd and inhd confirmed as of 8 pm


Thank You Comcast Man. I promise to keep all recorded content to myself.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

^^^ way to let the cat out of the bag







heh


----------



## shawnifoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 4667, and connect directly to the cable line, no STB, no Cablecard. I live in Puyallup.
> 
> 
> I also have limited basic analog service, but i still pick up the basic HDTV channels, 81.x, 82.x, 83.x, and 84.x.
> 
> 
> I had my Samsung for about 2 months and loved watching HDTV. Last night, the video on all my HDTV channels went blank, but i do still get audio on those channels.
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue before, and what could be going on, or how do i fix? Comcast gave 2 different responses, "there is a service disruption in my area" and "there is no service disruption in my area", so I don't know if its comcast or my Samsung, or if i need to get a Cablecard.
> 
> 
> Is it time to invoke my Samsung warranty?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks




Unplug your TV for 30 seconds or so to reset it and you will be good to go.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I see that NBC/KING5 had huge issues with "Surface" last night in HDTV, making the episode essentially unwatchable. Oh well, have to wait for SciFi to rebroadcast, I guess. Least "The West Wing" was perfect.



FYI: Episodes 3 through 6 of Surface will be on the SCIFi channel this Wednesday starting at 7:00 PM.


----------



## keithaxis

Has SNL been in HD yet this year? THis past weekend is the first I have missed, but all others have been letterboxed on KING..I sent an email to KING TV last week complaining but no response from them...and then the gosh darn terrible sound at KOMO>.my gosh, I cannot even watch 104 anymore with the constant dolby digital that puts no sound in center or rears...can't those morons just leave it as stereo during non prime time hours when there is no need for digital....


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has SNL been in HD yet this year? THis past weekend is the first I have missed, but all others have been letterboxed on KING..I sent an email to KING TV last week complaining but no response from them...and then the gosh darn terrible sound at KOMO>.my gosh, I cannot even watch 104 anymore with the constant dolby digital that puts no sound in center or rears...can't those morons just leave it as stereo during non prime time hours when there is no need for digital....



Someone reported earlier in this thread, or in the Seattle OTA thread, that KING delays SNL by five minutes. The only way they can accomplish this right now is to record the east coast feed early and play it back at their 5-minutes-later time, all done in SD because they apparently do not have the means of doing so in HD at this time.


I think we need to convince KING to bag the 5 minute delay and send us the HD west coast feed!


----------



## RickE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 4667, and connect directly to the cable line, no STB, no Cablecard. I live in Puyallup.
> 
> 
> I also have limited basic analog service, but i still pick up the basic HDTV channels, 81.x, 82.x, 83.x, and 84.x.
> 
> 
> I had my Samsung for about 2 months and loved watching HDTV. Last night, the video on all my HDTV channels went blank, but i do still get audio on those channels.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a Samsung set also, and limited basic comcast. I had the exact same problem happen to me. Lost all HD video, but still had sound. I figured the TV was on the fritz, but I decided to unplug the tv and let it sit for an hour. When I plugged it back in, all works fine again.


Rick


----------



## Spassvogel42

This happened to me...you need to try to "power cycle" the TV. Turn it off...once the fan stops running, unplug it. Wait a minute...plug it back in...then turn it on. See if that works.


----------



## testarc

I talked to a Comcast representitive about why not replace HDSE with TNT-HD, he INSISTS the HDSE channel doesn't exist. Well, I guess I was just wasting my time.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cant beleive comcast hasnt added this FSNW HD channel, Directv beat them to the punch again, first HD mariner games and now HD sonic games, this is a disgrace and they still havent added TNT HD to our lineup despite an agreement. This really sucks. Comcast claims they dont have bandwidth to add TNT HD here in Seattle, I somehow think Comcast will add FSN HD within a week to avoid DTV defecters. At which point ill ask if you can add FSN HD why couldnt they add TNTHD, IF DTV adds TNT HD im gone,that'll be it for me and suckcast


----------



## zeus163

I just turned to 181 and there was good ol HDSE broadcasting that lovely HDSE color. I wonder why that channel is even there? But it is there.


I'm pretty disappointed by Comcasts lack of bringing in HD stations. My father-in-law in Silverdale (Wave Cable) has FSNHD and TNTHD which have all been in added within the last 6-9 months. He was able to watch the Mariners in HD and I can't.


I just wish Comcast would pull this off. I want to watch the Sonics in HD tonight. I could if I decided to visit my father-in-law! Grrr....


----------



## wareagle

5:55PM, Thursday, 11/3. There's actually something on 181 other than the static graphic -- HD version of NFL coverage on 180.


6:00PM, 181 has HD version of NFL Game of the Week, Bears at Lions.


----------



## jaimel

I purchased a Panasonic TH42PX50U a couple of weeks ago, and found that I can pick up a number of HD channels without having a Comcast subscription. One of these channels was PBS, which had the best reception of all the channels I could get. After about a week, PBS stopped coming in at all. It said "poor signal strength", but upon checking the signal strength I could see it wasn't low at all, in fact it was in the high 80s. Anyone else experiencing this problem? I can't figure out why it came in so well and just stopped so suddenly.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaimel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased a Panasonic TH42PX50U a couple of weeks ago, and found that I can pick up a number of HD channels without having a Comcast subscription. One of these channels was PBS, which had the best reception of all the channels I could get. After about a week, PBS stopped coming in at all. It said "poor signal strength", but upon checking the signal strength I could see it wasn't low at all, in fact it was in the high 80s. Anyone else experiencing this problem? I can't figure out why it came in so well and just stopped so suddenly.



KCTS-HD only broadcasts from like 3:00p-midnight every day. You might want to make sure you're trying this during those hours.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KCTS-HD only broadcasts from like 3:00p-midnight every day. You might want to make sure you're trying this during those hours.



Correct, but outside of those hours the signal is still there, they only broadcast a static message telling you when content will return. This should not result in him losing signal of the station.


----------



## pastiche

Since so many people found it useful last time, here's an updated list of what's where on QAM, both SD and HD.


Again, this listing was compiled in the City of Seattle, and, from what I understand, there may be some differences in the suburbs.


----------



## wareagle

Any news on when the digital simulcasts will be mapped to the Comcast boxes?


----------



## jsmbluecar

Any idea if we will ever get CBC television in HD? They are now broadcasting at least part of hockey night in Canada in hi-def.


----------



## ruggierom

I spoke with a Comcast technical CSR person a few days ago and she told me that it is taking longer than expected but she was pretty sure it will be happening within the month - at least in the Seattle area.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruggierom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke with a Comcast technical CSR person a few days ago and she told me that it is taking longer than expected but she was pretty sure it will be happening within the month - at least in the Seattle area.



I assume "it" is digital simulcast mapping to the box rather than CBC-HD.


----------



## snooby

Regarding KOMO's DT problems:
There was a lipsync issue through much of Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy on the Comcast digital simulcast. I switched to DT OTA half way through GA and didn't see it anymore. I'm not sure if that's a coincidence or not. (I've seen this on DT OTA before.)
KOMO-DT OTA flipped to a 4:3 signal for about half a second 2/3 of the way into GA.
I experienced the scratchy sound issue during one of the commercials, and actually during part of one of the shows (I think the GA opening theme before and after it went to commercial).
The audio cut out at the very end of the GA preview for next week on the DT OTA broadcast.


When will KOMO get its act together? The problems with network shows is very annoying, and it seems to be with KOMO since they occur on both cable and OTA. I've seen drop-outs on other channels, but I've never seen the scratchy audio elsewhere. (On a positive note, I do appreciate that most of its local news is in 16:9.)


I've noticed several mentions of these issues earlier in this thread. FYI, they have also been discussed in the Seattle OTA thread.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the updated list pastiche!


----------



## snooby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 4667, and connect directly to the cable line, no STB, no Cablecard. I live in Puyallup.
> 
> 
> I also have limited basic analog service, but i still pick up the basic HDTV channels, 81.x, 82.x, 83.x, and 84.x.
> 
> 
> I had my Samsung for about 2 months and loved watching HDTV. Last night, the video on all my HDTV channels went blank, but i do still get audio on those channels.
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue before, and what could be going on, or how do i fix? Comcast gave 2 different responses, "there is a service disruption in my area" and "there is no service disruption in my area", so I don't know if its comcast or my Samsung, or if i need to get a Cablecard.
> 
> 
> Is it time to invoke my Samsung warranty?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung set also, and limited basic comcast. I had the exact same problem happen to me. Lost all HD video, but still had sound. I figured the TV was on the fritz, but I decided to unplug the tv and let it sit for an hour. When I plugged it back in, all works fine again.
> 
> 
> Rick



I have a Samsung HLR, live in the same area as syp, and had a similar thing happen to me a week or two ago. That was before I discovered the Comcast simulcasts and I was just getting DT OTA. All my digital stations stopped displaying. I didn't even get audio though the TV detected Dolby Digital. I looked in the manual's troubleshooting section and followed the instructions under "television is flaky" and unplugged it for 30 seconds. Afterwards, everything was fine.


syp and RickE, what set do you have and when did this happen?


RickE, what area do you live in?


This is too weird that it happened to our Samsungs in the same area around the same time. We should contact Samsung (and maybe Comcast) regarding this.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snooby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When will KOMO get its act together? The problems with network shows is very annoying, and it seems to be with KOMO since they occur on both cable and OTA. I've seen drop-outs on other channels, but I've never seen the scratchy audio elsewhere. (On a positive note, I do appreciate that most of its local news is in 16:9.)



We're fortunate to have a KOMO engineer as a participant in this forum and he has noted that KOMO has been upgrading their equipment to improve the quality of service, so hopefully issues will continue to be resolved moving forward as they implement the new equipment and come up to speed on using it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're fortunate to have a KOMO engineer as a participant in this forum and he has noted that KOMO has been upgrading their equipment to improve the quality of service, so hopefully issues will continue to be resolved moving forward as they implement the new equipment and come up to speed on using it.



I appreciate the monitoring of the forum by KOMO, but unfortunately the result seems to be a downward spiral in audio quality.


----------



## artshotwell

I heard the same audio problems this morning on Good Morning America. Anyone look at that show lately? Since they went HD last week? They had garbly audio for a few minutes this morning, the video & audio switched to 4x3 feed, audio was clean, then switched back to 16x9 after a few seconds and audio was clean. GMA showed clips from Desperate Housewives, but showed them in SD4x3. Guess they don't have a way to record HD feeds yet. News summaries were also in SD4x3. Looked like only HD was for GMA-controlled cameras.


----------



## vbjd1111

FSN and Comcast


Following up on my pet issue, I sent an email to Comcast customer service to ask why we did not have FSN-HD yet. Their response:



> Quote:
> Comcast is committed to deploying HDTV service. We are working to provide as many high definition channel broadcasters as possible. Here are some of the factors involved with expanding our high definition lineup:
> 
> 
> -the negotiation and contract process required to obtain the rights to carry a specific high definition broadcast, such as TNT-HD and HD-Net.
> 
> 
> -the increased bandwidth resources which are required
> 
> 
> -the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small minority of customers have high definition compatible television sets)
> 
> 
> We will continue to explore additional HD programming opportunities as more content providers make plans to offer their programming in HD format.
> 
> 
> We appreciate the fact that you took the time to let us know what is important to you. We hope to expand our high definition channel lineup as fast as we can. Unfortunately we are unable to provide specific details regarding the launch of new channels at this time, please keep an eye on your monthly billing statement as the announcement of any channel additions will appear on those statements.



I also contacted the TV critics at the PI and Times and asked them why they weren't on the issue. No response from the PI, but Kay McFadden at the Times responded and went to ask FSN what was up. FSN's response:


I'm happy to provide the information I have on our Sonics HD package and current distribution...



> Quote:
> We're excited to have put together such an impressive package of games and high definition is definitely a significant part of FSN's plans now and in the future, but you obviously know first-hand that Comcast is yet to deliver those games to their customers. We're hopeful that will change soon! To date, the other major satellite and cable providers in the market - DirecTV, Click! Network and Wave Broadband - are all receiving the games, so a significant number of fans have been exposed to Sonics basketball in HD for the first time ever, but we understand there is still a large community - Comcast subscribers - who have yet to capitalize on FSN's new HDTV initiative. We are still speaking with Comcast on a regular basis regarding the issue, however, and feel good that we may come to an agreement before the next Sonics HD game on Nov. 18th and the Apple Cup on Nov. 19th.
> 
> 
> Producing these games in high definition is a costly and labor intensive process for us, so of course it is made worthwhile only when as many viewers as possible are able to experience the "fruits of our labor"... we're hopeful the entire HD audience in the market will soon have the opportunity to do so.



Kay is now following up with Comcast.


Personally, when someone puts so many qualifiers in one sentence (they "feel good" that they "may" have a deal soon?), I tend not to rely on what they are saying. Better find someone with a Dish to watch the Apple Cup in HD.


----------



## snooby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbjd1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> -the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small minority of customers have high definition compatible television sets)
Click to expand...


Actually I think there are a lot of people with HD TVs, and analysts are predicting astronomical numbers for 2006. My guess is that people are sick of skyrocketing cable rates and paying for an "HD package" on top of the digital cable charge. It's too bad there's no competition for cable service (not including satellite).


----------



## testarc

I was hoping we will have TNT-HD soon, however I received this reply from comcast today. The funny thing is my google search doesn't return any comcast or tnt press release about the TNT-HD on comcast. Anyone has a link?



----------------------------------------------------------


Thank you for contacting Comcast.


No comcast does not have a contract with TNT HD at this time, and we

have no information as to when and if we will offer that channel.


Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may

respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.


Thank you for choosing Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was hoping we will have TNT-HD soon, however I received this reply from comcast today. The funny thing is my google search doesn't return any comcast or tnt press release about the TNT-HD on comcast. Anyone has a link?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Comcast.
> 
> 
> No comcast does not have a contract with TNT HD at this time, and we
> 
> have no information as to when and if we will offer that channel.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may
> 
> respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.
> 
> 
> Thank you for choosing Comcast.



B.S. They even send out ads for it: http://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/co...48&cell=330070 


Every time a customer asks about this, the response is different. Last time it was lack of bandwidth. What a bunch of maroons.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


P.S. -- Is this the same source who thinks channel 181 (HDSE) doesn't exist?


----------



## gunbrick

I am trying to find out what is the channel line up for the cable in the clear channels or the channels I can get with my quam tuner in my tv. I live in seattle, washington. I get all kinds of channels that i do not know what they are like 118.1 and 79.1 and so on . there are lots of channels. if any one has a list or know i would like to know them. Thanks phil


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunbrick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out what is the channel line up for the cable in the clear channels or the channels I can get with my quam tuner in my tv. I live in seattle, washington. I get all kinds of channels that i do not know what they are like 118.1 and 79.1 and so on . there are lots of channels. if any one has a list or know i would like to know them. Thanks phil



Hey Phil,


Scroll up the page and look at post #5678 by Pastiche... should be what you are looking for!


David


----------



## tkmedia2

What happen to Reunion on Q13(11.10.05) at 9:45pm or so? I'm recording it using a QAM tuner and the last 10min of the program, my STB had "no signal" This was during a commericial, then it came back a couple of sec after the start of the last break, in SD. It had the "FOX"logo with the Q13logo in the black pillar.


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmbluecar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea if we will ever get CBC television in HD? They are now broadcasting at least part of hockey night in Canada in hi-def.



Channel 99's analogue quality is quite poor anyway, I do hope they go digital with that one though.


----------



## CxCx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5:55PM, Thursday, 11/3. There's actually something on 181 other than the static graphic -- HD version of NFL coverage on 180.
> 
> 
> 6:00PM, 181 has HD version of NFL Game of the Week, Bears at Lions.



Game of the week showing right now - but for how long?


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 99's analogue quality is quite poor anyway, I do hope they go digital with that one though.



Comcast has a digital simulcast (SD) running (see post #5678) above. Though I doubt that they will have the HD version anytime soon. There's not that much HD content CBC anyhow at the moment (besides one hockey game each Saturday afternoon)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has a digital simulcast (SD) running (see post #5678) above.



DS not yet mapped to the cable box, though. Rumored to have been turned on 11/9 in Ferndale and supposedly rolling in over the next four weeks.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CxCx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Game of the week showing right now - but for how long?



NFL Network runs one HD Game of the week every Wednesday. That appears to be the only program on the HD NFL Network channel.


----------



## cliffg

Is it just me or has 6 channel sound been missing from channel 107 / Kiro the last few weeks? The video looks great, but I'm not getting full surround ... it's mainly annoying in that the mix my audio processor (B&K Ref 20) is doing for me leaves voice level (center channel) much lower than music / sound effects (specially LFE).


In particular, Numb3rs and the CSI's have all been that way for me for at least two weeks.


The other networks have been coming in just fine, HDTV audio-wise ... (full 6 channel sound).


I read back in this thread a ways, but didn't find anything obviously related ...


Thanks!


Cliff


----------



## Rico66

This was already mentioned in the Seattle OTA thread. Yes, KIRO is back to 2.0 for a couple of weeks now. But nobody knows exactly why (or at least I haven't seen an explanation...).


----------



## cliffg

Thanks - I don't usually monitor the Seattle OTA thread, so couldn't imagine I was the only one having a problem (unless there was strange problem on my end). At least there's been no problems with audio drop / interruptions. On a related note, KOMO's audio (and video) stability seems to have improved substantially - I can't remember the last time I noticed an audio drop ... compliments to the engineering staff at the station for keeping at it.


Cliff


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...KOMO's audio (and video) stability seems to have improved substantially....
> 
> 
> Cliff



Improved? Since last weekend?


Shirley, you jest.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Improved? Since last weekend?



"LOST" is about all I watch on KOMO anymore ("Invasion" just didn't grab me), and it seems to be audio and video glitch-free (the few audio dropouts I did encounter were the 6412's doing and using the skip-back function to re-play it cleared them right up).


----------



## Roo_man

Rats! I don't seem to get 173 EDPNHD anymore. I have basic analog w/local HD.


Sounds like no more Sunday night football in HD unless I upgrade to Digital package.


----------



## rverginia

Komo is getting better on the video drops, but the audio is still suffering. Last night on Housewifes and Grey's the audio got that fuzzy sound on the background music on a number of occasions. Seems like they have replaced dropouts with fuzzy's.


Saturday night 11:00 News had a huge audio drop right at the start of the program. Funny thing was that I was showing off KOMO-HD to a friend of mine - a retired KOMO Exec.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was already mentioned in the Seattle OTA thread. Yes, KIRO is back to 2.0 for a couple of weeks now. But nobody knows exactly why (or at least I haven't seen an explanation...).



partly a joke, but my opinion is that KIRO was getting hammered for their suspect 5.1 sound, and decided to drop it. If you listened carefully, you'd notice that KIRO never sent discrete 5.1, it was always some kind of 5.1 stereo sound. A few of us in the OTA thread caught on and started complaining, then about a week later, poof, 5.1 gone from KIRO.


----------



## marshdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbjd1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better find someone with a Dish to watch the Apple Cup in HD.



vbjd1111 (or anyone),


Does anyone know for sure if the Apple Cup is going to be done in HD (or not) by FSNW? And, if YES, where will it be broadcast? Directv (what channel?)? Comcast (INHD or INHD2?)???


Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> partly a joke, but my opinion is that KIRO was getting hammered for their suspect 5.1 sound, and decided to drop it. If you listened carefully, you'd notice that KIRO never sent discrete 5.1, it was always some kind of 5.1 stereo sound. A few of us in the OTA thread caught on and started complaining, then about a week later, poof, 5.1 gone from KIRO.



Can somebody explain what the problem for a local station is on passing on a 5.1 network signal. CBS football games e.g. are in 5.1, so why can't KIRO just pass on this signal as is? What kind of processing needs to happen on their side that they down convert this to 2.0?


I understand that there might be issues for their own programming, but I don't understand how this applies to network programming.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain what the problem for a local station is on passing on a 5.1 network signal. CBS football games e.g. are in 5.1, so why can't KIRO just pass on this signal as is? What kind of processing needs to happen on their side that they down convert this to 2.0?
> 
> 
> I understand that there might be issues for their own programming, but I don't understand how this applies to network programming.



Inserting local commercials, for one thing....


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Inserting local commercials, for one thing....



Sure thing, but that doesn't explain why the sound during the non commercial part gets down converted to 2.0.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marshdom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> vbjd1111 (or anyone),
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the Apple Cup is going to be done in HD (or not) by FSNW? And, if YES, where will it be broadcast? Directv (what channel?)? Comcast (INHD or INHD2?)???
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.



The Apple Cup and Civil War will both be available in HD on DirecTV Channel 95. I can tell you that negotiations with Comcast are ongoing and there may be an 11th hour deal (but please don't get your hopes up, because it's not likely). There are also several outlying cable systems including the Tacoma system that will have the games in HD.


----------



## marshdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Apple Cup and Civil War will both be available in HD on DirecTV Channel 95. I can tell you that negotiations with Comcast are ongoing and there may be an 11th hour deal (but please don't get your hopes up, because it's not likely). There are also several outlying cable systems including the Tacoma system that will have the games in HD.



brownnet,


Thanks for the reply ... and great news! Just wondering where you got the information? I know that I get occasional HD events on ch 95 & 96 on Directv, but I don't see anything on the directv.com program guide ...


thanks again


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Inserting local commercials, for one thing....



Problem is keeping the encoding on as the signal passes through switchers. KIRO has been slow moving to digital eqiupment in house. I'd bet their switcher isn't digital and they're just trying to keep the DD5.1 data intact as it passes through. For TV stations to handle both analog and digital, they'd need two switchers or one switcher capable of handling dual picture & sound, analog & digital. Or find a way to bypass an old analog master switcher between local and national feeds.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure thing, but that doesn't explain why the sound during the non commercial part gets down converted to 2.0.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the local stations just "pass thru" the MPEG-encoded stream directly from the network. Don't they get a very high bandwidth network feed (something like 48 Mbit/sec) from satellite? If so, that obviously has to be re-encoded to fit into a 19.2 Mbit/sec stream for HD broadcast. This means they are always re-encoding everything from the network, which means their local encoder equipment might be responsible for audio problems like these.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marshdom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> brownnet,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply ... and great news! Just wondering where you got the information? I know that I get occasional HD events on ch 95 & 96 on Directv, but I don't see anything on the directv.com program guide ...
> 
> 
> thanks again



I'm going to have to sincerely apologize for the information I'm about to share: It turns out that the Apple Cup HD broadcast on DirecTV is in jeopardy. The only guaranteed outlets to see the AC and CW are on Click! and Wave cable systems in Tacoma and other places. The Apple Cup is still a possibility but not certain for DirecTV. The Civil War definitely won't be on DirecTV. It also appears that negotioations between Comcast and FSN have hit an impasse, so although they continue to talk, it isn't looking good for a deal there anytime soon. I'm sorry I got your hopes up, if I get more information later in the week, I'll pass it along. Sorry again.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sincerely apologize for the information I'm about to share: It turns out that the Apple Cup HD broadcast on DirecTV is in jeopardy. The only guaranteed outlets to see the AC and CW are on Click! and Wave cable systems in Tacoma and other places. The Apple Cup is still a possibility but not certain for DirecTV. The Civil War definitely won't be on DirecTV. It also appears that negotioations between Comcast and FSN have hit an impasse, so although they continue to talk, it isn't looking good for a deal there anytime soon. I'm sorry I got your hopes up, if I get more information later in the week, I'll pass it along. Sorry again.



Where did you get this information about the Apple Cup?


I would actually be surprised, if this game is in HD at all. People are discussing (complaining) whether Michigan/OSU or USC/UCLA will be HD. But the Apple Cup, how does this scale? If you go back a couple of years, then yes. But this season...


----------



## wareagle

Obviously everyone will be watching alabama @ Auburn in HD on CBS. Well, everyone in my house, anyway.


----------



## marshdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information about the Apple Cup?



brownnet ... i gotta admit, I'm curious, too! do you work for FSN or have an inside contact?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would actually be surprised, if this game is in HD at all. People are discussing (complaining) whether Michigan/OSU or USC/UCLA will be HD. But the Apple Cup, how does this scale? If you go back a couple of years, then yes. But this season...



Rico ... i've heard it enough times that i'm pretty sure that the Apple Cup (and maybe the Civil War?) is being shot in HD by FSN ... it's just a matter of who (if anyone) is going to carry the game. None of the majors available in our area (Dish, Directv, Comcast) carry FSN-HD full time, so its just a matter of whether or not they will pick these up as one-time events in HD. The Michigan/OSU and U$C/UCLA games belong to ABC ... and they are simply not doing very many college games in HD yet (especially not regional games).


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

Okay KOMO HD Viewers.. I'm probably jinxing myself, but after some firmware upgrades, the audio "motorboating" and drop-outs during transition between HD and local breaks seems to have subsided or been completely eliminated. I watched MNF, and Boston Legal on my home OTA set up and had no audio issues. In fact, the transitions seemed to be glitch free.


As is with this business no news is good news, or at least I noticed the cranky factor toward KOMO seems to have subsided on this site, and have noticed no negative technical posts since Sunday night. So, what do you think? Have any of you noticed the change since Monday?


Best Regards,


Kelly Alford

Director of Engineering/IT

KOMO TV4 KOMO-DT

Fisher Radio Seattle

KVI, KOMO, KPLZ-FM


----------



## Nausicaa

I only watch "LOST" on ABC, but I'll let ya know how it went tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

>>It also appears that negotioations between Comcast and FSN have hit an impasse


----------



## biz_qwik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> >>It also appears that negotioations between Comcast and FSN have hit an impasse


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biz_qwik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you again Tom. Comcast has done NOTHING to improve it's HD lineup. We got our locals after plenty of waiting and there has been zero improvement since. FSN HD...TNT-HD.....ESPN2HD......



I would like to see KSTW, so I can get rid of my antenna once and for all.


----------



## WDW

I think it's a situation of the grass is always greener type of thing. I've been on satellite for years and came back to cable. For me it was more important to have the locals in HD, except for no KSTW. I tried HD with satellite and over the air antenna,it just never worked for me. I think I have too many trees.

I also got tired of paying for my own equipment, $350 a peice for my 2 Hi def receivers and neither are DVR's. then to find out that I'll have to get new receivers for hi def locals once they do come out.

I'm not saying that Comcast is perfect, but I can live with it for now. If Verizon roll s out their TV service I would have to take a look.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Yeah, I switched a while ago for the exact same reason. I was happy at first cause I just assumed they would add HD channels as they became available. We ended up waiting over a year for CBS and we are still waiting for TNT.


Course I just looked at DirecTV and they don't have TNT-HD either. lol Oh well, at least my Nascar will not be on TNT next year anyways.


I'm a reasonable person. I just want to know it's going to happen and they are working on it, or something. Figured if I just waited it would happen, but after a year with zero new HD channels I'm kind of wondering now.


----------



## rverginia

I wonder if Comcast is paying attention to these things - especially in HD.


Boeing satellite launched for DIRECTV

Spaceway F2, a Boeing 702 satellite built by the Boeing Satellite Development Center for DIRECTV Inc., was successfully launched Wednesday from Guiana Space Center in Kourou, French Guiana. Spaceway F2 and another SDC-built satellite launched in April will support a capacity expansion for DIRECTV, allowing it to deliver more than 1,500 local and 150 national high-definition channels to dozens of the largest U.S. markets by 2007. "These satellites, in tandem with our broadcast centers, enable DIRECTV to be the first digital television service to offer the most advanced programming transmission in the world," said Chase Carey, DIRECTV president and CEO.


----------



## marshdom

brownnet or anyone else ...


So is the Apple Cup going to be in HD or not? If so, which providers? Directv ch 95? Comcast?


----------



## metz520

Those of you with the motorola 6412 DVR box should check for the following bug.


While browsing through my DVR menu tonight I checked to see if survivor was going to be on Wednesday or Thanksgiving night. Much to my suprise I had no scheduled recordings. I went into the series manager and noticed that every series recording I had set to record at a specific hour (for example 8:00pm) was now off by an hour in the series manager (now set to record at 7:00pm). Thus I had no scheduled recordings.


This bug had to have happened recently (this week) and not immediately following daylight savings time. I fixed it by modifying all my series recording to record at any time.


Microsoft has a long way to go before it's as reliable a my old ReplayTV device. Obviously their QA process has some serious issues to allow a bug like this to slip through.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metz520* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Microsoft has a long way to go before it's as reliable a my old ReplayTV device. Obviously their QA process has some serious issues to allow a bug like this to slip through.



How's the HD on your ReplayTV?


----------



## JasG

I had the same problem last week, but this week all of my series recordings claimed that there was nothing to record - I re-added them and the 2nd copy showed shows to record. I then deleted the 'empty' series set to record.


Sunday night series recorded just fine, so this happened between Sunday/Monday eves.


----------



## burger23

Add one more person who lost a scheduled shows last week- all my scheduled shows disappeared. I did not take the time to troubleshoot- I just rescheduled them all.


----------



## jstockamp

I had the same problem with my receiver changing recordings times over the weekend.


This same thing used to happen with every DST switch on my Dish Network Dishplayer, which also used Microsoft software and that was 5 years ago. Hasn't Microsoft figured out how to the DST change yet?


----------



## cliffg

I too noticed the "scheduled series off by hour" bug last night - extremely irritating! Last night's episode of Surface didn't get recorded (I dislike having to find a copy on the Internet, but may have no choice). I would have lost "My Name is Earl" tonight as well if I hadn't started checking. I changed every series recording to "record at any time" to lessen the chance of this happening again. Also as already mentioned, this happened in the last few days, and not when DST changed (last week's recordings worked as expected).


My rating of the 6412 software just went from "mostly stable" to "has at least one unfixed major bug".


Cliff


----------



## Smithcraft

Hello there!


I recently picked up a HDTV and I am trying to find the HD channels in Comcast's lineup. I haven't been able to find them by going through the channels, so I was wondering, does anyone know what their channels are on NON digital cable, or where abouts in this monstrous thread they are?


Thanks,


SC


----------



## keithaxis

this is all in digital tier..not sure what you mean by HD in non digital tier..

104

105

107

108

110

113

173

663

664

665

549

530 somtehing for stars

550 something for max

550 something for showtime...

181


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smithcraft* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a HDTV and I am trying to find the HD channels in Comcast's lineup.



From *Mike777's* post (#5581):


Digital QAM channel lineup


81-1 Fox Channel 13

81-2 WB

82-1 PBS channel 9 SD

82-4 ABC channel 4

82-5 PBS Channel 9 HDTV

83-1 NBC Channel 5

83-2 Kong

83-3 Weather channel 5

84-1 CBS channel 7

93 - SD movies

94 - SD movies

101 - PBS, maybe Tacoma?

103 - ESPN SD

105-4 Nascar SD

106 - audio channels

114-9 movies of some sort


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From *Mike777's* post (#5581):
> 
> 
> Digital QAM channel lineup
> 
> 
> 81-1 Fox Channel 13
> 
> 81-2 WB
> 
> 82-1 PBS channel 9 SD
> 
> 82-4 ABC channel 4
> 
> 82-5 PBS Channel 9 HDTV
> 
> 83-1 NBC Channel 5
> 
> 83-2 Kong
> 
> 83-3 Weather channel 5
> 
> 84-1 CBS channel 7
> 
> 93 - SD movies
> 
> 94 - SD movies
> 
> 101 - PBS, maybe Tacoma?
> 
> 103 - ESPN SD
> 
> 105-4 Nascar SD
> 
> 106 - audio channels
> 
> 114-9 movies of some sort



That's an older list, post #5678 contains the current list.


----------



## metz520

Quote:

Originally Posted by metz520

Microsoft has a long way to go before it's as reliable a my old ReplayTV device. Obviously their QA process has some serious issues to allow a bug like this to slip through.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the HD on your ReplayTV?



Work for Microsoft QA do we?


The fact that my ReplayTV doesn't record in HD has no bearing on the issue of Microsoft's inability to thoroughly test out software before deploying it to the field.


----------



## wareagle

I long ago abandoned setting a specific time for series recordings, simply because the networks insist on playing games with the start times (such as 10:01 or 9:59).


And I've never worked for Microsoft. All my software was of the type that killed people -- sometimes intentionally.


----------



## stevelee

Anyone else hear the HUGE audio sync problem with KOMO-DT/Comcast tonight on Jeopardy? It must be at least 1-2 seconds out of sync.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear the HUGE audio sync problem with KOMO-DT/Comcast tonight on Jeopardy? It must be at least 1-2 seconds out of sync.



Same sync problem on KOMO-DT OTA, so it must have been KOMO problem.


The Country Music Awards (in SD) are in sync here.


----------



## Smithcraft

Thanks for the info guys!


And metz520, is there really anything that Microsoft really tests before releasing it on the market?


SC


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

KOMO receives Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy as a file from Sony Entertainment via a service called Pathfire. We just play the file as received, and when there is a lip sync issue, it came that way from the source. Rest assured we have been in touch with Sony about this matter, and they are working on resolving it.


Kelly Alford

Director of Engineering

KOMO TV4-DT


----------



## Budget_HT

Kelly,


Thanks for the update.


So those syndicated shows come to you as files rather than real-time video?


Very interesting. It won't be long before the only remnant of the original NTSC TV world will be just the name television, as even the last of the underlying technologies will be very different in just a few years from now.


Thanks once again for keeping us informed of the challenges and progress at KOMO-DT. Of course you realize that you are WAY ahead of the pack nationally (well, maybe at worst second or third) for local stations making progress with digital and HD TV. And I realize that part of the pain of being an early adopter is having equipment and software that are early generation with a greater risk of functional and technical deficiencies.


----------



## TayX

Kelly,


I haven't seen any posts about this, but I thought I'd add that the last few Lost episodes have still had severe audio dropouts during transitions to HD. I changed to the SD station after every commercial break to get around this.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snooby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding KOMO's DT problems:
> There was a lipsync issue through much of Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy on the Comcast digital simulcast. I switched to DT OTA half way through GA and didn't see it anymore. I'm not sure if that's a coincidence or not. (I've seen this on DT OTA before.)
> KOMO-DT OTA flipped to a 4:3 signal for about half a second 2/3 of the way into GA.
> I experienced the scratchy sound issue during one of the commercials, and actually during part of one of the shows (I think the GA opening theme before and after it went to commercial).
> The audio cut out at the very end of the GA preview for next week on the DT OTA broadcast.
> 
> 
> When will KOMO get its act together? The problems with network shows is very annoying, and it seems to be with KOMO since they occur on both cable and OTA. I've seen drop-outs on other channels, but I've never seen the scratchy audio elsewhere. (On a positive note, I do appreciate that most of its local news is in 16:9.)
> 
> 
> I've noticed several mentions of these issues earlier in this thread. FYI, they have also been discussed in the Seattle OTA thread.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for the updated list pastiche!




I saw a different sound problem at the same time as you. The audio sounded like is was recorded in an undergournd corigated tube; a wierd digital echo effect at high frequencies. I was recording the show (GA) and saw the problem get corrected. By that mean I saw the broadcast switch to SD then back to HD in a 1/2 second and the problem disappeared. It is like someone at KOMO/Comcast reset the broadcast inorder to correct bad hardware or something.


I have the recording avaliable if someone is interested in seeing it.


junkyard257[at]yahoo[dot]com


Setup:

Hardware - Dvico Fusion 3. Pentium 4 2.8ghz

Software - Dvico software v3.11, WinXPsp2

Tuner Software - Dvico Native software

Recpetion - QAM

Provider - Comcast "less than basic" cable


----------



## artshotwell

My recollection matches your description. I saw KOMO fix audio problems that night. And, they fixed them fairly quickly. I give them credit for paying attention.


----------



## dave

Just noticed I now have channels 708 through 799. Is this part of the digital re-transmission of SD broadcasts?


Dave


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just noticed I now have channels 708 through 799. Is this part of the digital re-transmission of SD broadcasts?
> 
> 
> Dave




None in Bellevue. What's on them?????


----------



## dave

All the non HD channels are repeated ie 30 = 730 = FSN. The odd part it that the PQ is signicantly better on original channels. The 700 series channels have poor PQ. It looks like the non digital SD channels were moved to the 700's series. Have swapped between various chanels orig and 700's, the PQ is always better (read watchable) on the original channels.


Dave


----------



## wareagle

You can tell which are digital and which are analog, but you have to turn off the box and look at the current channel's diagnostic info. It would be interesting to know that.


----------



## dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can tell which are digital and which are analog, but you have to turn off the box and look at the current channel's diagnostic info. It would be interesting to know that.



Ok, figured it out and went to Diagnositic Original Channels are "Digital", 700's series channels are Analog.


Makes the whole box now watchable.


Dave


----------



## wareagle

Dave, what cable box do you have?


Are 4, 5, 6, and 7 digital for you now?


----------



## iasm

I am moving into a new house and have my plasma there now hooked up to rabbit ears.I need to have comcast broadband hooked up and have ordered an antenna.My question is i have never thought much about comcast cable tv and in my current house i have comcast basic and dish network.The dish looks superior to the cable hands down.Do you guys think i should consider comcast digital?Does the digital look better then basic?I was thinking just using an antenna for locals and dishnetwork for everything else kepping the broadband and ddropping the basic.What do you think?

Thanks guys


----------



## stevelee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iasm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am moving into a new house and have my plasma there now hooked up to rabbit ears.I need to have comcast broadband hooked up and have ordered an antenna.My question is i have never thought much about comcast cable tv and in my current house i have comcast basic and dish network.The dish looks superior to the cable hands down.Do you guys think i should consider comcast digital?Does the digital look better then basic?I was thinking just using an antenna for locals and dishnetwork for everything else kepping the broadband and ddropping the basic.What do you think?
> 
> Thanks guys



If your plasma's got a QAM tuner, then try plugging your Comcast Basic Cable into your plasma and check out the HD and Digital available now. To get all of the Basic Cable channels in Digital you'll need Comcast's Digital package (you'll also get their set top box), but for HD locals and digital simulcast, it's pretty good (even with just Limited Basic).


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your plasma's got a QAM tuner, then try plugging your Comcast Basic Cable into your plasma and check out the HD and Digital available now. To get all of the Basic Cable channels in Digital you'll need Comcast's Digital package (you'll also get their set top box), but for HD locals and digital simulcast, it's pretty good (even with just Limited Basic).




It is important to note that the only channels that are duplicated in analog and digital are the local feeds, and those feeds are in HD. Basic cable is still analog only (anyting below ch 100 is analog) although some day I imagine Comcast and other operators will move to a 100% digital system, but not any time soon. Too many crothety old timers out there would freak out.


You will not get HD locals via satellite, although that will eventaully happen. The HD locals on Comcast look as good as they can since they are not recompressed, while HD on satellite is ALWAYS recompressed.


As to the quality: it depends on the install. In my case cable looks great, even on a 92% screen. For comparision I have:


C-Band

Cable

DirecTV


And I would rate them, image quality wise, in that order. But it does depend on your cable install, distance from the fiber terminus and seemingly the phase of the moon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Basic cable is still analog only (anyting below ch 100 is analog) although some day I imagine Comcast and other operators will move to a 100% digital system, but not any time soon. Too many crothety old timers out there would freak out.
> 
> ...



Digital simulcast is imminent, and I've seen postings elsewhere that cite Dec. 6 for Bellevue. While that isn't "100% digital" (the analogs will still be there for customers without STB's), it will be for me -- and it seems pretty soon now.


----------



## RayMetz100

HBO Real-Sex unscrambled?...


I just bought my first QAM tuner last night. It came in my Phillips 32" LCD from Costco. So I plugged it in and started the auto-scan. We pay for expanded Comcast cable near South Everett, but so far don't have any Comcast digital or analog converter / descrambler box.


Our new TV found about 300 digital channels, but most were black. I started going through the digital channels one by one and writing down what I found. My wife noticed that some of them were new pay-per-view movies.


A little later after the kids and wife went to bed, I was messing around with it some more and scanned around the channels where the pay-per-view was earlier, and it was HBO's Real Sex. I'm pretty sure this was on OnDemand recording because it kept fast-forwarding then stopping to play near the naked woman parts. So it appears that one of my neighbors was watching OnDemand, and Comcast was sending his signal over un-encrypted QAM.


I remember back in about 1985 when I was around 12 years old, I used to watch the scrambled Playboy channel on the old South Everett Viacom cable. We never had a cable box, but Viacom analog scrambling let the sound through perfectly clear, and with the right TV or VCR with an adjustable tuner, it was possible to get a semi-clear picture in many cases.


I feel that the time I spent watching the Playboy channel during my childhood negatively affected my development and how I view women; including my wife now. I don't want my son to have the same experience. Has anyone else noticed this or tried asking Comcast to scramble their adult material?


Ray Metz


----------



## jeff28

order a set top box and use it as your tuner and you will not be watching your neighbor's on demand movies. you will also have parental control tactics available.


----------



## Nausicaa

The V-Chip in your TV might work (assuming PPV transmits the signal), but if it doesn't, just manually delete the "naughty channels" from your tuner and then don't tell your kids the channel numbers you erased.


----------



## jimre

Since you're bypassing Comcast's box - and thereby bypassing all of Comcast's parental controls - perhaps you should be using the parental controls built into your TV instead?


----------



## RayMetz100

Being a techie, I'm sure I can figure out how to disable access to these channels with the TV's parental controls. I just thought it was interesting that 20 years later, cable is still putting poorly scarmbled sex on it's line. It sort of shocked me. You'd think someone would have sued them by now.


Ray


----------



## jimre

It does seem surprising that Comcast would allow this neighborhood-level OnDemand stream to leak thru unencrypted. Not so much because you might accidentally get a peek at some nekkid women - but because you might accidentally get to watch HBO or other premium shows without a subscription! Now that would give Comcast nightmares!


Comcast Seattle uses the OnDemand system from SeaChange ( www.schange.com ), so maybe there's some technology issue involved. Perhaps the servers can't perform realtime encryption, and still scale to the levels required for OnDemand. Maybe it's something simpler, like the SeaChange client library linked into the MSFT/Motorola set-top software doesn't support encryption. Who knows?


In any case, I suspect it's not been an issue so far because there's what - maybe 0.0001 percent of Comcast's customers 1) actually have a QAM tuner, and 2) know how to use it for this purpose?


----------



## John Geis

I scanned the Comcast feed to my house using the QAM tuner in my Mits and I get a good portion of the programing they supply, was mainly looking to get the local HD broadcasts since I can't get them via OTA. I do not think I am getting any of the "nekkid women"...haven't looked and I think the wife would brain me if I did







.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital simulcast is imminent, and I've seen postings elsewhere that cite Dec. 6 for Bellevue. While that isn't "100% digital" (the analogs will still be there for customers without STB's), it will be for me -- and it seems pretty soon now.



Let's hope the digital simulcast channels will ultimately look better than the examples I saw when I was setting up a relative's new QAM tuner and DLP HDTV a while back. I was able to see digital examples of many of the otherwise analog channels (i.e., analog cable channel numbers


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Geis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I scanned the Comcast feed to my house using the QAM tuner in my Mits and I get a good portion of the programing they supply, was mainly looking to get the local HD broadcasts since I can't get them via OTA. I do not think I am getting any of the "nekkid women"...haven't looked and I think the wife would brain me if I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The issue only occurs if/when someone in your immediate neighborhood is watching an OnDemand show.


----------



## jspeton

I just purchased a MyHD MDP-130 to watch HD channels on my PC monitor, but am finding it impossible to pull in KOMO 4 HD (I think this is 82-3 but I'd have to check when I get home). The signal always reads 4%. Half of the time I can pull in KING 5 HD but sometimes the signal is too low to get video (reads 40%) and the other half of the time there's quite a bit of video disruption (tearing artifacts). All other HD channels come in fine, as do all SD digital channels and analog channels.


My 6412 pulls in 104 and 105 without any such problems, so I know the signal is getting into my house OK. There is a splitter on each of the inputs, so each box's signals are getting cut by 3.5dB because of this, but again the resultant signal strength should be about the same for each by my reckoning.


Anyone experience something similar? I'd hate to spend the bucks on a signal amp if it's not going to help.


Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspeton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a MyHD MDP-130 to watch HD channels on my PC monitor, but am finding it impossible to pull in KOMO 4 HD (I think this is 82-3 but I'd have to check when I get home). The signal always reads 4%. Half of the time I can pull in KING 5 HD but sometimes the signal is too low to get video (reads 40%) and the other half of the time there's quite a bit of video disruption (tearing artifacts). All other HD channels come in fine, as do all SD digital channels and analog channels.
> 
> 
> My 6412 pulls in 104 and 105 without any such problems, so I know the signal is getting into my house OK. There is a splitter on each of the inputs, so each box's signals are getting cut by 3.5dB because of this, but again the resultant signal strength should be about the same for each by my reckoning.
> 
> 
> Anyone experience something similar? I'd hate to spend the bucks on a signal amp if it's not going to help.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks.



I've just checked my setup (I also have a MyHD 130). All of my QAM signals come in at 69%. It really sounds like you have a losy connection. One thing to check for, make sure all of your splitters are 1000mhz, not the cheaper 900mhz. To really try your setup, remove all splitters (you may need some barrel connectors) and see what happens.


----------



## billymac

hey quick question you guys/gals. i'm having problems now for about 2 weeks with my comcast moto dvr, the 8412 or whatever. basically, i've gone to watch several of the shows i've recorded over the last few weeks and all of them have long pauses in them, either that or the hardware is failing because it will basically stop playing and then i have to exit. i can fast forward past the spot if i start over, but it's obviously unacceptable. anybody have any issues yet with this box? it's getting plenty of ventilation and i don't hear anything unusual. i'm guessing the drive is either failing or severly fragmented. i'm going to call tomorrow, but thought i'd see if any of you had experienced anything like this. if this one is shot, it's really a shame because my regular comcast moto hd stb downstairs just went tu too.


----------



## John Geis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue only occurs if/when someone in your immediate neighborhood is watching an OnDemand show.



Good thing to keep in mind when the kid gets older and figures out how to work the TV setup at the house...don't need him "stumbling" onto anything while channel surfing.

Thanks for the info jimre!


----------



## dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave, what cable box do you have?
> 
> 
> Are 4, 5, 6, and 7 digital for you now?




Dual Tuner, HD, DVR box from comcast (6412?)


Channels 4,5,6,7 are digital.


The 700 series analog channels DO NOT have any channels that are broadcast in HD.


For example;


I have 4 digital and 104 HD but NO 704 Analog


But I have 8 digital and 708 analog


----------



## wareagle

Dave:


How much (%) DVR space does it take to record an hour of a typical digital channel, as opposed to its analog equivalent?


----------



## BJM

Well, I feared the day might come..... Apparently in order to have a 6412, in the greater Seattle area at least, you must have expanded basic cable for $42.99 instead of just the $13.75 for limited cable. That's an extra $29.24 for a bunch of analog channels I'll NEVER watch just so I can have a DVR which I'm already paying an extra $5 or so for on my bill?


When I first bitched about this last November (when these boxes first came out) they gave me a discount to all but elimiate the extra $29.24. Now that this discount has expired the CSR (and her supervisor) I just talked to say, "sorry, no such discount is available anymore." I had originally anticipated that after a year they'd drop the requirement for expanded basic as they would have made up a lot of their initial costs on the box in that time. Why in the world should an HD digital only customer (if it's not in HD I don't watch it) have to pay for analog channels 20something through 99 just to have a digital tuner that records?! Comcast doesn't require that for the non-DVR HD box.










Bottom line is, being on a very tight single income family budget I'm going to have to give up my DVR, not for any technical reason, but because some tight wad executives at Comcast have decided the only way they'll let you use their DVR is to gank you as much as they can for it and only make you think they're charging you an extra $5 over the normal HD STB. What a load of $hit!!







If it weren't for this shady back door policy I could probably swing an extra $10 or possibly even $15/month for the DVR service but I just can't justify $35/month just to be able to record a few shows no matter how convenient it is. Add on top of this that the 6412 is the glitchiest piece of electronic equipment I've ever used and it adds even more insult to injury.










My questions for fellow local Comcast users:


1. Which box should I ask for when I go to exchange my 6412? I used to have the 5100. I haven't been following STB boxes at all since I've been enjoying the 6412 so much. I must have an enabled firewire box so I can at least record to my JVC 30K DVHS deck. Would it be the 6208? Something else?


2. Does anyone know who at Comcast I should send my written complaint to where it will actually get read or even considered?


3. Would anybody like to send me an extra $29.24/month? I'm really gonna miss my DVR.


4. I will be doing some research on alternative DVR options I can use with my Comcast cable service but if anyone has any leads for me I'm all ears.


I used to smile when I saw Comcast vans out and about. Now it'll just piss me off. Comcast is too big to care if their customers are happy. What a shame. I just might decide to go OTA because of this as much as I don't want to.


Thanks for listening.


Brent


----------



## RayMetz100

Just tell them you want to cancel and are going to try satellite for a year. They will give yout he discount again. I don't think they care weather you have a DVR or HD or not. I bet their quota is simply on how many custoemrs they have. So if you try to strongarm them by dropping features, it won't work as well as threatening to drop comcast.


----------



## BJM

I just might do that Ray. If I'm reading the Dish website correctly looks like I can get their 942 DVR, HD package and free install with 18 month commitment for $42 w/o locals but could hook up a OTA antenna or $47 with the locals. Cheapest Comcast package for the equivalent is $66. I'd lose INHD1 & 2 but gain HDNet and HDNet movies. Looks like their DVR is better too and they only charge $5 for it, again, if I'm reading it right, still need to verify. Somehow I still don't think Comcast will budge though if I threatened to cancel. Could be wrong.


Anybody switch from this to Comcast? I fear a worse signal with lower bandwidth and more compression. Any opinions welcome on that and my original 4 questions as well (#3 was a joke of course). Was pretty upset last night. Went to bed at 11:00pm and didn't fall asleep until 3:30am.


Brent


BTW Ray, your name threw me a little. My grandpa's name is Ray Metzger.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just might do that Ray. If I'm reading the Dish website correctly looks like I can get their 942 DVR, HD package and free install with 18 month commitment for $42 w/o locals but could hook up a OTA antenna or $47 with the locals. Cheapest Comcast package for the equivalent is $66. I'd lose INHD1 & 2 but gain HDNet and HDNet movies. Looks like their DVR is better too and they only charge $5 for it, again, if I'm reading it right, still need to verify. Somehow I still don't think Comcast will budge though if I threatened to cancel. Could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Anybody switch from this to Comcast? I fear a worse signal with lower bandwidth and more compression. Any opinions welcome on that and my original 4 questions as well (#3 was a joke of course). Was pretty upset last night. Went to bed at 11:00pm and didn't fall asleep until 3:30am.
> 
> 
> Brent
> 
> 
> BTW Ray, your name threw me a little. My grandpa's name is Ray Metzger.



I have Dish with the 942 DVR and as far as I'm concerned it's a great DVR. Tivo users will argue with me, but I have used the comcast one as well at a friend's house, and the Dish DVR is way more stable and feature rich than the comcast one. It's also has about twice the recording space.


There are a few downsides you need to be aware of.

1) they have a non-refundable lease fee up front of $250.00, then you start paying $5.00 a month.

2) No HD locals yet over Sat, you have to get them OTA.

3) If you want guide data for your OTA locals you have to subscribe to Dish's SD Sat locals, otherwise you'll have to manage timers manually.

4) You have to subscribe to their HD Pak if you have a 942, that is another $10 per month, $15 if you include VOOM channels.


If those are not a issue for you then I think you'd be happy. There is way more HD content, if you can get your locals OTA. They have HDNet, HDNet2, TNTHD, and a subset of the VOOM HD channels, none of which you get with Comcast. They also have ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HD-PPV, HBOHD (if you sub to HBO), ShowtimeHD (if you sub to Showtime), and NFL and NBA HD channels if you have those packages.


You need to do whatever is going to give you the features and cost you want. There are pluses and minuses to everything. This is one of the reasons I monitor this thread. If comcast comes out with service that has features I like better and at a price I'm willing to pay then I would look at switching to Comcast. Last time I compared prices for what I get from Dish vs a similar tier at Comcast, price was pretty close to the same (after all the nickel and diming from both companies).


Edit: Forgot to address picture quality question.


My expierence with viewing Dish at home and Comcast at friends & family is this. Digital SD channels look about the same. Dish does seem to compress local channels and more obsure channels more than others and they can look a bit worse, however all look better than Comcast analog channels on an HDTV. As far as HD it's a wash from what I've seen, both look great. I think right now it's only Direct TV that is agressively compressing HD channels.


----------



## Macoberly

I was re-setting up my mce guide and they have the 700+ channels listed on the guide now. I wonder what that means? I wonder if they will be turning those channels on soon for us or if Ms will be supporting qam tuners soon. FYI


Mason


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was re-setting up my mce guide and they have the 700+ channels listed on the guide now. I wonder what that means? I wonder if they will be turning those channels on soon for us or if Ms will be supporting qam tuners soon. FYI
> 
> 
> Mason



"Dave" reported from Bremerton last Friday (11/25) that he had 708-799 showing the analogs previously on 8-99, and 2-99 were now digital. Is this the case where you are (and where is that)? It's been rumored that Bellevue will get digital simulcasting on 12/6.


----------



## Macoberly

When setting up my channels in mce I use the "Everett" listings. Keep in mind the channels don't work for me because I'm using my 6412 via svideo into the computer. It just shows those channels in the guide.


Mason


----------



## Binaural

There was a HUGE INFORMATIVE article in today's Seattle Times about Sonics games in HD...being the nice guy I am I'll go through the effort of typing out the gigantic article...


Sonics in HD

FSN Northwest and Comcast continue to discuss a deal that would allow FSN to deliver Sonics games in high-definition television (HDTV). The negotiations began last summer.


Wow...thanks for all that new info!


P.S. You're welcome for taking hours to type that out so you didn't have to buy the paper


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When setting up my channels in mce I use the "Everett" listings. Keep in mind the channels don't work for me because I'm using my 6412 via svideo into the computer. It just shows those channels in the guide.



This just means that Tribune Media Services (TMS) - the supplier of the "master" program listings for just about everyone - has gotten updated channel listings from Comcast. It's not just Everett; the new 700-series channels are also listed for Comcast King County/Seattle as well. I believe TMS supplies the listings for MCE, Comcast, Tivo, ReplayTV, and just about everyone else - so all those devices should be showing updated channel listings soon, if not already. You can check the master TMS listings on their own web site: www.zap2it.com .


----------



## jimre

BTW - here's the 700-series channel listings for Comcast/Seattle, from zap2it.com:


702 NWCN

708 DSCP

717 HSN

717 LEAC717

719 HALMRK

721 GOAC721

722 GOAC722

723 TVW

724 CSPAN

725 CSPAN2

726 EDAC

727 UWTV

728 EDAC

730 FSN

731 ESPN

732 ESPN2

733 SPEED

734 OLN

735 FOODP

736 TRAV

737 HISTP

738 TLCP

739 FAMP

740 NICKTOO

741 DISNP

742 TOONP

743 ANIMAL

744 CNN

745 CNNH

746 CNBC

747 MSNBC

748 FNC

749 COURTP

750 OXYGENP

751 LIFEP

752 AETVP

753 FXP

754 TNTP

755 TBSP

756 BETP

757 SPIKEP

758 USAP

759 SCIFIP

760 COMEDYP

761 CMTVP

762 VH1P

763 MTVP

764 MTV2

765 ETVP

766 BRAVOP

767 AMCP

768 HGTVP

769 GOLF

770 AZNTV

774 TVGC

775 KCTSCAB

776 EDAC

777 PUAC777

778 TWC

796 JWLTV

798 UNIP

799 CBUT


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Dish with the 942 DVR and as far as I'm concerned it's a great DVR. Tivo users will argue with me, but I have used the comcast one as well at a friend's house, and the Dish DVR is way more stable and feature rich than the comcast one. It's also has about twice the recording space.
> 
> 
> There are a few downsides you need to be aware of.
> 
> 1) they have a non-refundable lease fee up front of $250.00, then you start paying $5.00 a month.
> 
> 2) No HD locals yet over Sat, you have to get them OTA.
> 
> 3) If you want guide data for your OTA locals you have to subscribe to Dish's SD Sat locals, otherwise you'll have to manage timers manually.
> 
> 4) You have to subscribe to their HD Pak if you have a 942, that is another $10 per month, $15 if you include VOOM channels.
> 
> 
> If those are not a issue for you then I think you'd be happy. There is way more HD content, if you can get your locals OTA. They have HDNet, HDNet2, TNTHD, and a subset of the VOOM HD channels, none of which you get with Comcast. They also have ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HD-PPV, HBOHD (if you sub to HBO), ShowtimeHD (if you sub to Showtime), and NFL and NBA HD channels if you have those packages.
> 
> 
> You need to do whatever is going to give you the features and cost you want. There are pluses and minuses to everything. This is one of the reasons I monitor this thread. If comcast comes out with service that has features I like better and at a price I'm willing to pay then I would look at switching to Comcast. Last time I compared prices for what I get from Dish vs a similar tier at Comcast, price was pretty close to the same (after all the nickel and diming from both companies).
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to address picture quality question.
> 
> 
> My expierence with viewing Dish at home and Comcast at friends & family is this. Digital SD channels look about the same. Dish does seem to compress local channels and more obsure channels more than others and they can look a bit worse, however all look better than Comcast analog channels on an HDTV. As far as HD it's a wash from what I've seen, both look great. I think right now it's only Direct TV that is agressively compressing HD channels.



Thanks for the helpful info robglasser! I am still considering going with Dish even with the $250 lease fee. After doing some more reading I might wait for the 962 though. If they have the same $250/$5/mo. lease on that I'm probably in. I really like the $5 access fee for not having a basic package as, again, all I watch is HD.


Brent


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the helpful info robglasser! I am still considering going with Dish even with the $250 lease fee. After doing some more reading I might wait for the 962 though. If they have the same $250/$5/mo. lease on that I'm probably in. I really like the $5 access fee for not having a basic package as, again, all I watch is HD.
> 
> 
> Brent



IMHO I wouldn't wait for the 962 or whatever their MPEG4 HD DVR is going to be called. During last month's tech chat Dish stated that while they do have some non DVR MPEG4 receivers coming soon (411 and 211 I believe), they are now looking at using better compression with 8PSK called 8PSK Turbo to free up more bandwidth for immediate growth. Based on this and the fact that we've seen nothing from Dish about a 962, I'd be willing to guess it will be a while before anything is released to the public. I think I saw a post of dbstalk.com that people are guessing the end of next year now. I would also hope their would be some sort of upgrade path, but that is just my hope. I think Direct TV is doing something for it's existing subs that need to migrate to MPEG4.


----------



## 206baller

Hi everyone,

I am considering getting an HDTV for my parents for xmas and am trying to find out the cheapest option to get comcast HDTV service.


They are not big tv watchers so what I would really like to sign them up for is just the local HD channels if possible. I got two conflicting responses from comcast customer service.

One said I need to get the 40 dollar expanded basic cable then add on the 5 dollar a month HD option and pay to rent the cable box.


Another said I could get the 12 dollar limited basic and add 5 for the HD service.


In the comcast website it looks like I can just add the 5 dollar HDTV option and all i will need is the comcast HDTV box. That would be the best option at just 5 plus renting of the box if it is possible.


So can anyone set this straight for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## carmat06




> Quote:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am considering getting an HDTV for my parents for xmas and am trying to find out the cheapest option to get comcast HDTV service.
> 
> 
> They are not big tv watchers so what I would really like to sign them up for is just the local HD channels if possible. I got two conflicting responses from comcast customer service.
> 
> One said I need to get the 40 dollar expanded basic cable then add on the 5 dollar a month HD option and pay to rent the cable box.
> 
> 
> Another said I could get the 12 dollar limited basic and add 5 for the HD service.
> 
> 
> In the comcast website it looks like I can just add the 5 dollar HDTV option and all i will need is the comcast HDTV box. That would be the best option at just 5 plus renting of the box if it is possible.
> 
> 
> So can anyone set this straight for me? Thanks in advance!



I just went through this myself with comcast. They are very schizphrenic on this subjuct. It seems they are not above lieing to get you to dish out the extra cash for the digital pakage, but all you need is the limited cable service, which I think is 15$ and the "HD box" which is a moterolla DCT6200 set top box that comes with a $6 dollar monthly rental fee. I was told that I had to buy the 55$ digital package by two cust. service folks and by an email, I eventually talked to someone that told me to go to my local service center and tell them I want a HD box, and that is what I did and it worked. It seems some of the digital channels, including the HD locals, are sent in the clear down the signal, even if you have regualr analog cable, you just need the set top box to decode them.


Matt


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am considering getting an HDTV for my parents for xmas and am trying to find out the cheapest option to get comcast HDTV service.



Will the set you get them be Digital Cable Ready (DCR) or not?


----------



## 206baller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcvh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the set you get them be Digital Cable Ready (DCR) or not?



The set has a QAM tuner. I understand this means you can pick up a signal with just an antenna. However my parents are on Queen Anne near the TV towers up there and I know the analog reception with just rabbit ears on top of the tv is not very good for all the local channels. Will this mean the HD reception will also be bad?


When I get the TV over to their place I will try just plugging in the existing antenna and seeing how the HD reception is, but i fear it will be the same as analog.


Anyone here on Queen Anne or nearby and using an OTA HD setup? Comments on reception?


Thanks for the reply carmat06, so looks like the cheapest comcast option will be 13 dollar limited basic cable plus 5 dollar HD service with renting the box for another 6 bucks a month.


I guess the way to go is get the tv setup and see how reception is with an antenna, if its bad then I will have to go with Comcast


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The set has a QAM tuner. I understand this means you can pick up a signal with just an antenna. ...



No - a QAM tuner is a DIGITAL CABLE tuner. This lets the TV receive digital cable programs without a cable-co. set-top box, but only for un-encrypted channels. For Comcast, this would include HD local channels.


An over-the-air (OTA) tuner is usually called an ATSC tuner. They are more common than QAM tuners - so if your TV has a QAM tuner, then it almost certainly has an ATSC tuner as well.


----------



## burger23

Said another way, many TV sets until rectntly were sold as "HD ready." In this case, it does NOT have a built-in tuner. Rather it is "ready" to accept a HD signal, but it needs a QAM tuner.


On the other hand, almost all HD sets sold today have a digital tuner built-in. Thiese sets include the QAM, ATSC and NTSC tuners that jimre refers to above.


----------



## 206baller

Thanks for all the help everyone, this site has been very helpful to a newbie like me.


As mentioned before this tv has QAM, ATSC and NTSC tuners. So all I really need is limited basic cable and the local HD channels will come in?


So is there any advantage to paying the for HD service and cable box from comcast if I already have a QAM tuner? What extra channels or services do you receive?


I will look more into OTA options for HD as that appears to be an option as well, but their Queen Anne location has never worked for analog OTA reception leading me to bet its the same for HD.


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will look more into OTA options for HD as that appears to be an option as well, but their Queen Anne location has never worked for analog OTA reception leading me to bet its the same for HD.



Yes, it should work for basic content with just the set. However, the channel mappings may be a little unintuitive, so your parents may require some effort to figure it out, and if they're technophoboes they may not bother and just watch the non-HD versions of channels.


HD is digital, so it will likely be different from analog. It may suck just as bad as analog in that location, but if it does it will likely suck in a different way.


----------



## 206baller

I have the lastest QAM list that was posted here about 10 pages back, will I get all those HD channels through the 13 dollar limited basic cable?


Specifically There is no added content for QAM tuner by getting comcast expanded basic vs limited basic correct?


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayMetz100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just tell them you want to cancel and are going to try satellite for a year. They will give yout he discount again. I don't think they care weather you have a DVR or HD or not. I bet their quota is simply on how many custoemrs they have. So if you try to strongarm them by dropping features, it won't work as well as threatening to drop comcast.



Yep, that worked I just called Comcast and told them I wanted to cancel and go to Dish. The service discount I had before was definitely not available any more but this time the CSR was able to work with some other discounts to get me down to within $5 of the old one for 6 months and then $10 more on top of that for the next six months. So I took that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO I wouldn't wait for the 962 or whatever their MPEG4 HD DVR is going to be called. During last month's tech chat Dish stated that while they do have some non DVR MPEG4 receivers coming soon (411 and 211 I believe), they are now looking at using better compression with 8PSK called 8PSK Turbo to free up more bandwidth for immediate growth. Based on this and the fact that we've seen nothing from Dish about a 962, I'd be willing to guess it will be a while before anything is released to the public. I think I saw a post of dbstalk.com that people are guessing the end of next year now. I would also hope their would be some sort of upgrade path, but that is just my hope. I think Direct TV is doing something for it's existing subs that need to migrate to MPEG4.



Thanks again but I guess I'll wait it out at least 6 more months with Comcast and at that time see what's up with Dish. Too many question marks in my mind with Dish right now anyway. I've got so many trees on my lot I don't know if I'd even be able to get their signal anyway and then there's all the OTA worries on top of that. In addition, all the software problems I'm reading about with the 942 is enough to scare anyone away. Geesh...










Brent


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... all the software problems I'm reading about with the 942 is enough to scare anyone away. Geesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Brent



Just to let you know, most of the software problems you've read about are fixed. This was a really solid receiver when released, then they upgraded the code for some new features and it wreaked havoc on the receiver. Dish heard the issues loud and clear and dropped just about everything to get it fixed. They have now pretty much fixed the issues. From what I've read and seen, the 942 is more stable and reliable than the comcast DVR, not as rock rolid as a Tivo, and more reliable and solid than Direct TV's new non-Tivo DVR. Basically, don't let what you've read about the software on the 942 from dbstalk.com worry you at this point. Back a month or 2 ago, yes it was bad, but no where near as bad as the Dish 921 ever was. If you were to poll the 942 user community I'm sure most would still recommend the 942. I've had the 942 since early May and it's missed all of 2 recordings on me, and it was due to a software bug that determines if a show is new or not. It's never cleared itself, had a corrupt recording, or lost any timers.


I've had 3 friends come by over the last 6 months that have the Comcast DVR and they all agree that the Dish DVR is way better than the Comcast one at this time. The only reason they stay with Comcast right now is because of things Dish can't offer, i.e. local HD (can't get it with an antenna), another is a Hockey nut and doesn't want to lose CBC, and another was monthly cost because of bundled Internet and their package choices, and the upfront Dish cost.


Anyways there are a ton of reasons to go with Dish, with Direct TV, and with Comcast, just as there are a ton not to go with any of them. I just wanted to let you know that the 942 is a great receiver and very reliable, it did have a couple months with some problems, though even then it was more than usable.


----------



## Stacked

Is there anybody living in the Five Mile Lake area, south of Federal Way (Near the Park).

I'm wondering what people are using for OTA reception (UHF) and what kind of luck they are having. I have seen a lot of interesting setups in my neighborhood (bad reception area). I'm using a CM 4228 and radio-junk pre-amp on a CM Rotater, ten feet above the house. This works great when the weather is good. I get all channels and a few more. I would be lost without the rotater. The signal comes in from different direction on different days. I'm making some changes soon. Stacking two CM 4228's and changing pre-amp to CM 7777. Also adding TB-105 support bearing for strength. This is going to be as good as it gets for me.


Any replies would be welcome.

Yes even criticism


----------



## rickeame

Okay, so now that all of the TV Guides have the upper 7xx channels, when will those of us in King County (Sammamish in this case), get access to them?


----------



## wareagle

"Dave" reported from Bremerton (11/25) that he had 708-799 showing the analogs previously on 8-99, and that 2-99 were now digital. It's been rumored that Bellevue will get digital simulcasting on 12/6. I have no idea why they would put the analogs on the 700 block, but I assume they're also viewable on 2-99 without a box.


----------



## jimre

There's a couple things about the upcoming digital simulcasts that I'm wondering:


1) the list of 700-series channels (a few posts back) doesn't include any channels that already have an HD or digital feed. Does this mean, for example, that channel 4 on our boxes will continue to be mapped to analog KOMO? If so, then the only way to watch a cleaner, digital version of SD programs on ABC is to watch the HD feed on 104, which is a 720p picture windowed with sidebars. Which means my TV - like most - is unable to change the aspect ratio to fill the screen (can you say plasma burn-in?). Bummer...


2) For those SD channels that ARE switched to digital simulcasts - eg DISC ch 8 - will they obey the 4:3 OVERRIDE settings of the Moto box? Current digital-only SD channels do this. I have my 4:3 OVERRIDE set to "480p" - and my TV is then able to control the aspect ratio on those channels. Let's hope the new digital channels work the same...


----------



## wareagle

A lot depends upon how the digital simulcast works. "Dave" of Bremerton indicated that it was the lower numbered channels (2-99) which were digital via the box, and that the 700+ channels were analog. The way simulcast is supposed to work is that 2-99 are analog without the box and digital with it. I don't understand the 700+ channels at all, nor the absence of the (already HD) locals from that list. I suppose we'll find out shortly.


----------



## hankeide

FYI, in the Bellingham/Ferndale area, we have the "700" channels, but the 2-99 channels remain in analog form, which I can see with my analog TVs.


----------



## Savman

If I read this right, the 700 series channels are analog. I am not from Seattle, but I have learned a lot about the project from the BBR forum. They may be keeping the analogs mapped to the box just in case something goes wrong with the simulcasted channels(pixelling, tiling, freezing, things of that nature). Think about it. Sometimes digitals are more subject to quality degradation than analogs and plus the degradation will be more noticable on a digital than an analog, so its best to keep the analogs around in case the digitals act up. Then you will at least have a fully functioning alternative.


----------



## wareagle

Hankeide: Are 2-99 analog when viewed with the box?


(Just think how easy it would be for Comcast to tell us what the @#$% they're up to.)


----------



## jimre

The basic idea isn't hard to understand. There are 2 cases:


- WITHOUT digital set top box. Existing analog channels are still transmitted at existing analog channel frequencies, which are always received as Ch 2-99 by regular analog TVs.


- WITH digital set top box. These boxes can take any frequency and map it to any channel, at Comcast's discretion. Currently these boxes map analog channel frequencies to Ch 2-99, just like an analog TV does. After Dec 6 (or whenever) they will map existing analog channel frequencies to ch. 702-799 instead, and map new digital simulcast channels to Ch 2-99 instead.


Again, regular analog TVs will continue to receive analog ch. 2-99 just as always, only digital set top boxes will see a change.


This seems to be the rule for all channels EXCEPT for locals, which are noticably absent from the new 702-799 channel listings. Hence my previous question - since those channels already have a "digital simulcast" via their HD feeds, it appears that Comcast will leave their analog frequencies mapped to their normal channel #s, eg Ch 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13. If you want to see a digital version of those channels, you'll need to watch the existing HD feed on 104, 105, 106, etc. At least that's my assumption - I doubt that Comcast wants to waste bandwidth by transmitting THREE copies of these channels (analog, SD digital, HD digital).


----------



## Savman

Comcast would waste bandwidth doing that in most markets. Normally locals are the first to be simulcasted. If your market has HD, normally the HD channels include locals, so judging by the other markets, they apparently don't care. Trust me, you will also have a standard digital version of your locals after ADS.


----------



## wareagle

I would think the locals would be digitally simulcast, too, especially since not everyone with an stb has HD. That's why Comcast's lineup is confusing -- unless the Bremerton report is correct, and 2-99 are digital on the stb. The mapping to 708-799 is just weird.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think the locals would be digitally simulcast, too, especially since not everyone with an stb has HD. That's why Comcast's lineup is confusing -- unless the Bremerton report is correct, and 2-99 are digital on the stb. The mapping to 708-799 is just weird.



In some markets they do that in the beginning stages of digital simulcast. Like I said, it may be simply for safety purposes. Though, to be honest it would seem more appropriate to put the simulcasted versions in the 700s. It makes more sense. And it keeps the tradition of having digital channels above 100. I have no hands on experience since we have yet to get 1 digitally simulcasted channel in Savannah, Georgia.


----------



## pastiche

I had a few minutes to update the QAM list this afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## hankeide

I don't know. Is there a way I can check this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hankeide* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know. Is there a way I can check this?



Tune to one of the low numbers, such as 5. Turn off the stb and within 2 seconds hit "OK" button to bring up the diagnostic screen. Item d06 will tell you if the current channel is analog or digital.


----------



## BJM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, most of the software problems you've read about are fixed. This was a really solid receiver when released, then they upgraded the code for some new features and it wreaked havoc on the receiver. Dish heard the issues loud and clear and dropped just about everything to get it fixed. They have now pretty much fixed the issues. From what I've read and seen, the 942 is more stable and reliable than the comcast DVR, not as rock rolid as a Tivo, and more reliable and solid than Direct TV's new non-Tivo DVR. Basically, don't let what you've read about the software on the 942 from dbstalk.com worry you at this point. Back a month or 2 ago, yes it was bad, but no where near as bad as the Dish 921 ever was. If you were to poll the 942 user community I'm sure most would still recommend the 942. I've had the 942 since early May and it's missed all of 2 recordings on me, and it was due to a software bug that determines if a show is new or not. It's never cleared itself, had a corrupt recording, or lost any timers.
> 
> 
> I've had 3 friends come by over the last 6 months that have the Comcast DVR and they all agree that the Dish DVR is way better than the Comcast one at this time. The only reason they stay with Comcast right now is because of things Dish can't offer, i.e. local HD (can't get it with an antenna), another is a Hockey nut and doesn't want to lose CBC, and another was monthly cost because of bundled Internet and their package choices, and the upfront Dish cost.
> 
> 
> Anyways there are a ton of reasons to go with Dish, with Direct TV, and with Comcast, just as there are a ton not to go with any of them. I just wanted to let you know that the 942 is a great receiver and very reliable, it did have a couple months with some problems, though even then it was more than usable.



Thanks, I was wondering what your thoughts were on this even though I didn't want to ask. Glad to hear things are much better. My 6412 has definitely missed more than 2 shows in the 1 year I've had it. Very frustrating when it's one you really wanted and isn't going to be repeated.


Unless Comcast flat out changes their policy so I don't keep having to ask for discounts (very unlikely) my thoughts are that I will switch in 6 months. I think I'll borrow a friends OTA tuner and buy a CM 4228 and see if I have any problems pulling in the locals and that will help me decide.


Brent


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I think I'll borrow a friends OTA tuner and buy a CM 4228 and see if I have any problems pulling in the locals and that will help me decide.
> 
> 
> Brent



Good way to go to see if OTA is even doable. As far as that antenna, Fry's carries it in stock in Renton and they have a 30 day return policy if it doesn't work out. Also, if you go over to the Seattle OTA forum and ask about getting a plot on your location, quarque over there will run your location through his topology program and see how it looks (pending any trees or houses in the way). You may be able to get away with a smaller antenna if you end up going OTA down the road (I started with a 4228 and downsized to a 4221 and actually got better reception, it has a wider angle of reception). Feel free to PM me if you ever have any questions. Good luck.


----------



## wareagle

Perhaps I'm seeing the beginnings of DS -- CNN (44) is showing extreme pixelation, intermittent with a blank screen. No sign of anything like 744, though.


----------



## Binaural

Anybody get switched over to digital yet today? I'm stuck at work..


----------



## RedFive99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Binaural* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody get switched over to digital yet today? I'm stuck at work..



I've been wondering the same thing all day...


----------



## burger23

I'm in Seattle area- I do NOT see any change :-(


----------



## wareagle

No DS in Bellevue yet.


----------



## Binaural

Anybody ever have all their scheduled recordings disappear? Has happened to me twice now and I've had to reprogram everything both times, it's getting annoying. All my series still show up under series manager, but no scheduled showings show up..it made me miss 2 recordings yesterday.


----------



## ntaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Binaural* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody ever have all their scheduled recordings disappear? Has happened to me twice now and I've had to reprogram everything both times, it's getting annoying. All my series still show up under series manager, but no scheduled showings show up..it made me miss 2 recordings yesterday.



This is being discussed in the 6412 thread over here , though I don't think there is a magic solution to it as of yet. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## hankeide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tune to one of the low numbers, such as 5. Turn off the stb and within 2 seconds hit "OK" button to bring up the diagnostic screen. Item d06 will tell you if the current channel is analog or digital.



Sorry, I'm a newbie, and I'm not currently at home. Is the "stb" the comcast cable/dvr box?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hankeide* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a newbie, and I'm not currently at home. Is the "stb" the comcast cable/dvr box?



Yes.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hankeide* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a newbie, and I'm not currently at home. Is the "stb" the comcast cable/dvr box?



generic acronym for "set-top box".


----------



## Macoberly

Digital seems to be up in Monroe. Channel 5 was looking pretty good so went to D06 and is states "Digital". Hoo Raa.


Mason


----------



## burger23

Nothing new in Seattle


----------



## Binaural




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing new in Seattle


----------



## Macoberly

Also... the 7xx channels are there as well and show up as analogs.


----------



## wareagle

I was going to ask about the 7xx channels, since that seems like a much easier thing to check for.


Are 4, 5, & 7 digital?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about the 7xx channels, since that seems like a much easier thing to check for.
> 
> 
> Are 4, 5, & 7 digital?



No 700 channals in Seattle


----------



## BlackLab

I'm a noob to both this forum and to Comcast (a DirecTV defector, 6412 installed yesterday), so I apologize if this question has come up before. But has Comcast indicated if/when it will start providing the hi def feed of the UPN affiliate in Seattle (KSTW)?


----------



## Nausicaa

I only watch the UPN for "Veronica Mars", but I do so wish I could get it in HD.


----------



## Binaural




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a noob to both this forum and to Comcast (a DirecTV defector, 6412 installed yesterday), so I apologize if this question has come up before. But has Comcast indicated if/when it will start providing the hi def feed of the UPN affiliate in Seattle (KSTW)?



Comcast around here seems in no big hurry to add any new HD stations .. there are several they SHOULD offer (tnt-hd, fsn-hd, upn).. but who knows if they'll ever do it, they claim to be running out of bandwidth and anytime there is a new update it's that they're "working on a deal with ________" .. so basically..who knows.


----------



## BlackLab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Binaural* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast around here seems in no big hurry to add any new HD stations .. there are several they SHOULD offer (tnt-hd, fsn-hd, upn).. but who knows if they'll ever do it, they claim to be running out of bandwidth and anytime there is a new update it's that they're "working on a deal with ________" .. so basically..who knows.



Seems like they could cut out at least one of the four (?) KCTS feeds without anybody noticing. And does InHD ever show anything that anyone actually watches?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...And does InHD ever show anything that anyone actually watches?



YES


----------



## BlackLab

Sorry Burger, I wasn't being facetious. I just got the box yesterday and it looked to me like InHD was something like an HD showcase channel.


----------



## Macoberly

yes 4,5,7 and everything else. interesting note is that the "local" do not show up in 700's (analog). I wanted to compare, but the analog equivalent for locals don't appear. Without comparing, the digitals are clearly better then the analogs were.


Mason


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry Burger, I wasn't being facetious. I just got the box yesterday and it looked to me like InHD was something like an HD showcase channel.



These channals do, every once in awhile, come up with some good stuff. Dave Mathews Band, Bruce Hornsby, etc that is fun to watch. "sunrise" is not very interesting to me-- but it sure shows off HD well to friends.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And does InHD ever show anything that anyone actually watches?



They run one of the bikini programs nearly every night at midnight. Also NBA Basketball games in HD, except for the SuperSonics who are always blacked out.


----------



## wareagle

How about 106? Now, there's a waste of bandwidth. Must've been part of a package deal to get 105.


----------



## Al Shing

I've seen Northwest Backroads in HD on 106, but that's about it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen Northwest Backroads in HD on 106, but that's about it.



That and Evening Magazine -- both reruns from 105, so what's the point in them?


----------



## jameskollar

Woo Hoo! Digital is up south of Tacoma in Lakewood. There are new 700 channels. The STB tunes digital on the old channel numbers, analog on the new 700 numbers. What is also cool is that they still broadcast the analog on the old channels for TVs that are directly connected to RF (makes sense). Bye Bye analog...


BTW: Quick check showed PBS 9 letterboxed and cropped in both the vertical and horizontal, what you would expect when presenting 16:9 HD on SD. Really lloking forward to the BSG marathon next week.


----------



## Rube

Digital is not up in Renton, can anyone else confirm?


----------



## jimre

No digital simulcasts here in North Bend yet. Still the usual grainy, wiggly analog picture being mangled by the 6412's MPEG encoder...


----------



## SpokaneDoug

AAAARRRGGGGHHHH!


My box has thrown away 2 days of recordings, and now only shows C-SPAN on every channel I select! Comcast's support phone line is completely dead.


I really hope that's just a glitch from moving me to all digital, or I'll be calling DirecTV real soon now.


----------



## Al Shing

The showing only C-SPAN happens during Emergency Broadcast testing, but this shouldn't impact your recordings.


Try unplugging for 1 minute and replug the box in. That usually cures most problems.


----------



## SpokaneDoug

Good call! That cleared it all up.

All my recordings are back, too.


----------



## wareagle

I just had the same thing (no recordings indicated present and stuck on C-SPAN), but it cleared up without my unplugging the box. If it was EBS they didn't do any EB-ing.


----------



## JasG

Shoreline here - Digital Simulcast has arrived. Haven't checked for the last few days, but as of tonight: ch 2-100 are digital, 708-799 are analog - don't see '700 series' for broadcast channels (This is on a 6412)


----------



## davidr2340

No digital here in Arlington yet...


David


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a few minutes to update the QAM list this afternoon. Enjoy.



You list does not exactly match my lineup, does comcast change the lineup offten? Maybe the difference can be attributed to our location, I am in kirkland.


My digital channels are similar to yours in that that follow a similar structure. Our channels seem to fall within the same ranges, like:









Nate


----------



## WiFi-Spy

NO HD on FOX!


----------



## WiFi-Spy

WooHOO!! its fixed!


----------



## Binaural

Nm..my box was spazzing out


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You list does not exactly match my lineup, does comcast change the lineup offten? Maybe the difference can be attributed to our location, I am in kirkland.



It does change often, but I think it's also dependent upon the headend. I can only really say what's out there in Seattle.










I would assume that the subchannels of 105 vary by location. I'd also assume that areas in the north would lack KBTC and gain KVOS.


Until now, I've only updated this list as a "cheat sheat" for the back of my remote, then posted it here for the common good. (I leave out the On Demand channels and the MC/DMX channels since they don't hold much interest for me.)


I could certainly try to incorporate the suburban differences in a more comprehensive list if someone can provide them in detail.


----------



## 206baller

Hello,

I purchased the HDTV I had posted in here about 2 weeks ago. I am now needing to get it all set up.


I went with a phillips 51PP9100D. It has a QAM tuner, so for HD locals all I need to do is order comcast limited basic service and the QAM tuner will pick up the channels referenced in the list posted here previously?

And it will be HD quality for the programs that are broadcast in HD without the HDMI or component video hooked up? just the standard coaxial cable plugged into the TV.


How can I test for over the air reception of HD with my tv? I briefly tried just plugging in the old antenna and could not figure out how to tune to the 79-any number to check for reception. Do I need a special antenna or change a setting in the TV to access the QAM tunner channels?


Lastly any opinions on what type of component video cables to get for plugging in a dvd player? Ebay has some cheap python brand ones, will those do the trick?


Thanks for all your help with the new purchase.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I purchased the HDTV I had posted in here about 2 weeks ago. I am now needing to get it all set up.
> 
> 
> I went with a phillips 51PP9100D. It has a QAM tuner, so for HD locals all I need to do is order comcast limited basic service and the QAM tuner will pick up the channels referenced in the list posted here previously?
> 
> And it will be HD quality for the programs that are broadcast in HD without the HDMI or component video hooked up? just the standard coaxial cable plugged into the TV.



For cable QAM reception, all you need is a cable connection (no cable box and the fewer spliiters in line, the better) connected to the digital RF input on your TV. The TV will decode the digital RF signal and display HD programs if they are broadcasting them. If not HD, the upconverted SD programs on the HD channels are some of the best quality SD we will ever see at home. The HDMI and component inputs are not used for QAM cable or OTA reception. The connections from the HD tuner to the display are internal in the TV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can I test for over the air reception of HD with my tv? I briefly tried just plugging in the old antenna and could not figure out how to tune to the 79-any number to check for reception. Do I need a special antenna or change a setting in the TV to access the QAM tunner channels?



For Seattle area OTA reception, you need a UHF antennna of some kind. Depending on your location, an indoor UHF antenna may not work. At my house, I get perfect HD reception from a small $25 UHF-only outdoor yagi antenna from Radio Shack. Indoor antennas did not work at all for me.


The channel numbers you tune to for OTA are different than those you tune to for QAM cable. Here are some example OTA HDTV actual transmitting channels (from memory--hope they're right):


KCPQ-DT - ch 18

KOMO-DT - ch 38

KIRO-DT - ch 39

KCTS-DT - ch 41

KING -DT - ch 48


I can't remember the others off hand, but you can look those up, along with your OTA reception and antenna recommendation info on http://www.antennaweb.org 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lastly any opinions on what type of component video cables to get for plugging in a dvd player? Ebay has some cheap python brand ones, will those do the trick?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help with the new purchase.



For DVD 480i or 480p use, I am not into expensive cables, perhaps because the rest of my equipment would not be considered top-end. I have bought component cables (RCA, GE, Philips) at Target and WalMart that have given good results for DVD use.


Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## ctyankee4847

Anyone other than myself and a guy I work with having a problem with West Wing not being recorded last night even though it is clearly in our programs to be recorded??


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctyankee4847* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone other than myself and a guy I work with having a problem with West Wing not being recorded last night even though it is clearly in our programs to be recorded??



Recorded just fine for me. Did you set your recording to record at "any time"? or specifically at 8:00p? Note the latter doesn't work reliably when the TV networks try their silly anti-DVR tricks, like starting the show at 7:59 or 8:01.


----------



## ctyankee4847

Both of us had it set to record at anytime. However it hasn't been my experience that if I set a recording to 8:00 PM and the network starts the show a minute earlier or later that the show is not recorded.


----------



## 206baller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For cable QAM reception, all you need is a cable connection (no cable box and the fewer spliiters in line, the better) connected to the digital RF input on your TV. The TV will decode the digital RF signal and display HD programs if they are broadcasting them. If not HD, the upconverted SD programs on the HD channels are some of the best quality SD we will ever see at home. The HDMI and component inputs are not used for QAM cable or OTA reception. The connections from the HD tuner to the display are internal in the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> For Seattle area OTA reception, you need a UHF antennna of some kind. Depending on your location, an indoor UHF antenna may not work. At my house, I get perfect HD reception from a small $25 UHF-only outdoor yagi antenna from Radio Shack. Indoor antennas did not work at all for me.
> 
> 
> The channel numbers you tune to for OTA are different than those you tune to for QAM cable. Here are some example OTA HDTV actual transmitting channels (from memory--hope they're right):
> 
> 
> KCPQ-DT - ch 18
> 
> KOMO-DT - ch 38
> 
> KIRO-DT - ch 39
> 
> KCTS-DT - ch 41
> 
> KING -DT - ch 48
> 
> 
> I can't remember the others off hand, but you can look those up, along with your OTA reception and antenna recommendation info on http://www.antennaweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> For DVD 480i or 480p use, I am not into expensive cables, perhaps because the rest of my equipment would not be considered top-end. I have bought component cables (RCA, GE, Philips) at Target and WalMart that have given good results for DVD use.
> 
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you are doing.



Thanks for the reply!

I figured out how to get the QAM working and am picking up most of the digital channels. The location of TV gets horrible analog reception but the digital is really clear with just a cheap indoor antenna hooked up in the basement. I guess being a few blocks from the towers on Queen Anne is good for digital signal.


I get channels 4,5,7,9,13 in digital perfectly. Only channels of any more value would be 11 or the WB. I will see if I can pick those up by moving the antenna around.


I will go ahead and get some cheap ebay component cables and decide if i want to try comcast for the extra digital channels. It is only 13 dollars for the basic cable, but I dont know how valuable the extra channels would be.


----------



## Budget_HT

Comcast does not carry ch 11 HDTV/digital. The ch 11 tower is very close to the ch 9 tower on Capitol Hill, about Madison and E. Pike. Moving your antenna around may help.


Ch 22 also transmits from the same site, and I think their digital channel is 25.


I still recommend looking at http://www.antennaweb.org web site. Sorry I gave the wrong URL before (gave .com and it should have been .org--comes from getting older I guess)


Enjoy your HDTV programs. I sure do mine.


----------



## radm1f

Hello everyone, I have a Mot 6412 connected via DVI to Sony HD CRT. I love hockey and football. I went with cable because of CBUT (CBC) and Sat night Hockey. Does Direct TV have CBUT?


Also has anyone else noticed that the quality of HD broadcast seems best on ESPNHD sunday night football then ABC Monday night then FOX 113 and last is CBS 107. CBS seems worse than all the others, it has pixellations that are easily visible transiently during games? Is it because of 720p vs 1080i? If so why are CBS and Fox so much worse than ABC? (I thought ABC is also 1080i)


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radm1f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I have a Mot 6412 connected via DVI to Sony HD CRT. I love hockey and football. I went with cable because of CBUT (CBC) and Sat night Hockey. Does Direct TV have CBUT?



No, you can get this only on comcast or on Canadian DBS.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radm1f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also has anyone else noticed that the quality of HD broadcast seems best on ESPNHD sunday night football then ABC Monday night then FOX 113 and last is CBS 107. CBS seems worse than all the others, it has pixellations that are easily visible transiently during games? Is it because of 720p vs 1080i? If so why are CBS and Fox so much worse than ABC? (I thought ABC is also 1080i)



This is probably because your TV has a native 720p resolution. 720p programming looks great on 720p displays, whereas 1080i is better on 1080i (or 1080p) displays.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radm1f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (I thought ABC is also 1080i)



ABC is 720p.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radm1f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went with cable because of CBUT (CBC) and Sat night Hockey.



NHL coverage on Comcast (other than pay) found by searching for NHL Hockey:


Today 12/13

5PM 34 OLN Pittsburgh at St. Louis

9PM 34 OLN Pittsburgh at St. Louis (repeat)


Saturday 12/17

4PM 99 CBUT Toronto at Ottawa

7PM 99 CBUT Edmonton at Vancouver


Monday 12/19

5PM 664 INHD (HDTV)

5PM 34 OLN Dallas at Minnesota

9PM 34 OLN Dallas at Minnesota (repeat)


Tuesday 12/20

7AM 664 INHD Dallas at Minnesota (HDTV repeat)

5PM 34 OLN Colorado at Nashville

9PM 34 OLN Colorado at Nashville (repeat)


Friday 12/23

4PM 99 CBUT Boston at Toronto

7PM 99 CBUT Calgary at Vancouver



Live it up!


----------



## nataraj

Will we get some new channels ? Any speculations / rumors ...

Comcast to offer dozens of new channels


----------



## macvicar39

well i can tell you two channels suckcast wont add ,thats FSN HD and TNT HD, those are the only two i care about. therefor they wont be added anytime soon


----------



## nataraj

I'm very disappointed with comcast in general ... I'd switch to DishNetwork in a heartbeat if I can lease 2 HDDVRs with $5 a month & no upfront payment.


----------



## biz_qwik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i can tell you two channels suckcast wont add ,thats FSN HD and TNT HD, those are the only two i care about. therefor they wont be added anytime soon



Pretty much wraps up my daily thought. WHY OH WHY can't we get these?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctyankee4847* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone other than myself and a guy I work with having a problem with West Wing not being recorded last night even though it is clearly in our programs to be recorded?



No issues recording it on my 6412...


----------



## jimre

Digital simulcasts are now enabled here in North Bend! Initial observations:


- ch. 4-5-7 on the set top box are MUCH crisper & clearer in digital. No more wiggly, grainy artifacts caused by the 6412's MPEG2 encoder.


- 4:3 Override works for these new digital simulcast channels. In my case, with 4:3 Override set to 480i - these channels are correctly output as 480i, which means my TV can change their aspect ratio.


- Comcast really *is* transmitting 3 copies of each local channel: analog, SD digital, and HD digital. But it's kind of odd there's no way to access the analog local channels using the 6412 (no 704, 705, 707, etc). But the analog frequencies are still there obviously, since all my analog TVs work just as before.


----------



## wareagle

I've seen reports of Digital Simulcast (here and on the Comcast.net forum) in Shoreline, Renton, and North Bend. Do any other local communities have it now?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen reports of Digital Simulcast (here and on the Comcast.net forum) in Shoreline, Renton, and North Bend. Do any other local communities have it now?



Lakewood for one.


----------



## eb710

I've got three 6412 boxes. I have digital simulcast on one but not on the other two.


----------



## wareagle

Posted on the Chicago Comcast AVS forum:


"ADS (all digital simulcast)- ADS allows us to broadcast a 100% digital

signal to our customers instead of broadcasting analog on channels below

100. All existing digital equipment will accept the new signal, as well as

the old signal. The new DCT 3412 DVR, and DCT 700 digital box will only

accept the new signal as they do not have an analog tuner. We will

systematically begin switching existing customers to ADS, but at this time

only new subscribers will be put on the ADS lineup. Customers on ADS will

experience a much improved picture on lower channels, and will not have to

do anything to their equipment in order to enable it. When installing a DCT

3412 in a home that is not ADS yet, the box will not display any channels

below 100. Dispatch will be able to fix the issue when an order is being

closed out. Dispatch needs to be told that the lower channels are missing

and that the customer needs to be moved onto the ADS lineup. The dispatcher

will correct the problem and send another signal to the equipment."



What a bunch of maroons.


----------



## Binaural

Still no digital in Covington


----------



## anilr

digital simulcast is now enabled in Issaquah - the network channels definitely look much crisper on the 4,5,7 channels - also take less storage on the DVR


----------



## rickeame

Nothing in Sammamish -- how weird. You'd think if issaquah got it, we'd get it.


----------



## DarthGak

Digital is on in Woodinville.


----------



## brownnet

One completely useless piece of info about this transition. At my work place (a local broadcaster), I have access to both DirecTV and analog cable through a TV on my desk. It used to be that when a signal left our building, it would take about 3 seconds to return on Cable, and about 7 seconds to return by DirecTV. Last Friday, that changed, and it now takes 10 seconds to return on Cable. I assume it has something to do with the switch to digital, even though I still see it through an analog connection. Any ideas why the signal is delayed so significantly? It's wierd to use DirecTV as a reference over Comcast.


----------



## Budget_HT

Pure speculation:


Perhaps Comcast intentionally delays the analog signal so it is in synch with the digital simulcast, so a digital channel with STB in one room plays in synch with its analog "original" in the next room. The digital channel is likely recorded and immediately played back in the DVR box instead of being true live.


We have those timing differences between OTA reception and DirecTV local channels, and again between standard DirecTV receivers and DirecTV with TiVo receivers.


----------



## Al Shing

We're digital in Des Moines this AM. Too bad everything is in infomercials this early in the morning, but the channels are looking much better.


----------



## ctyankee4847

Lynnwood, anyone???


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One completely useless piece of info about this transition. At my work place (a local broadcaster), I have access to both DirecTV and analog cable through a TV on my desk. It used to be that when a signal left our building, it would take about 3 seconds to return on Cable, and about 7 seconds to return by DirecTV. Last Friday, that changed, and it now takes 10 seconds to return on Cable. I assume it has something to do with the switch to digital, even though I still see it through an analog connection. Any ideas why the signal is delayed so significantly? It's wierd to use DirecTV as a reference over Comcast.



Maybe this explains why the Sonics game on Tuesday was so delayed on the TVs in the concourse of Key Area. I wonder if they are distributing a digital feed now. I don't remember them being that far behind the live action, but on Tuesday it was 10+ seconds behind. It was funny, you'd hear the crowd cheer and the announcer say who scored and then look at the TV and nothing had happened yet.


----------



## wareagle

A friend in Kent reported he has Digital Simulcast this morning. No joy in Bellevue, yet.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One completely useless piece of info about this transition. At my work place (a local broadcaster), I have access to both DirecTV and analog cable through a TV on my desk. It used to be that when a signal left our building, it would take about 3 seconds to return on Cable, and about 7 seconds to return by DirecTV.



I have another random observation to add to this one. I'm totally cogniscent of why the digital signals (OTA, QAM SD, and QAM HD) are delayed. I've never understood this one though:


The TV in my kitchen is OTA analogue, and all the signals (2, 4, 5, 7, 11, 13, 16, 22) are all perfectly in-sync with the analogue (Comcast) in the living room... except for KCTS. KCTS via analogue on Comcast is about 5 seconds delayed from KCTS OTA analogue. I've also noticed that the time signal is absent from KCTS Comcast analogue, but it's there on KCTS OTA analogue.


----------



## Macoberly

FYI. I was looking through the HDTV movies section on On-Demand and noticed that Jerry Meguire is FREE. Too bad I don't like the movie. I imagine someone witll, so enjoy it.


Mason


----------



## davidr2340

We're digital in Arlington!


David


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI. I was looking through the HDTV movies section on On-Demand and noticed that Jerry Meguire is FREE. Too bad I don't like the movie. I imagine someone witll, so enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Mason



Also "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" -- and they still have the two part "Lawrence of Arabia" there.


----------



## Macoberly

Ahh. missed those wareagle. I'll definately watch close encounters. "FREE" HD movies would be a welcome addition in my house.


Mason


----------



## klgray

Digital on in Kirkland, with the analog channels at 7xx.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klgray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital on in Kirkland, with the analog channels at 7xx.



One neighborhood at a time -- it's Comcastic!


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" -- and they still have the two part "Lawrence of Arabia" there.



Too bad that both of them are pan-and-scan instead of OAR. But still, it's nice to see a free HD movie other than Logan's Run.


----------



## astrodonkey

Hi all,


Has anyone in the Woodinville area tried to pick up the OTA HD signals, and if so, how does it look? I was considering getting one of the HD DirecTivo boxes with the OTA tuners for locals.


I'm in the Cottage Lake area, between Woodinville and Duvall in unincorporated King County. The area is somewhat rural and there are many tall trees.


Much thanks!


----------



## SpokaneDoug

We got digitized last night. We're in Sammamish.

Picture Quality is much better, but not fantastic.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One neighborhood at a time -- it's Comcastic!



Yeah, but still much better than Sat. The new simulcast digital channels seems to have a much lower compression than thier satellite equivalents. I believe they have to bring it up in pieces as there seems to be problems for while. For example, when we went digital, the broadcast stations were rock solid but some (most?) of the upper channels had serious pixellation or did not work at all. Two days later, all was good.


It is just a guess but I would suspect that there is some serious tweaking they must do on a headend basis when swithing to digital. I would think that they have a team(s) that goes to these headends, turn on the digital and begin tweaking.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is just a guess but I would suspect that there is some serious tweaking they must do on a headend basis when swithing to digital. I would think that they have a team(s) that goes to these headends, turn on the digital and begin tweaking.



How many headends do they have? It seems more fragmented than that.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many headends do they have? It seems more fragmented than that.



Could be. I really don't know. However, I believe it is a safe bet that the reason for a staggered rollout is caused by two factors.


1) You can't just turn digital on and expect it to work without tweaking.

2) There a headends, pops, substations, whatever they may call them that are geographically positioned to service a number of clients and that each of these locations require manual intervention to turn on digital. It's true that they must have many locations to dish up VOD. Perhaps it is there where they need to do the tweaking.


Hopefully within the next month the greater Seattle area will all be upgraded and all of this will become moot. I can say I really enjoy the clarity of the SD simulcasts. That combined with HD locals, HD VOD, high speed internet makes a compelling argument to switch from Sat to cable. Now I just want more HD channels. Perhaps we'll see some after the digital upgrade is complete.


Kudos to Comcast!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I just want more HD channels. Perhaps we'll see some after the digital upgrade is complete.



Seems like KIRO is the only one they've added in a couple of years. The bandwidth payoff from digital won't occur until the analogs are removed. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrodonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Woodinville area tried to pick up the OTA HD signals, and if so, how does it look? I was considering getting one of the HD DirecTivo boxes with the OTA tuners for locals.
> 
> 
> I'm in the Cottage Lake area, between Woodinville and Duvall in unincorporated King County. The area is somewhat rural and there are many tall trees.
> 
> 
> Much thanks!



You should post this question in the OTA forum.


I live a couple of miles further south and have good reception. It all depends on the elevation of your house and the trees.


----------



## GaryStebbins

Hate to sound ignorant, but as a relatively new subscriber, I still have a lot to learn. How do I know if I have Digital Simulcast? I'm in the Edmonds area.


Gary


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems like KIRO is the only one they've added in a couple of years. The bandwidth payoff from digital won't occur until the analogs are removed. Don't hold your breath.



What "bandwidth payoff" will we get? I have always thought that:


1 SD Analog = 4 SD Digital OR 1 HD Digital


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What "bandwidth payoff" will we get? I have always thought that:
> 
> 
> 1 SD Analog = 4 SD Digital OR 1 HD Digital



One analog program occupies 6 MHz of bandwidth, for example KING on Channel 5.


On the new digital simulcast, for example, NWCN on Channel 79-1, KWPX on 79-2, KOMO on 79-3, KING on 79-4, KONG on 79-5, CBUT on 79-6, KCTS on 79-7, KTWB on 79-8, KSTW on 79-9, and KBTC on 79-10 also occupy, collectively, a 6 MHz channel. So, at Comcast's current compresion rate, the bandwidth savings savings for SD is 10:1.


QAM-256 also yields some pretty decent savings for ED and HD content. A good example is that Comcast is currently compressing up to 2 HD, 1 ED, and 2 SD programs onto one 6 MHz channel: KCTS-DT (ED at 480p) on 82-1, KCTS Kids (SD at 480i) on 82-2, KCTS Learns (SD at 480i) on 82-3, KOMO-HD (HD at 720p) on 82-4, and KCTS-HD (HD at 1080i) on 82-5.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryStebbins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hate to sound ignorant, but as a relatively new subscriber, I still have a lot to learn. How do I know if I have Digital Simulcast? I'm in the Edmonds area.
> 
> 
> Gary



From all reports, you will have access to channels 708-799 (as analogs) when it's activated. Beyond that, you will need to check the channel status for digital, but that's the simplest way.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What "bandwidth payoff" will we get?



Aside from the eventual savings, no bandwidth will be saved until the analogs are removed -- which could take years. In the short term it will cost bandwidth to add the digitals, however if you have a DVR it should allow you to record programs from channels 2-99 with less disk space used.


----------



## JasG

Thanks! I was remembering some of the 8-VSB & OTA details and had forgotten about QAM.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems like KIRO is the only one they've added in a couple of years. The bandwidth payoff from digital won't occur until the analogs are removed. Don't hold your breath.



I've learned to hold my breath for long periods of time since being first with TCI, then AT&T and finally Comcast.







You're right about the bandwidth payoff not coming until analog is cut off. However, I'm not convinced that they are bandwidth starved at this time. The late addition of Kiro was due to contract negotiations. I believe they are in the same contract hell with other HD providers such as TNT.


I would think that they would be concentrating most of thier efforts on getting digital SD up and running to end one of the major advertising points that Sat is all digital and cable is not. I expect to see new ads along those lines. It would also be a great time to roll out some additional HD so I have my hopes up and I am holding my breath.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've learned to hold my breath for long periods of time since being first with TCI, then AT&T and finally Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about the bandwidth payoff not coming until analog is cut off. However, I'm not convinced that they are bandwidth starved at this time. The late addition of Kiro was due to contract negotiations. I believe they are in the same contract hell with other HD providers such as TNT.
> 
> 
> I would think that they would be concentrating most of thier efforts on getting digital SD up and running to end one of the major advertising points that Sat is all digital and cable is not. I expect to see new ads along those lines. It would also be a great time to roll out some additional HD so I have my hopes up and I am holding my breath.




I hate to butt in, but Comcast already has commercials saying that they are 100% digital on all channels. We have them in my market and we don't even have 1 digital simulcast channel. They should eliminate the commercial because it may mislead potential subscribers.


----------



## Mike777

Comcast may boast of being 100% digital, but that is not always a good thing.


For instance, I have noticed lately that Husky games, whether on FSN or ESPN, which was the case for the UW Volleyball game yesterday, look absolutely terrible. This is with a HDTV hooked to straight analog cable. It appears that Comcast is taking a perfectly fine analog signal, turning it into digital, and then converting back to analog for all the Comcast users (which are a lot) who simply take the cable and plug into their TV. The picture is soft with very noticable artifacts that can only come from digitizing the picture.


In my humble opinion, the only digital signal that looks good is HD. All other digital signals of analog SD degrade the picture. This works with TIVO or Direct TV also. The supposed quality of digitizing SD programming is lousy because Comcast, and everyone else, is compressing the heck out of the signal. This might not be noticeable on smaller TVs, but the bigger your TV, the worse it looks.


----------



## wareagle

My view of the UW volleyball on ESPN2 was on analog, since they haven't seen fit to enable DS for me. I hope that it will improve when they digitize it before it reaches my 6412, and it doesn't have to be massaged so much by the box.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've learned to hold my breath for long periods of time since being first with TCI, then AT&T and finally Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about the bandwidth payoff not coming until analog is cut off. However, I'm not convinced that they are bandwidth starved at this time. The late addition of Kiro was due to contract negotiations. I believe they are in the same contract hell with other HD providers such as TNT.



I may have been breathless even longer, since I started out with Cablevision. Although I haven't moved, all those others have wandered through my house. Recently it seems that the logo changes but the management doesn't.


Supposedly Comcast has a contract with TNT, but for some reason they're not giving it to us. It may be an east/west coast thing. I'm not sure they have a west coast HD feed, and I don't recall seeing any mention of TNT-HD in other west coast markets.


If there is a bandwidth shortage, KONG-HD would certainly be a good place to look for the waste.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast may boast of being 100% digital, but that is not always a good thing.
> 
> 
> For instance, I have noticed lately that Husky games, whether on FSN or ESPN, which was the case for the UW Volleyball game yesterday, look absolutely terrible. This is with a HDTV hooked to straight analog cable. It appears that Comcast is taking a perfectly fine analog signal, turning it into digital, and then converting back to analog for all the Comcast users (which are a lot) who simply take the cable and plug into their TV. The picture is soft with very noticable artifacts that can only come from digitizing the picture.
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, the only digital signal that looks good is HD. All other digital signals of analog SD degrade the picture. This works with TIVO or Direct TV also. The supposed quality of digitizing SD programming is lousy because Comcast, and everyone else, is compressing the heck out of the signal. This might not be noticeable on smaller TVs, but the bigger your TV, the worse it looks.



Do you have an HD Box or are you just receiving signals through a cable plugged in the wall. Most digital signals look pretty good in my opinion(Through a box, especially if you use composite or S-Video). But I hate the fact that we have no DS, therefore we must put up with analog signals that have MPeg artifacts. Today I am having a huge problem with CNN Headlines. Everything looks as if I am wearing goggles that indicate body heat. For some reason this only occurs on my tv sets with digital receivers. This may have to do with them starting off with a digital signal and converting it to analog when it gets to the actual home.


----------



## Babula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrodonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Woodinville area tried to pick up the OTA HD signals, and if so, how does it look? I was considering getting one of the HD DirecTivo boxes with the OTA tuners for locals.
> 
> 
> I'm in the Cottage Lake area, between Woodinville and Duvall in unincorporated King County. The area is somewhat rural and there are many tall trees.
> 
> 
> Much thanks!



I am not far from you up 175th near the 4 way stop sign at 164th. Get the cable box. I can receive OTA with bowtie, but not reiliably, and not all channels. It is the reason I got waivers from locals to have DirecTV east and west coast network stations out of NY and LA. As soon as D* gets local stations in HD, I will probably dump Comcast.


Bill


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My view of the UW volleyball on ESPN2 was on analog, since they haven't seen fit to enable DS for me. I hope that it will improve when they digitize it before it reaches my 6412, and it doesn't have to be massaged so much by the box.



I watched the volleyball game in straight analog cable to my HDTV and I could clearly see macro-blocking that is not a normal by product of analog. It was digital artifacts.


My Zenith has built in QAM tuner, so I am able to get the local HDTV stations in full HD without a Comcast box, and they look excellent. There is also a group of digital SD over the air stations that come in right below the HD channels. They look OK, although a little soft. FSN is not part of this group.


The poor quality of the Husky games is bothersome. Just before the last basketball game on FSN (Gonzaga?), I watched a Sonics game. This looked pretty decent in regular SD, probably because they are using HD cameras at the Sonic game. The Husky game, which was on right after, looked bad. The quality of these broadcasts look much worse than last season. I think Comcast is messing with the analog signal. I think Comcast is taking a fairly decent analog signal, and coverting the heck out of it.


----------



## wareagle

Digital Simulcast is on in Bellevue.


----------



## burger23

Nothing in Seattle, yet


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital Simulcast is on in Bellevue.



And it's looking pretty good!










Guess it's time to retire the TiVo.


----------



## anilr

Slightly off topic, has anyone noticed the fast-forward speed on the 6412 DVR being a bit off on the digital channels - on the analog channels, FF1 was approximately 3x and FF2 was approximately 10-15x, on the digital channels, FF1 seems to be more like 1.5x and FF2 around 25x - it makes FF1 too slow and FF2 too fast for fast-forwarding ads and dead time between plays in a football game etc.

Also, different digital channels seem to be compressed differently, a 4hr football game recording on ESPN took 8% of recording time on my DVR, while another on fox of the same length took ~10%


----------



## Nausicaa

I usually use 3X for HD, SD, and DD and it seems to work for me about the same, especially now that it "skips back" like TiVo when you hit "Play".


----------



## Rube

Digital Simulcast is on in Renton...


----------



## Binaural

STILL analog in Covington


----------



## marcvh

Still analog in North Seattle, but a friend in West Seattle reports at least some 700 channels showing up in the guide.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcvh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still analog in North Seattle, but a friend in West Seattle reports at least some 700 channels showing up in the guide.



ya I am in west Seattle and we've had all the 700 stations in analog and the 02-99 in digital for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Weil

Covington intrigues me as I live in Lake Meridian, Kent (one mile from Covington) and I have digital. Obviously my complaints to Comcast over the years have paid off. sam


----------



## Binaural




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Covington intrigues me as I live in Lake Meridian, Kent (one mile from Covington) and I have digital. Obviously my complaints to Comcast over the years have paid off. sam



That's just not fair


----------



## Binaural

Digital in Covington! Sonics game looks sooo much better!


----------



## vdoan

Do I have to get a special box for DS on comcast? Will regular and expanded cable do the trick? Sorry I'm a newbie.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdoan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I have to get a special box for DS on comcast? Will regular and expanded cable do the trick? Sorry I'm a newbie.



A regular digital box will do.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

DS in Everett! no NWCN though


----------



## Malcolm_B

Digital in Auburn last night.


----------



## HDNW

Now that lower channels are being broadcast digitally, should I do a re-scan for QAM channels on my TV's ATSC tuner?

For QAM in the clear (direct cable hook-up to TV's ATSC tuner), do the lower channels remain analog? Do you have to have a Moto 6412 to take advantage of DS?


Sorry for all the questions........any insight is appreciated........

My TV takes a darn long time to do channel memorization and if I don't need to re-scan, I'll be happy camper!










Thanks.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that lower channels are being broadcast digitally, should I do a re-scan for QAM channels on my TV's ATSC tuner?
> 
> For QAM in the clear (direct cable hook-up to TV's ATSC tuner), do the lower channels remain analog? Do you have to have a Moto 6412 to take advantage of DS?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions........any insight is appreciated........
> 
> My TV takes a darn long time to do channel memorization and if I don't need to re-scan, I'll be happy camper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Digital simulcast has been around for some time for QAM tuners (see previous posts in this thread regarding this topic). They are now getting remapped on the STBs so that everybody who has an STB can receive them.

You may want to re-scan every now and then to pick-up some recent changes, but basically these 2 things are not directly related.


----------



## Lionanimal

Wow! Some SD digital channels in Federal Way, Washington as of December 22, 2005. Thank you Comcast.


Can Santa bring some additional HD channels on Comcast? How about bringing back the ten (10) premium movie channels that vaporized in April 2005? And please don't tell me it is all "On-Demand." I can count thru the menu's.


----------



## Lionanimal

OK, can some of the experienced people on the forum solve this mystery.


On the DVR the "new" channels 2-99 SD digital channels look better than the analog channels (formerly on 2-99) that have been moved to the 700's.


But on the Sony SXRD 60XBR1 the channels 2-99 look very familar and the 700's do not appear. Comcast Customer Service Representatives working the midnight shift say, "We have e-mail instructions that say CableCard won't pickup the 700s. The 700's are analog."


Well the part about not picking up the 700's sound true due to emperical evidence (a dark blank screen). Their reasoning sounds fuzzy.


But here is the wierd thing. The digital audio output from the Sony SXRD is inactive on the 2-99 channels and defaults to the analog audio output. Just like it did formerly. The pre-existing HD and SD channels (101-699, 800-999) output digital audio fine, just like before.


So maybe they are still working the kinks out. Any advice? If the only thing in life I have to worry about is TV, then I am blessed. I'm shocked that for this handfull of "new" channels 2-99 on the DVR (SD digital) the image and sound is better than that from the CableCard.


Well, the reason I'm posting this in the HD forum is since the CableCard started working correctly, the premium movie channels in SD (and HD) thru the Cable Card look as good as the HD channels on the DVR. Of course the SD channels on the DVR are mediocre and the analog channels on the DVR are poor.


Sure would like to see more HD channels soon (if the powers to be are listening). Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...How about bringing back the ten (10) premium movie channels that vaporized in April 2005? And please don't tell me it is all "On-Demand." I can count thru the menu's.



Sorry, but I'm going to tell you exactly that. Fixed start-time Premium & PPV are going away. What is it that people don't get about OnDemand? Are you seriously saying you'd rather have 10 movies starting at fixed times, than 50 movies starting whenever you want?


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm going to tell you exactly that. Fixed start-time Premium & PPV are going away. What is it that people don't get about OnDemand? Are you seriously saying you'd rather have 10 movies starting at fixed times, than 50 movies starting whenever you want?



Once again(jumping in). Sometimes shows that will be playing on the actual channel for the week(or month, whatever) Do Not show up on demand. For example, if you liked TVOne, would you rather have them completely eliminate the channel just because it is on demand. I mean look at what they have on demand, it is completely inferior to there daily line-up. On demand will not be a substitute for a channel until it can download all of a particular channel's daily line-up.


----------



## Lionanimal

Thanks for taking the time to comment Mr. Jimre. I don't see how anyone that has a DVR would trade 50 On-Demand shows for ten (10) fixed time premium movie channels. I'm not an expert, but I estimate that the ten (10) fixed channels provide 120 shows per day. Lets assume there are repeats. Lets assume the ten (10) fixed channels provide 70 individual shows per day. I also assume each On-Demand show is available for twenty (20) days straight. I won't even venture into the fact that many On-Demand shows are available for far longer (and nothing new is substituted in their place).


The score for two weeks is:


Ten fixed channels provide 980 shows in two weeks.


The 50 On-Demand shows provide 50 shows in two weeks.


The score is 980 to 50. Is that a close game?


In my opinion, there is such a thing as appealing to the lowest common demoninator. In other words, that score only makes sense if you do not have a DVR. What is the price difference in rental fees between having a set-top-box (STB) that can access On-Demand compared to a STB that is a digital video recorder (DVR) that can record all channels whenever in addition to accessing On-Demand.


On again, Comcast chooses to curtsey to their cheapest customers while neglecting (insulting) their "best" customers -- those who pay the highest fees (premium channels, HD, etc.) and have the best equipement.


Jimre, if you are associated with Comcast officially, please let me know if my calculations are in error. Thank you for your time. Happy holidays.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Savman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once again(jumping in). Sometimes shows that will be playing on the actual channel for the week(or month, whatever) Do Not show up on demand. For example, if you liked TVOne, would you rather have them completely eliminate the channel just because it is on demand. I mean look at what they have on demand, it is completely inferior to there daily line-up. On demand will not be a substitute for a channel until it can download all of a particular channel's daily line-up.



I have no clue what TVOne is - but I can only assume it's NOT a premium movie channel (the subject at hand). Instead, I'll assume it's some niche channel of limited interest that normally wouldn't even make the cut in Comcast's lineup at all. With OnDemand, such programming can exist without taking up a fulltime channel.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Jimre, if you are associated with Comcast officially, please let me know if my calculations are in error. Thank you for your time. Happy holidays.



1. I don't work for Comcast.


2. Your calculations are entertaining, but irrelevant. You assume there's something different about HBO/MAX/SHOW/Starz programming on fixed channels vs. their programming on OnDemand. There's not. These networks offer the same "pool" of movies over any given time period, whether that pool is spread over 10 fixed channels, or offered all at once via OnDemand. BTW - those "50 movies" I mentioned was an example for just ONE premium network. AS of this morning, HBO has 30 OnDemand movies, Showtime has 40, Starz has 60, etc. So if you want to quote the total number of OnDemand premium-network movies at any one time, better make it more like 200.


3. Interesting theory you have about Comcast's business model. Discourage "good customers" from spending more money! Encourage only cheap, bad customers! Why didn't I think of that? I'd be rich !!!


----------



## wareagle

I wonder if we'll ever see the premium HD channels OnDemand. None of the HBO HD shows are there.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever see the premium HD channels OnDemand. None of the HBO HD shows are there.



Now THAT would be useful!


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no clue what TVOne is - but I can only assume it's NOT a premium movie channel (the subject at hand). Instead, I'll assume it's some niche channel of limited interest that normally wouldn't even make the cut in Comcast's lineup at all. With OnDemand, such programming can exist without taking up a fulltime channel.



I have almost all of the premiums on demand(excluding Cinemax). I'll admit it's great, but like I said, all the content that will be displayed on that certain premium(for a weeks period or more) will not necessarily be on Demand. Look at having the actual channel as back-up just in case something is available on demand. I'll say this however, I could care less if some Encore or Stars channels were eliminated. They provide "a lot" of content. Stars even provides premiers about a week before it premiers on the channel. Stars is the best premium to have. If they were talking about losing 10-15 Stars/Encore channels, i could care less, and would give them the same reply as you did.(I don't believe he confirmed what premiums they were talking about)


Oh and TVOne is an African American Lifestyle and Entertainment Network. It's rather new and put in predominantly black cities/ MSAs like mine. It has some growing to do, but isn't half bad and has some of my favorite shows that I wish I could see in "digital" on demand. I know this is irrelevant, but do you have any idea why a Comcast system would add new channels like this and HallMark to our analog tier(no DS here)? They added these two last year and i was a little pissed to see ity in analog.(caused a rate increase also, while digital additions normally don't) It seems as if Savannah's cable system does not really want to take part in the digital revolution. We still have plenty of QAM 64 channels, which means they are probably not even thinking of DS. The latest they have done is switch about 5 Encore channels to QAM 256 and give us the little E! Video for on Demand(they did this yesterday, they took it away a year ago). They have done something for the past three nights in a row, including the addition of an FTA channel(The Tube Music Network) and elimination of an HD channel(Atlanta Bravesvision). I'm curious if they will do something tonight. I'm beginning to think they are up to something. Have any thoughts of why they may doing these minor tweaks?(mainly the QAM 256 conversions)


----------



## pjl880

How do I know if I have Digital Simulcast?


----------



## wareagle

The simplest way to tell if you have DS is to see if you can tune channels in the range of 708-799. They will be the analog equivalents of the channels (other than locals) which are now digital in the corresponding 2-99 range. (For some reason the DS locals don't have analog versions in the 700 range.)


----------



## GaryStebbins

I have a DVR that uses TVGuide. I purchased it in early November, and it downloaded the listings and worked fine. Then around December 10, no listings. I've contacted Comcast, and they say some maintenance (related to the changed digital channels, I think) was done on December 6, which caused a short outage of the TVGuide service. However, I still can't get the listings back. Has anyone else had problems? I'm trying to figure out if the problem is Comcast or my DVR.


Thanks.


Gary


----------



## JerrySmith

The QAM channel lineup attached to post #5678 acts like a dead link for me. Can someone who has this please re-post?


----------



## Dreamwriter

DS is spreading! I called up to swap premium channels today, and then after an hour when it hadn't gone through, I called up tech to see what was up. He said there were 1600 changes in the queue, due to the "Digital changeover", so it would take up to 24 hours to make my change. So buck up, people stuck with analogue, sounds like you shouldn't have to worry too much.


On a different topic, On Demand...is it just my thinking, or could they kill off On Demand and add a whole ton of HD channels? I mean, On Demand has to eat up a huge amount of bandwidth, seeing as it allocates one channel's bandwidth PER USER (based on reports of QAM people accidentally seeing On Demand channels rewinding and stuff). Personally, I rarely use the service, since only one set of movies is HD (usually crap movies).


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryStebbins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a DVR that uses TVGuide. I purchased it in early November, and it downloaded the listings and worked fine. Then around December 10, no listings. I've contacted Comcast, and they say some maintenance (related to the changed digital channels, I think) was done on December 6, which caused a short outage of the TVGuide service. However, I still can't get the listings back. Has anyone else had problems? I'm trying to figure out if the problem is Comcast or my DVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Gary



The TVGuide on my TV gave out in early December, too. I assume it has to do with DS conversion -- right now, I see the correct channel line up, but there's no show information. I tried resetting it a few times, but it hasn't helped.


I did notice the listed channels correspond to Comcast's channel numbers, instead of what the TV would use to receive them. (For example, KING-TV HD is listed as channel 105, instead of 83-1.)


Since I now can get digital signals, I'm getting a CableCard for my TV set. I'm also hoping that might clear up the TVGuide information.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dreamwriter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DS is spreading! I called up to swap premium channels today, and then after an hour when it hadn't gone through, I called up tech to see what was up. He said there were 1600 changes in the queue, due to the "Digital changeover", so it would take up to 24 hours to make my change. So buck up, people stuck with analogue, sounds like you shouldn't have to worry too much.
> 
> 
> On a different topic, On Demand...is it just my thinking, or could they kill off On Demand and add a whole ton of HD channels? I mean, On Demand has to eat up a huge amount of bandwidth, seeing as it allocates one channel's bandwidth PER USER (based on reports of QAM people accidentally seeing On Demand channels rewinding and stuff). Personally, I rarely use the service, since only one set of movies is HD (usually crap movies).



I know HDTVs are "very" popular, but not everyone has one. It would not be fair to eliminate On Demand for people without an HDTV or DVR. The only way they can really satisfy "all" digital cable customers is to keep on demand and try and beef up the HD line-up when the analog signals are eliminated.


----------



## carmat06

Hi All--


I've got a HTPC that i use as my PVR and currently can only record the analog SD channels. I can't get OTA HD 'cause I'm down in Oly and just too far away. Does anyone here know what channels Comcast encrypts? I'm thinking of getting one of the QAM HD TV cards but they can only tune in the unencrypted channels. Obviously a card like this is only good if there are enough unencrypted channels to make it worth it.


Thanks--Matt


----------



## guapote

Hi all, I got a new Samsung HDTV yesterday. It upconverts all it's inputs to 1080p. My queston is what is the best frequency setting on the comcast cable box/dvr for it 1081i or 720p? It would be nice if the box let you just take whatever the orginal signal was such as 720p for ESPN and 1080i for CBS but I don't see this as an option?


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guapote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I got a new Samsung HDTV yesterday. It upconverts all it's inputs to 1080p. My queston is what is the best frequency setting on the comcast cable box/dvr for it 1081i or 720p? It would be nice if the box let you just take whatever the orginal signal was such as 720p for ESPN and 1080i for CBS but I don't see this as an option?



Nope, unless you count using the Firewire output. You could manually switch for every program you watch, but that's a hassle and can't be done if the DVR is recording something else. Try both settings but I suspect you'll find that 1080i is better for 1080i content and no worse for 720p content; that's what I seem to find with my 1080p (JVC) anyway.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

1080i


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TVGuide on my TV gave out in early December, too. I assume it has to do with DS conversion -- right now, I see the correct channel line up, but there's no show information. I tried resetting it a few times, but it hasn't helped.
> 
> 
> I did notice the listed channels correspond to Comcast's channel numbers, instead of what the TV would use to receive them. (For example, KING-TV HD is listed as channel 105, instead of 83-1.)
> 
> 
> Since I now can get digital signals, I'm getting a CableCard for my TV set. I'm also hoping that might clear up the TVGuide information.



Sorry to bring you bad news, but I've been using the TVGuide (TVGOS on a Sharp LCD TV) setup with the CableCard for the last 2 months. Unfortunately, just about the same time than you guys, I lost the TVGuide information too. I've played with all the settings and the multiple options without any success. In any case, I doubt getting a CableCard will help.


Hopefully, this is all temporary and it'll just get magically fixed.










-eric


----------



## matt777

I think the DS pictures are worse than the analog - so what's all the buzz about?


----------



## pastiche

JerrySmith & carmat06,


Here is a re-post of the QAM list. I made a couple of updates to it, as well.


[Odd. I found that this re-post also appears as a dead link, but if I right-click on the link and choose "Save As...", it downloads and I can open it!]


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matt777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the DS pictures are worse than the analog - so what's all the buzz about?



What device are you viewing these channels thru?


It's mainly an improvement for folks using Comcast's 6412 DVR. Analog channels were exceptionally pathetic when viewed thru that device. With the switchover to DS, it's like night & day difference on my 6412.


----------



## matt777

I've also got a 6412 and the 700 channels are definitely worse for me, a little faded sort of like a bit fuzzy, not as much contrast as the regular analog, and that's viewing both through the 6412.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matt777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also got a 6412 and the 700 channels are definitely worse for me, a little faded sort of like a bit fuzzy, not as much contrast as the regular analog, and that's viewing both through the 6412.



What do you mean by viewing "both"? And what are you comparing the 700 channels to, the analogs without a converter box, or to analogs before they were in the 700s range? And what is so wrong with your DS channels?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matt777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also got a 6412 and the 700 channels are definitely worse for me, a little faded sort of like a bit fuzzy, not as much contrast as the regular analog, and that's viewing both through the 6412.



The 700 channels *ARE* the regular analog channels. They *should* be worse!


Ch. 2-99 are now the digital simulcast versions of those channels.


----------



## matt777

Doh - oh, Thanks Jamre. I'm glad we've got this for forum.


----------



## Dreamwriter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Savman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know HDTVs are "very" popular, but not everyone has one. It would not be fair to eliminate On Demand for people without an HDTV or DVR. The only way they can really satisfy "all" digital cable customers is to keep on demand and try and beef up the HD line-up when the analog signals are eliminated.



...but On Demand doesn't replace DVR or HDTV. It's completely unrelated, so doesn't seem like it would be "unfair" for people who don't have those two things. Maybe unfair to people who are addicted to On Demand  The trick with On Demand, as I said, it uses a completely unreasonable amount of bandwidth. One channel's bandwidth per user - what if 1000 people were trying to use it at once - would some people get an error message? Would it lower everyone's picture quality? It might be a nifty service for those who don't wanna use NetFlix, but was a stupid idea to squeeze it into the super-limited bandwidth that cable has, especially with Comcast always complaining about not having enough bandwidth (they complained about that before *and* after they got OnDemand).


And analogue signals will probably never be eliminated - they need to offer Basic cable, and chances are they'll continue to do so after the analogue broadcasts are shut down, snag those people who didn't make the digital conversion and didn't want to get a set-top box.


----------



## Savman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dreamwriter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...but On Demand doesn't replace DVR or HDTV. It's completely unrelated, so doesn't seem like it would be "unfair" for people who don't have those two things. Maybe unfair to people who are addicted to On Demand  The trick with On Demand, as I said, it uses a completely unreasonable amount of bandwidth. One channel's bandwidth per user - what if 1000 people were trying to use it at once - would some people get an error message? Would it lower everyone's picture quality? It might be a nifty service for those who don't wanna use NetFlix, but was a stupid idea to squeeze it into the super-limited bandwidth that cable has, especially with Comcast always complaining about not having enough bandwidth (they complained about that before *and* after they got OnDemand).
> 
> 
> And analogue signals will probably never be eliminated - they need to offer Basic cable, and chances are they'll continue to do so after the analogue broadcasts are shut down, snag those people who didn't make the digital conversion and didn't want to get a set-top box.



On Demand is an extra feature that many people like, rather addicted to it or not. It's really the only thing that helps them truely compete with satellite. Without it, they could lose subscribers because a sat. company and Comcast would be exactly the same. I'm just saying that it would be nice if people w/o DVR or HDTV to have at least a "chance" of accessing some type of extra feature. If they eliminate and beef up HD, I don't think that'll make everyone w/o an HDTV willingly run to get one because of it. And worst of all, if Comcast did eliminate it, they still wouldn't bother to lower the price which will piss people off. If they did this in every market, some markets won't have "any" decent(or fair-price, only major event channels would be left) pay-per-view because Comcast has(or will be) removing most of the inDemand pay-per-view from many markets. And I never said anything about On Demand replacing DVR or HDTV, Once again, I'm just saying keep it around so that regular digital customers can "some" alternative(whether it is a weaker alternative than DVR or On Demand). And to be honest, you should be lucky that they have over 10(some are even approching 20) HD channels in many markets since their bandwidth is so limited. And On demand, I think takes up about 50 MHz from what I've heard. Each HD channel in a market takes up about 2-3 MHz each. Soon On Demand and HD may be equal. If they wanted to save bandwidth, they could have added less HD channels(I mean they have a good bit more than sat. providers). They could have added less HD(or at least only as much as sat. companies) and keep On Demand and still remain competitive.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dreamwriter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...but On Demand doesn't replace DVR or HDTV. It's completely unrelated, so doesn't seem like it would be "unfair" for people who don't have those two things. Maybe unfair to people who are addicted to On Demand  The trick with On Demand, as I said, it uses a completely unreasonable amount of bandwidth. One channel's bandwidth per user - what if 1000 people were trying to use it at once - would some people get an error message? Would it lower everyone's picture quality? It might be a nifty service for those who don't wanna use NetFlix, but was a stupid idea to squeeze it into the super-limited bandwidth that cable has, especially with Comcast always complaining about not having enough bandwidth (they complained about that before *and* after they got OnDemand)....



On the contrary - I think OnDemand is a VERY efficient use of Comcast's bandwidth. It's not 1-channel per user over the whole system - I think it's 1-channel per user, PER NEIGHBORHOOD NODE. If you have a QAM tuner, you can see the occasional neighbor's ONDemand stream taking up a QAM channel. You don't see ALL the OnDemand streams for ALL the OnDemand users in the region!


If the previous poster is correct and OnDemand uses 50Mhz total bandwidth (about 8 analog channels), then it could support up to 80 simultaneous SD streams, PER NEIGHBORHOOD NODE. Multiply that times the number of neighborhood nodes in the Puget Sound (in the thousands?) and you see that OnDemand supports an incredible # of simultaneous, discrete programs region-wide.


By comparison - using that bandwdith to make everyone watch the exact same program on the exact same channels - the good old broadcast paradigm - now that's wasteful!


----------



## Savman

Savannah apparently refuses to start digital simulcast anytime soon. This is another reason I like On Demand, I have an analog set using a regular digital box. With On Demand I can view some of my favorite shows that appear in "analog" on the broadcasted channel, in "digital" on Demand. And don't forget I can do the fast-forwarding and all of the good stuff.


----------



## jimre

Doing further checking, I found some articles online about Comcast OnDemand that suggest the system is deployed for a 10% maximum usage rate. Each neighborhood node - fed by high-speed fiber from the central office - supports about 400 digital subscribers. The delivery system is spec'ed & tested for up to 40 simultaneous OnDemand streams per node. If more than 40 people on your neighborhood try starting an OnDemand stream, presumably they'd get an error or "busy" message.


I also saw from industry news that Comcast has about just over a million customers in the Seattle area. Nationally about 44.1% of Comcast customers subscribe to Digital, so about 440,000 digital subscribers in our area capable of watching OnDemand programs. At a 10% max usage rate, that means Comcast Seattle is capable of serving 44,000 discrete, simultaneous programs via OnDemand.


In my opinion - Comcast should be taking MORE bandwidth away from old-fashioned fixed channels and devoting it to OnDemand. It's not perfect - OnDemand content is still way too limited, esp. HD content. And the UI for OnDemand pretty much sucks. But this is definitely the way cable TV is going. First, it's a huge differentiator for cable vs sat. Second, Comcast thinks it's the single best incentive they have to get basic subscribers to upgrade to Digital. And third, Comcast has found that incremental revenue per subscriber from OnDemand purchases is greater than with traditional PPV.


----------



## artshotwell

Anyone know how to program the remote that comes with the Moto 6412 on Comcast?


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 700 channels *ARE* the regular analog channels. They *should* be worse!
> 
> 
> Ch. 2-99 are now the digital simulcast versions of those channels.



How is this possible, when Analog TVs can only get 2-125?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to program the remote that comes with the Moto 6412 on Comcast?


 http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cablehdtv/dct6412remote 

and the "Advanced Coding" page from there
http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cable...12remoteAC.htm


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is this possible, when Analog TVs can only get 2-125?



It's possible because a TV connected directly to the coax will see analogs on 2-99, but the box remaps the digital versions to 2-99.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is this possible, when Analog TVs can only get 2-125?



Unlike analog TVs, your motorola digital box can take any frequency and "map" it to whatever channel # Comcast wants to call it. The analog channels are still transmitted on the same old analog frequencies as before. Analog TVs are unchanged. But your digital cable box now calls those channels "702-799"; and a bunch of new digital channel frequencies are now called "2-99".


----------



## Chico

Just wondering if anyone has noticed any channel changes with the new year? Are changes usually done on Jan 1? I just got a new Sony Bravia w/ QAM tuner and am blown away- but also bummed that there is no Fox Sports NW in HD... Am I dreaming or are they going to force my hand and make me pay for digital cable? Are Sonics games broadcast in HD if you pay up?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has noticed any channel changes with the new year?



No.



> Quote:
> Are changes usually done on Jan 1?



No.



> Quote:
> I just got a new Sony Bravia w/ QAM tuner and am blown away- but also bummed that there is no Fox Sports NW in HD... Am I dreaming or are they going to force my hand and make me pay for digital cable?



Possibly, but it won't help you with that.



> Quote:
> Are Sonics games broadcast in HD if you pay up?



No.


----------



## synch22

I have a sharp aquos and have just regular cable, but i get the hd channels with the tuner.


I was visiting my bro and was blown away by his plasma and direct [email protected] hookup. Will i see a major difference if i went the digital cable route? Will hd channels be more improved? Will sd channels be improved since some will be digital?


Is the cable card working these days, i remember people having problems with them.


I am trying to decide to go with comcast digital w/hd, or dtv.


----------



## write_barrier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the volleyball game in straight analog cable to my HDTV and I could clearly see macro-blocking that is not a normal by product of analog. It was digital artifacts.



I see two new sets of PQ problems on Comcast in Bellevue.


1. On straight analog cable TV into an analog CRT TV I have been seeing more compression artifacts.


2. On 'digital' cable TV (Moto DCT6200? STB component video 1080i into a CRT RPTV) I often see bad compression artifacts on the formerly analog channels, especially CBUT channel 99, which has stripes induced into solid patches of color (faces). For example, 'right now', the white CBC logo (circles and circle sectors) in the corner of the picture has black stripes in it. Does anyone else see this?


If this is state of the art hybrid fiber coax digital cable circa 2006, satellite here I come. I'll call Comcast and see if this is merely 'work in progress'.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *write_barrier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see two new sets of PQ problems on Comcast in Bellevue.



I don't see either of these problems so whatever is causing them for you is not a general Comcast Bellevue situation.


----------



## BlackLab

After being away for holidays, I came home to find that my 6412 wouldn't tune in any channel above the HD locals. All I got was a black screen. I unplugged the box for a minute and that seemed to fix the problem... temporarily. A couple of days later, the problem returned and now rebooting the box doesn't seem to do anything. Comcast is sending someone out to investigate, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue?


----------



## Nausicaa

Only issue I had yesterday was my 6412 kept rebooting during important plays in the Hawks-Packers game yesterday, so I dropped back to the TV's tuner for a quarter.


----------



## burger23

Comcast tech left here 5 minutes ago. Same issue- I could get all HD channels except INHD (664-665) which were either black- or highly pixelated.


The Comcast system is being changed in preparation for the digital conversion.


My problem that I had one too many spliters! Worked fine under old signal- but under new signal did not. Comcast added an amplifier and all works fine.


Again, this is a Comcast issue- they have changed the incoming signal which has affected many, but not all, people. Now if they would just finish and give me the new diginal signals on 14-99


----------



## BlackLab

Well, it turns out that the signal had been cranked up so high at the pole that it fried the tuner in my DVR. This is my 4th box in a month. When I was setting up the new box I noticed that DS has begun in my neighborhood (Greenlake).


----------



## seaflipper

Any sign of DS happening in the Fremont area of Seattle? Nothing coming in on channels 708-799 yet, but I am not sure if I would need to reload the lineup if it just occured in the last day or two...


----------



## wareagle

You don't need to reload anything -- the channels show up and you just need to select one to find out it's there. The list of channels will change automatically.


----------



## kuching

After Comcast switched to digital in DTV in Bellevue - KOMO-HD and KCTS-HD disappeared in QAM. A bunch of channels appear in 79-X. Anyone has the same issue?


----------



## SpokaneDoug

I just had a CableCard installed in my TV set, and thought I'd share my experience here. In my configuration, I split the cable from the wall - one wire goes to the TV, the other to the 6412 set top box, which then connects back to the TV via DVI. So with a CableCard, I can watch shows live or recorded via the new all-digital signal.


When I ordered the CableCard, the person I spoke to didn't think it was possible to have both a set top box and a CableCard but she was willing to go check with higher level support. This support level also had to go to a higher level to ask. Finally, they decided that given my configuration, it was possible, and we scheduled an installation. They wouldn't let me just pick up the card at the store, since the installation was somewhat involved.


CableCards appeared to be a relatively new phenomenon to the installer; he had put in several, but was still figuring out the details. He told me there was debate within his group as to how they were to be installed. The prevailing thought was that it was necessary to split the cable to attach to both the antenna input and the cable input on the TV set, but he didn't hold to that theory - it didn't make sense to him. I agreed it would only be necessary if the owner wanted analog backup to the digital signal. He installed the CableCard without extra cabling to test our theory. Of course, it worked nicely.


When installing the CableCard, the installer felt it was necessary to get a Host ID' from the TV set. The installer believed this vehemently, but whoever he was talking to on his cell phone apparently did not; the installer forced the mystery person to take my TV's Host ID, and to figure out where to enter it in their computer.


The installer hadn't seen a Samsung HLR TV before, and was nervous about figuring out where to get the Host ID, and how to configure the set. But when we turned it on, it flashed a message saying CableCard detected, then Configuring Channels, and put up a screen containing the Card ID, the Host ID, and Data ID'. Once we pressed exit' on the remote, the set turned itself off. When we turned it on again, I had full access to all my subscribed digital channels, using Comcast's channel numbering. He was very relieved - apparently an Aquos had recently given him fits.


So, all things considered, this was a smooth installation. All the people I talked to at Comcast were willing to listen and explore with me; when they ran into unfamiliar territory, they went for help.


My TV Guide information doesn't get populated, though. It asks which cable service I get, and lists two Comcast Digital options, two Comcast Transitional options, and Millennium Cable. Since I'm not that dependent on it, I'll wait until the Transitional' options go away, and then try again.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV Guide information doesn't get populated, though. It asks which cable service I get, and lists two Comcast Digital options, two Comcast Transitional options, and Millennium Cable. Since I'm not that dependent on it, I'll wait until the Transitional' options go away, and then try again.



Welcome to the CC world Doug!


Just to update everybody here, my CC-TVGOS (TV Guide) started working again yesterday (using the first of the two Comcast Digital options) and I didn't change anything in my setup to make it work. I didn't even hardset reboot my TV, which makes me feel like all those issues we got in December were indeed caused by Comcast and not by faulty equipment on our side.


Anybody else getting any luck with TVGOS using a CableCard?


-eric


----------



## GaryStebbins

I don't use a CableCard, but my non-Comcast DVR started working last night, as well. I think ComCast got us. I'm going to call this a partial service outage and see if I can get some $$$ back.


----------



## lentiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuching* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After Comcast switched to digital in DTV in Bellevue - KOMO-HD and KCTS-HD disappeared in QAM. A bunch of channels appear in 79-X. Anyone has the same issue?




I just got my Pioneer HD set and I'm not getting any local HD channels at all! I've tried teh 104-113 series plus the .1 and .2 for those and the regular 4-13. Anyone have any thoughts? I'm new to HD so it's likely I'm not doing something right.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my Pioneer HD set and I'm not getting any local HD channels at all! I've tried teh 104-113 series plus the .1 and .2 for those and the regular 4-13. Anyone have any thoughts? I'm new to HD so it's likely I'm not doing something right.



This needs to be a FAQ or sticky note. With digital cable, the frequencies actually used to transmit programs have NOTHING to do with the channel numbers published by Comcast. If you use a Comcast digital cable box (or a Comcast CableCard in your TV), then it automatically maps the desired channel # to the real underlying frequency, which could be ANY channel. But if you're using your own QAM tuner, then you're on your own to discover which frequencies your channels are actually transmitted on. Either search back in this thread where previous users have posted the QAM channels they found that Comcast uses in the Seattle area, or else use the SCAN function on your TV to find the channels yourself. It's a pain, but frankly this is one advantage of paying Comcast for a digital cable box (or CableCard).


----------



## John Geis

I have attached the list I downloaded from this forum a few weeks back that has the QAM channel listing. The only difference that I have seen as of late (at least on my set up) is that the 105-xx channel all have four digits after the dash...never really concerned me since those aren't channels that I watch.

 

cable.txt 1.1171875k . file


----------



## lentiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Geis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have attached the list I downloaded from this forum a few weeks back that has the QAM channel listing. The only difference that I have seen as of late (at least on my set up) is that the 105-xx channel all have four digits after the dash...never really concerned me since those aren't channels that I watch.



Thanks so much! It's nice to get some prompt help. I did find that list after my post but of course I'm at work and can't check it out. Thanks!


----------



## thesoze

Is Fox #113 showing the Giants game in HD this Sunday? I checked TITANTV but it says it doesn't..


wierd?


----------



## wareagle

I can't imagine that Fox wouldn't show all playoff games in HD.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that Fox wouldn't show all playoff games in HD.



Every Fox NFL game I have seen this year has been in HD.


----------



## lentiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's nice to get some prompt help. I did find that list after my post but of course I'm at work and can't check it out. Thanks!




Okay, no luck on ANY of the channels listed. Does anyone present have a Pioneer? Anyone want to come over and hack at it? I consider myself highly technically competent and I can't seem to figure this out. I'd love to just blame comcast.


Setup: Basic extended comcast cable, coax into a Pioneer PDP-4360HD media receiver. No cable card. I was TOLD by Comcast that I don't need a cable card. At this point I'm thinking they may be wrong. I can't find any setting specific to HD or digital channels. My panel has a QAM tuner so I just don't get it.


Seriously need help.... For the TV too...


5 minutes later....


Re-did the auto channel detect and it found all the local HD channels. Brilliant! It all works now. =)


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every Fox NFL game I have seen this year has been in HD.



Yes, all playoff games will be in HD.


----------



## wareagle

NBC HD programs have been flickering & having color problems the last two days. It was bad on "The Book of Daniel" (I watch everything my folks back down south boycott), and now it's "Tonight." I know it isn't me, since they seem to give up and revert to SD, and I can't do that on my own.


----------



## harry3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC HD programs have been flickering & having color problems the last two days. It was bad on "The Book of Daniel" (I watch everything my folks back down south boycott), and now it's "Tonight." I know it isn't me, since they seem to give up and revert to SD, and I can't do that on my own.



I'm getting the same thing, I'm glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## Karyk

Thanks, I came here to look to see if it was my computer causing the issue. First post I look at answers the question. This particular thread (and the Seattle OTA thread too) is great!


----------



## navguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuching* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After Comcast switched to digital in DTV in Bellevue - KOMO-HD and KCTS-HD disappeared in QAM. A bunch of channels appear in 79-X. Anyone has the same issue?




KOMO-HD and all KCTS channels have dropped out here on Fox Island. I haven't checked to see if any new channels have shown up. KOMO seemed to "come and go" for a few days.


----------



## thecheez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Geis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have attached the list I downloaded from this forum a few weeks back that has the QAM channel listing. The only difference that I have seen as of late (at least on my set up) is that the 105-xx channel all have four digits after the dash...never really concerned me since those aren't channels that I watch.




Anyone else having problems downloading this file? I get an error everytime.


----------



## efranzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecheez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems downloading this file? I get an error everytime.



Right click the file and select "Save As"


----------



## synch22

I dont have a cable card, regular analog with my sharp lcd.. TV guide finally started working after 3 months, they must have fixed something


----------



## Chico

I just saw an ad for Fox Sports NW HD. They are advertising 30 Sonics games broadcast in HD. I take it it's an encrypted channel I can't pick up with my QAM tuner? Is anyone getting this channel now? Is it part of the basic Digital package? Are you watching the Sonics in HD?


----------



## blade8

I'm flipping back and forth btw the Sonics and Giants game. Fox is definitely in HD...don't think FSNW is. When FSNW broadcasts in HD the announcers will usually say something like, "coming to you in HD." I look forward to the day when all the Sonics games are broadcasted in HD. :>)


----------



## RayMetz100

TitanTV.com says Fox13 isn't in HD for the Seahawks game this Saturday. I hope they are wrong. I'm having people for a game party and want to show off my HDTV. Does Comcast have it on PPV HD or anything?


----------



## Roto

All the NFL games on FOX have been HD this season. That won't change on Saturday.

FOX Sports NW is only HD on DirecTV.


----------



## RayMetz100

I'm glad to hear the TitanTV.com is wrong then. Thanks!


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring you bad news, but I've been using the TVGuide (TVGOS on a Sharp LCD TV) setup with the CableCard for the last 2 months. Unfortunately, just about the same time than you guys, I lost the TVGuide information too. I've played with all the settings and the multiple options without any success. In any case, I doubt getting a CableCard will help.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this is all temporary and it'll just get magically fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric



It came back for me I think last Friday.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It came back for me I think last Friday.



I don't use TV Guide, but I've seen references to a need for an analog PBS channel in order to receive it. This weekend I noticed that analog channel 709 had been added to the list of channels on my 6412 (I had unchecked all the 7xx channels, and this one just appeared on the list as checked). Could there be a correlation?


----------



## Sheila

I was watching The Medium on Monday night January 9th on Comcast 105 (HD via cable card). It was very wierd. I could only receive the music. The voices were simply not transmitted. When I switched to SD-5 all was fine, and all my other HD stations were also fine. I'm wondering if that was a global NBC transmission issues, a local KING transmission issue, or something wierd with my own system. Anyone else experience this? What could cause it?


Thanks.

Sheila

Capitol Hill


----------



## jimre

Sounds like the center audio channel was missing. Do you have a center speaker hooked up?


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sheila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching The Medium on Monday night January 9th on Comcast 105 (HD via cable card). It was very wierd. I could only receive the music. The voices were simply not transmitted.



I saw the same thing on another program I had recorded on my PVR -- I fast-forwarded a bit and it had cleared up, so I didn't worry about it.


I'm trying desperately to remember what show it was -- it wasn't Medium; maybe West Wing on Sunday the 8th? Anyway, I'd blame NBC.


----------



## Sheila

Jim said


> Quote:
> Sounds like the center audio channel was missing. Do you have a center speaker hooked up?



This is a new system so I don't have surround sound...just the speakers that came attached to the TV. It's an HP Pavillion (same as Sharp Aquos).


Sheila


----------



## efranzen

Can you get DHD and the InHD channels using a QAM tuner?


----------



## DrCrawn

Hey Comcast KOMO viewers, are you guys losing sound for about 10 seconds every time KOMO switches to 5.1 sound?


The entire opening dialogue of LOST was non-existent OTA tonight.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Comcast KOMO viewers, are you guys losing sound for about 10 seconds every time KOMO switches to 5.1 sound?



yep - why can't they get it right?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Comcast KOMO viewers, are you guys losing sound for about 10 seconds every time KOMO switches to 5.1 sound?
> 
> 
> The entire opening dialogue of LOST was non-existent OTA tonight.




FWIW, this exact thing happens on HBO and SHO HD when they begin broadcasting in 5.1. This isn't really something the station can control unless the broadcast with the 5.1 flag all the time, which isn't something they should do (since 90% of their programs wouldn't output anything in the surround channels, and it would prevent your receiver from doing matrix surround). The reality of it is that it is not KOMO but your reciever that causes the drop out. Some recievers do it quickly, some take longer.


If it really bothers you, you can force your reciver into 2.0 mode, and it won't get switched. You just lose the good audio.


We don't live in a perfect world yet, but we're hopefully gettin closer.


----------



## Weil

The audio settings for the set top box have a choice of stereo or surround. If set to surround (the default which is reset every time the firmware is updated), then the sound is messed up for non home theater systems. Check this setting often. sam


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it really bothers you, you can force your reciver into 2.0 mode, and it won't get switched. You just lose the good audio.
> 
> 
> We don't live in a perfect world yet, but we're hopefully gettin closer.



But for those with just the TV speakers that is the best way to go!!!


----------



## aronparsons

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if KIRO (107) is available in the "Limited Basic" package in the Renton area? Comcast's site doesn't list 107 as available (all other locals are), and I find it curious. I'm looking to dump my digital subscription due to the lack of watching all the worthless channels; most of my favorite shows are on CBS though and there's no way I'm going to be watching them in SD. Any information on the subject would be appreciated while I'm waiting to hear back from Comcast. Thanks.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, this exact thing happens on HBO and SHO HD when they begin broadcasting in 5.1. This isn't really something the station can control unless the broadcast with the 5.1 flag all the time, which isn't something they should do (since 90% of their programs wouldn't output anything in the surround channels, and it would prevent your receiver from doing matrix surround). The reality of it is that it is not KOMO but your reciever that causes the drop out. Some recievers do it quickly, some take longer.
> 
> 
> If it really bothers you, you can force your reciver into 2.0 mode, and it won't get switched. You just lose the good audio.
> 
> 
> We don't live in a perfect world yet, but we're hopefully gettin closer.



No, that's what they tell you, it's your receiver, that's not true.


Like I said, other affiliates will switch between 2.0 and 5.1 during commercials, and there is no 10 second drop out. The sound loss is caused by KOMO switching everthing into their wonderful Octimax system...


All I'm asking is that they switch it 10 seconds earlier, so we don't lose the beginning of each show.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yep - why can't they get it right?



They know that this is happening...they obviously are choosing to cut off the show rather than their commercials which is their revenue stream. I can't blame them, but this is not how it should be.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aronparsons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me if KIRO (107) is available in the "Limited Basic" package in the Renton area? Comcast's site doesn't list 107 as available (all other locals are), and I find it curious. I'm looking to dump my digital subscription due to the lack of watching all the worthless channels; most of my favorite shows are on CBS though and there's no way I'm going to be watching them in SD. Any information on the subject would be appreciated while I'm waiting to hear back from Comcast. Thanks.



107 is also missing in the listings for Limited and Basic Cable for Bellevue, but I'm sure it's simply an oversight. They probably forgot to update those lists when KIRO-HD finally got added last year.


----------



## aronparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 107 is also missing in the listings for Limited and Basic Cable for Bellevue, but I'm sure it's simply an oversight. They probably forgot to update those lists when KIRO-HD finally got added last year.



So then 107 is available along with the rest? I read a few threads about KIRO just becoming available last year. Looks like I"ll be cancelling my digital package and saving $50/month. Thanks.


----------



## thecheez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranzen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right click the file and select "Save As"



Funny. I tried 4+ times last week and I would get an error. I just worked fine a few minutes ago. Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aronparsons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So then 107 is available along with the rest? I read a few threads about KIRO just becoming available last year. Looks like I"ll be cancelling my digital package and saving $50/month. Thanks.



It's definitely available with digital, but I suppose you knew that. It doesn't make sense for it to be excluded from the limited cable -- but you should check with Comcast or someone who has limited to be sure.


----------



## Chuck Ebby

I am considering changing from Dish to Comcast. Any info from Comcast users in the Mill Creek/Bothell area would be appreciated. Main concerns are PQ and how good are the DVR's.


----------



## efranzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayMetz100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TitanTV.com says Fox13 isn't in HD for the Seahawks game this Saturday. I hope they are wrong. I'm having people for a game party and want to show off my HDTV. Does Comcast have it on PPV HD or anything?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All the NFL games on FOX have been HD this season. That won't change on Saturday.
> 
> FOX Sports NW is only HD on DirecTV.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayMetz100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear the TitanTV.com is wrong then. Thanks!



Boy I sure this is right. I also have some people coming over for the game that will be seeing my HDTV for the first time. Comcast also does not list the game as being in HD.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, that's what they tell you, it's your receiver, that's not true.
> 
> 
> Like I said, other affiliates will switch between 2.0 and 5.1 during commercials, and there is no 10 second drop out. The sound loss is caused by KOMO switching everthing into their wonderful Octimax system...
> 
> 
> All I'm asking is that they switch it 10 seconds earlier, so we don't lose the beginning of each show.



With all do respect Dr. Crawn, you don't know what you're talking about on this issue. There is no conspiracy here, as what purpose would that serve?


The Octimax from Linear Acoustics is a 5 channel AES audio processor, and is not ever switched when going between stereo and 5.1. The reason the Comcast boxes go silent during the switch between stereo and 5.1, (and back), is due to the Dolby digital audio encoder stopping the sending of audio packets during the switch, and the Motorola cable box requiring time to re-sync. In fact, the Octimax fixed a lot of problems and got rid of the audio pops that we used to have on the air when switching between sources on the DTV channel.


The switch to 5.1 is done manually in the control room. Sometimes it gets busy in there and they don't always switch exactly on time. But unlike network programming on other stations, ABC and KOMO in particular, provides the most 5.1 surround content during sports and prime programming periods.


We have been speaking with Dolby Labs about the switching issue and how it effects the cable boxes. Dolby thinks that providing the switch in software, rather than the typical way of switching between modes will correct the problem. The challenge for us is how to interface the encoder software to our control systems to make the switch seamless.


----------



## djmattyb

My question is, why switch at all? Just leave it in HD mode for the whole show + commercials. And if it really does get as busy as you say, can I intern at KOMO? I'll sit there for free and hit the button every Wednesday night during Lost. I'll be a big friggin hero.


----------



## mike_somd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranzen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy I sure this is right. I also have some people coming over for the game that will be seeing my HDTV for the first time. Comcast also does not list the game as being in HD.



I sure hope the game is in HD, but my comcast box is saying its not in HD, so I guess we all will find out at 1:30... The other game according to my comcast box says its in HD, so maybe fox is just gonna suck even more than normal


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelly From KOMO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all do respect Dr. Crawn, you don't know what you're talking about on this issue. There is no conspiracy here, as what purpose would that serve?
> 
> 
> The Octimax from Linear Acoustics is a 5 channel AES audio processor, and is not ever switched when going between stereo and 5.1. The reason the Comcast boxes go silent during the switch between stereo and 5.1, (and back), is due to the Dolby digital audio encoder stopping the sending of audio packets during the switch, and the Motorola cable box requiring time to re-sync. In fact, the Octimax fixed a lot of problems and got rid of the audio pops that we used to have on the air when switching between sources on the DTV channel.
> 
> 
> The switch to 5.1 is done manually in the control room. Sometimes it gets busy in there and they don't always switch exactly on time. But unlike network programming on other stations, ABC and KOMO in particular, provides the most 5.1 surround content during sports and prime programming periods.
> 
> 
> We have been speaking with Dolby Labs about the switching issue and how it effects the cable boxes. Dolby thinks that providing the switch in software, rather than the typical way of switching between modes will correct the problem. The challenge for us is how to interface the encoder software to our control systems to make the switch seamless.




Who said anything about a conspiracy? Whoa.


First, go back and read some of my other comments, I have continually praised KOMO on many issues, even in the main HDTV programming area. I also know that KOMO has tons of audio problems, and it was pretty bad for a while last year with the reception drop outs as well.


I do not own a Comcast box, and my Motorola switches just fine with only a 2-3 second drop out.


It is my OTA ATSC tuner that drops out for 10 seconds- and this never happened last year at all. It's a fairly new issue for me watching KOMO-DT.


You may see my post as some personal attack, but if it keeps the issue on the front burner:




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelly From KOMO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have been speaking with Dolby Labs about the switching issue and how it effects the cable boxes. Dolby thinks that providing the switch in software, rather than the typical way of switching between modes will correct the problem. The challenge for us is how to interface the encoder software to our control systems to make the switch seamless.



....thats all that matters.


oh, and just b/c you affiliates love the Octimax doesn't mean we have to. The Octimax has it's shortcomings just as it has it's advantages.


----------



## Roderick Y

I turned on my TV today to watch the Seahawks pre-game, and every HD channel is missing sound and I am also getting frequent flashes of a blank blue screen, and the "No Signal or Weak Signal" message is constantly shown on my Samsung HLR5067W. Is this a signal issue or is something funny with my TV? The HD images display perfectly fine when they show up.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_somd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sure hope the game is in HD, but my comcast box is saying its not in HD, so I guess we all will find out at 1:30... The other game according to my comcast box says its in HD, so maybe fox is just gonna suck even more than normal



Just think for a moment -- almost every regular season game was in HD, so why would Fox (who are the ones who determine whether it's in HD - not KCPQ or Comcast) choose their playoff games to abandon HD? The HD listings for Fox are unreliable.


----------



## seaflipper

I bought a new LCD (XBR32) this week and had Comcast come out today to setup the HDTV. For a couple of days I was using the QAM tuner in the TV and the SD looked amazingly good. Some channels better than others for sure, but overall very impressed with how the SD looked.


Today, after getting the Motorola 3412 installed I noticed that the SD content (and HD content as well) did not look as good as with the coax QAM connection. More pixelation, noise and "pauses" during regular playback. It's not horrid, but enough to think I might use my QAM tuner for SD viewing more than the DVR, which kind of ruins the point of having the DVR!


I recognize that the box might have been spending a couple of hours downloading channels etc today which might have affected the playback pauses, but the quality loss was annoying.


I called Comcast and they look at my headend and my neigborhood and said that we hadn't been transitioned to the digital simulcast yet. (I live in Fremont)


So basically, because we hadn't been transitioned to digital simulcast and since the 3412 only has a digital tuner Comcast is telling me that the quality differnce is due to the 3412 converting the analog stream to digital and that the loss in quality is due to this scaling, but that when the DS is fully operational I should see the SD quality and HD quality go back up.


Does this make any sense? Does that sound correct?


And any idea when Fremont area is going to get transitioned over? I thought it would have been by now!


----------



## jimre

Are you sure you have a Moto 3412 and not a 6412 DVR? I thought the 3412 had NO analog tuner or MPEG2 encoder, so it could ONLY be deployed in areas with digital simulcast. If you really have a 3412 in a non-DS area, then it shouldn't be able to tune analog channels at all.


But if it is indeed a 6412, then the crappy analog PQ makes perfect sense, and is a well-known problem. Essentially you're not watching the real live analog picture, you're watching a digitized, compressed version of the analog picture, mashed & mangled by the DVR's cheap onboard MPEG2 encoder. It's being played back off the hard drive, delayed a couple seconds to enable trick play.


When DS is enabled, then your local DVR's MPEG2 encoder is bypassed completely. It simply passes the already-encoded incoming bits directly to the hard drive, without any local "mangling".


----------



## wareagle

Since the 3412 doesn't have an analog tuner, it can't convert anything to digital. If your area hasn't been switched to digital the 3412 shouldn't be able to deliver channels 2-99 to you at all. It makes no sense, nor does it make sense for Comcast to provide it to customers in a non-converted area. If they did, then they should immediately correct it by swapping it out for a 6412. CSR's strike again.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the 3412 doesn't have an analog tuner, it can't convert anything to digital. If your area hasn't been switched to digital the 3412 shouldn't be able to deliver channels 2-99 to you at all. It makes no sense, nor does it make sense for Comcast to provide it to customers in a non-converted area. If they did, then they should immediately correct it by swapping it out for a 6412. CSR's strike again.



Yes, after posting this I started to think about it some more and did some reaserch on it. YES it is a 3412 for sure. Clearly I should not even get 2-99 if ADS had not been initiated in my area, clearly the CSR at Comcast was totally wrong, even after talking with a supervisor!


The problem is that the "notes" for my headend don't have any information on ADS status and she took that to mean that ADS was not setup yet in my area, obviously it is.


And to update things here, the PQ issue is GONE now. The quality is very good and I am very happy. It's actually better now than before on my QAM and some ghosting & interference issues I had on my old TV (SD) and the QAM tuner are gone, clearly these are the digital SD that I am seeing...


The only thing I can think is that the 3412 was downloading firmware updates or the channel lineup for the future and that the first time it did this the PQ was kind of crappy because the 3412 was working in the background?


Anyway, all is well and thanks for your comments!


----------



## Nausicaa

I get HD via the 6412 and no issues like that on any HD channel for me.


----------



## Roderick Y

Has Comcast recently changed something about the way HDTV can be received? Because like I posted above (but nobody addressed) my HDTV reception very suddenly has become very strange (no sound, and it takes about 5 minutes of flashing the "No Signal or Weak Signal" thing before the picture starts to display continuously).


Other than those two things, though, I still get the same HD picture I always have. If it was more obviously bad, I wouldn't be so confused.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderick Y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has Comcast recently changed something about the way HDTV can be received? Because like I posted above (but nobody addressed) my HDTV reception very suddenly has become very strange (no sound, and it takes about 5 minutes of flashing the "No Signal or Weak Signal" thing before the picture starts to display continuously).
> 
> 
> Other than those two things, though, I still get the same HD picture I always have. If it was more obviously bad, I wouldn't be so confused.



A little more information might help here.


Are you using a Comcast HD box, like a 6412 or 3412? Or, are you using an external QAM tuner? Or, an internal (to your TV) QAM tuner?


Has anything else changed, in terms of connecting other TVs or cable modem or something to your cable TV feed to your house?


Do you see more noise than usual in the pictures of any analog TVs you have connected to cable?


The more you explain things, the easier it will be for someone with similar experience to relate to your problem.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

It is my OTA ATSC tuner that drops out for 10 seconds- and this never happened last year at all. It's a fairly new issue for me watching KOMO-DT.


You may see my post as some personal attack, but if it keeps the issue on the front burner:


....thats all that matters.


oh, and just b/c you affiliates love the Octimax doesn't mean we have to. The Octimax has it's shortcomings just as it has it's advantages.[/quote]


Keeps the issue on the "front burner"?? Oh yes, your frequent comments and the situation with YOUR over the air reception is keeping me awake at night Dr. Crawn. By your recent posts, it appears your knowledge of digital audio encoding and processing is far superior to mine or anyone else.


I am through contributing to this forum. There are people on here who ask questions which I gladly have answered, rather than just make false statements as you feel frequently compelled to do. You get to ruin it for the others who may benefit from contributions of real techincal personnel who don't mind giving a information perspective from the inside.


But thank you for watching KOMO DT.


----------



## distantmantra

We've got music and sound effects for Grey's Anatomy on 104 (Comcast HD), but no dialogue. Switched over to the SD channel, I hope we get dialogue audio soon on the HD channel.


----------



## seaflipper

With all due respect to Kelly from Komo (seriously, thanks for taking the time to answer questions in here, it is refershing to see that a person in the know actually pay attnetion to these forums) KOMO so far in my 4 days of HDTV viewing seems to really get things messed up!


First night, LOST audio problems (out of sync, got fixed after commercial break). Dancing with the Stars, out of sync, got fixed after commercial break. LOST went 4:3 after coming back from commercial for about 30 seconds...


Now tonight, Grey's anatomy - auido only, no dialogue...oh wait, it just got fixed about 4 minutes in to the program!


Anyway, not to diss on KOMO too much, but in my first couple of days of HDTV viewing KOMO is the only channel that I have seen any snafus from.


----------



## dqdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all due respect to Kelly from Komo (seriously, thanks for taking the time to answer questions in here, it is refershing to see that a person in the know actually pay attnetion to these forums) KOMO so far in my 4 days of HDTV viewing seems to really get things messed up!
> 
> 
> First night, LOST audio problems (out of sync, got fixed after commercial break). Dancing with the Stars, out of sync, got fixed after commercial break. LOST went 4:3 after coming back from commercial for about 30 seconds...
> 
> 
> Now tonight, Grey's anatomy - auido only, no dialogue...oh wait, it just got fixed about 4 minutes in to the program!
> 
> 
> Anyway, not to diss on KOMO too much, but in my first couple of days of HDTV viewing KOMO is the only channel that I have seen any snafus from.




I have the same issues with KING & KIRO when watching the dvr. I always thought that it was the dvr's fault.


----------



## distantmantra

Does anyone know if KING will be resolving their problems with the HD feed of Saturday Night Live anytime soon?


----------



## Roderick Y




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little more information might help here.
> 
> 
> Are you using a Comcast HD box, like a 6412 or 3412? Or, are you using an external QAM tuner? Or, an internal (to your TV) QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> Has anything else changed, in terms of connecting other TVs or cable modem or something to your cable TV feed to your house?
> 
> 
> Do you see more noise than usual in the pictures of any analog TVs you have connected to cable?
> 
> 
> The more you explain things, the easier it will be for someone with similar experience to relate to your problem.



I'm using an internal tuner on my Samsung HLR 5067W. Nothing has changed except for the HD reception; it takes several minutes for the set to stop flashing the "No Signal or Weak Signal" message and going blue every few seconds, and there is no sound. This is true of all HD channels, and the "No Signal" message sequence occurs every time I switch to a different HD channel.


This began abruptly last Friday night (the 13th) with no changes to any other aspect of our Comcast service (TV and HSI). We have always had the most basic cable TV package, but this has never before happened and it was my understanding that even the Limited Basic (or whatever it's called) service is supposed include HD programming that can be picked up by the internal tuner.


And if it's not supposed to work, well, it worked before. So I'm just not sure why it suddenly didn't die completely but instead is just really gimpy now.


----------



## Budget_HT

It is supposed to work. I have seen examples where the signal strength delivered by Comcast is marginal, with stations dropping in and out and serious macroblocking (green squares and more).


I have a relative living in Kent with basic (analog) cable and she gets the digital and HD channels using an external Samsung OTA/QAM HD STB. Her signal was almost unusable until we added an amplifier to see if that was the problem. Well that helped a lot, but the root cause of her problem is Comcast not delivering enough signal to her condo (Comcast is responsible for all of the intrabuilding cabling by contract). Some days and weeks are better than others--I don't know exactly why. She was not willing to arrange to have Comcast come out and test and fix her problem, so nothing has changed there.


You may want to temporarily try an amp to see if it helps. Or you may want to go ahead and call Comcast and tell them your digital reception was working and has since stopped working. Perhaps they have made some outside changes in your area that have affected your reception.


No matter what cable package you subscribe to, you ARE entitled to digital reception of any cable channels that also broadcast OTA in our area, although Comcast employees are not well informed on this subject. They will usually tell you that some digital package and their STB is required for HDTV reception. That statement would be wrong. Even their own web site lists the digital channels along with limited basic cable: http://www.comcast.com/Support/ChannelGuide.ashx There is a typo in that list--KIRO-HD is not listed but should be. Note that the channel numbers listed only apply if you are using a Comcast HD receiver box, which remaps channel numbers from the ones you see with QAM (the actual channels) to the 100 series shown in the list.


Good luck!


----------



## Roderick Y

Hrmn, that's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## aronparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if KING will be resolving their problems with the HD feed of Saturday Night Live anytime soon?



I just came back to this thread to ask the same thing. Doesn't make any sense why this 1 show is never shown in HD.


----------



## jstockamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aronparsons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just came back to this thread to ask the same thing. Doesn't make any sense why this 1 show is never shown in HD.



I had heard that the problem is related to the equipment that they use to delay the SNL broadcast by 5 minutes. Apparently that equipment is not capable of doing the delay in HD. I wish they'd just end their news at 11:30 and show SNL from the network feed and then it would be in HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstockamp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had heard that the problem is related to the equipment that they use to delay the SNL broadcast by 5 minutes. Apparently that equipment is not capable of doing the delay in HD. I wish they'd just end their news at 11:30 and show SNL from the network feed and then it would be in HD.



Why wouldn't they have the same problem with "Tonight"? It has the same pointless 5-minute delay. Perhaps they need a 6412.


----------



## rverginia

I am through contributing to this forum. There are people on here who ask questions which I gladly have answered, rather than just make false statements as you feel frequently compelled to do. You get to ruin it for the others who may benefit from contributions of real techincal personnel who don't mind giving a information perspective from the inside.


But thank you for watching KOMO DT.[/quote]


Kelly: Pay no attention to the dunderhead that offended you. I, for one, really appreciate your insight and contributions to this board. Yea, KOMO has it's problems, but so does KING and KIRO. This is still a new technology and we are all beta-testers.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they have the same problem with "Tonight"? It has the same pointless 5-minute delay. Perhaps they need a 6412.



Good point. I'd really like to hear something official from KING on this.


I know someone posted their response back in September, but here we are in January and nothing has changed. It's getting old watching SNL in SD when you know the rest of the country can see it in HD, especially in a market the size of Seattle. All of this over 5 extra minutes of news on a Saturday night.


----------



## wareagle

Actually, it's more like an extra 5 minutes of local ads.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good point. I'd really like to hear something official from KING on this.
> 
> 
> I know someone posted their response back in September, but here we are in January and nothing has changed. It's getting old watching SNL in SD when you know the rest of the country can see it in HD, especially in a market the size of Seattle. All of this over 5 extra minutes of news on a Saturday night.



As War Eagle pointed out, the extra 5 minutes gives another break to 11pm newscasts, thus giving local stations another crack at generatling revenue. Monday through Friday, late network programming begins at 11:35.


On Saturday, NBC begins SNL at 11:30, but KING and many other NBC affiliates choose to tape delay the show to get their extra break in.


The economics of TV make that extra break extremely valuable to the broadcaster. It is unlikely that KING would give up that revenue. Unfortunately for us, HDTV viewers are still considered to be relatively unimportant in the grand scheme of things, so it is unlikely that KING will invest in the equipment to tape delay the show in HD anytime soon.


Remember, HD equipment is extremely expensive, and offers effectively no way to recover the expense with increased income.


The best way to change KING's mind will be to call and write to let them know your opinion. Be polite, and tell them that you want to see SNL in HD. Eventually, it will probably happen.


----------



## Weil

A dvr to record the show costs about $500. Anyone who still uses tape probably uses Windows also. sam


----------



## mcasteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck Ebby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am considering changing from Dish to Comcast. Any info from Comcast users in the Mill Creek/Bothell area would be appreciated. Main concerns are PQ and how good are the DVR's.



I have switched from the 6412 to the 3412. Near as I can tell, the Comcast DVRs are still garbage.


The 6412 was fairly reliable for the first several months, but I guess Microsoft/Comcast updated the firmware and its reliability went down the tubes: the box would fail to recognize upcoming series episodes, or it would recognize it but fail to start recording unless I happened to turn the box 'ON' during the show (then I'd get the remainder of the show).


Comcast 'knew' about this problem, so I swapped the box; got a 3412, which exhibits some of the same symptoms.


My wife wants me to put our old Replay back in service, because it actually worked as a DVR, unlike Comcast's awful boxes with Microsoft software that doesn't appear to be working properly. After it's been out over a year!


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best way to change KING's mind will be to call and write to let them know your opinion. Be polite, and tell them that you want to see SNL in HD. Eventually, it will probably happen.



I have done so twice. Once back in September when the issue was first seen, and again this week. I hope others are doing the same.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcasteel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... fail to start recording unless I happened to turn the box 'ON' during the show (then I'd get the remainder of the show).



Don't turn off the 6412/3412.


----------



## chriswu

I just purchased a Samsung SIR T451 and plugged it in with my comcast basic cable. My goal was to get local channels in HDTV (got a good game this weekend)-> which I did. By my count I get ABC, CBS, PBS, FOX, WB, NBC in HD, plus another HD channel which I could not identify and TNT HD which I was not expecting. My other question is that my reciever seems to get some other digital channels which I wasn't really expected- by my count about 70 or so. Here's what confuses me: some of the channels has sound (Hallmark, Univision, C-Span) but the others are just video without audio (MSNBC, Animal Planet, TLC, ESPN, ESPN2-> about 20 or so.) Is it that they are encrypted (or were suppossed to be encrypted) that I can see them but not hear or does it have to do with my Samsung reciever.


Chris


----------



## wareagle

chriswu --


Do you really get TNT-HD?


----------



## chriswu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chriswu --
> 
> 
> Do you really get TNT-HD?



Yeah it comes on 85.2- I think that Law and Order is on it right now.


----------



## chriswu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chriswu --
> 
> 
> Do you really get TNT-HD?



At least I think it's TNT-HD-> it is TNT, and when I hit the info button it says HD. I dont know what format it is in. There doesnt seem to be any special logo or anything on the screen.


----------



## Nausicaa

Maybe you are getting the digital simulcast?


----------



## chriswu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe you are getting the digital simulcast?



I dont know- but I am getting TNT on a SD channel 92.3- but no sound (see above)

chris


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriswu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah it comes on 85.2- I think that Law and Order is on it right now.



That would fit with what I've heard about there only being an eastern time zone feed for it (something called "Charmed" is on the schedule for TNT now, but L&O is on during the 3 hour later period). It would seem that Comcast must intend to map it to the box, otherwise it wouldn't be there. I hope. At least it's something for the QAM-enabled customers. No joy for us tuner-less people.


----------



## Ralph P

Just a quick question. I am on south Whidbey. I have the Sony DHG500 due in next week. Am wondering if anyone in the area has this recorder and on comcast, and if and how it is working for them. I have read the thread on the Sony and am not sure whether I should send it back of give it a try. Have a Panasonic 37PX50U. Just basic comcast cable. Able to get HD Local bdcsts very good without card.

Thanks,

Ralplh


----------



## seaflipper

Anyone else getting TNT HD on PPVHD (Channel 800)? I just noticed this tonight...sign of something coming up?


----------



## dqdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting TNT HD on PPVHD (Channel 800)? I just noticed this tonight...sign of something coming up?



I am in Gig Harbor


----------



## seaflipper

I wonder if they are getting ready to carry it regularly? There is no info on it at all...interesting


----------



## JamesMH

85-2 is certainly TNT-HD right now, showing Las Vegas tonight.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 85-2 is certainly TNT-HD right now, showing Las Vegas tonight.



That also fits with it being an east coast feed.


----------



## distantmantra

Wow. Channel 800 is TNT-HD up on Queen Anne Hill.... here's to hoping that UHD will magically show up soon.


----------



## wareagle

Bellevue also has TNT-HD on 800. I'll feel more comfortable when it's on something other than that nominal HD PPV channel.


----------



## distantmantra

Has this ever happened before? There will be hell to pay if TNT-HD dissappears.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has this ever happened before? There will be hell to pay if TNT-HD dissappears.



It's Comcastic -- anything is possible. Unfortunately, not much is likely. They definitely have a lot to learn about communicating with customers.


----------



## ianken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A dvr to record the show costs about $500. Anyone who still uses tape probably uses Windows also. sam



How witty and original. Aren't you supposed to spell it "windoze" or "winblows" or "window$" or something? Seriously.


My 6412 soldiers on but only for HD. My PC running, yes, "windoze/blows/$" does the rest.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Woohoo!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bellevue also has TNT-HD on 800. I'll feel more comfortable when it's on something other than that nominal HD PPV channel.



And until it does show up on some other channel, there's no schedule or recording ability.


----------



## chriswu

Any other QAM tuner users out there with any knowledge about my stations without sound?

(see my previous post)


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriswu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other QAM tuner users out there with any knowledge about my stations without sound?
> 
> (see my previous post)



Yes, I have that too. From what I can tell it appears that the channels without the sound are the digital versions of the channel (part of "analog/digital simulcast". Those channels show up as 480i instead of "NTSC" for the "analog" versions. A few of the 480i channels do have sound, the majority do not. To get the digital versions you are supposed to have an STB I think so that could be why the sound is off...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bellevue also has TNT-HD on 800. I'll feel more comfortable when it's on something other than that nominal HD PPV channel.



Well, it was on 800 at 8AM, but nothing was there at 8:40 (blank). NBA is on at 5PM. Perhaps something by then???


----------



## chriswu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, it was on 800 at 8AM, but nothing was there at 8:40 (blank). NBA is on at 5PM. Perhaps something by then???



Not coming in on 85-2 either


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriswu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not coming in on 85-2 either



Let us know if/when it returns.


----------



## Macoberly

It's up and going on 800 in Monroe. I looks like it is an east coast feed.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's up and going on 800 in Monroe. I looks like it is an east coast feed.



What I saw was an east coast feed, and I think that's all they have in HD. It's still missing here in Bellevue at the moment. I hope they stabilize it soon, and on a regular channel number.


----------



## jeff28

TNT-HD launches officially on channel 662, Monday January 23rd.

In other news, they are working on fixing the problem some people are having with their built-in tv guides by replacing an analog feed of KCTS on channel 90. KCTS is the channel that guide data comes from apparently and the digital simulcast messed it up. There's supposed to be a manual setting you can change on your TV to get it to pull from channel 90 or the TV Guide people will get their database updated sooner or later and the fix will happen automatically.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD launches officially on channel 662, Monday January 23rd.



Thanks. Do you have a reference?


----------



## chriswu

Funny now my Samsung Tuner won't tune to 85-2- anyone know why that would be? It tunes to 85.1 and says no signal and chanel up yields 86.1.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's up and going on 800 in Monroe. I looks like it is an east coast feed.



Not only is TNT-HD no longer on 800 in Bellevue, but 800 also has disappeared from my channel list.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only is TNT-HD no longer on 800 in Bellevue, but 800 also has disappeared from my channel list.



Heh heh, they probably were just testing it last night to make sure it worked before the launch on the 23rd










Then they saw all of us posting about it and pulled the plug!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heh heh, they probably were just testing it last night to make sure it worked before the launch on the 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they saw all of us posting about it and pulled the plug!



I wish Comcast WOULD monitor this site -- or better yet, contribute to it!


----------



## Tom_Oliver

One guy did a couple years ago, but I think they fired him for talking to customers.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First night, LOST audio problems (out of sync, got fixed after commercial break). Dancing with the Stars, out of sync, got fixed after commercial break. LOST went 4:3 after coming back from commercial for about 30 seconds...
> 
> 
> Now tonight, Grey's anatomy - auido only, no dialogue...oh wait, it just got fixed about 4 minutes in to the program!
> 
> 
> Anyway, not to diss on KOMO too much, but in my first couple of days of HDTV viewing KOMO is the only channel that I have seen any snafus from.




Can't speak for Dancing with the stars because I don't watch it, but I finally watched Lost last night, recorded via OTA to my Dish DVR942 and audio was fine. 5.1, channels in the right spot, no audio issues what so ever. Did see the 4:3 SD feed for the 20 - 30 seconds like you said but that was it. Don't watch Greys Anatomy but my recording runs a few minutes into it and it was fine to. I dont' think your audio issues were coming from KOMO.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont' think your audio issues were coming from KOMO.



I think they are, or from ABC via KOMO.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they are, or from ABC via KOMO.



How could it be if I was receiving the audio fine? I didn't have channels missing or swapped. My guess is it was either in the feed between KOMO and Comcast, Comcast to the receiver, or the receiver itself. There is no way it can be from ABC, otherwise I would have expierenced the problem.


----------



## wareagle

Perhaps the feed from KOMO. I just know that I have a simple TV stereo audio, and I lost the main audio for quite some time from the beginning of Grey's Anatomy. I can't speak for Lost. I don't think Comcast is smart enough to do what I heard.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't speak for Dancing with the stars because I don't watch it, but I finally watched Lost last night, recorded via OTA to my Dish DVR942 and audio was fine. 5.1, channels in the right spot, no audio issues what so ever. Did see the 4:3 SD feed for the 20 - 30 seconds like you said but that was it. Don't watch Greys Anatomy but my recording runs a few minutes into it and it was fine to. I dont' think your audio issues were coming from KOMO.



I can see you missing the glitch on Grey's anatomy - it was like the first 3-4 minutes, perhaps even less.


Yes perhaps hard to tell what is Komo vs Comcast, but it seems to me that if Comcast was having issues with sound etc that it would affect the other channels equally....unless it's a specific feed issue from KOMO to Comcast...


----------



## wareagle

It's Comcastic -- I accidentally found this in another forum:


Comcast Launches TNT in High Definition to Washington Customers
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060120/sff039.html?.v=32


----------



## tiffany

I am having a strange problem with Comcast. I got an HDTV box on Wednesday and hooked it up to my projector via component cables. I got all of the HDTV channels just fine except for Showtime, which just shows a black screen with no sound. I got all the Showtime standard definition programs just fine as well. I called Comcast, and they reset my box but that didn't fix it. I had them switch me from Showtime to HBO, and then I had the same problem with HBO, just a black screen with no sound on the HD channel. They thought it might be my box, so I took it back and exchanged it for the HD PVR box, but again I cannot get HBO HD. I get all the locals plus INHD, INHD2, PPV HD (I watched War of the Worlds with no problem), ESPN HD, etc.


Does anyone have any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## wareagle

Tiffany --


Even when I try to access a channel I'm not subscribed to, I get a message to the effect that I need to subscribe, instead of just a black screen. What channel number are you accessing for HBO-HD (should be 549)? Does 549 show up in your guide listings? Does it show up in your channel list (Menu, Settings, Channel List and Favorites, Change Channel List)?


Try selecting 549, then go to the diagnostics:


Power

OK (within 2 seconds)

Inband Status


This will show you the signal strength (SNR and AGC). If those are not GOOD, then you may have a strange signal problem, wiring or otherwise.


You can also check Current Channel Status, which will indicate if you are Authorized to receive the channel.


Keep us posted.


----------



## macvicar39

All we need is ESPN2 and FSN HD, when when , anyone


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All we need is ESPN2 and FSN HD, when when , anyone



And Universal HD (Olympics).


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And Universal HD (Olympics).



I'd add Natl Geographic HD to Universal.


----------



## wareagle

Why don't we just go crazy and wish for HDNET???


----------



## marcvh

Some of us (North Seattle) are still waiting for digital simulcast! But hey, I'd settle for just getting UPN without needing to reprogram my tuner for ATSC.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One guy did a couple years ago, but I think they fired him for talking to customers.



No, he quit for a different job.


----------



## mr.bstrd

A question for all who are familiar with the current Comcast setup in Seattle.


I have basic, basic cable - antenna service only, and was told by Comcast that the only way to get any HD programming was to get the STB for an additional $5 per month. I currently have a dinosaur Panasonic DST50W which does get OTA TX's but seeing as my house is below the crest of a hill, the reception is less than great










I have tried to get the Panny to see any data from my current Comcast signal but to no avail. Do you know if one HAS to get Comcast to "turn on" the HD content or shoud I be able to get the "must carry" programming even on my antenna service?


Thanks.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr.bstrd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A question for all who are familiar with the current Comcast setup in Seattle.
> 
> 
> I have basic, basic cable - antenna service only, and was told by Comcast that the only way to get any HD programming was to get the STB for an additional $5 per month. I currently have a dinosaur Panasonic DST50W which does get OTA TX's but seeing as my house is below the crest of a hill, the reception is less than great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to get the Panny to see any data from my current Comcast signal but to no avail. Do you know if one HAS to get Comcast to "turn on" the HD content or shoud I be able to get the "must carry" programming even on my antenna service?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The OTA-equivalent HD channels are available on Comcast (i.e., free broadcast channels that you could otherwise receive OTA with your antenna), even if you only subscribe to limited basic cable (about $13/mo.).


What you need is a QAM-capable HD tuner, either as built-in to many newer HDTVs, or as an external set top box like this one: http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid/...etailReview.do 


I know several folks who are using this STB with limited basic cable. Channel 11 (UPN) is the only major HDTV station missing from the Comcast channel lineup IIRC.


Be advised that using a receiver like this gives you the native HDTV cable channel numbers, not the familiar mapped channel numbers. For example, KIRO-DT might be found on channel 84.1 (can't rememeber exact channel numbers, just a made-up example). So you simply need to make a cross-reference table to match the normal channel number to the the channel where it is found on the cable system. If you rent a Comcast box, their box maps the channel numbers for you.


Also, you will not get any on-screen channel and program guide without a Comcast STB.


You may want to consider renting the Comcast HD DVR box for $5 more. It gives you the ability to digitally record 2 programs at the same time. I'm not sure if they require a digital channel package to rent the HD DVR box or not. Others here would know.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And Universal HD (Olympics).



Does anyone know if they are going to have an NBC all Olympics special channel like they did before? I think it was all HD and it was on like a 6 hour loop of the previous days stuff. It was great. I didn't miss anything I didn't want to. And that was back before the DVR (if I remember correctly).


me = excited for TNT in HD


----------



## Weil

 http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10792454/ 


is the Olympics tv schedule


sam


----------



## wareagle

The NBC network HD channel (105) will have the same coverage this year as the regular channel (5).


----------



## chipvideo

Is there anyway for them to send us some test patterns so I can calibrate my hd set? It is pretty pointless using the dvd player as it is not the same resolution. Even the upconverting player doesn't do the job. I know that with dish you could record the hdnet calibration feed, but now that we don't have that channel what could we do? Couldn't they send the dvr a series of test patterns to the dvr so we could calibrate it. I don't see why not. Would be a nice jesture on their part.


----------



## mr.bstrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The OTA-equivalent HD channels are available on Comcast (i.e., free broadcast channels that you could otherwise receive OTA with your antenna), even if you only subscribe to limited basic cable (about $13/mo.).
> 
> 
> What you need is a QAM-capable HD tuner,
> 
> 
> **SNIP**
> 
> .



Thanks for the input. What perplexes me is that the DST50W _is_ a QAM capable tuner, albeit first generation. I have scanned up and down the channels, using all 4 available tuning options (cable std/cable irc/cable hst/antenna) to no avail. Nothing is picked up by this box - unless it's hooked up to an antenna.


Maybe I'm just outta luck and either I'll spring for the STB you quoted or surrender another 5 bucks a month to "the man".










Thx.


----------



## Budget_HT

I did not think that the DST50W supported QAM. It does support ATSC (used for broadcast OTA) and NTSC (analog TV).


Are you sure it supports QAM, as used by cable TV providers for digital and HDTV transmission?


----------



## mr.bstrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did not think that the DST50W supported QAM. It does support ATSC (used for broadcast OTA) and NTSC (analog TV).
> 
> 
> Are you sure it supports QAM, as used by cable TV providers for digital and HDTV transmission?



Purchased it "used" from Madison Audio in Seattle (their demo model) and on the rear label it says: "0.8 February 1999 QAM". Of course, the remote(s) I have do not function with the unit so I cannot dig into any menu other than the front panel buttons.


You are correct that it works fine with ATSC, though...


----------



## chriswu

Aack! I'm relatively new to the HD world here in seattle but it is common for KIRO7 (CBS) or the other local channels to pre-empt HD sports coverage (today's Duke vs Georgetown game) in lieu of an infomercial from Directbuy? looks like it's a good game also


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway for them to send us some test patterns so I can calibrate my hd set?



There is a 30-minute "INHD Tune Up" at 4AM every Saturday morning on 664. That's the only cable test I know of.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a 30-minute "INHD Tune Up" at 4AM every Saturday morning on 664. That's the only cable test I know of.




Hey thanks. Would that have color bar test patterns and gray ramp and all? Damn I have to wait another 7 days. LOL.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey thanks. Would that have color bar test patterns and gray ramp and all? Damn I have to wait another 7 days. LOL.



It's been a long time since I saw it, so I'm not sure what it has. Perhaps someone else can post the details.


----------



## chriswu

well looks like kiro7 joined the duke-georgetown game in progress but isnt broadcasting the HD feed


----------



## dbd22

The game isn't coming through on my channel 107 (but I can see the normal feed on 7) - is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Nausicaa

I've been watching the AFC Championship in HD since noon on 107.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been watching the AFC Championship in HD since noon on 107.



Same here in Fremont..no problems on 107


----------



## dbd22

i'm in west seattle. any ideas for a quick fix (reboot box, etc.)?


this better not happen for the hawks game...


----------



## dbd22

is there any good reason that channel 107 wouldnt come in over here, but is working fine in other parts of Seattle?


----------



## chriswu

FOX's HD coverage of the Seahawk's game seems to be having some sputtering audio- anyone else have that problem


----------



## Nausicaa

No, but the signal stalled for a moment and we missed a play.


----------



## ChrisWiggles

I'm wathing OTA, but only getting stereo, but seems to be good so far!


----------



## Budget_HT

Watching OTA, all DD 5.1, no audio glitches.


Lousy job of missing some plays while commentators blab with replay/graphics screens.


----------



## wareagle

Nice to see TNT-HD on 662 -- no info in the guide, yet.


----------



## roller11

Here in Denver,

Sunday night's "Law and Order, Criminal Intent" was in upconverted

SD for the first 20 minutes, then it was in HD for the rest of the program.

Was this the case for other viewers, or, did others get the entire program

in HD?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roller11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here in Denver,
> 
> Sunday night's "Law and Order, Criminal Intent" was in upconverted
> 
> SD for the first 20 minutes, then it was in HD for the rest of the program.
> 
> Was this the case for other viewers, or, did others get the entire program
> 
> in HD?



HD throughout, here in Seattle. These types of glitches usually occur with your local network affiliate. Someone forgot to throw the SD->HD switch.


----------



## roller11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD throughout, here in Seattle. These types of glitches usually occur with your local network affiliate. Someone forgot to throw the SD->HD switch.



Thanks for the info. This type of screw up is connom place here

in Denver, about one third of NBC Hd primetime is in

upconverted SD, in whole or in part. Of course the local station

manager blames it on corprate NBC, not local, so I'm polling

other cities to see if he's telling the truth.

Of the last 8 Monday nights, 7 have been in

SD as I explained above, only one Monday night NBC line up has

been "clean" during that time span, 'clean' meaning that all

three shows (Surface, Las vegas, Medium) were entirely in HD.

usually, at least part of the prog is in SD.

Would you say that

NBC has this type of problem a great deal of the time (1 in 3), or,

is it rare in Seattle?


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roller11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. This type of screw up is connom place here
> 
> in Denver, about one third of NBC Hd primetime is in
> 
> upconverted SD, in whole or in part. Of course the local station
> 
> manager blames it on corprate NBC, not local, so I'm polling
> 
> other cities to see if he's telling the truth.
> 
> Of the last 8 Monday nights, 7 have been in
> 
> SD as I explained above, only one Monday night NBC line up has
> 
> been "clean" during that time span, 'clean' meaning that all
> 
> three shows (Surface, Las vegas, Medium) were entirely in HD.
> 
> usually, at least part of the prog is in SD.
> 
> Would you say that
> 
> NBC has this type of problem a great deal of the time (1 in 3), or,
> 
> is it rare in Seattle?




I regularly watch Law & Order, ER, The Office, West Wing, and Earl on NBC and all are in HD and rarely have problems. I honestly can't remember the last time any of these shows switched to the SD feed (except for commercials and credits at the end of a show)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roller11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would you say that NBC has this type of problem a great deal of the time (1 in 3), or, is it rare in Seattle?



NBC HD has been pretty good here - few problems. If you read back thru this thread, you'll see most of the complaints here have been with ABC. The big exception is Saturday Night Live - which is NEVER in HD here in Seattle, because the local NBC affiliate delays it 5 minutes, and apparently can't afford an HD DVR...


----------



## Weil

Another NBC exception was Notre Dame football which was highly compressed or upconverted SD. sam


----------



## Macoberly

Yea for Tnt-hd. I can't figure out why they air so much inhd content on 181. Are the testing? The inhd programs that air on 181 are different than the programs on the normal inhds too. I'm wondering if they're getting ready to put Olympic coverage on that channel or something. Wierd.


Mason


----------



## rverginia

TNT-HD is now on channel 662. So far - no information on the guide.


----------



## wareagle

TNT-HD Guide on 662 is now populated.


----------



## Nausicaa

Anyone else notice KING-HD (105) had severe audio problems last night at 8? "Surface" was totally hosed (massive static - sounded like the gain was at 11 on a scale of 1-10) as was the commercials.


Guess I'll have to catch it in digital on SciFi.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice KING-HD (105) had severe audio problems last night at 8? "Surface" was totally hosed (massive static - sounded like the gain was at 11 on a scale of 1-10) as was the commercials.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to catch it in digital on SciFi.



I turned it on for a few minutes and noticed right away. Terrible sound! I bet OTA had the same problem, as it appears Comcast is getting their signal directly from the station.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice KING-HD (105) had severe audio problems last night at 8? "Surface" was totally hosed (massive static - sounded like the gain was at 11 on a scale of 1-10) as was the commercials.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to catch it in digital on SciFi.



Yep, Bad here too!!!


I had to watch in Digital... better than analog I guess!!!


David


----------



## whatthang

Does anyone know if TNT-HD is on Basic Cable? If so, what channel is it on? Thx.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatthang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TNT-HD is on Basic Cable? If so, what channel is it on? Thx.



What do you mean by basic cable? TNT-HD is available through basic digital cable, also known as digital classic, on channel 662.


----------



## blade8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice KING-HD (105) had severe audio problems last night at 8? "Surface" was totally hosed (massive static - sounded like the gain was at 11 on a scale of 1-10) as was the commercials.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to catch it in digital on SciFi.



I had the same problems also here in west seattle. NBC seems to be the worst at cutting out completely, or having audio problems, unlike KIRO which is great!


Anyone notice tonight the last part of the 9PM Scrubs cutting out..ie losing the picture?I don't know what to think about this as it happens frequently. Could it be the DVR box from comcast? Anyone else having this problem? I don't think it's the TV cuz it never shuts off, and if I change channels fast enuf the other stations broadcast just fine...


GO SEAHAWKS!!!!


----------



## whatthang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean by basic cable? TNT-HD is available through basic digital cable, also known as digital classic, on channel 662.



I just have basic cable (not digital) and my TV can tune in the HD stations sent in the clear by Comcast. So I was wondering if TNT-HD is also included in the signal for basic cable. If so, what channel is it on?


----------



## djmattyb

For those of you wishing that we would get UPN in HD, here is some news for you. UPN and WB are merging in the fall of 2006.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060124/nytu143.html?.v=43


----------



## Nausicaa

And it looks like KSTW will be our CW station, which currently does not broadcast HD over Comcast.


So we may now suffer a downgrade in quality for the WB shows we currently get in HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And it looks like KSTW will be our CW station, which currently does not broadcast HD over Comcast.



Why do you think it will be KSTW? I thought the WB stations were the favored sons. Let's hope, anyway.


----------



## Nausicaa

The Seattle Times said it would be KSTW in this morning's article.


Does Tribune own KSTW? If they do, that might explain it.


Mind you, I'd rather have KTWB, since I am still annoyed I can't get "Veronica Mars" in HD.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you wishing that we would get UPN in HD, here is some news for you. UPN and WB are merging in the fall of 2006.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060124/nytu143.html?.v=43



So based on this paragraph ....


The 16 Tribune affiliated stations will include New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Dallas, Washington, D.C., Houston, Miami, Denver, St. Louis, Portland, Indianapolis, San Diego, Hartford, New Orleans and Albany. The 12 CBS Station Group television markets will include Philadelphia, San Francisco, Atlanta, Detroit, Tampa, Seattle, Sacramento, Pittsburgh, West Palm Beach, Norfolk, Oklahoma City and Providence. Together, these top two station groups cover the top 13 television markets, 20 of the top 25 television markets and have a total coverage area of more than 48% of the country.


It looks like Channel 11 will remain for our market and 22 will go away. I'm glad this is the way it's going since UPN already does some broadcasting in HD and from what I've seen WB does not. At least we know that Channel 11 has the gear to continue HD broadcasts, if CW continues that trend.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like Channel 11 will remain for our market and 22 will go away. I'm glad this is the way it's going since UPN already does some broadcasting in HD and from what I've seen WB does not. At least we know that Channel 11 has the gear to continue HD broadcasts, if CW continues that trend.



The Seattle UPN Station - KSTW - *does not* broadcast in HD over Comcast.


The Seattle WB Station - KTWB - *does* broadcast in HD over Comcast.


Hopefully, KSTW becomming the CW station will sign a deal with Comcast for HD transmission, otherwise we'll have to watch WB-sourced shows in LoDef again.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And it looks like KSTW will be our CW station, which currently does not broadcast HD over Comcast.
> 
> 
> So we may now suffer a downgrade in quality for the WB shows we currently get in HD.



KSTW does broadcast HD via OTA, so the issue isn't that KSTW can't do it, it would seem it's more of a corporate issue between KSTW and Comcast.


I would imagine that this new network will be working with Cable companies and Sat. companies to get their stations on all possible outlets.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Seattle UPN Station - KSTW - *does not* broadcast in HD over Comcast.
> 
> 
> The Seattle WB Station - KTWB - *does* broadcast in HD over Comcast.



Sorry, I don't watch KTWB much at all and whenever I do turn it on to their Digital feed they are always showing Standard Def programming, not HD, didn't realize they had some HD programming.


I also rarely watch KSTW but when I do turn it on during primetime I usually see HD. Also the couple of shows I have watched on there regularly over the last year (Enterprise last year, and Everybody Hates Chris this year) are HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatthang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just have basic cable (not digital) and my TV can tune in the HD stations sent in the clear by Comcast. So I was wondering if TNT-HD is also included in the signal for basic cable. If so, what channel is it on?



Nope. TNT-HD looks like it's encrypted, so you need a Comcast digital box (or Cablecard) to receive it.


----------



## Nausicaa

WB is mostly HD only during their prime time, as well.


I know KSTW does OTA HD, but that doesn't help us without OTA tuners.










Still, I imagine KSTW will eventually sign a deal to carry the CW in HD at launch.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still, I imagine KSTW will eventually sign a deal to carry the CW in HD at launch.



I would think so. I'm sure a new network is going to want to be seen by as many people as possible to try and get ratings.


----------



## wareagle

How much HD would you see on KTWB with all the CW network shows on KSTW? Let's hope Comcast figures this out.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much HD would you see on KTWB with all the CW network shows on KSTW? Let's hope Comcast figures this out.



None. Of course, would KTWB even continue to exist once the CW launches? They'd have to pick up syndicated stuff with no original programming available.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Seattle Times said it would be KSTW in this morning's article.
> 
> 
> Does Tribune own KSTW? If they do, that might explain it.
> 
> 
> Mind you, I'd rather have KTWB, since I am still annoyed I can't get "Veronica Mars" in HD.



This is one of the rare markets that has a Tribune station and a CBS station. Trib runs KTWB, CBS owns KSTW, so it looks like the corporate bean counters went with KSTW to be the CW affiliate. KTWB will probably continue on as a true independant, but likely won't have access to a lot of HD material.


----------



## rverginia

Has anyone else noticed this? TBS-HD is broadcast in the stretch mode (for all of us narrow-screen TV owners) for all non-HD source programs - including commercials. I like it! Why can't all the other HD channels do this?


----------



## artseattle

rverginia: Interesting reaction to the TNT-HD stretch mode. I actually hate it! I would rather watch the shows in their original format with a digital transmission. I don't like the look of the stretch. I'm assuming that it is not just a crop job but rather some type of wide zoom with the center less stretched than the edges.


I'm also wondering what shows TNT plays that are truly 16x9. I just watched a little "Judging Amy" and it seemed streched. Weren't these originally HD? Maybe these are from a very early SD season.


I'm still giving TNT-HD a chance but so far I haven't watched anything to completion. Even "the Closer" didn't look that good to me and I'm assuming that it is HD.


My two cents.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? TBS-HD is broadcast in the stretch mode (for all of us narrow-screen TV owners) for all non-HD source programs - including commercials. I like it! Why can't all the other HD channels do this?



Because some of us hate watching TV in the wrong aspect ratio. People should not appear artifically short & wide! I understand the arguments about plasma burn-in, etc - but to solve that I'd rather see a solution like ESPN-HD uses. For 4:3 SD material, they insert gray logo sidebars, with a moire pattern that "crawls" slightly to prevent burn-in. The actual content is then presented in the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## metz520

Did anyone else not get the 9:00 scrubs last night but did get the 9:30 episode? The DVR is set to record all scrubs episodes (new and repeat) on 5 at any time. I turned on the set (not the 6412, that stays on all the time) about 15 minutes into the episode and noticed that the DVR was not recording but that the 9:30 episode was set to record.


this box is getting flakier every day. I've had the "you are not subscribed to DVR service" happen at least 3x in the past week and now this...I may have to break the old replayTV out of storage just to have it as a backup.


----------



## wareagle

ESPN-HD originally presented all their non-HD material stretched. My reaction was to watch the non-HD stuff on 31, but ESPN finally quit stretching when they got their HD studio set up. I haven't watched enough TNT to evaluate their HD. I'll wait & see how the NBA looks.


----------



## keithaxis

wareeagle: you'll like the NBA quality..very good. but boy TNT is a farce as far as HD goes..they show every show as HD in every guide you buy but only a few shows are HD. They have the most hideous stretch mode....and have since day 1 2 years ago..I had tnt hd on Voom when i had it. I looked at x files last night and wow did David duchovny grow some shoulders and biceps.....or was that just the wonderful stretch to make him look such such a stong, stocky fellow?


----------



## wareagle

I watched a bit of "The Closer" last night, but Kyra Sedgwick looked too scary for me to continue. I don't know if it was really HD (typical dark crime show production), but any higher resolution would've been tragic.


----------



## robglasser

All the old reruns they show are stretched, I agree it's annoying. I wish they left it 4:3 and let the viewer stretch, zoom, whatever via their TV. I don't think some of the newer seasons of shows like ER and Law and Order have this problem, since they were filmed in HD. Not positive though since I rarely watch them on TNT.


All their new original programming (shows, mini-series, etc ...) that I've watched are actually HD 16x9 as well as their NBA broadcasts (which look great).


----------



## artseattle

Not much else to talk about! I noticed with "Law and Order" this afternoon that the picture looked like HD (no squatty stretched faces and bodies) but the very top of people's heads were often cut off. Is there still some stretching going on with these shows?



I hope we can also start putting some energy in getting the Mariner's back on Comcast HD. Do you all remember how great those games were two years ago!


----------



## wareagle

art:


Now that you mention it, most of the time when I peek at whatever is on TNT-HD it gives me the feeling that I'm looking through a magnifying glass. Maybe they're reformatting the 4:3 to 16:9 by spreading it out (in both directions) and chopping off the top and bottom (16:12=>16:9).


----------



## rverginia

Phew - I guess I'm all alone on liking the stretch! I guess I just don't like my 36" XBR getting shrunk down to a 27" every time a SD show is on. Too new to replace. I notice that KCTS adds gray bars on the sides, which I find totally distracting. Would really rather see black.


----------



## artshotwell

Well, I find it uncomfortable to watch when it looks like things are a little out of proportion. I'm not sure why. I guess it makes me feel like reality has been twisted. I've tried watching TNT/HD since it got added, but I just can't watch a whole show.


----------



## EQ2Freak

New guy here. I currently have just basic non-digital cable and comcast internet. Can I add just the HD box to my service or do I have to go digital? Don't really wanna pay $54 when I am currently paying $16.....B)


----------



## Budget_HT

You can add any device with a QAM digital tuner and you can receive unencrypted HD channels (and some SD channels typically) without any more then a limited basic cable subscription. I have friends and relatives that are doing this. You would receive on cable most of the same channels that are available for over the air reception with an antenna.


Some newer HDTVs come with built-in ATSC (for over-the-air digital reception) and QAM (for digital cable reception) tuners. If your TV does not have one, you can buy an external QAM-capable tuner, like the Samsung 451, and connect the outputs to any TV. Of course, an HDTV would look best, but you can also connect most any old TV. If the external tuner set top box lacks an RF output, your TV would need A/V inputs or you would need to use an external RF modulator.


The digital channels, even watched on an old analog TV, are the clearest, most detailed, most vivid TV pictures you will ever see on that particular TV.


----------



## keithaxis

rverginia..since you seem to not care about the quality that much..why are you even trying to watch the digital version of TNT if you want to view it full screen on your tv? why not just watch the normal SD version of channel..then your TV screen is all filled up......most of bought HD TVs for the size of the set and the quality of the picture...actually that should be an "all of us bought for size and pic quality" except a scant few...you also have zoom modes to fill your set...but TNT is a joke..those who see the funny pictures on law and order, remember not all of them are HD and yes, I also think TNT is doing some sort of slight zoom as we have noticed the largeness of heads and such...byt the live HD stuff looks great......


----------



## EQ2Freak

Thanks for the speedy reply! I am wanting to buy the RCA at Walmart which has the built in tuners so it sounds like I would be set? Would I start getting the local channels in hd without their set top box?






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can add any device with a QAM digital tuner and you can receive unencrypted HD channels (and some SD channels typically) without any more then a limited basic cable subscription. I have friends and relatives that are doing this. You would receive on cable most of the same channels that are available for over the air reception with an antenna.
> 
> 
> Some newer HDTVs come with built-in ATSC (for over-the-air digital reception) and QAM (for digital cable reception) tuners. If your TV does not have one, you can buy an external QAM-capable tuner, like the Samsung 451, and connect the outputs to any TV. Of course, an HDTV would look best, but you can also connect most any old TV. If the external tuner set top box lacks an RF output, your TV would need A/V inputs or you would need to use an external RF modulator.
> 
> 
> The digital channels, even watched on an old analog TV, are the clearest, most detailed, most vivid TV pictures you will ever see on that particular TV.


----------



## Budget_HT

If you are looking at this RCA HDTV at WalMart http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3757031 then you need a separate QAM tuner, because the TV does not have one built in. It only has an ATSC OTA digital tuner built in.


You could either purchase your own QAM tuner (the example I gave is $250 at Circuit City) or you could rent one from Comcast (if they will let you without a digital programming package).


You may want to look around for a different HDTV that has a digital-cable-ready (QAM) tuner built in. Here is a Circuit City example with QAM in the same price range. http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Phili...oductDetail.do


----------



## seattle_steve

I've searched this topic for "pchdtv", but no hits. Is anyone using the pcHDTV 3000 card with Comcast in Seattle proper and able to tune in any local HD channels? I broke down and rented the Motorola HD DVR (DCT-3412?) from Comcast and it tunes in the HD channels no problem. But, I can't seem to get a lock on any QAM channels with the pcHDTV 3000... (I can lock onto OTA signals with an antenna, but I'm not in a good location for OTA reception.)


Has anyone had any luck with this: pcHDTV 3000 and Comcast/Seattle? Were there any "special", undocumented or not obvious steps to get it working?


Thanks!


----------



## Limitedcable

Go to post #5957 to download a QAM channel list for native cable.


----------



## seattle_steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limitedcable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to post #5957 to download a QAM channel list for native cable.



Thanks, I've seen that post, but that's just a list of channel numbers. The pcHDTV card (as I understand it) needs the frequencies, not the channel numbers.


----------



## shawnifoley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *seattle_steve*
Thanks, I've seen that post, but that's just a list of channel numbers. The pcHDTV card (as I understand it) needs the frequencies, not the channel numbers.
Here you go dude.

 

channels.conf.txt 5.36328125k . file


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limitedcable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to post #5957 to download a QAM channel list for native cable.



Download it from this post, instead.







I hadn't updated it in quite some time.


I've tried to index the "video only" channels that some new QAM viewers have asked about lately. The "video only" channels could be incomplete, however, because my receiver doesn't tune them in automatically, and Comcast seems turn video encryption on and off frequently.


----------



## tiffany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Try selecting 549, then go to the diagnostics:
> 
> 
> Power
> 
> OK (within 2 seconds)
> 
> Inband Status
> 
> 
> This will show you the signal strength (SNR and AGC). If those are not GOOD, then you may have a strange signal problem, wiring or otherwise.
> 
> 
> You can also check Current Channel Status, which will indicate if you are Authorized to receive the channel.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.



Turns out it was a filter on my line. I originally had limited basic cable and it was filtered. They cable guy took off the filter and now everything works. But I have to say that's a pretty worthless filter if it only prevents you from seeing premium HD content!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiffany* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turns out it was a filter on my line. I originally had limited basic cable and it was filtered. They cable guy took off the filter and now everything works. But I have to say that's a pretty worthless filter if it only prevents you from seeing premium HD content!



Don't forget to ask for a refund for the down time.


----------



## JamesMH

The TvGuide EPG data is really screwy these last few days, working ok for anyone else?


----------



## rverginia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rverginia..since you seem to not care about the quality that much....



Keithaxix:

I care a great deal about quality - My only comment is that I like the way it fills the width of the screen and doesn't letterbox the ends.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TvGuide EPG data is really screwy these last few days, working ok for anyone else?



I've just gotten it working within the last week. It appears to be coming in on channel 90. (Not 790, just 90.) Make sure you enable that channel in your lineup.


----------



## wareagle

 http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2309549 


I hope that means they'll get serious about the HD that's sporadic on the mysterious channel 181.


----------



## pthack

I've been considering getting a set with the TVGOS or TVG EPG (not sure if they are different), and was wondering if you need a cable-card to get this?


How good is the interface?


If you need a cable card, does it pick up the EPG info for all cable channels you are getting?


If you DON"T need a cable card, does it allow you to remap the channel numbers to something more readable? (not 82.1, 83.11, etc....)


Pete.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I have both a Motorola 6412 DVR and a cable card hooked to my 37" sharp LCD. I find the TVGOS unusable







but the PQ is much better with the cable card. I use the DVR for everyday viewing and the cable card for football games, and when both tuners on the dvr are busy recording somthing.


----------



## EQ2Freak

I went to Circuit city this weekend to buy the 999 Phillips. They were out and upgraded me to a Hitachi. When i hook it up I notice I seem to be getting PPV channels on my limited basic cable? Is there a listing for these channels so I can see what will be on?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EQ2Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to Circuit city this weekend to buy the 999 Phillips. They were out and upgraded me to a Hitachi. When i hook it up I notice I seem to be getting PPV channels on my limited basic cable? Is there a listing for these channels so I can see what will be on?



What you're probably seeing is your neighbor's OnDemand stream(s), not traditional PPV. Comcast's OnDemand system is built around neighborhood "fiber nodes" which serve up to about 400 customers each. For whatever reason the OnDemand streams transmitted from these nodes are not encrypted, and can be received within a "pool" of otherwise un-used digital cable channels, assuming you have a QAM tuner.


As for what's on when - you'll have to ask your neighbors


----------



## ekote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EQ2Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New guy here. I currently have just basic non-digital cable and comcast internet. Can I add just the HD box to my service or do I have to go digital? Don't really wanna pay $54 when I am currently paying $16.....B)




Anyone know the answer? I, too, have basic (non-digital) cable and want to know if I can rent their $5 a month DVR...Is the 'HD box' the above poster referenced the same thing as the DVR? Sorry for the noob questions, but I'm, well, a noob!


----------



## Weil

There are two set top boxes. One is an HD/digital tuner without a recorder that costs $5 per month and the other is a tuner with a recorder that costs about $11 per month. The first could definitely be rented without paying extra for digital service. If you stop at their office, you can pick up a "rate" card that lists their prices for each separate service. (It also lists the available channels.) I believe that legally, they must provide whatever service they publicly file. sam


----------



## ekote

From the Comcast site:

"What does DVR cost?

DVR service costs just $9.95 a month per unit beyond the cost of your current Comcast Digital Cable subscription. *A subscription to Comcast Digital Cable is required to get DVR*."


----------



## wareagle

Note that the DVR rental cost of $9.95/mo is instead of, rather than in addition to, the non-DVR HD box rental of $5.00/mo. So, trading in an HD box for a DVR will only cost $4.95/mo more, assuming you otherwise qualify.


----------



## jimre

Simple way to remember Comcast's box rental prices:
$5/mo: standard (non-HD) digital cable receiver
$10/mo: HD digital cable reciever
$15/mo: HD digital cable reciever w/ integrated HD DVR

A subscription to a Comcast Digital Cable programming package includes a $5/mo credit toward one of the above.


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pthack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been considering getting a set with the TVGOS or TVG EPG (not sure if they are different), and was wondering if you need a cable-card to get this?
> 
> 
> How good is the interface?
> 
> 
> If you need a cable card, does it pick up the EPG info for all cable channels you are getting?
> 
> 
> If you DON"T need a cable card, does it allow you to remap the channel numbers to something more readable? (not 82.1, 83.11, etc....)
> 
> 
> Pete.



Don't need a cable card, the interface depends on your tv or dvd recorder.


It picks up the EPG from an analogue tv channel when it is powered off.


On my tv Hitachi 42HDT52, I can remap all channels, it depends on the tv/recorder. BUT it has got wiped out almost every other day this month. Makes it hard to use it record to the firewire AVHD.


I think getting a cable card, this will remap all channels needed automatically . . ?


----------



## marcvh

There was apparently a software update of the 6412 boxes in the Seattle area this morning. At that time my box stopped working; it still tunes some channels but some have gone away, and the UI is completely gone (e.g. the "info" button doesn't do anything, the "My DVR" button doesn't do anything, etc.)


Calling Comcast indicated that apparently there have been a ton of other customers in the Seattle area who experienced the same thing, although curiously enough nobody else has reported it on here. They say they're working on it but don't have a solution yet. They also recommended against unplugging the box to reset it, although I had already tried that several times.


----------



## Nausicaa

Working fine here in Bellevue, FWIW, but maybe they didn't push an upgrade out to us.


----------



## Weil

The upgrade came to South King about 6:30 in the morning and messed up my switch to CNBC to watch the stock market opening for about 5 minutes. It also reset the audio from stereo to surround. I have the non dvr HD box. Anyway, the box seems to work normally although 664 is not showing the Sonics game and 181 is active. sam


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The upgrade came to South King about 6:30 in the morning and messed up my switch to CNBC to watch the stock market opening for about 5 minutes. It also reset the audio from stereo to surround. I have the non dvr HD box. Anyway, the box seems to work normally although 664 is not showing the Sonics game and 181 is active. sam



Are they doing something on channel 181 for the Superbowl (since it's normally an NFL HD Channel) or is there something special for the Olympics on Comcast that they haven't told us about, or something else?


I kind of wanted to watch the Sonics in HD...especially with Nate coming back to Seattle. Kind of stinks how they don't tell anybody about these kind of things!


----------



## netjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcvh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was apparently a software update of the 6412 boxes in the Seattle area this morning. At that time my box stopped working...



I'm seeing the same problems. I live in the Crown Hill neighborhood (a couple of miles north of Ballard). My box was fine last night. But when I got home from work tonight, the MyDVR button doesn't work, the menu button doesn't work, no on-screen display of any kind. I can use the channel up-down buttons to tune through channels 2-115, but I can't tune any higher than 115 (no digital cable channels). Another odd thing is that channels 2-13 don't show anything, but I **can** tune the HD equivalents that are available (104, 105, etc).


I tried calling Comcast, and got a "we are experiencing an unusually high call volume" and the wait time is longer than 30 minutes. Apparently they've got a new "call back" feature where they will call me back when a rep is available. I guess that's kind of nice so I don't have to sit on hold... Anyway, unless the call back says otherwise, it looks like I'm suffering from the same software "upgrade".


Mine is one of the "first generation" 6412's -- I picked mine up as soon as they were available in 2004. Some people have said the upgrade hasn't affected them, so I wonder if it has something to do with older boxes... The other slightly disturbing thing is that the menu button doesn't even work with the power off -- I can't even pull up the basic configuration or see the software load.

*Follow up:* I just got my callback from Comcast (about 8:50pm). The rep said that they had the fix and have started pushing the fix out. He said that my box should get the update sometime in the next few hours. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## seattle_steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnifoley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here you go dude.



Thanks for the file. Unfortunately, same result: "tuning failed". Are you using the pcHdtv 3000 in Seattle proper with Comcast? Is anyone using the pcHdtv 3000 with Comcast in Seattle proper?


Thanks.


----------



## macvicar39

all these Seattle cable box probs are the result of the digital remapping they are doing, I also had the same problms this morning, but now all is well and i must say the new digital channels 2-99 look great, I actually enjoyed watching the sonic game without all the snow and interferance the analogs usually brought. HGTV looks great as well, now just get get FSN-HD and ESPN2-HD and all will be great


----------



## burger23

No upgrade in Magnolia yet- still waiting patiently!


----------



## macvicar39

its so wierd, ive lost all my 700's and my digital channels on all 3 sets!! whats up with that


----------



## caropepe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Follow up:* I just got my callback from Comcast (about 8:50pm). The rep said that they had the fix and have started pushing the fix out. He said that my box should get the update sometime in the next few hours. I'll keep my fingers crossed.



NetJeff -


Did you get your update yet? I live a couple of miles north of you in Broadview (near Carkeek Park) and, as of this morning, still have the same symptoms as you. Perhaps this is a north Seattle (and maybe Magnolia) problem?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the same problems...Mine is one of the "first generation" 6412's -- I picked mine up as soon as they were available in 2004. Some people have said the upgrade hasn't affected them, so I wonder if it has something to do with older boxes...



I also have the first gen box (picked it up on Day One) and it's still fine. I was watching TV till 12:30 this morning and was able to set some new "season passes" and other recordings using the guide and search functions...


----------



## marcvh

I'm also in North Seattle (around Greenwood.) I had to call Comcast (again) this morning and have them hit the box (again), but the hit came within 10 minutes (they said the backlog was only about 15) and it seems to be working now. The 700 channels are showing up (for the first time) and digital simulcasting appears to be working on a lot of channels. Yay, I can finally watch a mediocre digital feed of Battlestar Galactica instead of a lousy analog feed!


This is a phase II model 6412; I've had it for around six months. Since this problem seems to have been associated with the deployment of digital simulcast, it's not surprising that people in areas that already had simulcating didn't experience this problem.


----------



## Kuyper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I find it uncomfortable to watch when it looks like things are a little out of proportion. I'm not sure why. I guess it makes me feel like reality has been twisted. I've tried watching TNT/HD since it got added, but I just can't watch a whole show.



you're correct about being unable to watch it like that! It's dreadful.


The worst is it *does* look like they're taking the P&S image and then applying what my PJ calls "Justify" - stretch the edges and leave the center sorta OK - but the whole image only has the SD lines of resolution and that then gets scaled to 720.


The result is unwatchable.


So is this a TNT issue, not an Comcast issue?


If so, how do we get hold of people at TNT to let them know how unacceptable this is?


'struth.... unbelievable....


----------



## netjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caropepe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rep said that they had the fix and have started pushing the fix out. He said that my box should get the update sometime in the next few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your update yet? I live a couple of miles north of you in Broadview (near Carkeek Park) and, as of this morning, still have the same symptoms as you. Perhaps this is a north Seattle (and maybe Magnolia) problem?
Click to expand...


As I left for work this morning around 8am, my box was still bad. I really hope it's fixed by the time I get home tonight...


----------



## macaw

What happened to NBC's hi-def? I used to see the news it in and now even as I watch the State of the Union, ABC and CBS are showing it in HD and NBC is not.


----------



## shawnifoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seattle_steve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the file. Unfortunately, same result: "tuning failed". Are you using the pcHdtv 3000 in Seattle proper with Comcast? Is anyone using the pcHdtv 3000 with Comcast in Seattle proper?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I am located in Snoqualmie but it should be the same. Are you using *azap* to tune the channels? Give me some more info and ill try and help. I am currently running a subversion of MythTV on Gentoo with that card on basic cable.


--

Shawn


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to NBC's hi-def? I used to see the news it in and now even as I watch the State of the Union, ABC and CBS are showing it in HD and NBC is not.



Same thing on OTA reception: KING-DT is showing in SD, while KOMO-DT and KIRO-DT are both in HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to NBC's hi-def? I used to see the news it in and now even as I watch the State of the Union, ABC and CBS are showing it in HD and NBC is not.



Presumably NBC doesn't have any HD cameras covering this.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Presumably NBC doesn't have any HD cameras covering this.



Strange, since I was under the impression there was "pool" camera coverage for things like this.


----------



## netjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I left for work this morning around 8am, my box was still bad. I really hope it's fixed by the time I get home tonight...



Bad news for me. I got home tonight around 6:30 pm, and my box is still bad. I called Comcast and got through to a rep pretty quickly. She confirmed that there were still problems. She said that "a few transformers blew" the other night that "affected the head end equipment". The affected head-end equipment then started screwing up some customers 6412's. The rep said that there were still "several hundred Seattle-area customers affected". She said she was attaching some kind of special flag to my account to be sure that it got attention. But no promises were made as to when my 6412 would be back to normal. The rep also mentioned that she was giving me some kind of credit on my account, which is nice.


Unlike my call last night where the rep said my 6412 should have been fixed in a few hours, the rep tonight ended the call telling me to call them again tomorrow morning if my DVR still was not fixed. Ugh.


----------



## macaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Strange, since I was under the impression there was "pool" camera coverage for things like this.



They are definately pool cameras. If you flip between ABC and CBS quickly you can see it's the exact same camera moving around.


I wonder what's up with NBC lately.


----------



## macaw

Scrubs just came on NBC. I don't normally watch this show but isn't it in HD usually?


----------



## ntaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news for me. I got home tonight around 6:30 pm, and my box is still bad. I called Comcast and got through to a rep pretty quickly. She confirmed that there were still problems. She said that "a few transformers blew" the other night that "affected the head end equipment". The affected head-end equipment then started screwing up some customers 6412's. The rep said that there were still "several hundred Seattle-area customers affected". She said she was attaching some kind of special flag to my account to be sure that it got attention. But no promises were made as to when my 6412 would be back to normal. The rep also mentioned that she was giving me some kind of credit on my account, which is nice.
> 
> 
> Unlike my call last night where the rep said my 6412 should have been fixed in a few hours, the rep tonight ended the call telling me to call them again tomorrow morning if my DVR still was not fixed. Ugh.



Pretty much the same for me. Called Comcast, got a credit without asking, they pretty much told me that all of Seattle is experiencing this and it isn't specific to my 6412. She said she wished she could give me an ETA, but couldn't because she didn't have one, they were just working on it.


If and when that thing comes back to life, if 24 from last isn't in my recorded shows, I'm going to be one ticked off dude. For those of you who might still have it in some form, please don't delete yet, I might pay for a copy.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntaylor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...If and when that thing comes back to life, if 24 from last isn't in my recorded shows, I'm going to be one ticked off dude. For those of you who might still have it in some form, please don't delete yet, I might pay for a copy.



Good luck on that. My 6412 screwed up the recording of 24 and I got nothing despite the MyDVR guide showing it as a 1:03 recording. 35 seconds into the recording it supposedly hit the "end". Fortunately, I was able to get someone to send it to one of my ReplayTVs. Too bad it's not HD or Dolby Digital. It sure better get the Super Bowl right!!!


Tim


----------



## marcvh

For what it's worth, after my box was fixed all of the recorded shows, including shows which recorded while it was messed up, were still there and worked fine. With luck, you also still have your 24. The only recording problems I experienced were on new digital simulcast channels which apparently aren't passed cleanly by the ground loop isolator I'd been using, but once I removed it they're fine.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scrubs just came on NBC. I don't normally watch this show but isn't it in HD usually?




Scrubs is not usually HD.


Regarding SOTU, just because there is an HD pool feed in Washington, doesn't mean everyone will carry it in HD. Transmission costs associated with HD are still 2-3x higher then SD, so NBC may have simply made a business decision to not broadcast in HD.


Then again, maybe someone at KING forgot to flip a switch. I doubt it, though.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe someone at KING forgot to flip a switch. I doubt it, though.



Why is that doubtful?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is that doubtful?




Never mind my above post. I see elsewhere on AVS that NBC did indeed do HD elsewhere in the country. Looks like KING was indeed asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Northwesterner

I was advised to post to this thread in regards to my concerns-








I can not believe Comcast in Seattle! I just want a Set Top Box to tune into local channels in HD ( I don't watch alot of tv and usually rent movies that I like) Therefor, I'm not in the market to watch alot of Cable TV.


Anyway, In order to get the Set Top Box I will need to pay $5 per month for the box pluse $10 installation fee AND subscribe to A Digital Cable Pakage anywhere from around $40-100 per month! - That will include an additional $27 installation fee.


I was told by another member:

_This doesn't right, I've never heard of a Comcast system that requires a Digital tier subscription to get the locals in HD. They come automatically with a Basic sub. I'll bet the CSR was thinking of a DVR which does usually require the minimum digital tier. I would call back and try again._


I state:


I ordered on line, (1) one set top box (not the DVR). On the next screen I'm now told to chose between two installation charges one for $10 or $15 depending on weather I will need a secound visit or not. After confirming my order of (1) One set top box and a (1) $10 installation fee, I'm now directed to an instant chat with a CSR to finallize the order. The CSR named Cindy (or something like that) says "you must also chose a Digital Cable Pakage through Comcast in order to complete your order" I say "What?" she says " I suggest you go back through the ordering process and chose a Digital Cable Pakage there in order to complete your order" I say "Thanks. Good bye."


I also know that if you get a pakage there is a $27 installation fee with that. (the prior $10 MAY be waved if your total intallation fee exceeds $19.95)


Should I contact the BBB? Any advice?


(The CSR specifically stated that I needed to order a DIGITAL cable pakage.)


I was advised by the same form member:

_I would go to the local thread for your area and post these 2 posts there. I'm sure someone there will be able to answer your questions. My advice would be to call on the phone, or go to the Comcast office. I would not do it online or through a CSR chat._


So this is where I'm at in the world right now


----------



## Rico66

Note that comcast does not encrypt HD locals, so any QAM tuner can receive those.


I assume that you don't have a QAM tuner in your TV. But you can still buy a stand-alone tuner (I think you can get those for less than $200)


So buying a tuner is a much cheaper option, if you're just interested in the locals. Obviously it is unknown, whether comcast would encrypt these channels at some stage, but right now that's not the case.


----------



## Malcolm_B

TNT in HD on 662?! Gotta go check this out, and why do messages only come to my old analog box?!!


Yep, it's there. Now if they will show 'Salem's Lot again in HD...


----------



## eljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Northwesterner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, In order to get the Set Top Box I will need to pay $5 per month for the box pluse $10 installation fee AND subscribe to A Digital Cable Pakage anywhere from around $40-100 per month! - That will include an additional $27 installation fee.



I did a similar upgrade after I bought my HDTV. As far as equipment or service changes, I refuse to deal with Comcast's online system, or even phone reps anymore. Just go into one of their customer service centers and talk to them directly.


I originally had basic (non-digital) cable service. After getting my HDTV, I just went into the service center, they gave me a digital HDTV box and the only charge was for the box ($5 more a month if you have DIGITAL cable, but if you have basic cable, it's actually $6.75 more a month instead of $5 for whatever reasons). No installation fees.


Later I decided to get the dual-tuner DVR box instead. Took back the HDTV box, exchanged it for the DVR box. In order to get the DVR, I DID have to upgrade to the Digital Classic package, as well as pay $9.95 a month for the DVR box (though that's only a few dollars more than the $6.75 I was paying for the HDTV box). Again, no installation fees. The reps at the N. Seattle customer service center knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## netjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news for me. I got home tonight around 6:30 pm, and my box is still bad. ... the rep tonight ended the call telling me to call them again tomorrow morning if my DVR still was not fixed.



So as I left for work this morning around 8am, my 6412 was mostly back to normal. I've got all the on-screen displays, I can see my recorded shows, etc. The only remaining problem is that ch 2-13 are black with no audio except channel 8 (Discovery). At least I can get the HD equivalents up on 104-113.


Called Comcast this afternoon, they said they schedule another reset/load for my box in the next few hours.


I bet this has something to do with the conversion of the analogs to digital. BTW, I now see channels up in the 730+ range that (I assume) are the original "analog" versions. For example, I see a 738 which is TLC which matches up with 38. I would expect to see 702-713, but I don't. So I think there's still a few kinks with the channel migration.


At least I've got the on-screen and the HD equivalents. I was starting to get nervous about being able to record the season opener for Survivor on Thurs night (I hope I'm not speaking too soon...)


----------



## Savman

I believe someone in the thread said that analog locals would not be relocated to the 700s like the other channels.


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Savman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe someone in the thread said that analog locals would not be relocated to the 700s like the other channels.



Some are, some aren't. What is weird is that there are digital SD versions of all of them. If you have a QAM tuner, here's the channels which can be tuned via QAM but are not currently mapped on my cable box (in the North Seattle area where digital simulcast was just rolled out Monday.)


2 (NWCN): 79-2

3 (KWPX): 79-3

4 (KOMO): 79-4

5 (KING): 79-5

6 (KONG): 79-1

7 (KIRO): 80-8

10 (KTWB): 79-7

11 (KSTW): 79-8

12 (KBTC): 79-9

13 (KCPQ): 80-7


What's strange is that channel 8 and 9 do seem to be mapped, but not any of the others in the 2-13 range. Don't know if this is a permanent state of affairs or just a phased deployment; it seems sort of silly to have a digital SD feed which isn't mapped to anything.


The other thing that's strange is that there's no "message from Comcast" announcing the change. If I weren't an avid reader of forums I would have no idea what the heck happened.


----------



## wareagle

We've had digital simulcast in Bellevue since 12/19/05.


Channels 2-70, 74-78, 96, 98, and 99 are digital (with the box).


Channels 708, 709, 716, 717, 719, 721-728, 730-770, 774, 776-778, 796, 798, and 799 are the analog equivalents, and the rest of the digitals have no analog equivalents in the 700 range.


Channel 90 is the analog version of 9, and apparently was added for guide purposes.


Once your ADS is complete, all the digital channels should be mapped to the 2-99 area. For some reason known only to Comcast, some analog equivalents will not appear in the 702-799 area.


I certainly wouldn't rely on Comcast to provide messages about changes (other than PPV wrestling announcements).


----------



## distantmantra

Did anyone else stumble upon channel 117 yesterday? It was a camera feed from SeaTac airport. It's gone now, but I wonder why that was up for 12 hours or so.


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Did anyone else stumble upon channel 117 yesterday? It was a camera feed from SeaTac airport. It's gone now, but I wonder why that was up for 12 hours or so.



yes, when the state of the union address was going on, KIRO used 117 for the news, until the speech was over, then it went back to 107...my guess is it was showing the seatac feed to keep the channel open...


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, when the state of the union address was going on, KIRO used 117 for the news, until the speech was over, then it went back to 107...my guess is it was showing the seatac feed to keep the channel open...



Based on what you described seeing, 117 was KIRO SD. It's been on for a week or so on QAM 89-13 and on for a year or two on OTA 7-2. It identifies briefly at the top of each hour as KIRO 7 SD. There's a replay of the 6:00PM news at 7:00 every night, and countless hours of the terminal at the airport.


----------



## tonyreynolds

New Comcast Digital user here...


How do I enter more than two digits for a channel with the remote keypad?


Stupid question, but I can use the up and down key to get into the upper channels, and I can use the On Demand feature to select a program. I have a DCT6200.


Tony


----------



## Nausicaa

It should allow you to enter three digits in succession. My 6412's does.


----------



## wareagle

Try entering a leading 0 for two-digit numbers (033 instead of 33).


----------



## tonyreynolds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Northwesterner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was advised to post to this thread in regards to my concerns---



I was in a similar situation, but sent my wife into the Greenwood Comcast Store (94th and Aurora) to pick up an HD box and order Digital Classic. I had been told on the phone with them that it would take 2 weeks for installation unless I came in...


Good news is that the HD Motorola box is easy ti set up, the picture on my 27" non-HD TV is better than it's ever been.


Tony


----------



## seaflipper

Anyone know what channel 181 is going to be used for?


For that past couple of days it has been broadcast a page with a static INHD logo and just some background music...


Any ideas?


----------



## tonyreynolds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It should allow you to enter three digits in succession. My 6412's does.



The three-digit input only works on certain channels...


My wife is stopping by the Comcast Store today to get a programming guide.


Tony


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on what you described seeing, 117 was KIRO SD. It's been on for a week or so on QAM 89-13 and on for a year or two on OTA 7-2. It identifies briefly at the top of each hour as KIRO 7 SD. There's a replay of the 6:00PM news at 7:00 every night, and countless hours of the terminal at the airport.



AKA Waste of Bandwidth. I wish these stations that multicast would just turn off the broadcast when they aren't using it. I've noticed on stations that have these, i.e. KIRO, KCTS, and KING, when there is fast paced action on their main HD channel you get compression artifacts, where as on stations that do not multicast, i.e. KOMO and KCPQ, you do not get this.


----------



## wareagle

A supposedly reliable source posted this on the AVS San Francisco Comcast HD forum:


"Universal HD is launching in the bay area on Feb 9th!"


Of course, this may mean nothing at all with respect to Seattle.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A supposedly reliable source posted this on the AVS San Francisco Comcast HD forum:
> 
> 
> "Universal HD is launching in the bay area on Feb 9th!"
> 
> 
> Of course, this may mean nothing at all with respect to Seattle.



But I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case, that's what channel 181 is probably for. With Dish launching expanded HD lineups this week, Comcast has got to compete. Dish has "24-27" HD channels depending upon what you count, Comcast about 18.


Adding HD Universal on Feb 9th would be perfect timing for the Winter Olympics since HD Universal is the parent of NBC and HD Universal is going to have all kinds of HD content for the Olympics this year...


Cool! I hope this is true and applies to Seattle!


----------



## wareagle

Too bad we no longer have any reliable sources here.


----------



## jimre

If I were to bring one of my 6200 boxes over to a friend's Super Bowl party (who has cable, but no HD receivers), and plug it into his cable - would it still work? This would still be on the Seattle Eastside.


Is my box somehow tied to my particular neighborhood node? Would Comcast have to re-activate it or something?


Just curious...


----------



## GeorgeHolland

What are the video and audio outputs on the dual tuner HD DVR Comcast's Auburn, WA office is likely to bring out? I see references from searching this thread to HDMI but the Motorola web page shows DVI out. I need to order some cables to prepare for a plasma installation. If it is HDMI, I assume the coax and/or optical SPDIF audio outputs still work? I don't plan on hooking any speakers through the Plasma.


Thanks.


----------



## Nausicaa

My 6412 has component (RCAx3) and DVI. Since my DVD player has HDMI, I use the DVI input on my Toshiba 34" CRT with it and use component for the 6412.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

Thanks. I just called Comcast. A tech mentioned the new Dual Tuner HD DVR is a 3412 and has HDMI out. I'll go back and check Motorola's web page.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 6412 has component (RCAx3) and DVI. Since my DVD player has HDMI, I use the DVI input on my Toshiba 34" CRT with it and use component for the 6412.



I orignally used the component outputs from my 6412. Then later I upgraded to using the DVI output to my HDMI input on my Panasonic 42"


Frankly, I can not tell the difference. So use either component- or DVI output to either DVI or HDMI imput (depending upon your plasma's inputs).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeHolland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just called Comcast. A tech mentioned the new Dual Tuner HD DVR is a 3412 and has HDMI out. I'll go back and check Motorola's web page.



As long as your area is upgraded to digital simulcast (DS), the 3412 should work fine. It's like a 6412 with no analog tuner or MPEG2 encoder.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeHolland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just called Comcast. A tech mentioned the new Dual Tuner HD DVR is a 3412 and has HDMI out. I'll go back and check Motorola's web page.



This is very interesting. Here is the exact product dcescription posted by Motorola:



> Quote:
> DCT3400
> 
> 
> 
> The Motorola DCT3400 Series set-top combines the extraordinary features of digital cable - the seemingly endless programming options, interactive program guides (IPG), Video on Demand (VOD), and commercial-free, CD quality music - with dual-tuner all-digital video recording (DVR) for watch and record capability as well as the incredible picture quality of high-definition television (HDTV). The DCT3400 Series all-digital set-tops offer advanced capabilities including a high-end, high-performance microprocessor, expanded memory, enhanced graphics, and a full range of audio and visual inputs and outputs, offering service providers a quick and cost-effective way of realizing the benefits of an all-digital network. Benefits include increased bandwidth for HD and VOD content, on-demand information and entertainment services and content encryption to reduce theft of video services.
> 
> 
> The DCT3400 Series set-tops are designed for use as an all-digital platform. They do not support tuning analog channels on the cable plant.
> 
> 
> The DCT6400 Series set-top includes a full range of industry standard connectors for video, audio and data applications through USB 2.0, HDMI digital audio/video interfaces (replaces DVI) and a SATA connector for additional DVR capacity with an external hard drive.



I got very excited when reading the last paragraph that mentions a SATA connector and a USB port- finally a way to increase HD recording storage.


But then a closer reading indicates that this prargraph is referring to the 6400 series, which, as we know, does not have USB support or a SATA connector.


SO I am not sure what is going on-- perhaps the 6400 in the last paragraph of the quote was a typo??


----------



## wareagle

I believe the latest (Phase 3) version of the 6412 has both HDMI and SATA (and USB), but the SATA and USB are not active. So Motorola is correct about the hardware, but Comcast is not enabling it.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I found this. Looks like I have some reading to do.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2&page=1&pp=30


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the latest (Phase 3) version of the 6412 has both HDMI and SATA (and USB), but the SATA and USB are not active. So Motorola is correct about the hardware, but Comcast is not enabling it.



Just to clarify- the last paragraph quoted above that is titled 3412 features refers to the 6412. So the confusion is 1)this paragraph was inadventantly placed in the 3412 description; or 2)the paragraph is correctly placed, but refers to the 6412 by error


----------



## burger23

A quick review on the AVS link-- all units are using the iGuide.

So does this mean the 3412 will work with Microsoft software?


I see that wareagle has posted over on the 3412 Forum-- Any comments?


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A quick review on the AVS link-- all units are using the iGuide.
> 
> So does this mean the 3412 will work with Microsoft software?
> 
> 
> I see that wareagle has posted over on the 3412 Forum-- Any comments?



I have the 3412 and it uses the "Microsoft Enhanced" guide.


----------



## jimre

All HD-capable receivers (5100, 6200, 6412, 3412) in the Puget Sound area use the MSTV software, as far as I know. I just got something in the mail from Comcast the other day that says they're rolling out the MSTV guide to the non-HD DCT2000 boxes now, too.


----------



## wareagle

Does anyone here have any clue as to what the future holds for the MSFT guide? It seems to have no more problems than the iGuide (perhaps fewer), and as far as features go, the ability to edit unwanted channels out beats the 30-second skip function (personal preference). But if it continues to be limited to our lovely little corner of the nation, how long can it survive?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3412 and it uses the "Microsoft Enhanced" guide.



Does your box have a functional SATA connection and/or USB port?


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your box have a functional SATA connection and/or USB port?



That's a question I can't answer. The ports are there, for sure. But I have no way of testing to see if they work...sorry


----------



## seaflipper

FYI you guys, channel 181 is running HD NFL right now. There is an excellent NFL Films presentation about the Hawks versus the Panthers. I don't usually get NFL Net on 181 so this is nice...


----------



## WiFi-Spy

so are the 3412's out in the seattle area yet?


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so are the 3412's out in the seattle area yet?



Yes, I have had one for 3 weeks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so are the 3412's out in the seattle area yet?



Only in those areas with digital simulcast. Remember, no analog tuner....


Looks like Seattle proper just got DS a couple days ago (maybe - did it ever finish upgrading properly?) so 3412s should be soon behind.


----------



## burger23

Sorry to report that all Seattle proper does NOT have digital simulcast yet. I live in Magnolia and we do not have it.


Hopefully someone who reads this Forum, and who has the 3412, will try it with a USB hard drive, or a external SATA hard drive, and let us know if that feature (additional hard drive storage) is activated on the 3412 box.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone who reads this Forum, and who has the 3412, will try it with a USB hard drive, or a external SATA hard drive, and let us know if that feature (additional hard drive storage) is activated on the 3412 box.



I'm sure we would've heard about it by now if that were the case. I don't have a 3412, but what I see on the 3412 forum would indicate that Comcast has no current plans to provide for external storage.


----------



## wareagle

There are postings on this forum
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=639557 

indicating signs of Universal HD in other areas.


Customers with QAM tuners might see if there are any hints in Seattle.


----------



## zachula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else stumble upon channel 117 yesterday? It was a camera feed from SeaTac airport. It's gone now, but I wonder why that was up for 12 hours or so.



That is KIROs second digital channel (shows up as 7.2 when i use my antenna). Sometine it has a video feed from SEATAC, other times it shows the tower cam view of the space needle and downtown. Occasionally it shows KIRO news too.


----------



## chipvideo

It seems to me that it is a bit rate issue. Only happens durring high explosion or fast moving scenes. Doesn't matter whether it is going through the set top box or my cablecard connection. Never had this much with dish. The one thing however is that the picture looks way better than the same hdtv channels on dish, it just happens to have massive blocking durring high bit rate scenes. Is it possible that comcast is lowering the bit rate in my area? I had a guy come out and everything looked good as far as strengths. Or did hbo cinemax and starz start sending out reduced bit rate quality for their hd channels.


----------



## scottiemc24

Hi,


I bought a JVC LT-40FH96 recently. I would like to upgrade to Comcast Digital Classic for more HD channels like ESPN and TNT. My question is: Do they sell Cablecards because my TV is Digital Cable Ready?


Thanks


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they sell Cablecards because my TV is Digital Cable Ready?
> 
> 
> Thanks



They do. Someone who has one may tell you how well it works.


----------



## pthack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They do. Someone who has one may tell you how well it works.




Does anyone with a Cablecard know if you're supposed to get the Digital Extra (or Digital Sports) Tier or TNT-HD?


I have one (plugged into a Philips 32"LCD), and have un-plugged the set, and done everything else I coud think of to reset it, but I don't get those...


The channels for the Digital Extra Tier (speed, fox college sports, Outdoor) show up, but nothing but black screen.....TNT-HD (662) doesn't even show up in the channel list....(all these work fine on the 6412 box).


If you do get it, I guess this becomes a Comcast issue (not enabling this card for all the subscribed tiers.....).


----------



## Johnps

I noticed that as of yesterday (Sunday 2/5) that TNT HD is now available on 602.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pthack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channels for the Digital Extra Tier (speed, fox college sports, Outdoor) show up, but nothing but black screen.....



Speed is included in Basic Cable. You don't even need Digital.


(Less than 34 days until the first Formula One race.)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that as of yesterday (Sunday 2/5) that TNT HD is now available on 602.



Do you mean 662? 602 is part of a Spanish package (FSE), and TNT-HD has been on 662 for the past two weeks.


----------



## easp

I apologize if this has been addressed already, I searched the thread and scanned dozens of pages of posts and didn't see anyone else talking about it, but it's entirely possible I missed something.


What I'm wondering is how the quality of the HD video from comcast of local stations compare to the OTA HD broadcasts from the same sources. We've got comcasts basic cable package and rented one of the HD boxes to use with our HD ready set to watch the unencrypted HD chanels. Things look pretty good, but I'm wondering how it compares to the same content received OTA. Unfortunately, our signal situation is such that we'd have to put a good deal of effort into an antenna setup before we could see for ourselves, so I wonder what other people's experience is?


Is the comcast delivered HD as good as the OTA HD you get with a good antenna? Or is comcast doing a requant on the bitstream it gets from the local broadcasters before sending it out on the system in order to save bandwidth? Thanks!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been addressed already, I searched the thread and scanned dozens of pages of posts and didn't see anyone else talking about it, but it's entirely possible I missed something.
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is how the quality of the HD video from comcast of local stations compare to the OTA HD broadcasts from the same sources. We've got comcasts basic cable package and rented one of the HD boxes to use with our HD ready set to watch the unencrypted HD chanels. Things look pretty good, but I'm wondering how it compares to the same content received OTA. Unfortunately, our signal situation is such that we'd have to put a good deal of effort into an antenna setup before we could see for ourselves, so I wonder what other people's experience is?
> 
> 
> Is the comcast delivered HD as good as the OTA HD you get with a good antenna? Or is comcast doing a requant on the bitstream it gets from the local broadcasters before sending it out on the system in order to save bandwidth? Thanks!



Comcast sends out the exact same bitstream they receive from local affiliates - for better or worse.


----------



## easp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast sends out the exact same bitstream they receive from local affiliates - for better or worse.



Thanks! That's good to know.


----------



## jhachey

I trade emails from time-to-time with a senior local person at Comcast. I quiz him a lot about what's happening in HD and he never fails to respond politely, although his responses are mostly of the "no comment" variety. However, I keep sending him emails, if only to let him know that there is a die-hard HD community here.


Last week, I quizzed him about whether or not we would have UHD in time for the Olympics. Today, I got the following response:


> Quote:
> In reference to the Olympics, we are working through some details but I hope to have some good news for you later in the week.



Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## wareagle

Apparently our local Comcast management hasn't a clue when it comes to promoting their product.


----------



## jimre

You expect him to "promote" something that may or may not be a done deal?


----------



## wareagle

When did you first hear from Comcast about TNT-HD -- assuming you have heard anything?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did you first hear from Comcast about TNT-HD -- assuming you have heard anything?



Sorry, that's another topic: general Comcast incompetence. I thought you were specifically responding to the post directly above yours, regarding the UHD deal that may or may not happen in time for the Olympics. You can't fault them for not announcing something they're obivously scrambling to make happen. This case is bad planning & deployment, not bad promotion.


In the general case, Comcast news usually comes in the mail with my bill, although it normally hits the garbage can way before I read them. They used to do more online messages informing us about what's happening, but I think they pretty much abandoned this here in Seattle - notably since the MSFT TV platform didn't support these messages at all for something like 6 months after they rolled it out. Remember the furor when they finally re-enabled this feature, and the very first thing they advertised was a special on porno films?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is KIROs second digital channel (shows up as 7.2 when i use my antenna). Sometine it has a video feed from SEATAC, other times it shows the tower cam view of the space needle and downtown. Occasionally it shows KIRO news too.



I'm getting it on 89-13 QAM but channel 117 is not a channel that my box recognizes at all.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did you first hear from Comcast about TNT-HD -- assuming you have heard anything?



I got an email on Friday January 20 that TNT-HD would be arriving on Monday January 23. By then, all of us had seen TNT turn up temporarily on channel 800 and somebody had already posted that TNT-HD would be arriving on the 23rd.


That was pretty typical of the sort of info I have gotten from this person - he only shares info when Comcast is ready to go public with it anyway. I really can't blame him for that.


----------



## chipvideo

Not the same white screen as has been the last week.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

any sightings of Universal HD on QAM ?


----------



## pthack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speed is included in Basic Cable. You don't even need Digital.
> 
> 
> (Less than 34 days until the first Formula One race.)




Not in Olympia....it's on 408, and only available as part of the additional Digital Extra ($5.99) or Digital Sports ($4.99) tier.


----------



## Nausicaa

It used to be part of Digital Gold in Bellevue (~$50), but then went to the basic package a few years back.


And yup, can't wait for F1!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It used to be part of Digital Gold in Bellevue (~$50), but then went to the basic package a few years back.
> 
> 
> And yup, can't wait for F1!



Glad I'm not in Olympia. I don't recall it ever being digital (pre-ADS). Must've been during my foolish foray into D*.


F1 -- even the qualifying may be interesting this year.


----------



## EQ2Freak

I am sure that all of my problems have been addressed somewhere...but 210 pages...whew..


I just bought a RP Hitachi 51" TV.

I have basic limited cable.

I have some issues.

For instance, I watched the Superbowl and it looked awesome! I mean awesome! I watched it on the HD feed.


But when I go to other HD channels they are grainy and digitized most of the time. I watched CSI Miami last night and on the normal channel 7? it was OK. Not the greatest pic. Very fuzzy. On the digital channel the picture was again ok. On the HD channel the pic rocked but the audio was very out of sync.



When we went to watch Spike the pic was so bad I wanted to cry.


My theories are some of the following:


I don't have 'digital' cable so I am getting a weak signal?


The tuner in my TV is weak and a cable box or external tuner would be better?


there were some problems in my neighborhood so I may be padded?


Non-digital channels will always look like garbage?


Any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## keithaxis

On a 51 inch set most comcast channels will look very poor..on my 64 inch they look soft, blurry, and a variety of other terms I shall not use..but the HD is great...


Take a small photo that is already marginal and blow it up to 10 times its size..it will look pretty awful and that is what you get on a large set when not viewing HD or good digital...


I used to watch food tv every single day..since 2000 when I got my hd set I have probably watched it 10 times...all due too such a terrible picture...I do watch it upstairs on small 27" set though and it looks good there....


----------



## Budget_HT

I can remember when a 27" TV was BIG.


----------



## jhachey

From my source:


> Quote:
> Wanted to drop you a quick note in reference to the Olympics. We will be airing UHD's Olympics coverage on channel 665. For the period of the Olympics we will we pre-empting INHD2.



As Comcast is pre-empting INHD2, I'm guessing we lose UHD after the Olympics.


----------



## DarthGak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my source:
> 
> 
> As Comcast is pre-empting INHD2, I'm guessing we lose UHD after the Olympics.



That sucks. Battlestar Galactica is the primary reason I cared for UHD. And INHD2 is the "good" INHD channel as far as I am concerned.


Meanwhile channel 181 plays absolutely nothing(in HD!). Its just sitting there soaking up bandwidth.


I am pretty sure the seattle comcast policies are generated by the same random decision making software that the airlines use.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthGak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And INHD2 is the "good" INHD channel as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



You'd think they'd preempt the "sports" INHD for sports.


----------



## seaflipper

I got back last night from being out of town over the weekend. I had setup my 3412 to record all the Superbowl stuff & 24 on Monday night. NOTHING got recorded. I specifically deleted a bunch of stuff off the DVR right before I left so that I had plenty of space (only 3% used when I left). Only one regularly scheduled program (JoJo's circus for the kids) got recorded Sunday morning, and then after that nothing got recorded again.


When I woke up this morning, a kids show I have scheduled to be recorded at 8am wasn't recording, UNITL I turned on the DVR. Then it started (3 minutes late of course).


Any idea what is going on here? Do I need to reset this thing, and if so, how?


Thanks


----------



## wareagle

Don't turn off the DVR.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't turn off the DVR.



Don't turn it off? Ever?


I have had it turned off for most of the time I have had it (3 weeks) and never had a problem with it recording when turned off...


Or is this a known problem?


----------



## wareagle

Sometimes you have to turn it off, but don't leave it off -- especially if you're expecting it to turn on for recording. It will prevent a lot of headaches.


----------



## Nausicaa

I never had a problem leaving it off, either, but many have reported leaving it on all the time seems to make some of the issues they have go away.


Also, the unit is essentially "on" all the time, anyway (the HDD and CPU are always getting power). So leaving it formally "on" isn't going to increase power usage that much.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never had a problem leaving it off, either, but many have reported leaving it on all the time seems to make some of the issues they have go away.
> 
> 
> Also, the unit is essentially "on" all the time, anyway (the HDD and CPU are always getting power). So leaving it formally "on" isn't going to increase power usage that much.



I kind of figured that. Just have to change the settings in my Harmony remote to leave it on. No biggee...


But, of course, I want to know why this happened. Leaving the device turned on is not part of the "features" of the DVR, it's not working as expected if you have to do that to make it work! I am pretty sure it is related to a "series" of shows I had recorded. In order to make more space on my DVR I deleted a bunch of shows that were in the series of recorded shows. The last show to record correctly was one of those shows. My guess is that somewere in the logic of the software there is a bug when you delete a show recorded as part of a series and then the DVR tries to record a show it had previously recorded (and then I deleted).


I deleted both series of shows and am going to test and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## ddz

pthack - I just signed up for Digital plus and got both a cablecard and moto 6200. I called Comcast because I wasn't seeing TNT-HD on the cablecard or the 6200 and they sent a reset signal to both to get them working. Prior to the reset I was able to see all the HD feeds except TNT.


For everyone out there who has been thinking about cablecard, get it. It doesn't cost a thing and the signal quality on all channels is superior to the stuff coming out of the box. I'm keeping the box as well for the guide info but when I want a great feed I switch to the cablecard.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For everyone out there who has been thinking about cablecard, get it. It doesn't cost a thing and the signal quality on all channels is superior to the stuff coming out of the box. I'm keeping the box as well for the guide info but when I want a great feed I switch to the cablecard.



Are you talking about just HD, or SD as well?


----------



## burger23

A cable card is little more than an encrypted key that unlocks content- has nothing to do with quality. Think of it as a key that unlocks a door. A set top box also unlocks the same door- but in addition, also allows the customer to order ON DEMAND features where 2-way communication is necessary (Cable cards are only one-way-downstream from Comcast to the consumer). Industry is still fighting about what standard to use on 2-way cable cards- it will be years before they decide.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kind of figured that. Just have to change the settings in my Harmony remote to leave it on. No biggee...
> 
> 
> But, of course, I want to know why this happened. Leaving the device turned on is not part of the "features" of the DVR, it's not working as expected if you have to do that to make it work! I am pretty sure it is related to a "series" of shows I had recorded. In order to make more space on my DVR I deleted a bunch of shows that were in the series of recorded shows. The last show to record correctly was one of those shows. My guess is that somewere in the logic of the software there is a bug when you delete a show recorded as part of a series and then the DVR tries to record a show it had previously recorded (and then I deleted).
> 
> 
> I deleted both series of shows and am going to test and see if that fixes the problem.




More likely the bug is in the logic that awakens the DVR to record, since you said it started to record as soon as you turned it on.


I know it isn't supposed to matter whether you leave it on or off, but leaving it on is a relatively painless workaround, and seems to avoid problems beforehand.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is a bit rate issue. Only happens durring high explosion or fast moving scenes. Doesn't matter whether it is going through the set top box or my cablecard connection. Never had this much with dish. The one thing however is that the picture looks way better than the same hdtv channels on dish, it just happens to have massive blocking durring high bit rate scenes. Is it possible that comcast is lowering the bit rate in my area? I had a guy come out and everything looked good as far as strengths. Or did hbo cinemax and starz start sending out reduced bit rate quality for their hd channels.



So nobody on this board sees any macroblocking on the premium hd movie channels? HBO,STARZ,MAX hdtv channels all macroblocking horribly on high bit rate scenes for me. I thought that comcast had a policy to not touch the hd feeds as it is sent out to them from the networks. I must say that it seems as though they are capping the bit rate not to exceed a certian level. I came from dish and I must say they didn't have macroblocking on the same movies, but dish had a much lesser looking quality on non high bit rate scenes. So what is it. Is comcast capping the bit rate or just lowering the whole damn thing.


----------



## wareagle

My box actually got a message from Comcast today:


"From 2/10 to 2/27, watch live NBC Universal Hi-Def coverage of the 2006 Torino winter Olympic Games on channel 665. The INHD2 network will return to channel 665 on 2/28."



No word on whether UHD will ever be carried fulltime on its own channel.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A cable card is little more than an encrypted key that unlocks content- has nothing to do with quality. Think of it as a key that unlocks a door. A set top box also unlocks the same door- but in addition, also allows the customer to order ON DEMAND features where 2-way communication is necessary (Cable cards are only one-way-downstream from Comcast to the consumer). Industry is still fighting about what standard to use on 2-way cable cards- it will be years before they decide.



One the best articles I've seen about CableCARD is here.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box actually got a message from Comcast today:
> 
> 
> "From 2/10 to 2/27, watch live NBC Universal Hi-Def coverage of the 2006 Torino winter Olympic Games on channel 665. The INHD2 network will return to channel 665 on 2/28."
> 
> 
> 
> No word on whether UHD will ever be carried fulltime on its own channel.



If it is, I'm guessing it won't be any time soon.


C'mon Comcast, get rid of NFL Network HD. One hour of programming a week is not maximizing your bandwidth.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it is, I'm guessing it won't be any time soon.
> 
> 
> C'mon Comcast, get rid of NFL Network HD. One hour of programming a week is not maximizing your bandwidth.




(Especially since we never know when that hour might be!)


You think we could get NBC to twist KING's arm to give up KONG-HD for UHD?


----------



## wareagle

Titan TV web site is on top of things. They have a UPN schedule listed on 665 (along with INHD2). I wonder if our guide will have the schedule (could come in handy for recording those 4AM events). Silly me!


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (Especially since we never know when that hour might be!)
> 
> 
> You think we could get NBC to twist KING's arm to give up KONG-HD for UHD?



I've never seen any HD content on KONG.


And the 2% of King's daily newscasts don't count.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've never seen any HD content on KONG.
> 
> 
> And the 2% of King's daily newscasts don't count.



The schedule indicates they show reruns of Evening Magazine and Northwest Backroads in HD. I wouldn't know.


Maybe we could convince them to have some NBC station other than KING send them HD recordings of SNL for replay.


----------



## biz_qwik

I too am having MAJOR issues with my 6412. I have owned it since the first week available and NEVER had a recording problem. Just this week it now has dropped random scheduled shows......not recorded shows......etc. Today I got home and looked for the red light and low and behold NOT RECORDING. I hit power and it instantly started recording


I have NEVER left the power on the box and NEVER had a problem till this week. This is with near daily recordings.


I called Comcast and they took attitude with me and said I didn't get recordings for years with the box off and I am mistaken.....PISSED me OFF!! They then said, "Oh you should never turn off your cable box. Who told you to do that???"



Chris........I DEFINATLY see the mjor macroblocking in explosions and really high speed pans. I have seen this since I've had Hd Comcast service.....especially on HBO.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So nobody on this board sees any macroblocking on the premium hd movie channels? HBO,STARZ,MAX hdtv channels all macroblocking horribly on high bit rate scenes for me. I thought that comcast had a policy to not touch the hd feeds as it is sent out to them from the networks. I must say that it seems as though they are capping the bit rate not to exceed a certian level. I came from dish and I must say they didn't have macroblocking on the same movies, but dish had a much lesser looking quality on non high bit rate scenes. So what is it. Is comcast capping the bit rate or just lowering the whole damn thing.



Ah - the old "Comcast is secretly lowering my bitrate" conspiracy theory! I think there have been dozens of discussions about this in many AVS forums, like this one specific to Seattle. . My opinion - you're seeing compression artifacts introduced at the source (eg, HBO) and Comcast is simply passing the bitstream thru as they receive it. Officially, that's supposed to be Comcast's corporate policy. Makes sense to me - AFAIK, they don't squeeze more than 2 HD channels into a single QAM-256 slot, which means there should be a full 19 Mbit/sec available for each.


----------



## jimre

Also, it seems that HBO itself (and presumably Starz/Showtime as well) sometimes raises or lowers their own bitrates at different times of the day - even for the same movie. See this post .


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah - the old "Comcast is secretly lowering my bitrate" conspiracy theory! I think there have been dozens of discussions about this in many AVS forums, like this one specific to Seattle. . My opinion - you're seeing compression artifacts introduced at the source (eg, HBO) and Comcast is simply passing the bitstream thru as they receive it. Officially, that's supposed to be Comcast's corporate policy. Makes sense to me - AFAIK, they don't squeeze more than 2 HD channels into a single QAM-256 slot, which means there should be a full 19 Mbit/sec available for each.




UMM. Well then I guess I should get way less than 20 hours HD on my 3412. I am getting 20 hours. So that means the bitrate is not even close to 12. I think they are squeezing it. I never had macroblocking with dish. That is with a bitrate of under 12 on hbo on the 110 sat.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UMM. Well then I guess I should get way less than 20 hours HD on my 3412. I am getting 20 hours. So that means the bitrate is not even close to 12. I think they are squeezing it. I never had macroblocking with dish. That is with a bitrate of under 12 on hbo on the 110 sat.



Right. They have to compress the 12 Mbit/sec HBO feed to fit into their 19 Mbit/sec slot. And of course they only do this with the premium channels you pay them extra for. All makes perfect sense to me.....


And what's up with the math? I'm no math whiz, but it seems to me a 120GB drive holds closer to 22 hours of 12 Mbit/sec programming:


12 Mbit/sec * 60 sec * 60 min = 43,200 Mbit/hour

/ 8 = 5400 MBytes/hour = 5.4 GBytes/hour

120/5.4 = 22.22 hours


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So nobody on this board sees any macroblocking on the premium hd movie channels? HBO,STARZ,MAX hdtv channels all macroblocking horribly on high bit rate scenes for me. I thought that comcast had a policy to not touch the hd feeds as it is sent out to them from the networks. I must say that it seems as though they are capping the bit rate not to exceed a certian level. I came from dish and I must say they didn't have macroblocking on the same movies, but dish had a much lesser looking quality on non high bit rate scenes. So what is it. Is comcast capping the bit rate or just lowering the whole damn thing.



I get that sometimes, but most noticeably on KCTS-HD. I don't know if it's Comcast or the source and have never persued it. I am interested in what, if anything, you find out.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right. They have to compress the 12 Mbit/sec HBO feed to fit into their 19 Mbit/sec slot. And of course they only do this with the premium channels you pay them extra for. All makes perfect sense to me.....
> 
> 
> And what's up with the math? I'm no math whiz, but it seems to me a 120GB drive holds closer to 22 hours of 12 Mbit/sec programming:
> 
> 
> 12 Mbit/sec * 60 sec * 60 min = 43,200 Mbit/hour
> 
> / 8 = 5400 MBytes/hour = 5.4 GBytes/hour
> 
> 120/5.4 = 22.22 hours




Actually the hdd in the recorder is only 110 for recording dvr. The rest is for system and vod stuff.


I was just making an example as it says on the website that you can record up to 15 hours of hd content. I am getting at least 20 hours no matter what hd channel I am recording. I mean my dvd's don't macroblock like this hd channels do. In fact my dvd's don't macroblock much at all. When it macroblocks heavy it looks like the t.v. is more like 128x72 rather than 1280x720. I do know that in my area they have had problems. In fact the guy said that a very large portion of the Seattle market for comcast is having problems. They wouldn't tell me what it is. I do notice however that my area just recently went ads. Does that mean anything. Also my area was a former ATT system. I do read that comcast does compress in some areas only because they aren't up to snuff yet. A few big wigs on these message boards confirm that. I have already had a tech come out once and couldn't find anything. I do have to say that without the macroblocking the picture is way better than dish. Just strange how all the complex scenes have major macroblocking.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually the hdd in the recorder is only 110 for recording dvr. The rest is for system and vod stuff.



Well, then your box is behaving perfectly. 110 GB should hold almost exactly 20 hours of 12 Mbit/sec HBO.


> Quote:
> I was just making an example as it says on the website that you can record up to 15 hours of hd content.



15 hours is probably a good estimate for most HD programming with a higher average bitrate (say, 16-17 Mbit/sec). HBO is notororious for having among the lowest bitrates for "HD" programming, so more of it fits on your hard drive.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, then your box is behaving perfectly. 110 GB should hold almost exactly 20 hours of 12 Mbit/sec HBO. 15 hours is probably a good estimate for most HD programming with a higher average bitrate (say, 16-17 Mbit/sec). HBO is notororious for having among the lowest bitrates for "HD" programming, so more of it fits on your hard drive.





Well thats besides the point. The point is the macroblocking is excessive and is not even close to what dish has. Heck dish compresses the pemium channels. So that leads me to believe that it is happening at my head end as well. It is a bitrate thing. I have perfect signal and nothing has changed to my setup. The motorola box macroblocks just as much as when I go through my tv tuner with the cablecard. It is defenitely a bitrate thing. Like I said it is getting to the point where I will just have to get rid of all my premium channels and just watch my OTA stuff instead.


Any way to find out what the bit rate is from starz,hbo,max and show hd channels on average. I know that if I get an average of 12 that is less than the hbo average on dish at 148 bird.


You said my box is behaving perfectly. How do you say that if I average 12 on comcast with hbo and dish averages 14? That tells me comcast is compressing even more.


----------



## jimre

You just refuse to believe the problem is at the source, with HBO/Starz, etc?


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... A few big wigs on these message boards confirm that...



Just out of curiosity, what other boards do you monitor?


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You just refuse to believe the problem is at the source, with HBO/Starz, etc?




Why do I even bother telling you over and over. Ive compared them. Only macroblocking with comcast. None on dish with the same movie and same network. Every damn channel on comcast that has a action scene macroblocks on a high bit rate scene. Damn you don't listen. For your info I have a very expensive home theater system. I watch alot of movies. I am going to be calling comcast again. There is no way in hell I am getting a bitrate over 12 on any of the movie channels. I know what low bitrate macroblocking is. It also might be the system comcast has in MY AREA that is not up to snuff.


Remember you live way north of me. COmcast told me there were problems widespread in the Greater Seattle area. Your not in that area.


Would you explain to me why I am having macroblocking on every movie with an action scene and never had that with dish? I am not denying anything. Damn it sounds like your a COMCAST LOVER. I could care less about any of the damn outfits. I just want what I pay for.


It seems to me there is a cap in the bit rate at my house. All the hd channels look ten times better than dish until an action scene comes along and vola huge macroblocking. That is not a HBO issue if it is good on dish and bad on comcast.


I will take a pic of I,Robot durring the scene where the house is being demolished. You will see. I saw the same movie on dish last month and looked perfect.


I am not going to stress over this. Heck I am just trying to figure out if others are having a similar issue. If I still get macroblocking durring this summer I will just cancle my premium movie channels and save $60/month and buy a blue ray player and rent from netflix. That will actually be way cheaper in the long haul. After two years it would be a wash and I would own the player if you take into account spread over two years.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do I even bother telling you over and over. Ive compared them. ...



Really? You've compared the exact same movie from the exact same network, broadcast at the exact same time, side-by-side? If not, then you're just guessing...


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really? You've compared the exact same movie from the exact same network, broadcast at the exact same time, side-by-side? If not, then you're just guessing...




You know what I guess you don't understand. ALL day long on comcast I have macroblocking on action scene movies. Doesn't matter what premium network it is. ALL day long. And it doesn't matter whether it is starz,hbo,max,showtime 2 hours of any of those movies always comes out to 10% of the recording space for the last month. That alone makes me believe there is a problem with the head end.


On dish I never had that. I had dish from mid summer til last month. I had comcast and dish at the same time for a few days.


All I know is what I see. I have better than average vision.


I hope someone with some sense actually responds to this as your not.


----------



## wareagle

I never see anything like that.


----------



## drewm3

I have just purchased and setup a new Hitachi 50 inch LCD-RP. I connected it to my basic cable and tuned in the local channels using the QAM HD tuner in the TV. The picture looks great, but all of the channels seem to have the audio out of sync with the video. On Boston Legal last night it seemed like I was watching a movie that was dubbed over because the lip movements did not match the words.


Is this type of problem likely due to the TV, the cable setup or something else? If it is the TV then I want to make sure to keep the box to return it back to Video Only, although I would like to solve the problem without going through the hassle of boxing up the TV again.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never see anything like that.



Likewise...


----------



## WiFi-Spy

ouch










well, HD DVD is less than 2 months away







I just canceled all my movie channels...... looks like im done recording broadcast HD movies....


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is what I see. I have better than average vision.



Is it just me, or has this exchange been priceless?


... speaking of this issue, I was watching the grammys tonight on 107 for a while and noticec MAJOR blocking during the opening number with madonna & the gorillaz. there were strobe lights and my tv started blocking up to an almost unwatchable extent. when things settled down it went back to normal. however it never looked anything like the pics he posted.


did anyone else see that sequence and notice any blocking?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know what I guess you don't understand. ALL day long on comcast I have macroblocking on action scene movies. Doesn't matter what premium network it is. ALL day long. And it doesn't matter whether it is starz,hbo,max,showtime 2 hours of any of those movies always comes out to 10% of the recording space for the last month. That alone makes me believe there is a problem with the head end.
> 
> 
> On dish I never had that. I had dish from mid summer til last month. I had comcast and dish at the same time for a few days.
> 
> 
> All I know is what I see. I have better than average vision.
> 
> 
> I hope someone with some sense actually responds to this as your not.



Ah - but your pictures have convinced me! You've finally presented some real evidence, not some bogus claim about how many hours you're recording. Those are far worse than any compression artifacts I've seen on any of these channels. I now agree with you this is probably not happening on the HBO end. This looks more like signal loss, not any sort of deliberate compression - by Comcast, or HBO, or anyone else. Could be a problem with the Comcast head-end, your nighborhood fiber distribution node, or your own house cabling/splitters, etc. In another thread yesterday, you seem to be concerned about your splitters:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...What brand splitters should I use and If I decide to get an amp what kind. Was thinking of getting an amp that has 6 outputs on it to feed the entire inside of the house and keep my cable modem on the first of the two splits on the outside box...



I'd suggest having Comcast check your signal levels so you have some way of knowing for sure whether this is their problem or yours. With more than one split - especially if there are 3- or 4-way spliiters - you probably need an amp.


----------



## Nausicaa

I don't subscribe to any of the premium HD channels, so I can't directly comment on the issue *chipvideo* is experiencing.


However, I have never seen anything even remotely that poor with any of the networks (104-113) or DHD/INHD(2) (663-665), and I do record a good deal of content on my 6412.


KCTS-HD (108) does suffer some noticeable (but the image is still quite discernable) blocking on fast transitions, but KCTS does evidently run multiple digital channels in their HD bandwith allocation, so there actually is some compression going on - but at KCTS, not Comcast.


I'd ask if this was a 3412 issue, but *biz_qwik* is having it with their 6412.


I take it these problems manifest themselves during DVR playback?


----------



## marcvh

Likewise, I've seen that kind of problem but not from overcompression, only from momentary signal dropouts. At first I thought it was my 6412 having a hiccup, but watching the same channel side-by-side tuned through the 6412 and through a different QAM tuner the signal loss always happens at the same time, which indicates it's a real signal loss and not the box.


I wouldn't be quite so quick to assume an amp will help; in my case it turned out that my amp was causing problems because it was overdriving my cable modem.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For everyone out there who has been thinking about cablecard, get it. It doesn't cost a thing ....



Huh, WHAT? Comcast charges me $5 a month for mine. Are you really paying nothing for it? Or is it that when you subscribe to digital, you get a $5 credit towards a decoder of some sort, and you've applied the credit to your card?


If Comcast is only charging some of us for a service, we'd like to know!


Thanks,


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to any of the premium HD channels, so I can't directly comment on the issue *chipvideo* is experiencing.
> 
> 
> However, I have never seen anything even remotely that poor with any of the networks (104-113) or DHD/INHD(2) (663-665), and I do record a good deal of content on my 6412.
> 
> 
> KCTS-HD (108) does suffer some noticeable (but the image is still quite discernable) blocking on fast transitions, but KCTS does evidently run multiple digital channels in their HD bandwith allocation, so there actually is some compression going on - but at KCTS, not Comcast.
> 
> 
> I'd ask if this was a 3412 issue, but *biz_qwik* is having it with their 6412.
> 
> 
> I take it these problems manifest themselves during DVR playback?



Doesn't matter whether I am using my dvr or a live feed with feed directly to the tv using the cable card. I have a good signal, new cable rated up to 3 ghz and the tech tested every outlet. I do believe there is an issue with the head end somewhere. The only reason I am getting an amp is so I can distribute more rooms in the future.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh, WHAT? Comcast charges me $5 a month for mine. Are you really paying nothing for it? Or is it that when you subscribe to digital, you get a $5 credit towards a decoder of some sort, and you've applied the credit to your card?
> 
> 
> If Comcast is only charging some of us for a service, we'd like to know!
> 
> 
> Thanks,




Heck I got two cablecards. Paying nothing for them.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just purchased and setup a new Hitachi 50 inch LCD-RP. I connected it to my basic cable and tuned in the local channels using the QAM HD tuner in the TV. The picture looks great, but all of the channels seem to have the audio out of sync with the video. On Boston Legal last night it seemed like I was watching a movie that was dubbed over because the lip movements did not match the words.
> 
> 
> Is this type of problem likely due to the TV, the cable setup or something else? If it is the TV then I want to make sure to keep the box to return it back to Video Only, although I would like to solve the problem without going through the hassle of boxing up the TV again.



It is not your setup. It is the station broadcasting it. I have that happen ocasionally with my OTA antena or cable. It only happens once in a blue moon on some shows in my experience.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah - but your pictures have convinced me! You've finally presented some real evidence, not some bogus claim about how many hours you're recording. Those are far worse than any compression artifacts I've seen on any of these channels. I now agree with you this is probably not happening on the HBO end. This looks more like signal loss, not any sort of deliberate compression - by Comcast, or HBO, or anyone else. Could be a problem with the Comcast head-end, your nighborhood fiber distribution node, or your own house cabling/splitters, etc. In another thread yesterday, you seem to be concerned about your splitters:
> 
> 
> I'd suggest having Comcast check your signal levels so you have some way of knowing for sure whether this is their problem or yours. With more than one split - especially if there are 3- or 4-way spliiters - you probably need an amp.



So far I have a two way split inside the cablebox. One end goes directly to my hdtv. The other end goes inside the house and splits 3 ways. One feeds the cablemodem(SNR of 37, power level of 7 and power of 48 on upstream). The other feeds a bigscreen tv with a moto 6412 just using the svideo hookup and the picture looks fine as it is not hd anyway and dont watch movies on it just stuff with the family. It is split again there and the other end goes to a tv with just the coax input on the tv and the analog looks just fine with no noise.


My hdtv that is run off that one split in the cable box shows on the oob it has 20 SNR and 20 AGC and on the tuner part it shows SNR of 35.5 and 60% and tuner 2 shows 34.5 and 61% so I know it isn't my end. I have clean power and no interference. I value my system. Heck I have $20K just in the sound part.


Seems like this all happened about 3 days after I got comcast.


Since I have cable internet could they be capping the wrong thing instead? Could they have missed anything. I have had cable internet here for years, but have never had cable tv. Do they need to take a filter off or something. What about ads. Do they need to do something there?


I don't know who to call. I would hate to call some regular CSR that doesn't know other than what is printed for him/her. Maybe somone higher up. Since I called last time the guy came out and couldn't find anything wrong.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I have cable internet could they be capping the wrong thing instead? Could they have missed anything. I have had cable internet here for years, but have never had cable tv. Do they need to take a filter off or something.



They added a filter (or something - it's a brass in-line coupler) to my TV feed when they installed my cable modem.


I go from the wall to a two-way splitter. One goes into the cable modem (straight coaxial cable) and the other goes to the brass coupler (attached directly to the splitter) and then on to the TV via coaxial cable.


I am guessing that brass thing filters out the cable modem-related stuff...


----------



## chipvideo

Called comcast. They will send out another tech who will most likely find no problem. He said if that is the case I will be in conctact with a supervisor or something.


----------



## bpgreen20

Chip


I get the macroblocking too. I didn't know what it was called until you started talking about it here, but I definitely get it.


B



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Called comcast. They will send out another tech who will most likely find no problem. He said if that is the case I will be in conctact with a supervisor or something.


----------



## rverginia

Chipvideo,


See if Comcast can bring a new STB and add a dedicated line to it. It really sounds to me that the problem is either with the box itself, or the fact that your line is being squeezed dry. I had a dedicated line added for my high speed internet and my TV signal improved 100%.


I know that some providers actually adjust their bandwidth based on a programs content (i.e. Sports and action movies would get more than a chick flick). If a chick flick has a really fast and furious scene in it, the allotted bandwidth won't be able to keep up. I know that Dish Network used to do this - not sure about Comcast.


Regardless, by the screenshots you provided, this isn't want you are seeing. You definately have signal loss somewhere in your $$$ system.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chipvideo,
> 
> 
> See if Comcast can bring a new STB and add a dedicated line to it. It really sounds to me that the problem is either with the box itself, or the fact that your line is being squeezed dry. I had a dedicated line added for my high speed internet and my TV signal improved 100%.
> 
> 
> I know that some providers actually adjust their bandwidth based on a programs content (i.e. Sports and action movies would get more than a chick flick). If a chick flick has a really fast and furious scene in it, the allotted bandwidth won't be able to keep up. I know that Dish Network used to do this - not sure about Comcast.
> 
> 
> Regardless, by the screenshots you provided, this isn't want you are seeing. You definately have signal loss somewhere in your $$$ system.



So that would mean they would have another line from the street to my box correct? I will ask them to do it. So if they do it I guess I could tell them to let me keep my internet and my 3 other t.v.s to the one line and the other dedicated line to my theater room. Because the hdtv theater is the one that is most important to me. They shouldn't charge I assume. Heck the line I am using to the theater was a line that ATT installed when I got ATT cable internet 5 years ago. It runs outside walls of the house about 70 feet. I wonder If I should have them replace that as well. They never installed any cable when I got comcast last month, so I figure they owe me something.


----------



## chipvideo

How much bandwidth can a coax handle at one time.


I mean I have two dvr's so they are both hdtv and I have 4mb internet service.


One thing that is strange is I am paying for 4 meg service and I am actually getting 6 meg. Gone to two different sites that I check and they both register at 6 meg download and 360k upload. Could the internet also affect the bandwidth I am receiving for hd channels. I mean if I have 1 3412 and 1 6412 they are both dual tuners. If one of them is recording a hd channel while watching one there are two hd streams comming down the line and how about the other dvr. Say your watching another hd channel. Or am I missing something here and all the channels come down the pipe all at once.


----------



## chipvideo

Another thing I recorded paycheck last night. Guess what it came out to 10% for 2 hours. Everything is always 10% for 2 hours recorded time reguardless of the movie channel I record. Didn't macroblock much at all, because it had black bars so it doesn't require the same amount of bandwidth, however the average bit rate was the same as with all my other recordings. Strange that all 4 hd movie channels have the EXACT same average bit rate no matter what time of day or movie.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much bandwidth can a coax handle at one time.
> 
> 
> I mean I have two dvr's so they are both hdtv and I have 4mb internet service.
> 
> 
> One thing that is strange is I am paying for 4 meg service and I am actually getting 6 meg.




Comcast increased the default internet service speed to 6 meg a couple of months ago...


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chipvideo,
> 
> 
> See if Comcast can bring a new STB and add a dedicated line to it. It really sounds to me that the problem is either with the box itself, or the fact that your line is being squeezed dry. I had a dedicated line added for my high speed internet and my TV signal improved 100%.



Chip, have you tried using a 2-way signal amplifier ? INHD blocked up on me like crazy until I installed one and I haven't had a problem since. If this has already been suggested and tried and I missed it, I apologize.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chip, have you tried using a 2-way signal amplifier ? INHD blocked up on me like crazy until I installed one and I haven't had a problem since. If this has already been suggested and tried and I missed it, I apologize.




I orderd an electroline amp with 4 outputs. I don't see how it could be that though as my feed is only split once at the cable box with a two way splitter they installed. The one side of the split cable goes directly to my hd cable box. It never made any difference if I had it go into the box or into my tv with a cable card. This tells me it is not the box. ALso the signal is not bad either. The guy tested it when installed and when they came out last week. I think that between the head end and my neiborhood something is wrong. I wonder if squirls have chewed any of the lines. I do notice in my neiborhood the lines go through a crap load of overgrown trees.


----------



## chipvideo

Well tech came out and said if anything the signal is too high. He put a 10dB attenuator on the back of my set top box. Was watching I,Robot at the time and still pixleated like crazy. This doesn't matter whether it is set top or tv tuner. Only on high bitrate starved scenes. I don't think this problem will go away. Its a shame as I spent over $100 dropping dish because of my contract and now I am stuck with comcast now. Would cost me too much to go back to dish now. I need two dvr's as my wife is addicted to it and so am I. Never had a dvr until comcast and boy I couldn't live without one now. Heck it would cost me $300 for a upfront lease with dish for a hdtv dvr.


I guess my only option is to drop my premium movie channels and just watch dvd's that I have and wait for hd dvd as I just lost all my faith in cable. I knew it was going to be the wrong move. Heck I haven't had cable since dish launched and I know why now.


----------



## iasm

I am new to cable and have recently got comcast digital.I am now wanting to get the dvr and comcast said they will bring one out.My questions is if ,i have a choice, is there a model of dvr that i should ask for.I have a 61 inch plasma with hdmi and component.Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

if you can ask for the 3412


or you can go pick it up at the 94th st. comcast office (by northgate)


----------



## WiFi-Spy

chip,


have you looked into the diag. menu of the cable box? are you getting any "uncorectable errors"


----------



## iasm

wifi

Is the 3412 newer then the 6412?I have a 6200 box now and am not impresed.It is slow and unreliable with channel changes and needs to be rebooted every few days because it locks up.I am hopfull the new dvr will work better.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iasm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wifi
> 
> Is the 3412 newer then the 6412?I have a 6200 box now and am not impresed.It is slow and unreliable with channel changes and needs to be rebooted every few days because it locks up.I am hopfull the new dvr will work better.



The 3412 is the newest of the Moto boxes. It is basically the 6412 Phase III box (the one with HDMI) but it has just a digital tuner. If the "ADS" (analog digital simulcast) hasn't been enabled in your area you won't be able to get a 3412 yet.


You can call Comcast and they will be able to tell you if you can get one


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chip,
> 
> 
> have you looked into the diag. menu of the cable box? are you getting any "uncorectable errors"




well I go in there and there is always correctible errors. I took the damn 10db attenuator off after getting a new box because the head end couldn't even get a hit to get to the box with it on. Also wouldn't download any guide data.


With it on my snr was 34 and the AGC was around 75% for both tuners.


Another thing I notice with this new box is that it responds very slugishly to the remotes. Batterys are perfectly new and even with my harmony that I have been using with the other is having problems. You have to point directly at it instead of lazily pointing it with the other box I had. I also had a point last night where the other box you upstairs you could only change channels and not use anything else. I had to call and they reset them for me. So I can't figure out what the heck is going on. Try to replace one problem and get a dozen new ones.


Also on the new box. The AGC numbers are up a full 3 points compared to the other box with no other changes. From 58 to 61. I assume the lower the AGC the better.


----------



## wareagle

UHD guide data are now listed on 665.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UHD guide data are now listed on 665.



Too bad it's only sticking around for two weeks... I'm looking forward to seeing Battlestar Galactica in HD, I'm wondering how it compares to watching the show on DVD upconverted to 1080i.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad it's only sticking around for two weeks... I'm looking forward to seeing Battlestar Galactica in HD, I'm wondering how it compares to watching the show on DVD upconverted to 1080i.



NBC showed the final four of S1 in HD (1080i) during the off-season. They looked gorgeous.


----------



## scottiemc24

I have a question:


I'm considering upgrading to Digital Classic from Basic Cable. The Comcast Channel Lineup for my area shows channels 30-73 not available on Digital Classic. I also talked to a live chat rep who said they aren't available. I know people that have these channels with Digital Classic, so I'm confused. Also, TNT-HD is not listed or is UND-HD? Can anyone help?


Thanks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to Digital Classic from Basic Cable. The Comcast Channel Lineup for my area shows channels 30-73 not available on Digital Classic. I also talked to a live chat rep who said they aren't available. I know people that have these channels with Digital Classic, so I'm confused. Also, TNT-HD is not listed or is UND-HD? Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I don't know which channels go in what Comcast package, but here in Puget Sound TNT-HD was just added 2 weeks ago. Whatever listing you're looking at may not be up to date.


What is UND-HD? Did you mean Universal HD? If so, just look back a few posts in this thread and you'll see it has been added temporarily for the Olympics only, replacing INHD2 on 665 for the next 2 weeks. We don't know exactly what Comcast plans to do after the Olympics.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to Digital Classic from Basic Cable. The Comcast Channel Lineup for my area shows channels 30-73 not available on Digital Classic. I also talked to a live chat rep who said they aren't available. I know people that have these channels with Digital Classic, so I'm confused. Also, TNT-HD is not listed or is UND-HD? Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Uhhh -- where are you? What lineup are you looking at?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to Digital Classic from Basic Cable. The Comcast Channel Lineup for my area shows channels 30-73 not available on Digital Classic. I also talked to a live chat rep who said they aren't available. I know people that have these channels with Digital Classic, so I'm confused. Also, TNT-HD is not listed or is UND-HD? Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't know what your area is -- those channels aren't available on Limited Cable, but are available on Basic Cable and Digital Classic in mine.


----------



## drbenson

Anybody else getting dropouts and temporary loss of picture during the Olympics coverage last night on 105? I'm trying to determine whether it is my setup (though S/N is reading over 35 now) or a matter of NBC having satellte feed issues.


I do love my Olympics. The Salt Lake Opening Ceremonies were the first thing I watched on my HDTV, so if Comcast is screwing up, I want to get a tech out ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbenson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting dropouts and temporary loss of picture during the Olympics coverage last night on 105? I'm trying to determine whether it is my setup (though S/N is reading over 35 now) or a matter of NBC having satellte feed issues.
> 
> 
> I do love my Olympics. The Salt Lake Opening Ceremonies were the first thing I watched on my HDTV, so if Comcast is screwing up, I want to get a tech out ASAP. Thanks.



It appears that it was due to the snowstorm on the east coast interferring with NBC's feed. We all had the same problems last night.


----------



## scottiemc24

I'm in Maple Valley with the Digital Classic question. Do you need to pay an extra $5 per month to get those channels with a HDTV box?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

5$ is just for the HD box, and no extra programming $ over the cost of digital classic


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbenson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting dropouts and temporary loss of picture during the Olympics coverage last night on 105? I'm trying to determine whether it is my setup (though S/N is reading over 35 now) or a matter of NBC having satellte feed issues.
> 
> 
> I do love my Olympics. The Salt Lake Opening Ceremonies were the first thing I watched on my HDTV, so if Comcast is screwing up, I want to get a tech out ASAP. Thanks.



Same problem on 5.1 OTA last night on the Olympics. I thought I might have an antenna issue, but I get rock solid reception on KING-DT.


----------



## getnate12345

Will someone please confirm they are seeing the following PSIP information from comcast?


(Physical Channel 81, first subchannel) "KCPQ Di" channel mapped to 13.1

(Physical Channel 81, second subchannel) "KTWB-DT" channel mapped to 22.2

I am also seeing EPG data for the next ~10 hours!


I have noticed the following PSIP data:

1. Channel call sign

2. Virtual channel number

3. Program time description

4. Program titles


I think KCPQ is misspelled. It should be "KCPQ-DT" not "KCPQ Di". I hope comcast is planning to broadcast PSIP for all their digital, unencrypted channels.


Nate


----------



## Budget_HT

Nate,


It looks like Comcast might be passing through the same PSIP data available with OTA reception.


I don't have a QAM receiver so I can't check myself, but I have a relative in Kent with a QAM tuner who can check.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah - the old "Comcast is secretly lowering my bitrate" conspiracy theory! I think there have been dozens of discussions about this in many AVS forums, like this one specific to Seattle. . My opinion - you're seeing compression artifacts introduced at the source (eg, HBO) and Comcast is simply passing the bitstream thru as they receive it. Officially, that's supposed to be Comcast's corporate policy. Makes sense to me - AFAIK, they don't squeeze more than 2 HD channels into a single QAM-256 slot, which means there should be a full 19 Mbit/sec available for each.



I am curious about this subject. I plan to run an experiment which has the potential to confirm this theory, I cannot deny theory because of the nature of the assumptions stated below.


Experiment:

I will record 5 minutes of HDTV Program "A" from QAM. Then I will record a different 5 minutes of the same HDTV Program "A" from OTA. If I compare the bitrates of the peticualr subchannel in question. A difference may indicate comcast is recompressing the already compressed signal and rebroadcasting...


If the the QAM bitrate is less than the OTA bit-rate then Comcast is likely re-compressing. Other possibities are that the OTA bit-rate is less or that the bit-rates are the same. Anyone care to speculate on the results?


My assumptions are as follows:

1. The bit-rate for ATSC is Constant and will not change through-out the TV show. Since I have to record a different 5 minutes of the same show, a variable bit-rate can through off the results. (I can confirm if the bit-rate is constant by recording a different window of the same program from the same source, then comparing the bit rates, if it is different then the data is probably variable, if the bit-rate is the same then it is likely constant)

2. The OTA signal is NOT recompressed

3. My Dvico recording software does not mess with the data in anyway.

4. TSReader works as expected and does not give false bit-rate data.


I will report the results in a couple of days. Please let me know what you think.


Nate


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will someone please confirm they are seeing the following PSIP information from comcast?
> 
> 
> (Physical Channel 81, first subchannel) "KCPQ Di" channel mapped to 13.1
> 
> (Physical Channel 81, second subchannel) "KTWB-DT" channel mapped to 22.2
> 
> I am also seeing EPG data for the next ~10 hours!



I really wish I could say that I was seeing it, but I'm not.










81-1/81-2 aren't mapping anywhere else for me, and there's no guide data, time, or channel name visible.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wish I could say that I was seeing it, but I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81-1/81-2 aren't mapping anywhere else for me, and there's no guide data, time, or channel name visible.



I am only getting PSIP for KCPQ and KTWB, no other channels. Here are 2 screenshots to show... Im using Dvico Fusion 3 ATSC.


----------



## dmodemd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well tech came out and said if anything the signal is too high.



Had similar problem and the tech quickly determined I had _copper-braided_ RG-59 in my house and that can cut off the higher bandwidths. She was seeing this high bandwidth cut-off on her meter. Some upper channels I couldnt lock in at all. So I had to drill a new hole and run some RG-6 and now all is well.


Lee


----------



## chipvideo

Did a small test last night. Connected my 3412 to my pc via firewire. Did some captures and the header showed 13.1mbps for HBOHD and the other 3 hd movie channels were 14mbps. I assume that this is the max bitrate comcast is sending. It is a constant bitrate. IF this is the case they are either holding back another slot for the freqency so there will be 3 hd channnels per qam. The local hd channels were 17mbps btw.


I knew it wasn't a signal problem. That is what ticks me off. I want to get to the point of this all. I call and talk to csr and they send a damn tech out twice. There is no point in wasting my time with a damn tech checking signal strengths. It is a bitrate issue.


----------



## jeff28

I don't know as much about this as many of you, but if it's a bitrate issue shouldn't we all be seeing the same thing? IRobot has looked fine to me every time I've seen it (and I've seen the whole thing a couple times)? There's no way I wouldn't have noticed a distortion like the one you posted a few days back. Is there no other explanation?


Do you know what the bitrate was when you had DBS? I've ALWAYS heard that Comcast passes these HD feeds through exactly how they receive them.


I'm just thinking outloud, but if your QAM tuner and your DCT give you the same results; and the rest of us don't have the problem; is there a chance that the processor on your tv is starting to get overloaded when the scenes come up with a lot of fast moving changes?


Sorry if these ideas seem stupid, I don't know much about how this technology actually works. Just trying to throw ideas out there...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmodemd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had similar problem and the tech quickly determined I had _copper-braided_ RG-59 in my house and that can cut off the higher bandwidths. She was seeing this high bandwidth cut-off on her meter. Some upper channels I couldnt lock in at all. So I had to drill a new hole and run some RG-6 and now all is well.



I used to have that problem, as well. RG-59 wouldn't transmit a handful of stations in the 270s (though stuff above and below came through, fine) where replacing it with RG-6 cured it right up.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did a small test last night. Connected my 3412 to my pc via firewire. Did some captures and the header showed 13.1mbps for HBOHD and the other 3 hd movie channels were 14mbps. I assume that this is the max bitrate comcast is sending. .



No, that's the maximum bitrate that HBO & friends are sending to Comcast.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, that's the maximum bitrate that HBO & friends are sending to Comcast.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know as much about this as many of you, but if it's a bitrate issue shouldn't we all be seeing the same thing? IRobot has looked fine to me every time I've seen it (and I've seen the whole thing a couple times)? There's no way I wouldn't have noticed a distortion like the one you posted a few days back. Is there no other explanation?
> 
> 
> Do you know what the bitrate was when you had DBS? I've ALWAYS heard that Comcast passes these HD feeds through exactly how they receive them.
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking outloud, but if your QAM tuner and your DCT give you the same results; and the rest of us don't have the problem; is there a chance that the processor on your tv is starting to get overloaded when the scenes come up with a lot of fast moving changes?
> 
> 
> Sorry if these ideas seem stupid, I don't know much about how this technology actually works. Just trying to throw ideas out there...



Not the tv. The pictures I showed were of still frames on pause, so the t.v. wouldn't be using much horsepower. I think maybe that I am just too picky. Quality means alot to me. Rarely do I see any pixleization on the local hd channels even with fast motion. The higher bitrate does justice for hd. Bitrates for explosion scenes take a tremendous amount of bandwidth. I have just decided to not worry about it and wait for christmas to get a hd player at costco. Probably just keep my 3412 and drop all movie channels except hbo and showtime. Showtime does the best as alot of the movies are OAR and have the black bars so they don't require the same bitrate although it is 14 like the others so the movies look much better on showtime than any other movie channel.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?



I can't verify it personally, no. But I've never seen anyone report higher than around 14.7 MBit/sec bitrate for HBO-HD movies - on cable, DirecTV, Dish, even C-Band sat. Which leads me to believe that's what HBO is serving up from their satellites in the first place.


----------



## kludger

In case this helps anyone considering a 3412 as an improvement over the 6412, it's actually slower responding to FF/RW, and has worst PQ... you would have expected an improvement in the new model but it's actually gone backwards in quality... man do I miss my old Tivo, wish their HD box wasn't $1000...


Background:

Had a year old 6412 Phase I that was having pixellation and dropouts on recordings, Comcast tech came out and went through the signal quality checking stuff and swapped out the 6412 with a 3412, first one he tried would not allow PVR functions (pausing, recording etc.) even after repeated re-initialize signals from the the head office. After about an hour of messing with it he had another Comcast truck drop by another 3412 which appeared to work, until we noticed later that evening the 3412 would reboot itself about once per hour repeatedly, we also noticed PQ for the digital SD channels was noticiably worse and the FF and RW controls were noticeably worse than the 6412, I also experienced some stuttering problems on HD channels that required poweroff/reboot to clear.


Anyhow swapped it out yesterday at the Comcast service center for a re-cycled 6412 which I convinced the friendly lady I needed but she had a hard time finding in the pile of available boxes, it's working great so far back to the good SD PQ and relatively responsive FF... hoping this 6412 lasts and that the next generation of Comcast boxes get better not worse.


----------



## pthack

Is anyone with a cable-card getting any of the following tiers in the Olympia area?

:

Digital Sports (specifically SPEED channel 408)

Digital Extra (again, specifically SPEED channel 408)

TNT-HD 662


The digital extra or sports channels show as tunable, but I just get a blank screen and no audio. TNT-HD can't even be tuned....


What do I need to do to fix this? (call the dreaded 9-headed beast, comcast?)


Pete.


----------



## jimre

Presumably you're subscribed to those packages?


Don't know about Olympia - but here in Seattle area SPEED channel is on analog 33 (simulcast 733). Just requires expanded basic, not digital. TNT-HD (662) just showed up here a couple weeks ago, maybe it's yet to be rolled out in Olympia?


----------



## Steve Goff

No TNT HD is available in Olympia for users of the 6412 as channel 662. I know because I've watched it.


----------



## bigjuice

I am new to the forum to please forgive me if this anwer is buried in the 214 pages of the forum.

When I check the info button on my TV (Sceptre 37" LCD) it says the HD channels I am receiving is 720p....All the other standard definition channels are 480p.


I have the basic expanded cable (No Digital) and am just leasing the comcast box (6200) each month to get the local HD channels.


I have been told that some channels transmit in 1080i (Like CBS).... If this is the case then is the box forcing the signal to 720p or is the info that my TV is showing wrong that everything is 720p.


Thanks, Dwaine


EDIT: I live in Everett by the way.


----------



## jimre

Motorola hardware can only output a single HD resolution - either 720p or 1080i. All HD programming is scaled to that output, regardless of what the channel's original "native" resolution is. You can change your box's User Settings to choose which resolution it will output for HD, and also for SD programming. See this nice FAQ web site someone put together, specifically how to access the User Settings:
http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cablehdtv/dctset-up.htm


----------



## theficus

I've had the Motorola DCT-6412 for a couple of months but just got an HDTV earlier this week. I have HD working fine but am not sure what I should set the 4:3 override to. My TV has a 720p native resolution, so I have the component output set to that. But, what should I have 4:3 override set to? If I have it set to "OFF" does it output at 720p? Should I trust the scaler in the DCT-6412 to output at 480p or 720p, or should I output at 480i and trust my TV's scaler?


I'm kind of confused as to how I should set this particular setting, so if anyone has any thoughts, that'd be great.


----------



## jimre

I think the 4:3 override setting depends on how you like to watch SD television: whether you like to use your TV's stretch/zoom modes, and if so - which resolutions can your TV do this for?


Like many TVs - my plasma's stretch/zoom features only work on 480p or 480i inputs, not HD. So I set the 4:3 override to 480p. Whenever I'm watching a non-HD channel, I can then use my TV's controls to set the aspect ratio.


----------



## JasG

A question for you CableCARD users - are the lower 100 channels Analog or Digital simulcast? TIA - jasg


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A question for you CableCARD users - are the lower 100 channels Analog or Digital simulcast? TIA - jasg



Definitely Digital. I can get the analog equivalents by tuning in the 7xx channel range, and the difference is obvious.


(Except for channel 90, which is an analog feed carrying the TV Guide On-Screen information.)


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Definitely Digital. I can get the analog equivalents by tuning in the 7xx channel range, and the difference is obvious.
> 
> 
> (Except for channel 90, which is an analog feed carrying the TV Guide On-Screen information.)



However, some Comcast users do not yet have this feature- some Seattle residents, Magnolia in particular, are still waiting :-(


----------



## theficus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the 4:3 override setting depends on how you like to watch SD television: whether you like to use your TV's stretch/zoom modes, and if so - which resolutions can your TV do this for?
> 
> 
> Like many TVs - my plasma's stretch/zoom features only work on 480p or 480i inputs, not HD. So I set the 4:3 override to 480p. Whenever I'm watching a non-HD channel, I can then use my TV's controls to set the aspect ratio.



Ah, this makes sense. My TV won't let me adjust the aspect at 720p and beyond, so 480p it is. Is there much of a difference in PQ between 480p and 480i? Does the cable box's scaler do a good job scaling the 480i signal to 480p?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely Digital. I can get the analog equivalents by tuning in the 7xx channel range, and the difference is obvious.
> 
> 
> (Except for channel 90, which is an analog feed carrying the TV Guide On-Screen information.)



Thanks! I picked up a CableCARD at the 94th St. Comcast office on Saturday - I was pleasantly surprised to find that there is no charge for the card! A call to Comcast to initialize it (well, 2 calls) and it is working just fine.


----------



## rverginia

Does anyone know how to activate either of the USB ports on the 6412? I would like to use it for charging my iPod.


----------



## wareagle

The USB ports are powered, although not otherwise active. I have no idea if this helps with charging an iPod, but it will power a fan.


----------



## rverginia

You are right. It is powered. Now I just need to figure out how to make the iPod charge from it. Thanks!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! I picked up a CableCARD at the 94th St. Comcast office on Saturday - I was pleasantly surprised to find that there is no charge for the card! A call to Comcast to initialize it (well, 2 calls) and it is working just fine.



Did they tell you whether there's a monthly charge, or are they saving that as a billing surprise?


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they tell you whether there's a monthly charge, or are they saving that as a billing surprise?



I've had a CableCard for over 6 months now and I can confirm that it's free. While the guy that came to install it couldn't believe it was free of monthly charges and that I could use it on the minimum basic package (~$14 / mo), he called and confirm that it was free of charge, other then the one time installation fee. If you can get it now directly from the Comcast office, then it's even nicer!


-eric


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can get it now directly from the Comcast office, then it's even nicer!
> 
> 
> -eric



I walked up to the counter on Saturday and asked the woman at the desk what I had to do to get a CableCARD and she replied "Just ask me nicely." - I did and she got a card, scanned it, got my signature and I walked out.


I asked about charges and she said none - and that I would save $5.10/month when I returned my STB. She asked a couple of standard questions to make sure I understood that it had no PPV, On Demand or Channel Guide.


The only other thing I had to do after installing it was to call the toll free service number and ask to have it initialized.


----------



## synch22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a CableCard for over 6 months now and I can confirm that it's free. While the guy that came to install it couldn't believe it was free of monthly charges and that I could use it on the minimum basic package (~$14 / mo), he called and confirm that it was free of charge, other then the one time installation fee. If you can get it now directly from the Comcast office, then it's even nicer!
> 
> 
> -eric




i am confused what use would the cable card be if you only have the $14 package?? I have the same thing and pull the hd channels with my quam tuner, but what could the benefit of the card be


----------



## artseattle

I know we've been discussing the KOMO audio synch problem for years! now. Doesn't anyone else find it a little embarrassing to have friends over to show off your HD system and then the audio synch problems shows its ugly face.


Last night, I had friends over to watch the Olympics and at 9:00 we decided to use the DVR to tape the rest of the commercial ridden Olympics and watch "Desparate Housewives," live, which btw had even more commercials. After a few minutes someone mentioned the audio being out-of-synch. Someone else said, "So much for high tech!"


Have we all given up on this issue? I've sent my share of e-mails to KOMO. In their defense they always have some sort of reason, blown this or that, but after two plus years, you would think they'd have this fixed. No other local station has this degree of a problem.


My rant for now. I want to keep this on the front burner.


Art


----------



## artseattle

Okay, one more rant. I'm trying to keep the newbies up to date. Let's get our annual ineffective campaign together to get Comcast to show the Mariners on HD. (of course, with Carl Everett on the team, I'm boycotting anyway.)


Art


----------



## jeff28

With what little information I have on this subject, I would have to think that efforts to get those broadcast on Comcast should be focused mostly on the people at FSN. Comcast isn't going to pay more for FSN than for ESPN, TNT or any other channel. If there's one thing they're very tuned into it's keeping programming costs down... and why shouldn't they?, eventually everyone wants their service carried by Comcast. Comcast's position has worked out good for consumers too, they're one of the only video providers that offer HD without requiring some sort of "HD Pack" or "HD Tier". They do that by making programmers supply on their terms.


Anyway, that's just my two cents on that rant. I think it's FSN that needs to realize (just like Discovery, TNT, KIRO and all the other did) that it's in their best interest to be on Comcast's system if they actually want people to see their product. If they felt like people were going to turn against them (instead of Comcast) over this issue they'd do a deal tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't even know how to get in touch with anyone at FSN. I did see an interesting article once in the Times or PI that spoke to this subject and there was an FSN guy quoted but I never tried to see if I could find some contact info.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wish I could say that I was seeing it, but I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81-1/81-2 aren't mapping anywhere else for me, and there's no guide data, time, or channel name visible.



Nate, if it's any help, I've seen this now, too. My hunch is that not all QAM decoders will display PSIP data, even if it's present. My LG set-top is definitely ignoring it. Over the weekend I did see 81-1 and 81-2 remapping to 13 and 22 on a friend's LG integrated set, though.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am confused what use would the cable card be if you only have the $14 package?? I have the same thing and pull the hd channels with my quam tuner, but what could the benefit of the card be



One benefit is that since only 13/22 seem to be using PSIP data (see above), a CableCARD will map the local HiDef channels to the easier to remember 104/105/106/107/108/109/110/113 etc. Another is that it probably lets you get at the Digital simulcast channels for 2-99 - IMHO, a big win in pq over the analog equivalents.


----------



## jmcoy

I'm putting together an HTPC for a new Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK plasma and am generally new to the HD thing. I've been thinking I'll probably use the Fusion 5 OTA HD card and I've been told over in the HTPC forum that Fusion 5 card will capture (and record) the uncrypted HD digital broadcasts such as ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, etc...; with a subscription to the basic analog cable service (Such as Comcast basic cable). Is this true for Pierce County Comcast?


In other words, if I've subscribed to Comcast basic analog cable, and plug the cable into the Fusion 5 card in my HTPC, I can record NBC's Law and Order in HD? Meaning, I don't need an OTA HD antenna on my roof (connected to the Fusion 5)?


Is there a sticky or tutorial about this some where in this thread? And is there a list of channels that I would receive if I was subscribing to basic analog cable in Pierce County, using the Fusion 5 card?


Thanks!


----------



## macvicar39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With what little information I have on this subject, I would have to think that efforts to get those broadcast on Comcast should be focused mostly on the people at FSN. Comcast isn't going to pay more for FSN than for ESPN, TNT or any other channel. If there's one thing they're very tuned into it's keeping programming costs down... and why shouldn't they?, eventually everyone wants their service carried by Comcast. Comcast's position has worked out good for consumers too, they're one of the only video providers that offer HD without requiring some sort of "HD Pack" or "HD Tier". They do that by making programmers supply on their terms.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's just my two cents on that rant. I think it's FSN that needs to realize (just like Discovery, TNT, KIRO and all the other did) that it's in their best interest to be on Comcast's system if they actually want people to see their product. If they felt like people were going to turn against them (instead of Comcast) over this issue they'd do a deal tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't even know how to get in touch with anyone at FSN. I did see an interesting article once in the Times or PI that spoke to this subject and there was an FSN guy quoted but I never tried to see if I could find some contact info.






Id almost agree with this quote except its always comcast who comes to an agreement late. Directv, and the 3 other local cable co's all had no problem coming to an agreement with FSN-HD to show Sonics/M's games in HD, its been nearly a year . We missed last seasons M's games in HD and this seasons Sonic games in HD, its a complete joke. Why is it Click, directv and etc can all come to an agreement except Comcast, Id be more than happy to pay extra for an HD tier, its worth it to pay extra for something you want. If we could have ESPN2 and FSNHD and TNT HD earlier i would have been the first to pay up, but no, as always comcast lags behind with their tireless negotiations to keep costs down!!!! ya right, who here thinks their comcast bill is low, i dont. Id switch in a second if i could have a dish


----------



## ruggierom

I agree that it is very frustrating that Comcast has continually failed to be a leader in local HD sports. Unfortunately Fox Sports is owned by News Corp which also own DirecTV. Therefore carrying FSN HD is a competitive advantage for DirecTV and it seems that it is in their best interested to keep this content out of the hands of Comcast. That being said I'm sure FSN would sell Comcast the rights to some of their HD content but probably at exorbitant prices. I've complained to Comcast many times asking them if they could put a package together that I would pay extra for but they don't seem to be willing or able to do so. I am planning on switching to DirecTV as soon as the MPEG-4 \\ local HD service is up and running in Seattle. That way I don't have to deal w/ Comcast anymore : )


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One benefit is that since only 13/22 seem to be using PSIP data (see above), a CableCARD will map the local HiDef channels to the easier to remember 104/105/106/107/108/109/110/113 etc. Another is that it probably lets you get at the Digital simulcast channels for 2-99 - IMHO, a big win in pq over the analog equivalents.



For me, the main reason, beside not having to remap channels every so often because of the occasional QAM remapping, was simply to try to take advantage of the TVGOS (TV-Guide-On-Screen) that my last TV supported, since it wouldn't pick it up any other way. But unfortunately, even with the CableCard, the downloading was so unreliable that I decided to turn the whole feature off.


-eric


----------



## sastimac

Question - analog channels on channels 7xx


I'm on Capital Hill and don't get any 7xx channels. Is this the status for Seattle?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will someone please confirm they are seeing the following PSIP information from comcast?
> 
> 
> (Physical Channel 81, first subchannel) "KCPQ Di" channel mapped to 13.1
> 
> (Physical Channel 81, second subchannel) "KTWB-DT" channel mapped to 22.2
> 
> 
> I think KCPQ is misspelled. It should be "KCPQ-DT" not "KCPQ Di". I hope comcast is planning to broadcast PSIP for all their digital, unencrypted channels.



This is what I see on QAM channel 81 too, just KCPQ and KTWB. KCPQ isn't exactly misspelled, your software is just cutting it off. It's really "KCPQ Digital Television" or something like that. I don't remember exactly, but my software (Linux) didn't cut it off.


These are the only channels where I was able to get the network name. The rest might be a software issue or maybe the data isn't broadcast, I don't know.


I was able to find the SD digital simucasts. Almost all of them are encrypted, even though the analog channels aren't. I don't think you can get them with an STB or an HD-TV, even with CableCard. They aren't broadcast in an allowed ATSC resolution, but are 528x480 at 60fps interlaced. That's a sub-DVD resolution that's pretty close to SVCD (480x480). They appear to be variable bit rate, around 2.5 - 5 Mbps, with 128 kbit AC-3 2.0 audio. There are 10 virtual channels at 555 MHz (channel 79? 84? can't remember) that are unencrypted. There might be more, I haven't finished checking.


----------



## wareagle

I was wondering if anyone has a logical explanation for the continued presence of the "7xy" analog channels being output by the box in areas with ADS implemented. Other than to compare the picture quality to the corresponding "xy" channels, I can't think of any. They do tend to clutter up the search results, and could lead to accidentally selecting the wrong one of the pair to record. Fortunately, you don't have to put up with them in the regular guide listings, but I'd prefer not to even be aware of them.


----------



## pthack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely Digital. I can get the analog equivalents by tuning in the 7xx channel range, and the difference is obvious.
> 
> 
> (Except for channel 90, which is an analog feed carrying the TV Guide On-Screen information.)




So what do I need to get my cable card to get this.....not only do I NOT get the simulcast channels below 100 (I still get the old crummy analog signals), I don't get the 7xx channels at all, and as my earlier post says, I don't get the subscribed digital extra tier or TNT-HD.....


the cable box on the same account gets all this stuff....


Do I need to call and yell at comcast? (I've had the cablecard reset itself (or at least re-detect itself) a couple of times....I can tell when it does, since the Philips LCD set will pop up a message box saying it's now using the cablecard channel list, and I can't get the box to go away without the original philips remote (no equivalent button on my pre-programmed remote).


Pete.


----------



## JasG

Regarding the last 3 posts, here is what I saw with the digital simulcast channels and a CableCARD.


- I agree that most of the digital simulcast channels are encrypted - when scanning QAM channels I found a few that were not encrypted (looked like those in 'limited' cable).


- once I added a CableCARD I could see all of the simulcast channels - remapped from the QAM numbers to the expected ones.


- My set has separate Analog & Digital cable inputs - if I add a splitter & connect both, I can see both '7xy' & 'xy' channels. I removed the splitter and only use the Digital input - the 7xy channels are gone.


- On both my CableCARD set & my STB - I removed the 7xy channels from my list of stations - on the STB I no longer have to look at them in the guide or step through them when tuning.


- I doubt that you have a Comcast problem. I've not had a problem with my HP set & the CableCARD 'resetting itself' - I wonder if your Philips set has a firmware problem or something like that? Or is your card resetting on some event like losing power?


Calling Comcast to have them re-initialize it is a pain (had to do it twice when I got the card) but they were happpy to help & fairly quick about it.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

AVSer meetup @ the bellevue magnolia to see the Toshiba HD-DVD demo on a Sony Ruby. Sat 2/25 4pm


link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=648502 


reply in that thread if your interested


----------



## CDH_555

I just had delivered last week a Hitachi 42HDT52 Plasma with a digital and analog tuner built in (yes, I'm new to the wonderful world of HD). I only have the Comcast expanded basic cable (Seattle-Comcast), but when I did my initial channel search, I picked up quite a few HD channels. (My upstairs neighbor has digital cable with HD channels and I'm wondering if I'm picking up some of his signals...as some of them are HBO, Showtime, etc.).


Anyway...the channel numbers are shown in the display as 82-4 (KOMO HD), 83-1 (KING HD) among others (93-2, 93-8, 93-11, 100-5, 101-9, 114-9, etc.). Bottom line is that I can't find anywhere that maps these channel numbers to the actual channel that's being shown.


Can anyone provide the mapping or point me to a source where I can go to find out what these channels are? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wareagle

Post #5678 of this forum has a file with channel mappings, but I don't know if they're current.


----------



## JasG

CDH-555 - You are seeing the unencrypted digital channels that everyone can see - it has nothing to do with you neighbor. The 'funny' numbers are QAM channels you see via the Digital Cable tuner in your set.


To see the other encrypted QAM channels, your set can take advantage of a free CableCARD (you can just pick one up at the Comcast office). Once you do that you'll get 'normal' channel numbers & it should get the digital versions of channels 2-99 - which are much better appearing on your new set. (folks call this digital simulcast)


If you do not get the digital versions of 2-99, then you might need to sign up for digital cable. I think you can get the 'Digital Lite' a la carte package for $4.95 - or Digital Classic for $11.99.


I'd haggle with them because you won't be getting the full advantage of digital with just a card. (CableCARDs cannot get the digital features of a program guide, video on demand & pay per view - a drawback to you & to Comcast since they can't sell you movies


----------



## CDH_555

Thanks JasG & wareagle...that helps!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDH_555* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway...the channel numbers are shown in the display as 82-4 (KOMO HD), 83-1 (KING HD) among others (93-2, 93-8, 93-11, 100-5, 101-9, 114-9, etc.). Bottom line is that I can't find anywhere that maps these channel numbers to the actual channel that's being shown.
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide the mapping or point me to a source where I can go to find out what these channels are? I'd appreciate it.



Here's the most recent version of the list I'd put together a while back. Channels 93 through 101 are On Demand for your node, so there's no way to really list them.


----------



## theficus

I've read that the DCT-6412 DVR box supports native mode for HDTV output, has anyone been able to confirm this, or set it? I don't trust my box to do 720p or 1080i scaling and would rather have it simply output to my TV what's being broadcast without any conversion done being on the cable box. However, for the component video settings, I'm only given the option for 480p, 720p, or 1080i. Why can't it just pass through whatever it's being broadcast as and let my TV do the up/down conversion?


If anybody has an answer for this, I'd be interested in hearing it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theficus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read that the DCT-6412 DVR box supports native mode for HDTV output, has anyone been able to confirm this, or set it?



Unfortunately, this is not true.


----------



## Limitedcable

I used to get KIRO HD at 84-1 but have been getting a weak signal message for a month or two. I still get all the other HD channels okay. Is KIRO HD just a little weaker than the others?


Thanks


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limitedcable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used to get KIRO HD at 84-1 but have been getting a weak signal message for a month or two. I still get all the other HD channels okay. Is KIRO HD just a little weaker than the others?



Ch. 84 shows identical strength (about two-thirds of the meter) to the others (81, 82, 83) on my receiver. Splitters (especially those that re-split), bad (or old RG-59) wire, poor F-connector fittings, or water seeping into the coax at any of these kind of junction points can cause erratic reception across some (or all) parts of the bandwidth. If none of these are at play, it's also possible that Comcast's dropping inadequate signal into your house/apartment.


The signal into my apartment "walks the line". A three way splitter works, but I have to put the analogue-only set and cable modem on the 7db loss legs of the splitter, and the digital tuner (with analogue pass-through to the TV) on the 3.5db loss leg of the splitter, or I get drop-outs on digital.


----------



## JasG

I'll second pastiche's comment about bad connectors. I recently discovered that a bad connector was causing intermittent problems on just a narrow range of digital channels - indicated 52-58, but not 55 - not sure what those were on QAM. This was just on one outlet of my home (which is massively split - but removing the splitters did not alleviate the problem).


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I see on QAM channel 81 too, just KCPQ and KTWB. KCPQ isn't exactly misspelled, your software is just cutting it off. It's really "KCPQ Digital Television" or something like that. I don't remember exactly, but my software (Linux) didn't cut it off.
> 
> 
> These are the only channels where I was able to get the network name. The rest might be a software issue or maybe the data isn't broadcast, I don't know.
> 
> 
> I was able to find the SD digital simucasts. Almost all of them are encrypted, even though the analog channels aren't. I don't think you can get them with an STB or an HD-TV, even with CableCard. They aren't broadcast in an allowed ATSC resolution, but are 528x480 at 60fps interlaced. That's a sub-DVD resolution that's pretty close to SVCD (480x480). They appear to be variable bit rate, around 2.5 - 5 Mbps, with 128 kbit AC-3 2.0 audio. There are 10 virtual channels at 555 MHz (channel 79? 84? can't remember) that are unencrypted. There might be more, I haven't finished checking.



Great, thanks for confirming that you are seeing PSIP on Comcast QAM. The spelling "KCPQ Di" now makes sense, interesting.


I see 20 digital channels from 79-1 through 80-10. All of those channels are re-broadcasts of my analog channels (I pay comcast for Limited Basic service).


----------



## scottiemc24

Can anyone shed any light on the release of FSN HD or ESPN2 HD on Comcast in Seattle?


Thanks


----------



## Limitedcable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ch. 84 shows identical strength (about two-thirds of the meter) to the others (81, 82, 83) on my receiver. Splitters (especially those that re-split), bad (or old RG-59) wire, poor F-connector fittings, or water seeping into the coax at any of these kind of junction points can cause erratic reception across some (or all) parts of the bandwidth. If none of these are at play, it's also possible that Comcast's dropping inadequate signal into your house/apartment.
> 
> 
> The signal into my apartment "walks the line". A three way splitter works, but I have to put the analogue-only set and cable modem on the 7db loss legs of the splitter, and the digital tuner (with analogue pass-through to the TV) on the 3.5db loss leg of the splitter, or I get drop-outs on digital.



Thanks for all the info pastiche and jasG. I'm pretty split-up I admit, my cable is from the early 80's and runs a circuitous route for at least 250ft through 2-way and 4-way splitters and 2 other in line connections...it's a little embarrassing...but everything else comes in just fine. I did notice that here on Mercer Island the channel line-up is somewhat different than yours. I'm actually not getting anything on 84-1 ( no weak signal strength or even entry numbers) so maybe KIRO HD isn't at that location. I did a channel scan again and checked all channels that came up and no KIRO HD. Next I'll try bypassing the splitters. Thanks again!


----------



## donutello

Has anyone here gotten a CableCard to work with a Philips TV (I have the 50" Plasma that was on sale at Costco recently)?


I drove to the Comcast store on 94th yesterday and picked up a CableCard. When I plug it into my TV, it tells me that it has detected a CableCard and that the favorites list has been set to what's on the CableCard. However, I don't see any channels and the Channel Up/Down buttons will only scroll between the external inputs.


I called Comcast and they told me I should be able to go to autoprogram to have my TV now synch up to the new channel list. However, the "Cable" option on the autoprogram appears to be disabled. Trying to autoprogram it with the antenna gives me about 12 analog channels.


I called Philips and they seem to think that as long as the TV can detect the cable card and the Cable Card Applications menu shows up on the Settings menu, they have done their job. I tried every one of the options on the Cable Card Applications menu but none of them seemed to do anything.


What do I need to do to watch digital TV?


----------



## theficus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donutello* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten a CableCard to work with a Philips TV (I have the 50" Plasma that was on sale at Costco recently)?
> 
> 
> I drove to the Comcast store on 94th yesterday and picked up a CableCard. When I plug it into my TV, it tells me that it has detected a CableCard and that the favorites list has been set to what's on the CableCard. However, I don't see any channels and the Channel Up/Down buttons will only scroll between the external inputs.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast and they told me I should be able to go to autoprogram to have my TV now synch up to the new channel list. However, the "Cable" option on the autoprogram appears to be disabled. Trying to autoprogram it with the antenna gives me about 12 analog channels.
> 
> 
> I called Philips and they seem to think that as long as the TV can detect the cable card and the Cable Card Applications menu shows up on the Settings menu, they have done their job. I tried every one of the options on the Cable Card Applications menu but none of them seemed to do anything.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to watch digital TV?



I believe you need to have Comcast send you an authorization code based on a code your TV gives you. This will set up the handshake and allow you to tune in digital TV.


----------



## scottiemc24

Can anyone shed any light on the release of FSN HD or ESPN2 HD on Comcast in Seattle?


Thanks


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theficus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe you need to have Comcast send you an authorization code based on a code your TV gives you. This will set up the handshake and allow you to tune in digital TV.



The word 'send' here is potentially confusing.


You need to call the 1-800 number for Comcast and ask for a service tech who can activate your CableCARD - in my experience they don't all have the ability to do this and they may have to refer you to a special tech.


They will 'send' a special series of codes to your CableCARD (the office on 94th kept a record of the card's 'address' - and they will send information over the cable network to your card at your street address). Wait 5 or 10 minutes after they do this until you try the new channels - I had to call twice because I changed channels and interupted the first initialization.


All the codes do are to tell your CableCARD which channels can be decrypted so your TV's tuner can display them.


They do pretty much the same thing with a STB when you call to add or remove a premium channel.


----------



## uwsherm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on the release of FSN HD or ESPN2 HD on Comcast in Seattle?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No. Call Comcast and complain.


----------



## Limitedcable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limitedcable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info pastiche and jasG. I'm pretty split-up I admit, my cable is from the early 80's and runs a circuitous route for at least 250ft through 2-way and 4-way splitters and 2 other in line connections...it's a little embarrassing...but everything else comes in just fine. I did notice that here on Mercer Island the channel line-up is somewhat different than yours. I'm actually not getting anything on 84-1 ( no weak signal strength or even entry numbers) so maybe KIRO HD isn't at that location. I did a channel scan again and checked all channels that came up and no KIRO HD. Next I'll try bypassing the splitters. Thanks again!



Okay pastiche and jasg...I bypassed the 4-way splitter and now I'm getting the weak signal message then KIRO HD pixelating in and out so once again the crummy cable connections are the culprit. Thanks so much again for your help. Now I just have to figure out how to recable the place!


----------



## theficus

Did Lost switch from HD into SD partway through for anyone else last night, or was it just me? It wouldn't surprise me if it was KOMO being stupid, but I figured I'd check here.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theficus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did Lost switch from HD into SD partway through for anyone else last night, or was it just me? It wouldn't surprise me if it was KOMO being stupid, but I figured I'd check here.



I don't know about Lost (not one of my habits), but KOMO doesn't just drop the ball -- they dribble it all over the court. I've pretty much gotten used to seeing the first segments of HD programs in SD, and sometimes without voice tracks.


----------



## artshotwell

You're all assuming KOMO is making the mistake. It could be a problem at ABC. And, yes, I noticed Lost switched to SD and back to HD during the show.


----------



## keithaxis

It is a local KOMO issue and always has been...if it was not you would see it the issues posted all over the Lost thread...KOMO does this almost daily, when the issue happened they also cut from lost and showed the preview for the nightly news on accident...KOMO has serious engineering problems and has for some time now..but we have no choice but to put up where their lethargic attitude...I have sent them numerous emails and given them many phone calls when they mess up the digital station...


----------



## artshotwell

I'm surprised. Of all the Seattle stations, I've always considered KOMO the most sophisticated technologically-speaking. These could be human-caused problems. Art


----------



## keithaxis

I agree most are human related...at the same time you would think in these modern ages they would apply software updates that would take out some of the human error...


I think KOMO being one of the first to really do HD here is that the equipment they have is probably close to 10 years old now...well, maybe it is time to update some of that..and have simple automated switching between HD programs and SD programs and keep the loose hands off the digital stuff...


----------



## Nausicaa

I believe our local KOMO engineer has noted that the station has been consistently upgrading it's HD broadcast infrastructure over the past few months to correct issues.


----------



## keithaxis

that is wrong..I have had HD since 2000 and there has been serious degradation at KOMO as far as the digital station over that time. The issues are way more common over the past 2 years than they were 4 or 5 years ago..but I just say what I see as a very common user of KOMO's digital station...


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limitedcable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay pastiche and jasg...I bypassed the 4-way splitter and now I'm getting the weak signal message then KIRO HD pixelating in and out so once again the crummy cable connections are the culprit. Thanks so much again for your help. Now I just have to figure out how to recable the place!



This is really good to hear, Limitedcable. I had one final thought that might be of some assistance to you. CATV 84 occupies roughly the same spectrum as OTA 33. If signals from Tiger Mountain are particularly hot where you live, you might have a problem with ingress on your line from KWPX's analogue OTA signal. That would certainly cause the KIRO digital signal on 84-1 to appear "low" to you. Cleaning up the cable run, however, should also work wonders on any ingress issues you might be having.


----------



## robglasser

As far as KOMO goes, personally I have found their digital broadcasts to be rock solid lately. Since they fixed their audio/video dropout problems last year the only issue I've had is the occasional switch to SD, like Lost the other night. From what I've heard this usually is done because they are seeing a potential problem with their HD feed or equipment and are switching over to keep the show running. When the 'teaser' for the news flashed on it was right before they went back to HD if I remember correctly, so they were probably trying to switch back to HD and switched to the wrong feed.


Anyways, I've been pretty happy with all the stations digital broadcasts lately I am getting them OTA not cable right now so maybe my results are different. The biggest gripes I have today are all with KING, namely their method of HD local news and the constant switch between HD and SD, and the lack of Saturday Night Live in HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

I admit about the only thing I watch on KOMO is "Lost", so I can't comment much on their other HD programming. I notice glitches with pretty much every episode, but this week's were the most...grievous...I have seen in a while.


Don (the KOMO engineer who frequents this thread) can provide authorative input on the issues and how/if KOMO is addressing them.


----------



## robglasser

I watch Lost and a few other shows and I almost never notice problems. Audio has been solid, video has been solid, no dropouts, or loss of audio. I have no complaints with the exception of the occasional (and by occasional I mean I think I can count the instances on one hand in the last 6 months) switch to SD content for a brief period.


I know some people have mentioned problems so I'm guessing that some brands of equipment (receivers both audio and video) are working better than others when it comes to KOMO. I can only comment on my setup.


----------



## thomasjaffe

KOMO has had issues with Lost for at least one year that I have been viewing and trying to listen to it. I have never noticed consisten problems on any other KOMO broadcast


----------



## RGoldberg

No picture on 105 tonight. Wife is grumbling about Las Vegas in SD. Anyone else having problems tonight?


----------



## Bruceko

king hd has been off the air today. no onded seems to know why.


----------



## tkmedia2

yep, having problems with king as well. same with ota. they stopped broadcasting digital for some reason.


----------



## ColorBurst

I can confirm that KING 83.1 and KING weather 83.3 is not present on both my TVs tonight (both TVs connected to Comcast cable using the TVs internal QAM tuners)


Also, I've recently noticed that my 32" Philips LCD can't get 81.1 KCPQ and 81.2 WB. I don't usually watch these channels so I can't be sure it was ever receiving them. My Pio 50" plasma can get them and I jut checked my dad's Philips 32" LCD (same model as mine) and his seems to have the same problem as well. Checked the stored channel maps and 81.1 and 81.2 are missing - I'm beginning to think there's a software problem with the Philps causing them to skip channels in the 81 range.


Anyone with a Philips TV have problems receiving 81.1 & 81.2 ?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruceko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> king hd has been off the air today. no onded seems to know why.



Talked with Comcast service. The problem is with KING. They (KIMG) hope to have it fixed by noon today. Not a Comcast issue.


----------



## scottiemc24

ColorBurst: KCPQ is on 13.1 now and WB is on 22.1.


----------



## artseattle

I also called Comcast and was told the same thing regarding King- 105.


While on the phone I asked them why I still wasn't getting digital 2-99 channels. The service person insisted that I was and said that all of Seattle was now digital. I checked the diagnostic menu and confirmed that I was still analog. She then said she would "send" me a signal which would correct the problem.


Five minutes later, I was all digital. Since I was able to observe the change pretty closely, I would say that the digital picture is significantly more clear and less noisy! I checked mostly on channel 30 which was awful on analog and now okay on digital. 730 analog still looks bad. One reason why this change is useful: now I can record a nonHD show like "Survivor" on 7 and use just a small fraction of the space that 107 used up (nonHD show on HD channel).


Okay, last thing, everybody call and request Mariners on HD this season.


----------



## blade8

KING seems to have corrected the HD broadcast issue late this morning. I was beginning to think is was my comcast HDDVR box, but a call to comcast yesterday confirmed there was indeed an issue with channel 105. All is good now!!


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also called Comcast and was told the same thing regarding King- 105.
> 
> 
> While on the phone I asked them why I still wasn't getting digital 2-99 channels. The service person insisted that I was and said that all of Seattle was now digital. I checked the diagnostic menu and confirmed that I was still analog. She then said she would "send" me a signal which would correct the problem.
> 
> 
> Five minutes later, I was all digital. Since I was able to observe the change pretty closely, I would say that the digital picture is significantly more clear and less noisy! I checked mostly on channel 30 which was awful on analog and now okay on digital. 730 analog still looks bad. One reason why this change is useful: now I can record a nonHD show like "Survivor" on 7 and use just a small fraction of the space that 107 used up (nonHD show on HD channel).
> 
> 
> Okay, last thing, everybody call and request Mariners on HD this season.



Thanks so much, Art. I just called Comcast, who at first said there was nothing they could do- a staggered roll-out, etc. Then I read, verbatim, your post. I now have the digital simulcast! To clarify for others, the signal sent is to the Digital Box (Motorola 6412).


I am not overwhelmed with the new picture, however. But it must be the digital simucast since it periodically "pixelates.


Thanks again for sharing this info.


----------



## Karyk

You can always check the Seattle OTA thread to see if it's a King or Comcast issue.


----------



## scottiemc24

While your requesting about M's in HD, also request ESPN2 HD, too!


----------



## matt777

How does one know if one is receiving channels 2-99 in digital or analog?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matt777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one know if one is receiving channels 2-99 in digital or analog?



If you have a digital cable tuner box, and can also tune channels 702-799, then 2-99 should be digital when using that box.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ColorBurst: KCPQ is on 13.1 now and WB is on 22.1.



Thanks!!!!!

I discovered this late today while checking all available channels on my Philips TV - should have checked back here first.


Here's another strange angle on the same subject... my Pioneer 50" Plasma with QAM tuner still receives KCPQ HD on 81.1 and WB HD on 81.2 and gets nothing in the new locations 13.1 & 22.1 !?

The Philips LCD only gets them in the new locations.

Is Comcast sending a signal that causes the Philips to remap them during a channel scan? (I'm not using the cable card slot)

Maybe the Pioneer will put them in the new locations if I re-scan?

It's been quite some time since I scanned channels with the Pioneer and I like to avoid it as it does not have the auto channel sort feature the Philips has (removes blank and scrambled channels).


Btw is there a up to date listing of all the available QAM channels on Comcast?


Thanks again for the help!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColorBurst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Here's another strange angle on the same subject... my Pioneer 50" Plasma with QAM tuner still receives KCPQ HD on 81.1 and WB HD on 81.2 and gets nothing in the new locations 13.1 & 22.1 !?
> 
> The Philips LCD only gets them in the new locations.
> 
> Is Comcast sending a signal that causes the Philips to remap them during a channel scan? (I'm not using the cable card slot)
> 
> Maybe the Pioneer will put them in the new locations if I re-scan?
> 
> It's been quite some time since I scanned channels with the Pioneer and I like to avoid it as it does not have the auto channel sort feature the Philips has (removes blank and scrambled channels).
> 
> 
> Btw is there a up to date listing of all the available QAM channels on Comcast?



Colorburst,


getnate discovered that KCPQ & KTWB are passing their PSIP data (program information, time/date, and channel name/number) on cable a couple of weeks ago. Not all receivers can apparently decode this information when using QAM, however. (My LG set-top does NOT re-map, however a friend's LG ingtegrated set does.)


And, here's the latest update of the QAM list. (No changes from the last post.)


----------



## GaryStebbins

My Pioneer DVD Recorder last night detected a change in the "Channel Lineup", and asked me to select the correct lineup from a list that included

Comcast (3713)

Comcast (25781)

Comcast (25790)


Neither Comcast nor Pioneer know which I should select - apparently these numbers come from TVGOS. Pioneer is supposedly checking with TVGOS to see if they can get a description of these three.


I thought I'd check here and see if anyone else has encountered this, and may already have the answer for me.


Thanks.


Gary, in Edmonds.


----------



## GaryStebbins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And, here's the latest update of the QAM list. (No changes from the last post.)



Pastiche, for some reason I can never download your QAM list - I always get an error from Internet Explorer saying it can't find the site. It might have something to do with security settings (I'm running a firewall that sometimes gets over-protective), but I haven't been successful in many attempts. Is your list posted anywhere else I could pick it up?


Thanks.


Gary


----------



## JasG

The only way I could download the QAM list is by right-clicking on it and chossing 'Save Target As...'


----------



## GaryStebbins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only way I could download the QAM list is by right-clicking on it and chossing 'Save Target As...'



I had tried that and it also failed. Just tried again, and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## Limitedcable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is really good to hear, Limitedcable. I had one final thought that might be of some assistance to you. CATV 84 occupies roughly the same spectrum as OTA 33. If signals from Tiger Mountain are particularly hot where you live, you might have a problem with ingress on your line from KWPX's analogue OTA signal. That would certainly cause the KIRO digital signal on 84-1 to appear "low" to you. Cleaning up the cable run, however, should also work wonders on any ingress issues you might be having.



Thanks pastiche for the additional input. We do face east from atop a hill though my sinuous and antiquated cable is most likely to blame. At any rate a better connection should solve the problem either way. Is there a rule of thumb for maximum distance, splitters etc. to get an adequate signal for HDTV. My apologies if this has already been covered somewhere else.


----------



## tap

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scottiemc24*
ColorBurst: KCPQ is on 13.1 now and WB is on 22.1.
These are the "re-mapped" channel numbers. KCPQ and KTWB are on QAM channel 84. They couldn't be on 13 or 22, those are still analog. There is information in the PSIP that lets the station appear on a different number on the TV's list. This way stations can broadcast on their new digital channels, but still let people see the old channel number they are used to.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pastiche*
And, here's the latest update of the QAM list. (No changes from the last post.)
You channel list doesn't seem to have the same STB channel numbers as mine. This is what I have, for Seattle - Wallingford. I've included more information, but it's not finished yet. Channel 89-13 appears to have a Sea-Tac airport cam from KIRO. I can't find this channel anywhere on my comcast STB, is it a channel only people with the own tuners can get?

 

channels.txt 1.62109375k . file


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 89-13 appears to have a Sea-Tac airport cam from KIRO. I can't find this channel anywhere on my comcast STB, is it a channel only people with the own tuners can get?



It's probably 117 on the STB.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's probably 117 on the STB.



Strange, my STB didn't used to have a 117 "DT3". I'm sure it went directly from KINGDT to SPROUT with no 116 or 117. I reset my cable box recently because it was locking up so much, I wonder if that added the channel? Or maybe comcast just added it in the last week and it's just a coincidence?


I noticed that some of the digital simulcasts, such as KCPQ and KIRO, have two audio channels. One is AC3 2.0 192 kbit, the other is AC3 1.0 92 kbit. I guess the mono channel must be the SAP audio.


On KIRO the mono channel is marked as 'spa', and if you select spanish in the STB's settings menu, you get mono sound (but still in english). INHD has the same thing, there is an AC3 2.0 spanish track, but of course they don't have spanish for most of their programming. It seems like this would be annoying to people who really wanted spanish, as when there is no spanish available they still get their audio downmixed to fewer channels.


On KCPQ the mono track is marked english and there doesn't appear to be any way to select it with the STB. Maybe KCPQ is smart, and only marks the track as spanish if they are really broadcasting spanish. Or maybe they have no clue what they're doing, which appears to be something quite common with digital broadcasting.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

We just completed some interesting experimental work here at KOMO-DT on the audio side, and will be testing it for a few days. For the first time, KOMO-DT will be full time DD5.1 surround. Unlike in the past, there should now be surround audio for all your speakers depending on content of course. For example, with a mono source there will be much more center-channel audio than the other channels, rightfully so.


The other thing this experiment may solve, is the Comcast STB's or some OTA receivers that need to resync when switching between stereo and DD5.1. Now that we are sending surround audio all the time, the need to switch is no longer required.


So I would be curious as to your observations on this experiment. We in engineering land are feeling pretty good about the changes, but realize there are a lot of variables out in reception land.


Kelly


----------



## burger23

Thanks for participating, Kelly. It is great to have you, and KOMO, on board. And you have not to worry: if there are issues, you will hear about them through the good members to this Forum  And I suspect that you will also hear is everything is going right, too.


----------



## scottiemc24

I found NBA League Pass listed on 116-1. Is that only for subscribers then?


Thanks


----------



## wareagle

Kelly --


While you're at it, remind them to throw the HD switch when the programs begin, rather than waiting until after the first commercial.


----------



## rverginia

Kelly: Thanks for hanging out with us. I know how hard you guys are trying. What has happed to Don W? We haven't seen him around here lately.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Strange, my STB didn't used to have a 117 "DT3". I'm sure it went directly from KINGDT to SPROUT with no 116 or 117. I reset my cable box recently because it was locking up so much, I wonder if that added the channel? Or maybe comcast just added it in the last week and it's just a coincidence?



Ch 117 (from KIRO) is available to broadcast 13 World Baseball Classic games. When the games are not being shown, it will have a mix of other programming - most popular seems to be the Seatac camera, not the most action packed viewing available.


There are no plans for the channel to be around after the games are done. The last one is 3/15.


Hope this helps!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelly From KOMO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We just completed some interesting experimental work here at KOMO-DT on the audio side, and will be testing it for a few days. For the first time, KOMO-DT will be full time DD5.1 surround. Unlike in the past, there should now be surround audio for all your speakers depending on content of course. For example, with a mono source there will be much more center-channel audio than the other channels, rightfully so.
> 
> 
> The other thing this experiment may solve, is the Comcast STB's or some OTA receivers that need to resync when switching between stereo and DD5.1. Now that we are sending surround audio all the time, the need to switch is no longer required.
> 
> 
> So I would be curious as to your observations on this experiment. We in engineering land are feeling pretty good about the changes, but realize there are a lot of variables out in reception land.
> 
> 
> Kelly



I just swiched to komo from king5 and my receiver didnt make the click

noise (going from 5.1 to prologic)... looks like its working! thanks!


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just swiched to komo from king5 and my receiver didnt make the click
> 
> noise (going from 5.1 to prologic)... looks like its working! thanks!



Wi-Fi,


Thanks for the observation. However just to be on the safe side, we don't recommend changing to other stations from KOMO DT for risk of "Ear Confusion". Now that KOMO broadcasts in only surround, we would prefer you just leave it on KOMO DT for the maximum effect.










Best Regards,


Kelly


----------



## keithaxis

like someone above said..maybe it is also time to turn the HD switch when there is HD programming...KOMO showed all but a few minutes of the 1st NBA game last weekend in SD...and then someone at KOMO woke up and turned on the HD at halftime..if other companies had that sort of quality they would not be employed..


nice job on the sound changes though...one issue getting better,,but one huge one to go...get a person who can do their job of getting the show in HD at the correct time!


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kelly: Thanks for hanging out with us. I know how hard you guys are trying. What has happed to Don W? We haven't seen him around here lately.



I am still here, I just haven't had many answers. Thanks for asking, though.


Kelly is the guy that can make things happen. I am a retired KOMO engineer retained to help with digital reception issues.


Don


----------



## Budget_HT

Don W.,


Is it time to equip your boat so you can do reception testing from Shilshole on up to Port Townsend? That seems to be the (intentional) weak area for your DT signal. I think you should be able to write off the fuel and more so. You should check every popular marina in the path for both daytime and nighttime reception. So it may take some time to complete this.


Later, when the transmitting antennas are reconfigured, you may have to repeat these tests. And perhaps varying weather conditions would call for more testing.


Let me know if you need a deck hand (chuckle!).


----------



## ColorBurst

Rescanned Comcast channels last night on my Philips 32" LCD w/QAM and discovered 10 sub-channels in the 105 range that have 4 digits (to the right of the decimal point).


(105.1049 (Seattle Channel), 105.1050, 105.1053, 105.1059, 105.1061, 105.1062, 105.1063, 105.1066, 105.1067, 105.1072)


My other TV did not scan these QAM channels and only seems to be able to register sub-channels with 3 digits to the right of the decimal point.


Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don W.,
> 
> 
> Is it time to equip your boat so you can do reception testing from Shilshole on up to Port Townsend? That seems to be the (intentional) weak area for your DT signal. I think you should be able to write off the fuel and more so. You should check every popular marina in the path for both daytime and nighttime reception. So it may take some time to complete this.
> 
> 
> Later, when the transmitting antennas are reconfigured, you may have to repeat these tests. And perhaps varying weather conditions would call for more testing.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a deck hand (chuckle!).



Works for me, Dave. Do you suppose that Kelly would buy off on it?


Don


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Works for me, Dave. Do you suppose that Kelly would buy off on it?
> 
> 
> Don



Sorry, I don't know Kelly well enough to hazard a guess.


I have not had the time to listen to much of your audio experiment with full-time DD5.1 transmission of all forms of audio sources. The little bit I did hear sounded fine during some before-prime-time programs on Monday evening.


Things are quite busy at our house with my son, his wife and two toddlers living here until their new house closes around the end of the month. I don't get much time to watch my live or TiVo'd TV programs, except maybe Dora the Explorer on TiVo (could not find the HD version, ha!).


----------



## kulmar

I've noticed that the Comcast DVR isn't very good at detecting what a "repeat" is when recording a series. For example, Stargate-SG1 on sci-fi. I've set the series to record only new episodes and I get every episode broadcast.


I called customer service on the problem, and they sent a signal to the box that I'm assuming is a firmware update, but it didn't solve the problem. Are other folks experiencing this and is there a way to follow status of bugs in the device?


Thanks!


----------



## wareagle

Check out the Wikipedia bug entries. Some bugs may differ between the MSFT and iGuide software versions, but I believe this one is a function of incomplete program data provided to the guide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_6412


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kulmar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the Comcast DVR isn't very good at detecting what a "repeat" is when recording a series. For example, Stargate-SG1 on sci-fi. I've set the series to record only new episodes and I get every episode broadcast.



Does it actually RECORD every episode? Or are you just seeing every upcoming episode listed under "Scheduled to Record"? I think the latter is how the unit usually works for me. It seems to list every episode under "Scheduled", but then doesn't actually record the ones that are repeats. It's as if it waits until the last second - the actual record start time - to make the decision whether to record it or not.


----------



## wareagle

Hmmm. I prune my scheduled recordings list to prevent extras taking up space, so I'm not sure whether they would actually be recorded. Perhaps an experiment is in order.


----------



## kulmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it actually RECORD every episode? Or are you just seeing every upcoming episode listed under "Scheduled to Record"? I think the latter is how the unit usually works for me. It seems to list every episode under "Scheduled", but then doesn't actually record the ones that are repeats. It's as if it waits until the last second - the actual record start time - to make the decision whether to record it or not.



It records every episode. If you want to see what I'm seeing, schedule the series Stargate-SG1 on Sci-Fi, select record only new episodes and record at any time. You'll get every durned episode they broadcast. I checked wikipedia as Wareagle advised, and they do have an entry for this bug.


It does seem likely that it's a problem in the guide information they are using, I'm just wondering if they have any plans to resolve it. I really don't like having to spend time managing PVR data or having to pick through old episodes to find the new one's.


I'm curious if the upcoming TiVo Series 3 release is effecting thier (MSFT/Comcast) plans to continue to invest in these devices.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kulmar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the upcoming TiVo Series 3 release is effecting thier (MSFT/Comcast) plans to continue to invest in these devices.



And I'm wondering how long they'll continue the MSFT "experiment" here, before they either shut it down or expand it.


(But this whole discussion belongs in the Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software forum.)


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kulmar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It records every episode. If you want to see what I'm seeing, schedule the series Stargate-SG1 on Sci-Fi, select record only new episodes and record at any time. You'll get every durned episode they broadcast. I checked wikipedia as Wareagle advised, and they do have an entry for this bug.



I get the exact opposite with my 6412. When set to *Record New Episodes Only*, both showings will appear in my *Scheduled Recordings* list. However, only the first showing will be recorded. It does the same if I have it set to record *New Episodes and Repeats*. The unit detects I already have a copy, so it will not record the second showing.


Only if I have it set to *Record All Showings, Including Duplicates* will it in fact record both showings.


This applies to any channel that has a seperate East and West Coast feed (SciFi, Cartoon Network, HGTV, all the Discovery Channels, etc.).


Speaking of Cartoon Network, I see they finally fixed that image glitching...


----------



## wareagle

I wonder if it will record the second showing if you delete the first one before the second arrives. I seldom keep a recording for more than a day or two. (Sometimes an hour or two -- just avoiding commercials.)


----------



## sastimac

I got Comcast to enable channels 7xx. However, they look significantly worse than my normal 2-99 channels. Why?


when they enables the channels, comcast said they were temporary until something got fixed(?).


any info is welcome.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got Comcast to enable channels 7xx. However, they look significantly worse than my normal 2-99 channels. Why?



The 7xx channels are analog, so in addition to the poorer quality, period, they are then converted to digital and back to analog by the 6412, making them worse.


The 2-99 channels are now broadcast digitally, so only one digital to analog conversion is necessary (to display the image on your TV), so the quality is much better.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got Comcast to enable channels 7xx. However, they look significantly worse than my normal 2-99 channels. Why?
> 
> 
> when they enables the channels, comcast said they were temporary until something got fixed(?).
> 
> 
> any info is welcome.



Because 2-99 are now the new digital simulcast channels, that's why. They're supposed to look better. The old analog channels (that used to be shown as 2-99) have been kept around as well, and remapped to 702-799. Frankly, I don't even know why they bothered to keep the old analog channels on our boxes at all - it just confuses the heck out of people. I guess IN CASE someone really, really wants to see the old crappy analog version - for nostalgia's sake - they can still tune to 7xx.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if it will record the second showing if you delete the first one before the second arrives.



I accidentally did that experiment last weekend. I had 'Conviction' set to record on channel 105 on Friday night. But channel 105 wasn't broadcasting on Friday. So I canceled the recording, and told it to record it from channel 5 instead. It did.


Before watching it, I noticed there was a repeat showing on Saturday night on channel 105. I'd much rather see the HD version, so I deleted the SD recording, and scheduled the HD recording on Saturday night. That didn't record, leaving me with no 'Conviction's at all.


As to Stargate, it seems that shows in syndication don't bother to set the 'Repeat' flag in the TV listings. This was a problem on my ReplayTV as well.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'd much rather see the HD version, so I deleted the SD recording, and scheduled the HD recording on Saturday night. That didn't record, leaving me with no 'Conviction's at all.



I think that's a "feature" I could do without. I'd prefer that the list of scheduled recordings be accurate.


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's a "feature" I could do without. I'd prefer that the list of scheduled recordings be accurate.



Sure; the best of both worlds would be if the list of scheduled recordings would show every program that matched, but also note "duplicate" or "repeat" programs that won't actually be recorded, with the ability for you to manually override that (similar to manually resolving a conflict) if you wish. As of now, it's a bit like my old Replay, where it's impossible to know in advance exactly what is going to be recorded.


----------



## djmattyb

The other day I received the following email from:

Brenda Tate

Department of Information Technology

Office of Cable Communications

Key Tower

700 Fifth Avenue Suite 2700

P.O Box 94709

Seattle, WA 98104-5065
[email protected] 

Phone: (206) 386-1989

Fax: (206) 684-0911

Pager: (206) 997-3198


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTICE OF PUBLIC HEARING

On
Proposed Comcast Cable Franchise Renewal Ordinance


Seattle Center, Shaw Room (Just North of Key Arena)

Thursday, March 30, 2006, beginning at 5:30 p.m.

(Sign-up to speak starting at 5:00 p.m. outside of hearing room)


The Seattle City Council's Energy & Technology Committee will conduct a public hearing on a proposed ordinance granting Comcast a renewed franchise to provide cable services in most areas of Seattle. The purpose of the hearing is to take public testimony from the community and interested individuals on issues related to the proposed ordinance. If you need translation services or other accommodations, please call 206-684-8146 by March 27th to make arrangements.


If you wish to testify, you may sign up in-person outside the hearing room beginning at 5 p.m. The hearing will be cablecast live on Channel 21 and simultaneously webcast at this address: http://www2.cityofseattle.net/counci...ncil_video.asp .


Questions regarding the public hearing process should be directed to Tom Van Bronkhorst in Councilmember Jean Godden's office, by calling 206-684-8807 or via e-mail at [email protected] .

Written comments on the proposed ordinance will be accepted through Thursday, April 6, and should be addressed to Councilmember Jean Godden, Energy & Technology Committee, City of Seattle Legislative Department, PO Box 34025, Seattle, WA 98124-4025, or by e-mail at [email protected] . Copies of the proposed ordinance and attachments may be obtained by calling the City's Office of Cable Communications at 206-684-8498, or on the City Clerk's website at http://clerk.ci.seattle.wa.us/~public/leghome.htm under Council Bill No. 115494 (see also CB 115492 and CB 115493). These ordinances approve the franchise agreement negotiated by the executive; accept and appropriate funds to be received from Comcast; and support the public access channel through a small increase in franchise fees.


To view the proposed franchise document, see www.seattle.gov/cable .


*Directions*

Seattle Center is located at:

305 Harrison Street, Seattle, WA 98109

(206) 684-7200 or www.seattlecenter.com 

The Shaw Room is located near the northwest corner of Seattle Center

(across from the QFC on Republican near 1st Ave N.)


Bike, bus and parking info at http://seattlecenter.com/transportation/ 


Driving directions at http://seattlecenter.com/transportation/ 

directions.asp


----------



## djmattyb

The above hearing is the time when you need to make your voice heard about what you like/*dislike* about Comcast. I encourage everyone who can, to attend this hearing and let Comcast know that their customers have an opinion.


I personally would like to see al-a-carte programming because I don't watch 80% of the crap channels I pay for. That's the #1 complaint on my list.


What's #1 on yours?


----------



## scottiemc24

My #1 is WHERE IS FSN HD and ESPN2 HD?


----------



## tap

Was the season finale of Battlestar Galactica messed up for anyone else? I was getting constant audio dropouts and video glitches. Was it a screwup with comcast's digital simulcast or just my DVR?


I thought, at least I'll be able to catch the parts I missed when they show it again in two hours. I'll record the analog version this time. But no luck. I programmed comcast's worthless DVR to record both channel 59 and 759, but when it came time the DVR decided not to record. It's on right now, but I can't record it. I push the record button but it refuses to record. It was good, but I don't want to watch it twice in a row to catch the parts I missed the first time. Comcast is going to have one pissed off customer calling them in the morning.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got Comcast to enable channels 7xx. However, they look significantly worse than my normal 2-99 channels. Why?
> 
> 
> when they enables the channels, comcast said they were temporary until something got fixed



Sastimac, what was the issue with the 2-99 channels that you got Comcast to turn on the 7xx channels? These higher channels are still available to help troubleshoot and in case you have problems with the digital simulcast. They are temporary until at MOST the FCC takes them back and sells them off, or sooner if Comcast goes truly ALL digital in your area.


Call them back, don't bother to ask what was supposed to get fixed, and get a tech to your house to fix the problem. You most likely have some reception issue affecting digital and analog at this point. If checking your own connections does not fix it, then get Comcast there.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was the season finale of Battlestar Galactica messed up for anyone else? I was getting constant audio dropouts and video glitches. Was it a screwup with comcast's digital simulcast or just my DVR?



My recording at 10:00PM on Channel 59 was fine.


Last weekend, however, Channel 42 (Cartoon Network) was a nightmare, with both the East Coast and West Coast Feeds of "Full Metal Alchemist" and, especially, "Ghost in the Shell SAC 2nd Gig" suffering massive video and audio glitches (and in different places, no less).


I was able to salvage a watchable copy of FMA alternating between the two, but GiTS was a total loss - fortunately the DVD of that ep arrives shortly.


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was the season finale of Battlestar Galactica messed up for anyone else? I was getting constant audio dropouts and video glitches. Was it a screwup with comcast's digital simulcast or just my DVR?



I've had some problems with signal dropouts in the past, but I didn't experience any such problems with last night's BSG.


----------



## Enrico Ng

I'm looking into Comcast HD as I am unable to receive OTA signals from my location.


I know there has been some discussion on the quality and bitrate of the HD programming. Has anyone (with the equipment) tried recording some transport streams from the various channels to see what the bitrate actually is?

If so, I'd greatly appreciate hearing some of the results.


Also, I know that directv and dishnetwork resize the HD to 1280x1080, does comcast also do this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Enrico Ng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking into Comcast HD as I am unable to receive OTA signals from my location.
> 
> 
> I know there has been some discussion on the quality and bitrate of the HD programming. Has anyone (with the equipment) tried recording some transport streams from the various channels to see what the bitrate actually is?
> 
> If so, I'd greatly appreciate hearing some of the results.
> 
> 
> Also, I know that directv and dishnetwork resize the HD to 1280x1080, does comcast also do this?



Comcast doesn't modify the picture stream, except obviously to modulate it using QAM. Whatever the source network sends them, they pass thru to us - good or bad. There are conspiracy theorists who will tell you otherwise, but this is Comcast's corporate policy, and I've seen no reason to doubt it. When KOMO sends out HD programming with bad glitches - it's exactly the same glitches on both OTA and Comcast.


----------



## tap

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Enrico Ng*
I know there has been some discussion on the quality and bitrate of the HD programming. Has anyone (with the equipment) tried recording some transport streams from the various channels to see what the bitrate actually is?

If so, I'd greatly appreciate hearing some of the results.
I have bitrate information in my QAM channel list. Some channels are variable bit rate, so you can't describe the bitrate by a single number.

Quote:

Also, I know that directv and dishnetwork resize the HD to 1280x1080, does comcast also do this?
They don't resize what they transmit, stations come in their native 1920x1080, 1280x720 or 704x480. Comcast's cable boxes do resize to a single resolution on output. So you have to pick 1080i or 720p and everything HD will get resized to that.


If you have a cablecard TV then you don't exactly have this problem, but really you still do. Nearly all TV's only display a single resolution, so the TV is going to convert everything to one resolution just like the cable box does.

 

channels.txt 1.62109375k . file


----------



## biz_qwik

Is anyone else having issues with their 6412 acting really sluggish and not responding very fast in the last few weeks?


It's like an update came and it has been acting up since. I.E......getting stuck on FF or REV for 1-2 minutes. A long delay after hitting a number or comand on the remote.


Thanks.....


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was the season finale of Battlestar Galactica messed up for anyone else? I was getting constant audio dropouts and video glitches. Was it a screwup with comcast's digital simulcast or just my DVR?
> 
> 
> I thought, at least I'll be able to catch the parts I missed when they show it again in two hours. I'll record the analog version this time. But no luck. I programmed comcast's worthless DVR to record both channel 59 and 759, but when it came time the DVR decided not to record. It's on right now, but I can't record it. I push the record button but it refuses to record. It was good, but I don't want to watch it twice in a row to catch the parts I missed the first time. Comcast is going to have one pissed off customer calling them in the morning.



I am *LIVID* right now. The stupid Comcast DVR failed to record BG on Friday night when it first aired and I was kind of pissed until someone told me it would air again tonight. I checked the schedule late last night and it was listed as to be recorded tonight at the proper times - no problem.


Well, needless to say I just checked. It's not recording it. The recording schedule is empty for tonight, and it was 30 minutes into the episode before I could hit the manual record button. At least for me, it did start recording, but since it wasn't on that channel when I walked up to it, it can't recover the first 30 minutes.


Fool me once, fool me twice - wish I had line of sight to satellites...


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biz_qwik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with their 6412 acting really sluggish and not responding very fast in the last few weeks?
> 
> 
> It's like an update came and it has been acting up since. I.E......getting stuck on FF or REV for 1-2 minutes. A long delay after hitting a number or comand on the remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks.....



That's been happening with mine for months now. It's more than frustrating - it's infuriating.


The work-around, of course, is to turn it off when not in use as the problem only happens when it's been on for a long time. But then you run into the maddening "I'm sorry, I know better than you and I'm the one who powered the system on to do a recording because I'm so lame that I can't simply record a program without the UI running so I'm going to mute the audio and not leave you with any easy way to unmute it without having to hack a remote and worse, I'll decide to turn myself off on you when I'm done because I'm done doing what I needed to do and who cares what you are doing" bug...


(Gee, is it clear that I have the lowest opinion of whoever wrote the software for this thing?)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (Gee, is it clear that I have the lowest opinion of whoever wrote the software for this thing?)



Well, if you're in San Francisco it wouldn't be the same person(s) who wrote ours.


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, if you're in San Francisco it wouldn't be the same person(s) who wrote ours.



Ah, good point. Sorry, I was searching for a thread where others were having the same problem. It seems that some problems seem to span the different models?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, good point. Sorry, I was searching for a thread where others were having the same problem. It seems that some problems seem to span the different models?



When they do, it's probably an indication that the problem lies with the firmware (Motorola) or the guide data. In the case of the lack of response to remote commands, I'd bet on a poor design of the Motorola real time operating system.


----------



## biz_qwik

I also have twice in the las couple weeks had a 3+ hour scheduled recording record only record 1:04 exactly and stop. That pissed me off so bad.


Is there any truth to this overheating talk? I had zero issues for the first 8+ months of owning the DVR and it missed a few recordings. Comcast insisted that I was ALWAYS supposed to leaver the power on and never turn off the box? I'm starting to think heat may be an issues as it is very warm to the touch these days.


----------



## wareagle

Box temperature:


In Diagnostics, the second page of d13 (PVR/HDD STATUS) shows Temp and Max Temp. Mine are 106 & 124.


As an aside, why are most of the Washington 6412 postings appearing here instead of in the "Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software" forum?


----------



## DrCrawn

Comcast viewers using QAM only: are you still able to pick up KING and KONG? Thanks.


----------



## kulmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As an aside, why are most of the Washington 6412 postings appearing here instead of in the "Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software" forum?



I can say that the reason I posted here was that this was the only thread I could find here that seemed to have any information about this box. I found the thread through Google and read the thread for several weeks prior to making my first post. Even after you gave me the name of the thread that was specific to the problems I'm seeing it took me 45 minutes of searching the boards to find that thread. Coming in through the front door of this board, it's difficult to find what you are looking for (as a newbie).


I'd love to post the link to the board that you are refering to, but apparently that's not allowed for newbies, can you post that link?


----------



## wareagle

Here's the link:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=467203


----------



## Budget_HT

NCAA Games On KIRO: Thurs. March 16

KIRO 7.0


Time

Game


9:40 a.m.

Boston College vs. Pacific (Salt Lake City I)


12:00 p.m.

Nevada vs. Montana (Salt Lake City II)


4:20 p.m.

Gonzaga vs. Xavier (Salt Lake City III)


6:45 p.m.

Washington vs. Utah State (San Diego IV)


KIRO 7.1 Seen on Comcast channel 107


Time

Game


9:20 a.m.

Wichita State vs. Seton Hall (Greensboro I)


11:40 p.m.

Marquette vs. Alabama (San Diego I)


4:20 p.m.

Gonzaga vs. Xavier (Salt Lake City III)


6:45 p.m.

Washington vs. Utah State (San Diego IV)


KIRO 7.2 Seen on Comcast channel 117


Time

Game


9:25 a.m.

Oklahoma vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee (Jacksonville I)


11:45 a.m.

Florida vs. South Alabama (Jacksonville II)


4:25 p.m.

Illinois vs. Air Force (San Diego III)


6:40 p.m.

Indiana vs. San Diego State (Salt Lake City IV)


---------------


NCAA Games On KIRO: Fri. March 17

KIRO 7.0


Time

Game


9:30 a.m.

Arizona vs. Wisconsin (Philadelphia I)


11:45 a.m.

West Virginia vs. Southern Illinois (Auburn Hills II)


4:20 p.m.

California vs. North Carolina State (Dallas III)


6:45 p.m.

Kentucky vs. UAB (Philadelphia IV)


KIRO 7.1, Seen on Comcast channel 107


Time

Game


9:30 a.m.

Arizona vs. Wisconsin (Philadelphia I)


11:45 p.m.

West Virginia vs. Southern Illinois (Auburn Hills II)


4:10 p.m.

Pittsburgh vs. Kent State (Auburn Hills III)


6:45 p.m.

Kentucky vs. UAB (Philadelphia IV)


KIRO 7.2, Seen on Comcast channel 117


Time

Game


9:15 a.m.

Ohio State vs. Davidson (Dayton I)


11:35 a.m.

Georgetown vs. Northern Iowa (Dayton II)


4:10 p.m.

Michigan State vs. George Mason (Dayton III)


6:30 p.m.

North Carolina vs. Murray State (Dayton IV)


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a cablecard TV then you don't exactly have this problem, but really you still do. Nearly all TV's only display a single resolution, so the TV is going to convert everything to one resolution just like the cable box does.



Does Cablecard "pass through" the native resolution of the channel? Do you get Fox in 720p and Kiro in 1080i? or is it just 720p OR 1080i with Cablecard?


Since they are free I am tempted to get one to test out and see...


----------



## sastimac

Sastimac, what was the issue with the 2-99 channels that you got Comcast to turn on the 7xx channels? These higher channels are still available to help troubleshoot and in case you have problems with the digital simulcast. They are temporary until at MOST the FCC takes them back and sells them off, or sooner if Comcast goes truly ALL digital in your area.


Call them back, don't bother to ask what was supposed to get fixed, and get a tech to your house to fix the problem. You most likely have some reception issue affecting digital and analog at this point. If checking your own connections does not fix it, then get Comcast there.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I thought the 7xx channels were the digital channels. Instead, they are the analog channels. That explains why they looked worse than the 2-99 channels. My regular tv's show good 2-99 reception. However, on my plasma the difference is noticeable.


Thanks


----------



## seicam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I walked up to the counter on Saturday and asked the woman at the desk what I had to do to get a CableCARD and she replied "Just ask me nicely." - I did and she got a card, scanned it, got my signature and I walked out.
> 
> 
> I asked about charges and she said none - and that I would save $5.10/month when I returned my STB. She asked a couple of standard questions to make sure I understood that it had no PPV, On Demand or Channel Guide.
> 
> 
> The only other thing I had to do after installing it was to call the toll free service number and ask to have it initialized.



I do not know how you guys do that. I went to the Redmond Comcast store today and asked nicely about CableCARD. The lady checked that I have limited analog cable subscription only and told me I need to upgrade to Digital Cable for 11.99/mo. I even talked to her manager, but she said the same. Than I called Comcast 800 number and customer service person said that I CAN have the CableCARD with just basic analog subscription. However the card needs to be installed by a technician. I said fine and set up an appointment.

I was happy until got back home and found a message on my phone from that customer service rep telling me that she was wrong and I need to buy Digital Cable.


Judging from the number of posts here, there is number of people who recieved CableCARD with just basic cable. It seems like the policy changes daily or what?


Anyone has an idea how should I proceed?


----------



## steen995

I thought 100+ were the digital channels. This is what I was told by Comcast previously. Your saying the 700 channels are not digital? I thought they just didn't look good because they were old TV shows I've been recording in 700+. Is the 2-99 now digital?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought 100+ were the digital channels. This is what I was told by Comcast previously. Your saying the 700 channels are not digital? I thought they just didn't look good because they were old TV shows I've been recording in 700+. Is the 2-99 now digital?



Yes. Ignore 708-799, since they're just analog equivalents of 8-99. If you don't have a set top box, then 2-99 are analog.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought 100+ were the digital channels. This is what I was told by Comcast previously. Your saying the 700 channels are not digital? I thought they just didn't look good because they were old TV shows I've been recording in 700+. Is the 2-99 now digital?



Yes, when Comcast enabled the digital simulcast channels recently, they also reprogrammed all our cable boxes so that 2-99 now represents those new digital simulcast channels. They still transmit the analog channels - but they've programmed our boxes to make those analog channels appear in the 702-799 range. Of course, if you're using an analog tuner (on your TV) then 2-99 are the same analog channels as always.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does Cablecard "pass through" the native resolution of the channel? Do you get Fox in 720p and Kiro in 1080i? or is it just 720p OR 1080i with Cablecard?



A cablecard just deals with decrypting the signal, it's not nearly complex enough to convert from one resolution to another. Your TV will get whatever resolution is being sent. The thing is, an LCD or plasma screen is manufactured with a certain physical number of pixels. For a CRT based TV it's more complex, but they generally only do a single resolution too. Your TV may say it's in 720p or 1080i mode, but that's just the signal it's getting. The screen can't physically transform itself to another resolution, and so everything is digitally converted to the screen's native resolution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are temporary until at MOST the FCC takes them back and sells them off, or sooner if Comcast goes truly ALL digital in your area.



While the FCC will be taking back the analog over the air frequencies, the cable companies could continue to provide analog signals longer (or not as long) if they wanted to. It stands to reason they might want to do this, to pick up customers who don't want to buy ATSC STBs for all their TVs.


----------



## NickFromWA

Anyone want to join my fantasy baseball league on Yahoo? If so PM me.

It is a head-to-head league. The live draft is scheduled for this Sunday at 11am. It is a PLUS league so it has all the bonus features but the cost is $10 per person. The winner gets a trophy or t-shirt.

Thanks, and sorry for the off topic post.

Nick


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seicam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not know how you guys do that. I went to the Redmond Comcast store today and asked nicely about CableCARD. The lady checked that I have limited analog cable subscription only and told me I need to upgrade to Digital Cable for 11.99/mo. I even talked to her manager, but she said the same. Than I called Comcast 800 number and customer service person said that I CAN have the CableCARD with just basic analog subscription. However the card needs to be installed by a technician. I said fine and set up an appointment.
> 
> I was happy until got back home and found a message on my phone from that customer service rep telling me that she was wrong and I need to buy Digital Cable.
> 
> 
> Judging from the number of posts here, there is number of people who recieved CableCARD with just basic cable. It seems like the policy changes daily or what?
> 
> 
> Anyone has an idea how should I proceed?



What Comcast doesn't want us to know.... If you have a cable card ready TV, you don't need to upgrade to digital service or get the card to receive non-premium digital channels.


I've got analog service only (and I'm NOT using a cable card) and I get all the unencrypted digital channels including 7 local HD channels on both my TVs.

My Philips and Pioneer both have integrated ATSC/QAM tuners with cableCARD slots.


If your TV has a QAM tuner (cableCARD equipped), just hook it directly to the cable and do a channel scanand it should find all the unencrypted digital channels available. The digital channel numbers it finds usually will not be in the same locations that are shown on a cable box as the box is programmed to remap them. As an example, KOMO (ABC) HD is channel 82.4 and is something like 104.1 on the Comcast box.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColorBurst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What Comcast doesn't want us to know.... If you have a cable card ready TV, you don't need to upgrade to digital service or get the card to receive non-premium digital channels.
> 
> 
> I've got analog service only (and I'm NOT using a cable card) and I get all the unencrypted digital channels including 7 local HD channels on both my TVs.
> 
> My Philips and Pioneer both have integrated ATSC/QAM tuners with cableCARD slots.
> 
> 
> If your TV has a QAM tuner (cableCARD equipped), just hook it directly to the cable and do a channel scanand it should find all the unencrypted digital channels available. The digital channel numbers it finds usually will not be in the same locations that are shown on a cable box as the box is programmed to remap them. As an example, KOMO (ABC) HD is channel 82.4 and is something like 104.1 on the Comcast box.



Exactly. Why does anybody want a cablecard for limited analog anyhow? All such channels are transmitted unencrypted, so there's no need for a card (as of now). This might obviously change, if Comcast decides to encrypt these channels someday.

The situation is somewhat different for basic cable channels. For subscribers of that tier a cablecard would allow receiving these channels in digital. And there's really the question, whether it is indeed possible to get a cablecard, if you subscribe to basic cable. From what I read from various forum posts, this seems indeed depend on the wheather, the day of the week or some other random factor. In most cases the requirement seems to be having the entry level digital tier.


----------



## testarc

Cablecard is only useful to receive ESPN, DISCOVER, INHD, TNT, HBO etc in HD. Those chanenels are only included in digital cable. That may be why comcast won't give you a cable card.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColorBurst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What Comcast doesn't want us to know.... If you have a cable card ready TV, you don't need to upgrade to digital service or get the card to receive non-premium digital channels.
> 
> 
> I've got analog service only (and I'm NOT using a cable card) and I get all the unencrypted digital channels including 7 local HD channels on both my TVs.
> 
> My Philips and Pioneer both have integrated ATSC/QAM tuners with cableCARD slots.
> 
> 
> If your TV has a QAM tuner (cableCARD equipped), just hook it directly to the cable and do a channel scanand it should find all the unencrypted digital channels available. The digital channel numbers it finds usually will not be in the same locations that are shown on a cable box as the box is programmed to remap them. As an example, KOMO (ABC) HD is channel 82.4 and is something like 104.1 on the Comcast box.


----------



## tluxon

March Madness:


We got the early HD games on KIRO-DT when the non-HD broadcast was on KIRO's SD channel. Now they're showing the non-HD broadcast on both KIRO-SD and KIRO-DT even though the UCLA game is in HD right now.


Unfortunately, I'm not able to get to a phone right now (please don't ask me to explain). Could someone please call KIRO and find out why we're not getting the HD game from San Diego on KIRO-DT right now?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablecard is only useful to receive ESPN, DISCOVER, INHD, TNT, HBO etc in HD. Those chanenels are only included in digital cable. That may be why comcast won't give you a cable card.



No, it could also be used to receive the SD versions of some of the channels you listed, if you subscibe to basic cable only.

It doesn't mean that you automatically get all those HD channels you mentioned, if you have a Cablecard. A CableCard is used for decryption, but not for reception. It's kind of the decryption part of a stand-alone cable box.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seicam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not know how you guys do that. I went to the Redmond Comcast store today and asked nicely about CableCARD. The lady checked that I have limited analog cable subscription only and told me I need to upgrade to Digital Cable for 11.99/mo. I even talked to her manager, but she said the same. Than I called Comcast 800 number and customer service person said that I CAN have the CableCARD with just basic analog subscription. However the card needs to be installed by a technician. I said fine and set up an appointment.
> 
> I was happy until got back home and found a message on my phone from that customer service rep telling me that she was wrong and I need to buy Digital Cable.
> 
> 
> Judging from the number of posts here, there is number of people who recieved CableCARD with just basic cable. It seems like the policy changes daily or what?
> 
> 
> Anyone has an idea how should I proceed?




I went through the same thing recently (~2 weeks ago).

Here is my story (kind of lengthy)


First, I went to Redmond, and was not able to get the cable card (because the lady said I needed to upgrade to digital cable). [I only have the "expanded basic"(??) analog cable, ~$45 per month, CNN, ESPN, etc.; No HBO, No Showtime.]

Next, I went to Seattle and the lady gave me a cable card, without me paying anything or upgrading.


Went home, and plug the cable card into TV.

TV didn't work at all. (Can't see anything. 0 channels.)

Called Comcast and explained the problem.

The lady on the phone first told me that "You don't have digital cable. You are NOT supposed to get a cable card."

Then, I told her that I don't think so because the Seattle office just gave me the cable card an hour or so ago.

So, the lady beleived me and went through the troubleshoot with me.

She told me to turned off TV and unpluged and then pluged the cable cards.

Still didn't work.

So, I told her that I read from Internet that after I got the cable card, I needed to call Comcast and then Comcast would set some some signal to "authorize" the cable card.

She then told me to hold on for a minute. When she came back, she told me to turn off TV and unplugged/plugged cable card again.

This time, the TV worked. (I was able to tune to 104 / 107 to watch ABC and CBS, although the program was SD at that time.)



Hope this helps.


PS

Note: with the cable card, my TV does not allow me to select "Side Bar", "Zoom", or "Stretch" anymore for SD channels. "Side Bar" are present all the time for SD. If the same is also true for your TV and yours is a plasma, that may or may not cause the built-in problem.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly. Why does anybody want a cablecard for limited analog anyhow? All such channels are transmitted unencrypted, so there's no need for a card (as of now). This might obviously change, if Comcast decides to encrypt these channels someday.
> 
> The situation is somewhat different for basic cable channels. For subscribers of that tier a cablecard would allow receiving these channels in digital. And there's really the question, whether it is indeed possible to get a cablecard, if you subscribe to basic cable. From what I read from various forum posts, this seems indeed depend on the wheather, the day of the week or some other random factor. In most cases the requirement seems to be having the entry level digital tier.



Well, agreed with you to some degree.


However, if you have "expanded" (??) anaglog cable, (i.e., CNN, ESPN, etc.), then with a cable card, you will get the digital versions of many (but not all?) of these analog channels. This is important if your cable signal is marginal to begin with so the analog channel picture quality is not good.

There is a disadvantage though in that it takes longer to switch channels.


Also, with cable card, you just tune to 104 to watch ABC HD, instead of tuning to 87.1 (or something like that).


Furthermore, with cable card, the TV Guide On Screen feature of my TV started to work acceptably (although not perfectly) again (at least for the last 2 weeks).


----------



## seaflipper

Why isn't KIRO broadcasting basketball in HD?


----------



## Caseys8527

Hey everyone, first off, I am totaly new to this forum but it is great! I have a question and it has probably been answered a dozen times so far but this thread is so big I don't know how to pare it down. So here we go!


I am buying a new plasma come monday - the vizio 42 from Costco...I ultimately will have a hdmi dvd player. With comcast - what is the best way to go set up wise? the Vizio only has one HDMI slot and no cable card slot BUT does have a tuner.


What should I be looking for as #1. Best picture? #2. Most cost effective?


Thanks!


----------



## jimre

It depends on what you plan to watch. Your Vizio P42 TV's QAM tuner supports only un-encrypted digital cable channels - which is mostly stations you'd otherwise get over-the-air like the local HD stations. If you want to watch any other digital cable programming - like ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, or any of the premium channels - then you'll need to subscribe to a digital cable package, and use Comcast's digital cable box for tuning. You'd connect it to your TV via HDMI.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It depends on what you plan to watch. Your Vizio P42 TV's QAM tuner supports only un-encrypted digital cable channels - which is mostly stations you'd otherwise get over-the-air like the local HD stations. If you want to watch any other digital cable programming - like ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, or any of the premium channels - then you'll need to subscribe to a digital cable package, and use Comcast's digital cable box for tuning. You'd connect it to your TV via HDMI.



Comcast box also has composite. I currently have both- when I switch I can not tell the difference. In a few years, when 1) the new DVD standard becomes decided; and 2) the price of a new format DVD player gets affordable, I will use HDMI from the DVD since it will support 1080p while it will be years before 1080p is available from Comcast


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast box also has composite. I currently have both- when I switch I can not tell the difference. ...



You mean component, right?


----------



## pastiche

It's here, not that I know why...


90-332 through 90-339 & 112-420 through 112-426.


I've updated the QAM list (attached) to detail them.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean component, right?



Right on! Although I meant to type component, I have included the definition below, in case anyone else is confused:




> Quote:
> Component Cables
> 
> Component cables look just like composite cables. The difference is that, where a composite cable carries the entire video signal on a single cable, component cables split the signal in three. This connection gives a superior image over composite or S-video connections. The signal itself is referred to as either Y,Cr,Cb, or Y,Pb,Pr. Most manufacturers make connecting these cables easy by color coordinating them. The tips of the cables and jacks will be red, green and blue. Unfortunately, this can be a bit confusing because computer RGB connections are colored the same way. A good rule of thumb is that, if the connections are RCA type, it is usually a component cable. Computer RGB cables will usually be BNC type. Most high-end DVD players and HDTV tuners will have component connections.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablecard is only useful to receive ESPN, DISCOVER, INHD, TNT, HBO etc in HD. Those chanenels are only included in digital cable. That may be why comcast won't give you a cable card.



It's also useful to receive HD locals, and those are included with Limited Basic (the $12.00 plan).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's also useful to receive HD locals, and those are included with Limited Basic (the $12.00 plan).



It is, but just to be clear - a cablecard is not required for those HD locals; just a TV w/ QAM tuner.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is, but just to be clear - a cablecard is not required for those HD locals; just a TV w/ QAM tuner.



Correct, just look 3 posts above at pastiche's list. All channels listed there don't require a cablecard (for now).


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct, just look 3 posts above at pastiche's list. All channels listed there don't require a cablecard (for now).



The point is that cable card is useful (not necessary), because it doesn't require you to learn the QAM channel assignments. King will be 105, Kiro 107, etc. And if Comcast changes the QAM channel assignments, you will not need to figure out those changes.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not a proponent of cablecard--except cablecard enabled DVRs.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast box also has composite. I currently have both- when I switch I can not tell the difference. In a few years, when 1) the new DVD standard becomes decided; and 2) the price of a new format DVD player gets affordable, I will use HDMI from the DVD since it will support 1080p while it will be years before 1080p is available from Comcast



I went the opposite route, using HDMI for the Comcast connection. I have a Panasonic plasma with a 720p native resolution, a Panasonic S97 DVD player, and the new 3412 set top box from Comcast. For me, picture quality is better using HDMI from the Comcast box. But, I don't see any difference in quality between component and HDMI from the DVD player. In my case, the scaler in my set is probably as good as the one in the DVD player, so it doesn't matter where the up-conversion to 720p takes place. But, as is the case in most of these situations, you really need to hook it up both ways and see what looks best. If both look better using HDMI, then you'll need to invest in a switch or an HDMI-capable receiver.


----------



## WSeattleGuY

Does anyone have a good email to contact someone local w/ Comcast to request FSN-HD? I sent an email to a generic contact email at Comcast and got a very blah response about no announcements of plans to add FSN-HD. I want to send an email to someone who actually has some clout there.


----------



## brownnet

This is an excerpt from an article in a magazine called "Sports Business Daily". It was a one-on-one with FSN National COO Randy Freer.



> Quote:
> Q: FSN has made a big investment in HD, increasing the coverage.
> 
> 
> Freer: We more than doubled it this year. I think we will more than double it again next year. We hope to have deals with all of our distributors for the delivery of HD by the start of baseball season this year. Once that is in place, you'll see us over the next 12 or 18 months put ourselves in a position where we are doing most of our games in HD.



My understanding is that instead of FSN NW trying to negotiate a deal with Comcast Seattle, the National FSN is trying to negotiate a deal with National Comcast. That of course makes the deal far more complicated, but maybe it's closer then we think. I hope. Maybe soon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WSeattleGuY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good email to contact someone local w/ Comcast to request FSN-HD? I sent an email to a generic contact email at Comcast and got a very blah response about no announcements of plans to add FSN-HD. I want to send an email to someone who actually has some clout there.



Steve Kipp seems to be the prime Comcast non-communicator around here:


Steve Kipp

VP of Communications

Comcast Washington
[email protected]


----------



## rstewar

After the latest list of clear QAM channels was posted (see above post), I decided to update my EyeTV 500 for my iMac. Lo and behold, a whole slew of new SD channels that I had not been able to pick up before were there including Comedy Central, Bravo, CNN, fx, Lifetime, AMC and quite a few more. It looks like the set of channels non-digital subscribers might receive.


The only problem is, there is no sound. So, this leads me to a few questions

1. Are other folks seeing these channels?

2. Is anyone getting sound on these channels?

3. Am I the only weird Mac guy here?


All the other channels get sound, but not this one. Maybe they are encrypting the sound, but not the image.


I'd tell you the channel numbers, but EyeTV only reports the actual frequency they occupy (Comedy Central, AMC, and Discovery all occupy 669 Mhz, for example)


Any similar experiences out there?


Cheers,

Randy


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstewar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only problem is, there is no sound. So, this leads me to a few questions
> 
> 1. Are other folks seeing these channels?
> 
> 2. Is anyone getting sound on these channels?
> 
> 3. Am I the only weird Mac guy here?



I see them occasionally. At times, they're all unencrypted (without sound), and at other times, they're all encrypted. Yet other times, some are encrypted, and some are unencrypted.


I haven't gotten sound from any "expanded basic" digital simulcast channels in about a year, since they re-arranged them and actually prepared to launch the simulcast.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstewar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After the latest list of clear QAM channels was posted (see above post), I decided to update my EyeTV 500 for my iMac. Lo and behold, a whole slew of new SD channels that I had not been able to pick up before were there including Comedy Central, Bravo, CNN, fx, Lifetime, AMC and quite a few more. It looks like the set of channels non-digital subscribers might receive.
> 
> 
> The only problem is, there is no sound. So, this leads me to a few questions
> 
> 1. Are other folks seeing these channels?
> 
> 2. Is anyone getting sound on these channels?
> 
> 3. Am I the only weird Mac guy here?



I get these, the sound is encrypted but the video isn't. I listed them in my channels list, about 40 posts back.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While the FCC will be taking back the analog over the air frequencies, the cable companies could continue to provide analog signals longer (or not as long) if they wanted to. It stands to reason they might want to do this, to pick up customers who don't want to buy ATSC STBs for all their TVs.



I think now I misunderstood some of the reading I was doing, or assumed too much!, so I searched more and all the information I found recently related only to broadcasters, not to cable companies.


I agree that Comcast and other providers _may_ want to keep analog if possible, but I do not forsee them keeping more than necessary (the "must haves" on the lineup) and a couple more if at all. They will want to maximize the bandwidth that they have for HD, digital channels, and interactive services with multiple products. They have already started the process in some areas for all digital.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Anyone else have trouble with 107 tonight? It's a washed out mess for me. I can't even watch it. Just me?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Looks like both TV sets with the Comcast DVR box are doing it, but the feed on the computer (without a box) is fine.


----------



## wareagle

107 -- mine is fine.


----------



## draknoir42

Does anyone has a list of the channels ill be able to recieve (HDTV and other) if a get a QAM compliant cable tuner for my PC? I searched the thread and couldnt find one. I assume ill still get the basic cable (channels 2-99), am i correct in that asumption?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *draknoir42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone has a list of the channels ill be able to recieve (HDTV and other) if a get a QAM compliant cable tuner for my PC? I searched the thread and couldnt find one. I assume ill still get the basic cable (channels 2-99), am i correct in that asumption?



Look at the top of this page - about 18 posts before yours.


----------



## John Geis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *draknoir42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone has a list of the channels ill be able to recieve (HDTV and other) if a get a QAM compliant cable tuner for my PC? I searched the thread and couldnt find one. I assume ill still get the basic cable (channels 2-99), am i correct in that asumption?




Check out post #6550 in this thread...has a nice file listing of the digital channels, and yes you should get channels 2-99 (if there isn't a filter in line blocking them)


----------



## radurd

I bought a new Philips 32PF7320A/37 from Costco a few days ago and was pleasantly surprised to see that its integrated cable tuner was capable of finding some digital and HD channels in the Comcast lineup (I have the Basic Cable package).


After reading some posts from this forum, I went to the Seattle Comcast office and got a CableCard (no problems - I avoided the Redmond office after reading people's postings in this thread).


I plugged it in last evening, went on the phone with a Comcast service rep and was able to get it working. Now I can watch:

Channels 2-29 (digital)

Channels 74-99 (digital)

Channels 101-119 (digital/HD)

Channels 702-799 (analog)

Channels 900-957 (digital music channels)


My gripe is that channels 30-73 are not working (they just display a black screen). I would love to have these digital versions of the analog 730-773 channels...


Has anyone been able to get them enabled by Comcast while still remaining on Basic Cable?


----------



## Budget_HT

radurd,


If your "Basic Cable" is the $13 version, you normally would not get channels 30 to 73. (We don't at our house with $13 basic cable).


If you are still getting the analog versions (mapped by your cable card to channels 730 to 773), there is probably no filter on the cable line feeding your house that would exclude those channels.


----------



## radurd

Dave,


The $13 version is called "Limited cable". The "Basic cable" I have is the $46 version, one that does include channels 30-73.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radurd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...My gripe is that channels 30-73 are not working (they just display a black screen). I would love to have these digital versions of the analog 730-773 channels...
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get them enabled by Comcast while still remaining on Basic Cable?



AFAIK you need to have a digital cable subscription to get these. Once subscribed, your Cablecard would would decrypt those channels.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radurd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My gripe is that channels 30-73 are not working (they just display a black screen). I would love to have these digital versions of the analog 730-773 channels...
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get them enabled by Comcast while still remaining on Basic Cable?



In another of your post, you said that your cable is the $45 version, which is the same as mine.

In my case (in Redmond), using cable card, my TV can tune to channels 30-73 without any problems.

I would suggest calling Comcast and try to "re-authorize" the cable card to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radurd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> The $13 version is called "Limited cable". The "Basic cable" I have is the $46 version, one that does include channels 30-73.



Thanks for clearing that up for me. After looking it up on their web site, I see that "Limited Cable" is the $13 version that I have. I have also seen it called "Limited Basic Cable" and "Limited Basic."


I have Limited Cable because I get a $10 package discount on my Comcast internet service. So my cable TV service effectively costs me $3 per month. Since my wife likes to watch NWCN, it is worth it. Of course, most of the time she watches recorded programs on either her HD or SD DirecTiVo box.


----------



## DrCrawn

SNL in HD!


----------



## thefatguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SNL in HD!



FINALLY!!!!


----------



## stevef

I'm watchin' it right now (off-air). It looks pretty good.


----------



## Nausicaa

Did anyone who receives KOMO-DT OTA and watches "Lost" notice an audio glitch in the final minutes of this week's episode?


I don't run 5.1, but I am guessing the back two surround channels were swapped with the front three, since I heard loud effects levels but no voices or primary effects on my two-channel TV.


----------



## O_Salt

It was also on Comcast.


----------



## poppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SNL in HD!



I noticed that too ... but I wonder if it's because it is a repeat.


Let's see if it is still in HD next week when they reenact the delay ...


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone who receives KOMO-DT OTA and watches "Lost" notice an audio glitch in the final minutes of this week's episode?
> 
> 
> I don't run 5.1, but I am guessing the back two surround channels were swapped with the front three, since I heard loud effects levels but no voices or primary effects on my two-channel TV.



Yes, I noticed that and had to switch to my SD recording to get that dialogue. It was during the scene where they let the "potential other" out of the safe and gave him cereal or something. Lasted for a few minutes.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone who receives KOMO-DT OTA and watches "Lost" notice an audio glitch in the final minutes of this week's episode?
> 
> 
> I don't run 5.1, but I am guessing the back two surround channels were swapped with the front three, since I heard loud effects levels but no voices or primary effects on my two-channel TV.



I have 5.1, and there simply wasn't any dialog, just effects. I was able to turn on closed captions on the comcast DVR, and get the dialog that way. Glad I don't normally use the captions, as they are delayed about 10 seconds.


----------



## scottiemc24

Did anyone get a reply back from Steve Kipp about FSN-HD? I haven't although I did receive a reply in the past.


Thanks


----------



## djmattyb

This isn't really Comcast TV news, but check it out. In a few places where Verizon has rolled out Fios, Comcast upgraded their customers download speeds to 16 mbps down and 1 mbps up.

C-Net Article


----------



## Karyk

Fios still doubles Comcast's upload speed. That would be a bigger deal for a lot of users--I'd take a slower download speed and faster upload speed for $12.00 less a month (what Fios seems to offer per the article).


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone who receives KOMO-DT OTA and watches "Lost" notice an audio glitch in the final minutes of this week's episode?
> 
> 
> I don't run 5.1, but I am guessing the back two surround channels were swapped with the front three, since I heard loud effects levels but no voices or primary effects on my two-channel TV.



I think the front channels just went off - I could only hear the sound effects through my rear speakers.


I ended up switching over to the HD feed on directv (from LA) and it was fine there.


fingers crossed it doesn't happen again tonight!


----------



## shandrea

Over QAM, I get 13-1 and 22-1 and both give guide information. Does anyone else get these or other channels with guide information? I do not get all the music channels. Discovery is the highest channel I get.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the front channels just went off - I could only hear the sound effects through my rear speakers.
> 
> 
> I ended up switching over to the HD feed on directv (from LA) and it was fine there.
> 
> 
> fingers crossed it doesn't happen again tonight!



nope - it was the center channel - the fronts (and rears) came through fine.


what's up with KOMO?


----------



## getnate12345

The first minutes of sound during tonights episode were messed up. The sound only included sound effects, rain, and music. The sound was missing all dialog. Fortunatley this problem only occured during the episode review played at the beginning of the show. The sound was corrected at the point when Locke opened the sock drawer.


Anyone else notice this?


[edit, corrected spelling]


----------



## mikeg_ms

Did cable lose the critical last 2 min of LOST too? OTA sure did --went to background sound only


----------



## redwoodtree

Two weeks in a row... the critical last minutes of lost, no audio....


----------



## Karyk

Same complaints over in the Seattle OTA thread (at least with HD), so it's not a Comcast issue.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeg_ms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did cable lose the critical last 2 min of LOST too? OTA sure did --went to background sound only



Yes. Since Karyk says it happened OTA too then this is most likely another KOMO audio probem.


----------



## wareagle

OK, where are Don and Kelly now that KOMO audio is acting up again?


----------



## HonestAbe

I emailed KOMO this morning to ask it they were aware of the problem with the audio dropouts during "Lost", and if it would be fixed, and got this response:

_Thank you so much for you interest in KOMO TV Programming. Unfortunately I have to report that this issue you experienced was due to an equipment failure at our end. We are making this first priority and plan to have the problem fixed immediately. Please accept our apologies and know that it is most important to deliver a perfect delivery in what is a very complex and problematic by nature technology.


Best regards,


John Barrett


Director of Engineering


KOMO TV_


So at least they are aware of the problem.


----------



## darmad2002

I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with digital cable channel 107. I have a 6412 HDTV recorder and am unable to receive channel 107 KIRO. All my other channels including HD channels are working perfectly.


Darryl


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darmad2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with digital cable channel 107. I have a 6412 HDTV recorder and am unable to receive channel 107 KIRO. All my other channels including HD channels are working perfectly.
> 
> 
> Darryl



works fine for me. I just checked it.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HonestAbe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed KOMO this morning to ask it they were aware of the problem with the audio dropouts during "Lost", and if it would be fixed, and got this response:
> 
> _Thank you so much for you interest in KOMO TV Programming. Unfortunately I have to report that this issue you experienced was due to an equipment failure at our end. We are making this first priority and plan to have the problem fixed immediately. Please accept our apologies and know that it is most important to deliver a perfect delivery in what is a very complex and problematic by nature technology.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> John Barrett
> 
> 
> Director of Engineering
> 
> 
> KOMO TV_
> 
> 
> So at least they are aware of the problem.




Certainly KOMO had a major screw ups last night. The audio problems were on LOST only, but they were also having some serious issues with commercials (choppy and pausing commercials) too, and that was not relegated to HD only, SD had it happening too. And it was OTA, Cable, all sources, clearly originating with KOMO.


----------



## pthack

Yup, they sent another firmware upgrade.....this one took about 30 minutes, and of course, they still don't have any kind of intelligent update processing (you know, something that might make sense to someone....like:

a. download new firmware, tell box to install it....

b. box says to itself

1. is there a recording occurring, or scheduled within the next 30 minutes?

if so, wait till it's done...

2. if not, are any buttons being hit right now (i.e. is anyone watching anything? has anyone hit a remote button within the last 30 minutes? has anyone hit the "all off" button lately)?

if so, go to #1.

if not, go ahead and install the upgrade....


oh well, it's the cable co....they don't care that it disrupts folks, I guess that's why they did it today at NOON, while all the folks are watching their soaps.....not at 4:30am, when the only thing that would likely be affected is some scheduled recording (but again see above, not that they'd actually implement it).


But at least there's some GOOD from it....


Not sure if it will stay fixed, but it sure seems to have helped the slow FF/RW/Pause response....it seems to be back to normal Tivo quality again (like it was before the ill-fated Olympics update....).


We'll see what else it fixes (haven't tried 30 sec skip, swap, but it still doesn't look like they added any menu item to enable/disable CC from the remote)....


Pete.


----------



## wareagle

pthack --


I don't see any change in my firmware version (09.19), but my MSFT guide software version changed during the past night (from 25108S to 25129S). Is that the upgrade you refer to?


----------



## scottiemc24

Anybody know about FSN-HD with Comcast here?!! I would really like to watch the Mariners in HD for the first time!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any change in my firmware version (09.19), but my MSFT guide software version changed during the past night (from 25108S to 25129S). Is that the upgrade you refer to?



The firmware upgrade for Bellevue was about 5:30am this morning. I know, because I was watching "Smallville" when my box shut-off and the process started.










Least my HDTV has an internal non-HD tuner and Discovery Channel was interesting while I waited.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, where are Don and Kelly now that KOMO audio is acting up again?




Sorry, guys. KOMO had a problem with one of the video processors crashing. In the confusion, the Dolby encoder dropped the center channel.


I am told the KOMO will rerun "Lost" tomorrow, Saturday April 1, at 10 pm in Place of "Evidence'. Let's hope that it goes better then.


Don


----------



## cmc111

i just got a prime phd-101 box to pick up HD but i found that it will also catch a lot of regular SD digital channels without sound.. not a big deal because i can use my old VCR to output the analog sound from the same channel. has anybody found the digital SD speed channel? someone's channel.txt file lists it as 91-2 but i don't see it there anymore. thx


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am told the KOMO will rerun "Lost" tomorrow, Saturday April 1, at 10 pm in Place of "Evidence'.



I see the Guide already shows it listed. Excellent. "LOST" is one of those shows where if you miss anything, you miss alot.


And I have a feeling we missed alot durnig the final moments.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am told the KOMO will rerun "Lost" tomorrow, Saturday April 1, at 10 pm in Place of "Evidence'.



It does indeed show at 10 in the Guide


----------



## WiFi-Spy

anyone still have Will and Grace (from thursday) on their DVR ? (the HD version)



*crosses fingers*


----------



## metz520

How do you turn on closed captioning on the 6412? I looked for ways to do it via the box and my TV and I couldn't figure out how to do it either way.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metz520* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you turn on closed captioning on the 6412? I looked for ways to do it via the box and my TV and I couldn't figure out how to do it either way.



Cable

--Power

----Menu


Below the options for picture (16:9 vs. 4:3, etc.) you'll find the enable/disable and other options for CC. Unfortunately, there is no other way to enable/disable CC.


----------



## rmachin

Hello -- I just hooked up a new HDTV with tuner to my liited cable.


ALl digital chnnels (e.g. in the 80.2-80.9 range) look grwat, except for 1080i whiuch has annoying pixelization when ter eis any verticla movement in the picture. I'm trying to figure out whether this is just becasue I don;t have digital cable, before I opt for a digital package upgrade.


Now Sharp (the TV manufacturer) tell me these artefacts are due to porr signal quality.


Comcast firs told me to get a signal amplifier. I did that -- no difference.


Now COmcast ells me they emphatically DO NOT transmit any digital content on limited cable -- they say UI must be picking these channels up off air by using the cable as an antenna! (I'm not, and anywa I gather that OTA HD is not in the 80.n channel range anyway).


Anyone know anything about poor 1080i quality and whether it would improve if I get digital cable? 720i and lower is fine, but I'm tring to figure whether this is the TV tuner that can;t keep up, or poor signal not getting me enough bits in tie or something. I'm assuming the transmission of these chabnels is the same whether I'm picking them up off my limited cabel or off a digital package....but I'm new to HDTV so I'm probably wrong.


Thanks for heklp -- I can;t believe Comcast make it so hard to find out what's going on. -- Richard.


----------



## rmachin

...I should add that I've seen teh other posts re: COmcast refusing to acknowledge teh unscrambled digital channels on limnited cable...my issue is trying to troubleshoot the quality problem with 1080i and whether the quality would improve if I did go for one of their digital packages or whether my TV is somehow not up to it.


(upscaled 1080i DVDs through HDMI BTW look great!)


THanks again -- Richard.


----------



## Budget_HT

rmachin,


The problem with Comcast employees in this scenario is one of ignorance. They do not understand that Comcast is not only required by law to offer the free versions of the HDTV channels that broadcast over the air locally, but that Comcast already provides those digital channels "in the clear," even on limited basic cable. There are many folks in the greater Seattle area receiving their digital channels this way. Sometimes I wonder if Comcast deliberately keeps their employees in the dark so they can convince HDTV-novice customers to buy expensive digital service packages that they may not need or want.


Now, the annoying pixelation with vertical movement when watching 1080i programs. Can you tell us more about your model of Sharp TV, such as its native resolution? There is a lot of experience available in this thread to help, if they understand what your components and settings are.


IMHO, the type of problem you are seeing is not likey a signal strength or signal quality (reception) issue. I would guess more in the area of perhaps you have a display that is optimum for 720p (if it is not a CRT-based set) and you are possibly seeing some artifacts from a 1080i to 720p conversion. Also, some digital channels (KCTS-HD in particular) are sharing bandwidth with other digital SD channels, and they lack sufficient bandwidth for handling big changes all at once in the HD picture, resulting in heavy pixelation at the start of heavy transitions.


Good luck!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmachin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ALl digital chnnels (e.g. in the 80.2-80.9 range) look grwat, except for 1080i whiuch has annoying pixelization when ter eis any verticla movement in the picture. I'm trying to figure out whether this is just becasue I don;t have digital cable, before I opt for a digital package upgrade. .



Picture quality has nothing to do with whether you subscribe to digital cable or not. Subscribing to a package will just get you access to *additional* channels that you don't get now.


What specific program/station are you watching when you notice this problem? Are you sure the program is actually in HD? (not just an SD program being broadcast on an HD channel).


----------



## rmachin

Thanks Dave. The TV is a Sharp LC 32D6U which is 1366*768 LCD.


Jimre -- it's particularly noticable on KCTS on their HD channel. The TV reports that it is receiving at 1080i. The picture looks perfect until there is too much movement, then it kind of melts and instantly restores when the movement stops.


----------



## rmachin

Re the lower quality broadcast on an HD channel -- wouldnt that just look consistently poorer, without the movement-specific blockiness? I'm seeing this in their landscape-ttype progrmas, where e,g, crashing waves will blur up.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmachin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave. The TV is a Sharp LC 32D6U which is 1366*768 LCD.
> 
> 
> Jimre -- it's particularly noticable on KCTS on their HD channel. The TV reports that it is receiving at 1080i. The picture looks perfect until there is too much movement, then it kind of melts and instantly restores when the movement stops.



As noted elsewhere, KCTS multicasts several channels on its digital path, which causes exactly the symptoms you describe.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As noted elsewhere, KCTS multicasts several channels on its digital path, which causes exactly the symptoms you describe.



So, rmachin, on KCTS-HD, we all see the same bluriness that you do when there is movement in the picture.


It sounds like your HDTV is working just fine.


And don't let Comcast convince you to get something you don't want.


That said, you might want to consider whatever minimum package Comcast requires to get yourself a 3412 or 6412 HD DVR, so you can timeshift HD programs for watching at your convenience.


----------



## Grogmeister

I am going to get one of the new Sammys in a month or two ( 50 inch ) and I have quite a few questions. I am planning to not use a cable box and have a cable card instead. I also have expanded basic for service.

1. What kind of signal will I get with a cable card? ( digital or analog)

2. Will I receive any HD channels with a cable card?

3. Will I receive any additional channels with a cable card?

4. Will a SD signal look worse on a 1080p or a 720p tv?

5. Do I need to upgrade to digital service?

6. How many more HD channels would I get with a HD cable box?

7. Would it be worth the extra $ to get a 1080p tv?

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Karyk

I am going to get one of the new Sammys in a month or two ( 50 inch ) and I have quite a few questions. I am planning to not use a cable box and have a cable card instead. I also have expanded basic for service.

1. What kind of signal will I get with a cable card? ( digital or analog)


Both.


2. Will I receive any HD channels with a cable card?


Yes, locals and whatever HD you subscribe to.


3. Will I receive any additional channels with a cable card?


Whatever you subscribe to, but you won't get VOD.


4. Will a SD signal look worse on a 1080p or a 720p tv?


No idea.


5. Do I need to upgrade to digital service?


No, you get HD locals on limited basic (the $12.00 a month plan). But obviously if you don't subscribe to a service, you won't get the channels associated with that service.



6. How many more HD channels would I get with a HD cable box?


Depends on what you pay for and where you live. I think most Comcast areas have from 0-15 HD channels, but I'm not sure.


7. Would it be worth the extra $ to get a 1080p tv?


It wouldn't hurt, but that's an individual budget decision. To Paul Allen the extra cost would be nothing. I don't believe there's any plans to broadcast at 1080p, but the upconverting (or whatever you want to call it), might be worth it.


----------



## BIslander

Since Comcast doesn't offer ESPN2-HD, I've watched baseball on the SD channel the last two nights. On both Sunday and Monday, the video was freezing momentarily every few seconds. We have digital simulcast service and a 3412 STB. I checked the other sets in my house and found no video freezing on my analog set that is hooked up straight to the cable or on another analog set using a little black STB (can't recall the model number). I also found that the freezing happened when switching from an HD channel to ESPN2-SD. If I switched to another SD channel and then went back, no freezing. Odd. I talked with Comcast customer support. They checked the call log and noted at least one other person who had called on Monday night to report the same freezing problem on ESPN2. I have a Panasonic TH50PX500u plasma display.


Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see the Guide already shows it listed. Excellent. "LOST" is one of those shows where if you miss anything, you miss alot.
> 
> 
> And I have a feeling we missed alot durnig the final moments.



Too bad my DVR wouldn't record the replay, since it already recorded the original with the broken audio. I didn't delete my original (hadn't watched it yet), but even if you do, sometimes the MSFT software will *refuse* to record a show again. Happened with the season finale of BSG, audio glitches, reshown two hours later, dvr refused to record it.


You can turn on captions (power off, menu) and get the dialog that way. There wasn't much, but it was important!


----------



## keithaxis

BIslander. I have the same thing on my 3412 box. Freezing up on channel 32 and channel 30...but the other boxes in house do not..


Now my question.


Who is showing this Mariners game in HD? Comcast? Iknow last year it was on Directv...

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ 


Look at April 6th...Fox HD M's game....but it appears Comcast has made no effort once again to show us these...I still sub to D* also so I will check there tomorrow...but we need to get on Comcast's case for not showing these..


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now my question.
> 
> 
> Who is showing this Mariners game in HD? Comcast? Iknow last year it was on Directv...
> 
> http://www.hdsportsguide.com/
> 
> 
> Look at April 6th...Fox HD M's game....but it appears Comcast has made no effort once again to show us these...I still sub to D* also so I will check there tomorrow...but we need to get on Comcast's case for not showing these..



Comcast says it is working on a deal with the Mariners/FSNW for HD coverage, but there is nothing in place yet and no public timetable. The MLB Extra Innings package on Comcast is also limited to SD and they've given no indication of any plans to offer any Extra Innings HD games.


----------



## scottiemc24

I just received this e-mail from the Mariners:


Thank you for contacting us. At this time, FSN is still negotiating with Comcast and other cable operators to carry a schedule of HD games. FSN is confident that an agreement will be reached and finalized in April. FSN estimates that a minimum of 30 Mariners games will be available in high def, with the first game sometime after June 1. If you have more questions about HD, please contact FSN at 425-641-0104.


We appreciate your interest and thank you for your support.


Sincerely,

The Seattle Mariners




Finally!!


----------



## Karyk

FSN better hurry up and get it's act together. Otherwise Comcast will lose interest because we'll be 25% of the way into the season, and the Mariners will be out of contention.










Stated differently, this is hardly the year for FSN to be pushing the issue of compensation. Sign a single year deal and be done with it.


----------



## thesoze

out of contention Karyk??? jeeez


spoken like a true Mariners Fan - gutless and fair weathered


----------



## EQ2Freak

sorry if this is a repeat. But I notice I don't get channel 81-1 through 81-?. I have limited basic.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EQ2Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry if this is a repeat. But I notice I don't get channel 81-1 through 81-?. I have limited basic.



81-1 and 81-2 (Fox and WB), unlike the other QAM channels, transmit the same PSIP data on Comcast that they do OTA. On some receivers they are re-mapped to 13-1 and 22-1, respectively. That _might_ be what you're running into.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thesoze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> out of contention Karyk??? jeeez
> 
> 
> spoken like a true Mariners Fan - gutless and fair weathered



I just don't like what the new GM has done with the team since getting on board. Signing Carl Everett was the last straw for me. If I wanted to watch a bunch of A-holes play a game, I'd watch the NBA.


I probably won't even watch a single game even if they make it to the World Series. Well, maybe then.










BTW, I sat though games at many losing years. I think it was 82 or 83 when I went to between 10-15 games, and never saw them lose! I was joking that they should have given me season tickets and also take me on the road.


----------



## scottiemc24

^ yeah


----------



## RADMan2000

I need to set my father up with HDTV in Edmonds. I'm out-of-town and not familiar with Seattle area Comcast offerings, so I would appreciate some forum advice so I can make all necessary arrangements before I fly up in early May.


He's currently on Comcast with, I believe, basic cable (about 60 channels, no set-top box). OTA is out of the question given his location. I don't believe Dish or DirecTV are options because of a screen of tall trees to the south.


I'll probably have him buy a 42 plasma with built-in ATSC and NTSC tuners. This is a replacement for a dying 11-year-old TV. He's particularly interested in watching Seahawks and Mariners in HD.


Questions:


1) Would he be able to watch HDTV on local stations through Comcast without buying an HDTV package?


2) What more do you get with Comcast's HD box? It sounds like ESPN HD, Discovery Channel, INHD, and that's about all. Is the $5.00/mo just an add-on to his existing cable, or would he have to go to a digital package?


3) I saw a post earlier about Fox Sports in negotiation with Comcast for broadcasting Mariners games in HDTV. I assume you would need the HD box for those. Correct?


4) Any other advice?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Karyk

1. Yes, he could watch HDTV without a box, but only if you have a QAM tuner in the set, and that's a bit problematic because of odd channel numbering. If you get a cablecard capable set, you could watch all HD programming that Comcast offers, except On Demand. Consider also an HD DVR. That way your father wouldn't be tied to a TV schedule, and you'd deal with your HD tuner issues through that. I believe they probably use the MOTO boxes up there, which are not terribly well liked, but they should be offering optional (for a fee) Tivo software shortly.


2. If you have a cablecard capable TV, all you get extra with a box is On Demand (not worth it IMHO). If you have only a QAM tuner, you get regular cable assignments (e.g. channel 5 in HD is 105, not 89-3 or whatever it is). I think it is just a $5.00 add on to basic cable, but I'm not sure.


3. The year before last the HD Mariner games were free, and I don't think they had them this last year. I suspect they will be part of a premium package of some sort this year since t will be FoxSports-HD as I understand it. Two years ago is was the Japanese HD feed with the FoxSports audio, and it was only about 10-12 games.


----------



## JasG

I have the Edmonds rate card in front of me.


Basic cable includes channels 2-99 plus 104-119 (HD locals). It is 45.99 / month.


A cable card is available at no cost - I picked mine up at the cable store at 94th & Aurora. You install it and call Comcast to activate it. I recommend that you go there to purchase a package - the folks are very friendly and helpful.


A DVR is 9.95/month addtional. There are also several digital a la carte options.


If you want a rate card, send me a message with your address.


----------



## jhachey

I assume that most of you recently received a brief newsletter from Comcast that trumpeted improvements in their fiber-optic network and the improved signal that has resulted from Digital Simulcast of their analog signals. The letter was "signed" by one of their local VPs and he gave an email address to use if you wanted to ask questions.


I decided to send an email and asked a series of HD-related questions. I am pleased to report that I got a very prompt, courteous, and informative response to my initial email and a brief follow-up email. The key info I received from Comcast was:



> Quote:
> - We currently do have some bandwidth and we are in the process of adding more HD channels. The most recent was TNT - HD.
> 
> 
> - You are right, as the TV world goes all digital in the next three years, we will be reclaiming a great deal of bandwidth as we pull the analog channels off completely. This bandwidth for the most part will be dedicated to more HD channels as well as increased speed for high-speed internet.
> 
> 
> - We currently have no plans to add UPN, however it is not because of bandwidth. UPN actually produces very little original programming in HD, so at the moment, it does not warrant putting up an entire channel in HD when relatively little of the content is shot in HD.
> 
> 
> - Please do not hold me to a timeframe, but there is a strong chance in the near future we will have announcements regarding HD channels in the Disney/ABC area.this would likely include ESPN-2.
> 
> 
> - We hope to have good news on FSN-HD shortly.
> 
> 
> - I will have to check on CBUT.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> - We currently have no plans to add UPN, however it is not because of bandwidth. UPN actually produces very little original programming in HD, so at the moment, it does not warrant putting up an entire channel in HD when relatively little of the content is shot in HD.



Thanks for the update. In light of the above, I'd like to see him squirm when asked to justify KONG-HD.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. In light of the above, I'd like to see him squirm when asked to justify KONG-HD.



A similar thought occurred to me. I can only assume that carrying KONG-HD was the price of getting carriage rights for KING-HD.


----------



## JamesMH

Adding the UPN digital channel will produce a picture quality that is 10 times better, that alone is enough justification to add it.


CBUT would be great.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Adding the UPN digital channel will produce a picture quality that is 10 times better, that alone is enough justification to add it.
> 
> 
> CBUT would be great.



I assume the "CW" merger of UPN and WB will have a big impact on this.


As for CBUT, let's hope we don't have to wait until the 2010 Winter Olympics for that.


----------



## RADMan2000

Karyk and JasG:


Thanks for the info. I have a better idea of what questions to ask Comcast and which TV to buy. Excuse my ignorance about cable HDTV. I live in OTA heaven--only 6 miles away from and more than 5000 vertical feet below the digital transmitters here in Albuquerque.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume the "CW" merger of UPN and WB will have a big impact on this.
> 
> 
> As for CBUT, let's hope we don't have to wait until the 2010 Winter Olympics for that.



Actually, CBUT won't have the 2010 Olympics. Rogers/Global has the rights to 2010 and London in 2012.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, CBUT won't have the 2010 Olympics. Rogers/Global has the rights to 2010 and London in 2012.



Shhhhh! Don't tell Comcast!


----------



## scottiemc24

Thanks a lot for the e-mail update!


----------



## DanKurts

Peoples with HD cable boxes


FWIW, just fought a Pioneer VSX-74TXVI receiver, one that switches HDMI in/out. Seems that for them to work properly, the input voltage must be 1.02vdc or better, per their engineers, and guess what happens when you connect a HD Moto cable boX?! Zip out. You can connect the cable box to the TV, no sweat. Other devices, like DVD players by Pioneer, Denon (those are all I tested) work fine through the receiver. Cable boxes apparently put out a hair less, and won't work. (Yes, we swapped the receiver and cable box, twice)

So if you run into it, don't blame the cables or receiver!

Dan


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RADMan2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Karyk and JasG:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have a better idea of what questions to ask Comcast and which TV to buy. Excuse my ignorance about cable HDTV. I live in OTA heaven--only 6 miles away from and more than 5000 vertical feet below the digital transmitters here in Albuquerque.



Seattle has many hills, which can cause problems with HD OTA signal. Even though I can physically see all the main towers in Seattle, being in Wallingford only four miles from both Queen Anne Hill and Capitol Hill, I still had more problems with OTA signal than using my TVs QAM tuner and letting Comcast deliver the HD channels. Also I didn't get FOX, which is another reason I went with Comcast. In fact I am so close to the towers, that I think some of my problems were caused by an additional signal bouncing off one or the other hill and interferring with the direct HD signal. My brother lives in Burien, fifteen miles away. He gets better OTA signal from his direct line of sight signal to the TV towers from his roof, than I do with my perfect view of all the towers from my front window and Zenith Silver Sensor antenna. It is my opinion that being too close to these signals can be a problem.


----------



## DanKurts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seattle has many hills, which can cause problems with HD OTA signal. Even though I can physically see all the main towers in Seattle, being in Wallingford only four miles from both Queen Anne Hill and Capitol Hill, I still had more problems with OTA signal than using my TVs QAM tuner and letting Comcast deliver the HD channels. Also I didn't get FOX, which is another reason I went with Comcast. In fact I am so close to the towers, that I think some of my problems were caused by an additional signal bouncing off one or the other hill and interferring with the direct HD signal. My brother lives in Burien, fifteen miles away. He gets better OTA signal from his direct line of sight signal to the TV towers from his roof, than I do with my perfect view of all the towers from my front window and Zenith Silver Sensor antenna. It is my opinion that being too close to these signals can be a problem.



Mike777

I agree, being too close can be a problem, but Wallingford isn't that close. The top of QA hill is, or around the base of the hill, can be a real pain at times. Almost everywhere else, if you can see the towers, you're good. You probably had other problems with the small indoor antenna, and nearby houses or trees. I have a dozen antennas in your area, with line of sight to QA hill, all getting everything.

Comcast is a great way to go, specially with a QAM tuner. You have to ask for the basic service, sometimes, as they don't always tell you about it.

Dan


----------



## BIslander

Is anyone getting the Mariners Red Sox game on INHD?


----------



## wareagle

664 -- just a black screen.


----------



## BIslander

Comcast CSR says they've gotten several complaints and they are trying to get it fixed. The game will show up on INHD/664 when resolved. But, it looks like a blackout to protect FSNW to me. The Comcast guide says Boxing is scheduled on INHD even though the INHD schedule says baseball.


----------



## scottiemc24

same here, it was also that way last week with the Sonics-Spurs


jhachey- What was the e-mail address of the VP?


----------



## keithaxis

They have always blocked the iNhd feed if the game is also on FoxNW..they protect the advertiser dollars....


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have always blocked the iNhd feed if the game is also on FoxNW..they protect the advertiser dollars....



Thanks. This is my first baseball season with Comcast cable. I emailed both Comcast and INHD to ask. Comcast has replied with two completely unresponsive answers describing the problems with expanding HD service in general and INHD has not replied. But, it looks like games are subject to blackouts if they are also being carried by the local rights holder.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have always blocked the iNhd feed if the game is also on FoxNW..they protect the advertiser dollars....



Your not alone, I have DISH Network and I can't count the number of times I've seen a Sonics game listed in HD on HDNet but it's blacked out for this market. Now the MLB Extra Innings HD channel is showing a number of Mariners games in HD but even if I pay for MLB Extra Innings I was told they would be blacked out for me.


FSN has the exclusive rights for the Mariners and Sonics in this market for games they broadcast, so until Comcast/DISH start broadcasting the FSN-HD feeds Comcast/DISH subs are SOL.


----------



## john_nemesh

The problem with Moto (Comcast) cable boxes and HDMI through a reciever have nothing to do with output voltages. The problem is HDCP copy protection. It "sees" the reciever as the connected device and does not get the proper authentication it is expecting, and hence will NOT pass through the signal. I am aware of only one pre-pro that will work with HDMI, and that is the new Anthem D2. The only way this works is Anthem has a by-pass setting that makes the switch "invisible" to HDCP. The Pioneer receivers do not have a bypass function (nor do most other receivers) so will not work with cable boxes. Solution: use component video...I have tested these boxes on a variety of displays and honestly, component looks BETTER! Try it yourself before flaming me....


----------



## DanKurts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_nemesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with Moto (Comcast) cable boxes and HDMI through a reciever have nothing to do with output voltages. The problem is HDCP copy protection. It "sees" the reciever as the connected device and does not get the proper authentication it is expecting, and hence will NOT pass through the signal. I am aware of only one pre-pro that will work with HDMI, and that is the new Anthem D2. The only way this works is Anthem has a by-pass setting that makes the switch "invisible" to HDCP. The Pioneer receivers do not have a bypass function (nor do most other receivers) so will not work with cable boxes. Solution: use component video...I have tested these boxes on a variety of displays and honestly, component looks BETTER! Try it yourself before flaming me....



john

I was quoting what the Pioneer engineer said, who seemed very familiar with the problem. I never thought about the copy protection. If that's the case, makes sense. You would think they were aware of that......

I also agree with you. Component looks far better. On every install I do, if there's both types of outputs available, I connect both, and show them an A/B comaprison, using a test DVD and a good clear HD channel, if it's available at the time. I don't tell them which is which, just ask what looks better. They always pick component. I also thought, when HDMI came out, that it would offer a better picture in theory, and was really disappointed. And to make it worse, some sets and projectors limit color and other adjustments in HDMI mode, when all are available in component. I keep trying, from time to time, on new models, hoping they might make an improvement in HDMI. Maybe they'll get it right. Definitely like the fact component jacks stay plugged in, though!

Dan


----------



## BIslander

I got this from Comcast in response to an inquiry about why Saturday's Seattle-Boston INHD game was blacked out here:


Thank you for contacting Comcast.


I understand you have some concerns regarding Mariner games in HD. We are

disappointed to inform you that Comcast Cable will not be providing Seattle

Mariner games in High-Definition Television this season. Comcast and Fox Sports

NW have been unable to reach an agreement to carry Seattle Mariners games in

high definition. We negotiated in good faith with Fox Sports NW and made every

possible effort to reach an agreement that would both cover their costs and not

result in cost increases for our customers. Comcast could not accept Fox Sports

NW's terms because the network is asking Comcast to contribute three to four

times the network's cost to produce these games in a high definition format.

This is why your game was blacked out. It is possible that Comcast will secure

the rights to certain games in HD this season, but we have no information at

this time as to when this might happen.


----------



## geomt1404

That is extremely disappointing news regarding the Mariners. Comcast is really starting to frustrate me - with their incredible unresponsiveness - particularly considering what we're all paying for cable.


Anyone have any news on the addition of ESPN2HD and whether it will be up in time for the World Cup kick-off in June?


----------



## Electric T-Bird

It's not Comcast's fault it's FOX Sports NW being too greedy. I don't want my rates to go up any further.


----------



## Armen52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geomt1404* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is extremely disappointing news regarding the Mariners. Comcast is really starting to frustrate me - with their incredible unresponsiveness - particularly considering what we're all paying for cable.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any news on the addition of ESPN2HD and whether it will be up in time for the World Cup kick-off in June?



holy toledo! i didnt even think about that. you mean to tell me that world cup games will only be broadcast on espn2? i wont be able to watch in HD?


oh boy that is a big bummer. that was one of the big things i was looking forward to now that i had hdtv.


----------



## Calypse

I really hope this new FiOS technology makes it here from Verizon. The reviews have been really good that I have read. It also seems cheaper then comcast by a bit. Heres one review:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=59212 



Also heres an announcement on verizons media page about fiber optic internet service, which I can only guess will proceed the tv service.


http://newscenter.verizon.com/proact....vtml?id=93018 



Even if I decide to stay with comcast, this should help lower some prices with competition. Although VoD and most every HD channel out there for less $ then comcast charges sounds good.



Oh I also found a sample channel lineup here too, man look at all the HD channels. Comcast is kinda hosing us.

http://www22.verizon.com/FiOSForHome...NorthTexas.pdf


----------



## geomt1404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Armen52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holy toledo! i didnt even think about that. you mean to tell me that world cup games will only be broadcast on espn2? i wont be able to watch in HD?
> 
> 
> oh boy that is a big bummer. that was one of the big things i was looking forward to now that i had hdtv.




In reviewing the broadcast schedule for World Cup, I would say that over 50% of the games will be on ESPN2 - meaning no HD - unless Comcast starts doing its job... I mean chop chop for pete's sake.


----------



## Budget_HT

Bear in mind that Verizon FiOS will only be found in some subset of areas that currently have Verizon telephone service. Most served areas would be east of Bellevue and north of Seattle.


----------



## Armen52

So is there a Comcast e-mail or phone number where we can call and request certain HD channels? Voting for them in a sort of way?


ESPN2 is at the top of my list all of a sudden!


----------



## scottiemc24

I can't believe FSN-HD!! The Mariners basically lied to me then in their last e-mail to me!


----------



## scottiemc24

E-mail received by BIslander from Comcast:


Thank you for contacting Comcast.


I understand you have some concerns regarding Mariner games in HD. We are

disappointed to inform you that Comcast Cable will not be providing Seattle

Mariner games in High-Definition Television this season. Comcast and Fox Sports

NW have been unable to reach an agreement to carry Seattle Mariners games in

high definition. We negotiated in good faith with Fox Sports NW and made every

possible effort to reach an agreement that would both cover their costs and not

result in cost increases for our customers. Comcast could not accept Fox Sports

NW's terms because the network is asking Comcast to contribute three to four

times the network's cost to produce these games in a high definition format.

This is why your game was blacked out. It is possible that Comcast will secure

the rights to certain games in HD this season, but we have no information at

this time as to when this might happen.



This was the e-mail I received from the Seattle Mariners on April 5:


Thank you for contacting us. At this time, FSN is still negotiating with Comcast and other cable operators to carry a schedule of HD games. FSN is confident that an agreement will be reached and finalized in April. FSN estimates that a minimum of 30 Mariners games will be available in high def, with the first game sometime after June 1. If you have more questions about HD, please contact FSN at 425-641-0104.


We appreciate your interest and thank you for your support.


Sincerely,

The Seattle Mariners



Still in shock!


----------



## nikeykid

that's ok you don't have to watch my a's win the al west in perfect hd clarity now do u?? j/k... man that sucks... seattle gets no respect (seahawks in superbowl??)


----------



## geomt1404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Armen52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is there a Comcast e-mail or phone number where we can call and request certain HD channels? Voting for them in a sort of way?
> 
> 
> ESPN2 is at the top of my list all of a sudden!



I go to comcast.com and harass the on-line help person when I have a spare minute.... squeaky wheel theory.


----------



## DrCrawn

Well I guess if Comcast isn't buying, there is little to no chance MDM will either. Millenium customers were also told of a possible deal with FSN-HD this year. Looks bleak for us all...


----------



## Rammitinski

The more I hear around here, the luckier I feel that we in Chicago have ALL the Sox (and Flubs, for those who actually care) home games in HD between one half on subscription Comcast Sports Net, and the other half free-to-air on two local channels (WGN and WCIU). Ah, yes - it sure is good to be a White Sox fan these days! (By the way - what is it with your division so far this year? I was really expecting more from those teams.)


----------



## rob316

Who cares that the Mariners are not in High Def they stink anyway.



T----he-- Y----annn--kkkk----eeees WIN Baby


----------



## jdiehl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob316* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who cares that the Mariners are not in High Def they stink anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> T----he-- Y----annn--kkkk----eeees WIN Baby



Seattle has a MLB team? Who knew!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob316* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who cares that the Mariners are not in High Def they stink anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> T----he-- Y----annn--kkkk----eeees WIN Baby



Don't be so over-confident about that. Pods is gettin' on more now and our starters are getting into their groove. But it does look like them, Boston and Cleveland are going to be our main competition this year. Should be some pretty good games between the Yank's and the Sox again this year, like last.


----------



## Baldone01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I guess if Comcast isn't buying, there is little to no chance MDM will either. Millenium customers were also told of a possible deal with FSN-HD this year. Looks bleak for us all...



My cable provider (Wave Broadband) hasn't had any M's games in HD yet this year either--nor has D*. What, FSN playing hardball? Are they really producing these games in HD, as per their schedule? I guess my next ?? would be; who's watching their production?


----------



## POWERFUL

Quit your belly aching. Us OTA Yankees fans don't get one game with our local affiliate broadcasting in HD (I think at least, since tomorrow is our first OTA game and everyone I've talked to says no), which if it is the case means that the only OTA HD game for us is a Mets-Yanks (or is it Yanks-Mets, I forget who is playing at home that weekend) game with the Mets local affiliate doing the game in HD. So stop your whining!


----------



## fredfa

Comcast, which refuses to even allow DirecTV to *bid* on carrying its Philadelphia RSN, now blames NewsCorp for not bargaining in good faith to provide the Mariners games in HD.


What a joke.


----------



## Baldone01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quit your belly aching. Us OTA Yankees fans don't get one game with our local affiliate broadcasting in HD (I think at least, since tomorrow is our first OTA game and everyone I've talked to says no), which if it is the case means that the only OTA HD game for us is a Mets-Yanks (or is it Yanks-Mets, I forget who is playing at home that weekend) game with the Mets local affiliate doing the game in HD. So stop your whining!




Huh? That's still ONE MORE GAME than we're getting! BTW, doesn't TWC and/or Cablevision carry a lot of the Yankees games in HD from the YES network? At least you COULD view the games in HD--we don't have any options, i.e. OTA, D*, cablecos, etc. So if whining is the right word, we have a right to do so.


----------



## scottiemc24

In Seattle, even the INHD games for Sonics and Mariners are blacked out!


----------



## scottiemc24

^ that won't do much


----------



## keithaxis

I think fox sports nw would be the one to email. they are the one holding the $$$ over the carriers to charge them. I have heard that in earlyl June we will see the m's on D* just as we did last year but not on comcast...I think if you look at it that it makes sense. Fox own D* so it is a no brainer to put em on D* and screw comcast with a higher rate. But cable does the exact same thing with the iNHD channels. D* would have to pay way way more to carry iNHD than Comcast does...so this is Fox's way of saying screw you back...it is right? nope..but it is the exact same thing we have seen for a couple years now...


----------



## posies2323

After Comcast Seattle confirmed to me by e-mail the sad news on FSN-HD, I decided that cable and OTA customers are out of luck until the Mariners negotiate new TV contracts. So I e-mailed the Mariners - letting them know how disappointed I am that the Mariners in HD is only available via satellite. I asked them to make sure that the next TV contracts involve a partner who will bring at least SOME games in HD via cable or OTA.


Unlike the radio sponsoship, I seem to recall that the TV sponsorship contracts run for about 3 years. Does anyone know when the TV contracts (FSN-NW, UPN 11) expire ?


----------



## scottiemc24

Does anyone here know Mark Shuken's (VP/General Manager of FSN-NW) e-mail address or phone number?


----------



## scottiemc24

FSN won't even reply to my e-mails. Has anyone else in the Seattle area talked to them about this?


----------



## draknoir42

Does Anyone Have the new list of unencrypted channels in the Lakewood area? its posted a month or so ago but the link is dead. ty.


----------



## draknoir42

Quote:

Originally Posted by *draknoir42*
Does Anyone Have the new list of unencrypted channels in the Lakewood area? its posted a month or so ago but the link is dead. ty.
Nevermind. I did it myself. Here are all the channels you can get over clear QAM in the south sound area.


enjoy!!!!!

 

Channel.txt 1.076171875k . file


----------



## PhileFriendly

I just got a new Vizio 32 LCD HDTV today, and was surprised that when I did a channel scan using the QAM tuner, it found Fox and UPN and a ton of audio channels, but no ABC, NBC, CBS. Are these not being broadcast over clear QAM for some reason, or is this an issue with my TV tuner?


Thanks!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhileFriendly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a new Vizio 32 LCD HDTV today, and was surprised that when I did a channel scan using the QAM tuner, it found Fox and UPN and a ton of audio channels, but no ABC, NBC, CBS. Are these not being broadcast over clear QAM for some reason, or is this an issue with my TV tuner?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You should find the HD versions of ABC, NBC, CBS using clear QAM, but no SD digital simulcast. Since they're already sending us the analog SD version and HD digital version of these stations - sending a 3rd copy of the same station (SD digital simulcast) would be a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should find the HD versions of ABC, NBC, CBS using clear QAM, but no SD digital simulcast. Since they're already sending us the analog SD version and HD digital version of these stations - sending a 3rd copy of the same station (SD digital simulcast) would be a waste of bandwidth.



There is a SD simulcast of local stations. Channels 79 and 80 seem to have all the clear SD channels. KING is 79.4, KONG 79.5, KCTS 79.7, and so on. Probably for the people who don't have HD televisions or HD cable boxes. If you tune your cable box to 4 to 13, you can tell you're not getting analog and also not getting HD, so it must be a SD digital sumulcast.


Nice for non-HD widescreen shows, which stupid broadcasters show 'picture-framed' with a black border on all four sides.


----------



## jimre

Oops, you're right. I was thinking of the new channel mapping on our cable boxes - it's the analog locals that are no longer mapped on the box (eg, no 704, 705, 707, etc). There are of course digital simulcast SD locals, which are what's mapped to 4, 5, 7, etc. And even though the analog locals aren't mapped on our boxes, they are indeed being transmitted - meaning they really are using bandwidth to transmit three copies of the same channels.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a SD simulcast of local stations. ...
> 
> 
> Nice for non-HD widescreen shows, which stupid broadcasters show 'picture-framed' with a black border on all four sides.



You must have a 4x3 TV to be complaining about black borders on all 4 sides.


When I had my 4x3 HD-ready TV, and non-HD 4x3 programs were played on HD channels, I simply zoomed the picture to fill the entire screen. This gives picture quality FAR BEYOND the digitized 480i signals being sent in the 700 range today.


The "stupid broadcasters" are sending what they should be sending on an HD channel. For folks with 16x9 HDTVs, there are only black borders on the left and right of the 4x3 program material. For a while, some of the broadcasters arbitrarily stretched the 4x3 picture to 14x9 or whatever, but that was worse. We asked them to stop and they did. Most viewers prefer to have control over the stretching or not of a 4x3 picture to fill a 16x9 screen.


----------



## posies2323

I e-mailed the Seattle Mariners - asking them when their TV contracts with UPN 11 and FSN-NW expire. They have yet to respond. But it appears from this May 2005 press release from Tacoma, WA 's Cable TV system that the FSN-NW contract runs through the 2008 season:


May 12, 2005


Click! Network offers Mariners games in high-definition


Seattle Mariners fans have one more reason to cheer, as Click! Network and Fox Sports Northwest offer 38 Mariners games this season in high-definition TV. Additional games will be offered for three additional seasons through 2008. Professional sports, in high-definition, just got better in Click! territory.


Click! Network cable TV customers with HD receivers can receive the games for no additional charge. Click! customers contemplating an HD television purchase may want to rush right into their favorite electronics store so they won't miss out on the Mariners vs Boston game on Friday, May 13 beginning at 7:05 p.m. on channel 519.


We're excited to offer this great package of Mariners games for our HD customers, said Cyndi Wikstrom, Click! Network's marketing and business operations manager. We know many of our HD customers are big sports fans and these Mariners games will add to the programming becoming available in this high-definition format. It's like being at Safeco Field in the comfort of your own home.


Tacoma Power's Click! Network is the nation's largest municipally owned telecommunications system. Click! provides competitive cable television, high-speed data, Internet and broadband services in the cities of Tacoma, University Place and Fircrest. For more information, visit www.click-network.com or call 253-502-8900.


----------



## ultrachrome

Any tips with using this card? I did the analog+digital scan with odd results. Analog works fine but the digital station listing is confusing.


The Channel tab under Configuration shows channels ranging from D790 and up. These all appear to be 480i broadcasts or music channels (D1190 and up).


There appear to be far more of these 480i channels than listed on Comcast's channel lineup.


I tried to manually add 104 KOMO but it says it already exists. The Channel Configruation screen shows D1040-D1049 all as channel 104, type 256Q. D1042, D1045, D1046, and D1049 are marked as "Encrypt" is QVC in 480i. D1040 is QVC, 1041 is HSN which should be channels 16 and 17.


I tried deleting all the channels, just rescanning analog and then try to manually add 104 but it says it exists. Arghh.


Tips?


----------



## insomnia99

I just bought a new Philips 32PF7320A/37 from costco and was expecting to get all the local HDs via the QAM tuner. For whatever reasons, the autoprogram was only able to pick up KOMO and a few others but defintiely no KING or KIRO. Does anybodu has the same problem with this TV? Or is anybody able to pick up all local HDs with another TV? I'll appreciate any info on this, as it will help me decide whether to keep it or return it. Thanks


----------



## Budget_HT

More than likely your problem is not the TV, but rather the Comcast cable signal strength/quality as delivered to your home or distributed within your home.


Do you have any splitters between the incoming cable and the new TV? Can you try connecting it directly to the incoming cable by itself (i.e., bypassing the splitters)?


My sister-in-law lives in a condo with Comcast service and she started out the same as you for HD QAM reception. As a test, I added an amplifier and that pulled in the remaining HD channels from Comcast, but she really needs to have Comcast come out and correct their problem. They are also responsible for all of the wiring to jacks in every condo unit in her case. But she has difficulty staying home for an appointment to fix the problem.


I would ask Comcast to come out and measure the signal and perhaps bring one of their digital STBs to demonstrate that the signals for all HD channels are there and usable.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ultrachrome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any tips with using this card? I did the analog+digital scan with odd results. Analog works fine but the digital station listing is confusing.



I don't think the Fusion card is the best device for anything other than the HD locals, at least for recording (not sure about just viewing). So just remove all those other channels from the list.


----------



## Baldone01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FSN won't even reply to my e-mails. Has anyone else in the Seattle area talked to them about this?




I've also been unable to talk to or receive an email reply from anyone there. I called their number & left them a voicemail, but to date have received no reply.


I just wonder who's watching the HD telecasts--or if they're even producing them in HD as they say they're doing.




BTW, their ph # is 425-641-0104.


----------



## insomnia99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More than likely your problem is not the TV, but rather the Comcast cable signal strength/quality as delivered to your home or distributed within your home.
> 
> 
> Do you have any splitters between the incoming cable and the new TV? Can you try connecting it directly to the incoming cable by itself (i.e., bypassing the splitters)?
> 
> 
> My sister-in-law lives in a condo with Comcast service and she started out the same as you for HD QAM reception. As a test, I added an amplifier and that pulled in the remaining HD channels from Comcast, but she really needs to have Comcast come out and correct their problem. They are also responsible for all of the wiring to jacks in every condo unit in her case. But she has difficulty staying home for an appointment to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> I would ask Comcast to come out and measure the signal and perhaps bring one of their digital STBs to demonstrate that the signals for all HD channels are there and usable.



You're right. Thanks for the tip. I removed the splitter and now I was able to get 83.x for King5 and so on, still displayed digital errors from time to time which is indicative of the signal weakness. It's still missing 84 for Kiro. I suppose I need to call comcast. I should've called them anyway because the analog channels reception were not that great to start with.


----------



## ultrachrome

I think I've largely solved my problem by being patient. I reinstalled the Fusion software, rescanned, and then left the house for a few hours. When I came back I was receiving HD content.


I deleted all the encrypted channels but still need to figure out what I'm getting and what I might be missing. Fusion's software leaves a lot to desire. The way it numbers channels doesn't make any sense to me and certain channels make it lock up forcing me to crash the app.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You must have a 4x3 TV to be complaining about black borders on all 4 sides.



Nope, 16x9.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "stupid broadcasters" are sending what they should be sending on an HD channel. For folks with 16x9 HDTVs, there are only black borders on the left and right of the 4x3 program material.



You missed a word in my original post, I said "non-HD *widescreen* shows." I'm not talking about 4x3 program material, I'm talking about 16x9 program material. When they show something that was originally broadcast in SD letterboxed, they keep the original letterboxing and add borders to the sides as well. On a 16x9 TV you get a tiny picture in the middle with black borders on all four sides. Stupid. The broadcasters probably know it's bad, they just don't care enough to fix it. To see it, look for something that has the "LB" tag but isn't HD. Stargate SG-1 reruns on KCPQ 113 are an example.


> Quote:
> For a while, some of the broadcasters arbitrarily stretched the 4x3 picture to 14x9 or whatever, but that was worse. We asked them to stop and they did. Most viewers prefer to have control over the stretching or not of a 4x3 picture to fill a 16x9 screen.



TNT-HD still does this and it's nasty looking. TNT must think their audience is "geometrically challenged", and doesn't notice the picture is distorted all to hell with the top and bottom cut off.


----------



## Budget_HT

tap,


Sorry about my misunderstanding! NOW I understand why you're not happy with those broadcasts. I have never seen one but I have seen the same thing in some commercials created in 16x9 but handled as if they were 4x3.


My guess is that if a program comes "in the door" to the station as non-HD, it automatically gets treated as having a 4x3 aspect ratio.


I would guess that the recorded programs are actually 4x3 with the letterboxing as part of the picture to create the 16x9 viewing area on a 4x3 TV watching an analog (SD) channel.


When NBC was (is?) broadcasting many of their HD programs as letterboxed on their non-HD stations, we could probably see what you are talking about if we tuned in to the SD channel to watch the letterboxed program on a 16x9 HDTV. But since I watch the HD versions themselves, I don't pay much attention to the letterboxed SD versions.


I agree that the TNT-HD stretched stuff is unwatchable for me.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ultrachrome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to manually add 104 KOMO but it says it already exists. The Channel Configruation screen shows D1040-D1049 all as channel 104, type 256Q. D1042, D1045, D1046, and D1049 are marked as "Encrypt" is QVC in 480i. D1040 is QVC, 1041 is HSN which should be channels 16 and 17.



The channel numbers like 104 for KOMO aren't the real numbers. It's something the comcast cable box remaps them to. KOMO-DT is on channel 82.4. That means it's program number 4 on channel 82. Digital channels can have more than one program at a time. It looks like your software isn't using the real program number, but is just listing the programs in the order it happens to find them. I think D820 would be the first program it finds on channel 82, D821 would be the second, and so on. I think you should find these channels:


D820 KCTS-DT2 (Real channel 82.1, cable box channel 119)

D821 KCTS-HD (82.5, 104)

D822 KCTS-Create (82.3, 112)

D823 KCTS-DT (82.1, 109)

D824 KOMO-DT (82.4, 104)

D830 KING-HD (83.1, 105)

D831 KONG-HD (83.2, 106)

D832 KING-Weather (83.3, 115)


The KCTS channels aren't always broadcasting, so you might not find anything there depending on when you look.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ultrachrome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> II deleted all the encrypted channels but still need to figure out what I'm getting and what I might be missing. Fusion's software leaves a lot to desire. The way it numbers channels doesn't make any sense to me and certain channels make it lock up forcing me to crash the app.



It's Comcast that numbers the channels. There's a list here somewhere of the QAM channel assignments.


----------



## jasonsue

Hope this is the right thread for this question, my searches did show some earlier DVR discussions. I'm currently a D* subscriber and have been very satisfied with my D* Tivo setup. However I recently purchased a HD monitor so I'm weighing my options for getting HD programming. So far D* has done a _really_ good job of pushing me away so I'm seriously thinking about making a switch to cable, but DVR functionality has become an essential part of our TV watching so I'm trying to get some info on the DVRs that comcast offers.


From looking at their website it looks like they offer two in this area the Moto 6412 and the Scientific Atlanta 8000, is that correct? I haven't seen any mention in this thread about the Scientific Atlanta. I have seen lots of posts here about problems with the 6412, is it usable? How about the Scientific Atlanta if it's available here?


----------



## jimre

AFAIK the Moto 6412 is the only option here in the Puget Sound area. And unlike the rest of the country - the 6412's here run Microsoft's TV/DVR software, rather than the TV Guide software used elsewhere.


----------



## Karyk

And hopefully relatively soon it will have Tivo software. Has anyone heard an update on that?


----------



## jasonsue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unlike the rest of the country - the 6412's here run Microsoft's TV/DVR software, rather than the TV Guide software used elsewhere.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And hopefully relatively soon it will have Tivo software. Has anyone heard an update on that?



I've heard absolutely zero since the deal was announced last year. IMHO, the resulting product (moto 64xx with Tivo software) would suffer most of the same problems that we see now with the MSFT software. And also the same problems that the iGuide folks see with the iGuide software. It's still going to be running on the same low-level Motorola operating system underneath. Comcast is still going to insist on crippling things like 30-second skip. And since we're Comcast's test market for the MSFT software, we'd probably be last to see any Tivo rollout.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonsue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?



Well any given region uses just one or the other, so it's tough to compare. From what I've read on these forums - the MSFT stuff is maybe a little slicker visually than the iGuide stuff. Both systems have bugs - some common to the underlying Motorola operating system, some bugs specific to the application platform (MSFT or iGuide). Both generally get the job done.


----------



## evelhakur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *draknoir42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nevermind. I did it myself. Here are all the channels you can get over clear QAM in the south sound area.
> 
> 
> enjoy!!!!!




Evening all! Anyone else experience a random scrambling of the local HD channels with limited basic cable in the Bellevue area?


I have a Sanyo Vizon HDTV with built in QAM tuner and I pick up all the channels I am supposed to with good signal strength (according to the TV's signal strength "meter"), but in the middle of watching The Office on NBC or Bob Ross on PBS I get a "Scrambled Program" and a black screen. Change the channel and it will work for a while again and then, boom, same thing.


If I run an off-air antenna I get most of the channels just fine (some multipath issues) with no "Scrambled Program" messages. (have to move the indoor antenna around a bit to catch the PBS stations)


I have searched and searched for some kind of clue on this. (I'm a newbie on the AVS forums, but have experience on others).


Any insights?


Thanks all,

George


----------



## ZigZagg

Any advice on what cap card to get for the Redmond Area. I was looking at the HD-3000 card, but probably want to run WinXP. What cards are people using in the Seattle/Redmond area. Which ones work best and are the cheapest?


Thanks,


Zig


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonsue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hope this is the right thread for this question, my searches did show some earlier DVR discussions. I'm currently a D* subscriber and have been very satisfied with my D* Tivo setup. However I recently purchased a HD monitor so I'm weighing my options for getting HD programming. So far D* has done a _really_ good job of pushing me away so I'm seriously thinking about making a switch to cable, but DVR functionality has become an essential part of our TV watching so I'm trying to get some info on the DVRs that comcast offers.
> 
> 
> From looking at their website it looks like they offer two in this area the Moto 6412 and the Scientific Atlanta 8000, is that correct? I haven't seen any mention in this thread about the Scientific Atlanta. I have seen lots of posts here about problems with the 6412, is it usable? How about the Scientific Atlanta if it's available here?




On Bainbridge, we have the Motorola 3412, which is a 6412 with digital simulcast of analog channels 2-99. It has a dual tuner and a pretty straightforward user interface. The box is a bit buggy, especially when switching from an HD source to one of the simulcast channels. The SD source will freeze momentarily every few seconds. If you switch to another non-HD channel and back, the freezing goes away. We went with Comcast instead of D* to get local HD channels. D* says they'll be up in Seattle soon. (KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCPQ only)


----------



## evelhakur

I just spoke to Comcast about the discontinuation of their "Digital Lite" package which was $6.75 a month and allowed those with Limited Basic Cable to get HD programming without spending $50 a month.


I was told that before the end of the year that they are going all-digital in the Seattle area and that everyone will be required to have some kind of receiver. So, a cheaper solution is coming for those who balk at spending $46.95 a month for a limited number of HDTV channels that are FREE over the air.


My question still remains: Why can I receive HD broadcasts now on my QAM tuner, but they occasionally are encrypted? I get a "Scrambled Program" message (usually right in the middle of a show) from time to time. It seems to be limited to NBC and PBS.


Any suggestions?

George


----------



## scottiemc24

I've gotten no e-mails back from FSN or the Mariners since the news was revealed


----------



## RickE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evelhakur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Comcast about the discontinuation of their "Digital Lite" package which was $6.75 a month and allowed those with Limited Basic Cable to get HD programming without spending $50 a month.



Was this $6.75 on top of your limited basic charge?

What extra HD channels did the "digital lite" package get you over the limited basic?


I have limited basic only($13.75 a month or so) and get all the local hd channels which are included in that package. Just curious what extra HD channles you got for the extra 6.75.


Rick


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Since every best buy in WA is sold out of the toshiba HD DVD player, I thought I would help out someone local. I preorder the player online, but ended up picking one up at best buy a week before the other one arrived. So if any local guys are looking for a player PM me. The player is unopened and includes a best buy receipt. I will sell it for the price I paid at best buy.


----------



## evelhakur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was this $6.75 on top of your limited basic charge?
> 
> What extra HD channels did the "digital lite" package get you over the limited basic?
> 
> 
> I have limited basic only($13.75 a month or so) and get all the local hd channels which are included in that package. Just curious what extra HD channles you got for the extra 6.75.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah, it was only $6.75 on top of the limited basic charge--you basically were renting the digital cable box. I didn't ask about all the channels you got with it because you can't order it anymore, although she did mention ESPN HD, DISCOVERY and TNT HD. I'm curious to see what they come up with later...


Any of your local hd channels randomly go encrypted? It must be my television's built-tuner because Comcast said it should be clear.


George


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was this $6.75 on top of your limited basic charge?
> 
> What extra HD channels did the "digital lite" package get you over the limited basic?
> 
> 
> I have limited basic only($13.75 a month or so) and get all the local hd channels which are included in that package. Just curious what extra HD channles you got for the extra 6.75.
> 
> 
> Rick



Back when I first signed up for Limited Basic, I swear the guy said I could get a handful of extra HD channels for that extra price (along with of course the cost of renting the HD box, which I did rent. When I tried to add them later, the rep said I needed a higher package to add them. I didn't care enough to find out if that was right (basically it wasn't worth a second phone call or even asking here).


----------



## ZigZagg

What tuner cards are you guys using in the Seattle area w/ comcast to record HD content? I was looking at a HD-3000 but it's a bit pricey $$$. I might not go with MythTV, so I want a card that has Windows XP drivers. Hopefully it doesn't care about the broadcast flag.


Any suggestions?


Thanks,


Zig


----------



## Karyk

You can only use the Fusion card with it's software, or the MyHD card with it's software. As far as I know, none of the other programs do QAM yet (Not MCE, SageTV, BeyondTV, etc.).


The MyHD card is better and has better software, but the Fusion card will work with the third party software products, so may be more useful in the future.


----------



## evelhakur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZigZagg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What tuner cards are you guys using in the Seattle area w/ comcast to record HD content? I was looking at a HD-3000 but it's a bit pricey $$$. I might not go with MythTV, so I want a card that has Windows XP drivers. Hopefully it doesn't care about the broadcast flag.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Zig



I have ATI's HDTV Wonder. You have to have another ATI with it for it work though...I'm using it with a Radeon 9600.


It includes XP drivers and the included ATI Multimedia Center software gets better with every release. Mine also came with a USB-powered RF Remote Control. I just got my 20 rebate check from them yesterday.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evelhakur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have ATI's HDTV Wonder. You have to have another ATI with it for it work though...I'm using it with a Radeon 9600..



You're recording HD off Comcast with an ATI HD Wonder?


----------



## Nausicaa

Has anyone else noticed massive artifacting on some of the lower digital simulcast channels off an on?


For example, Nickelodeon (40) is just a collection of random pixels right now. I only have my DVR record "Avatar: The Last Airbender" but this week's and last's episodes were unwatchable due to image. It's so bad, in fact, it's crashed my DVR (it's recording, but it doesn't think it's recording, so it can't erase the show).


I also notice Cartoon Network (42) often suffers from the same massive degradation. History Channel also fails, I have noticed.


Never seems to affect the lower channels (4-13) or the "original digital" (100+). And HD still looks great all the time.


It's mighty frustrating, however, to have to now cancel season passes and wait for the DVDs on NetFlix since I have missed whole swaths of episodes due to this issue.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed massive artifacting on some of the lower digital simulcast channels off an on?
> 
> 
> For example, Nickelodeon (40) is just a collection of random pixels right now. I only have my DVR record "Avatar: The Last Airbender" but this week's and last's episodes were unwatchable due to image. It's so bad, in fact, it's crashed my DVR (it's recording, but it doesn't think it's recording, so it can't erase the show).
> 
> 
> I also notice Cartoon Network (42) often suffers from the same massive degradation. History Channel also fails, I have noticed.
> 
> 
> Never seems to affect the lower channels (4-13) or the "original digital" (100+). And HD still looks great all the time.
> 
> 
> It's mighty frustrating, however, to have to now cancel season passes and wait for the DVDs on NetFlix since I have missed whole swaths of episodes due to this issue.



Not me. I watch the news channels, occasionally UPN, and some of the channels above 48 without any trouble.


My guess is you have a bad cable run. The signal is not clean. Could even be that it once was clean but has degraded for any number of reasons. I have one run in my house (haven't fixed it yet) that works on some of the digital channels but fails miserably on others.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed massive artifacting on some of the lower digital simulcast channels off an on?



I have no such problems with the former analogs.


----------



## rickeame

Is there any chance for Universal HD to come to comcast for real? they had me hooked on HD Battlestar Galactica during the olympics and then it went away.







I'd love to have it back, especially instead of the (lame) TNTHD.


----------



## Nausicaa

Interesting. SPEED was hosed for a bit today, as well.


----------



## tap

I get quite a few dropouts on the digital simulcasts. Comcast sent someone out, but they said my cable was fine.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is you have a bad cable run. The signal is not clean. Could even be that it once was clean but has degraded for any number of reasons. I have one run in my house (haven't fixed it yet) that works on some of the digital channels but fails miserably on others.



It seems to be very sporadic. I record a good deal of Cartoon Network and it's mostly fine, but when it collapses, it tends to collapse for hours at a time, and in different ways (I record both showings and they suffer degradation at different points during playback), so I don't think it's a bad digital source, but perhaps interference somewhere in the chain.


Comcast replaced all our cable a few years ago with new runs to the head-end to support HD and digital cable, and they laid all new cable in the apartment when I added both services. So I'm guessing it's not the cable.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to be very sporadic. I record a good deal of Cartoon Network and it's mostly fine, but when it collapses, it tends to collapse for hours at a time, and in different ways (I record both showings and they suffer degradation at different points during playback), so I don't think it's a bad digital source, but perhaps interference somewhere in the chain.
> 
> 
> Comcast replaced all our cable a few years ago with new runs to the head-end to support HD and digital cable, and they laid all new cable in the apartment when I added both services. So I'm guessing it's not the cable.




Well, there goes one of my theories. But, I have yet another!


I do most of my viewing and recording in the evening. Are you seeing the problems mostly/always during the day? I'm not exactly sure how the digital simulcasts are transported/converted etc., but could it possibably be sunspot activity? It would happen mostly in the daytime (very, very rare for nighttime interference) and last anywhere from 15 miuntes to a couple of hours.


If you ever saw this happening live, try switching to the corresponding analog channel. If that is broken up, that could be the problem.


Just a guess.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you seeing the problems mostly/always during the day?



Day and night, but I mostly watch and record at night so it is more prevalent, then. 8PM to 8AM would be the times I see it most.




> Quote:
> If you ever saw this happening live, try switching to the corresponding analog channel. If that is broken up, that could be the problem.



Analog (7xx and my TV's anaglog tuner) is fine when digital is corrupted.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Day and night, but I mostly watch and record at night so it is more prevalent, then. 8PM to 8AM would be the times I see it most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analog (7xx and my TV's anaglog tuner) is fine when digital is corrupted.




Sorry I couldn't help







I don't watch the same channels you do. I'm mostly watching msnbc,fox, courttv, sci-fi and others as I am surfing. I very rarely watch anything below 45. Never have a problem. Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## rverginia

I would guess that Comcast is transferring bandwidth off the kids channels to the more action oriented programs that require more bandwidth. Dish network does this when they have a bandwidth intensive program on.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would guess that Comcast is transferring bandwidth off the kids channels to the more action oriented programs that require more bandwidth. Dish network does this when they have a bandwidth intensive program on.



Yeah, but Cartoon Network's "Adult Swim" is one of the (if not the) highest-rated block in the most-desirable 18-24 audience. So you'd think the folks paying max dollars for their ads would like them to be visible.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would guess that Comcast is transferring bandwidth off the kids channels to the more action oriented programs that require more bandwidth. Dish network does this when they have a bandwidth intensive program on.



Maybe - but if they really are doing the same kind of "bitrate shaping" that the sat. co's do (which I don't think Comcast normally does), you wouldn't expect to see the kind of "collapse" that Nausicaa is seeing. You'd see an overall softer picture and maybe some macroblocking in fast action scenes, but not complete picture breakup - and certainly not for "hours at a time". Besides - we'd ALL be seeing it, if that were the case.


My guess is that Nausicaa's breakup problems are due to cable signal level/quality issues - either in his home (too many splitters perhaps?), or between his house & the neighborhood node. When the level drops below a certain threshold, the picture breaks up completely.


----------



## Nausicaa

My cable configuration hasn't changed in years, so I am guessing the issue is external to my place. *shrug*


----------



## Weil

A cable/connector can deteriorate. Disconnect and reconnect tightly to see if that helps. The external line amplifier can also deteriorate due to weather and/or water. Mine is sensitive to sunlight and my HD SN ratio drops from 35 to 27 on sunny days. sam


----------



## Grogmeister

I am in the market for my first HDTV (Sammy 5086, 5087 or Sony 50A10) and being I only have expanded basic ( 2 to 99 and no cable box ) how will a SD picture look on these sets? Will I get any HD with expanded basic? I think I live too far away to receive OTA HD


----------



## Budget_HT

If your new TV has an internal digital tuner that supports cable (QAM), then you will get several digital and HD channels without changing your cable service. Look earlier in this thread for a more complete list, but you will at least get HD versions of KOMO-4, KING-5, KIRO-7, KCTS-9, KCPQ-13, KONG-16, KTWB-22. Depending on your TV tuner, these may have to be tuned in by their native HD channel number on cable instead of the more familiar channel numbers listed.


----------



## Grogmeister

No QAM, so am I out of luck?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No QAM, so am I out of luck?



You have the option of buying an external QAM-capable tuner/STB.


One of my relatives has a Samsung SIR-T451 connected to her DLP HDTV and it works fine. She bought it at Circuit City for the list price of $250.


The outer box description did not even mention cable or QAM. Even the manual did not mention it anywhere I could find. But it works for her to get all of the unencrypted HDTV channels available on Comcast cable.


----------



## Grogmeister

Whats your thoughts of getting a Tv with a cable card?


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats your thoughts of getting a Tv with a cable card?



The tvguide feature only seems to work 25% of the time with Comcast.


----------



## Grogmeister

So my issue is do I go with new technology with a Sammy 5086 (720p) or 5087 (1080p) with no cable card, or a sony 50a10 (720p) with a cable card? The Sony would cost more $ than the hls5087 and I do not have a cable box or ota antena. Just expanded basic (2-99)

___________

Tom


----------



## ctyankee4847




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So my issue is do I go with new technology with a Sammy 5086 (720p) or 5087 (1080p) with no cable card, or a sony 50a10 (720p) with a cable card? The Sony would cost more $ than the hls5087 and I do not have a cable box or ota antena. Just expanded basic (2-99)
> 
> ___________
> 
> Tom




Is there an issue with getting a cable box/DVR? You keep repeating that you only have basic cable like a mantra.


----------



## Grogmeister

My wife and I don't want another box and there would be additional costs with an HD box or DVR. We are also fine with the number of channels on expanded basic.


----------



## jimre

If you're not going to subscribe to any digital packages, the only advantage of the cablecard would be that the local HD channels will be numbered according to Comcast's mapping scheme (eg, ch 4 HD = ch. 104, rather than the underlying frequency like 87.1 or whatever). The disadvantage of course is that you have to acquire and activate the cablecard thru Comcast. Scan thru this forum, and you'll see that this was no hassle for some folks; for others Comcast wanted to charge them, were confused, etc....


----------



## ctyankee4847




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife and I don't want another box and there would be additional costs with an HD box or DVR. We are also fine with the number of channels on expanded basic.



To each his own. I see no downside to the HD/DVR. I wouldn't spend a ton of money for an HD TV and then not subscribe to the available channels. That's like buying a Porsche and leaving it in the garage because premium costs 20 cents a gallon more than regular.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctyankee4847* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To each his own. I see no downside to the HD/DVR. I wouldn't spend a ton of money for an HD TV and then not subscribe to the available channels. That's like buying a Porsche and leaving it in the garage because premium costs 20 cents a gallon more than regular.



The HD locals are included in even the limited basic ($12.95) plan. So it's really just a matter of getting the QAM channels with a QAM tuner. Last time I looked, the only other HD that Comcast had that I had any interest in was ESPN, and I have little interest in that. So you're right, to each his own.


But myself, I couldn't imagine life without a DVR. Once you have one, it's difficult to go back to regular TV.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... But myself, I couldn't imagine life without a DVR. Once you have one, it's difficult to go back to regular TV.



My almost-4-year-old grandaughter came and sat with me in the family room the other day. I was watching a movie that was not on the TiVo (at their SA TiVo-equipped house). She wanted me to back the movie up to the beginning so she could watch with me. I tried to explain that I was not using the TiVo and I had no means of backing up to the beginning of the movie. I was not successful in my attempts to explain.


A few moments later she asked me, "Do you mean we are watching Live TV? Now I know why you can't rewind it." I guess I had just never used the term she was familiar with. With the right terminology, she had no trouble explaining to me why we could not rewind.


----------



## ctyankee4847




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My almost-4-year-old grandaughter came and sat with me in the family room the other day. I was watching a movie that was not on the TiVo (at their SA TiVo-equipped house). She wanted me to back the movie up to the beginning so she could watch with me. I tried to explain that I was not using the TiVo and I had no means of backing up to the beginning of the movie. I was not successful in my attempts to explain.
> 
> 
> A few moments later she asked me, "Do you mean we are watching Live TV? Now I know why you can't rewind it." I guess I had just never used the term she was familiar with. With the right terminology, she had no trouble explaining to me why we could not rewind.



A 4 year old with an understanding of technology that most adults today couldn't grasp. What a world!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctyankee4847* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A 4 year old with an understanding of technology that most adults today couldn't grasp. What a world!



I think the open minds of 4-year-old's have a lot to do with their capacity to learn and understand.


Some of the adults you refer to have attitude issues that prevent them from grasping something so valuable and easy after a slight learning curve.


I dare anyone to try to take the DirecTiVo unit away from my wife, who before would have you harmed for taking away the VCR that she has since abandoned.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the open minds of 4-year-old's have a lot to do with their capacity to learn and understand.



Yes, I'm sure my 4-year old granddaughter would have no problem accepting that she'd be better off leaving her 6412 on all the time. Not so for a lot of adults, though.


----------



## brente

anyone heard when comcast seattle is replacing the MS s/w on the 6412 with TIVO, or replacing the 6412 box completely? i know it's coming, but haven't seen an update lately...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone heard when comcast seattle is replacing the MS s/w on the 6412 with TIVO, or replacing the 6412 box completely? i know it's coming, but haven't seen an update lately...



My interpretation was that TiVo would be an option, both here and in the iGuide markets, but not a replacement. I haven't heard any status report recently, nor have I heard of a 6412 replacement (other than the 3412, or perhaps the 3416 or 6416).


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My interpretation was that TiVo would be an option, both here and in the iGuide markets, but not a replacement. I haven't heard any status report recently, nor have I heard of a 6412 replacement (other than the 3412, or perhaps the 3416 or 6416).



you're right - I also heard it would be an option (probably for extra $). I assume that if you choose this, it would replace the existing s/w on the box (i.e., the MS stuff). I'd gladly pay an extra small amount of $ to get the TIVO s/w - hopefully it will work better than what we're all using now...


as for h/w, I'd sure like to see some extra disc capacity - can't save but a few HD movies - would hate to add another HD DVR box just to do this


----------



## Dennito

"So far D* has done a _really_ good job of pushing me away so I'm seriously thinking about making a switch to cable, but DVR functionality has become an essential part of our TV watching so I'm trying to get some info on the DVRs that comcast offers."


(REPLY)

I switched from D* to Comcast last fall and have been very pleased with the change. D* is still not able to support in-network local HD stations. The Comcast PVR works fine, if not a bit limited in storage. There are some things I miss about D* such as the additional HBO channels and access to independents from remote markets. But otherwise, I'll stick with Comcast until either one of the satellite vendors come up with something superior....and I'm not seeing it on the horizon.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennito* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... There are some things I miss about D* such as the additional HBO channels ....



What would you get with the additional HBO channels that you don't get with Comcast's HBO on-demand? The biggest difference is that you can't record on-demand channels to your DVR, like you can with "dedicated" HBO channels. If you're into archiving movies, that's a real disadvantage. But for just *watching* movies - I think on-demand works a lot better than having extra dedicated HBO channels.


----------



## camdelong

Man I sure hope we get ESPN2 in time for the world cup. I know it's wishful thinking.....


I was just on the ESPN HD 2 schedule page and at the very end of the list was the beginning of June and there was some games on the list.


Go Germany!


----------



## scottiemc24

^I hope so too! Comcast will make a big mistake if they don't add it. ESPN2 HD also has MLB, NBA, and Gonzaga games in HD!


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list since I haven't posted one in a couple of months.


The last major change was Comcast's addition of FM-to-digital simulcasts, so there're only a very few minor changes on this update.


Remember to right-click and choose "Save target as..." if you can't view by clicking directly.


----------



## djmattyb

Woah, you can get a bunch of FM stations over cable now? Is this only for people with QAM tuners? I didn't see any FM stations on the listing on my cable box. Maybe this is a new thing they will have on the listings and it's just not there yet? If I am missing something here, will someone please let me know!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Woah, you can get a bunch of FM stations over cable now? Is this only for people with QAM tuners? I didn't see any FM stations on the listing on my cable box. Maybe this is a new thing they will have on the listings and it's just not there yet? If I am missing something here, will someone please let me know!



Comcast, since back in the Viacom and TCI days, has -- very quietly -- carried a few local FM stations on the wire. They're on empty frequencies in the upper end of the FM band.


My assumption is that Comcast would probably like to convert those signals (which use the bandwidth of what would otherwise be Channel 97) to digital, reclaiming most of a 6 Mhz channel.


I would imagine that they'll soon show up on Comcast's own boxes. Many "new services" have shown up via QAM in advance in the past.


----------



## holl_ands

The FM stations reported in "cable-1.txt" are clearly on QAM CH90.xxx (621 MHz) and CH112.xxx (723 MHz).

Receivable via a QAM Tuner---and not receivable by an FM Tuner.


And any FM stations in the 88-108 MHz band on cable would not be receivable by a TV Tuner...


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast, since back in the Viacom and TCI days, has -- very quietly -- carried a few local FM stations on the wire. They're on empty frequencies in the upper end of the FM band.



You have to wonder why comcast carries them. They don't tell anyone they are there, and it not like someone's going to try to connect their radio to their cable.


----------



## Budget_HT

We used the FM over cable to overcome terrible FM reception problems at some houses, including in rec/family rooms in basements.


I have not used them for a long time.


----------



## Weil

I have Comcast cable connected to my home theater fm antenna and I think that it works. I haven't used it in a long time as I also have a stereo audio cable from my computer to the auxiliary input on the same receiver. The latter provides me worldwide fm reception via the internet. sam


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Just bought a Vizio LCD HD TV at Costco w/ a clear QAM tuner, and am able to see these channels in HD for the first time. Saw the final West Wing in glorious HD. However, the Channel 90 subchannels - all FM simulcasts - don't seem to be working for me, are they on the air? Also, the 118 subchannels that are supposed to be DMX music are all Spanish.


I appreciate the channel listing but may eventually go to a digital cable box anyway, to get the programming guide and to simplify hookup/switching. Hate to pay those bandits more money though. In a world of $20 DVD players, it's hard to justify a $5 rental for a tuner box. Remember when the FCC decreed there would be an open, competitive market for set top boxes?


----------



## ekote

Tough choice. I'm a cheapie and a basic Tivo subscription with a recordable DVD drive might hit the spot. I'd be willing to pony up the dough for Comcast's DVR/Digital if I was able to connect a DVD burner and burn shows or video from my DV camcorder.

Is this possible?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, the Channel 90 subchannels - all FM simulcasts - don't seem to be working for me, are they on the air? Also, the 118 subchannels that are supposed to be DMX music are all Spanish.



Could be your TV just doesn't know how to tune those channels. They are audio only. Channel 90 has encrypted sub-channels from 90.1 to 90.11, then the FM simulcasts are 90.332 to 90.339.


The DMX channels are all Spanish. The non-Spanish music channels are MusicChoice on channel 119.10 to 119.54, corresponding to channels 900 to 944 on Comcast's cable boxes.


----------



## Grogmeister

Does anyone have a Toshiba dlp with a cable card, and does it work properly with Comcast?


----------



## DanKurts

I'm having some problems with local HD QAM reception out there.

I installed a new Pioneer plasma, did a scan, found all the HD stations, including the FM ones and more. It worked fine for about a week, then they all went away. The regular cable channels were still there. I also ran it at my home in Federal Way for a few weeks while setting up the remote, and it worked fine. I've checked with the meter, levels and waveshape looks fine. Comcast came out, we checked, couldn't find anything wrong, either. I hate to point a finger at the receiver, but trying to test it back at my place is not an option, as you need to bring the monitor. One won't work without the other.

So, until I can get it somewhere to test it, I'm wondering if anyone has been having similar problems, in South Tacoma out to Spanaway, in the last few weeks.

Or, do you have it still working?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tough choice. I'm a cheapie and a basic Tivo subscription with a recordable DVD drive might hit the spot. I'd be willing to pony up the dough for Comcast's DVR/Digital if I was able to connect a DVD burner and burn shows or video from my DV camcorder.
> 
> Is this possible?



Be a risk taker and try it. You can always cancel it. Not sure what you're asking about relative to the camcorder, but the DVR is well worth it to me. There is a Washington State DVR specific forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3&page=1&pp=60


----------



## Grogmeister

Do cable cards work the same in all TVs? If not which TVs work better with a cable card


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could be your TV just doesn't know how to tune those channels. They are audio only. Channel 90 has encrypted sub-channels from 90.1 to 90.11, then the FM simulcasts are 90.332 to 90.339.



I have no problem receiving the FM stations on 112-42x. But am not receiving anything on 90.33x. Also, KIRO SD on 89-13 (the SeaTac Airport cam) seems to be off the air. Is Comcast moving things around? Perhaps someone with clear QAM access in North Seattle could confirm? Also, I found an unlisted network that I'd never heard of - I think it was TVone? I will check later tonight and report the channel.


----------



## wareagle

MyNetworkTV and Tribune Broadcasting Close Affiliation Deal for Philadelphia, Atlanta and Seattle
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.asp...60515tribune01 


Whatever. Looks like the dropping of the first shoe in the local resolution of the WB/UPN=>CW conversion. Still no hint as to "CW-HD" for KSTW.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no problem receiving the FM stations on 112-42x. But am not receiving anything on 90.33x. Also, KIRO SD on 89-13 (the SeaTac Airport cam) seems to be off the air. Is Comcast moving things around? Perhaps someone with clear QAM access in North Seattle could confirm? Also, I found an unlisted network that I'd never heard of - I think it was TVone? I will check later tonight and report the channel.



Just checked the radio stations on 90.33x and the sea-tac cam on 89.13. All still there for me in Wallingford. I wonder if the presence of the encrypted sub-channels on 90 and 89 is messing up your TV. Or maybe there is some difference in the PSIP data between the channels that your TV doesn't like.


----------



## cardaway

What is the difference between the standard channels (KOMO 4, KING 5) and the ones with the higher number (KOMO79-3, KING 79-4)?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the standard channels (KOMO 4, KING 5) and the ones with the higher number (KOMO79-3, KING 79-4)?



Analog vs. Digital.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Analog vs. Digital.



Non-HD digital. Comcast remaps the analog channels on their cable boxes to those digital duplicates.


----------



## cardaway

Thanks for the replies.


So does that mean I should be seeing a better picture or hearing better sound from the 79-3 version of KOMO?


Also, what does Comcast's most basic, cheap, service include? My TV is picking up these HD signals without a box and I would like to drop to the most basic service that still gives me the HD signals and the other stations we like.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> So does that mean I should be seeing a better picture or hearing better sound from the 79-3 version of KOMO?



Yes, the digital picture should be better. Sound should be the same, since the SD versions of these channels are 2.0 only



> Quote:
> Also, what does Comcast's most basic, cheap, service include? My TV is picking up these HD signals without a box and I would like to drop to the most basic service that still gives me the HD signals and the other stations we like.



See post #6759 above. It contains the list of the current unencrypted QAM channels.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MyNetworkTV and Tribune Broadcasting Close Affiliation Deal for Philadelphia, Atlanta and Seattle
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.asp...60515tribune01
> 
> 
> Whatever. Looks like the dropping of the first shoe in the local resolution of the WB/UPN=>CW conversion. Still no hint as to "CW-HD" for KSTW.




The new CW for Seattle will debut on KSTW in September. we saw a sneak preview of primetime shows yesterday and it looks like CW will feed us HD signals on all prime time (8-10pm) shows Sunday thru Friday with the exception of WWE and America's Next Top Model...due to live/reality nature of those shows.


As far as finally being put on Comcast's digital tier.....I'm know CBS (KSTW's owner) is working hard and fast to secure a carriage agreement before the launch this fall.


Once something happens, I'll let the AVS groups know!!









RDiotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new CW for Seattle will debut on KSTW in September. we saw a sneak preview of primetime shows yesterday and it looks like CW will feed us HD signals on all prime time (8-10pm) shows Sunday thru Friday with the exception of WWE and America's Next Top Model...due to live/reality nature of those shows.
> 
> 
> As far as finally being put on Comcast's digital tier.....I'm know CBS (KSTW's owner) is working hard and fast to secure a carriage agreement before the launch this fall.
> 
> 
> Once something happens, I'll let the AVS groups know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW



Ron,


As always, thanks for the information. I am fortunate enough to get the major DTV stations OTA, but I have friends and relatives who rely on cable. Hopefully both sides are serious enough to get 11-1 on cable before September.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does that mean I should be seeing a better picture or hearing better sound from the 79-3 version of KOMO?



The digital PQ may or may not look better than analog - it depends on how strong/clean an analog signal you have in your house, and how good the analog tuner is in your TV/VCR/Tivo/whatever. A good analog signal with a good tuner can look pretty damn good.


But for sure the digital PQ will be better than analog if you are using a Comcast DVR box. The digital channel is already MPEG2-compressed, using powerful professional encoders in Comcast's data center. The DVR just records it to hard disk "as is". By contrast, the analog channel has to be digitized & MPEG2-compressed in real time by the cheap encoder chip in your set-top box, before it can be recorded to hard disk. Not to mention that Comcast's boxes had pretty cheap analog tuners - although I think most of their new boxes now have NO analog tuner anymore at all, and instead rely totally on these new simulcast digital SD channels.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I found an unlisted network that I'd never heard of - I think it was TVone? I will check later tonight and report the channel.



I'm also seeing TV One on 104-89. I'll include it in the next update.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're recording HD off Comcast with an ATI HD Wonder?



No he cannot because ATI HD cards do not support QAM, only antenna OTA (over the air, antenna).


----------



## scottiemc24

Ron,


Will we get Mariners games in HD on KSTW possibly?


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZigZagg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What tuner cards are you guys using in the Seattle area w/ comcast to record HD content? I was looking at a HD-3000 but it's a bit pricey $$$. I might not go with MythTV, so I want a card that has Windows XP drivers. Hopefully it doesn't care about the broadcast flag.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Zig



There is not an easy solution for QAM (Digital Cable) on a PC. The FusionHDTV native software is very buggy not considered a media center. Also as stated earlier, none of the Media centers for XP support QAM. Basicaly a QAM Media Center on XP is not possible right now.


I heard rumors that Windows Vista MCE will support QAM (Digital Cable eHome Edition) but the details have not been revealed.


The only viable QAM Media Center for the PC is MythTV on linux however expect to do a lot of reading and troubleshooting if you are not a linux guru. If you do go with MythTV make sure you do your homework and get compatible hardware. It sucks when you have a HDTVcard/video card/soundcard/netcard that does not have good/full support in linux.


This discussion really belongs in the Media Center forum. Comcast is like most other digital cable broadcasters in that it transmits compliant QAM256 but does not transmit PSIP. There is nothing special about comcast in regards to QAM and Media Centers. You can find lots of info about this in the Media Center forums.


Cheers,

Nate


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ron,
> 
> 
> Will we get Mariners games in HD on KSTW possibly?



I don't think Comcast even broadcasts KSTW digital (channel 11, right?) I think this is the one remaining holdout, for whatever reasons, that Comcast doesn't include in their HD local lineup.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is not an easy solution for QAM (Digital Cable) on a PC. The FusionHDTV native software is very buggy not considered a media center. Also as stated earlier, none of the Media centers for XP support QAM. Basicaly a QAM Media Center on XP is not possible right now.
> 
> 
> I heard rumors that Windows Vista MCE will support QAM (Digital Cable eHome Edition) but the details have not been revealed.
> 
> 
> The only viable QAM Media Center for the PC is MythTV on linux however expect to do a lot of reading and troubleshooting if you are not a linux guru. If you do go with MythTV make sure you do your homework and get compatible hardware. It sucks when you have a HDTVcard/video card/soundcard/netcard that does not have good/full support in linux.
> 
> 
> This discussion really belongs in the Media Center forum. Comcast is like most other digital cable broadcasters in that it transmits compliant QAM256 but does not transmit PSIP. There is nothing special about comcast in regards to QAM and Media Centers. You can find lots of info about this in the Media Center forums.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nate



Actually, while you're right about QAM recording on MCE2005, there is a solution to record digital cable on MCE as I've been recording HD locals from cable using MCE2005 for over 6 months now and it works great. But it involves some tweaking and you need to rent a Motorola 6200. Oh, and it will work only with unencrypted channels (in other words, local channels only).


Here's a thread with more information about it:
http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/44138.aspx 


-eric


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do cable cards work the same in all TVs? If not which TVs work better with a cable card



My Sony KD-34XBR960 works perfectly with the cablecard.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ron,
> 
> 
> Will we get Mariners games in HD on KSTW possibly?




Well........that is not an easy answer. Several challenges come with airing Mariner BB in HD. Basically, its' cost. It would cost us an additional $25K in production costs/rights to join the NHK (they are the rights holder to HD BB for Japan) *per game!!*

Unfortunately, we can't make money or break even on HD let alone the existing analog broadcast of the M's games these days. Something to do with how they're playing........


RD

CE, KSTW


----------



## testarc

Comcast just added ESPN2 HD at Baltimore. The only explaination is Verizon FIOS TV there.


More HD channels, almost $15 less. If verizon has TV service here, I would switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## Grogmeister

What is the difference between a NTSC and a QAM tuner and how does that relate to Comcast in the Seattle area?


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Incredulous* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD?



Yes, though you need your own QAM tuner to receive the HD channels.



> Quote:
> 2. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD as well as the DVR box?



I'm not 100% about this one, but it'll be difficult to get a DVR without subscribing to one of the digital tiers.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a NTSC and a QAM tuner and how does that relate to Comcast in the Seattle area?



NTSC = plain old analog TV, usually channels 2-99.

ATSC = over-the-air broadcast HDTV

QAM = digital cable (both SD and HD)


Comcast transmits using both NTSC (regular analog channels) and QAM (digital cable channels).


----------



## cardaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Incredulous* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD?
> 
> 
> 2. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD as well as the DVR box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1. I have Comcast expanded basic cable and recently purchsed a DLP TV with a built in HD tuner. I am able to pick up all the local HD channels that are available.


2. I don't think so. Personally I've made the decision to upgrade to digital cable w/DVR in Sept so I can record the many shows we will be watching in the Fall. Basically $21 extra a month over what I pay now, which is why we are going to wait until the fall to upgrade.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NTSC = plain old analog TV, usually channels 2-99.
> 
> ATSC = over-the-air broadcast HDTV
> 
> QAM = digital cable (both SD and HD)
> 
> 
> Comcast transmits using both NTSC (regular analog channels) and QAM (digital cable channels).



Sometimes these terms can be used in confusing ways.


OTA digital broadcasts are ATSC using 8VSB modulation.


Cable digital broadcasts are sometimes called ATSC using QAM. I don't know how accurate this statement might be, but I have looked for HDTVs recently and found some that have said they have ATSC tuners, which I originallly thought would be OTA digital only (not QAM cable). In some cases, they actually offered both OTA and cable digital TV capabilities, even though some promo material and shipping carton notes just said ATSC HD tuner.


In one case of the Samsung 451 STB, no mention was made of QAM on the box or in the users manual (at least the one that I saw), but QAM works on that box.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes these terms can be used in confusing ways.
> 
> 
> OTA digital broadcasts are ATSC using 8VSB modulation.
> 
> 
> Cable digital broadcasts are sometimes called ATSC using QAM. I don't know how accurate this statement might be, but I have looked for HDTVs recently and found some that have said they have ATSC tuners, which I originallly thought would be OTA digital only (not QAM cable). In some cases, they actually offered both OTA and cable digital TV capabilities, even though some promo material and shipping carton notes just said ATSC HD tuner.
> 
> 
> In one case of the Samsung 451 STB, no mention was made of QAM on the box or in the users manual (at least the one that I saw), but QAM works on that box.



Technically you're right - ATSC really refers to the MPEG2 transport stream format - eg, the actual digital content being sent. That digital content has to be "modulated" onto analog carrier waves for transmission, and that's where over-the-air (OTA) and Digital Cable diverge. OTA uses 8VSB modulation, and Digital Cable uses QAM modulation. The two modulation schemes are not compatible, even though I guess they're both carrying "ATSC" content.


Labeling of TV tuner capabilities is inconsistent - but mostly I've seen ATSC used to denote an OTA digital tuner, and QAM is most-often used to denote a digital-cable-ready tuner. Sounds like some manufacturers are using "ATSC tuner" to cover both OTA and digital cable, which unfortunately doesn't really tell the consumer anything.


----------



## scottiemc24

Ron,


Thanks for the quick response. I just can't believe that a Sonics or Mariners game isn't available in HD locally. Hopefully FSN-HD will at least come soon.


----------



## Grogmeister

Cardaway, what TV did you buy and does it have a QAM tuner


----------



## Budget_HT

scottie,


DirecTV carries a small number of Mariners and Sonics games in HD, but they are few and far between. They also have a practice (or habit) of reverting to SD for the last portion of each game, which is very annoying to me.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Incredulous* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Backbround - I currently live in Redmond and subscribe to Comcast. I have basic cable with the digital plus package as well as the HDTV channels with the 6412 DVR box.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could lay out for me the cheapest options for getting HDTV and/or DVR service from Comcast (since they aren't the most forthcoming when you call them and ask about such things). Specifically, I'd like to know a couple things.
> 
> 
> 1. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD?
> 
> 
> 2. Is it possible to get limited cable with the major networks in HD as well as the DVR box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I believe the answer to #1 was already answered, but it is definitely "yes".

The answer to #2 is definitely "no". This originally had to do (I believe) with a shortage of DVRs and rationing them only to customers paying more but they have continued the strategy of having a minimum buy-in of basic cable to subscribe to DVR service. I know the computer will not let them add DVR anymore to accounts without at least basic (for a while the CSSRs could force it though even though they weren't supposed to).


The other side of this is that I do not think you have to subscribe to a "Digital Package" to get DVR. This part, I'm not 100% sure on, but they can possibly sell you a package that looks like this:


Enhanced Cable @ $43.99 (includes regular box)

+HD DVR @ $9.99 (includes $5 HD Box & $4.99 DVR Service)


There may be a minimum buy through requirement for Digital Classic, in which case your order would look something like this:


Basic Cable @ $42.99

Digital Classic @ 11.99 (includes regular box)

+HD DVR @ $9.99


One of these situations would definitely be the cheapest DVR service they're selling today and I'd just ask the CSSR exactly for the cheaper one first if that's what you want and then if they say it won't go through you'd have to do the next one up... which honestly, you get a big bang for your buck with that digital classic package including access to the soon-to-be encrypted music choice channels, On Demand, ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, INHD, INHD2, Discovery HD Theater (reportedly soon ESPN2-HD) and some other SD Channels -- Not a bad value.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> digital classic package including access to the soon-to-be encrypted music choice channels, On Demand, ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, INHD, INHD2, Discovery HD Theater (reportedly soon ESPN2-HD) and some other SD Channels -- Not a bad value.



They're going to encrypt the music choice channels? Bastards. So much for listening to music (that I pay for) while I'm on my computer. When comcast drops the analog channels, it's won't be possible to get anything more than you can get OTA with a computer. It used to be you could get all the channels you payed for.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They're going to encrypt the music choice channels? Bastards. So much for listening to music (that I pay for) while I'm on my computer. When comcast drops the analog channels, it's won't be possible to get anything more than you can get OTA with a computer. It used to be you could get all the channels you payed for.



I believe they'll be available through the music channel on comcast.net


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe they'll be available through the music channel on comcast.net



Only to comcast internet customers or will comcast digital cable customers be able to get them?


Can you get just audio, or are you forced to run some media player that shows you ads at the same time?


Does it require some microsoft only software?


I'm sure whatever comcast does will be useless to me. The value they provide for my $72 a month is dropping rapidly. A DVR that barely works? Music I can only listen to on my TV? I'll probably just go back to radio and OTA TV, for free. These media companies seem to have the attitude, "The customer is our *****, they'll take what we give them!" I'm sick of being comcast's *****.


----------



## Grogmeister

From what I understand you can have a QAM tuner and a cable card but you cannot have a cable card without a QAM tuner. What is the difference if you have a QAM tuner with a cable card or just a Qam tuner?


Thanks, Tom


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I understand you can have a QAM tuner and a cable card but you cannot have a cable card without a QAM tuner. What is the difference if you have a QAM tuner with a cable card or just a Qam tuner?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tom



A Cablecard lets your TV do things with digital cable that would otherwise require a cable co. set-top box, like receive the full digital tier of channels, subscribe to premium channels, etc. Without it, your QAM-enabled TV tuner can only receive un-encrypted digital cable channels. In most Comcast service areas, this means just the digital version of the same channels you could get over-the-air anyway: local SD and HD digital stations. There are some things (mostly two-way interactive stuff) you still need a full Comcast set-top box for - like On Demand or PPV.


Good article on Cablecard:
http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/cablecard.ars


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other side of this is that I do not think you have to subscribe to a "Digital Package" to get DVR. This part, I'm not 100% sure on ...
> 
> There may be a minimum buy through requirement for Digital Classic ... which honestly, you get a big bang for your buck with that digital classic package...



The minimum buy for the DVR is Digital Classic, and the minimum buy for Classic is Limited Cable. So the cheapest would look like ...


Limited Cable ~ $15 (depending on the area)

Digital Classic = $11.99

DVR = $9.95


I agree that Classic is a good value for the money, and the Digital Plus gets you a lot more including some movie channels (Encore) for only 4 bucks more plus more access to ondemand now that they are limiting it depending on your package.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The minimum buy for the DVR is Digital Classic, and the minimum buy for Classic is Limited Cable. So the cheapest would look like ...
> 
> 
> Limited Cable ~ $15 (depending on the area)
> 
> Digital Classic = $11.99
> 
> DVR = $9.95
> 
> 
> I agree that Classic is a good value for the money, and the Digital Plus gets you a lot more including some movie channels (Encore) for only 4 bucks more plus more access to ondemand now that they are limiting it depending on your package.



I can assure you that the CSR will not let you have DVR without the full $42 basic analog package. I've tried countless times without success and I don't think anybody here pays less than $42+$12+$10 to have the DVR box. Please correct me if I'm wrong... but from what I've been reading over the last 2 years, I don't think I am.


I also heard that the Comcast CSRs are starting to get really stingy on all HD boxes, requiring full basic + classic digital even for the 6200. One of my friends has been trying multiple times to get a 6200 only to tune local HDs and he's been denied multiple times.


-eric


----------



## almostinsane

That's what I was told as well. I walked into the Comcast office and said I wanted the HD DVR. After 10 minutes of searching on her computer she finally told me I had to upgrade my package if I wanted the HD DVR saying they were in high demand so they can charge more.


Right now I have basic digital/analog and the HD only box for something like $30 a month + $29 for broadband. Had this package for a year and a half.


----------



## frostyjosh

so i have the sony 50" a10 and i get nbc and cbs in hd which look amazing and abc in 720p which looks ok. i have just the regular $43 a month basic expanded cable. to get espn and tnt HD do i need to upgrade to digital cable and get a cable card? im really really confused


----------



## wareagle

The Comcast web site at https://www.comcast.com/membership/Login.ashx shows the local HD available with Limited or Basic Cable. ESPN-HD, Discovery HD, INHD, and iNHD2 are added with Digital Classic (probably TNT-HD also, but they neglected to add it to the online list). I don't know about cable cards.


----------



## Mike777

With my QAM TV, I am having big time trouble with ABC and PBS. All the other HD channels work perfect, but PBS, which is 82-1,2,3 and 82-5 (HD), and ABC, 82-4, keep disappearing, or breaking up and looking terrible. This has been going on for a few weeks, off and on. None of the other QAM HD channels are doing this.


I still don't understand why they put ABC on a subchannel of PBS. I know it isn't like they are sharing bandwidth or anything, but they give NBC 83 all by itself, and CBS has 84 all to itself.


----------



## tap

A 256-QAM cable channel has almost twice the bandwidth of an over the air 8-VSB channel. So they have to stick more than one OTA channel on each cable channel, or they would be wasting half the bandwidth. It's not that KOMO is a sub-channel of KCTS, they are just both on 82. 81 has (or had) KCPQ and KTWB, 83 has KING and KONG, 84 has KIRO and ESPN-HD, 85 has DHD and TNT-HD, 86 has INHD 1&2. All the HD channels are paired up like that.


As to breakups, I get this on ALL the digital channels. Maybe you just watch those channels more, and it seems like they are worse. There are also problems that are KOMO's fault. If you look at the OTA Seattle thread, there are lots of complaints about dropouts for KOMO there too.


----------



## PatrickPanny

So World Cup is coming up and ESPN2HD is not on Comcast yet. I am very disappointed that the US matches will be broadcast on SD when they are being captured for an HD audience.


I have noticed that INHD captures some events (such as Hockey playoffs) and broadcasts the HD feed. I am wondering if anyone has heard if they might do the same for the World Cup?


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that INHD captures some events (such as Hockey playoffs) and broadcasts the HD feed. I am wondering if anyone has heard if they might do the same for the World Cup?



I don't think that there's any ESPN programming on INHD. And no there's no soccer listed on INHD's website (Your search for soccer resulted in 0 results.)


BTW. there is already a thread about ESPN2 and Comcast in the HD programming forum.


----------



## Ayric_Andy

First off, thanks for all the great information all of you have posted... my head is still spinning a bit!


My housemate just picked up a Samsung HL-S4266W DLP TV so we can watch World Cup soccer. (it's a shame about ESPN2 HD... but what is more important being broadcast at 6am on ESPN-HD?!?







) I was curious if anyone has one of these "baby" HD DLP sets.


As far as Comcast goes... I'll going to the Comcast store in Redmond, getting the package and box, and installing it myself. Is this advised? Or are there major issues I should be aware of? Are there choices of models that I should be aware of? If so, which would be better? Does Comcast let you purchase HD/DVR boxes?


Finally, anyone know of the best deal with Comcast? Right now, they are offering me $30 a month for my current broadband for 6 months and then the digital plus package for $42 (of course another 10 bucks for the HD/DVR). Will there be anything else needed to watch HDTV? Are there any cheaper routes to go with Comcast (and still have a DVR and few headaches)?


Thanks again for all the good info!


- Ayric


Go USA!


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They're going to encrypt the music choice channels? Bastards. So much for listening to music (that I pay for) while I'm on my computer. When comcast drops the analog channels, it's won't be possible to get anything more than you can get OTA with a computer. It used to be you could get all the channels you payed for.



If you get cable modem service through Comcast, you can get a free Rhapsody subscription, and get various streaming music stations...


----------



## Grogmeister

If you have a QAM tuner on your TV with or without a cable card can you still receive TV guide on channel 74?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So World Cup is coming up and ESPN2HD is not on Comcast yet. I am very disappointed that the US matches will be broadcast on SD when they are being captured for an HD audience.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that INHD captures some events (such as Hockey playoffs) and broadcasts the HD feed. I am wondering if anyone has heard if they might do the same for the World Cup?



I emailed Comcast about whether the ESPN2 HD games might be carried in much the same fashion as hockey during the Olympics and got this response:


"Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable service. At this time,

we don't have any communication if we are going to add or pre-empted one of HD

Channels to more viewing of World Cup Soccer 2006."


So, it doesn't look likely at this point.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you get cable modem service through Comcast, you can get a free Rhapsody subscription, and get various streaming music stations...



How much will Comcast reduce my cable bill, since they will no longer be providing music stations one can listen to on a computer as part of digital classic? Let me guess, they're going to increase their rates instead. Pay more, get less. Real attractive deal there Comcast. Can I get a non-functional DVR too?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much will Comcast reduce my cable bill, since they will no longer be providing music stations one can listen to on a computer as part of digital classic? Let me guess, they're going to increase their rates instead. Pay more, get less. Real attractive deal there Comcast. Can I get a non-functional DVR too?



I don't believe they ever portrayed music choice as "stations one can listen to on a computer". There was simply a technology available that allowed this to happen and they didn't stop it.


Now, with QAM enabled TVs gaining marketshare, Comcast has to think about positioning services like Music Choice as value-added components for the customers who pay for them (as part of a package) instead of for free via unencrypted QAM customers with basic cable. Music Choice is not part of Basic cable, therefore they're going to encrypt it.


You're saying that you pay for digital but want to listen from a PC instead of from a TV or entertainment system.... Surely you know what a small minority of people must do this and recognize that they can't try to work their security strategy around that type of situation. I think after taking a reasonable look at this most people would agree to just let it go.


The non-functional DVR is another story and I do hope they clear up those bugs soon. On this topic, we agree completely (although mine's been behaving itself lately -- knock on wood).


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can assure you that the CSR will not let you have DVR without the full $42 basic analog package. I've tried countless times without success and I don't think anybody here pays less than $42+$12+$10 to have the DVR box. Please correct me if I'm wrong... but from what I've been reading over the last 2 years, I don't think I am.
> 
> 
> I also heard that the Comcast CSRs are starting to get really stingy on all HD boxes, requiring full basic + classic digital even for the 6200. One of my friends has been trying multiple times to get a 6200 only to tune local HDs and he's been denied multiple times.
> 
> 
> -eric



Comcast does not like customers to have the Limited service only, which is probably why it is not even on their web site. That being said, the only minimum for Classic is Limited (you have to have some form of "analog" pkg, for lack of a better description at this time, and Limited gets you all of the "must haves" that they are required to carry plus a few more). And the only minimum for the DVR is a digital package, which would be Classic, Plus, or higher. Their other packages such as Silver, Gold or Platinum are merely Plus and a choice of premium channels. They also have a la carte pakages like Extra, Sports Tier, and Spanish programming but I don't think they count as a digital package.


There was a recent change with their packages, they got rid of something called Digi Lite, which could have been added to Limited or Expanded Cable for $4.95/mo, when they moved to Enhanced Cable. Lite gave you the box, guide, music channels, and OnDemand. There was also High Def Digi Lite for a couple bucks more with the same features except added the HD box.


Final step now, you can have Limited Cable and add the box a la carte for a price per month. You will actually pay for the box and remote as separate monthly charges. Downfall - NO ONDEMAND and _possibly_ no music channels in the future when they are encrypted. Speaking of which, I think they will be encrypted for people who do not have a digital package, which I assume is to add value and force people to upgrade.


All of that being said, you need to get the right CSR so tell your friend to keep trying and have them check with a supervisor. I believe what I have said to be true, but there is some speculation because you have no idea what they will do in the future until a month or more after they do it!


I know people who have Limited just for the locals because they also have that thing on the side of their house to get all of the other channels. I tried when I moved here but my landlord would not allow it and the rabbit ears were too floppy.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed Comcast about whether the ESPN2 HD games might be carried in much the same fashion as hockey during the Olympics and got this response:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable service. At this time,
> 
> we don't have any communication if we are going to add or pre-empted one of HD
> 
> Channels to more viewing of World Cup Soccer 2006."
> 
> 
> So, it doesn't look likely at this point.



Thank you BIslander.


Anyone else get a letter from Comcast yesterday stating that they had just finished improving there service? It talks about an all fiber and therefore all Digital network in my neighborhood. I have the all digital Moto box (think it is 3612) with dvr and 2 tuners. Seems to work pretty well so far. I am curious if this mail means that Internet access is better than ever now too? I am a Qwest DSL user (the up/down and shared nature of cable was too scary for me to use for my job) and if the service is faster and more dependable, it may be time to switch over.


----------



## Nausicaa

I am in an all-fiber area here in Bellevue and use Comcast HSI. So far, it's been very reliable and fast.


----------



## Grogmeister

If I were to get basic cable for around $15 would I be able to get more channels with a Qam tuner and a cable card?


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a letter from Comcast yesterday stating that they had just finished improving there service? It talks about an all fiber and therefore all Digital network in my neighborhood. I have the all digital Moto box (think it is 3612) with dvr and 2 tuners. Seems to work pretty well so far. I am curious if this mail means that Internet access is better than ever now too? I am a Qwest DSL user (the up/down and shared nature of cable was too scary for me to use for my job) and if the service is faster and more dependable, it may be time to switch over.



I got the letter about a month ago. I believe the main point is that Comcast has improved their network to fiber and therefore all digital assuming you have a digital ready tv or one of their boxes. This is also probably to head off the FIOS competition from Verizon which is already happening in some areas, and compare against satellite. Maybe also a precursor to dropping most or all of the analog signal down the road.


I have not had a problem with internet since August except for a short outage (did not affect tv, just internet and therefore phone which I also have through them. It was very early morning so no real impact except no surfing when I couldn't sleep). The speeds have been reliable both ways, and my understanding is that internet has different bandwidths and therefore don't interfere with tv signals unless there is some other problem like bad cables. And I say this after cursing the last 2 hours thinking my internet was down and it was my wireless router that decided to take a break for the day. In some areas of the country they are testing 16MB download speeds, so maybe it will get faster for us sometime as long as the rates don't go up. I was a Verizon DSL subscriber and never had a reliable connection. Hope this helps you!


----------



## wareagle

I switched from Qwest DSL to Comcast HSI about 3 years ago, and I've been much happier with the reliability of the cable modem. Only one strange period related to DNS servers has caused problems. Of course, there's no question as to the superiority of cable's speed, and I've not experienced any degradation due to sharing of bandwidth.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched from Qwest DSL to Comcast HSI about 3 years ago, and I've been much happier with the reliability of the cable modem. Only one strange period related to DNS servers has caused problems. Of course, there's no question as to the superiority of cable's speed, and I've not experienced any degradation due to sharing of bandwidth.



Comcast Internet has been very reliable the last couple of years, rarely going out. Sometimes DNS problems are related to denial of service bombs on different servers. So that particular problem might not have anything to do with Comcast.


A few years ago they actually were having trouble with their DNS, domain name server, and that did cause problems, the main symptom being slow page loads. My connection in Seattle hasn't done that it awhile.


----------



## jimre

I've had Comcast Internet (or its predecessors) for 6 years - with excellent reliablity & speed for at least the last 4 of those years. The first couple years were rough - our local TCI Cable franchise was in the process of switching to AT&T Cable after that merger. Worse, the internet service they offered (AT&[email protected]) was actually provided by TWO separate companies - AT&T Cable provided the local cable plant to our homes, while @Home (later [email protected]) was the actual ISP & network manager. What a nightmare - whenever there was a problem, you'd get nothing but finger-pointing. @Home would claim there was a local cable outage. AT&T Cable would claim it was an @Home networking problem. They had no ability to even look up each other's network status or scheduled maintenance!


Fortunately in 2001, [email protected] went bankrupt. AT&T bought their assets and became AT&T Broadband. Finally I had a single company to blame for any problems - and what do you know? The problems mostly stopped happening, and service actually became reliable.


In late 2002, AT&T Broadband became Comcast and the service has continued to be reliable, with noticable increases in speed over the last 18 months.


----------



## Weil

My internet has always worked! My digital cable suffers from pixellation and dropout when the sun shines. Comcast seems to be unable to repair it. (My analog on a separate set always seems to work.) sam


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had Comcast Internet (or its predecessors) for 6 years - with excellent reliablity & speed for at least the last 4 of those years. The first couple years were rough - our local TCI Cable franchise was in the process of switching to AT&T Cable after that merger. Worse, the internet service they offered (AT&[email protected]) was actually provided by TWO separate companies - AT&T Cable provided the local cable plant to our homes, while @Home (later [email protected]) was the actual ISP & network manager. What a nightmare - whenever there was a problem, you'd get nothing but finger-pointing. @Home would claim there was a local cable outage. AT&T Cable would claim it was an @Home networking problem. They had no ability to even look up each other's network status or scheduled maintenance!
> 
> 
> Fortunately in 2001, [email protected] went bankrupt. AT&T bought their assets and became AT&T Broadband. Finally I had a single company to blame for any problems - and what do you know? The problems mostly stopped happening, and service actually became reliable.
> 
> 
> In late 2002, AT&T Broadband became Comcast and the service has continued to be reliable, with noticable increases in speed over the last 18 months.



The switch over from [email protected] was the last time I had any significant problems with my internet. It was painfull back then because for me the servidce was out for two weeks and I do all of my banking online. I did not have an analog modem and nearly had to purchase one (I was on DSL before switching to cable). For the first 6 months after that I had some trouble with some of thier DNS servers not resolving addresses but got around that by using some of the public DNS servers. I no longer need to do that.


Since at least 2003, I have not had a single problem with my cable internet (that wasn't caused by me







) There may have probably been outages but I haven't noticed any. I have downloads that occur on a daily basis in the late AM, I use the service in the early evening, a lot on the week ends. I have absolutely no complaints.


BTW: My sister was using DSL paying about the same as cable. They told her she had a high speed connection. I saw it and couldn't believe at how slow it seemed to be. She had been told they had 1.5 but when I ran a DSL reports, they were at 356 kbps (dowload speed!). She has 5 kids at home with three computers. You can imagine the mess. I convinced her to switch to cable. It was HUGE difference for them. A pox on DSL!


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a letter from Comcast yesterday stating that they had just finished improving there service? It talks about an all fiber and therefore all Digital network in my neighborhood. I have the all digital Moto box (think it is 3612) with dvr and 2 tuners. Seems to work pretty well so far. I am curious if this mail means that Internet access is better than ever now too? I am a Qwest DSL user (the up/down and shared nature of cable was too scary for me to use for my job) and if the service is faster and more dependable, it may be time to switch over.



I got this letter about a month ago also, the first part of the letter stated the following...

"I want to take this opportunity to give you a quick update on improvements we've made to our fiber-optic network in your neighborhood.... Our all-digital network provides us with the foundation to deliver even more programming choices in the future. For example, we have the ability to add more high-definition(HDTV) channels to our already industry-leading lineup of 15 channels...."


The rest of the letter was just definitions of what HDTV is, On Demand, digital voice, etc...


I have the 3412 as well and it only has digital tuners so I have no idea if they've gotten rid of the Analog channels yet ( 700 range) If they have, then maybe we will be getting more HD soon I hope. However, since UHD replaced INHD2 for the Olympics instead of being on a separate channel, I'm wondering if Seattle Comcast has the bandwidth for more HD yet... anyone have any info?


If you check out the Comcast channel lineup for Boston and Baltimore, they already have a few more HD channels than we do, and are supposed to get ESPN2-HD and possibly National Geographic HD( rumor) within the next moth. With the letter I recieved and the rumors of Comcast adding more channels soon, I'm really hoping we will see similar HD lineup in Seattle soon, but who knows....


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable service. At this time, we don't have any communication if we are going to add or pre-empted one of HD Channels to more viewing of World Cup Soccer 2006."



ESPN2 and ESPN will combine to present 52 matches - 31 on ESPN2 and 21 on ESPN. ABC Sports will broadcast 12 matches including the title match Sunday, July 9 at 1:30 p.m. ET


So we will get over half of the games in HD. I saw rumors on the other boards that ESPN2 was coming in other areas either this or next month, but did we not hear that about FSNHD?


I would not count on iNHD being pre-empted, but it is a _slim_ possibility. They do allow operators to pre-empt for local sports, but ESPN has the contract for World Cup so it may depend on some short-term agreement among all concerned. iNHD has exclusive rights to historic Olympics footage, so it would have been easier for them to pre-empt since it would get more traffic onto their network for the other Olympic programming.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I were to get basic cable for around $15 would I be able to get more channels with a Qam tuner and a cable card?



Anyone with a QAM tuner can pull the attached digital channels off the line. (These are of course, for the most part, digital equivalents of the analogue limited/basics on 2-29, 75-78, and 96-99.)


A cable card would only be useful with basic/limited cable for one purpose: it would re-map the channels from their actual numbers to Comcast's advertised numbers. (For example, KING-HD and KONG-HD would be 105 & 106 instead of 83-1 and 83-2.)


That said, here's the latest update of the QAM list. If your browser gives you an error, remember to right-click and choose "Save As..." to view.


----------



## Grogmeister

Thanks Pastiche


----------



## Macoberly

Does the NON-Dvr digital box have a working firewire port in our area? I have two of the 6412's now. I was hoping to go down to at least one box without the dvr to save some money. I record most content to Media Center via firewar most of the time so motorolas' dvr is mostly going unused. Thanks


Mason


----------



## jimre

The non-DVR 6200's had working firewire ports in the past, so I assume they still do. I have both the 6412 and 6200 - currently I use the 6412 firewire for archiving, but previously I used the 6200 for this.


----------



## Macoberly

Thank You For The Quick Response Jimre.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3412 as well and it only has digital tuners so I have no idea if they've gotten rid of the Analog channels yet ( 700 range) If they have, then maybe we will be getting more HD soon I hope.



Comcast has not gotten rid of their analog channels. I have 2 other SD TV's plugged straight into the the cable without boxes. All of the analog channels are there. The digital cable boxes are remapping the original channel numbers to the corresponding digital rebroadcasts. That is where some of the bandwidth has gone.


I don't see them dropping much of any of them until the FCC deadline. Doing it so now would impact mass people who also have additional or all of their SD TV's on the cable without boxes. A selling point advantage over dish, even though they would love to get that additional box revenue.


----------



## jimre

It'll be a long time before Comcast can get rid of the analog channels entirely - not until well after the FCC deadline, IMHO. Remember that as a cable operator, they have operating agreements in place with local governments everywhere they serve. Here in King County, their current contract extension runs thru 2010 - so I wouldn't expect any drastic changes before then.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'll be a long time before Comcast can get rid of the analog channels entirely - not until well after the FCC deadline, IMHO. Remember that as a cable operator, they have operating agreements in place with local governments everywhere they serve. Here in King County, their current contract extension runs thru 2010 - so I wouldn't expect any drastic changes before then.



It's could be a lot closer than that. Comcast's sweetening the deal for franchsing authorities by promising entire digital multiplexes as PEG channels rather than single PEG channels. Here're how it worked in the current KC franchise:

http://www.metrokc.gov/MKCC/News/2004/1204/JH_Comcast_Cable.htm


----------



## JamesMH

A few more channels are now using the mapping, PBS became 9-5, channel 4-1 just did this over the last few days too.


----------



## hinten

Final episode of Sopranos last Sunday, time to cancel my $15 HBO subscription and save some money. I realized between Netflix and the local Blockbuster I really don't need a movie channel anymore.


I'll be back next January for more.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hinten* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Final episode of Sopranos last Sunday, time to cancel my $15 HBO subscription and save some money. I realized between Netflix and the local Blockbuster I really don't need a movie channel anymore.
> 
> 
> I'll be back next January for more.



I never subscribed to HBO but I heard Entourage and Big Love might be worth it. I'm also a Netflix/local Blockbuster guy. We live in Ballard and hit up the one on 15th. You?


----------



## t0adman

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if Dish offers the same channel lineup plus ESPN2? I'm completely ticked about not getting all of the World Cup games in HD even though they're all being filmed in HD. What an immense rip off!


----------



## hinten

Out East.


I enjoyed Big Love but not enough to make me marry more than one wife or to keep my HBO subscription.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if Dish offers the same channel lineup plus ESPN2? I'm completely ticked about not getting all of the World Cup games in HD even though they're all being filmed in HD. What an immense rip off!



You can get ESPN2 on Dish Network. About the only channel I personally miss from cable is NW Cable News. They recently launched Locals in HD as well (no KCPQ, UPN11 or PBS yet).


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if Dish offers the same channel lineup plus ESPN2? I'm completely ticked about not getting all of the World Cup games in HD even though they're all being filmed in HD. What an immense rip off!



You can get ESPN2 in HD on Dish Network. About the only channel I personally miss from cable is NW Cable News. They recently launched Locals in HD as well (no KCPQ, UPN11 or PBS yet).


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the NON-Dvr digital box have a working firewire port in our area? I have two of the 6412's now. I was hoping to go down to at least one box without the dvr to save some money. I record most content to Media Center via firewar most of the time so motorolas' dvr is mostly going unused. Thanks
> 
> 
> Mason



By order of the FCC and the Plug and Play Agreement any HD set top box with a firewire port must be active, or at least made working by the cable company if requested by the customer. The intent was to archive to a D-VHS recorder and to support televisions with the connection to take advantage of the quality, although other advances have been made since the agreement for tv.


The port is (I believe) active on all HD boxes that Comcast leases.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if Dish offers the same channel lineup plus ESPN2? I'm completely ticked about not getting all of the World Cup games in HD even though they're all being filmed in HD. What an immense rip off!



You can find out about all the channels that DISH has in HD at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/p...ng/index.shtml 


As for locals, right now they only offer 4, 5, and 7. 13 is in the works and will hopefully be online shortly. That is all that DISH is offering in any market (the Big 4 networks) at the moment. However, if you can get OTA where you live you can integrate all OTA Digital (ATSC) channels into your DISH receiver and have all the normal features. i.e. guide data if it's a channel that DISH carries in SD, DVR functionality if you have their ViP622.


Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Calypse

Deadwood and Entourage alone will be worth the next few months of HBO










Hopefully Rome returns in the fall or mabey something new. The one thing I really like about HBO is the On Demand has like almost all of the series there to watch. I am just now watching Band of Brothers from start to finish.


----------



## Mike777

I had to switch my QAM HDTV back to OTA reception to watch the NBA finals on ABC 4. The Comcast unencrypted HD, channel 82-4 is breaking up terribly, same as all the PBS sub-channels on 82. Fox, WB, NBC, CBS all look perfect with my QAM tuner. This has been going on for a few weeks. The only reason I prefer QAM over OTA is because I can't get Fox channel 13 OTA, Queen Anne Hill is directly in my way. Unfortunately with my TV, it is either/or - QAM or OTA, not both. So I have to rescan to change back and forth. This only takes about five minutes, but it isn't something I like to do everyday.


I'm sure Comcast's answer is to get a digital cable box. Unfortunately that doesn't follow the letter of the agreement about keeping local OTA channels unencrypted on cable.


----------



## ABHD

Anyone know if we are getting ESPN2-HD soon?

I see in the HDTV Programming forums that many other areas around the country are already getting this as of today on Comcast. Are we bandwidth limited or something? I see no updates yet.


----------



## wareagle

I don't know of any limitations here, other than the whims of the local Comcast management. Not sure exactly where to look for the channel, but perhaps something will show up.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Anyone found ESPNHD yet ???


----------



## testarc

I called this morning. Was told ESPN2 HD will be added later this year, but not in time for World Cup. They have KONG HD with 1 hour HD content per week, but can't put ESPN2 HD in time? How can Seattle Comcast be so stupid? I really want to yell at that guy but realized he is just an employee.


Well, this is it the end of Comcast for me. I am researching ExpressVu or E now. Can anyone tell me if I can install Canadian Satelliate without a middle man?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone found ESPNHD yet ???


----------



## metz520

It doesn't look like we're one of the "selected markets". I can't find it. Why couldn't they just show them on regular ESPN? Urgh...Now I'm pissed at both Comcast and ABC/Disney/ESPN.


----------



## CoolCanuck

It's COMCASTIC!


I feel your pain. I still don't understand why they carry CBC but can't pick up CBC-HD...


----------



## wareagle

I'll give them until 4:45PM Sept. 2 (WSU at Auburn). I can only take so much soccer, but the football season is nigh.


----------



## wareagle

I'm sure that Steve would appreciate hearing from everyone (even though nothing would come of it):


Steve Kipp

VP of Communications

Comcast Washington
[email protected]


----------



## geomt1404

Here is the response I just received from the North Puget Sound "Area-VP."




> _Now that we a national agreement on ESPN2 in HD, we are working to try to get this on the network in Seattle as quickly as possible. There are some fairly difficult challenges to work through, but ESPN2 is our highest priority. It make take days or weeks depending upon how difficult the technical solution is. But it will be up in the near future.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In response to my e-mail, the text of which follows:
> 
> 
> Mr. __________
> 
> 
> I appreciated your letter dated May 23, 2006 and the update to all digital format.
> 
> 
> 
> It however failed to address the pressing question of when additional HD channels will be added. I believe it has been over a year now since the last channel add (TNT-HD).
> 
> 
> 
> As a relatively "high-end" (i.e. a month bill of $160 plus) Comcast subscriber now for 5 years or so, and a new adopter of HD technology it is frustrating to see the number of HD channels available (and offered by some of your competitors) v. the number Comcast offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> Of enormous concern is the lack of ESPN2HD for the World Cup? Will it be added in time, i.e. by Friday morning? What about using the INHD channels for game broadcasts as was done during the Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> What about in time for college football? What about NFL-NetHD?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> George


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called this morning. Was told ESPN2 HD will be added later this year, but not in time for World Cup. They have KONG HD with 1 hour HD content per week, but can't put ESPN2 HD in time? How can Seattle Comcast be so stupid? I really want to yell at that guy but realized he is just an employee.
> 
> 
> Well, this is it the end of Comcast for me. I am researching ExpressVu or E now. Can anyone tell me if I can install Canadian Satelliate without a middle man?



I suspect that carrying KONG-HD was required to be able to carry KING-HD since both are owned by BELO.


----------



## metz520




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Steve would appreciate hearing from everyone (even though nothing would come of it):
> 
> 
> Steve Kipp
> 
> VP of Communications
> 
> Comcast Washington
> [email protected]



I sent in my letter asking them why I should continue giving them over $100 a month when they aren't adding in HD channels.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called this morning. Was told ESPN2 HD will be added later this year, but not in time for World Cup. They have KONG HD with 1 hour HD content per week, but can't put ESPN2 HD in time? How can Seattle Comcast be so stupid? I really want to yell at that guy but realized he is just an employee.
> 
> 
> Well, this is it the end of Comcast for me. I am researching ExpressVu or E now. Can anyone tell me if I can install Canadian Satelliate without a middle man?



LOL... ok after reading these forums last night, I went to bed and had a dream that I woke up this morning and there was a message on the box that said Channel 200-350 were now all being set for HD Channels... wow 150 HD channels! So I turned on the tv and they were slowly coming online....the guide wasn't updated yet so I wasn't sure what channels they were, but I was having fun guessing what they were by the content.... first was UHD, Battlestar Galactica was on, then ESPN2-HD, MHD, NGC-HD, HGTV, etc....


Then I woke up to reality this morning and saw nothing new, and read several quotes similar to the one above by testarc... basically no ESPN2-HD anytime soon for Seattle Comcast


I sent an email earlier with a complaint similar to the one I posted in the ESPN2-HD thread, not sure if it will help or if I will get a genuine response or not.


----------



## brownnet

Well, you can always switch to Dish. We've had ESPN2 for months, and today we got added NatGeoHD, HGTVHD, NFLHD, and StarzHD. Also, one SD channel, Sleuth Television (which has reruns of what I believe to be the best TV show ever made, Homicide). Anyway, I'm in TV heaven!


----------



## ntaylor

I just called and the CSR told me they won't have it in time for the world cup because they "need to give 30 day notice to customers before making any changes." ???? I told her to pass my complaint up the line to whomever is making decisions. "Sure," she says. Yeah right, I'm already forgotten I'm sure.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntaylor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and the CSR told me they won't have it in time for the world cup because they "need to give 30 day notice to customers before making any changes."



Pure BS. They never let anyone know when a new channel will be added. They probably have no idea what they'll do in 30 days.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Steve would appreciate hearing from everyone (even though nothing would come of it):
> 
> 
> Steve Kipp
> 
> VP of Communications
> 
> Comcast Washington
> [email protected]




Steve got an email from me expressing my disappointment and letting him know I've placed my order for Dish. It won't be in before the end of World Cup but at least I'll have some new HD channels. I didn't buy an SXRD so I could sit with the same HD lineup while other providers continue to expand theirs.


When I'm viewing HD content my Comcast menu is cut off. Is there a way to resize it for the zoomed HD format? TIA.


----------



## CoolCanuck

I also sent a COMCASTIC email to Stevey-boy. Not that he'll do anything.


There's never been anything in life that's made me more of a cynic than Comcast. Maybe it has something to do with waiting what was it 4 years for KIRO-HD to be carried after it went on-line...


----------



## scottiemc24

Still no ESPN2-HD! What is Comcast doing to Seattle?!


----------



## racer4747

I too recieved the letter from comcast stating that my neighborhood is 100% digital. I was mad that the letter also stated that I am getting ALL the local hd channels. What a crock! If this was true the where is KSTW? I sent a letter to John Dietrich, Area Vice-President, Comcast - North Puget Sound and here is what I recieved:


"Dear Mr. XXXXXXX (and that was the wrong name!), thank you for your letter, and you are correct, we do not have Channel 11 (UPN) in HD. The reason for this is that there is relatively little programming on Channel 11 that is actually originally produced in HD. So at the moment, there really isn't much to be gained by broadcasting that signal in HD. There is also a consolidation going on between UPN and the WB and once that is finished, perhaps their HD content will be a bit more compelling. But your right in saying that we don't have all of the locals in HD. Thank you for being a customer of Comcast. John Dietrich"


I wish that I had recieved this reply when they were renewing the franchise with the city of Seattle. Just another examplpe of how clueless they really are.


/end of rant/


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still no ESPN2-HD! What is Comcast doing to Seattle?!



Don't worry, it's coming - after the world cup


----------



## metz520

Steve responded to my email with the same information. Basically the 30 days is notification to any channel they are going to drop. The selected markets had open slots to add in ESPN2-HD when it became available. Sounds like corporate Comcast failed to keep the local branches in the loop as they were negotiating with ABC/ESPN/Disney.


I suggested several stations that comcast could drop right now, to free up slots for the future , Think we could do less than 7 HBOs, 3 cinemax, 5 showtime and 3 shopping channels? or maybe the weatherscan channel? Kong HD with its 1 hour of HD per week? KCTSDT2 which never actually seems to air ANYTHING?


Between my 6412 DVR that seems to crash at least once a day and this lack of HD, I'm starting to investigate the dishes.


----------



## wareagle

So when does the 30-day notification start, Stevie?


----------



## Budget_HT

When is the 1 hour of HD showing on KONG-DT? I don't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## ntaylor

I had DirecTV until I got HD and couldn't afford the $1K (at the time) for the HD DirecTivo. As soon as that MPEG4 DVR is out (later this summer they tell me), back to DirecTV and goodbye Comcast. This is a bunch of crap.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When is the 1 hour of HD showing on KONG-DT? I don't recall ever seeing it.



Interesting. While I was searching the guide listings for it (a replay of Northwest Backroads) I discovered that KING has chosen to show the NHL Stanley Cup finals on KONG.


----------



## smashhead

I sent an email to steve as well. I actually still have a ticket open for this ESPN2HD issue. I'm also thinking of sending an editorial to the seattle times ripping Comcast a new ahole on this issue. I'll see if it gets any traction/attention from Comcast.


It doesn't really matter though since other technologies are calling my name. I don't think Comcast is going to last past a few years, when those bandwidth limits are hit with coaxial. Then IMO Comcast = AOL (i.e. market to retards who don't know better).


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I Want My Damn Espn2-hd !


----------



## sl1974

I am in a mood right now, so please take all of this with a grain of salt. If you don't want to read, please skip to the next reply ...


In reality, Comcast has to negotiate with a vendor for the best possible terms so as not to raise rates for the addition of a channel (and ESPN is $$$$). Then they have to upgrade/modify their system to allow for the addition. This is more than a simple flip of a switch. Then, according to the FCC and the Cable Act, notification must be made to subscribers and the local franchise authorities at least 30 days prior to the addition/deletion/changes of the lineup. This may not be an insert or message on the bill or a specific letter in the mail everyone will throw away anyway thinking it is junk, but it could be a notification in the public legal notices section of the local newspaper as has been a standard for years. For those customers with a digital set top box, I will expect you to see the message shortly about ESPN2 as you have with past changes minus a few exception. In short, this is not Pure BS. Look it up.


Yes, I am also very disappointed that ESPN2 will not be available for any of the World Cup, however I will be able to see all of the games and over half in HD. I doubt that iNHD would be pre-empted as Comcast would not have rights yet from ESPN to carry their HD programming. It was easier with the Olympics considering agreements already in place with King, iNHD (which Comcast is a major shareholder of), and the Olympic Committee. I am also disappointed that it was not here a long time ago, but no matter when it came it would have been after some major event that I wanted to see. Comcast will also be adding more HD channels this year with, I expect, no increase in the monthly rates. Which channels and when will be anybody's guess since they need to negotiate terms with each vendor. While my wish list includes FSNHD (available in the Bay Area on Comcast), Universal HD, and OLN HD, I will not count on them until I am notified of the additions. I will also not be here whining that they are not and say I am going to DBS because of it. Any DBS systems do not need to comply to the strict regulations like their land based cousins do with the FCC and local franchises. As far as other cable companies Comcast fares pretty well especially in our area. As a short comparison, assuming that a STB will be leased ...


Click! Network 7 HD channels - $6.95

13 HD channels - $9


Wave Broadband 5 HD Channels - $5

12 HD Channels - $10


Millenium Media 6 - $9.95

12 - $19.90


Comcast 7 -$5

12 - $11.99 (Digital Classic)


No, not all of these will be available to you depending on your local franchise authority. If you wish to change or add an operator in your area, please petition the authority. If you want a DBS system, then please shell out the bucks, stop the whining here, and move over to their forum. Basically, you have choices but you have to make the effort to enact them. This is true of ANY service. Grocery stores, newspapers, gas stations, banks, car insurance, and the list goes on. If they are not meeting your needs, then find someone who does. If you feel you are spending too much, then you probably are and need to find someone who provides the services you want in your price range.


My understanding of this forum was to HELP each other to get the most out of the provider they have, not to slander them. Yes, I expect some complaints/concerns/frustrations but in the end to help each other.


That being said, I am now going to bed. If you do not like this reply and have read it all, please feel free to Ignore me as a User or send me a PM to discuss.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you wish to change or add an operator in your area, please petition the authority. If you want a DBS system, then please shell out the bucks, stop the whining here, and move over to their forum. Basically, you have choices but you have to make the effort to enact them.



Keep in mind that not everybody really has the choice to switch to other means of reception. For some people (excluding myself) there is only one monopoly cable company.

I think it's just sad, if such providers aren't able (or don't want to) go the extra mile to support their customers for certain special occasions (btw the world cup is the biggest and most watched sports event in the non US world).

In the end it's a business decision, the few that care about soccer are a minority here.


----------



## Calypse

Looks like the local franchising is going away. This should really clear the way for FiOS and even Comcast to provide all the channels they want to without all the negotiating. Or at least it shouldn't be a usable excuse now heh.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/interne....ap/index.html 


I really hope this makes Verizon get its butt in gear and get that cable put down all the quicker.


----------



## wareagle

So, how did all those other Comcast offices manage to provide ESPN2-HD in a timely fashion, but ours can't? Sounds like someone fell down on the job. Perhaps we should put a cc to corporate on those emails -- [email protected]


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. While I was searching the guide listings for it (a replay of Northwest Backroads) I discovered that KING has chosen to show the NHL Stanley Cup finals on KONG.



But they seem to have forgotten where the HD switch is over at KONG tonight.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But they seem to have forgotten where the HD switch is over at KONG tonight.




What a huge let down. Thanks Belo, thanks a lot.


PLEASE CALL KONG AND LEAVE THEM A MESSAGE


(206) 448-5555 (press 4 for KONG)


----------



## scottiemc24

I would be embarassed to work at Comcast right now in the Seattle area. Their service is absolutely terrible! No ESPN2-HD, no FSN-HD, and nothing new since Jan.


----------



## chris5977

Since we're complaining about Comcast, I thought I'd mention that I dropped their Internet service after using it for 8 years. I live in Capitol Hill and there have been constant service interruptions for the past 6 months. A technician said that there is some problem in the area that they cannot figure out. Anyway, DSL has a much higher upload speed, and has proved more reliable.


I'm kind of stuck with them because I can't get ota because I'm blocked by hills and I don't watch enough tv to justify investing in satellite. I will be more than happy to give Verizon my money when and if they run FiOS to my house!


----------



## sl1974

While local franchising may be going away sometime in the future because of the COPE Act (it has not passed the White House yet), it will be replaced by a national franchising authority to help telcom corps (Verizon) enter into subscription television services without having to negotiate with thousands of cities and municipalities at once. It is the first major deregulation in the most heavily regulated industry around and it's because the phone company wants a piece of the action. Who is in who's pocket? This is not to cut down on negotiating with vendors and add unlimited channels, but where service can be delivered and by whom. Currently, any monopoly in any area will be partially the fault of the local franchise authority as they decided. I do understand that not everyone will have choices, and competition will have to build headends and run cables, so that is the other downfall. With the new act, the major change will be with the phone companies. I look forward to the competition as we may be the winners in the end.


As for ESPN2HD, Comcast negotiated the terms, but to be honest most likely each market came to a separate agreement. I am sure there was a legal corporate team that handled all of the negotiations, but each region would be handled differently. Let's take FSN-HD for an example. It is available in the Bay Area, but not here. Why? Because there are different terms in each market and the cable provider does not want to raise rates in any of them. Also, since there was just an addition in the few markets Comcast added the new channel already they could have slipped through a minor loophole. Here, we may need to eliminate a channel to free bandwidth (and now for my mantra, regulated by the FCC), upgrade systems, or it was part of the terms of the agreement. It is interesting to note that ESPN2HD was placed on channel 203, mentioned in every article that I read, so if it going to be the same here then DIY will need to be moved/deleted.


The point of my earlier post, and I am still in the mood, is that while we can express disappointment in the lack of ESPN2HD in time for the World Cup, it was not even mentioned as a possibility a week ago. So if you wanted it in time for the events, then why were further options not explored at the time to ensure that you will watch the games in HD. Don't moan and groan now and threaten to switch to satellite when it was not a foreseeable option from your current provider. Personally I am just happy that more channels are being added, and they are not worthless ones.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's take FSN-HD for an example. It is available in the Bay Area, but not here. Why? Because there are different terms in each market and the cable provider does not want to raise rates in any of them.



One thing small point worth mentioning about FSN Bay Area: It is technically a franchise of the FSN name, and not owned directly by News Corp like FSN NW. This means that the corporate ownership of Bay Area can make a deal with Comcast independant of the rest of the FSN's. (According the FSN Bay Area's website, they are owned by "Rainbow Media Holdings").


I won't claim to have any inside information, but as I've mentioned in the past, FSN and Comcast are rumored to be negiotiating at a national level, but as sl1974 points out, even if a national agreement is put into place, that certainly doesn't mean that Comcast Seattle has to put it on their system.


----------



## olt1892

Whenever a match is shown on ESPN2 (HD), I watch it on Univison.

Why?

Same SD picture and no need to listen to the silly commentary from ABC/ESPN/ESPN2.


----------



## Grogmeister

I am going to purchase my first HD TV and I think I have it narrowed down to a JVC or a Toshiba. Both have a QAM tuner and the Toshiba has a cable card slot. Cable will run straight to the TV (the wife and I don't want another box on the entertainment center). I have expanded basic (2-99) as our package. With a QAM tuner will I get a digital signal and local HD channels that are in sub-channels? Is it hard to keep track of all the sub-channels? If I add a cable card will I get the same channels but numbered differently? I read that when you use a cable card you loose TV Guide channel. If that is the case what does channel 74 become?


Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With a QAM tuner will I get a digital signal and local HD channels that are in sub-channels? Is it hard to keep track of all the sub-channels? If I add a cable card will I get the same channels but numbered differently? I read that when you use a cable card you loose TV Guide channel. If that is the case what does channel 74 become?



Pastiche has answered this one nicely before in post # 6836. Basically the answer to the first part is yes, you will get all of the digital channels and subsets. Check out the post because there is an attachment that will help you find the subsets. It is updated and posted regularly, and a lifesaver, so I thank Pastiche for the hard work!


The CableCard does two things. One, it will cause the channel numbers make more sense. Second, and the purpose of the card, it will unencrypt channels on the digital packages other than basic cable. Because of this Comcast will generally not give you the card without a digital package, but there has been varied success with customers getting a card at one of the stores or from a CSR when you call.


You will not lose the TV Guide channel (channel 74) but rather possibly lose the ability to download the data from KCTS for the TV Guide On Screen built into many televisions these days. Again, this has met varied success. Comcast has added channel 90, the analog channel of PBS, to help customers with televisions with the option since the data in only transmitted on analog. It works for some and not others.


I have been considering a tv with CableCard also, but waiting for the new version to allow for two way communication so OnDemand will work. From what I understand, any tv now with the current version will not be compatible with the new.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grogmeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going to purchase my first HD TV and I think I have it narrowed down to a JVC or a Toshiba. Both have a QAM tuner and the Toshiba has a cable card slot. Cable will run straight to the TV (the wife and I don't want another box on the entertainment center). I have expanded basic (2-99) as our package. With a QAM tuner will I get a digital signal and local HD channels that are in sub-channels? Is it hard to keep track of all the sub-channels? If I add a cable card will I get the same channels but numbered differently? I read that when you use a cable card you loose TV Guide channel. If that is the case what does channel 74 become?



My advice is - pay the extra $5/month for the HD set-top box from Comcast and don't agonize over your TV's tuner. I have to believe that both QAM tuners and the current Cablecard 1.0 will be dinosaurs in a couple years, if not sooner.


If you plan to buy another HDTV in a couple years anyway - fine. A QAM tuner is a convenient way (today) to get local HD stations over cable without a set-top box. A Cablecard 1.0-compatible TV goes a little further (today), and also lets you subscribe to Digital Cable packages and Premium Channels without a set-top box.


But in a couple years you'll probably need a new set-top box anyway to support bi-directional Cablecard 2.0, Switched IP Video, or whatever else Comcast eventually migrates to in order to keep up with Satellite and Phone Companies. It will be a couple years before these new technologies are built into TVs, and once they are deployed, they will make today's QAM tuners and Cablecards obsolete.


So don't worry about it ...


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whenever a match is shown on ESPN2 (HD), I watch it on Univison.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Same SD picture and no need to listen to the silly commentary from ABC/ESPN/ESPN2.



The announcers for today's USA v Czech Repub game were as bad as it gets! Brent Turdburgler has no business covering soccer, ever (Sunday's Mexico game).


On Sunday I set me DVR to record the Mexico v Iran match. For some reason the recording stopped about 30 minutes short of match end. What gives? Is there a way I can manually set my DVR to record longer since the guide is obviously off? Am I doing something wrong or am I stuck recording whatever the box thinks it should?


----------



## smashhead

I have some news on the ESPD2HD front. I'm slightly more hopeful than a few days ago. I received a response from Steve and they *might* have a possible solution in the works for the World Cup on ESPN2HD. They are hopeful they will have a solution BY THE END OF THIS WEEK. So, it sounds like they are working diligently on a solution. I've still very skeptical though.


I actually like Comcast. Their customer service is excellent in the Kirkland area. But they need to listen to their HD customers and provide more HD content BEFORE the Satellites increase their HD channels. So, if Comcast is looking at this forum, please pay attention to your HD competitors.


Good points by sl1974. It's still very disappointing Comcast couldn't plan better with their contacts 6 months ago. The foresight is lacking. But then again, why have more than 12 HD channels if your other cable competitors don't (other than Satellite).


By the way, that was a terrible game by the US! Just awful, and to make it worse, it's in SD.


----------



## t0adman

Wow, that's great news! I sure hope they don't come up with a solution that includes having to make an annoucement and wait 30 days to offer the new channel.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, that was a terrible game by the US! Just awful, and to make it worse, it's in SD.



It wasn't much better in HD at Sport. If the US keeps playing like they did today they're done in two more games. I hope they turn it around.


----------



## wareagle

If there is a plan to provide ESPN2-HD here, I hope it includes telling us where to look for it, and when.


----------



## thesoze

Olt...you are correct! Univision is better than ABC stupid dumb WG!


even if you do not understand Spanish...it's really entertaining!


Toadman...they are done if they lose or tie the next game!! arghhh!


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, that's great news! I sure hope they don't come up with a solution that includes having to make an annoucement and wait 30 days to offer the new channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't much better in HD at Sport. If the US keeps playing like they did today they're done in two more games. I hope they turn it around.



We have the terrible scrolling sport ticker on ESPN2 though, 100% of the time.


It also shows up on ABC and ESPN ! UGH!


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have the terrible scrolling sport ticker on ESPN2 though, 100% of the time. It also shows up on ABC and ESPN ! UGH!



I didn't notice it on ABC-HD but it's quite obtrusive on the ESPN2HD broadcast.


On a brighter note, the ABC-HD broadcasts of World Cup this past weekend were....amazing! Particularly the Sweden v Trinidad & Tobago game. The image quality was fantastic. I DVR'd it and have rewatched parts just to admire the quality. I would sure love to DVR those games on ESPN2HD as well.










Have any of you successfully connected a computer to the Motorola HD DVR box and pulled content off? I was told the USB ports are not active but I'm curious if the firewire port is and if there's a way to get the data off of the drive. I'd love to rip some of these games into DivX and burn DVDs of 'em (is that even possible?).


----------



## jhachey









Has anyone gotten a response from KING/KONG/Belo as to why they're not showing the Stanley Cup finals in HD? I sent an email, but have received no response.


----------



## robglasser

I just got home from being out of town all weekend, so Saturday's NHL game wasn't HD either? This is BS, other markets have it in HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have any of you successfully connected a computer to the Motorola HD DVR box and pulled content off? I was told the USB ports are not active but I'm curious if the firewire port is and if there's a way to get the data off of the drive. I'd love to rip some of these games into DivX and burn DVDs of 'em (is that even possible?).



Yes, the firewire port works. I haven't had any problems recording any of the channels using 6412/I or 3412, other than OnDemand (which can't be recorded).


See Wiki: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...a_DVR/Firewire


----------



## jeff28

ESPN2-HD will launch on June 13 between 1PM and 5PM on channel 174. To make room for ESPN2-HD, they have to remove iNHD2 (ch. 665). iNHD2 was scheduled to go off the air in late July anyway and is being removed several weeks sooner than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD will launch on June 13 between 1PM and 5PM on channel 174. To make room for ESPN2-HD, they have to remove iNHD2 (ch. 665). iNHD2 was scheduled to go off the air in late July anyway and is being removed several weeks sooner than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD.



any idea why are they removing inhd2? while there's nothing there I watch on a regular basis, the extra variety was still nice...


----------



## jimre

They should kill INHD2 but offer its content on-demand. It doesn't need to be taking up an entire HD channel 24 x 7.


----------



## wareagle

I think they should dump INHD and keep INHD2. Or better yet, dump KONG-HD, since they can't find the HD switch.


By the way, what happened to my 30-days notice for removing INHD2????


----------



## Grogmeister

Thanks, Jimre, sl1974 and pastiche for all your info.


Thanks, Tom


----------



## Nikan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a response from KING/KONG/Belo as to why they're not showing the Stanley Cup finals in HD? I sent an email, but have received no response.



I sent an e-mail and a phone call threatening to watch CBC. Guess what - I'm watching hockey on CBC.


----------



## sharding

What's the deal with The Office on King HD right now? It looks like it was shot in 6:9, but the squeezed back into 4:3, so there are black bars on all four sides. Is it always like that?


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea why are they removing inhd2? while there's nothing there I watch on a regular basis, the extra variety was still nice...



As excited as I am about getting ESPN2HD, I'd rather we get another channel instead of switching one out for another.


I loved watching the IMAX movies on INHD2...


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They should kill INHD2 but offer its content on-demand. It doesn't need to be taking up an entire HD channel 24 x 7.



while I'd almost say that for INHD too, but is that really it for comcast bandwidth? they can't add one more HD without removing another? or, are they reserving the space for Home and Garden HD TV?










anyone know Comcast's stance on digital switching that I've read about elsewhere?


----------



## smashhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD will launch on June 13 between 1PM and 5PM on channel 174. To make room for ESPN2-HD, they have to remove iNHD2 (ch. 665). iNHD2 was scheduled to go off the air in late July anyway and is being removed several weeks sooner than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD.



Very nice indeed! I hope this isn't BS.


I don't care about iNHD2, 95% of it is eye candy, no content. I get a chuckle when watching the old school Imax films though. Super cheese. I remember going to the Pacific Science Center to watch those when I was a kid.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea why are they removing inhd2? while there's nothing there I watch on a regular basis, the extra variety was still nice...



because iN DEMAND notified Comcast that iNHD2 was scheduled to go dark in late July of 2006. iNHD2 is just being removed a few weeks earlier than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD sooner.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> while I'd almost say that for INHD too, but is that really it for comcast bandwidth? they can't add one more HD without removing another? or, are they reserving the space for Home and Garden HD TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know Comcast's stance on digital switching that I've read about elsewhere?



I doubt if Comcast has any unused space in their 850Mhz spectrum. So something has to go away to make room for something new - either that or start using "rate shaping" like the satellite guys do, to squeeze more HD channels into the same space. At some point you have to believe Comcast will start eliminating some analog channels (though probably not all for a long time). Analog channels 2-78 take up about 65% of Comcast's total bandwidth! (50-550Mhz, out of total 0-850Mhz spectrum).


I haven't read anything about Comcast experimenting with switched video, but you just know it'll come down to that eventually. The only reason you can have a BILLION "channels" on the Web is because they're not all being shoved down your network cable simultaneously. Only the channel you're "watching" is sent. Totally makes sense for video too.

"


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> because iN DEMAND notified Comcast that iNHD2 was scheduled to go dark in late July of 2006. iNHD2 is just being removed a few weeks earlier than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD sooner.



Well, it's not like Comcast wasn't involved in this decision, since InHD is jointly owned by Comcast, Cox, and Time Warner. What do the owners all have in common? They're all mega-cable giants, and they're all starting to run out of bandwidth for HD content. Temporary solution? Kill off one of their own "expendable" channels...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... or, are they reserving the space for Home and Garden HD TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about HGTV, but I'd wager that they'll find room for any wholly-Comcast-owned networks that transition to HD in the future - like Golf Channel, E! Entertainment, G4, OLN, regional Comcast SportsNets, etc.


----------



## wareagle

Is INHD2 being completely eliminated? If so, do they plan to combine its programming with that of INHD, or just go completely over to sports and pseudo-sports? I like the sports and the stadium features, but could do without things like "Tour de Gorge." They could just repeat everything half as much, still carry everything on a single channel, and no one could tell the difference.


----------



## JamesMH

They could get rid of a lot of none watched channels, not just InHD2, I doubt it is a bandwidth problem.


If the ala-carte choices ever happens, it will be funny to find out what everyone really does watch, I'll bet 50% of the channels will close down.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt if Comcast has any unused space in their 850Mhz spectrum.



It seems to me like they have a lot of empty space.


Channel:

87: Non-Digital/Non-analog, wasted

88: Non-Digital/Non-analog, wasted

93: One SD sub-channel, 35 Mbits unused.

94: One SD sub-channel, 35 Mbits unused.

95: Non-Digital/Non-analog, wasted

96-99: Analog

100: Two SD sub-channels, 35 Mbits unused.

101: One SD sub-channel, 35 Mbits unused.

110: No TV channels, 18 Mbits unused.

111: No TV channels. Maybe this in for on demad? 28 Mbits unused.

113: Ten 2.5 Mbit SD sub-channels, about 12 Mbits unused.

114: Eleven SD sub-channels, about 10 Mbits unused.

117: Eight SD sub-channels, about 15 Mbits unused.

120-133: No analog or digital channels.


A HD channel takes about about 19 Mbits at full bandwidth. Looks like they have plenty of bandwidth to add several more HD channels. Each analog channel takes the bandwidth that two HD channels could use. I'm sure comcast could find an analog channel that could be made digital only. I can think of a dozen that I always program out of my TVs.


----------



## jimre

How did you determine those frequencies are un-used? I would imagine at least a few of them are reserved for On-Demand. Since it's possible to be watching On-Demand from multiple receivers in the same house, there must be a "pool" of channels for this.


----------



## wareagle

I was greeted this morning by a message light on the box, so I figure at last they're gonna level with us about ESPN2-HD, INHD2, or whatever. What do I see? Phone Sale; Internet Sale! Not even anything new -- just the same old tired offers. Maroons, indeed.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD will launch on June 13 between 1PM and 5PM on channel 174. To make room for ESPN2-HD, they have to remove iNHD2 (ch. 665). iNHD2 was scheduled to go off the air in late July anyway and is being removed several weeks sooner than planned to accommodate the launch of ESPN2-HD.



Unless I'm reading this incorrectly, that means we'll get ESPN2-HD TODAY! By the grace of God almighty I might pee my pants. I love how a little heat from the customer base gets the fire under management roaring hot. Good stuff. I occasionally watched shows on iNHD2 but agree that the repeats and shows like Tour de Gorge could be axed. Combine the content on INHD and we're golden.


Ahhh, the DVR will be busy now with three games a day to record. Heaven!


Thanks for the great news *jeff28*.


----------



## BeBu

Anyone at home please check to see if you have 174!!!


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a response from KING/KONG/Belo as to why they're not showing the Stanley Cup finals in HD? I sent an email, but have received no response.



I have sent numerous emails and left a message on their message system. Go to KINGTV.com and call their programming phone #. Let them know you are pissed.


Belo should be ashamed that they have TWO digital channels to use and neither of them is showing NHL Finals in HD. They showed a few games in HD on KING-DT, so this is just a joke.


----------



## smashhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeBu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone at home please check to see if you have 174!!!



Its not activated yet. But 665 is blank.


----------



## BeBu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its not activated yet. But 665 is blank.



Thank you it's a start!!! Spain vs Ukraine in HD!!!


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeBu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you it's a start!!! Spain vs Ukraine in HD!!!



We're halfway there...I'm up at 6 and glued to the TV tomorrow morning if things go right. Remember to send an email thanking Comcast for their efforts if they pull this off. I'm going to.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its not activated yet. But 665 is blank.



It was blank last night now that I think about it. I'm hoping that means things are in the works!


----------



## Flambe

If it's true that we're getting ESPN2 in HD then that's the best news I've heard in a while. A bummer it's a few days late, but it's better than nothing. I too will remember to send an email to Comcast thanking them (since I already sent them one complaining about the lack of HD of most cup games).


-F


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The announcers for today's USA v Czech Repub game were as bad as it gets! Brent Turdburgler has no business covering soccer, ever (Sunday's Mexico game).
> 
> 
> On Sunday I set me DVR to record the Mexico v Iran match. For some reason the recording stopped about 30 minutes short of match end. What gives? Is there a way I can manually set my DVR to record longer since the guide is obviously off? Am I doing something wrong or am I stuck recording whatever the box thinks it should?



You can (and should) add additional recording time (+30 min, +1 hr, etc) for sporting events that you think might go longer... The Super Bowl also went way over the alloted time frame...


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is INHD2 being completely eliminated? If so, do they plan to combine its programming with that of INHD, or just go completely over to sports and pseudo-sports? I like the sports and the stadium features, but could do without things like "Tour de Gorge." They could just repeat everything half as much, still carry everything on a single channel, and no one could tell the difference.



I think Comcast owns INHD, so I that should mean that it's being completely eliminated. I would hope they just plan on combining the programming


----------



## smashhead

Its live, #665 everyone! Enjoy







I've already sent Steve a thank you email for listening to his customers.


----------



## robglasser

Posted this on the OTA forum regarding the NHL Stanley Cup Finals but wanted to get it over here as well:


So I just got the word from KING 5. I spoke with a lady in programming and KING 5/Belo decided to air the NHL games on KONG instead of KING because apparently the viewership for the NHL is too low to make it worth their while to preempt the normal programming on KING 5 during the games, i.e. local and national news. Apparently they can get more advertising $$$ from their normal programing than they can with the NHL championship games.


The reason it's not in HD on KONG is they dont' have the necessary equipment to broadcast any live feeds in HD on KONG, only pre-recorded content.


That being said I suggest anyone that thinks this is wrong please call KING 5 at 206-448-5555. When I called I asked for programming and only had to sit on hold for a minute.


I am also going to try and find contact information for NBC and the NHL. Frankly I think this is BS. None of the shows on KING during this time except for Evening Magazine are even really in HD, you can't call the local news HD because it spends more time in SD mode than HD mode. They should just swap the content, put the NHL games on KING5 and the KING5 content on KONG. We're taking a max of 5 evenings since the first 2 games were on OLN, which showed it in HD, at least on DISH Network.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its live, #665 everyone! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already sent Steve a thank you email for listening to his customers.



Well I just peed my pants. Comcast makes a monumental face-saving move and I'm impressed. I'm sending Steve and email now.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its live, #665 everyone! Enjoy



You mean 174.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can (and should) add additional recording time (+30 min, +1 hr, etc) for sporting events that you think might go longer... The Super Bowl also went way over the alloted time frame...



Found it last night. Thanks Clepto.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean 174.




so has someone seen 174 with ESPN2 content yet? I see 174 showingup on my guide and 665 is gone but no ESPN2 content yet. I see from previous posts that this should go live tomorrow but then some of the posts here seem to indicate that it may already be up (at least during games). Just wondering what the full story is?


Thanks


Patrick


----------



## Flambe

Confirmed! We have ESPN2 in HD on channel 174! Yeah, baby! Just in time for Spain v Ukraine.


Unfortunately the current program isn't in HD (WNBA) but it's got the HD sidebars.


-F


----------



## t0adman

Is there some way to refresh my cable box because when I try to enter 174 I get ??? and it stays on the same channel. HELP!


----------



## posies2323

I have the same problem. My set-top box does not recognize Channel 174


Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## scottiemc24

I got it here! Looks great! I will e-mail Steve to thank him as well.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. My set-top box does not recognize Channel 174
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated



I'm on the phone with Comcast right now and will post if there's a way to manually get it to list. Future posters, it would be helpful (or at least interesting) if you indicated in which part of town you live. Thanks.


----------



## smashhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean 174.



Hmm, that's strange. It was on 665 eariler in the day. Now, its on 174. Anyways, its confirmed







Everything is working correctly.


Btw, according to Steve, believe it or not, emails, phone calls and letters from customers really do influence the decisions we make. So.......



Now we need to work on getting the M's back on HD (or at least Fox Sports HD). That's going to be a tough one.


----------



## sharding

664 (INHD) seems to not be working for me now. If I try to switch to it, the picture from the current channel just freezes. It claims to have a Mariners game on according to the guide...


----------



## distantmantra

I live up on Queen Anne Hill, and we've lost 665, but 174 isn't up yet.


All Mariners games on INHD are blacked out due to the Mariners broadcast network having local rights to all games that they also air.


edit: ESPN2 just showed up on 665, but the channel is still listed as INHD2.


I sure hope that the good programming from INHD2 is merged over to INHD1 (Isle of Wight concerts, IMAX movies, etc.)...


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All Mariners games on INHD are blacked out due to the Mariners broadcast network having local rights to all games that they also air.



Ah, that makes sense. They should show an error message or something, instead of what happens now. Kind of confusing.


For the record, ESPN2 is working for me on 174 and my box knows about it (it shows up in the channel listing, etc.). All traces on INHD2 are gone; the box won't even let me tune to 665.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. They should show an error message or something, instead of what happens now. Kind of confusing.
> 
> 
> For the record, ESPN2 is working for me on 174 and my box knows about it (it shows up in the channel listing, etc.). All traces on INHD2 are gone; the box won't even let me tune to 665.



665/ESPN2HD was there for a minute, and now it's gone again.


665 = ???

174 = ???


They must be working out the bugs at the moment.


----------



## Flambe

Try shutting off your box for a few minutes. I didn't see the channel until I did that. Maybe it was a coincidence but that's what worked for me. I'm in Fremont so I assume that folks near me (like you on Queen Anne) should be seeing what I see.


-F


----------



## Flambe

Ok well I spoke to soon. I just got back from going out and - ESPN2HD is gone. Weird. 174 and 665 are both missing from the channel guide. Hopefully it comes back in the next few hours!


-F


----------



## posies2323

I live near the Windermere neighborhood. Initially I was unable to key in channel 174. But I was able to access it via the Mini-Guide. Then my set-top box froze and I couldn't access 174. Later I was able to key in channel 174. But now I can't and channel 174 no longer shows in the Mini-Guide. Hopefully this will be ironed out in time for the first soccer match on ESPN2HD on Wednesday.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Whoa... 174 is ESPN2HD here in Auburn at 6:00 am, better late than never.


----------



## Flambe

Yeah it looks like they enabled it just in time for the game to start. I wonder if they're disabling it the rest of the day (bandwidth reasons?) and only turn it on for Cup games. We'll see.


-F


----------



## hidesertforester

I'm in Olympia and I had the same experience of ESPN2 HD first on 665, then 174, then gone. But I have only a Digital Lite subscription which gets only the OTA HD channels. Will I still have ESPN2 when the dust settles?


My guess is probably not.


----------



## Reference

ESPN2-HD was alive and well last night but is gone from both 174 and 665 this morning here in Wallingford.


----------



## t0adman

When I called Comcast last night about not getting 174 (ESPN2-HD) they eventually had to degrade my channel package to enable it. Then they put me back on my regular package and it was working so I set up the DVR to record today's games. This morning I got to the TV around 6:15 thinking I'd watch the game delayed and FF through halftime. Unfortunately, 174 was gone and so were all my scheduled recordings. I went through the box reboot process with Comcast this morning and eventually got it working, only to have it go black after rescheduling the recordings. I finally had to leave the house with no games scheduled to record but the assurance that they are aware of the issue and working on it. At least it's progress!


----------



## Reference

That's good to know that they're aware of the issue and I'm just glad that they're getting it done in time for us to see the majority of the matches. On the other hand, you'd think that, as a cable company, they'd be pretty good at this whole 'adding a channel' thing, even if they only do it once or twice a year. Heh heh.


----------



## anilr

ESPN2HD has been up in Issaquah since last night and the Spain vs Ukraine game recorded fine on my DVR


----------



## PatrickPanny

I watched the Spain v Ukraine game this morning (bogus Red Card) on 174 - Yahoo. But my guide says "No Information" for the channel so I can't setup DVR. Progress though and I am very happy to see that Comcast is trying to step up and please there customers.


Patrick


----------



## posies2323

The Ukraine-Spain match came in fine over 174 this AM. Later I could not get channel 174 for the Tunisia-Saudi Arabia match. Now I have it - after unplugging the set-top box and waiting several minutes. Methinks I better just leave the box on and tuned to 174 for the duration !


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Ukraine-Spain match came in fine over 174 this AM. Later I could not get channel 174 for the Tunisia-Saudi Arabia match. Now I have it - after unplugging the set-top box and waiting several minutes. Methinks I better just leave the box on and tuned to 174 for the duration !



I thought about that before leaving for work but since I couldn't set the DVR (no guide info for 174) it didn't make any sense. I actually lose 174 when I mess around in the DVR anyway. It's all whacky right now but I'm hoping it's resolved when I get home.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went through the box reboot process with Comcast this morning



t0adman - can you share what this reboot process is and what box you have?



Also - more good news - new channel lineup appears on Comcast web site for

seattle including 174.

http://www.comcast.com/Support/Chann...sult&Zip=98115 


Thanks


Patrick


----------



## Reference

Just wanted to report that 174 just came back in Wallingford. It still acts a little weird, however. I noticed that ESPN2 and ESPN2-HD were running different commercials and when I used the Recall button to return to ESPN2-HD, it didn't switch and the on-screen display showed the channel as ..53+ and that the channel name was On Demand. So, yeah, a few bugs still left in the system but at least it's up... for now.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> t0adman - can you share what this reboot process is and what box you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Also - more good news - new channel lineup appears on Comcast web site for
> 
> seattle including 174.
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Support/Chann...sult&Zip=98115
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Patrick



I called Comcast and they sent a signal to turn off the box for 3+ minutes, then had me turn it back on. I think you can accomplish the same result by unplugging your box for 3+ minutes then plugging it back in.


----------



## zeus163

I was pleased as punch to see that ESPN2HD has been added. I was one of the many Comcast account holders that emailed Stevie. It's good to know they listen sometimes!


Has anybody noticed anything with Conan in HD? Lately the bands have not been broadcasted in HD. It's sort of like the sad SNL HD broadcasts we get. The bands used to be in HD, but for some reason they no longer are. Anybody have any ideas?


I hope it doesn't stay like this because it really stinks.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeus163* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed anything with Conan in HD? Lately the bands have not been broadcasted in HD. It's sort of like the sad SNL HD broadcasts we get. The bands used to be in HD, but for some reason they no longer are. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't stay like this because it really stinks.



It's because KING 5 is dropping the ball and can't seem to either keep shows in HD (i.e. Conan) or broadcast them in HD to begin with (i.e. SNL earlier in the year and now the NHL playoffs).


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's because KING 5 is dropping the ball and can't seem to either keep shows in HD (i.e. Conan) or broadcast them in HD to begin with (i.e. SNL earlier in the year and now the NHL playoffs).



Boy do I hope they don't drop the ball this weekend on the US Open.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy do I hope they don't drop the ball this weekend on the US Open.



We'll have to wait & see what KING does, but the US Open is on ESPN-HD right now in full HD. Looks great...


----------



## PatrickPanny

Full schedule showed up starting at 3:00 AM this morning for ESPN2-HD on 174. I moved all my DVR series settings for World Cup over to 174 from 32.


Damn I'm happy to see the change. I also emailed the Seattle Times Sports Editor to let her know how pleased I am with Comcast for making the effort on this one.










It would be a damn shame for someone out there with HD set to not notice the new improved ESPN2 and continue watching on SD.


I was so happy with Comcast that I am ordering my Cable Modem and dumping my Qwest DSL line as well.


Patrick


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We'll have to wait & see what KING does, but the US Open is on ESPN-HD right now in full HD. Looks great...



Guess the real question is, do the money-hungry execs at KING and Belo think the US Open will generate enough advertising revenue to pre-empt their normal broadcasting at that time? If so it'll be on KING and in HD, if NBC does it in HD. If not, then like the NHL Finals, they may relegate it to their little KONG station which doesn't have the hardware to broadcast live HD even if NBC is providing it to them.


----------



## Budget_HT

I watched the end of Jay Leno last night and it was HD to the end. I recorded Conan but can't watch it until later tonight.


My local channels are received OTA by my DirecTV HD receivers and HD TiVo's.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> t0adman - can you share what this reboot process is and what box you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Also - more good news - new channel lineup appears on Comcast web site for
> 
> seattle including 174.
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Support/Chann...sult&Zip=98115
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Patrick




When I looked there, one thing I noticed, no more INHD2 listed. I heard that Boston got MTV HD and their local sports net channel in HD.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also - more good news - new channel lineup appears on Comcast web site for
> 
> seattle including 174.
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Support/Chann...sult&Zip=98115
> 
> 
> Patrick



If you use zip 98042, South King County, you will still find that 663 Discovery HD is coming soon. We have 174 but I don't expect them to ever update their web site. sam


----------



## Budget_HT

I have not looked recently, but for a LONG time after they finally added KIRO-DT, their web site only listed it with their digital cable offerings and not with Limited Basic, where all of the other non-encrypted HD channels are listed along with the limited basic analog channels.


----------



## PatrickPanny

I saw a Comcast advertisement today during the Sweeden v Paraguay game for saying ESPN2 now in HD on channel 174. So they are even advertising the change locally. Hmm.. I wonder how widespread the addition is. Did other markets get it today too?


Patrick


----------



## zeus163




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the end of Jay Leno last night and it was HD to the end. I recorded Conan but can't watch it until later tonight.
> 
> 
> My local channels are received OTA by my DirecTV HD receivers and HD TiVo's.



Yeah, Leno hasn't been a problem. It's Conan of late. The whole show is in HD until the musical act plays. The musical act used to be in HD as well and lately they haven't been, or at least the ones I've attempted to watch/DVR. It's just a shame since I love HD broadcasts.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a Comcast advertisement today during the Sweeden v Paraguay game for saying ESPN2 now in HD on channel 174. So they are even advertising the change locally. Hmm.. I wonder how widespread the addition is. Did other markets get it today too?
> 
> 
> Patrick



When I was google searching for more information on why INHD2 was going off the air, I ran into announcements in other cities that introduced ESPNHD2 so it is more wide spread.


----------



## Budget_HT

I read that Portland had the exact same scenario as Seattle except for on different channel numbers.


----------



## gdeep

I was checking the channel guide on comcast site (zip code = 98052) and NFL HD is listed in it on channel 181......Anybody know more about this channel like when comcast really adding this channel?


----------



## Al Shing

NFL HD is the HD Special Events channel that shows the HD Game of the Week during the regular NFL season. Expect it to show up around September when the NFL season gets under way. Only the NFL Games of the Week during prime time on Tuesdays and Wednesdays are in HD. The rest of the time, the channel just shows an HDSE graphic.


----------



## spainb

I love that Comcast made the move to get ESPN2HD up and running, after reading this thread at the start of the World Cup is sounded like it wasn't going to happen.


Whom/where can I send/post a message expressing my thanks to the local Comcast folks?


----------



## HoNuts

Is anyone else having problems with the QAM FOX channel 81.1? For the past two days every time I click it it tunes to a muted WBHD channel for about 2 seconds and then goes blank. What's happening here? My TV is the Sony 30XS955 with built-in tuner.


----------



## tap

Was anyone with a Comcast DVR able to record the USA vs Italy world cup match on 104? Mine recorded the first 8 and half minutes, then it's just black for the next two and half hours. Did comcast block recording of the game? Or is it just comcast's non-function DVR messing up yet again?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was anyone with a Comcast DVR able to record the USA vs Italy world cup match on 104? Mine recorded the first 8 and half minutes, then it's just black for the next two and half hours. Did comcast block recording of the game? Or is it just comcast's non-function DVR messing up yet again?



We recorded it in Sammamish. Everything came out fine.


----------



## JamesMH

The Tv guide info is about 30 minutes slow these days . . . atleast it is there now.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We recorded it in Sammamish. Everything came out fine.




Same here in N. Seattle. No problem at all. Thank goodness since I was out on a hike during the game.


Although I suffered the same fate for the last episode of West Wing.


Does anyone know if this is a problem with the msft guide or the STB? I have the 3212.


Patrick


----------



## PatrickPanny

I emailed King5 this morning hoping and praying they change game 7 of the Stanley Cup over to King tonight instead of Kong. I emailed to [email protected] . Anyone else have contacts there to beg? I can't believe they are planning on showing it on KONG in SD.


Let them hear from you.


Patrick


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed King5 this morning hoping and praying they change game 7 of the Stanley Cup over to King tonight instead of Kong.



It's listed in the guide as HD on both. Who knows what they have in mind.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed King5 this morning hoping and praying they change game 7 of the Stanley Cup over to King tonight instead of Kong. I emailed to [email protected] . Anyone else have contacts there to beg? I can't believe they are planning on showing it on KONG in SD.
> 
> 
> Let them hear from you.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Last week I spoke to a lady in programming to no avail. You can try calling them, but I wouldn't hold my breath. I've also e-mailed NBC to complain and sent the issue to the Seattle Times to see if they wanted to do a story, so far I haven't heard back.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's listed in the guide as HD on both. Who knows what they have in mind.



As of last week I was told that KONG does not have the hardware required to broadcast live HD content, only pre-recorded content. The game on KONG on Saturday was SD, just like the previous 3 games. So, unless things have changed in the last 48 hours we'll still be stuck with SD while the rest of the country gets to enjoy it in HD.

*WAY TO GO KING5/BELO ..... NOT!!!!!!*


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, unless things have changed in the last 48 hours we'll still be stuck with SD while the rest of the country gets to enjoy it in HD.



Unless it does show up on KING in HD.


----------



## robglasser

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wareagle*
Unless it does show up on KING in HD.
One can always hope, but right now they are showing it still on KONG and NOT HD.

 

KING5.pdf 35.380859375k . file


----------



## wareagle

I suppose we should believe the KING site. The main Titan site doesn't have it on either one, and Zap2it has it on both (in HD). Probably better to tune in to CBUT anyway, eh?


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably better to tune in to CBUT anyway, eh?



I would if I could =( I'm actually a DISH Network customerwith OTA and we dont' get CBUT. I watch/contribute to this thead to keep on top of what Comcast is doing and for local issues.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would if I could =( I'm actually a DISH Network customerwith OTA and we dont' get CBUT. I watch/contribute to this thead to keep on top of what Comcast is doing and for local issues.




I also notice that while the picture coming through for SD from CBUT seems worse than the SD on KONG. I would guess this channel is compressed more than KONG but not sure. The commentary is much better on the Canadian channel though, eh.


It will be quite a shame if King puts in on KONG with SD though. I guess we will know in an hour.


Patrick


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spainb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love that Comcast made the move to get ESPN2HD up and running, after reading this thread at the start of the World Cup is sounded like it wasn't going to happen.



Finally.... Drag Racing in HD Woot Woot!!!


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of last week I was told that KONG does not have the hardware required to broadcast live HD content, only pre-recorded content. The game on KONG on Saturday was SD, just like the previous 3 games. So, unless things have changed in the last 48 hours we'll still be stuck with SD while the rest of the country gets to enjoy it in HD.
> 
> *WAY TO GO KING5/BELO ..... NOT!!!!!!*



SD on KONG.

BELO SUCKS


----------



## jeff28

Belo / KING seem to generally do an awful job with HD and don't show much commitment to it at all. Their HD newscast are a complete joke compared to Fisher / KOMO and they seem to be riddled with technical problems when it comes to NBC HD content.


----------



## Roto

I agree except that it's odd that Evening Magazine and Northwest Backroads are in HD. They don't really seem to make an effort with anything else.


----------



## COVERkreator

that's a tiny bit different as those are on tape.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree except that it's odd that Evening Magazine and Northwest Backroads are in HD. They don't really seem to make an effort with anything else.



IIRC, these were being produced in HD well before Belo took ownership of what was KING Broadcasting.


Notice how much new HD we have seen since the new owners took over. I think they did get DD5.1 network pass through working after the ownership change. Also, they came up with some way to get the 5-minute-delayed Saturday Night Live back to HD from the SD we suffered through for a long time.


Now let's talk about locally-produced HD programs on KIRO-DT, or, not.


KOMO-DT is clearly the local-programming HD leader here. Plus, they use widescreen digital remote cameras for traveliing news teams--not HD but at least widescreen.


I don't envy the station tech. folks trying to make these things work with little or no money to work with. Perhaps the engineers at KING are just as frustrated as the Stanley Cup viewers here. The programming department surely decided what woould be aired on which channel.


End of rambling.


----------



## chessmaster11011

For people using a HDMI Cable from the Motorola DCT6412 III, or Motorola DCT3412 going to a HDMI Input in a HDTV. You will notice that you will get Video, But NO AUDIO coming in to the HDTV using the HDMI Cable. I found a solution to the problem, when the cable guy comes and hooks up your Motorola DCT6412 III, or Motorola DCT3412 that he has to go into the special Menu to setup the audio for the HDMI output coming from the cable box. The Cable Technian showed me how to do this.


1. First your cable box MUST BE TURNED ON, *and keep your TV on while doing this.*


2. When the cable box is turned on, *then press POWER to turn off cable box.*


3. After you turned off the cable box, *press MENU within 3 seconds after the cable box is turned off.*


4. IF done CORRECT you will see a Gray Setup Menu on your TV.


5. To get out of the cable box gray setup menu you see on your tv, just press the POWER button to turn off your cable so it will save your setting and then just turn box back on again to watch tv.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Has anyone used a Harmony remote with the 3212 or 6212? The guy at BB told me you need to use one of the high cost ones - 880 or 680. I see you can get the 880 for a bit cheaper via Amazon and a few other spots on the net so I could go that route but I just wanted to make sure it works well with the Comcast box.


__________________


Patrick


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a Harmony remote with the 3212 or 6212? The guy at BB told me you need to use one of the high cost ones - 880 or 680. I see you can get the 880 for a bit cheaper via Amazon and a few other spots on the net so I could go that route but I just wanted to make sure it works well with the Comcast box.
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> Patrick



Yes-- I have been using the Harmony 676 for a couple years with my 6212. Absolutely LOVE it- a real marriage saver (my wife could not understand why 4 remotes with my new home theatre system was better than 1 remote for the old 27"-- and why I needed a separate remote for video- and for sound. Now she doesn't care- she just pushes the Green Tv Button and all works!).


Harmony's support is second to none- the 800 number goes to Canada I think- not India. Since the Harmony is web-based, they can program your remote for you- you just download the settings into the remote using a USB cable. Very cool- very good product.


----------



## gdeep

Any word on whether Comcast adding new hd channel here? I see comcast started to add MHD in east coast cities.....


----------



## jimre

Harmony 880 works great for me in my living room w/ a Comcast 6412.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a Harmony remote with the 3212 or 6212?



Just as another data point, I'm succesfully using a Harmony 880 with a DCT3412.


----------



## subsnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Full schedule showed up starting at 3:00 AM this morning for ESPN2-HD on 174. I moved all my DVR series settings for World Cup over to 174 from 32.
> 
> 
> Damn I'm happy to see the change. I also emailed the Seattle Times Sports Editor to let her know how pleased I am with Comcast for making the effort on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a damn shame for someone out there with HD set to not notice the new improved ESPN2 and continue watching on SD.
> 
> 
> I was so happy with Comcast that I am ordering my Cable Modem and dumping my Qwest DSL line as well.
> 
> 
> Patrick



That would be me


I just found out about ESPN2HD at bigsoccer and I'm pissed. I've been bugging Comcast with increasing desperation to add it before the WC for the past 6 months. I sent some mail to John Dietrich on the 2nd as a last ditch plea and he replyed that they were working on it. When ESPN2HD started showing up on different Comcast networks all over the country and Comcast released a press release stating nationwide delivery of ESPN2HD, and we waited for ours (which was not forthcoming) I sent John some more mail on the 9th asking him for some info, any info, to which I have received no reply. I called tech support in Everret and wasted 10 minutes with a guy who didn't believe me that other Comcasts were airing ESPN2HD and couldn't tell me if Seattle was or wasn't working on adding it.


I watched matchday 1 in SD and got my first taste of soccer in HD with the England/Parguay game. Holy s*** that is sweet. But those Disney *******s are putting half the matches on ESPN2. I called tech support back on the 10th, chatted pleasantly with a nice women and asked to speak to her supervisor. He acknowleged the national deal and said that Seattle, unfortunately, would not be able to air ESPN2HD for 30 days because of notification regulations. I asked him if there was any workaround, this is after all the World Cup. No, he was very sorry but it wasn't going to happen and he would be happy to take 10% of my next digital cable bill. I thanked him in disgust and dropped it from my mind and have been engrossed in the cup.


Then tonight, on a whim I looked at one of the Comcast threads at Bigsoccer and I see a post from someone that we got it on the 14th. **** that. No follow up from Comcast to inform me that the channel was added. No ******* red LED on PVR telling me there's a message that the channel was added. That's just crap customer service.


I guess when the cup is over I'll be in a mood to thank them for adding it but now Comcast gets no respect from me. Oh yeah, their PVR sucks too. Get the damn Tivo deal done you wankers.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subsnerd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That would be me



At least you now know where to look for future developments.


----------



## ianholl

Has anyone noticed that FOX HD channel is messed up on Comcast in the Seattle area? Using the QAM tuner in my TV and Sony PVR I usually get FOX on channel 81.1 but the last few days 81.1 gives me WB HD muted (WB HD is still on channel 81.2).


Any one have an insight into what is going on and who I should contact at Comcast to resolve this? Since I refuse to pay for the digital cable package and don't get remapped HD channels I doubt I'm going to get far with customer service.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianholl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that FOX HD channel is messed up on Comcast in the Seattle area? Using the QAM tuner in my TV and Sony PVR I usually get FOX on channel 81.1 but the last few days 81.1 gives me WB HD muted (WB HD is still on channel 81.2).
> 
> 
> Any one have an insight into what is going on and who I should contact at Comcast to resolve this? Since I refuse to pay for the digital cable package and don't get remapped HD channels I doubt I'm going to get far with customer service.



Yes I saw this as well, the last time i zapped through the QAM channels last week (I usually watch these locals OTA).

Note that FOX and WB contain PSIP information, therefore these channels are mapped to 13.1 and 22.1. So you may want to check these channels.


----------



## distantmantra

Will the Mariners game actually be shown on ESPNHD tonight? I noticed that FSN is also airing it, making me fear that I'll have to wait even longer to see my first high definition Mariners game...


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the Mariners game actually be shown on ESPNHD tonight? I noticed that FSN is also airing it, making me fear that I'll have to wait even longer to see my first high definition Mariners game...



Don't hold your breath. Typically if FSN has the game it holds the rights for the market and it over rides a national feed. One can always hope though.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note that FOX and WB contain PSIP information, therefore these channels are mapped to 13.1 and 22.1. So you may want to check these channels.



Do you still see PSIP information for channel 81? I don't get see any PSIP data there, or on any comcast channel. Isn't Comcast violating the FCC rules about PSIP carriage? 47 CFR 76.640 requires them to carry all PSIP data providing to them by local stations, including channel remapping, channel names, and program guide data. The local broadcasters are required to provide program guide data. Is there a loophole comcast is using to get around the law? Or are the just ignoring it, like all the cable companies did with the fireware requirement.


----------



## aenfield




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath. Typically if FSN has the game it holds the rights for the market and it over rides a national feed. One can always hope though.



Arghh... you're right. I cannot believe it's the middle of 2006 and I still have yet to see a SINGLE Mariner game in HD.


Well, I can believe it, but it still sucks.


Andrew


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you still see PSIP information for channel 81? I don't get see any PSIP data there, or on any comcast channel. Isn't Comcast violating the FCC rules about PSIP carriage? 47 CFR 76.640 requires them to carry all PSIP data providing to them by local stations, including channel remapping, channel names, and program guide data. The local broadcasters are required to provide program guide data. Is there a loophole comcast is using to get around the law? Or are the just ignoring it, like all the cable companies did with the fireware requirement.



Like Comcast cares! All they care about is the bottom line, which means they want you to pay them to rent their friggin box. If they can trash the QAM signals of locals, and not suffer any consequences, they will do it in a heartbeat. A few weeks ago, I posted about problems with ABC and PBS. Now it sounds like problems with Fox. I smell a rat, and their name is Comcast. This is why I switche my HD tuner to OTA from QAM.


----------



## scottiemc24

Yep, ESPN News is running on ESPN and ESPN-HD is just a black screen. I bet we won't see a Mariners game in HD all season.


----------



## thesoze

yea, MLB Contractual agreements...ya know what's better than HD Mariners games....


going to the game.....let's support them when they get back!


----------



## Grogmeister

I picked up a cable card yesterday @ Comcast in Auburn and the lady said all I have to do is pop it in and it will start working. It didn't work! The message I got after install was that I have a low digital channel signal and to call my cable subscriber. I called Comcast and the tech pushed some buttons on her end and she could not fix it so she has a tech coming tomorrow. She did not ask for any info that was on the cable card. Has anyone had this problem with a low signal? What would cause it? My signal was fine with my QAM tuner


----------



## Calypse

When I first got my cable card it wouldn't update the higher channels like 100+, all it took was swapping out a cheap store bought coax with the cable guys coax and it worked great. Cables can make a huge difference when it comes to cable cards. Also make sure its not split on a splitter. Other then that if your signal is weak already then multiple splits outside may cause a weaker signal. Bottem line is you need a strong signal to have the full update from comcast go through and program/unlock the channels you are subscribed to. The QAM worked fine because it was not trying to program a cablecard. You can get signal amplifiers from comcast. Don't let them try to charge you for em either.


----------



## ABHD

Anyone have any info or heard any rumors of when Seattle Comcast is going to get more bandwidth and add more HD channels? How does this work? Do they roll out new bandwidth in areas at a time or the entire Seattle area at once?


I'm just wondering cause I got a letter from Comcast a few months ago that said they had updated the fiber-optic networks in our neighborhood and have the ablitly to add more HD channels soon....


I also spoke with a Comcast rep and he said they are working on it, and that I will be pleasantly suprised soon, but he could not give me any timeframe on what "soon" meant, so I'm not sure if that means it will be in a few more months, later this year? next year?... 2009? hmmmm...


I finally bought my HDTV set early this year in anticipation of more HD coming out later this year, but so far Comcast has not added more HD, only changed the channel line up with existing bandwidth.


I've read in the other forums here that in other areas around the country Comcast has already added a few more HD channels with rumors of even more being added soon, but they can't add anymore here in Seattle until the Bandwidth issue is resolved.


----------



## scottiemc24

^ I really hope FSN-HD is added soon. The Mariners and Sonics/ NW Sports should be Comcast's #1 HD focus for their next channel. I've read MTV-HD (MHD) is also coming to Comcast areas and that would be a nice addition also.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Your CC must not be "paired" correctly or at all. I all most went nuts trying to get mine working. Comcast techs are really ignorant when it comes to CCs. They even had to look on AVS to understand that others were having the same issues I was having.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ I really hope FSN-HD is added soon. The Mariners and Sonics/ NW Sports should be Comcast's #1 HD focus for their next channel. I've read MTV-HD (MHD) is also coming to Comcast areas and that would be a nice addition also.



Well, FSN & the Mariners did have about 20 HD Mariner broadcasts on Comcast each season for a few years - typically, a deal would be signed & announced in June and the HD broadcasts were clustered over the remainder of the season. Then, I believe two seaons ago, the FSN/Mariners mid-seaon HD deal was suddenly made with Direct TV instead of Comcast... leaving Comcast HD subscribers high and dry without any Mariners HD broadcasts for the last few season, ironically starting at a time when the Mariners were running radio commercials during their games for Comcast's HD service (albeit the commercials were for Comcast HD in general and not for [the now non-existant] Comcast Mariners HD broadcasts)... even so, rather like spitting in the faces of those very Mariner fans who had subscribed to Comcast HD...


So, is there now serious talk eminating from Comcast/FSN/Mariners of FSN/Mariners HD broadcasts returning to Comcast - or is this discussion merely wishful thinking?


rgordon


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, is there now serious talk eminating from Comcast/FSN/Mariners of FSN/Mariners HD broadcasts returning to Comcast - or is this discussion merely wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> rgordon



Wishful thinking, most likely. In May, Comcast said negotiations with FSN had fallen through. Comcast blamed FSN - claiming Fox is charging far more than the actual costs of production for HD. Of course, this could change at any time. On June 8th, Comcast Seattle said that for legal reasons it wouldn't be able to add ESPN2 HD for another 30 days. Then it suddenly showed up on the 14th.


----------



## Grogmeister

Cable card is working. The culprit was a piece of junk splitter that was in the media box in the closet so Comcast set me up with a better splitter and everything works fine.


----------



## Mike777

I know that a comcast HD capable box is $5 per month for basic customers. The lowest form of digital cable, classic I think, includes HD channels like ESPN-HD, Discovery HD and INHD. This is like $13 more than expanded basic. So my question is, do I still need to pay $5 more on top of the $13 cost for digital classic? Or will getting digital classic include the HD capable tuner?


----------



## saukriver

Does comcast still have a local offering for the local HD channels for ~$5 per month? I don't want the other digital cable channels/to pay another $16 per month.


What is the Cheapo local cable channel offering called? I have heard it referred to "Digital Lite" or HD al la carte?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that a comcast HD capable box is $5 per month for basic customers. The lowest form of digital cable, classic I think, includes HD channels like ESPN-HD, Discovery HD and INHD. This is like $13 more than expanded basic. So my question is, do I still need to pay $5 more on top of the $13 cost for digital classic? Or will getting digital classic include the HD capable tuner?



Digital classic includes a non-HD tuner. If you want the HD STB, you have to pay the extra $5. That upgrades your SD STB that comes with digital classic to an HD one, it doesn't get you a second box. The non-upgrade rental fees are something like $6.50 for an HD STB, and $5 for SD. It costs $5 to upgrade, so it doesn't add up right. If you get one SD and one HD box, it adds up two different amounts depending on how you do it. Comcast will tell you the lower one on the phone, and then put the higher one in the bill.


I'm not sure if they will rent you any STB if you just have limited or basic cable. I know they won't let you rent a DVR without at least digital classic. If you have your own STB, a TV with a QAM tuner, or a computer with a QAM card, you can get the digital locals (SD and HD) with just limited cable without paying extra.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital classic includes a non-HD tuner. If you want the HD STB, you have to pay the extra $5. That upgrades your SD STB that comes with digital classic to an HD one, it doesn't get you a second box. The non-upgrade rental fees are something like $6.50 for an HD STB, and $5 for SD. It costs $5 to upgrade, so it doesn't add up right. If you get one SD and one HD box, it adds up two different amounts depending on how you do it. Comcast will tell you the lower one on the phone, and then put the higher one in the bill.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they will rent you any STB if you just have limited or basic cable. I know they won't let you rent a DVR without at least digital classic. If you have your own STB, a TV with a QAM tuner, or a computer with a QAM card, you can get the digital locals (SD and HD) with just limited cable without paying extra.



You can get an HD box with just limited cable. And I am pretty sure it costs only $5 per month. In fact it might even include on-demand, but that is about it for anything extra. While the QAM tuner is good, if you have it, you still don't get ESPN-HD or anything but the local OTA digital channels, which Comcast is required to send out unencrypted.


The reason I am considering this are two-fold. First off, I don't have a QAM tuner anymore, at least not in my new TV. While I get OTA for almost everything, I can't get Fox, so no Seahawks this fall outside of a Comcast box. Secondly, I have heard rumors that Comcast is going to start sending out more things in HD. Since I am getting tired of SDTV, especially when viewed on most HDTVs, which frankly looks better on old fashioned SD TVs, I crave HD broadcasts. The more HD channels, the better.


So it sound to me like I can upgrade to Digital Classic for around $13 and add $5 for the HD box. This isn't too bad, as you get other things like the channel guide, and maybe even on-demand movies in HD.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does comcast still have a local offering for the local HD channels for ~$5 per month? I don't want the other digital cable channels/to pay another $16 per month.
> 
> 
> What is the Cheapo local cable channel offering called? I have heard it referred to "Digital Lite" or HD al la carte?



If you have a QAM tuner, just get the regular non-digital cable and you can get the locals in HD. It worked fine for me before I upgraded (I wanted the other HD channels and an HD DVR).


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> f you have your own STB, a TV with a QAM tuner, or a computer with a QAM card, you can get the digital locals (SD and HD) with just limited cable without paying extra.



How do I hook this up to if I have limited cable so that the signal feeds into my ATSC tuner? Is an ATSC tuner the same as a QAM tuner?


Thanks.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So it sound to me like I can upgrade to Digital Classic for around $13 and add $5 for the HD box. This isn't too bad, as you get other things like the channel guide, and maybe even on-demand movies in HD.



So, you have to upgrade to Digital Classic in order to get the HD local channels?


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a QAM tuner, just get the regular non-digital cable and you can get the locals in HD. It worked fine for me before I upgraded (I wanted the other HD channels and an HD DVR).



I am interested/wondering how I would hook this up. I put the cable into the DTV jack, and then scanned--channels 2 through 69) for channels and got bupkus. There does not seem to be a way on my TV to scan channels 100 to 125, which is what I would think I would need to do.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested/wondering how I would hook this up. I put the cable into the DTV jack, and then scanned--channels 2 through 69) for channels and got bupkus. There does not seem to be a way on my TV to scan channels 100 to 125, which is what I would think I would need to do.



Acutally you'd need to scan 79 to 120. It sounds like your TV doesn't have a QAM tuner. Over the air channels only go up to 69. You probably just have an over the air aka VSB tuner.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, you have to upgrade to Digital Classic in order to get the HD local channels?



No. You can rent a box and get the local HD channels for $5 additional.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. You can rent a box and get the local HD channels for $5 additional.



Mike, thanks so much for your help. What do I need to ask for? A box, a digital cable box, the thing where I can get local HD channels without having to pay Comcast more than $5 per month?


Would it be cheaper to just buy a QAM tuner? I will probably just get from Comcast if the cost is in the $5 to month range.


----------



## saukriver

Picked up the Comcast box. (I am disappointed that it does not have an HDMI connection.) Charge is 6.35 + 0.15 for the remote =$6.50 per month. They refer to is a "an HD box"; I did not realize that it is the same box that can be activated--provided you have digital service--as a DVR). Mike was correct that getting the HD box/HD picture does not require digital service.


I am still thinking of buying a QAM tuner to escape the charge of $78/year + taxes. Thoughts?


----------



## wareagle

saukriver:


What's the model number on the box? The 3412 that is currently being provided as a DVR has HDMI, so you may not have a DVR box.


----------



## Weil

Does someone know what the cable frequency is for ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD. I am engaged in arguing with the great technician in the sky about late day dropouts in my digital/HD reception on a few channels. Their technical expertise appears to be at lawyer/stupid level. I believe that their pole amplifier/agc circuitry is split into several parts and I would like to know what displayed channels are where on their system. On hot days, my S/N ratio drops from 36 db to 26 db and then my picture disappears on only a few channels in the late afternoon. I will ask for a LARGE rebate as I have complained about this for the last year and one half. They fixed it for a while and then "repaired" their system. They persistently come out for their home visit on rainy days or in the morning. I am not happy. sam


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up the Comcast box. (I am disappointed that it does not have an HDMI connection.) Charge is 6.35 + 0.15 for the remote =$6.50 per month. They refer to is a "an HD box"; I did not realize that it is the same box that can be activated--provided you have digital service--as a DVR). Mike was correct that getting the HD box/HD picture does not require digital service.
> 
> 
> I am still thinking of buying a QAM tuner to escape the charge of $78/year + taxes. Thoughts?



You can definitely get a box with DVR that has HDMI output and compared to the component output and provided cord the HDMI is king.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does someone know what the cable frequency is for ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD. I am engaged in arguing with the great technician in the sky about late day dropouts in my digital/HD reception on a few channels. Their technical expertise appears to be at lawyer/stupid level. I believe that their pole amplifier/agc circuitry is split into several parts and I would like to know what displayed channels are where on their system. On hot days, my S/N ratio drops from 36 db to 26 db and then my picture disappears on only a few channels in the late afternoon. I will ask for a LARGE rebate as I have complained about this for the last year and one half. They fixed it for a while and then "repaired" their system. They persistently come out for their home visit on rainy days or in the morning. I am not happy. sam



If you're using a Comcast receiver, you can find out the frequency used for a given channel, via the diagnostics screens:


1) tune to the desired channel

2) hit power off on the Remote,

3) IMMEDIATELY hit ENTER (OK)

4) You should see the diagnostics screen.

5) Choose current channel status

6) It should show you the frequency band used for the currently-tuned channel.


note that the frequency for any given channel may not be the same from one community to the next.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> saukriver:
> 
> 
> What's the model number on the box? The 3412 that is currently being provided as a DVR has HDMI, so you may not have a DVR box.



wareagle,


The instruction book is for the DCT 3400 series. I think it is the book for the 3412. But the plugins in the picture in the book don't match the plugins in the back of my box.


I cannot find a model number on the box.


Do people replace these Comcast boxes with a QAM tuners?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does someone know what the cable frequency is for ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD.



From my channel list:
Code:


Code:


85 591 MHz 
85-1 Discovery-HD (enc) 663                             PMT=34 V=32 A=33 
85-2 TNT-HD (enc)       662                             PMT=39 V=35 A=36,37,38 (eng,spa,por)

I doubt it's changed since I made the list. This is Seattle, Kent could be different. KIRO and KING are on 84, and INHD and ESPN2 are on 86.


Good luck getting comcast to admit anything is wrong. Where I used to live I'd have my cable go completely out. I'd call Comcast and they'd send someone out in a few days. The cable would stay out until they got there, then it would come back on. I'd have the TV on with just static, the picture would come back, I'd go outside, and look! There's the comcast guy by the cable box! Apparently, there was nothing wrong, it just fixed itself right after he arrived. It was a coincidence. The last five times it happened the same way were also coincidences. Lots of coincidences in comcast land.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wareagle,
> 
> 
> The instruction book is for the DCT 3400 series. I think it is the book for the 3412. But the plugins in the picture in the book don't match the plugins in the back of my box.
> 
> 
> I cannot find a model number on the box.
> 
> 
> Do people replace these Comcast boxes with a QAM tuners?



Compare what you see with this: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_your_model 


People do use QAM tuners instead of cable boxes.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Compare what you see with this: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_your_model



I think that I have the Phase II, and I don't see an HDMI output.


----------



## t0adman

I have the Comcast DVR box with HDMI out and I've got both component and HDMI connected into my SXRD. I'm curious if anyone else has noticed that the HDMI is considerably better picture quality than the component? It's night and day actually. I have them both hooked up so I can do PiP. Do you think having them both hooked up degrades one input or the other?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Comcast DVR box with HDMI out and I've got both component and HDMI connected into my SXRD. I'm curious if anyone else has noticed that the HDMI is considerably better picture quality than the component? It's night and day actually. I have them both hooked up so I can do PiP. Do you think having them both hooked up degrades one input or the other?



I don't know about the combo of HDMI/Component, but I do know that if you have both S-video and component connected, you will get a dramatically darker picture. This is with a few DVD players I have owned in the past, at least if both are connected to a live connection.


----------



## saukriver

What are models of decent QAM tuners other than the Motorola 3400 series used by Comcast? Any recommendations?


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that I have the Phase II, and I don't see an HDMI output.



Phase 2 = DVI

Phase 3 = HDMI


----------



## Weil

For any who care, in South King County analog channels are not remapped to the 700 region in the box. They just disappear. Thus if one has a digital box and the external world has a problem, you must switch to an analog input and tuner. The benefit of this is for those like me who now have had a Comcast tech measure the signal loss and sudden recovery external to my house is that they are crediting ALL of my tv charges until the repair is complete. Of course, I would rather have decent reception instead. sam


----------



## Nausicaa

Same here in Bellevue. Rather frustrating with my Channel 25-45 MPEG degradation issues (which seems to go away if I turn the box off when not using it - wonder if leaving it on 24x7 has started to cook the tuner chip) since I couldn't just record the analog signal, but have to switch over to the TV's tuner and watch it live (if I'm home).


----------



## saukriver

Does anyone know the functionality of the LG LST-3100A tuner as a QAM tuner compared to the Motorola 6412 that Comcast rents?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the functionality of the LG LST-3100A tuner as a QAM tuner compared to the Motorola 6412 that Comcast rents?



The LST-3100A has no Cablecard, so it will only be able to receive a *tiny fraction* of Comcast's digital channels. Mostly just the local channels you can get OTA anyway. Definitely no premium channels, no PPV, no OnDemand, etc.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The LST-3100A has no Cablecard, so it will only be able to receive a *tiny fraction* of Comcast's digital channels. Mostly just the local channels you can get OTA anyway. Definitely no premium channels, no PPV, no OnDemand, etc.



That is all I use the box for now anyway. I don't subscribe to "Digital Classic" or any other digital package, and I don't subscribe to any premium channels. I don't get a number of channels in the digital packages (BBC America, for example), but some I do get ESPN2HD (not ESPNHD). I get a handful of other channels in the digital paakcage. I don't give a fig about PPV or On Demand.


I get the digital audio channels in the 900s with the 6412 box. I mostly want the box to get better reception of the local cable channels that you say I could get OTA. (OTA is theory until you hook up an HD antenna.) The actual OTA reception where I live is awful/limited.


----------



## rverginia

My 6412 just pooped and I am having a new box sent out tomorrow. I have a digital Sony and was wondering if i should get a 6412 or a 3412? I do not have PCI or HDMI hookups.

I heard the 3412 has issues with fast forward and rewind that were solved on the 6412.

Any thoughts?


----------



## keithaxis

i had the 6412 for a few months before it died..and when I went to the office to swap out they gave me a 3412...I like the 6412 much better, the 3412 seems to be slower and lock up more and at least now I know why it gets reallyl messed up when I try and move quickly through a recorded program...


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i had the 6412 for a few months before it died..and when I went to the office to swap out they gave me a 3412...I like the 6412 much better, the 3412 seems to be slower and lock up more and at least now I know why it gets reallyl messed up when I try and move quickly through a recorded program...



I just switched from DirecTV to Comcast yesterday -- I've been watching this thread with interest. My first experience FF thru a currently recording 2-hr program was seamless. Hopefully, it's just a glitch in some 3412 boxes.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first experience FF thru a currently recording 2-hr program was seamless. Hopefully, it's just a glitch in some 3412 boxes.



My 3412 FF/REW problems haven't recurred since I unplugged the firewire a couple of weeks ago. Others report problems even without using firewire, but for me there was a direct correlation.


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 6412 just pooped and I am having a new box sent out tomorrow. I have a digital Sony and was wondering if i should get a 6412 or a 3412? I do not have PCI or HDMI hookups.
> 
> I heard the 3412 has issues with fast forward and rewind that were solved on the 6412.
> 
> Any thoughts?



My 6412 died Tuesday also.










I hadn't encountered any problems with it. It was the original unit that I picked up with the original Microsoft sofware rollout.


I picked up a 3412 yesterday, seems to work fine. If anything the remote works better (old one would't work thru smoked glass doors on cabinet).


----------



## Mike777

Is Comcast going to roll out more HD channels?


----------



## vico512

Just had my first glitch with the new 3412 box. The first day, the DVR worked OK. Yesterday, pressing the My DVR button brings up a message advising me that I'm not subscribed. After a l-o-n-g wait on hold with Comcast, the rep did a reset on the box. After a 20-30 minutes, I checked it again and got the same message; I didn't have a chance to check it again this AM.


Anyone else had this problem of "losing" DVR? Sounds like maybe I need a new box.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this problem of "losing" DVR? Sounds like maybe I need a new box.



I only see this immediately following a power cycle (unplug), and it resolves itself in a short time. The guide data also disappear and replenish themselves when this happens.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only see this immediately following a power cycle (unplug), and it resolves itself in a short time. The guide data also disappear and replenish themselves when this happens.




This one seemed to do it on its own -- no power failures. I'll check it again when I get home. Thanks....


----------



## camdelong

I unplugged my box for about 5 mins and after plugging it back in I lost all of my "season passes" under my dvr. :^(


I'm sure I needed to clean that up anyway with all the ones I had in it.... Also for the world cup playoffs my DVR never said the name of the game yet my buddies DVR did. Does that mean I'm not getting updates?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . After a l-o-n-g wait on hold with Comcast, the rep did a reset on the box.



FYI: Comcast offers a callback feature so you don't have to wait a l-o-n-g time on hold. I've used it several times and they have always called me back within the timeframe they say they would (~20 min).


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only see this immediately following a power cycle (unplug), and it resolves itself in a short time. The guide data also disappear and replenish themselves when this happens.



I tried it again once I got home -- no joy. So, I called Comcast back. They sent a long string of reset stuff -- still didn't work. So, it's off to Redmond tomorrow to get a new box. As one of the newly converted from Direct TV, so far, I'm not impressed!


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI: Comcast offers a callback feature so you don't have to wait a l-o-n-g time on hold. I've used it several times and they have always called me back within the timeframe they say they would (~20 min).



Is that a menu option? I don't recall hearing that choice.


Thanks, Vic


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just had my first glitch with the new 3412 box. The first day, the DVR worked OK. Yesterday, pressing the My DVR button brings up a message advising me that I'm not subscribed. After a l-o-n-g wait on hold with Comcast, the rep did a reset on the box. After a 20-30 minutes, I checked it again and got the same message; I didn't have a chance to check it again this AM.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this problem of "losing" DVR? Sounds like maybe I need a new box.



If this happened to you on Thursday around 5 or 6pm, then you are not alone. My box works well (notice I didn't say perfectly) and this happened to me. My box shut off, reset itself, lost time and guide data and I couldn't get to the DVR. I think it was just Comcast sending update info to the box.


I live in the Lynnwood area.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that a menu option? I don't recall hearing that choice.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vic



If I remember correctly it's a message that comes up after you get through all the other menus and enter into the queue. It goes something like "If you would like have a Comcast Rep call you back please press... You will not lose your place..." Way cool!


I'm actually a very happy Comcast customer. No, I don't work for them.


----------



## rverginia

It seems to only offer the option if the phone lines are really busy. They do call back when they say.


I got a new 6412 yesterday. After all the channels and info came back (a couple hours later) all is working well.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to only offer the option if the phone lines are really busy. They do call back when they say.
> 
> 
> I got a new 6412 yesterday. After all the channels and info came back (a couple hours later) all is working well.



Guess I seem to call when the lines are really busy.










Just messin' around. You're probably right.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this happened to you on Thursday around 5 or 6pm, then you are not alone. My box works well (notice I didn't say perfectly) and this happened to me. My box shut off, reset itself, lost time and guide data and I couldn't get to the DVR. I think it was just Comcast sending update info to the box.
> 
> 
> I live in the Lynnwood area.



Nope, it wasn't an updating issue. After two separate reset attempts from Comcast, they decided the DVR HD was probably bad.....only lasted a day or so before failing. I returned the box to Redmond this morning and got another box. I'm happy to report that the problem is solved..


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are models of decent QAM tuners other than the Motorola 3400 series used by Comcast? Any recommendations?



Does anyone use the LG LST-3100A tuner? What channels do you then get? Are you limited to channels 1-130?


I understand that you then don't get the various digital channels and PPV. I am not a digital customer and don't really want the digital channels. I want the local digital channels.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

KOMO screws up the Shootout of the world cup







go figure


----------



## DrCrawn

Thanks KOMO.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO screws up the Shootout of the world cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go figure



I wasn't sure if it my set or not.....glad to see it wasn't. Fortunately, an hour or so earlier I had reconnected the outside antenna so I was able to switch over and watch it in good ol' analog OTA.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO screws up the Shootout of the world cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go figure



Same thing noticed here. I also am getting a lot of artifacts from KOMO - 104 - during the game and now (5:30 PM). It isn't happening on other channels (663 - Discovery is just fine). Anyone else getting that?


I had a party at my house for world cup final and the screw up during the shootout was very unfortunate. Luckily the SD channel 4 was fine and we were able to switch over and watch that.


I wish I knew if it was a Comcast thing or a KOMO thing? Any ideas folks?


Patrick


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I wish I knew if it was a Comcast thing or a KOMO thing?...



It's been a KOMO thing every other time, why should this be any different? Presumably people watching KOMO-HD over the air saw the same problems...


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a KOMO thing every other time, why should this be any different? Presumably people watching KOMO-HD over the air saw the same problems...



OTA HD had the same problem, although maybe not as bad. I have both Comcast and OTA. I switched between the two and the Comcast HD would not even lock in and show a picture. It just froze when trying to switch to that channel. The OTA wasn't as bad, but it was pretty bad. From reading other posts, this kind of thing happened in other markets too. I think it has to do with the switching equipment at certain TV stations. However, I do blame ABC for even trying to do their frigging little golf promo right before the shoot-out began. Those greedy little sh!ts.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO screws up the Shootout of the world cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go figure



Great, so even if my fiance had remembered to record the two shows following the scheduled game time bracket it still would have been messed up.


It annoys me that the DVR only lets you extend the recording 30 minutes. In order to get a game that goes into shootout I had to record the two 30 minute shows immediately following each game. Unless I'm mistaken, I can't erase a portion of a DVR recording, which means I get Nora the Explorer taking up my drive space if the game ends in regulation. What a lame system. By next WC things should be pretty well dialed in (you'd hope!).


Now that WC is over, I'm totally addicted to futbol. Is there any other source for HD soccer or are we stuck with SD Sounders and Euro updates?


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It annoys me that the DVR only lets you extend the recording 30 minutes. In order to get a game that goes into shootout I had to record the two 30 minute shows immediately following each game. Unless I'm mistaken, I can't erase a portion of a DVR recording, which means I get Nora the Explorer taking up my drive space if the game ends in regulation. What a lame system. By next WC things should be pretty well dialed in (you'd hope!).



I can set my 3212 to record for up to 120 minutes after the scheduled ending via the DVR menu after selecting the show. I started doing this last week to capture the shootouts and extra time and it worked well. I lost everything on my DVR when I unplugged it and moved it to a larger room for a WC party yesterday though. It took me 45 minutes to get all my scheduled series programs back in the box. Yuck. I wish I knew a way around losing all your info when you need to move the STB to a different part of your house or unplug it for a few.


----------



## DrCrawn

On August 2nd, I officially become one of you. Went for digital silver with HBO. I will miss HDNet though...a lot.


----------



## rdiotte

OK.....ask mr. dietrich then why KONG is on comcast digital when they show *NO* HD PROGRMMING AT ALL!!????

it's political...all the way. believe me...the pressure will be on comcast to put KSTW on the digital tier since CW is going to feed most of prime time in HD.

RDiotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## Budget_HT

Ron,


I agree. It's not fair, it's not logical, it's just freakin' political. I see it as KING/Belo's method of blocking the competiton, i.e., forcing carriage of KONG-DT to get KING-DT.


I am glad I get perfect KSTW-DT reception OTA.


----------



## wareagle

And the crowning blow of the KONG-HD farce was when KING pushed the Stanley Cup finals over there, and they could only show it in SD.


----------



## saukriver

Someone should alert the press at the _Seattle P-I_ and _Seattle Times_ how screwed up the World Cup was on KOMO-HD. Only after they get a sense of how much public derision there is will this likely change.


At present, the number of HD TV viewers is relatively small. However, it is an important demographic. If people understand that getting an HD TV does not assure you getting good signal in HD for a key part (penalty kicks) of a key sporting event (the World Cup), they will chill to HDTV in general and KOMO in particular.


I would like to see a front page story on what a freaking fiasco this was. Seattle is a world-class city with a third-rate television station.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone should alert the press at the _Seattle P-I_ and _Seattle Times_ how screwed up the World Cup was on KOMO-HD. Only after they get a sense of how much public derision there is will this likely change.
> 
> 
> At present, the number of HD TV viewers is relatively small. However, it is an important demographic. If people understand that getting an HD TV does not assure you getting good signal in HD for a key part (penalty kicks) of a key sporting event (the World Cup), they will chill to HDTV in general and KOMO in particular.
> 
> 
> I would like to see a front page story on what a freaking fiasco this was. Seattle is a world-class city with a third-rate television station.



Good luck with that. I tried to bring attention to the Stanley Cup issues with KING putting it on KONG in SD and no one seemed to care. I contacted the Times, the NHL, and NBC and never heard a peep. Granted I only did it via e-mail but unfortunetly I think we are too much in the minority still. It shouldn't be that way but it appears so.


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone should alert the press at the _Seattle P-I_ and _Seattle Times_ how screwed up the World Cup was on KOMO-HD. Only after they get a sense of how much public derision there is will this likely change.
> 
> 
> At present, the number of HD TV viewers is relatively small. However, it is an important demographic. If people understand that getting an HD TV does not assure you getting good signal in HD for a key part (penalty kicks) of a key sporting event (the World Cup), they will chill to HDTV in general and KOMO in particular.
> 
> 
> I would like to see a front page story on what a freaking fiasco this was. Seattle is a world-class city with a third-rate television station.



Hi. First time poster...but been lurking for a long times, and thanks to this forum been using Comcast HDTV since the glory days of Moto 5100







and now *enjoying* the idiosyncracies of 3412










Anyways, Seattle Times yesterday did have a tiny blurb. Since I cannot post a link yet, it's reprinted below (at the very end).

--

World Cup Notes: South Africa up next in 2010


By The Associated Press and Bloomberg


BERLIN Thabo Mbeki has staked the African continent's reputation on his country running a smooth World Cup in 2010.


"As Africans, we know that we dare not fail," the South Africa president said Sunday. "I can understand that some people may have some skepticism, but I have absolutely no worries that the World Cup will be a success."


The main concerns are whether key infrastructure can be ready on time. Some local media have reported that FIFA has a contingency plan to move the World Cup if preparations fall too far behind.


"What we have to do is make sure we have a very successful World Cup with proper stadia, transport, communications systems and a festival spirit," Mbeki said. "We need to make clear that the African continent is as capable as any other continent of discharging its responsibilities."


Mbeki was in Berlin both to watch Italy beat France in the World Cup final and to witness the signing of a document between FIFA and the European Commission to use the 2010 World Cup as a vehicle to promote African development.


FIFA president Sepp Blatter said he expected a "wonderful World Cup" in 2010.


"Not only does FIFA trust African organizers more than that, the market trusts Africa," said Blatter, who suggested the next edition of soccer's biggest tournament would generate more money than any before it.


France crestfallen


PARIS Rotating messages projected on the Arc de Triomphe read, "You Remain Our Heroes," "Thank you Les Bleus," and "Zizou, We Love You."


Hoping to celebrate what would have been the nation's second World Cup title, France instead had to console its team for finishing second best.


There was scattered violence in Paris after France's shootout loss to Italy in the World Cup final at Berlin on Sunday night, About 100,000 people converged on the Champs-Elysees after France lost the match, according to police. After midnight, the crowd started dispersing, and a few groups of youths tossed bottles at riot police.


"They did something extraordinary that made all France vibrate," French President Jacques Chirac said on TF-1 television from Berlin. "I will not console them but simply admire them and esteem them."


Notes


Germany's Miroslav Klose got the Golden Shoe award as the top striker in the World Cup. However, his five goals were the lowest winning tally since 1962, when 16 teams competed and six players scored four.


For Seattle fans wondering why they were unable to see the penalty kicks in the final Sunday on HDTV, ABC said local affiliate KOMO-TV lost its feed due to technical problems. The regular broadcast continued uninterrupted, the network said.


--

Sang


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For Seattle fans wondering why they were unable to see the penalty kicks in the final Sunday on HDTV, ABC said local affiliate KOMO-TV lost its feed due to technical problems. The regular broadcast continued uninterrupted, the network said.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang




If you do a search through the forums and press, you will see that this issue wasn't a KOMO issue but a ABC issue. Apparently, some technician screwed up when ABC added another minute of commercials after the end of the bonus time.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you do a search through the forums and press, you will see that this issue wasn't a KOMO issue but a ABC issue. Apparently, some technician screwed up when ABC added another minute of commercials after the end of the bonus time.



I was happy to see that ABC decided to re-air the entire game on ESPN2HD last night. I have the regulation time recorded from the original broadcast and the OT and shootout from last night's.


Leave it to ABC to screw up the most important part of the biggest sporting event in the world. Of course since we're in the US and we're better than the rest of the world, it doesn't really matter _that_ much. I mean it's just soccer...










If the same thing happened during Super Bowl OT we'd have rioting. Soccer, oh shucks...sorry everyone. Better luck next time!


----------



## vico512

On an unrelated note, and probably a dumb question, can the volume control rocker on the DVR (silver) remote be reprogrammed to control an A/V amp instead of the TV?


Thanks, Vic


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone should alert the press at the _Seattle P-I_ and _Seattle Times_ how screwed up the World Cup was on KOMO-HD. Only after they get a sense of how much public derision there is will this likely change.
> 
> 
> At present, the number of HD TV viewers is relatively small. However, it is an important demographic. If people understand that getting an HD TV does not assure you getting good signal in HD for a key part (penalty kicks) of a key sporting event (the World Cup), they will chill to HDTV in general and KOMO in particular.
> 
> 
> I would like to see a front page story on what a freaking fiasco this was. Seattle is a world-class city with a third-rate television station.



Man...I miss Seattle


----------



## Tydalwave1

Does anyone know how much longer we have to deal with the microsoft guide? Is comcast ever going to deploy an updated version?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tydalwave1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how much longer we have to deal with the microsoft guide? Is comcast ever going to deploy an updated version?



As opposed to the arguably even-worse IGuide software that Comcast uses for the rest of the country?


----------



## Tydalwave1

Yes


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, and probably a dumb question, can the volume control rocker on the DVR (silver) remote be reprogrammed to control an A/V amp instead of the TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vic



If you output sound from your tv to the STB you can possibly select "TV" and control the channel changing on the STB while controlling volume. I noticed this worked for TV sound output when I setup my TV for a World cup party this last weekend (I moved the TV to a bigger living room without A/V system - just for the game).


I use the Optical output from the STB to my A/V so my solution is a Logitech Harmony 880 remote. My wife loves having one touch access to "turn on the tv". The remote is a godsend and I finally have rid myself of the stack of 5 remotes that clogged our media room.


Patrick


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you output sound from your tv to the STB you can possibly select "TV" and control the channel changing on the STB while controlling volume. I noticed this worked for TV sound output when I setup my TV for a World cup party this last weekend (I moved the TV to a bigger living room without A/V system - just for the game).
> 
> 
> I use the Optical output from the STB to my A/V so my solution is a Logitech Harmony 880 remote. My wife loves having one touch access to "turn on the tv". The remote is a godsend and I finally have rid myself of the stack of 5 remotes that clogged our media room.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Yeah, I think a Harmony might be in my future. As in your case, I go direct from the STB via Toslink to my Sony A/V amp. I can handle the zillion remotes OK, but it causes "marital strife" around the house! I've seen other recommendations for it, so I'll probably make the leap. Were you able to program the Harmony with the DVR, On-Demand and other less-common functions?


----------



## st0ney

I am currently a comcast customer and I haven't really had problems with the service. I recently moved and am rethinking my options. Football season is coming up and the pull of Sunday Ticket on Directv is strong. Browsing around directv's site it doesn't look like they offer as many HD channels as comcast does for the Seattle, esp. for the local channels. Is this true? Are their other considerations that I am not aware of? Is Directv HD true HD? Please educate me. Thanks.


----------



## mickdw

Anyone notice an update today?


When I came home this evening I noticed my 3412 was tuned to a channel I never watch.


As of this tonight the annoying FF problem did not reoccur. I hesitate to draw a conclusion that the fix is permanent but I am hopeful.


Overall the whole interface seems faster.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st0ney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am currently a comcast customer and I haven't really had problems with the service. I recently moved and am rethinking my options. Football season is coming up and the pull of Sunday Ticket on Directv is strong. Browsing around directv's site it doesn't look like they offer as many HD channels as comcast does for the Seattle, esp. for the local channels. Is this true? Are their other considerations that I am not aware of? Is Directv HD true HD? Please educate me. Thanks.



I recently switched from DTV to Comcast. The NFL package is one thing I'll miss; TIVO is the other. PQ, IMHO, is superior on cable. I was able to do a head-to-head comparison -- I think the heavy MPEG compression on satellite was the main factor. I didn't have the correct antenna and STB for HD, so I can't provide any help on that. One factor in favor of cable was the high cost of upgrading the Direct TV for HD; additionally, I have had several instances of signal fade/loss during storms. Also, my bride was really in favor of the On-Demand on Comcast. Each has its good and bad points -- so far, I'm happy with the cable, in spite of the anemic DVR.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice an update today?
> 
> When I came home this evening I noticed my 3412 was tuned to a channel I never watch.
> 
> As of this tonight the annoying FF problem did not reoccur. I hesitate to draw a conclusion that the fix is permanent but I am hopeful.
> 
> Overall the whole interface seems faster.



There has been no change in my 3412 firmware or guide version numbers.


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There has been no change in my 3412 firmware or guide version numbers.



Well something happened. Last night my unit was tuned to channel 3. I have the 3412 on a UPS so the box couldn't have lost power.


I have only had the 3412 two weeks after my 6412 died. I don't know whether this might have been an update to bring this one up to the same firmware levels as the others in the field or an enhancement.


Whatever it is, FF is not misbehaving at this time.


In addition it appears that the inconsistent "stretch" with 4:3 overide is now working like my 6412.










I did send an E-mail to Comcast regarding the problems I was having with FF and received a "canned" e-mail response to do things I had already tried.Maybe they also took a look at the box.


I didn't write down the box settings before but this is where its at now.


I guide is 1.7.3400 (25129S)


GIOS is 12.31


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't write down the box settings before but this is where its at now.
> 
> I guide is 1.7.3400 (25129S)
> 
> GIOS is 12.31



Those are the same versions mine has had since I got it two months ago. I haven't had any FF problems since I disconnected the 1394 cable. There's definitely a correlation there. I don't know about stretch, since I don't do that.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those are the same versions mine has had since I got it two months ago. I haven't had any FF problems since I disconnected the 1394 cable. There's definitely a correlation there. I don't know about stretch, since I don't do that.



Having just switched over from DTV, I'm relatively new to Comcast. However, I haven't experienced any of the problems documented in the thread (so far). Even the DVR works OK for me, although it's not up to TIVO standards yet. The DVR failed almost immediately in my first 3412, but has been OK after getting a new box from Redmond. Also, I don't use Firewire output, so that might be part of my lack of problems. As a new user, I have few complaints. If only Comcast had the NFL package.........


----------



## thesoze

this is prolly one of the signs of the Apocalypse but Millenium cable is now broadcasting the Food channel and HGTV in Hi-def...


amazing! even before Comcast...


I still hate Millenium though


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think a Harmony might be in my future. As in your case, I go direct from the STB via Toslink to my Sony A/V amp. I can handle the zillion remotes OK, but it causes "marital strife" around the house! I've seen other recommendations for it, so I'll probably make the leap. Were you able to program the Harmony with the DVR, On-Demand and other less-common functions?



Yes - I added in custom actions to the "actions" menu for my Activity "Watch TV". I added in "My DVR" and "On Demand" - the two buttons from the Comcast remote that didn't have a mapping directly to something on the harmony. I'm a big fan so far and my wife being able to use the TV, DVR, DVD player, and VHS player by just choosing a menu item makes me a hero. So far, we have had 3 different guests over in the last week that just picked it up and were able to use it with no questions asked. I guess that speaks for itself.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes - I added in custom actions to the "actions" menu for my Activity "Watch TV". I added in "My DVR" and "On Demand" - the two buttons from the Comcast remote that didn't have a mapping directly to something on the harmony. I'm a big fan so far and my wife being able to use the TV, DVR, DVD player, and VHS player by just choosing a menu item makes me a hero. So far, we have had 3 different guests over in the last week that just picked it up and were able to use it with no questions asked. I guess that speaks for itself.



OK -- thanks for the response. That sounds like just what I need, although it will give my wife one less item to joke and comment & complain about when our relatives are over!


Cheers


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The LST-3100A has no Cablecard, so it will only be able to receive a *tiny fraction* of Comcast's digital channels. Mostly just the local channels you can get OTA anyway. Definitely no premium channels, no PPV, no OnDemand, etc.



Again, I am find just getting the local HD channels and not premium/PPV/OnDemand. I don't have digital channels.


But as far as I can tell, the LG LST-3100A (which is going for $70-80 typically on eBay) does not have an NTSC tuner to get the analog channels through the same box. You have to scan channels each time.


I cannot find a decent QAM tuner that also has an NTSC tuner. The LG LST-4200A is supposed to be good, but it is going for $200-$250 on eBay. As a result, there does not seem to be a cost-justified solution compared to renting the comcast box for ~$6 per month.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Has anyone figured out how to setup a RSS feed of just this forum so that you know when any new posts have occured?


This is a great forum to keep track of developements of our local Comcast plumbing but when the forum goes quiet for a few days, it is easy to pay less attention and then find yourself missing out on some piece of information. I'd like to add a RSS feed to my Google desktop and track new posts that way.


The AVS forum has a FAQ on this subject but I can't figure out the forumid for this specific forum.


Patrick


----------



## bpm2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thesoze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is prolly one of the signs of the Apocalypse but Millenium cable is now broadcasting the Food channel and HGTV in Hi-def...
> 
> 
> amazing! even before Comcast...
> 
> 
> I still hate Millenium though



son of a...


----------



## Mike777

Here is is Saturday night, and once again Comcast is totally trashing the ABC HD picture and also the PBS HD picture. I thought this was a problem with my QAM tuner in my previous TV, but now I see it is also happening with Comcast's box. My new TV also has OTA tuners - both these channels are coming in fine.


I don't think Comcast gives a darn about good HD - all they care about is giving us 500 channels of exceedingly mediocre SD TV and their On Demand stuff, which painfully worse than DVD (OK, On Demand HD is pretty good.)


----------



## Nausicaa

KCTS (PBS) HD is always in flames, because KCTS multicasts (sends multiple channels within their HD bandwith allotment). So their HD signal is starved for bandwith and suffers from MPEG pixiliation in fast-moving segments.


I have noticed KOMO (ABC) HD failing off and on, as well. But then I suffer the same issue between Channels 25-45 when my 6412 has been on for hours at a time, so I wonder if the tuner chip starts to overheat...


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KCTS (PBS) HD is always in flames, because KCTS multicasts (sends multiple channels within their HD bandwith allotment). So their HD signal is starved for bandwith and suffers from MPEG pixiliation in fast-moving segments.
> 
> 
> I have noticed KOMO (ABC) HD failing off and on, as well. But then I suffer the same issue between Channels 25-45 when my 6412 has been on for hours at a time, so I wonder if the tuner chip starts to overheat...



I know exactly what you are talking about with the local PBS station pixelizing, but what I am describing has nothing to do with that. Otherwise, why would my OTA of the same exact station look pefectly fine? This is a Comcast problem, possibly exacerbated by the inconsistent KCTS feed. What is interesting is that when I had my QAM tuner, KOMO 4 was one of the subchannels with the PBS signal. King and Kiro didn't have to share. While someone has said this doesn't make any difference, why are KOMO HD and KCTS trashed at the same time on Comcast? It has happened repeatedly. And usually when it happens, OTA of both channels is perfectly fine, albeit PBS showing the pixelization you describe.


----------



## wareagle

Mike777 --


After seeing your posting last night I looked briefly at the KOMO movie. I didn't see any pixellation, but it appeared to me that the production characteristics of the movie would've made it virtually impossible to have a decent picture. The SD (channel 4) looked about the same, and the commercials on 104 looked fine. It reminded me somewhat of the low-lighting attempts at artistic expression you see on the CSI programs.


----------



## tluxon

Is anybody using firewire out of the 3412 NOT having a problem with the FF and REW "breaking" once a recording (no matter how long or how short) has been made?


I'm growing quite weary of having to unplug and wait for the 3412 to reboot just to get it working again.


Tim


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody using firewire out of the 3412 NOT having a problem with the FF and REW "breaking" once a recording (no matter how long or how short) has been made?
> 
> 
> I'm growing quite weary of having to unplug and wait for the 3412 to reboot just to get it working again.
> 
> 
> Tim



Its really annoying.


I don't have firewire but mine is doing it all the time. Comcast reset my box about a week ago and it went away for a couple of days.


Now it does it 90 % of the time, once it starts happening the 3412 ignores the remote for up to a minute.


Shame really I think the SD quality on my 3412 is better than the 6412 I had. If this continues I am gonna return it.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its really annoying.
> 
> 
> I don't have firewire but mine is doing it all the time. Comcast reset my box about a week ago and it went away for a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Now it does it 90 % of the time, once it starts happening the 3412 ignores the remote for up to a minute.
> 
> 
> Shame really I think the SD quality on my 3412 is better than the 6412 I had. If this continues I am gonna return it.



If I've learned nothing else from these posts, it's to avoid the firewire port like the plague! Glad I read them first.....


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I've learned nothing else from these posts, it's to avoid the firewire port like the plague! Glad I read them first.....



Sure, but it's the only way I know of to capture HDTV video from the DVR to removeable media (D-VHS tape, PC Hard Drive). You know of another/better way?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I've learned nothing else from these posts, it's to avoid the firewire port like the plague! Glad I read them first.....



I never had any problems with the 6412 that could be attributed to firewire usage, and the 3412 FF/REW bug can be repaired after any firewire use by power cycling the box. Knowing how to restore the FF/REW functions is a big help, since you can use the firewire if you wish, and be sure you can fix it afterward.


----------



## lmmmmm

I just purchased an HD LCD.


I currently have comcast digital cable.


Will I receive HD in programs broadcasting in HD with my current cable box or do I need a HD cable box to always get HD programs on my HD tv.


The only way to use HDMI I have to get their HD DVR box too. Should I do HDMI or use the component input.


I run my sound through a separate sound system.


----------



## snooby

Did anyone else have the MLB All Star game only in SD last Tuesday? I was surprised not to see any posts about this. My TV said the cable KCPQ-HD signal was SD. I know that KCPQ had the game in HD because the OTA signal was fine. It's a good thing I still have my OTA antenna.


I wonder how long until we can rely on the stations and cable companies getting HD right all the time. I can dream...


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure, but it's the only way I know of to capture HDTV video from the DVR to removeable media (D-VHS tape, PC Hard Drive). You know of another/better way?



Actually, no. However, since I'm not doing any captures, I can hopefully avoid these chuckholes until the time comes that I have a need. Maybe it will all be worked out by then.....!


----------



## hidesertforester

Depends on what cable box you have and what outputs it has.


If you don't have HDMI then you would have to have three wire component (not single wire composite). To get Digital Dolby sound you would need an output for that too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmmmmm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased an HD LCD.
> 
> 
> I currently have comcast digital cable.
> 
> 
> Will I receive HD in programs broadcasting in HD with my current cable box or do I need a HD cable box to always get HD programs on my HD tv.
> 
> 
> The only way to use HDMI I have to get their HD DVR box too. Should I do HDMI or use the component input.
> 
> 
> I run my sound through a separate sound system.


----------



## ssbkt

So I have had ongoing problems with my cable signal since Dec. 2005. Comcast came out several times, finally decided I needed a new outside line from the street. Started by knocking out the cable modem signal, eventually it took out the digital channels (SD & HD) that my QAM capable TV was able to pickup on my basic cable ($13/ month) signal, finally even channels 11 & 13 became crappy. Finally in June (just 6 months) Comcast (or actually there sub-contractor) buried a new line (some big thick cable I've never seen before) and fours days later Comcast hooked it up.


As soon as their trucks left my driveway I redid my cable channel scan on my TV. It didn't find any digital channels. Because I never take no for an answer I continued to try the channel scan for the next several days. Twice it found some 340 digital channels but they are not always available. I'm not talking that some of the 340 channels are gone but all of them. I try to tune them and the TV reports "Channel not available."


On a Friday or Saturday night we get all of the channels and what is probably the neighbors On-Demand stuff but then a little later they all go out again. I'm beginning to suspect that we are only receiving this channels when a couple of my neighbors have their digital cable boxes on. Has anyone else experienced this type of behavior? Do these cable boxes send some sort of signal to a piece of hardware in the street that tells it to send through the digital channels? Am I crazy? Could it be my TV, I tried to order just HD with my basic cable but the CSR said I needed a digital package before they would add HD?


----------



## Budget_HT

ssbkt,


Where are you located? South King County by any chance?


Have you considered signing up for Comcast digital service and a DVR for a month or two? I suspect they might work a little harder if their own equipment will not work at your house. Right or wrong, they may not be too worried about fixing a digital reception problem for a $13/month customer.


If they get it working, you could then drop back to basic and use your TV as you originally intended.


I know, you should not have to resort to this tactic, but from other similar accounts I have heard to yours, I would not bet on them finding and solving the root cause of your reception problem until they can't make it work with their own equipment.


Good luck!


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes - I added in custom actions to the "actions" menu for my Activity "Watch TV". I added in "My DVR" and "On Demand" - the two buttons from the Comcast remote that didn't have a mapping directly to something on the harmony. I'm a big fan so far and my wife being able to use the TV, DVR, DVD player, and VHS player by just choosing a menu item makes me a hero. So far, we have had 3 different guests over in the last week that just picked it up and were able to use it with no questions asked. I guess that speaks for itself.



I actually re-mapped the physical 'Menu' button on the Harmony Remote to function as the 'MY DVR' button. I figure, that gets much more use than the actual 'Menu' feature, which I mainly use to access/delete the stupid messages from Comcast so I don't get that annoying red light (;


----------



## ssbkt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ssbkt,
> 
> 
> Where are you located? South King County by any chance?
> 
> 
> Have you considered signing up for Comcast digital service and a DVR for a month or two? I suspect they might work a little harder if their own equipment will not work at your house. Right or wrong, they may not be too worried about fixing a digital reception problem for a $13/month customer.
> 
> 
> If they get it working, you could then drop back to basic and use your TV as you originally intended.
> 
> 
> I know, you should not have to resort to this tactic, but from other similar accounts I have heard to yours, I would not bet on them finding and solving the root cause of your reception problem until they can't make it work with their own equipment.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Dave,


I live just north of Redmond. Thanks for the suggestion. I was going to drop in to the Comcast office in Redmond and try to get HD without adding anything else first, if that doesn't work then I'll try the digital route.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmmmmm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased an HD LCD.
> 
> 
> I currently have comcast digital cable.
> 
> 
> Will I receive HD in programs broadcasting in HD with my current cable box or do I need a HD cable box to always get HD programs on my HD tv.
> 
> 
> The only way to use HDMI I have to get their HD DVR box too. Should I do HDMI or use the component input.
> 
> 
> I run my sound through a separate sound system.



You will need an HD capable STB from Comcast - most likely a 6412 or a 3412 if your area is capable of doing digital simulcast of the analog channels (2-99).


I found a noticeable improvement in picture quality using HDMI from a 3412 to my Panasonic 500u plasma. I believe the 6412s have a DVI output instead of HDMI.


The HD boxes have digital outputs to run audio through your sound system.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmmmmm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased an HD LCD.
> 
> 
> I currently have comcast digital cable.
> 
> 
> Will I receive HD in programs broadcasting in HD with my current cable box or do I need a HD cable box to always get HD programs on my HD tv.
> 
> 
> The only way to use HDMI I have to get their HD DVR box too. Should I do HDMI or use the component input.
> 
> 
> I run my sound through a separate sound system.



Here is a good resource for the Motorola boxes: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...VR/Connections 


Comcast will supply the component connectors, so you might try those first.


Depending on your TV, you may also be able to get HD without a box by using a QAM tuner and possibly a cable card.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmmmmm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased an HD LCD.
> 
> 
> I currently have comcast digital cable.
> 
> 
> Will I receive HD in programs broadcasting in HD with my current cable box or do I need a HD cable box to always get HD programs on my HD tv.
> 
> 
> The only way to use HDMI I have to get their HD DVR box too. Should I do HDMI or use the component input.
> 
> 
> I run my sound through a separate sound system.



I tried using the supplied Comcast component cord but compared to HDMI it was brutal. I would recommend using HDMI, especially with a Sony. I have 50" SXRD and it's glorious with HDMI and marginal with component.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Hello all,


I bought a Vizio HDTV LCD at Costco about 2 months ago. Long-time expanded-basic cable subscriber. Tried watching free digital TV over the built in QAM tuner. Used the cable.txt channel listing, but this proved pretty clumsy - could never remember the correct digital channels and had to switch inputs to watch the rest of the analog channels. So decided to go digital.


Came into the Comcast office off Aurora and asked about my options and costs. They were ready to upgrade me to a digital package at full cost for programming + 2 box rentals (one HDTV DVR, one regular digital). I said, "Gee, I'm getting all these offers for discount digital cable service, less than I'm paying now." "Well, those offers are for new customers." "Look, we've been subscribers for 13 years at the same address and BTW, I'm getting great offers from Dish and DirecTV too." That put a little motion behind the counter. I wound up with a 3412 DVR, a 2400-series regular digital box, Digital Classic and Digital Plus with total cost until the end of the year at just about what we were paying for expanded basic. That made me pretty happy!


I brought in a 2400 series box that I had (stupidly) purchased on eBay a few years ago. The counter person just looked at it, said it wasn't Comcast's, and didn't want to do anything further with it. But as I said, I was happy enough with the rate and service I got including two of Comcast's boxes, so I just took my own box back home. But I can't help but think it's a bit of a waste to leave a perfectly good tuner box in the closet.


I've been happy enough with the service, no major glitches after a single setup call. Of course it really is 500 channels and nothing on. Lots of niche channels that I'll never watch. But HDTV looks great via component to a JVC HDMI receiver. Have not tried HDMI switching through the receiver yet.


I AM a little baffled at the idea that Comcast is bandwith constrained in any way. Do we really need 3 weather channels? KCTS shows the same feed on digital channels 9 and 109; has KCTS HD sometimes showing the same stuff in HD, sometimes not; and has a dark channel as well. Seems a waste. In fact, the whole deal of carrying three channels of, say, KOMO (analog, SD, HD) seems a waste. Can't these cable boxes downrez an HDTV channel? How much do these digital cable tuners cost anyway, in a world of $20 DVD players?


Last gripe is the array of switched-off connections on the 3412. The thing has Ethernet, USB, eSATA. I don't doubt that it could serve video to other boxes, surf the Internet with a USB keyboard, expand its recording capacity via eSATA, and act as a digital media player for MP3s and MPEGs residing on a home network. I would certainly pay to turn those capabilities on.


----------



## t0adman

Welcome to the fray Vince. I think you'll find your sentiments are shared with many on this board. Personally, I would like to see every channel on TV go HD. I might even watch Home Shopping Network if it were in HD...well no. But still, scrap all the analog and redundant junk and just shoot me the buttery delicious HD all the time. In fact, replay the entire World Cup and I'd be happy. That was some of the best HD I've ever seen. Just wish I could burn it all to DVDs and create a library of games.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wish I could burn it all to DVDs and create a library of games.



Can't burn to HD DVD just yet from Comcast. However, there are DVHS decks that record in HD and work off the fire ports on the Comcast STBs. I probably have over 30 movies, specials, etc in HD that I can watch at any time. In addition, the DVHS deck will record just about any premium content except VOD. Has to do with with the copy protection flag. (Copy all, Copy once, Copy never). Most premium is at Copy once which the DVHS deck can do.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't burn to HD DVD just yet from Comcast. However, there are DVHS decks that record in HD and work off the fire ports on the Comcast STBs. I probably have over 30 movies, specials, etc in HD that I can watch at any time. In addition, the DVHS deck will record just about any premium content except VOD. Has to do with with the copy protection flag. (Copy all, Copy once, Copy never). Most premium is at Copy once which the DVHS deck can do.



Do you think a DVHS is worth the money right now or will new technology roll around soon that will make it obsolete? I really like the concept. How much?


Anyone know the status on Comcast carrying HDNet? I keep seeing their listings and wishing I could check out that content. Is there a local cable or satellite service that has it in their lineup?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

you can burn HD DVD formated DVD+-Rs and DL +Rs that will play in the toshiba HD DVD player.... I have made lots of them.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think a DVHS is worth the money right now or will new technology roll around soon that will make it obsolete? I really like the concept. How much?



There will most likely be new technolgy to make DVHS obsolete. As of this moment it is the only technology that I know of that allows for recording of premium content HD. I'm guessing that when cablecard 2 is finally implemented there will be more devices available that records premium content.


You can already record the major HD broadcast networks to your computer. These signals are in the clear and are not encrypted on either cable or OTA.


You can find a DVHS deck at Amazon for about $450.00 (I woud get the higher end models).


If you are interested in the deck mostly for recording movies, be aware that certain reviews have stated that HD-DVD takes HD to another level that is not available pn Satellite, OTA, or cable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can burn HD DVD formated DVD+-Rs and DL +Rs that will play in the toshiba HD DVD player.... I have made lots of them.



I assume you have an HD DVD recorder in your computer and that you record shows in HD to your computer then burn them for playback?


----------



## wareagle

I just noticed a bunch of FM stations on 962-984.


----------



## djmattyb

Yes! I've been waiting for radio over cable for a while now. On my DVR I can record the radio too. Strange thing is, I can't, FFW, RRW, or pause what I've recorded. If there was one thing I would say that comcast needs to work on, it would be notifying their customers of changes/new products. I never got anything in the mail saying this feature would be added and if it weren't for this wonderful forum I still wouldn't know. Thanks again everyone (espically wareagle!)


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Wow, nice. Thanks for the heads up!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed a bunch of FM stations on 962-984.


----------



## wareagle

Every time they add a new channel it automatically gets marked as being of interest to me, so they showed up in my guide listings as I was scrolling through. Now I just need to dump the obnoxious ones from the list.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed a bunch of FM stations on 962-984.



Does your channel guide list the station names? I found the stations, but my guide just says "No information". Does anyone know the mapping of the stations to the channels?


----------



## wareagle

962 Kbsg 97.3

963 King 98.1

964 Kqmv 92.5

965 Kmps 94.1

966 Kplu 88.5

967 Kube 93.3

968 Kuow 94.9

969 Kwjz 98.9

970 Kcms 105.3

971 Kisw 99.9

972 Kmtt 103.7

973 Kplz 101.5

974 Kzok 102.5

975 Kndd 107.7

976 Kjaq 96.5

977 Kjr 95.7

978 Krwm 106.9

979 Cfmi 101.1

980 Kugs 89.3

981 Kafe 104.3

982 Kaos 89.3

983 Kism 92.9

984 Kxxo 96.1


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick update of the QAM list for the eight additional FM simulcasts that showed up recently. No other changes, this round.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every time they add a new channel it automatically gets marked as being of interest to me, so they showed up in my guide listings as I was scrolling through. Now I just need to dump the obnoxious ones from the list.



Wareagle, maybe this is something that everyone has but I don't recall anything special showing up on my STB. How did you set this up and how is "marked as being of interest to me" show up?


Thanks,


Patrick


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wareagle, maybe this is something that everyone has but I don't recall anything special showing up on my STB. How did you set this up and how is "marked as being of interest to me" show up?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Patrick



I know you have a DVR, so you should have the same capability. With the remote, select the red "Menu" button, then the bottom entry on the left ("Settings," which may not show until you scroll down beyond "Help"), then "Channel List and Favorites," followed by "Change Channel List." You can then go down the list and select/deselect channels. Only the ones you leave checked will show up in the guide and sequential selection with the remote. Select "Exit to TV" to finish.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! I've been waiting for radio over cable for a while now. On my DVR I can record the radio too. Strange thing is, I can't, FFW, RRW, or pause what I've recorded. If there was one thing I would say that comcast needs to work on, it would be notifying their customers of changes/new products. I never got anything in the mail saying this feature would be added and if it weren't for this wonderful forum I still wouldn't know. Thanks again everyone (espically wareagle!)



I got messages on my old DCT2000 box announcing the FM stations, but no messages on the DCT6412.


----------



## vico512

My 3412 box had a message on it about the FM stations. (After finally figuring out how to read the message!)


----------



## Malcolm_B

Also got a message about FM, on both the analog and Digital boxes.


----------



## john_nemesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried using the supplied Comcast component cord but compared to HDMI it was brutal. I would recommend using HDMI, especially with a Sony. I have 50" SXRD and it's glorious with HDMI and marginal with component.



Try using a GOOD component cable! Compare a $200 component cable with ANY HDMI cable and you will find (as have we here at Definitive Audio) that Component looks better than HDMI! Strange but true, the good ole' analog component cables indeed look better! Also, there is not ONE benefit from using HDMI vs. Component for your cable box, and by using component, you can be assured that it will work through a reciever or switch! HDMI can be picky about how its connected, component does not care! Hope this helps.


----------



## gdeep

Any word on MHD coming to seattle.....


----------



## wareagle

We probably won't see any new HD channels until Comcast resolves their (real or imaginary) bandwidth problems, considering they had to eliminate INHD2 prematurely to make room for ESPN2-HD. Perhaps they could persuade KING to give up the less than useless KONG-HD (remember the SD NHL finals?).


----------



## Nausicaa

I'd like to see NGC-HD.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_nemesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try using a GOOD component cable! Compare a $200 component cable with ANY HDMI cable and you will find (as have we here at Definitive Audio) that Component looks better than HDMI! Strange but true, the good ole' analog component cables indeed look better! Also, there is not ONE benefit from using HDMI vs. Component for your cable box, and by using component, you can be assured that it will work through a reciever or switch! HDMI can be picky about how its connected, component does not care! Hope this helps.



I tried component cables from Audioquest, which I believe are fairly high quality, and found HDMI substantially better between the 3412 and my 500u Panasonic plasma.


----------



## gdeep

Looks like MHD is being added to portland area so, hopefully seattle will get it too.


----------



## john_nemesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried component cables from Audioquest, which I believe are fairly high quality, and found HDMI substantially better between the 3412 and my 500u Panasonic plasma.



That is actually very good news. The last time I did an A/B was a few months ago, and I hear that the firmware has been updated a few times since then. I will have to re-visit the issue and test again.


P.S. I was testing using a Sony KDSR-50XBR1 using Monster 1000 HDMI vs. Monster 1000 Component cables. I noticed a LOT more grain and block artifacts with HDMI at the time. Was watching an NBA game on ESPN HD with the Comcast 3xxx series DVR.


----------



## sharding

My DVR is having trouble. It has no guide data (it says "no information" for everything), and channel 4/104 isn't working at all (the picture from the previous channel freezes if I try to tune to 104). Is anyone else around here having this kind of trouble, or is my box acting up?


----------



## Nausicaa

Have you recently lost power?


104 was working for me just fine a few hours ago for the IRL race.


----------



## sharding

No, I don't think we've recently lost power. I powercycled the DVR, but it didn't help.


Channel 4 is out in the bedroom (no Comcast DVR) too, so that part apparently isn't the box. But I only have one DVR, so I can't test another to see if the guide data is working.


----------



## Johnps

I am also having the problem with 104. I have just tried an over the air tuner and I am unable to get KOMO digital. It must be a problem at the station.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_nemesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is actually very good news. The last time I did an A/B was a few months ago, and I hear that the firmware has been updated a few times since then. I will have to re-visit the issue and test again.
> 
> 
> P.S. I was testing using a Sony KDSR-50XBR1 using Monster 1000 HDMI vs. Monster 1000 Component cables. I noticed a LOT more grain and block artifacts with HDMI at the time. Was watching an NBA game on ESPN HD with the Comcast 3xxx series DVR.



My HDMI cable delivers an incredibly crisp, clear image on my 50" Sony SXRD. I would be surprised if a $200 component cable could look better but I'm willing to give it a shot. I have a friend who works for a local custom A/V installation shop coming over to tune the TV so I'll have him bring a Monster component cable to test it out.


On a different note, does anyone here use MMC? Does it allow the user to add as much storage space and subsequently as much HD programming record time as desired? I'm tired of having to erase everything immediately so I don't lose content I want to keep.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DVR is having trouble. It has no guide data (it says "no information" for everything)



For the record, I got this fixed. I called Comcast and they reset the box. It's working now. The guy said he's seen this happen a number of times in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also having the problem with 104. I have just tried an over the air tuner and I am unable to get KOMO digital. It must be a problem at the station.



This has been a Comcast problem for the past few months. I thought it was a QAM issue with my previous TV, but the same problem is happening with a Comcast box.


Here is what I think the problem is. Comcast is putting PBS channel 9 on digital channel 82. It has three sub channels, just like the OTA PBS station, I think 82-1,2,3 and 5, the last being the HD channel. Channel 4 KOMO is on 82-4, sandwitched by the PBS signal. I think that channel 9 is broadcasting an HD signal that is not totally in-spec with the HD standard. For instance, when I view this channel OTA with my new TV, the ATSC tuner when I switch to that channel goes through a little setup screen, like it is trying to home in on the channel. It says something like updating database when I switch to that channel, and none of the others.


Invariably when KOMO is breaking up, or non-existent with my Comcast Box, Channel 9 PBS is also displaying problems, like digital breakup.


Comcast should separate the KOMO signal from the PBS channel. Put it with any of the other ones. WB and Fox have no trouble sharing channel 81.


All this being said, KOMO has been flaky all by itself. For some reason, the OTA went out a few times in the past couple of weeks. So it isn't just the PBS sharing stuff.


----------



## camdelong

We're getting close!


There is a lot of HD games on here.. Looks like a lot aren't live but still if your a fan of the game and more important HD it's nice!

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/preseason_2006


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed a bunch of FM stations on 962-984.



Does this mean that Video DIDN'T Kill the Radio Star?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camdelong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're getting close!
> 
> 
> There is a lot of HD games on here.. Looks like a lot aren't live but still if your a fan of the game and more important HD it's nice!
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/preseason_2006





Have you seen anything to indicate we'll have NFL network in HD in Seattle?


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you seen anything to indicate we'll have NFL network in HD in Seattle?



Comcast remains totally silent about the addition of ANY new HD channels. The fact that they had to remove one to add one isn't a good sign. Toast analog and free up some bandwidth. There's so much garbage on TV it seems like they could lose a ton and start offering more of the good stuff.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast remains totally silent about the addition of ANY new HD channels. The fact that they had to remove one to add one isn't a good sign. Toast analog and free up some bandwidth. There's so much garbage on TV it seems like they could lose a ton and start offering more of the good stuff.



They can't toast analog until they have the digital to analog boxes ready. I understand they'll be about the size of a cable modem. I afraid analog is going to be around for awhile.


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_nemesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try using a GOOD component cable! Compare a $200 component cable with ANY HDMI cable and you will find (as have we here at Definitive Audio) that Component looks better than HDMI! Strange but true, the good ole' analog component cables indeed look better! Also, there is not ONE benefit from using HDMI vs. Component for your cable box, and by using component, you can be assured that it will work through a reciever or switch! HDMI can be picky about how its connected, component does not care! Hope this helps.



Well, one benefit is that I can't believe the DAC in the box is all that good, so you can avoid the DAC, and expecially if you have an external scaler, HDMI -> scaler might prove to be better.


----------



## camdelong

Well for 2 years now we get channel 181, NFL HD. I assume it will come back and disappear once again after the Superbowl.....


----------



## ssbkt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssbkt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> I live just north of Redmond. Thanks for the suggestion. I was going to drop in to the Comcast office in Redmond and try to get HD without adding anything else first, if that doesn't work then I'll try the digital route.



Well, I was back at Costco this weekend and talked to the TV guys about the problems I was having with the digital channels. They hadn't heard of my problem on this particular tv (32" Philips LCD), though they had had some come back for sound problems. Anyway I picked up the 37" Philips on the last day of the sale and brought it home. I figured with two TV's I'd be able to better troubleshoot this, sure enough the new TV found all the digital channels and the old one didn't. I decided to keep them both for a few days to continue the testing. My old TV will find the digital channels about 1 in 20 times (power off each time), so it went back to Costco this morning. Now I'm just hoping that this new Philips won't eventually have the same problem.


BTW: Comcast wouldn't let me have an HD box without having at least a Digital package.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camdelong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well for 2 years now we get channel 181, NFL HD. I assume it will come back and disappear once again after the Superbowl.....



That assumption is not Comcastic. Based upon what they did in order to add ESPN2-HD (prematurely dumping INHD2), they don't seem to have the bandwidth. Now if they could get rid of the worse than useless KONG-HD...


----------



## john_nemesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, one benefit is that I can't believe the DAC in the box is all that good, so you can avoid the DAC, and expecially if you have an external scaler, HDMI -> scaler might prove to be better.



According to Transparent Cables, this is EXACTLY the reason for the better component video picture. The video processing power in the current generation of set top boxes is minimal at best.


Also, depending on your TV or processor, setting the output of standard def 4:3 to 480I instead of "stretch" or some other format (3rd item in config menu....power off, then press "menu", go down to 3rd line), you output at the native rate and let the display device scale and deinterlace the video.


If you have a lower quality display, the cable box might do better, but if you are running a DVDO or similar processor, or if you have a good set like the Pioneer Elite, you should get a MUCH improved picture for SD video with this adjustment.


You should also experiment with the HD setting. I have found that 1080i looks better than 720p on the Pioneer and Runco sets, at least for programming filmed and broadcast in 1080i. On ESPN, Fox and ABC (broadcasting native 720p), the 720p setting looks better. Why cant they just make the boxes output native rate??


I am really looking forward to the Tivo software, and also the Tivo series 3. I am hoping that one of the two solutions will not only provide us with a better operating system, but also with better picture quality and more flexibility in the settings.


----------



## ABHD

In the Portland, Or. Comcast thread and another thread I read that UHD and MHD is coming late Aug. and Sept 2006 in the Oregon/SW Washington Comcast area.


Has anyone heard any news or rumors if they are going to add those channels here in the Seattle area soon as well? Or are we still too bandwidth limited for Comcast to add these anytime soon?


----------



## scottiemc24

I don't know about NFL Network HD, but we'll have some unhappy people when the Seahawks play the 49ers Thurdsay, Dec. 14th at 5:00 PM in Seattle, unless INHD takes over!


----------



## ChrisWiggles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, one benefit is that I can't believe the DAC in the box is all that good, so you can avoid the DAC, and expecially if you have an external scaler, HDMI -> scaler might prove to be better.



I am confused whether you are agreeing with john here. Your statement is a benefit for running HDMI out from the box to an external scaler, something that I would agree with (in theory) as it eliminates a DAC-ADC cycle.


In any case, I would suggest to John that analog YPbPr is not de-facto superior for any technical reasons over digital transmission (RGB/YCbCr). By the same token the inverse is not true either, there are a lot of people who wax on about DVI/HDMI being the next coming of christ, when there are clearly cases where analog is preferred. Where one is preferred over another is usually because of poor implementation of inputs/outputs or other crappy designs where there is clipping etc on certain outputs. Also be careful not to clump DVI/HDMI all into one basket, some output formats may work fine while others not on some devices (say based on resolution or signal type).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisWiggles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am confused whether you are agreeing with john here. Your statement is a benefit for running HDMI out from the box to an external scaler, something that I would agree with (in theory) as it eliminates a DAC-ADC cycle.
> 
> 
> In any case, I would suggest to John that analog YPbPr is not de-facto superior for any technical reasons over digital transmission (RGB/YCbCr). By the same token the inverse is not true either, there are a lot of people who wax on about DVI/HDMI being the next coming of christ, when there are clearly cases where analog is preferred. Where one is preferred over another is usually because of poor implementation of inputs/outputs or other crappy designs where there is clipping etc on certain outputs. Also be careful not to clump DVI/HDMI all into one basket, some output formats may work fine while others not on some devices (say based on resolution or signal type).



If you use external switches, Zector for example, you may want to use only HDMI. It has nothing to do with which is better (component vs hdmi) and all to do with HD DVD and BLU Ray. At some point, the content for these players will be set at a lower res for component. Only HDMI will deliver full 1080i/1080p signals.


This is due to copyright protection schemes. It appears that the MPAA is afraid of piracy off the components since their is no copy protection on that signal. However, HDMI is protected.


----------



## ChrisWiggles

We do not know whether or not the ICT flag will be enabled on content in the future. It's certainly a possibility. That is, however, an issue separate from quality IMO.


----------



## quarque

Hi All,

I just set up a '6200 box for the first time and I can't seem to get any s-video output to my TIVO box. The TIVO says there is 'something' there when the cable is plugged in but it only shows a black screen instead of the video. My component outputs to the HD set work fine and all else seems fine. Is the s-video supposed to be simultaneous with component? Any ideas why I get a black screen? I also tried plane old composite video and same thing - TIVO says 'something' is there but black screen is all I get no matter which input signal I select.


Edit: I just verifed that the composite output is working by sending it to my VCR. I don't have anything to verify svideo out from the 6200. But the TIVO does not see any video on either, so defective TIVO?


----------



## wareagle

All outputs (s-video, composite, component, hdmi, and audio) are active simultaneously, as you saw with the composite to the VCR. The problem must be on the TiVo end. (OMG, TiVo isn't perfect? Stop the presses!)


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All outputs (s-video, composite, component, hdmi, and audio) are active simultaneously, as you saw with the composite to the VCR. The problem must be on the TiVo end. (OMG, TiVo isn't perfect? Stop the presses!)



Ha! Far from perfect! I believe this was Twilight Zone episode 347. Just for grins I started over with Guided Setup and chose DirecTV instead of cable box. This is what I used to do for my OTA receiver since Tivo does not know about OTA boxes. Lo and behold both video inputs worked for the fake satellite setup. So I started Setup all over again and this time I went back to 'digital cable box' like the first time and now I get video. Setup is now cleaning up the mess as I write this. Recording is just minutes away...


----------



## Budget_HT

I see that the KIRO-DT broadcast of the hydro races is 16x9, but it does not look like HD to me, perhaps 16x9 480i?


Still, a step up from plain old 4x3 480i.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see that the KIRO-DT broadcast of the hydro races is 16x9, but it does not look like HD to me, perhaps 16x9 480i?
> 
> 
> Still, a step up from plain old 4x3 480i.



Definitely not HD. I'd say your guess is correct. I just checked it out on my new Comcast box with 4:3 override set to OFF and it is 16:9 format but looks like 480i. I certainly prefer that to 4:3 480i on my HD set.


OT - are there any other hidden menus/setups besides the 'power off, menu button' thing?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

16:9 480 but still nice production for a local event.


----------



## ericjut

Not sure if this was known here (couldn't find anything about it), but it looks like UPN and WB are now merging into CW later this Friday. ( http://www.upn11.com for more info).


Since the new channel will take over the analog 11 and that UPN was never broadcasted in HD on Comcast, does that mean that we effectively losing the WB local HD channel? Or is the WB channel will still be available?


Anybody knows?


-eric


----------



## Clepto

he indicated there was no benefit to HDMI over component, and I was disputing that statement...


However, one dilema with our comcast boxes is that there's no Native passthrough setting (afaik). I currently have mine set to 1080i, but I know there are some STBs that allow 'native' or 'pass through' as options instead, which would be ideal. Part of that explains why many people report that the best picture is via cable card or using the built in tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisWiggles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am confused whether you are agreeing with john here. Your statement is a benefit for running HDMI out from the box to an external scaler, something that I would agree with (in theory) as it eliminates a DAC-ADC cycle.
> 
> 
> In any case, I would suggest to John that analog YPbPr is not de-facto superior for any technical reasons over digital transmission (RGB/YCbCr). By the same token the inverse is not true either, there are a lot of people who wax on about DVI/HDMI being the next coming of christ, when there are clearly cases where analog is preferred. Where one is preferred over another is usually because of poor implementation of inputs/outputs or other crappy designs where there is clipping etc on certain outputs. Also be careful not to clump DVI/HDMI all into one basket, some output formats may work fine while others not on some devices (say based on resolution or signal type).


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was known here (couldn't find anything about it), but it looks like UPN and WB are now merging into CW later this Friday. ( http://www.upn11.com for more info).
> 
> 
> Since the new channel will take over the analog 11 and that UPN was never broadcasted in HD on Comcast, does that mean that we effectively losing the WB local HD channel? Or is the WB channel will still be available?
> 
> 
> Anybody knows?
> 
> 
> -eric



The WB affiliate is becoming an affiliate of "MyNetwork TV", which is a second network to be run by Fox. My understanding is that they will be providing programming in HD. I'm not sure what the programming will actually be, however. Channel 22's call letters have already changed to KMYQ or something like that.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The WB affiliate is becoming an affiliate of "MyNetwork TV", which is a second network to be run by Fox. My understanding is that they will be providing programming in HD. I'm not sure what the programming will actually be, however. Channel 22's call letters have already changed to KMYQ or something like that.



So, in other words, we're losing HD WB and gaining another HD Fox channel? :/


-eric


----------



## brownnet

I guess you could say that, except that this channel will have original programming (not Fox repeats or anything like that). Here's a link to their main website:


Link: http://www.mynetworktv.com/


----------



## Nausicaa

That would be a serious blow to losing HD on the former WB shows. At that point, I might just blow off CW and wait for the season DVDs of the shows I watch on WB/UPN to be released on Netflix and watch them in upconverted 1080i on my Sony DVD player.


----------



## t0adman

Anyone else get excited about seeing the MLS All Stars versus the 2-time EPL champs Chelsea FC in more of the same HD goodness we witnessed for the World Cup. Even the ESPN Zone in Chicago boasted about having the game in HD on their zillion screens. I set my DVR to record it on ESPN-HD and was disappointed (but not surprised) that it WAS NOT in HD. I don't know if I should be ticked at ESPN or Comcast or both but either way it was billed as HD and ended up being SD. Uhhhh-nooooyyyy-iiiiinnng!


----------



## wareagle

I didn't watch it, but Comcast has no more say in what ESPN broadcasts in HD than I do.


----------



## DrCrawn

Hello all.


Recently switched from MDM to Comcast after moving, nice to be aboard and rid of MDM in all honesty.


I have the digital silver package with HBO HD, everything is great except that KOMO on channel 4 is glitchy, but 104 is just fine. KOMO on channel 4 is the only channel that I am having problems with. This may have been discussed already, so I apologize if I am not searching enough. Can anyone shed some light on this matter?


Also, this morning on GMA, I noticed that someone from KOMO was being interviewed and they sidebared him, but we all know that KOMO does the majority of their news in 16x9, so what gives? Maybe if Kelly is reading this, she could comment on the technical aspects of that... what prevented GMA from using a 16x9 feed from KOMO for that interview?


Thanks everyone.


----------



## cvj

After installing the latest drivers for my DVICO HDTV card (hooked up to Comcast Basic cable) I noticed that with the exception of KOMO TV (Seattle ABC) all other QAM 256 HDTV channels are now scrambled, including the other OTA stations i.e. PBS CBS and NBC.


I used to get these channels in HDTV using the DVICO card.


Anyone else notice this - or am I the only one feeling a bit deprived?


----------



## cvj

Similar problems experienced since my neighbor cancelled his Comcast subscription, which included every service they offer....however, strangely, I still receive KOMO HD via my DVICO HDTV card.... but all other HDTV channels have disappeared....






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssbkt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I have had ongoing problems with my cable signal since Dec. 2005. Comcast came out several times, finally decided I needed a new outside line from the street. Started by knocking out the cable modem signal, eventually it took out the digital channels (SD & HD) that my QAM capable TV was able to pickup on my basic cable ($13/ month) signal, finally even channels 11 & 13 became crappy. Finally in June (just 6 months) Comcast (or actually there sub-contractor) buried a new line (some big thick cable I've never seen before) and fours days later Comcast hooked it up.
> 
> 
> As soon as their trucks left my driveway I redid my cable channel scan on my TV. It didn't find any digital channels. Because I never take no for an answer I continued to try the channel scan for the next several days. Twice it found some 340 digital channels but they are not always available. I'm not talking that some of the 340 channels are gone but all of them. I try to tune them and the TV reports "Channel not available."
> 
> 
> On a Friday or Saturday night we get all of the channels and what is probably the neighbors On-Demand stuff but then a little later they all go out again. I'm beginning to suspect that we are only receiving this channels when a couple of my neighbors have their digital cable boxes on. Has anyone else experienced this type of behavior? Do these cable boxes send some sort of signal to a piece of hardware in the street that tells it to send through the digital channels? Am I crazy? Could it be my TV, I tried to order just HD with my basic cable but the CSR said I needed a digital package before they would add HD?


----------



## saukriver

My hookup is a cable to the Comcast box from Motorola that then exports to a HDTV via an HDMI cable. The HD channels comes in just fine. But there are certain analog stations, such as 24 (C-Span), 25 (C-Span2), 44 (CNN), 47 (MSNBC) initially come in black. After several minutes, the pictures comes in. Eventually, the channel comes in pixelated. Eventually, the pixelated picture dissipates and the channle is okay. But the entire thing is frustrating; other analog channels come in just fine.


Any thoughts why this might be happening?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My hookup is a cable to the Comcast box from Motorola that then exports to a HDTV via an HDMI cable. The HD channels comes in just fine. But there are certain analog stations, such as 24 (C-Span), 25 (C-Span2), 44 (CNN), 47 (MSNBC) initially come in black. After several minutes, the pictures comes in. Eventually, the channel comes in pixelated. Eventually, the pixelated picture dissipates and the channle is okay. But the entire thing is frustrating; other analog channels come in just fine.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts why this might be happening?



Too many splitters or a bad cable. All the channels you mention are DIGITAL, not analog. The digital channels require a relatively clean signal. The symptons you discribe are exactly what one would expect with a marginal signal.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

what box do you have 3412? 6412? 6200?


----------



## saukriver

The HDMI cable seems peachy for the HD channels. I do have a splitter to send some signal to the Comcast box (i think it is a 3408 or a 6408) and my PVR. Maybe that is causing the disturbance on those particular channels and not others? Odd that only certain channels would be whacked.


----------



## camdelong

Man 2 NFL games in a row for me on 105 and have you guys been annoyed by the out of focus to focus? Man I can't deal with it.... Figured the Hall of Fame game was just them getting eveyrthing ready but same deal with the Ciny vs WA game... Bummer..... Thought it would be perfect.. I enjoy thier nascar for sure...


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HDMI cable seems peachy for the HD channels. I do have a splitter to send some signal to the Comcast box (i think it is a 3408 or a 6408) and my PVR. Maybe that is causing the disturbance on those particular channels and not others? Odd that only certain channels would be whacked.



There are several frequency bands with Channel 24 being 675 MHz and HD channels around 590 MHz. Problems can occur at some frequencies while reception can be perfect at others. See the definition of bug in the system. sam


----------



## scottiemc24

So right now, who is getting FSN-HD in the Seattle area? Only DirectTV customers?


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are several frequency bands with Channel 24 being 675 MHz and HD channels around 590 MHz. Problems can occur at some frequencies while reception can be perfect at others. See the definition of bug in the system. sam



Thanks for this explanation on why some channels work fine and others do not. It still seems that the HDMI cable is working fine for some channels. The problem may be the splitter. I don't know how I can get around that.


I need to split the signal to get my Panasonic DVR box to work properly. I understand that it does not work if the signal goes to the Motorola box and then to the Panasonic DVR box. So, I split to the Panasonic DVR box and tothe Motorola box (with a QAM tuner) and then have 2 feeds to the TV.


Thanks for you help. Any further ideas appreciated.


----------



## keithaxis

who has fox hd? ha...yep, i think only directv has that and only for those 30 or so hd mariner games. You do no that comcast has not added an hd channel in close to a year. TNT was really the last one...ESPN2 onl,y replaced inhd2 so there has been ZERO hd advancement in comcast for most of the past 2 years...but hey, if there is no other cable competition then comcast can add HD as slow as they want and really not be hurt one bit...we will not even get to watch thursday football in hd as comcast has gotten rid of NFL HD....


but hey, for my $180 cable/internet bill from comcast I guess that is what they consider fair..


and too think I used to have expressvu, directv, voom and comcast...now only comcast....ouch


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camdelong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man 2 NFL games in a row for me on 105 and have you guys been annoyed by the out of focus to focus? Man I can't deal with it.... Figured the Hall of Fame game was just them getting eveyrthing ready but same deal with the Ciny vs WA game... Bummer..... Thought it would be perfect.. I enjoy thier nascar for sure...



Yes, I also noticed the "out-of-focus". It happened when they were about to show the re-play / slow-motion.

At first, I though it was the problem with the TV [i.e., 720p 1080i, conversion or something like that].

Now, after reading your post, I hope it is the problem with NBC.

I didn't recall seeing such problems last season with ABC/FOX.


----------



## raidbuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> who has fox hd? ha...yep, i think only directv has that and only for those 30 or so hd mariner games. You do no that comcast has not added an hd channel in close to a year. TNT was really the last one...ESPN2 onl,y replaced inhd2 so there has been ZERO hd advancement in comcast for most of the past 2 years...but hey, if there is no other cable competition then comcast can add HD as slow as they want and really not be hurt one bit...we will not even get to watch thursday football in hd as comcast has gotten rid of NFL HD....
> 
> 
> but hey, for my $180 cable/internet bill from comcast I guess that is what they consider fair..
> 
> 
> and too think I used to have expressvu, directv, voom and comcast...now only comcast....ouch



Although there is no agreement on the NFLHD channel, we've been seeing games on the special events HD channel (or INHD). My understanding is that Comcast will get the games even if there is no final agreement, but there should be one soon.


Rich N.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camdelong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man 2 NFL games in a row for me on 105 and have you guys been annoyed by the out of focus to focus? Man I can't deal with it.... Figured the Hall of Fame game was just them getting eveyrthing ready but same deal with the Ciny vs WA game... Bummer..... Thought it would be perfect.. I enjoy thier nascar for sure...



The OTA signal wasn't having this problem. There was also way more pizelizing and mosquito noise with the Comcast HD feed than the OTA signal. I hope this isn't a bad sign where Comcast starts compressing the pristine HD signal, all so they can fit more SD channels of garbage nobody watches.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The OTA signal wasn't having this problem. There was also way more pizelizing and mosquito noise with the Comcast HD feed than the OTA signal. I hope this isn't a bad sign where Comcast starts compressing the pristine HD signal, all so they can fit more SD channels of garbage nobody watches.



The comments in the programming forum suggest this was a problem all over the country regardless of transmission source - OTA and various cable/satellite services. That makes it sound like a multicasting problem. Most NBC affiliates carry WeatherPlus on one of their digital channels.


----------



## Clepto

Anyone hear anything yet on whether or not Comcast will start rebroadcasting KSTW in HD? (CW11)


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for this explanation on why some channels work fine and others do not. It still seems that the HDMI cable is working fine for some channels. The problem may be the splitter. I don't know how I can get around that.
> 
> 
> I need to split the signal to get my Panasonic DVR box to work properly. I understand that it does not work if the signal goes to the Motorola box and then to the Panasonic DVR box. So, I split to the Panasonic DVR box and tothe Motorola box (with a QAM tuner) and then have 2 feeds to the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help. Any further ideas appreciated.



Some splitters (old ones) are not rated for the higher frequencies. Buy a good one somewhere that you can trust. Even the better ones are relatively inexpensive. sam


----------



## Rainman16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything yet on whether or not Comcast will start rebroadcasting KSTW in HD? (CW11)



I received a reply asking if KSTW 11 plans on broadcasting on Comcast in Hd by September when the CW launches & this is there response


We do not have a definitive confirmation as to Comcast

carrying us in HD this Fall, but we are certainly in hopes that this

will

come about.


Sincerely,


Kathy Walker

Program Coordinator for KSTW

Home of the new CW 11

and the Seattle Mariners!


----------



## Nausicaa

Hopefully Comcast will pick it up since many of the WB shows we enjoyed in HD are moving to KSTW now and while UPN had precious little in HD, WB's contribution should make it worth Comcast's while to carry KSTW in HD now.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully Comcast will pick it up since many of the WB shows we enjoyed in HD are moving to KSTW now and while UPN had precious little in HD, WB's contribution should make it worth Comcast's while to carry KSTW in HD now.



It seems like there would be FAR more call for KSTW in HD than there would for the MyNetwork tripe that KTWB (or whatever their calls will be when that happens) is gonna be carrying. I would expect that Comcast will drop one and pick up the other when the CW switch happens.


----------



## brownnet

FWIW, MyNetworkTV will be the first network to be 100% HD. They will have no programs originated in SD.


So I'd say it's worth carrying that "Tripe", since it will at least be pretty to look at!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems like there would be FAR more call for KSTW in HD than there would for the MyNetwork tripe that KTWB (or whatever their calls will be when that happens) is gonna be carrying. I would expect that Comcast will drop one and pick up the other when the CW switch happens.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'd say it's worth carrying that "Tripe", since it will at least be pretty to look at!



To start, at the very least, all telenovelas, all the time. A hi-def soap-opera....is still a soap opera.


Thanks, given the choice between that and CW11, I'll take CW11.


----------



## Clepto

Yeah, the 'original programming' offered on Comcast 110 will be less than appealing for me (;


About the only benefit of not getting CW11 in HD is that it might save me some room on the DVR (; Comcast needs to offer some seriously bigger hard drives in their DVRs for HDTV recording.


----------



## sastimac

DCT-3412 problems - Anyone having problems with getting a good DCT-3412?

My DCT-6412 died; gross pixilation and no sound on recorded material. On service day, Comcast replaced it with a 3412 and that one had one dead tuner. Then, they swapped a second 3412. After an electronic kick it came to life. However, the next day I lost one of the tuners; again. After another electronic kick, the tuner came back. However, the response to the remote has always been very sluggsh, at best. I'm scheduled more another Comcast visit today.


----------



## posies2323

A cautionary tale for any Comcast Seattle customers subscribing to the 'Digital Lite' channel package.


I upgraded from Comcast Seattle's Digital Lite package in June to Classic Digital and a HD DVR. I recently decided to revert back to Digital Lite and now find out that Comcast Seattle will not offer a HD set-top box with the Limited Basic Cable channel package.


I must subscribe to their 'Basic Cable' channel package to qualify for a HD set-top box. Comcast acknowledged that I could still be enjoying the now-defunct 'Digital Lite' package if I had done nothing to change my service level.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems like there would be FAR more call for KSTW in HD than there would for the MyNetwork tripe that KTWB (or whatever their calls will be when that happens) is gonna be carrying. I would expect that Comcast will drop one and pick up the other when the CW switch happens.



From what I remember, KCPQ & (then) KTWB were both part of a single carriage agreement with Tribune. It'd probably be difficult for Comcast to drop KMYQ without getting into a transmission-consent war over KCPQ.


I have some hope of finally seeing KSTW in HD on Comcast, though. Comcast's home system in Philadelphia's finally added UPN/CW 57, which, like our UPN/CW 11, is owned directly by CBS.


----------



## ivirtualema

This worked fine for me until a couple of months ago. Then the signal from 81-2 KTWB HD began to intrude, and now no FOX HD at all. Does anyone have a thought about why?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivirtualema* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This worked fine for me until a couple of months ago. Then the signal from 81-2 KTWB HD began to intrude, and now no FOX HD at all. Does anyone have a thought about why?



It's a shot in the dark, but you might to force a channel re-scan on your receiver. I recall some people having trouble when Comcast started passing KCPQ/KTWB PSIP data that re-mapped them to 13-1 and 22-1. (You might find, after a rescan, that they work reliably on 13-1 and 22-1 rather than 81-1 and 81-2.)


----------



## wareagle

I just noticed that the Miami-Tampa Bay NFL preseason game at 8AM Sunday (8/20) on 180 is listed in the guide as being in HD.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Too many splitters or a bad cable. All the channels you mention are DIGITAL, not analog. The digital channels require a relatively clean signal. The symptons you discribe are exactly what one would expect with a marginal signal.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are several frequency bands with Channel 24 being 675 MHz and HD channels around 590 MHz. Problems can occur at some frequencies while reception can be perfect at others. See the definition of bug in the system. sam



Thanks to you both. I am back to go figure. Currently, the channels on which I was experiencing problems have changed back to being just fine with no lag. It must not be the splitter because I did not change the splitter.


I did change some setting on the TV that was "stetching" the picture (the wife unit liked watching fatter guys, I guess). I turned off that "strecth" feature.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was known here (couldn't find anything about it), but it looks like UPN and WB are now merging into CW later this Friday. ( http://www.upn11.com for more info).
> 
> 
> Since the new channel will take over the analog 11 and that UPN was never broadcasted in HD on Comcast, does that mean that we effectively losing the WB local HD channel? Or is the WB channel will still be available?
> 
> 
> Anybody knows?
> 
> 
> -eric



Yea...I know.....CW11, aka KSTW,...will air close to 9 hours of HD prime time this fall with the CW network. Most former WB primtetime shows will be broadcast in HD.

We are working close with Comcast to put us on their digital HD tier in September. Stay Tuned!!


RDiotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## scottiemc24

Could you try to show ONE Mariners' game in HD?!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you try to show ONE Mariners' game in HD?!



Preferably not against Oakland.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Preferably not against Oakland.



Why? It doesn't matter these days.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why? It doesn't matter these days.



Because there is a difference between "a minuscule chance of winning" versus "no chance whatsoever."


----------



## John Geis

Here's an interesting problem that I came across a couple of hours ago. I had a nice list of digital feeds from Comcast on my tuner, all of which have disappeared (no signal, no audio).

Has anyone else in the Lake Forest Park/Kenmore area experienced this same loss?

Thanks.


----------



## Weil

INHD (664) is showing Miami/Tampa Bay in HD sam


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea...I know.....CW11, aka KSTW,...will air close to 9 hours of HD prime time this fall with the CW network. Most former WB primtetime shows will be broadcast in HD.
> 
> We are working close with Comcast to put us on their digital HD tier in September. Stay Tuned!!
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW



Really cool! Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that things are in motion.


-eric


----------



## scottiemc24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because there is a difference between "a minuscule chance of winning" versus "no chance whatsoever."



LOL


----------



## marosnax

Living in the seattle area we get the microsoft guide, I like it more then iGuide but I still want the Tivo interface. When I was talking to the phone support she said "THERE IS NO TIVO INFERFACE EVER COMING. but we did just sign a deal with sprint/nextel" I was like WTF? Then I just talked to another and he told me the next HD Channel will be a national geographic. Comcast should just lay some Fibers and give me more HD. The only reason I have not switched to E* is cause of on demand.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I was talking to the phone support she said "THERE IS NO TIVO INFERFACE EVER COMING.



It is largely agreed upon, at least with regard to this issue, that the front-line Comcast phone clones have not one single flipping idea what they are talking about, and you can ignore anything they say on this subject with impunity.


----------



## JamesMH

Noticed that KCTS is now 720p, not 1080i, maybe they are trying to fix their bad HD picture. Anyone know m ore about this?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is largely agreed upon, at least with regard to this issue, that the front-line Comcast phone clones have not one single flipping idea what they are talking about, and you can ignore anything they say on this subject with impunity.



Yes, case in point. After hearing about all the new HD channels being added to Comcast in certain areas, and after getting a letter in the mail in April saying that they have the ability to now add more HD channels, I called Comcast a couple times awhile back to ask what was up with losing INHD2 and when we would get more HD.

One person on the phone told me that I'd be pleasently surprised soon if I stuck with Comcast because we were getting a number of new HD channels this summer and that he could not tell me what they were; however, he could definately comfirm a new Horror HD channel coming in Oct. Anyway, I posted this awhile back all excited thinking we were getting new HD channels soon.


First of all, one person I talked too did not even know that INHD2 was replaced by ESPN-2, they actally said "Oh that explains why when I type in 665 INHD2 is not there!"


Second, we have not had a single HD channel yet nor had any messages that new channels are coming yet and summer is almost over.


Third, I searched for the Horror Network and found Comcast and Sony are in fact going to have a Horror Network this October, but it says nothing about it being in HD. I bet it will just be another SD digital channel, but hope I'm wrong.


It seems that if you browse through these forums, you will probably have more knowledge of what is going on with Comcast than some of the people that answer the phones.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First of all, one person I talked too did not even know that INHD2 was replaced by ESPN-2, they actally said "Oh that explains why when I type in 665 INHD2 is not there!"



Actually, I didn't know that either. We get ESPN2-HD now? I'm new to the HD thing and the channel menu I have is from January. I wonder what else I get that I don't know about.


(Oh. 174. Wouldja lookit that. I never thought to check. Now, who do I have to kill to get OLN (or Versus) HD so I can have hi-def hockey?)


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noticed that KCTS is now 720p, not 1080i, maybe they are trying to fix their bad HD picture. Anyone know m ore about this?



This is true. It happened sometime last week, after the 14th, before the 20th.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noticed that KCTS is now 720p, not 1080i, maybe they are trying to fix their bad HD picture. Anyone know m ore about this?



KCTS' issue is that they don't dedicate their entire HDTV bandwith allocation to their HDTRV signal, but instead share it with their DTV signal (109) as well as a few extra channels (112, at least). So their HD feed (108) is "starved" for bandwith, which is why it pixelates so bad.


Moving to 720p will improve fast-motion shots, but probably won't do anything to help the general pixelation issue.


----------



## wareagle

Doesn't 720p require less bandwidth than 1080i for the full signal, so that it would be affected less by compression to fit into the HD share?


----------



## ericjut

Not if they use the extra bandwidth for another channel, it won't.










-eric


----------



## wareagle

OK, so moving from 1080i to 720p could allow them to add yet another channel -- but if they kept the same bandwidth for HD it should cut down on the pixelation.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't know that either. We get ESPN2-HD now? I'm new to the HD thing and the channel menu I have is from January. I wonder what else I get that I don't know about.



Yeah if it wasn't for these forums I wouldn't have known what happened to INHD2 and that we got ESPN2-hd added.


BTW, yesterday I called Comcast to ask a question about my bill, and once again, I asked about any new HD channels coming. I told her that I had read forums online and that Comcast in other areas of the country have added MHD, UHD etc. and asked if we would be getting those channels anytime soon.


Her response was something like, we don't have the bandwidth yet and they did a survey and most people in the Seattle area are not interested in the new HD channels currently available for them to find it worth while to free up bandwidth to add them now. Surveys in other markets showed it was worth while for Comcast to add more HD in those regions. Eventually when they cut down the analog channels we will see more HD added here in Seattle.


I hope that is not true cause it might be a few more years til we see any new HD in Seattle if that is the case. Before we hung up, I put in a request to add more HD to our lineup asap.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you try to show ONE Mariners' game in HD?!




as I answered this question in the OTA forum:

_Well........that is not an easy answer. Several challenges come with airing Mariner BB in HD. Basically, its' cost. It would cost us an additional $25K in production costs/rights to join the NHK (they are the rights holder to HD BB for Japan) per game!!

Unfortunately, we can't make money or break even on HD let alone the existing analog broadcast of the M's games these days. Something to do with how they're playing........_

RD

CE, KSTW


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't 720p require less bandwidth than 1080i for the full signal, so that it would be affected less by compression to fit into the HD share?



The "video bandwith" is 37MHz for each (and 1080i usually can get away with as little as 22MHz before it "softens"). As to the raw pixel rate, 1080i is more then double what 720p's is (of course, 720p sends twice as much data per unit of measurement since it is non-interlaced), so I imagine they end up about the same in how much cable-capacity they chew up...


----------



## dqdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as I answered this question in the OTA forum:
> 
> _Well........that is not an easy answer. Several challenges come with airing Mariner BB in HD. Basically, its' cost. It would cost us an additional $25K in production costs/rights to join the NHK (they are the rights holder to HD BB for Japan) per game!!
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't make money or break even on HD let alone the existing analog broadcast of the M's games these days. Something to do with how they're playing........_
> 
> RD
> 
> CE, KSTW





ODD....Click in Tacoma has Fox NW in HD. They are even advertising Mariner games in HD!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dqdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ODD....Click in Tacoma has Fox NW in HD. They are even advertising Mariner games in HD!



Well Click gets taxpayer money...


----------



## jeff28

Comcast call-center agents were distributed some talking points yesterday referencing that Jewelry TV and TV Guide channel are moving to digital service and being eliminated on analog some time in September. The memo referenced freeing up bandwidth to add HDTV channels that customers were demanding. CW was specifically mentioned but the tone of the memo was that other channels were in play too... Seems to validate the theory that they are completely starved for bandwidth but nice to learn they are trying to adapt. Will share more if any info comes my way.


----------



## clemon79

That's interesting news. I hope bringing back INHD2 is in the cards, since I understand INHD carries much of the OLN hi-def hockey broadcasts, but I don't know how it gets split up between 1 and 2. (I wouldn't mind CBC-HD either, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.)


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast call-center agents were distributed some talking points yesterday referencing that Jewelry TV and TV Guide channel are moving to digital service and being eliminated on analog some time in September. The memo referenced freeing up bandwidth to add HDTV channels that customers were demanding. CW was specifically mentioned but the tone of the memo was that other channels were in play too... Seems to validate the theory that they are completely starved for bandwidth but nice to learn they are trying to adapt. Will share more if any info comes my way.



Wow, is this for Seattle Comcast specifically? If so that's great news!

I have got conficting stories about new HD when I call Comcast, so I don't know what to believe.


I read in the Portland Or. Comcast forum that they have announced the addition of MHD and UHD by the end of this and next month, and in San Francisco Bay Area it looks like they are adding MHD, and TNT-HD (which we already have), on 9/20.


So maybe this is an indication that the new HD channels are coming to the west coast and finally coming to Seattle as well.


----------



## gdeep

I also called comcast yesterday and the rep told me that they are planning to move channel 74 (channel guide) to digital tier which should free up bandwidth to add new hd channel soon.


I would like to see UHD first then MHD....and hopefully channel 11 (KSTW i think) to digital tier.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "video bandwith" is 37MHz for each (and 1080i usually can get away with as little as 22MHz before it "softens"). As to the raw pixel rate, 1080i is more then double what 720p's is (of course, 720p sends twice as much data per unit of measurement since it is non-interlaced), so I imagine they end up about the same in how much cable-capacity they chew up...



1280X720X60p = 55296000 pixels / s


1920X1080X60i = 62208000 pixels / s


So, going from 1080i to 720p would potentially free up about 11% of the bandwidth if "raw pixel rate" was the only factor.


-eric


----------



## keithaxis

Anyone know what comcast was doing this morning at 5am exactly? I get ready for work at that time and all the boxes shut down and starting a spinningt light and showed the text/numbers d1

it went on for 15 minutes then started changing the letters to like fg and others....just curious if they were moving analog stuff..ok at that time of morning you can dream still


----------



## wareagle

That was a firmware download ("dl"). I just checked and my version is now 12.35 (it was 12.31). Now we need to look for new bugs!


(The guide build for my 3412 also changed from 25129S to 25145S.)


----------



## marosnax

I hope to see some tivoness soon


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That was a firmware download ("dl"). I just checked and my version is now 12.35 (it was 12.31). Now we need to look for new bugs!
> 
> 
> (The guide build for my 3412 also changed from 25129S to 25145S.)



I have the 6412, and the firmware is 9.19 with guide build 25145S. I am getting left behind, or are the updates coming out for just the 3412? I am happy with my DVR and would not trade the little bugs I have for the other ones, just wondering of others are getting these updates and not me










Now for some small rants. First, they are moving the TVGuide channel to Enhanced Cable, which means that you have to have a set top box to receive. Is this not pointless since people with a box will have the onscreen guide? Say what you will, it's better than the channel any day. I don't know how this will affect the lucky people who have basic only with a CableCard, you may have to start paying for the package which is a $1 more. Technically, it's the minimum for the card anyway, so we'll see how it goes. Of course, most people with CC have their own menu.


Second, they can just get rid of Jewelry TV in my opinion










How much bandwidth will this really clear up moving these two channels the target date of 9/14? I hear they are working on CW-HD, but will there really be any room for more? Also, I thought that iNHD2 was going "dark", meaning the channel was going out of existence. I had not problem losing it a few weeks early to get the World Cup games, but it seems like they still have programming? Really did not want to trade channels, I could have stuck with the games in SD or just take over the channel for a while with the World Cup like they did with the Olympics.


BTW, NFL Preseason games will be showing in HD this Saturday and Sunday on iNHD 664. I believe they are the same games showing on NFLNET, so the games are not live but delayed.


As for My Network TV in HD, no matter how pretty they are to look at I can't see the justification on including the channel for 12 hours a week (2 of which are just replays) in HD on a new network that shows soap operas. All I can see is if there is a required "must-have" agreement since it is a local channel. But would that not be the same for CW-HD?


Asking a Comcast employee to speak on new channels is usually pointless. They can't speak on negotiations that may or not be happening, all they can do is speculate like us. It doesn't hurt to call and request the channel, they have some way to document that for the powers that be. They find out maybe a day or two before I see the info here ...


That is it for my rant right now, thanks for tuning in ...


----------



## wareagle

Motorola DVR firmware versions: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_and_Software 


The version numbers for earlier 6412's are different, and 9.19 seems to be the latest. I don't know how that correlates to 12.35.


----------



## scenic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noticed that KCTS is now 720p, not 1080i, maybe they are trying to fix their bad HD picture. Anyone know m ore about this?



720p takes a little less bandwidth than 1080i. So this helps to reduce the severe macro blocking kcts hd has exhibited. I'm guessing kcts also upgraded there almost 10 yr old encoding hardware/software. It appears to be a significant improvement.


----------



## mwnorman

I think the new firmware is related to fixing the freezing motion on SD channels after watching a HD channel.


I wish they'd fix the DVR software. I'm tired of pressing a button and dealing with delays as the box takes time to respond to the command.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesMH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noticed that KCTS is now 720p, not 1080i, maybe they are trying to fix their bad HD picture. Anyone know m ore about this?




Some programs are still in 1080i. For example I recorded Northwest backroads today and it was in 1080i. Up next was "Nova - Who killed the red barron" which was in 720p.


----------



## Budget_HT

I thought Northwest Backroads was on channel 5 (and 5.1 in HD).


Is it also carried on KCTS?


----------



## Weil

So, why were both the Seahawks game and the Emmys in SD. By the way, in South King, I have never seen pixellation on 108 as is claimed for it in Seattle. (In the past, I did have heat related, total dropouts on all digital due to a bad box on the pole outside until they replaced it.) sam


----------



## ABHD

How do you tell what type of system we are on? I hear people say they are on a 750 mhz system, or a 550 mhz system etc... Anybody know what type of system we are on here in Seattle? How do you find this info out? Thanks


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought Northwest Backroads was on channel 5 (and 5.1 in HD).
> 
> 
> Is it also carried on KCTS?



Doh, you're right.


----------



## jeff28

The word is in that Comcast plans to add KSTW-HD on September 18, 2006. KSTW will appear on digital cable channel 111.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you tell what type of system we are on? I hear people say they are on a 750 mhz system, or a 550 mhz system etc... Anybody know what type of system we are on here in Seattle? How do you find this info out? Thanks



It's a reference to the system's highest usable frequency. I'm reasonably certain that the Seattle system's an 800 MHz system, although the highest channel I remember seeing activity (digital) on is 121.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, why were both the Seahawks game and the Emmys in SD. By the way, in South King, I have never seen pixellation on 108 as is claimed for it in Seattle. (In the past, I did have heat related, total dropouts on all digital due to a bad box on the pole outside until they replaced it.) sam



The Seahawks produce the preseason games and they elected to do them in SD this year. HD is likely for 2007. NBC chose to do the Emmys in SD.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The word is in that Comcast plans to add KSTW-HD on September 18, 2006. KSTW will appear on digital cable channel 111.



Just heard the same. Also, KCTS-HD on 108 will be airing HD 24hrs a day but dropping KCTS Kids on 119 as of September 28.


----------



## zachcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just heard the same. Also, KCTS-HD on 108 will be airing HD 24hrs a day but dropping KCTS Kids on 119 as of September 28.



Do you have a source for this info? Enough to move it out of rumor status?


----------



## tkmedia2

Sep 18 for kstw eh?? Just in time for the launch of the CW Television network... any QAM info?


----------



## gdeep

Great news about KSTW-HD channel....


I don't know if anybody else has noticed but comcast is automatically changing the picture size on non hd channels now. Previous i had set my plasma and lcd to change the picture size from 16:9 to 4:3 on non hd channels (which displayed grey bars on every non hd channel and tv's picture size setting was set to 4:3).


For ex: (channel 180 - nfl network) Now when I look at my picture size setting it is showing up as 16:9 with black bars on the sides.


----------



## marosnax

So today my box restarted twice and one of the time was during weeds (thus making me very angry). Basically it lasted about a minute. The Box turned off then a bunch of eights came up on the cable box. After about 1minute\\it turned back on a then it took another 4 minutes till the time kicked in. Anyone else have this problem? I know it dosen't have anything to do if your recording or not since on the other ocasion I was not recording anything. I am probably going to call them tomorrow since they get too much money a month for this ****.


----------



## scottiemc24

I emailed Mark Shuken, VP/General Manager of FSN Northwest to complain to him about FSN-HD and Comcast...Hopefully I'll get some kind of reply!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So today my box restarted twice...The Box turned off then a bunch of eights came up on the cable box. After about 1minute\\it turned back on a then it took another 4 minutes till the time kicked in. Anyone else have this problem?



Very rarely. Like maybe once. Usually Comcast seems to schedule the firmware updates (which requires the box to restart) during off-hours.


----------



## sharding

Mine is doing the restarting thing too. I described it in the general 3412/3416 thread. I'm planning to go swap my box for a new one this morning (this will be the third in less than a week), but I'm beginning to wonder if this actually may be a bug introduced by the firmware update or something. It just seems too odd that I never had a single problem like this until last Thursday, and now I've had it with multiple boxes and apparently other people are seeing similar things.


----------



## sangwpark

You can put my 3412 in the same boat. No major problems (other than the usual delay remote and jerky motion from HD to SD) until the last upgrade. I got the same crash (as mentioned by others) happen just before my box was set to record Dead Zone Sunday night. That would be 2nd time in the last few days.


--

Sang


----------



## sharding

I just got back from the Redmond Comcast office, trading for another new box. The lady there said that the update they did last week was causing problems with boxes, and they knew about it. She then said that all the boxes they have there have been updated and should be fine now. I wasn't able to clearly get an answer if there was a *second* update they did to the boxes to fix the problem with the first update, or if she thinks the first update is supposed to have fixed the problems, or what. But she clearly knew that a lot of people were having problems, and she said that people have been having to come in and swap their boxes.


I don't have a huge amount of confidence that the box I got today will fix it, but I'm certainly crossing my fingers. Not only is it a pain to have to keep going over there, but it's a huge annoyance to have to keep losing my recordings and reprogramming my preferences and series. And my wife is so upset about it that she says she wouldn't hesitate to pay the rumored $800 for the TiVo Series 3 now. Maybe this is all sabotage by TiVo to get people to buy the S3...


----------



## sharding

Also, if you're having a problem, *PLEASE* call Comcast and complain. They're only going to take broad action if they know a lot of people are having problems. If it seems like just one or two people are having trouble, they're going to assume it's a bad box or the person is doing something wrong. Me going in there and claiming I've seen other people complaining on the web isn't quite enough...


----------



## Reference

Just saw a message on my box confirming that KCTS will be broadcasting in HD 24 hours a day (and sacrificing KCTS KIDS). This will start on Sept. 28th. On the 18th, KSTW will start broadcasting in HD on 111.


I wonder if Mariners games on KSTW will be in HD or SD.


----------



## Weil

I just returned from a store and turned my non dvr Motorola HD box on and NO sound. The box wouldn't respond to the remote either. I finally unplugged it for a minute and then restored power. It then worked. sam


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just returned from a store and turned my non dvr Motorola HD box on and NO sound. The box wouldn't respond to the remote either. I finally unplugged it for a minute and then restored power. It then worked. sam



You should get a DVR, Sam.


Incidentally, my 3412 also has undergone four unprovoked power cycles since the firmware update last week. It seems reasonable to me that they should be able to fix it with another update, especially if they've done that to the ones they still have in stock.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mariners games on KSTW will be in HD or SD.



As someone that has KSTW in HD today via OTA I can tell you they are in SD and always have been unfortunetly.


In fact there was a post recently on the Seattle OTA forum from someone at KSTW, and copied here in this thread back on the 22nd, that indicated that they simply can not afford to broadcast them in HD. To do so they'd have to buy the HD feed(s) from someone already doing it, i.e. NHK, at $25k per game.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for this info? Enough to move it out of rumor status?



None that can be supported, but the message on the box was a surprise. I think it's the first time there was an annoucement on there for a change on an HD channel.


I still have the old mostly reliable 6412 and it turned off on me twice in the last week. The second time was when I stopped playing a recording. I checked the temperature on it and it was over 130 degrees (usually runs about 121) and it was warm in my house that night. Don't know if it's related to _some_ of the people having problems. The last time it happened was when we had the heat wave earlier this summer.


----------



## Weil

Wareagle, I will get a dvr when the firmware/software/hardware actually works and the broadcasts are worth saving. sam


(My dvr may end up being a Mac Pro)


In South King, I just got a message about 111 on September 18. No message about 108.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wareagle, I will get a dvr when the firmware/software/hardware actually works and the broadcasts are worth saving.



I don't save them -- I just watch them on my own terms.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw a message on my box confirming that KCTS will be broadcasting in HD 24 hours a day (and sacrificing KCTS KIDS). This will start on Sept. 28th. On the 18th, KSTW will start broadcasting in HD on 111.




Cool, this will be the first HD channel Comcast has added since I upgraded from regular digital cable box to the HD DVR about 7 months ago or so.


I was hoping we'd be getting more HD this summer or at least by the end of the year like UHD, MHD, and the HDnet's that are coming, etc... but I'll take what I can get. I'm just really happy we are finally getting some new HD added! Keep adding more HD to Seattle Comcast!


----------



## mwnorman

You forget they added ESPN2 HD within the last 7 months. Sure the gain was a net ZERO since they deleted INHD2 to add it!


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You forget they added ESPN2 HD within the last 7 months. Sure the gain was a net ZERO since they deleted INHD2 to add it!



Yes sorry, I know ESPN2-HD is new to the lineup, but consder that a replacement channel not an addition since we lost another HD channel(INHD2) for it as you mentioned.


To make myself clear, I mean to say that the new CW-HD will be the first new HD addition to the current HD lineup without replacing another HD channel ( I hope?) since I upgraded to Comcast HD service.


I'm excited about this because everytime I call or email Comcast about expanding HD service, I get a response like the following:


"- there are issues with the negotiation and contract process required to obtain the rights to carry a specific high definition broadcast.


-the increased bandwidth resources which are required


-the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small minority of

customers have high definition compatible television sets)


-surveys done in your market"


Hopefully, if we keep bugging them they'll continue expanding our HD lineup.


----------



## scottiemc24

I'll take ESPN2-HD over INHD2 any day!


----------



## Weil

My 6200 has repeated its failure thrice more including in the middle of watching CNBC. Sound and all responses to both remote and external buttons on its surface. Unplugging for one minute and then returning power restores normal operation. If I get a "new" box, will the "improved" firmware continue this "windows" type operation or has my STB died independently of Comcast? sam


----------



## chris5977

Has anybody else with a free QAM tuner noticed a change in the lineup this morning? ABC is now at 4.1 and PBS-HD is now at 9.5. They had previously been at 82 something. The feed even has the EPG information that one would get on an OTA broadcast.


I am HOPING that they are migrating the free QAM channels to numbers that make sense. They have traditionally parked the free QAM HD channels on 82 to 84.


----------



## yesan

Interesting...looks like I'll have to run a scan for the changes. This is good, because I wasn't getting a strong enough signal for 82 to get anything. I ordered a couple of signal boosters, but am still waiting for them to come. Anyone know if KOMO has the proper equipment to show the HD feeds of Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy?


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Third, I searched for the Horror Network and found Comcast and Sony are in fact going to have a Horror Network this October, but it says nothing about it being in HD. I bet it will just be another SD digital channel, but hope I'm wrong



I just wanted to add some info on the Horror Network. It is not a channel, but rather will be available OnDemand with 40 hours of programming per month from the Sony and MGM libraries. It is expected to start Halloween this year. I hope that it will start sooner, I prefer to make all of October scary movie month.


No word on what the minimum subscription will be or if it's a pay subscription like Stern or WWE 24/7. It is _possible_ that HD versions of some movies may also be available, although it's all a guess at this point. There is also to be an online component (blogs and short movies) to the agreement and also wireless (wallpapers and ringtones).


Sources here and here


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody else with a free QAM tuner noticed a change in the lineup this morning? ABC is now at 4.1 and PBS-HD is now at 9.5. They had previously been at 82 something. The feed even has the EPG information that one would get on an OTA broadcast.
> 
> 
> I am HOPING that they are migrating the free QAM channels to numbers that make sense. They have traditionally parked the free QAM HD channels on 82 to 84.



I'll check tonight. I certainly hope they didnt. I use MythTV and it is a pain in the ass to configure the channels.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take ESPN2-HD over INHD2 any day!



Us non-sports people don't. INHD2 really brought out the colors and clariety.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting...looks like I'll have to run a scan for the changes. This is good, because I wasn't getting a strong enough signal for 82 to get anything. I ordered a couple of signal boosters, but am still waiting for them to come.



This change is just about mapping the channels to their 'real' numbers. The physical channels are probably not affected by this. So I don't think you will see any change reagarding your signal strength.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll check tonight. I certainly hope they didnt. I use MythTV and it is a pain in the ass to configure the channels.



ABC-HD and PBS-HD are both on their original channels, the actual frequency has not changed.


Comcast is probably forwarding the PSIP information from the station networks. The same thing is currently implemented with KTWB-DT and KCPQ-DT. Notice how KCPQ-DT and KTWB-DT are remapped to channel 13.1 and 22.1. Those channels are actualy on 81.1 and 81.2 but have been remapped by your TV because of PSIP information.


The PSIP is multiplexed into the HD signal and contains information about the channel like Program IDs, the current time, where the channel should be remapped to (4.1), the station callsign (KOMO-DT) and program information (Show titles, descriptions and show times). Comcast use to just forward partial PSIP information, it is nice to see they are converting more channels to transmit complete PSIP.


How far out does the program guide go? 2 hours? a day? 2 weeks? Back when I was using the PSIP information for my listings, comcast used to just transmit ~6 hours in advanced which is not enough. I switched to linux and my listings come from the internet now. Just curious.


-Nate


----------



## chris5977

The only bad part about the remaping is that my Samsung stand alone tuner simple will not get ABC or NBC anymore. It's a quirky box.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only bad part about the remaping is that my Samsung stand alone tuner simple will not get ABC or NBC anymore. It's a quirky box.



Is there a way to force your tuner to rescan for channels?


----------



## marosnax

so after the 5th time of my box freaking after the firmware the tech is comming out and replacing it. Though when I asked about getting a second box they said someone else has to come out. LAME but whateve I will just pick one up. Besides they said they would be out here tomorrow and I calleld the day before and it usually takes them a week.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so after the 5th time of my box freaking after the firmware the tech is comming out and replacing it.



Let us know if it's fixed, and whether the firmware on the new box is the same version that was dumped on us last week. I don't understand, if it's a firmware problem, why they can't just roll it back to the previous version for everyone.


----------



## sharding

The box I picked up yesterday seems better, *very tentatively*. It hasn't spontaneously rebooted yet, at least, and the previous one did it several times. However, I programmed a whole bunch of series recordings last night, and this morning it had forgotten about all but four of them. I re-entered them tonight. We'll see if they stick. It's possible that was an existing bug I'd just never seen before, I dunno. Seems less likely to be related to firmware than the random reboots were.


It also seems like this thing isn't great at figuring out what to do in the case of conflicts. This isn't a new issue, but having to re-program all of my shows again reminded me of it. I have a bunch of news-style shows (e.g. Larry King Live, The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, E! News, The Daily 10) for which I'd like to record each day's episode, and keep just that. These shows tend to rerun several times throughout the day. So the logical thing to do is to set it to "new only," "any time" (so I don't have to keep track of when it airs, and which one doesn't conflict with anything) and "keep last episode." However, some of these shows conflict. It seems that when it decides it can't record one airing, it isn't smart enough to pick up the next airing. I guess it's because that one isn't "new" anymore. But if I pick "new and reruns," it seems to want to record *every* airing, all day long. So if I look in "scheduled" right now, it looks like it's basically spending all day recording these shows over and over. So not only do I get conflicts with a bunch of other things I shouldn't be, but any live viewing I may want to do also is constantly getting interrupted with the box wanting to change channels to record yet another airing of something I already have. This whole thing is amazingly frustrating. I know some of it is probably a limitation of the guide data. TiVo has a problem with that too. But somehow, it's much less of a pain in the butt to work out on TiVo. I just program it, and it usually does the right thing. I feel like I'm having to try to figure out the under the covers logic going on in the Comcast box, and try to outwit it to get the result I want.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC-HD and PBS-HD are both on their original channels, the actual frequency has not changed.
> 
> 
> Comcast is probably forwarding the PSIP information from the station networks. The same thing is currently implemented with KTWB-DT and KCPQ-DT. Notice how KCPQ-DT and KTWB-DT are remapped to channel 13.1 and 22.1. Those channels are actualy on 81.1 and 81.2 but have been remapped by your TV because of PSIP information.
> 
> 
> The PSIP is multiplexed into the HD signal and contains information about the channel like Program IDs, the current time, where the channel should be remapped to (4.1), the station callsign (KOMO-DT) and program information (Show titles, descriptions and show times). Comcast use to just forward partial PSIP information, it is nice to see they are converting more channels to transmit complete PSIP.
> 
> 
> How far out does the program guide go? 2 hours? a day? 2 weeks? Back when I was using the PSIP information for my listings, comcast used to just transmit ~6 hours in advanced which is not enough. I switched to linux and my listings come from the internet now. Just curious.
> 
> 
> -Nate



Looks like about 6 hours worth of data to me.


Also, KIRO-SD has been mapped to 7.1 with EPG information, but not the HD channel (still at 84.1).


Maybe there are more channels with EPG info to come.







Well, one could hope...


-eric


----------



## gdeep

Last night 20/20 on KOMO was listed as HD program but it showed up in SD. This tells me that come september 15th wheel of fortune and jeopardy won't be in HD.

I hope I'm proved wrong come september 15th.


----------



## jhachey

As some of you have read in other threads, Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune will be going to HD in September. I emailed KOMO to ask about their plans for these shows and got the following response:


> Quote:
> At this time we will not be able to air it in HD because of the technology Sony will use to distribute the HD version. There are two separate HD formats, and they will not be using the same one used by all ABC affiliates.



I understand from other threads that Sony will distribute these shows in 1080i. KOMO-HD broadcasts in 720p. I assume this is the "format issue" discussed in KOMO's reply.


----------



## sharding

Is tonight's Seahawks game on KING really not going to be HD? I'm pissed enough that they're pre-empting The Office (which I care about more than even a regular Seahawks game, but making it pre-season adds insult to injury). But if they're also broadcasting it in SD, that really sucks.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is tonight's Seahawks game on KING really not going to be HD? I'm pissed enough that they're pre-empting The Office (which I care about more than even a regular Seahawks game, but making it pre-season adds insult to injury). But if they're also broadcasting it in SD, that really sucks.



The preseason Seahawks games this year have been SD, except for the NBC production of Sunday Night Football (which I forgot to mention when I originally posted this).


----------



## sharding

_Stupid question:_ Are most NFL games throughout the season SD? Should I only expect HD for the Super Bowl? Last season, I didn't have an HDTV (and I don't watch much NFL football anyway), so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## brownnet

All regular season NFL games are produced in HD, unless there is a truck problem with the network covering the game at a particular site.


As noted elsewhere, the Seahawks pay for production of preseason games, and they have chosen not to incur that extra expense.


----------



## highvista

I just found out that the original Star Trek has been re-mastered in HD, with all new digital effects, and that it will be out to syndication and broadcast starting September 16. With KSTW going HD on Comcast September 16, I'm wondering if it has picked up the series for our area. Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only bad part about the remaping is that my Samsung stand alone tuner simple will not get ABC or NBC anymore. It's a quirky box.



What model is it?


----------



## scenic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of the prior preseason Seahawks games this year have been SD.



The Seahawks were on Sunday Night Football in full HD a couple weeks ago. But all the rest of the pre season games are in SD.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scenic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Seahawks were on Sunday Night Football in full HD a couple weeks ago. But all the rest of the pre season games are in SD.



Obviously you're right, and I even watched part of that game. How quickly I forget, the older I get.


Of course, that was an NBC network production instead of a Seahawks local production.


scenic, thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *highvista* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just found out that the original Star Trek has been re-mastered in HD, with all new digital effects, and that it will be out to syndication and broadcast starting September 16. With KSTW going HD on Comcast September 16, I'm wondering if it has picked up the series for our area. Anyone have any news on this?





We at KSTW have the Star Trek series, however, there is no plan by the syndicator, Paramount, to distribute it to us in HD.


Almost all syndicated programming for TV stations across the country comes from a distribution clearinghouse by satellite called Pathfire. All Pathfire can support at this time is SD distribution. We are told there are plans to ramp up the system to carry HD programs for syndicated distribution but we're not there yet. Pathfire uses a store/forward file distrubution system in order to feed some 800 TV stations programming on a daily basis and not eat up a tremendous amount of bandwidth on the satellite system. HD distribution would tax that system for obvious reasons. It's the same reason why we at KSTW take CSI in syndication, but cant' get it in HD yet. Now that a sunset date of analog broadcasting has been set by Congress.....broadcasters and program distributors will have justification to work on HD distribution now.


RDiotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## drewba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All regular season NFL games are produced in HD, unless there is a truck problem with the network covering the game at a particular site.
> 
> 
> As noted elsewhere, the Seahawks pay for production of preseason games, and they have chosen not to incur that extra expense.



A lot of regular season games will be in HD, but not all of them.


Most FOX games will be HD, CBS will be doing 3 games per week in HD and I think that all NBC and ESPN games will be HD.


----------



## highvista




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We at KSTW have the Star Trek series, however, there is no plan by the syndicator, Paramount, to distribute it to us in HD.
> 
> 
> Almost all syndicated programming for TV stations across the country comes from a distribution clearinghouse by satellite called Pathfire. All Pathfire can support at this time is SD distribution. We are told there are plans to ramp up the system to carry HD programs for syndicated distribution but we're not there yet. Pathfire uses a store/forward file distrubution system in order to feed some 800 TV stations programming on a daily basis and not eat up a tremendous amount of bandwidth on the satellite system. HD distribution would tax that system for obvious reasons. It's the same reason why we at KSTW take CSI in syndication, but cant' get it in HD yet. Now that a sunset date of analog broadcasting has been set by Congress.....broadcasters and program distributors will have justification to work on HD distribution now.



Thanks much for the information. I appreciate it. Disappointing about the HD, but thanks for carrying the series, just the same.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the 18th, KSTW will start broadcasting in HD on 111..



Finally, I can ditch the antenna for good!


Thanks for keeping us updated on this battle for the last couple of years, Ron. And if Kathy's still PD, thank her too: I think I first spoke to her about this back in 2003 or so!


----------



## Tweak48

I'm considering it. Dish is wanting a lot of cash to upgrade my systems to HD, and I'm getting an offer I cant refuse from the big "C"


Ony problem is, when I last did Comcast, the 0-100 channels were analog, and very dirty in my location.


Has that changed???


Is everyone happy with their picture quality??


----------



## rickeame

Is there a reason channel 664 is not doing INHD tonight and is instead showing me HD NFL, SF vs. SD?


I wanted my Beer Nuts man.


----------



## sharding

I used to have DirecTV, but it was years ago (and two TVs ago), so I can't make a direct picture quality comparison. However, all of the channels are digital now (if you have a digital box), so analog PQ issues are gone. Of course, now there are digital PQ issues (mostly overcompression). And if the analog signal was poor for you, I'm not sure you'd get solid digital reception. You may need to fix whatever was causing that.


----------



## sastimac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So today my box restarted twice and one of the time was during weeds (thus making me very angry). Basically it lasted about a minute. The Box turned off then a bunch of eights came up on the cable box. After about 1minute\\it turned back on a then it took another 4 minutes till the time kicked in. Anyone else have this problem? I know it dosen't have anything to do if your recording or not since on the other ocasion I was not recording anything. I am probably going to call them tomorrow since they get too much money a month for this ****.



I've had the same problem on two DVR's, both 3412's.


----------



## sharding

So far so good on my latest replacement, at least with respect to spontaneous reboots. Of course, it's demonstrating other problems I've never seen before. But they're all less annoying than the problems the previous boxes had, so I'm planning to keep this one for now.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a reason channel 664 is not doing INHD tonight and is instead showing me HD NFL, SF vs. SD?
> 
> 
> I wanted my Beer Nuts man.



I love that show and Three Sheets!


Anyway, is anyone else having a problem with the HD NFL broadcast on 664? It seems every few minutes it breaks up. Sure it is nice they're giving us HD sports but it is annoying that 1) it's pre-empting regular programming and 2) it's a bad feed.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweak48* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering it. Dish is wanting a lot of cash to upgrade my systems to HD, and I'm getting an offer I cant refuse from the big "C"
> 
> 
> Ony problem is, when I last did Comcast, the 0-100 channels were analog, and very dirty in my location.
> 
> 
> Has that changed???
> 
> 
> Is everyone happy with their picture quality??



Same as you, I switched from Dish to Comcast this spring prompted by that great deal from Comcast and the expense associated with upgrading to HD with Dish.


You'll find that all the channels in the sub 100 range are now digital. On a large screen HD, you'll find them decent at best in quality. Secondly, if you had DVR with Dish Network, you'll be sorely disappointed with the crap Motorola/Microsoft box being passed off as cutting edge technology equipment. The 4 year old dish network DVR was far superior.


But...It's way cheaper than Dish during the promo.


----------



## Weil

I traded my dead Motorola STB at the Auburn office for a new one and they offered to upgrade me from digital classic to digital plus for one year at NO charge. I turned it down as there is no HD in these channels. sam


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweak48* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering it. Dish is wanting a lot of cash to upgrade my systems to HD, and I'm getting an offer I cant refuse from the big "C"
> 
> 
> Ony problem is, when I last did Comcast, the 0-100 channels were analog, and very dirty in my location.
> 
> 
> Has that changed???
> 
> 
> Is everyone happy with their picture quality??



I was with dish and directv since 1999 and got a deal in the mail to try comcast and after watching comparing comcast to dish I cancelled dish the very next day. The pic quality on hd was not even close. Same as with the regular digital channels. You will not be dissapointed with the pic quality if you go comcast.


Also the upfront costs for leasing a hd dvr receiver from dish is a joke.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was with dish and directv since 1999 and got a deal in the mail to try comcast and after watching comparing comcast to dish I cancelled dish the very next day. The pic quality on hd was not even close. Same as with the regular digital channels. You will not be dissapointed with the pic quality if you go comcast.
> 
> 
> Also the upfront costs for leasing a hd dvr receiver from dish is a joke.



Your Comcast evaluation is only good for where you live.


Their service is bad at my house and 2 other relative's homes.


It really varies by where you are located and the quality of their plant serving your area.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I traded my dead Motorola STB at the Auburn office for a new one and they offered to upgrade me from digital classic to digital plus for one year at NO charge. I turned it down as there is no HD in these channels. sam



Why did you turn down free service upgrade for a year? While I agree, digital plus doesn't offer very much, it does offer a bunch of Encore movie channels. Granted they are SD, but still, free is free.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I traded my dead Motorola STB at the Auburn office for a new one and they offered to upgrade me from digital classic to digital plus for one year at NO charge. I turned it down as there is no HD in these channels. sam



You should've taken advantage of the opportunity to get a DVR.


----------



## ABHD

Quote:

Originally Posted by ABHD

How do you tell what type of system we are on? I hear people say they are on a 750 mhz system, or a 550 mhz system etc... Anybody know what type of system we are on here in Seattle? How do you find this info out? Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a reference to the system's highest usable frequency. I'm reasonably certain that the Seattle system's an 800 MHz system, although the highest channel I remember seeing activity (digital) on is 121.



Thanks, I really wish we were on a 800 MHZ system because that would mean they could add a lot more HD, but I just looked up how to find this out, and if I'm reading the info correctly then it says we are on a 550 MHZ system( at least in my neighborhood ) which is probably why we haven't seen UHD, MHD, etc added in our area.


I've been reading that Portland, Or, Tuscon Az, Utah, SF Bay Area, and other areas in the west have all been getting these new HD channels added this month and was curious as to why we have not, and it looks like we need more bandwidth.







I hope they will upgrade us soon.


Not sure if I'm interpreting the info correctly, but I read that a 550 MHZ system can have a spread from 50 MHZ to 600 MHZ. When I go to the channel status info (d06) on my 3412 I see tuner one has 573MHZ and tuner 2 has 597MHZ which is supposedly how you tell what mhz your system is. Therefore, I assume we are on a 550MHZ system since it falls below 600. Can anyone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I go to the channel status info (d06) on my 3412 I see tuner one has 573MHZ and tuner 2 has 597MHZ which is supposedly how you tell what mhz your system is. Therefore, I assume we are on a 550MHZ system since it falls below 600. Can anyone correct me if I'm wrong?



The CHANNEL status simply indicates the frequency of the last channel tuned to. If you change the channel and look again, the status will change.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm interpreting the info correctly, but I read that a 550 MHZ system can have a spread from 50 MHZ to 600 MHZ. When I go to the channel status info (d06) on my 3412 I see tuner one has 573MHZ and tuner 2 has 597MHZ which is supposedly how you tell what mhz your system is. Therefore, I assume we are on a 550MHZ system since it falls below 600. Can anyone correct me if I'm wrong?



Check out this link I Googled up:

http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html 


Channel 121 is the highest I've seen in active use, which sits around 775MHz, only four channels off 800MHz (Channel 125.)


573MHz is the upper end of Channel 82, where the KCTS digitals and KOMO-HD live.


597MHz is the upper end of Channel 86, although I'm not sure which encrypted services actually live there.


I think what the point of confusion here might be that both frequency and system capacity are expressed in MHz. Channel 2 (55.25MHz) is where Comcast's analogue begins, and Channel 78 (547.25MHz) is where Comcast's analogue ends. (Channels 95-99 are actually between Channels 6 and 14, spectrum-wise.) This is essentially a 500MHz spread. It ignores, however, the seven return channels (below Channel 2, spectrum-wise) that carry return data (cable box, cable modem, voice) to the headend, which dip down to 7000kHz, and the digital services, which reach nearly up to Channel 125 (800MHz).


----------



## mr_smooth

I cannot believe that KOMO is not showing the Notre Dame game in HD!!!! If ANYTHING should be in HD, it should be football. Come on KOMO get your act together!


----------



## mr_smooth

OK now they turned on the HD. Looks like someone was sleeping in the control room there.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for this info? Enough to move it out of rumor status?



Yup. I handle all of KCTS's encoders and can confirm that KCTS will drop this kids service on 9-2 effective 1500 on September 28th. At that time the HD service will become 24 hours.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The CHANNEL status simply indicates the frequency of the last channel tuned to. If you change the channel and look again, the status will change.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this link I Googled up:
> 
> http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html
> 
> 
> Channel 121 is the highest I've seen in active use, which sits around 775MHz, only four channels off 800MHz (Channel 125.)



Ah thanks for the info and link, I was confused on what to read from the diagnostics menu. I was following directions someone put up on a Broadbandreports cable forum on how to look up the system bandwidth on a motorola box.


----------



## stinkfeetmcgee

Anyone know why when I look forward in the Microsoft guide to next Monday (Sept 10th) the Seahawks vs Lions game does not say "HD" in the description? Game starts at 10:00am on KCPQDT 113.


Is this game in HD or not?


----------



## afinegold

A couple of questions from a newbie to HD and to Comcast digital:


1 - How do I know for sure if a program is being broadcast in HD? While I can press a button on my new 50" Panasonic 1080i plasma remote to see the supposed broadcast resolution of the picture, I'm not sure that just because it says 1080i that it's necessarily an HD broadcast. Case in point, several people commented here a few days ago that last week's Seahawks game wasn't broadcast in HD, but when I was watching it and checked the broadcast resolution of channel 105, the TV display showed 1080i, whereas channel 5 showed the usual 480i. And the picture quality looked better on channel 105 too. So how does one know for sure if it's HD or not? Hopefully there's a better way than looking for a screen logo or a newspaper entry.


2 - My Panasonic plasma has a built-in QAM tuner, and in the couple of weeks I had it before the Comcast cable box (3412) was installed, I played around with the various QAM channels and, using the list of Comcast box channels on their website, even tried to make a list showing which QAM channel corresponds to which mapped channel. I've had a problem doing that, mainly because some of the QAM channels seem to operate some times but not at other times and/or seem to jump around. For example, some of the QAM channel 101 series, such 101.3, .4, .7, .11, etc. show up sometimes--but not consistently. Sometimes 101.3 and .5 will be playing, sometimes it's 101.4 and .11, etc. I guess one of my bottom line questions here is whether, now that I have the STB, should I just give up on the QAM stations because they are all duplicated on the mapped STB channels, or are there some QAM channels that I might receive that I don't receive on the STB. I have the Comcast Plus service.


Any thought on either of these matters, anyone?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afinegold* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A couple of questions from a newbie to HD and to Comcast digital:
> 
> 
> 1 - How do I know for sure if a program is being broadcast in HD?



If you select 1080i or 720p for your box's HD output, that's what you'll see for 105 regardless of whether it's HD or not. A good clue is the display aspect ratio, which would be 16x9 for HD and 4x3 for SD (assuming normal setup). What you see for 5 would depend on your override settings. Sometimes you'll get 16x9 without true HD, such as when the coverage is done with handheld lower resolution cameras.


----------



## marosnax

So comcast gave me a new box it took the tech guy 10 mins to get it working but it works now and has been going good. Now they better show me some more HD channels and i will truely be a happy customer.


----------



## afinegold

Wareagle, not sure how to select the resolution on my Comcast 3412 box as you mention. I don't see that option in any of the Menu settings. How do I check to see what it's set at and to change it if appropriate?


Thanks for the other tips also. I'm now noticing the 4s3 vs. 16s9 aspect ratio differences on channels 104, 105, 107, etc. Thanks.


Al--


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far so good on my latest replacement, at least with respect to spontaneous reboots. Of course, it's demonstrating other problems I've never seen before. But they're all less annoying than the problems the previous boxes had, so I'm planning to keep this one for now.



Ok, retracted. It just sponatenously rebooted. I am so pissed off at this garbage that I can barely describe it. They said that if I have another DVR problem, they're going to have to send out a tech, which seems absolutely ridiculous, since a firmware bug is not going to be fixed by an onsite tech.


Also, The Office is in SD on 105 right now (probably KING's fault, not Comcast's).


Sigh.


----------



## sharding

BTW, can someone explain why the TV stations even have to manually switch between HD and SD? It seems that the technology to make that switch automatically (based on the format of the source) shouldn't be terribly difficult to develop. Obviously human error often causes programs to be shown in the wrong format (The Office tonight, the Notre Dame game last night, etc.). I don't see why they can't just eliminate the human factor from that piece of the equation.


----------



## marosnax

Well I can deal with the office in SD since I don't watch it, still annoyning since windfall is on next and it better not be in SD or I will be so mad.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afinegold* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wareagle, not sure how to select the resolution on my Comcast 3412 box as you mention. I don't see that option in any of the Menu settings. How do I check to see what it's set at and to change it if appropriate?



See this Wikipedia section: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_..._User_Settings


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afinegold* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For example, some of the QAM channel 101 series, such 101.3, .4, .7, .11, etc. show up sometimes--but not consistently. Sometimes 101.3 and .5 will be playing, sometimes it's 101.4 and .11, etc.



Channels 93, 94, 100, and 101 are the OnDemand streams of other subscribers on your node. (If you view something from your box, OnDemand, then go to your QAM-capable set, you'll find your stream on one of those channels.) They're inconsistent by nature. (Channel 121 is also involved, and delivers the "Thank you for choosing Comcast" splashscreens.)


Post #7146 has the latest listing of the "static" QAM channels.


----------



## ssbkt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afinegold* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 - My Panasonic plasma has a built-in QAM tuner, and in the couple of weeks I had it before the Comcast cable box (3412) was installed, I played around with the various QAM channels and, using the list of Comcast box channels on their website, even tried to make a list showing which QAM channel corresponds to which mapped channel. I've had a problem doing that, mainly because some of the QAM channels seem to operate some times but not at other times and/or seem to jump around. For example, some of the QAM channel 101 series, such 101.3, .4, .7, .11, etc. show up sometimes--but not consistently. Sometimes 101.3 and .5 will be playing, sometimes it's 101.4 and .11, etc. I guess one of my bottom line questions here is whether, now that I have the STB, should I just give up on the QAM stations because they are all duplicated on the mapped STB channels, or are there some QAM channels that I might receive that I don't receive on the STB. I have the Comcast Plus service.
> 
> 
> Any thought on either of these matters, anyone?



As far as I can tell, the channels in the 90's (93.x, 94.x) and 100's (100.x, 101.x) are my neighbors Pay per view or On Demand broadcasts. It has become a new family night activity to sit down on a Friday or Saturday night and see what movies our neighbors are watching. We've seen some new movies this way.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also called comcast yesterday and the rep told me that they are planning to move channel 74 (channel guide) to digital tier which should free up bandwidth to add new hd channel soon.
> 
> 
> I would like to see UHD first then MHD....and hopefully channel 11 (KSTW i think) to digital tier.



I would like to see these added as well and hope they are working on it. I recently wrote an email to Comcast about it, don't know if it will help or not.... have not got a response so far.


The thing that motivated me to write them was that the other day, just for the hell of it, I put my old address into the Comcast site to see what the channel lineup was from where I lived when I was younger. I didn't expect to see much of a HD lineup since this place is out in the middle of nowhere in farm country north of good old Junction City, Oregon.


Well, as it turns out, they got more HD than I do here







LOL, it was rather suprising to me at first, but they have basically our same channel lineup with the addtion of MHD, INHD2 with UHD coming later this month.


Since Oregon isn't all that far from here, I hope this is a sign that these channels will be added here soon too.


----------



## marosnax

So new update my new replacement box RESET again at the exact same time on the exact same channel on the exact same night. That now means my new box has done the autorest twice in 4 days. Going to have call comcast again and I don't know how they will replace it now since I start school tomorrow.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So new update my new replacement box RESET again at the exact same time on the exact same channel on the exact same night. That now means my new box has done the autorest twice in 4 days. Going to have call comcast again and I don't know how they will replace it now since I start school tomorrow.



It doesn't sound like replacement is the answer.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssbkt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the channels in the 90's (93.x, 94.x) and 100's (100.x, 101.x) are my neighbors Pay per view or On Demand broadcasts. It has become a new family night activity to sit down on a Friday or Saturday night and see what movies our neighbors are watching. We've seen some new movies this way.



So let me get this straight: are you saying that On Demand comes over the cable unencrypted? So if my neighbor orders up Big Booties, Volume 8*, and I have a TV with a QAM tuner (which I do) I can see it?


* Not that I would want to, of course. That was just....um...an example.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like replacement is the answer.



I agree, replacement isn't the answer. However, I think that people need to keep calling, complaining, and jumping through Comcast's hoops to prove that there's really a problem. Comcast is quite content to blame problems on individual boxes or setups. They'll keep swapping boxes, send out techs who can't do anything and blame issues on the subscriber's TV or splitters. It's especially easy for them to dismiss a problem if people aren't willing to go through their (admittedly lame) "troubleshooting" steps. But if they're confronted with an ongoing stream of people all having the same problem, none of which are solved by swapping boxes or sending out techs, eventually they're going to have to really solve it.


Please don't suffer in silence. At least call them up and tell them you're having the problem, so it's on the record.


----------



## rdiotte


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally, I can ditch the antenna for good!
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated on this battle for the last couple of years, Ron. And if Kathy's still PD, thank her too: I think I first spoke to her about this back in 2003 or so!



*It's now official....the start date for Comcast to carry CW11 on the HD tier (ch.111) is Tuesday, September 19th, 2006.











RDiotte

CE, KSTW CW11*


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: are you saying that On Demand comes over the cable unencrypted? So if my neighbor orders up Big Booties, Volume 8*, and I have a TV with a QAM tuner (which I do) I can see it?
> 
> 
> * Not that I would want to, of course. That was just....um...an example.



Maybe, In addition to my cablecard equiped Sony TV I have a FusionLite HDTV tuner card in my PC. I have gotten hardcore porn on occasion. Since the tuner card doesn't decrypt your QAM TV tuner might see it also. You'll probably only get it sporadically, since it switches around.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's now official....the start date for Comcast to carry CW11 on the HD tier (ch.111) is Tuesday, September 19th, 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW CW11*



Thank you for the great news.







Finally, we can say Comcast broadcasts *ALL* the local channels in HD.










-eric


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally, we can say Comcast broadcasts *ALL* the local channels in HD.



I thought it meant we can start complaining about not getting CBC in HD.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe, In addition to my cablecard equiped Sony TV I have a FusionLite HDTV tuner card in my PC. I have gotten hardcore porn on occasion. Since the tuner card doesn't decrypt your QAM TV tuner might see it also. You'll probably only get it sporadically, since it switches around.



I think what you are seeing is when someone orders ondemand porn, it kind of sneaks into the QAM channels unencrypted, I think anywhere between 94 and 110. Heres to your pervert neighbors! The reason I think it is ondemand, is it sometimes fast forwards and rewinds. I've watched it occasionally when I had my QAM tuner. Extremely rarely could I watch a whole show without it cutting out.


----------



## Mike777

When I was watching all the college games on Saturday, occasionally they would show clips from a game being broadcast on FSN. I was teased and intrigued that the logo said FSN-HD.


When are we going to get FSN-HD? I doubt every game, or even many games would be in HD, but the digital part would probably help all by itself.


----------



## sharding

Yeah, I'm itching for FSN-HD also. Last week, I was lucky enough that my team's game was on KOMO in HD, but it would be great to get more HD games this season. Unfortunately, I'm not expecting it any time soon. It seems like we usually hear rumors about new channels quite a while before we actually get them, and I haven't even heard any rumors about FSN-HD...


----------



## sparta1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's now official....the start date for Comcast to carry CW11 on the HD tier (ch.111) is Tuesday, September 19th, 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW CW11*




Any idea what channel, for us that still have all of the HD channels in the 80's and 90s, such as CBS on 84.1? Will it be the same 79.9 that the SD version of CW11 is on? If so that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## synch22

I am basic user with QAM tuner that is looking to go cablke card with an upgrade to digital. Can i still use my Tivo for the basic cable channels with aa cable card? Or will it make the tivo non usable? Can u use hd dvr with the cable card or do you need a box??


----------



## marosnax

SO Good News a comcast phone representative gave me a solid answer.


She told me that if you have your box pluged in to a surge proteector or like in my cause my AV Receiver it can cause it to reset itself cause of the whatever. So anyway she told me to plug it directly into the wall, and even if it surges they will replace the box. So if it stops reseting I will be happy.


Though can anyone give me a reason I shouldn't switch to dish and if it is better than comcast, the money is not the problem I dont mind paying comcast the higher price since they make stuff simplier, but does dish make everything better even though you have to pay 200 for a HD DVR.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She told me that if you have your box pluged in to a surge proteector or like in my cause my AV Receiver it can cause it to reset itself cause of the whatever. So anyway she told me to plug it directly into the wall, and even if it surges they will replace the box. So if it stops reseting I will be happy.



This is bogus. I find it unlikely that running the box through a surge protector would cause this, but even if it could, that is *not* the cause of all of the recent trouble. At least, not of mine.


First of all, I do have mine plugged directly into the wall, and it's been resetting regularly. (Three boxes in a row now).


Second, none of this ever happened until immediately after the firmware update, and now it's happening regularly.


Third, there are some actions I can now take that almost always result in a reset, when they never did before.


If this fixes it for you, that's great. But from my perspective, blaming it on a surge protector isn't any better than blaming it on splitters or the TV (both of which have been tried on me so far -- yes, one rep blamed it on my TV). I feel like they have a short list of problems that they think can cause issues, and there's no room for considering other possibilities.


----------



## marosnax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is bogus. I find it unlikely that running the box through a surge protector would cause this, but even if it could, that is *not* the cause of all of the recent trouble. At least, not of mine.
> 
> 
> First of all, I do have mine plugged directly into the wall, and it's been resetting regularly. (Three boxes in a row now).
> 
> 
> Second, none of this ever happened until immediately after the firmware update, and now it's happening regularly.
> 
> 
> Third, there are some actions I can now take that almost always result in a reset, when they never did before.
> 
> 
> If this fixes it for you, that's great. But from my perspective, blaming it on a surge protector isn't any better than blaming it on splitters or the TV (both of which have been tried on me so far -- yes, one rep blamed it on my TV). I feel like they have a short list of problems that they think can cause issues, and there's no room for considering other possibilities.



Well I am trying to be optimistic about it maybe I will get lucky but I still have a tech comming out on saturday. If it happens again I will call and I only have room for a couple more of these episodes before I get my HDTV somwhere else.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is bogus. ...



Agreed on all points. Time for a Comcastic firmware rollback.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought it meant we can start complaining about not getting CBC in HD.



Oh man, I would kill to get that channel in HD... But somehow, I doubt we're going to see a Canadian channel take priority on hard sought bandwidth over any other home grown channels.


But one can always hope, especially if it could happen before the next Olympics!










-eric


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But one can always hope, especially if it could happen before the next Olympics!



Won't do a lick of good. CTV/TSN has the Canadian rights to the Vancouver Olympics. (Last I looked, anyhow. I'd love to be wrong.) I'll be happy if we even GET that when the time comes, much LESS in HD. The idea of watching NBC's crap tape-delayed coverage of an Olympics happening three hours up the road from me makes me ill.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I feel like they have a short list of problems that they think can cause issues, and there's no room for considering other possibilities.



Comcast's M.O. when it comes to customer support has always been to put the user through a series of really inconvenient tests (crawling behind the set, rerouting your computer network to plug directly into the cable modem, locating the power plug to cycle the power, etc), which either buys them time for whatever intermittent issue to disappear on its own (until next time), or gets the user to balk, at which point they can say "well, if you're not willing to do that, there's nothing we can do. Thanks for calling!"


This sounds like no exception.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Won't do a lick of good. CTV/TSN has the Canadian rights to the Vancouver Olympics.



That raises another question altogether: why does Comcast in Whatcom County have CTV and CBC, while the rest of us have only CBC?


And, yes, I expect them both in HD, too.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> which either buys them time for whatever intermittent issue to disappear on its own (until next time), or gets the user to balk, at which point they can say "well, if you're not willing to do that, there's nothing we can do. Thanks for calling!"



Funny, that exact thing happened to me with my HSI last week. I got home, and the Internet connection was out (no "online" light on the modem). This has happened a few times in the past, and generally resolved itself before I got annoyed enough to call. But last Monday, I called and it turned out to be a known outage in the area (though they didn't tell me that until I'd spent 10 minutes jumping through troubleshooting hoops for them). So, when it went out again Thursday (I think), I called them up right away.


The guy argued with me for a while, and finally told me that there's nothing they can do for me unless I can prove that the problem persists with *no splitters* at all in the line. So that means I have to either take the modem outside, to where the cable comes in from the street, or I have to go buy an adaptor to plug the two long pieces of cable together without the splitter in-line. After going back and forth with him for a while, I finally gave up and said, "fine. I'll take the modem outside, and then I'll call you back when it still doesn't work."


Of course, after I hung up with him, and before I got a chance to even unplug the modem, it started working again. So now, they probably have a record that I called in, argued about doing the troubleshooting, and then never called back to report a continuing problem (the assumption being that eliminating the splitter did fix the problem after all).


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So now, they probably have a record that I called in, argued about doing the troubleshooting, and then never called back to report a continuing problem (the assumption being that eliminating the splitter did fix the problem after all).



Oh, you bet. Closed resolved. Boy, those Comcast reps are master troubleshooters!


----------



## mickdw

So here's an interesting Bug with my 3412 after the update.


If I record a program and then start watching the same program later while its still recording. At the exact moment the recording stops it reboots every time.


Once it comes back up the recording is still there but I have to start at the beginning.


This is kind of a pain but it's an improvement over the FF/ REW issue thats pretty much gone away at this point.


Anyone else seen this?


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I record a program and then start watching the same program later while its still recording. At the exact moment the recording stops it reboots every time.



Yes, mine reboots under that circumstance.


It also reboots if I push "channel up" or "channel down" while watching a recorded show (I discovered that one accidentally, so I don't know if it's new).


----------



## scottiemc24

FSN-HD rumors anyone?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, mine reboots under that circumstance.
> 
> 
> It also reboots if I push "channel up" or "channel down" while watching a recorded show (I discovered that one accidentally, so I don't know if it's new).



Mine was rebooting under various types of OnDemand access last night. It's probably doing it now, just because I'm writing about it.


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, mine reboots under that circumstance.
> 
> 
> It also reboots if I push "channel up" or "channel down" while watching a recorded show (I discovered that one accidentally, so I don't know if it's new).



I think mine does that to.


I meant to hit the volume the first time it happened.


Hows your FF/REW?


That problem seems OK except once after it rebooted itself it reverted to the old behaviour for a few minutes then fixed itself.


----------



## sharding

My FF/REW seem ok. But I'm kind of afraid to do much with them, since it seems like stressing the box in any way makes it behave badly.


----------



## kharvel

Hello all,


I am using a HTPC and I am thinking of moving from analog to QAM clear. I would really like to go HD through QAM clear but what stopped me was the assumption that extended basic channels like TBS, Sci-Fi, TNT, Lifetime, AMC, ESPN, et al are not available unencrypted through QAM clear.


I am currently with Comcast in Renton (KE Nodes) and I was wondering if the basic extended channels are available in the QAM clear. If so then I can go ahead and purchase a QAM tuner for my HTPC and finally ditch the PVR150 analog tuner.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I am using a HTPC and I am thinking of moving from analog to QAM clear. I would really like to go HD through QAM clear but what stopped me was the assumption that extended basic channels like TBS, Sci-Fi, TNT, Lifetime, AMC, ESPN, et al are not available unencrypted through QAM clear.
> 
> 
> I am currently with Comcast in Renton (KE Nodes) and I was wondering if the basic extended channels are available in the QAM clear. If so then I can go ahead and purchase a QAM tuner for my HTPC and finally ditch the PVR150 analog tuner.



1. They aren't, but even if they were, Comcast could pull the plug at any moment they choose, as the only channels they're mandated to provide in the clear are the HD channels.


2. Do a lot of research regarding QAM tuners and HTPC support. My personal experience was abysmal (bad hardware + REALLY BAD software). I finally opted for using MCE with the firewire hook-up to a 6200 and never looked back since I got it to work to record local HD channels. I hope you'll have better luck than me...


-eric


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I've seen conflicting answers regarding whether the lower channels (2-99) are digital or analog in Seattle.



I live in Bothell and currently use Comcast analog cable. I have 2 Tivos and a ReplayTV which I love being able to connect without a STB.


I am considering switching to Comcast digital cable in or to more easily access HD content. If Comcast broadcasts 2-99 in digital I would have to think long and hard about making the switch.


Can someone give me a definitive answer? Thx


----------



## Dreamwriter

So, what HD channel is Comcast going to drop to add 11? Anyone know?


Man, I wish they could fix their bandwidth or whatever problem is holding up all the great HD channels we're missing. It's a travesty that tiny little Millenium gets more/better HD channels than Comcast!


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, you bet. Closed resolved. Boy, those Comcast reps are master troubleshooters!



Nah, you just have to lie...


Q: 'Do you have your cable modem hooked up to a router?'

(Of course I do you dumbass!)


A: "No, direct to my PC"


Q: 'Please power cycle your modem'


A: "Ok, just a sec... It's booting up now, flashing lights, oops, cable light is still off... "(Though, I generally will do a power cycle prior to calling)


Basically, since I am not a moron, I just skip all the annoying things, so they can give me the shaft sooner (; And then I get the lovely response:


'Ok, we'll send a technician out in a week, sometime between 10am and 7pm'


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen conflicting answers regarding whether the lower channels (2-99) are digital or analog in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Bothell and currently use Comcast analog cable. I have 2 Tivos and a ReplayTV which I love being able to connect without a STB.
> 
> 
> I am considering switching to Comcast digital cable in or to more easily access HD content. If Comcast broadcasts 2-99 in digital I would have to think long and hard about making the switch.
> 
> 
> Can someone give me a definitive answer? Thx



The picture you're currently getting is analog.

Comcast simulcasts all of those channels in digital, so when you start using a Comcast CableCard or Set-Top Box the device will map to the digital versions of those channels instead of the analog version.

The only people who see analog are people who do not have a CableCard or Set Top Box from Comcast.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I record a program and then start watching the same program later while its still recording. At the exact moment the recording stops it reboots every time.



Comcast was just here to swap boxes for this issue, although for me it didn't have to be the same program -- any old program would do. I could look at the recording schedule for the evening, and plan my viewing schedule around the crash I knew would be coming 2 minutes after a recorded show ended. That started about a week ago, right after the firmware update. So they carted away my 3412.


Now I've got an old 6412 Phase II box, just like I started with a year ago. The installer told me they had sent all their 3412's back to Motorola, and that I should periodically check with the Comcast Store to see when the replacements come in.


I'm leaning more towards checking with Tivo to see when the Series 3 comes out.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The installer told me they had sent all their 3412's back to Motorola, and that I should periodically check with the Comcast Store to see when the replacements come in.



Now *that* is interesting. I'm not sure it excites me a lot, but it's nice to see a different answer. The 6412 has DVI (rather than HDMI), right? I guess I'd have to go to component, or go buy a DVI->HDMI cable if I swap to a 6412.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards checking with Tivo to see when the Series 3 comes out.



I'm right with you. In fact, I think I'll wait until next week to see if the TiVo annoucement comes before I go get a 6412. The 3412 I have right now is still rebooting randomly, but not as much as the last one I had (of course, it *just* did it as I was writing this).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now *that* is interesting. I'm not sure it excites me a lot, but it's nice to see a different answer. The 6412 has DVI (rather than HDMI), right? I guess I'd have to go to component, or go buy a DVI->HDMI cable if I swap to a 6412.



The 6412 Phase III has HDMI, but the others have DVI.


I wonder if I should complain about the 3412 and get someone else's recycled 6412 (or mine!), or wait. When is the recall?


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The picture you're currently getting is analog.
> 
> Comcast simulcasts all of those channels in digital, so when you start using a Comcast CableCard or Set-Top Box the device will map to the digital versions of those channels instead of the analog version.
> 
> The only people who see analog are people who do not have a CableCard or Set Top Box from Comcast.



Sorry to be so dense, but does that mean I cannot use a regular TV or VCR/DVR without a STB/CC/etc? Tell me it ain't so


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so dense, but does that mean I cannot use a regular TV or VCR/DVR without a STB/CC/etc? Tell me it ain't so



It ain't so. That's currnetly one of the benifits of cable over satellite. How long that remains "it ain't so" is speculative. It WILL eventually go away, but for now, don't worry.


----------



## kharvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The picture you're currently getting is analog.
> 
> Comcast simulcasts all of those channels in digital, so when you start using a Comcast CableCard or Set-Top Box the device will map to the digital versions of those channels instead of the analog version.
> 
> The only people who see analog are people who do not have a CableCard or Set Top Box from Comcast.



OK, I am getting more confused here. If Comcast simulcasts all analog channels in digital then does it mean that the analog channels are available in QAM clear? Please be clear what you mean by "digital". Is it digital QAM ENCRYPTED or digital QAM clear? Thanks.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I am getting more confused here. If Comcast simulcasts all analog channels in digital then does it mean that the analog channels are available in QAM clear? Please be clear what you mean by "digital". Is it digital QAM ENCRYPTED or digital QAM clear? Thanks.



Only the channels that are on limited cable are simulcast digitally unencrypted. All the extended basic channels like sci-fi or ESPN are encrypted. If you want to get them on a computer you have to use the analog versions.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: are you saying that On Demand comes over the cable unencrypted? So if my neighbor orders up Big Booties, Volume 8*, and I have a TV with a QAM tuner (which I do) I can see it?
> 
> 
> * Not that I would want to, of course. That was just....um...an example.



Yes, I believe this is currently a limitation of the technology Comcast uses for Ondemand (which they license from SeaChange International). OnDemand programs are stored on big servers at the comcast office. When you request a program, it's transmitted over fiber (using TCP/IP I believe) to your local "neighborhood node", each of which serves up to several hundred homes. The local node encodes the program onto an available digital cable (QAM) channel, selected from a pool of channels reserved for OnDemand use. The local nodes apparently don't have the ability to perform real-time encryption on each channel, handshake with your local box to give it the decryption keys, etc. - so it's transmitted in the clear. Anyone else connected to that same local node would be able to see the OnDemand program, if they have their own QAM tuner and know what channels to tune to.


The other option comcast *could* use is to "pre-encrypt" all of the OnDemand shows, but I believe that would require storage of two copies of every show on their servers, and would complicate FF/REW "trick play" stuff.


Over the next few years I expect Comcast will end up using TCP/IP all the way to your set-top box, making individual session encryption a lot easier.


----------



## tluxon

Is anybody with the Motorola 3412 DVR *not* getting random reboots? Mine's been working pretty well for the most part ever since I left my JVC 40k DVHS plugged into the firewire and turned on, but over the last week or so it reboots several times a night. At least half the time it's right near the top of the hour.


Firewire captures have been hit and miss.


Tim


----------



## scottiemc24

FSN-HD Update?


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The local nodes apparently don't have the ability to perform real-time encryption on each channel, handshake with your local box to give it the decryption keys, etc. - so it's transmitted in the clear. Anyone else connected to that same local node would be able to see the OnDemand program, if they have their own QAM tuner and know what channels to tune to.



Okay, then here's my followup question, because now I'm interested in this from the technical side in addition to the curiosity of being able to snoop on my neighbors: so let's say I come across this show my neighbor is watching on my QAM tuner. And my neighbor decides that he needs to pause to raid the fridge, or he doesn't like this scene so he wants to fast-forward ahead, or he had no idea that pr0n star could do that with a zucchini and he wants to see that again. What happens to what I'm watching? Am I basically at the mercy of what he's doing with the remote?


----------



## kharvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, then here's my followup question, because now I'm interested in this from the technical side in addition to the curiosity of being able to snoop on my neighbors: so let's say I come across this show my neighbor is watching on my QAM tuner. And my neighbor decides that he needs to pause to raid the fridge, or he doesn't like this scene so he wants to fast-forward ahead, or he had no idea that pr0n star could do that with a zucchini and he wants to see that again. What happens to what I'm watching? Am I basically at the mercy of what he's doing with the remote?



Yeah, that is pretty much what happens. You are basically witnessing your neighbor's TV watching habits, right down to his/her Rew/FF/Pause behavior.


----------



## kharvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only the channels that are on limited cable are simulcast digitally unencrypted. All the extended basic channels like sci-fi or ESPN are encrypted. If you want to get them on a computer you have to use the analog versions.



What's the point of encrypting the extended basis channels in the digital if they are already available in the clear in analog? Is this Comcast's way in forcing subscribers to get set-top boxes? This makes even less sense when you consider that none of the extended basic channels are available in HD (as far as I know).


Set-top box is a 4-letter word in the HTPC world. Thank heavens analog is still available.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the point of encrypting the extended basis channels in the digital if they are already available in the clear in analog? Is this Comcast's way in forcing subscribers to get set-top boxes? This makes even less sense when you consider that none of the extended basic channels are available in HD (as far as I know).
> 
> 
> Set-top box is a 4-letter word in the HTPC world. Thank heavens analog is still available.



They are only available in analog if you subscribe to extended basic. You don't receive them, if you only subscribe to limited basic. Therefore only channels that are part of limited basic are in the clear.


----------



## kharvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are only available in analog if you subscribe to extended basic. You don't receive them, if you only subscribe to limited basic. Therefore only channels that are part of limited basic are in the clear.



Yes I understand that. What I am trying to say is that if a channel is currently available in analog (as part of the extended basic analog package), then it should also be available in QAM clear.


Ideal situation:

Purchase limited basic analog = get limited basic in QAM clear.


Purchase extended basic analog = get extended basic in QAM clear.


Right now, I am paying for extended basic analog but I am getting only limited basic in QAM clear. Why is Comcast encrypting extended basic in QAM when it is available in the clear in analog?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now, I am paying for extended basic analog but I am getting only limited basic in QAM clear. Why is Comcast encrypting extended basic in QAM when it is available in the clear in analog?



Because they are greedy bastards and want you to rent STBs from them. If they provided the digital channels you paid for in the clear (and they have been doing this just fine for years with analog, now haven't they?) then you could use a Myth or MCE DVR that actually worked. Comcast would rather give you no options but to rent a defective DVR with no 30 second skip that reboots constantly and shows you advertisments.


Who would rent a 3412 from Comcast if there was any competition what-so-over? But there is no competition! Comcast is able to use cablecard to lock out all their potential competitors in the STB and DVR market.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I understand that. What I am trying to say is that if a channel is currently available in analog (as part of the extended basic analog package), then it should also be available in QAM clear.
> 
> 
> Ideal situation:
> 
> Purchase limited basic analog = get limited basic in QAM clear.
> 
> 
> Purchase extended basic analog = get extended basic in QAM clear.
> 
> 
> Right now, I am paying for extended basic analog but I am getting only limited basic in QAM clear. Why is Comcast encrypting extended basic in QAM when it is available in the clear in analog?



If you don't encrypt these channels, then basically everyone (with the lowest subscription tier) could receive them. Technically all digital channels are on channels next to each other, so the way how analog channels get disabled for limited only customers (by disabling certain frequency ranges) doesn't work here.


----------



## camkego

Question for those of you in the know,

if I just order hi-speed internet from Comcast,

do they put a band pass filter on the line if I'm

not subscribing to basic cable?

Can I get channels 8,37,49, etc?


thanks

Cam


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you don't encrypt these channels, then basically everyone (with the lowest subscription tier) could receive them. Technically all digital channels are on channels next to each other, so the way how analog channels get disabled for limited only customers (by disabling certain frequency ranges) doesn't work here.



Sure it would. Comcast has already arranged it so most of the digital simulcasts of the limited cable channels are by themselves on 79 and 80. There is no reason they couldn't use a couple of the frequencies in the basic cable block to broadcast the digital versions of of the basic cable channels.


They don't want to because encrypting the channels locks out any competition in the STB and DVR markets. It also lets Comcast bring back per-television fees, something they were loathe to give up.


----------



## John Geis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camkego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those of you in the know,
> 
> if I just order hi-speed internet from Comcast,
> 
> do they put a band pass filter on the line if I'm
> 
> not subscribing to basic cable?
> 
> Can I get channels 8,37,49, etc?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Cam



I had the same situation, until this past Saturday, and there was a filter in place (as far as they knew







) and I was able to get the digital channels with my QAM tuner, I was not able to pick up the NTSC signals with that filter in place.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure it would. Comcast has already arranged it so most of the digital simulcasts of the limited cable channels are by themselves on 79 and 80. There is no reason they couldn't use a couple of the frequencies in the basic cable block to broadcast the digital versions of of the basic cable channels.
> 
> 
> They don't want to because encrypting the channels locks out any competition in the STB and DVR markets. It also lets Comcast bring back per-television fees, something they were loathe to give up.



I'm not sure I agree with either your math or your premise:


1) I believe 256 QAM encoding means Comcast can squeeze up to 10-12 SD digital channels into an 8 Mhz analog channel "slot". They have, what, 60-70 analog channels being simulcast now? So it takes betwen 5-7 analog channels to transmit their digital simulcasts - not "a couple". They don't have that many free analog channels.


2) I'm sure Comcast would like extra box revenue from all our spare bedroom TVs - but don't fool yourself: the move to digital simulcast is all about BANDWIDTH. It's step one in getting rid of their analog channels entirely. Eventually, it's all about having room for 100-200 new HD channels. It's about keeping up with their Satellite and FIOS competitors, and not losing our business entirely in the long run.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Eventually, it's all about having room for 100-200 new HD channels...



I should have added: knowing Comcast, though - at least 100 of these will probably be HD shopping channels...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...They don't want to because encrypting the channels locks out any competition in the STB and DVR markets. ...



I'm pretty sure a 3rd-party Cablecard tuner could receive these encrypted channels if your subscription is authorized, just like they can receive HBO, Showtime, etc.


IMHO, they are encrypting the extended basic digital simulcasts because they are a tier that you pay extra for. And as we've seen with OnDemand, Comcast doesn't have the technical ability to encrypt digital channels *just for you* (eg, encrypted just for those folks who don't pay for these channels). Either the digital channel is encrypted for everyone, or it's not. And they're not about to give everyone the extended basic channels for free.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kharvel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Ideal situation:
> 
> Purchase limited basic analog = get limited basic in QAM clear.
> 
> 
> Purchase extended basic analog = get extended basic in QAM clear.
> 
> ...



Would be nice - but it doesn't work that way. We all get the same digital channels pumped into our house. Comcast currently has no way to pump "clear" channels to your house, and pump "encrypted" channels to mine. A digital channel is either encrypted or not - for EVERYONE. If your subscription authorizes you to watch an encrypted channel, then your set-top box(es) can decrypt it.


So if Comcast wants people to pay extra for the extended basic tier of digital-simulcast channels, then they have to be encrypted.


----------



## gdeep

Any news on comcast seattle adding new hd channel? I know kstw is coming this month.


----------



## wareagle

Well, these messages just showed up on my box:


KCTS Changes

9/28 108 goes to 24/7 and 119 disappears


CW11 in High Def.

9/18 on 111


New Channel

10/11 "The Tube" Music Network on 116

(See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tube_%28TV_channel%29 for info on The Tube.)


Jewelry TV

9/14 Jewelry TV on 96 moves to digital.

(Yeah! The more of these the better.)


So, no new HD other than KSTW, so far.


----------



## rschroed

I've got limited basic (though extended basic shows up on one of my outlets) and cable internet with comcast. From reading some of the recent posts it seems like I should be able to get some HD by connecting my samsung lcd directly into the coax in the wall. Is this correct? The channel scan on the tv isn't picking up any HD.


Thanks!


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with either your math or your premise:
> 
> 
> 1) I believe 256 QAM encoding means Comcast can squeeze up to 10-12 SD digital channels into an 8 Mhz analog channel "slot". They have, what, 60-70 analog channels being simulcast now? So it takes betwen 5-7 analog channels to transmit their digital simulcasts - not "a couple". They don't have that many free analog channels.



Comcast does put 11 to 12 digital SD channels on each QAM-256 frequency. For instance nearly all of the limited cable channels are on 79 and 80. There are about 41 analog channels in basic cable that aren't in limited cable. Comcast can, and does, easily fit them into 4 QAM-256 channels.


When you say they would need 5-7 extra analog channels, you aren't thinking about it clearly. They are already using that bandwidth to broadcast the digital simulcasts. They don't need any extra bandwidth, all they need to do is shift to frequencies in the basic cable block. Assuming they aren't in the frequencies that are blocked already.



> Quote:
> 2) I'm sure Comcast would like extra box revenue from all our spare bedroom TVs - but don't fool yourself: the move to digital simulcast is all about BANDWIDTH. It's step one in getting rid of their analog channels



Encrypting the digital channels has nothing to do with bandwidth. They could block the frequencies used by the digital channels the same way they have been doing with analog channels for years. They don't because the encryption lets them lock out any competition in the STB and DVR market and bring back per-TV fees.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Encrypting the digital channels has nothing to do with bandwidth.



No, not directly. Moving to digital is all about bandwidth, and encryption just happens to be the technique they've chosen to enforce to keep people from stealing premium or extended content. Once again - I don't buy the argument that this is all a conspiracy to get a bump in set-top box lease revenue. Comcast may be greedy bastards, but they're not short-sighted & stupid. This is part of a long-term bandwidth play.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...They could block the frequencies used by the digital channels the same way they have been doing with analog channels for years. They don't because the encryption lets them lock out any competition in the STB and DVR market and bring back per-TV fees....



Well yeah, I guess they *could* go back to the 1960's-era technique of slapping crude low-pass filters on our lines to enforce subscriptions - but I doubt it. When a customer orders extended channels, they want them NOW. Not in 3 weeks when they can schedule a truck roll. Comcast wants this automated, and tied automatically to their billing system - not tied to paper forms filled out by field technicians. Like it or not - we're going to get a digital solution to enforcing digital channel subscriptions, not an analog solution. This is 2006, not 1966.


----------



## sl1974

Not really a patch, but I learned that Comcast can now roll back the firmware version on your 3412 to 12.31 if you are having issues with it turning off and on since the latest upgrade of 12.35. Since this is not happening to everyone I assume that is why it's not going to everyone. Also, you can have a choice. Either it can powercycle and not get stuck in fast forward, or get stuck in ff but not powercycle. Or if you are lucky all is fine since the upgrade.


You will need to call to get the roll back.


----------



## wareagle

That certainly makes more sense than shipping it back to Motorola (or swapping for another box with the old firmware!) Do you suppose they'll reissue the bad 12.35 firmware next week, though?


----------



## sharding

I don't think mine ever stuck in FF before, but now I have a new box, so maybe this one would. And this one isn't powercycling as much as the last two. So I'm not sure what to do


----------



## gdeep

I got this reply from Program Coordinator for KSTW



The official start date is Tuesday, September 19th and we've worked

very

hard to get Comcast to carry us in HD. Unfortunately, our final

Mariners game will be on Friday, 9/22 and will not be carried in HD,

but

the 2007 season should be.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think mine ever stuck in FF before, but now I have a new box, so maybe this one would. And this one isn't powercycling as much as the last two. So I'm not sure what to do



Most of my FF/REW problems with this one happened because of firewire, and I've given up on that with the 3412, so I may opt for the rollback. What I'd prefer is a rollback to the 6412 that worked fine for 18 months (but then died).


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, these messages just showed up on my box:
> 
> 
> KCTS Changes
> 
> 9/28 108 goes to 24/7 and 119 disappears
> 
> 
> CW11 in High Def.
> 
> 9/18 on 111
> 
> 
> New Channel
> 
> 10/11 "The Tube" Music Network on 116
> 
> (See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tube_%28TV_channel%29 for info on The Tube.)
> 
> 
> Jewelry TV
> 
> 9/14 Jewelry TV on 96 moves to digital.
> 
> (Yeah! The more of these the better.)
> 
> 
> So, no new HD other than KSTW, so far.



Deleting an analog channel makes one dream they're making room for HD!


----------



## Clepto

The only sucky thing about Channel 111, is that you can't schedule any recordings until the channel goes 'live' /:


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only sucky thing about Channel 111, is that you can't schedule any recordings until the channel goes 'live' /:



I'm sure there will be more (sucky things, that is).


----------



## sharding

When/if any of you local folks go through the process of getting CableCards for a Tivo Series 3, please let us know how it goes. I'll post if I end up being the first. I'm especially interested to know if they'll let you go to the offices and pick them up. It seems like they're more open to that kind of thing here than in many other markets. Also, it sounds like people in other areas are getting flack about wanting to use them in a device other than a TV, and about wanting two of them. I'm curious about the local experience.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When/if any of you local folks go through the process of getting CableCards for a Tivo Series 3, please let us know how it goes. I'll post if I end up being the first. I'm especially interested to know if they'll let you go to the offices and pick them up. It seems like they're more open to that kind of thing here than in many other markets. Also, it sounds like people in other areas are getting flack about wanting to use them in a device other than a TV, and about wanting two of them. I'm curious about the local experience.




I got two cablecards. Not using either one at the moment. I just went in to the office off of 94th Auruara and told them I have a tv with cablecard and want to try it. I told them after reading reports online that sometimes one will work and the other won't so she gave me two and said just don't lose them or we will charge you like $90 each. They are free to use. No monthly charge. You must subscribe to digital cable at a certian tier to get them though.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Deleting an analog channel makes one dream they're making room for HD!



They are probably making room for 111, but lets hope they can add more than just that.

Also didn't someone say they were going to move that analog TVguide channel 74 to digital too, or is that just a rumor?


If they are going to add more HD soon, then my guess would be UHD and MHD. Comcast recently added both those HD channels to the channel lineup in Oregon.


----------



## gdeep

Last month comcast rep told me that channel guide 74 was moving to digital tier.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New Channel
> 
> 10/11 "The Tube" Music Network on 116



Hmmm... I just remembered I got the messages about KCTS, CW 111, and Jewelry 96 going to digital, but nothing about "The Tube" 116 being added.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just went in to the office off of 94th Auruara and told them I have a tv with cablecard and want to try it. I told them after reading reports online that sometimes one will work and the other won't so she gave me two and said just don't lose them or we will charge you like $90 each. They are free to use. No monthly charge. You must subscribe to digital cable at a certian tier to get them though.



Encouraging news. Thanks!


I wonder why our Comcast offices are so willing to hand stuff out without rolling a truck, when it sounds like almost everyone else has to have a tech come out. I guess I should just consider us lucky, and quit thinking too much about it


----------



## wareagle

I called and got a CSR who was well aware of the 12.35 firmware connection to the 3412 power cycle problem, and the rollback to 12.31 is now underway. Assuming it completes, I'll report back if it doesn't cure the problem.


----------



## wareagle

In addition to the firmware rollback to 12.31, the guide build reverted from 25145S to 25129S. No recordings were lost, but the guide data haven't repopulated beyond today, yet.


----------



## donutello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got two cablecards. Not using either one at the moment. I just went in to the office off of 94th Auruara and told them I have a tv with cablecard and want to try it. I told them after reading reports online that sometimes one will work and the other won't so she gave me two and said just don't lose them or we will charge you like $90 each. They are free to use. No monthly charge. You must subscribe to digital cable at a certian tier to get them though.



No, you don't need to subscribe to digital cable to get a free CableCARD. I was able to get one when I had Limited Cable in order to get broadcast HD channels. With Basic/Extended Cable, you also get ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, TNTHD and INHD.


----------



## donutello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rschroed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got limited basic (though extended basic shows up on one of my outlets) and cable internet with comcast. From reading some of the recent posts it seems like I should be able to get some HD by connecting my samsung lcd directly into the coax in the wall. Is this correct? The channel scan on the tv isn't picking up any HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That is correct - provided your Samsung LCD has a QAM tuner built in (it should say HD tuner/Cable ready). You might need to fiddle with the menus to get it to tune into QAM content. If your TV is Cable Ready, you should just go get yourself a CableCARD and get all your channels in digital. With Limited Cable you should get channels 2-29 + all the broadcast HD channels.


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donutello* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, you don't need to subscribe to digital cable to get a free CableCARD. I was able to get one when I had Limited Cable in order to get broadcast HD channels. With Basic/Extended Cable, you also get ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, TNTHD and INHD.



There is no charge for the cablecard, but to get the ESPNHD/TNT/INHD you have to get the digital classic or plus package which costs $11 ontop.


----------



## ABHD

Saw that Jeopardy was under the HDTV listings on the guide and went to check it out, and saw it was not in HD. I know Jeopardy is being broadcast now in HD in some areas. Was this a mistake?


----------



## gdeep

Somebody from Komo posted following message in Seattle OTA forum:


Wheel and Jeopardy are currently being distributed to some stations in HD, however KOMO is currently unable to air the HD version. The reason is that Wheel and Jeop are in 1080I HD format, whereas KOMO, (and all other ABC affiliated stations), are native 720P HD format.


We are looking at some options to record the feed from the program syndicator in 1080I, but would then need to create a format-converted version to 720P. For those of you that aren't aware of the differences in HD formats, format conversion on a daily basis is a rather expensive and work-intensive process that we don't have a workflow devised yet.


Obviously if King World/Sony Entertainment would be willing to also distribute the show in 720P, it would make our life easier, but 1080I is Sony's standard, so it will probably be on us to figure out a way to provide daily record and format conversion.


----------



## chris5977




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donutello* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, you don't need to subscribe to digital cable to get a free CableCARD. I was able to get one when I had Limited Cable in order to get broadcast HD channels. With Basic/Extended Cable, you also get ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, TNTHD and INHD.



When did they start giving out free cableCARDs???!!!


I got one when they first came out. They required that I


1. Have a digital cable package.


2. Pay $5 month for the card.


3. Pay $15 for a techinician to come out and install the card.


----------



## zachcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When/if any of you local folks go through the process of getting CableCards for a Tivo Series 3, please let us know how it goes. I'll post if I end up being the first. I'm especially interested to know if they'll let you go to the offices and pick them up. It seems like they're more open to that kind of thing here than in many other markets. Also, it sounds like people in other areas are getting flack about wanting to use them in a device other than a TV, and about wanting two of them. I'm curious about the local experience.



I was able to grab 2 cards up from 94th and Aurora yesterday. No charge. I told her it was for the new Tivo Series 3, and warned her that the demand for cards might go up soon. She said I got the last two, but she was on the phone ordering more before I left.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I'm thinking about switching to digital cable now that I have a Panasonic AE900 PJ. I'm thinking about calling and asking to stop my analog cable (telling them I'm switching to satellite) with the hope that they will offer some sort of well priced digital package. Has anyone used this strategy successfully lately?


----------



## keithaxis

question about the comast 3412 box. I just bought a second hd set and this one is a DLP which accepts hdmi and dvi along with component. What does the 3412 have setup that I can use? HDMI? at this time I am using component on the new set but woudl like to go to one wire if the 3412 can do that..

Thanks,


Keith


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somebody from Komo posted following message in Seattle OTA forum:
> 
> 
> Wheel and Jeopardy are currently being distributed to some stations in HD, however KOMO is currently unable to air the HD version. The reason is that Wheel and Jeop are in 1080I HD format, whereas KOMO, (and all other ABC affiliated stations), are native 720P HD format.
> 
> 
> We are looking at some options to record the feed from the program syndicator in 1080I, but would then need to create a format-converted version to 720P. For those of you that aren't aware of the differences in HD formats, format conversion on a daily basis is a rather expensive and work-intensive process that we don't have a workflow devised yet.
> 
> 
> Obviously if King World/Sony Entertainment would be willing to also distribute the show in 720P, it would make our life easier, but 1080I is Sony's standard, so it will probably be on us to figure out a way to provide daily record and format conversion.



What a bogus excuse! If every HD TV on the planet can convert whatever HD format it gets to the native resolution of the TV, all on-the-fly, I seriously doubt a full-blown TV station can't do the same thing.


In my opinion, it probably has more to do with time-shifting and recording the feed for later playback.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a bogus excuse! If every HD TV on the planet can convert whatever HD format it gets to the native resolution of the TV, all on-the-fly, I seriously doubt a full-blown TV station can't do the same thing.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it probably has more to do with time-shifting and recording the feed for later playback.




Why would KOMO lie to us about this? Kelly from KOMO has always been upfront on these forums about KOMO and their HD issues. Frankly I'm glad that they are upfront and keep us up to date on issues, heck even asking for our feedback when they have had an ongoing problem (i.e. the audio drop out issues from over a year ago).


If they say that they can not convert 1080i recorded material to 720p to be broadcast through their equipment I would tend to believe it.


Heck, at least they are indicating that they can record and re-broadcast 720p content, KING couldn't even rebroadcast HD period until 2/3 of the way through the 2005-2006 TV season (i.e. Saturday Night Live).


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question about the comast 3412 box. I just bought a second hd set and this one is a DLP which accepts hdmi and dvi along with component. What does the 3412 have setup that I can use? HDMI? at this time I am using component on the new set but woudl like to go to one wire if the 3412 can do that..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Keith




Yes they have hdmi. I output mine to 1080i for best pic quality. The moto box's don't deinterlace properly so let your set do it for best pic.


I believe it deinterlaces from 1080i to 540p then up to 720p so you loose alot of quality.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to digital cable now that I have a Panasonic AE900 PJ. I'm thinking about calling and asking to stop my analog cable (telling them I'm switching to satellite) with the hope that they will offer some sort of well priced digital package. Has anyone used this strategy successfully lately?



Hey you got the same PJ as me. Looks good on hd stuff.


Just make sure whatever you do do not go to sattelite. I came from dish and boy am I glad I did.


Just received my toshiba hd-a1 yesterday and watch Training Day. All I can say is wow it looked and sounded good.


----------



## donutello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did they start giving out free cableCARDs???!!!
> 
> 
> I got one when they first came out. They required that I
> 
> 
> 1. Have a digital cable package.
> 
> 
> 2. Pay $5 month for the card.
> 
> 
> 3. Pay $15 for a techinician to come out and install the card.



I have no idea when they changed it. I had a digital package when I got my card. I picked it up at the store on 94th St so I didn't have to pay a technician and there was never a monthly charge. When I downgraded my package to Limited Cable for the summer, the technician on the phone asked me to return the CableCARD. I told him I needed it for the broadcast HD channels. He went off the phone for a few seconds and came back and told me I was right and could keep it for no charge. You should call them and ask them to stop charging you for the CableCARD.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donutello* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no idea when they changed it. I had a digital package when I got my card. I picked it up at the store on 94th St so I didn't have to pay a technician and there was never a monthly charge. When I downgraded my package to Limited Cable for the summer, the technician on the phone asked me to return the CableCARD. I told him I needed it for the broadcast HD channels. He went off the phone for a few seconds and came back and told me I was right and could keep it for no charge. You should call them and ask them to stop charging you for the CableCARD.



Technically you need a minimum of Enhanced Cable to receive the card as it is useless on it's primary function - to decode encrypted channels - if you have anything less. There is no monthly charge for the card at this time, and I don't think there ever was but if you have a box also you may be getting charged for that. For example, if you had just the box and then got the card, they started charging for the box. There was a lot of confusion on this at the beginning so it was possible for some people to get the card without a digital package.


At first a technician had to install the card and report the information back to the head-end, now it's all automatic so customers can do themselves and call in for the initialization. It's also cheaper for Comcast, considering fuel prices and labor, and more convenient for customers themselves as they can do on their own time and not wait for an appointment.


I don't know of any limits that a customer can have and if it has to be in a television.


Guessing on my part, expect a charge for the cards when they start releasing 2.0.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would KOMO lie to us about this? Kelly from KOMO has always been upfront on these forums about KOMO and their HD issues. Frankly I'm glad that they are upfront and keep us up to date on issues, heck even asking for our feedback when they have had an ongoing problem (i.e. the audio drop out issues from over a year ago).
> 
> 
> If they say that they can not convert 1080i recorded material to 720p to be broadcast through their equipment I would tend to believe it.
> 
> 
> Heck, at least they are indicating that they can record and re-broadcast 720p content, KING couldn't even rebroadcast HD period until 2/3 of the way through the 2005-2006 TV season (i.e. Saturday Night Live).



You know what, I understand that broadcast equipment is more complex and needs to be more reliable than a consumer-quality DVR. However, if Motorola can build a DVR that records in 720p and 1080i, and then replays it in the format of my choice (720p or 1080i), and can do it so cheaply that Comcast will rent me one of these boxes for $10/month, it's hard to believe that your average TV station (KOMO or KING) can't buy a broadcast-grade equivalent for a reasonable price.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donutello* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, you don't need to subscribe to digital cable to get a free CableCARD. I was able to get one when I had Limited Cable in order to get broadcast HD channels. With Basic/Extended Cable, you also get ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, TNTHD and INHD.



Are you certain of this? I have Basic/Extended plus what they call "Digital Lite" and I don't get ESPNHD, TNTHD, or INHD. I do get ESPN2HD.


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I just remembered I got the messages about KCTS, CW 111, and Jewelry 96 going to digital, but nothing about "The Tube" 116 being added.



Opposite for me, I got messages about The Tube and Jewelry, but not CW 111 (;


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a bogus excuse! If every HD TV on the planet can convert whatever HD format it gets to the native resolution of the TV, all on-the-fly, I seriously doubt a full-blown TV station can't do the same thing.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it probably has more to do with time-shifting and recording the feed for later playback.



Sorry - but your TV is NOT decompressing the MPEG2 program, re-scaling to 720p, and then re-compressing back into MPEG2 for distribution. Your TV is just doing the scaling - the easy part.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you certain of this? I have Basic/Extended plus what they call "Digital Lite" and I don't get ESPNHD, TNTHD, or INHD. I do get ESPN2HD.



The minimum for any HD channel above the locals is Digital Classic. If you are getting ESPN2 either the authorization was screwed up or they have not encryped that channel yet.


----------



## Wazzu94

Quick highlights-


Dual Tuners - ATSC & Analog compatible

Backlit remote

Front panel readerboard - gives recording info

Requires dual CableCards for two HD Feeds

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.boxdetails.asp?box=series3HDDVR


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wazzu94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick highlights-
> 
> 
> Dual Tuners - ATSC & Analog compatible
> 
> Backlit remote
> 
> Front panel readerboard - gives recording info
> 
> Requires dual CableCards for two HD Feeds
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/2.0.boxdetails.asp?box=series3HDDVR



Unencrypted signals only. $800.00 and you own it. No upgrades. It's close but I'll wait till there is the ability to record premium channels. Does it require a subscription service? That would be another negative.


Waiting for cablecard 2. Not holding my breath.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unencrypted signals only. $800.00 and you own it. No upgrades. It's close but I'll wait till there is the ability to record premium channels. Does it require a subscription service? That would be another negative.
> 
> 
> Waiting for cablecard 2. Not holding my breath.



I thought Cablecard let you receive premium channels that you're subscribed to. Just not OnDemand, PPV, or anything else that requires 2-way interactive.


----------



## sharding

It can record premium (encrypted) channels. You do not need cablecard 2 for that.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought Cablecard let you receive premium channels that you're subscribed to. Just not OnDemand, PPV, or anything else that requires 2-way interactive.



Yeah, my bad







I had a senior moment.


So, now the question I have is if the TIVO HD is 5C1 compliant. Even though the cable card will allow you to get premium on a TV set, recording it may be another matter. I really don't know the answer to this. If the TIVO will be allowed to record 5C1 compliant material then my interest in this box just went way up!










BTW: In the FAQs on the web site for this device they state that the cable card allows for decoding and reception of decrytped signals. They state nothing about being able record decrypted 5C1 programming.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a senior moment.
> 
> 
> So, now the question I have is if the TIVO HD is 5C1 compliant. Even though the cable card will allow you to get premium on a TV set, recording it may be another matter. I really don't know the answer to this. If the TIVO will be allowed to record 5C1 compliant material then my interest in this box just went way up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: In the FAQs on the web site for this device they state that the cable card allows for decoding and reception of decrytped signals. They state nothing about being able record decrypted 5C1 programming.



Unless it also records over Firewire, 5C is irrelevant.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The minimum for any HD channel above the locals is Digital Classic. If you are getting ESPN2 either the authorization was screwed up or they have not encryped that channel yet.



They had a package called Digital Lite that cost $4.95 above the expanded Basic. I got a Motorola DCT700 STB but don't use that now that I have a Sony HDTV with built in tuner and CableCard. I don't see that package offered anymore so maybe they don't know what to do with me


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless it also records over Firewire, 5C is irrelevant.



Hmmm...


Seems you're right. Quick search in the Tivo forum showed no such concern. It's missing some features of previous Tivo boxes but since it can do HD and SD digital it does indeed look promising.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, not directly. Moving to digital is all about bandwidth, and encryption just happens to be the technique they've chosen to enforce



An encryption system that locks you into their boxes. I'm sure that's a feature Comcast has not failed to consider.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast may be greedy bastards, but they're not short-sighted & stupid. This is part of a long-term bandwidth play.



And CableCard is part of the long-term lock out competition in the dvr market play.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well yeah, I guess they *could* go back to the 1960's-era technique of slapping crude low-pass filters on our lines to enforce subscriptions



They are already doing this for everyone who has limited cable now. They could just use those same filters that are blocking the analog channels to block their digital simulcasts too, but they don't.


They could have used an existing CAM system, like those used in Europe for DVB Cable and Satellite subscription systems. You can use MythTV with the channels you pay for in the rest of the world, but not in this country and not with Comcast. I guess we don't believe in competition and the free market here.


Didn't you need to rent your telephones from ma bell back in 1966? In 2006 you need to rent your DVR from the cable company. New technology, same old anti-competitive practices.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... In 2006 you need to rent your DVR from the cable company. New technology, same old anti-competitive practices.



Unless of couse, you buy the Tivo Series 3 we've just been discussing here. Or use any one of dozens of standalone, analog DVRs like regular Tivo, ReplayTV, etc.


----------



## smagnuson

Recently (last weekend in August), I moved from zip 98105 to a condo in zip 98115, six blocks away. I subscribed to Comcast Limited Cable at the old address and asked them for the same service at the new address.


I've got a Panasonic TH-42PX60U HDTV with a QAM tuner. With this setup and limited cable, I was getting all of the local HD stations with no STB and no cable card at the old address.


Now I've moved and the technician hooked me up with limited cable. I'm getting all of the channels I got at the old address EXCEPT for these (from a list someone here posted a while ago):


82-1 KCTS DT

82-2 * KCTS Now

82-3 KCTS Create

82-4 KOMO HD

82-5 KCTS HD

83-1 KING HD

83-2 KONG HD

83-3 Weather Plus


The only HD channels I get are KIRO on 84-1, KCPQ on 13-1 and KTWB (or whatever it's called now) on 22-1. The last two are remapped from 81-1 and 81-2 because this TV has a PSIP-capable QAM tuner.


I called Comcast after I discovered I wasn't getting the channels listed above. They sent a tech who removed the limited filter. Predictably, I got all of the extended *analog* channels, but the digital lineup was unchanged - still missing the channels listed above. I called Comcast and spoke to a relatively reasonable person (didn't ask insulting questions like "Are you sure you have an HD TV?"). Here's the bottom line from Comcast: "We don't guarantee that your QAM TV will get the local HD channels. Consider yourself fortunate if you do. We can't troubleshoot problems on customer's QAM TVs. Of course, if you were to purchase one of the digital tiered services with our STB, we would guarantee you'd get all of the local channels."


What gives here? Has anyone else had this problem? Comcast says that the channel lineup at the old address is exactly the same as the lineup at the new address. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## chris5977

smagnuson,


QAM tuners can be quirky beeotches. I have three in my house and all of them behave differently in which channels they will and will not get. Some of my channels are mapped differently as well.


Like you, I have a Panny plasma and its QAM tuner seems to work the best of all three. Maybe you have a weak cable signal or bad cabling?


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless it also records over Firewire, 5C is irrelevant.



Doesn't seem to have a firewire port. I can't imagine paying that kind of money ($800 PLUS $13/mo.) for a box that I can't even archive anything off of.


Tim


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to have a firewire port. I can't imagine paying that kind of money ($800 PLUS $13/mo.) for a box that I can't even archive anything off of.
> 
> 
> Tim



Well, Tivo isn't a cable company so they have no FCC mandate to give you a device with a Firewire port. However, it does have an ethernet port - so getting at its content over the network might be possible. But I'd expect the disk content to be pretty well encrypted & not accessible without some serious hacks.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless of couse, you buy the Tivo Series 3 we've just been discussing here. Or use any one of dozens of standalone, analog DVRs like regular Tivo, ReplayTV, etc.



Those analog DVRs don't work with digital cable, and will be useless as soon as analog broadcasts are turned off. How about one of the dozens of digital DVRs? Oh wait, there aren't any! There is plenty of software out there that works with digital OTA, but Comcast has used CableCard to avoid competition. There would be dozens of digital DVRs to choose from just like there is for analog, if it wasn't for CableCard locking them out of the market.


How how that series 3 tivo? How much of that $800 price tag goes to CableCard licensing fees? $200? Does the series 3 have 30 second skip? No. Can it archive to a DVD? No. How about an external HD to add more storage? Can't be done. What about TiVo-To-Go, does that work? Nope, disabled.


The series 3 has been crippled by the media and cable companies. The series 3 tivo isn't competing with the cable companies' DVRs. It's more along the lines of tivo producing it for the cable companies.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to have a firewire port. I can't imagine paying that kind of money ($800 PLUS $13/mo.) for a box that I can't even archive anything off of.
> 
> 
> Tim




It's obviously copyright concerns. Personally, I can't imagine wanting to archive anything. I have an HTPC, and I don't save (archive) a thing.


----------



## ssbkt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smagnuson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I've moved and the technician hooked me up with limited cable. I'm getting all of the channels I got at the old address EXCEPT for these (from a list someone here posted a while ago):
> 
> 
> 82-1 KCTS DT
> 
> 82-2 * KCTS Now
> 
> 82-3 KCTS Create
> 
> 82-4 KOMO HD
> 
> 82-5 KCTS HD
> 
> 83-1 KING HD
> 
> 83-2 KONG HD
> 
> 83-3 Weather Plus
> 
> 
> The only HD channels I get are KIRO on 84-1, KCPQ on 13-1 and KTWB (or whatever it's called now) on 22-1. The last two are remapped from 81-1 and 81-2 because this TV has a PSIP-capable QAM tuner.



When I saw the first 5 entries in this list I noticed that all of them have been recently "remapped" to 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 4.1 and 9.5 by Comcast correctly broadcasting the stream. The last three in your list on my Philips QAM tv are still at 83.1, 83.2 & 83.3. You might find some of the channels have been remapped.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those analog DVRs don't work with digital cable, and will be useless as soon as analog broadcasts are turned off. How about one of the dozens of digital DVRs? Oh wait, there aren't any! There is plenty of software out there that works with digital OTA, but Comcast has used CableCard to avoid competition. There would be dozens of digital DVRs to choose from just like there is for analog, if it wasn't for CableCard locking them out of the market.
> 
> 
> How how that series 3 tivo? How much of that $800 price tag goes to CableCard licensing fees? $200? Does the series 3 have 30 second skip? No. Can it archive to a DVD? No. How about an external HD to add more storage? Can't be done. What about TiVo-To-Go, does that work? Nope, disabled.
> 
> 
> The series 3 has been crippled by the media and cable companies. The series 3 tivo isn't competing with the cable companies' DVRs. It's more along the lines of tivo producing it for the cable companies.



Most of your points are valid. A couple of errors though


1. 30 second skip does work

2. It has connection for external disk storage which should be activated in the coming year.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those analog DVRs don't work with digital cable, and will be useless as soon as analog broadcasts are turned off. ...



Really? My analog ReplayTV boxes don't work with digital cable? (yes they do, except of course for HD).


You mean that when analog broadcasts are turned off, the S-Video output on my cable box will cease to work also? (no, it won't).


Every time you start to make some good points, you sabotage your argument with ridiculous, over-the-top statements like these....


----------



## Babula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somebody from Komo posted following message in Seattle OTA forum:
> 
> 
> Wheel and Jeopardy are currently being distributed to some stations in HD, however KOMO is currently unable to air the HD version. The reason is that Wheel and Jeop are in 1080I HD format, whereas KOMO, (and all other ABC affiliated stations), are native 720P HD format.
> 
> 
> We are looking at some options to record the feed from the program syndicator in 1080I, but would then need to create a format-converted version to 720P. For those of you that aren't aware of the differences in HD formats, format conversion on a daily basis is a rather expensive and work-intensive process that we don't have a workflow devised yet.
> 
> 
> Obviously if King World/Sony Entertainment would be willing to also distribute the show in 720P, it would make our life easier, but 1080I is Sony's standard, so it will probably be on us to figure out a way to provide daily record and format conversion.



How come the ABC station in LA can broadcast in 720P?


----------



## ABHD

Don't know what to make of this, but I went to the new Comcast site and checked the channel lineup for the Eastside. I think it used to be split into 2 sections ( can't remember exactly ), but now I see the following when I put in 98072, a woodinville zip.


East King County, Wa

* Avondale, Redmond, Kirkland

* Bothell, North King County

* Pine Lake, Sammamish

* Snohomish County/Bothell

* Woodinville

Snohomish County, Wa

* Sno Co./Lynnwood


Right now I think each area has the same channel lineup. But why all the separation suddenly? Does this mean we might have different channel lineups per area soon?


----------



## pastiche

My Internet's down at home, so I can't actually update the list, but these showed up yesterday:


96-1 KMYQ HD

96-2 The Tube


If anyone can let me know definitively which stations are now PSIP-mapped, I'd like to include that in my next update. (I don't have a PSIP-capable tuner when in QAM.)


I would not be surprised if KSTW shows up over the weekend since it's usually on the wire before being mapped to the box.


----------



## parin_patel

Just did a scan myself, and KSTW is on.


81-2 KSTW HD

96-1 KMYQ HD

96-2 The Tube SD


----------



## smagnuson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssbkt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I saw the first 5 entries in this list I noticed that all of them have been recently "remapped" to 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 4.1 and 9.5 by Comcast correctly broadcasting the stream. The last three in your list on my Philips QAM tv are still at 83.1, 83.2 & 83.3. You might find some of the channels have been remapped.



Thanks for the replies/tips, chris5977 and ssbkt.


Ssbkt, I tried the channels you mention above. No go. I rescanned this morning and noticed a couple of changes. Now I'm getting these HD channels:


11-1 KSTW HD

13-1 KCPQ HD

84-1 KIRO HD

96-1 KMYQ HD


These jive with the changes someone else here observed today. Still no KING HD, KOMO HD, KONG HD, or KCTS HD, though.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean that when analog broadcasts are turned off, the S-Video output on my cable box will cease to work also? (no, it won't)



I can only think that what tap meant is that when the all digital change will take place (not just the simulcast) the ReplayTV (and similar) will not be able to tune in the digital channels on their own. The same will be true for older televisions without digital tuners. If you have a cable box, the box will convert the signal to analog for your television or DVR device.


This is happening in the Aberdeen area now. Limited can be received without a box, but for basic you need one.


----------



## Roto

Just skimmed the last couple pages and didn't see any mention of this, so I assume this is news:
*There is now more HD On Demand content!* It has its own category near the bottom

Same PPV and free movies

Starz and Encore HD have about 10 movies, including the likes of Narnia and The Incredibles

A few shows from DiscoveryHD.

A few 10 minute snippets from OLN

Some music videos and concert clips

A few photo slideshows


Starz is the major addition. There isn't much in the other categories yet, but it's a start! I still wish the menu system would bring you back to where you were when the video ends. It makes watching music videos and all the other 5 minute clips too tedious to bother with when you have to start over from the main menu.


----------



## jeff28

question for KOMO people-

right now there are at least two college football games offered by ABC, OKLA/ORE and LSU/AUBURN.

the LSU/AUBURN game is offered in YD and the OKLA/ORE game is not.

understanding that the ORE game is of regional interest, I understand the decision to air it.

why not offer the ORE game on KOMO-TV and the LSU/AUBURN game on KOMO-YD?

it seems this would provide twice as much choice, while adding an YD offering and reducing redundancy...

I'm just interested to know if this is ever considered or if it may be in the future.


----------



## sharding

I think the Oregon game is supposed to be HD also. The guide says it is, and every other weekend when they've had two games nationally, both have been HD. I'm guessing that KOMO was getting the wrong game on the HD feed or something (thus why the LSU game was playing for a minute before it switched over to Oregon). I'd rather see the right game in SD than the wrong game in HD.


----------



## jeff28

OK, my post was based on an assumption that the ORE game was produced in SD and the LSU/AUBURN was produced in HD. That was when I thought it made more sense to carry both games rather than the SD one twice.


----------



## wareagle

I don't know what KOMO-YD is, but the Auburn-LSU game is on CBS.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, my post was based on an assumption that the ORE game was produced in SD and the LSU/AUBURN was produced in HD. That was when I thought it made more sense to carry both games rather than the SD one twice.



Even if your original assumptions were true, you should take into account the fact that most subscribers and OTA viewers don't have HD, and thus couldn't see one of the games at all.


----------



## jeff28

well I pretty much totally screwed up every fact in my first post.

all I was trying to say is that there are other ABC games being broadcast right now in HD.

I was trying to say Lousville/Miami was a game that ABC was carrying in HD at the same time as the Oregon game, which was apparently not being carried in HD.

what I was meaning to suggest is that why couldn't they show the Oregon/OK game on Komo-SD ch 4, and at the same time, show an HD game like Louisville/Miami on their HD channel. KIRO has done this before during NCAA basketball last March and KING did something similar with the olympics a couple years ago.

basically, showing the SD game on both channel 4 and 104 isn't as good as carrying the SD game on channel 4 and an HD game on channel 104 at the same time.

If this doesn't make sense I'm willing to just drop the issue and accept the fact that there is some nuiance here that I can't express clearly enough to make sense.


* I kept saying Auburn because I was actually watching that game on CBS as I was typing and I can not multi-task well enough to keep everything I was thinking about straight in my head at the same time. Sorry.


----------



## Karyk

I've seen one of the local affiliates show different games on the SD and HD channels during the NCAA basketball tournement. But other than that, I've never seen them do it.


----------



## zyland

I was told by two different Comcast technicians that a digital package was required before Comcast would give me a CableCard. I was specifically informed that if I JUST had limited basic or enhanced basic, I would not be given a CableCard. Previous to this, I had been using a Motorola cable box and Limited Basic to get the HD versions of local broadcast channels. My goal was to replace the cable box with a cable card. I did not want to bump up my service to a digital package in the exchange. As it turns out, neither of the two technicians could get the cable card to work with my TV (Mitsubishi WD-62525). I'm currently just using the TV's internal tuner (no CableCard) and aside from the fact that some of the local HD channels scan at un-remapped locations (96-1 is HD KMYQ for instance) and I don't get any station or content information for those channels, life is good.


Does anyone know why the content information for 4-1, 9-1, 9-3, 9-5, 11-1 and 13-1 is off by an hour?


----------



## sl1974

Some CBS shows are now available through OnDemand under the category Network Shows, which I found on the second page of categories. I learned that shows will be available after midnight when it's on and will be available for 4 weeks. Of course, they are free because CBS sold commercials.


Survivor: Cook Island - now on

CSI

CSI: Miami

NCIS

CSI: NY

Jericho

Numb3rs

Big Brother

Source: Press Release


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just skimmed the last couple pages and didn't see any mention of this, so I assume this is news:
> *There is now more HD On Demand content!* It has its own category near the bottom
> 
> Same PPV and free movies
> 
> Starz and Encore HD have about 10 movies, including the likes of Narnia and The Incredibles
> 
> A few shows from DiscoveryHD.
> 
> A few 10 minute snippets from OLN
> 
> Some music videos and concert clips
> 
> A few photo slideshows
> 
> 
> Starz is the major addition. There isn't much in the other categories yet, but it's a start! I still wish the menu system would bring you back to where you were when the video ends. It makes watching music videos and all the other 5 minute clips too tedious to bother with when you have to start over from the main menu.



Yes! On Demand HD makes cable better than sat systems (maybe?). I think the Starz stuff is a limited freebie - there was a message a few days ago about it. I think it ends around 9/19. It is still nice to have more HD content that you can watch whenever you want - better than time shifting on your own DVR.


----------



## pastiche

Here's a full update of the QAM list.


- Added/deleted channels to reflect current lineup

- Added Comcast channel numbers

- Noted PSIP channel numbers

- Noted upcoming changes


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really? My analog ReplayTV boxes don't work with digital cable? (yes they do, except of course for HD).
> 
> 
> You mean that when analog broadcasts are turned off, the S-Video output on my cable box will cease to work also? (no, it won't).
> 
> 
> Every time you start to make some good points, you sabotage your argument with ridiculous, over-the-top statements like these....



They won't work with digital cable, unless you rent a cable box from the cable company. And even if you do, no HD.


The thing is, if it wasn't for cablecard being used to prevent competition, there would already be dozens on digital DVR systems to choose from on the market, just like for analog. Systems not crippled and overpriced like the series 3 tivo, or worthless defective crap like comcast's DVRs.


----------



## marosnax

They will roll back your firmware if you call with a problemo. Also with more HD on demand I have renewed faith in comcast.


I have gotten so use to HD now since I have had it for 3 years I can't watch tv in 4:3 in SD if the show is in HD.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Well, I finally bit the bullet and called CC to come out and upgrade me to digital/HD cable. I also ordered the HD DVR (in spite of all the bad press I've read here). I'm hoping it isn't as bad as some make it out to be. I thought I would try the DVR for a couple of months and see for myself. What I really want is the Tivo S3 but I think I will wait on the user reports and maybe for the price to come down.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I finally bit the bullet and called CC to come out and upgrade me to digital/HD cable. I also ordered the HD DVR (in spite of all the bad press I've read here). I'm hoping it isn't as bad as some make it out to be. I thought I would try the DVR for a couple of months and see for myself. What I really want is the Tivo S3 but I think I will wait on the user reports and maybe for the price to come down.




I hope you don't get all the problems with your dvr that I have had. I broke down and ordered the tivo even at that high price. I figure that since I got over $20K invested in my audio system I should at least upgrade part of my video a little more. LOL.


The main problems I have had over the last 5 months are that the box would always revert back to 720p or even 480p like it did yesteday. Irritating when your recording stuff and then you turn it on and you have no way to turn it back unless you cancel your recordings. I will give you guys a report about video quality on the tivo when I get it next week. Of course I am no expert, but I do have better than 20/10 vision.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also ordered the HD DVR (in spite of all the bad press I've read here). I'm hoping it isn't as bad as some make it out to be. I thought I would try the DVR for a couple of months and see for myself.



This is *exactly* what I did a few months ago.


I bought a TiVo Series3 on Friday.


----------



## rickeame

Is there any word at all around when UniversalHD will be added to our lineup like other comcast users have in other areas of the country?


It is now the only channel on DirecTV I miss.


----------



## aenfield

It's not just me, I assume. The KIRO game on right now - the Raiders vs. the Ravens - is not in HD.


No one answers at KIRO, at least through their main line and the 'programming' line I found elsewhere in this forum.


Argh.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aenfield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not just me, I assume. The KIRO game on right now - the Raiders vs. the Ravens - is not in HD.



It isn't just you, of course, but with those teams playing, even color is a waste of resources.


----------



## aenfield




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It isn't just you, of course, but with those teams playing, even color is a waste of resources.



Yeah, that's unfortunately true.


The program guide says this is just in SD, so perhaps it's not a mistake on KIRO's part. Whatever.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aenfield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not just me, I assume. The KIRO game on right now - the Raiders vs. the Ravens - is not in HD.
> 
> 
> Argh.



Nope not just you, and I assumed all NFL games were going to broadcast in HD this year. Yesterday there were a ton of college games in HD to watch. The guide said it wasn't going to be in HD, but I was hoping it was a mistake. Guess I was wrong.


This is the first weekend I've been able to watch football since I was away on opening weekend, and this is my first season to watch football in HD since I got my tv early this year. Kind of disappointing that the first game of the morning is in SD.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any word at all around when UniversalHD will be added to our lineup like other comcast users have in other areas of the country?
> 
> 
> It is now the only channel on DirecTV I miss.



I don't have any info when this will be added, but please call or email and request this channel to be added if you have not already. I know that the large number of people requesting for ESPN2-HD helped us get it sooner. I've called and emailed and requested for both Comcast's recent additons UHD and MHD.

The last person I talked to from Comcast told me that they do surveys and that the small number of HDTV owners and lack of interest in those channels in our area is why they don't carry them here. This really doesn't make sense to me since Western Washington has a bigger population than Western Oregon who recently had UHD and MHD added.


I'm hoping and predictiong we will get UHD and MHD soon. Most of Western Oregon now has the same HD lineup we have here in Seattle plus the addition of UHD and MHD, and a few months ago we actually had more HD channels than Portland. Now they have a very nice HD lineup that makes me jealous.







I don't know what the hold up is here in Washington, but seems like everytime I browse the forums, I read about another location around the country adding UHD and MHD to their lineup, but not here


----------



## quarque

Hmmmmm.... Seattle......

rains a lot there, right?

people spend more time indoors than say, California...

fairly high median income level...

strong interest in high tech...

lots of new HD set owners this year...

lots of interest on AVS forum...

13th largest market in the US...


Gee, doesn't sound like a place to put more HD on cable to me! They should start removing HD and put more Jewelry channels on. Yeah that's what we want.

*NOT*!!!


----------



## ABHD

I got this response from the latest email I sent about UHD, MHD and other HD additions for Seattle.


"We are seriously considering adding more HD

networks in the near future, including MHD and UHD. My guess is that we

probably will add at least one or two new HD networks by the end of the

year."


----------



## gdeep

ABHD - thanks for sharing the info about new hd channels. Is this reply from customer service or somebody from management?


I contacted comcast through phone, email and chat but got the same generic reply....


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABHD - thanks for sharing the info about new hd channels. Is this reply from customer service or somebody from management?
> 
> 
> I contacted comcast through phone, email and chat but got the same generic reply....



That was a quote from Steve, VP communications, hope he doesn't mind me quoting his response here. I was very surprised how quickly he responded. I wrote the email last night and had a response this morning.










My experience with customer service has also been generic if by email and completely random by phone.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to digital cable now that I have a Panasonic AE900 PJ. I'm thinking about calling and asking to stop my analog cable (telling them I'm switching to satellite) with the hope that they will offer some sort of well priced digital package. Has anyone used this strategy successfully lately?



A couple of months ago, after buying an HDTV, I visited the Aurora office. "Hey," I say, "I keep getting these great offers for digital cable like this one" - $29.99 for Digital Classic for 6 months or the end of 2006 or some such. I get these in junk mail, in the newspaper - you should have no problem finding one. "These offers are for new subscribers," Comcast says. "Gee," I say, "we've been long-time subscribers and sure would like to upgrade. By the way, I get great offers from Dish and DirecTV every week too." I walked out with an HD DVR, a second non-HD digital cable box, Digital Classic and Digital Plus, all for a rate about $10 above basic/enhanced analog, good through the end of the year. Who knows? Maybe they'll forget to raise the price then, we'll see.


Just be nice but let them know you're aware of other options. I think they are glad to get as many customers as possible off analog - that means fewer to convert when they go all-digital in a few years; plus they may get some revenue off On Demand and other services.


I am disappointed, though, that the hardware seems to have such capabilities that aren't being exploited - USB, ethernet, eSATA. I assume these boxes could be used to move video around the home, or stream music or video from a PC. I don't think we'll see it until there's a new FCC though.


----------



## pthack

Any chance of asking "Steve" if there's any chance at all we'll get OLN-HD (for Hockey season, since they overcompress the NHL Center ICE channels so hard, you can barely find the puck)....OLN-HD is going to be showing a bunch of games in HD (5 in October alone)...


It'd be a shame to miss all that hockey in HD.....and you seem to have the email of the "gods that might smile upon us with HD...."


Pete.


----------



## wareagle

Pete --


Steve Kipp

VP of Communications

Comcast Washington
[email protected]


----------



## quarque

Anyone seen CW 111 yet? It's not in my channel list and its 9/18, almost 9/19...


----------



## wareagle

The message said 9/19, so check again in the morning.


----------



## Nausicaa

It's up, but no guide info, here in Bellevue.


----------



## hidesertforester

I'm in Olympia and have a Sony KD34XBR960 with built in QAM tuner and I'm using a CableCard. By and large the CC has worked great but I did have the same problem a couple folks noted about getting ch 110 on ch 113. So I reset my CC which fixed that but I lost all my PSIP info (call letters).


BTW, new stations such as ESPN2HD and the STARZ preview show up without any intervention


----------



## vico512

There have, indeed, been many horror stories about the various HD boxes. Mostly, though, you're hearing from only those that have had severe problems (and are erudite enough to find this site). Not everyone has had a negative experience.


After making the leap from Direct TV, my initial 3412 box lost its DVR brains soon after I got it; the replacement box that I picked-up in Redmond has worked without error for several weeks. Maybe I'm lucky, but I suspect that there are other happy campers out there that we haven't heard from. Your mileage might vary, but don't automatically presume the worst -- your experience will hopefully be a good one.


Granted, it's not TIVO, but it works well enough (for me) at a drastically lower price.


-vic



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I finally bit the bullet and called CC to come out and upgrade me to digital/HD cable. I also ordered the HD DVR (in spite of all the bad press I've read here). I'm hoping it isn't as bad as some make it out to be. I thought I would try the DVR for a couple of months and see for myself. What I really want is the Tivo S3 but I think I will wait on the user reports and maybe for the price to come down.


----------



## dalbrit1

Hi All,


Sorry to ask a question that may have been asked a ton of times before (I tried searching but couldn't quite find the right answer).


We are moving from out of state into a new house and would like to get just the HD local channels from Comcast. We don't need a DVR, just the regular box.


What is the minimum package we will have to subscribe to in order to get the box, etc.


Thanks so much,


Mark


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's up, but no guide info, here in Bellevue.



Is the guide info up for CW yet? I'm at work and took a look at the schedule online.


Wow, look at all the HD content http://paramountstations.com/kstw/proguide/ 



Is this correct?


----------



## chipvideo

Anyone in the Seattle area having problems getting the cablecards to work in the new Tivo3?


I have been using cablecards for a year and this one is upsetting. I am getting everything except the encrypted channels.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the guide info up for CW yet? I'm at work and took a look at the schedule online.
> 
> 
> Wow, look at all the HD content http://paramountstations.com/kstw/proguide/
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct?



No, the program info is not up as of 5:11pm. The program guide is correct - HD content on KSTW is quite light. I suspect that it will increase as network programming starts but probably not by much. That's particularly true outside of primetime tv hours.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> What is the minimum package we will have to subscribe to in order to get the box, etc.



I just have Basic Cable without the box and feed the cable directly into my QAM tuner for local HD.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Seattle area having problems getting the cablecards to work in the new Tivo3?
> 
> 
> I have been using cablecards for a year and this one is upsetting. I am getting everything except the encrypted channels.



Have you posted over on tivocommunity.com? Lots of discussion there about Cable Card issues. Mine are working perfectly, though...


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you posted over on tivocommunity.com? Lots of discussion there about Cable Card issues. Mine are working perfectly, though...




Ok. I will check it out. I am in the process of resetting it up. Hopefully this works out. For some reason I get the channel 504 dundance or something like that and the center of screen has an alarm clock saying "please wait". Is this supposed to last a long time? been going on for 30 minutes now. Currently have my fp tuned to a dvd so I dont get burn in.


----------



## scottiemc24

FSN-HD?


----------



## gdeep

I got this reply back from Steve from Comcast. I asked him to add MHD and UHD. Hopefully FSN-HD is coming too...


Thanks for your email. We are considering the two HD channels you mentioned as well as a handful of others. I expect that we will have at least one or two HD additions to announce by the end of the year.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got this reply back from Steve from Comcast. I asked him to add MHD and UHD. Hopefully FSN-HD is coming too...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your email. We are considering the two HD channels you mentioned as well as a handful of others. I expect that we will have at least one or two HD additions to announce by the end of the year.




Just make sure that you ask him to please not compress it to fit more channels. The only reason I am with comcast is because the picture quality in my area is WAY better than dish.


----------



## Clepto

Still no guide info for 111, wah.


----------



## tluxon

The incessant reboot problems our 3412 came down with a few weeks ago appear to be fixed!


My DW called into Comcast yesterday to complain again and they seemed very eager to download new firmware to our machine. So far it's never worked better and every FF and REW speed seems just about perfect. Firewire capturing works great as well.


Tim


----------



## zachcarter

Just called Comcast support. They said they've gotten a lot of calls on the missing guide data issue, and they've been working with KSTW on it since last night. He expected the issue to be resolved this afternoon. I hope so, because I've got to schedule some DVR recordings before I go out of town tomorrow morning..


----------



## mickdw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The incessant reboot problems our 3412 came down with a few weeks ago appear to be fixed!
> 
> 
> My DW called into Comcast yesterday to complain again and they seemed very eager to download new firmware to our machine. So far it's never worked better and every FF and REW speed seems just about perfect. Firewire capturing works great as well.
> 
> 
> Tim



Any idea what level of firmware you have now?


My 3412 is working better also. It hasn't rebooted itself recently either.










Don't know whether comcast updated the firmware or its just me being careful.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The incessant reboot problems our 3412 came down with a few weeks ago appear to be fixed!
> 
> 
> My DW called into Comcast yesterday to complain again and they seemed very eager to download new firmware to our machine. So far it's never worked better and every FF and REW speed seems just about perfect. Firewire capturing works great as well.
> 
> 
> Tim




Please check to see what firmware version and guide build you have (so I'll know whether to ask them to try 12.35 for me again):


Menu/Settings/Cable Box Options/Diagnostics


Fourth line down has firmware version (GIOS).

First line has guide build.


When I requested a d/l last week, it was changed from 12.35 and 25142S to 12.31 and 25129S.


----------



## billymac

hi there, been a while since i've posted, but have some questions i'm sure some of you can help with. comcast 6412 dvr customer here from west seattle. is their any new hardware available yet with better features, larger drives, etc?


also, what happened to INHD2 channel 665? it's gone!!!


have there been any new channels added in the last couple months?


thanks in advance-


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickdw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea what level of firmware you have now?



I neglected to check that last night but will post it tonight.


Tim


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi there, been a while since i've posted, but have some questions i'm sure some of you can help with. comcast 6412 dvr customer here from west seattle. is their any new hardware available yet with better features, larger drives, etc?
> Some people are starting to get 6416 and 3416 units with 160GB drives, but I'm not sure that they've hit the Seattle area yet.
> 
> 
> also, what happened to INHD2 channel 665? it's gone!!!
> It's ultimately going away, but Comcast replaced it with channel 174 ESPN2HD a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> have there been any new channels added in the last couple months?
> Channel 174 ESPN2HD (couple months ago) and Channel 111 KSTW-HD (new-still waiting for quide data).
> 
> 
> thanks in advance-


Tim


----------



## billymac

thanks Tim!


hey one last question


is there any way to archive off of the dvr's yet without having to buy a DVHS firewire setup? i'm guessing not, but thought i'd ask.


----------



## zachcarter

looks like some guide data is showing up on CW 111. It's labelling the channel as TVGC, and the guide data only seems to go up to about 5PM tomorrow.


----------



## billymac

hey, speaking of dvhs. what's the cheapest dvhs box out there right now and can you record off of the pre-recorded shows off the 6412? everything? or just non encrpyted stuff. in other words, if i recorderd a concert or something off of inhd. could i come back and archive it off later onto dvhs? is there ANY way to do this yet or not?


----------



## DarthGak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey, speaking of dvhs. what's the cheapest dvhs box out there right now and can you record off of the pre-recorded shows off the 6412? everything? or just non encrpyted stuff. in other words, if i recorderd a concert or something off of inhd. could i come back and archive it off later onto dvhs? is there ANY way to do this yet or not?



Yes you can record from DVR. I think you can even record stuff like pay per view tho I have never tried it.


If you are looking for a dvhs I have an extra JVC I am thinking about selling. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## arf1410

I have comcast BASIC cable in Sammamish. Comcast says I need cablecard or box to get HDTV. The guys at Video ONly are "100% certain" that with basic cable, and a newer HDTC with built in QAL (?) tuner, I do not need any additional equipment or service, and can get about 8 HDTV channels! The comcast basic cable channel line-up does show some HDTV channels.


Who's right - Comcast or Video ONly?


----------



## posies2323

Video Only is correct. You need a HDTV with a QAM tuner.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just called Comcast support. They said they've gotten a lot of calls on the missing guide data issue, and they've been working with KSTW on it since last night. He expected the issue to be resolved this afternoon. I hope so, because I've got to schedule some DVR recordings before I go out of town tomorrow morning..




Now...wait a minute...."working with KSTW" on the guide issue....we don't put the guide on comcast....comcast contracts thru TMS (tribune meida services) to provide the guide on their systems. Comcast doesn't use the PSIP guide..that is there and working by the way of the OTA signal. No cable companies that I know of are passing the PSIP info put out by stations..yet....










RDiotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey, speaking of dvhs. what's the cheapest dvhs box out there right now and can you record off of the pre-recorded shows off the 6412? everything? or just non encrpyted stuff. in other words, if i recorderd a concert or something off of inhd. could i come back and archive it off later onto dvhs? is there ANY way to do this yet or not?



I've archived extended programming like the Super Bowl via firewire to my JVC 40k DVHS. I've also archived hundreds (perhaps thousands) of favorite clips via firewire to my laptop, where I can burn the MPEGs (Use Womble to edit and convert .ts to .mpg) to DVD. The only things you can't record the raw stream from are those with 5C encryption, and I've only run into it a couple times. I get stuff off INHD (they have some of the best HD programming you'd ever want to see) on a regular basis.


I haven't tried archiving the raw stream from On Demand or PPV because I'm skeptical that it would work and I normally just use a connected ReplayTV to archive it anyway. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.


Tim


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't tried archiving the raw stream from On Demand or PPV because I'm skeptical that it would work and I normally just use a connected ReplayTV to archive it anyway. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> Tim



Neither OnDemand nor PPV works with firewire.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now...wait a minute...."working with KSTW" on the guide issue....we don't put the guide on comcast....comcast contracts thru TMS (tribune meida services) to provide the guide on their systems. Comcast doesn't use the PSIP guide..that is there and working by the way of the OTA signal. No cable companies that I know of are passing the PSIP info put out by stations..yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW



Looks more like "working without KSTW". Now they have listings for 111, with the name "TVGC" attached -- they're wrong for the current listings, but the same as 11 later on in the week.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks more like "working without KSTW". Now they have listings for 111, with the name "TVGC" attached -- they're wrong for the current listings, but the same as 11 later on in the week.




My guide data with my tivo series3 has showed up as KSTWDT a few hours ago. Man this new tivo kicks some serious butt with video and sound quality. I mean WOW the picture deinterlaces beautifully to 720P.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guide data with my tivo series3 has showed up as KSTWDT a few hours ago. Man this new tivo kicks some serious butt with video and sound quality. I mean WOW the picture deinterlaces beautifully to 720P.



Are you using it on 720p fixed? I originally had it on native (in fact, that was one feature I was excited to have, coming from the 3412). But the resolution changes are a bit annoying, especially going into and out of the TiVo menus. I haven't really been able to discern a picture quality difference (between 720p fixed and native), but I also haven't done any serious testing.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please check to see what firmware version and guide build you have (so I'll know whether to ask them to try 12.35 for me again):
> 
> 
> Menu/Settings/Cable Box Options/Diagnostics
> 
> 
> Fourth line down has firmware version (GIOS).
> 
> First line has guide build.
> 
> 
> When I requested a d/l last week, it was changed from 12.35 and 25142S to 12.31 and 25129S.



The Guide build is 1.7.3400 (25129S) and the GIOS is 12.31. I guess it's the older verrsion, but this unit seems to be working better than it ever did before when it would've had the same version.


Perhaps there was something else that changed as well, because my wife said they had to download something to the DVR over the phone line that they claimed would take 20 minutes and would be used to set up the firmware. Not sure what all that means - maybe it's a new "installer" that makes so much difference.


Tim


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using it on 720p fixed? I originally had it on native (in fact, that was one feature I was excited to have, coming from the 3412). But the resolution changes are a bit annoying, especially going into and out of the TiVo menus. I haven't really been able to discern a picture quality difference (between 720p fixed and native), but I also haven't done any serious testing.




I am going with 720 fixed. My 1080i sources look much better now then when I had my projector deinterlace it. If and when I get a VP I will pass native into that.


I am still confused with this audio thing. I actually think that the tivo is doing too much work processing and when ever I am watching something and then put up the guide and surf through the guide it stutters. I think the processor can't handle the load. If they do a firmware upgrade I think that will actually take away from any of the picture quality algorithms. I think that a hardware upgrade is the only solution. Needs a faster processor or two.


----------



## dalbrit1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just have Basic Cable without the box and feed the cable directly into my QAM tuner for local HD.



Hi,


Thanks for the answer. I don't have a QAM tuner, so I know I will need an HD box from Comcast. My question is whether they will let me have a box if I just subscribe to the "Limited Cable" package, since all we want are the local channels the package is really all we need.


Cheers,


Mark


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've archived extended programming like the Super Bowl via firewire to my JVC 40k DVHS. I've also archived hundreds (perhaps thousands) of favorite clips via firewire to my laptop, where I can burn the MPEGs (Use Womble to edit and convert .ts to .mpg) to DVD. The only things you can't record the raw stream from are those with 5C encryption, and I've only run into it a couple times. I get stuff off INHD (they have some of the best HD programming you'd ever want to see) on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried archiving the raw stream from On Demand or PPV because I'm skeptical that it would work and I normally just use a connected ReplayTV to archive it anyway. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> 
> Tim



Just so I'm clear on this. You're saying that I can archive RECORDED shows from MY DVR to a DVHS deck as long as they art not 5c encrypted, right? I just can't record OnDemand and PPV content, right? DarthGak, PM sent.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so I'm clear on this. You're saying that I can archive RECORDED shows from MY DVR to a DVHS deck as long as they art not 5c encrypted, right? I just can't record OnDemand and PPV content, right?



That's how I do it. The downside is that you can only record via firewire in real time, so I usually record as I watch, pausing the recording during commercials. Of course in the case of the Super Bowl I wanted all the commercials as well.


You have to be a little careful with the length and quality of your firewire cable. Too long or cheap and there will be numerous breakups. However, I'm currently using a 20-footer without any problems.


Tim


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so I'm clear on this. You're saying that I can archive RECORDED shows from MY DVR to a DVHS deck as long as they art not 5c encrypted, right? I just can't record OnDemand and PPV content, right? DarthGak, PM sent.



Actually since most DHVS decks are fully 5C-compliant, you should be able to archive *almost any* show - even those that are "5C encrypted". DTCP copy protection (commonly called 5C) has an encryption flag for each show that can be set to one of several different values:


1. copy-freely (not encrypted)

2. no-more-copies (encrypted)

3. copy-one-generation (encrypted)

4. copy-never (encrypted)


Most shows that are "5C encrypted" are actually set to #3 (copy-one-generation), which allows a 5C-compliant device (DVHS) to make a copy. The actual copy that's written to your DVHS tape is then flagged #2 (no-more-copies), and your DVHS deck will prevent you from making further copies.


Non-5C-compliant devices - like a PC with firewire capture - can only copy shows that are #1 (copy-freely), since those are not encrypted.


The #4 (copy-never) flag seems to be mostly used for OnDemand & PPV shows. Even your DVHS deck should not be able to record those.


Which actual shows are flagged by Comcast as #1 (copy freely) vs #3 (copy-one-generation) seems to vary. When I first tried this here in Seattle a couple years ago, everything was flagged "copy-freely", even premiums like HBO. Then they went the other way and everything except digital locals were flagged "copy-one-generation", so they couldn't be archived on a PC. Last I heard all non-premium digital channels were flagged "copy-freely", and premiums flagged "copy-one-generation". But I haven't actually tried this for a while, so I'm not sure what the settings are anymore.


----------



## ABHD

When I found out that a really really small town I used to live in Oregon way out in timbuktu had a better HD channel lineup on Comcast than here in Seattle. I couldn't believe it, so I wrote a few emails to find out what is up and requested more HD. Anyway here is the latest response!










"Just a quick update. CW-HD (the combination of what was formerly UPN and WB) launched this past Tuesday 9/19 on Channel 111. The next to launch will be MHD and I believe that will happen within the next two months. The debate is still on with respect to Universal HD, but I feel that we will probably go ahead launch this in the near future as well."


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalbrit1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I don't have a QAM tuner, so I know I will need an HD box from Comcast. My question is whether they will let me have a box if I just subscribe to the "Limited Cable" package, since all we want are the local channels the package is really all we need.



Oh, I'm sure they'll let you have it, if you're willing to pay the $10 a month over and above the cable package they charge to rent an HD box.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalbrit1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I don't have a QAM tuner, so I know I will need an HD box from Comcast. My question is whether they will let me have a box if I just subscribe to the "Limited Cable" package, since all we want are the local channels the package is really all we need.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Mark



When I went to the Seattle north office a couple months ago they said I had to get a Digital package if I wanted a digital box that gets HD (6200 - no DVR). So I now have Digital Plus. The only way around this that I know is to have a QAM tuner. The HD box is $5.00/mo on top of the Digital Plus package. Total with taxes is about $80/mo.


I didn't opt for the dvr version at the time because of all the problems with the dvr's, plus I have a TIVO to record the few things I want to time shift. At some point I will trade in the 6200 for a dvr version. There just isn't enough HD I want to record (yet).


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Most shows that are "5C encrypted" are actually set to #3 (copy-one-generation), which allows a 5C-compliant device (DVHS) to make a copy...
> 
> 
> ...But I haven't actually tried this for a while, so I'm not sure what the settings are anymore.



I'm guessing most of them must be "copy-freely" now, since I've captured clips to my notebook via firewire from each of channels KOMO-HD, KING-HD, KIRO-HD, KCPQ-HD, ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, TNT-HD, DISC-HD, and INHD all within the last two weeks.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I went to the Seattle north office a couple months ago they said I had to get a Digital package if I wanted a digital box that gets HD (6200 - no DVR). So I now have Digital Plus. The only way around this that I know is to have a QAM tuner. The HD box is $5.00/mo on top of the Digital Plus package. Total with taxes is about $80/mo.
> 
> (yet).



I think I pay $6 for the cable box (essentially, just renting a QAM tuner). I don't pay for digital cabel. That pays for all the local HD channels + ESPN2 in hi def.


----------



## dalbrit1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I pay $6 for the cable box (essentially, just renting a QAM tuner). I don't pay for digital cabel. That pays for all the local HD channels + ESPN2 in hi def.



Cool, that's exactly what I was hoping would be the case. I can live without the On-Demand and all that stuff for which I know you need a digital package. I just want to make sure I have the locals in HD.


Cheers,


Mark


----------



## Mike777

CW11 HDTV on Comcast has excellent picture, especially SD material.


I don't know what CW11 is doing differently, but I think their SD over the digital channels looks better than just about all the others. It is sharp and bright, as opposed to some of the others, which look dark and fuzzy. KMQY is both dark and fuzzy. Then there is Kiro 7, where the SD has some terrible edge noise around objects. King 5 suffers from the same thing.


CW11 on the digital channel is doing an excellent job with SD.


As for HD, it looks good on CW11, but is similar to the others. For regular network shows, I think NBC looks better than either ABC or CBS, which both look kind of dark. For sports, ESPN, ABC and FOX probably look the best, with CBS close. NBC is kind of bad on HD sports.


As for local news, hands down KOMO 4 looks the best with outstanding, bright and sharp HDTV.


I wish there wasn't this variation in quality.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I pay $6 for the cable box (essentially, just renting a QAM tuner). I don't pay for digital cabel. That pays for all the local HD channels + ESPN2 in hi def.



I think you are lucky to be getting anything but local HD channels in unencrypted QAM signal. I too was getting ESPN HD a couple of years ago via my QAM tuner, but it was soon turned off.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure they'll let you have it, if you're willing to pay the $10 a month over and above the cable package they charge to rent an HD box.



Back when I had it I think the HD box was only $5-7 more per month with Limited Basic. They wouldn't let you have a HD DVR with limited basic.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I went to the Seattle north office a couple months ago they said I had to get a Digital package if I wanted a digital box that gets HD (6200 - no DVR). So I now have Digital Plus. The only way around this that I know is to have a QAM tuner. The HD box is $5.00/mo on top of the Digital Plus package. Total with taxes is about $80/mo.).



Sounds like you talked to someone who either didn't know what they were talking about, or worked on commission.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like you talked to someone who either didn't know what they were talking about, or worked on commission.



Or they had a temporary shortage of HD box inventory. When that happens, they've been known to limit them to Digital customers only.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or they had a temporary shortage of HD box inventory. When that happens, they've been known to limit them to Digital customers only.



I'd take that as a sign of their HD DVRs not being very popular. It didn't occur to me they could possibly have a sortage of just the HD boxes.


----------



## brente

I know there have been a couple of other posts about this, but just wanted to also pass along that the Series 3 Tivo works great on the comcast system here in Seattle in case anyone was wondering...


You don't get the series 3 to save money (the cost of the hardware as well as the 'service' is kind of ridiculous), however, the extra drive capacity (comes with a 250GB drive - which I've had upgraded to a 500GB one to yield 60 hours of HD recording capacity), the improved UI (it's consistent, reasonably quick, and intuitive - IMHO), and the reliability of operation (it records when it's told to, the controls work correctly when playing back content) is well worth the expense and makes the motorola dvr boxes envious. The fact that comcast gives you the cable cards at no charge is also nice. As soon as I get around to watching some programming I have recorded on my moto 6412, it will be going back to the comcast office...


I would really hope the tivo software on the moto dvr boxes cures all of the ills we've been experiencing, but given that the tivo s/w sits on to of the firmware/hardware we already have and the storage capacity won't change (I've seen references to the 160GB drive models, but nothing larger...), it is nice to have an alternative. Now, if comcast would only lease the tivo h/w boxes for $15/mo...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like you talked to someone who either didn't know what they were talking about, or worked on commission.



I wasn't looking for the cheapest way to get HD. I was looking for Digital Cable + HD but no DVR. I was already paying $50 for analog expanded cable. So it is not that they mislead me - I got exactly what I asked for.


----------



## marosnax

so this has probably been answered but does HDMi look better with comcast than componet?


----------



## zyland

I tried both component out and DVI HDMI out from my Comcast Motorola box. The component out is problematic in that it outputs everything as 1080i no matter what the original single was. I had a few issues


#1. My TV is 720p native so 720p source would upconvert to 1080i and then my TV would downconvert to 720p.

#2. My TV has more format options with SD source than with HD source. So I could tell my TV to always display SD channels as narrow or wide or stretch or stretch plus. When all channels are 1080i, I lost this ability.

#3. I got audio sync problems frequently with the component output. (but just on HD content).


I got a DVI to HDMI cable and all of those problems went away.


Go with the DVI to HDMI solution instead.


----------



## wareagle

You can set the output to 720p if you wish:


Power/Menu


Second line of User Settings is YPbPr Output, which can be toggled to 1080i, 720p, 480p, or 480i.


Third line of settings is for 4:3 Override -- 480p, 480i, Stretch, or Off.


----------



## sangwpark

RE: component v. HDMI/DVI...


Funny the question was asked because I did a split screen PIP test using HDMI on one side and component the other a few days ago to ask my wife the same question. Why? because I couldn't tell the two apart. For me, HDMI seemed to have more natural color and a *slight* better clarity, but only because I freeze-framed to see if I can detect any difference. With movement, the clarity difference was hard to detect. Most TVs, from what I understand, have better color correction availability with component vs. DVI/HDMI so even the color difference I saw could be adjusted if I wanted to.


But, if the question is straight out-of-box clarity, I'd go with HDMI. If you like to fiddle around with the video settings, component probably is the way to go. So, what am I trying to say.... I guess the answer is...um...up to your eyes.

--

Sang


----------



## chris5977

Can you please explain about the cable cards being free? I had a cable card last year. I was required to have a digital package AND pay $5 a month for the card.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there have been a couple of other posts about this, but just wanted to also pass along that the Series 3 Tivo works great on the comcast system here in Seattle in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> 
> You don't get the series 3 to save money (the cost of the hardware as well as the 'service' is kind of ridiculous), however, the extra drive capacity (comes with a 250GB drive - which I've had upgraded to a 500GB one to yield 60 hours of HD recording capacity), the improved UI (it's consistent, reasonably quick, and intuitive - IMHO), and the reliability of operation (it records when it's told to, the controls work correctly when playing back content) is well worth the expense and makes the motorola dvr boxes envious. The fact that comcast gives you the cable cards at no charge is also nice. As soon as I get around to watching some programming I have recorded on my moto 6412, it will be going back to the comcast office...
> 
> 
> I would really hope the tivo software on the moto dvr boxes cures all of the ills we've been experiencing, but given that the tivo s/w sits on to of the firmware/hardware we already have and the storage capacity won't change (I've seen references to the 160GB drive models, but nothing larger...), it is nice to have an alternative. Now, if comcast would only lease the tivo h/w boxes for $15/mo...


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you please explain about the cable cards being free? I had a cable card last year. I was required to have a digital package AND pay $5 a month for the card.



I walked into the comcast office, told them I needed 2 cable cards, I asked them how much they were per month - they told me free. THEN, they looked up my account info. I asked for clarification as to whether they were free because of my account level (I do have the digital package), and they said "nope - they're free".


I remember on one of the other forums (tivo thread in hdtv recording forum?) someone had linked to a blurb on comcast's site that indicated the cable cards were free - I never read the blurb and don't remember the exact link...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CW11 HDTV on Comcast has excellent picture, especially SD material.



Agreed. I don't know if it's because they have newer equipment or what... but wow! I caught a little bit of Everybody Hates Chris yesterday on CW-HD and the PQ was indeed excellent! The SD picture was also good. I wish all channels that broadcast in SD could look this good.


But one thing I noticed is no DD 5.1 from anything HD on this channel that I've seen so far. Hopefully that will change in the future. I did see the iPod Nano commercial on both CW and on CBS. The commercial shown on CBS was in DD5.1 and there was a big difference in the surround sound effects compaired to the same commercial that aired on CW.


----------



## posies2323




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A cautionary tale for any Comcast Seattle customers subscribing to the 'Digital Lite' channel package.
> 
> 
> I upgraded from Comcast Seattle's Digital Lite package in June to Classic Digital and a HD DVR. I recently decided to revert back to Digital Lite and now find out that Comcast Seattle will not offer a HD set-top box with the Limited Basic Cable channel package.
> 
> 
> I must subscribe to their 'Basic Cable' channel package to qualify for a HD set-top box. Comcast acknowledged that I could still be enjoying the now-defunct 'Digital Lite' package if I had done nothing to change my service level.



above is my post of August 16th.


I was told over the phone on August 16th that Comcast will no longer rent an HD box (sans DVR) to 'Limited Cable' subscribers and that this policy had gone into effect on August 14th.


If any Limited Basic subscribers have been able to initiate an HD box rental since August 16th, I would greatly appreciate confirmation of this.


thanks


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The incessant reboot problems our 3412 came down with a few weeks ago appear to be fixed!
> 
> 
> My DW called into Comcast yesterday to complain again and they seemed very eager to download new firmware to our machine. So far it's never worked better and every FF and REW speed seems just about perfect. Firewire capturing works great as well.
> 
> 
> Tim



Well, our 3412 has spontaneously rebooted itself in the last couple days and just last night had a problem with the lead-in to the game in New Orleans (I had set up a manual recording from 5:20p to 6:20p). When I got home, the DVR guide showed the reccording but when I tried to play it I was told "the show is no longer available..."


The latest Dish Network offer is starting to look more and more appealing. 29 HD channels??? Anybody know if their HD DVR has firewire output?


Tim


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, our 3412 has spontaneously rebooted itself in the last couple days...



If you have the 12.35 firmware you can eliminate the rebooting by having Comcast roll it back to 12.31. It's a crapshoot as to the effects on other functions.


P.S.

I just realized that you've already done the firmware rollback -- so it seems that, for you at least, that didn't completely fix the problem. Very discouraging.


----------



## Karyk

Re Comcast not giving out boxes to limited basic customers: If you have an old computer around that works, consider getting a MyHD-130 card. It does QAM and will record, and because it's hardware based it doesn't require much of a computer to function. It's roughly $200 or so, and thus is much more economical than upgrading your cable.


And you get HD recording functionality too, although I'm not sure how good that is with QAM (due to the channel assignments). I have the MyHD-120, which doesn't do QAM, so I have no idea how well it functions.


----------



## ekote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> above is my post of August 16th.
> 
> 
> I was told over the phone on August 16th that Comcast will no longer rent an HD box (sans DVR) to 'Limited Cable' subscribers and that this policy had gone into effect on August 14th.
> 
> 
> If any Limited Basic subscribers have been able to initiate an HD box rental since August 16th, I would greatly appreciate confirmation of this.
> 
> 
> thanks




I just bought a Pioneer Plasma 5070 with a QAM tuner. I also subscribe to Comcast Limited Basic service. With this TV, I should be able to get any HD channels they offer (non-premium) with the QAM tuner, right?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a Pioneer Plasma 5070 with a QAM tuner. I also subscribe to Comcast Limited Basic service. With this TV, I should be able to get any HD channels they offer (non-premium) with the QAM tuner, right?



Yep, although without a cablecard you'd have to determine the channel assignments (posted above somewhere).


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re Comcast not giving out boxes to limited basic customers: If you have an old computer around that works, consider getting a MyHD-130 card. It does QAM and will record, and because it's hardware based it doesn't require much of a computer to function. It's roughly $200 or so, and thus is much more economical than upgrading your cable.
> 
> 
> And you get HD recording functionality too, although I'm not sure how good that is with QAM (due to the channel assignments). I have the MyHD-120, which doesn't do QAM, so I have no idea how well it functions.



Another option is the Fusion HDTV card - also about $200.- it displays/records/plays back HDTV from QAM channels on Comcast Basic Cable.


Currently we are getting ABC, NBC and PBS (but for some reason not CBS) in HDTV. PBS alone is well worth the price of admission with some spectacular programming, i.e. NOVA, Great Performances etc.


The recorded HDTV files are in the .tp format and there is a nice freeware program - VLC Media Player - which can also play these files as well as act as a server to broadcast these files to other PC's on your local WiFi network.


----------



## Karyk

But with the Fusion card you need a slightly better computer for playback than what you need with the MyHD card. I own both (but my MyHD is too old to do QAM).


----------



## scottiemc24

Steve Kipp replied to my e-mail about FSN-HD saying: Discussions are moving forward with Fox, and we are keeping our fingers crossed that we will have something to announce by the end of the year.


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another option is the Fusion HDTV card - also about $200.- it displays/records/plays back HDTV from QAM channels on Comcast Basic Cable.
> 
> 
> Currently we are getting ABC, NBC and PBS (but for some reason not CBS) in HDTV. PBS alone is well worth the price of admission with some spectacular programming, i.e. NOVA, Great Performances etc.
> 
> 
> The recorded HDTV files are in the .tp format and there is a nice freeware program - VLC Media Player - which can also play these files as well as act as a server to broadcast these files to other PC's on your local WiFi network.




UPDATE: Today, I doscovered that the NBC HD channel (830) is "encrypted" or scrambled... I guess ABC HD and PBS HD will be next... thought Comcast had to carry the HD channels that are available freely OTA? or is that a misconception...


Sooo, if you have a HDTV with a QAM tuner, the Comcast Basic package is not offering much. If and when they scramble/encrypt the PBS HD channel (822) it is time for me to kiss off Comcast and install an OTA antenna. If anyone from Comcast is monitoring this discussion group, I would really like to know why they scramble the a.m. free broadcasts.


----------



## Karyk

It shouldn't be encrypted. Did they perhaps reassign the channels?


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be encrypted. Did they perhaps reassign the channels?



The NBC-HD and CBS-HD channels are now both encrypted (as are all the pay channels, of course).


No - Comcast did not re-assign or re-number the channels.


Once again, my question is - WHY does Comcast encrypt these free channels?


----------



## gdeep

INHD was replaced with NFL HD last night.


NFL Replay for Bucs and Panthers was on.


and


NFL Replay for Steelers and Cincy was on.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NBC-HD and CBS-HD channels are now both encrypted (as are all the pay channels, of course).
> 
> 
> No - Comcast did not re-assign or re-number the channels.
> 
> 
> Once again, my question is - WHY does Comcast encrypt these free channels?



What makes you think they are encrypted? Can you see the PIDs?


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve Kipp replied to my e-mail about FSN-HD saying: Discussions are moving forward with Fox, and we are keeping our fingers crossed that we will have something to announce by the end of the year.



Good news, though it sounds like we have no hope for this football season...


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news, though it sounds like we have no hope for this football season...



...but...for upcoming Sonics season? That would be sweet!

--

Sang


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once again, my question is - WHY does Comcast encrypt these free channels?



The channels are not necessarily free to Comcast. The local stations can charge Comcast a fee to rebroadcast, or require that in order to rebroadcast, they must also broadcast X, Y, and Z channels as well.


You are obviouslly welcome to view the OTA versions of the channels for free with an antenna.


Back in RI, we didn't have Fox or CBS in HD on local cable because the company that owned both stations wanted Cox Cable to pay a subscriber based fee to be allowed to rebroadcast... For all I know, that's still the case.


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What makes you think they are encrypted? Can you see the PIDs?



When I click on the channel that is encrypted...it gives me about 5 seconds of a clear picture and then that is replaced bith a snowy green picture with all kinds of artifacts...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I click on the channel that is encrypted...it gives me about 5 seconds of a clear picture and then that is replaced bith a snowy green picture with all kinds of artifacts...



That sounds more like an HDCP handshaking problem between the cable box and your TV. I presume you are connecting over DVI or HDMI? Could you double-check by trying an analog (Component) connection to your TV instead?


----------



## Michael Warner

I had my HD turn into a green-pixeled mess last night right after "Smith" on CBS. As of today it's working fine again. This is with the cable hooked up directly to my set's QAM tuner.


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds more like an HDCP handshaking problem between the cable box and your TV. I presume you are connecting over DVI or HDMI? Could you double-check by trying an analog (Component) connection to your TV instead?



The cable (RG 6) is connected directly to the cable input on my Fusion HD card - no DVI or HDMI connection needed.


However, tonight NBC-HD (830) is back unencrypted.... CBS is still not viewable ..go figure


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable (RG 6) is connected directly to the cable input on my Fusion HD card - no DVI or HDMI connection needed.
> 
> 
> However, tonight NBC-HD (830) is back unencrypted.... CBS is still not viewable ..go figure



Neither of them have appeared encrypted to me, and the problem you're describing was experienced by another user on the same two channels (83-x, 84-x) a while back. In his case, the problem was ingress from KWPX (33) and KWPX-DT (32). OTA channels 32 & 33 occupy the same spectrum space as CATV channels 83 & 84. There might be some ingress on the line, either in the house, or on the drop to your house. That'd certainly cause KING & KIRO to lock-on spottily at best.


----------



## posies2323

Thanks for the suggestions for the MyHD 130 and Fusion. I purchased the MyHD after Comcast cut me off from an HD box rental.


I am having no problems receiving the HD channels of NBC or CBS


I recently saw the update to the channel listing txt. file noting KMYQ HD at 96-1 and The Tube at 96-2. I re-did the channel scan for the MyHD 130 but do not see anything at 96-1 or 96-2.


Is anyone else picking up KMYQ HD or The Tube with a MyHD 130 card ?


thanks


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neither of them have appeared encrypted to me, and the problem you're describing was experienced by another user on the same two channels (83-x, 84-x) a while back. In his case, the problem was ingress from KWPX (33) and KWPX-DT (32). OTA channels 32 & 33 occupy the same spectrum space as CATV channels 83 & 84. There might be some ingress on the line, either in the house, or on the drop to your house. That'd certainly cause KING & KIRO to lock-on spottily at best.



That might be it; I suspect the drop box in the street since it is basically open to the elements and the wiring inside is a mess after umpteen installers have fiddled with it over the years since Comcast took over from @Home (remember @Home







)


Another possiblity might be that the FusionHD card is picking up some OTA signals - but less like since the card is pretty well shielded inside the PC box (which is grounded).


So I will just resign myself to no CBS HD....


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I will just resign myself to no CBS HD....



How's your signal strength? My Fusion 5 flashed a picture then hangs with a blank screen like you describe any time the signal strength falls below 80%. I added a Motorola Signal Booster to the line, and now it works like a champ.


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's your signal strength? My Fusion 5 flashed a picture then hangs with a blank screen like you describe any time the signal strength falls below 80%. I added a Motorola Signal Booster to the line, and now it works like a champ.




Signal strength is 100%.


I "think" I found the problem with the CBS-HD channel and my Fusion HDTV card.


When I do an Autoscan of the digital channels, the fusion software does not list 841 (CBSHD). When I try to add 841 manually, I get the following error message:


"Access violation at address 0048761C in module "FusionHDTV.exe". Read of address 00000004."


I have no idea what this cryptic message means, other than it tells me that the card can not handle that channel. Too bad - I wish the problem was on one of the shopping channels, but c'est la vie










Perhaps one of the "gurus" following this thread can enlighten me?


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neither of them have appeared encrypted to me, and the problem you're describing was experienced by another user on the same two channels (83-x, 84-x) a while back. In his case, the problem was ingress from KWPX (33) and KWPX-DT (32). OTA channels 32 & 33 occupy the same spectrum space as CATV channels 83 & 84. There might be some ingress on the line, either in the house, or on the drop to your house. That'd certainly cause KING & KIRO to lock-on spottily at best.



I agree, it sounds like your signal is not clean/you are getting intermittent interference. If the channel was encrypted you would never get a clear picture. The Fusion software says the channel is encrypted but I think that is a result of the way they detect encrypted channels, I dont have proof but I would guess the software looks for un-recognizable digital garbage (ie. encryption and a bad cable could look similar).


You should call comcast and report the problem to them, they can send out a technician the test the line. You also could try changing the coax cable you are using to a higher grade cable. Do you have any splitters in your house, try removing them and connecting just the fusion card.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... When I try to add 841 manually, I get the following error message:
> 
> 
> "Access violation at address 0048761C in module "FusionHDTV.exe". Read of address 00000004."
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this cryptic message means, other than it tells me that the card can not handle that channel.



That's a pretty generic software error message. It just means there's a bug in this software - it tried to access memory it shouldn't have - and it has crashed.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Signal strength is 100%.
> 
> 
> I "think" I found the problem with the CBS-HD channel and my Fusion HDTV card.
> 
> 
> When I do an Autoscan of the digital channels, the fusion software does not list 841 (CBSHD). When I try to add 841 manually, I get the following error message:
> 
> 
> "Access violation at address 0048761C in module "FusionHDTV.exe". Read of address 00000004."
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this cryptic message means, other than it tells me that the card can not handle that channel. Too bad - I wish the problem was on one of the shopping channels, but c'est la vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps one of the "gurus" following this thread can enlighten me?



As jimre said, that message is evidence of a software problem. It could be a conflict with another program or task on the machine or a corrupt file from Fusion. Have you tried reinstalling the software? Have you checked their website for software updates?


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As jimre said, that message is evidence of a software problem. It could be a conflict with another program or task on the machine or a corrupt file from Fusion. Have you tried reinstalling the software? Have you checked their website for software updates?



DVICO, the makers of the Fusion HDTV boards, have been struggling to get the software "debugged" for a long time...I have installed..and re-installed their latest version - FusionHDTV 3.41.


However, I would not be surprised if there are still bugs lurking in their software. DVICO is very innovative Korean company - and their boards are great - but their software developers could use some help.


So now I will re-phrase my question: Does anyone (on this discussion thread) use the Fusion HDTV board to successfully view channel 841 - CBS-HD???


----------



## Fooled

Has anyone have any idea why I would get vertical lines through channels hosted on 600-700mhz? FM station perhaps?


This problem occurs only in certain colors (orange, yellow, light aqua blue) and it occurs both on the digital frequency 600-700mhz, but it also occurs if I watch these same channels via analog cable (connected coax directly to TV). I've also removed my splitter and it still occurs (all cabling is RG6\\U).


Has anyone seen this before? It's really strange I could get interfence since these channels are supposed to be digital signals via 256 QAM ( I realize the actual video is analog and only the carrier is digital, but still ).


Also, my SNR and AGC are fine and like I said earlier, only happens on certain colors. This happens on both my set top boxes and TVs regardless if the set top box is used to view the channel.


I'm pretty much stuck at this point and am having comcast come out, but I'm sure they are going to tell me it's something is my house causing this. Any ideas on how to elevate this issue if needed? I'm in Issaquah and any local contacts to get an actual line tech out would be most helpful.


----------



## marosnax

so I just have to say comcast compresses the crap out of their on demand HD content which sucks.


----------



## Cyclone131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for the MyHD 130 and Fusion. I purchased the MyHD after Comcast cut me off from an HD box rental.
> 
> 
> I am having no problems receiving the HD channels of NBC or CBS
> 
> 
> I recently saw the update to the channel listing txt. file noting KMYQ HD at 96-1 and The Tube at 96-2. I re-did the channel scan for the MyHD 130 but do not see anything at 96-1 or 96-2.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else picking up KMYQ HD or The Tube with a MyHD 130 card ?
> 
> 
> thanks



They appear to be QAM-64 channels instead of QAM-256. I hope this helps.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVICO, the makers of the Fusion HDTV boards, have been struggling to get the software "debugged" for a long time...I have installed..and re-installed their latest version - FusionHDTV 3.41.
> 
> 
> However, I would not be surprised if there are still bugs lurking in their software. DVICO is very innovative Korean company - and their boards are great - but their software developers could use some help.
> 
> 
> So now I will re-phrase my question: Does anyone (on this discussion thread) use the Fusion HDTV board to successfully view channel 841 - CBS-HD???



Yes, I watched the bengals/patriots game today without any problems. I have a Dvico Fusion 3 T with the Dvico Software v3.41 over QAM on Comcast in Kirkland.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyclone131* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They appear to be QAM-64 channels instead of QAM-256. I hope this helps.



I cannot seem to find listing for "The Tube" on TVguide.com or zap2it labs. Can you confirm it is logically mapped to channel 116? I dont have a comcast box so I cannot.


Thanks,

Nate


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to find listing for "The Tube" on TVguide.com or zap2it labs. Can you confirm it is logically mapped to channel 116? I dont have a comcast box so I cannot.



I haven't seen the notice from Comcast first-hand, not having a Comcast box either, but there were a few posts a month or so back that said it would be mapped to Ch. 116 on 10/11.


----------



## srberard

I see the same issues on my Panasonic plasma. It seems to only happen on the digital simulcast channels (I have a 3412 box with no analog). I have not seen it ever on a HD program. It's especially bad on SciFi. I've tried all sorts of calibration with my set all without success. The box is set to output 480i for SD and 720p for HD. I haven't tried connecting up via a CableCard yet.


Anyone else have this issue or should I file this under "SD sucks bad and there is nothing much we can do about it"?


-Steve



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fooled* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone have any idea why I would get vertical lines through channels hosted on 600-700mhz? FM station perhaps?
> 
> 
> This problem occurs only in certain colors (orange, yellow, light aqua blue) and it occurs both on the digital frequency 600-700mhz, but it also occurs if I watch these same channels via analog cable (connected coax directly to TV). I've also removed my splitter and it still occurs (all cabling is RG6\\U).
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? It's really strange I could get interfence since these channels are supposed to be digital signals via 256 QAM ( I realize the actual video is analog and only the carrier is digital, but still ).
> 
> 
> Also, my SNR and AGC are fine and like I said earlier, only happens on certain colors. This happens on both my set top boxes and TVs regardless if the set top box is used to view the channel.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much stuck at this point and am having comcast come out, but I'm sure they are going to tell me it's something is my house causing this. Any ideas on how to elevate this issue if needed? I'm in Issaquah and any local contacts to get an actual line tech out would be most helpful.


----------



## cnjvh

Same issue w/Hitachi 51SWX20B. This issue just appeared out of the blue about 6 months ago. Have a co-worker with the same issue on a JVC HDTV.


File it under "sucks" I'd say.


----------



## getnate12345

Anyone notice really bad audio problems during desparate house wives on KOMO lastnight? Geez, loud screeching and audio dropout for about 1-2 minutes.


-Nate


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice really bad audio problems during desparate house wives on KOMO lastnight? Geez, loud screeching and audio dropout for about 1-2 minutes.
> 
> 
> -Nate



I saw this too via OTA to my Dish ViP622. Also, was noted by another Dish sub on another forum in CA so it seems like it was a source issue, not a Dish/Comcast/KOMO issue.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice really bad audio problems during desparate house wives on KOMO lastnight? Geez, loud screeching and audio dropout for about 1-2 minutes.



I noticed the audio drop out during the first few minutes of Bosten Legal last week. Only the rear surround channel was working. No screeching noise though.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Is there something going on with the current firmware that is causing my HD DVR box to reboot while Fast Forwarding through a recording, occasionally?


I'm also seeing the video turning bright solid green, occasionally after turning it on.


thx


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice really bad audio problems during desparate house wives on KOMO lastnight? Geez, loud screeching and audio dropout for about 1-2 minutes.
> 
> 
> -Nate



I heard some popping for a couple minutes viewing the HD channel in Dolby digital. On my other TV (my wife and I were watching in different rooms because she started watching the recorded version later while it was recording and I was watching it live) the recording just stopped around minutes 51-54. When rewinding at 54 it would jump to 51 and fastforwarding at 51 would jump to 54. not the first time this has happened... Man these boxes are buggy.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there something going on with the current firmware that is causing my HD DVR box to reboot while Fast Forwarding through a recording, occasionally?



If it's a 3412 with 12.35 firmware, the rebooting is a problem associated with that firmware version. You can call Comcast and have them roll back your firmware to 12.31 to fix it.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it's a 3412 with 12.35 firmware, the rebooting is a problem associated with that firmware version. You can call Comcast and have them roll back your firmware to 12.31 to fix it.



Anybody know when a patch (or new version) to fix the reboot errors in the 12.35 firmware is coming?


----------



## Fooled




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnjvh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same issue w/Hitachi 51SWX20B. This issue just appeared out of the blue about 6 months ago. Have a co-worker with the same issue on a JVC HDTV.
> 
> 
> File it under "sucks" I'd say.



The comcast line technician that came out is escalating the issue to the Bellevue Head end. It appears to be a problem on their end, I've got the guys cell phone number and hopefully this issue will be resolved shortly.


You may want to let Comcast know you are seeing it, all the senior people haven't heard anyone complain about this issue or witnessed it before (We called about 6 or 7 of them). He assumed that most people just didn't care enough (as this issue is on their end, he's suprised more people haven't told them about it).


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed the audio drop out during the first few minutes of Bosten Legal last week. Only the rear surround channel was working. No screeching noise though.



i got it on boston legal too. Thought it was abc, until tonight and got the same thing on cold case on cbs.


anyone have thoughts?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i got it on boston legal too. Thought it was abc, until tonight and got the same thing on cold case on cbs.
> 
> 
> anyone have thoughts?



Do you get the problem using a digital audio connection and with the analog connection? I'm just curious. I'm going to connect both up and switch the next time I hear it and see if there is something buggy about the digital out on the box or just the audio in general on the box with certain transmissions. That will help me narrow down whether it is the digital output, audio output, or the transmission itself...


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you get the problem using a digital audio connection and with the analog connection? I'm just curious. I'm going to connect both up and switch the next time I hear it and see if there is something buggy about the digital out on the box or just the audio in general on the box with certain transmissions. That will help me narrow down whether it is the digital output, audio output, or the transmission itself...



My box in connected to my receiver via the digital optical cable, with everything else connected to the tv via HDMI.


It's likely the incoming signal as it was recorded to the DVR that way. I tried stop start off on deal and it was still there.


----------



## almostinsane

Anyone lose channel 111 on their box? Seems to be missing for me.


----------



## Nausicaa

Still here in Bellevue


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i got it on boston legal too. Thought it was abc, until tonight and got the same thing on cold case on cbs.
> 
> 
> anyone have thoughts?



I posted this same question in the Seattle - OTA forum to see if maybe it's the broadcasters.


----------



## newlinux

Now is not a good time for fox to keep messing up! I'm trying to watch the game. The SD and HD channels are cutting out. Now it's just the Q13 logo. They must be having technical difficulties. Picture keeps freezing, and the HD channel isn't transmitting true HD anymore.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it's a 3412 with 12.35 firmware, the rebooting is a problem associated with that firmware version. You can call Comcast and have them roll back your firmware to 12.31 to fix it.



I had two of these box's and got so upset about the constant resetting. I got rid of them both and got two tivos. I returned one because I think they need to work bugs out. The other is dedicated for hd movie recording only.


I then got a new 3412. Manufacture date was last month. Today I get the dreaded reboot at 9 p.m. on the dot. Firmware 12.35. If I ask them to roll back the firmware how in the heck do I avoid getting it reverted back to 12.35 in the future? Now my video is stuttering bad. Tried turning it off and on again. I am getting ready to make a switch back to dish again when my cheap 1 year cable deal is over unless comcast can figure out the problems.


----------



## artseattle

Chipvideo, I know your pain! I reverted back to the 12.31 firmware last week and have had no reboots since (knock, knock). The ff doesn't work as well but it is tolerable. If you press ff three times, the system hesitates and then goes to x3. I've also noticed that my HD recorded picture can be a little jerky like it skips a frame. This only happens on occasion and I haven't noticed it tonight.


I don't think they'll download 12.35 unless you request it. I think Comcast knows that there are problems with it.


Art


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chipvideo, I know your pain! I reverted back to the 12.31 firmware last week and have had no reboots since (knock, knock). The ff doesn't work as well but it is tolerable. If you press ff three times, the system hesitates and then goes to x3. I've also noticed that my HD recorded picture can be a little jerky like it skips a frame. This only happens on occasion and I haven't noticed it tonight.
> 
> 
> I don't think they'll download 12.35 unless you request it. I think Comcast knows that there are problems with it.
> 
> 
> Art



Ok. Thanks. I will give them a call now.


----------



## greenstork

Does anyone know why Fox Sports Northwest isn't offered in HD? I called Comcast and they told me that the channel was not available in HD. I feel like I'm being duped, because clearly many Mariners games were broadcast in HD this year. Is it just not on Comcast?


When I surf over to the Fox Sports Net HD programming page, nothing is listed for Fox Sports NW, but many other FSN regions have HD programs upcoming.


Is there some blog or forum where all of the HD channels are listed for Comcast (Seattle/King Co.), and what can be expected in the future. Is there any speculation as to which HD channels are coming online in 2007-2008?


Clearly, I'm new to HDTV and the process of upgrading broadcasting in HD has been slow as molasses in the past few years. I was under the impression however, that the adoption of HD recording and broadcast equipment was picking up pace so I was wondering what the best rumor site was to follow, on the subject.


----------



## jimre

Greenstork - this has been discussed many times here already; check back thru this thread if you want gory details.


To summarize:
Fox wants to charge Comcast big bucks to carry Mariner HD games.
Comcast says "Robbery!"; refuses to pay said big bucks.
Stalemate.

Apparently this wasn't an issue for Fox's sister company, DirecTV (both companies owned by Rupert Murdoch's NewsCorp). Just Comcast.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Fox Sports Northwest isn't offered in HD? I called Comcast and they told me that the channel was not available in HD. I feel like I'm being duped, because clearly many Mariners games were broadcast in HD this year. Is it just not on Comcast?
> 
> 
> When I surf over to the Fox Sports Net HD programming page, nothing is listed for Fox Sports NW, but many other FSN regions have HD programs upcoming.



FSN-HD doesn't really exist as a channel. Occasionally, FSN-NW carries the Japanese HD video of a Mariners game on more-or-less a "special events" kind of basis. In 2004, Comcast and FSN-NW were able to reach agreement to allow Comcast to carry those HD Mariner games (they were kind of funny to watch because the audio and video often didn't match - Dave Niehaus would be describing the replay being shown on FSN-analog, while FSN-HD would be showing the Japanese signal, which would be focused on Ichiro stretching in the on-deck circle). In 2005 and 2006, Comcast and FSN-NW did not come to terms, presumably because FSN wanted more money than Comcast was willing to pay. The various regional Fox SportsNets are under different ownership, so there is no national deal between FSN and Comcast. Based on things I've read in other discussion threads, FSN-NW seems to do a lot less HD than other FSNs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there some blog or forum where all of the HD channels are listed for Comcast (Seattle/King Co.), and what can be expected in the future. Is there any speculation as to which HD channels are coming online in 2007-2008?
> 
> 
> Clearly, I'm new to HDTV and the process of upgrading broadcasting in HD has been slow as molasses in the past few years. I was under the impression however, that the adoption of HD recording and broadcast equipment was picking up pace so I was wondering what the best rumor site was to follow, on the subject.



This forum is probably the best place to find out what's going on in HD around here. At this point, Comcast already carries all of the Seattle-area digital broadcast signals. There are rumors that MHD and UHD will be added here locally pretty soon. Comcast probably needs to move some analog channels to digital to make room for more HD. They have already moved a Jewelry channel off analog to digital and that allowed them to start carrying the new CW affiliate and should have left them space for another HD signal or two.


One over-the-air HD signal that Comcast does not carry is the Vancouver CBC affiliate, CBUT-HD. We currently get their analog signal as part of Limited Basic cable, so presumably Comcast would not have much difficulty in getting permission to carry their digital signal. Maybe we could start in on an email campaign to Comcast to pick it up? I would love to watch Hockey Night in Canada in HD.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there some blog or forum where all of the HD channels are listed for Comcast (Seattle/King Co.), and what can be expected in the future. Is there any speculation as to which HD channels are coming online in 2007-2008?



So far, this forum has seemed to be the best source I've found out there, if anyone knows where to get better local info please post a link.

I wrote an email to Comcast VP for Puget sound about HD and why we are behind many other areas. He said the next HD additions we can expect are MHD and possibly UHD within the next couple months. This would be consistent with what other Comcast areas have added recently.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clearly, I'm new to HDTV and the process of upgrading broadcasting in HD has been slow as molasses in the past few years. I was under the impression however, that the adoption of HD recording and broadcast equipment was picking up pace so I was wondering what the best rumor site was to follow, on the subject.



I'm new to HDTV this year as well. I first drooled over HDTV back in 1998 but held out till 2006 ( almost a decade!) because I had heard Comcast was going to add a bunch of new HD in 2006, and figured HDTV would be much further along by now... well Comcast has added several new channels in certain areas, just not Seattle yet. After reading through the forums it seems it just takes months, even years sometimes for them to even add one or 2 HD channels. Hopefully this pace is going to change soon as we approach 2009.


There was an announcement that Comcast was going to add up to 35 HD channels by the end of 2007, but it doesn't specify what areas. Until they upgrade in our area for more bandwidth, I wouldn't count on the 35 channels here in Seattle. Probably places like Philly, Baltimore, Boston etc will get them first since they seem to currently have every HD channel comcast has to offer and don't seem to have the bandwidth problems we do.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was an announcement that Comcast was going to add up to 35 HD channels by the end of 2007, but it doesn't specify what areas. Until they upgrade in our area for more bandwidth, I wouldn't count on the 35 channels here in Seattle. Probably places like Philly, Baltimore, Boston etc will get them first since they seem to currently have every HD channel comcast has to offer and don't seem to have the bandwidth problems we do.



I thought I heard that Comcast was going to drop analog and go full digital by the end of 2007. That would free up all the bandwidth needed for HD galore.


----------



## seattlecosmo

Is it possible to put in a larger hard drive in the Motorola DVR that Comcast leases?


----------



## wareagle

No.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FSN-HD doesn't really exist as a channel. Occasionally, FSN-NW carries the Japanese HD video of a Mariners game on more-or-less a "special events" kind of basis.




Actually, while that was true in 2004, FSN-NW produced nearly every home Sonics game last season, and 15 home Mariners games this season in HD using their own production facilities (technically, a TV truck rented from a company called Mira Mobile. The truck is M5). Those games were broadcast on DirecTV, and several smaller cable companies in the area, including ClickTV in Tacoma.


If you read the Satellite TV Message boards, it appears that Dish Network is very close to carrying an array of FSN Regionals including NW. When that happens, Comcast will be the lone holdout against FSN's "robbery" rates.


Also, most networks that are branded FSN are actually now owned by News Corp (although there are a couple of non-News FSN's still out there). I belive that it is a "National Deal" that is holding up the negotiations, not a local FSN-NW vs. Comcast-Seattle issue.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, most networks that are branded FSN are actually now owned by News Corp (although there are a couple of non-News FSN's still out there). I belive that it is a "National Deal" that is holding up the negotiations, not a local FSN-NW vs. Comcast-Seattle issue.



Is FSN-NW owned by News Corp now?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is FSN-NW owned by News Corp now?



Yes, it has been owned by News Corp. since the late 90's (When Fox bought Prime Sports). The only FSN not owned by News Corp. in the west is FSN Bay Area. That one and FSN New England are owned by Rainbow Sports Networks.


----------



## gdeep

We should all send an email to Steve from comcast to add FSN NW HD before Sonics session kicks off....


----------



## vinny2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD was replaced with NFL HD last night.
> 
> 
> NFL Replay for Bucs and Panthers was on.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> NFL Replay for Steelers and Cincy was on.



INHD is still here in Seattle, with no NFL HD in sight. Is it going to get switched soon?


----------



## jhachey

I found the HD programming schedule of all of the various FSNs at:
http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD 
FSN-NW has zero HD programming for the entire month of October.


----------



## sangwpark

RE: NFL HD/INHD switch


My observation so far has been that whenever NFL HD was showing a game (for now all taped reruns), Comcast would switch INHD to NFL HD. That's a good news, right? for football fans. I hope it means when NFL TV start carrying Thursday games this Thanksgiving and beyond (including a certain local team's Thurs. showing) we'll be able to see the HD version of the game without having to subscribe to NFL Network.

--

Sang


----------



## Slev

Is anyone else unable to pick up the normally unencrypted digital channels with their QAM tuners today? I've got limited basic cable and usually have no problems picking up abc HD, nbc HD, etc etc etc since they're broadcasted unencrypted and I have a bulit in tuner in my hd set.


----------



## Spiff1333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else unable to pick up the normally unencrypted digital channels with their QAM tuners today? I've got limited basic cable and usually have no problems picking up abc HD, nbc HD, etc etc etc since they're broadcasted unencrypted and I have a bulit in tuner in my hd set.



I had the same problem. I had to do a re-scan and it picked some up but they are all out of order now. Before at least channels 4, 9, 13 were 4, 9, 13. Now they are those high crazy combo numbers. Several pages back somebody posted a list of all the QAM channels. Now that they have changed again a list like that would be great.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I had to do a re-scan and it picked some up but they are all out of order now. Before at least channels 4, 9, 13 were 4, 9, 13. Now they are those high crazy combo numbers. Several pages back somebody posted a list of all the QAM channels. Now that they have changed again a list like that would be great.



Yah you're right, they seem to be back and at their old locations. I only remember ABC (82-4), NBC (83-1), and CBS (84-1)


I thought FOX was something like 81-? but I can't seem to find it. Seems like they're slowly coming back online because 5 minutes ago CBS was not there and now it is.


*whew* I was worried they stop broadcasting unencrypted







. Does anyone know if they're required to broadcast unencrypted networks by law?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Does anyone know if they're required to broadcast unencrypted networks by law?



As far as I know, the FCC has not yet made local digital channels "must carry" for cable, like they've done with analogs. So Comcast doesn't really have to carry them at all, if they don't want to - encrypted or not.


----------



## marosnax

has anyone noticed CBS HD problems? every night during their shows the audio cuts out and a green line comes across the screen.


----------



## Spiff1333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yah you're right, they seem to be back and at their old locations. I only remember ABC (82-4), NBC (83-1), and CBS (84-1)
> 
> 
> I thought FOX was something like 81-? but I can't seem to find it. Seems like they're slowly coming back online because 5 minutes ago CBS was not there and now it is.
> 
> 
> *whew* I was worried they stop broadcasting unencrypted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does anyone know if they're required to broadcast unencrypted networks by law?




I can't find Fox either which is bad bad bad...Prison Break, House, NFL. If anyone can figure out where Fox is that would be great.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed CBS HD problems? every night during their shows the audio cuts out and a green line comes across the screen.



Yup. "CSI" last week and "Jerihco" this week. Haven't caught last night's "CSI", but I am guessing from this post it happened again.


----------



## zyland

I'm currently getting the network channels at the following locations


81-1 KCQP in Hi-Def Fox

81-2 KSTW in Hi-Def the CW

82-1 KCTS Digital PBS

82-3 KCTS Learns PBS

82-4 KOMO in Hi-Def ABC

82-5 KCTS in Hi-Def PBS

83-1 KING in Hi-Def NBC

83-2 KONG in Hi-Def

83-3 KING-4 Weather Plus

84-1 KIRO in Hi-Def CBS

96-1 KMYQ in Hi-Def My Network TV

96-2 The Tube


I had to rescan yesterday and when I did, KOMO, KCTS, KSTW and KCPQ were no longer remapped. In addition, I lost the secondary digital KIRO channel (the one that had the camera trained on SeaTac most of the time).


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup. "CSI" last week and "Jerihco" this week. Haven't caught last night's "CSI", but I am guessing from this post it happened again.



Yep, I had audio and freezing problems with CSI


----------



## rviele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed CBS HD problems? every night during their shows the audio cuts out and a green line comes across the screen.



yes happens to me all the time everyone tells me im nuts.


----------



## Spiff1333

So I did another scan and it pickup up a few of the channels I was missing, including FOX. I must have rescanned last night right in the middle of comcast switching some of the channels over.


It was hard enough trying to show my parents how to switch between digital and the cable box. Now I'm going to have to explain that channels 4, 5, 7, and 13 aren't really 4, 5, 7, and 13. Oh boy.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... It was hard enough trying to show my parents how to switch between digital and the cable box. Now I'm going to have to explain that channels 4, 5, 7, and 13 aren't really 4, 5, 7, and 13. Oh boy.



Yikes! It's asking for trouble even trying to explain stuff like this to parents. The extra $5/month to upgrade them to the HD Comcast box might be the best money you'll ever spend


----------



## gdeep

I got an HDTV guide from comcast today in mail and it mentioned that MHD is coming soon....


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Tried to record Auburn-Arkansas game on channel 7 this morning. I went to watch it about half time and found nothing there. I tried manually surfing channels and found 2-7 black but 8 was OK. I noticed a lot of other channels black up to ESPN. Did anyone else have trouble with these channels? I found channel 7 on 107 as well (I'm new to this HD stuff) as I was surfing and it was OK. I'm not sure if it was OK for the first half.


Is there any difference in SD quality between 4,5, and 7 and the HD equivalents 104,105, and 107. In other words, should I record one over the other?


I am using the Motorola 3125 if that makes any difference. I'm recording WA-USC and Fla-LSU(HD) right now and all seems well.


Thanks for listening.


----------



## Spiff1333

With the built in QAM tuner I lost Fox again. It was 81-1 but I think it moved again and I haven't rescanned yet. Anyone know?


And yes CBS is royally messed up. Watching college football today had major audio and video issues. Good thing the Oklahoma-Texas game is on ABC.


----------



## Spiff1333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The extra $5/month to upgrade them to the HD Comcast box might be the best money you'll ever spend



Very true but do you have to have digital cable to get the basic HD channels. Right now they have the plan that is around $47, which is enhanced basic I think. The cheapest digital plan is around $58 plus $5 for HD box.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very true but do you have to have digital cable to get the basic HD channels. Right now they have the plan that is around $47, which is enhanced basic I think. The cheapest digital plan is around $58 plus $5 for HD box.



I recently got enhanced cable with hd as well. I just called and signed up for the two at the same time. I have heard that it is not possible, but I had no problems what so ever. I got it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Spiff1333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently got enhanced cable with hd as well. I just called and signed up for the two at the same time. I have heard that it is not possible, but I had no problems what so ever. I got it about 3 weeks ago.



Do have just the basic hd channels, 4,5,7,9,13, WB MyQ etc or do you get espnHD, TNT and INHD?


Is anyone getting Fox? I can't seem to get it with my built in tuner.


----------



## zyland

Actually, the cheapest plan with HD is the limited basic plan. Price is $12.15/month plus fees and taxes. This gets you all the standard analog local broadcasts, a few extra cable channels plus the following in HD


KOMO, KING, KONG, KIRO, KCTS, KMYQ, KSTW and KCPQ


and the following in digital SD


KCTS, KCTS Creates and KING 5 Weather Plus


If you don't have a QAM tuner, you will need to rent a HD box for $5/month.


----------



## jhatfie

Is it me, or do some of the Comcast HDTV channels in the Seattle area really vary widely is quality? Sorry if it has been mentioned, 280+ pages it a lot of reading. HD CBS regularly looks horrible along with ABC sometimes, however FOX and premium HD channels (starz, hbo, etc) generally look amazing.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do have just the basic hd channels, 4,5,7,9,13, WB MyQ etc or do you get espnHD, TNT and INHD?
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting Fox? I can't seem to get it with my built in tuner.



I get 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110, 111, 113 - ESPN+ ESPN2 + TNTHD + Discovery + INHD. Hopefully more soon...like UHD.


----------



## Spiff1333

I still can't get Fox with my built in QAM tuner. Can anyone else? If so what channel is it. Thanks.


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still can't get Fox with my built in QAM tuner. Can anyone else? If so what channel is it. Thanks.



I'm getting Fox on 13.1 with the QAM tuner on my Sonys. One Sony get KIRO on 84.1, the other isn't getting it at all. KIRO was "missing" for 3-4 days last week. Fortunately, I get KIRO HD on my Dish Vip622.


----------



## Spiff1333

Man.....so I busted out a pair of rabbit ears and can get all the local channels in HD except FOX. Must be a problem with the local transmission. I'm in the SouthCenter/Tukwila/SeaTac area. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## 2manywirez

Last week I made a request to Comcast to show the Movie "City of God" in HD. I made this request via their website. I just tried to find the area of the comcast.com website for the sake of this post and I cannot find it. It seems as though Comcast has removed the online request area for On-Demand content. Now they have a general feedback "email us" area that does not specifically mention On-Demand request.


1. I would like to see the movie I requested on HD On-Demand because its the best movie ever made

2. If in fact I am not in error searching for the On-Demand request area on the comcast.com website, I would like to know what the history is behind removing it..?

3. Do request ever get read?

4. What is the process getting content On-Demand?


At the moment Comcast is my only souce for watching HD Movies


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man.....so I busted out a pair of rabbit ears and can get all the local channels in HD except FOX. Must be a problem with the local transmission. I'm in the SouthCenter/Tukwila/SeaTac area. Is anyone else having this problem?



I'm getting KCPQ just fine OTA.


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man.....so I busted out a pair of rabbit ears and can get all the local channels in HD except FOX. Must be a problem with the local transmission. I'm in the SouthCenter/Tukwila/SeaTac area. Is anyone else having this problem?



I live at zip 98188 (Tukwila/Southcenter) and Nope...I can't get KCPQHD via indoor antenna either. Maybe with outdoor antenna you can..dunno. As I'm an avid viewer of KCPQHD (24, House, NFL, MLB, etc), I cannot get rid of my ComcastHD.

--

Sang


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiff1333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still can't get Fox with my built in QAM tuner. Can anyone else? If so what channel is it. Thanks.



Now Im having the same problem as you but with KOMO-DT. It must be a localized problem, just the people on my local backbone cannot see the channel. I dont think it is a reception issue because KCTS-HD is multiplexed with KOMODT (or it used to be). If it was a reception issue then KCTS-HD would have problems too. If it is not fixed tonight I am going to call Comcast.


Nate


----------



## greenstork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now Im having the same problem as you but with KOMO-DT. It must be a localized problem, just the people on my local backbone cannot see the channel. I dont think it is a reception issue because KCTS-HD is multiplexed with KOMODT (or it used to be). If it was a reception issue then KCTS-HD would have problems too. If it is not fixed tonight I am going to call Comcast.
> 
> 
> Nate



I'm in Seattle (Magnolia) and I have trouble getting KOMO-DT, which appears to have one of the worst digital signals, along with KCPQ-DT. I can get it but I have to point my antenna just so, stand on one leg, touch my nose, waive dead chickens, etc.


And although I have a problem getting KOMO, I receive at least 3 KCTS stations without issue, doesn't matter how I position the antenna. I suspect that if KCTS and KOMO were once linked, they are no longer.


----------



## Babula

Has anyone noticed that Comcast is offering HD VOD channels now or have I just missed it in this thread? They sure haven't publicized it much. Have they?


There are some free movies and some PPV. No recording though. Picture quality appears adequate.


Bill


----------



## Budget_HT

Some of you folks discussing OTA reception problems might get more help on the Seattle OTA thread instead of this Comcast cable thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...31#post8611231


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Comcast is offering HD VOD channels now or have I just missed it in this thread? They sure haven't publicized it much. Have they?
> 
> 
> There are some free movies and some PPV. No recording though. Picture quality appears adequate.
> 
> 
> Bill



I like that CBS is on top of the VOD game, although it's a bit disappointing that CSI (Vegas one) is the only one in HD. No commercials though (yay!) Since I'm recording Ugly Betty and Smallville at the same time, I miss out on Earl and Office. Would love to see NBC shows on VOD (please!)

--

Sang


----------



## scottiemc24

Please! Everyone send an e-mail to: [email protected] requesting FSN-HD for the end of the Huskies season, the Sonics season, and next year for the Mariners!


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got an HDTV guide from comcast today in mail and it mentioned that MHD is coming soon....



Yep got that in the mail too. I know probably a lot of people aren't that excited about this channel, but I read on some other posts and forums that this channel is actually suprisingly good. Having played music all my life, I am really stoked about this addition and the fact Comcast is finally adding more HD in our area. Hopefully, UHD will follow soon after, as I was told in an email.


btw, I just emailed Steve also about adding FSN-HD and NFL-HD( saw this on INHD and really want this channel in HD now! ). Keep requesting for more HD everyone!


----------



## gdeep

I just emailed steve for FSN-HD...Let's see what he says.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Seattle (Magnolia) and I have trouble getting KOMO-DT, which appears to have one of the worst digital signals, along with KCPQ-DT. I can get it but I have to point my antenna just so, stand on one leg, touch my nose, waive dead chickens, etc.
> 
> 
> And although I have a problem getting KOMO, I receive at least 3 KCTS stations without issue, doesn't matter how I position the antenna. I suspect that if KCTS and KOMO were once linked, they are no longer.



I am not using OTA, I am refering to digital cable, QAM in the clear.


KCTS-HD and KOMO-HD are (atleast for me used to be) multiplexed on digital cable.


----------



## gdeep

Thanks for your email. I wish we could add FSN-HD too. As far as I know, Comcast and Fox are still talking to each other about this. My hope is that we will have something to announce soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## marosnax

I just got an piece of mail from comcast all about there HD and it says that MHD is coming soon. Which is good but I would like to see Universal HD more...mmm Battlestar


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinny2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD is still here in Seattle, with no NFL HD in sight. Is it going to get switched soon?



As previously mentioned, look for NFL Network HD content on 664, only when they are on the air with HD content. This will also be the case for the following NHL games produced by OLN/Versus:


DATE GAME CITY TIME (PST)

Tue, Oct 10 Philadelphia @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Tue, Oct 17 Philadelphia @ Buffalo Buffalo 4:00PM

Tue, Oct 24 New Jersey @ Pittsburgh Pittsburgh, PA 4:00PM

Mon, Oct 30 Chicago @ Philadelphia Philadelphia, PA 4:00PM

Tue, Nov 7 Carolina @ New Jersey Meadowlands 4:00PM

Tue, Nov 14 New Jersey @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Tue, Nov 21 Carolina @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Mon, Nov 27 Dallas @ Detroit Detroit 4:00PM

Mon, Dec 4 Boston @ Montreal Montreal 4:00PM

Mon, Dec 11 Pittsburgh @ Washington Washington, DC 4:00PM

Mon, Dec 18 Detroit @ Columbus Columbus, Ohio 4:00PM

Mon, Jan 1 Boston @ Toronto Toronto 4:00PM

Mon, Jan 15 Montreal @ Detroit Detroit 4:30PM

Tues, Jan 23 Young Stars Game Dallas, TX 5:00PM

Wed, Jan 24 NHL All Stars Dallas, TX 5:00PM

Mon, Jan 29 NY Rangers @ Boston Boston 4:00PM

Mon, Feb 5 Detroit @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Mon Feb 12 Detroit @ Philadelphia Philadelphia, PA 4:00PM

Mon Feb 19 Boston @ Philadelphia Philadelphia, PA 4:00PM

Mon, Feb 26 Atlanta @ Boston Boston, MA 4:00PM

Mon, Mar 5 NY Islanders @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Mon, Mar 12 Washington @ Atlanta Atlanta 4:00PM

Mon, Mar 19 Pittsburgh @ NY Rangers New York City 4:00PM

Mon, Mar 26 Anaheim @ Detroit Detroit 4:00PM

Mon, Apr 2 St. Louis @ Dallas Dallas, TX 4:00PM


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the cheapest plan with HD is the limited basic plan. Price is $12.15/month plus fees and taxes. This gets you all the standard analog local broadcasts, a few extra cable channels plus the following in HD
> 
> 
> KOMO, KING, KONG, KIRO, KCTS, KMYQ, KSTW and KCPQ
> 
> 
> and the following in digital SD
> 
> 
> KCTS, KCTS Creates and KING 5 Weather Plus
> 
> 
> If you don't have a QAM tuner, you will need to rent a HD box for $5/month.



The problem is that comcast wont support QAM. No channel listings, no confirmation that a channel is being broadcast and they wont even admit that QAM is part of limited basic cable.


I setup an online chat with them and I just wanted them to confirm what QAM channel KOMO-HD was broadcast on but they wont/cant tell me. He tried to tell me 104, but I know that is the logical channel as it appears on the comcast box and QAM channels all use sub channel notation (82.4, 82.1, etc...) I tried to ask the comcast rep if KCTS-HD was still muiltiplexed with KOMO-HD but they wouldnt tell me. Every question I asked they said I dont get QAM over limited basic, I was pretty pissed because I pay for this service and the least they could do is give a channel listing for their digital in the clear lineup. argh..


The bottom line is: If you have Limited Basic Cable and are having QAM difficulties, i.e. KOMO-HD stopped working the last week and Lost is on soon, you should expect Comcast to care, since you are paying for cable, but they won't.


Nate


----------



## CoolCanuck

Or just switch to Dish, as I just did today! Goodbye Comcraptic! I'm loving the 26 channels of HD, the PIP (even with HD channels), 30-second skip, and just a generallly way more advanced DVR than the Comcast POS.


----------



## tyrone406

I'm new to this whole HD thing, but I recently bought a Olevia LCD 32 from office depot and I use to get some free HD channels via QAM. But last night I got on Demend from comcast and no longer got those HD channels. So I disconnected the cable box and everything to see if I could get them back(mostly for Fox since I like to watch football on sundays) but to no success. And the TV tuner won't even try to search for any channels at all. Anyways is there any way I get them back?

Tacoma, WA

Thanks


----------



## chris5977




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyrone406* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to this whole HD thing, but I recently bought a Olevia LCD 32 from office depot and I use to get some free HD channels via QAM. But last night I got on Demend from comcast and no longer got those HD channels. So I disconnected the cable box and everything to see if I could get them back(mostly for Fox since I like to watch football on sundays) but to no success. And the TV tuner won't even try to search for any channels at all. Anyways is there any way I get them back?
> 
> Tacoma, WA
> 
> Thanks



In order to get QAM this TV MUST do a search for channels. You are saying that the TV refuses to do this search? I have never heard of this problem. I think that you need to read the manual. If it truly won't search for channels it is broken and you need to take it back.


I also don't understand why you disconnected the cable box.


----------



## tyrone406

I came home after comcast and I couldn't scan for channels at all. I disconnected the cable box because I made sure that I ruled it out from the problem. PLus the box goes through my componet cables which makes the tuner on the TV useless because I have to get my channels the input


----------



## Clepto

Is your QAM tuner getting a signal from the cable coming into your house, or are you only routing cable to the box? If so, you need to split it so the box gets a signal, and your TV gets a signal.


----------



## jeff28

if you have a cable box plug it back in, set your tv to the component input, and put the cable box on channel 113. if you don't get FOX, what do you get? there is no "on demand" package that blacks out the free QAM channels (104-113). if they're not coming through you may just need to call in and have a hit sent to your box to initialize it.


----------



## tyrone406

I'll try the split idea. Also when on the 113 channel I get audio but no video.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyrone406* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try the split idea. Also when on the 113 channel I get audio but no video.



Do you have the right resolution selected? The comadt box can output 480i,480p 720p and 1080i. If the box is set for a resolution your set cannot display then you would probably see a blank screen but still get sound.


In the blind, you can change the resolution on your comcast box by first turning it off, wait, hit menu, wait, down arrow once, wait, right arrow repeatedly until you see a picture. This will switch between resolutions and the numbers on the front of your box will change as you right arrow.


Good luck!


----------



## tyrone406

I couldn't get the menu button display to show. I tried waiting after shutting down and tried doing right after I shut down. Also I got the split and still doesn't work. I'm at a lost now, wish I never got digital cable just so I could watch HD Fox for this sunday. Also I looked at the cable box and got model # DCT2244/ abcdeg?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyrone406* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm at a lost now, wish I never got digital cable just so I could watch HD Fox for this sunday.



Sound w/ no picture on an HD channel usually means you have the cable box plugged into an input in the back of the TV that is not HD. This will allow other channels to show w/ audio only on HD channels. Either way, whatever the problem is, Comcast does not charge for trouble-calls. Call them and they will try to fix it over the phone. If they can't they will send someone out. If you'd have done this in the first place it would already be fixed.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have the right resolution selected? The comadt box can output 480i,480p 720p and 1080i. If the box is set for a resolution your set cannot display then you would probably see a blank screen but still get sound.
> 
> 
> In the blind, you can change the resolution on your comcast box by first turning it off, wait, hit menu, wait, down arrow once, wait, right arrow repeatedly until you see a picture. This will switch between resolutions and the numbers on the front of your box will change as you right arrow.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



James is right on. I had the same issue- sound but no picture. Get to User Settings as described above- user arrows on remote to get to 4:3 Ovreride. Then turn 4:3 Override to OFF.


----------



## tyrone406

I did some more searching on this forum and looks like menu trick only works on the dvr boxes. Mine is just a plain old cable box made by motorola. However I can get to the diagnostics menu. I called comcast and there was a 30 min wait. I'm calling the Tv company right now to see if they can help me out. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## m9610172

Hi, newbie question.


Tried to find the answer by searching the thread but couldn't find it.


I've already had one standard definition Motorola set-top box from comcast and would like another one. But found out that Comcast charges $5 (monthly) per additional box.


So if I buy the comcast set-top box from e-bay or from craiglist, will the box work just buy plugging in?

If it does which model (either standard definition or HD box) should I buy?

I live in Mukilteo.


Thank you.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m9610172* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if I buy the comcast set-top box from e-bay or from craiglist, will the box work just buy plugging in?



Don't waste your money, since it won't work.


----------



## Michael Warner

Is anyone getting FOX HD using a QAM tuner? It seems like everytime I sit down to watch baseball or football (like today) the 81-1 channel is blacked out. Of course it always manages to come back on when there's something lousy to watch.


----------



## PeggyD

I get Fox on 13.1 on the QAM tuner. It's been on 13.1 for quite awhile.


----------



## Michael Warner

It finally came back on at 81-1 at around halftime of the game. It used to be on 13-1 for me but they switched a bunch of channels around a few weeks ago.


----------



## tluxon

Several times in the past week or so I've tried to make firewire captures from MLB Baseball and the Seahawks-Rams game without success. Everything else from all the other HD channels captures just fine, but the FOX-HD captures have something wrong with the header and create files that I can't open.


Anybody know if Comcast is toggling the encryption on FOX-HD lately?


Any other ideas?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## keithaxis

channell 117....that is our next HD assignment...



now the when?....


----------



## gdeep

How do you know hd channel will be assigned to 117?


It might be MHD


----------



## ABHD

MHD is supposed to be the next HD addition and The Tube is on 116 now, so it would make sense maybe to put the music channels close to each other.


But yes, how do you know the next HD channel will be 117?


----------



## wareagle

Speaking of The Tube, has anyone actually seen anything other than a blank screen show up on 116?


----------



## Al Shing

I tuned over there a couple of days ago and they were showing an anamorphic music video.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of The Tube, has anyone actually seen anything other than a blank screen show up on 116?



Yes I checked it out over the weekend. I never got a message about this channel being added but I remembered reading about here in this forum. So I punched in 116 and there it was, The Tube. It's SD and the PQ is kind of crappy, but it was in DD5.1 and it sounded really good on my system.


----------



## gdeep

Tube is working for me!!!


Like ABHD - Pq quality is bad but sound is good.


----------



## wareagle

Strange. I get a blank screen, no audio, and all tuner data are missing when I check Current Channel Status for 116.


----------



## gdeep

Try unplugging your receiver for 30 second and plug it back and see if you get 116.


----------



## wareagle

Well, I think it's not a fair trade -- waiting for the guide data to replenish isn't worth whatever 116 may have to offer. I'll make a note to check it after the next power failure.


----------



## burger23

FYI: 116 works as advertised for me. SD video, but great 5.1 sound. And I (over 60) like almost all of the music- Dave Mathews as I type this!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave Mathews as I type this!



In that case, I may try the power cycle.


----------



## Michael Warner

So once again FOX HD is kaput via my QAM tuner. Does anyone have any idea why this keeps happening with such regularity? Some days it's there at 81-1 and others it's gone.


----------



## wareagle

I tried the power cycle this morning, but still no signal for 116. Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## sangwpark

Channel 116 works aok in Tukwila.


----------



## wareagle

It just occurred to me that I should check the signal on 110, and it turns out that one is blank, too. Either something has happened to "MYQ" in this area, or I have a good taste filter on my cable!


----------



## djmattyb

I just got a DVICO Fusion USB tuner for my computer. I can't find the list of QAM channels that I have seen here in this thread before. If someone knows where it is, could you link to it for me? Or reply with the list? Thanks a bunch. I am going to try recording Lost tonight to test this thing out.


----------



## wareagle

Here's the posting with the channel list attached:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...04#post8447004


----------



## scottiemc24

FSN-HD news?


----------



## campe

Got a new Mitsu DLP (WD-52628 with build in QAM) with the very basic Comcast and am trying to set up to view the local digital channels. I got it to where I scanned all analog and digital off the cable but when I go to the digital channels (81-1, etc) all I get is audio with no video. I can sometimes turn the PIP on and off and the digial feed comes through for about 20 seconds, then I get the blue screen.


Is it me or the signal? The signal meter says its a pretty good signal.


Any ideas?


----------



## zyland

Hey, they moved analog TV Guide channel on 74 to a digital channel. Anyone know where it moved to?


I found it.


BTW, I also noticed that they moved Kiro in HD from 84-1 to 86-2. Not sure what happened to Kiro-DT. Now how will I find out if the airport is busy?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, they moved analog TV Guide channel on 74 to a digital channel.



This is VERY good news! Moving a channel from analog to digital creates room for a couple of HD channels. This is likely a sign the Comcast is very close to rolling out MHD and it will also leave Comcast space to add another HD channel or two. When they moved the Jewelry Channel to digital a few weeks ago, the new CW channel (11) appeared right away. With the guide channel moving, hopefully we will see something new on the HD front soon.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

MHD is what again?


thnx


----------



## wareagle

MHD: http://www.mhd.tv/


----------



## ABHD

When the Jewelry channel went digital on 9/14 we got CW-111 on 9/19, 5 days after.


So with that in mind, I wonder if we'll see be seeing MHD next week? Although, I have not seen any messages on my dvr about it like I did about CW and the other changes.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried the power cycle this morning, but still no signal for 116. Anyone else experiencing that?



I have the same problem. I tried power cycling but I still get a blank screen on 110 and 116.

I'm in Maple Valley.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I tried power cycling but I still get a blank screen on 110 and 116.
> 
> I'm in Maple Valley.



So I'm not alone. I haven't called Comcast yet, but will if I get a chance tomorrow. A friend in Kent who doesn't have the problem says they're both on 99.0000 MHz.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MHD: http://www.mhd.tv/



Thanks. Wow, its not another sports channel!


----------



## tluxon

Over in the HDTV Recorders forum in the *How to record via IEEE 1394 (Firewire) to Windows XP* thread, ak3883 said in this post ,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ak3883* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't 5C=0 mean 5C is off? If local HD channels over cable have 5C on, that is ILLEGAL and prohibited per the FCC. You should call the cable company and try to get to someone who knows what you are talking about. The first thing I would ask the person who answers the phone is "Do you know what 5C is?" If the answer is no, ask to be transferred to a higher up or someone in engineering.



Does anybody know if this is really true??? Where can I find that statute and who would back me up?


I had only been having trouble capturing certain shows (namely MLB Baseball and NFL Football - Seahawks-Rams game) from FOX-HD (Comcast 113 - KCPQ-DT) over the last week or so. That is, until Tuesday night, when for the first time ever I ran into the same problem with CBS-HD (Comcast 107 - KIRO-DT) when trying to capture the Maria Sharapova segment on Letterman. When I look at the CCI (Copy Control Information) status while such programming is on it says 0x02. I've looked since then during other programming and CCI is back to the normal 0x00.


Now 5C for my box (Motorola DCT-3412, firmware v12.31) remains at "0", so CCI is apparently being toggled back and forth (on certain locals) at someone's whim. I really want to know where it's being done so I know who to appeal to. I highly doubt it's the local affiliates, so is it Comcast?


Can anybody please help?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'm not alone. I haven't called Comcast yet, but will if I get a chance tomorrow. A friend in Kent who doesn't have the problem says they're both on 99.0000 MHz.



It has to be something with the cable box, because I have another TV with a digital tuner and I can get both stations.


----------



## ddz

wareagle and seattlesuburbia,

I initially saw 110 and 116 when they first aired both on my comcast box and my sony hdd250 (cablecard). About a week ago I noticed they were both gone on my hdd250 and just assumed my cablecard was now not authorized. For some reason I left it on 110 for a couple of minutes one day and saw a flash indicating it was trying. I went to the back of my tv where I have a 3way splitter and upon touching it the signal came in. My input connector was slightly loose and upon tightening it both channels were fine and still are. Somehow the freq the channels are on, 96.1 and 96.2 QAM, was getting trashed. The odd thing is that was the only freq messed up, the lower and higher ones were still fine. I still received all 81 to 84 subchannels fine and 112.1 (weather channel 101) and 114.9 (movie channel 149). Weird how that works......

If it is your cable box a call to comcast to have them hit a reset to your box should work.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over in the HDTV Recorders forum in the *How to record via IEEE 1394 (Firewire) to Windows XP* thread, ak3883 said in this post ,
> 
> Does anybody know if this is really true??? Where can I find that statute and who would back me up?
> 
> 
> I had only been having trouble capturing certain shows (namely MLB Baseball and NFL Football - Seahawks-Rams game) from FOX-HD (Comcast 113 - KCPQ-DT) over the last week or so. That is, until Tuesday night, when for the first time ever I ran into the same problem with CBS-HD (Comcast 107 - KIRO-DT) when trying to capture the Maria Sharapova segment on Letterman. When I look at the CCI (Copy Control Information) status while such programming is on it says 0x02. I've looked since then during other programming and CCI is back to the normal 0x00.
> 
> 
> Now 5C for my box (Motorola DCT-3412, firmware v12.31) remains at "0", so CCI is apparently being toggled back and forth (on certain locals) at someone's whim. I really want to know where it's being done so I know who to appeal to. I highly doubt it's the local affiliates, so is it Comcast?
> 
> 
> Can anybody please help?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Tim




what are you using to capture it with? QAM tuner? PC/Mac via firewire?


----------



## tluxon

No problem recording via firewire to D-VHS on my JVC 40k. Where the CCI=2 problem kicks in is capturing to Win XP on my notebook PC.


----------



## tluxon

Reading back about a month ago on the firewire thread on the HDTV Recorders forum, I see something related to what I've brought up has been discussed. Based on what I've read over the last few days and reconciling that with the symptoms I've experienced, I think what Ron (dr1394) said in this post over there may explain it best.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DTCP/5C is (or was) an approved way of implementing the Broadcast Flag, so they are tied together. In DTCP, there is a special mode called EPN (Encryption Plus Non-assertion). In this mode, the stream is encrypted, but the CCI is set to "Copy-free". By encrypting the stream, redistribution (especially to PC's) is controlled. But with DTCP devices, copying is unlimited.
> 
> 
> My guess is that what folks are seeing with the inability to record OTA stations is an implementation of the Broadcast Flag that was never turned off when the Broadcast Flag was repealed. Many OTA stations are still sending the Broadcast Flag in their bitstreams. The cable companies and STB's were ready for the Broadcast Flag, so the software exists (remember, it got repealed at the last second).
> 
> 
> People complain when an OTA stations forgets to "flip the switch" to HD. In this case, the cable companies and OTA stations have forgot to "flip the switch" back to no Broadcast Flag and/or recognition of it.
> 
> 
> Ron



Based on the seemingly arbitrary relationship between each channel, the type of programming, and the CCI setting for each (***see below***), I doubt that Comcast is doing anything with these settings. It makes more sense that this is being invoked on a station-by-station basis, and most likely mistakenly so.


Does anybody have contact information for things of this nature at KIRO-TV?

Otherwise, perhaps a firmware update to the 3412 DVR could correct this (by making the box NOT "ready for the broadcast flag").


Thanks!


Tim


***Channel CCI settings as of 10/21/06

KOMODT 104-CCI=0x00

KINGDT 105-CCI=0x00

DONGDT 106-CCI=0x00

KIRODT 107-CCI=0x02

KCTSDT 108-CCI=0x02

KCTSDT 109-CCI=0x02

KMYQDT 110-CCI=0x00

KSTWDT 111-CCI=0x02

KCTSDT 112-CCI=0x02

KCPQDT 113-CCI=0x00

KINGDT 115-CCI=0x02

KMYQDT 116-CCI=0x00

ESPNHD 173-CCI=0x00

ESPN2H 174-CCI=0x00

TNTHD 662-CCI=0x00

DHD 663-CCI=0x00

INHD 664-CCI=0x00


Notice how all the "Copy Once" values are on locals - but not all?


----------



## wareagle

My problem with 110 & 116 was a very slightly loose cable connector. When I made my first halfhearted effort to tighten it nothing happened, but I went back and tried again and they came in OK.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My problem with 110 & 116 was a very slightly loose cable connector. When I made my first halfhearted effort to tighten it nothing happened, but I went back and tried again and they came in OK.



Did you have to power cycle to pick them up, or just go to the channel?


I guess it's time to start playing with cables....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you have to power cycle to pick them up, or just go to the channel?
> 
> 
> I guess it's time to start playing with cables....



No power cycle -- I just tuned to 110, started working the connectors, and while I was doing that the signal started to come in sporadically. Then I tightened it a bit more and it stayed.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No power cycle -- I just tuned to 110, started working the connectors, and while I was doing that the signal started to come in sporadically. Then I tightened it a bit more and it stayed.



I got mine working. I guess that frequency is quite sensitive.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DONGDT 106-CCI=0x00




Typo or not, it's funny and appropriate.


----------



## klillevo

Is anyone else having problems receiving KIRO HD (CBS)? It used to be on channel 84-1 (= D840) on my FusionHDTV 3, but when downgrading back to software/driver version 3.41, since 3.50beta2 caused Windows BSODs, FusionHDTV now claims D840 and all 84-x other subchannels are encrypted and will not display anything.


According to the latest channel list posted in this thread, KIRO HDshould indeed be where I am looking for it: 84-1 KIRO HD 107


I have no problems with the other major network channels in HD.


----------



## thelonious

I was wondering what happened to KIRO also. I rescanned and finally found it on 86-2.


A few other channels moved too, at least for me.


81-1 FOX

81-2 CW

82-1 KCTS

82-4 KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klillevo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems receiving KIRO HD (CBS)? It used to be on channel 84-1 (= D840) on my FusionHDTV 3, but when downgrading back to software/driver version 3.41, since 3.50beta2 caused Windows BSODs, FusionHDTV now claims D840 and all 84-x other subchannels are encrypted and will not display anything.
> 
> 
> According to the latest channel list posted in this thread, KIRO HDshould indeed be where I am looking for it: 84-1 KIRO HD 107
> 
> 
> I have no problems with the other major network channels in HD.


----------



## klillevo

Thanks! I found KIRO now. The channel showed up as encrypted after scanning, but by deleting, then adding it back, FusionHDTV was able to tune properly.


----------



## drrew

I received this response on Sunday from Comcast VP when enquiring about whether they would begin picking up some of the FSNNW-HD content:


"We should have something to announce, regarding when we will begin offering FSN-HD within the next week or two. Stay tuned."


Hopefully a good number of Sonics games are in HD this year!


----------



## Al Shing

Too bad the Husky Football season will be pretty much done before they get around to putting FSNNW HD on the system.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad the Husky Football season will be pretty much done before they get around to putting FSNNW HD on the system.




What was the deal with the last Huskies game? It was on FSNW (SD - channel 30), but the network icon read, "FSNW HD." Was the game available in HD?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What was the deal with the last Huskies game? It was on FSNW (SD - channel 30), but the network icon read, "FSNW HD." Was the game available in HD?



The game was available on DirecTV and other smaller cable outlets. Not Comcast or Dish, though.


----------



## Budget_HT

Anyone here with Comcast HD cable seeing brief interruptions of video and audio (less than one second) when watching KIRO-DT (channel 107 or 86-2)?


Folks on the Seattle OTA forum are reporting these brief interruptions occuring a few times per hour, mostly on CBS HDTV programs.


I will be asking the KIRO Engineers to read through relevant posts in this thread (starting from this one) to get more input from cable viewers of KIRO-DT HDTV programs.


In the OTA world we have seen these interruptions on DVR and non-DVR receivers from various manufacturers. In the DVR cases, the interruption appears on the recording and repeats in the same place if rewound and played back again.


----------



## keithaxis

i have been getttin the interrupts the past day or three for a few seconds here nad there..I thought I may have some wiring that needed looking at...my box is the 3412...


----------



## RED_5

I noticed several of these interruptions while watching a recorded episode of 'How I Met Your Mother' on my Moto 3412.


----------



## sangwpark

For me, CBSHD blips/Hiccups occur on following DVR'd shows at least once or twice during the show: CSI, CSI: Miami, Jericho, Without a Trace, and Numbers.(3412)


Also, I noticed on my Samsung OTA while watching a football game on KIROHD7.1 a few weeks ago. I thought it was some sort of static anomaly...

--

Sang


----------



## ABHD

I have the 3412 box also and 2 times on channel 107 I have experienced a lockup after rewinding on this channel and then hitting the "live" button during commercials. After hitting the live button it resumes as normal for a few minutes and then eventually freezes up. I had to reboot the box both times to get it to work again, missing part of the show. This seems to only happen to me on CBS channel 107 so far. I have not had this happen on any other channel, yet...


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klillevo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems receiving KIRO HD (CBS)? It used to be on channel 84-1 (= D840) on my FusionHDTV 3, but when downgrading back to software/driver version 3.41, since 3.50beta2 caused Windows BSODs, FusionHDTV now claims D840 and all 84-x other subchannels are encrypted and will not display anything.
> 
> 
> According to the latest channel list posted in this thread, KIRO HDshould indeed be where I am looking for it: 84-1 KIRO HD 107
> 
> 
> I have no problems with the other major network channels in HD.



If you upgrade you Dvico software does the channel come back? If so, then it is most certainly a Dvico software issue. The Dvico software sucks in windows, I would suggesting going back to an even older version that works for you. Dont update unless there is a new feature of fix you can't live without.


I too use the FusionHDTV card but in my Linux MythTV DVR. I had a problem for 2 weeks where I could not receive KOMO-HD, similar to your issue. I updated my mythtv software from .19 to .20 and viola, it works now.


This discussion probably belongs in another forum.


----------



## tluxon

KIRO-HD appears to be one of the few stations that has recently had CCI (Copy Control Information) set to "2" 24/7 starting just a couple weeks ago. It has prevented me from being able to view HD programming in full resolution on my notebook PC via firewire from my Comcast 3412 as I had become accustomed to.


I suspect the interruptions you guys are seeing could possibly be due to an unnatural relationship between the broadcast flag (that's been repealed for at least the time-being) and the CCI flag that gets embedded in the Mpeg stream.


I contacted KIRO about this and I got a response from Pat Otis saying they would look into it since they have recently put up a new encoder.


Dave (Budget_HT), if you have any contact information for KIRO engineering would you mind sharing it with me?


Tim


----------



## Budget_HT

Tim,


Pat responded to my inquiries also. He wanted to know if I had only seen problems with my HD TiVo units (receiving OTA). I told him that's all I had hooked up right now, but that other folks in the Seattle OTA thread had reported the same problem with multiple DVR and non-DVR HD OTA receivers.


FWIW, I don't have any FireWire outputs because all of my HDTV receivers are from DirecTV, who does not believe in such things.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here with Comcast HD cable seeing brief interruptions of video and audio (less than one second) when watching KIRO-DT (channel 107 or 86-2)?
> 
> 
> Folks on the Seattle OTA forum are reporting these brief interruptions occuring a few times per hour, mostly on CBS HDTV programs.
> 
> 
> I will be asking the KIRO Engineers to read through relevant posts in this thread (starting from this one) to get more input from cable viewers of KIRO-DT HDTV programs.
> 
> 
> In the OTA world we have seen these interruptions on DVR and non-DVR receivers from various manufacturers. In the DVR cases, the interruption appears on the recording and repeats in the same place if rewound and played back again.



I heard repeated audio dropouts during the Pittsburgh-Atlanta NFL game on Sunday. (Comcast Digital, Bremerton) But, I saw a note in the HD Programming Forum complaining about the same problem elsewhere in the country. One poster said the game audio problems coincide with switches to the NY update studio, which sometimes happen minutes before the actual update.


I have not seen the problem on other KIRO programs, but I haven't watched any primetime shows on KIRO recently.


----------



## tluxon

Thanks Dave.


It could very well be that my symptoms and those of others are not related at all. However, having put a new encoder in place in the same time frame could certainly be related to one or both issues. I hope to hear more from Pat if anything is learned.


Tim


----------



## Nausicaa

Yes, all the CBS shows I watch/record on my 6412 have audio and video glitches. Been this way for a few weeks.


----------



## NickFromWA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game was available on DirecTV and other smaller cable outlets. Not Comcast or Dish, though.



What channel on DirecTV? I looked for it but didn't find it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here with Comcast HD cable seeing brief interruptions of video and audio (less than one second) when watching KIRO-DT (channel 107 or 86-2)?
> 
> 
> Folks on the Seattle OTA forum are reporting these brief interruptions occuring a few times per hour, mostly on CBS HDTV programs.
> 
> 
> I will be asking the KIRO Engineers to read through relevant posts in this thread (starting from this one) to get more input from cable viewers of KIRO-DT HDTV programs.
> 
> 
> In the OTA world we have seen these interruptions on DVR and non-DVR receivers from various manufacturers. In the DVR cases, the interruption appears on the recording and repeats in the same place if rewound and played back again.




This is a common problem for me with CBSHD. I don't think I have seen it with any other station. I am glad the issue came up here, though it still gives me an unconfterable feeling, as I don't know what it is doing to my equipment. The receiver has to reset itself into dolby each time there is a blip. This cannot be good.


----------



## wareagle

The most recent problem I've seen was with a Monday night recording of a half-hour sitcom (The Class). The file said it was 31 minutes long, but the playing of the program terminated at about 28 minutes. I've noticed things like this before, but I'm not sure it was always on KIRO.


----------



## zyland

I have also seen occasional glitches on CBS-HD. Haven't noticed it on other channels. Worse, my wife noticed it and wants to switch to analog CBS if it won't go away. I'm getting CBS-HD on Comcast channel 86-2 using my TV's built-in QAM tuner. No DVR, PC tuner card or cable box involved.


----------



## brownnet

This should blow your mind:


FSN HD EXPANDS ON SONICS OPENING NIGHT, NOW BOASTS 120 EVENTS PER YEAR FOR SONICS, MARINERS, BLAZERS, COLLEGE FOOTBALL

FSN HD Now Available in 2.2 Million Homes




FSN Northwest, the leading provider of sports programming and production in the Northwest, has announced a new package of games on FSN HD that provides viewers a minimum of 120 live events per year in high-definition featuring the Seattle Sonics, Seattle Mariners, Portland Trail Blazers and NCAA football. With carriage on cable and satellite providers including Comcast, DirecTV, Click! Network, Wave Broadband and Bend Broadband, live events on FSN in high definition may reach as many as 2.2 million homes of the more than 3.4 million homes that FSN Northwest services.




Sports fans and television experts alike argue that game action is the absolute best application of the high-definition technology. With a clearer, sharper and more vibrant image, HD delivers a game into your home with the kind of detail that isn't even available from the closest seat in the stadium. You'll see the sweat on the pitcher's forehead, the point guard's eyes look up the court for an alley-oop, the receiver's fingertip stretching out to make the touchdown grab with a clarity that won't allow you to take your eyes off the television screen.




The regional network will begin its new local HD package with high-definition telecasts of all Sonics home games on FSN in the 2006-07 season to area HD cable and satellite subscribers. The schedule of Sonics games in HD tips off Opening Night on November 1st at 7:00pm when the Sonics take on the Portland Trail Blazers. The Trail Blazers will be featured 35 times this season on FSN and the network will produce 10 of those telecasts in high-definition.




Following the NBA season, FSN HD will deliver 65 high-definition Mariners games in 2007, the largest number of games FSN has ever produced in HD for a team partner. The network will also continue its production of live college football in HD next fall.




The Northwest is proud to be known as the nation's leader in taking new technologies and applying them to our daily routines, so local sports television can't afford to be any different, said Mark Shuken, FSN Northwest Vice President and General Manager. We're fortunate to work with some of the most progressive teams and conferences anywhere and are proud to partner with them in meeting the evolving needs of our local community by producing our most popular events in this new format, both now and going forward.




In addition to Comcast, FSN HD is also available on DirecTV, Click! Network, Wave Broadband and Bend Broadband. The alternate HD channels for each of these carriers are:




Comcast Channel 664


DirecTV Channel 95


Click! Network Channel 519


Wave Broadband Channels 130, 246 or 125


Bend Broadband Channel 628




Over the course of the 2006-07 seasons, the 18 Fox-owned and operated regional sports networks are planning to produce nearly 900 live HD events, featuring more than 2,500 hours of programming, making them one of the nation's most significant producers of local HD sports programming.






FSN Northwest is the cable home of the Seattle Mariners, Seattle SuperSonics, Portland Trail Blazers, Seattle Storm, Washington Huskies, Washington State Cougars, Oregon State Beavers and Gonzaga Bulldogs. The region reaches more than 3.4 million homes in Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana and Alaska. FSN reaches more than 82 million homes through its 20 regional sports channels, and serves as the only supplier of national, regional and local sports programming. For the latest up-to-the-minute sports news and opinions, visit FoxSports.com on msn.


----------



## RED_5

Way Cool. Looks like the FSN HD games will be interrupting INHD like NFL Network does sometimes.


----------



## gdeep

This is great news.


For comcast - Looks like every HD event from FSN HD will be shown on INHD....


brownnet where did hear this?


----------



## brownnet

What is posted above was released by FSN via email at 3:00 today.


----------



## billymac

so i don't get it. will it be up to comcast here locally as to whether or not they interupt 664 with the content? i'm not complaining, just trying to understand it. does this mean, this years apple cup will be in HD?! now that would be sweet! when does this start? now?


----------



## Al Shing

So who gets priority - Thursday night NFL Network Football, or a Sonics home game?


Will the Sonics and Mariners preempt the E! Red Carpet at the Golden Globes/Oscars, et al?


This time sharing of that one channel is getting ridiculous.


----------



## gdeep

I agree sharing one channel is a problem.


I would rather take FSN HD as seperate channel. Comcast should add this channel first and then add MHD (which I don't care about).


We should all send an email to Steve VP of Comcast NW about FSN HD being a seperate channel.


----------



## RED_5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This time sharing of that one channel is getting ridiculous.



I agree. FSN HD needs its own channel.


----------



## brownnet

I was just told that this starts immediately, and that the USC/OSU CFB game this weekend should be on Comcast in the Seattle Area. FSN has not determined if they will be producing the Apple Cup and/or Civil War, but if it is produced in HD, it will be on the Comcast channel in Seattle.


For those in Portland, it will apparently be December before they are technically able to broadcast FSN HD there.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is posted above was released by FSN via email at 3:00 today.



Do they have it on the web somewhere? I'd like to send a link to a few people.


----------



## brownnet

They don't generally post releases publicly on a website, but I imagine the Times or PI will have a blurb in tomorrow's paper.


On a side note, am I the only one here who thinks it is wierd that the spell checker for this forum doesn't recognize the word "website"? Is website a word, or am I supposed to make it two words?


----------



## gdeep

Is there a schedule for HD coverage on FSN? I can't find anything.


----------



## billymac

so will the guide be correct? probably not, huh.


----------



## drew00001

What comcast package will I need to get INHD/FSN-HD? I only have extended basic, which provides the local channels in HD only . . .


In any case, I didn't see any reference to college basketbal on FSNHD. This is unfortunate. This should be another year of great college BB in the NW. We can't say the same about football. Gonzaga should have some of its games shown in HD, as FSN, ESPN, and ESPN are sharing their contract. UW has a great team too, but our HD viewing pleasure of them may be hampered by the fact that FSN did not pick up the college games.


This leaves me with one question: should I get a bigger package just to get 3 HD channels?


----------



## gdeep

Here is the FSN HD schedule for month of Nov. There is no Thursday game for sonics which means we can still watch NFL games.

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD - Sonics Schedule

http://fsnbayarea.com/Sched_CollegeHD.jsp - College FB schedule


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad the Husky Football season will be pretty much done before they get around to putting FSNNW HD on the system.



During last weeks California/Husky football game, I was constantly annoyed when I saw the FSN-HD logo on the fuzzy SD picture.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What comcast package will I need to get INHD/FSN-HD? I only have extended basic, which provides the local channels in HD only . . .
> 
> 
> UW has a great team too, but our HD viewing pleasure of them may be hampered by the fact that FSN did not pick up the college games.
> 
> 
> This leaves me with one question: should I get a bigger package just to get 3 HD channels?



I'm not sure what you mean by your line about FSN not picking up college games, but I can tell you that almost every UW game will be shown by FSN. There will be no UW games in HD, however. The GU games on FSN will also be in SD (those games are actually produced by a local station in Spokane on a contract basis for FSN). Most GU games on ESPN or E2 will be likely be in HD. FSN is probably 2-3 years minimum from having a similar HD schedule to ESPN.


----------



## drew00001

That schedule is a buzz-kill after the FSN-HD news.


----------



## scottiemc24

Wow, I'm so excited for FSN-HD after all that time checking for updates daily!


----------



## tluxon

Does anyone have the email address for "Steve VP" at Comcast that we can contact about getting a dedicated channel for FSN-HD rather than having to share it with INHD. Sharing would almost certainly screw up the guide for those of us who have to watch virtually everything via DVR due to family and business schedules?


Tim


----------



## gdeep

 [email protected]


----------



## chipvideo

I called tivo and they couldn't give me an answer to why my channel 107 is actually espn2hd and vice versa. The tivo says it is the correct channel and guide, but what is actually showing is not. Anyone have a clue. Only happens on the tivo with cablecard.


This started about 10 days ago I think.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called tivo and they couldn't give me an answer to why my channel 107 is actually espn2hd and vice versa. The tivo says it is the correct channel and guide, but what is actually showing is not. Anyone have a clue. Only happens on the tivo with cablecard.
> 
> 
> This started about 10 days ago I think.



I have a S3. It appears you you do too. Though I didn't see the same problem here. I expect you are having cable card problems. Try rebooting.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a S3. It appears you you do too. Though I didn't see the same problem here. I expect you are having cable card problems. Try rebooting.




I called comcast and had them rehit the cards and they were unsucessful. I then looked at my cable signal strength and they showed 87 on each card. I then looked and retightened my cable connections and now at 94-97. Could that have been the problem? Wonder if I should have them rehit them again.


Also when I have them rehit them does it matter if the tivo is tuned to live tv or should I have it on the cablecard menu?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottiemc24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm so excited for FSN-HD after all that time checking for updates daily!



Who do you work for? Comcast or FSN?


----------



## ABHD

Back in early summer, I called Comcast to request for additional HD, they told me that they were going to add a horror channel... Fearnet to On Demand on Oct. 31st with some HD content. I haven't heard anything since then about it or any messages from Comcast. I guess we'll find out on Halloween. Anyone hear about this or know if this is true?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back in early summer, I called Comcast to request for additional HD, they told me that they were going to add a horror channel... Fearnet to On Demand on Oct. 31st with some HD content. I haven't heard anything since then about it or any messages from Comcast. I guess we'll find out on Halloween. Anyone hear about this or know if this is true?




I was told this morning that Comcast still plans on adding a total of 4 HD channels in 2006. I think this means that they have one more, after MHD is added. This does assume that Comcast did not count FSNHD as a new channel, as it is broadcast on INHD.


----------



## WirelessGuru

Too bad. The Sonics, finally in HD.... But since they are leaving, I really don't care anymore.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad. The Sonics, finally in HD.... But since they are leaving, I really don't care anymore.



I bet the Sonics are looking for any way possible to get people to watch their games and selling an HD contract for cheap was a good option. If they combine this with (1) staying in town, and (2) winning, I may just watch a few games.


----------



## 2manywirez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back in early summer, I called Comcast to request for additional HD, they told me that they were going to add a horror channel... Fearnet to On Demand on Oct. 31st with some HD content. I haven't heard anything since then about it or any messages from Comcast. I guess we'll find out on Halloween. Anyone hear about this or know if this is true?



FYI: quick google search for fearnet 


I suspect fearnet will be pay VOD content.

read here 


However Horror movies in DTS 5.1 make my girlfriend get closer


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad. The Sonics, finally in HD.... But since they are leaving, I really don't care anymore.



I really believe there's still a good chance of the Sonics staying in the area. There's a number of people with a lot of money over here on the Eastside that are trying to get something to work and I don't think New Orleans is going to be able to support the Hornets as well as Oklahoma City for quite some time. Regardless, more NBA in HD is not a bad thing (even though I'd much rather get the Cougs, Huskies, and Zags







).


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2manywirez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI: quick google search for fearnet
> 
> 
> I suspect fearnet will be pay VOD content.
> 
> read here
> 
> 
> However Horror movies in DTS 5.1 make my girlfriend get closer




Just saw the ad for it on SciFi. Debuting on Holloween


----------



## grapaslingo

Hi guys,


I don't have much hope for this location, but I'm just wondering if someone can do me a check on my reception:


187th AVE NE and 155th AVE (off Avondale) in Woodinville


Lots of trees, and hills, and...comcast that costs too much.


Thanks much.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grapaslingo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I don't have much hope for this location, but I'm just wondering if someone can do me a check on my reception:
> 
> 
> 187th AVE NE and 155th AVE (off Avondale) in Woodinville
> 
> 
> Lots of trees, and hills, and...comcast that costs too much.
> 
> 
> Thanks much.



You would be better off posting this in the Seattle OTA thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8751335 


That is where over-the-air reception is discussed.


----------



## grapaslingo

I'm sorry! I thought that's where I was.



My mistake.


----------



## ABHD

First I've seen FSN show up. USC vs. OSU


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I've seen FSN show up. USC vs. OSU



Thanks for the heads-up. Great looks great in HD


----------



## sparta1

Still a little new to this but INHD is not available OTA correct? If it is what channel is it on? Thanks.


----------



## burger23

channel 664- not available OTA


----------



## tluxon

I took a chance and set up some manual records on 664 from 12:30pm just in case I'd get the game of the year so far. I lucked out! But how in the heck are we supposed to know what's going to be on 664 at any given time?!?!?!?


Doesn't anybody at Comcast have a clue about using a guide with a DVR?










Tim


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took a chance and set up some manual records on 664 from 12:30pm just in case I'd get the game of the year so far. I lucked out! But how in the heck are we supposed to know what's going to be on 664 at any given time?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Doesn't anybody at Comcast have a clue about using a guide with a DVR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim




Yes, I totally agree. I was watching NFL Replay in the morning and went and had lunch after it was over. I left the TV on and when I came back to change the channel suddenly and suprisingly, it switched to FSN. I had no idea about this since it was not on the schedule, no messages on the box... nothing. So that's why I posted here asap that FSN was on INHD with today's game.


The channel schedule is not printed media, why can't they update it live with software? I mean probably a lot of people missed that game cause they had no idea it was even on, and visa vera, people who might have wanted to record or watch was ever on INHD at the time would have been confused as to why there was a football game on instead.


...and the only way I know NFL Replay is on Saturday mornings is from coming across it randomly once and now checking each weekend for it. Discovering FSN today was kind of a fluke as well... How are we supposed to know what is on or record without an updated schedule on channel 664??


----------



## quarque

ABHD - in a word... it's COMCASTIC!


(and now we know exactly what that means)


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list. The biggest changes:


* Moved KIRO HD, Deleted KIRO SD

* Removed PSIP table


If Comcast has restored the PSIP passthrough, and someone can post what's mapped (and where) again, I'll include it next time. (My tuner doesn't do PSIP over QAM.)


----------



## pastiche

I'm a bit late on posting this, but if anyone who was having trouble with KMYQ/The Tube is still having trouble:


Channel 96 (96-1/110, 96-2/116) lies right smack in the middle of the FM band. If you're near any strong FM transmitters (Cougar Mountain, Capitol Hill, etc.) and there's any ingress on your line, things are likely to get dicey.


Comcast seems to be using QAM-64 rather than QAM-256 on channel 96, which is a bit more resiliant in high-interference situations, but it's not a silver bullet when up against 100,000 watt transmitter in the same spectrum.


Be sure that your connections are tight and undamaged, and that no water from outside has seeped into the coax.


----------



## skywalker00

Where does the CBS HD go on QAM? it's no longer on 84-1.


----------



## synch22

can anyone tell me how i can still use my tivo if i switch to digital cable via cable card? Currently only use basic cable with my LCD TV but want to make the switch and get more hd channels besides the locals I can get. Wondering if I have to give up my Tivo, or if i can maybe have a switch between using the cable card, and analog onmmy tv for tivo use??


Thanks..


Also if I upgrade to digital can I just pick up a cable card so i dont need to sit at my house for an appointment... i find the 4 hour block annoying to wait around for a tech, and that is one reason I have not switched.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how i can still use my tivo if i switch to digital cable via cable card? Currently only use basic cable with my LCD TV but want to make the switch and get more hd channels besides the locals I can get. Wondering if I have to give up my Tivo, or if i can maybe have a switch between using the cable card, and analog onmmy tv for tivo use??
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Also if I upgrade to digital can I just pick up a cable card so i dont need to sit at my house for an appointment... i find the 4 hour block annoying to wait around for a tech, and that is one reason I have not switched.



Simply put a splitter on the incoming cable line- one side to your TiVO- the other side to your TV.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skywalker00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where does the CBS HD go on QAM? it's no longer on 84-1.



It moved (last week) to 86.2


----------



## greenstork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how i can still use my tivo if i switch to digital cable via cable card? Currently only use basic cable with my LCD TV but want to make the switch and get more hd channels besides the locals I can get. Wondering if I have to give up my Tivo, or if i can maybe have a switch between using the cable card, and analog onmmy tv for tivo use??
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Also if I upgrade to digital can I just pick up a cable card so i dont need to sit at my house for an appointment... i find the 4 hour block annoying to wait around for a tech, and that is one reason I have not switched.



I have a TiVo Series 3, which takes two CableCARDs. You can view all digital TV and receive all of the HD channels with TiVo. The Series 3 has an outstanding digital tuner and you can hook up your HD OTA antenna and switch back and forth seamlessly between OTA channels and digital cable. TiVo does a cable and OTA scan when you set it up and adds all of the channels it finds to your channel guide. That said, I've found it much easier to just use the Comcast's local channels rather than the OTA channels, but the option is certainly there for you.


Comcast does allow you to pick up two CableCARDS directly from their retail stores instead of have a truck roll out to your house. The exhaustive forum thread about Comcast and the Series 3 can be found here with many references to Comcast Seattle: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=316310


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how i can still use my tivo if i switch to digital cable via cable card? Currently only use basic cable with my LCD TV but want to make the switch and get more hd channels besides the locals I can get. Wondering if I have to give up my Tivo, or if i can maybe have a switch between using the cable card, and analog onmmy tv for tivo use??
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Also if I upgrade to digital can I just pick up a cable card so i dont need to sit at my house for an appointment... i find the 4 hour block annoying to wait around for a tech, and that is one reason I have not switched.



If you only have a Tivo series 1 or 2, it won't get digital cable. Only Series 3 has digital capabilities (both SD and HD). As someone mentioned above, you can use two cablecards with a series 3 and use both of its included tuners.


Assuming you have an S1 or S2 Tivo, you can use the cablecard with your TV. This will allow you to have digital cable on your TV but not your Tivo. In this case, with a splitter, your Tivo should still get the extended basis analog channels, but not the digital channels that you want to upgrade to.


I realize this is a pain.


----------



## drew00001

Does TNTHD broadcast the same shows as TNT SD? I just upgraded to digital classic, and would like to delete TNT SD from my lineup if it is basically a duplicate. I already deleted the SD versions of Discovery and ESPN 1 & 2. I was also looking forward to deleting SD FSN, but we're not there yet.


----------



## kli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TNTHD broadcast the same shows as TNT SD? I just upgraded to digital classic, and would like to delete TNT SD from my lineup if it is basically a duplicate. I already deleted the SD versions of Discovery and ESPN 1 & 2. I was also looking forward to deleting SD FSN, but we're not there yet.



No, I don't believe it does. From my experience, I've noticed that they'll be showing different things at the same time. I actually don't ever recall the same show being on at the same time on both channels. Typically I find that TNT HD will have a movie on, while regular TNT (SD) will be showing a show. But I could be wrong, since I'm not watching TNT all the time. There could be times where the same show is on both channels at the same time.


----------



## anilr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I don't believe it does. From my experience, I've noticed that they'll be showing different things at the same time. I actually don't ever recall the same show being on at the same time on both channels. Typically I find that TNT HD will have a movie on, while regular TNT (SD) will be showing a show. But I could be wrong, since I'm not watching TNT all the time. There could be times where the same show is on both channels at the same time.



TNT-HD seems to be east-coast feed of TNT, so most shows seems to be 3hrs before TNT-SD (except for live sports events etc of course)


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anilr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD seems to be east-coast feed of TNT, so most shows seems to be 3hrs before TNT-SD (except for live sports events etc of course)



Not to mention their stretching out SD format programming to fit the 16:9 size, distorting the picture, yuck.


----------



## drew00001

I noticed that Alyssa Milano looked a bit streched out.


----------



## djmattyb

I read the following in a news article that near the end of this year, "Customers will be able to choose Comcast's own existing DVR service, which currently has a monthly fee of $9.95, or download the TiVo service right over the Comcast network for a price yet to be announced" Wow! All you have to do it download TiVO and pay a fee and you've got yourself a TiVO.

Article on C-Net


----------



## camdelong

So last night I scrolled forever to the weekend for 664 to see if any FSN content and nothing.


This morning on KJR AM Mitch in the Morning gave a comcast commerical about the Sonics in HD. 37 home games and would all be on 664 including the home opener tomorrow vs Portland. Wonder if they just waited till today and then will update the guide. :^)


Nothing about any other local teams.


----------



## keithaxis

they do not update or change the guide on 664. Just like last saturday they showed the husky game but it did not list that on 664. I just came across it when I was on channel 30 and saw the FoxHD logo, so I went and looked and sure enough it was on 664...


so just tune into 664 and cross your fingers...although is there really much to root for with the Oklahoma city sonics>?


----------



## camdelong

Thanks for the info for sure!


Not that I'm a sonics or even basketball fan but I'll watch it for the fact that it's HD and I listen to KJR all day long so tough for me to listen to them talk about something I didn't watch. :^)


Least with all this I hope to have my Seattle Thunderbirds playing in Kent in a couple years! 5 mins away from my house!


----------



## ABHD

I heard Fearnet was added to On Demand content today. As for HD content, only one movie so far... I'm at work so haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


Any news on MHD? What's the hold up? I thought they had made room for more HD by getting rid of some analog channels, and was expecting it would have been added by now.


----------



## j8weeks

Hmmm -- I am still having trouble tuning 96-1 and 96-2 (KMYQ & TheTube) with HTPC w/ DVICO Fusion 3.41 on Comcast -- anyone having any success?


Thanks


----------



## wsm01

Dumb newbie question here. If I am already a comcast basic cable and cable internet subscriber, to get HD content, is the $5.00 HDTV package and a comcast HD box all I need? And if so, does anyone know how much the monthly rental charge on that box is?


Also what outputs does the HD box have? Ideally I would want component video and digital audio.


Thanks!


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, they moved analog TV Guide channel on 74 to a digital channel. Anyone know where it moved to?
> 
> 
> I found it.
> 
> 
> BTW, I also noticed that they moved Kiro in HD from 84-1 to 86-2. Not sure what happened to Kiro-DT. Now how will I find out if the airport is busy?



Looks like AVS saved the day once more. It's been 84-1 for me for a while now but tonight I got a scrambled signal tuned to 86-2 and sure enough KIRO CBS.


Anyway I've got a complete listing faxed over to me from the Comcast office in Redmond on 8/10. I've updated it and noted a couple things if anyone is interested I'll post the complete list of channels that we should be able to get with QAM enabled tuners.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skywalker00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where does the CBS HD go on QAM? it's no longer on 84-1.



86-2


----------



## BIslander

Here's what Comcast says about FSN HD Sonics/Mariners/NCAA Football games on INHD:


Thank you for contacting Comcast Cable.


I understand that you would like the Sonics FSN HD schedule. Comcast and Fox

Sports Net have finalized an agreement to present 37 Seattle Sonics, 65 Seattle

Mariners and various college games in high-definition television (HDTV). Each

game will be inserted on iNHD, channel 664. The Sonics HD games will only be

available in Western Washington only. The Mariner HD and various College HD

games will be available in both Western Washington and Spokane. The guide date

will be correct. There is a high likelihood that some planned iNHD programming

will be interrupted as the HD games are inserted. Here is the list of Sonics

games that will be aired on INHD.


1-Nov

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Portland


4-Nov

Saturday

4:00 PM

8:00 PM

NCAA: Stanford vs. USC


5-Nov

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. L.A. Lakers


11-Nov

Saturday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NCAA: Oregon vs. USC


15-Nov

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Philadelphia 76er's


17-Nov

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Utah


20-Nov

Monday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. New Jersey Nets


24-Nov

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Sacramento


26-Nov

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. San Antonio


29-Nov

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Orlando


5-Dec

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Atlanta Hawks


8-Dec

Friday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. NO/Oklahoma City


10-Dec

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Golden State


23-Dec

Saturday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Toronto


26-Dec

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. NO/Oklahoma City


31-Dec

Sunday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Boston Celtics


5-Jan

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. New York


10-Jan

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Miami


12-Jan

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Utah


16-Jan

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Cleveland


19-Jan

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Milwaukee


23-Jan

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Denver


26-Jan

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Minnesota Timber


28-Jan

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. L.A. Clippers


2-Feb

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Chicago Bulls


10-Feb

Saturday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Sacramento


14-Feb

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Phoenix Suns


20-Feb

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Memphis


26-Feb

Monday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Portland


4-Mar

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Charlotte


13-Mar

Tuesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Detroit Pistons


17-Mar

Saturday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Golden State


21-Mar

Wednesday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Washington Wizards


23-Mar

Friday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Minnesota Timber


25-Mar

Sunday

6:00 PM

10:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. San Antonio


30-Mar

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Memphis


1-Apr

Sunday

9:00 PM

1:00 AM

NBA: Sonics vs. Denver


6-Apr

Friday

7:30 PM

11:30 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. L.A. Lakers


9-Apr

Monday

7:00 PM

11:00 PM

NBA: Sonics vs. Houston



Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.


Thank you for choosing Comcast.


Sincerely,


Dawn

Comcast Online Customer Support


----------



## mrvegas

Great News on FSN HD. Thanks for the Update


----------



## tluxon

I count 37 Sonics games on FSN-HD - that's almost as many HD games as I've seen for any NBA team. Nice job!


Now, how are we going to schedule our DVRs to record these games for us so we can actually _watch_ them?


----------



## Ralph P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like AVS saved the day once more. It's been 84-1 for me for a while now but tonight I got a scrambled signal tuned to 86-2 and sure enough KIRO CBS.
> 
> 
> Anyway I've got a complete listing faxed over to me from the Comcast office in Redmond on 8/10. I've updated it and noted a couple things if anyone is interested I'll post the complete list of channels that we should be able to get with QAM enabled tuners.



please post new QAM CHANNELS.

Thanks,

Ralph


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> please post new QAM CHANNELS.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ralph



Here's my listing provided by Comcast Redmond:

*DTV*
79-1 NWCN
79-2 KWPX (PAX)
79-3 KOMO (ABC)
79-4 KING (NBC)
79-5 KONG
79-6 CBUT
79-7 KCTS
79-8 KTWB (WB)
79-9 KSTW (CW11 aka UPN)
79-10 KBTC
80-1 KCPQ (FOX)
80-2 KIRO (CBS)
80-3 KHVC
80-4 KWDK
80-6 KBTW
80-7 GOACO23
80-8 KWOG
80-10 KBCB

*HDTV*
81-1 KCPQ-HD (FOX)
81-2 KTWB-HD (WB, now known as KMYQ)
82-1 KCTSDT
82-3 KCTSDT3
82-4 KOMO-HD (ABC)
82-5 KCTS-HD (1080i, pretty cool for demos)
83-1 KING-HD (NBC)
83-2 KONG-HD
83-3 KING WTHR PLS
84-1 KIRO-HD (CBS, NOW ON 86-2)

*More DTV*
91-8 HALMRK
102-8 JWLTV
102-9 UWTV
103-4 DSCP (Discovery, wish it was Discovery HD)
104-1 CSPAN
104-2 CSPAN2
104-9 CCHSN
104-10 QVC

*Other QAM*
116-1 League Pass
118-16 ~ 118-23 Various Español Music
119-10 ~ 119-54 Various Assorted Music


There you have it. If anyone has any updates/changes/etc please fill us all in. Hope this helps everyone out.


----------



## Ralph P

Corego.


Many thanks


Ralph


----------



## HawksRCool

The sonics game looks awesome on 664 but is anyone else getting a black screen when watching ESPN-HD?


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard Fearnet was added to On Demand content today. As for HD content, only one movie so far... I'm at work so haven't had a chance to check it out yet.
> 
> 
> Any news on MHD? What's the hold up? I thought they had made room for more HD by getting rid of some analog channels, and was expecting it would have been added by now.



I have heard that MHD may be coming by the end of the year. There was a piece of mail that went out last month saying to watch out for it. So, it is coming, maybe soon.


A great addition for the Sonics and Mariners games in HD, sad that it is taking over the iNHD channels but since there really isn't much programming for FSN in HD (at least, that's what I understand) it does seem silly to dedicate another channel and use up the bandwidth. College games too?


Check out FEARnet! There are only 3 HD movies that I see right now but crossing my fingers for more. Full screen horror can't be beat


----------



## drew00001

What channel is Fearnet?


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HawksRCool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The sonics game looks awesome on 664 but is anyone else getting a black screen when watching ESPN-HD?



Nope, was watching it last night about the time you posted this. No problems.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel is Fearnet?



Fearnet is on demand content.


----------



## camdelong

Sonics game did look great for sure.... Not 5.1 for me though. :^(


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have heard that MHD may be coming by the end of the year.



Now it's by the end of the year? Hmmm... so what is the hold up in Seattle with Comcast and HD? What does "soon" mean to Comcast? I mean, I was told almost 2 months ago that they were going to add MHD soon, within the next 2 months they said... there are 10 days left for them to add that since I got that email saying that. I got that pamphlet in the mail about a month ago or so saying MHD would be coming soon. I was also told this summer that I would be "pleasantly surprised" with the HD additions if I stuck with Comcast until Oct 31st. So I figured for sure they'd at least add MHD and more by Oct. 31st.... We got CW-HD since then, which is cool, but I'm really not "pleasantly surprised"


and now the real kicker... I used to live in a very small town in Oregon and still have friends that live there. They've had all the HD channels we have plus they've had UHD and MHD. Today I get a message from a friend teasing me about the fact that they got a new message today from Comcast that they are going to add A&E HD and National Geographic HD on Dec. 5th!!










Now if they'd add those 4 HD channels to our area "soon" then I'd be "pleasantly surprised!"


Ok now sorry for the long rant here. Just want to see more HD added from Seattle Comcast like everyone else seems to be getting around the country.


----------



## drew00001

I'd be totally happy with MHD and INHD this year, but would have to admit A&EHD & NGHD would be cool.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd be totally happy with MHD and INHD this year, but would have to admit A&EHD & NGHD would be cool.



And Univerisal HD and bug fix update to their DVR software.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok now sorry for the long rant here. Just want to see more HD added from Seattle Comcast like everyone else seems to be getting around the country.




We all need to keep sending emails to Steve Kipp....I sent him an email on saturday about MHD but no reply yet (third email about MHD to him).



The more emails he get the more chances that we get new hd channels.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We all need to keep sending emails to Steve Kipp....I sent him an email on saturday about MHD but no reply yet (third email about MHD to him).



Cool, thanks. Yeah I'll keep emailing too. My next request will include the 2 new HD's that Comcast is adding.


I emailed Steve before and also John Dietrich. John gave me the quote about MHD coming next and possibly UHD. If John's quote is accurate we should be seeing MHD in the next couple weeks. But honestly, I thought we'd see it come sooner after the channel changes that were made for 111. I don't know what takes so long especially when we got ESPN-2 right away after requesting it.


Contact info:


Steve Kipp: [email protected] 


John M. Dietrich

Area Vice President

Puget Sound North

Comcast Corporation

(425) 867-7440

[email protected] 


"Getting our Customers.......to Notice the Difference"


----------



## gdeep

Just sent John an email....Telling him about how OR is getting more hd channels then us. I also mentioned to him that Verizon's Fios tv is coming soon so, comcast better start adding more hd channels.


----------



## jhachey

Just got a note from someone in Comcast that they are just about to announce that they are adding MHD and Universal HD effective 12/15 (Channels 660 and 661)


----------



## ekote

Hey folks. I have Comcast Basic cable. I also have a Pioneer 5070HD that was recently purchased. My understanding was that I should be able to access all of comcast's non-premium HD channels by running the cable into the Antenna A slot and using my built in QAM tuner. I don't have a cable box. At any rate, it doesn't work. Any ideas? Do I need a cable box to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## lentiman

You don't need a cable box, you're doing something wrong. I have a Pioneer 4360HD and it works fine. Did you do a channel scan? You must do this before it will work. We have basic + extended.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks. I have Comcast Basic cable. I also have a Pioneer 5070HD that was recently purchased. My understanding was that I should be able to access all of comcast's non-premium HD channels by running the cable into the Antenna A slot and using my built in QAM tuner. I don't have a cable box. At any rate, it doesn't work. Any ideas? Do I need a cable box to do it?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks. I have Comcast Basic cable. I also have a Pioneer 5070HD that was recently purchased. My understanding was that I should be able to access all of comcast's non-premium HD channels by running the cable into the Antenna A slot and using my built in QAM tuner. I don't have a cable box. At any rate, it doesn't work. Any ideas? Do I need a cable box to do it?
> 
> Thanks.



If you only have Comcast Basic, you will only get the local HD channels. You can step-up to the "digital classic" package and add ESPN 1 & 2, TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, INHD. I assume MHD & UHD will be added to this package too, and believe that a cablecard is necessary for all but the local HD channels.


----------



## ekote

yeah, I did the channel search, but didn't get any of the '.01' type channels...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got a note from someone in Comcast that they are just about to announce that they are adding MHD and Universal HD effective 12/15 (Channels 660 and 661)



This is great news. Now they need to add A&E and Neo Geo HD as OR comcast is adding this in Novemeber.


Here is an article on comcast washington adding new HD channels

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/s...se,16189.shtml


----------



## sarm34

Apologies if this is too much of a noob question, as I'm not an expert in all of the technologies, but still learning.










I have the Comcast HD-DVR box, I believe it's the 3412 that other people have mentioned. My TV is the Vizio 42" that was featured at Costco a while back.


My question is regarding signal strength. For HD channels, ABC and NBC seem to come in great, but CBS and ESPN are a bit more spotty. FOX as well. The resolution for the World Series games, for example, just didn't seem up to HD par for me. Shows like Lost still look incredible though.


I thought that perhaps my TV was having trouble with the signal, but a friend of mine who lives a mile or two away, noted that he has the same spotty HD quality, especially with sports, on FOX and CBS.


Is this just normal for Comcast? For things like football I just feel like I'm seeing too much pixelation in the picture.


FWIW, my cable box outside of my house is a bit sensitive. When I previously still just had regular cable, I noticed that the signal for the lower end channels would get really bad if the box with the cables had been bumped, etc. So is there a chance that I'm not getting a great signal into my house?


Any thoughts appreciated. I really want to watch the Sonics in HD, but I didn't think it looked that great on my set.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarm34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apologies if this is too much of a noob question, as I'm not an expert in all of the technologies, but still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Comcast HD-DVR box, I believe it's the 3412 that other people have mentioned. My TV is the Vizio 42" that was featured at Costco a while back.
> 
> 
> My question is regarding signal strength. For HD channels, ABC and NBC seem to come in great, but CBS and ESPN are a bit more spotty. FOX as well. The resolution for the World Series games, for example, just didn't seem up to HD par for me. Shows like Lost still look incredible though.
> 
> 
> I thought that perhaps my TV was having trouble with the signal, but a friend of mine who lives a mile or two away, noted that he has the same spotty HD quality, especially with sports, on FOX and CBS.
> 
> 
> Is this just normal for Comcast? For things like football I just feel like I'm seeing too much pixelation in the picture.
> 
> 
> FWIW, my cable box outside of my house is a bit sensitive. When I previously still just had regular cable, I noticed that the signal for the lower end channels would get really bad if the box with the cables had been bumped, etc. So is there a chance that I'm not getting a great signal into my house?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated. I really want to watch the Sonics in HD, but I didn't think it looked that great on my set.




I've never had any of these problems with Comcast, but I have a Tivo S3. It was a total rip off, but I get the channels I'm supposed too.


----------



## yesan

sarm34,

I had the same issues channels 107 and 173 with the Comcast HD-DVR, and was sure that it was because the signal from the street to my house was not strong enough. I already had an signal amplifier purchased through Comcast, but that still was not giving me a signal that would consistently give me those two channels without interruption. I purchased a cable signal booster off of Ebay seller: "signalboosters" and haven't had any issues since. I also have a Dvico FusionHDTV5, and it increased the signal strength on the QAM HD channels on that significantly as well. Hope that helps. The signal booster should resolve the issues that you're having.


----------



## kli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sarm34,
> 
> I had the same issues channels 107 and 173 with the Comcast HD-DVR, and was sure that it was because the signal from the street to my house was not strong enough. I already had an signal amplifier purchased through Comcast, but that still was not giving me a signal that would consistently give me those two channels without interruption. I purchased a cable signal booster off of Ebay seller: "signalboosters" and haven't had any issues since. I also have a Dvico FusionHDTV5, and it increased the signal strength on the QAM HD channels on that significantly as well. Hope that helps. The signal booster should resolve the issues that you're having.




I've always wondered how well these worked. I generally don't have any problems with my setup, but every now and then I have noticed a few channels will get pixelated and/or stutter or drop out completely (although this is typically few and far between). Generally the channels that are hit if it does occur are USA, ESPNHD & ESPN2HD. I never thought much of why it happened, as they would come back after a bit, and since it didn't happen often I dismissed it as weird network issues.


So the question is this, how well do they work, and are they worth it? I do have my signal split as follows:

Wall->Surge->splitter (which breaks down as follows)

-> HD DVR 3412

-> MCE Hauppauge 250 Tuner

-> MCE Hauppauge 250 Tuner


Thus far I've been happy with the picture quality. I have noticed a bit of graininess in my HD picture, but its generally not that noticeable, and I don't know if its my TV, the HD Tuner, or my signal, but since its never been that bad I've dismissed it.

However, it could just be my ignorance since I've never seen what the picture *COULD* possibly be. So could this improve it at all?


Also, if its definitely a benefit, what manufacturer/type would you, or anyone recommend? (According to some of the auctions, PCT is a highly regarded manufacturer)


Thanks in advance for any advice you all might have.

kli


----------



## Malcolm_B

Just heard on KOMO radio that Comcast will be adding FSN HD and Universal HD..missed the dates though.


----------



## sarm34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sarm34,
> 
> I had the same issues channels 107 and 173 with the Comcast HD-DVR, and was sure that it was because the signal from the street to my house was not strong enough. I already had an signal amplifier purchased through Comcast, but that still was not giving me a signal that would consistently give me those two channels without interruption. I purchased a cable signal booster off of Ebay seller: "signalboosters" and haven't had any issues since. I also have a Dvico FusionHDTV5, and it increased the signal strength on the QAM HD channels on that significantly as well. Hope that helps. The signal booster should resolve the issues that you're having.



Thanks for the info. I generally don't ever have those channels cut in or out, but do have some of the pixelating problems.


My cable box to the house outside has one line coming in, and is then split 4 ways - should I just boost the main line to the TV, or boost it into the splitter? Does it matter at all?


----------



## jeff28

Press Release News | Home




Comcast in Washington State Enhances High-Definition Line-Up With Sports From FSN, Plus MHD and Universal HD


Posted on : Fri, 03 Nov 2006 18:00:00 GMT | Author : Comcast Corporation

News Category : PressRelease







SEATTLE, Nov. 3 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Comcast, the nation's premier provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services, announced today that it is launching two new channels and carrying FSN Northwest games in state-of-the-art high-definition (HD) format on its cable systems throughout Western Washington.




Comcast will carry a minimum of 35 Sonics games in HD on Comcast Digital Cable channel 664. The next scheduled game to be telecast in HD will be the Sonics against the LA Lakers on Nov. 5. In addition, FSN Northwest programming will include up to 65 Mariners games. Other programs already scheduled include Pac-10 College football games, Stanford vs. USC (Nov. 4) and Oregon vs. USC (Nov. 11).




On Dec. 15, Comcast will add MHD and Universal HD to its lineup. -- MHD: Music High-Definition blends musical programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT, such as MTV Unplugged, VH1 Storytellers and CMT Crossroads, as well as original concert series like Music with Altitude featuring the Goo Goo Dolls. The network covers all genres of music, including rock, country, pop, hip hop, reggae, soul and more. -- Universal HD offers the best in HD from NBC Universal including programs that have aired on NBC, Bravo, USA Network, and the Sci-Fi Channel, including Law & Order: SVU, Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, and many live sports events.




"Through the power of HD, our customers will feel like they are on the floor with the Sonics, in the concert hall with their favorite band, or in the middle of the action in their favorite drama. Music, entertainment and top- rated network TV shows are among the most popular programming in HD, so we are delighted to give our customers even more of the high-definition programming they want to watch," said Tom Pierce, Vice President of Marketing and Sales for Comcast's Washington market.




The FSN Network games will be broadcast on INHD on Comcast Digital Cable Channel 664. Universal HD will be on Channel 660, while MHD will be on Channel 661.




HD technology provides video and audio that is clearer, sharper and more vibrant than traditional standard-definition video transmissions. HD generates significantly wider pictures (16x9 ratio) compared to standard TV (4x3 ratio).




With these new offerings, Comcast Digital Cable customers with high- definition television sets and HD service from Comcast can choose from as many as 19 HD channels throughout Western Washington. Comcast offers the most HD choices with 100 hours of HD VOD programs each month as well as the local affiliates of most major broadcast networks and many of the most popular HD cable networks and premium channels.




About Comcast


Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, The Golf Channel, VERSUS, G4, AZN Television, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One and four regional Comcast SportsNets. Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multipurpose arenas in Philadelphia.


Comcast currently employs more than 2,800 people in 14 offices in Washington, including two call centers. The company has 1.2 million customers in Washington.


----------



## drew00001

December 15: Who won the pool?


----------



## yesan

Kli and sarm34,

I really couldn't comment on the technical aspects of it, but I knew that I had a weak signal, as I've had to had Comcast come out a few times (constant cable modem signal dropout, etc.) - apparently there is a lot of interference between the street-level box and my house. I've been using the amplifier I bought from them for a couple years now, and while that did increase the signal, I think I have something like 6 splits in my house. The ones with the HD-DVRs were problematic on Kiro-HD and ESPNHD, while the one split to the cable modem would sporadically drop out. Right now, I have the Comcast amplifier with the main signal and then have it going into a Viewsonics 4-port amplifier I bought off seller "signalboosters" on Ebay. I don't know if I'm supposed to run two amplifiers contiguously like that, but I do know that I have strong signals where signals used to be weak. I was having a difficult time tuning into the QAM Komo HD channel. It used to come in at ~79% (stuttering visuals if any at all) and now is consistently at >95%. It's increased my signal dramatically.


----------



## RED_5

Just found this on the Puget Sound Business Journal website:


Comcast to show 65 Mariners games in HD

Puget Sound Business Journal (Seattle) - 10:49 AM PST Friday


Seattle Mariners fans will once again see the Mariners play in high-definition television next season.


Comcast announced that at least 65 Mariners games on FSN Northwest next season will be broadcast in high definition. In addition, 35 Seattle SuperSonics games this season on FSN Northwest will be broadcast in high definition, beginning with the Sonics versus the L.A. Lakers on Nov. 5.


The FSN Northwest games will be aired on Comcast's channel 664.


Two seasons ago, Comcast broadcast some Mariners games in high definition but this season, fans weren't able to see the FSN games in HD.


Comcast officials also said they're adding a music high-definition channel (661) and a University HD channel (660) beginning Dec. 15.


----------



## tluxon

If there's only going to be 35 Sonics games on FSN-HD this year, I wonder which 2 of the 37 listed up in Post 7822 above are listed in error?


Tim


On edit: Oh, yes - I see the 35 doesn't include the season opener against Portland that was on FSN-HD on 664. So that leaves one more that's not accounted for.


----------



## ABHD

Thanks for posting the announcement and to all who emailed in requesting more HD. I've been waiting a long time to hear an official announcement like this. Some really great news indeed!










I promise not to rank on Comcast adding more HD until next year


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I promise not to rank on Comcast adding more HD until next year




I will wait until Jan 1st of 2007 and then start sending my emails for A&E and National Geo HD.


----------



## wareagle

The guide now shows the FSN HD games on 664.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The guide now shows the FSN HD games on 664.



Also the channel name changed to INHDCO on channel guide


----------



## Weil

How about dumping both MHD and UHD and then adding National Geographic. By the way, Radio Shack sells a four way splitter amplifier (8 db per channel) for about $50 for those with pixelation problems. sam


----------



## yesan

I've tried the cable amplifiers that are readily available at Radio Shack and they don't perform nearly as well as the Viewsonics ones.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Does anyone know the differnce between "Roosevelt-Comcast" and "Seattle-Comcast" in different tv schedule listings (e.g. TV Guide on-line) in the Seattle area? I live right off of Roosevelt way (a few blocks from the old Comcast building).


One other thing. This morning, Saturday, November 4th, my ABC HD signal (104) is completely unwatchable. Anyone else having this problem?


Patrick


----------



## Mike777

Hopefully Huskie basketball will have some HD games on FSN-HD. In my opinion, the SD version of FSN sucks the big one.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about dumping both MHD and UHD and then adding National Geographic.



And here's proof positive that you can't please everybody: while I could give a rip about MHD, I would WAY rather have UHD over an HD National Geographic channel.


----------



## brownnet

Unfortunately FSN has no plans at this time to produce any college basketball in HD. I think it will be next year at the earliest before we see that, and then probably only the national games.


----------



## tluxon

Thank you, Comcast, for adding the FSN-HD programming into the INHD (now INHDCOM 664) program guide. That works great!!


Tim


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you, Comcast, for adding the FSN-HD programming into the INHD (now INHDCOM 664) program guide. That works great!!
> 
> 
> Tim




Did anybody had any problems viewing INHD right after college football game last night? My DVR was set to record the basketball game between phx and lac and all i got was colorfull stripes for 2hr and 10mins.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I switched from basic to digital cable a month or so ago and got the Comcast HD-DVR (Mot 3412) temporarily to evaluate how bad it really was. What I really want is the Tivo S3, but I can't justify the expense. I had read previously on this forum about many of the issues people were having with this box.


Here are the issues I've noticed in the short time I've had it.


1. It sometimes does not record what it is told to.

2. Sometimes it says it has recorded something, but when I go to view it and error message pops up and the recording is not there.

3. Once during a recent Seahawk HD recording, short segments of the game were dropped. There was no gap in the recording, it would just suddenly go from 6:35 left in the 2nd quarter to 5:55. If you weren't paying attention, you might not notice it

4. Yesterday's recording of the Huskies (SD) had a strange problem with the indicated length of the recording. Sometimes when I would FF it would say the recording length was 4 hrs(correct), at other times it would say 2:39. All went well until I got past the 2:39 point in the recording. Once past this point, I could no longer FF. If I tried, I would return to the 2:39 point of the game. It was like watching "Groundhog Day". [Can you imagine watching the rest of that game with no FF]










I sort of expected the type 1 and 2 errors. However, I am interested if others have seen the type 3 or 4 errors.


I would be extremely frustrated if my only DVR was the 3412. Lucky I have a number of SD Tivos as backup. I can live with the 3412 for a while longer but if the price of the S3 drops a bit more, I might have to bite the bullet.


Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody had any problems viewing INHD right after college football game last night? My DVR was set to record the basketball game between phx and lac and all i got was colorfull stripes for 2hr and 10mins.



Same here. Then the picture came back for the end of the NBA game.


BR, at various times I've experienced each of the symptoms you described. Every once in a while I forget to make a backup recording with one of my ReplayTVs and I'm hosed if the Comcast DVR makes a mistake.










BTW, my guide says the Broncos-Steelers game is supposed to be in HiDef. Did someone forget to "flip the switch" or is the guide incorrect?


Tim


----------



## vinny2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here. Then the picture came back for the end of the NBA game.
> 
> 
> BTW, my guide says the Broncos-Steelers game is supposed to be in HiDef. Did someone forget to "flip the switch" or is the guide incorrect?
> 
> 
> Tim



i think the "switch" didn't get flipped -- CBS advertised that it's supposed to be HD.


----------



## vinny2

someone just flipped the switch, much better


----------



## greenstork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched from basic to digital cable a month or so ago and got the Comcast HD-DVR (Mot 3412) temporarily to evaluate how bad it really was. What I really want is the Tivo S3, but I can't justify the expense. I had read previously on this forum about many of the issues people were having with this box.
> 
> 
> Here are the issues I've noticed in the short time I've had it.
> 
> 
> 1. It sometimes does not record what it is told to.
> 
> 2. Sometimes it says it has recorded something, but when I go to view it and error message pops up and the recording is not there.
> 
> 3. Once during a recent Seahawk HD recording, short segments of the game were dropped. There was no gap in the recording, it would just suddenly go from 6:35 left in the 2nd quarter to 5:55. If you weren't paying attention, you might not notice it
> 
> 4. Yesterday's recording of the Huskies (SD) had a strange problem with the indicated length of the recording. Sometimes when I would FF it would say the recording length was 4 hrs(correct), at other times it would say 2:39. All went well until I got past the 2:39 point in the recording. Once past this point, I could no longer FF. If I tried, I would return to the 2:39 point of the game. It was like watching "Groundhog Day". [Can you imagine watching the rest of that game with no FF]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of expected the type 1 and 2 errors. However, I am interested if others have seen the type 3 or 4 errors.
> 
> 
> I would be extremely frustrated if my only DVR was the 3412. Lucky I have a number of SD Tivos as backup. I can live with the 3412 for a while longer but if the price of the S3 drops a bit more, I might have to bite the bullet.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant.



Never had a problem with my TiVo Series 3, the expense is justified IMO, you can't beat it.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with my TiVo Series 3, the expense is justified IMO, you can't beat it.



The only problem I have ever had with my 3412 is the well reported rebooting bug associated with the software "upgrade" from version 12.31 to 12.35. Since calling Comcast to rollback the software, I have had no problems.


I am curious to see a Tivo interface. I have been reading for some time how much better it is than the Microsoft guide on the Motorola boxes. The MS guide is very easy to use and I am curious what Tivo does that makes it substantially better than the MS Guide.


My biggest beefs with the 3412 are that I would like a hard drive about twice the size and I'd like an easy way to archive shows to an external hard drive for long-term storage.


----------



## kli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried the cable amplifiers that are readily available at Radio Shack and they don't perform nearly as well as the Viewsonics ones.



well, i'm going to give these a shot. i checked the signal strength, and its hovering around 35db... i vaguely remember reading somewhere that they suggested it should be above a certain level, but I can't seem to find that at the moment. does anyone know?


also, i've read that the drop amp should be placed before you split anything (or you could go with one that splits them itself), which seems logical to me. however, I also remember someone saying that they put 2 cable amps in series... this doesn't sound like a good idea to me. any thoughts?


thanks.


btw, i agree, the broncos game looked *MUCH* better after they "flipped" the switch. also, i caught some of the sonics game last night in HD on 664... looked great.


----------



## yesan

Kli,

I'm the one running two amplifiers in series. I agree that it's not necessarily the smartest idea, but I haven't run into any problems yet. Give one of the Viewsonics a try (before any splits). I think you'll be very satisfied with the results. I think in your original post, you had mentioned something about pixelation. The amp should resolve that.


----------



## raleighc

I've got the Motorola cable box with Microsoft's software. Some of the HD shows include an "LB" icon in addition to the "HD" and "CC" icons for HDTV and Closed Captioned.


Does anyone know what the "LB" stands for? I've tried searching and figuring it out and just wasted a lot of time for no answer.


Thanks!


----------



## j8weeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleighc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got the Motorola cable box with Microsoft's software. Some of the HD shows include an "LB" icon in addition to the "HD" and "CC" icons for HDTV and Closed Captioned.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the "LB" stands for? I've tried searching and figuring it out and just wasted a lot of time for no answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'd venture to guess it stands for "Letter Box" format (e.g. 16:9 or more)


Best Regards,


----------



## kli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kli,
> 
> I'm the one running two amplifiers in series. I agree that it's not necessarily the smartest idea, but I haven't run into any problems yet. Give one of the Viewsonics a try (before any splits). I think you'll be very satisfied with the results. I think in your original post, you had mentioned something about pixelation. The amp should resolve that.



Thanks yesan. I'm taking a look at several on ebay, and will be getting one soon (either a PCT or Viewsonics). I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## happybelly

Anybody else unable to view the Sonics game in HD today?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else unable to view the Sonics game in HD today?



I'm getting a black screen on 664.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else unable to view the Sonics game in HD today?



I believe that the broadcast on 664 is not produced by FSN-NW. It's being carried nationally on NBA TV via the Miami broadcast. It is probably subject to the same type of blackout restrictions we're used to seeing when the M's play on iNHD and FSN at the same time.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I thought only the home games were shown in HD on FSN.


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that the broadcast on 664 is not produced by FSN-NW. It's being carried nationally on NBA TV via the Miami broadcast. It is probably subject to the same type of blackout restrictions we're used to seeing when the M's play on iNHD and FSN at the same time.




I called Comcast and they said they were aware of the problem and were fixing it.


I think you are right, though. I guess the CSR didn't know.


----------



## almostinsane

Yeah, they will fix it when the games over.


----------



## drew00001

hmmm . . . the sonics game is not listed on the schedule for tonight. Is it just fluke that we had a black screen at the same time? NOT!!! I suspect a screwup.


----------



## tluxon

I set the DVR to record the Sonics-Miami game that was listed on 664 and didn't get home from work until the game was over. Imagine my disappointment to find nothing but a black screen! Thanik goodness the game was replayed on FSN channel 30 so I got to see at least see some of it. Seems like it's going to take them some work to make sure the guide is consistently accurate.


----------



## keithaxis

the guide was accurate. that was the national game last night and it was blacked out in seattle due to Fox having rights. Last nights game was not one of the 37 games that we will see. Of course why were we able to view the oklahoma sonics against the lakers on espn HD...but what we saw last night always is the case on a national iNHD game...


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the guide was accurate. that was the national game last night and it was blacked out in seattle due to Fox having rights. Last nights game was not one of the 37 games that we will see. Of course why were we able to view the oklahoma sonics against the lakers on espn HD...but what we saw last night always is the case on a national iNHD game...



Perhaps you don't have a DVR. The guide on a DVR is NOT "accurate" when it allows a recording to be scheduled that it's not going to be able to do.


I'm afraid this is going to be one of the problems we risk running into as long as we have to work with a manually blended guide. We've now got at least three different networks populating a single channel and the guide is going to need to show program information that includes which network the program is from if we are expected to know whether it will be subject to blackout rules or not ourselves.


Tim


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps you don't have a DVR. The guide on a DVR is NOT "accurate" when it allows a recording to be scheduled that it's not going to be able to do.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be one of the problems we risk running into as long as we have to work with a manually blended guide. We've now got at least three different networks populating a single channel and the guide is going to need to show program information that includes which network the program is from if we are expected to know whether it will be subject to blackout rules or not ourselves.
> 
> 
> Tim




The FSN HD guide was accurate (not listing the game as being broadcast on FSNHD). Hopefully, the Comcast/Tivo/Trinity Broadcast people will use it as a resource in the future. The link is http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD .


----------



## tluxon

The guide is showing NBA basketball at 7PM tomorrow (Sat, 11/11) on 664 whereas we were told a few posts back that at that time they were going to have FSN-HD's USC at Oregon football game. Does anyone know which one is correct?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## 3Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with my TiVo Series 3, the expense is justified IMO, you can't beat it.



I've been a looong time Tivo user (Sony-Tivo series 1 DVR connected to an SD Direc** Sat rcvr). I'm goin HD; so I picked up two cablecards from Comcast last week, and my Tivo S-3 arrived from magnolia on Tuesday. The first card paired-up fine; the second card would latch and authorize, but then de-authorized itself only minutes later. After 4 more phone calls to Comcast customer support, I have these comments to make:


- The motorola cablecards come in two firmware versions; the older rev fails about 30% on the first try, and can fail up to 6 months later (per one of the CSRs). These are currently being phased out; always obtain and keep handy a spare, I was told...


- The Wife _specifically_ insisted on a Tivo, and not just any DVR. Curse the expense, but she was right...this thing is awesome and completely meets my expectations once both cablecards were working.


- Even accounting for differences in panels, the HD I'm receiving over Comcast looks better on average than the HD my buddy is geting via Direc** Sat on his setup and he's got everything configured right and calibrated on his Sharp Aquos.


- The Comcast Customer Service via phone was outstanding. Every one of the CSRs I spoke with was a local, spoke english as a first language, and was familiar with cablecards and 'had a clue'. I even got a call back from their second-tier support 'Guru Guy", we had a nice chat and I learned a few things about the system.


- If you have a cablecard that receives digital channels up to some arbitrary number, but no channels above that number that you *should* receive (ex.: Card only receives up to ch. 427, but you should be getting channels above that) then the card is defective - swing by the Comcast office and exchange it for two new cablecards (one replacement, plus one spare) and it's almost certain one of the two new cards will work correctly.


I was *very* impressed with Comcast's customer support - we resolved all of my cards issues and I am loving the signal quality (all channels sig. strength is +97%).










Cheers,

-3Gun


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The guide is showing NBA basketball at 7PM tomorrow (Sat, 11/11) on 664 whereas we were told a few posts back that at that time they were going to have FSN-HD's USC at Oregon football game. Does anyone know which one is correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Tim



The Oregon at USC game is on 664 now.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Oregon at USC game is on 664 now.



Good thing. I needed to know last night as we were

3+ hours away from home all day for my brother-in-law's wedding and I just had to take a chance. The biggest problem is these hard disks are so small that I have to sacrifice other HD games in order to take a chance on things like the Oregon-USC game today.


----------



## Mike777

Any information on the Apply Cup being in HD? I know it starts at 3:45PM.


Originally, I heard it was down to the Civil War game in Oregon, or the Apple Cup for HD. No doubt the Oregon game has more appeal, but I'm a homer and want the Apple Cup in HD.


----------



## ccfoodog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Dec. 15, Comcast will add MHD and Universal HD to its lineup. -- MHD: Music High-Definition blends musical programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT, such as MTV Unplugged, VH1 Storytellers and CMT Crossroads, as well as original concert series like Music with Altitude featuring the Goo Goo Dolls. The network covers all genres of music, including rock, country, pop, hip hop, reggae, soul and more. -- Universal HD offers the best in HD from NBC Universal including programs that have aired on NBC, Bravo, USA Network, and the Sci-Fi Channel, including Law & Order: SVU, Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, and many live sports events.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> The FSN Network games will be broadcast on INHD on Comcast Digital Cable Channel 664. Universal HD will be on Channel 660, while MHD will be on Channel 661.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> With these new offerings, Comcast Digital Cable customers with high- definition television sets and HD service from Comcast can choose from as many as 19 HD channels throughout Western Washington. Comcast offers the most HD choices with 100 hours of HD VOD programs each month as well as the local affiliates of most major broadcast networks and many of the most popular HD cable networks and premium channels.



Can I assume Universal HD won't be via QAM? I currently have extended basic and am considering one of the HDHomerun QAM capable tuners. I really don't want to buy/rent a cablebox (sigh).


Also, can someone explain a bit more about the QAM lineup ... Does that mean that NWCN and HALMRK are provided via HTDV/QAM, but at std def resolution? Can I get all the listed channels with extended basic?


Is there a list somewhere of all the HD channels -- including encrypted ones?


Thanks!


-john


----------



## drew00001

All digital cable channels are QAM. It seems likely UHD and MHD will be part of Comcast's digital classic lineup, which requires a cablecard or cablebox.


----------



## sl1974

Just learned ...


As of December 14th, Comcast will add to Digital Classic:

Fox Reality on channel 159

UHD on channel 660

MHD on channel 661

Encore on channel 518 (moving from Digital Plus)


As of January 3rd, 2007, Comcast will add to Digital Classic:

Comcast SportsHD on channel 665 (seems like mix of Comcast owned channels like Versus and Golf Channel)


This means CableCARD or set top box required.


Also, the Digital Extra and Digital Sports Tiers will merge together to form Sports Entertainment tier as of December 14th. No additional charge for customers with Extra, but customers with Sports Tier only will see an increase next year.


And lastly, the upcoming HD games for NCAA Football on channel 664 will be:

11/18 UCLA at Stanford 7pm

11/25 Oklahoma at Oklahoma State 11:30am with 30 minute pregame

12/2 Stanford at CAL 12pm with 30 minute pregame


Hope this helps!


----------



## sl1974

Fox Reality is NOT HD, it is a standard definition channel. My mistake, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jimre

In case you haven't seen it - On Demand now has HD art/photo slideshows from www.galleryplayer.com . Turn that plasma into a really expensive picture frame...


Kinda cool but since it's really just a video you can't adjust the slideshow speed or anything.


OnDemand -> HD on Demand -> TV Entertainment -> HDTV Gallery


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of January 3rd, 2007, Comcast will add to Digital Classic:
> 
> Comcast SportsHD on channel 665 (seems like mix of Comcast owned channels like Versus and Golf Channel)




This is great news....


----------



## donutello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any information on the Apply Cup being in HD? I know it starts at 3:45PM.
> 
> 
> Originally, I heard it was down to the Civil War game in Oregon, or the Apple Cup for HD. No doubt the Oregon game has more appeal, but I'm a homer and want the Apple Cup in HD.



Neither of those two will be in HD. It is not Comcast's decision but FSNs.


----------



## donutello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I assume Universal HD won't be via QAM? I currently have extended basic and am considering one of the HDHomerun QAM capable tuners. I really don't want to buy/rent a cablebox (sigh).
> 
> 
> Also, can someone explain a bit more about the QAM lineup ... Does that mean that NWCN and HALMRK are provided via HTDV/QAM, but at std def resolution? Can I get all the listed channels with extended basic?
> 
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of all the HD channels -- including encrypted ones?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> -john



All digital channels are QAM. In fact, all the channels Comcast provides are available QAM.


The Homerun doesn't take a CableCARD and therefore can only play "Clear" i.e. unencrypted QAM. The list you pointed to is the list of clear QAM channels.


QAM channels can be SD or HD. NWCN and HALMRK are SD channels. The channels listed as "HDTV" in that list are the ones available in HD - the others are SD.


In my opinion, you're giving up quite a bit when you choose something like the Homerun v/s renting a cable box for what is not a lot of money saved.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Go Hard

We are finally going to get a PDP for the living room and an LCD for the bedroom, finally getting rid of our CRT's and I have a few questions.


I have a DVR already (6412 I think) and am going to get a second for the bedroom, should I try to get another 6412 or will I be forced to get a 3412?


How do I check to see what firmware I have?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I check to see what firmware I have?



Menu/Settings/Cable Box Options/Diagnostics

Fourth line down


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any information on the Apply Cup being in HD? I know it starts at 3:45PM.
> 
> 
> Originally, I heard it was down to the Civil War game in Oregon, or the Apple Cup for HD. No doubt the Oregon game has more appeal, but I'm a homer and want the Apple Cup in HD.



I thought the Civil War game was scheduled for *next* weekeng, not _this_ weekend.


Still, are we really only going to get one game (UCLA at Stanford) on 664 this weekend?


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you haven't seen it - On Demand now has HD art/photo slideshows from www.galleryplayer.com . Turn that plasma into a really expensive picture frame...
> 
> 
> Kinda cool but since it's really just a video you can't adjust the slideshow speed or anything.
> 
> 
> OnDemand -> HD on Demand -> TV Entertainment -> HDTV Gallery



Thanks for this - Awesome!!!


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the Civil War game was scheduled for *next* weekeng, not _this_ weekend.
> 
> 
> Still, are we really only going to get one game (UCLA at Stanford) on 664 this weekend?



What do you suppose the logic is behind this one? It's not even a big rivalry game and you're looking at a 5-5 UCLA facing a 1-9 Stanford. Do we need that game in HD or would the Civil War or Apple Cup make more sense. Granted the Apple Cup is 6-5 WSU versus 4-7 UW but still a better game. The Civil War would make the most sense with 7-3 Oregon facing 6-4 OSU - this is the game to air!


I guess you can lead a station to HD but you can't make it choose the right content!


----------



## wareagle

It could be that they don't want to lug the HD equipment to Pullman, and that the Oregon-OSU game isn't until next week.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be that they don't want to lug the HD equipment to Pullman, and that the Oregon-OSU game isn't until next week.



Okay, alright. So that Civil War isn't until next weekend...minor detail. It seems to me they should pick the game that will get the most ad dollars, right? Is that UCLA vs Stanford on the farm or the Apple Cup?


----------



## wareagle

I'd say UCLA-Stanford.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd say UCLA-Stanford.



By sheer numbers of people in the state maybe. I'd rather watch a rivaly game any day. If it were UCLA v USC I'd say that game all day. UCLA v Stanford is just bad football.


----------



## wareagle

Actually, UCLA plays at Arizona State this weekend. I have no idea what game will be on 664.


----------



## Bruceko

the Schedule says NBA Basketball Cleveland @ Washington


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you haven't seen it - On Demand now has HD art/photo slideshows from www.galleryplayer.com . Turn that plasma into a really expensive picture frame...
> 
> 
> Kinda cool but since it's really just a video you can't adjust the slideshow speed or anything.
> 
> 
> OnDemand -> HD on Demand -> TV Entertainment -> HDTV Gallery



kinda nice but I noticed 2 things:


1) I have a non-DVR box and I was able to use FF pause and REW to control the speed of the slideshow just like VOD movies


2) The image quality (at least on the Italy show) did not look full HD - I'd say half way between HD and SD widescreen. Certainly not like the best quality HD I've seen on Comcast like HD football. It may be the shots were not taken in HD but upconverted from a lower resolution digital image or scanned from film.


I still like the concept though. You can use it as background for dinners or parties or just relaxing by the fire. The music was OK.


This slideshow idea is what Bill Gates was doing with his plasma screens when his house was first built. I took a tour just before it was done (a buddy of mine did the fire suppression & alarm systems). They had slide shows running on screens all over the place. That was when a 72" plasma cost major $$$$.


----------



## gdeep

I'm hearing that lot of people got messages on their settop about new hd channels but i haven't seen anything.


Can somebody please post those messages?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that lot of people got messages on their settop about new hd channels but i haven't seen anything.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please post those messages?



I've deleted them, but this is what I remember:

A comcast sports HD channel (665) - boxing, NHL, Basketball, field sports coming sometime in early January

MHD (music) in mid December


----------



## wareagle

12/14:


UHD on 660

MHD on 661


----------



## Armen52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kinda nice but I noticed 2 things:
> 
> 
> 2) The image quality (at least on the Italy show) did not look full HD - I'd say half way between HD and SD widescreen. Certainly not like the best quality HD I've seen on Comcast like HD football. It may be the shots were not taken in HD but upconverted from a lower resolution digital image or scanned from film.



Although this may be the case, I think another major factor that plays a role in the images not looking great is the simple fact that the compression algorithms used to transmit HD video and video in general are not good at displaying static images, they are optimized for moving pictures.


Still, from a bit further away this looks pretty good. I'll take this over no gallery at all


----------



## gdeep

Here is the schedule:

http://fsnbayarea.com/Sched_CollegeHoopsHD.jsp 


Hopefully comcast seattle will air all games on INHD.


----------



## ABHD

I only got messages for Comcast SportsHD coming Jan 3 and MHD coming Dec. 14th. Never got anything about UHD, but I also never got any messages about The Tube 116 that people said they got, but after I read about that here I checked and I do get that channel now. It seems not all the messages are getting through in certain areas.


----------



## Weil

The Bradley U guide shows the following for the MVC tournament schedule:


State Farm Missouri Valley Conference Tournament

Thu, Mar 01 Session I - First Round at St. Louis, Mo. 6:05 p.m. Broadcast WMBD Radio 1470

Fri, Mar 02 Session II - Quarterfinals at St. Louis, Mo. 12:05 p.m. Broadcast FSN/Comcast


Fri, Mar 02 Session III - Quarterfinals at St. Louis, Mo. 6:05 p.m. Broadcast FSN/Comcast


Sat, Mar 03 Session IV - Semifinals at St. Louis, Mo. 1:35 p.m. Broadcast FSN/Comcast


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only got messages for Comcast SportsHD coming Jan 3 and MHD coming Dec. 14th. Never got anything about UHD, but I also never got any messages about The Tube 116 that people said they got, but after I read about that here I checked and I do get that channel now. It seems not all the messages are getting through in certain areas.



I never got any message for new hd channels coming in Dec and Jan.


Any news on Nat Geo and A&E launching here?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Armen52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although this may be the case, I think another major factor that plays a role in the images not looking great is the simple fact that the compression algorithms used to transmit HD video and video in general are not good at displaying static images, they are optimized for moving pictures.
> 
> 
> Still, from a bit further away this looks pretty good. I'll take this over no gallery at all



Good point about compression but I don't think that is it. If the algorithms are optimized for moving images then why are the moving images in all football games much worse than the static images (or ones with little movement)? There are varying amounts of macro blocking and video noise on every network when things are moving fast. Some have argued that it is the 1080i vs. 720p difference but I think it is mostly due to compression since I see the artifacts on both 1080i and 720p games.


----------



## happybelly

Does tonights Sonics game in HD look worse than previous games to anyone else?


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does tonights Sonics game in HD look worse than previous games to anyone else?



It looks terrible. It seems to be what FOX did with football a few years ago. It's widescreen but decidely not high definition.


----------



## Bruceko

Sonics look terrible.

picture is shimmering all over the place.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks terrible. It seems to be what FOX did with football a few years ago. It's widescreen but decidely not high definition.



I know this is a Comcast forum. But, does anyone know if this game is also bad on other cable/satellite systems?


----------



## WD-40

It's been a while since the subject has come up-


Has anyone been able to get any of the PCHDTV (Linux-based) tuners to work with Comcast in Seattle? I'm fiddling with my new 5500, and it finds channels but can't tune them...


- David


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks terrible. It seems to be what FOX did with football a few years ago. It's widescreen but decidely not high definition.




Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, except Fox baseball this year instead of football.(widescreen but no HD).


----------



## gdeep

Pq was really crappy. Seems to me that Comcast aired SD game instead of HD on 664.


----------



## j8weeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WD-40* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a while since the subject has come up-
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any of the PCHDTV (Linux-based) tuners to work with Comcast in Seattle? I'm fiddling with my new 5500, and it finds channels but can't tune them...
> 
> 
> - David



I have MythTV working with QAM/Comcast in Seattle on a Fusion card, but I am still trying to figure out how to get the XML channel feed to map correctly to the scanner. I am a total MythTV newb, though, so I probably can't offer you much help.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pq was really crappy. Seems to me that Comcast aired SD game instead of HD on 664.



The HD Encoder that sends the signal to the uplink center in the production truck died 1 1/2 hours before the game. It was sent out SD widescreen because the part couldn't be repaired or replaced in time. It should be fixed by the next game. All part of the brave new world of HD production!


----------



## gdeep

Our rates are going up by 6.5% in WA state.


If they are hiking our rates then they better add more HD channels like A&E and Neo Geo.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastprice112206.htm


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WD-40* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a while since the subject has come up-
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any of the PCHDTV (Linux-based) tuners to work with Comcast in Seattle? I'm fiddling with my new 5500, and it finds channels but can't tune them...
> 
> 
> - David



I just bought a pchdtv 5500 which should arrive soon. Unfortunately the other parts to the HTPC I'm building won't be here for another week or two. After I build it and try tuning I'll let you know my experience. Meanwhile, if you do get it to work, let us know. I sure hope it works fine with Seattle comcast.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our rates are going up by 6.5% in WA state.
> 
> 
> If they are hiking our rates then they better add more HD channels like A&E and Neo Geo.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastprice112206.htm



My suggestion would be that they get rid of Video On Demand thereby creating room for more HD channels and saving money. sam


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My suggestion would be that they get rid of Video On Demand thereby creating room for more HD channels and saving money. sam



Sorry, but I disagree. VOD is the future. It's absolutely wasteful & stupid to be taking up hundreds of channels, 24 hours day with traditional realtime programming - WHETHER ANYONE IS WATCHING THEM OR NOT! Within the next 10 years, I believe that cable will move to 100% on-demand. It's the only way they'll ever have enough bandwidth to carry the thousands (millions?) of different program streams we all want to watch.


----------



## jeff28

I agree with what jimre just said. we (hdtv people) don't like it yet because it's primarily sd. soon enough (probably immediately after digital-only conversion) your box will start a vod session for any program you want to watch. it won't feel like that's what you're doing, but that's how it will work. if someone else in your node tunes to the same channel, they'll be watching the same stream as you. if nobody is watching a given channel, it will not be delivered to that node. A quick Google search on "Switched Digital Video" shows this technology is ready to go as soon as analog is turned off. At that point there will no longer be any bandwith constraints to speak of.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My suggestion would be that they get rid of Video On Demand thereby creating room for more HD channels and saving money. sam



Ohhh, no. Disagree. That's useful too me. There is a lot of almost commercial free content on it. However the amount of HD programs on it is pitiful.


I'd say get rid of those Pay Per Channels, not needed with On Demand.


----------



## happybelly

On the FSN site it lists tonight's Sonics game as broadcast in HD. It's not in HD, is it just a misprint?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the FSN site it lists tonight's Sonics game as broadcast in HD. It's not in HD, is it just a misprint?



Looks like somebody from Comcast forgot to turn it on 664.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like somebody from Comcast forgot to turn it on 664.



Or if you read back a few posts -- it's reasonable to assume the broken HD encoder in the production truck at the Sonics game is still broken.


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or if you read back a few posts -- it's reasonable to assume the broken HD encoder in the production truck at the Sonics game is still broken.




The game was in LA, so it would be a different truck, right? I'm guessing FSN just made a misprint on their schedule.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game was in LA, so it would be a different truck, right? I'm guessing FSN just made a misprint on their schedule.



That would be a misprint. ONLY home games are in HD this year.


The encoder should be fixed for Seattle's game on Friday, BTW.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game was in LA, so it would be a different truck, right? I'm guessing FSN just made a misprint on their schedule.



FSN is scheduled to air 37 sonics games in HD which means 35 home and 2 away games in HD. I thought this one was the 1 of 2 away games in HD.


During NJ games I know I saw a reminder about Sonics vs Clippers in HD.


----------



## brownnet

Can you link to the schedule you saw that showed this game in HD? The release I posted in this thread just says home games.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8749802


----------



## newlinux

why does 37 HD games mean 2 away games? They play 41 home games in total


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you link to the schedule you saw that showed this game in HD?


 http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest


----------



## scenic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our rates are going up by 6.5% in WA state.
> 
> 
> If they are hiking our rates then they better add more HD channels like A&E and Neo Geo.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastprice112206.htm



I have extended basic for a rip off $48.63/mo. This provides zero HD chanels. I watch so little Comcast SD programming that if 6.5% is passed on to everyone then I'll probably drop Comcast. OTA programming covers >80% of my needs.


----------



## keithaxis

thought I would see some info on here about the nfl game..I guess we do not get it in seattle on comcast? that is rediculous....I guess it was to be on 664 but no sign of it...


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scenic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have extended basic for a rip off $48.63/mo. This provides zero HD chanels. I watch so little Comcast SD programming that if 6.5% is passed on to everyone then I'll probably drop Comcast. OTA programming covers >80% of my needs.



You can receive all of the free HD channels with your service, or even with Limited Basic for $13 if you have a digital TV with a QAM tuner.


----------



## jskiffington




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thought I would see some info on here about the nfl game..I guess we do not get it in seattle on comcast? that is rediculous....I guess it was to be on 664 but no sign of it...



Down in Gig Harbor, we're not seeing anything NFL related either. We'll see, but I'm not too confident.


----------



## scenic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can receive all of the free HD channels with your service, or even with Limited Basic for $13 if you have a digital TV with a QAM tuner.



That's true but I get all the local chanels via OTA right now. I pretty much don't need comcast unless I decide to upgrade to digital cable and get an HD box for about another $20/mo.


Comcast prices keep leaping up but my need for them is gradually reducing.


The main reason I'm still a subscriber is because they don't scramble their on-demand channels. I watch a lot of free premium content. If this went away then I would instantly cancel.


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jskiffington* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Down in Gig Harbor, we're not seeing anything NFL related either. We'll see, but I'm not too confident.



I'm getting the NFL game on 664 down in the Olympia area.


----------



## pthack

Looking at the tvplanner.comcast.net site today (in the 98501 zip code), showed a channel 800 (NHL Center Ice Hi-Def Games)....


Anyone know anything about this?


comcast site chat said "I'll give your boxes a hit and tell me if they start working...", of course not even checking what the channel was, then saying that it's a new channel that'll be on in a week (that's what Dennis:18797 says, so it MUST be true.....). HMM 2 different stories in 2 minutes......THEN......


The guys at the end of 1-800-COMCAST says it's a web-site error, and no such channel exists.....


I'm sure that something in between is the truth (NAW....Comcast wouldn't LIE to me, would they?????? oh, the horror....)...


I just find it strange that the channels that they've TOLD us are coming in 3 weeks, MHD, UHD, etc., haven't even showed up in any tvguides, boxes, tvplanner sites, etc, and something that is coming 'sooner' (in a week), is on the tvplanner site, but no news has gone out? Strange...


Does anyone have any info at all? I already subscribe to the NHL Center Ice package, so I would assume that it would be available to me if it exists....(I can dream. can't I)?


The channel name on the tvplanner site is PPVHD, so it may end up being PPV, but that would be a shame for us already paying WAYY too much for the NHL Center ICE package now....


Thanks.


----------



## arf1410

I have basic cable - no digital packages - and Redmond comcast office gave me a free cablecard today, no questions asked. they said at some point soon, comcast may start charging $1.50 per month for additional cablecards, after the first one free.


----------



## Jingos

Got a new TV and couldn't find any guides on all the digital channels available through a straight cable hookup. Thought I'd pass this on to others who might want it.


81-1 Fox Q13 KCPQ HDTV

81-2 CW11 KMYQ HDTV

82-1 Seattle Public Television KCTS HDTV

82-3 Seattle Public Television 2 KCTS HDTV

82-4 ABC KOMO4 HDTV

82-5 KCTSHD (1080i) KCTS HDTV

83-1- NBC KING5 HDTV

83-2 KONG KONG6 HDTV

83-3 KING WeatherPlus KING HDTV

86-2 KIRO KIRO HDTV

79-1 Northwest Cable News NWCN DTV

79-10 Seattle/Tacoma Public Television KBTC DTV

79-2 PAX KWPX DTV

79-3 ABC KOMO4 DTV

79-4 NBC KING5 DTV

79-5 Independent Seattle KONG6 DTV

79-6 Canada CBUT DTV

79-7 Seattle Public Television KCTS DTV

79-8 The WB KTWB DTV

79-9 The CW (UPN) KSTW DTV

80-1 Fox KCPQ DTV

80-10 World Television of Washington KBCB DTV

80-2 CBS KIRO7 DTV

80-3 Home Shopping KVHC DTV

80-4 Christian - Daystar KWDK DTV

80-6 Trinity Broadcasting KBTW DTV

80-7 TVW23 GOACO23 DTV

80-8 ShopNBC KWOG DTV

80-9 KCTS2 KCTS DTV

91-4 Espanol DTV

91-8 Hallmark DTV

100-11 CBS2 DTV

102-10 UW2TV DTV

102-9 UWTV DTV

103-4 Discovery Channel DTV

105-1035 SCCTV DTV

105-1037 RCTV DTV

105-1040 EDUACC DTV

105-1041 Redmond Planning DTV

105-1049 Seattle Channel DTV

105-1059 King County Channel DTV

105-1067 Cable Guide DTV

105-1072 Weather Channel DTV

112-11 Local WeatherScan DTV

114-9 MoviePlex DTV

116-1 LeaguePress Home DTV

119-10 Music Choice - Showcase Music

119-11 Music Choice - Country Music

119-12 Music Choice - Country Classic Music

119-13 Music Choice - BlueGrass Music

119-14 Music Choice - R&B and Hip Hop Music

119-15 Music Choice - R&B Classic Music

119-16 Music Choice - R&B Smooth Music

119-17 Music Choice - R&B Hits Music

119-18 Music Choice - Rap Music

119-19 Music Choice - Metal Music

119-20 Music Choice - Rock Music

119-21 Music Choice - Rock, Arena Music

119-22 Music Choice - Rock, Classic Music

119-23 Music Choice - Alernative Music

119-24 Music Choice - RetroActive Music

119-25 Music Choice - Electronica Music

119-26 Music Choice - Dance Music

119-27 Music Choice - Alternative, Adult Music

119-28 Music Choice - Rock, Soft Music

119-29 Music Choice - Rock, Hit List Music

119-30 Music Choice - Party Favorites Music

119-31 Music Choice - 90's Music

119-32 Music Choice - 80's Music

119-33 Music Choice - 70's Music

119-34 Music Choice - Oldies, Solid Gold Music

119-35 Music Choice - Singers & Standards Music

119-36 Music Choice - Big Band & Swing Music

119-37 Music Choice - Easy Listening Music

119-38 Music Choice - Jazz, Smooth Music

119-39 Music Choice - Jazz Music

119-40 Music Choice - Blues Music

119-41 Music Choice - Reggae Music

119-42 Music Choice - Soundscapes Music

119-43 Music Choice - Classical Music

119-44 Music Choice - Opera Music

119-45 Music Choice - Classical, Light Music

119-46 Music Choice - Showtunes Music

119-47 Music Choice - Contemporary Christian Music

119-48 Music Choice - Gospel Music

119-49 Music Choice - Disney Radio Music

119-50 Music Choice - Seasonal Sounds Music

119-51 Music Choice - Music Urbana Music

119-52 Music Choice - Salsa y Merengue Music

119-53 Music Choice - Rock, Espanol Music

119-54 Music Choice - Pop, Latino Music


----------



## arf1410

Does the list JINGOS submitted of channels apply to for basic subscribers, or only those with a digital package?


----------



## chris5977




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scenic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have extended basic for a rip off $48.63/mo. This provides zero HD chanels. I watch so little Comcast SD programming that if 6.5% is passed on to everyone then I'll probably drop Comcast. OTA programming covers >80% of my needs.



I have Comcast extended basic and I get 8 HD channels: ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, myQ2, FOX, CW, and KONG.


You should get these channels, too. Do you have a QAM tuner?


BTW, even with the HD channels, it's a rip off. Verizon can't come soon enough.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris5977* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Comcast extended basic and I get 8 HD channels: ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, myQ2, FOX, CW, and KONG.
> 
> 
> You should get these channels, too. Do you have a QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> BTW, even with the HD channels, it's a rip off. Verizon can't come soon enough.



With a QAM tuner, you can get all of those HD channels with $14 Limited Basic service from Comcast. You do NOT need to have extended basic or any digital package unless you want to use a Comcast HDTV or HD DVR set top box.


----------



## tluxon

Anybody know who to contact at KIRO to get them to flip the switch for the HD Georia-GeorgiaTech game? Since Steve Raible's from GaTech you'd think they'd be all over _this_ one.










Tim


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know who to contact at KIRO to get them to flip the switch for the HD Georia-GeorgiaTech game? Since Steve Raible's from GaTech you'd think they'd be all over _this_ one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Tim,


Sorry I did not see this earlier.


I have had good luck calling in to their news tip line, since it seems to be the only phone answered after normal business hours.


I simply ask them to pass a message to control to do or check whatever I am looking to have resolved.


I have done this at KIRO and some other Seattle stations.


----------



## Reyngel

Can you guys help me? I'm brand new to this HD stuff.


I just picked up a new 32" HD LCD with a built in HD tuner. I currently have Comcast Enhanced digital cable. My setup is as follows: wall > cable box > tv. Pretty simple. When I did a channel scan, though, it only came up with channels 3.0 and 8.0. Why is that? Is it because 3.0 is the cablebox? I can understand that if that's the case. BUT, according to the channel scan, both came in as analog. If I have digital cable, why didn't 3.0 come in as analog? And thus, isn't it affecting my picture quality?


Also, if I have a built in HD tuner, do I need to get a HD cable box form Comcast to watch everything I'm entitled to?


----------



## chris5977

If your tv has a QAM tuner you will get all of the channels listed in post 7957. If you don't have QAM, then you need to get the HD cable box.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me? I'm brand new to this HD stuff.
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new 32" HD LCD with a built in HD tuner. I currently have Comcast Enhanced digital cable. My setup is as follows: wall > cable box > tv. Pretty simple. When I did a channel scan, though, it only came up with channels 3.0 and 8.0. Why is that? Is it because 3.0 is the cablebox? I can understand that if that's the case. BUT, according to the channel scan, both came in as analog. If I have digital cable, why didn't 3.0 come in as analog? And thus, isn't it affecting my picture quality?
> 
> 
> Also, if I have a built in HD tuner, do I need to get a HD cable box form Comcast to watch everything I'm entitled to?



You need to try a connection directly from the wall to the TV (or through a splitter, but not through the cable box).


----------



## Reyngel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to try a connection directly from the wall to the TV (or through a splitter, but not through the cable box).





Thanks. I tried that, and I found some HD channels, such as channel 83.1, which I guess is NBCHD. Is that how HD works? Does that mean that channels 5, 7, 4, etc, are always going to be 480i? They'll never come in HD, and rather I have to search the 80's, etc?


Also, there seems to be a yellow line on the left side of my screen on NBCHD. Is that my set, or the broadcast?


And if I wanted to watch say, a basketball game on ESPN in HD, how do I do that? Because I tried to go to channel 32 yesterday, and the game was only in 480i.







Is there a separate ESPN HD channel I have to go to?


Is there a link somewhere that has a listing of all the HD channels?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I tried that, and I found some HD channels, such as channel 83.1, which I guess is NBCHD. Is that how HD works? Does that mean that channels 5, 7, 4, etc, are always going to be 480i? They'll never come in HD, and rather I have to search the 80's, etc?
> 
> 
> Also, there seems to be a yellow line on the left side of my screen on NBCHD. Is that my set, or the broadcast?
> 
> 
> And if I wanted to watch say, a basketball game on ESPN in HD, how do I do that? Because I tried to go to channel 32 yesterday, and the game was only in 480i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a separate ESPN HD channel I have to go to?
> 
> 
> Is there a link somewhere that has a listing of all the HD channels?



As Chris5977 stated a few posts earlier, you can find a list of HD and SD digital channels here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8982216 


Comcast actually sends several channels for many local broadcast stations and some cable channels: the original analog channels, their digital SD counterparts, and their HD counterparts. All of the SD and HD channels are listed in the post referenced above.


The local broadcast digital channels are "free and clear" meaning they can be received by any QAM tuner. The digital SD and HD premium channels like ESPN are encrypted and require either a cable card (added to your TV or external STB digital tuner) or the use of a Comcast cable box.


----------



## rickeame

What happened to NFL-HD? Now that they actually carry games on Thurs night, that channel would be helpful, but it's gone now (used to be on 181).


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As Chris5977 stated a few posts earlier, you can find a list of HD and SD digital channels here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8982216
> 
> 
> Comcast actually sends several channels for many local broadcast stations and some cable channels: the original analog channels, their digital SD counterparts, and their HD counterparts. All of the SD and HD channels are listed in the post referenced above.
> 
> 
> The local broadcast digital channels are "free and clear" meaning they can be received by any QAM tuner. The digital SD and HD premium channels like ESPN are encrypted and require either a cable card (added to your TV or external STB digital tuner) or the use of a Comcast cable box.



To further clarify, you can receive HD in 2 ways from Comcast. The first is using the Comcast box. If you choose this method you connect the cable from the wall to the box- and then run a cable from the box to your TV. When you set your TV up, it should recognize all channels. Channels 4,5, and 7 are SD-- and channels 104, 105, 107 are their HD versions. Most channels above Channel 13 (or 113 in HD) are broadcast only in analog- for example, Channel 35 (Food Channel) is broadcast only in analog-there is no HD equivalent on 135. ESPN broadcasts analog on 31- and HD on 173. Comcast MENU on its box has a tab for HD channels only. If you use the Comcast box you also have the feature to view Shows on Demand. Some are free, some are pay-per-view.


The other way to receive HD is to hook the cable directly from the wall to the TV. In this case you obviously do not use the Cable box. You TV must have a built-in tuner, which all new TV sets over 27" are required by law to have. But without a cable box, you lose the ability to receive the On Demand shows but you can receive all the normally free SD channels (mainly 1 through 13) in HD.


To further complicate things, Comcast also rents a box with a built in hard drive that can be scheduled to record shows- and you can then actually view the show at a later time. This box is similar to the TiVO boxes with one huge difference: It will record HD content where the TiVO is analog only (there is a new TiVo that will record HD- but it is very pricy, currently in the $900 range). So if you want to time-shift HD content, you must get this box from Comcast. The upgrade on the rental is actually very reasonable, about $10 a month-- but you are forced to subscribe to some premium features in order to "qualify" for a DVR box.


Hope this cleared things up a bit for you-- and other that view this down the road.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to NFL-HD? Now that they actually carry games on Thurs night, that channel would be helpful, but it's gone now (used to be on 181).



Games will air on INHD channel 664.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Also, if I have a built in HD tuner, do I need to get a HD cable box form Comcast to watch everything I'm entitled to?



Yes. Your TV's built-in QAM tuner most likely will only be able to receive the "free" HD channels (the same ones you could get over-the-air with an antenna). To get all of Comcast's HD channels you've subscribed to, you'll need either:


1) Comcast's HD cable box, or

2) a TV with its own "CableCard" tuner, plus an activated CableCard from Comcast.


To watch any HD On-Demand programming, you must have Comcast's HD cable box.


----------



## cheapo007

I recently purchased (about a month ago) a Sony KD-34XBR970 with the built in HD tuner, and as a result I don't pay for the HD package from Comcast.


With that said I have noticed that ABC's HD feed (82.4) has a clear picture but the audio consistently stutters so bad that it isn't worth watching....



Any thoughts?


From what I can tell the rest of the HD feeds appear with no problems, but since I am still exploring all the Digital and HD feeds I can't be absolutely sure.


So far this site has been a huge help especially Jingos post a few days ago listing the digital/HD channel lineup.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Games will air on INHD channel 664.




I thought I checked that on Thurs, but maybe I was wrong -- do they change the guide to reflect it?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I checked that on Thurs, but maybe I was wrong -- do they change the guide to reflect it?



In my experience sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. I don't think the guide for that channel (especially for sports) is completely reliable yet.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I checked that on Thurs, but maybe I was wrong -- do they change the guide to reflect it?



They didn't on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Reyngel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To further clarify, you can receive HD in 2 ways from Comcast. The first is using the Comcast box. If you choose this method you connect the cable from the wall to the box- and then run a cable from the box to your TV. When you set your TV up, it should recognize all channels. Channels 4,5, and 7 are SD-- and channels 104, 105, 107 are their HD versions. Most channels above Channel 13 (or 113 in HD) are broadcast only in analog- for example, Channel 35 (Food Channel) is broadcast only in analog-there is no HD equivalent on 135. ESPN broadcasts analog on 31- and HD on 173. Comcast MENU on its box has a tab for HD channels only. If you use the Comcast box you also have the feature to view Shows on Demand. Some are free, some are pay-per-view.
> 
> 
> The other way to receive HD is to hook the cable directly from the wall to the TV. In this case you obviously do not use the Cable box. You TV must have a built-in tuner, which all new TV sets over 27" are required by law to have. But without a cable box, you lose the ability to receive the On Demand shows but you can receive all the normally free SD channels (mainly 1 through 13) in HD.
> 
> 
> To further complicate things, Comcast also rents a box with a built in hard drive that can be scheduled to record shows- and you can then actually view the show at a later time. This box is similar to the TiVO boxes with one huge difference: It will record HD content where the TiVO is analog only (there is a new TiVo that will record HD- but it is very pricy, currently in the $900 range). So if you want to time-shift HD content, you must get this box from Comcast. The upgrade on the rental is actually very reasonable, about $10 a month-- but you are forced to subscribe to some premium features in order to "qualify" for a DVR box.
> 
> 
> Hope this cleared things up a bit for you-- and other that view this down the road.



Thanks for all of that. Believe it or not, it's very difficult to find this sort of straight-forward, newbie information on this forum.


So, here's what I think I understand:


-I have a HD set with built in HD tuner and QAM tuner

-Buy elminating the Comcast cable box and plugging the tv directly into the wall, I'm able to enjoy the basic HD channels(NBC, ABC, FOX, etc) for free via channels 83.1, etc.

-HD content is not available on the standard, original channels... meaning, NBC on channel 5 is never going to broadcast anything better than 480i. Instead, I have to go to NBCHD on channel 83.1 if I want to see HD.


Here are a few things maybe you can clarify for me again, and then I think I'll finally be set on all this confusing HD stuff:


-So, if I have the Comcast Enhanced cable package, and want to view ESPNHD, what exactly do I have to get? I know I can rent the HD set top box from Comcast for an extra $5 a month... but does that automatically give me the extra "premium" HD channels, like ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc? Or do I also need to subscribe to a more expensive service on top of renting the box?


-You mentioned that Channels 4, 5 and 7 have HD versions on Channels 104, 105 and 107, etc. Were you just generalizing? Because for me, Channel 5(NBC)'s HD version is on 83.1. It would be a lot more convenient to have HD channels simply 100 channels higher than their SD versions, I think. I would remember which channel was which easier.


-What the heck is a card reader? Is this a better option than a HD STB from Comcast?


-And lastly... I want to pay the least amount of money for the most amount of content(obviously). Which cable package should I get, now that I'm ready for HD? Should I stick with the Enhanced? Or is it now a waste of money should I get the Comcast STB(if that's even what I'm supposed to do for ESPNHD, etc)?


----------



## Mike777

I think new TVs are supposed to have an HD OTA tuner, otherwise known as an ATSC tuner. I don't think there is any law requiring a QAM version of the HD tuner. Also, I think the HD monitor from days of yore is alive and well, which means you will get some that have no tuner whatsoever. Quite a few of the best deals over the past weekend, at least for LCD TVs, were the no tuner variety.


To get ESPN HD, you need one of the digital packages. So expect to pay at least $20 more per month for the box and basic digital tier. You might be able to do this with a cable card, but the easiest route to go would be one of their boxes. In addition to ESPN 1 and 2 in HD, you get about five or six more HD channels, with some of these starting the middle of next month and FSN-HD coming in January. You also get the guide that is built into the box and quite a few free on-demand things, including some HD programming. Even some network HD shows like CSI are in the free on-demand section. Also free high school football games in on-demand.


I don't want to pump up the digital too much, but if you have an HDTV and you like sports, the digital package is good.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -So, if I have the Comcast Enhanced cable package, and want to view ESPNHD, what exactly do I have to get? I know I can rent the HD set top box from Comcast for an extra $5 a month... but does that automatically give me the extra "premium" HD channels, like ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc? Or do I also need to subscribe to a more expensive service on top of renting the box?



You'll have to double-check w/ Comcast for sure, but I think those are included in Enhanced Digital w/ an HD box.



> Quote:
> -You mentioned that Channels 4, 5 and 7 have HD versions on Channels 104, 105 and 107, etc. Were you just generalizing? Because for me, Channel 5(NBC)'s HD version is on 83.1. It would be a lot more convenient to have HD channels simply 100 channels higher than their SD versions, I think. I would remember which channel was which easier.



You'll only see those channel #s if you rent Comcat's HD box. It automatically "re-maps" the actual transmission frequencies (eg, 83.1) into an easier-to-understand numbering system. With your own tuner, you're on your own.



> Quote:
> -What the heck is a card reader? Is this a better option than a HD STB from Comcast?



I presume you mean a CableCard? Your TV set doesn't have it, so don't worry about it.


A CableCard is basically a smart-card that's tied to your cable subscription. Some TVs, Tivos, or other devices have them, so they can "authenticate" themselves to Comcast. It lets the device receive the subscription or premium channels you've paid for - WITHOUT requiring a Comcast box. But it still doesn't support any "interactive" services, so if you want to use OnDemand, you *must* have a Comcast box. Because of this and other limitations, I believe Cablecard is a short-term solution at best, and will be obsolete in a couple years.


----------



## Reyngel

Awesome, thanks. I think I'm pretty clear now on how all this stuff works.


Two more:


-Is EVERYONE in the Seattle area getting that yellow line on the left side of the screen for NBCHD? Or is it just my specific tv?


-When I get the HD box(which I think I will, since I want ESPNHD and Discovery Channel HD, plus all of the "easier" channel numbers), what more do I need? I've read that better "cables" can improve picture quality for broadcasted tv as well as DVD's. I'd like to have all of this stuff DONE and setup by at the latest next weekend so that I can finally sit back and enjoy my new tv!


----------



## jeff28

when you get the box they'll give you component cables that plug right into the back of your tv. then you just set your tv input to the one that matches the label of the input you pluged the component cables into -- presto! Digital Classic is $11.99 a month and includes all those channels you mentioned. Then you also have to tell them you want an HD or HD-DVR box and the additional chard for that is $5 or $9.95, respectively. So you can significantly bump up your HD options and not have to fool with those QAM frequencies for about $15 per month more. I hope that all makes sense. If I'm wrong about anything I know there will be people here to set me straight ;-)


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I think I'm pretty clear now on how all this stuff works.
> 
> 
> Two more:
> 
> 
> -Is EVERYONE in the Seattle area getting that yellow line on the left side of the screen for NBCHD? Or is it just my specific tv?
> 
> 
> -When I get the HD box(which I think I will, since I want ESPNHD and Discovery Channel HD, plus all of the "easier" channel numbers), what more do I need? I've read that better "cables" can improve picture quality for broadcasted tv as well as DVD's. I'd like to have all of this stuff DONE and setup by at the latest next weekend so that I can finally sit back and enjoy my new tv!



1. Yellow line: No, this is not normal. May be a loose cable- more likely a faulty TV- I suggest you check with tech rep at store you bought the TV


2. Comcast will give you the component cables, as described above. Or you could buy a HDMI cable, which is supposed to be state-of-the art. But your TV must have a HDMI input. Personally, and there will be those who will argue, I can not tell the difference between component and HDMI. Also there will be those that insist that you buy Monstor branded cables (less interference)- but, again, I personally can not tell the difference so I did not spend the money.


Good luck


----------



## Reyngel

I do have a HDMI imput, so maybe I'll go that route once I get the HD STB, just to be sure. Are there brands of HDMI cables that are better than others?


I've checked the connections many times, but the yellow line seems to stay where it is on NBC HD. Once in a while it disappears... but most of the time it's there. Once I get the new STB setup with the new cables, I'll evaluate it then. If it's still there, maybe I'll call Best Buy or something. I'd hate to have to go through the processes of exchanging, etc, since it seems like a good set otherwise, without any dead pixels, etc.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do have a HDMI imput, so maybe I'll go that route once I get the HD STB, just to be sure. Are there brands of HDMI cables that are better than others?
> 
> 
> I've checked the connections many times, but the yellow line seems to stay where it is on NBC HD. Once in a while it disappears... but most of the time it's there. Once I get the new STB setup with the new cables, I'll evaluate it then. If it's still there, maybe I'll call Best Buy or something. I'd hate to have to go through the processes of exchanging, etc, since it seems like a good set otherwise, without any dead pixels, etc.



I don't know if there are brands better than others for most of us! Yea, some will say you absolutely have to buy Monster brand. I, on the other hand, just bought an inexpensive HDMI cable on-line. Cost - $19 with shipping. I saw that Fred Meyer had one for $39. Sears had a "cheap" one for $60. And the axis-of-evil Wal-Mart has one on-line for $26.


Buy what you want. My cheap one works great.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I think I'm pretty clear now on how all this stuff works.
> 
> 
> Two more:
> 
> 
> -Is EVERYONE in the Seattle area getting that yellow line on the left side of the screen for NBCHD? Or is it just my specific tv?
> 
> 
> -When I get the HD box(which I think I will, since I want ESPNHD and Discovery Channel HD, plus all of the "easier" channel numbers), what more do I need? I've read that better "cables" can improve picture quality for broadcasted tv as well as DVD's. I'd like to have all of this stuff DONE and setup by at the latest next weekend so that I can finally sit back and enjoy my new tv!




I can see the yellow line on the left side too. It is probably a broadcast issue, I workaround it by enabling 1% overscan on my DVR. I can play the recordings on my PC in Windows Media player and the yellow line is there also.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if there are brands better than others for most of us! Yea, some will say you absolutely have to buy Monster brand. I, on the other hand, just bought an inexpensive HDMI cable on-line. Cost - $19 with shipping. I saw that Fred Meyer had one for $39. Sears had a "cheap" one for $60. And the axis-of-evil Wal-Mart has one on-line for $26.
> 
> 
> Buy what you want. My cheap one works great.



I agree. I'm of the camp that believes that the brand probably won't make much difference.


With the current firmware on the DVRs having rebooting problems there is one thing to note (that happens for me anyway). When the machines reboot, sometimes the HDMI input doesn't work until I disable and then reenable it on my HDTVs or I cycle through the resolution (480i-480p-720p-1080i) on the setup menu (I get no picture until I do this). This happens on both of my HDTVs (different brands, quality, etc.). I'm guessing something happens to the HDCP handshake between the units that must be reinitialized. This happens often enough that on the tv I primarily watch I have component hooked up until the issue is solved. But I do think the HDMI looked a little better. But HD looks great either way.


----------



## j8weeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I think I'm pretty clear now on how all this stuff works.
> 
> 
> Two more:
> 
> 
> -Is EVERYONE in the Seattle area getting that yellow line on the left side of the screen for NBCHD? Or is it just my specific tv?



Unfortunately, depending on the overscan and/or clipping settings of your tuner, a line along the left side of many channels is "normal". Also there can be noise along the top and bottom as well. Fortunately, most HDTVs and set-top boxes have controls for clipping and overscan. This isn't a problem with your TV or monitor, but rather garbage inherent in the broadcast signal.


----------



## drew00001

Sopranos on A&E starts in January. Sure would be cool if we had A&E HD by then.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sopranos on A&E starts in January. Sure would be cool if we had A&E HD by then.



Will they censor them, or bleep/clip them down to 15 minute episodes?


----------



## tballx

Here are a few things maybe you can clarify for me again, and then I think I'll finally be set on all this confusing HD stuff:


-So, if I have the Comcast Enhanced cable package, and want to view ESPNHD, what exactly do I have to get? I know I can rent the HD set top box from Comcast for an extra $5 a month... but does that automatically give me the extra "premium" HD channels, like ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc? Or do I also need to subscribe to a more expensive service on top of renting the box?


-You mentioned that Channels 4, 5 and 7 have HD versions on Channels 104, 105 and 107, etc. Were you just generalizing? Because for me, Channel 5(NBC)'s HD version is on 83.1. It would be a lot more convenient to have HD channels simply 100 channels higher than their SD versions, I think. I would remember which channel was which easier.


-What the heck is a card reader? Is this a better option than a HD STB from Comcast?


-And lastly... I want to pay the least amount of money for the most amount of content(obviously). Which cable package should I get, now that I'm ready for HD? Should I stick with the Enhanced? Or is it now a waste of money should I get the Comcast STB(if that's even what I'm supposed to do for ESPNHD, etc)?[/quote]



I went through the exact same set up questions you've raised very recently. On the advice of a Comcast telephone sales rep, I didn't request the HD cable box or HD DVR since I have a QAM tuner and wasn't able to get the encrypted channels initially with my digital cable subscription. The Comcast installer was nice enough to call another installer that happened to be working in my neighborhood to drop a spare HD DVR box by and only then was I able to receive the encrypted channels such as ESPN and Discovery HD and record HD programming. The key is get the HD cable box or HD DVR. You do need it. I also purchased a $60 HDMI cable from Circuitcity that was supposed to be the "mid range" solution and a $30 HDMI cable from Video Only on the advice of the Comcast installer. I cannot tell the difference in picture or audio quality between the two. Lastly FWIW, I don't have the yellow line issues you're experiencing with NBC-HD.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will they censor them, or bleep/clip them down to 15 minute episodes?



I expect they'll do something. Hopefully, A&E will only play them after 10:00PM, and leave some good stuff. I'll be happy, if they use the same set of "standards and practices" as "The Shield."


----------



## artshotwell

It's my impression that they shot duplicate, broadcast-able scenes of those scenes that couldn't go on the air or on non-pay cable channels.


----------



## keithaxis

why does comcast have the nfl network (standard Def) on two channels? I saw it have the exact same programming on channel 417 and channel 180? Why would they need this channel twice? Maybe channel 180 should be the HD version?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why does comcast have the nfl network (standard Def) on two channels? I saw it have the exact same programming on channel 417 and channel 180? Why would they need this channel twice? Maybe channel 180 should be the HD version?



There are two different packages which include NFL Network. Both channels show the same content, so no extra bandwidth is required (only channel numbers are wasted).


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do have a HDMI imput, so maybe I'll go that route once I get the HD STB, just to be sure. Are there brands of HDMI cables that are better than others?
> 
> 
> I've checked the connections many times, but the yellow line seems to stay where it is on NBC HD. Once in a while it disappears... but most of the time it's there. Once I get the new STB setup with the new cables, I'll evaluate it then. If it's still there, maybe I'll call Best Buy or something. I'd hate to have to go through the processes of exchanging, etc, since it seems like a good set otherwise, without any dead pixels, etc.



FWIW, I found picture quality to be significantly better using an HDMI connection between the Comcast Motorola 3412 STB and a Panasonic 50PX500u plasma. Component cables produced gagged edges that disappeared with HDMI. I found this to be true regardless of whether the STB was setup to output 720p or 1080i. Also, even though the set is native 720p (768, actually), the picture looks better using the 1080i output from the set top box. This is true regardless of the resolution of the source material (720p on ABC/ESPN or 1080i on most everything else).


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, I found picture quality to be significantly better using an HDMI connection between the Comcast Motorola 3412 STB and a Panasonic 50PX500u plasma. Component cables produced gagged edges that disappeared with HDMI. I found this to be true regardless of whether the STB was setup to output 720p or 1080i. Also, even though the set is native 720p (768, actually), the picture looks better using the 1080i output from the set top box. This is true regardless of the resolution of the source material (720p on ABC/ESPN or 1080i on most everything else).



I agree...I connected hdmi with my Samsung plasma. Picture and sound quality is better with hdmi.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there brands of HDMI cables that are better than others?



My personal view is to get the least expensive. Every test I've seen indicates there's no difference.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My personal view is to get the least expensive. Every test I've seen indicates there's no difference.



That's true....I got mine from walmart for about 30 bucks.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My personal view is to get the least expensive. Every test I've seen indicates there's no difference.



That's very true. Since HDMI cables carry digital signals, the only way there should be a difference is in cables is if the cable itself is bad. With digital it's either going to work or it's not. Expensive cables don't make the bits get to their destination any better or faster, no matter what the high school kids at best buy try and tell you.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's very true. Since HDMI cables carry digital signals, the only way there should be a difference is in cables is if the cable itself is bad. With digital it's either going to work or it's not. Expensive cables don't make the bits get to their destination any better or faster, no matter what the high school kids at best buy try and tell you.



Yes, it's a digital signal and as long as the cables aren't damaged - _and they're shorter than the official HDMI distance limit of 15 feet_ - there shouldn't be any difference. It's when you go beyond 15 feet that you'll notice differences between cables. Bit errors will start to show up, usually visible as "sparklies" or random dots of noise. Better-quality cables can make a big difference over long runs. Cheaper cables are built to meet the HDMI spec; but nothing more.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a digital signal and as long as the cables aren't damaged - _and they're shorter than the official HDMI distance limit of 15 feet_ - there shouldn't be any difference. It's when you go beyond 15 feet that you'll notice differences between cables. Bit errors will start to show up, usually visible as "sparklies" or random dots of noise. Better-quality cables can make a big difference over long runs.



You're right, if you're going over 15 feet you might want to do some research on the cable first... otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## sangwpark

Those of you w/ QAM check out KSTW-DT (81-1?) for MNF on HD!

--

Sang


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those of you w/ QAM check out KSTW-DT (81-1?) for MNF on HD!
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



And those without, check 111 for the same thing. Looks like the same picture (ESPN) but the sound could use help.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And those without, check 111 for the same thing. Looks like the same picture (ESPN) but the sound could use help.



I agree, the sound is low on the KSTW rebroadcast.


I've also been doing comparisons between the ESPN broadcast and the KSTW rebroadcast. I've switched between 111 and 173. Channel 173 offers a noticeably crisper picture and less pixelization.


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, the sound is low on the KSTW rebroadcast.
> 
> 
> I've also been doing comparisons between the ESPN broadcast and the KSTW rebroadcast. I've switched between 111 and 173. Channel 173 offers a noticeably crisper picture and less pixelization.



Part of the reason for the sound difference is that KSTW is not retransmitting the Dolby Digital 5.1 sound from ESPN HD.


It's 2 Channel audio on KSTW, 5 Channels of audio on ESPN HD.


----------



## SirChaos

Talked with Comcast Tech Support tonight and found out thru an agent, that Comcast is planning on pushing out a big update to all their boxes. This update will include some of the following.


- Bug fixes relating to DVR functionality (FF and REW).


- New improved 'Search' functionality. Using the 'Search' function will allow the user to search the VOD database, as well as guide info.


- and much more (as said by the agent).


Take it for a grain of salt, but I do believe the tech that this is coming, they wont give an exact date, but they said it would be coming in December.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirChaos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Talked with Comcast Tech Support tonight and found out thru an agent, that Comcast is planning on pushing out a big update to all their boxes...



So, is this supposed to be an update to the Motorola firmware, or to the guide software (in which case it may or may not come to us Microsoft orphans)?


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, is this supposed to be an update to the Motorola firmware, or to the guide software (in which case it may or may not come to us Microsoft orphans)?



To my understanding this would be both.


A firmware update to correct the issues on the DVR, and a Guide update to add the new features.


----------



## steen995

Our cable box is hooked up with component to a receiver on one hookup and dvi to cable box on another. Our current playback of recordings on both setups are awful. Lots of blocking and loss of sound. The recorded game tonight was almost unwatchable of ESPNHD. Is this just Comcast or is there something we can do to fix it???


Does anyone else have frequent problems with their recordings?


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our cable box is hooked up with component to a receiver on one hookup and dvi to cable box on another. Our current playback of recordings on both setups are awful. Lots of blocking and loss of sound. The recorded game tonight was almost unwatchable of ESPNHD. Is this just Comcast or is there something we can do to fix it???
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have frequent problems with their recordings?



Just a guess, but I wonder how good your signal strength is coming into the cable box...


I was able to watch the game without issue and it looked great.


What model box do you have? Are you splitting the signal in any way?


----------



## steen995

Is the signal considered split if I have it going into my tv two different ways? Or do you mean going to a different area of the house? I do have it going to two separate screens on my tv, one through the DVI and the other component cables.


I don't remember which version of the box I have. It's one of the older ones because of the DVI instead of HDMI connection. This one is "new" for us because our old one (lasted for 2 years) finally went caput.


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the signal considered split if I have it going into my tv two different ways? Or do you mean going to a different area of the house? I do have it going to two separate screens on my tv, one through the DVI and the other component cables.
> 
> 
> I don't remember which version of the box I have. It's one of the older ones because of the DVI instead of HDMI connection. This one is "new" for us because our old one (lasted for 2 years) finally went caput.



Hey Steen,

The signal I'm talking about is the physical coax coming from the wall. Is it split, prior going to the cable box?


Also, do you know how to get into the 'diagnostic mode' on your box so you can see your signal level?


If you have a DCT can use this procedure to get into it:

Enter with remote: Press Cable, Power off, Select, Select

Then scroll down to d04 Inband Status, Select


Then what is your SNR? AGC??


If you want to continue this discussion, then give me a shout on the forum PM, so we can send this thread back to the topic of Comcast for Seattle


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reyngel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I think I'm pretty clear now on how all this stuff works.
> 
> 
> Two more:
> 
> 
> -Is EVERYONE in the Seattle area getting that yellow line on the left side of the screen for NBCHD? Or is it just my specific tv?
> 
> 
> -When I get the HD box(which I think I will, since I want ESPNHD and Discovery Channel HD, plus all of the "easier" channel numbers), what more do I need? I've read that better "cables" can improve picture quality for broadcasted tv as well as DVD's. I'd like to have all of this stuff DONE and setup by at the latest next weekend so that I can finally sit back and enjoy my new tv!



I get that sometimes, but I only see it with my projector, which cuts off virtually zero of the picture with the overscan turned off. With my LCD TV, I don't think I see it. You might go through your TV or projectors settings and try turning on the overscan options.


I do see it, but it doesn't really bother me, so I don't turn on the overscan stuff - I want to see the whole picture.


When I got my Comcast box, they gave me a fairly decent set of component cables. Unless you have a nice long run, I would just try the cables they have. My box didn't have HDMI, but it did have DVI. A DVI to HDMI connector allowed me to connect this way, but I went back to component because my LCD allowed more fine tuning when connected via component.


----------



## cheapo007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapo007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased (about a month ago) a Sony KD-34XBR970 with the built in HD tuner, and as a result I don't pay for the HD package from Comcast.
> 
> 
> With that said I have noticed that ABC's HD feed (82.4) has a clear picture but the audio consistently stutters so bad that it isn't worth watching....
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> From what I can tell the rest of the HD feeds appear with no problems, but since I am still exploring all the Digital and HD feeds I can't be absolutely sure.
> 
> 
> So far this site has been a huge help especially Jingos post a few days ago listing the digital/HD channel lineup.



No thoughts from anyone?


----------



## drew00001

ABC HD's sound quality has been stuttering a lot lately. I was hoping that it would pass.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC HD's sound quality has been stuttering a lot lately. I was hoping that it would pass.



Yes I have the same problems intermittently with ABC shows. It's very annoying.


----------



## blade8

Anyone else having pixelated issues on HD channel 104 this evening? I checked the signal strength on the STB diagnostics, and input 1 level is coming in at 27.9 and input 2 at 32.7. Pretty lousy signal, if u ask me. None of the other channels seem to be giving me any problems.


----------



## drew00001

I saw this in the times today:


" Due to a conflict with the Sonics, tonight's game will not be televised on FSN but will air on Comcast channels throughout the state, as well as on Fox College Sports Pacific."


If it were I to me, the game would be on INHD. I am a Gonzaga grad and would like to see the Huskies get equal time in HD, especially since the team is so good. All good basketball should be in HD (so the Huskies should take precedence over the Sonics







)


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what channel the huskies will be on tonight? I saw this in the times today:
> 
> 
> " Due to a conflict with the Sonics, tonight's game will not be televised on FSN but will air on Comcast channels throughout the state, as well as on Fox College Sports Pacific."
> 
> 
> If it were I to me, the game would be on INHD. I am a Gonzaga grad and would like to see the Huskies get equal time in HD, especially since the team is so good. All good basketball should be in HD (so the Huskies should take precedence over the Sonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



According to Seattle Times article (on the sentence right after the one you quoted







)


"The game will be shown on Comcast channel 17 throughout the greater Seattle area, Comcast channel 14 in Spokane and Comcast channel 76 in Bellingham."


----------



## roeman

Does anyone no the info for the Tacoma/Lakewood/Steilacoom listings?


----------



## Clepto

Anyone know anything about when we'll be offered new DVRs that can store a decent number of HD shows? The current DVR just doesn't cut it, especially if I disappear for a week of vacation (;


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Yellow line: No, this is not normal. May be a loose cable- more likely a faulty TV- I suggest you check with tech rep at store you bought the TV




The yellow line on NBC is a well known issue, nothing is wrong with his TV.


Do a search in the main HDTV programming section for more info.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to Seattle Times article (on the sentence right after the one you quoted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> "The game will be shown on Comcast channel 17 throughout the greater Seattle area, Comcast channel 14 in Spokane and Comcast channel 76 in Bellingham."



Channel 17 is the Home Shopping Network. I seriously doubt the Huskies will be on this channel. What I think will happen is they will be on one of the Fox regional digital channels, which costs extra money ($5 more per month?). I think the digital tier is called "Digital Sports" with the game being on channel 415, which is FSN-PAC.


----------



## sangwpark

Re: Huskies tonight on Ch.17...either all sports newspapers (times, pi, tribnet) got it wrong, or due to Sonics on 30, Comcast is pre-emptying HSN for basketball. We'll see at 7PM I guess...


--

Sang


----------



## Mike777

The Husky game is on 17. I stand corrected. I wonder if this is a one time thing, or we will get more Husky basketball games on this channel.


----------



## arf1410

I've got basic cable, and a great new TV with a built in QAM tuner and a cable card slot. Comcast gave me a free cable card. What are the advantages (or disadvantages) of using the cable card, as opposed to the QAM tuner? do both have same channels ?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got basic cable, and a great new TV with a built in QAM tuner and a cable card slot. Comcast gave me a free cable card. What are the advantages (or disadvantages) of using the cable card, as opposed to the QAM tuner? do both have same channels ?



The cable card will be able to get you more channels. With QAM you will only be able to get unencrypted channels. The cable card will get you all the stations you've subscribed to. But if you haven't subscribed to much, you may get stations with QAM you wouldn't get with the Cable card. And you can get your neighbor's on demand viewing.


----------



## jbird99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable card will be able to get you more channels. With QAM you will only be able to get unencrypted channels. The cable card will get you all the stations you've subscribed to. But if you haven't subscribed to much, you may get stations with QAM you wouldn't get with the Cable card. And you can get your neighbor's on demand viewing.



What do you mean you can get your neighbor's On Demand viewing? Through QAM? What channel? How?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbird99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean you can get your neighbor's On Demand viewing? Through QAM? What channel? How?



Well known issue (or feature, depending on your point of view). It's been discussed here a couple times before. Your OnDemand programs are not encrypted. They are visible to everyone who shares your neighborhood fiber-optic node. There's a "pool" of between 20-40 digital channels reserved to accomodate 20-40 simultaneous OnDemand programs in each neighborhood. I don't know the exact channels #s, whether they are contiguous channels, or if they're even the same in all neighborhoods. You'd probably have to scan thru the channels with your QAM tuner, looking for OnDemand content (FF/REW behavior, etc) to find them.


----------



## arf1410

I only have basic cable no HBO, ESPN HD, etc, so what additional channels, if any, will cable card get me? Still not clear if I should atempt to use it or not. Will SD channels look identical with cable card?


----------



## jeff28

Stumbled into some NGC content in HD On Demand last night.

Pretty Awesome. Maybe that's a sign of a linear channel coming down the road.

Just go to *On Demand* --> *HD On Demand* --> *Television Entertainment* --> *National Geographic Channel*.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -So, if I have the Comcast Enhanced cable package, and want to view ESPNHD, what exactly do I have to get? I know I can rent the HD set top box from Comcast for an extra $5 a month... but does that automatically give me the extra "premium" HD channels, like ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc? Or do I also need to subscribe to a more expensive service on top of renting the box?



I have the rate card in front of me. Here's what you need:

$45.99 Basic Cable

$11.99 Digital Classic (add'l HD includes: most HD OnDemand offerings, ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, Discovery, iNHD, FSN, UHD*, MHD*, and Comcast Sports HD**)

$5.00 HDTV Advanced Set-Top Box***

$62.98 Total Monthly Recurring Charge


*Starts on 12/14/2006

** Starts on 1/3/2007

*** You can get a cable card instead and avoid this charge if you have a "digital cable ready" TV. However, there is no OnDemand with cable cards.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Husky game is on 17. I stand corrected. I wonder if this is a one time thing, or we will get more Husky basketball games on this channel.




When FSN can't air a game on its own channel due to other conflicts (Sonics last night), they can rent another channel from Comcast to put a secondary game on. Comcast gave them 17 last night, so that's why it was there. I believe that scenario will play out at least one more time this season.


----------



## Binaural

Aren't games on NFL Network supposed to be on in HD somewhere also? It's on 2 channels, neither of which is HD ?


----------



## keithaxis

nfl is on 664 in HD...every thursday


----------



## Binaural




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nfl is on 664 in HD...every thursday



Oh they must have just switched it...

it wasn't there when the game started.. thanks


----------



## arf1410

I'm so confused with this HDTV and digital stuff...Got my first HDTV a couple days ago, and have the Comcast basic package. I thought I understood all the local HD and digital channels on the basic package, thanks in part to the channel lists on this forum. However, while channel surfing last night, I was able to view 5-10 additional channels, in the 9X-X range, above the 91-X channels in the lists I have. I could not identify the networks or programming. What were these channels? Are they temporary or permanent. Doesn't comcast publish an accurate and complete list of ALL these digitals channels? I certainly haven't found it on their website...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm so confused with this HDTV and digital stuff...Got my first HDTV a couple days ago, and have the Comcast basic package. I thought I understood all the local HD and digital channels on the basic package, thanks in part to the channel lists on this forum. However, while channel surfing last night, I was able to view 5-10 additional channels, in the 9X-X range, above the 91-X channels in the lists I have. I could not identify the networks or programming. What were these channels? Are they temporary or permanent. Doesn't comcast publish an accurate and complete list of ALL these digitals channels? I certainly haven't found it on their website...



Comcast doesn't publish the actual frequencies they use to transmit their digital channels. They may not even be the same from neighborhood to neighborhood. And they change frequently, seemingly on a whim, as Comcast shuffles their bandwidth around.


If you have a Comcast set-top box, or a TV with Cable Card tuner - those devices communicate with Comcast to automatically map the "raw" channel frequencies into Comcast's nice list of published channel numbers. If Comcast shuffles their channel frequencies - these devices automatically re-map them to the correct channel number. The user doesn't have to know anything about it. But if you just have a regular QAM tuner (without CableCard) then you have to deal with the unpublished, ever-changing, "raw" channel frequencies yourself (or with the help of a forum like this).


The extra, unlisted channels you're seeing might be your neighbor's OnDemand shows (see my previous message, about 8 posts back).


----------



## arf1410

Thanks Jimre. I have a cablecard slot, and a cablecard, though have not installed it yet. Sounds like it may be a good idea to install it? As I don't have the digital package, not clear why I get some of the digital channels, but not others? I guess I get the unencypted ones? The CC will not actually unencrypt anything, will it? Any other pros or cons to using the cable card? I don't have on demand or any premium services...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimre. I have a cablecard slot, and a cablecard, though have not installed it yet. Sounds like it may be a good idea to install it? As I don't have the digital package, not clear why I get some of the digital channels, but not others? I guess I get the unencypted ones? The CC will not actually unencrypt anything, will it? Any other pros or cons to using the cable card? I don't have on demand or any premium services...



Pros:

1) The CC will unencrypt based on what package you have

2) You'll get QAM channels mapped to appropriate human readable channels.









3) You'll get a channel guide


Cons:

1) You won't get a channel guide


I've read elsewhere in this thread where getting the guide can be problematic. In other words, YMMV.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like it may be a good idea to install it?



Hopefully, this is a rhetorical question.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I don't have the digital package, not clear why I get some of the digital channels, but not others? I guess I get the unencypted ones? The CC will not actually unencrypt anything, will it? Any other pros or cons to using the cable card? I don't have on demand or any premium services...



I lost some digital channels when I installed my cablecards . . . but, at the time, I only subscribed to expanded basis. I ended up paying the extra $11 to get digital classic and got those channels back - plus many more. Though the only ones worth having in that package are the HD channels.


On a side note, when I upgraded to digital classic (early October), Comcast gave me 1 year of the encore channels for free. You should ask if this is still available.


----------



## arf1410

"I lost some digital channels when I installed my cablecards"


(I'm not smart enough to figure out that fancy quote box)


That's what I was a bit concerned with. I sense right now, I might be getting a few extra digital channels, but I will loose those if I install the cablecard. Of course, I gues if I loose something good I could remove the cable card. Drew - what channels did you loose by installing the cablecard?


----------



## drew00001

Good news: I got Movieplex and ESPN2HD with and without the cablecard installed.


Bad news (actually not too bad): I lost a few random channels that I didn't care about. Sorry, can't remember what they were.


The only digital channels I cared about adding were TNTHD, DHD, INHD, and ESPNHD. I was also excited about the FSNHD broadcasts before I knew that UW and Gonzaga BBall would only be SD. I think I needed digital classic plus the cable cards to get these channels (and the upcoming HD channels).


Hope this helps, but expect you'll have to try it out before you make your decision.


Regards.


----------



## jimre

It doesn't seem likely to me that you'd lose any channels that you're *supposed* to get when you move from plain QAM to an authorized Cablecard. Sure, you'll lose the ability to spy your neighbor's OnDemand viewing habits - but other than that?


----------



## Go Hard

So I'm going to get a new DVR tomorrow and was wondering if I should get the 3412 or try to get an old 6412? I'm going to use component cables to my PDP (to enable PIP) so I don't need the HDMI use.


----------



## Go Hard

Well I didn't get either one, I got a 3416 instead.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I didn't get either one, I got a 3416 instead.



Hey, that's even better - larger hard drive than either of the previous two you mentioned.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, that's even better - larger hard drive than either of the previous two you mentioned.



can I just trade my 3412 for a 3416 at a Comcast office for no change in price? I'd like that extra 40gig.


Also - there is a setting for RF pass through on the setup menu. Anyone know what or how one would use this? I tried hooking it to my vcr just to see if I could get it to tune channels and record on it's own but no luck so far.


Patrick


----------



## r_e_l

i am not clear if my TV should always get HD Channels via QAM or not.


i am located in Redmond and just bought a new TV set (Vizio vx37L).


i hooked the TV directly to the cable outlet in the wall and run the TV setup. TV found some analog cables but zero digital cable.


i have other TVs in the house with Comcast HD cable box and i do have HD stations.


can it be that all channels in my area are encrypted hence i dont see any digital station?

anyone in the Redmond areas has better luck?


maybe it the TV?


thanks all.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> can it be that all channels in my area are encrypted hence i dont see any digital station?
> 
> anyone in the Redmond areas has better luck?
> 
> 
> maybe it the TV?
> 
> 
> thanks all.



None of the digital local channels are encrypted. Federal law prevents this.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am not clear if my TV should always get HD Channels via QAM or not.
> 
> 
> i am located in Redmond and just bought a new TV set (Vizio vx37L).
> 
> 
> i hooked the TV directly to the cable outlet in the wall and run the TV setup. TV found some analog cables but zero digital cable.
> 
> 
> i have other TVs in the house with Comcast HD cable box and i do have HD stations.
> 
> 
> can it be that all channels in my area are encrypted hence i dont see any digital station?
> 
> anyone in the Redmond areas has better luck?
> 
> 
> maybe it the TV?
> 
> 
> thanks all.



Do you get no HD stations or no digital stations? that model should be QAM capable. Perhaps the signal isn't strong enough or maybe you should try rescanning a few times, or maybe there is something special you have to do to get your TV to QAM tune instead of just NTSC tune.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you get no HD stations or no digital stations? that model should be QAM capable. Perhaps the signal isn't strong enough or maybe you should try rescanning a few times, or maybe there is something special you have to do to get your TV to QAM tune instead of just NTSC tune.



i don't get any of them, just the analog, i ran it number of times without much success.


from the feedback i am getting so far i sounds like it should have just worked and the fact i don't see anything suggest one of the two alternatives:


1) signal problem

2) TV problem


I am starting to think more and more that i might have a signal issue as i also don't get the full high speed from Comcast high speed Internet service and just recently i had an issue with an HD DVR that decided i am no longer in service of DVR service only to fix itself a week later. Comcast support did suggest it might have noise on the lines but they were suggesting it was the electric outlet that was the reason (something about connecting the DVR to power strip)


that said it doesn't explain how come i am getting those digital channels via the set-top box so maybe it is the TV after all ....


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that said it doesn't explain how come i am getting those digital channels via the set-top box so maybe it is the TV after all ....



You've said you have multiple TVs getting cable, so you might check your splitter(s) also. Is this new TV fed by the same splitter(s) as the cable box? Does it have to go thru an extra splitter? Each split results in less than half the original signal strength. It's also possible you have an overall weak signal from too many splitters - so that it works marginally with your set-top boxes, but not strong enough for your TV's tuner. You might try an amplifier/amplified splitter if you suspect this is the case.


You should also verify there's no low-pass filters on the cable run going to the new TV (sometimes added to modulate security cameras & such). That could easily knock out digital chanels, while passing analog ones.


----------



## Michael Warner

Just checking but you are using the DTV cable input and not the TV cable input, correct? On my Vizio plasma I get the basic digital channels and local HD through the DTV input only (no analog channels show up) and the basic analog channels through the TV input. To get the full gamut of what's available in the basic package I have to use both inputs.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checking but you are using the DTV cable input and not the TV cable input, correct? On my Vizio plasma I get the basic digital channels and local HD through the DTV input only (no analog channels show up) and the basic analog channels through the TV input. To get the full gamut of what's available in the basic package I have to use both inputs.



hmm ... in this model it seems that DTV and TV are sharing the same input .... dont think I could have gone wrong there.


i also brought in a set-top box (non HD) and that one works just fine with all digital channels (no HD of course).


not sure what else is left to test (i don't really know how many splitters i have on this cable run)


----------



## drew00001

I found the following on Gonzaga's web site regarding Fox's showing of this game:


"On the Fox Sports Net side, the game will be seen live on Fox College Sports Pacific and on FSN in the non-Seattle Sonics territory that is basically anything more than 75 miles from KeyArena, home of the Sonics. "


I think this means that we don't get this game unless we subscribe to Fox College Sports Pacific, which is upsetting, especially since this game has always been a good battle. The Cougs have always put up a good fight, even when the Zags are highly ranked . . . This year the Cougs have a good team, and we won't get the game.


It also seems odd that we cannot watch the game in HD, even though it is broadcast OTA in HD on Spokane's NBC affiliate.


Hey COMCAST - THIS IS TOTALLY LAME!!!!


----------



## wareagle

Gonzaga-WSU: Pretend it's on Wednesday, since there's a replay listed on FSN (30) at 8PM Wed., in additon to the 7PM Tuesday live showing on 415. UW-Gonzaga is on FSN at 8PM Saturday (live). (And blame FSN, since they're showing the Sonics at 7PM Tuesday.)


----------



## Binaural




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can I just trade my 3412 for a 3416 at a Comcast office for no change in price? I'd like that extra 40gig.
> 
> 
> Also - there is a setting for RF pass through on the setup menu. Anyone know what or how one would use this? I tried hooking it to my vcr just to see if I could get it to tune channels and record on it's own but no luck so far.
> 
> 
> Patrick



I'm actually curious about this too.. I'm using the original 6412 Phase II that I got like the 1st day it was available and for some reason didn't realize there are newer versions out? Mine is driving me absolutely nuts w/ little problems lately and would love to get something newer (preferably w/ HDMI) ..


----------



## brente

I just called over to the newsroom and asked them to contact engineering to throw the switch...


----------



## sparta1

This is ridiculous. How do they forget to flip the switch on one of the biggest season finalies of the year. 15 minutes in and still no HD.


----------



## brente

better late than never... king5 just pushed the button (hd is back)


----------



## marosnax

This has happened before on king5 and the windfall finale and it makes me so mad. I am still watching in SD cause I started late and at least knowing the fact it will be in HD soon is keeping watching and not waiting later on some source.


----------



## artshotwell

I'm amazed that tv stations manage to stay on the air...


----------



## Karyk

Well, King has been doing part of their news in HD for several years now, and they still haven't figured out that HD cameras have a wider field of view than SD cameras. So what do you expect?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, King has been doing part of their news in HD for several years now, and they still haven't figured out that HD cameras have a wider field of view than SD cameras. So what do you expect?



Yeah, and the audio level seems to change whenever they switch between an HD camera and an SD camera.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gonzaga-WSU: Pretend it's on Wednesday, since there's a replay listed on FSN (30) at 8PM Wed., in additon to the 7PM Tuesday live showing on 415. UW-Gonzaga is on FSN at 8PM Saturday (live). (And blame FSN, since they're showing the Sonics at 7PM Tuesday.)



There is no pretending. The game is on TONIGHT!!! It doesn't matter whether the blockage is Comcast's or Fox's fault. Both of them are LAME for not doing something about it.


Here is a link to the Seattle Times article about the matchup. http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...9_cougs05.html 


Too bad many of us won't be able to watch it.


----------



## webbah

I'm a noob with a question. I have had Dish Network for my normal tv's for a few years now and am about to upgrade to HD. Should I stick with Dish? I've heard Comcast's quality can fluctuate from area to area. How is it in the Seattle area? Specifically Bothell/Kirkland/Finn Hill if anyone on here is from this area...........


Thanks in advance.


Jim


----------



## Weil

Their quality can fluctuate from house to house. I suggest checking the HD channel list available on Dish vs the one from Comcast. Then make a decision. sam


----------



## Master Pivot

Hello! I am a complete and utter newbie to the QAM scene.

I have a Toshiba 42HP66 and Comcast cable service.

Would someone please point me to a good starting point?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their quality can fluctuate from house to house. I suggest checking the HD channel list available on Dish vs the one from Comcast. Then make a decision. sam



Not want to starting a war, but I mostly disagree with you. Here's where I do agree: it is possible that your neighbors reception is better than yours.


Here's the caveat: If it is better at your neighbors, and you are on the same trunk line (likley since you are neighbors), then the line to your house, cable splitters, splices, etc may be creating the problem. I've learned this from example when I happned to lose just two channels that I was getting previously, 110 and 116. I called Comcast, set up a time, and the tech came out. He was on time, knowledgable, and within the hour had everything back up and running.


I am a happy Comcast customer. And no, I do not work for them. Just my $.02


----------



## Mike777

At the risk of stating the obvious, use only screw in cables. The push and pull kind are not very good and can introduce problems into your system


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, King has been doing part of their news in HD for several years now, and they still haven't figured out that HD cameras have a wider field of view than SD cameras. So what do you expect?



This is why KOMO has become my local news channel of choice. I hate the constant bouncing from HD to SD that happens on King 5.


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called over to the newsroom and asked them to contact engineering to throw the switch...




Hrm, I watched it the other day from my DVR, and it was all HD...


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is why KOMO has become my local news channel of choice. I hate the constant bouncing from HD to SD that happens on King 5.



Yup, same here. I don't understand why KIRO hasn't even attempted to do HD news yet.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, same here. I don't understand why KIRO hasn't even attempted to do HD news yet.



Money. That's it. It's a very expensive conversion and KOMO happened to be rebuilding it's entire plant as it moved into a new building and so factored digital & HD into the price.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hrm, I watched it the other day from my DVR, and it was all HD...



odd. the whole broadcast was HD, but the first 34 minutes or so had a letter boxed SD image (4:3) upconverted to the HD stream (still as 4:3) until they threw the switch/pushed the button then it was full 16:9 HD. at least here on the eastside...


btw - it wasn't until they switched that the logo/bug actually said HD (before that it was the SD NBC logo)


----------



## sangwpark

RE: Heroes SD/HD issue


Same here in the Southcenter area. Although I think KING5 may have had some technical difficulties with the HD feed, since what I saw was a full 16:9 freeze frame of something (dunno what, though) for a few seconds, then blank, then the letterboxed SD signal on Channel 115 for 1/2 hr or so until they must've fixed whatever the problem was.

--

Sang


----------



## brownnet

The freeze was of NBC White House correspondant David Gregory, which is why I belive the problem probably originated with NBC. Someone probably noticed the problem and switched the HD feed to the SD since it was working right. When NBC fixed their problem, they switched back.


----------



## tballx

So anyone know which new channels will be added next after December 15? I really would like to see Food TV and HGTV in HD.


----------



## travis.js

I vote for Spike TV in HD!!! Also SPEED channel.


----------



## wareagle

12/14: UHD on 660, MHD on 661, and some non-HD trash called Fox Reality on 159.


----------



## Master843

Anyone know why there is a pink line at the bottom of the screen on only the HD channels tonight when using the DVI port on the HD cable box but not with the other ports?


----------



## tballx

First I've heard of that addition. Very lame.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I've heard of that addition. Very lame.



Another channel to delete from the lineup.


I would really like to see FXHD, but have never seen any references to it existing.


----------



## chipvideo

If it aint HD I consider it useless. The only non hd I watch are survivor and amazing race. I want more movies,unedited and in OAR with none of those huge bugs on the bottom corner of the screen. Now that I have both HDDVD and BD I am more than likely going to cancel my premium stations or just keep one like HBO or SHO.


THe big ticket item this year for christmas is HD displays and consoles. Comcast please get with the program.


And please comcast don't add any of those crappy voom channels. I want professional programming. National Geographic would be a good one to add. And keep the bit rate the same as the feed coming to you. No downsizing.


This is all I ask.


----------



## matt777

Anybody know if tonights Husky Gonzaga basketball game will be on any HD channel?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matt777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know if tonights Husky Gonzaga basketball game will be on any HD channel?



If you drive to Spokane, you can watch it on their NBC-HD affiliate.


No such luck for those of us in Seattle. We're stuck watching it on over-compressed FSN-SD. At least Fox/Comcast didn't put the game on FS College (which costs exta) like the Gonzaga/WSU game.


----------



## chrhon

Just got a new TV with QAM (40 XBR2) for the bedroom and I get the channels listed on this thread except some of them drop in and out (unfortunately its the HDTV version of local channels - 82 and 83 their subchannels).


Is there anything I can do? Will a signal amplifier help? I have no splitters or anything.


Thanks!


----------



## Tydalwave1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you drive to Spokane, you can watch it on their NBC-HD affiliate.
> 
> 
> No such luck for those of us in Seattle. We're stuck watching it on over-compressed FSN-SD. At least Fox/Comcast didn't put the game on FS College (which costs exta) like the Gonzaga/WSU game.



I watch the Gonzaga games on Spokane's KHQ-DT and they have not been broadcast in HD before. This game is not listed in the guide as being in HD.


----------



## Mike777

Comcast absolutely destroys most FSN-HD games by compressing the heck out of it. Presumably they do this so they can squeeze more garbage SD channels into their lineup, you know, channels nobody ever watches.


If anyone at Comcast is listening, we see what [email protected] you are pulling and we don't like it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast absolutely destroys most FSN-HD games by compressing the heck out of it. Presumably they do this so they can squeeze more garbage SD channels into their lineup, you know, channels nobody ever watches.
> 
> 
> If anyone at Comcast is listening, we see what [email protected] you are pulling and we don't like it.



And you know this is true because ..... why?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast absolutely destroys most FSN-HD games by compressing the heck out of it. Presumably they do this so they can squeeze more garbage SD channels into their lineup, you know, channels nobody ever watches.
> 
> 
> If anyone at Comcast is listening, we see what [email protected] you are pulling and we don't like it.



It's so easy to hate Comcast yet ignore what the real problem is. With all respect Mike777, I believe you are wrong. Comcast does not compress the signal, FSN-HD does.


----------



## Karyk

Does HGTV and/or Comedy Central have a QAM channel?


----------



## arf1410

ON FOX HD (comcast 81-1) Seahawks game today, the "closed" captoins appearstuck on , regardless of my TV settings...Anyone lese have this issue?


----------



## Binaural

Hm.. Asked a while back, and unless I'm blind (which is more than possible) didn't see a response.. So I'm going to try asking once again..


If I take my 6412 phase II into a comcast office, can i get it swapped out for something better? I've had this since the day it came out, and the bugs and crummy capacity are driving me nuts.


Thanks.


----------



## wareagle

I took my 3412 to the Redmond office last Thursday and swapped it for a 3416, no questions asked. I subsequently called and had the firmware reverted from 12.35 to 12.31, to avoid the spontaneous rebooting that plagues that release. Call Comcast to determine if your office has the 3416.


----------



## rickeame

Hey, so UHD showed up for me today, but nothing is on it, just guide data. It says "Channel Not Available."


Did they slot it, name it, but not turn it on yet?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's my listing provided by Comcast Redmond:
> 
> *DTV*
> 79-1 NWCN
> 79-2 KWPX (PAX)
> 79-3 KOMO (ABC)
> 79-4 KING (NBC)
> 79-5 KONG
> 79-6 CBUT
> 79-7 KCTS
> 79-8 KTWB (WB)
> 79-9 KSTW (CW11 aka UPN)
> 79-10 KBTC
> 80-1 KCPQ (FOX)
> 80-2 KIRO (CBS)
> 80-3 KHVC
> 80-4 KWDK
> 80-6 KBTW
> 80-7 GOACO23
> 80-8 KWOG
> 80-10 KBCB
> 
> *HDTV*
> 81-1 KCPQ-HD (FOX)
> 81-2 KTWB-HD (WB, now known as KMYQ)
> 82-1 KCTSDT
> 82-3 KCTSDT3
> 82-4 KOMO-HD (ABC)
> 82-5 KCTS-HD (1080i, pretty cool for demos)
> 83-1 KING-HD (NBC)
> 83-2 KONG-HD
> 83-3 KING WTHR PLS
> 84-1 KIRO-HD (CBS, NOW ON 86-2)
> 
> *More DTV*
> 91-8 HALMRK
> 102-8 JWLTV
> 102-9 UWTV
> 103-4 DSCP (Discovery, wish it was Discovery HD)
> 104-1 CSPAN
> 104-2 CSPAN2
> 104-9 CCHSN
> 104-10 QVC
> 
> *Other QAM*
> 116-1 League Pass
> 118-16 ~ 118-23 Various Español Music
> 119-10 ~ 119-54 Various Assorted Music
> 
> 
> There you have it. If anyone has any updates/changes/etc please fill us all in. Hope this helps everyone out.



Anyone have any updates to the *QAM CHANNELS* list? And is it the same for Comcast in the Lake City Way area of North Seattle?


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took my 3412 to the Redmond office last Thursday and swapped it for a 3416, no questions asked. I subsequently called and had the firmware reverted from 12.35 to 12.31, to avoid the spontaneous rebooting that plagues that release. Call Comcast to determine if your office has the 3416.



I may want to do the same before the bowl games. Does the 3416 have working firewire ports?


Thanks!


Tim


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, so UHD showed up for me today, but nothing is on it, just guide data. It says "Channel Not Available."
> 
> 
> Did they slot it, name it, but not turn it on yet?



The channel is not scheduled to be turned on until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may want to do the same before the bowl games. Does the 3416 have working firewire ports?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Tim



I haven't tried the firewire on the 3416, but I haven't seen any indication that it doesn't work.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Binaural* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hm.. Asked a while back, and unless I'm blind (which is more than possible) didn't see a response.. So I'm going to try asking once again..
> 
> 
> If I take my 6412 phase II into a comcast office, can i get it swapped out for something better? I've had this since the day it came out, and the bugs and crummy capacity are driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Take it to the Auburn office and you can get a 3416. I got mine there last week.


----------



## Binaural

Picked up a 3416 today










Thanks!


----------



## keithaxis

no one has mentioned that KING 105 now has another HD show...Cisco..They showed last Saturday's 10am show in HD..the program credits and beginning were in horrible Zoom mode but the show itself was in HD from some Issaquah tree farm and also at Megan's house...so now King shows evening magazine and Gardening with Cisco in HD..


nice job KING....


----------



## wareagle

Ciscoe in HD -- I suppose the echo on KONG is in HD, too. What a waste of bandwidth that channel (106) is.


----------



## DrCrawn

I can't wait for Belo to move all their NBC NHL games in HD this year to KONG, advertise that channel as HD, then show all the games in SD all the while blaming it on ratings. You know, like they did last season during the playoffs....


----------



## ABHD

What's up with INHD lately? There have been a few I've switched over to it on different days even, and there's nothing on but a logo or test screen for hours on end, even though the schedule says there is something on.


About a week ago I set my DVR to record Lucas's THX 1138, this was last airing that showed up on the schedule and was supposed to be on last night. I have never seen that movie and wanted to check it out.... but instead I got a recording of 2 hours of the INHD logo with music playing in the background










Even well after the DVR was done recording, I swithed to INHD to see what was going on, and it said Freejack was supposed to be airing, but there was still that white screen with the INHD logo.


----------



## boykster

I noticed the INHD problem yesterday as well. I was re-installing a plasma and wanted to test out HD on my newly run cabling so I turned to INHD only to be greeted by a test screen....


----------



## Ric Crowe

I noticed that as well, then last night it showed up as INHDcom


----------



## sangwpark

I have to say... OnDemand is cool! Just the other day my family enjoyed the "ninja..." channel OnDemand which had Last Dragon (my guilty pleasure favorite) and Jackie Chan's original Drunken Master!


And now I see that I can convert my HDTV into a HiDef Virtual Fireplace, complete with Yuletide music. How cool is that! Just look for HD programming OnDemand and you'll find the fireplace.


--

Sang


----------



## ABHD

Just curious, but does anybody know what time we will get UHD and MHD?


Since we get them added on the 14th will that mean midnight tonight or sometime during the day tomorrow?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone else getting 5C copy once on Letterman? is that legal?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting 5C copy once on Letterman? is that legal?



Why wouldn't it be legal? Fair use doesn't involve multiple copies, or arguably any copy beyond the one you use to watch it the first time.


----------



## wareagle

My digital TV signal has just disappeared. The analog is still there, but I'm not getting anything through the 3416.


(It's back now -- been sporadic for the last hour or so.)


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My digital TV signal has just disappeared. The analog is still there, but I'm not getting anything through the 3416.
> 
> 
> (It's back now -- been sporadic for the last hour or so.)




Don't worry. None of us will be able to get tv after tomorrow. At least I have a 5000 watt honda genset to use when all the trees come down. LOL.


----------



## boykster

yeah, signal has been in and out for me most of the afternoon....sometimes it will freeze on a particular channel and I'll have to switch to another one after a while for anything to come back...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't worry. None of us will be able to get tv after tomorrow. At least I have a 5000 watt honda genset to use when all the trees come down. LOL.



Not to mention the huge solar flare that's hitting us tomorrow, as well:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16187534/


----------



## Al Shing

The promised channels UHD, MTVHD, and Fox Reality all were up this morning. Fox Reality does not have guide information, but the channel is present on 159.


Also, the former Digital Extra channels Bloomburg, BETJ, et. al. were all accessible, since I have the Sports Tier Package.


Good job, Comcast!


----------



## gdeep

Watching red hot chili peppers live on MHD and PQ is great.


----------



## Ric Crowe

I'm watching quantum leap on UHD on 660 and th pq is pretty good for an old program


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The promised channels UHD, MTVHD, and Fox Reality all were up this morning. Fox Reality does not have guide information, but the channel is present on 159.
> 
> 
> Also, the former Digital Extra channels Bloomburg, BETJ, et. al. were all accessible, since I have the Sports Tier Package.
> 
> 
> Good job, Comcast!



Rats, I have to go to work and won't be able to play with this until after the game tonight.










I second Al Shing, Good job, Comcast!
























BTW: Is Battlestar Galactica on UHD?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Is Battlestar Galactica on UHD?



It's my understanding that only rerun episodes of Battlefield are on UHD.


----------



## t0adman

Anyone know the scoop on tonight's Hawks game? I know it's the NFL Channel gig but doesn't the local market also get the game on a standard channel? Will we get it in HD?


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know the scoop on tonight's Hawks game? I know it's the NFL Channel gig but doesn't the local market also get the game on a standard channel? Will we get it in HD?



I just checked the guide, its showing the hawks game on 13 and 113, no clue if it will be in HD, but I'd bet it will be. Assuming the power doesn't go out and make it impossible to watch the game


----------



## PatrickPanny

Looks like the local broadcast for the Seahawks will be on 113 due to Fox having local broadcast rights instead of on the NFL Network. I'm not sure if the SD broadcast will be blocked out locally on 180 but it appears that the simulcast on INHD - 664 won't be there either.


Also - I'm curious. with the new channel additions isn't there now a 665 for Comcast sports events. Does that channel and any information appear in the new guide?


Wouldn't you know, I incorrectly set my 3412 to record 664 starting at 5:00 PM before heading to the office. %^$#


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also - I'm curious. with the new channel additions isn't there now a 665 for Comcast sports events. Does that channel and any information appear in the new guide?



According to the earlier message from Comcast, 665 will appear January 3rd (just in time for -- what?????????)


----------



## keithaxis

the game will still be on the nfl network...this is the same setup as monday night football...ESPN had the game and we could watch it, and then they show it on a local station for those that do not have cable or expanded cable...so we should have our choice tonight of 664 HD, 180 no hd, 13 no hd or 113 (could be hd but I bet not)


if they do this right we should see the game in HD on 664...but we are relying on comcast so......


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the game will still be on the nfl network...this is the same setup as monday night football...ESPN had the game and we could watch it, and then they show it on a local station for those that do not have cable or expanded cable...so we should have our choice tonight of 664 HD, 180 no hd, 13 no hd or 113 (could be hd but I bet not)
> 
> 
> if they do this right we should see the game in HD on 664...but we are relying on comcast so......



There was a notable audio quality difference between the ESPNHD monday night football broadcast local HD broadcast. So hopefully either this won't be the case or we can watch it on 664. I like Dolby Digital...


----------



## keithaxis

good memory..that is now what I remember when 111 or whoever had the simalcast in the local area last time...the sound was horrible on the local side...664 should have all we need...


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Why do we have 2 SD versions of NFL network?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do we have 2 SD versions of NFL network?



Because the NFL Network is available on both the Digital Plus Package and the Sports and Entertainment Package. 180 is for the Digital Plus people, and 417 or whatever is for the Sports tier.


In practice, there is only one stream and both channels map to the same stream.


Just use whichever is closest, although 180 is easier to remember.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was a notable audio quality difference between the ESPNHD monday night football broadcast local HD broadcast. So hopefully either this won't be the case or we can watch it on 664. I like Dolby Digital...



I hope it is on 664 too. Thanks. I'm hoping the launch of 665 makes it so that we have these games in a guide that can be setup for DVR.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked the guide, its showing the hawks game on 13 and 113, no clue if it will be in HD, but I'd bet it will be. Assuming the power doesn't go out and make it impossible to watch the game



I'm curious, has anyone here run their AV stuuf off a generator? Winds aren't supposed to get really bad till after the game, but I have the generator hooked up just in case. I kinda reluctant to run expensive AV equipment off of a generator.


----------



## keithaxis

I have..but...the last time the power went out (around 3 weeks ago) the cable seemed to be dead. I hooked up the generator and had the tv on and stove and lights..but oh no, the cable does not work...so I am not sure if cable/internet need power at some stations to get it live to our house..I do know tha I did not have any cable til the power came back on 3 hours later, and the cable worked the same time the power came back on so I do not see that as being coincidence....of course OTA would work..but not where I live..


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have..but...the last time the power went out (around 3 weeks ago) the cable seemed to be dead. I hooked up the generator and had the tv on and stove and lights..but oh no, the cable does not work...so I am not sure if cable/internet need power at some stations to get it live to our house..I do know tha I did not have any cable til the power came back on 3 hours later, and the cable worked the same time the power came back on so I do not see that as being coincidence....of course OTA would work..but not where I live..



Thanks keithaxis!


Good point about the cable. Fortunately I have OTA as an option (haven't used it in quite a while so I think I'll make sure that is working).


That said, what does that indicate for those who have switched to Comcast phone service? Seems kinda dangerous in that you lose your land line 911 capability when you may need it the most.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That said, what does that indicate for those who have switched to Comcast phone service? Seems kinda dangerous in that you lose your land line 911 capability when you may need it the most.



The voice-over-IP adapter supplied by Comcast has a couple-hour battery backup, and your neighborhood fiber cable node is supposed to have backup power as well. So in theory the cable *shouldn't* go out, unless its a lengthy power outage.


But of course if it was a falling tree that took out the cable line somewhere, then not much you can do. Same goes for regular phone service, too...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The voice-over-IP adapter supplied by Comcast has a couple-hour battery backup, and your neighborhood fiber cable node is supposed to have backup power as well. So in theory the cable *shouldn't* go out, unless its a lengthy power outage.
> 
> 
> But of course if it was a falling tree that took out the cable line somewhere, then not much you can do. Same goes for regular phone service, too...



Thanks jimre, that helps. I've been contemplating switching over to Comcast for my land line.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks jimre, that helps. I've been contemplating switching over to Comcast for my land line.



Me too - that's what I've found out so far in researching this product.


----------



## Reference

Can anyone tell a difference between FOX's HD broadcast and INHD's?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell a difference between FOX's HD broadcast and INHD's?



Yes, INHD is DD and Fox is not.


----------



## Reference

Ah, good to know. I gravitated to INHD over FOX based on sound alone without realizing what separated them.


----------



## marosnax

Its good to see UHD and MHD, there is never to much HD! know I just hope the power does not go out tonight in seattle.


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, good to know. I gravitated to INHD over FOX based on sound alone without realizing what separated them.



Fine broadcast, but holy crap these guys suck tonite......


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, INHD is DD and Fox is not.



I didn't check INHD, but Fox was DD 2.0 both on Comcast as well as OTA.


----------



## marosnax

so fox which has like 4 shows I like to **** **** up. If I didn't have an hdtv it wouldn't matter, but the one show I watch on thursday, the oc I know my guilty pleasure was aired in SD at 11 when it should be at 9...**** sports no offense I know the look awsome in HD.


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fine broadcast, but holy crap these guys suck tonite......



So well put. Yuck.


Power went off about 1 AM this morning and just came back up. Schools are closed. Looks like a good day for The Old Yule Log.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell a difference between FOX's HD broadcast and INHD's?



INHD normally has some of the most pristine HD, but I thought the Fox channel 13 version looked better, at least for this game.


----------



## Karyk

I was having issues with the OTA QAM channels, which might be computer related, might be weather related, but also I just realized might be related to these new channels. Did the new channels affect the QAM channel assignments?


I assume none of these new channels are unencrypted QAM, right?


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD normally has some of the most pristine HD, but I thought the Fox channel 13 version looked better, at least for this game.



I wonder what the native resolution for the broadcast was. Was it shot in 720p or 1080i. Each channel broadcasts different. So one of them either upconverted or downconverted. It was kind of hard to tell the difference for me as I had a lumagen processing it.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder what the native resolution for the broadcast was. Was it shot in 720p or 1080i. Each channel broadcasts different. So one of them either upconverted or downconverted. It was kind of hard to tell the difference for me as I had a lumagen processing it.



I think you hit the nail on the head. If I remember right FOX broadcasts in 1080i. Because of the feed, I bet that INHD was at 720.


BTW: Lost power at 9:30 Thursday, got it back at 4:00pm Friday. Internet was down and just came back this morning. Sure wish the power had gone out at 5:00PM on Thursday.


----------



## Mike777

Fox is 720P. Same with ABC and ESPN. Also our local PBS station recently went to 720P. All the rest are 1080i. For sports, I much prefer 720P. While 1080i is slightly sharper, I hate the pixelizing whenever the scene changes quickly.


As far are I know, INHD is 1080i.


----------



## Karyk

No one responded to my post four posts above, about whether QAM channel assignments have changed, but shortly after posting that I figured out my problem.


It was sort of weather related--for if I didn't say that I'd have to admit I was an idiot. About 15 minutes prior to the power outage I unplugged the system and disconnected the cable. I forgot to reconnect the cable! (Only took me about an hour to figure that out!). So embarrasing!


Anyway, just thought I'd let you all know about a new product--the HD Homerun. A two tuner network (plug into your router) device that will record OTA and QAM under SageTV and MythTV (and others in the future). $169 through 9thtee.com (the tivo upgrade people). I had some issues setting it up in Sage that were related to not using a router, but once I got past that it was easy.


----------



## jhachey

I finally got power back around 11:00 am yesterday, but cable, internet, and phone service are still out. I called Comcast and got credit for lack of service yesterday, but no ETA for repairs. The Comcast rep said they have pretty massive damage that they are working around the clock to fix, but can't say when specific areas may come back.


I live in the north end of Sammamish. Does anyone out there have any inside info about when repairs may get done?


----------



## sangwpark

Never lost power...except for few hours Saturday night (kinda strange). I'm at Tukwila near Southcenter. Still waiting for Comcast cable/internet to be back on...died right after the game. Called numerous times...got pretty much the same answer.

--

Sang


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never lost power...except for few hours Saturday night (kinda strange). I'm at Tukwila near Southcenter. Still waiting for Comcast cable/internet to be back on...died right after the game. Called numerous times...got pretty much the same answer.
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



Did your power outage start sometime after 5:00 and last about 4 hours later? If so, might have been due to the pole fire on Beacon Avenue. It affected areas not affected by the other outages. There was apparently something on the lower set of wires that caused a fire when they turned the power back on there, and it burned all day until the top part of the pole collapsed, causing the wires to cross.


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did your power outage start sometime after 5:00 and last about 4 hours later? If so, might have been due to the pole fire on Beacon Avenue. It affected areas not affected by the other outages. There was apparently something on the lower set of wires that caused a fire when they turned the power back on there, and it burned all day until the top part of the pole collapsed, causing the wires to cross.



Could be...although mine died around 10 PM Saturday night and came back around 3 AM. I'm sure it was something similar. What's killing me is that I still had a whole bunch of stuff on DVR I could've watched while Comcast fixes the outage...except now with this brief power outage, DVR rebooted and I can no longer access those programs recorded into the DVR. Is it possible to access them? Anybody?


--

Sang


----------



## Al Shing

I got power back on Sunday around 2PM.


Cable and Internet were initially dead, but came back sometime in the evening, I think around 7PM. It went out again at 11:40PM Sunday, and came back around 12:30AM on Monday, and has been stable since. This is in Des Moines.


Typically, cable will lag behind power because the amps and network nodes will need power restored and they may be on a different circuit. Last time (1993), it followed power by a full day.


Obviously, the DVR needs the network to be online in order to reload its operating system to operate the DVR and digital cable.


----------



## jameskollar

This whole thing has proved one thing to me, I will not give up my land line with QWEST. I had a constant dial tone, no outage whatsoever. Cable was out for over 24 hrs. Not much good if you have a 911 emergency.


----------



## Karyk

Yep, our Qwest was up the entire time too. Not so sure about cable, since without power, cable is worthless.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVR rebooted and I can no longer access those programs recorded into the DVR. Is it possible to access them? Anybody?
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



You will be able to access them once the cable service is restored. That is what happened with mine (twice today, hopefully no more).


----------



## Weil

What is the story on 665? Is there a schedule for what it will show and when it will exist?

sam


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the story on 665? Is there a schedule for what it will show and when it will exist?
> 
> sam



Comcast will be launching Comcast Sports HD on January 3rd on Channel 665. My understanding is that Comcast Sports HD will simulcast the Golf Channel during the day and Versus during the evening on channel 665. I'm not sure how much HD content there will actually be, but it does mean more hockey in HD and fewer interruptions on INHD (Ch 664).


----------



## jhachey

Does anyone know if Comcast's Redmond branch has a stock of 3416's? I don't have a lot of stuff on my 3412 right now and was thinking about dropping in to swap out my 3412 for the 3416 so that I can get the extra 40 GB of hard drive space on the DVR.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast's Redmond branch has a stock of 3416's? I don't have a lot of stuff on my 3412 right now and was thinking about dropping in to swap out my 3412 for the 3416 so that I can get the extra 40 GB of hard drive space on the DVR.



I swapped my 3412 for a 3416 at the Redmond office a couple of weeks ago, no questions asked. The 3416 came with the 12.35 firmware, which quickly started its spontaneous rebooting, so I called and had it reverted to 12.31.


----------



## tluxon

Our 3412's unacceptable problems (missed recordings, empty "recordings", stuck "transport") are becoming more and more numerous. Do I have to call the office ahead of time? Or can I just bring our 3412 in to the office in drop-in mode and have it swapped out for at 3416?


----------



## Go Hard

Just take it in and swap it


----------



## artseattle

With all the storm problems, I know this these questions are not really that important but...


1) Is anyone else having problems tuning into the two new stations? They seem to work intermittently for me. They rarely tune in immediately and often will come on after having a blank screen for over 30 seconds. Sometimes they'll come on after I've viewed 662 and then scroll back to them. I've got firmware 12.31.


2) I've had lots of problems calling up On-demand HD movies. It's almost like a video game. I have to select the movie several times, often getting an error message many times then finally the movie clicks in. Anyone else having this problem?


Thanks,


Art


----------



## t0adman

Anyone know if the UW v LSU basketball game will be in HD tonight?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our 3412's unacceptable problems (missed recordings, empty "recordings", stuck "transport") are becoming more and more numerous. Do I have to call the office ahead of time? Or can I just bring our 3412 in to the office in drop-in mode and have it swapped out for at 3416?



Are people who have 3416s with 12.35 firmware experiencing the reboot problems as well? Anyone hear anymore about a firmware update, or Tivo enabled players?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the UW v LSU basketball game will be in HD tonight?



I doubt it. The game is broadcast on FSN, and FSN and/or Comcast have not made UW BBall games available in HD. This is unfortunate, as almost all of UW's BBall games are on FSN.


For what it's worth, many college BBall games broadcast on ESPN and ESPN2 have been in HD. UW's first game on ESPN is on Feb 17, against Pittsburg, which is one of the last games of the regular season. The UW/FSN/Comcast relationship is sure lagging behind here.










On the brighter side, Gohuskies.com now lists two games on "Comcast," which hopefully means the new Comcast hd sports channel. The first is on Jan 13 vs Cal and the second is on Feb 14 vs WSU.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Is anyone else having problems tuning into the two new stations? They seem to work intermittently for me. They rarely tune in immediately and often will come on after having a blank screen for over 30 seconds. Sometimes they'll come on after I've viewed 662 and then scroll back to them. I've got firmware 12.31.



Art, I have firmware 12.31 and have had problems with UHD (Channel 660) getting stuck on and otherwise malfunctioning when it's recording/buffering. The guide would act like I was on the newly selected channel and the Info button would pertain to the newly selected channel, but the picture would remain on UHD and transport functions were inaccessible. A couple nights ago I had to literally unplug the 3412 in order to get UHD off the screen and watch Monday Night Football on ESPN-HD, which was recording on the other tuner.


Perhaps unrelated, but I was having so many other issues with the 3412 that I brought it in to Comcast (Redmond) to exchange at noon today. They were out of 3416s so I had to settle for another 3412. I sure was hoping to have the larger hard drive for all the upcoming bowl games!










Tim


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are people who have 3416s with 12.35 firmware experiencing the reboot problems as well? Anyone hear anymore about a firmware update, or Tivo enabled players?



A few posts back wareagle said he had the reboot issue with his 3416 so he quickly had it reverted back to 12.31 firmware.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are people who have 3416s with 12.35 firmware experiencing the reboot problems as well?



Yes. I had multiple reboots the first day I got the 3416 (several weeks ago), had the firmware rolled back to 12.31 the same day, and haven't had any since.


----------



## wareagle

It took another day for my internet/cable TV to come back on after the power was restored Sunday, and since then I've been experiencing only a couple of hours of "up" followed by half a day of "down." So far today, it seems to have stabilized. I agree, it's minor compared to the continuing power problems some have. One thing this did was pretty well firm up the decision not to let Comcast handle my phone needs.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, it's minor compared to the continuing power problems some have. One thing this did was pretty well firm up the decision not to let Comcast handle my phone needs.



You've chosen wisely. We switched over to their phone service last year and this past power outage was the first time I've ever experienced the loss of land-line phone service during a power outage. It's a good thing we've still got Verizon for our cell service.


----------



## markglover

hey all,


I will be building a HTPC and I want to be able to capture HD from Comcast. Does comcast make a cable card I can use to do this? or am I stuck with OTA HD? Any advice would be tremendously helpful.


Also, if OTA is the only option for direct capture then would I be better off getting their standard HD box and capturing the signal via Firewire?


Thanks!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You've chosen wisely. We switched over to their phone service last year and this past power outage was the first time I've ever experienced the loss of land-line phone service during a power outage. It's a good thing we've still got Verizon for our cell service.



But not all landline providers are equal. Out here in the North Bend area, we're stuck with CenturyTel for landline services. Our phone lines went down after about 12 hours. Turns out, in newer neighborhoods, they don't run (powered) copper direct from your house to the central office switch. Neighborhoods like ours have their own local phone switch - which of course requires its own local power. CenturyTel only provides these switches with about a 12 hour backup battery. We had 1/2 day of service, then 3 days of complete phone outage. Finally, some nice CenturyTel techs installed a portable gas-powered generator to run our neighborhood phone switch until power was restored.


It also didn't help that we completely lost our Cingular cell phone service for those same first 3 days - apparently they were having power issues with one or more cell towers between Issaquah & North Bend.


I'm still debating whether to switch to Comcast phone service. After this outage, I learned just how unreliable a traditional "land line" phone system can be. Neither CenturyTel nor Cingular provided me much value during this outage.


ps - we finally got power back just a couple hours ago, after nearly 6 days.


----------



## Bruceko

Anyone in Brier having problems with their cable?

Ours has been pixelating badly all day. Internet works great though


----------



## Bruceko

Cable just came back to normal


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> 
> I will be building a HTPC and I want to be able to capture HD from Comcast. Does comcast make a cable card I can use to do this? or am I stuck with OTA HD? Any advice would be tremendously helpful.
> 
> 
> Also, if OTA is the only option for direct capture then would I be better off getting their standard HD box and capturing the signal via Firewire?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can get QAM HDTV capture cards, but they will only capture the local HD channels which are unencrypted. So no go on ESPN-HD or any of the other ones that aren't local OTA channels. Even if you get a QAM capable HDTV card, you might still have issues.


As for cable cards and computer capture cards, I think that is totally out of the question. The only thing I know that does this is the new TIVO 3, which is pricey.


Your best bet is a Comcast DVR. I have an OTA HD capture card, which I do use all the time.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> 
> I will be building a HTPC and I want to be able to capture HD from Comcast. Does comcast make a cable card I can use to do this? or am I stuck with OTA HD? Any advice would be tremendously helpful.
> 
> 
> Also, if OTA is the only option for direct capture then would I be better off getting their standard HD box and capturing the signal via Firewire?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can use some Media Center PCs in combination with your cable box to tune encrypted HD stations.


With an HTPC, you otherwise have to wait for a cablecard. I thought "they" were saying this would be available in April 2007, which probably means April 2012.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Also, if OTA is the only option for direct capture then would I be better off getting their standard HD box and capturing the signal via Firewire?



As long as you're willing to settle for only SD on KIRODT, KCTSDT, KSTWDT, KCTSDT and KCPQDT. They all currently have CCI set to 0x02 on their HD programming, meaning you can "capture" them to DVHS (5C-compliant) but not to a PC (not 5C-compliant).


It's not supposed to be that way and hopefully they'll get it squared away so those OTA broadcasts are set to Copy Free like they're supposed to be according to the FCC, but that's the way it is now.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I was having so many other issues with the 3412 that I brought it in to Comcast (Redmond) to exchange at noon today. They were out of 3416s so I had to settle for another 3412. I sure was hoping to have the larger hard drive for all the upcoming bowl games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Well, I swung back by Comcast just before they closed at 6 and they had more 3416s so I swapped the 3412 for one of them. Unfortunately, now my notebook PC can't capture the firewire output. Has anybody had success capturing firewire out of the 3416 or am I going to have to go back and get another 3412?


----------



## Mike777

I could not get firewire to capture HD coming from my cable box. I didn't even try SD stuff, because what is the point of capturing SD? I have a TIVO for that stuff.


I have a MyHD PCI HDTV capture card that works excellent for OTA broadcasts. This gives me enough recording flexibility, that I don't rent a Comcast HD DVR (which is about $10 per month.) The only local station I can't get in HD is Fox 13 (darn Queen Anne Hill is in the way!), which is why I rent the digital box from Comcast (plus I like the "extra" HD channels that come with digital cable.)


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a MyHD PCI HDTV capture card that works excellent for OTA broadcasts. This gives me enough recording flexibility, that I don't rent a Comcast HD DVR (which is about $10 per month.) The only local station I can't get in HD is Fox 13 (darn Queen Anne Hill is in the way!), which is why I rent the digital box from Comcast (plus I like the "extra" HD channels that come with digital cable.)



If you have a digital box and get HD channels, you must have a HD box ($5/mo more than standard digital box), so the DVR would only by $5/mo more.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few posts back wareagle said he had the reboot issue with his 3416 so he quickly had it reverted back to 12.31 firmware.



Thanks. Yeah I saw that message. Which made me curious if others were also having the problem with the 3416 (my unscientific way of trying to find out if the problems are as rampant with the 3416s as they are with the 3412s).


Anyone hear anymore about a firmware update? Right now I'm considering returning my 3412s (at least one of them) for non-dvrs. With the mythtv boxes I'm building the only thing I really miss is recording Showtime and HBO. It's been annoying modifying my viewing habits to not "reboot" the boxes during a recording.


----------



## burger23

There is something that I am missing here. While I undersatnd that HD cards can be used to record OTA HD signals onto a computer's harddrive, I do not undersatnd how it gets "transported" into my 50" HD plasma? I have absolutely no interest in watching HD TV on my 20" pc monitor- I want to get this HD signal into my plasma. And I do not believe this can be done yet via wires (as opposed to DVD).


I currently juse a Comcast HD DVR to record and store up to 14 hours of HD content (6412 box). I also have an extensive RePlay network (over 800MB of storage) to record analog shows.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get QAM HDTV capture cards, but they will only capture the local HD channels which are unencrypted. So no go on ESPN-HD or any of the other ones that aren't local OTA channels. Even if you get a QAM capable HDTV card, you might still have issues.
> 
> 
> As for cable cards and computer capture cards, I think that is totally out of the question. The only thing I know that does this is the new TIVO 3, which is pricey.
> 
> 
> Your best bet is a Comcast DVR. I have an OTA HD capture card, which I do use all the time.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anymore about a firmware update?



When I went into the Redmond Comcast service center last night I met the manager of the center. He volunteered that he understands Motorola has solved the rebooting problem and should be rolling out a firmware update in January or February.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could not get firewire to capture HD coming from my cable box.



Which boxes have you tried it with? I never had any trouble with the 6412 or the 3412.


I put this latest 3416 in the car and plan to exchange it today. It came with firmware 12.31 already loaded, so that wasn't a problem, but it suffered greatly from the slow (and sometimes "no") - response syndrome. Perhaps there was something else wrong about it that caused my notebook to not see it the same way it saw the 3412.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is something that I am missing here. While I undersatnd that HD cards can be used to record OTA HD signals onto a computer's harddrive, I do not undersatnd how it gets "transported" into my 50" HD plasma? I have absolutely no interest in watching HD TV on my 20" pc monitor- I want to get this HD signal into my plasma. And I do not believe this can be done yet via wires (as opposed to DVD).



Depends on what inputs your plasma has, and what outputs your PC video card has. If both support VGA, just hook it up. If both support DVI or HDMI, just hook it up. In other cases you may need to get an adapter or "dongle" for your PC video card to get Component out.


There's a huge HTPC forum here on AVS for discussing just this topic - hooking your PC up to your big-screen display.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is something that I am missing here. While I undersatnd that HD cards can be used to record OTA HD signals onto a computer's harddrive, I do not undersatnd how it gets "transported" into my 50" HD plasma? I have absolutely no interest in watching HD TV on my 20" pc monitor- I want to get this HD signal into my plasma. And I do not believe this can be done yet via wires (as opposed to DVD).
> 
> 
> I currently juse a Comcast HD DVR to record and store up to 14 hours of HD content (6412 box). I also have an extensive RePlay network (over 800MB of storage) to record analog shows.



These HD cards always have some kind of digital output - normally DVI - that can be run into the digital input (sometimes requiring a DVI-to-HDMI adapter) on newer HDTVs.


I like to be able to watch HD content on my notebook computer so I can take it with me anywhere. It has a nice 1680 x 1050 widescreen display and a fast enough video (Radeon 9600 Mobility) to make HiDef look really awesome. It's been a great way to view highlights of programming that I like to rewatch and save for posterity.


I have three Replays and DVArchive serve shows from several PCs myself, but I much prefer HD-resolution whenever I can get it. If CCI is not copy free I have to resort to capturing what I want to preserve on one of the Replays (or DVHS tape), but the Replay doesn't preserve all the resolution (or 5.1 audio) and DVHS tapes are not all that portable.


----------



## lostdog19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ps - we finally got power back just a couple hours ago, after nearly 6 days.



Lucky you. I'm on the Issaquah/Renton border, and still don't have power... I'm going on 7 days now...


Friday update: We got power last night, however still no comcast line for phone/internet/tv.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt it. The game is broadcast on FSN, and FSN and/or Comcast have not made UW BBall games available in HD. This is unfortunate, as almost all of UW's BBall games are on FSN.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, many college BBall games broadcast on ESPN and ESPN2 have been in HD. UW's first game on ESPN is on Feb 17, against Pittsburg, which is one of the last games of the regular season. The UW/FSN/Comcast relationship is sure lagging behind here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the brighter side, Gohuskies.com now lists two games on "Comcast," which hopefully means the new Comcast hd sports channel. The first is on Jan 13 vs Cal and the second is on Feb 14 vs WSU.



Thanks for the insightful reply. At this point I'm just happy to get any UW hoops games in HD. It would have been nice to see Hawes and Brockman go off against LSU in HD though. FSN seems to have consistently poor image quality, especially the hoops games. It drives me nuts having to watch it on my SXRD. Blech!










I'm curious to see what Comcast Sports decides to cover. I'm looking forward to Setanta and Fox Soccer Channel getting some HD content. The EPL is broadcast in HD on the other side of the pond and it's just a matter of time until we get it too.


----------



## Mike777

Those Huskie games listed as being on Comcast will most likely be the same bad SD broadcasts as FSN. At least this is the case when Comcast last did this, broadcasting a game on channel 17, which is normally a home shopping channel.


While I've been pretty critical of FSN SD basketball, the last two games seemed to be better than the SD from even a few weeks ago. Maybe someone is listening and they stopped compressing the digital SD version as much as they were.


I'm guess that zero FSN games will be in HD, no matter how big they are. Our only chance for Huskie basketball in HD is when someone else is showing the game, like ABC, CBS or ESPN. FSN-HD might show a few games, but I bet their coverage for the Pac 10 season is one highlight game per week. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all the storm problems, I know this these questions are not really that important but...
> 
> 
> 2) I've had lots of problems calling up On-demand HD movies. It's almost like a video game. I have to select the movie several times, often getting an error message many times then finally the movie clicks in. Anyone else having this problem?



I've had the problem with On-Demand HD movies. it says the box cannot tune to OnDemand and to try again later. I found that if you hit "resume play" it will work within 2 or 3 tries. I have no idea what the problem is but hopefully it will disappear one day soon.


I've also learned that the new sports network on 665 will now be launched as VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL HD. It will feature programming simulcast from both networks. VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL HD will be broadcast in 1080i format. This new network was previously planned to be called ComcastHD.


This will be the Programming Schedule -

VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL HD Hours:

VERSUS HD: 7 p.m. - Noon except for Thursdays and Fridays (through Q3, 2007)

GOLF CHANNEL HD: Noon - 7 p.m. except for Thursday/Friday (through Q3, 2007)


Thursday/Friday Schedule (through Q3, 2007) to allow for PGA Tour primetime replays:

VERSUS HD: Midnight - Noon

GOLF CHANNEL HD: Noon - Midnight


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the problem with On-Demand HD movies. it says the box can not toon to OnDemand and to try again later. I found that if you hit "resume play" it will work within 2 or 3 tries. I have no idea what the problem is but hopefully it will disappear one day soon.



Could just be all of your neighborhood's OnDemand capacity is being used. I remember reading that Comcast has deployed neighborhood fiber nodes such that they're shared among up to 400 homes. And that each node has OnDemand capacity for something like 10% simultaneous use, so something like 40 max simultaneous OnDemand streams per neighborhood. That's SD streams, HD streams would take 3-5 times more bandwidth. So it seems plausible that you may be able to start up an SD on-demand show (1 stream) but not an HD show (3-5 streams) until some of your neighbors stop their streams.


Of course, you'd think there would be slightly more informative error messages (like "OnDemand capacity is currently full, please try later").


Probably a lot of folks are on vacation already, at home trying out their new HD system. Or maybe everyone is just trying to keep warm by watching the HD fireplace channel?


----------



## Karyk

I've never understood why Comcast is investing in OnDemand. Giving (not renting) everyone a DVR would probably be a lot cheaper.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've never understood why Comcast is investing in OnDemand. Giving (not renting) everyone a DVR would probably be a lot cheaper.



Within a couple years, 100% of Comcast's content will be on-demand (whether you know it or not). You'll tune to "channel 105" and it will start sending you the live, on-demand stream for that program. It's the only way they'll ever have sufficient bandwidth to meet our instatiable demand for more channels, and eventually out-compete satellite providers.


Now that all their channels are digital - it's just totally, monumentally stupid to continuously stream 500 channels to us that we're not watching! Why not just send those channels that we're ACTUALLY watching (or recording on our DVRs)? It would take less than 1% of their current bandwidth usage. What if the Internet worked this way? All 3 billion web pages would be streamed to you continuously, at the same time! Yeah, that'd work really well...


The current OnDemand system is just the first step in replacing our screwed-up cable distribution system with something that actually makes sense.


----------



## tluxon

Well, Jim, you may be right, but I'm sure not going to like it. With some 4 or 5 TVs in the house and most of them analog only, I'm sure not looking forward to each TV requiring a STB sitting next to it requiring a second remote (I can only maintain so many Home Theater Masters - LOL). I've become real accustomed to being able to zip around the channels on my All-in-Wonder Radeon (which is another analog tuner) on my computer while I'm doing other work. Also, it's been a lifesaver to be able to offload programming content that I really want to watch but often don't have time until months later. I highly doubt everything I'd ever wish to have watched will be available in an On-Demand model.


Long live analog!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Also, it's been a lifesaver to be able to offload programming content that I really want to watch but often don't have time until months later. I highly doubt everything I'd ever wish to have watched will be available in an On-Demand model.



Don't think of "on demand" as just being previously-stored programming. Every channel will have a "live" on-demand stream. You tune to that channel, and it's "on", just like today. You'll still be able to record live channels (streams) on your own DVR. And there will of course still be previously-stored programming like today's OnDemand. But the main point is, the data won't be sent over the wire to you until you ask for it - either by "tuning" to a channel, or requesting to play a previously-stored show.


You should be outraged at their current model. You pay Comcast big bucks to give you a measly 6 Mbit/sec of internet bandwidth, while they waste well over 1 Gbit/sec sending you data streams for hundreds of simultaneous channels you neither watch nor record. Think of the internet speed increases possible when they aren't wasting 95% of their bandwidth on un-watched program streams!


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This will be the Programming Schedule -
> 
> VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL HD Hours:
> 
> VERSUS HD: 7 p.m. - Noon except for Thursdays and Fridays (through Q3, 2007)
> 
> GOLF CHANNEL HD: Noon - 7 p.m. except for Thursday/Friday (through Q3, 2007)
> 
> 
> Thursday/Friday Schedule (through Q3, 2007) to allow for PGA Tour primetime replays:
> 
> VERSUS HD: Midnight - Noon
> 
> GOLF CHANNEL HD: Noon - Midnight



In other words, never when Versus is running hockey. Instead I get to watch morons bat a little white ball around. On a tape delay.


God, Comcast sucks.


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't think of "on demand" as just being previously-stored programming. Every channel will have a "live" on-demand stream. You tune to that channel, and it's "on", just like today. You'll still be able to record live channels (streams) on your own DVR. And there will of course still be previously-stored programming like today's OnDemand. But the main point is, the data won't be sent over the wire to you until you ask for it - either by "tuning" to a channel, or requesting to play a previously-stored show.
> 
> 
> You should be outraged at their current model. You pay Comcast big bucks to give you a measly 6 Mbit/sec of internet bandwidth, while they waste well over 1 Gbit/sec sending you data streams for hundreds of simultaneous channels you neither watch nor record. Think of the internet speed increases possible when they aren't wasting 95% of their bandwidth on un-watched program streams!



No, the system will not be totally on-demand.

1. It would take a huge changes with the neighborhood node system Comcast uses to do that.

2. With 3-5+? TV's in each house the switching demands of total on demand would be tremendous.

3. I wouldn't enjoy waiting 3-6 seconds for the picture every time you change the channel.

4. The system is already all-digital QAM256 RF. There will be much more room for HD when they reclaim analog 30-70 spectrum and a tremendous amount more when they shut off all analog at 2-29. You'll be using DVR's with much larger hard drives and -gulp- much more advanced features and UI's.

5. A new QAM algorithm [512 or 1024???] is on the horizon too.

------------------------------------------------------

tluxon said "I put this latest 3416 in the car and plan to exchange it today. It came with firmware 12.31 already loaded, so that wasn't a problem, but it suffered greatly from the slow (and sometimes "no") - response syndrome. "


I was one day ahead of you on the 3416/FW12.31. Mine came to a crawl late last night using FF2. It stopped playing back totally this morning. 3 days...

I switched the power off my new UPS for 5 min., then switched it back on, again waiting 5+ min. and presto, I can play recordings again and the FF2&3 works.

Use your UPS/power strip -switch- to do this. Sparks or a [quick unplug/replug] killed my 3412 Wed. morning. It was totally DOA.


Anyway heres hoping for better firmware in the New Year--Jan./Feb. I hope


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, the system will not be totally on-demand.
> 
> 1. It would take a huge changes with the neighborhood node system Comcast uses to do that.
> 
> 2. With 3-5+? TV's in each house the switching demands of total on demand would be tremendous.
> 
> 3. I wouldn't enjoy waiting 3-6 seconds for the picture every time you change the channel.
> 
> 4. The system is already all-digital QAM256 RF. There will be much more room for HD when they reclaim analog 30-70 spectrum and a tremendous amount more when they shut off all analog at 2-29. You'll be using DVR's with much larger hard drives and -gulp- much more advanced features and UI's.
> 
> 5. A new QAM algorithm [512 or 1024???] is on the horizon too.



I agree it will be years before my full scenario of switched IP all the way to the set-top will happen. And yes, it'll take huge changes to their current system. But I believe competition with satellite will force them to start making these changes in just a few years.


----------



## gdeep

PQ for Sonics game was bad tonight. Seems to me that FSN was using SD camera to shot center court.


----------



## Nausicaa

Anyone happen to know why KIRO HD is showing CHI-DEN while SD is showing SEA-SAN at the moment?


----------



## highvista




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone happen to know why KIRO HD is showing CHI-DEN while SD is showing SEA-SAN at the moment?



KIRO finally got it right. Now HD on KIRO HD and is the Seahawks game.


----------



## Nausicaa

Yup. Just checked back and saw.


----------



## macaw

Looks like someone remembered to flip on the HDTV switch.


----------



## Jbagger7

Hello all, I am in Burlington, WA and am new to the HD stuff.


Currently I have a Samsung 4041D TV after going through several defective budget brands. Across all of these panels, I have noticed more macroblocking than I would like and was wondering if Comcast has always had this problem? For instance, I am watching the Hawks right now and everytime the camera zooms in on a player while they are jogging off of the field, the screen gets blocky.


Based on the small amount of research I did prior to subscribing to HD service, it seemed like the general consensus was that cable offers much higher bandwidth than satellite services. Thus I expected that there would be very little macroblocking. But in least in my area, this is not the case.


With that said, I have a few questions:


1. Is this normal? Have you guys experienced this with your service?


2. Also, I made my own coaxial cable to connect my STB to the incoming line from the local node. The line from the node comes out of the ground on the side of my house. Using a coupler, I connected the 50 ft coax cable I made to this line, ran it under my house and up into the living room. From there I have a splitter which sends one cable to the STB and the other to my cable modem. Is there a problem with this wiring that might be adding to this problem?


3. Finally, my STB is a Motorola 6200. Is there an undated version might inquire about?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbagger7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I am in Burlington, WA and am new to the HD stuff.
> 
> 
> Currently I have a Samsung 4041D TV after going through several defective budget brands. Across all of these panels, I have noticed more macroblocking than I would like and was wondering if Comcast has always had this problem? For instance, I am watching the Hawks right now and everytime the camera zooms in on a player while they are jogging off of the field, the screen gets blocky.
> 
> 
> Based on the small amount of research I did prior to subscribing to HD service, it seemed like the general consensus was that cable offers much higher bandwidth than satellite services. Thus I expected that there would be very little macroblocking. But in least in my area, this is not the case.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is this normal? Have you guys experienced this with your service?
> 
> ....



Definitely some bitrate issue going on with this broadcast. Lots of macroblocking during fast-changing scenes. Normally not an issue. Comcast just passes thru the bitstream they're sent from the local affiliate, as-is, so most likely something hapenning with the live production, or with the KIRO local stream. I have no way of checking, but I'd guess you'd be seeing the same artifacts on OTA or Satellite, too.


My guess is KIRO - since they hadn't flipped the HD switch on earlier in the day (either accidentally, or because they were having equipment problems).


----------



## Jbagger7

jimre, thanks for the reply. Might there be anything on my end that contributes to this problem? For instance, the cabling method I described above, STB, or the technology involved in my TV (i.e. LCD)?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbagger7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I am in Burlington, WA and am new to the HD stuff.
> 
> 
> Currently I have a Samsung 4041D TV after going through several defective budget brands. Across all of these panels, I have noticed more macroblocking than I would like and was wondering if Comcast has always had this problem? For instance, I am watching the Hawks right now and everytime the camera zooms in on a player while they are jogging off of the field, the screen gets blocky.
> 
> 
> Based on the small amount of research I did prior to subscribing to HD service, it seemed like the general consensus was that cable offers much higher bandwidth than satellite services. Thus I expected that there would be very little macroblocking. But in least in my area, this is not the case.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is this normal? Have you guys experienced this with your service?
> 
> 
> 2. Also, I made my own coaxial cable to connect my STB to the incoming line from the local node. The line from the node comes out of the ground on the side of my house. Using a coupler, I connected the 50 ft coax cable I made to this line, ran it under my house and up into the living room. From there I have a splitter which sends one cable to the STB and the other to my cable modem. Is there a problem with this wiring that might be adding to this problem?
> 
> 
> 3. Finally, my STB is a Motorola 6200. Is there an undated version might inquire about?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



1. Yes and No. First off, it's not the service. Although there is some macroblocking, it's not really excessive IMO. I have a Samsung 5078. The DNIE is probably what is at fault. The DNIE really exacerbates the problem with fast moving pictures. I've had my set professionally calibrated and as part of that DNIE was turned off. It greatly reduced the "perceived" macroblocking. If I had to take a guess, I would think that the edge enhancement in DNIE ceates the biggest problem with fast moving pictures. Satellite will not improve this at all. DNIE is not your friend.


2. No.


3. Huh? BTW: Get the DVR version. It's only $5.00 more per month.


Above are my opinions. YMMV.


BTW: I am getting a really bad feeling about this game. Can we just quit dropping the freaking ball?!!!!! Jeez.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely some bitrate issue going on with this broadcast. Lots of macroblocking during fast-changing scenes. Normally not an issue. Comcast just passes thru the bitstream they're sent from the local affiliate, as-is, so most likely something hapenning with the live production, or with the KIRO local stream. I have no way of checking, but I'd guess you'd be seeing the same artifacts on OTA or Satellite, too.
> 
> 
> My guess is KIRO - since they hadn't flipped the HD switch on earlier in the day (either accidentally, or because they were having equipment problems).



I'm not seeing it here in Lakewood.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing it here in Lakewood.



It's really noticable here (North Bend) - much worse than I've ever seen on a NFL HD game before. It's most noticable on 1) closeups of moving players' helmets, and 2) when the CBS sports logo zooms out to cover the entire picture. Both are cases where large parts of the picture change from frame to frame. Wide shots of the field & crowd look great.


I don't think this has anything to do with local signal strength or noise (which usually results in green or black "missing" macroblocks or sporadic picture loss or freezing).


I also don't think it has anything to do with DNIE or other TV scaler issues. This is much worse than I've seen before, and nothing has changed with my Panasonic plasma (which obviously isn't a Samsung & doesn't have DNIE).


It looks to me like a low-bitrate issue, somewhere in the production/broadcast chain.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbagger7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jimre, thanks for the reply. Might there be anything on my end that contributes to this problem? For instance, the cabling method I described above, STB, or the technology involved in my TV (i.e. LCD)?



Nope. Like I said, I think we're seeing a production problem.


----------



## Jbagger7

Thanks, itis comforting to know that you have a plasma (w/o DNEi) and still have the same issues.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's really noticable here (North Bend) - much worse than I've ever seen on a NFL HD game before. It's most noticable on 1) closeups of moving players' helmets, and 2) when the CBS sports logo zooms out to cover the entire picture. Both are cases where large parts of the picture change from frame to frame. Wide shots of the field & crowd look great.
> 
> 
> I don't think this has anything to do with local signal strength or noise (which usually results in green or black "missing" macroblocks or sporadic picture loss or freezing).
> 
> 
> I also don't think it has anything to do with DNIE or other TV scaler issues. This is much worse than I've seen before, and nothing has changed with my Panasonic plasma (which obviously isn't a Samsung & doesn't have DNIE).
> 
> 
> It looks to me like a low-bitrate issue, somewhere in the production/broadcast chain.



Touchdown! Whatever macroblocking issues are occurring, I doubt that my signal in Lakewood is any better than in any other area. Sooo... Just because I don't see it does not mean it's not there. Maybe I just don't know what to look for. In any event, my blood pressure just went down a notch!


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely some bitrate issue going on with this broadcast. Lots of macroblocking during fast-changing scenes. Normally not an issue. Comcast just passes thru the bitstream they're sent from the local affiliate, as-is, so most likely something hapenning with the live production, or with the KIRO local stream. I have no way of checking, but I'd guess you'd be seeing the same artifacts on OTA or Satellite, too.
> 
> 
> My guess is KIRO - since they hadn't flipped the HD switch on earlier in the day (either accidentally, or because they were having equipment problems).



Well the cable companies don't quite pass the bits through per se. Depending on the cable system, most receive a HD signal either via a digital circuit from the local station and is delivered as digital ASI, or (in most cases), demodulate the ATSC signal via Over The Air at the cable head-end, then remodulate to QUAM for your cable viewing pleasure.


Since CBS uses 1080I HD video, sports and in particular replay video, is where you will notice the most of what they call "motion artifacts". I'm watching the game today via OTA, and the picture looks pretty good to me, but I do notice the typical Interlace motion artifacts during the game, however that's not KIRO's fault.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelly From KOMO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the cable companies don't quite pass the bits through per se. Depending on the cable system, most receive a HD signal either via a digital circuit from the local station and is delivered as digital ASI, or (in most cases), demodulate the ATSC signal via Over The Air at the cable head-end, then remodulate to QUAM for your cable viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Since CBS uses 1080I HD video, sports and in particular replay video, is where you will notice the most of what they call "motion artifacts". I'm watching the game today via OTA, and the picture looks pretty good to me, but I do notice the typical Interlace motion artifacts during the game, however that's not KIRO's fault.



Kelly, I defer to your greater knowledge, but my point was that Comcast's policy is to NOT lower the MPEG2 bitrate fed to them by networks or affiliates (eg, the "rate shaping" that some satellite providers do). Yes, the stream is demodulated & remodulated, but as far as I know the MPEG2 stream isn't decoded & re-encoded, or otherwise altered.


Most of the HD NFL games I've watched were on Fox, so I guess it could be the 1080i vs 720p difference. Like I said, the relatively static shots look great. But it's definitely something I hadn't noticed before during a game.


----------



## Jbagger7

For me, its not just NFL games as I have noticed the blockiness on several channels and it seems to have gotten worse in the past few weeks.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

Not sure what some are seeing on cable, so therefore I can't comment on whether the artifacts are a bitrate issue, or too many missing bits. Usually one can see lower bitrate in high contrast portions of the picture in black or dark areas where you can see blocks in the picture. If there is freezing or green tiles suddenly appearing in the picture, then typically that is a function of packet frames that didn't make it.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbagger7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jimre, thanks for the reply. Might there be anything on my end that contributes to this problem? For instance, the cabling method I described above, STB, or the technology involved in my TV (i.e. LCD)?



I didn't get any of the "macroblocking" you described, but I've seen something similar when the signal getting to the box is weak. It's not always simply "on" or "off" as is often associated with digital TV, but bits can be "lost" and a picture still displayed. I believe it's possible this could be mistaken for mactroblocking.


With the length you described and splitter, you may be well served by installing a signal amplifier. Several years ago Comcast came out to our house and installed an amp free of charge when I complained of a weak signal at a few of our sets.


----------



## jimre

The problems that were visible with the Hawks game on CBS were specifically motion-related. Whenever large chunks of the screen were moving quickly (large frame-to-frame changes) it was like the picture resolution got reduced to big square "macroblocks" instead of pixels.


It's been suggested this was simply the normal difference between 1080i and 720p, but to me it seemed more like the MPEG encoder (and whatever bitrate it was set to) had to reduce resolution to keep up with fast changes.


----------



## Nausicaa

Being interlaced, 1080i (which is what NBC and CBS transmits HD on) is going to have a harder time with fast motion then progressive 720p (which is what FOX, ABC and ESPN transmit HD on). I admit I didn't watch most of the game (I expected the Hawks to get killed), but I didn't notice any severe artifacting here in Bellevue from my 6412 to my Toshiba 35" CRT.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Being interlaced, 1080i (which is what NBC and CBS transmits HD on) is going to have a harder time with fast motion then progressive 720p (which is what FOX, ABC and ESPN transmit HD on). I admit I didn't watch most of the game (I expected the Hawks to get killed), but I didn't notice any severe artifacting here in Bellevue from my 6412 to my Toshiba 35" CRT.



All very true, but I didn't think that interlacing artifacts would show up as large, square, color macroblocks. Rather, you'd see jagged diagonal lines, etc. Macroblocks during motion would be more indicative of insufficient bitrate.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All very true, but I didn't think that interlacing artifacts would show up as large, square, color macroblocks. Rather, you'd see jagged diagonal lines, etc. Macroblocks during motion would be more indicative of insufficient bitrate.



Aye, perhaps there was some bandwidth constraints somewhere along the line...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbagger7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, its not just NFL games as I have noticed the blockiness on several channels and it seems to have gotten worse in the past few weeks.



Ok, at least maybe I know it's not just me or my equipment now. I've noticed this too. Even channels like DHD, the PQ is still pretty good but not as good as it used to be from what I recall. Also KOMO news on 104 the logo seems to have a double image, out of focus look to it. I was thinking it might be because of the storm causing Comcast some problems or the new equipment I got.


When the power was restored I still had the 3412 box and everything looked sharp, then I bought an HDMI receiver and turned in the 3412 for a 3416. After hooking it all up, the first thing I watched was Thursday night football on 664 and it looked horrible. At first I thought maybe the receiver was introducing noise and blockiness, so I connected the 3416 straight to the TV, but same problem...


Unfortunately I didn't keep the 3412, so I have no way of telling if it's the 3416 or if Comcast is having issues. Anyone else having PQ issues lately?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having PQ issues lately?



Not that I have noticed, but with most of my network shows on hiatus at the moment, I've been watching far more SD content then HD on my 6412.


----------



## Mike777

Channel 7 CBS where the Seahawks were on TV last week, has a tendency toware macro-blocking when the scene changes fast. This is inherent in the 1080i format, which tries to squeeze too much data into too small a digital channel. That being said, 1080i isn't bad, but I think the broadcasters like CBS try to get by with the minimum data rate, which means it is going to pixelize. This is why I much prefer 720P for sports.


----------



## macvicar39

whats with the Sonic games recently on 664 , they look terrible and are certainly not HD


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whats with the Sonic games recently on 664 , they look terrible and are certainly not HD



There center shot was horrible.


FYI - UW vs UCLA game will be in HD.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 7 CBS where the Seahawks were on TV last week, has a tendency toware macro-blocking when the scene changes fast. This is inherent in the 1080i format, which tries to squeeze too much data into too small a digital channel. That being said, 1080i isn't bad, but I think the broadcasters like CBS try to get by with the minimum data rate, which means it is going to pixelize. This is why I much prefer 720P for sports.




Macroblocking isn't a problem with 1080i per se. It is an issue of bitrate/bandwidth. CBS isn't really at fault. Our local affiliates receive their signal from the networks at a very robust bitrate, and then transmit to us at a reduced bitrate. Generally 18-19mb/s is the high end for quality mpeg2 bitrate, both for 720p and 1080i. The reality is that Seattle affiliates are in the 12-17 range. KOMO-DT is by far the leader in bitrate at just under 18mb/s. KCPQ is close at about 15. The 1080i stations such as KING-DT and KIRO-DT are way too low, KIRO is just plain awful at about 11mb/s. They are devoting 5mb/s to their traffic cam that nobody watches. KING is a little better at about 13 mb/s, again they are devoting precious bits to their Weather Plus channel. This is all bitrate from over the air digital reception. Comcast likely gets exactly what you would get from OTA, which is to say not good, especially the 1080i stations around here.


Personally I find KOMO-DT to have the best PQ. Their programming may not be quite as sharp as a 1080i channel, but there is very limited macroblocking. All of their bits are devoted to one channel. KCPQ, the other 720p channel, doesn't multicast either, but for some reason, they just cannot match KOMO's bitrate, and it shows.


One bright spot is that cablecos and satellite are not required to carry all digital sub channels of an affiliate, and since very very few people receive their HDTV from OTA, there may be little incentive for these stations to continue multicasting. Hopefully that means more bits for the main HD channel.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI - UW vs UCLA game will be in HD.



That is a great start. Which channel? Where did you get the information? The Gohuskies.com schedule only shows the game being broadcast on FSN. I hope your information is reliable.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a great start. Which channel? Where did you get the information? The Gohuskies.com schedule only shows the game being broadcast on FSN. I hope your information is reliable.



It was announced during the Sonics game last night. Little ad popped up and it said HD and even Kevin Calabro said this game will be in HD. I don't know if Comcast will put it on 664.


http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ 


Go down to Sunday Dec 31 and the game is listed in hd


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCrawn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Macroblocking isn't a problem with 1080i per se. It is an issue of bitrate/bandwidth. CBS isn't really at fault. Our local affiliates receive their signal from the networks at a very robust bitrate, and then transmit to us at a reduced bitrate. Generally 18-19mb/s is the high end for quality mpeg2 bitrate, both for 720p and 1080i. The reality is that Seattle affiliates are in the 12-17 range. KOMO-DT is by far the leader in bitrate at just under 18mb/s. KCPQ is close at about 15. The 1080i stations such as KING-DT and KIRO-DT are way too low, KIRO is just plain awful at about 11mb/s. They are devoting 5mb/s to their traffic cam that nobody watches. KING is a little better at about 13 mb/s, again they are devoting precious bits to their Weather Plus channel. This is all bitrate from over the air digital reception. Comcast likely gets exactly what you would get from OTA, which is to say not good, especially the 1080i stations around here.
> 
> 
> Personally I find KOMO-DT to have the best PQ. Their programming may not be quite as sharp as a 1080i channel, but there is very limited macroblocking. All of their bits are devoted to one channel. KCPQ, the other 720p channel, doesn't multicast either, but for some reason, they just cannot match KOMO's bitrate, and it shows.
> 
> 
> One bright spot is that cablecos and satellite are not required to carry all digital sub channels of an affiliate, and since very very few people receive their HDTV from OTA, there may be little incentive for these stations to continue multicasting. Hopefully that means more bits for the main HD channel.



Thank you - this is an excellent point. I think many of us in the Seattle market have incorrectly attributed this to 1080i vs 720p differences, when it fact it's all about the bitrate. Macroblocking is generic to all MPEG2 compression (that's how it works) and becomes visible when the bitrate is too low to keep up with fast-changing scenes. It's not specific to interlaced or progressive. It's just a coincidence that our lowest-bitrate local stations happen to use 1080i.


It's too bad the local stations can't just pass the network feed thru to Comcast - but of course this would make it difficult or impossible to insert local ads.


----------



## rieskame

Hello. I am new to this forum. I am moving from hillbilly hell southern Indiana to work for Boeing in Everett in a few weeks and am looking for advice. Currently I own a 50" Sony SXRD. I have Comcast here, and it is able to pull in HDTV channels straight from basic cable. I was thinking about getting basic cable and doing the same thing when I move, but I wondered if maybe the cable company is smarter than Billy Bob. Am I out of luck? Thank you.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rieskame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. I am new to this forum. I am moving from hillbilly hell southern Indiana to work for Boeing in Everett in a few weeks and am looking for advice. Currently I own a 50" Sony SXRD. I have Comcast here, and it is able to pull in HDTV channels straight from basic cable. I was thinking about getting basic cable and doing the same thing when I move, but I wondered if maybe the cable company is smarter than Billy Bob. Am I out of luck? Thank you.



With basic cable, you get all of the local HD channels. Most of the other HD channels are encrypted and come with the Digital Classic package, including the 2 new channels (UHD & MHD) that were just added. I believe Digital Classic will also include comcast sports hd, when we get it on 1/3.


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rieskame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. I am new to this forum. I am moving from hillbilly hell southern Indiana to work for Boeing in Everett in a few weeks and am looking for advice. Currently I own a 50" Sony SXRD. I have Comcast here, and it is able to pull in HDTV channels straight from basic cable. I was thinking about getting basic cable and doing the same thing when I move, but I wondered if maybe the cable company is smarter than Billy Bob. Am I out of luck? Thank you.



Comcast passes through all of the OTA networks [except the shopping channels] here with no problem on lifeline analog cable. Cable networks like ESPN-HD and DiscoveryHD, you would need to subscribe to Digital Classic and use a Cablecard or a HD box to get those. I originally hail from NW Indiana myself. I had a college friend from the hills outside Paoli, IN and got to see *real* rural S. Indiana. Dirt roads the last 10 miles or so... Congrats on the new job.


----------



## rieskame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast passes through all of the OTA networks [except the shopping channels] here with no problem on lifeline analog cable. Cable networks like ESPN-HD and DiscoveryHD, you would need to subscribe to Digital Classic and use a Cablecard or a HD box to get those. I originally hail from NW Indiana myself. I had a college friend from the hills outside Paoli, IN and got to see *real* rural S. Indiana. Dirt roads the last 10 miles or so... Congrats on the new job.



Thanks for the info. Im from originally from Indy but have been working fairly close to Paoli in Seymour for close to 4 years. Nothing like seeing a guy drive to work in a tractor because he had too many DUIs. Paoli has a man made snow "mountain". I hope the skiing is at least as good in Wa. Ive gotten used to ESPN, Disco, TNT, INHD 1 & 2, and all the locals for free. Oddly, my TV cant find the ESPN2 signal. Looks like Im going to have to bite the bullet.


----------



## wareagle

Well, the snow will make up for the missing free HD channels -- our hills are quite a bit steeper than those in Indiana.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast passes through all of the OTA networks [except the shopping channels] here with no problem on lifeline analog cable.



Fear not, if you are jones'n to purchase Hummel figurines, you can even get the shopping channels on limited basic cable through Comcast.


KHCV digital channel 44.2 is Jewelry Television and is carried on Comcast channel 15. Comcast does NOT carry the KHCV analog channel 45 which is Azteca America (a Spanish language channel). I thought FCC "must carry" rules applied to all analog channels but apparently not in this case.


KBCB analog channel 24 which carries "TV Superstore" from midnight to 4pm most days is also on Comcast channel 14.


Neither QVC nor HSN current have an OTA affiliate in this area but can be seen on Comcast channel 16 (QVC) and 17 (HSN)


KUNS analog channel 51 used to have ShopNBC and continues to be carried on Comcast channel 29. With the new year, it has changed to become a Univision affiliate. Which means that Comcast subscribers have two Univision channels to choose from 29 (KUNS) and 98.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you - this is an excellent point. I think many of us in the Seattle market have incorrectly attributed this to 1080i vs 720p differences, when it fact it's all about the bitrate. Macroblocking is generic to all MPEG2 compression (that's how it works) and becomes visible when the bitrate is too low to keep up with fast-changing scenes. It's not specific to interlaced or progressive. It's just a coincidence that our lowest-bitrate local stations happen to use 1080i.
> 
> 
> It's too bad the local stations can't just pass the network feed thru to Comcast - but of course this would make it difficult or impossible to insert local ads.



While the above is all true with regards to the bandwidth, 720p caters somewhat better for fast moving scenes (by giving up on resolution compared to 1080i). 720p tends to show less macroblocking given the same amount of bandwidth. A good example is KCTS HD, which switched to 720p a couple of months ago. When they used to broadcast in 1080i, the macroblocking was pretty bad (given that have at least 2 sub channels).

Another part of the equation is your display as well, since it might need to convert the format to its native resolution. Displays that use 720p natively display that resolution better than 1080i (and vice versa), because there's no further conversion needed.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While the above is all true with regards to the bandwidth, 720p caters somewhat better for fast moving scenes (by giving up on resolution compared to 1080i). 720p tends to show less macroblocking given the same amount of bandwidth. A good example is KCTS HD, which switched to 720p a couple of months ago. When they used to broadcast in 1080i, the macroblocking was pretty bad (given that have at least 2 sub channels).
> 
> Another part of the equation is your display as well, since it might need to convert the format to its native resolution. Displays that use 720p natively display that resolution better than 1080i (and vice versa), because there's no further conversion needed.



I'm certainly not an expert on MPEG2. You're saying that given the same bitrate, MPEG2 can more efficiently encode 60 frames of 720 lines, vs 30 frames of 1080 lines? Such that when KCTS switches from 1080i to 720p - with the same limited bitrate - there's fewer blocking issues? Sounds plausible.


But again, it still boils down to bitrate. If a station gave more bitrate to 1080i, it could result in less macroblocking than 720p, even on fast action sequences. It's really nothing to do with "interlacing", per se.


As for your display and conversion to native resolution - yes, that could cause PQ issues, but I don't think you'd see MPEG2 macroblocks as a result. Those are introduced at encoding time.


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Even channels like DHD, the PQ is still pretty good but not as good as it used to be from what I recall. Also KOMO news on 104 the logo seems to have a double image, out of focus look to it. I was thinking it might be because of the storm causing Comcast some problems or the new equipment I got.
> 
> 
> When the power was restored I still had the 3412 box and everything looked sharp, then I bought an HDMI receiver and turned in the 3412 for a 3416. After hooking it all up, the first thing I watched was Thursday night football on 664 and it looked horrible. At first I thought maybe the receiver was introducing noise and blockiness, so I connected the 3416 straight to the TV, but same problem...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't keep the 3412, so I have no way of telling if it's the 3416 or if Comcast is having issues. Anyone else having PQ issues lately?



I think there is a minor issue with my 3416 [w/rolled back firmware]. This is only on HD, using 1080i component (no HDMI here). I can bring up the DVR menu of recorded shows and look to the right of the black lettering, there are shadows. I can see shadows







to the right of logos, ex. the KOMO Bug. [edited-not channel related]. I first noticed shadows to the right of white lettering on top of light colored backgrounds. I occasionally see some very light vertical shadows/lines through peoples faces when still (HD-only). This is very often hard to spot. The 64xx's I saw at Video Only in Lynnwood (on component) do not have this problem on DHD. I will check again to see if this shows on firewire.


My 3412 was pretty bad, losing the 15 minutes of CSI [VOD helped], dumping all recordings/scheduled recordings twice, even w/rolled back firmware, then a unplug/replug fried it... At least it's rerun season for now. I'm staying put for now on exchanges, and will see if this is a common issue. Not at all sure about these 34xx's.... Hope the New Year brings better firmware, Tivo







and maybe a Panasonic HD-DVR box.


----------



## drew00001

Channel 665 schedule just downloaded. As expected, a combination of golf and VS channels. I'm sure everyone will be pleased with the two movies showing on the first night: Rockie IV and Rockie V. WTF are they thinking??? Hopefully, they're not trying to lower expectations.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not an expert on MPEG2. You're saying that given the same bitrate, MPEG2 can more efficiently encode 60 frames of 720 lines, vs 30 frames of 1080 lines?



Never mind. I'm an idiot!









jimre,

Your frame rate is correct. If you saw my post before my edit try not to think too badly of me.


----------



## djmattyb

How many people realized that 518 Encore is in HD? I didn't until I was flipping around and saw that they are playing 12 Monkeys (even though the guide says Twelve Months). I turned to it and said to myself, Wow, this channel looks good... I hit the info on my projector and saw that it was in 1080i mode! Sweeet. Just a heads up for others who may be interested.



Edit: Nevermind... False alarm, I was (and still am) watching UNIVERSAL HD. Oops.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not an expert on MPEG2. You're saying that given the same bitrate, MPEG2 can more efficiently encode 60 frames of 720 lines, vs 30 frames of 1080 lines? Such that when KCTS switches from 1080i to 720p - with the same limited bitrate - there's fewer blocking issues? Sounds plausible.
> 
> 
> But again, it still boils down to bitrate. If a station gave more bitrate to 1080i, it could result in less macroblocking than 720p, even on fast action sequences. It's really nothing to do with "interlacing", per se.
> 
> 
> As for your display and conversion to native resolution - yes, that could cause PQ issues, but I don't think you'd see MPEG2 macroblocks as a result. Those are introduced at encoding time.



I don't think that this about more effective encoding. It's just that the two resolutions both have their pros and cons. The macroblocking effect is more obvious on 1080i than it is on 720p. But on the other hand a 1080i picture offers you a higher resolution instead, which is beneficial for content that's not moving very fast.

Another aspect here is your screen size. The resolution difference becomes more obvious the larger your screen is. Many people have screens in the 40-50inch range. I doubt that you see a lot of differences by comparing (a still) picture at that screen size between 720p and 1080i. But if you do the same comparion e.g. for >60inch screens a 1080 resolution becomes better.


----------



## gdeep

This game will air on channel 664 in HD.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This game will air on channel 664 in HD.



I hope so, but I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope so, but I won't believe it until I see it.



Check your channel guide for 664 then you will believe me.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check your channel guide for 664 then you will believe me.



The channel guide might say it, but I have turned to channel 664 countless times in the last two weeks, only to see a white screen with the INHD logo and some insipid elevator music playing for hours on end. Things don't always get switched properly.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channel guide might say it, but...



I'd say gdeep has been vindicated as knowing what he's talking about for this particular issue... now if only UW looked like themselves today we might actually have something good to watch!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd say gdeep has been vindicated as knowing what he's talking about for this particular issue... now if only UW looked like themselves today we might actually have something good to watch!



How do we know when they look like themselves? They've played so few reputable teams this year.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Anyone else drawing a black screen for 113 FOX for the Cotton Bowl? Man it really pisses me off when this happens. Either the lousy DVR doesn't record it or the channel doesn't come in.


Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## wareagle

Looks fine to me -- especially after the Auburn win.


----------



## gdeep

I was watching the sonics game last night and pq was much better. Did anybody else notice the difference too?


----------



## bobade

Happy New Year, everyone.


I'm new to HDTV; expecting a JVC 1080p LCD set (with QAM tuner) to come by Fedex tomorrow. We have basic cable from Comcast (no cable box) and 2 ReplayTVs. I can tell from reading this thread that we should be able to get local channels in HD, but not ESPN-HD - which is fine. My questions:


Is there some reason to get a cable box or cable card?


Will I get the same signal quality running a coax cable from the wall to the HDTV and RTV, or does a cable box/CC result in a better signal for either the HDTV or RTV?


I'm sorry if questions like this have been asked before, but even using advanced search could not find a way to thin out the 276 pages of this thread!


Bob


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobade* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm new to HDTV; expecting a JVC 1080p LCD set (with QAM tuner) to come by Fedex tomorrow. We have basic cable from Comcast (no cable box) and 2 ReplayTVs. I can tell from reading this thread that we should be able to get local channels in HD, but not ESPN-HD - which is fine. My questions:
> 
> 
> Is there some reason to get a cable box or cable card?
> 
> 
> Will I get the same signal quality running a coax cable from the wall to the HDTV and RTV, or does a cable box/CC result in a better signal for either the HDTV or RTV?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if questions like this have been asked before, but even using advanced search could not find a way to thin out the 276 pages of this thread!
> 
> 
> Bob



So now you have an HD set. I've had 3 replayTVs and they are now offline. If you plan on watching HD live, get the cable card. If you want to time shift, get the Comcats DVR. If you do the latter, reserve your replays as a backup or for shows that are not in HD and for the kids. Once you've switched to HD you'll never want to go back. It costs $15 for the DVR and is only $5 over a HD STB. If you don;t like it, you can take it back at anytime unlike the relaytvs. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## newlinux

If you're not into time shifting and your tv supports the cable card, there's no harm in getting it (at least your stations will be mapped automatically). I'm not sure if there is a minimal level of service you have to get a free cable card, however. The cable box probably won't be a better picture...


----------



## bobade

Thanks, James, for the really quick reply. I appreciate what you are saying about not going back to SD, but so far I have been watching my RTV exclusively and never watch commercials or live TV. This HDTV is a replacement for a dying CRT TV that we bought in 1992.


Can you explain to me what the CC will give me that I won't get just hooking coax to the HDTV? I don't care about ESPN-HD and don't subscribe to any premium channels.


I was also wondering if using a cable box would provide S Video IN to my RTV, and if that would improve the quality of the recordings. Do you know about this?


Bob


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobade* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there some reason to get a cable box or cable card?



Yes, if:

1) you want to receive digital subscription-only channels, like ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD - get either cable box or CableCard.

2) you want to record HD shows (something your Replay won't do) - rent Comcast's DVR (or buy a Series 3 Tivo w/ dual CableCards).

3) you want to use OnDemand - get cable box.

4) you want stable, sensible channel numbering that's actually supported & published by Comcast - either cable box or CableCard.



> Quote:
> Will I get the same signal quality running a coax cable from the wall to the HDTV and RTV, or does a cable box/CC result in a better signal for either the HDTV or RTV?



As long as your cable signal strength is adequate, it should be the same either way.


----------



## jameskollar

what jimre said


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Just some more venting. I have not had 113 FOX all day here in Kenmore. Am I the only one? If so, where should I be looking to fix it? Is it the Mot 3412 or my cable? Channels above and below are OK. 113 is black. Should I report this to Comcast or is that a waste of time?


Thanks for any advice or hand holding.


----------



## wareagle

One thing to check is the tightness of the cable connection to the box. I haven't had any problems with 113, but I have with 110 and 116, and that was the cause.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing to check is the tightness of the cable connection to the box. I haven't had any problems with 113, but I have with 110 and 116, and that was the cause.



Thanks for the advice. I checked the cables and one end needed a couple of twists to tighten it completely but alas still no 113. I'll look around and see if I have another cable to try


----------



## BIslander

Hi. If there's someone from KOMO around, I am curious about the audio on KOMO-DT for the Rose Bowl. Moderator Ken H reported in the HDTV Programming forum that the game was being done in Dolby 2.0. (Of course, KOMO-DT transmits everything in 5.1, upconverting stereo sources as needed.) So, did ABC/ESPN really do the Rose Bowl in stereo, not DD 5.1? If so, the mix was pretty good for a stereo broadcast - better than Fox's 5.1 on the Fiesta Bowl. Announcers were anchored in the center channel. L/R had ambience and a taste of announce. The surrounds had ambience. How does KOMO pull a mix like that out of a 2.0 audio track?


Thanks.


----------



## Budget_HT

Dolby Digital 2.0 can carry matrixed Dolby Surround sound that can be decoded by a Dolby Pro Logic decoder. If the source has matrixed surround, KOMO's conversion process could decode that and map the sound to the appropriate 5.1 channels.


That said, I did not watch that game and I do not have any inside knowledge of exactly how KOMO-DT is processing non-DD5.1 audio sources.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Is anybody else not getting anything on InHD? All I'm getting is a white screen with the InHD logo and some background music. The channel guide says it's supposed to be an NFL Replay broadcast, presumably from NFL Network HD.


MHD works very well, however, and they have been showing some live performance programs the last couple of hours, it was Dashboard Confessional earlier and now it's Hoobastank.


----------



## DLincoln

Hey everyone. I read through about the last 10 pages of this thread... wow am I glad I found it!


I just moved to the Seattle area and my apt only allows comcast unless you want to pay a ton extra. So needless to say I got a HDTV, and a HDDVR from comcast.


I have not been all that impressed so far... I have a "DCT3416 I" and have it hooked directly to my TV through HDMI.


I am getting alot of what you guys are calling "motion artifacts" or "macroblocking" that just seems to be unacceptable to me. I am wondering if by using the HDMI cables I am noticing it more?


Also, I have been having many issues with the box freezing from time to time- not the picture, but the whole box and remote. Sometimes it gets stuck in FF, sometimes while looking at the guide, etc. I called the CSR's at comcast and they have tried to help, but each one has a different explanation and what I have been getting is that all 3416's have this issue.


Can you help me with these things?


Should I scale back my cable hookups (meaning use componant instead of HDMI) to get rid of all the macroblocking?


What is the top of the line box that I can get right now? My rep told me I had it, but like I said... most that I have talked to have been pretty dense.


Again, thank goodness for this thread and you all!


D


----------



## Al Shing

Golf/Versus is on the air on 665.


Looks like a waste of a channel so far. Rocky IV and V are on tonight, but not marked as HD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Golf/Versus is on the air on 665.
> 
> 
> Looks like a waste of a channel so far.



As opposed to the other 600+ channels which are all fantastic!

















This is my biggest problem with starting to use the HD Homerun to record via SageTV. Everytime Comcast adds a channel, SageTV picks it up and I have to go in an delete it. It reminds me of back when I was with DirecTV.


----------



## lentiman

Get a series 3 TiVo and all your problems will be solved. Seriously, they are freakin' amazing. I just upgraded from a single tuner S2 tivo to the S3 and OMG, the quality is freakin' amazing. All recordings are broadcast quality, crystal clear.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLincoln* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I read through about the last 10 pages of this thread... wow am I glad I found it!
> 
> 
> I just moved to the Seattle area and my apt only allows comcast unless you want to pay a ton extra. So needless to say I got a HDTV, and a HDDVR from comcast.
> 
> 
> I have not been all that impressed so far... I have a "DCT3416 I" and have it hooked directly to my TV through HDMI.
> 
> 
> I am getting alot of what you guys are calling "motion artifacts" or "macroblocking" that just seems to be unacceptable to me. I am wondering if by using the HDMI cables I am noticing it more?
> 
> 
> Also, I have been having many issues with the box freezing from time to time- not the picture, but the whole box and remote. Sometimes it gets stuck in FF, sometimes while looking at the guide, etc. I called the CSR's at comcast and they have tried to help, but each one has a different explanation and what I have been getting is that all 3416's have this issue.
> 
> 
> Can you help me with these things?
> 
> 
> Should I scale back my cable hookups (meaning use componant instead of HDMI) to get rid of all the macroblocking?
> 
> 
> What is the top of the line box that I can get right now? My rep told me I had it, but like I said... most that I have talked to have been pretty dense.
> 
> 
> Again, thank goodness for this thread and you all!
> 
> 
> D


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Golf/Versus is on the air on 665.
> 
> 
> Looks like a waste of a channel so far. Rocky IV and V are on tonight, but not marked as HD.



I was hoping Comcast would use it to broadcast Huskies BB in HD, instead of INHD. I expect they'll have the Tour de France in HD in a few years, and a few sporting events here and there. Otherwise, I agree . . . a waste of a channel."


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get a series 3 TiVo and all your problems will be solved. Seriously, they are freakin' amazing. I just upgraded from a single tuner S2 tivo to the S3 and OMG, the quality is freakin' amazing. All recordings are broadcast quality, crystal clear.



I have an S3 and agree that it is amazing. Even SD broadcasts are greatly improved. Unfortunately, I still get some macroblocking/pixilating (or whatever its called), especially in 1080i sporting events, and audio drops in and out on occassion. I expect these are Comcast issues, rather than the S3, and hope (plead) that they will go away with time.


That said, it seems well established that the S3 is far superior to the Motorolla POS you get from Comcast. The WSJ article seems to conclude that the only reason not to get an S3 is the $$$. Hopefully, this won't be a factor for long.


----------



## keithaxis

I thought this new HD channel on 665 was the one that was to show the huskies and sonics in HD and not use iNhd any longer...anyone know?



Keith


----------



## vinny2

does anyone know if the 3416 DVR is available in seattle? i have the 3412 but i wanted to swap it out for more hard drive space. i called comcast to confirm before i pulled it out but they said that model "wasn't available in our market". i don't always believe comcast though


----------



## wareagle

It's available at the Redmond office (or was when I picked one up in early December). I don't know about other offices.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I still get some macroblocking/pixilating (or whatever its called), especially in 1080i sporting events, and audio drops in and out on occassion. I expect these are Comcast issues, rather than the S3, and hope (plead) that they will go away with time...



As discussed here recently, the macroblocking is largely a local problem with KING & KIRO. They reduce the bitrate of the national network feed they receive, in order to devote local bandwidth to extra multicast channels (their Weather Plus and traffic cam channels, respectively). It's especially noticable with fast-action scenes (sports) when their MPEG2 encoder simply can't cram enough data into the allocated bitrate. It's not specific to 1080i. 720p is slightly better for sporting events, but reduced bitrate is a much bigger factor.


I also did some research and learned that while macroblocks are inherent to MPEG2 encoding process, there are some displays that can actually make them look worse. Specifically, it seems some TV scaler chips (specific Genesis/Faroudja models) pick up on the block's sharp edges and mistakenly try to "enhance" them!


But the KING/KIRO reduced-bitrate problem will be the same on either OTA or cable. Comcast can't fix it by sending us the national network feed - they're required to send us the local affiliate feed with the local affiliate's commercials.


As for audio dropouts - that could be any one of a bazillion different things, either at the network, the local affiliate, Comcast, your cable box, your A/V receiver, etc.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also did some research and learned that while macroblocks are inherent to MPEG2 encoding process, there are some displays that can actually make them look worse. Specifically, it seems some TV scaler chips (specific Genesis/Faroudja models) pick up on the block's sharp edges and mistakenly try to "enhance" them!.



That must explain it. I've not noticed any macroblocking recently. I'm never sure whether what I'm watching was recorded off Comcast or OTA, but I've not noticed any.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some research and learned that while macroblocks are inherent to MPEG2 encoding process, there are some displays that can actually make them look worse. Specifically, it seems some TV scaler chips (specific Genesis/Faroudja models) pick up on the block's sharp edges and mistakenly try to "enhance" them!



That makes a lot of sense. When others on this thread were complaining about macroblocking, I didn't see it (more accurately, didn't notice it). I have a Samsung HLR5078 that has been calibrated and the noise reduction system (part of that is edge enhancement) known as DNIE on these models has been turned off.


----------



## DLincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get a series 3 TiVo and all your problems will be solved. Seriously, they are freakin' amazing. I just upgraded from a single tuner S2 tivo to the S3 and OMG, the quality is freakin' amazing. All recordings are broadcast quality, crystal clear.




Thanks. Just wondering though... and sorry for the newb question, but how do I go about getting Tivo if I have comcast? Do I have to buy the box from a place like best buy? Do I have to pay a Tivo and Comcast bill then?


----------



## zyland

Comcast analog channel 98 now has a barker that says


Univision se ha movido a un

canal nuevo y se puede encontrar

en al canal 28 o 29. Llame a

Comcast en 1-800-COMCAST con sus

preguntas. Gracias.


Babelfish translation


Univision has moved to a

new channel and channel

28 or 29 can be found in a. Call to

Comcast in 1-800-COMCAST with his

questions. Thanks.


AVS Forum translation


One less analog Comcast channel.

Expect more digital Comcast channels.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLincoln* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just wondering though... and sorry for the newb question, but how do I go about getting Tivo if I have comcast? Do I have to buy the box from a place like best buy? Do I have to pay a Tivo and Comcast bill then?



Yep, as far as I know, that's what you need to do.


BTW, whatever happened to the software Tivo was developing for the Comcast Moto boxes? I've not heard anything about that coming out. Did they decide that the Moto boxes are too much of a POS to put their software on?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they decide that the Moto boxes are too much of a POS to put their software on?



That would be a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Budget_HT

Last reported status (that I could find) of the TiVo on Moto Comcast development and trial:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8956712


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Just a quick heads up for those of you who aren't watching your UHD schedules. The pilot episodes of Stargate Atlantis and Firefly are showing tonight on UHD.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLincoln* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just wondering though... and sorry for the newb question, but how do I go about getting Tivo if I have comcast? Do I have to buy the box from a place like best buy? Do I have to pay a Tivo and Comcast bill then?



The TIVO 3 is kind of pricey, like $700 last time I looked, and it also looked like TIVO upped the subscription price for new customers, something like close to $20 per month. This is why I would most certainly get a Comcast DVR if I didn't have an OTA HD card in my computer.


----------



## Slev

Anyone else lose the unecrypted qam broadcasts with comcast? Or maybe they just moved to new channels again?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else lose the unecrypted qam broadcasts with comcast? Or maybe they just moved to new channels again?




Which channels and when? Just HD channels, or all?


----------



## Slev

It was all HD channels I was trying, but they seem to be back now.


I am having problems with ABC-HD over QAM though (channel 82-4)... it's glitching a ton... has been since yesterday.


----------



## johncox09876

Hello,


While looking at the comcast web site, I noticed that comcast has a basic cable package, and an enhanced cable package that costs only a dollar more. I currently have the basic package. The QAM tuner on my TV already appears to pick up all the local HD and digital music channels, MoviePlex, etc. that are listed for the enhanced package. I only seem to be missing ON DEMAND. I don't expect to watch any ON DEMAND shows that require a payment, but the comcast site says that there are also free on demand programs, and other posts mention that you can sometimes watch the neighbors' on demand programs.


So my question is simply this: Am I missing much of anything by subscribing to basic cable as opposed to enhanced?


Thanks.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncox09876* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> While looking at the comcast web site, I noticed that comcast has a basic cable package, and an enhanced cable package that costs only a dollar more. I currently have the basic package. The QAM tuner on my TV already appears to pick up all the local HD and digital music channels, MoviePlex, etc. that are listed for the enhanced package. I only seem to be missing ON DEMAND. I don't expect to watch any ON DEMAND shows that require a payment, but the comcast site says that there are also free on demand programs, and other posts mention that you can sometimes watch the neighbors' on demand programs.
> 
> 
> So my question is simply this: Am I missing much of anything by subscribing to basic cable as opposed to enhanced?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



To get on-demand content you would need a digital package and a cable box. it's the only way to get it... or maybe not a digital package, but definetely a cable box


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncox09876* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> While looking at the comcast web site, I noticed that comcast has a basic cable package, and an enhanced cable package that costs only a dollar more. I currently have the basic package. The QAM tuner on my TV already appears to pick up all the local HD and digital music channels, MoviePlex, etc. that are listed for the enhanced package. I only seem to be missing ON DEMAND. I don't expect to watch any ON DEMAND shows that require a payment, but the comcast site says that there are also free on demand programs, and other posts mention that you can sometimes watch the neighbors' on demand programs.
> 
> 
> So my question is simply this: Am I missing much of anything by subscribing to basic cable as opposed to enhanced?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Comcast also has a "Limited Basic" package that is the same as the "Basic" package except is is missing channels like ESPN, Comedy Central, SciFi, Golf, HGTV, TNT, AMC, Cartoon Network, etc. "Limited Basic" is mostly just the broadcast channels and a few shopping channels, and government access channels and a few others. "Limited Basic" also has the HD versions of almost all of the broadcast channels. It is also quite a bit less per month (approx $15/month depending on your locale) For some reason, the website always fails to mention that this package is available.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TIVO 3 is kind of pricey, like $700 last time I looked, and it also looked like TIVO upped the subscription price for new customers, something like close to $20 per month. This is why I would most certainly get a Comcast DVR if I didn't have an OTA HD card in my computer.



But if you didn't have a computer, and needed to buy one, the $700 wouldn't be so bad. I hadn't heard about the $20 thing though. That would certainly make a difference.


I went the HTPC route after considering the original HD Tivo, but there the ongoing fee was more like $55.00, because it required DirecTV.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason, the website always fails to mention that this package is available.



In most places, cable companies are legally required to offer a super-basic "lifeline" package like this - but they're not required to advertise it.


----------



## ssbkt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncox09876* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> While looking at the comcast web site, I noticed that comcast has a basic cable package, and an enhanced cable package that costs only a dollar more. I currently have the basic package. The QAM tuner on my TV already appears to pick up all the local HD and digital music channels, MoviePlex, etc. that are listed for the enhanced package. I only seem to be missing ON DEMAND. I don't expect to watch any ON DEMAND shows that require a payment, but the comcast site says that there are also free on demand programs, and other posts mention that you can sometimes watch the neighbors' on demand programs.
> 
> 
> So my question is simply this: Am I missing much of anything by subscribing to basic cable as opposed to enhanced?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My experience with the neighbors' on demand program shows that it depends on your QAM tuner. The tuner in my Philips 37" LCD picks up the on demand programs in the high 90's and low 100's channel range. But I had a Vizio LCD for a short time with a QAM tuner that didn't pickup the On Demand stuff. With just a QAM tuner you should think of it as "ON YOUR NEIGHBORS DEMAND" since you have no control over the demand. I'm also just subscribering to the Limited Basic Cable (~$15/month).


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went the HTPC route after considering the original HD Tivo, but there the ongoing fee was more like $55.00, because it required DirecTV.



I recently went the HTPC route too. The only things I can't record with my HTPC that I watch somewhat regularly are premium channels and ESPN/ESPN2HD. 90% of what I watch are the HD local channels and ESPNHD. Since I never watch anything recorded on ESPNHD (the one station I watch live most of the time) I currently am paying for two DVRs, but at least one of them is going back (as soon as I have watched all the recordings). I have one in my bedroom and one in my living room. With my HTPC(s) I can watch any of the recordings in any of my rooms, without having the setup the DVR to record in multiple places. It annoyed me having to remember what was recorded in one place and not the other, and keeping up with it. The HTPC pretty much beats the DVR in everyway but channel selection, and they both cost me less than than the Tivo s3. If the Tivo s3 had the tivo to go features enabled, I might have considered it. But that montlhy additional fee would have been hard to get over...


----------



## bdg825

Hello, I just purchased the OnAir GT QAM tuner and I am in kirkland. I wonder if there is a channel map available to tell me what broadcast each digital channel map too? For example 79-1 = ???, 81-2 = ???.


Thank you,

Ben


----------



## newlinux

Here's my list from the end of last year, with xmlids for those that use them. It's not complete, and may have changed a bit with the shuffling of analog stations and addition of HD stations. I need the check... Note that I live in South Everett...

 

QAMIDs.zip 9.0166015625k . file


----------



## wareagle

Not HD, but...

There's a message on my box from Comcast touting an ESPN Full Court free preview Jan. 5-12 on 420-425. It doesn't seem to be true. Anyone have any luck with that?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not HD, but...
> 
> There's a message on my box from Comcast touting an ESPN Full Court free preview Jan. 5-12 on 420-425. It doesn't seem to be true. Anyone have any luck with that?



I'm glad I saw this. I get all 6 channels. It's awesome!!!


----------



## wareagle

What I get is an ad display obscuring the bottom third of the picture. I suppose that isn't too bad, since I saw a posting on the Comcast forum from a Full Court subscriber complaining that his display had the same "feature". At least I'm not paying for it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I get is an ad display obscuring the bottom third of the picture. I suppose that isn't too bad, since I saw a posting on the Comcast forum from a Full Court subscriber complaining that his display had the same "feature". At least I'm not paying for it.



That sucks!! I feel lucky, but note FSN has 4 great games on today, especially the Oregon/UCLA game on now.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sucks!! I feel lucky, but note FSN has 4 great games on today, especially the Oregon/UCLA game on now.



To qualify my statement above, the UW vs Arizona State game is only "great" b/c UW should easily win . . . at least this should be the case if the rankings are close to being correct.


----------



## sharding

I've recently noticed a few duplicate channels in the channel list on my TiVo S3. For example, part of my channel list looks like this:


104 KOMODT

105 KINGDT

105 KINGDT

106 KONGDT

106 KONGDT

107 KIRODT

108 KCTSDT5


Also repeated are 115 (KINGDT2), 174 (ESPN2HD) and 664 (INHDCOM). There may well be others -- those are just the ones I saw during a quick visual scan through the guide. In all of the cases I tried, the channels are truly identical (I can tune either and get exactly the same programming). If I look in the Channel List under Messages and Settings, it shows both instances. I could disable one, but I'm afraid that I'd pick the wrong one, and some day when the duplicate disappears, my Season Passes for that channel would break.


Is anyone else seeing this? Is this likely to be a Cable Card problem, a TiVo software problem or a guide data problem (Tribune)? It's not a huge problem (it's better than missing channels), but it's kind of odd...


I'm going to go post this on TiVocommunity.com too, to see if it's a more widespread S3 problem, but it seems likely to be local.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this? . . . I'm going to go post this on TiVocommunity.com too, to see if it's a more widespread S3 problem, but it seems likely to be local.



Duplicate channels are a known and common problem with the S3. I don't know if this is a cablecard issue. Does anyone know of this happening on other Cablecard devices? I personally have a few duplicate channels in the Encore package. This can be an annoying problems while channel surfing.


There are several threads discussing the problem on Tivocommunity.com, and speculation is that the problem will be fixed soon via update. Tivo has been good about releasing minor updates to the S3 to fix problems. It released 8.01b and 8.01c since releasing the 8.01a on the S3 in September.


Update 8.1 is on the horizon, which will be the S3's first major update. It's my understanding that 8.1 will also activate the eSATA port for expansion drives.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In most places, cable companies are legally required to offer a super-basic "lifeline" package like this - but they're not required to advertise it.



A couple of years ago Comcast was highly promoting it to those who had just their Internet service, and no TV. It was sort of odd since it only adds about $3.00 to their revenue after the combination discount, but they must have thought it would lead to people migrating up to higher levels of service.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've recently noticed a few duplicate channels in the channel list on my TiVo S3. For example, part of my channel list looks like this:
> 
> 
> 104 KOMODT
> 
> 105 KINGDT
> 
> 105 KINGDT
> 
> 106 KONGDT
> 
> 106 KONGDT
> 
> 107 KIRODT
> 
> 108 KCTSDT5
> 
> 
> Also repeated are 115 (KINGDT2), .



Those aren't duplicates! Those are the HD channels for the locals. Channel 5 is SD and 105 is HD. In the case of 115, that's probably the second HD channel that King broadcasts--I'm not sure what that is--it might be weather or a picture of the airport, but it's probably next to worthless whatever it is.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those aren't duplicates! Those are the HD channels for the locals. Channel 5 is SD and 105 is HD. In the case of 115, that's probably the second HD channel that King broadcasts--I'm not sure what that is--it might be weather or a picture of the airport, but it's probably next to worthless whatever it is.



I think he was referring to the TWO channel 105's in his list, the TWO channel 106's, etc. I had the same reaction until I re-read his post more closely...


----------



## Bruceko

My tivo S3 is also displaying duplicates. both are showing the same Hd signal.


----------



## sutey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an S3 and agree that it is amazing. Even SD broadcasts are greatly improved. Unfortunately, I still get some macroblocking/pixilating (or whatever its called), especially in 1080i sporting events, and audio drops in and out on occassion. I expect these are Comcast issues, rather than the S3, and hope (plead) that they will go away with time.
> 
> 
> That said, it seems well established that the S3 is far superior to the Motorolla POS you get from Comcast. The WSJ article seems to conclude that the only reason not to get an S3 is the $$$. Hopefully, this won't be a factor for long.



I noticed significant "macroblocking/pixilating" on almost every play during the Hawks game last night. Just bought the Vizio 47" 1080p LCD and hooked it directly to the coax cable out of the wall. I only have Comcast limited basic ($14/month), and I'm stoked that the built in QAM reciever detected all of the local HD channels.


I'm trying to figure out if 1) my connection is causing the macroblocking (would a DVR w/ HDMI cable reduce it?) or 2) if it's the TV.


Sounds like it might be Comcast... Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sutey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed significant "macroblocking/pixilating" on almost every play during the Hawks game last night. Just bought the Vizio 47" 1080p LCD and hooked it directly to the coax cable out of the wall. I only have Comcast limited basic ($14/month), and I'm stoked that the built in QAM reciever detected all of the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if 1) my connection is causing the macroblocking (would a DVR w/ HDMI cable reduce it?) or 2) if it's the TV.
> 
> 
> Sounds like it might be Comcast... Thanks in advance for any input!



Nope, the problem is KING. We just had this discussion a couple weeks ago when the Hawks game was on KIRO. Both KING and KIRO are apparently reducing the bitrate of the HD national network feed, before they send it out. This is so they have bandwidth to multicast an extra channel into their OTA signal - KING's Weather Plus, and KIRO's traffic cam - two channels I could gladly live without.


It's most noticable on scenes where large portions of the picture change between frames, eg - fast-moving sports, esp. closeups. The MPEG2 encoder simply can't stuff that much fast-changing data into the lower bitrate - so you see large, colored squares where the encoder has reduced the detail for those frames.


Your TV isn't the problem - the macroblocking is in the source signal from KING. But some TVs can make macroblocking look even worse than it really is. I read that some Genesis/Faroudja scaler chips see the sharp edges of the macroblocks and mistakenly try to ENHANCE them.


----------



## tballx

For some unexplained reason my moto 3416 cut off the last 2 minutes of my recording of the hawks game last night.







After I picked myself up off of the floor, I began to think I must not be the only one. Anyone else?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some unexplained reason my moto 3416 cut off the last 2 minutes of my recording of the hawks game last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I picked myself up off of the floor, I began to think I must not be the only one. Anyone else?



The game did last longer than the scheduled time, so perhaps that's it. With sporting events you either need to pad the ending, or record the next show.


----------



## Mike777

I don't think we should lay the blame completely on the multi-casting that King and Kiro do, because PBS channel 9 in Seattle does the same thing, and their main HD picture is good, at least since the upgrade channel 9 did last summer, where they switched from atrocious 1080i multi-casting, to much better 720P multi-casting. I think the culprit is these two stations reducing the bandwidth more than is needed, maybe because of poor equipment.


I was able to compare the Comcast with the OTA and I thought the OTA was slighlty less macroblocked, but not by much.


This compares to very pristine NFL football on ABC, FOX, ESPN, INHD or whoever else is showing the game.


I'm not letting Comcast completely off the hook. I think they overcompress the heck out of some channels, mainly their SD channels. They blame the original source, like FSN, which is terrible, but in my opinion, they make it worse trying to squeeze extra channels into their lineup.


----------



## keithaxis

Is anyone gettting a jerky action or stuttering on the field level shots this morning on KIRO? I think I'll go look on the upstairs dlp and see if it is also doing it...


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think we should lay the blame completely on the multi-casting that King and Kiro do, because PBS channel 9 in Seattle does the same thing, and their main HD picture is good, at least since the upgrade channel 9 did last summer, where they switched from atrocious 1080i multi-casting, to much better 720P multi-casting. I think the culprit is these two stations reducing the bandwidth more than is needed, maybe because of poor equipment.



This was discussed a couple of days ago. It seems that 720P is more multi casting friendly. The 720P channels on KSTW and KMYQ look pretty good, even though they have less bandwidth available.

Unfortunately there's no 1080i station around here that transmits in fully bandwidth (and that shows some sports events). It would be interesting to see, how much macroblocking would be visible there


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think we should lay the blame completely on the multi-casting that King and Kiro do, because PBS channel 9 in Seattle does the same thing, and their main HD picture is good, at least since the upgrade channel 9 did last summer, where they switched from atrocious 1080i multi-casting, to much better 720P multi-casting. I think the culprit is these two stations reducing the bandwidth more than is needed, maybe because of poor equipment.
> 
> 
> I was able to compare the Comcast with the OTA and I thought the OTA was slighlty less macroblocked, but not by much.
> 
> 
> This compares to very pristine NFL football on ABC, FOX, ESPN, INHD or whoever else is showing the game.
> 
> 
> I'm not letting Comcast completely off the hook. I think they overcompress the heck out of some channels, mainly their SD channels. They blame the original source, like FSN, which is terrible, but in my opinion, they make it worse trying to squeeze extra channels into their lineup.



I guess when PBS starts showing NFL games instead of scenery, then we can make a more direct comparison










And whether or not Comcast over-compresses SD channels is irrelevant. Not to mention completely off-topic here in a "Seattle HDTV" thread.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some unexplained reason my moto 3416 cut off the last 2 minutes of my recording of the hawks game last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I picked myself up off of the floor, I began to think I must not be the only one. Anyone else?



I can top this:


I set up a timed CAPDVHS recording session to capture the game from firewire, since I was at the game and not at home. Recording took up 32GB of hard disk. The pregame stuff was gorgeous, but just before kickoff, Comcast's Emergency Broadcast came on, and the cable box switched to ESPNHD after the test. So I ended up with 32GB of some SD program on ESPNHD instead of the game.


Fortunately, I had a backup recording in SD, but analog 5 has a lot of interference on it for some reason and is not really watchable.


Can't they put those EB tests on at 3AM when nobody is watching instead of during the prime sports HD time slot of the week? Either that or fix the box so it returns to the original channel afterwards instead of turning to some random channel.


----------



## newlinux

I was just talking to a comcast service tech on the phone and he swore there was no DCT3416, that the DCT3412 was the latest and greatest. He said he wanted to know where I heard of that because a lot of people have been asking... The comcast reps often have no clue. I mean the replacement fee for not returning the 3416 is on my bill, so it does exist. Good thing I don't need to get it from him. I just thought I'd ask to see what he says... I'm returning a dvr for a regular box. I'll consider paying extra when it works. Mythtv and on-demand will be fine for me.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can top this:
> 
> 
> I set up a timed CAPDVHS recording session to capture the game from firewire, since I was at the game and not at home. Recording took up 32GB of hard disk. The pregame stuff was gorgeous, but just before kickoff, Comcast's Emergency Broadcast came on, and the cable box switched to ESPNHD after the test. So I ended up with 32GB of some SD program on ESPNHD instead of the game.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I had a backup recording in SD, but analog 5 has a lot of interference on it for some reason and is not really watchable.
> 
> 
> Can't they put those EB tests on at 3AM when nobody is watching instead of during the prime sports HD time slot of the week? Either that or fix the box so it returns to the original channel afterwards instead of turning to some random channel.



I have the 6200 box (still waiting for a reliable dvr) and I had no problem with the box changing channels during/after the EB test. Did most people get a channel change? Was it because the EB test was not in HD? Seems a little strange...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just talking to a comcast service tech on the phone and he swore there was no DCT3416.




Yeah, when I got my 3416 and hooked it up, I wasn't getting channels 660 and 661 anymore, UHD and MHD, so I called Comcast to ask why I wasn't getting those channels.....


Suddenly, I felt like I was in the twilight zone or something because the rep I talked to acted like I was insane... "There are no channels on 660 and 661... oh you mean the spanish channels?" " No I mean UHD and MHD. I was getting them fine on my 3412..." he said nope I'm sorry we don't carry those, there are no channels on 660 or 661... I tried to explain over and over that I had been getting those channels before, but he insisted we don't get channels on 660 and 661.


Then he flipped his TV or whatever over to those channels and then I heard "OMG! There are channels! I had no idea we had these channels! Thank you sir for educating me!"


Anyway, we got the channels up and running on my 3416 finally, but it just goes to show you how uninformed some of the Comcast staff is about their service.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some unexplained reason my moto 3416 cut off the last 2 minutes of my recording of the hawks game last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I picked myself up off of the floor, I began to think I must not be the only one. Anyone else?



My 3412 had problems last weekend. I recorded all 4 NFL games. I padded all games with an extra hour. On both days, I noticed a similar problem. About 2 or 2.5 hrs into the first recording the playback would hesitate for several seconds and then jump ahead 30 to 45 minutes. The progress ribbon showed there was something there but I could get it to play. In both cases, it caused me to miss the ends of the first playoff games on both days. Isn't that nice!


How hard can it be to make these DVRs work? I mean, my Tivo never does anything like this to me


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...About 2 or 2.5 hrs into the first recording the playback would hesitate for several seconds and then jump ahead 30 to 45 minutes...
> 
> 
> my Tivo never does anything like this to me



This is usually an indication that the incoming signal was deficient. Since it's digital, it's either there or it isn't. Your TiVo probably hasn't ever had to deal with a flaky digital signal.


----------



## newlinux

It is irritating that they raised the prices on the DVRs and cable service. I guess they do offer more stations (specifically) HD so other than regular inflation they have somewhat of a justification for raising the prices on the service, but on the DVRs? We should get a discount with all the malfunctions they have.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 6200 box (still waiting for a reliable dvr) and I had no problem with the box changing channels during/after the EB test. Did most people get a channel change? Was it because the EB test was not in HD? Seems a little strange...



Mine's a 6412 and it consistently does this. If I'm watching it on 105 and the EB test happens, the channel display shows 105, but the channel is something different. I suspect it just shows what's on the second tuner, but it's only an issue if you're doing unattended firewire recording.


----------



## keithaxis

Can I get some feedback from anyone who has purchased the HD Tivo S3 and hooked it up with Comcast Cable Cards? I have read horror stories and my S3tivo arrives this week. Do I go into Auburn office and ask for 2 CC's or do I need to make an appt with comcast? I would like to pick up the cards on my own if that is possible..


Thanks,


Keith


I figured this question would be ok in this Comcast Seattle thread as I bought this Tivo HD S3 to work with my Comcast Service...


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I get some feedback from anyone who has purchased the HD Tivo S3 and hooked it up with Comcast Cable Cards? I have read horror stories and my S3tivo arrives this week. Do I go into Auburn office and ask for 2 CC's or do I need to make an appt with comcast? I would like to pick up the cards on my own if that is possible..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> I figured this question would be ok in this Comcast Seattle thread as I bought this Tivo HD S3 to work with my Comcast Service...



If you have any experience with cablecards go ahead and pick them up. Even if you don't have experience your probably better off doing it yourself. Last year when I had a cablecard installed on my tv the tech didn't know what to do. After the tech left I figured it out on my own. The only thing these techns know is what their signal meter is showing them.


----------



## drew00001




keithaxis said:


> Can I get some feedback from anyone who has purchased the HD Tivo S3 and hooked it up with Comcast Cable Cards? I have read horror stories and my S3tivo arrives this week. Do I go into Auburn office and ask for 2 CC's or do I need to make an appt with comcast? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would pickup 2 cablecards before the S3 arrives.
> 
> 
> If you already have extended basis, there probably won't be a reason for Comcast to come out. This was the case for me with the first set of cards Comcast gave me. Everything worked great without a Comcast visit (and accompanying $15 charge). I then made the mistake of switching names on my account, and Comcast made me get two new cablecards . . . even after I pleaded for them to give me the same ones. I received the limited basic and digital classic cards with the two new cards, but could not get the digital extended basic channels. Comcast claimed this was because they had to remove a filter because I had a new account. This seemed like BS, especially since I could view the extended basic channels in analog, but I ended up paying for a Comcast visit. They eventually fixed the problem, but I don't think it had anything to do with a filter.
> 
> 
> If you do not already subscribe to extended basic, I would still pickup the cablecards before getting the S3, though I would setup a comcast visit as a safety, so you don't have to wait too long for an appointment.


----------



## Acrobat6

Over the last weekend, I was trying to install cable card but my TV (Sony KDS-R60XBR1) could not acknowledge this card.


A pop up screen showed ERROR 161-1 and ask me to contact Comcast for further instruction.

A SET UP menu showed 2 sub menu. But the one I need to process was grayed out and unable to forward.


I contacted a tech at Comcast but he could not do anything since screen did not next step.


I would very much appreciated if anyone be able to tell me how to complete installation.

I already returned the card I had.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 3412 had problems last weekend. I recorded all 4 NFL games. I padded all games with an extra hour. On both days, I noticed a similar problem. About 2 or 2.5 hrs into the first recording the playback would hesitate for several seconds and then jump ahead 30 to 45 minutes. The progress ribbon showed there was something there but I could get it to play. In both cases, it caused me to miss the ends of the first playoff games on both days. Isn't that nice!
> 
> 
> How hard can it be to make these DVRs work? I mean, my Tivo never does anything like this to me



You know how Tivo's can decide what programs you should watch? Well Moto boxes just decide that certain portions of NFL playoff games just shouldn't be watched!










This is exactly why I have not yet "upgraded" to a dvr box - I couldn't stand the aggravation after using Tivo for several years.


----------



## macvicar39

the guide calls for nfl network replays and all we get are the inhd logo for hours


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acrobat6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the last weekend, I was trying to install cable card but my TV (Sony KDS-R60XBR1) could not acknowledge this card.
> 
> 
> A pop up screen showed ERROR 161-1 and ask me to contact Comcast for further instruction.
> 
> A SET UP menu showed 2 sub menu. But the one I need to process was grayed out and unable to forward.
> 
> 
> I contacted a tech at Comcast but he could not do anything since screen did not next step.
> 
> 
> I would very much appreciated if anyone be able to tell me how to complete installation.
> 
> I already returned the card I had.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Do a channel scan before you install the C.C.


----------



## lentiman

I did my own S3 install: easy as pie. I'm in Kent, so I also pick up CC's at the Auburn office. They were very nice and didn't blink an eye. No charges. Just follow the instructions that come with the TiVo. The comcast tech support people on the phone that do the activation know the drill also and knew exactly what to do. PM me if you have any specific questions. Also: the S3 TiVo absolutely rocks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I get some feedback from anyone who has purchased the HD Tivo S3 and hooked it up with Comcast Cable Cards? I have read horror stories and my S3tivo arrives this week. Do I go into Auburn office and ask for 2 CC's or do I need to make an appt with comcast? I would like to pick up the cards on my own if that is possible..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> I figured this question would be ok in this Comcast Seattle thread as I bought this Tivo HD S3 to work with my Comcast Service...


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macvicar39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the guide calls for nfl network replays and all we get are the inhd logo for hours




Yeah, this pissed me off. I wanted to record the Hawks/Cowboys game on NFL Replay because my DVR screwed up recording it live.


----------



## jimre

Interesting article - apparently starting this July 1, Comcast will no longer be able to offer the "integrated" set-top boxes we currently have. Comcast had asked for a delay, but the FCC overruled them yesterday. All new set-top boxes will have to use either a Cablecard or some type of standardized downloadable security module - something that puts Comcast boxes & 3rd-part boxes on a even footing:

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070111-8599.html 


I bet Comcast's support for Cablecards gets a lot better when this happens


----------



## sharding

I'm watching KOMO news right now, and the audio seems wrong. Way too much of it is coming from the rear channels. Is anyone else seeing that, or is something wrong with my system?


----------



## Slev

has anyone else been having problems with KOMO-HD over unencrypted QAM (channel 82-4) ? My picture has a ton of "glotches all over the screen with audio cutting in and out". Sometimes the picture blanks. I was thinking maybe it was signal strength, but nothing has changed with my setup and I haven't had problems since I moved here a year ago.


Would like to hear if it's just me or if everyone else is having this problem too.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone else been having problems with KOMO-HD over unencrypted QAM (channel 82-4) ? My picture has a ton of "glotches all over the screen with audio cutting in and out". Sometimes the picture blanks. I was thinking maybe it was signal strength, but nothing has changed with my setup and I haven't had problems since I moved here a year ago.
> 
> 
> Would like to hear if it's just me or if everyone else is having this problem too.



errr and by "glotches" i mean "glitches"


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone else been having problems with KOMO-HD over unencrypted QAM (channel 82-4) ? My picture has a ton of "glotches all over the screen with audio cutting in and out". Sometimes the picture blanks. I was thinking maybe it was signal strength, but nothing has changed with my setup and I haven't had problems since I moved here a year ago.
> 
> 
> Would like to hear if it's just me or if everyone else is having this problem too.



I get KOMO on QAM fine.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching KOMO news right now, and the audio seems wrong. Way too much of it is coming from the rear channels. Is anyone else seeing that, or is something wrong with my system?



I've been watching on Comcast 104 and hear the same thing. They switched to ABC at 5:30 and the (mono) audio was fine. Back to local and back to audio problems.


----------



## sharding

Ugly Betty was in SD for the beginning of the show last night too. Lots of KOMO problems yesterday...


----------



## hotpebre

I'm trying to get QAM tunning to work on Seattle Comcast, using Mac and the Miglia MiniTV HD hardware and EyeTV software. I can get ATSC tunning without problem to most of the local stations, but over my limited cable subscription, which per posts on this thread should support a myriad of channels, i get very little. When doing the "auto-tune" with the software to the digital QAM frequencies the results come back with a couple of hundred stations, all of them in the 100+ range. I can't get the device to see the 70-90 channels where apparently the unencrypted local HD channels live on comcast signal?


Anyone have experience with this configuration?


Does anyone have an explicit list of the actual frequencies that are equivalent to say, channel 80-1? The software has a "manual" mode for finding channels, but it requires some explicit frequency inputs and I don't know where to start there...


Over the air ATSC might be my ticket, but depending on where I put the indoor rabit ears i'm getting different channels, having particular hard time getting 13-1 for fox.


?


----------



## sl1974

Heard Music Choice channels will be encrypted later this month. You will need to have a digital package (Enhanced cable or higher, and a set top box or cable card) to receive, so no more music for basic or limited only. The FM stations will still be available either way.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotpebre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get QAM tunning to work on Seattle Comcast, using Mac and the Miglia MiniTV HD hardware and EyeTV software. I can get ATSC tunning without problem to most of the local stations, but over my limited cable subscription, which per posts on this thread should support a myriad of channels, i get very little. When doing the "auto-tune" with the software to the digital QAM frequencies the results come back with a couple of hundred stations, all of them in the 100+ range. I can't get the device to see the 70-90 channels where apparently the unencrypted local HD channels live on comcast signal?
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with this configuration?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an explicit list of the actual frequencies that are equivalent to say, channel 80-1? The software has a "manual" mode for finding channels, but it requires some explicit frequency inputs and I don't know where to start there...
> 
> 
> Over the air ATSC might be my ticket, but depending on where I put the indoor rabit ears i'm getting different channels, having particular hard time getting 13-1 for fox.
> 
> 
> ?



I posted my QAM mapping a page or two back, in an attachment.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotpebre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get QAM tunning to work on Seattle Comcast, using Mac and the Miglia MiniTV HD hardware and EyeTV software. I can get ATSC tunning without problem to most of the local stations, but over my limited cable subscription, which per posts on this thread should support a myriad of channels, i get very little. When doing the "auto-tune" with the software to the digital QAM frequencies the results come back with a couple of hundred stations, all of them in the 100+ range. I can't get the device to see the 70-90 channels where apparently the unencrypted local HD channels live on comcast signal?
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with this configuration?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an explicit list of the actual frequencies that are equivalent to say, channel 80-1? The software has a "manual" mode for finding channels, but it requires some explicit frequency inputs and I don't know where to start there...
> 
> 
> Over the air ATSC might be my ticket, but depending on where I put the indoor rabit ears i'm getting different channels, having particular hard time getting 13-1 for fox.
> 
> 
> ?



As mentioned, the channel assignments have been posted recently (a few times within the past month or two).


Don't expect much of use other than the HD locals and NW Cable News.


----------



## icsa

Hi everyone,


I'm on Limited Basic Cable - Seattle Comcast and I'm in Woodinville, WA.

I'm not able to catch the signal for KMYQDT (110) or KMYQDT The Tube (116) with my ATSC tuner box. All the rest of the channels are working fine.


From earlier posts on this thread, I read that these channels should be found at 96-1 and 96-2 respectively. Unfortunately, I'm picking 0% signal at 96, even with an additional signal amplifier. Do I miss something?


Are you receiving a good signal for KMYQDT? On what channel? I assume I should receive it on my Limited Basic - but I'm not sure anymore.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## newlinux

I don't get 110 or 116 via QAM either, at least not last I scanned in December.


Via ATSC (are you using QAM or ATSC? the channel numbers you sent are QAM, but you said ATSC) the channels are 22.1 and 22.2


----------



## icsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get 110 or 116 via QAM either, at least not last I scanned in December.
> 
> 
> Via ATSC (are you using QAM or ATSC? the channel numbers you sent are QAM, but you said ATSC) the channels are 22.1 and 22.2



Sorry, I'm new to these terms - I'm using QAM.


Are we supposed to get these channels with Basic Cable? Should I complain to Comcast about poor reception? I don't get the fact that the signal is simply non-existent instead of just poor.


----------



## wareagle

I use the 3416 rather than QAM, but I've also had problems with 110 and 116, and have been able to get them only by tightening the cable connector. They're 64 QAM rather than 256, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icsa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to these terms - I'm using QAM.
> 
> 
> Are we supposed to get these channels with Basic Cable? Should I complain to Comcast about poor reception? I don't get the fact that the signal is simply non-existent instead of just poor.



Actually you mentioned you are receiving "Limited Basic Cable" which might be your problem right there. There may be a filter on the line. With full basic cable (limited cuts out at around Channel 30 if I remember correctly, ESPN, and does not pick up again until 74) you would get all the unencrypted QAM channels too, unless I misunderstood something.


----------



## icsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually you mentioned you are receiving "Limited Basic Cable" which might be your problem right there. There may be a filter on the line. With full basic cable (limited cuts out at around Channel 30 if I remember correctly, ESPN, and does not pick up again until 74) you would get all the unencrypted QAM channels too, unless I misunderstood something.



Indeed, I am receiving the Limited Basic Service. But I was going with these 2 assumptions:

1. Comcast is supposed to send unencrypted HD feeds for HDTV broadcast stations

2. KMYQ is a local broadcast station

Thus I should receive KMYQ in HD (channel 110). Am I correct in my assumptions? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## PeggyD

When I had Comcast just for internet (no cable TV service), I found I could get all of the channels in the QAM list, so I doubt that it's because you have limited basic. I didn't know about QAM when I had limited basic so I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icsa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, I am receiving the Limited Basic Service. But I was going with these 2 assumptions:
> 
> 1. Comcast is supposed to send unencrypted HD feeds for HDTV broadcast stations
> 
> 2. KMYQ is a local broadcast station
> 
> Thus I should receive KMYQ in HD (channel 110). Am I correct in my assumptions? Thanks for your replies.



Actually the QAM channel for KMYQ might be 110, I am accessing the unencrypted channels through a Samsung DTB-H260F set top box and my channels show up at 81.2...YMMV.


----------



## JamesMH

The main QAM channels that I get on limited cable here are:


ABC KOMO 4-1 (TV remaps, not sure what the real channel # is)

FOX KCPQ 13-1 (remap)

CBS KIRO 86-2

NBC KING 83-1

??? KONG 83-2

PBS KCTS 9-5 (remap)

MYQ KMYQ 96-1

CW KSTW 11-1 (remap)


----------



## bobade

What's with KIRO? I'm in Edmonds, trying to watch Colts-Pats game on 86-2, which has been KIRO-HD in the past but now has no programming. What's going on?


Bob


----------



## drew00001

A friend just asked me why they are not getting the local HD channels. She has a VIZIO (she claims is HD) and is using a cable box connected via Coax. I have never used a Comcast cable box, and could give her only general advice. I told her try (1) using HDMI cable, and (2) check the output on cable box . . . maybe it's set for 1080i, when her TV only supports 720P (or maybe the TV is not HD). Are there other possibile solutions? Please let me know.


----------



## wareagle

You don't need an HD TV to get the local HD channels, but your cable box does need to have an HD tuner. What is the model number of the cable box she has?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend just asked me why they are not getting the local HD channels. She has a VIZIO (she claims is HD) and is using a cable box connected via Coax. I have never used a Comcast cable box, and could give her only general advice. I told her try (1) using HDMI cable, and (2) check the output on cable box . . . maybe it's set for 1080i, when her TV only supports 720P (or maybe the TV is not HD). Are there other possibile solutions? Please let me know.



Does she know to look for Comcast channels 104-115???


----------



## Budget_HT

My sister in law in Kent called last night to see if I knew where some of her HDTV channels had moved to (in the Comcast native QAM lineup). She is using a Samsung 451 external QAM HD tuner.


I told her to rescan to see if she could find them. I did not hear back from her, so I don't know the outcome.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does she know to look for Comcast channels 104-115???



I told her to look for these channels. She says she gets sound but no picture. I had assumed this meant her cable box was HD compatable (and there is a setup issue). I asked her to get me her cable box number. She won't be able to do such until tonight.


----------



## pav707

Sounds like she doesn't have an HD cable box. When I had a DCT-2000 there was audio but no video on HD channels.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend just asked me why they are not getting the local HD channels. She has a VIZIO (she claims is HD) and is using a cable box connected via Coax. I have never used a Comcast cable box, and could give her only general advice. I told her try (1) using HDMI cable, and (2) check the output on cable box . . . maybe it's set for 1080i, when her TV only supports 720P (or maybe the TV is not HD). Are there other possibile solutions? Please let me know.



If she is using a set top box from Comcast, a coax connection from the box to the set will not carry HD. You have to use component or DVI or HDMI from the box to the TV to get HD.


Or, you can skip the box altogether and plug the digital cable directly into the set, provided it has a QAM tuner.


If the set is HD, it won't matter whether the output of the box is 1080i or 720p or something else. The set will convert the signal to its native resolution. That's a requirement for any commercially available set.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...You have to use component or DVI or HDMI from the box to the TV to get HD...



Any output from the tuner of an HD box (even s-video or composite) will provide the HD channel picture to a VCR or any TV. It won't be HD without using the proper output to an HD TV, but you will be able to see the video.


----------



## ericjut

It looks like KBCB (channel 14 / QAM80.10 - International channel) just bit the dust.







It's now rebroadcasting ShopNBC. Their website also confirms it ( www.kbcbtv.com ), but has no more information otherwise.


I know this may not have a lot of interest here, especially that their image quality was awful, but it was the only international channel that was available on the limited package (the only other one that I know of, AZN - channel 70, is blocked by the filter) and my visiting in-laws will sorely miss it.


Anybody has any information about what happened in this case? I always feel it's a shame when a diversity channel is being pulled off and replaced by yet another all-day-commercial one.


-eric


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like KBCB (channel 14 / QAM80.10 - International channel) just bit the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now rebroadcasting ShopNBC. Their website also confirms it ( www.kbcbtv.com ), but has no more information otherwise.
> 
> 
> I know this may not have a lot of interest here, especially that their image quality was awful, but it was the only international channel that was available on the limited package (the only other one that I know of, AZN - channel 70, is blocked by the filter) and my visiting in-laws will sorely miss it.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any information about what happened in this case? I always feel it's a shame when a diversity channel is being pulled off and replaced by yet another all-day-commercial one.
> 
> 
> -eric



If KBCB's demise means that Comcast gets to remove one more analog station from its line-up, creating space for two more HDTV channels, I'm a happy guy.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like KBCB (channel 14 / QAM80.10 - International channel) just bit the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now rebroadcasting ShopNBC. Their website also confirms it ( www.kbcbtv.com ), but has no more information otherwise.
> 
> 
> I know this may not have a lot of interest here, especially that their image quality was awful, but it was the only international channel that was available on the limited package (the only other one that I know of, AZN - channel 70, is blocked by the filter) and my visiting in-laws will sorely miss it.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any information about what happened in this case? I always feel it's a shame when a diversity channel is being pulled off and replaced by yet another all-day-commercial one.
> 
> 
> -eric



Time to spring for a bigger package. How much is the int'l package?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If KBCB's demise means that Comcast gets to remove one more analog station from its line-up, creating space for two more HDTV channels, I'm a happy guy.



Same here -- but not if it means just replacing it with something called ShopNBC which still uses the bandwidth.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here -- but not if it means just replacing it with something called ShopNBC which still uses the bandwidth.



Did ShopNBC move from another channel? Or is it new? The original post says that it is being "rebroadcasted." I deleted all of the shopping channels, so I don't have a clue.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did ShopNBC move from another channel? Or is it new? The original post says that it is being "rebroadcasted." I deleted all of the shopping channels, so I don't have a clue.



I don't see ShopNBC in the list of channels, so I think "rebroadcasted" just refers to the source of the junky programming that KBCB now broadcasts, and not a duplication of a channel we're already suffering with.


----------



## elpanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend just asked me why they are not getting the local HD channels. She has a VIZIO (she claims is HD) and is using a cable box connected via Coax. I have never used a Comcast cable box, and could give her only general advice. I told her try (1) using HDMI cable, and (2) check the output on cable box . . . maybe it's set for 1080i, when her TV only supports 720P (or maybe the TV is not HD). Are there other possibile solutions? Please let me know.



I have a Vizio GV42l. It has built-in QAM and ATSC tuners. When I plug my coax directly into it, I get several digital stations, but none of the HD channels. I'm on basic cable, not limited. Anybody know if this is a problem with the Vizio?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like KBCB (channel 14 / QAM80.10 - International channel) just bit the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now rebroadcasting ShopNBC. Their website also confirms it ( www.kbcbtv.com ), but has no more information otherwise.
> 
> 
> I know this may not have a lot of interest here, especially that their image quality was awful, but it was the only international channel that was available on the limited package (the only other one that I know of, AZN - channel 70, is blocked by the filter) and my visiting in-laws will sorely miss it.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any information about what happened in this case? I always feel it's a shame when a diversity channel is being pulled off and replaced by yet another all-day-commercial one.
> 
> 
> -eric



Looks like Music Choice is history too!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like Music Choice is history too!



It's still there for me. They said they were changing the packages it was included in, so perhaps yours lost it.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's still there for me. They said they were changing the packages it was included in, so perhaps yours lost it.



Meant: for those of us accessing it through unencrypted QAM channels.


----------



## ErikU

I have done a few scans with my HTPC QAM card and seem to get all the HD locals except for KOMO. Does anyone know where it is (unmapped channel#)? Even better would be the specifics on the frequency that I could dial in.


Also, is there a CURRENT QAM list floating around?


-Thanks!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Meant: for those of us accessing it through unencrypted QAM channels.



They must've encrypted them when they changed the package access.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErikU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have done a few scans with my HTPC QAM card and seem to get all the HD locals except for KOMO. Does anyone know where it is (unmapped channel#)? Even better would be the specifics on the frequency that I could dial in.
> 
> 
> Also, is there a CURRENT QAM list floating around?
> 
> 
> -Thanks!



Here's a posting of a recent QAM list:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post9375715 


I don't have QAM, but a friend who does says he can no longer find KIRO-HD. He last saw it on 86.2 -- anyone know where it is now? (He'd like to find it before the Super Bowl!)


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a posting of a recent QAM list:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post9375715
> 
> 
> I don't have QAM, but a friend who does says he can no longer find KIRO-HD. He last saw it on 86.2 -- anyone know where it is now? (He'd like to find it before the Super Bowl!)



Its still there..watching Letterman right now through a Samsung set top box!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elpanda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Vizio GV42l. It has built-in QAM and ATSC tuners. When I plug my coax directly into it, I get several digital stations, but none of the HD channels. I'm on basic cable, not limited. Anybody know if this is a problem with the Vizio?



Do you use a cable box?


----------



## ekote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elpanda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Vizio GV42l. It has built-in QAM and ATSC tuners. When I plug my coax directly into it, I get several digital stations, but none of the HD channels. I'm on basic cable, not limited. Anybody know if this is a problem with the Vizio?



I just bought a 32" Spectre Komodo with QAM/ATSC tuners as well and I can't seem to get anything beyond channels 2-13. My old Samsung 1080i crt was able to at least get 2-99.

Any ideas?

Basic cable here as well.


----------



## ekote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a 32" Spectre Komodo with QAM/ATSC tuners as well and I can't seem to get anything beyond channels 2-13. My old Samsung 1080i crt was able to at least get 2-99.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Basic cable here as well.



Nm. It looks I just needed to switch from 'Air' to 'Cable' for the coax.


----------



## elpanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you use a cable box?



No cable box. Doesn't comcast have to send local broadcast stations unscrambled? Maybe I've got it all wrong. One thing to add, I do remember at least one channel where I heard sound but no picture. I had switched from wide to normal viewing mode while skipping through the digital channels. Would that affect it?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elpanda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No cable box. Doesn't comcast have to send local broadcast stations unscrambled? Maybe I've got it all wrong. One thing to add, I do remember at least one channel where I heard sound but no picture. I had switched from wide to normal viewing mode while skipping through the digital channels. Would that affect it?



Yes, Comcast does broadcast local HD channels unscrabbled. Sorry I can't otherwise be of any help. I originally wrote about a friend's VIZIO TV that was connected through a cable box via coax. Our problems may be a quirk with VIZIO TVs . . . or merely a setup issue. I advised my friend to try an HDMI cable, which isn't an option for you w/out a cable box. I'll go play with her setup if this doesn't work. Unfortunately, I have no other experience with VIZIO TVs.


----------



## t0adman

Anyone happen to know where I can check the list of FSN games that will be shown in HD on INHD (664 for me)? Do we get to see any Husky hoops in HD this year?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone happen to know where I can check the list of FSN games that will be shown in HD on INHD (664 for me)? Do we get to see any Husky hoops in HD this year?



The URL is posted several pages back. Last I saw, it was only updated through the end of November with Sonics games. I stopped checking there when FSN did not update the schedules in December.


There have already been a few Husky games on 664. Sometime the HD games are delayed, so you have to check back.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heard Music Choice channels will be encrypted later this month. You will need to have a digital package (Enhanced cable or higher, and a set top box or cable card) to receive, so no more music for basic or limited only. The FM stations will still be available either way.



I think that this just happened: my LG, this afternoon, suddenly reports everything on 118 and 119 "Audio Only/Scrambled"


Here's an update of the QAM list with the updates I'd originally posted yesterday rolled-up:


* Added over-the-air channel numbers to local stations

* Changed affiliations for minor local stations (KBCB, KHCV, KUNS)

* Removed DMX and Music Choice stations

* Cleaned up readability


----------



## elpanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Comcast does broadcast local HD channels unscrabbled. Sorry I can't otherwise be of any help. I originally wrote about a friend's VIZIO TV that was connected through a cable box via coax. Our problems may be a quirk with VIZIO TVs . . . or merely a setup issue. I advised my friend to try an HDMI cable, which isn't an option for you w/out a cable box. I'll go play with her setup if this doesn't work. Unfortunately, I have no other experience with VIZIO TVs.



I found the HD channels. WOW. I wasn't too happy with this tv until I turned on KCTS HD.

So, one more question: I only have 1 cable outlet, and that's got a splitter going to my Tivo and internet. Can I just add another splitter to the tivo end (i.e. splitter at outlet going to modem and tv, then splitter at tv for HD and tivo) or is that going to degrade the signal too much? I know, just go buy a splitter, but if someone knows I can save a couple bucks.


----------



## Mike777

I've used plenty of cheap three or four way splitters and they worked fine, provided you use good screw in cables and none of the cables are bad.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like KBCB (channel 14 / QAM80.10 - International channel) just bit the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now rebroadcasting ShopNBC. Their website also confirms it ( www.kbcbtv.com ), but has no more information otherwise.
> 
> 
> I know this may not have a lot of interest here, especially that their image quality was awful, but it was the only international channel that was available on the limited package (the only other one that I know of, AZN - channel 70, is blocked by the filter) and my visiting in-laws will sorely miss it.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any information about what happened in this case? I always feel it's a shame when a diversity channel is being pulled off and replaced by yet another all-day-commercial one.
> 
> 
> -eric



I don't have any inside information, but this big shuffle all started with the loss of Comcast analog channel 98 (Univision). Univision went shopping and ended up with KWOG (OTA analog 51, Comcast analog 28 or 29), which had been a ShopNBC affiliate. They changed their callsign to KUNS (UNivision Seattle) last year in preparation. This sent ShopNBC shopping, which ended up on KBCB (OTA analog 26, Comcast analog 14). WorldVision was left standing when the music ended.


As I recall, something similar happened when Comcast lost analog channel 96 (Jewelry Television). This moved to KHCV (OTA digital 45-1, Comcast analog channel 15). Can't remember what was on KHCV before that. I seem to recall it was [email protected] but I could be wrong.


When we lost Comcast analog channel 74, it just moved to the digital package.


On a HDTV reception forum, all of this is good news because it means more digital channels. But if you are paying for analog cable only, you have lost 3 channels in the past six months.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elpanda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found the HD channels. WOW. I wasn't too happy with this tv until I turned on KCTS HD.
> 
> So, one more question: I only have 1 cable outlet, and that's got a splitter going to my Tivo and internet. Can I just add another splitter to the tivo end (i.e. splitter at outlet going to modem and tv, then splitter at tv for HD and tivo) or is that going to degrade the signal too much? I know, just go buy a splitter, but if someone knows I can save a couple bucks.



It never hurts to give it a try.


----------



## ErikU

Does anyone have a list of the comcast QAM frequencies (at least for the locals)? Not looking for just the channel numbers, but the transports.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErikU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the comcast QAM frequencies (at least for the locals)? Not looking for just the channel numbers, but the transports.



The channel numbers are in this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9595306 


The corresponding frequencies are no different than the standard cable (analog) frequencies for those transport channels. They are available all over the internet. Here is an example:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_A...on_frequencies 


For their own cable boxes, Comcast maps these "QAM" transport subchannel numbers to whatever logical channel numbers Comcast chooses, such as the 100 series for HD channels.


----------



## happybelly

The Sonics game isn't in HD tonight for me.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Sonics game isn't in HD tonight for me.



I started watching around 8 and the game is in HD


----------



## r_e_l

i just looked at the comcast "email"/ messages they sent to my box after not looking it for some time now and it appears that number of changes to the lineup are coming Feb 20.


anyone knows the details of the full set of changes?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just looked at the comcast "email"/ messages they sent to my box after not looking it for some time now and it appears that number of changes to the lineup are coming Feb 20.
> 
> 
> anyone knows the details of the full set of changes?



Hopefully, new HD channels, less analog channels, and a continued cycle of this pattern.


----------



## Weil

The new Comcast channels according to my messages are separate digital channels for Video on Demand by subject such as FearNet and Classified Ads (for cars/houses/Nigerian bank accounts)

sam


----------



## wareagle

CANAL 52 (603) removed from Dig. Classic; remains on Comcast en Espanol.


Movies-On-Demand (800) direct tune added to that folder in OnDemand.


FEARnet On Demand (166) direct tune added.


SOAPnet (158) added.


Searthlight (888), Automotive (889), NW Living (890), & Real Estate (891) direct tune added.


Adult-On-Demand (846) direct tune added.


Pay-Per-View channels 804-807 removed (this seems to be the only bandwidth gain).


----------



## gdeep

Comcast Seattle need to hurry up and add National Geo and A&E HD.


----------



## zachcarter

I hope they save some bandwidth for the SciFi-HD and USA-HD channels that were announced earlier this month.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope they save some bandwidth for the SciFi-HD and USA-HD channels that were announced earlier this month.



What? I didn't see the announcement. Was this a Comcast announcement for our Area? Or were these announcement by SciFi and USA of HD availability?


----------



## wareagle

SciFi-HD & USA-HD: I thought that's what UHD was.


----------



## zachcarter

See the thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=784284 


"USA Network, Sci Fi Channel, TBS, Cartoon Network, CNN and other channels are readying to launch simulcast high-definition networks by the end of the year."


----------



## zachcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SciFi-HD & USA-HD: I thought that's what UHD was.



There is lots of HD content on those two channels that is not broadcast on UHD, including Eureka, Stargate SG1, Dresden Files, 4400, Dead Zone, and later seasons of Monk.


Also, Battlestar Galactica is aired on UHD many months after the SciFi broadcast.


If you ask my opinion, I would rather have UHD get remade into a SciFi-HD simulcast, commercials and all.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "USA Network, Sci Fi Channel, TBS, Cartoon Network, CNN and other channels are readying to launch simulcast high-definition networks by the end of the year."



I think I can get along fine without most of those, since I don't tend to watch the SD versions.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "USA Network, Sci Fi Channel, TBS, Cartoon Network, CNN and other channels are readying to launch simulcast high-definition networks by the end of the year."



I already see Cartoon Network showing up under HD on demand. This might be good sign for Cartoon Network HD.


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CANAL 52 (603) removed from Dig. Classic; remains on Comcast en Espanol.
> 
> 
> Movies-On-Demand (800) direct tune added to that folder in OnDemand.
> 
> 
> FEARnet On Demand (166) direct tune added.
> 
> 
> SOAPnet (158) added.
> 
> 
> Searthlight (888), Automotive (889), NW Living (890), & Real Estate (891) direct tune added.
> 
> 
> Adult-On-Demand (846) direct tune added.
> 
> 
> Pay-Per-View channels 804-807 removed (this seems to be the only bandwidth gain).




what does direct tune means? what is the other type of on demand? trying to figure out if this is really a change or this is just "semantics" or just channels moving around


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_e_l* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what does direct tune means? what is the other type of on demand? trying to figure out if this is really a change or this is just "semantics" or just channels moving around



The normal means of accessing the OnDemand material is to use the OnDemand button or channel 1 to go to the OnDemand menu, then wade through that menu until you find what you want. With this change, you will be able to access certain types of OnDemand programs more directly; for example, selecting 891 will take you to the Real Estate menu. It should just supplement the previous method, rather than replace it. Just a shortcut.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you ask my opinion, I would rather have UHD get remade into a SciFi-HD simulcast, commercials and all.



DING, DING, DING, we have a winner!!! Comcast, are you listening?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is lots of HD content on those two channels that is not broadcast on UHD, including Eureka, Stargate SG1, Dresden Files, 4400, Dead Zone, and later seasons of Monk.
> 
> 
> Also, Battlestar Galactica is aired on UHD many months after the SciFi broadcast.
> 
> 
> If you ask my opinion, I would rather have UHD get remade into a SciFi-HD simulcast, commercials and all.



I agree . . . UHD was a bit of a buzz kill. The SciFi channel has better HD content available, though I only watch Battlestar.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The normal means of accessing the OnDemand material is to use the OnDemand button or channel 1 to go to the OnDemand menu, then wade through that menu until you find what you want. With this change, you will be able to access certain types of OnDemand programs more directly; for example, selecting 891 will take you to the Real Estate menu. It should just supplement the previous method, rather than replace it. Just a shortcut.



This Direct Tune would not allow accessing OnDemand programs for us folks using cablecards instead of STB's, would it?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This Direct Tune would not allow accessing OnDemand programs for us folks using cablecards instead of STB's, would it?



I wouldn't think so. You still won't have two-way communication.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This Direct Tune would not allow accessing OnDemand programs for us folks using cablecards instead of STB's, would it?



Seems unlikely because of the menus, but would be nice. At best, I expect we'd have to call in like we do for PPV.


----------



## tballx

No one here interested in Food TV in HD at all? Kind of surprised.


----------



## Reference

I definitely am but I've pretty much given up on the idea of having any kind of say-so when it comes to Comcast programming.


----------



## arf1410

Does Food HD actually exist?


----------



## boykster

I'd like to see Food TV in HD....


----------



## wareagle

I'd love to see Formula 1 in HD, but if SpeedTV ever went HD I'm afraid all we'd get would be NASCAR.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Food TV in HD....



It's out there, Comcast just hasn't added it yet.


----------



## gdeep

My prediction is that comcast will add many hd channels this year to compete with Directv (adding 100 hd channels).


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My prediction is that comcast will add many hd channels this year to compete with Directv (adding 100 hd channels).



Yes, they will add all of the home shopping and religious channels in HD to get their count up to a respectable number. sam


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, they will add all of the home shopping and religious channels in HD to get their count up to a respectable number. sam



I'm totally looking forward to PopeHD.


----------



## colleycol

Guys,


Whats the deal with the white screen on INHD on comcast. I get every other channel but this HD channel. (Is it because of NFL network?)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Whats the deal with the white screen on INHD on comcast. I get every other channel but this HD channel. (Is it because of NFL network?)



Looks fine to me (664 -- London Live).


----------



## travis.js

Channels I want to go to HD

Military Channel 274

Speed 33

Spike 57

Comedy Central 60

History Channel 37


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My prediction is that comcast will add many hd channels this year to compete with Directv (adding 100 hd channels).



I take my prediction back









http://www.tvpredictions.com/burke020107.htm


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channels I want to go to HD
> 
> Military Channel 274
> 
> Speed 33
> 
> Spike 57
> 
> Comedy Central 60
> 
> History Channel 37



What makes me kind of mad is they added the digital Golf HD channel, and yet the vast majority of video on this channel is in fact SD, albeit good quality digital. It bothers me that Comcast pretends like this is a HD station when it actually shows very little HD.


I would like to see CNN or MSNBC in full HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What makes me kind of mad is they added the digital Golf HD channel, and yet the vast majority of video on this channel is in fact SD, albeit good quality digital. It bothers me that Comcast pretends like this is a HD station when it actually shows very little HD.
> 
> 
> I would like to see CNN or MSNBC in full HD.



It also shows very little golf. In the evenings it seems to be some kind of outdoors/hunting channel instead.


----------



## Rico66

That's basically the same with many (most) of these niche channels. Even though they create HD channels, most of the content on these 'HD' channels is SD only. Waste of bandwidth ...


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have any inside information, but this big shuffle all started with the loss of Comcast analog channel 98 (Univision). Univision went shopping and ended up with KWOG (OTA analog 51, Comcast analog 28 or 29), which had been a ShopNBC affiliate. They changed their callsign to KUNS (UNivision Seattle) last year in preparation. This sent ShopNBC shopping, which ended up on KBCB (OTA analog 26, Comcast analog 14). WorldVision was left standing when the music ended.
> 
> 
> As I recall, something similar happened when Comcast lost analog channel 96 (Jewelry Television). This moved to KHCV (OTA digital 45-1, Comcast analog channel 15). Can't remember what was on KHCV before that. I seem to recall it was [email protected] but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> When we lost Comcast analog channel 74, it just moved to the digital package.
> 
> 
> On a HDTV reception forum, all of this is good news because it means more digital channels. But if you are paying for analog cable only, you have lost 3 channels in the past six months.



Thanks for the details zyland.


One thing that annoys me is that I'm actually getting 2 full simulcast of ShopNBC on QAM right now (80.7 and 80.10), which means that we got no bandwidth from the loss of this channel. One would wonder why NBC would pay for their shopping network to be on 2 separate channels... One would also wonder who is actually watching either of them.










-eric


----------



## t0adman

Right now I've got the Sonics game in HD on INHD (664) and ESPNHD (174). Anyone know if this is the same strength on each channel? Which do you think looks better? Certainly Colabro is better on the INHD feed but is ESPNHD better image quality?


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I've got the Sonics game in HD on INHD (664) and ESPNHD (174). Anyone know if this is the same strength on each channel? Which do you think looks better? Certainly Colabro is better on the INHD feed but is ESPNHD better image quality?



I agree with you, I'm noticing more blocking on 664 (FOX NW HD), then on ESPNHD 173.


Colabro is a better announcer, but the video is nicer on ESPN HD, so I give the nod to ESPN HD.


----------



## greenstork

Can anyone by chance tell me the address of the Comcast Store in North Seattle, or direct me to a link on the Comcast website?


Are they open on Saturday does anyone know?


I have to change out a couple of CableCARDs.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I've got the Sonics game in HD on INHD (664) and ESPNHD (174). Anyone know if this is the same strength on each channel? Which do you think looks better? Certainly Colabro is better on the INHD feed but is ESPNHD better image quality?



I didn't watch the game, but 720p is generally considered better for sports, which is what ESPNHD broadcasts in (INHD is 1080i). I also find ESPNHD generally has better sound than other HD sports broadcasts.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone by chance tell me the address of the Comcast Store in North Seattle, or direct me to a link on the Comcast website?
> 
> 
> Are they open on Saturday does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I have to change out a couple of CableCARDs.



Center Name: Comcast Cable Store North Seattle

Address: 1140 North 94th Street

Seattle WA 98103

Phone Number: 877-824-2288

Hours: Monday thru Friday 8am to 7pm Saturday 9am to 5pm Sunday - CLOSED

Notes: Located in King County. This is a full service location. Payments accepted posted to account immediately equipment issued or exchanged, purchase cable supplies, pick up rate cards, channel lineup card

Services Available

Payments Accepted for Line Of Business: Digital Telephony Service, Comcast High Speed Internet, Video

Payment Types Accepted: Check, MasterCard, Visa, Cash, Discover, American Express

Self Installation Kits Available: Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Converter, Digital Video Recorder

Returned Equipment Accepted: Modem, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, High Definition Converter, Analog Converter, Digital Converter

Equipment Exchanged: Digital Video Recorder, Modem, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter


----------



## greenstork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Center Name: Comcast Cable Store North Seattle
> 
> Address: 1140 North 94th Street
> 
> Seattle WA 98103
> 
> Phone Number: 877-824-2288
> 
> Hours: Monday thru Friday 8am to 7pm Saturday 9am to 5pm Sunday - CLOSED
> 
> Notes: Located in King County. This is a full service location. Payments accepted posted to account immediately equipment issued or exchanged, purchase cable supplies, pick up rate cards, channel lineup card
> 
> Services Available
> 
> Payments Accepted for Line Of Business: Digital Telephony Service, Comcast High Speed Internet, Video
> 
> Payment Types Accepted: Check, MasterCard, Visa, Cash, Discover, American Express
> 
> Self Installation Kits Available: Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Converter, Digital Video Recorder
> 
> Returned Equipment Accepted: Modem, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, High Definition Converter, Analog Converter, Digital Converter
> 
> Equipment Exchanged: Digital Video Recorder, Modem, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter



Thank you!


----------



## drchriswu

I just recieved a Miglia TVMiniHd for my mac that I am using with EyeTv. I have basic cable and previosuyl had used a QAM tuner at home wtih pretty good sucess. unfortuantely this tuner seems to pic up all of the channels possible (encrypted and unencreypted) and doesnt seem to list them the way I am used to, ie 86-2 for KURI instead using SOP:SERVICE xxx- which I don't seem to understand. Is this a tuner issue or is this a matter of how comcast is passing othrough the digital signal. I do seem to see a lot more onDemand streams then with my previous tuner.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drchriswu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recieved a Miglia TVMiniHd for my mac that I am using with EyeTv. I have basic cable and previosuyl had used a QAM tuner at home wtih pretty good sucess. unfortuantely this tuner seems to pic up all of the channels possible (encrypted and unencreypted) and doesnt seem to list them the way I am used to, ie 86-2 for KURI instead using SOP:SERVICE xxx- which I don't seem to understand. Is this a tuner issue or is this a matter of how comcast is passing othrough the digital signal. I do seem to see a lot more onDemand streams then with my previous tuner.



You are probably describing a software problem for the SOP:Service identity and as long as you can make a consistent list, it should be ok. The On Demand increase probably indicates a high frequency problem with the old tuner or more politely, better sensitivity for the new one.


Does that gadget really work? Can I hook the output of my Comcast provided cable to this thing and record/watch HDTV on my Mac? sam


----------



## drchriswu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are probably describing a software problem for the SOP:Service identity and as long as you can make a consistent list, it should be ok. The On Demand increase probably indicates a high frequency problem with the old tuner or more politely, better sensitivity for the new one.
> 
> 
> Does that gadget really work? Can I hook the output of my Comcast provided cable to this thing and record/watch HDTV on my Mac? sam



The gadget does seem to work... First i hooked it up to my G4 which did not seem to have enough juice to display the HD feeds but now it's hooked up to my intel iMac and is doing a great job. There's a lot of noise (ie the tuner comes up with 200+ channels) but I haved weeded it out into the HighDef channels and the ondemand feeds. So i get KIRO, KOMO, KING, KCTS, KONG and whatever the Fox and WB channels are. It's been good so far- right now though my wife is very happy with the tuner because she is watching someone's Ondemand feed of The Devil Wears Prada. I ordered it from Amazon where it was like $110 I think. I am thinking about getting a macMini which would have enough horsepower to decode the HD streams-> my wife isnt crazy about the iMAc in the living room next to our 32" LCD.


chris


----------



## jcricket

Any news on when Comcast in Seattle will start shipping an updated HD DVR? Last I checked they still had the Moto boxes with 120GB hard drives. I heard about potential upgrades in the form of a Panasonic-made HD DVR with a larger hard drive, and/or a new Moto box.


I'm debating what to do when my contract with DirecTV runs up this summer. I've got an HR10 (HD Tivo), but am not interested in shelling out $650 + $15/month to Tivo or getting DirecTV's horrible in-house HD DVR (the HR20). Comcast seems like a "good enough" option except I don't think I could survive with only 120GB of hard drive space.


Any thoughts/news?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcricket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on when Comcast in Seattle will start shipping an updated HD DVR? Last I checked they still had the Moto boxes with 120GB hard drives. I heard about potential upgrades in the form of a Panasonic-made HD DVR with a larger hard drive, and/or a new Moto box.
> 
> 
> I'm debating what to do when my contract with DirecTV runs up this summer. I've got an HR10 (HD Tivo), but am not interested in shelling out $650 + $15/month to Tivo or getting DirecTV's horrible in-house HD DVR (the HR20). Comcast seems like a "good enough" option except I don't think I could survive with only 120GB of hard drive space.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/news?



Comcast made a big announcement at CES about a new box. I don't think they gave a time frame.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcricket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't think I could survive with only 120GB of hard drive space.



I got a 3416 (160GB) from the Redmond office.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcricket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm debating what to do when my contract with DirecTV runs up this summer. I've got an HR10 (HD Tivo), but am not interested in shelling out $650 + $15/month to Tivo or getting DirecTV's horrible in-house HD DVR (the HR20). Comcast seems like a "good enough" option except I don't think I could survive with only 120GB of hard drive space.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/news?



The decision I made, back before Tivo was coming out with their first HD Tivo (the DirecTV one), was to go with a dedicated HTPC. You definitely have to be a good PC troubleshooter to set up such a thing, and it is expensive initially, but there are also some savings. For the past 18 months or so I've only paid $2.95 a month for TV programming ($12.95 limited basic less the $10.00 discount for also having Cable Internet--which is my only reasonable high speed option here, and something I need for business use).


Anyway, I'm using SageTV and the HD Homerun to record two channels of HD locals off of Comcast, and a third tuner for OTA locals. I'm probably roughly at the break even point now on cost, compared to if I'd kept DirecTV, and that assumes I had not bought any HD DirecTV programming or device, DVR or otherwise.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The decision I made, back before Tivo was coming out with their first HD Tivo (the DirecTV one), was to go with a dedicated HTPC. You definitely have to be a good PC troubleshooter to set up such a thing, and it is expensive initially, but there are also some savings. For the past 18 months or so I've only paid $2.95 a month for TV programming ($12.95 limited basic less the $10.00 discount for also having Cable Internet--which is my only reasonable high speed option here, and something I need for business use).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm using SageTV and the HD Homerun to record two channels of HD locals off of Comcast, and a third tuner for OTA locals. I'm probably roughly at the break even point now on cost, compared to if I'd kept DirecTV, and that assumes I had not bought any HD DirecTV programming or device, DVR or otherwise.



I can second this thought.


I have discovered that my DCT-6400 (and my DCT-3412, incidentally, which I may take back soon) allows me to record via firewire on almost every channel (I think MTV, MTV Jams, the digital music stations and a couple other ones don't let me, but I never watch those channels anyway) including the premium ones. And in true HD Quality. As earlier stated, it takes some effort, but I have my HTPC setup to record and time shift the firewire output, in addition to the ATSC and QAM tuners that I have. It only saves me the price of an extra DVR, but I did it because I was sick of the DVR rebooting and messing up recordings. My HTPC stays stable. If you have the time and an inclination, an HTPC can be better functionally and save you money. Just something to look into. I've used GBPVR and Snapstream and read about many other ones. They all have their pluses and minuses. I currently use MythTV. I keep around my DCT-3412 for fear that one day the DCT-6400 won't let me do what I'm doing, and I watch a couple shows on the premium channels that I can't record OTA or with QAM. So I'm actually using it as a backup recording device.


----------



## zachcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast made a big announcement at CES about a new box. I don't think they gave a time frame.



I think this may be the one you are referring to:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-02/...pliant-hd-dvr/ 


Too bad its only got 160G of space, but maybe they'll finally let people use SATA for expansion.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcricket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on when Comcast in Seattle will start shipping an updated HD DVR? Last I checked they still had the Moto boxes with 120GB hard drives. I heard about potential upgrades in the form of a Panasonic-made HD DVR with a larger hard drive, and/or a new Moto box.



the Redmond office hands out Moto 3416 boxes these days - it has a 160GB drive. Not much bigger, but should give you 30% more storage space (20 hours of HD vs 15). I assume the Seattle office is doing the same...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this may be the one you are referring to:
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-02/...pliant-hd-dvr/
> 
> 
> Too bad its only got 160G of space, but maybe they'll finally let people use SATA for expansion.



That's great!! Makes it looks like the new box will be available in July, when the FCC is requiring all cable company to use cablecards on all newly released cableboxes. That is, unless Comcast gets a stay upon appeal from the FCC ruling. I'm assuming Comcast will try.


In any case, since this box is only 160G the point is moot. I do think it is cool that it streams video between similar boxes via coax, but am not sure how this is different from Tivo To Go, which has not been approved by cablelabs for use in the S3.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I was sick of the DVR rebooting and messing up recordings. My HTPC stays stable. ...



If your 3412 is rebooting, and you have the 12.35 firmware, you can call Comcast and ask them to revert your box to 12.31 to fix that. I don't know why they don't do that automatically.


----------



## jcricket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's great!! Makes it looks like the new box will be available in July, when the FCC is requiring all cable company to use cablecards on all newly released cableboxes. That is, unless Comcast gets a stay upon appeal from the FCC ruling. I'm assuming Comcast will try.
> 
> 
> In any case, since this box is only 160G the point is moot. I do think it is cool that it streams video between similar boxes via coax, but am not sure how this is different from Tivo To Go, which has not been approved by cablelabs for use in the S3.



Streaming between boxes is more like the Tivo feature known as "MRV" (multi-room viewing), which has also not been approved for the S3. TivoToGo allows you to transfer content from the Tivo to a PC (like a laptop) and then take it with you (i.e. on an airplane).


MRV is great, especially if these new DVRs only have 160GB hard drives. You can spread your recordings across the DVRs (rather than duplicating them) and then just stream between the two. It's like having a 320GB hard drive, in that way. It also means you don't have to duplicate recordings just to be able to watch them throughout your house.


160gb is still sadly small, and it's definitely something I'll weigh when choosing my next provider.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your 3412 is rebooting, and you have the 12.35 firmware, you can call Comcast and ask them to revert your box to 12.31 to fix that. I don't know why they don't do that automatically.



Better yet, why don't they fix their firmware?


----------



## wareagle

That would be nice, but since none of us has any control over that...


----------



## datatwo

I appear to get all of the HD channels except MTVHD (660) and UHD (661).


Comcast rebooted/reset/etc. remotely to no avail.


A tech came out today and dinked around for over an hour. His conclusion: the cables within my wall were not passing the signal in sufficient strength (which wasn't something he could do anything about).


DHD (663) and TNTHD (662) come in perfect!


I connected a cable bypassing the inwall cables and still no MTVHD or UHD; so, I'm not buying his explaination.


I'm in Seattle (Wallingford). Anybody experience anything like this? Any advice as to my next course of action. By the way, it's the same with the downstairs TV.


Thanks.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datatwo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I appear to get all of the HD channels except MTVHD (660) and UHD (661).
> 
> 
> Comcast rebooted/reset/etc. remotely to no avail.
> 
> 
> A tech came out today and dinked around for over an hour. His conclusion: the cables within my wall were not passing the signal in sufficient strength (which wasn't something he could do anything about).
> 
> 
> DHD (663) and TNTHD (662) come in perfect!
> 
> 
> I connected a cable bypassing the inwall cables and still no MTVHD or UHD; so, I'm not buying his explaination.
> 
> 
> I'm in Seattle (Wallingford). Anybody experience anything like this? Any advice as to my next course of action. By the way, it's the same with the downstairs TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I live in Wallingford and especially right after UHD and MTVHD first appeared, they would sometimes be hard to tune in. The other HD stations right next to them worked fine. Sometimes turning on and off my box would get them. Sometimes repeatedly shifting from TNTHD back down to MTVHD would tune them in. I haven't noticed this quite as much recently.


Just remember, if Comcast can blame something on the customer, they will. Anyway, the gist is, I don't think it is a problem with wiring in the wall.


----------



## artseattle

I've noticed the same "tuning in" problem on UHD, MHD and HD on-demand movies. With UHD and MHD I often need to switch back and forth between one of them and TNT-HD. Once one of them comes on, both are on. If I just leave my DVR tuned to one of them, they will usually come on after a period of time between 10 seconds and a few minutes. I've noticed, however, that if I set the DVR to record on one of these stations, it always works!?


With HD on demand movies, I often need to select the movie several times before it will play. I often get a brief moment of sound and then need to try again. I can always eventually get the movie but often need up to 10 consecutive tries.


Anyone else having this problem?


Any ideas?


----------



## datatwo

Thanks for the replies. I spent some more time 'dinking' around with my setup tonight.


I connected the Moto 3412 STB with HDMI instead of component. I then started turning the components off and on in different order. If I turn the TV and STB off, leaving the AVR on, and then turn the TV on, waiting until the HDMI input is indicated on the screen before turning the STB on, I get MTVHD or UHD! I can change channels within Comcast and still have both stations; but, if I switch to Directv and then back, I get the black screen. It must be some kind of HDMI/HDCP 'handshake' problem.


I was going to have the tech out again tomorrow; but, I'm going to cancel. I think this problem's above their pay grade. I'm going to try changing the sequence and timing that the Harmony 1000 uses to turn the components on and see what that does. The Denon AVR does the HDMI switching. Maybe it's part of the problem? I have a Geffen switch coming tomorrow. I see it it makes any difference.


Anybody have a Moto 3416 STB?


----------



## 206baller

Hi all,

Just got my HD DVR. We have the digital plus package and ESPN2 HD channel 174 has the block saying I need a subscription to view the channel. ESPN channel 173 works fine. Is this an error or how do I get espn2 HD to work? I would like to watch the USA soccer match tomorrow on ESPN2.


Thanks.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *206baller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my HD DVR. We have the digital plus package and ESPN2 HD channel 174 has the block saying I need a subscription to view the channel. ESPN channel 173 works fine. Is this an error or how do I get espn2 HD to work? I would like to watch the USA soccer match tomorrow on ESPN2.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it is an error. 174 is included in your package. I noticed that when I first got my box the channel list was missing a few and also had some I should not have gotten. After 24 hours it was all OK. So wait a day and then start calling Comcast if 174 is still missing.


----------



## f360racer

I have two Moto 3412 STB's and I have had good luck with them overall. However I have had glitches with some recordings. Similiar to other reports here.


My question is for a remote code for an Akai LCT3201AD TV/DVD combo. I have looked everywhere and to no avail. Of course i have found some but none work.


I have used the 3in1 remote with my Westy37W2 and JVC RX-D702 and STB with no problems. Of course for the JVC receivers multiple inputs etc I have to use that remote but for everyday use with comcast it turns on and it is allready set for that input. I used the HDMI output from the STB and the Dual HDMI inputs in the JVC (one from Panny DVD the other from STB) and use HDMI output from JVC to the Westy TV. Worked flawlessly the first time and I have had no problems since connecting it this way.


I have never tried to copy programs off of the DVR yet. The instructions show how to copy to a VCR. Can I do this to the Panny DVD recorder? and can I do this using digital connections instead of the composite ones shown? I thought that the HDMI cable would make connections simpler and better but it seems that even when the HDMI cables are used to make the primary connections between equipments, you still have to connect component cables to make recordings between receiver and DVD etc. Can anybody clarify this for me.


My old equipment before this was only S-video capable so this is a quantum leap for me. I jumped from S-Video to HDMI and I hoped that this one cable to each piece would replace the multiple ones to Rec In and Out etc...


Thanks


Philip


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *f360racer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two Moto 3412 STB's and I have had good luck with them overall. However I have had glitches with some recordings. Similiar to other reports here.
> 
> 
> My question is for a remote code for an Akai LCT3201AD TV/DVD combo. I have looked everywhere and to no avail. Of course i have found some but none work.
> 
> 
> I have used the 3in1 remote with my Westy37W2 and JVC RX-D702 and STB with no problems. Of course for the JVC receivers multiple inputs etc I have to use that remote but for everyday use with comcast it turns on and it is allready set for that input. I used the HDMI output from the STB and the Dual HDMI inputs in the JVC (one from Panny DVD the other from STB) and use HDMI output from JVC to the Westy TV. Worked flawlessly the first time and I have had no problems since connecting it this way.
> 
> 
> I have never tried to copy programs off of the DVR yet. The instructions show how to copy to a VCR. Can I do this to the Panny DVD recorder? and can I do this using digital connections instead of the composite ones shown? I thought that the HDMI cable would make connections simpler and better but it seems that even when the HDMI cables are used to make the primary connections between equipments, you still have to connect component cables to make recordings between receiver and DVD etc. Can anybody clarify this for me.
> 
> 
> My old equipment before this was only S-video capable so this is a quantum leap for me. I jumped from S-Video to HDMI and I hoped that this one cable to each piece would replace the multiple ones to Rec In and Out etc...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Philip



You can capture stuff off of the DVR via Firewire to a PC, Mac, or to a D-VHS deck.


----------



## chipvideo

Anyone have any idea when the Switched Digital Video is going to rollout in Seattle? I know there has been lots of talk about comcast doing this and wanted a heads up where Seattle stands on the list.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea when the Switched Digital Video is going to rollout in Seattle? I know there has been lots of talk about comcast doing this and wanted a heads up where Seattle stands on the list.



There is a lot of information out there about Comcast testing SVD in several markets. I have not seen anything about Seattle being one of those markets. Hopefully, Comcast won't try it here, as it seems that there are an above average amount of people buying flat panels and Tivos that utilize Cablecards. These people will freak if SDV gets implemented.


Personally, I think Comcast is upset because it lost the FCC ruling wrt its boxes, and the SDV scare is a ploy by Comcast to make people think twice about investing in non-Comcast tuners. In brief, I don't think Comcast will ever have a widespread deployment of SDV.


----------



## guapote

I also live in Wallingford and I have trouble getting UHD and MTVHD even though all the other channels come in great.


----------



## travis.js

Has anyone heard of any new HD channels coming out soon?


----------



## f360racer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can capture stuff off of the DVR via Firewire to a PC, Mac, or to a D-VHS deck.




Thanks for the heads up. I will try the firewire transfer.


Philip


----------



## billymac

i know this question gets asked a bazillion times, but here goes


just picked up a new tosh 32" lcd with built in QAM tuner. no cablecard slot, but i've read the QAM tuner is pretty good. i'll be able to get local HD channels on this without a cable box or antenna right? i am a HD digital cable subscriber. for how long?


what channels will i get?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i know this question gets asked a bazillion times, but here goes
> 
> 
> just picked up a new tosh 32" lcd with built in QAM tuner. no cablecard slot, but i've read the QAM tuner is pretty good. i'll be able to get local HD channels on this without a cable box or antenna right? i am a HD digital cable subscriber. for how long?
> 
> 
> what channels will i get?



Your cable provider is required to provide unscrambled access to local HD channels. I believe all of the local network channels broadcast in HD. You likely won't get non-local HD channels without a cablecard because comcast encrypts them.


----------



## billymac

and that's just fine. i'll be happy with nbc, abc and cbs


thanks for the reply!


----------



## wareagle

There are frequent postings of a list of available Seattle Comcast QAM channels:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9595306 


(Since you already have the TV and the Comcast account, I'm curious as to why you haven't just hooked it up to see what you get.)


----------



## billymac

thanks a lot wareagle. i did just that tonight, but i had a hard time finding kiro mostly due to programing. this is great. still wish i had a cablecard, but this will do in the bedroom.


thanks again. and thanks to those who are maintaing those lists. those are awesome.


----------



## billymac

btw, i'm not getting kiro on 86-2, but i think it may be on 86-1.


there are a couple others that are not matching up. i guess this is normal huh and depends on the neighborhood. right?


----------



## darwin67

Well, according to the news, we are one of the many families that will be investing in a new HD television. I feel like such a predictable consumer as we finalized an HD purchase, and will be getting delivery on Saturday. Anyways, we have been comcast subscribers for two years (The dish was unbearably dreadful, especially with all the rain we get here). I have comcast coming out monday to install an HD-DVR, can any one tell me if their set top HD-DVR boxes have HDMI??


----------



## wareagle

The 3412 & 3416 both have HDMI. The latest 6412 (phase III) also has HDMI. You're most likely to get a 3412 or 3416, since Comcast has implemented Analog Digital Simulcast here, and no longer needs the analog tuners of the 6412.


----------



## darwin67

Thank you! Boy, didn't realize these things were so glitchy, I may regret this as much as I did the dish when it snowed!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darwin67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you! Boy, didn't realize these things were so glitchy, I may regret this as much as I did the dish when it snowed!



Well, you don't have to get a DVR -- or even a cable box, if your TV has a QAM tuner -- but I find the DVR (currently 3416) benefits far outweigh the glitches.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...and the SDV scare is a ploy by Comcast to make people think twice about investing in non-Comcast tuners. In brief, I don't think Comcast will ever have a widespread deployment of SDV.



An uninformed statement if I've ever heard one.

Not everything is a conspiracy.

SDV is widely regarded as being essential to bandwidth management and maintaining a channel line-up strategy that expands HD choices.

Here in Seattle, they hope to move all digital programming to SDV in the second half of 2007.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An uninformed statement if I've ever heard one.
> 
> Not everything is a conspiracy.
> 
> SDV is widely regarded as being essential to bandwidth management and maintaining a channel line-up strategy that expands HD choices.
> 
> Here in Seattle, they hope to move all digital programming to SDV in the second half of 2007.



I agree with your view of SDV, but do you have a reference for the Seattle schedule? If so, is it closer to July 1 or December 31?


----------



## jeff28

The quote comes straight from someone in engineering at Comcast, although it was definitely not the kind of quote that was intended to be published and attributed to him on the Internet. Their goal is to switch to SDV in the 2nd half of 2007. I take it that there are variables still unknown that require quite a bit of flexibility in the timetable. Also, they are famous for not staying on their own schedule with these types of things -- which is why I think they don't make public announcements until they're actually ready to do something -- remember there were several setbacks with the digital simulacast launches as well, but they did eventually happen. What I can say with complete certainty is that SDV is 100% a "go" and it's coming sooner rather than later. They're doing it so they can add channels that customers are demanding, mostly HD, so it blows my mind that people on this board are crying about it. It just goes to show that you can NEVER make everyone happy.


----------



## jimre

It's definitely interesting. SDV is the right thing to do if Comcast wants to stay competitive in the bandwidth battle vs. DirecTV. On the other hand - it could be painful for people with simple QAM tuners. I don't know if local HD stations would be put into the switched "pool" of channels - but just imagine trying to tune these stations, if they could be dynamically assigned to a different frequency every day! I also don't know how it might affect Cablecard users - anyone know?


----------



## Budget_HT

Here is my GUESS regarding SDV deployment.


To avoid mass changeout or additions of new cable STBs for folks who don't need them (nor have them) today, the basic (maybe expanded basic) analog channels and corresponding OTA-equivalent digital channels will stay right where they are in the early phases of rollout.


I think the SDV conversion will apply, at first, to just the digital and premium channels that already require a STB.


One question in my mind is whether the current Motorola boxes can be enhanced to support SDV tuning or not. I don't recall reading anything that would indicate one way or the other.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is my GUESS regarding SDV deployment.
> 
> 
> To avoid mass changeout or additions of new cable STBs for folks who don't need them (nor have them) today, the basic (maybe expanded basic) analog channels and corresponding OTA-equivalent digital channels will stay right where they are in the early phases of rollout.
> 
> 
> I think the SDV conversion will apply, at first, to just the digital and premium channels that already require a STB.
> 
> 
> One question in my mind is whether the current Motorola boxes can be enhanced to support SDV tuning or not. I don't recall reading anything that would indicate one way or the other.



My (somewhat fuzzy) understanding of SDV is that it works just like OnDemand does now - except that the streams are live, not stored on a big video server. So in theory any STB that does OnDemand would work for SDV... in theory.


Example - you tune your STB to channel XYZ. If no one else on your neighborhood fiber-optic node is currently watching channel XYZ, it allocates an empty frequency from the SDV pool, and starts transmitting the live XYZ stream on that frequency. Subsequent neighbors who tune to that channel will tune to the same frequency/stream as you. But if no one in your neighborhood is watching XYZ - then it's not taking up any bandwidth.


At least that's my layman's understanding of it.... I could be all wrong, of course.


----------



## pastiche

I would think the entire change to SDV might be even a bit more complicated than just throwing a switch, and not for technology reasons: most carriage contracts specify delivery method in some detail, i.e. analog or digital from satellite, locally received or received via HITS, analog or digital delivered to the home, etc.


It may well be the case that, unless Comcast has already been inserting SDV language into its carriage agreements, that this could happen gradually, as contracts are renewed with each provider. I also imagine that some programmers -- especially the local broadcasters -- would likely never consent to delivery via SDV, since it could potentially erode part of their audience.


----------



## Budget_HT

I would think that the objective for SDV would be "transparent to the user."


The viewer should not care about the transmission method as long as they tune in the channel on their STB and it appears as it used to before SDV.


I understand the concepts of IPTV and SDV, but I have no personal knowledge of the details of the SDV architecture being deployed. I am just speculating here.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think that the objective for SDV would be "transparent to the user."
> 
> 
> The viewer should not care about the transmission method as long as they tune in the channel on their STB and it appears as it used to before SDV.
> 
> 
> I understand the concepts of IPTV and SDV, but I have no personal knowledge of the details of the SDV architecture being deployed. I am just speculating here.



I'm not so sure it will be "transparent" to people like me who have bought non-Comcast DVRs (Tivo S3).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure it will be "transparent" to people like me who have bought non-Comcast DVRs (Tivo S3).



You can bet that it won't be, considering the S3 is unidirectional. But then, they'll probably only put the channels with least demand there -- like all the HD ones.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure it will be "transparent" to people like me who have bought non-Comcast DVRs (Tivo S3).



I agree with you. They may be "looking out" for their customers with Comcast STBs, but they are not likely looking out for those like you with superior STB/DVRs that do not come from Comcast.


But, I do think the "high-usage" channels, including the local HDTV channels, might be some of the last to convert to SDV. I expect to see a mix of "standard cable" and SDV during a fairly lengthy transition period. I guess time will tell.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think that the objective for SDV would be "transparent to the user."
> 
> 
> The viewer should not care about the transmission method as long as they tune in the channel on their STB and it appears as it used to before SDV.
> 
> 
> I understand the concepts of IPTV and SDV, but I have no personal RDCknowledge of the details of the SDV architecture being deployed. I am just speculating here.



In order to tune an SDV enabled channel (similar to OnDemand today), an STB/DVR

tells the headend which program it wants via a Reverse Data Channel (RDC).


The TiVo Series 3 and other DCR (Digital Cable Ready, e.g. CableCARD) HDTV's do not have an

modulator built into the unit and hence do not support two-way interactive features, such as

IPG (Interactive Program Guide), Video OnDemand, spontaneous PPV (may call in a request)

and upcoming SDV.....and NO, they can't simply be upgraded for two-way operation....


SDV IMPACT: depends on which individual channels your local cable operator decides to put on SDV.

Cablevision in NYC just announced plans to use it strictly for new International channels...

although more could follow.

TWC-SoCarolina currently uses SDV for Sports, Premium, Hispanic AND THE OPTIONAL HD tiers.


More extensive use can be expected to make room for higher speed cable modems (DOCSIS 3.0 channel

bonding uses 3 vice 1 QAM carrier), thousands of VOD programs and (hopefully) a bunch more HD channels.

However, the most frequently viewed channels would presumably not be switched, so as more and more users

adopt HD, it becomes even less likely that Local-HD, ESPN-HD, HBO-HD, etc. would be on SDV....


But it's up the operator....and with hardly any DCR HDTV owners electing to use CableCARD,

they could severely limit what (competing) TiVo Series 3 owners can view....


Here are some SDV overviews:
http://www.cedmagazine.com/article/C...dustryid=43679 
http://www.bigbandnet.com/technology...er_statswb.php 

There is a lot more under "white papers"...


----------



## randosel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We at KSTW have the Star Trek series, however, there is no plan by the syndicator, Paramount, to distribute it to us in HD.
> 
> 
> RDiotte
> 
> CE, KSTW



Thanks for showing Star Trek, the new improved remasters look wonderful.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datatwo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I appear to get all of the HD channels except MTVHD (660) and UHD (661).
> 
> 
> Comcast rebooted/reset/etc. remotely to no avail.
> 
> 
> A tech came out today and dinked around for over an hour. His conclusion: the cables within my wall were not passing the signal in sufficient strength (which wasn't something he could do anything about).
> 
> 
> DHD (663) and TNTHD (662) come in perfect!
> 
> 
> I connected a cable bypassing the inwall cables and still no MTVHD or UHD; so, I'm not buying his explaination.
> 
> 
> I'm in Seattle (Wallingford). Anybody experience anything like this? Any advice as to my next course of action. By the way, it's the same with the downstairs TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well I used to have no trouble tuning all the 66x channels but then all of a sudden tonight I can't get 660 or 661. Just a black screen. Is this a system-wide problem or just something with individual boxes?


Edit: just checked again and now 660 comes in after a long pause but 661 is still blank. WTF?


----------



## funkee42

Has anyone else noticed a crackling noise on KOMO HD? I recently got a new HDTV and have noticed a continuous crackling/popping noise on KOMO HD 5.1. It's happening right now on the NBA telecast and I noticed it on "Lost" the other night too. I Haven't noticed this on any other local HD channels.


I'm trying to determine if there could be something wrong with my TV or if it's a problem with KOMO/Comcast.


----------



## wareagle

KOMO-HD has had some bad sound problems. A few weeks ago I noticed a period of about 5 minutes when it sounded like they had a playing card flapping in the spokes of their bike! I've also noted periods at the beginning of shows with no sound, and other times when the main (speech) channel was missing.


----------



## Mike777

We were promised FSN-HD. What we get is inconsistent at best. For instance, today I have been looking forward to watching the Huskies play Stanford in HD on FSN-HD (INHD.) No dice. Instead we get a color test pattern. Typical. This isn't the first time this has happened. Funny how they seem to always turn on the feed for a lousy Sonics team, but when it comes to local college teams, they drop the ball. The program guide shows the Huskies as being on.


Comcast sucks big time.


And while I'm at it, UHD and MTHD are still inconsistent. Sometimes my box will tune them in, sometimes it won't. Other customers in the Seattle Wallingford area have complained of the same problem.


Comcast's rollout of extra HD channels is borderline terrible.


----------



## Ric Crowe

Yes, I am seeing skipping in sound, and videao stuttering on almost all the local hd stations, via the hd motorolla box, and upstairs, lost 4, 10, 11 via QAM tuner, weak signal....Wonder if this is due to all the changes they are planning on making on the 20th...


----------



## Doug_HA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkee42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a crackling noise on KOMO HD? I recently got a new HDTV and have noticed a continuous crackling/popping noise on KOMO HD 5.1. It's happening right now on the NBA telecast and I noticed it on "Lost" the other night too. I Haven't noticed this on any other local HD channels.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to determine if there could be something wrong with my TV or if it's a problem with KOMO/Comcast.



Yep...I've been hearing it for awhile on almost everything on KOMO...it's just quiet enough to disappear into the background every now and then, but when I think it's finally gone, I hear it again...annoying, to say the least!


Also, has anyone else been incredibly unsatisfied with the quality on KIRO? I just finished watching the Grammys and was astounded at the pixelated, macroblocked mess that they are calling HD. I noticed the same thing during the Superbowl. I've been reading over in the HDTV programming thread, and it seems like live events on CBS are normally considered to be some of the best, viewed through other affiliates around the country. I guess the inclusion of the subchannel (showing SeaTac traffic!) is causing a big bandwidth squeeze. Does anyone have any contact info for KIRO to complain?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We were promised FSN-HD. What we get is inconsistent at best. For instance, today I have been looking forward to watching the Huskies play Stanford in HD on FSN-HD (INHD.) No dice. Instead we get a color test pattern. Typical. This isn't the first time this has happened. Funny how they seem to always turn on the feed for a lousy Sonics team, but when it comes to local college teams, they drop the ball. The program guide shows the Huskies as being on.
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks big time.



According to FSN's web site , they weren't showing the game in HD, which would explain why Comcast didn't interupt INHD to show the game. The fact is FSN-NW does not have much HD content (seven Sonics games in February), which is presumably why they don't warrant a full-time channel.


----------



## keithaxis

Comcast has never shown the Huskies on iNHD like they do the sonics. If you live outside Seattle you get to see it but they block it in Seattle just as they did yesterday...I do not think their is a local agreement with the Huskies as their is with the sonics...


----------



## uwsherm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has never shown the Huskies on iNHD like they do the sonics. If you live outside Seattle you get to see it but they block it in Seattle just as they did yesterday...I do not think their is a local agreement with the Huskies as their is with the sonics...



Husky home games aren't produced in HD unless they get picked up by ESPN or something. When they play UCLA at Pauley Pavillion (the only Pac-10 venue I've seen in HD on FSN), it's shown in HD on 664.


I wouldn't hold my breath for more or for any football games. The Pac-10 (well, Pac-8 since UCLA and USC get great coverage) has the worst television deal in major college sports.


----------



## jcricket

The KOMO audio problems happen OTA as well. Not sure why it happens, but periodically they just mess up the HD audio transmission. Luckily it seems to be less frequent lately.


----------



## Cbass98

Hi guys, I just moved to Seattle from Cincinnati, OH yesterday. I'm staying at my friend's house where I'm trying to pick up OTA channels for my HTPC. I guess due to the terrain and proximity at my house in Cincinnati, I was able to pick up the 4 network stations using a silver sensor inside my house just fine.


My friend's house is in Troussachs in Sammamish, WA. I'm not having much luck at all picking up any of the 4 network stations via OTA via my silver sensor. I was able to pick up some 5-6 PBS stations, but that's it. Does anyone know if there is ANY way that I can get OTA HD?


p.s. We live on the 2nd floor of a condo, and I don't think they'll let us put up an antenna. I was thinking maybe putting one of those outdoor antennas in the attic, but not sure if that would work either. Any help appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## sangwpark

what did antennaweb.org/checkhd.com say about your address? I find that (at least for me) the website was dead-on when it came to OTA HD pickups. BTW this is probably an OT for this thread....









--

Sang


----------



## Cbass98

Crap. You're right. Let me post in Seattle, WA OTA thread. Sorry guys.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has never shown the Huskies on iNHD like they do the sonics. If you live outside Seattle you get to see it but they block it in Seattle just as they did yesterday...I do not think their is a local agreement with the Huskies as their is with the sonics...



The UCLA/Husky game was in HD on INHD last month.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_HA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, has anyone else been incredibly unsatisfied with the quality on KIRO? I just finished watching the Grammys and was astounded at the pixelated, macroblocked mess that they are calling HD. I noticed the same thing during the Superbowl. I've been reading over in the HDTV programming thread, and it seems like live events on CBS are normally considered to be some of the best, viewed through other affiliates around the country. I guess the inclusion of the subchannel (showing SeaTac traffic!) is causing a big bandwidth squeeze. Does anyone have any contact info for KIRO to complain?



If someone has a contact we should send them a petition from local AVS members about their poor HD. I'm not sure how to organize this - anyone have any ideas? We need them to understand it's not just one or two 'crazies' that see the problem.


----------



## BIslander

I read here and in trade publications that KOMO's news is HD. But, I wonder if that's the case. The station never makes that claim, which seems odd. Every other station doing HD news promotes it heavily. The 16 x 9 images look great. But, they don't have the clarity of real HD. It is my understanding that KOMO does not have an HD switcher in its news control room. So, even if the studio cameras, weather system, and other graphics are all HD, they come out of the switcher as 480i and get upconverted to 720p. There's no question KOMO's full 16 x 9 production is the best looking in the market. But, is it actually HD? Is there someone from KOMO who can answer the question?


----------



## artshotwell

Yes, KOMO's local news is, indeed, in HD. They don't promote it that much because they've been doing it for several years. And, because management would rather promote their news itself.


KOMO's studio cameras are all HD. Their switchers are HD. They built a new technical facility from the ground up when they moved into their new building several years ago.


Most of their field news cameras are 480p/16x9. Field stories where the recording is carried back to the station for editing look considerably better than reports filed via microwave. Their microwave is much older and the 480p signal is obviously degraded via microwave.


I should probably add that I don't work at KOMO, but have friends who do. I have retired from the broadcast news business.


----------



## travis.js

What is a good universal remote that works well with the motorola cable boxes here in Seattle? I was looking into the Logitec Harmony series and wanted others input. Thanks!


----------



## newlinux

I use the harmony 680 and it works great for all of my equipment, including the motorola boxes. The activity based programming has a high WAF. They have newer models out, but I like my 680 and recently bought a second one off ebay. I think the motorola boxes are well supported by most decent Universal Remotes, especially remotes with learning capability like the Harmonys. Check out remotecentral.com for all kinds of info on remotes.


----------



## drew00001

I've used the harmony 659 for a few years. I like the software is great and would definately buy harmony again. I'm still impressed by "one button operation" (i.e., push one button and all devices go where they're supposed to). Unfortunately, the buttons on the 659 and some other harmony remotes are mushy, and several commonly used buttons have worn out. I plan on replacing with the Harmony 880, which has all hard buttons. Hopefully, this will improve the 659 deficiencies, which is otherwise a great remote.


----------



## travis.js

I currently have an 880 unopened but I am thinking of returning it for the 670. Which have the "mushy buttons." On the 880 all the buttons tend to run together and in my opinion would be difficult to use without physically looking at it. You know over time you tend to be so familiar with the remote you can use it without looking. Looking at the 880 it would seem hard to become that familiar as the buttons are small and seem to blend into each other.


----------



## tluxon

I find it hard to beat the Home Theater Master (now Universal Remote) MX-700 I've got for full home theater control. Take a good look at the MX-850.


----------



## Grogmeister

I have a Tosh 50hm66 with a cable card and comcast recently did something that makes channels 107 and 111 not have any sound. I called comcast and over the phone they tried to fix it and after that didn't work a tech came to the house but he couldn't fix it either. Anyone else have this issue?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grogmeister

I have the 670 and the family loves it


----------



## newlinux

I don't think the buttons on the 659 are exactly the same as they are on the 670. They started using some different more durable buttons on some of the 659's successors. At the time i bought the 676, 680, and 688 were the main choices - and I liked teh 676 and 680 due to their button types over the 688, and ultimately chose the 680 due to it's slightly different button label (the transport button assignments are different). Not that you couldn't program any of the buttons to do whatever you want. I can say that I've had my 680s for a few years and they feel very natural to use without looking, and none of the buttons seem to have much wear (and I'm a pretty heavy user).


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have an 880 unopened but I am thinking of returning it for the 670. Which have the "mushy buttons." On the 880 all the buttons tend to run together and in my opinion would be difficult to use without physically looking at it. You know over time you tend to be so familiar with the remote you can use it without looking. Looking at the 880 it would seem hard to become that familiar as the buttons are small and seem to blend into each other.



I have an 880 and like you at first I thought I wasn't going to like not having the more 'mushy buttons'. Prior to this I had a Theater Master MX-500. Anyways, I quickly got used to the buttons and I rarely need to look at the remote anymore for normal everyday use. The things I like about the 880 that the 670 doesn't have are:


1. More customizable activity/device buttons (8 on the 880 vs. 6 on the 670)

2. Rechargeable battery with base station

3. No hard coded activity buttons so I can name them whatever I want.


All that being said, I don't think these differences warrant the MSRP price difference of the 880 but I got mine for a really good price so I went for it.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Anyone else got blank screens on Channels 110 & 116? It's been that way for a couple of weeks now here at east Renton area.


Thanks


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Does the RF Bypass setting on the box 3412 not work? My cable box doesn't allow the cable signal to pass thru when its turned off despite the Settings. Passes a blank black screen instead.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else got blank screens on Channels 110 & 116? It's been that way for a couple of weeks now here at east Renton area.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I get them fine with my cable box and dvr, but I can't tune them with QAM. There must be something about signal strength or something else with those stations.


----------



## travis.js




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an 880 and like you at first I thought I wasn't going to like not having the more 'mushy buttons'. Prior to this I had a Theater Master MX-500. Anyways, I quickly got used to the buttons and I rarely need to look at the remote anymore for normal everyday use. The things I like about the 880 that the 670 doesn't have are:
> 
> 
> 1. More customizable activity/device buttons (8 on the 880 vs. 6 on the 670)
> 
> 2. Rechargeable battery with base station
> 
> 3. No hard coded activity buttons so I can name them whatever I want.
> 
> 
> All that being said, I don't think these differences warrant the MSRP price difference of the 880 but I got mine for a really good price so I went for it.



Thanks for the info. I may just keep the 880 reading your post. I got a really good deal on the 880 as well from BB with a price match. Oh speaking of which I was told by the sales rep at BB they are now changing thier policy. They will match any internet site's prices. As long as it is a store. Awesome info for people to know.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an 880 and like you at first I thought I wasn't going to like not having the more 'mushy buttons'. Prior to this I had a Theater Master MX-500. Anyways, I quickly got used to the buttons and I rarely need to look at the remote anymore for normal everyday use. The things I like about the 880 that the 670 doesn't have are:
> 
> 
> 1. More customizable activity/device buttons (8 on the 880 vs. 6 on the 670)
> 
> 2. Rechargeable battery with base station
> 
> 3. No hard coded activity buttons so I can name them whatever I want.
> 
> 
> All that being said, I don't think these differences warrant the MSRP price difference of the 880 but I got mine for a really good price so I went for it.



I got a Harmony 880 at Christmas. I really like it and I really like the ability to customize it to suit our family's home theatre set-up and viewing habits. Having tweaked the settings a bit, my wife and kids also find the Harmony 880 easy to use. We never pull out the four remotes that the 880 replaced.


The original MSRP was high, but by Christmas Amazon.com had discounted the price to around $150 so it wasn't outrageously expensive.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get them fine with my cable box and dvr, but I can't tune them with QAM. There must be something about signal strength or something else with those stations.



They're QAM64 (not sure what effect that has). I've had problems getting a signal with them (through the 6416) that were resolved simply by tightening the cable input to the box.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The UCLA/Husky game was in HD on INHD last month.



For what it's worth... the game as listed on the programming guide for 664, but it did not have the HD icon in the listing. The FSN broadcasters never mentioned the game being in HD either.


The FSNNW guy who posts on here infrequently mentioned they were not producing any husky games in HD locally this year.


FSN (the consortium of RCNs that carry FSN programming) produce one sunday game in every week in HD that's distributed to all their affiliates. This week that game was Duke vs.... can't remember. I think they did a UW game a few weeks back. The point is it wasn't produced locally just for us and that's the only reason we saw it.


I believe the only real problem is that Comcast is showing the second game on the guide errantly instead of switching back to INHD regular programming. This is probably some problem with the automation they've setup for these broadcasts. Maybe they do that so that if the game goes long it won't switch back to INHD and miss an overtime period or something.... so they program to stay tuned to that feed for the next programm as well. Since the game ended on time, the feed turned off and went to a test pattern. That would at least explain something. They put FSN live into the guide on Ch 664 after sonics games for the same reason I think.


But... at the end of the day... who knows?


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IHere's an update of the QAM list with the updates I'd originally posted yesterday rolled-up:
> 
> 
> * Added over-the-air channel numbers to local stations
> 
> * Changed affiliations for minor local stations (KBCB, KHCV, KUNS)
> 
> * Removed DMX and Music Choice stations
> 
> * Cleaned up readability



Does anyone have info for a QAM list for the Spokane area? Thanks!


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the RF Bypass setting on the box 3412 not work? My cable box doesn't allow the cable signal to pass thru when its turned off despite the Settings. Passes a blank black screen instead.



Does not work on any HD STB to my knowledge, and only on some of the standard boxes. It just happens to be in the guide setup.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does not work on any HD STB to my knowledge, and only on some of the standard boxes. It just happens to be in the guide setup.



I could not make the bypass feature work on my 6200 either. I think it is another bogus (unsupported) feature. Too bad Comcast really cripples the Moto boxes from what they *could* do.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could not make the bypass feature work on my 6200 either. I think it is another bogus (unsupported) feature. Too bad Comcast really cripples the Moto boxes from what they *could* do.



This is a little more complicated than the firmware's feature:


Most (all?) of the SA/Motorola DCTs support three optional modules: one enabling an RF Bypass switch, one enabling an A/B switch (for dual head-end systems), and one enabling a dual RF Bypass switch (for dual head-end systems). If the module is absent, there is no RF Bypass nor A/B switching.


The module attaches to the rear of the unit. There's a good illustration of it on:

http://www.grandecom.net/site-file.php?fid=42 


Check out the diagram on page 8. (I notice there is no longer mention of automatic A/B switches, so I'm assuming that the old dual head-end systems that were built out by Warner before purchase by TCI -> AT&T -> Comcast have all been rebuilt by now.)


I also found the spec sheets for the add-on modules:

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/7000324.pdf 
http://www.cablenetwork.net/cabletv/...ccessories.pdf


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I may just keep the 880 reading your post. I got a really good deal on the 880 as well from BB with a price match. Oh speaking of which I was told by the sales rep at BB they are now changing thier policy. They will match any internet site's prices. As long as it is a store. Awesome info for people to know.



Thanks for the info on BB. I just bought an 880 for Amazon's price (or $100 less than BB's listed price). Three sales reps and a store manager met to discuss for 1/2 hour before approving the sale. It was a bit of a hassle, but I got the deal. I can't wait to get home to try it out.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else got blank screens on Channels 110 & 116? It's been that way for a couple of weeks now here at east Renton area.



Same deal here in Issaquah. I kind of miss The Tube.


----------



## quarque

pastiche - well that explains it! Thanks for the links.


----------



## jgbaldwin

No Husky vs. Cougar game on regular cable. Comcast should know better. We do not want to watch the Sonics lose...we want to watch local teams that are GOOD. Why not give us the Husky vs. Coug game on one of the hundreds of wasted stations. I am a very angry Comcast customer right now.


----------



## jgbaldwin

Scratch that last one. Comcast you are better than I thought, the customer service rep. told me the game is being shown on Channel 17. They thought of everything...except telling us in advance with a on-screen notice.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scratch that last one. Comcast you are better than I thought, the customer service rep. told me the game is being shown on Channel 17. They thought of everything...except telling us in advance with a on-screen notice.



They also forgot to put it in HD.


----------



## Louis XVI

Hi, all, I'm having DVR troubles (Moto 6412, I think), and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue. Recorded videos often have the sound drop out for a second or two, and then the picture breaks up for a split-second. This doesn't occur when I'm watching over the air. I returned the box and got a new one, but the new box has the exact same problem.


Anybody else have this problem? If so, how was it solved?


Thanks!


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louis XVI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, all, I'm having DVR troubles (Moto 6412, I think), and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue. Recorded videos often have the sound drop out for a second or two, and then the picture breaks up for a split-second. This doesn't occur when I'm watching over the air. I returned the box and got a new one, but the new box has the exact same problem.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have this problem? If so, how was it solved?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Louis, have you had this issue while watching "live" television at all (not a saved recording)? If so, then it explains the recording. I'm still inclined to think a signal issue since two dvr had the same problem. I had a similar problem and I replaced one bad cable it seemed to go away.


Now I occasionally I have the audio just drop completly and I have to stop and restart the recording to fix it, but no problem with the video.


----------



## Louis XVI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Louis, have you had this issue while watching "live" television at all (not a saved recording)? If so, then it explains the recording. I'm still inclined to think a signal issue since two dvr had the same problem. I had a similar problem and I replaced one bad cable it seemed to go away.
> 
> 
> Now I occasionally I have the audio just drop completly and I have to stop and restart the recording to fix it, but no problem with the video.



Hi, SL,


That's the thing--it only occurs when watching recordings, never while watching live. So I figured it was a problem with the first DVR, not the signal. However, now that it's affecting two DVRs, but still not live viewing, I'm perplexed. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and have a Comcast guy come out and take a look... (I have a horrible forest of cables behind my TV, and I'd rather have the Comcast guy fumble around there than do it myself!)


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louis XVI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, all, I'm having DVR troubles (Moto 6412, I think), and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue. Recorded videos often have the sound drop out for a second or two, and then the picture breaks up for a split-second. This doesn't occur when I'm watching over the air. I returned the box and got a new one, but the new box has the exact same problem.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have this problem? If so, how was it solved?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I've had the same problems and even a little worse. I sometimes lose chunks of the recording where it will skip over it and I can't even reverse back to it.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louis XVI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, SL,
> 
> 
> That's the thing--it only occurs when watching recordings, never while watching live. So I figured it was a problem with the first DVR, not the signal. However, now that it's affecting two DVRs, but still not live viewing, I'm perplexed. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and have a Comcast guy come out and take a look... (I have a horrible forest of cables behind my TV, and I'd rather have the Comcast guy fumble around there than do it myself!)



I have the same issue w/my 3416. I was going to start keeping track of which shows do it and look for some sort of pattern. Although bad cables are always something to check, I'll do that tonight.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

What can one use to check the signal strength?


----------



## artshotwell

I stand corrected: KOMO does NOT have an HD switcher. Their local newscast is originated on HD studio cameras set at 480p and upconverted to HD after the switcher.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, KOMO's local news is, indeed, in HD. They don't promote it that much because they've been doing it for several years. And, because management would rather promote their news itself.
> 
> 
> KOMO's studio cameras are all HD. Their switchers are HD. They built a new technical facility from the ground up when they moved into their new building several years ago.
> 
> 
> Most of their field news cameras are 480p/16x9. Field stories where the recording is carried back to the station for editing look considerably better than reports filed via microwave. Their microwave is much older and the 480p signal is obviously degraded via microwave.
> 
> 
> I should probably add that I don't work at KOMO, but have friends who do. I have retired from the broadcast news business.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What can one use to check the signal strength?



See the Wiki:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ignal_Strength 


(Ignore the part about the swap button, of course.)


----------



## travis.js

Does anyone seem to have a weak or poor audio signal on FOX HD with the Daytona 500?


----------



## Nausicaa

Looks good here in Bellevue.


----------



## travis.js

Ya the picture looks good but the audio seems pretty weak.


----------



## rstewar

OT, but not sure where else to ask -


does anyone know a good place to rent HD-DVD or Blu-ray in the NE section of Seattle? I'm in Wedgwood and while the local Blockbuster has some HD-DVDs and Blu-ray discs, they haven't been keeping up to date.


I'm pretty new to Seattle, so I don't know all the best places to rent movies. Thanks in advance.


Cheers,

Randy Stewart


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstewar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OT, but not sure where else to ask -
> 
> 
> does anyone know a good place to rent HD-DVD or Blu-ray in the NE section of Seattle? I'm in Wedgwood and while the local Blockbuster has some HD-DVDs and Blu-ray discs, they haven't been keeping up to date.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty new to Seattle, so I don't know all the best places to rent movies. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Randy Stewart



Netflix has it covered. They aren't local, but when you can get access to all the titles in 48 hours does it matter?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstewar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone know a good place to rent HD-DVD or Blu-ray in the NE section of Seattle? I'm in Wedgwood and while the local Blockbuster has some HD-DVDs and Blu-ray discs, they haven't been keeping up to date.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty new to Seattle, so I don't know all the best places to rent movies. Thanks in advance.



As far as I'm concerned, the only place in Seattle worth renting is Scarecrow. They stock BluRay, HD-DVD, DVD, VHS, and LaserDisc. A couple of things to note:


Some out of print materials require hefty holds on your credit card while the item is checked out, since the materials may be irreplacable. (Mostly pre-1990 VHS and LaserDisc releases.)


Some materials not intended for the domestic market require "unusual" equipment. (Multi-Standard VHS, Region-Free DVD, etc.) If you want to see these titles and you lack the equipment, however, they rent appropriate equipment at reasonable price.


They're at 5030 Roosevelt Way NE. Check 'em out.


----------



## rstewar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the only place in Seattle worth renting is Scarecrow. They stock BluRay, HD-DVD, DVD, VHS, and LaserDisc. A couple of things to note:
> 
> 
> Some out of print materials require hefty holds on your credit card while the item is checked out, since the materials may be irreplacable. (Mostly pre-1990 VHS and LaserDisc releases.)
> 
> 
> Some materials not intended for the domestic market require "unusual" equipment. (Multi-Standard VHS, Region-Free DVD, etc.) If you want to see these titles and you lack the equipment, however, they rent appropriate equipment at reasonable price.
> 
> 
> They're at 5030 Roosevelt Way NE. Check 'em out.




Thanks so much for the help. There is a place in SF like what Scarecrow sounds like, called Le Video... most amazing video store.


Sounds like Scarecrow is near my house and definitely worth a trip. I'm not exactly a big fan of Blockbuster. Do they sell movies as well?


Cheers,

Randy Stewart


----------



## guapote

Yes they sell movies. I but allot of obscure films there not available elsewhere.


----------



## guapote

Thats buy allot!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstewar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like Scarecrow is near my house and definitely worth a trip. I'm not exactly a big fan of Blockbuster. Do they sell movies as well?



Yep. They stock some new/used videos. They'll also track-down and special order just about anything you might want. You can see their sales catalogue on their website: http://www.scarecrow.com


----------



## rstewar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drchriswu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The gadget does seem to work... First i hooked it up to my G4 which did not seem to have enough juice to display the HD feeds but now it's hooked up to my intel iMac and is doing a great job. There's a lot of noise (ie the tuner comes up with 200+ channels) but I haved weeded it out into the HighDef channels and the ondemand feeds. So i get KIRO, KOMO, KING, KCTS, KONG and whatever the Fox and WB channels are. It's been good so far- right now though my wife is very happy with the tuner because she is watching someone's Ondemand feed of The Devil Wears Prada. I ordered it from Amazon where it was like $110 I think. I am thinking about getting a macMini which would have enough horsepower to decode the HD streams-> my wife isnt crazy about the iMAc in the living room next to our 32" LCD.
> 
> 
> chris



Just so you know, you'll need a Core Duo Mini, not the one model of Core Solo... thankfully, if you are buying a new one, you won't have this problem.


Question for you: I just set up my EyeTV 500 again and can't seem to find most of the broadcast HD channels. Are you able to get them? I've never had a problem in the past.


Cheers,

Randy Stewart


----------



## drew00001

Did anyone else notice that Comcast's recent lineup change eliminated all the non-porn PPV movie channels the same day Tivo released update 8.1? Is this just a coincidence or did Comcast just realize Tivo owners have a better option?


I have a Tivo, but expect people with other cable card devises would be P.O.'d.


For those that don't know, 8.1 will soon allow movie and TV download from Amazon Unbox.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

On Demand made the PPV channels seen pointless as you could watch the same movies, hopefully, at your own time than rather than wait for a scheduled time. If anything, hopefully frees up bandwidth for more HD channels.


----------



## Mike777

Still having trouble tuning in UHD and MTVHD. All the other HD channels come in just fine, same as they did before. Only these new ones are hit and miss. The last two days, I could not tune them in at all. This past weekend, they worked fine.


From another post, Comcast is going to try and blame the wires in your wall. This is BS. I think they are going to have trouble adding more HD because they are addicted to all the garbage SD channels and all the garbage on demand stuff.


I live in an apartment in Wallingford, over by Ivar's Salmon House.


----------



## randosel

any one else get a new NBC QAM channel map? I got 85-2 for KING and 85-3 for KONG in seattle. While watching the old mapping this morning it switched over to TNTHD for a couple of minutes during x-files becoming scrambled afterwards.


----------



## sangwpark

ugh....cable died in the middle of Lost last night... Thank goodness for abc's website for having it available for viewing. Too bad CBS is the only one OnDemand (and CSI being the only HD OnDemand show).


--

Sang


----------



## meisner

I'm getting KING on 85-2, and Weather Plus on 85-3. KONG is nowhere to be found...


----------



## newlinux

QAM swaps are a big fear of mine... I think I double check the "important" channels tonight.


----------



## meisner

Does this happen often? I just got my first HDTV on Monday, and this is all soooo new to me...


----------



## jliem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still having trouble tuning in UHD and MTVHD. All the other HD channels come in just fine, same as they did before. Only these new ones are hit and miss. The last two days, I could not tune them in at all. This past weekend, they worked fine.
> 
> 
> From another post, Comcast is going to try and blame the wires in your wall. This is BS. I think they are going to have trouble adding more HD because they are addicted to all the garbage SD channels and all the garbage on demand stuff.
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment in Wallingford, over by Ivar's Salmon House.



Exact same thing was happening to me. UHD and MTVHD only came in sporadically, while all other HD channels came in fine, although I occasionally experienced artifacting/pixelation on CBSHD. In addition, I often had problems with reception of certain digital channels. This is from memory, but I think some of those channels were 32, 35, and a bunch in the 50's. Comcast told me I had a bad connector somewhere. So I re-did all the coax connectors, and of course, the problem still persisted. Thanks Comcast!


Anyway, I finally tracked down the issue to a surge protector!! I originally had my coax coming out from the wall, then into a surge protector, and finally into a splitter. I tried going directly from the wall into the splitter, and presto, all my reception problems went away. I swapped RG6 cables around a bit to see if the problem was actually a bad RG6 cable to/from the surge protector, but no, the problem was indeed the surge protector itself. I don't actually know if the surge protector was defective or if it was some other problem inherent with the quality or type of surge protector that I have (it's a Monster Power HTS surge protector, though I don't recall the exact model number), but I just stopped passing the signal through the surge protector and everything has been flawless ever since.


Anyway, if you've got your coax going through a surge protector, try removing it from the equation to see if it makes any difference. It certainly did for me, but YMMV.


----------



## meisner

Found KONG on 86-1


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randosel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any one else get a new NBC QAM channel map? I got 85-2 for KING and 85-3 for KONG in seattle. While watching the old mapping this morning it switched over to TNTHD for a couple of minutes during x-files becoming scrambled afterwards.



Are you saying that TNT-HD and INHD over clear QAM was a fluke? I scanned channels lastnight and saw both channels in the clear and got excited. Are they encrypted now? I too noticed that KING was not coming in lastnight.


-Nate


----------



## randosel

Looks like they were changing a lot of things. 85.3 I'm currently getting Weather plus and 86.1 for kong.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jliem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exact same thing was happening to me. UHD and MTVHD only came in sporadically, while all other HD channels came in fine, although I occasionally experienced artifacting/pixelation on CBSHD. In addition, I often had problems with reception of certain digital channels. This is from memory, but I think some of those channels were 32, 35, and a bunch in the 50's. Comcast told me I had a bad connector somewhere. So I re-did all the coax connectors, and of course, the problem still persisted. Thanks Comcast!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I finally tracked down the issue to a surge protector!! I originally had my coax coming out from the wall, then into a surge protector, and finally into a splitter. I tried going directly from the wall into the splitter, and presto, all my reception problems went away. I swapped RG6 cables around a bit to see if the problem was actually a bad RG6 cable to/from the surge protector, but no, the problem was indeed the surge protector itself. I don't actually know if the surge protector was defective or if it was some other problem inherent with the quality or type of surge protector that I have (it's a Monster Power HTS surge protector, though I don't recall the exact model number), but I just stopped passing the signal through the surge protector and everything has been flawless ever since.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you've got your coax going through a surge protector, try removing it from the equation to see if it makes any difference. It certainly did for me, but YMMV.



Mine was going through a surge protector, mainly because of ground loop hum problems. Bypassing this made zero difference - UHD and MTVHD don't come in. All the other HD stations come in instantly and perfectly, including the new Golf HD channel right above INHD. This is a Comcast problem, plain and simple. They are probably trying to cut corners and did something on the cheap.


This past weekend, both these channels worked fine, I actually watched Waterworld on UHD. Since the weekend, I can't tune in either channel. I almost hate calling Comcast because of their insipid passive aggressive way of trying to blame all problems on the customer, and in the process, scheduling wasted in home visits where some person will try to blame the "wires in the wall."


----------



## bigpoppa206

Everyone accessing open QAM channels should rescan, KING has been moved as well as KONG.


----------



## ka-mai

For those in the Comcast Snohomish area, NBC-HD and KONG-HD have been moved to QAM 85-2 and 86-1, respectively


----------



## yank2451

Does anyone know if we are going to get TNTHD or INHD via our QAM tuner without the Comcast box? If so, what QAM channels are they?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yank2451* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we are going to get TNTHD or INHD via our QAM tuner without the Comcast box? If so, what QAM channels are they?



Probably not, those would be premium channels. Open QAM channels are usually local TV or radio stations.


----------



## pastiche

List updated to include today's changes:


85-2 KING 48-1 NBC

85-3 KING 48-2 Weather Plus

86-1 KONG 31-1


As always, if you can't view directly, right-click, choose "Save As..." and then view.


----------



## Karyk

It would be nice if Comcast offered the option of receiving emails regarding new channels and new channel assignments.


I was having problems with my SageTV yesterday, and part of it was due to it having recorded an encrypted KING program. That might be a bit unique for Comcast to offer a service for, but I'm sure there are many people using their QAM tuners built into their TVs that would appreciate such notices. And just about everyone would probably appreciate information on new channels (although the ones they've been adding recently have been mainly foreign language and soft porn channels).


----------



## del47618




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Comcast offered the option of receiving emails regarding new channels and new channel assignments.



Ha ha ha! Can you imagine the discussion at Comcast: "We have an idea to make the lives easier of people who aren't renting boxes from us or aren't paying for digital cable with cablecards in their TV"?


----------



## newlinux

Is there some law that requires them make any channels available via unencrypted QAM (just the locals maybe)? I wonder why any channels are available via unencrypted QAM. I'm happy they are, but I wonder why they are, and if the other shoe will drop some day and they won't be available...


----------



## dsmdriver

Yes, by law they have to carry anything that is broadcast over the air locally in an unencrypted format on the cable system.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *del47618* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha! Can you imagine the discussion at Comcast: "We have an idea to make the lives easier of people who aren't renting boxes from us or aren't paying for digital cable with cablecards in their TV"?



I really doubt they make money off renting the boxes, and I've heard they give Cablecards out without a monthly charge. So I really doubt they care.


But I agree it's not something they would do just for people with QAM tuners--it would have to be part of a program to notify everyone of new channels and channel changes.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmdriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, by law they have to carry anything that is broadcast over the air locally in an unencrypted format on the cable system.



Thanks. Does analog cable count as an unencrypted format? If so do they only have to broadcast the HD stations over QAM? Or are they doing it in preparation for when they get rid of analog?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does analog cable count as an unencrypted format? If so do they only have to broadcast the HD stations over QAM? Or are they doing it in preparation for when they get rid of analog?



Assuming it's possible to send HD over analog, it would probably take up way too much bandwidth. They're moving to digital to reduce bandwidth.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assuming it's possible to send HD over analog, it would probably take up way too much bandwidth. They're moving to digital to reduce bandwidth.



Yes I understand why they are moving to digital. My question is does the current analog broadcast cover their responsibility to broadcast all channels that are sent over the air (with the exception of HD). I ask this because they broadcast (via unencrypted QAM) many channels that are that are also available on their analog broadcasts. I'm just curious what their responsibility is and why they even bother to broadcast more than HD channels unencrypted over QAM.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yank2451* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we are going to get TNTHD or INHD via our QAM tuner without the Comcast box? If so, what QAM channels are they?



I seriously doubt it. Comcast has always had these channels on their digital classic package and a cablebox or cablecard is required. On the brighter side, the digital classic package keeps growing, generally with HD channels, and is currently only $15 per month. The only downside is that you need a cablebox or cablecard.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I understand why they are moving to digital. My question is does the current analog broadcast cover their responsibility to broadcast all channels that are sent over the air (with the exception of HD). I ask this because they broadcast (via unencrypted QAM) many channels that are that are also available on their analog broadcasts. I'm just curious what their responsibility is and why they even bother to broadcast more than HD channels unencrypted over QAM.



This is generally what Cable is obligated to do:


1. Carry local Analog stations for free if local stations requests (Analog Must Carry).

However this is infrequently employed (mostly second tier, low rated stations).


2. Carry local Digital station for free if local station requests and does not have an Analog counterpart

(Digital-only Must Carry). After Feb2009, this rule will apply to all local digital stations.


3. "Negotiate in good faith" with local Analog and Digital stations to carry their signals (Retransmission Consent).

This usually means Cable pays local stations in either cash or free advertising time....

And is currently causing great distress as local stations want more cash...


4. Do not encrypt local broadcast stations....presumably both Analog and Digital stations,

and although the HD channels are nearly always unencrypted, most cable companies appear to

be encrypting the SD local stations on their "digital simulcast" QAM carriers...

perhaps because it's duplicated by both the Analog and (usually) HD channels.


Whether any other channel is unencrypted is up to negotiated agreements with the programming sources---

"gov't" channels unencrypted and nearly everything else encrypted--give or take "mistakes" in control room....


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. "Negotiate in good faith" with local Analog and Digital stations to carry their signals (Retransmission Consent). This usually means Cable pays local stations in either cash or free advertising time.... And is currently causing great distress as local stations want more cash... .



Just to add to the complexity on this one, in many cases, retransmission consent's tied to launching a new network. fX was originally the retransmission consent bundle for Fox's O&Os. ESPN2, and now SoapNet, for ABC's. NWCN/TXCN/etc., for Belo's affiliates. It's reasonable to assume that given the dearth of HD on KONG-HD, that KONG-HD was part of KING-HD's retransmission consent bundle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. Do not encrypt local broadcast stations....presumably both Analog and Digital stations, and although the HD channels are nearly always unencrypted, most cable companies appear to be encrypting the SD local stations on their "digital simulcast" QAM carriers... perhaps because it's duplicated by both the Analog and (usually) HD channels.



And to add to the complexity on this one, there are a few exceptions to this. Comcast's home system (Philadelphia), for example, scrambles everything, analogue and digital, on the wire. My understanding is that a situation such as that is grandfathered and exists only in areas where cable piracy was, at one point, extreme.


A less invasive example to that "exception to the rule" would be on Millennium Digital Media here in Seattle: KING-HD and KONG-HD are intentionally encrypted on that system.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> I really doubt they make money off renting the boxes, and I've heard they give Cablecards out without a monthly charge. So I really doubt they care.



You forgot about all the On Demand stuff, which I would guess is making them some money and it tied to their cable boxes. Rest assured, they want you to rent some kind of box from them. And even if you use a cable card, you are paying for digital service.


----------



## Mike777

All during the workweek, I can't get UHD or MTVHD to tune in with my cable box. Now, just like last weekend, the weekend rolls around and both stations tune in instantly and perfectly. Come on Comcast, get your act together! IMHO, this doesn't bode well for their rollout of additional HD channels.


----------



## wareagle

Both of those channels are QAM 64. I have to tighten my cable connection to the box sometimes in order to get them. I don't think they're representative of what to expect with other HD channels (I hope).


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both of those channels are QAM 64. I have to tighten my cable connection to the box sometimes in order to get them. I don't think they're representative of what to expect with other HD channels (I hope).



Yup! Most of my QAM channels are 256.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> List updated to include today's changes:
> 
> 
> 85-2 KING 48-1 NBC
> 
> 85-3 KING 48-2 Weather Plus
> 
> 86-1 KONG 31-1
> 
> 
> As always, if you can't view directly, right-click, choose "Save As..." and then view.



Also we are currently getting Indemand 4,5,6,7 at 115.4, 115.5, 115.6 and 115.7. Or at least I am through a Samsung DTB-H260F set top box.


----------



## rickeame

So does anyone know what the plans are for more HD channels on comcast? I was just reading articles about DirecTV and their push for more HD, and I see that SciFi and other channels will be launching HD versions of their channels. How much room does comcast have for HD channels?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup! Most of my QAM channels are 256.



So why did Comcast choose to do QAM 64 with UHD and MTVHD? If 256 works good for the others, why mess with us like this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why did Comcast choose to do QAM 64 with UHD and MTVHD? If 256 works good for the others, why mess with us like this?



That's something I've been curious about since I first noticed it. SNR is also only about 23.5 on those, which are on 99MHz and have tremendous numbers of correctable errors and quite a few uncorrectable errors. Just crappy signals, all around. In comparison, 104 has 33.7 SNR, 256QAM, and none of the errors on 573MHz.


----------



## Weil

My SNR on 660 is currently 33.5 through my Radio Shack amp. I would guess that my earlier travails may have caused them to keep my system clean. sam


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My SNR on 660 is currently 33.5 through my Radio Shack amp.



What SNR do you get on 110 and 116?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why did Comcast choose to do QAM 64 with UHD and MTVHD? If 256 works good for the others, why mess with us like this?



Channels 95-97 overlap with the FM band. The ingress from multiple OTA FM sources would render a QAM 256 signal undecodable to nearly everyone in that spectrum. With the lower bit-rate and greater error tolerance of QAM 64, the bandwidth in that spectrum is still (somewhat) usable.


In the case of MyNetworkTV/The Tube, being carried on the spectrum of channel 96, they're susceptible to interference from KBSG, KING, KWJZ, KDDS, KISW, KKWF, and KPLZ. If any of those ingress to the line, the potential for accurate decoding of any digital stream there is greatly reduced.


I don't know which channel is the carrier for UHD or MTVHD, but I would imagine the reasoning is similar: the only real reason for using 64 over 256 bit encoding is to overcome potential interference.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also we are currently getting Indemand 4,5,6,7 at 115.4, 115.5, 115.6 and 115.7. Or at least I am through a Samsung DTB-H260F set top box.



Are you still seeing those today? I haven't been able to see them at all.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you still seeing those today? I haven't been able to see them at all.



Yup, still there! But through my Samsung set top box (use it for open QAM channels) only.


----------



## Weil

SNR on 110 is 34.6, 34.7 on 116, 36.0 on 664. Yes the first two were QAM 64.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, still there! But through my Samsung set top box (use it for open QAM channels) only.



Very, very strange. If I scan for channels, they're not there, but if I direct-enter the channel numbers (115-4 through 115-7), they're certainly there!


Added to the list, though something tells me that they might not be there for all that long. 


Update attached.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone else getting digital artifacts while watching 24 tonight? Seems more of a problem tonight than in weeks past. Actually, several other channels through Comcast were displaying problems. Switched to OTA and everything was fine.


Update: never mind, I found lots of other channels having 'issues' also. Comcast must be playing around with the channels again so I'm sure it will settle down in a day or so.


----------



## cnjvh

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pastiche*
Very, very strange. If I scan for channels, they're not there, but if I direct-enter the channel numbers (115-4 through 115-7), they're certainly there!


Added to the list, though something tells me that they might not be there for all that long. 


Update attached.
XLS version - rename the file from cable.doc to cable.xls before opening.

 

cable.doc 26.5k . file


----------



## zyland

Anybody else getting ESPN-HD on 74-2 in the clear?


----------



## johnemack

Yep, just did a station scan on my LG LST-3510A last night and up came ESPNHD!!! Hopefully it sticks around for good!


----------



## tballx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does anyone know what the plans are for more HD channels on comcast? I was just reading articles about DirecTV and their push for more HD, and I see that SciFi and other channels will be launching HD versions of their channels. How much room does comcast have for HD channels?



I am curious as well. I am getting so frustrated with the small choice of HD programming that I'm looking into dish network. Especially when comcast adds channels like the reality network.


----------



## Mike777

I think Comcast is struggling with the HD rollout, what with lots of people having trouble tuning in two of the newer ones, UHD and MTVHD.


----------



## wareagle

When I posted that UHD and MTVHD were QAM64 I was mistaken. I meant to say the KMYQDT channels (110 & 116) were QAM64. (Sometimes I forget which are which among the channels I seldom watch!) I don't recall seeing any problems with UHD or MTVHD, and they're both QAM256.


----------



## arf1410

74-2 is free ESPN-HD for me too in comcast - eastside area! Anyone locate Discovery in HD (free) yet?


----------



## obrienmd

Has the Comcast QAM layout changed in the last few weeks? I just turned on the ol' TV for the first time in a month or so, and it seems like I don't pick up anything for the following:


KING-HD

KONG-HD

KING-Weather-plus


Also, I hear rumors of some QAM64 channels and ESPNHD in the clear. Can anyone in south king county confirm those? Thanks!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obrienmd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has the Comcast QAM layout changed in the last few weeks? I just turned on the ol' TV for the first time in a month or so, and it seems like I don't pick up anything for the following:
> 
> 
> KING-HD
> 
> KONG-HD
> 
> KING-Weather-plus
> 
> 
> Also, I hear rumors of some QAM64 channels and ESPNHD in the clear. Can anyone in south king county confirm those? Thanks!



Ah, you're late to the game! Rescan your system and you'll find them.


85-2 KING 48-1 NBC HD 105

85-3 KING 48-2 Weather Plus 115

86-1 KONG 31-1 HD 106


Yes, ESPNHD is currently in the clear but I believe its 256 not 64. Added bonus, take a look at 115.4, 115.5, 115.6 and 115.7.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am curious as well. I am getting so frustrated with the small choice of HD programming that I'm looking into dish network. Especially when comcast adds channels like the reality network.



Well, here's some potential good news...

I've been informed of a memo at Comcast announcing the deletion of AZN Television from Channel 70 (moving to Digital Classic) on March 21st.


The memo mentions the reason being to make room for new high-definition programming that customers are demanding. They acknowledge that this will be disruptive to some AZN viewers but hope customers will appreciate the new HD channels they plan to offer in the future... no other details at this time.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, here's some potential good news...
> 
> I've been informed of a memo at Comcast announcing the deletion of AZN Television from Channel 70 (moving to Digital Classic) on March 21st.
> 
> 
> The memo mentions the reason being to make room for new high-definition programming that customers are demanding. They acknowledge that this will be disruptive to some AZN viewers but hope customers will appreciate the new HD channels they plan to offer in the future... no other details at this time.



The word on the street is that the AZN vs. HD gang war will be at 5th & Blanchard 10 PM Saturday. Bring all your weaponry. HD DVD's are great for throwing. Not sure what the AZN's will use...


----------



## obrienmd

Can anyone confirm that ESPNHD is no longer working?


For me, it's replaced with some logo w/ music in the background.


----------



## artseattle

ESPNHD is working fine near the Arboretum.


FYI, someone suggested tightening the cables for UHD and MHD. Unless it's just a coincidence, they've been tuning in fine since I did that. Also, if I slightly loosen the cable, they go off!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obrienmd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that ESPNHD is no longer working?
> 
> 
> For me, it's replaced with some logo w/ music in the background.



They are monkeying around it seems! For about an hour they were running an On-Demand logo with music earlier this afternoon...may or may not last.


And it seems those free In-Demand channels @ 115.4, 5, 6, and 7 are gone too.


----------



## quarque

ESPN-HD working fine near Lake City/Sandpoint area - using Comcast Moto box.


----------



## ka-mai

This is getting ridiculous.


I've noticed that Comcast Snohomish is changing the damn channel line up again. This is a real pain for me, due to the fact that I have to rescan everything, then MANUALLY put in the channels everytime the line up changes.


It also appears they are not done messing around, so I think I'll wait until the dust clears.


Oh, and right now KCPQ/FOX HD is broadcasting on channel 81, and ABC HD is on channel 82. What do you want to bet that this is not Comcasts' final channel assignments?


Anyone but me think the cable company is doing this in an effort to convince me to buy a converter?


Way to go Comcast.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The one @ QAM 74, right? They are monkeying around it seems!



I'm going to hold off a bit on updating the QAM list this time.










74-2 is now running FSN HD.


Once it's something permanant (if open!), I'll update.


----------



## Speed_Addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, you're late to the game! Rescan your system and you'll find them.
> 
> 
> 85-2 KING 48-1 NBC HD 105
> 
> 85-3 KING 48-2 Weather Plus 115
> 
> 86-1 KONG 31-1 HD 106
> 
> 
> Yes, ESPNHD is currently in the clear but I believe its 256 not 64. Added bonus, take a look at 115.4, 115.5, 115.6 and 115.7.



OK - I have a Pioneer Elite 1140 and tried to rescan and cannot get KING. It used to come in on 83.001. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is generally what Cable is obligated to do:
> 
> 
> 1. Carry local Analog stations for free if local stations requests (Analog Must Carry).
> 
> However this is infrequently employed (mostly second tier, low rated stations).



Which leads to the question. Why doesn't Comcast broadcast KHCV's analog broadcast "Azteca America"? Apparently KHCV didn't request?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Carry local Digital station for free if local station requests and does not have an Analog counterpart
> 
> (Digital-only Must Carry). After Feb2009, this rule will apply to all local digital stations.



While it does carry KHCV's digital broadcast of Jewelry TV?


Thanks for the "must carry" info, I was always curious about which channels (digital/analog) the cable company had to carry.


----------



## Al Shing

I just learned that KHCV channel 44.3 is a 24-hour anime channel. I can't pick it up OTA at all, so this is one I would like to see picked up by Comcast.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which leads to the question. Why doesn't Comcast broadcast KHCV's analog broadcast "Azteca America"? Apparently KHCV didn't request?
> 
> 
> While it does carry KHCV's digital broadcast of Jewelry TV?



I'm not sure why KHCV would negotiate must-carry of a subcarrier instead of their main program, but their website -- http://www.azteca45.com/ -- encourages contacting your cable company for carriage. A fair assumption would be that JTV pays KHCV more per cable viewer than does Azteca America.


KBCB did this during the early part of their stint as "world television", too. Their analogue broadcast concentrated on Hindi and Punjabi programming and targed the lower BC mainland, while their digital/cable broadcast concentrated on Mandarin and Cantonese programming and targed western WA.


----------



## obrienmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are monkeying around it seems! For about an hour they were running an On-Demand logo with music earlier this afternoon...may or may not last.
> 
> 
> And it seems those free In-Demand channels @ 115.4, 5, 6, and 7 are gone too.



Still this way for me, a couple days later. Has anyone scanned recently to see if ESPNHD just went somewhere, or if they took it out of the "clear" entirely? I would really like to use ESPNHD without Comcast's crappy box.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ka-mai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Anyone but me think the cable company is doing this in an effort to convince me to buy a converter?
> 
> 
> Way to go Comcast.



No, it's COMCASTIC!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obrienmd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still this way for me, a couple days later. Has anyone scanned recently to see if ESPNHD just went somewhere, or if they took it out of the "clear" entirely? I would really like to use ESPNHD without Comcast's crappy box.



As of this morning I can't pull up anything @ 74.x, from the STB or from my Fusion card. Oh well.


----------



## lekanard

Bought panasonic tc32le60. Know nothing about hd capabilities or transmission. Fooled around w/ remote and I think I am getting a bunch of HD shows. I have only Comcast Basic for $14 a month. I stumbled onto this AVS Forum and saw a posting about TVs with QAM (whatever that is) that makes this possible. Because I'm so low-tech I could not even find that post again.


Will techs talk with me? I know none of the jargon. But I'm mesmerized by all these stations I discovered by playing with the remote. Some things have disappeared (like my dozens of free Music channels), and recently "83-1" disappeard, which was one of the network HD channels.


For mos. I have thought that Comcast installer just made a mistake, but I see by this forum, that there may be guys/gals like me who are REALLY INTO !!! the HD that we can suck up thru the air and thru Basic Comcast.


Is there a separate forum for us addicts? Who will talk with me?

...... yours truly, Lekanard









addicted in Seattle


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which leads to the question. Why doesn't Comcast broadcast KHCV's analog broadcast "Azteca America"? Apparently KHCV didn't request?
> 
> 
> While it does carry KHCV's digital broadcast of Jewelry TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "must carry" info, I was always curious about which channels (digital/analog) the cable company had to carry.



BTW: Although it's still being argued, there are no "multi-cast must-carry"

or even a "good faith" retransmission consent negotiation requirement to

carry OTA sub-channels....only applies to primary channel.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bought panasonic tc32le60. Know nothing about hd capabilities or transmission. Fooled around w/ remote and I think I am getting a bunch of HD shows. I have only Comcast Basic for $14 a month. I stumbled onto this AVS Forum and saw a posting about TVs with QAM (whatever that is) that makes this possible. Because I'm so low-tech I could not even find that post again.
> 
> 
> Will techs talk with me? I know none of the jargon. But I'm mesmerized by all these stations I discovered by playing with the remote. Some things have disappeared (like my dozens of free Music channels), and recently "83-1" disappeard, which was one of the network HD channels.
> 
> 
> For mos. I have thought that Comcast installer just made a mistake, but I see by this forum, that there may be guys/gals like me who are REALLY INTO !!! the HD that we can suck up thru the air and thru Basic Comcast.
> 
> 
> Is there a separate forum for us addicts? Who will talk with me?
> 
> ...... yours truly, Lekanard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addicted in Seattle



Rescan your channels and you will get NBC back (KING formerly at 83 now at 85.2). Also you will see that they moved KONG to 86.1. Your system may have a way to manually add just those separate channels saving you the headache of rescanning and then having to delete all those blank, encrypted channels. Welcome to the forum, great bunch of smart people hang out here and can usually help you with just about any problem you have.


----------



## lekanard

I've learned a bushel just from spending 2hours in AVS. I even found someone's text file that states all the QAM channels available here in Seattle. It matched nearly perfectly the one I've been building up for 3 mos. and it showed me an additional movie venue (Movieplex??).


So, for a while I'll try asking one or two specific questions at a time, and hope to add to my learning.


1. I found out what letters QAM stand for, but does "quadrature" mean that the tuner has ability to find subchannels inside one channel (just a guess)? Pls. explain what QAM does physically.

2. Here's my understanding : cable operators all over USA have Fed codes to observe, and basically must send out open qam programming, where available, w/o blocking. But operators do in fact often have twisted and contentious relationships w/ providers, thus owners of QAM tuners can be disappointed. We in Sea., subalterns of Mother Comcast, luckily have many reception opportunities but sometimes Com tinkers w/ the array and we have to keep finding lost and moved channels. Is my above summary correct? Kindly refine and correct it. (What would happen if owners of QAM tellies somehow were informed publicly, or by sales staff, etc. of all this capability to grab DTV free from Com? Would Com go nuts and try to encrypt/block everything?)


Sorry, must add one more:

3. Is there a way to get back those approx. 50 all-music channels that went away about 6-7 weeks ago? Some filter, or better coax cable, etc etc? Or is this just a whim of Com?


Lekanard


----------



## Mike777

UHD and MTVHD seemed to have settled down and tuned in perfectly the past few days, at least in my Wallingford apartment. So hopefully Comcast worked out the bugs, which, as I suspected, have zero to do with the customer.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. I found out what letters QAM stand for, but does "quadrature" mean that the tuner has ability to find subchannels inside one channel (just a guess)? Pls. explain what QAM does physically.



The "Q" in Quadrature Amplitude Modulation refers to the two carrier waves that make up the signal. For an in-depth explaination of what QAM is and how it works, check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrature_amplitude_modulation 


QAM does not neccessarily have subchannels and is not specific to video and audio. Cable modems also use QAM. It's simply a modulation scheme that is efficient for transferring digital bits in a low-interference environment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Here's my understanding : cable operators all over USA have Fed codes to observe, and basically must send out open qam programming, where available, w/o blocking. But operators do in fact often have twisted and contentious relationships w/ providers, thus owners of QAM tuners can be disappointed. We in Sea., subalterns of Mother Comcast, luckily have many reception opportunities but sometimes Com tinkers w/ the array and we have to keep finding lost and moved channels. Is my above summary correct? Kindly refine and correct it. (What would happen if owners of QAM tellies somehow were informed publicly, or by sales staff, etc. of all this capability to grab DTV free from Com? Would Com go nuts and try to encrypt/block everything?)



Comcast is pretty open about the ability to receive some service via open QAM. They just support it in no way whatsoever. From their point of view, QAM channel/subcarrier repositioning is irrelevant becuase the supported platform is transparent to those changes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. Is there a way to get back those approx. 50 all-music channels that went away about 6-7 weeks ago? Some filter, or better coax cable, etc etc? Or is this just a whim of Com?



DMX and Music Choice are still on the wire, but are encrypted now. You need a Comcast box or a Cable Card (and appropriate subscription) to receive.


----------



## lekanard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DMX and Music Choice are still on the wire, but are encrypted now. You need a Comcast box or a Cable Card (and appropriate subscription) to receive.



Thanks. The above jumps in at the nub of my question: what company was providing Music Choice? If that company was sending it out, and Comcast was licensed to carry it over their cable, then who made the decision to encrypt it and thus keep it from people with QAM tuners? Why was it unencrypted, and then suddenly encrypted? Who did that? If Com, was it a matter of Com not wanting us to get it free? And if so, why don't they (or whoever) just encrypt everything, right now? THis is the part that confuses me.


(Also, too bad for me...; since I was enjoying the music stations.)


I thank anyone in advance for telling me about this inside stuff.

Yours, Lekanard


----------



## jeff28

the channels you get for free via QAM are channels that are generally part of your cable service anyway... side thought: I don't know, if you subscribe to only limited, does QAM get you the expanded channels from the digital simulcast.... if so I'd imagine the day is coming where that will not be the case. In any event, Music Choice is a digital-only cable service that Comcast decided should only be available to those people paying for digital cable. Hey, there has to be some incentive for people to subscribe to digital. The fact that this was coming was leaked a long time ago here on this board but just recently went into effect. the HD channels you get for free, (ABC, NBC, CBS...) they have reasons for leaving those unencrypted, mostly because there is no comcast package that does not include these therefore there is no reason to encrypt them. I believe also there is some regulation that says if a local HDTV broadcast station is carried, then it is to stay "in-the-clear." So, you should expect to see locals stay "in the clear", but they may be moved around from time-to-time.


----------



## zyland

The digital versions of limited basic channels are included with both limited basic and expanded basic. I'm not sure if this intentional. The digital versions of the expanded basic channels are not included with either limited or expanded basic.


----------



## ka-mai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, it's COMCASTIC!



Indeed, I've been comcasticated.



Doesn't that strike you as a term some marketing firm weenie came up with after watching too much Stephen Colbert?


And speaking of Comcastic, tonight KING HD is on QAM 85. I'm also noticing that some of the hd channels are beginning to reside in the sub channel of the sd number. Like right now, KIRO SD is on 7 and HD is 7.1 Same with a few others, but not the whole lineup, at least not yet.


One can only hope.


Anyone else notice this? Or am I just *special* like that?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ka-mai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, I've been comcasticated.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that strike you as a term some marketing firm weenie came up with after watching too much Stephen Colbert?
> 
> 
> And speaking of Comcastic, tonight KING HD is on QAM 85. I'm also noticing that some of the hd channels are beginning to reside in the sub channel of the sd number. Like right now, KIRO SD is on 7 and HD is 7.1 Same with a few others, but not the whole lineup, at least not yet.
> 
> 
> One can only hope.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Or am I just *special* like that?



You're special!


----------



## sl1974

It helps to adjust the thinking a little, at least for me! The limited digital channels received over the cable are not "free" they are included with your plan. This includes the local HD channels. Most are must carry stations although HD versions are not always required, not sure what the local agreements are. Also included are the FM stations in digital which are generally included due to franchise agreements, although the first plan they are listed is Enhanced Cable as it is a digital package. Anything else you will need to subscribe to the appropriate plan.


Music Choice is a service included with Enhanced Cable or higher. It is the first place you will see it listed in any package. All other HD besides locals are included with Digital Classic and higher including ESPN 1 and 2 and select programming on FSN even though SD versions are on Basic.


In the same respect for customers with a STB, you need to have a minimum of Enhanced Cable to get On Demand.


I understand there is NOT a filter that can be placed that will block digital stations, just the analog. That is why expanded stations and higher are encrypted, otherwise Limited subsribers would get a whole lot more just because they have certain equipment.


Expect to see some of the channels currently available to go away sometime, such as MoviePLEX, TVOne, and ESPNHD that recently has become unencrypted. You can always check out the channel lineup at comcast.com to see what is included at your address. If you are getting more beware.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Expect to see some of the channels currently available to go away sometime, such as MoviePLEX, TVOne, and ESPNHD that recently has become unencrypted. You can always check out the channel lineup at comcast.com to see what is included at your address. If you are getting more beware.



ESPNHD (now encrypted) disappeared for me 2 days ago. Anyone else? Lake City area here.


UPDATE: I misspoke, ESPNHD DOES come in for me, but through my Samsung set top box. Does not come in through a FusionHDTV 5 Gold card.


----------



## obrienmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPNHD (now encrypted) disappeared for me 2 days ago. Anyone else? Lake City area here.



Same. Kent east hill.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just learned that KHCV channel 44.3 is a 24-hour anime channel. I can't pick it up OTA at all, so this is one I would like to see picked up by Comcast.



Funimation (The Anime channel) on 45-3 and America One on 45.4 have been replaced.


As of March 1, 2007, KHCV is broadcasting GNF Entertainment content


45-3 GNF Games & Music

45-4 GNF Movies

http://www.gnfent.com/pr/07_0220.htm


----------



## bigpoppa206

Appears that Comcast is updating its channel information again. Now some of my old QAM channels (ie., 81.1, etc.) are being remapped to the same numbers as its analog companions. The Tube has been moved also to 116. Rescan time...again!!!


----------



## Matt in Seattle

Does anyone know if there's any hope of Comcast sending schedule information in channels. I'm tempted to switch back to antenna just for this feature. I just press Guide, and my TV tells me what's on at what channel for the rest of the day/week. Is this a property of ATSC and QAM doesn't support this? Or is Comcast just not sending through the entire broadcast signal (where I assume this information resides)?


It's true that I get a few more channels with cable compared to an antenna, but it's so hard to find what channel everything is on - let alone what time shows are on, that I'm tempted to get rid of cable completely. I'm paying for this "service"?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt in Seattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any hope of Comcast sending schedule information in channels. I'm tempted to switch back to antenna just for this feature. I just press Guide, and my TV tells me what's on at what channel for the rest of the day/week. Is this a property of ATSC and QAM doesn't support this? Or is Comcast just not sending through the entire broadcast signal (where I assume this information resides)?
> 
> 
> It's true that I get a few more channels with cable compared to an antenna, but it's so hard to find what channel everything is on - let alone what time shows are on, that I'm tempted to get rid of cable completely. I'm paying for this "service"?



Possible. For the longest time Comcast has not been sending date and time information or even the call letters for local stations (for QAM channels) and those things just appeared for me last night. But I use both OTA and cable and love the guide info as sent by the locals too.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt in Seattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any hope of Comcast sending schedule information in channels. I'm tempted to switch back to antenna just for this feature. I just press Guide, and my TV tells me what's on at what channel for the rest of the day/week. Is this a property of ATSC and QAM doesn't support this? Or is Comcast just not sending through the entire broadcast signal (where I assume this information resides)?
> 
> 
> It's true that I get a few more channels with cable compared to an antenna, but it's so hard to find what channel everything is on - let alone what time shows are on, that I'm tempted to get rid of cable completely. I'm paying for this "service"?



QAM is perfectly capable of supporting this. Comcast is probably stripping some of the PSIP information that contains channels names, show times, and show discriptions.


-Nate


----------



## sangwpark

Yup I'm seeing EPG of my FusionHDTV card being populated (somewhat) via QAM. Coolness!

--

Sang


----------



## PatrickPanny

tonight, I can only find the Pac-10 tourney in SD on channel 30. Anyone having luck finding it in HD? I was hoping that it would be on STB 665 but no luck.


----------



## lekanard

Does anyone know where the KCTS stations in digital went to? 82.1, 82.2, 82.5 are now gone. Also 82.4, which was an HD network station.

I'd appreciate the info.


Sincerely, Lekanard


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where the KCTS stations in digital went to? 82.1, 82.2, 82.5 are now gone. Also 82.4, which was an HD network station.
> 
> I'd appreciate the info.
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Lekanard



Try 9.1, 9.3 and 9.5...that's where they mapped out for me today.


----------



## kirkovision

Hi, I'm new to this group and seek an ongoing list of the HD QAM channels in Seattle.

Comcast recently change many of the HD channels around. Here is what I have so far.

Please cut and past and add to this list or direct me to a better forum,

Thanks, Kirk kirkovision at hotmail


9.1 KCTS DT

9.5 KCTS HD 720P

9.3 KCTS CREATE 480i

11.1 CW11 1080i

79.1 NWCN

81 KCPQ 13 HDTV 720P

82 KOMO ABC 720P

85 KING - NBC 1080i

86.1 KONG 1080i

86-2 KIRO CBS 1080i

96 My Q HD

115.1 K5 WEATHER 480i

? Fox Sports NW


Radio

90-332 MUSIC

90-333 MUSIC

90-334 MUSIC

90-335 MUSIC

90-336 MUSIC

90-337 MUSIC

90-338 MUSIC

90-339 MUSIC


----------



## k0mb1nat

CW11 HD is on 11-1, KCTS HD is on 9-5 and KCTS Create 9-3


----------



## cruss50

I am fairly new to HDTV. I've been watching the local HD channels using my TV's built in QAM tuner. Sometimes I watch Good Morning America (on KOMO-HD), which is usually shown in HD. The last two mornings, however, the show was is SD. Does anyone know why GMA would be in HD on some mornings and not on others?


----------



## seatown88

81 KCPQ 13 HDTV 720P

96 My Q HD

11-1 CW11 1080i

? KCTS HD 720P

? KCTS CREATE 480i

82 KOMO ABC 720P

85 KING - NBC 1080i

86.1 KONG 1080i

115-1 K5 WEATHER 480i

86-2 KIRO CBS 1080i

? Fox Sports NW


Radio

90-332 MUSIC

90-333 MUSIC

90-334 MUSIC

90-335 MUSIC

90-336 MUSIC

90-337 MUSIC

90-338 MUSIC

90-339 MUSIC


Why do they do this? .move things around. What is also strange, since the change my tv does not seem to auto scan for some of these. It skips over 81, though I can go directly to it. Also the TV channel captions show up as of yesterday for a handfull of the channels.


----------



## Budget_HT

It sounds to me like Comcast in this area is cleaning up their passing of PSIP data.


I would hope their ultimate goal includes all logical channel numbers so users don't have to always use 8x.x (etc.) to find digital channel 4 or 5 or whatever.


I appreciate folks reporting these changes as they occur, since I "support" some distant family members using QAM tuners without any cable boxes. For now, at my home, I am OTA for local digital channels and DirecTV for other channels.


----------



## zyland

How should Comcast handle the PSIP information?


For those stations that are the same for their OTA and Comcast channels (KOMO - 4, KING - 5, KIRO - 7, KCTS - 9, KSTW - 11, KCPQ - 13), they should be able to just pass it through unchanged.


For those that differ (KONG - 6/16, KMYQ - 10/22) they will need to modify the PSIP to remap to a different channel.


Then there's the question of what to do with the subchannels (K5 Weather Plus, The Tube) Do they get remapped to something similar to OTA subchannels


K5 Weather Plus goes to 5-2

The Tube goes to 10-2


This all assumes that channel remapping works the same in QAM as it does OTA.


Does the Comcast set top box use this PSIP data at all?


----------



## artshotwell

Why would Comcast do anything to the PSIP? That's up to the individual stations.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkovision* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this group and seek an ongoing list of the HD QAM channels in Seattle.
> 
> Comcast recently change many of the HD channels around. Here is what I have so far.
> 
> Please cut and past and add to this list or direct me to a better forum,
> 
> Thanks, Kirk kirkovision at hotmail



I hope I add this link correctly...you need this message from a few pages back:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9887531


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How should Comcast handle the PSIP information?
> 
> 
> For those stations that are the same for their OTA and Comcast channels (KOMO - 4, KING - 5, KIRO - 7, KCTS - 9, KSTW - 11, KCPQ - 13), they should be able to just pass it through unchanged.
> 
> 
> For those that differ (KONG - 6/16, KMYQ - 10/22) they will need to modify the PSIP to remap to a different channel.
> 
> 
> Then there's the question of what to do with the subchannels (K5 Weather Plus, The Tube) Do they get remapped to something similar to OTA subchannels
> 
> 
> K5 Weather Plus goes to 5-2
> 
> The Tube goes to 10-2
> 
> 
> This all assumes that channel remapping works the same in QAM as it does OTA.
> 
> 
> Does the Comcast set top box use this PSIP data at all?



The Tube is a good example; used to be at 96.2 (or D961 on my Fusion card) and that has been remapped to 116 (and they changed the QAM from 256 to 64). It does indeed look like they are cleaning things up. Wished they would finish the job, KOMO and KING got remapped but KIRO is out there all by its' lonesome.


----------



## koolclutch

Hi, newbie question here about SD Comcast boxes. Since they're not HD compatible, Comcast blocks out 104, 105, 107 (KOMODT, KINGDT, KIRODT), etc... on them. What happens in 2009 when 4, 5, 7 go away? Is this a way for Comcast to gouge users, some that don't even have latest and greatest TV sets, to get their equipment?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koolclutch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, newbie question here about SD Comcast boxes. Since they're not HD compatible, Comcast blocks out 104, 105, 107 (KOMODT, KINGDT, KIRODT), etc... on them. What happens in 2009 when 4, 5, 7 go away? Is this a way for Comcast to gouge users, some that don't even have latest and greatest TV sets, to get their equipment?



Comcast doesn't block them -- the SD boxes just don't have the digital tuners required for them. Nothing is going to make 4, 5, and 7 go away in 2009. They'll no longer be broadcasting analog signals, but just because they're digital doesn't mean they're HD. Comcast may even still provide converted analog signals to its customers, or they may just provide subsidized converters. The Federal law is what is going to keep anything from being broadcast as analog, not Comcast.


----------



## koolclutch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't block them -- the SD boxes just don't have the digital tuners required for them.



My understanding was that SD boxes were digital tuners but could not output digital pictures to the TV. So 4, 5, and 7 were analog converted to standard digital channels on Comcast's own frequencies, after all, QAM picks 4,5,7 too. This is besides the point tho.



> Quote:
> but just because they're digital doesn't mean they're HD. Comcast may even still provide converted analog signals to its customers, or they may just provide subsidized converters. The Federal law is what is going to keep anything from being broadcast as analog, not Comcast.



There may be laws that disallow head-end downconversion though, leaving the analog RF connection to provide that for the user.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't block them -- the SD boxes just don't have the digital tuners required for them. Nothing is going to make 4, 5, and 7 go away in 2009. They'll no longer be broadcasting analog signals, but just because they're digital doesn't mean they're HD. Comcast may even still provide converted analog signals to its customers, or they may just provide subsidized converters. The Federal law is what is going to keep anything from being broadcast as analog, not Comcast.



To add, your channels are being broadcasted in digital now. A few months ago (maybe a year now) Comcast converted to an All Digital Simulcast, so with a STB you are getting digital now.


----------



## mack73

Did anyone else loose any HD channels over QAM with the change? I can't pickup KOMO, KING or FOX in HD any longer... argh


I can still get KCTS, CW, KONG and CBS


----------



## slow_poke

I've been using the built in QAM tuner on my JVC television to pick up Comcast Seattle digital channels. Yesterday for some reason the digital channels went away and I can't seem to do anything to bring them back. I've tried rescanning numberous times with no sucess. I've tried going to tuning to the channels directoy (for example 81-1), but no luck as well. In fact the digital settings page on my TV doesn't pop up anymore. Is this a comcast issue or sadly a television problem?


Anyone with similar problems? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would Comcast do anything to the PSIP? That's up to the individual stations.



I would hope that they would simply pass through all of the PSIP data, unless some of it conflicts with the cable "real channel" assignment or the cable transmission protocols.


Keep in mind, I am NOT an expert on PSIP. I just want to see a viewer with a non-Comcast QAM tuner be able to find the correct channels using their well-known channel numbers (identified in the PSIP data as the logical channel number).


----------



## Scratch P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mack73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else loose any HD channels over QAM with the change? I can't pickup KOMO, KING or FOX in HD any longer... argh
> 
> 
> I can still get KCTS, CW, KONG and CBS



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Same thing here. I lost the same stations. I can tune to them directly (81 for Fox, 82 for ABC, and 85 for NBC), but when I channel up/down it bypasses them completely. Also when I save them as favorites and try to tune them in via the favorites guide I cannot get to them....


Also they (Fox, King, and Komo) are all title KMYQ, or KcyQ or whatever that "My q" station is.


I have checked and double checked my cable connections, and did 3 auto-programs tonight with no luck.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mack73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else loose any HD channels over QAM with the change? I can't pickup KOMO, KING or FOX in HD any longer... argh
> 
> 
> I can still get KCTS, CW, KONG and CBS



Rescan your channels, they are there...just not where you're used to them.


----------



## mack73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rescan your channels, they are there...just not where you're used to them.



scanned 3 times


when I type in 85- it redirects to 115-1 (the 480i King station) and I can't remember where 81 and 82 redirect me but its to either KCTS or CW


----------



## lekanard

Here in Seattle (W. Sea) now the station info comes up differently, as you change channels. On my Panasonic many of the blue info boxes now have indications of DTV or HDTV content. Also, I found my PBS array. Comcast put them all into the "9" slot: 9.1, 9.2, etc.


OK, everyone, I'm the lowtech guy. When Comcast does their fiddling, is it effective and good for me merely to re-scan, using my Panasonic's Setup menu? Does it capture all the QAM broadcasts that are available?


Sincerely, Lekanard


----------



## Scratch P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rescan your channels, they are there...just not where you're used to them.




I re-scanned multiple time, and even took my coax cable out of my monster power conditioner, and went directly into the TV. The three HD channels (Fox, ABC, and NBC) are not picked up in the scan. I can tune to these station by directly typing in the number (they display the title KMYQ), but I cannot tune to them through the favorites menu or channel up/down. I guess this is only a minor annoyance as I can still view the content (just have to remember what numbers they are at). But I'm thinking my problem is related to Mack73's who lost these same three stations as of a couple days ago.


Mack, are you using a Panasonic plasma? if so, maybe has something to do with Panasonics QAM tuner (I'm using the TH50PX60U).


----------



## Jeffsmithpetra

I also lost HD channel assignments on the old locations and have found ABC, FOX and 2 other HD channel located on 0-0. Yes I show 4 separate entries labeled 0-0 and each one tunes separately to a different HD channel for comcast Seattle. How is it possible for the same channel number assignement to tune into 4 different channels and how can you tell them apart without tuning them in? Does anyone have a clue as to what is going on? I have an LG plasma with a QAM tuner but it sounds like the tuner is fine, comcast is doing something.


----------



## seatown88

I have the same TV Panasonic Plasma and the same problem.


Is everyone having the problem using Panasonic TV with QAM tuner?

I have rescanned many times now. NO luck....

It is very strange.


----------



## zyland

I've got a Mitsubishi TV with QAM tuner and I'm seeing a similar issue


?? KCPQ HD

?? KOMO HD

?? KING HD

?? KMYQ HD


also


9-1 KCTS SD

9-3 KCTS Create

9-5 KCTS HD

11-1 CW HD

86-1 KONG HD

86-2 KIRO HD

116-0 The Tube


All of these multiple listings with no channel number has made my TV's "Guide" basically useless.


----------



## mack73

I'm running a Samsung DLP (HLS-5088W)


I'm glad I'm not the only one to loose these channels, it must be a comcast thing


----------



## seatown88

This is exactly how the channels show up after doing a scan for me too.

The question marks before the station call letters.


?? KCPQ HD

?? KOMO HD

?? KING HD

?? KMYQ HD


I am able to go directly to KCPQ by going to 81. That channel is skipped when using the up/down buttons however. Komo and KING are nowhere to be found.


Glad that is not just a Panasonic thing. Comcast issue it appears.


----------



## billymac

what the heck is going on here? i'm reading the above and it's certainly very frustrating. do they have issues with us QAM folk or what?


hey i need some help. i'm getting pretty frustrated. i own the tosh 32hlv66 and it's been great up until a couple weeks ago. i'm using the QAM tuner for my digital cable in our bedroom so i don't need a box. so what i did was scan all the channels, found my local hd channels, nbc, abc, cbs, fox, etc. and plugged them into the favorites menu. it's cool, because all you have to do is hit the down or up arrow to scroll through your favorites and you don't have to remember the 85-1, or 85-3, etc. well, in theory it should continue to work, but it does not. for the second time in two weeks i've lost all but a couple of the 6 or 7 channels i have in there. not only that, but when i manually enter the channel number it either teleports me to 115-1, or it comes up and says channel is encrypted. what gives? i called the cable company and they said that for the most part, the frequencies of those channels rarely changes. he thought i should contact the tv manufacturer, so here i am. any suggestions?


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mack73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> scanned 3 times
> 
> 
> when I type in 85- it redirects to 115-1 (the 480i King station) and I can't remember where 81 and 82 redirect me but its to either KCTS or CW



the exact same thing happens to me with a tosh 32hlv66


it's so frustrating. this is the second time in two weeks they've moved stuff around.


----------



## sl1974

A little off topic with recent posts, but I learned that Comcast and KIRO have teamed up again this year to air March Madness on three channels, KIRO SD, KIRO HD, and the special channel KIRO pulls out with special events like this on 117 with the STB and cable card.. Not sure how this affects all the recent changes of late.


----------



## akumal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scratch P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I re-scanned multiple time, and even took my coax cable out of my monster power conditioner, and went directly into the TV. The three HD channels (Fox, ABC, and NBC) are not picked up in the scan. I can tune to these station by directly typing in the number (they display the title KMYQ), but I cannot tune to them through the favorites menu or channel up/down. I guess this is only a minor annoyance as I can still view the content (just have to remember what numbers they are at). But I'm thinking my problem is related to Mack73's who lost these same three stations as of a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> Mack, are you using a Panasonic plasma? if so, maybe has something to do with Panasonics QAM tuner (I'm using the TH50PX60U).




Same problems for me with the panasonic. Scan, scan, and rescan! Come on comcast, fix the proiblem!


----------



## chris5977

I have three different QAM TVs in my house and they all handle the recent changes differently.


My Panasonic plasma put most of the HD networks in channel 0 and the TV would not switch channels. I put the CableCARD back in and it works fine.


My Sceptre LCD also put all of the main HD networks in channel zero, but it will allow me to switch to different channels and it displays their call sign.


My Samsung HD STB kept everything in the 80's. Weird.


----------



## JamesMH

I noticed most of the channels actually have the real program information now, they aren't stripping it anymore.


Still, makes it weird to have multiple channels at 0.0


----------



## pastiche

My tuner doesn't do PSIP over QAM at all, so I can't identify which channels are mapping and which aren't unfortunately. It seems that QAM tuners run the gambit of PSIP support: complete, partial, broken, none.


That said, I've updated the QAM list and there've been no major true (unmapped) channel changes. The only things that seem different:


74-2 has, for about two weeks, been an iN DEMAND network with sports events from regional sports networks in HD. (I'm unsure what Comcast channel this maps to.)


86-3 has seen the return if KIRO SD 7.2 (presumably in time for March Madness.)


The previously clear QAM iN DEMAND (SD) networks have either re-encrypted or have been deleted.


Here's an update to the list. I'll try to nail down the PSIP mappings at some point.


----------



## abstractemotions

I called yesterday and reported that I could not scan KOMO, KING and FOX in HD anymore. Comcast claimed that they were unaware of the problem. Calling you local service center might help raise awareness.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstractemotions* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called yesterday and reported that I could not scan KOMO, KING and FOX in HD anymore. Comcast claimed that they were unaware of the problem. Calling you local service center might help raise awareness.



My 2 yr old Pioneer plasma still gets KOMO, KING and FOX (in HD) in the same locations however my new Philips LCD now has trouble with these channels showing them as scrambled or not available however somtimes direct access will work??? (re-scanning does not help). The Philips was able to get them fine for 2 months prior.


----------



## dcopperfield

Same problem here... I cannot manually tune in the channel, though... my set has to first scan and find the channel before it will let me do that...


Any ideas? I have a samsung hl-r5078W


(I have searched and cant find any suggestions.)


Thanks


----------



## ColorBurst

I find it interesting that many people are finding local HD channels moved or missing.

My Pioneer plasma still receives them on the same QAM locations as before - (I believe it may have the ability to remap to a new QAM channel leaving the same QAM channel on display).

If Comcast has relocated these channels I should be able to rescan and find the new locations with my Philips LCD however I rescanned channels several times and find that the original channel locations return to the list however the group of channels in question disappears from the list as soon as I view one of them just once.










Perhaps Comcast has decided to scramble these channels thus requiring subscribers to upgrade service and rent a cable box to get any HD channels including local ones???










If this is the case I'll cancel service and use an antenna to get local HD channels


----------



## bigpoppa206

Can't wait for them to either finish the job or put it back the way it was.


----------



## JamesMH

That cable.txt list doesn't work for me, the old channel number don't work. The only way to get to the channels is to enter 0-0 and scroll through them. (Hitachi 42HDT52).


----------



## ColorBurst

With more testing I discovered that after an installation channel scan I can only view FOX HD, ABC HD and NBC HD only once, then they are removed from the channel list and the only way to get them back is to re-scan again!??


I called Philips and Comcast, both claim the problem is with the other - not surprising since I think this is looking like a compatibility issue which is technically beyond the first level customer service reps heads










Hope we can get this resolved before more channels disappear


----------



## nicolasduchastel

I am new to this forum, so please let me know if this has already been answered.


I am sick and tired of Comcast (and/or any other cable provider) who keeps changing channnel listing on us without telling us!


I spent 30 minutes a few months ago trying to get the location of the HDTV signal on their system; the person on the phone was only able to tell me to go see Google.


There is hope though!


It seems to me, that *Comcast is breaking Federal law* when they change the positions of cable without first telling us.


I found these 2 items on the FCC's web site:



ITEM A:


(b) Customers will be notified of any changes in rates, programming

services or *channel positions* as soon as possible in writing. Notice

must be given to subscribers a *minimum of thirty (30) days* in advance of

such changes if the change is within the control of the cable operator.

In addition, the cable operator shall notify subscribers 30 days in

advance of any significant changes in the other information required by

Sec. 76.1602.



ITEM B:

(b) Effective July 1, 1993, the cable operator shall provide written

information on each of the following areas at the time of installation

of service, at least annually to all subscribers, and at any time upon

request:

....

(5) *Channel positions of programming* carried on the system; and

....




I am no lawyer, but, it would seem that:


a) Comcast must tell us 30 days in advance if they change any channel position;

b) Comcast must publish the channel positions of programming.


Thus, for example, I should be able to call Comcast and ask them where KOMO-HD is found; right?



BTW, if you want to look it up, here are the full references:


TITLE 47--TELECOMMUNICATION

CHAPTER I--FEDERAL COMMUNICATIONS COMMISSION (CONTINUED)

PART 76_MULTICHANNEL VIDEO AND CABLE TELEVISION SERVICE


ITEM A is found in section 76.1603

ITEM B is found in section 76.1602


You can find the info at the FCC's web site; i.e. try FCC-dot-Gov.


What do you think?

Should we all call Comcast and complain?


Also, it seems that each city / county etc... is responsible for enforcing these laws. So, in my case, the City of Woodinville is the Local Franchise Authority.


Does anyone know where it says that they must provide basic HDTV channels

As anyone followed this route before?



p.s. I am not a lawyer (I do not even pretend to play one on TV







), so, none of this is valid legal advice, but just my own ranting and interpretation of the rules. Please consult a real lawyer before any legal actions etc...










Thank you,


Another pissed Comcast customer who relies on a QAM tunner


----------



## bigpoppa206

As Bill Clinton used to say, I feel your pain, but I'm pretty sure that Comcast is not violating anything here. Any changes they make probably simply go by invisibly to those subscribers with a Comcast cable box.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As Bill Clinton used to say, I feel your pain, but I'm pretty sure that Comcast is not violating anything here. Any changes they make probably simply go by invisibly to those subscribers with a Comcast cable box.



I'm sure it is invisible to people with boxes, but the regs say channel assignments, and this is a channel assignment. I think it is probably a violation of that reg, but probably something Comcast hasn't thought of. That said, I wouldn't be sure they didn't notify me. I don't look at the stuff they send in the bill very carefully, other than the amount I owe.


But, FWIW, I haven't had any changes in my system here in Seattle proper since they moved King and Kong last month.


----------



## jimre

If Comcast had actually PUBLISHED the list of QAM frequencies, you might have a point about them changing them without notice. But AFAIK they've never done that - you had to cleverly deduce for yourselves what frequencies they were using under the covers for digital cable channels. As far as Comcast is concerned - the mapping of stations to QAM frequencies is an internal technical configuration detail that they can change at will, and NOT a published channel list.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is invisible to people with boxes ...



And to people with CableCard tuners in their TV.


----------



## seatown88

I called comcast. They said the problem is with my TV. Honestly though, they did not really seem to get what I was telling them. The first 2 people did not even know what a QAM tuner was. First person said I could not Get HD at all with paying for their box.


I finally got the last guy to tell me that they would look into it.

They will continue to ignore us untill we call them. BTW. You do catch more bees with honey. (begining to wonder about this!)


----------



## gdeep

Any word on when Nat Geo HD is coming?


----------



## abstractemotions

So, I called COMCAST again this morning.


They now claim that it must be an issue with my TV and that I am the first and only person to call them and to report trouble.


Please, folks, call your local comcast agent and insist that they open a trouble ticket about incorrect QAM channel information for KOMO-HD, KING-HD and FOX-HD.


Otherwise, this is not going to get fixed.


----------



## dcopperfield

just picked up a cable card this morning (for free) and now all the HD channels are comming in...


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little off topic with recent posts, but I learned that Comcast and KIRO have teamed up again this year to air March Madness on three channels, KIRO SD, KIRO HD, and the special channel KIRO pulls out with special events like this on 117 with the STB and cable card.. Not sure how this affects all the recent changes of late.



Where can we get more information on this. I'm a March Madness junkie and want to make sure I know where to find as much as is available.


----------



## seatown88

They are not getting it folks!!!

You really need to call and complain.




Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable service.


I have reviewed your e-mail and unfortunately you have requested

assistance on something Comcast does not support. Please contact your TV

Manufacturer to help you re scanned the HD channels that were signals if

you are using Third party equipment such as QAM tuner.


I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.


If you have additional questions, please reply to this e-mail or chat

with one of our online customer support specialist 24 hours a day 7 days

a week at http://www.comcastsupport.com/videochat 


(their e-mail is [email protected] )




Thank you for choosing Comcast.


Sincerely,

Raquel

Comcast Customer Care Specialist


----------



## Jeffsmithpetra

Live chat with comcast seems pointless. They said they "do not have that information" when asked about the QAM channel assignments. When asked who does have that information they suggeted google search. They said if you subscribe to HD you shouldn't need that information. I do not think the person knew what QAM even is. They could not even say if the channel assignments had changed since last Wednesday when everything worked fine. Good luck everyone. I guess I should be happy I still get all the local HD even if they are on 0-0 and difficult to tune in or not possible to put on favorites.


----------



## tluxon

I hate the highway robbery of paying for digital cable and two HD-DVRs. The pricing is ridiculously exhorbitant but nobody's holding a gun to my head forcing me to pay it. My guess is that the cable company isn't held responsible for supporting third-party tuners when they offer STBs and CableCARD support.


It's looking like a pretty big risk to buy a TV without CableCARD support if you want to tune in digital cable without a STB. That certainly factored into our last TV purchase.


----------



## seatown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate the highway robbery of paying for digital cable and two HD-DVRs. The pricing is ridiculously exhorbitant but nobody's holding a gun to my head forcing me to pay it. My guess is that the cable company isn't held responsible for supporting third-party tuners when they offer STBs and CableCARD support.
> 
> 
> It's looking like a pretty big risk to buy a TV without CableCARD support if you want to tune in digital cable without a STB. That certainly factored into our last TV purchase.



I agree that I would take this into account in the future. The fact is that I should not have too. It worked last week, now it does not. This is comcasts' issue not the TV manufacture. Honestly, If they would just own up and quit blaming the tv makers.


----------



## abstractemotions

I just had an online chat with a comcast support agent who suggested opening a trouble ticket even before I finished typing. Very nice!










I gave him the URL of this thread, and hopefully we'll get this issue sorted out.


----------



## ColorBurst

I just checked my parents TVs (they have a Philips plasma and LCD models with QAM tuners from last year) and both TVs are now having issues with receiving KOMO-HD, KING-HD and FOX-HD.


----------



## ColorBurst

I re-scanned with my Philips LCD (47PF9441D/37) and took a look at the channel map and find that KOMO-HD, KING-HD and FOX-HD are next to a block of 5 unavailable/scrambled channels. Since sometime last week the 3 QAM channels now drop off the list after being viewed only once requiring a re-scan to return them to the available channel list.


QAM channels near KOMO-HD, KING-HD and FOX-HD after channel scan:

80.10 KBCB ShopNBC WORKS FINE

81.1 KCPQ-FOX-HD *DROPS FROM LIST after 1st viewing. Must re-scan to restore.

82.4 KOMO-ABC-HD *DROPS FROM LIST after 1st viewing. Must re-scan to restore.

83.1 On list but unavailable -Scrambled?

83.2 On list but unavailable -Scrambled?

84.1 On list but unavailable -Scrambled?

84.2 On list but unavailable -Scrambled?

85.1 On list but unavailable -Scrambled?

85.2 KING-NBC-HD *DROPS FROM LIST after 1st viewing. Must re-scan to restore.

86.1 KONG-HD WORKS FINE

86.2 KIRO-CBS-HD WORKS FINE


QAM Channels moved last week:

81.2 KSTW CW-HD moved to 11.1

82.1 KCTS PBS moved to 9.1

82.3 KCTS Create moved to 9.3

82.5 KCTS PBS-HD moved to 9.5

85.3 KING Weather Plus moved to 115.1


Since we know that Comcast moved QAM channels recently that occupied frequencies in the range of the current scrambled channels between 83.1-85.1 it seems likely that a programming ERROR was introduced as a result of the recent changes to the system.


Technically, the fix should be easy however it seems extremely difficult to get this problem reported to the engineers who truly understand the system.

Seems like the first level customer service personnel do not understand the real problem and close out such reports as customer non-supported equipment issues.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can we get more information on this. I'm a March Madness junkie and want to make sure I know where to find as much as is available.



Here is what I have found out so far from KIRO web site, check out this link for the most up to date info. At some points there can be 3 different games at the same time.


Thu. March 15

KIRO 7

9:40 a.m. Louisville vs. Stanford

11:40 a.m. Washington State vs. Oral Roberts


KIRO-HD 7.1 (107)

9:25 a.m. Boston College vs. Texas Tech

11:40 a.m. Washington State vs. Oral Roberts

4:10 p.m. Ohio State vs. Central Conn. State

6:45 p.m. Indiana vs. Gonzaga


KIRO-DT 7.2 (117)

9:20 a.m. Maryland vs. Davidson

11:45 a.m. Georgetown vs. Belmont

1:55 p.m. Vanderbilt vs. G. Washington

4:20 p.m. Marquette vs. Michigan State

6:40 p.m. North Carolina vs. Eastern Kentucky


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Comcast had actually PUBLISHED the list of QAM frequencies, you might have a point about them changing them without notice. But AFAIK they've never done that - you had to cleverly deduce for yourselves what frequencies they were using under the covers for digital cable channels. As far as Comcast is concerned - the mapping of stations to QAM frequencies is an internal technical configuration detail that they can change at will, and NOT a published channel list.



What they've published is irrelevant. If the law says they have to notify you of channel changes, that would include changes in QAM channel assignments, unless you could somehow argue that a QAM channel is something other than a channel.


It might not be what Congress (or the agency) intended, but it's unambiguously what they said--unless QAM whatever you call them are something different than channels.


----------



## seatown88

My last e-mail pleaded with them to at least show this to a engineer.

They are not even trying to solve the problem. I gave them the link to this forum.

I explained the issue in detail and nothing. As you can see form the e-mail they would like to get "either an HD box provided by Comcast or

a cable card installed in your TV."


Everyone needs to send them an e-mail and call. They need to know how many people have the problem.
[email protected] 

1-800-266-2278



"

Dear ,


Thank you for contacting Comcast.


Im sorry your issue is not supported, Comcast does not support QAM

tuners or problems receiving channels on that service. You will have to

contact your TV manufacturer. IF you would like assistance from Comcast

with HD services you will need either an HD box provided by Comcast or

a cable card installed in your TV.


If you ever have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free

to either respond to this email or send an email directly to us at
[email protected] . You can also chat with one of our

Online Customer Support Specialists 24 hour a day, 7 days a week at:
http://www.comcastsupport.com/videochat 

[email protected] 


Thank you for choosing Comcast.


Sincerely,


Kris R

Comcast Customer Care Specialist"


----------



## LizzyB

I too am a new member of this forum, and own a Philips tv with disappearing HD channels. Instead of contacting comcast, who doesn't care, I just e-mailed King 5 and let them know that Comcast is no longer supplying its signal in HD. I plan to e-mail the other stations as well. Perhaps this will help in our cause.


----------



## oma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcopperfield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just picked up a cable card this morning (for free) and now all the HD channels are comming in...



Hi -- my husband and I are new at this HD stuff. We have Comcast Cable and a new Samsung TV which we love. It has a cable card slot. How did you go about getting the free card? Our whole family is really into March Madness and would like to experiment with a card before Thursday.


Thanks.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LizzyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too am a new member of this forum, and own a Philips tv with disappearing HD channels. Instead of contacting comcast, who doesn't care, I just e-mailed King 5 and let them know that Comcast is no longer supplying its signal in HD. I plan to e-mail the other stations as well. Perhaps this will help in our cause.



Great Idea!


I just spoke to Phillips and they think the problem is a weak siginal on only these 3 specific channels:

81.1 KCPQ-FOX-HD

82.4 KOMO-ABC-HD

85.2 KING-NBC-HD

The reason they 'may' be weak on Comcast cable (since last week) is currently unknown however I'm sure the local stations would be interested in this issue since this problem is causing them to lose viewers!


btw: What model Phillips do you have?


----------



## dcopperfield

with any cable plan you should be able to get one for free....(first one)


----------



## LizzyB

ColorBurst, we bought the Philips 47"LCD Costco had on special last month. It is model # 47PF 9441D/37. We're very pleased with it.


Our son told us about this web site and forum after I complained to him about losing the channels. After stewing about it, we decided to upgrade to digital HD with Comcast but were told that they do not have any boxes available at this time. Talk about lousy service. It was then that I thought of contacting the area stations to let them know that their signal was not being transmitted. Maybe they can do more that we can.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LizzyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ColorBurst, we bought the Philips 47"LCD Costco had on special last month. It is model # 47PF 9441D/37. We're very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Our son told us about this web site and forum after I complained to him about losing the channels. After stewing about it, we decided to upgrade to digital HD with Comcast but were told that they do not have any boxes available at this time. Talk about lousy service. It was then that I thought of contacting the area stations to let them know that their signal was not being transmitted. Maybe they can do more that we can.



I'm not sure why people on here are claiming they're no longer being transmitted. They may have messed things up so that certian TVs are having problems picking them up, but they are certainly still being transmitted. I'm watching unencrypted KCPQ-HD right now (panasonic plasma). I can't tune to the channel via channel up/down buttons. I have to go to channel 81 directly (85 for nbc, 82 for abc).


It does suck they've done this, but people making claims that they're not being broadcast just isn't true.


----------



## colincornaby

Is anyone else noticing that Comcast seems to be moving around the OTA HD broadcasts to where they should be? I've been surfing through my digital channels, and as I surf, ABC has become 4-1, and PBS has become 9-1, 9-3, and 9-5.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why people on here are claiming they're no longer being transmitted. They may have messed things up so that certian TVs are having problems picking them up, but they are certainly still being transmitted. I'm watching unencrypted KCPQ-HD right now (panasonic plasma). I can't tune to the channel via channel up/down buttons. I have to go to channel 81 directly (85 for nbc, 82 for abc).
> 
> 
> It does suck they've done this, but people making claims that they're not being broadcast just isn't true.



For me (and many others w/ Philips TVs) the siginal might as well be missing as the stations are unavailable unless I take 30 minutes to rescan EVERY single time I want to switch back to any one of these 3 channels again.









I understand the local stations are broadcasting a signal to Comcast however Comcast has done something to the signal of these 3 stations as they pass them along to us making them a problem to view for some and totally impractical to view for others.

LizzyB has a point since the local stations should be interested in a group of viewers that are having trouble getting their station's signal and the local stations should have more clout with Comcast to get this resolved.


Also, I find it interesting that may different TV brands are having some kind of problem with these 3 channels. If the signal is weak, as Philips Support suggests, then the different problems may be related to the way each manufacturer's TV QAM tuner is set up to handle a weak signal.

I'm not completely convinced that the 'weak signal' theory is the cause since Comcast just parked 5 scrambled channels next to these 3 clear HD channels . The likelihood that a software programming bug was introduced during this process seems possible.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LizzyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ColorBurst, we bought the Philips 47"LCD Costco had on special last month. It is model # 47PF 9441D/37. We're very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Our son told us about this web site and forum after I complained to him about losing the channels. After stewing about it, we decided to upgrade to digital HD with Comcast but were told that they do not have any boxes available at this time. Talk about lousy service. It was then that I thought of contacting the area stations to let them know that their signal was not being transmitted. Maybe they can do more that we can.



Interesting... as I speculated earlier, Comcast may have found a way to cause issues with built-in QAM tuners. Since they do not wish to support these tuners (no added value for them) they force the customer to spend more money by upgrading to a STB for more $ a month.

I don't intend this to sound like a conspiracy theory however we're talking about a near monopoly as the alternatives, dish or local antenna reception, are not always an option.

Might explain why there is a shortage of set top boxes!


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColorBurst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting... as I speculated earlier, Comcast may have found a way to cause issues with built-in QAM tuners. Since they do not wish to support these tuners (no added value for them) they force the customer to spend more money by upgrading to a STB for more $ a month.



My built in QAM in my Samsung LN-S4096 is working perfectly. Comcast plead ignorant as to what QAM was when I contacted them, but then I found this thread and found where they were putting the digital channels.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing that Comcast seems to be moving around the OTA HD broadcasts to where they should be? I've been surfing through my digital channels, and as I surf, ABC has become 4-1, and PBS has become 9-1, 9-3, and 9-5.



After reading your post I decided to re-scan and I now find that KOMO HD has moved from 82.4 to 4.1 and it DOES NOT disappear from the scanned channel list after I watch it!


Unfortunately, FOX HD 81.1 and KING HD 85.2 are still doing the same disappearing act as before.


Seems like someone at Comcast knows what's up and is fixing the problem -whoever you are THANKS!!!!


Let's hope they can finish the job soon.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My built in QAM in my Samsung LN-S4096 is working perfectly. Comcast plead ignorant as to what QAM was when I contacted them, but then I found this thread and found where they were putting the digital channels.



Comcast will always plead ignorant when they hear the words unencrypted QAM







. Most first level customer care reps don't even know what QAM is even though it's the underlying technology for any of their digital content... so they don't understand if you ask about the "free" unencrypted digital channels or how it'd even be possible to watch a digital channel without a cable box and digital package subscription.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LizzyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just e-mailed King 5 and let them know that Comcast is no longer supplying its signal in HD. I plan to e-mail the other stations as well. Perhaps this will help in our cause.



I would have to say this is not entirely a true statement. I have a DVR and can receive the high definition station so I get the signal. I do not have a television with a QAM tuner, but try to help friends that do, so forgive my ignorance in some areas. I am not that technical, but the issue seems to be that Comcast is now passing through the PSIP data the individual stations transmit normally. According to some reports here there are people who are able to use the "new" info and some are not (not technically new info, it was just never passed before). While televisions are varied, the most common brands seem to be Philips and Panasonic.


So my question at this point would be is the issue with how the data is sent to customers or with the television itself? Is the PSIP data actually confusing the television especially when it has been operating normally without it? Is this Comcast, manufacturer, broadcaster, or a combination? With the PSIP data you should see channels like 4.1, 9.3, etc, a lot easier to see and generally the same as the OTA. Has anyone checked out 18.??? for Fox HD as the KCPQ digital is channel 18 (per Wikipedia and FCC database).


Also, the new channel assignments seem to be based on the info passed (virtual channels assignments per PSIP). Per the FCC, "notice

must be given to subscribers a minimum of thirty (30) days in advance of such changes if the change is within the control of the cable operator." Is the change within the control of the operator in this case, as the change may be related to how the television interprets PSIP info, and not actually related to any specific change from the cable operator. Complaints on the change of channels assignments without notice is a complaint on the customer service, and needs to be directed to your local franchise authority, listed on the bottom of the last page of your monthly statement.


Playing Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why people on here are claiming they're no longer being transmitted. They may have messed things up so that certian TVs are having problems picking them up, but they are certainly still being transmitted. I'm watching unencrypted KCPQ-HD right now (panasonic plasma). I can't tune to the channel via channel up/down buttons. I have to go to channel 81 directly (85 for nbc, 82 for abc).
> 
> 
> It does suck they've done this, but people making claims that they're not being broadcast just isn't true.



It's possible that with a marginal signal, or a marginal tuner, they don't pick it up at all.


I just experienced the problem last night on something probably recorded the night before that from KIRO. Before that I'd only noticed it on a KONG recording, and since I don't normally record KONG, I thought it might not have been related to this.


----------



## sly_avforum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColorBurst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After reading your post I decided to re-scan and I now find that KOMO HD has moved from 82.4 to 4.1 and it DOES NOT disappear from the scanned channel list after I watch it!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, FOX HD 81.1 and KING HD 85.2 are still doing the same disappearing act as before.
> 
> 
> Seems like someone at Comcast knows what's up and is fixing the problem -whoever you are THANKS!!!!
> 
> 
> Let's hope they can finish the job soon.




Try 0-0 to find King and Q13Fox . KOMO is now on 4-1, KIRO on 7-1, PBS 9-1, 9-2, etc... Hope either comcrap or the station fixed the PSID so that KING and Q13 goes to 5-1 and 13-1.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly_avforum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try 0-0 to find King and Q13Fox . KOMO is now on 4-1, KIRO on 7-1, PBS 9-1, 9-2, etc...



As of this morning, Comcast moved KING-HD too. It is mapping out to 5.1, same as the OTA channels. I still do not have KIRO mapping out to 7.1 yet. May take a while but in a few weeks everything should be better than before.

*UPDATE: They seem to be almost there!*


4.1 - KIRO DT

5.1 - KING DT

5.2 - KING WX

9.1 - KCTS DT

9.3 - KCTS CR

9.5 - KCTS HD

11.1 - KSTW DT

13.1 - KCPQ DT

22.1 - KTWB DT

22.2 - KTWB DT2 (The Tube)


Now if they can just get KONG over to 16.1, KIRO HD over to 7.1 and KIRO DT over to 7.2, they'll be done.


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would have to say this is not entirely a true statement. I have a DVR and can receive the high definition station so I get the signal. I do not have a television with a QAM tuner, but try to help friends that do, so forgive my ignorance in some areas. I am not that technical, but the issue seems to be that Comcast is now passing through the PSIP data the individual stations transmit normally. According to some reports here there are people who are able to use the "new" info and some are not (not technically new info, it was just never passed before). While televisions are varied, the most common brands seem to be Philips and Panasonic.
> 
> 
> So my question at this point would be is the issue with how the data is sent to customers or with the television itself? Is the PSIP data actually confusing the television especially when it has been operating normally without it? Is this Comcast, manufacturer, broadcaster, or a combination? With the PSIP data you should see channels like 4.1, 9.3, etc, a lot easier to see and generally the same as the OTA. Has anyone checked out 18.??? for Fox HD as the KCPQ digital is channel 18 (per Wikipedia and FCC database).
> 
> 
> Also, the new channel assignments seem to be based on the info passed (virtual channels assignments per PSIP). Per the FCC, "notice
> 
> must be given to subscribers a minimum of thirty (30) days in advance of such changes if the change is within the control of the cable operator." Is the change within the control of the operator in this case, as the change may be related to how the television interprets PSIP info, and not actually related to any specific change from the cable operator. Complaints on the change of channels assignments without notice is a complaint on the customer service, and needs to be directed to your local franchise authority, listed on the bottom of the last page of your monthly statement.
> 
> 
> Playing Devil's Advocate.



My TV receives and displays the PSIP data just fine when Comcast passes it along...so this is not the cause of the disappearing channels for me.

I'm able to see the entire night's programming on my display using the Guide feature for KCTS HD on 9.5 for instance.


----------



## zyland

recent changes


KOMO HD WAS mapped to 0-0, NOW maps to 4-1

KING HD was mapped to 0-0, NOW maps to 5-1

K5 Weather Plus NOW maps to 5-2


That's definitely a move in the right direction.


So for me,


KOMO, KING, KCTS, KSTW - all map to the right channel - woohoo

KCPQ, KMYQ - maps to 0-0

KIRO, KONG - un-remapped, sitting in the 80s.


progress!!! My thanks to the diligent Comcast engineers that got us this far. You guys rock!!! Just a little bit farther, please.


----------



## slow_poke

I too am new to this forum. I am experiencing the same problem that others seem to be having as well. I own a JVC HD-ILA set with a QAM tuner and it worked perfectly with Comcast and I was able to view the digital channels fine until sometime last week.


Now I can't view any of the digital channels from Comcast at all and re-scanning just seems to lock up the tV set. Does anyone have a JVC set or has anyone been experiencing the same problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## plateauman

Yep, same problem here. I have a JVC LCD plugged directly into the cable (no STB) and my digital channels no longer appear and when I try to reprogram, the screen goes blank. I can't manually enter a channel either.


I don't want to spend the extra bucks on a comcast HD Box for this TV which is a bedroom TV.


Any insight would be apprecaited.


HDless in Sammmaish


----------



## colincornaby

I hope Comcast finishes enabling the PSIP data on the rest of the channels. My Samsung won't let me manually name digital channels, and it's nice that I can now browse some stations by station name instead of having to memorize channel numbers.


----------



## sequoia

So happy I stumbled upon this forum. I was about to call Samsung to find out if something might have gone wrong with my HD tuner. Sometime over the past few weeks I started to lose my HD channels over cable. Coincidentally, I had just installed an HD antenna in my attic which picks up every HD channel I was getting over cable - except for Fox, which I believe broadcasts out of Tacoma (if I raise the antenna another foot I might be able to get it). After doing that, I noticed my TV was doing a lot more "clicking" than usual when turned off - I always thought that had something to do with the HD tuner, but never sure what it was doing. Still it has been annoying having to switch between cable and antenna to watch anything in HD lately, not to mention the signal would sometimes black out for a few seconds which is pretty distracting. Then I just noticed yesterday that ABC, which had previously been 82-4, is now 4-1. I'm still getting CBS at 86-2, but supposedly it is now 7-1 (as of today). NBC, 83-1, has been gone for a while and I can't find it anywhere, although I will check 0-0 when I get home tonight. KCTS was 82-5 but I think it is now 9-5. I also get 11-1, I think it's CW but I don't even know what that channel is, except that it is in HD. I'll read through the last few pages to catch up on how this problem evolved over the last few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## smashhead

Here my habitual and customary HD question about the Ms for this season zzzzzz


Any word on getting them in HD North of Tacoma for more than 3-4 games a year? Or is Comcast still too cheap to satisfy their customers and hook us up with FSNHD in Seattle/Bellevue?


Thx,

Chris


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here my habitual and customary HD question about the Ms for this season zzzzzz
> 
> 
> Any word on getting them in HD North of Tacoma for more than 3-4 games a year? Or is Comcast still too cheap to satisfy their customers and hook us up with FSNHD in Seattle/Bellevue?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Chris



Select programming for FSN can be seen on channel 664 inHD. There just isn't enough HD programming to warrant a full time station sucking up the already starved bandwidth and taking up room for other channels that should be coming this year. I understand there will be over 60 games this season plus what KSTW (I think) airs.


----------



## newlinux

I'm curious and just wanting to confirm. The QAM channels haven't really moved to 4.1, 11.1 etc, but rather their PSIP information is now being transmitted to map them to these virtual channels correct? I'm still able to get them at their old locations-> my software allows me to map them to the channels I want to map them to. Until all of them transmit PSIP info reliably for a while, I'd rather use my own mappings.


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious and just wanting to confirm. The QAM channels haven't really moved to 4.1, 11.1 etc, but rather their PSIP information is now being transmitted to map them to these virtual channels correct? I'm still able to get them at their old locations-> my software allows me to map them to the channels I want to map them to. Until all of them transmit PSIP info reliably for a while, I'd rather use my own mappings.



For what it's worth, I can no longer get them at their old locations. This could be dependent on my TV's firmware.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I can no longer get them at their old locations. This could be dependent on my TV's firmware.



But I still can on my Samsung DTB-H260F set top box.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I still can on my Samsung DTB-H260F set top box.



Do you also see them at 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, etc.?


----------



## mack73

I'm happy to report the 3 channels have returned after a rescan today!!!


Komo is now at 4.1

King is now at 5.1

and KCPQ is now at 13.1


Once Kong and Kiro get updated to move down everything will be right as rain


----------



## will5123

I'm new on this forum and hope someone can help. I recently picked up an LG 37lc2d-ue flatscreen TV with the Comcast HD box, and my audio is out of sync on several channels: TNT-HD (662), CBS-HD (107), NBC-HD during the local news (105), Mojo (664) on occasion, and USA (59) are the ones that I have noticed.


This evening I disconnected the cable box and connected the tv directly into the wall, picking up the QAM channels. I couldn't check TNT and Mojo, obviously, but was still having problems with the others (7-1, 5-1). I had the TV replaced this afternoon and the delivery guy fiddled with both for about 30 minutes before telling me the problem was with my cable box, but if the problem's with the box, why am I still having it when I'm not using the box?


I've had this same problem with two LG 37 lc2d-ue's now (the original purchase was a -ud model, which was returned for problems with the picture quality but did not have any audio problems.) If it's a problem with the cable box, then why am I having problems without it? If it's a problem with the TV, why am I having an identical problem with two separate sets? If it's a problem with the broadcast or the wiring in my house, why did the first set not give me any audio sync problems?


If I still had hair I'd be pulling it out in clumps. Any thoughts?


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Select programming for FSN can be seen on channel 664 inHD. There just isn't enough HD programming to warrant a full time station sucking up the already starved bandwidth and taking up room for other channels that should be coming this year. I understand there will be over 60 games this season plus what KSTW (I think) airs.




There will be at least 65 Mariners games in FSN-HD this year on channel 664. That will be all of the home games produced by FSN. There is also a possibility of as many as 20 away games that may be added, depending on facilities available at the away venue. My understanding is that the Mariners will have more HD games on FSN than any other team that plays on other FSN regionals.


----------



## slow_poke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, same problem here. I have a JVC LCD plugged directly into the cable (no STB) and my digital channels no longer appear and when I try to reprogram, the screen goes blank. I can't manually enter a channel either.
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the extra bucks on a comcast HD Box for this TV which is a bedroom TV.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be apprecaited.
> 
> 
> HDless in Sammmaish



I tried calling JVC about the problem and they were less than helpful. I'm at a loss at what to do, but since I'm still under warantee I may just have the repairman come out anyway.


Still hoping someone out there has a better idea.


----------



## zyland

RE: audio sync issues


Not sure about why you would be having audio sync issues without the cable box.


My experience with the Motorola set top box was the HD channels frequently had audio sync issues if I used the component output of the box. When I switched to DVI output, the audio sync problems went away. FWIW, I used a dvi to hdmi cable without a problem in this scenario. Now I don't use a set top box at all and just use the QAM tuner on my TV.


----------



## zyland

more progess,


KOMO maps to 4-1

KING maps to 5-1

K5 Weather Plus maps to 5-2

KCTS-DT maps to 9-1

KCTS-Create maps to 9-3

KCTS-HD maps to 9-5

KSTW-HD maps to 11-1

KCPQ-HD maps to 13-1

KMYQ-HD maps to 22-1

KMYQ-The Tube maps to 22-2


Sadly


KONG HD still at 86-1

KIRO HD still at 86-2


And now that nothing maps to 0-0, my Guide works again. WooHoo


If they can just get


KIRO HD to map to 7-1

KONG HD to map to 16-1


I'd be very happy.


----------



## will5123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE: audio sync issues
> 
> 
> Not sure about why you would be having audio sync issues without the cable box.
> 
> 
> My experience with the Motorola set top box was the HD channels frequently had audio sync issues if I used the component output of the box. When I switched to DVI output, the audio sync problems went away. FWIW, I used a dvi to hdmi cable without a problem in this scenario. Now I don't use a set top box at all and just use the QAM tuner on my TV.



When I tried the set top box I tried both component and HDMI and had the same problem with both. But I can't figure out why I'm having the same problem WITHOUT the box.


----------



## zyland

If you're like me you have this cheatsheet by your TV that tells you where to tune for the HD channels (those that don't remap yet).


Tonight, I had this idea.


I've switched the labels on the analog channels so now I never have to hunt for the cheatsheet


analog 6 used to say "KONG", now it says "86-1"

analog 7 used to say "KIRO", now it says "86-2"

analog 10 used to say "KMYQ", now it says "22-1"


Wish I'd thought of this sooner.


----------



## sly_avforum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> more progess,
> 
> 
> KOMO maps to 4-1
> 
> KING maps to 5-1
> 
> K5 Weather Plus maps to 5-2
> 
> KCTS-DT maps to 9-1
> 
> KCTS-Create maps to 9-3
> 
> KCTS-HD maps to 9-5
> 
> KSTW-HD maps to 11-1
> 
> KCPQ-HD maps to 13-1
> 
> KMYQ-HD maps to 22-1
> 
> KMYQ-The Tube maps to 22-2
> 
> 
> Sadly
> 
> 
> KONG HD still at 86-1
> 
> KIRO HD still at 86-2
> 
> 
> And now that nothing maps to 0-0, my Guide works again. WooHoo
> 
> 
> If they can just get
> 
> 
> KIRO HD to map to 7-1
> 
> KONG HD to map to 16-1
> 
> 
> I'd be very happy.



I live in S Snoh county. I got 7-1 KIRO HD mapped several weeks ago.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly_avforum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in S Snoh county. I got 7-1 KIRO HD mapped several weeks ago.



I'm on Comcast in the Lake City area north of Seattle and we still don't have the KIRO mapping correct.


On a separate issue, sure seems like Comcast is being bandwidth challenged the last 2 days. Lots of digital artifacts across the board.


----------



## sly_avforum

After 2/19/2008 , will comcast ditch all local analog channels? Since that day, all local stations are required to broadcast only in digital. If comcast decided to continue carry locals in analog format, it will have to down convert HD to analog ???


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly_avforum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 2/19/2008 , will comcast ditch all local analog channels? Since that day, all local stations are required to broadcast only in digital. If comcast decided to continue carry locals in analog format, it will have to down convert HD to analog ???



I don't know about Comcast carrying the analogs, but obviously they would convert the digital SD channels to analog if they did. Why would they downconvert HD to analog?


----------



## rkb96

Is anyone else having trouble recording the remapped channels with their DVICO Fusion cards? Since COMCAST added the PSIP info I can't record any of these channels.

My fusion channel scanner still shows these channels as being at the same RF location like KCTSDT1 is still at RF 82 but when I am watching that channel the tuner says KCTSDT1 9.1. When I try a scheduled record it says "no signal" it seems like it might be trying to switch to OTA mode to record OTA 9.1, and of course I'm using cable so there is no 9.1 signal.


----------



## sangwpark

No problem with Fusion Lite card.... I am using DVICO's latest software, released a few weeks ago, however.


--

Sang


----------



## Clepto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on when Nat Geo HD is coming?



Isn't it available on demand?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkb96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble recording the remapped channels with their DVICO Fusion cards? Since COMCAST added the PSIP info I can't record any of these channels.
> 
> My fusion channel scanner still shows these channels as being at the same RF location like KCTSDT1 is still at RF 82 but when I am watching that channel the tuner says KCTSDT1 9.1. When I try a scheduled record it says "no signal" it seems like it might be trying to switch to OTA mode to record OTA 9.1, and of course I'm using cable so there is no 9.1 signal.



Using the FusionHDTV5 RT Gold myself. You might need to rescan your channels but the card does indeed work with the new channel mappings. But first, redo all your recording schedules and see if that helps.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly_avforum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 2/19/2008 , will comcast ditch all local analog channels? Since that day, all local stations are required to broadcast only in digital. If comcast decided to continue carry locals in analog format, it will have to down convert HD to analog ???



The switch takes place in 2009. I expect (purely speculation) the Limited channels would remain in analog for a while, but everything else would be digital so you would need a digital television or some type of converter to tune in the SD channel. With some upcoming changes I am wondering if we will be stuck leasing STB or have the option of purchasing our own.


The FCC ruled that (2) $40 rebate coupons will be available for people who certify they do not subscribe to cable or satellite to purchase converters and cover 60-75% of the cost.


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly_avforum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in S Snoh county. I got 7-1 KIRO HD mapped several weeks ago.



In Lake Forest Park, and it's still not mapped correctly here.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The switch takes place in 2009. I expect (purely speculation) the Limited channels would remain in analog for a while, but everything else would be digital so you would need a digital television or some type of converter to tune in the SD channel. With some upcoming changes I am wondering if we will be stuck leasing STB or have the option of purchasing our own.
> 
> 
> The FCC ruled that (2) $40 rebate coupons will be available for people who certify they do not subscribe to cable or satellite to purchase converters and cover 60-75% of the cost.



COMCAST said they'll keep 20-40 analogs until at least 2011, when they will go all digital:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6337395.html 
http://www.tvpredictions.com/nextburke091306.htm 

Also note plans to add more HD channels later this year.


FYI: NTIA rules released this week say ANYONE can request coupons starting 1Jan2008

(FCFS) until first $990 Mil is gone and then they restrict to TV-Only households:
http://www.ntia.doc.gov/ntiahome/pre...ule_031207.htm 

Still at issue is whether the second $510 Mil is adequate or not to reimburse ALL NTSC

viewers for the loss of their ("free") signal....


Beginning 1Jul2007, ALL cable companies are required to accept USER owned equipment

using not only one-way CableCARDs (DCR HDTVs and TiVo Series 3), but also new equipment

coming this summer using two-way dual-stream M-CARDS leased from the cable companies....

With DCAS (Downloadable Conditional Access System) planned for late 2008, eliminating the cards.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious and just wanting to confirm. The QAM channels haven't really moved to 4.1, 11.1 etc, but rather their PSIP information is now being transmitted to map them to these virtual channels correct? I'm still able to get them at their old locations-> my software allows me to map them to the channels I want to map them to. Until all of them transmit PSIP info reliably for a while, I'd rather use my own mappings.



I believe that's correct, because I'm still receiving them at their old locations, so if they have moved, they're in two locations each.


I'm still having problems with KIRO, so I took it off my HD Homerun assignments and now will only receive it OTA via my Fusion card.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The FCC ruled that (2) $40 rebate coupons will be available for people who certify they do not subscribe to cable or satellite to purchase converters and cover 60-75% of the cost.



This is the stupidest thing ever. If you give $40 certificates for something, the price will simply be $40 more than what it otherwise would be. It's a $40 gift of public funds to retailers and electronics manufacturers. They think they can repeal the law of supply and demand.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI: NTIA rules released this week say ANYONE can request coupons starting 1Jan2008
> 
> (FCFS) until first $990 Mil is gone and then they restrict to TV-Only households:
> http://www.ntia.doc.gov/ntiahome/pre...ule_031207.htm
> 
> Still at issue is whether the second $510 Mil is adequate or not to reimburse ALL NTSC
> 
> viewers for the loss of their ("free") signal....



I was reading the article at http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvrules031207.htm and I went back and reread and see my error. I see the inital money running out quickly ... My biggest issue is that I am paying for everyone else's boxes, but that's another story all together ...


I read that Comcast asked to an extension on the change this July and was denied. I'm confused if the purpose was to eliminate leased equipment or just allow user equipment also. I think my brain has been overloaded with information lately!


Thanks holl_ands


----------



## quarque




holl_ands said:


> COMCAST said they'll keep 20-40 analogs until at least 2011, when they will go all digital:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6337395.html
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Actually it says they have "debated" the 20-40 analogs not that they "decided" to do that. They want to see what happens between 2009 and 2011 with consumers. I'd be surprised if there are any analogs left in 2011 since economics rule the corporate world.


----------



## Michael Warner

Has anyone else noticed a decline in the quality of their HD lately? I noticed a lot of shimmering effects on both "Lost" on Wed. and "Raines" last night. Don't know if it's a Comcast, network, or local affiliate issue. Scenes with a lot of fine background detail like tree leaves or screen doors had the same shimmering we're used to from old composite sources.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a decline in the quality of their HD lately? I noticed a lot of shimmering effects on both "Lost" on Wed. and "Raines" last night. Don't know if it's a Comcast, network, or local affiliate issue. Scenes with a lot of fine background detail like tree leaves or screen doors had the same shimmering we're used to from old composite sources.



I have... I've seen more pixelation, and on rewinding and looking at some content (especially some of the NCAA games on CBS) I've noticed some really lower quality HD broadcasts. Maybe I'll try an look at OTA broadcasts to see if they are doing the same thing.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have... I've seen more pixelation, and on rewinding and looking at some content (especially some of the NCAA games on CBS) I've noticed some really lower quality HD broadcasts. Maybe I'll try an look at OTA broadcasts to see if they are doing the same thing.



The OTA NCAA games look just as bad. Very bit-starved HD pictures. The wide shots look ok, but anything tight with a crowd in the background is very pixelated.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The OTA NCAA games look just as bad. Very bit-starved HD pictures. The wide shots look ok, but anything tight with a crowd in the background is very pixelated.



KIRO always reduces the bandwidth of their network programming, to make room for their multicast traffic channel. This results in a more pixelated picture, esp when large parts of the picture change rapidly (like closeups). To show multiple games during the Final Four, I think they are now multicasting an additional channel - reducing the bandwidth even further. This is KIRO's choice - nothing Comcast can do about it.


----------



## plateauman

I'm very curious about the Tivo Comcast Box that has been mentioned a couple of times.

As a longtime Tivo user, I am disappointed with Comcast's (Microsoft Enhanced) DVR. The buttons are not as responsive as Tivo, the menus are not as intuitive and I have to set up the Sonics to record on both 664 and 30 instead of just a single Season Pass. Not to mention the fact that it will shut off suddenly for no reason and re-boot itself in the middle of a show a few times a week. I've had my Tivo for two years and it's had to reboot maybe once


So, is this rumor true? Will I be able to have the Tivo interface on my comcast Motorola HD-DVR STB??


Lastly -- wtf?? sorry, but this QAM situation is ridiculous, all of a sudden my JVC TV's built-in QAM Tuner won't work anymore and Comcast and the TV manufacturer have no idea what is going on? This reeks of a mulderesque conspiracy to force me to rent a 2nd box. and if it's anything like the first box (see above). Ok, that's the end of my rant. Have a nice day


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Not to mention the fact that it will shut off suddenly for no reason and re-boot itself in the middle of a show a few times a week....



Spontaneous rebooting is a definite bug with firmware 12.35, so if you want to get rid of it you can call Comcast and have them revert your box to 12.31.


----------



## zachcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very curious about the Tivo Comcast Box that has been mentioned a couple of times.
> 
> As a longtime Tivo user, I am disappointed with Comcast's (Microsoft Enhanced) DVR. The buttons are not as responsive as Tivo, the menus are not as intuitive and I have to set up the Sonics to record on both 664 and 30 instead of just a single Season Pass. Not to mention the fact that it will shut off suddenly for no reason and re-boot itself in the middle of a show a few times a week. I've had my Tivo for two years and it's had to reboot maybe once
> 
> 
> So, is this rumor true? Will I be able to have the Tivo interface on my comcast Motorola HD-DVR STB??



This is beyond mere rumor. The Comcast/Tivo deal is public, and the tivo/moto solution has been Demoed at CES:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-01/...rola-tivo-ces/


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zachcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is beyond mere rumor. The Comcast/Tivo deal is public, and the tivo/moto solution has been Demoed at CES:
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-01/...rola-tivo-ces/



But it's at least a year behind schedule at this point. Tivo probably under-estimated what what a POC the MOTO box was.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But it's at least a year behind schedule at this point. Tivo probably under-estimated what what a POC the MOTO box was.



That's too bad about the schedule. I've had Tivos for 3+ years now and I have resisted the urge to get the Moto DVR box because I was afraid I would toss it out the window in frustration. Tivos have a great interface and rarely act up or need rebooting. Mine are networked on my home wireless LAN and work very well together. I hope the new Moto box lives up to the Tivo reputation. But another year!!! I can resist... I can resist...


----------



## Karyk

I meant they should have been out almost a year ago. I'm not suggesting it will be another year before they're out. But over a year ago some were predicting that they'd never be out, because Tivo was attempting the impossible (making an OK DVR out of the MOTO box).


----------



## plateauman

Wow, I'll be first in line to order this Tivo software upgrade if/when available. I just want to be able to record my fav shows in HD and I like the two tuner recording feature. I just can't stand the "bugginess" of the hardware/software on this MOTO box. I've only been upgraded to the comcast HD-DVR for a few weeks, ever since I got my new HD TV, so the change from the Tivo was a big shock (especially for my wife who isn't normally prone to cursing at the TV). Call me greedy, but now that I'm in the HD world, I want many more HD channels and HD programming, and I want to (affordably) record HD shows and as long as I'm being greedy -- I want the Tivo home networking functions to be enabled on the comcast box too.


Oh yeah, and how about Comcast fixing whatever they did to kill the HD channels coming in via the QAM tuner on my JVC. Happy St. Pat's day


----------



## keithaxis

Am I the only one not getting HD for the NCAA games this afternoon? I just got in a while ago and for the since that time the games have been letterboxed on 107.


Thanks


----------



## wareagle

Coverage will vary between SD and HD. The WSU-Vandy game is in HD.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Coverage will vary between SD and HD. The WSU-Vandy game is in HD.



I'm getting the WSU game in SD on Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the WSU game in SD on Comcast.



On 107? It's HD here. 6:38 to go.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On 107? It's HD here. 6:38 to go.



The first half was not in HD. They finally switched at halftime, or right around this time.


Kiro is broadcasting some of the worst HD I have ever seen. Terrible pixelizing. The OTA signal is a little better than the Comcast version, but not much. These games would look 100% better on ESPN-HD, FOX-HD or INHD. That being said, they would probably look worse on King. As for locals, KOMO and FOX looks the best.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one not getting HD for the NCAA games this afternoon? I just got in a while ago and for the since that time the games have been letterboxed on 107.
> 
> 
> Thanks




I think HD can be letterboxed, its n ot all widescreen ...


----------



## cvj

I have been using a DVICO Fusion HDTV card to watch KCTS HD broadcasts over COMCAST.


As of this morning - the card shows no digital channels - analog still OK


Is it my card or is it Comcast???


----------



## cvj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been using a DVICO Fusion HDTV card to watch KCTS HD broadcasts over COMCAST.
> 
> 
> As of this morning - the card shows no digital channels - analog still OK
> 
> 
> Is it my card or is it Comcast???



Just re-scanned all QAM channels - and it appears that Comcast has re-assigned the HD channels - at least here on Mercer Island.


New "free" HD lineup:


Name Affiliation QAM channel

*KSTW HD CW11 D11

KCPQ HD FOX D13

KING HD NBC D51

KOMO HD ABC D820

KCTS HD PBS D823

KIRO HD CBS D860*


I wonder how long this will last


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first half was not in HD. They finally switched at halftime, or right around this time.
> 
> 
> Kiro is broadcasting some of the worst HD I have ever seen. Terrible pixelizing. The OTA signal is a little better than the Comcast version, but not much. These games would look 100% better on ESPN-HD, FOX-HD or INHD. That being said, they would probably look worse on King. As for locals, KOMO and FOX looks the best.



It's the multicasting--that ruins it.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first half was not in HD. They finally switched at halftime, or right around this time.
> 
> 
> Kiro is broadcasting some of the worst HD I have ever seen. Terrible pixelizing. The OTA signal is a little better than the Comcast version, but not much. These games would look 100% better on ESPN-HD, FOX-HD or INHD. That being said, they would probably look worse on King. As for locals, KOMO and FOX looks the best.



Yes, and the game on Thursday was downconverted and pillarboxed for the entire game. Not only that, they didn't switch back to widescreen HD until the next time slot. I heard it was some kind of CBS-driven thing that required constant feeds from a game site to be in SD, but based on what others were saying from different parts of the country it was not consistently applied. Others were getting their local team's entire game in HD.


IMO, the multicasting didn't work well at all. I had hours and hours of channel 7 and channel 117 (7-2) recorded to go through that were 80% duplicates of what I had already watched on 107 (7-1). I've never seen any PQ as good as the first year CBS broadcast selected NCAA regional sites commercial-free. Those were the true days of HDTV - it may be a long time before we ever see programming and PQ like that again!


----------



## artseattle

Is anyone else noticing an increased problem with the audio sync problem on Letterman (107)? The audio is behind the picture which means my receiver can't make an adjustment since it will only allow me to slow down the audio. Last night I noticed that after the last commercial, the remaining minute of Letterman was in SD with the pillar boxes on the sides. The audio was then perfect!


Any ideas? Is this still the state of the art?


Someone once wrote that he didn't have this problem when he switched to the DVI input. Would switching to HDMI solve this problem? I currently run the 3416 to my 34XBR800 through component cables and optical audio.


----------



## ekote

My 32" Sceptre LCD has been doing a funny thing recently with Comcast-some of the channels are showing video, but then the audio is from the next channel over. Any ideas?


----------



## brownnet

Art- It may be a KIRO HD issue. I've noticed lip sync problems on other shows like "How I met your mother". I have Dish Network, so it's not isolated to Comcast.


brownnet



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing an increased problem with the audio sync problem on Letterman (107)? The audio is behind the picture which means my receiver can't make an adjustment since it will only allow me to slow down the audio. Last night I noticed that after the last commercial, the remaining minute of Letterman was in SD with the pillar boxes on the sides. The audio was then perfect!
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Is this still the state of the art?
> 
> 
> Someone once wrote that he didn't have this problem when he switched to the DVI input. Would switching to HDMI solve this problem? I currently run the 3416 to my 34XBR800 through component cables and optical audio.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 32" Sceptre LCD has been doing a funny thing recently with Comcast-some of the channels are showing video, but then the audio is from the next channel over. Any ideas?



What is your audio connection, what box do you have, what options do you have selected, what channels are affected, and when does it occur?


----------



## ekote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is your audio connection, what box do you have, what options do you have selected, what channels are affected, and when does it occur?



No box. Cable plugs directly into the tv and the QAM tuner sniffed out the HD channels. Standard audio with no surround sound, just the tv. This Sceptre has a wacky channel arrangement like 80.1, 80.2, etc. whereas my Pioneer goes from 02-999.

Keep in mind that I have changed nothing and this has just recently popped up.


----------



## plateauman

A friend of a friend tells me there's a lawsuit being planned against Comcast for their illegal blocking of the non-scrambled HD channels. There's no logical reason that the built-in QAM Tuners on many HD sets should "suddenly" not be able to tune in the HD channels.


Maybe some legal action will get their attention.


I'm surprised that there's not more outrage at this. We appear (and I include myself) to simply accept the fact that Comcast can make these behind the scene changes that render our expensive HDTV tuners functionless. Sure, all you need to do is rent a box from Comcast right? Let's see $5 a month x thousands of users (perhaps millions nationally) , seems like a pretty good revenue generator.


Your thoughts? or is no one still having this problem?


----------



## Mike777

While the say you can spend $5 to get a box for HD, the reality is many times they pressure you to subscribe to digital service. Sometimes they even insist that you have to get digital service. So you end up paying $20 or $25 more per month. As a plus, with digital service, you get more HD channels, like ESPN-HD, INHD and others.


What I'm saying is the $5 you mention isn't a slam dunk. They might try to gouge your for a digital subscription.


That being said, another thing I like about digital is the channel guide.


----------



## bigpoppa206

KIRO HD and SD and KONG finally map out where they should be at 7.1, 7.2 and 16.1 respectively.


----------



## rsmithx

So I am a "broadcast only" subscriber to Comcast, and it looks like I lost all my HD channels










Normally I just use the QAM tuner on my TV, and when Comcast randomly changes the digital channel order I deal with it, reset my favorites and continue on. But I am not seeing any HD channels over the QAM tuner now, did Comcast kill them or am I just missing them somewhere?


Also, I used to get Discovery channel on channel 8 analog, but now I just get a frozen picture...


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KIRO HD and SD and KONG finally map out where they should be at 7.1, 7.2 and 16.1 respectively.



Same here is Redmond


KIRO HD maps to 7-1

KIRO SD map to 7-2

KONG HD maps to 16-1


All HD and SD digital broadcast channels map correctly for me now. WooHoo.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmithx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I am a "broadcast only" subscriber to Comcast, and it looks like I lost all my HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I just use the QAM tuner on my TV, and when Comcast randomly changes the digital channel order I deal with it, reset my favorites and continue on. But I am not seeing any HD channels over the QAM tuner now, did Comcast kill them or am I just missing them somewhere?
> 
> 
> Also, I used to get Discovery channel on channel 8 analog, but now I just get a frozen picture...



Sounds like something is hinky with your hardware because DISC is still on analog 8 and looks fine. Unless they put something type of filter on the line.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While the say you can spend $5 to get a box for HD, the reality is many times they pressure you to subscribe to digital service. Sometimes they even insist that you have to get digital service. So you end up paying $20 or $25 more per month. As a plus, with digital service, you get more HD channels, like ESPN-HD, INHD and others.
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is the $5 you mention isn't a slam dunk. They might try to gouge your for a digital subscription.
> 
> 
> That being said, another thing I like about digital is the channel guide.



I wanted the DVR service with Limited Basic.


They told me I had to get Expanded Basic + Digital Service + Box.


I now have Limited Basic and pay the extra money to Tivo instead.


----------



## chris5977




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend of a friend tells me there's a lawsuit being planned against Comcast for their illegal blocking of the non-scrambled HD channels. There's no logical reason that the built-in QAM Tuners on many HD sets should "suddenly" not be able to tune in the HD channels.
> 
> 
> Maybe some legal action will get their attention.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that there's not more outrage at this. We appear (and I include myself) to simply accept the fact that Comcast can make these behind the scene changes that render our expensive HDTV tuners functionless. Sure, all you need to do is rent a box from Comcast right? Let's see $5 a month x thousands of users (perhaps millions nationally) , seems like a pretty good revenue generator.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts? or is no one still having this problem?



I live in Capitol Hill and my three QAM tuners work fine. Yes, things were totally screwed up for a few days, but they seem to be working fine now.


Comcast is actually trying to do the RIGHT thing. They are now sending the PSIP data so the free QAM channels map properly. i.e. NBC is now 5.1 instead of 85.2.


Look here if you don't know was PSIP means: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSIP


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It sounds to me like Comcast in this area is cleaning up their passing of PSIP data.
> 
> 
> I would hope their ultimate goal includes all logical channel numbers so users don't have to always use 8x.x (etc.) to find digital channel 4 or 5 or whatever.
> 
> 
> I appreciate folks reporting these changes as they occur, since I "support" some distant family members using QAM tuners without any cable boxes. For now, at my home, I am OTA for local digital channels and DirecTV for other channels.



It looks like my wish has come true.


The last two years have been quite painful when trying to support HD viewing with external QAM tuners, with Comcast continually shifting native/real digital cable subchannels around.


Now it sounds like the compatible receivers will give us the same PSIP-guided logical channel numbers, as if they had been received OTA.


Now we need them to work on PSIP-based program guide data also since it is part of the free OTA broadcast signal. IMHO, that would meet the spirit and intent of the cable companies being required to pass through the local area OTA digital channels.


----------



## A96Honda

you know how there's all those "calibrating" discs and such to put on your dvd player. Is there a channel for this on Comcast?


----------



## John Mason

 http://www.inhd.com/product.jsp?prodId=23585&mp=cb2 

Sundays 7 am ET on dates shown, assuming you can get INHD. If Comcast and HDNet ever smoke the peace pipe, there's a better series of HDNet patterns (IMO) Sundays at 6:50 am ET. -- John


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## gdeep

All home games plus some road games.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd032207.htm


----------



## thewarm

My girlfriend has been watching the "Jumong" series on AZN, ch70 analog. On Tuesday, a barker showed up saying that this channel would go digital on Wednesday! Sure enough, it is now (still on 70) a part of the Digital Plus package!

Thanks Comcast


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All home games plus some road games.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd032207.htm



What channel will those be found on?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel will those be found on?



664 on Comcast

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/03/21...d-this-season/


----------



## plateauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like my wish has come true.
> 
> 
> The last two years have been quite painful when trying to support HD viewing with external QAM tuners, with Comcast continually shifting native/real digital cable subchannels around.
> 
> 
> Now it sounds like the compatible receivers will give us the same PSIP-guided logical channel numbers, as if they had been received OTA.
> 
> 
> Now we need them to work on PSIP-based program guide data also since it is part of the free OTA broadcast signal. IMHO, that would meet the spirit and intent of the cable companies being required to pass through the local area OTA digital channels.



I've been without QAM tuner channels for at least three weeks now in Sammamish. sounds like it's getting fixed one neighborhood at a time... anybody else in Sammamish or nearby still not getting the HD?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My girlfriend has been watching the "Jumong" series on AZN, ch70 analog. On Tuesday, a barker showed up saying that this channel would go digital on Wednesday! Sure enough, it is now (still on 70) a part of the Digital Plus package!
> 
> Thanks Comcast



Curious if anyone has found it floating around on an open QAM channel now however. Just as they moved the TV Guide to the digital package, I can still access that one through my Fusion card.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it is now (still on 70) a part of the Digital Plus package!



AZN moved to Digital Classic, the step below Plus.


On a another note, Copy Protection has been enabled for the premium networks like HBO, Showtime, TMC, and Cinemax. If your cable cards have not been paired (correctly) now's the time to do it. I have lost the ability to record now to my PC with Firewire as it does not support the encryption.


Premium services are now set for a one generation copy (i.e. I can record onto my DVR but then I can't copy it again)

On Demand, Music Choice, and PPV are set to never copy

All else set to copy freely


Applies to only digital copies, analog (composite, s-video, component, or coax) will all work. This affects Firewire, HDMI, and I think DVI copies.


----------



## zyland

PSIP Guide information off by an hour


Has anyone else noticed that the program information in the PSIP data is off by an hour? For instance a show that is supposed to be on at 8pm is listed as being on a 7pm?


----------



## ColorBurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSIP Guide information off by an hour
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the program information in the PSIP data is off by an hour? For instance a show that is supposed to be on at 8pm is listed as being on a 7pm?



Yes, I've noticed this too.

Guess they did not update the PSIP with the new daylight savings time change over date.


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSIP Guide information off by an hour
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the program information in the PSIP data is off by an hour? For instance a show that is supposed to be on at 8pm is listed as being on a 7pm?



My TV doesn't show anything for the PSIP info data. I'll check again tonight, but it would make my day if Comcast broadcast that too.


----------



## Budget_HT

When I was using my RCA DTC-100 HD receiver (a few years ago), it provided PSIP times and program guides for OTA digital channels. The time of day was specific to each individual station, so the time would vary a little or a lot when I changed from channel to channel.


Does anyone know if this has changed or not? I am using DirecTV with TiVo HD DVRs and they don't show anything that is PSIP-based except perhaps the logical channel number.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSIP Guide information off by an hour
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the program information in the PSIP data is off by an hour? For instance a show that is supposed to be on at 8pm is listed as being on a 7pm?



Maybe it is part of this early day light savings time mess.


----------



## colincornaby

Nope, I've got no PSIP schedule information.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I was using my RCA DTC-100 HD receiver (a few years ago), it provided PSIP times and program guides for OTA digital channels. The time of day was specific to each individual station, so the time would vary a little or a lot when I changed from channel to channel.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this has changed or not? I am using DirecTV with TiVo HD DVRs and they don't show anything that is PSIP-based except perhaps the logical channel number.



No it hasn't changed. I noticed that KIRO's time is usually ahead about 10 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I notice last night that the guide lists the Sonics game to be on INHD, but during that time INHD is just blank, nada, nothing. The game was shown on FSN. Does this have to do with a blackout issue or is something else going on?


----------



## JasG

I just set up another QAM capable TV which replaced an analog set.


How does Comcast get aways with limiting the channel selection so severely? On the analog cable-ready set, I can get CNN, ESPN, TBS etc.


On the QAM (which could be considerd digital cable-ready) set, I am limited to the OTA channels, Hallmark, Discovery and a few shopping channels. However, I get both the SD digital simulcast & HD digital OTA channels.


Why aren't the all the basic cable analog channels delivered as clear QAM? Aren't they already there as digital simulcasts?


jasg edit - change 'SD digital' to 'basic analog'


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why aren't the all the SD digital channels delivered as clear QAM?



Just because you subscribe to analog cable doesn't mean you get all the digital cable equivalents for free. The only digitial channels that Comcast delivers in the clear are the ones they are REQUIRED to - mostly local broadcast stations. Comcast charges money for the others.


If you want digital versions of non-local channels, you have to subscribe to one of their digital cable packages. You'll also need a receiver that can handle encrypted/subscription-only channels - either one of Comcast's set-top boxes, or your own TV or DVR with cablecard tuner.


----------



## JasG

I am a subscriber to Comcast Platinum - which is just about everything.


IThe question really is why doesn't Comcast make a clear QAM equivalent to the Basic Cable analog - which is what I meant to type?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a subscriber to Comcast Platinum - which is just about everything.
> 
> 
> IThe question really is why doesn't Comcast make a clear QAM equivalent to the Basic Cable analog - which is what I meant to type?



The answer is still the same: because Comcast believes they can make money by charging more for the digital versions of these channels.


----------



## rickeame

ARGH. Frackin' comcast just broke my ability to get premium channels with my S3 Tivo. I tried to watch one of them today and got the "call your operator" black and grey screen. Having had a call from comcast weeks ago where they had me verify my info so this didn't happen, I was surprised. I called them and they couldn't get them to enable. nothing. So now I'm without premiums and they have to send a tech.


For the love of god. Anyone else have their premiums get nuked today?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The answer is still the same: because Comcast believes they can make money by charging more for the digital versions of these channels.



Let me try again, is there some technical reason why the digital simulcasts of the analog Basic Cable (ch1-99) are not in clear QAM instead of just the 'Limited Cable' lineup?


I understand that Comcast wants to make money, and that they want to make you get a box from them (in spite of the the FCC is saying), but it seems to me as more and more Basic Cable customers swap out their analog cable-ready sets for what they think are digital cable-ready sets, there will be lots of even more unhappy customers.


I have one set with DVR & one with a CableCard - but let's face, it CableCard sets are rare and not every location is suitable for a box.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARGH. Frackin' comcast just broke my ability to get premium channels with my S3 Tivo. I tried to watch one of them today and got the "call your operator" black and grey screen. Having had a call from comcast weeks ago where they had me verify my info so this didn't happen, I was surprised. I called them and they couldn't get them to enable. nothing. So now I'm without premiums and they have to send a tech.
> 
> 
> For the love of god. Anyone else have their premiums get nuked today?



Dangit, It seems with my cable card I've lost all channels above 99... I haven't used my cable card in a while so I didn't notice. I too did the "verify my info" thing...


How comcastic...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me try again, is there some technical reason why the digital simulcasts of the analog Basic Cable (ch1-99) are not in clear QAM instead of just the 'Limited Cable' lineup?



Are 1-99 part of Limited Cable, or do you need to subscribe to one of the higher-tier packages? For if you do need a higher tier package to get them all, then if they broadcast all of the digital channels in the clear via QAM, then all you need is Limited Cable to receive all the digital channels where folks without QAM-capable tuners would have to subscribe to the more expensive digital tier packages like now.


----------



## com1n4u

been trying to get a new (first) cablecard going on a panny 42px600u.. after the cablecard gets inserted, it hangs up at a screen saying "receving channel information" no buttons or anthing work.


talking to comcast, they said they need to pair the cablecard. however, i can't get the numbers to them since i can't access the menu.


anyone have any suggestions? do you think it's the cablecard or the tv?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me try again, is there some technical reason why the digital simulcasts of the analog Basic Cable (ch1-99) are not in clear QAM instead of just the 'Limited Cable' lineup?
> 
> 
> I understand that Comcast wants to make money, and that they want to make you get a box from them (in spite of the the FCC is saying), but it seems to me as more and more Basic Cable customers swap out their analog cable-ready sets for what they think are digital cable-ready sets, there will be lots of even more unhappy customers.
> 
> 
> I have one set with DVR & one with a CableCard - but let's face, it CableCard sets are rare and not every location is suitable for a box.



No. There is no technical reason. They already digitally simulcast these channels anyway. Changing the encryption flag from 1 to 0 takes about 2 seconds.


Correct me if I'm wrong - but apart from local stations, the FCC has no authority over what channels Comcast gives you, what they charge for them, and what subscription or equipment is required to get them.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me try again, is there some technical reason why the digital simulcasts of the analog Basic Cable (ch1-99) are not in clear QAM instead of just the 'Limited Cable' lineup?
> 
> 
> I understand that Comcast wants to make money, and that they want to make you get a box from them (in spite of the the FCC is saying), but it seems to me as more and more Basic Cable customers swap out their analog cable-ready sets for what they think are digital cable-ready sets, there will be lots of even more unhappy customers.
> 
> 
> I have one set with DVR & one with a CableCard - but let's face, it CableCard sets are rare and not every location is suitable for a box.



Comcast has a $12.95 plan, so anything you can't get on that plan will be encrypted, if in QAM. For analog, they use filters on the subscribers who have that plan, but that won't work with QAM. They need to encrypt.


The $12.95 plan mainly includes local channels, local access and a few shopping channels. Anything else in QAM will be encrypted, and thus you'll either need a box, or a Cablecard.


----------



## Karyk

What's the deal with Ch 11 in QAM? Everything is stretched. Does Ch 11 have any real HD?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are 1-99 part of Limited Cable, or do you need to subscribe to one of the higher-tier packages? For if you do need a higher tier package to get them all, then if they broadcast all of the digital channels in the clear via QAM, then all you need is Limited Cable to receive all the digital channels where folks without QAM-capable tuners would have to subscribe to the more expensive digital tier packages like now.



1-99 are called 'Basic Cable' - which is the $40 or so package.


I subscribe to the 'Platinum' package which is $120+ - it is Basic + Digital + all Premium channels.


My point is if I plug an analog TV into cable with no box, I get access to all but the Digital & Premium channels - in other words, Basic cable 1-99.


If I do the same with a Digital QAM set instead, I get only Limited Cable.


Why aren't folks complaining about this? IIRC, even the cheapest analog set can tune cable channels 1-125. A nice shiny new QAM cable set will get a dozen or so channels because the rest of the channels that are unencrypted on analog are encrypted in QAM format.


Regarding my FCC reference, they are mandating that you don't need to get a cable box from Comcast. It is a bit more involved than that, but requiring a box for QAM sets seems counter to that ruling.


Cablecards are supposed to be the solution, but try and find a kitchen sized set with one - and I don't even want to talk about what the cable industry are doing to HTPC based cable access...


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has a $12.95 plan, so anything you can't get on that plan will be encrypted, if in QAM. For analog, they use filters on the subscribers who have that plan, but that won't work with QAM. They need to encrypt.



It would seem to me that frequency filters could work with QAM if the content was assigned correctly so that limited could sit in a block of unfiltered freqs - remove the filter for Basic cable & encrypt the Digital and premium tiers.


Back in the day, I used to be able to have filters that allowed basic but not HBO. What has changed?


Also, what will happend to basic cable customers when they go all digital and drop the analog channels? (long way off, I know - but folks will still have non-CableCard QAM sets).


----------



## newlinux

It appears my cable card isn't working at all anymore, and I also noticed my cable boxes now have 5c CCI=2 on more stations that didn't used to have them. Sounds like comcast is making a few changes... But my cable card should not stop working... I'm going to call customer service when i have the patience.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the deal with Ch 11 in QAM? Everything is stretched. Does Ch 11 have any real HD?



If it's stretched out, it's probably the normal analog channel 11 or the digital version of the same thing.


But, digital channel 11-1 (remapped from digital channel 81-2) does contain HD content. Specifically


Sun 7:00pm One Tree Hill

Mon 8:00pm Everybody Hates Chris

Mon 8:30pm All of Us

Mon 9:00pm Girlfriends

Mon 9:30pm The Game

Tue 8:00pm Gilmore Girls

Tue 9:00pm Veronica Mars (currently on haitus)

Thu 8:00pm Smallville

Thu 9:00pm Supernatural


----------



## com1n4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com1n4u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> been trying to get a new (first) cablecard going on a panny 42px600u.. after the cablecard gets inserted, it hangs up at a screen saying "receving channel information" no buttons or anthing work.
> 
> 
> talking to comcast, they said they need to pair the cablecard. however, i can't get the numbers to them since i can't access the menu.
> 
> 
> anyone have any suggestions? do you think it's the cablecard or the tv?



in case anyone else has the same problem... comcast came out today.. it was the cablecard.. the third one they tried worked..


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would seem to me that frequency filters could work with QAM if the content was assigned correctly so that limited could sit in a block of unfiltered freqs - remove the filter for Basic cable & encrypt the Digital and premium tiers.
> 
> 
> Back in the day, I used to be able to have filters that allowed basic but not HBO. What has changed?
> 
> 
> Also, what will happend to basic cable customers when they go all digital and drop the analog channels? (long way off, I know - but folks will still have QAM only sets).



Cable companies really, really want to get rid of analog filters. It's very expensive to require a neighborhood truck visit every time someone changes their subscription package. As a consumer - if I decide to upgrade or change my cable subscription, I want it NOW. I don't want to wait 2 weeks while they schedule a truck. And obviously Comcast has incentive to make it as immediate & simple as possible to upgrade your subscription or buy other services from them. I think analog "subscription management" via line filters is pretty mnuch dead.


I don't think I've ever heard of a QAM-only TV set - much less a digital-only set. The recent cutoff date simply outlawed sales of new analog-only sets. TVs are now required to have ATSC digital tuners, but don't most still have analog tuners as well?


----------



## JasG

Yeah, a truck is expensive - I understand.


I still hate the fact that in the digital set world, basic cable now requires renting a box. I just don't want one in the kitchen.


When I said QAM only, I really meant 'non-CableCard QAM tuner' - and yes, I think most or all sets still have analog tuners.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would seem to me that frequency filters could work with QAM if the content was assigned correctly so that limited could sit in a block of unfiltered freqs - remove the filter for Basic cable & encrypt the Digital and premium tiers.
> 
> 
> Back in the day, I used to be able to have filters that allowed basic but not HBO. What has changed?
> 
> 
> Also, what will happend to basic cable customers when they go all digital and drop the analog channels? (long way off, I know - but folks will still have non-CableCard QAM sets).



The limited basic filters only filter out the higher analog channels (by higher I mean about 30). They could probably filter the QAM channels too, but that would affect HD locals (which are included in the $12.95 plan), and possibly also the Internet.


The thing about QAM is they can easily encrypt stuff and control who gets what. They don't want to give that up.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it's stretched out, it's probably the normal analog channel 11 or the digital version of the same thing.
> 
> 
> But, digital channel 11-1 (remapped from digital channel 81-2) does contain HD content. Specifically
> 
> 
> Sun 7:00pm One Tree Hill
> 
> Mon 8:00pm Everybody Hates Chris
> 
> Mon 8:30pm All of Us
> 
> Mon 9:00pm Girlfriends
> 
> Mon 9:30pm The Game
> 
> Tue 8:00pm Gilmore Girls
> 
> Tue 9:00pm Veronica Mars (currently on haitus)
> 
> Thu 8:00pm Smallville
> 
> Thu 9:00pm Supernatural



I"ll have to check to see if I mapped the wrong version of Channel 11, but I can't believe they have it on two QAM channels.


I'm not getting Everyone Hates Chris in HD.


Edit: That was it. I had 11 mapped as 79-something. Changing it fixed it. I must have mis-read the chart when I mapped it, and somehow gotten an alternative QAM channel for 11.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARGH. Frackin' comcast just broke my ability to get premium channels with my S3 Tivo. I tried to watch one of them today and got the "call your operator" black and grey screen. Having had a call from comcast weeks ago where they had me verify my info so this didn't happen, I was surprised. I called them and they couldn't get them to enable. nothing. So now I'm without premiums and they have to send a tech.
> 
> 
> For the love of god. Anyone else have their premiums get nuked today?



Yep. I have a cablecard and and can't get my HBO now. Comcast CSR says there's a bulletin out that I have to get a new CC and get the pairing info off it. I exchanged my old old one at the Comcast office, called in the pairing data and now I got zip. Going to try another card today.


----------



## zyland

PSIP program info update


I was doing a little more digging today. Here's some things I discovered


OTA


#1. The PSIP program information is set to the correct time.

#2. KING-DT (5-1) and KING-SD (5-2) don't have any PSIP program information

#3. analog channel 9 KCTS has the correct time signal

#4. digital channel 9-3 KCTS Create has an incorrector time signal (it's one hour early, probably a DST issue).


On Comcast


#1. The PSIP program information is set one hour early than it should be.

#2. KING-DT (5-1) and KING-SD (5-2) don't have any PSIP program information

#3. PSIP station ID vary from their OTA PSIP station ID. For instance, OTA 11-1 = "KSTW-DT". On Comcast 11-1 = "CW11 HD"


If someone from Comcast reads this forum, could they try to correct the PSIP program time issue?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thing about QAM is they can easily encrypt stuff and control who gets what. They don't want to give that up.



Another way to say that is "... they can easily encrypt stuff and force you to rent a cable box from them." (when you didn't have to do that for analog TV sets).


I think what they want is to force more customers into the PPV world and drive revenue.


As I see it, for anyone who subscribes to Limited cable requires a truck roll and a filter - right? I don't see why this should change as we shift from NTSC cable to ATSC QAM. Granted, they have to carefully map the limited cable QAM assignments, but how hard can that be - certainly not much worse than the analog mapping?


I hope this will be a self-correcting problem - as more and more people get QAM sets and want basic cable, they will be SOL unless they rent a box or have a CableCard set (seen one of those lately?). As it sits now, in the digital world Comcast has 2 tiers of non-premium service - Limited & Digital. Basic Cable (Limited+Expanded) - no box/no card) is an absent option. Makes SatTV look attractive. I'm gonna start complaining, perhaps others will as well.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As it sits now, in the digital world Comcast has 2 tiers of non-premium service - Limited & Digital. Basic Cable (Limited+Expanded) - no box/no card) is an absent option.



Maybe I'm misreading your point, but I'm currently getting Limited Basic with no box and no card. I'm just using the ATSC QAM tuner built into my TV to pull in all of the digital channels that are part of limited basic. This includes almost of the local digital channels (HD & SD). And thanks to all of the work that's Comcast has recently done to add the PSIP information, they map to the right channels.


If I had Basic cable without a box or cable card, the only difference would be that I would also get analog channels 30 through 69. And yes, I miss Battlestar Galactica. (sniff)


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading your point, but I'm currently getting Limited Basic with no box and no card.



That is my point exactly. On my 17 year old analog Sony cable ready set, I get Channels 2-99 (what the Comast rate card calls 'Basic Cable' - defined as 'Limited' + 'Expanded'


On a QAM tuner - I only get 'Limited'


(The rate card defines 'Limited' as ch 2-29, 74-99 and 'Digital Broadcast' - OTA HDTV)


To answer the next question - Yes, if I switch to an analog tuner, I can get the 'Expanded' channels - but of much lower analog quality (not the digitual simulcasts).


Why should I have to switch tuner modes in my TV? I've paid for the Expanded channels, I have a set that can tune them - but Comcast encrypts them....


(I think I need to move this topic to an HDTV Hardware thread - thanks for the feedback and sorry to hijack Comcast Seattle discussions - but I hope they read this!)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> (The rate card defines 'Limited' as ch 1-29, 74-99 and 'Digital Broadcast' - OTA HDTV)
> 
> ...



Actually, it doesn't include 1, since that's OnDemand.


----------



## opus312

Anyone else getting popping sounds, kinda like firecrackers going off? Usually, hitting skip back fixes it, but it happens pretty often, and it's happened on several different DVR boxes. Is this a reception issue?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting popping sounds, kinda like firecrackers going off? Usually, hitting skip back fixes it, but it happens pretty often, and it's happened on several different DVR boxes. Is this a reception issue?



Only once, towards the end of last week's HD broadcast of "Ugly Betty" on KOMO.


----------



## newlinux

I've gotten this on KOMO a couple times, but not on any other stations...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...As it sits now, in the digital world Comcast has 2 tiers of non-premium service - Limited & Digital. Basic Cable (Limited+Expanded) - no box/no card) is an absent option. Makes SatTV look attractive. ....



Yeah, let's all switch to SatTV's no box/no card option! ..... oh wait, never mind....


Sorry for the sarcasm, but I just don't think you're ever going to get what you want with current-generation QAM sets. Only when we get TVs with built-in DCAS will this start to become transparent to consumers again.


----------



## Judbud

Where did MYQHD and the tube go I noticed they went to 22-1 and 22-2 last week but now can't find them at all any luck where they went???


Also of note what is with 74-2 It was inhd for awhile with some great hockey etc.. during the evening now it just being wasted by a duplicate channel?


----------



## plateauman

At least your getting some channels... my JVC is still blank on the digital channels. I run it through the auto tuner setup just about every day hoping for my HD channels back, but so far no change.


If you haven't seen my earlier posts on this topic -- this is a JVC LCD with built in QAM tuner that I use in the bedroom without a comcast STB, it used to pull in all the networks plus other unencrypted digital channels via the built-in digital Tuner, but these went away about three weeks ago and have not returned.


still frustrated in Sammamaish


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's all switch to SatTV's no box/no card option! ..... oh wait, never mind....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm, but I just don't think you're ever going to get what you want with current-generation QAM sets. Only when we get TVs with built-in DCAS will this start to become transparent to consumers again.



Disregarding the fact that Sat / Cable folks line up like Mac / PC fans, my point was that if I have to convince my wife to have a STB in the kitchen, it does not matter to her who supplies the box. Actually, she would probably sign up for NFL Sunday Ticket in a flash...


----------



## cedawg2007

I too have a JVC tv with QAM HD tuner at two residences in the Olympia area. I am just getting the blank screen when I switch to the digital mode of my tv.


Very frusturating...


cedawg


----------



## wareagle

Has it ever worked?


----------



## Karyk

What's the deal with these QAM tuners? My HD Homerun box hasn't had an issue tuning any of the channels, and the only ones that changed were back when King and Kong changed QAM assignments. Do the QAM tuners in TV work off the PSIP (or whatever it's called) numbers rather than the QAM numbers?


That said, since they've been messing with it, my KIRO and KCPQ recordings have become unreliable--so I've switch to recording those stations OTA. It's a periodic, not a constant problem, but it's frequent enough to avoid.


----------



## dtreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedawg2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have a JVC tv with QAM HD tuner at two residences in the Olympia area. I am just getting the blank screen when I switch to the digital mode of my tv.
> 
> 
> Very frusturating...
> 
> 
> cedawg



I'm in the same boat... except I have two JVC LCD TV's one is a 32" and the other 37". The 37" is still able to receive the digital channels on the QAM tuner, the 32 can not.


I called Video only and they said the 32" needed some sort of flash update and that I could call TeleTron at 206 633 0789 and they would do the flash update under the warranty.


I'm going to call them tomorrow and find out.


----------



## jaydeflix

So, I'm just really curious if anyone else has seen this...


I record a good amount of tv, and I can generally fast forward pretty well, apart from the occasional whig-out (like a 30 second jump ahead when I hit play), but, when I'm watching a show recorded from BBC America, when I fast forward, the system *really* doesn't click in. Basically, the stream bar at the bottom doesn't update, the FWD1 doesn't show up... and, eventually, I'm able to hit play again and, eventually, it'll be processed by the box.


It isn't an HD vs Standard issue, since Comedy Central works quite right. This make any sense?


----------



## wareagle

I also have had trouble with the transport controls of BBC America recordings, as well as the few things I've recorded from KBTC (channel 12, a nice "Great Cars" series). Could be the encoding/compression.


----------



## sl1974

BBC has always cause two different issues for me. Sometimes when I press play I skip ahead 30 seconds or more instead of jumping behind. That I can live with. The other is the audio stutters, but a rewind or instant replay corrects. This one I hate, the audio stutter gives an instant headache.


----------



## BenWaldman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARGH. Frackin' comcast just broke my ability to get premium channels with my S3 Tivo. I tried to watch one of them today and got the "call your operator" black and grey screen. Having had a call from comcast weeks ago where they had me verify my info so this didn't happen, I was surprised. I called them and they couldn't get them to enable. nothing. So now I'm without premiums and they have to send a tech.
> 
> 
> For the love of god. Anyone else have their premiums get nuked today?





Yes, this happened to me a few days ago (I get the "call operator" screen on HBO and Showtime, though HD locals, ESPN, and Discovery HD and TNT HD still work). It also happened to a friend with a Series 3. He spent hours on the phone today with Comcast and they couldn't figure it out and are sending out a tech. I'm about to call them tomorrow as well.


Given the exact same symptoms for several people using a TiVo Series 3, it does seem like they've done something on their end. Is there anyone reading this using a Series 3 who is still getting HBO/Showtime without a problem?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSIP program info update
> 
> OTA
> 
> #4. digital channel 9-3 KCTS Create has an incorrector time signal (it's one hour early, probably a DST issue).



You sure about that? It looks good to me:
Code:


Code:


Received Table: System Time Table (0xcd)
system_time = 859105907
GPS_UTC_offset = 14
daylight_savings = 0xe000
  DS_status = On
  DS_day_of_month = 0
  DS_hour = 0
As local time: Wed Mar 28 01:31:33 2007 PDT
System clock : Wed Mar 28 01:31:35 2007 PDT

I just set my computer clock, so it should be accurate. Or are you talking about the time code in the analog XDS signal?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I'm just really curious if anyone else has seen this...
> 
> 
> I record a good amount of tv, and I can generally fast forward pretty well, apart from the occasional whig-out (like a 30 second jump ahead when I hit play), but, when I'm watching a show recorded from BBC America, when I fast forward, the system *really* doesn't click in. Basically, the stream bar at the bottom doesn't update, the FWD1 doesn't show up... and, eventually, I'm able to hit play again and, eventually, it'll be processed by the box.
> 
> 
> It isn't an HD vs Standard issue, since Comedy Central works quite right. This make any sense?



I have the same problem with BBC America, USA and FX. When I FF, the box has long delays in stopping after I hit PLAY. BBC America is the worst, I think.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenWaldman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, this happened to me a few days ago (I get the "call operator" screen on HBO and Showtime, though HD locals, ESPN, and Discovery HD and TNT HD still work). It also happened to a friend with a Series 3. He spent hours on the phone today with Comcast and they couldn't figure it out and are sending out a tech. I'm about to call them tomorrow as well.
> 
> 
> Given the exact same symptoms for several people using a TiVo Series 3, it does seem like they've done something on their end. Is there anyone reading this using a Series 3 who is still getting HBO/Showtime without a problem?



It's the cableCard(s). Comcast now requires you to give them the pairing info (host & data #) to get the premium channels. You might have to get new Cablecards. I just went through all this.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You sure about that? It looks good to me:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Received Table: System Time Table (0xcd)
> system_time = 859105907
> GPS_UTC_offset = 14
> daylight_savings = 0xe000
> DS_status = On
> DS_day_of_month = 0
> DS_hour = 0
> As local time: Wed Mar 28 01:31:33 2007 PDT
> System clock : Wed Mar 28 01:31:35 2007 PDT
> 
> I just set my computer clock, so it should be accurate. Or are you talking about the time code in the analog XDS signal?



I'm not sure about that. I don't have any utilities to confirm.


Here's what I'm seeing.


#1. Setup TV to auto sync the time.

#2. tune to OTA analog channel 9. wait 10 seconds. Time is set correctly.

#3. tune to OTA digital channel 9-1. wait 10 seconds. Time is set one hour earlier than it should be.


It's not a 100% repro case. Some times, I can wait in step 3 for a minute and it doesn't change the time.


----------



## cedawg2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat... except I have two JVC LCD TV's one is a 32" and the other 37". The 37" is still able to receive the digital channels on the QAM tuner, the 32 can not.
> 
> 
> I called Video only and they said the 32" needed some sort of flash update and that I could call TeleTron at 206 633 0789 and they would do the flash update under the warranty.
> 
> 
> I'm going to call them tomorrow and find out.



It worked until about 2 to 3 weeks ago on both my 32" tv and my parents 37" tv. I will call TeleTron.


cedawg2007


----------



## dtreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedawg2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It worked until about 2 to 3 weeks ago on both my 32" tv and my parents 37" tv. I will call TeleTron.
> 
> 
> cedawg2007



I just called and the tech said it is a known issue with the JVC TV's. He said comcast pinged the TV and that it broke the ASTC tuner. They are ordering me a new one, it should be a week or so for them to come it.


Not sure how pinging a TV would break it but whatever I guess.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have had trouble with the transport controls of BBC America recordings, as well as the few things I've recorded from KBTC (channel 12, a nice "Great Cars" series). Could be the encoding/compression.



Thank the ghods it's not just me or my cablebox.


And dangit, it's not the cablebox so not easily fixed.


Any oddsmakers want to give me odds that Comcast would even validate this as a problem? =D


----------



## artseattle

It's been reported that all of the Mariner's home games and a few away games will be broadcast on FoxNWHD on 664? However, nothing shows up on the Channel Guide for opening week. Any updates?


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and the tech said it is a known issue with the JVC TV's. He said comcast pinged the TV and that it broke the ASTC tuner. They are ordering me a new one, it should be a week or so for them to come it.
> 
> 
> Not sure how pinging a TV would break it but whatever I guess.




Ping a TV? Is a TV now a computer network device?


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedawg2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have a JVC tv with QAM HD tuner at two residences in the Olympia area. I am just getting the blank screen when I switch to the digital mode of my tv.
> 
> 
> Very frusturating...
> 
> 
> cedawg



These two channels are still blank here in Renton on my cable box. They worked for one day and then were blank again the next day. All other channels work fine.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ping a TV? Is a TV now a computer network device?



Well, my HD Homerun is a computer network device--but not on the end that connects to the coax.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and the tech said it is a known issue with the JVC TV's. He said comcast pinged the TV and that it broke the ASTC tuner. They are ordering me a new one, it should be a week or so for them to come it.
> 
> 
> Not sure how pinging a TV would break it but whatever I guess.



The CableCARD decryption module within an HDTV must be "pinged" to (re-)enable it.

This is done via the FDC (Forward Data Channel), which mimics a one-way Internet connection.

During setup, CableCARD enabled HDTV's tune to the FDC freq to receive the "ping".


If you have a defective CableCARD (or don't use one), then the "ping" won't be accepted during setup.


BTW: Cable STB's also have a RDC (Reverse Data Channel), which provides

the reverse (two-way) Internet connection....which is missing on current CableCARD HDTVs.

So THEY can't see whether the "ping" was successful or not...


----------



## plateauman

Hope this isn't a dumb question, but we are talking about the same thing right? We have these JVCs with built-in QAM tuners that aren't working anymore and holl_ands is talking about Cable CARD enabled HDTVs?


Anyway, dtreat - please let us know if the new Tuner fixes the problem.


----------



## camdelong

When I was watching the M's game verses the Giants the guy said that every M's home game would be broadcasted in HD then showed the channels... Said "Comcast 664" Wonder how true that really is.


----------



## jeff28

just noticed today NBC Nightly News is now in HD on 105.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just noticed today NBC Nightly News is now in HD on 105.



Yep, it has been all week.


----------



## Mike777

In Wallingford, Seattle, I'm having trouble tuning in UHD and MTVHD. This is the same problem I've been having off and on since these two stations appeared.


----------



## artseattle

The game, tomorrow at 3:30 has not shown up on the channel guide for 664. Do you think we need to set up a manual recording for the game and just hope the game is on? The Comcast ads make it sound like the game should be broadcast on 664 but nothing is showing on the channel guide.


Any additional news?


----------



## Karyk

What is the QAM number for 664, and is it encrypted?


I wouldn't be terribly surprised if it isn't, because about 3 years ago they did have some Mariner games in HD, and even the Limited Basic ($12.95) customers were able to watch it. What I don't understand is how they can do this with FSNW having the Mariner contract.


----------



## Budget_HT

The recent HD Mariner games (last year) that I have watched on DirecTV in HD were FSNW productions, essentially an HD simulcast of their SD cable/satellite channel, including commercials.


----------



## brownnet

The plan, barring any unforseen technical problems, will be for the game to air on 664. The pre and post game shows will be in SD, and the game will be in HD.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the QAM number for 664, and is it encrypted?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be terribly surprised if it isn't, because about 3 years ago they did have some Mariner games in HD, and even the Limited Basic ($12.95) customers were able to watch it. What I don't understand is how they can do this with FSNW having the Mariner contract.



I think 664 is listed an an In Demand channel so yes it would be encrypted.


----------



## bluline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game, tomorrow at 3:30 has not shown up on the channel guide for 664. Do you think we need to set up a manual recording for the game and just hope the game is on? The Comcast ads make it sound like the game should be broadcast on 664 but nothing is showing on the channel guide.
> 
> 
> Any additional news?



Art,


If it's any consolation, this is what I am doing.


Anyone else?


----------



## sl1974

The Mariners game on 664 finally showed up on the TV PLanner (which I think is one of the greatest tools out there for listings) so I suspect the guides will update tonight. In the meantime I am entering a manual recording.


Here is the schedule the best I know of ...


Oakland A's at Seattle Mariners


Monday 3:30 PM

FSN 030

INHDCOM 664


Tuesday 7:00 PM (local channel will air)

KSTW 011

KSTWDT 111


Wednesday 7:00 PM

FSN 030

INHDCOM 664


2007 Schedule with broadcast info here (pdf)


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sl1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday 7:00 PM (local channel will air)
> 
> KSTW 011
> 
> KSTWDT 111



Just so everyone isn't too suprised, the KSTW games will still be SD this year.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so everyone isn't too suprised, the KSTW games will still be SD this year.



Do you have any schedule of HD Mariners games to be broadcast on DirecTV?


----------



## jeff28

I have no picture on 664.

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Same here! It's on FSN CH30 though....sucks big time!


----------



## jeff28

I'll call csmr service to see if I can find anything out.


----------



## zeus163

The pre-game started on 664 in HD and then it froze during the first pitch tribute thingy and 664 has been blacked out ever since. Crud!! I wanted to watch the game in HD.


----------



## jeff28

so I suggest calling so they know this is a crisis!

anyway the lady I spoke to seemed not to know about the problem.

she put me on hold for a minute to check something.

when she came back she said they were aware of this problem in "my area" and were working on a fix... no idea how long.


----------



## zeus163

Yeah, they are aware in my area as well.


----------



## sangwpark

Confirm working w/o a hitch in Tukwila.


--

Sang


----------



## sl1974

Black screen in Everett area. The guide is now correct, and a repeat is listed on channel 30 at 7pm until 10pm, and on 664 from 7pm to 7:30pm. What the ... ?


----------



## SeattleSuburbia

blank screen in Maple Valley


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Black screen here in anacortes. Comcast said they're aware of it and it seems to be affecting localized areas. Into the 3rd inning and still a black screen though. I'd had this happen multiple times with 664.........


----------



## bluline

ditto in Auburn.


Blah.


----------



## gdeep

Is the problem fixed yet?


----------



## jeff28

no.


----------



## davidr2340

Nothing here either...










David


----------



## jhachey

The Mariners are in HD on Ch 664 in Sammamish. I got home shortly after 5:00 pm and the broadcast has been fine the whole time I have been home.


----------



## davidr2340

5:30pm... Now it's up and running! Nice, bottom of the 8th inning!










David


----------



## dtreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't a dumb question, but we are talking about the same thing right? We have these JVCs with built-in QAM tuners that aren't working anymore and holl_ands is talking about Cable CARD enabled HDTVs?
> 
> 
> Anyway, dtreat - please let us know if the new Tuner fixes the problem.



Will Do. I should hear from TeleTron this week, if not I will follow up with them.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Inhd still DOA here in Anacortes


----------



## maseace

My manual recording on ch 664 for the game did not get saved in the recording list. Could this be because it was a blank picture? I tuned to 664 a minute ago for the replay and it was a black screen.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

All right, so 'all home games will be in HD' except for the home games on KSTW? So, that means that in actuality not all home games will be in HD, correct?


I'm watching KSTW-DT 111 right now and it's in SD only. Booooo!!


InHD is showing its regular programming. Booooooo!!!


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All right, so 'all home games will be in HD' except for the home games on KSTW? So, that means that in actuality not all home games will be in HD, correct?
> 
> 
> I'm watching KSTW-DT 111 right now and it's in SD only. Booooo!!
> 
> 
> InHD is showing its regular programming. Booooooo!!!




Same here. I thought for sure I read someplace that CW11 would carry HD games this year.


----------



## Mike777

I think the Mariners HD agreement is only with FSN.


----------



## sangwpark

Well, HD or not, what a good start for the M's!


--

Sang


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All right, so 'all home games will be in HD' except for the home games on KSTW? So, that means that in actuality not all home games will be in HD, correct?
> 
> 
> I'm watching KSTW-DT 111 right now and it's in SD only. Booooo!!
> 
> 
> InHD is showing its regular programming. Booooooo!!!



Well, all the way back at post #8872 (the previous page) I did say that KSTW games would be SD only. That hasn't changed. Let's hope Comcast get's their act together Wednesday and makes game 3 work for everyone.


All home games on FSN will be available in HD barring unforseen technical problems.


----------



## maseace

Here's the response I got from KSTW regarding Mariners in HD this year:



> Quote:
> I wish we could say that our Mariners telecasts will be in HD this season, but as of this correspondence, most likely not.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> k a t h y w a l k e r
> 
> 
> Program Coordinator | KSTW-TV
> 
> 206-861-8891 | [email protected]
> 
> Home of the new CW 11
> 
> and the Seattle Mariners!


----------



## dtreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will Do. I should hear from TeleTron this week, if not I will follow up with them.



I just called to get the status on the tuner... they said they are back ordered and it will probably be a week and a half, so I better plan on 2 plus weeks.


----------



## jeff28

Just got a message forwarded to me that KIRO is adding additional coverage of The Masters in HD on Thursday and Friday. This was just added and it may not show up on the guide. 1PM to 4PM, channel 7 will show regular programming, channel 107 will have the HD Masters coverage. Saturday & Sunday the coverage will be on 7 and 107 simultaneously.


----------



## Reference

I am happy to report that, in Wallingford, tonight's Ms game is in beautiful HD.


Thank you, Comcast; thank you, thank you.


----------



## sl1974

For those who also like the out of market Extra Innings package, apparently MLB and InDemand have signed an agreement today so it will be available on cable this season. No particulars on the deal, but MLB's new station set to start in 2009 will also be available and must be carried by any cable provider who takes Extra Innings.


----------



## newlinux

what the heck is up with ESPNNews right now? It looks like an old VCR tape on both of my boxes...


anybody else with that?


----------



## sl1974

The Mariner's away games this year that will be in HD on 664 are ...


5/28 LA Angels

5/29 LA Angels

5/30 LA Angels

8/24 Texas Rangers

9/20 LA Angels

9/21 LA Angels


In total 59 home games produced by FSN and 6 away games.


----------



## emoney$

For the past 3 weeks I have been having a problem with the audio on Comcast ABC HD in the Seattle area. This is channel 104. During prime time television only 8-10pm Pacific Time I am getting a crackling/popping sound from the audio dialogue. This only affects ABC HD. All other channels are fine. I do have a receiver hooked up to the cable box but have turned that off and the crackling/popping sound persists with the tv's internal speakers. I have replicated the problem with both digital and analog sound. I had a tech come by the house and he said he could not hear the sound. Ummmm thanks. He switched out the Motorola HDMI DVR for another and the sound persisted. Any ideas on what is going on here? The tech's final response was for me to call ABC.....ummmmmmm where do they find these people? Thanks in advance for any help.


Regards,


-emoney


----------



## artseattle

I noticed that the Boston Game is on Channel 470. I think it is free this week. No Mariners on TV anywhere today.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The tech's final response was for me to call ABC.....ummmmmmm where do they find these people? Thanks in advance for any help.



Former CompUSA employees? Just kidding, although he may be right kind of. Since its isolated to one channel during a specific time period, it does indeed sound like its coming from only the one channel. I'd be curious if the sound happens with the analog cable channel for ABC or if you have an old VCR you can use as a tuner, if it happens then.


----------



## emoney$

Yeah the more I think about it the more he may be right.......at the time I laughed at him. It only happens on HD ABC (104). The problem does not exist with regular digital cable channel 4.


So what's the next step if it is ABC? Contact the local affiliate- KOMO?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah the more I think about it the more he may be right.......at the time I laughed at him. It only happens on HD ABC (104). The problem does not exist with regular digital cable channel 4.
> 
> 
> So what's the next step if it is ABC? Contact the local affiliate- KOMO?





There used to be a KOMO contact who posted here:

Don Wilkinson

Fisher Communications, Inc.

KOMO-TV, KOMO-DT


He seemed to be pretty good at getting to the source of their problems, but I haven't seen a posting from him since April 2006.


----------



## emoney$

Sweet. I googled him and found an email addy. I sent him my blurb. We'll see what happens.


----------



## jeff28

I was meaning to add that I've noticed the problem too on that channel. I'll be surprised if Don isn't aware of it.


----------



## emoney$

Good news. Just got this from Don. At least they are aware of the issue.


Yes, we have received several complaints about the ABC network audio on KOMO-DT. Our technicians are working with Comcast to try to isolate the cause.


The interesting part about this is that the exact same digital signal is fed to the KOMO-DT channel 4.1 (UHF channel 38) as is sent to Comcast via fiber cable.


I have an excellent off-air signal at home and I have not heard a problem with the network audio. I also have a set that directly receives the Comcast QAM channel 82.4 (remapped to 4-1) signal and I have not noticed a popping sound there, either. The most obvious thing is that something is slightly different about the network feed that ends up as a problem in the set top box or the decoder card. I will pay close attention tonight to see if I hear anything.


You said that you hear the popping on the network programs...is that to say that our local news audio is perfect?


Our guys are working on it. They should have a solution soon.


Thanks for your feedback.


Best regards,


Don Wilkinson


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news. Just got this from Don. At least they are aware of the issue.



That guy is awesome.

If only the other players in the local HDTV world were as helpful and as available...


----------



## wareagle

Here's a link to a similar complaint (popping audio on ABC HD) from the San Francisco Comcast forum last week:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10146445


----------



## Tdawgman

Anyone following the Chicago Comcast Digital switchover next week? Any idea when this will happen to Seattle? Also, will TV's with QAM tuners still be able to get channels without renting a box?


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone following the Chicago Comcast Digital switchover next week? Any idea when this will happen to Seattle? Also, will TV's with QAM tuners still be able to get channels without renting a box?



Eliminating the Expanded Analog channels means dozens of new QAM-256 digital carriers.

With 2-3 HD or up to 13 SD per QAM-256, that means lots and lots of new found capacity.

Which eliminates the pressure to jump too deep into SDV (Switched Digital Video).


Which means CableCARD QAM equipped STB/HDTVs and TiVo S3's should get a reprieve.


However, it's up to the local cable company to decide whether they WANT

to discriminate against these customers and force them to use a digital converter

for perhaps Premium or other extra cost Digital Tiers....


And of course, PPV and VOD will continue to require digital converters.....


=============================

The real question is whether they will run the EXPANDED Channel Tier UNENCRYPTED???

If they didn't encrypt the extra cost EXPANDED channels, then lots of people

would get them for FREE...which is why DIGITAL SIMULCAST channels

are now encrypted, except for Local HDs.

Now if they would only follow the LAW and unencrypt the Local SD channels.....


----------



## r_e_l

speaking of ENCRYPTION .... can someone please explain the following:


as i scan my QAM channels (not sure how we calls those), i can see different type of channels including ON Demand .... no news there, not very interesting (unless you don't mind watching from the middle). however sometimes, it appears as there is adult program on demand, not different then above with one notable exception (keeping it technical







)


it appears as if those channels are encrypted, you cant make anything out of them. Can it be so? can it be they are encrypted? if they are encrypted i am wondering why only those channels and not all of them? does it cost more to encrypt?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The real question is whether they will run the EXPANDED Channel Tier UNENCRYPTED???
> 
> If they didn't encrypt the extra cost EXPANDED channels, then lots of people
> 
> would get them for FREE...which is why DIGITAL SIMULCAST channels
> 
> are now encrypted, except for Local HDs.



As I have commented, this is my pet peeve with the Comcast digital transition. A net decrease in service for those who are purchasing new QAM sets to replace Analog CableReady. STBs are not always an option, cost money to rent & cablecards/OCAP are too far in the future.


I guess that paying 'Basic' cable (or better) customers are being discriminated against to keep folks with 'Limited' cable (or just Cable Internet???) from stealing the signal. Seems an odd business practice to me.


At least Comcast has opened itself up to some competition, if STBs are required, I can consider Verizon FIOS (coming soon) or satellite along with cable.


----------



## artseattle

I've always had trouble tuning in 660 but never really cared until now. The Masters is on. When I tune to 660 or 661 I usually get a black screen and usually the station eventually tunes in. Sometimes it takes 5 to 10 seconds, sometimes it never comes on. The picture is usually very unstable with lots of digitizing. I used to tape Monk but it rarely came out well.


I called Comcast today. They said that they had never heard of the problem until today. They reset my box (yeah, right) and of course there is no improvement.


What's your experience with 660 and 661? Call Comcast and complain if you are having a similar problem.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always had trouble tuning in 660 but never really cared until now. The Masters is on. When I tune to 660 or 661 I usually get a black screen and usually the station eventually tunes in. Sometimes it takes 5 to 10 seconds, sometimes it never comes on. The picture is usually very unstable with lots of digitizing. I used to tape Monk but it rarely came out well.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast today. They said that they had never heard of the problem until today. They reset my box (yeah, right) and of course there is no improvement.
> 
> 
> What's your experience with 660 and 661? Call Comcast and complain if you are having a similar problem.



660 works fine for me, but this morning (Sat.)it's just a repeat of yesterday afternoons coverage. You're not missing anything


----------



## Judbud

Just did a rescan on my samsung 260 and have picked up a bunch of new sports channels here's what i found....


113-1 Sports INDemand NHL

113-2 Sports INDemand NHL

113-3 Sports INDemand NHL

113-4 Sports INDemand NHL

113-5 Sports INDemand game on now Hockey

113-6 Sports INDemand MLB extra innings

113-7 Sports INDemand game on now hockey different then other one

113-8 Sports INDemand NHL

113-9 Sports INDemand NHL

113-10 Sports INDemand NHL

116-9 Sports INDemand MLS

116-10 Sports INDemand MLS

117-1 ESPN Full court

117-2 ESPN Full court

117-3 ESPN Full court

117-4 ESPN Full court

117-5 ESPN Full court

117-6 ESPN Full court


Hope they last!!


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always had trouble tuning in 660 but never really cared until now. The Masters is on. When I tune to 660 or 661 I usually get a black screen ... I called Comcast today. They said that they had never heard of the problem until today. They reset my box (yeah, right) and of course there is no improvement.



The whole western half of the United States could be down with Comcast and no matter when you call, they will give you the same line about it "being the first time they heard about it." It is right up there with them trying to blame every single problem on something you, the customer, did! I hate their tech department. It is like they all have the same playbook of denial first and then blame the customer second.


Yeah, I've had trouble with these two HD stations since the first appeared. Same exact problem as you. I just feel like it is spitting into the wind against the Comcast spin machine, more concerned with protecting their monopoly, and the bottom line, than giving good service.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone following the Chicago Comcast Digital switchover next week? Any idea when this will happen to Seattle? Also, will TV's with QAM tuners still be able to get channels without renting a box?



The latest Comcast message on the box offers up to two additional digital set-top boxes free for 12 months. I stopped by the Redmond office today and picked one up (DCT700). All premiums except HD are included, but I had to make a call to get the box made aware of the channels on my account. Perhaps this is a prelude to the general push to digital, a la Chicago. (Now to set a reminder to return it next April!)


----------



## vosos102

My ABC HD channel (4.1) has been having audio and visual problems...popping audio and wierd pixels popping up all over the place--probably a few times a minute.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the past 3 weeks I have been having a problem with the audio on Comcast ABC HD in the Seattle area. This is channel 104. During prime time television only 8-10pm Pacific Time I am getting a crackling/popping sound from the audio dialogue. This only affects ABC HD. All other channels are fine. I do have a receiver hooked up to the cable box but have turned that off and the crackling/popping sound persists with the tv's internal speakers. I have replicated the problem with both digital and analog sound. I had a tech come by the house and he said he could not hear the sound. Ummmm thanks. He switched out the Motorola HDMI DVR for another and the sound persisted. Any ideas on what is going on here? The tech's final response was for me to call ABC.....ummmmmmm where do they find these people? Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> -emoney


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vosos102* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My ABC HD channel (4.1) has been having audio and visual problems...popping audio and wierd pixels popping up all over the place--probably a few times a minute.



I haven't seen (or heard) the problem here in Anacortes at all.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen (or heard) the problem here in Anacortes at all.




Hey, Art -


I am using a VIZIO set with built in QAM decoder to receive Comcast digital cable, and I have off air capability as well. I have yet to hear the noises that have been described here. It appears to be primetime hours only, local is fine.


So far the common thread seems to be the Motorola set top box.


Don


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, Art -
> 
> 
> I am using a VIZIO set with built in QAM decoder to receive Comcast digital cable, and I have off air capability as well. I have yet to hear the noises that have been described here. It appears to be primetime hours only, local is fine.
> 
> 
> So far the common thread seems to be the Motorola set top box.
> 
> 
> Don



Don,


It looks to me like you could be working on these types of elusive issues for as long as you choose to work.


Nice hearing from you again!


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vosos102* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My ABC HD channel (4.1) has been having audio and visual problems...popping audio and wierd pixels popping up all over the place--probably a few times a minute.



How are you receiving 4.1? Comcast supplied Motorola set top box, or direct off cable using a QAM decoder? I am trying to find a pattern since not everyone is seeing the same thing.


Don


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> It looks to me like you could be working on these types of elusive issues for as long as you choose to work.
> 
> 
> Nice hearing from you again!



Thanks Dave. I have been monitoring this forum regularly, but Kelly is much closer to the operation, and is much more qualified to address the tough ones.


This one is elusive. Kind of hard to fix a problem that you can't duplicate. It is interesting that viewers are seeing similar issues in the San Fransico area.


I will throw out an invitation for anyone who is hearing the popping. Are you using Comcast supplied box or QAM decoder? Primetime programming or all throughout the day?


Don


----------



## mixinbeatz

I hear the popping through a comcast 34xx box going digital coax into my reciever.

I don't watch much on Komo, but did notice it during ugly betty a couple of weeks ago.

It is pretty bad... my wife even noticed it, and that says a lot!

Komo is that only channel that I am seeing this problem on a regular basis.


----------



## emoney$

Thanks for jumping in here to try and get this resolved Don.


I am using a Comcast provided Motorola DVR box. I can grab you the model number if need be when I get home. It is the high end box with the HDMI Input.


I can only replicate the problem on HD channel 104 (ABC) and only during Prime Time viewing. I can't replicate during KOMO 4 News.


Let me know if you need anymore info!


-EG


----------



## Mike777

Right now I am paying $5 extra for an HD box from Comcast. I notice that their HD DVR is $11.95 per month.


Since this DVR is obviously HD, will Comcast still try to charge me $5 more, thus making the HD DVR actually $16.95 per month?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I am paying $5 extra for an HD box from Comcast. I notice that their HD DVR is $11.95 per month.
> 
> 
> Since this DVR is obviously HD, will Comcast still try to charge me $5 more, thus making the HD DVR actually $16.95 per month?



No, it will be $11.95 per month for the DVR, including HD. This replaces the $5 per month charge for the non-DVR HD box. (If you don't have HD, the DVR is still $11.95 -- not such a good deal.)


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, it will be $11.95 per month for the DVR, including HD. This replaces the $5 per month charge for the non-DVR HD box. (If you don't have HD, the DVR is still $11.95 -- not such a good deal.)



Now I feel like an idiot for not having it! That is only $7 more. That has to be one of their better bargains.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I feel like an idiot for not having it! That is only $7 more. That has to be one of their better bargains.



Last year it was only $9.95, but they do seem to require that you have a certain level of digital service to rent one (not sure which).


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will throw out an invitation for anyone who is hearing the popping. Are you using Comcast supplied box or QAM decoder? Primetime programming or all throughout the day?



Don,


I have heard the popping, but only when it's a network feed, not locally originated. I'm using an LG QAM set-top. I don't know if it's related, but I'll throw it out into the mix, anyhow, since it might indicate some receivers being more sensitive to something(?): I also occasionally get audio pops on KIRO-HD (but have not on KING/KONG, KCTS, KSTW, or KCPQ.)


----------



## jhachey

I'm working from home today and thought I'd take advantage of the MLB Extra Innings free preview. Much to my surprise, the Mariners game is blacked out, even though nobody here is broadcasting today's game. Do the Mariners or their local broadcast partners have the right to black out a game when the local broadcasters choose not to carry it themselves?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Do the Mariners or their local broadcast partners have the right to black out a game when the local broadcasters choose not to carry it themselves?



Apparently. Perhaps they want to encourage you to listen to their radio version.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> I have heard the popping, but only when it's a network feed, not locally originated. I'm using an LG QAM set-top. I don't know if it's related, but I'll throw it out into the mix, anyhow, since it might indicate some receivers being more sensitive to something(?): I also occasionally get audio pops on KIRO-HD (but have not on KING/KONG, KCTS, KSTW, or KCPQ.)




That is very interesting. This is the first time that I have heard from someone using a QAM decoder. I am keeping notes. Maybe we can find a common thread.

Thanks for the report, pastiche.


Don


----------



## funkee42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is very interesting. This is the first time that I have heard from someone using a QAM decoder. I am keeping notes. Maybe we can find a common thread.
> 
> Thanks for the report, pastiche.
> 
> 
> Don



Don,


I've noticed the same thing using my Philips TV's built in QAM tuner with Comcast Seattle (KOMO 4.1). I've only noticed the popping/crackling on prime-time HD broadcasts. I haven't had a problem with any other HD content on Comcast. Thanks for looking into this!


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkee42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> I've noticed the same thing using my Philips TV's built in QAM tuner with Comcast Seattle (KOMO 4.1). I've only noticed the popping/crackling on prime-time HD broadcasts. I haven't had a problem with any other HD content on Comcast. Thanks for looking into this!



Another interesting bit of information. Do you also hear the pops when ABC is transmitting upconverted SD content during primetime? (20-20, National News, etc.) I spent an hour and a half last evening paying close attention to the audio of "Dancing with the Stars." To me, the sound was perfect.


I am hearing from you guys that the pattern goes like this...a series of pops, then 10 minutes or so of good audio, followed by more pops, more good audio, and so on. It sounds like something elated to a buffer overrun/underrun somewhere in the system. But then why not hear it off the air, or in the studio.


Maybe I am missing something obvious. Are you guys using the built in stereo audio system, or an external Dolby Digital decoder? If so, optical or coax connection?


It might seem overly simplistic, but I would like to know if a receiver reboot would help. Not just turning the power off, but pulling the power for several minutes to make sure that it restarts from ground zero. My receivers get a reboot very few weeks.


I know that this doesn't explain the difference between the networks, but I need a starting point.


Thanks for all the feedback, guys.


Don


----------



## wareagle

I've heard the ABC prime time HD pops using only composite connections from the 3412/3416 to the TV stereo speakers.


----------



## funkee42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I am missing something obvious. Are you guys using the built in stereo audio system, or an external Dolby Digital decoder? If so, optical or coax connection?
> 
> Don



In my case I'm using the built-in QAM decoder of the TV, but I'm routing the audio to a Harmon Kardon receiver's 5.1 decoder (coax connection). Because of the fidelity of this setup, the audio problem is obvious. If I use the TV's built-in speakers, I also notice the problem, but it's less obvious. I've tried all of the audio inputs on my receiver, but that has not made a difference.


For me, the problem seems to be most noticeable with "dense" audio material like speech over music (the Oscar telecast is an example).


----------



## PeggyD

I get a "stuttering" audio on KOMO with the QAM tuner on my 23" Sony Bravia, but not on the Sony 55" LCD RP or through the Miglia TVMini HD QAM to my Mac.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeggyD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get a "stuttering" audio on KOMO with the QAM tuner on my 23" Sony Bravia, but not on the Sony 55" LCD RP or through the Miglia TVMini HD QAM to my Mac.



Great...that adds an additional piece to the puzzle, Peggy. That pretty well confirms that some receivers are affected and some are not. Now we have to figure out why.


I learned a long time ago that all digital receiver do not perform in the same way.


I am going to try sending the audio through my Kenwood Dolby Digital receiver. Hopefully, I can force it to happen.


Don


----------



## Mike777

I seems like people are using COAX digital or regular audio cables and having these problems. What about using optical? I find that optical is way less prone to audio problems, such as notorious ground loop hum problems, which can result in some odd problems, such as dropouts. All this being said, KOMO-ABC has been prone to audio problems since day one.


----------



## sl1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm working from home today and thought I'd take advantage of the MLB Extra Innings free preview. Much to my surprise, the Mariners game is blacked out, even though nobody here is broadcasting today's game. Do the Mariners or their local broadcast partners have the right to black out a game when the local broadcasters choose not to carry it themselves?



MLB Extra Innings is by definition an OUT OF MARKET package and will black out your local team.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seems like people are using COAX digital or regular audio cables and having these problems. What about using optical? I find that optical is way less prone to audio problems, such as notorious ground loop hum problems, which can result in some odd problems, such as dropouts. All this being said, KOMO-ABC has been prone to audio problems since day one.



I haven't heard the pops and I use optical from my Comcast HD box to my Kenwood Receiver.


----------



## emoney$

Here's the testing I have gone through. I have a Comcast Motorola DVR box connected to my Samsung LCD tv via HDMI. I have a Denon receiver and am using the digital optical out of the Comcast box and connecting it to my receiver for audio. With this setup the popping sound is constant during ABC primetime and most noticeable when someone is speaking.


I have also removed my denon receiver from the equation and used the tv's internal speakers with composite cables hooked up to the Comcast box. Although the popping was not as noticeable it was definitely still there.


I'm starting to think that this is a Comcast Cable box issue.


I first noticed the problem 3-4 weeks ago. Did Comcast send out a firmware/software upgrade to the boxes recently?


I also had a Comcast tech switch out my cable box for a new one. Same Motorola model- and the problem still persists.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the testing I have gone through. I have a Comcast Motorola DVR box connected to my Samsung LCD tv via HDMI. I have a Denon receiver and am using the digital optical out of the Comcast box and connecting it to my receiver for audio. With this setup the popping sound is constant during ABC primetime and most noticeable when someone is speaking.
> 
> 
> I have also removed my denon receiver from the equation and used the tv's internal speakers with composite cables hooked up to the Comcast box. Although the popping was not as noticeable it was definitely still there.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that this is a Comcast Cable box issue.
> 
> 
> I first noticed the problem 3-4 weeks ago. Did Comcast send out a firmware/software upgrade to the boxes recently?
> 
> 
> I also had a Comcast tech switch out my cable box for a new one. Same Motorola model- and the problem still persists.



Hmmmm. OK, let's try an experiment...when you have a program that includes the popping noise, try recording with your DVR. Then play it back to see if it sounds the same. The thinking is that there is some error correction going on in the DVR playback that may affect the noise.


Here is another line of thought: as you are probably aware, KOMO transmits Dolby Digital at all times, but not all the time is it 5.1. Programs that come to us in stereo only go through the DD encoder and come out with no center, LR or RR information. Only certain programs, such as "Lost" are fed on the network in 5.1 audio. The Dolby encoder processes it and it is broadcast as DD5.1. True 5.1 requires more bits to get through the pipe. There may be some bandwidth limitations somewhere along the line.


It is noteworthy that I have not had one complaint about this problem from viewers receiving KOMO-DT off the air.


I really appreciate all your help in this. I am developing enough information so that I can go to some of the people who were involved in the development of the ATSC system for some ideas.


Don


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't heard the pops and I use optical from my Comcast HD box to my Kenwood Receiver.



That is what is driving me crazy, Art. I can't hear it either. I am going to collect all the information I can and then call contacts at Comcast and ABC looking for ideas.


----------



## emoney$

Funny you should ask about using the DVR. I had Lost on there as well as a few other primetime shows and they replicate the exact same popping sound when being replayed. I used these to show the Comcast tech when he was at my house.


----------



## SeattleAl

I have an original DCT6412 DVR, a Yamaha receiver, and watch a lot of KOMO HD programming, and have not heard the pops. I believe I'm connected with an optical cable.

I am in the area south of the airport. Just another data point.


----------



## karlw56

anyone know why the mariners red sock game is not on espn 2


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know why the mariners red sock game is not on espn 2



I just called Comcast to complain that the game is not in HD. They have an automated message which claims that the ESPN2 feed is having technical difficulties. I wonder if that means there is a clause in the contract with FSN which makes them blackout any feed when it is on FSN (even an HD feed, when FSN does not have one). Pretty annoying for those of us who watch HD or nothing.


----------



## jeff28

I suspect the automated message was prepared by customer service people not 'in the know' on this. they have changed ESPN2 on SD 32 to ESPNEWS and turned off the ESPN2-HD feed completely. The only logical assumption is that the FSN-SD blackout restriction prevents the ESPN broadcast here, HD or not.


----------



## karlw56

just what i was thinking,thanks guys


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here's stuff to look for later this year from the crystal ball.
> 
> -seattle area will change to the tv guide interactive software in an effort to resolve dvr issues. this will be after a few months.
> 
> ...



I don't look forward to, or understand, that. They seem to have the same problems, and more. Also, we'd lose the ability to limit the guide display to channels we watch.


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is what is driving me crazy, Art. I can't hear it either. I am going to collect all the information I can and then call contacts at Comcast and ABC looking for ideas.



Hi Don,


I have had this problem as well for some time. I am a comcast customer in Seattle (West seattle), using the moto 3416 box. I have both analog (stereo) and dolby digital (optical) runnning from my moto box to my audio receiver. The popping only happens during abc network broadcasts, not local broadcasts such as KOMO4 news, northwest afternoon, etc. I've noticed it commonly happens during Desperate Housewives and LOST. When the popping starts I'll switch back and forth between the analog audio and dolby digital, but the problem remains until it eventually goes away on its own after a few minutes.


Thanks for all of your help and attention to this! It's a bit of a nuisance, especially for rabid LOST fans like me










Chris

Seattle WA


----------



## com1n4u

i'm viewing comcast digital cable on panny 600u with a cablecard.. do others have a hard time having all the channels on the tv guide? it's weird.. i actually live in bellevue. tried king county comcast lineup and seattle, neither reflect channels above 130 or so that well.


any thoughts?


also, anyone else have audio a little bit off on TNT HD and sometimes 107? usually you hear the words a sec before they say them in the picture.


thx


----------



## Don Wilkinson

Thanks for all the input, guys.


Here's what I am beginning to see...


The ABC programs that were produced in DD5.1 audio (not too many, but include Lost and Desperate Housewives) are the programs that are having the popping noises in some, but not all receivers that are connected to Comcast's digital service. It is not present off the air, nor from any other cable system that I have identified.


If you are hearing the problem with other programs, I would appreciate hearing from you.


If you have DVR capability, I would like to know if you hear the same noise while viewing live as with DVR playback of the same program.


Don


----------



## jameskollar

Don,


I watched tuesdays? Boston Legal last night (DVR makes it easy to forget what day a show is on







. Anyway, the recorded version had pops but only in the center channel. It occured most frequently during dialog, never when there was just music. It happens only during the show. There was a high def IBM commercial that I watched and it did not pop at all. I am sorry to say that this is the only channel that this happens on. It doens not happen on any other HD network or cable programs.


My setup is a 6412 and 3412 (happens on both) with optical hookups running DD5.1 on a Denon 2806. I also have a DVHS deck that I could record the show to if that would help.


Thanks for taking on this issue!


Jim


----------



## emoney$

Don,


I've heard the popping noise on Lost, Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy, etc. The popping noise is constant through the entire broadcast.


The sound is heard both live as well as when played back over the DVR.


Regards,


-eg


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is what is driving me crazy, Art. I can't hear it either. I am going to collect all the information I can and then call contacts at Comcast and ABC looking for ideas.



Don, I might add here that when I watch ABC prime time shows, I'm usually playing a DVR recording. I'll try watching something live tonight. But, I thought I was always watching a recording when watching the DVR, even in live mode.


----------



## turbomickey

Just to add a bit more to the ABC popping puzzle, I have not noticed any popping while watching Desperate Housewives or Boston Legal, recorded on my Tivo S3 w/CableCards, from Comcast channel 104.


--mick


----------



## r_e_l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here's stuff to look for later this year from the crystal ball.
> 
> 
> -sooner, the subscription & ppv vod stuff will be encrypted.
> 
> .



That answer my earlier question .... i guess it doesn't matter now as it soon will all change.


----------



## Don Wilkinson

This really is confusing...some hear the noise and some don't. I have never heard the noise off the air or with my VIZIO QAM receiver on Comcast cable. I now have enough information to be alert to which programs to monitor closely.


From what I have heard, I am convinced that it is related to ABC's 5.1 channel Dolby Digital audio. As I mentioned before, programs that come to us only in stereo are feed through the DD encoder and come out the LF and RF speakers. The result is fewer digital bits being pumped down a pipe of finite size.


Here is what I propose:


I would like to make a map showng red pushpins for those locations that are experiencing extraneous noise. And green pushpins for those location where no such noise has been heard, such as mine. Green pushpins will be just as important as red in establishing a pattern. If we do find a pattern, I can go to Comcast and look for some localized problems. In order to do this, I will need some additional information...


1. Your location. Probably not a good idea to give out your street address, but rather nearest cross streets, city and zip, or other information that will allow me to locate the pushpin. If you would rather, you may email me the info at [email protected] . I will not devulge your location unless authorized.


2. Brand and model of you receiver or settop box.


3. QAM decoder?


4. External DD5.1 decoder?


5. Brief description of the noise that you hear.


I realize that a lot of you have given me some of this already, but what is missing is your location.


I have set aside Monday and Tuesday of next week to try to get this resolved, so any information that you can get to me over the weekend will help to fill in the holes.


You have my greatest appreciation, guys.


Don


----------



## keithaxis

No popping sounds for me on komo 104 on comcast.

South Prairie Road/239th St East

Buckley, WA 98321

6412 moto dvr

Tivo Series 3 with two cable cards


Good luck with hopefully finding a pattern. I would think it is a regional sort of thing...


----------



## artshotwell

No popping sounds

Anacortes, 41st & H

Comcast DST3412 STB, external Denon 5.1 decoder

I'll try to check Desperate Housewives on Sunday with my LG TV QAM tuner


----------



## brente

Don,


I've noticed this over the last 3-4 weeks on Lost. I wonder if it's a level or frequency thing. for example, from this week's Lost (4/11), in the recap from last week's show you can clearly hear the pops from only the center channel when the actors are speaking, and then right at the end of the recap when the music builds up in level I can hear it only clearly from the rear surrounds. I've heard it at other times, but this is 100% reproducible.


----------



## artshotwell

Hmmm...I just watched Lost last night (via Comcast DVR) and didn't hear anything unusual here in Anacortes.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I just watched Lost last night (via Comcast DVR) and didn't hear anything unusual here in Anacortes.



Art - do you still have it? if so, give a listen to the initial recap at the beginning of the program where Sayid is saying that Juliet can't go with them. I hear it clearly when Sayid is speaking (from the center channel), and then from the surround rear speakers right when the music builds before they fade out (i heard it at other times too, but very clearly here). at least that was one segment where it crackle/pop consistently.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Art - do you still have it? if so, give a listen to the initial recap at the beginning of the program where Sayid is saying that Juliet can't go with them. I hear it clearly when Sayid is speaking (from the center channel), and then from the surround rear speakers right when the music builds before they fade out (i heard it at other times too, but very clearly here). at least that was one segment where it crackle/pop consistently.



Nope, I don't have that part of the show. My STB recorded the first 20 minutes, then stopped and started recording the show again 21 minutes in. I deleted the first part, but not the second. This Comcast box has had lots of trouble. Recording one minute of some shows. Completely failing to record others. And, then two shows the other night, the recording stopped, then restarted a minute later. But, that's another story.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't have that part of the show. My STB recorded the first 20 minutes, then stopped and started recording the show again 21 minutes in. I deleted the first part, but not the second. This Comcast box has had lots of trouble. Recording one minute of some shows. Completely failing to record others. And, then two shows the other night, the recording stopped, then restarted a minute later. But, that's another story.



Nothing will be recorded during any period in which the DVR has lost the signal, so breaks in recording may be symptomatic of a signal strength problem.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing will be recorded during any period in which the DVR has lost the signal, so breaks in recording may be symptomatic of a signal strength problem.



Thanks for that... I'll check my connections...


----------



## wareagle

I haven't heard the prime time ABC popping recently but when I did it was in the Crossroads area of Bellevue (167th NE and NE 8th) using 3412 & 3416 composite audio fed directly to TV stereo speakers.


Another ABC audio problem has been the loss of "center channel" audio (speech) during the first few minutes of some prime time shows.


If and when I encounter any of these problems again I'll take more care to note the details.


----------



## dsmdriver

Does anyone know what physical channel KYMQ-HD / KYMQ2-HD is on now? I lost it on my HDHomeRun back when they moved KING and I can't find it anymore. I still have the SD feed for it.


----------



## emoney$

Thanks again for your diligence on this issue Don.


1. Your location- 80th and Ravenna Ave NE in Seattle- 98115 is the zip

2. Brand and model of you receiver or settop box. - Motorola DCT3416 I

3. QAM decoder? None

4. External DD5.1 decoder? Yes, a Denon Receiver but I have replicated the sound without this. I ran composite cables from the Comcast box to the tv and heard the popping on the internal television speakers.

5. Brief description of the noise that you hear.- Popping that is constant during primetime television on ABC such as Lost, Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy etc.


-Eamon


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmdriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what physical channel KYMQ-HD / KYMQ2-HD is on now? I lost it on my HDHomeRun back when they moved KING and I can't find it anymore. I still have the SD feed for it.



On my Samsung STB and Fusion card, they mapping out to 96.1 and 96.2 or to the virtual channels of 22.1 and 22.2. I think the Comcast channels are 110 and 116.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is another line of thought: as you are probably aware, KOMO transmits Dolby Digital at all times, but not all the time is it 5.1. Programs that come to us in stereo only go through the DD encoder and come out with no center, LR or RR information. Only certain programs, such as "Lost" are fed on the network in 5.1 audio. The Dolby encoder processes it and it is broadcast as DD5.1. True 5.1 requires more bits to get through the pipe. There may be some bandwidth limitations somewhere along the line.



KOMO broadcasts DD 5.1 at 384 kbit/sec at all times. On the non-5.1 programs, all the channels except front left and front right appear to be silent. The bit rate of your audio doesn't change, and 384 is the typical bitrate for 5.1 audio on DVDs. There is something wrong with your audio encoder.


Using 5.1 at all times is not a good thing for your non-HD programming that has dolby pro-logic audio. If you sent it as DD 2.0 audio, people with surround sound setups will get dolby surround audio. Receivers do not do dolby pro-logic surround decoding on DD 5.1 audio, so you have effectively downgraded your dolby pro-logic audio to stereo. Big step backward!



> Quote:
> It is noteworthy that I have not had one complaint about this problem
> 
> from viewers receiving KOMO-DT off the air.



Consider this a report. I record Lost off the air on my computer since I can't watch it at the time it's on. There *is* audio popping on the center channel. I assure you, it is not Comcast's broadcast, it's not their dvr (which is an utter POS and why I cancelled my comcast service), and it's not a local thing. The audio you are transmitting has pops in it.


I can tell you that it is *not* due to poor reception. Each AC3 audio frame has a CRC (two actually) that can verify the data integrity. If I was getting bad packets, there would be CRC errors in the AC3 stream, and there are not.


If you want, I can provide the raw transport stream for a short clip of the last episode of Lost were the audio pops are clear. I could also provide just the AC3 audio stream with the pops, or even an mp3 file with just the center channel audio where you can listen to the pops.


It may be that your AC3 audio is not 100% at fault here. There are some audio decoders that have problem with large dynamic ranges and clip the audio, producing popping effects. I've tested it with liba52, a very common software library for AC3 decoding, and with my JVR receiver. Both decode pops. It is not impossible that they both have some sort of bug. A few years ago a bug was discovered in a common DVD decoding core that effected image quality on something like 90% of the players on the market at that time, google "dvd chroma bug".


Of course, even if your AC3 is technically 100% correct (and I'm not saying it is), if a large number of people can't decode it properly, it still falls on you to do something about it.


----------



## jameskollar

To add fuel to fire, I too believe this is not a Comcast fault. Bits are bits. Buts thats my opinion.


Here are some facts as of 8:09 Fri 13.


Greys Anatomy


Center speaker popping on dialog on a 6412 running through a Denon 2806. Mild, not particularly horrible, but still there.


Samsung HLR 5078 with cable card using TV's built in speakers.


Similar popping sound. Harder to notice. I attribute that to the poor quality of built in speakers (why do they even include them... Rhetorical question).


It's not the Mot box, it's the bitstream IMO.


Cross streets: Steilacoom and 87th, Lakewood 98498


FYI: The popping on GA is less intense than it was on Boston Legal. That said, even with the more intense popping on BL, my wife, who watched the show with me, did not notice the popping at all. Now that I've heard it, I'm actually looking for it and so far only KOMO has the problem and only during 5.1 DD. If I find it anywhere else I'll report back.


Don, I hope this helps...


----------



## dsmdriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my Samsung STB and Fusion card, they mapping out to 96.1 and 96.2 or to the virtual channels of 22.1 and 22.2. I think the Comcast channels are 110 and 116.



Thanks for the info. I'm in Lake Forest Park, and I don't have anything on physical channel 96. Must be a local issue. I get everything else, and I got them before they changed KING on 96.1 and 96.2.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO broadcasts DD 5.1 at 384 kbit/sec at all times. On the non-5.1 programs, all the channels except front left and front right appear to be silent. The bit rate of your audio doesn't change, and 384 is the typical bitrate for 5.1 audio on DVDs. There is something wrong with your audio encoder.
> 
> 
> Using 5.1 at all times is not a good thing for your non-HD programming that has dolby pro-logic audio. If you sent it as DD 2.0 audio, people with surround sound setups will get dolby surround audio. Receivers do not do dolby pro-logic surround decoding on DD 5.1 audio, so you have effectively downgraded your dolby pro-logic audio to stereo. Big step backward!
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this a report. I record Lost off the air on my computer since I can't watch it at the time it's on. There *is* audio popping on the center channel. I assure you, it is not Comcast's broadcast, it's not their dvr (which is an utter POS and why I cancelled my comcast service), and it's not a local thing. The audio you are transmitting has pops in it.
> 
> 
> I can tell you that it is *not* due to poor reception. Each AC3 audio frame has a CRC (two actually) that can verify the data integrity. If I was getting bad packets, there would be CRC errors in the AC3 stream, and there are not.
> 
> 
> If you want, I can provide the raw transport stream for a short clip of the last episode of Lost were the audio pops are clear. I could also provide just the AC3 audio stream with the pops, or even an mp3 file with just the center channel audio where you can listen to the pops.
> 
> 
> It may be that your AC3 audio is not 100% at fault here. There are some audio decoders that have problem with large dynamic ranges and clip the audio, producing popping effects. I've tested it with liba52, a very common software library for AC3 decoding, and with my JVR receiver. Both decode pops. It is not impossible that they both have some sort of bug. A few years ago a bug was discovered in a common DVD decoding core that effected image quality on something like 90% of the players on the market at that time, google "dvd chroma bug".
> 
> 
> Of course, even if your AC3 is technically 100% correct (and I'm not saying it is), if a large number of people can't decode it properly, it still falls on you to do something about it.



tap -


This is really useful information.


I would very much like to see a raw transport stream if we can make it a reasonable size file that doesn't choke the company email system. If it can be emailed, here is my address. [email protected] 


I will have the guys look very closely at the transmitted AC3 stream with the Trivini Streamscope when I am in the station Monday.


I appreciate your thoughtful and useful input.


Don


----------



## SeattleSuburbia

Don't know if this is helpful, but I haven't seen it mentioned. I have noticed that KOMO is always louder than other channels. Always. Maybe it is a clipping issue, due to a hot signal. It's actually quite annoying when all other channels are even and then I have to turn the volume down on 104.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would very much like to see a raw transport stream if we can make it a reasonable size file that doesn't choke the company email system. If it can be emailed, here is my address. [email protected]
> 
> Don



If the file is too large, I have a web site I would be willing to host the file on. Tap could then ftp the file to my site and Don you could then ftp it from my site. I would be really easy to set up and do. Then file size is not a limitation.


----------



## fore.aces

Has anyone in this area had their Comcast box upgraded to Firmware # 1635?


----------



## Ric Crowe

so on my sisters QAM tv with no cable box, had weak signal streangth and bad pizelation on KOMO channel 82-4 for about a month and a half and noticed compared to the other HD stations that were constant at 94% signal, KOMO was bouncing between 10 and 34 percent...never higher. Weak signal from comcast.

I hadn't done a scan for a couple months for her so did it and noticed most stations went to x.1, except komo and kcpq-10 which is 22.1, KOMO is nowhere to be found, after 3 scans....

I set the station number up I think it should be (4.1) and told her to try it every now and then to see if it comes back.


Any one else on qam seeing the signal issue with KOMO?


----------



## Don Wilkinson

After placing the red and green pushpins on a map of the area, I see no geographical trends as to where the KOMO popping noise is heard on Comcast. The common thread that I see is that, with one exception, the viewers are using Motorola 3416 or 6412 Comcast supplied set top boxes. Where mentioned, the Dolby decoders are Denon.


I will be in the studio tomorrow and do some digging. Tap's analysis gives me a good starting point.


I really appreciate all your help.


Don


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After placing the red and green pushpins on a map of the area, I see no geographical trends as to where the KOMO popping noise is heard on Comcast. The common thread that I see is that, with one exception, the viewers are using Motorola 3416 or 6412 Comcast supplied set top boxes. Where mentioned, the Dolby decoders are Denon.
> 
> 
> I will be in the studio tomorrow and do some digging. Tap's analysis gives me a good starting point.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all your help.
> 
> 
> Don



Don,


Just wanted to make one thing clear. When I reported hearing popping using a cable card I was NOT using my Denon for decoding. The TV set was doing the decoding. I'll check again tonight on some other 5.1 material.


----------



## Budget_HT

james,kollar


Does the TV set have a DD 5.1 decoder, or was the cable box decoding and sending stereo audio (Dolby Pro Logic II downmix from DD 5.1) to the TV?


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After placing the red and green pushpins on a map of the area, I see no geographical trends as to where the KOMO popping noise is heard on Comcast. The common thread that I see is that, with one exception, the viewers are using Motorola 3416 or 6412 Comcast supplied set top boxes. Where mentioned, the Dolby decoders are Denon.
> 
> 
> I will be in the studio tomorrow and do some digging. Tap's analysis gives me a good starting point.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all your help.
> 
> 
> Don



I too get the popping and I'm using my QAM tuner in my new Samsung LNT4061F TV. I also have a Yamaha Receiver. I hear it on the same set of primetime programs. I don't think the Motorola boxes are the problem. I'm up in Mountlake Terrace. BTW, I agree that KOMO tends to be a little louder than the other big three networks. I have a friend who gets his KOMO signal OTA, and he said that he thinks he has heard it before on his TV. He's going to pay attention and let me know. Good luck in tracking the issue down.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> james,kollar
> 
> 
> Does the TV set have a DD 5.1 decoder, or was the cable box decoding and sending stereo audio (Dolby Pro Logic II downmix from DD 5.1) to the TV?



I actually have the coax hooked directly to the TV. The cablecard and TV do all the work, no cable box. Still has popping sound over the TV's speakers. TV is doing the decoding. From my simple experiment I don't think the Mot boxes are at fault.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually have the coax hooked directly to the TV. The cablecard and TV do all the work, no cable box. Still has popping sound over the TV's speakers. TV is doing the decoding. From my simple experiment I don't think the Mot boxes are at fault.



I've got the Tivo Series 3 box and have the problem. I agree it's not just the boxes since it seems to come from a variety of devices, it is more than likely in the stream itself. so it's either a problem coming into KOMO, or an issue once they send it back out again


I wonder if KOMO keeps a copy of the incoming stream from ABC (since many of us have the ability to save a copy of the stream that KOMO sends, we can confirm it after they send it out), that way they could isolate it as to the source if they know where exactly we're encountering the issue


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually have the coax hooked directly to the TV. The cablecard and TV do all the work, no cable box. Still has popping sound over the TV's speakers. TV is doing the decoding. From my simple experiment I don't think the Mot boxes are at fault.



Sorry, I must have missed or forgotten that.


Unfortunately, I have no QAM tuners in the house, nor do I have a Comcast cable box.


I do not see any problem OTA on either of my HR10-250 HD TiVo's (actually one is my wife's, I'd best not claim it if I know what is good for me).


----------



## Don Wilkinson

I believe that I heard the noise that you are talking about off the air this afternoon during the Basketball game. It lasted about a half second, a quick burst of 5-6 snaps, then back to normal audio. The level was probably half that of the announcer's voice. I heard it once, and didn't notice it again.


I now know what to look for.


Don


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed or forgotten that.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no QAM tuners in the house, nor do I have a Comcast cable box.
> 
> 
> I do not see any problem OTA on either of my HR10-250 HD TiVo's (actually one is my wife's, I'd best not claim it if I know what is good for me).



That's ok.







It doesn't hurt to help clarify.


So you say it's not OTA. Sometimes the problem can be quite subtle. Other times it's very annoying. Are you using SPDIF or Toslink and decoding to 5.1? I 'm sorry to ask this because it should be obvious that any self respecting AVS member would not be using analog outs.


----------



## Budget_HT

On one HR10 we are using HDMI set for PCM audio (directly connected to TV which does not decode DD).


On the other we have an optical connection to a Kenwood A/V receiver and decoding DD 5.1. I am only using analog audio outs to feed my DVD recorder from one HR10.


I need to watch/record more KOMO-DT prime time programs to give a fair assessment of OTA performance.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the file is too large, I have a web site I would be willing to host the file on. Tap could then ftp the file to my site and Don you could then ftp it from my site. I would be really easy to set up and do. Then file size is not a limitation.



I cut it down to less than 4 seconds, but it's still 9 megabytes. I don't have enough space to host that myself. I might be able to email it, but I don't normally email such large files, so I'm not sure if it will work.


Alternatively, I could strip the video PID from the file. Then it would be quite small.


I may be able to get a TS stream for the same part recorded off the ABC station in New York to compare against, to see if their audio has pops too.


I know that KOMO's video shifted off to the left by 7 pixels, compared to the video from the station in NY. KOMO's video has a black and green band on the right hand side of the image (you won't see it on a TV, due to overscan, but you will on a computer) and 7 pixels on the left hand side are cropped off. You can see the green line in the original picture here .


----------



## Karyk

FWIW, I've not had the issue using a HD Homerun device and SageTV, but some of my ABC recordings may be done off a Fusion card from OTA.


----------



## Doug_HA

I've been hearing the popping/crackles for months now. I actually posted about it awhile back.


In any case, after doing some careful listening, I think it is somewhat frequency/level dependent. When I watch Grey's Anatomy, it tends to do it much more during periods where there is music playing. However, I've noticed that it also crackles during dialog, too.


It happens on pretty much any prime-time show in 5.1 (GA, Lost, etc.). As for my info:


1. Location: Lake Wash. Blvd. N. near Coulon Park in Renton (right near the bottom of Lake Washington).


2/3. Receiver/Decoder: Tivo Series3 w/two Comcast CableCards (I believe they are both Motorola).


4. External DD5.1 decoder: Onkyo TX-SR504 (connected via Optical to the Tivo).


5. Brief description of the noise that you hear: As noted above, crackling during audio (perhaps more prevalent during higher frequencies? - I haven't done a complete analysis, but this seems to be the case to me) and louder scenes. This happens both during live watching (on my Sony KDL-40XBR1) and playing back recorded programs on the Tivo.


Thanks for your help!


Dougieha


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cut it down to less than 4 seconds, but it's still 9 megabytes. I don't have enough space to host that myself. I might be able to email it, but I don't normally email such large files, so I'm not sure if it will work.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, I could strip the video PID from the file. Then it would be quite small.



Don,


Let me know if you want these files. I can easily host up to 100MB. If you do, I'll PM both you and tap passwords and instructions. It's really easy to do.


Jim


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cut it down to less than 4 seconds, but it's still 9 megabytes. I don't have enough space to host that myself. I might be able to email it, but I don't normally email such large files, so I'm not sure if it will work.
> 
> ...



do you use comcast for your Internet service? if so, I'm sure you've thought of this, but i believe you get 25MB of storage space on comcast.net. could be another way to get the file to him


----------



## Don Wilkinson

Let's make sure that we are all on the same page.


I am hearing of two different sound problems, both related to ABC's HDTV network programming on KOMO.


1. Crackling on high program audio peaks.


2. Noise bursts occurring at intervals of 10 minutes or more, more prominent when listening in DD5.1.


I am hearing that the issues occur only on HDTV programs such as Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Desperate Housewives, etc. but not on the network's upconverted SD content such as the soaps, 20-20, America's Funniest Home Videos, etc. Nor is it heard on any of KOMO's local programming Channel 4 News, NW Afternoon, etc.


KOMO's John F. reports that he "...has checked our Dolby DP-569 audio encoder and it shows no errors. It also shows all audio peaking at less than -0.1 dBFS, that is, all audio channel LEDs are either green or yellow (yellow meaning the audio level is less than -60 dBFS); if they were red we'd definitely be clipping audio. Of course, that would be heard as distortion, not popping. We have a Linear Acoustic OctiMax 5.1 audio processor ahead of the Dolby encoder. The OctiMax was installed to level our unprocessed digital audio to eliminate the loudness and level issues we had.


Though our local programming is either monaural or stereo, the OctiMax upmixes the audio to 5.1, which includes sending LFE audio to the LFE channel. During Network HDTV programming, the OctiMax processes Network 5.1 audio normally. Our Dolby DP-569 encoder shows all input AES channels with active data: 1/2, 3/4, 5/6, the LEDs are all green. If there are any errors, the erring channel LED will go red.


Even though the Dolby AC-3 standard specifies 640 kb/s as the highest transport rate, ATSC specifies 384 kb/s. That is the rate we use."


Everything broadcast by KOMO, local and network, goes through the OctiMax so inconsistent levels should not be a problem.


In plotting the locations of viewers having audio problems, I did not see a geographical trend, so I think that we can rule out issues related to Comcast's distribution.


I do need to verify that all audio issues are with ABC primetime HDTV programming only.


Is that your experience?


Don


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want these files. I can easily host up to 100MB. If you do, I'll PM both you and tap passwords and instructions. It's really easy to do.
> 
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim. I think that I am getting the picture now. Let's hold off just a bit until I can follow up on a couple of leads.


Don


----------



## emoney$

"I do need to verify that all audio issues are with ABC primetime HDTV programming only."


That is an absolutely correct statement.


----------



## gdeep

King5 started airing local news in full HD today. Komo's pq looks bad comparing to King5's now. and yes King5 is doing field shots in HD too.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/hdnews041607.htm


----------



## Doug_HA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I do need to verify that all audio issues are with ABC primetime HDTV programming only."
> 
> 
> That is an absolutely correct statement.



I can verify that this is true.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> King5 started airing local news in full HD today. Komo's pq looks bad comparing to King5's now. and yes King5 is doing field shots in HD too.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/hdnews041607.htm



"Station executives say KING 5 is the first in Seattle to produce the news in high-def. "


What universe are KING executives living in? KOMO has been doing it for years, and were the first to not have that annoying HD/SD switching all newscast long.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Station executives say KING 5 is the first in Seattle to produce the news in high-def. "
> 
> 
> What universe are KING executives living in? KOMO has been doing it for years, and were the first to not have that annoying HD/SD switching all newscast long.



KOMO does 16x9 SD, not HD. They don't have an HD switcher.


----------



## IPA-Eric

Hi - I know this doesn't relate to Comcast, but I wanted to see if anyone local had ideas on where I might find the stand for my *Toshiba 34HFX83*. The stand model number is *ST34W63*.


Toshiba has been no help - they referred me to the manufacturer, TechCraft, and so far I have not gotten anywhere with them. Video Only (where I bought the TV) can't help me. I found one vendor online who had it but it turned out to be a typo on their site and they shipped me the wrong model.


Does anyone have one of these lying around or have any ideas where I might find one?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO does 16x9 SD, not HD. They don't have an HD switcher.



KOMO is the one who is lying to it's viewers that there news are in HD.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO is the one who is lying to it's viewers that there news are in HD.



I don't recall hearing KOMO claim HD for their newscasts. They did explain some time ago that their field cameras were digital SD in widescreen mode. I don't recall any description of their studio cameras. Then again, my memory is not as good as it used to be.


----------



## SeattleAl

Their in-studio stuff is HD, according to the AVS HD Programming Synopsis. KING is also listed there.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their in-studio stuff is HD, according to the AVS HD Programming Synopsis. KING is also listed there.



Here's what KOMO says about its news programs:


Here's what we do at KOMO 4. We create all of our elements in wide-screen digital, which is not HD, but is much better than traditional analog television. We upconvert and broadcast all of those elements in HD. The end product is such a stunning improvement that many of the manufacturers of pure HD equipment haven't found a market for their HD products, yet, because HD is still relatively expensive.



Our studio cameras are HD cameras, but our switcher is not, therefore we use the widescreen digital output of our cameras for News. KING 5 has the same situation, but chooses to switch to native HD when only the studio camera is on the air (no name keys or graphics). That's why the signal keeps switching from upconverted 4x3 shots to widescreen HD. We did something similar when we first began broadcasting in HD, but decided that the quality difference was so slight compared to the jarring effect of switching between 4x3 and 16x9.



Creating TV in HD still takes about 4 times the amount of storage space for gathering field video or editing. Compression schemes are improving, and we probably won't go to HD field production and editing for approximately 5 years. Our next step will be to gather more of our news on computer chips and ingest it directly to servers for editing and playback.




KOMO 4 has worked hard to put a high quality widescreen product on the air that you can enjoy in HD, but it will still be a few years before it is HD from end to end.




Thanks,


Don LaCombe


Director of Operations


KOMO 4, Seattle


----------



## SeattleAl

 http://www.rtnda.org/technology/hidef.shtml 


High-Definition News Emerges Slowly


By Michael Murrie, for Communicator, April 2001


High-definition television newscasts are slowly emerging, despite controversy about digital television standards and formats, slow digital television sales, limited programming, and reluctance among owners to make big initial investments. At least two television stations now have regular HD newscasts, and several others have experimented with HD news production.


There's even a molasses-paced rivalry evolving. In May 1999, KOMO-TV in Seattle started what it called the first local daily news in the world to broadcast in HDTV. A month later, rival KING-TV also started a high-definition newscast.


KOMO recently began using full-motion HD news graphics, and KING is unveiling a new weather center that works with HD. Greg Thies, news operations manager at KING, says the framework of every such project must consider HD's detailed resolution and wide aspect ratio. "It's not a simple flip of the switch," he says.


This year, WRAL-TV in Raleigh, NC, the first station in the nation to broadcast HDTV, began a high-definition newscast on Super Bowl Sunday. WRAL says it's the first television station in the nation to produce newscasts in high definition, including field newsgathering and editing.


So what's the difference between what WRAL just started and what KING and KOMO started almost two years ago? Not much. Most of KOMO's and KING's news video is shot in DTV wide screen in the field, while WRAL says its field video is all HD.


"The HD video quality is stunning on an HD set," says John Harris, director of special projects for WRAL-TV. "But we also see a very clear improvement in the down-converted analog video from our HD studio cameras and the new HD field cameras. This is most apparent when we go directly from locally shot sports video, for instance, to video we've taken in on a feed--the quality is so different it's jarring. We're now trying to improve the quality of all outside video because it looks terrible on the air next to our down-converted HD material."


At least as significant is another rivalry, the one between Sony and Panasonic. KOMO and KING use Sony Betacam SX camcorders to shoot wide-screen (16:9 aspect ratio DTV) news stories in the field and up-convert them for the HD broadcasts. KOMO also shoots some HD field video with Sony's HDC-750 portable camera.


As for Panasonic, it says WRAL's accomplishment demonstrates that all-HD news can be implemented in mid-sized markets. WRAL purchased scores of pieces of Panasonic's DVCPRO HD equipment, including 59 AJ-HD150 studio videotape recorders, 29 AJ-HDC20A 1080i camcorders, an HD switcher, and an AJ-HDR150 video server with multi-resolution recording and playback. The server plays mostly short, repetitive video elements such as bumpers. The list price for the camcorder is $60,000, and the video servers start at $80,000, but you can bet WRAL received deep discounts with these quantities, especially being the first to use them on a regular basis.


Though it shoots in HD, WRAL continues to frame material for the standard 4:3 aspect ratio. The station's satellite and microwave trucks are wide screen, but standard definition. WRAL previously used Panasonic DVCPRO50, (50 megabit per second compared with 100 for DVCPRO HD) for newsgathering. Panasonic says the DVCPRO HD is backwardly compatible with the earlier DVCPRO formats. "It's a big investment," says Harris, "but you can't top the quality of the pictures."


--Michael Murrie is Communicator's products writer.


----------



## Don Wilkinson

Re popping noise on KOMO-DT


I have just confirmed with ABC New York that the noise bursts that occur every so often originate from their network facilities. Their engineering department is well aware of it and they are working to correct the problem. They say that they have received complaints from a number of ABC affiliates.


Don


----------



## emoney$

awesome news Don....


I hope they understand that the noise is constant for some users and sporadic for others. I know in my case all HD primetime shows have the popping noise (most noticeable in dialogue) through the entire broadcast.


Did they give you an ETA on a fix?


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> awesome news Don....
> 
> 
> I hope they understand that the noise is constant for some users and sporadic for others. I know in my case all HD primetime shows have the popping noise (most noticeable in dialogue) through the entire broadcast.
> 
> 
> Did they give you an ETA on a fix?



This may or may not be related. My best advice is to "stay tuned"...let's fix a known problem, then if that doesn't correct the problem that you are seeing, then we can work on it.


The best indicator that I know of is, if you don't see the issue on local programming, News, NW Afternoon, then it is most likely a network problem.


Dave at ABC NY did not have a time estimate, saying that they knew that they had an encoder problem and they are working on a fix.


Don


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have just confirmed with ABC New York that the noise bursts that occur every so often originate from their network facilities.
> 
> ...



Strange that it never occurred to them to share that information with you before now.


----------



## Malcolm_B

KING News in HD?

Mimi Jung....

Woo-HOO!


----------



## Doug_HA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may or may not be related. My best advice is to "stay tuned"...let's fix a known problem, then if that doesn't correct the problem that you are seeing, then we can work on it.
> 
> 
> The best indicator that I know of is, if you don't see the issue on local programming, News, NW Afternoon, then it is most likely a network problem.
> 
> 
> Dave at ABC NY did not have a time estimate, saying that they knew that they had an encoder problem and they are working on a fix.
> 
> 
> Don



Great news. Thanks for your work on tracking this down.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KING News in HD?
> 
> Mimi Jung....
> 
> Woo-HOO!










. I went to Junior high and high school with Mimi... It is still weird for me to see her on TV all the time, but I wish her all the best and believe she is doing a great job.


----------



## SeattleAl

Well congratulations to KING for making the move that all the other channels should make.


Yes, I'm talking to you, KIRO.


----------



## jameskollar

Don, you rule!!!!


Just confirming: ABC 5.1 primetime popping continous. NOT at any other time. I agrre with getting the network to fix their problem first before continuing to looking for trouble at your end.


----------



## Doug_HA

Well...I watched the KING5 news from 5-6pm. I thought it looked pretty good, although I really wish some of the local field segments were in HD. What I found amazing (not in a good way, though) was that they did a short segment on their new HD capability, with a reporter in the "HD Control Center," and the live segment "in the control room" wasn't shot with an HD camera! Talk about a mixed message.


Anyhow, I'm just glad they've stopped that dreadful 4:3 to 16:9 switching. And I'm glad that slowly but surely the Seattle stations are coming in to the HD era.


----------



## Stacked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapo007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased (about a month ago) a Sony KD-34XBR970 with the built in HD tuner, and as a result I don't pay for the HD package from Comcast.
> 
> 
> With that said I have noticed that ABC's HD feed (82.4) has a clear picture but the audio consistently stutters so bad that it isn't worth watching....
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> From what I can tell the rest of the HD feeds appear with no problems, but since I am still exploring all the Digital and HD feeds I can't be absolutely sure.
> 
> 
> So far this site has been a huge help especially Jingos post a few days ago listing the digital/HD channel lineup.



It might be your set?

I have the same tv and can't watch 4.1 because of the same problem.

I went to best buy and one of the display models did the same thing while the other display set worked fine.


Good luck


----------



## PeggyD

What I get on the QAM tuner on my 23" Sony Bravia LCD is not a popping, it's a stuttering, like half of the audio doesn't come through. I get it on all KOMO programming - network shows or local news. It does not occur on either of our 2 Sony LCD RPs or the QAM tuner Miglia TVmini HD to my Mac.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_HA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well...I watched the KING5 news from 5-6pm. I thought it looked pretty good, although I really wish some of the local field segments were in HD. What I found amazing (not in a good way, though) was that they did a short segment on their new HD capability, with a reporter in the "HD Control Center," and the live segment "in the control room" wasn't shot with an HD camera! Talk about a mixed message.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm just glad they've stopped that dreadful 4:3 to 16:9 switching. And I'm glad that slowly but surely the Seattle stations are coming in to the HD era.



As time goes on, all field cameras, towers cams and Sky King will be updated to HD. This was such an expensive project, completely new control room and audio room and audio board, that this launch was what you'd call a bare minimum. It looked great though.


----------



## Bruceko

Speaking of sound problems with ABC.

Why does Dancing With the Stars audio always sound so bad.

With the hd feed the announcers voices always seem to sound hollow or muffled on the first part of the show. I noticed it last year and this year.

Sounds the same for Ota hd and cable hd.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruceko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Why does Dancing With the Stars audio always sound so bad.
> 
> ...



To match the rest of the program?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To match the rest of the program?



Ouch!


----------



## emoney$

I wonder how long ABC New York has known about the issue? For the record....the primetime popping sound continues.


----------



## emoney$

Does anyone have a Motorola DCT3416 DVR that seems to reboot every few days?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Motorola DCT3416 DVR that seems to reboot every few days?



Do you have firmware version 12.35? If so, call Comcast and ask them to revert your firmware to 12.31. They will do that, and it will stop the unprovoked reboots.


----------



## emoney$

I'll have to check on the firmware- I mentioned to the tech that I knew there was a firmware to correct this issue and she asked if I had a receiver hooked up to the Comcast box. I said I do and she then refused to send the firmware because she said it would render the optical out port on the Comcast box useless......ummmm I'm going to call back and talk to another person!


Thanks!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll have to check on the firmware- I mentioned to the tech that I knew there was a firmware to correct this issue and she asked if I had a receiver hooked up to the Comcast box. I said I do and she then refused to send the firmware because she said it would render the optical out port on the Comcast box useless......ummmm I'm going to call back and talk to another person!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't heard of such a problem with 12.31, but there's no way for me to check it (no receiver and no optical experience). If you have an alternate way to connect your receiver, I'd think that getting rid of the reboots would make the switch worthwhile even if what the CSR said is true.


----------



## emoney$

Seems the first tech I spoke with was clueless.....I now have the 12.31 firmware. Hopefully this is more stable........My receiver still works too!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems the first tech I spoke with was clueless.....I now have the 12.31 firmware. Hopefully this is more stable........My receiver still works too!



No surprise.


It's definitely more stable. They need to fix the problem with 12.35 and give us an update, though.


Always check here first.


----------



## matt777

I have an old box, moto 6412 I think, and have never had any popping sound.

I think the music on Dancing is fabulous, and the females pros are stunning, except for the sprayed on tans


----------



## sangwpark

Well, now that King5 news is HD, so is its 10 o'clock news on KONG HD. Cool!

--

Sang


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re popping noise on KOMO-DT
> 
> 
> I have just confirmed with ABC New York that the noise bursts that occur every so often originate from their network facilities. Their engineering department is well aware of it and they are working to correct the problem. They say that they have received complaints from a number of ABC affiliates.
> 
> 
> Don



Don,


I don't know if the symptoms that you mentioned in your message were exactly what we've been encountering. For example, the sound issues were entirely throughout the episode of Lost this evening (4/18), and not sporadic.


I noticed a couple of observations:

- the sound issue was fully through Lost tonight. I noticed it clearly through the center channel. I heard it when people were speaking, as well as certain music/sound frequencies were played.


- I heard the sound issue on the majority of the HD commercials that were broadcast during Lost (e.g., the AT&T commercial, the Directv commercial), but not all. The few HD commercials that I didn't notice the problem on include the Remax commercial, the Ford commercial, or the Target commercial. Not sure if they all originated from NY, or whether all originated in DD 5.1 (the Ford commercial used the surround speakers, but not sure if it originated in DD 5.1 or was 'converted')


- I did not hear the sound issue on any of the upconverted SD commercials


- I did not hear it on the KOMO news preview towards the end of Lost


If you want a snippet of the HD stream, or a section of the DD audio, let me know.


----------



## sangwpark

RE: sound popping during LOST yesterday.


I concur. I live in Tukwila. Heard it through Comcast DVR 3412. Both with Receiver (Coax), and analog (Composite L/R). At times really bad...


--

Sang


----------



## distantmantra

So Niehaus just did a plug for FSN HD during the Mariners broadcast, mentioning how the game is available in HD on Comcast 664. Too bad the game isn't being shown on 664.


Did Dave screw up, is this one of the few non HD home games? Or are we getting screwed out of the game in HD?


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Niehaus just did a plug for FSN HD during the Mariners broadcast, mentioning how the game is available in HD on Comcast 664. Too bad the game isn't being shown on 664.
> 
> 
> Did Dave screw up, is this one of the few non HD home games? Or are we getting screwed out of the game in HD?



I've heard of some early issues with these broadcasts... a friend of mine was not getting the broadcast and I was. Not sure if it was his own problem or what, Comcast never got it sorted out for him and he got the next one, so he thought he was fine.


You could try calling them to see if they're any help, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## wareagle

There's a movie (Klute) listed in the guide, but 664 is now carrying an NHL game/fight. I thought that's what 665 was for.


----------



## jeff28

seems to be some confusion and who knows what's what. the fsn web site at http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest indicates no HD broadcast. The "Daily Wire" email they send out did say the game was in HDTV though. It not being in the guide should indicate there was no broadcast (the other one that was mastakenly not carried was in the guide), but Niehaus was apparently plugging the broadcast in HD. So... who knows? Maybe somone could ask the guys on the MDM or DirecTV board. I dunno. There's nothing to be done about it now.


----------



## brownnet

I belive the screw up on the Mariners game today may have something to do with the fact that the game was a late add to the TV schedule. Originally it was not going to be televised locally, but after the Cleveland debacle was added. My guess is that Comcast didn't add it to their switching system, so it never got put on Cable. I'm pretty sure the game made it on to at least DirecTV in HD.


----------



## Don Wilkinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> I don't know if the symptoms that you mentioned in your message were exactly what we've been encountering. For example, the sound issues were entirely throughout the episode of Lost this evening (4/18), and not sporadic.
> 
> 
> I noticed a couple of observations:
> 
> - the sound issue was fully through Lost tonight. I noticed it clearly through the center channel. I heard it when people were speaking, as well as certain music/sound frequencies were played.
> 
> 
> - I heard the sound issue on the majority of the HD commercials that were broadcast during Lost (e.g., the AT&T commercial, the Directv commercial), but not all. The few HD commercials that I didn't notice the problem on include the Remax commercial, the Ford commercial, or the Target commercial. Not sure if they all originated from NY, or whether all originated in DD 5.1 (the Ford commercial used the surround speakers, but not sure if it originated in DD 5.1 or was 'converted')
> 
> 
> - I did not hear the sound issue on any of the upconverted SD commercials
> 
> 
> - I did not hear it on the KOMO news preview towards the end of Lost
> 
> 
> If you want a snippet of the HD stream, or a section of the DD audio, let me know.



If you don't hear the problem on KOMO's local content, but only on ABC's primetime programs, it confirms that it is incoming from the network. There is little that KOMO can do other than keep complaining to ABC.


Don


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you don't hear the problem on KOMO's local content, but only on ABC's primetime programs, it confirms that it is incoming from the network. There is little that KOMO can do other than keep complaining to ABC.
> 
> 
> Don



Agreeed! Hope ypu keep complaining!!!


----------



## emoney$

agreed Don......your voice is louder than ours........keep yelling!


It's amazing that a network like ABC would let this problem persist for over a month now.


----------



## wareagle

ABC has had HD audio problems for over 3 years, so they seem to tolerate it pretty well.


----------



## SirChaos

I must say that KING news in HD is really really nice. It blows KOMO out of the water when it comes to the crispness of the in-studio shots and the graphics on the screen (Especially on weather)


One thing I noticed this morning that that KING is putting information on the 16x9 border (like the time) on the morning broadcast of the news. They are taking advantage of the added "real estate" on the screen. Nice touch.


I'm a bigger fan of KOMO news, but now sadly to say, KING has taken the lead in HD Local News and I'm hoping KOMO will try to catch back up, otherwise I may switch...










My .02


-Chase


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirChaos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I must say that KING news in HD is really really nice. It blows KOMO out of the water when it comes to the crispness of the in-studio shots and the graphics on the screen (Especially on weather)



I don't really find one better than the other (I FF through the weather), but it is nice that King got rid of the switching. But it is nice that this happened about the same time that NBC went to HD. I prefer KOMO too, but their news bug keeps me from watching it.


I thought I heard a King anchor claim they were new in HD and the first in HD. That seems sort of odd since King and Komo have been in HD for years.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't really find one better than the other (I FF through the weather), but it is nice that King got rid of the switching. But it is nice that this happened about the same time that NBC went to HD. I prefer KOMO too, but their news bug keeps me from watching it.
> 
> 
> I thought I heard a King anchor claim they were new in HD and the first in HD. That seems sort of odd since King and Komo have been in HD for years.



Karyk, please read back though recent posts on this and the OTA threads. KOMO does 16x9 SD and has never done any HD. KING used to do some HD studio cameras (those without graphics) which accounted for the switching between 16x9 and 4x3. Now, much of KING's news is real HD. All four stations doing local news broadcast in "HD" on their digital channels. But, KIRO and KCPQ are 100% 4x3 SD upconverts. KOMO is largely 16x9 SD upconverted to 720p on the digital channel. And, now, KING is mostly real HD.


The difference is the same one you see on some sports events. Fox does regular season baseball in 16x9 SD. The All-Star game and playoffs are done in HD. In golf, the hand-held cameras on many HD events are 16x9 SD. When cutting between the HD and 16x9 SD cameras, the quality difference is quite clear.


(Actually, Fox is doing some regular season games in HD this year, including NY-Boston today. The cameras look HD, but the graphics don't.)


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I heard a King anchor claim they were new in HD and the first in HD. That seems sort of odd since King and Komo have been in HD for years.



Didn't a guy from KOMO confirm that they are not in HD? 480p 16x9


edit: I'm slow...


----------



## Stacked

Update


I took my Sony KD34XBR970 back to the retailer. It had the same problem with the OTA signal 4.1 in the store, when tested. They had two more brought out and tested. There was the same problem with those sets. I'm now shopping for a new hdtv.


If you recieve an ota signal in the Seattle area, I would not recemened the Sony KD34XBR970 HDTV. there is a problem with the tuner and that signal!


Good luck


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Karyk, please read back though recent posts on this and the OTA threads. KOMO does 16x9 SD and has never done any HD. KING used to do some HD studio cameras (those without graphics) which accounted for the switching between 16x9 and 4x3. Now, much of KING's news is real HD. All four stations doing local news broadcast in "HD" on their digital channels. But, KIRO and KCPQ are 100% 4x3 SD upconverts. KOMO is largely 16x9 SD upconverted to 720p on the digital channel. And, now, KING is mostly real HD.
> 
> 
> The difference is the same one you see on some sports events. Fox does regular season baseball in 16x9 SD. The All-Star game and playoffs are done in HD. In golf, the hand-held cameras on many HD events are 16x9 SD. When cutting between the HD and 16x9 SD cameras, the quality difference is quite clear..)



KOMO studio shots are HD, and have been for years. And their 16:9 SD is much better than the stretched SD that KING still uses at times. Yes I knew why they switched back and forth--it was a joke. I do prefer KING framing the 4:3 material--that is better. But other than that, I don't see a major advantage of King over Komo or Komo over King.


Not sure why you're bringing up sport events. I also FF through sports (if I make it that far), but I think most highlights are SD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't a guy from KOMO confirm that they are not in HD? 480p 16x9
> 
> 
> edit: I'm slow...



I'm pretty sure that's just their remote shots--we've known that for years.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...but I think most [sports] highlights are SD.



I wonder why that is. ESPN is able to do a pretty nice job of showing the HD highlights when they're available. Maybe one of the people from the TV stations can answer. If ESPN can get them, they must be out there for use.... Hmmm.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO studio shots are HD, and have been for years. And their 16:9 SD is much better than the stretched SD that KING still uses at times. Yes I knew why they switched back and forth--it was a joke. I do prefer KING framing the 4:3 material--that is better. But other than that, I don't see a major advantage of King over Komo or Komo over King.
> 
> 
> Not sure why you're bringing up sport events. I also FF through sports (if I make it that far), but I think most highlights are SD.



Karyk, your beliefs about what KOMO does are simply incorrect. KOMO's studio shots are not HD and never have been. They are 16x9 SD. Everything on KOMO's newscasts is SD, although most of it is 16x9. Whether you think it looks as good as the genuine HD on KING is a matter of personal preference. But, what is being transmitted is an issue of fact, not preference. Here is what KOMO says it is doing:


----

_Here's what we do at KOMO 4. We create all of our elements in wide-screen digital, which is not HD, but is much better than traditional analog television. We upconvert and broadcast all of those elements in HD. The end product is such a stunning improvement that many of the manufacturers of pure HD equipment haven't found a market for their HD products, yet, because HD is still relatively expensive.


Our studio cameras are HD cameras, but our switcher is not, therefore we use the widescreen digital output of our cameras for News. KING 5 has the same situation, but chooses to switch to native HD when only the studio camera is on the air (no name keys or graphics). That's why the signal keeps switching from upconverted 4x3 shots to widescreen HD. We did something similar when we first began broadcasting in HD, but decided that the quality difference was so slight compared to the jarring effect of switching between 4x3 and 16x9.


Creating TV in HD still takes about 4 times the amount of storage space for gathering field video or editing. Compression schemes are improving, and we probably won't go to HD field production and editing for approximately 5 years. Our next step will be to gather more of our news on computer chips and ingest it directly to servers for editing and playback.


KOMO 4 has worked hard to put a high quality widescreen product on the air that you can enjoy in HD, but it will still be a few years before it is HD from end to end.



Thanks,


Don LaCombe

Director of Operations

KOMO 4, Seattle_ -----


I mentioned sports as a point of comparison. I was not refering to sports highlights on newscasts, which are all SD because no one in this market has HD field equipment or video servers for news. Rather, some network sports telecasts are done in 16x9 SD, which is not nearly as good looking as HD. If you watch an NBC golf telecast, you will see a mixture of real HD and 16x9 SD hand-held cameras. It is very easy to spot the SD cameras. Today's Legends of Golf telecast on KIRO is all 16x9 SD. It's better than a stretched picture. But, it's not HD.


KOMO deserves a great deal of credit for doing news in 16x9 since the late 1990s. KING's old approach was hard to watch. But, they have clearly moved ahead of KOMO with a great deal of real HD content and most local field video in 16x9 SD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder why that is. ESPN is able to do a pretty nice job of showing the HD highlights when they're available. Maybe one of the people from the TV stations can answer. If ESPN can get them, they must be out there for use.... Hmmm.



I don't know--but look at the issues Ch 11 had showing reruns or Star Trek in HD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our studio cameras are HD cameras, but our switcher is not, therefore we use the widescreen digital output of our cameras for News..



I'd missed this, but had heard their studio cameras were HD.


I've always said that HD doesn't matter that much on closeups in the context of football broadcasts. That when they say zoom in on a player's helmet, HD doesn't offer that great of an advantage over SD (unless you really do want to see the blades of grass too). It's mainly the wider shots where SD really sucks. I guess this demonstrates that.


Sort of surprising KOMO didn't get HD switchers when the moved into the new complex. I wonder if the end of the dot-com boom was realized and they downgraded the purchase, or if that's what they always intended.


----------



## Mike777

Don't confuse "SD" with 480P. Some people think they are the same thing, but this isn't true. 480P (DVD) is much better than average SD TV.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't confuse "SD" with 480P. Some people think they are the same thing, but this isn't true. 480P (DVD) is much better than average SD TV.



As I recall, Fox tried to get people to think 480p was the same as HD.










But you're right, I was sloppy referring to 16:9 SD.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO studio shots are HD, and have been for years. And their 16:9 SD is much better than the stretched SD that KING still uses at times. Yes I knew why they switched back and forth--it was a joke. I do prefer KING framing the 4:3 material--that is better. But other than that, I don't see a major advantage of King over Komo or Komo over King. Not sure why you're bringing up sport events. I also FF through sports (if I make it that far), but I think most highlights are SD.



I believe KOMO's studio cameras are all HD. The images are downconverted to SD, then go through their SD switcher, then are upconverted to HD. the lack of an HD switcher means KOMO's local news is upconverted HD.


----------



## pastiche

I realized this weekend I haven't updated the QAM list in quite some time. Since people have been talking about the PSIP mappings quite a bit, I've gone ahead and added those to the list. (I can't vouch for their accuracy, and have only pieced them together from postings here, since my receiver is not PSIP-over-QAM capable.) Things were getting a bit difficult to read as plain text, so I have formatted and PDFed it this time. The only actual content change was deletion of 74-2.


----------



## SeattleAl

From http://televisionbroadcast.com/artic...icle_916.shtml 

_The History Of HD News


May 1999: Seattle's KOMO airs what it called the first local daily news in the world to broadcast in HDTV.

June 1999: KOMO rival KING in Seattle starts its HD newscast.


By 2001: KOMO was using full-motion HD news graphics and KING was working with a new HD weather center.


January 2001: WRAL in Raleigh, NC began broadcasting all of its newscasts in HD. WRAL was the first station in the nation to broadcast digitally on July 23, 1996.


The difference between these stations is that most of KOMO's and KING's ENG video was shot in SD widescreen, while WRAL's ENG footage is all HD._


KING can say all they want, but KOMO gets credit for being the first daily HDTV news broadcast in the nation. KING was a month later. Neither use full time HD footage like WRAL, and still don't.


After all these years of watching KOMO news on channel 104, I see no reason to change that habit just because KING has fixed their switching problem. However, I now no longer have to switch away from KING automatically if I tuned to them, either.


Since I am a Nielson family for the first week of May (sweeps!), what channel I watch does matter.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't confuse "SD" with 480P. Some people think they are the same thing, but this isn't true. 480P (DVD) is much better than average SD TV.



480P is still SD. SD simply refers to lower (non HD) resolutions (640x480, 704x480). It does not necessarily mean bad quality.

Especially 704x480 (widescreen SD) can look pretty good, mainly on DVDs but also on certain TV programs. But it's still SD


----------



## newlinux

Does anybody know when comcast in the seattle area is planning to go all digital?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From http://televisionbroadcast.com/artic...icle_916.shtml
> 
> _The History Of HD News
> 
> 
> May 1999: Seattle's KOMO airs what it called the first local daily news in the world to broadcast in HDTV.
> 
> June 1999: KOMO rival KING in Seattle starts its HD newscast.
> 
> 
> By 2001: KOMO was using full-motion HD news graphics and KING was working with a new HD weather center.
> 
> 
> January 2001: WRAL in Raleigh, NC began broadcasting all of its newscasts in HD. WRAL was the first station in the nation to broadcast digitally on July 23, 1996.
> 
> 
> The difference between these stations is that most of KOMO's and KING's ENG video was shot in SD widescreen, while WRAL's ENG footage is all HD._
> 
> 
> KING can say all they want, but KOMO gets credit for being the first daily HDTV news broadcast in the nation. KING was a month later. Neither use full time HD footage like WRAL, and still don't.
> 
> 
> After all these years of watching KOMO news on channel 104, I see no reason to change that habit just because KING has fixed their switching problem. However, I now no longer have to switch away from KING automatically if I tuned to them, either.
> 
> 
> Since I am a Nielson family for the first week of May (sweeps!), what channel I watch does matter.



One of the downsides of the Internet is that bad information never goes away. The linked article is simply wrong. As noted (and quoted) earlier in this thread, KOMO does not do HD news and never has. KOMO does wide screen SD. Until last week, KING did a limited amount of real HD on some studio camera shots and that was it. KING has now added substantial amounts of actual HD content along with 16x9 SD field material. The difference on KING is significantly more than fixing "a switching problem".


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Wilkinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KOMO's John F. reports that he "...has checked our Dolby DP-569 audio encoder and it shows no errors. It also shows all audio peaking at less than -0.1 dBFS, that is, all audio channel LEDs are either green or yellow (yellow meaning the audio level is less than -60 dBFS); if they were red we'd definitely be clipping audio. Of course, that would be heard as distortion, not popping. We have a Linear Acoustic OctiMax 5.1 audio processor ahead of the Dolby encoder. The OctiMax was installed to level our unprocessed digital audio to eliminate the loudness and level issues we had.



So your audio encoding is *supposed* to be ok, but that doesn't mean it is. Why not just listen to the audio you're getting from ABC and see if the pops are there? If they're not, you know KOMO is adding them, if they are, you know it's ABC's fault.



> Quote:
> Even though the Dolby AC-3 standard specifies 640 kb/s as the highest transport rate, ATSC specifies 384 kb/s. That is the rate we use."



That's not the case. A/53d section 5.1 states the the bitrate of the main audio service is limited to 448 kb/s, not 384. In fact, KCPQ broadcasts 448 kb/s audio for at least some of their HD content (24).


----------



## SEA-Flyer

Are the clear QAM channels (such as the HD locals) available if you have a QAM tuner, but only subscribe to the basic analog package? Does anyone know if these are available because of the must carry provisions.


The reason why I'm asking is that my condo dues include analog basic cable. I currently pay extra to subscribe to the digital classic tier, but the only channels I use are the ones available on analog, and the HD locals. I'm wondering if I can go to the cheaper package.


Thanks


----------



## arf1410

Analog basic cable DOES include the local HD Channels. I think it is because Comcast is required to provide them, but do not know for sure...


----------



## coachv

I play basketball in the mornings with a regional rep. for Comcast and he told me this morning that they will soon launching a new program that will allow users to program from their computer and that users with phone service will have caller id on their tv screen. I read that CNN is going HD in the fall, hope we can add that this fall.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I read that CNN is going HD in the fall, hope we can add that this fall.



That's way, way down toward the bottom of my list.


----------



## nadokid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEA-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the clear QAM channels (such as the HD locals) available if you have a QAM tuner, but only subscribe to the basic analog package? Does anyone know if these are available because of the must carry provisions.
> 
> 
> The reason why I'm asking is that my condo dues include analog basic cable. I currently pay extra to subscribe to the digital classic tier, but the only channels I use are the ones available on analog, and the HD locals. I'm wondering if I can go to the cheaper package.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had the limited cable (analog) up until yesterday and our Vizio TV with the QAM Tuner picked up all the locals in HD.


----------



## pastiche

Don and/or Kelly from KOMO,


A friend of mine recently asked me something that you guys would certainly know the answer to.










Why does KOMO no longer pass the Spanish SAP from ABC? (Either on analog -- where I know it once was -- or on digital -- where I've never seen it?)


It's apparently been missing from shows such as LOST for a while now.


Thanks for any info.


----------



## artshotwell

In watching the Democratic presidential debate tonight on MSNBC, the video kept stopping and skipping. The video would freeze momentarily, then jump, skipping a second or two of video. This is on my Comcast STB. I went to an analog tv, with no box, and the video there was smooth as television should be. Does anyone have any idea what's going on? And, how to fix it? This jumpy video is a pain in the butt.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In watching the Democratic presidential debate tonight on MSNBC, the video kept stopping and skipping. The video would freeze momentarily, then jump, skipping a second or two of video. This is on my Comcast STB. I went to an analog tv, with no box, and the video there was smooth as television should be. Does anyone have any idea what's going on? And, how to fix it? This jumpy video is a pain in the butt.



On a 34xx? I've seen it. All I do is change channels and then go back. Skipping gone. Seems to happen when most when coming out of a menu such as MyDVR.


----------



## brente

I watched Lost today from the 10pm airing last night and I didn't notice the sound issues that have plagued KOMO. In the past, it was very evident that the problem existed, but I didn't notice it at all during the broadcast.


Don - did they fix something?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In watching the Democratic presidential debate tonight on MSNBC, the video kept stopping and skipping. The video would freeze momentarily, then jump, skipping a second or two of video. This is on my Comcast STB. I went to an analog tv, with no box, and the video there was smooth as television should be. Does anyone have any idea what's going on? And, how to fix it? This jumpy video is a pain in the butt.



A Karl Rove conspiracy? Well, I think not (this time). I've found that watching non-HD video (either recorded or live) immediately after being tuned to an HD channel can result in this periodic freezing. I'm not sure if it always happens or if it's only brought on this way, but I've gotten in the habit of tuning to an intermediate non-HD channel before settling in for a long non-HD viewing session.


----------



## Tuan

Is it just me or is Comcast encrypting the local QAM channels? I was unable to watch American Idol yesterday and Smallville is encrypted today. Strangely I was able to watch Lost yesterday without any problems. I checked with both my QAM tuners, Samsung HT260F and the one built into my Toshiba TV :-\\


I live in Bellingham.


----------



## newlinux

local QAM still working fine for me in Everett (I've only checked FOX and CBS)


----------



## day2z

Well ... I figured that this would happen, one day. After 2+ blissful years of receiving channels 93-XX, 94-XX, 100-XX, and 101-XX, my LG box is now telling me that they're "scrambled." It was a very nice ride while it lasted.


Anyone else notice this, or is it just me?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a 34xx? I've seen it. All I do is change channels and then go back. Skipping gone. Seems to happen when most when coming out of a menu such as MyDVR.



Thanks. I'll try that next time I see it.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *day2z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well ... I figured that this would happen, one day. After 2+ blissful years of receiving channels 93-XX, 94-XX, 100-XX, and 101-XX, my LG box is now telling me that they're "scrambled." It was a very nice ride while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice this, or is it just me?



Seem to be gone for me too! They may have just moved them, but I don't think so.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> local QAM still working fine for me in Everett (I've only checked FOX and CBS)



Yes, local QAM is still fine in the Lake City area, but it does seem that all the On Demand channels are M.I.A. on Comcast. Using a Samsung STB as well as my FusionHDTV card and can't find anything in the 93.x, 94.x, 100.x and 101.x range. PS, yes I rescanned...the channels were not moved.


----------



## emoney$




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Lost today from the 10pm airing last night and I didn't notice the sound issues that have plagued KOMO. In the past, it was very evident that the problem existed, but I didn't notice it at all during the broadcast.
> 
> 
> Don - did they fix something?



I agree....the issue now appears to be fixed!







i wonder what the resolution was?


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don and/or Kelly from KOMO,
> 
> 
> A friend of mine recently asked me something that you guys would certainly know the answer to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does KOMO no longer pass the Spanish SAP from ABC? (Either on analog -- where I know it once was -- or on digital -- where I've never seen it?)
> 
> 
> It's apparently been missing from shows such as LOST for a while now.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info.



Also, why isn't KOMO airing Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy! in HD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, why isn't KOMO airing Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy! in HD?



Probably because they are provided only in 1080i format, and KOMO doesn't have the equipment to convert them to 720p.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, why isn't KOMO airing Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy! in HD?



Possibly because they don't have the means to store blocks of syndicated shows in HD:
http://www.tvpredictions.com/gamehd091106.htm


----------



## plateauman

As an update to some posts made a month or so ago... I have had an new QAM Tuner installed in my JVC 32" LCD.


Network HD channels are once again being picked up by my built in digital tuner







Was told updated software in the new JVC Tuner will prevent the problem that caused it to go bad in the first place. (some sort of electronic pulse that came from Comcast.)


Also, the HD Networks are now at the expected locations of 4.1 ABC, 5.1 NBC etc etc....


Oddly though, I used to be able to pick up programs that my neighbors may have ordered via OnDemand on channels 93.1 to 101.1 and these channels appear to now be blank, not sure if Comcast has changed their system to prevent me from picking up these signals.... it was kind of a weird loophole to begin with...

Anyway, glad to have my HD network stations back.


Oops, just noticed that others had posted today regarding the missing OnDemand stations as well, guess this isn't isolated to my Tuner.. hmmm


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably because they are provided only in 1080i format, and KOMO doesn't have the equipment to convert them to 720p.



Both 1080i and 720P are stored in the exact same HD format. If they needed to do conversion, I'm sure it could be done on-the-fly, instantly during the broadcast. This is exactly the same thing your 1080i TV does when showing 720P, or the other way around.


What I heard the problem is they have a program which allows them to add their local commercials to the show before it is broadcast. This program is only SD, so Jeopardy gets converted during this process. This is what they don't want to spend money on right now.


----------



## pastiche

- Deleted the OnDemand streams (now encrypted)

- Added the Comcast Central barkers to 120-X


----------



## Weil

South King County C-SPAN, CNN, etc the digitized analogs were off this morning 7-8 AM while the analogs were ok. Now everything is back. sam


----------



## tballx

I'm getting tired of complaining about the lack of new HD channels on Comcast on internet forums. For some strange reason, it doesn't seem to do any good.







Does anyone have an email address of a responsive comcast employee that I can contact? I seem to remember a local marketing employee that was pretty good about replying to comments...


----------



## blueandwhiteg3

I'm in Olympia, WA and evaluating my options for HD. OTA reception here is a major challenge, due to our distance from Seattle. I need to obtain non-encrypted HD content strictly for use with a computer-based PVR, which can tune ATSC 8VSB and QAM 256.


Could somebody please catch me up on a few points?


1) Are all Comcast channels unencrypted QAM 256? (I am looking at the recently posted PDF.)


2) Are any special arrangements or plans required to get unencrypted QAM? How inexpensively can I get the basic OTA TV channels?


3) Is the variability of encryption a significant issue? I see some posts with it going on and off. Is this a really major issue, or just an occasional fluke?


4) How does the bitrate and PQ of Comcast QAM compare to the OTA broadcast?


Your response and patience is much appreciated


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of complaining about the lack of new HD channels on Comcast on internet forums. For some strange reason, it doesn't seem to do any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an email address of a responsive comcast employee that I can contact? I seem to remember a local marketing employee that was pretty good about replying to comments...




Please send an email to Steve Kipp at [email protected] and tell him that you want more hd channels. He is VP of communications.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - Deleted the OnDemand streams (now encrypted)
> 
> - Added the Comcast Central barkers to 120-X



Thanks for doing this!


Seems my 117 has disappeared from my Comcast box here in Renton. Comcast Box channel 21 is showing the City of Sea-Tac instead of City of Renton govermnemt channel. Analog channel 21 is correct. Odd.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Are all Comcast channels unencrypted QAM 256? (I am looking at the recently posted PDF.)



Of the unencrypted channels, only 96-1 & 96-2 (22-1 & 22-2) are QAM 64. The remainder are QAM 256.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2) Are any special arrangements or plans required to get unencrypted QAM? How inexpensively can I get the basic OTA TV channels?



You can receive them with limited service. (~$12 montly, depending upon your municipality.) As long as your equipment is QAM-capable, there's nothing you need to do, save for plugging-in and doing a channel scan.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3) Is the variability of encryption a significant issue? I see some posts with it going on and off. Is this a really major issue, or just an occasional fluke??



I have yet to encounter any of the unencrypted channels being encrypted, even for a short while. It may be more of a problem in other areas, however.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4) How does the bitrate and PQ of Comcast QAM compare to the OTA broadcast?



The local stations deliver their ATSC stream to Comcast via fibre. The sole difference is that the OTA stream is carried via 8VSB and the cable stream is carried via QAM. Any difference in picture quality is likely tuner-dependent.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

IEEE1394/Firewire 5c copy protection issues


5c is set to "Copy once" on NBC (105), Kong (106) , KCTS (108), as well as KSTW (111)


these are over the air must carry channels and should be set to 5c "copy freely"


ABC, CBS, and FOX are setup correctly.


can someone else confirm my findings?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IEEE1394/Firewire 5c copy protection issues
> 
> 
> 5c is set to "Copy once" on NBC (105), Kong (106) , KCTS (108), as well as KSTW (111)
> 
> 
> these are over the air must carry channels and should be set to 5c "copy freely"
> 
> 
> ABC, CBS, and FOX are setup correctly.
> 
> 
> can someone else confirm my findings?



I recorded both 24 and Heroes last night and transferred both successfully from the DVR onto my PC via firewire with video and audio. Today at least 111 has CCI set to 0x02.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please send an email to Steve Kipp at [email protected] and tell him that you want more hd channels. He is VP of communications.



So, after seeing this here, I decided to email Steve and got a reply from him today. Here's what I got:



> Quote:
> The next channel we are planning to add is National Geographic in HD. In addition, we plan to add more HD content ON DEMAND, going from 100 hours to around 200 hours. In addition, we have plans to add several more HD channels later this year and into early next year, but we aren't ready to make those public yet.
> 
> 
> Do you have any favorites that you think we should add?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IEEE1394/Firewire 5c copy protection issues
> 
> 
> 5c is set to "Copy once" on NBC (105), Kong (106) , KCTS (108), as well as KSTW (111)
> 
> 
> these are over the air must carry channels and should be set to 5c "copy freely"
> 
> 
> ABC, CBS, and FOX are setup correctly.
> 
> 
> can someone else confirm my findings?



I still have no problems viewing those stations via firewire.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The next channel we are planning to add is National Geographic in HD. In addition, we plan to add more HD content ON DEMAND, going from 100 hours to around 200 hours. In addition, we have plans to add several more HD channels later this year and into early next year, but we aren't ready to make those public yet.
> 
> 
> Do you have any favorites that you think we should add?



Food Network HD!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Food Network HD!



Sci-Fi HD.


Wouldn't mind having the tennis channel as well (DirecTV just got it). I'm guessing that's not high on the list.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, after seeing this here, I decided to email Steve and got a reply from him today. Here's what I got:



Good to hear about Nat Geo hd coming soon. Here is my list that comcast should add:



Food Network

HGTV

A&E


More people should send him email and believe me he will reply back. More emails he get the faster we get new hd channel added. So please send an email to him and let him know you want more hd channels.


I just got an email from Steve and this is his reply:


"Yes, that is true that Nat Geo is coming soon. We also are working on adding other channels as well later this year as well as adding more hours of HD programming ON DEMAND."


----------



## EZ Rider

That's awesome about Nat Geo HD. I've been wanting that for a while. A&E would be cool too.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

I hear the channels are on the move again as frequencies are being shifted due to some improvements (more HD?). They are expected to happen throughout this month and you may have to rescan for the channels.


For those getting remapped to 4.1, 5.1, etc maybe no changes are needed?


----------



## k0mb1nat

It looks like I have lost 7.1 and 13.1 overnight. 4.1 and 5.1 and 9.5 working just fine. Don't use STB... have Panny plasma with QAM tuner. I will rescan when I get a chance, but is anyone else experiencing problems?


----------



## LizzyB

I too have lost 7.1, 11.1, 13.1 and 16.1 today. They don't appear to be located elsewhere. I wish Comcast would quit with this relocation stuff. It always seems to happen on a Wednesday as well.


----------



## tap

They do it on purpose. "Your TV stopped getting all your channels? Are you

renting a STB from us? No? It must be a problem with (snicker) YOUR TV! It's not our fault (snicker). You'll need to rent a STB from Comcast for each tv you have."


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LizzyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have lost 7.1, 11.1, 13.1 and 16.1 today. They don't appear to be located elsewhere. I wish Comcast would quit with this relocation stuff. It always seems to happen on a Wednesday as well.



Same here, I missed Jericho and now Bon Jovi on American Idol. Bummer. Im scanning all the channels now. I will let you know if I find the new frequencies.


Note: There is still data be transmitted on the original frequencies. Its just all unitelligable, not even encrypted, just garbage.


----------



## guluvan

I lost 7.1, 11.1, 13.1 last night (right around midnight) (Don't know about 16.1, I don't have that mapped in my HDHomeRun). This is in Redmond, I haven't seen them moved anywhere.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guluvan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost 7.1, 11.1, 13.1 last night (right around midnight) (Don't know about 16.1, I don't have that mapped in my HDHomeRun). This is in Redmond, I haven't seen them moved anywhere.



I use the HDHomerun too, I found the channels! They are on channel 110 and 111:


KONG = 110 PID 1

CBS = 110 PID 2

Camera of seatac? = 110 PID 3

====================

Fox = 111 PID 1

CW11 = 111 PID 2


Hopefully they wont change and will get proper PSIP, right now they dont appear to have any PSIP.


-Nate


----------



## k0mb1nat

Confirmed. After the rescan, I find them at the same locations getnate12345 listed. I thought we were done with this crap when few months back Comcast moved them to what sounded like the final resting place...


----------



## cruss50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use the HDHomerun too, I found the channels! They are on channel 110 and 111:
> 
> 
> KONG = 110 PID 1
> 
> CBS = 110 PID 2
> 
> Camera of seatac? = 110 PID 3
> 
> ====================
> 
> Fox = 111 PID 1
> 
> CW11 = 111 PID 2
> 
> 
> Hopefully they wont change and will get proper PSIP, right now they dont appear to have any PSIP.
> 
> 
> -Nate



I live in Redmond and found the following:


KIRO - 110.1

KONG - 110.2

KCPQ - 111.1

KSTW - 111.2


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note: There is still data be transmitted on the original frequencies. Its just all unitelligable, not even encrypted, just garbage.



The channels and internet swapped frequencies.


I have now taken it as a way of life that everything changes but when PSIP information is passed we should not *see* these changes.


----------



## ericjut

On my side, my HDHomerun can tune the new 110 and 111 frequencies, but for some reason, MyQ and The Tube channels (96.1/96.2) are now very low (impossible to watch now), where I had no issue with them yesterday. Did anybody else having this problem?


Also, my 2 Sharp TVs (with QAM tuners) can't tune 111.1 or 111.2 at all, but have no problem tuning 96.1 and 96.2.


It's weird to see so many inconsistencies over the same broadcasting signals.


-eric


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my side, my HDHomerun can tune the new 110 and 111 frequencies, but for some reason, MyQ and The Tube channels (96.1/96.2) are now very low (impossible to watch now), where I had no issue with them yesterday. Did anybody else having this problem?
> 
> 
> Also, my 2 Sharp TVs (with QAM tuners) can't tune 111.1 or 111.2 at all, but have no problem tuning 96.1 and 96.2.
> 
> 
> It's weird to see so many inconsistencies over the same broadcasting signals.
> 
> 
> -eric



I've never been able to get Tube/MyQ with QAM (64 and 256) in my area. As of last night I was still able to get all channels without rescanning on my PC QAM tuners, so I guess they haven't moved for me yet.


----------



## blueandwhiteg3

Pastiche,


Thank you so much for the clear, helpful summary.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of the unencrypted channels, only 96-1 & 96-2 (22-1 & 22-2) are QAM 64. The remainder are QAM 256.



I was more asking about which channels are encrypted - basically what isn't available unless you want to swallow a DRM pill.


Your response does make me curious, why do they use QAM 64? It is my understanding that QAM 64 is less bandwidth-efficient, although more robust. Are those channels more likely to experience interference, or somehow more important to be received reliably?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can receive them with limited service. (~$12 montly, depending upon your municipality.) As long as your equipment is QAM-capable, there's nothing you need to do, save for plugging-in and doing a channel scan.



Sounds good. I will probably have to give them a call sometime soon. I guess that since I already have Comcast internet, that will get me the 'bundle' discount and knock the price down by $10/mo on my internet.


The only channel I'd like beyond basic is the Sci-Fi channel. I think it comes in HD? But I don't see it on the earlier PDF, so I'm not sure if it's encrypted or unavailable in HD. Anybody know?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The local stations deliver their ATSC stream to Comcast via fibre. The sole difference is that the OTA stream is carried via 8VSB and the cable stream is carried via QAM. Any difference in picture quality is likely tuner-dependent.



I thought I'd heard that rate shaping was happening in some cases. I guess this is wrong? The bitstream that comes over the cable line is the same as the bitstream that comes over the air? (Despite air interface differences, the MPEG-2 video data is the same?)


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was more asking about which channels are encrypted - basically what isn't available unless you want to swallow a DRM pill.



The channels that I post in the QAM List are unencrypted (which, I should probably update again this weekend, based upon what I'm reading here today!) Everything else, unfortunately, is encrypted. Until recently, the music channels, the OnDemand streams, and some occasional PPV were unencrypted, but now it's down to almost only what's also available analogue, with limited service.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your response does make me curious, why do they use QAM 64? It is my understanding that QAM 64 is less bandwidth-efficient, although more robust. Are those channels more likely to experience interference, or somehow more important to be received reliably?



Channel 96 is located right-smack in the middle of the FM band. The potential for interference is very high, especially on the Eastside, with several 100kW transmitters in that same band.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will probably have to give them a call sometime soon. I guess that since I already have Comcast internet, that will get me the 'bundle' discount and knock the price down by $10/mo on my internet.
> 
> 
> The only channel I'd like beyond basic is the Sci-Fi channel. I think it comes in HD? But I don't see it on the earlier PDF, so I'm not sure if it's encrypted or unavailable in HD. Anybody know?



There's quite a bit of Sci-Fi programming on Universal HD. It's not part of basic service, however, so you need Comcast equipment to decrypt it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I'd heard that rate shaping was happening in some cases. I guess this is wrong? The bitstream that comes over the cable line is the same as the bitstream that comes over the air? (Despite air interface differences, the MPEG-2 video data is the same?)



There is some rate-shaping going on on the satellite services (i.e. D*'s "HD-Lite"), but the engineers from the locals who post here have indicated that Comcast is not rate-shaping.


----------



## blueandwhiteg3

pastiche, thanks again for a very informative post. Everything makes sense and is helpful. I will look forward to seeing the updated PDF file.


It is too bad about sci-fi channel - I see what you mean, a lot of their shows are produced in HD, but they have no HD version of their channel.


Do you know why Universal HD is encrypted? I would like to at least know, if not write a brief letter to the party responsible for this decision.


As a matter of principle and practicality, I will not subscribe to a TV service that is not compatible with my choice of PVRs in full quality. As far as I know, there is no way to (legally) obtain an unencrypted MPEG-2 HD stream from the Comcast box, therefore it is effectively useless to me.


Once again, your information and quick response is great.


----------



## Cbass98

I live in Sammamish and lost CBS and FOX on Tues night as well. I was able to get CBS back on channel 110, but when I did a full scan, channel 111 never came up. And I've looked at all the other channels for FOX, but can't find it. Anyone else have any luck? Thanks.


----------



## lekanard

Pastiche said "Until recently, the music channels, the OnDemand streams, and some occasional PPV were unencrypted, but now it's down to almost only what's also available analogue, with limited service."


Hmmm. I got back from a trip April 2, and about Apr 15 noticed that there was no more On-Demand. I'm in Seattle, with Comcast basic plan, using a Panasonic with QAM. SO, did all the On-Demand that came to me on 93, 94, 100, 101 (and their sub-numbers) get encrypted?


Yours, cheerfully,

Lekanard


----------



## stoked

I just moved to Juanita Kirkland and was reading through the OTA thread, sounds like I may not be in luck for OTA. I was trying to figure out what I need for OTA channels on cable, sounds like I just need a QAM tuner and limited cable service from Comcast. I tried to find the limited cable bundle but couldn't online. I then used the online chat support and they said there isn't one available either. Is the limited package not available everywhere?


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lekanard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pastiche said "Until recently, the music channels, the OnDemand streams, and some occasional PPV were unencrypted, but now it's down to almost only what's also available analogue, with limited service."
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I got back from a trip April 2, and about Apr 15 noticed that there was no more On-Demand. I'm in Seattle, with Comcast basic plan, using a Panasonic with QAM. SO, did all the On-Demand that came to me on 93, 94, 100, 101 (and their sub-numbers) get encrypted?
> 
> 
> Yours, cheerfully,
> 
> Lekanard



It looks that way. I see the same thing.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just moved to Juanita Kirkland and was reading through the OTA thread, sounds like I may not be in luck for OTA. I was trying to figure out what I need for OTA channels on cable, sounds like I just need a QAM tuner and limited cable service from Comcast. I tried to find the limited cable bundle but couldn't online. I then used the online chat support and they said there isn't one available either. Is the limited package not available everywhere?



It should be available there, but their cust svc reps never seem to know about it, or they intentionally upsell to something more.


----------



## wareagle

Limited Cable:


My Bellevue cable bill breaks out charges as follows --

Basic Cable ($49.25) includes Limited Cable ($13.15) and Expanded Cable ($36.10). Also, comcast.com shows a channel lineup for Limited Cable. You should be able to get it in Juanita.


----------



## zyland

I believe that they have to offer a "lifeline" or "limited basic" plan but there doesn't seem to be any requirement that they tell you about it.


There's a website you should read http://www.kingcounty.gov/business/oirm/cable.aspx 



The King County Office of Cable Communications (OCC) was established in 1986 to negotiate, monitor, and enforce the rules set forth in the cable television franchises held by cable TV companies operating in unincorporated King County (outside city limits).


----------



## Verick

Hmm, I'm over in Issaquah and I still can't pick up cbs, fox, cw, or kong on my kworld atsc 115 qam tuner. Is anyone else still experiencing problems finding these channels?


----------



## stoked

I had to call their sales line in order to get the Limited package. It was 13$/mos. Sneaky, they don't list it on their website.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to call their sales line in order to get the Limited package. It was 13$/mos. Sneaky, they don't list it on their website.



Their "limited cable" package was supposedly a big win for consumers years ago. It supposedly offered a cheap option for people to get cable TV. Too bad it sucks. Sure it offers all the OTA channels. But no CNN. No ESPN. No FSN. What you get is the locals, some CSPAN and some home shopping stuff. In other words nothing! With QAM HD, finally you can get something out of it, but it still sucks. This wasn't a compromise. It was robbery, especially for something that is almost a monopoly.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Limited Cable:
> 
> My Bellevue cable bill breaks out charges as follows --
> 
> Basic Cable ($49.25) includes Limited Cable ($13.15) and Expanded Cable ($36.10). Also, comcast.com shows a channel lineup for Limited Cable.



Just in case Comcast is listening... as they shift to all-digital, Basic cable takes on a new meaning. IMHO, they are on a path to lose a primary benefits over satellite and FIOS (no cable box required for Basic cable).


For example, I have 2 analog cable capable sets and 2 QAM capable sets, and one 6412 DVR. I subscribe to the Platinum service - Basic + Digtial + all movie channels. On the analog sets, I get all the Basic cable channels - with no extra equipment or costs. On the QAM sets, I get only 'Limited' channels (unencrypted QAM).


To get the same channels as the analog sets, I need to more cable boxes (free now, eventually $5/month). By the time I shift to all digital sets, I'll have to pony up $20/month more for the same capability as I have now with my analog sets.


Seems like a significant rate increase to me. Is anyone else concerned about this, or am I just being a broken record?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> J
> 
> ...
> 
> To get the same channels as the analog sets, I need to more cable boxes (free now, eventually $5/month).
> 
> ...



After the 12-month free period, will there only be a $5/month charge for the DCT700, or will there also be a charge for an additional digital outlet? I might keep my "free" box if it's only $5, since it allows access to all the non-HD features, including premiums.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their "limited cable" package was supposedly a big win for consumers years ago. It supposedly offered a cheap option for people to get cable TV. Too bad it sucks. Sure it offers all the OTA channels. But no CNN. No ESPN. No FSN. What you get is the locals, some CSPAN and some home shopping stuff. In other words nothing! With QAM HD, finally you can get something out of it, but it still sucks. This wasn't a compromise. It was robbery, especially for something that is almost a monopoly.



I guess it depends what you're looking for. I thought that $45 or so when I had expanded basic was highway robbery, since 99.9% of what I watched was on the local broadcast stations. $12 or so for good reception of the locals is, to me, a really fair deal. I've been happy with limited basic for a very long time.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channels that I post in the QAM List are unencrypted (which, I should probably update again this weekend, based upon what I'm reading here today!)



I'm going to hold-off on doing this for now. Where I live, no channel moves similar to what have been described as happening on the Eastside have happened yet. The only oddity I've noticed is that a single channel of MusicChoice is running unencrypted (Pop Latino on 119-54). I'll update after things have been updated systemwide.


----------



## mwnorman

Am I the only one that has continuous problems with the crappy cable boxes Comcast uses for HD/DVR? I am on my second 3412 - both have experienced the same problems.


Since subscribing to the service in October 2006 I've experienced the following...


Stop action motion on SD channels - I have to quickly pause then play to stop it.

Audio just stops working - I have to turn the box off and then back on to have audio again.

No response to channel changes and then it responds by changing several at a time.

No response in guide mode when changing pages then quickly pages through.

DVR mode - I press fast forward and it doesn't immediately respond. Then it slowly responds. It builds the on-screen display slowly but in the mean time the box will not respond to any input. Many times I've pressed fast forward twice and lost control. The box just kept forwarding until the show ended but never responded to play mode. Slow response is an always issue though. Sometimes I can it to respond halfway through a show only to HOPE I can go back without it arriving back at the beginning when it decides to respond again.


I am close to going back to dish - these issues never occurred on their service. But I can't get all the locals in HD.


UG! I'm tired of calling Comcast and having a reboot and software reinstalled. Is there anything anyone can recommend?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that has continuous problems with the crappy cable boxes Comcast uses for HD/DVR? I am on my second 3412 - both have experienced the same problems.



I no longer have any problems with a comcast DVR.


After I cancelled my comcast service and sent that POS back to them! When it corrupted the recording stage 17 of last year's Tour de France, that was the final straw.


You can thank the encryption and cablecard for giving them a monopoly. Why should they care if their DVR is crap? No one can produce a DVR unless comcast lets them. If anyone starts to compete with what they want to rent you, they can just flick a switch and kill the product.


----------



## drew00001

I saw that Comcast is adding Nat Geo HD on the previous page. Does anyone have an ETA?


----------



## Ivan H.

On Friday I went through the pain-staking task of going through the QAM frequencies to fix Comcast's reshuffling (frustratingly they didn't have PSIP's for a lot of channels, requiring manual checking of the feeds) so that my HD-HomeRun/MCE would work correctly. I finally had it working after about an hour and a half.


This evening, I've once again noticed that CW and Q-Fox were shifted again. I've gone through nearly every frequency but all I can find are their analog versions - not the HD versions.


Has anyone else encountered this? Did anyone find the HD feed for CW and/or Q?


I live in Sammamish, if it matters.



Ivan


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVR mode - I press fast forward and it doesn't immediately respond. Then it slowly responds. It builds the on-screen display slowly but in the mean time the box will not respond to any input. Many times I've pressed fast forward twice and lost control. The box just kept forwarding until the show ended but never responded to play mode. Slow response is an always issue though.



Yup, that's been an issue forever. Watch the front of the DVR, if you don't see the yellow light flash then it hasn't registered the remote signal. Unfortunately, you can't tell what this means, whether it's just a delay in response or the signal was not received. It's some sorta stupidity with the software's processing priorities or sumpthin like that. Sure do miss Dish, but can't receive satellite in this location. Sigh...


----------



## cruss50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ivan H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This evening, I've once again noticed that CW and Q-Fox were shifted again. I've gone through nearly every frequency but all I can find are their analog versions - not the HD versions.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Did anyone find the HD feed for CW and/or Q?
> 
> 
> I live in Sammamish, if it matters.



I live in Redmond, and I found Q13 on 111.1 and CW11 on 111.2.


----------



## cruss50

I recently heard that all Mariners home games are available on FSN-HD. I don't have the Comcast box, but I do have a QAM tuner. I have the analog FSN as part of my cable package, so it seems like FSN-HD should be available as well. Does anyone know of an open QAM channel for FSN-HD?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After the 12-month free period, will there only be a $5/month charge for the DCT700, or will there also be a charge for an additional digital outlet? I might keep my "free" box if it's only $5, since it allows access to all the non-HD features, including premiums.



AFAIK, there is no specific charge for a digital outlet - but you have to rent a digital capable box from them - either a DCT700 which has only analog outputs (I think this is currently the free one) or an all digital box with digital outputs for HD receivers/monitors.


One of the DCT700 datasheet benefits is 'combats analog piracy'. So, from that I guess that we will now pay Comcast to help combat piracy.... They have to encrypt QAM to keep all those cable-modem-only customers from pirating the digital signal.


----------



## uwsherm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruss50* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently heard that all Mariners home games are available on FSN-HD. I don't have the Comcast box, but I do have a QAM tuner. I have the analog FSN as part of my cable package, so it seems like FSN-HD should be available as well. Does anyone know of an open QAM channel for FSN-HD?



It's encrypted - part of the "digital classic" package. You need a Comcast box or CableCard.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, that's been an issue forever. Watch the front of the DVR, if you don't see the yellow light flash then it hasn't registered the remote signal. Unfortunately, you can't tell what this means, whether it's just a delay in response or the signal was not received. It's some sorta stupidity with the software's processing priorities or sumpthin like that. Sure do miss Dish, but can't receive satellite in this location. Sigh...



Could also be the remote. I've switched to RF from my MX850 with flashers to individually control 2 6412's and 1 3412. No longer have any problems with repsonsiveness, even during FF and REW. YMMV.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could also be the remote. I've switched to RF from my MX850 with flashers to individually control 2 6412's and 1 3412. No longer have any problems with repsonsiveness, even during FF and REW. YMMV.



I don't see how it could be the remote in the situation where the box clearly has received the signal (as evidenced by the light coming on and the commands being queued).


----------



## Ivan H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruss50* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Redmond, and I found Q13 on 111.1 and CW11 on 111.2.



Hm. You're right. Not sure how I didn't find that myself. Thanks a lot!


(Really wish that Comcast would stop doing this...)


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see how it could be the remote in the situation where the box clearly has received the signal (as evidenced by the light coming on and the commands being queued).



Didn't say I had an explanation, just an observation. I used to get run away FF but not any more. Only using flashers now, no IR from the remote at all. I even have a 30 sec and a 2 minute skip macro that first FF (up to FF3) the DVR and after a wait period sends out a play command. Works like a champ.


One thing though, I have never asked for downgrading the SW version on my 3412 so that could be the difference. Don't notice the reported reboots but the DVR is in a rack in another room so I may be missing those. So far it (and the other two 6412s) have recorded everthing I've asked for in its entirety.


Anyway, that's my observation and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> One thing though, I have never asked for downgrading the SW version on my 3412 so that could be the difference. Don't notice the reported reboots but the DVR is in a rack in another room so I may be missing those. So far it (and the other two 6412s) have recorded everthing I've asked for in its entirety.
> 
> ...




That's very interesting. During the brief period that I had the 12.35 firmware with my 3412 I noticed that the FF behaved much better, so perhaps that's a big factor. Unfortunately, the reboot bit me very soon thereafter, and even quicker with the 3416, so I've been using 12.31. I think you'd notice if you had the reboot problem, since it seemed to be triggered by transport activities while viewing recordings, especially if there was another recording in progress.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. During the brief period that I had the 12.35 firmware with my 3412 I noticed that the FF behaved much better, so perhaps that's a big factor. Unfortunately, the reboot bit me very soon thereafter, and even quicker with the 3416, so I've been using 12.31. I think you'd notice if you had the reboot problem, since it seemed to be triggered by transport activities while viewing recordings, especially if there was another recording in progress.



Even more interesting. Got curious and checked the software version on my 3412. It's 12.31! All I can say is the transport buttons work great for me.


Also, I helped my Mom and Dad set up a new HD TV and a 3416 DVR. Bought them a MX850 remote and they are using the IR out on the remote. It's all they use not, not the Comcast remote. I've heard no complaints and believe me, I would have. After all, that's what sons are there for, to fix their parents tech stuff.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even more interesting. Got curious and checked the software version on my 3412. It's 12.31! All I can say is the transport buttons work great for me.
> 
> 
> Also, I helped my Mom and Dad set up a new HD TV and a 3416 DVR. Bought them a MX850 remote and they are using the IR out on the remote. It's all they use not, not the Comcast remote. I've heard no complaints and believe me, I would have. After all, that's what sons are there for, to fix their parents tech stuff.



Really strange. When I first got the 3412 it took about a week for it to start rebooting, but the 3416 did it several times the first day. We should do a survey of the users here.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Just in case some of you Tivo S3 owners haven't heard, there is a thread going on how to activate the external eSATA port on them. People are adding up to 1 TB drives successfully. See

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=350491


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I saw another thread on Tivo.com that mentioned


"mailing this weekend from Comcast with an offer for up to 2 additional cable boxes for free for the next 12 months for existing digital cable subscribers."


Has anyone seen this locally? Thanks


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw another thread on Tivo.com that mentioned
> 
> 
> "mailing this weekend from Comcast with an offer for up to 2 additional cable boxes for free for the next 12 months for existing digital cable subscribers."
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this locally? Thanks



This is available in Seattle. Be aware that the boxes are pretty simplistic. They are not HD boxes. I think they might have a regular composite video out (no S-video, component or HDMI.) Many people will simply connect to the antenna on their TV and tune to channel 3. That being said, it isn't a bad deal. You get a nice universal remote. You get OnDemand, which has many free showings. And you get the channel guide. For anyone with a non-HDTV, I say go for it. Even people without any digital service can get this deal.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is available in Seattle. Be aware that the boxes are pretty simplistic. They are not HD boxes. I think they might have a regular composite video out (no S-video, component or HDMI.) Many people will simply connect to the antenna on their TV and tune to channel 3. That being said, it isn't a bad deal. You get a nice universal remote. You get OnDemand, which has many free showings. And you get the channel guide. For anyone with a non-HDTV, I say go for it. Even people without any digital service can get this deal.



RF and composite (they are motorola DCT700s). Works good for my non-HDTVs and the mail it right to you for free. Just call and request, then a call to them after you have connected them and you are ready to go.


Worth it for me. We'll see how I feel when I have to pay


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "mailing this weekend from Comcast with an offer for up to 2 additional cable boxes for free for the next 12 months for existing digital cable subscribers."



After 1 July, Comcast (and all of the other major MSOs, not sure if there was an exemption for rural and small providers, as is sometimes the case) can deploy only set-tops with CableCARD functionality. The mandate for this was that the encryption device and that the tuning device must be separate.


This deal (and similar) is Comcast (and the other MSOs) getting their current stockpile out into the field before they become very expensive paperweights.


There've been a few good articles (heavily weighted from the MSO's side) in MultiChannel, but here's a fairly good article from CNET:

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9710918-1.html


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just in case some of you Tivo S3 owners haven't heard, there is a thread going on how to activate the external eSATA port on them. People are adding up to 1 TB drives successfully.



Anyone willing to try on a Comcast DVR?


----------



## blueandwhiteg3

I'm curious what channels are encrypted via FireWire out with a Comcast HD tuner box? Is Universal HD encrypted?


Or, perhaps a more useful, concise way to put it would be... how does the availability on unencrypted content differ between tuning QAM and using FireWire?


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious what channels are encrypted via FireWire out with a Comcast HD tuner box? Is Universal HD encrypted?
> 
> 
> Or, perhaps a more useful, concise way to put it would be... how does the availability on unencrypted content differ between tuning QAM and using FireWire?



Everything is encrypted except what you could get over the air for free. And even that is often encrypted too! Comcast will turn on 5C for the local channels every so often, just to piss their customers off. The firewire output is only there because the FCC required it, and Comcast does their best to make it as useless as possible.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't say I had an explanation, just an observation. I used to get run away FF but not any more. Only using flashers now, no IR from the remote at all.



Not sure what you mean by flashers - ?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by flashers - ?



If you have an RF remote and IR equipment (or if you are using an IR repeater system), you need an RF receiver to translate the RF signal to IR, and the flashers send the IR signal to the equipment.


----------



## Tac-Elf

While this forum has always been a good resource to figure out which clear QAM channels are available, it is still pretty hard to search for the whole up-to-date list. That said, I've created a google doc spreadsheet to help us all keep track of the latest channel information, keyed by zip code. Right now, it's only got the last 4 channels I've had to remap, but I see this expanding as more people across our area chip in.


The spreadsheet has of two parts: The channel list, and a sheet to track equivilent zip codes. The latter was just an idea I had, and I haven't put any actual functionality like lookups into it yet. As always, I'm open to suggestions.


If anyone would like to participate as a contributor or just as a viewer, please send mail to [email protected] . Please specify which level of functionality you would like.


Contributor Rules:
Accuracy is the key, so test your settings before posting them

Keep the last changed date accurate so we can re-use rows

Under no circumstances will I tolerate malicious use. I will get the authorities involved


----------



## jhachey

The Mariners - Yankees game is on ESPN-HD tonight. Unfortunately, Channel 11 has the local broadcast rights for tonight's game and I assume that they will enforce a black-out of ESPN and then carry the game in SD. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw another thread on Tivo.com that mentioned
> 
> 
> "mailing this weekend from Comcast with an offer for up to 2 additional cable boxes for free for the next 12 months for existing digital cable subscribers."
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this locally? Thanks



Comcast actually phoned me last week to offer me two of the boxes and courier them to me free-of-charge. I said "why not?" and took two of them. I assume they are SD boxes and I guess I'll need to remember to bring them back to Comcast in May 2008.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. During the brief period that I had the 12.35 firmware with my 3412 I noticed that the FF behaved much better, so perhaps that's a big factor. Unfortunately, the reboot bit me very soon thereafter, and even quicker with the 3416, so I've been using 12.31. I think you'd notice if you had the reboot problem, since it seemed to be triggered by transport activities while viewing recordings, especially if there was another recording in progress.



I had the same experience. I was so happy with the fix to the fast forward and rewind buttons with the 12.35 firmware that I hung in there as long as I could with it. Eventually, the reboot issue got so frustrating that I got the firmware rolled back to 12.31.


Hopefully we will see a new revision that fixes the transport buttons without creating new problems.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Hopefully we will see a new revision that fixes the transport buttons without creating new problems.



And what do you suppose could be holding up that solution? They should be able to do something to fix the MSFT guide s/w so that it doesn't cause 12.35 to reboot, since it only seems to be a problem here.


----------



## Weil

I got the Comcast offer as an insert in my bill last week. The offer expires around 21 June, so I will wait until 1 June or later to pick up the boxes. Sam in South King County (Kent, Lake Meridian)


----------



## testarc

Man, don't get me started on that piece of junk. Comcast DVR totally sucks.


Why can't they display all the recording options on one screen?

Why after record a program, the "last" button not take me back to the previous screen?

Where is the commercial skip button?


Why the "smart" people at microsoft can't even design a decent interface???



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to try on a Comcast DVR?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, don't get me started on that piece of junk. Comcast DVR totally sucks.
> 
> 
> Why can't they display all the recording options on one screen?
> 
> Why after record a program, the "last" button not take me back to the previous screen?
> 
> Where is the commercial skip button?
> 
> 
> Why the "smart" people at microsoft can't even design a decent interface???



With all the real problems with the DVR, you certainly pick a strange collection. You must have one of the good ones.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all the real problems with the DVR, you certainly pick a strange collection. You must have one of the good ones.










I hear you... The reboot issue is the one I hated the most (and what it tends to do to recordings).


----------



## testarc

I only had it for 1 day so maybe I am biased.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all the real problems with the DVR, you certainly pick a strange collection. You must have one of the good ones.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you... The reboot issue is the one I hated the most (and what it tends to do to recordings).



You can solve the reboot by calling Comcast and having them revert your firmware from 12.35 to 12.31.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueandwhiteg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious what channels are encrypted via FireWire out with a Comcast HD tuner box? Is Universal HD encrypted?
> 
> 
> Or, perhaps a more useful, concise way to put it would be... how does the availability on unencrypted content differ between tuning QAM and using FireWire?



I do recording with FireWire from my DVR and here are the general settings for the encryption ...


1. Music Choice, OnDemand, and some PPV are set to "copy never"


2. Premiums Channels (HBO, Starz, Cinemax, TMC) are set to "copy once". Which means I can record to the DVR but cannot to another device. It also stops "live" recording as my PC is not a 5C compliant device.


3. All else should be set to "copy freely" but the local HD channels do occasionally get set to "copy never" and then revert back.


Hope this helps as I do not watch from FireWire


----------



## pastiche

I went ahead and did a quick update of the QAM list tonight. Changes of note:


* 89.9 is now Gospel Music Channel

* 89.10 is now The Word Network

* 119.54 is still running Music Choice Pop Latino, unencrypted


Still no changes in Seattle similar to what's happened in Redmond/Samammish.


----------



## blast

Can you post a copy that someone can edit for the Redmond/Sammamish areas?


Thanks!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you post a copy that someone can edit for the Redmond/Sammamish areas?



Good idea! So, sure, here's a text copy like I used to post. (I do this in Excel, but I use an add-in and two strange fonts, so that'd get a bit complicated to let out into the wild. Hence, the PDF.)


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can solve the reboot by calling Comcast and having them revert your firmware from 12.35 to 12.31.



Yes, I know -- that's why I said _hated_ not hate







. I actually rarely use the DVR (my wife does from time to time). I use MythTV for almost everything. It just isn't reliable enough or functional enough for me.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have an RF remote and IR equipment (or if you are using an IR repeater system), you need an RF receiver to translate the RF signal to IR, and the flashers send the IR signal to the equipment.



Thanks for the info! Do you have a recommendation on which equipment to buy? Does this solve the time lag from the remote to the box?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same experience. I was so happy with the fix to the fast forward and rewind buttons with the 12.35 firmware that I hung in there as long as I could with it.



How did it fix the transport buttons? Did it eliminate the time lag?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Do you have a recommendation on which equipment to buy? Does this solve the time lag from the remote to the box?



Honestly, I doubt it would. The lag that I see seems to be due to the box itself. I don't think there is any problem with the box getting the signal (I use a harmony remote, which seems to send a more powerful IR signal than the default cable remote). I don't think the lag is from the remote to the box, but rather from the box receiving the signal to doing something about it.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did it fix the transport buttons? Did it eliminate the time lag?



12.35 did fix the lag for me, but I considered the reboots 12.35 worse than the time lag... So 12.31 is better for me. the rebooting is extremely frustrating.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Do you have a recommendation on which equipment to buy? Does this solve the time lag from the remote to the box?



I am using a MX-850 with a MRF250 base station by Aeros. You can google search on mx-850. Amazon has some really good pricing on the product line. What RF does for me is:


1) Allows me to put equipment out of site.

2) Control more than one comcast cable box with a single remote. Addressable flashers in the base station allow me to put the same IR signal to separate devices.

3) Consistent signals to all devices. For example, my 2 minute skip macro always works. When I was using IR from the remote, if I did not keep it pointed at the DVR it would sometimes not see the play command at the end of the macro and keep on FFW-ing. No longer a problem

4) No longer need to point the remote. (I still find myself at times pointing the remote. It's really funny to see how this is so ingrained into my subconsious. Takes awhile to get used to not pointing.







).


That said, this is probably not a solution for lag. If it does help with lag, then I would attribute that to the better IR signal the box is getting from my RF to IR base station and dedicated flasher. The entire front of the DVR has electrucal tape over it so no stray light from the room or other flashers can get to it.


I personally do not have any problems with my 3412. It's responsive, the transport controls work perfectly, and it records what I tell it to record. For me, this box is anything but a POS.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw that Comcast is adding Nat Geo HD on the previous page. Does anyone have an ETA?



Does anyone have the ETA? Thank you.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the ETA? Thank you.




Per Steve Kipp "it's coming soon"....


You can try sending him an email and see if he gives you a date.

[email protected]


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I finally have had enough with the 3412....... I ordered a Tivo Series 3 from costco.com for $599. I cant wait to fire out this POS 3412.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally have had enough with the 3412....... I ordered a Tivo Series 3 from costco.com for $599. I cant wait to fire out this POS 3412.



Congrats! I've had mine since October. You won't be dissapointed. I have no complaints (Ok, maybe the price . . . I paid $799). Hopefully, you'll get the new update (8.3) immediately. If you're interested, unnoficial instructions for adding an e-sata drive are now on tivocommunity.com. One day (an eternity from now), we may get TivoToGo and MRV, but you're better off if you just forget about them. I only have one tivo and have no desire to watch videos on a computer or handheld device, so these features don't mean much to me.


----------



## Tdawgman

It looks like I lost most of my HD locals again tonight using my qam tuner. I'll rescan and see what it finds. I'm in Mountlake Terrace. Anybody having trouble too?


I can't find KIRO HD, FOX HD, CW HD, or KONG HD.


----------



## X Gryphon X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like I lost most of my HD locals again tonight using my qam tuner. I'll rescan and see what it finds. I'm in Mountlake Terrace. Anybody having trouble too?
> 
> 
> I can't find KIRO HD, FOX HD, CW HD, or KONG HD.



Same here in Silver Lake. The channel info still pops up their call letters though, may just be an outage.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use a harmony remote, which seems to send a more powerful IR signal than the default cable remote.



I've looked at the Harmony remotes several times, but haven't been impressed with the button layout - seems to me the more heavily used buttons like FF, REW, Play, should be way more prominent and easier to locate quickly.


----------



## lkinley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X Gryphon X* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here in Silver Lake. The channel info still pops up their call letters though, may just be an outage.



106 711MHz QAM256 Ch 110-1

107 711MHz QAM256 Ch 110-2

110 99MHz QAM64 Ch 96-1

111 717MHz QAM256 Ch 111-2

113 717MHz QAM256 Ch 111-1

116 99MHz QAM64 Ch 96-2


-Lance


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've looked at the Harmony remotes several times, but haven't been impressed with the button layout - seems to me the more heavily used buttons like FF, REW, Play, should be way more prominent and easier to locate quickly.



They make a number of different models with the transport buttons in different places. In my model (which is older--a 680) the transport buttons are right where I want them (around the directional button in the middle of the remote right where my thumb would naturally rest when gripping the remote). Which models have you looked at? Where do you want the transport buttons? Location of transport buttons is definitely a personal preference.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Per Steve Kipp "it's coming soon"....
> 
> 
> You can try sending him an email and see if he gives you a date.
> 
> [email protected]



I e-mailed Kipp but did not get a response.


----------



## dbphillips

So, am I having a failure on the QAM tuner on my refurb 27" Westi? Or did Comcast start scrambling the local HD content over the past week? First Komo went away, then more and more disappeared. Now I get nothing. Well, the Thanks for Using Comcast channel...


----------



## Ivan H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lkinley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 106 711MHz QAM256 Ch 110-1
> 
> 107 711MHz QAM256 Ch 110-2
> 
> 110 99MHz QAM64 Ch 96-1
> 
> 111 717MHz QAM256 Ch 111-2
> 
> 113 717MHz QAM256 Ch 111-1
> 
> 116 99MHz QAM64 Ch 96-2
> 
> 
> -Lance



These are only working for me some of the time. The main channels I'm having a problem with are CW and Q13. They were working earlier this evening (well, at least Fox was) but right now neither of them are coming in.


----------



## Ivan H.

Interesting... when I unplugged and replugged in my HDHomerun, I got all of the channels back. CW and Fox (which I just previously mentioned stopped coming in) now come in fine.


??


----------



## d13go

I lost Fox HD and other networks HD channels on my QAM. Try to rescanned but still they are not showing. Any ideas?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphillips* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, am I having a failure on the QAM tuner on my refurb 27" Westi? Or did Comcast start scrambling the local HD content over the past week? First Komo went away, then more and more disappeared. Now I get nothing. Well, the Thanks for Using Comcast channel...



Looks like they are fooling around again. I lost KIRO (I'm in 98125 area) as well as 11 and 13, possibly a few more. The dust will probably settle in a day or two.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like they are fooling around again. I lost KIRO (I'm in 98125 area) as well as 11 and 13, possibly a few more. The dust will probably settle in a day or two.



Since they moved the 4 HD channels to 110-111, I've been having quite a lot of trouble tuning on Q13 and CW11. Using the HDHomeRun, I get a lot of breakages/hiccups. So I took a look at the signal strength on those in MCE2005 to find that I'm getting only 2 bars on those 2 channels which would explain the pain I'm having. Note that the two channels in the 111 are fine, showing 4 bars, so I doubt it's just my cable signal. It would be nice for people with the same kind of setup to post their signal strength. It may help figure out a pattern. BTW, I'm situated in the outskirts of Woodinville.


Also, as I posted earlier, the QAM tuners in my Sharp TVs haven't been able to tune 110.1, 110.2, 111.1 or 111.2 in the last week or so. A channel sweep doesn't even detect them, which I find weird considering that all the other channels come in fine and I have no problem iwth 111.1 and 111.2 with the HDHomeRun tuner.


Are people with Comcast HD cableboxes having any issues with HD Q13 or CW11 (103 or 111) right now? I can't believe that a signal so low would affect only classic QAM tuners (after all, the cableboxes use QAM as a transport too, right?).


-eric


----------



## sangwpark

Recently I'm having issues with non-HD recordings on our 3412, especially when 2 non-HD shows are being recorded at the same time. One of them would just record blank screen. Could be a tuner issue...except I have no trouble recording 2 HD shows at the same time. Very strange. Anyone else seeing this recently? I may have to call and ask for replacement...


--

Sang


----------



## wareagle

I'm also having problems (with my 3416) this week. Sometimes a recording won't start when another one is in progress. I've been recording some shows for the granddaughters visits (Disney -- 41), and some don't show up. Also, most days this week the recordings that do work cause the channel that I was tuned to (usually 46) to freeze. When I try to tune in other channels, none of the midrange "analogs" (about 30-99) will come in, but all the lower channels and the ones above 100 are OK. I reboot and everything is fine for a bit. I finally did a firmware reload this morning, and it seems OK for now. I'm getting a bit antsy over the 4AM Formula One events on Speed (33) the next three days.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also having problems (with my 3416) this week. Sometimes a recording won't start when another one is in progress. I've been recording some shows for the granddaughters visits (Disney -- 41), and some don't show up. Also, most days this week the recordings that do work cause the channel that I was tuned to (usually 46) to freeze. When I try to tune in other channels, none of the midrange "analogs" (about 30-99) will come in, but all the lower channels and the ones above 100 are OK. I reboot and everything is fine for a bit. I finally did a firmware reload this morning, and it seems OK for now. I'm getting a bit antsy over the 4AM Formula One events on Speed (33) the next three days.




I'm having the same problem too. What are the steps to do firmware reload?


----------



## wareagle

From the Wiki:

DVR Authorization and Factory Full Reset
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ory_Full_Reset 


Be sure to use this one, since the one just above it will wipe out your recordings.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They make a number of different models with the transport buttons in different places. In my model (which is older--a 680) the transport buttons are right where I want them (around the directional button in the middle of the remote right where my thumb would naturally rest when gripping the remote). Which models have you looked at? Where do you want the transport buttons? Location of transport buttons is definitely a personal preference.



I think it was model 676, from Sams Club. It wasn't so much the location of the transport buttons as the fact that there was no differentiation in size etc, just this mass of buttons....


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the Wiki:
> 
> DVR Authorization and Factory Full Reset
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ory_Full_Reset
> 
> 
> Be sure to use this one, since the one just above it will wipe out your recordings.



Cool! What software version did you get with this? Is it 12.31 or 12.35 or something else? And you now say everything is OK. Transport controls work? No lag? etc.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool! What software version did you get with this? Is it 12.31 or 12.35 or something else? And you now say everything is OK. Transport controls work? No lag? etc.



Wow -- I never said that. All I said was that, for the moment, it isn't exhibiting the failure to record, and frozen tuner, characteristics. Who knows if it will last through the night? The version is 12.31, which is the same one I had before.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I reboot and everything is fine for a bit. I finally did a firmware reload this morning, and it seems OK for now.



This is what prompted my questions. Don't know how to interpret this. Not trying to be disrepectful. Seriously, I have NO major problems with my 3412. I interpreted this to mean that you also have no major problems after your reboot and software update. My main point is, it's easy to call something a POS, but why is what I want to know and what have you done to determine this is a POS. It's been a great DVR for me. Flame on....


----------



## wareagle

That was a response to the posting immediately preceeding it. Please read that, and you will see that it contains an explanation of the current problems we are having.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That was a response to the posting immediately preceeding it. Please read that, and you will see that it contains an explanation of the current problems we are having.



FWIW: I've lost some of the channels on my 3412. Just noticed it tonight. 106,107 and some of the premium SD channels are now gone. My 6412's are still working ok and I switched the coax between two of them, unplugged, etc, ect, ect. No Joy. Sooo.... I called Comcast.


They are rolling a truck on Saturday. I told them that I have recordings on my 3412 that I do not want to lose and they assured me that if the STB is bad they will let me keep it at no charge for a couple of months and in the meantime give me a replacement.


Another interesting thing is that the service rep stated that the MS guide is gonna go away. They have already replaced it in beta test with their employees and will be releasing the Tivo interface. MS gone, Tivo next, one happy camper when that happens. Wish list: Sata drives, phone/internet recording, room to room streaming. Go Comcast!!!!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Another interesting thing is that the service rep stated that the MS guide is gonna go away. They have already replaced it in beta test with their employees and will be releasing the Tivo interface. MS gone, Tivo next, one happy camper when that happens. Wish list: Sata drives, phone/internet recording, room to room streaming. Go Comcast!!!!



Did you get the impression that they were going to replace the MS guide with iGuide (and subsequently offer the TiVo as an option)? That's what I would suppose -- never could figure out why we were the sole MS outpost.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing is that the service rep stated that the MS guide is gonna go away. They have already replaced it in beta test with their employees and will be releasing the Tivo interface. MS gone, Tivo next, one happy camper when that happens. Wish list: Sata drives, phone/internet recording, room to room streaming. Go Comcast!!!!



Tivo is still a ways out, with market trials beginning this summer then rolled out to everyone as an upgrade option (more money).


If switching I suspect iGuide, check out http://www.comcast.com/newguide/


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently I'm having issues with non-HD recordings on our 3412, especially when 2 non-HD shows are being recorded at the same time. One of them would just record blank screen. Could be a tuner issue...except I have no trouble recording 2 HD shows at the same time. Very strange. Anyone else seeing this recently? I may have to call and ask for replacement...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also having problems (with my 3416) this week. Sometimes a recording won't start when another one is in progress. I've been recording some shows for the granddaughters visits (Disney -- 41), and some don't show up. Also, most days this week the recordings that do work cause the channel that I was tuned to (usually 46) to freeze. When I try to tune in other channels, none of the midrange "analogs" (about 30-99) will come in, but all the lower channels and the ones above 100 are OK. I reboot and everything is fine for a bit. I finally did a firmware reload this morning, and it seems OK for now. I'm getting a bit antsy over the 4AM Formula One events on Speed (33) the next three days.



I too am having issues with my 6412. Shows appear to be recording, but they will not play. When I hit Play, the current channel freezes for a minute, and then I get "End of Show". Happened on "The Daily Show" last night on Comedy Central and on "Easter Island: People of the Maoi" on Discovery HD yesterday morning, which actually recorded about two minutes and then crashed.


I'm watching Barcelona Practice live right now, and it seems to be recording fine.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing is that the service rep stated that the MS guide is gonna go away. They have already replaced it in beta test with their employees and will be releasing the Tivo interface. MS gone, Tivo next, one happy camper when that happens.



I talked to one of the ops managers who's been beta testing. He said hitting play after FF bounces back to the program's start. We can only hope this stuff gets ironed out before we become involuntary beta testers...


----------



## opus312

Does anyone here have a Tivo Series 3 they'd like to show off? I'd love to see one in action before placing an order, to compare the transport control response, etc.


Thanks!










...Steve


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you get the impression that they were going to replace the MS guide with iGuide (and subsequently offer the TiVo as an option)? That's what I would suppose -- never could figure out why we were the sole MS outpost.



No. I got the impression that they are replacing the MS software with the Tivo software in the same boxes. The rep stated that we sh9ould start seeing messages advising of the change very soon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. I got the impression that they are replacing the MS software with the Tivo software in the same boxes. The rep stated that we sh9ould start seeing messages advising of the change very soon.



I thought TiVo was to be an extra charge option. Perhaps we'll just get another rate increase to camoflage it.


----------



## newlinux

Who knows what to believe from anybody at this point.... kind of annoying. So much conflicting information.


----------



## no3grover

I continue to be very frustrated with Comcast and their lack of support and customer service for users with more than one HDTV that has a built-in QAM tuner. Up until two weeks ago, comcast had for a period of time had the local HD channels mapped as 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1 and 13.1, which also makes complete logical sense. About two weeks ago, they once again made a change and now 4.1 and 5.1 still exist, however the 7, 11 and 13 versions are now up in the 110 and 111 sub channels.


I've contacted Comcast a number of times over the past year and they continue to push back and say they don't support this, have no answers, can't help me. All they offer of course, is to offer more set top boxes for a monthly fee for each one to support this. We have one set top box with DVR on the main TV, and that's fine. The other TV's we have work perfectly fine, and have digital tuner's in them that support QAM (Quatratude Amplitude Modulation) which is the coding method standard Comcast uses on their network. I don't want to (and can't) hang a big comcast box off of these TV's.


Has anyone else had success or results in getting any info from Comcast on QAM channel maps, why they often remap and move them, or had them offer any support on the matter? Each time, they tell me to contact the broadcast network (like CBS, NBC or Fox) or the TV manufacturer, which both are completely the wrong answer.


Thanks and I'd be interested to hear anyone else who has actually had supported results from Comcast on this. Its frustrating as all heck dealing with them, and how they impede technology and customer service.


----------



## Budget_HT

no3grover,


I would suggest you send the same info (as in your post above) to ...
[email protected] 


Comcast phone rep's and field tech's lack knowledge or access to information regarding QAM "in-the-clear" broadcast channels and the mess that Comcast has created for us.


I doubt that the FCC would agree that the "where-is-that-channel-tonight?" mess complies with the intent of their ruling for in-the-clear digital channel reception without a cable box. Perhaps a cc to a party in the FCC would not hurt here.


----------



## jimbob5

I feel the exact same way. Complete lack of support from comcast and frequent juggling of channel frequencies makes it difficult to use.


Please post your progress in dealing with comcast and the specific email provided by Budget_HT. If you think more emails would be helpful, let us know!


----------



## no3grover

I have formulated an additional e-mail and sent to the address you provided. Thank you.


The other night, after a one hour "live online chat" with another support rep on the issue, resulting in nothing, I also composed a letter to the FCC and submitted it. I'll advise if I receive any response to that.


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW: I've lost some of the channels on my 3412. Just noticed it tonight. 106,107 and some of the premium SD channels are now gone. My 6412's are still working ok and I switched the coax between two of them, unplugged, etc, ect, ect. No Joy. Sooo.... I called Comcast.
> 
> 
> They are rolling a truck on Saturday. I told them that I have recordings on my 3412 that I do not want to lose and they assured me that if the STB is bad they will let me keep it at no charge for a couple of months and in the meantime give me a replacement.
> 
> ...



A Bellevue friend with a 3412, but no HDTV, told me today that he's been encountering blank screens when tuning to premium SD channels under 100. I think it's too much of a coincidence to blame so many similar complaints on individual box problems. It's more likely a Comcast system problem. Let us know how your truck roll turns out.


----------



## Junior34

Has anyone ever heard of "Guide Works"? I was told today by a Comcast rep that the Washington State market will be switching from the MS Guide to this format beginning the week of June 3rd.


----------



## wareagle

Google tells me that's the company that produces iGuide, which is what most other Comcast areas have: http://www.guideworkstv.com/


----------



## Junior34

Interesting. The rep told me that the Guide Works software would fix my DVR issues. Who knows........ Does anyone here use a Tivo Series 3?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The rep told me that the Guide Works software would fix my DVR issues. Who knows...



Don't bet on it. I think most of the DVR problems are related to Motorola firmware, since the iGuide users seem to report about the same ones.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *no3grover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I continue to be very frustrated with Comcast and their lack of support and customer service for users with more than one HDTV that has a built-in QAM tuner.



Worse than the shifting channels - compare the number of channels you can view on an Analog Cable Ready TV with the ones you get with a QAM HDTV. Unless you pay for a digital box (then why get QAM?), you lose everything but 'limited cable' - regardless of what you pay for. Once we get rid of our analog sets - Comcast will get an extra $5 per set from us - roughly a 10% increase over Basic Cable - PER TV!!!


I'm going to try complaining to the city agency that negotiates with Comcast. Maybe they will listen.


----------



## Nausicaa

Still seeing recording glitches here in Bellevue. If I am recording one show and a second show starts, the initial show stops recording. I was recording "Stargate Atlantis" last night and I had a second show start half-way through. "Atlantis" stopped recording, but the session did not corrupt, which appears to what happened prior. The second show recorded normally. I had hard-booted the DVR via killing power prior.


I'll try the "DVR Authorization and Factory Full Reset" *wareagle* linked to and see if that works. I have multiple interlaced recordings this evening so hopefully it will work. *fingers crossed*


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll try the "DVR Authorization and Factory Full Reset" *wareagle* linked to and see if that works. I have multiple interlaced recordings this evening so hopefully it will work. *fingers crossed*



Unfortunately, the Reset isn't a cure. I had Formula One qualifying and the preceding show set to record on 33, which should've used both tuners overlapped, but neither recording has any content. They show that they recorded, but playback gets a black screen and they don't even do that all the way.


At the moment I have the kids' Little Einsteins recording OK on 41, and another one set for 5-minute overlap with the end of it, just to see what happens.


The good news is that I get another shot at recording the qualifying at 11:30PM.


----------



## Nausicaa

Grr... Do you have a 6412 or a different unit? I've been away from the forum for a month so I am not up to speed, but I am guessing Comcast pushed a new firmware out prior to these problems?


And for the life of me I cannot find "Inside Grand Prix" on the search page, though I did get the last two minutes of it leading into qualifying (which did successfully record, probably only because I deleted the 5:30AM showing of "New Yankee Workshop" on DIY and set it for 5:30PM, instead).


"CSI" looks (so far) that it did record successfully on Thursday, so I will see if the last minute or so of "Ugly Betty" was cut-off when "CSI" started.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Grr... Do you have a 6412 or a different unit? I've been away from the forum for a month so I am not up to speed, but I am guessing Comcast pushed a new firmware out prior to these problems?
> 
> 
> And for the life of me I cannot find "Inside Grand Prix" on the search page, though I did get the last two minutes of it leading into qualifying (which did successfully record, probably only because I deleted the 5:30AM showing of "New Yankee Workshop" on DIY and set it for 5:30PM, instead).
> 
> 
> "CSI" looks (so far) that it did record successfully on Thursday, so I will see if the last minute or so of "Ugly Betty" was cut-off when "CSI" started.



I have a 3416.


The firmware and guide s/w version numbers haven't changed.


The overlapping Disney recordings worked OK this morning. It seems very inconsistent.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems very inconsistent.



That's Comcast!










Seriously, thanks for the information. Fortunately there is a Comcast office across the street from my workplace, so I may take my 6412 in on Monday...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A Bellevue friend with a 3412, but no HDTV, told me today that he's been encountering blank screens when tuning to premium SD channels under 100. I think it's too much of a coincidence to blame so many similar complaints on individual box problems. It's more likely a Comcast system problem. Let us know how your truck roll turns out.



Just got done with a Comcast truck roll. I was having problems on one of my 3412's with missed recording, and blank channels. Yet other channels were working just fine. Well, all is good now. It was not the 3412. Tech found I had a low signal and by rewiring a spliiter (switching to an unused port), was able to get the signal strength up a bit. The box now works again.


I'm wondering if weather has anything to do with some of the problems. No, seriously. We're now coming into warming weather. If the you have splitters that have been out in the weather (some of mine are), as they dry out perhaps oxidation or some other process is occuring causing signal strengths to drop off. Just a guess.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got done with a Comcast truck roll. I was having problems on one of my 3412's with missed recording, and blank channels. Yet other channels were working just fine. Well, all is good now. It was not the 3412. Tech found I had a low signal and by rewiring a spliiter (switching to an unused port), was able to get the signal strength up a bit. The box now works again.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if weather has anything to do with some of the problems. No, seriously. We're now coming into warming weather. If the you have splitters that have been out in the weather (some of mine are), as they dry out perhaps oxidation or some other process is occuring causing signal strengths to drop off. Just a guess.



Let us know if that really fixed it. I'll check the signal strength, splitters, and connections. I have a separate line coming into the house for cable, and a splitter to a seldom used VCR that I can remove.


(I still think they may have a more general problem on their end -- possibly in the digital encoding of some of the ADS channels.)


----------



## pastiche

This morning brought the same changes to Seattle that others had already seen on the Eastside and in the Southend.


* KCPQ HD and KSTW HD from 81-1 & 2 to 111-1 & 2

* KONG HD, KIRO HD, and KIRO SD from 86-1, 86-2, & 86-3 to 110-1, 110-2 & 110-3


Also, 89-9 & 89-10 (Gospel Music Channel & The Word Network) are now encrypted.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Beginning the week of June 5th, Comcast will begin transitioning from the Microsoft Enhanced Interactive Program Guide (MSIPG) to the new TV Guide GuideWorks platform and interactive program guide.
> 
> ...




Welcome 30-second skip; goodbye to guide unused channel pruning.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll check the signal strength, splitters, and connections. I have a separate line coming into the house for cable, and a splitter to a seldom used VCR that I can remove.
> 
> ...



I now have no splitters involved, outside the box. I forced both tuners to 33 with a recording, and checked the signal before and after removing the splitter:


Tuner 1

before

SNR 35.0-35.7 AGC 77%

after

SNR 36.0-36.6 AGC 75%


Tuner 2

before

SNR 35.7-36.3 AGC 76%

after

SNR 37.3-37.9 AGC 63%


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning brought the same changes to Seattle that others had already seen on the Eastside and in the Southend.
> 
> 
> * KCPQ HD and KSTW HD from 81-1 & 2 to 111-1 & 2
> 
> * KONG HD, KIRO HD, and KIRO SD from 86-1, 86-2, & 86-3 to 110-1, 110-2 & 110-3
> 
> 
> Also, 89-9 & 89-10 (Gospel Music Channel & The Word Network) are now encrypted.



I'm new to QAM so bear with me. I live in Seattle and am experiencing the channel shifts. Your channel lists show that all of the local broadcasts have PSIP data. So does this mean that if Comcast changes the QAM channel, I should be able to do a rescan and still be able to tune to 7.1 and get Kiro? If yes, it isn't working for me. When I did a rescan, my tv (Sony kdl52xbr3) didn't detect any new channels. If I go to 7.1, the tv can't tune. I believe it's still tuning to the old KIRO frequency. I can tune to the new QAM mappings above to get to the channels but not the PSIP mappings. So, either I'm not doing something right with my tv or the PSIP data isn't there for the changed channels.


Any suggestions?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I now have no splitters involved, outside the box. I forced both tuners to 33 with a recording, and checked the signal before and after removing the splitter:
> 
> 
> Tuner 1
> 
> before
> 
> SNR 35.0-35.7 AGC 77%
> 
> after
> 
> SNR 36.0-36.6 AGC 75%
> 
> 
> Tuner 2
> 
> before
> 
> SNR 35.7-36.3 AGC 76%
> 
> after
> 
> SNR 37.3-37.9 AGC 63%



Is this something you can get from the DVR? If so, I'd like to compare my signal to yours. I'll let you know if this did really fix this for me. Up to the last week or so this box was giving me no problems. As of right now, channels that I was not able to get before the truck roll I can not get crystal clear.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this something you can get from the DVR? If so, I'd like to compare my signal to yours. I'll let you know if this did really fix this for me. Up to the last week or so this box was giving me no problems. As of right now, channels that I was not able to get before the truck roll I can not get crystal clear.



Oh, yes. From the diagnostics page. With the TV on, turn off (not unplug) the DVR and within about 2 seconds press the "OK/Select" button. This will bring up the display of the DVR diagnostics on the TV. The signal strength values are under item d04 INBAND STATUS. You might be interested in exploring the other pages. For example d13 PVR/HDD STATUS second page tells you the temperature status (current, max, and over temp history).


This information is available in the Wiki book, which will probably come in handy even more as we transition to iGuide -- http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ignal_Strength


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This information is available in the Wiki book, which will probably come in handy even more as we transition to iGuide -- http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ignal_Strength



I agree. Another thing for me to bookmark. I had really hoped we'd be doing the Tivo interface. I've not stayed on top of the IGuide interface but it sure had it's share of problems back when. Hope they've done more with keeping current than the MS Guide has. I'll check my signals and report back. May take awhile since the weather is warm, there are books to read, and happy hour starts in 5 minnutes.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to QAM so bear with me. I live in Seattle and am experiencing the channel shifts. Your channel lists show that all of the local broadcasts have PSIP data. So does this mean that if Comcast changes the QAM channel, I should be able to do a rescan and still be able to tune to 7.1 and get Kiro?



In theory, yes, if you re-scan, it should pick up the PSIP mappings at their new locations. I say "in theory", because my QAM tuner doesn't do PSIP decoding at all, so I base the mappings on what I gathered from others' posts. It's also possible that Comcast isn't successfully passing the PSIP after having moved the channels. (This has happened before... repeatedly!)


----------



## jason75

Ah, ok. That makes sense. I was under the impression that since you had the PSIP information for the changed channels that you saw that the PSIP was indeed being transmitted. I think it's very likely that Comcast is once again not passing the PSIP info along again.


I hope they fix this quickly. I did send an email to the contact noted above about this issue. It was nice unboxing my TV and being able to do a scan and have all the locals right where the PSIP says they should be.


Thanks.


----------



## newlinux

Just to confirm -- the PSIP information for my area (Everett) isn't being transmitted for the channels they moved either...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I told them that I have recordings on my 3412 that I do not want to lose and they assured me that if the STB is bad they will let me keep it at no charge for a couple of months and in the meantime give me a replacement.



Been there, done that, several times. Best to get it in writing, so they don't try to charge you for the extra box. Sometimes they'll charge you anyway, then credit it upon return (assuming you can prove their original offer).


----------



## solomon

It seems 82-4 (KOMO HD) isn't valid for me anymore. It worked last night. Anyone else see this ?


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning brought the same changes to Seattle that others had already seen on the Eastside and in the Southend.
> 
> 
> * KCPQ HD and KSTW HD from 81-1 & 2 to 111-1 & 2
> 
> * KONG HD, KIRO HD, and KIRO SD from 86-1, 86-2, & 86-3 to 110-1, 110-2 & 110-3
> 
> 
> Also, 89-9 & 89-10 (Gospel Music Channel & The Word Network) are now encrypted.



I no longer see any of the channels you mention above, even with a rescan. In Tukwila. Using FusionHDTV. This is the first time I've seen this happen. Also, my 3412 is acting really funny today...all HD channels look very jerky. Rebooted the DVR and looks better.


--

Sang


----------



## jameskollar

Looks like my blank screens were caused by poor signal strength. Unfornately I did not get a "before" my truck roll, but afterwards I now have the following on my 3 DVR's: Using wareagles trick, forced tuning to channel 33 on all dvrs.


DVR1 6412. Its own run

Tuner 1: SNR 33.6 AGC 79

Tuner 2: SNR 32.8 AGC 78


DVR2 6412 Spit from same run as what's used on my 3412.

Tuner 1: SNR 33.8 AGC 79

Tuner 2: SNR 32.9 AGC 79


DV3 3412 Second side of two way splitter. Splitter from Comcast and was first thing replaced.

Tuner 1: SNR 31.7 AGC 83

Tuner 2: SNR 31.3 AGC 83 (Getting some packet errors on this tuner).


Tried switching cables, same results. Looks like the 3412 might have a weaker tuner?


In any event, it would be interesting to find out what others have for signal strength that are having problems with blank screens.


BTW: Tried some other channels and the signal in some cases was slightly better.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> In any event, it would be interesting to find out what others have for signal strength that are having problems with blank screens.
> 
> ...



My signal strength before removing the splitter was quite a bit better than any of yours are now, so I don't think that's the culprit for me. It will be interesting to see if you (or I) have any more problems.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. The rep told me that the Guide Works software would fix my DVR issues. Who knows........ Does anyone here use a Tivo Series 3?



I think there are several S3 users here. I use one.


Tried the Comcast supplied Motorola DVR first but it drove us crazy. The Tivo on the other hand is a joy to use. Always records what you ask it, records stuff you might like, has undelete, etc. The list is long. But the main point is that it is 99.9% reliable.


The only downside that I see is it is expensive to buy and costs a few dollars a month more than the Comcast DVR. When put into perspective with what other forms of entertainment costs (sports, concert, events tickets,etc) and the joy of knowing you will always record what you want, it's a no-brainer in my book.


BTW, Tivo just activated the eSATA port on the S3 and I added a Seagate 750 GB drive a couple of days ago with no trouble. I now have 131 hrs of HD space.


I know some people don't have the money to purchase the S3. I'm just saying that if you do, you should seriously look at it as an option.


You'll never regret it


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think there are several S3 users here. I use one.
> 
> 
> Tried the Comcast supplied Motorola DVR first but it drove us crazy. The Tivo on the other hand is a joy to use. Always records what you ask it, records stuff you might like, has undelete, etc. The list is long. But the main point is that it is 99.9% reliable.
> 
> 
> The only downside that I see is it is expensive to buy and costs a few dollars a month more than the Comcast DVR. When put into perspective with what other forms of entertainment costs (sports, concert, events tickets,etc) and the joy of knowing you will always record what you want, it's a no-brainer in my book.
> 
> 
> BTW, Tivo just activated the eSATA port on the S3 and I added a Seagate 750 GB drive a couple of days ago with no trouble. I now have 131 hrs of HD space.
> 
> 
> I know some people don't have the money to purchase the S3. I'm just saying that if you do, you should seriously look at it as an option.
> 
> 
> You'll never regret it



I assume you need 2 cable cards with the Tivo. No problem with the cards???


----------



## Nausicaa

My problem doesn't appear to be signal strength (SNR is "Good" in the very high 30's and AGC is "Fair" with a percentage in the 70's) unless Comcast suddenly lowered the signal strength at the head-end.


It just appears the tuner on my 6412 can no longer reliably lock on two channels at once to record as of last week. I had ESPN2HD and NGC start at 9:00am and NGC never pulled a signal and ESPNHD only snagged the 4 minutes until I stopped the NGC recording, even though the Record light still showed.


As long as I am recording only one show at a time, it's "okay", though as soon as the second show starts recording, the first show stops because the tuner loses the lock so that only really works for back-to-back shows. F1 was fine this morning, and I was able to get most all of the back-to-back shows I had on Discovery Home, Discovery Channel and Cartoon Network.


It looks like if a second show starts during the recording of a prior show, the prior show stops and the new show successfully records.


I am recording ESPN2HD now and switched over to FOXHD and ESPN2HD still recorded. I could also start a simultaneous recording on FOXHD and both seem to be working.


Still, I think I'll take my 6412 into Comcast tomorrow and either get a new box or see if they can test my current one.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume you need 2 cable cards with the Tivo. No problem with the cards???



Definitely need two cards. Others have said they had no problems getting them.


----------



## Junior34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. The rep told me that the Guide Works software would fix my DVR issues. Who knows........ Does anyone here use a Tivo Series 3?




Well the Comcast tech showed up and said that they have been having problems with the software. She stated a "MSTVROLLBACK" (this is what is on the work order) hit would fix the issues. So far there are no problems.


I stand corrected. Still having the same problems with DVR playback. Comcast phone support says it is a signal issue even though I told them that the tech who came out to the house said the signal was very strong. Go figure. Series 3 here I come!


----------



## merrimac

Edit: found the missing HD channel! Thanks to pastiche's channels file at post #9238



I have the "limited cable" ($13/month) and the cable connects directly to my HDTV which has a QAM and a ATSC. I used to be able to see all 8 HD channels in the limited cable program lineup (4-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-3, 13-1, 14-1, 16-1 and 21-1). However, 4 of the HD channels were dropped after about May 3rd. Now I can only see 4-1, 5-1, 9-3 and 21-1 HD channels. I did auto search and still missed those 4 HD channels. I called Comcast and the CSR was no help. I live in Kenomore/Juanita area. One of my friends in Samamish also can only receive these 4 HD channels from his "Basic program".


Now I have to use the indoor arena to receive all the 8 OTA HD channels. But sometimes the signal is not that stable.


Anyone knows if Comcast changed it's program lineup or something? Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *no3grover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I continue to be very frustrated with Comcast and their lack of support and customer service for users with more than one HDTV that has a built-in QAM tuner. Up until two weeks ago, comcast had for a period of time had the local HD channels mapped as 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1 and 13.1, which also makes complete logical sense. About two weeks ago, they once again made a change and now 4.1 and 5.1 still exist, however the 7, 11 and 13 versions are now up in the 110 and 111 sub channels.
> 
> 
> I've contacted Comcast a number of times over the past year and they continue to push back and say they don't support this, have no answers, can't help me. All they offer of course, is to offer more set top boxes for a monthly fee for each one to support this. We have one set top box with DVR on the main TV, and that's fine. The other TV's we have work perfectly fine, and have digital tuner's in them that support QAM (Quatratude Amplitude Modulation) which is the coding method standard Comcast uses on their network. I don't want to (and can't) hang a big comcast box off of these TV's.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had success or results in getting any info from Comcast on QAM channel maps, why they often remap and move them, or had them offer any support on the matter? Each time, they tell me to contact the broadcast network (like CBS, NBC or Fox) or the TV manufacturer, which both are completely the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'd be interested to hear anyone else who has actually had supported results from Comcast on this. Its frustrating as all heck dealing with them, and how they impede technology and customer service.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely need two cards. Others have said they had no problems getting them.



I didn't have problems either.


----------



## sangwpark

Found the "missing" QAM channels on my FusionHDTV.


FoxHD: D1110.1

CW HD: D1111.1

KONG HD: D1100.1

CBS HD: D1101.1


FYI.


--

Sang


----------



## wareagle

I apologize somewhat for not putting this in the Seattle 6412 forum, but this is where the discussion has been.


I'm still having some problems with the 3416 DVR. I need to play around with it a bit, but it almost seems like it's having trouble using both tuners. I've been recording some episodes of a Disney Channel program (41) for the grandkids. This morning I turned on 46 and watched CNBC for a few minutes, then came back later and the recording had started, but the CNBC picture was frozen. I played some of the recording and it looked OK, then went back to live TV and managed to retune CNBC by switching to 41 and then back to 46. Next I played the recording again and its picture froze at about the point I'd done the channel switching. I think it can still use both tuners at times, because I seem to recall some overlapping recording yesterday. It's a puzzle.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still having some problems with the 3416 DVR. I need to play around with it a bit, but it almost seems like it's having trouble using both tuners. I've been recording some episodes of a Disney Channel program (41) for the grandkids. This morning I turned on 46 and watched CNBC for a few minutes, then came back later and the recording had started, but the CNBC picture was frozen. I played some of the recording and it looked OK, then went back to live TV and managed to retune CNBC by switching to 41 and then back to 46. Next I played the recording again and its picture froze at about the point I'd done the channel switching. I think it can still use both tuners at times, because I seem to recall some overlapping recording yesterday. It's a puzzle.



Just spoke with a Seattle tech, she says this problem started approx May 10, they're working on it. I guess this is progress - it's the first time I've had Comcast actually admit to having a problem.


Incidentally, I did a power recycle in response to this problem, which resulted in the loss of 60 hours of recordings. Sigh.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just spoke with a Seattle tech, she says this problem started approx May 10, they're working on it. I guess this is progress - it's the first time I've had Comcast actually admit to having a problem.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I did a power recycle in response to this problem, which resulted in the loss of 60 hours of recordings. Sigh.



It would be nice if they were proactive, and advised us of problems before we did futile, and destructive, resets. It would be even better to know what the problem is.


(And it started a bit before May 10.)


----------



## DarthGak

Bye bye Microsoft software.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast15.html


----------



## drew00001

I just saw on Tivocommunity is getting Nat Geo HD & A&EHD on May 16th. Hopefully, we see the same here.










Edit: the new channels are on Bay Area Comcast.


----------



## thesoze

yup!


Comcast dropping Microsoft TV software

Comcast Corp. plans to drop Microsoft Corp.'s television software and on-screen program guide from its digital cable boxes in the Seattle area and the rest of the software company's home state.


----------



## BIslander

Here's the press release:


Comcast to Introduce New Interactive Program Guide


Next-generation guide featuring video-based navigation will soon be available to

Washington Digital Cable customers


SEATTLE - May 14, 2007 - Comcast, the nation's leading provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services, today announced plans to introduce a new interactive on-screen program guide with video-based navigation that will offer a consistent user experience for customers throughout the Puget Sound and Spokane areas as well as in Comcast markets across the country.


Comcast is beginning to notify customers of the change and explain the features of the new guide through letters, newspaper, radio and television advertising, as well as through special messages sent to customers' digital cable set top boxes. The new guide is scheduled to launch in Spokane beginning June 5, and Comcast expects to complete the rollout to all of its Washington Digital Cable customers by early September.


The new interactive program guide is replacing the existing guide available to Puget Sound and Spokane area Comcast Digital Cable customers. With comparable functionality, the new guide will allow customers to continue using the Comcast Digital cable features they currently enjoy-like ON DEMAND and DVR service. Customers' DVR recordings and schedules as well as most of their current guide settings will automatically transfer to the new guide. This guide also will support future cross-platform features that integrate Comcast's Digital Cable, High-Speed Internet and Digital Voice services.


The new 'Comcast Central' video-rich navigation feature also lets viewers simultaneously preview as many as six different television programs in real time. With a click of the remote, viewers can then go directly to the program they want, whether it's on live TV or ON DEMAND.


"Comcast Central is the perfect addition to help our customers navigate the thousands of viewing choices available to them at any time while also letting them preview several programs at once," said Tom Pierce, vice president of marketing and sales for Comcast's Washington market. "We're very excited to offer this new guide to our customers and believe that it will greatly enhance their digital cable viewing experience."


The Comcast interactive program guide helps television viewers manage an increasing array of content choices, from hundreds of linear channels to nearly 7,000 ON DEMAND titles each month to dozens of "saved" programs on their Comcast DVRs. It also provides a platform for future product enhancements designed to give customers additional choice and control, like more personalized search functions, caller ID on the TV screen and the ability to program their DVRs through their Comcast High-Speed Internet account from any Internet connection.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw on Tivocommunity is getting Nat Geo HD & A&EHD on May 16th. Hopefully, we see the same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the new channels are on Bay Area Comcast.



I hope they are coming soon.


----------



## opus312

Just recorded a single program on the DVR (no overlapping recordings) and the picture was frozen for the whole recording. Seattle office says they've been working on this problem for 3 days...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only downside that I see is it is expensive to buy and costs a few dollars a month more than the Comcast DVR.



The Comcast DVR mostly does what I need it to do, although its hardware/software could certainly stand improvement. To me, the one advantage (other than cost) is that I can immediately swap it out if there's a problem. And I don't have much use for Tivo's extras like season pass etc....


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they were proactive, and advised us of problems before we did futile, and destructive, resets. It would be even better to know what the problem is.



No kidding. I mentioned that to the CSR, it appears nobody at Comcast ever thought of this...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is beginning to notify customers of the change and explain the features of the new guide through letters, newspaper, radio and television advertising, as well as through special messages sent to customers' digital cable set top boxes.



Why oh why doesn't it ever occur to them to use email? Every time they send one of their stupid messages about PPV wrestling or whatever, you hafta go thru that clunky interface and remember that they stick the messages under Settings, which apparently was considered intuitive by someone in a vegetative state...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope they are coming soon.



NBC announced that new episodes of Law & Order: Criminal Intent will now be first run on USA next year (instead of NBC). USA previously announced that it's HD channel would premier in September 2007. Hopefully, Comcast sees this as a necessary pickup.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think there are several S3 users here. I use one.
> 
> 
> Tried the Comcast supplied Motorola DVR first but it drove us crazy. The Tivo on the other hand is a joy to use. Always records what you ask it, records stuff you might like, has undelete, etc. The list is long. But the main point is that it is 99.9% reliable.
> 
> 
> The only downside that I see is it is expensive to buy and costs a few dollars a month more than the Comcast DVR. When put into perspective with what other forms of entertainment costs (sports, concert, events tickets,etc) and the joy of knowing you will always record what you want, it's a no-brainer in my book.
> 
> 
> BTW, Tivo just activated the eSATA port on the S3 and I added a Seagate 750 GB drive a couple of days ago with no trouble. I now have 131 hrs of HD space.
> 
> 
> I know some people don't have the money to purchase the S3. I'm just saying that if you do, you should seriously look at it as an option.
> 
> 
> You'll never regret it



I agree! I just got my Series3 on friday.... Im sold!


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC announced that new episodes of Law & Order: Criminal Intent will now be first run on USA next year (instead of NBC). USA previously announced that it's HD channel would premier in September 2007. Hopefully, Comcast sees this as a necessary pickup.



Somehow, I don't think a program kicked off of the lowest rated network due to low ratings would drive Comcast to add USA HD on launch day.


Just based on past experience, since in the past, the Super Bowl didn't get Comcast off it's rear end to add the channel that carried it.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize somewhat for not putting this in the Seattle 6412 forum, but this is where the discussion has been...



I am also experiencing essentially the same issue, but only intermittently. It seems to be okay with "back to back" recordings (at worse, recording #1 stops when recording #2 starts), but if recording #2 starts in the middle of recording #1, more often then not recording #1 stops.


Sometimes recording #1 is totally corrupted when this happens (will not play, period, with the freezing screen of the channel that was active before I hit "Play") and sometimes it is fine up until recording #2 started, at which point #1 ends.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It seems to be okay with "back to back" recordings (at worse, recording #1 stops when recording #2 starts),
> 
> ...



Ordinarily these would overlap, using both tuners, unless the second tuner was already in use. Whatever the problem is, it must be causing them to be recorded the same way they would be if the second tuner weren't available. Something is disabling the use of the second tuner. But only in some situations.


I'm sure Microsoft is hard at work on this problem, since the s/w will only be used for a few more weeks! (I haven't seen any complaints like this from iGuide users, so I conclude it must be just us.)


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthGak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bye bye Microsoft software.
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast15.html



I had to laugh (hysterically) at this paragraph in the article:


"Some Comcast customers have encountered glitches when using the cable set-top boxes running the Microsoft software, such as a lack of responsiveness. However, Kipp said there haven't been any out-of-the-ordinary problems, and he said nothing along those lines played into the decision to make the switch."


So all the stuff mentioned on AVS about DVR's are "ordinary problems", I guess. What a joke. If things are not straightened out by Sept. I'm going to a dish.


----------



## wareagle




quarque said:


> ...
> 
> So all the stuff mentioned on AVS about DVR's are "ordinary problems", I guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well, of course -- since we'll still have them with iGuide.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to QAM so bear with me. I live in Seattle and am experiencing the channel shifts. Your channel lists show that all of the local broadcasts have PSIP data. So does this mean that if Comcast changes the QAM channel, I should be able to do a rescan and still be able to tune to 7.1 and get Kiro? If yes, it isn't working for me. When I did a rescan, my tv (Sony kdl52xbr3) didn't detect any new channels. If I go to 7.1, the tv can't tune. I believe it's still tuning to the old KIRO frequency. I can tune to the new QAM mappings above to get to the channels but not the PSIP mappings. So, either I'm not doing something right with my tv or the PSIP data isn't there for the changed channels.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Interesting change in that I can now tune to 4.1 and 5.1 (on my Sony DHG-HDD250), instead of trying to chase the new channels when Comcast switches them around. It would be great if they would do that with KIRO!


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Q13 Morning News also report the guide switch. I guess the next question is when?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Q13 Morning News also report the guide switch. I guess the next question is when?



From the P-I article: "The rollout will start June 5 in Spokane, and the Seattle market is scheduled to make the switch around the end of June, Kipp said."


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think a program kicked off of the lowest rated network due to low ratings would drive Comcast to add USA HD on launch day.
> 
> 
> Just based on past experience, since in the past, the Super Bowl didn't get Comcast off it's rear end to add the channel that carried it.



LOL. I enjoyed your message.


----------



## fobouspod

What is better to use? The built in tuner of your HDTV or using comcasts box? I have digital cable, but not the comcast digital cable box cause my tv has a built in tuner. This means my tv puts the hd channels in crazy order. The HD version of channel 4 is right after the 480i version...but hd version of fox is like 111-1 instead of right after 13. Is there a list somewhere where I can see the hd channel listings without the comcast tuner? Is the quality better using the comcast box? I have the Samsung LNT4665F 46" 1080p LCD HDTV


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fobouspod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is better to use? The built in tuner of your HDTV or using comcasts box? I have digital cable, but not the comcast digital cable box cause my tv has a built in tuner. This means my tv puts the hd channels in crazy order. The HD version of channel 4 is right after the 480i version...but hd version of fox is like 111-1 instead of right after 13. Is there a list somewhere where I can see the hd channel listings without the comcast tuner? Is the quality better using the comcast box? I have the Samsung LNT4665F 46" 1080p LCD HDTV



Welcome to QAM tuning. Look back through this thread for information about where various channels currently show up when you use your set's tuner instead of a Comcast box. Channels move around a lot, by the way, and Comcast will be no help in letting you know where they are and when they are going to change again. Some channels map to their correct PSIP positons (4-1, 5-1, 9-5) while others do not. KIRO, KCPQ, and KONG had logical assignments until last week, when they got moved to the 110s and 111s. Who knows what will happen next week.


As for quality, it depends. If your set has a bad tuner, you may have problems. I've seen lots of posts from Panasonic plasma owners who can't find or keep certain channels properly tuned. But, QAM tuning seems to work just fine for most people.


Of course, if you want encrypted channels such as ESPN-HD, you have to get a Comcast box or a cable card. Beyond that, the issue is whether the convenience of consistent, understandable channel assignments and a program guide are worth the cost of the set top box.


----------



## opus312

Just had an online chat with tech who says the problems of DVR freezes when recording on both tuners should be fixed. He also says they're working "to reduce the network congestion which is causing the signal to stutter and freeze." Dunno how it could be fixed when they're apparently still working on it, but I guess we'll see...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just had an online chat with tech who says the problems of DVR freezes when recording on both tuners should be fixed. He also says they're working "to reduce the network congestion which is causing the signal to stutter and freeze." Dunno how it could be fixed when they're apparently still working on it, but I guess we'll see...



"Should be" isn't the same as "is". I just tried to test it and my box rebooted while I was doing so. Now it came back to recording on 41, but the live picture from 46 is frozen. No joy here.


----------



## gdeep

NFL Network is moving to sports tier....I got the message on my box yesterday.


Did anybody else get that message too?


----------



## Nausicaa

Yes.


----------



## quarque

Yep. Get out your checkbook.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Should be" isn't the same as "is". I just tried to test it and my box rebooted while I was doing so. Now it came back to recording on 41, but the live picture from 46 is frozen. No joy here.



I was recording nothing, but when I turned on my 6412, it would not tune 663. Moved to 104 and then went back to 663. Nothing. Went back to 104 and started playing "Heroes". Came out to 104. Switched to 122. Nothing. Tried 42. Worked. Went back to 122. Works.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was recording nothing, but when I turned on my 6412, it would not tune 663. Moved to 104 and then went back to 663. Nothing. Went back to 104 and started playing "Heroes". Came out to 104. Switched to 122. Nothing. Tried 42. Worked. Went back to 122. Works.



I've had a couple of instances of HBOHD failing to record recently, but for the most part my problems have been with the 30->99 range of channels.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for the most part my problems have been with the 30->99 range of channels.



I just did a test using 47. Set it to record a program, turned the DVR off, watched the program record light come on and after an hour went in and tried to watch it.


LOCK UP still.


What ever the latest "feature" Comcast introduced is I will be glad when they correct it..


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just did a test using 47. Set it to record a program, turned the DVR off, watched the program record light come on and after an hour went in and tried to watch it.
> 
> 
> LOCK UP still.
> 
> 
> What ever the latest "feature" Comcast introduced is I will be glad when they correct it..



I don't know of any recent new features. (You'll probably be better off if you leave the DVR on, although this problem isn't related to turning it off.)


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know of any recent new features. (You'll probably be better off if you leave the DVR on, although this problem isn't related to turning it off.)



Canadian humor here..


I was referring to the sudden problem with recording as a "feature"in quotes.


The last "feature" was the press fast forward and go directly to the end of the program before you got control back via the remote..


Will see if my 6412 on my other set has the same problems as my 3416.

Seems to be confined to a group of channels like you orginally posted.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know of any recent new features. (You'll probably be better off if you leave the DVR on, although this problem isn't related to turning it off.)



Used to be with Dish, could set their box to ask before installing software update. That was a real blessing, sure wish Comcast would allow this...


----------



## cruss50

As of this morning, here in Redmond, KIRO, CW11, Q13, and KONG have returned to 7.1, 11.1, 13.1, and 16.1, respectively.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruss50* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of this morning, here in Redmond, KIRO, CW11, Q13, and KONG have returned to 7.1, 11.1, 13.1, and 16.1, respectively.



I hope they just added the PSIP information and didn't move them again. Then I won't need to do anything since I mapped them to these locations already... these changes often screw with my guide (and thus my recording schedule) and require a little fixing.


----------



## Tdawgman

Looks like they fixed things. They didn't move the channels, just added the PSIP info.


----------



## plateauman

Just curious if any of you regulars on this forum have any thoughts about the upcoming software change.

It seems like a big deal switching to the gemstar/iGuide or whatever its called from the Microsoft based software.


Will this be better overall ? I know there's another thread on this forum to talking about the Comcast Box and it seems the rest of the country has had problems, so not sure if we should be celebrating or if it really makes no difference at all.


One positive thing, correct me if I'm wrong, with this other software, I'll be able to program my remote to do a 30-second skip? woo-hoo


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> One positive thing, correct me if I'm wrong, with this other software, I'll be able to program my remote to do a 30-second skip? woo-hoo



Yes, you should be able to add the 30-second skip. Also, the iGuide s/w appears to buffer both tuners, and you can use the swap button to switch between them. The main thing I'm going to miss is the ability to cull unwanted channels from the guide listings. Perhaps their "favorites" option will work better than ours, to help out there.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruss50* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of this morning, here in Redmond, KIRO, CW11, Q13, and KONG have returned to 7.1, 11.1, 13.1, and 16.1, respectively.



They have not made this change yet in North Seattle (Lake City). I'm waiting for this.


----------



## kirkovision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to QAM tuning. Look back through this thread for information about where various channels currently show up when you use your set's tuner instead of a Comcast box. Channels move around a lot, by the way, and Comcast will be no help in letting you know where they are and when they are going to change again. Some channels map to their correct PSIP positons (4-1, 5-1, 9-5) while others do not. KIRO, KCPQ, and KONG had logical assignments until last week, when they got moved to the 110s and 111s. Who knows what will happen next week.
> 
> 
> As for quality, it depends. If your set has a bad tuner, you may have problems. I've seen lots of posts from Panasonic plasma owners who can't find or keep certain channels properly tuned. But, QAM tuning seems to work just fine for most people.
> 
> 
> Of course, if you want encrypted channels such as ESPN-HD, you have to get a Comcast box or a cable card. Beyond that, the issue is whether the convenience of consistent, understandable channel assignments and a program guide are worth the cost of the set top box.



North Seattle Comcast HD QAM tuning:

I found that on my Panasonic, if you go up and tune KIRO, KCPQ, etc at 110s-111s- the set now knows where they are and adds them to the list back at 7.1 and 13.1, etc. Strange but true. Thanks BIslander for your post.


----------



## happybelly

Is anybody else having trouble recording Mariners games to DVR? When I try to watch the recording, it goes for about 20 minutes, then it stops.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having trouble recording Mariners games to DVR? When I try to watch the recording, it goes for about 20 minutes, then it stops.



Only when the HD broadcast is not listed on the schedule.


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only when the HD broadcast is not listed on the schedule.



I'm actually having this problem recording the SDTV broadcast of it.


----------



## wareagle

Are you recording or watching anything else at the same time? Many of us here have been having problems getting both tuners to work simultaneously with channels in the range of 30-99 or so.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have not made this change yet in North Seattle (Lake City). I'm waiting for this.



Interesting, I'm on Lake City Way at 105th and it is indeed updated for both my Samsung set top box and my FusionHDTV card.


----------



## happybelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you recording or watching anything else at the same time? Many of us here have been having problems getting both tuners to work simultaneously with channels in the range of 30-99 or so.



Often I'll record the SDTV broadcast and watch the HDTV broadcast. The HD version is on channel 664, though.


----------



## ABHD

Today it looks like Boston Comcast added HGTV-HD, FOOD-HD and A&E-HD.

Great news, however, if this is similar to last year, we might not be seeing these till probably the end of this year.


Is there anything we can do to get Comcast to get moving faster with HD in this area? Seems like we are always one of the later areas for Comcast to add new HD content. Even very rural parts of Oregon got UHD and MHD about 6 months before Seattle did last year.


I guess it's time for me to send another email request to Comcast, as now there is a brand new green utility box in my front yard that has the letters F, I, O and S on it. hmmm...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happybelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Often I'll record the SDTV broadcast and watch the HDTV broadcast. The HD version is on channel 664, though.



I get interference between those two -- can't record 30 and watch 664 at the same time.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting, I'm on Lake City Way at 105th and it is indeed updated for both my Samsung set top box and my FusionHDTV card.



I'm on Lake City at 145th, and I still have to use the 110 and 111 channels to get KIRO, CW, FOX... on my Sony DHG-HDD250!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on Lake City at 145th, and I still have to use the 110 and 111 channels to get KIRO, CW, FOX... on my Sony DHG-HDD250!



Maybe they only went to the city limits? Shouldn't be more than a day or so though.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe they only went to the city limits? Shouldn't be more than a day or so though.



Boy the TVGOS system is a pain to set up...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today it looks like Boston Comcast added HGTV-HD, FOOD-HD and A&E-HD.
> 
> Great news, however, if this is similar to last year, we might not be seeing these till probably the end of this year.
> 
> 
> Is there anything we can do to get Comcast to get moving faster with HD in this area? Seems like we are always one of the later areas for Comcast to add new HD content. Even very rural parts of Oregon got UHD and MHD about 6 months before Seattle did last year.
> 
> 
> I guess it's time for me to send another email request to Comcast, as now there is a brand new green utility box in my front yard that has the letters F, I, O and S on it. hmmm...




We will probably get Net Geo and A&E soon but you are right HGTV and Food will come end of this year. Every two weeks I send an email to Steve Kipp to add new hd channels. I think more emails he gets about hd channels the better chances we have to get hd channel.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We will probably get Net Geo and A&E soon but you are right HGTV and Food will come end of this year. Every two weeks I send an email to Steve Kipp to add new hd channels. I think more emails he gets about hd channels the better chances we have to get hd channel.



Whoa!! We are delayed, especially since FX and USA HD channels, as well as many others are coming out this summer. I'd actually prefer A&E, FX, and USA to take priority.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We will probably get Net Geo and A&E soon but you are right HGTV and Food will come end of this year. Every two weeks I send an email to Steve Kipp to add new hd channels. I think more emails he gets about hd channels the better chances we have to get hd channel.



I sent an email out yesterday, requesting for more HD channels along with requesting if he could help in getting Comcast to speed up the process of adding more HD as they becomes available in our area. Not sure if he can help in that aspect, but I hope he will listen to our requests and push to get us more HD faster.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an email out yesterday, requesting for more HD channels along with requesting if he could help in getting Comcast to speed up the process of adding more HD as they becomes available in our area. Not sure if he can help in that aspect, but I hope he will listen to our requests and push to get us more HD faster.



Well i will be jumping the ship once Fios tv comes to redmond. Nat Geo.com's Channel Locator found Verizon (FIOS TV) for bothell listed with hd channel. This tells me that FIOS TV is coming soon in our area.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i will be jumping the ship once Fios tv comes to redmond. Nat Geo.com's Channel Locator found Verizon (FIOS TV) for bothell listed with hd channel. This tells me that FIOS TV is coming soon in our area.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to have Verizon as your phone company to get FIOS?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to have Verizon as your phone company to get FIOS?



I believe that is true since FiOS is a Verizon venture. Wikipedia says availability in Washington is:

"Snohomish County, Washington - Verizon FiOS service is available in select Bothell and Mill Creek neighborhoods. Television service is not offered at this time.


King County, Washington- Installation is underway in some Kirkland, Redmond and NE-Bellevue neighborhoods.


Some Kirkland and Bothell neighborhoods are ready for ordering now. Only telephone and data are being readied."


Looks pretty minimal right now.


----------



## Karyk

I'm going to have to start checking this thread on a daly basis. Their last change of QAM channel assignments caused me to miss the last episode of 24.


I hope they quit changing these things around so frequently.


----------



## wareagle

Has anyone noticed any progress by Comcast in fixing the problem of the DVRs not being able to use both tuners for some channel combinations? I certainly haven't.


----------



## tballx

After much bitching about the slow rate of addition for HD channels, I've cut my service back to lifeline cable and turned in the crappy DVR. Either netflix or blockbuster will offer a much better value than this poor HD selection. I've also noticed that since switching back to my QAM tuner the channel mappings for local HD make a lot more sense. FOX is 13 and the hd version is 13.1 and the other broadcast channels work nearly identically. Much better than 89.2 or whatever it was...


----------



## pastiche

Just for the record, the PSIP mappings (7-1, 7-2, 11-1, 13-1) are correct again in Seattle, as well.


I'll be able to keep the PSIP mappings on the QAM list a little more accurate from here-on-out, as well, since I finally picked-up a PSIP-capable QAM tuner. For anyone who might be interested:

http://www.rjtech.net/desc_RJ-1000ATSC.htm 


It's an early entry into the digital-transition set-top market. Output is 480i only, but it tunes and downconverts 480p, 720p, and 1080i via both 8VSB and QAM. Widescreen programs can be letterboxed or zoomed. Quite an impressive little device for $75, and perfect for the analogue set in my bedroom.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed any progress by Comcast in fixing the problem of the DVRs not being able to use both tuners for some channel combinations? I certainly haven't.



Same here. If I am watching a show on one tuner, it will freeze when the second tuner starts to record.


So far, I haven't had any more show corruption when two shows are back to back, either on the same channel or different channels, in both SD and HD.


And it looks like if one show is recording and the second show starts, the first show seems to continue recording, though I am trying to limit these scenarios as much as possible for the moment.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

In case any of you Comcast DRV users have been tempted to buy the Tivo S3, Tivo just annouced a new $200 rebate program

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=352577


----------



## Junior34

Thanks Bonnie! I am seriously debating it.


----------



## scottiemc24

I'm not receiving 5-1, 11-1, or 13-1 now. Is there anyway someone could help me try to do it? I've gotten the channels on 110 to work, but the ones on 111 aren't scanning...


----------



## quarque

Anyone else receive a letter from Comcast touting all the great things they have and announcing the new guide? It also mentions that they want feedback (good and bad) from all of us. It was signed by John Dietrich, area VP. AND he gives us his email address: [email protected] 


My last email to Steve Kipp went unanswered so now we can try this guy. Every day I keep leaning more toward a dish, and I'm about to fall over...


----------



## newlinux

My 3412 all of sudden doesn't allow me to access on Demand. I can go through the menus and select programs, but all of them fail with the message:


"On Demand is not available right now, Please try again in a few minutes. Technical Information: server request/query timeout"


I've rebooted, removed splitters, checked the signal. On Demand is currently working on my other non-DVR boxes. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## newlinux

Just called comcast, and apparently this is a "known" problem they are working on.


----------



## jameskollar

Looks like we're all gonna be guinea pigs again, only this time there will be many more markets to share the pain with.


The new guide we're getting is called Comcast Central. It's relatively new (looks like it was rolled out in some markets a few month ago). You may have a message on your STB giving you a url for information about the new guide. It can be found at:

www.comcast.com/seattlenewguide 


P.S. Check out the users forum.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Looking for any words of wisdom for working with Comcast.


Background.. For some reason, my moto 3412 STB shows signal strength of 25 db or not at all for three channels 104,108, 109. All other channels are fine with strength of 35 db or higher. I have RG6 cable with one splitter (going to cable modem) from house connection to STB.


I complained about it today and they say that they will send a supervisor out to look. Any ideas other than what I have just said here to get them to fix the problem. Any ideas on what the problem could be? I have checked connections, cables, splitters, and nothing helps.


The twist is that for some reason, the problem is worse, way worse, some days than others.


If anyone has any insight for working with Comcast to make sure they check the right things and help fix this, I would appreciate it.


Patrick


----------



## wareagle

This morning my 3416 dual tuners appear to be functioning properly, for the first time in two weeks. I wonder what Comcast did to create that problem.


----------



## Go Hard

I've had a variety of similar problem lately:

- including recorded shows freezing and never coming back

- I recorded the hockey game yesterday and the info said it recorded for 2:56, well during playback the time bar only showed 1:12, and it ended at 1:12


Well this morning I turned on my tv (the dvr is always on) and tried to rewind the news, well everything froze and the dvr rebooted. I haven't had a reboot since I went back to the older software (v 12.whatever). I didn't check if I lost all of my recorded shows.


I pray that Comcast Central isn't this bad.


----------



## artshotwell

I watched last night as I recorded Brothers & Sisters... the recording stopped, the red recording light went out after about 20 seconds. A check of the DVR menu showed it as recording. Even after 15 minutes, the onscreen DVR menu showed it was still recording while the red record light was out. I hit playback and the show played back for 18 seconds, then went to black. The STB showed PLA, but no picture. I hit pause and playback had reached the end of it's 18 second recording. Tivo is looking awfully attractive. Or DirecTV, dunno which.


----------



## newlinux

This is just bad - all these problems. I'm hoping I get on demand back today... All non DVR boxes, including the DCT700s in my house, never have any problems.


I just want to drop kick this DVR. The only reason I have it is to record the few premium shows I get in HD with dolby digital. I use an HTPC to record everything else and stream it across the house. (I rarely watch livetv, except for sports). At this point I'm close to ready to just getting rid of it, and recording premium content via the composite or s-video or something, and using on-demand when what I want is available.


In talking to the CSR I was told the new guide would "fix all of these problems." I'm hopeful but pessimistic.


----------



## gdeep

We shouldn't be charged for DVR service until the issue is resolved. I will try calling comcast today and see if i don't have to pay for dvr service for last month and this month.


----------



## thewarm

It tunes on 22.1, but the info is from 22.2 (tube TV). I'm using the TVGOS guide on a Sony DHG-HDD250.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## vico512

I'm not sure if it's just my DVR, but Sunday's Desperate Housewives only recorded 26 minutes of the program. The scheduler shows it was set-up for 1:02, but it never got there. That particular show also frequently showed a lip-sync problem on the 3416.


----------



## vico512

I've had the FIOS phone & internet for several weeks -- it works well, much more reliably (and much faster) than the DSL that I had. The box only needs the coax cable connected once they bring TV into the area, as they have back east. I'm hoping it works well enough to provide a viable alternative to Comcast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> King County, Washington- Installation is underway in some Kirkland, Redmond and NE-Bellevue neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> Some Kirkland and Bothell neighborhoods are ready for ordering now. Only telephone and data are being readied."
> 
> 
> Looks pretty minimal right now.


----------



## wareagle

I've seen references elsewhere to the effect that FIOS bandwidth will only allow recording and/or viewing of a single HD program at one time. Is that true here? (I doubt that it will ever matter to me, since it shouldn't be available in Bellevue.)


----------



## TAB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just called comcast, and apparently this is a "known" problem they are working on.



I had this problem too. One DVR box with the On Demand not working and a non-DVR box with On Demand working fine. Had a tech out Saturday and he called in an air raid box reset and within 45 minutes the On Demand worked. He must have had a super-reset done because previously the Customer Support rep tried a generic reset when I had them on the phone without any success.


----------



## artseattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning my 3416 dual tuners appear to be functioning properly, for the first time in two weeks. I wonder what Comcast did to create that problem.





Wareagle, what do you do to test the system? I didn't have any frozen recordings yesterday but it is so intermittent that I can't be sure if it's fixed. Is there a particular set of things you do?


Thanks,


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just my DVR, but Sunday's Desperate Housewives only recorded 26 minutes of the program. The scheduler shows it was set-up for 1:02, but it never got there. That particular show also frequently showed a lip-sync problem on the 3416.




I've always had a problem with audio being offset with this show, whether watching with cable card, DVR, or from HTPC, so I think it is the broadcast. Luckily my HTPC allows me to adjust audiosync...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TAB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had this problem too. One DVR box with the On Demand not working and a non-DVR box with On Demand working fine. Had a tech out Saturday and he called in an air raid box reset and within 45 minutes the On Demand worked. He must have had a super-reset done because previously the Customer Support rep tried a generic reset when I had them on the phone without any success.



Yeah, the reset the tech did over the phone didn't help me. But I unplugged the machine for a couple of minutes and then plugged it back in, and it finally worked again after about a half hour.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen references elsewhere to the effect that FIOS bandwidth will only allow recording and/or viewing of a single HD program at one time. Is that true here? (I doubt that it will ever matter to me, since it shouldn't be available in Bellevue.)



FiOS uses same Motorola Dual Tuner HD-DVR as COMCAST.

You are confusing FiOS (which has far more capacity than cable) with U-verse.


AT&T's U-verse is currently limited to only one HD program at a time (plus up to three SD programs)....

But later this year, they plan on doubling capacity by using BOTH phone line copper pairs:
http://telephonyonline.com/home/news...treams_031907/


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FiOS uses same Motorola Dual Tuner HD-DVR as COMCAST.
> 
> You are confusing FiOS (which has far more capacity than cable) with U-verse.
> 
> 
> AT&T's U-verse is currently limited to only one HD program at a time (plus up to three SD programs)....
> 
> But later this year, they plan on doubling capacity by using BOTH phone line copper pairs:
> http://telephonyonline.com/home/news...treams_031907/



The discussion I saw was about FiOS, but perhaps they were misinformed. It's pretty academic since the limitation here is zero, and will undoubtedly remain there for me unless Verizon replaces Qwest in my neighborhood.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FiOS uses same Motorola Dual Tuner HD-DVR as COMCAST.
> 
> You are confusing FiOS (which has far more capacity than cable) with U-verse.
> 
> 
> AT&T's U-verse is currently limited to only one HD program at a time (plus up to three SD programs)....
> 
> But later this year, they plan on doubling capacity by using BOTH phone line copper pairs:
> http://telephonyonline.com/home/news...treams_031907/



Does Qwest have any similar plans? It would be great to have a FIOS-like alternate to Comcast.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i will be jumping the ship once Fios tv comes to redmond. Nat Geo.com's Channel Locator found Verizon (FIOS TV) for bothell listed with hd channel. This tells me that FIOS TV is coming soon in our area.



According to the website, I can now get Fios internet but still no TV service yet. Internet was not available a few weeks ago, but now it is. I'm hoping the TV will be coming soon as I'm losing my patients waiting for Comcast to add HD.


I read a rumor on another forum that TV service may be available this fall, but they have to get approval for Washington state. Also I heard an advertizement for Fios TV on the radio while driving one day so hmmm.... Is this available now in certain areas?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also I heard an advertizement for Fios TV on the radio while driving one day so hmmm.... Is this available now in certain areas?



Probably not. You can only find local listings west of the Mississippi for southern California and Texas:
http://www22.verizon.com/content/fio...nel+lineup.htm


----------



## gdeep

I was looking at TV listing and found there are three new channels added 657, 658, and 659 with no information listed. Does this mean they will be new hd channels? Did anybody else find these channels?


I hope they add Nat Geo, Food and HGTV. I don't want A&E as they don't have much hd programs.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking at TV listing and found there are three new channels added 657, 658, and 659 with no information listed. Does this mean they will be new hd channels? Did anybody else find these channels?
> 
> 
> I hope they add Nat Geo, Food and HGTV. I don't want A&E as they don't have much hd programs.



I just hope what's on the channels now has nothing to do with what's eventually there.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just hope what's on the channels now has nothing to do with what's eventually there.



It looks like the HD poster art images as part of the new guide system coming ...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like the HD poster art images as part of the new guide system coming ...



I hope these hd poster art images only showing up for temporary purposes. Is there a way i can check through my cable box whether this is hd or no hd channels?


----------



## Nausicaa

When INHD and INHD2 were added, Comcast broadcasted HD video of landscapes (thiink "Sunrise Earth" on DHDT) for a time until the regular programming started.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, the reset the tech did over the phone didn't help me. But I unplugged the machine for a couple of minutes and then plugged it back in, and it finally worked again after about a half hour.



Unfortunately, this is now a dangerous option if you have recordings you don't wanna lose - reformatting is not uncommon. How this can be allowed to occur with no warning is beyond me. Except of course that this is Comcast...


----------



## Al Shing

Three new channels showed up on the Guide, 657, 658, 659. There is nothing but a graphic showing HD movies that are on-demand on each channel.


Obviously, watch this space.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning my 3416 dual tuners appear to be functioning properly, for the first time in two weeks. I wonder what Comcast did to create that problem.



I haven't been following the thread recently, but didn't they just dump the MSFT interface? I thought I heard that somewhere.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't been following the thread recently, but didn't they just dump the MSFT interface? I thought I heard that somewhere.



Turn on your TV -- MSFT is still with us.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When INHD and INHD2 were added, Comcast broadcasted HD video of landscapes (thiink "Sunrise Earth" on DHDT) for a time until the regular programming started.



I hope this is same case for 3 new hd channels.


----------



## gdeep

I got this from dslreports.com


Most of Everett 7/10

Bellingham and parts of N Everett 7/17

Redmond 7/24-31

Seattle 8/7-14


Let's see how accurate this schedule is.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't want A&E as they don't have much hd programs.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't most of the network shows they broadcast in HD?


I know CSI:Miami, 24, and Sopranos do.


----------



## Fitch

Didn't go too far back in this thread, but check out channels 958-961 for another preview of the new guide.


The channels in the little windows don't match what's on now, but I bet this is how they will do the new "preview" menus. Probably when you highlight one of these windows, it will pull the sound feed from that channel.


I talked to Comcast Internet tech today who said we should have the new guide June 4, and no, I couldn't sign up to test early. We'll see.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fitch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I talked to Comcast Internet tech today who said we should have the new guide June 4, and no, I couldn't sign up to test early. We'll see.



Who is included in the "we" the tech spoke of?


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn on your TV -- MSFT is still with us.



I don't have a Comcast box--just some QAM tuners.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a Comcast box--just some QAM tuners.



Yeah, I forgot. Well, you won't have as much to look forward to, but perhaps you'll find the new HD channels before they remap them.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Comcast is adding A&E HD, Home & Garden Television HD and Food Network HD to its HD lineup, officials confirmed Tuesday.

http://multichannel.com/article/CA6445509.html 


per Swanni ... "Comcast says the channels will not be added to an individual market system until it has enough capacity"


Funny how NGeo was not mentioned although it's been confirmed a local honcho that it's coming.


----------



## Fitch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who is included in the "we" the tech spoke of?



I dunno. He knew I lived in Seattle proper, so I guess that's who he meant. But from various news sites and this forum, it's probably starting in Spokane and moving west.


----------



## mgamon

I'm moving to Tulalip, in a housing development called Aspen, located west of I5 on the Tulalip Indian reservation, around 35 miles north of Seattle. I thought Comcast cable would serve there, but Comcast says they do not. (They do serve Marysville, in the same zip code, 98271.)


On my lot, I have a lot of high trees on the south side, so I may not be able to get satellite TV. There seems to be a small cable service provided by the Tulalip Indian reservation, but that system does not have HDTV. Anyone know of a major cable service that I can get in Aspen?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgamon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm moving to Tulalip, in a housing development called Aspen, located west of I5 on the Tulalip Indian reservation, around 35 miles north of Seattle. I thought Comcast cable would serve there, but Comcast says they do not. (They do serve Marysville, in the same zip code, 98271.)
> 
> 
> On my lot, I have a lot of high trees on the south side, so I may not be able to get satellite TV. There seems to be a small cable service provided by the Tulalip Indian reservation, but that system does not have HDTV. Anyone know of a major cable service that I can get in Aspen?



If the trees do not go on for hundreds of feet you may still be able to get signals OTA. You will need a good antenna like the Channel Master 4248 or 4228 and an amplifier (CM 7775). If you don't want to try it yourself you can hire an installer to do a site survey. They will verify reception for you. You might also consider a dish if you can get a line of sight path that goes above the trees. The birds are at around 31 degrees above the horizon.


----------



## zyland

You might check with the Marysville-Tulalip chamber of commerce but I seriously doubt there is any other cable service besides the one you already know about. You mentioned trees to the south, so you might also be out of luck trying to get over the air reception, but it's worth a shot. There are eight OTA HDTV stations in the Seattle/Tacoma area.


Good Luck.


----------



## Karyk

Have they switched the QAM assignment for KING?


----------



## Budget_HT

Today I bought my first HDTV with a QAM tuner built in. I hooked it up to my $13 Comcast Limited Basic service and I was surprised to see all of the local HDTV OTA channels with their properly-mapped channel numbers, like 4.1, 5.1 , etc. I also get digital versions of the analog SD channels and Music Choice and FM radio stations, plus more channels I have not completely figured out yet.


I live in the Fairwood area east of Renton.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have they switched the QAM assignment for KING?



Still 85-2 5.1 for KING-HD in Bellevue.


----------



## Karyk

King-HD wasn't working for me yesterday--I wonder if it was just down or what? I'm in the south end of Seattle proper, BTW,


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> King-HD wasn't working for me yesterday--I wonder if it was just down or what? I'm in the south end of Seattle proper, BTW,



King-HD working ok on my fusionHDTV QAM tuner. Southcenter/Tukwila.

(added)

I am however having trouble locking signals for CW and KCPQ...looks like lower than usual signal strength issue, not mapping issue.

(/added)


--

Sang


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list.


The only major change is that the Music Choice channels are in the clear, again.


----------



## scottiemc24

I still am not receiving King-HD OTA. Anyone know what I can do or if you have any problems?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I bought my first HDTV with a QAM tuner built in. I hooked it up to my $13 Comcast Limited Basic service and I was surprised to see all of the local HDTV OTA channels with their properly-mapped channel numbers, like 4.1, 5.1 , etc. I also get digital versions of the analog SD channels and Music Choice and FM radio stations, plus more channels I have not completely figured out yet.
> 
> 
> I live in the Fairwood area east of Renton.



Dave - may I enquire as to brand and model? A friend is looking to buy one that works with the QAM jumble.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's an update of the QAM list.
> 
> 
> The only major change is that the Music Choice channels are in the clear, again.



Thank you. It IS nice to get the Music Choice channels!









I was looking for those a few days ago...


----------



## Junior34

Anyone here use cablecards? I was looking at buying a Tivo Series 3, which use 2, and heard about switched digital video not working with the cards. If you do have the Tivo Series 3, how do you like it


----------



## petemossmoto

Sorry if this has been done to death here, but I have yet to see any definitive answer. I am planning on getting my first HDTV soon, and I am unsure if I will need a QAM tuner. I currently have the basic extended analog cable (no premiums) from Comcast in Seattle, and dont use a cable box, just the tuner in my VCR. If I get a HDTV with a QAM tuner, will this be sufficient to continue to view cable as I currently do, or are there still QAM channels (?) that are encrypted in Seattle? I have seen differing views on whether QAM tuners will work for me, or if I need to get a cable box with HDMI output, or if I even need to upgrade to digital cable to view HD content.


Thanks in advance! I am a tech guy, but new to the HDTV side of life. I cant believe how confusing this is, with the plethora of choices, and lack of up-to-date, straight answers!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petemossmoto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I get a HDTV with a QAM tuner, will this be sufficient to continue to view cable as I currently do, or are there still QAM channels (?) that are encrypted in Seattle?



You should be okay with all the channels you currently are authorized to get and you should be able to get the local affiliates - KOMO, KING, KONG, KIRO, KCTS, KMYQ, KSTW and KCPQ - in HD.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petemossmoto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been done to death here, but I have yet to see any definitive answer. I am planning on getting my first HDTV soon, and I am unsure if I will need a QAM tuner. I currently have the basic extended analog cable (no premiums) from Comcast in Seattle, and dont use a cable box, just the tuner in my VCR. !



I'm not a big fan of Cablecard, because it's been problematic and I think it's more of a solution for a DVR (like the new HD Tivos), but if I were buying a new TV it would have Cablecard just so I had the option.


In case you're not familiar with it, Cablecard allows your TV to tune in all the channels you're subscribed to, just like you had a cable box (but you can't do On Demand stuff). And I don't follow this, but I think at one time Comcast gave you the card for free (without a monthly fee).


----------



## quarque

Pete - note that some TV QAM tuners work better than others at finding and mapping channels. Whatever you buy make sure there is a decent return policy if it has trouble tuning or mapping stations. There seems to be no hard and fast rule about brands because within a brand some models work great and some don't. You might post your favorite choice(s) and see who here has had good luck with it.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here use cablecards? I was looking at buying a Tivo Series 3, which use 2, and heard about switched digital video not working with the cards. If you do have the Tivo Series 3, how do you like it



I absolutely love it. hated the Comcast DVR. I don't believe SD will have much effect on most users because A. Most of the popular channels will probably never be switched and B. I think it will be quite a while before it actually happens.


In the meantime, I get every show that I ask for and it never misses a show or records half of it. Never could say that about the Motorola box.


I have 2 cable cards and have had 0 problems since Jan. I just plugged in an esata Seagate 750 Gig external drive and now I have 131 hours of HD recording space.

Doesn't get any better.


BTW, Tivo is offering a $200 rebate for Fathers Day. Gets the price under $400. If you can afford it, you'll never regret it


----------



## Junior34

Thanks for the information Bonnie.


I am definitely on the fence. I saw the rebate and am trying to justify the purchase.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave - may I enquire as to brand and model? A friend is looking to buy one that works with the QAM jumble.



I wanted a small HDTV for use as a monitor and TV/HDTV for my travel trailer, so I found this one and thought I would try it and be able to return it if needed.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5645638 
http://www.polaroid.com/global/detai...bmLocale=en_US 


I was surprised to see the OTA-equivalent channels all map to their OTA logical channel numbers on my Comcast cable service at home. Some channels also have some PSIP-driven prorgram guide data, but that is sporadic at best.


Right now I am sitting at an RV park just north of Hoodsport on Hood Canal. On the local cable system here (HCTC - Hood Canal Telecommunications) I get all local HD channels except KSTW (channel 11), but they are on their native channels (high 80's and low 90's) with no mapping to their OTA logical channel numbers.


The TV has the following inputs: 1 HDMI, 1 VGA, 1 component (3 RCA's), 1 s-video, 1 composite (yellow RCA) and one RF input, accepting combined analog and digital from either cable or antenna.


It has a coax (RCA) digital audio output and a mini-phone-jack stereo headphone output.


The channel selection sequence mixes the digital and analog into a single list, e.g., 4, 4.1, 5, 5.1,5.2, 6, 7, 7.1, 7.2, etc.


I have not tried this TV with an antenna input yet. I will after I get home.


One thing odd about this TV is its 16x10 aspect ratio (1440x900 pixels). To me, HD pictures seem to have a slight vertical stretch, since they fill the screen. This might be a showstopper for some folks.


I tried the monitor with a VGA connection to my computer. I have not tried the HDMI input yet. I need a mini-DVI to DVI adapter for my MacBook. I can also try HDMI with one of my HR10-250 HD TiVo's. I just ran out of time, since we were leaving town.


I have no idea if other sized Polaroids have the same tuners/features or not. It seems to me that they buy a variety of OEM models, so they may not be consistent in their user interfaces and/or actual features and functions.


----------



## Nausicaa

A native resolution of 1440x900 means it's a PC LCD that has had a tuner added to it.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A native resolution of 1440x900 means it's a PC LCD that has had a tuner added to it.



I realized that. Since I want it for both purposes, that might be okay for me. Time will tell.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The channel selection sequence mixes the digital and analog into a single list, e.g., 4, 4.1, 5, 5.1,5.2, 6, 7, 7.1, 7.2, etc.
> 
> 
> I have not tried this TV with an antenna input yet. I will after I get home.
> 
> 
> One thing odd about this TV is its 16x10 aspect ratio (1440x900 pixels). To me, HD pictures seem to have a slight vertical stretch, since they fill the screen. This might be a showstopper for some folks.
> 
> ...




I found the user guide, and page 26 mentions an option to cycle through aspect ratio options, one of which is 1:1.85 --

http://www.polaroid.com/service/user...911c_ug_en.pdf


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found the user guide, and page 26 mentions an option to cycle through aspect ratio options, one of which is 1:1.85 --
> 
> http://www.polaroid.com/service/user...911c_ug_en.pdf



Like many other HDTV's, the aspect ratio options (P. Size button on the remote) are disabled when receiving an HD program (i.e., 720p or 1080i).


The manual does not directly match the behavior of my TV. The "ZOOM" feature is not available at all. The NORMAL, FULL and WIDE functions are there for 480i sources. When the P. SIZE button is pressed while watching HD sources, a dialog box appears stating "Feature Not Available."


So the manual is misleading, but the behavior is what I would have expected based on my experiences with several other HDTVs.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like many other HDTV's, the aspect ratio options (P. Size button on the remote) are disabled when receiving an HD program (i.e., 720p or 1080i).
> 
> 
> The manual does not directly match the behavior of my TV. The "ZOOM" feature is not available at all. The NORMAL, FULL and WIDE functions are there for 480i sources. When the P. SIZE button is pressed while watching HD sources, a dialog box appears stating "Feature Not Available."
> 
> 
> So the manual is misleading, but the behavior is what I would have expected based on my experiences with several other HDTVs.



It really is misleading, since it only says that the "normal" mode isn't available for 720p, 1080i, and 1080p -- implying that all the others are. Does it actually have a QAM tuner, then, or does the "cable" tuner mode mean something else?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I get every show that I ask for and it never misses a show or records half of it. Never could say that about the Motorola box.



Does it also take care of other Motorola annoyances, like the lag time from the remote? What are the FF speeds?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am definitely on the fence. I saw the rebate and am trying to justify the purchase.



Keep in mind that with Tivo, you'll lose access to On Demand, which can be really useful for series programs on premium channels, etc...


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It really is misleading, since it only says that the "normal" mode isn't available for 720p, 1080i, and 1080p -- implying that all the others are. Does it actually have a QAM tuner, then, or does the "cable" tuner mode mean something else?



It definitely has a QAM tuner that seems to work very well. I haven't tried ATSC OTA reception yet.


On digital channels, it displays whatever PSIP program guide data is making it through the Comcast world, which varies a lot by channel.


On analog channels, it displays whatever VBI-based station identifier and current program information data are made available. A few local channels and several cable channels provide some or all of this information.


So far, with two days of use, I am pretty satisfied with the performance of this TV, especially based on the price I paid.


----------



## quarque

Dave - thanks for all the info. Haven't thought about the Polaroid brand - may give it a look. Now where did I put that Pronto or Swinger I had 40 years ago...


BTW - the Walmart spec. sheet says it is "16:9" not 16:10. LIARS!


----------



## petemossmoto

Thanks everyone for answering my questions yesterday with regards to QAM reception. I found myself in CircuitCity yesterday checking out their sale items. I settled on a Toshiba 37HL67. It is a big beautiful world in my living room now! I started off by watching Pans Labyrinth. In fact, I stayed up way too late last night watching and making adjustments.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petemossmoto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I currently have the basic extended analog cable (no premiums) from Comcast in Seattle, and dont use a cable box, just the tuner in my VCR. If I get a HDTV with a QAM tuner, will this be sufficient to continue to view cable as I currently do, or are there still QAM channels (?) that are encrypted in Seattle? ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should be okay with all the channels you currently are authorized to get and you should be able to get the local affiliates - KOMO, KING, KONG, KIRO, KCTS, KMYQ, KSTW and KCPQ - in HD.



I disagree.


With your subscription level, when you switch from an analog cable-ready TV to a Digital QAM TV, you will only be able to view the limited channels. All the other channels in the higher lineups are encrypted - CNN, TBS, A&E etc.


The only way to continue with your 'basic extended' is to rent a digital cable box. Basically, Comcast is levying an extra $5.00 / month fee on digital sets when compared to analog sets - this protects them from cable piracy.


----------



## jason75

Unless the TV has both an analog and a digital (QAM) cable tuner built in.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it also take care of other Motorola annoyances, like the lag time from the remote? What are the FF speeds?



I don't notice any lag. I rarely fast forward but I think it is OK too. I usually use the 30 sec skip to get thru the commercials.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless the TV has both an analog and a digital (QAM) cable tuner built in.



Which post is this reply related to? #9400?


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> 
> With your subscription level, when you switch from an analog cable-ready TV to a Digital QAM TV, you will only be able to view the limited channels. All the other channels in the higher lineups are encrypted - CNN, TBS, A&E etc.
> 
> 
> The only way to continue with your 'basic extended' is to rent a digital cable box. Basically, Comcast is levying an extra $5.00 / month fee on digital sets when compared to analog sets - this protects them from cable piracy.



Not true. I have a TV with both a QAM and analog tuner and I get all the channels that are in the basic extended plus several digital versions of channels that are not encrypted. I also get all the local digital channels, including the HD feeds. My understanding is that "limited" is done with a filter that is put on the cable line outside the house. So, if you have limited cable before you get the TV, then you will probably still only have limited cable with the new TV.


----------



## colincornaby

Is there any hope Comcast is going to start passing the TV Guide/schedule info on locals? My TV (LN-S4096) is not TV Guide enabled, but it can tell you what show is currently on while you surf, which I'm assuming is pulled from some sort of scheduling data. Currently I get nothing though for show names and times.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any hope Comcast is going to start passing the TV Guide/schedule info on locals? My TV (LN-S4096) is not TV Guide enabled, but it can tell you what show is currently on while you surf, which I'm assuming is pulled from some sort of scheduling data. Currently I get nothing though for show names and times.



Actually, I think the program info you're seeing is being transmitted by the stations. Each one should be sending current and future program info such that it would fill in a guide designed to catch such info.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that with Tivo, you'll lose access to On Demand, which can be really useful for series programs on premium channels, etc...



I have an S3 and don't miss On Demand one bit. Tivo's season pass is solid, which makes it hard to miss an episode. I'm not sure about the above comment about "programs on premium channels." This is not a problem for the Tivo S3 with cablecards. I subscribe to the HBO package, and scheduled a season pass for the last season of the Sopranos.


----------



## EZ Rider

I switched from a Series 2 Tivo to the Comcast DVR because I can't afford the HD Tivo, and I miss the Tivo. The Comcast season pass functionality is bad, but at least I can record HD. I get what I pay for I guess. :shrug:


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched from a Series 2 Tivo to the Comcast DVR because I can't afford the HD Tivo, and I miss the Tivo. The Comcast season pass functionality is bad, but at least I can record HD. I get what I pay for I guess. :shrug:



I just saw an ad the other day that the Tivo S3 has a $200.00 rebate if purchased before June 16th. That should make it a bit cheaper.


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I think the program info you're seeing is being transmitted by the stations. Each one should be sending current and future program info such that it would fill in a guide designed to catch such info.



But the problem is I'm not seeing any program info for any station.


----------



## Karyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an S3 and don't miss On Demand one bit. Tivo's season pass is solid, which makes it hard to miss an episode. I'm not sure about the above comment about "programs on premium channels." This is not a problem for the Tivo S3 with cablecards. I subscribe to the HBO package, and scheduled a season pass for the last season of the Sopranos.



The only thing I found On Demand good for that a Tivo couldn't do was they indexed political speeches at conventions by speaker.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true. I have a TV with both a QAM and analog tuner and I get all the channels that are in the basic extended plus several digital versions of channels that are not encrypted. I also get all the local digital channels, including the HD feeds. My understanding is that "limited" is done with a filter that is put on the cable line outside the house. So, if you have limited cable before you get the TV, then you will probably still only have limited cable with the new TV.



I was speaking of digital only - since you have an analog tuner, you will continue to get the 'basic' channels in analog.


However, like in Chicago, Comcast is going to drop the analog channels soon to free up space for more HD. This is why you see the offers for 'free for a year' digital settop boxes. These allow analog sets to use digital channels, On Demand etc. However, since they lack a digital output, they are fairly useless on an a digital set.


These boxes also lack 'separable security' as mandated by the FCC and will not be usable by Comcast (unless in customer hands) after July of this year.


Once the analog channels are dropped, the only channels you will get via 'clear QAM' are likely to be those available via 'limited' cable. This allows Comcast to stop using filters (which require a truck roll), as pointed out by someone earlier in this thread.


My increasingly cynical opinion is that by the time we have transitioned to all digital cable (not necessarily HDTV), Comcast will be able to charge us more for the digitial equivalent of what we get 'built in' to our analog sets (by charging us for extra cable boxes & 'digital outlets'). Eventually, digital sets may catch up (with support for Cable Cards or successors), but that will be many years after Comcast has dropped analog.


Once the switch to digital happens, HTPC users will probably never be able to get anything other than limited cable.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Three new channels showed up on the Guide, 657, 658, 659. There is nothing but a graphic showing HD movies that are on-demand on each channel.
> 
> 
> Obviously, watch this space.



I noticed today that these channels, as well as 958, 959, 960, and 961, are now encrypted and not available.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the problem is I'm not seeing any program info for any station.



OTA transmissions are great for channel info as the individual stations send out their own data. Comcast on the other hand transmits nothing. At least I don't see it through my HDTV, my Samsung set top box or from my Fusion HDTV card.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an S3 and don't miss On Demand one bit. Tivo's season pass is solid, which makes it hard to miss an episode. I'm not sure about the above comment about "programs on premium channels."



For series programs like Brotherhood or The Tudors, On Demand often has all the episodes available at the same time, makes it easy to watch it straight thru, or record the whole series to DVD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For series programs like Brotherhood or The Tudors, On Demand often has all the episodes available at the same time, makes it easy to watch it straight thru, or record the whole series to DVD.



And in some cases, as in The Tudors HD, episodes show up OnDemand before they're otherwise available.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA transmissions are great for channel info as the individual stations send out their own data. Comcast on the other hand transmits nothing. At least I don't see it through my HDTV, my Samsung set top box or from my Fusion HDTV card.



A friend of mine has Comcast basic and I believe he sees program information, including the title and a description. He has no cable box and subscribes to only the cheapest service, basically because they gave him a deal tied to his Comcast Internet.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has Comcast basic and I believe he sees program information, including the title and a description. He has no cable box and subscribes to only the cheapest service, basically because they gave him a deal tied to his Comcast Internet.



With that said, I just checked my set. No program information. So, I'm going to retract my earlier statement until I can check with my friend.


----------



## jason75

Once in a while, I get program information on the locals with my Limited Basic service using the QAM tuner on my TV. It's not consistent.


----------



## artseattle

Anyone else getting constant digital breakup on Channel 174? The French Open is being shown in upconverted widescreen.


I'm near the Arboretum.


----------



## non-poster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA transmissions are great for channel info as the individual stations send out their own data. Comcast on the other hand transmits nothing. At least I don't see it through my HDTV, my Samsung set top box or from my Fusion HDTV card.



I think this discussion is about PSIP , right? I would like to see this data included in each channel's stream for all channels Comcast provides. We should all email that guy who sent us the letter a few weeks ago .


----------



## acc10x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting constant digital breakup on Channel 174? The French Open is being shown in upconverted widescreen.
> 
> 
> I'm near the Arboretum.



no, but for several days now i've been getting constant breakup for channels 108, 109 & 110. anyone else? never got a good signal for 110 and didn't really care, but i used to have zero probs with good reception for 108/109.


comcast cablecards through a tivo s3 in the maple leaf neighborhood. doesn't matter which tuner i use.


----------



## plateauman

Well I'm not sure if this has been discussed before but here's my current headache..


Set up the M's to Record in HD on 664. Start watching the recording and the picture freeze frames about 2 minutes into the recording. The audio continues but the picture is frozen. I've tried fast forwarding, starting the recording over and it will always freeze in the same spot.


This has happened two or three times now with 664 in particular. I haven't had this problem with other HD channels, so what is going on ???!!!










Please, someone tell me that it will all be better with the new iguide or Tivo software .... I need a hug


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm not sure if this has been discussed before but here's my current headache..
> 
> 
> Set up the M's to Record in HD on 664. Start watching the recording and the picture freeze frames about 2 minutes into the recording. The audio continues but the picture is frozen. I've tried fast forwarding, starting the recording over and it will always freeze in the same spot.
> 
> 
> This has happened two or three times now with 664 in particular. I haven't had this problem with other HD channels, so what is going on ???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, someone tell me that it will all be better with the new iguide or Tivo software .... I need a hug



This happens for me too, and on ESPN and ESPN2HD (just happened while watching the French Open.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once in a while, I get program information on the locals with my Limited Basic service using the QAM tuner on my TV. It's not consistent.



Me too.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Please, someone tell me that it will all be better with the new iguide or Tivo software .... I need a hug



Sorry, but I doubt seriously that problems like yours have anything to do with guide software. It's either in the hardware or signal strength.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This happens for me too, and on ESPN and ESPN2HD (just happened while watching the French Open.



Happens all the time to me on HD and SD. They (Comcast) put my name on a list saying its a known problem,


----------



## Mike777

About half of my HD stations are out with my older Motorola box. Just off the top of my head, KOMO, PBS, My-Q, UHT, MTV-HD, Golf HD are all out, maybe more than this. UHD and MTV-HD I kind of expect to be out as I rarely get them with any consistency. Even my regular Encore station, SD, is out. This sucks. I unplugged the box and plugged it back in. No difference, except it dumped the whole TV schedule.


I hate Comcast. Maybe it is time to try a HD-DVR, seeing as how I am already paying $5 just for the HD capable box. The DVR is only like $7 more.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About half of my HD stations are out with my older Motorola box.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine tolerating that. At the very least, get Comcast to replace it. If it's a matter of the signal strength, rather than your box, then a DVR would just make it worse because of the need to support two tuners.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About half of my HD stations are out with my older Motorola box. Just off the top of my head, KOMO, PBS, My-Q, UHT, MTV-HD, Golf HD are all out, maybe more than this. UHD and MTV-HD I kind of expect to be out as I rarely get them with any consistency. Even my regular Encore station, SD, is out. This sucks. I unplugged the box and plugged it back in. No difference, except it dumped the whole TV schedule.
> 
> 
> I hate Comcast. Maybe it is time to try a HD-DVR, seeing as how I am already paying $5 just for the HD capable box. The DVR is only like $7 more.



And what is the SNR you get? If its below 30db you're in trouble. You can get the signal strength by first tuning to the problem channel, then turning the box off and within 2 seconnds press the Select button. Arrow around until you get to Inbound Status. You'll see the SNR value and the AGC value. It can vary widely from channel to channel which would explain why you have some channels that work and others that don't.


If this is your case, it's not the boxes fault, it's your wiring. A new box will not help. If the signal is good, then get the HD DVR. I think you'll like it. Really!


----------



## Lurker Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that is true since FiOS is a Verizon venture. Wikipedia says availability in Washington is:
> 
> "Snohomish County, Washington - Verizon FiOS service is available in select Bothell and Mill Creek neighborhoods. Television service is not offered at this time.



Which is where I live, and no FiOS here.


I just received my first HDTV today (a 20" Vizio for my bedroom), and I refuse to pay Comcast money for a set box to receive all the channels I'm paying for.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And what is the SNR you get? If its below 30db you're in trouble. You can get the signal strength by first tuning to the problem channel, then turning the box off and within 2 seconnds press the Select button. Arrow around until you get to Inbound Status. You'll see the SNR value and the AGC value. It can vary widely from channel to channel which would explain why you have some channels that work and others that don't.
> 
> 
> If this is your case, it's not the boxes fault, it's your wiring. A new box will not help. If the signal is good, then get the HD DVR. I think you'll like it. Really!



Thanks for the tip. I didn't know how to check the SNR. Most of my HD channels came back, except for UHD and MTV-HD, which I can only get about once per week. I checked the SNR for a couple of them. KOMO 104 was just barely over 30, which it listed as "fair." TNT-HD had a 35. The trouble channels didn't give me anything, just error messages.


This kind of bugs me how they can blame "the wiring." I know that some of these wires are old and were installed by a totally different cable operator, but still, this is the frigging "cable" company. You would think they should be able to get anyone decent cable. That is their job description.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> This kind of bugs me how they can blame "the wiring." I know that some of these wires are old and were installed by a totally different cable operator, but still, this is the frigging "cable" company. You would think they should be able to get anyone decent cable. That is their job description.



You're responsible for the wiring inside your house. If your weak signal is due to external wiring, then Comcast should fix it without charge. If it's because of poor internal wiring, they'll probably replace it... for a price.


----------



## dsmdriver

Anybody missing KOMO in HD via QAM? I'm getting the SD version on 79-3, but the HD version which used to be at 82-4 is gone.


I'm in Lake Forest Park.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmdriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody missing KOMO in HD via QAM? I'm getting the SD version on 79-3, but the HD version which used to be at 82-4 is gone.
> 
> 
> I'm in Lake Forest Park.



Yes, my girlfriend (Capitol Hill) and I (Queen Anne) have had trouble with it past couple days.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmdriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody missing KOMO in HD via QAM? I'm getting the SD version on 79-3, but the HD version which used to be at 82-4 is gone.
> 
> 
> I'm in Lake Forest Park.



Channel assignments have changed... try 4.1


----------



## sirfergy

So what determines a channel will be broadcast in QAM? Looking at the channel mapping, it seems like an odd group of channels other than the broadcast ones.


----------



## dsmdriver

4.1 is the virtual number that should never change. 82-4 is the physical channel, which Comcast loves to move around all the time. My system doesn't let me tune by virtual number.


----------



## EZ Rider

4.1 is the one that has been giving us issues.


----------



## non-poster

We should ask Comcast to create a Majordomo list (or similar) to which we can subscribe to learn about changes they make to the service, so we can proactively fix the problems created by their changes.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4.1 is the one that has been giving us issues.



I'm using a Sony DHG-HDD250 DVR that I used to tune to 82.4, now I HAVE to use 4.1 in North Seattle (Lake City)!


----------



## sharding

I'm having a weird problem with KCTS-DT (channel 109 via Comcast). I'm using a TiVo Series3 hooked up to a Sharp LC-52D92U, with the TiVo sending video in its native format. For KCTS-DT, the TV claims to be getting 480i video. But the picture seems to be in 16:9 aspect ratio. With the TV set to use sidebars on 4:3 sources, I get the black sidebars of the TV along with grey sidebars added by KCTS. The picture also looks squeezed. If I switch the TV to "stretch" mode, it looks correct, but I don't like leaving it like that because then it stretches all of the other 480i channels, which isn't what I want.


Any idea what's going on here?


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using a Sony DHG-HDD250 DVR that I used to tune to 82.4, now I HAVE to use 4.1 in North Seattle (Lake City)!



We're just using the tuners in our sets (mine a Vizio, hers a Panasonic).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This kind of bugs me how they can blame "the wiring." I know that some of these wires are old and were installed by a totally different cable operator, but still, this is the frigging "cable" company. You would think they should be able to get anyone decent cable. That is their job description.



Waqreagle is right,. You're responsible for the internal wiring. I would have truck roll. They can check the SNR on the outside signal. You should be getting better than 33db outside. Unfortunately, wiring internal to the house is a crap shoot unless you've speced it out yourself. The wiring should be from each outlet back to a central point, no internal splitters in the house. My house was built in 1990 and the wiring they used was cheap and used a bunch of 900MHZ splitters (this will kill your HD channels!). I spent some sweat equity to replace some of the wiring and comcast was even kind enough to give me a spool of coax they had in the back of the truck (shhh, don't tell anybody).


Anyway, I have to admit I kinda get upset when I see someon post Comcast sucks when in my opinion they have done a superb job of servicing my account. (No offense intended, I understand the frustration). I too had some channels drop out recently and they rolled a truck, found some problems with my wiring, removed some splitters I really didn't need and got my signals back up to strength and my missing channels are back. And this was with wiring that was internal to my house.


----------



## Karyk

Even if it's inside, couldn't it be just a bad connector or splitter--something they'd likely just fix?


When I added limited basic, I asked the guy to replace my DIY connectors, and he did it.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For KCTS-DT, the TV claims to be getting 480i video. But the picture seems to be in 16:9 aspect ratio. With the TV set to use sidebars on 4:3 sources, I get the black sidebars of the TV along with grey sidebars added by KCTS. The picture also looks squeezed. If I switch the TV to "stretch" mode, it looks correct, but I don't like leaving it like that because then it stretches all of the other 480i channels, which isn't what I want.
> 
> 
> Any idea what's going on here?



KCTS-DT channel 109 is not HD, but a digital simulcast appearing to be in a widescreen format ...


From their site: "KCTS-DT is a simulcast of KCTS' regular signal, providing the high-quality, commercial-free programming that you've come to expect from KCTS. "


----------



## colincornaby

Has anyone noticed a quality decrease on KING in the past few days? Last night I was watching an Office repeat, and the quality was very noticeably bad. Far worse than the compression artifacts I usually notice. The picture was really blurry, and there were just a lot more artifacts.


Is it all in my head or is Comcast upping their compression?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colincornaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed a quality decrease on KING in the past few days? Last night I was watching an Office repeat, and the quality was very noticeably bad. Far worse than the compression artifacts I usually notice. The picture was really blurry, and there were just a lot more artifacts.
> 
> 
> Is it all in my head or is Comcast upping their compression?



Comcast is doing something because now I can't tune in half of my HD stations with my Motorola box. The problem isn't KING-5 because I happened to be watching the OTA signal and it looked perfect. The Office is one of the best looking HD shows, at least with my LCD-TV.


----------



## colincornaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is doing something because now I can't tune in half of my HD stations with my Motorola box. The problem isn't KING-5 because I happened to be watching the OTA signal and it looked perfect. The Office is one of the best looking HD shows, at least with my LCD-TV.



Now that you mention it, my KIRO and Fox HD channels are just gone. I contact Comcast support about it, and they told me my problem is that I don't have a Cablecard. Not that I was expecting anything better from Comcast support anyway.


----------



## jeff28

Anyone else getting this when trying to play an OnDemand program?


Error:

OnDemand is temporarily unavailable.

Pleaes try again later.


I called last night and they said it was a 'known issue'. I've been having this for several days now though, which doesn't seem right. I was just wanting to see if I'm the only one or if this is a wide-spread phenomenon that really probably does have their attention. As far as I can tell, it does not matter which program you are trying to watch. The menu comes up and works fine until you actully push 'Play'. Also, this problem is only noticed on my DVR box.


----------



## pastiche

For what it's worth, where I am, in Seattle, all 8 local HD channels and their associated multicast channels are alive and well on channels 82-X, 85-X, 96-X, 110-X, and 111-X, and all are PSIP-mapping as appropriate (4-1, 5-1, 5-2, 7-1 etc.)


I haven't noticed the disappearance of any, nor have I noticed impaired quality on any.


----------



## dsmdriver

It turns out my problem was with MCE, not with the actual signal on the cable line. Don't know what changed since it worked fine for months, but I still have KOMO on 82-4.


----------



## chrisdawg99

costco(dot)com has s3 for $600-200 rebate only $400!!! totally worth it just got mine.


And cable cards are only $3/mo via Comcast in Seattle (1st CC is free, 2nd is $3)


So stoked I can hardly stand it!!!


Chris


----------



## chrisdawg99

Thats TIVO S3, in case I forgot to mention it


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Now you need to pick up a 750 Gig external Hard drive to connect to it. Nothing like having 131 hrs of HiDef space










Best money you ever spent!


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now you need to pick up a 750 Gig external Hard drive to connect to it. Nothing like having 131 hrs of HiDef space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best money you ever spent!



Got mine last week. The seagate one with the yellow light on it. Works great. 1 TB of HDD space is cool. Figure I will get 100 movies on it for my theater which should be done in another month or less.


----------



## Karyk

I'm now (that means in the past few days) having problems with Ch 11 and 13 (HD Qam), like what occurred in the past when they were moving other things around. The picture and sound is there--just so choppy that it's unwatchable.


I noticed Ch 11 may have enough power for me to receive it OTA now, so I'm considering just dropping Comcast altogether. If they'd leave things the same it wouldn't be bad, but all their messing with channel assignments is a PITA. It's bad enough when they change the HD channels, but when they change other things and it messes with the HD locals, that's going too far.


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now you need to pick up a 750 Gig external Hard drive to connect to it. Nothing like having 131 hrs of HiDef space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best money you ever spent!



So you did the reboot + "62" with no problems ? I read that gave some people problems. Does it matter what type of esata drive you use?


Sweet! so much storage, yay!


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm now (that means in the past few days) having problems with Ch 11 and 13 (HD Qam), like what occurred in the past when they were moving other things around. The picture and sound is there--just so choppy that it's unwatchable.
> 
> 
> I noticed Ch 11 may have enough power for me to receive it OTA now, so I'm considering just dropping Comcast altogether. If they'd leave things the same it wouldn't be bad, but all their messing with channel assignments is a PITA. It's bad enough when they change the HD channels, but when they change other things and it messes with the HD locals, that's going too far.



Hi Karyk,


I can confirm what you're experiencing with 11 and 13. Last Friday, I thought I fixed all my problems with those channels. I got rid of an unwanted splitter and lo and behold, I was getting 4 solid bars out of 5 in MCE using my HDHomeRun tuners for all channels! More specifically, I went from 2 to 4 bars for channels 11 and 13. But this honeymoon lasted only until yesterday, when I tried to tune to Fox in the evening to find out that my signal quality went back down to 2 bars for that channel.







It's now back to 4 this morning. I know that getting rid of the splitter helped my case somehow (because I saw it going up from 2 to 4 in a very short period of time), but I don't see how my home wiring would change signal quality so drastically over time. My bet is that they're still playing with the hubs somewhere that affects both our signal quality.


-eric


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KCTS-DT channel 109 is not HD, but a digital simulcast appearing to be in a widescreen format ...
> 
> 
> From their site: "KCTS-DT is a simulcast of KCTS' regular signal, providing the high-quality, commercial-free programming that you've come to expect from KCTS. "



KCTS-DT (OTA 9-1 or Comcast 109) is broadcast in widescreen format. It's a standard ATSC format (704x480 16:9). The pixels are 40:33, not square. Normally, the content is exactly the same as the SD analog channel 9 with the pillars on the left and right filled in with a grey tone. On occasion, they will broadcast the widescreen version of the content scaled down to 704x480 16:9, which looks pretty good. It's the only channel that I know of that uses the SD widescreen format.


----------



## EZ Rider

Checking in... still having some trouble with 4-1 and now 11-1 as well. Fox has been fine for me.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KCTS-DT (OTA 9-1 or Comcast 109) is broadcast in widescreen format. It's a standard ATSC format (704x480 16:9). The pixels are 40:33, not square. Normally, the content is exactly the same as the SD analog channel 9 with the pillars on the left and right filled in with a grey tone. On occasion, they will broadcast the widescreen version of the content scaled down to 704x480 16:9, which looks pretty good. It's the only channel that I know of that uses the SD widescreen format.



I find it very strange, and distracting, when they run a 16x9 program on 9.1/108, with gray sidebars and black top/bottom bars. Yes, I know KCTS adds the gray and PBS adds the black.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you did the reboot + "62" with no problems ? I read that gave some people problems. Does it matter what type of esata drive you use?
> 
> 
> Sweet! so much storage, yay!



It went pretty smoothly.


See the FAQ here for answers about drives


----------



## seaflipper

I know that the new guide is coming soon to replace the "Microsoft Enhanced" guide.


Does anybody know when it will be pushed out? Or do we have to do something (like call Comcast for them to push it to us) to get it?


I am assuming that existing DVR's can be upgraded?


Thanks


----------



## jgbaldwin

Has anyone heard what is happening with channels 657, 658 and 659? Comcast introduced them so long ago, I feel like we should be getting a feed sooner or later. They usually have a way of telling us well in advance of launch date, though no word yet. I have heard rumor of FoodHD, A&EHD and one other one appearing on Comcast services around the country, but nothing locally. Let's get the ball rolling and introduced some more HD channels.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard what is happening with channels 657, 658 and 659? Comcast introduced them so long ago, I feel like we should be getting a feed sooner or later. They usually have a way of telling us well in advance of launch date, though no word yet. I have heard rumor of FoodHD, A&EHD and one other one appearing on Comcast services around the country, but nothing locally. Let's get the ball rolling and introduced some more HD channels.



Also HGTV HD is one of the channels that could be coming our way too..I think that was announced nationally too


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I've read here that the new guide will start rolling out in the Seattle area 6/19. Whether that happens are not is another story.


----------



## plateauman




plateauman said:


> Well I'm not sure if this has been discussed before but here's my current headache..
> 
> 
> Set up the M's to Record in HD on 664. Start watching the recording and the picture freeze frames about 2 minutes into the recording. The audio continues but the picture is frozen. I've tried fast forwarding, starting the recording over and it will always freeze in the same spot.
> 
> 
> This has happened two or three times now with 664 in particular. I haven't had this problem with other HD channels, so what is going on ???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update my post --
> 
> 
> Comcast said this is a known problem, but could not give me a fix date to resolve.
> 
> I've noticed if I start the recording after the program starts, it will record fine, but that prevents me from setting up a Season Pass.


----------



## jliem

I'm about to purchase a Tivo Series3, but had a couple of questions regarding cablecards (since the S3 will be used in conjunction with Comcast service).


1) Can I simply walk into a Comcast branch and pick up the cablecards (specifically, from the Redmond branch)? Or do I have to schedule an appointment and have a tech come out and perform the installation?


2) How much do the cablecards cost, both initially and per month? From what I've been able to gather, in this area (since the costs seem to differ wildly depending on what part of the country you're at), the cards are free initially, and the first one is free per month, but the second will run $1.50 per month. It also seems I need to be careful and explicitly mention that both cards will be going into a single box (ie. the S3) or else they may attempt to levy a monthly additional outlet charge on me.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm not sure if this has been discussed before but here's my current headache..
> 
> 
> Set up the M's to Record in HD on 664. Start watching the recording and the picture freeze frames about 2 minutes into the recording. The audio continues but the picture is frozen. I've tried fast forwarding, starting the recording over and it will always freeze in the same spot.
> 
> 
> This has happened two or three times now with 664 in particular. I haven't had this problem with other HD channels, so what is going on ???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update my post --
> 
> 
> Comcast said this is a known problem, but could not give me a fix date to resolve.
> 
> I've noticed if I start the recording after the program starts, it will record fine, but that prevents me from setting up a Season Pass.



I've had this problem with other HD and non-HD channels. I assumed there was no fix, glad I didn't waste my time calling.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard what is happening with channels 657, 658 and 659? Comcast introduced them so long ago, I feel like we should be getting a feed sooner or later. They usually have a way of telling us well in advance of launch date, though no word yet. I have heard rumor of FoodHD, A&EHD and one other one appearing on Comcast services around the country, but nothing locally. Let's get the ball rolling and introduced some more HD channels.



I thought Steve Kipp said Nat Geo HD would be coming "soon." With FoodHD, A&EHD, H&GHD, and NatGeo HD we have 4 possibilities for three slots. Hopefully, Comcast will start testing a 4th.


----------



## seaflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had this problem with other HD and non-HD channels. I assumed there was no fix, glad I didn't waste my time calling.



I had a similar issue with just channels 660 and 661. Sometimes I would get them, sometimes I would not. Sometimes audio only, sometimes distorted image, sometimes not. It would record always, but I wouldn't be able to watch it very well.


Called Comcast, they came out and determined it was a bad connection between my TV and the wall. I had some non standard cable and a splitter. Anyway, they replaced my cable and took out the splitter and the issue has been fine since then.


I am assuming you have made sure already this is not a signal issue, not getting a strong enough one that is?


I never had problems with any other HD channels, only the 2 mentioned above


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought Steve Kipp said Nat Geo HD would be coming "soon." With FoodHD, A&EHD, H&GHD, and NatGeo HD we have 4 possibilities for three slots. Hopefully, Comcast will start testing a 4th.



Yeah I've also been wondering when NGC-HD is coming, and what the hold up is. I know "soon" to Comcast usually means several months at the very least, but I think we were hearing about getting this channel coming "soon" since March? Also we haven't even got any official announcement about it like Chicago and some other cities got a while back, and they still don't get it til July so that makes me a bit skeptical about us getting it in the next couple months even, but who knows... maybe they will suddenly surprise is with 4 new HD channels...


I know Southwest Washington, and Oregon have had NGC-HD for about 6 months now on Comcast, not sure why we follow behind so far when it comes to getting HD added to our system. I emailed Steve about adding these channels since they are available in other Comcast markets, but haven't heard anything...


I remember reading somewhere last year that Comcast was supposed to add something like 40 HD channels in 2007. The year is almost half over now, and I'm starting to loose my patients with Comcast. Fios is now available at my home, but unfortunately no TV service yet.


----------



## Mike777

There seems to be a pattern here where lots of people are suddenly having trouble getting all the HD channels. Some people say it is "wires inside your house" which is Comcast's answer, but why are all the same HD channels out and others always good? If it were bad wires, would it not be totally random which HD stations you have trouble with?


IMHO, Comcast is messing with our signal (experimenting) and pretending like they are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I've also been wondering when NGC-HD is coming, and what the hold up is. I know "soon" to Comcast usually means several months at the very least, but I think we were hearing about getting this channel coming "soon" since March? Also we haven't even got any official announcement about it like Chicago and some other cities got a while back, and they still don't get it til July so that makes me a bit skeptical about us getting it in the next couple months even, but who knows... maybe they will suddenly surprise is with 4 new HD channels...
> 
> 
> I know Southwest Washington, and Oregon have had NGC-HD for about 6 months now on Comcast, not sure why we follow behind so far when it comes to getting HD added to our system. I emailed Steve about adding these channels since they are available in other Comcast markets, but haven't heard anything...
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere last year that Comcast was supposed to add something like 40 HD channels in 2007. The year is almost half over now, and I'm starting to loose my patients with Comcast. Fios is now available at my home, but unfortunately no TV service yet.



Comcast Seattle Sucks. I can't wait to get fios too.


----------



## Mike777

Today all my HD stations, including the most notorious no-shows, UHD and MTVHD, are working just fine in Wallingford, Seattle. Not sure if this has to do with the temperature cooling off, or Comcast fixed something. It is a relief.


----------



## chipvideo

Having problems in North Seattle. Cutting in and out. Unwatchable. All my tv's. Signal showing it is gone and then back. Nothing has changed in my house. Definitely a comcast issue.


----------



## chipvideo

Just got off phone with comcast. Outages in my area. Said I would get credit for two days.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off phone with comcast. Outages in my area. Said I would get credit for two days.



I've had off and on problems for the last 2 weeks between cable AND HSI. Calling customer service tomorrow for the same reason. Don't mind paying when they actually provide a stable service, but lately its anything but.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jliem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm about to purchase a Tivo Series3, but had a couple of questions regarding cablecards (since the S3 will be used in conjunction with Comcast service).
> 
> 1) Can I simply walk into a Comcast branch and pick up the cablecards (specifically, from the Redmond branch)? Or do I have to schedule an appointment and have a tech come out and perform the installation?
> 
> 2) How much do the cablecards cost, both initially and per month? From what I've been able to gather, in this area (since the costs seem to differ wildly depending on what part of the country you're at), the cards are free initially, and the first one is free per month, but the second will run $1.50 per month. It also seems I need to be careful and explicitly mention that both cards will be going into a single box (ie. the S3) or else they may attempt to levy a monthly additional outlet charge on me.



I was at the Aurora branch last week, picked up a couple of cable cards on a whim, just in case I need them. No charge, they just asked that I return them when no longer needed.


----------



## javry

grew up in Sea-Tac. Haven't lived there in years. Good to see some guys from the home turf talkin it up.


----------



## keithaxis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jliem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm about to purchase a Tivo Series3, but had a couple of questions regarding cablecards (since the S3 will be used in conjunction with Comcast service).
> 
> 
> 1) Can I simply walk into a Comcast branch and pick up the cablecards (specifically, from the Redmond branch)? Or do I have to schedule an appointment and have a tech come out and perform the installation?
> 
> 
> 2) How much do the cablecards cost, both initially and per month? From what I've been able to gather, in this area (since the costs seem to differ wildly depending on what part of the country you're at), the cards are free initially, and the first one is free per month, but the second will run $1.50 per month. It also seems I need to be careful and explicitly mention that both cards will be going into a single box (ie. the S3) or else they may attempt to levy a monthly additional outlet charge on me.



I did just that. Walked into Auburn office, asked for 3 cards ( in case there was an issue with one). Then it did take 3 days and like 5 phone calls to get the S3 working properly.

I think now they do charge an outlet fee due to the two cards in one box, but I have not checked my bill that closely, $1.50 is correct for card fee per month...


Wonderful box the S3 compared to the other two Comcast DVR's I also pay for. I have lost two cards due to malfunction since January. The first I was able to replace with a phone call to resetup, took 3 calls and ended up with the lady who fixed my right the first time through...then when the next Cable card died the lady sent a tech out to replace while I was at work, no charge...all has been great now for 3 months...


Keith in Buckley


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seaflipper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with just channels 660 and 661. Sometimes I would get them, sometimes I would not. Sometimes audio only, sometimes distorted image, sometimes not. It would record always, but I wouldn't be able to watch it very well.
> 
> 
> Called Comcast, they came out and determined it was a bad connection between my TV and the wall. I had some non standard cable and a splitter. Anyway, they replaced my cable and took out the splitter and the issue has been fine since then.
> 
> 
> I am assuming you have made sure already this is not a signal issue, not getting a strong enough one that is?
> 
> 
> I never had problems with any other HD channels, only the 2 mentioned above



The issue I was talking about with that comment was about the DVR freezing during playback of a recording.


As for my HD channel issues, they seem to be isolated to the local ones... and the setup is what the Comcast serviceman put in, so I assume it to be Comcast standard (*chuckle*).


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> grew up in Sea-Tac. Haven't lived there in years. Good to see some guys from the home turf talkin it up.



Well, Kent is just across the valley from Sea-Tac isn't it?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having problems in North Seattle. Cutting in and out. Unwatchable. All my tv's. Signal showing it is gone and then back. Nothing has changed in my house. Definitely a comcast issue.



Same here in Wallingford. This can be for all my digital channels coming out of my box. Even stuff like MSNBC, which I've never had trouble with in the past, is locking up in a big macroblock. Comcast is doing something and not telling us. Last night was good, now today it is toast again. Thankfully my cable Internet is not part of this problem, otherwise I would be madder than a hornet.


----------



## quarque

Great news! I finally got an email reply from a Comcast V.P. about all the issues raised here constantly about the DVR's. He is currently running the new guide at his home and can speak from first-hand experience. The new guide is much more than just a user interface - it affects the performance of the DVR dramatically. Sounds more like an operating system than a "guide". At any rate, I'm now going to go ahead and get a 3416 and put off my desires for a Tivo S3 or a dish system. He also supplied other information that I'm waiting to hear back as to how "public domain" it is before I spill it here.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great news! I finally got an email reply from a Comcast V.P. about all the issues raised here constantly about the DVR's. He is currently running the new guide at his home and can speak from first-hand experience. The new guide is much more than just a user interface - it affects the performance of the DVR dramatically. Sounds more like an operating system than a "guide". At any rate, I'm now going to go ahead and get a 3416 and put off my desires for a Tivo S3 or a dish system. He also supplied other information that I'm waiting to hear back as to how "public domain" it is before I spill it here.



Can you atleast tell us whether it is about new hd channel?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think now they do charge an outlet fee due to the two cards in one box, but I have not checked my bill that closely, $1.50 is correct for card fee per month...



If the Tivo is on your primary outlet (no other set top boxes in the home) then the first card charge is included with the digital package and the second is $1.50.


If there is a set top box already in the home, then it will be primary and you will have to pay an additional outlet fee of $5.10 for the first card (your choice card or dct with digital programming on additional outlets) and then $1.50 for the second card.


So ... cards are not free per se ...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wonderful box the S3 compared to the other two Comcast DVR's I also pay for.



What are the advantages of the S3, in your experience?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great news! I finally got an email reply from a Comcast V.P. about all the issues raised here constantly about the DVR's.



Just curious, which VP?


----------



## keithaxis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of the S3, in your experience?



advantages S3:

Stable, responsive, does not hang up when using DVR ever.

TV guide interface. Never once has this box slowed or hung up or rebooted...


disadvantages:

initial cost

extra outlet charge (as I have two 3412's also)

Cable Card relies on Comcast to set up correctly


So many times on teh moto 3412 boxes I will be watching the DVR and everything will come to a halt where not buttons work to stop/pause FF, etc. I do not know how many times the darn 3412 decided to reboot right toward the end of my Lost recording...


but S3 does not give you On Demand so for many that will be an issue..not for me..


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of the S3, in your experience?



Hands down, the S3 is the best designed piece of equipment I have ever owned . . . and over the last 20 years I have purchased everything from JVC, Toshiba, Panasonic, Pioneer, Sony, and Dennon (Sony and Dennon have been my most common purchases in recent years).


Sorry I can't compare it to the Comcast's Motorola box, as I never rented one. I can say my S3 has never crashed and has never missed a recording.


----------



## gdeep

I just came back from work and saw a red light on my reciever. I got so happy thinking this might be one for hd channels but when I looked at the message it was about stupid internet promo.


Comcast really sucks......


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just came back from work and saw a red light on my reciever. I got so happy thinking this might be one for hd channels but when I looked at the message it was about stupid internet promo.
> 
> 
> Comcast really sucks......



LOL yeah I hear ya! I don't know how many times that's happened to me. I see the red light and get all excited and think, finally some good news!!... only to find out it's some ad for internet or phone service, etc. etc.


Coincidentally, I just called this morning to have Fios internet installed. Full installation will be complete on June 20th... I did so because it was cheaper, faster, free installation and router, and full support for multiple comuters with no extra fees Comcast was ripping me for..... I am one of the last people in my neighborhood to get this installed and was suprised that almost everyone swithed to fios so quickly. Hmmm maybe that's why there is suddenly an internet promo... Sorry Comcast you're too slow.


----------



## Junior34

 http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...l&SECTION=HOME


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, Kent is just across the valley from Sea-Tac isn't it?



cheeky....real cheeky


----------



## Status

Just picked up a DB2 from Antennas Direct, attic mounted, non-amplified with a 100' cable run. I'm picking up KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCTS and KCPQ great. Also picking up a handful of other digital stations.


Location North Lynnwood around Lake Serene.


----------



## Adam_G

I use a cablecard and TV Guide software on Comcast in the Lynnwood area. I just noticed as of last night that I no longer have listings for any of the non-network HD channels like Discovery, INHD (MOJO), and TNT HD. I have never had listing for Universal HD. All other listings are fine. Is anyone else having this problem?If you have these listings can you post the zip and cable system you have selected in setup?


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick QAM update. Only one change to report, and that's that the Comcast Central barker on 120-X has encrypted.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL yeah I hear ya! I don't know how many times that's happened to me. I see the red light and get all excited and think, finally some good news!!... only to find out it's some ad for internet or phone service, etc. etc.



I've yet to see a useful message on the DVR. Not to mention the clunky menu system to get messages. Whose bright idea was it that it would be intuitive to find messages under the Settings menu? And why not use email for these messages?


----------



## Canabian

I have a quick question.....can you receive QAM signals if you only subscribe to the basic analog cable with broadband internet from Comcast? Or do I need to subscribe to digital cable to receive those signals?


Thanks,


M


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you atleast tell us whether it is about new hd channel?



"hopefully adding another three by the end of the year"


I did not ask about specific HD channels.


Reply was from John Dietrich at Comcast. You may have received a letter from him several weeks ago.


I picked up a 3416 on Friday. It has 12.35 but seems to be working fine so far. I'm wondering if the spurious resets people saw were because of updates/downloads from Comcast.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canabian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a quick question.....can you receive QAM signals if you only subscribe to the basic analog cable with broadband internet from Comcast? Or do I need to subscribe to digital cable to receive those signals?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> M



Yes - any QAM capable TV or receiver or PC card can pick up the unencrypted channels with Basic cable. Success depends somewhat on brand and model - some take more fiddling than others. If you want On Demand or other services you will need a Comcast box and a Digital package ($50+ with taxes & fees).


----------



## Canabian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes - any QAM capable TV or receiver or PC card can pick up the unencrypted channels with Basic cable. Success depends somewhat on brand and model - some take more fiddling than others. If you want On Demand or other services you will need a Comcast box and a Digital package ($50+ with taxes & fees).



Thanks for the quick response, I have an AverMedia HD Combo card that has QAM capabilities, I haven't tried it yet since Vista Media Center doesn't seem to have capabilities for QAM (and Vista crashes whenever I try to run different MC's). I'm in the process of dumping Vista for XP so I can run either MediaPortal, GB-PVR or the boxed AverMedia Center since I believe they all have QAM support.


If anyone knows these programs I would love some input.


Thanks again!


-M


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hands down, the S3 is the best designed piece of equipment I have ever owned . . . and over the last 20 years I have purchased everything from JVC, Toshiba, Panasonic, Pioneer, Sony, and Dennon (Sony and Dennon have been my most common purchases in recent years).
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't compare it to the Comcast's Motorola box, as I never rented one. I can say my S3 has never crashed and has never missed a recording.



I am not too surprised by your assessment of the S3. I have owned S1 and S2 boxes and now a 3416 from Comcast. About the only thing the 3416 has over the S2 unit is 4 levels of FF speed. But no 30-sec skip etc. etc. Although I've not had any trouble yet, others seem to have had plenty. My S1 had a few problems related to Hard Drive problems and the S2 has been very reliable, although NOT perfect. I would buy an S3 in a minute if they were'nt so $$$. I plan on moving in 2-3 years and most likely to an area without cable. So S3 is not a cost-effective option. Now that Comcast is switching the software on the DVR's the problems should disappear (the new guide is much more than an interface change - it is more like an operating system change).


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canabian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, I have an AverMedia HD Combo card that has QAM capabilities, I haven't tried it yet since Vista Media Center doesn't seem to have capabilities for QAM (and Vista crashes whenever I try to run different MC's). I'm in the process of dumping Vista for XP so I can run either MediaPortal, GB-PVR or the boxed AverMedia Center since I believe they all have QAM support.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows these programs I would love some input.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> -M



MCE for either Vista or XP doesn't directly support QAM, that's true. But, besides the "firewire" trick using a Comcast box, there is now another option working on both XP and Vista to tune local HD channels from cable in MCE: HDHomeRun ( http://www.silicondust.com/ ). It virtualizes 2 QAM tuners on your home LAN network and lets any of your PC tune them. Their current MCE QAM Beta drivers are pretty stable too. Just wanted to throw the idea as another option for your current setup in case you haven't heard of them.


-eric


----------



## drbenson

I need a little ammunition before I talk with a Comcast CSR. My question is this: What is the minimum 'normal' cable service I must order to get broadcast HDTV and cable box? Can I have Limited cable, plus Digital Classic and the 3412 fee? The price jump between Limited and Expanded cable is substantial, and I never watch anything that's on the additional channels involved. I'm needing to retrench financially, and $35 less per month could be helpful. I don't want to give up my HDTV and recording capability, and Discovery HD is nice, but that's all I need.


My guess is that the CSR is programmed to insist that I need Expanded Cable to do digital, and I need to know if that's really true or just more profitable for Comcast. Thanks.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbenson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need a little ammunition before I talk with a Comcast CSR. My question is this: What is the minimum 'normal' cable service I must order to get broadcast HDTV and cable box? Can I have Basic cable, plus Digital Classic and the 3412 fee? The price jump between Basic and Expanded cable is substantial, and I never watch anything that's on the additional channels involved. I'm needing to retrench financially, and $35 less per month could be helpful. I don't want to give up my HDTV and recording capability, and Discovery HD is nice, but that's all I need.
> 
> 
> My guess is that the CSR is programmed to insist that I need Expanded Cable to do digital, and I need to know if that's really true or just more profitable for Comcast. Thanks.



That's the same boat I found myself in a while back. For me, it made the most sense to buy a QAM-capable HD set-top receiver, and keep up my subscription to "Limited Basic". I pay $12/mo. and get all of the Seattle stations in Analogue, Digital, and in HD. With no equipment rental and no subscription fees beyond Limited Basic, it paid itself off in a few months.


I just poked about on Google for a few minutes, and the cheapest QAM-capable HD set-top I found was on ePVision.com for $149.


----------



## drbenson

Wow. Good information. No problem getting the HDTV with just limited cable? That would be a fast payoff for a Tivo 3.... I assume I would be losing Discovery HD and a couple of the other HD channels?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbenson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. Good information. No problem getting the HDTV with just limited cable? That would be a fast payoff for a Tivo 3.... I assume I would be losing Discovery HD and a couple of the other HD channels?



Yep, it's that easy. Scroll up to post 9499 for a list of what's currently unencrypted via QAM. And yeah, you'd lose a few HDs, but the 8 local HDs are all unencrypted. Good luck!


----------



## Budget_HT

My cheapy little Polaroid 19" LCD HDTV does an excellent job of mapping real QAM channels to their OTA-equivalent channel numbers using the PSIP (?) data set to us by Comcast.


Unfortunately, my sister in law is attempting the same thing using an external 451 tuner from Samsung. It has never mapped any channels like my Polaroid (and many other HDTVs I have heard of) can.


My questions:


How about the newer Samsung 260--does it map channels correctly?


Has anyone been successful in getting a 451 to map QAM channels to OTA-equivalent channel numbers?


----------



## Canabian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MCE for either Vista or XP doesn't directly support QAM, that's true. But, besides the "firewire" trick using a Comcast box, there is now another option working on both XP and Vista to tune local HD channels from cable in MCE: HDHomeRun . It virtualizes 2 QAM tuners on your home LAN network and lets any of your PC tune them. Their current MCE QAM Beta drivers are pretty stable too. Just wanted to throw the idea as another option for your current setup in case you haven't heard of them.
> 
> 
> -eric



Very cool!


Thanks, I'll give them a try, still planning on getting rid of Vista since it is way too buggy but I will definitely play around with this.


Thanks!


-M


----------



## cpliske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, it's that easy. Scroll up to post 9499 for a list of what's currently unencrypted via QAM. And yeah, you'd lose a few HDs, but the 8 local HDs are all unencrypted. Good luck!



I'm fairly new to this, and have difficulty receiving all the listed clear QAM channels. I've tried having the cable company come out and install a jack specifically for my HD set (but they only said I had plenty of signal for my "limited basic"; they didn't check high up on the band.) I've also tried various amplifiers with strange and inconsistant results. I would really like to find some sort of instrument that can measure what is actually there at various frequencies, but don't know how to get my hands on such an instrument, even temporarily. I can currently get a few of the HD channels but less than 1/2 of the local channels. The set changes with amplification, but I've never seen them all.


Thanks,


Chuck


----------



## zyland

If I'm only interested in getting the local HD unencrypted QAM channels, do I still need a CableCard to tune on a Tivo S3?


I ask this because Comcast says I need a digital package to request a cablecard and I only want the local HD channels which are available on limited basic.


----------



## keithaxis

then you do not need a cable card..just an over the air antenna hooked up to the S3...


enjoy,


Keith


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I'm only interested in getting the local HD unencrypted QAM channels, do I still need a CableCard to tune on a Tivo S3?
> 
> 
> I ask this because Comcast says I need a digital package to request a cablecard and I only want the local HD channels which are available on limited basic.



You can do this via cable if you prefer. The limited basic channels come through, and federal law requires that the local HD channels be unencrypted. There is no need for cablecards if all you want are local HD channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> then you do not need a cable card..just an over the air antenna hooked up to the S3...
> 
> 
> enjoy,
> 
> 
> Keith



You can do that, but if you have Comcast cable you can also use your QAM tuner to access the locals, and any other unencrypted channels.


----------



## opus312

Here's an email I just received from a local Comcast VP -


On behalf of Comcast, I would like to apologize for the performance of the DVRs, particularly over the last several weeks. There were a series of technology changes made to the network that caused several issues, and these changes are in the process of being rolled back. Let me assure you that we have a small army of technologists working on these issues to get them resolved as quickly as possible.


In addition, we will be changing your on-screen interactive guide over the course of this summer. The new guide is the same guide that is being used in Comcast markets across the rest of the country. In those markets, many of the DVR issues have been eliminated. It is our belief that the new guide will help resolve the majority of the DVR issues here in the Seattle Metro area. Hopefully within the next 60 days you will see dramatic improvement.


----------



## zyland

Should have mentioned this before.


I know that I can use the Tivo S3 to record OTA HD locals.


I also know that I can watch HD locals with basic cable using the QAM tuner built into my TV.


My real question was, that if I wanted to record HD locals with basic cable on a Tivo S3, can I do it without a CableCard?


If someone is currently doing this, that's what I'd love to hear.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> My real question was, that if I wanted to record HD locals with basic cable on a Tivo S3, can I do it without a CableCard?
> 
> ...



I don't have a TiVo S3, but logically I don't see why you can't use the QAM tuner to record the HD locals from the cable, since all the cablecard(s) do is allow access to encrypted channels you subscribe to. I'd think the TiVo would be able to record any channel you now get with your TV QAM tuner.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My real question was, that if I wanted to record HD locals with basic cable on a Tivo S3, can I do it without a CableCard?



Yes, you can record any channels that you can view, including local HD channels.


One of the biggest drawbacks of the S3 is that you cannot schedule QAM recordings as easy as analog channels if you do not have cablecards. When the S3 first came out, this was a common gripe at Tivocommunity.com (which is probably a better place to get answers to S3 questions - there is even a separate forum for the S3).


When I bought my S3, I had similar goals as you, which are common. The bad news: Like most people, I gave these goals up, as the S3 was clearly designed to work with cablecards.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "hopefully adding another three by the end of the year"



Say what?? Hopefully?! Hopefully 3 by the END of the year?!










What ever happened to Comcast offering 35 HD channels by 3rd quarter of 2007?

I read several posts and sites about this last year....
http://www.tvpredictions.com/burke091306.htm 


At the rate things are going here, I didn't really expect Seattle to get 35 HD channels this year at all, but I was certainly optimistic for more than 3. Especially since in other markets Comcast has aready added more then 3 HD channels this year. I was really hoping we'd get like 3 this summer and 3-5 more by the end of the year. Even that would still put us well below the 32-35 stated by Comcast's president and COO for this year.


Hmm... this news is a bit discouraging to me. I guess I'm gonna write another email to Comcast, although I don't know if it's gonna even help until they get some other HD competition in the area.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I bought my S3, I had similar goals as you, which are common. The bad news: Like most people, I gave these goals up, as the S3 was clearly designed to work with cablecards.



Thanks Drew, that's what I was afraid of. I'll follow up on the tivocommunity forum. Thanks for the tip. Even with the $200 rebate I might decide against it but I want to know all my options.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say what?? Hopefully?! Hopefully 3 by the END of the year?!



With the teaser they gave us a few weeks ago, I was expecting 3 HD channels by the end of the week.


In any case, the article you reference says he "expects to offer up to 35 high-def channels," which at best means he expects to have a total of 35 channels. We already have over 20, if you count local, digital classic, and pay channels.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the teaser they gave us a few weeks ago, I was expecting 3 HD channels by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> In any case, the article you reference says he "expects to offer up to 35 high-def channels," which at best means he expects to have a total of 35 channels. We already have over 20, if you count local, digital classic, and pay channels.



Yeah same here, I was really expecting those 3 channels to be working soon based on some of the posts here about Nat Geo HD coming and the roll out the new guide, etc.


I expect places like Boston, Philly and Chicago will get close to 35. We currently get 20, and I was hoping with by the end of the year we'd be getting 25-30. that's still 5-10 less than certain Comcast markets. Wishful thinking I guess...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say what?? Hopefully?! Hopefully 3 by the END of the year?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to Comcast offering 35 HD channels by 3rd quarter of 2007?
> 
> I read several posts and sites about this last year....
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/burke091306.htm
> 
> 
> At the rate things are going here, I didn't really expect Seattle to get 35 HD channels this year at all, but I was certainly optimistic for more than 3. Especially since in other markets Comcast has aready added more then 3 HD channels this year. I was really hoping we'd get like 3 this summer and 3-5 more by the end of the year. Even that would still put us well below the 32-35 stated by Comcast's president and COO for this year.
> 
> 
> Hmm... this news is a bit discouraging to me. I guess I'm gonna write another email to Comcast, although I don't know if it's gonna even help until they get some other HD competition in the area.



I agree - very disappointing. I don't know why, but Seattle has been behind the curve for many many years regarding cable. I visited my niece in Portland back around 1990 and they had 3 times as many cable channels and for less $$. And this is supposed to be the high-tech center of the NW?


I received another reply from the VP and he said it was up to me as to what to spill. Soooooooooo, here goes:

1) Tivo unit is still in the works and may happen before 2008

2) the new guide will fix most DVR issues as noted above

3) it may be 3+ years before Comcast goes all-digital which would allow more HD


I think in 1 year they will be way behind the dish services and sales may fall off because of it. Most people who invest $1k-$5k in a TV will not settle for the meager HD offering of Comcast. The only advantage of cable right now is low startup cost but that may shift as competition heats up.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> How about the newer Samsung 260--does it map channels correctly?
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful in getting a 451 to map QAM channels to OTA-equivalent channel numbers?



I have a Samsung TX-R2678WH TV set that I love to death, but it does not have a digital tuner. I went out and bought the Samsung DTB-H260F set top box and have never been happier! It does map out the channels correctly for OTA and for Comcast...that is when Comcast gets around to updating their info. The DTB-H260F does not automatically update itself when Comcast decides to move the QAM channels around, which seems to be quite often lately. So aside from that little quirk of having to hunt down a channel every now and then, it was the best $170 I could have spent. Good luck! PS: got mine at Circuit City.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung TX-R2678WH TV set that I love to death, but it does not have a digital tuner. I went out and bought the Samsung DTB-H260F set top box and have never been happier! It does map out the channels correctly for OTA and for Comcast...that is when Comcast gets around to updating their info. The DTB-H260F does not automatically update itself when Comcast decides to move the QAM channels around, which seems to be quite often lately. So aside from that little quirk of having to hunt down a channel every now and then, it was the best $170 I could have spent. Good luck! PS: got mine at Circuit City.



Thanks, I think it is time for me to get one.


----------



## quarque

More Comcast feedback and info:


1) it appears that the bottleneck on HD here is not bandwidth or anything related to the hardware - it is due to the reluctance of Comcast to install new channels that do not produce a good quantity of quality HD. There are just not that many new full-time HD providers out there and it takes time to negotiate with each one. They do want to add HD as fast as practical and without adding phony part-time HD.


2) claims by DISH and others to have (or will have) 200 HD channels are bogus. For example, DISH counts all 11 NFL Sunday Ticket games as 11 separate channels when only one is available at a time. You really have to read the fine print.


3) comparing Seattle to the top 20 markets shows that we are not far behind most areas and ahead of some. With the 3 new HD we will be comparable to the top 5 markets (19 total HD without premium services). Other markets have A&E, NatGeo, HGTV and Food in HD in addition to what we have. So we will be 1 short of a full boat.


Personally, I don't need to see Food in HD - I see that every night at dinner.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More Comcast feedback and info:
> 
> 
> 2) claims by DISH and others to have (or will have) 200 HD channels are bogus. For example, DISH counts all 11 NFL Sunday Ticket games as 11 separate channels when only one is available at a time. You really have to read the fine print.



I always thought that Dish's numbers were inflated. And of course they still say "it's coming soon". Add VOD to the mix and I don't beleive you can get a better viewing experience than cable. Thanks for your posts!


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More Comcast feedback and info:
> 
> 
> 1) it appears that the bottleneck on HD here is not bandwidth or anything related to the hardware - it is due to the reluctance of Comcast to install new channels that do not produce a good quantity of quality HD. There are just not that many new full-time HD providers out there and it takes time to negotiate with each one. They do want to add HD as fast as practical and without adding phony part-time HD.



Thanks for all the great info quarque... both good news and some discouraging.


What I don't understand is if we don't have a bandwidth issue and they are going to add 3 channels this year, why can't they add them sooner rather than later in the year? Why are we always 6 months to a year behind the other markets?


Also, if they do add 3 this year, as you say, we will be 1 short of the top 20 markets at current state now, but I was under the impression some of those markets will get even more by the end of this year... there are a bunch of new Discovery channels, and others that are supposed to debut this fall. Chicago looses there analog next month so they will have tons of room for HD. Why do we have to wait 3 years? I wish Seattle Comcast was a little more aggressive in this aspect.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info quarque... both good news and some discouraging.
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is if we don't have a bandwidth issue and they are going to add 3 channels this year, why can't they add them sooner rather than later in the year? Why are we always 6 months to a year behind the other markets?
> 
> 
> Also, if they do add 3 this year, as you say, we will be 1 short of the top 20 markets at current state now, but I was under the impression some of those markets will get even more by the end of this year... there are a bunch of new Discovery channels, and others that are supposed to debut this fall. Chicago looses there analog next month so they will have tons of room for HD. Why do we have to wait 3 years? I wish Seattle Comcast was a little more aggressive in this aspect.



Maybe being market #14 puts us just outside the "big fish". I don't know. We seem to have always been behind, even before it was Comcast. All we can do is keep requesting more HD and hope it leads somewhere.


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> claims by DISH and others to have (or will have) 200 HD channels are bogus. For example, DISH counts all 11 NFL Sunday Ticket games as 11 separate channels when only one is available at a time. You really have to read the fine print.



It's DirecTV, not Dish Network, with NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## jcricket

What I want to know is if Comcast (in Seattle) is ever going to offer a HD DVR with more than a paltry 120/160gb hard drive. I'm really tempted to leave DirecTV (the HR20 still looks "iffy" to me, and having to get a whole new dish installed is a turnoff), but I watch/record a fair amount of HD (on my HR10) and the idea of having a hard drive that's half the size is just not appealing...


Any news on that front?


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't need to see Food in HD - I see that every night at dinner.



Make me more hungier.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

I seem to have 3 blank, "No Information" channels on 659, 658 & 657 on my box. A sign of things to come?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seem to have 3 blank, "No Information" channels on 659, 658 & 657 on my box. A sign of things to come?



Those have been there for awhile, and have been discussed in this forum recently. There are another 3 or 4 channels with similar tags. I think everyone is hoping that they will be used HD channels in the very near future.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those have been there for awhile, and have been discussed in this forum recently. There are another 3 or 4 channels with similar tags. I think everyone is hoping that they will be used HD channels in the very near future.



The others (958-961) were displaying images from the "Comcast Central" of the upcoming new guide before they were encrypted, so they're not likely to be destined for HD use.


----------



## ABHD

Just wondering if anyone knows where too look to find the disk size on the 3416/3412.


The reason I'm asking is I have a 3416 at home, but my parents just got a box from Comcast and I told them to get the 3416 since it has a larger drive. When we went to the Comcast store we asked for the 3416, but they gave us a 3412, at least that's what it says on the outside of the box. When I asked about it, they said it was really a 3416, even though it says 3412. So not sure if they upgraded there 3412's drives or if they even know what they are talking about since when I first asked for a 3416, the lady told me she had know idea what a 3416 was.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows where too look to find the disk size on the 3416/3412.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I have a 3416 at home, but my parents just got a box from Comcast and I told them to get the 3416 since it has a larger drive. When we went to the Comcast store we asked for the 3416, but they gave us a 3412, at least that's what it says on the outside of the box. When I asked about it, they said it was really a 3416, even though it says 3412. So not sure if they upgraded there 3412's drives or if they even know what they are talking about since when I first asked for a 3416, the lady told me she had know idea what a 3416 was.



In addition to the model number, there is a diagnostics page with data about the disk, size and usage. I believe it's "d13 PVR/HDD STATUS". I would check, but mine is recording a movie for the granddaughters at the moment. To get to the diagnostics, with the TV on turn off the DVR and within two seconds hit "OK/Select".


----------



## WSeattleGuY

Thought I'd give my experience with dish network vs comcast for anyone thinking of jumping to dish.


About 3 months ago I decided to go to dish because I was sick of the moto boxes malfunctioning. I got the vip622 from dish with hd service, but kept comcast actived so I could a-b the two. VEEEEERY long story short: if you care about HD PQ at all, do yourself a favor and stay away from dish. They must compress the crap out of their signal because EVERY hd channel macroblocks like crazy. Also, the colors have very little depth on the dish HD channels (I tried 2 of their HD DVR boxes). You know it's bad when the wife walks in as i'm doing the a-b, points the dish display and says "what's wrong with that picture?".


I'm sick and tired of the moto boxes like everyone else and hoping that the new software fixes all the bugs, but it's not worth having good equipment (the vip622 was a very good piece of equipment) in exchange for poor picture quality.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WSeattleGuY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give my experience with dish network vs comcast for anyone thinking of jumping to dish.
> 
> 
> About 3 months ago I decided to go to dish because I was sick of the moto boxes malfunctioning. I got the vip622 from dish with hd service, but kept comcast actived so I could a-b the two. VEEEEERY long story short: if you care about HD PQ at all, do yourself a favor and stay away from dish. They must compress the crap out of their signal because EVERY hd channel macroblocks like crazy. Also, the colors have very little depth on the dish HD channels (I tried 2 of their HD DVR boxes). You know it's bad when the wife walks in as i'm doing the a-b, points the dish display and says "what's wrong with that picture?".
> 
> 
> I'm sick and tired of the moto boxes like everyone else and hoping that the new software fixes all the bugs, but it's not worth having good equipment (the vip622 was a very good piece of equipment) in exchange for poor picture quality.



Thanks for the comparison as I'm sure many (including me) have thought about jumping to a dish system. I was not aware that DISH HD was so poor. According to my Comcast contact the new guide solves 99% of known issues. It is in use many other places already with very good reviews.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcricket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I want to know is if Comcast (in Seattle) is ever going to offer a HD DVR with more than a paltry 120/160gb hard drive. I'm really tempted to leave DirecTV (the HR20 still looks "iffy" to me, and having to get a whole new dish installed is a turnoff), but I watch/record a fair amount of HD (on my HR10) and the idea of having a hard drive that's half the size is just not appealing...
> 
> 
> Any news on that front?



I agree, 160GB is way too small. At least they could open up some of those ports on the back so we could add our own drives (ala Tivo S3 eSATA expansion). Then it is an option you can buy or not as you see fit and your budget allows. But I've heard nothing about bigger drives, yet. Maybe the Tivo/Comcast box will have a BIG drive. Supposed to arrive by 2008, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe the Tivo/Comcast box will have a BIG drive. Supposed to arrive by 2008, but don't hold your breath.



I believe the TiVo/Comcast box will be the current Motorola box, and the TiVo part will only be a download to it.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comparison as I'm sure many (including me) have thought about jumping to a dish system. I was not aware that DISH HD was so poor. According to my Comcast contact the new guide solves 99% of known issues. It is in use many other places already with very good reviews.



Ha! 'Known issues' being the key here. Talk to their customer service, and you'd be under the impression they never heard of some of these issues.


----------



## jgbaldwin

In good or not so good news today, an exec at Comcast has stated that they will offer 400 channels of HD this year and 800 next year. It sounds like Comcast is using a literary method known as hyperbole, called lying by people who know better. We were wondering how they would reach 35 channels, how about ten times that number. Good luck. By my calculations we should see 30+ new stations in the next two weeks if this is true.

I'll believe it when I see it, and maybe not even then.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In good or not so good news today, an exec at Comcast has stated that they will offer 400 channels of HD this year and 800 next year. It sounds like Comcast is using a literary method known as hyperbole, called lying by people who know better. We were wondering how they would reach 35 channels, how about ten times that number. Good luck. By my calculations we should see 30+ new stations in the next two weeks if this is true.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it, and maybe not even then.



If you ignore the marketing BS, we're still going to have to change our pre-conceived notion of a "channel" in the near future. Once Comcast goes to SDV, the differences between a traditional "channel" and OnDemand will blur. Everything will be "on demand". The only difference will be whether it's a live stream or a stored stream.


As their on-demand library grows - I'd expect Comcast to start creating "virtual live channels" from these stored programs. Like the "Law & Order Channel", "The Sopranos Channel", or the "Just Talk Shows" channel, etc. The kind of thing you might create yourself with a Tivo or ReplayTV.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha! 'Known issues' being the key here. Talk to their customer service, and you'd be under the impression they never heard of some of these issues.



And based upon what I see posted in iGuide forums, I wouldn't be that optimistic about the upcoming software switch solving them.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WSeattleGuY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give my experience with dish network vs comcast for anyone thinking of jumping to dish.
> 
> 
> About 3 months ago I decided to go to dish because I was sick of the moto boxes malfunctioning. I got the vip622 from dish with hd service, but kept comcast actived so I could a-b the two. VEEEEERY long story short: if you care about HD PQ at all, do yourself a favor and stay away from dish. They must compress the crap out of their signal because EVERY hd channel macroblocks like crazy. Also, the colors have very little depth on the dish HD channels (I tried 2 of their HD DVR boxes). You know it's bad when the wife walks in as i'm doing the a-b, points the dish display and says "what's wrong with that picture?".
> 
> 
> I'm sick and tired of the moto boxes like everyone else and hoping that the new software fixes all the bugs, but it's not worth having good equipment (the vip622 was a very good piece of equipment) in exchange for poor picture quality.



Buy yourself a TiVo Series 3 from costco.com for $399 after MIR


you won't regret it


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buy yourself a TiVo Series 3 from costco.com for $399 after MIR
> 
> 
> you won't regret it



Actually, you may regret it if you wait more than a day or two. I believe the $200 rebate ends very soon.


----------



## Calypse

So this last week I finally replaced our main tv with a panny 42 plasma. I wanted to run HDMI for convienence and so I didnt have to drill a huge hole in the wall there. So I go to a comcast store to get a HDMI HD cable box and of course am told the only cable box that has HDMI is the DVR. We have one already in another room whee we watch alot of our movies and HD shows ect so I really didnt need a 2nd DVR. So now I am paying 17 bucks a month for the HDMI plug, another 17 for the first DVR and like 10 for our bedroom TV box. Does anyone know if anyone makes a cable box you can purchase where VoD works and has an HDMI but no DVR? Seems like for 17 bucks a month you could make your money back fairly fast.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this last week I finally replaced our main tv with a panny 42 plasma. I wanted to run HDMI for convienence and so I didnt have to drill a huge hole in the wall there. So I go to a comcast store to get a HDMI HD cable box and of course am told the only cable box that has HDMI is the DVR. We have one already in another room whee we watch alot of our movies and HD shows ect so I really didnt need a 2nd DVR. So now I am paying 17 bucks a month for the HDMI plug, another 17 for the first DVR and like 10 for our bedroom TV box. Does anyone know if anyone makes a cable box you can purchase where VoD works and has an HDMI but no DVR? Seems like for 17 bucks a month you could make your money back fairly fast.



get the moto 6200 from comcast and get a HDMI-to-DVI cable


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this last week I finally replaced our main tv with a panny 42 plasma. I wanted to run HDMI for convienence and so I didnt have to drill a huge hole in the wall there. So I go to a comcast store to get a HDMI HD cable box and of course am told the only cable box that has HDMI is the DVR. We have one already in another room whee we watch alot of our movies and HD shows ect so I really didnt need a 2nd DVR. So now I am paying 17 bucks a month for the HDMI plug, another 17 for the first DVR and like 10 for our bedroom TV box. Does anyone know if anyone makes a cable box you can purchase where VoD works and has an HDMI but no DVR? Seems like for 17 bucks a month you could make your money back fairly fast.



I thought all the Comcast non-DVR boxes at least had DVI, if not HDMI. If you just need to run video to your TV, you might consider an inexpensive DVI-to-HDMI adapter cable. If you need to run audio to the TV, also - then you'd need to run a separate audio cable (or get a more expensive adapter that combines DVI video + SPDIF audio into HDMI).


----------



## Calypse

Thanks for the tip thee, I never thought about the DVI - HDMI option.


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes a cable box you can purchase where VoD works and has an HDMI but no DVR? Seems like for 17 bucks a month you could make your money back fairly fast.



There are no cable boxes you can purchase, period, much less ones with HDMI that support VoD. You MUST rent whatever Comcast feels like providing at whatever price they want to charge, or switch to satellite.


You can buy a box that will get you the local broadcast channels, the same channels you can get over the air for free. You won't even get basic cable channels. Comcast moves the channels around and disables them on a nearly daily basis to make this option as painfull as they can.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calypse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this last week I finally replaced our main tv with a panny 42 plasma. I wanted to run HDMI for convienence and so I didnt have to drill a huge hole in the wall there. So I go to a comcast store to get a HDMI HD cable box and of course am told the only cable box that has HDMI is the DVR. We have one already in another room whee we watch alot of our movies and HD shows ect so I really didnt need a 2nd DVR. So now I am paying 17 bucks a month for the HDMI plug, another 17 for the first DVR and like 10 for our bedroom TV box. Does anyone know if anyone makes a cable box you can purchase where VoD works and has an HDMI but no DVR? Seems like for 17 bucks a month you could make your money back fairly fast.



Cablecard boxes - like the Tivo S3 - are the closest you can get to a native Comcast box. Those will get you access to all the channels you subscribe to including premium channels. But they won't do VOD - that requires you to rent a box from Comcast.


----------



## DennisC17

I hate to beat what seems to be a dead horse.. I've looked over several of the posts going back a month or so .. but I'm a relative newcomer to this whole thing..


I had a 30 second skip dealio on my old cable before I moved here and loved it. Don't have it here. I tried to reprogram it, but all it does is hang up for about a second and then continue right where it was. I have a 3416 with Comcast in Tacoma.


So I guess what I'm asking is a) is there a way to fix that or b) will I have to wait for the software upgrade? Is that upgrade automatic and I just have to be patient or is it something I can get myself? I don't have a clue how this stuff works.


Thanks.


----------



## wareagle

The 30-second skip feature is disabled with the Microsoft guide s/w, but should be programmable with the new guide (which will be rolled out whenever Comcast gets ready to do it).


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha! 'Known issues' being the key here. Talk to their customer service, and you'd be under the impression they never heard of some of these issues.



SOME?! If you believe many of the CSRs, Comcast has never had a hardware or software issue, their equipment has always worked perfectly, any problems must be your fault, if only you learned how to operate the equipment it would work perfectly just like everyone else's equipment.


----------



## testarc

Verizon is laying Fiber optic in Kirkland/Redmond area. I asked one technician when FIOS TV will be available here, he said by end of the year.


I hope it's true but not convinced. Anyone knows how long it takes to acquire the TV franchise permit in our state?


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon is laying Fiber optic in Kirkland/Redmond area. I asked one technician when FIOS TV will be available here, he said by end of the year.
> 
> 
> I hope it's true but not convinced. Anyone knows how long it takes to acquire the TV franchise permit in our state?



I read somewhere a while back, can't remember where, that Verizon was not planning on offering TV over FIOS until they had most of their infrastructure to the various neighborhoods built out. I thought they said 2 - 3 years before they had TV service here. Again, I can't remember where I saw that and who knows if it's credible, just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## gdeep

Send an email to John at Verizon [email protected] and he will let you know when fios will be available at your address. I live in redmond in a condo and he said it will be available by end of next year.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Send an email to John at Verizon [email protected] and he will let you know when fios will be available at your address. I live in redmond in a condo and he said it will be available by end of next year.



Thanks for the info and email, I'm gonna email him to find out when it will be available in my area. I''ll definately look in to Fios TV if Comcast hasn't gotten it together by then. For starters, next week Fios internet will be installed at my place, so we will see how that goes...


Funny story my dad just told me the other day.... when fios was being layed in my parents neighborhood, my dad talked to a guy and asked him what they were doing and he replied something like... we are going to put Comcast out of business.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Anyone knows how long it takes to acquire the TV franchise permit in our state?



In the past, cable franchises were administered by local governments and not at the state level.


I know that Verizon and other telco's were trying to get this moved to state or federal levels so they would not have to negotiate with a large number of local government entities (cities, counties).


I never heard whether they were successful here, or anywhere else for that matter, in getting away from dealing with local governments.


----------



## ABHD

Wow I got a response withing 20 mins from John at Verizon. He didn't give me any time as to when we would get it, just the following info:


"At present, we do not yet offer the service in Washington. This is a two-step process - 1) we must get a commitment for internal funding support for the video service; 2) next, we must receive authority from the responsible city or county to provide the service. A business case for funding support is now in review and we should have a decision soon. I suggest you check back with me later this year and I should have more information to pass along."


----------



## Junior34

Anyone's cable box restarting around noon each day? I have the Moto 3416-I.

Mine has.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can buy a box that will get you the local broadcast channels, the same channels you can get over the air for free. You won't even get basic cable channels. Comcast moves the channels around and disables them on a nearly daily basis to make this option as painfull as they can.



Sometimes I wonder what the confusion and frustration with QAM is. I've never had a service I pay for become "disabled", and among the eight local HDs, in three years, I've only seen the moves below:


KOMO 82-4 (never moved)

KING 83-1 -> 85-2

KIRO 84-1 -> 86-2 -> 110-2

KCTS 82-5 (never moved)

KSTW 81-2 (never moved)

KCPQ 81-1 (never moved)

KONG 83-2 -> 86-1 -> 110-1

KMYQ 81-2 -> 96-1


----------



## tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what the confusion and frustration with QAM is. I've never had a service I pay for become "disabled", and among the eight local HDs, in three years, I've only seen the moves below:
> 
> 
> KOMO 82-4 (never moved)
> 
> KING 83-1 -> 85-2
> 
> KIRO 84-1 -> 86-2 -> 110-2
> 
> KCTS 82-5 (never moved)
> 
> KSTW 81-2 (never moved)
> 
> KCPQ 81-1 (never moved)
> 
> KONG 83-2 -> 86-1 -> 110-1
> 
> KMYQ 81-2 -> 96-1



That's not what you said here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10524639


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not what you said here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10524639



I'd almost forgotten that KCPQ/KSTW had moved. I shouldn't try to write without the list (or remote!) in front of me, eh? :-D So...


KOMO 82-4 (never moved)

KING 83-1 -> 85-2

KIRO 84-1 -> 86-2 -> 110-2

KCTS 82-5 (never moved)

KSTW 81-2 -> 111-2

KCPQ 81-1 -> 111-1

KONG 83-2 -> 86-1 -> 110-1

KMYQ 81-2 -> 96-1


The other two in there (Word, Gospel) were things that weren't part of Limited Basic and I wasn't paying for in the first place.


For $12 a month, I still can't complain.


----------



## nullbert

Hi,


Finally jumped into HDTV with the new Samsung LED-Engined 61". (woo! been staring slack-jawed at the picture for about a week...)


I'm running MythTV with the HDHomeRun, and have basic cable through comcast.


I've configured myth with the DataDirect 'over the air' channels and can see a program listing for most of the over the air channels, but some of the other cable channels sent in the clear (like KCPQ-HD, NWCN, HSN (yuk), and others) don't show up in the program guide.


When I switch the DataDirect channel listing to Comcast digital cable, none of the channels are mapped to program guide.


I guess I'm looking for the proper XMLTV ID's for all of the channels I can see in the clear.


Has anyone solved this problem in the seattle area?


Does anyone have a channels.conf file they could share?


Any other ideas?


Thanks


Brent


----------



## newlinux

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nullbert*
Hi,


Finally jumped into HDTV with the new Samsung LED-Engined 61". (woo! been staring slack-jawed at the picture for about a week...)


I'm running MythTV with the HDHomeRun, and have basic cable through comcast.


I've configured myth with the DataDirect 'over the air' channels and can see a program listing for most of the over the air channels, but some of the other cable channels sent in the clear (like KCPQ-HD, NWCN, HSN (yuk), and others) don't show up in the program guide.


When I switch the DataDirect channel listing to Comcast digital cable, none of the channels are mapped to program guide.


I guess I'm looking for the proper XMLTV ID's for all of the channels I can see in the clear.


Has anyone solved this problem in the seattle area?


Does anyone have a channels.conf file they could share?


Any other ideas?


Thanks


Brent
I use mythtv too. Attached is a QAM-XMLID list.

This is old (december) so the QAM mappings aren't right, but you can still use XMLIDs and just enter them in mythweb's channel info to get program info (or use the frontend channel editor), as the XMLIDs apply to the stations not the mappings...

 

QAM-XMLTV-IDS.pdf 40.3916015625k . file


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Wow, glad I switched to DirecTV a while ago. I moved when the Nascar package switched to DirecTV in February. I came here looking for the update QAM list if you are wondering. I still get that for my computer.


A couple things I noticed mentioned here that I don't think are completely true:


1. I'm not sure about Dish, but the DirecTV HD channels are comparable in quality to Comcast. I had both for a while, and if there is a difference it is pretty minimal imho. I'm pretty picky and was very worried about this, but it was not a huge issue. Perhaps the guy with Dish had something setup wrong, or Dish is worse. I'm not sure.


2. It's no myth that they are adding 100 HD channels. See http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles...tv_-_the_m.php for the projected list.


BTW, the DirecTV DVR rocks compared to Comcast's. It never locks up and it stores WAY more content. In fact we haven't come close to filling it up yet.


I've been very happy with the switch, and was pretty happy with Comcast when I moved.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It's no myth that they are adding 100 HD channels. See http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles...tv_-_the_m.php for the projected list.



Yawn... While there are some channels I would likes to see in HD (SCIFI, Discovery HD, and couple of others) counting east/west code feeds, knocking out the sports channels which mean nothing to me (I know that's not true for many of you), there is not enough different HD content in their lineup to make me give up VOD, local radio stations (yes, I actually listen to that), and of course KONG HD







.


Question: How does directTV handle local broadcast channels? Serioulsy, I really don't know.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

You get most of the locals that matter. You can look it up on http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packPr...assetId=900018


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You get most of the locals that matter. You can look it up on http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packPr...assetId=900018



I looked: 4, 5, 7, & 13 in HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You get most of the locals that matter. You can look it up on http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packPr...assetId=900018



Thanks. I was actually surprised to see that you can get KOMO,KING,KIRO, and local FOX in HD. Still, I'll stick with cable unless the new IGuide really, really sucks.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You get most of the locals that matter. You can look it up on http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packPr...assetId=900018



Are the locals coming via satellite or via antenna? I ask because their site says:


"Watch local sports, events and your favorite shows in amazing high definition with your DIRECTV® HD Receiver, an HD television set and an off-air antenna.* DIRECTV currently offers HD local channels in many select markets, including yours."


What about those who have poor OTA reception of local HD?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Everything listed there is with no antenna. I think they used to tell customers they needed the antenna for HD locals, but they've been adding them since then.


----------



## nullbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use mythtv too. Attached is a QAM-XMLID list.
> 
> This is old (december) so the QAM mappings aren't right, but you can still use XMLIDs and just enter them in mythweb's channel info to get program info (or use the frontend channel editor), as the XMLIDs apply to the stations not the mappings...



Thank you- the list of xmlid's helped greatly, and I'm enjoying an updated program guide after I figured out that I needed to run :


mythfilldatabase --refresh-all


to force it to recognize the new xmlid's for the added channels.


Brent


----------



## nullbert

Quick question,


What is KCTS-HD typically broadcasting in, 1080p, 1080i or 720? We watched a classical concert today and the image was spectacular!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nullbert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> 
> What is KCTS-HD typically broadcasting in, 1080p, 1080i or 720? We watched a classical concert today and the image was spectacular!



They broadcast in 720p.


----------



## Mike777

I've been complaining about spotty Comcast service, especially HD stations with my digital Moto box. Well the answer was right in front of my nose. About three weeks ago a company was stringing some kind of thick cable on the telephone polls along 40th Street in Wallingford, right outside my apartment. Since there was no Comcast logo anywhere, I never put two and two together until the other day. When I remember back, it was right around this time where my digital cable starting being bad, with a wide array of digital and HD stations being unviewable for much of day. I ended up using my ATSC OTA tuner for local HD a few days.


Anyway, a couple of days ago I get up and my cable modem and cable TV are out. Until now, my internet had never been part of this problem. So a few minutes later, as I'm driving to work at 5:30 AM, there are three big Comcast crews working up the street on the same cable the other company was stringing a few weeks ago. Bingo! This was the problem. They were probably upgrading the wiring.


Right now it isn't perfect, I still have trouble with UHD and MTVHD, but the rest works OK again.


What bugs me is the lying sacks at Comcast. They never vary from their unwritten policy of always trying to blame the customers first and never admitting they were actually working in your neighborhood. I wonder how many times these mendacious CSRs try to blame the "wires in your house" or tell you to phyiscally turn off your computer, TV, cable box or whatever else you have, trying to implicitly place the blame for your problems on something inside your house instead of them. I despise the way Comcast does things.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the locals coming via satellite or via antenna? I ask because their site says:
> 
> 
> "Watch local sports, events and your favorite shows in amazing high definition with your DIRECTV® HD Receiver, an HD television set and an off-air antenna.* DIRECTV currently offers HD local channels in many select markets, including yours."
> 
> 
> What about those who have poor OTA reception of local HD?



I know some of this was already mentioned but I figured I'd expand on it a bit.


Today DirecTV sends 4, 5, 7, and 13 via Satellite in HD for the Seattle market. Dish Network currently only sends 4, 5, and 7. They want to carry 13 but their has been some issues getting a re-transmit agreement signed. Some indicate it's because KCPQ wouldn't sign unless Dish also transmits MyQ in HD.


Currently neither of the Satellite companies have plans to carry any other local channels in HD, that may change but right now it's only the big 4 networks in most markets. If you like to get any other local channel in HD it's either cable or antenna. I'm lucky in the fact that I can get all local digital/HD channels with an antenna. As a DISH subscriber I can tell you the OTA integration in their HD DVR (ViP622) is flawless, I assume it's that way with the DirecTV receivers as well.


Currently DISH Network has 38 national HD channels, which includes a lot of the old VOOM channels. DirecTV has less than that but has 'promised' 100 channels of HD by the end of the year, I know this number is counting all the HD sports feeds they have for Sunday Ticket, etc ... and it may include local HD channels, I'm not sure. I know they are planning most of their adds in September or later. DISH Network has recently indicated that they want to continue be the HD leader, that they are planning adding another 6 - 8 channels by the end of the year and even more in early 2008. They are also planning launching 2 additional satellites by the end of 2007. I would guess that both Satellite companies will stay pretty competitive, as one adds a bunch the other will shortly follow, and vice versa, providing there is capacity.


----------



## Mike777

Does DirectTV or Dish have FSN for local sports? Also, since they don't carry the local PBS station in HD, is there another PBS station they show in HD? I like Soundstage and many other things on my local HD station.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

DirecTV currently has FSNW and will add the HD channel when the new HD content comes online. Also, they do broadcast a lot of the Mariner HD games on another channel. I don't know anything about PBS since I never watch it.


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does DirectTV or Dish have FSN for local sports? Also, since they don't carry the local PBS station in HD, is there another PBS station they show in HD? I like Soundstage and many other things on my local HD station.



Dish has FSN NW in SD, no HD yet. There was a channel assigned for it awhile back, but it not one that has gone "live" yet.


As for KCPQ Fox, my understanding is that it isn't KCPQ that's holding it up, but Tribune (out of Chicago) that insists Dish also carry MyQ2.


----------



## keithaxis

I have read the past few pages but see no mention of those three HD placeholders on channels 657, 658 and 659. The title of eachy says "HD Placehold" or something like that..am I only seeing this on my Tivo? I have not looked on the motorolla boxes to see if they have the three HD placehold channels. I would assume we see HD content on those soon if they are already putting HD in the title on each of those three stations. These are channel numbers right befor UHD on 660


Keith


----------



## Adam_G

On my cable card they show as HD Movies 1, 2 and 3. They are on the cablebox as well but with no description or schedule info. I called Comcast to ask about it and got someone who didn't really know but guessed that they were probably used for HD on demand or PPV movies. I would love to hear what they are really going to be used for.


----------



## keithaxis

cool. thanks for the reply. These are not HD on demand..they are going to be three new HD channels on 657 658 659...minnesota got A&E, NG and Food yesterday in HD so these three placeholders should be the same real soon..interesting how we see it on our Tivo boxes but no listing for title on the comast box...


----------



## oscaro

I'm a Dish Network customer wanting HD programming. About 2 months ago I scheduled a appointment for a technician to come in and set up HD. To my suprise I needed an additional satellite. I had a hard time having one satellite in my codo. I said screw it. So I have a Sharp 1080p LCD TV watching on digital cable. Anybody has an insight as far as having one satellite in the west region to support both HD and regular programming on dish network.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Dish Network customer wanting HD programming. About 2 months ago I scheduled a appointment for a technician to come in and set up HD. To my suprise I needed an additional satellite. I had a hard time having one satellite in my codo. I said screw it. So I have a Sharp 1080p LCD TV watching on digital cable. Anybody has an insight as far as having one satellite in the west region to support both HD and regular programming on dish network.



Yep. You need to be able to see the sat at 129 degrees west to recieve all the Dish HD programming. You can find a LOT more info at the two main Satellite forums:

http://www.dbstalk.com (affliated with AVS)

http://www.satelliteguys.us


----------



## oscaro

thanks for the reponse. I'll take a look at those links. Any idea if Dish Netork will deploy the satellite(Dish1000) here in the west. I know that the eastern part of the counry has it which supports both HD and regular programming. I believe is the Dish 1000


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Dish Network customer wanting HD programming. About 2 months ago I scheduled a appointment for a technician to come in and set up HD. To my suprise I needed an additional satellite. I had a hard time having one satellite in my codo. I said screw it. So I have a Sharp 1080p LCD TV watching on digital cable. Anybody has an insight as far as having one satellite in the west region to support both HD and regular programming on dish network.



Seattle HD-LIL (6000 series channels) are on 110 deg:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm 

Some National HD channels are also on 110 deg, with others on 129 deg:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm 

Remainder of SD-LIL (8000 series) are on 119 deg.

Most other SD channels are on 110/119, with RSN on 129.

Some Foreign Language channels require a second dish for 148 deg.


San Diego and L.A., use the 110/119/129 deg Dish 1000 and 1000.2.


The Dish 1000+ "SuperDish" provides higher gain for higher latitudes,

but requires the expensive DPP-44 Multiswitch:
http://sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishn...sh1000Plus.htm 


The new Dish 1000.2 has built in multiswitch which will support

a single "homerun" cable for each of up to three Dual Tuner Receivers

(or a mixture, or up to 6 Single Tuner Receivers):
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...rod=DISH1000.2 

The older Dish 1000 supports up to two Dual Tuner Receivers or up to 4 Single Tuner Receivers:
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...?PROD=DISH1000 


To support even more receivers, new (and expensive) DPP-44 (Dish Pro PLUS!!!!)

Multiswitches are used (instead of older DP34, et.al.):
http://www.solidsignal.com/dishnetwo..._44_Switch.pdf 
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=DPP44 


More info on Dish Pro Plus Installations:
http://www.solidsignal.com/dishpro_installation.asp 


Note that OTA TV or CABLE can also be inserted onto the same coax,

cuz the Dish Sat signals are all above the TV bands!!!!


So what's the REAL problem upgrading to MPEG4?

Working with the HAO???


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the reponse. I'll take a look at those links. Any idea if Dish Netork will deploy the satellite(Dish1000) here in the west. I know that the eastern part of the counry has it which supports both HD and regular programming. I believe is the Dish 1000



Info on this is all over dbstalk.com (I'm a moderator over there). Here is the quick version. Basically the satellite at the 129 orbital location has some technical issues that cause it's signal to drop dramatically every 45 minutes or so. This lasts for a couple minutes and then recovers. For anyone living near the fringe of the coverage area (the Pacific Northwest being one of the fringes) these signal drops are worse. Because of that a Dish1000 (which picks up the 110, 119, and 129 orbital locations) does not work well because the dish is not large enough to get a signal that will not work reliably. For this reason it has become standard practice for DISH installers in our area to install a separate 24" wing dish just for the 129 orbital location. If you can live with the dropouts you can request a Dish1000, or if you have the space you can buy and install a Dish1000+ (the biggest dish that picks up 110, 119 and 129, it also adds 118.7 which is used for locals in some markets, not ours). I personally have a 1000+ and while I still get the occasional dropout it's not nearly as bad as it was when I had a 1000. Feel free to PM me if you have more questions. Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## oscaro

Thanks for the reply Rob. I have a couple of questions. Is it easy to upgrade a satellite system? I know you mention you went from dish 1000 to dish 1000.2(plus). How often are your dropouts with your current satellite?


----------



## flashbacck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a quick QAM update. Only one change to report, and that's that the Comcast Central barker on 120-X has encrypted.



I can't seem to get any of these attachments. Could someone post the contents?

Thanks.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cool. thanks for the reply. These are not HD on demand..they are going to be three new HD channels on 657 658 659...minnesota got A&E, NG and Food yesterday in HD so these three placeholders should be the same real soon..interesting how we see it on our Tivo boxes but no listing for title on the comast box...



Correction ... these are not new channels. They are there for a feature that will part of the new comcast guide. It will allow you to select the poster art of an HD movie ondemand and take you to that movie.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correction ... these are not new channels. They are there for a feature that will part of the new comcast guide. It will allow you to select the poster art of an HD movie ondemand and take you to that movie.



No, I believe they are for new HD channels. The ones associated with the coming iGuide Comcast Central seem to be 958-961 (now encrypted, but previously appeared as barkers similar to Comcast Central stills).


----------



## synch22

is NFL network now premium?


It has disappeared from my cable.


Thanks,.


----------



## wareagle

NFL Network was supposed to be made part of the Sports Entertainment package this month on channel 417. It would no longer be on channel 180.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network was supposed to be made part of the Sports Entertainment package this month on channel 417. It would no longer be on channel 180.



It is now part of a new package to make you pay more money come this fall if you want more sports.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is now part of a new package to make you pay more money come this fall if you want more sports.



The package isn't new; NFL Network only being available as part of that package is new.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I believe they are for new HD channels. The ones associated with the coming iGuide Comcast Central seem to be 958-961 (now encrypted, but previously appeared as barkers similar to Comcast Central stills).



With the recent FM station moves you will see Comcast Central and other iGuide channels as follow:

Comcast Central is Channel 960

News is Channel 961

Kids' is Channel 962

Sports is Channel 963


Also with the new guide are the HD Poster channels ...

" tune to these channels in the TV Listings grid to navigate to the Poster Art pages at anytime. You currently cannot access these pages from within the ON DEMAND menu, but selecting a poster art thumbnail will bring you to a screen from which you can get more information on the HD ON DEMAND movie preview, view or purchase it. "


For a couple of days these were unencrypted and showed in my guide and then went away again. They showed the thumbnails for HD movies but did not go anywhere. When I called about them I was told they were for an upcoming feature.

Some info is on the Seattle New Guide site.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Dicovered my Hard Drive on my Comcast DVR is totaly erased and my recording schedules erased as well. Anybody else seen this? Major grumble.


----------



## acc10x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been complaining about spotty Comcast service, especially HD stations with my digital Moto box. Well the answer was right in front of my nose. About three weeks ago a company was stringing some kind of thick cable on the telephone polls along 40th Street in Wallingford, right outside my apartment. Since there was no Comcast logo anywhere, I never put two and two together until the other day. When I remember back, it was right around this time where my digital cable starting being bad, with a wide array of digital and HD stations being unviewable for much of day. I ended up using my ATSC OTA tuner for local HD a few days.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a couple of days ago I get up and my cable modem and cable TV are out. Until now, my internet had never been part of this problem. So a few minutes later, as I'm driving to work at 5:30 AM, there are three big Comcast crews working up the street on the same cable the other company was stringing a few weeks ago. Bingo! This was the problem. They were probably upgrading the wiring.
> 
> 
> Right now it isn't perfect, I still have trouble with UHD and MTVHD, but the rest works OK again.
> 
> 
> What bugs me is the lying sacks at Comcast. They never vary from their unwritten policy of always trying to blame the customers first and never admitting they were actually working in your neighborhood. I wonder how many times these mendacious CSRs try to blame the "wires in your house" or tell you to phyiscally turn off your computer, TV, cable box or whatever else you have, trying to implicitly place the blame for your problems on something inside your house instead of them. I despise the way Comcast does things.



good to know, thanks! i have a comcast technician coming out today to troubleshoot why some of my HD channels have weak signals 'causing enough digital tiling and dropouts to make them unwatchable. specifically, 104, 108, 109, 110, and UHD and MTVHD that you mentioned above (which i can't even tune in at all).


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dicovered my Hard Drive on my Comcast DVR is totaly erased and my recording schedules erased as well. Anybody else seen this? Major grumble.



Got this response back today:


"Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service. A

power surge can sometimes erase your dvr recordings. Make sure,its

connected to a power surge protector and turn it off when not in use."



Ugh, OK....


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In addition to the model number, there is a diagnostics page with data about the disk, size and usage. I believe it's "d13 PVR/HDD STATUS". I would check, but mine is recording a movie for the granddaughters at the moment. To get to the diagnostics, with the TV on turn off the DVR and within two seconds hit "OK/Select".



Thanks for the info, I finally got a chance to check out my parents dvr. They told us it was a 3416 even though it said 3412 on the box, and sure enough, they lied about it. It's got a 120g drive instead of a 160.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dicovered my Hard Drive on my Comcast DVR is totaly erased and my recording schedules erased as well. Anybody else seen this? Major grumble.



Have not had that happen yet but after my first week of flawless operation my 3416 now resets every 2nd or 3rd recording "event". By "event" I mean starting, stopping or erasing a recording. The display goes blank, the LED display on the 3416 shows all '8's and goes blank, then it restarts and tells me that the guide is downloading & please try later. Sounds like the drive/file management software is full of bugs or the drive gets too fragmented. Reminds me of Windows 95/98. Now who was it that invented that...uh Micro something or other...


----------



## Mike777

Finally at my Wallingford apartment, HD is working perfect. All my HD stations tune in instantly with my Motorola box, even the two that always gave me trouble, UHD and MTV-HD. I think they strung new fibre optic cable last month. I forsee some new HD stations.


Not only are the stations coming in, the HD picture seems cleaner also. Maybe this is more to do with improved signal strength, but I am much happier than I have been.


Now if they can change the guide from the insipid Microsoft stuff, that will be one more improvement.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have not had that happen yet but after my first week of flawless operation my 3416 now resets every 2nd or 3rd recording "event". By "event" I mean starting, stopping or erasing a recording. The display goes blank, the LED display on the 3416 shows all '8's and goes blank, then it restarts and tells me that the guide is downloading & please try later. Sounds like the drive/file management software is full of bugs or the drive gets too fragmented. Reminds me of Windows 95/98. Now who was it that invented that...uh Micro something or other...



This sounds like the reboots that I got with 12.35 firmware, associated with transport functions. Reverting to 12.31 got rid of it, but perhaps waiting for the MSFT guide to go away will cure it, since it didn't seem to afflict anyone without it.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The package isn't new; NFL Network only being available as part of that package is new.



Hence a new package to make you pay more.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hence a new package to make you pay more.



Actually, as you can see from this posting

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...80#post9172413 


it's always been part of the sports package on 417. The difference is that it's being removed from its former channel 180 in the digital plus package. You will have to pay more for it now, though.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like the reboots that I got with 12.35 firmware, associated with transport functions. Reverting to 12.31 got rid of it, but perhaps waiting for the MSFT guide to go away will cure it, since it didn't seem to afflict anyone without it.



Does a rollback wipe out your recordings?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does a rollback wipe out your recordings?



it _shouldn't._ It didn't for me. But you won't be able to use your DVR for about 30 minutes or so while the rollback (the CSR actually called it a patch when I talked to them







)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does a rollback wipe out your recordings?



No. Just takes time to get the firmware updated (as noted above), then all the guide data needs to be reloaded.


----------



## cpliske

You said scroll to #9499, but I am new to this forum and so far have not found tools to allow either search or display by message number. I must be missing something!


Thanks,


Chuck


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpliske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You said scroll to #9499, but I am new to this forum and so far have not found tools to allow either search or display by message number. I must be missing something!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Chuck



Easiest thing to do is to use the "Search This Thread" pulldown gadget in the right corner at the top of the thread and type in that number. It will bring up every other message that referenced that thread number but should make it easier to get to really fast.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Easiest thing to do is to use the "Search This Thread" pulldown gadget in the right corner at the top of the thread and type in that number. It will bring up every other message that referenced that thread number but should make it easier to get to really fast.



Actually I did not find that method to be very fast. What I do is just divide the post number by 30 (or whatever your posts/page setting is) and that gives you the page number (+/-1). So 9499 / 30 = 316.66. It should be on 316 or 317. Go to the page selector at the top right of any page and select 317. Voila, there it is.


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got this response back today:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service. A
> 
> power surge can sometimes erase your dvr recordings. Make sure,its
> 
> connected to a power surge protector and turn it off when not in use."
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, OK....



Make that a UPS!!! My recordings were lost during quick power outages under 30 secs in the fall windstorm. Once I unplugged a 3416 and replugged it in some 15 seconds later (to a surge protector) and that was the end of that DVR. The 3400 series seemed much worse than the 6412.


I have been been with DISH, great HD-DVR though many people can't pick up Q13-HD, and DISH has never come to terms with Tribune. I will reevaluate my options this September. With DISH you can also 'move' to LA (or Denver, Chicago, NYC or others) and get HD & maybe SD feeds of ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX.


DISH quality is very good, Discovery HD side by side was the same. Voom signals will be lost 0-3 times an hour with a separate 20". Many more channels than Comcast and a much better HD-DVR with a bigger hard drive make up for this.

6-8 more channels this fall and a new satellite this winter too means even more channels.


----------



## chipvideo

I have a hard time understanding this. I added a second tivo3 and dropped my comcast dvr and got the free hd box comcast was advertising for 12 months. Now my bill is $10 higher per month. Seems as though I am now being charged $5 per month for each tivo3 on top of the $1.75 for half of my cablecards. Seems fishy to me. I guess if I can't gett this straitened out I am going to go to the lowest tier and drop show and hbo as well.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I added a second tivo3 and dropped my comcast dvr and got the free hd box comcast was advertising for 12 months.
> 
> ...



I only got a free DCT700. How did you manage a free HD box?


----------



## chipvideo

Well when I called to activate my second tivo I was on hold and they had the recoreded message in the background about getting a free hd receiver. That deal actually expires today or tomorrow. When the free 3 SD receiver deal ended they started the 1 free HD receiver. So I jumped on it fast.


----------



## Ivan H.

On my HDHomeRun/Vista MCE system, I have mapped KCTS HD (broadcast on 9-5) into my guide as that's the only subchannel of KCTS that I'm interested in. However, I'm getting the wrong guide data for it; since I can only specify the callsign as KCTS, I'm getting the guide data for 9-1 instead of 9-5.


Looking at Zap2it, it's showing the callsign for 9-5 as KCTSDT5, but since Vista MCE is appending the -DT for each of the callsigns I don't know how to add it (or if that's even the correct callsign for that channel).


Does anyone know what the correct callsign for 9-5 is that I can put into Vista MCE and get the correct guide data?


Thanks,


Ivan


----------



## allen98311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ivan H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my HDHomeRun/Vista MCE system, I have mapped KCTS HD (broadcast on 9-5) into my guide as that's the only subchannel of KCTS that I'm interested in. However, I'm getting the wrong guide data for it; since I can only specify the callsign as KCTS, I'm getting the guide data for 9-1 instead of 9-5.
> 
> 
> Looking at Zap2it, it's showing the callsign for 9-5 as KCTSDT5, but since Vista MCE is appending the -DT for each of the callsigns I don't know how to add it (or if that's even the correct callsign for that channel).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the correct callsign for 9-5 is that I can put into Vista MCE and get the correct guide data?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ivan



There is no guide data available for 9-5 in windows vista. There is also no data available for any digital sub channel.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make that a UPS!!! My recordings were lost during quick power outages under 30 secs in the fall windstorm. Once I unplugged a 3416 and replugged it in some 15 seconds later (to a surge protector) and that was the end of that DVR. The 3400 series seemed much worse than the 6412.



That's a good idea. Something I've thought about with the VCR and my other DVR. Probably need a decent sized one?


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ivan H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my HDHomeRun/Vista MCE system, I have mapped KCTS HD (broadcast on 9-5) into my guide as that's the only subchannel of KCTS that I'm interested in. However, I'm getting the wrong guide data for it; since I can only specify the callsign as KCTS, I'm getting the guide data for 9-1 instead of 9-5.
> 
> 
> Looking at Zap2it, it's showing the callsign for 9-5 as KCTSDT5, but since Vista MCE is appending the -DT for each of the callsigns I don't know how to add it (or if that's even the correct callsign for that channel).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the correct callsign for 9-5 is that I can put into Vista MCE and get the correct guide data?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ivan



I will look when I get home. I have the same setup as you and my listing for KCTS-HD (KCTS-DT5) work fine.


----------



## RobOnLI

Hi all,

Am new to the HD world (about to buy a Pio 5080). I'm also located near some of you in Wallingford.


What do you get from Comcast for HD? I thought if you're using a Tivo3 you only need the Cablecards and not a tuner? How much is Comcast charging for the two Cablecards these days?


Also, what HD DVD player are you guys using?


Thx,

RM


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you get from Comcast for HD?



Comcast has all local HD channels on the "limited basic" package. They also have ESPN, ESPN2, Starz, HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Universal, MHD, Discovery, Mojo (used to be INHD and INHD2), FSN, Versus and Golf on various other packages.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought if you're using a Tivo3 you only need the Cablecards and not a tuner? How much is Comcast charging for the two Cablecards these days?



You can watch the local HD channels on Tivo without a CableCard, but you don't get any scheduling from Tivo for those channels. You can always record manually but it sort of defeats the whole point of Tivo.


The Tivo series 3 has two tuners that you will want to get two CableCards for. With CableCards you will get scheduling for all the HD channels. The price seems to be variable depending on who you talk to and how good your negotiation skills seems to be.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what HD DVD player are you guys using?



The Xbox 360 HD DVD Player.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much is Comcast charging for the two Cablecards these days?



I have a Tivo S3 with two cable cards. I tried to do without, but the S3 was designed to work with cablecards. I eventually broke down and just picked a few cards up. I don't know how much I pay (few bucks a month?). In any case, if you can afford a Pio 5080 and an HD or Blu Ray Disk player, the cost of cablecards is nominal in comparison.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what HD DVD player are you guys using?



I don't have one, but expect I'll get a Blu Ray player sooner or later. The recent Blockbuster announcment combined with most of the producers going Blu-ray makes it seem like Blu ray has already won the war. Of course, this is MS territory, which makes the software for HD DVD and sells a pricey HD DVD attachment for their Xbox 360. In other words, opinions may vary, especially in this forum.


----------



## DrCrawn

Anyone know why recently the NBC Nightly News has been shown in SD on KING-DT? I noticed this weekend was SD, as was tonight's. Their local news has been HD though throughout this. Bummer.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought if you're using a Tivo3 you only need the Cablecards and not a tuner? How much is Comcast charging for the two Cablecards these days?



As long as you don't have any other equipment from Comcast, the first card is included with the digital package of Enhanced or higher, and the second is $1.75 (new price as of July).


If you do have other equipment, you have to pay for the digital programming on the outlet of $5.10 which includes the first card and then $1.75 for the second.


The prices are not for the cards themselves but for the digital programming.


The S3 is the tuner, the cards unscramble the channels.


----------



## RobOnLI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as you don't have any other equipment from Comcast, the first card is included with the digital package of Enhanced or higher, and the second is $1.75 (new price as of July).
> 
> 
> If you do have other equipment, you have to pay for the digital programming on the outlet of $5.10 which includes the first card and then $1.75 for the second.
> 
> 
> The prices are not for the cards themselves but for the digital programming.
> 
> 
> The S3 is the tuner, the cards unscramble the channels.



Ok thanks. My question is...do I need other equipment from Comcast?


Today I have a tuner but that's not HD. I'm assuming it goes away once I get the S3 with CableCards. If the S3 is the tuner, I don't need any other equipment from Comcast (so I thought).


Thanks,

RM


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. My question is...do I need other equipment from Comcast?
> 
> 
> Today I have a tuner but that's not HD. I'm assuming it goes away once I get the S3 with CableCards. If the S3 is the tuner, I don't need any other equipment from Comcast (so I thought).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RM



I think the only thing that absolutely *requires* equipment from Comcast is their On-Demand system. You can't do that with a Tivo S3, or any other 3rd-party box at this point. Basically - here's what you can do without a Comcast box:

*QAM tuner in your TV or DVR:*

View un-encrypted (mostly local) digital channels, both SD & HD. Only requires Basic Cable.

*CableCard-enabled QAM tuner in your TV or DVR (eg, Tivo S3):*

View all digital cable channels that you've subscribed to, including Premium/Movie channels.


----------



## gdeep

Hopefully comcast seattle will add this around sep so that we can watch mlb playoffs in hd.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tbs062607.htm


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobOnLI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. My question is...do I need other equipment from Comcast?
> 
> 
> Today I have a tuner but that's not HD. I'm assuming it goes away once I get the S3 with CableCards. If the S3 is the tuner, I don't need any other equipment from Comcast (so I thought).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RM



I have an S3 and no Comcast equipment. You do not need a Comcast box if you do not watch Comcast's "on Demand." I chose not too. I find that there are enough channels without access to "on Demand."


If anyone tells you that Pay Per View is not available from an S3, they are wrong. The cable cards let the S3 get such. You just have to order PPV by calling 1 (800) Com-Cast. Seattle Comcast, however, does not have a good selection for PPV.


----------



## seatown88

Does anyone have the most current list of channels that are not encrypted?

much appreciated.


I have a QAM tuner. I used to get the pay per view channels sometimes but not any longer.

I also used to get movieplex but not anymore.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatown88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the most current list of channels that are not encrypted?
> 
> ...



Postings appear periodically. This seems to be the latest:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post10748001


----------



## Steve Goff

The new software/guide got pushed to one of my moto boxes (the non DVR) this morning before I left for work. I suspect the DVR boxes will soon follow.


----------



## wareagle

I've seen one report of non-DVR new guide in Pierce County, so it looks like King may be lagging. Anyone in the Seattle area get it yet?


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen one report of non-DVR new guide in Pierce County, so it looks like King may be lagging. Anyone in the Seattle area get it yet?



No one (at least from the conversations from friends) here on the Kitsap Peninsula. Tried my box first thing this AM hoping I would be finished dealing with the crappy MS software - just disappointmnet.


Maybe tomorrow...


I'm sure hoping this update solves the vast problems I've encountered with this box.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

If anyone is interested:


I have Mac G4 tower for sale, I had been using it to archive HD content from my motorola 3412 via firewire. I have no use for it anymore since I am using a TiVo series3. The G4 is way more reliable than recording HD via firewire with windows XP.


----------



## thewarm

I just checked the 900's (119.xx QAM) that I used to get... no more!










Probably because I got one of those DCT-700 boxes for the $1mo/year special and Comcast "upgraded" me to enhanced cable, thus scrambling the music channels?


Or, are they just gone?


----------



## good_ol_boy

It is possible that the music choice channels are no longer a part of the 'enhanced cable' package, so you will not get them on the DCT 700 unless you move up to the 'Digital Classic' or higher.


But you should still be able to tune them via your QAM tuner in your tv by splitting the incoming coax, run one to your 700, the other to your TV. Then input the 700 to your TV via composite connections. This will enable you to watch TV from the 700 on the 'input' mode, or switch to 'tuner' mode to access your QAM channels with your TV tuner

Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## good_ol_boy

Anyone curious about the rollout status of the i-guide?


I woke up to it this morning on my 700's here in Shelton, still not on the 3416, should be by next week though. It is cool, I think most of you will be happy once you get it, it beats the M$FE version without a doubt. A little supprise to me was the ability to direct-tune to some of the areas of on demand. I can't wait till it is on my DVR too.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked the 900's (119.xx QAM) that I used to get... no more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because I got one of those DCT-700 boxes for the $1mo/year special and Comcast "upgraded" me to enhanced cable, thus scrambling the music channels?
> 
> 
> Or, are they just gone?



I just now checked, and I no longer get a few of them with my 3416 or 700, and I have Digital Platinum. No telling what's going on. For example, I can get all that I tried from 964 up, but not 962 or 963. Those two appear in the guide listings, but the Comcast web site lists only 964-986 as FM radio. Perhaps they eliminated two of the stations, but forgot to tell us and the guy who populates the guide.


(I just checked QAM, and 962 & 963 are still there, unencrypted.)


Another check, and it seems that the FM stations formerly on 962 & 963 are now on 985 & 986.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *good_ol_boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone curious about the rollout status of the i-guide?
> 
> 
> I woke up to it this morning on my 700's here in Shelton, still not on the 3416, should be by next week though. It is cool, I think most of you will be happy once you get it, it beats the M$FE version without a doubt. A little supprise to me was the ability to direct-tune to some of the areas of on demand. I can't wait till it is on my DVR too.



my VP contact at Comcast says rollout for Seattle will happen first half of August, but maybe sooner. again he states it will fix 95% of DVR problems. don't hold your breath...


----------



## good_ol_boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another check, and it seems that the FM stations formerly on 962 & 963 are now on 985 & 986.



They moved these to make room for Comcast Central on 960 961 962 and 963. Untill you have the i-Guide you will see some 'weird' channel listings such as many with 'No Information', these will all be for easier access to on demand with the new guide.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *good_ol_boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is possible that the music choice channels are no longer a part of the 'enhanced cable' package, so you will not get them on the DCT 700 unless you move up to the 'Digital Classic' or higher.
> 
> 
> But you should still be able to tune them via your QAM tuner in your tv by splitting the incoming coax, run one to your 700, the other to your TV. Then input the 700 to your TV via composite connections. This will enable you to watch TV from the 700 on the 'input' mode, or switch to 'tuner' mode to access your QAM channels with your TV tuner
> 
> Hope this helps, Mike



I _was_ tuning them in on my Sony DHG-HDD250 QAM tuners (I have two of these units) last week before I got the DCT-700/enhanced cable upgrade. When I checked the QAM channels (119.xx) yesterday, they were gone!


----------



## Go Hard

Does any have any idea if the "upgrade" to iguide is going to erase my stored shows on my dvr?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any have any idea if the "upgrade" to iguide is going to erase my stored shows on my dvr?



It isn't supposed to, and there's no reason to suspect it will.


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick update. The changes:


* Music Choice on 119-10 through 119-55 are encrypted again.

* Updated Comcast mappings for KBSG-FM (962 to 985), KING-FM (963 to 986), and Univision (not KUNS, was 98).


----------



## good_ol_boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a quick update. The changes:
> 
> 
> * Music Choice on 119-10 through 119-55 are encrypted again.
> 
> * Updated Comcast mappings for KBSG-FM (962 to 985), KING-FM (963 to 986), and Univision (not KUNS, was 98).



Here in Shelton I still get the MC on QAM 119.xx

Another thing I noticed is that (not sure of the exact channel, I'll post it later, I believe 105.xx) I can get some Oregon channels, KPTV- Fox 12, KGW-NBC 8, and KATU-ABC 2. The thing is, the PQ is not very good on these channels. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Vespa

Thanks for the updates pastiche. Can someone make an XML file that we can just drop into our Media Centers?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *good_ol_boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here in Shelton I still get the MC on QAM 119.xx
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that (not sure of the exact channel, I'll post it later, I believe 105.xx) I can get some Oregon channels, KPTV- Fox 12, KGW-NBC 8, and KATU-ABC 2. The thing is, the PQ is not very good on these channels. Has anyone else noticed this?



I can't speak for Music Choice being un-encrypted in points south, since we've lost it here.










Regarding 105-X, here's what I've figured from what others have posted over the last couple of years:


Most of the un-encrypted channels (i.e. 79-X, 80-X, 104-X, amd the local HD channels) are the same across all of Western Washington, with the exception that when changes are made, the changes don't happen everywhere at once, but rather, roll across the region.


105-X seems to be the "localizations": all of the local PEG channels are found there, the localized TV Guide Channel is found there, the localized Weather Channel is found there. In other areas, PEG, TVG, and TWC are appropriate for that locality. At points north, KVOS and CIVT are found there. At points southwest, KATU, KGW, and KPTV are found there.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any have any idea if the "upgrade" to iguide is going to erase my stored shows on my dvr?



I think their flyer said it wouldn't. But they've erased mine in the past and called it a power surge.


----------



## ABHD

Anyone else having problems?


I have had a 3416 connected via HDMI cable to an HDMI receiver for about a year now, and it works fine no problems so far. However, my parents have almost an identical set up as I do, but they were having problems with there 3412 box crashing all the time, so they called Comcast, and a tech said he could fix it with firmware... So they uploaded a newer firmware ( not sure which vers.) and ever since then, they get an error message saying the input is not compatible for HD. The screen then eventually goes green when trying connected thru the receiver. So Comcast came out and changed their box to a 3416, the same problem occurred so they bypassed the receiver and got it working by connecting straight to the TV. They said they do not support anything but going straight from the box to the TV and told them not to use the HDMI receiver.


My parents never had a problem using the HDMI receiver before, they were just getting fed up with the box constantly rebooting itself, now they can't use the HDMI receiver which complicates the set up and just kind of sucks. I tested all other inputs with an HD-DVD player and it all works fine, it has something to do with the Comcast box and the firmware blocking the signal. I also check all the settings in the power down/menu options etc... everything is set correct as far as I can tell, but for some reason they cannot use an HDMI receiver with the 3416 anymore with the latest firmware. They are using a Sony STR-DG810 receiver. What is strange is I have no problems with my system, but I don't think I have the same firmware, I will check when I get a chance...


Anyone have any ideas on a fix for this? I'm hoping the new guide will fix this problem.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on a fix for this? I'm hoping the new guide will fix this problem.



It may, but who knows? Here's what wiki says:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...on_HD_channels


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It may, but who knows? Here's what wiki says:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...on_HD_channels



Thanks for the link! I'll check into this next time I get a chance to go over and look at their setup. Hopefully, I'll be able to get it working properly again Thanks.


----------



## Lionanimal

Thank you KING 5 TV and WaMu for Seattle fireworks show and HD broadcast.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you to KING 5 TV (Seattle) engineers, technicians, crew, commentators and executives for the live high definition broadcast of the July 4, 2007 fireworks spectaluar from Lake Union. Thank you Washington Mutual (WaMu) for sponsoring the show.


Watching the Over-The-Air broadcast was awesome. I did enjoy the local Seattle fireworks show more than the recording (tape) of New York, Chicago and Washington fireworks shows (on channels 5, 22 and 9) that preceeded the local Seattle, Washington show. It was awesome that King 5, NBC, KMYQ 22, Fox (?) and KCTS, PBS all ponied up for high definition broadcasts of fireworks this year. Thank you all.


I deeply appreciate the fact that I could enjoy it from home instead of with 260000 friends around Lake Union. I'll be able to get to work in the morning after a good nights rest, instead of fighting thru six rush hours worth of traffic jams to arrive home at 2 A.M. (if I had attended the event in person).


98% percent of the shots were framed terrifically. 99.8% of the transmission was smooth with a few fractions of macro-blocking and only one loss of signal. It is a commendable effort for live field work.


Also, thank you for allowing us to enjoy the music and crowd reactions for the duration thru audio uninterrupted by expert commentary. King 5 TV you all did a great job.


Sure am glad I have OTA antenna in additonal to Comcast. Have not watched the Comcast DVR recording of the show yet, but intend to let friends and family watch the show at our place over the next few days.


Leo Henton


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> History Channel HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> News & Info --> History Channel.
> 
> A&E HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> TV Entertainment --> A&E
> 
> TNT HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> TV Entertainment --> TNT
> 
> 
> KIRO local news was enhanced widescreen last night on 107 at 6PM and looked good. Weather segment was 4:3 with blue wings.



Now that is a good heads up! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> History Channel HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> News & Info --> History Channel.
> 
> A&E HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> TV Entertainment --> A&E
> 
> TNT HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> TV Entertainment --> TNT
> 
> ...



Also,

NGC HD content now at ch 1 --> HD OnDemand --> TV Entertainment --> National Geographic Channel


(But the content at each of those leaves a lot to be desired.)


----------



## Doug_HA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you KING 5 TV and WaMu for Seattle fireworks show and HD broadcast.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thank you to KING 5 TV (Seattle) engineers, technicians, crew, commentators and executives for the live high definition broadcast of the July 4, 2007 fireworks spectaluar from Lake Union. Thank you Washington Mutual (WaMu) for sponsoring the show.
> 
> 
> Watching the Over-The-Air broadcast was awesome. I did enjoy the local Seattle fireworks show more than the recording (tape) of New York, Chicago and Washington fireworks shows (on channels 5, 22 and 9) that preceeded the local Seattle, Washington show. It was awesome that King 5, NBC, KMYQ 22, Fox (?) and KCTS, PBS all ponied up for high definition broadcasts of fireworks this year. Thank you all.
> 
> 
> I deeply appreciate the fact that I could enjoy it from home instead of with 260000 friends around Lake Union. I'll be able to get to work in the morning after a good nights rest, instead of fighting thru six rush hours worth of traffic jams to arrive home at 2 A.M. (if I had attended the event in person).
> 
> 
> 98% percent of the shots were framed terrifically. 99.8% of the transmission was smooth with a few fractions of macro-blocking and only one loss of signal. It is a commendable effort for live field work.
> 
> 
> Also, thank you for allowing us to enjoy the music and crowd reactions for the duration thru audio uninterrupted by expert commentary. King 5 TV you all did a great job.
> 
> 
> Sure am glad I have OTA antenna in additonal to Comcast. Have not watched the Comcast DVR recording of the show yet, but intend to let friends and family watch the show at our place over the next few days.
> 
> 
> Leo Henton



I must agree...I was VERY pleasantly surprised by the quality of the broadcast. Given KING/NBC's previous live HD broadcasts, I was kind of worried about the quality and level of macroblocking I would see, but it looked awesome!


What I don't understand is why when I watched the "Macy's New York Firework Show" earlier in the evening, there was a ton of macroblocking and nastiness, but during KING's local broadcast of the WaMu Lake Union fireworks, it looked great. If there was a bandwidth squeeze because of the extra Weather+ sub-channel, I would have expected both broadcasts to look equally pixelated/macro-blocked, but this wasn't the case. I wonder if it is more of a network problem? I know that for most of NBC's live HD broadcasts (including sports, anything fast-motion, etc.) I normally see lots of macro-blocking. And, FYI, this is all over Comcast cable.


After being incredibly disappointed by KIRO/CBS's live event HD quality (the SuperBowl was a complete mess), I've been very cautious about getting too excited about watching live events in HD, but the WaMu fireworks broadcast looked great! Thanks again!


----------



## MikeMikeMike

Hello, I'm new to this. I've got a quick question - I've heard that I can get a basic limited analog cable from Comcast, but I don't know how to sign up for it. I've called, but they don't know what I'm talking about. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeMikeMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to this. I've got a quick question - I've heard that I can get a basic limited analog cable from Comcast, but I don't know how to sign up for it. I've called, but they don't know what I'm talking about. Thanks in advance.



It is billed as "Limited Cable Service" at $12.55 a month. I hope that helps. It includes Chs. 2-29, 75-78, & 99.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_HA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why when I watched the "Macy's New York Firework Show" earlier in the evening, there was a ton of macroblocking and nastiness, but during KING's local broadcast of the WaMu Lake Union fireworks, it looked great. If there was a bandwidth squeeze because of the extra Weather+ sub-channel, I would have expected both broadcasts to look equally pixelated/macro-blocked, but this wasn't the case. I wonder if it is more of a network problem? I know that for most of NBC's live HD broadcasts (including sports, anything fast-motion, etc.) I normally see lots of macro-blocking. And, FYI, this is all over Comcast cable.
> 
> 
> After being incredibly disappointed by KIRO/CBS's live event HD quality (the SuperBowl was a complete mess), I've been very cautious about getting too excited about watching live events in HD, but the WaMu fireworks broadcast looked great! Thanks again!



One is a national broadcast and one is local, somewhere in there lies the problem we all experience with macroblocking. I was trying to record that fireworks show last night with my Fusion card but something else messed it all up, Good to hear that the reports were excellent on the KING broadvast though.


----------



## TroutMouth

I live in Renton, and for the last little while the quality on both my HD and "regular" Comcast channels has been absolutely horrible. Pixelation, sound cutting out, the whole she-bang. Shows I DVR have the same problems too. I haven't changed anything - no new hardware, nothing. I love paying almost $100 a month for cruddy quality cable!


Anyone know what the heck's going on? Is it just me, or are others in the Seattle area experiencing the same thing?


Thanks!


----------



## Nausicaa

My 6412 has been behaving itself with both HD and SD content.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TroutMouth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Renton, and for the last little while the quality on both my HD and "regular" Comcast channels has been absolutely horrible. Pixelation, sound cutting out, the whole she-bang. Shows I DVR have the same problems too. I haven't changed anything - no new hardware, nothing. I love paying almost $100 a month for cruddy quality cable!
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the heck's going on? Is it just me, or are others in the Seattle area experiencing the same thing?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You're getting signal loss, probably a wiring or transmission issue somewhere. Other people don't seem to be seeing this, so it's likely either in your house wiring, or neighborhood cable infrastructure. Any construction going on nearby? Have you called Comcast to ask them to fix it?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TroutMouth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Renton, and for the last little while the quality on both my HD and "regular" Comcast channels has been absolutely horrible. Pixelation, sound cutting out, the whole she-bang. Shows I DVR have the same problems too. I haven't changed anything - no new hardware, nothing. I love paying almost $100 a month for cruddy quality cable!
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the heck's going on? Is it just me, or are others in the Seattle area experiencing the same thing?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I had this problem for about six weeks in Wallingford in North Seattle. Ends up Comcast was stringing new fibre optic cable. Finally a couple of weeks ago, it all settled down and all the stations come in fine.


The reason I know this was the case is because I saw the company stringing the cable, which wasn't Comcast by the way. Then one early morning before work, my cable was out. As I drove to work, I saw a big Comcast crew working on the exact same cable.


Don't expect Comcast to admit one single things. I've never met such a lying pack of you know whats in my life. They will always try to blame you first, even if they know it is them. They are just as bad as health insurance companies denying all claims initially.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't expect Comcast to admit one single things. I've never met such a lying pack of you know whats in my life. They will always try to blame you first, even if they know it is them. They are just as bad as health insurance companies denying all claims initially.



Or possibly they just aren't told anything. A few weeks ago one of their techs showed up while I was on the phone with local mgmt who was explaining the repair work going on in the neighborhood. The tech knew nothing about it.


----------



## djmattyb

As of July 1st, Comcast is no longer allowed to distribute set top boxes with integrated security. This is why they offered all those free extra digital cable boxes for a limited time. From now on all set top boxes are required to have to have cable cards in them. So I was wondering if anyone has gotten a new box yet with a cablecard in it. I am really hoping that they have a new DVR box that uses two cable cards (dual tuner). I would assume that a new box would be better than the one I currently have and it may not lead to lockups all the time.


So, if anyone goes to a Comcast office and exchanges their box for a cable card box... let us know!

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9710918-1.html


----------



## sangwpark

Hope everyone's enjoying "Live Earth" concert on Universal HD.


--

Sang


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of July 1st, Comcast is no longer allowed to distribute set top boxes with integrated security. This is why they offered all those free extra digital cable boxes for a limited time. From now on all set top boxes are required to have to have cable cards in them. So I was wondering if anyone has gotten a new box yet with a cablecard in it. I am really hoping that they have a new DVR box that uses two cable cards (dual tuner). I would assume that a new box would be better than the one I currently have and it may not lead to lockups all the time.
> 
> 
> So, if anyone goes to a Comcast office and exchanges their box for a cable card box... let us know!
> 
> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9710918-1.html



The new DVRs will still be dual tuner but only one card ... the MCARD (multistream). Most likely they will be the Moto DCH3416. I have seen other posts here that point that way.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new DVRs will still be dual tuner but only one card ... the MCARD (multistream). Most likely they will be the Moto DCH3416. I have seen other posts here that point that way.



So how will a 3416 know it needs a card? Different firmware? I have a 3416 now and I assume I won't need to stick a card in it any time soon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So how will a 3416 know it needs a card? Different firmware? I have a 3416 now and I assume I won't need to stick a card in it any time soon.



The DCT3416 has no capability of accepting a card, so none will be required. The decryption capability is built into the box.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So how will a 3416 know it needs a card? Different firmware? I have a 3416 now and I assume I won't need to stick a card in it any time soon.



you have a *DCT*3416, the new ones are a *DCH*3416.


----------



## quarque

doh!


----------



## CameronF99

Anyone having trouble with GOLFVS in HD (channel 665 on my Series3 Tivo). It couldn't record the Tour De France on it this morning, and right now I'm just getting a blank grey screen. VS in SD is fine, as are other HD channels.


----------



## Weil

Since when was 665 showing the race in HD. sam


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since when was 665 showing the race in HD. sam



The race was SD broadcast on an HD channel. i.e., the race was 480i/SD.


----------



## Junior34

Just received a mailing from Comcast stating that we, in the area of Renton / Fairwood, would be receiving the new program guide the week of July 17th. It also stated that it would be for the DVR and regular box and that in the future we will be able to remotely program the DVR from the internet.


We will see...


----------



## wareagle

In the future...? That's when everything will happen.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It also stated that it would be for the DVR and regular box and that in the future we will be able to remotely program the DVR from the internet.



In the future, the sun will explode. I suspect that might happen before Comcast gets around to this...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the future, the sun will explode. I suspect that might happen before Comcast gets around to this...



It will actually bloat and then collapse into a white (and then brown) dwarf, but I certainly would not bet against you that when it happens, we'll still be getting e-mails saying it's "Coming Soon!".


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received a mailing from Comcast stating that we, in the area of Renton / Fairwood, would be receiving the new program guide the week of July 17th. It also stated that it would be for the DVR and regular box and that in the future we will be able to remotely program the DVR from the internet.
> 
> 
> We will see...



Ditto in Renton Highlands.


We still don't have the PIP for the button on the remote, marked as future feature too. No 30sec skip either?


In the flyer it states that if your box is recording, and you turn the box off, the recording will stop too. Hmm.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ditto in Renton Highlands.
> 
> 
> No 30sec skip either?



Thanks to WarEagle...



Add 30-Second Skip

The following technique can be used to map an unused or unneeded button on the "silver" remote to the 30-second skip command. Current versions of the i-Guide software will skip forward 30 seconds into a recording when this command is sent. A good choice is the 'A / Lock' button since many users don't need that function; you can feel both the '15-second-back' and '30-second-skip' buttons with one finger and move between them without looking. Another option is to reprogram the '15-second back' button, since PgDn already provides that functionality.

1. Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

2. Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.

3. Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice.

4. Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button.

5. Type in the code 00173.

6. Press whatever button you want to map the 30-second skip command to (ex: A / Lock). The "Cable" button will blink twice if successful.

Note: This now works on boxes with the Microsoft TV Foundation Interface (currently Washington State). As of firmware version 12.22 Insight Cable disabled this feature, but has been re-enabled in firmware version 16.35. Comcast software Version 73.44 disabled this feature, but the latest software, Version 74.53-3321, re-enables it (this has been confirmed on the 3416 w/ 16.20 firmware). See software for more info.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to WarEagle...
> 
> 
> 
> Add 30-Second Skip
> 
> ...
> 
> Note: This now works on boxes with the Microsoft TV Foundation Interface (currently Washington State).
> 
> ...



Doesn't work for me. I haven't heard of it working for anyone here. Guess it won't matter soon.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to WarEagle...
> 
> 
> 
> Add 30-Second Skip
> 
> The following technique can be used to map an unused or unneeded button on the "silver" remote to the 30-second skip command. Current versions of the i-Guide software will skip forward 30 seconds into a recording when this command is sent. A good choice is the 'A / Lock' button since many users don't need that function; you can feel both the '15-second-back' and '30-second-skip' buttons with one finger and move between them without looking. Another option is to reprogram the '15-second back' button, since PgDn already provides that functionality.
> 
> 1. Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.
> 
> 2. Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.
> 
> 3. Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice.
> 
> 4. Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button.
> 
> 5. Type in the code 00173.
> 
> 6. Press whatever button you want to map the 30-second skip command to (ex: A / Lock). The "Cable" button will blink twice if successful.
> 
> Note: This now works on boxes with the Microsoft TV Foundation Interface (currently Washington State). As of firmware version 12.22 Insight Cable disabled this feature, but has been re-enabled in firmware version 16.35. Comcast software Version 73.44 disabled this feature, but the latest software, Version 74.53-3321, re-enables it (this has been confirmed on the 3416 w/ 16.20 firmware). See software for more info.



I'm still on firmware 12.31, so I guess I'll have no 30 sec skip until iguide.


Also, I was having a problem with my DVR (no guide data - they had to send a signal - odd that out all my cable boxes only the DVR had this problem) and while i was talking to the CSR she said the new guide will be here (Everett) in a couple of weeks. We'll see...


----------



## m9610172

I picked up a cablecard at 94th/Aurora office and installed it on my Samsung DLP tv two days ago.

I still get "Updating Channels" message. Is it normal? How long does it take to get all the channels updated? I live in Mukilteo.


----------



## John Geis

I had to take my DLP off power for a couple of minutes and then power it back up before I was able to see everything....not sure why but it worked.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't work for me. I haven't heard of it working for anyone here. Guess it won't matter soon.



Humm..so your link to these instructions over on the Comcast Cable forum doesn't work??


http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip 


Guess we will see after we get iGuide if it makes a difference.

I was getting excited..


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Humm..so your link to these instructions over on the Comcast Cable forum doesn't work??
> 
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip
> 
> 
> Guess we will see after we get iGuide if it makes a difference.
> 
> I was getting excited..




They don't work for my Microsoft guide and firmware 12.31, but I believe they'll work with the new iGuide s/w.


----------



## dwlovell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbenson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need a little ammunition before I talk with a Comcast CSR. My question is this: What is the minimum 'normal' cable service I must order to get broadcast HDTV and cable box? Can I have Limited cable, plus Digital Classic and the 3412 fee? The price jump between Limited and Expanded cable is substantial, and I never watch anything that's on the additional channels involved. I'm needing to retrench financially, and $35 less per month could be helpful. I don't want to give up my HDTV and recording capability, and Discovery HD is nice, but that's all I need.
> 
> 
> My guess is that the CSR is programmed to insist that I need Expanded Cable to do digital, and I need to know if that's really true or just more profitable for Comcast. Thanks.



I have Comcast in Atlanta with the lowest possible package which is only local channels (ie: the 13.99$ plan). I just got a LCD TV with QAM support and it detects all the HDTV broadcasts for the same local channels and even digital SDTV broadcasts for the rest. I even picked up CSPAN1 and CSPAN2 and some digital weather channels.


-d


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwlovell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Comcast in Atlanta with the lowest possible package which is only local channels (ie: the 13.99$ plan). I just got a LCD TV with QAM support and it detects all the HDTV broadcasts for the same local channels and even digital SDTV broadcasts for the rest. I even picked up CSPAN1 and CSPAN2 and some digital weather channels.
> 
> 
> -d



Federal law requires cable companies to offer local HD channels in the clear. Most cable companies simulcast analog channels to digital. Hence, it seems like you are getting no more than what you paid for.


----------



## markglover

Can I get a QAM tuner from comcast and install it in my HTPC? or Do I have to go OTA for HD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I get a QAM tuner from comcast and install it in my HTPC? or Do I have to go OTA for HD?




You can rent a box from Comcast that includes an HD tuner, or a DVR with dual HD tuners.


----------



## mwnorman

I called and asked about why the new guide hadn't been rolled-out to my DVR. The CSR told me that they are postponing the rollout until August for the greater Puget Sound region after having some negative feedback on the rollout to the greater Spokane area.


The CSR said she could attest to the fact there are bugs but she didn't think they were bad considering the alternative. She did not elaborate...


Has anyone heard of bugs upon roll-out?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I get a QAM tuner from comcast and install it in my HTPC? or Do I have to go OTA for HD?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can rent a box from Comcast that includes an HD tuner, or a DVR with dual HD tuners.



But you can't install it in your HTPC.


Some of the current PC tuner cards have QAM tuners, like the Hauppauge 1600. These let your HTPC tune un-encrypted HD digital cable channels (mostly locals).


For an HTPC to tune *any* HD cable channel you subscribe to - including encrypted channels - you need a CableCard tuner (and probably a new Vista PC & HDCP-compliant video card & monitor). Sounds like mostly bleeding edge pain at this point - I haven't tried it.


----------



## ramganesh

I have Comcast Digital, and just got a LCD HDTV (Vizio VX37L) with QAM inbuilt.


- Can I get free HD Channels without getting ComcastHD? If so, any recommended cheap OTA antenna?


- Can i just plug in the comcast cable directly to the TV bypassing the STB?


Thanks!!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramganesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Comcast Digital, and just got a LCD HDTV (Vizio VX37L) with QAM inbuilt.
> 
> 
> - Can I get free HD Channels without getting ComcastHD? If so, any recommended cheap OTA antenna?
> 
> 
> - Can i just plug in the comcast cable directly to the TV bypassing the STB?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



ComcastHD? I don't think they offer an HD tier. Comcast has even had press releases to such effect. In any case, you will get local HD channels with comcast basic - you don't even need to get expanded basic. The next level is Digital Classic, which comes with some HD channels, including ESPNHD (1&2), UHD, MTVHD, DiscoveryHD, MojoHD (previously INHD), and Comcast sports HD.


I just cancelled Digital Classic because I only watched a small amount of the HD content. I will probably sign up again once all of the big cable channels (eg. FX, TBS, USA) are available in HD.


Assuming your TV has a tuner, you should be able to plug your cable directly into the TV.


I don't know anything about HD antennas, as I take advantage of comcast's broadcast of local HD channels.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markglover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I get a QAM tuner from comcast and install it in my HTPC? or Do I have to go OTA for HD?



I went with a Fusion card for my HTPC to receive the local HD QAM channels. Already had the workstation laying around, so after installing a fat 500g hard drive and the $150 fusion card and I'm extremely happy. Of course if you meant the premium HD channels, probably a cablecard as mentioned.


----------



## Weil

Just to be the first to publish, South King (Kent) has the new guide or something this morning. It took several minutes before my Motorola 6200 would respond and it has new menus. sam


----------



## joe531

My box has been updated, too. I'm in southeast Seattle, down by the Renton airport. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## EZ Rider

Nothing here on Queen Anne yet. Anxiously awaiting it though!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Same here. Regular box got updated but the HD DVR one hasn't yet.


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k-y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jason, where is this listed? any idea if it's possible to get the promo if you just signed up?



Shop for digital cable on Comcast's website and you'll see it as an option to add to your cart. I have know idea about the promo. I was offered it when I downgraded from Digital Plus to Limited Basic back in May. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Acrobat6

I had same.

According to Comcast, the DVR update will be done no later than end of August.

That's what they said.


Also, a new handy guide is available which I requested.


----------



## moosejaw

Hey All...


I have a couple of Motorola HD-DVR's from Comcast in my house...


Since I just got a new television, I want to buy the best possible cables, and was wondering if the comcast boxes have an hdmi port, or will I have to do the DVI to HDMI?


----------



## Weil

Do not buy any super expensive cable as they do not work better than the average ones. Some older boxes have dvi and the new ones have HDMI. Component cables will actually work about as well. My suggestion would be to get DVI to DVI and an adapter especially if you may use a computer as many laptops come with dvi outputs and the adapter could be useful. sam


----------



## moosejaw

Weil,


Thanks for your advice. After I read this I called comcast and will upgrade my cable boxes...I am hoping they will provide the HDMI cables I need.


I was considering buying some pricey cables...but wont fall for the hype.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moosejaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weil,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. After I read this I called comcast and will upgrade my cable boxes...I am hoping they will provide the HDMI cables I need.
> 
> 
> I was considering buying some pricey cables...but wont fall for the hype.



If things haven't changed they'll only provide you with component cables (which work fine). I agree with the earlier poster - expensive cables are only worth it for longer runs. You'll probably get a box with HDMI


----------



## garthg

I am new to the Seattle area from the SF Bay Area and wondering if Comcast up here has made any mention of re-arranging the channel lineup to better accomodate the HD channels. In California a couple years back they began to move all HD channels into the low 700's - keeping the traditional local channels SD numbers as the final digit (i.e. old channel 7 would be 707). They did that here for the local channels - kinda - but SD channels are in the middle and it is alot harder to remember where to look for HD content. I find myself watching less HD just due to how hard it is to find. In California you could start on 702 and channel up and scroll through all the available HD shows. Much easier than the haphazard placement here.


Anyone else like this idea? Mention it to a CSR the next time you call if you do. It's not like its un-precedented.


----------



## moosejaw

Well there are only like 12 local HD channels, and I believe they are 104-113.


There is discovery HD and a few others somewhere in the 600's, and of course HBO HD which is 549.


I havent heard anything about a changing of the numbers...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garthg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to the Seattle area from the SF Bay Area and wondering if Comcast up here has made any mention of re-arranging the channel lineup to better accomodate the HD channels. In California a couple years back they began to move all HD channels into the low 700's - keeping the traditional local channels SD numbers as the final digit (i.e. old channel 7 would be 707). They did that here for the local channels - kinda - but SD channels are in the middle and it is alot harder to remember where to look for HD content. I find myself watching less HD just due to how hard it is to find. In California you could start on 702 and channel up and scroll through all the available HD shows. Much easier than the haphazard placement here.
> 
> 
> Anyone else like this idea? Mention it to a CSR the next time you call if you do. It's not like its un-precedented.



Rather than asking Comcast to re-map all the channels (upsetting all the existing Seattle area customers) - I'd suggest simply adding all the HD channels to your Favorites list. Hit the FAV button, and you get a "mini-guide" showing what's on just those channels. Keep hitting the FAV button and it will cycle between those channels.


Besides, HD is just one way to organize channels. Some of us might rather have all the HBO channels be contiguous, all the SPORTS chanels to be contiguous, KIDS channels, etc - whether or not they're HD.


----------



## ABHD

Having all the HD channels in the same area makes way too much sense for Seattle Comcast.










Sorry, still bitter about them telling me they were gonna add 20 new HD channels by the end of 2006 when I called about upgrading my service to HD


----------



## Fred328

My DVR box has the new guide this morning in West Seattle. WTF happened to the SD picture quality? I tuned to CNBC and the ticker now looks absolutely horrid - extremely blurry/fuzzy. If this is Comcast's idea of "progress", I guess it's time to head back to satellite.


----------



## Al Shing

The new guide showed up on my 6412 this morning.


It added a bunch of garbage recordings for some reason (London Live, BBC World News) and filled my hard disk to 99 percent!. It took some effort just to clear out those scheduled recordings.


It looks like they're loading my 3416 with the new guide right now. It displays the "One Moment - restoring features" message when hitting the menu button.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If things haven't changed they'll only provide you with component cables (which work fine). I agree with the earlier poster - expensive cables are only worth it for longer runs.



Maybe, but I'm not sure that's ever been verified by double-blind testing. Wouldn't wanna estimate the amount of money that's been wasted on so-called premium cables...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred328* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DVR box has the new guide this morning in West Seattle. WTF happened to the SD picture quality? I tuned to CNBC and the ticker now looks absolutely horrid - extremely blurry/fuzzy. If this is Comcast's idea of "progress", I guess it's time to head back to satellite.



Sounds like you're seeing actual ANALOG stations. This was always a huge problem with their DVR box: poor analog tuner + poor-quality MPEG2 encoder = horrible, fuzzy picture. Problem went away when they started using digital simulcast of SD channels instead of analog - which bypassed the Moto box's tuner & encoder completely.


Maybe the new guide has reversed the mapping of analog channels and their digital simulcasts? Try tuning to the 700-series instead - eg, ch. 744 instead of 44 - and see if it looks better.


----------



## Fred328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're seeing actual ANALOG stations.



I suspect you're right. I went down to check the 700's after reading your post and found the box totally locked up. Power light was on, IR activity light on, sound but no picture, totally unresponsive to any buttons. Pulled the power and reconnected, and it seems to be working again. But any 7xx channel number is ignored, so who knows what's up with the SD stations.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred328* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> But any 7xx channel number is ignored, so who knows what's up with the SD stations.
> 
> ...



Perhaps ADS got disabled on your box when the new guide was installed. Call Comcast.


----------



## Fred328

Actually I think I'm going to call DirecTV instead. I was just down again fooling with it. When I turned the box off with the remote, it locked up solid again. Power light on, IR light on, sound but no picture. Unresponsive to any button on the box or remote. Never had the slightest problem with this box before today. Nice job Comcast. I will call them later when I get back and let them know what I think of their fine system.


----------



## Weil

Quote:

Originally Posted by newlinux

If things haven't changed they'll only provide you with component cables (which work fine). I agree with the earlier poster - expensive cables are only worth it for longer runs.


Opus312:

Maybe, but I'm not sure that's ever been verified by double-blind testing.>>


I am not blind in either eye and I have had both component cables and a dvi-HDMI cable connected to my Sony HD for a few years from my Motorola 6200. Switching between which I have done a few times yields no noticeable difference. I am fortunate to have the latter cable now as my brand new Mac Book Pro laptop has dvi out and my 1080p 24" BenQ display has an HDMI input as well as component and dvi. Should I add the new HDHomerun for Mac?







sam


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new guide showed up on my 6412 this morning.
> 
> 
> It added a bunch of garbage recordings for some reason (London Live, BBC World News) and filled my hard disk to 99 percent!. It took some effort just to clear out those scheduled recordings.
> 
> 
> It looks like they're loading my 3416 with the new guide right now. It displays the "One Moment - restoring features" message when hitting the menu button.



I got the new guide as well...

What a piece of $hit! I could find no redeeming features or functionality over the previous guide. In fact the layout is much worse, the DVR screen is terrible, and navigation is a big step backwards. For example, I used to be able to bring up the guide by hitting the guide button, and close it by simply pressing the guide button again. Now, pressing the guide button twice brings up a stupid icon menu (none of the icons I tried are even enabled yet). So I have to use the exit button to leave the guide. I have to say i am definately not happy. I was excited when I got a phone call telling me to expect a new guide to be installed this week. I assumed it was an upgrade, not a downgrade. Thumbs DOWN Comcast!


----------



## gdeep

Any word on when redmond will be updated?


----------



## keithaxis

this is where having my tivo s3 is nice..of course that is only one room. I hvae the 3412's in two other rooms. I noticed when I got up at 4am this morning that my box in bedroom was downloading, I would guess the new guide as comcast called my cellphone sunday afternoon to say they would be updating the new guide...


gdeep, I woudl think you also would get a call (automated one) that informs you of an upcoming guide change as I did...


Keith


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is where having my tivo s3 is nice..of course that is only one room. I hvae the 3412's in two other rooms. I noticed when I got up at 4am this morning that my box in bedroom was downloading, I would guess the new guide as comcast called my cellphone sunday afternoon to say they would be updating the new guide...
> 
> 
> gdeep, I woudl think you also would get a call (automated one) that informs you of an upcoming guide change as I did...
> 
> 
> Keith



Identical experience here.... received a call to the phone line i have on file with Comcast on Sunday afternoon. Noticed the DL notification on my box at 4:06 AM when I let the dog out.


I just wish i could have the old guide back.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wish i could have the old guide back.



Great, this is not sounding good at all. I was looking forward to an improvement with the new guide, now I'm getting kind of worried.


Any new word on when Fios TV's coming to Washington? I've heard this fall, and I've also heard fall 2008... I don't think Satellite will work for me with all the trees.


----------



## efranzen

Wow, what bad timing for the new guide to come out. The same day the TiVo HD goes on sale. I just ordered mine after I got home and my Comcast box is completely full of garbage shows I've never in my life watched. Jerry Springer? WTF? After spending about 20 minutes trying to cancel the hundreds of programs that are scheduled to record I gave up and placed my TiVo HD order. Heck, it's a nightmare even going through your scheduled series as it's no longer in an alphabetical order.


Great job Comcast!


----------



## Fred328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the new guide as well...
> 
> What a piece of $hit! I could find no redeeming features or functionality over the previous guide. In fact the layout is much worse, the DVR screen is terrible, and navigation is a big step backwards.



Agreed. You forgot to mention sluggish. It is a truly dreadful UI, IMO. Am I correct that you can't program channels out of the default list? So you have to make at least 2 button presses to select a Fav list in the guide, and then it always resets the guide to chan. 1?


----------



## Nausicaa

I sure hope they don't do Bellevue this week, since I am in San Diego until next Monday and I am worried my DVR will run out of space recording "junk" and will miss my regular shows...










Might be time for Tivo HD for me, as well...


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great, this is not sounding good at all. I was looking forward to an improvement with the new guide, now I'm getting kind of worried.
> 
> 
> Any new word on when Fios TV's coming to Washington? I've heard this fall, and I've also heard fall 2008... I don't think Satellite will work for me with all the trees.



Well, I don't want to sound like a complainer. But if anyone finds an improvement to the guide... (the only one I noticed is kids programs are in blue and sports are in green) feel free to let me know.


----------



## sangwpark

This is pitiful....


One thing I've noticed is that once an on-demand feature starts, it takes several button pushing to get out of it. Sometimes, not at all.


I can't believe I'm about to say this...but I miss the MS guide already, even with its problems. Pretty bad...


--

Sang


----------



## drgawd

Hi .... This poss only applies to those using the 1394 port on comcast stb. (moto 6200 in my case)


Anyone else now lost 6 of the HD broadcast channels with the "guide & stb update", (last thurs jul. 19th here in s.seattle?) ?? ch#'s 105, 106, 108, 109, 111, 112. All other subscribed channels are still viewable via 1394 & VLC player on pc. .... the 6 channels are there via dvi, borrowed a friends tv to check, just blocked to the 1394 port.


Any of you have friends or contacts higher up at comcast that could look into this and poss effect changes needed to have the channels made avail again?


--------------------------------------


Checking the stb's diag screens & reseaching some on net, loosing the 6 channels on 1394 port appears to be due to those 6 channels now have a RC-Flag=0x01 (enabled state) in the stb's D-06 channel status config. (all my other channels have that RC-flag set to 0x00 disabled).


RC-flag is Redistribution Control Descriptor (or part of it), also called Broadcast flag. Enabling that for a channel (or program) apparently has the effect, if not intent, of blocking that channel from being avail over 1394 port (on all stb's ?). The CCI (copy control) flag apparently gets auto set also to 0x02 (copy/record once) if RC-flag is enabled. But i don't record, and the CCI flag alone apparently doesnt block the channel across 1394.


Comcast's ccr's generally won't even discuss this issue. The last, 6th ccr a supervsor, did try to work with me as far as the RC-Flag=0x01 poss having been inadvertently and incorrectly set somehow in the stb/guide update, with that being a channel configuration issue vs 1394 issue. The ccr indicated they would email the Headend dept asking them to reset that setting, if it's incorrectly set for the 6 channels. Havn't heard back yet and the RC-Flag is still enabled


Since RC-Flag can techinically be enabled (but normally isnt) at the Tv station end, i called King & KCTS & KSTW, and chief engineers at King and KCTS verified they they don't set RC-Flag, and don't use, or include any copy control data in the stream they send to comcast.


Soooooo, back to the orig questions, any of you also loose those channels, or have higher up contacts at Comcast that could help?


TIA

-me


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to sound like a complainer. But if anyone finds an improvement to the guide... (the only one I noticed is kids programs are in blue and sports are in green) feel free to let me know.



Supposedly (I haven't gotten it yet) for DVRs it has the following:


1. 30-second skip can be enabled.


2. Separate buffers are active for both tuners, so you can use the "swap" button to toggle between two programs without losing the buffer.


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drgawd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi .... This poss only applies to those using the 1394 port on comcast stb. (moto 6200 in my case)
> 
> 
> Anyone else now lost 6 of the HD broadcast channels with the "guide & stb update", (last thurs jul. 19th here in s.seattle?) ?? ch#'s 105, 106, 108, 109, 111, 112. All other subscribed channels are still viewable via 1394 & VLC player on pc. .... the 6 channels are there via dvi, borrowed a friends tv to check, just blocked to the 1394 port.
> 
> 
> Any of you have friends or contacts higher up at comcast that could look into this and poss effect changes needed to have the channels made avail again?



Oooooh. This just keeps getting worse. I use the IEEE1394 ports for my DVHS. i guess I will have to check that out when I get home. If that output doesn't display those channels any longer I'm gonna be (more) pissed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Supposedly (I haven't gotten it yet) for DVRs it has the following:
> 
> 
> 1. 30-second skip can be enabled.
> 
> 
> 2. Separate buffers are active for both tuners, so you can use the "swap" button to toggle between two programs without losing the buffer.



I kinda got used to just hitting FF twice and then hitting play as soon as I saw the program come back on and it would usually back up right to the start again, so the 30 second skip isn't that big of a deal. The buffers to allow swap might be a nice addition. i'll just have to see how much I use that.


What I would really like to see is them enable DVR program sharing between boxes. Those motorolas are supposed to support that feature. It'd be nice to be able to finish watching a program I DVR'd in the living room in the bedroom without having to record it on both boxes.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oooooh. This just keeps getting worse. I use the IEEE1394 ports for my DVHS. i guess I will have to check that out when I get home. If that output doesn't display those channels any longer I'm gonna be (more) pissed....



DVHS should still work just fine, even if the flags are now (incorrectly) set to Copy/Record Once. It's people doing firewire recording to PCs that will be screwed by this. I think all DVHS decks are 5C-compliant, and should record these channels just fine - although they may now prohibit you from making further copies of those tapes over firewire.


----------



## jameskollar

OMG, where to begin. Just got the Guide here on all of my boxes (2 6412s and one 3412). It's not that bad folks. My observations:


1) The SD channels look the same to me. Maybe they didn't screw that up here in Lakewood.


2) You can sort your recordings by date, name, etc. and it will remember how last left the sort. This is also true in other areas of the software.


3) Default guide height is double. Changing it to single is IMO much better. There are a lot of options for how the guide works so adjust to your taste.


4) Got the Jerry Springer recording as well as several others on my many boxes. Turns out that was caused by having series recording set to shows that are no longer airing. Delete those shows and the scheduled phantom recordings will go away. I suspect that during the upgrade, these older series screwed up the scheduling upgrade. Hopefully this is a one time problem. For now, all is fixed.


5) Double buffer is nice!


6) For me, pressing exit after pressing Guide is no big deal. It's kinda consistent and for me was easy to get used to.


That said, all's not perfect. I don't know how to use the favorites and I am disappointed in that my list of channels exclude from the guide is now gone. I am hoping setting favorites will take care of that but I have a bad feeling that will not do it.


I've only played with the new software for 15 minutes but so far it's not that bad. After reading some of the earlier posts I was afraid the sky was falling. It isn't for me. (No, I do not work for Comcast).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVHS should still work just fine, even if the flags are now (incorrectly) set to Copy/Record Once. It's people doing firewire recording to PCs that will be screwed by this. I think all DVHS decks are 5C-compliant, and should record these channels just fine - although they may now prohibit you from making further copies of those tapes over firewire.



Just checked. My DVHS deck works on the premium channels. Not to worry.


----------



## k-y




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great, this is not sounding good at all. I was looking forward to an improvement with the new guide, now I'm getting kind of worried.
> 
> 
> Any new word on when Fios TV's coming to Washington? I've heard this fall, and I've also heard fall 2008... I don't think Satellite will work for me with all the trees.



ABHD, when the FiOS installer came out to do my Internet, I asked him about the TV and he said that their closest TV hub was in Oregon and hadn't built anything out in Washington State yet. He said it usually takes 12-18 months to build out a repeater from one hub to another.


----------



## Steve Goff

The update process just fried one of my DVRs, sending it into a loop of turning on, turning off, etc. The phone tech could do nothing from his end and said that I'll have to exchange the box for a new one. This means I'm loosing my recordings, which I find pretty upsetting.


----------



## Audioplus93

In Seattle? You guys are griping, there are no HD terrestrial feeds there? I live in Sandpoint, ID, no terrestrial and Northland Cable has the monopoly supplying analog feeds to several $$$$ developments with no HD option, no Verizon or Comcast feeds. Everyone is buying 3 or 4 LCD's for their investment/vacation properties.


The developers turned down a proposal for Satellite option at pre-wire stage.


Other than HD on Satellite (home owners associations are fighting saying that homeowner doesn't own the outside deck railing), there's no other option.


Dan C


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audioplus93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Seattle? You guys are griping, there are no HD terrestrial feeds there? I live in Sandpoint, ID, no terrestrial and Northland Cable has the monopoly supplying analog feeds to several $$$$ developments with no HD option, no Verizon or Comcast feeds. Everyone is buying 3 or 4 LCD's for their investment/vacation properties.
> 
> 
> The developers turned down a proposal for Satellite option at pre-wire stage.
> 
> 
> Other than HD on Satellite (home owners associations are fighting saying that homeowner doesn't own the outside deck railing), there's no other option.
> 
> 
> Dan C



But it sure is beautiful country there in Sandpoint, ID.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moosejaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weil,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. After I read this I called comcast and will upgrade my cable boxes...I am hoping they will provide the HDMI cables I need.
> 
> 
> I was considering buying some pricey cables...but wont fall for the hype.



Check out monoprice.com (there's an icon in the upper right hand corner of each page) for HDMI cables. Their prices were great!


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred328* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pulled the power and reconnected, and it seems to be working again.



Whew. I've been deathly afraid of power recycle since the last time when it decided to reformat and dumped all my recordings...


----------



## opus312

Video of Comcast/Tivo interface - http://www.cnettv.com/9710-1_53-25635.html 


Review of new Tivo HD - http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vide...ml?tag=nl.e501


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Got my update here in Renton/Highlands. Seemed a lot more responsive. No dramatic pauses noticed yet


----------



## Go Hard

Well I went home yesterday to 5 recordings of Dark Angel. I've never watched the show before. I also had multiple season recordings set for show I don't watch, Q13 news (I watch 5 in HD), the Bob Costos show and a bunch of others. After spending about 45 minutes erasing the misc shows and trying to clean up what I wanted recorded, I have encountered the "can't delete the show" bug. I'm not very impressed with the new guide.


I liked that I could change the color of the menus and the 30 sec skip works great w/my harmony remote. I also had to try switching between buffers.


So how long until this guide is updated to fix some of these problems? Do we need to start posting on the iGuide thread?


BTW, don't forget about the Comcast Forum: http://comcastcentral.lithium.com/co...tegory.id=Help


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k-y* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABHD, when the FiOS installer came out to do my Internet, I asked him about the TV and he said that their closest TV hub was in Oregon and hadn't built anything out in Washington State yet. He said it usually takes 12-18 months to build out a repeater from one hub to another.



Thanks for the info. This sounds consistent with us possibly getting it around next fall then.


----------



## canoncritic

I need some help. I just hooked up a new Onkyo 605 a/v receiver with my HDTV. HDMI cables. Everything works well, except I am not getting audio on 660, 661 and 664. I haven't yet run tests to isolate the problem, but my hunch is the box. Is the digital signal for these "600" stations different than for other HD channels? I've talked with Onkyo techies who claim it couldn't be a defective receiver if other stations are coming in fine. Any suggestions out there? Box or receiver?


----------



## driggity

Is anyone else dissappointed with the search feature of the new guide? It looks like you can only search by title and not by words in the description like you could with the microsoft guide. I actually used this functionality quite a bit and it sucks to lose it. I also dislike the fact that my DVR recordings are no longer grouped by series.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canoncritic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need some help. I just hooked up a new Onkyo 605 a/v receiver with my HDTV. HDMI cables. Everything works well, except I am not getting audio on 660, 661 and 664. I haven't yet run tests to isolate the problem, but my hunch is the box. Is the digital signal for these "600" stations different than for other HD channels? I've talked with Onkyo techies who claim it couldn't be a defective receiver if other stations are coming in fine. Any suggestions out there? Box or receiver?



Is your receiver set to decode DD5.1 thru HDMI? Maybe it's set to optical or something? Those channels usually broadcast in 5.1.


----------



## Dugas

I'm looking to upgrade my Vista MCE machine to a Nvidia DualTV tuner for analog signal recording. To use the dual tuner function I need different set top boxes as the one's I have currently don't have S-Video out. What would be the best non-dvr boxs with s-video out to ask comcast for as I do my recording on my computer?


----------



## canoncritic

Thanks. Forgive my ignorance: how do I check this?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canoncritic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Forgive my ignorance: how do I check this?



Hmmm... not sure about that specific receiver, but on my receiver there is a button on the front to cycle thru the audio input for that HDMI channel you are using for the TV. For instance when I have HDMI 1 selected ( which is mapped from the comcast box to the tv) I can select audio format of HDMI, optical, analog etc.. Try the digital input button on the front, not sure if that's it but saw a pic of it.


If it's not in the manual or you still can't get it to work, maybe try posting in this thread or somewhere in the audio area.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&highlight=605 


Hope this helps.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canoncritic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need some help. I just hooked up a new Onkyo 605 a/v receiver with my HDTV. HDMI cables. Everything works well, except I am not getting audio on 660, 661 and 664. I haven't yet run tests to isolate the problem, but my hunch is the box. Is the digital signal for these "600" stations different than for other HD channels? I've talked with Onkyo techies who claim it couldn't be a defective receiver if other stations are coming in fine. Any suggestions out there? Box or receiver?



I have a 3412 STB connected directly to a plasma set using HDMI and the audio is fine on all of those channels. I don't think the STB can handle audio differently on a channel-by-channel basis. So, if you are getting audio via HDMI on some channels, you should be getting it on all of them.


Perhaps you should plug the cable box into the TV using HDMI to see what audio you get. If you have good audio on all channels, you likely have a problem with your receiver. If there's still no audio on 660, 661, and 664, then it's probably a problem with the cable box.


----------



## netjedi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went with a Fusion card for my HTPC to receive the local HD QAM channels. Already had the workstation laying around, so after installing a fat 500g hard drive and the $150 fusion card and I'm extremely happy. Of course if you meant the premium HD channels, probably a cablecard as mentioned.




- I purchased a LeadTek Winfast HDTV Cinema since it was brand new and advertised Digital Cable support. Of course it doesn't work on Comcast, doesn't detect a damn thing. I plug the cable into my Philips HDTV and it's QAM tuner gets all the unencrypted channels including HD channels, but the card does not. Stinks.


What model Fusion card are you using to get the QAM channels over Comcast?


Thanks


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred328* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I correct that you can't program channels out of the default list? So you have to make at least 2 button presses to select a Fav list in the guide, and then it always resets the guide to chan. 1?



correct. you can not edit the default channel list like you could with the MS guide. so now instead of pressing "guide", you have to press "menu", "heart" (isn't that cute? not.) and "ok" twice to get to your edited channel list. what a pain.


this new guide totally blows.


and the SD picture has gotten worse. i'm seeing washed out blacks, motion skipping and scan lines. scan lines! it's like it's not even a progressive signal anymore.


you can't get rid of the "flip bar" on the bottom, like you could with the old guide.


this guide was either designed by 3 year olds, or for 3 year olds. i can't figure which.


as a Mac guy it's very hard to say this, but Microsoft got the old guide [mostly] right. it was pretty good compared to this POS...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audioplus93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other than HD on Satellite (home owners associations are fighting saying that homeowner doesn't own the outside deck railing), there's no other option.
> 
> 
> Dan C



Dan,


Doesn't federal law prevent condo associations and apartment complexes from preventing use of satelite dishes? I thought this has been on the books for a long time. You may want to google the matter before going to the next meeting.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> 
> Doesn't federal law prevent condo associations and apartment complexes from preventing use of satelite dishes? I thought this has been on the books for a long time. You may want to google the matter before going to the next meeting.



My understanding is that they can not prevent you from putting one up as long as it's on your part of the property and not any shared part of the building. I could see the deck railing going either way. You see a lot of people putting mounting poles in 5 gallon buckets of concrete, or using a tripod, and then setting those on their decks. This way it's technically in your apartment/condo and does not damage or attach to any of the shared portion of the complex.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robglasser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that they can not prevent you from putting one up as long as it's on your part of the property and not any shared part of the building. I could see the deck railing going either way. You see a lot of people putting mounting poles in 5 gallon buckets of concrete, or using a tripod, and then setting those on their decks. This way it's technically in your apartment/condo and does not damage or attach to any of the shared portion of the complex.



I just got directv installed in my patio yesterday using the tripod. My condo assoc told me to not mount anything to railing. So, check with your HOA....


----------



## ABHD

I just called and cancelled my Comcast internet service. Never really had a problem with it, it actually worked great, but decided I'd try Fios for a year since it's cheaper.


Don't know if it will help, but I requested more HD to be added as well, specifically all the new ones they've added to other Comcast markets. BTW, Supposedly, Tuscon Az, now has every available HD channel Comcast offers, but for some reason we don't. So I told them I'd most likely switch to Fios TV too when that comes.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and cancelled my Comcast internet service. Never really had a problem with it, it actually worked great, but decided I'd try Fios for a year since it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> Don't know if it will help, but I requested more HD to be added as well, specifically all the new ones they've added to other Comcast markets. BTW, Supposedly, Tuscon Az, now has every available HD channel Comcast offers, but for some reason we don't. So I told them I'd most likely switch to Fios TV too when that comes.



I wish I could get FIOS!!


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and cancelled my Comcast internet service. Never really had a problem with it, it actually worked great, but decided I'd try Fios for a year since it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> Don't know if it will help, but I requested more HD to be added as well, specifically all the new ones they've added to other Comcast markets. BTW, Supposedly, Tuscon Az, now has every available HD channel Comcast offers, but for some reason we don't. So I told them I'd most likely switch to Fios TV too when that comes.




Yes, I sent an email to Steve Kipp yesterday and he replied saying that new hd channels will come end of this year. I emailed him back and said what happened to Net Geo Hd which was coming soon (he said that couple months ago). Comcast seattle sucks. He also said more hd on demand program are coming (which i don't give a damm about).


----------



## mike_somd

Another thing I noticed about the iguide... nah it's not the iguide its the POSguide. The search function is a joke. You have to scroll through the alphabet like an old arcade game. Maybe this guide is so crappy that they are basically trying to force everyone to upgrade to the tivo guide when it's out.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netjedi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - I purchased a LeadTek Winfast HDTV Cinema since it was brand new and advertised Digital Cable support. Of course it doesn't work on Comcast, doesn't detect a damn thing. I plug the cable into my Philips HDTV and it's QAM tuner gets all the unencrypted channels including HD channels, but the card does not. Stinks.
> 
> 
> What model Fusion card are you using to get the QAM channels over Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I went with the FusionHDTV5 RT Gold PCI card. Some folks like the USB version but I think thats just asking for trouble (never been a big fan of USB for large data transfers such as HDTV.) Any package you consider, the software is going to have its ups and downs. PS: I'm running XP SP2, NOT Media Center and not Vista. I see way too many complaints on those platforms when using a Fusion card.


----------



## newlinux

I use a fusion 5 RT lite on my dual boot Linux/XP Box and it works well for QAM and NTSC stations on both OSs.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast seattle sucks. He also said more hd on demand program are coming (which i don't give a damm about).



I agree on both points!! I even cut off the digital classic package until Comcast adds higher level of HD content.


----------



## Steve Goff

I really dislike the new iGuide. It is missing several features and is backwards in many ways. For example, it was late and I decided to record a show to watch it the next day. So I hit record and tried to turn off the box. But it would not let me turn off the box, giving me only the option to switch to the other tuner, which wouldn't let me turn it off after the switch, or go back, which does nothing, or cancel the recording. Stupid stupid stupid. The Microsoft software let you hit the record button and then turn off the box, with the recording continuing on. Also, you can't have the box display the time when it is off, a very useful feature if your deciding when to turn things on or just to use as a clock. And the search function is a big step back, requiring you to scroll through all the letters for each character in the title. And there are many more problems, perhaps too many to mention.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree on both points!! I even cut off the digital classic package until Comcast adds higher level of HD content.




I got a reply back from Mr Kipp after telling him that comcast will lose lot of hd customers to directv for not adding hd channels soon. Following is his reply:


Yes, Nat Geo is still very high on the list. I also can tell you that

adding more HD channels is a top priority for the company and we

definitely don't want to lose our HD customers to satellite. Thanks for

your patience.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a reply back from Mr Kipp after telling him that comcast will lose lot of hd customers to directv for not adding hd channels soon. Following is his reply:
> 
> 
> Yes, Nat Geo is still very high on the list. I also can tell you that
> 
> adding more HD channels is a top priority for the company and we
> 
> definitely don't want to lose our HD customers to satellite. Thanks for
> 
> your patience.



I will likely wait until way after NGHD is released to sign up for Digital Classic again. I reverted to watching FSN, A&E, TBS, USA, SciFi, FX after the initial excitement of 660-665, which shows are only OK compared to the old faithfuls.


----------



## EZ Rider

All these comments (and the fact that my complex is no longer covering basic cable) is making me want to grab the Tivo HD and just stick with basic cable (the ~$45 level I mean).


----------



## good_ol_boy

Ok, I got the i-guide yesterday on my DVR finally, and for the most part I have to say that I am happy with it, mainly I love that the 30 second skip and tuner swap now work, and also that the remote lag seems to be gone, also I think that overall the navigation is a lot better.

But I have to agree that the search feature is kinda cheesy, I feel like i just got the high score on Tetris or something, lol. Also I have noticed that even though I have all my settings on 16:9, when the 'screen saver' comes up it is only in 4:3, so the sides of the screen are still subjected to stationary images, but that aint no big deal.


This is my biggest complaint though, when I set up something to record series it will record all showings on that channel at any time, not just the time slot I selected, for example, my wife set up charmed to record at I think 6 and 7 pm on TNT SD, but it also records the ones at 8 and 9 am, and the only way I can see to deal with this is to either cancel each one manually, or wait till the record and delete them. I wonder if anyone else has noticed this?


But just for the record I still like it a lot more than the M$ guide


----------



## Nausicaa

While I have yet to enjoy the pleasure of seeing and using the new guide, I seem to remember that Tivo did the same thing in recording all instances of a show by default. However, Tivo allowed you delete a scheduled recording with one button and not the five or six commands we had to use with the MS guide...


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I have yet to enjoy the pleasure of seeing and using the new guide, I seem to remember that Tivo did the same thing in recording all instances of a show by default. However, Tivo allowed you delete a scheduled recording with one button and not the five or six commands we had to use with the MS guide...



When I had Tivo, if I told it to record new episodes only, it recorded new episodes only.


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *good_ol_boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the remote lag seems to be gone



it's worse. it repeatedly locks up for 5-10 seconds...


----------



## Ric Crowe

I gotta say, change is not always good. Since the new guide push, I get lockups when trying to change stations. then it jumps 4 or 5 channels.

I see no way to hide channels, I don't watch any of the foregn language stations, and some of the other stations, and with the old MS guide I was able to remove those from the channel selector, the 3 on demand stations (547-548-549) is a pain, isn't that what channel 1 is for? If I was able to "hide channels" I wouldn't complain about that.

And the guide is wrong alot.


Anyone see a way to hide stations, so when surfing it skips right by....


----------



## Todd Nicholson

It hasn't been pushed to my box yet, but as I understand it you can't simply remove channels from the guide like with the MS guide. You have to make up a Favorites with the channels you want, then access your favorites guide that way.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see a way to hide stations, so when surfing it skips right by....



You have to create a favorites list and then you press "Guide" and then "fav" to access a list of only the stations you want to scan


I am still trying to figure out the Schedule a series function.

If the program occurs multiple times during the day, all of them are set to record

Seems confusing.


Also when you view what you have scheduled to record, it is by day you do not get a total view of what is queued for recording.


Like the 30 second skip feature though


----------



## Malcolm_B

Hate this new guide! Had to delete like 10 shows I never even programmed!!! And when you FF it doesn't back up a few seconds to make up for slow reaction time like before.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hate this new guide! Had to delete like 10 shows I never even programmed!!! And when you FF it doesn't back up a few seconds to make up for slow reaction time like before.



I don't have the new guide yet, but I would guess that those recordings just show up the one time with the guide. I don't see it being a huge deal as long as it isn't really recording anything automatically.


I'd be fine with the short reverse after fast forward going away. There is a button for that which works just fine. Hit that instead of play and you basically get the same effect.


I'm anxiously awaiting the new guide just to get 30 second skip. The only real problem I've had with my cable box in the last couple years is an occasional random delay responding to button presses. I haven't had lockups in a long time. Hopefully that doesn't return.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have the new guide yet, but I would guess that those recordings just show up the one time with the guide. I don't see it being a huge deal as long as it isn't really recording anything automatically.
> 
> 
> I'd be fine with the short reverse after fast forward going away. There is a button for that which works just fine. Hit that instead of play and you basically get the same effect.
> 
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting the new guide just to get 30 second skip. The only real problem I've had with my cable box in the last couple years is an occasional random delay responding to button presses. I haven't had lockups in a long time. Hopefully that doesn't return.



As I said in a previous post, programs no longer airing can and most likely will schedule programs that will actually record and that are NOT part of your list. My advice, if you have not received the new guide yet, save yourself some hassle. Cancel any series recordings that are no longer being aired. It is ok to leave series that are currently new and airing.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hate this new guide! Had to delete like 10 shows I never even programmed!!! And when you FF it doesn't back up a few seconds to make up for slow reaction time like before.



Fine by me, I hate the auto-backup...


----------



## Go Hard

So, I want record "Nascar Racing", as a series like it was w/MS, but it doesn't give me the option to set it as a series. Anyone have any idea why? I had 3 series set up on the MS software (abc, fox, espn) and none transfered over. I like that I should be able to set up one series to record all of the channels, but I never get the option.


----------



## wareagle

I just received a Comcast snail mail about the new guide, stating that the guide would be changing beginning the week of August 7. Since others already have it, I assume this date applies to Bellevue. I took jameskollar's advice and deleted dormant series recordings. My DVR will probably fail before they return, anyway.


----------



## Junior34

Enjoy the MS Enhanced Guide while you can WarEagle. The new guide is horrible and not user friendly.


You can't remove unwanted channels.

You can't back out of the OnDemand shows selection without going to the main guide (At least thats what I have found).

The guide is hard to read (In my opinion).


I'm trying to talk my wife into the Tivo HD but she likes OnDemand. Does anyone know if you can remove unwanted channels in the Tivo guide?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enjoy the MS Enhanced Guide while you can WarEagle. The new guide is horrible and not user friendly.
> 
> ...



I think I can adapt to almost anything, and take advantage of any benefits of the new one. If the DVR doesn't hang up waiting to get around to emptying the remote command queue or randomly reboot, I'll be happy. The 30-second skip and buffer swap should be helpful. I don't make that much use of the guide, and seldom channel-surf. Most viewing is of series recordings that have been time-shifted. I just hope they don't choose to download the s/w while it should be recording an F-1 race at 5AM.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received a Comcast snail mail about the new guide, stating that the guide would be changing beginning the week of August 7. Since others already have it, I assume this date applies to Bellevue. I took jameskollar's advice and deleted dormant series recordings. My DVR will probably fail before they return, anyway.



I got a prerecorded phone call yesterday saying that my guide will change within the next 10 days. I'm in Mountlake Terrace.


----------



## gdeep

Looks like i won't be getting the new guide after all as I just dropped comcast (lucky me I guess). I just signed up with Directv (hopefully they will add the hd channels they have promised).


----------



## Dave928

i'm curious what would happen if someone unplugged their box before the update, assuming you knew which night it was happening.


would it keep working normally with the MS guide, would it sense the old guide and auto-update anyway, or would the smoke come out of the box?


----------



## zeus163




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drgawd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi .... This poss only applies to those using the 1394 port on comcast stb. (moto 6200 in my case)
> 
> 
> Anyone else now lost 6 of the HD broadcast channels with the "guide & stb update", (last thurs jul. 19th here in s.seattle?) ?? ch#'s 105, 106, 108, 109, 111, 112. All other subscribed channels are still viewable via 1394 & VLC player on pc. .... the 6 channels are there via dvi, borrowed a friends tv to check, just blocked to the 1394 port.
> 
> 
> Any of you have friends or contacts higher up at comcast that could look into this and poss effect changes needed to have the channels made avail again?



Holy Cow! I just noticed this tonight. I went to cap some shows that I had on the DVR to my laptop and I couldn't do it. The first channel I tried was 105 and it was no dice. The other program I wanted to cap was on 108. No dice. I didn't think the broadcast flag was supposed to be set on these stations.


Anybody we can contact on this as this doesn't seem right. I understand not being able to cap HBO since it is a premium station although I can still remember when it was possible, but the locals? This just seems wrong.


I feel like Comcast has now poured some salt into my wound. Not only is the iguide a piece of crud, but blocking these 6 channels with the broadcast flag really burns me up.


Don't even ask my wife what she thinks of the new guide....come to think of it, anybody I've talked to thinks it is a big step backward...


----------



## EZ Rider

This guide thing is not going well, by all accounts around here. I've also been told by non-forum-geeks (errr... enthusiasts) that it's a step back. Is this the guide they've had in other markets for a while?


----------



## Dave928

tech support told me this is what they've had in the [most of] rest of the country for a while now...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I can adapt to almost anything, and take advantage of any benefits of the new one. If the DVR doesn't hang up waiting to get around to emptying the remote command queue or randomly reboot, I'll be happy. The 30-second skip and buffer swap should be helpful. I don't make that much use of the guide, and seldom channel-surf. Most viewing is of series recordings that have been time-shifted.



This is something that's not often directly discussed here - there are huge differences in our use of DVRs. Features that are dealbreakers for some folks are meaningless to others. That's why the advantages of Tivo may or may not mean anything...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enjoy the MS Enhanced Guide while you can WarEagle. The new guide is horrible and not user friendly.
> 
> 
> You can't remove unwanted channels.
> 
> You can't back out of the OnDemand shows selection without going to the main guide (At least thats what I have found).
> 
> The guide is hard to read (In my opinion).
> 
> 
> I'm trying to talk my wife into the Tivo HD but she likes OnDemand. Does anyone know if you can remove unwanted channels in the Tivo guide?



You can . . . but have to set channels as either do not receive, received, and favorites. Many on Tivocommunity.com are pushing TiVo to adopt multiple favorites, as such is necessary now that there are so many channels.


Of course, I mark all the channels I absolutely never watch as do not receive.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All these comments (and the fact that my complex is no longer covering basic cable) is making me want to grab the Tivo HD and just stick with basic cable (the ~$45 level I mean).



For similar reasons, I cut down to basic cable plus HBO on special for $7.99.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I have yet to enjoy the pleasure of seeing and using the new guide, I seem to remember that Tivo did the same thing in recording all instances of a show by default. However, Tivo allowed you delete a scheduled recording with one button and not the five or six commands we had to use with the MS guide...



I have had a Tivo for 3 years, so your reference may predate my experiences. In any case, my Tivo has only recorded a repeat when I specified new episondes only when Trininity Broadcast did not update their guide to show that the episode was a repeat. This has happened to me only a few times in 3 years.


----------



## allen98311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David R. Hendrickson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm curious what would happen if someone unplugged their box before the update, assuming you knew which night it was happening.
> 
> 
> would it keep working normally with the MS guide, would it sense the old guide and auto-update anyway, or would the smoke come out of the box?



I think that as soon that you plugged it back in, it would start downloading the new guide.


----------



## allen98311

 http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/downloads/URMD2.pdf 


Page 40 - 42 descries how to setup a series recording.


----------



## drew00001

Ok, I just stopped by my parents, who recently switched to digital cable and have two Comcast Motorola tuners. I believe they are the new ones. They are considering going back to analog because of excessive pixilation. I advised them against and suggested their biggest problem is the splitters, which they will eventually have to fix. I also suggested they may need a cable amplifier.


They just had the wiring updated 5 years ago, which I believe is quad shielded. It is split once right outside the box and again 20 feet from one end. The lengths from the original splitter are well over 100 feet.


Please let me know if you have any suggestions as to higher quality splitters (again, they need 2 two way splitters) and a good amplifier. Other suggestions are also appreciated.


As a side note, it would be very difficult to add any new cable, not to mention the fact that my parents would never agree to upgrading such again.


----------



## Steve Goff

The iGuide has cut off several of my series recordings before the end of the show, so make sure you change the Start Recording and End Recording times to compensate for this possibility.


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I just stopped by my parents, who recently switched to digital cable and have two Comcast Motorola tuners. I believe they are the new ones. They are considering going back to analog because of excessive pixilation. I advised them against and suggested their biggest problem is the splitters, which they will eventually have to fix. I also suggested they may need a cable amplifier.
> 
> 
> They just had the wiring updated 5 years ago, which I believe is quad shielded. It is split once right outside the box and again 20 feet from one end. The lengths from the original splitter are well over 100 feet.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have any suggestions as to higher quality splitters (again, they need 2 two way splitters) and a good amplifier. Other suggestions are also appreciated.
> 
> 
> As a side note, it would be very difficult to add any new cable, not to mention the fact that my parents would never agree to upgrading such again.



I recommend a "drop amplifier" also known as a cable distribution amplifier. Personally I use the Electroline EDA-FT08100. the reason I use this model is because it is designed to allow a return path with no amplification. Normal distribution amplifiers also amplify the return path used for ordering on-demand programming and uploading internet requests and files. Amplifying the return path can cause these functions to not work correctly or cause slowdowns. It can also cause the cable modem to overload and possibly become damaged.


You may also look into picking up a few cable port terminators. they are essentially screw on caps that will terminate any leakage from open cable ports not in use.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recommend a "drop amplifier" also known as a cable distribution amplifier. Personally I use the Electroline EDA-FT08100. the reason I use this model is because it is designed to allow a return path with no amplification. Normal distribution amplifiers also amplify the return path used for ordering on-demand programming and uploading internet requests and files. Amplifying the return path can cause these functions to not work correctly or cause slowdowns. It can also cause the cable modem to overload and possibly become damaged.
> 
> 
> You may also look into picking up a few cable port terminators. they are essentially screw on caps that will terminate any leakage from open cable ports not in use.



I am considering this amplifier, but it seems like a bit much. My parents only have 3 rooms that are wired for cable. Any suggestions for good splitters and/or amps that meet this requirement. Also, someone suggested on another site that my parents' splitters may be analog, when I should buy special splitters for digital cable.


----------



## Weil




----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Also, someone suggested on another site that my parents' splitters may be analog, when I should buy special splitters for digital cable.



For splitters, just make sure they're rated 1 Ghz bandwidth, or "full bandwidth". Most modern ones from Radio Shack, etc should be fine. Older splitters designed for analog may not accurately pass frequencies > 500 MHz.


For amplifiers, make sure they're labeled "bi-directional" or "supports channel return". Digital cable is two-way; older amplifiefrs may only support one-way signal.


----------



## drew00001

Thank you for the good advice from all. I will be sure to get the 5-1ghz splitter and am weighing my options between a regal and radio shack splitters.


----------



## ppshooky

Is anyone just using their built-in tuner on their TV to watch TV?


I found that I don't need a box to view HD stations, but for whatever reason, Kiro's signal strength is so weak, that it won't display the broadcast. It was fine up until, I think, April or May. A few weeks before the season finale of CSI.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone just using their built-in tuner on their TV to watch TV?
> 
> 
> I found that I don't need a box to view HD stations, but for whatever reason, Kiro's signal strength is so weak, that it won't display the broadcast. It was fine up until, I think, April or May. A few weeks before the season finale of CSI.



My sister-in-law has your same problem with KIRO-HD. She lives in Kent. I think they moved the native channel for KIRO about the time you mentioned from 80-something to 110-something, probably a higher frequency. Her QAM KIRO-HD reception was fine before then.


I believe in your case and her case there is likely a transmission quality or signal power level problem which could be "in-house" (bad connection or splitter or cable) or outside in the Comcast network. These types of problems can affect some channels without affecting others.


Luckily, I get all of the HD cable non-pay channels without difficulty where I live in Renton. Note that my QAM-capable HDTV is plugged directly into the cable feed from Comcast - no splitters and no wiring inside the house.


I suggested to my sister-in-law that she order a Comcast HD receiver or DVR, have them make sure that it works successfully and later cancel it if she does not want their box. That should leave the signal quality adequate for her QAM tuner. In her case, Comcast is responsible for all of the "inside wire" that feeds each outlet in her condo.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My sister-in-law has your same problem with KIRO-HD. She lives in Kent. I think they moved the native channel for KIRO about the time you mentioned from 80-something to 110-something, probably a higher frequency. Her QAM KIRO-HD reception was fine before then.
> 
> 
> I believe in your case and her case there is likely a transmission quality or signal power level problem which could be "in-house" (bad connection or splitter or cable) or outside in the Comcast network. These types of problems can affect some channels without affecting others.
> 
> 
> Luckily, I get all of the HD cable non-pay channels without difficulty where I live in Renton. Note that my QAM-capable HDTV is plugged directly into the cable feed from Comcast - no splitters and no wiring inside the house.
> 
> 
> I suggested to my sister-in-law that she order a Comcast HD receiver or DVR, have them make that work successfully and later cancel it if she does not want their box. That should leave the signal quality adequate for her QAM tuner. In her case, Comcast is responsible for all of the "inside wire" that feeds each outlet in her condo.



Thanks. I live in Renton, along the Kent border.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Could it also be the TV itself? I have a Panasonic 42".


My cable goes into an enclosure in our master, where it's split through out the house. When Comcast came to install my cable, they originally told me I had a strong signal through out the house. I get all of the non-pay channels without difficulty as well, except for the poor signal quality for Kiro TV and the Kiro station that overlooks Seattle.


----------



## dandd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can . . . but have to set channels as either do not receive, received, and favorites. Many on Tivocommunity.com are pushing TiVo to adopt multiple favorites, as such is necessary now that there are so many channels.
> 
> 
> Of course, I mark all the channels I absolutely never watch as do not receive.




How do you set a channel as "do not receive"?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you set a channel as "do not receive"?



Press Tivo button>>messages and settings>>settings>>channel list.


Scroll up and down the list to highlight unwanted channels. After highlighting an unwanted channel, press select for each channel you want marked "do not receive." The check mark next to the channel is removed, which takes it out of your received channel list.


Its much easier than the instructions.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I live in Renton, along the Kent border.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Could it also be the TV itself? I have a Panasonic 42".
> 
> 
> My cable goes into an enclosure in our master, where it's split through out the house. When Comcast came to install my cable, they originally told me I had a strong signal through out the house. I get all of the non-pay channels without difficulty as well, except for the poor signal quality for Kiro TV and the Kiro station that overlooks Seattle.



On the Samsung 451 external ATSC/QAM tuner STB, I had to fool it to receive the HDTV channels via QAM on cable.


First, it always missed some on the automatic channels scan. So I finally started the scan and stopped it after a few seconds, hoping to clear the memory off all digital channels. I had to set the cable type to IRD (instead of STD or HRC) to get the high-numbered channels to tune in at all.


Next I entered each native cable channel (whole numbered--it does not allow entries of sub-channels). For example, I entered 110 to get KIRO-HD, then received 110-1 (KONG-HD), 110-2 (KIRO-HD) and 110-3 (KIRO-SD). I entered each known native cable channel with similar results. The Samsung 451 then remembers each channel tuned in initially by this method. But this Samsung model does not map the native cable channels to their PSIP-equivalent logical channel numbers. Interestingly, when connected to an antenna instead of cable, it does map native OTA channel numbers to the PSIP logical channel numbers.


I have a small Polaroid HDTV with integrated NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners. It does auto scan and auto detect the digital channels and maps them to their PSIP equivalents. On this TV, I never see the native cable channels unless a channel lacks PSIP data.


The native cable channel to PSIP-based channel mapping seems to vary somewhat in the metro area, so the exact native channels may be different at your house.


Here are the "in-the-clear" HDTV channels on Comcast cable at my house, listed by PSIP number and native cable channel number:


4.1 -- 82-4 HD

5.1 -- 85-2 HD

5.2 -- 85-1

7-1 -- 110-2 HD

7.2 -- 110-3

9.1 -- 82-2

9.3 -- 82-3

9.5 -- 82-1 HD

11.1 -- 111-2 HD

13.1 -- 111-1 HD

16.1 -- 110-1 HD

22.1 -- 96-1 HD

22.2 -- 96.2


So, I would wonder if you are missing any other digital channels whose native cable channels are high-numbered, like 11.1 on 111-2 and 13.1 on 111-1.


----------



## Roto

I got the new guide today and I think it's a big improvement. The only downside I've found so far is most things I use from the main menu are one extra menu selection deep. Press DVR and you get choices like my recordings, scheduled recordings, etc rather than just taking me straight to my recordings. I'll learn to live with it, because I've found many more things that I like.


OnDemand is an improvement, at least for all the little 5 minutes stuff like music videos, it takes you back to the category you were in, and you don't have to navigate 5 menus deep from the beginning to go back. Now I might actually watch some of that stuff.


Also, right on the titles of the shows you are told if it's new or expiring soon. Hopefully it's accurate


Some have complained about lockups. So far my box is responding faster. I hadn't had lockup problems on the MS guide in a long time, but I would have times where it would take 10 seconds to respond to the remote. This hasn't happened yet, but it's also just faster to respond in general.


Dual buffers seemed to work well. I was watching a recording, I could hit last channel and it took me over to live ESPN, where I could rewind however much it had. Hist last again and I'm back to my recorded show. I just wish we'd have more hard disk space for this.


30 second skip works! This is the big one for me, especially with the better response from the remote, I get through shows a lot faster than with fast forward.


----------



## PSD00

I keep seeing references to the 30 sec skip on the forum I can't figure out how to get to it. I have a 3416 DVR and the new(?) iGuide. Could somebody tell me how to get the 30 sec skip? Thanks.


----------



## Roto

You just program it into your remote.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarcL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the exact procedure to program a swap or 30 second skip to the remote.
> 
> 
> 1) Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.
> 
> 2) Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.
> 
> 3) Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice
> 
> 4) Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button
> 
> 5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip) or 00236 (for Swap).
> 
> 6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip or swap function to.
> 
> 
> Marc



I've had the button programmed on my remote for years, but the MS guide had the feature disabled.


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PSD00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I keep seeing references to the 30 sec skip on the forum I can't figure out how to get to it. I have a 3416 DVR and the new(?) iGuide. Could somebody tell me how to get the 30 sec skip? Thanks.



Isn't it the "skip fwd >|"? button?


----------



## summersr

Originally Posted by MarcL

Here is the exact procedure to program a swap or 30 second skip to the remote.


1) Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

2) Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.

3) Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice

4) Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button

5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip) or 00236 (for Swap).

6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip or swap function to.


Make sure you pay attention to step 6!!

I got in a hurry and pressed "My DVR" to see if the programming worked before I pressed the key I wanted for the 30 second skip.


Comcast hadn't a clue what the key code for "My DVR" was

I was able to look it up online and reset it to 00175 using the same instructions above but if you get into a rush you can change a button you don't want to change.


----------



## millworker

Is everyone getting Comcast Central? When I got the download yesterday, it showed up as an option but when selected, said it was unavailable. Today it is not even showing up as an option.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the Samsung 451 external ATSC/QAM tuner STB, I had to fool it to receive the HDTV channels via QAM on cable.
> 
> 
> First, it always missed some on the automatic channels scan. So I finally started the scan and stopped it after a few seconds, hoping to clear the memory off all digital channels. I had to set the cable type to IRD (instead of STD or HRC) to get the high-numbered channels to tune in at all.
> 
> 
> Next I entered each native cable channel (whole numbered--it does not allow entries of sub-channels). For example, I entered 110 to get KIRO-HD, then received 110-1 (KONG-HD), 110-2 (KIRO-HD) and 110-3 (KIRO-SD). I entered each known native cable channel with similar results. The Samsung 451 then remembers each channel tuned in initially by this method. But this Samsung model does not map the native cable channels to their PSIP-equivalent logical channel numbers. Interestingly, when connected to an antenna instead of cable, it does map native OTA channel numbers to the PSIP logical channel numbers.
> 
> 
> I have a small Polaroid HDTV with integrated NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners. It does auto scan and auto detect the digital channels and maps them to their PSIP equivalents. On this TV, I never see the native cable channels unless a channel lacks PSIP data.
> 
> 
> The native cable channel to PSIP-based channel mapping seems to vary somewhat in the metro area, so the exact native channels may be different at your house.
> 
> 
> Here are the "in-the-clear" HDTV channels on Comcast cable at my house, listed by PSIP number and native cable channel number:
> 
> 
> 4.1 -- 82-4 HD
> 
> 5.1 -- 85-2 HD
> 
> 5.2 -- 85-1
> 
> 7-1 -- 110-2 HD
> 
> 7.2 -- 110-3
> 
> 9.1 -- 82-2
> 
> 9.3 -- 82-3
> 
> 9.5 -- 82-1 HD
> 
> 11.1 -- 111-2 HD
> 
> 13.1 -- 111-1 HD
> 
> 16.1 -- 110-1 HD
> 
> 22.1 -- 96-1 HD
> 
> 22.2 -- 96.2
> 
> 
> So, I would wonder if you are missing any other digital channels whose native cable channels are high-numbered, like 11.1 on 111-2 and 13.1 on 111-1.



Interesting. I'll check my channels at home.


My HD channels used to be all over the place (most in the 80s), but they steadily were re-arranged so that they would be on the -1 equivalent. And then a few months later, KIRO HD crapped out on me.


My local cable HD stations (off the top of my head) are:

4-1 = KOMO HD

5-1 = KING HD

5-2 = KING HD 2

7-1 = KIRO HD (won't display a signal)

7-2 = KIRO HD 2 (won't display a signal)


I'll check the rest tonight.


----------



## WSeattleGuY

I apologize in advance if this has been discussed. I searched and didn't find an answer.


I'm just wondering if the moto boxes will still output via firewire with the new guide. Also, I'm just about to get a new pc w/ vista. will the same drivers work on the vista machine? thanks.


----------



## IPA-Eric

I never realized I could swap between the two tuners, however, I am wondering what purpose this serves? When I try to do PIP it doesn't work. Should I be able to do PIP using the box now?


So far, I am OK with the new interface, but the DVR really steams me. The series management is basically non-existent from what I can tell. I have not yet figured out to record just a specific time for a show, so for shows that run many times during the day, I get all of them










Thanks!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IPA-Eric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never realized I could swap between the two tuners, however, I am wondering what purpose this serves? When I try to do PIP it doesn't work. Should I be able to do PIP using the box now?
> 
> 
> So far, I am OK with the new interface, but the DVR really steams me. The series management is basically non-existent from what I can tell. I have not yet figured out to record just a specific time for a show, so for shows that run many times during the day, I get all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have the new interface, but when I had tivo I had dual buffered tuners and that made PIP unecessary for me, since I could pause either buffer at any time and go back watch whatever I wanted in the buffer on the other tuner. Great for sports, especially having espnews on one buffer, where with their 30 minute updates I always could go see everything that has happened.


----------



## Go Hard

How do I get the 2nd tuner on the channel I want? Do I have to record one or both shows?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IPA-Eric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never realized I could swap between the two tuners, however, I am wondering what purpose this serves? When I try to do PIP it doesn't work. Should I be able to do PIP using the box now?
> 
> 
> So far, I am OK with the new interface, but the DVR really steams me. The series management is basically non-existent from what I can tell. I have not yet figured out to record just a specific time for a show, so for shows that run many times during the day, I get all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



you might look into getting the new Tivo HD


----------



## timfierro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IPA-Eric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far, I am OK with the new interface, but the DVR really steams me. The series management is basically non-existent from what I can tell. I have not yet figured out to record just a specific time for a show, so for shows that run many times during the day, I get all of them



It really does suck when you record something that has like a 3 hour marathon. You get them. Then 6 hours later, it wants to record them again. You can 'try' and tell the new software not to record, but it does anyway.


The old software used to let you delete individual airings. That way you could get a recording, watch it; then tell the dvr not to record those again as you already have seen it.


Unlike you, I really don't like the new DVR software. It is not as comprehensive as the old software.



Tim


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the Samsung 451 external ATSC/QAM tuner STB, I had to fool it to receive the HDTV channels via QAM on cable.
> 
> First, it always missed some on the automatic channels scan. So I finally started the scan and stopped it after a few seconds, hoping to clear the memory off all digital channels. I had to set the cable type to IRD (instead of STD or HRC) to get the high-numbered channels to tune in at all.
> 
> Next I entered each native cable channel (whole numbered--it does not allow entries of sub-channels). For example, I entered 110 to get KIRO-HD, then received 110-1 (KONG-HD), 110-2 (KIRO-HD) and 110-3 (KIRO-SD). I entered each known native cable channel with similar results. The Samsung 451 then remembers each channel tuned in initially by this method. But this Samsung model does not map the native cable channels to their PSIP-equivalent logical channel numbers. Interestingly, when connected to an antenna instead of cable, it does map native OTA channel numbers to the PSIP logical channel numbers.
> 
> I have a small Polaroid HDTV with integrated NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners. It does auto scan and auto detect the digital channels and maps them to their PSIP equivalents. On this TV, I never see the native cable channels unless a channel lacks PSIP data.
> 
> The native cable channel to PSIP-based channel mapping seems to vary somewhat in the metro area, so the exact native channels may be different at your house.
> 
> Here are the "in-the-clear" HDTV channels on Comcast cable at my house, listed by PSIP number and native cable channel number:
> 
> 4.1 -- 82-4 HD
> 
> 5.1 -- 85-2 HD
> 
> 5.2 -- 85-1
> 
> 7-1 -- 110-2 HD
> 
> 7.2 -- 110-3
> 
> 9.1 -- 82-2
> 
> 9.3 -- 82-3
> 
> 9.5 -- 82-1 HD
> 
> 11.1 -- 111-2 HD
> 
> 13.1 -- 111-1 HD
> 
> 16.1 -- 110-1 HD
> 
> 22.1 -- 96-1 HD
> 
> 22.2 -- 96.2
> 
> So, I would wonder if you are missing any other digital channels whose native cable channels are high-numbered, like 11.1 on 111-2 and 13.1 on 111-1.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I'll check my channels at home.
> 
> My HD channels used to be all over the place (most in the 80s), but they steadily were re-arranged so that they would be on the -1 equivalent. And then a few months later, KIRO HD crapped out on me.
> 
> My local cable HD stations (off the top of my head) are:
> 
> 4-1 = KOMO HD
> 
> 5-1 = KING HD
> 
> 5-2 = KING DT (weather station)
> 
> 7-1 = KIRO DT (won't display a signal)
> 
> 7-2 = KIRO 7. (won't display a signal)
> 
> I'll check the rest tonight.



Here's the rest (the channels above and below were auto named on my TV)

9-1 = KCTS-DT

9-3 = KCTS DT

9-5 = KCTS DT

11-1 = CW11 HD (won't display a signal)

13-1 = KCPQ HD (won't display a signal)

16-1 = KONG HD (won't display a signal)

22-1 = KMYQ HD

22-2 = The Tub (The Tube)

112-11 = Comcast Weather


Wow, I didn't know so many other stations had lost their HD signal (I typically don't watch any of the local stations above channel 9). I'm tempted to try and do an auto program again to see if I can get the HD stations I've lost, I'm just worried that I'm going to have to re-delete/block the stations I've already deleted.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 11-1 = CW11 HD (won't display a signal)
> 
> 13-1 = KCPQ HD (won't display a signal)
> 
> 16-1 = KONG HD (won't display a signal)
> 
> 22-1 = KMYQ HD



FWIW, here's the latest update to the QAM list:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10921115 


It lists all of the above, including both transport and PSIP channels, so it might help in the troubleshooting.


It looks to me as if ppshooky might have a signal strength problem at high frequencies:


KIRO, KONG, KSTW, and KCPQ are transported at much higher frequency (channels 110 and 111) than the ones that he is receiving KOMO, KING, KCTS, and KMYQ (channels 82, 85, 96).


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, here's the latest update to the QAM list:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10921115
> 
> 
> It lists all of the above, including both transport and PSIP channels, so it might help in the troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> It looks to me as if ppshooky might have a signal strength problem at high frequencies:
> 
> 
> KIRO, KONG, KSTW, and KCPQ are transported at much higher frequency (channels 110 and 111) than the ones that he is receiving KOMO, KING, KCTS, and KMYQ (channels 82, 95, 96).



There are some small differences between your latest list and what I see here in Renton. For example, the native cable channels are different for 9.1, 9.3 and 9.5. See my earlier post for those channels in our area.


This does not surprise me. Each Comcast service area (head-end and downstream) can vary from others.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I get the 2nd tuner on the channel I want? Do I have to record one or both shows?



No recording is necessary. Switch to the second tuner and then use the guide or punch in the numbers for the channel you want. The box will then start buffering that channel.


If you want to be able to rewind back through two programs at once, don't hit the Last Channel button to switch between the programs. That button switches channels on the tuner you are currently watching. Rather, use your Swap button to switch between tuners, each of which will be buffering whatever channel was last tuned in. BTW, if you have a silver Comcast DVR remote, the PIP Swap button should already be set to switch between tuners. So you don't have to build a button of your own.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't it the "skip fwd >|"? button?



You get a :30 skip when you hit the skip forward >>| function on other remotes. But that button doesn't appear on the Comcast remote, which is why you have to make a button yourself. The Skip >>| button on my Harmony remote works fine with a Comcast 3412 DVR and the new guide.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timfierro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It really does suck when you record something that has like a 3 hour marathon. You get them. Then 6 hours later, it wants to record them again. You can 'try' and tell the new software not to record, but it does anyway.



I stopped using series recording a while back, now just schedule each week separately. It's easier if you go thru scheduled recordings > Other Showings. No reason why this shouldn't work with already recorded programs, or that searches shouldn't be saved, which would make it a lot easier, but of course that would be Comcastic and therefore not allowed. So you hafta do it before the last scheduled episode records, or you'll need to go thru search again.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are some small differences between your latest list and what I see here in Renton. For example, the native cable channels are different for 9.1, 9.3 and 9.5. See my earlier post for those channels in our area.
> 
> 
> This does not surprise me. Each Comcast service area (head-end and downstream) can vary from others.



It would be surprising if channels other than those that are locally inserted (105-XX), etc. are enumerated differently by region. The additional overhead of re-encoding the same programming repeatedly would be substantial.


I have seen some tuners that are incapable of properly enumerating subchannels that are non-contiguous (i.e. 82-2 doesn't exist, therefore, 82-1, 82-3, 82-4, 82-5 are renumerated). My PSIP-capable tuner enumerates the 105 multiplex as 105-XXXX, while my non-PSIP-capable tuner enumerates the 105 multiplex as 105-XX, for example.


KCTS maintains that its channel positions are as follows:


Antenna Reception, Comcast w/ STB, Comcast w/o STB

9-1 KCTS-DT, 109 KCTS-DT, 82.1 KCTS-DT

9-3 KCTS Create, 112 KCTS Create, 82.3 KCTS Create

9-5 KCTS-HDTV, 108 KCTS-HDTV, 82.5 KCTS-HDTV


Source: http://www.kcts.org/tvschedule/dtv.asp 


For the record, I'm not trying to be contrary; just trying to look at this from all angles and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, here's the latest update to the QAM list:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10921115
> 
> 
> It lists all of the above, including both transport and PSIP channels, so it might help in the troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> It looks to me as if ppshooky might have a signal strength problem at high frequencies:
> 
> 
> KIRO, KONG, KSTW, and KCPQ are transported at much higher frequency (channels 110 and 111) than the ones that he is receiving KOMO, KING, KCTS, and KMYQ (channels 82, 85, 96).



Thanks for the list.


Mine show up differently, but as BudgetHT said, it may be a bit different because we're in Renton.


I did manage to fix the problem though. I first attempted to do a channel scan, but that ended up duplicating the HD stations I was having problems, where only one would work and the other wouldn't. But, no matter which I deleted, it would delete the one that works.


So, I did a reset and that seems to have fixed the problem for now. But, now I have to go through all of the channels again and delete the ones that don't receive any reception.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

I'm out here on Sand Point and they haven't given me the new guide yet. I have the 3412 still, I meant to go swap out the box for the 3416 so I could have more HDD space but I never got around to doing it.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Just got my information in the mail yesterday here in Anacortes about the new guide roll-out. Supposed to occur the week of August 14th.


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my information in the mail yesterday here in Anacortes about the new guide roll-out. Supposed to occur the week of August 14th.



Ditto for Marysville area.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be surprising if channels other than those that are locally inserted (105-XX), etc. are enumerated differently by region. The additional overhead of re-encoding the same programming repeatedly would be substantial.
> 
> 
> I have seen some tuners that are incapable of properly enumerating subchannels that are non-contiguous (i.e. 82-2 doesn't exist, therefore, 82-1, 82-3, 82-4, 82-5 are renumerated). My PSIP-capable tuner enumerates the 105 multiplex as 105-XXXX, while my non-PSIP-capable tuner enumerates the 105 multiplex as 105-XX, for example.
> 
> 
> KCTS maintains that its channel positions are as follows:
> 
> 
> Antenna Reception, Comcast w/ STB, Comcast w/o STB
> 
> 9-1 KCTS-DT, 109 KCTS-DT, 82.1 KCTS-DT
> 
> 9-3 KCTS Create, 112 KCTS Create, 82.3 KCTS Create
> 
> 9-5 KCTS-HDTV, 108 KCTS-HDTV, 82.5 KCTS-HDTV
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.kcts.org/tvschedule/dtv.asp
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not trying to be contrary; just trying to look at this from all angles and get to the bottom of it.



Right now I only have two QAM tuners--one built into a small Polaroid HDTV (this one converts "Comcast w/o STB" to the PSIP-specified OTA-equivalent channels) and a Samsung "451" HDTV digital tuner-only STB (this one supports PSIP mapping on OTA ATSC channels, but not on cable QAM channels). So, my testing capabilities for QAM channels is limited.


The Samsung STB did show 9.5 HD appearing from Comcast on 82.1, and so on as I stated above.


I am not trying to be contrary either. I am just reporting my observations as another data point. I don't understand why Comcast would vary the QAM channel assigments, even though I understand how they could.


Hopefully this will all settle in and the channel shuffling will stop.


----------



## Grampa

I live on Capitol Hill in Seattle. I have Comcast's Digital Classic package with the Motorola 6412 as part of my basement HT. I'm getting a new TV for an upstairs room. What stations it will pull in without another Comcast box? The TV is a Sony with NTSC and ATSC/QAM tuners.


My basement DVD player has a built-in ATSC/QAM tuner (no NTSC), and it picks up pretty much everything on the channel map posted by pastiche above. It does not pick up "simulcast" channels in the 30-74 range, which I assume are scrambled. Will the new TV receive those channels on its NTSC tuner? Any chance of them coming in digitally? Thanks.


----------



## SeattleAl

A native clear QAM tuner will pick up all the digital and HD channels in the basic, non-extended cable package. That means everything up to Channel 29. Channels 30 and up are apparently encrypted and not available digitally without a Cable Card. They're still available in analog for now, so it's not a big deal until they are removed.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channels 30 and up are apparently encrypted and not available digitally without a Cable Card. They're still available in analog for now, so it's not a big deal until they are removed.



Thanks. I guess the only down side to getting those channels in analog is that they won't look as good as they do coming through the cable box, right? On the other hand, I'm not crazy about paying Comcast another $11/month when that TV will not get much use.


----------



## smashhead

I've been reading this forum thread from its early beginnings. I'm kind of sad. This iguide fiasco is probably the last gasp of air before the competition obliterates Comcast. The Fios trucks are half a block away digging up the neighborhood. Also, the new DirectTV HD capacity should be coming online soon (end of year?). I've always liked Comcast. They have always provided good customer service imo.


On another note.. Is the following normal? Today all my recordings and scheduled recordings got erased, gone, kaput!! This is the 6th time this has happened. I'm on my 6th Motorola DVR (current is the 3416). Should I just give up?


No iguide yet either. I'm in unincorporated Kirkland/Finn Hill. I'm personally excited about the guide. I don't care about the deficiencies. I just want my recordings stay and not get erased.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

For any of you who have gotten the new guide, are they also updating the firmware at the same time. I'm currently using 12.31 with buggy remote queue/fastforward/rewind problems since 12.35 caused daily reboots.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For any of you who have gotten the new guide, are they also updating the firmware at the same time. I'm currently using 12.31 with buggy remote queue/fastforward/rewind problems since 12.35 caused daily reboots.



Yes, there's a new version of the firmware. I've had the new guide for a few weeks and have not seen the 12.35 reboot problems or the 12.31 shuttling issues or frame grabbing when switching from HD to SD channels. The new box has its own issues. But, those old bugs are gone and it's great to be able to swap tuners and use the :30 skip.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a new version of the firmware.
> 
> ...




What is the version number?


----------



## sangwpark

Checked mine. Yup. New firmware. 12.35. Mine has reboot twice for no apparent reason in the last 5 days. However, it hasn't missed or interrupted any recordings thus far.


--

Sang


----------



## Todd Nicholson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checked mine. Yup. New firmware. 12.35. Mine has reboot twice for no apparent reason in the last 5 days. However, it hasn't missed or interrupted any recordings thus far.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



With the new IGuide or the MS guide? Rebooting with the MS Guide and firmware 12.35 is pretty normal I think, but I thought it would be a thing of the past with the new IGuide.


----------



## sangwpark

That would be the new IGuide...


--

Sang


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been reading this forum thread from its early beginnings. I'm kind of sad. This iguide fiasco is probably the last gasp of air before the competition obliterates Comcast. The Fios trucks are half a block away digging up the neighborhood. Also, the new DirectTV HD capacity should be coming online soon (end of year?). I've always liked Comcast. They have always provided good customer service imo.



The new guide isn't even a blip in the whole scheme of things. It's not that different from the previous one, and I'd say other than series recording, it's better than the Microsoft guide. Besides, the Microsoft guide was only being used in Washington.


I will be interested to see what happens when DirecTV brings all those HD channels on. I'm sure most people will end up disappointed when they get a bunch of simulcast stations that hardly have any actual HD content. I hope that's not the case, but I can't imagine A&E and the History Channel will suddenly get a bunch of HD shows by the end of the year. Comcast will have time to get the stations added. Verizon has a lot of installs to do before making a dent, and I haven't heard that what they're offering now is so different from the competition.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the new IGuide or the MS guide? Rebooting with the MS Guide and firmware 12.35 is pretty normal I think, but I thought it would be a thing of the past with the new IGuide.



I used to get reboots like that almost nightly a few years back, but haven't seen it recently.


----------



## Mike777

Do you think they install the new guide overnight? The mail said the week of August 7th. So far, no new guide in Wallingford in Seattle.


----------



## Al Shing

I think it showed up a week late in my area. They probably printed those mailers and then ran behind schedule. It's not worth reprinting the mailers for only a week.


----------



## wareagle

But then, just what does "the week of August 7th" really mean?


----------



## Al Shing

I think the change did take place on a Tuesday overnight into Wednesday morning.


----------



## ABHD

I didn't get anything in the mail about the new guide yet, but I just got home and have a message on my machine that says within the next 10 days I will get the amazing new guide. I can't wait, this is the first upgrade Comcast has done in over 7 months! Finally we are getting the guide the rest of the country has had all along. Who cares about the recent Comcast HD additions other areas have, just give me that new guide!


----------



## tluxon

Well, I got the new software overnight and my first impression is I liked the MS software better. The new guide only shows 5 channels per page without giving me any longer span of time. With the new guide I cannot "see" the recorded shows by simply pressing the MYDVR button like with the MS guide. Now I have to press MYDVR->My Recordings. There also appears to be no equivalent to the Settings->Diagnostics menu selection and I've been unable to find the firmware or software identification.


What's supposed to be so great about this new software?


Tim


----------



## Reference

I think that's a common misperception that's causing people to be disappointed. The new software isn't supposed to be better. It's not even supposed to be great. It's only supposed to make this market consistent with the rest of Comcast's markets. That's the only real reason they're doing it, I bet.


Having written that, our non-DVR boxes switched over a few nights ago here in Wallingford and it's the same software I've seen elsewhere with non-Comcast DVRs (Marysville) and it's decent enough. With software updates, hopefully it'll get better. However, we didn't give our Comcast DVR a chance to switch over. Instead, we unplugged it and replaced it with a new TiVo HD. We're still using our very first Comcast DVR box (6412?) from back during the beta roll-out. We've been incredibly lucky in that it's operated mostly flawlessly as long as we didn't eat up more than 60% or so of the storage with recorded shows. Beyond that, it became increasingly unreliable and we didn't really want to chance it with the new software, especially after the barrage of poor notices it's received here from people I trust when it comes to this stuff. As you might expect, of course, the TiVo is mostly fantastic but, like the new Comcast guide, it could use improving which I hope to see with software updates soon enough.


----------



## tluxon

Say, can someone please tell me how I can start a recording and then stop it a few seconds later without it being deleted?????? Sometimes I see portions of ball games that I want to save without having to save the whole thing!


And what's the deal with not automatically recording an extra minute at the beginning and end of a show? Is there no way to get this when I begin recording a show already in progress?


I gotta turn off the TV - this is stressing me too much!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the version number?



My DCT4312s have firmware version 16.35 and software version 74.58-3061. There's a thread with discussion about these non-Microsoft boxes:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=10731495 


I ran into one problem with the upgrade. Some recordings would only play for a few seconds, then freeze and go to black. The recordings showed as complete, but could not be played. Comcast said this was a known issue that sometimes happens when downloading the new guide. A tech came out with a new box and it works fine.


----------



## twstrickland

Not happy at all with the new guide! For some reason my DVR records the Early Show everyday! Is anyone have problems with the sound? I have a really old amp and am wondering if the problem is with it. By old I mean pre DD. Ouch.


----------



## Namrrats

I'm not happy with the new guide either. I'm hoping that the issues I have with it will be fixed through upgrades. Or maybe they can be fixed through some settings that some of you may know about. My friend got the upgrade too and he has the same issues as me.


My issues with the new guide are:


- No jump back after fast forward.


- Not being able to delete channels from the guide listing. I have the lowest digital line up so I don't get a lot of the channels that show up in the guide. It makes surfing the guide completely useless. I heard about the workaround of setting up all your channels as favorites and go through them this way. But my friend said he tried that and when he hits favorites it always starts with channel 2 and he can only browse up and not back.


- I don't like how I have to view my upcoming scheduled recordings. The new guide breaks up your scheduled recording by the day. So for me to see recordings for next week, I have to flip through each day (even though those days may not have any recordings) just to get to next week. What a complete waste of time. I like it the old way where I can go to my scheduled recording and see everything that's recording in the upcoming weeks


- Grouping of recordings. The new guide doesn't sort my recordings in groups of the same name. So now I have 5 episodes of the same show in my list that I have to go through instead of just seeing the name once with a (5) next to it.


Hopefully they fix these issues because they are very annoying.


This is my first post. I've been visiting this site for years now and finally decided to sign up.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

For no jump after fast-forward, simply press the replay button when fast-forwarding rather than play. It's a good work-around.


You cannot cull channels from the guide like you could with the MS guide, so you with this guide you have to add the channels you want to a favorites list, then access the channel list through your saved favorites list.


----------



## brente

just an fyi, but I found that after the moto DVR was updated with the new guide, it wouldn't play any of my recorded programs (the screen would stay black, and the time indicator would stay at zero). I pulled the power, reinserted the power plug, waited for the box to reset, then the DVR played back the programs ok.


----------



## opus312

Well, just got the new guide and firmware update to 16.35


The good news: 30 second skip, finally. Scheduled recordings show the date when more than a week out, eliminates some confusion. Looks like it's eliminated the jump-back after FF? If so, I like it, always hated that backup.


The bad news: FF4 speed, which had been one of the few advantages over Tivo, is now back to Tivo-type speed, less than half of what it was. No way to view all scheduled recordings on one screen, have to view by day. The recordings screen no longer indicates which programs are Saved? There's often no way to go back to previous screen, have to exit then start over. Many of my previously scheduled recordings got doubled up and were now scheduled twice, had to go thru and delete one of each.


----------



## ABHD

Got the phone call yesterday about the new guide being updated in the next 10 days, and the new guide was already up and running this morning. I briefly checked it out this morning, but actually have to say it's not as bad as I was excpeting after reading some of the posts here. So far, no problems with my recordings and it seems a bit more responsive speed wise. Just gotta get used to it I think, but so far I can live with it. Although maybe I just haven't spent enough time with it to discover any flaws or annoyances yet...


----------



## Michael Warner

Woke up to the new guide here as well. It has its quirks but so far so good. Use the "Last" or "Previous" button to work back through the menus without exiting. 30 second skip is a plus and pressing two buttons to get a list of favorite channels is no big deal. The most unexpected bonus is that I can now view channels 110 and 116 which had been dead for the past five months or so. Go figure.


----------



## brente

As was noted already, I did confirm with Comcast that there is currently no way to change the channel listing with the new guide and you have to use the favorites list to reduce the number of channels to cycle through (although, you have to use the favorites button to do so). Seems like typical Comcast - one step forward, and three steps back - the new guide is faster and has some other cool features, but the lack of ability to customize the guide will drive my family crazy (there's just too much crap on their lineup to have to wade through it all).


You would think that Comcast would've listened to their customers and included this capability - they may still add the ability to customize the channel guide in a future guide update. I asked Comcast about an eta on their TIVO software as I'm sure it will be supported with their guide, but they had no eta to offer.


Because of this, I'll probably end up returning my Comcast DVR boxes and replacing them with Tivo HD boxes (I already have an S3, and while the OnDemand functionality would be nice, the S3 is rock solid and does address many of the issues already raised with the new Comcast guide)...


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As was noted already, I did confirm with Comcast that there is currently no way to change the channel listing with the new guide and you have to use the favorites list to reduce the number of channels to cycle through (although, you have to use the favorites button to do so). Seems like typical Comcast - one step forward, and three steps back - the new guide is faster and has some other cool features, but the lack of ability to customize the guide will drive my family crazy (there's just too much crap on their lineup to have to wade through it all).




everyone can have their own favorites list.


on comcast's user forums they've said that the reason you can't edit the main guide list is that they want you to see the entire list in the hope that you'll maybe see something interesting that you don't subscribe to and will call and upgrade your package subscription = marketing!


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to sound like a complainer. But if anyone finds an improvement to the guide... (the only one I noticed is kids programs are in blue and sports are in green) feel free to let me know.



the only plus I found (and it might have already been called out since I'm still reading) is the HD Channels Only guide... Otherwise... well, I'll add my gripes once I'm done reading.


----------



## artseattle

I just got the new interface today. For the first time since October I got the "random reboot" while channel surfing. I used to get this all the time with firmware 12.35. I had the phone tech roll back the firmware to 12.31 and never again had the reboot.


My new firmware says 16.35. Is anyone else having this problem?


Art


----------



## artseattle

tluxon, you can stop a recording midstream by going to the "Scheduled Recordings" section. Click on the program and then choose, "Set or Cancel a Recording" This is the red dot. You can then select "Don't record this program." This will stop the recording but retain what has already been recorded. This window also allows you to add time to the ongoing recording. I think this is a handy new feature which can be used to extend the recording time on shows like sporting events.


Let's start collecting tips and tricks!


Art


----------



## holl_ands

Date on i-Guide Manual found in wikibook link is 2004.


Anyone have a link to a Manual that is more recent???? How close it is????


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David R. Hendrickson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> everyone can have their own favorites list.
> 
> 
> on comcast's user forums they've said that the reason you can't edit the main guide list is that they want you to see the entire list in the hope that you'll maybe see something interesting that you don't subscribe to and will call and upgrade your package subscription = marketing!



but, you can't channel change forward/backwards through the favorites list, so it's not very flexible.


I do understand why they might not want you to change the channel list, but that doesn't address the issue that there is no way to hide channels (or descriptions of channels/shows) that I'd rather not have my kids find by accident, as there was with the previous guide. If this is indeed Comcast's decision, then they'll just lose more business than they'll gain in the end


----------



## brente

When I spoke with a Comcast CSR today, they gave me this (obviously wrong) web site address to provide feedback on the guide as: www.comcastsea\

ewguidefeedback.com 


anyone else run across the correct address?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, we didn't give our Comcast DVR a chance to switch over. Instead, we unplugged it and replaced it with a new TiVo HD.



Is the external hard drive enabled on the HD?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the external hard drive enabled on the HD?



according to this TIVO Community FAQ , no


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I spoke with a Comcast CSR today, they gave me this (obviously wrong) web site address to provide feedback on the guide as: www.comcastsea\
> 
> ewguidefeedback.com
> 
> 
> anyone else run across the correct address?



You could try this: (I hope it works)
http://comcastcentral.lithium.com/comcastcentral/


----------



## decatab

I got to the feedback site using

comcastseacomnewguidefeedback

(sorry, AVS blocks me from adding the address.)


Put in your complaints.

I have the same problems

1) Early Show auto recording - Customer rep said that the download include the scheduled program by mistake. What did they do? Use the software test image for the download?

2) no way to remove channels from the TV guide listings. No fix to this. I'm hoping that enough of us complain about this that they will make the fix. I can't believe everyone else in the country accepted this TV guide limitation.

3) have to enter 3 digits to select channel with digit keys. Cust rep said to go to setup and turn on auto-tune. I thought auto-tune was a TV guide listings feature to view the channel on the guide that's currently highlighted, as it was on the TV Guide that came with my TV.


----------



## decatab

RE: new guide updates


The record light on my Comcast DVR (moto dct 3412) turns on when the dvr is turned off. I turned on the dvr and the light goes off and verified that nothing is recording or is scheduled. I wonder if they changed the behavior so to use this RECORD light as the "recording scheduled" light. Does not make sense to me that they would do that. Looks like a bug to me.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *decatab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got to the feedback site using
> 
> comcastseacomnewguidefeedback
> 
> (sorry, AVS blocks me from adding the address.)
> 
> ...


 http://comcastsea.com/newguidefeedback


----------



## brente

Thanks decatab & wareagle!


----------



## guapote




opus312 said:


> Well, just got the new guide and firmware update to 16.35
> 
> 
> The good news: 30 second skip, finally. Scheduled recordings show the date when more than a week out, eliminates some confusion. Looks like it's eliminated the jump-back after FF? If so, I like it, always hated that backup.
> 
> 
> We got the new version yesterday. How do you access the 30 second skip?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.]


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guapote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How do you access the 30 second skip?
> 
> ...




30-second skip: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip


----------



## Steveo369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *decatab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The record light on my Comcast DVR (moto dct 3412) turns on when the dvr is turned off. I turned on the dvr and the light goes off and verified that nothing is recording or is scheduled. I wonder if they changed the behavior so to use this RECORD light as the "recording scheduled" light. Does not make sense to me that they would do that. Looks like a bug to me.



Not a bug. This is a 'feature', and is described (warned about) in the mailer Comcast sent out. Basically, if you're recording a show, *DO NOT* turn off your DVR, as it will stop recording. I had to set my Harmony remote to leave my cable box on all the time.


No, I don't understand why they would do this either, seems totally dumb. The MS guide had no problem keeping the recording portion functional w/o actually having the box 'on'...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *decatab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 3) have to enter 3 digits to select channel with digit keys. Cust rep said to go to setup and turn on auto-tune. I thought auto-tune was a TV guide listings feature to view the channel on the guide that's currently highlighted, as it was on the TV Guide that came with my TV.




Auto tune:

See channel entry behavior -- http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...entry_behavior 


(No iGuide here, yet, but I just got a message on the box telling me how to turn on Auto Tune. I suppose it won't be long before I get to experience it all for myself.)


----------



## decatab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo369* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a bug. This is a 'feature', and is described (warned about) in the mailer Comcast sent out. Basically, if you're recording a show, *DO NOT* turn off your DVR, as it will stop recording. I had to set my Harmony remote to leave my cable box on all the time.



Believe or not, I was not recording anything and nothing was scheduled. I turned off the DVR and the red record light comes on. I turn on the DVR and the record light goes away. The Comcast rep could not explain it either. I'll have to see what it does when I actually record something.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo369* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I don't understand why they would do this either, seems totally dumb. The MS guide had no problem keeping the recording portion functional w/o actually having the box 'on'...



I don't understand why they went this way either. It's a take away from the previous guide. I'll have to train everyone else in the house to not turn off the DVR when the Record light is on (assuming it works as before).


----------



## jaydeflix

Ok. So, I agree with most of the points, but, I'm seeing something else very annoying.


Back in the MS Enhanced version, it was very simple to see every Series I had subscribed to.


Now, after the change, the only way I seem to be able to see it is to look at the Series Priority. But, when I go there... well, two things


First and most important, most of my shows ARE NOT THERE ANYMORE. Lost? lost. CSIx3? Murder in the First. Heroes? Dead as Gwen St.. Captain A... Phoen.. err.. damn. Blood. E. Hell.


Second... Well, actually, the second problem resolved itself. The series priority order was totally futzed number wise. like, 3 33s, missing 14-16.... oh, there's an issue. NCIS was there when I first looked. It isn't now. Great. This is painful


----------



## SeattleAl

Navigation in the Series Priority screen is a little screwy. If you use the Page Down and Page Up keys to move up and down the list, it actually changes the priority order, which might lead one to think stuff is missing.


Use the cursor down key to tab down to the down arrow and up arrow keys at the bottom of the screen, and then press Enter to scroll down the list. This may work better for you.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Navigation in the Series Priority screen is a little screwy. If you use the Page Down and Page Up keys to move up and down the list, it actually changes the priority order, which might lead one to think stuff is missing.
> 
> 
> Use the cursor down key to tab down to the down arrow and up arrow keys at the bottom of the screen, and then press Enter to scroll down the list. This may work better for you.



That's exactly how I was doing it. But, like I said, the numbering is fixed.


The missing shows, not so much fixed.


----------



## quarque

I've had the new guide for a few days and I find it to be an obvious improvement over MS. Yes it works differently but some things are better organized. Many of the complaints seem to stem from ignorance. Once I figured out how to use it the guide seems better to me on most accounts. I agree that there are still some things sorely lacking like editable channel list etc. I don't find the Favorites all that useful as a work-around. But hey, it records correctly and doesn't reboot! That's all I need.


----------



## jaydeflix

Oh, and another DVR problem. Why can't I tell it to only record a tv show only at a specific time? I don't want to record both daily showings of Countdown. I only want the 5p showing. I don't *need* the 9p showing. And it isn't a repeat. Grr.


----------



## cliffg

Received the new guide software late Wed, played around with it a little bit last night. A few comments, based on about 30 minutes of experience:


Most of the functionality and usability is a wash, compared to the previous (MS) software. Most of the differences could be resolved easily and intuitively. My wife doesn't like the format and presentation as much as the previous guide, but it's not a huge gripe.


It does seem more responsive and deterministic, which I'm very happy about (I have two 6412s, and one was quite slow, and the other ok - the slow one had quite a bit more schedule series, recordings, etc).


Clobbering half of my series list is my biggest gripe. For me, the feature I like the best about DVRs is being able to set it to record any and all episodes of a series I like, and never worrying again about when the season starts, or if the series is taking a hiatus, etc. Now I will have to pay attention to all of my favorite series and hopefully schedule each one before it starts. Major irritation (my percentage of "casual TV viewing and watching commercials / promos for shows" is almost 0).


The organization of recordings and scheduled shows is not as nice, but it's workable.


30 second skip will be nice once I program it in (I used to have it in a Tivo from many years ago).


Cliff


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clobbering half of my series list is my biggest gripe. For me, the feature I like the best about DVRs is being able to set it to record any and all episodes of a series I like, and never worrying again about when the season starts, or if the series is taking a hiatus, etc. Now I will have to pay attention to all of my favorite series and hopefully schedule each one before it starts. Major irritation (my percentage of "casual TV viewing and watching commercials / promos for shows" is almost 0).



Thank *FSM* this isn't just me. Did you call comcast to try to get to the bottom of it?


What I found *really* odd was that Heroes was set to record this week despite not apparently being subscribed. I subscribed, told it New Only, and it disappeared from the To Do list. But that's fubar'd right there, I tell you what.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, and another DVR problem. Why can't I tell it to only record a tv show only at a specific time? I don't want to record both daily showings of Countdown. I only want the 5p showing. I don't *need* the 9p showing. And it isn't a repeat. Grr.



Go to the feedback link listed below and put his down as a "bug" or major deficiency. This is not rocket science. Making a decent DVR interface could be done properly by any number of high-school geeks (if properly motivated!). There is no excuse for things like this. Tivo solved most of these issues years ago - why can't they just look at a Tivo and duplicate the functions?

http://comcastsea.com/newguidefeedback


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to the feedback link listed below and put his down as a "bug" or major deficiency.



Well, if someone had already called and found it was a known problem, I wouldn't have bothered =)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo solved most of these issues years ago - why can't they just look at a Tivo and duplicate the functions?



Because that could be considered theft. Look up the legal definition of 'taint'.


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, if someone had already called and found it was a known problem, I wouldn't have bothered =)



I don't think this was a known problem before this week. My DVR retained all my original series, and added a bunch that I didn't originally have. Perhaps to fix one bug, they added another.


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but, you can't channel change forward/backwards through the favorites list, so it's not very flexible.



actually, you can go forward. if you hit the "FAV" button it goes to the next channel in your favorites list...


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think this was a known problem before this week. My DVR retained all my original series, and added a bunch that I didn't originally have. Perhaps to fix one bug, they added another.



Got that bug too so I wouldn't call it fixed either =)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to the feedback link listed below and put his down as a "bug" or major deficiency. This is not rocket science. Making a decent DVR interface could be done properly by any number of high-school geeks (if properly motivated!). There is no excuse for things like this. Tivo solved most of these issues years ago - why can't they just look at a Tivo and duplicate the functions?



Because most of the "obvious" DVR functionality has been patented, either by Tivo or ReplayTV. That's why it's not as easy as it seems.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David R. Hendrickson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> actually, you can go forward. if you hit the "FAV" button it goes to the next channel in your favorites list...



correct - forward only (I should only have said you can't go backwards through the favorites list)


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because most of the "obvious" DVR functionality has been patented, either by Tivo or ReplayTV. That's why it's not as easy as it seems.



If that's true how can they make a DVR at all? It is still doing the same basic things as a Tivo, just not as well. Let me rephrase my earlier point: don't "copy" a Tivo but to learn from it what a proper design is. If they just did that and applied it to their own design we wouldn't all be wasting our time here.


----------



## Cbass98

Hey guys, I moved here from Cincinnati, OH a couple of months ago. We had TimeWarner there, and I was able to get QAM channels for free without even subscribing to the basic $10/month programming. On Monday, my roommate and I decided to cancel our basic $10/mo Comcast cable. I was still able to get free QAM channels up until today (Friday). I'm not sure if their system just updated or if this is just a temporary outage.


Does anyone know if you need at least the basic $10/mo package to get the free QAM channels here with Comcast? Thanks.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If that's true how can they make a DVR at all? It is still doing the same basic things as a Tivo, just not as well. My earlier point was not to "copy" a Tivo but to learn from it what a proper design is. If they just did that and applied it to their own design we wouldn't all be wasting our time here.



Because, generically speaking, if Tivo can prove that Comcast (or anyone) designed a feature based on their design, they can manage to win a lawsuit. At Microsoft, the legal dept called it Taint, but that might have been the internal term.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because, generically speaking, if Tivo can prove that Comcast (or anyone) designed a feature based on their design, they can manage to win a lawsuit. At Microsoft, the legal dept called it Taint, but that might have been the internal term.



OK, so you do what a Tivo does only so poorly it can't be claimed in a lawsuit that you copied something that actually works. What a system!


----------



## opus312

When recording, sometimes I get the red light with the clock, and sometimes REC appears on the front of the box. Anyone else run into this? Seems to be random behavior...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When recording, sometimes I get the red light with the clock, and sometimes REC appears on the front of the box. Anyone else run into this? Seems to be random behavior...



I notice REC appears only when I manually start a recording in progress. It then goes away a few moments later and is replaced with the clock. The red light also appears and remains on for the duration of the recording.


For scheduled recordings, it's just the red light that appears.


----------



## Budget_HT

On one of my HDTVs with internal QAM tuner, I have lost KMYQ 22-1 and 22-2 (The Tube). On this Polaroid TV I only see the PSIP-mapped channel number if PSIP is present.


On my other Smasung 451 HD STB with QAM, I can still tune those channels in on QAM native 96-1 and 96-2. The Samsung box does not support PSIP channel mapping in the QAM mode. (PSIP mapping works fine in the OTA mode.)


Is anyone else not seeing the "MyQ" stations--HD and SD?


----------



## jaydeflix

Has anyone found a way to turn off the big onscreen notice that your recording is finished when you're watching something recorded?


I was watching a saved program as one is likely to do and something was being recorded in the background. At the top of the hour, this *huge* dialog pops up to let me know that the show that was being recorded has finished recording. And it stayed up for a good 5-10 seconds. Highly annoying.


----------



## markhs

Just returned from vacation to find the new guide on my DVR. I made suggestions about improving some features on the MS guide and now wish I hadn't. What a giant leap backwards!







I have been playing with it for a few hours now and am researching alternatives to Comcast (possibly DirectTV). Anyone know what the Verizon FIOs schedule is for the Sammamish area? The only redeeming feature of the switch over is that I now have a 30 second skip. If I can find a decent alternative to Comcast I'll jump in a second.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a way to turn off the big onscreen notice that your recording is finished when you're watching something recorded?
> 
> ...



I think the "Exit" button will remove it although I can't be sure, since I haven't been inflicted with the new guide yet. I haven't heard of any way to eliminate it permanently.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the "Exit" button will remove it although I can't be sure, since I haven't been inflicted with the new guide yet. I haven't heard of any way to eliminate it permanently.



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.


If the remote was permanently glued to my hand, I could test that. Or I could just pause the tv show I'm watching (which is what I did).


What scares me is that someone, somewhere, wrote a spec for that particular feature and no one in this room of people who would have had to approve the feature said 'Won't this interfere with the "Watching TV" experience?'


Of course, it is only there for a few seconds, so I'm sure everyone said 'oh, that's fine', but, no one stops to think about, for lack of a better word... 'artistry'. TV shows have pacing. I hate pausing in the middle of a show to go to the bathroom. I'll wait for commercials and then pause.


I downgraded from Tivo to MS Enhanced when I moved from a boat to terrestial land. Now I'm downgrading again... I think it's going to be back to Tivo soon enough.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Random note of interest:


NFL Network HD has been added as channel 417. Too bad it's blacked out for me because neither I nor Comcast want to pay the NFL's blood money for that 99% useless network. I just hope Comcast and NFL reach some kind of deal for broadcast of the games which will be on NFL Network in November on InHD or something.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> NFL Network HD has been added as channel 417.
> 
> ...




417 is neither HD nor new.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I notice REC appears only when I manually start a recording in progress. It then goes away a few moments later and is replaced with the clock. The red light also appears and remains on for the duration of the recording. For scheduled recordings, it's just the red light that appears.



Yesterday it was recording with no indication at all - no red light and no REC. I found out it was recording when I tried to power off the box to change the HDMI resolution. There's no longer any indication on the DVR Recordings screen either...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What scares me is that someone, somewhere, wrote a spec for that particular feature and no one in this room of people who would have had to approve the feature said 'Won't this interfere with the "Watching TV" experience?'



Probably the same guy who decided it would be a terrific idea to require powering off the box in order to toggle CC or change HDMI resolution...


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably the same guy who decided it would be a terrific idea to require powering off the box in order to toggle CC or change HDMI resolution...



Agreed on the CC, but I wonder if the HDMI thing is more technical in nature.


Another thing I'm trying to figure out... sometimes, if I hit 'stop', I get asked if I want to delete the recording. Other times, it just goes back to Live TV.


I always want the option to delete. And I never want to go back to Live TV. If I do, I'll click Live TV.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm trying to figure out... sometimes, if I hit 'stop', I get asked if I want to delete the recording. Other times, it just goes back to Live TV.



I thought the MS guide always gave you the option to delete when you hit stop. That's what i was in the habit of doing when I finished watching something. The difference with the new one is you have to be close to the end, like the last two minutes or something, then it will give you the option. Now if the show is over and there is 5 minutes left on the recording I fast forward to the end. Then I don't have to go back to my recordings to find it before I delete it.


----------



## rader023

Do you guys get macro blocking during sports on the 104-113 channels. When the game speeds up the HD starts to go to crap. Is this a comcast thing, specific to the channel or is it the box. My ps3, blu-ray etc. Have no problems through the same type of HDMI cables.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys get macro blocking during sports on the 104-113 channels. When the game speeds up the HD starts to go to crap. Is this a comcast thing, specific to the channel or is it the box. My ps3, blu-ray etc. Have no problems through the same type of HDMI cables.



Comcast has (at least to date) always passed thru the original bitstream from local HD affiliates, without additional compression. MPEG2 "macro blocking" artifacts are usually due to insufficient bitrate at the source when the action gets fast; it's normally a source problem, not Comcast-specific. You'd see the exact same thing either OTA or Comcast. It's often worst with KIRO and KING - since they use part of their HD bitrate to carry weather or traffic sub-channels. They aren't giving us (or Comcast) the full bitrate they receive from CBS or NBC.


----------



## rader023

Thanks jimre for the info. Depressing but informative! I wonder if they will ever improve bitrate as more people move to digital/HDTV.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Welcome to broadcast hd


----------



## opus312

With the new software, is there any way to jump to the end of a recorded program? Getting there with FF4 is pretty tedious. And there appears to be no way to REW from the end, as you could with the Microsoft software...


----------



## Faceless Rebel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 417 is neither HD nor new.



Hmm...why is NFL Network on both 180 and 417 then?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm...why is NFL Network on both 180 and 417 then?



180 and 417 were listed as being in different packages at one time, but were actually the same content. 180 isn't listed on the Comcast site now, although it has reappeared in the guide after being missing for a while. I'm not sure why they ever needed to have the same channel appear under different numbers. At any rate, neither is HD.


----------



## sangwpark

RE: NFL Network HD...if you remember, all HD simulcast contents from NFL Network last year were shown on 664, and not 180 and/or 417.


Maybe this year's different? Dunno...


--

Sang


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE: NFL Network HD...if you remember, all HD simulcast contents from NFL Network last year were shown on 664, and not 180 and/or 417.
> 
> 
> Maybe this year's different? Dunno...
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



This year may be different, but it won't involve putting HD on an SD channel (such as 180 or 417).


----------



## BlackLab

I had my gripes with the Microsoft guide but this "new" one is just an abomination. It's every bit as slow as the Microsoft guide and has the following "enhancements:"

- Graphics, fonts and menus circa 1995.

- No FF back-up. So if you're going quickly through commercials, you spend a good minute getting back to the end of the commercial break. Horrid.

- The lack of an editable channel guide. Using favorites takes a minimum of 2 extra clicks. Lame.

- Recorded shows appear in one giant list without folders.

- Obtuse and user unfriendly menu navigation throughout. Scrolling up takes takes you through a list but scrolling down takes you to the menu buttons? WTF?

- Can't see all of your scheduled recordings in a single list. You have to scroll by day?

- Did I mention it's ugly and looks like total crap in HD?


I'll try out the Tivo interface when it's available and if that doesn't perform well, I'm buying a Tivo HD.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had my gripes with the Microsoft guide but this "new" one is just an abomination. It's every bit as slow as the Microsoft guide and has the following "enhancements:"
> 
> - Graphics, fonts and menus circa 1995.



Different from the MS Guide how? Main thing I noticed is lots of menus have 2 columns instead of one so you can see more choices on the screen at one time


> Quote:
> - No FF back-up. So if you're going quickly through commercials, you spend a good minute getting back to the end of the commercial break. Horrid.



redundant with the instant replay button that skips back about 7 seconds. Hit that instead of play. The old way often backed me up further than I wanted and 30 second skip is much better than fast forward anyway.


> Quote:
> - The lack of an editable channel guide. Using favorites takes a minimum of 2 extra clicks. Lame.



I agree with this one, though it doesn't bother me much.


> Quote:
> - Recorded shows appear in one giant list without folders.



We had folders before? I never had enough diskspace to bother to find out


> Quote:
> - Obtuse and user unfriendly menu navigation throughout. Scrolling up takes takes you through a list but scrolling down takes you to the menu buttons? WTF?



I have no idea what you're talking about here


> Quote:
> - Can't see all of your scheduled recordings in a single list. You have to scroll by day?



I agree on this one, but I like the viewing by day for viewing upcoming shows and viewing by channel.


> Quote:
> - Did I mention it's ugly and looks like total crap in HD?



Again, same as the old guide. I can see why people would consider going to Tivo, but I don't get all this outrage over the changes. Tivo was always better than the cable box. Most of the negative changes are pretty minor. You didn't even mention the series recordings grabbing all shows that aren't marked repeat. That's the only complaint I've seen in this whole thread that I would consider a real problem over the old guide.


The HD Tivo is tempting, but losing OnDemand (which is quite a bit better with the new guide) and paying the Tivo fees on top of buying the box isn't worth it to me yet. I might reconsider when they enable the external hard drive port, assuming Comcast still hasn't done anything to give us more disk space.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys get macro blocking during sports on the 104-113 channels. When the game speeds up the HD starts to go to crap. Is this a comcast thing, specific to the channel or is it the box. My ps3, blu-ray etc. Have no problems through the same type of HDMI cables.



Go check out the HD Programming forum, especially as more football game threads get going. You'll see a lot of the same comments and the actual production teams are often participating to get feedback.


Anything you get over cable and satellite isn't going to compare with the bitrate you get with BluRay. Broadcast television only has so much bandwidth and everything has to get compressed more. Plus cable is still using Mpeg2 to do that compression.


----------



## jaydeflix

Oh gods. Just found another glaring bug.


I have three shows scheduled for 9p tomorrow, Countdown, Eureka and Reno 911!.


Never mind the fact that I don't want to record the 9p Countdown, and that Reno is listed as a repeat but the Series settings says new episodes only...


right now, it says it will record countdown and reno 911.


So, I go, double click the record button on Countdown, say Don't record this program. It sets Eureka to record. Now, I don't want Reno 911 to record, so I double click record on that and tell it not to record and now IT'S GOING TO RECORD COUNTDOWN.


I just told it NOT to record countdown. MANUALLY. Why does it want to override WHAT I JUST TOLD IT.


Sorry. This is just BS.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The HD Tivo is tempting, but losing OnDemand (which is quite a bit better with the new guide) and paying the Tivo fees on top of buying the box isn't worth it to me yet. I might reconsider when they enable the external hard drive port, assuming Comcast still hasn't done anything to give us more disk space.




I believe that capability has been available for the TiVo Series 3 since May:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/04/h...external-driv/


----------



## Roto

Yes, and I'm not willing to pay extra for the Series 3. Apparently the HD Tivo has the eSATA port, just not the most current firmware, so people expect it to become enabled down the road.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm not willing to pay extra for the Series 3. Apparently the HD Tivo has the eSATA port, just not the most current firmware, so people expect it to become enabled down the road.



You can always replace the 160GB in the TivoHD with a bigger drive. 500gb drives are only $150.


----------



## summersr

Hope this is not a trend


Yesterday the iGuide program listings for 272 (SciFi) channel did not reflect what was on...jeez


----------



## boykster

272 is the Science channel, not SciFi, but yep, it was all out of whack last night.


----------



## drew00001

Does anyone have any news about any of the following HD channels being available on Sea Comcast?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkdtv on tivocommunity.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Discovery launches Animal Planet HD, Discovery HD (different from Discovery Theater HD), TLC HD, and The Science Channel HD later this week.
> 
> August
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Discovery
> 
> TLC
> 
> The Science Channel
> 
> September
> 
> Cinemax (MoreMAX)
> 
> HBO (HBO2, HBO Family, HBO Signature)
> 
> History
> 
> Starz (Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, and Starz Kids)
> 
> TBS
> 
> The Weather Channel
> 
> October
> 
> CNN
> 
> October/November
> 
> Cartoon Network
> 
> CNBC
> 
> FX
> 
> SciFi
> 
> USA Network
> 
> December
> 
> Tennis Channel
> 
> 1Q '07
> 
> ABC Family
> 
> Disney Channel
> 
> Toon Disney
> 
> ESPNews
> 
> 
> Dish Network will add the first group this month, and DirecTV will begin adding channels in the second half of September, but they won't be the only ones. You can also expect to see most of these channels on Comcast, FiOS, and other cable providers this year.


----------



## buti_oxa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BlackLab wrote:
> 
> - Obtuse and user unfriendly menu navigation throughout. Scrolling up takes takes you through a list but scrolling down takes you to the menu buttons? WTF?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about here



It is not a big deal for some, bothers people like me or BlackLab to no end. For an example, go to My DVR/Series Priority. If you have more than four series scheduled, you see 4 lines of series and under them, a line with 4 icons. Pressing down arrow brings you from line 1 to line 2 and so on. From line 4 you go to the icons, and next screen is one of them. So it takes you 5 down presses to get from line 1 to line 5, but only 4 up presses to get from line 5 back to line 1.


They have problem with separating navigating content and navigating screen in many places. In find screen, you expect to get down to the list of shows by pressing down as usual. You cannot, of course, because down arrow changes the current letter! So, the had to use OK button here for switching from top to bottom part of the screen. MS guide solved this difficult design problem better.


----------



## plateauman

I can't seem to figure out how to set up the Mariners HD games on 664 as a series. I can manually select to record one show, but there does not appear to be a way to create a series on this channel.


With the previous software I could record all instances on a channel which worked for this purpose since there were only Mariner MLB games on this channel. Can't seem to find that functionality anymore?


Am I missing something or is this there no way to set up a series for a particular sports team?


----------



## billymac

I just got back from vacation late Sunday and noticed the new guide. One word. YUK!!!!! What the heck happened here? This is like 1 step forward 3 steps back. What happened to the MS guide? This thing is loaded with bugs, quirks and limitations. Why does recording stop when you shut off the DVR?!!! That's nuts. No two digit direct channel selection? No grouping of similar series recordings in "my recordings"? Many more keypresses for what used to be just one. I've got to say, this is definitely not a smart move on Comcast's part and I hope they listen carefully to those of us with complaints. I had no beef with the MS guide. It worked and it worked consistently. This new guide is a major step in the wrong direction and definitely not one I would bet my money on. I'm seriously considering 86'ing my DVR and investing in a Tivo Series 3. I hope this is something they'll address quickly.


----------



## tristan2

I'm a new to HDTV as of today. I just purchased a Pioneer 6010FD (60" 1080p plasma) and I installed my HD box this morning.


I am still breaking in the TV so have not taken time to watch much in terms of TV. But I did tune to Discovery HD and it was mind blowing. But almost equally amazing to me is how bad the SD material shows on this TV. My 16 year old RP CRT combined with analog cable looked much better. Some of the stuff (like comedy central) is almost unwatchable.


Is this normal? Is there anything I can do to improve the qualify of the SD stations (like buy a receiver with a good scaler and route the cable through it)?

Thanks


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> No two digit direct channel selection?
> 
> ...



See channel entry behavior here:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...up#Guide_Setup


----------



## TheOrkinMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When recording, sometimes I get the red light with the clock, and sometimes REC appears on the front of the box. Anyone else run into this? Seems to be random behavior...



I've seen this exactly twice, and in both cases it seemed like the box was trying to tell me there was "a problem with the ReCording". In those 2 cases, I found that it was still recording a show it started 4-5 hours earlier.


Between this glitch and the fact that I can no longer record KCTS or UHD due to dropout, I'm not impressed.


Yeah - I know it's probably a problem with signal strength and bandwidth, but it seems coincidental that it's suddenly so bad with the new firmware.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a new to HDTV as of today. I just purchased a Pioneer 6010FD (60" 1080p plasma) and I installed my HD box this morning.
> 
> 
> I am still breaking in the TV so have not taken time to watch much in terms of TV. But I did tune to Discovery HD and it was mind blowing. But almost equally amazing to me is how bad the SD material shows on this TV. My 16 year old RP CRT combined with analog cable looked much better. Some of the stuff (like comedy central) is almost unwatchable.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Is there anything I can do to improve the qualify of the SD stations (like buy a receiver with a good scaler and route the cable through it)?
> 
> Thanks



Go to the service menu and turn 480i override to off. While there make sure you're set up for 1080i. To get there, power off the box then press menu.


----------



## BIslander

From my experience, rEC appears on the box when you are viewing the tuner where the recording is taking place. If you are viewing the other tuner, you get the red light instead. I haven't seen an explanation anywhere. That's simply what I have observed.


----------



## SuperRob

Reposting from the HDTV Programming thread ...


I'm new to Comcast, and specifically HD, so I'm hoping someone in the area can offer some answers to these questions. Please be gentle if I'm covering familiar ground for you ... a search didn't turn up what I'm looking for.


Given that the UFC went HD in February, I set up a party for next week assuming that the UFC 74 would be in HD on Comcast in Seattle. I'm starting to see things suggesting that Comcast doesn't have any HD PPV events in my area. Am I stuck seeing it in SD? For what it's worth, I called Comcast and asked if the show would be in HD, and the nice gal on the phone assured me that it would be in HD on channel 801, but I don't see any indication in the guide or elsewhere that this is the case.


I've read threads from people who have much different channel lineups than I do out here. Is Seattle really that far behind? I'd love FoodTV in HD, but it looks like there's only a handful of cities that have it. Is there a place I can go to find out when/if they're adding channels in my service area?


Finally, is there any way to update the HD Channels on the Quick Menu? It seems to have left several off the list, and I had to set up a Favorites menu to get around it.


Thanks for your patience. I'm coming from DirecTV, and while it's nice to have HD finally, the surprising lack of content is a bit of a shock.


----------



## jefbal99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperRob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reposting from the HDTV Programming thread ...
> 
> 
> I'm new to Comcast, and specifically HD, so I'm hoping someone in the area can offer some answers to these questions. Please be gentle if I'm covering familiar ground for you ... a search didn't turn up what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> Given that the UFC went HD in February, I set up a party for next week assuming that the UFC 74 would be in HD on Comcast in Seattle. I'm starting to see things suggesting that Comcast doesn't have any HD PPV events in my area. Am I stuck seeing it in SD? For what it's worth, I called Comcast and asked if the show would be in HD, and the nice gal on the phone assured me that it would be in HD on channel 801, but I don't see any indication in the guide or elsewhere that this is the case.
> 
> 
> I've read threads from people who have much different channel lineups than I do out here. Is Seattle really that far behind? I'd love FoodTV in HD, but it looks like there's only a handful of cities that have it. Is there a place I can go to find out when/if they're adding channels in my service area?
> 
> 
> Finally, is there any way to update the HD Channels on the Quick Menu? It seems to have left several off the list, and I had to set up a Favorites menu to get around it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience. I'm coming from DirecTV, and while it's nice to have HD finally, the surprising lack of content is a bit of a shock.



Just an FYI, I looked at your channel line up and 801 is NOT an HD channel. It is on of the SD In Demand PPV channels. You would need an HDPPV channel to get this in HD. I suggest you talk to your local Comcast office rather than the 800 number.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to set up the Mariners HD games on 664 as a series. I can manually select to record one show, but there does not appear to be a way to create a series on this channel.
> 
> 
> With the previous software I could record all instances on a channel which worked for this purpose since there were only Mariner MLB games on this channel. Can't seem to find that functionality anymore?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or is this there no way to set up a series for a particular sports team?



I have the same problem trying to set a series recording for Nascar, it doesn't give you the option at all.


----------



## jaydeflix

I finally found a nice part of the change.


I can pause a recorded show and it stays paused. For at least 20 hours.


That's the first thing I've found that I think is an improvement over the MS Enhanced.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally found a nice part of the change.
> 
> 
> I can pause a recorded show and it stays paused. For at least 20 hours.
> 
> 
> That's the first thing I've found that I think is an improvement over the MS Enhanced.



Is that really a "good" thing? I'd be worried about screen burn-in.


I was actually happy that after a few minutes, the MSE would go back to the menu and then live TV.


----------



## jaydeflix

Fair enough, I wouldn't leave the TV on for all those 20 hours. I was more annoyed at the fact that I couldn't pause the show, do dishes for 10 minutes and come back. I thought the time out was a little too much. I'd settle for a screensaver after 10 minutes. Especially if I have a ton of programs to dig through. It was always just a little too short a time out for my needs.


Well, that and LCDs shouldn't get burn in =)


----------



## seahawks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem trying to set a series recording for Nascar, it doesn't give you the option at all.





I came across two problems right away, it won't give you the record series option for some channels, and second it will record the same program multiple times even if you choose record new in the series, if the program is shown multiple times. It really sucks, I called comcast and they gave me a different box, with the same problem







does anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, I looked at your channel line up and 801 is NOT an HD channel. It is on of the SD In Demand PPV channels. You would need an HDPPV channel to get this in HD. I suggest you talk to your local Comcast office rather than the 800 number.



Historically, when there is HD PPV programming scheduled, they will add the HDPPV channel a couple of days before the event on Channel 800, and then remove it after the program airs. This wouldn't be reflected on the web page channel line up, but I suppose the people who are looking for this kind of programming would know when to look for it. They may or may not send messages to the cable boxes announcing this stuff, but as far as I know, they've carried the HD PPV programs in the past that were available to cable.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I wouldn't leave the TV on for all those 20 hours. I was more annoyed at the fact that I couldn't pause the show, do dishes for 10 minutes and come back. I thought the time out was a little too much. I'd settle for a screensaver after 10 minutes. Especially if I have a ton of programs to dig through. It was always just a little too short a time out for my needs.
> 
> 
> Well, that and LCDs shouldn't get burn in =)



iGuide does have a screensaver option but it only covers the 4:3 ratio and you can still see the paused show on the sides.


----------



## SirChaos

Marysville got the iGuide last night. All my boxes got the download.


I had to clear out the random scheduled recordings on two of my DVR's, the third had no problems.


So far I'm really happy about the 30 second skip and the color schemes, but I wish the graphics were more suited for high resolutions, as they look like crap on a HD, but look okay on a standard TV.


I wish the DVR grouped recordings by Program Name, like the MSTV did before, but all in all it's not completely terrible.


-SirChaos


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Historically, when there is HD PPV programming scheduled, they will add the HDPPV channel a couple of days before the event on Channel 800, and then remove it after the program airs. This wouldn't be reflected on the web page channel line up, but I suppose the people who are looking for this kind of programming would know when to look for it. They may or may not send messages to the cable boxes announcing this stuff, but as far as I know, they've carried the HD PPV programs in the past that were available to cable.



Thanks for the info, Al. I'll check closer to next weekend.


----------



## rader023

Im in Bothell and still have the old guide. That is with a given date of the 7th and had Comcast out on tuesday and they thought I should get it with a "box reset". After the reset, nothing. So maybe Ill be able to use the MS Guide forever!!!!!!!!!! but i doubt it.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Just got the new guide here in Anacortes. So far it's fine, although I haven't dived in real deep. What does seem to be fixed is the random reboots and the problem with the FF/RW command queue. I also really like being able to swap between tuners. I especially like that when you pause one tuner, swap to the other, then swap back that the tuner is still paused where you left it. It's gonna be nice this year watching football on both Fox and CBS like the old days with DirecTivo.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im in Bothell and still have the old guide.
> 
> ...



Same here in Bellevue. I'd really just as soon get started on the learning curve.


----------



## SuperRob

I'm in Kenmore, and have had the new guide for a week, but then again, I just had my service installed last weekend and the box is new. They probably loaded the guide on all the new boxen automatically.


----------



## bikerscott

I'm in the seattle area and one of those who is not pleased with the new guide and DVR changes. My list of complaints. (these are just the ones where my TIVO or the previous software did this just fine)


1. Changing channels is slower. If I hold down the channel button (or press several times) to move through a list of channels, there is significant pause, so much that I often miss the channel I'm trying to go to. It's virtually impossible to channel surf.


2. as numerous others have mentioned, some shows are getting multiple recordings despite setting the DVR to only record 'new' episodes. I really don't need five copies of 'the soup'. I suspect the back end data for the guide isn't properly communicating what is 'new' and what is a rerun.


3. A ton of random recordings. After I went in and deleted ALL of my series recordings (I shoudl never have had to do this) it seems to have reduced the number of random recordings but I still get the occasional cable in the classroom show which I have never recorded and never would.


4. The random recordings filled up the DVR and started to delete older shows that I hadn't watched yet. I lost content that I wanted to see. Thank you very little.


5. I haven't found a way to remove channels from the list that I'm not interested in. Because Comcast forces me to buy blocks of channels there are things that I never ever watch. I could care less about Disney, Noggin, or the home shopping crap-taculars. I used to be able to turn off those channels so I didn't have to waste guide time or channel surfing time. Now I can't. very annoying.


6. HD decoding is poorer. A coupel of times while watching HD content I've seen NOTICABLE signifcant HD encoding or decoding artifacts. Huge pixel blocks. Yes it only lasted a second or so, but the old software was much much better. I haven't really tested this extensively but I shouldn't have to either.


7. Guide interface. I don't really like the new guide interface. Overall it seems to have much more lag than previously. I wish the effort put into allowing me to change my guide colors was put into ANY of the above items. Some really poor resource allocation decisions were made on this project.


8. No series recordings for 'sporting events'. I watch a lot of motorcycle racing and some formula 1. Sometimes it's broadcast at odd hours (F1 is live depending on what country so it might be 1 AM or 1 PM) The previous software let me setup a series that would catch all of this. Now I might as well be programming a VCR.


#8 alone is a deal breaker for me. Frankly with the limited selection of HD channels and the amount of time I spend watching 'major network' content in the first place, I'm seriously considering dropping Comcast because of this 'upgrade'.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> as numerous others have mentioned, some shows are getting multiple recordings despite setting the DVR to only record 'new' episodes. I really don't need five copies of 'the soup'. I suspect the back end data for the guide isn't properly communicating what is 'new' and what is a rerun.



It isn't just that. It's also a question of what defines a repeat vs. new. I mean, except when Colbert is on vacation, the episode is 'first run', but it is repeated through the day. Is it a repeat? Not by standard tv definitions. But that's the problem with those multiple showings of cable tv shows.


On the other hand, Reno 911 shows as a repeat and still records. And *that* is a slight bug.


And, if they allowed you to record just a single time, that whole 'Is it actually a repeat' question would be moot. That way I could just record the 6p countdown and the 11p daily show... (and you could grab just one timestamp of yoru show too)


----------



## jefbal99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Historically, when there is HD PPV programming scheduled, they will add the HDPPV channel a couple of days before the event on Channel 800, and then remove it after the program airs. This wouldn't be reflected on the web page channel line up, but I suppose the people who are looking for this kind of programming would know when to look for it. They may or may not send messages to the cable boxes announcing this stuff, but as far as I know, they've carried the HD PPV programs in the past that were available to cable.



I sure wish my local Comcast system would do this.


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bikerscott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the seattle area and one of those who is not pleased with the new guide and DVR changes. My list of complaints. (these are just the ones where my TIVO or the previous software did this just fine)
> 
> 
> 1. Changing channels is slower. If I hold down the channel button (or press several times) to move through a list of channels, there is significant pause, so much that I often miss the channel I'm trying to go to. It's virtually impossible to channel surf.
> 
> 
> 2. as numerous others have mentioned, some shows are getting multiple recordings despite setting the DVR to only record 'new' episodes. I really don't need five copies of 'the soup'. I suspect the back end data for the guide isn't properly communicating what is 'new' and what is a rerun.
> 
> 
> 3. A ton of random recordings. After I went in and deleted ALL of my series recordings (I shoudl never have had to do this) it seems to have reduced the number of random recordings but I still get the occasional cable in the classroom show which I have never recorded and never would.
> 
> 
> 4. The random recordings filled up the DVR and started to delete older shows that I hadn't watched yet. I lost content that I wanted to see. Thank you very little.
> 
> 
> 5. I haven't found a way to remove channels from the list that I'm not interested in. Because Comcast forces me to buy blocks of channels there are things that I never ever watch. I could care less about Disney, Noggin, or the home shopping crap-taculars. I used to be able to turn off those channels so I didn't have to waste guide time or channel surfing time. Now I can't. very annoying.
> 
> 
> 6. HD decoding is poorer. A coupel of times while watching HD content I've seen NOTICABLE signifcant HD encoding or decoding artifacts. Huge pixel blocks. Yes it only lasted a second or so, but the old software was much much better. I haven't really tested this extensively but I shouldn't have to either.
> 
> 
> 7. Guide interface. I don't really like the new guide interface. Overall it seems to have much more lag than previously. I wish the effort put into allowing me to change my guide colors was put into ANY of the above items. Some really poor resource allocation decisions were made on this project.
> 
> 
> 8. No series recordings for 'sporting events'. I watch a lot of motorcycle racing and some formula 1. Sometimes it's broadcast at odd hours (F1 is live depending on what country so it might be 1 AM or 1 PM) The previous software let me setup a series that would catch all of this. Now I might as well be programming a VCR.
> 
> 
> #8 alone is a deal breaker for me. Frankly with the limited selection of HD channels and the amount of time I spend watching 'major network' content in the first place, I'm seriously considering dropping Comcast because of this 'upgrade'.



1. It's very hard for me to believe that someone who's owned a TiVo still channel surfs. I have been a TiVo user since they came out, and that was a common complaint ... they're slow at flipping channels. Then again, the entire point of TiVo was to NOT "channel surf" looking for something to watch. TiVo completely broke me of that habit, so it's surprising to hear of someone who's had a TiVo that still does it.


2. This is a common issue with some programs, and more commonly, specific channels. The Daily Show or South Park are frequent offenders.


3. Haven't run into this yet. I'm wondering if you've got someone's old box and there's an old series recording set somewhere. That said ...


4. This would piss me right off, if a recording you didn't ask for deleted a show you wanted to watch. I'd be on the phone *itching a blue streak to Comcast.


5. It took me a day to set up favorites lists to fix this problem. All you have to do is set up your favorites, then press Guide, then Fav. Bingo. You can even have multiple favorites, so I set up another one of just HD channels to fix the problem with the HD Channel Guide inexplicably not including some of the HD channels. All I have to do is hit Guide, then Fav, and then Fav again to flip between favorites lists.


6. This might just be coincidence. This is only GUIDE software ... the processing engine hasn't changed. Keep an eye on it, but even you said it only happened "a couple of times".


7. You're assuming that it takes the same amount of resources, or even the same skill set, to implement guide colors as it does for say, performance tuning. I hear this argument a lot, not just restricted to this particular product/service. (I can't believe Company A is wasting time doing B when they could have done Z.) It's not a fair argument. Having worked in software development, I can tell you that you can't just pull an 3D modeler off his work and ask him to program physics.


8. You absolutely should. Vote with your wallet!


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> 1. It's very hard for me to believe that someone who's owned a TiVo still channel surfs. I have been a TiVo user since they came out, and that was a common complaint ... they're slow at flipping channels. Then again, the entire point of TiVo was to NOT "channel surf" looking for something to watch. TiVo completely broke me of that habit, so it's surprising to hear of someone who's had a TiVo that still does it.



Must be nice to live in such a world. We have a number of recorded shows, but, frankly, we rarely like to watch them twice, so I can't watch them when I'm home alone, she can't watch them when she's home alone. What do we do then? We channel surf. Until *every* show is available in On Demand, there's no real option. Tivo doesn't break you of this habit. Nor really should it. If anything, it'll probably increase it. I mean, if you don't have the time to watch a full episode that you have recorded but you want to watch tv, what are you going to do?


And it'd be nice to vote with my wallet. But I can't. I'm in an apartment with no real option for a dish and no ability to afford an HD Tivo to replace this guide/dvr.


----------



## tluxon

I find it interesting that the original plan was that once the Microsoft software was proven out in our region, it would be rolled out to the rest of the country. I wonder what the final roadblock was that caused them to abandon that plan and pass the old national guide on to us instead.


I had no huge problems with the Microsoft software at 12.31 and preferred many things about it. It seems there were fewer button presses for many functions, and the gude re-populated much faster after a reboot (required to un-"break" the transport functions after firewire capture). Nonetheless, I have found some things I like about the new iGuide software.


1) The 30-second skip was long overdue for these DVRs.


2) Swapping between the two tuners should make multi-game viewing much easier this coming football season.


3) Manual recordings are much more cumbersome to set due to the lack of numeric key input, but they are no longer limited to 30 minute and hour multiples recording lengths.


4) Color choices for the guide - yippee!!










5) At least I can set the guide for single height rows to get 6 rows at a time displayed like the Microsoft guide did by default.


A big negative (for me) that may not have been mentioned yet is that if a show is broken up into two or more shorter segments (I like to divide football games into segments (halves or quarters) to incrementally free up drive space as my viewing catches up), no distintion is made in the recording information as to what time the recording began.


Another thing that really bugs me when I want to see the time status on playback of a recording is that seconds are no longer displayed.


I frequently use the "Exit" button to remove popups, but if I hit it at the wrong time, the recording I'm watching "exits" to the last live channel. This requires that I search the My Recordings list again to resume play of what I had just been watching. I would expect this behavior from the "Last" button, but NOT from the "Exit" button! This should be at the top of the list of things to fix.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirChaos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I wish the DVR grouped recordings by Program Name, like the MSTV did before...



Actually, it will do this if you hit the right arrow when the "My Recordings" list comes up. The header toggles between sorting methods.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must be nice to live in such a world. We have a number of recorded shows, but, frankly, we rarely like to watch them twice, so I can't watch them when I'm home alone, she can't watch them when she's home alone. What do we do then? We channel surf. Until *every* show is available in On Demand, there's no real option. Tivo doesn't break you of this habit. Nor really should it. If anything, it'll probably increase it. I mean, if you don't have the time to watch a full episode that you have recorded but you want to watch tv, what are you going to do?
> 
> 
> And it'd be nice to vote with my wallet. But I can't. I'm in an apartment with no real option for a dish and no ability to afford an HD Tivo to replace this guide/dvr.



I agree SuperRob does live in a nicer world, but note that the effect of TiVO on channel surfing differs for everyone. Personally, I channel flip but not anywhere near as much as I did 2 years ago, when I was given a hand-me-down TiVO S1. YMMD.


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must be nice to live in such a world. We have a number of recorded shows, but, frankly, we rarely like to watch them twice, so I can't watch them when I'm home alone, she can't watch them when she's home alone. What do we do then? We channel surf. Until *every* show is available in On Demand, there's no real option. Tivo doesn't break you of this habit. Nor really should it. If anything, it'll probably increase it. I mean, if you don't have the time to watch a full episode that you have recorded but you want to watch tv, what are you going to do?
> 
> 
> And it'd be nice to vote with my wallet. But I can't. I'm in an apartment with no real option for a dish and no ability to afford an HD Tivo to replace this guide/dvr.



Well, admittedly, my TiVo had an expanded hard drive, and I have liberally used the thumbs-up and thumbs-down to make sure I had a bunch of Suggestions that I would watch if I wanted, but otherwise, didn't care about.


Plus, if that doesn't do it, I'd just play some video games, which is my main hobby.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HD Tivo is tempting, but losing OnDemand (which is quite a bit better with the new guide) and paying the Tivo fees on top of buying the box isn't worth it to me yet. I might reconsider when they enable the external hard drive port, assuming Comcast still hasn't done anything to give us more disk space.



It is enabled. I added a 750 Gis drive a couple of months ago


[Edit}Oops, I read a later post and saw you wre referring to the HD Tivo. I just assumed you wre talking about my S3


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must be nice to live in such a world. We have a number of recorded shows, but, frankly, we rarely like to watch them twice, so I can't watch them when I'm home alone, she can't watch them when she's home alone. What do we do then? We channel surf. Until *every* show is available in On Demand, there's no real option. Tivo doesn't break you of this habit. Nor really should it. If anything, it'll probably increase it. I mean, if you don't have the time to watch a full episode that you have recorded but you want to watch tv, what are you going to do?
> 
> 
> And it'd be nice to vote with my wallet. But I can't. I'm in an apartment with no real option for a dish and no ability to afford an HD Tivo to replace this guide/dvr.



Don't you and your significant other have shows you like that theother one doesn't? Whenever my wif eis gone or busy, I watch Bill Moyer or 60 minutes


----------



## skyboysea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must be nice to live in such a world. We have a number of recorded shows, but, frankly, we rarely like to watch them twice, so I can't watch them when I'm home alone, she can't watch them when she's home alone. What do we do then? We channel surf. Until *every* show is available in On Demand, there's no real option. Tivo doesn't break you of this habit. Nor really should it. If anything, it'll probably increase it. I mean, if you don't have the time to watch a full episode that you have recorded but you want to watch tv, what are you going to do?



The last time I have watched something live was on 12/22/2003. The next day I got the DTivo. We keep a mix of shows I like to watch, shows my wife likes to watch, shows we both like to watch and all making sure to have shows of different length to fit the time we have available.

There is no better OnDemand than a DVR so you already can have all the show OnDemand, you just have to organize your DVR.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the new guide here in Anacortes. So far it's fine, although I haven't dived in real deep. What does seem to be fixed is the random reboots and the problem with the FF/RW command queue.



Yep, it's great that the response to FF and REW is now instantaneous. Too bad about the drastic slowdown in FF though...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bikerscott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The random recordings filled up the DVR and started to delete older shows that I hadn't watched yet. I lost content that I wanted to see.



That's one reason to always change to "save until I delete" - sure wish that could be made the default option. Wonder how many folks want the box to automatically delete programs...


----------



## Mike777

10,000th post of this topic coming up!


Yeah! We're number two!


----------



## newlinux

Well, I've got the iguide here in south Everett. And so far it is okay. I had the random recordings. The swapping tuners is nice. I really do miss the seconds on the time status bar, and going through menus to do the common things does seem to take longer as items are more nested. Unlike for others, the firewire settings did not change on my box.


----------



## distantmantra

Anyone have sound on the HD broadcast of today's Mariners game?


----------



## rader023

yes watching it right now (MOJO). This is HDMI through the TV's speakers.


----------



## EZ Rider

Same here, audio is fine.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/11347980
> 
> 
> Anyone have sound on the HD broadcast of today's Mariners game?



Funny, I lost audio out of the 3412 STB early in the game, both through the TV and the optical output to my receiver. (Audio was actually gone on all channels.) I was recording something on the other tuner and could not power off the box without ending the recording, which I ended up needing to do. Audio came back after powering back up. How irritating that the STB stays on while recording.


----------



## Spike89

Curious if anybody has had similar trouble with same TV or other brands/models... My Philips 19" LCD HTV model 19PFL5422D/27 has a complete ATSC/QAM tuner brainfart when watching KCTS digital. Screen freezes with no audio. All the other digital channels then won't tune at all. Happens sometimes after 45 minutes, sometimes after 5 seconds, or anywhere in between. Have to cycle power on the TV to restore the tuner functionality. Totally annoying. Thought I'd check here before I try Philips or Comcast.


----------



## k-y

Is audio stuttering due to my TV and/or my audio receiver? On both analog and digital QAM stations, I notice audio stuttering every so often. This is on Limited Basic. No STB or HD-DVR ($11.95/mo) service.


----------



## sangwpark

I'm wondering if I'm the only one having trouble with OnDemand shows where once I pause/ff/rew I lose the sound and it doesn't come back until I stop the show, go back to OnDemand page, and click the show again. Quite annoying and if continues I probably should call Comcast.


--

Sang


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/11351502
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm the only one having trouble with OnDemand shows where once I pause/ff/rew I lose the sound and it doesn't come back until I stop the show, go back to OnDemand page, and click the show again. Quite annoying and if continues I probably should call Comcast.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



I have the same problem. I've been soft power cycling the box to restore. I haven't to tried the exit/reengage onDemand page fix.


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/11348659
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost audio out of the 3412 STB early in the game, both through the TV and the optical output to my receiver. (Audio was actually gone on all channels.) I was recording something on the other tuner and could not power off the box without ending the recording, which I ended up needing to do. Audio came back after powering back up. How irritating that the STB stays on while recording.



I've been having the same problem, once every couple of days or so. What sucks is that since the only remedy is to power-cycle, you lose your guide.


----------



## Alden_Sloe

We got iGuided a couple of weeks ago out in Woodinville. Our first impression was,"this is supposed to be _better_??" As bad as the old MS Enhanced user interface was the iGuide is worse. Neither one comes close to my old ReplayTV. Is it really _that_ hard to figure out that at the top of a list pressing up arrow should scroll to the bottom?? Especially as slow as the response is to buttons! At least (so far) with iGuide the DVR hasn't gone into the mode where button pushes get cued up and take a minute or more to execute each one. In fact most things seems to work as designed and clunky as that may be it's a huge improvement over the constant crashing with the MFST software. I also haven't experienced the problem where a show records and at some random point in playback it freezes and then jumps ahead loosing a significant portion but still taking up the full amount of disk space.


The one bug I do have is FF1 freezes. Sometimes after only a couple of seconds, sometimes maybe 30 seconds to a minute. Pressing play and FF again repeats the random behaivor. Doesn't happen with FF2. I haven't sat down and figured out 30 second skip yet. If I could replace FF1 with 30 second skip that would be a decent work around but I'm afraid if I do that there won't be any way to access FF2 and faster?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alden_Sloe* /forum/post/11354984
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I haven't sat down and figured out 30 second skip yet. If I could replace FF1 with 30 second skip that would be a decent work around but I'm afraid if I do that there won't be any way to access FF2 and faster?



What's to figure out?
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip 


It should be independent of the FF2 (so don't use the same button for it).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alden_Sloe* /forum/post/11354984
> 
> 
> I haven't sat down and figured out 30 second skip yet. If I could replace FF1 with 30 second skip that would be a decent work around but I'm afraid if I do that there won't be any way to access FF2 and faster?



You really should do that. I find the 30 skip combined with the IN-RP to be very functional. 'Course I have a Universal remote that in addition to the left/right arrows has FF and FRW buttons. I programmed the left/right buttons for FF/RW and the buttons FF and RW for 30skip and IN-RP respectively.


----------



## wareagle

Does anyone in Bellevue have the new guide? Not that I'm eager to cope with new problems, but I would like to get it over with before something important (like recording 5AM F-1 race coverage on Speed) gets messed up in the transition.


----------



## rader023

Renton highlands does, Bothell does not. Comcast tech's didn't know when I was getting it.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperRob* /forum/post/11354800
> 
> 
> I've been having the same problem, once every couple of days or so. What sucks is that since the only remedy is to power-cycle, you lose your guide.



That would be even *more* irritating. I guess I should count myself fortunate that a soft power cycle gets the audio restarted for us, meaning that we don't lose the guide (but we _still_ lose the current recording session).


Another thing that tweaks me, though, is that when I'm watching a show and try to start recording another show already in progress, the DVR won't do it transparently like it did with the MS software. Now, it completely aborts what I'm watching to switch the channel to the other program I'm hoping to record for *later viewing* (helloooo!).


Should we be compiling a list of these issues? Some of them *have* to qualify as "bugs".


BTW, is anyone at Comcast even aware of this thread???


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/11353888
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I've been soft power cycling the box to restore. I haven't to tried the exit/reengage onDemand page fix.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/11351502
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm the only one having trouble with OnDemand shows where once I pause/ff/rew I lose the sound and it doesn't come back until I stop the show, go back to OnDemand page, and click the show again. Quite annoying and if continues I probably should call Comcast.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



I emailed Comcast support about this loss of audio after FF/RW of OnDemand shows.... got the boilerplate reply of "check that all your connections are tight etc". Wow. BTW, I've got the DCT6200 box.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/11360904
> 
> 
> I emailed Comcast support about this loss of audio after FF/RW of OnDemand shows.... got the boilerplate reply of "check that all your connections are tight etc". Wow. BTW, I've got the DCT6200 box.



Yeah the process of FF/RW with the new guide might wiggle your connections loose!


----------



## opus312

I've got the 30 second skip programmed, use it all the time. Is it possible to program skips of other time periods, like maybe 10-15 minutes?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11361276
> 
> 
> I've got the 30 second skip programmed, use it all the time. Is it possible to program skips of other time periods, like maybe 10-15 minutes?



No and yes. Thanks though you gave me an idea. If you have a programmable remote with macros simply put in the number of 30 second skips you want in a macro. Also, does the skip button queue like the other buttons? So 2 minutes would be 4 button presses.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11356731
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Bellevue have the new guide?



Still on MS here at I-405 and SR-520...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11361419
> 
> 
> No and yes. Thanks though you gave me an idea. If you have a programmable remote with macros simply put in the number of 30 second skips you want in a macro. Also, does the skip button queue like the other buttons? So 2 minutes would be 4 button presses.



This is what I used to do with my Tivo for 2 minute and 3 minute skips.


----------



## Pjtan

Hi all,


Picked up a new DCH 3200 box today, since I don't want dvr and needed an hdmi box. They just came in to the Aurora store. Same box size but with the new silver finish and light blue instead of yellow leds.


It also has the two 1394 jacks on the back, along with the hdmi.


If you're in the market, they are available now.


Paul


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11356731
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Bellevue have the new guide?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11362361
> 
> 
> Still on MS here at I-405 and SR-520...



So much for that. We were updated sometime this morning to the new guide.










As expected, it has pre-loaded a number of scheduled recordings for this week, but since they all say "To Be Announced" I cannot cancel them yet.










I am hoping the full guide data hasn't loaded yet, since it is missing a ton of shows (including Formula One).


After 10 minutes of this crap, I'm ready to order the new Tivo Series 3 "lite".


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11361419
> 
> 
> No and yes. Thanks though you gave me an idea. If you have a programmable remote with macros simply put in the number of 30 second skips you want in a macro. Also, does the skip button queue like the other buttons? So 2 minutes would be 4 button presses.



Thanks. Unfortunately, that would likely be a pretty tedious way to get quickly to the end of a 2-hour movie. Was just wondering if we could somehow duplicate Tivo's 15 minute skip...


----------



## wareagle

New guide arrived in Bellevue this morning for both 3416 and 700. So far nothing disastrous, just different.


----------



## rader023

bothell got it too. Comcast pushing the iguide to the eastside!


----------



## tluxon

Anybody ask if they could get the MS software (12.31, not 12.35) back?


----------



## anilr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11367177
> 
> 
> I am hoping the full guide data hasn't loaded yet, since it is missing a ton of shows (including Formula One).



The new guide does not want to do series recording for sports shows (and does not honor previous series recordings done with the MS guide) so you will have to manually record each instance of Formula One that you want.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anilr* /forum/post/11372328
> 
> 
> The new guide does not want to do series recording for sports shows (and does not honor previous series recordings done with the MS guide) so you will have to manually record each instance of Formula One that you want.



Great. Time to stop by Circuit City on the way home and get a TiVo HD.


Fortunately, the Everett Comcast store is across the street from work, so I can grab some CableCards.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anilr* /forum/post/11372328
> 
> 
> The new guide does not want to do series recording for sports shows (and does not honor previous series recordings done with the MS guide) so you will have to manually record each instance of Formula One that you want.



Mine had no problem carrying over the Formula One series I had set up before. It has practice, qualifying, and race scheduled for Turkey this weekend.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/11371683
> 
> 
> Anybody ask if they could get the MS software (12.31, not 12.35) back?



That just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Dave928

exactly. why would they want you to go backwards?


----------



## ABHD

Does anyone have any news about when Seattle Comcast will finally be catching us up with the rest of the country on HD content?


I was just reading the other Comcast forums and it seems a lot of places have had NGHD and A&E for some time now, and many have also picked up Food, HGTV and NFL-HD over the summer.


So where's our new HD additions, or are they just too busy improving our guide software to get around to it this year? Maybe I just don't understand the technical aspects of what it takes to add an HD channel into the line up, but they seem to be adding them just fine in other areas. Hmmm...


Also, while browsing thru the forums I also came across this quote from Comcast again... "We’re planning to offer 32-35 HD channels (including broadcast) by the third quarter of 2007"

It's now August 2007, mid 4th quarter... I don't get it. Anybody have any insight into all this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11376007
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's now August 2007, mid 4th quarter... I don't get it. Anybody have any insight into all this?



No, but it's actually mid 3rd quarter.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11373134
> 
> 
> Mine had no problem carrying over the Formula One series I had set up before. It has practice, qualifying, and race scheduled for Turkey this weekend.



Yeah, once the guide fully populated, all my missing stuff came back.


Still, I am pretty sure I'll be a Tivo HD owner by the weekend... The MS Guide was far better then this in terms of layout and functionality.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11376253
> 
> 
> No, but it's actually mid 3rd quarter.



woops that's fiscal 4th sorry, ok mid 3rd quarter.... I mean... so, time to start adding those HD channels by now!!


----------



## PlasticoGrande

I'm using the Motorola DCT-6412 DVR. Since the new guide, my FF1 and Rewind both stop after a few seconds on both live TV and shows I've recorded. The screen becomes a mess of blurred pixels and freezes. Pushing FF or rewind a 2nd time gets it moving but I usually overshoot where I'm trying to get to in the show. I haven't seen much about this issue since the Iguide has been implemented. Is anyone else experiencing this issue or know what the fix is?


----------



## donstim

I am experiencing the same problem and have seen other messages about it on the Comcast forum. The short term fix is not to use FF1 and Rew1! Then keep your fingers crossed that Comcast can actually fix this buggy and ugly software.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasticoGrande* /forum/post/11379135
> 
> 
> I'm using the Motorola DCT-6412 DVR. Since the new guide, my FF1 and Rewind both stop after a few seconds on both live TV and shows I've recorded. The screen becomes a mess of blurred pixels and freezes. Pushing FF or rewind a 2nd time gets it moving but I usually overshoot where I'm trying to get to in the show. I haven't seen much about this issue since the Iguide has been implemented. Is anyone else experiencing this issue or know what the fix is?


----------



## newlinux

Well, other than swapping tuners and 30 second skip, one more nice feature of the iGuide is that when watching on demand shows I can actually see where I am in the program. This used to annoy me with the MS guide. Now if I could only see the seconds, select which channels to display in the guide, have less key presses to get to the menus I want, improve the search interface, change the graphics to not looks so 1987...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11376007
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any news about when Seattle Comcast will finally be catching us up with the rest of the country on HD content?
> 
> 
> I was just reading the other Comcast forums and it seems a lot of places have had NGHD and A&E for some time now, and many have also picked up Food, HGTV and NFL-HD over the summer.
> 
> 
> So where's our new HD additions, or are they just too busy improving our guide software to get around to it this year? Maybe I just don't understand the technical aspects of what it takes to add an HD channel into the line up, but they seem to be adding them just fine in other areas. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Also, while browsing thru the forums I also came across this quote from Comcast again... "We're planning to offer 32-35 HD channels (including broadcast) by the third quarter of 2007"
> 
> It's now August 2007, mid 4th quarter... I don't get it. Anybody have any insight into all this?



Last I heard NGHD was "coming soon." That was several months ago.


----------



## Thaloneus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11372514
> 
> 
> Fortunately, the Everett Comcast store is across the street from work, so I can grab some CableCards.



Where is the Everett store? Everett customers have been sent to Seattle for several years since they closed the Marysville center.


----------



## Nausicaa

My mistake. What I thought was the store was their service truck dispatch center. However, they appear to have a location on 128th in the Lynwood area per Google maps.


----------



## EZ Rider

So I get home from work and turn on the TV to watch some recordings from last night, and what do I find? Nothing. As in, no recordings, no series recordings, no scheduled recordings, nothing. Comcast could only offer an apology and a hardware swap.


I am now looking at the HD Tivo...


----------



## rverginia

Got it at 2:00AM Wednesday morning. Box shut off for about 1/2 hour and came back on with the new iguide.


What a piece of crap! The buttons are slow, the graphics are horrible, the menus are cumbersome, the pop up is annoying, and don't even get me started on "Favorites".

I am a channel surfer. My up/down buttons don't do what I want and the favorites button only goes one way.


Does Comcast believe in market research? Apparently NO - because they don't have to. I am seriously looking for something better.


Can anyone describe the user interfaces of Comcast VS Dish Network, Direct TV, Tivo, and the new thing coming along from Verizon?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11391352
> 
> 
> So I get home from work and turn on the TV to watch some recordings from last night, and what do I find? Nothing. As in, no recordings, no series recordings, no scheduled recordings, nothing.



Some updates seem to go well and some are nightmares. Mine was perfect other then I can't create a Series recording for Formula One, even though all my scheduled recordings carried over *and* it shows the "series" icon (the multiple red circles) so maybe it is still set as a series.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rverginia* /forum/post/11391458
> 
> 
> Does Comcast believe in market research? Apparently NO - because they don't have to.



We need to remember that the MS Guide was the *new* guide they were planning to roll out to the rest of the nation. So we've been *downgraded* to what the other poor SOBs have had to suffer with.


I can only hope Comcast has decided the Tivo-based guide is close enough to nationwide roll-out that it wasn't worth continuing to develop the MS guide so they cut off development and rolled us to the "standard" guide because their would be no new updates.


Still, I probably won't wait and will just ante up the cash for TiVo HD. I can always use it with the Tivo Comcast system at worse.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11391649
> 
> 
> Some updates seem to go well and some are nightmares. Mine was perfect other then I can't create a Series recording for Formula One, even though all my scheduled recordings carried over *and* it shows the "series" icon (the multiple red circles) so maybe it is still set as a series.



I've had the new guide for about a week and a half. This was totally out of the blue.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11391663
> 
> 
> I've had the new guide for about a week and a half. This was totally out of the blue.



Great...


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11391669
> 
> 
> Great...


----------



## Todd Nicholson




rverginia said:


> My up/down buttons don't do what I want and the favorites button only goes one way.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I set up a Favorites list, press Guide, then Favorites and your Favorites list comes up and you can scroll page up and page down and scroll single-entry up and down, just like the guide.
> 
> 
> I've found my box to react much more quickly than the MS guide, not to mention no FF/RW lag problems and no reboots. I feel there are also a number of other improvements as well. Other than some issues with canceling some episodes of series recordings, I'm not finding much to complain about.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11391649
> 
> 
> Some updates seem to go well and some are nightmares. Mine was perfect other then I can't create a Series recording for Formula One, even though all my scheduled recordings carried over *and* it shows the "series" icon (the multiple red circles) so maybe it is still set as a series.



My Formula One was set up as a single series for all practices, qualifying, and races. Since all of them show up as scheduled, it appears that the series recording carried over. I don't know how you would know that you could not create a series recording unless you cancelled the series you have (which I wouldn't advise).


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11393184
> 
> 
> My Formula One was set up as a single series for all practices, qualifying, and races. Since all of them show up as scheduled, it appears that the series recording carried over. I don't know how you would know that you could not create a series recording unless you cancelled the series you have (which I wouldn't advise).



When I initially got the update, there were a couple series I had to remove and recreate. The old ones were recording something besides what it said it was recording, so I deleted and recreated and it was fine.


Now I'm recreating all the series I had (that I can remember)... still steaming about that...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/11392094
> 
> 
> I've found my box to react much more quickly than the MS guide, not to mention no FF/RW lag problems and no reboots. I feel there are also a number of other improvements as well. Other than some issues with canceling some episodes of series recordings, I'm not finding much to complain about.



Same here. Love the 30 sec skip and the generally instantaneous reaction time from the remote. Although sometimes the Last button doesn't work as it should, skips a couple steps so you hafta go thru stuff all over again, which is a pain...


----------



## macaw

Got my "upgrade."


Is there such thing as a cable-card add-on for a TV that does not have one or do I have to invest in a whole Tivo box to move off of the Motorola stuff?


----------



## travis.js

Hey all I just got done chatting with comcast about some issues. I asked the question Is there any new HD channels scheduled to be rolled out? This was the response... Yes, but we do not have a list at this time. We plan to add up to 200 channels by the end of the year.

Hopefully that is true! AWESOME!


----------



## drew00001

Comcast considers VOD to be channels, which is totally misleading. Other areas have gotten a few channels this year, and I would not expect more that a few "real" channels in 2007.


----------



## rickeame

I am using EyeTV and would love a mapping of what each darn SOP:Service XXX maps to in real life. This one by one thing is for the birds.


Anyone have this mapping they can share?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/11400702
> 
> 
> Hey all I just got done chatting with comcast about some issues. I asked the question Is there any new HD channels scheduled to be rolled out? This was the response... Yes, but we do not have a list at this time. We plan to add up to 200 channels by the end of the year.
> 
> Hopefully that is true! AWESOME!



LOL, 200 channels of what?

When I first decided to get an HDTV, I called Comcast to ask about their HD service, etc... they told me they were going to add 20 new HD channels by the end of 2006... I was thinking awesome, time to definately get an HDTV! We ended up getting 3 new ones at the end of that year, UHD, MHD, and Golf/Versus.


When I called to request more HD last summer, they told me if I stick with Comcast I wont be dissapointed cause by Oct 31st 2006 they were going to add a lot more HD including FearnetHD! Hmmm, I guess they were talking about on demand cause I never saw an HD channel in the line up called that.


Overall, I'm very happy with the quality of Comcast HD, I'm just frustrated by how slow they upgrade HD here compaired to other parts of the country. I'd be happy if Comcast would give us a channel lineup like they currently have in Boston, Detroit, Atlanta, etc... by the end of the year, but at the rate Comcast upgrades the Seattle area, I'm really not counting on it.


----------



## wareagle

As of this afternoon my Formula One series recordings are no longer set. I find that I can't set them now, so I had to go in and tell the DVR to record individual events separately. The series recording worked for the practice this morning, but then the others disappeared from the schedule today.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11414372
> 
> 
> As of this afternoon my Formula One series recordings are no longer set. I find that I can't set them now, so I had to go in and tell the DVR to record individual events separately. The series recording worked for the practice this morning, but then the others disappeared from the schedule today.



Mine are still present and accounted for...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11414602
> 
> 
> Mine are still present and accounted for...



Be careful. I wouldn't rely on the F-1 series recording now.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11415400
> 
> 
> Be careful. I wouldn't rely on the F-1 series recording now.



Well I am often up at 4am - even on weekends (







) - so if it doesn't record it, I'll hopefully be around to watch it live.


----------



## doug357

My settings are still there, but all the my programs set to record this week stopped doing so as of last Sunday. Started doing individual recordings instead of relying on the series recordings, then that stopped as well. Called Comcast--turns out my DVR had to be "reset". I'm waiting for it to come back on line now. Alledgedly it's supposed to be "fixed" now. Wonderful. How often is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Nausicaa

Well F1 recorded as scheduled, so that was good.


I do note that the DVR continues to record episodes of one series that I have deleted (the episodes, not the series) and if I have two shows on at the same time and I want to delete both, deleting one automatically restores the other and vice-versa...


I need to stop by BestBuy to get a toner cartridge for my laser printer, and I strongly expect I'll be bringing home a TivoHD with it...


----------



## Todd Nicholson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11418227
> 
> 
> and if I have two shows on at the same time and I want to delete both, deleting one automatically restores the other and vice-versa...



I notice this behaviour, too, although so far it's recorded every instance of a series I've wanted it to, and it's not recorded anything unusual or that I previously cancelled.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/11418348
> 
> 
> I notice this behaviour, too, although so far it's recorded every instance of a series I've wanted it to, and it's not recorded anything unusual or that I previously cancelled.



Aye, it's just a nuisance more then anything, but when something does not operate according to how it should, I tend to get worried that what is now a nuisance will later turn into a "pain point".


----------



## Dognit

Comcast not carrying the UFC in HD is absolutely unacceptable!







Instead of paying $40 for the SD broadcast I will simply do what I'v done in the past.... wait'til Monday and get a free copy of the event from my friend (who will also not be paying pay for it) that was downloaded.







Both of us would be more than happy to shell out $50 to watch it in HD.


Has Comcast released an statement as to why they don't (I can think of only one time they did) carry the UFC in HD?


----------



## Nausicaa

Just completed setting-up my Tivo HD and am now recording HD goodness on two channels at once.










Comcast Redmond now has multistream cable cards (they gave me two, actually) so you only need one of them to enable both channels (so I'll be taking one back). Too about three minutes to activate over the phone with the excellent Comcast agent.


Unit plus service works out to $16 a month over three years. Since I save $10 buy sending back my 6412, for $6 more it is so worth it. Even when Comcast eventually gets around to launching their TiVo service in my area (which may be three years considering how late they are with the pilot), it's worth the money now to enjoy television again.


I have missed you dearly, Tivo. It is great to have you back.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11418227
> 
> 
> Well F1 recorded as scheduled, so that was good.
> 
> 
> I do note that the DVR continues to record episodes of one series that I have deleted (the episodes, not the series) and if I have two shows on at the same time and I want to delete both, deleting one automatically restores the other and vice-versa...
> 
> 
> I need to stop by BestBuy to get a toner cartridge for my laser printer, and I strongly expect I'll be bringing home a TivoHD with it...



Whack-a-mole is the iGuide name for that bug:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...a_whack-a-mole 


I've also noticed that duplicate series episodes that I have cancelled seem to reenable themselves sporadically.


At the price of toner cartridges, they should throw in the TiVoHD free.


I do like the 30-second skip!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11420638
> 
> 
> Whack-a-mole is the iGuide name for that bug:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...a_whack-a-mole



Thanks. It's academic now, but I appreciate you looking it up for me.



> Quote:
> I've also noticed that duplicate series episodes that I have cancelled seem to re-enable themselves sporadically.



Yup. Like I said, a nuisance now, but I feared it might foreshadow something more serious...



> Quote:
> At the price of toner cartridges, they should throw in the TiVoHD free.



It was not too much more them mail-order, surprisingly, and once you add in shipping...











> Quote:
> I do like the 30-second skip!



Yes, it was nice since the current guide no longer "back-tracks" like the MSE guide, but of course I have the functionality again with my Tivo.


----------



## sirfergy

Do they charge you an extra outlet fee for the m-stream card?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/11421168
> 
> 
> Do they charge you an extra outlet fee for the m-stream card?



I do not believe so. That is one of the benefits of Comcast in Western WA. They did not note any additional charges for my two cards and other folks on Comcast in Western WA have said they get the cards for free, as well.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11420624
> 
> 
> Just completed setting-up my Tivo HD and am now recording HD goodness on two channels at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast Redmond now has multistream cable cards (they gave me two, actually) so you only need one of them to enable both channels (so I'll be taking one back). Too about three minutes to activate over the phone with the excellent Comcast agent.
> 
> 
> Unit plus service works out to $16 a month over three years. Since I save $10 buy sending back my 6412, for $6 more it is so worth it. Even when Comcast eventually gets around to launching their TiVo service in my area (which may be three years considering how late they are with the pilot), it's worth the money now to enjoy television again.
> 
> 
> I have missed you dearly, Tivo. It is great to have you back.



This is what I'm considering doing. My DVR rental is 11.99 and I'm thinking about dropping the digital basic, another 15.99. Instead of that $28/month, this $16/month (Tivo HD + 3 years service over 3 years) would make me feel ok about an otherwise slightly painful one time sum.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11422803
> 
> 
> This is what I'm considering doing. My DVR rental is 11.99 and I'm thinking about dropping the digital basic, another 15.99. Instead of that $28/month, this $16/month (Tivo HD + 3 years service over 3 years) would make me feel ok about an otherwise slightly painful one time sum.



I have a TivoS3 and dropped digital basic about a month ago. Comcast told me they could not rent me the cablecards w/out at least one digital package. This seems like BS since Tivo requires cablecards to get guide info for local HD channels. I also use the cablecards to order pay per view (by phone).


I subscribed to the HBO package to keep digital package, but would like to cancel it when 6 months for $7.99 is over. Hopefully, I just spoke with a bad CSR.


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11423249
> 
> 
> I have a TivoS3 and dropped digital basic about a month ago. Comcast told me they could not rent me the cablecards w/out at least one digital package. This seems like BS since Tivo requires cablecards to get guide info for local HD channels. I also use the cablecards to order pay per view (by phone).
> 
> 
> I subscribed to the HBO package to keep digital package, but would like to cancel it when 6 months for $7.99 is over. Hopefully, I just spoke with a bad CSR.



Wait, can you do that? Can you watch and record PPV on the Tivo HD by calling in the purchase? That's really the only thing keeping me from getting a Tivo HD at this point. Constant issues with this 3416 (can't access my DVR recordings right now) are really ticking me off.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperRob* /forum/post/11434998
> 
> 
> Can you watch and record PPV on the Tivo HD by calling in the purchase?



I have never had any problems watching and recording PPV. Comcast allows you to order such by phone. When the Cnet review came up on the TiVoHD, they got it wrong (like many do) and claimed PPV was not available. My comments got cnet to call Tivo and verify that PPV is available on the Tivo S3 and HD models. Of course, TiVo and Cnet claim you cannot "record" PPV (i.e., you have to watch live). I think they are both incorrect. I have only ordered 4 PPV movies over the last year, but have been able to record each one.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11423249
> 
> 
> I have a TivoS3 and dropped digital basic about a month ago. Comcast told me they could not rent me the cablecards w/out at least one digital package. This seems like BS since Tivo requires cablecards to get guide info for local HD channels. I also use the cablecards to order pay per view (by phone).
> 
> 
> I subscribed to the HBO package to keep digital package, but would like to cancel it when 6 months for $7.99 is over. Hopefully, I just spoke with a bad CSR.



Ahh... interesting. Actually, that seems right. I used to have a CableCard set and I think I remember them saying I had to have a digital package to get the card.


At any rate, all I really care about is local HD channels, do you know if the Tivo HD would allow me to record to local HD channels coming in over cable, ie. QAM?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11435911
> 
> 
> At any rate, all I really care about is local HD channels, do you know if the Tivo HD would allow me to record to local HD channels coming in over cable, ie. QAM?



Depends if the local HD Channels are QAM or not . . . I believe they are. If so, TiVo will only let you manually record such, as their guide information will not automatically download QAM channels without a cablecard.


When the Tivo S3 was originally released, this was one of the biggest gripes. Many people requested that the S3 add "channel mapping" to overcome this problem, as all local HD channels are in the clear. TiVo never added this feature, so most people succumed and ordered cable cards. This is exactly what I did.


I am always looking for specials to keep the cheapest digital package per Comcast's requirements (which seem to conflict with FCC goals). Actually, the Encore package was only $3.99 per month. I found I never watched any of those channels, so I stepped up to HBO when they offered $7.99 per month.


----------



## 0garryj0




> Quote:
> At any rate, all I really care about is local HD channels, do you know if the Tivo HD would allow me to record to local HD channels coming in over cable, ie. QAM?



Yes, it will, but you must set them up as manual recordings by time and channel, because without the cablecards, the QAM channels will not be properly mapped to the guide channels (i.e. PBSHD is tuned 92-5 QAM, but it's channel 108 in the guide). None of the HD series TiVos at this time allow you to manually configure QAM->guide channel mapping.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11437177
> 
> 
> Depends if the local HD Channels are QAM or not . . . I believe they are. If so, TiVo will only let you manually record such, as their guide information will not automatically download QAM channels without a cablecard.
> 
> 
> When the Tivo S3 was originally released, this was one of the biggest gripes. Many people requested that the S3 add "channel mapping" to overcome this problem, as all local HD channels are in the clear. TiVo never added this feature, so most people succumed and ordered cable cards. This is exactly what I did.
> 
> 
> I am always looking for specials to keep the cheapest digital package per Comcast's requirements (which seem to conflict with FCC goals). Actually, the Encore package was only $3.99 per month. I found I never watched any of those channels, so I stepped up to HBO when they offered $7.99 per month.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0garryj0* /forum/post/11437238
> 
> 
> Yes, it will, but you must set them up as manual recordings by time and channel, because without the cablecards, the QAM channels will not be properly mapped to the guide channels (i.e. PBSHD is tuned 92-5 QAM, but it's channel 108 in the guide). None of the HD series TiVos at this time allow you to manually configure QAM->guide channel mapping.



Great, thanks for the info. The other option I'm considering is getting a tuner card or two for my Vista Media Center and using my Xbox 360 as extender. Similar issues there though with guide info I think.


Ugh.







Guess I could also just keep on keepin' on with my Motorola box and hope it doesn't just delete everything again...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11437448
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for the info. The other option I'm considering is getting a tuner card or two for my Vista Media Center and using my Xbox 360 as extender. Similar issues there though with guide info I think.
> 
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I could also just keep on keepin' on with my Motorola box and hope it doesn't just delete everything again...



I'm pretty sure you can map the channels in Vista MCE if you use the HDHomeRun (you can at least map them to their OTA equivalents that they get from the PSIP). If you are not interested in the HDHomerun there are definitely other windows software out there where you can use other tuners (such as MediaPortal, SageTV, etc.).


Should you dare to venture into Linux land, MythTV can do it with many different cards, and that's what I use -- although in a week good guide data for MythTV will no longer be free )-:


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11437988
> 
> 
> Should you dare to venture into Linux land, MythTV can do it with many different cards, and that's what I use -- although in a week good guide data for MythTV will no longer be free )-:



However, it will be available for a nominal fee from SchedulesDirect, a non profit org. Starts out kinda high as they do have startup costs but their stated goal is to get enough subscribers so that you only pay $20/year for guide data. And there is a rather large list of supported programs even if you don't go the Linux route. So sign up and help get the costs down!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11438308
> 
> 
> However, it will be available for a nominal fee from SchedulesDirect, a non profit org. Starts out kinda high as they do have startup costs but their stated goal is to get enough subscribers so that you only pay $20/year for guide data. And there is a rather large list of supported programs even if you don't go the Linux route. So sign up and help get the costs down!



Yep. I'll be upgrading my MythTV and switching over to schedulesdirect this weekend. I think the fee is worth it, especially consider how much I use and do with MythTV around my house...


----------



## djmattyb

(for those of you who don't check your cable box messages) I got a message on my cable box about a new Comcast Cable Store opening in Lynnwood.


Lynnwood Comcast Store

15815 25th Ave W

Lynnwood, WA 98087


It's opening on Tuesday September 4th.


----------



## Nausicaa

Question for those who have gone to the Tivo S3 or Tivo HD:


I am unable to tune 9 Digital Classic and 16 Digital Plus channels on my Tivo HD. I have tried two Multistream Cable Cards and both show the same issue. I can tune in the channel, but I get a gray screen. Each channel signal strength is 100% and my SNR is 36-37db.


Some blocks of channels don't work (183-204 and 272-276) where others are just one channel in the mix (126 doesn't tune but 125 and 127 do). My 6412, off the same splitter, gets all the missing channels fine.


I have spoken with Comcast (who were very good) and they're sending a tech out on Wednesday to take a peek, but I was wondering if anyone with an HD Tivo (or even an ATSC HDTV with Cable Cards) has encountered something similar.


----------



## Reference

I have and it's just fairly well-known flakiness with the Cable Cards. I, so far, have gone through two that flat out didn't work at all (the TiVoHD wouldn't even recognize them) and I have one now that I need to exchange because it's having an issue similar to what you're describing. Having the tech come out is a great idea because he'll have an array of Cable Cards that he can swap out for you until you get one that behaves properly.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11441826
> 
> 
> Question for those who have gone to the Tivo S3 or Tivo HD:
> 
> 
> I am unable to tune 9 Digital Classic and 16 Digital Plus channels on my Tivo HD. I have tried two Multistream Cable Cards and both show the same issue. I can tune in the channel, but I get a gray screen. Each channel signal strength is 100% and my SNR is 36-37db.
> 
> 
> Some blocks of channels don't work (183-204 and 272-276) where others are just one channel in the mix (126 doesn't tune but 125 and 127 do). My 6412, off the same splitter, gets all the missing channels fine.
> 
> 
> I have spoken with Comcast (who were very good) and they're sending a tech out on Wednesday to take a peek, but I was wondering if anyone with an HD Tivo (or even an ATSC HDTV with Cable Cards) has encountered something similar.



I have an S3, would like to help, but have never had any similar problems. I expect you are having problems due to the cablecards or splitters. I have no splitters in my system and got lucky with my first set of cablecards. Hopefully, you get a good tech. In any case, there is plenty advice on this thread to help with general system troubleshooting problems that may do the trick.


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11437988
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can map the channels in Vista MCE if you use the HDHomeRun (you can at least map them to their OTA equivalents that they get from the PSIP). If you are not interested in the HDHomerun there are definitely other windows software out there where you can use other tuners (such as MediaPortal, SageTV, etc.).
> 
> 
> Should you dare to venture into Linux land, MythTV can do it with many different cards, and that's what I use -- although in a week good guide data for MythTV will no longer be free )-:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11438308
> 
> 
> However, it will be available for a nominal fee from SchedulesDirect, a non profit org. Starts out kinda high as they do have startup costs but their stated goal is to get enough subscribers so that you only pay $20/year for guide data. And there is a rather large list of supported programs even if you don't go the Linux route. So sign up and help get the costs down!



Thanks guys. Since I already have all the hardware besides a tuner, it just makes sense to use MCE, however, I do like MythTV as a product. HDHomerun is potentially an option, and I may end up going that way.


----------



## Master843

I just got a new looking HD cable box from Comcast Tacoma yesterday (Motorola DCH 3200). In any case, it takes about 2-3 seconds from when I hit a button to control the menu before it actually does anything. Is there a way to fix that because it gets highly annoying very fast.


----------



## Go Hard

On Sunday, I was watching a live show delayed and I hit the 30 sec skip. Nothing happened. I mashed it again, zero, I hit FF, still watching at regular speed, FF again, nothing, swear a little, still at regular speed. About 60 seconds later, blam they all cycled through.


Last night I hit guide, found a show to watch, hit ok, the channel number displayed on the box and the screen went black. I waited, not so patiently, and after about 20-30 seconds the box reset.


I feel like I have the old MS software. Anyone else have this happen?


BTW, I have a 3416 (± 40% full), harmony remote and panny plasma


----------



## poppa

Yeah, I have seen the keys stack up like the old software. Not as often, but this must be a firmware problem.


Haven't had a reset problem.


I have an original 64xx box, from when they were first released. (Has a DVI output, not HDMI.)


----------



## Adam_G

To the best of my knowledge mine hasn't reset, but I am having the IR commands stack up issue.


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/11451899
> 
> 
> ...blam they all cycled through.
> 
> 
> Last night I hit guide, found a show to watch, hit ok, the channel number displayed on the box and the screen went black. I waited, not so patiently, and after about 20-30 seconds the box reset.
> 
> 
> I feel like I have the old MS software. Anyone else have this happen?



i never had that happen with the MS guide, it always worked (seems funny saying that about an MS product).


happens all the time with the new guide...


----------



## saldog78

Hi,


This isn't the ideal place to post this question, but i can't find any thread or forum more applicable, so here it goes. I'm moving to Renton this week from AZ, and need to decide between a Qwest bundle with DirecTV and a Comcast bundle. I WON'T be getting HD service to begin with (no HDTV yet), but will upgrade in 6 months to a year. I just wanted to know people's opinions from the area if DirecTV is decent, or if i should just go with Comcast?


Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Weil

Renton reception. You would have to know if DirecTV offers satellite transmission of local channels or an external antenna as HD line of sight is variable due to hills in the area. sam


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saldog78* /forum/post/11458156
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> This isn't the ideal place to post this question, but i can't find any thread or forum more applicable, so here it goes. I'm moving to Renton this week from AZ, and need to decide between a Qwest bundle with DirecTV and a Comcast bundle. I WON'T be getting HD service to begin with (no HDTV yet), but will upgrade in 6 months to a year. I just wanted to know people's opinions from the area if DirecTV is decent, or if i should just go with Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!



As you probably alreay know, QWEST can only offer DSL for cable service. I've had DSL, my sistest has had DSL, IMO DSL sucks. It's really slow compared to cable. For that reason alone I would go with Comcast. That said, Comcats tuner boxes suck but are functional. If you're not going HD, perhaps you can stick with basic cable and use your TV's analog tuners. If this works for you, going Comcast is a no brainer.


----------



## artseattle

I'm still adjusting to the new software. I've noticed an added glitch with the FAV button and wondered if others have noticed it. Since you can't eliminate channels anymore I've set up a FAV list of 104, 173, 549, 660. This is a list of the first channel in a series of HD programming. I can use the FAV button and then Channel UP to scroll through the HD channels only. However,


1) The FAV button only works if the scroll bar is visible. I have to press info and then FAV to get the button to work. This was not the case with the MS software. Has anyone figured out a better workaround for skipping unwatchable channels?


Thanks



PS: I actually like the fact that the FF doesn't roll back. It's much better for sports and I can use the "Go Back" button if I want to jump back a few seconds.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I have my favorites list setup and to access it simply press Guide, then FAV. That will change to your Favorites list, then you can scroll through it just the like standard guide. Only annoying thing to me is that it always defaults to the first channel instead of the channel you're tuned to.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/11461403
> 
> 
> I actually like the fact that the FF doesn't roll back. It's much better for sports and I can use the "Go Back" button if I want to jump back a few seconds.




Same here, always hated the rollback "feature"


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/11461403
> 
> 
> I'm still adjusting to the new software. I've noticed an added glitch with the FAV button and wondered if others have noticed it. Since you can't eliminate channels anymore I've set up a FAV list of 104, 173, 549, 660. This is a list of the first channel in a series of HD programming. I can use the FAV button and then Channel UP to scroll through the HD channels only. However,
> 
> 
> 1) The FAV button only works if the scroll bar is visible. I have to press info and then FAV to get the button to work. This was not the case with the MS software. Has anyone figured out a better workaround for skipping unwatchable channels?



I use the FAV button a little differently, and fortunately it works the same for both the old & new guides. I just hit FAV repeatedly to cycle thru my chosen stations to see what's on them. I never really used the Favorites as a multi-line guide.


----------



## saldog78

Thanks for the responses. Went with Comcast. However, it's now their policy to not let you get a DVR unless you get the really expensive cable + a premium channel package like HBO. That would've added like $40 a month to the bill, so we just declined the DVR.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well my Tivo HD gets all the channels now, after the service call, though how we did it I do not know. I've got a Multistream card in Slot 1 and a Singlestream Card in Slot 2. I expect the Slot 2 card is superfluous (my Tivo told me it would just ignore it), but hey, if that is what it takes to get all my channels, I'll deal with it. They're free, anyway.


----------



## Reference

They're free? I thought there was a $5 monthly fee or something similar.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/11463140
> 
> 
> I use the FAV button a little differently, and fortunately it works the same for both the old & new guides. I just hit FAV repeatedly to cycle thru my chosen stations to see what's on them. I never really used the Favorites as a multi-line guide.




Well I use the FAV button for killing flies. How? You hold down the FAV button and then smash a fly with the end of the remote. That's about the best use of it for me. May need a new remote soon...


----------



## mbschneider

I just picked up a Comcast HD DVR today (Motorola DCT3416 I) and this thing is annoyingly loud. There is a high pitched sound I can hear across the room (even when in standby or when on and not recording).


Have others experienced this? I think I'm going to exchange this one out and see if I can get one that is quieter. Are there quite HD DVR's from Comcast out there? I can see through the top of the box and it has the 160GB Seagate hard drive in it but this sound isn't a normal hard drive sound. More of just a high pitched sound coming from the power supply or something.


Thanks.


----------



## travis.js

Anyone else having problems recording series still? I can create series for regular TV program but if it is a sports item or movie say like on spike or something... no go. I have tried calling comcast about it and they say you need to hit the info button. Which of course gives you the option to record an event, but the series option doesn't show up.


----------



## travis.js

So I just got done chatting with Comcast and this is what they told me about series problems.
*Well, I have good news and bad news. The good news is I think I know what the priobem is. The bad news is that at present there is no fix for it. My supervisor informs me that when the new IGuide came out the designations of some programming changes so that some programs aren't recognized as a series anymore. For example I'm told that an auto repair or customization show on Speed which was once classified as a series might now be recognized as a do it yourself special. At this time there's no way around it. We can just hope that they here enough feedback and adjust the designations to accommodate this problem.*


Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## EZ Rider

I've not run across a series that I couldn't record as a series yet, but will give them "feedback" when I do.


----------



## wareagle

Since there's no apparent value in having something designated as a "special" it would seem to me that everything with the same name should be considered a series. With the previous guide, I could record all F-1 practice, qualifying, and race programs as a single series, since they all bore the name "Formula One Racing", and have them all padded in case they ran overtime. Now I have to set each one as it appears in the listings and then add the padding.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11473612
> 
> 
> I've not run across a series that I couldn't record as a series yet, but will give them "feedback" when I do.



The reply I got from Comcast is that they hope I'll get used to the new guide.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/11465386
> 
> 
> They're free? I thought there was a $5 monthly fee or something similar.



Last I heard Comcast in Western WA still gives them out for free. I have read that other Comcast cities (mostly back East) do charge $1.75 or so for each. They didn't charge me for them when I picked them up and they didn't note my bill would go up. They just noted my account now had two cablecards and sent me on my way.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11480518
> 
> 
> Last I heard Comcast in Western WA still gives them out for free. I have read that other Comcast cities (mostly back East) do charge $1.75 or so for each. They didn't charge me for them when I picked them up and they didn't note my bill would go up. They just noted my account now had two cablecards and sent me on my way.



I picked up a half dozen, no charge. But when I started using a Tivo, they charged me $1.79/month. Got rid of the Tivo, and they're still charging me, now they say I hafta return them to delete the charges. Go figure...


----------



## Oky777

Just noticed a new addition to my i-guide called "comcast central" located under the menu button. It shows four picture in pictures on one screen, can these be changed/programed by the user or is this comcast controled ? Thanks


----------



## wareagle

Comcast Central -- the choices are controlled and changed by Comcast, but there are different subsets available depending on whether you select News, Kids, or Sports. Selecting one of the displayed pictures will take you to the channel that picture represents.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11481317
> 
> 
> I picked up a half dozen, no charge. But when I started using a Tivo, they charged me $1.79/month.



That might be the "Tivo flag" they didn't put on my account. Whatever. $2 is a small price to pay to actually be able to use Cable (which I'm paying around $90 for).


If they charge me for both, I'll take the second one out and send it back, since I only need the M-card in Slot 1.


----------



## jaydeflix

Holy Sweet Bejeezus!!!


I swear to FSM that my DVR decided to *stop recording* a series, making me miss a week of Rescue Me. Now, it had been recording Rescue Me fine. Up until last week. When it didn't. And this week, when I re-added it.


I emailed support, made sure to use a 'dis-satisfied' word a few times, even *told them to forward this to their manager* and nothing.


----------



## Michael Warner

Here's an odd one. For the past few days I've been watching college football in HD on ESPN and ESPN2 (173 & 174). On both channels what appears as a small smudge is visible just above and to the right of the center of the screen. I've not seen it on any other channels, HD or otherwise, so it isn't my equipment. Does anyone else have this problem? Now that I know it's there it's driving me batty.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/11492480
> 
> 
> Here's an odd one. For the past few days I've been watching college football in HD on ESPN and ESPN2 (173 & 174). On both channels what appears as a small smudge is visible just above and to the right of the center of the screen. I've not seen it on any other channels, HD or otherwise, so it isn't my equipment. Does anyone else have this problem? Now that I know it's there it's driving me batty.



Not seeing it on my Toshiba being fed by my Tivo HD or my 6412.


----------



## synch22

uggh


WHy is Fox SPorts picture so horrible here. I dont understand when ESPN shows Fox highlights they look just fine but when we watch them on the channel its awful. Is it the same on dish?? I am questioning why i have the sports package with the pictures that I am seeing.


----------



## Tdawgman

Did Comcast mess with the mapping of the HD channels today? I'm in Mountlake Terrace and it seems like all the locals are no longer mapped to the correct channels. My fox sports channel also looks like crap.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/11492480
> 
> 
> Here's an odd one. For the past few days I've been watching college football in HD on ESPN and ESPN2 (173 & 174). On both channels what appears as a small smudge is visible just above and to the right of the center of the screen. I've not seen it on any other channels, HD or otherwise, so it isn't my equipment. Does anyone else have this problem? Now that I know it's there it's driving me batty.



I'm watching 173 right now and yes I see an elongated dark spot when they show live coverage. It is also on 174 during live shots. WTF! How can this happen on 2 different broadcasts?


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11495993
> 
> 
> I'm watching 173 right now and yes I see an elongated dark spot when they show live coverage. It is also on 174 during live shots. WTF! How can this happen on 2 different broadcasts?



Whew, so I'm not going insane after all.


----------



## tako8

Hey all, I'm fairly new to the HDTV world and have a couple of questions about Comcast. Currently I get my local HDTV OTA from Edmonds, WA, and I have no problem with it. My wife likes to watch her shows on cable, so I still pay for extended basic. When I purchased my TV, I didn't get one with a QAM tuner (not knowing it existed) and I didn't really want to rent a box from Comcast, so I left it at that. I recently got a new computer that runs on Vista that I have attached to my HDTV. If I were to get a QAM tuner card, will that let me view the channels in my extended basic plan that are in HD? If so, what channels and does anybody have a recommendation on the card I should get?


Thanks.


----------



## ekote

Wellll, I bought a beautiful Pio plasma 6 months ago and got a free cable card from comcast with by 'Basic' service-channels 2-13 for $12 a month. When I first plugged in my card, I noticed that I was essentially getting a digital package-no premium, but all the espn, lifetime, digital music, etc. I don't watch much TV, so it never was noticed. However, this weekend, when I went to watch some ESPN HD college football games, my service was gone, only to be replaced with the original package.

Again, it wont really be missed, but you wonder why it took Comcast 6+ months to figure it out?


----------



## chipvideo

Comcast is sure doing alot of moving stuff around and screwing it up. I noticed that on my SHOWHD channel the bottem eighth has a horizontal shift(hard to notice it. Easy durring the credits scrolling up the screen. Happens on all tvs. Only that channel. Also noticed that showhd and hbohd are running on the same frequency. How much bandwidth can each frequency handle as far as mbps on the same one. I am getting to the point now of just cancelling my premiums and going basic and getting rid of my free(minus the $5 outlet charge) hd box and watching movies exclusively on my hddvd and b-ray.


----------



## coachv

Does anyone know if the game this week will be in HD? I can't stand watching SD on FSN.


----------



## jefbal99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/11518088
> 
> 
> Comcast is sure doing alot of moving stuff around and screwing it up. I noticed that on my SHOWHD channel the bottem eighth has a horizontal shift(hard to notice it. Easy durring the credits scrolling up the screen. Happens on all tvs. Only that channel. Also noticed that showhd and hbohd are running on the same frequency. How much bandwidth can each frequency handle as far as mbps on the same one. I am getting to the point now of just cancelling my premiums and going basic and getting rid of my free(minus the $5 outlet charge) hd box and watching movies exclusively on my hddvd and b-ray.



1 single 6Mhz QAM channel has roughly 38mbs of bandwidth. Thats enough for two full HD signals. Most HD signals don't use the full 19mbs that is available so you might have two HDs and a couple SDs in a single QAM channel


----------



## EZ Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tako8* /forum/post/11510513
> 
> 
> Hey all, I'm fairly new to the HDTV world and have a couple of questions about Comcast. Currently I get my local HDTV OTA from Edmonds, WA, and I have no problem with it. My wife likes to watch her shows on cable, so I still pay for extended basic. When I purchased my TV, I didn't get one with a QAM tuner (not knowing it existed) and I didn't really want to rent a box from Comcast, so I left it at that. I recently got a new computer that runs on Vista that I have attached to my HDTV. If I were to get a QAM tuner card, will that let me view the channels in my extended basic plan that are in HD? If so, what channels and does anybody have a recommendation on the card I should get?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've been looking into using Vista MCE for recording and tuning as well, and the HTPC section of the forum is a great resource. But briefly, only one tuner, HDHomerun, is compatible with Vista MCE for QAM signals. However, Vista will accept OTA HD from any ATSC card, and since you do OTA already, that may be the route you want to go. Check out the Home Theater PC forum for more help.


----------



## jameskollar

OT



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/11518560
> 
> 
> I've just had back surgery, now i play on the web and watch HDTV to aid the recovery (vicodin helps too)



I'm going in for back surgery on Tuesday. I wish you a speedy recovery (unless you'd rather play on the web and watch HDTV







)


BTW: Isn't it fun that you can be on Vicodin, watch a movie, really enjoy it and then watch it all over again as if though you've never seen it?


----------



## smfrazz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11465341
> 
> 
> Well my Tivo HD gets all the channels now, after the service call, though how we did it I do not know. I've got a Multistream card in Slot 1 and a Singlestream Card in Slot 2. I expect the Slot 2 card is superfluous (my Tivo told me it would just ignore it), but hey, if that is what it takes to get all my channels, I'll deal with it. They're free, anyway.



Sorry...I have only been following TIVO HD discussions peripherally...are you saying Comcast in the Seattle area will give you a MultiStream CC and that it works fine in the TIVO HD Box? And you are able to watch On Demand as well as watch one show while recording another???? If this is the case....I'll go out and buy the Tivo HD right now and send the Comcast DVR back...it sucks. And is it only me or is the "new" PG terrible or what? Why can't Comcast just hurry-up with the Tivo software already.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfrazz* /forum/post/11521337
> 
> 
> Sorry...I have only been following TIVO HD discussions peripherally...are you saying Comcast in the Seattle area will give you a MultiStream CC and that it works fine in the TIVO HD Box? And you are able to watch On Demand as well as watch one show while recording another???? If this is the case....I'll go out and buy the Tivo HD right now and send the Comcast DVR back...it sucks. And is it only me or is the "new" PG terrible or what? Why can't Comcast just hurry-up with the Tivo software already.



Multistream cards are just now becoming available in the Puget Sound area. They're so new, in fact, that a lot of employees either don't even know about it yet or are surprised to hear that the cards are available. I had nothing but trouble trying to use a pair of singlestream cards in my TiVoHD but, after a small battle, it's now working perfectly with a single multistream card. And, for the record, you just need one multistream card; you leave the other slot empty.


As for OnDemand, the answer is: no. The cards are capable of two-way transmissions, the TiVoHD is capable of two-way transmissions, but Comcast is not. According to one tech I spoke with, it would require 'significant changes' on Comcast's end to allow two-way communication between TiVos and Comcast. However, it's likely to happen one of these days but I don't expect to see it for at least a couple of years. I doubt it's very high in Comcast's priorities.


Even without OnDemand, the TiVoHD is far superior to the Comcast DVR in just about every way imaginable.


----------



## smfrazz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/11521490
> 
> 
> Multistream cards are just now becoming available in the Puget Sound area. They're so new, in fact, that a lot of employees either don't even know about it yet or are surprised to hear that the cards are available. I had nothing but trouble trying to use a pair of singlestream cards in my TiVoHD but, after a small battle, it's now working perfectly with a single multistream card. And, for the record, you just need one multistream card; you leave the other slot empty.
> 
> 
> As for OnDemand, the answer is: no. The cards are capable of two-way transmissions, the TiVoHD is capable of two-way transmissions, but Comcast is not. According to one tech I spoke with, it would require 'significant changes' on Comcast's end to allow two-way communication between TiVos and Comcast. However, it's likely to happen one of these days but I don't expect to see it for at least a couple of years. I doubt it's very high in Comcast's priorities.
> 
> 
> Even without OnDemand, the TiVoHD is far superior to the Comcast DVR in just about every way imaginable.



Thanks...OK.. so since I do use OnDemand a lot I will still need one of the digital boxes from Comcast but not the DVR. Not a plus with the SAF (Spouse Approval Factor). It will probably have to wait then. :-( I can't justify having two separate boxes for controlling the cable...won't fly. Plus the TIVO doesn't display the current channel...not a plus with the SAF either. (one of the reasons I just don't use a MCE PC, which would be my first choice)

Thanks,


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/11518531
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the game this week will be in HD? I can't stand watching SD on FSN.



No HD for BSU/UW.


Sorry.


----------



## wareagle

I was rechecking to make sure I had set up extra time for recording the USF-Auburn game on ESPN2HD Saturday, and realized it was set to record on 32 instead of 174. Then I noticed that in the new guide both 32 and 174 are named "ESPN2". Although the MSFT guide had no such duplications for any of the HD channels, other Comcast iGuide localities have reported the following bug:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_..._an_HD_channel 


I'm pretty sure I didn't set up the initial recording on 32 instead of 174, so I'm going to continue to check to see if it migrates from the HD to the SD channel, and if it does then I'll report it as something that needs to be changed in the channel designators.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11548684
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't set up the initial recording on 32 instead of 174, so I'm going to continue to check to see if it migrates from the HD to the SD channel, and if it does then I'll report it as something that needs to be changed in the channel designators.



I've had this happen on 104. I set it to record a show on channel 104, and it recorded the SD channel 4 version instead. At first I thought someone forgot to flip a switch or something on 104, but then I noticed it was recorded from channel 4 in the info. The info for the show also says it's in HD for both 4 and 104, and for some reason it always defaults to record channel 4 instead of 104 even though it was set to record from 104. The only way I can get it to record properly is to wait for the show to come on then hit the record button when on channel 104.


Also I noticed ESPN2-HD does not show up in my HD menu list of HD channels. Only ESPN-HD is listed there along with all the other HD channels, but ESPN2-HD is missing. Anyone else notice this or have this problem?


----------



## posies2323

I'm on Limited Basic.


The digital tuner of my QAM-capable TV (Vizio 37L) no longer detects any digitally re-mapped variants of analog TV channels. Also gone are all of the local FM stations and the local variant of The Weather Channel. IIRC this occured after I briefly lost service early Wednesday afternoon.


I suspect Comcast is tightening up what can be detected on Limited Basic.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11553813
> 
> 
> I've had this happen on 104. I set it to record a show on channel 104, and it recorded the SD channel 4 version instead. At first I thought someone forgot to flip a switch or something on 104, but then I noticed it was recorded from channel 4 in the info. The info for the show also says it's in HD for both 4 and 104, and for some reason it always defaults to record channel 4 instead of 104 even though it was set to record from 104. The only way I can get it to record properly is to wait for the show to come on then hit the record button when on channel 104.
> 
> 
> Also I noticed ESPN2-HD does not show up in my HD menu list of HD channels. Only ESPN-HD is listed there along with all the other HD channels, but ESPN2-HD is missing. Anyone else notice this or have this problem?



I've had this problem too. I think I'm about done with this DVR. I think when I have time to drop it off, I'll exchange it for a regular digital box. I can record most of what I want with MythTV and QAM tuners anyway. The rest I'll try and catch on demand...


----------



## Pain999

Ok where did Comcast hide KCPQ-HD (Fox 13 in HD) now? I just rescanned on my Fusion5HDTV QAM tuner and can't find it in Seattle? I do see all the other free digital/QAM channels.


----------



## Koggit

I'm in Lake City with Comcast Digital Plus (with moto DVR box) and have been getting absolutely horribly quality on Mojo and TNT HD (the only channels I watch other than the locals). It's been happening ever since they updated the on-screen guide (which sucks now, imo).


I don't know much about video, I just wanted to know if anybody else has been experiencing this? If not I want to call Comcast and have them fix it, but if so, I can just sit tight until it's fixed.


I often get an error that says the channel will be available shortly (screen all black, no sound) that can last an hour or longer. Sometimes 20 seconds, other times 20 minutes, I haven't noticed any rhyme or reason.


Other times, when it's actually working, the framerate is awful and there are a lot of image problems. Right now Once Upon A Time In Mexico is on and it's running at like ten frames a second, with the image messing up really bad on anything that fades (smoke, scene transitions, etc).


So... my question... common issue, or just me?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koggit* /forum/post/11563781
> 
> 
> I'm in Lake City with Comcast Digital Plus (with moto DVR box) and have been getting absolutely horribly quality on Mojo and TNT HD (the only channels I watch other than the locals).
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So... my question... common issue, or just me?



I'd have a truck roll assuming no one else in YOUR area responds. I too watch TNT HD (just recorded and replayed Titanic from TNT HD in HD BTW)

and there was nary a problem. Don't watch Mojo but for me TNT HD is stable on my Moto box(es).


----------



## Trayns

I'm sooo happy to read this...that dark spot has been bugging me lately. I wonder if ESPN knows this. Thanks.


----------



## Slev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain999* /forum/post/11563035
> 
> 
> Ok where did Comcast hide KCPQ-HD (Fox 13 in HD) now? I just rescanned on my Fusion5HDTV QAM tuner and can't find it in Seattle? I do see all the other free digital/QAM channels.



13-1 appears to not be working for me anymore either, but you can still find it at 111-1


----------



## seattle_steve

Comcast decides to remap KCPQ again!!?? The day before the first regular season Seahawks game? That's just fanTAStic Comcast. Luckily I tuned in this morning, saw the problem and was able to re-scan (I use MythTV) and pick up the changes. (It isn't always that easy.) If I hadn't, I would have missed the game (I was planning to record it). Comcast is awesome.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22* /forum/post/11493959
> 
> 
> uggh
> 
> 
> WHy is Fox SPorts picture so horrible here. I dont understand when ESPN shows Fox highlights they look just fine but when we watch them on the channel its awful. Is it the same on dish?? I am questioning why i have the sports package with the pictures that I am seeing.



It seems like they have been horrible for years now. Fuzzy and video compression artifacts all over the place.


I was watching the Husky game yesterday. I know it is SD, but still it looked ridiculously bad compared to HD on ESPN. My LCD does a fairly good job upconverting SD to HD, but still FSN has to be the worst.


As comparison, right now I am watching Fox NFL and it looks stunning.


As a sidenote, they did have a couple of FSN football games in HD yesterday. Both later games were in HD on 664 (?) but the early Husky game wasn't.


All this being said, the SD FSN equipment in the Seattle area sucks. Just try watching Husky SD basketball on FSN.


----------



## Reference

I'm watching Seahawks on FOX HD, as well. Is anyone else noticing that it looks like it's dropping a frame every second or so? It's most noticeable during ground-level shots that turn or move horizontally. It almost looks like the video is 'pulsing'. There doesn't appear to be any accompanying audio problems.


This is a new issue that just cropped up over the past few days using a multi-stream card in a TiVoHD.


----------



## skibbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seattle_steve* /forum/post/11570771
> 
> 
> Comcast decides to remap KCPQ again!!?? The day before the first regular season Seahawks game? That's just fanTAStic Comcast. Luckily I tuned in this morning, saw the problem and was able to re-scan (I use MythTV) and pick up the changes. (It isn't always that easy.) If I hadn't, I would have missed the game (I was planning to record it). Comcast is awesome.



What tuners are you guys using around here? I picked up an HVR-1600 but only seem to pick up miscellaneous local, weather, govt, etc. QAM channels. My SXRD can tune HD ABC, NBC, FOX, etc. QAM channels - I really want to be able to record these unencrypted HD channels!


Are there any known QAM tuners that work better with Comcast in this area?


Is there a current list of QAM channel mapping in the Seattle area for Comcast?


I'm riding the line between Kirkland and Bothell, right off 405 BTW.


----------



## meo

I have been reading this post for a while and I was wondering if anyone has compained to Comcast on the new guide. While the MS guide was not perfect, I really think this new guide is a major step backwards. I have had issues like the guide freezing, deleted recordings and schedules, continues to record reruns when it not suppose to, can't block out channels that I don't subscribe to and many others. Except for people in this forum, I don't know anyone who thinks this was a step forward.


I understand that Comcast would like to only have to support one guide but I can't wait for it to change to something else. Maybe my only other option is to return my box and buy the new TIVO HD and live without OnDemand.


Who can I call or email at Comcast to offically complain?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meo* /forum/post/11574701
> 
> 
> I have been reading this post for a while and I was wondering if anyone has compained to Comcast on the new guide. While the MS guide was not perfect, I really think this new guide is a major step backwards.



I think it partially depends on how you use the DVR, whether you rely on series recording, etc. In some respects, I actually like it better than the MS version.


----------



## newlinux

None of the channels have moved for me, but I'll be on the lookout, with football and the new fall show season starting. I'm in the South Everett Area...


----------



## worldbob

I agree with the "step back" comment. The new guide freezes all the time, recordings vanish for no reason and I haven't figured out how to turn off the box while it's recording. The MS software wasn't perfect but it did work. And when it did lock up seconds NOT minutes.


It's so frustrating when it locks up I'm thinking about going to the dish.... I have always had Comcast but this is an unacceptable product!


----------



## Ric Crowe

you can go to http://www.comcastsea.com/newguidefeedback 

and place your disatisfaction or satisfaction about the new guide and any issues.


----------



## ABHD

Reading thru the forums I see Comcast has added NFL-HD for the start of this season in certain regions, and other areas will add it soon. Portland/Clark County, Wa is supposed to get it soon and about 5 other HD's, but I've heard nothing for Seattle. Anybody know if they are just gonna run Replay on 665 again this year or will we get the full channel too?


----------



## cliffg

I was mostly of the "it's a wash" opinion about the new guide when it came out, but I've had enough reliability issues over the last month to downgrade my opinion. On my upstairs 6412, I've had at least 5 guide "freezes", with these symptoms:
Broadcast or playback continues
No response by the box to any kind of user input, whether from the remote or through the front panel buttons (i.e. stays on same channel or recording)
Time does not display, only channel number
"No response to user input" state will continue indefinitely (I've even left it running overnight - 10+ hours), with the only escape (that I've been able to find) is to unplug the power from the box


It's possible that some kind of "hard reset" through the front panel (or remote) will work, but I haven't tried it yet (have just been too lazy to look up the button combinations). Unplugging the power works, although guide data is lost for a while.


It's also happened to my downstairs 6412, although only once that I can remember (and the downstairs box is more heavily used - it's the one that used to have more of the "queued remote commands" problem and slow response with the old MS guide software).


This "guide freeze" and the already discussed series recording problems (missed recording, continual recording of repeats, lost "episode cancels", etc), have left me with a mounting negative opinion.


Cliff


----------



## jameskollar

I just got two new DCH3416's to replace a DCT6412 and a DCT3412. Don't have them hooked up yet but I'll have plenty of time to try them out starting in a few days since I'll be recovering from back surgery. Cool thing was, all I had to do was bring back the original boxes, no cables, no remotes, not even the power cords. They took my old boxes back with no questions. One thing though, you have to know to ask for the DCH otherwise you'll probably get the older boxes.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11583032
> 
> 
> I just got two new DCH3416's to replace a DCT6412 and a DCT3412. Don't have them hooked up yet but I'll have plenty of time to try them out starting in a few days since I'll be recovering from back surgery. Cool thing was, all I had to do was bring back the original boxes, no cables, no remotes, not even the power cords. They took my old boxes back with no questions. One thing though, you have to know to ask for the DCH otherwise you'll probably get the older boxes.



I'm still confused about what they can give customers. Is it that they can only give non-cable card boxes if they were already in circulation before the law took effect, or do all new boxes have to be cable card boxes?


I turned in my 3412 today (just got rid of the DVR) ad got a DCH3200 (non-dvr) cable card box. I didn't ask for anything specific (other than it not be a DVR and be digital). I've given up on the DVR's for now... MythTV will do provided comcast doesn't muck with the QAM channels too much.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/11579827
> 
> 
> you can go to http://www.comcastsea.com/newguidefeedback
> 
> and place your disatisfaction or satisfaction about the new guide and any issues.



How many times can I fill this out before they stop reading mine? I'm up to 4, but I feel like every time I have a problem, I should be able to complain.


----------



## EZ Rider

Well, here's my feedback: they're getting less money from me. Getting rid of the STB and digital package and going back to limited basic (or whatever they call the one that includes FSN, Sci-Fi, Comedy Central etc.). I've set up my Vista machine to be my new DVR, pulling local HD channels OTA. It's working beautifully so far!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ Rider* /forum/post/11591002
> 
> 
> Well, here's my feedback: they're getting less money from me. Getting rid of the STB and digital package and going back to limited basic (or whatever they call the one that includes FSN, Sci-Fi, Comedy Central etc.). I've set up my Vista machine to be my new DVR, pulling local HD channels OTA. It's working beautifully so far!



that is my feedback too -- Although I did keep showtime and HBO for the series, but no more dvrs, (built my own) and less channel subscriptions. I held on to the dvr too long... We'll see if I miss it.


----------



## gdeep

This is good news for folks who live in condo or apartment.... Comcast in trouble?

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvthomson091107.htm


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11553813
> 
> 
> I've had this happen on 104. I set it to record a show on channel 104, and it recorded the SD channel 4 version instead. At first I thought someone forgot to flip a switch or something on 104, but then I noticed it was recorded from channel 4 in the info. The info for the show also says it's in HD for both 4 and 104, and for some reason it always defaults to record channel 4 instead of 104 even though it was set to record from 104. The only way I can get it to record properly is to wait for the show to come on then hit the record button when on channel 104.
> 
> 
> Also I noticed ESPN2-HD does not show up in my HD menu list of HD channels. Only ESPN-HD is listed there along with all the other HD channels, but ESPN2-HD is missing. Anyone else notice this or have this problem?



+1 for me on this problem as well. recorded the hawks game on 113 last sunday. came home with the family all excited to kick back and watch the game. ARGGHHH!!! SD!!! luckily it was still 3rd quarter and i just popped over to 113. this is a huge bug and something they BETTER FIX BEFORE all the upcoming season premiers or i'm going to be pissed!


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, if you're having problems, use that link to the web form to complain. they've got to do something about this, it's worthless.


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/11590191
> 
> 
> How many times can I fill this out before they stop reading mine?



what makes you think they started reading them?


----------



## djmattyb

I went to the new Lynnwood Comcast store and exchanged my 6412 for the new Motorola DCH6416. No questions asked as to why I wanted the new box. I also got a new remote (just because). And I asked if they had a cable to hook it all up or did I need my own, and the lady grabbed a bag from behind the counter and said "Like this?" and held up a new HDMI cable. I said, "Yeah, that looks like it".


The new box is very quiet, has a nicer front display, and the guide scrolling is much faster. I haven't hooked it up via HDMI yet.


I highly recommend getting the new box!
Motorola DCH6416


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/11608324
> 
> 
> I went to the new Lynnwood Comcast store and exchanged my 6412 for the new Motorola DCH6416. No questions asked as to why I wanted the new box. I also got a new remote (just because). And I asked if they had a cable to hook it all up or did I need my own, and the lady grabbed a bag from behind the counter and said "Like this?" and held up a new HDMI cable. I said, "Yeah, that looks like it".
> 
> 
> The new box is very quiet, has a nicer front display, and the guide scrolling is much faster. I haven't hooked it up via HDMI yet.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend getting the new box!
> Motorola DCH6416



so question on this new box. so does it require a cable card then? my current comcast dvr is the last series, not sure of the number, but it's hdmi. does the remote work better? if i just bring mine into to the redmond store will they replace it or do i have to have a story? also will they charge me for the cable card if it's required or is that part of the package? you still get on demand and all that right? it's almost worth doing it for the aesthetics alone. i'm tired of looking at that old style now.










any news on the new guide, bugs, recording sd when selecting hd channels, etc? anybody still having that issue? do we know what's causing it?


/edit hey one last question, how's the heat?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11626160
> 
> 
> so question on this new box. so does it require a cable card then? my current comcast dvr is the last series, not sure of the number, but it's hdmi. does the remote work better? if i just bring mine into to the redmond store will they replace it or do i have to have a story? also will they charge me for the cable card if it's required or is that part of the package? you still get on demand and all that right? it's almost worth doing it for the aesthetics alone. i'm tired of looking at that old style now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news on the new guide, bugs, recording sd when selecting hd channels, etc? anybody still having that issue? do we know what's causing it?
> 
> 
> /edit hey one last question, how's the heat?



I've had a similar experience as djmattyb (serveral posts back?).. No questions asked. You will not recieve a cable card separately. It looks like they put the cablecard in a slod in the back and then put some sheet metal around it to make it look like it's build into the box.


Remote is not an issue for me since I use a Universal remote. I suspect the remote is the same old remote but don't know for sure. In any event, the IR codes appear to bte the same between the DCTs and the DCHs.


Haven't had it long enough to say how good it is at recording. The one series recording I do have setup worked as expected.


Box runs a little hot but seems to be somewhat cooler than my 6412. Box is real quite. That's about it.


----------



## HDNW

What does the DCH-6416 come preloaded with?.... Multistream CableCARD or the Single Stream CableCARD?


A response from anyone with this STB will be much appreciated since I am considering swapping out my current Moto box for this one TODAY.


Thanks!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNW* /forum/post/11631119
> 
> 
> What does the DCH-6416 come preloaded with?.... Multistream CableCARD or the Single Stream CableCARD?
> 
> 
> A response from anyone with this STB will be much appreciated since I am considering swapping out my current Moto box for this one TODAY.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



All I can say for sure is that there appears to be only one cablecard in the box and it can tune/record 2 channels at the same time.

BTW: Why would you care? Just curious.


----------



## pastiche

Changes:


V-me added to 82-2

104-X multiplex has moved to 116-X

105-X multiplex has moved to 117-X

116-X multiplex has moved to 118-X

On Demand Preroll removed from 121-X


Problems (not reflected in attached list, in hopes they will be fixed):


KSTW remap to 11-1 is broken, must use 111-2

KCPQ remap to 13-1 is broken, must use 111-1


----------



## rsmithx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/11633296
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 
> V-me added to 82-2
> 
> 104-X multiplex has moved to 116-X
> 
> 105-X multiplex has moved to 117-X
> 
> 116-X multiplex has moved to 118-X
> 
> On Demand Preroll removed from 121-X
> 
> 
> Problems (not reflected in attached list, in hopes they will be fixed):
> 
> 
> KSTW remap to 11-1 is broken, must use 111-2
> 
> KCPQ remap to 13-1 is broken, must use 111-1



Thank you so much, this actually answered teh whole reason I logged on today, to see where KCPQ-HD got moved to


----------



## meo

Is the DCH-6416 the newest box from Comcast that has HD DVR functionality. I was thinking that maybe some of my problems would go away if I try the new box.


----------



## wareagle

I would think there would be no DCH6416's in an ADS area, so it would be the DCH3416 -- but I wouldn't count on it being a panacea.


----------



## thelke

Ok, I have tried 7-1, 11-1, 13-1, 111-1 & 111-2


I am not getting any of these.


I have basic cable and a QAM compliant HD Tuner TV that picks up the OTA HD signal that Comcast broadcasts. Right now, I am only getting 4-1 and 5-1.


Help please! I just need CBS-HD, CW-HD, and FOX-HD Channels... Anyone?


All of the new programming comes out next week!


Thanks!


----------



## newlinux

Well, sometime recently 5c protection was turned on for channels 113 and 105 on my cable box. None to happy about that )-: I don't really understand why either. I guess recording via firewire to PC is slowly going away. Every few months it seems I lose a few stations.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11583032
> 
> 
> ... Cool thing was, all I had to do was bring back the original boxes, no cables, no remotes, not even the power cords. ...



Did they give you new remotes or have you use the old ones? I do remember seeing a line item in their billing for non-returned remotes, so make sure you don't get charged. agree that they don't care about the cables/cords


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/11646290
> 
> 
> Did they give you new remotes or have you use the old ones? I do remember seeing a line item in their billing for non-returned remotes, so make sure you don't get charged. agree that they don't care about the cables/cords



I did not ask for new remotes. I still have the old remotes. I'll check my next bill to see if they billed me for non-returned remotes but I would expect that since I didn't take any remotes I won't get charged for them.


BTW: I am using a Universal Remote that I did not have to change a single IR code to make it work with the new box.


----------



## jameskollar

Started setting up series recordings for the new season. Last night went to schedule Boston Legal which was 9-10 days out. Got a "to be announced". WTF? I thought with the old guide we had 14 days of data. Seems with this guide the futher out you go, the less data you have. I called Comcast support and the SR also showed TBA for the same date, time and channel.


----------



## wareagle

My experience with this guide data is that listings appear and disappear quite frequently. I scheduled Boston Legal when it was listed. At the moment it is TBA, but the recording is still scheduled at the proper time.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11647048
> 
> 
> My experience with this guide data is that listings appear and disappear quite frequently. I scheduled Boston Legal when it was listed. At the moment it is TBA, but the recording is still scheduled at the proper time.



That just sucks! With the old guide I believe they were getting their data from Tribune Media Services which is very reliable. With IGuide I wonder if they changed data providers. IMO there should be at least 10 days worth of reliable info. Guess I'll just put a big sticky on my TV to remind me to set up the BL series.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thelke* /forum/post/11644394
> 
> 
> Ok, I have tried 7-1, 11-1, 13-1, 111-1 & 111-2
> 
> 
> I am not getting any of these.
> 
> 
> I have basic cable and a QAM compliant HD Tuner TV that picks up the OTA HD signal that Comcast broadcasts. Right now, I am only getting 4-1 and 5-1.
> 
> 
> Help please! I just need CBS-HD, CW-HD, and FOX-HD Channels... Anyone?
> 
> 
> All of the new programming comes out next week!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My sister-in-law had a similar issue with cable QAM channels on higher native channels. It turned out there were splitters installed behind the cable outlets in the living room and first bedroom that were very old and did not support the higher-frequency channels. The cable repairman simply replaced those old splitters with current, wider-bandpass units and all problems of weak, intermittent and missing digital channels were solved.


No amplifiers needed, just better splitters. He had a test set and measured signal levels and quality at each jack in the condo to be sure they met specifications.


She was missing the same channels that you listed above.


Perhaps you have added splitters of your own. If so, make sure they are good up to 1000 Mhz.


----------



## jeff28

hey did anyone watching the seahawks yesterday think the pq was very soft? maybe widescreen SD even? just wondering because I found it to be distracting.


----------



## cnjvh

Worst "HD" ever. I though my box was broken till I flipped to another game which was perfect.


----------



## Reference

It was in widescreen SD. At the very beginning of the game, they announced that they were having technical difficulties, apologized, and claimed it would be fixed as soon as possible. Never got fixed, though.


----------



## gdeep

Following is my grades for NFL pq:


Espn - A

CBS - A-

NBC - B+

Fox - C


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11648331
> 
> 
> That just sucks! With the old guide I believe they were getting their data from Tribune Media Services which is very reliable. With IGuide I wonder if they changed data providers. IMO there should be at least 10 days worth of reliable info. Guess I'll just put a big sticky on my TV to remind me to set up the BL series.



I think it's the iGuide software, rather than the data source, since it comes and goes. Here's a bug that has been documented in the wiki:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_Announced.22 


(When fully populated, my guide data extend just beyond two weeks now. I only have 3 days worth on the DCT700, which used to have the same 10 days as the 3416 with MSFT.)


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11649462
> 
> 
> I think it's the iGuide software, rather than the data source, since it comes and goes. Here's a bug that has been documented in the wiki:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_Announced.22
> 
> 
> (When fully populated, my guide data extend just beyond two weeks now. I only have 3 days worth on the DCT700, which used to have the same 10 days as the 3416 with MSFT.)



Thanks for the link. Should be required reading for all Comcast customers. As to the problem I mentioned, the guide data starts dropping out on my DCT6412 and my DCH 3416's at the same time. At best, you get 7 days of reliable information.


That's pathetic.


----------



## wolfzero

I just got a DCH3416 from the North Seattle office, as I am looking to squeeze as much as possible out of the slightly larger drive (120GB vs 160GB). I asked for 'cables' and received the standard Comcast component cables. I inquired about the HDMI cable that I 'needed' and they said they didn't give those out.


So far I don't notice much difference at all between the two boxes, FYI.


The next day I called and asked for a fix to my 'white line at the top of the screen' issue. It's obviously some sort of data stream, most likely audio. They said they'd send out a tech, and I said they should probably bring an HDMI cable to see if that helps. The tech they sent out spent 15 minutes trying to figure out how to get out of the cable box menu (I eventually told him to hit power twice) then spent another 15 trying to plug a HDMI-DVI cable into my HDMI-only HDTV (Westinghouse TX-47F430S). Finally he found his HDMI-HDMI cable and plugged it in. Interestingly, my TV now changes resolution when switching between SD and HD channels (the display comes up and notes 1080i or 480i now). This seemed to fix some issues with the white line thing, but it still pops up, most commonly in commercials.)


A few issues arose after that, most interestingly, dropping 660 and 661 somehow ("you are not authorized/subscribed"). These are Universal HD and Music HD channels that make up a pretty sizable chunk of Comcast's already rather lackluster HiDef offering. I had them do some remote maintenance on the box (rebooted it, lost all the data, not sure what to call this in technical terms) which solved the issue.


However, the next morning I woke up to not being able to change channels. More specifically, when I turned the cable box on, I got 660 fine, but if I tried to navigate away to any other channel all I got was 'One moment please' even if I returned to 660. Comcast preemptively called me at this point, not sure how they knew what was going on. Perhaps it was just a routine call (but it was Sunday, WTF?).


The CSR said something about it might be because I didn't have Digital Silver and that the HD DVRs are only for people who have Silver now. She confirmed this WASN'T the case, but that to not change my plan as I am 'grandfathered in' and will have to pay significantly more.


Then (as I was inquiring about how much Silver was/what channels came with it) she decided to randomly give me HBO for a year for free. I didn't even ask for it. So *they can definitely give free HBO to people who are having technical issues*. I'm wondering how to get Starz/Cinemax out of them somehow. I don't know if this is a special department or something, but I am definitely enjoying HBO HD.


Then she rebooted my box as I described before and all was well.


No problems since, but the HBO thing is definitely worth trying to get. She told me it was for a full year, hope it lasts.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfzero* /forum/post/11649980
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The next day I called and asked for a fix to my 'white line at the top of the screen' issue. It's obviously some sort of data stream, most likely audio. They said they'd send out a tech, and I said they should probably bring an HDMI cable to see if that helps...



That's most likely the close captioning data... I fixed this for most shows/commercials by moving my image up on the screen (via the TV's menu, not the cable box).


And, just make sure and watch your bill after 12 months about the HBO


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfzero* /forum/post/11649980
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Interestingly, my TV now changes resolution when switching between SD and HD channels (the display comes up and notes 1080i or 480i now).
> 
> ...



The resolution output for SD is a function of your override setting:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...p#4:3_OVERRIDE


----------



## wolfzero

Strangely, the HDTV is no longer changing resolution on it's end. No matter what setting I put in the menu. Odd.


----------



## sangwpark

Picked up DCH3416 from the North Seattle Comcast store yesterday. Plugged in last night, and was working right away. I did have to call Comcast to "unlock" few of the channels that were showing as "subscription only", but after she performed some kind of voodoo magic I was able to receive ESPN2HD, VSHD, etc. My 2 little boys noticed the box's front panel right away (cool! was their response). If you have the 120GB box like I had, I would definitely encourage others of this board to hop on by the Comcast store (full service) near you and exchange your box with this one.


--

Sang


----------



## Namrrats

Has anyone noticed their HD recordings using more hard drive space? I have the 6412 and with the Microsoft guide, a 1 hour HD show would use 7% of the hard drive space. With the new guide, that doubled! A 1 hour HD show now uses 14%. Is this normal? Does the new guide not compress the show as much? Or is there a compression setting somewhere in the menus? I'm going to run out of space quick next week when the new shows start if 1 hour of HD takes 14%. I may go to the new Lynnwood Comcast store and see if I can get a new 6416 just because it has a 160gb hard drive instead of the 120gb.


----------



## keithaxis

I always had noticed that same 7% for my one hour Lost recording and most others. KOMO runs 720P so maybe you get 7% usage when you recored off 720P channel (most of them) and use a lot more than 7% when recording off KIRO (1080i). As 1080i uses much more bandwidth than 720P...now if you say KOMO is now taking up twice then that is a mystery...


Keith


----------



## boykster

I've been having an annoying issue with HD programming and the new guide on my 6412. If I'm watching "live", everything is ok, but if I'm either a) recording another HD channel, or b) rewind and then start playing again; I get all kinds of random digital artifacts. Generally their bars that are about 1/4 of the screen, maybe 40pixels high and generally along the right side of the screen. Additionally, this artifacting correlates highly with the IR lag issues (stacking up of IR commands).


REALLY annoying. It happened to me on sunday while watching the seahawks game and I just ended up watching it in SD - the HD feed was soo craptaculary anyway.


I may be heading to the N. Seattle store for a box swap. You fellas that have gotten the new box, do they ask you why you want a new box, or is it a slam dunk?


----------



## sangwpark

RE: north seattle Comcast. No hassle whatsoever. They just asked me if I was returning it (old one). I said no, just exchange to a new DVR. And at least yesterday, they had a stack full of the new DVRs.


--

Sang


----------



## Namrrats

One of the hour long HD shows that is now using 14% instead of 7% was on KOMO. Now that I think about it.... when I got the guide upgrade, I only had one recording saved which was an hour long HD recording on KOMO. It was taking up 7% of hard drive space. After the guide upgrade, that recording was listed as using 14%. I just figured it was a weird firmware upgrade issue and that once I deleted it, all new HD shows would be the normal 7%. But now all the HD hour long shows are 14%. Very strange.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Namrrats* /forum/post/11657788
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed their HD recordings using more hard drive space? I have the 6412 and with the Microsoft guide, a 1 hour HD show would use 7% of the hard drive space. With the new guide, that doubled! A 1 hour HD show now uses 14%. Is this normal? Does the new guide not compress the show as much? Or is there a compression setting somewhere in the menus? I'm going to run out of space quick next week when the new shows start if 1 hour of HD takes 14%. I may go to the new Lynnwood Comcast store and see if I can get a new 6416 just because it has a 160gb hard drive instead of the 120gb.



If you're recording a digital channel, the set top box isn't doing any MPEG encoding (compression) at all. The program stream is already transmitted in compressed form - the box just saves the incoming bits to disk, "as is". The set top box only does MPEG encoding for analog channels - and the new boxes don't have an analog tuner or MPEG encoder AT ALL. So it's probably not a "compression" issue.


Could be a bug in how the new guide reports used space - or maybe it's something to do with the new "dual buffer" feature?


----------



## ABHD

I don't suppose there's any chance we'll get TBS-HD for the playoffs? Comcast is supposed to add it Oct 1st in many areas.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasttbs091707.htm 


Also, I think tomorrow is when all that HD goes live on D*? If anyone around here has it to compare PQ on a good 1080p tv to that of Comcast please post your impressions.


Thanks


----------



## grsmith317




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/11657863
> 
> 
> I always had noticed that same 7% for my one hour Lost recording and most others. KOMO runs 720P so maybe you get 7% usage when you recored off 720P channel (most of them) and use a lot more than 7% when recording off KIRO (1080i). As 1080i uses much more bandwidth than 720P...now if you say KOMO is now taking up twice then that is a mystery...
> 
> 
> Keith



Actually 1080i takes a similar bandwidth as 720p since 720p is 60 frames a second and 1080i is 30.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Namrrats* /forum/post/11659521
> 
> 
> ...now all the HD hour long shows are 14%. Very strange.



I don't think there's any difference in the space taken up by recordings now vs. with the MSFT guide, although there may be slightly more overhead devoted to the two buffers. If you really want to document it, note the actual amount of disk space used for DVR content before and after recording a program (or before and after deleting one). You can find this info in the diagnostics, d13 DVR/HDD STATUS, second page. Get to the diagnostics by powering off the DVR (not unplug) and within a couple of seconds hitting OK/Select (with the TV on, of course).


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11661668
> 
> 
> I don't suppose there's any chance we'll get TBS-HD for the playoffs? Comcast is supposed to add it Oct 1st in many areas.



"well, you can wish in one hand and c**p in the other, and see which one gets filled first."


Grandpa Gustafson (Burgess Meredith) in Grumpier Old Men.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11669243
> 
> 
> "well, you can wish in one hand and c**p in the other, and see which one gets filled first."
> 
> 
> Grandpa Gustafson (Burgess Meredith) in Grumpier Old Men.



LOL, yeah and well lately both hands are getting full from too much wishing around here!










Come on Seattle, upgrade us already! We are now lacking 6 HD channels that "most" Comcast markets carry according to that article. "The addition of TBS HD will give Comcast roughly 26 high-def channels in most markets"


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11661668
> 
> 
> I don't suppose there's any chance we'll get TBS-HD for the playoffs? Comcast is supposed to add it Oct 1st in many areas.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasttbs091707.htm
> 
> 
> Also, I think tomorrow is when all that HD goes live on D*? If anyone around here has it to compare PQ on a good 1080p tv to that of Comcast please post your impressions.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I see in the link, we're supposed to have 32 to 35 HD channels by the end of 2007. Accordingly, we should get 12 to 15 new HD channels in the next 3 months. Am I right?? Or have my hands already been filled?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11672109
> 
> 
> I see in the link, we're supposed to have 32 to 35 HD channels by the end of 2007. Accordingly, we should get 12 to 15 new HD channels in the next 3 months. Am I right?? Or have my hands already been filled?



You've just earned another handful, because it says 32 to 35 in the 3rd quarter of 2007 -- so within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## opus312

Dunno about other folks, but I'd be in big trouble if all channels were HD. I purposely record the SD versions of many programs, in order to avoid maxing out the hard drive.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11676424
> 
> 
> Dunno about other folks, but I'd be in big trouble if all channels were HD. I purposely record the SD versions of many programs, in order to avoid maxing out the hard drive.



Solution: upgrade your hard drive. I just upgraded my Tivo S3's hard drive to a 750GB Seagate DB35. This thing is totally silent, and I can record 98 hours of HD. I plan on getting a 1TB eSATA drive if it looks like I will need it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11673078
> 
> 
> You've just earned another handful, because it says 32 to 35 in the 3rd quarter of 2007 -- so within the next 2 weeks.



Doh!!! This is getting messy.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11672109
> 
> 
> I see in the link, we're supposed to have 32 to 35 HD channels by the end of 2007. Accordingly, we should get 12 to 15 new HD channels in the next 3 months. Am I right?? Or have my hands already been filled?



About a month ago I emailed Steve and John our local Comcast reps and asked them about this and sent them the link to that Comcast announcement made last year about them providing up to 32-35 HD channels by the end of 2007.


So far I have not heard a peep from them... last year they responded by saying they were going to add MHD and UHD when I asked about HD additions, this year no response... Maybe they just don't want to say anything this year and spoil the surprise.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11673078
> 
> 
> You've just earned another handful, because it says 32 to 35 in the 3rd quarter of 2007 -- so within the next 2 weeks.



Here's a follow up from last years article: http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastforecast091307.htm 


3 things

-Most Comcast markets now offer 25 HD channels ( soon to be 26 )

-200 hours of HD programming on On Demand

-More HD coming but can't confirm a timeline


Ok so it doesn't look like they are gonna quite make that 32-35 HD deadline in the next couple weeks; however, at least they are attempting to in other markets and who knows maybe they will. I just don't understand the hold up here, not even one channel has been added yet... bandwidth?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11683513
> 
> 
> Here's a follow up from last years article: http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastforecast091307.htm
> 
> 
> 3 things
> 
> -Most Comcast markets now offer 25 HD channels ( soon to be 26 )
> 
> -200 hours of HD programming on On Demand
> 
> -More HD coming but can't confirm a timeline
> 
> 
> Ok so it doesn't look like they are gonna quite make that 32-35 HD deadline in the next couple weeks; however, at least they are attempting to in other markets and who knows maybe they will. I just don't understand the hold up here, not even one channel has been added yet... bandwidth?



Anyone know if those other major markets are still showing analog channels or have they all gone digital? It could be a bandwidth issue here since we still have analogs on our cable. All I know is that if Comcast doesn't do something they are going to lose lots of customers to DirecTV in the next 6 months (including me). It's cheaper and should have lots of HD by 2008. Their HD DVR has gotten much cheaper too.


----------



## jbilko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11649398
> 
> 
> Following is my grades for NFL pq:
> 
> 
> Espn - A
> 
> CBS - A-
> 
> NBC - B+
> 
> Fox - C



I agree with you gdeep on NFL PQ. I really wish FOX would get their act together and at least get it up to par with NBC. Sucks watching them in "wanna be" HD with that blurry/soft FOX picture.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11678728
> 
> 
> Solution: upgrade your hard drive. I just upgraded my Tivo S3's hard drive to a 750GB Seagate DB35.



Assuming I had Tivo. Sigh.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11686990
> 
> 
> Assuming I had Tivo. Sigh.



You can upgrade any DVR's hard drive.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11688456
> 
> 
> You can upgrade any DVR's hard drive.



You'd best think twice before modifying one that doesn't belong to you, or you may end up buying it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11688501
> 
> 
> You'd best think twice before modifying one that doesn't belong to you, or you may end up buying it.




Does Comcast allow the use of external HD via eSATA or Firewire?


----------



## jameskollar

No


----------



## billymac

anybody know the phone number and addy for the redmond store? i was going to run down there at lunch and see if i can get one of the new dvr's.


also, what's the latest model number with the better looking face?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11689543
> 
> 
> anybody know the phone number and addy for the redmond store? i was going to run down there at lunch and see if i can get one of the new dvr's.
> 
> 
> also, what's the latest model number with the better looking face?



Don't know the phone # but lastest box is Mot DCH 3416.


----------



## gdeep

I got email back from Kipp and he said there are no plans to add TBS - HD or other hd channels in seattle anytime soon. I'm so sick of comcast....


----------



## billymac

looks like it's actually the DCH-6416


anybody snagged one of these yet from redmond? thinking about heading down there...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11689718
> 
> 
> looks like it's actually the DCH-6416
> 
> 
> anybody snagged one of these yet from redmond? thinking about heading down there...



Bastards! Just picked up two new ones from the Tacoma store asking for the lastets and they both clearly have DCH 3416 on the front panel.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11689718
> 
> 
> looks like it's actually the DCH-6416
> 
> ...



I'd bet it's DCH3416.


----------



## billymac

what's the difference? there was a post a couple pages back where someone got the DCH6416 and the CS gal (who actually seemed pretty sharp) noted the 6416 is the newest--she was staring at one. are you simply saying it's not out there yet?


should i wait?


----------



## jameskollar

From past experience and I don't know about thse new boxes, it seemed to me that the DCT 64xx series was somewhat more reponsive than the DCT 34xx series. Of course, if you really want a difinitive answer go the Mot home page. You can look up the DVRs there and get the specs on them.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11690010
> 
> 
> what's the difference? there was a post a couple pages back where someone got the DCH6416 and the CS gal (who actually seemed pretty sharp) noted the 6416 is the newest. are you simply saying it's not out there yet?
> 
> 
> should i wait?



The difference (and the only one I know of) is that the 6416 has analog tuners, which aren't required here since we have ADS. It doesn't make sense for them to spend more money than they have to, so we'll probably never see the DCH6416 here.


----------



## billymac

thanks wareagle.


----------



## jameskollar

wareagle is correct. Pay no attention to me.


----------



## billymac

hey also for what it's worth, i re-installed my harmony 890 remote a couple days back (we moved) and i'm not getting the code stacking problem with the stb anymore.


so i read back 5 pages. nothing new for channels on the horizon? anything before xmas?


lastly, anybody still having the HD scheduled recording actually recording SD channel problem?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11690244
> 
> 
> hey also for what it's worth, i re-installed my harmony 890 remote a couple days back (we moved) and i'm not getting the code stacking problem with the stb anymore.
> 
> 
> so i read back 5 pages. nothing new for channels on the horizon? anything before xmas?
> 
> 
> lastly, anybody still having the HD scheduled recording actually recording SD channel problem?



I had one. Got the SD version of "back to you" and to add insult to inury, it was unplayable due to the signal breaking up. Been watching it like hawk since then. Got two recordings now that I haven't watched but previewed and they look good. Recorded the HD versions as I told it to.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11690244
> 
> 
> so i read back 5 pages. nothing new for channels on the horizon? anything before xmas?



Within the last few pages, the best "glass half full" version is:


If Comcast has new channels on the horizon, they're not telling us about it.


----------



## rookerdo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11690304
> 
> 
> Within the last few pages, the best "glass half full" version is:
> 
> 
> If Comcast has new channels on the horizon, they're not telling us about it.



I feel the pain! I am in Redmond and a guy came out to replace a few cables the other day. I couldn't any information out of him at all! Honestly I hate to have to switch to DirecTV but I will. SD pictures just purely look like crap! We need more HD content!!


Oh and Fox HD for the NFL is weak!


----------



## billymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11690284
> 
> 
> I had one. Got the SD version of "back to you" and to add insult to inury, it was unplayable due to the signal breaking up. Been watching it like hawk since then. Got two recordings now that I haven't watched but previewed and they look good. Recorded the HD versions as I told it to.



thanks james. that's my biggest fear for the new fall season. DVR's going to get a workout and i'll be bummed if i start seeing this problem again.


----------



## thewarm

If anyone is interested...
http://broadband.motorola.com/busine...st_settops.asp


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/11690799
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested...
> http://broadband.motorola.com/busine...st_settops.asp



I notice that one of the features listed for the DCH3416 is picture-in-picture. Although I doubt that is implemented here, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## billymac

i'd be more interested in when they're going to rollout moca, but after this last guide update, i think it's going to be a while.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11688456
> 
> 
> You can upgrade any DVR's hard drive.



You're saying it's possible to swap out the hard drive on Comcast's 3416? Has anyone actually done this?


----------



## Mike777

Comcast guide lists the Husky Vs. UCLA game as in HD on channel 664.


This is probably an FSN-HD feed, on the channel that used to be called INHD (and maybe still is INHD, but the logo is MOJO.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rookerdo* /forum/post/11690387
> 
> 
> Oh and Fox HD for the NFL is weak!



The Arizona Vs Seattle game was not in HD last week. It was widescreen 480P. I don't remember any of the games being in this format last year, they were all HD on Fox, so I don't know the story about that.


Usually Fox for NFL looks awesome.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/11696964
> 
> 
> Comcast guide lists the Husky Vs. UCLA game as in HD on channel 446.
> 
> 
> This is probably an FSN-HD feed, on the channel that used to be called INHD (and maybe still is INHD, but the logo is MOJO.




Of course, that channel is 664, rather than 446.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/11696964
> 
> 
> Comcast guide lists the Husky Vs. UCLA game as in HD on channel 664.
> 
> 
> This is probably an FSN-HD feed, on the channel that used to be called INHD (and maybe still is INHD, but the logo is MOJO.



Can someone verify this? When I look on my S3 TV listing for 664, I don't see football listed for 7:00 tonight. I see shows "Timeless", "Beer Nut", etc. The channel is called MOJOCOM.


I'd really like to get the HD version, if there is one, rather than the channel 30 (FSN) version. Thanks


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11696054
> 
> 
> You're saying it's possible to swap out the hard drive on Comcast's 3416? Has anyone actually done this?



Search the internet . . . there are instructions to upgrade all DVRs. When I upgraded my TiVo it was much easier than I expected. I expect the same is true off other DVRs. Of course, as Wareagle noted, if you upgrade a Comcast box, you will be doing so at your own risk.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11690443
> 
> 
> thanks james. that's my biggest fear for the new fall season. DVR's going to get a workout and i'll be bummed if i start seeing this problem again.



BTW: I was so disappointed to miss the opening of Back to You. Went to Amazon and with Unbox was able to get the series premiere! No need to ever miss an episode again! Amazing times we live in.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/11697562
> 
> 
> Can someone verify this? When I look on my S3 TV listing for 664, I don't see football listed for 7:00 tonight. I see shows "Timeless", "Beer Nut", etc. The channel is called MOJOCOM.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to get the HD version, if there is one, rather than the channel 30 (FSN) version. Thanks



It's in the Comcast guide at 7:15 on 664 (nothing but football listed on 664 from noon until 10:30PM).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11697639
> 
> 
> Search the internet . . . there are instructions to upgrade all DVRs. When I upgraded my TiVo it was much easier than I expected. I expect the same is true off other DVRs. Of course, as Wareagle noted, if you upgrade a Comcast box, you will be doing so at your own risk.




I've seen some references stating that the Motorola firmware will only accept up to 160GB, so it may not even work. Getting them to activate eSata would be ideal.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11697888
> 
> 
> It's in the Comcast guide at 7:15 on 664 (nothing but football listed on 664 from noon until 10:30PM).



I guess the Tivo guide is wrong. Makes me paranoid trusting Comcast over Tivo. Guess I will schedule both the FSN (channel 30) game and the phantom one on 664, just to make sure I get it.


I'm having guests over to watch the game and would hate to turn on the TV and see I've recorded "Timeless" and "Beer Nut" instead


----------



## sangwpark

ok...it's bad enough that my beloved Huskies are getting hammered in the 4th quarter. But for Comcast/Mojo/FSNHD to switch 664 back to MOJO at 10:30 PM, a mere 2 hr 45 min into the game in the beginning of 4th quarter is completely unacceptable! I called Comcast and the lady flat out told me it's not their problem...rather it's the contract between MOJO and FSNHD!


--

Sang


----------



## jgbaldwin

Like Sang posted above, Comcast switching back to Mojo late in the game is unacceptable. We all stand by and let them divvy up our stations at various times of the day, hoping that we will get to watch our chosen programs at those times, but when they switch those programs mid-show, that's to much. Directv is attempting to give us more stations, not just splitting off the ones we already have. When is Comcast gonna do something for the customer. BigTen HD, NFLHD, NGHD, A&EHD, let's go get this thing done, stop dallying and act like a company who cares. I'm sorry to vent but I am seconds from switching to Directv (who carries FSNHD on a REAL station).


----------



## Budget_HT

FWIW, I was able to watch the Husky game to the end in HD on DirecTV using MPEG-2 and my HD DirecTiVo. Folks with the DirecTV HR-20 HD DVR using MPEG-4 apparently get more FSN in HD, but luckily DirecTV selects some college games and gives them to us in MPEG-2.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11697902
> 
> 
> I've seen some references stating that the Motorola firmware will only accept up to 160GB, so it may not even work.



Yep, that's my understanding - installing a larger hard drive in Comcast's DVRs will not work. If anyone finds a link to the contrary, I'd sure appreciate finding out about it...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11702692
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my understanding - installing a larger hard drive in Comcast's DVRs will not work. If anyone finds a link to the contrary, I'd sure appreciate finding out about it...



You might try some Canadian sources -- customers up there own the boxes, so might be more adventurous.


----------



## erocuroc

Anyone else having trouble with KSTW's HD feed via comcast. The regular channel 11 comes in fine, but 111 comes up with an error message. I first noticed this last night, and as of 12:15 this afternoon it is still the case.


----------



## jameskollar

Yep, 111 is down.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/11698439
> 
> 
> I guess the Tivo guide is wrong. Makes me paranoid trusting Comcast over Tivo. Guess I will schedule both the FSN (channel 30) game and the phantom one on 664, just to make sure I get it.
> 
> 
> I'm having guests over to watch the game and would hate to turn on the TV and see I've recorded "Timeless" and "Beer Nut" instead



I guess that will teach me a lesson. Always trust your instincts. Luckily I recorded both 664 and 30 just in case. However, I must admit, it might have been better to have missed the 4th quarter. Maybe I should have watched "Beernuts" instead.


Man, was it hard to watch the SD 30 feed after the HD 664. My guests were impressed up until the switch


----------



## jeff28

lucky break that you were recording channel 30 too... I just don't understand how a mistake like that happens... I think the feed switched back to MOJO before the game was even scheduled to end. amazing.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11705152
> 
> 
> Yep, 111 is down.



Is 111 still down for everyone? I checked this morning and could not get it?


----------



## SuperRob

If I miss the season premiere of Smallville in HD, I am going to _rage_.


----------



## jameskollar

Sill down. Might want to check the OTA thread to see if they've reported it down.


----------



## TedPeters

Just got a Panasonic plasma TH-50PZ750U and Comcast DCH 3416 DVR.


Everything is working well so far, but I am curious about a few things:


1. Should I be able to use the TVs on-board tuner(s)? I expected to be able to see the local HD channels at least. Not sure about the basic analog channels. I have connected the RF-out on the back of the 3416 to the Antenna/Cable In on the plasma. Does the 3416 not pass the signal through? Or is that only for old-style channel 3/4 use, and I need a splitter?


2. On Demand - There seems to be a decent amount of HD content available; how often are new programs made available? In particular, I was hoping for the latest episode of Mad Men from AMC. They have up through Episode 9, but I would have thought Episode 10 would be there after it aired on Thursday. I was disappointed by the lack of HBO HD On Demand, just a bunch of Justin Timberlake stuff?


Thanks in advance for any help and advice!


Ted


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedPeters* /forum/post/11713242
> 
> 
> Just got a Panasonic plasma TH-50PZ750U and Comcast DCH 3416 DVR.
> 
> 
> Everything is working well so far, but I am curious about a few things:
> 
> 
> 1. Should I be able to use the TVs on-board tuner(s)? I expected to be able to see the local HD channels at least. Not sure about the basic analog channels. I have connected the RF-out on the back of the 3416 to the Antenna/Cable In on the plasma. Does the 3416 not pass the signal through? Or is that only for old-style channel 3/4 use, and I need a splitter?



Didn't your DCH3416 come with an HDMI cable? I think someone posted that the new dch3416 boxes come with those now... if not they will provide you with component cables I know. Since you are using the 3416dvr as your tuner, I'd recommend connecting it via HDMI to your plasma, you'll notice a huge difference in picture quality verses using the RF-out.


----------



## newlinux

If your TV has a QAM tuner you should be able to tune some stations using your TV's internal tuner. I think you will want to split the signal going into the cable box as opposed to using the cable box RF output. Depending on your set's PSIP support and comcast transmitting the proper data the channels could end up being scanned to various numbers. This thread has a listing of QAM stations available unencrypted their locations.


On demand content is uneven across the networks. CBS has plenty but the other major networks don't. It's hard to know what will be available from the movie channels in advance, especially their HD offerings. When a show is available varies from show to show. I don't know about Mad Men.


----------



## TedPeters

ABHD, sorry for the confusion - yes, the DCH3416 is connected to the plasma via HDMI (no Comcast wouldn't supply one, they only provide component). The RF connnection is my attempt to try the onboard QAM (and NTSC?) tuner (like when I have the DVR recording two shows, and want to watch a 3rd, and/or to compare quality).


newlinux, I think you are right, I need to use a splitter. I'll search this thread for the channel listing, thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedPeters* /forum/post/11713242
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. On Demand - There seems to be a decent amount of HD content available; how often are new programs made available? In particular, I was hoping for the latest episode of Mad Men from AMC. They have up through Episode 9, but I would have thought Episode 10 would be there after it aired on Thursday.
> 
> ...



The episode of Mad Men aired last Thursday on AMC was a repeat, so there was no new one available for OnDemand.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedPeters* /forum/post/11714522
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll search this thread for the channel listing, thanks.



The latest one is in posting #10161, by pastiche.


----------



## rdiotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/11711589
> 
> 
> Sill down. Might want to check the OTA thread to see if they've reported it down.



Yes, the KSTW-DT transmitter failed on Saturday, Sept. 22nd. we are waiting for technical parts from Harris Broadcast.









Expectation is to be back on air Tuesday the 25th sometime.

Sorry for the inconvenience










R Diotte

CE, KSTW


----------



## SuperRob

As long as you'll be back up by Thursday evening, I won't have to release the hounds.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/11716093
> 
> 
> Yes, the KSTW-DT transmitter failed on Saturday, Sept. 22nd. we are waiting for technical parts from Harris Broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expectation is to be back on air Tuesday the 25th sometime.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Diotte
> 
> CE, KSTW



Thanks for letting us know.







Best of luck on getting back on the air!


Regards,


Jim Kollar


----------



## TedPeters

wareagle, thanks for the Mad Men and channel listing info!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdiotte* /forum/post/11716093
> 
> 
> Yes, the KSTW-DT transmitter failed on Saturday, Sept. 22nd. we are waiting for technical parts from Harris Broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expectation is to be back on air Tuesday the 25th sometime.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Diotte
> 
> CE, KSTW




That's good news!!


PS, any chance KSTW will broadcast Mariners games on 111 in HD next year? This year, I was always dissapointed when home games were broadcast on KSTW instead of FSNW because the simulcast on 111 was not in HD. In any case, please focus on the transmitter for now, and work on the Mariners in HD for next year.


----------



## wareagle

The OnDemand lady is pitching the free movie "Goodbye Mr. Chips" from TCM, including clips from the 1969 version. The actual movie available is the 1939 version. I wonder where that got crossed up.


Reminds me of a couple of months ago when there was a listing on Starz Kids and Family channel for "A Boy and His Dog". I couldn't believe they would show that movie on that channel, so I recorded it -- turns out it was some other (Disney) dog movie.


----------



## jimre

Anyone else getting audio dropouts during Ken Burns' "The War" on KTCS-HD 108? I've been getting complete loss of audio for 1-2 seconds every couple minutes - enough to be quite annoying. It's the same whether watching the live broadcast on 108, or watching the recorded version on my DVR (6412). It occured on last night's premiere episode as well as tonight's.


----------



## jeff28

I noticed the dropouts last night and finally gave up on watching it.... just too much to deal with.


----------



## BJM

*Disclaimer:* This is kind of long. If you're unhappy with Comcast scraping the bottom of your wallet before they'll let you lease their DVR you may be interested. Otherwise, you may want to move on.


It's been a while since I've posted in this thread (or even read it) but I thought I'd share an e-mail I sent to one of the higher ups at Comcast (can't remember his title; VP of something) as well as his response.

_Dear John Dietrich,


I'm finally taking the time to respond to the letter you sent out dated May 11, 2007. I do have a comment on Comcast's service that I'd like to share with you in the hopes that you really do care. I've always wanted to complain about this to somebody at Comcast (other than a CSR) but never have until now.


I love HD. I have a large digital front projection set-up that screams for an HD signal and HD only. I DO NOT watch any TV programs that are not produced in HD. I loved the Motorola HD DVR that I used to lease from you (even with all its quirks and really poor user interface). Unfortunately, I have been without it for over a year due to what I believe is an unfair policy showing total disregard to HD consumers like me.


Unless Comcast has changed its policy on this, in order to get the DVR one must have expanded basic cable which includes all the analog channels beyond 29 or so (not sure the exact number) up to channel 99. Limited basic, channels 2-20 something (what I currently have) is not good enough. Say what? You’re going to make a customer who does not watch ANY analog channels pay for a bunch more they'll never watch before you'll let them pay extra for the DVR and the required digital package to get the DVR? Unbelievable!


I do not have a problem paying for the basic analog line to get the digital signal into my house. I do not have a problem paying the extra $5 or so over the regular HD STB fee for the DVR. I do not even have a problem being required to subscribe to the lowest price digital package, although that should be optional too for customers who just want the DVR and HD locals. I really did enjoy having Discovery HD Theater and INHD 1 & 2 (no longer available) in addition to the local HD digital feeds. But I can not justify my hard earned money being literally thrown away due to this senseless policy. The only thing I can see behind it is greed.


Let's just assume that Comcast did need to recoup the cost of the DVR boxes when they first came out. Fine, but hey, come on; it’s been about three years now. I think you guys are doing OK. For a year and a half I was able to get the CSR’s to find a way through special discount codes to still let me pay for only the limited cable service instead of expanded basic. At the time this was a difference of about $30, which, to me, is a lot of money on a monthly basis when I receive nothing in return for it. This got old very fast. I finally gave up on Comcast changing its policy and reluctantly returned my DVR to the Everett cable store. I was extremely happy with Comcast and the superior HD signal Comcast provides over satellite. But now? If it weren’t for the extremely tall trees all over my property I’d dump Comcast and just go OTA in a second. I’m currently waiting for Verizon’s FIOS TV to come to my neighborhood (fiber is in but only Internet service currently).


So we both lose. Comcast would have more of my money if I could just get the DVR with my limited basic cable and I lose out on not being able to time shift my favorite TV programs, which means I pretty much don’t watch them anymore. In addition to the digital silver package, I used to happily give Comcast my money for HBO HD as well, which is also useless without the DVR. Thank God for HD DVD and Blu-ray discs!


Why not truly cater to the HD enthusiast like you claim you do by dropping this unwarranted policy? Why not take it a step further and actually provide an exclusive HD package only including the DVR at a reasonable price? Then I could possibly afford two or three of the premium HD movie channels. Then everybody wins! Your letter mentions, “several extremely attractive offers to help you get started in HD” yet I can not find even one on Comcast’s web site. Just a bunch of packages with hundreds of non HD digital channels that I would never watch for prices I can’t justify on my budget.


Hopefully I’m not the only HD enthusiast who has complained about this. Hopefully things will change soon (maybe when you dump analog altogether?) and I can once again become a satisfied Comcast customer.


Brent Miller_


Here is Mr. Dietrich's response

_Dear Mr. Miller, thank you for taking the time to write this note and I appreciate the feedback. Let me try to give you the best answer I can, but bear in mind this is just one man’s opinion. This has become a pretty tough issue.


Our most current policy has actually gone the other way, meaning more restrictive as oppose to less. We currently ask that customers subscribe not only to digital, but to the digital plus level of programming as well along with at least one premium channel like HBO (although we do have digital specials at the moment which include HBO).


In my opinion, I think all of us in the industry (cable and satellite) were a bit surprised by how fast the DVR’s have become adopted out there. It is an excellent product (particularly as we get the bugs out) that has come along at exactly the right time. Hence the incredible demand.


However, these boxes are really quite sophisticated (two-tuner, HD-capable) and still cost us on the order of $400 to purchase, even in the volumes that we buy at. As we only charge $11.95 per month for the rental of the box, it takes 33 months to get our investment back, just to break even on one box.


In our Washington State market, in loose numbers, we installed 75K of these boxes last year, all at $400 a pop. Seattle is one of 200 Comcast markets in the United States that are installing DVR’s. When you do the arithmetic, you can see that this quickly becomes a multi-billion dollar capital investment decision. There is indeed an upper limit on what our shareholders will let spend. If we spent it all on DVR’s, then we will not be able to purchase and install equipment that for example, would allow us to add more HD channels or increase speeds for High-Speed Internet.


So in order to achieve the best overall balance in terms of capital investment, we have adopted these new policies. We will still provide DVR’s to anyone that wants one, but by increasing the programming requirements, the capital economics around the DVR’s work better.


I know that this is not what you wanted to hear, but I did want you to know that I took your question seriously and we very much do appreciate your business. In relation to our HD offers, they are only being done on a local basis, which is why they are not on the Web site. John Dietrich_


I haven't responded yet. I was surprised to learn that the requirements have become even more strict. I'm thinking of suggesting a contract with an early termination fee rather than requiring the full analog package AND a premium movie channel. I would imagine they are making payments to Motorola for these boxes instead of just giving them billions of dollars in a cash payment. Do they really need to recoup the money from the customer so fast? Like I said in my letter, I think Comcast is doing OK.


If anybody has anything I could include in a response I'm open for suggestions.


Brent


----------



## Dave928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11716991
> 
> 
> The OnDemand lady is pitching the free movie "Goodbye Mr. Chips" from TCM, including clips from the 1969 version. The actual movie available is the 1939 version. I wonder where that got crossed up.



that's a good thing. have you seen the 1969 version? absolutely horrid...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/11718808
> 
> 
> I would imagine they are making payments to Motorola for these boxes instead of just giving them billions of dollars in a cash payment. Do they really need to recoup the money from the customer so fast? Like I said in my letter, I think Comcast is doing OK.



I would expect Motorola is not receiving full payment for their boxes up-front, but I also doubt they're allowing Comcast two to three years to pay for them in full, either. So I expect Comcast has significant up-front capital tied-up with these boxes and their RoI looks mighty negative for the first 6-12 months on each one.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJM* /forum/post/11718808
> 
> 
> Mr. Dietrich's response:
> 
> 
> However, these boxes are really quite sophisticated (two-tuner, HD-capable) and still cost us on the order of $400 to purchase, even in the volumes that we buy at.



So he's saying that Comcast pays more than the retail price of a Tivo HD? That's a bit hard to believe...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/11721003
> 
> 
> So he's saying that Comcast pays more than the retail price of a Tivo HD? That's a bit hard to believe...



Not really that hard to believe. Tivo's "retail" price is probably at or below the cost of the hardware - only the subscription revenue makes them any money. And AFAIK, Motorola doesn't get any of Comcast's subscription revenue.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11715843
> 
> 
> The episode of Mad Men aired last Thursday on AMC was a repeat, so there was no new one available for OnDemand.



Thanks again for this info, I kept checking OnDemand every couple hours hoping to get the 10th episode. Oh well, I can wait a couple more days.


----------



## jgbaldwin

I know this has been an issue for many of us Comcast HD subscribers for the past couple of years but I read a release on engadgethd.com saying that Comcast is in fact adding 5 new HD stations in certain markets. Is Seattle one of them? Please let it be so. TBSHD for the MLB Playoffs would be amazing, and renew my faith in Comcast, plus what would it take for them to give us NFLHD on the basic tier, a lawsuit?...fine.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/11718730
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting audio dropouts during Ken Burns' "The War" on KTCS-HD 108? I've been getting complete loss of audio for 1-2 seconds every couple minutes - enough to be quite annoying. It's the same whether watching the live broadcast on 108, or watching the recorded version on my DVR (6412). It occured on last night's premiere episode as well as tonight's.



Yep. Only solution was to watch somethung else.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/11718730
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting audio dropouts during Ken Burns' "The War" on KTCS-HD 108? I've been getting complete loss of audio for 1-2 seconds every couple minutes - enough to be quite annoying. It's the same whether watching the live broadcast on 108, or watching the recorded version on my DVR (6412). It occured on last night's premiere episode as well as tonight's.



Bad news... same dropouts in their morning repeat broadcasts on Comcast 108. I don't get offair, so can't check that. I emailed KCTS and they confirmed there were problems with first two days of The War, but hope subsequent broadcasts will be okay. It has been very distracting.


----------



## SuperRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/11735925
> 
> 
> I know this has been an issue for many of us Comcast HD subscribers for the past couple of years but I read a release on engadgethd.com saying that Comcast is in fact adding 5 new HD stations in certain markets. Is Seattle one of them? Please let it be so. TBSHD for the MLB Playoffs would be amazing, and renew my faith in Comcast, plus what would it take for them to give us NFLHD on the basic tier, a lawsuit?...fine.



Highly unlikely, until Seattle finds a way to solve the bandwidth crunch. I'm just pissed that Comcast makes these announcements knowing that some major markets won't see the channels for a long time. We still don't have channels that other markets have had for a YEAR.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperRob* /forum/post/11736611
> 
> 
> Highly unlikely, until Seattle finds a way to solve the bandwidth crunch. I'm just pissed that Comcast makes these announcements knowing that some major markets won't see the channels for a long time. We still don't have channels that other markets have had for a YEAR.



I wonder why our system can't take additional HD when others can. I think they're just playing games.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/11735925
> 
> 
> Is Seattle one of them? Please let it be so. TBSHD for the MLB Playoffs would be amazing, and renew my faith in Comcast.



My faith in Comcast adding any significant amount of HD this year in our area is dwindling fast, but hopefully I'm wrong. I emailed our VP's and another Comcast consultant a few weeks ago about this same topic and haven't got a response back from any of them. Last year in October when I emailed Steve and John, I got a response right away saying we would get UHD and MHD in December. We ended up getting these channels about 6-11 months after a lot of other Comcast markets already had them.


Currently, some Comcast markets will soon carry 8 more HD channels that we do. Seattle is falling behind in HD quickly so you'd think they'd be working on adding some soon with D*'s new channels up today and the possibility for FiosTV arriving here next year in certain areas.


BTW, has anybody seen the 21 new HD channels they added on D* today on a good display to compare it with Comcast HD?


----------



## wareagle

And then there's this report from last week:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11689717
> 
> 
> I got email back from Kipp and he said there are no plans to add TBS - HD or other hd channels in seattle anytime soon. I'm so sick of comcast....


----------



## billymac

imo, that was a very nice, well written reply. he was frank and seemed honest and sincere. i want moca through comcast, or iptv. probably be a while though.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11689717
> 
> 
> I got email back from Kipp and he said there are no plans to add TBS - HD or other hd channels in seattle anytime soon. I'm so sick of comcast....



Wow, I totally missed this post, thanks gdeep, and thanks for quoting it again Wareagle. I really had a small shred of hope we'd get at least a couple HD's by the end of this year, but actually anticipated more. Saying we won't get any HD anytime soon... Comcast's definition of soon usually means months so to me this statement means they probably don't plan on doing squat till sometime in 2008 or even later.


This is quite dissapointing news after reading parts of California got HGTV-HD and Food-HD added today on Comcast. I thought cool, finally the next wave of HD is hitting the west cost, maybe we will too soon.


I'm also feeling a bit ripped off after reading that quote. In early 2006 I called Comcast to ask about HD service and they lied to me saying they were going to add at least a dozen new HD channels by the end of the year. I believed them. So I signed up for the full platinum service to get the most HD available which has added up to thousands of dollars now. And I don't mind paying the full premium if I knew I was helping to support a service dedicated to bringing us more HD. but no... wrong again.


Thanks Comcast


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11741501
> 
> 
> Thanks Comcast



Thanks (for nothing) Comcast.


----------



## gdeep

Thanks Comcast Seattle for not adding new hd channels...I wish i can get Directv but I can't


----------



## jaiden





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/11633296
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 
> V-me added to 82-2
> 
> 104-X multiplex has moved to 116-X
> 
> 105-X multiplex has moved to 117-X
> 
> 116-X multiplex has moved to 118-X
> 
> On Demand Preroll removed from 121-X
> 
> 
> Problems (not reflected in attached list, in hopes they will be fixed):
> 
> 
> KSTW remap to 11-1 is broken, must use 111-2
> 
> KCPQ remap to 13-1 is broken, must use 111-1



Thanks! 111-1 and 111-2 work great! Apparently my sony thinks that the links to 11-1 and 13-1 are still valid so it won't auto-detect the native channel. Searching for channels by hand is boring...


Only problem is that now abc seems to be broken too? I can't get komo hd at 4-1 or 82-4. Anybody else seeing this? Have they moved it again?


----------



## coachv

Am I correct in thinking that I'm not going to be able to watch the baseball playoffs next week in HD? If I looked at the schedule correctly, the first opportunity won't be until Oct. 12th. With D* adding more to their HD package, I may have to switch back.


----------



## summersr

My DCT 3612 was having too many lockups so I swapped it out for the new DCH3416. It seems to behaving well with no lockups and other "features" I have been having with my old DCT 3612.


Should I be crossing my fingers here??


Have I just swapped one problem set for another??


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/11748444
> 
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that I'm not going to be able to watch the baseball playoffs next week in HD? If I looked at the schedule correctly, the first opportunity won't be until Oct. 12th. With D* adding more to their HD package, I may have to switch back.



Perhaps you'll get to watch a few National League division/wildcard playoff games among tied teams, to see who gets into the postseason.


----------



## thelonious

Howdy all, especially for HDHomerun owners...do you have problems with The CW? It stutters a lot for me with both audio and video drops. I have little to no problems with other HD channels.


I don't know if it helps, but during the stutters, my receiver sometimes switches between stereo and 5.1. I'm using Vista MCE with a XBOX 360 front end. I get similar results when viewing the channel using VLC. The HDHR cmd line client reports the channel as qam256:717000000.


I had no problems when using my TV's tuner. Unfortunately, it doesn't show up in a channel scan for some reason.


Any suggestions or at least have similar problems? I needs my Smallville.


----------



## SeattleCubsFans

Here's a link to the official press release from MLB about the playoff TV schedule:

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/press_releas...jsp&c_id=mlbtm 


Looks like there is a slim chance that some of the Division Series games will be on TNT (I think this will occur if two games overlap). I wonder if these will be in HD?


As far as I can tell, TBS HD isn't really rolled out to a lot of people yet (or is it more widely available and just not in our area?) I think MLB should have been more strict about making sure TBS got the HD channel out there before signing the deal.


If I'm correct in my thinking that not a lot of people have TBS HD yet, they should show all the TBS games also on TNT HD (or that silly Mojo channel like FSN HD does sometimes), between the two channels they would cover a lot more of the country.


----------



## SeattleCubsFans

Has anyone noticed that if you go to Comcast's website and look up the TV, the digital packages seemed to have changed? I have the Digital Classic which doesn't seem to be showing up anymore (at least not right now when I looked). They have this one called the Digital Starter now that I don't remember seeing before. The two seem to have all the same channels but the Digital Starter is priced at $50.25 (I think I pay like $62 for Digital Classic). Anyone know the difference? Should I be calling Comcast and telling them to switch me to Digital Starter?


Thanks.


----------



## SeattleCubsFans

Sorry, I was wrong. Digital Starter has less channels then Digital Classic. Looks like you get the local HD channels but not ESPNHD/ESPN2HD and then the 600s (ie TNTHD,UHD,MHD,DHD,MOJO). It's interesting that Digital Classic doesn't show up anymore...looks like if you were signing up today and wanted ESPNHD you'd have to sign up for Digital Preferred with HBO which has an ongoing price of 81.23 a month (what a rip off).


----------



## drew00001

Every time I switched packages, the online channel lists seemed out of date.


----------



## ABHD

Ok this is getting out of hand... After finding out there will be no new HD channels added anytime soon here in Seattle I find out the following today...


If you happened to live in Clark County Wa, to the south of us, like Kelso, Longview etc, or you even live way out somewhere out in timbuktu Oregon... this was announced today


effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes


new networks being added

comcast sportsnet(november1) added to expanded basic ch 37

fox business network added to digital classic ch 130

NFL NETWORK HD added to sports entertainment tier hd ch 717

THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD added to digital classic hd, channel 750

A&E HD added to digital classic hd, channel 752

USA NETWORK HD added to digital classic hd, channel 758

HGTV-HD added to digital classic hd, channel 767


Go figure...


----------



## RED_5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11758854
> 
> 
> If you happened to live in Clark County Wa, to the south of us, like Kelso, Longview etc, or you even live way out somewhere out in timbuktu Oregon... this was announced today
> 
> 
> effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes
> 
> 
> new networks being added
> 
> comcast sportsnet(november1) added to expanded basic ch 37
> 
> fox business network added to digital classic ch 130
> 
> NFL NETWORK HD added to sports entertainment tier hd ch 717
> 
> THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD added to digital classic hd, channel 750
> 
> A&E HD added to digital classic hd, channel 752
> 
> USA NETWORK HD added to digital classic hd, channel 758
> 
> HGTV-HD added to digital classic hd, channel 767




This is completely insane! We should all threaten Comcast with a mass exodus. I'd switch to DIRECTV if they only had our local CW and PBS stations in HD.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11758854
> 
> 
> Ok this is getting out of hand... After finding out there will be no new HD channels added anytime soon here in Seattle I find out the following today...
> 
> 
> If you happened to live in Clark County Wa, to the south of us, like Kelso, Longview etc, or you even live way out somewhere out in timbuktu Oregon... this was announced today
> 
> 
> effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes
> 
> 
> new networks being added
> 
> comcast sportsnet(november1) added to expanded basic ch 37
> 
> fox business network added to digital classic ch 130
> 
> NFL NETWORK HD added to sports entertainment tier hd ch 717
> 
> THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD added to digital classic hd, channel 750
> 
> A&E HD added to digital classic hd, channel 752
> 
> USA NETWORK HD added to digital classic hd, channel 758
> 
> HGTV-HD added to digital classic hd, channel 767
> 
> 
> Go figure...



I traded emails with a couple of senior Comcast guys and I griped about the slow HD rollout here and I specifically griped about wanting TBS-HD for the playoffs. One of the guys told me: "The only item we can share is that we definitely light up The NFL Channel in HD on November 1." The other one said: "Although I cannot get into the specifics, you will be pleased with some news that will be coming in the near future."


If Clark County is getting all of those channels, we probably will too. For whatever reason, we don't get much advance notice here in the Seattle area. I just hope we get TBS-HD in time for the baseball playoffs.


----------



## testarc

Where the heck is National Geography HD? It even disappears from on-demand.


BTW, heard on the radio today, MLB playoff will be on channel 665.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/11759368
> 
> 
> Where the heck is National Geography HD?



Yeah I don't know what happened. I had heard we were going to get that next like 6 months ago, but still nothing... btw Clark County has had NGCHD since January of this year.



> Quote:
> BTW, heard on the radio today, MLB playoff will be on channel 665.



Cool, this will totally work for me. I wanted TBS-HD too and still do but I've heard a lot of people complaining that so far it's been 100 percent stretch-o-vision, just the playoffs will be in HD, but if we get them on 665 in HD, I can wait on TBS til they start broadcasting real HD.


----------



## quarque




jhachey said:


> ... One of the guys told me: "The only item we can share is that we definitely light up The NFL Channel in HD on November 1." The other one said: "Although I cannot get into the specifics, you will be pleased with some news that will be coming in the near future." ...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> uh, let me translate those for anyone who does not speak Comcastic:
> 
> 
> "I think NFL-HD may be available to some people somewhere in the US sometime after Nov. 1, but I'm not sure because nobody knows anything in this godforsaken s**thole."
> 
> 
> "Uh, I don't really know anything either but I've heard that some Comcast subscribers may get some kind of news that won't make them want to rip the cable out of the wall when they hear it, but I could be wrong. This news will arrive sometime between now and when hell freezes over."


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11759327
> 
> 
> I traded emails with a couple of senior Comcast guys and I griped about the slow HD rollout here and I specifically griped about wanting TBS-HD for the playoffs. One of the guys told me: "The only item we can share is that we definitely light up The NFL Channel in HD on November 1." The other one said: "Although I cannot get into the specifics, you will be pleased with some news that will be coming in the near future."



Thanks for emailing Comcast and posting this info. It's good to hear at least something is on the horizon for us in HD. I sure do hope the good news will indeed be pleasing. I've been tricked by them before










I'm gonna send another email to them myself soon. I'm not sure if it's doing any good, but maybe they are finally listening.


----------



## wareagle

A lot of the local Comcast management is residual (residue?) from our previous cable providers (AT&T, TCI, etc.), and they've always seemed to want to treat customers like mushrooms. Let's hope that we end up being pleasantly surprised (but don't count on it).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/11735839
> 
> 
> Thanks again for this info, I kept checking OnDemand every couple hours hoping to get the 10th episode. Oh well, I can wait a couple more days.



You'll be glad to know that Mad Men HD #10 is up now.


----------



## SuperRob

Surprised no one has pointed this out yet ...


"effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes"


On or AFTER? Wow, talk about giving yourself a little leeway.


----------



## gdeep

It will be great if comcast airs tbs hd on mojo during playoffs. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## rsmithx

Is the Oregon Cal game in HD for anyone? I can't believe that this game is being broadcast in SD only...


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmithx* /forum/post/11765487
> 
> 
> Is the Oregon Cal game in HD for anyone? I can't believe that this game is being broadcast in SD only...



If I wasn't so lazy, I would call KOMO and complain. Maybe someone didn't flip to the HD feed.


----------



## sharding

So annoying. I'm sure I've said this before, but I can't believe this is so difficult to get right. Yet I see it happening over and over and over.


What's the number/extension to call and complain? I called their main number but they don't seem to have an receptionist working, and I didn't know what extension or department to try (I said "master control" but that didn't work).


----------



## rsmithx

I'll call, I want... no NEED to see this game in HD










Searching for the number online right now...


----------



## rsmithx

Called KOMO, according to them the game is not being broadcast in HD... so I guess it isn't a technical problem, just an idiots didn't send camera's to Oregon problem...


----------



## sharding

Wow. Lame. Thanks for calling!


----------



## rsmithx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/11765507
> 
> 
> So annoying. I'm sure I've said this before, but I can't believe this is so difficult to get right. Yet I see it happening over and over and over.
> 
> 
> What's the number/extension to call and complain? I called their main number but they don't seem to have an receptionist working, and I didn't know what extension or department to try (I said "master control" but that didn't work).



I just called the newsroom and had them transfer me to master control (206-404-4145)


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I see the Huskies listed for 5 PM on channel 4 but I don't see them on 104. Is Tivo lying to me or is hte USC-UW game not on 104?


----------



## rsmithx

Huskies will be on in 3.5 hours...


----------



## SuperRob

Yeah, I've got the Huskies game in HD at 5PM. Go Dawgs!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/11765694
> 
> 
> I see the Huskies listed for 5 PM on channel 4 but I don't see them on 104. Is Tivo lying to me or is hte USC-UW game not on 104?



The actual game starts at 5:07 - the pregame may not be HD.

Comcast guide says the game is HD.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperRob* /forum/post/11764998
> 
> 
> Surprised no one has pointed this out yet ...
> 
> 
> "effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes"
> 
> 
> On or AFTER? Wow, talk about giving yourself a little leeway.



yeah I noticed that too, however I think the "after" part might be refering to changes coming after Oct 30th on Nov 15th, that were announced along with the new HD channels.


But yeah, with Comcast you never know, that certainly gives a lot of leeway. I remember getting a letter from Comcast over a year saying they have upgraded our area with the "ability" to add dozen's of new HD channels. We only got 3 since that letter and those only happened after swapping out some analogs to digital. Anyway, looks like that's what they are doing more aggressively in Oregon. I sure wish they do that here.


BTW, rumor is they will even get more HD additions before the end of the year. With all the analog swapping and removal, it looks like they'll have room.


Check it out. Here the rest of their Comcast notice:


For parts of Oregon and SW Wasthington:

*NETWORKS MOVING*

JEWELRY TV MOVING TO DIGITAL BASIC CHANNEL 98

TV MART MOVING TO DIGITAL BASIC CHANNEL 315

HALLMARK CHANNEL MOVING TO DIGITAL STARTER CHANNEL 185&18

MSNBC MOVING TO DIGITAL STARTER CHANNEL 128

OXYGEN MOVE TO DIGITAL STARTER CHANNEL 500&68
*YOU WILL NEED A DIGITAL BOX TO VIEW THE ABOVE CHANNELS*


THE HISTORY CHANNEL MOVING TO CHANNEL 50

THE WEATHER CHANNEL MOVING TO CHANNEL 47

UNIVERSAL HD (DIGITAL CLASSIC HD) MOVING TO CHANNEL 757

*NETWORKS THAT WILL BE REMOVED*

CNW14 CH 14

HBO FAMILY EAST CH 556

MORE MAX CH 564

SHOWTIME EAST CH 575

SHOWTIME SHOWCASE EAST CH 579

SHOWTIME EXTREME EAST CH 581

TMC XTRA EAST CH 592


THE FOLLOWING CHANGES WILL BE AFFECTIVE ON OR AFTER NOVEMBER 15,2007

KXPD-LP (AZTECA AMERICA) ADDED TO DIGITAL BASIC CH 317&617

AZTECA AMERICA (SATELLITE) REMOVED FROM THE H TIER CH 617


----------



## jimre

Below is the response I received from KCTS regarding the audio dropouts during Ken Burns' "The War" on KCTS-HD.


I saw in other threads this PBS HD broadcast had audio problems all over the nation. The exact symptoms varied in different PBS markets - in many cities this manifested itself as "out of sync" (words lagging behind lips); in others, audio dropouts. Perhaps the symptoms varied depending on what type of encoder was used at each local station.


In any case, people seem to agree the problem originated with the master encoding from PBS national. The national PBS engineers say they've fixed the problem on their end, and are sending out new feeds of all the episodes. Since I experienced the same audio dropouts during all four initial episodes of this mini-series on KCTS-HD, I'd guess perhaps these initial four (problem) feeds were all downloaded & cached on KCTS local video servers prior to the problem being fixed.


Hopefully we'll get new, fixed feeds for the next four episodes starting on Sunday.



> Quote:
> Thank you for your interest in KCTS Television.
> 
> 
> Here is some additional information about the recent broadcast issues:
> 
> 
> The digital technology used in broadcasting high definition programs requires the translation of picture and sound information into high volumes of very discrete electronic information, which is then encoded into a digital transmission stream which must be received and decoded by the equipment that plays it for the viewer. In the case of this series, the demands placed on the encoding/decoding process are extremely high, because the picture information is full of visual "noise" resulting from the graininess of the archival film being used and the sound information is full of detail related to the complex music and sound effects.
> 
> 
> We have been told by PBS that there was more digital information to process than their equipment was initially able to handle. One result was that when the picture and sound were recombined at the receiving end, they sometimes were out of synchronization. We have been told that PBS engineers have reconfigured the equipment at their end to eliminate this problem, so that all future broadcasts of these HD episodes should be correct leaving PBS.
> 
> 
> However, they say, since the encoding/decoding process repeats itself several times along the path between PBS and the viewer (such as within the local cable company's transmission process) it is possible that some viewers may still experience some of these problems, depending on the limitations of the equipment involved in each viewer's transmission path. Hopefully if such problems continue, they will be much reduced.
> 
> 
> All future HD broadcasts of programs in this series, including repeats of the earlier episodes, will be new feeds from PBS, and KCTS engineers are doing their best to ensure that all digital signal processing within the control of KCTS is accurate. We do welcome hearing from any viewers who continue to experience problems, so that we can try to pinpoint exactly where those problems may be originating.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> Juliene Gschwend
> 
> KCTS Television
> 
> Viewer Services


----------



## SteveCoug

I just switched to Comcast a couple of months ago to get FSN HD broadcasts of the M's and other sports.


Right now FSN HD is on Channel 664 (Mojo or whater it's called) when certain games are played. And they turn off the HD broadcast at the end of its scheduled time, even if the game is not over. That happened to me a couple nights ago when the M's game went to 12 innings.


Do you know if there are any plans for Comcast to add a full time channel dedidated to FSN HD?


And if not, do you know if we are currently getting all of the FSN HD broadcasts on Channel 664, or just some of them?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/11768751
> 
> 
> Do you know if there are any plans for Comcast to add a full time channel dedidated to FSN HD?



I expect there are long term plans for such, but I doubt we will see FSNHD for over a year. It would be great however to have this year's NW college basketball games in HD.


----------



## jeff28

don't know if any of you watch "the tube" on channel 116 but it is going dark tonight.


> Quote:
> Dear friend of THE TUBE Music Network,
> 
> 
> We regret to inform you of the fate that has befallen The Tube Music Network. October 1, 2007 The Tube ceased its national broadcast.
> 
> 
> Viewers, Artists, Music Companies, Investors, Business Partners, TV stations, Cable companies, Advertisers , Friends and our creative partners @Radical Media - your support of The Tube has always been highly valued and appreciated. The collective efforts of this team, fueled by the letters we received from viewers, sustained THE TUBE as it struggled through the financial limitations that ultimately contributed to its incapacitated state.
> 
> 
> Thank you for inviting The Tube Music Network into your life.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> The Tube Music Network staff


----------



## EZ Rider

Can someone help with a weird problem I'm having?


The TV set is a 37" Panasonic plasma with a QAM tuner, the cable is coming in straight from the wall, no set top box. The problem is with Fox HD. The channel seems to alternate which channel it comes through on. One time it will be on 13-1, the next time it will be on 111-1. The problem with 13-1 is that it will only stay tuned there for about 15 seconds, at which point the picture goes to snow and the TV sets itself to channel 1. So I have to switch to a different channel, and then go to 111-1.


So is this a problem with how Comcast is mapping the channel, or is this a problem with the TV?


(Obviously this is pertinent today, since the Seahawks are playing...)


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11772501
> 
> 
> don't know if any of you watch "the tube" on channel 116 but it is going dark tonight.



Mmmm . . . . not sure whether or happy or sad. I enjoy this channel on occassion, mainly because of the 5.1 broadcast, but note that removing such may help make room for another HD channel.


----------



## dbphillips

Okay, I haven't sifted through everything, but I've been searching and digging and I'm finding the old "QAM listing" posts, but all the links seem to have disappeared?


I'm having a helluva time getting KOMO and FOX on my Westi. Anyone know how to force it to tune a channel in HD (another thing I can't seem to find anywhere).


----------



## dbphillips

Ah, found the answers. Had to search for pastiche (thank you!) and find the right post. Sheesh! Was there a reason this wan't made a sticky?


Can't force the QAM tune. Gotta connect closer to the pole and see if more channels get found.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphillips* /forum/post/11773112
> 
> 
> Okay, I haven't sifted through everything, but I've been searching and digging and I'm finding the old "QAM listing" posts, but all the links seem to have disappeared?
> 
> 
> I'm having a helluva time getting KOMO and FOX on my Westi. Anyone know how to force it to tune a channel in HD (another thing I can't seem to find anywhere).


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphillips* /forum/post/11773312
> 
> 
> Ah, found the answers. Had to search for pastiche (thank you!) and find the right post. Sheesh! Was there a reason this wan't made a sticky?



One very simple reason: I don't know how to make it a sticky.










I have tried to remember to remove the old lists when I upload the new ones to keep it simple. If there's an easier way to do this, let me know!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11772501
> 
> 
> don't know if any of you watch "the tube" on channel 116 but it is going dark tonight.










That ruins my weekend. The Tube is my habitual background noise. I even bought a cheap QAM tuner to pick it up on the SD set in my bedroom.










Maybe they'll pick up RTN to replace it? That's the only one of the new sub-channel networks other than The Tube that's interested me, and it hasn't been picked up in Seattle yet.


And there it went... 9PM... gone.


----------



## artshotwell

I notice the audio problems were still there for last night's episode of The War.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/11768337
> 
> 
> Below is the response I received from KCTS regarding the audio dropouts during Ken Burns' "The War" on KCTS-HD.
> 
> 
> I saw in other threads this PBS HD broadcast had audio problems all over the nation. The exact symptoms varied in different PBS markets - in many cities this manifested itself as "out of sync" (words lagging behind lips); in others, audio dropouts. Perhaps the symptoms varied depending on what type of encoder was used at each local station.
> 
> 
> In any case, people seem to agree the problem originated with the master encoding from PBS national. The national PBS engineers say they've fixed the problem on their end, and are sending out new feeds of all the episodes. Since I experienced the same audio dropouts during all four initial episodes of this mini-series on KCTS-HD, I'd guess perhaps these initial four (problem) feeds were all downloaded & cached on KCTS local video servers prior to the problem being fixed.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll get new, fixed feeds for the next four episodes starting on Sunday.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/11778991
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 'monitoring' The Tube broadcast was one good thing about the job when we were airing less then stellar programming on our main streams.
> 
> ...



Then I suppose you must've seen almost everything The Tube ever showed.


----------



## drew00001

Is the chanel 116 filler page correct in stating that MYQ gets to choose the replacement for The Tube?


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11759327
> 
> 
> If Clark County is getting all of those channels, we probably will too. For whatever reason, we don't get much advance notice here in the Seattle area. I just hope we get TBS-HD in time for the baseball playoffs.



Don't count on it! When we moved from Clark County to King County in August, 1998, TCI (at the time) had a lot fewer channels here than in Clark County. Every time I've checked since, Clark County always has more channels than here. Many channels that were in the "extended basic" there were only in digital here. We tried digital & the service went from bad (got about half the available channels) to worse (maybe got 1 or 2 channels) in the month we tried it. We've had Dish Network since September, 1998, & have been very happy.


----------



## BIslander

I called Comcast to ask whether the TBS HD games would be put on Mojo since Comcast doesn't have TBS-HD in Seattle or Bremerton. The CSR said no. But, he offered to reduce my bill this month. I was on my cell phone, which went dead at that point. So, we'll see about the bill reduction.


----------



## jefbal99

Can anyone in the Pacific Northwest confirm if FSN NW is broadcasting in 1080i or 720p?


----------



## keithaxis

It is a fox station so it is 720P.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/11782548
> 
> 
> It is a fox station so it is 720P.



I thought it was 480i, other than special events broadcast on mojo.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/11781706
> 
> 
> I called Comcast to ask whether the TBS HD games would be put on Mojo since Comcast doesn't have TBS-HD in Seattle or Bremerton. The CSR said no.




Bummer to hear we won't get the playoffs even on 664







... and it just so happens that a bunch of Comcast markets just added TBS-HD today and others markets will be getting it on Oct 3rd. Oh and while they were at it, some markets threw in CNN-HD and History-HD today also.


But the good news is that this probably means we might get TBS-HD for the playoffs in either Oct 2008 or 2009.


----------



## jaiden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphillips* /forum/post/11773312
> 
> 
> Ah, found the answers. Had to search for pastiche (thank you!) and find the right post. Sheesh! Was there a reason this wan't made a sticky?
> 
> 
> Can't force the QAM tune. Gotta connect closer to the pole and see if more channels get found.



so where'd you find these answers? and what were they? is komo still at 82-4?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11782922
> 
> 
> Bummer to hear we won't get the playoffs even on 664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it just so happens that a bunch of Comcast markets just added TBS-HD today and others markets will be getting it on Oct 3rd. Oh and while they were at it, some markets threw in CNN-HD and History-HD today also.
> 
> 
> But the good news is that this probably means we might get TBS-HD for the playoffs in either Oct 2008 or 2009.




I knew this was going to happen....


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thelonious* /forum/post/11750901
> 
> 
> Howdy all, especially for HDHomerun owners...do you have problems with The CW? It stutters a lot for me with both audio and video drops. I have little to no problems with other HD channels.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it helps, but during the stutters, my receiver sometimes switches between stereo and 5.1. I'm using Vista MCE with a XBOX 360 front end. I get similar results when viewing the channel using VLC. The HDHR cmd line client reports the channel as qam256:717000000.
> 
> 
> I had no problems when using my TV's tuner. Unfortunately, it doesn't show up in a channel scan for some reason.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or at least have similar problems? I needs my Smallville.



I watched "Aliens in America" lastnight on CW11 without any problems. I have an HDHomeRun on Windows Vista MCE. I dont use an xbox360 for my frontend.


HTPC Specs:

P4 2.8ghz

1GB RAM

Nvidia 6600 AGP

SB Live! (drivers only support stereo, no 5.1)

Vista Ultimate

Using PowerDVD 7.3 Decoders


----------



## jgbaldwin

Well, it's official...Comcast has been beaten to the sweet fruit we've all been waiting for. Sci-fi HD apparently launched on Directv today. Do we expect Comcast to add gobs of stations before the end of the year...everyone together now "Not a chance!"


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/11799576
> 
> 
> Well, it's official...Comcast has been beaten to the sweet fruit we've all been waiting for. Sci-fi HD apparently launched on Directv today. Do we expect Comcast to add gobs of stations before the end of the year...everyone together now "Not a chance!"



Looks like Comcast better get moving before Sci-fi broadcasts the new Battlestar Gallactica movie in November.


----------



## jameskollar

Damn! And with season 4 of BSG coming up in the next couple of months.


----------



## keithaxis

judging by all the comcast commercial's I see I would say they have no plans to add any HD channels. The ad's all talk about all the HD Music and HD movies you can watch on demand and that is all they tout. They think that appeases the HD enthusiests I guess...They will have my cable bill drasticallly cut back soon. I ordered the new D* mpeg 4 HD box as I have Sunday ticket but I thought I would like to see what the new HD stations look like and have for content...


Comcast seems very content with HD on demand. Too bad.


----------



## jameskollar

As an aside, Comcast's VOD has some serious competition. Amazon's Unbox looks really cool. I've not played much with it, but here's what happened to me. I scheduled Back to You to record and the darn DVR recorded 13 instead of 113 and it had horrible breakup.


I went to Unbox, found the pilot and downloaded the entire show for free. You can download to a computer or a Tivo directly. Very, very cool.


----------



## jhachey

FWIW - I just got an email from a senior guy in Comcast:



> Quote:
> "In addition to NFL HD which we just announced, without making any guarantees, we are currently planning on launching four more HD networks in early December. The four coming are on the list you sent. We will be able to release the definitive list for December 2007 in two weeks. We are also planning on putting up 30 new HD channels in 2008."



The channels I asked about were the ones that have been either announced or rolled out elsewhere by Comcast (Food-HD, HGTV-HD, A&E-HD, History-HD, TBS-HD, Nat'l Geo - HD, USA-HD, CNN HD).


It doesn't sound like we'll see TBS-HD for the playoffs, but it does sound like some good news in December. Hopefully, we will know more in two weeks.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11802213
> 
> 
> FWIW - I just got an email from a senior guy in Comcast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The channels I asked about were the ones that have been either announced or rolled out elsewhere by Comcast (Food-HD, HGTV-HD, A&E-HD, History-HD, TBS-HD, Nat’l Geo – HD, USA-HD, CNN HD).
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like we'll see TBS-HD for the playoffs, but it does sound like some good news in December. Hopefully, we will know more in two weeks.




So, 5 channels by end of this year. By then other areas will have 10 new channels. When did the announcement for NFL HD came out?


----------



## newlinux

I'll believe it when I see it. Man, I would really love Scifi-HD!!! and USA-HD. Heck, since they've pinned their hopes on onDemand content, how about some of the recent Scifi and USA shows showing up on Demand in HD??? Right now CBS has the most offerings on onDemand in HD.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11802213
> 
> 
> FWIW - I just got an email from a senior guy in Comcast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The channels I asked about were the ones that have been either announced or rolled out elsewhere by Comcast (Food-HD, HGTV-HD, A&E-HD, History-HD, TBS-HD, Nat’l Geo – HD, USA-HD, CNN HD).
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like we'll see TBS-HD for the playoffs, but it does sound like some good news in December. Hopefully, we will know more in two weeks.



Well this finally sounds somewhat promising. Comcast reps have not responded to my emails about more HD. So please keep us informed if you hear anything.


I'm hoping for the best; however, he does state "without making any guarantees" so with that said and my past experience with Comcast. I'll believe it when I see it also.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11802616
> 
> 
> So, 5 channels by end of this year. By then other areas will have 10 new channels. When did the announcement for NFL HD came out?



Yeah and 30 by 2008 probably means Dec 2008 and the rest of the Comcast markets will probably be competitive with D* by then.


I'm guessing FiosTV will be here in certain areas by fall 2008, so I'd expect that will be when Comcast finally picks up the pace here. This seems to be what happened in Oregon. FiosTV is ready to go there now at the end of this month, and suddenly Comcast is adding a bunch of HD at the same time.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Comcast exec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "We are also planning on putting up 30 new HD channels in 2008." .



I Call B.S.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11802679
> 
> 
> Man, I would really love Scifi-HD!!! and USA-HD.



These are my preferences, but since Scifi-HD was not on the list, TBS-HD is my next choice . . . which will make sure we get 2008 ML playoff games in HD. A&E-HD is a distant 3rd choice, but only b/c of the Sopranos.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11803413
> 
> 
> These are my preferences, but since Scifi-HD was not on the list, TBS-HD is my next choice . . . which will make sure we get 2008 ML playoff games in HD. A&E-HD is a distant 3rd choice, but only b/c of the Sopranos.



Given that Clark County is getting History-HD, A&E-HD, USA-HD, and HGTV-HD at the end of October, I'd bet that's what we're in for a month later. I seem to recall they led us by about a month or so the last time there was a similar kind of rollout of new HD channels.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

So, as usual, Comcast of Seattle starts the HD broadcasts after the actual thing you want to watch is already over? Wonderful. They didn't turn on ESPN2 HD until the World Cup was almost over in 2006, and now they won't add TBS HD until after the baseball playoffs are over. Well, at least they are always consistently incompetent.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11803347
> 
> 
> I Call B.S.



I second that.


----------



## tluxon

I've been recording Nascar Now in HD from channel 174 every afternoon. Three days ago it started recording it from channel 32 (SD) instead even though I had nothing else recording. Can anyone explain to me what's happening and how to prevent it?


Thanks!


----------



## gdeep

This is what somebody did in Denver to get TBS HD channel added asap. We should try this here and maybe we will get TBS HD right away. I don't have any contacts with Media. I'm sure somebody has some contacts with local Press.



Great news from Denver. After my call to Comcast yesterday and my email to the editor of the Rocky Mountain News, we now have TBS-HD. It's at channel 678 on the DVR box.


Amazingly, after my call to Customer No-Service yesterday, somebody from Comcast called this morning to tell me they turned it on.


Now why do we have to go to the freaking PRESS to get action from Comcast Denver?


Wake up, folks! Enough with acting passive toward Comcast. They are regulated by your local county government. Call the press. Call your county government. Contact the FCC. Go after this lazy, fat company. We deserve better, and we should stop sitting around hoping for new HD channels. We must demand them! Brian Roberts promised us verbally we would have 100+ new HD channels by the end of the year, darn it! This laziness and the bandwidth excuses are ridiculous and unacceptable.


Go forth and make their lives miserable until they make good on Brian Roberts' promise!


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11548684
> 
> 
> I was rechecking to make sure I had set up extra time for recording the USF-Auburn game on ESPN2HD Saturday, and realized it was set to record on 32 instead of 174. Then I noticed that in the new guide both 32 and 174 are named "ESPN2". Although the MSFT guide had no such duplications for any of the HD channels, other Comcast iGuide localities have reported the following bug:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_..._an_HD_channel
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't set up the initial recording on 32 instead of 174, so I'm going to continue to check to see if it migrates from the HD to the SD channel, and if it does then I'll report it as something that needs to be changed in the channel designators.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11553813
> 
> 
> I've had this happen on 104. I set it to record a show on channel 104, and it recorded the SD channel 4 version instead. At first I thought someone forgot to flip a switch or something on 104, but then I noticed it was recorded from channel 4 in the info. The info for the show also says it's in HD for both 4 and 104, and for some reason it always defaults to record channel 4 instead of 104 even though it was set to record from 104. The only way I can get it to record properly is to wait for the show to come on then hit the record button when on channel 104.
> 
> 
> Also I noticed ESPN2-HD does not show up in my HD menu list of HD channels. Only ESPN-HD is listed there along with all the other HD channels, but ESPN2-HD is missing. Anyone else notice this or have this problem?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11557086
> 
> 
> I've had this problem too. I think I'm about done with this DVR. I think when I have time to drop it off, I'll exchange it for a regular digital box. I can record most of what I want with MythTV and QAM tuners anyway. The rest I'll try and catch on demand...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/11808411
> 
> 
> I've been recording Nascar Now in HD from channel 174 every afternoon. Three days ago it started recording it from channel 32 (SD) instead even though I had nothing else recording. Can anyone explain to me what's happening and how to prevent it?



I've only seen this happen a couple times this week, whereas these other posts were from over a month ago. Since I always program from the guide or with manual recordings, I never looked at the HD Channel List from the Quick Menu. When I just checked I see that channel 174 (ESPN2HD) isn't listed, even though it's always been in the guide. Is this something new and is there any kind of remedy for it?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/11809255
> 
> 
> I've only seen this happen a couple times this week, whereas these other posts were from over a month ago. Since I always program from the guide or with manual recordings, I never looked at the HD Channel List from the Quick Menu. When I just checked I see that channel 174 (ESPN2HD) isn't listed, even though it's always been in the guide. Is this something new and is there any kind of remedy for it?



It isn't new -- both 32 and 174 have had the same name (ESPN2) since the switch to iGuide. I reported it on the feedback site, for all the good that did.


----------



## gdeep

Ok I sent an email to [email protected] . Let's see anything will happen. It will be good if more people can do the same by sending couple of lines.


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11801829
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast better get moving before Sci-fi broadcasts the new Battlestar Gallactica movie in November.



Isn't there a 4 episode mini-series coming before the season starts?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/11813070
> 
> 
> Isn't there a 4 episode mini-series coming before the season starts?



Acording to IMDB.com, it is about the Pegasus before it found Battlestar Gallactica. I have no idea how many parts it is divided into, but IMDB.com says it airs on November 24.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11813231
> 
> 
> Acording to IMDB.com, it is about the Pegasus before it found Battlestar Gallactica. I have no idea how many parts it is divided into, but IMDB.com says it airs on November 24.



It's called Razor and is also coming out on DVD and rumors have it on Hd DVD on Dec. 4th. Amazon is taking pre-orders for both.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11809898
> 
> 
> It isn't new -- both 32 and 174 have had the same name (ESPN2) since the switch to iGuide. I reported it on the feedback site, for all the good that did.



Okay, but prior to this week my 3-in-the-afternoon recordings of Nascar Now have always been from channel 174. It sure seems there must be something else making the distinction between recording 32 or 174. Any chance it might have anything to do with what sources the tuners are tuned to prior to the recording? (just taking a stab there)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/11814151
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Any chance it might have anything to do with what sources the tuners are tuned to prior to the recording? (just taking a stab there)



More likely => the phase of the moon.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11814904
> 
> 
> More likely => the phase of the moon.



Hilarious! I'm at work and this about had me looking like a crazy man laughing at his computer.


This is why I don't rent a dvr anymore.... Hey, anymore word on those Tivo powered DVRs? Will they be here before or after the 30 new HD stations?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11815537
> 
> 
> Hilarious! I'm at work and this about had me looking like a crazy man laughing at his computer.
> 
> 
> This is why I don't rent a dvr anymore.... Hey, anymore word on those Tivo powered DVRs? Will they be here before or after the 30 new HD stations?



Yes! They will be here before or after the 30 new HD...

Oh, wait, they're speaking Comcastic again - where is that Babel fish when I need it.


----------



## Ric Crowe

why I'm insulted! does that mean I'm going to loose all those wonderful and useful shopping networks? When are the HD shopping networks coming.

And I sure hope the radio stations don;t go. I mean, I have radios, but why would I turn one on when I can turn on my TV and listen to radio.

And I really don't want to loose those new 8 in demand stations that don;t work. That's really usefull turning those on and looking at nothing.

Oh and lets up the monthly charge and take more stations away, while throwing little hints, of future channels that will never come while blaming it on not having the infrastructure or we loose too much money on cable boxes.

Comcast, we're a monopoly and don;t give a s$!^ what you want or think.


But I don't want to sound bitter.....or do I......


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11811284
> 
> 
> Ok I sent an email to [email protected] . Let's see anything will happen. It will be good if more people can do the same by sending couple of lines.



Email sent.


Main topics that I reported which can be verified online were... We pay the same here for our digital-TV/HD/dvr service as other markets which currently get up to 5-8 or more HD channels than we do. HD additions come to Seattle about 6 months to a year or more after many other markets add them, including markets smaller that Seattle. Subscription fees can add up to thousands of dollars in monthly bills during this time period for us who are mainly subscribing for HD service and getting much less. Meanwhile, we are currently missing the playoffis on tbs in HD and missing out on many hours of other HD content currently available to Comcast customers in other markets.


Not sure if it will help, but I figure it's worth a try. Just trying to bring more HD to Seattle sooner than later.


Thanks gdeep for the email.


----------



## tballx

Regarding the letters to the PI, would either of you care to share your message? I'm in. Everyone on this thread should do the same. I'd like to hear the points raised by others to the press in their messages though. Might give me some more ideas.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/11818548
> 
> 
> why I'm insulted! does that mean I'm going to loose all those wonderful and useful shopping networks?



I suspect Comcast gets paid to carry those shopping and religious channels. Dumping them would mean lost income for Comcast. Not that I'm defending them, just explaining the realities.


----------



## mwnorman

Directv added TBS HD last week. DishNetwork added TBS HD today.


It is official, Seattle Comcast is the only place in this market where you CAN NOT watch the playoffs in HD.


Way to go Comcast.


----------



## summersr

This is probably a "do a search nubie" question










I just replaced my oldy moldy analog set in the kitchen with a digital set with a qam tuner. As I understand it the CADTV set of channels it auto discovered are the unencrypted Comcast channels.


So with head in my hand, and bowing low....where is a link to the mapping of 5-0, 5-1, etc to actual channels?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/11826770
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So with head in my hand, and bowing low....where is a link to the mapping of 5-0, 5-1, etc to actual channels?




Here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11633296


----------



## artseattle

Since the Yankees game is running over on TBS, 55, they are showing the Angels game on HD, 662. My picture is stuttering and is unwatchable, however. Why can't they fix this and run all of the TBS games on 662? Obviously, it's possible!


Art


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11811284
> 
> 
> Ok I sent an email to [email protected] . Let's see anything will happen. It will be good if more people can do the same by sending couple of lines.



I sent an email today as well. Let's keep pestering whoever we can to get some answers. My main point was: why is Seattle so far behind other markets in getting HD. I ended it by saying "something is fishy here and it isn't the Salmon."


I'm looking more and more at DirecTV these days...


----------



## newlinux

I sent an email too... I'm thinking of DirecTV as well. had them back when I had a direcTivo... Maybe just keep basic cable for the unencrypted QAM for my HTPC. Thinking about it... Will probably do a reassessment sometime early this year.


Yes, looking at the HD baseball game is nice... What could have been...


----------



## jjielectronics

I am looking long & hard at the DirecTV website all night.

It is ridiculous that the TBS HD feed is not available for the playoffs at least.

Take that dumb 665 off at night when baseball is on.

Plus, why is the NFL-HD not on? This is just dumb.


----------



## skyboysea

Did you guys filed a complaint with the Office of Cable Communication of the City of Seattle? Years back when I had problems with AT&T they helped me quite a bit and they have the muscle to kick Comcast ass.

The link is http://www.seattle.gov/cable/comments.htm .


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyboysea* /forum/post/11831032
> 
> 
> Did you guys filed a complaint with the Office of Cable Communication of the City of Seattle? Years back when I had problems with AT&T they helped me quite a bit and they have the muscle to kick Comcast ass.
> 
> The link is http://www.seattle.gov/cable/comments.htm .



I'm going to fill this one out to. Thanks skyboysea.


Thanks to all for sending a email to seattlepi. Should we also warn Comcast VP that we are going to press and city?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballx* /forum/post/11820805
> 
> 
> Regarding the letters to the PI, would either of you care to share your message? I'm in. Everyone on this thread should do the same. I'd like to hear the points raised by others to the press in their messages though. Might give me some more ideas.



My message to them was basically how comcast seattle is behind on adding hd channels. Even smaller markets are ahead of Seattle and plus I said VP is telling customers that a new hd channel is coming very soon from last 6 months.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyboysea* /forum/post/11831032
> 
> 
> Did you guys filed a complaint with the Office of Cable Communication of the City of Seattle? Years back when I had problems with AT&T they helped me quite a bit and they have the muscle to kick Comcast ass.
> 
> The link is http://www.seattle.gov/cable/comments.htm .



Thanks for the link - I filled that one out as well.


Keep pooring it on lads, they're starting to crumble!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11831279
> 
> 
> I'm going to fill this one out to. Thanks skyboysea.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for sending a email to seattlepi. Should we also warn Comcast VP that we are going to press and city?



Sure. What harm could it do? Tell him there are lots of angry HD enthusiasts complaining to every available resource and we're not going to stop. Isn't Seattle supposed to be a "high-tech cutting-edge city" where everything is AHEAD of the curve?


If it weren't for the $500 equipment cost to switch to DirecTV I would have left Comcast months ago.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tivomonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . But since the FCC is forcing cable to hold onto analog until 2011, instead of 2009 for OTA broadcasts, you can partially blame the FCC for pushing cable towards SDV for bandwidth savings.
> 
> 
> And you can bet that SDV is the last thing that cable wants to do. Because it costs MONEY to implement. And they can raise rates a little, because they always do every year. But they can't raise rates enough to cover the cost of converting to SDV in the short amount of time they'd like to recover that money.
> 
> 
> If cable could just eliminate analog and move to all QAM, you can bet they'd do that first, to extend having to upgrade to new technology at some point.



I took this from Tivocommunity.com. This is the first I have seen the 2011 requirment. Does anyone know if this is ture. It seems counterproductive.


----------



## gdeep

I even emailed Swann from tvpredictions.com to see if he can check with comcast corp on why Seattle is way behind. I got a email back from him and this is his reply:


"Thanks. I'll try to add it to the list of questions to ask them this week."


Comcast Seattle better watch out....


----------



## Jiff

Pretty lame that there's no TBS HD for baseball. At TBS' notice last night, I flipped to TNT HD during the Yankee game for the REd Sox game when it started. Yup, in HD,,, until the Yankee game ended, then back to TBS SD.


Cool that the Coug/ASU is in HD on 664 today. Was the Coug/Ariz game there last week? I didn't check.


----------



## djmattyb

If someone could post a generic letter, I'd be happy to sign my name it and sent it in to Seattle Times, Office of Cable Communications, etc.


----------



## mwnorman

So are getting some MLB Playoffs in HD today?


TNTHD (Channel 662) in the program guide says 9:30 - 10:00 MLB On Deck and than at 10:00 - 1:30 MLB Playoff/To Be Announced.


I'm there now and some terrible movie is on instead. But maybe in 18 minutes it switches over????


----


Went to the TNT website. Indeed we are suppose to have it on TNT but won't since it was to be the Diamondbacks v Cubs but this game isn't needed. I was hoping to see the Sox v LAA game. My moment of excitement is over...


----------



## Jiff

Nope. I guess the only playoff HD we're gonna see is when games overlap.


----------



## gimmiefuel

Today in the sports section of the Seattle Times on page d16, Larry Stone is discussing the playoffs and mentions the Seattle Comcast doesnt have TBS-HD and then goes on to a quote from Steve Kipp about TBS-HD "We don't have it, unfortunately. We are definitely committed to adding more HD content, including NFL HD on Nov. 1. We just weren't able to add TBS HD in time for the playoffs."

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...8_stone07.html


----------



## Master843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/11839928
> 
> 
> We are definitely committed to adding more HD content, including NFL HD on Nov. 1."



And that will probably be the only new HD channel we get for the rest of the year.


----------



## grsmith317




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11832566
> 
> 
> I took this from Tivocommunity.com. This is the first I have seen the 2011 requirment. Does anyone know if this is ture. It seems counterproductive.



Here is a link to a site that talks about this:
http://hometheatermag.com/news/091407fcc/ 


basically they can save space by broadcasting all in digital, they just have to give (not rent) boxes to the analog customers.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/11839928
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We just weren't able to add TBS HD in time for the playoffs."
> 
> ...



And we're just aching to hear the answer to the question, "Why the #&!! not?"


----------



## ABHD

Here is a list of HD channels that Comcast carries or will soon carry in many other markets. There may be others I'm not aware of, but here is what I know for sure that Comcast has announced. This list continues to grow and I wanted to post it because it really shows how much HD Seattle is missing out on from Comcast.


NGC-HD

TBS-HD

A&E-HD

USA-HD

CNN-HD

NFL-HD

Food-HD

HGTV-HD

History-HD


Wow, that's 9 HD channels we lack here now. Last year I think we were only lacking 2-3 HD channels that other markets carried. Seattle is certainly falling far behind quickly.


Now finally on Nov. 1st we will actually get one of those channels, NFL-HD







If Seattle keeps adding HD at this rate, it will take years to add all the rest of the channels listed above. When are they finally going to pick up the pace?


BTW, I'm not positive about this, but I think I read somewhere that to get NFL-HD you will have to purchase the sports entertainment package for an addtional fee. So if you don't have this package already and want it, your bill is going to increase to get this extra HD channel.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/11836680
> 
> 
> If someone could post a generic letter, I'd be happy to sign my name it and sent it in to Seattle Times, Office of Cable Communications, etc.



I think it might be better in some ways for each of us to construct our own letters in our own words so as to indicate this is not a carbon-copy campaign being conducted by someone or some organization. Individual inputs in large numbers can often have a greater impact than a single input with several names on it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grsmith317* /forum/post/11840828
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a site that talks about this:
> http://hometheatermag.com/news/091407fcc/
> 
> 
> basically they can save space by broadcasting all in digital, they just have to give (not rent) boxes to the analog customers.



My understanding of that article is that cable companies could get rid of expanded basic in analog, as long as they make the local channels available via analog. It is not until the cable companies want to do away with analog altogether that they have to start giving (no charge) away digitial cable boxes. Hence, if the cablecompanies got rid of expanded basic they could open up a ton of room for new HD channels. Actually, from a formula that was listed recently, Comcast has room for 2.5 HD channels for every analog channel that they eliminate. Accordingly, if Comcast converted expanded basic to SD digital, they would have room to ad the nine (9) HD channels several times over.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11842670
> 
> 
> My understanding of that article is that cable companies could get rid of expanded basic in analog, as long as they make the local channels available via analog. It is not until the cable companies want to do away with analog altogether that they have to start giving (no charge) away digitial cable boxes. Hence, if the cablecompanies got rid of expanded basic they could open up a ton of room for new HD channels. Actually, from a formula that was listed recently, Comcast has room for 2.5 HD channels for every analog channel that they eliminate. Accordingly, if Comcast converted expanded basic to SD digital, they would have room to ad the nine (9) HD channels several times over.



I can't believe that a cheap wall-wart power supply, a QAM tuner with non-hd digital decoder and an analog video output circuit in a plastic box could cost more than a few bucks to make in large quantities. Getting rid of the awful legacy analog stuff would seem to make it even more cost effective.


----------



## newlinux

I believe comcast is already eliminating many analog channels in some markets for more digital and HD bandwidth. I know I saw articles about this for Chicago...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11844401
> 
> 
> I believe comcast is already eliminating many analog channels in some markets for more digital and HD bandwidth. I know I saw articles about this for Chicago...



How do we volunteer to be the next?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11844960
> 
> 
> How do we volunteer to be the next?



Wish I knew.


Here is an article on Chicago that I found. Plenty more out there.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6450122.html 


It says they slashed their analog enough to offer 100 new HD channels. I wonder what Chicago's lineup is, and how much VOD content they have and how much of that VOD content is HD.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11845135
> 
> 
> I wonder . . . how much VOD content they have and how much of that VOD content is on demand.



Huh?


----------



## newlinux

sorry, meant how much of it is HD


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11845135
> 
> 
> Wish I knew.
> 
> 
> Here is an article on Chicago that I found. Plenty more out there.
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6450122.html
> 
> 
> It says they slashed their analog enough to offer 100 new HD channels. I wonder what Chicago's lineup is, and how much VOD content they have and how much of that VOD content is on demand.



I think chicago is using Switch technology.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11846039
> 
> 
> I think chicago is using Switch technology.



A quick search of the chicago AVS forum indicates they aren't using SDV yet, but nothing definitive. If they were/are, that would open up even more bandwidth than we have for HD streams. Just seems unfair...


Although I wonder if bandwidth is the primary reason we don't have a couple more HD stations... Might there be other reasons?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11846450
> 
> 
> A quick search of the chicago AVS forum indicates they aren't using SDV yet, but nothing definitive. If they were/are, that would open up even more bandwidth than we have for HD streams. Just seems unfair...
> 
> 
> Although I wonder if bandwidth is the primary reason we don't have a couple more HD stations... Might there be other reasons?



Or it might be comcast seattle is just too lazy to add new hd channels


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11846761
> 
> 
> Or it might be comcast seattle is just too lazy to add new hd channels




My answer:


(d) all of the above.


----------



## Weil

I traded a box at their office today and asked them. I was told that probably 2008 will be the time for updates in South King (and we match Seattle).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11846450
> 
> 
> A quick search of the chicago AVS forum indicates they aren't using SDV yet, but nothing definitive. If they were/are, that would open up even more bandwidth than we have for HD streams. Just seems unfair...
> 
> 
> Although I wonder if bandwidth is the primary reason we don't have a couple more HD stations... Might there be other reasons?



I think we're bandwidth constrained here.


I believe Chicago ditched all of their analogs, except for those carried on "limited basic" and then gave cheap digital boxes (probably DCT 700's) to their "extended basic" customers. That gave them all the bandwidth in the world to add lots of HD.


For better or worse, an FCC regulation came into effect this summer that requires that the "security component" of the set-top box be severable. I think the benefit to the consumer is supposed to be that you can now (at least theoretically) buy your own cable box and it should work regardless of your service provider (see article here: http://www.tvover.net/2007/01/12/FCC...Top+Boxes.aspx ). The downside of the regulation is that the cost of the boxes has gone up in the short term and this is now a less attractive option for Comcast to reclaim bandwidth.


I was told by a senior local Comcast person they are looking to implement switched digital video here in Seattle in 2008 to free up bandwidth for more HD.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11848312
> 
> 
> I think we're bandwidth constrained here.
> 
> 
> I believe Chicago ditched all of their analogs, except for those carried on "limited basic" and then gave cheap digital boxes (probably DCT 700's) to their "extended basic" customers. That gave them all the bandwidth in the world to add lots of HD.
> 
> 
> For better or worse, an FCC regulation came into effect this summer that requires that the "security component" of the set-top box be severable. I think the benefit to the consumer is supposed to be that you can now (at least theoretically) buy your own cable box and it should work regardless of your service provider (see article here: http://www.tvover.net/2007/01/12/FCC...Top+Boxes.aspx ). The downside of the regulation is that the cost of the boxes has gone up in the short term and this is now a less attractive option for Comcast to reclaim bandwidth.
> 
> 
> I was told by a senior local Comcast person they are looking to implement switched digital video here in Seattle in 2008 to free up bandwidth for more HD.



Yes, Chicago did ditch some analog stations as mentioned in the link I posted earlier. But if they implemented SDV as well they'd have even more room than just the additional space from the getting rid of a large chunk of analog stations.


However, I'm guessing we do have enough bandwidth for at least a couple more HD stations. We have gotten messages from ostensibly senior comcast representatives about 2 or 3 new HDTV stations that were supposed to already be here. I would hope they wouldn't even think they could get those stations to us if they didn't have the bandwidth.


If bandwidth is the only limiting factor, then we shouldn't get anymore stations until more analog stations are gone (I guess they could be upgrading equipment for more bandwidth). I know they eliminated a couple of analog stations over the last year or so. Has all the bandwidth created by those moves been used already? If so, what analog station(s) are they going to get rid of and when are they going to tell us, if we are truly getting NFL HD next month?


That's why I'm skeptical bandwidth is primary reason we don't have at least a couple more HD stations already.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11846761
> 
> 
> Or it might be comcast seattle is just too lazy to add new hd channels



Or maybe they just wasted two years' time & resources rolling out the MSFT software, then un-doing it all. Not an issue in any other Comcast markets...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11846761
> 
> 
> Or it might be comcast seattle is just too lazy to add new hd channels



My answer is (e) MONEY. Remember, cable companies like every other large business spend 99% of their time worrying about the bottom line. Those analog channels must generate some revenue and they don't want to lose revenue by cutting a bunch of channels. HD viewers are still a small minority. Follow the money...


They probably also realize they have many people in Seattle over a barrel because they have no alternative for HD or only a more expensive alternative. I would switch to DirecTV right now if it weren't for the $600 startup and my limited view of the southern sky.


----------



## SeattleAl

If they cleared out all those channels in the 70's range and moved them to digital, there should be enough bandwidth to add the most popular channels everyone wants now.


And is there even a reason to have Public Access on cable anymore? You Tube serves that function now in spades.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11848541
> 
> 
> Yes, Chicago did ditch some analog stations as mentioned in the link I posted earlier. But if they implemented SDV as well they'd have even more room than just the additional space from the getting rid of a large chunk of analog stations.
> 
> 
> However, I'm guessing we do have enough bandwidth for at least a couple more HD stations. We have gotten messages from ostensibly senior comcast representatives about 2 or 3 new HDTV stations that were supposed to already be here. I would hope they wouldn't even think they could get those stations to us if they didn't have the bandwidth.
> 
> 
> If bandwidth is the only limiting factor, then we shouldn't get anymore stations until more analog stations are gone (I guess they could be upgrading equipment for more bandwidth). I know they eliminated a couple of analog stations over the last year or so. Has all the bandwidth created by those moves been used already? If so, what analog station(s) are they going to get rid of and when are they going to tell us, if we are truly getting NFL HD next month?
> 
> 
> That's why I'm skeptical bandwidth is primary reason we don't have at least a couple more HD stations already.



If you dumped 30 or more analog stations, like they did in Chicago, you'd have space for 60 or more new HD channels, so there would be very little need to think about spending the money on SDV until you got closer to being bandwidth-constrained once again.


I doubt that there's zero room for new HD here (it sounds like several new channels are coming by the end of the year), but there may not be room for all of the stations that Comcast is lining up right now. If we had space for say, six more HD channels, would you want to give the space to the first six new HD channels to come along, or would you want to dole out the remaining bandwidth slowly making sure you were keeping some space available for newer stuff that might be on the way in 3-6 months? Once you put a new channel on, it's awfully tough to take it away.


Just a thought. Who knows the real story (obviously none of us)?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11849342
> 
> 
> If we had space for say, six more HD channels, would you want to give the space to the first six new HD channels to come along, or would you want to dole out the remaining bandwidth slowly making sure you were keeping some space available for newer stuff that might be on the way in 3-6 months?




Good point. I doubt NGC, FoodHD, and HGTV would get many people to spend $$ to convert to HD. I expect FSNHD, TBSHD, Sci-fiHD, and USA HD would raise the most eyebrows. I would also like to see FX-HD on the list. I thought it was supposed to be available for cable providers back in June-July.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11849342
> 
> 
> If you dumped 30 or more analog stations, like they did in Chicago, you'd have space for 60 or more new HD channels, so there would be very little need to think about spending the money on SDV until you got closer to being bandwidth-constrained once again.



Yes, I know, I was responding to someone who said they thought they had implemented SDV. However, waiting too late until you _need_ the bandwidth is part of the problem.



> Quote:
> I doubt that there's zero room for new HD here (it sounds like several new channels are coming by the end of the year), but there may not be room for all of the stations that Comcast is lining up right now. If we had space for say, six more HD channels, would you want to give the space to the first six new HD channels to come along, or would you want to dole out the remaining bandwidth slowly making sure you were keeping some space available for newer stuff that might be on the way in 3-6 months? Once you put a new channel on, it's awfully tough to take it away.
> 
> 
> Just a thought. Who knows the real story (obviously none of us)?



I would want to live up to my word and deliver the stations I said I would, instead of making empty promises that serve make your customers distrusting and switch to another provider. Then I would be working on making space for the newer channels that I know are coming. That's my thought.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11850771
> 
> 
> just heard NFL-HD is scheduled to be added Nov. 1, in time for their exclusive games.
> 
> NGC-HD plus three others that haven't been decided on yet are tentatively set to go live on Dec. 6.
> 
> they are waiting to see what channels Comcast signs deals with to figure out the best ones to add and that's why they've decided to temporarily delay adding channels here.
> 
> beyond this series of adds, they will probably move an analog channel to digital before they can launching more HD.



This is good news...where did you get this info from?


These are my picks for 4 hd channels:

NatGeo

Food

HGTV

CNN


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11850771
> 
> 
> just heard NFL-HD is scheduled to be added Nov. 1, in time for their exclusive games.
> 
> NGC-HD plus three others that haven't been decided on yet are tentatively set to go live on Dec. 6.
> 
> they are waiting to see what channels Comcast signs deals with to figure out the best ones to add and that's why they've decided to temporarily delay adding channels here.
> 
> beyond this series of adds, they will probably move an analog channel to digital before they can launching more HD.



Cool! Finally some good news







Where did you get this info? Anyway, I'm happy to hear something is finally in the works to add more this year after NFL-HD even if it's still 2 months off.


I remember last time we had HD addtions they had to swap some analog to digital. I think it was the jewlery channel and a tv-guide channel or somthing, but this tells me they must be bandwidth limited, otherwise why else wouldn't they have added more HD by now?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11850771
> 
> 
> NGC-HD plus three others that haven't been decided on yet are tentatively set to go live on Dec. 6.



How do you know NGC-HD will be one of the channels?


----------



## newlinux

I got an email from a comcast VP I emailed right before the summer saying NGC-HD was coming in the next month. Better late than never.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11853525
> 
> 
> I got an email from a comcast VP I emailed right before the summer saying NGC-HD was coming in the next month. Better late than never.



I have been hearing this from Comcast last 5-6 months ago. NGC is coming soon....


Hopefully it will be added this time.


----------



## gglockner

I just moved to Bellevue from San Francisco and I've been lurking on this discussion. In SF, I had DirecTV + antenna and got about 15 HD channels, including locals. In Bellevue, the home we're renting is blocked by trees so satellite is not possible. Now I'm pretty shocked by how little HD content we're getting with Comcast.


In a few months, we're going to buy a home in the Eastside, and then I'll have an unpleasant choice:


a) Stick with Comcast and put up with the meager HD content

b) Move back to DirecTV and lose TiVo (wife and I are both TiVo fanatics)

c) Wait (and wait and wait) for FIOS TV

d) MDM??


Meaning, I'd move to another provider if I had a good choice.


----------



## gdeep

I got a email from Steve Kipp and this is his reply....


I've been out of town and just got to your email. As you've probably

already determined, we are not carrying TBS HD, although we probably

will add the channel next year. We do plan to add five more HD channels

by the end of the year-NFL Network in HD, National Geographic in HD and

three other channels which we plan to announce in the next 4 to 6 weeks.



I emailed him back that I want FOOD, HGTV, and CNN HD or USA HD as three channels. I also told him not to add A&E as it shows majority non hd content.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/11858333
> 
> 
> I just moved to Bellevue from San Francisco and I've been lurking on this discussion. In SF, I had DirecTV + antenna and got about 15 HD channels, including locals. In Bellevue, the home we're renting is blocked by trees so satellite is not possible. Now I'm pretty shocked by how little HD content we're getting with Comcast.
> 
> 
> In a few months, we're going to buy a home in the Eastside, and then I'll have an unpleasant choice:
> 
> 
> a) Stick with Comcast and put up with the meager HD content
> 
> b) Move back to DirecTV and lose TiVo (wife and I are both TiVo fanatics)
> 
> c) Wait (and wait and wait) for FIOS TV
> 
> d) MDM??
> 
> 
> Meaning, I'd move to another provider if I had a good choice.



Go with Directv (more HD channels)...


----------



## poppa

My three new HD channels would be Speedvision, Outdoor Channel and Fox News.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppa* /forum/post/11858819
> 
> 
> My three new HD channels would be Speedvision, Outdoor Channel and Fox News.



I think we can only get channels that Comcast has a deal with.


----------



## newlinux

IF I could pick any channels for HD (in addition national GEO, and TBS) i would go with USA, Sci-Fi, and CNN... I've already sent this to him. Not that what I say counts...


----------



## gglockner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11858752
> 
> 
> Go with Directv (more HD channels)...



It's not such a simple choice. The DirecTiVo doesn't do MPEG4, and the non-TiVo DVR is buggy (see dbstalk.com) and a very hard sell to my better half.


----------



## gglockner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11858704
> 
> 
> I emailed him back that I want FOOD, HGTV, and CNN HD or USA HD as three channels. I also told him not to add A&E as it shows majority non hd content.



I'll stop complaining if we get Food and Discovery (not HD Theater). Myth Busters in HD!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/11859237
> 
> 
> It's not such a simple choice. The DirecTiVo doesn't do MPEG4, and the non-TiVo DVR is buggy (see dbstalk.com) and a very hard sell to my better half.



If you can't live with the non-Tivo DVR, go with comcast, keep your eye on DirecTV and reassess when the non-Tivo DVR is ready. One nice thing about comcast is you can pretty much cancel whenever with no penalties.


----------



## clemon79

Does anyone here have any kind of inside track on knowing if Seattle will be carrying the American version of the NHL Network that is supposed to be going live within the next couple of weeks?


----------



## ABHD

Someone might have already mentioned this but my guess is that those channels will probably be the same ones Oregon has and are getting this month.


NGC-HD (they've had since Jan)

History-HD, USA-HD and HGTV ( they are getting end of this month)


Oregon got UHD, and MHD a couple months before we did last year, then we got the same in mid Dec. Maybe that won't apply this time but just guessing it might.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11861732
> 
> 
> Someone might have already mentioned this but my guess is that those channels will probably be the same ones Oregon has and are getting this month.
> 
> 
> NGC-HD (they've had since Jan)
> 
> History-HD, USA-HD and HGTV ( they are getting end of this month)
> 
> 
> Oregon got UHD, and MHD a couple months before we did last year, then we got the same in mid Dec. Maybe that won't apply this time but just guessing it might.



I really hope they add FOOD here instead of History...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11862492
> 
> 
> I really hope they add FOOD here instead of History...



yeah, from what I've read, History is currently like A&E and stretches a ton of SD content. I've heard good things about Food-HD, excellent PQ and no stretching on any SD content, and the SD stuff is mostly late night infomercials.


Now that it seems to finally be a reality that we are getting new HD addtions soon, I'll send out an email tomorrow requesting Food as well.


BTW, who's the best to email about this Steve or John or both?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/11862940
> 
> 
> yeah, from what I've read, History is currently like A&E and stretches a ton of SD content. I've heard good things about Food-HD, excellent PQ and no stretching on any SD content, and the SD stuff is mostly late night infomercials.
> 
> 
> Now that it seems to finally be a reality that we are getting new HD addtions soon, I'll send out an email tomorrow requesting Food as well.
> 
> 
> BTW, who's the best to email about this Steve or John or both?



I emailed Steve and he wanted to know why Food over A&E. I told him that A&E has very little hd content and majority of it is already on demand. I also asked for CNN hd as we don't have any national news channel in digital.


My picks for three hd channels:

HGTV

Food

CNN or USA


----------



## mrvegas

Anyone getting pixilation on 664 MOJO?


----------



## Go Hard

We need Sci-Fi before Battlestar Gallactica starts


----------



## sangwpark

Sci-Fi HD, please!!! Not only do they show instant re-runs of this year's Sci-fi themed shows from NBC, they have their original lineups (Stargate Atlantis, BG, etc.), all in HD!


I'm pretty much sports and action/sci-fi guy and that's what I would be looking for in the new HD channels.


--

Sang


----------



## skyboysea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/11859237
> 
> 
> It's not such a simple choice. The DirecTiVo doesn't do MPEG4, and the non-TiVo DVR is buggy (see dbstalk.com) and a very hard sell to my better half.



The HR20 is no more buggy than Tivo is. I have both and I have missed recordings on both, actually the bug in Tivo was worse because a season pass got messed up causing several recordings to disappear.


----------



## rajeshh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/11859237
> 
> 
> It's not such a simple choice. The DirecTiVo doesn't do MPEG4, and the non-TiVo DVR is buggy (see dbstalk.com) and a very hard sell to my better half.



yeah, but if you play calling the csr game, you should easily score the new DirecTV HD Dvrs for shipping and handling...of course you sign a 2 year commitment..


The DVR is not as buggy as you think..I have had it for over 3 weeks. mostly happy with it..People say it has also improved tremendously over time. I have also added an external 750G drive.


----------



## poppa

My three new HD channels would be Speedvision, Outdoor Channel and Fox News.


----------



## pastiche

I am still waiting for CBC HD.










I imagine we'll see that right about the time the CBC shuts down its analogue... in 2011.


----------



## Karyk

I haven't been around much lately, but I just moved down to the Renton area and my QAM assignments are not working right. KOMO HD is fine, but I can't get KCPQ at all. The rest are just SD.


Does Renton have different assignments.


----------



## Karyk

Nevermind--I forgot I had KCPQ turned off on the HD Homerun and was using the Fusion for it, and the other two channels were actually showing SD programming! It never occurred to me that there was still HD programming!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/11865838
> 
> 
> We need Sci-Fi before Battlestar Gallactica starts



Sci-Fi HD would be awesome!!


----------



## mwnorman

As long as everyone else is voting...


SciFi

USA

CBC (for the Hockey!)


----------



## wareagle

Speed-HD -- for the F-1 races.

(Of course, there's no Speed-HD yet, and no real HD for F-1, but it still beats KONG.)


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/11872833
> 
> 
> As long as everyone else is voting...
> 
> 
> SciFi
> 
> USA
> 
> CBC (for the Hockey!)



I've sent a couple of emails to Comcast asking for CBC-HD. Aside from the hockey, next summer's Olympic events will undoutedly be shown live on CBC and tape-delayed on the U.S. networks.


Comcast's response seemed to be that CBC was a pretty low priority as far as HD offerings go. A couple more emails might help...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11872993
> 
> 
> Speed-HD -- for the F-1 races.
> 
> (Of course, there's no Speed-HD yet, and no real HD for F-1, but it still beats KONG.)



Ain't that the truth. I'll take just about anything over KONG-HD, unless they start broadcasting all local sports in HD.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/11873772
> 
> 
> I've sent a couple of emails to Comcast asking for CBC-HD. Aside from the hockey, next summer's Olympic events will undoutedly be shown live on CBC and tape-delayed on the U.S. networks.
> 
> 
> Comcast's response seemed to be that CBC was a pretty low priority as far as HD offerings go. A couple more emails might help...



CBC is one of the better channels period. It would be great to get it in HD.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11875599
> 
> 
> CBC is one of the better channels period. It would be great to get it in HD.



I don't think Comcast has a deal with CBC HD yet. You will see this channel show up on Directv first.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11876715
> 
> 
> I don't think Comcast has a deal with CBC HD yet. You will see this channel show up on Directv first.



I didn't know that DirecTV even had CBC in SD.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11876948
> 
> 
> I didn't know that DirecTV even had CBC in SD.



Directv doesn't. Not even in areas close to the border where it can be received OTA.


----------



## gglockner

Of course, Comcast probably doesn't read this forum. Does anyone have a Comcast email address where we can complain about the lack of HD channels in the Seattle area? I have sent an email to customer dis-service, but I would like someone to actually take notice. Thx.


----------



## homerjr

Hey everyone, new member here.


I sent an e-mail, to the Seattle Office of Cable Communications informing them about Comcast's inability to deliver good on when Seattle will get HD channels that other markets and competitors have and this is the response I got:

_Thank you for sharing your concerns regarding the HD programming provided by Comcast. Although we are not able to regulate the number of HD channels provided by any cable company, we will keep your comments on file and let Comcast know that customers are unhappy. Please email us again if you have other issues with Comcast that have not been resolved.


Janet Jensen

Seattle Office of Cable Communications

Department of Information Technology

206-386-0031
[email protected]_


I also sent an e-mail to KOMO4's Problem Solvers, but haven't heard back. I figure if enough people inform the media and city leaders, we might have some actual results. As opposed to, "Seattle will get them in 2 to 3 months."


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/11879424
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, new member here.
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail, to the Seattle Office of Cable Communications informing them about Comcast's inability to deliver good on when Seattle will get HD channels that other markets and competitors have and this is the response I got:
> 
> _Thank you for sharing your concerns regarding the HD programming provided by Comcast. Although we are not able to regulate the number of HD channels provided by any cable company, we will keep your comments on file and let Comcast know that customers are unhappy. Please email us again if you have other issues with Comcast that have not been resolved.
> 
> 
> Janet Jensen
> 
> Seattle Office of Cable Communications
> 
> Department of Information Technology
> 
> 206-386-0031
> [email protected]_
> 
> 
> I also sent an e-mail to KOMO4's Problem Solvers, but haven't heard back. I figure if enough people inform the media and city leaders, we might have some actual results. As opposed to, "Seattle will get them in 2 to 3 months."



I just got back the same email from Seattle office of Cable Communications. homerjr thanks for sending in emails....


----------



## newlinux

I just sent emails to problem solvers and Seattel office of Cable Communications as well. I sent my email to a different staff member (the one over cable bill of rights) for variety


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11872993
> 
> 
> Speed-HD -- for the F-1 races.
> 
> (Of course, there's no Speed-HD yet, and no real HD for F-1, but it still beats KONG.)



At least FOX was nice enough to broadcast in widescreen, which put them well up on CBS the past two years.


Of course, getting the SPEED commentating crew was pure genius, as well, since they did a masterful job of explaining F1 to folks killing time until NASCAR on TNT started.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/11879424
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, new member here.
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail, to the Seattle Office of Cable Communications informing them about Comcast's inability to deliver good on when Seattle will get HD channels that other markets and competitors have and this is the response I got:
> 
> _Thank you for sharing your concerns regarding the HD programming provided by Comcast. Although we are not able to regulate the number of HD channels provided by any cable company, we will keep your comments on file and let Comcast know that customers are unhappy. Please email us again if you have other issues with Comcast that have not been resolved.
> 
> 
> Janet Jensen
> 
> Seattle Office of Cable Communications
> 
> Department of Information Technology
> 
> 206-386-0031
> [email protected]_
> 
> 
> I also sent an e-mail to KOMO4's Problem Solvers, but haven't heard back. I figure if enough people inform the media and city leaders, we might have some actual results. As opposed to, "Seattle will get them in 2 to 3 months."



I got the same reply, word-for-word as you, except mine was from Brenda Tate. These automated replies really make me feel like something is being done...NOT! I'm afraid Comcast has us all by the you-know-whats...


----------



## WDW

 http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071011/...rdyQ8ECZVj24cA 


Comcast rollout of TiVo box begins Thu Oct 11, 4:25 PM ET




After more than two years of promises and delays, Comcast Corp. has finally begun the commercial rollout of its first cable set-top boxes that run TiVo's digital video recording technology.


As expected, New England is the first market to get the long-awaited Comcast-TiVo offering. The rollout started in the last few days, TiVo spokesman Whit Clay said in a statement Thursday.


He declined further comment.


The Comcast-TiVo deal was first announced in 2005 and is considered a key part of TiVo's future as it works to attract more customers and become profitable. TiVo pioneered the DVR and is the best known brand name but has struggled amid cheaper offerings by rivals, including Comcast.


Comcast, the nation's largest cable TV provider, has said it will continue to offer its basic DVR service; the TiVo-based offering will be a premium service. Pricing details were not immediately available.


Shares of TiVo gained 3 cents to close at $7 Thursday.


----------



## coachv

Are we going to run onto the same problem as we had in the UCLA game, when MOJO cuts in @ 10:30 pm?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/11887631
> 
> 
> Are we going to run onto the same problem as we had in the UCLA game, when MOJO cuts in @ 10:30 pm?



That's why comcast needs a seperate channel for FSN-HD


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/11887631
> 
> 
> Are we going to run onto the same problem as we had in the UCLA game, when MOJO cuts in @ 10:30 pm?



No, we're not. They cut in at 10:45 so there is PLENTY of time. You've never seen a game go more than 3.5 hours have you?


----------



## dbphillips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaiden* /forum/post/11782962
> 
> 
> so where'd you find these answers? and what were they? is komo still at 82-4?



Advanced search by poster. Look for the most recent posts by "pastiche".


AFAIK 82-4 is not getting KOMO on my set. Someone suggested connecting where you have the best signal in the house and scanning to pick it up. Should be 4-1.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphillips* /forum/post/11897188
> 
> 
> Advanced search by poster. Look for the most recent posts by "pastiche".
> 
> 
> AFAIK 82-4 is not getting KOMO on my set. Someone suggested connecting where you have the best signal in the house and scanning to pick it up. Should be 4-1.



On my cable (and probably most) KOMO-HD is at 82-4, but the PSIP maps it to 4-1. Some sets/tuners support PSIP, some don't.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11891077
> 
> 
> No, we're not. They cut in at 10:45 so there is PLENTY of time. You've never seen a game go more than 3.5 hours have you?



Maybe i am crazy, but im pretty sure that even though the guide said 1045 it cut off at 1030 and I had to switch to SD FSN.


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/11909174
> 
> 
> Maybe i am crazy, but im pretty sure that even though the guide said 1045 it cut off at 1030 and I had to switch to SD FSN.



Maybe it was a mercy switch...?










--

Sang


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/11887631
> 
> 
> Are we going to run onto the same problem as we had in the UCLA game, when MOJO cuts in @ 10:30 pm?



I think Comcast was invoking the mercy rule by sparing us the last part of that debacle. Or at least forcing the real diehards to switch to the SD version.


----------



## travis.js

So it was just on the news that comcast is increasing rates 4.5% NOV 1.


----------



## Master843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/11916492
> 
> 
> So it was just on the news that comcast is increasing rates 4.5% NOV 1.



I just don't understand how they can get away with the constant rate increases especially in this market where they are one of the slowest for all of the new channel additions. Especially with the new pressure from Direct TV with the new satellite. That's not to say I particularly like Direct TV either but if they keep feeding us crap, why do they have to keep charging us more for it?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/11916492
> 
> 
> So it was just on the news that comcast is increasing rates 4.5% NOV 1.



Where did you see this?


Edit: OK, I saw this. http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastrates101607.htm . . . and this http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...zbriefs16.html


----------



## opus312

Looks like the 3416 is getting pretty touchy about playing around with searches while it's recording - it tends to spontaneously reboot. This is a problem I used to have with the Dish Network DVRs, so I'd avoid doing anything other than watching programs while it was recording. Hasn't been a problem with the 3416 until now...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/11921336
> 
> 
> Where did you see this?
> 
> 
> Edit: OK, I saw this. http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastrates101607.htm . . . and this http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...zbriefs16.html



I wouldn't mind paying more if we have all the hd channels....but until then we shouldn't have to pay a penny more....


COMCAST U SUCK


----------



## homerjr

So Comcast is going to raise their rates at November 1st.

That's just fantastic.


I had posted a while back that I e-mailed KOMO4's Problem Solvers, still no response from them. But today I figured we should also e-mail the Seattle-PI and/or Seattle Times.


Below is the e-mail I have sent to the Seattle-PI. Feel free to use it exactly as it is or add in your own word. Obviously make sure to add in your name at the bottom. But the fact that they are going to raise rates for what, the addition of five (though realistically it's going to be four) channels is absurd.


Again, the following below is my e-mail that I have sent to the Seattle-PI. You are more than welcome to use it and maybe if a lot of us, and I mean a lot of us start talking, maybe then someone will listen and take action.


Because this is just plain absurd.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


I was wondering if you guys could look into Comcast's inability to deliver promised high-definition programming that other competitors provide with very little effort.


A few weeks ago, DirecTV announced that they were rolling out new HD channels (link: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...407-Film-100HD ) for their subscribers with the goal that by the end of the year, they would have 100 channels. Being a subscriber with Comcast, I was curious what answer (if any) they would have with DirecTV's latest move. I had called my local Comcast office and asked them when will the Seattle market get new HD channels and there was not a definitive answer. However, the lack of an answer is not new to many Comcast subscribers inquiring the same thing as various message boards (like this one: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=253006 ) have long documented Comcast's claims that Seattle will get new HD channels by a certain date only for the actual delivery to be months late.


What frustrates a lot of Comcast subscribers is the fact that Comcast fails to deliver when they say they will, but in addition the fact that a major market like Seattle has fallen behind other comparable cities. Comcast has taken the defense that it takes time, money and technological resources to deliver the new HD channels, but a lot of us do not buy this defense since we live in a technologically-rich city. How is it that Seattle can only have no more than five true high-definition channels, when smaller television markets in the Midwest have twice the amount and in some cases, have had it for well over a year. This does not take into account Comcast's OnDemand feature which does have high-definition content, but the general HDTV crowd (despite what Comcast might say) does not classify those as HD channels.


I know there are alternatives to cable/high-definition programming, namely DirecTV, but I am like a lot of residents in Seattle where we live in apartment complexes where satellite dish installation is not permitted, so we are left with no option but Comcast. To a lot of us, it's absurd that we are in the dark. Surely Los Angeles and San Francisco are actually staying competitive with DirecTV down there, so why wouldn't Seattle?


All we are asking for is Comcast to make good on their claims that they will give us the same HD channels that competitors like DirecTV and Dish Network have already rolled out for their customers. And by making good, we mean giving us an exact date and actually delivering on that.


And now with the press release that Comcast will be increasing rates for some subscribers in November (link: http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...zbriefs16.html ), it makes us subscribers feel we are getting shafted. While they have announced that they will add five new HD channels "by the end of the year," many of us are skeptical of that given Comcast's track record with claims. What they fail to mention about one of the channels being added, (NFL Network HD) is the fact that in order for us to enjoy the high-definition programming, we have to upgrade our current cable plans and add a premium sports package, adding more costs to what is already a costly monthly bill for some. Meanwhile, satellite TV subscribers do not have to pay for an extra "sports package" for this channel. While five, though realistically four high-definition channels is better than none, it doesn't compete with what satellite TV can offer at basically the same price that us Comcast subscribers pay. At the pace Comcast is going, it appears that by the time they can reach the 20 channels that DirecTV has offered to their customers already, it will have taken Comcast maybe at least a year. Who knows how far and ahead DirecTV will be with regards to high-definition programming come October 2008.


Thank you for taking the time to read this. I am most certain that this is not the only letter regarding this issue that you have received as a movement has been going on ever since DirecTV's announcement a few weeks back and unlike Comcast, they actually delivered on their claim.


Sincerly,

(your name here)

(your neighborhood here)


----------



## mwnorman

I received my monthly email update of what's on Comcast HD this month today.


Sure was nice of them to let me know what will be on National Geographic HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/11879956
> 
> 
> At least FOX was nice enough to broadcast in widescreen, which put them well up on CBS the past two years.
> 
> 
> Of course, getting the SPEED commentating crew was pure genius, as well, since they did a masterful job of explaining F1 to folks killing time until NASCAR on TNT started.



Apparently D* has just added SpeedHD, and the last F-1 race this weekend will be (upconverted) 16x9. Let's add Speed to the priority wish list, since they'll likely be full HD next season.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11929571
> 
> 
> Apparently D* has just added SpeedHD, and the last F-1 race this weekend will be (upconverted) 16x9. Let's add Speed to the priority wish list, since they'll likely be full HD next season.



To the petition-writer, Robin!


----------



## sorry

I've read through the thread, but seem to find conflicting information... and I couldn't find the information on the Comcast web site.


I have one Tivo HD, I want to add another one and not require a Comcast truck roll (and waiting around for an appointment.)


Is there a physical location where I can go pick up two CableCards and then do the install over the phone with Comcast?


I live in Bellevue. Thanks for any help!


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11881276
> 
> 
> I got the same reply, word-for-word as you, except mine was from Brenda Tate. These automated replies really make me feel like something is being done...NOT! I'm afraid Comcast has us all by the you-know-whats...



I got this email from a comcast rep just today. Yay! New HD Channels FINALLY:


Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service. We are adding these HD channels by October 30th .

37 Comcast SportsNet

130 FOX Business Channel

317 Azteca America (KXPD)

717 NFL Network HD

750 The History Channel HD

752 A&E HD

758 USA HD

767 HDTV HD


Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sorry* /forum/post/11936254
> 
> 
> I've read through the thread, but seem to find conflicting information... and I couldn't find the information on the Comcast web site.
> 
> 
> I have one Tivo HD, I want to add another one and not require a Comcast truck roll (and waiting around for an appointment.)
> 
> 
> Is there a physical location where I can go pick up two CableCards and then do the install over the phone with Comcast?
> 
> 
> I live in Bellevue. Thanks for any help!



You should be able to get them at the Comcast Redmond Cable Store, assuming they let you do a self-install=>


14870 NE 95th St

Redmond, WA 98052

877-824-2288


I know you can swap equipment there.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/11936325
> 
> 
> I got this email from a comcast rep just today. Yay! New HD Channels FINALLY:
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service. We are adding these HD channels by October 30th .
> 
> 37 Comcast SportsNet
> 
> 130 FOX Business Channel
> 
> 317 Azteca America (KXPD)
> 
> 717 NFL Network HD
> 
> 750 The History Channel HD
> 
> 752 A&E HD
> 
> 758 USA HD
> 
> 767 HDTV HD
> 
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.



I assume the first 3 are not HD, and that the last one is HGTV HD.


----------



## keithaxis

You can do the self install. I did mine last january. Just walked in to the Auburn comcast store and asked for 2 cable cards. One minute visit...It was the 4 phone calls after getting home and many minutes later that we finally got a CSR that knew how to proceed with the cable card setup over the phone. I kept calling til I got a CSR that knew about them. Good luck.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/11936418
> 
> 
> You can do the self install. I did mine last january. Just walked in to the Auburn comcast store and asked for 2 cable cards. One minute visit...It was the 4 phone calls after getting home and many minutes later that we finally got a CSR that knew how to proceed with the cable card setup over the phone. I kept calling til I got a CSR that knew about them. Good luck.




I got my multistream card from the store in Lynnwood. I had to make a couple calls to them to get the cards activated, which they're really poor at telling you in the store. When you call, make it clear you have a TiVo HD (or a Series 3) because there are different signals they need to send to the cards for the TiVo than for a TV, for instance. It was the second person I talked to who realized that.


If the rep you're talking to doesn't seem to know what you mean by a TiVo HD, then call back until you get one who does. They have instructions that they can refer to.


Good luck


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sorry* /forum/post/11936254
> 
> 
> I have one Tivo HD, I want to add another one and not require a Comcast truck roll (and waiting around for an appointment.
> 
> Is there a physical location where I can go pick up two CableCards and then do the install over the phone with Comcast?



Take it from someone who went through a couple of weeks of hell with Comcast and a TiVoHD: Make sure you get the newer multi-stream 'm-card'; you'll only need one. It took a ton of calls to Comcast, several visits to the store on Aurora, and one truck call to get both TiVoHD tuners working. Apparently the new 'm-cards' have been rolled out specifically to deal with TiVoHD issues.


Good luck.


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11936406
> 
> 
> I assume the first 3 are not HD, and that the last one is HGTV HD.



You're probably right - I copied and pasted exactly what was in the email, but it was a bit unclear.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/11937034
> 
> 
> You're probably right - I copied and pasted exactly what was in the email, but it was a bit unclear.



Interesting info obtained by Googling:


37 Comcast SportsNet -- Comcast SportsNet NW is due to be put on 37 in the Portland area (37 is already History Channel in Seattle).


317 Azteca America (KXPD) -- KXPD is a Portland area channel.


I wonder is someone at Comcast got his emails crossed up.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More evidence of the above from Salem, OR:
http://news.statesmanjournal.com/notice.cfm?i=8679


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/11936325
> 
> 
> 717 NFL Network HD
> 
> 750 The History Channel HD
> 
> 752 A&E HD
> 
> 758 USA HD
> 
> 767 HDTV HD



I agree this seems incorrect. Most of our HD channels are in the 600s.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11937134
> 
> 
> Interesting info obtained by Googling:
> 
> 
> 37 Comcast SportsNet -- Comcast SportsNet NW is due to be put on 37 in the Portland area (37 is already History Channel in Seattle).
> 
> 
> 317 Azteca America (KXPD) -- KXPD is a Portland area channel.
> 
> 
> I wonder is someone at Comcast got his emails crossed up.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> More evidence of the above from Salem, OR:
> http://news.statesmanjournal.com/notice.cfm?i=8679



Hmmm... yes I agree, there seems to be a mix up. I was really excited to hear this news today but after going back and reading a post that I posted earlier about SW Washington and Oregon getting 5 new HD channels on Oct 30th, I notice all those channel numbers are the same. Are we sure this info isn't for SW Washington and not Seattle or are we getting the same lineup and channel numbers as well?


Below is what I posted earlier. It shows the list of channels Portland/Vancouver will be getting on Oct 30th the same as the article above:


"effective on or after oct 30 2007 Comcast will make the following changes


new networks being added

comcast sportsnet(november1) added to expanded basic ch 37

fox business network added to digital classic ch 130

NFL NETWORK HD added to sports entertainment tier hd ch 717

THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD added to digital classic hd, channel 750

A&E HD added to digital classic hd, channel 752

USA NETWORK HD added to digital classic hd, channel 758

HGTV-HD added to digital classic hd, channel 767"


I really hope we get new HD additions on Oct 30th, but since KXPD was listed in there as well, and all the channel numbers are the same for the Portland additions, I'm guessing this is wrong info for the Seattle area.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/11937458
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> I think the rep got their wires crossed and gave you info for the wrong market.
> 
> The best update for Western Washington is NFL-HD coming 11/1 to channel 418, NGC-HD plus 3 unnamed HD channels to be added 12/6. Fox Business to be added January 2008 but no news on the HD version.



Yes I'm pretty sure you are correct. That info must be for SW Washington, not Seattle. SW Washington got NGC-HD last January, thus, it's not in the list of new HD additions they are getting Oct 30th. We won't even get that till December, almost a year after SW Washington! This just really shows how slow Seattle is at getting around to upgrading HD in our area.


----------



## quarque

what a buzzkill. I thought we might have something here but it is clear this news was about some other market.


I'm giving up on Comcast and their promises.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/11936325
> 
> 
> I got this email from a comcast rep just today. Yay! New HD Channels FINALLY:
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast cable service. We are adding these HD channels by October 30th .
> 
> 37 Comcast SportsNet
> 
> 130 FOX Business Channel
> 
> 317 Azteca America (KXPD)
> 
> 717 NFL Network HD
> 
> 750 The History Channel HD
> 
> 752 A&E HD
> 
> 758 USA HD
> 
> 767 HDTV HD
> 
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any more questions. You may respond directly to this email. Thank you for your interest in Comcast.



Since you "may respond directly" - would you ask them for correct information for Seattle?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11939357
> 
> 
> Since you "may respond directly" - would you ask them for correct information for Seattle?



For that matter, ask why we don't get notification like this:
http://news.statesmanjournal.com/notice.cfm?i=8679


----------



## Kipa

Ever since the switch in the programming guide (from MS to ?), my DVR seems to hate me. Random reboots, incomplete recordings, etc.


What is the current AVSForum recommended DVR/firmware from Comcast?


Kipa


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa* /forum/post/11945023
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What is the current AVSForum recommended DVR/firmware from Comcast?
> 
> ...



You might try swapping the DVR for the DCH3416. Whatever firmware Comcast provides is what you'll get, since you can't control firmware updates.


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11939357
> 
> 
> Since you "may respond directly" - would you ask them for correct information for Seattle?



I replied and here is what the comcast rep said:


"I have checked this information and the launch dates for these channels in your area will be in December."


The channel numbers will probably be different.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/11948585
> 
> 
> "I have checked this information and the launch dates *for these channels* in your area will be in December."



I though another exec said they did not know which channels we were going to get (other than NFLHD and maybe NGHD).


----------



## gdeep

I got a message last night that comcast is removing three hd on demand channel (I think 657, 658, 659) on 11/20. Is this the sign that we might get new channels around that date?


Also, I have been communicating with Steve Kipp alot lately and yesterday per his message it sounded like comcast will try to add more then 5 hd channels by end of this year.


Most likely we will get same hd channels as OR.


----------



## grsmith317

I sent a letter to every member of the Bellevue City council and the Mayor. After a few responses from the city technical person I received an email from him containing the Comcast response. Here it is:



> Quote:
> Mayor Degginger and Councilmembers, David Kerr forwarded to me the e-mail that was sent to each of you from Mr. Smith, asking for information relative to our High Definition cable offerings. When I sent my response to David yesterday, I received his out of office reply, so in an effort to communicate our position to you more quickly, I decided to go ahead and send this to you directly. And, I apologize in advance for the length of this e-mail but Mr. Smith raised many questions and made numerous assertions that required a response.
> 
> 
> First of all, as you know, we are in a very competitive environment, which means that we provide as much quality programming as we can and that includes HD programming. We try very hard to provide programming that is going to appeal to the largest number of customers. HD programming however, requires a fair amount of bandwidth. So, in order to continue providing additional HD programming in the future, we have to manage our bandwidth very carefully and migrate as many channels as possible from analog to a digital tier. The more channels we can reclaim from analog, the more bandwidth we have available for HD programming, it's that simple.
> 
> 
> To address Mr. Smith's issues specifically, let's start with the fact that Mr. Smith seems upset that he's not getting the same channels as what's being offered elsewhere. It's important to note that we manage our programming locally, specifically for the WA Market. Just because Portland announced the launch of various channels, doesn't necessarily mean that we're ready to make the same announcement. Often times we may be working on a similar deal, but until our programming contracts are finalized, we can't make any announcements. And, sometimes, Seattle is the first market to announce launch of a certain channel - it just depends on Market conditions.
> 
> 
> Mr. Smith first complains about sports HD channels and our Mojo Channel. The Mojo Channel is offered as part of the Digital Classic tier and it offers a variety of programming including select Fox Sports Net HD events. There aren't enough events to fill a whole channel, so instead, we put pre-empt programming on this channel whenever a new event becomes available at the list minute (this happens a fair amount in college sports). In terms of knowing what's on and when, he can certainly see what's offered through his on-screen Guide, which is accurate about 90% of the time, the rest being those events that were added at the last minute due to playoffs, etc. Mr. Smith could also check the Fox Sports Net NW website, which posts game schedules as well and would probably reflect last minute changes more accurately than our Guide.
> 
> 
> As far as baseball in HD goes, I'm told that those games were available exclusively on TBS HD, which we currently don't carry. We do carry TBS on analog, so Mr. Smith could see the games, but not in HD. If we receive a lot of requests for TBS HD, that may certainly be added in the future, but to date, it hasn't been a top priority for carriage and we'd have to drop another channel from analog in order to accommodate.
> 
> 
> As for future HD launches, we will be launching the NFL Network & the Comcast Sportsnet in HD on 11/1 (1 day later than Portland). On December 6th, we hope to launch 4 new HD channels, including A&E, History, USA Network and National Geographic. Please note that this is not a done deal though and that is why we have not yet made any public announcements. In January, we will also be adding the Fox Business Network to our digital line-up. And, there will be a couple of other changes to the digital line-up as well, but Mr. Smith seems mostly concerned with the HD line-up so I am limiting my response primarily to those channels.
> 
> 
> With respect to Mr. Smith's complaint that we moved the NFL network from a digital pkg. to a special sports tier at extra expense - yes, this summer we moved the NFL Network from Preferred Digital to a Sports & Entertainment Pkg. The reason we did this was quite simple - it's niche programming and it's relatively expensive, so why force everyone to pay for it when only a select few want to watch it.
> 
> 
> I hope you find this information helpful and as always, please don't hesitate to give me a call or drop me an e-mail if you have any questions or concerns.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy Putt
> 
> Director, Franchising and Government Affairs
> 
> Comcast Cable Communications, Inc.
> 
> 14870 NE 95th St.
> 
> Redmond, WA 98052
> 
> Tel: 425.867.7447
> 
> Cell: 425.471.1638
> 
> Fax: 425.867.7455


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/11953887
> 
> 
> I got a message last night that comcast is removing three hd on demand channel (I think 657, 658, 659) on 11/20. Is this the sign that we might get new channels around that date?
> 
> 
> Also, I have been communicating with Steve Kipp alot lately and yesterday per his message it sounded like comcast will try to add more then 5 hd channels by end of this year.
> 
> 
> Most likely we will get same hd channels as OR.



I thought a Comcast exec already said we would be getting the channels on Dec 6.


----------



## sorry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/11936660
> 
> 
> Take it from someone who went through a couple of weeks of hell with Comcast and a TiVoHD: Make sure you get the newer multi-stream 'm-card'; you'll only need one. It took a ton of calls to Comcast, several visits to the store on Aurora, and one truck call to get both TiVoHD tuners working. Apparently the new 'm-cards' have been rolled out specifically to deal with TiVoHD issues.



Thanks for the info!










Is there any special number I need to call, or just the main Comcast number?


I assume they'll just ask for the information from the CableCARD screen on the Tivo?


----------



## testarc

What will we get from comcast sportsnet hd? It will only have blazers game in HD which will be Blackout for seattle market. Will this be another wasted bandwidth like KONG HD?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/11956455
> 
> 
> What will we get from comcast sportsnet hd? It will only have blazers game in HD which will be Blackout for seattle market. Will this be another wasted bandwidth like KONG HD?



Probably. We really need Speed.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/11957154
> 
> 
> Probably. We really need Speed.



I prefer hallucinogens.


----------



## Mike777

FAUX News, Business or otherwise, is banned in my house. We finally get an HD cable news channel and it is on the propaganda network.


----------



## Reference

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as news anymore. It's political bias masquerading as reporting. No matter what station you turn to, they're shilling for someone, some group, or some cause.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grsmith317* /forum/post/11954542
> 
> 
> I sent a letter to every member of the Bellevue City council and the Mayor. After a few responses from the city technical person I received an email from him containing the Comcast response. Here it is:



Thanks for posting that illuminating response. But I had to laugh at this line:


"And, sometimes, Seattle is the first market to announce launch of a certain channel – it just depends on Market conditions."


When has that ever happened? And is "Market" referring to Pike Place Market?


----------



## Weil

A side note. My cable and internet went out last night from Exactly midnight to exactly 6 AM this morning in South King County. This looks like a "scheduled" maintenance act that was not identified to their paid users. It might have involved an upgrade of some hardware. sam


----------



## Nausicaa

All my scheduled shows recorded between midnight and 1:00am in Bellevue, so we seem to have been unaffected.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11960631
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that illuminating response. But I had to laugh at this line:
> 
> 
> "And, sometimes, Seattle is the first market to announce launch of a certain channel - it just depends on Market conditions."
> 
> 
> When has that ever happened? And is "Market" referring to Pike Place Market?



Hey, I'm sure we were the first market to launch KONG HD. Beat that Portland. I just wish FIOS would step up its efforts in the area so those of us with tall tree issues would finally have some alternative to Comcast.


It's funny because when I moved to the Seattle area I figured there would be multiple options for TV and internet given how high-tech the area is. The town I moved from in Michigan had two cable providers to choose from (how I miss you WOW) as well as Verizon FIOS. Here we have Comcast or a combination of cruddy DSL and satellite. Yippee.


----------



## arf1410

Anyone have a currently list or link to the comcast QAM channel mapping? not sure if my terminology is correct, but the list showing that KOMO HD is 82-4, kong HD is 83-2(?), etc


Seems like things have moved alot lately, and the TV I'm about to get does not have a cable card slot...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11966863
> 
> 
> Anyone have a currently list or link to the comcast QAM channel mapping?...


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11633296


----------



## Ric Crowe

"With respect to Mr. Smith's complaint that we moved the NFL network from a digital pkg. to a special sports tier at extra expense - yes, this summer we moved the NFL Network from Preferred Digital to a Sports & Entertainment Pkg. The reason we did this was quite simple - it's niche programming and it's relatively expensive, so why force everyone to pay for it when only a select few want to watch it. "


so does this mean we get a discount on our cable bill for this? Things that make you go hmmmmmm....


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/11967707
> 
> 
> 
> so does this mean we get a discount on our cable bill for this? Things that make you go hmmmmmm....



NFL-HD will be added Nov 1st, coincidentally, that's the same day our cable bill will increase 4.5%


----------



## izub

I am getting a new plasma hdtv delivered Wed...I have the 3412...Can someone tell me what is the best/newest stb to get ? Is the 64 series better than the 34? Should I get the 3416? The 3412 has an hdmi connector ...(I believe it is the 16.35 or .85 firmware...at work i can't remember) Is there a 2 way cable card? I really like having On demand Thanks for any help...


----------



## thewarm

The last 2 digits reflect the size of the hard drive 12=120GB, 16=160GB. The first 2 digits reflect if it is digital or digital/analog. In this case 3416= Digital only tuner with a 160GB hard drive.

Try to get the new DCH-3416 (Digital Connected Home). More internal memory, newer electronics....


----------



## izub

Ok good to know i will go to the office and see if I can get that...2nd part of my question, 2 way cable card, is it even available? Does it work well, or are there bugs? thanks for any help...if not possible then i will get the 3416..Thanks


----------



## burger23

No 2-way cable cards yet. Various companies are still fighting about which technology to use.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/11969250
> 
> 
> I am getting a new plasma hdtv delivered Wed...I have the 3412...Can someone tell me what is the best/newest stb to get ?



I believe you'll get whatever they give you. If you choose to swap out the 3412, you'll probably get a DCH3416, with whichever firmware Comcast has available. It will at least have one-third more disk space than the DCT3412.


----------



## gglockner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/11964197
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm sure we were the first market to launch KONG HD. Beat that Portland. I just wish FIOS would step up its efforts in the area so those of us with tall tree issues would finally have some alternative to Comcast.



Amen. I was happy with DirecTV, but I moved to Bellevue where the trees prevent me from getting satellite. Now my choice is Comcast or nothing. The PQ is worse, and I get fewer HD channels. The only advantage with Comcast is that I can get a real TiVo. Would LOVE to get FIOS but I'm afraid I will be waiting a long time.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/11964197
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm sure we were the first market to launch KONG HD. Beat that Portland. I just wish FIOS would step up its efforts in the area so those of us with tall tree issues would finally have some alternative to Comcast.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/11972575
> 
> 
> Amen. I was happy with DirecTV, but I moved to Bellevue where the trees prevent me from getting satellite. Now my choice is Comcast or nothing. The PQ is worse, and I get fewer HD channels. The only advantage with Comcast is that I can get a real TiVo. Would LOVE to get FIOS but I'm afraid I will be waiting a long time.



Portland Comcast always seems to beat us when it comes to HD even though they are a smaller market, and also they are getting FiosTV at the end of this month. I recently switched over to Fios Internet and am waiting to find out about TV service. Unfortunately, when I heard Portand was getting FiosTV soon, I emailed a local Fios rep to find out if that would mean we would be getting it soon as well... his response was something like, yes indeed Portland will be getting FiosTV this fall, but he has no news on if and when Fios TV will get approval for the Washington market yet and will get back to me if he hears anything.


I had read rumors on some forum a long time ago that Portland would get FiosTV this fall and that Washington might get it next fall... we shall see. I'll bet by then Comcast will magically start adding HD galore here to be competitive with Verizon.


----------



## Doug_HA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/11963660
> 
> 
> A side note. My cable and internet went out last night from Exactly midnight to exactly 6 AM this morning in South King County. This looks like a "scheduled" maintenance act that was not identified to their paid users. It might have involved an upgrade of some hardware. sam



My cable was fine, but my internet was down from roughly midnight to late the next afternoon/evening (not exactly sure what time it came back). I called, and they (Comcast) claimed that someone had run into a power pole, which subsequently snapped a fiber optic line that Comcast uses for internet service. Apparently, they had to wait for the power company to replace the pole before they could splice in a new line (I find this hard to believe...but...whatever).


Just FYI.


----------



## arf1410

While watching Desperate Housewives on ABC-HD on my new 37" Toshiba, the audio seems slightly out of synch with the video. This problem does not appear on ABC SD. Is this likely an ABC problem, a Comcast problem, or a TV problem?


----------



## WDW

_http:// www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/comcast-tivo-in-the-wild/


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11975464
> 
> 
> While watching Desperate Housewives on ABC-HD on my new 37" Toshiba, the audio seems slightly out of synch with the video. This problem does not appear on ABC SD. Is this likely an ABC problem, a Comcast problem, or a TV problem?



Could any one of them, what type of connection do you have for HD.....HDMI?


If you have another TV hooked up in your home you could try that one and see if it is out of sync as well, doesnt have to be an HDTV.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/11978600
> 
> 
> Could any one of them, what type of connection do you have for HD.....HDMI?
> 
> 
> If you have another TV hooked up in your home you could try that one and see if it is out of sync as well, doesnt have to be an HDTV.



It is basic comcast - cable goes from wall directly to TV. As stated, the ABC SD feed on the same TV appeared in sync, and other HD channels also appeared in sync. We do have another HD TV which I checked, but to be honest, did not watch it long enough to tell if there was a problem. It was really only noticable during the close-up face shots


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11978708
> 
> 
> It is basic comcast - cable goes from wall directly to TV. As stated, the ABC SD feed on the same TV appeared in sync, and other HD channels also appeared in sync. We do have another HD TV which I checked, but to be honest, did not watch it long enough to tell if there was a problem. It was really only noticable during the close-up face shots



I've had this problem before with HD Desperate housewives. It can be anything from the broadcast signal, to your receiver (if you are using one), or a slight delay in processing time for the video and audio. HDTV Video processing causes a slight delay, and audio needs to follow the same delay. Most devices automatically do this, but the more devices involved, the higher chance of a sync problem, and some devices do better jobs than others. Do you use a receiver for audio or TV speakers? What brand of TV?


Luckily for me, I can sync the audio with Mythtv whenever it is out of wack.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11979334
> 
> 
> I've had this problem before with HD Desperate housewives. It can be anything from the broadcast signal, to your receiver (if you are using one), or a slight delay in processing time for the video and audio. HDTV Video processing causes a slight delay, and audio needs to follow the same delay. Most devices automatically do this, but the more devices involved, the higher chance of a sync problem, and some devices do better jobs than others. Do you use a receiver for audio or TV speakers? What brand of TV?
> 
> 
> Luckily for me, I can sync the audio with Mythtv whenever it is out of wack.



It is a brand new Toshiba Regza 37" LCD. I am not using any type of receiver or audio system, just TV speakers. I am trying to determine if it is the TV, which can still be returned or exchanged as necessary (one of the main reasons I bought at Costco was the 90 return rather than typical 30).


You state you can sync it when it is out of wack...How? And if it is occasionally necessary, seems like HDTV is still in "beta" ...


----------



## billymac

i had a 32in regza in our bedroom at our old house using QAM only and i had intermintent HD audio sync problems. try changing the channel up or down and then back and see if that fixes it.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymac* /forum/post/11980800
> 
> 
> i had a 32in regza in our bedroom at our old house using QAM only and i had intermintent HD audio sync problems. try changing the channel up or down and then back and see if that fixes it.



"intermittent" - only certain channels? some of what I have googled claims the problem is worse on 1080i (ABC?) sources. Is it worth exchanging my TV? I thought HDTV was past the "beta" stage by now...


----------



## rader023

Broadcast sources do still have technical problems from time to time. Fixed HD sources such as BLU-RAY and HD-DVD are more consistent and of a higher Quality. For example, a football game on Fox-HD looks SD to me when compared to a higher quality source such as MHD or even ESPN-HD. HD is all over the map when it comes to over-the-air programming.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WDW* /forum/post/11978333
> 
> 
> _http:// www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/comcast-tivo-in-the-wild/



This can't come fast enough. It will either be a great day in my life, or a realization that I need an actual TIVO.


----------



## testarc

As of today, Directv has over 50 HD channels, Dish Network has over 45 channels for Seattle area.


Comcast has 20.


Maybe it's time to try the satellites. I heard their DVRs are way better too.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/11981589
> 
> 
> As of today, Directv has over 50 HD channels, Dish Network has over 45 channels for Seattle area.
> 
> 
> Comcast has 20.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to try the satellites. I heard their DVRs are way better too.



I wish I can get directv or Dish but can't as I live in a condo with whole bunch of trees in the back. I recently got the international dish for Directv which works fine but the HD dish didn't work due to trees.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testarc* /forum/post/11981589
> 
> 
> As of today, Directv has over 50 HD channels, Dish Network has over 45 channels for Seattle area.
> 
> 
> Comcast has 20.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to try the satellites. I heard their DVRs are way better too.



Yes, but you have to pay up front for the DVR's. I'd switch in a minute if it weren't for the $600+ startup cost to populate my house at a minimal level. And what would I do with the 3 Tivos we have?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11984372
> 
> 
> Yes, but you have to pay up front for the DVR's. I'd switch in a minute if it weren't for the $600+ startup cost to populate my house at a minimal level. And what would I do with the 3 Tivos we have?



That's my delimma as well... Plus last time I had direcTV it didn't play nice with my vonage phone line...


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/11984372
> 
> 
> Yes, but you have to pay up front for the DVR's. I'd switch in a minute if it weren't for the $600+ startup cost to populate my house at a minimal level. And what would I do with the 3 Tivos we have?



Just an FYI, at least with Dish Network, the net cost of an HD DVR is $0 after credits and rebates for new customers. Granted I doubt you could get 3 of them for free, but I know you could get one and potentially some other receivers for free. I have 2 of Dish Network's ViP722's and they are great. Plus having over 55 hours of HD recording space internally and USB hard drive support recording space is unlimited. Besides adding HD channels at a much faster rate than Comcast they are also beginning to launch their DishONLINE IPTV application in some areas (currently Denver and Atlanta) and supposedly this will also include HD content in the future.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11984467
> 
> 
> That's my delimma as well... Plus last time I had direcTV it didn't play nice with my vonage phone line...



I know this is going to sound like an ad for Dish Network, but I just noticed this post and wanted to add that on the ViP622 and ViP722 HD DVRs they support 'dial out' via ethernet now so you can get away without a phone line on these receivers. They also support an application called DishCOMM which uses HomePlug technology to communicate between multiple Dish receivers in case you have a phone line near one receiver but not another.


Basically things have changed a lot over the last couple of years in technology and upfront costs.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

The thing that keeps me from switching is the possibly worse PQ and being locked into a contract for 18 months. Also, when checking Dish locals, it say's that there is no FOXHD in this area. Is that true? They list ABCHD, NBCHD and CBSHD, but only the SD version of Fox.


----------



## RED_5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/11988630
> 
> 
> The thing that keeps me from switching is the possibly worse PQ and being locked into a contract for 18 months. Also, when checking Dish locals, it say's that there is no FOXHD in this area. Is that true? They list ABCHD, NBCHD and CBSHD, but only the SD version of Fox.



That is true. Dish has no local FOX, CW, or PBS stations in HD.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/11988630
> 
> 
> The thing that keeps me from switching is the possibly worse PQ and being locked into a contract for 18 months. Also, when checking Dish locals, it say's that there is no FOXHD in this area. Is that true? They list ABCHD, NBCHD and CBSHD, but only the SD version of Fox.



Correct. However if you can get the locals via an antenna they can be integrated into Dish or DirecTV receivers. Including guide data and the ability to record them. In fact in the case of the Dish receivers the OTA tuner is completely separated from the sat tuners so you can record 3 shows at the same time, 2 sat channels + an OTA channel. But, if you can't get OTA reception where your at it's a moot point.


----------



## newlinux

Saw this on another thread for those who care:
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-980...=2547-1_3-0-20 

Tivo2go, MRV -- about time. It's too late for me as I am settled with my cable dvr solution (mythtv) but others might be interested...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/11213316
> 
> 
> FWIW, here's the latest update to the QAM list:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10921115
> 
> 
> It lists all of the above, including both transport and PSIP channels, so it might help in the troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> It looks to me as if ppshooky might have a signal strength problem at high frequencies:
> 
> 
> KIRO, KONG, KSTW, and KCPQ are transported at much higher frequency (channels 110 and 111) than the ones that he is receiving KOMO, KING, KCTS, and KMYQ (channels 82, 85, 96).



I have a new TV that appears to support PSIP. My comcast cable goes from wall directly to TV. I can get KOMO -HD on 4-1, KIRO-HD on 7-1, and several others are similar. Howver Fox, which I have read should get re-mapped to 13-1 does not appear there. I can only get it at 11X-X, or something similar up high...Any thoughts?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11989114
> 
> 
> I have a new TV that appears to support PSIP. My comcast cable goes from wall directly to TV. I can get KOMO -HD on 4-1, KIRO-HD on 7-1, and several others are similar. Howver Fox, which I have read should get re-mapped to 13-1 does not appear there. I can only get it at 11X-X, or something similar up high...Any thoughts?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=10157 


Fox and CW PSIP is broken right now... Does your TV set allow you to map channels manually?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11989302
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=10157
> 
> 
> Fox and CW PSIP is broken right now... Does your TV set allow you to map channels manually?



TV is 48 hours old, so don't know if I can remap...


"broken"- so it's not my TV...who does the PSIP remap- Comcast or the station, how long has it been broken, and is someone trying to fix it?


My original plan was use the TV to block the SD channels - ie why watch 4 when 4-1 is HD? However watching Desperate Housewives Sunday night the audio was out of synch on 4-1, but not 4! Ugh...we're 5 years in HDTV, and I thought the problems would be fixed by now!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11989519
> 
> 
> TV is 48 hours old, so don't know if I can remap...
> 
> 
> "broken"- so it's not my TV...who does the PSIP remap- Comcast or the station, how long has it been broken, and is someone trying to fix it?
> 
> 
> My original plan was use the TV to block the SD channels - ie why watch 4 when 4-1 is HD? However watching Desperate Housewives Sunday night the audio was out of synch on 4-1, but not 4! Ugh...we're 5 years in HDTV, and I thought the problems would be fixed by now!



I believe for QAM comcast is responsible, but I'm not sure. When I scanned OTA stations they mapped properly for me. Who knows if anyone is working on it at comcast. I'd be happy if they focused their efforts on catching up with direcTV HD offerings







.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11989887
> 
> 
> I believe for QAM comcast is responsible, but I'm not sure. When I scanned OTA stations they mapped properly for me. Who knows if anyone is working on it at comcast. I'd be happy if they focused their efforts on catching up with direcTV HD offerings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I called Comcast several months ago to ask about QAM channels and I got a blanket statement "We do not support QAM." No matter what question I asked that is all they would say. This was after a big channel move and I wanted them to give me a list of all the unencrypted QAM channels and their new frequencies. I highly doubt they will fix any PSIP issues at their customer request.


How much longer can Comcast turn their backs to QAM customers?


----------



## arf1410

A bit of further research shows that I think the PSIP is supposed to work with OTA also, not just cable. The PSIP info is imbedded in the signal. So, it may be KCPQ's problem, not Comcast's. However, that info is based on a quick "google", and should not be considered 100% factual...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11991164
> 
> 
> A bit of further research shows that I think the PSIP is supposed to work with OTA also, not just cable. The PSIP info is imbedded in the signal. So, it may be KCPQ's problem, not Comcast's. However, that info is based on a quick "google", and should not be considered 100% factual...



Yes, but comcast has to still pass the correct info. As I stated earlier, My last OTA scan worked fine for KCPQ and KSTW. About a year ago comcast didn't pass any PSIP info, but my OTA scans read the PSIP info fine. A few months ago comcast's PSIP info was good for KCPQ and KSTW. So who knows what happened.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/11991255
> 
> 
> . ...A few months ago comcast's PSIP info was good for KCPQ and KSTW. So who knows what happened.




Have you tried sending an email asking the question to those 2 networks to see if they had anything to add?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/11992106
> 
> 
> Have you tried sending an email asking the question to those 2 networks to see if they had anything to add?



No... I can map the stations on my own so it hasn't been a priority for me. For me the more annoying part is when comcast changes the mappings. But a rescan and remap fixes that... But since I record off of QAM if I don't find out early enough I might miss a recording. Almost enough to make me put an antenna on my house







I can get stations via an indoor antenna, but I have to move the antenna a bit for different stations, so that doesn't work out so well either for recording. Good backup for when cable is out though.


----------



## SteveCoug

I am just checking in to see if the Husky game was on FSN HD on Channel 664 last weekend.


I checked the channel guide and it didn't show the game, but they also didn't show the MLB playoffs on Fox on Sunday, so I don't know how up to date they are.


I'm a Coug, and the Cougs are on FSN this Saturday at 3:30pm and I'm hoping to be able to watch them in HD,

but so far, they are not on the channel guide for 664.


Anybody know for sure if that game will be in HD? Was the Husky game in HD last week?


----------



## Reference

As far as I know, all Husky home games are SD because they simply don't have HD cameras at their stadium.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/11995571
> 
> 
> As far as I know, all Husky home games are SD because they simply don't have HD cameras at their stadium.



Reference: Having cameras at the stadium has nothing to do with whether a game is in HD or not. The cameras are provided by the production truck, which is rented by the day from a third-party company, and is different for almost every game based on the specs of the company producing the game, be it FSN, ESPN, or ABC.


For FSN, there are a lot of issues in producing a game in HD. Any college game which is produced by the local office (FSN Northwest) will likely not be in HD because of many reasons, not the least of which being that there is only one truck currently that is permanantly assigned to the Northwest that can do HD, which is the truck they use to produce Sonics and Mariners games in HD. That truck is typically assigned to a higher profile national broadcast on College Football saturdays.


This week's WSU game is being produced by the national office of FSN (FSN Network), however it will not be produced in HD. They have attempted to produce as many games as possible in HD this year, but for some reason have chosen not to pick the Pullman game this week for HD. It is likely due to the fact that the other two games on FSN this weekend WILL be in HD.


More HD trucks are being put on the road every year, but they are extremely expensive to build and maintain. For a few more years, we'll have to suffer through SD regional broadcasts while the nation broadcasts will grow in HD. Eventually, the viewers will demand 100% HD and SD trucks will either be converted to HD or discarded.


----------



## travis.js

Decided to take the plunge and leave comcast for Direct TV.... just an FYI in case no one new Direct TV now has SPEED Channel HD along with Spike TV HD.... along with many others. Tired of Comcast and there lack of getting up to date with HD. When I called Direct TV and told them I wanted to leave Comcast she said what is the deal? For the past week I have been setting up around 30-40 new accounts a day from people wanting to leave comcast. Kind of funny!


----------



## SteveCoug

brownnet,


Thanks for the info. Do you work for Fox?


----------



## SteveCoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/11998521
> 
> 
> Decided to take the plunge and leave comcast for Direct TV.... just an FYI in case no one new Direct TV now has SPEED Channel HD along with Spike TV HD.... along with many others. Tired of Comcast and there lack of getting up to date with HD. When I called Direct TV and told them I wanted to leave Comcast she said what is the deal? For the past week I have been setting up around 30-40 new accounts a day from people wanting to leave comcast. Kind of funny!



I almost made the switch myself because I THOUGHT that DirecTV had more FSN games in HD. But it turns out that they don't, so I'm sticking with Comcast for now because my wife likes the On Demand service.


The only HD channels I watch are sports and Discovery Channel, and Comcast already has those.


But if you are into HD, DirecTV is kicking Comcast's butt right now!


----------



## testarc

Problem with Comcast is things will only get worse. As more and more channels going HD, the gap will grow bigger and bigger.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *travis.js* /forum/post/11998521
> 
> 
> Decided to take the plunge and leave comcast for Direct TV.... just an FYI in case no one new Direct TV now has SPEED Channel HD along with Spike TV HD.... along with many others. Tired of Comcast and there lack of getting up to date with HD. When I called Direct TV and told them I wanted to leave Comcast she said what is the deal? For the past week I have been setting up around 30-40 new accounts a day from people wanting to leave comcast. Kind of funny!


----------



## boykster

So what's the current story on local channels in HD with DirectTV? Do they carry them on the satellite or do you have to tune locals OTA? I've considered going DirectTV a few times but am very geographically challenged when it comes to OTA reception of HD. I had an antenna on the roof with a powered rotor so I could fine tune on a channel by channel basis, and frankly it didn't work that well for me.


If DirectTV has locals on the birds (for seattle), I may just have to check it out.


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/12000488
> 
> 
> If DirectTV has locals on the birds (for seattle), I may just have to check it out.



At most right now the satellites are only carry the big 4 networks, ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX for local markets.


I know for a while that in Seattle DirecTV didn't have KOMO/ABC, but that may have changed. In the case of Dish Network they don't carry KCPQ/FOX due to the fact that Tribune wants them to carry MYQ or whatever it's called now in HD as well or they can't carry KCPQ in HD. Since that is not Dish Network's policy they can't get the rights to KCPQ-HD.


If any of the other local channels that broadcast in HD are important to you, i.e. KSTW, KONG, KCTS etc .... then cable or OTA are your only options. Same goes for any sub channel, i.e. Weather+ or in the case of KIRO the very compelling 24 hour SeaTac web cam (what a waste of bandwidth).


----------



## boykster

I may have to actually, god forbid, call them and find out. The info on their website isn't all that concrete. I put in my zip and it shows HD locals for my zip, but then in the packages for locals it says it may be KNBC/KABC etc for "locals".


I'm mostly concerned about the big 4; I honestly can't remember the last time I watched anything on KONG, or KSTW in HD, but I would miss KCTS.


Well, tons to read about and see...I guess there's probably a DirectTV HD thread around here somewhere.....


Thanks rob!


----------



## robglasser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/12000660
> 
> 
> Well, tons to read about and see...I guess there's probably a DirectTV HD thread around here somewhere.....
> 
> 
> Thanks rob!



Check out www.dbstalk.com , great site and part of the AVS family. They have a DirecTV section and a Dish Network section. I'm kind of bias since I'm a moderator for the Dish Network side. The guys running the DirecTV side of the side are very knowledgeable as well.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/12000660
> 
> 
> I may have to actually, god forbid, call them and find out. The info on their website isn't all that concrete. I put in my zip and it shows HD locals for my zip, but then in the packages for locals it says it may be KNBC/KABC etc for "locals".
> 
> 
> I'm mostly concerned about the big 4; I honestly can't remember the last time I watched anything on KONG, or KSTW in HD, but I would miss KCTS.
> 
> 
> Well, tons to read about and see...I guess there's probably a DirectTV HD thread around here somewhere.....
> 
> 
> Thanks rob!



At this time, the only local HDTV channels DirecTV is carrying include KOMO-DT (ABC), KING-DT (NBC), KIRO-DT (CBS) and KCPQ-DT (Fox). These are MPEG-4 and require the newest HR20 or HR21 DirecTV HD DVR receivers or comparable non-DVR units.


Those same receivers can tune in any digital OTA channels and have guide data support for those local digital OTA channels.


Personally. I still have older DirecTV equipment (MPEG-2 only, combined with OTA) so I do not receive those satellite-fed MPEG-4 local HD channels.


----------



## SeattleAl

Today's Seattle-PI on Page A8 has a Comcast ad that says "...plus more HD channels coming soon". It has the logos of History Channel HD, Nat Geo HD, USA HD, and A&E HD at the bottom of the ad.


This looks like an official announcement to me that it's a done deal.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/12002174
> 
> 
> Today's Seattle-PI on Page A8 has a Comcast ad that says "...plus more HD channels coming soon". It has the logos of History Channel HD, Nat Geo HD, USA HD, and A&E HD at the bottom of the ad.
> 
> 
> This looks like an official announcement to me that it's a done deal.



Cool, any date on when? Is Dec 6th the official date?


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12003104
> 
> 
> Is Dec 6th the official date?



Ha ha, good one. Wait, you were making a joke, right?


----------



## Junior34

Atleast Comcast is adding channels somewhere..7 new channels would be nice...

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/10/25...ouston-market/


----------



## cbrucia

I was just going to post that link. I wonder if Comcast is also raising rates there too...


Seems like Comcast is only pushed to add new HD when direct competition forces their hand. In Philadelphia, Comcast added TBS-HD in time for the playoffs because the Phillies were in it and DirecTV had it in time.


In Houston it appears Time Warner's changes got Comcast to make a competitive move.


----------



## Marrvia

I'm glad they will finally add more HD channels soon, since it's been a year since they've added one. But I wish they would add FX HD, that's the one I've waiting for the longest, and I think DirectTV has it now.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/12013728
> 
> 
> I'm glad they will finally add more HD channels soon, since it's been a year since they've added one. But I wish they would add FX HD, that's the one I've waiting for the longest, and I think DirectTV has it now.



http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/10/15...s-for-directv/ 


According to this link, DirectTV got FXHD in the last couple of months. I agree that it would be nice to get FXHD.


----------



## cpliske

a couple of weeks ago my qam channels started disappearing on the basic cable. I used to get all the locals with my eye-tv (mac) qam tuner but now neither the eye-tv tuner nor my visio can find the qam stuff, although the vizio can still get 4-1, etc for the local channels. I have no idea where this info has suddenly gone!


Thanks for any information!


Chuck


----------



## Nausicaa

I noticed a new mail on the non-DVR box that says three HD "movie poster" channels are going away at the end of November, so I guess they're going to be carrying at least three of the new channels...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/12021530
> 
> 
> We just received commercials from Comcast at our station that talk about adding new HD channels in December. Pretty lame they are adding a handful, while Directv gets dozens.



Which hd channels if you can share?


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> We just received commercials from Comcast at our station that talk about adding new HD channels in December. Pretty lame they are adding a handful, while Directv gets dozens.



Hopefully FoodNetwork HD is one of the new channels.


Also, how many of you would leave Comcast if Verizon's FiOS TV became available?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12022392
> 
> 
> Which hd channels if you can share?



Someone just posted on the last page that the they saw an ad in the Seattle PI announcing these channels coming next. History Channel HD, Nat Geo HD, USA HD, and A&E HD


I don't know why they are skipping over Food and HGTV for now, those channels were added months ago in other markets. Hopefully they will catch us up soon, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12022435
> 
> 
> Hopefully FoodNetwork HD is one of the new channels.
> 
> 
> Also, how many of you would leave Comcast if Verizon's FiOS TV became available?



I already have Fios internet and would most likely switch since Comcast has been so sluggish about adding HD in our market. Comcast is catching up with FiosTV in other markets but I'm sure Verizon has the ability to stay competitive. One thing I've read also about FiosTV is that PQ is among the best, and while you might not see a big difference in PQ on the HD channels, you see a huge difference on there SD channels.


Funny thing is, Comcast is now claiming to be the leader in HD. There is an article on tvpredictions.com with Comcast's Steve Burke claming this. D* is adding 70 HD channels, but Comcast claims they have more HD due to VOD. If you remember, Steve Burke also said Comcast would carry 32-35 HD channels by the end of the third quarter this year.


----------



## ABHD

One more thing... on my way to work this morning I saw a truck driving down the freeway. It had a ladder and a bunch of boxes with HD satellite dishs stacked in the back. As I drove past, I saw the logo DirectTV on the side. I thought to myself... Ah, looks like a few people are getting fed up and having D* installed today.










I'm probably can't get D* myself due to all the trees to the south of me, but I'm getting tempted to have my place tested.


----------



## homerjr

I wish I could get DirecTV at my apartment, but landlord says we can't.


But yeah, Comcast's "claims" on being the leader in HD is hilarious and I knew they would count the VOD into the mix as calling it a channel.


Have you noticed that Comcast stopped running those TV spots where their employees are saying, "Someday, they say they will have over 100 channels in HD. Someday."


Well Comcast, someday came and you're getting your ass handed to you.


As for Burke's claims of Comcast having 32 to 35 HD channels by the third quarter...he must've been talking about his house.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12022985
> 
> 
> I wish I could get DirecTV at my apartment, but landlord says we can't.



I thought federal law prevents landlords from dissallowing satelite. I would research this if I were you.


----------



## Nausicaa

I do want NGC HD, but my second choice would be Science Channel HD, especially with that new Mars program coming up at the end of the month. They have been advertising it on HD Theatre and it looks great in HD.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12023087
> 
> 
> I thought federal law prevents landlords from dissallowing satelite. I would research this if I were you.



I looked around and came across the Satellite Home Viewers Improvement Act of 1999 (SHIVA), but I don't have time to read a 214 page document.


Does anyone know what the jist of the act means?


----------



## Tdawgman

I got a mailer today that says "Coming in December: HistoryHD, USAHD, A&EHD, and National Geographic Channel HD" There is no exact date, but it does sound like its official. The mailer does not say that there are any more channels to come. If there was even a chance, I bet they would hint at it in this mailer.


----------



## homerjr

I think we should all invest in some hard liquor for December 6 since that's the rumored date when the new channels are on.


If the 6th comes and there are new channels, then the liquor will be for celebration.


If the 6th comes and all we get is KONGHD PART 2 then clearly the liquor will be for, "I can't believe they hosed us again."


If it's the latter, then I say the next course of action is to smash up their offices with a hammer like that one lady did.


Just a suggestion.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/12024255
> 
> 
> I took a look at the commercial Comcast sent us. It's a 1:00 spot and mentions "...coming in December more HD programming, _including_ A&E HD, History HD, USA HD and National Geographic HD." So maybe we might get more since they said _including_ and didn't spend a whole lot of time on the subject. I checked the 30 second spot and it makes no mention of any new HD channels.



Is this for tv or radio? If so, which tv or radio station?


----------



## boykster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12022435
> 
> 
> Hopefully FoodNetwork HD is one of the new channels.
> 
> 
> Also, how many of you would leave Comcast if Verizon's FiOS TV became available?



As much as I dislike Verizon, if FIOS internet and TV became available at my house, i'd switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12024603
> 
> 
> I think we should all invest in some hard liquor for December 6 since that's the rumored date when the new channels are on.
> 
> 
> If the 6th comes and there are new channels, then the liquor will be for celebration.
> 
> 
> If the 6th comes and all we get is KONGHD PART 2 then clearly the liquor will be for, "I can't believe they hosed us again."
> 
> ...



HOSED?!?!?! COUNT ME IN!!! (Steve Martin, SNL, circa 1977)


I think we will be hosed even IF we get some HD on 12/6. Whatever happened to "you get what you pay for"? I pay a lot and get squat. D* folks pay less and get more - now 70 HD channels. I'm seriously looking at cutting some of my neighbor's tree limbs off in the middle of the night and putting up a dish.


----------



## quarque

x43x - Moshington? LOL.


When my son was in about first grade the teacher asked if anyone knew why our state was called Washington. She called on the first hand that shot up. "Well it rains a lot here and that washes everything a ton, so, Washing Ton." The laughter was merciless. He was obviously a recent transplant from California. My son was still laughing when he got home to tell the story.


----------



## Tdawgman

Anybody using the new Tivo HD unit and cable cards with Comcast here? With the cable cards, do all the channels map correctly and does the guide work. I'm thinking of upgrading to the new TivoHD, so please pass on any tips.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12027245
> 
> 
> Anybody using the new Tivo HD unit and cable cards with Comcast here? With the cable cards, do all the channels map correctly and does the guide work. I'm thinking of upgrading to the new TivoHD, so please pass on any tips.



Yes, everything maps correctly. The guide works extremely well. I have never had a problem.


----------



## SteveCoug

when did the new TivoHD DVR come out?


My comcast rep said it would be coming out "in a few months" when I signed up 3 months ago.


What are the advantages of that DVR over the HD DVR I have now?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12027245
> 
> 
> Anybody using the new Tivo HD unit and cable cards with Comcast here?



I am and it works great.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/12028753
> 
> 
> when did the new TivoHD DVR come out?
> 
> 
> My comcast rep said it would be coming out "in a few months" when I signed up 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of that DVR over the HD DVR I have now?



Well there is the TivoHD DVR, which is separate from Comcast.


Then there is the Comcast-Tivo DVR, which is your current Comcast Motorola DVR, but running a version of the Tivo software instead of the current iGude/SARA software.


The Comcast-Tivo DVR has been in development for years. It just launched in a few select New England communities to Comcast employees only. It is expected to be available to the general public in those communities within a few weeks. It will then be rolled out across the nation, but it could be many months before we get it here in Seattle.


The advantages to both the TivoHD and the Comcast-Tivo DVR is the Tivo interface is orders of magnitude superior to the iGuide/SARA interface.


The advantage of the Comcast-Tivo DVR is that it can use PPV and OnDemand, which the TivoHD DVR currently cannot. There are rumored enhancements coming that would allow it, but we may never see them.


The advantage of the TivoDVR is that it can do "Tivo to Go" and multi-room viewing, which the Comcast-Tivo DVR will not. You can also use Amazon's "Unbox" OnDemand rental service which you cannot do with the Comcast-Tivo DVR.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12030022
> 
> 
> The advantage of the Comcast-Tivo DVR is that it can use PPV a. . . which the TivoHD DVR currently cannot. There are rumored enhancements coming that would allow it, but we may never see them.



Your comments on TivoHD and PPV are incorrect. PPV is available for TiVoHD, but you would have to order by phone to get PPV for the TiVoHD. Comcast supports this ability for all cablecard devices.


Your statement is a common misperception, and Cnet.com even had to change it's review of the TiVoHD to reflect that PPV is available. I have ordered PPV a handful of times for my TiVo from Seattle Comcast. The selection is pretty thin, unless you watch MMA or "Girls Gone Wild." I prefer the latter.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12030855
> 
> 
> Your comments on TivoHD and PPV are incorrect. PPV is available for TiVoHD, but you would have to order by phone to get PPV for the TiVoHD. Comcast supports this ability for all cablecard devices.



Fair enough. Now that I think about it, I do recall some folks (might have been you) saying they can get PPV via the phone.


----------



## Tdawgman

Did you have any trouble getting the cable cards for the TIVO and is there a rental fee for them? I just got an HDTV and want to upgrade my service from basic cable so that I can get the all the HD channels. The customer service rep told me that I should use their DVR so that I can also get all the On demand stuff. She said that there is quite a bit of free HD on demand movies/shows. I thought I would try it for awhile and then if I don't use the on demand, get the TIVOHD. I asked her about the Comcast TIVO service and she said it would be a long time before we see it here... atleast a year. Do you guys miss the On Demand media?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12032488
> 
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting the cable cards for the TIVO and is there a rental fee for them?



No problems with the cards. Just picked them up at the local Comcast office in Redmond. There is a $1.79 a month fee for the card. You only need one card as long as it is an "M-Card" [Multistream Card]. An "M-Card" will allow you to tune/record two channels at once on your TivoHD.




> Quote:
> Do you guys miss the On Demand media?



I never use it, however my cable package is an old one (back when it was AT&T Cable) so I get a non-DVR box as part of my monthly fee, so I can use it to watch OnDemand if I wanted.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12032488
> 
> 
> Do you guys miss the On Demand media?



Never had it, though I pay Netflix $5 per month for 2 DVDs per month. This is enough for me.


----------



## tluxon

I was counting on seeing the Cal at ArizSt game in HD, featuring one of the last undefeated teams in the nation. It's listed in the guide for MOJOM 664, but there's no game there. The only place I see it is on FSN 30 in SD.


Anybody know what the deal is?


----------



## erocuroc

No I don't. I contacted comcast and they said it was an issue with MOJO. I don't know what to do at this point, but I'm also frustrated. Watching on FSN just isn't the same.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12033045
> 
> 
> No problems with the cards. Just picked them up at the local Comcast office in Redmond. There is a $1.79 a month fee for the card. You only need one card as long as it is an "M-Card" [Multistream Card]. An "M-Card" will allow you to tune/record two channels at once on your TivoHD.



The M-Card doesn't have any fee. Comcast only charges $1.79 for the second card in a 2 card device. Comcast considers the M-Card as a single card. They may charge you an extra digital outlet fee at around $6.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12022435
> 
> 
> Hopefully FoodNetwork HD is one of the new channels.
> 
> 
> Also, how many of you would leave Comcast if Verizon's FiOS TV became available?



In a heartbeat


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12036014
> 
> 
> The M-Card doesn't have any fee. Comcast only charges $1.79 for the second card in a 2 card device. Comcast considers the M-Card as a single card. They may charge you an extra digital outlet fee at around $6.



They gave me two M-Cards and charged me $1.79 for each. I returned one as superfluous, so now I am only paying for one. And I do pay a second outlet fee for my second outlet of $5.10 a month.


----------



## newlinux

They must be all over the map with the cable card fee, depending on what you tell them. I have one for free, but I don't think it is an M-card (got it for my TV a long time ago). They did ask me if it was for a new tV without a cable box and I told them it was for a TV that already has service through the cable box - it was just for picture in picture. I think that may be why I don't have a charge.


----------



## quarque

What the hell is up with the clocks? My VCR and phone say it is 8:43 but Comcast and its' programming all say it's 9:43. Did we or did we not switch to standard time last night?


----------



## Junior34

We switch next weekend.


----------



## quarque

somebody needs to tell AT&T and the PBS stations that broadcast the time for VCR's.


----------



## arf1410

We moved DST up a week a few years ago, and a variety of older electronic devices are still scheduled to switch the last Sunday in October


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12041002
> 
> 
> We moved DST up a week a few years ago, and a variety of older electronic devices are still scheduled to switch the last Sunday in October



The Energy Policy Act just went into effect this year. DST began 3 weeks earlier (second Sunday in March) and ends 1 week later (first Sunday in November).


----------



## rickeame

Any users of EyeTV and QAM: have you started not being able to fetch a guide? TitanTV says it can't find a guide for my area anymore. Just stopped working. Sammamish didn't disappear off the map, so not sure what happened.


----------



## plateauman

I switched from Comcast DVR to Tivo HD over the weekend and am quite pleased. The final straw was waking up one day last week and seeing that all my recordings had been erased. Apparently the POS Motorola DVR decided to reboot and reformat.

Purchased Tivo HD from Amazon for $253, went to Comcast Redmond and got an M-Card (no charge), made a couple of calls to Comcast support to activate it and then re-activiate when it wasn't showing the Digital Cable channels, it took about 24 hours for it to get completely set-up, but now it is working great.

I had missed the Tivo Search features and the way it organizes your recordings. I also enjoy the Tivo wireless connection to my computer to share photos and music. I just decided it was time for me to stop complaining about the DVR and do something about it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/12046228
> 
> 
> I also enjoy the Tivo wireless connection to my computer to share photos and music.



I realize wireless is a necessity in many cases, but just wanted to note the TivoHD is even better if it is hardwired. Doing so speeds up the networking functions you mentioned. TiVo (very recently) turned on its advanced networking features, including TivoToGo, Multi-Room Viewing, TivoComeback. TiVo also installed an update that lets you watch an Amazon Unbox video while it is downloading.


----------



## ABHD

Any word on NFL-HD?


I think gdeep or someone posted a while back that we'd be getting NFL-HD on Nov 1st. That's only a couple days away now. I've been hearing about all the new HD coming Dec. 6th, but haven't heard anyting about Nov 1st. No messages on my box, or announcements anywhere I know of. Are we even getting this, and if so what channel will it be?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12047477
> 
> 
> Any word on NFL-HD?
> 
> 
> I think gdeep or someone posted a while back that we'd be getting NFL-HD on Nov 1st. That's only a couple days away now. I've been hearing about all the new HD coming Dec. 6th, but haven't heard anyting about Nov 1st. No messages on my box, or announcements anywhere I know of. Are we even getting this, and if so what channel will it be?



I haven't heard anything for awhile, but probably won't be getting such, as it's my understanding that I would have to order a sports package, on top of everything else, to get NFL-HD.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12047751
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything for awhile, but probably won't be getting such, as it's my understanding that I would have to order a sports package, on top of everything else, to get NFL-HD.



I hope comcast adds NFL-hd on Nov 1st as I got a email from Steve Kipp with Nov 1st as launch date couple weeks ago. I will get sports package to get this channel.


----------



## arf1410

Anyone else notice some problems with the audio sync on ABC HD during Desperate HOusewives last night (and similar problems the week before)?


I don't have that problems on any other ABC HD shows, or other networks


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12048431
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice some problems with the audio sync on ABC HD during Desperate HOusewives last night (and similar problems the week before)?
> 
> 
> I don't have that problems on any other ABC HD shows, or other networks



I've recorded it to my computer, but haven't watched it yet (I watched Dexter instead!!! I'll check tonight.


----------



## cbrucia

I was tooling around on comcast.com last night and I believe they've posted new, more limited cable packages along with the higher pricing that takes effect in November. I could be wrong, but this is what I believe the new pricing structures would look like for many of us. Using my cable bill as an example:


NOW: I pay $49.25 for basic cable plus $15.99 for Digital Classic/Digital Preferred/Set-top Box and remote. I also pay $15.99 for HBO, $11.95 for DVR and another $17.05 for a second HD DVR box w/DVR service. The total is $110.23 before taxes.


NEW PRICING: If the new pricing on Comcast.com is to be believed, I would have the choice of Digital Starter for $53.25 or Digital Preferred with HBO for $86.23. The important thing to note is that Digital Starter includes ONLY the local HD networks--no ESPN/ESPN2 or any of the channels in the 600s. For that you need the Preferred Package OR you can tack on the other HD channels for $6.50 per month. So Comcast, the company that has forever crowed about not charging extra for HD is charging extra for HD. Also of note: DVR service is going up again by $2, to $13.95/mo for the first and $19.05 for the second box. That's $4 in price increases for DVR service(!) that is arguably worse than it was at $9.95, not to mention the cost of having two DVRs will now be $33 a month! Running two TiVo's on their month-to-month pricing would still save over $5/mo. on that so I'll be looking hard at switching out my boxes now.


Anyway, if I keep HBO and both DVRs, my bill appears like it will jump to $119.23 before taxes. That's more than the 4% increase they've been claiming.


The real kicker here (aside from the fact that this increase is the second in a year) is that the digital+HBO package is being jacked nearly 6.25%.


This seems pretty outrageous. Does anyone know if the comcast.com stuff is the new pricing scheme?


----------



## cbrucia

If I replace my HD box with a TiVo HD, can I still subscribe to a sports package? Or will that not work with a cablecard?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058703
> 
> 
> 
> NOW: I pay $49.25 for basic cable plus $15.99 for Digital Classic/Digital Preferred/Set-top Box and remote. I also pay $15.99 for HBO, $11.95 for DVR and another $17.05 for a second HD DVR box w/DVR service. The total is $110.23 before taxes.
> 
> 
> NEW PRICING: If the new pricing on Comcast.com is to be believed, I would have the choice of Digital Starter for $53.25



While the digital prices appear to be going up, I also have basic cable for $49.25, and I see nothing that states that is changing???


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058835
> 
> 
> If I replace my HD box with a TiVo HD, can I still subscribe to a sports package? Or will that not work with a cablecard?



I can't think of any reason it wouldn't work with cablecard, since it's just access to additional channels.


----------



## cbrucia

Basic Cable is $52.25


----------



## keithaxis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058835
> 
> 
> If I replace my HD box with a TiVo HD, can I still subscribe to a sports package? Or will that not work with a cablecard?



On demand is the only thing you will miss if you go to tivo with cable cards. I have had the tivo s3 for almost a year now. with tivo I paid upfront for 3 years so that kept the cost under $10 per month..


----------



## cbrucia

Thanks everyone. I just want to make sure I'm not killing my opportunity to get MLB Extra Innings again next season...not that Seattle Comcast even showed the 10 HD games a week they had free access to.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058835
> 
> 
> If I replace my HD box with a TiVo HD, can I still subscribe to a sports package? Or will that not work with a cablecard?




Yes, Absolutely. You can subscribe to any premium/sports package with any Cable cards device. When you call Comcast and order, they generally don't know that you are using cablecards, rather than a cable box, unless you tell them.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058703
> 
> 
> NEW PRICING: If the new pricing on Comcast.com is to be believed, I would have the choice of Digital Starter for $53.25 or Digital Preferred with HBO for $86.23. The important thing to note is that Digital Starter includes ONLY the local HD networks--no ESPN/ESPN2 or any of the channels in the 600s. For that you need the Preferred Package OR you can tack on the other HD channels for $6.50 per month. So Comcast, the company that has forever crowed about not charging extra for HD is charging extra for HD. Also of note: DVR service is going up again by $2, to $13.95/mo for the first and $19.05 for the second box. That's $4 in price increases for DVR service(!) that is arguably worse than it was at $9.95, not to mention the cost of having two DVRs will now be $33 a month! Running two TiVo's on their month-to-month pricing would still save over $5/mo. on that so I'll be looking hard at switching out my boxes now.



You can still cancel Expanded Basic, but such requires a truck roll (i.e., $15). I spoke to Comcast about this last week, and the CSR reluctantly said such was an option. The savings is about $30. I was going to get limited basic and digital preferred. With the new HD channels coming, the only reason I didn't do this is FSN is not available without expanded basic.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/12059107
> 
> 
> On demand is the only thing you will miss if you go to tivo with cable cards. I have had the tivo s3 for almost a year now. with tivo I paid upfront for 3 years so that kept the cost under $10 per month..



...*And* the ability to archive to a PC via firewire. Most people don't seem to care about that, but with the tiny hard drives on these DVR's and their uncanny ability to spontaneously dump shows I don't know if I have much choice.


Anybody offloading to portable/expanded media from the HDTivo yet?


----------



## burger23

YES-- just downloaded a couple shows last night from my TiVoHD to my laptop. New TiVo software upgraded last week.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12058703
> 
> 
> I was tooling around on comcast.com last night and I believe they've posted new, more limited cable packages along with the higher pricing that takes effect in November.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if I keep HBO and both DVRs, my bill appears like it will jump to $119.23 before taxes. That's more than the 4% increase they've been claiming.
> 
> 
> The real kicker here (aside from the fact that this increase is the second in a year) is that the digital+HBO package is being jacked nearly 6.25%.
> 
> 
> This seems pretty outrageous. Does anyone know if the comcast.com stuff is the new pricing scheme?



They gotta raise rates to afford all the damn advertising they do... I get a couple direct mailers a month for their phone/internet service, got a telemarketing call from them a couple weeks ago for their phone service, and then the onslaught of those awful commercials (everytime I hear that lame "comcast house-mates" jingle I want to put a couple rounds of .45ACP into the TV). Its gotta cost them at least a million bucks each week.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12062638
> 
> 
> ...*Anybody offloading to portable/expanded media from the HDTivo yet?
> *


*


I have only downloaded to my PC. I need to upgrade my software to TiVo Desktop Plus (paid version of PC software) to use TivoToGo with my Palm Treo. I only have TiVo Desktop (free version), which allows me watch on my PC or laptop.


The free version also lets me restore the video from my PC/Laptop if I delete it from my Tivo. This increases my storage space dramatically, as I have 600GB on my PC that is not used.*


----------



## almostinsane

Are these active?


37 Comcast SportsNet

130 FOX Business Channel

317 Azteca America (KXPD)

717 NFL Network HD

750 The History Channel HD

752 A&E HD

758 USA HD

767 HGTV HD


----------



## Reference

Nope.


----------



## almostinsane

Someone missed the 10/30 deadline.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/12074301
> 
> 
> Someone missed the 10/30 deadline.



Those changes are for the Portland area.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12069447
> 
> 
> I have only downloaded to my PC. I need to upgrade my software to TiVo Desktop Plus (paid version of PC software) to use TivoToGo with my Palm Treo. I only have TiVo Desktop (free version), which allows me watch on my PC or laptop.
> 
> 
> The free version also lets me restore the video from my PC/Laptop if I delete it from my Tivo. This increases my storage space dramatically, as I have 600GB on my PC that is not used.



Hey, that's awesome! Can clips be edited out of the downloaded shows?


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12074388
> 
> 
> Those changes are for the Portland area.



Arggghhh! Why were they posted in this thread!!! It's not like Portland is anywhere close to here! Seattle always gets the shaft.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/12074484
> 
> 
> Arggghhh! Why were they posted in this thread!!! It's not like Portland is anywhere close to here! Seattle always gets the shaft.



Someone got an incorrect email from Comcast I guess. Those added 10/30 affected SW Washington and Oregon, not here. We are slated for Dec. 6th for the additions.


I just read the Portland thread. They got the channels yesterday, but most of the content on History and A&E is stretched 4:3


----------



## ABHD

But... Supposedly we get NFL-HD tomorrow. I read most of the shows are not in HD on that either yet, but games and Replay should be in HD.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12074402
> 
> 
> Hey, that's awesome! Can clips be edited out of the downloaded shows?



Good question? The files are .Tivo, but I was able to import one into Windows Movie Maker. I don't know how to edit anything from here. I have never used this program before.


On a separate note, if I install a digital tv tuner card into my PC, I will be able to stream videos to my Tivo (if I buy the $24.95 TiVo Desktop Plus). If I do this, will I be able to clip the videos I record on my PC?


----------



## wareagle

NFL-HD is 418. First HD program listed is 9:30AM-1PM today -- replay of last season's AFC championship game.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12080045
> 
> 
> NFL-HD is 418. First HD program listed is 9:30AM-1PM today -- replay of last season's AFC championship game.



I'm getting this channel without sports pack....I don't know why but I will take it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12080572
> 
> 
> I'm getting this channel without sports pack....I don't know why but I will take it.




Me too! I expect its temporary, but I will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12075478
> 
> 
> Good question? The files are .Tivo, but I was able to import one into Windows Movie Maker. I don't know how to edit anything from here. I have never used this program before.
> 
> 
> On a separate note, if I install a digital tv tuner card into my PC, I will be able to stream videos to my Tivo (if I buy the $24.95 TiVo Desktop Plus). If I do this, will I be able to clip the videos I record on my PC?



Based on what I've read, it appears the .Tivo files are simply MPEG-2 files in a Tivo wrapper. There's a free GUI program that will "remove" that wrapper, as well as editors such as VideoRedo.


According to the TivoHD & Series3 MRV/TTG/TTCB: FAQ + Discussion , TTCB (TiVoToComeBack) has been working with many non-Tivo-wrapped MPEG-2's, so give it a try.


> Quote:
> ...
> 
> With the free version of TiVo Desktop 2.5.1, TiVo only supports the transfer of .TiVo recordings that you previously downloaded to your computer with TiVoToGo.
> 
> 
> Members have found that they can also transfer most SD and HD MPEG-2 (MPG) files, but TiVo does not officially support that with the free version of TiVo Desktop.


----------



## gdeep

I know majority of you have hdtv....But do you have a high def dvd player? I know there is blu-ray and hd dvd. I own both blu-ray and hd dvd players.


Walmart is going to sell hd dvd (toshiba A2) player tomorrow for only 99 dollars. I bought this same player in Jan for 400 bucks. Also you will get 5 free hd dvds by sending in mail in rebate which you can download from toshiba site.

http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?section=secret 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/11/01...iday-wal-mart/


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12082288
> 
> 
> I know majority of you have hdtv....But do you have a high def dvd player? I know there is blu-ray and hd dvd. I own both blu-ray and hd dvd players.



I love HD and have enjoyed it in our home since 2001. 90% of what I watch is in HD, but I'm holding out on BD and HDDVD because I'm not planning to "support" either format in their current configurations. At this point our DVD's and players/recorders are "good enough" for now. In fact, DVD is better in almost every way (i.e. versatility) _except_ PQ.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12082288
> 
> 
> I know majority of you have hdtv....But do you have a high def dvd player? I know there is blu-ray and hd dvd. I own both blu-ray and hd dvd players.



Most of my friends in 'the industry' all have Blu-Ray players and believe that BR is going to win the battle. After a few years of sitting on the fence myself, I've decided to pick up a BR player this holiday season mainly because of Blade Runner (a movie which my wife hasn't seen so I figured it'd be a good first Blu-Ray experience for the both of us).


Also, I'm an unashamed Sony loyalist. Everything except my DVR (TiVoHD), media center PC (custom built running Vista & MediaPortal), and universal remote (Logitech) is Sony so that also influenced my choice.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12082779
> 
> 
> I love HD and have enjoyed it in our home since 2001. 90% of what I watch is in HD, but I'm holding out on BD and HDDVD because I'm not planning to "support" either format in their current configurations. At this point our DVD's and players/recorders are "good enough" for now. In fact, DVD is better in almost every way (i.e. versatility) _except_ PQ.



And AQ. Actually, after watching HD DVD or Blu Ray you begin to see how bad broadcast HD is and SD DVD without upscaling pales in comparison. With upscaling, not so bad, but there is a significant improvement with HDM.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12082931
> 
> 
> Most of my friends in 'the industry' all have Blu-Ray players and believe that BR is going to win the battle. After a few years of sitting on the fence myself, I've decided to pick up a BR player this holiday season mainly because of Blade Runner (a movie which my wife hasn't seen so I figured it'd be a good first Blu-Ray experience for the both of us).
> 
> 
> Also, I'm an unashamed Sony loyalist. Everything except my DVR (TiVoHD), media center PC (custom built running Vista & MediaPortal), and universal remote (Logitech) is Sony so that also influenced my choice.



Blade runner is being released for both formats, HD-DVD and Blu-ray. How does the blade runner release make you choose BLU-RAY over HD-DVD?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12083101
> 
> 
> Blade runner is being released for both formats, HD-DVD and Blu-ray. How does the blade runner release make you choose BLU-RAY over HD-DVD?



I'm guessing blade runner is what takes him into this HD-DVD/Blu-Ray purchase and Sony is what makes him choose Blu-Ray.


Neither for me. I'll wait. I used to watch dvds upscaled to HD, but now I rarely watch movies. Lots of TV but barely any movies. Not even at the theaters anymore. Maybe it's the 5 month old


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12083220
> 
> 
> I'm guessing blade runner is what takes him into this HD-DVD/Blu-Ray purchase and Sony is what makes him choose Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> Neither for me. I'll wait. I used to watch dvds upscaled to HD, but now I rarely watch movies. Lots of TV but barely any movies. Not even at the theaters anymore. Maybe it's the 5 month old



I am in the same boat. I dont want to invest in either format but regardless I enjoy shows on TV more than movies these days. Every movie I've been to in the last year has not been worth ~$10. I am far more excited to see next weeks episode of Heros, Lost, The Office, 30 Rock, Mythbusters, Battlestar, Stargate, Eureka, etc.. than any movie coming in the forseeable future. Most movies I have been excited about ended up sucking.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12083101
> 
> 
> Blade runner is being released for both formats, HD-DVD and Blu-ray. How does the blade runner release make you choose BLU-RAY over HD-DVD?



Like I wrote, most everyone I know in the movie industry have all went Blu-ray and have told me that Blu-ray is likely to win the battle over HD-DVD. I wanted to get in on one of them but I didn't want to jump in, invest in the one that goes away, and then end up with having to upgrade twice. In other words, I didn't want a library of the DVD equivalent of Betamax. The people who've recommended Blu-Ray are people I trust. Sure, they could be wrong but between their confidence, the desire to start watching some high definition DVDs, and my already-extant Sony fandom, I decided to jump in and choose Blu-ray over HD.


Of course, this totally ignores the fact that the real likely winner will be a downloadable solution but I think we're far enough away from that for now to allow BR (or, if you like, HD-D) to be a decent stop-gap.


----------



## tluxon

Reference, I see you referring to Blu-ray as "BR". Isn't the official abbreviation still supposed to be "BD"? Or has it evolved to acceptance of both?


I'm not questioning how nice the picture would "look", but when there are four PC's and four TV's in the house, such as in our family, it's still far too early to start integrating HiDef disc hardware into all those spots when it can still go the route of Betamax. The biggest difference is that the "winner" between Betamax and VHS was settled much more quickly than it looks like this stalemate will be.


I'm not saying that DVD is good enough, but in the big picture it sure seems to be a better option than either HiDef format right now. Having said that, if I was going to gamble on one format, it would probably be Blu-ray because of the rewriteability of the media.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12084537
> 
> 
> Reference, I see you referring to Blu-ray as "BR". Isn't the official abbreviation still supposed to be "BD"? Or has it evolved to acceptance of both?



I have no idea.


By the way, just because I've chosen to go with one of the two formats doesn't mean that anyone else should.


----------



## gdeep

Enough with this high def dvd player topic. I just wanted to share that there is a sale for one of the high def players. I don't care which side wins or which side is better.


Did anybody had a chance to watch HD program on NFL-HD? If so, how is the pq?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12086325
> 
> 
> Enough with this high def dvd player topic. I just wanted to share that there is a sale for one of the high def players. I don't care which side wins or which side is better.
> 
> 
> Did anybody had a chance to watch HD program on NFL-HD? If so, how is the pq?




Thanks for the info. At $99, I am considering it, even if the format doesn't succeed.


----------



## ABHD

Bestbuy says they have limited supply for 99 bucks, although I don't see A2's listed on their website. Guess you have to call or just go in to find out.

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/news/


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12088689
> 
> 
> Bestbuy says they have limited supply for 99 bucks, although I don't see A2's listed on their website. Guess you have to call or just go in to find out.
> 
> http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/news/



Yeah Best buy is all sold out. I called walmart in Renton and the sales person didn't wanted to give me the number of A2 on sale tomorrow but I kept on saying come on. Finally I got number of 30 on sale tomorrow (I don't if that's right).


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12082227
> 
> 
> Based on what I've read, it appears the .Tivo files are simply MPEG-2 files in a Tivo wrapper. There's a free GUI program that will "remove" that wrapper, as well as editors such as VideoRedo.



FYI,The free Gui program does not work under Vista, only XP


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/12089980
> 
> 
> FYI,The free Gui program does not work under Vista, only XP




Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12082227
> 
> 
> According to the TivoHD & Series3 MRV/TTG/TTCB: FAQ + Discussion , TTCB (TiVoToComeBack) has been working with many non-Tivo-wrapped MPEG-2's, so give it a try.



Actually, here is a set of instructions:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...4&page=1&pp=30


----------



## ABHD

Verizon announced FiosTV will carry 150 HD channels in 2008. http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...0_hd_channels/ There were rumors FiosTV may be in certain areas of Washintgon by the end of 2008. Anyone have any new info on this?


Comcast is supposed to have around 50 HD channels here in 2008, but I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12098722
> 
> 
> Verizon announced FiosTV will carry 150 HD channels in 2008. http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...0_hd_channels/ There were rumors FiosTV may be in certain areas of Washintgon by the end of 2008. Anyone have any new info on this?
> 
> 
> Comcast is supposed to have around 50 HD channels here in 2008, but I'll beleive it when I see it.



I'm sure verizon will add 150 channels and hopefully they will start rolling TV service in WA by then. On the other hand I don't believe in Comcast adding 50 channels in Seattle by 2008...It should be more like 2010.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12099099
> 
> 
> I'm sure verizon will add 150 channels and hopefully they will start rolling TV service in WA by then. On the other hand I don't believe in Comcast adding 50 channels in Seattle by 2008...It should be more like 2010.




I think they should have had 50 HD channels by Q4'2007.


----------



## wareagle

Will FiOS ever be available in areas where the current telephone provider is other than Verizon (i.e., Qwest)?


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12100459
> 
> 
> Will FiOS ever be available in areas where the current telephone provider is other than Verizon (i.e., Qwest)?



I don't mean to point out the obvious. But Verizon in Qwest territory...NO.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/12102353
> 
> 
> I don't mean to point out the obvious. But Verizon in Qwest territory...NO.



I said "current" -- maybe Verizon could expand their areas. I don't know what Qwest's hold is on Bellevue, for example.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12099099
> 
> 
> I'm sure verizon will add 150 channels and hopefully they will start rolling TV service in WA by then. On the other hand I don't believe in Comcast adding 50 channels in Seattle by 2008...It should be more like 2010.



I think by the end of this year we will have 25 HD channels here? Someone posted that they are going to add 30 more in 2008. So that would be 55 by 2008, but you're right, their track record for adding HD around here is not good, and I'm not counting on it. If FiosTV comes to washington then I bet they'll start adding more quickly, but I don't see how they'll compete except in areas that won't have FiosTV.


----------



## arf1410

OK, after working with a very cooperative person at KCPQ, who in turn got Comcast to fix the problem, KCPQ HD can now, once again, be watched on 13-1!


However, my TV can no longer watch it on 111-1, which I thought was the QAM version of KCPQ HD. 111-1 gets automatically remapped to 11-1 = KSTW! Can someone who is using their TVs built in QAM tuner tell me what channel(s) they can find KCPQ HD?


Thanks


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12104884
> 
> 
> OK, after working with a very cooperative person at KCPQ, who in turn got Comcast to fix the problem, KCPQ HD can now, once again, be watched on 13-1!
> 
> 
> However, my TV can no longer watch it on 111-1, which I thought was the QAM version of KCPQ HD. 111-1 gets automatically remapped to 11-1 = KSTW! Can someone who is using their TVs built in QAM tuner tell me what channel(s) they can find KCPQ HD?



On my PSIP-capable set, KSTW is showing up on 11-1 and KCPQ is showing up on 13-1. It looks like you and Tribune got Comcast to jump. 


On my non-PSIP-capable set, KSTW is still showing up on 111-2 and KCPQ on 111-1, so the transport streams don't appear to have moved (here).


Have you tried a re-scan since they fixed it?


You might also want your contact at Tribune to ask that Comcast fix KMYQ's PSIP. It's been 96-1, not remapping to 22-1, ever since The Tube was axed from 96-2/22-2.


----------



## arf1410

Pastiche -


what happens when you go to 111-1 on your PSIP set?



I didn't even know I'd have to rescan ...


----------



## pastiche

I think I get it now... very weird.


On the PSIP-capable set, I get KSTW on 111-1 and KCPQ on 111-2!


The opposite of where the transports live without PSIP in the other room...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/12105522
> 
> 
> I think I get it now... very weird.
> 
> 
> On the PSIP-capable set, I get KSTW on 111-1 and KCPQ on 111-2!
> 
> 
> The opposite of where the transports live without PSIP in the other room...



I have NOT done a rescan, butBOTH 111-1 and 111-2 get sent to 11-1 (KSTW HD). Is this likely because my TV "remembers" yesterdays settings, when 111-2 was supposed to get sent to 11? Maybe today comcast really did switch kstw and kcpq ( 111-1 and 111-2 ), which , I guess, is their choice...


----------



## FOTO4444

I was receiving digital TV guide at 105.1067 QAM. Not there now. Where has it moved to?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12098722
> 
> 
> Verizon announced FiosTV will carry 150 HD channels in 2008. http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...0_hd_channels/ There were rumors FiosTV may be in certain areas of Washintgon by the end of 2008. Anyone have any new info on this?
> 
> 
> Comcast is supposed to have around 50 HD channels here in 2008, but I'll beleive it when I see it.



I got a flyer with my utility bill a couple months ago saying Verizon was installing Fios throughout my area in Kenmore...Who knows how long that'll take though


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12107689
> 
> 
> I got a flyer with my utility bill a couple months ago saying Verizon was installing Fios throughout my area in Kenmore...Who knows how long that'll take though



I got this over a year ago, and they were here for a month installing things. But all they currently offer is Internet service. still no TV.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12107689
> 
> 
> I got a flyer with my utility bill a couple months ago saying Verizon was installing Fios throughout my area in Kenmore...Who knows how long that'll take though



They are pretty fast as far as laying down the cables. Last March they came thru my neighborhood and were gone from my street in less than a week. The entire street was Verizon trucks, a ditch witch and huge spools of orange conduit hose being layed for the fiber.


By mid June, our neighborhood was ready, and I had Fios internet installed. When they came to install, I asked if we'd be getting FiosTV this year, the installer said, no not this year, we will get it next Fall (2008). That is what I was told, and I'm not going to rely on that 100%, but I sure hope it's true.


Please email Verizon and request for FiosTV.


----------



## Jiff

Wow, all 5 PAC 10 football games are on TV today. So much for network agreements to broadcast only one game at a time.


Looks like atleast 2 are in HD: ASU-Ore on ESPN and WSU-Cal on Mojo/664. I'm guessing one of the 2 ABC games will be HD too.


----------



## Mike777

I know the FSN SD feed can be pretty bad, but this Stanford Husky game takes the cake. It is terrible. I swear, all you need to do is turn down the color and it will look exactly like a B&W game from the fifties or sixties.


I am getting really tired of these extremely poor FSN broadcasts.


The only sports that looks worse is their atrocious On Demand High School football games.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12114049
> 
> 
> I know the FSN SD feed can be pretty bad, but this Stanford Husky game takes the cake. It is terrible. I swear, all you need to do is turn down the color and it will look exactly like a B&W game from the fifties or sixties.
> 
> 
> I am getting really tired of these extremely poor FSN broadcasts.
> 
> 
> The only sports that looks worse is their atrocious On Demand High School football games.



Ha ha, i thought I was the only one. The UCLA games i have watched were even worse.


----------



## jgbaldwin

I was under the impression that the WSU vs. Cal game was on 664 FSNHD. What's the deal Comcast. I am looking and seeing some movie with Hilary Swank. Come-on!


----------



## jgbaldwin

Just spoke with Comcast support. Apparently they know that the game should be on 664 but they haven't fixed it. Well what in God's name is taking soooo long. If we had a dedicated FSNHD station this wouldn't be happening. If Comcast and Fox didn't have such an icy relationship ie. Big Ten Network, FSN/all regional networks etc. this wouldn't happen either. Can we say overwhelming corporate greed from both sides.


----------



## po2ter

Hey everyone,


I am relocating to the Seattle Metro area (Issaquah/ SAMM/ Snoqualmie area) and curious as to some of the options for HD programming. From reading the threads it seems that people complain about the cable companies (what else is new?).


So what are my options? Cable? DirecTV? Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12110265
> 
> 
> They are pretty fast as far as laying down the cables. Last March they came thru my neighborhood and were gone from my street in less than a week. The entire street was Verizon trucks, a ditch witch and huge spools of orange conduit hose being layed for the fiber.
> 
> 
> By mid June, our neighborhood was ready, and I had Fios internet installed. When they came to install, I asked if we'd be getting FiosTV this year, the installer said, no not this year, we will get it next Fall (2008). That is what I was told, and I'm not going to rely on that 100%, but I sure hope it's true.
> 
> 
> Please email Verizon and request for FiosTV.



Geez Another year?...Misery...That Husky game was unbelievably poor quality even for sd


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *po2ter* /forum/post/12116067
> 
> 
> So what are my options? Cable? DirecTV? Thanks for filling me in!



I don't mind Comcast, but then I use a TivoHD for my DVR and that cures a great deal of the ills I had with the Comcast unit, especially in terms of the Guide and functionality.


DirecTV seems to have significantly more HD content then Comcast, but seeing the satellite and apartment/condo rules can impact whether or not it's an option.


FiOS is just starting to roll here, so availability is limited. It is evidently available in my area, but it appears I can't order it (so sayeth Verizon's page).


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12117981
> 
> 
> I don't mind Comcast, but then I use a TivoHD for my DVR and that cures a great deal of the ills I had with the Comcast unit, especially in terms of the Guide and functionality.
> 
> 
> DirecTV seems to have significantly more HD content then Comcast, but seeing the satellite and apartment/condo rules can impact whether or not it's an option.
> 
> 
> FiOS is just starting to roll here, so availability is limited. It is evidently available in my area, but it appears I can't order it (so sayeth Verizon's page).



po2ter - don't forget free OTA of local HD. Location and surroundings impact this option as they do any dish service. All you need is a UHF antenna and a TV or receiver capable of ATSC reception. Drop on over to the Seattle OTA forum. When you have an exact location we can check your line-of-sight issues.


----------



## SteveCoug

Did anybody ever get an explanation as to why Comcast never showed the WSU game in HD on 664 even though it was on the channel guide?


I called Comcast about 30 mins into the game and reported the problem, and apparently other people called too, but nothing happened.


Very frustrating!!


I wonder if the DirecTV guys got the FSN HD feed.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/12120604
> 
> 
> Did anybody ever get an explanation as to why Comcast never showed the WSU game in HD on 664 even though it was on the channel guide?
> 
> 
> I called Comcast about 30 mins into the game and reported the problem, and apparently other people called too, but nothing happened.
> 
> 
> Very frustrating!!
> 
> 
> I wonder if the DirecTV guys got the FSN HD feed.



Yeah when i looked on Mojo earlier in the day, and saw in was scheduled for mojo, but didnt have the HD tag attached, i figured it wouldn't be on. Don't know if it was a mojo or guide mistake though.


----------



## arf1410

I just rescanned the channels on my TV, and am still getting BOTH 111-1 and 111-2 to remap (per PSIP) to 11-1. Can anyone else verify if they get the same?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12124479
> 
> 
> I just rescanned the channels on my TV, and am still getting BOTH 111-1 and 111-2 to remap (per PSIP) to 13-1. Can anyone else verify if they get the same?



Yes I am also getting it on 13.1


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12129212
> 
> 
> Yes I am also getting it on 13.1



Whoops I meant to say (now corrected in original post) that BOTH 111-1 and 111-2 remap to 11-1 (NOT to 13-1)


izub - are they remapping to 11-1 or 13-1 on your TV?


----------



## crowplus

Is there a way, using the new program guide on Comcast's HDTV DVR's to eliminate the channels you are not subscribed to or do not want to view when advancing through channels. The only way I see to do this now is to go through each channel and determine if it is a "favorite" or not. It was easy to edit out these channels using the old channel guide and it would be a pain to go through every channel and determine whether it is a "favorite". Have looked through the various "help" menus but did not see a solution. Hopefully I missed something.


For the record, I cannot believe the mediocrity of this new channel guide, not to mention the constant annoying glitches caused by POORLY written, archaic software. MSFT software (old channel program software) now looks great. Cannot believe the lower cost of the new guide is offsetting the loss of customer goodwill. I took a look at Direct TV the other day, dishes are ugly but I am getting close. The costs look like a push.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crowplus* /forum/post/12135335
> 
> 
> Is there a way, using the new program guide on Comcast's HDTV DVR's to eliminate the channels you are not subscribed to or do not want to view when advancing through channels. ...



Nope. the only thing you can do is to create a list of favorites, and then flip through them (ascending) one after another (can't go back).


I'm hoping the Tivo s/w on the motorola boxes will at least add this basic capability (it's one of the reasons I went ahead and bought another Tivo S3)


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Not sure what you mean about not being able to go back and forth through the favorites channel guide. Simply set up a favorites list. Once finished and saved, to access it press Guide, then Fav. You can then scroll through your favorites guide either one page at a time (both ways) using the page up/down buttons and one channel at a time using the standard arrow buttons. True, not as good as being able to cull channels from the guide, but it works fine for me.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12129568
> 
> 
> Whoops I meant to say (now corrected in original post) that BOTH 111-1 and 111-2 remap to 11-1 (NOT to 13-1)
> 
> 
> izub - are they remapping to 11-1 or 13-1 on your TV?



Yes 11.1 and 13.1no more 111's


----------



## ABHD

Oregon and SW Washington will be getting regular Discovery HD( not HD theater), The Learning Channel HD, and TBS-HD on Dec. 11th. They also currently have HGTV-HD, which has not been announced for our area yet. I sure hope that means they plan on updating us soon as well, beyond what has been announced for Dec 6th.


Oh wait... I just remembered, FiosTV is now available for ordering in that area... That explains the sudden increase of HD additions in that area and not ours despite we are a much larger market.


----------



## homerjr

I noticed on my set last night that NFL Network HD (418) is no longer available unless you get their Sports Package bundle.


So the freebie is no longer there folks.


Oh well, good while it lasted I guess.


I still want FoodNetwork HD.


----------



## cbrucia

This is not because of anything Comcast is doing, but a good bit of news for Seattle-area sports fans. The Seattle Mariners re-upped with FSN for long-term contract that includes a "a significant increase in the number of games broadcast in high definition."

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/baseba..._maritv08.html


----------



## plateauman

What happened to the Sonics in HD? Last night's home game was on FSN SD channel 30but not on 664.. . please tell me that this was a mistake? Even an 0-5 team deserves to be shown in HD!


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/12162005
> 
> 
> What happened to the Sonics in HD? Last night's home game was on FSN SD channel 30but not on 664.. . please tell me that this was a mistake? Even an 0-5 team deserves to be shown in HD!



The game was on 664 last night. I watched the whole game on 664 in HD.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12161875
> 
> 
> This is not because of anything Comcast is doing, but a good bit of news for Seattle-area sports fans. The Seattle Mariners re-upped with FSN for long-term contract that includes a "a significant increase in the number of games broadcast in high definition."
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/baseba..._maritv08.html



Great!!! The more HD games is always good.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12161875
> 
> 
> This is not because of anything Comcast is doing, but a good bit of news for Seattle-area sports fans. The Seattle Mariners re-upped with FSN for long-term contract that includes a "a significant increase in the number of games broadcast in high definition."
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/baseba..._maritv08.html



Does anyone know the schedule for increased HD broadcasts?







The contract is 12 years long . . .


In any case, I am happy as long as KSTW doesn't simulcast on channel 111 in a little box in the middle of the screen, like they do with most of their content.


----------



## Marrvia

Does anybody else have problems with Channel 110? That channel has never worked for me. It always says "One Moment Please". Comcast Central does the same thing too, it only worked for about one week a couple of months ago, but hasn't worked since.


----------



## brownnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12164268
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the schedule for increased HD broadcasts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contract is 12 years long . . .
> 
> 
> In any case, I am happy as long as KSTW doesn't simulcast on channel 111 in a little box in the middle of the screen, like they do with most of their content.



Under this new contract, there are no more KSTW games. All 155 FSN Games will be on FSN only.


FSN will do all home games in HD as they did last year, and will attempt to do as many away games as feasible. Issues that may impede away HD would include transmission limitations and HD truck availability.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/12166123
> 
> 
> Under this new contract, there are no more KSTW games. All 155 FSN Games will be on FSN only.
> 
> 
> FSN will do all home games in HD as they did last year, and will attempt to do as many away games as feasible. Issues that may impede away HD would include transmission limitations and HD truck availability.




cool


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/12166018
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have problems with Channel 110? That channel has never worked for me. It always says "One Moment Please". Comcast Central does the same thing too, it only worked for about one week a couple of months ago, but hasn't worked since.



This is usually a sign of a poor or low signal. Check all connections in your house and make sure they are screwed on tight. If you have splitters, you may need an amplifier. Try removing all splitters and see if it works.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12161196
> 
> 
> I noticed on my set last night that NFL Network HD (418) is no longer available unless you get their Sports Package bundle.
> 
> 
> So the freebie is no longer there folks.
> 
> 
> Oh well, good while it lasted I guess.
> 
> 
> I still want FoodNetwork HD.



no big loss IMO. I looked through several days of 418 programming and found one show that I might have watched if there was nothing else on and the DVR was empty (a real rarity). I don't see the point of wasting bandwidth on stuff that is not enhanced by HD and is already available as SD.


----------



## Mike777

Hopefully the bozos at Comcast will flip the switch and we will get the Husky/Beaver game in HD on channel 664. They promised the WSU game last week and no dice, all we got was lousy SD.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/12173045
> 
> 
> This is usually a sign of a poor or low signal. Check all connections in your house and make sure they are screwed on tight. If you have splitters, you may need an amplifier. Try removing all splitters and see if it works.



But every other channel works perfectly fine, never had a problem. Why would I have a poor signal for 1 channel?


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/12175889
> 
> 
> But every other channel works perfectly fine, never had a problem. Why would I have a poor signal for 1 channel?



The frequency that 110 runs on is susceptible to interference. As signal quality drops, 110 is usually the first channel to have problems.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/12178604
> 
> 
> The frequency that 110 runs on is susceptible to interference. As signal quality drops, 110 is usually the first channel to have problems.



I think 110 is QAM 64, too. I had problems with that one and The Tube (also QAM 64 when it existed), and tightening the coax connection fixed it.


----------



## Mike777

I've had trouble with 110 the last few days. (Allright, so I'm a Friends junky and will watch it at 7PM when I dont' have anything better to do.)


----------



## goater24

General and stupid question here. How come HD programs are not always broadcast on HD channels? I know some programs are not always HD, but a friend who has Dish said his HD channels are strictly HD. I really wish Comcast had more HD channels, too...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goater24* /forum/post/12180238
> 
> 
> General and stupid question here. How come HD programs are not always broadcast on HD channels? I know some programs are not always HD, but a friend who has Dish said his HD channels are strictly HD. I really wish Comcast had more HD channels, too...



Your friend is either lying or pulling your leg.


----------



## goater24

Thanks, that's kind of what I figured.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12181114
> 
> 
> Your friend is either lying or pulling your leg.




His friend could also be stupid.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12181859
> 
> 
> His friend could also be stupid.



True.


----------



## ben2e

I have major problems with Grey's Anatomy. Big time delay of audio after video. Makes it nearly unwatchable or at least extremely annoying. I'm using a Tivo Series 3 HD Player via HDMI. Anyone else seeing this ? I wonder if it's also an issue with non-cable setups.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/12182379
> 
> 
> I have major problems with Grey's Anatomy. Big time delay of audio after video. Makes it nearly unwatchable or at least extremely annoying. I'm using a Tivo Series 3 HD Player via HDMI. Anyone else seeing this ? I wonder if it's also an issue with non-cable setups.



I have an S3 with 2 M cards, connected using HDMI thru a 3x1 HDMI switch to a Panasonic 42" plasma, and no probs at all with Grey's (nor any other show), which I TiVo every week from channel 104. Bummer for you


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12161196
> 
> 
> I noticed on my set last night that NFL Network HD (418) is no longer available unless you get their Sports Package bundle.
> 
> 
> So the freebie is no longer there folks.
> 
> 
> Oh well, good while it lasted I guess.
> 
> 
> I still want FoodNetwork HD.



I found that too, bummer. There isn't anything on there now that I want to watch, but later this month (Turkey Day!) they will start broadcasting Thursday night games on NFL Network, and I want to see those in HD! Guess I'll have to add yet another 'package' to get the one extra channel that I want.


----------



## ben2e

Thanks for the info. I guess the problem is not Comcast which helps me narrow it down. I spoke to Tivo who offered to replace the unit if trying component connection shows no improvement (it didn't). It still seems as though this must be a setting or firmware problem but other then suggest a reboot, they didn't have too many troubleshooting tips.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12186226
> 
> 
> I found that too, bummer. There isn't anything on there now that I want to watch, but later this month (Turkey Day!) they will start broadcasting Thursday night games on NFL Network, and I want to see those in HD! Guess I'll have to add yet another 'package' to get the one extra channel that I want.



Speaking of football, I just got a new HD tv and was watching the Fox Green Bay game, and I noticed the bar that had the score, time downs etc seemed really low..About a 1 1/2 inch gap between the top of the tv.. I went upstairs to my old 4:3 tv and the bar was at the very top of the screen...What gives? Cbs HD game was fine, and the Fox picture was great except the bar seemed low off the top of the tv ...Is this normal? Thanks for any help here...


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I got my emailed bill from comcast on friday and reading the pdf version, it did say that on Dec 6th we will be getting four new hd channels. A&E, History, USA and National Geographic. They did turn NFL HD on when they said they would, so hopefully they'll light these on Dec 6th.


----------



## Acro98158

Hi izub,


YES, Fox never corrected!

Sometimes, it's bother me but you have to used to,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/12193205
> 
> 
> I got my emailed bill from comcast on friday and reading the pdf version, it did say that on Dec 6th we will be getting four new hd channels. A&E, History, USA and National Geographic. They did turn NFL HD on when they said they would, so hopefully they'll light these on Dec 6th.



Cool, so I'm wondering since we are usually a month or so behind Oregon when Comcast upgrades us with the same HD channels, if that means that we will be getting TLC-HD, Disc-HD, TBS-HD, sci-fi HD sometime in Jan? Probably not, but I sure hope so.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12194983
> 
> 
> Cool, so I'm wondering since we are usually a month or so behind Oregon when Comcast upgrades us with the same HD channels, if that means that we will be getting TLC-HD, Disc-HD, TBS-HD, sci-fi HD sometime in Jan? Probably not, but I sure hope so.



Sci-fi-HD might be enough to make me consider using their DVR again... I wonder how much of the on demand content from the new stations will be available in high def...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/12193205
> 
> 
> I got my emailed bill from comcast on friday and reading the pdf version, it did say that on Dec 6th we will be getting four new hd channels. A&E, History, USA and National Geographic.



Comcast is also running ads on local Seattle radio noting these four channels are coming next month.


----------



## tommy1223

ok so i just purchased the toshiba 42lx177. It states that it comes with the HD tuner and is able to watch the few major networks in HD. I went to turn to the channel from the cable box that says HD on it and all it displays is a black screen. Is there somethign you have to do to activate the LCD tv's to display these free HD channels or what?


i'm a new owner to LCD tv's and i want to watch me some HD quality tv provided by my basic comcast cable plan. i dont have the HD plan.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy1223* /forum/post/12199935
> 
> 
> ok so i just purchased the toshiba 42lx177. It states that it comes with the HD tuner and is able to watch the few major networks in HD. I went to turn to the channel from the cable box that says HD on it and all it displays is a black screen. Is there somethign you have to do to activate the LCD tv's to display these free HD channels or what?
> 
> 
> i'm a new owner to LCD tv's and i want to watch me some HD quality tv provided by my basic comcast cable plan. i dont have the HD plan.



You should be able to get the HD channels.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy1223* /forum/post/12199935
> 
> 
> ok so i just purchased the toshiba 42lx177. It states that it comes with the HD tuner and is able to watch the few major networks in HD. I went to turn to the channel from the cable box that says HD on it and all it displays is a black screen. Is there somethign you have to do to activate the LCD tv's to display these free HD channels or what?
> 
> 
> i'm a new owner to LCD tv's and i want to watch me some HD quality tv provided by my basic comcast cable plan. i dont have the HD plan.



You should be able to get the HD channels with Expanded Basic.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12200065
> 
> 
> You should be able to get the HD channels with Expanded Basic.



Actually, you should be able to get the local 5-6 channels in HD on the cheapest, Limited cable, for $12.99 per month, or whatever it is these days. I believe it is an FCC requirement.


With that TV, you can probably get rid of the cable box, and run the cable directly to TV and it should find the local HD channels at 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12200519
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> With that TV, you can probably get rid of the cable box, and run the cable directly to TV and it should find the local HD channels at 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc



Without an HD box, you must have the cable connected directly to the TV and use the QAM tuner in the TV.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12200519
> 
> 
> Actually, you should be able to get the local 5-6 channels in HD on the cheapest, Limited cable, for $12.99 per month, or whatever it is these days. I believe it is an FCC requirement.
> 
> 
> With that TV, you can probably get rid of the cable box, and run the cable directly to TV and it should find the local HD channels at 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc



To clarify, with a Comcast-provided cable box, you will get the HDTV local channels on 104, 105, etc.


With a QAM tuner in an HDTV, the same HDTV local channels will be found on 4-1, 5-1, etc.


I have the Limited Basic service for about $15 and I get all of the local HDTV channels and a few more local SDTV channels (like ION, former PAX) using the built-in QAM tuner in my HDTV.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12203499
> 
> 
> To clarify, with a Comcast-provided cable box, you will get the HDTV local channels on 104, 105, etc.
> 
> 
> With a QAM tuner in an HDTV, the same HDTV local channels will be found on 4-1, 5-1, etc.
> 
> 
> I have the Limited Basic service for about $15 and I get all of the local HDTV channels and a few more local SDTV channels (like ION, former PAX) using the built-in QAM tuner in my HDTV.



I understood it this way... that will only work if you have the silver hd-capable set top box. if you have a black set top box or one of the smaller modem-sized ones I do not think it will pass the signal through on the HD channels. in short, you have to run the cable straight to the tv, or get an HDTV capable box. The other guys will definitely correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that clarification might help.


----------



## tommy1223

but if i hook up the cable directly to the tv, i'd lose all the other channels up in the triple digits. Plus i have free HBO for 6 months and without the box, i wont beable to recieve it will i?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy1223* /forum/post/12211025
> 
> 
> but if i hook up the cable directly to the tv, i'd lose all the other channels up in the triple digits. Plus i have free HBO for 6 months and without the box, i wont beable to recieve it will i?



Try splitting the cable (if your signal is strong enough) and feeding both the raw cable and the output from the box to the TV. Then you should be able to switch between them (although I would suggest getting an HD box instead).


----------



## wareagle

The video on last night's Boston Legal episode had some subtle artifacts, almost as if the signal was being overdriven or some sort of edge sharpening was at work. Dark areas had sparkles and a graininess. The commercials and previews seemed fine. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Blatto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12203391
> 
> 
> Without an HD box, you must have the cable connected directly to the TV and use the QAM tuner in the TV.



I'm new to this thread and also just got a HD TV last week. I've checked out the comcast site and spoke to three different comcast reps yesterday. Not surprisingly, I got three different versions of reality. I did learn a couple to things however. Seems the "basic" cable provided in the condo I recently moved into is called "landlord basic" and isn't listed among the options on the comcast site. My situation is this: with a direct from the wall coax connection, I get basic cable which includes the local HD channels of which there are 8. To get the other 8 or so, my options seem to be to get the box and "limited basic" for around $20 or just get "limited basic" for around $18 and continue using the direct coax method. I'd like find out if the pq is significant better with the box for $6.50 over the dircect coax connect. Also, are these the only options available? Thanks.


B


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blatto* /forum/post/12223520
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread and also just got a HD TV last week. I've checked out the comcast site and spoke to three different comcast reps yesterday. Not surprisingly, I got three different versions of reality. I did learn a couple to things however. Seems the "basic" cable provided in the condo I recently moved into is called "landlord basic" and isn't listed among the options on the comcast site. My situation is this: with a direct from the wall coax connection, I get basic cable which includes the local HD channels of which there are 8. To get the other 8 or so, my options seem to be to get the box and "limited basic" for around $20 or just get "limited basic" for around $18 and continue using the direct coax method. I'd like find out if the pq is significant better with the box for $6.50 over the dircect coax connect. Also, are these the only options available? Thanks.
> 
> 
> B



I'm pretty sure the PQ will be better with the box, because for one thing when they install the box, they'll supply you with component cables, but I swapped those out for HDMI cables which you can get for cheap at [ http://www.monoprice.com ].


As for which package is the one that'll get you the other HD channels, I can't remember the name of it off the top of my head. However, one tip I would give is when/if you're going to call them about getting whatever package, tell them that you're also looking at DirecTV and they'll most likely cut you a deal.


----------



## jeff28

here's a potential option for you that seems to provide good value - landlord basic (free to you) + digital classic ($12.99) + HD Box ($6.50). the box will generally be easier to navigate with than the connection straight to the TV and you will gain ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, Universal HD, MHD, TNTHD, HD Theater, MOJO w/ FSN events, Versus/Golf Ch HD, and coming soon HistoryHD, A&E HD, USA-HD & Nat Geo HD. Additionally w/ the box you'll get most of the OnDemand content for free including some HD and more to come next year as well as all the SD channels available on the Digi Classic tier.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blatto* /forum/post/12223520
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> To get the other 8 or so, my options seem to be to get the box and "limited basic" for around $20 or just get "limited basic" for around $18 and continue using the direct coax method. I'd like find out if the pq is significant better with the box for $6.50 over the dircect coax connect.
> 
> ...



Without an HD box you won't get any more channels than the ones you now get, no matter what plan you have, because the others will be encrypted. The quality should be the same either way. If your TV would accept cable cards (doubtful) you would get the all the HD channels included in your plan, even without the box.


----------



## Master843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12224115
> 
> 
> here's a potential option for you that seems to provide good value - landlord basic (free to you) + digital classic ($12.99) + HD Box ($6.50). the box will generally be easier to navigate with than the connection straight to the TV and you will gain ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, Universal HD, MHD, TNTHD, HD Theater, MOJO w/ FSN events, Versus/Golf Ch HD, and coming soon HistoryHD, A&E HD, USA-HD & Nat Geo HD. Additionally w/ the box you'll get most of the OnDemand content for free including some HD and more to come next year as well as all the SD channels available on the Digi Classic tier.



I didn't think you could go from limited basic to digital classic, I thought they made you buy expanded as well to get digital anything. Anyone else know if this is true?


----------



## arf1410

I have expanded basic cable and a CABLE CARD. If I pay $12.99, will that get me Discovery HD, ESPN HD, etc, and the coming soon HD channels, WITHOUT NEEDING TO RENT (or even use) a cable box?


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Master843* /forum/post/12225575
> 
> 
> I didn't think you could go from limited basic to digital classic, I thought they made you buy expanded as well to get digital anything. Anyone else know if this is true?



he said he had landlord basic, not limited. it can go either way with a condo association - most provide expanded basic (called landlord basic) but it is possible that they only provide limited (called landlord limited). however my reply was based on his use of the term landlord basic.


if he only has landlord limited (channels 2-29 & 75-119) then the extra fee for the expanded part would be $35.65. so, there you go.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12225864
> 
> 
> I have expanded basic cable and a CABLE CARD. If I pay $12.99, will that get me Discovery HD, ESPN HD, etc, and the coming soon HD channels, WITHOUT NEEDING TO RENT (or even use) a cable box?



yes. you'd be going from basically digital starter ($52.25) to digital starter plus digital classic (sorry, the classic part is $14.99 not $12.99 - due to the new prices effective Nov 15th).


----------



## Blatto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12226956
> 
> 
> he said he had landlord basic, not limited. it can go either way with a condo association - most provide expanded basic (called landlord basic) but it is possible that they only provide limited (called landlord limited). however my reply was based on his use of the term landlord basic.
> 
> 
> if he only has landlord limited (channels 2-29 & 75-119) then the extra fee for the expanded part would be $35.65. so, there you go.



Thanks jeff28,wareagle and homerjr for all the useful info. Seems that I'll have to go to a set top box to get all the hd channels. (no card slot in set) One of the problems in making an informed decision is the difficulty getting informed through comcast. The website doesn't match the titles and prices of the various packages available. From the feedback here today and the bits of useful info I got on the phone with comcast it seems that I'll either go with digital classic or limited basic, both of which will require the box and seem to be about the same price. I ordered the hdmi cables from monoprice - great prices there. I was hoping to be able to augment the basic (landlord basic) cable package I now have by somehow just adding the remaining 6 or 8 hd channels but that's not a option. Thanks again to all and sorry for being so longwinded.


B


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12227091
> 
> 
> yes. you'd be going from basically digital starter ($52.25) to digital starter plus digital classic (sorry, the classic part is $14.99 not $12.99 - due to the new prices effective Nov 15th).



What about on my other new HDTV that does not have a cablecard slot - would I need to rent a box for that to get the non local HD channels unscambled?


----------



## Blatto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12226956
> 
> 
> he said he had landlord basic, not limited. it can go either way with a condo association - most provide expanded basic (called landlord basic) but it is possible that they only provide limited (called landlord limited). however my reply was based on his use of the term landlord basic.
> 
> 
> if he only has landlord limited (channels 2-29 & 75-119) then the extra fee for the expanded part would be $35.65. so, there you go.



Yeah, what I have provided seems to be expanded basic. I've only had the set a couple of days, but I believe I'm getting 2 thru a hundred and something. (includes all the 30s,40, 50s and 60s too) I'm quite amazed still with the quality of the hd channels. I've just been on the fence as to whether to pay the 6.50 plus the 12.99 I was quoted yesterday to get the remaining hd channels. (Seems that price has gone up since)


B


----------



## Blatto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12227261
> 
> 
> What about on my other new HDTV that does not have a cablecard slot - would I need to rent a box for that to get the non local HD channels unscambled?



From what I've learned so far, yes. The other hd channels are apparently encrypted.


B


----------



## sangwpark

Man alive... my wife called to tell me that we lost power at home, and it's probably not coming back online until midnight. Does that mean that all my DVR recordings are toast? Such was the case when we had MS guide and had a power outage a year ago.


--

Sang


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/12227471
> 
> 
> Man alive... my wife called to tell me that we lost power at home, and it's probably not coming back online until midnight. Does that mean that all my DVR recordings are toast? Such was the case when we had MS guide and had a power outage a year ago.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



I had a DCT-3416 that twice lost everything after either pulling the plug for a reset, or after a power outage. The other DCT-3416 I have has never lost anything, so I took the suspected one in and traded it in for a DCH-3416.


So the answer is - if you've lost recordings before due to a power outage, it might happen again, but then I would just go trade the box in for a new one.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12227261
> 
> 
> What about on my other new HDTV that does not have a cablecard slot - would I need to rent a box for that to get the non local HD channels unscambled?



Yes. All the non-local HD stations are encrypted over QAM so they require a cable box or cable card for decryption.


----------



## sangwpark

alright! No loss of recordings! Good news.


--

Sang


----------



## cbrucia

The reason why the website doesn't match up is that Comcast is changing pricing and packages in a few weeks. The website has already been updated with the new packages, but I'm sure the phone people are still selling based off the current list.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/12227637
> 
> 
> I had a DCT-3416 that twice lost everything after either pulling the plug for a reset, or after a power outage. The other DCT-3416 I have has never lost anything, so I took the suspected one in and traded it in for a DCH-3416.
> 
> 
> So the answer is - if you've lost recordings before due to a power outage, it might happen again, but then I would just go trade the box in for a new one.



My 3416 inexplicably shut off yesterday for about 45 seconds then came back on i lost nothing Very weird...Also the UW game on 105...is anyon e getting an awful hd picture? All my other HD games look great...this seems to be a problem with the cameras at husky stadium All fsn sd games from there suck Any opinions? WTF, can't they get good cameras?


----------



## goater24

the game is on 104. and my screen shows the black bars on the side...doesn't that mean the game is SD on an HD channel? oh, btw...go dawgs!


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goater24* /forum/post/12245129
> 
> 
> the game is on 104. and my screen shows the black bars on the side...doesn't that mean the game is SD on an HD channel? oh, btw...go dawgs!



Hmmm that would explain the poor quality...again why doesn't the UW ever televise HD from home? Can't they afford cameras?


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12245163
> 
> 
> Hmmm that would explain the poor quality...again why doesn't the UW ever televise HD from home? Can't they afford cameras?



I don't think it has anything to do with UW. The cameras are whatever FSN brings with them.


----------



## erocuroc

The Husky game is on ABC, so this has nothing to do with FSN. I've noticed over the last several (5 or so) weeks that ABC has shown the Pac-10 game of the week in SD only. I have no idea as to why. The morning game on ABC and Prime Time game are always in HD. If anyone has more knowledge about this situation I'd love to hear why they do this.


----------



## erocuroc

Just after I posted I found this link in the AVS HD programming forum. It looks like the Huskies game this week just doesn't warrant an HD truck due to limited exposure. Not many places are getting this game. Probably the same case with the other Pac-10 games in recent weeks. Here's the link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=938996


----------



## Go Hard

I'm remodeling my home office and I can't get my tv to work. I have a spare Dell 19" flat screen and I went and got an HD DCT 6200 Comcast box, I used the monitors DVI cable (w/white ends) to connect them. Well, when I turn everything on, I get sound (thru my stereo) and a picture for about 5 seconds, then it goes blank. I turned the box off and went into the menu, set the aspect ratio and to dvi. When I would go into the menu or switch between dvi and hdmi, the screen would come on again for another 5 seconds. I can't get it to stay on.


So, what gives? How do I make this work?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/12246249
> 
> 
> I'm remodeling my home office and I can't get my tv to work. I have a spare Dell 19" flat screen and I went and got an HD DCT 6200 Comcast box, I used the monitors DVI cable (w/white ends) to connect them. Well, when I turn everything on, I get sound (thru my stereo) and a picture for about 5 seconds, then it goes blank. I turned the box off and went into the menu, set the aspect ratio and to dvi. When I would go into the menu or switch between dvi and hdmi, the screen would come on again for another 5 seconds. I can't get it to stay on.
> 
> 
> So, what gives? How do I make this work?



Most likely your Dell monitor is not HDCP-compliant. The Comcast box will only output DVI or HDMI to displays which support this copy-protection scheme (most consumer TVs support this, but not all computer monitors).


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12246271
> 
> 
> Most likely your Dell monitor is not HDCP-compliant. The Comcast box will only output DVI or HDMI to displays which support this copy-protection scheme (most consumer TVs support this, but not all computer monitors).



So, is there any way to hook the monitor up to a comcast box? Can I use the USB? I don't care if its HD or not. In fact, I'd rather it not be so I could save 5 bucks a month.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/12246325
> 
> 
> So, is there any way to hook the monitor up to a comcast box? Can I use the USB? I don't care if its HD or not. In fact, I'd rather it not be so I could save 5 bucks a month.



You need a Component to DVI converter. Check this out. Just one example.


If you wantt to get rid of the HD box you can use a standard digital box and buy a S-Video to DVI converter.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/12245698
> 
> 
> Just after I posted I found this link in the AVS HD programming forum. It looks like the Huskies game this week just doesn't warrant an HD truck due to limited exposure. Not many places are getting this game. Probably the same case with the other Pac-10 games in recent weeks. Here's the link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=938996



Thanks for the info...at least they won!!!


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/12245659
> 
> 
> The Husky game is on ABC, so this has nothing to do with FSN. I've noticed over the last several (5 or so) weeks that ABC has shown the Pac-10 game of the week in SD only. I have no idea as to why. The morning game on ABC and Prime Time game are always in HD. If anyone has more knowledge about this situation I'd love to hear why they do this.



I think we are getting spoiled with all the HD games. While this game wasn't in HD, it was in digital SD, which blows the lousy FSN SD out of the water. Lots of regional ABC games have been in SD this year.


I'm more curious if the Apple Cup is in HD. I think it starts later, like around 3:30 or 4.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12253564
> 
> 
> I think we are getting spoiled with all the HD games. While this game wasn't in HD, it was in digital SD, which blows the lousy FSN SD out of the water. Lots of regional ABC games have been in SD this year.
> 
> 
> I'm more curious if the Apple Cup is in HD. I think it starts later, like around 3:30 or 4.



It's on FSN according to TIVO guide, so nope. Comcast guide says "HD" for channel 30 but we all know there is no HD on 30. Maybe dish services have FSN-HD.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/12254666
> 
> 
> It's on FSN according to TIVO guide, so nope. Comcast guide says "HD" for channel 30 but we all know there is no HD on 30. Maybe dish services have FSN-HD.



It will likely be in HD on MOJO. Most of the FSN games that are in HD and are local end up there. The Husky games have all been on there in HD when FSN carried them in HD. I've heard that the WSU games that were on FSN in HD, didn't always make it to MOJO, even though it said they were in the guide. I'll be at the game, so good luck.


----------



## SteveCoug

I got word from somebody at FSN that the Apple Cup will be in HD this weekend.


It's at 4 PM and as long as Comcast throws the switch at the right time, it will be on Channel 664 in HD.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12255766
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll be at the game, so good luck.



so that would be almost as good as HD


----------



## sirfergy

So when are the new HD channels supposed to go live?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/12263969
> 
> 
> So when are the new HD channels supposed to go live?



December 6.


----------



## gdeep

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd112007.htm 


Hopefully this will happen in Seattle someday.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12269266
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd112007.htm
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will happen in Seattle someday.



With our luck, it'll come in 2009 after everyone else has had it since January of 2008.










It's just nuts how long it takes us to get any sort of progress. Makes me think Comcast is better off just saying, "We don't care about Seattle."


Anyone notice the tv spots they're running saying they offer more HD content than DirecTV? If you look at the fine print of those TV spots, it says it's based on market research and stats in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12270371
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone notice the tv spots they're running saying they offer more HD content than DirecTV? If you look at the fine print of those TV spots, it says it's based on market research and stats in the Philadelphia area.



And the very misleading OnDemand.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12270371
> 
> 
> With our luck, it'll come in 2009 after everyone else has had it since January of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just nuts how long it takes us to get any sort of progress. Makes me think Comcast is better off just saying, "We don't care about Seattle."



I'm really stoked about finally getting the new HD's on Dec 6th and all, but just as we will be getting these, it looks like a lot of other areas will be adding TLC-HD, Discovery-HD, Animal Planet-HD and SciFi-HD, not to mention several other channels that Comcast has carried for a while now that we still don't get.


I really don't know what hold up is here in Seattle, but all I can do is hope they are working hard to upgrade us for more HD soon.


BTW, does anyone know where all the bandwidth is coming from to add the new HD channels next month? I mean did we have it all along or are they going to convert some more analogs over to digital?


----------



## BACONlover




> Quote:
> Anyone notice the tv spots they're running saying they offer more HD content than DirecTV? If you look at the fine print of those TV spots, it says it's based on market research and stats in the Philadelphia area.



yeah! i called bullsh*t on that when i first saw it. really pisses me off how they try to mislead those who don't know any better. wish i could switch to direcTV, but i just can't right now. until then, don't really have much of a choice but to stick with comcast (despite my feelings about their business practices).


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BACONlover* /forum/post/12272105
> 
> 
> yeah! i called bullsh*t on that when i first saw it. really pisses me off how they try to mislead those who don't know any better. wish i could switch to direcTV, but i just can't right now. until then, don't really have much of a choice but to stick with comcast (despite my feelings about their business practices).



yeah that commercial is ridiculous, and they keep playing it over and over...

and apparently 400 HD channels by the end of this year and 800 next year LOL... http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/13...-800-the-next/ 


where's the 32-35 they originally promised by the end of the 3rd quarter this year??


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12272652
> 
> 
> yeah that commercial is ridiculous, and they keep playing it over and over...
> 
> and apparently 400 HD channels by the end of this year and 800 next year LOL... http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/13...-800-the-next/
> 
> 
> where's the 32-35 they originally promised by the end of the 3rd quarter this year??



Well, remember, according to Comcast, going to OnDemand and watching a 5 minute HD clip on a game trailer is considered to be a channel. So...you know...we ought to be giddy about that.










I wouldn't mind the rate hikes if we have the same amount of HD channels as DirecTV does.


----------



## quarque

You think we have it bad in slooooooooowwww Seattle...

My friend in Wenatchee says the UHF repeaters will most likely be turned off in 2009 since they can't afford to switch them all to digital. This means the end of free TV for that whole area. Chew on that a while...


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BACONlover* /forum/post/12272105
> 
> 
> yeah! i called bullsh*t on that when i first saw it. really pisses me off how they try to mislead those who don't know any better. wish i could switch to direcTV, but i just can't right now. until then, don't really have much of a choice but to stick with comcast (despite my feelings about their business practices).



You can get a free DVR from DISH. Not quite as many channels, but we have been enjoying Animal Planet HD since ? and Food HD since August. I've been enjoying a great DVR and more HD like National Geo since January. I switched to DISH because of Comcast's inferior Motorola DVR's losing programming and being DOA from power outages.

And DISH's brief outages are nothing compared to Comcast's.







And NO I don't work for DISH or anyone in the industry (or own industry stock)


----------



## Acro98158

Hi davegtestr,


I am also considering to switch to Dish or DirecTV since Comcast HD channel is limited.

I checked Dish and DirecTV today and found very much attractive. (number of channel available as well as pricing)


They have more HD channel available and more to come. Most of all, their price is much cheaper than Comcast. (At least 28.00 - 32.00 cheaper than Comcast (this price comparison include 1st year promotion deal for 18 months package.)


I am more towards to Dish than DirecTV since DirecTV could not link with TV Japan.


----------



## grsmith317

Only problem with Dish is that the local Fox channel (read that NFC conference of the NFL) isn't supported in HD yet. If it was I probably would be switching back (I was with dish before comcast about 5 years ago).


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Yeah I still can't believe Dish doesn't have our local fox in hd yet. It's a main reason I wouldn't think of switching. And because of of where I'm located, I can't do OTA.


----------



## Acro98158

Wow!

Is that right?


I have no problem local HD since I hooked up outside antenna to get all local HD broadcast.

But it is good to have with Dish program.


----------



## BACONlover

*dave*, believe me i wish i could. but i just moved from the east coast and i have a 1 year lease on the house that we're in right now. so i can't do the 18 or 24 month commitment since we'll probably be in our own place later next year. the owner of this house probably wouldn't appreciate having a satellite dish on their roof either. they will have to deal with the holes on the wall above the fireplace where i hung the TV though.










hmm..if i do have a dish installed and have to move before the contract is up, i guess they can move the dish. but then i'd have to pay for that and a reinstall right? anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## meonkeys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seattle_steve* /forum/post/7031352
> 
> 
> Thanks for the file. Unfortunately, same result: "tuning failed". Are you using the pcHdtv 3000 in Seattle proper with Comcast? Is anyone using the pcHdtv 3000 with Comcast in Seattle proper?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm experiencing similar problems. I use a pcHDTV-3000 with MythTV, running on MythDora 4.0, and I just can't seem to get QAM256 working. Someone on g-ding.tv recommended "fine tuning" the channels in the channels.conf file, but I have no idea how to do this.


I have been able to get 8VSB OTA (over-the-air) channels to tune perfectly, but this is not very reliable. On a sunny day I get a tuning lock on two channels (KCPQ DT 9.5 and KIRO 7.2 or something), on a rainy day I can't tune anything. Certainly not reliable enough to schedule a recording with MythTV.


Please see the last few comments on node 2663 (subject line is "HD video playback problem with Intel Extreme") on g-ding.tv for more useful links. I'm frustrated I can't post them now, but oh well.


Does anyone have an updated channels.conf or instructions on how to create one that actually works with Comcast in Seattle, WA and the pcHDTV-3000?


Thank you,

-Adam


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grsmith317* /forum/post/12285349
> 
> 
> Only problem with Dish is that the local Fox channel (read that NFC conference of the NFL) isn't supported in HD yet. If it was I probably would be switching back (I was with dish before comcast about 5 years ago).



Speaking of Fox and the NFL, again the scoreboard bar seems low on the screen I have a 60 inch and i measured on the high def 113 the bar is 1 1/2" from the top and 1" on 13 sd channel....No height adjustment works either on the 3412 or my tv other than that it's a perfect picture...Am I the only one? Can some of you guys measure this? Does the score bar seem low? This is driving me nuts Thanks for any replies!...(I have the box outputting at 1080i...not sure why that should matter)


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meonkeys* /forum/post/12288646
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing similar problems. I use a pcHDTV-3000 with MythTV, running on MythDora 4.0, and I just can't seem to get QAM256 working. Someone on g-ding.tv recommended "fine tuning" the channels in the channels.conf file, but I have no idea how to do this.
> 
> 
> I have been able to get 8VSB OTA (over-the-air) channels to tune perfectly, but this is not very reliable. On a sunny day I get a tuning lock on two channels (KCPQ DT 9.5 and KIRO 7.2 or something), on a rainy day I can't tune anything. Certainly not reliable enough to schedule a recording with MythTV.
> 
> 
> Please see the last few comments on node 2663 (subject line is "HD video playback problem with Intel Extreme") on g-ding.tv for more useful links. I'm frustrated I can't post them now, but oh well.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an updated channels.conf or instructions on how to create one that actually works with Comcast in Seattle, WA and the pcHDTV-3000?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> -Adam



I'm using mythtv with a dvico fusion 5 lite, Avermedia A180, and Kworld ATSC 110s tuning QAM with no problems (I did it with a pchdtv 5500, but I sold that card as it was overpriced, and bought two Kworlds with the proceeds). You shouldn't need to modify a channels.conf file anymore, you should just be able to scan and edit channels with the frontend editor or using mythweb. Is the scanning not working (what goes wrong)?


I'm in Everett, not seattle proper...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12288964
> 
> 
> Speaking of Fox and the NFL, again the scoreboard bar seems low on the screen I have a 60 inch and i measured on the high def 113 the bar is 1 1/2" from the top and 1" on 13 sd channel....No height adjustment works either on the 3412 or my tv other than that it's a perfect picture...Am I the only one? Can some of you guys measure this? Does the score bar seem low? This is driving me nuts Thanks for any replies!...(I have the box outputting at 1080i...not sure why that should matter)



yup, it's pretty low - I don't have it up now but I remember thinking the same thing. Must not be your set.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/12291088
> 
> 
> yup, it's pretty low - I don't have it up now but I remember thinking the same thing. Must not be your set.



anybody having trouble getting several channels? 10 pm 660, 661 not coming in 110 and sevral in the 60's breaking up with artifacts...I called Comcast recording says higher than normal volume calls because of problems...North Seattle...Anyone else?


----------



## BACONlover

*izub* i noticed the low bar on fox nfl broadcast a few weeks ago too. also noticed artifacts, and lots of audio dropouts this morning on nbcHD (105) during the today show and part of the macy's parade. really annoying. i'm in pierce county.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BACONlover* /forum/post/12291557
> 
> *izub* i noticed the low bar on fox nfl broadcast a few weeks ago too. also noticed artifacts, and lots of audio dropouts this morning on nbcHD (105) during the today show and part of the macy's parade. really annoying. i'm in pierce county.



Yes I tried calling as posted above and several channels are not watchable ...been a couple days...They know about it as per their recording when you call...Must be pretty widespread to go from me North King down to Pierce...Hopefully they fix that bar on the games...That's been awhile now too...Weird... Fios where are you?


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Does anyone have problems with macroblocking on CBS's (107) football broadcasts? It's even very noticable when they transition with their "flying cbs logo". ESPNHD, FOXHD and even NFLHD last night don't exhibit this problem. It's as if our local CBS doesn't allow enough bandwidth for a better signal. I went to the Kiro website but couldn't find anywhere to send a complaint regarding it.


----------



## wareagle

I'm missing about 20 of the


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12293081
> 
> 
> I'm missing about 20 of the


----------



## skyboysea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BACONlover* /forum/post/12288194
> 
> 
> hmm..if i do have a dish installed and have to move before the contract is up, i guess they can move the dish. but then i'd have to pay for that and a reinstall right? anyone have any experience with this?



With DirecTV moving is free. They install the new dish at the new place and hook up the receives (that you move yourself).

If you don't want to risk damages to the place you lease now, you could see if the dish can be installed not on the house (free standing post, fence,...) so you can easily remove it when you move.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/12292939
> 
> 
> Does anyone have problems with macroblocking on CBS's (107) football broadcasts? It's even very noticable when they transition with their "flying cbs logo". ESPNHD, FOXHD and even NFLHD last night don't exhibit this problem. It's as if our local CBS doesn't allow enough bandwidth for a better signal. I went to the Kiro website but couldn't find anywhere to send a complaint regarding it.



We've had this discussion a couple times before in this thread - what? you didn't read all 10,000 previous posts? 


KIRO uses some of their HD bandwidth to multicast a 2nd digital channel, usually showing their Queen Ann tower cam or something. The lower bitrate on the primary HD channel results in very noticable macro-blocking when entire screen changes quickly (like during the flying logo).


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12293207
> 
> 
> None of those channels are tuning on my HD Tivo.
> 
> 
> On my TV's analog tuner, 27 and 96 (both UW) are okay, the others all show a frozen image.



Similar problem in Kitsap County (Indianola) this morning... many channels were missing or a frozen image. Seems ok now.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/12295445
> 
> 
> Similar problem in Kitsap County (Indianola) this morning... many channels were missing or a frozen image. Seems ok now.



Most channels seem fixed I can't get 660 and 661 anyone else with a problem on those 2 channels? it says "please wait available shortly" never tunes in...update i got through...other people in my area have called regarding the same channels ...she zapped my signal no luck...the dreaded cable guy will be here between "now and six'...I'll repost later


----------



## Todd Nicholson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12294354
> 
> 
> We've had this discussion a couple times before in this thread - what? you didn't read all 10,000 previous posts?
> 
> 
> KIRO uses some of their HD bandwidth to multicast a 2nd digital channel, usually showing their Queen Ann tower cam or something. The lower bitrate on the primary HD channel results in very noticable macro-blocking when entire screen changes quickly (like during the flying logo).



Thanks for the info. I will try to find a way to complain to them, not that it'll do any good....


----------



## meonkeys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12290465
> 
> 
> I'm using mythtv with a dvico fusion 5 lite, Avermedia A180, and Kworld ATSC 110s tuning QAM with no problems (I did it with a pchdtv 5500, but I sold that card as it was overpriced, and bought two Kworlds with the proceeds). You shouldn't need to modify a channels.conf file anymore, you should just be able to scan and edit channels with the frontend editor or using mythweb. Is the scanning not working (what goes wrong)?



Wow, great to hear your positive experiences with MythTV and other hardware! That's [unfortunately] encouraging, so I suppose I'll keep futzing around with this stuff for a while.










In my setup, scanning seems to work fine, and I end up with a channels.conf file that has 340 lines, and some of the channels even have real names like "KING DT". I've attached the output of my scan using scandvb from the dvb-apps and the "us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256" file. This is the frequency file I think I'm supposed to use when the cable line from Comcast is plugged into the pcHDTV-3000 (because when my HDTV tunes a channel, it reports QAM is being used to tune the signal).


However, once I use the channels.conf file with mplayer or xine to try and tune/watch live tv, the picture has tons of MPEG artifacts, only a few frames actually display, audio skips, and a52 corruption errors spit out in the console. I've tried this when X isn't running and capturing directly from /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0, all without success.


I've had similar problems when using MythTV to scan for channels (seems to work for some channels) and tune channels (choppy audio, picture is blocky and MythTV automatically closes the Watch TV app after about 20 seconds).


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12291464
> 
> 
> anybody having trouble getting several channels? 10 pm 660, 661 not coming in 110 and sevral in the 60's breaking up with artifacts...I called Comcast recording says higher than normal volume calls because of problems...North Seattle...Anyone else?



Those are the three channels that have been giving me trouble. 110 didn't used to do it, but lately it has. 660 UHD and 661 MTVHD have given me trouble since they came online a few months ago. Lately it has been more reliable, but if my Motorola is having trouble tuning in the HD channels, those are the two that give me fits. I'm curious how the new HD channels coming on December 8th are going to be.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12301511
> 
> 
> ...I'm curious how the new HD channels coming on December 8th are going to be.



Dec. 6.


----------



## wareagle

Now 174 is out for me -- getting serious when ESPN is involved.


----------



## BIslander

174 out for me, too. Service from Bremerton.


----------



## quarque

174 out in Lake City area - fortunately, not a game I planned on watching. But they better get it fixed soon!


edit: 6:10 PM it's back in time for Clemson - SC game (only a backup for the Apple Cup - you need something to watch during commercials and halftime). Go Dawgs!


----------



## goater24

174 is out in Bellingham, too.


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/11775174
> 
> 
> One very simple reason: I don't know how to make it a sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to remember to remove the old lists when I upload the new ones to keep it simple. If there's an easier way to do this, let me know!



It would be helpful if you could put a link to the updated post in the old post when you remove the old one. Just my 2 cents. Either way, really appreciate your updates!


----------



## Mike777

While my team didn't win - darn - the quality of the HD broadcast was excellent on FSN-HD channel 664.


----------



## saldog78

Hi local HD'ers,


I moved up to the Renton/Kennydale area (98056) a few months ago from AZ, and got the basic digital cable from Comcast (the $33/mon thing). I just got my first HDTV (thank you, Black Friday!), and am trying to decide between adding HD content onto my Comcast service (online it looks like it's $6.50/mon) and getting an antenna for OTA stuff. Can you help me choose? What i'd like to know is: What channels will i get with Comcast in HD? Is it really $6.50/mon? Would i be better off going with OTA? TVfool.com says i should get all the major channels really easily: all between 9 and 12 miles away, and 299-304 deg.


Thanks for any insight you can offer!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saldog78* /forum/post/12310730
> 
> 
> Hi local HD'ers,
> 
> 
> I moved up to the Renton/Kennydale area (98056) a few months ago from AZ, and got the basic digital cable from Comcast (the $33/mon thing). I just got my first HDTV (thank you, Black Friday!), and am trying to decide between adding HD content onto my Comcast service (online it looks like it's $6.50/mon) and getting an antenna for OTA stuff. Can you help me choose? What i'd like to know is: What channels will i get with Comcast in HD? Is it really $6.50/mon? Would i be better off going with OTA? TVfool.com says i should get all the major channels really easily: all between 9 and 12 miles away, and 299-304 deg.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can offer!



If you hook up your cable TV signal directly to your new HDTV you should receive all of the same digital channels that are available OTA for no additional cost from Comcast. I have Comcast Limited Basic for $15 per month and I get all of the OTA-equivalent stations.


If you are satisfied with the combination of the local digital channels (for no extra cost) and the other channels you already receive with your cable box (if you have one) then you simply need to connect a splitter between the incoming cable to support both your TV directly and the cable box. The connection from the cable box should be the best available, from component to s-video to composite video.


----------



## Master843

Hi, I'll be getting my own place next month in Kirkland and was wondering, if I call up Comcast and act hard to get and mention Verizon and DirectTV and their offerings/rates, is there a chance of getting them to give me a lower overall non-promotional rate or will they just tell me to take a hike? Has anyone else tried that to see if it will work since I hate the constant rate hikes, how much they charge for their packages, the fact that were constantly the last for the new HD channels and I'm not completely positive I can get DirectTV because of the trees in my area.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Master843* /forum/post/12311449
> 
> 
> Hi, I'll be getting my own place next month in Kirkland and was wondering, if I call up Comcast and act hard to get and mention Verizon and DirectTV and their offerings/rates, is there a chance of getting them to give me a lower overall non-promotional rate or will they just tell me to take a hike? Has anyone else tried that to see if it will work since I hate the constant rate hikes, how much they charge for their packages, the fact that were constantly the last for the new HD channels and I'm not completely positive I can get DirectTV because of the trees in my area.



It really depends on who you talk to. I played that game and was told "good luck" before they hung up. I called back 15 min later to see what would happen and I got a different person. This person did not want me to get off the phone. I only got the promotional price of cable. (34.99 for digitial cable and hbo). However she knocked my cable internet price down to $33. That's the price you would give you if you got VOIP, cable, and internet together. I only have two of the three. Not much of a deal, but it was something. I now pay about $10 more a month and have digital cable with HBO. I think it depends on the rep. The first person could care less. Good luck! It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## goater24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12310685
> 
> 
> While my team didn't win - darn - the quality of the HD broadcast was excellent on FSN-HD channel 664.



I agree. The HD broadcast was far better than all of the other CFB games on at the time (ABC, CBS, both ESPN's). Great job FSN! Maybe next year the Dawgs can pull through...


----------



## saldog78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12311004
> 
> 
> If you hook up your cable TV signal directly to your new HDTV you should receive all of the same digital channels that are available OTA for no additional cost from Comcast. I have Comcast Limited Basic for $15 per month and I get all of the OTA-equivalent stations.
> 
> 
> If you are satisfied with the combination of the local digital channels (for no extra cost) and the other channels you already receive with your cable box (if you have one) then you simply need to connect a splitter between the incoming cable to support both your TV directly and the cable box. The connection from the cable box should be the best available, from component to s-video to composite video.



Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm currently enjoying the Pats game on channel 5.1 and it looks beautiful. I did exactly what you suggested: split the signal, with one lead going directly to the TV, and the other going to the Comcast box.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saldog78* /forum/post/12312520
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm currently enjoying the Pats game on channel 5.1 and it looks beautiful. I did exactly what you suggested: split the signal, with one lead going directly to the TV, and the other going to the Comcast box.



Glad it works for you. No one at Comcast would ever suggest this mode. In fact, I suspect few if any CSRs there even know that it is possible.


Welcome to the world of HDTV and the AVS Forum.


----------



## G--

Wouldn't say everyone at comcast, I"m a contractor and I do this all the time when the signal is good enough. Many of my SD digital box installs are to HDTV's. Most people don't even have a clue, I do it because I want people to actully see the benefits of their HDTV and it's good customer service.


----------



## pastiche

 http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1 


Looks like KIRO has finally acquired actual programming for KIRO-SD (7-2/117).


I stumbled upon a rumour that KCPQ's about to launch a subchanel, as well:

http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/show...&postcount=432


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12301511
> 
> 
> Those are the three channels that have been giving me trouble. 110 didn't used to do it, but lately it has. 660 UHD and 661 MTVHD have given me trouble since they came online a few months ago. Lately it has been more reliable, but if my Motorola is having trouble tuning in the HD channels, those are the two that give me fits. I'm curious how the new HD channels coming on December 8th are going to be.



Cable guy came out and gave me a new 3416 instead of the 3412....lost a few recorded shows, but no big deal...So far the new box works great...


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G--* /forum/post/12314174
> 
> 
> Wouldn't say everyone at comcast, I"m a contractor and I do this all the time when the signal is good enough. Many of my SD digital box installs are to HDTV's. Most people don't even have a clue, I do it because I want people to actully see the benefits of their HDTV and it's good customer service.



Sorry, I should not have said "no one at Comcast" but my prior experiences and similar reports from friends and family indicate that you are a welcome exception. The call center folks appear to not be trained in this area and/or they are induced to upsell to an HD box when, depending the customer needs, it may not be needed.


Thanks for being customer-focused!


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12315008
> 
> 
> Cable guy came out and gave me a new 3416 instead of the 3412....lost a few recorded shows, but no big deal...So far the new box works great...



DCT or the newer DCH?


----------



## pthack

I just gave up on Comcast Cable......I'm keeping lifeline so I get the $10 break on cable internet (and have something for the set downstairs and in the garage....). But, the 3 HD DVR's are gone......and their crappy HD lineup....the current deal for Directv got me to sign up (even with the threat of rain/show-fade up here)......with 4 boxes total, free NFL sunday ticket (not in HD (that's extra), but at least all the sunday games), and 2 HD DVR's, 1 normal DVR, and a normal box, it's $70/mo for the 1st yr, an 90/mo after that. FREE ALL movie channels for 3 mo....LOTS of HD (lovin it). DVR's that are MUCH more reliable (but have their own little quirks). Signed up one day, they installed the next.


Only downside was 2 yr committment, and a few hundred upfront for the HD DVR's.....but still better than ComCrap. I just got fed up with the quality of service, and the lack of committment to the CUSTOMERS!!!!


I'm gone....


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goater24* /forum/post/12312300
> 
> 
> I agree. The HD broadcast was far better than all of the other CFB games on at the time (ABC, CBS, both ESPN's). Great job FSN! Maybe next year the Dawgs can pull through...



You may notice that games going through a local station that is not using full bandwidth will have motion artifacts and pixelations during parts of the game (due to compression). This has been attributed to the locals using some bandwidth for sub-channels. These sub-channels are used to show cutting edge video like the Seatac airport.


Like most here, I detest this practice. You may want to complain to the local stations but I doubt it will do any good. They either don't have a clue or don't care about showing sports in the best possible way. Games coming direct from a satellite feed don't seem to have these problems. That is why ESPN and FSN have marvelous HD games while ABC, NBC, CBS suck. We spend thousands on HD equipment only to have them give us images that look like a bad jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## moosejaw

I have been receiving HDTV with limited cable perfectly, without a comcast box. However, I am no longer receiving Komo 4-1 or any of the 9-* channels.


My Samsung says something about a weak signal etc...but ALL the other channels are coming in fine. What do I do now?


----------



## Tom_Oliver

I switched a couple years ago and love it. No rain fade for me even on a night like tonight.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pthack* /forum/post/12321028
> 
> 
> I just gave up on Comcast Cable......I'm keeping lifeline so I get the $10 break on cable internet (and have something for the set downstairs and in the garage....). But, the 3 HD DVR's are gone......and their crappy HD lineup....the current deal for Directv got me to sign up (even with the threat of rain/show-fade up here)......with 4 boxes total, free NFL sunday ticket (not in HD (that's extra), but at least all the sunday games), and 2 HD DVR's, 1 normal DVR, and a normal box, it's $70/mo for the 1st yr, an 90/mo after that. FREE ALL movie channels for 3 mo....LOTS of HD (lovin it). DVR's that are MUCH more reliable (but have their own little quirks). Signed up one day, they installed the next.
> 
> 
> Only downside was 2 yr committment, and a few hundred upfront for the HD DVR's.....but still better than ComCrap. I just got fed up with the quality of service, and the lack of committment to the CUSTOMERS!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm gone....


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moosejaw* /forum/post/12323804
> 
> 
> I have been receiving HDTV with limited cable perfectly, without a comcast box. However, I am no longer receiving Komo 4-1 or any of the 9-* channels.My Samsung says something about a weak signal etc...but ALL the other channels are coming in fine. What do I do now?



KOMO is on 82-4, and the KCTS channels are on 82-1, 82-2, 82-3, and 82-5. All one channel, so this makes more sense than it looks on the surface. CATV channel 82 occupies the same bandwidth at KONG (31) does OTA, so you might have some ingress on the line.


Try attaching your set directly to the cable drop, if possible, and eliminate any decaying wire or aging splitters that might exist on the run.


----------



## ornwilson

FWIW, I spoke with 'Melanie' at 1-800-Comcast yesterday (11/26/07) and she said that these HD Channels would be added to the Seattle lineup on December 8.

-Discovery HD (not HD Theater)

-History HD

-TBS HD

-USA HD

She also said another group of several channels would be added at the beginning of next year, but she did not know which ones.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ornwilson* /forum/post/12328193
> 
> 
> FWIW, I spoke with 'Melanie' at 1-800-Comcast yesterday (11/26/07) and she said that these HD Channels would be added to the Seattle lineup on December 8.
> 
> -Discovery HD (not HD Theater)
> 
> -History HD
> 
> -TBS HD
> 
> -USA HD
> 
> She also said another group of several channels would be added at the beginning of next year, but she did not know which ones.



Hmmm... is this correct? My parents said they saw the Comcast announcement in the paper ( Seattle Times ) last week. I didn't see it myself but I think they told me it was announcing new HD on Dec. 6th, with the original 4 channels posted here including NGC-HD and A&E-HD.


----------



## wareagle

What I've seen about new HD here says Dec. 6 -- NGC, History, USA, and A&E. Nothing about TBS or Discovery.


----------



## drew00001

Has there been anything official stating which tier the new HD channels will be added to? I have been assuming that all the new HD channels will be added to the digital tiers and not to limited basic.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12332609
> 
> 
> Has there been anything official stating which tier the new HD channels will be added to? I have been assuming that all the new HD channels will be added to the digital tiers and not to limited basic.



Yeah probably digital classic. Here's how they added the new ones in SW Washington and Oregon so I assume it would be the same for us. I hope this means we will be getting the others soon as well.


NFL Network HD Added to Sports Entertainment Tier HD

The History Channel HD Added to Digital Classic HD

A&E HD Added to Digital Classic HD

USA Network HD Added to Digital Classic HD

HGTV HD Added to Digital Classic HD

Discovery Channel HD Added to Digital Classic HD

TLC HD Added to Digital Classic HD

TBS HD Added to Digital Classic HD


----------



## Tdawgman

I think Melanie was smoking something. With my bill this month, they said NGC, History, USA, and A&E would arrive on December 6th. This was also included in newspaper ads for Comcast. Discovery HD and TBS was not included in any of these. As much as I would like to see TBS and Discovery HD go two days later, I'm not going to hold my breath. There has been chatter about more channels coming "early next year," but that's kind of the canned response from Comcast these days.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/12316812
> 
> 
> DCT or the newer DCH?



I just checked it's the 3416 DCH...what is the difference? It seems almost identical to my 3412 i just gave up, although so far no glitches...


----------



## rickeame

Discovery HD....don't we already get that?


----------



## Todd Nicholson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/12337006
> 
> 
> Discovery HD....don't we already get that?



No, we get Discovery HD Theater (which is now just called HD Theater).


Discovery HD is an HD version of the SD Discovery Channel.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12334496
> 
> 
> I think Melanie was smoking something. With my bill this month, they said NGC, History, USA, and A&E would arrive on December 6th. This was also included in newspaper ads for Comcast. Discovery HD and TBS was not included in any of these. As much as I would like to see TBS and Discovery HD go two days later, I'm not going to hold my breath. There has been chatter about more channels coming "early next year," but that's kind of the canned response from Comcast these days.



I'd consider it a victory enough if Comcast Seattle actually makes good on this December 6th and gives us *any* HD channels.


And I'd be really scared if Comcast Seattle gave us more than whatever 4 HD channels they've been hyping about on print and TV.


I mean what's next, Brian Roberts and Mark Cuban quit their pissing match and we get HDNet?


----------



## tluxon

The biggest game in the NFC so far this year - Green Bay at Dallas tomorrow night - is listed as being on the NFL Network. This doesn't make sense to me, but I seem to recall the 'Hawks being in such a situation last year and Comcast put it out on channel 664 or something. Anyone know if they'll be doing anything similar with _this_ game?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12341505
> 
> 
> The biggest game in the NFC so far this year - Green Bay at Dallas tomorrow night - is listed as being on the NFL Network. This doesn't make sense to me, but I seem to recall the 'Hawks being in such a situation last year and Comcast put it out on channel 664 or something. Anyone know if they'll be doing anything similar with _this_ game?



Probably -- if you lived in Green Bay or Dallas. Otherwise, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12341505
> 
> 
> The biggest game in the NFC so far this year - Green Bay at Dallas tomorrow night - is listed as being on the NFL Network. This doesn't make sense to me, but I seem to recall the 'Hawks being in such a situation last year and Comcast put it out on channel 664 or something. Anyone know if they'll be doing anything similar with _this_ game?



Due to this game I signed up for sports ent package.... I don't think comcast will air this game on MOJO.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Yeah, just before NFL Network started showing games I signed up. 6.00 bucks a month for those isn't too bad. I'll cancel after football season


----------



## Reference

I just got off the phone with Comcast. I cancelled HBO (now that Curb is done, no need for HBO anymore until Flight of the Concords comes back) and added the Sports Entertainment Package just to get NFLNET for the Cowboys game. Somehow, because of this, I'm getting credited $2. Thus, Comcast is essentially paying me $2 to watch the Cowboys game. I'll cancel the Sports Package directly thereafter.


Being 'paid' $2 to watch Romo v. Favre? Not too shabby, if you ask me.


----------



## gdeep

Yeah I will cancel my sports package the minute after the end of last game on NFL-HD.


----------



## plateauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12342075
> 
> 
> Due to this game I signed up for sports ent package.... I don't think comcast will air this game on MOJO.



Speaking of MOJO, why are we not seeing the Sonics' Home Games in HD on 664? All jokes aside about why I would want to watch a 2-13 team in HD.. last Friday's home game against New Jersey was not on HD, tonight's game against Orlando is not in the listings so I'll assume also not being shown in HD.


If I recall, last year most everyone home game was shown in HD on 664, this year, I think just two of six have been in HD. Any insight on this?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12342075
> 
> 
> Due to this game I signed up for sports ent package.... I don't think comcast will air this game on MOJO.



Same, this should be a really good game and I'm glad they added this channel just in time for Thursday nights.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/12342930
> 
> 
> Speaking of MOJO, why are we not seeing the Sonics' Home Games in HD on 664? All jokes aside about why I would want to watch a 2-13 team in HD.. last Friday's home game against New Jersey was not on HD, tonight's game against Orlando is not in the listings so I'll assume also not being shown in HD.
> 
> 
> If I recall, last year most everyone home game was shown in HD on 664, this year, I think just two of six have been in HD. Any insight on this?



NBA TV is covering sonics vs orlando so you will see the hd game on MOJO.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12315008
> 
> 
> Cable guy came out and gave me a new 3416 instead of the 3412....lost a few recorded shows, but no big deal...So far the new box works great...



Great, so I am watching ch 108, Clapton concert and every minute or so the sound blanks out for 2-3 seconds...same on the QAM...wtf? Any ideas? Do I need to call them and have a signal bump? getting close to trying Sat soon if Fios doesn't get here...


----------



## wareagle

It's probably a PBS or KCTS problem -- waiting for donations to fix their audio. Unless FiOS has a special relationship with Clapton it probably wouldn't matter where the signal came from.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12346419
> 
> 
> It's probably a PBS or KCTS problem -- waiting for donations to fix their audio. Unless FiOS has a special relationship with Clapton it probably wouldn't matter where the signal came from.



Lol ..that's good...what a great concert anyway...a shame it had dropouts...I think it's on again tomorrow I'll try dvr again..Winwood and Clapton together amazing,,,Blind Faith tunes and Derek Trucks with Clapton reprising several Derek and the Dominos tunes...Showing my age...


----------



## opus312

Been wondering lately, why no HD channel with 24/7 broadcast of the Best of HD content. Seems like there could be a pretty large market for something like this, with everyone showing off their HD sets...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/12347269
> 
> 
> Been wondering lately, why no HD channel with 24/7 broadcast of the Best of HD content. Seems like there could be a pretty large market for something like this, with everyone showing off their HD sets...



That seems to be what HD Theatre does. Most of the HD channels are just simulcasts of the SD ones, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/12344520
> 
> 
> Great, so I am watching ch 108, Clapton concert and every minute or so the sound blanks out for 2-3 seconds...same on the QAM...wtf? Any ideas? Do I need to call them and have a signal bump? getting close to trying Sat soon if Fios doesn't get here...



This is an ongoing problem with lots of new HD content on PBS (not just KCTS, or just Comcast). Same thing happened during every episode of Ken Burns' "The War" - a 2-3 second audio dropout every couple minutes. This despite assurances from KCTS that PBS national had identified & fixed the problem after the first night (after thousands of complaints nationwide). For some people, the problem manifests itself as the audio getting out of sync rather than dropping out - but I think it's probably the same underlying problem.


However PBS national is doing their HD encoding, it's screwing up something in our delivery chain - either at the local PBS affiliate, at Comcast, or both.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/12347269
> 
> 
> Been wondering lately, why no HD channel with 24/7 broadcast of the Best of HD content. Seems like there could be a pretty large market for something like this, with everyone showing off their HD sets...



Also MOJO is a space that allows HD content that we should be getting, that comes from HD channels we should already have.


----------



## ornwilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12338639
> 
> 
> I'd consider it a victory enough if Comcast Seattle actually makes good on this December 6th and gives us *any* HD channels.
> 
> 
> And I'd be really scared if Comcast Seattle gave us more than whatever 4 HD channels they've been hyping about on print and TV.
> 
> 
> I mean what's next, Brian Roberts and Mark Cuban quit their pissing match and we get HDNet?



I agree, they've been saying "We'll add tons of HD channels" for a couple years now, and haven't really done anything!


If Melanie didn't have a clue and they don't add Discovery and History HD, I will probably end up switching to Dish because I only watch HD and a few SD channels. I'm tired of paying $73/mo for the 15 channels that I watch and would much rather pay $20 less for 45 HD channels.


What do you think our chances are for getting the same HD lineup as SW WA, even though we don't have FiOS?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12338639
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I mean what's next, Brian Roberts and Mark Cuban quit their pissing match and we get HDNet?



I think you'll see Roberts & Cuban as partners on "Dancing With the Stars" before that happens.


----------



## homerjr

_What do you think our chances are for getting the same HD lineup as SW WA, even though we don't have FiOS?_


Probably very slim.


Call me cynical, but I bet we have a better chance of seeing "Comcast Housemates in HD!" before they add the HD channels that everyone else has.


----------



## homerjr

Consumerist.com is reporting that Comcast is getting a flood of people ordering the NFL Network at the last minute for tonight's game.


Well when it's only $6 to get it and you can end the subscription at the end of the season, why not.


----------



## saldog78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12352206
> 
> _What do you think our chances are for getting the same HD lineup as SW WA, even though we don't have FiOS?_
> 
> 
> Probably very slim.
> 
> 
> Call me cynical, but I bet we have a better chance of seeing "Comcast Housemates in HD!" before they add the HD channels that everyone else has.



Haha, my wife and i can't stand those commercials. That fake Russian accent is atrocious.


----------



## SteveCoug

So NFL network IS avaialble on Comcast???


I thought they were in a big "pissing match" with the NFL over it.


Personally, I'm not a big enough football fan to care about any game other than the Seahawks. I'm just a homer.


But glad to hear that you guys who want it can get NFL network for $6 per month.


I heard it's only available in about 35 million homes nationwide!


----------



## Reference

I have to admit, as irritating as NFL Network is (I mean, really, during the pre-game show, did they really need to make sure the NFL logo on their coffee mugs always faced the camera?), the picture quality is really good for a sports broadcast at 1080i. The only pixelation I'm seeing is with the on-screen graphics.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/12355294
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm not a big enough football fan to care about any game other than the Seahawks. I'm just a homer.



If it had been any team other than Dallas, I wouldn't have bothered myself. I'm from Texas originally and thus it was genetically encoded for me to be a Cowboys fan.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12355304
> 
> 
> I have to admit, as irritating as NFL Network is (I mean, really, during the pre-game show, did they really need to make sure the NFL logo on their coffee mugs always faced the camera?), the picture quality is really good for a sports broadcast at 1080i. The only pixelation I'm seeing is with the on-screen graphics.



The picture is amazing on my plasma. Best looking game of the season. Even better than ESPN or NBC sunday nights game of patriots/eagles.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/12355861
> 
> 
> The picture is amazing on my plasma. Best looking game of the season. Even better than ESPN or NBC sunday nights game of patriots/eagles.



I second that.


----------



## hidesertforester

I'm curious to find out whether I'll receive any of the new 6 HD channels. I use a cablecard and am grandfathered under an old plan called digital lite plus I have HBO. I get the OTA HD channels and HBO-HD. We'll see in a week.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester* /forum/post/12360400
> 
> 
> I'm curious to find out whether I'll receive any of the new 6 HD channels. I use a cablecard and am grandfathered under an old plan called digital lite plus I have HBO. I get the OTA HD channels and HBO-HD. We'll see in a week.



HBO announced the 8 HBO HD channels, but Comcast has not announced that it would be picking them up. Hopefully, Comcast will pickup such (and the additional 8 HB0 channels next year), but I expect they are a long way off.


----------



## jeff28

Latest word from Comcast (not published, but from a good source) is that there will be a large HD expansion locally in 2008. 4 to 6 new HD channels in Q1 2008 but a goal of adding 60-something, total, next year. The strategy will be to switch all the digital channels over to SDV next year while leaving the expanded-basic analog lineup in tact for the time being. This is contingent on successfully implementing SDV, but that is the plan, as of right now. In the mean time, CSPAN2 will move to Digital Starter on Dec 4 or 6 to accomodate the new HD in Q1.

Also, I have the channel designations for the Dec 6 Channel launch. Minimum packaging will be Digital Classic.

670 A&E HD

671 HISTORY HD

672 USA HD

673 NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC HD


----------



## jeff28

oh yeah, one more thing, a new version of the onscreen guide (A25) is supposed to be rolled out soon (first to employees) and resolve some of the problems. I know the keyboard in the search function is supposed to be back - replacing the tumblers everyone hates. Other than that I really don't know but let's keep our fingers crossed for lots of improvements.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12355304
> 
> 
> I have to admit, as irritating as NFL Network is (I mean, really, during the pre-game show, did they really need to make sure the NFL logo on their coffee mugs always faced the camera?), the picture quality is really good for a sports broadcast at 1080i. The only pixelation I'm seeing is with the on-screen graphics.



Too bad the play-by-play by Collinsworth and The Guy Not Greg Gumbel was boring as hell.


Seriously, they make Madden sound like a thespian.


----------



## wareagle

Comcast notice just received relative to the new HD channels on 12/6:


670 - A&E

671 - History

672 - USA

673 - National Geographic


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12360836
> 
> 
> ...The strategy will be to switch all the digital channels over to SDV next year while leaving the expanded-basic analog lineup in tact for the time being...



So how does SDV work with QAM tuners? Is every channel going to be on a different random frequency every day? And what about Cablecard tuners? Will they still work?


----------



## keithaxis

Well then I know three of them have nice HD on them. A&E and National Geographic and USA have great HD. HistoryHD has little hd yet so that is a huge waste plus they stretch everything that is not HD and that is even worse. I have both comcast and directv so I was wondering what Comcast would add. Anyway, nice to see a few added next week. A&E shows blocks of HD programming. Like the other night that had CSI Miami on for like 6 Episodes in a row and last night they did the same thing with another HD program which I forget...


Thank you comcast, although last night I had to watch the darn football game in DirecTv due to me all of a sudden losing NFL network on comcast. I pay 1/3rd on my Directv bill that I pay for my cable, yet I get NFL network on Directv...


----------



## keithaxis




jimre said:


> So how does SDV work with QAM tuners? Is every channel going to be on a different random frequency every day? And what about Cablecard tuners? Will they still work?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> NOt sure if it is tivo or the cable card but 2nd quarter 08 is when Cable cards in Tivo are supposed to work with SDV. Article came out early this week anouncing that.


----------



## drew00001




keithaxis said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12363709
> 
> 
> So how does SDV work with QAM tuners? Is every channel going to be on a different random frequency every day? And what about Cablecard tuners? Will they still work?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> NOt sure if it is tivo or the cable card but 2nd quarter 08 is when Cable cards in Tivo are supposed to work with SDV. Article came out early this week anouncing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that article. It looks like there will be a USB dongle that handles the SDV. I am curious to see such, especially if Comcast is moving all digital channels to SDV. I have a Tivo S3, and hope Comcast doesn't put any HD channels on SDV until after the dongle is available. YMMV.
Click to expand...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/12363754
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> A&E and National Geographic and USA have great HD.
> 
> ...



What does USA have in HD? Is their SD stretched? I would think that History would have a lot more HD potential than either USA or A&E (unless you really like network reruns).


----------



## ABHD

From what I've read on both the D* threads and HDTV programing threads, the main Stretcho's are TNT, A&E, History, and TBS. I haven't read anything bad about USA other than there isn't a whole of HD content yet. A&E and History supposedly have great PQ when they don't stretch though.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12363904
> 
> 
> What does USA have in HD? Is their SD stretched? I would think that History would have a lot more HD potential than either USA or A&E (unless you really like network reruns).



Here is a thread with people talking about what is in HD on both USA and Sci-Fi. For USA, it sounds like reruns of Law and Order, Monk, and some movies are mostly in HD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=USA-HD 


History has some content up on HD ON DEMAND that I was checking out the other day that's pretty cool. Too bad they stretch thier 4:3 content, but I agree this channel has a lot of HD potential. Just glad we are finally getting some new HD channels after all this time.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12364336
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just glad we are finally getting some new HD channels after all this time.



And anything we get will beat KONG-HD!


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12363709
> 
> 
> So how does SDV work with QAM tuners? Is every channel going to be on a different random frequency every day? And what about Cablecard tuners? Will they still work?



I didn't think to ask. Since Comcast officially supports CableCards it would make sense to assume they'll work. The way I understand it, with SDV, if someone with Comcast equipment isn't tuned to the channel, it's not even transmitted from the node. So this may be a limiting factor on QAM but I'm only speculating.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12364432
> 
> 
> I didn't think to ask. Since Comcast officially supports CableCards it would make sense to assume they'll work. The way I understand it, with SDV, if someone with Comcast equipment isn't tuned to the channel, it's not even transmitted from the node. So this may be a limiting factor on QAM but I'm only speculating.



You're probably correct. I think this is why Tivo has developed new hardware that will allow for SDV in the future, because the current Tivo's can't deal with SDV, even if they have cable cards. I'm not sure if the FCC has even addressed SDV and it could allow Comcast to screw people from getting their local HD channels for free. It still allows them to say that the feeds are not encrypted, it's just that people's current hardware can easily access the frequency. It's probably why they keep telling customers that they don't support QAM, when their local get unmapped or move.


----------



## Tdawgman

After December 6th, what channels will be missing that other Comcast markets have? Maybe we can speculate on what additional channels they will launch after the first of the year. Here's what I know is missing:

HGTV

Discovery HD

Food HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

HGTV

SciFi HD

TBS HD

TLC HD

Hallmark Movies HD


Based on what's happening down in Portland, we most likely will get HGTV, TBS, TLC, Discovery HD, Food, and maybe CNN. However, I most want SciFi!!! Comcast as a whole is moving real slow with making contracts with other networks. I really want them to sign Big Ten HD, FX, Smithsonian, Bravo, and TMC.


----------



## wareagle

Does any Comcast market have HDNET?


I'd like SpeedTV-HD (preferably by March 2008).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12364432
> 
> 
> I didn't think to ask. Since Comcast officially supports CableCards it would make sense to assume they'll work. The way I understand it, with SDV, if someone with Comcast equipment isn't tuned to the channel, it's not even transmitted from the node. So this may be a limiting factor on QAM but I'm only speculating.



From what I've read, SDV works much like OnDemand - except the streams are shared, not private. If no one is tuned to channel XYZ, it's not transmitted. As soon as someone in your neighborhood tunes XYZ, the neighborhood fiber node allocates a free digital channel frequency & starts transmitting it. Anyone else who tunes to XYZ will be watching that same stream.


I just don't see how SDV can work with existing QAM tuners & cablecards. Like OnDemand, it requires two-way communication between the tuner & the cable plant. I think it's going to be a real pain for anyone who's currently relying on their TV's QAM or cablecard tuner.


The Tivo announcement says they're getting around this via some kind of USB add-on device that allows their one-way cablecard tuners to work with SDV. I don't think there will be similar USB add-on for non-Tivo devices.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12364783
> 
> 
> Does any Comcast market have HDNET?
> 
> 
> I'd like SpeedTV-HD (preferably by March 2008).



There is a battle between execs going on, so they haven't expanded to any new markets, but there are a few lucky cities out there with HDNET on Comcast.


----------



## SteveCoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/12363754
> 
> 
> Well then I know three of them have nice HD on them. A&E and National Geographic and USA have great HD. HistoryHD has little hd yet so that is a huge waste plus they stretch everything that is not HD and that is even worse. I have both comcast and directv so I was wondering what Comcast would add. Anyway, nice to see a few added next week. A&E shows blocks of HD programming. Like the other night that had CSI Miami on for like 6 Episodes in a row and last night they did the same thing with another HD program which I forget...
> 
> 
> Thank you comcast, although last night I had to watch the darn football game in DirecTv due to me all of a sudden losing NFL network on comcast. I pay 1/3rd on my Directv bill that I pay for my cable, yet I get NFL network on Directv...



Are you keeping both Comcast and DirecTV?


If so, why?


How does HD picture quality on Comcast compare to DirecTV for the same channel/programs?


I've been considering a switch to D* but I like the On Demand feature of Comcast.


----------



## newlinux

RE SDV:


It could be that cable companies will not put locals on SDV. It doesn't make much sense since it won't save bandwidth (they are the most watched stations, they'll likely always be on-thus no bandwidth savings). But Comcast has proven things don't have to make sense for them to do it... If they do implement ALL station this way, it's probably motivated by other reasons (screwing us QAM tuner users). The best bandwidth savings will come from the least watched channels.

All stations don't have to be SDV.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12364734
> 
> 
> After December 6th, what channels will be missing that other Comcast markets have? Maybe we can speculate on what additional channels they will launch after the first of the year. Here's what I know is missing:
> 
> HGTV
> 
> Discovery HD
> 
> Food HD
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> HGTV
> 
> SciFi HD
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> TLC HD
> 
> Hallmark Movies HD
> 
> 
> Based on what's happening down in Portland, we most likely will get HGTV, TBS, TLC, Discovery HD, Food, and maybe CNN. However, I most want SciFi!!! Comcast as a whole is moving real slow with making contracts with other networks. I really want them to sign Big Ten HD, FX, Smithsonian, Bravo, and TMC.



I'd like Versus HD


----------



## blast

Hello,


Does anyone have the latest QAM channel mapping list?


Thanks!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12366127
> 
> 
> I'd like Versus HD



Wish granted:

665 Versus/Golf HD


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12366443
> 
> 
> Wish granted:
> 
> 665 Versus/Golf HD



Except it's always Golf stuff when I want to watch Versus stuff







Kinda like how Mojo / FSN is always Mojo when I want to see FSN stuff.


And while I'm on a mild rant...I'm now paying extra for the Comcast Sports Entertainment Package just so I can see the Thursday night NFL games in HD, but that "Sports" package doesn't include all of the Sports channels in HD (like Versus and FSN!) What's with that??


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12366572
> 
> 
> Except it's always Golf stuff when I want to watch Versus stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Mojo / FSN is always Mojo when I want to see FSN stuff.



I would be willing to make that swap: MOJO for FSNHD.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blast* /forum/post/12366384
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the latest QAM channel mapping list?



Here's a quick update. Only a couple of minor changes in the past several months:


Removed The Tube from 22-2/96-2


Added RTN to KIRO SD on 7-2/110-3 (coming January 2008)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12370761
> 
> 
> I would be willing to make that swap: MOJO for FSNHD.



And what wouldn't we all swap KONG-HD for?


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/12355294
> 
> 
> So NFL network IS avaialble on Comcast???
> 
> 
> I thought they were in a big "pissing match" with the NFL over it.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm not a big enough football fan to care about any game other than the Seahawks. I'm just a homer.
> 
> 
> But glad to hear that you guys who want it can get NFL network for $6 per month.
> 
> 
> I heard it's only available in about 35 million homes nationwide!



The disagreement is over whether it is "fair" for Comcast to put the NFL Network in a special package instead of rolling it into a base set of channels like Dish and Direct did. Somehow the NFL thinks it can dictate how Comcast prices their product offering *after* the contract is signed. IMHO that's NFLNet's mistake and they should just suck it up an live with it.


I personally don't like all of the extra tiers and packages, but on the other hand if it lets me pay less by skipping out of channels I wouldn't watch anyway then I'm not going to complain - until there is one channel I want in a tier I don't get.


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12366572
> 
> 
> Except it's always Golf stuff when I want to watch Versus stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Mojo / FSN is always Mojo when I want to see FSN stuff.
> 
> 
> And while I'm on a mild rant...I'm now paying extra for the Comcast Sports Entertainment Package just so I can see the Thursday night NFL games in HD, but that "Sports" package doesn't include all of the Sports channels in HD (like Versus and FSN!) What's with that??



Don't go off and shoot Comcast for that one. Mojo/Golf is put together by the owners of those channels. It's the same HD service as on Dish and Direct. Comcast only gets in when they show FSN instead. That will probably change when FSN gets enough programming to justify an channel of their own - possibly after Comcast changes to switched video.


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12363709
> 
> 
> So how does SDV work with QAM tuners? Is every channel going to be on a different random frequency every day? And what about Cablecard tuners? Will they still work?



It doesn't. Your QAM won't be able to send a signal to start the SDV stream. It might be able to pick up an existing stream, but they would change from channel to channel.


TiVo apparently has a "black box" that would let them send a request for an SDV channel and then switch the tuner to receive it. One of the beneifts of a computer (TiVo) vs. a less intelligent TV.


Your QAM might not be obsolete, though. Because Comcast will only benefit from SDV on less frequently used channels they may opt to carry all of the locals the same way they are now and use SDV only for less watched channels like Persian language Home Shopping and South American Golf for Portugese Speakers. (My examples, not theirs.







)


The fact of it is that if any channel is watched by at least one person on a node it takes up space. Therefore, if it's popular it will take up space on the cable anyway and they might has well just dedicate it 100% of the time and take away the overhead of requesting it, allocating a channel and starting up the video. SDV only makes sense for less used channels and especially for special event broadcasts that wouldn't use space until they happen.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleighc* /forum/post/12371876
> 
> 
> Don't go off and shoot Comcast for that one. Mojo/Golf is put together by the owners of those channels.



Sorry, Comcast doesn't get off the hook that easy. You need to check out who actually owns those channels:
Golf Channel: wholly-owned subsidary of Comcast.
MOJO: subsidiary of In-Demand Networks, which is jointly owned by Comcast, Cox Cable, and Time-Warner Cable.

Shoot away!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleighc* /forum/post/12371922
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Your QAM won't be able to send a signal to start the SDV stream. It might be able to pick up an existing stream, but they would change from channel to channel.
> 
> 
> TiVo apparently has a "black box" that would let them send a request for an SDV channel and then switch the tuner to receive it. One of the beneifts of a computer (TiVo) vs. a less intelligent TV.
> 
> 
> Your QAM might not be obsolete, though. Because Comcast will only benefit from SDV on less frequently used channels they may opt to carry all of the locals the same way they are now and use SDV only for less watched channels like Persian language Home Shopping and South American Golf for Portugese Speakers. (My examples, not theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> The fact of it is that if any channel is watched by at least one person on a node it takes up space. Therefore, if it's popular it will take up space on the cable anyway and they might has well just dedicate it 100% of the time and take away the overhead of requesting it, allocating a channel and starting up the video. SDV only makes sense for less used channels and especially for special event broadcasts that wouldn't use space until they happen.



Agreed. It makes sense for them to dedicate channels for locals (well, maybe except KONG-HD). The people who'll likely feel the most pain with SDV are cablecard users (at least those without the announced Tivo USB black-box thingy) -- as their subscription-tier and premium channels will probably end up switched.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12372118
> 
> 
> The people who'll likely feel the most pain with SDV are cablecard users (at least those without the announced Tivo USB black-box thingy) -- as their subscription-tier and premium channels will probably end up switched.



I would expect Comcast would be *least* likely to SDV "extra cost" channels like HD and premium subscription (HBO, Showtime, et. al.) since CableCard users - be they Tivo or TV - are paying an extra fee to Comcast to get them, even if they are not renting a cable box.


I would expect the first channels to be SDV'd would be things like KIRO's "Sea-Tac Cam". Also, if a CableCard can pick them up, all the music channels would also be logical first candidates to be SDV'd.


----------



## tluxon

What's the deal with the listings on MOJO? I was looking forward to seeing the HD basketball that's listed on MOJO for most of the day but it's not what's playing?


Why can't they get the listings right so we get what we're scheduling to be recorded????


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12373502
> 
> 
> I would expect Comcast would be *least* likely to SDV "extra cost" channels like HD and premium subscription (HBO, Showtime, et. al.) since CableCard users - be they Tivo or TV - are paying an extra fee to Comcast to get them, even if they are not renting a cable box...



Ah, but they've already been doing something much like this - by cutting extra dedicated premium channels and moving their content to OnDemand (where it's not availble to cablecard users).


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12349590
> 
> 
> This is an ongoing problem with lots of new HD content on PBS (not just KCTS, or just Comcast). Same thing happened during every episode of Ken Burns' "The War" - a 2-3 second audio dropout every couple minutes. This despite assurances from KCTS that PBS national had identified & fixed the problem after the first night (after thousands of complaints nationwide). For some people, the problem manifests itself as the audio getting out of sync rather than dropping out - but I think it's probably the same underlying problem.
> 
> 
> However PBS national is doing their HD encoding, it's screwing up something in our delivery chain - either at the local PBS affiliate, at Comcast, or both.



True...I recorded that show (Crossroads Clapton Concert) 3 different times...all had major dropouts... that sucks bigtime


----------



## jgbaldwin

Does anyone know if the Cougs and Zags on ESPNU is available here on Comcast? I am having trouble finding the listing in the ridiculous Comcast search utility. If this game is not being shown locally, there is a serious disconnect between those who make decisions and those who have to suffer through the decisions. I really doubt some yahoo in Connecticut or Alabama cares about an 11pm ET game between WSU and Gonzaga. If we don't have ESPNU, Comcast needs to give us the game on an alternate channel like they have with other games in the past.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/12389791
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Cougs and Zags on ESPNU is available here on Comcast? I am having trouble finding the listing in the ridiculous Comcast search utility. If this game is not being shown locally, there is a serious disconnect between those who make decisions and those who have to suffer through the decisions. I really doubt some yahoo in Connecticut or Alabama cares about an 11pm ET game between WSU and Gonzaga. If we don't have ESPNU, Comcast needs to give us the game on an alternate channel like they have with other games in the past.



Sorry, it's not going to be available on Comcast. I plan on watching at my friendly neighborhood tavern (via satelite).


----------



## SDef

Comcast HD-DVR newbie here from Bellingham. I currently have Limited Basic Comcast service and want to upgrade to probably the Digital Classic package. I have a 42” HDTV so I’d want to get the HD-DVR they offer. Here are some questions I have:


- What HD-DVR model will I get from Comcast?

- What software is used to run the HD-DVR interface (MS, TiVo, etc.)?

- When I get their HD-DVR for $13.95/month do I need to also get their HDTV service for an additional $6.95? I would assume that I wouldn't have to since the HD-DVR should handle all HD.

- Any ‘gotchas’ I should be aware of when ordering from Comcast?

- Any other suggestions regarding upgrading to Digital Classic and/or their HD-DVR?


Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDef* /forum/post/12397995
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - What HD-DVR model will I get from Comcast?
> 
> - What software is used to run the HD-DVR interface (MS, TiVo, etc.)?
> 
> - When I get their HD-DVR for $13.95/month do I need to also get their HDTV service for an additional $6.95? I would assume that I wouldn't have to since the HD-DVR should handle all HD.
> 
> - Any gotchas' I should be aware of when ordering from Comcast?
> 
> - Any other suggestions regarding upgrading to Digital Classic and/or their HD-DVR?
> 
> ...



- Probably Motorola DCH3416.

- iGuide (possibly TiVo alternative some day).

- No additional $6.95 for HD service.

- ?.

- ?.


----------



## erocuroc

Regularly on the CBS football thread people are glowing about the picture from CBS football. While I acknowledge their is a sharper image from the standard 50 yard line cam, whenever their is movement the pixelization and macroblocking is ridiculous, especially with reds, oranges, etc. As far as I can tell there isn't a sub station taking away bandwidth. I'm basically wondering if anyone out here with more knowledge about this can tell me why this is the case. Or if your experience with CBS is different. I have seen this on several HDTV's at friends houses and at Magnolia Hi-Fi on their top of the line sets.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/12399014
> 
> 
> ... As far as I can tell there isn't a sub station taking away bandwidth...



If you're watching CBS on KIRO - whether Comcast, OTA, whatever - then there *is* a subchannel sucking bandwidth away from their primary HD programming.


----------



## Tdawgman

For those of you that have seen channel updates, when did the guide change to reflect the new channels? Did you have to reset your box, or did they just show up?


----------



## wareagle

The guide will change to reflect the new channels when they appear (Thursday), and you don't have to do anything.


----------



## Al Shing

There is a message that says that all the HD channels currently on Digital Classic will move to Digital Starter on 12/6. The new channels will also be on that tier.


What exactly does that mean? Will they become unencrypted so they can be watched via clear QAM?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/12402344
> 
> 
> There is a message that says that all the HD channels currently on Digital Classic will move to Digital Starter on 12/6. The new channels will also be on that tier.
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Will they become unencrypted so they can be watched via clear QAM?



I don't know, but this is what it really says --


On 12/06/07 the following HD Channels move from Digital Classic to Digital Starter: ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Universal HD, MHD, TNT HD, HD Theater, MOJO, Versus/Golf Channel HD, A&E HD, History HD, & USA HD.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/12402344
> 
> 
> There is a message that says that all the HD channels currently on Digital Classic will move to Digital Starter on 12/6. The new channels will also be on that tier.
> 
> *What exactly does that mean? Will they become unencrypted so they can be watched via clear QAM?*



Ha ha ha! When was the last time Comcast gave anything away for free? Except of course during the "introductory period" of discounted programming for new customers, AKA the "drug-pusher" marketing plan.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12403802
> 
> 
> I don't know, but this is what it really says --
> 
> 
> On 12/06/07 the following HD Channels move from Digital Classic to Digital Starter: ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Universal HD, MHD, TNT HD, HD Theater, MOJO, Versus/Golf Channel HD, A&E HD, History HD, & USA HD.



There is no mention of NGC-HD. Does this mean it will be in Digital Classic or some other tier we have to pay extra for like NFL-HD?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/12404927
> 
> 
> ... AKA the "drug-pusher" marketing plan.



LOL!







That reminds me, one of these days I gotta stop paying for all those HD premiums they used to give me for free...


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12405489
> 
> 
> There is no mention of NGC-HD. Does this mean it will be in Digital Classic or some other tier we have to pay extra for like NFL-HD?



THe idea is to keep the buy-through for HD versions of SD channels the same. Therefore, since NGC-SD lives on Digital Classic Ch 273, the HD version will share the buy-through requirement of Digital Classic.


I have no idea if the QAM feed will be encrypted or not for the channels re-tiered to Digital Starter, but I guess we'll all see tomorrow.


----------



## gdeep

Hopefully all new hd channels will show up for me as I have digital classic.


----------



## chrhon

Lately my QAM tv in the bedroom has had tons of trouble.. channels dropping out (I can't get most of channel 9 and subchannels at all anymore.. in fact there are only a couple channels, fox and one other, that I can get without any dropouts. Analog signal is worse too). This on on a sony xbr2. Unfortunately the projector downstairs that uses a cable box as it does not have a tuner gets the channels fine. I've never had perfect QAM tuning but its gotten much much worse lately.


So... will comcast help me - or are they going to just say "cable box works fine - just get cable boxes for all your TVs"? Anyone have any luck with this? What is weird is comcast tore up all the streets around me (though not right in front of my house) all summer long so I was expecting to have better reception.


----------



## wareagle

You might try temporarily connecting the box to the bedroom TV, just to check the signal there. If you don't get a good picture there and/or the diagnostics indicate a weak signal, then you should check the wiring that is unique to the bedroom.


----------



## ABHD

Anybody have any idea if we will get the new channels at midnight tonight or do they turn them on sometime in the day tomorrow? I'll be getting home pretty late tonight so I might still be up when they add them if they do it around midnight or so.


----------



## wareagle

New channels seem to have been up when I've first checked in the morning, so there's a chance you may see them first.


----------



## erocuroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12399335
> 
> 
> If you're watching CBS on KIRO - whether Comcast, OTA, whatever - then there *is* a subchannel sucking bandwidth away from their primary HD programming.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Mike777

I was just looking at the new Comcast lineup and it appears they are taking away a bunch of movie channels from my Digital Classic tier. I hate these monopolistic jerks. You tell me when was the last time Comcast ever went down in price and gave you more channels?


What a terrible blood sucking company.


----------



## SeattleCubsFans

I'm confused. Is there a difference between Digital Classic and Digital Starter? I've been on Digital Classic for the last 3 years (I don't think there was a Digital Starter when I signed up). When I go to there site now I'm only seeing a digital starter package and then the digital preferred packages (no digital classic). The Digital Starter is listed as: Promotional Rate is $33.00/month for 3 month(s), ongoing price is $53.25/month. I currently pay 52.25 for Basic Cable + 14.99 for Digital CLassic...which is 67.24...does this mean digital starter is $14 cheaper a month?


----------



## Al Shing

As far as I can tell, Digital Starter is for those people who need a digital box because one of their analog channels got moved to digital. It doesn't include any of the channels over 119, except for the HD channels that are being added tomorrow, and Movieplex.


There is still a Digital Classic, because it is available on the package selector in the Channel Lineup page. It has channels in the 120-273 range, excluding channels in the higher tiers.


----------



## SeattleCubsFans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/12412400
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Digital Starter is for those people who need a digital box because one of their analog channels got moved to digital. It doesn't include any of the channels over 119, except for the HD channels that are being added tomorrow, and Movieplex.
> 
> 
> There is still a Digital Classic, because it is available on the package selector in the Channel Lineup page. It has channels in the 120-273 range, excluding channels in the higher tiers.



The only channels I really watch are the HD Locals (104-113) + ESPN HD, ESPN 2 HD, MOJO/FSN HD and TNT HD...so with the channels moving, digital starter would get me all those for $14 less a month then digital classic, correct? Unless I'm missing something...


Thanks.


----------



## taywu

I was looking forward to catch the Sonics game tonight (I'm still a fan, what can I say?







) but when I try to play the recording back, all I hear is audio, the video is blank. This is the second consecutive game that's happened. Anyone having the same problem?


I called Comcast and the CSR told me, get this, "use your VCR" to record the games because Mojo has the rights to black out the games.


Is this true!!!!?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taywu* /forum/post/12412760
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to catch the Sonics game tonight (I'm still a fan, what can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but when I try to play the recording back, all I hear is audio, the video is blank. This is the second consecutive game that's happened. Anyone having the same problem?
> 
> 
> I called Comcast and the CSR told me, get this, "use your VCR" to record the games because Mojo has the rights to black out the games.
> 
> 
> Is this true!!!!?



Don't know...I watched the game did not record it ...It came through fine, why would the recording be blecked out?...also 1:30 am Pac Time...no new channels


----------



## Nausicaa

I'm in an even more confusing predicament, since I am on "Digital Gold" because I have been with Comcast since they took over AT&T here in Seattle and was with AT&T since they went live in my area back in the 1980s.


I get all of the analog channels, plus most of the digitals between 100-276, and then a good chunk of the 500's and the music channels. What I do not get are the "Foreign Language" channels added a few years back nor the premium subscription services (HBO, SHO, STARZ).


So I am guessing since I get every one of the SD feeds, I am going to get the HD feeds when they turn on. ESPNHD is still on 174 and neither Tivo nor my Comcast box see any of the new HD channels, so I guess they have not yet been activated.


----------



## Weil

They are on at 6am in South King County. sam


----------



## Al Shing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12413349
> 
> 
> I'm in an even more confusing predicament, since I am on "Digital Gold" because I have been with Comcast since they took over AT&T here in Seattle and was with AT&T since they went live in my area back in the 1980s.



In the past, if you had an old package, you wouldn't get access to anything new until you called in and converted. Sometimes they do this automatically - I had Digital Platinum, and now my bill says Digital Premier.


----------



## BIslander

At 6:30am, two of the new channels had upconverted SD programs and two had stretched SD programs. Lovely.


----------



## Reference

That's not Comcast's fault; that's the provider's fault.


I noticed that the History HD channel was showing something different than the standard History SD channel. Are we not receiving the West Coast feed for this?


Also, TiVo isn't aware of these channels yet. They didn't send an alert message like they normally do. However, they are in the channel list but without channel tag or any guide information. You have to add them manually.


----------



## keithaxis

These channels do not have the same programming as their Standard Def names. USA shows nothing like the normal USA, either does A&E or History. If they showed the same programming as the standard def channel then they would have NO HD to show or very little.


----------



## homerjr

Well, the new channels were on my system in West Seattle this morning.


So let's see....next time we get more HD channels (and for heaven's sake one of them better be FoodNetwork HD) will be.....hmm.....I'm gonna say November 2008.


Even though they'll say, "First Quarter of 2008!"


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12414603
> 
> 
> Well, the new channels were on my system in West Seattle this morning.
> 
> 
> So let's see....next time we get more HD channels (and for heaven's sake one of them better be FoodNetwork HD) will be.....hmm.....I'm gonna say November 2008.
> 
> 
> Even though they'll say, "First Quarter of 2008!"



Haven't you guys figured it out yet.


Comcast will say they will add 50 new channels in hd next year. They will all be on demand.


I don't consider any of the on demand stuff hd channels. For one it is not as good as quality as the channels. The on demand stuff is compressed and not true hd. It is hd lite.


I have two tivos and I can't use on demand. Thank god I have two hd dvd players. That keeps me busy. The only channels I watch on comcast are the locals and espn and espn2 anyway.


Comcast is a fat pig.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/12414851
> 
> 
> Haven't you guys figured it out yet.
> 
> 
> Comcast will say they will add 50 new channels in hd next year. They will all be on demand.
> 
> 
> I don't consider any of the on demand stuff hd channels. For one it is not as good as quality as the channels...



I don't consider those to be HD channels either.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12414422
> 
> 
> That's not Comcast's fault; that's the provider's fault.



Comcast's "fault" is adding new HD channels that have very little HD, which appears to be the case with these four.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/12415853
> 
> 
> Comcast's "fault" is adding new HD channels that have very little HD, which appears to be the case with these four.



Sheesh. New HD channels get added and people go right back to complaining. Sure, the addition of these channels might not have cured cancer or brought John Coltrane back to life but at least it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## ABHD

When selecting the HD menu, USA-HD doesn't show up for me, just like ESPN2 still doesn't after all this time. I realize USA isn't showing any HD right now but either are a lot of other channels that show up in the HD menu. Are they ever going to fix this?


----------



## Blatto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12415890
> 
> 
> Sheesh. New HD channels get added and people go right back to complaining. Sure, the addition of these channels might not have cured cancer or brought John Coltrane back to life but at least it's a step in the right direction.



I'd pay extra if they could bring Trane back...


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blatto* /forum/post/12416089
> 
> 
> I'd pay extra if they could bring Trane back...



I'd be willing to endure an hour of back-to-back Comcast Housemates commercials for that.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12415890
> 
> 
> Sheesh. New HD channels get added and people go right back to complaining. Sure, the addition of these channels might not have cured cancer or brought John Coltrane back to life but at least it's a step in the right direction.



Yes, I am very happy to finally have some new HD additions. These channels are fairly new and I'm sure more HD content will eventually come. I just wish A&E and History would stop stretching their non-HD content.


Thanks to Comcast for finally upgrading us. Keep em coming.


----------



## DrCrawn

Happy to hear the channels are up.


----------



## newlinux

I'm looking forward to seeing this channels too. So are they west coast feeds, or east coast feeds like TNT-HD is? also, anyone know if these channels now have HD on-demand content?


----------



## BACONlover

i'm glad to have these 4 new HD channels. hopefully comcast doesn't get too complacent and take too long to add more though (i won't hold my breath). HD really spoils you. after watching HD for the past couple of years, i barely watch SD anymore. ofcourse it doesn't help that SD looks worse on the flat panels than they did on my old sony CRT.


----------



## anilr

Looks like they are east coast feeds - don't know if west coast feed even exists for th hd version of the channels


----------



## thewarm

I use a CC on a Sony HD-PVR. The listings have not updated yet(TVGOS).

Would someone please post the new HD channel info?

TIA


----------



## wareagle

670 A&E HD Eastern simulcast of 52 A&E SD

671 Hist HD Eastern simulcast of 37 Hist SD

672 USA HD Eastern simulcast of 58 USA SD

673 NGC HD is on the same time schedule as 273 NGC SD


----------



## ABHD

Here they are from an earlier post:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12363659
> 
> 
> Comcast notice just received relative to the new HD channels on 12/6:
> 
> 
> 670 - A&E
> 
> 671 - History
> 
> 672 - USA
> 
> 673 - National Geographic


----------



## Master843

I see all 4 new ones listed but for some reason NGCHD says I'm not authorized to view it even though the other ones work fine. Any ideas?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12415890
> 
> 
> Sheesh. New HD channels get added and people go right back to complaining. Sure, the addition of these channels might not have cured cancer or brought John Coltrane back to life but at least it's a step in the right direction.



Sorry, Reference. I also welcome any new HD content. But, that was a reality check first thing this morning. There isn't going to be much HD on these new channels. USA-HD was airing Law & Order in stretched SD. That show's been produced in HD for quite awhile.


If bandwidth prevents Comcast from adding more HD, I would prefer they not waste it.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blatto* /forum/post/12416089
> 
> 
> I'd pay extra if they could bring Trane back...



Don't worry you will pay extra, but not get Trane back.


----------



## Reference

Hey, I'm with you guys. I would much prefer that we get new channels that are dedicated to HD rather than just HD simulcasts that also has some limited HD content. And, as ABHD points out, there is certainly more HD content to come.


In fact, I think that's the crux of the issue, too. All of this is inevitable. It's not an 'if'; it's just a matter of 'when'. Personally, I'd rather see more uncompressed HD broadcasts over new HD channels. Make all HD broadcasts look as good as NFL Network's broadcast of the Cowboys/Packers game (acknowledging the differences in resolution, of course) and I'll be a happy guy.


A bunch of HD content all compressed to hell and looking shoddy isn't, in my opinion, much better than a bunch of SD content.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Master843* /forum/post/12418318
> 
> 
> I see all 4 new ones listed but for some reason NGCHD says I'm not authorized to view it even though the other ones work fine. Any ideas?



NGC-HD may require Digital Classic, since NGC-SD does.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12414422
> 
> 
> Also, TiVo isn't aware of these channels yet. They didn't send an alert message like they normally do. However, they are in the channel list but without channel tag or any guide information. You have to add them manually.



I went to Tivo.com and filled on the form, asking Tivo to add the channel/schedule information. I got 2 e-mails today, stating it will take 5 to 7 days to update their info. I expect others filled out the same form. Hopefully, Tivo will update their system soon.


----------



## FOTO4444

Now that there are new HD channels, how do they play on QAM settings?


----------



## yank2451




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12417893
> 
> 
> 670 A&E HD Eastern simulcast of 52 A&E SD
> 
> 671 Hist HD Eastern simulcast of 37 Hist SD
> 
> 672 USA HD Eastern simulcast of 58 USA SD
> 
> 673 NGC HD is on the same time schedule as 273 NGC SD



Does anyone know if there are West Coast feeds of TNTHD, USAHD, A&EHD, HistoryHD? I would be surprised in Comcast in adding East coast simulcasts if West coast simulcasts exist. At least NGCHD is on the same time schedule.


----------



## Weil

Check channel 150!

sam


----------



## Nausicaa

Tivo is showing a blank screen for 150 (what is it?) and 673, though I still get NGC-SD on 273.


I am also now getting a blank screen on 660 (UHD) and 661 (MTV-HD), though MTV and MTV2 still work.


All the networks, plus TNTHD, Discovery Theater, and MOJO work. So do 670, 671, and 672.


----------



## Reference

150 seems to be CSPAN 3: History which I can only assume is endless near static images of people speaking in a low monotone... but from the PAST.


----------



## burger23

I live in the Magnolia area of Seattle- and I do not show the new channels (670-673) on my TiVo guide- nor can I load them by manually entering the channel. The Guide display is set to SHOW ALL. I reset the channels on the TiVo in hopes that this would force Comcast to load the new channels into the Guide.


Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## plateauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/12425861
> 
> 
> I live in the Magnolia area of Seattle- and I do not show the new channels (670-673) on my TiVo guide- nor can I load them by manually entering the channel. The Guide display is set to SHOW ALL. I reset the channels on the TiVo in hopes that this would force Comcast to load the new channels into the Guide.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?



As of last evening, the Tivo guide did not display the show information for the new channels, but they were there and worked fine. I was able to go to the Tivo settings and add the channels so they are not skipped when I channel surf. My wife and I are Law and Order Criminal Intent fans so that looked so much better on USA-HD







It's getting harder and harder to watch SD channels, if they'd add in the News Channels, CNN, MSNBC, and CNBC, I'd never watch SD channels at all.


----------



## ABHD

BTW, I noticed that USA-HD now shows up in the HD menu listing as of today. It wasn't showing up for me yesterday. To this day, ESPN2-HD still doesn't show up when I select the HD channel menu.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12427908
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> To this day, ESPN2-HD still doesn't show up when I select the HD channel menu.



It could have something to do with the fact that both 32 and 174 are named ESPN2. It seems to do no good to point these things out to them.


----------



## FHSASBVP

Have the new channels been rolled out in all of western washington? Also, I have basic low end cable (not sure exactly what it is called) and my xbr2 picks up a few hd channels. Will I be able to access these? I know I don't get mojo or whatever FSNW HD is called. My HD channels show up as 4.1, 5.1, etc.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FHSASBVP* /forum/post/12429482
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have basic low end cable (not sure exactly what it is called) and my xbr2 picks up a few hd channels. Will I be able to access these?
> 
> ...



I'm sure they're encrypted, so the answer would be no.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/12425861
> 
> 
> I live in the Magnolia area of Seattle- and I do not show the new channels (670-673) on my TiVo guide- nor can I load them by manually entering the channel. The Guide display is set to SHOW ALL. I reset the channels on the TiVo in hopes that this would force Comcast to load the new channels into the Guide.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?



You have to go further into the menu. Go to Messages&Settings>Settings>channels>channel list and scroll down to 670 through 673. Highlight each channel and press select (to add channel) or thumbs up to make the channel your favorite.


In Bellevue, I was able to get Tivo to add the channel names, by sending Tivo a request. I still don't have the schedule information for the new HD channels, and will complete the Tivo form now to request such.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/12427727
> 
> 
> My wife and I are Law and Order Criminal Intent fans so that looked so much better on USA-HD




I agree. It was a big improment to watch LOCI in HD for the first time since they moved the new episodes to USA.


Hopefully, we get Sci-Fi HD before the new season of Battlestar Galactica, so I can watch such for the first time ever in HD.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12430101
> 
> 
> You have to go further into the menu. Go to Messages&Settings>Settings>channels>channel list and scroll down to 670 through 673. Highlight each channel and press select (to add channel) or thumbs up to make the channel your favorite.
> 
> 
> In Bellevue, I was able to get Tivo to add the channel names, by sending Tivo a request. I still don't have the schedule information for the new HD channels, and will complete the Tivo form now to request such.



When NFL-HD channel was added my TiVo saw that right away. Wonder why now TiVo's aren't seeing the 4 new HD's channels? I've forced a connection a couple of times today and still no channels added (I know I can add them manually, but I'd rather that the TiVo did it for me.)


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12430220
> 
> 
> When NFL-HD channel was added my TiVo saw that right away. Wonder why now TiVo's aren't seeing the 4 new HD's channels? I've forced a connection a couple of times today and still no channels added (I know I can add them manually, but I'd rather that the TiVo did it for me.)



I agree this is unusual for Tivo. This is the first channel addition in 3 yrs of owning a Tivo that the channel names and schedules were not added before the channels were added.


----------



## TayX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12430116
> 
> 
> I agree. It was a big improment to watch LOCI in HD for the first time since they moved the new episodes to USA.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we get Sci-Fi HD before the new season of Battlestar Galactica, so I can watch such for the first time ever in HD.



Note that Universal HD often shows Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, etc. in HD. They are not new episodes but they are available.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12430657
> 
> 
> I agree this is unusual for Tivo. This is the first channel addition in 3 yrs of owning a Tivo that the channel names and schedules were not added before the channels were added.



The six new channels are there if you manually tune them (138, 150, 670, 671, 672, 673), but they don't appear to have been added to the Tribune provided lineup yet, so all it says is "To Be Announced"


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/12427727
> 
> 
> As of last evening, the Tivo guide did not display the show information for the new channels, but they were there and worked fine. I was able to go to the Tivo settings and add the channels so they are not skipped when I channel surf. My wife and I are Law and Order Criminal Intent fans so that looked so much better on USA-HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to watch SD channels, if they'd add in the News Channels, CNN, MSNBC, and CNBC, I'd never watch SD channels at all.



Thanks so much- I tried that this morning before I posted- now the channels are there







- and, as you said, the guide is not updated. Perhaps that will happen tonight when the TiVo checks in with thye mothership!


Thanks


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12421423
> 
> 
> Tivo is showing a blank screen for 150 (what is it?) and 673, though I still get NGC-SD on 273.
> 
> 
> I am also now getting a blank screen on 660 (UHD) and 661 (MTV-HD), though MTV and MTV2 still work.
> 
> 
> All the networks, plus TNTHD, Discovery Theater, and MOJO work. So do 670, 671, and 672.



Just an update.


660, 661 and 673 are now visible. All four new channels now have the channel name, but still no info. 150 says CSPAN-3 but still no pic. Mind you, no great loss if I do not get it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12431168
> 
> 
> The six new channels are there if you manually tune them (138, 150, 670, 671, 672, 673), but they don't appear to have been added to the Tribune provided lineup yet, so all it says is "To Be Announced"



What's 138? I don't see anything there (listing or tuning).


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12432392
> 
> 
> What's 138? I don't see anything there (listing or tuning).



My mistake--130: Fox Business Channel.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12431168
> 
> 
> The six new channels are there if you manually tune them (138, 150, 670, 671, 672, 673), but they don't appear to have been added to the Tribune provided lineup yet, so all it says is "To Be Announced"



So, who is holding up the schedule? Tivo? Comcast? Tribune? Other?


----------



## efranzen

Help!


Yesterday I could tune to 670-673 with my TivoHD. I did not have program listings as others have noted. However, today I can not tune in ANY HD channels, and my other channels are all messed up.


104-113 Can not be tuned

173 Does not exist

174 Can not be tuned


271 JTV instead of Discovery Times

272 QVC instead of Discovery Science

273 ? instead of National Geographic

274 Something in all spanish instead of Military Channel


549 History Channel instead of HBO-HD

574 VH1 instead of SHO-HD


660-665 Can not be tuned


I just checked my channel list on the Tivo settings and it's also showing:


104

104-7

104-10

104-11


105

105-10


107


109

109-1

109-2

109-3

109-4

109-8

109-9

109-10

109-11

109-12

109-13

109-15


I do not have an antenna. Only the cable from Comcast.


Also, all channels that are tuning incorrectly above still list what is supposed to be the correct channel on my Tivo list. And 670-673 no longer appear on the list at all.


-- edit --


I want to add that I tried redoing my Tivo channel list after posting my initial message, and after entering the initial information and then Tivo bringing up a channel to confirm if it was correct, my Tivo has since apparently locked up. That initial channel is still displayed (Hallmark on 19) with a "Please Wait...." box in the middle of the screen. This has been up for 52 minutes now.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranzen* /forum/post/12435229
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> -- edit --
> 
> 
> I want to add that I tried redoing my Tivo channel list after posting my initial message, and after entering the initial information and then Tivo bringing up a channel to confirm if it was correct, my Tivo has since apparently locked up. That initial channel is still displayed (Hallmark on 19) with a "Please Wait...." box in the middle of the screen. This has been up for 52 minutes now.



I'm certainly no expert, but I've read a lot of posts on the tivo community forum about folks having problems with their TiVos after Comcast makes lineup changes. I'd would have repeated the Guided Setup, but since your box is locked up you probably should call TiVo support. Good luck.


TiVo-Manufactured DVR Technical Support

Phone number: 877-367-8486

Hours of operation:

Monday - Sunday

8:00 AM - 8:00 PM Pacific


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranzen* /forum/post/12435229
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I could tune to 670-673 with my TivoHD. I did not have program listings as others have noted. However, today I can not tune in ANY HD channels, and my other channels are all messed up.
> 
> 
> 104-113 Can not be tuned
> 
> 173 Does not exist
> 
> 174 Can not be tuned
> 
> 
> 271 JTV instead of Discovery Times
> 
> 272 QVC instead of Discovery Science
> 
> 273 ? instead of National Geographic
> 
> 274 Something in all spanish instead of Military Channel
> 
> 
> 549 History Channel instead of HBO-HD
> 
> 574 VH1 instead of SHO-HD
> 
> 
> 660-665 Can not be tuned
> 
> 
> I just checked my channel list on the Tivo settings and it's also showing:
> 
> 
> 104
> 
> 104-7
> 
> 104-10
> 
> 104-11
> 
> 
> 105
> 
> 105-10
> 
> 
> 107
> 
> 
> 109
> 
> 109-1
> 
> 109-2
> 
> 109-3
> 
> 109-4
> 
> 109-8
> 
> 109-9
> 
> 109-10
> 
> 109-11
> 
> 109-12
> 
> 109-13
> 
> 109-15
> 
> 
> I do not have an antenna. Only the cable from Comcast.
> 
> 
> Also, all channels that are tuning incorrectly above still list what is supposed to be the correct channel on my Tivo list. And 670-673 no longer appear on the list at all.
> 
> 
> -- edit --
> 
> 
> I want to add that I tried redoing my Tivo channel list after posting my initial message, and after entering the initial information and then Tivo bringing up a channel to confirm if it was correct, my Tivo has since apparently locked up. That initial channel is still displayed (Hallmark on 19) with a "Please Wait...." box in the middle of the screen. This has been up for 52 minutes now.



My Tivo runs fine, despite the schedule change. If I were you, I would start by re-running guided setup.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12434947
> 
> 
> So, who is holding up the schedule? Tivo? Comcast? Tribune? Other?



I don't know who is responsible for alerting Tribune. Usually after lineup change requests have been submitted to TiVo, they forward it to Tribune and it usually takes at least three days for the change to propagate downstream. If someone notified TiVo about the change Thursday, then I would expect the lineup changes would be present on the TiVo Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12436231
> 
> 
> I don't know who is responsible for alerting Tribune. Usually after lineup change requests have been submitted to TiVo, they forward it to Tribune and it usually takes at least three days for the change to propagate downstream. If someone notified TiVo about the change Thursday, then I would expect the lineup changes would be present on the TiVo Wednesday at the earliest.




I notified Tivo on Thursday.


----------



## newlinux

It is probably Tribune. I use schedulesdirect.org for my mythtv program guide info and they don't have it yet, and they get their data from TMS as well. They told me TMS has been notified of the changes.


----------



## Reference

Going back to our commenting on the excellent, nearly unbelievable picture quality of the NFL Network's broadcast of the Cowboys/Packers game, I've noticed that, since the new HD networks were added, the picture quality of most other HD stations has deteriorated. I watched the NFL Network's last Thursday night game and saw pixelation; I was expecting the same quality I had seen the week before. Watching the Green Bay/Oakland game on CBS right now and you can clearly see compression noise and a serious lack of detail. FOX's NFL show also looked somewhat grainy and washed out.


Of course, I realize that there are many factors which can effect the quality of an HD broadcast beyond Comcast's bandwidth issues but if it _is_ somehow related to the addition of new HD channels, this does not bode well for Comcast's HD offerings overall.


Not complaining, mind you; just observing.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12441533
> 
> 
> Going back to our commenting on the excellent, nearly unbelievable picture quality of the NFL Network's broadcast of the Cowboys/Packers game, I've noticed that, since the new HD networks were added, the picture quality of most other HD stations has deteriorated. I watched the NFL Network's last Thursday night game and saw pixelation; I was expecting the same quality I had seen the week before. Watching the Green Bay/Oakland game on CBS right now and you can clearly see compression noise and a serious lack of detail. FOX's NFL show also looked somewhat grainy and washed out.
> 
> 
> Of course, I realize that there are many factors which can effect the quality of an HD broadcast beyond Comcast's bandwidth issues but if it _is_ somehow related to the addition of new HD channels, this does not bode well for Comcast's HD offerings overall.
> 
> 
> Not complaining, mind you; just observing.



I have observed the same thing... not in any scientific way. Just hoping it was a coincidence...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12441533
> 
> 
> Going back to our commenting on the excellent, nearly unbelievable picture quality of the NFL Network's broadcast of the Cowboys/Packers game, I've noticed that, since the new HD networks were added, the picture quality of most other HD stations has deteriorated. I watched the NFL Network's last Thursday night game and saw pixelation; I was expecting the same quality I had seen the week before. Watching the Green Bay/Oakland game on CBS right now and you can clearly see compression noise and a serious lack of detail. FOX's NFL show also looked somewhat grainy and washed out.
> 
> 
> Of course, I realize that there are many factors which can effect the quality of an HD broadcast beyond Comcast's bandwidth issues but if it _is_ somehow related to the addition of new HD channels, this does not bode well for Comcast's HD offerings overall.
> 
> 
> Not complaining, mind you; just observing.



AFAIK, Comcast still passes thru exactly what they are fed from our local network affiliates. HD Football on CBS has always suffered compression artifacts, because our local affiliate KIRO insists on using precious bandwidth for their Queene Anne tower cam sub-channel. Nothing Comcast can do about that...


----------



## homerjr

Anyone notice that the Comcast Guide is not listing the New England/Pittsburgh game?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12442430
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the Comcast Guide is not listing the New England/Pittsburgh game?



It would conflict with the Seahawks' home game, which is an NFL (not Comcast) no-no.


----------



## tluxon

664 MOJO lists a couple of College Basketball game in HD from 2:30-4:30 and 4:30-6:30. I'm going to be away from the house and would like to record these, but I've done the same thing in the past only to find something else recorded.


Any chance these game will actually be aired as listed?


----------



## bchristenson

I'm using HDHomerun and the new channels do not seem to be showing up after a few scans. Could someone pleae post the QAM channels? I may be missing something. Thanks


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bchristenson* /forum/post/12443608
> 
> 
> I'm using HDHomerun and the new channels do not seem to be showing up after a few scans. Could someone pleae post the QAM channels? I may be missing something. Thanks



The new HD channels are probably encrypted.


----------



## bchristenson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12443719
> 
> 
> The new HD channels are probably encrypted.



Ah. Thanks. I missed that. I thought they were in the clear.


----------



## Tdawgman

Has anyone figured out for sure if we are getting an east coast feed for A&EHD? The two A&E channels do appear to be showing different programs at the same time, so I'm assuming that's the reason. I just want to make sure that the guide is correct so that I can record a couple shows.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12445177
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out for sure if we are getting an east coast feed for A&EHD? The two A&E channels do appear to be showing different programs at the same time, so I'm assuming that's the reason. I just want to make sure that the guide is correct so that I can record a couple shows.



SOmeone wrote a page or two back that it was the East Coast Feed. I assume this is correct because the HD channel is 3 hours ahead of the SD channel.


----------



## Nausicaa

TNT-HD and History Channel HD are East Coast, so it would not surprise me if A&E-HD is, as well.


----------



## homerjr

I was reading TVPredictions.com and came across this:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd120907.htm 


I wonder if that's going to happen here as well or if the channels that came on December 6th were all for the year.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Doubtful. I wouldn't expect any more new HD channels this year. We'll be lucky to get the same one's everyone else has by this time next year...


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12443719
> 
> 
> The new HD channels are probably encrypted.



One South County person receives the new ones in the clear except for National Geo on a QAM set. I forgot to ask about ESPN HD. Of course, this could be a mistake. I really want to know what is going on. sam


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/12450536
> 
> 
> One South County person receives the new ones in the clear except for National Geo on a QAM set. I forgot to ask about ESPN HD. Of course, this could be a mistake. I really want to know what is going on. sam



a while back I used to get ESPNHD via QAM. Not in any recent scans (haven't scanned in months) and I didn't even bother checking for the new stations. If someone confirms they can get them via QAM, then maybe I'll give it a shot. I would love to get USA-HD via QAM.


----------



## arbeck77

Something weird happened to me after the upgrade. The first day I had all the new channels except NG-HD. On the second day, that channel was working but TNT-HD (which I always had) said I was unathorized and MHD (which I never had before) showed up.


----------



## drlovety

CableCard issue:


Background info: Had Comcast extended basic cable with my HDTV and received all my network channels in HD. Then decided to get TIVO HD and was informed that I need the CableCards to get the HD programming. Got a CableCard and it was working well and everything, biggest difference was my network HD channels are now 104, 105 etc. I was also now paying a dollar more for their Digital Starter Package. Last week my buddy informed me that Comcast added new HD channels and that all HD channels (USA HD, ESPN HD) were now part of the Digital Starter Package. I didn’t see them so I called Comcast and they send the signal to my card and now have them.


Issue: I now have the channels except two. I’m suppose to have TNTHD and NGHD which only shows a black screen when I tune to them. All the other HD channels work around them but those two channels. I’ve called Comcast numerous times and they’ve repaired and initialized my card many times. I’ve also returned and received a new M-card. They say now they are going to send a tech out to help me. What the heck is the tech going to do? Are there any ideas why this isn’t working? I think it’s Comcasts end not my end. I have all the channels around them but the TNT and NGHD. Any ideas? What’s the tech going to do besides restart my TIVO and reinstall the cards. Any ideas? The only thing I can think of is that they forgot to add TNTHD and NGHD into the “Digital Starter Package” so when they send the signal for Digital Starter it’s not including TNTHD.


Thanks!

oh yea, looks like TIVO is slowly sending out info for the new channels. I now show the name of the channels but still no show data.


----------



## jeff28

You will not get National Geographic HD on 673 because you don't subscribe to the package (Digital Classic) that includes National Geographic SD on 273. As for TNT HD, that has been Digital Classic in the past, but I believe it should be authorized now for Digital Starter so maybe someone else with your package should verify that one.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12453329
> 
> 
> You will not get National Geographic HD on 673 because you don't subscribe to the package (Digital Classic) that includes National Geographic SD on 273. As for TNT HD, that has been Digital Classic in the past, but I believe it should be authorized now for Digital Starter so maybe someone else with your package should verify that one.



I thought all the HD channels on digital classic were moving to Digital starter.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlovety* /forum/post/12453290
> 
> 
> CableCard issue:
> 
> 
> Background info: Had Comcast extended basic cable with my HDTV and received all my network channels in HD. Then decided to get TIVO HD and was informed that I need the CableCards to get the HD programming. Got a CableCard and it was working well and everything, biggest difference was my network HD channels are now 104, 105 etc. I was also now paying a dollar more for their Digital Starter Package. Last week my buddy informed me that Comcast added new HD channels and that all HD channels (USA HD, ESPN HD) were now part of the Digital Starter Package. I didn't see them so I called Comcast and they send the signal to my card and now have them.
> 
> 
> Issue: I now have the channels except two. I'm suppose to have TNTHD and NGHD which only shows a black screen when I tune to them. All the other HD channels work around them but those two channels. I've called Comcast numerous times and they've repaired and initialized my card many times. I've also returned and received a new M-card. They say now they are going to send a tech out to help me. What the heck is the tech going to do? Are there any ideas why this isn't working? I think it's Comcasts end not my end. I have all the channels around them but the TNT and NGHD. Any ideas? What's the tech going to do besides restart my TIVO and reinstall the cards. Any ideas? The only thing I can think of is that they forgot to add TNTHD and NGHD into the Digital Starter Package so when they send the signal for Digital Starter it's not including TNTHD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> oh yea, looks like TIVO is slowly sending out info for the new channels. I now show the name of the channels but still no show data.



He will likey check the cable card screen and read some numbers back to a comcast tech. Yes, this is something you probably could do yourself, but Comcast likes to send out the $15 roll.


As for the channel data, I've had that since last week.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Any tivo S3 or HD users getting guide data for the new channels yet??


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/12456487
> 
> 
> Any tivo S3 or HD users getting guide data for the new channels yet??



Not yet.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12443719
> 
> 
> The new HD channels are probably encrypted.



As of last night, most of the channels were NOT encrypted and found them at 670-673 (and a few other spots) on my cable card. I did not have time to figure out what each channel was, though I thought one was History HD. I guess they could turn encryption on soon?


Since they are on cable card, I assume my other TV with QAM but no cable card should also be able to view them if I can locate them? Anyone figured out where on QAM they are?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12448630
> 
> 
> I was reading TVPredictions.com and came across this:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthd120907.htm
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's going to happen here as well or if the channels that came on December 6th were all for the year.



As much as I'd love to see this happen, this is basically what I've been reading all year about other Comcast markets that are smaller than Seattle. This says Salt Lake City will be getting the new Discovery Networks in HD, and I'm pretty sure Oregon gets those channels today. So I'm hoping this means we might getting these by March if the pattern is consistant.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12460849
> 
> 
> As of last night, most of the channels were NOT encrypted and found them at 670-673 (and a few other spots) on my cable card. I did not have time to figure out what each channel was, though I thought one was History HD. I guess they could turn encryption on soon?
> 
> 
> Since they are on cable card, I assume my other TV with QAM but no cable card should also be able to view them if I can locate them? Anyone figured out where on QAM they are?




What level of service do you subscribe to? I would think that the cable card would allow you to tune certain of the encrypted channels, depending on your plan, which would not be available with QAM only.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12460849
> 
> 
> As of last night, most of the channels were NOT encrypted and found them at 670-673 (and a few other spots) on my cable card. I did not have time to figure out what each channel was, though I thought one was History HD. I guess they could turn encryption on soon?
> 
> 
> Since they are on cable card, I assume my other TV with QAM but no cable card should also be able to view them if I can locate them? Anyone figured out where on QAM they are?



You're making an assumption that channels received via CableCard are also in-the-clear via QAM tuner. Remember, a cablecard is primarily a security device for decrypting secure content. The remapping of QAM frequencies to match the publicly displayed lineup is just one piece of it. Although I have not looked for any of the new channels via QAM, it's a good bet that they're all encrypted, or soon will be. If they weren't, people with only a Limited Cable could get HD versions of channels that require Expanded Basic as a minimum buy-through. That wouldn't be consistent with what they've been using digital encryption to do, generally.


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12453823
> 
> 
> I thought all the HD channels on digital classic were moving to Digital starter.



The HD versions of SD channels available on digital starter were moved to digital starter as well, for consistency. NGC was never part of digital starter therefore it is logical for NGCHD to launch on Digital Classic, with it's SD counterpart.


It was never said that all HD channels on Classic were moving to Starter. The channels moving were listed out and NGCHD wasn't mentioned.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Seems like Comcast is playing the QAM shuffle again...anyone else missing KIRO? North Seattle/Lake City area here.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/12462504
> 
> 
> Seems like Comcast is playing the QAM shuffle again...anyone else missing KIRO? North Seattle/Lake City area here.



Hasn't moved for me yet (South everett/mill creek area).


----------



## hummingbird_206

As of yesterday 660 (UHD) and 661 (MTVHD) disappeared for me. Was getting them, but now they are gone. Still get the other HD channels in this upper range 662-673. I have 2 M cards in a TiVo S3. Comcast in Seattle w/ Digital Classic and Digital Preferred packages.


Are these 2 channels (660 and 661) still working for other folks in Seattle?


Edit...still no TiVo guide data for new HD channels 670-673.


Thanks


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12461294
> 
> 
> What level of service do you subscribe to? I would think that the cable card would allow you to tune certain of the encrypted channels, depending on your plan, which would not be available with QAM only.



I've got the expanded basic cable...about 45.99$ per month...not a digital package ...looks like there are various other new HD channels (Mojo, AE, etc) in the 660-673 range...Unless I am confused (which is possible), each of those should map to a QAM channel in the format XXX-XX? , so I can at least check on my other TV to see if they are encrypted or not? Also have found espn and espn2 in HD ...where is discovery and NationalGeographic in HD? Those are what I want...


----------



## Acro98158

Hi hummingbird_206,


I have not use any card but HD box/DVR and it's still there.

ch660 -UHD, ch661-MHD


I was trying twice in the past but no success. So, I gave up.

Now I have another TV (Pioneer Elite Pro-150FD) and considering to install one.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12464260
> 
> 
> I've got the expanded basic cable...about 45.99$ per month...not a digital package ...looks like there are various other new HD channels (Mojo, AE, etc) in the 660-673 range...Unless I am confused (which is possible), each of those should map to a QAM channel in the format XXX-XX? , so I can at least check on my other TV to see if they are encrypted or not? Also have found espn and espn2 in HD ...where is discovery and NationalGeographic in HD? Those are what I want...



I can't see any of the non-local HD channels with QAM, but apparently your cablecard has been empowered to access them. Interesting to know that this is possible without a digital package. I doubt that you'll get NGC-HD (673). The only HD Discovery channel here is HD Theater, which is 663.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12463555
> 
> 
> As of yesterday 660 (UHD) and 661 (MTVHD) disappeared for me. Was getting them, but now they are gone. Still get the other HD channels in this upper range 662-673. I have 2 M cards in a TiVo S3. Comcast in Seattle w/ Digital Classic and Digital Preferred packages.
> 
> 
> Are these 2 channels (660 and 661) still working for other folks in Seattle?
> 
> 
> Edit...still no TiVo guide data for new HD channels 670-673.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I just checked and 660 and 661 are working fine for me, but I'm using the Comcast 3416 box. Yesterday however, MyQ 110 and USA-HD 672 were both out with a message saying "this channel will be back shortly" or something like that...

As of today USA-HD is working but still no 110, anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12464457
> 
> 
> I can't see any of the non-local HD channels with QAM, but apparently your cablecard has been empowered to access them. Interesting to know that this is possible without a digital package. I doubt that you'll get NGC-HD (673). The only HD Discovery channel here is HD Theater, which is 663.



Shouldn't ALL channels by on QAM somewhere? Granted they may be encrypted so you can't see them, but shouldnt they be there?


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12464689
> 
> 
> I just checked and 660 and 661 are working fine for me, but I'm using the Comcast 3416 box. Yesterday however, MyQ 110 and USA-HD 672 were both out with a message saying "this channel will be back shortly" or something like that...
> 
> As of today USA-HD is working but still no 110, anyone else having the same problem?



I'll trade you 110 for 660&661







Yeah, 110 works for me, but still no joy on 660 and 661. Guess I'll have to break down and call Comcast


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12464260
> 
> 
> I've got the expanded basic cable...about 45.99$ per month...not a digital package ...looks like there are various other new HD channels (Mojo, AE, etc) in the 660-673 range...Unless I am confused (which is possible), each of those should map to a QAM channel in the format XXX-XX? , so I can at least check on my other TV to see if they are encrypted or not? Also have found espn and espn2 in HD ...where is discovery and NationalGeographic in HD? Those are what I want...



No they don't map to unencrypted QAM stations. for HD in QAM you only get the locals. You have to have a cable card to get the HD versions of stations you subscribe to beyond the locals as these stations are encrypted. That's how it works at my house (I have a cable card set).


EDIT: I think they should be on QAM even if they are encrypted - but there'd be no way to know since I can't display encrypted stations.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12464985
> 
> 
> I'll trade you 110 for 660&661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, 110 works for me, but still no joy on 660 and 661. Guess I'll have to break down and call Comcast



Yeah I don't think I ever watch much on 110 anyways, but for some reason it still doesn't show up for me.... tried rebooting the box and still no go. I'm not sure how long it's been not working but I first noticed it yesterday, so thought maybe that channel was dumped or something, but looks like you are getting it, so not sure what the problem is.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/12465292
> 
> 
> No they don't map to unencrypted QAM stations. for HD in QAM you only get the locals. You have to have a cable card to get the HD versions of stations you subscribe to beyond the locals as these stations are encrypted. That's how it works at my house (I have a cable card set).
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think they should be on QAM even if they are encrypted - but there'd be no way to know since I can't display encrypted stations.



I think encrypted channels on my TV show a "full strength" signal meter, but no picture...


----------



## jarrodschockow

Has anybody's Tivo updated with the new channel info yet (670-673)? Mine still doesn't recognize them.


----------



## keithaxis

My Tivo S3 has had the Channels names listed now for the past 3 days but NO information on programming. It does show A&E, National Geo, USA, etc but none of the new four channels are listing programming as of yet...This is a first. I wonder if TV guide is not doing their work as I read they are being sold.


----------



## drew00001

I have had the channel names on my S3 since last week, but still no schedule information. This seems be common. Here is the Tivocommunity.com link for the same problem.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...=1#post5785230


----------



## drew00001

I just spoke with a Tivo CSR, who claimed they reported the lack of schedule info to Tribune back on 12/6 after I and several others complained to Tivo that there is no schedule information for the new channels. She said Tribune respondended and indicated that they have contacted Comcast, which has not added the channels to their schedule with Tribune, to get the process started. She said this usually takes 5 to 7 days to fix from the initial complaint. She verified that this process began on 12/6 when everyone innitially complained to Tivo. Accordingly, we should have schedule information today or tomorrow.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12464985
> 
> 
> I'll trade you 110 for 660&661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, 110 works for me, but still no joy on 660 and 661. Guess I'll have to break down and call Comcast



I was having these issues with 110, 670 & 672. I called COMCAST CS and he had me unscrew my from my wall and my box and then screw them back in. This apparently resets the signal sterngth. I thought he was crazy, but I did it anyway and now ALL my channels are coming. It's worht a shot.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/12481605
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I called COMCAST CS and he had me unscrew my [cable?] from my wall and my box and then screw them back in.
> 
> ...



The connections probably just needed tightening.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/12481605
> 
> 
> I was having these issues with 110, 670 & 672. I called COMCAST CS and he had me unscrew my from my wall and my box and then screw them back in. This apparently resets the signal sterngth. I thought he was crazy, but I did it anyway and now ALL my channels are coming. It's worht a shot.



I gave it a try, and it worked! Thanks for posting this, you saved me a call and who know how long on hold, plus no guarantee that the tech I'd get would know to try this. Thanks again!


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12482263
> 
> 
> The connections probably just needed tightening.



It's weird, all my cables were tight, And almost all of my channels were coming in great. Just the 3 that I mentioned. Oh well, it seems to have helped at least one person so far.


----------



## Nausicaa

Weird stuff over here, as well.


I've now lost all my HD channels and all my Digital channels (over 99) are showing shopping channels.


Time to repeat Guided Setup, me thinks...


Edit - That fixed it.


----------



## ABHD

The first 2 weeks Thursday night football looked stunning, tonight I can barely watch it because of bad framerate jitter. Anyone else having this issue?


I've seen this happen before when I first hooked up the cable box and guide info was downloading in the background, but all channels suffered from that and once everything was downloaded it was fine. Tonight other HD channels seem fine, just NFL-HD seems to be having this problem. This is unacceptable to me since I'm paying extra for it.


----------



## ABHD

Ok I was able to fix the bad framerate by shutting down the box and unplugging it and rebooting. Now it seems fine but now I have to wait for all guide data to load.


Also I still don't have channel 110, don't know what is up with that... it's been out for days. When I go to that channel it says "This channel will be available shortly" but then never switches on. hmmm


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12485674
> 
> 
> Ok I was able to fix the bad framerate by shutting down the box and unplugging it and rebooting. Now it seems fine but now I have to wait for all guide data to load.
> 
> 
> Also I still don't have channel 110, don't know what is up with that... it's been out for days. When I go to that channel it says "This channel will be available shortly" but then never switches on. hmmm



NFL-HD looked great tonight, just like last 2 weeks, for me. And I have channel 110. All channels have been fine for me, it was just 660 and 661 that I had trouble with, but after I unplugged from wall as gimmiefuel noted all was right with my HD World. I have an S3 TiVo with 2 M cards in Seattle with Comcast...though still no guide data for the 4 new HD channels


----------



## Acro98158

I just returned all the HD equipment this morning.


I now just have high-speed modem and a couple of black box (for one of the international channel) with limited cable service.


More likely, I will get Dish network.


Ever since Comcast changed program software, I had problems one after another.

For last few weeks, DVR did not record whatever I programmed. (only 2 seconds each and nothing!?)


More over, they are charging $200 for the HD and Modem service which I think, it"s way OVER!!!!


I will keep in touch and see how Comcast progress in the future.


----------



## keithaxis

Yeah, my bill is $210 each month for cable/internet from comcast and I cannot even watch the NFL game on thursdays any more for that fee, but I also have Directv so I get the NFL games in the cheapest package with them...If it were not for the Tivo S3 and the other two dvr's I would go with Directv only but that would be heck to get all the new DVRs for them...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12486744
> 
> 
> NFL-HD looked great tonight, just like last 2 weeks, for me. And I have channel 110. All channels have been fine for me, it was just 660 and 661 that I had trouble with, but after I unplugged from wall as gimmiefuel noted all was right with my HD World. I have an S3 TiVo with 2 M cards in Seattle with Comcast...though still no guide data for the 4 new HD channels



Yeah NFL-HD looked great once I rebooted my box too, don't know what was wrong with it. Since you are getting 110 then I assume it must be something wrong on my end or my area, I guess I will have to call Comcast and see if they know how to fix it.


----------



## drew00001

Good News! My Tivo now shows the schedule info for the new HD channls. It did so about 5 minutes after I forced an update at 2:30pm today. I hope everyone else goes home to find the same.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12493064
> 
> 
> Good News! My Tivo now shows the schedule info for the new HD channls. It did so about 5 minutes after I forced an update at 2:30pm today. I hope everyone else goes home to find the same.



Still no guide data for me on the new channels. I had forced a connection at 2:15 and didn't get the data. Saw this post and forced a connection again (at 3:30) and again no data. Channels are in the list (and have been for several days), but still show "To Be Announced" boo boo sad


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12493064
> 
> 
> Good News! My Tivo now shows the schedule info for the new HD channls. It did so about 5 minutes after I forced an update at 2:30pm today. I hope everyone else goes home to find the same.



Still showing no data other then the channels here in Bellevue.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12493064
> 
> 
> Good News! My Tivo now shows the schedule info for the new HD channls. It did so about 5 minutes after I forced an update at 2:30pm today. I hope everyone else goes home to find the same.



What zip code does your system use? I'm going to call TiVo and would like to be able to give them a zip that did get the update since mine didn't. Thanks!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12498146
> 
> 
> What zip code does your system use? I'm going to call TiVo and would like to be able to give them a zip that did get the update since mine didn't. Thanks!




Bellevue - 98005.


----------



## Reference

Still no update for those channels in 98103 either.


----------



## Nausicaa

Still nothing for 98004.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Called TiVo and they had me repeat guided setup. Didn't think this sounded right since I've never had to do that for new channels before, but what the heck I gave it a try. Still no program info. Called back and the next tech went thru all the channel info, etc and told me that when my TiVo connected it got the program info for the new channels, but that it would take an hour or two for the info to get indexed and displayed. Hopefully in a couple of hours I'll post that I have the info, but I'm not holding my breath.


The tech did say that their program guide info there at TiVo did have the guide info for the new channels, so hopefully it will show up for me soon. I'll let you know....


----------



## almostinsane

The channels show up for me know on my S3. There was a message from TiVo saying new channels were added. This is in 98033 - Kirkland.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12499202
> 
> 
> Called TiVo and they had me repeat guided setup. Didn't think this sounded right since I've never had to do that for new channels before, but what the heck I gave it a try. Still no program info. Called back and the next tech went thru all the channel info, etc and told me that when my TiVo connected it got the program info for the new channels, but that it would take an hour or two for the info to get indexed and displayed. Hopefully in a couple of hours I'll post that I have the info, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> The tech did say that their program guide info there at TiVo did have the guide info for the new channels, so hopefully it will show up for me soon. I'll let you know....



21 hours later and still no guide data for me. Guess I've been bad this year and Santa TiVo doesn't like me...


----------



## SDef

Potentially dumb question here: If I get Comcast's Digital Classic, for example, and have the cable box on my main TV, would I get *anything* through a TV in another room that was just connected to the wall without a cable box? I realize I couldn't get the digital channels, but would I still get some of the basic/local channels at least?


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDef* /forum/post/12513161
> 
> 
> Potentially dumb question here: If I get Comcast's Digital Classic, for example, and have the cable box on my main TV, would I get *anything* through a TV in another room that was just connected to the wall without a cable box? I realize I couldn't get the digital channels, but would I still get some of the basic/local channels at least?



You will get the 'analog' channels up thru 99 w/out a box (since digital classic includes the basic cable package). Channels above 99 require the box (or cable card) to view.


----------



## wareagle

SDef -- Yes, you'll get all the analog channels, which are probably anything under 100. It's been a while since I checked them, but as far as I know Comcast hasn't converted anything there to just digital (unfortunately, for HD expansion).


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12513414
> 
> 
> You will get the 'analog' channels up thru 99 w/out a box (since digital classic includes the basic cable package). Channels above 99 require the box (or cable card) to view.



I have the Comcast basic extended cable, and in addition to the analog channels, I get losts of digital stations over 100 without a box or cable card...


----------



## gglockner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12504807
> 
> 
> 21 hours later and still no guide data for me. Guess I've been bad this year and Santa TiVo doesn't like me...



Ditto. I (re)did guided setup, and still don't have any guide data for the new HD channels. No love for me either in Bellevue (98008).


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12514245
> 
> 
> I have the Comcast basic extended cable, and in addition to the analog channels, I get losts of digital stations over 100 without a box or cable card...



Lucky you







My understanding and experience is you shouldn't be able to get anything over 99 w/out decoding (unless it's the QAM stuff?)


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12515167
> 
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding and experience is you shouldn't be able to get anything over 99 w/out decoding (unless it's the QAM stuff?)



yes, it is the QAM stuff...but don't essentially all TVs built in the last 2-3 years have a QAM tuner?


----------



## Spyre

Howdy!


Since this morning I've had no digital channels and extremely fritzy analog channels. Just wondering if others are affected by this in the North Bothell/Mill Creek area? I called Comcast and they don't have any reports of an outage. Is it just me?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyre* /forum/post/12517671
> 
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> 
> Since this morning I've had no digital channels and extremely fritzy analog channels. Just wondering if others are affected by this in the North Bothell/Mill Creek area? I called Comcast and they don't have any reports of an outage. Is it just me?



I live close to mill creek and have had no problems...


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyre* /forum/post/12517671
> 
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> 
> Since this morning I've had no digital channels and extremely fritzy analog channels. Just wondering if others are affected by this in the North Bothell/Mill Creek area? I called Comcast and they don't have any reports of an outage. Is it just me?



No problems on 228th and B/E Highway.


----------



## ntaylor

What will Comcast do to my internet bill if I cancel my cable TV? I did that about 5-6 years ago to switch to DirecTV and Comcast tried to bump it by about $10-15 per month. Then I found "Earthlink powered by Comcast" and got the price back down to about $45 even though I didn't bundle cable TV. Switched back to Comcast when I got HD and the HD DirecTivo was $1000 that I couldn't afford. But an HD DVR from D* is much cheaper now, they have more HD channels, and the monthly price is significantly less than Comcast. I figure I save about $300 over two years even if I have to pay $199 for the D* HR-20.


----------



## Spyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/12518832
> 
> 
> No problems on 228th and B/E Highway.



Strange. All my digital channels are now back except for the four newly added HD channels (670-673). Two of them don't show up at all and two of them are super pixelated and choppy so as to be unwatchable. And it's just me? Ugh!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntaylor* /forum/post/12521122
> 
> 
> What will Comcast do to my internet bill if I cancel my cable TV? ...



Your internet bill should increase by $10.


----------



## gimmiefuel

So, I know these things can sometimes be unreliable, but a co-worker of mine and I were chatting yesterday about HD and he mentioned that he knows someone that works for Comcast Seattle and they told him that Comcast is going to be really agressive in the 1st Quarter of 2008 as far as adding HD channels. I'll try to find out more info.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/12523402
> 
> 
> ...I'll try to find out more info.



Good luck with that.


----------



## surak

I'm finally going to get the digital subscription with a set top box in a few weeks (called to cancel my expensive basic cable and got a deal). Do any A/V cables come with the STB?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/12523402
> 
> 
> So, I know these things can sometimes be unreliable, but a co-worker of mine and I were chatting yesterday about HD and he mentioned that he knows someone that works for Comcast Seattle and they told him that Comcast is going to be really agressive in the 1st Quarter of 2008 as far as adding HD channels. I'll try to find out more info.



I was reading in the Comcast HD thread that in some towns in rural Virginia, Comcast suddenly added 15 new HD channels last Friday without any advertisement or warning. If only we get so lucky next quarter...


Looking at the list of channels just added in Va, here is what we still don't have that Comcast carries: FSN-HD, CSN-HD, SCIFI-HD, DISC-HD, APL-HD, TLC-HD, TBS-HD, FOOD-HD, HGTV-HD, CNN-HD


If Comcast is truely going to be aggressive next quarter, then it seems that at the very least they could easily start by adding these 10.... but if it actually happens any time soon, I'll probably go into a state of shock.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12524915
> 
> 
> I was reading in the Comcast HD thread that in some towns in rural Virginia, Comcast suddenly added 15 new HD channels last Friday without any advertisement or warning. If only we get so lucky next quarter...
> 
> 
> Looking at the list of channels just added in Va, here is what we still don't have that Comcast carries: FSN-HD, CSN-HD, SCIFI-HD, DISC-HD, APL-HD, TLC-HD, TBS-HD, FOOD-HD, HGTV-HD, CNN-HD
> 
> 
> If Comcast is truely going to be aggressive next quarter, then it seems that at the very least they could easily start by adding these 10.... but if it actually happens any time soon, I'll probably go into a state of shock.



I wish this happens with comcast seattle too this friday







.


----------



## Todd Nicholson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surak* /forum/post/12524711
> 
> 
> I'm finally going to get the digital subscription with a set top box in a few weeks (called to cancel my expensive basic cable and got a deal). Do any A/V cables come with the STB?



It will come with component cables. If you want HDMI, you'll need your own HDMI cable.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12525433
> 
> 
> I wish this happens with comcast seattle too this friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well it is the weekend before X-mas...


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12526442
> 
> 
> Well it is the weekend before X-mas...



Now THAT would be a Christmas miracle.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerjr* /forum/post/12526650
> 
> 
> Now THAT would be a Christmas miracle.



That will be my christmas present....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12527221
> 
> 
> That will be my christmas present....



Not mine -- I asked for Speed-HD.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12527404
> 
> 
> Not mine -- I asked for Speed-HD.



Christmas Wish: FoodNetwork HD, Sci-FiHD and Discovery HD are added.

Sign Of The Apocalypse: HDNet is added.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12527221
> 
> 
> That will be my christmas present....



FX-HD, FSN-HD, and SCIFI-HD would be great.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12528096
> 
> 
> FX-HD, FSN-HD, and SCIFI-HD would be great.



Yep, I'd like these channels, too.


But what I'd really like is guide data for the 4 channels they just added...still no data for me in the 98109 area.


----------



## Nausicaa

Aye, it is getting annoying. Fortunately (







) there is little I watch on those channels and even less that is actual HD and not stretched SD, so looking up the guide data on my DCT-2000 and setting manual recordings on the TivoHD is working for the moment, but I would like to be able to update my season passes...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12534697
> 
> 
> I'd really like is guide data for the 4 channels they just added...still no data for me in the 98109 area.



On tivocommunity.com, people are having luck getting schedule date for the new channels by programming their Tivos with a Zip Code they know has the guide data . . . and of course their exact channel lineup. My zip code is 98005, and I have been gettinng the schedule since last Friday. The Tivocommunity.com link is as follows.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...=1#post5785230


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12536028
> 
> 
> On tivocommunity.com, people are having luck getting schedule date for the new channels by programming their Tivos with a Zip Code they know has the guide data . . . and of course their exact channel lineup. My zip code is 98005, and I have been gettinng the schedule since last Friday. The Tivocommunity.com link is as follows.
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...=1#post5785230



I have been thinking about doing that, but after my 3 phone calls to TiVo and redo of the guided setup on Saturday, I just haven't had time to get back to it.


----------



## Nausicaa

zap2it doesn't show the channels either for the 98005 zip code, but since you are getting them, *drew00001*, I am tempted to re-do guided setup since we're still blank here at 98004...


----------



## hummingbird_206

I just got the guide data for the 4 new HD channels!!!! Zip 98109, finally.


I was about to repeat the guided setup with zip 98005, but thought I'd try and force a connection one last time to see if I got updated, and lo and behold there was the new info. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Nausicaa

Praise the Maker - my Tivo in 98004 now has the new channel guide data, though Season Passes seem to still only show the SD channel...


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12539166
> 
> 
> Praise the Maker - my Tivo in 98004 now has the new channel guide data, though Season Passes seem to still only show the SD channel...




Your season passes don't magically change to the HD channel. They stay with the channel to which they were originally subscribed. If that channel mapes to a new position, then the season passes will move--given that the channel Id stays the same. If you want season passes on the new HD channels, you must recreate them.


----------



## Marrvia

I'm buying a new house, and unless I see some new HD channels very soon on Comcast, I'm pretty sure I'll be getting DirecTV at my new place. At least they seem to be doing something. 4 new HD channels in a year doesn't really cut it for me, especially when I see the Comcast commercials with all the claims about superior HD. I want more. The 10 new ones would be a good start, but really I would be satisfied for a while with just FX HD and Science Channel HD.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12540282
> 
> 
> Your season passes don't magically change to the HD channel. They stay with the channel to which they were originally subscribed.



I understand that. But when I created new season passes from the HD channels, the only episodes listed were the ones on the SD channel. Also, my existing SD Season Passes did not show any episodes from the HD channel, and they should. So the Season Pass doesn't seem to know that there are episodes on the HD channel (even though it shows the HD channel in the Season Pass title).


However, it now looks like the HD channel data has been indexed because my Season Passes are now showing the HD channel episodes as well as the SD channel episodes.


----------



## Reference

TiVo data for the new channels reached 98103 earlier today.


----------



## surak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/12525992
> 
> 
> It will come with component cables. If you want HDMI, you'll need your own HDMI cable.



Thanks for the info. Will the box have any digital audio out (optical or spdif) ports?


----------



## Todd Nicholson

My DCH has optical out.


----------



## vosos102

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this...I have Comcast limited basic cable (no box) and an HDTV with a QAM tuner connected to an Onkyo receiver (from the 894 HTIB). I just got the receiver and noticed that channels have wildly different volume levels. I have the receiver set to Dolby Pro Logic II. Is this normal, or is there something I can do about it. Just watching an episode of Friends and had to turn it way up, then switched to one of the HD channels and it was WAY loud.


Thanks!


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vosos102* /forum/post/12559961
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this...I have Comcast limited basic cable (no box) and an HDTV with a QAM tuner connected to an Onkyo receiver (from the 894 HTIB). I just got the receiver and noticed that channels have wildly different volume levels. I have the receiver set to Dolby Pro Logic II. Is this normal, or is there something I can do about it. Just watching an episode of Friends and had to turn it way up, then switched to one of the HD channels and it was WAY loud.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



To quote Bruce Hornsby And The Range, That's Just "The Way It Is"...









Or wait for the new proposed "Dolby Volume" technology.


----------



## fruehling

Hi all. Sorry I am new to this. I was switched to Digital something plan a few months ago for an extra $1 per month from my basic analog service.


I am guessing it is one step below Digital Starter. So my questions are:


1. Would I be able to pick any HD up with a QAM cable box from Fry's on my current package?

2. Would I be able to pick any HD up with a TIVO HD box on my current package?

3. If all the HD channels are available on Digital Starter, then what is the $6.50 monthly HDTV add on package all about from Comcast?


4. Basically, I am just trying to get as much HD as possible without spending much money. What would be the best way to do this? My current TV is HD, but doesn't have a QAM.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## jeff28

sounds like you do have digital starter (basic cable plus $1 for a box). digital starter lets you pick up a good bit of HD but you do need to exhange your $1 box for the $6.50 HD-box, with the HD tuner in it and HD outputs on the back. You'll get all the locals, ESPN, ESPN2, UHD, MHD, MOJO, TNT, A&E, HISTORY and USA all in HD this way plus some of the HD OnDemand. The $6.50 doesn't change your package, just gets you the upgraded hardware to view those channels in HD. Once you do this you do not need to buy a QAM tuner at Frys and it will save you the headaches that QAM people frequently have. Plus I think (aside from the locals) that most of the channels I mentioned are scrambled and probably wouldn't work with a QAM tuner anyway. Someone here will certainly correct me on that if I'm wrong.


----------



## fruehling

Thanks! What about if I got an HD Tivo? Would I be able to get those HD without getting the Comcast HD box?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fruehling* /forum/post/12562856
> 
> 
> Thanks! What about if I got an HD Tivo? Would I be able to get those HD without getting the Comcast HD box?



With a cable card, yes.


----------



## fruehling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12563111
> 
> 
> With a cable card, yes.



Sorry for the idiot multiple questions, but I can get a cable card at the Digital Starter package, that will give me many HD channels in the TIVO HD box?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fruehling* /forum/post/12563159
> 
> 
> Sorry for the idiot multiple questions, but I can get a cable card at the Digital Starter package, that will give me many HD channels in the TIVO HD box?



When I called Comcast (1-800-COMCAST) I was told that I could get a cable card with Basic service only, so I would be surprised if they would not provide it for their Digital Starter package. The TiVoHD will not work well without it. Be sure to ask for an "M" card, which allows you to use one card instead of two, which avoids any charge for the second card.


I have not done this yet, but will be soon as the new TiVoHD just arrived here yesterday.


BTW, I was also told that I could pick up the card at their "store" and install it myself.


----------



## sastimac

I've been using a Philips DVD recorders for several years and have been time translating the HBO channels. My old DVD recorder died and I tried a new Sony RDR-GXD455. To my surprise I can't record HBO. Do all the new DVD recorders do this? When did HBO add the "do not copy" signal? What else is protected?


Is there any other method of time translating HBO? I have an HD box and use it, but the small memory gets filled before I can watch the movies.


----------



## wareagle

sastimac --

You could get a TiVo HD or Series 3 and expand the memory or augment it with an external eSata drive. You could use a VCR if you're willing to have the picture degraded even more than it is with the DVD recorder.


----------



## hummingbird_206

The Seahawks game on CBS not in HD, what's up with that?


----------



## sangwpark

Technical problem...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12571688
> 
> 
> The Seahawks game on CBS not in HD, what's up with that?


----------



## Reference

Yeah. They were having feed break-up over both the SD and HD streams. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Baldone01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12571688
> 
> 
> The Seahawks game on CBS not in HD, what's up with that?



Unfortunately, the game's not scheduled to be in HD, it's one of the two CBS late games not in HD today.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I guess I'm relieved it's a Technical problem. The TiVo guide doesn't show HD for this game (it did have HD in the guide for the earlier game on CBS.) But just talked to a friend with the Comcast box and he said the Comcast guide says it should be in HD. So anyway, hope it's fixed soon. I can't stand watching football in SD...yes, I'm spoiled.



Edit, crap, just saw Baldone01's post...so really no HD....bummer....


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surak* /forum/post/12554366
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Will the box have any digital audio out (optical or spdif) ports?



I think you can be confident of having a digital audio output. The DCT-3412s and 3416s (DVR boxes) certainly have them. But, you're on your own for a cable.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/12566681
> 
> 
> I've been using a Philips DVD recorders for several years and have been time translating the HBO channels. My old DVD recorder died and I tried a new Sony RDR-GXD455. To my surprise I can't record HBO. Do all the new DVD recorders do this? When did HBO add the "do not copy" signal? What else is protected?
> 
> 
> Is there any other method of time translating HBO? I have an HD box and use it, but the small memory gets filled before I can watch the movies.



I have a Sony RDR-GX300, it was the last unit made by Sony (not Samsung, like yours) and it records without (DRM) limitations. You may want to try a Sima CT-2.


----------



## rader023

CBS Sports 2007-08 NFL Schedule

Program, Time (ET)

NFL on CBS Week 16: Sunday, Dec. 23, CBS Doubleheader (Flexible Schedule)

The NFL Today presented by Southwest Airlines, 12:00-1:00 p.m.(CBS HD)

Cleveland @ Cincinnati, 1:00 p.m. (CBS HD)

Kansas City @ Detroit, 1:00 p.m.

Houston @ Indianapolis, 1:00 p.m. (CBS HD)

Oakland @ Jacksonville, 1:00 p.m.(CBS HD)

Miami @ New England, 4:15 p.m. (CBS HD)

Baltimore @ Seattle, 4:15 p.m.

N.Y. Jets @ Tennessee, 4:15 p.m. (CBS HD)


BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Comcast was wrong


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/12571910
> 
> 
> CBS Sports 2007-08 NFL Schedule
> 
> Program, Time (ET)
> 
> NFL on CBS Week 16: Sunday, Dec. 23, CBS Doubleheader (Flexible Schedule)
> 
> The NFL Today presented by Southwest Airlines, 12:00-1:00 p.m.(CBS HD)
> 
> Cleveland @ Cincinnati, 1:00 p.m. (CBS HD)
> 
> Kansas City @ Detroit, 1:00 p.m.
> 
> Houston @ Indianapolis, 1:00 p.m. (CBS HD)
> 
> Oakland @ Jacksonville, 1:00 p.m.(CBS HD)
> 
> Miami @ New England, 4:15 p.m. (CBS HD)
> 
> Baltimore @ Seattle, 4:15 p.m.
> 
> N.Y. Jets @ Tennessee, 4:15 p.m. (CBS HD)
> 
> 
> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Comcast was wrong



what a joke...


----------



## deeppurpleman

I can't believe that all the games aren't HD by now. What a crock.


----------



## Reference

Yeah, not being in HD sucks but at least we get to see the game at all.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So not only do we not get HD, but we get crappy audio that keeps cutting out. Thanks CBS.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I never thought I would wish the game was on FOX....


----------



## webbah

So - I know that the HD quality for Comcast depends on the location. So - is Comcast better than dish in the Bothell/Kenmore 98011 zip code? I currently have Dish Network and have just purchased my first HD TV (Panny TH42PX75). Any opinions? Shall I switch to Comcast?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbah* /forum/post/12578521
> 
> 
> So - I know that the HD quality for Comcast depends on the location.



How do you "know" that?


I don't think it's true - Comcast HD PQ should be exactly the same everywhere within the same major metro area (eg, Puget Sound). The only major variable in Comcast's delivery system is *which* local network affiliate they happen to get their source feed from. For example, KIRO here in Seattle is known to sacrifice some HD bandwidth for a second multicast channel, which affects CBS-HD shows, notably sports. CBS affiliates in other parts of the country don't have this issue. But it's still exactly the same PQ we'd get over-the-air from KIRO anyway.


----------



## Verick

Well, I was about to finally upgrade to digital starter with HD because most of the channels from classic dropped a tier, but it seems that comcast is price gouging the 98027 area. In order to get all of these channel in HD, I have to pay $16 more a month. Such bull ****.


----------



## gdeep

I just called comcast to take off sports tier since this saturday's game will be on King5.


----------



## Reference

I'm going to keep it for now. The picture quality is far better on NFL Network than it is on the networks.


----------



## mrockov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/12600398
> 
> 
> I just called comcast to take off sports tier since this saturday's game will be on King5.



I called to do the same and they offered it free for 6 months.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrockov* /forum/post/12600879
> 
> 
> I called to do the same and they offered it free for 6 months.



I was going to keep it after this weekend, wonder if I can get the same deal.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12600417
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep it for now. The picture quality is far better on NFL Network than it is on the networks.



Exactly, none of that terrible compression.


----------



## arf1410

It appears Kiro's all news channel (formerly space needle shot), 7-2 on my QAM tuner...has a natural size of 4x3, yet everyone appears fat head, narrow shoulders. I have the TV stretch it to 16 x 9, and it looks fine. Are my observations correct, or am I confused? Does Kiro really compress a 16 x 9 camera feed to 4 x3 ( to save bandwidth?) then leave it up to the viewer to stretch it back to normal?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12615010
> 
> 
> It appears Kiro's all news channel (formerly space needle shot), 7-2 on my QAM tuner...has a natural size of 4x3, yet everyone appears fat head, narrow shoulders. I have the TV stretch it to 16 x 9, and it looks fine. Are my observations correct, or am I confused? Does Kiro really compress a 16 x 9 camera feed to 4 x3 ( to save bandwidth?) then leave it up to the viewer to stretch it back to normal?



I see the space needle at the moment. Perhaps they were testing something. Not likely that they would do anything on that channel which would require 16x9. They'd probably be surprised to hear that anyone noticed, though.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12615774
> 
> 
> I see the space needle at the moment. Perhaps they were testing something. Not likely that they would do anything on that channel which would require 16x9. They'd probably be surprised to hear that anyone noticed, though.



about 2 pm , Penny Legate was anchoring a news cast...yup...back to 4x3 space needle now...however, if I let my TV stretch it to 16 x9 , pic looks good...possible it is same as that newcast I saw earlier...ie compressed to 4x3??


----------



## zyland

KIRO 7-2 rebroadcasts the KIRO widescreen news in anamorphic widescreen, when it's not showing one of it's city cams usually pointed at the space needle. Anamorphic widescreen is the same format that DVDs use. Sometimes, the DVD box will say "Enhanced for widescreen TVs" or "Anamorphic Widescreen". They take a 16:9 image and compress it horizontally to fit into a 4:3 image. If you watch it on 4:3 display, it will look squeezed (the easy way to tell this is that the circle around the 7 in the lower right is now an oval). If you watch it on a widescreen TV (without pillars), it should look like it's original correctly proportioned widescreen image.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just looked at the TiVo guide data and Zap2it for Sunday's game, Seattle at Atlanta, and neither shows the game being in HD on Fox. So for the second week in a row we don't get to see the game in HD


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/12616199
> 
> 
> KIRO 7-2 rebroadcasts the KIRO widescreen news in anamorphic widescreen....




Whats the advantage to Kiro of broadcasting in anamorphic widescreen? Less bandwidth?


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/12616946
> 
> 
> Just looked at the TiVo guide data and Zap2it for Sunday's game, Seattle at Atlanta, and neither shows the game being in HD on Fox. So for the second week in a row we don't get to see the game in HD



Don't you know that the WORLD revolves around the New England game?







But, come on, really...what's with games not being shown in HD in a time when we're a little over a year from the digital crossover?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12620835
> 
> 
> Whats the advantage to Kiro of broadcasting in anamorphic widescreen?



Better picture quality (via higher resolution) for those of us with widescreen TVs.


----------



## BIslander

EDIT: Removing invalid comment about how KIRO feeds program content on 7.2. 16:9 material is not squeezed into the 4:3 center cut space on this channel.


KIRO has announced that early next year it will start programming 7.2 with a "retro" network (re-runs of very old shows!) along with newscast replays. The towercam/airport camera shots will likely go away.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/12623123
> 
> 
> When they switched the news to 16:9, they ended up squeezing the 16:9 image into the same 4:3 space, making everyone look compressed. Why would you ever do that on purpose?



If you switch this image on your TV to stretch the 4:3 image to fill the entire 16:9 screen, it looks correct. Personally, I would prefer that they used the 16:9 SD format that KCTS uses for 9-1. It uses the same bandwidth but it correctly identifies itself as a widescreen image so your TV can handle it correctly. Not sure what's going to happen when they switch to RTN because all the RTN content will be 4:3.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/12616199
> 
> 
> KIRO 7-2 rebroadcasts the KIRO widescreen news in anamorphic widescreen, when it's not showing one of it's city cams usually pointed at the space needle. Anamorphic widescreen is the same format that DVDs use. Sometimes, the DVD box will say "Enhanced for widescreen TVs" or "Anamorphic Widescreen". They take a 16:9 image and compress it horizontally to fit into a 4:3 image. If you watch it on 4:3 display, it will look squeezed (the easy way to tell this is that the circle around the 7 in the lower right is now an oval). If you watch it on a widescreen TV (without pillars), it should look like it's original correctly proportioned widescreen image.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/12623521
> 
> 
> If you switch this image on your TV to stretch the 4:3 image to fill the entire 16:9 screen, it looks correct. Personally, I would prefer that they used the 16:9 SD format that KCTS uses for 9-1. It uses the same bandwidth but it correctly identifies itself as a widescreen image so your TV can handle it correctly. Not sure what's going to happen when they switch to RTN because all the RTN content will be 4:3.



I still think my first guess is correct, that 4x3 uses less bandwidth than sending us a true 16 x9 pic. However, I sent the station an email asking them the question...


----------



## brownnet

There is one other possibility, SD Digital professional tape formats record 16x9 images anamorphically. If KIRO is using something like DigiBeta to record their airchecks and play them back (ie the noon news at 1:00), they probably just have the wrong setting on the output of the machine, or it is possible that they do not have the ability to send a true 16x9 signal on 7.2. I do NOT think it takes more bandwidth to send a digital SD signal in 16x9 vs. 4x3.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/12623734
> 
> 
> I do NOT think it takes more bandwidth to send a digital SD signal in 16x9 vs. 4x3.




On an LCD screen (and plasma too) a 16 x 9 picture is more pixels than 4 x 3 pic. Therefore, doesn't more pixels = more bandwidth????


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12624011
> 
> 
> On an LCD screen (and plasma too) a 16 x 9 picture is more pixels than 4 x 3 pic. Therefore, doesn't more pixels = more bandwidth????



It is the pixel count of the source program that matters. An HDTV will compensate for any standard incoming (source program) pixel count and convert it to the native resolution of the TV. Selecting narrow or widescreen simply stretches or compresses the same original source program content.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/12621228
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the WORLD revolves around the New England game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, come on, really...what's with games not being shown in HD in a time when we're a little over a year from the digital crossover?



Well it was darned entertaining, that's for sure.


Except for Bumble Gumble I like the NFL channel broadcasts..."I said hand, I meant head" but had lol at Collingsworth's "Yeah, they are close, just a couple of letters different"


----------



## Jordan420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/12623123
> 
> 
> KIRO has announced that early next year it will start programming 7.2 with a "retro" network (re-runs of very old shows!) along with newscast replays. The towercam/airport camera shots will likely go away.



They should have been showing J.P. Patches shows on that sub channel ever since they started it


----------



## getnate12345

I saw a Comcast commercial recently that said they have 3 times as much HD content as DirectTV.


DirectTV: ~45 HD channels (including locals)

Source: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...tId=prod920052 (All channels colored blue are HD)


Comcast Seattle: ~24 HD Channels (including locals)

Source: http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx (Search page for "*" and count occurances)


Comcast does NOT have more HD than directTV so how can they get away with those commercials??? They are lying!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12639559
> 
> 
> Comcast does NOT have more HD than directTV so how can they get away with those commercials??? They are lying!



Comcast counts all of their OnDemand HD content, which DirecTV either does not have or does not have as much of. Since OnDemand is content, and that is what Comcast is comparing, they are technically correct.


DirecTV sued Comcast over Comcast's claims cable-based HD looked better then satellite-based and both recently settled with an agreement there was no difference, so perhaps DirecTV will sue on this issue, as well.


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12639559
> 
> 
> I saw a Comcast commercial recently that said they have 3 times as much HD content as DirectTV.
> 
> 
> DirectTV: ~45 HD channels (including locals)
> 
> Source: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...tId=prod920052 (All channels colored blue are HD)
> 
> 
> Comcast Seattle: ~24 HD Channels (including locals)
> 
> Source: http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx (Search page for "*" and count occurances)
> 
> 
> Comcast does NOT have more HD than directTV so how can they get away with those commercials??? They are lying!



It's a national TV spot by Comcast and they're using the channel lineups of the Philadelphia area which is the headquarters of Comcast.


Yes, it would be nice if the TV spots were specific to each city/region, but it is a Comcast TV spot and they can run it as a national ad if they choose to.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12639559
> 
> 
> I saw a Comcast commercial recently that said they have 3 times as much HD content as DirectTV.
> 
> 
> DirectTV: ~45 HD channels (including locals)
> 
> Source: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...tId=prod920052 (All channels colored blue are HD)
> 
> 
> Comcast Seattle: ~24 HD Channels (including locals)
> 
> Source: http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx (Search page for "*" and count occurances)
> 
> 
> Comcast does NOT have more HD than directTV so how can they get away with those commercials??? They are lying!



They were counting PROGRAMS, not CHANNELS. You can argue all day whether this is a real or bogus comparison - but at any given moment, you have more HD PROGRAMS to choose from on Comcast, because of OnDemand.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12639807
> 
> 
> They were counting PROGRAMS, not CHANNELS. You can argue all day whether this is a real or bogus comparison - but at any given moment, you have more HD PROGRAMS to choose from on Comcast, because of OnDemand.



They should compare the number of different programs available over a week's period, since the OnDemand programs will still be the same old ones.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12640053
> 
> 
> They should compare the number of different programs available over a week's period, since the OnDemand programs will still be the same old ones.



I saw somewhere that there is a push to have Comcast limit how they advertise how much HD content they have, because it is misleading to consumers. They should be required to say that they have x number of HD channels and x number of hours of HD on demand. Or they should convert 24 hours of on demand to 1 channel. Given that they advertise about 100 hours of HD on demand, then we could be generous and allow them to say they have the equivalent of 5 channels. That still puts them at 29 channels to DirectTV's 45. No matter how you cut it, Comcast does not even lead the way in HD content and I'm sure that they will loose any lawsuit brought against them on this.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12641953
> 
> 
> I saw somewhere that there is a push to have Comcast limit how they advertise how much HD content they have, because it is misleading to consumers. They should be required to say that they have x number of HD channels and x number of hours of HD on demand. Or they should convert 24 hours of on demand to 1 channel. Given that they advertise about 100 hours of HD on demand, then we could be generous and allow them to say they have the equivalent of 5 channels. That still puts them at 29 channels to DirectTV's 45. No matter how you cut it, Comcast does not even lead the way in HD content and I'm sure that they will loose any lawsuit brought against them on this.



Kinda of silly on both sides. How about DirectTvs ads they will have 100 HD channels by the end of year? 55 channels to add by midnight tonight. And how about how they count east, central and west coast feeds as seperate channels? And how about how they don't really tell you that if you want local HD programming you must be able to get it OTA (which I can't). Oh, but the network feeds are listed as locals but they aren't local to Seattle so I don't see how they can say they are local. They both lie IMO.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

Not sure where you heard that. The Seattle HD channels on DirecTV are KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCPQ, and KONG. I'm not sure exactly how many total HD channels they have now, but it's pretty much everything I watch.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/12642154
> 
> 
> Kinda of silly on both sides. How about DirectTvs ads they will have 100 HD channels by the end of year? 55 channels to add by midnight tonight. And how about how they count east, central and west coast feeds as seperate channels? And how about how they don't really tell you that if you want local HD programming you must be able to get it OTA (which I can't). Oh, but the network feeds are listed as locals but they aren't local to Seattle so I don't see how they can say they are local. They both lie IMO.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/12639559
> 
> 
> Comcast Seattle: ~24 HD Channels (including locals)
> 
> Source: http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx (Search page for "*" and count occurances)
> 
> 
> Comcast does NOT have more HD than directTV so how can they get away with those commercials??? They are lying!



Well... when I go to the above link and type in my zip code it tells me we have 36 HD channels in my area for 98072, we have 2 espn-hd's, 2 espn2-Hd's, 2 UHD's, 2 MHD's etc. LOL, now I know how Comcast has more HD... but hey, even with that error it doesn't add up to more HD than D*


Now that it's a few hours away from 2008 and Comcast supposedly is going to add more HD this first Quarter, it's time for me to start sending my email requests in for more HD again soon... btw, I talked to sales guys from both CC and Video Only last week and they both said HDTV sales have been exceptional this holiday season. Don't know if they were telling the truth or not but hopefully more HDTV sales means more HDTV service being requested by Comcast which will hopefully help speed up the new HD addtions around here finally.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_Oliver* /forum/post/12642429
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard that. The Seattle HD channels on DirecTV are KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCPQ, and KONG. I'm not sure exactly how many total HD channels they have now, but it's pretty much everything I watch.




Oops, my bad.







I think it used to be that way. There is, however still one local you can't get, it's something like channel 110 or 111 I believe and you don't get the local Fox affilate. I guess 5 outta 7 locals ain't bad.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

KCPQ is FOX. Not sure what 110 is.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/12644011
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it used to be that way. There is, however still one local you can't get, it's something like channel 110 or 111 I believe and you don't get the local Fox affilate. I guess 5 outta 7 locals ain't bad.


----------



## Tom_Oliver

You probably mean KSTW, which we don't get in HD.


----------



## zyland

Seattle Comcast carries all 8 local HD channels


104 KOMO ABC

105 KING NBC

106 KONG independent

107 KIRO CBS

108 KCTS PBS

110 KMYQ My Network TV

111 KSTW CW

113 KCPQ Fox


Happy New Year


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/12644882
> 
> 
> Seattle Comcast carries all 8 local HD channels
> 
> 
> 104 KOMO ABC
> 
> 105 KING NBC
> 
> 106 KONG independent
> 
> 107 KIRO CBS
> 
> 108 KCTS PBS
> 
> 110 KMYQ My Network TV
> 
> 111 KSTW CW
> 
> 113 KCPQ Fox
> 
> 
> Happy New Year



Thanks Zyland. Was trying to do locals by memory and I failed miserably.










Really should have just left the locals comment off my original post. The point is really the same.


----------



## timbrrr

Any else one having trouble with KOMO HD and the KCTS digital channels? Their signals for me in Bellevue have been getting worse for the last few days and now KOMO and KCTS are not being picked up by my TV at all. I'm not using a Comcast HD box, just the TV's QAM tuner.


----------



## Tdawgman

Did we loose HBO on demand HD content today? I had heard that HBO was not excited to offer HD content On Demand, because Comcast wasn't requiring hdmi or some other copy protection of the content. I guess they decided to pull out. Has anybody heard if this is the case?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12650639
> 
> 
> Did we lose HBO on demand HD content today? I had heard that HBO was not excited to offer HD content On Demand, because Comcast wasn't requiring hdmi or some other copy protection of the content. I guess they decided to pull out. Has anybody heard if this is the case?



The link to HBO OnDemand HD has disappeared, but they never had much, anyway (only series). Why would OnDemand be a greater threat to them than the normal HD? How did you hear this?


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12651226
> 
> 
> The link to HBO OnDemand HD has disappeared, but they never had much, anyway (only series). Why would OnDemand be a greater threat to them than the normal HD? How did you hear this?



Here's the story back in May Link 


I've only had HBO for a few months and there was some pretty good HD movies on Demand. I never saw any HD shows there.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12651309
> 
> 
> Here's the story back in May Link
> 
> 
> I've only had HBO for a few months and there was some pretty good HD movies on Demand. I never saw any HD shows there.



Interesting. It appears that HBO hasn't figured out that their non-OnDemand programming is output via component.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12651402
> 
> 
> Interesting. It appears that HBO hasn't figured out that their non-OnDemand programming is output via component.



I think they just want to push the HDMI issue. They know if they kill HBO HD, it will hurt their own pocket books. By dropping the on demand content, they can put the pressure the big cable companies who want to trumpet how much HD content they have On Demand. I doubt I'll keep HBO past my free introductory period.


----------



## jameskollar

I was calling with a problem about VOD on one of my boxes, (works fine on others, think I may have too many splitters on the one that's failing) when I brought up the issue about HBO HD On Demand missing. The CSR verified it was also missing for him. Got a couple of days of free service for "my inconvenience". Said to check back tomorrow in that supposedly the HBO HD OnDemand folder missing is a known issue. We'll see.


So, if indeed HBO is pulling their HD OnDemand, I wonder if other premium services will follow?


----------



## wareagle

Interestingly, HBO HD OnDemand is back. No series, but now two movies -- "Deck the Halls" and "Dreamgirls".


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12660130
> 
> 
> Interestingly, HBO HD OnDemand is back. No series, but now two movies -- "Deck the Halls" and "Dreamgirls".



Not surprising. People love conspiracy theories about Hollywood, DRM, and Comcast - but the reality is that it was probably just some poor tech locally who accidentally deleted a folder on the server.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12660130
> 
> 
> Interestingly, HBO HD OnDemand is back. No series, but now two movies -- "Deck the Halls" and "Dreamgirls".



Kwel. Same for me. Guess the CSR was right. But 2 movies?







And they both end on the 7th. Oh well, guess I'll enjoy HBO HD On Demand while it's there.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12660215
> 
> 
> Not surprising. People love conspiracy theories about Hollywood, DRM, and Comcast - but the reality is that it was probably just some poor tech locally who accidentally deleted a folder on the server.



Ok, it was me. I admit it.


BTW: I've been fired.


----------



## webbah

Anyone feel like giving me a quick pro/con listing on Comast/Dish/DirecTV?


Thanks in advance for whomever is up to this challenge!


----------



## Roto

HBO On Demand had about5 movies all scheduled to vanish after 12/31.There just wasn't anything new to take its place this time for some reason. Deck the Halls and Dreamgirls were 2 of the movies that were there, so they haven't added anything new. Let the conspiracy theories commence!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbah* /forum/post/12661221
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like giving me a quick pro/con listing on Comast/Dish/DirecTV?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for whomever is up to this challenge!



Comments would be more meaningful if you gave some idea of what your needs and preferences are.


Your question is somewhat like the pro's and con's of Chevy vs. Ford. Where does one start to answer the question?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12615903
> 
> 
> about 2 pm , Penny Legate was anchoring a news cast...yup...back to 4x3 space needle now...however, if I let my TV stretch it to 16 x9 , pic looks good...possible it is same as that newcast I saw earlier...ie compressed to 4x3??




I have been in contact with KIRO Engineering. The signal is true widescreen (at least with programming, uncertain about space needle shot), and shows up as widescreen OTA. It is also supposed to be widescreen on Comcast. KIRO thinks Comcast may be accidently stripping off the "identifiers" and will contact them. They are concerned and want to fix this, as they intend to dramatically increase programming on 7-2 soon.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbah* /forum/post/12661221
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like giving me a quick pro/con listing on Comast/Dish/DirecTV?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for whomever is up to this challenge!



I'm sure someone can give you a complete rundown but my 2 cents is that Comcast has a lower up-front cost since you don't have to buy HD DVR's (if that is the route you're going). I considered D* but I'd need 2 HD DVR's to replace existing Comcast boxes and Tivos. That gets to be rather steep at D* or E*. If cost is no object than either sat outfit has more HD than Comcast and I don't consider onDemand when comparing services because there is rarely anything there I want to watch. I consider an HD DVR a necessity these days because my schedule and HD schedules don't always mesh and often there are 2 HD programs on at the same time that I'd watch.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12662372
> 
> 
> Comments would be more meaningful if you gave some idea of what your needs and preferences are.
> 
> 
> Your question is somewhat like the pro's and con's of Chevy vs. Ford. Where does one start to answer the question?



Dave - c'mon, Chevy has no cons and Ford has no pros. Right?!


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timbrrr* /forum/post/12650156
> 
> 
> Any else one having trouble with KOMO HD and the KCTS digital channels? Their signals for me in Bellevue have been getting worse for the last few days and now KOMO and KCTS are not being picked up by my TV at all. I'm not using a Comcast HD box, just the TV's QAM tuner.



On the qam set upstairs, haven;t seen komo, kstw, kcpq for a couple months in hd....I've been doing rescans for the past few weeks and now have lost kcts too....signals on the stations they are supposed to be on are below 35$%.....

King, Kiro, kong and kmyq are fine.....


----------



## ntaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbah* /forum/post/12661221
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like giving me a quick pro/con listing on Comast/Dish/DirecTV?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for whomever is up to this challenge!



Just one person's opinion....


I just switched from Comcast to DirecTV. I did the math and even with the $199 for the HD DVR, I was going to come out ahead in terms of cost after less than a year. It is that much cheaper.


Other advantages of DirecTV:

1. More HD channels (I never really used OnDemand and DirecTV is coming out with download ondemand anyway)

2. DVR is WAY better than the Comcast DVR (twice the capacity, better trick play, more responsive interface)


Disadvantage of DirecTV:


IMHO the picture quality of the local HD channels and ESPN is worse than it was with Comcast. Not as sharp. The latest DirecTV DVR (HR21-700) no longer has the ability to record OTA, though DirecTV is supposedly coming out with a solution.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbah* /forum/post/12661221
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like giving me a quick pro/con listing on Comast/Dish/DirecTV?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for whomever is up to this challenge!



A lot depends on where you are starting from, OTA, cable or DirecTV or Dish TV.


In my case, I have DirecTV service and 2 HD DirecTiVo's, 1 SD DirecTiVo and one non-TiVo SD DVR. For me to get equivalent capabilities on the Coomcast side, and without giving up the TiVo's my wife wants (she tried the R-15 non-TiVo box for a week and gave up when it failed to record some of her programs that recorded fine on the TiVo), I would have to buy at least 2 TiVo HD or Series 3 boxes. To stay with DirecTV and get all of their new HD channels, I have to get their non-TiVo HD DVR at some unknown cost (close to free if I negotiate well). I do have good OTA reception, which compensates for DirecTV not offering some key local HD channels (like channels 9, 11 and 22) which are available on cable.


What a mess! For now I stay status quo until some trigger drives change. Since I barely have time to watch the HD programs I already have recording on my TiVo, I am not too excited yet about the new HD channels. But that will likely change some time in the future.


Everyone has a different scenario that causes pro's and con's to vary.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/12662508
> 
> 
> Dave - c'mon, Chevy has no cons and Ford has no pros. Right?!



I guess I am not qualified to answer that because I drive a Dodge Cummins Turbo Diesel truck and my wife drives a Toyota.


I had a Ford truck (gasoline - 351) before but I could not afFord the high cost of repairs and the poor fuel economy. Plus the Ford 1/2 ton was not adequate for pulling my 5th wheel travel trailer (acquired after I got the Dodge).


Now to get back on topic, the 5th wheel trailer now has a 32" HDTV (8VSB/QAM). After watching HDTV at home, I could hardly stand to watch the original analog TV in the trailer.


----------



## webbah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12662372
> 
> 
> Comments would be more meaningful if you gave some idea of what your needs and preferences are.
> 
> 
> Your question is somewhat like the pro's and con's of Chevy vs. Ford. Where does one start to answer the question?



Fair enough - btw - I prefer a Ford over Chevy any day!










So - I just bought a 42" Panasonic Plasma and a surround sound receiver, etc. I've been with Dish Network for years and have always been happy with the programming, reception, quality, and most of all, price.


I have a total of 4 tvs - only one of which is HD which is the new Panasonic. I will then only need to upgrade one receiver and want a DVR. I am mostly interested in sports channels, movie channels (HBO, etc.) and the local channels. I've got KIRO, KING, KIRO, etc. (not FOX) coming in OTA in HD "ok" right now but I don't feel it's a good solution unless I try a better antenna. I'll need FOX for future football and other sports, etc.


I've never had OnDemand so wouldn't really know what I'm missing. I like superior quality picture if there is a difference. Price would be a consideration as well but since I've been with Dish for so long - wondering if they'll give me a deal if I threaten to change?


Is that enough to get someone started?


----------



## jgbaldwin

any chance we will see the new motorola mpeg4 boxes in Seattle sometime soon?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/12660311
> 
> 
> Ok, it was me. I admit it.
> 
> BTW: I've been fired.



For Real???


----------



## geomt1404

I've got the Comcast Motorola 3412, and I'd like to switch it out to the 3416.


I would like to be able to keep/save a few of the programs I have recorded on the 3412, prior to this switch. Is it possible to transfer these the harddrive on either my HP laptop (Windows Vista home premium) or my PS3?


If so how?


Thank you?


----------



## JDNick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geomt1404* /forum/post/12669936
> 
> 
> I've got the Comcast Motorola 3412, and I'd like to switch it out to the 3416.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to keep/save a few of the programs I have recorded on the 3412, prior to this switch. Is it possible to transfer these the harddrive on either my HP laptop (Windows Vista home premium) or my PS3?
> 
> 
> If so how?
> 
> 
> Thank you?




Check out this link: http://replayguide.sourceforge.net/dct6412/ 


I had to do this using the old 6416 box. It worked for me and I think it will work with the newer boxes as well.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/12669728
> 
> 
> For Real???



Sorry, just my poor attempt at humor. My bad. I do not nor have I ever worked for Comcast.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geomt1404* /forum/post/12669936
> 
> 
> I've got the Comcast Motorola 3412, and I'd like to switch it out to the 3416.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to keep/save a few of the programs I have recorded on the 3412, prior to this switch. Is it possible to transfer these the harddrive on either my HP laptop (Windows Vista home premium) or my PS3?
> 
> 
> If so how?
> 
> 
> Thank you?



About the only thing you can do is output via the Composite output and capture onto an analog capture card. Since you're running Windows Vista, it is very doubtful that the old drivers for capturing to Windows XP would work. In addition, if I remember right, it never worked with copy protection so even if you got it to work, it would not allow you to get any premium service stuff.


BTW: If you do upgrade, make sure to get the DCH model. It's newer and IMO has better PQ.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/12673071
> 
> 
> BTW: If you do upgrade, make sure to get the DCH model. It's newer and IMO has better PQ.



Not sure if this is just an issue with the "ComcastTivo" software or the hardware itself, but folks with it on DCH boxes can only get stereo PCM on the audio output. To get Dolby Digital 5.1, you seem to have to have a DCT box per some folks.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/12664695
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Now to get back on topic, the 5th wheel trailer now has a 32" HDTV (8VSB/QAM). After watching HDTV at home, I could hardly stand to watch the original analog TV in the trailer.



I know what you mean - we are all soooooo spoiled now. Wasn't that 32" a Walmart cheapie? How do you like it so far? PM me also on trailer brands - I'm considering one myself and there appear to be dozens. Is there any difference in quality? TIA


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/12674790
> 
> 
> I know what you mean - we are all soooooo spoiled now. Wasn't that 32" a Walmart cheapie? How do you like it so far? PM me also on trailer brands - I'm considering one myself and there appear to be dozens. Is there any difference in quality? TIA



I ended up with a Sears cheapie: a 32" Sylvania (Funai) for $600. It has a much better remote than most cheapies I looked at and it includes digital audio out that the WalMart cheapies lacked. I liked it so much that I advised my sister-in-law to get one. She loves hers and uses it a lot more than I am able to in the trailer. I would have gone with Vizio but it would not quite fit into the space I had available in the cabinet in the trailer, and the WalMart version lacked a digital audio output. Since I happened to be in Sequim at the time of purchase, my choices of nearby stores was limited.


The fifth wheel I bought in 2007 is a 2005 Jayco Designer 31-foot rear living room. Yes, there are many variations in quality of construction and fit and finish out there.


Feel free to PM me if you have questions about any particular brand or unit that interests you. I have been RVing with folks with fifth wheels for many years and we finally upgraded to one last year. I did a lot of research and we looked at many trailers before finding one that fit our needs and could be expected to last well into our retirement years. I flunked retierment once already, so I am hoping to do better next time around, after I pay for most of my toys.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12673468
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just an issue with the "ComcastTivo" software or the hardware itself, but folks with it on DCH boxes can only get stereo PCM on the audio output. To get Dolby Digital 5.1, you seem to have to have a DCT box per some folks.



If true, must be the software. We're not running ComcastTivo software here in Lakewood (yet). I know I get 5.1 on my DCH with the IGuide software.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/12681032
> 
> 
> If true, must be the software. We're not running ComcastTivo software here in Lakewood (yet). I know I get 5.1 on my DCH with the IGuide software.




I didn't think anyone had ComcastTivo software but some parts of New Hampshire.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/12668657
> 
> 
> any chance we will see the new motorola mpeg4 boxes in Seattle sometime soon?



But the hdtv signal is still mpeg2, wonder what the difference is?


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/12696335
> 
> 
> But the hdtv signal is still mpeg2, wonder what the difference is?



I am not entirely sure, but it sounds like some stations will start compressing at mpg4. D* is advertising mpeg4 and motorola has released info about mpeg4 boxes, could comcast jump onboard?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/12707079
> 
> 
> I am not entirely sure, but it sounds like some stations will start compressing at mpg4. D* is advertising mpeg4 and motorola has released info about mpeg4 boxes, could comcast jump onboard?



Comcast has such a huge installed MPEG2 infrastructure - from set-top boxes to head-end servers to commercial-insertion technology - that it'll be a long time before they'd switch to MPEG4. I'd expect them to start using it gradually with things like OnDemand.


----------



## schwaggy

Anybody else having signal strength issues with Fox the last few weeks? I figured it was across the board with all channels but I just realized that my S3 shows between 55 and 65 for Fox and 75 - 90 for everything else. I'm in West Seattle. I'm watching the NFL now with dropouts every 20 - 30 seconds. Can you say ANNOYING!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaggy* /forum/post/12708093
> 
> 
> Anybody else having signal strength issues with Fox the last few weeks? I figured it was across the board with all channels but I just realized that my S3 shows between 55 and 65 for Fox and 75 - 90 for everything else. I'm in West Seattle. I'm watching the NFL now with dropouts every 20 - 30 seconds. Can you say ANNOYING!!!



Fox Channel 113 strength is 90-95 for me (Seattle Lk Union area). I had no problems during the Giants Bucs game. Wasn't watching the other tuner, but it shows 90-95 for it, too, tuned to ABC channel 104. Just switched to 107 for the second game and it's at 90-95, also.


----------



## Randal B

Ok, I've been lurking on the AVS forum for the last three years. And quietly working on my HTPC and projection setup. But this post is for the wife's new Tivo HD (series 3 orange box). Set up Wednesday night was a piece of cake. Channel line up took a long time to pull in off comcast basic cable. We couldn't get any of the "antenna" channels. A quick call to Tivo go us a new firmware update (only took 55 minutes to download). Friday night I went through all the channel to look for content. And marked any content as "favorite". The box has updated every day about 3am for the last 4 nights. But.....the problem is it isn't picking up all the channel line up or programming information. For instance everything above 28 is listed as ???? and no program information. And all the -1 locals are listed as ???? without program info. I tried Tivo customer service, but they are closed until tomorrow at 7am PST. Are we the only ones with this kind of issue? Or is it just Comcastic?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randal B* /forum/post/12715819
> 
> 
> Ok, I've been lurking on the AVS forum for the last three years. And quietly working on my HTPC and projection setup. But this post is for the wife's new Tivo HD (series 3 orange box). Set up Wednesday night was a piece of cake. Channel line up took a long time to pull in off comcast basic cable. We couldn't get any of the "antenna" channels. A quick call to Tivo go us a new firmware update (only took 55 minutes to download). Friday night I went through all the channel to look for content. And marked any content as "favorite". The box has updated every day about 3am for the last 4 nights. But.....the problem is it isn't picking up all the channel line up or programming information. For instance everything above 28 is listed as ???? and no program information. And all the -1 locals are listed as ???? without program info. I tried Tivo customer service, but they are closed until tomorrow at 7am PST. Are we the only ones with this kind of issue? Or is it just Comcastic?



I have a tivo HD with a comcast M-card, and having none of these problems.

Maybe you could try to repeat the guided setup?


----------



## Randal B

Rader023,

We don't subscribe to Comcast HD service, just basic cable, so we don't have an M-card. And, yes I am aware we're only going to pick up a few of the HD channels.


I've been through the guided setup 3x now. Thats why I chose to post here. I'm gonna run through the problem again tonight with the good folks at Tivo.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randal B* /forum/post/12718878
> 
> 
> Rader023,
> 
> We don't subscribe to Comcast HD service, just basic cable, so we don't have an M-card. And, yes I am aware we're only going to pick up a few of the HD channels.
> 
> 
> I've been through the guided setup 3x now. Thats why I chose to post here. I'm gonna run through the problem again tonight with the good folks at Tivo.



The schedule information for the Qam channels, including local HD, will not download without a cablecard. This was a huge gripe with the Tivo S3 & HD units when they were released. I expect you can find more detailed info on your problem at tivocommunity.com in the HD/S3 forum.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randal B* /forum/post/12718878
> 
> 
> Rader023,
> 
> We don't subscribe to Comcast HD service, just basic cable, so we don't have an M-card. And, yes I am aware we're only going to pick up a few of the HD channels.
> 
> 
> I've been through the guided setup 3x now. Thats why I chose to post here. I'm gonna run through the problem again tonight with the good folks at Tivo.



With Comcast, you should have the option of getting a cable card, even if you only have limited basic service. We added an M card to my sister-in-law's TV with her condo-furnished basic Comcast service and all works well. They are charging her $1.79 per month for the M card.


You have to know what you are asking for with Comcast. The CSRs mostly seem to be trained to coerce you into a digital package, which you are NOT required to have for a cable card.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/12360836
> 
> 
> Latest word from Comcast (not published, but from a good source) is that there will be a large HD expansion locally in 2008. 4 to 6 new HD channels in Q1 2008 but a goal of adding 60-something, total, next year.



Any news on what the new HD channels will be for Q1, and will today's Comcast announcement mean that those 60-something channels will all be On-Demand content?


----------



## homerjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12738557
> 
> 
> Any news on what the new HD channels will be for Q1, and will today's Comcast announcement mean that those 60-something channels will all be On-Demand content?



Yeah, I'd also like to know what channels (please FoodNetwork HD) and when. By their definition, Q1 could mean now to June.


----------



## mykee50

Hi, I just found this forum today while searching for opinions on C* vs D*. There is a lot of great info on here about making that decision. I've had both C* and D* at the same time for years now. I'm finally upgrading to HD.


Hence, "The Decision", can't afford both anymore.


I have 2 Tivo D10-DVR's and 1 of Dtv's DVR's all on D*. C* feeds the other 4 sets in the house directly. Yesterday I got a C* Motorola DVR hooked up to my only (so far) HDTV (Toshiba Regza 26"). From what I can tell on such a small set, the picture is excellent here in Issaquah (even only at 1080i). I'm all prewired throught the house for both systems. Though C* has the advantage of being a single cable per outlet. I'm really not worried too much about who has the MOST HD channels yet. Won't they both have them all by the end of the year?


What I want to end up with is 3 DVR's and 4 plain HD boxes.


What I wanted to ask is, is 1080p available from both companies? Can I buy Tivo DVR's for either company instead of the supplied DVR's (they suck), and Hummingbird, what meter are you using to check signal strength and where can I buy one?


Thanks to all of you videophiles for helping out an old guy make up his mind. Mike


----------



## keithaxis

How much are others paying for DVR service with comcast? I have two 3416's and a TIVO S3. I called comcast yesterday after I looked up my bill and saw $13.95 for 1st DVR and $19.95 for second DVR. OH my gosh. I also have directv and just ordered a DVRHD from them and they charge $5.99 for DVR service whether you have 1 DVR or 10 DVR's, still only $5.99....


Here is a snippet of message to wife. I should send this to comcast...

_I am going to migrate all our service to directv as soon as a better deal on dvr’s comes out. Directv charges $5.99 per month for DVR service no matter how many you use. Comcast charges $14 for 1st DVR, and $20 for second DvR so that is outrageous. Someday we will get a dvr for the kids room and upstairs and cancel Comcast and really save…_


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/12741020
> 
> 
> How much are others paying for DVR service with comcast? I have two 3416's and a TIVO S3. I called comcast yesterday after I looked up my bill and saw $13.95 for 1st DVR and $19.95 for second DVR. OH my gosh. I also have directv and just ordered a DVRHD from them and they charge $5.99 for DVR service whether you have 1 DVR or 10 DVR's, still only $5.99....
> 
> 
> Here is a snippet of message to wife. I should send this to comcast...
> 
> _I am going to migrate all our service to directv as soon as a better deal on dvr's comes out. Directv charges $5.99 per month for DVR service no matter how many you use. Comcast charges $14 for 1st DVR, and $20 for second DvR so that is outrageous. Someday we will get a dvr for the kids room and upstairs and cancel Comcast and really save_



Don't you also have to pay $199 per box up front to "lease" their HD-DVR equipment? That's what their web site says...


----------



## mykee50

Keithaxis, I'm assumming the $13.95 and $19.95 are for their (leased) boxes. Does your invoice show what they charge for the Tivo S3 DVR service?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/12746402
> 
> 
> Keithaxis, I'm assumming the $13.95 and $19.95 are for their (leased) boxes. Does your invoice show what they charge for the Tivo S3 DVR service?
> 
> Thanks, Mike



Comcast does not charge for the S3. Instead, Comcast charges for cablecards. I think the rate is $1.75.


----------



## keithaxis

that is the weird part. I do not see anywhere on bill for the cable card fees. I have two in teh tivo s3.


bill shows:

64.99 comcast digital premier

52.25 basic cable

13.95 dvr service

19.05 dvr additional outlet

5.10 digital additional (this is the box in my shed, I better return it)



there are no cable card fees that I see....


Keith


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithaxis* /forum/post/12749350
> 
> 
> there are no cable card fees that I see...



Not all Comcast offices in Western Washington appear to charge the fees. I am paying $1.75 for my single M-Card in my TivoHD here in Bellevue, but others have noted they are not being charged.


It may also be that Comcast does not charge for CCs used in TVs, vs. one used in Tivo. I was having issues not receiving a handful of channels on my Tivo which required a truck roll. It appears my account had not had the "Tivo" flag activated, which may be how Comcast determines whether or not to charge.


I believe if you do not have a Comcast-provided tuner box/DVR, but have a digital cable package, you get one CC free. I do have one tuner box, so that is likely why I am charged for the CC.


----------



## drew00001

The $1.75 used to be on my bill. Now all see is as follows:


Comcast Digital 15.99

Preferred Includes: Digital Classic,

Digital Preferred and 1 Standard Digital

Set-Top Receiver and Remote, if

applicable.

Service Discount -4.00

Basic Cable Includes 52.25

(Limited Cable $13.15 and Expanded

Cable $39.10)


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/12739562
> 
> 
> What I wanted to ask is, is 1080p available from both companies?



Neither broadcasts in 1080p (some stations braodast 1080i, some 720p)- nor will they in the near future-- too much bandwidth required. Although I did read that Comcast CEO Brian Roberts at CES promised a broad rollout of Internet services at rates up to 100 Mbps by the end of the year with more high-definition content. This is the first step to future 1080p broadcasts


----------



## mykee50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12751017
> 
> 
> The $1.75 used to be on my bill. Now all see is as follows:
> 
> 
> Comcast Digital 15.99
> 
> Preferred Includes: Digital Classic,
> 
> Digital Preferred and 1 Standard Digital
> 
> Set-Top Receiver and Remote, if
> 
> applicable.
> 
> Service Discount -4.00
> 
> Basic Cable Includes 52.25
> 
> (Limited Cable $13.15 and Expanded
> 
> Cable $39.10)



Wow, I didn't realize that they charged that way. I had the Expanded Cable for years @ 52.25. When I ordered my digital service last week on "Chat" he lowered it to 33.00 for Digital Starter and 13.95 for the HD Box. I told him I was comparing to Dtv, that's probably why.


Does anybody know what they charge for Prefered Plus or Premier Package. I tried last night to get on "Chat" to find out but there were 30 people in front of me so I gave up.


Just FYI, I did find out that Tivo S3's don't work with Dtv, just cable. I'm thinking that if you buy Tivo boxes that the payback is less than 2 years. Now if they only had them in stock..... Must have been the 200.00 rebate.


Thanks again everybody for the help, Mike


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/12752150
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize that they charged that way. I had the Expanded Cable for years @ 52.25. When I ordered my digital service last week on "Chat" he lowered it to 33.00 for Digital Starter and 13.95 for the HD Box. I told him I was comparing to Dtv, that's probably why.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what they charge for Prefered Plus or Premier Package. I tried last night to get on "Chat" to find out but there were 30 people in front of me so I gave up.
> 
> 
> Just FYI, I did find out that Tivo S3's don't work with Dtv, just cable. I'm thinking that if you buy Tivo boxes that the payback is less than 2 years. Now if they only had them in stock..... Must have been the 200.00 rebate.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everybody for the help, Mike



Have you tried ordering from Tivo.com? Hard to believe you can't get one there.


----------



## mykee50

Tivo was sold out. They only had refurb's. Seems like that's the I going to go though, I'll just wait for them to restock. Thanks, Mike


----------



## drew00001

I got a new message on my Tivo just now. It says that Chanel 18 (KWDK) was deleted and replaced by Channel 18 (KWDKDT). I am assuming this means that Comcast deleted the analog channel . . . and hoping the message that new HD channels were added is right around the corner.


On a separate note, I have no idea what channel 18 or KWDK is. I deleted it from my lineup long ago.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12760695
> 
> 
> I got a new message on my Tivo just now. It says that Chanel 18 (KWDK) was deleted and replaced by Channel 18 (KWDKDT). I am assuming this means that Comcast deleted the analog channel . . . and hoping the message that new HD channels were added is right around the corner.



That's just Tivo & Tribune playing catch-up: KWDK turned in its analog license (56) a year or so ago and has been DT-only (42) ever since. KWDK has since leased KUSE-LP (58) from Equity and provided an analog signal therefrom.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/12761432
> 
> 
> That's just Tivo & Tribune playing catch-up: KWDK turned in its analog license (56) a year or so ago and has been DT-only (42) ever since. KWDK has since leased KUSE-LP (58) from Equity and provided an analog signal therefrom.



Too bad


----------



## pconradt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/12751047
> 
> 
> Neither broadcasts in 1080p (some stations braodast 1080i, some 720p)- nor will they in the near future-- too much bandwidth required. Although I did read that Comcast CEO Brian Roberts at CES promised a broad rollout of Internet services at rates up to 100 Mbps by the end of the year with more high-definition content. This is the first step to future 1080p broadcasts



Comcast is teaming with Panasonic on a portable DVR. They also showed an updated DVR that will use a DOCSIS cable modem for more 2-way content. The box seemed a lot small than the current DVR's. Couldn't really get hands on since it was in a glass case.


One can only hope that come Feb 2009, the "magic switch" gets flipped & we can start seeing faster internet speeds & more Hi-def content.


DOWN WITH ANALOG!!!!!


----------



## tluxon

Last year a large number of college basketball games were shown on channel 664. This year a ton of them have been listed in the guide but I haven't seen one yet. The only listed BB games that are actually shown are the NBA games.


This is very frustrating, as I continue to get recordings that I can't even identify when setting a recording that lists as a game in the guide. Not that this is relevant to my question, but I am also much more into college BB than the NBA - especially the Pac-10 games such as the Wash St at USC game "scheduled" for tonight at 8.


Will any of these games ever actually be shown as listed? If not, can't Comcast at least list what's actually going to be showing in the guide????


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12768093
> 
> 
> Last year a large number of college basketball games were shown on channel 664. This year a ton of them have been listed in the guide but I haven't seen one yet. The only listed BB games that are actually shown are the NBA games.
> 
> 
> This is very frustrating, as I continue to get recordings that I can't even identify when setting a recording that lists as a game in the guide. Not that this is relevant to my question, but I am also much more into college BB than the NBA - especially the Pac-10 games such as the Wash St at USC game "scheduled" for tonight at 8.
> 
> 
> Will any of these games ever actually be shown as listed? If not, can't Comcast at least list what's actually going to be showing in the guide????



I guess you are referring to the Comcast Motorola DVR guide? Because its not showing on the comcast site, or my Tivo guide. strange............


----------



## coachv

I've been told that a big release of new HD channels will be rolled out March 4th. The Comcast guy I know couldn't remember hardly any, but he did say the Sci-Fi channel is one of them.


----------



## sirfergy

That would be nice to get even more HD channels. Is there a reason why we have so few?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/12780797
> 
> 
> That would be nice to get even more HD channels. Is there a reason why we have so few?



Lack of competition.










More is good. I'd like to see the Science Channel HD and Discovery HD, as well, since I watch a good deal of content on both channels. I just hope most of that content is filmed in HD, since I am not a fan of the "stretched SD" that makes up much of the History Channel HD. I understand the old stuff they show was not meant for HD, but stuff shot in the past year (when they had to know they were launching an HD channel)?


----------



## wareagle

I need SpeedHD. I'm willing to call on NASCAR fans for support if it means getting the 18 Formula One events in HD (or even just 16x9).


----------



## TayX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12750685
> 
> 
> Not all Comcast offices in Western Washington appear to charge the fees. I am paying $1.75 for my single M-Card in my TivoHD here in Bellevue, but others have noted they are not being charged.
> 
> 
> It may also be that Comcast does not charge for CCs used in TVs, vs. one used in Tivo. I was having issues not receiving a handful of channels on my Tivo which required a truck roll. It appears my account had not had the "Tivo" flag activated, which may be how Comcast determines whether or not to charge.
> 
> 
> I believe if you do not have a Comcast-provided tuner box/DVR, but have a digital cable package, you get one CC free. I do have one tuner box, so that is likely why I am charged for the CC.



Comcast should not be charging you a fee for a single cable card. One cable card is free but a second cable card will incur the $1.75 fee. Ask for your money back.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12781048
> 
> 
> I need SpeedHD. I'm willing to call on NASCAR fans for support if it means getting the 18 Formula One events in HD (or even just 16x9).



What's the best way to go about requesting for SpeedHD? I've tried emailing Comcast before about HD channels and requests but get just generated responses. I've emailed our local reps before, but not sure if it does any good. They've only responded to me one time telling me what they were going to add, and I'm not sure if my requests helped influence them or not.


I was going to email the reps again soon to request for more HD for this Quarter but haven't got around to it yet. Someone said on here that they are going to add 4-6 more HD's this quarter, if that is true then I'll be sure to request we get SpeedHD for March hopefully. Does Comcast have a deal to carry SpeedHD yet?


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12780846
> 
> 
> Lack of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More is good. I'd like to see the Science Channel HD and Discovery HD, as well, since I watch a good deal of content on both channels. I just hope most of that content is filmed in HD, since I am not a fan of the "stretched SD" that makes up much of the History Channel HD. I understand the old stuff they show was not meant for HD, but stuff shot in the past year (when they had to know they were launching an HD channel)?



I've read that Discovery Networks don't stretch their 4x3 content on HD feeds, they zoom in to fill the screen. Proper aspect ratio, just not all the picture.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/12780749
> 
> 
> I've been told that a big release of new HD channels will be rolled out March 4th. The Comcast guy I know couldn't remember hardly any, but he did say the Sci-Fi channel is one of them.



Cool, I didn't see your post earlier. I hope this is true!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12783890
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Does Comcast have a deal to carry SpeedHD yet?



I've been poking around places such as the SpeedTV forum and have yet to see mention of any Comcast deal.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12785815
> 
> 
> I've been poking around places such as the SpeedTV forum and have yet to see mention of any Comcast deal.



What i wouldnt give for that channel. Wonder if the german touring stuff is in HD too?


----------



## arf1410

Question I have is how many of the new HD channels allegedly slated for March 4th will be unencrypted - ie not require an HD package...I can view all the HD channels unveiled in early Dec (in the 660-675 range) just fine with my basic analog cable package at $42.99 a month...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12790482
> 
> 
> ...I can view all the HD channels unveiled in early Dec (in the 660-675 range) just fine with my basic analog cable package at $42.99 a month...



Without a cable box or cablecard(s)?


----------



## Reference

Is anyone else getting stuttering on some of the shots from FOX's HD broadcast of the Seahawks/Packers game? It fluctuates but is mostly pretty bad.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12790482
> 
> 
> Question I have is how many of the new HD channels allegedly slated for March 4th will be unencrypted - ie not require an HD package...I can view all the HD channels unveiled in early Dec (in the 660-675 range) just fine with my basic analog cable package at $42.99 a month...




With basic cable, you should feel lucky, as you shouldn't even get the ones from Dec.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12795504
> 
> 
> With basic cable, you should feel lucky, as you shouldn't even get the ones from Dec.



I do have the free cable card with the basic cable...on my other TV , with QAM tuner but no cable card, I cannot locate those new December channels...


----------



## coachv

Here's what were getting in March.


Animal Planet

Discovery Channel (Mirrors the actual channel, we will continue to have Discovery HD Theather)

TLC

Home & Garden

Sci Fi


I would like to get CNN-HD before the conventions and election this year.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/12810789
> 
> 
> Here's what were getting in March.
> 
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Discovery Channel (Mirrors the actual channel, we will continue to have Discovery HD Theather)
> 
> TLC
> 
> Home & Garden
> 
> Sci Fi
> 
> 
> I would like to get CNN-HD before the conventions and election this year.



I'd love CNN-HD too...does it even exist?


Is your info from a reliable source, and are you able to say what the source was?


----------



## sirfergy

Sweet! I can't wait until those channels are added. I'll have to update the HD space on my TiVo3 to get all my shows in HD now.


----------



## coachv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12810966
> 
> 
> I'd love CNN-HD too...does it even exist?
> 
> 
> Is your info from a reliable source, and are you able to say what the source was?



CNN-HD does exist.


My source is the Area Director of Opereations.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/12810789
> 
> 
> Here's what were getting in March.
> 
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Discovery Channel (Mirrors the actual channel, we will continue to have Discovery HD Theather)
> 
> TLC
> 
> Home & Garden
> 
> Sci Fi
> 
> 
> I would like to get CNN-HD before the conventions and election this year.



Discovery and Sci-Fi are sweet. If we're also getting Animal Planet and TLC, here is hoping Discovery Science HD is soon.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12810966
> 
> 
> I'd love CNN-HD too...does it even exist?



Wolf Blitzer said it did during their coverage of the New Hampshire primary, so...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12812048
> 
> 
> Discovery and Sci-Fi are sweet. If we're also getting Animal Planet and TLC, here is hoping Discovery Science HD is soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer said it did during their coverage of the New Hampshire primary, so...



Any idea if there will be an additional charge for these channels? with my analog cable, and free cablecard, I currently get about 15 HD channels included...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12812455
> 
> 
> Any idea if there will be an additional charge for these channels? with my analog cable, and free cablecard, I currently get about 15 HD channels included...



Since all reflect existing SD channels, I am guessing that if you have a package that gets the SD channel, you will get the HD one. That is how it seems to have worked for THC-HD, NGC-HD, and USA-HD,


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12812489
> 
> 
> Since all reflect existing SD channels, I am guessing that if you have a package that gets the SD channel, you will get the HD one. That is how it seems to have worked for THC-HD, NGC-HD, and USA-HD,



Though I can get those new HD 660-675 on my TV with the cable card, I cannot find them (or they're encrypted?) on my TV with the QAM tuner only, which should be able to view them as a digital channel in the format XXX-X? Unless I'm really confused...and these expected new channels in March interest more than what came out in early december...So, has anyone located those channels on their QAM tuner?


----------



## wareagle

arf1410 -- they're encrypted.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12813638
> 
> 
> arf1410 -- they're encrypted.




Bummer ...but not surprised...So am I just getting lucky that my cablecard unscrambles them for me? or is that normal? Can anyone else view them (who doesn't pay for a HD package) with either a cable card or cable box?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12813747
> 
> 
> Bummer ...but not surprised...So am I just getting lucky that my cablecard unscrambles them for me? or is that normal? Can anyone else view them (who doesn't pay for a HD package) with either a cable card or cable box?



The main purpose of the cablecard is to unscramble channels which you would get with your package if you had a cable box.


----------



## sharding

Hey all. Does anyone have recent experience with the various premium packages and promos Comcast has? I find their offerings very convoluted, and it seems that when I call and talk to them I don't always get told about everything that's really available (i.e. there are sometimes promos that you have to ask for to get). Some reps I've talked to haven't even been able (or maybe willing) to talk through the various standard packages they have.


I forget the exact tier I have right now, but I have most of the digital cable channels including HD, and I also have HBO and Starz. I want Showtime (and I don't want to lose HBO). I'd be willing to trade Starz for Showtime, but it seems like Starz and HBO are bundled, so they don't want to do that. Last time I asked them, they told me all I could do is add on Showtime a la carte for what seemed like a pretty high price (I forget the exact number now). If I have to increase my bill by $20/mo. just to get that one more channel, I'm not inclined to do it...


Any suggestions?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/12811247
> 
> 
> Sweet! I can't wait until those channels are added. I'll have to update the HD space on my TiVo3 to get all my shows in HD now.



I have upgraded my internal Tivo S3 to a 750GB drive, which has been sufficient for now. I expect once there are tons of HD channels, I will want a bigger drive. Hopefully, there will be 2TB drives at that time, which is rumored to be as much as the S3 can handle.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/12814088
> 
> 
> Hey all. Does anyone have recent experience with the various premium packages and promos Comcast has? I find their offerings very convoluted, and it seems that when I call and talk to them I don't always get told about everything that's really available (i.e. there are sometimes promos that you have to ask for to get). Some reps I've talked to haven't even been able (or maybe willing) to talk through the various standard packages they have.
> 
> 
> I forget the exact tier I have right now, but I have most of the digital cable channels including HD, and I also have HBO and Starz. I want Showtime (and I don't want to lose HBO). I'd be willing to trade Starz for Showtime, but it seems like Starz and HBO are bundled, so they don't want to do that. Last time I asked them, they told me all I could do is add on Showtime a la carte for what seemed like a pretty high price (I forget the exact number now). If I have to increase my bill by $20/mo. just to get that one more channel, I'm not inclined to do it...
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I know how you feel. I just removed expanded basic from my services. Last night, I was told that such could not be done unless I removed the Digital Preferred package. This sounded like bunk, so I called Comcast again today and asked the same request. The CSR told me I could keep Digital Preferred if I paid $12.95 for a truck roll. I chose to do so, as the savings from removing expanded basic is over $30 per month.


As for your question, sorry I do not have any experience with the premium packages.


----------



## ABHD

Great news about the HD channels! Coincidentally, I just sent an email yesterday to Comcast requesting those mentioned and a couple others including SpeedHD and Food... not sure it will help or not.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12814704
> 
> 
> As for your question, sorry I do not have any experience with the premium packages.



Thanks for at least sharing in my pain.


I just got home and took a look at my most recent bill. Now I'm even more confused. My bill says I have Digital Preferred, HBO and Starz, for a total of $84.23. Looking at Comcast's site, Digital Preferred with HBO and Starz is $98.24 (after the promotional period). Our promo period ended long ago (and there's no discount shown on our bill), so I don't know what is going on. Maybe we're grandfathered into a lower (if $85/mo. can be used in the same sentence as "low") rate or something...


----------



## gdeep

Great news that more hd channels are coming in march....


----------



## jarrodschockow

I am the only one who's cable is out right now? My wife is freaking out because she can't watch American Idol. I called Comcast and the message did say that there is an outage in my area (I'm in Maple Valley), but I was wondering if this was a more widespread problem. Gotta love Comcast


----------



## Nausicaa

It was fine as of 8:30...


----------



## PaulBryant

I'm in Maple Valley, and our cable didn't come back on until this morning. My Tivo Series 3 only is getting the analog channels though. I'm hoping I don't have to spend a couple hours on the phone with Comcast.


----------



## jarrodschockow

Oh, that's great news. I saw mine was back this morning as well, but the Tivo was still showing me grey. I reset it, but didn't have time to stick around and see if everything came back. Let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## keithaxis

my tivo was grey this morning also. I leave at 4:45 am so did not look much, just switched the input to Directv for my cereal viewing.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/12816179
> 
> 
> I just got home and took a look at my most recent bill. Now I'm even more confused. My bill says I have Digital Preferred, HBO and Starz, for a total of $84.23. Looking at Comcast's site, Digital Preferred with HBO and Starz is $98.24 (after the promotional period). Our promo period ended long ago (and there's no discount shown on our bill), so I don't know what is going on. Maybe we're grandfathered into a lower (if $85/mo. can be used in the same sentence as "low") rate or something...



Do you live in an apartment or condominium complex?


Many of them have negotiated special rates for the basic or expanded basic cable package, and the difference is subtracted from your bill. The $98.24 price includes expanded basic, and that is usually where the fudging comes in.


Of course, you would actually be paying for the basic cable package in your HOA fees in that case.


----------



## PaulBryant

Rebooting the Tivo seemed to do the trick. I have to reboot my cable modem and router too on my computer.


----------



## mykee50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarrodschockow* /forum/post/12829931
> 
> 
> I am the only one who's cable is out right now? My wife is freaking out because she can't watch American Idol. I called Comcast and the message did say that there is an outage in my area (I'm in Maple Valley), but I was wondering if this was a more widespread problem. Gotta love Comcast



I saw on the news that someone shot out a main fiber optic line somewhere. Must have been in Maple Valley.


On another note, I'm still deciding whether to switch to Comcast and buy Tivo boxes or rent the Comcast HD DVR's. Does Comcast still supply the channel menu if you go Tivo? Or do you have buy a subsciption from Tivo?. My Directv package has the Tivo service included in it now.


Thanks, Mike


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/12834869
> 
> 
> Do you live in an apartment or condominium complex?



No, I'm in a single-family house. I think I must have just been grandfathered into an old plan (intentionally or otherwise). Since I called and upgraded, my pricing now matches the website. "Yay!"


----------



## jarrodschockow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/12835453
> 
> 
> I saw on the news that someone shot out a main fiber optic line somewhere. Must have been in Maple Valley.
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm still deciding whether to switch to Comcast and buy Tivo boxes or rent the Comcast HD DVR's. Does Comcast still supply the channel menu if you go Tivo? Or do you have buy a subsciption from Tivo?. My Directv package has the Tivo service included in it now.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike



Thanks for the info. Yes, you do have to buy a subscription from Tivo to get their guide and service. I would highly suggest it though if you have the extra money, as the Tivo Series 3 is a much, much better working box than the Comcast DVR.


----------



## oversight

Could someone please shed light on why the National Geographic HD channel is on the Digital Classic package tier and higher, while all the rest of the HD channels (including the new ones) are available on the Digital Starter tier? Is comcast going to eventually shift NGHD to Starter? Just curious...


Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Most of the HD choices are now in line with the package their standard def counterpart exists in, if there is one (USA, A&E, ESPN1&2, Mojo which also has some FSN, TNT, Versus/Golf). Getting NGHD is actually one tier better since the sd version is in Preferred, the next tier higher ... now explain that one!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/12838699
> 
> 
> Could someone please shed light on why the National Geographic HD channel is on the Digital Classic package tier and higher, while all the rest of the HD channels (including the new ones) are available on the Digital Starter tier? Is comcast going to eventually shift NGHD to Starter? Just curious...



I believe NGC SD is on Digital Classic, so the HD station would be, as well.


Comcast seems to be mapping the HD channels to their SD package equivalents. So if you get the channel in SD, you will also get it in HD when it becomes available in HD.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12839381
> 
> 
> I believe NGC SD is on Digital Classic, so the HD station would be, as well.
> 
> 
> Comcast seems to be mapping the HD channels to their SD package equivalents. So if you get the channel in SD, you will also get it in HD when it becomes available in HD.



That stinks...had access to the channel while borrowing a friend's hd box for a few days, but lost it when I moved to the digital starter package. I like the station, but that and BBCA not worth the extra $13 or so it will cost to get them.


Looking forward to the new channels in March...if it happens.


----------



## aleywwu

i had a weird thing happen last night that i was hoping somebody might be able to explain.

i just bought a samsung lnt 4065f. it's my first hd display. i don't watch a lot of tv, so i'm planning on using an antenna to get whatever OTA signals i can pick up rather than paying for hd cable. hooking up regular rabbit ears, i've been able to get king, komo and kiro, as well as some other digital channels.

but, i somehow get free regular cable in the apartment i live in (no cable box or anything, just a jack in the wall). last night, i plugged the regular cable in and started the auto program on the tv. i interrupted it while it was going through the process of deleting the scrambled channels and was flipping through the stations really quick when i noticed that i was getting the local hd stations - i could see 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.x (i forget the exact number) but not 13.1, which i thought was a little strange. I unplugged the indoor antenna that i had already hooked up to make sure that i wasn't getting those channels because of that, and they were still there. Within a few minutes, though, 5.1 and 7.1 had disappeared. I still had 4.1 this morning, but could get the others.

So, was this a total fluke that got me local channels in hd for a few minutes, or is there some possibility that my free cable also includes free hd channels?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aleywwu* /forum/post/12845339
> 
> 
> i had a weird thing happen last night that i was hoping somebody might be able to explain.
> 
> i just bought a samsung lnt 4065f. it's my first hd display. i don't watch a lot of tv, so i'm planning on using an antenna to get whatever OTA signals i can pick up rather than paying for hd cable. hooking up regular rabbit ears, i've been able to get king, komo and kiro, as well as some other digital channels.
> 
> but, i somehow get free regular cable in the apartment i live in (no cable box or anything, just a jack in the wall). last night, i plugged the regular cable in and started the auto program on the tv. i interrupted it while it was going through the process of deleting the scrambled channels and was flipping through the stations really quick when i noticed that i was getting the local hd stations - i could see 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.x (i forget the exact number) but not 13.1, which i thought was a little strange. I unplugged the indoor antenna that i had already hooked up to make sure that i wasn't getting those channels because of that, and they were still there. Within a few minutes, though, 5.1 and 7.1 had disappeared. I still had 4.1 this morning, but could get the others.
> 
> So, was this a total fluke that got me local channels in hd for a few minutes, or is there some possibility that my free cable also includes free hd channels?



The FCC requires cable companies to provide local HD channels at no additional charge, so yes they are there. Not sure why they "disappeared" Rather than relying on your TV doing the scan, manually select them on the remote and see if they show up.


----------



## aleywwu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12845490
> 
> 
> The FCC requires cable companies to provide local HD channels at no additional charge, so yes they are there. Not sure why they "disappeared" Rather than relying on your TV doing the scan, manually select them on the remote and see if they show up.



ahh... i wasn't aware of that - thanks for the fast reply. this is good news!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aleywwu* /forum/post/12845526
> 
> 
> ahh... i wasn't aware of that - thanks for the fast reply. this is good news!



Enter your ZIP code at this site and it will indicate which unencrypted cable (qam) and OTA (8vsb) channels may be available to you:
http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## penguin killer

I'm watching the AZ versus Stanford game tonight and I noticed this the other night on a FSN game as well. They are broadcasting the game on the MOJO station 664, but the broadcast is horrible. It seems like every other frame is blurry. I've noticed this on two different HD televisions. Does anyone else see this, or know why this happens?


----------



## summersr

Looks like Comcast just pushed a firmware update (18.34).


Per http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...tware#DCH-3416 


its a known bug with software version 18.34...Jeez


The front DVR Record lights no longer function, although the LED will still show REC when a recording tuner is selected.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/12862896
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast just pushed a software update .
> 
> 
> The front DVR Record lights no longer function, although the LED will still show REC when a recording tuner is selected.



I saw this problem with the last 2 shows I recorded last night and tonight. I thought it wasn't recording the shows, but it shows up in my dvr recordings.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/12864415
> 
> 
> I saw this problem with the last 2 shows I recorded last night and tonight. I thought it wasn't recording the shows, but it shows up in my dvr recordings.




Call Comcast and log the issue.


The more of us that call the faster they may be to fix it.


When I called the person I talked to said he has logged several other users that mentioned the same thing.


----------



## Koggit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/12810789
> 
> 
> Here's what were getting in March.
> 
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Discovery Channel (Mirrors the actual channel, we will continue to have Discovery HD Theather)
> 
> TLC
> 
> Home & Garden
> 
> Sci Fi
> 
> 
> I would like to get CNN-HD before the conventions and election this year.



After visiting my family in Louisiana for Christmas and seeing the HD they get for less than I pay, that won't be enough to keep me satisfied. Food Network, Travel Channel, TBS... Comcast has a lot of catching up to do in addition to the channels you listed.


Not to mention I keep getting this "temporarily unavailable" error most of the time on A&E HD and USA HD... TNT HD gets the error pretty often too.


I hate Comcast. I wish I was in a building that'd let me get satellite... or there were another cable provider in my area.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koggit* /forum/post/12889780
> 
> 
> After visiting my family in Louisiana for Christmas and seeing the HD they get for less than I pay, that won't be enough to keep me satisfied. Food Network, Travel Channel, TBS... Comcast has a lot of catching up to do in addition to the channels you listed.
> 
> 
> Not to mention I keep getting this "temporarily unavailable" error most of the time on A&E HD and USA HD... TNT HD gets the error pretty often too.
> 
> 
> I hate Comcast. I wish I was in a building that'd let me get satellite... or there were another cable provider in my area.



Check your signal levels on those channels. Poor signal can cause some of that. Tighten your connections and remove any splitters as a test.


----------



## erl

can anyone here in the Seattle area who is using a Comcast HD set-top box tell me which boxes they are and whether or not they have firewire output for recording? do these boxes use the 5c flag, or can premium content be recorded? has anyone managed to get one of these boxes working with a HTPC? if so, what front-end are you using?


thanks in advance!


----------



## Chrome_CW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12812455
> 
> 
> Any idea if there will be an additional charge for these channels? with my analog cable, and free cablecard, I currently get about 15 HD channels included...



Hey Arf, out of curiosity, what are the 15 HD channels that you are currently receiving??


----------



## ben2e

I've got a Tivo S3 and have had fits with audio delay particularly watching HD Chanels CBS & ABC (107 & 104). A few on Tivo forums mentioned using the new MultiStream cards (where you only need one card for two tuners) fixed this problem.


I'm a bit confused by the fact that some (on this forum) don't see the delay. It's like watching a 60's badly dubbed movie for me. Anyone have a clue why some see it and others don't.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/12892160
> 
> 
> I've got a Tivo S3 and have had fits with audio delay particularly watching HD Chanels CBS & ABC (107 & 104). A few on Tivo forums mentioned using the new MultiStream cards (where you only need one card for two tuners) fixed this problem.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the fact that some (on this forum) don't see the delay. It's like watching a 60's badly dubbed movie for me. Anyone have a clue why some see it and others don't.



I recall reading some of the problems at tivocommunity.com a while back. If I recall correctly, the receiver was a common problem, and a new Onkyo model(one that otherwise got great reviews) was a common culpret (slow converting digital audio). Sonys and Denons were recomended the most. I have a Sony ES, which got great reviews too, but think Denons sound much better.


----------



## Reference




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/12892160
> 
> 
> I've got a Tivo S3 and have had fits with audio delay particularly watching HD Chanels CBS & ABC (107 & 104). A few on Tivo forums mentioned using the new MultiStream cards (where you only need one card for two tuners) fixed this problem.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the fact that some (on this forum) don't see the delay. It's like watching a 60's badly dubbed movie for me. Anyone have a clue why some see it and others don't.



A MultiStream card is essential. I couldn't even get my TiVoHD to work with Comcast at all until I finally worked it out after a few hours with a on-site tech and several hundred calls to a variety of nameless specialists hidden in secret Comcast bunkers throughout the midwest.


And remember that, no matter what they tell you, you only need one card, not two. It handles both tuners.


----------



## wareagle

My understanding is that the TiVo S3 still requires two cablecards for both tuners to work, even if one or both are multistream, but the TiVo HD only needs a single M-card.


----------



## Reference

That'd be odd because, as far as I understand it, the purpose of a Multistream card is to handle two signals from the provider in one card. Also, as far as I know, the HD and the S3 are essentially the same hardware with the S3 being THX-certified and having more storage capacity (and perhaps a few other bells and whistles).


On my TiVoHD, the gate concealing the cable card slots warns right there on the inside to only use one multistream cable card with implications of explosions and generic mayhem otherwise. I wonder if the S3 doesn't have a similar warning.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12897285
> 
> 
> That'd be odd because, as far as I understand it, the purpose of a Multistream card is to handle two signals from the provider in one card. Also, as far as I know, the HD and the S3 are essentially the same hardware with the S3 being THX-certified and having more storage capacity (and perhaps a few other bells and whistles).
> 
> 
> On my TiVoHD, the gate concealing the cable card slots warns right there on the inside to only use one multistream cable card with implications of explosions and generic mayhem otherwise. I wonder if the S3 doesn't have a similar warning.



Yup, S3 needs two m-cards or s-cards. One m-card won't do the trick.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12897232
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the TiVo S3 still requires two cablecards for both tuners to work, even if one or both are multistream, but the TiVo HD only needs a single M-card.



This is correct. The S3 and HD units are different in this respect.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12896191
> 
> 
> A MultiStream card is essential. I couldn't even get my TiVoHD to work with Comcast at all until I finally worked it out after a few hours with a on-site tech and several hundred calls to a variety of nameless specialists hidden in secret Comcast bunkers throughout the midwest.
> 
> 
> And remember that, no matter what they tell you, you only need one card, not two. It handles both tuners.



I had problems with Comcast Cablecards recently when adding HBO. I verified that everything was "paired" and still couldn't get HBO. While searching blogs, I found that several channels require that the cable card be "validated" and paired. Once I got a Comcast CSR who knew what "validating" is, we did so quickly and HBO was working soon thereafter. For me, the shocking part was that it seems all cable cards should be "validated," but the Comcast reps want to hang up on you once your cards are "paired."


----------



## Reference

Learn something new every day.


I have taken you guys off of my Christmas card list for proving me wrong in public, though. SUFFER.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/12898965
> 
> 
> Learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> I have taken you guys off of my Christmas card list for proving me wrong in public, though. SUFFER.



At least we won't have to worry about that for another 11 months!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12898957
> 
> 
> I had problems with Comcast Cablecards recently when adding HBO. I verified that everything was "paired" and still couldn't get HBO. While searching blogs, I found that several channels require that the cable card be "validated" and paired. Once I got a Comcast CSR who knew what "validating" is, we did so quickly and HBO was working soon thereafter. For me, the shocking part was that it seems all cable cards should be "validated," but the Comcast reps want to hang up on you once your cards are "paired."



I think I had the same issue. They confirmed my cards worked, but I was missing a slew of channels in the 100s, 200s and 500s. They did a truck roll (fortunately free) and the tech had a rep do some magic over the phone and voila, they all worked.


----------



## amphigory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erl* /forum/post/12891262
> 
> 
> can anyone here in the Seattle area who is using a Comcast HD set-top box tell me which boxes they are and whether or not they have firewire output for recording? do these boxes use the 5c flag, or can premium content be recorded? has anyone managed to get one of these boxes working with a HTPC? if so, what front-end are you using?



I'm running MythTV with Comcast DCH3200 box using firewire. I'm not subscribed to premium movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc). All channels with the exception of History HD are working with firewire. For whatever reason, History HD is set to CCI=0x02. All the Encore channels, network HD channels, HD Theater, TNT HD, etc, show CCI=0x00. Good times!


The only irritating issue is that the DCH3200 will switch firewire node numbers at odd times. This interrupts the MPEG2 stream to my Myth box until I switch firewire ports on the 3200 or reboot both the STB and my Myth box. I'm looking for a solution but have found none yet.


FYI... if you are using MythTV, the firewire channel change utility '6200ch' works with the DCH3200 with the latest patches.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amphigory* /forum/post/12901027
> 
> 
> I'm running MythTV with Comcast DCH3200 box using firewire. I'm not subscribed to premium movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc). All channels with the exception of History HD are working with firewire. For whatever reason, History HD is set to CCI=0x02. All the Encore channels, network HD channels, HD Theater, TNT HD, etc, show CCI=0x00. Good times!
> 
> 
> The only irritating issue is that the DCH3200 will switch firewire node numbers at odd times. This interrupts the MPEG2 stream to my Myth box until I switch firewire ports on the 3200 or reboot both the STB and my Myth box. I'm looking for a solution but have found none yet.
> 
> 
> FYI... if you are using MythTV, the firewire channel change utility '6200ch' works with the DCH3200 with the latest patches.



I run mythtv with firewire too. Almost all the channels including the premium channels used to work for me, but now many of them have 5c enabled as do many of the other stations, including the networks during football games (the 5c is disabled for other programming on the networks). So I think YMMV when it comes to 5c. I have a DCH3200 and a DCT6200. I only get the node switches when I turn my set top boxes off and on (sometimes). It doesn't require a reboot for me, just changing the node number in mythtv-setup.


----------



## pastiche

Couple of changes I noticed this evening:


"Q13 Fox First Forecast Channel" that went live on OTA 18-2 is now on 111-4 w/ PSIP remap to 13-2. (Something is a bit flaky with the PSIP data, though: on a plain QAM tuner, this is on 111-4; on a PSIP-enabled QAM tuner, this is on 111-3, w/ remap to 13-2.)


The South King County PEG channels have been added channel 117 (where the City and North King County ones have been for a while): PSETV on 117-1060, Puget Sound Access on 117-1065.


I'll hold off on updating the list until I know the corresponding Comcast Channel for 111-4/13-2. I'm too lazy to do it twice.


----------



## clemon79

For the 12 hockey fans in Seattle who care, the NHL Network went live today, on Channel 419, just in time for All-Star Weekend. Woo!


It's unscrambled right now...does anyone know if this is just a free preview or will this be part of the Sports tier?


----------



## BIslander

KIRO has fired up the RTN network on 7.2. Will Comcast add this fine offering so we can all watch Quincy ME?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/12911573
> 
> 
> KIRO has fired up the RTN network on 7.2. Will Comcast add this fine offering so we can all watch Quincy ME?



"Get Smart" -- it's on channel 117.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12912039
> 
> 
> "Get Smart" -- it's on channel 117.



Thanks. I ran across Quincy OTA at work. Can't wait to get home and check out 117.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12912039
> 
> 
> "Get Smart" -- it's on channel 117.



Is anyone getting the schedule information for RTN or NHL? I'm not for RTN (but did not check NHL - since I don't get it). I completed the onlinle form for Tivo to add RTN with Comcast, Trinity, etc, for my zip code (98006).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/12920185
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the schedule information for RTN or NHL? I'm not for RTN (but did not check NHL - since I don't get it). I completed the onlinle form for Tivo to add RTN with Comcast, Trinity, etc, for my zip code (98006).



Just saw this for RTN. No guide data yet here in Lakewood. Right now they're shoing Happy Days. PQ is good for a SD channel. The following Wikipedia link has more information on this channel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro_Television_Network


----------



## wareagle

I have guide data for 117 through February 7 in Bellevue. The channel name in the guide is KIRO2.


----------



## seatown88

Using a QAM tuner does anyone have the latest channel lineup for comcast?. Thanks


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatown88* /forum/post/12928910
> 
> 
> Using a QAM tuner does anyone have the latest channel lineup for comcast?. Thanks



Doesn't this site anwer that question?

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 



Assuming this site is updated regularly?


----------



## seatown88

Thank You! That is great.


----------



## sirfergy

I added a CableCard to my account yesterday. I can tune most of the channels, including the HD locals but none of the other HD channels. Does each CableCard need the HD package added to get the rest?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatown88* /forum/post/12928910
> 
> 
> Using a QAM tuner does anyone have the latest channel lineup for comcast?. Thanks



Pastiche keeps a pretty good list updated:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12370931


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/12928994
> 
> 
> I added a CableCard to my account yesterday. I can tune most of the channels, including the HD locals but none of the other HD channels. Does each CableCard need the HD package added to get the rest?



You can get most of the HD channels by adding the digital package - not sure if its called digital starter or digital prefferred. Other HD channels are available with premium packages: HBO, SHow, Cinimax . . .


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/12928994
> 
> 
> I added a CableCard to my account yesterday. I can tune most of the channels, including the HD locals but none of the other HD channels. Does each CableCard need the HD package added to get the rest?



I have a cable card with basic analog service and do NOT have a digital or HD package...and can get about 15-20 HD channels, not just the local...


----------



## tluxon

It's been about a year since I put our two current Motorola 3416's into service and over the past month or two their recording capacities have gradually diminished. One of them now says the DVR is full when at 42% (as of last night) and the other goes up to about 65% before saying it is completely full. Once one of these messages pops up, nothing can be done without first deleting a show. I've already had to delete a number of shows I really wanted to see but hadn't yet had an opportunity to.


Anyway, I'd like to get a TiVoHD at some point - probably as soon as I'm convinced I would be immune to this kind of a problem. In the meantime, I've got one of the 3416's in the car to swap out at the Service Center today.


Should I get another 3416? Or is there another, possibly better choice available yet? I need the firewire for my DVHS and for archiving certain things with CapDVHS.


Thanks!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12929012
> 
> 
> Pastiche keeps a pretty good list updated:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12370931



Try these instead. I made the three additions I mentioned the other day.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12930779
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Should I get another 3416? Or is there another, possibly better choice available yet?
> 
> ...



DCH3416 is the latest.


----------



## artseattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12930779
> 
> 
> It's been about a year since I put our two current Motorola 3416's into service and over the past month or two their recording capacities have gradually diminished. One of them now says the DVR is full when at 42% (as of last night) and the other goes up to about 65% before saying it is completely full. Once one of these messages pops up, nothing can be done without first deleting a show. I've already had to delete a number of shows I really wanted to see but hadn't yet had an opportunity to.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to get a TiVoHD at some point - probably as soon as I'm convinced I would be immune to this kind of a problem. In the meantime, I've got one of the 3416's in the car to swap out at the Service Center today.
> 
> 
> Should I get another 3416? Or is there another, possibly better choice available yet? I need the firewire for my DVHS and for archiving certain things with CapDVHS.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Every now and then this occurs with my 3416. I've taken to unplugging it for about 30 seconds and then plugging it back in. It takes about 10 minutes to get the guide back but this often gets rid of the glitches for a while. I've never lost any recorded shows but YMMV.


Art


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12931136
> 
> 
> DCH3416 is the latest.



Are they basically the same? Will the same capture driver work for it that works with the DCT-3416?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12931331
> 
> 
> Are they basically the same? Will the same capture driver work for it that works with the DCT-3416?



The firewire capture works the same for me in Linux as it does for the DCT 34xx...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12930779
> 
> 
> It's been about a year since I put our two current Motorola 3416's into service and over the past month or two their recording capacities have gradually diminished. One of them now says the DVR is full when at 42% (as of last night) and the other goes up to about 65% before saying it is completely full. Once one of these messages pops up, nothing can be done without first deleting a show. I've already had to delete a number of shows I really wanted to see but hadn't yet had an opportunity to.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to get a TiVoHD at some point - probably as soon as I'm convinced I would be immune to this kind of a problem. In the meantime, I've got one of the 3416's in the car to swap out at the Service Center today.
> 
> 
> Should I get another 3416? Or is there another, possibly better choice available yet? I need the firewire for my DVHS and for archiving certain things with CapDVHS.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's a software glitch. You can get more info here: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...is_100.25_full


----------



## Mike777

I live in the Wallingford area of north Seattle. A couple of years ago, I had a TV with QAM tuning. It worked OK, but KOMO 4 and PBS channel 9 HD channels always gave me trouble. I sold this TV and instead have used a cable box and digital subsription. But I recently bought a PCI HD tuner card that actually does QAM reception (Kworld 115.) For the most part the card works good, but I still have trouble with KOMO 4 and PBS. Same exact problem from two years ago. As far as I know, these two are subchannels of the same digital channel.


So are other people having trouble with these QAM channels? I'm going to move to Seatac in the next month, and will be going with straight cable for awhile, which my condo pays for (OTA sucks in that particular area, all I get are the religious stations in Bellevue.)


So my question, how is QAM in other parts of the Seattle area with Comcast?


----------



## jaiden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/12938951
> 
> 
> I live in the Wallingford area of north Seattle. A couple of years ago, I had a TV with QAM tuning. It worked OK, but KOMO 4 and PBS channel 9 HD channels always gave me trouble. I sold this TV and instead have used a cable box and digital subsription. But I recently bought a PCI HD tuner card that actually does QAM reception (Kworld 115.) For the most part the card works good, but I still have trouble with KOMO 4 and PBS. Same exact problem from two years ago. As far as I know, these two are subchannels of the same digital channel.
> 
> 
> So are other people having trouble with these QAM channels? I'm going to move to Seatac in the next month, and will be going with straight cable for awhile, which my condo pays for (OTA sucks in that particular area, all I get are the religious stations in Bellevue.)
> 
> 
> So my question, how is QAM in other parts of the Seattle area with Comcast?



I'm in Eastlake and having EXACTLY the same issue. Every hd channel works great except those in the 82-* range. So no KOMO HD and no KCTS HD for me.


I'm using the internal qam tuner on a sony xbr3. I've tried bypassing my cable splitters with no improvement. If it is a signal issue, I'd be really interested to know why 85-3 and 80-10 work without any problem. I imagine they live on similar frequencies. I haven't called comcast as I just can't stand talking to them.


----------



## wareagle

I get the QAM channels on 82 fine in Bellevue, so it may be a signal strength problem.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaiden* /forum/post/12939163
> 
> 
> I'm in Eastlake and having EXACTLY the same issue. Every hd channel works great except those in the 82-* range. So no KOMO HD and no KCTS HD for me.



CATV Channel 82 occupies the same spectrum as OTA Channel 31, where KONG-DT lives.


Given your location, you may have ingress on the line from KONG-DT OTA interfering with KOMO-DT and KCTS-DT on cable. This is the same type of ingress that, in the analogue world, creates ghosting on channels-into-channels (4, 5, 7, etc.)


Check for loose fittings, bad coax, etc. I would likely begin by attaching the input on your tuner/TV directly to the cable drop, before any splitters, long runs, etc.


On the other hand, it could be something entirely different! But it's a good place to start.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/12939596
> 
> 
> CATV Channel 82 occupies the same spectrum as OTA Channel 31, where KONG-DT lives.
> 
> 
> Given your location, you may have ingress on the line from KONG-DT OTA interfering with KOMO-DT and KCTS-DT on cable. This is the same type of ingress that, in the analogue world, creates ghosting on channels-into-channels (4, 5, 7, etc.)
> 
> 
> Check for loose fittings, bad coax, etc. I would likely begin by attaching the input on your tuner/TV directly to the cable drop, before any splitters, long runs, etc.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it could be something entirely different! But it's a good place to start.



If that is the case, when I move to Seatac, I should have no trouble because the OTA signal from KONG is terrible. So this leakage should not be a problem (fingers crossed.)


I thought one of the reasons cable went with the QAM variation is so leakage of OTA ATSC signal would not interfere with QAM HD.


As far as I know, QAM and ATSC (OTA) HD are virtually identical.


----------



## eiger

I'm in North Seattle and I have a Motorola DCT3416


I really hate the software that Comcast is currently using. Do we know how long it will be before Comcast brings a Tivo implementation to their boxes for the Seattle area?


----------



## AVSman

Hi all,


I have a Panasonic tv that can tune QAM channels, and I currently have Limited Basic cable. If I upgrade to Expanded Basic, will I be able to find Discovery HD in the clear, or is it an encrypted channel? If it's in the clear, what is the channel number?


Thanks much!


----------



## wareagle

AVSman -- It doesn't really matter what you upgrade to, since you won't be able to pick up any encrypted channels without a cablecard. If you can't get it now you wouldn't be able to get it by upgrading, without a cable box or cablecard.


----------



## AVSman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/12943888
> 
> 
> AVSman -- It doesn't really matter what you upgrade to, since you won't be able to pick up any encrypted channels without a cablecard. If you can't get it now you wouldn't be able to get it by upgrading, without a cable box or cablecard.



Thanks for the reply!


I was hoping that it was in the range of frequencies currently being blocked by the Limited Basic filter on my cable line, and that I would be able to tune it once I upgraded to Expanded Basic. So you are saying that Discovery HD is an encrypted channel? Are all non-local HD channels encrypted? (I was hoping there would be a few more I would be able to tune, if the filter was removed.)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSman* /forum/post/12946256
> 
> 
> ...So you are saying that Discovery HD is an encrypted channel? Are all non-local HD channels encrypted? (I was hoping there would be a few more I would be able to tune, if the filter was removed.)



Yep. Unless you're lucky & Comcast has screwed up your neighborhood settings - only local HD channels are transmitted in the clear (as required by FCC). Pretty much everything else is encrypted.


Also keep in mind we currently get "Discovery HD Theater" (with digital subscription) which is a separate channel from "The Discovery Channel" with different programming (more nature/scenic HD stuff, less Mythbusters). It's not just a HD simulcast of the channel you get with Limited Basic.


----------



## AVSman

Thanks so much for the replies! Now I understand.


----------



## eiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/12940369
> 
> 
> I'm in North Seattle and I have a Motorola DCT3416
> 
> 
> I really hate the software that Comcast is currently using. Do we know how long it will be before Comcast brings a Tivo implementation to their boxes for the Seattle area?



Anyone have an idea on the question above? Thx.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/12940369
> 
> 
> I really hate the software that Comcast is currently using. Do we know how long it will be before Comcast brings a Tivo implementation to their boxes for the Seattle area?



I have been following the New Hampshire/Massachusetts ComcastTivo roll-out thread and they're still having a slew of problems downloading it onto the boxes themselves as well as getting all the features and functionality to work.


So I expect a few more months, at least, of testing before they start the larger roll-out. I figured it would be 2-3 years for Seattle so I bought the TivoHD with a 3-year contract.


----------



## tluxon

Vanns.com has the TiVoHD on sale at $250 each. It looks like it only has the 160GB HD and has no firewire output for my JVC 40k DVHS VCR, but I placed an order for two of them anyway.


Overall, I've been pretty satisfied with the Comcast DVRs but didn't like paying so much for something so buggy that requires me to record everything twice in order to start viewing on one TV and finish viewing on another (I realize I'll only be able to use the Room-to-Room feature on non CCI=2 programs, but at least that should help some). I've also grown accustomed to browsing the guide and setting recordings while viewing a program and it seems as though the TiVoHD doesn't allow this.


Am I going to regret my decision and wish that I had kept at least one of the Comcast DVR's?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12949900
> 
> 
> Am I going to regret my decision and wish that I had kept at least one of the Comcast DVR's?



I certainly haven't. I was willing to wait it out for ComcastTivo with the MSE software, but three days into iGuide/SARA I was using TivoHD because the new software was unusable.


Mind you, I don't use PPV or OnDemand, so neither service weighed in favor of keeping the Comcast unit. And my monthly bill went down about $8 a month, to boot.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12946631
> 
> 
> Yep. Unless you're lucky & Comcast has screwed up your neighborhood settings - only local HD channels are transmitted in the clear (as required by FCC). Pretty much everything else is encrypted.
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind we currently get "Discovery HD Theater" (with digital subscription) which is a separate channel from "The Discovery Channel" with different programming (more nature/scenic HD stuff, less Mythbusters). It's not just a HD simulcast of the channel you get with Limited Basic.



What's intresting is that I did a scan tonight of the QAM channels, and it appears Discovery Channel HD is available in Everett at 124-1. It's airing the Discovery eastern time zone lineup, and appears to be in HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12950718
> 
> 
> What's intresting is that I did a scan tonight of the QAM channels, and it appears Discovery Channel HD is available in Everett at 124-1. It's airing the Discovery eastern time zone lineup, and appears to be in HD.



Interesting. I read that we're supposed to get Discovery HD simulcast in March. If it were un-encrypted, it would make some sense, because it would mirror getting Discovery with limited basic cable.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/12950718
> 
> 
> What's intresting is that I did a scan tonight of the QAM channels, and it appears Discovery Channel HD is available in Everett at 124-1. It's airing the Discovery eastern time zone lineup, and appears to be in HD.



I hope we get this soon.







There's nothing active (even encrypted) above 121 on Comcast Seattle (at least on my node.)


----------



## eiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12947337
> 
> 
> I have been following the New Hampshire/Massachusetts ComcastTivo roll-out thread and they're still having a slew of problems downloading it onto the boxes themselves as well as getting all the features and functionality to work.
> 
> 
> So I expect a few more months, at least, of testing before they start the larger roll-out. I figured it would be 2-3 years for Seattle so I bought the TivoHD with a 3-year contract.



Nausicaa - what tivo model did you end up going with? do you have any problems with the software? I assume they update their software fairly frequently?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/12955279
> 
> 
> Nausicaa - what tivo model did you end up going with? do you have any problems with the software? I assume they update their software fairly frequently?



I have the TivoHD. I had a few issues setting up the multi-stream cable card with it not getting some channels, but it looked like it was a configuration issue on Comcast's end and it was quickly covered.


We did get a recent major update that added some new features (Amazon Unbox and such) and as Comcast adds channels the Tivo service picks them up at the same time. There was a major issue with Tivo updating the guide data for the last big HD push we had (NGC, USA, etc.) with them taking some three weeks to populate the guide data, but new channel adds seem to get the guide data immediately so perhaps that last snafu forced Tivo to be a bit more proactive.


----------



## AVSman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12951155
> 
> 
> Interesting. I read that we're supposed to get Discovery HD simulcast in March. If it were un-encrypted, it would make some sense, because it would mirror getting Discovery with limited basic cable.



Wow! I hope we do get Discovery HD in March. Do you remember where you saw this information?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSman* /forum/post/12958251
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope we do get Discovery HD in March. Do you remember where you saw this information?



Yes - it was a post right here, about 3 or 4 pages back. From "coachv" I think...


----------



## AVSman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/12959259
> 
> 
> Yes - it was a post right here, about 3 or 4 pages back. From "coachv" I think...










Doh! Thanks. I guess that's what the big SEARCH button is for, huh?


----------



## sharding

What's up with the ghosting in the image on KOMO 4 news (Comcast channel 104)? Is anyone else seeing this? It's most visible in the graphics, but it exists in the whole picture. Here's an example from tonight:











Especially look at the vertical edges of the "4."


I haven't noticed this on any other channels, or even on other shows on KOMO. I'm watching on a Sharp LC-52D92U (52" LCD) with a TiVo Series3.


----------



## karlw56

does anyone know whats wrong with usa hd and a&e hd, they have been down for a couple of days.


----------



## Budget_HT

Re: KOMO-DT News "Ghosting"


I don't know the whole story, but here are some items that could contribute to what you are seeing.


KOMO news productions are really widescreen 480i (or p?) upconverted by them to transmit over their HD channel at 720p.


Depending on how you have your cable box and HDTV set up, there could be some more resolution conversions taking place. For example, if your receiver is set for 1080i output always, then it is converting the 720p to 1080i for output over HDMI or component video. If your TV has a native resolution other than 1080i (or p), then another conversion takes place within the TV to map 1080i to the native resolution.


Artifacts that sometimes look like ringing and ghosting can creep into the signal path in a variety oy ways and places.


When I watch the "HD" local news on KIRO, on all of my HDTVs (one rear-projection CRT, one DLP and one direct-view LCD) I see severe ringing (like repeated little echos of vertical lines to the right of the original object, similar to what is showing in your photo above), especially on their feeds from outside the studio. KIRO-DT news is also widescreen 480i (or p?), upconverted to 1080i for transmission over their HD channel.


I don't know for sure where those artifacts come from, but since I see them on 3 different HDTVs with 3 different display technologies, I suspect they come from somewhere upstream from me.


With our HDTVs, we can now see artifacts that may have been masked in the past by the analog TV transmission systems and TVs.


KING-DT HD news is actually true 1080i HD in the studio. Their remote feeds (field cameras) appear to be widescreen 480i (or p). I don't see artifacts on KING-DT HD news unless I get very close to the screen (far closer than a recommended viewing distance).


----------



## sharding

Thanks Budget_HT. That makes sense. Just for the heck of it, I recorded a couple of minutes of last night's 11PM KOMO news and grabbed a frame directly from the recorded mpeg. The artifacts show there too, so it's definitely in the signal I'm receiving, not something from upscaling on my side.











Oh well...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/12966488
> 
> 
> does anyone know whats wrong with usa hd and a&e hd, they have been down for a couple of days.



Both of these channels have been working for me the past couple of days.


I did have a problem a while back where I didn't get MYQ 110 for a long time. That problem was finally fixed by Comcast replacing the cable from the street to my house. Apparently it had been damaged somehow from either landscaping or Verizon Fios installation







.


----------



## blahblahblahblah

Hey guys,


Ive had Comcast HD over the past year or so. But DirecTV boasts of upto 90 HD channels compared to Comcast's handful HD channels. The cost is approx. the same +/- $10/ month. So, why is everybody not switching from Comcast to DirecTv? What am I missing?


Thanks.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blahblahblahblah* /forum/post/12973020
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Ive had Comcast HD over the past year or so. But DirecTV boasts of upto 90 HD channels compared to Comcast's handful HD channels. The cost is approx. the same +/- $10/ month. So, why is everybody not switching from Comcast to DirecTv? What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well, Comcast's argument is that you can see more HD at any given moment by watching HD movies or shows On Demand. Personally, I don't buy it, and I prefer would more HD channels, since I don't really use On Demand that much. I really am considering switching one of these days if Comcast doesn't start stepping up.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blahblahblahblah* /forum/post/12973020
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Ive had Comcast HD over the past year or so. But DirecTV boasts of upto 90 HD channels compared to Comcast's handful HD channels. The cost is approx. the same +/- $10/ month. So, why is everybody not switching from Comcast to DirecTv? What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Some reasons for some people:

Upfront cost of equipment for multiple rooms
DVR/STB lock-in (No HD via Tivo or HTPCs, need a box to watch any channel on any tv)
Discount on voice and Internet that some people receive with comcast
Unable to get DirecTV signal
Not all the locals are available in HD with DirecTV in some areas.
Contract lock-in


Numbers 1 and 2 are my main reasons.


----------



## Tdawgman

For the hell of it, I checked 124 with my QAM tuner and found Discovery HD on 124-3 in the clear. Looks great!! It's coming soon. I doubt we will wait until March if they already have it on.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12973635
> 
> 
> For the hell of it, I checked 124 with my QAM tuner and found Discovery HD on 124-3 in the clear. Looks great!! It's coming soon. I doubt we will wait until March if they already have it on.



I can't get it on the eastside...

Is it identical programming to regular Discovery?,


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12974396
> 
> 
> I can't get it on the eastside...
> 
> Is it identical programming to regular Discovery?,



Pretty sure it's the east coast feed. It is Discovery though and not HD Theatre.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12974578
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's the east coast feed. It is Discovery though and not HD Theatre.



you're sure it's 124-3, and what part of town are you in?


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12974715
> 
> 
> you're sure it's 124-3, and what part of town are you in?



Yep, just checked again. I'm in Mountlake Terrace, just north of Seattle. Somebody in Everett found it at 124-1. That's why I looked around.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tdawgman* /forum/post/12974733
> 
> 
> Yep, just checked again. I'm in Mountlake Terrace, just north of Seattle. Somebody in Everett found it at 124-1. That's why I looked around.



I do not think Discovery HD is even "officially" offered ...If anyone can view it with there box or cable card, please advise what channel number...


----------



## gdeep

Discovery HDT (663) isn't working for me as of right now. I'm in redmond.


Is anybody else having problems with this channel?


----------



## Nausicaa

It was dead a good part of the day but it is back now. I'm successfully recording "Accident Investigator" on it now.


----------



## cbrucia

I ordered a TiVo HD (3 months free service was too good to resist) so I need a CableCard. When I drop off my cable box tonight can I expect they'll just hand one over? Or will I have to schedule an at-home appt to do the same thing (pop the card in and make a phone call) that I can do myself faster and easier?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/12989824
> 
> 
> I ordered a TiVo HD (3 months free service was too good to resist) so I need a CableCard. When I drop off my cable box tonight can I expect they'll just hand one over? Or will I have to schedule an at-home appt to do the same thing (pop the card in and make a phone call) that I can do myself faster and easier?



They handed 2 cards to me when I did the same 1.5 years ago for my S3. Comcast can pair the card(s) but will not be able to "validate" such. All of the channels may or may not work without being "validated." In either case, I would call Comcast tech support and say, "I reasearched my unit online, and all the blogs are telling me my cablecards need to be 'validated.'" For me, this bypassed the need for a truck roll and got all the channels working perfectly.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/12950028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/12949900
> 
> 
> Am I going to regret my decision and wish that I had kept at least one of the Comcast DVR's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly haven't. I was willing to wait it out for ComcastTivo with the MSE software, but three days into iGuide/SARA I was using TivoHD because the new software was unusable.
> 
> 
> Mind you, I don't use PPV or OnDemand, so neither service weighed in favor of keeping the Comcast unit. And my monthly bill went down about $8 a month, to boot.
Click to expand...


We rarely use PPV or OnDemand ourselves, so we'll likely deploy both TiVoHD's, but for now we'll probably retain one of the Comcast DVRs for its firewire and the rare occasion we may wish to use PPV or OnDemand.


Having entered the DVR world in early 2002 with 3 lifetime ReplayTVs, I'm wondering if TiVo has any kind of lifetime service plan. Perhaps a "competitive conversion" policy? What's the best I can do for activating these two TiVoHDs?


At this point, I don't imagine that we'll ever cut out cable, but if I were to do so, might there be any consideration for people who need local OTA guide data only?


----------



## newlinux

If you just want a comcast box for firewire or PPV/OnDemand you can get non DVR digital box. That's what I use for OnDemand and firewire. Costs less...


----------



## ben2e

Just curious if anyone else had the horrible lip sync I experienced watching Lost in HD last night. I've seen more subtle issues before that just annoyed me but Lost was so far off, the lips stopped moving before I'd hear any sound. It was like a bad joke. I watched it through a Tivo S3 but I'm hoping other folks using HD may have seen something similar (or even if not, that information would be useful).


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13000258
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else had the horrible lip sync I experienced watching Lost in HD last night. I've seen more subtle issues before that just annoyed me but Lost was so far off, the lips stopped moving before I'd hear any sound. It was like a bad joke. I watched it through a Tivo S3 but I'm hoping other folks using HD may have seen something similar (or even if not, that information would be useful).



No sound problems here. I watched through a TivoS3. I'm using component out with digital optical to a Sony ES receiver.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13000258
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else had the horrible lip sync I experienced watching Lost in HD last night.



It was out of sync for me on the live broadcast. I had to stop watching.


----------



## sirfergy

Did anyone have video dropouts on UHD last night?


----------



## Junior34

I had some pixel problems with Lost, but no sound issues.


----------



## Michael Warner

I noticed that on Lost as well. It threw me for a loop at first as I used to have a Vizio LCD that had a permanent lip sync issue and was afraid that was what was happening again. On the other hand I thought the image was much cleaner than last season. Hope they can fix the audio issue.


----------



## quarque

This audio/lip sync issue has been around for years since digital started. It is inherent in the design of the systems being used because the video and audio are two separate streams with their own buffering all the way from the source. THERE IS NO FIX at present. All you can do is change channels and change back to reset the buffers. They are working on a new scheme to sync the audio but that may be a year off and may require firmware updates for it to work.


Some channels and some equipment seem more prone to the problem. I first started out with a Samsung T160 box several years ago and ch 4 was always having trouble but rarely on other channels. Since I switched to Comcast a year ago I hardly ever see any sync issues but that may be because I use the DVR and rarely watch anything "live".


----------



## eiger

Hey Everyone,


What chanell number is the Super Bowl on this afternoon for those of us who have Comast HD?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/13015102
> 
> 
> What chanell number is the Super Bowl on this afternoon for those of us who have Comast HD?



Channel 113 - KCPQ HD - Our local FOX affiliate.


----------



## eiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13015518
> 
> 
> Channel 113 - KCPQ HD - Our local FOX affiliate.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## ben2e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/13010538
> 
> 
> This audio/lip sync issue has been around for years since digital started. It is inherent in the design of the systems being used because the video and audio are two separate streams with their own buffering all the way from the source. THERE IS NO FIX at present. All you can do is change channels and change back to reset the buffers. They are working on a new scheme to sync the audio but that may be a year off and may require firmware updates for it to work.
> 
> 
> Some channels and some equipment seem more prone to the problem. I first started out with a Samsung T160 box several years ago and ch 4 was always having trouble but rarely on other channels. Since I switched to Comcast a year ago I hardly ever see any sync issues but that may be because I use the DVR and rarely watch anything "live".



Thanks, what I can't understand is why some folks see it and others don't. I'm using a Tivo S3 most of the time but I've tried sending the cable straight to the TV, using an HD Antenna with the Tivo. The audio sync changes a little perhaps but it's still obvious. I'd love to find out what equipment I can buy to make it go away. Other than the S3, I bought everything new this fall. I guess I haven't yet tried using my computer monitor instead of the TV but it seems unlikely. The only other fix I can think of is to use some kind of device that would introduce a video delay. My Onkyo receiver definitely makes it worse but even without it in the loop, it's still bad. I've talked even to other folks using S3's in Seattle. Some see it and others not at all. Very confusing. Funny how difficult it's been to find good information about this. Yours is the most useful I've had in a while. I've also heard the studio's themselves have encoding issues but then you'd figure that everyone would see the same problem and raise hell which isn't the case.


----------



## drew00001

Here is a quote from Tivocommunity.com. Audio latency with the Onkyo receiver(s) is a common problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkdtv* /forum/post/5726090
> 
> 
> The primary problem with the Onkyo TX-SR805 is audio latency. It adds more audio latency than most receivers, and this makes lipsync issues more pronounced. Onkyo is reportedly working on a firmware update to fix the problem, but it is not yet clear if or when that will materialize.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo also takes 1.0-2.0 seconds longer to lock onto the audio signal than some other mid-range receivers. This is noticeable when you switch between DD2.0 and DD5.1 channels, and on channels that use DD2.0 for commercials and DD5.1 for the actual program. It is also noticeable after instant replay, or when hitting play after fast forward. The Onkyo takes an extra second or two to output sound.
> 
> 
> If you ignore the audio latency / delay issue above, the Onkyo produces some the best sound available in any receiver under $1200. I ultimately returned the Onkyo 805 and went with the Denon 3808ci for $400 more. The Denon sounds _almost_ as good, but it eliminates those latency and delay issues.
> 
> 
> I've found that recordings with slightly out-of-sync audio were unwatchable on the Onkyo, but are watchable on the Denon. The Onkyo adds just a little too much audio delay; it's not noticeable on most programming, but it is noticeable on content that is slightly out-of-sync to start. The Denon is also very fast to output audio after audio format changes and trickplay functions such as replay and 30s skip.
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> If Onkyo can fix their latency and delay issues, that would be my top choice above given the price/performance. Until that happens, I would look at the Denon 3808ci and Yamaha RX-V1800. I don't have any experience with the new Pioneer Elite models. If your budget exceeds $1200, then you have a lot of other choices as well.



Here is another link to Tivocommunity.com re: audio sync problems.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...receiver+audio


----------



## ben2e

Thanks, I'd seen that thread as well. Some folks were able to fix their audio sync (mostly using TivoHD's) by switching to Cable Card Type M. I have tried each but no improvement either way. I may still try a few new cards just in case.


Still puzzled why others don't see the problem using the same gear.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13019155
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'd seen that thread as well. Some folks were able to fix their audio sync (mostly using TivoHD's) by switching to Cable Card Type M. I have tried each but no improvement either way. I may still try a few new cards just in case.
> 
> 
> Still puzzled why others don't see the problem using the same gear.



Often times the flat panel set itself is the problem-- especially with low end (Vizio, Element, etc). Low end sets have to do something to get to their low points- they buy screens (which may or may not be first grade) from one of the 6 current manuafactures (LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Pioneer, Hitachi, Sony)- then the put their own parts in set. Here lies the probnlem- to meet the price points, you do not get high quality parts.


You get what you pay for...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/13024330
> 
> 
> Often times the flat panel set itself is the problem-- especially with low end (Vizio, Element, etc). Low end sets have to do something to get to their low points- they buy screens (which may or may not be first grade) from one of the 6 current manuafactures (LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Pioneer, Hitachi, Sony)- then the put their own parts in set. Here lies the probnlem- to meet the price points, you do not get high quality parts.
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for...



I really doubt it is the TV itself...If it was, then one would see(hear) the lipsync problem equally on all HD programming, but almost everyone who has the problem finds it to only occur on certain shows, and it may be variable, week to week. I have had 2 different tech directors at local affiliates independently tell me the problem originates at the network


----------



## ben2e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13024518
> 
> 
> I really doubt it is the TV itself...If it was, then one would see(hear) the lipsync problem equally on all HD programming, but almost everyone who has the problem finds it to only occur on certain shows, and it may be variable, week to week. I have had 2 different tech directors at local affiliates independently tell me the problem originates at the network



Agreed, I have a Pioneer 5080 which is a very good set. Granted it's the only part I haven't tried swapping out. But I figure the set would not likely be doing much or any audio processing. And if it had video processing failures, then you'd expect the error in the other direction. It does bring up a good point. The source or receiver sends video to a monitor and audio to speakers. It can't really know what the video delay will be. You'd expect the video delay not to change (or at least be adjustable) but I'm not aware of any receiver that allows an adjustment of video delay.


And of course it doesn't explain the one channel having delay, the other not.


----------



## gdeep

This is great news...all games (home and away) will be in HD

http://www.tvpredictions.com/mariners020608.htm


----------



## Todd Nicholson

This will only be good if we ever get a dedicated FSNHD channel. Unfortunately I don't think that Mojo airs any of the away games. The home games will be on MojoHD, just like last year, but the away games will be on FSN (30) standard def channel. This will only be good if we ever get a dedicated FSNHD channel. Unless of course MojoHD will be airing the away games, too, but in past seasons they haven't.


----------



## brownnet

The channel that has MOJO will carry all the home and away games. FSN hasn't ever produced the away games in HD, hence no away games on MOJO.


In fact, MOJO has nothing to do with the Mariners, except that Comcast turns it off and turns on FSN on that channel during FSN HD programming.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/13035078
> 
> 
> This will only be good if we ever get a dedicated FSNHD channel. Unfortunately I don't think that Mojo airs any of the away games. The home games will be on MojoHD, just like last year, but the away games will be on FSN (30) standard def channel. This will only be good if we ever get a dedicated FSNHD channel. Unless of course MojoHD will be airing the away games, too, but in past seasons they haven't.



Comcast disrupts MojoHD every time FSN-NW carries an HD telecast of anything. The fact that you didn't see the Mariners in HD on road trips had nothing to do with Comcast or Mojo - FSN-NW simply did not do HD telecasts from elsewhere. If FSN-NW has Mariners road games in HD this year, expect to see them on Comcast.


There is an entire thread devoted to the regional FSNs and their inability to bring out-of-town feeds in HD ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982015 ). According to a post in that thread "They have an HD infrastructure bottle neck. A new facility in Houston is scheduled to open soon, which will 'greatly increase HD capacity'".


Presumably, the new facility is part of the reason why FSN-NW will have the ability to show road games in HD this year.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Thanks for the clarification. It will certainly be nice to see away games in HD this year then


----------



## ABHD

6 new HD channels March 4th and then 2 more additions, Disney HD and ABC Family-HD will be added later on.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13037616
> 
> 
> 6 new HD channels March 4th and then 2 more additions, Disney HD and ABC Family-HD will be added later on.



Is this fact or speculation? What is your source ?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13037616
> 
> 
> 6 new HD channels March 4th and then 2 more additions, Disney HD and ABC Family-HD will be added later on.



great news...do you know which 6 channels?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13037656
> 
> 
> Is this fact or speculation? What is your source ?



I heard the same thing via email from a local Comcast VP:

"Without making any promises, our current plan is to put up Discovery, Food, Animal Planet, TLC, HGTV, and Sci-fi (all in HD) around March 4, and then Disney and ABC Family sometime after that."
Someone else posted similar information a couple of weeks ago. It sounds like odds are very good on seeing the first six in early March. It seems to me that every time we have gotten additional channels, they have arrived on a Thursday, so I'm betting on March 6th as the actual date.


----------



## ABHD

Source is from a Comcast email reply from marketing and sales rep. to my request for more HD


The channels given for March 4th are:


Scifi-HD

Animal Planet-HD

Discovery-HD

The Learning Channel-HD

HGTV-HD

Food-HD


later on, no launch date given...


Disney-HD

ABC Family-HD


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13035818
> 
> 
> Comcast disrupts MojoHD every time FSN-NW carries an HD telecast of anything. The fact that you didn't see the Mariners in HD on road trips had nothing to do with Comcast or Mojo - FSN-NW simply did not do HD telecasts from elsewhere. If FSN-NW has Mariners road games in HD this year, expect to see them on Comcast.
> 
> 
> There is an entire thread devoted to the regional FSNs and their inability to bring out-of-town feeds in HD ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982015 ). According to a post in that thread "They have an HD infrastructure bottle neck. A new facility in Houston is scheduled to open soon, which will 'greatly increase HD capacity'".
> 
> 
> Presumably, the new facility is part of the reason why FSN-NW will have the ability to show road games in HD this year.



Still, FSN-HD would be better so that we could schedule events on the TiVo!!!!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13037999
> 
> 
> Still, FSN-HD would be better so that we could schedule events on the TiVo!!!!



This could be the change that makes FSN-HD a full-time channel. Up until now, we've had two or three Mariners games per week during the baseball season and two Sonics games per week during the basketball season, plus one or two Huskies games.


If the Mariners are on every day in HD, and we start seeing a lot more PAC-10 games carried in HD, plus maybe Sonics road games showing up in HD, etc., all of a sudden you can justify a full-time HD slot for FSN. Up until now, I've found it hard to fault Comcast's decision to carry the games by pre-empting Mojo (I either watch the game live, or not at all - I can't seem to get into time-shifting sporting events).


----------



## izub

Posted elswhere and I've posted this before also...Super Bowl issue

Speaking of screen size, here's a small issue that's been bugging me. Whenever I watched Fox football on my Pioneer plasma 150(I am in North Seattle), the banner containing the score/time etc, seemed low by 2" rather than being right at the top of the screen. I watched the Super Bowl at a friend's house in Maple Valley on his Samsung dlp 60 " and he has Comcast as do I. His banner was maybe a 1/2 to barely 1 " from the top of the screen...I watched on dvr when I got home and it was over 2" This has been true all Year...No adjustment with Position either with the Kuro or the screen adj with the Cable box seemed to help more than a fraction...Is anyone else getting the scroll bar that low on Fox? If you are is it annoying? If not, what can I do to fix this? Weird!! Thanks for a reply


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13042741
> 
> 
> Posted elswhere and I've posted this before also...Super Bowl issue
> 
> Speaking of screen size, here's a small issue that's been bugging me. Whenever I watched Fox football on my Pioneer plasma 150(I am in North Seattle), the banner containing the score/time etc, seemed low by 2" rather than being right at the top of the screen. I watched the Super Bowl at a friend's house in Maple Valley on his Samsung dlp 60 " and he has Comcast as do I. His banner was maybe a 1/2 to barely 1 " from the top of the screen...I watched on dvr when I got home and it was over 2" This has been true all Year...No adjustment with Position either with the Kuro or the screen adj with the Cable box seemed to help more than a fraction...Is anyone else getting the scroll bar that low on Fox? If you are is it annoying? If not, what can I do to fix this? Weird!! Thanks for a reply



What is your screen size set to? I had similar problem on my viewsonic lcd but i had my screen size set to 1:1 instead of 16:9 (i have never seen 1:1 on other tvs i own). The bar showed up fine after changing to 16:9.


----------



## izub

Well I set the cable box to 16:9...the tv is set the same, full screen for high def at 16:9

Not sure what I should change?


----------



## skyboysea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13042741
> 
> 
> ... Pioneer plasma 150(I am in North Seattle), the banner containing the score/time etc, seemed low by 2" rather than being right at the top of the screen.



I don't know why it is bothering you. It just mean that your set is actually displaying the whole picture while your friend's set is cutting part of it (overscanning). The station put the banner lower to compensate for all those set that otherwise would cut the banner out. Instead of being annoyed by the low banner be happy that you see 2-3% more of the image.


----------



## opus312

Saw something about a TV test pattern broadcast on HDNET, used to calibrate HDTV. Does Comcast carry this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13043832
> 
> 
> Saw something about a TV test pattern broadcast on HDNET, used to calibrate HDTV. Does Comcast carry this?



Unfortunately, Comcast doesn't carry HDNET. Back when Mojo was INHD, there was an early Saturday morning short program for calibration purposes, but I haven't seen anything like that recently.


----------



## cbrucia

Does anyone know if Seattle Comcast will actually carry the 10-15 HD games that are part of the MLB Extra Innings package this season? It was rather annoying to pay the full $160 and NOT get those games last year, even though many other Comcast markets were getting them.


I e-mailed and called Comcast several times all last season to no avail...I'd rather not get my hopes up for this season if someone knows it's not happening.


If you get the NBA package or NHL package, does Seattle Comcast show HD games as part of that this season?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyboysea* /forum/post/13043745
> 
> 
> I don't know why it is bothering you. It just mean that your set is actually displaying the whole picture while your friend's set is cutting part of it (overscanning). The station put the banner lower to compensate for all those set that otherwise would cut the banner out. Instead of being annoyed by the low banner be happy that you see 2-3% more of the image.



Yes you see a bigger gap because your TV has less overscan as mentioned as the post above. In addition to the additional image the quality will be slightly better as well, think of it as your friends TV is zoomed ever so slightly.


I would blame fox for overcompensating on their end. It bothers me a little as well, its just wasted picture for most of us.


----------



## sharding

I've noticed that the Fox logo bug seems to go a bit into the overscan area on my TV when I'm watching American Idol. I can change the view mode of the TV to see all of it, but then ABC looks bad (there's static at the edge of the picture that can is visible). Not that big of a deal, but it has always bugged me a little.


----------



## mike_somd

I wonder what the odds are of Comcast putting the Gatorade Duels on MOJO next thursday so we can see them in HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_somd* /forum/post/13049713
> 
> 
> I wonder what the odds are of Comcast putting the Gatorade Duels on MOJO next thursday so we can see them in HD.



There is no precedent for any SpeedTV event being shown on Mojo, so I'd say there's no line on that bet.


----------



## keebler87

Did anyone else experience horrible quality during Lost tonight?


----------



## aleywwu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/13051423
> 
> 
> Did anyone else experience horrible quality during Lost tonight?



yeah - i had a total audio dropout for about 2-3 seconds toward the beginning of the show, syncing issues throughout and a lot of distortion in the picture (watching hd over coax w/o a stb). i didn't notice it during the 8 o'clock rerun of last week's episode, but i wasn't watching as closely.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aleywwu* /forum/post/13051599
> 
> 
> yeah - i had a total audio dropout for about 2-3 seconds toward the beginning of the show, syncing issues throughout and a lot of distortion in the picture (watching hd over coax w/o a stb). i didn't notice it during the 8 o'clock rerun of last week's episode, but i wasn't watching as closely.



It was awful tonight. My buddy had no problem with it over the air. I think it was a comcast issue.


----------



## ben2e

Yeah, lots of pixilation on Lost but at least the audio lag was not as bad as it's been in the past.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aleywwu* /forum/post/13051599
> 
> 
> yeah - i had a total audio dropout for about 2-3 seconds toward the beginning of the show, syncing issues throughout and a lot of distortion in the picture (watching hd over coax w/o a stb). i didn't notice it during the 8 o'clock rerun of last week's episode, but i wasn't watching as closely.




I am almost happy to hear these complaints, i was thinking of sending the tivo hd back, lol. Problems and 8 and 9. Syncd up fine this time, but pixelization of the like i have never seen. I mean whole screen stuff. Get it together ABC/Comcast/local affiliate. this is my favorite show and i feel like im watching a bootleg copy!!!!!!



I noticed it going crazy during Oprah the day before (MY GF was watching it, seriously i would admit if i was addicted to Oprah!!!!)


----------



## MikeP1959

Hi all, I'm new to HDTV (finally took the plunge last Sunday) and didn't want to shell out even more bux for the digital package from Comcast. I did a scan and found quite a few digital channels (including local radio stations) but can't make much sense of how the digital stations map in the upper reaches. Shopping channels are obvious, as well as "city info" channels, but after that, it starts getting sketchy.


I've read through a lot of the forum messages and can't find one mentioned or listed, so I figured I'd ask straight out:


Does anyone have, or know of, a channel map hosted somewhere on the internet or is it simply "tune and wait, hope to figure out what you got"?


Thanks!

Mike P.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeP1959* /forum/post/13066757
> 
> 
> Does anyone have, or know of, a channel map hosted somewhere on the internet or is it simply "tune and wait, hope to figure out what you got"



Yup. The most recent is in this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12931093 


Two things to know, if your'e new to QAM:

1. Comcast changes QAM channels somewhat frequently (once or twice a year), with no warning. Those changes rarely happen "everywhere at once", but rather happen one headend at a time.

2. Channel 117 may have entirely different programming for you. It's localized per-headend. (This is accurate for my area.)


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13067124
> 
> 
> Yup. The most recent is in this post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12931093
> 
> 
> Two things to know, if your'e new to QAM:
> 
> 1. Comcast changes QAM channels somewhat frequently (once or twice a year), with no warning. Those changes rarely happen "everywhere at once", but rather happen one headend at a time.
> 
> 2. Channel 117 may have entirely different programming for you. It's localized per-headend. (This is accurate for my area.)



Thank you so much for sharing your findings. I am the designated "expert" in my family and have been setting up several new HDTVs recently, usually with Comcast Basic or Limited Basic service (which I have at home). Your information makes my efforts faster and easier.


----------



## randman11

Does anybody know who is really behind channel 664 switching at a designated time when a sporting event (FSN HD) is still going on? This happened last fall during the UW ASU game and tonight during the UNC Clemson hoops game. The Comcast rep I chatted with all but blamed FSN for this. I doubt FSN is going to cut away from a sporting event so we can all watch Three Sheets.


----------



## Al Shing

Does anyone besides me have a screwed up guide for Channel 173 ESPNHD?


Mine says 173 ES2HD and is a duplicate of 174 ESPN2.


Channel 173 is still ESPNHD of course, but you can't use the guide to set recordings, or check on scheduled programming.


All of my DCTs have this glitch.


----------



## MikeP1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13067124
> 
> 
> Yup. The most recent is in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things to know, if your'e new to QAM:
> 
> 1. Comcast changes QAM channels somewhat frequently (once or twice a year), with no warning. Those changes rarely happen "everywhere at once", but rather happen one headend at a time.
> 
> 2. Channel 117 may have entirely different programming for you. It's localized per-headend. (This is accurate for my area.)



Actually 117 looks very close to what I see here in Snohomish. We have Sultan, Arlington, etc instead of the Seattle outlying communites, but other than that, all the rest look just like what I have. Many thanks for your reply!


I'll do rescans about once a month to see if I pick up anything new. The good thing is that I now have a baseline to work from.


This place rocks!!!


Best Regards,

Mike


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/13075233
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides me have a screwed up guide for Channel 173 ESPNHD?
> 
> 
> Mine says 173 ES2HD and is a duplicate of 174 ESPN2.
> 
> ...




My 173 still has ESPND, and is correct. 174 is still mislabled as ESPN2 (same as 32). Perhaps they finally tried to correct that (intending to label 174 as ES2HD) and fumbled it.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13073994
> 
> 
> Does anybody know who is really behind channel 664 switching at a designated time when a sporting event (FSN HD) is still going on? This happened last fall during the UW ASU game and tonight during the UNC Clemson hoops game. The Comcast rep I chatted with all but blamed FSN for this. I doubt FSN is going to cut away from a sporting event so we can all watch Three Sheets.



My Motorola 6200 goes blank if I switch to Mojo before the "game" starts and after the "game" ends which leads me to believe that they are remapping the channels automagically on a timer. sam


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13073994
> 
> 
> Does anybody know who is really behind channel 664 switching at a designated time when a sporting event (FSN HD) is still going on? This happened last fall during the UW ASU game and tonight during the UNC Clemson hoops game. The Comcast rep I chatted with all but blamed FSN for this. I doubt FSN is going to cut away from a sporting event so we can all watch Three Sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/13079691
> 
> 
> My Motorola 6200 goes blank if I switch to Mojo before the "game" starts and after the "game" ends which leads me to believe that they are remapping the channels automagically on a timer. sam
Click to expand...


I also think it's automated. The switch seems to happen right at the end of the timeslot in the guide regardless of game status. If the game ends early, a bunch of lovely vertical rectangles fill the screen until the next timeslot. At least now the timeslots are filled correctly (on the Comcast Guide - not the TiVoHD guide), whereas earlier on games would be shown in the guide but the switch to FSN-HD not actually made.


----------



## tluxon

Did it affect anyone else that the ABC-HD movie Saturday night (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory) was listed in the guide as 8:30pm-*10*:00pm? I didn't check into it at the time, but the kids were sure disappointed when they were watching it last night only to have the recording cut off about 60% into the movie. When I checked online guides last night I saw that the movie was actually shown from 8:30 to *11*.


Too late now - but it sure is a hassle to have to double-check every single DVR recording in progress to make sure it's recording what the DVR *says* it is. It sure doesn't help that I'm not even home at the time many of these shows are supposedly recording.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13080893
> 
> 
> Did it affect anyone else that the ABC-HD movie Saturday night (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory) was listed in the guide as 8:30pm-*10*:00pm? I didn't check into it at the time, but the kids were sure disappointed when they were watching it last night only to have the recording cut off about 60% into the movie. When I checked online guides last night I saw that the movie was actually shown from 8:30 to *11*.
> 
> 
> Too late now - but it sure is a hassle to have to double-check every single DVR recording in progress to make sure it's recording what the DVR *says* it is. It sure doesn't help that I'm not even home at the time many of these shows are supposedly recording.



That was one of your horrible, typical Saturday night commercial bonanza movie slots. They purposely put movies in there and try to sell as many commercials as possible. They do this every year for The Sound of Music. It isn't always on Saturday, but the final result is always the same. A two hour movie that forever to finish, with commercials coming as quickly as every ten minutes. Rent the movie and save yourself the misery.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/13083735
> 
> 
> That was one of your horrible, typical Saturday night commercial bonanza movie slots. They purposely put movies in there and try to sell as many commercials as possible. They do this every year for The Sound of Music. It isn't always on Saturday, but the final result is always the same. A two hour movie that forever to finish, with commercials coming as quickly as every ten minutes. Rent the movie and save yourself the misery.



Thanks for the tip, but commercials aren't really a problem and are certainly not much of a hassle with the 30-second skip. Not much can be done about an incorrect guide entry, however. One of the reasons we pay so much for our cable service is to cut out the whole rental thing.


----------



## meyaya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/13051423
> 
> 
> Did anyone else experience horrible quality during Lost tonight?



I recorded it on Comcast HD DVR. It was bad! I thought it was my new receiver but I am glad it was Comcast or ABC.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyaya* /forum/post/13087137
> 
> 
> I recorded it on Comcast HD DVR. It was bad! I thought it was my new receiver but I am glad it was Comcast or ABC.



My ABC HD is still bad. Pixelation at random times constantly. Was watching the Sunday Basketball game and it was just as bad as lost. Anyone else experiencing this on ABCHD.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13089981
> 
> 
> My ABC HD is still bad. Pixelation at random times constantly. Was watching the Sunday Basketball game and it was just as bad as lost. Anyone else experiencing this on ABCHD.



My biggest issue with ABCHD is lip sync issues. I record 3 programs from ABC, Lost, Grey's Anatomy and the Grey's spin-off show I can't think of, and they are all VERY out of sync...it's the only channel I have issues with.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/13090128
> 
> 
> My biggest issue with ABCHD is lip sync issues. I record 3 programs from ABC, Lost, Grey's Anatomy and the Grey's spin-off show I can't think of, and they are all VERY out of sync...it's the only channel I have issues with.



Though we don't record, we also have most problems with ABS HD lip sync. Deperate Housewives is worst for us, though with the writer's strike, haven't watched it recently


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13090594
> 
> 
> Though we don't record, we also have most problems with ABS HD lip sync. Deperate Housewives is worst for us, though with the writer's strike, haven't watched it recently



We've had tons of lip sync issues (and other audio problems) on that show too.


----------



## ben2e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13092866
> 
> 
> We've had tons of lip sync issues (and other audio problems) on that show too.



I've had fits with ABC shows as well. I believe you'll see this even if you view them Over the Air. That's been my experience with Lost. Also, the more processing you do to the signal (as my Onkyo receiver does) it further ads to the sound lag so by the time you see it, it's like you're watching Kung Fu Theater. I believe the problem at least starts at ABC although I've never had any luck finding who to talk to in order to get it resolved. Comcast has no control over it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't had any lip sync problems on any of the HD channels, but I've been having lots of pixelation issues on 104 and 113 both. Just started about a week ago. The TiVo S3 shows the same signal level on these channels as others that I'm not having a problem with. I'm in Seattle, West Lake Union area.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13093260
> 
> 
> I've had fits with ABC shows as well. I believe you'll see this even if you view them Over the Air. That's been my experience with Lost. Also, the more processing you do to the signal (as my Onkyo receiver does) it further ads to the sound lag so by the time you see it, it's like you're watching Kung Fu Theater. I believe the problem at least starts at ABC although I've never had any luck finding who to talk to in order to get it resolved. Comcast has no control over it.



Maybe someone can school me on this, but maybe the problem lies in ABC's 5.1 sound bitstream. I am using my television speakers, so 5.1 shows on my Tivo as an alternate sound track for the show, and I have no lipsync issues. Are only people using receivers and surround sound having this problem, or is it others?


By the way, anybody who likes lost, I would highly recommend Lost on Blu-ray. My girlfriend gave me that look like "Do we really need to buy this, we've already seen it" and then I played the first episode and we watched four in a row............A must buy for fans!


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/13094137
> 
> 
> I haven't had any lip sync problems on any of the HD channels, but I've been having lots of pixelation issues on 104 and 113 both. Just started about a week ago. The TiVo S3 shows the same signal level on these channels as others that I'm not having a problem with. I'm in Seattle, West Lake Union area.



Im in Bothell, Wa area and my signal is at 100% on 104, i havent left the meter on during lost yet to see if it drops during pixelation, but from what I am hearing it is ABC and not Comcast's signal.


This really bums me out as watching Lost is one of the main drivers for me buying a Plasma, TivoHD, and soon to be stereo system.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13099481
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can school me on this, but maybe the problem lies in ABC's 5.1 sound bitstream. I am using my television speakers, so 5.1 shows on my Tivo as an alternate sound track for the show, and I have no lipsync issues. Are only people using receivers and surround sound having this problem, or is it others?
> 
> 
> By the way, anybody who likes lost, I would highly recommend Lost on Blu-ray. My girlfriend gave me that look like "Do we really need to buy this, we've already seen it" and then I played the first episode and we watched four in a row............A must buy for fans!



I have major lip sync problems with some ABC HD shows, and it is when using TV speakers, and no cable box either. The TV is not hooked up to any sort of sound system. The technical director at KOMO has acknowledged it as an ABC issue that they are aware of and working on...


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/13094137
> 
> 
> I haven't had any lip sync problems on any of the HD channels, but I've been having lots of pixelation issues on 104 and 113 both. Just started about a week ago. The TiVo S3 shows the same signal level on these channels as others that I'm not having a problem with. I'm in Seattle, West Lake Union area.




I've had problems with 113 also, House was almost unwatchable


----------



## ben2e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13099481
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can school me on this, but maybe the problem lies in ABC's 5.1 sound bitstream. I am using my television speakers, so 5.1 shows on my Tivo as an alternate sound track for the show, and I have no lipsync issues. Are only people using receivers and surround sound having this problem, or is it others?
> 
> 
> By the way, anybody who likes lost, I would highly recommend Lost on Blu-ray. My girlfriend gave me that look like "Do we really need to buy this, we've already seen it" and then I played the first episode and we watched four in a row............A must buy for fans!



You may be on to something there. I've noticed the delay in just about every configuration but it's in another league using 5.1. My A/B comparisons were trying to rule out my receiver (an Onkyo) so I sent the sound either through my Onkyo (which is 5.1) or to my TV which of course is not. Far worse going through the receiver. That said, Onkyo has acknowleged a problem with an audio delay so it just makes it worse. I'll have to try using stereo and see if it's any better.


If ABC is aware of this, they aren't trying very hard to fix it. This is at least the second season of Lost I've noticed major sync issues and of course there doesn't seem to be any way of following the issue other than of course seeing if anyone notices it on forums. As hard as it is to admit, I miss the old analog stuff now.


----------



## wareagle

Don Wilkinson of KOMO has posted here in regards to sound technical problems as recently as last May. Perhaps he could be contacted with regard to the ongoing problems.


----------



## Budget_HT

... or Kelly from KOMO.


----------



## artseattle

I just got a message on my 3416 box that on March 4, six new HD channels are coming to Comcast. I know this is old news but finally it is announced. They are:


Discovery

Animal Planet

TLC

Sci Fi

HGTV

Food


I hope they show true HD shows and not unwatchable stretched programs.


Art


----------



## marosnax

About 3 minutes ago I got another message on my DVR, I thought it was just another PPV thing but no at last!!!


"Six new HD channels will launch on 3/4. You will be able to watch your favorite programing from Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, TLC, Sci FI Channel, HGTV and Food Network in HD! Restrictions Apply"


tis a good day


----------



## sorry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marosnax* /forum/post/13106722
> 
> 
> About 3 minutes ago I got another message on my DVR, I thought it was just another PPV thing but no at last!!!
> 
> 
> "Six new HD channels will launch on 3/4. You will be able to watch your favorite programing from Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, TLC, Sci FI Channel, HDTV and Food Network in HD! Restrictions Apply"
> 
> 
> tis a good day



What are the restrictions?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sorry* /forum/post/13110555
> 
> 
> What are the restrictions?



Probably need Digital Preffered to get all 6 channels.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/13106691
> 
> 
> I just got a message on my 3416 box that on March 4, six new HD channels are coming to Comcast. I know this is old news but finally it is announced. ...
> 
> 
> Art



I saw the message light on the box this morning before I went to work and debated whether to turn on the TV to see what it was or not... I didn't bother this time because too many times I've done that in the past only to find a dissapointing message... I figured it was another internet phone add or something. But yes indeed, good to finally know it's officially announced now.


----------



## poppa

"HDTV"? What channel is that?


(edit: nvm, I see it is supposed to be HGTV)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13110637
> 
> 
> Probably need Digital Preffered to get all 6 channels.



Currently, all non-premium HD channels are available with Digital Starter, except for NGC-HD, which requires Digital Classic (not Digital Preferred). The logic for this seems to be that NGC-SD requires Digital Classic. Similar reasoning would lead one to conclude that only Digital Starter would be required for all 6 of the new HD channels.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Always nice to see more HD channels, but other than BSG, I'm actually a little scared to see some of those cheesy movies in HD on the Sci Fi Channel!


----------



## Fitch

Dude, I must have an HD psychic link. I thought to myself "I wonder if the internet has any news about when Seattle Comcast will get SciFi HD?" and lo and behold, there will probably be a message on my box when I get home.


But then I realize that there's still no F/X HD, not that they have that in other markets or anything.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fitch* /forum/post/13113630
> 
> 
> But then I realize that there's still no F/X HD, not that they have that in other markets or anything.



Once we have Sci-Fi HD, FXHD will be my #1 choice. FXHD is available on DirectV, but I do not believe Comcast has added such anywhere yet.


----------



## gdeep

Hopefully this isn't the end for new hd channels addition for this year:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcast021408.htm


----------



## Adam_G

While I am excited to see more HD, I have been very frustrated with the decrease in video quality. I am seeing more compression artifacts than ever the last few weeks on multiple HD channels including CBS and Universal HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_G* /forum/post/13114856
> 
> 
> While I am excited to see more HD, I have been very frustrated with the decrease in video quality. I am seeing more compression artifacts than ever the last few weeks on multiple HD channels including CBS and Universal HD.



Perhaps you're just getting better at spotting them...


----------



## tluxon

Still no dedicated channel for FSN-HD.


----------



## drew00001

Lost was much better last night.


----------



## gimmiefuel

Anyone else having problems with 418, NFL-HD? It has been out here for a couple days now. I'm in Issaquah, 98027.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13122521
> 
> 
> Lost was much better last night.



Yes, last week I had lots of pixelation issues, and none last night. Looked great! Hopefully it will stay that way...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/13123678
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with 418, NFL-HD? It has been out here for a couple days now. I'm in Issaquah, 98027.



418 looking good for me, Seattle Lake Union, 98109.


----------



## synch22

just saw my bill... its been going on for a while but $140 for internet and digital preferred.... crazy.


Calling in monday to downgrade to starter, hope the new hd channels will be on starter. I will miss my bloomberg tv, DIY and discovery home but prices are getting crazy!!!!!


----------



## Macoberly

I think we may be getting the Hd upgrades sooner than later. My hd channels are off now on my media center with the digital cable cards. HBOHD is actually showing the StarzHD channel and StarzHD is showing DiscoveryHD(not to be confused with HDtheater). Also A&E HD isn't working. They must be rearranging stuff to fit the new channels, and didn't tell Microsoft about it. Maybe people with cablecards in the tivos could confirm this as well.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/13137238
> 
> 
> I think we may be getting the Hd upgrades sooner than later. My hd channels are off now on my media center with the digital cable cards. HBOHD is actually showing the StarzHD channel and StarzHD is showing DiscoveryHD(not to be confused with HDtheater). Also A&E HD isn't working. They must be rearranging stuff to fit the new channels, and didn't tell Microsoft about it. Maybe people with cablecards in the tivos could confirm this as well.



CHannel numbers would help to check. I have a Tivo, and am getting HBOHD on 549 as usual. I see StarzHD in the channel list but do not get a picture. But I do not subscribe to Starz. Is StarzHD new? I didn't think so. I saw above that someone was able to get DiscoverHD via QAM, which I would have to remove the cablecards to check (I don't plan on doing this).


----------



## mwnorman

I'm watching the UCLA v USC basketball game in HD on FSN and the picture quality is horrid. Is anyone esle watching this and seeing how poor it looks??


----------



## wareagle

I checked the UCLA-USC game on 664 just before it ended, and it looked fine to me here in Bellevue.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/13142237
> 
> 
> I'm watching the UCLA v USC basketball game in HD on FSN and the picture quality is horrid. Is anyone esle watching this and seeing how poor it looks??



It seemed like the reception was flashing or pulsing. I noticed it here in Seattle.


----------



## mwnorman

Yes, that is what it was doing on my set as well. And the anytime the action stopped, you could see high rate of pixelization and graininess of the crowd. It was unwatchable on a big screen...


----------



## Macoberly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13138644
> 
> 
> CHannel numbers would help to check. I have a Tivo, and am getting HBOHD on 549 as usual. I see StarzHD in the channel list but do not get a picture. But I do not subscribe to Starz. Is StarzHD new? I didn't think so. I saw above that someone was able to get DiscoverHD via QAM, which I would have to remove the cablecards to check (I don't plan on doing this).




StarzHd is on 549

DiscoveryHD is on 532

HBOHD is on 670

No Signal 672


M>


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoberly* /forum/post/13148914
> 
> 
> StarzHd is on 549
> 
> DiscoveryHD is on 532
> 
> HBOHD is on 670
> 
> No Signal 672
> 
> 
> M>



Sorry, on my Tivo, 532 is listed as StarzHD (no picture b/c I don't subscribe), 549 is HBOHD, 670 is A&EHD, and 672 is USAHD. I think this is where everything is supposed to be. Unfortunately, I don't see DiscoveryHD anywhere, but expect to on 3/4. I am in Bellevue.


----------



## opus312

I recorded The Wire on HBO-HD channel 549. When watching it thru HDMI, it's a 4:3 picture in the middle of the screen. Shouldn't it be fullscreen 16:9?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13165935
> 
> 
> I recorded The Wire on HBO-HD channel 549. When watching it thru HDMI, it's a 4:3 picture in the middle of the screen. Shouldn't it be fullscreen 16:9?



The wire wasn't broadcast in HD, even on the HD channels, so it that's the way it will show up on an HD station. If you wan't it fullscreen you'll want to record it from and SD station (or watch it on demand - they have the episodes 6 days early on demand, which is nice). I have no idea why that show isn't broadcast in true HD.


----------



## brownnet

Unfortunately the best show on TV (The Wire) has never been presented in widescreen HD. Probably has something to do with the way the show is produced in Baltimore. Fortunately the story is so good it could be in black and white and I'd still watch.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13166679
> 
> 
> The wire wasn't broadcast in HD, even on the HD channels, so it that's the way it will show up on an HD station. If you wan't it fullscreen you'll want to record it from and SD station (or watch it on demand - they have the episodes 6 days early on demand, which is nice). I have no idea why that show isn't broadcast in true HD.



I believe The Wire is in HD, just not widescreen. I think HBO has had HD scans done of this season's The Wire (film) episodes.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13168739
> 
> 
> I believe The Wire is in HD, just not widescreen. I think HBO has had HD scans done of this season's The Wire (film) episodes.



True HDTV is 16:9. I don't consider non-widescreen material to be true HD. I think almost all the 4:3 aspect ratio programs I've seen on HD stations are upconverted SD programs windowboxed to support the HD resolution they are transmitting.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13174038
> 
> 
> True HDTV is 16:9. I don't consider non-widescreen material to be true HD. I think almost all the 4:3 aspect ratio programs I've seen on HD stations are upconverted SD programs windowboxed to support the HD resolution they are transmitting.



But, HBO isn't upconverting The Wire. It's scanning the film in HD. If something must be 16x9 to be True HDTV, what about those movies whose original aspect ratio is not 16x9? Not HD? Even though they've been scanned in HD, but have black bars top and bottom?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13176660
> 
> 
> But, HBO isn't upconverting The Wire. It's scanning the film in HD. If something must be 16x9 to be True HDTV, what about those movies whose original aspect ratio is not 16x9? Not HD? Even though they've been scanned in HD, but have black bars top and bottom?



They aren't true HD. I'm talking the TV HDTV spec - 720p (1280x720), 1080i (1920x1080), 1080p (1920x1080) which are all 16:9 ratios. It's in the spec... Movies shot in their original format don't conform to HDTV or TV specs at all (they are usually shot in a much higher resolution for theaters). They have to be converted first... Ones that are letterboxed aren't converted to HDTV specs.


How do you know HBO isn't upconverting its telecast? I'm not saying the Wire isn't shot in an HD resolution, I'm saying what HBO is broadcasting isn't true HDTV if it's 4:3. Don't ask me why they are doing that...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13166679
> 
> 
> The wire wasn't broadcast in HD, even on the HD channels, so it that's the way it will show up on an HD station. If you wan't it fullscreen you'll want to record it from and SD station (or watch it on demand - they have the episodes 6 days early on demand, which is nice). I have no idea why that show isn't broadcast in true HD.



Thanks. Is there any way to tell which programs on HD channels are actually broadcast in 16:9? Otherwise, I prefer to record the SD version...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13177742
> 
> 
> Thanks. Is there any way to tell which programs on HD channels are actually broadcast in 16:9? Otherwise, I prefer to record the SD version...



I use an HTPC and get my listings for schedules direct (supplied by TMS). The program info I get tells me whether programs are in HD or not (and I haven't seen The Wire listed as HD recently even on HBOHD). The iGuide software on the motorola boxes gets it data from the same source, I believe. Look at the listing, if it doesn't say HD in the program info, it probably isn't true HD and most likely will be 4:3 windowboxed (I just checked on my Comcast box listing for The Wire next week on HBOHD and it doesn't list it as HD either...)


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13176987
> 
> 
> They aren't true HD. I'm talking the TV HDTV spec - 720p (1280x720), 1080i (1920x1080), 1080p (1920x1080) which are all 16:9 ratios. It's in the spec... Movies shot in their original format don't conform to HDTV or TV specs at all (they are usually shot in a much higher resolution for theaters). They have to be converted first... Ones that are letterboxed aren't converted to HDTV specs.
> 
> 
> How do you know HBO isn't upconverting its telecast? I'm not saying the Wire isn't shot in an HD resolution, I'm saying what HBO is broadcasting isn't true HDTV if it's 4:3. Don't ask me why they are doing that...



So, you're talking technicality, to be in HD, the picture must be 16x9, not letterboxed. For me, I'm happy when I see the entire picture as shot, which frequently means letterboxed, the picture filling the screen left to right, but with black bars top and bottom.


Anything shot on film can be scanned in HD as easily as SD since film is, natively, higher resolution than either HD or SD. And, frankly, anyone scanning anything from film probably should do it in HD instead of SD. Much better picture, even if there are black bars left and right, than scanning in SD and upconverting. A friend told me HBO has started using HD-scanned new 4x3 film projects in HD for the improved picture quality. Why should they upconvert when they can get the same material in HD.


HBO seems to be moving more and more to HD, rather than upconverting. Even, Bill Mahr is now in HD, shot in HD video.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13178362
> 
> 
> I use an HTPC and get my listings for schedules direct (supplied by TMS). The program info I get tells me whether programs are in HD or not (and I haven't seen The Wire listed as HD recently even on HBOHD). The iGuide software on the motorola boxes gets it data from the same source, I believe. Look at the listing, if it doesn't say HD in the program info, it probably isn't true HD and most likely will be 4:3 windowboxed (I just checked on my Comcast box listing for The Wire next week on HBOHD and it doesn't list it as HD either...)



Hmmm. I'll check the listings, but I'm on Comcast, too, so I assume that's what I'll see. I haven't been able to rely on the listing which say HD or not, for some reason. I do know HBO didn't list Bill Mahr as in HD for awhile when the show obviously was in HD. I could be wrong about the wire, but I've been told by someone who claims to be in a position to know that they're getting HD scans of The Wire. I have noticed that The Wire now has Dolby 5.1, where previous seasons did not.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13178386
> 
> 
> Anything shot on film can be scanned in HD as easily as SD since film is, natively, higher resolution than either HD or SD. And, frankly, anyone scanning anything from film probably should do it in HD instead of SD. Much better picture, even if there are black bars left and right, than scanning in SD and upconverting. A friend told me HBO has started using HD-scanned new 4x3 film projects in HD for the improved picture quality. Why should they upconvert when they can get the same material in HD.



Yeah, I understand the scanning in. I don't know why they should upconvert, but then I don't know why it isn't wide screen either. I doubt it is shot in 4:3. To my eyes, when i look at their 4:3 broadcast of The wire the resolution detail doesn't look HD quality to me either, regardless of the aspect ratio.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13178583
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I'll check the listings, but I'm on Comcast, too, so I assume that's what I'll see. I haven't been able to rely on the listing which say HD or not, for some reason. I do know HBO didn't list Bill Mahr as in HD for awhile when the show obviously was in HD. I could be wrong about the wire, but I've been told by someone who claims to be in a position to know that they're getting HD scans of The Wire. I have noticed that The Wire now has Dolby 5.1, where previous seasons did not.



I don't rely on the comcast listings too much, but My MythTV listings from Schedules Direct have been spot on with regards to HD. You know, Bill Mahr could have been upconverted widescreen 16:9 like KOMO and KIRO do with their news telecasts, and MOJO and other many other stations do with some of its telecasts before it switched to being natively HD. Not saying this as a fact, cause I don't know, just a possible explanation.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13178856
> 
> 
> I don't rely on the comcast listings too much, but My MythTV listings from Schedules Direct have been spot on with regards to HD. You know, Bill Mahr could have been upconverted widescreen 16:9 like KOMO and KIRO do with their news telecasts, and MOJO and other many other stations do with some of its telecasts before it switched to being natively HD. Not saying this as a fact, cause I don't know, just a possible explanation.



Up until this latest run Maher was shown on HBOHD but not filmed in HD. Clearly now the show is shot in HD and presented as such.


The wire is shown in 4:3 because that is how it is filmed. HD scan or not.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13178941
> 
> 
> Up until this latest run Maher was shown on HBOHD but not filmed in HD. Clearly now the show is shot in HD and presented as such.
> 
> 
> The wire is shown in 4:3 because that is how it is filmed. HD scan or not.




Thanks! That explains both shows. Wish it were filmed widescreen... Man this show just doesn't get the treatment it deserves. I should sick Omar on them... At leas they have stuck by the show despite the ratings.


----------



## schwaggy

Here's the complete lowdown on The Wire and its format:

http://library.creativecow.net/artic...o_the_wire.php


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaggy* /forum/post/13180014
> 
> 
> Here's the complete lowdown on The Wire and its format:
> 
> http://library.creativecow.net/artic...o_the_wire.php



Great stuff schwaggy! It's a masterpiece, so I won't criticize, but I'm amazed this show was never even produced in HD or even 16:9. For those of you who don't know about "The Wire," it's well worth the viewing (not for kids), but start from the beginning.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13178856
> 
> 
> I don't rely on the comcast listings too much, but My MythTV listings from Schedules Direct have been spot on with regards to HD. You know, Bill Mahr could have been upconverted widescreen 16:9 like KOMO and KIRO do with their news telecasts, and MOJO and other many other stations do with some of its telecasts before it switched to being natively HD. Not saying this as a fact, cause I don't know, just a possible explanation.



In Bill Mahr's case, I know CBS moved HD cameras into the studio they use. And, now HBO bills it as HD at the beginning of the show.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13178784
> 
> 
> Yeah, I understand the scanning in. I don't know why they should upconvert, but then I don't know why it isn't wide screen either. I doubt it is shot in 4:3. To my eyes, when i look at their 4:3 broadcast of The wire the resolution detail doesn't look HD quality to me either, regardless of the aspect ratio.



Here's a quote from the Inside HBO's The Wire Web site.

"4x3 feels more like real life and real television and not like a movie."

And, I guess I'm trying to say they're NOT upconverting. But, I guess my source is just wrong.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13178941
> 
> 
> Up until this latest run Maher was shown on HBOHD but not filmed in HD. Clearly now the show is shot in HD and presented as such.



And, Bill Mahr isn't filmed. It is shot & recorded in HD video.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13184610
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from the Inside HBO's The Wire Web site.
> 
> "4x3 feels more like real life and real television and not like a movie."
> 
> And, I guess I'm trying to say they're NOT upconverting. But, I guess my source is just wrong.



Not to belabor the point too much, but they are upconverting it on their HD station (as they do every SD broadcast on their HD station). If you look at the end of the article posted earlier you'll see comments about it:


"As a viewer with an HD set I will point out that like much of SD television that makes its way to HD channels, it appears that HBO utilizes state-of-the-art line doubling technology. It may still be standard definition, but line doubled it looks considerably better on a high definition set than it would on a standard definition set."


Line doubling is upconverting.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13184621
> 
> 
> And, Bill Mahr isn't filmed. It is shot & recorded in HD video.



He probably meant "produced" not filmed... I have no disagreement that Bill Mahr is in HD now. I was offering an explanation of what might have been occuring before this season when it appeared as HD but wasn't listed as such.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13184697
> 
> 
> Not to belabor the point too much, but they are upconverting it on their HD station (as they do every SD broadcast on their HD station).



Well, I'd challenge you on upconverting. I see films now and then on HBO's HD channel (for me it's 549) that are not upconverted. They show up as pillarboxed and letterboxed at the same time. To me that means they're not upconverted. But, you're right about belaboring this stuff. I'll back off.


----------



## Reference

If I recall correctly, Extras wasn't upconverted, broadcast anamorphically, or anything. It was windowboxed which was quite annoying.


----------



## rader023

Yeah i meant shot, thats why my next sentence said shot


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13178856
> 
> 
> I don't rely on the comcast listings too much, but My MythTV listings from Schedules Direct have been spot on with regards to HD.



I also use Schedules Direct listings. Just checked a bunch of programs on HBOHDP, don't see any mention of whether they're actually HD. Must be missing something?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13188376
> 
> 
> I also use Schedules Direct listings. Just checked a bunch of programs on HBOHDP, don't see any mention of whether they're actually HD. Must be missing something?



Hmm, what are you using to view the Schedules Direct data? For me it is in the program description, on the program guide for mythtv it has a symbol for HD programs, so I know the HDTV information is in the program data...


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13188376
> 
> 
> I also use Schedules Direct listings. Just checked a bunch of programs on HBOHDP, don't see any mention of whether they're actually HD. Must be missing something?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13188422
> 
> 
> Hmm, what are you using to view the Schedules Direct data? For me it is in the program description, on the program guide for mythtv it has a symbol for HD programs, so I know the HDTV information is in the program data...



I'm using MyTelly - https://sourceforge.net/projects/mytelly


----------



## pastiche

Comcast has finally removed the network feed of Univision, long ago unmapped from 98, from 91-4. (The affiliate feed from KUNS is still there, on 80-8/29.)


I guess that every 0.6MHz of reclaimed bandwidth helps, somehow...


I'll include this on the next update of the QAM lists.


----------



## Weil

Is South King first? I received an HD channel listing in the mail for 4 March

667 Animal Planet, 668 Discovery, 669 TLC, 674 HGTV, 675 Food, 676 Sci Fi

sam


----------



## Nausicaa

I received a note here in Bellevue about those channels a few weeks back.


----------



## opus312

Recorded Out of Africa on MAXHDP. No way it's HD. This gets really frustrating, much better off recording SD version - otherwise, all I get is a truncated screen...


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13213013
> 
> 
> Recorded Out of Africa on MAXHDP. No way it's HD. This gets really frustrating, much better off recording SD version - otherwise, all I get is a truncated screen...



Well, at least it makes me feel better for not having a Max subscription.


This is one of the movies I'd really like to have in HD.


----------



## drew00001

Are any of the Skinimax movies in true HD?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13220368
> 
> 
> Are any of the Skinimax movies in true HD?



LOL







I'd tell you but I don't have Cineflick


----------



## jr-porter

Has anyone else noticed lots of blocking, stuttering, and audio drop outs on USA HD (or any of the other HD channels?) Sometimes even complete breakup of the signal?


It's been really bad during WWE RAW the last two Mondays, but I haven't noticed much during other programs. The picture was fine the first few weeks after RAW went HD, but now it's very distracting. Seems to have trouble with all the flashbulbs, pyro, fast motion, etc.... Was wondering if something was done to the signal in preparation for the upcoming channel additions. I'm in Queen Anne.


----------



## artshotwell

I've noticed sporatic blocking & audio dropouts on USA-HD and KOMO104. Monk, the other night, had several spots of really bad blocking.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13228288
> 
> 
> I've noticed sporatic blocking & audio dropouts on USA-HD and KOMO104. Monk, the other night, had several spots of really bad blocking.



I've noticed the same thing on USA-HD. On Monk, ironically. It was really tough to watch... I ended up switching to the SD version.


----------



## sangwpark

Same here with Monk and Psych...the dropouts were wrecking havoc when I tried to fast-forward through commercials. I ended up restarting Psych about 10 times before finally giving up and watching through the commercials. I think I missed about 10% of the dialogs during both shows.


--

Sang


----------



## dmopar74

well ive had comcast hd for a day now and am not impressed with the limited # of hd channels, hope there are more coming soon, as i am also finding sd channels look like crap on a 1080p screen.


also when im watching sd tv i notice vertical lines in yellow colored objects, anybody else have this problem?


also im located in enumclaw, what hd channels are available now and which ones are coming and when? thanks in advance!


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmopar74* /forum/post/13233256
> 
> 
> well ive had comcast hd for a day now and am not impressed with the limited # of hd channels



Welcome to the club.










As above, there are 6 new HD channels coming next Tues. Hope this helps.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmopar74* /forum/post/13233256
> 
> 
> well ive had comcast hd for a day now and am not impressed with the limited # of hd channels, hope there are more coming soon, as i am also finding sd channels look like crap on a 1080p screen.
> 
> 
> also when im watching sd tv i notice vertical lines in yellow colored objects, anybody else have this problem?
> 
> 
> also im located in enumclaw, what hd channels are available now and which ones are coming and when? thanks in advance!



Yes i see the vertical lines as well. We just need FSNHD and SPEEDHD and I will be happy!


----------



## gdeep

Comcast needs to start FSN HD fulltime now as FSN is doing lot of games in HD. Let's start sending in our emails to Comcast.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13238259
> 
> 
> Comcast needs to start FSN HD fulltime now as FSN is doing lot of games in HD. Let's start sending in our emails to Comcast.



I wouldn't call five Sonics games between now and the end of March "a lot of games":

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest 


Once the M's start play, it might be worth considering a full-time slot. Even then, as long as I can see the games in HD, it doesn't bother me much if Comcast has to disrupt Mojo to give me the game.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13238392
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call five Sonics games between now and the end of March "a lot of games":
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest
> 
> 
> Once the M's start play, it might be worth considering a full-time slot. Even then, as long as I can see the games in HD, it doesn't bother me much if Comcast has to disrupt Mojo to give me the game.



Well you got to count the college basketball games over the weekend.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13239359
> 
> 
> Well you got to count the college basketball games over the weekend.



Is FSN showing any of those college basketball games in HD? According to their web site, they're not.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13220368
> 
> 
> Are any of the Skinimax movies in true HD?



Yes


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13238392
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call five Sonics games between now and the end of March "a lot of games":
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest
> 
> 
> Once the M's start play, it might be worth considering a full-time slot. Even then, as long as I can see the games in HD, it doesn't bother me much if Comcast has to disrupt Mojo to give me the game.



Except when they go to extra innings and it switches back to mojo at 10pm.


----------



## jr-porter

Called Comcast today and spoke with a rep about the USA HD problems. He said they had received a few other calls about the issue. Also confirmed recent switch to fitting 3 HD channels per QAM due to the channel additions. Based on threads in the HDTV Programming forum, this seems to be producing similar problems on USA HD and SciFi HD in other markets that have recently added channels, although some areas have noted slight improvements to the problem.


Hopefully they'll be able to resolve this soon, especially with SciFi being added next week. Don't want to get Battlestar Galactica in high def but have it breaking up and stuttering constantly.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13239776
> 
> 
> Is FSN showing any of those college basketball games in HD? According to their web site, they're not.



Yes FSN suppose to show college basketball games in hd. This weekend will be: Washington State Cougars vs Cal Golden Bears in HD

http://fsnbayarea.com/Sched_CollegeHoopsHD.jsp


----------



## gimmiefuel

Got a mailer about the new channels on March 4th and at the bottom it says that Disney HD and ABC Family HD comming soon.


----------



## brownnet

Cougs will be on FSN-HD Saturday night assuming Comcast makes the right switch.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/13228043
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed lots of blocking, stuttering, and audio drop outs on USA HD (or any of the other HD channels?) Sometimes even complete breakup of the signal?
> 
> 
> It's been really bad during WWE RAW the last two Mondays, but I haven't noticed much during other programs. The picture was fine the first few weeks after RAW went HD, but now it's very distracting. Seems to have trouble with all the flashbulbs, pyro, fast motion, etc.... Was wondering if something was done to the signal in preparation for the upcoming channel additions. I'm in Queen Anne.



I had terrible audio dropouts all through PBS hd channel 108 on the Pete Seeger program American Masters last...I have had other problems with audio on hd pbs before... Anyone else? North Seattle area...what is the fix? call comcast?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownnet* /forum/post/13243451
> 
> 
> Cougs will be on FSN-HD Saturday night assuming Comcast makes the right switch.



Do you work for FSN? If so, couldn't FSN ask Comcast to run fulltime FSNHD channel. I would rather take FSNHD channel over A&E (FSN probably will have more HD then A&E).


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13244279
> 
> 
> I had terrible audio dropouts all through PBS hd channel 108 on the Pete Seeger program American Masters last...I have had other problems with audio on hd pbs before... Anyone else? North Seattle area...what is the fix? call comcast?



Yeah, me too. PBS and/or KCTS seem to be having a hard time transitioning to digital.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Yes, I get audio drop outs on pbs, but only on certain programming. For instance, the WWII documentary that was on a while ago, the Eric Clapton concert from a few months ago and a show about Greece and the Parthenon just a few weeks ago. Other shows, like Motorweek, don't seem to be affected. I'm not sure who to complain to, but it's been happening like this for quite a long time.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13245119
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. PBS and/or KCTS seem to be having a hard time transitioning to digital.



They transitioned over to digital long before everyone else. Funny, but I think KCTS is actually one of the best channels for HD programming. But Comcast's feed of them does leave something to be desired. Whenever I have problems similar to what is described in this thread, I switch over to my antenna and its rock solid, so it doesn't appear to be a PBS issue.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/13246214
> 
> 
> They transitioned over to digital long before everyone else. Funny, but I think KCTS is actually one of the best channels for HD programming. But Comcast's feed of them does leave something to be desired. Whenever I have problems similar to what is described in this thread, I switch over to my antenna and its rock solid, so it doesn't appear to be a PBS issue.



I think you've hit the nail on the head - they transitioned to digital so early, their encoders are now having trouble with some of the newest high-bandwidth 5.1 audio productions. I looked into this issue quite a bit back when "The War" was broadcast. The audio dropouts completely ruined it for me. This happened in quite a few cable markets around the US and Canada - not just Comcast. It seemed to vary by which PBS affiliate supplied the cable feed. The clearest example was some Shaw Cable customers in BC were complaining, while others had no problems at all. The difference: whether they got their PBS feed from KTCS (bad audio) or from the Spokane PBS affiliate (good audio).


PBS National acknowledged they had a problem during The War, apologized, and claimed they fixed it. Obviously its not fixed, at least not with all their affiliate stations.


----------



## hergertr

Sorry for the long post, but my frustration level with Comcast has reached a point where I need to have to seek other opinions/experiences. I have been a long time subscriber to the cable network in my neighborhood (Cablevision, AT&T, Comcast). I have one HD ready CRT with a DVR, three analog TV's, and I just purchased a small LCD HDTV to have in my bedroom with a QAM tuner. I took advantage of Comcast's offer last year for two small cable boxes (Motorola DCT700) for no additional charge and hooked them up to two of my analog TV's. The free year runs out next month so I've tried to find a way to purchase them rather than pay the extra $5.10 each per month. They told me at the Comcast store there was no way to purchase these boxes and have them hooked up to their network.


I contacted Comcast to see how much more it would cost to add a HD box to my new TV and the reply was $11 and some cents. When I asked why the cost on the web site was $6.50, the reply was I already had the DVR and they charge more for more than one box. I'm getting the local channels in HD on my new TV and a few digital channels with the QAM tuner. Bottom line is my monthly bill will go up by at least $25 if I add the second HD box and keep the DCT700's. I have the digital preferred package now with no premium channels along with Internet service. My current bill is almost $134 per month and I can't justify any more. I have I've looked into TIVO. I'd like to convert to FIOS when it becomes available in my neighborhood, and I found out they don't support TIVO. I don't really care about the digital channels except for the HD channels. Satellite isn't an option as I live in a heavily treed area. Any suggestions on how I can get full HD service on mutiple TV's without increasing my bill or to be able to purchase the necessary hardware that Comcast would accept?


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/13249077
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but my frustration level with Comcast has reached a point where I need to have to seek other opinions/experiences. I have been a long time subscriber to the cable network in my neighborhood (Cablevision, AT&T, Comcast). I have one HD ready CRT with a DVR, three analog TV's, and I just purchased a small LCD HDTV to have in my bedroom with a QAM tuner. I took advantage of Comcast's offer last year for two small cable boxes (Motorola DCT700) for no additional charge and hooked them up to two of my analog TV's. The free year runs out next month so I've tried to find a way to purchase them rather than pay the extra $5.10 each per month. They told me at the Comcast store there was no way to purchase these boxes and have them hooked up to their network.
> 
> 
> I contacted Comcast to see how much more it would cost to add a HD box to my new TV and the reply was $11 and some cents. When I asked why the cost on the web site was $6.50, the reply was I already had the DVR and they charge more for more than one box. I'm getting the local channels in HD on my new TV and a few digital channels with the QAM tuner. Bottom line is my monthly bill will go up by at least $25 if I add the second HD box and keep the DCT700's. I have the digital preferred package now with no premium channels along with Internet service. My current bill is almost $134 per month and I can't justify any more. I have I've looked into TIVO. I'd like to convert to FIOS when it becomes available in my neighborhood, and I found out they don't support TIVO. I don't really care about the digital channels except for the HD channels. Satellite isn't an option as I live in a heavily treed area. Any suggestions on how I can get full HD service on mutiple TV's without increasing my bill or to be able to purchase the necessary hardware that Comcast would accept?



I feel your pain with almost exactly the same cost per month. If I could figure out a way to get around Comcast's price gouging, I'd do it too, but no joy. Good luck in your quest....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/13249077
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd like to convert to FIOS when it becomes available in my neighborhood, and I found out they don't support TIVO.
> 
> ...



You should ask for a second opinion on that. I know of at least one person on the east coast who has a TiVo Series 3 with cablecards being used with FiOS. I would give you a reference url, but it would get censored here. (It's academic for me, since I'm a captive of Qwest.)


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/13249077
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but my frustration level with Comcast has reached a point where I need to have to seek other opinions/experiences. I have been a long time subscriber to the cable network in my neighborhood (Cablevision, AT&T, Comcast). I have one HD ready CRT with a DVR, three analog TV's, and I just purchased a small LCD HDTV to have in my bedroom with a QAM tuner. I took advantage of Comcast's offer last year for two small cable boxes (Motorola DCT700) for no additional charge and hooked them up to two of my analog TV's. The free year runs out next month so I've tried to find a way to purchase them rather than pay the extra $5.10 each per month. They told me at the Comcast store there was no way to purchase these boxes and have them hooked up to their network.
> 
> 
> I contacted Comcast to see how much more it would cost to add a HD box to my new TV and the reply was $11 and some cents. When I asked why the cost on the web site was $6.50, the reply was I already had the DVR and they charge more for more than one box. I'm getting the local channels in HD on my new TV and a few digital channels with the QAM tuner. Bottom line is my monthly bill will go up by at least $25 if I add the second HD box and keep the DCT700's. I have the digital preferred package now with no premium channels along with Internet service. My current bill is almost $134 per month and I can't justify any more. I have I've looked into TIVO. I'd like to convert to FIOS when it becomes available in my neighborhood, and I found out they don't support TIVO. I don't really care about the digital channels except for the HD channels. Satellite isn't an option as I live in a heavily treed area. Any suggestions on how I can get full HD service on mutiple TV's without increasing my bill or to be able to purchase the necessary hardware that Comcast would accept?



pm me...


----------



## dmopar74

WTF is with sporadic "lipsyncing" that i am noticing after getting the hd box. i was wathing 110 and the audio was off from the video, but channel 10 was spot on. this never happened with my reg. digital box. if things dont improve im switching to sattelite.


----------



## ben2e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmopar74* /forum/post/13252428
> 
> 
> WTF is with sporadic "lipsyncing" that i am noticing after getting the hd box. i was wathing 110 and the audio was off from the video, but channel 10 was spot on. this never happened with my reg. digital box. if things dont improve im switching to sattelite.



I've had the same issue. I believe the majority of the sync problem you see is from the original broadcast. I bought an HD antenna in order to troubleshoot the issue and found the issue was present there as well so there's not much Comcast can do to fix it. I'll bet you see the same thing on Satellite. It's super annoying and I wish the networks would fix it. It's apparently caused by poor encoding of the program. For me, ABC is the worst but varies from program to program.


That said, some AV equipment makes the problem worse but it's the network at the root of the problem.


----------



## opus312

I recorded the movie The Lives of Others on MaxHD. Around the 45 minute mark, there was a brief screen breakup with artifacts, seemed to miss a few seconds of the plot. The subtitles were also getting flaky, so I re-recorded the movie in SD. Turns out the "brief" breakup dropped 35 minutes of the program!


----------



## sirfergy

Yeah, the breakup is obnoxious. I get it often on NGC.


----------



## tschall

Hi Gang: Tim Schall here. I program and operate all of the encoding and transmission systems for KCTS. The extremly frustrating problem with the audio dropouts appears to be caused by the Motorola set top boxes. Specifically the 'firmware' contained in them for the Dolby Digital decoding. If the signal from us begins to 'pop' like that and you remove the box from the line and go directly to the T.V. I'll bet my last dollar that the popping is gone.


KCTS uses 'next generation' Harmonic MV500 encoders for high definition and MV100 encoders for standard definition. We had to to even stand a chance at getting a third S.D. into the mux with our H.D. We push the technology harder than pretty much anyone else in town and sometimes you run into problems when you do that.


We are working with Harmonic, Motorola and several of the cable companies regarding a solution. KCTS certainly appreciates your patience. It would be helpful to know if any other types of DVR devices besides the Motorlas are having this issue. Personally, I use OTA and satellite and neither my MythTV system nor my Windows Media Center system seem to have this issue although it is reproducable on both the DVR and nonDVR set top Motorlas at the station.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/13255573
> 
> 
> Hi Gang: Tim Schall here. I program and operate all of the encoding and transmission systems for KCTS. The extremly frustrating problem with the audio dropouts appears to be caused by the Motorola set top boxes. Specifically the 'firmware' contained in them for the Dolby Digital decoding. If the signal from us begins to 'pop' like that and you remove the box from the line and go directly to the T.V. I'll bet my last dollar that the popping is gone.
> 
> 
> KCTS uses 'next generation' Harmonic MV500 encoders for high definition and MV100 encoders for standard definition. We had to to even stand a chance at getting a third S.D. into the mux with our H.D. We push the technology harder than pretty much anyone else in town and sometimes you run into problems when you do that.
> 
> 
> We are working with Harmonic, Motorola and several of the cable companies regarding a solution. KCTS certainly appreciates your patience. It would be helpful to know if any other types of DVR devices besides the Motorlas are having this issue. Personally, I use OTA and satellite and neither my MythTV system nor my Windows Media Center system seem to have this issue although it is reproducable on both the DVR and nonDVR set top Motorlas at the station.



I have not noticed the problems described above by others. I have a Tivo S3. Unfortunatley, I do have one problem: the volume on your HD channel is much quieter than other hd or regular hd channels. This makes it very unlikely that I will stop on your HD channel while channel flipping, even if I see something that looks like it is worth watching.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/13255573
> 
> 
> Hi Gang: Tim Schall here. I program and operate all of the encoding and transmission systems for KCTS.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to post here, Tim. With my DCT3416 I don't hear popping -- just periodic brief periods of silence.


----------



## seatacboy

Have others asked Comcast whether they could carry CBUT's HD CBC feed?


----------



## seatacboy

Will Seattle-area Comcast be booting more channels "upstairs" from analog to digital? A few analog-cable friends were surprised that C-SPAN2 (channel 25) was booted to digital without warning - especially as the Presidential primary season was starting. Anyone else notice this?


Comcast likely intends to boot more analogs to digital to conserve bandwidth, but they really should be more consistent in how they implement their internal transition so clients aren't PO'd.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13258522
> 
> 
> Have others asked Comcast whether they could carry CBUT's HD CBC feed?



That would be nice. I'll put that on my wish list right after Speed-HD. And I'm willing to give up any and all of these to get them:


KONG

MYQ2

MHD


(Plus several others, but that should do it.)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/13255573
> 
> 
> Hi Gang: Tim Schall here. I program and operate all of the encoding and transmission systems for KCTS. The extremly frustrating problem with the audio dropouts appears to be caused by the Motorola set top boxes. Specifically the 'firmware' contained in them for the Dolby Digital decoding. If the signal from us begins to 'pop' like that and you remove the box from the line and go directly to the T.V. I'll bet my last dollar that the popping is gone.
> 
> 
> KCTS uses 'next generation' Harmonic MV500 encoders for high definition and MV100 encoders for standard definition. We had to to even stand a chance at getting a third S.D. into the mux with our H.D. We push the technology harder than pretty much anyone else in town and sometimes you run into problems when you do that.
> 
> 
> We are working with Harmonic, Motorola and several of the cable companies regarding a solution. KCTS certainly appreciates your patience. It would be helpful to know if any other types of DVR devices besides the Motorlas are having this issue. Personally, I use OTA and satellite and neither my MythTV system nor my Windows Media Center system seem to have this issue although it is reproducable on both the DVR and nonDVR set top Motorlas at the station.



It sounds like it's actually the combination of your "push the technology harder", "next-generation" encoding plus the flaw in the Moto firmware. As I posted previously, Shaw cable viewers in B.C. reported problems with the KCTS feed, but not the Spokane PBS feed. Presumably the Spokane PBS station doesn't push things to the limit like KCTS does.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13258522
> 
> 
> Have others asked Comcast whether they could carry CBUT's HD CBC feed?



I've asked a couple of times, but the feedback I got from Comcast left me with the impression that they haven't really discussed it too seriously internally. I would love to see CBC-HD in time for the Stanley Cup playoffs (ain't gonna happen), but as a minimum it would be nice to get CBC before the Beijing Olympics.


In one of my emails to Comcast, I pointed out that every time the Olympics come around, Comcast puts ads in the paper about how you can see Olympic events carried live on CBC (as opposed to tape-delayed on U.S. networks). Seeing as Comcast uses CBC as a discriminator between themselves and OTA or satellite, it would be nice to get the digital signal.


----------



## Kuyper

I can think of 90 channels I'd give up tomorrow to get Speed HD but Comcast won't budge on even giving a hint or a suggestion of when they may consider adding Speed HD.


Direct is looking mighty tasty right about now....


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13238392
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call five Sonics games between now and the end of March "a lot of games":
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSNwest
> 
> 
> Once the M's start play, it might be worth considering a full-time slot. Even then, as long as I can see the games in HD, it doesn't bother me much if Comcast has to disrupt Mojo to give me the game.



Well, it certainly bothers me that the games shown on 664 don't even appear in the guide with a TiVoHD. I watch every just about every game Comcast puts on 664, but it sure is a hassle to not even know about it unless I look at the guide on the Comcast DVR. A dedicated channel would make that a non-issue.


I'm pretty new to our TiVoHDs - What do you other users do regarding knowing what's showing when?


As for SpeedHD & CBC-HD - yes, yes, yes. Who do I call to cast my vote?


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/13255573
> 
> 
> Hi Gang: Tim Schall here. I program and operate all of the encoding and transmission systems for KCTS. The extremly frustrating problem with the audio dropouts appears to be caused by the Motorola set top boxes. Specifically the 'firmware' contained in them for the Dolby Digital decoding.



Hi Tim, thanks for the info. I would alert you to one issue I've noticed with KCTS. On my 19" Philips 19PFL5422D LCD TV, the internal QAM tuner hates the KCTS HD 9.5 feed on Comcast (although I don't have an off-air connection handy to test with, it could behave the same). It's probably a limitation of the chipset used in the TV, but what I get is jerky video similar to a streaming download over a bandwidth starved connection. Every second or two the video freezes a beat, then plays, then freezes, etc etc etc. I assume it is due to the high compression used on the HD feed to allow for the other KCTS subchannels, and my TV's processor just can't keep up. It makes viewing impossible for all but the most static images.


-Mike


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kuyper* /forum/post/13260321
> 
> 
> I can think of 90 channels I'd give up tomorrow to get Speed HD



Amen to that brother...


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13260451
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly bothers me that the games shown on 664 don't even appear in the guide with a TiVoHD. I watch every just about every game Comcast puts on 664, but it sure is a hassle to not even know about it unless I look at the guide on the Comcast DVR. A dedicated channel would make that a non-issue.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty new to our TiVoHDs - What do you other users do regarding knowing what's showing when?
> 
> 
> As for SpeedHD & CBC-HD - yes, yes, yes. Who do I call to cast my vote?



I dont think you can know what is showing when on the FSN/MOJO switch over.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13258522
> 
> 
> Have others asked Comcast whether they could carry CBUT's HD CBC feed?



Apparently, there's demand. Wave Broadband's added it out on the peninsula:

http://www.wavebroadband.com/art.php?id=westChannelsHD 


I'd love to see it on Comcast, and have called in to request it.


----------



## codeyf

I'm in the Bothell / Mill Creek area using the QAM tuner on my panny. Has anyone else had Kiro, 10, and 11 completely drop off? Been at least a week if not two+ for me that I've had no Kiro. Just says channel unavailable. Tried taking it off, then adding it back on but no luck. One night I had SD and HD, and they were both working, but showing different programming?? Although I was kind of stoked cuz the SD feed was showing A-Team!


Any thoughts?


edit: I think I happened to go to the right page by virtue of luck and found the updated QAM lineup...


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13256302
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post here, Tim. With my DCT3416 I don't hear popping -- just periodic brief periods of silence.



Same here...2-3 seconds of no audio


----------



## Budget_HT

Perhaps the variations between popping and silence relate to the individual versions of audio processing, within an HDTV, in an A/V receiver, etc., even if the root cause is consistent.


My version happens to be the sporadic brief silent periods. During those, I see no disruption of video. I get the same problem on channel 9.5 watching via OTA and via cable (QAM tuner integrated into HDTV--I don't have or use a cable STB).


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/13270628
> 
> 
> Perhaps the variations between popping and silence relate to the individual versions of audio processing, within an HDTV, in an A/V receiver, etc., even if the root cause is consistent.
> 
> 
> My version happens to be the sporadic brief silent periods. During those, I see no disruption of video. I get the same problem on channel 9.5 watching via OTA and via cable (QAM tuner integrated into HDTV--I don't have or use a cable STB).



I have a QAM and set top box...I was wondering if the qam would alleviate this problem of audio dropout but apparently not...


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13271093
> 
> 
> I have a QAM and set top box...I was wondering if the qam would alleviate this problem of audio dropout but apparently not...



Actually, I have not checked 9.5 on my QAM-equipped HDTV for a while, since I usually use OTA 9.5 with my DirecTV HD TiVo.


When I get a chance, I will try my QAM tuner with 9.5 and see if the problem is still there. I rarely watch live TV, but at least PBS has no commercials, making it tolerable.


----------



## jgbaldwin

Usually I wouldn't worry about this kind of thing, but Comcast Seattle doesn't have the best track record with getting us local games, especially in HD (though not always their fault). I read today that Comcast is offering the Pac-10 tourney in HD on Comcast Sportsnet, a channel I am not familiar with. A quick google search shows that this channel is available in Oregon but not in Seattle. Are we going to have to rely on Comcast Seattle switching over MOJO at the right time? Or are we not going to get it at all? Either way, I can see College Basketball fans, all over Seattle, starting to sweat as an episode of "Bet You" ends, hoping that we can see those beautiful color bars that indicate upcoming HD basketball.


----------



## gdeep

we might get ABC and Disney hd tomorrow....

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/02...to-seattle-ma/


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13278223
> 
> 
> we might get ABC and Disney hd tomorrow....
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/02...to-seattle-ma/




I'd be surprised if they did. I posted a few pages back that on a mailer I recieved from COMCAST last week stating the new channels and their channels # that we are getting on March 4th, it said at the bottom of that mailer that those channels are comming soon. You'd think that if they were coming with the 6 mentioned in the mailer, they wouldn't say coming soon.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/13280285
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if they did. I posted a few pages back that on a mailer I recieved from COMCAST last week stating the new channels and their channels # that we are getting on March 4th, it said at the bottom of that mailer that those channels are comming soon. You'd think that if they were coming with the 6 mentioned in the mailer, they wouldn't say coming soon.



Comcast spokeswoman confirmed it:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastadd030308.htm


----------



## sastimac

AMC question - I have an ASTC tuner and can view a number of Comcast digital channels with the tuner. I can't find AMC. Is it available in SD? If so, where?


----------



## wareagle

AMC must be encrypted, since it doesn't show up on the list of QAM channels.


----------



## Malcolm_B

How many shows on Sci Fi Channel are actually shot in HD besides BSG? Discovery HD will probably be my most watched channel for a good while, as the SD version is already.


----------



## drew00001

Has anyone gotten schedule data yet? I am updating my Tivo's S3 now to check.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13282041
> 
> 
> Comcast spokeswoman confirmed it:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastadd030308.htm



Wow, I'm totally stunned. Comcast has never done something this cool. Usually coming soon means in a few months. I figured we'd see those channels in June or later in the year.


Looking forward to tomorrow's update.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/13284757
> 
> 
> How many shows on Sci Fi Channel are actually shot in HD besides BSG? Discovery HD will probably be my most watched channel for a good while, as the SD version is already.



We'll get to watch the season finale of Stargate Atlantis. And on ABC Family, Kyle XY!


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/13285391
> 
> 
> We'll get to watch the season finale of Stargate Atlantis.



Not to mention the 164th showing of *Sasquatch Mountain*!


----------



## Al Shing

As always, we'll see what turns up tomorrow, but this would be the first time ever that Seattle got a channel before anyone else did.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13284860
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten schedule data yet? I am updating my Tivo's S3 now to check.



Ok, I forced the update and now have the schedule info as follows:


667 APLHD

668 DSCHD

669 TLCHD

674 HGTVD

675 FoodHD

676 SciFiHD

697 HDDM

698 FreeMDM

699 MushDDM

79 LOORO79


I someone posted most of this lineup above, and 697 through 699 look like On-Demand. Hopefully, Trinity just needs to update for DisneyHD and ABC FamilyHD.


----------



## Al Shing

Maybe they'll put Disney on 666.


----------



## djmattyb

Did anyone else's cable box show EAS on the screen? I noticed it this evening around 7pm. It messed up my recordings. I was watching a show that was being recorded and it stopped and turned on to channel 7 which later, after the news went to commercial, showed an Emergency Alert Screen for a few seconds. At least it didn't play that annoying tone from the old EBS tests.


----------



## sirfergy

My NGCHD has really low signal strength. Is this typical of the channel or do I need Comcast to come out and investigate? It jumps from 80 to 0, then drops the signal.


----------



## jjielectronics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13285996
> 
> 
> Ok, I forced the update and now have the schedule info as follows:
> 
> 
> 667 APLHD
> 
> 668 DSCHD
> 
> 669 TLCHD
> 
> 674 HGTVD
> 
> 675 FoodHD
> 
> 676 SciFiHD
> 
> 697 HDDM
> 
> 698 FreeMDM
> 
> 699 MushDDM
> 
> 79 LOORO79
> 
> 
> I someone posted most of this lineup above, and 697 through 699 look like On-Demand. Hopefully, Trinity just needs to update for DisneyHD and ABC FamilyHD.



How do you do a "forced" update?


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/13286552
> 
> 
> How do you do a "forced" update?



Go to Messages and Settings->Phone and Network->Connect to TiVo Service


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13285996
> 
> 
> Ok, I forced the update and now have the schedule info as follows:
> 
> 
> 667 APLHD
> 
> 668 DSCHD
> 
> 669 TLCHD
> 
> 674 HGTVD
> 
> 675 FoodHD
> 
> 676 SciFiHD
> 
> 697 HDDM
> 
> 698 FreeMDM
> 
> 699 MushDDM
> 
> 79 LOORO79
> 
> 
> I someone posted most of this lineup above, and 697 through 699 look like On-Demand. Hopefully, Trinity just needs to update for DisneyHD and ABC FamilyHD.




I just checked, the channels are live here in South Everett.


----------



## mab2

Can I update my moto 3416 I?


----------



## gimmiefuel

I just got done watching a movie and noticed that the new channels are live here in Issaquah (98027).


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/13286480
> 
> 
> My NGCHD has really low signal strength. Is this typical of the channel or do I need Comcast to come out and investigate? It jumps from 80 to 0, then drops the signal.




How do you check signal strength?


----------



## Tdawgman

The channels have been turned on. Disney and ABC Family are missing from the new channels. They could still turn them on tomorrow or later tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## isamudaison

Noticed the new channels being pushed tonight. Has anyone else tried setting a series recording for ghosthunters on scifiHD? The little series record icon doesn't show up, but when I try setting record series again, it acts like the record has already been set. I did the same w/ destination truth and it shows it's set to record just fine. grrr... oh well, at least we have it now!

And animal planet HD? seriously? So many channels yet nothing is ever on


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/13286184
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll put Disney on 666.



LOL . . . though its hard to say if anyone if you and I think think this is funny.


----------



## tluxon

Hmmm - the channels were listed in the channel guide of our TiVoHD's before they appeared in the Comcast DVR guides when I checked this morning, but the only ones that are actually "on" right now are Animal Planet-HD and The Learning Channel-HD. Maybe the others will come "on" at midnight since the announced date for turning them on was tomorrow.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13287162
> 
> 
> Hmmm - the channels were listed in the channel guide of our TiVoHD's before they appeared in the Comcast DVR guides when I checked this morning, but the only ones that are actually "on" right now are Animal Planet-HD and The Learning Channel-HD. Maybe the others will come "on" at midnight since the announced date for turning them on was tomorrow.




I am getting the same thing, with the same channels and I have a TivoHD. I hope they work tomorrow and dont have to get someone to come out with a new card or something. I am in Bothell.


----------



## Al Shing

Four of the channels are on as of tonight, but Discovery HD and Sci-Fi are not working as of tonight. Looks like they're all using stretch-o-vision for the non-HD stuff.


----------



## gdeep

For me Discovery, Food, HGTV aren't working. I get a message please wait while channel comes up shortly. Anybody else having same problem? For Disney and ABC the spokewoman said comcast will turn on the channels this week but don't know when.


----------



## Nausicaa

My TivoHD is now showing the channels, though there is no channel info as of yet.


I just hope we don't have to wait a few weeks for the channel info for these to be added like we did for the last set.


----------



## Al Shing

Discovery HD and Sci-Fi HD are still not working as of this morning, but Food HD has been working all along for me.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13288336
> 
> 
> My TivoHD is now showing the channels, though there is no channel info as of yet.
> 
> 
> I just hope we don't have to wait a few weeks for the channel info for these to be added like we did for the last set.



I have the info, but only 2 of the channels...........


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Al Shing* /forum/post/13288511
> 
> 
> Discovery HD and Sci-Fi HD are still not working as of this morning, but Food HD has been working all along for me.



"all along" - meaning since when? what channel, and has it been located on QAM also?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13288195
> 
> 
> For me Discovery, Food, HGTV aren't working. I get a message please wait while channel comes up shortly. Anybody else having same problem? For Disney and ABC the spokewoman said comcast will turn on the channels this week but don't know when.



I'm getting the same thing. Last night the channels went live except for Disc, Food, Home and Sci-fi. I only get Animal planet and TLC. I figured I'd have the rest this morning, but same thing today. I get the channel will be available shortly message, and I'm only getting 2 of the 6 new channels. I'm about to call to see what the problem is.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13288973
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same thing. Last night the channels went live except for Disc, Food, Home and Sci-fi. I only get Animal planet and TLC. I figured I'd have the rest this morning, but same thing. I'm only getting 2 of the 6. I'm about to call to see what the problem is.



Are you guys on a tivo or a comcast box?


----------



## mab2

I live off 164th in Lynnwood and have had all six working perfect since around 10PM last night. Looking forward to Disney because my 5 year old loves it but I hated the SD transmission. Hopefully it comes this week. I talked with a Comcast rep and was told to expect new channels every couple of months throughout the year. Sounds good to me.


----------



## thesoze

boy....nothing special here - but more HD is a good thing....sc-fi channel!!! about time...I remember the program chief saying years ago that they dont see themselves going hi-def because it's a waste...


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13288989
> 
> 
> Are you guys on a tivo or a comcast box?





2 Comcast boxes, A DCH3416 and a older 3416, both have the same problem. APHD and TLC-HD work fine, the other 4 say will be available shortly but they never come on. All the guide data is there for all channels.


I called my parents who live in Bothell, they get all 6 channels perfectly. I called Comcast and was told something like, They are probably rolling out the channels one at a time to be safe and if I don't have all the channels by this time tomorrow to call them back.










I tried unplugging the box and rebooting it, still no go. Any ideas?


----------



## mab2

I have a comcast motorola dct or dch3416 I- I cant remember which one as I am at work now. But I had them all working great last night and this morning around 5 I checked and they did as well. No Disney yet


----------



## jefbal99

Sounds like a lot of people are having signal strength issues.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13289302
> 
> 
> 2 Comcast boxes, A DCH3416 and a older 3416, both have the same problem. APHD and TLC-HD work fine, the other 4 say will be available shortly but they never come on. All the guide data is there for all channels.
> 
> 
> I called my parents who live in Bothell, they get all 6 channels perfectly. I called Comcast and was told something like, They are probably rolling out the channels one at a time to be safe and if I don't have all the channels by this time tomorrow to call them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried unplugging the box and rebooting it, still no go. Any ideas?



Huh, I live in bothell too, but only getting those 2 channels.


----------



## jameskollar

All channels live here in Lakewood with Guide data! WooHoo! Bring on BSG!


No problem setting up a recording on the SciFI channel. Watching MythBusters and they're using the lite version of stretch-o-matic. Kinda like the the lite version.


----------



## mab2

The signal strength in lynnwood is good. HGTV, DISHD, and APLHD look fantastic-the others were playing old content when I checked-but HGTV popped beautifully. Looks like I wont mind watching with my wife as much anymore


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13289576
> 
> 
> Huh, I live in bothell too, but only getting those 2 channels.



hmmm, must be were we live. I'm in Woodinville close to the Bothell border, but my parents have a Bothell address but actually live out closer to Mill Creek. Maybe they have a better signal strength out there... I hope they can solve this issue soon, I was looking forward to checking these channels out tonight.


----------



## Reference

Here in Wallingford, the channels are up except for FoodHD. I had to tell my TiVoHD twice to force an update before it would show the channels in the guide but even now they have no program information which is irritating. Maybe a third refresh would do it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/13289975
> 
> 
> Here in Wallingford, the channels are up except for FoodHD. I had to tell my TiVoHD twice to force an update before it would show the channels in the guide but even now they have no program information which is irritating. Maybe a third refresh would do it.



In Bellevue, I have all schedule info and all channels, except FoodHD. Hopefully, I won't have to call Comcast to zap my cable cards on my Tivo.


----------



## wareagle

I get everything except Food-HD with the DCT3416 in Bellevue. (Not that there's anything worthwhile on any of them.)


----------



## jefbal99

Could be the internal cabling in your structure. Try to remove as many splitters as possible.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/13290136
> 
> 
> Could be the internal cabling in your structure. Try to remove as many splitters as possible.



If it were Speed-HD then I would. As it is, I'll never notice it.


----------



## distantmantra

I'm in Seattle (Greenlake) and all the new channels are working, except for Food HD. I get the "This channel should be available shorty" message.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/13290136
> 
> 
> Could be the internal cabling in your structure. Try to remove as many splitters as possible.



You sound like a CSR. They once dispatched a tech to my house, only to have him confirm that there was nothing wrong at my end. He called the headend to have them do some magic, and the channel showed up and started working. That was way back when we were awaiting Cinemax HD. Everybody else on the system had it except me, seemingly.


----------



## jefbal99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13290660
> 
> 
> You sound like a CSR. They once dispatched a tech to my house, only to have him confirm that there was nothing wrong at my end. He called the headend to have them do some magic, and the channel showed up and started working. That was way back when we were awaiting Cinemax HD. Everybody else on the system had it except me, seemingly.



Just hitting on all the basics. I had many issues with Comcast when I was a sub. The major issued turned out to be a problem in the signal strength tables after headend work had been done in my area. They would never believe, but after having the same tech out 4 times in a single day because of Cable modem and Digital cable drop outs, they finally found the problem.


Much rather see somebody test the splitters in their house and resolve an issue before having to deal with Comcast support and beating their head into a brick wall.


----------



## arf1410

can someone post the locations of these new channels?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/13290753
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Much rather see somebody test the splitters in their house and resolve an issue before having to deal with Comcast support and beating their head into a brick wall.



Well, it isn't my wiring. I tuned #1 to 674 and #2 to 675. Signal strength is 36.5 on 1 and all "N/A" across the board on 2. I then tuned 1 to 675 and 2 to 674, and 2 has 36.0 and 1 is all

"N/A".


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13288989
> 
> 
> Are you guys on a tivo or a comcast box?



We're currently using two TiVoHD's with M-stream CableCARDs, a DCT-3416 and a DCH-3416 Comcast DVR, and the CableCARD tuner in one of the TVs. As of 7:30 this morning we were still only getting APHD and TLCHD on all the devices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/13289502
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of people are having signal strength issues.



We have a number of splitters in place, but they were each installed by Comcast and over the years they've installed two line amps in strategic locations to ensure we have the proper signal strength everywhere. I really don't believe signal strength is the issue.


I'm thinking it probably has most to do with location. We're right in the middle of the triangle formed by Kirkland, Bothell, and Woodinville. If the other channels aren't up by tonight I'll give Comcast a call.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13291464
> 
> 
> We're currently using two TiVoHD's with M-stream CableCARDs, a DCT-3416 and a DCH-3416 Comcast DVR, and the CableCARD tuner in one of the TVs. As of 7:30 this morning we were still only getting APHD and TLCHD on all the devices.
> 
> 
> We have a number of splitters in place, but they were each installed by Comcast and over the years they've installed two line amps in strategic locations to ensure we have the proper signal strength everywhere. I really don't believe signal strength is the issue.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it probably has most to do with location. We're right in the middle of the triangle formed by Kirkland, Bothell, and Woodinville. If the other channels aren't up by tonight I'll give Comcast a call.



Sounds near with the same issue. I am at 227th st and the 405 area.


----------



## distantmantra

I don't think it has anything to do with signal strength. When my wife and I bought our house back in October, we had Comcast come out to set us up. The tech said that we had an extremely strong signal throughout the house.


Does anyone in Seattle have a properly working FoodHD?


----------



## artseattle

I have five of the new HD channels but I'm getting the "One Moment Please" message for FoodHD, channel 675. I'm in the Madison Park Area of Seattle. I won't call in since this seems to be a common issue. Is anyone in Seattle getting this channel?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13291464
> 
> 
> We're currently using two TiVoHD's with M-stream CableCARDs, a DCT-3416 and a DCH-3416 Comcast DVR, and the CableCARD tuner in one of the TVs. As of 7:30 this morning we were still only getting APHD and TLCHD on all the devices.
> 
> 
> We have a number of splitters in place, but they were each installed by Comcast and over the years they've installed two line amps in strategic locations to ensure we have the proper signal strength everywhere. *I really don't believe signal strength is the issue.*
> 
> I'm thinking it probably has most to do with location. We're right in the middle of the triangle formed by Kirkland, Bothell, and Woodinville. If the other channels aren't up by tonight I'll give Comcast a call.



I'm not certain it's a signal strength issue either, at least not to my house...


A while back I posted on here that I wasn't getting MyQ-HD 110 anymore. I don't know how long it had stopped working because I rarely if ever watch that channel; however, I know for a fact it was working before but suddenly stopped working one day. I just got the "channel will be available shortly" message.


I called Comcast and they came out and said the cable was damaged from the street box to my house causing signal strength to be low, so about a month ago they replaced the entire line so I would have full signal strength. This fixed the problem for MYQ, and so I'm pretty sure I should have a good signal at my end.


Sounds like this is some other issue. I got a Comcast guy coming out between 12-4 to look at it. I will let him know others in this area are experiencing the same thing.


As of right now, here in Woodinville I still only get APHD, and TLC-HD. All others are not working. Once again my parents in North Bothell area get all 6 coming in perfectly.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/13291640
> 
> 
> I have five of the new HD channels but I'm getting the "One Moment Please" message for FoodD, channel 675. I'm in the Madison Park Area of Seattle. I won't call in since this seems to be a common issue. Is anyone in Seattle getting this channel?



On the eastside, I get all except FoodHD, so must be a Comcast issue


----------



## schwaggy

I've been using Comcast in Seattle on and off for years... I recently experienced MAJOR disruption in service that in the end had absolutely NOTHING to do with wiring or gear inside my residence. In fact, one of the 2 issues was 4 blocks away and affecting other customers.

I was hit with 2 $19.99 truck roll charges. I seem to remember a policy that basically stated problem inside your house, you pay. Outside, we pay... Well, I called them today to inquire about the charges and was basically told to avoid charges like this in the future, I need to purchase an extended service protection plan. WTF!? I became absolutely livid (sorry again to the nice gal on the other end, I know it's not you, but your lame-o company). I Collected myself and politely asked if she agreed with my anger.

Why do we pay them so much per month if they won't maintain their portion of the network to pipe us the goods without charging us for problems out of our control? As an example, the problems turned out to be squirrel/rodent damage on one pole and water damage on another. The CSR said "well, those problems were not caused by us". Well, they weren't caused by me either, and in fact were blocks away from my residence. The techs never even had to come inside my house... In the end she waived the fees out of courtesy and said she's sending the "fine print" and info about the extended protection.


I guess this is more of a rant than a question, but when did Comcast become so lame that they seem fit to charge extra to maintain their lines and portion of the network beyond the customer's control?


----------



## distantmantra

I'm home sick from work today, so I did some detective work. I spoke with my parents in Auburn, and FoodHD is working down south.


----------



## ABHD

All channels now working here in Woodinville.


----------



## mab2

Now that food looks even better in HD-we need sensory tv now


----------



## wareagle

Everything, including Food, now working in Bellevue.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaggy* /forum/post/13291823
> 
> 
> I've been using Comcast in Seattle on and off for years... I recently experienced MAJOR disruption in service that in the end had absolutely NOTHING to do with wiring or gear inside my residence. In fact, one of the 2 issues was 4 blocks away and affecting other customers.
> 
> I was hit with 2 $19.99 truck roll charges. I seem to remember a policy that basically stated problem inside your house, you pay. Outside, we pay... Well, I called them today to inquire about the charges and was basically told to avoid charges like this in the future, I need to purchase an extended service protection plan. WTF!? I became absolutely livid (sorry again to the nice gal on the other end, I know it's not you, but your lame-o company). I Collected myself and politely asked if she agreed with my anger.
> 
> Why do we pay them so much per month if they won't maintain their portion of the network to pipe us the goods without charging us for problems out of our control? As an example, the problems turned out to be squirrel/rodent damage on one pole and water damage on another. The CSR said "well, those problems were not caused by us". Well, they weren't caused by me either, and in fact were blocks away from my residence. The techs never even had to come inside my house... In the end she waived the fees out of courtesy and said she's sending the "fine print" and info about the extended protection.
> 
> 
> I guess this is more of a rant than a question, but when did Comcast become so lame that they seem fit to charge extra to maintain their lines and portion of the network beyond the customer's control?



I think the city and county could or better business bureau could get involved in this. They are obligated to maintain the hardware that is outside your house. That's the price of doing business at a utility. Those kinds of expenses should be split among all consumers. This sounds more like a scam to me. That can't just charge the first person that reports the problem or charge everybody $20 for sending out a truck. I wouldn't put it past them! I'm glad they refunded the charges.


----------



## guapote

I am also in Wallingford and get everything but Food....


----------



## sangwpark

Tukwila/Southcenter area is getting all new HD channels now. Last night, Sci-Fi and Discovery were missing. Love to see ABC Family & Disney soon in HD...


--

Sang


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guapote* /forum/post/13293193
> 
> 
> I am also in Wallingford and get everything but Food....



Yup, FoodHD still isn't working here in Greenlake.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13291708
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I got a Comcast guy coming out between 12-4 to look at it. I will let him know others in this area are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> As of right now, here in Woodinville I still only get APHD, and TLC-HD. All others are not working. Once again my parents in North Bothell area get all 6 coming in perfectly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13292818
> 
> 
> All channels now working here in Woodinville.



Was this before or after the Comcast tech came for a visit?


----------



## distantmantra

FoodHD is up here in the Greenlake neighborhood of Seattle!


----------



## sastimac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13284087
> 
> 
> AMC must be encrypted, since it doesn't show up on the list of QAM channels.



Where can I get a list of QAM channels?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/13294321
> 
> 
> Where can I get a list of QAM channels?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12931093 


I don't think anything's changed other than the deletion of the west-coast national feed of Univision. I'll update it when I have time, regardless.


AMC -- and everything in standard basic -- is encrypted. Only limited basic, its HD and DT-multicast equivalents, FM radio, and a couple of inexplicable things (MoviePlex, WeatherScan, etc.) are clear QAM.


----------



## gr0m1t

Still no SciFi, Food, or Discovery in West Seattle. Also just noticed that National Geographic and Universal HD are not working now, either. Hmm.


----------



## newlinux

Got them all working here in unincorporated snohomish county (in between mill creek, snohomish, and everett)


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13293620
> 
> 
> Was this before or after the Comcast tech came for a visit?



Getting all the channels, had nothing to do with the Comcast guy coming over. They coincidentally came on one by one, when the Comcast guy was here checking it out LOL.


At first I only had APHD and TLCHD, then when the Comcast guy came, suddenly Food-HD was working when I turned on the TV, but the other 3 where still not. During the time the Comcast guy was at my place, he tested my signal and said it was good. I just had a new line put in from the street to the house and all connections were good as well. He did nothing to fix the channels, but was puzzled as to why the ones that didn't work had different frequencies on the different boxes. Suddenly, one by one they all came on while he was there, the last was HGTV which took about 15 mins after the others came on. The Comcast guy said he had no idea why they were not working and that he did nothing to fix them, they just happen to come on when he was here.


All are still working in my area.


----------



## Al Shing

They're all working in Des Moines.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13292999
> 
> 
> Everything, including Food, now working in Bellevue.



Yep, I get it now too . . . and was not this morning.


----------



## mab2

tv predictions said a comcast spokesperson said disney and abcfam hd are coming "this week" lets keep eachother posted when we get it or if you hear any new news.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13295418
> 
> 
> tv predictions said a comcast spokesperson said disney and abcfam hd are coming "this week" lets keep eachother posted when we get it or if you hear any new news.



Here is the link:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastadd030308.htm


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM List. Changes since January:


* Univision deleted from 91-4

* Leased Access added to 115-14 (Ch. 79)

* PSETV deleted from 117-1060 (Ch. 26) - Likely still there in South King County

* Puget Sound Access deleted from 117-1065 (Ch. 77) - Likely still there in South King County


----------



## gglockner

I called TiVo tech support tonight to complain that we weren't getting guide data for the 6 new HD channels. The tech suggested redoing a guided setup with setting the ZIP to 98177 and selecting just "Comcast" as the provider. Voila, now I have guide data for all 6 new channels.


At least I won't be waiting 3 weeks or more for guide data, like we did in December...


----------



## gdeep

all new hd channels are working in Redmond now.


----------



## mab2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13296715
> 
> 
> Here's an update of the QAM List. Changes since January:
> 
> 
> * Univision deleted from 91-4
> 
> * Leased Access added to 115-14 (Ch. 79)
> 
> * PSETV deleted from 117-1060 (Ch. 26) - Likely still there in South King County
> 
> * Puget Sound Access deleted from 117-1065 (Ch. 77) - Likely still there in South King County



I am a newbiw when it comes to HDTV. Can anyone help me with this info. My panny plasma has a QAM tuner-can I access all these channels on the list with an antenna? Any recommendations on a certain type of antenna-will just a cox into the antenna jack on the tv work? thanks


----------



## Al Shing

Just plug your cable coax into your TV RF input, set the RF input type to Cable, and then scan for channels. You should be able to pick up all analog channels, as well as all unencrypted digital channels (aka QAM channels).


Make sure you have splitters that pass through the entire range (1GHz), and does not cut off at 400MHz like an old splitter might do.


----------



## thewarm

In added these new HD channels, did Comcast increase the "compression" used on existing HD channels? I was watching "The Marine" on HBO HD (ch549) last night, and there was very obvious macro-blocking during the fast motion sequences!









I prefer quality over quantity...


----------



## mab2

what do you mean by using a splitter? I have the cable from the wall jack going into the comcast dvr then I have an HDMI into the tv. I have an RF tv input for antenna/cable that is unused. Can I just use a loose cable cord and attach it to the input with nothing at the other end because I am already using a two way splitter off the cable jack for my comcast internet modem. I could get a three way but would that give me poor tv reception? If so I am fine with my current set up- I get all the locals I need on the comcast feed. I just didnt know if the QAM OTA channels were better.


----------



## mab2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/13298704
> 
> 
> In added these new HD channels, did Comcast increase the "compression" used on existing HD channels? I was watching "The Marine" on HBO HD (ch549) last night, and there was very obvious macro-blocking during the fast motion sequences!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer quality over quantity...



Ive always noticed minor pixelation during fast action on Comcast-never happens on bluray so I know its not my TV limitations, but rather comcast.


I spoke with a tech from Comcast and they do not extra compress when adding channels. He said for every analog they remove they get enough space for up to 6 HD channels. So they only add when they take away first. Or so he says.


----------



## arf1410

I have basic analog cable, but fortunately, my 1 TV with a free cablecard allows me to view all these new channels. have not found them on other TV with QAM tuner yet...not sure if that means they are scrambled, or that I just haven't looked for them...


While flipping thru the new channels last night, it appeared that Animal planet was the only one that was showing the same programming on SD and HD versions of the channel? so that means discovery HD and Food HD, etc, are actually new channels, not just HD versions of the regualr channel?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13298886
> 
> 
> I have basic analog cable, but fortunately, my 1 TV with a free cablecard allows me to view all these new channels. have not found them on other TV with QAM tuner yet...not sure if that means they are scrambled, or that I just haven't looked for them...
> 
> 
> While flipping thru the new channels last night, it appeared that Animal planet was the only one that was showing the same programming on SD and HD versions of the channel? so that means discovery HD and Food HD, etc, are actually new channels, not just HD versions of the regualr channel?



The new channels are encrypted so you will need a STB or a cable card to view them. Seems odd to me you can get them with your cable card and I wouldn't think they'd be part of a basic cable subscription, but I don't know the packages very well...


As for the channels, They are probably east coast feeds (3 hours ahead for nonlive programming). I've only watched ScifiHD and it is an east coast feed, IRIC TNTHD, and USAHD are too...


----------



## rader023

The new channels are nice, but i still find it rediculous that we do not have a full time FSN HD channel. Every other majore market does. Heck, i believe California has 2.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13292818
> 
> 
> All channels now working here in Woodinville.



I set a couple programs to record on my TiVoHDs via the web as soon as you mentioned this, and the four channels that had not been working at first recorded just fine. The HGTVHD channel seemed to have the timeslot shifted, however, as "Trading Spaces" played in the "My First Home" timeslot.


I'm sure disappointed that some of these new channels took precedence over a dedicated channel for FSN-HD, however.


----------



## newlinux

I know it isn't high on many other people's lists, but I sure would like to have the Tennis channel







. I'd Like FSN-HD too.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13300633
> 
> 
> I set a couple programs to record on my TiVoHDs via the web as soon as you mentioned this, and the four channels that had not been working at first recorded just fine. The HGTVHD channel seemed to have the timeslot shifted, however, as "Trading Spaces" played in the "My First Home" timeslot.
> 
> 
> I'm sure disappointed that some of these new channels took precedence over a dedicated channel for FSN-HD, however.



Glad to hear you got the channels. Comcast actually called me this morning to ask if everything was working for me.... hmmm, wonder if Fios TV is coming in my area soon or something.... don't know why they are being so nice.


Yeah I'm a bit dissapointed in HGTVHD, hopefully it will get better in the future. This channel doesn't play the same shows as on the analog one, and boy do they repeat! I just happen to be remodeling my kitchen and doing some landscaping, so lately I've had an interest in watching this channel at times. Although it's really cool to see it in HD, you can watch this channel for a couple hours, and it seems like you've seen all it has to offer.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13300381
> 
> 
> The new channels are nice, but i still find it rediculous that we do not have a full time FSN HD channel. Every other majore market does. Heck, i believe California has 2.



Historically, we have had a bad baseball team, a bad NBA team that is likely leaving town, and a bad UW team in the past three years or so. They typically do not broadcast at the same time, so where is the justifcation for a dedicated FSN channel? Nobody has been watching any of them.


Now the baseball team is improving, and going full time HD, and the college team may be approaching mediocrity, but nothing is going to save the NBA team for the remainder of its time here. But there still isn't enough to justify dedicating an HD channel full time to the local sports scene.


----------



## jr-porter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13298842
> 
> 
> I spoke with a tech from Comcast and they do not extra compress when adding channels. He said for every analog they remove they get enough space for up to 6 HD channels. So they only add when they take away first. Or so he says.



Not according to the rep I spoke with last week. Much like other markets, Seattle's now squeezing 3 channels into 1 QAM for HD which requires extra compression. USA HD and SciFi HD seem to suffer the worse from this. I get lots of blocking, stuttering, and break-up when watching anything with lots of action. WWE programming looks terrible on those channels now. Plan to call again to complain this week. More HD is great, but only if it's watchable.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13301008
> 
> 
> Historically, we have had a bad baseball team, a bad NBA team that is likely leaving town, and a bad UW team in the past three years or so. They typically do not broadcast at the same time, so where is the justifcation for a dedicated FSN channel? Nobody has been watching any of them.
> 
> 
> Now the baseball team is improving, and going full time HD, and the college team may be approaching mediocrity, but nothing is going to save the NBA team for the remainder of its time here. But there still isn't enough to justify dedicating an HD channel full time to the local sports scene.



I can't see much justification for some of the channels we have now.

It's interesting to look at the HD listings by channel:

Menu/HD/HD Programs by Channel


Some of the channels have very few HD offerings:

106, 110, 667, 669

VSGLF (665) doesn't even have a single HD program listed. Probably seasonal, but still a waste.


Speed-HD has plenty. But of course we don't have that.


----------



## gr0m1t

Still seeing problems in West Seattle. I called and talked to a CSR. He says that other people have been having problems with losing National Geographic and Universal HD in the last couple days. But I haven't seen any other mention of it here. He said to wait a couple days to see if they turn themselves back on.


In addition to National Geographic and Universal disappearing, I'm still not getting SciFi, Food, or Discovery. Anyone else in West Seattle having similar problems?


----------



## SeattleAl

The Golf Channel has been showing Thursday and Friday PGA Golf rounds in HD, so that more than justifies that channel.


----------



## square028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr0m1t* /forum/post/13301220
> 
> 
> Still seeing problems in West Seattle. I called and talked to a CSR. He says that other people have been having problems with losing National Geographic and Universal HD in the last couple days. But I haven't seen any other mention of it here. He said to wait a couple days to see if they turn themselves back on.
> 
> 
> In addition to National Geographic and Universal disappearing, I'm still not getting SciFi, Food, or Discovery. Anyone else in West Seattle having similar problems?



I'm in West Seattle and having that same problem too. Well, least this morning before I left for work I had those channels not coming up. Though yesterday morning I did out of curiousity's sake record Everyday Italian and while the channel wasn't coming in live, I later checked my DVR recordings and there they were, picture and sound and all. I did notice some bits of the picture stalling as if maybe it wasn't getting the full signal or something.


But yeah, I'm in West Seattle too and those channels you mentioned haven't been showing up for and I get that message that it will be coming up soon.


Story of our lives with Comcast Seattle, eh?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13301498
> 
> 
> The Golf Channel has been showing Thursday and Friday PGA Golf rounds in HD, so that more than justifies that channel.



Almost all of these new channels have large chunks of non HD programming. So they give us useless channels instead of being able to schedule a game on a tivo or be able to watch a full game without a cutoff if it runs late. I think that at least justifies the channel as much as early round golf.


I hear people asking for FSN HD, Speed HD, CBC HD, etc.


Not once has someone asked for TLC hd...................come on Comcast. I hope directTV is stomping you. Bring on FIOS........Maybe then they will get with it.


----------



## gglockner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13301610
> 
> 
> Not once has someone asked for TLC hd...................come on Comcast. I hope directTV is stomping you. Bring on FIOS........Maybe then they will get with it.



Different strokes for different folks. The latest batch of channels is the first time I am excited about the HD lineup from Comcast. No one in our household cares about Golf, MTV, MOJO et al regardless of whether they are in HD or not. More HD channels would be nice, but I don't expect much more until Comcast brings SDV to the Seattle area.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/13304164
> 
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. The latest batch of channels is the first time I am excited about the HD lineup from Comcast. No one in our household cares about Golf, MTV, MOJO et al regardless of whether they are in HD or not. More HD channels would be nice, but I don't expect much more until Comcast brings SDV to the Seattle area.



Don't get me wrong I enjoy the new channels. I wasnt saying they aren't important as well. I was just mentioning that the channels that get brought up constantly in this thread are not added. It is my opinion this is because a FSN HD channel is more expensive for Comcast to broadcast that other channels.


By the Way, is there an AMC HD channel out there? because Breaking Bad seems like it is shot in HD. I know you can watch it on demand, but alas I have no comcast box, which is a good thing.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13298886
> 
> 
> While flipping thru the new channels last night, it appeared that Animal planet was the only one that was showing the same programming on SD and HD versions of the channel? so that means discovery HD and Food HD, etc, are actually new channels, not just HD versions of the regualr channel?



Food Network HD is pretty clearly not a simulcast of the regular Food Network. Emeril Live and Rachael Ray do not appear anywhere on the HD channel, nor does Iron Chef America. Hopefully, future Rachael Ray stuff will be in HD and be on the channel. I don't know why Iron Chef America isn't on there - it is probably one of their more popular programs.


----------



## Kuyper

TiVo still don't have the channels up for the online schedule (can't check my actual box 'til I get home)
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/search...ed_button.y=12 

which is super annoying since I pre-empted the launch and gave them a 2-3 week headsup with channel numbers and names (as supplied by C/Cast about a month ago!)


They claim 5-7 days to process, so I sent a nudge reminder last week. Hopefully schedule info soon....


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kuyper* /forum/post/13304337
> 
> 
> TiVo still don't have the channels up for the online schedule (can't check my actual box 'til I get home)
> http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/search...ed_button.y=12
> 
> which is super annoying since I pre-empted the launch and gave them a 2-3 week headsup with channel numbers and names (as supplied by C/Cast about a month ago!)
> 
> 
> They claim 5-7 days to process, so I sent a nudge reminder last week. Hopefully schedule info soon....



If it helps you could use my zip code 98021 I have them. And then in a few weeks switch back. Shouldnt be any difference.


----------



## thewarm

I just got off the phone with TiVo and let them know that the 98125 zip code had the 6 new HD channels, but "to be announced"... standard replay of 5-7 days.

Meanwhile I'm going to try 98021.


----------



## mab2

Swanni quotes the Comcast spokesperson as us getting Disney and ABCFamily this week. Who thinks we will. I guess "this week" is from the 4th to the 11th?


Also, Swanni said NO HD of the Mariners on MOJO this year. So without FSNHD we are stuck. The broadcasts on CW of the Mariners were subpar last year-while MOJO's were stunningly gorgeous-even if the Mariners were losing. But hey I grew up near Anaheim California so you know where my allegiances are.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/13297230
> 
> 
> I called TiVo tech support tonight to complain that we weren't getting guide data for the 6 new HD channels. The tech suggested redoing a guided setup with setting the ZIP to 98177 and selecting just "Comcast" as the provider. Voila, now I have guide data for all 6 new channels.



It worked for me, as well (my actual ZIP is 98004).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13305709
> 
> 
> Also, Swanni said NO HD of the Mariners on MOJO this year. So without FSNHD we are stuck. The broadcasts on CW of the Mariners were subpar last year-while MOJO's were stunningly gorgeous-even if the Mariners were losing. But hey I grew up near Anaheim California so you know where my allegiances are.



Can you provide a source for your Swanni quote? I checked Swanni's website ( http://www.tvpredictions.com/ ) and can't find anything that suggests that Comcast plans to stop showing FSN-HD broadcasts in Mojo's slot.


----------



## wareagle

I wonder if Comcast will ever notice that channels 32 and 174 are both designated as "ESPN2" and that 174 isn't included in listings of HD channels. I provided feedback to them about this when the new guide first appeared, but of course there's little chance anyone even read that.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/13298704
> 
> 
> In added these new HD channels, did Comcast increase the "compression" used on existing HD channels? I was watching "The Marine" on HBO HD (ch549) last night, and there was very obvious macro-blocking during the fast motion sequences!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer quality over quantity...



In this case, it's HBO doing the compression. HD movies on HBO have have always been bandwidth-starved, typically no more than 10 or 12 Mbps (full broadcast HDTV is 19.2 Mbps). AFAIK, Comcast's policy is the same as it's always been - they just pass thru whatever bits they receive from the source network or local affiliate.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13298842
> 
> 
> Ive always noticed minor pixelation during fast action on Comcast-never happens on bluray so I know its not my TV limitations, but rather comcast.
> 
> 
> I spoke with a tech from Comcast and they do not extra compress when adding channels. He said for every analog they remove they get enough space for up to 6 HD channels. So they only add when they take away first. Or so he says.



Comcast's bandwidth limit is generally 19.2 Mbps per channel, the same as broadcast HDTV. Like broadcast, Comcast also uses the older MPEG2 codec for compression. But in practice, few channels even reach Comcast's limit since they're compressed at the source (like HBO-HD, or in our local case KIRO-HD which siphons off some of its 19.2 Mbps bandwidth for its "Retro TV" sub-channel.)


Bluray & HDDVD movies should be *much* better than cable or broadcast. They can handle bandwidth beyond broadcast or cable (20-25 Mbps), plus they use newer codecs (H.264 or VC-1) which are almost twice as efficient as MPEG2.


So yes - I believe Comcast when they say they don't add any extra compression. But they're not in the same league as BD or HDDVD when in comes to HD pq, so you can't use that as a comparison.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13304319
> 
> 
> Food Network HD is pretty clearly not a simulcast of the regular Food Network. Emeril Live and Rachael Ray do not appear anywhere on the HD channel, nor does Iron Chef America. Hopefully, future Rachael Ray stuff will be in HD and be on the channel. I don't know why Iron Chef America isn't on there - it is probably one of their more popular programs.



Neither Food HD nor HGTV HD is a simulcast of their respective SD channel, but all the programming on their HD channels is in HD.


----------



## mab2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13306114
> 
> 
> Can you provide a source for your Swanni quote? I checked Swanni's website ( http://www.tvpredictions.com/ ) and can't find anything that suggests that Comcast plans to stop showing FSN-HD broadcasts in Mojo's slot.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/mojo030408.htm 


Although you may be correct in that it is MOJO itself that will not have baseball. But if MOJO is being preempted and FSNHD is merely using MOJO's channel space then this article in meaningless. Lets hope its the latter.


----------



## opus312

As of last night in downtown Seattle, not getting channels 663 or 667. Used to get 663, it disappeared a couple weeks ago. Looks like the others (668-676) are coming thru ok...


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr0m1t* /forum/post/13301220
> 
> 
> Still seeing problems in West Seattle. I called and talked to a CSR. He said to wait a couple days to see if they turn themselves back on.



Wow, customer service at its best. When I hear grinding metal in my car's transmission, I hope the mechanic doesn't say "just keep driving it for a couple days to see if it goes away".


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13306187
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will ever notice that channels 32 and 174 are both designated as "ESPN2" and that 174 isn't included in listings of HD channels. I provided feedback to them about this when the new guide first appeared, but of course there's little chance anyone even read that.



Maybe that's why my DVR series recordings on channel 174 automatically switch over to channel 32 within 2 days.


----------



## jjielectronics

I bet this has been addressed befoe...but I will ask anyway.

anyone have any idea why HBO On Demand no longer carries the HBO HD content?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13309334
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why my DVR series recordings on channel 174 automatically switch over to channel 32 within 2 days.



Probably. The only reason I haven't noticed any problem must be because I don't have any series recordings on that channel.


----------



## poppa

I watch FoodTV occasionally (big Alton Brown fan) but wasn't that excited about it coming in HD. I was wrong, it made a big difference especially on the Tyler show, the colors of the food was amazing.


I'd like to see Speed and Outdoor Channel in HD ...


----------



## Kuyper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppa* /forum/post/13310659
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Speed and Outdoor Channel in HD ...



As would we all (well, Speed anyway







)


I encourage all Comcast customers to post a request here:
http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Cus...edback&pos=Nav 


Standard answer when you call them: they don't give an idea of when they'll add it, but hundreds (thousands!! smile ) of feedback requests can only help push it up the priority queue!


Mention that DirecTV are carrying it already. In fact, see this thread over at Speed to see who all *are* carrying it already:
http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewth...93272/#3974983


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13306114
> 
> 
> Can you provide a source for your Swanni quote? I checked Swanni's website ( http://www.tvpredictions.com/ ) and can't find anything that suggests that Comcast plans to stop showing FSN-HD broadcasts in Mojo's slot.



I just received a flyer in the mail from Comcast touting FSN HD Mariner games on 664. It didn't even mention Mojo -- it just referred to FSN HD on Channel 664.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13312431
> 
> 
> I just received a flyer in the mail from Comcast touting FSN HD Mariner games on 664. It didn't even mention Mojo -- it just referred to FSN HD on Channel 664.



I'm guessing that means it's going to continue on as preemptive programming over the top of MOJO programming just like it's been this past fall and winter. Doesn't bode well for those of us needing a dedicated channel, I'm afraid.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppa* /forum/post/13310659
> 
> 
> I watch FoodTV occasionally (big Alton Brown fan) but wasn't that excited about it coming in HD. I was wrong, it made a big difference especially on the Tyler show, the colors of the food was amazing.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Speed and Outdoor Channel in HD ...



I admit to being a bit blase about this set of channels before they came on the system, but now it feels like I've been reunited with some old friends I haven't seen in a long time.


Mythbusters is a program I've never seen because it was never on the HD Theater channel, but I think it will be a regular for me now on Discovery HD. Food Network HD looks like it will get a lot of time on my screen, as well. Even Animal Planet, a channel I've never watched, looks pretty good, as it is the only one that doesn't go to infomercials at midnight.


----------



## jjielectronics

it is nice to have more HD channels. I am hoping CNN HD gets in on the next round of additions.

does anyone know why HDNet is not on with Comcast?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/13315925
> 
> 
> it is nice to have more HD channels. I am hoping CNN HD gets in on the next round of additions.
> 
> does anyone know why HDNet is not on with Comcast?



Something about Mark Cuban and Comcast not getting along? I am sure others have more specific info.


----------



## BIslander

While I am happy to see more HD channels, I wonder about the people who program them. SciFi showed Stargate (the movie) as a postage stamp tonight. The HD channel was nothing more than an upconverted version of the film formatted to be shown letterboxed on a 4:3 screen. The end result was a huge black frame surrounding a picture that wouldn't even fill an old 27" CRT. The video quality was awful, too. What a waste.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13316379
> 
> 
> While I am happy to see more HD channels, I wonder about the people who program them. SciFi showed Stargate (the movie) as a postage stamp tonight. The HD channel was nothing more than an upconverted version of the film formatted to be shown letterboxed on a 4:3 screen. The end result was a huge black frame surrounding a picture that wouldn't even fill an old 27" CRT. The video quality was awful, too. What a waste.



Lol, you're talking about a network that airs how many 'f grade' killer [bug, lizard, disaster] movies per week. They don't want to spend the money to air an HD version of Stargate. Sci-Fi is a network that doesn't do it right, it does it cheap.


----------



## GP20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13305709
> 
> 
> Swanni quotes the Comcast spokesperson as us getting Disney and ABCFamily this week. Who thinks we will. I guess "this week" is from the 4th to the 11th?
> 
> 
> Also, Swanni said NO HD of the Mariners on MOJO this year. So without FSNHD we are stuck. The broadcasts on CW of the Mariners were subpar last year-while MOJO's were stunningly gorgeous-even if the Mariners were losing. But hey I grew up near Anaheim California so you know where my allegiances are.



Not sure if the HD Mariners games will still be on Mojo, but we should still be able to watch the HD M's games. Not only that - they used to telecast only the home games in HD. Now it seems like over 150 games in the '08 season will be in HD.


----------



## GP20

Umm...wouldn't let me post URL's until I have 3 posts.


----------



## GP20

.......


----------



## GP20

 http://www.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?...=.jsp&c_id=sea


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13316379
> 
> 
> While I am happy to see more HD channels, I wonder about the people who program them. SciFi showed Stargate (the movie) as a postage stamp tonight. The HD channel was nothing more than an upconverted version of the film formatted to be shown letterboxed on a 4:3 screen. The end result was a huge black frame surrounding a picture that wouldn't even fill an old 27" CRT. The video quality was awful, too. What a waste.



I give them credit for at least showing the movies letterboxed, but I agree it would be nice if they bothered to at least expand it to 16:9 480p.


Of course, I wonder how many of these channels even film in HD, much less broadcast it. Even current shows like THC's "The Universe" are just "stretched" SD broadcasts. At least "Dogfights" looks awesome.


----------



## square028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13316117
> 
> 
> Something about Mark Cuban and Comcast not getting along? I am sure others have more specific info.



It's exactly that reason. Cuban and Brian Roberts (CEO of Comcast) don't get along. Probably because Cuban wouldn't go to prom with Roberts.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kuyper* /forum/post/13311286
> 
> 
> I encourage all Comcast customers to post a request here:
> http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Cus...edback&pos=Nav



Your comments may fall on deaf ears:


"The comment form below is intended only for comments about our web site."


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/13323761
> 
> 
> Your comments may fall on deaf ears:
> 
> 
> "The comment form below is intended only for comments about our web site."



One of the category options is "Suggestions for channel additions" - hopefully someone will listen.


----------



## jr-porter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/13306315
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Comcast's policy is the same as it's always been - they just pass thru whatever bits they receive from the source network or local affiliate.



Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be the policy anymore.


Had a visit from a service tech today (at Comcast's suggestion) to take a look at the tiling problems I've been seeing primarily on USA HD and SciFi HD. As I suspected, my signal is strong and doesn't appear to be the issue. The tech was previously unaware we were getting 3 HD channels to a single QAM here in Seattle now. But he was able to confirm that is in fact the case as of a few weeks ago in order to add the new HD.


We're getting the popular bundling of SciFi HD / USA HD / Discovery HD on 1 QAM. The results seem to be similar in other markets. The additional compression used to fit 3 channels on a single QAM work alright for some groupings of channels, but not this one. Most of the programming is relatively unaffected, but anything with fast motion seems to have issues with the extra compression used.


Unfortunately, nothing a service tech can do about this problem. So the only option is to keep complaining to Comcast about it. Seattle's not the only market affected, so hopefully enough people nationally will do the same until they figure out a way to give us these channels without the compression issues.


----------



## Nausicaa

I do not watch USA HD (when they canceled "The 4400", I canceled watching them), but both SciFi HD ("Stargate Atlantis") and Discovery HD ("Smash Lab") looked fine this week on my Toshiba 35" CRT and they both had quick motion (especially "Smash Lab").


----------



## wareagle

I've noticed a lot of pixellation on History-HD.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13326790
> 
> 
> I've noticed a lot of pixellation on History-HD.



Oddly, I haven't. I watch "Shockwave", "Dogfights", and "The Universe" mostly.


----------



## zachcarter

Tivo guide data just showed up in 98133 (Shoreline)


----------



## Reference

TiVo data is up in 98103, as well.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13326817
> 
> 
> Oddly, I haven't. I watch "Shockwave", "Dogfights", and "The Universe" mostly.



I was surprised to see "Dogfights" having a lot of trouble yesterday -- even freezing. It's mostly simulation and talking heads.


----------



## yvovandoorn

Tivo data for 98056 just showed up about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13327599
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see "Dogfights" having a lot of trouble yesterday -- even freezing. It's mostly simulation and talking heads.



I have yet to watch my recording of last night's show, so I will keep an eye out when I do.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13327599
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see "Dogfights" having a lot of trouble yesterday -- even freezing. It's mostly simulation and talking heads.



It was having hiccups even on the SD channel.


----------



## mab2

whats up with the "this week" guarantee of Disney HD and ABCFamily HD by the Comcast Spokeslady. I doubt it will happen. Who thinks we will get it within a week-which would be this Tuesday.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/13325564
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be the policy anymore.
> 
> 
> Had a visit from a service tech today (at Comcast's suggestion) to take a look at the tiling problems I've been seeing primarily on USA HD and SciFi HD. As I suspected, my signal is strong and doesn't appear to be the issue. The tech was previously unaware we were getting 3 HD channels to a single QAM here in Seattle now. But he was able to confirm that is in fact the case as of a few weeks ago in order to add the new HD.
> 
> 
> We're getting the popular bundling of SciFi HD / USA HD / Discovery HD on 1 QAM. The results seem to be similar in other markets. The additional compression used to fit 3 channels on a single QAM work alright for some groupings of channels, but not this one. Most of the programming is relatively unaffected, but anything with fast motion seems to have issues with the extra compression used.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing a service tech can do about this problem. So the only option is to keep complaining to Comcast about it. Seattle's not the only market affected, so hopefully enough people nationally will do the same until they figure out a way to give us these channels without the compression issues.



Yep, you're right - looks like this has recently changed, at least for those HD channels distributed from Comcast's central production facilities -- see this article . Those channels not centrally-distributed by Comcast - mainly locals - appear to be full-bandwidth still.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13327599
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see "Dogfights" having a lot of trouble yesterday -- even freezing. It's mostly simulation and talking heads.



Just watched it and "Battle 360" and while the audio was fine, there was indeed a great deal of video freezing in both recordings.


----------



## Nausicaa

And "Monster Quest" this morning is also suffering from the same issues.


At this rate, I might have to go back to History SD.


----------



## jameskollar

The problems reported here are quite disconcerting. However, in Lakewood I have not had ANY problems with the new channels. SCI, HistHD, DISCHD, etc all work great for me. Wonder why it's so bad up north?


The only problem I have is with 108 KCTS. I get periodic audio dropouts (no pop) on my DCH3216 but that's already been discussed.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13333978
> 
> 
> The problems reported here are quite disconcerting. However, in Lakewood I have not had ANY problems with the new channels. SCI, HistHD, DISCHD, etc all work great for me. Wonder why it's so bad up north?



History was fine until they added SciFI and Discovery to the same QAM on the 3rd. SciFi and Discovery looked fine, while History is averaging 30-45 freezes per hour - even on still pictures with minimal movement.


I wonder if Comcast is "starving" History's bandwidth on the QAM to feed SciFi and Discovery a higher bitrate?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13334053
> 
> 
> History was fine until they added SciFI and Discovery to the same QAM on the 3rd. SciFi and Discovery looked fine, while History is averaging 30-45 freezes per hour - even on still pictures with minimal movement.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast is "starving" History's bandwidth on the QAM to feed SciFi and Discovery a higher bitrate?



That would certainly appear to be the case.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13334173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nausicaa
> 
> History was fine until they added SciFI and Discovery to the same QAM on the 3rd. SciFi and Discovery looked fine, while History is averaging 30-45 freezes per hour - even on still pictures with minimal movement.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast is "starving" History's bandwidth on the QAM to feed SciFi and Discovery a higher bitrate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would certainly appear to be the case.
Click to expand...


The technology Comcast is using (link to article) to squeeze 3 HDs into the space of 2 seems to be designed for one "fast action" channel, one "static talking head" channel, and one channel in-between. Depending on what shows are on - their current channel combinations don't seem to be working well.


----------



## Spike89

Getting tiling/macroblocking on HistoryHD (during UFO Hunters) here in North Kitsap. Also getting "channel available shortly" on UHD and NGCHD (sometimes channel comes in quickly, other times -like last night- it never becomes available.).


I think Comcast in its attempt to live up to its marketing hype of "the most HD" is now giving us the "most crappy HD".


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/13335550
> 
> 
> The technology Comcast is using (link to article) to squeeze 3 HDs into the space of 2 seems to be designed for one "fast action" channel, one "static talking head" channel, and one channel in-between. Depending on what shows are on - their current channel combinations don't seem to be working well.



Interesting article. It also says the compression/multiplexing is being done prior to uplink, so even if the local comcast plant had available bandwidth to distribute the channels at the normal 2 per QAM channel, the damage has already been done.


Their method of picking 3 complementary bit rate channels is a nice idea in theory, but unrealistic in practice. There is no way to avoid the instances where all 3 channels demand high bitrates.


The quote at the end of the article that says "you can have your cake and eat it too" sums up nicely how out of touch they are. I suppose they expect the customer to just ignore the quality hits whenever the theoretical cake conflicts with the reality cake.


Perhaps we should pay comcast with theoretical money.


----------



## t4uecker

hi there -


i'm in the process of configuring a home video system using sagetv as my central server / repository. i just bought an hauppauge hvr-1600 card, which is able to capture clear qam in addition to analog tv. when i go through the configuration process in sagetv (namely, the channel scan), i get a bunch of digital channels that are received including the hd versions of each of the major network channels -- except kiro. sagetv is reporting signal strength for each of those other channels in the 85% range so it doesn't seem like signal strength is a problem. and i also tried removing all of the splitters i could to see if that made any difference, which it didn't.


does anyone know why there would be problems with kiro hd but not with any of the other local network channels?


thanks!

tu


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t4uecker* /forum/post/13337740
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> does anyone know why there would be problems with kiro hd but not with any of the other local network channels?
> 
> ...



It's at 110-2. What do you see there?


----------



## t4uecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13337862
> 
> 
> It's at 110-2. What do you see there?



awesome, thanks. when it auto-scanned, that particular channel/location was not detected. but i added it manually (at 110-2) and it shows up just fine.







is there a list available of the clear qam channels available through comcast, along with their channel/location numbers? now i'm curious which other ones may not have been auto-detected but that are available if manually added.


thanks again,

tu


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t4uecker* /forum/post/13338067
> 
> 
> awesome, thanks. when it auto-scanned, that particular channel/location was not detected. but i added it manually (at 110-2) and it shows up just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a list available of the clear qam channels available through comcast, along with their channel/location numbers? now i'm curious which other ones may not have been auto-detected but that are available if manually added.
> 
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> tu



Pastiche keeps us updated on the QAM status:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post13296715


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13326790
> 
> 
> I've noticed a lot of pixellation on History-HD.



I started watching a recording of "How the Earth Was Made" from Saturday night on History HD. Lots of pixelization!









Is this an example of what we have to look forward to?










I prefer Quality over Quantity!


----------



## mab2

Disney HD-maybe with ESPNews late this month.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcast031008.htm


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13343673
> 
> 
> Disney HD-maybe with ESPNews late this month.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcast031008.htm



I wouldn't mind waiting if these three get launched by end of next month.


----------



## ABHD

I was home one day last week when a Comcast Rep came to the door saying he just wanted to stop by to tell me how much they appreciate my business and want to keep me as a customer in the future. Jokingly I said, Why is FiosTV service coming or something? and he said yes, and we'd like to keep you as a customer, etc. etc....


Not sure when FiosTV is coming, last year I heard this fall, but Comcast has sure been nice to me lately, they gave me some free pay per view movies, they called me back to make sure I was getting the new HD channels ok after they were not working in the morning of the 4th, also having a tech guy come out right away to check my connections, and offering a great deal on internet service after my Fios contract expires this summer.


Maybe this is the reason for the sudden increase in HD channels? Portland Oregon got Fios in December, so maybe it will be here soon.


btw, he said a new firmware update is coming in about a month


----------



## quarque

I went on Comcast.com today and wrote a lengthy email to them about all the recent problems with new HD channels. I suggest you all do the same. I'm tired of pixelations and dropouts - this was why I quit using an antenna! Also, anyone notice that NFL-HD has been dead for days? I've checked every few hours since Saturday noon and all I get is "...available shortly." what BS! $100 a month for crap!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/13346826
> 
> 
> I went on Comcast.com today and wrote a lengthy email to them about all the recent problems with new HD channels. I suggest you all do the same. I'm tired of pixelations and dropouts - this was why I quit using an antenna! Also, anyone notice that NFL-HD has been dead for days? I've checked every few hours since Saturday noon and all I get is "...available shortly." what BS! $100 a month for crap!



Glad I live in Lakewood. No problems here. NFLHD on 418 is fine. as is ESPNHD. So are all the rest of the HD channels. Not trying to rub it in. Just hoping this helps because not all areas are bad. I am in a digitial rebuild area. They upgraded everything about 4 years ago. Wonder if that has anything to it. Sorry for everyone else though. For me, Comcast is working great. Hope they work it out for y'all.


No, I do not work for Comcast.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13347122
> 
> 
> I am in a digitial rebuild area. They upgraded everything about 4 years ago. Wonder if that has anything to it.



They upgraded my area (Bellevue - intersection of I-405 and SR-520) about the same time, yet History HD is now in flames since the 3rd.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13345866
> 
> 
> I was home one day last week when a Comcast Rep came to the door saying he just wanted to stop by to tell me how much they appreciate my business and want to keep me as a customer in the future. Jokingly I said, Why is FiosTV service coming or something? and he said yes, and we'd like to keep you as a customer, etc. etc....
> 
> 
> Not sure when FiosTV is coming, last year I heard this fall, but Comcast has sure been nice to me lately, they gave me some free pay per view movies, they called me back to make sure I was getting the new HD channels ok after they were not working in the morning of the 4th, also having a tech guy come out right away to check my connections, and offering a great deal on internet service after my Fios contract expires this summer.
> 
> 
> Maybe this is the reason for the sudden increase in HD channels? Portland Oregon got Fios in December, so maybe it will be here soon.
> 
> 
> btw, he said a new firmware update is coming in about a month




After reading in Comsumer Reports about FIOS being the top rated cable/satellite company and Comcast was #10 out of 12, I am now seriously looking into switching, when offered a choice. I also live in Woodinville and do not have FIOS service in my neighborhood. What I found out when talking to Verizon is that they expect to have cable service by the end of the year and are now providing Internet service in the Seattle area. They couldn't give me a date for installation in my neighborhood. I'm fed up with Comcast's rate structure, their one year offers, the software revisions that made things more difficult to control, their endless triple/double play advertisements, and their poor customer service. Now we see the problems with the new HD channels. I enjoy the HD broadcasts, but at what cost? There's got to be a better way. No one from Comcast has shown up at my door. Maybe because FIOS isn't in my neighborhood yet....


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13345866
> 
> 
> I was home one day last week when a Comcast Rep came to the door saying he just wanted to stop by to tell me how much they appreciate my business and want to keep me as a customer in the future. Jokingly I said, Why is FiosTV service coming or something? and he said yes, and we'd like to keep you as a customer, etc. etc....
> 
> btw, he said a new firmware update is coming in about a month




My condo community is getting Fios installed right now... can't wait to get on Fios internet and Tv service in future.


----------



## newlinux

I'll wait for others to get FIOS in my neighborhood (TV and internet). Not that I am a big comcast fan, but for Internet they allow the ports I need to be open and for TV they have the locals in unencrypted QAM HD, which my MythTV dvr system relies on. I've heard FIOS in some places doesn't have any channels unencrypted over QAM, and I don't know about their ports and Internet service. So I will wait for someone I my area to confirm... (As these things for some reason are often region to region) before switching.


I also use the firewire port on my DVR box - would hope that FIOS in my neighborhood offered boxes with firewire enabled...


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13345866
> 
> 
> ...I said Why, is FiosTV service coming or something? and he said yes, and we'd like to keep you as a customer, etc. etc...



Hopefully, the added competition will lead to better pricing/quality, etc.


> Quote:
> btw, he said a new firmware update is coming in about a month.



They must be trained to say that, LOL.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13349516
> 
> 
> I also use the firewire port on my DVR box - would hope that FIOS in my neighborhood offered boxes with firewire enabled...



As do I, but since getting the TiVoHD's and putting 750GB drives in them combined with using TiVo Desktop, the firewire is hardly used anymore. Have you considered that alternative?


It's pretty cool that the only channels that Comcast gives us with CCI set to 0x02 (can't firewire NBC-HD, FOX-HD, PBS-HD, etc. to a PC) can be timeshifted and room-shared using TiVo's OTA-capable tuners (providing you can get them OTA).


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13361257
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As do I, but since getting the TiVoHD's and putting 750GB drives in them combined with using TiVo Desktop, the firewire is hardly used anymore. Have you considered that alternative?
> 
> 
> It's pretty cool that the only channels that Comcast gives us with CCI set to 0x02 (can't firewire NBC-HD, FOX-HD, PBS-HD, etc. to a PC) can be timeshifted and room-shared using TiVo's OTA-capable tuners (providing you can get them OTA).



I don't want to actually buy new DVR hardware, as I already have my multi-room DVR solution setup (MythTV in 4 rooms and a laptop mostly on various PCs I put together with new and used parts). Replicating 4 frontends with TivoHD would be too pricey for me. When I built all this MRV and the other features I wanted weren't yet enabled, or I *might* have gone that route. But I love my Myth system for various other features...


I actually can firewire NBC-HD, and all the locals. They aren't set to 0x02 on my box. I used to be able to do every channel (including premium HDs - I miss being able to record HD movies off of HBO and Showtime to my Mythboxes) but now I don't get premium HDs anymore but I do get most other stations. for the HD locals I just use the QAM stations with Myth, which is 90% of my recording. I only use firewire for a few programs.


But true, if I had a TivoHD, I wouldn't use firewire at all...


----------



## User7007

tluxon,


Can you elaborate on the TivoToGo feature and what you are able to record and not record with the Broadcast flag getting in the way? It was my understanding, that All Premiums were flagged regardless of content and other tiers IE History-HD, Discovery HD, MOJO, were hit or miss as to whether or not the flag in implemented for that program...I am considering the TivoHD Box instead of my Comcast DVR, but if I can offload content to a PC, IPOD, or PSP, then I think it is a wash...Would that be accurate? If my memory serves me right, does the CCI 0x02 mean "Record Once" and that is the reason why the content can't be transferred to another device?


Thanks!


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/13363655
> 
> 
> tluxon,
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on the TivoToGo feature and what you are able to record and not record with the Broadcast flag getting in the way? It was my understanding, that All Premiums were flagged regardless of content and other tiers IE History-HD, Discovery HD, MOJO, were hit or miss as to whether or not the flag in implemented for that program...I am considering the TivoHD Box instead of my Comcast DVR, but if I can offload content to a PC, IPOD, or PSP, then I think it is a wash...Would that be accurate? If my memory serves me right, does the CCI 0x02 mean "Record Once" and that is the reason why the content can't be transferred to another device?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think he's referring to OTA recordings only. I have a TiVo HD and I can NOT transfer shows recorded from HBO.

MTV HD, PBS HD, UHD are OK.

BTW, MTV HD uses extreme bandwidth!


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr0m1t* /forum/post/13301220
> 
> 
> Still seeing problems in West Seattle. I called and talked to a CSR. He says that other people have been having problems with losing National Geographic and Universal HD in the last couple days. But I haven't seen any other mention of it here. He said to wait a couple days to see if they turn themselves back on.
> 
> 
> In addition to National Geographic and Universal disappearing, I'm still not getting SciFi, Food, or Discovery. Anyone else in West Seattle having similar problems?



I'm in West Seattle getting SciFi, Food, and Discovery, but I am seeing problems now on other stations, like 111 and 113 with the dreaded "one moment please" and when they do show up pixelation galore. 660 too....


----------



## Nausicaa

"Ancient Discoveries" on THC-HD seemed to be okay, so maybe Comcast is tweaking the settings to try and get them all happy.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/13365087
> 
> 
> I'm in West Seattle getting SciFi, Food, and Discovery, but I am seeing problems now on other stations, like 111 and 113 with the dreaded "one moment please" and when they do show up pixelation galore. 660 too....



Since the HD update I've had similar problems but on 110 and 418. I don't watch 110 much at all but 418 is NFL-HD and even outside the NFL season it has some classic games that are fun to watch. Seems like every time Comcast tries to "upgrade" they end up downgrading the rest of their system. I'm switching to DirecTV in a few months (cheaper + better = no brainer). I'm waiting to see if they will cut the price on the HD DVR's again. Right now I'm looking at $400+ to make the switch with about a 3-year payback, at which time I'm retiring and won't need 1 DVR. What do you do with their DVR if you don't need it?


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/13364476
> 
> 
> I think he's referring to OTA recordings only. I have a TiVo HD and I can NOT transfer shows recorded from HBO.



Not even to a standalone DVD recorder?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13367544
> 
> 
> Not even to a standalone DVD recorder?



He was talking about transferring via TiVo Desktop (digitally). I keep my Sony RDR-GX300 connected to the S-Video output (and analog left/right audio) of my TiVo HD expressly for transferring programs recorded from HBO.


----------



## ABHD

I don't know if I had anything to do with this or not, but when that Comcast Rep came by to talk the other day, I complained about a number of things like macroblocking, recording problems etc. etc. I also mentioned that ESPN2-HD doesn't show up in the HD channel guide. When I mentioned that he wrote it down on a piece of paper... and finally, I noticed last night that ESPN2-HD now shows up in the HD menu selection.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/13363655
> 
> 
> tluxon,
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on the TivoToGo feature and what you are able to record and not record with the Broadcast flag getting in the way? It was my understanding, that All Premiums were flagged regardless of content and other tiers IE History-HD, Discovery HD, MOJO, were hit or miss as to whether or not the flag in implemented for that program...I am considering the TivoHD Box instead of my Comcast DVR, but if I can offload content to a PC, IPOD, or PSP, then I think it is a wash...Would that be accurate? If my memory serves me right, does the CCI 0x02 mean "Record Once" and that is the reason why the content can't be transferred to another device?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, a CCI of 0x02 means that the content can only be copied bit-for-bit to a DTCP device such as DVHS VCRs. OTA broadcast locals are not supposed to be restricted in this manner, but Comcast does not comply with that standard. Many of the locals are given to us by Comcast with the CCI flag set to 0x02. Recording OTA (like with the TiVoHD) bypasses that inconvenience altogether because no locals are broadcast with the restriction. As far as non-locals such as ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, MHD, MOJO-HD, etc., I've yet to run into any of the non-premiums ("premium" meaning HBO, Cinemax, Showtime) with CCI restrictions.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/13364476
> 
> 
> I think he's referring to OTA recordings only. I have a TiVo HD and I can NOT transfer shows recorded from HBO.
> 
> MTV HD, PBS HD, UHD are OK.
> 
> BTW, MTV HD uses extreme bandwidth!



The premiums (ie, HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, Cinemax-HD) are the only ones that I can't archive or share with another device bit-for-bit. The other non-local HiDefs have always been CCI=0x00 since Comcast first rolled out the DCT-6412. That doesn't mean people have never had a problem capturing from them.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13370718
> 
> 
> I don't know if I had anything to do with this or not, but when that Comcast Rep came by to talk the other day, I complained about a number of things like macroblocking, recording problems etc. etc. I also mentioned that ESPN2-HD doesn't show up in the HD channel guide. When I mentioned that he wrote it down on a piece of paper... and finally, I noticed last night that ESPN2-HD now shows up in the HD menu selection.



What!?!?! They know how to write? Next you'll be telling me they can drive!










You get the daily gold star for the guide fix.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13372419
> 
> 
> Yes, a CCI of 0x02 means that the content can only be copied bit-for-bit to a DTCP device such as DVHS VCRs.



This copy stuff has always been confusing to me. Seems to be no problem copying to a standalone DVD recorder, even on premium channels that specifically say copying is blocked.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/13374906
> 
> 
> What!?!?! They know how to write? Next you'll be telling me they can drive!



Come to think of it, I didn't see a car anywhere, so maybe you have that right about the driving part. He seemed to be walking door to door to every house in my neighborhood with a Verizon Fiber optics utility box attached to the side


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus312* /forum/post/13377522
> 
> 
> This copy stuff has always been confusing to me. Seems to be no problem copying to a standalone DVD recorder, even on premium channels that specifically say copying is blocked.



What method are you using to copy from your set top box to your dvd recorder? The content protection doesn't apply to analog transfer. DTCP applies to firewire transfer. You can always copy VCR style to DVD recorders, VCRs, and digital capture cards, but that downconverts all HD stations to standard definition.


----------



## opus312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13385932
> 
> 
> The content protection doesn't apply to analog transfer.



Thanks, that explains it. This exception is never mentioned in the Tivo warnings.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well I am pleased to note that all of my recent History Channel HD content has looked good and played well, so hopefully Comcast has corrected whatever was causing the problems last week.










I also see SPEED seems to be broadcasting the HD feed of "Inside Grand Prix" in SD as I can see faint "SPEED" logos on each side (as you see on ESPN-HD when they broadcast non-16:9 content), it is "letterboxed" all the way around (my TivoHD is set to show all content at the proper aspect ratio so it shows 4:3 with the side bars), and the actual content is squeezed. Fortunately, the actual Formula One race broadcast was fine.


----------



## wareagle

I wish the F-1 race had been letterboxed on Speed, so that I could've expanded it to full screen 16x9. Any word from DirecTV viewers as to how the HD coverage was handled?


----------



## BIslander

It looks like KIRO went HD for news. All new graphics, including weather. Field material appears to be 16:9 SD. There's HD branding in the opens and on the KIRO 7 bug. But, they haven't said anything about the switch on the air and there's nothing posted on their website either.


----------



## mab2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13398643
> 
> 
> It looks like KIRO went HD for news. All new graphics, including weather. Field material appears to be 16:9 SD. There's HD branding in the opens and on the KIRO 7 bug. But, they haven't said anything about the switch on the air and there's nothing posted on their website either.




probably too embarassed it took them so long for a major Seattle player to be so late in coming to the present.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/13399169
> 
> 
> probably too embarassed it took them so long for a major Seattle player to be so late in coming to the present.



Perhaps. But, they are actually just the second of four local stations doing news in HD. KING switched last year. KOMO is still only 16:9 SD, despite the popular opinion they are doing HD. And KCPQ is still upconverting its 4:3 analog output.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13398643
> 
> 
> It looks like KIRO went HD for news. All new graphics, including weather. Field material appears to be 16:9 SD. There's HD branding in the opens and on the KIRO 7 bug. But, they haven't said anything about the switch on the air and there's nothing posted on their website either.



The set makeover for HD was mentioned on the 11 o'clock news last night.


----------



## quarque

FYI - if you are having trouble with only a few Comcast channels on a regular basis like I was with 110 and 418, you might consider rewiring your main feed coming into your house. This is what I did over the weekend and now 110 and 418 come in fine. What got me started was checking the signal-to-noise ratio in the status menu (power off and hit OK/Select). You should tune both tuners to your "problem stations" before doing this since the status page won't let you change channels. My SNR was so bad on 110 and 418 the tuners could not even lock on a signal for more than a few seconds. I remembered that corrosion on high-frequency cable connections can cause starnge effects like blockage of certain frequencies. So I replaced the main feed cable just outside my cable outlet with a short piece of RG6 quad-shielded cable. Now my signals are all in the "good" range and no more dropouts.


----------



## jjielectronics

My Comcast cable box forces SD programs to go widescreen on my plasma. any idea on how to disable that? sometimes I do not want the picture to fill the whole screen. It makes everyone look so fat.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/13407921
> 
> 
> My Comcast cable box forces SD programs to go widescreen on my plasma. any idea on how to disable that? sometimes I do not want the picture to fill the whole screen. It makes everyone look so fat.



Are you sure that is a function of your cable box? For me I can change this on my TV for output that is trully 4x3 (i.e. not stuff transmitted with black bars as part of the 16:9 picture - which really annoys me.) You should be able to select a non stretch viewing mode for SD content.


----------



## jjielectronics

i have tried and tried to undo the stretch on my TV. does not work. The Comast box is automatically filling up the screen when i go to SD channels.


----------



## jjielectronics

I have a HD-DVR from Comcast that does this. The HD non-DVR in the other room does not do this. It is actually the opposite. It does not allow SD channels to fill the screen even when i want it to. And I have gone through all the settings on my TV for it.

That cable box allows you to change the format from 720p, to 480p or 1080.

weird


----------



## burger23

This is set top controlled- not cable box. Look for ASPECT or ASPECT RATIO on your remote control


----------



## jjielectronics

trust me...i have done that. The cable box widens 4:3 content when the TV is set to 4:3 or 16:9.


----------



## jameskollar

I assume you've done this, but you can go to the serivie menu by first turning off power with the power button then briefly pushing the menu button. The settings you want are:


TV Type 16:9

HDMI/YPbPr Output 1080I

4:3 Override OFF


I am ssuming your using HDMI, else the above will be slightly different.


Options for 4:3 override are 480I, 480P, STRETCH, and OFF. OFF produces the best SD picture and is IMO how every box should be set for HD Televisions.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13408509
> 
> 
> I assume you've done this, but you can go to the serivie menu by first turning off power with the power button then briefly pushing the menu button. The settings you want are:
> 
> 
> TV Type 16:9
> 
> HDMI/YPbPr Output 1080I
> 
> 4:3 Override OFF
> 
> 
> I am ssuming your using HDMI, else the above will be slightly different.
> 
> 
> Options for 4:3 override are 480I, 480P, STRETCH, and OFF. OFF produces the best SD picture and is IMO how every box should be set for HD Televisions.



Yes, I had forgotten I had done this to my boxes a while back. This must explain why my box doesn't automatically stretch 4:3 content. I remember playing with these settings a bit to get the best picture for my set and the content I normally watch.


----------



## jgbaldwin

Has anyone heard if Comcast will be simulcasting the KIRO 7.2 signal in HD, or SD for that matter? I live in the shadow of Queen Anne and I cannot get an OTA signal to save my life. Please Comcast send us that glorious second channel of basketball goodness.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/13412846
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if Comcast will be simulcasting the KIRO 7.2 signal in HD, or SD for that matter? I live in the shadow of Queen Anne and I cannot get an OTA signal to save my life. Please Comcast send us that glorious second channel of basketball goodness.



Comcast already carries KIRO-DT2 on channel 117. It's an SD channel.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13412938
> 
> 
> Comcast already carries KIRO-DT2 on channel 117. It's an SD channel.



Thanks, never saw that before


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/13413049
> 
> 
> Thanks, never saw that before



Just recently added, I believe.


----------



## randman11

Is anybody else having problems with KOMOHD (104)? It is breaking up so bad it is unwatchable. Comcast support pretty much blamed this on the source saying they have had many issues with this channel. I'm in North Seattle (Fremont).


----------



## keebler87

KOMO has been bad for me in the past, I haven't watched much TV lately though. Hopefully Lost will be watchable tonight...


Side note: is anyone else having audio dropout during madness on CBS?


----------



## jjielectronics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13408509
> 
> 
> I assume you've done this, but you can go to the serivie menu by first turning off power with the power button then briefly pushing the menu button. The settings you want are:
> 
> 
> TV Type 16:9
> 
> HDMI/YPbPr Output 1080I
> 
> 4:3 Override OFF
> 
> 
> I am ssuming your using HDMI, else the above will be slightly different.
> 
> 
> Options for 4:3 override are 480I, 480P, STRETCH, and OFF. OFF produces the best SD picture and is IMO how every box should be set for HD Televisions.



perfect! that was the trick. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cbrucia

This is a really interesting post about Comcast compressing HD channels to fit more at the sacrifice of quality:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271 


Since the last round of channel additions I've definitely noticed a drop in the HD picture quality. I know CBS HD is generally pretty weak, but the basketball on this weekend looked pretty poor. Shows on Mojo and TLC and Food also seem to have a lot more noise in them.


Anyone else seeing this? Any hope that Comcast will address the issue by lopping off any of the dozens of useless analog stations? I enjoy getting more HD networks, but I'm not sure where the line is in the tradeoff of quality vs. quantity.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/13432235
> 
> 
> This is a really interesting post about Comcast compressing HD channels to fit more at the sacrifice of quality:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271
> 
> 
> Since the last round of channel additions I've definitely noticed a drop in the HD picture quality. I know CBS HD is generally pretty weak, but the basketball on this weekend looked pretty poor. Shows on Mojo and TLC and Food also seem to have a lot more noise in them.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? Any hope that Comcast will address the issue by lopping off any of the dozens of useless analog stations? I enjoy getting more HD networks, but I'm not sure where the line is in the tradeoff of quality vs. quantity.



From all the recent articles it doesn't appear that Comcast is compressing local HD channels - just those national channels that originate from their central distribution facility. KIRO-HD's well-known macroblocking issues with sports is largely due to KIRO's re-compressing the CBS feed to make room for their KIRO DT2 sub-channel.


----------



## vosos102




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13424214
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having problems with KOMOHD (104)? It is breaking up so bad it is unwatchable. Comcast support pretty much blamed this on the source saying they have had many issues with this channel. I'm in North Seattle (Fremont).



I have had problems with ABC HD for as long as Ive had my TV. CBS and NBC are usually OK, but ABC and FOX give me a lot of pixel blocks and skipped audio. Drives me crazy. Also in Fremont.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/13431838
> 
> 
> perfect! that was the trick. Thanks for the help.










Glad I could be of help.


----------



## isamudaison

I noticed that my DCT3412 got a software update, which totally F's the screen up. There's now a green strip on the right side, and a strip of shifted pixels on the left. When I put my kuro into 'full' mode it gets hidden by the overscan, thankfully. Anyone else notice this? I'm in Belltown (I've heard of other's having the same problem and they live north of me).


----------



## greenstork

I'm having some signal issues with Comcast since the latest round of HD additions earlier this month. Food HD & NGCHD don't come in for me 75% of the time (Tivo say searching for cable signal) and they often cut out frequently when they are tuned in.


I tried a GE signal amplifier from Home Depot and that just made the signal worse (all noisy and grainy on my analog set and didn't come in at all on my Tivo S3.)


My house is newly wired with RG6 cable and the cable drop from the curb is less than 3 years old. I have my cable split 4 ways - 3 TVs and 1 line to Internet/VOIP phone modem and my house is rather small with a 1300 sq ft. footprint on a main level and basement (2600 sq. ft. total).


Almost all channels come in at over 90 signal strength but a few like Food HD, NGC HD TLC HD and MSNBC all have signal strength of 50-60. Any ideas as to what's wrong here and how I can address this issue?


Thanks in advance.


Dave


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/13452918
> 
> 
> I'm having some signal issues with Comcast since the latest round of HD additions earlier this month. Food HD & NGCHD don't come in for me 75% of the time (Tivo say searching for cable signal) and they often cut out frequently when they are tuned in.
> 
> 
> I tried a GE signal amplifier from Home Depot and that just made the signal worse (all noisy and grainy on my analog set and didn't come in at all on my Tivo S3.)
> 
> 
> My house is newly wired with RG6 cable and the cable drop from the curb is less than 3 years old. I have my cable split 4 ways - 3 TVs and 1 line to Internet/VOIP phone modem and my house is rather small with a 1300 sq ft. footprint on a main level and basement (2600 sq. ft. total).
> 
> 
> Almost all channels come in at over 90 signal strength but a few like Food HD, NGC HD TLC HD and MSNBC all have signal strength of 50-60. Any ideas as to what's wrong here and how I can address this issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Dave



Make sure all of your splitters are 1200MHz (I think its that) or above. I can say for a fact that 900mhz splitters will not cut it. That said, even though everyone seems to like to bash Comcast, I have found them to be quite helpful and they have helped me rewire some stuff when I had poor signal strength even when it was in my home. They replaced splitters and put on new connectors and now all channels come in great, including the new HD channels.


----------



## greenstork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13454059
> 
> 
> Make sure all of your splitters are 1200MHz (I think its that) or above. I can say for a fact that 900mhz splitters will not cut it. That said, even though everyone seems to like to bash Comcast, I have found them to be quite helpful and they have helped me rewire some stuff when I had poor signal strength even when it was in my home. They replaced splitters and put on new connectors and now all channels come in great, including the new HD channels.



My one splitter is rated up to 2.3 GHz. Moreover, I'm 90% confident that it's not an issue inside my house. Why would almost all of my channels have 90+ signal strength and a handful of them poor if the overall signal/wiring is degradated, right?


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/13454338
> 
> 
> My one splitter is rated up to 2.3 GHz. Moreover, I'm 90% confident that it's not an issue inside my house. Why would almost all of my channels have 90+ signal strength and a handful of them poor if the overall signal/wiring is degradated, right?



Maybe you got a bad connector that is letting in some ingress signal that may be causing enough interference on those channels to mess them up. It would be a pain, but you could drag a receiver and small tv (if you got one) down to the cable entry point on your house and hook up directly to the drop from the street to see if the problem goes away. If yes, problem is in your house wiring. If problem remains, the trouble is on the Comcast side. That would be the first thing a tech is going to do if they roll out to your house (except they'll use a signal meter instead of receiver and tv of course).


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/13452918
> 
> 
> I'm having some signal issues with Comcast since the latest round of HD additions earlier this month. Food HD & NGCHD don't come in for me 75% of the time (Tivo say searching for cable signal) and they often cut out frequently when they are tuned in.
> 
> 
> I tried a GE signal amplifier from Home Depot and that just made the signal worse (all noisy and grainy on my analog set and didn't come in at all on my Tivo S3.)
> 
> 
> My house is newly wired with RG6 cable and the cable drop from the curb is less than 3 years old. I have my cable split 4 ways - 3 TVs and 1 line to Internet/VOIP phone modem and my house is rather small with a 1300 sq ft. footprint on a main level and basement (2600 sq. ft. total).
> 
> 
> Almost all channels come in at over 90 signal strength but a few like Food HD, NGC HD TLC HD and MSNBC all have signal strength of 50-60. Any ideas as to what's wrong here and how I can address this issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Dave



You may want to either take the amp out all together, or depending on how many ways you're splitting the signal, replace the amp with a broadband amp. Unfortunately the GE amp you're using is only flat maybe to 450Mhz. You need a amp flat out to 2Ghz. The good amps are pricey, but with the digital QAM channels, the equalization needs to be VERY flat at frequencies above 500 Mhz. Channel Master makes a pretty good amp used for apartment building distribution. Place the amp before all splitters, as close to where the cable comes from the street as possible. Do not amplify after splitters.


Another problem I've seem with using amps, is the quality of coax used. If the coax is poorly shielded, the amp will do nothing more than amplify the noise leaking through the shield. Remember, not all RG6 is created equal. Stay away from Radio Shack coax cable. Belden or West Penn is your best bet.


Oh and one last suggestion, make sure any unused splitter spigot is terminated with a 75 ohm termination connector. Having unterminated splitter ports can alter the impedance and loss of the splitter.


Good luck!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenstork* /forum/post/13454338
> 
> 
> My one splitter is rated up to 2.3 GHz. Moreover, I'm 90% confident that it's not an issue inside my house. Why would almost all of my channels have 90+ signal strength and a handful of them poor if the overall signal/wiring is degradated, right?



I know, doesn't make sense but the posts above are spot on. Some really good suggestions. In my case, I too got good signal strength on most channels but a few were awful. Comcast came in and rewired some stuff for me, removed a spiltter, all inside my house, and the signal strength went up on the few that were creating problems. Problem was solved.


BTW: An analog example. I used to have analog running to a TV in my kitchen. All channels came in great except channel 13. All other sets on analog were fine with 13. Go figure.


----------



## Budget_HT

I'll vouch for Comcast coming into the home and troubleshooting this type of problem.


I did not believe a Comcast technician when he arrived at a relative's condo and suggested the reason she was not receiving higher frequency QAM channels was likely a bad or very old splitter.


He actually found two splitters, both behind room outlets (inside the wall), one tapping the living room off of the single feed and the second further downstream feeding the two bedrooms. He replaced both splitters and replaced a couple of cheap "wall to TV" coax cables and all has been perfect since.


He did mention that the signal levels to her unit (on his tunable meter) were a bit low, but still within working range after the last splitter.


He was the best qualified Comcast tech I had ever seen and he had the right test equipment to confirm and isolate the problem.


I had thought the 30-year-old RG-59 wiring would be suspect, but he said that undisturbed RG-59, placed correctly (no kinks, etc.) works fine most of the time. He said most problems occur with poor terminations/connectors and inadequate (some old, some new) splitters.


----------



## opus312

The last couple times I've had a Comcast service tech out, they've given me business cards with their cell numbers for direct contact in case the problem wasn't solved. Both times, the problem wasn't solved. Both times, I called the cell number and left a message. You know where this is going...


----------



## coachv

Great news...


On Tuesday, April 9th and Wednesday, April 23rd, Comcast will make several channel changes across the Washington market. These changes include adding 5 new channels, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD and Science Channel HD, mun2 and Telemundo!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/13468171
> 
> 
> Great news...
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, April 9th and Wednesday, April 23rd, Comcast will make several channel changes across the Washington market. These changes include adding 5 new channels, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD and Science Channel HD, mun2 and Telemundo!



April 9 is Wednesday. What is a "mun2"? I assume the last two aren't HD. What is the split between April 9 and April 23?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/13468171
> 
> 
> Great news...
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, April 9th and Wednesday, April 23rd, Comcast will make several channel changes across the Washington market. These changes include adding 5 new channels, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD and Science Channel HD, mun2 and Telemundo!



Great news...I would rather have ESPNews HD instead but i won't complain as more hd is always good.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13468700
> 
> 
> Great news...I would rather have ESPNews HD instead but i won't complain as more hd is always good.



Speed-HD.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13468414
> 
> 
> April 9 is Wednesday. What is a "mun2"? I assume the last two aren't HD. What is the split between April 9 and April 23?



mun2 is Telemundo's second network. AFAIK, the only HD that Telemundo does is on the local affiliate of their main network in Los Angeles.


----------



## seatacboy

Is Verizon FIOS being offered in the Seattle area? Which neighbourhoods? Any news on their expansion plans in south King County to give Comcast some competition?


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13472093
> 
> 
> Is Verizon FIOS being offered in the Seattle area? Which neighbourhoods? Any news on their expansion plans in south King County to give Comcast some competition?



Only in some area's where Verizon has telephone service. South King County and Seattle are served by Qwest. The Eastside from 520 and north I believe is Verizon territory. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/13468171
> 
> 
> Great news...
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, April 9th and Wednesday, April 23rd, Comcast will make several channel changes across the Washington market. These changes include adding 5 new channels, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD and Science Channel HD, mun2 and Telemundo!



That mean more stretchy squeezy channel compression?


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> South King County and Seattle are served by Qwest



Correct. Too bad, Verizon's national advertising makes it sound like FIOS is being offered in a lot of neighborhoods not previously serviced by Verizon.


----------



## jgbaldwin

If anyone chooses to thrive on the basketball feelings that hang in the air and watch "Hoosiers" on onDemand HD, be warned, there is terrible, and I mean TERRIBLE, popping and cracking on the really bad stereo sound mix that accompanies the beautiful HD picture. I have always felt that sound is as important as picture, never has it been so apparent. The film is unwatchable for the first 30 minutes or so, luckily the last hour is relatively free of errors.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/13472320
> 
> 
> Only in some area's where Verizon has telephone service. South King County and Seattle are served by Qwest. The Eastside from 520 and north I believe is Verizon territory. Correct me if I am wrong.



I am in Kenmore and got a notice 2 months ago from NUD that they were building out the network in my area. Best guess about a year for my area...


----------



## gimmiefuel

I'm hoping for CNN, TBS and ESPN News SOON.


----------



## plateauman

With Mariners baseball beginning next week, I would like to set a season pass to the mariners HD broadcasts on 664. Unfortunately, the Tivo guide does not display the FSN-HD schedule, only the MOJO schedule on 664 so a Season Pass only picks up the games on channel 30.


Just curious if any of the many Tivo users here have a work around to this, without setting up manual recordings for each game. Kind of defeats the benefits of a season pass if you have to do it manually.










Thanks!


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/13498108
> 
> 
> With Mariners baseball beginning next week, I would like to set a season pass to the mariners HD broadcasts on 664. Unfortunately, the Tivo guide does not display the FSN-HD schedule, only the MOJO schedule on 664 so a Season Pass only picks up the games on channel 30.
> 
> 
> Just curious if any of the many Tivo users here have a work around to this, without setting up manual recordings for each game. Kind of defeats the benefits of a season pass if you have to do it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The workaround is tool call Comcast and to tell them to get a Dedicated FSN-HD channel already. Its especially lovely when you are watching it in HD and it switches back to MOJO if the game runs late. I can't think of a workaround, it frustrates me as well!


----------



## brente

Any word on ETA for the tivo software for the comcast moto boxes in the Seattle area? I'd rather not buy more TIVO boxes, but may have to...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/13499497
> 
> 
> Any word on ETA for the tivo software for the comcast moto boxes in the Seattle area? I'd rather not buy more TIVO boxes, but may have to...



Good Question. I'm also wondering if they've added it anywhere outside of NH?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/13499497
> 
> 
> Any word on ETA for the tivo software for the comcast moto boxes in the Seattle area? I'd rather not buy more TIVO boxes, but may have to...



Not yet. And following the thread about the NE roll-out, the system is still experiencing a good deal of issues. A new firmware update is supposedly coming, so I expect any expansion will be delayed until the results of that firmware update are known.


----------



## Tdawgman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/13499497
> 
> 
> Any word on ETA for the tivo software for the comcast moto boxes in the Seattle area? I'd rather not buy more TIVO boxes, but may have to...



I'm not sure the Comcast tech that came to my house knows squat, but he said that the TIVO software is more than a year out for most of the country, probably closer to two years given the problems they are having. I think they should just let TIVO develop the hardware and software for a new TIVO box. The Motorola boxes are crap!


----------



## Demonick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13498678
> 
> 
> The workaround is to call Comcast and to tell them to get a Dedicated FSN-HD channel already. Its especially lovely when you are watching it in HD and it switches back to MOJO if the game runs late. I can't think of a workaround, it frustrates me as well!



I was perturbed to find no FSN-HD service as I was greatly looking forward to every Mariners game in HD. They can dedicate a dozen channels to hockey!


I emailed Rick Germano office with my concern. Here is the answer I received:


From: Comcast ECARE

Thank you for contacting the Comcast Office of Rick Germano, Senior Vice President of Customer Operations regarding the addition of FSN-HD to your Comcast lineup. I can certainly understand why this would be of

value to you. I would be happy to look into this for you today.


Comcast is committed to deploying HDTV service. We are working to

provide as many high definition channel broadcasters as possible. Here

are some of the factors involved with expanding our high definition

lineup:


-the negotiation and contract process required to obtain the rights to

carry a specific high definition broadcast, such as TNT-HD and HD-Net.


-the increased bandwidth resources which are required


-the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small

minority of customers have high definition compatible television sets)


We will continue to explore additional HD programming opportunities as

more content providers make plans to offer their programming in HD

format.


We appreciate the fact that you took the time to let us know what is

important to you. We hope to expand our high definition channel lineup

as fast as we can. Unfortunately we are unable to provide specific

details regarding the launch of new channels at this time, please keep

an eye on your monthly billing statement as the announcement of any

channel additions will appear on those statements. I have submitted a

request for this to be added on your behalf. The local markets keep

track of how many people are interested in what channels and make

decisions based on the results.


Thank you for taking the time to contact us with your concerns. Thank you for choosing Comcast, we truly appreciate your

business.


To assure the proper tracking of this issue, we have created the

following customer service ticket:


Please refer to this number should you contact us regarding this same

issue.


Sincerely,

Trina Fediuk

Office of Rick Germano


----------



## bshifley

I am looking for someone that can install a TV antenna. Due to my renters agreement, I cannot go up on the roof of the house I am in. However, if I find someone who is insured that does this for a living, I can get an antenna put on the roof.


Brent


Getting OTA on a Mac


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bshifley* /forum/post/13512787
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone that can install a TV antenna. Due to my renters agreement, I cannot go up on the roof of the house I am in. However, if I find someone who is insured that does this for a living, I can get an antenna put on the roof.



Try the "Seattle, WA - OTA" board instead. DanKurts, who posts on that board, does that professionally.


----------



## summersr

Anyone besides me getting annoyed with what iGuide says is on versus what is being broadcast?


Had three occasions this week where what was being broadcast did not match with what was shown on iGuide....jeez


----------



## rader023

That comcast letter is crap, Seattle has one of the highest adoption rates of HD TV's in the nation.........


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/13498108
> 
> 
> With Mariners baseball beginning next week, I would like to set a season pass to the mariners HD broadcasts on 664. Unfortunately, the Tivo guide does not display the FSN-HD schedule, only the MOJO schedule on 664 so a Season Pass only picks up the games on channel 30.
> 
> 
> Just curious if any of the many Tivo users here have a work around to this, without setting up manual recordings for each game. Kind of defeats the benefits of a season pass if you have to do it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it's a problem. In fact, the Comcast online guide doesn't even show the correct mix of programming on the combined channel 664.


I don't think there's any easy workaround for recording Mariners games. More than half the games are scheduled for 7pm so what I'll probably do is set up a repeating manual recording for 7-11pm every day and manage the ToDo List on a weekly basis to cancel the ones I won't need. The rest of them will probably have to be set up individually.


Who do I write to at Comcast to request FSN-HD? ?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13520920
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a problem. In fact, the Comcast online guide doesn't even show the correct mix of programming on the combined channel 664.
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any easy workaround for recording Mariners games. More than half the games are scheduled for 7pm so what I'll probably do is set up a repeating manual recording for 7-11pm every day and manage the ToDo List on a weekly basis to cancel the ones I won't need. The rest of them will probably have to be set up individually.
> 
> 
> Who do I write to at Comcast to request FSN-HD? ?



Send email to VP: [email protected]


----------



## getnate12345

I saw this interesting post about Comcast re-compressing cable HDTV. Has pics for comparison to VerizonFiOS (fiber-optic service) :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271 


Ouch, -1 for Comcast


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonick* /forum/post/13509773
> 
> 
> 
> -the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small
> 
> minority of customers have high definition compatible television sets)



They seem to allocate a lot of resources to market to this small minority.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13518961
> 
> 
> That comcast letter is crap, Seattle has one of the highest adoption rates of HD TV's in the nation.........



Not only is it crap, it is just a generic generated letter they send out when you request HD. I received an email almost identical to that almost 2 years ago when requesting more HD... just swap, your name, and channel requests and you have the same exact letter every time.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/13515171
> 
> 
> Anyone besides me getting annoyed with what iGuide says is on versus what is being broadcast?
> 
> 
> Had three occasions this week where what was being broadcast did not match with what was shown on iGuide....jeez



When I asked why the onscreen guide was so inaccurate (especially compared to the one on the website) to the e-care, the first response explained how they can offer many different programming choices and touted the parental control feature.


When I replied to this with the same question, they responded by telling me the change to the TV Guide channel was required to prepare for the upcoming Digital TV transition. Then they went on to explain DTV.


When I replied with the same question again.... No response.


----------



## wareagle

Information for those of you who have taped over the message light -- as of April 9 at 12PM, AZN (channel 70) will cease operation.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13527796
> 
> 
> Information for those of you who have taped over the message light -- as of April 9 at 12PM, AZN (channel 70) will cease operation.



WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/13472320
> 
> 
> Only in some area's where Verizon has telephone service. South King County and Seattle are served by Qwest. The Eastside from 520 and north I believe is Verizon territory. Correct me if I am wrong.



In Kirkland, I've had FIOS phone/internet for almost a year -- great improvement. TV still not available, though. Maybe "real soon now"...


----------



## ABHD

Comcast added Disney, ABC Family, AMC, and Science HD in a few markets today. Did someone say we'd be getting these next week?


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13527796
> 
> 
> Information for those of you who have taped over the message light -- as of April 9 at 12PM, AZN (channel 70) will cease operation.



AZN was converted to digital a while ago. There was only color bars in the analog channel if you tuned to it with an analog tuner.


It's actually a sad day. AZN was once a good channel that Comcast completely f**d over, and then decided to turn it off.


Comcast Seattle now has substantially no Chinese language programming, where it used to have a lot.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13530784
> 
> 
> AZN was converted to digital a while ago. There was only color bars in the analog channel if you tuned to it with an analog tuner.
> 
> ...



Bummer, if that means that no analog bandwidth will be recovered when AZN goes away.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/13530363
> 
> 
> Comcast added Disney, ABC Family, AMC, and Science HD in a few markets today. Did someone say we'd be getting these next week?



I was told by a Comcast insider that April 23 is the planned launch date for Disney, ABC Family, and Science HD. I did not hear anything about AMC-HD.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13524502
> 
> 
> When I asked why the onscreen guide was so inaccurate (especially compared to the one on the website) to the e-care, the first response explained how they can offer many different programming choices and touted the parental control feature.
> 
> 
> When I replied to this with the same question, they responded by telling me the change to the TV Guide channel was required to prepare for the upcoming Digital TV transition. Then they went on to explain DTV.
> 
> 
> When I replied with the same question again.... No response.



LOL. Kinda reminds me of the first AI programs back in the 80's. You'd present it with a question that you knew it could not answer and then sit back while it spewed garbage responses on the screen. One such program was supposed to be a relationship coach/shrink called Eliza or something. Hours of entertainment...


Your responses look like either HAL9000 was answering or they do not even bother to read the question (just hit canned response #87 then #44 then DEL).


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/13524502
> 
> 
> When I asked why the onscreen guide was so inaccurate (especially compared to the one on the website) to the e-care, the first response explained how they can offer many different programming choices and touted the parental control feature.
> 
> 
> When I replied to this with the same question, they responded by telling me the change to the TV Guide channel was required to prepare for the upcoming Digital TV transition. Then they went on to explain DTV.
> 
> 
> When I replied with the same question again.... No response.



At least they didn't hit you with the usual response of "Make sure all your coax connections are tight and power off/on your receiver"


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/13530784
> 
> 
> It's actually a sad day. AZN was once a good channel that Comcast completely f**d over, and then decided to turn it off...Comcast Seattle now has substantially no Chinese language programming, where it used to have a lot.



Ironically, if you get a DTV converter box, you can watch AAT Television on Seattle's KHCV-DT 45.3. Comcast isn't currently carrying this KHCV subchannel, or the other KHCV DT subchannels, Azteca America 45.2 and America One 45.4.


----------



## gdeep

SOON.....


Comcast has said it will also soon add the new Disney-owned channels, ABC Family HD and Disney Channel HD, in the Seattle area.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastadd040208.htm


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/13547244
> 
> 
> SOON.....
> 
> 
> Comcast has said it will also soon add the new Disney-owned channels, ABC Family HD and Disney Channel HD, in the Seattle area.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastadd040208.htm



old news.

first batch due 4/9 second batch due 4/23.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/13552802
> 
> 
> old news.
> 
> first batch due 4/9 second batch due 4/23.



What's in each batch?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13554112
> 
> 
> What's in each batch?



TBS is broadcasting Baseball weekly now and has the Playoffs... why no HD for TBS???? I believe sat has that already


----------



## cbrucia

TBS HD would be a nice addition now that there are weekly baseball games scheduled. As someone who paid $170 for MLB Extra Innings, it's also extremely dispiriting that for the second year in a row the Seattle market is not getting the Game HD channel. (Extra Innings heavily promotes 10 HD games a week that are shows on this channel for subscribers to the package.)


It seems wrong that all Comcast customer nationwide pay the same price for this package but not everyone gets the same level of service. Given that it's 10 games a week, adding this content doesn't seem like it would strain the system very much. Why not just use the worthless VSGOLF channel and pre-empt the content for these baseball games that people are paying a major premium for?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/13557672
> 
> 
> TBS HD would be a nice addition now that there are weekly baseball games scheduled. As someone who paid $170 for MLB Extra Innings, it's also extremely dispiriting that for the second year in a row the Seattle market is not getting the Game HD channel. (Extra Innings heavily promotes 10 HD games a week that are shows on this channel for subscribers to the package.)
> 
> 
> It seems wrong that all Comcast customer nationwide pay the same price for this package but not everyone gets the same level of service. Given that it's 10 games a week, adding this content doesn't seem like it would strain the system very much. Why not just use the worthless VSGOLF channel and pre-empt the content for these baseball games that people are paying a major premium for?



Yeah it's ridiculous...they're promoting the MLB Package for free this week and it's not hd!! Meanwhile the M's games look terrific on Mojo...We'll see what the road games look like tonight if it's not rained out...Also good article on the home page AVS about HD compression


----------



## Malcolm_B

So, yesterday's away game was in HD. Color me surprised.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

Supposedly most, in not all Mariner games will be broadcast in HD on 664 this season.


----------



## Acro98158

I understand that all of the Mariners game will be broadcast in HD @ ch664 on Comcast.


I'm very happy the decision Comcast made.

Hope all other MLB games on extra (ch460-472?) channel do the same.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acro98158* /forum/post/13567603
> 
> 
> I understand that all of the Mariners game will be broadcast in HD @ ch664 on Comcast.
> 
> 
> I'm very happy the decision Comcast made.
> 
> Hope all other MLB games on extra (ch460-472?) channel do the same.



Well, that won't happen.


----------



## BIslander

FSN says all of its Mariners games will be in HD this year. Comcast is airing the FSN games on 664.


----------



## pastiche

FYI... the MLB Extra Innings free preview period seems to be in clear QAM again.


Games 1-10 are on Chs. 113-1 through 113-10 and Games 11-12 are on 96-11 and 96-12.


----------



## izub

Here's something else...when I change channels, sometimes it just freezes up for about 20-30 seconds maybe longer...Any way to fix this, or what is the cause? Thanks


----------



## gdeep

Comcast is adding 11 new hd channels in SW washington:


The new channels are: Discovery Channel HD; TLC HD; ABC Family HD: Disney Channel HD; Animal Planet HD; CNN HD TBS HD; Sci Fi Network HD; Food Network HD; AMC HD and Science Channel HD.


Looks like Seattle will get ABC Family, Disney, TBS, AMC and CNN soon since SW is getting them.


----------



## coachv

Comcast Adding 11 HD Channels In Washington

The cable operator includes new Disney networks.

By Swanni


Washington, D.C. (April 6, 2008) -- Comcast has announced that it will add 11 High-Definition channels in southwest Washington state on May 1.


The new channels are: Discovery Channel HD; TLC HD; ABC Family HD: Disney Channel HD; Animal Planet HD; CNN HD TBS HD; Sci Fi Network HD; Food Network HD; AMC HD and Science Channel HD.


The channels are expected to be soon added to other Comcast local markets in the Washington area.


Comcast said last month that the new Disney-owned channels -- ABC Family HD and Disney Channel HD -- would be added in the Seattle area.


But a company spokeswoman said she was misinformed and that they would be added later.


----------



## arbeck77

It seemed until recently that the Food Network HD was a separate channel from the SD version. It only seemed to play HD programing. I noticed this weekend though, that now it's just the East Coast feed of the regular channel, stretched and converted. What gives?


----------



## wareagle

Food-HD -- either it's their idea of an "enhancement" or Ted Turner bought the network and is bringing it inline with his other stretch-o-vision channels.


----------



## codeyf

Ok, so i'm in Bothell using Comcast QAM on my Panny 77u. I still can't get Kiro, Fox, or a couple others since the shuffle earlier this year. When I manually go to 110-2 for Kiro all I get is Channel Unavailable. Anyone have any thoughts?


The ranges don't pop up on an auto-scan either.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13583050
> 
> 
> Food-HD -- either it's their idea of an "enhancement" or Ted Turner bought the network and is bringing it inline with his other stretch-o-vision channels.



Discovery HD is really starting to annoy me because they stretch the image in both directions (to maintain the aspect ratio) which means the bottom part of the image is cut off. I noticed on "Walking with Dinosaurs" all the titles for the talking heads were cut-off because they extended below the bottom of the screen.


----------



## tluxon

Both my TiVoHDs were black on Cable In (CableCARD), Comcast Motorola DVRs fine this morning. Seems more than just a coincidence.


Anyone else?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13587337
> 
> 
> Both my TiVoHDs were black on Cable In (CableCARD), Comcast Motorola DVRs fine this morning. Seems more than just a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



Mine were fine today, but I've had this problem at least twice before.


I'm not sure if it's caused by a TIVO software update, or whether Comcast is sending a signal to the cable cards and the TIVO box doesn't like it - either way, the TIVO box is left in a bad state. I end up having to pull the power on the TIVO box and after it restarts things are back to "normal" again...


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13587337
> 
> 
> Both my TiVoHDs were black on Cable In (CableCARD), Comcast Motorola DVRs fine this morning. Seems more than just a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



Same problem here. Don't know what is going on. Tivo is black and other comcrap box is fine.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codeyf* /forum/post/13583622
> 
> 
> Ok, so i'm in Bothell using Comcast QAM on my Panny 77u. I still can't get Kiro, Fox, or a couple others since the shuffle earlier this year. When I manually go to 110-2 for Kiro all I get is Channel Unavailable. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> The ranges don't pop up on an auto-scan either.



Have you tried looking for Kiro on 7-1?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13587337
> 
> 
> Both my TiVoHDs were black on Cable In (CableCARD), Comcast Motorola DVRs fine this morning. Seems more than just a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



When I woke up, my Tivo HD was on Cartoon Network (44) and it was black. Channeled down to 43 and picture came up. Channeled up to CN and it was fine.


It evidently was fine last night, since it recorded shows at 1am (on CN) with no issue.


----------



## codeyf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13589556
> 
> 
> Have you tried looking for Kiro on 7-1?



Yup, lost 7, 11, and 13 when they were moved. Auto-scan doesn't pick them up anywhere, nor does manually going to where the were (or are supposed to be now)


----------



## izub

3 new HD channels announced today...It was on my messages I believe the launch date is April 23 Disney, Family and Science dang it's not TBS, need hd baseball...also any response to my post about channel freeze and a remedy? Thanks


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13595249
> 
> 
> 3 new HD channels announced today...It was on my messages I believe the launch date is April 23 Disney, Family and Science dang it's not TBS, need hd baseball...also any response to my post about channel freeze and a remedy? Thanks



Comcast is on fire for adding new hd channels in seattle area. I hope they continue this hot streak of new hd addition in future.....



Please add ESPNews, Speed...


----------



## quarque

Hmmmmm.... all those predictions about additions on 4/9 and all we got is an ANNOUNCEMENT of 3 channels on 4/23. Where are the other 7-8 that were promised? It's Comcraptic!


----------



## Musicnutt

quarque,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/13602099
> 
> 
> It's Comcraptic!



Thanks for the laugh, I needed it after dealing with Comcraptic in the Chicagoland area since January ( meaning only my LATEST Comcraptic episode). I've been a Comcast customer since '94. But only because they were the only game in town. See my post at the Chicago Comcast thread here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post13603349 


Hope you have better luck in the Seattle area than we've had here in the suburbs of Chicago.


"Every time" Comcast has added new HD channels (and taken away even more other SD OR HD channels of course, while raising their prices too of course) or upgraded equipment or updated software here its literally 3 months on average to finally work the wrinkles out ever since HD was rolled out about 3-4 years or so ago. During the ironing out process the tiling and audio dropouts have been simply horrendous and "actually gotten worse" every time and lasting a minimum of MONTHS. Now they're telling me it'll be well into May before its fixed (i.e. don't hold my breath if it'll ever be fixed). Like I'm likely to believe even that after all the other lame excuses since January (AND LONG BEFORE THAT TOO) and their now predictable performance since HD was first introduced here by Comcast? They play the old game of 'whack a mole' moving the problem around onto varying 'other' channels without ever fixing it for months on end. I've heard every excuse in the book from them without any actual results since January . . THIS TIME. And I tie it directly to them adding the same new HD channels they're rolling out in your area now. Because they rolled them out in my area right when my problems started in January and its STILL NOT fixed. This is AT LEAST the 6th time I've gone through this IN THE LAST FEW YEARS so I've learned their patterns of excuses and eventual repair patterns pretty well by now. Stall, Deny, Stall, deny, deny ("It's still not fixed? We'll try again!) . . . . and wait some more till they finally get around to COMPRESSING their signals EVEN MORE. GRRRRRR!


Also hope you're wired with CAT6 cable TO YOUR SET because that's another excuse they're using NOW to blame our condo complex that was built nearly 20 years ago, we've only got CAT5 cabling in our condos. And of course they're telling me they'd have to rewire all 96 units AT ONE TIME with CAT6 in our complex to fix JUST MY problem, Katching $$$$$ for Comcast! Its not their fault, its mine now. They don't 'do' single condo units, only entire complexes, OR THEY'RE NOT INTERESTED in fixing the problem! Yup, sure, it is actually my problem. I've lived in a condo in an area since '94 where Comcast is the only option other than nothing but OTA. TOO BAD THEY STAPLED THEIR CABLES INSIDE THE WALLS TOO, EH? So pulling new cables will probably require breaking out drywall to reach them to pull them free to pull new ones? In 96 units!!!!!! KATCHING $$$$$ because they didn't run them in conduit so they'd be easy to pull new cables? Ya, that's my fault too. AT&T ran their phone lines in conduit at the same time years ago! AT&T had the 'long term' outlook/insights that Cable didn't! Cable is the next internet boom gone bust.


The last paragraph above tells me Comcast has 'capped out' for bandwidth FOR ANY BUILDINGS WITH CAT5 CABLING for the current 'compression' software they have available and their shortsightedness will byte them in the butt in the end. They're only and finally adding more HD channels . . . BECAUSE AT&T is finally hot on their heels as competition IN MY AREA . . . FINALLY. If AT&T hadn't come to this area for TV too? WE'D ALL still be waiting FOR MORE HD!


I spent 10+ years in the Commercial and Residential Burglar and Fire Alarm Industry from the mid 80's thru the mid 90's so I understand digital data to a better than average degree of the typical cable customer because I did several very large commercial CCTV systems during those years. Then I went onto getting an Associates Degree in Computer Science in '97 so I also understand Networks, which Cable is nothing more than a glorified network pushing video and audio PLUS computer data, its ALL bits and bytes no matter how its phrased. Only so much data can be pushed thru any given 'pipeline' before it maxes out the network regardless of its 'compression' schemes. Cable is only going to go downhill from here when adding more HD without rewiring all the way to your door PLUS newer network cards and servers and MORE and closer TO THEIR CUSTOMER distribution points to add capacity (i.e. customers requesting HD channels, they've already sucked up any excess capacity from LESS BANDWIDTH INTENSIVE SD channels) which means Cable (no matter who your service provider is if its Cable based) has to invest more which means prices are only going to continue growing versus anything else like Fiber or Satellite. Cable is destined to become more expensive than any other provider in the next several years because of the bandwidth limits of 'their' current cables, not just mine. AT&T has fiber optic cables (which blows CAT6 off the planet for bandwidth) which is already in the ground and only has to be 'built out' from their distribution points to the actual customer location to much more easily upgrade over anything cable has or ever will for a long time to come without going back to ground zero again by . . . leasing fiber too? There goes Cable bills, UP again! Cat6 is only a short term LOCAL solution for them before that maxes out too. Bandwidth ends up being the bottom line in the end and cable is dying, just in the early stages is all if they don't invest big $$$$$$$, by charging its customers of course, EVERY STEP OF THE WAY.


I will be 'so happy' that words fail me when I finally get to say, "YOU'RE FIRED" to Comcast. I'm paying $90.00+ a month (which constantly goes up MORE THAN ONCE A YEAR) for Cable ONLY and I don't even have any premium channels, no High Speed Internet or phone thru Comcast! My ultimate dream is to finally get satellite like my cousin has (where Comcast isn't even available by less than one country block where they stopped literally next door to his house last year, he's too far out in the country, by less than a block) and who doesn't have 10% of my problems even in the worst of Wisconsin weather. But my being in a north exposure condo unit that'll probably never happen unless I move, which regrettably won't be any time soon. Cable will never have the bandwidth of satellite, so I'm just screwed till AT&T brings some competition to my area this year. Its already rolling out in the more affluent neighborhoods near Chicago so this year will finally be my year to dump Comcast and never look back. All I'll have left to do once they're FIRED and gone is wipe the Comcraptic off my shoes. *lol*


Not to totally take a dump on Cable because 'they' all have their limits including AT&T but Satellite will reign supreme for many years to come as I see it. Ever guess where Comcast gets their feeds from? Go to your local Comcast site, its littered with Satellite dishes FOR NEARLY ALL ITS FEEDS! They just compress it before passing it on . . . along with a higher bill of course for being 'the middleman' in that data stream. Bits and bytes is all it REALLY is in this digital age. Too bad we don't get what we pay for when we're at the mercy of the markets available based on where we live. But competition is finally headed our way with Cable no longer having the strangle hold it once had to its captive audience in so many markets. Dump any Comcast stock you might own, I did years ago. Cable is the dinosaur in the digital age now.


The fifth Comcraptic Tech since January was out here today and I was finally told they've done all they can with what they have to work with after adding these new channels so I'm still fired up with their latest lame (MONEY making FOR THEM and expensive beyond words FOR ME AND MY ENTIRE 96 UNIT COMPLEX) excuses (SPECIAL ASSESSMENTS ANYONE?). I really needed the laugh so thanks . . . . . and good luck . . . you're gonna need it if Comcraptic is your ONLY choice too.


Nutt


----------



## Musicnutt

quarque,


Sorry, to answer your original complaint? Because when the rolled out that many channels at once it fell flat on its face because of complaints like mine? We only got 6 and it still ended up as an (earlier than you) abortion for its effectiveness and they're far from fixing it after more than 3 months at it. Final word? Don't hold you breath waiting for what Comcast promises. But you shouldn't have to wait as long for your bill going up soon. They won't get that part wrong. Mine went up right 'before' they added the channels!


Nutt


----------



## cbrucia

If any Seattle-area folks could help me out, I would really appreciate it. I made some futile phone calls yesterday trying to find out why Seattle is not getting the HD games that are part of Extra Innings. The not-so-helpful phone rep read his script ("HD games are not included in this market at this time") and then suggested that it might change if a lot of people called or e-mailed in to complain.


So, that's my favor. If you could write in asking that the games be added, I would just like to see if there is any reaction at all. I know everyone is interested in different channels (Speed, ESPN News, etc.) and I want those too. However, MLB costs nearly $200 and all of the advertising talks about HD games.


So if you have Extra Innings, please file a request/demand that the HD is included. If you don't, please consider telling Comcast you were going to order it until you discovered that our market is not getting the package as advertised. Please note that many other Comcast markets are getting the HD games (usually 1 per day on a channel that's then shut off)--as usual, Seattle gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## pastiche

FYI, Telemundo showed up in clear QAM on 102-43.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Musicnutt* /forum/post/13604120
> 
> 
> ...Also hope you're wired with CAT6 cable TO YOUR SET because that's another excuse they're using NOW to blame our condo complex that was built nearly 20 years ago, we've only got CAT5 cabling in our condos. ...



Since when can you run cable over unshielded twisted pair? Funny, I always thought it required coax. Maybe that's your problem...


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/13615473
> 
> 
> Since when can you run cable over unshielded twisted pair? Funny, I always thought it required coax. Maybe that's your problem...



I wonder if he means RG6 versus RG59?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/13619009
> 
> 
> I wonder if he means RG6 versus RG59?



Yep, when I was having problems, they said my wiring was RGxx (can't remember if it was 59, but it is cheap crapola from the builder) inside and left me with a spool of RG6. And at no charge! Since I have crawl space to almost all my outlets, I've used Comcast supplied RG6 to rewire most of my house! Maybe not a big deal, but I would guess there was 500' on that spool.


----------



## Musicnutt

My oops,


RG6 is what they're saying I'd need to update to from RG5 or whatever the old stuff is. My oops because the steam coming out of my ears was fogging my glasses. Cat6, RG6, like I'm current with the techno talk they speak? I'm too outdated on that stuff which doesn't take very long these days. *lol* But from Comcast I wouldn't expect anything free. From where their drop point is outside my condo building, up to the buildings attic, across another units 3rd floor ceiling and back down to my 2nd floor unit? I'd easily use up that 500ft box and then some if I did all three outlets in my unit. I'd guess its easily well over 150' plus for each room. Sure, Comcast has credited my bill a few times for the inconvenience. But living with this for literally months at a time, twice or more a year, every time they update or add channels for several years now? It's way past being a minor issue and well into being a major annoyance that keeps repeating itself on a predictable basis. Oh, eventually they get it fixed after 3 or more months of complaining about it without any improvement till they finally fix it at their head end (main distribution point) that serves this whole area of 4 or 5 different suburbs. With even more compression of course which degrades the HD even further. Oh well, they'll get some bandwidth back once all the SD channels go off the air in Feb 2009. Till then, I'm pretty much sol. But after that as more HD Channels are added? It'll be the same game all over again till the buildings are updated to RG6, at OUR expense, of course. And I'm sure our bills will just keep going up without that changing.


The real corker was the fact that the tech told me that they wouldn't update my unit to RG6 unless the entire 96 unit complex was upgraded at the same time . . . Katching $$$$? At the Associations expense of course. Anyone smell a Special Assessment to pay for it? Guess who was being done the favor? It wasn't me OR the Association. Again, they didn't run their cables in conduit which in Cook County (meaning ALL THE BURBS around Chicago's common building codes) even the phone company did that for 'easy' future updates. Anyone here ever 'fished' 500 plus feet of wire, INSIDE WALLS, times 96 units? Think of a 4-5 digit number, best case $,$$$.$$ or worse case $$,$$$.$$ and don't bother thinking of low numbers for 4 digits to rewire that many units with 3 cable outlets in each unit! Comcast ain't gonna go broke on it you can bet the bank on that. In the mean time till AT&T builds out 'the last 5 miles' from their central stations and brings fiber to my address (which is happening this year) I've gotten to live with Comcasts excuses since HDTV was first introduced to our area roughly 3-4 years ago.


I'll be sure to let the door hit them in the ___ when I finally get to fire Comcast. Just saw a new commercial from AT&T tonight. They're going to be introducing an even faster internet service than Comcast ever has or ever will. Fiber is good for anyones diet, except Comcasts. Don't forget to sell any stock you own in them, they're the dinosaurs in this market now or soon to be anyway.


Nutt


----------



## Ric Crowe

I went to bed last night with the cable box on, and got up this morning with it off.

When I went to turn it on, and watch the Saturday ball game, one moment please, your channel should be available shortly...and about half my channels getting that, and alot of other channels pixelating badly....

So called comcast support, the tech said their push last night caused an issue with alot of boxes and they are trying to fix them, and should be fixed in 2-3 days.....but the tech also said she'd try to push a signal to my box to try and fix it.

Still getting issue. She said it may take 45 minutes to update everything, and if it doesn't solve it, they are working on it and it should be resolved in 48-72 hours. Do I get credit...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

comcraptic is right,


Ric


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/13626431
> 
> 
> I went to bed last night with the cable box on, and got up this morning with it off.
> 
> When I went to turn it on, and watch the Saturday ball game, one moment please, your channel should be available shortly...and about half my channels getting that, and alot of other channels pixelating badly....
> 
> So called comcast support, the tech said their push last night caused an issue with alot of boxes and they are trying to fix them, and should be fixed in 2-3 days.....but the tech also said she'd try to push a signal to my box to try and fix it.
> 
> Still getting issue. She said it may take 45 minutes to update everything, and if it doesn't solve it, they are working on it and it should be resolved in 48-72 hours. Do I get credit...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> comcraptic is right,
> 
> 
> Ric



Ummm, Yes. You have to ask for it though.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/13626431
> 
> 
> I went to bed last night with the cable box on, and got up this morning with it off.
> 
> When I went to turn it on, and watch the Saturday ball game, one moment please, your channel should be available shortly...and about half my channels getting that, and alot of other channels pixelating badly....
> 
> So called comcast support, the tech said their push last night caused an issue with alot of boxes and they are trying to fix them, and should be fixed in 2-3 days.....but the tech also said she'd try to push a signal to my box to try and fix it.
> 
> Still getting issue. She said it may take 45 minutes to update everything, and if it doesn't solve it, they are working on it and it should be resolved in 48-72 hours. Do I get credit...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> comcraptic is right,
> 
> 
> Ric




I too had some odd things with my moto box recently. The DVR button would not bring up the full DVR page with options, for example. Then I noticed the guide data was only populated a few hours ahead on most channels. My DVR suddenly went from 60% full to 100% full Friday night and it wanted me to delete something. I always keep a 1-minute recording just for this occasion and used it to make the DVR "happy" about space. I was just about to do the full DVR reset thing outlined in wikipedia but I decided to wait.


Obviously they have been pushing something down the pipe recently (or should I say "flushing" something down...). Today I noticed things are working more or less correctly and the guide is out 1 week+ on most everything. I'm holding off on the reset for now.


----------



## karlw56

have question, the comcast moto cable box,you know the digital one .is really digital or are they comcast taking the signal and converting it back to analog ? reason i ask because the box has a ntsc tuner.if that's the case then in my mind the box is not digital. am i right in this thought. thank you for any reply.


----------



## wareagle

It's digital. The boxes have analog outputs, for the benefit of those with analog TVs, along with digital outputs. Some boxes have analog tuners, but some don't. Having analog tuners doesn't negate the fact that they're digital, it just augments it.


----------



## karlw56

thank you wareagle


----------



## seatacboy

Anyplace in the Seattle area selling a Clear QAM set-top box, other than the Samsung 260? The $180 260 is reportedly VERY good as a Clear QAM tuner, but its ATSC OTA tuner may not be as effectove in difficult-reception OTA areas as the new (standard-def-only) CECBs which cannot decode QAM.


In addition to viewing Comcast Limited Cable using my Sony TVs' internal analog cable tuner, I am using two LG/Zenith CECBs to receive OTA subchannel feeds not carried on Comcast Limited Cable. At my location, that specifically includes getting all of the KBTC subchannels (coming in at 90-95% signal strength using an indoor Philips Silver Sensor) and KCTS (coming in around 70% signal strength using the SS).


My goal is to access the nonencrypted QAM channels which Comcast does carry.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13655017
> 
> 
> Anyplace in the Seattle area selling a Clear QAM set-top box, other than the Samsung 260? The $180 260 is reportedly VERY good as a Clear QAM tuner, but its ATSC OTA tuner may not be as effectove in difficult-reception OTA areas as the new (standard-def-only) CECBs which cannot decode QAM.
> 
> 
> In addition to viewing Comcast Limited Cable using my Sony TVs' internal analog cable tuner, I am using two LG/Zenith CECBs to receive OTA subchannel feeds not carried on Comcast Limited Cable. At my location, that specifically includes getting all of the KBTC subchannels (coming in at 90-95% signal strength using an indoor Philips Silver Sensor) and KCTS (coming in around 70% signal strength using the SS).
> 
> 
> My goal is to access the nonencrypted QAM channels which Comcast does carry.



We subscribe to Comcast Limited Basic service and we receive all 4 KCTS digital channels: 9.1, 9.2, 9.3 (all SD) and 9.5 (HD).


----------



## sharding

Anyone noticing anything weird with KOMO's audio lately? It seems like it's become much louder than the other channels, so we have to turn down the volume whenever we switch to it. That started some time this week, I think. And right now I'm watching the local news and something seems weird with the surround mix -- far too much of the audio is coming from the rear channels.


Is it just me?


Edited to add: I'm talking about KOMO HD (104) on Comcast, I haven't checked the SD version.


----------



## randman11

sharding, it's not just you. I've noticed the same thing.


----------



## keebler87

A few months ago KOMO was having a lot of audio dropout and sync issues, they have been suspect for quite a while. Too bad there's another problem...


----------



## jaydeflix

Ok, so, I know the box deletes shows when you get too full, and that very well may have happened to some episodes, but, I'm just curious, has anyone else found that their box deleted older episodes even when space wasn't an issue? Like, for some reason, it'll only hold 7 episodes of any one series? I lost the first 6 episodes of Torchwood, just because I wanted to wait for S3 of Dr. Who to finish before watching it... You'd think that since most everything else I record is HD, that if I was that low on space, I'd have lost a lot more than 6 episodes of a SD recording....


----------



## Nausicaa

Can't speak for the Comcast software, but with Tivo, by default it only saves five episodes of a show...


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13691131
> 
> 
> Can't speak for the Comcast software, but with Tivo, by default it only saves five episodes of a show...



Nope, default is All.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

KOMO news article about the HD channel crunching issue.

http://www.komotv.com/news/17964774.html


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Less I missing somthing, shouldn't Comcast be carrying the Digital signal for KBTC by now under the OTA must carry rules? Assuming their digital signal is acutally HD?


----------



## plateauman

Interesting that this topic is being picked up around the country as well... MSNBC also ran the story
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24238071/ 


Hopefully technology changes will improve picture quality... odd that we even have to talk about improving picture quality for HD... frustrating


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/13695082
> 
> 
> Lest I be missing somthing: shouldn't Comcast be carrying the Digital signal for KBTC by now under the OTA must carry rules? Assuming their digital signal is acutally HD?



Apparently, no. At this time, only KBTC analog 28 is carried on Comcast. KBTC (real channel 27, virtual channel 28) has the following DTV subchannels:


28.1 KBTC DT (identical feed to analog 28)

28.2 Create

28.3 Annenberg Media

28.4 MhZ WorldView


My limited understanding is that at this time, cable companies aren't forced to carry the standard-def subchannels. This provision would also explain why some other DTV channels are currently not carried on Comcast:

KTBW Subchannels:

20.2 The Church Channel

20.3 JCTV

20.4 (religious)

20.5 (children's religious)

KWPX Subchannels

33.2 Qubo

33.3 ION Life

33.4 Worship

KHCV Subchannels

45.2 Azteca America (though this might be in a special Spanish-language package on Comcast)

45.3 AAT TV (Chinese-language)

45.4 Sportsman's Network


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/13690506
> 
> 
> Ok, so, I know the box deletes shows when you get too full, and that very well may have happened to some episodes, but, I'm just curious, has anyone else found that their box deleted older episodes even when space wasn't an issue? Like, for some reason, it'll only hold 7 episodes of any one series? I lost the first 6 episodes of Torchwood, just because I wanted to wait for S3 of Dr. Who to finish before watching it... You'd think that since most everything else I record is HD, that if I was that low on space, I'd have lost a lot more than 6 episodes of a SD recording....



There is a known problem with Moto DVR's even with the old guide. Through repeated record/erase cycles the hard drive gets fragmented or something and the software can't accurately calculate how much free space is left. Mine recently would not record beyond 60% full no matter what length show was in the queue. I finally got tired of this and did the full reset procedure from wikibooks.org (you can search wikipedia for "How to use a Motorola DVR" and then find the "Reset" topic). There are 2 procedures listed. I tried the HDD reset/format one first and it did not seem to do much so I then did the Factory Full Reset. I never was sure if the HDD was formatted during either of these. But after the second procedure it downloaded the guide software and started to populate the guide (very slowly). Note that you will lose any recordings or Series stored on the drive. I still don't know if it has fixed my problem since I have not yet gotten above 60% full. It is also a good idea to keep a 2-minute "junk" recording on the drive at all times so that if it complains about space you can delete that recording and usually make it happy for at least one more recording. I suspect your problem was due to this HDD space issue not the number of episodes.


----------



## wareagle

Message on the box:


4/22 New HD Channels

Three new HD channels are here! Check out Disney Channel HD on 677, ABC Family HD on 678 and Science Channel HD on 696...


(Of course, they aren't really there, nor do they appear in the guide yet.)


----------



## Malcolm_B

Disney and Science Channel looked okay here in Auburn. Didn't check out ABC Family, but I really don't see watching these channels at all.


----------



## wareagle

The new channels finally showed up in Bellevue -- not that it matters much.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

I've seen the available space percent go up by unplugging and replugging the power cord. The guide data is not retained, the the recordings are. Is the guide data stored on the HD or is it store in other RAM?


----------



## sangwpark

Well, for me these 3 channels are GREAT addition to the HD lineup as I have 4 kids ranging from 2 to 9 years-old. Besides, ABC Family is home of Kyle XY and few other dramas that my wife and I watch, so thank you Comcast for adding these channels.


--

Sang


----------



## drew00001

I submitted a Tivo "missing schedule data report" for the 98005 zip code. It's my understanding that Tivo, nudges Comcast and Trinity, which results in getting schedule data for everyone in the zip code.


I don't plan on watching these channels, but appreciate Comcast adding any "any" new HD.


I'll start the request for the next additions. I would prefer TBSHD, FSNWHD, and all 4 HBOHD(s), currently available, and the additional 4 HBOHD(s) is adding this year (if HBO hasn't already done so).


----------



## Nausicaa

I'll take Science Channel HD, as I watch a few shows on it. Nothing on my Tivo yet, but it likely needs an update.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13705518
> 
> 
> I submitted a Tivo "missing schedule data report" for the 98005 zip code. It's my understanding that Tivo, nudges Comcast and Trinity, which results in getting schedule data for everyone in the zip code.
> 
> 
> I don't plan on watching these channels, but appreciate Comcast adding any "any" new HD.
> 
> 
> I'll start the request for the next additions. I would prefer TBSHD, FSNWHD, and all 4 HBOHD(s), currently available, and the additional 4 HBOHD(s) is adding this year (if HBO hasn't already done so).



Weren't the channel adds really effective 4/23? If so I'd wait until after tonight's overnight TiVo update before I go submitting channel reports. It's possible the update is keyed to come overnight tonight.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Anyone else having trouble with repeated breakup of and/or no signal on Ch664 for the last several M's games? (Sometmes there's repeated breakup - "pixelation", other times a black screen with the message "One Moment Please - This chanel should be available shortly.") Right now - 7:15 pm on 4/22/08, instead of what should probably be the first inning, there's the blackscreen with message problem...


My cable box seems to have problems (a terribly unresponsive remote and channels that often won't change until I turn the box off and on - i.e."reboot" - first) and I'm wondering if everyone is having this problem with the Mariner HD broadcasts or if this is yet just another problem with my cable box.


Thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13679214
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing anything weird with KOMO's audio lately? It seems like it's become much louder than the other channels, so we have to turn down the volume whenever we switch to it. That started some time this week, I think. And right now I'm watching the local news and something seems weird with the surround mix -- far too much of the audio is coming from the rear channels.
> 
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I'm talking about KOMO HD (104) on Comcast, I haven't checked the SD version.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/13681407
> 
> 
> A few months ago KOMO was having a lot of audio dropout and sync issues, they have been suspect for quite a while. Too bad there's another problem...



I haven't had any audio problems, but lots of pixelation issues. Really noticed it tonight during Dancing with the Stars and Boston Legal, but have seen a lot the last few weeks.


----------



## wareagle

I noticed a lot of pixelation on Boston Legal last week (haven't watched this week yet); when I checked the signal strength for KOMO it was about 30, compared to 36 for KING.


----------



## wareagle

I checked the HD channel frequencies to determine which ones are in "3-packs", then compared them to a posting of the San Francisco channels:


93 - NFL

99 - KMYQ

111 - HBO, Max, TLC*

231 - HDT, APL, Hist*

507 - Disc, USA, SciFi*

513 - Starz, A&E, HGTV*

519 - UHD, NGC, Food*

525 - SHO, VS

573 - KOMO, KCTS

579 - TNT, MOJO

585 - ESPN, ESPN2

591 - KING, MHD

609 - Disney, ABC Fam, Sci**

711 - KONG, KIRO

717 - KSTW, KCPQ


* - These 3-packs match those in San Francisco.

** - San Francisco doesn't yet have these listed.


San Francisco has a 3-pack of VS, CNN, and AMC, so I suppose some day we may have VS put in with those two new ones.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13701257
> 
> 
> Message on the box:
> 
> 
> 4/22 New HD Channels
> 
> Three new HD channels are here! Check out Disney Channel HD on 677, ABC Family HD on 678 and Science Channel HD on 696...
> 
> 
> (Of course, they aren't really there, nor do they appear in the guide yet.)



Nothing had shown up for me yet on the S3 TiVo. I manually went to 677, 678, and 696, and the channels were there. The TiVo even knew the names of the channels, but since they weren't selected as channels I receive, there was no guide data. So went to the TiVo channel selection and added these in manually.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ydkj0022* /forum/post/13706157
> 
> 
> Weren't the channel adds really effective 4/23? If so I'd wait until after tonight's overnight TiVo update before I go submitting channel reports. It's possible the update is keyed to come overnight tonight.



Too late. I submitted the missing schedule data request to TIVO for 98005 yesterday. Since it takes 5 to 7 days, and I don't have schedule data for the new channels yes, I'm glad I did.


----------



## vosos102




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13707540
> 
> 
> I noticed a lot of pixelation on Boston Legal last week (haven't watched this week yet); when I checked the signal strength for KOMO it was about 30, compared to 36 for KING.



I get pretty awful reception with ABC HD, FOX HD, and the HD PBS feed. NBC and CBS seem fine though...


----------



## tluxon

Whenever I tune to any of the three new channels, a "Not Authorized" message pops up. Anybody else getting this?


Also, there was a pretty good-sized chunk of the Mariners game on FSN-HD (664) that didn't come in tonight (it was coming in fine on FSN-SD (30). I checked on a few other HD channels and a few of them didn't come in.


Perhaps Comcast is having trouble squeezing all this stuff out to us(?).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13716033
> 
> 
> Whenever I tune to any of the three new channels, a "Not Authorized" message pops up. Anybody else getting this?
> 
> 
> Also, there was a pretty good-sized chunk of the Mariners game on FSN-HD (664) that didn't come in tonight (it was coming in fine on FSN-SD (30). I checked on a few other HD channels and a few of them didn't come in.
> 
> 
> Perhaps Comcast is having trouble squeezing all this stuff out to us(?).



All of the new channels working fine here.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13716033
> 
> 
> Whenever I tune to any of the three new channels, a "Not Authorized" message pops up. Anybody else getting this?
> 
> 
> Also, there was a pretty good-sized chunk of the Mariners game on FSN-HD (664) that didn't come in tonight (it was coming in fine on FSN-SD (30). I checked on a few other HD channels and a few of them didn't come in.
> 
> 
> Perhaps Comcast is having trouble squeezing all this stuff out to us(?).




I also live on the eastside, and when I last checked Tues night, I could still not get those channels. I think sometimes these new channels take a couple of days to show up in all parts of the metro area.


----------



## brente

Anyone else noticing the weird aspect ratio of the new SCI HD channel? (the image fits vertically on a 16:9 display, but there are black bars on the left/right side of the image. Not sure if this is just occuring on upconverted content or on all their content (haven't watched long enough to tell the difference).


Also, their HD bug has got to go - it's way too large and seems like it takes 25% of the screen...







(maybe it's to distract you from the aspect ratio probem)


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13716033
> 
> 
> Whenever I tune to any of the three new channels, a "Not Authorized" message pops up. Anybody else getting this?



I got the same thing last night in east Renton area.


Still can't tonight either.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/13721397
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing the weird aspect ratio of the new SCI HD channel? (the image fits vertically on a 16:9 display, but there are black bars on the left/right side of the image. Not sure if this is just occuring on upconverted content or on all their content (haven't watched long enough to tell the difference).
> 
> 
> Also, their HD bug has got to go - it's way too large and seems like it takes 25% of the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe it's to distract you from the aspect ratio probem)



I believe it's their SD content feed being stretched to 16:9 format? Nauseates me watching it that way.


Any on screen bug should be swatted off. Unnecessary.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/13721397
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing the weird aspect ratio of the new SCI HD channel? (the image fits vertically on a 16:9 display, but there are black bars on the left/right side of the image. Not sure if this is just occuring on upconverted content or on all their content (haven't watched long enough to tell the difference).
> 
> ...



HD content looks fine to me on Sci-HD. What you describe just sounds like 4:3 SD content embedded within the 16:9 frame (which beats having it stretched).


----------



## BIslander

I think some of the SciHD content is zoomed, as well. One program today had open captions that were cropped on the bottom.


----------



## anilr

I think a couple of these channels (have seen it on another channel - cannot remember which) are zooming SD content to fill about a 14:9 area chopping off a bit of the top and bottom and leaving a thinner black bar at the left and right (compared to no zoom at 12:9) - while this chops off a bit of the content at the top and bottom, it does utilize more of the HD screeen without the horrible distortions that channels like TNTHD do.


----------



## Nausicaa

My TivoHD picked up the new HD channels today, though it only generated a notice about adding Telemundo2(?) on 602.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13731450
> 
> 
> My TivoHD picked up the new HD channels today, though it only generated a notice about adding Telemundo2(?) on 602.




I got schedule data today in 98005. I've had the 3 new HD channels since day 1.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13731450
> 
> 
> My TivoHD picked up the new HD channels today, though it only generated a notice about adding Telemundo2(?) on 602.



Not publicized like the new HD Channels, Comcast added mun2 and Telemundo as well with the latest round of channel adds. mun2 is an offshoot channel of Telemundo targeted to the Latino population, but much of its programming is in English:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mun2 


The channel is owned by NBC Universal.


----------



## Roto

I've finally had it with the slow DVR and ordered a Tivo HD with lifetime service while they're offering it. It'll suck losing OnDemand, but it's annoyed me how slowly the HD OnDemand content is growing. Starz offers a lot, but the other premium stations actually are offering less than they used to. I don't bother watching SD shows On Demand because it takes so long to navigate through the menus only to find half of the shows are 5 minute clips.


If I thought the tivo service would be available on the cable box any time soon I would've waited to try it, but the people who have it in Boston don't seem too happy so far. That doesn't make me too optimistic that they'll get it working here properly any time soon. They never should've tried putting Tivo on these crappy Motorola DCT boxes.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/13731450
> 
> 
> My TivoHD picked up the new HD channels today, though it only generated a notice about adding Telemundo2(?) on 602.



Mun-dos is on 603.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13701257
> 
> 
> Message on the box:
> 
> 
> 4/22 New HD Channels
> 
> Three new HD channels are here! Check out Disney Channel HD on 677, ABC Family HD on 678 and Science Channel HD on 696...
> 
> 
> (Of course, they aren't really there, nor do they appear in the guide yet.)



These 3 new channels are still not visible to me in Sammaish, with my cablecard...Can everyone else, in particular on teh eastside, see these? Maybe I need to manually tell my TV to rescan...though it did pick out all the other new channels without me needing to do that...


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13746947
> 
> 
> These 3 new channels are still not visible to me in Sammaish, with my cablecard...Can everyone else, in particular on teh eastside, see these? Maybe I need to manually tell my TV to rescan...though it did pick out all the other new channels without me needing to do that...



The channels became viewable for me by Saturday Evening on my Comcast DVR. Myth Busters shot in HD? Didn't seem stretched.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13746947
> 
> 
> These 3 new channels are still not visible to me in Sammaish, with my cablecard...Can everyone else, in particular on teh eastside, see these? Maybe I need to manually tell my TV to rescan...though it did pick out all the other new channels without me needing to do that...



I am in Redmond.

For me to get the 3 new channels, I needed to do something like:

(1) Unplug cable card,

(2) Turn TV on.

(3) Turn TV off.

(4) Plug cable card back.

(5) Wait a minute or so.

(6) Turn TV on.

(7) Wait another minute.

(8) Turn TV off.

(9) Turn TV on.


----------



## surak

I get the two other new HD channels but not Science Channel in Seattle. Maybe it'll show up later, I don't know.


I think that Comcast is compressing my HD channels because the HD content seems much worse than when I first got HD. After my current deal runs out I'm definitely going to call and let them know that I won't pay full price for all that pixelation and artifacting.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13746947
> 
> 
> These 3 new channels are still not visible to me in Sammaish, with my cablecard...Can everyone else, in particular on teh eastside, see these? Maybe I need to manually tell my TV to rescan...though it did pick out all the other new channels without me needing to do that...



I also live in Sammamish, but have Comcast cable boxes instead of CableCards. All three channels came up for me on the 22nd with no problems.


----------



## seatacboy

Any hope that Comcast will add CBUT's CBC Hi-Def feed? It should be easy to negotiate retransmission rights, and could give Comcast a major boost for HD package subscriptions given the upcoming Beijing Olympics.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13748968
> 
> 
> Any hope that Comcast will add CBUT's CBC Hi-Def feed?
> 
> ...



I'm all for it, but I know better than to hold my breath waiting for it to happen.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13748968
> 
> 
> Any hope that Comcast will add CBUT's CBC Hi-Def feed? It should be easy to negotiate retransmission rights, and could give Comcast a major boost for HD package subscriptions given the upcoming Beijing Olympics.



I expect to see it on 8/31/2011... when Canadian analog shuts down.










Wave has already added it on the peninsula:

http://www.wavebroadband.com/art.php?id=westChannelsHD 


It might be of limited value if it's not added before the '08 Olympics since the contract bounces back to CTV for 2010 and 2012. I think that Comcast only carries CTV in Whatcom County.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13749492
> 
> 
> I expect to see it on 8/31/2011... when Canadian analog shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave has already added it on the peninsula:
> 
> http://www.wavebroadband.com/art.php?id=westChannelsHD
> 
> 
> It might be of limited value if it's not added before the '08 Olympics since the contract bounces back to CTV for 2010 and 2012. I think that Comcast only carries CTV in Whatcom County.



I'd take CBC just for Hockey Night in Canada in Hi-Def. Please email Comcast saying you'd like to have CBUT-HD. I do it every other month, just for grins. If a few more folks do it, maybe...


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13749492
> 
> 
> I expect to see it on 8/31/2011... when Canadian analog shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave has already added it on the peninsula:
> http://www.wavebroadband.com/art.php?id=westChannelsHD
> 
> 
> It might be of limited value if it's not added before the '08 Olympics since the contract bounces back to CTV for 2010 and 2012. I think that Comcast only carries CTV in Whatcom County.



Hockey Night in Canada obviously remains an attraction for CBC HD.


FYI, the previous CTV affiliates CHAN and CHEK were both carried on Seattle area cable systems during the 1970s and early 1980s. After 1985, CHAN and CHEK were gradually dropped from Seattle-area cable lineups as a condition of retransmission-consent negotiations with local network affiliates (CTV retransmits a significant amount of U.S.-sourced programming). Objections from local network affiliates make it unlikely that CTV Vancouver (CIVT) would be cablecast in the Seattle market.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/13749687
> 
> 
> Hockey Night in Canada obviously remains an attraction for CBC HD.
> 
> 
> FYI, the previous CTV affiliates CHAN and CHEK were both carried on Seattle area cable systems during the 1970s and early 1980s. After 1985, CHAN and CHEK were gradually dropped from Seattle-area cable lineups as a condition of retransmission-consent negotiations with local network affiliates (CTV retransmits a significant amount of U.S.-sourced programming). Objections from local network affiliates make it unlikely that CTV Vancouver (CIVT) would be cablecast in the Seattle market.



CTV was gone from TCI Cable (which became Viacom --> AT&T --> Comcast) by the time I moved into the area in 1991. Even as a kid, I don't remember CTV carrying much original programming outside news and sports. Now that there are three national sports channels in Canada, I can't imagine there's virtually any original programming on CTV. On the other hand, except for movies, most of CBC's programming is original, especially in prime time. A lot of CBC's imported stuff is British, so even that tends to be programming that's not readily available on U.S. cable.


----------



## mwnorman

CBUT-CBC broadcasts at an effective radiated power of 30 kw. Not much for a TV station. The three big networks out of Seattle broadcast at more than a minimum of 25 times that. That makes it pretty damn impossible to pick up their signal down here. I bet a dedicated line would be necessary for Comcast (or anyone!) to get that signal. I'm sure Comcast isn't interested in carrying considering, among other things, the cost involved in set-up and maintenance for a small interested group of HD enthusiasts.


----------



## codeyf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codeyf* /forum/post/13583622
> 
> 
> Ok, so i'm in Bothell using Comcast QAM on my Panny 77u. I still can't get Kiro, Fox, or a couple others since the shuffle earlier this year. When I manually go to 110-2 for Kiro all I get is Channel Unavailable. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> The ranges don't pop up on an auto-scan either.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codeyf* /forum/post/13594187
> 
> 
> Yup, lost 7, 11, and 13 when they were moved. Auto-scan doesn't pick them up anywhere, nor does manually going to where the were (or are supposed to be now)



Anyone got any other ideas?


edit: eh, multi-quote didn't work...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/13747300
> 
> 
> I am in Redmond.
> 
> For me to get the 3 new channels, I needed to do something like:
> 
> (1) Unplug cable card,
> 
> (2) Turn TV on.
> 
> (3) Turn TV off.
> 
> (4) Plug cable card back.
> 
> (5) Wait a minute or so.
> 
> (6) Turn TV on.
> 
> (7) Wait another minute.
> 
> (8) Turn TV off.
> 
> (9) Turn TV on.



thanks for the tip. Removing and re-installing the cablecard did the trick for 677 and 678. 696 shows as full strength signal, but no picture...I'm guessing it found it, but its scrambled, at least for me?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13751240
> 
> 
> thanks for the tip. Removing and re-installing the cablecard did the trick for 677 and 678. 696 shows as full strength signal, but no picture...I'm guessing it found it, but its scrambled, at least for me?



Some other post said the cable card provides a better picture than the st box is this true? Anyone compare the two?...(I do like on demand though)


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/13752633
> 
> 
> Some other post said the cable card provides a better picture than the st box is this true? Anyone compare the two?...(I do like on demand though)



I have a single-stream CC in one of the TVs, a multi-stream CC in each of two TiVoHD's, two Motorola 3426's, and HD via OTA antenna. I can't tell the difference in PQ between any of them on our 46" Mitsubishi LT-46131 LCD-TV or our 55" Mitsubishi WS-55819 RPTV via component.


----------



## drew00001

Anyone else notice how bad the M's game looks right now? They usually look much better.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codeyf* /forum/post/13751037
> 
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> edit: eh, multi-quote didn't work...



We had similar issues in Kent, after Comcast moved some HD channels to higher native channels (like 110, 111 if I recall).


Had a Comcast tech come out and he found 30-year-old splitters in the condo that he replaced with modern, higher bandpass units and all problems were solved.


----------



## tluxon

Hmmm - interesting...my TiVoHD's just got a message that a change has occurred in my lineup in that channel 664 is now "FOXNWSO". It shows all the Mariners games (Yay!), but none of the MOJO programming now. The Comcast DVR guides still show it as MOJO-HD, so maybe TiVo's guide provider is just starting to try to rectify things and has a ways to go yet.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13757802
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how bad the M's game looks right now? They usually look much better.



I watched the game yesterday ...can't say if it looked worse than usual, don't remember now, too busy being depressed with all the runners left on base till the ninth lol ...will look carefully at today's game...maybe it's because it's a Cleveland feed? first road game in awhile, also possibly not as good as our home camera setup?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13760242
> 
> 
> Hmmm - interesting...my TiVoHD's just got a message that a change has occurred in my lineup in that channel 664 is now "FOXNWSO". It shows all the Mariners games (Yay!), but none of the MOJO programming now. The Comcast DVR guides still show it as MOJO-HD, so maybe TiVo's guide provider is just starting to try to rectify things and has a ways to go yet.



I have FOXNWSO schedule data on 664 too, but the program on TV right now is MOJO. The MOJO icon is even there. It would be great, if we got FOXNW in HD. I have many friends that say they are buying plasmas once such occurs.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13762326
> 
> 
> ...It would be great, if we got FOXNW in HD. I have many friends that say they are buying plasmas once such occurs.



I wouldn't expect it to result in a significant amount of additional HD programming. It should help in DVR scheduling.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13762326
> 
> 
> I have FOXNWSO schedule data on 664 too, but the program on TV right now is MOJO. The MOJO icon is even there. It would be great, if we got FOXNW in HD. I have many friends that say they are buying plasmas once such occurs.



It won't result in ANY new programming. Comcast pre-empts MOJO every time FSN has an HD telecast. I guess it might give you HD replays of the Mariners games. As wareagle points out, it would also help you with recording games.


My guess is that Comcast will give FSN a full-time slot once there is enough HD content that interrupting MOJO becomes too big a hassle. Until then, it stays part-time.


If the Sonics leave town, will FSN still cover their games? If FSN were to lose/drop Sonics coverage, they would have almost zero HD programming through the fall and winter. Aside from the Sonics, FSN's fall/winter HD programming consisted of an occasional college football or basketball game. If they lose the Sonics, there would be absolutely zero value in giving FSN a full-time HD slot unless they found something else to cover.


----------



## wyld

anyone else having problems with guide data for 664 when using a tivo? my normal comcast box has the mojo info, but my tivo lists it as foxnw as many of you have stated, but only displays "sign off" for the majority of the programming.


it was fine until recently when the tivo recognized a programming change. i like a lot of the mojo shows, so it would be nice to be able to record some or at least know what's coming up.


if anyone knows a fix, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyld* /forum/post/13784501
> 
> 
> anyone else having problems with guide data for 664 when using a tivo? my normal comcast box has the mojo info, but my tivo lists it as foxnw as many of you have stated, but only displays "sign off" for the majority of the programming.
> 
> 
> it was fine until recently when the tivo recognized a programming change. i like a lot of the mojo shows, so it would be nice to be able to record some or at least know what's coming up.
> 
> 
> if anyone knows a fix, please let me know. thanks.




Try TVGuide or TitanTV online listings. (Strangely enough, Comcast's own TVPlanner and Zap2it are both listing what you see with TiVo.)


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13784720
> 
> 
> Try TVGuide or TitanTV online listings. (Strangely enough, Comcast's own TVPlanner and Zap2it are both listing what you see with TiVo.)




Now that we get all the M's games in HD on 664, I bet a lot of people were complaining that we were not getting schedule data for such.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/13786138
> 
> 
> Now that we get all the M's games in HD on 664, I bet a lot of people were complaining that we were not getting schedule data for such.




That doesn't fit with what they've done. There is no schedule data for anything on TVPlanner or Zap2it, but the Comcast guide has data for both the regular Mojo programming and the M's games.


----------



## wyld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13784720
> 
> 
> Try TVGuide or TitanTV online listings. (Strangely enough, Comcast's own TVPlanner and Zap2it are both listing what you see with TiVo.)



i guess i'm pretty new at this as i'm not sure what you mean. can you choose the source from which tivo's guide gets its info? or are you just referring to look at some online listings for programs (which wouldn't help me develop season passes and such). thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyld* /forum/post/13786645
> 
> 
> i guess i'm pretty new at this as i'm not sure what you mean. can you choose the source from which tivo's guide gets its info? or are you just referring to look at some online listings for programs (which wouldn't help me develop season passes and such). thanks.



Just to look at. I suggested them because of this part of your posting -- "at least know what's coming up".


----------



## sharding

Is TLCHD (669) working for anyone? I don't remember the last time I tried it (it's probably been over a week), but this morning I can't receive it. TiVo says "Searching for signal" and the CC diagnostics show:


Current Tuning Status: Tuned: Success

Channel: 669

Frequency: 111000 KHz

Modulation: (Keeps switching between QAM 64 and QAM 256)

Connector Type: RF 2

Signal Source: Cable

Channel Bits: 30746

Signal Strength: -

Signal Lock: No

Program Lock: No

Search Complete: Yes

SNR: -

RS Uncorrected: -

RS Corrected: -

RC State: Available

Tune State: In Progress

Last Used Channel Plan: Undefined

CCI Byte: N/A



All of the surrounding channels (including the new ones) work fine, and both cable cards are having the same problem.


Any ideas?


----------



## wyld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13792280
> 
> 
> Is TLCHD (669) working for anyone?



it's working for me. not sure what to do if it's not though.


----------



## FreydNot

Over the last week or so I have noticed that the audio on KING-HD sounds like it is being recompressed to a lower bitrate.


Has anyone else noticed this?


Should I blame the TV station, Comcast (cable cards), or my Tivo HD?


----------



## jarrodschockow

I have a series 3 Tivo, and I have noticed the same issue with King's audio. It's been terrible for about 2 weeks now, and I too was wondering if it was my box or the station.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreydNot* /forum/post/13803747
> 
> 
> Over the last week or so I have noticed that the audio on KING-HD sounds like it is being recompressed to a lower bitrate.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> Should I blame the TV station, Comcast (cable cards), or my Tivo HD?



Yes, I have too. Which reminds me, since I work in the same building as K5, I will ask an engineer next time I see one. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Roto

I just went to the Lynnwood store to trade my DVR in for an M Card. Funny that the Lynnwood store is set up just like a DMV. Take a number. I've only been to the one in North Seattle where it's just a small counter with 2 or 3 people.


It would've been pretty quick except they were having computer problems. The people at the counter were very nice about it. They knew what the Tivo was and what I had to do. When I called to activate the card the lady on the phone went right through it. I'm just waiting to see if it worked right now.


So other than their IT dept and their crappy Motorola boxes I'm fairly satisfied.


----------



## mab2

I was told mistakenly by a very reliable source if you are in the kirkland to lynnwood area and have the 8mb internet service you will be automatically upgraded to 16 mb 2 up service for free sometime this week. So not tv info but good news nonetheless.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyld* /forum/post/13792669
> 
> 
> it's working for me. not sure what to do if it's not though.



It was working for me on the cable box yesterday, but now that I have my Tivo set up it is not. Could that be the difference here? Is TLC HD on switched digital video possibly? I'm getting all my other channels, including the premiums.


That internet rumor makes me want to upgrade to 8, but then I probably wouldn't get it and pay extra for no noticable advantage.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreydNot* /forum/post/13803747
> 
> 
> Over the last week or so I have noticed that the audio on KING-HD sounds like it is being recompressed to a lower bitrate.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> Should I blame the TV station, Comcast (cable cards), or my Tivo HD?



It appears to be Comcast. Talked to the top Engineer at KING and he said, as far as he knows, nothing has changed. Said they've gotten quite a few complaints. He also said call Comcast to complain.


----------



## rader023

Okay, i have a question, apologies if this has been asked in the 400 page thread:


Why does KOMO show primtime shows in HD, but shows like Jeopardy are not broadcast in HD, but they are in other markets.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13823305
> 
> 
> Okay, i have a question, apologies if this has been asked in the 400 page thread:
> 
> 
> Why does KOMO show primtime shows in HD, but shows like Jeopardy are not broadcast in HD, but they are in other markets.



I emailed KOMO a long time ago about getting Jeopardy / Wheel of Fortune in HD. My recollection of the response I got is that those shows are syndicated in 1080i while the ABC network uses a 720p feed. The KOMO person told me that they currently lack the equipment accept the 1080i feed.


Of course, when you think about your Motorola DVR being able to accept both 1080i and 720p feeds from Comcast and then push them to your TV set in the format that you prefer, it makes you scratch your head that KOMO can't relatively cheaply implement a commercial-grade solution to the same problem. Presumably, the problem is a lot more complex and/or expensive than I have assumed it to be.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13823560
> 
> 
> I emailed KOMO a long time ago about getting Jeopardy / Wheel of Fortune in HD. My recollection of the response I got is that those shows are syndicated in 1080i while the ABC network uses a 720p feed. The KOMO person told me that they currently lack the equipment accept the 1080i feed.
> 
> 
> Of course, when you think about your Motorola DVR being able to accept both 1080i and 720p feeds from Comcast and then push them to your TV set in the format that you prefer, it makes you scratch your head that KOMO can't relatively cheaply implement a commercial-grade solution to the same problem. Presumably, the problem is a lot more complex and/or expensive than I have assumed it to be.



Thanks, of course this hasnt stopped other affiliates from displaying Jeopardy/WOF/Oprah/ etc. in 720P, but the syndication thing makes perfect sense. Thanks for the reply. and boooo to KOMO,


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/13823685
> 
> 
> Thanks, of course this hasnt stopped other affiliates from displaying Jeopardy/WOF/Oprah/ etc. in 720P, but the syndication thing makes perfect sense. Thanks for the reply. and boooo to KOMO,



I thought I jeopardy was in HD - just 4x3, not 16x9...Are you CERTAIN its not HD, or are you just assuming that because its 4x3


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/13823968
> 
> 
> I thought I jeopardy was in HD - just 4x3, not 16x9...Are you CERTAIN its not HD, or are you just assuming that because its 4x3



No it is not. For instance I am going to California tomorrow and when I am stopping by my parents I know for a fact they will have it Tivo'D in 16x9 full HD. The logo may say HD on Jeopardy, but it is not being shown in HD. Also the difference in PQ is night and day better than KOMO's feed. I realize that its just a game show, but Ive always wondered why it isnt. Imagine if lost was like that...........


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13823560
> 
> 
> My recollection of the response I got is that those shows are syndicated in 1080i while the ABC network uses a 720p feed. The KOMO person told me that they currently lack the equipment accept the 1080i feed.



ABC transmits This Week with George Stephanopolous in HD every Sunday morning and KOMO sends it in SD. No excuse for that, far as I can tell. They don't respond to my Emails.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/13809382
> 
> 
> It was working for me on the cable box yesterday, but now that I have my Tivo set up it is not. Could that be the difference here? Is TLC HD on switched digital video possibly? I'm getting all my other channels, including the premiums.



Could be, but I haven't heard any other mention of SDV happening around here. It's still not working for me on my TiVO, and I don't have any other devices (no cable box) to try it with.


Can someone else with a TiVo give it a try? Has anyone else heard anything about SDV being rolled out here?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13826279
> 
> 
> Could be, but I haven't heard any other mention of SDV happening around here. It's still not working for me on my TiVO, and I don't have any other devices (no cable box) to try it with.
> 
> 
> Can someone else with a TiVo give it a try? Has anyone else heard anything about SDV being rolled out here?




("It" is TLC-HD, channel 669.) I'm sure there is no SDV in Seattle.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13824018
> 
> 
> ABC transmits This Week with George Stephanopolous in HD every Sunday morning and KOMO sends it in SD. No excuse for that, far as I can tell. They don't respond to my Emails.



Airing shows live in HD is a different matter than recording them and playing them back in HD. Lots of stations don't have the routing and/or server infrastructure to support the record and playback of HD material. It doesn't seem like it should be that way. But, it is.


I am not familiar with KOMO's specific situation. So, my comments are of a general nature. But, I suspect if they aired the show as it was being fed instead of delaying it until later in the day it would be in HD.


----------



## wesleyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/13814472
> 
> 
> It appears to be Comcast. Talked to the top Engineer at KING and he said, as far as he knows, nothing has changed. Said they've gotten quite a few complaints. He also said call Comcast to complain.



I did an online chat with Comcast. Here is what they said:


Wesley: Channel 105 sounds slightly compressed

Milton: Hello Wesley_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Milton. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Milton: Is it happening only on the one channel?

Wesley_: yes, and if I switch to channel 05, which is the same only non hd, it sounds better

Wesley_: I starting noticing it about 2 weeks ago

Wesley_: its very subtle

Milton: Wesley, let me report it

Wesley_: ok

Milton: Do you have more than one tv this affects?

Milton: Have you unplugged the box for one minute and plugged it back in?

Milton: Have you checked the connections

Milton: And unplug the box for one minute then plug it back in

Wesley_: no, but it seems unlikely to be a connection problem, because its just the one channel

Wesley_: ok, I'll try that

Milton: All steps in the reporting

Milton: Have you plugged it back in yet?

Wesley_: yes

Wesley_: sounds the same

Milton: Okay

Milton: Mute and unmute the tv and turn the volume all the way down and then all the way up.

Wesley_: the sound is coming from a receiver

Wesley_: but i tried it on the receiver and it had no effect

Milton: At this time it is advised that a truck roll may be necessary,

Wesley_: what is a truck roll

Milton: A service callo]

Wesley_: I am reading online that other people are encountering the same issue

Wesley_: "Over the last week or so I have noticed that the audio on KING-HD sounds like it is being recompressed to a lower bitrate"

Wesley_: "Yes, I have too. Which reminds me, since I work in the same building as K5, I will ask an engineer next time I see one. I'll let you know what I find out."

Wesley_: "It appears to be Comcast. Talked to the top Engineer at KING and he said, as far as he knows, nothing has changed. Said they've gotten quite a few complaints. He also said call Comcast to complain.

Milton: Any response from them?

Wesley_: they claim it is comcast

Milton: Rather than have a service call, let me forward the complaint and note it is affecting several in your area.

Wesley_: thank you, that makes sense

Milton: The ticket reporting the issue is CR123909421

Milton: Is there anything else I can help you with at this time?

Wesley_: how can I track this issue?

Milton: As it goes to a different department at this point, it will be looked at by the local Comcast engineers.

Wesley_: ok, is there any way I can be kept informed of progress on the issue?

Milton: It will not report back to this ticket

Milton: I can get you the local service center number, they may be able to check it.

Wesley_: ok

Milton: That number is 877 824 2288

Wesley_: so I can just refer to CR123909421 and they will let me know what is the status?

Milton: I am not sure if they can or not, but that is where I would start, since it appears to be a local problem

Milton: Is there anything else I can help you with at this time?

Wesley_: I think thats it, thanks

Milton: You are welcome. Thank you for choosing Comcast as your Cable service provider.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13827184
> 
> 
> Airing shows live in HD is a different matter than recording them and playing them back in HD. Lots of stations don't have the routing and/or server infrastructure to support the record and playback of HD material.



I understand that completely, having worked in TV. But, KOMO clearly has the ability to record HD, since many of their local commercials are in HD. I believe they've had HD production & recording capability for 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13829487
> 
> 
> I understand that completely, having worked in TV. But, KOMO clearly has the ability to record HD, since many of their local commercials are in HD. I believe they've had HD production & recording capability for 2 or 3 years now.



KOMO has said here before they receive & store Jeopardy show files several days in advance, using an automated store & forward system called Pathfire for syndicated shows. This article suggests the Pathfire service can't currently handle HD content, and they are working to add that capability. It also suggests that airing Jeopardy in HD currently would require a lot of extra work ($$$) to manually record & play it back - and therefore few stations are doing it.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/13829487
> 
> 
> I understand that completely, having worked in TV. But, KOMO clearly has the ability to record HD, since many of their local commercials are in HD. I believe they've had HD production & recording capability for 2 or 3 years now.



I agree that it looks like it ought to be possible. But, do you think they would air This Week in SD if it were a simple matter to do a tape delay in HD?


Clearly KOMO has problems with that process, since Wheel and Jeoprady have been distributed in HD for a quite a while, but still air locally in SD. With a show like This Week, the problem could be closed captioning on HD playback.


KOMO and KIRO also can't do 16:9 sports highlights on newscasts.


KING used to be unable to air Saturday Night Live in HD because they started it 5 minutes late, replaying the Eastern feed instead of taking the Pacific feed live. It took a couple of years for KING to fix that.


A station's ability to air HD commercials and do local HD production does not seem to mean they can do the seemingly simple job of recording a program for playback later in HD.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

Hello to all my AVS Forum friends. Just a quick note to let everyone know that I am no longer with Fisher Communications, or KOMO TV. Life is too short for high stress and politics. I guess this means I need to figure out how to change my name on this board huh?


Anyway while I'm trying to determine what to do next, I will be taking a few much needed days off to get some domestic projects done, (and there are a lot), plus working on a new HD-DTV related website.


With over 17 million estimated OTA viewers of television being effected by the turn-off of analog TV next year, I wanted to join in the education experience providing some of my knowledge from the broadcast side, combined with consumer-based reviews, all the way to granular technical FAQ about transmission and reception of DTV and HD signals. The URL is: http://www.DTVrules.com . Right now there is just a placeholder parked there, and I hope to have vers. 1.1 up in about two weeks, if not earlier. Please jump in and say hello!


I may leave the discussion board duties to the AVS Forum, because really the intent of DTVRules.com revolves more around an informational site with help for the less technically inclined, all the way to ATSC standards information. Of course nobody will want to read my blatherings all the time, so I'm looking for other contributors willing to write weekly blogs or a column as well. Please feel free to send me an E-mail here on the Forum, or contact me via DTVRules.com in the next few days. Any suggestions of what to put on the site are very welcome, since it is a work in progress.


Alright enough self-promotion for the time being. Thanks to everyone for their comments while we were fine tuning the HD gear at KOMO-TV. Rest assured that I will still be around the AVS forum also, just with a new "handle", (that is if I can change it).


All The Best,


Kelly


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13826279
> 
> 
> Can someone else with a TiVo give it a try?



Channel 669 (TLC-HD) comes in just fine on my TiVo S3 here in Sammamish.


They're also outside making a mess all down the street with a sign up that says, "Cable replacement in progress -- please be patient."


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13829804
> 
> 
> A station's ability to air HD commercials and do local HD production does not seem to mean they can do the seemingly simple job of recording a program for playback later in HD.



I guess that's the answer. As long as Fisher is unable to update whatever they do to delay broadcasts, we're stuck with SD. I'm also not happy that they delay This Week until afternoon. So many decisions that local stations make seem to get me more and more interested in DirecTV or Dish. Where I live I could get NY and LA network channels. In HD.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/13829729
> 
> 
> KOMO has said here before they receive & store Jeopardy show files several days in advance, using an automated store & forward system called Pathfire for syndicated shows. This article suggests the Pathfire service can't currently handle HD content, and they are working to add that capability. It also suggests that airing Jeopardy in HD currently would require a lot of extra work ($$$) to manually record & play it back - and therefore few stations are doing it.



Here's another article http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6510938.html on the subject. Pathfire does distribute HD, but it sounds like the process is not very well automated at this time.


----------



## artseattle

Sadly, I feel the need to write this same rant about once a year. Maybe I'm hoping that someone has an idea to fix the problem. The lip-sync issue has been a bit better than years past. However, I still find "Late Night with Letterman" to be nearly intolerable on Channel 107 and many prime-time shows on 104 and 108 are also off.


I run the DCH-3416 directly to my Yamaha receiver for sound (optical cable) and directly to my XBR for the picture (component or HDMI). I think the picture comes first and then the audio is behind. Is that what other people see? Lips first, then words. In this case, all of the manipulations that my receiver can do are useless. With my receiver, the audio synch adjustments slow down the audio not the picture.


Any new thoughts on this?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/13831199
> 
> 
> Sadly, I feel the need to write this same rant about once a year. Maybe I'm hoping that someone has an idea to fix the problem. The lip-sync issue has been a bit better than years past. However, I still find "Late Night with Letterman" to be nearly intolerable on Channel 107 and many prime-time shows on 104 and 108 are also off.
> 
> 
> I run the DCH-3416 directly to my Yamaha receiver for sound (optical cable) and directly to my XBR for the picture (component or HDMI). I think the picture comes first and then the audio is behind. Is that what other people see? Lips first, then words. In this case, all of the manipulations that my receiver can do are useless. With my receiver, the audio synch adjustments slow down the audio not the picture.
> 
> 
> Any new thoughts on this?



Nope, just the opposite. Sound first, then lips. My TV has a known delay of ~110ms (Sammy DLP 5078). I've dialed that into my reciever and all is well.


I've mentioned this before but perhaps this could help. If your TV has speakers, turn on the volume for both the speakers for the TV and the reciever. Make sure the delay in the reciever is set to zero. If I'm right, you'll hear an echo. This should be caused by the picture delay built into the TV. You can now start adjusting the delay on the reciever until the echo goes away. That should get rid of the lip sync issue.


I know you are saying that you see motion first then sound which this technique cannot help you with but I think you would have to admit it is somewhat difficult to determine if that is what is really happening. Not trying to put down your power of observation. If the technique described does not work for you 9get rid of the echo), then you most like have picture ahead of sound as you said and I do not believe you have any way to correct that (at least with the reciever).


Finally, from what I see, at least on my cale boxes the sound is in sync.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/13831199
> 
> 
> Sadly, I feel the need to write this same rant about once a year. Maybe I'm hoping that someone has an idea to fix the problem. The lip-sync issue has been a bit better than years past. However, I still find "Late Night with Letterman" to be nearly intolerable on Channel 107 and many prime-time shows on 104 and 108 are also off.
> 
> 
> I run the DCH-3416 directly to my Yamaha receiver for sound (optical cable) and directly to my XBR for the picture (component or HDMI). I think the picture comes first and then the audio is behind. Is that what other people see? Lips first, then words. In this case, all of the manipulations that my receiver can do are useless. With my receiver, the audio synch adjustments slow down the audio not the picture.
> 
> 
> Any new thoughts on this?



Have you tried a test where audio and video are fed to the TV only (preferably via HDMI) and then use the TV speakers? I have a similar setup to yours: 3416 HDMI to LCD TV for video and then 3416 optical to a Kenwood receiver. If there is any sync issue I sure don't notice it and I watch Letterman religiously. How much delay are you seeing? Could it be your receiver? There have been articles all over about receivers adding to the sync issue.


----------



## ABHD

I know we just got a whole lot of new HD addtions recently, but any word or rumors on when the next round will come? Will they add Speed and FX next I hope?


I've been out of the loop on checking these forums for awhile and don't see anything new mentioned here browsing thru quickly, but did read they will be coming in other markets, so I'm hoping we will get them by this summer.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/13830009
> 
> 
> Channel 669 (TLC-HD) comes in just fine on my TiVo S3 here in Sammamish.
> 
> 
> They're also outside making a mess all down the street with a sign up that says, "Cable replacement in progress -- please be patient."



OK, no switched digital video yet. I took my splitter out and TLC HD is working. I noticed SciFi seemed to drop some frames which was why I tried taking the splitter out. That is one thing the Motorola boxes seem to get right, they pull a signal in better than anything else.


----------



## DanKurts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13296715
> 
> 
> Here's an update of the QAM List. Changes since January:
> 
> 
> * Univision deleted from 91-4
> 
> * Leased Access added to 115-14 (Ch. 79)
> 
> * PSETV deleted from 117-1060 (Ch. 26) - Likely still there in South King County
> 
> * Puget Sound Access deleted from 117-1065 (Ch. 77) - Likely still there in South King County



pastiche

FYI, have been in Olympia on a job, and they had Comcast there. Did a scan on QAM and found that some of the Portland channels were there, too! Didn't see the music channels, but then didn't have time to sort through them all. Seattle HD was there, and the FM radio channels, lineup slightly different.

Pass it along as needed.

Dan


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanKurts* /forum/post/13841683
> 
> 
> FYI, have been in Olympia on a job, and they had Comcast there. Did a scan on QAM and found that some of the Portland channels were there, too! Didn't see the music channels, but then didn't have time to sort through them all. Seattle HD was there, and the FM radio channels, lineup slightly different.



Dan,


I can't assemble these first-hand, but I think I've found a way that I can probably piece together listings for the entire Seattle system (incl. outlying areas).


silicondust.com has time-lapsed screen grabs of peoples' channel scans (using their HomeRun product.) The screen grabs are obviously as accurate as can be, though the assigned channel labels are far from 100% accurate. Since we've long known that 117-X is inserted headend by headend, I started there. Here's what I found so far. I'll try to get more detailed when I can pour through the scans headend-by-headend:


In (some points to) the south:

117-1097 KATU (2/ABC/Portland)

117-1098 KGW (8/NBC/Portland)

117-1100 KPTV (12/Fox/Portland)


In (some points to) the north:

117-1018 CIVT (32/CTV/Vancouver)

117-1021 KVOS (12/Bellingham)


----------



## cbrucia

So the Mariners were playing a fairly thrilling game against the Rangers tonight. After turning it off when they were losing, I saw on the web they had come back in the 9th...flipped back on 664 and watched...The Exorcist 3. FSN disappeared at some point and was replaced by Mojo.


I know many of you are not huge sports fans, but this Mojo/FSN HD situation is stupid. This is not the first time an exciting game has been flipped off because--I presume--some timer expired and the feed was turned off.


I tried using Comcast's handy chat function to get the game put back on to no avail...IM transcript pasted below.


Why can't FSN HD have it's own channel and only be available when there's a live broadcast? Would 3 hours of additional HD content blow up Comcast's whole system? This channel sharing thing makes no sense...


Problem : The Mariners game is still going on but the HD version on 664 switched back to MOJO


Chris > The Mariners game is still going on but the HD version on 664 switched back to MOJO


Chad > Hello Chris_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Chad. Please give me one moment to review your information.


Chad > Thank you for contacting Comcast! My name is Chad. Please give me one moment while I locate your account.


Chris_ > Hi, the Mariners are in HD on channel 664. The game went to extra innings but the channel switched to some movie


Chris_ > can someone turn it back on?


Chad > One moment please while I look into the issue


Chad > Ok looking into the issue I do apologize for the inconvenience, however if something like that happens it is a network choice and you would need to go the regular channel the game is on.


Chris_ > but the Mariners are on 664 when their games are televised. It doesn't matter now--the game just ended


Chad > Ok well I do apologize for the inconvenience it is just a network choice. They are usually televised also not in hd.


Chris_ > Yes I know that, but they have been advertising that every game is in HD and this one was until about 45 minutes ago


Chris_ > The ads don't say "All Mariners games in HD unless they last longer than 3 hours"


Chris_ > There's nothing to apologize for--this happened to a few college basketball games over the winter. I assume that there's some sort of timer on the feed and it switches back automatically unless someone is paying attention


Chris_ > I was just trying to get it switched back


Chad > Yes and it is a network choice and the issue would have to be brought up with them as we do not control it, we only broadcast what they are playing. We do not have the numbers to contact them either. Sorry


Chris_ > 664 is Mojo unless FSN HD is on to show a Mariners game.


Chris_ > I'm pretty sure it's Comcast's choice


Chris_ > They are 2 different networks


Chris_ > Mojo continues to exist during the game--just not here in Seattle


Chad > No it is not Comcasts choice as it is a network choice.


Chris_ > which network/


Chris_ > ?


Chad > Whatever channel it is playing on. If it is MOJO or FSN HD you would have to contact them, as I said we do not have there numbers though


Chris_ > What I'm saying is that channel 664 is Mojo. When there is an FSN HD game on, that is broadcast on 664 until the game ends


Chris_ > They are 2 networks sharing 1 channel


Chris_ > Most people would prefer that FSN HD have its own channel to prevent this but Comcast hasn't done that yet


Chad > Ok, you would then need to contact MOJO as they are the Network originally who broadcasts FSN. At this time I am not showing that as happening anytime soon either.


Chris_ > Are you showing any other HD channels being added soon?


Chad > As of current I do not show any, more will likely be added towards the end of the year


Chris_ > ok


Chris_ > thanks


----------



## DanKurts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/13844644
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> 
> I can't assemble these first-hand, but I think I've found a way that I can probably piece together listings for the entire Seattle system (incl. outlying areas).
> 
> 
> silicondust.com has time-lapsed screen grabs of peoples' channel scans (using their HomeRun product.) The screen grabs are obviously as accurate as can be, though the assigned channel labels are far from 100% accurate. Since we've long known that 117-X is inserted headend by headend, I started there. Here's what I found so far. I'll try to get more detailed when I can pour through the scans headend-by-headend:
> 
> 
> In (some points to) the south:
> 
> 117-1097 KATU (2/ABC/Portland)
> 
> 117-1098 KGW (8/NBC/Portland)
> 
> 117-1100 KPTV (12/Fox/Portland)
> 
> 
> In (some points to) the north:
> 
> 117-1018 CIVT (32/CTV/Vancouver)
> 
> 117-1021 KVOS (12/Bellingham)



pastiche

Very cool!

I can see where it misses some of the channels. I was able to get a bunch of the FM radio channels that they hadn't listed. Curious, are you still getting the music channels, 900 through 940 something I believe......? I had them for a while, then noticed on some customers sets they were gone, others had them.

Thanks for keeping up witht this. Owe you a cheeseburger or two !

Dan


----------



## mrockov

I called to complain about this and was told that there is a 4 hour limit for the FSN broadcasts on MOJO. I tired to expain to her that baseball has no time limit. She agreed and just suggested I try Ch30.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Hmmmm, here in Auburn, it played on MOJO not only through the game but the entire post-game show. After the game, I actually wanted to watch Exorcist III, but it didn't come on even after the post-game, showing only test pattern color bars until the top of the hour.


----------



## newlinux

I couldn't much take it anymore... I had direcTV installed yesterday - and so far so good. The DVR is a little quirky but no more so than the comcast dvr, just in different ways (this is a first impression). No CW in hidef is an issue. I still have my cable service (haven't turned it off yet) and will probably keep basic cable though for access to the QAM stations (I have a distributed mythtv DVR system that runs through multiple rooms through the house which works best with cable). What is the least expensive package I can get that will allow me access to the QAM stations?


----------



## getnate12345

Comcast does not officially offer QAM as a service. However the cheapest package that has QAM is "Limited Basic". "Basic cable" is different and has more analog channels.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/13859091
> 
> 
> Comcast does not officially offer QAM as a service. However the cheapest package that has QAM is "Limited Basic". "Basic cable" is different and has more analog channels.



Thanks.

Yeah, I know QAM isn't offered as a service. To differentiate limited basic from basic cable do they come out and put some type of filter on your line?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/13861350
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I know QAM isn't offered as a service. To differentiate limited basic from basic cable do they come out and put some type of filter on your line?



I have had Limited Basic for many years. Yes they did put a filter in the line at the pedestal where my drop wire starts. I still get every local digital channel than can be received with an OTA antenna.


Limited Basic here in Renton was $13 for a long time. It is somewhere around $16 now. Still a bargain. I also have DirecTV, but only the older MPEG-2 HD equipment for now (HD DirecTiVo units).


----------



## Rico66

Something which isn't officially mentioned either, but if you have Internet via Comcast, then you essentially get limited basic (=ClearQAM channels) as well. Comcast charges $10 more for Internet without TV, which is why $16 is actually a rip off ...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rico66* /forum/post/13862818
> 
> 
> Something which isn't officially mentioned either, but if you have Internet via Comcast, then you essentially get limited basic (=ClearQAM channels) as well. Comcast charges $10 more for Internet without TV, which is why $16 is actually a rip off ...



Good point. seems to me, that if they don't actually come to your house and put a filter on your line and you have internet access you'll get basic cable instead of limited basic... Well, in any event, I know what the least I can pay is to still get the QAM channels. Thanks guys.


----------



## sirfergy

They came to my place and installed the filter so I have to sign up for the limited service.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13830856
> 
> 
> Here's another article http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6510938.html on the subject. Pathfire does distribute HD, but it sounds like the process is not very well automated at this time.



Actually I can comment on that, as I was in touch with the folks from Pathfire, prior to my recent departure from Fisher. Pathfire has been claiming they would have a HD delivery solution for Wheel and Jeopardy for the past two years. According to the rep I talked with, Pathfire once again is promising a solution for delivery this fall. If they make good on their promise, then it should be easy to capture and play Wheel and Jeopardy, along with other Pathfire delivered programs in HD.


Currently Wheel and Jeopardy is delivered as a file from the syndicator via Pathfire in 4:3 Standard Definition, and then is automatically "flipped" to a different type of file to suit the playout video/audio playout servers at KOMO.


The HD version of Wheel and Jeopardy is currently delivered via satellite in 1080I, (Sony's standard of choice). KOMO would need to convert the signal from the satellite feed via a format cross converter to their house standard 720P, then record it to tape. There is only one tape machine at KOMO that can record and play 720P HD content, and that is used commonly for HD network delay. As you can tell, the workflow and chances for foul-ups are increased significantly by all the format conversion, recording and playing via tape, etc. Really it's not worth the risk.


----------



## JLindborg

I found several posts out here from Seattle folks who could no longer get high def feeds from ABC (KOMODT) or PBS (KCTSDT5) via QAM on Comcast. I was in the same boat - I use the HDHR unit to capture QAM feeds on my SageTV server via Comcast basic cable option - missing out on HD Frontline/Nova/Lost episodes was really tweaking my nose, so I got serious about figuring it out last week - thought I'd share what I found in case other folks run into the same thing.


Short version is it's a signal strength/quality issue. Channel 82 contains the HD feeds for both KCTS and KOMO and both are considerably weaker than my NBC/CBS/FOX feeds. I drug my laptop, extension cord and HDHR unit outside and plugged the cable coming into my house in directly and took measurements of the signals - all above 90% strength. Good. I then moved to the end of the line in my wiring closet and measured again, still 90%. Good. Then I tried every bloomin' splitter and cable combination I could lay hands on to see which is the best.


I have a cable modem as well and capture analog shows via Hauppauge 150s in my SageTV server so I needed to split my inbound cable feed into at least 5 slots - I could live with 4 but 5 is ideal. I tried various passive splitters, even the Monster Cable TGHZ-2RF Two Gigahertz Low-Loss which is supposedly the best of the bunch dropped the signal quality by a good 4 or 5 on my feeds and dropped ABC and PBS right off - no programs were found on channel 82 at all. Not good. So I tried a couple different amplified splitters that support cable modems (active return path support).


The RCA one from Best Buy just sucked - don't bother. But the Electroline EDA FT08100 8-port rocked. Yes - it's pricey (north of $150 probably still), but it gives me 8 solid feeds and my cable modem numbers were good according to the Motorola testing numbers, the QAM numbers were good (KOMO hovered around low 90s, high 80s, everything else was solid in the 90s). Life was good.


Then a couple months ago something changed and the signals once again dropped for KOMO and PBS. LAME! I figured it was Comcast jacking everyone around until last week when I got fet up and did some more testing on my end before bothering to whine to Comcast about it (they'll take one look at my wiring closet and run for the hills). I ended up improving everything quite a bit by just replacing all my cables - I had been using what I thought were high quality 3 and 6 foot coax cables - I even had a couple from those marketing wizards at Monster. I ended up getting plain-jane 6 foot Terk RG6 outdoor cables - it's listed as their high performance 2.25 GHz digital- HDTV certified. It runs about $7 for a 6 food section (as opposed to $20+ for the same length of Monster). The Terk blew all the other cables out of the water for signal strength. I couldn't believe it All my QAM signals are rock solid in the mid 90s again and I'm back in business.


When in doubt, check the basics


Time to go see if Bedard can have a decent outing tonight and turn these M's around - c'mon, you guys are making me sad. I'm having memories of early 80's games in the King Dome


----------



## pastiche

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DanKurts* 
I can see where it misses some of the channels. I was able to get a bunch of the FM radio channels that they hadn't listed. Curious, are you still getting the music channels, 900 through 940 something I believe......? I had them for a while, then noticed on some customers sets they were gone, others had them.
Dan,


I finally had a little while to sit down and pour through some of the zipcodes on silicondust and try to identify things. What I found:


* Except for QAM 117-X, things seemed to be the same throughout the entire west of the state, and seemed to jive with the list that I normally keep updated.


* On the captures of QAM 117-X, I found about 100 PEG channels (no more than 10 to 12 per headend) along with some other interesting channels. I've tried to identify the PEGs as Pub/Edu/Gov, and the others with some other useful identifier. I know there are quite a few missing that I couldn't identify for lack of a screen-bug. Some may also be incorrectly marked where programming is shared (i.e. the PSETV school "affiliates".) See attachment.


As for music... on both of my receivers, I lost the DMX and MC channels a long time ago, but I get the FMs with no problem, still. (Some of them sound a bit staticy, as if they're picked up off-air, though.)

 

ch117.txt 1.892578125k . file


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLindborg* /forum/post/13890975
> 
> 
> I found several posts out here from Seattle folks who could no longer get high def feeds from ABC (KOMODT) or PBS (KCTSDT5) via QAM on Comcast. I was in the same boat - I use the HDHR unit to capture QAM feeds on my SageTV server via Comcast basic cable option - missing out on HD Frontline/Nova/Lost episodes was really tweaking my nose, so I got serious about figuring it out last week - thought I'd share what I found in case other folks run into the same thing...



Lower signal level KOMO/KCTS could be why I get audio & video dropouts regularly on only those two channels. I have no splitters, though. The cable feed goes directly into my Comcast DRV.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLindborg* /forum/post/13890975
> 
> 
> I found several posts out here from Seattle folks who could no longer get high def feeds from ABC (KOMODT) or PBS (KCTSDT5) via QAM on Comcast. I was in the same boat - I use the HDHR unit to capture QAM feeds on my SageTV server via Comcast basic cable option - missing out on HD Frontline/Nova/Lost episodes was really tweaking my nose, so I got serious about figuring it out last week - thought I'd share what I found in case other folks run into the same thing.
> 
> 
> Short version is it's a signal strength/quality issue. Channel 82 contains the HD feeds for both KCTS and KOMO and both are considerably weaker than my NBC/CBS/FOX feeds. I drug my laptop, extension cord and HDHR unit outside and plugged the cable coming into my house in directly and took measurements of the signals - all above 90% strength. Good. I then moved to the end of the line in my wiring closet and measured again, still 90%. Good. Then I tried every bloomin' splitter and cable combination I could lay hands on to see which is the best.
> 
> 
> I have a cable modem as well and capture analog shows via Hauppauge 150s in my SageTV server so I needed to split my inbound cable feed into at least 5 slots - I could live with 4 but 5 is ideal. I tried various passive splitters, even the Monster Cable TGHZ-2RF Two Gigahertz Low-Loss which is supposedly the best of the bunch dropped the signal quality by a good 4 or 5 on my feeds and dropped ABC and PBS right off - no programs were found on channel 82 at all. Not good. So I tried a couple different amplified splitters that support cable modems (active return path support).
> 
> 
> The RCA one from Best Buy just sucked - don't bother. But the Electroline EDA FT08100 8-port rocked. Yes - it's pricey (north of $150 probably still), but it gives me 8 solid feeds and my cable modem numbers were good according to the Motorola testing numbers, the QAM numbers were good (KOMO hovered around low 90s, high 80s, everything else was solid in the 90s). Life was good.
> 
> 
> Then a couple months ago something changed and the signals once again dropped for KOMO and PBS. LAME! I figured it was Comcast jacking everyone around until last week when I got fet up and did some more testing on my end before bothering to whine to Comcast about it (they'll take one look at my wiring closet and run for the hills). I ended up improving everything quite a bit by just replacing all my cables - I had been using what I thought were high quality 3 and 6 foot coax cables - I even had a couple from those marketing wizards at Monster. I ended up getting plain-jane 6 foot Terk RG6 outdoor cables - it's listed as their high performance 2.25 GHz digital- HDTV certified. It runs about $7 for a 6 food section (as opposed to $20+ for the same length of Monster). The Terk blew all the other cables out of the water for signal strength. I couldn't believe it All my QAM signals are rock solid in the mid 90s again and I'm back in business.
> 
> 
> When in doubt, check the basics
> 
> 
> Time to go see if Bedard can have a decent outing tonight and turn these M's around - c'mon, you guys are making me sad. I'm having memories of early 80's games in the King Dome



Checking the basics first is always a great idea to be sure!


One other thing that many people miss when using amplified or non-amplified splitters is the importance of terminating unused spigots with 75 ohm terminating resistors. Leaving unterminated ports can cause impedance unbalances resulting poor equalization, and extra loss, both upstream and downstream of the split.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13792280
> 
> 
> Is TLCHD (669) working for anyone? I don't remember the last time I tried it (it's probably been over a week), but this morning I can't receive it.



So, I apparently have discovered the cause of this problem, but I don't fully understand it. I have some new pieces of coax behind the TV. I had forgotten that I'd replaced those pieces (it had been a few weeks), so it took me a while to remember to try swapping them out. I found that if the cables are screwed all the way in (tight), the signal quality (as shown in the TiVo's diagnostics) drops noticeably. That's apparently enough to make TLCHD stop working for me. If I back the connectors off half a turn or so, things work great, including TLCHD.


Does this make any sense? I guess it could be that the signal is too strong, and unscrewing the connectors effectively attenuates it a bit, but I'd be surprised if that worked as consistently as I'm seeing. To attenuate the signal, the connection would have to be less than perfect, and in my experience, imperfect electrical connections tend to fluctuate in their performance. But I'm seeing a very steady signal with these connections. Also, last time the cable company tech was here and measuring things, the signal was adequate, but at the lower end of the acceptable range. I don't think the new cables would bring a big enough improvement to send a mediocre signal beyond the limit (the old cables were decent, and not much longer than the new ones)...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/13895389
> 
> 
> So, I apparently have discovered the cause of this problem, but I don't fully understand it. I have some new pieces of coax behind the TV. I had forgotten that I'd replaced those pieces (it had been a few weeks), so it took me a while to remember to try swapping them out. I found that if the cables are screwed all the way in (tight), the signal quality (as shown in the TiVo's diagnostics) drops noticeably. That's apparently enough to make TLCHD stop working for me. If I back the connectors off half a turn or so, things work great, including TLCHD.
> 
> 
> Does this make any sense? I guess it could be that the signal is too strong, and unscrewing the connectors effectively attenuates it a bit, but I'd be surprised if that worked as consistently as I'm seeing. To attenuate the signal, the connection would have to be less than perfect, and in my experience, imperfect electrical connections tend to fluctuate in their performance. But I'm seeing a very steady signal with these connections. Also, last time the cable company tech was here and measuring things, the signal was adequate, but at the lower end of the acceptable range. I don't think the new cables would bring a big enough improvement to send a mediocre signal beyond the limit (the old cables were decent, and not much longer than the new ones)...



Easiest explanation is that the shield around the cable is shorting (or coming to close) to the core solid copper when tightened. Easing it off a bit would explain that. Howver, if true, I would suspect the connectors and redo them. If the connectors are installed properly, this should not be happening. This would be on the male end of the connectors on the coax, not in the STB or splitter.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/13895450
> 
> 
> Easiest explanation is that the shield around the cable is shorting (or coming to close) to the core solid copper when tightened. Easing it off a bit would explain that. Howver, if true, I would suspect the connectors and redo them. If the connectors are installed properly, this should not be happening. This would be on the male end of the connectors on the coax, not in the STB or splitter.



Yeah, that could be it. The cables came pre-terminated and were purchased from a well-respected cable vendor (not Monster), so I'd be surprised if that were the problem, but anything is possible...


----------



## mrvegas

For the last couple days ABC 104 has had major Pixilation and audio drop-offs. Is this a problem for others in Seattle Area?


----------



## jhachey

For those of you wishing Comcast would make FSN-NW a full-time channel, FSN may finally give Comcast a reason to do so: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1030944


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13902346
> 
> 
> For those of you wishing Comcast would make FSN-NW a full-time channel, FSN may finally give Comcast a reason to do so: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1030944



Good to know - but since most of those games will not involve local teams I don't know if it will be enough to nudge Comcast on a local basis. Perhaps a precedent would be set by Comcast on a national basis which would pressure local providers to follow.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/13903258
> 
> 
> Good to know - but since most of those games will not involve local teams I don't know if it will be enough to nudge Comcast on a local basis. Perhaps a precedent would be set by Comcast on a national basis which would pressure local providers to follow.



I'm still curious to see what FSN-NW will do if the Sonics relocate to Oklahoma City. I've got to believe that FSN will either drop the Sonics or ask for a BIG rebate on whatever they paid to get the rights to the Sonics. I can't imagine that the Sonics will draw much of a Seattle TV audience if they leave.


If FSN-NW does drop the Sonics, what will FSN have available to broadcast from October to March?


----------



## jeff28

Several shows posted to SMITHSONIAN HD under the News & World Section of HD On Demand. I watched one last night and it was pretty well produced. Looks like a nice addition. (PS seems to obviously be HD Lite - although I don't really know what that means, I think I know it when I see it?!)


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/13902346
> 
> 
> For those of you wishing Comcast would make FSN-NW a full-time channel, FSN may finally give Comcast a reason to do so: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1030944



Of course, this only applies to FSN owned regional networks, while FSN-NW was acquired by and is owned by Liberty Media, along with Rocky Mountain and Pittsburgh, as part of the Direct TV purchase.


In the HOTP thread, fredfa says he would not expect this announcement to cover FSN-NW.


----------



## salbah3ng_bata

Hey guys me and my dad just purchased two tv's yesterday. They are the same model and they both have a QAM tuner and ATSC built in also. I had the tv's do a channel search and I only get local channels in HD. I was under the impression that as long as you have a QAM tuner you could just plug in the normal cable. I guess not, i wish to get espn 1 and 2, discovery, and tnt hd. I called up comcast they said I had to purchase a stb, is this true? I thought the QAM would descramble the hd channels? But yeah if anyone has any input especailly before I order a STB.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *salbah3ng_bata* /forum/post/13956848
> 
> 
> ...I thought the QAM would descramble the hd channels?
> 
> ...



You need cablecard(s) or an HD STB to receive any of the encrypted channels. Here is a posting of the unencrypted channels you can pick up with QAM:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post13296715


----------



## mike_somd

I just noticed advertisement on the bottom of the guide, approximately 2 channels worth of space being used for this new service. If you can call it that.


----------



## mwnorman

UG!


Comcast is back at it. The onscreen program guide has advertising again! Though it is only at the bottom of the screen versus all over the place as before, it is still VERY annoying. Neither of the satellite competitors (Directv or Dish) do this - WHY MUST THEY?!


Oh yea, so they have a reason to charge extra for the TIVO system when finally released.


----------



## Junior34

It is very annoying!


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/13966183
> 
> 
> UG!
> 
> 
> Comcast is back at it. The onscreen program guide has advertising again! Though it is only at the bottom of the screen versus all over the place as before, it is still VERY annoying. Neither of the satellite competitors (Directv or Dish) do this - WHY MUST THEY?!
> 
> 
> Oh yea, so they have a reason to charge extra for the TIVO system when finally released.



Tivo already has ads on its main menu screen.


----------



## emoney$

Anyone else notice a lot of pixilation/macroblocking during the recent Mariners/Boston games on 664? Seems like when the camera panned the signal was breaking up. Pretty annoying.


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrvegas* /forum/post/13898775
> 
> 
> For the last couple days ABC 104 has had major Pixilation and audio drop-offs. Is this a problem for others in Seattle Area?



Yeap..Same in Renton area.


----------



## jjielectronics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *salbah3ng_bata* /forum/post/13956848
> 
> 
> Hey guys me and my dad just purchased two tv's yesterday. They are the same model and they both have a QAM tuner and ATSC built in also. I had the tv's do a channel search and I only get local channels in HD. I was under the impression that as long as you have a QAM tuner you could just plug in the normal cable. I guess not, i wish to get espn 1 and 2, discovery, and tnt hd. I called up comcast they said I had to purchase a stb, is this true? I thought the QAM would descramble the hd channels? But yeah if anyone has any input especailly before I order a STB.



you gotta get a box from Comcast if you want all there "selection" of HD channels.


----------



## guapote

Anybody heard when we might be getting ESPN News in HD in the Seattle area?


----------



## PSD00

Why aren't their any new posts in this thread since June 1?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PSD00* /forum/post/14046237
> 
> 
> Why aren't their any new posts in this thread since June 1?



Everyone in Seattle is satisfied?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14047252
> 
> 
> Everyone in Seattle is satisfied?










I still get limited cable service but I've moved over to direcTV. I miss a couple channels but all of the HD is great. My wife was watching a non-HD channel the other day of a movie from 2007 and she says "That looks like a 1980s movie." I told her she has just gotten too used to watching things in HD







(true story).


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14047252
> 
> 
> Everyone in Seattle is satisfied?



Not exactly. The main reasons I keep Comcast Limited Cable Service are three:

1) The multi-product discount with Comcast High Speed Internet, which remains a pretty good service;

2) In my suburban condo location, I can't yet get 100% reliable reception from a Zenith DTT900 CECB. PQ from the Zenith on local channels is significantly better than the Comcast feed;

3) I enjoy occasionally viewing the government-access and educational channels, and definitely like watching CBC affiliate CBUT.


When better "Smart Antenna" aerials come onto the market later this year, people like me who primarily watch local OTA channels could well be in a position to say "bon voyage" to the so-so picture quality of Comcast. However, it could turn out that "Smart Antenna" technology is just another example of "over-promise, under deliver" consumer product technology. Stay tuned!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PSD00* /forum/post/14046237
> 
> 
> Why aren't their any new posts in this thread since June 1?



People got fed up and went over to DirectTV???


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I'm wondering if we're ever going to get the guide update that fixes the guide hanging during remote inputs (I seem to remember they said it was because of a problem with the menu bar), and the firmware upgrades that fixes the recording light they broke previously. Supposedly these fixes are out in some parts of the country.


----------



## User7007

Not quite sure where to ask this question, so but I am hoping to find a Seattle Area subscriber who may know the answer...Question is regarding running a modulated signal within the home for example an outdoor Security cam, centralized TIVO, and or Replay TV unit within the home....On an Unused Analog Channel...I have the Comcast Triple Play package (Internet, TV, Phone) and used to run a modulated signal on channel 88 within this house...but ever since I got the phone pacakge, I believe this area/frequency is now occupied....Can a Seattle area Comcast subscriber who also runs a similiar setup within the home comment on this? I would love to know what areas of the frequency spectrum are free when one has the Triple Play setup....etc....THANKS!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/14063468
> 
> 
> Not quite sure where to ask this question, so but I am hoping to find a Seattle Area subscriber who may know the answer...Question is regarding running a modulated signal within the home for example an outdoor Security cam, centralized TIVO, and or Replay TV unit within the home....On an Unused Analog Channel...I have the Comcast Triple Play package (Internet, TV, Phone) and used to run a modulated signal on channel 88 within this house...but ever since I got the phone pacakge, I believe this area/frequency is now occupied....Can a Seattle area Comcast subscriber who also runs a similiar setup within the home comment on this? I would love to know what areas of the frequency spectrum are free when one has the Triple Play setup....etc....THANKS!



As someone who's tried this with 4 security cameras - just get used to the idea that there are NO un-used channels anymore. Pretty sure Ch 88 range is used by digital cable - maybe a fixed channel, maybe in the OnDemand pool (which may or may not be in-use on any given day in your neighborhood) -- not sure which.


I gave up on this, but fortunately I had run two coax runs to every room when we built our house. Originally one run was for DirecTV, but we no longer use that. So my 2 coax runs now consist of:


1) full-spectrum digital cable

2) analog cable /w modulated security cameras (ch > 125 filtered out).


ps - I don't have triple-play: just TV and internet (no phone)


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nicholson* /forum/post/14056718
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if we're ever going to get the guide update that fixes the guide hanging during remote inputs (I seem to remember they said it was because of a problem with the menu bar), and the firmware upgrades that fixes the recording light they broke previously. Supposedly these fixes are out in some parts of the country.



If they had fixed the delay I probably wouldn't have bought a Tivo last month. They need to speed up the guide and allow external hard drives, even if it's just one overpriced model like Tivo uses. Apparently Scientific Atlanta boxes can use eSATA drives.


I can live without Tivo's pretty menus and search features, but the speed is frustration free and adding a 500 GB drive finally gives me breathing room so I don't have to delete shows that I haven't gotten around to watching just to make room.


----------



## tako8

I just picked up a comcast box for my HDTV and all the HD channels appear to be in letterbox. I have a 16:9 tv so shouldn't the letterbox go away? Sorry I'm a newb at this thing, so if somebody could advise me on how I can get rid of the black areas that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tako8* /forum/post/14075287
> 
> 
> I just picked up a comcast box for my HDTV and all the HD channels appear to be in letterbox. I have a 16:9 tv so shouldn't the letterbox go away? Sorry I'm a newb at this thing, so if somebody could advise me on how I can get rid of the black areas that would be greatly appreciated.



The box has no way of knowing what your TV's aspect ratio is. You need to go into the hidden User Settings menu, and set the box for 16:9. See this guide for details:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rola_DVR/Setup


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/14075670
> 
> 
> The box has no way of knowing what your TV's aspect ratio is. You need to go into the hidden User Settings menu, and set the box for 16:9. See this guide for details:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rola_DVR/Setup




Be sure to set the output to 1080i or 720p and use HDMI/DVI or component connectors, too.


----------



## izub

I am still getting bad dropoffs in sound on PBS HD both 108 and 109...Lately some audio/video on 104 ABC-HD anyone else? what the heck can de done about this????


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/14063468
> 
> 
> Not quite sure where to ask this question, so but I am hoping to find a Seattle Area subscriber who may know the answer...Question is regarding running a modulated signal within the home for example an outdoor Security cam, centralized TIVO, and or Replay TV unit within the home....On an Unused Analog Channel...I have the Comcast Triple Play package (Internet, TV, Phone) and used to run a modulated signal on channel 88 within this house...but ever since I got the phone pacakge, I believe this area/frequency is now occupied....Can a Seattle area Comcast subscriber who also runs a similiar setup within the home comment on this? I would love to know what areas of the frequency spectrum are free when one has the Triple Play setup....etc....THANKS!



I'm not sure if I can help. We got Triple Play a few years ago and I was running two ReplayTV sources through a Channel Plus 3025 until 16 months ago. I believe the last channels I was able to use were 123 and 125, but of course that was only going out on analog and one of the TVs in the house couldn't even tune that high.


Ultimately, when everything in the house went digital, I just bought a Channel Vision CV3102-78 low pass filter (about $25 at Worthington Distribution) and that cleared everything up on the new analog line.


----------



## mrvegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14092198
> 
> 
> I am still getting bad dropoffs in sound on PBS HD both 108 and 109...Lately some audio/video on 104 ABC-HD anyone else? what the heck can de done about this????



I sometimes have a problem with 104,108,109. Choppy Picture no sound. Then it mysteriously works. Comcast came by to check it out and of course found no problems. Signal strength was great.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14092198
> 
> 
> I am still getting bad dropoffs in sound on PBS HD both 108 and 109...Lately some audio/video on 104 ABC-HD anyone else? what the heck can de done about this????



Both have been discussed here many times in the past. Not much we (or Comcast, apparently) can do about them. The PBS audio dropouts are happening at a number of PBS affiliates nationwide, and is specifically some kind of incompatibility between the Motorola set-top boxes and PBS' new higher-bitrate audio encoding. See this post for details . It still happens to me on quite a few PBS shows.


And it seems like occasional bad picture/sound on KOMO/104 has been an ongoing problem as long as this thread has been active...


----------



## tschall

High bit rate encoding has nothing to do with it. Here at KCTS we decode completly to baseband audio and video. This means we take it clear down to digital video and audio. After we're done doing what we do with it we re-encode the audio to AC3 using a Dolby Labs DP569 encoder operating at 384kbps.


I have clearly demonstrated on more than one occasion that the problem is with the software in the Motorla STB's. An important thing to note is that I say software and not hardware. The same boxes did not have an issue when they were running the old Microsoft branded software.


KCTS did have a problem relating to PCR timing in our HD audio that was cleared up months ago but the problem with the Motorla boxes continues.


So what's the viewer to do? Send an email to me ([email protected]) and let me know if it's happening to you. As many particulars regarding both your setup and the show you were watching as possible will be helpful. I would also appreciate knowing if you've not seen the problem. Depending on the number I may not reply to each and everyone but they will be read.


I'll keep a tally and consult with other engineers in the PBS chain to see if they saw similar issues with the same show in other markets.


A couple of notes: The problem does not seem to occur with HD-Tivo's on the Comcast system. The problem does not occur with my OTA system at home.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/14110462
> 
> 
> High bit rate encoding has nothing to do with it. ...



Sorry, the "high bitrate" comment was my attempt to interpret & reconcile previous KCTS explanations:


1) your previous post here about your encoder technology, saying that _*"We push the technology harder than pretty much anyone else ..."*_ and


2) an email I got from KCTS about this issue during "The War", stating _*"We have been told by PBS that there was more digital information to process than their equipment was initially able to handle...*_


I appreciate your continued work on this problem. It was first really noticable during Ken Burns' "The War", making that series almost un-watchable. It still happens sporadically, most recently I recall during an episode of American Experience "The Presidents", the one about George Bush Sr., I think.


The symptom seems to always be the same: periodic drop-out of audio for 1-3 seconds. The problem repeats at a regular interval, every couple minutes. This is on a Comcast/Moto 6412 DVR box. The symptoms are the same, whether watching live or watching a recorded program. I'll send you an email next time it happens, thanks.


----------



## summersr

I have been getting those damn 1-877-824-2288 Comcast calls two times a day for the last two weeks. When I see it on my caller Id I just have been ignoring it.


Today I answered the call and told the person calling that I considered this call harassment and want these calls stopped.


To my surprise I was asked if I would like to be put on the Comcast do not call list for promotions to which I said YES!!!


Sooo..it looks like you can opt out of this Comcast phone spam if you have a land line.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/14111899
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Sooo..it looks like you can opt out of this Comcast phone spam if you have a land line.



I ignore all incoming calls from toll-free numbers. They never seem to be made for my benefit.


----------



## Slev

Has anyone else noticed a free comcast preview going on? I've got limited basic cable and accidentally entered in the wrong channel and found that I seemed to have some premium channels (comedy central, mtv, etc). I'd be happy if it wasn't a preview and comcast is screwing up and giving me all those channels for the limited basic price


----------



## foote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slev* /forum/post/14114164
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a free comcast preview going on? I've got limited basic cable and accidentally entered in the wrong channel and found that I seemed to have some premium channels (comedy central, mtv, etc). I'd be happy if it wasn't a preview and comcast is screwing up and giving me all those channels for the limited basic price



Sounds like the tech just didn't put on the limited filter. So just keep hush hush about it and hope they don't notice that if you have service tech out.


----------



## keebler87

Is anybody else experiencing audio hiccups accompanied with pixelation on ESPN? Its been happening to me for almost a month, but its sporadic...


----------



## benlurkin

ESPN has been really bad all afternoon for me too.

(Redmond)


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I haven't, no. I'm in Anacortes.


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13956987
> 
> 
> You need cablecard(s) or an HD STB to receive any of the encrypted channels. Here is a posting of the unencrypted channels you can pick up with QAM:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post13296715



I just had a Tivo HD delivered, and I called Comcast about getting a CableCard for it. The person I talked to said that the CableCard wouldn't get any HD channels beyond the local ones, and that I would need a set-top box for a channel like TNT HD.


Can anyone refute this? Are you able to record, say, TNT in HD on your Tivo HD using only a CableCard?


----------



## mtomd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14137675
> 
> 
> I just had a Tivo HD delivered, and I called Comcast about getting a CableCard for it. The person I talked to said that the CableCard wouldn't get any HD channels beyond the local ones, and that I would need a set-top box for a channel like TNT HD.
> 
> 
> Can anyone refute this? Are you able to record, say, TNT in HD on your Tivo HD using only a CableCard?



I'm in Redmond for the summer. I picked up a cablecard for my TiVo HD at the Comcast offices last week. I get all of the HD channels, and am able to record everything without any problems. The person you talked to is incorrect.


----------



## TedSeattle

Thanks for the reality check, mtomd. I thought the Comcast person was wrong, but I'm glad to have the confirmation.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14138355
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reality check, mtomd. I thought the Comcast person was wrong, but I'm glad to have the confirmation.



If you give it a bit of thought, what would be the point in cablecards if they could only pick up channels you could tune without them?


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14138523
> 
> 
> If you give it a bit of thought, what would be the point in cablecards if they could only pick up channels you could tune without them?



Well, not all HDTVs have QAM tuners, and the Tivo HD doesn't either. I admit my fear was somewhat irrational; it's much more likely that Comcast will try to screw me over in some way that doesn't violate FCC requirements.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14137675
> 
> 
> Can anyone refute this? Are you able to record, say, TNT in HD on your Tivo HD using only a CableCard?



I am watching my recording of the Sonoma NASCAR race telecast on TNT-HD on ny TivoHD right now.


----------



## mwnorman

Has anyone noticed that the quality of USA HD is often subpar? When I compare to other channels it just doesn't match up. Am I the only one noticing? I get a lot of weird blocks when there is even the slightest motion.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14138556
> 
> 
> Well, not all HDTVs have QAM tuners, and the Tivo HD doesn't either. ...



The TiVo HD does have a QAM tuner, which is used to receive digital cable channels, with or without the cable card.


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/14139519
> 
> 
> The TiVo HD does have a QAM tuner, which is used to receive digital cable channels, with or without the cable card.



My mistake. What I was thinking of was the fact that the Tivo HD can't associate channel guide data with those channels, so any recording has to be done manually, meaning the QAM tuner is of limited use. (I'm basing this on the thread on tivocommunity.com about this problem. I haven't actually hooked up my Tivo HD yet.)


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14139867
> 
> 
> My mistake. What I was thinking of was the fact that the Tivo HD can't associate channel guide data with those channels, so any recording has to be done manually, meaning the QAM tuner is of limited use. (I'm basing this on the thread on tivocommunity.com about this problem. I haven't actually hooked up my Tivo HD yet.)



Another common misperception is that people think you cannot get Pay Per View through a TiVo. This is incorrect. You cannot currently get On Demand, which may change with a USB dongle. You just have to order PPV by phone to get it, but it is available for TiVo owners with cablecards.


----------



## Reference

For the past day or so, Food Network, both HD and SD channels, have disappeared. Anyone else experiencing this?


I'm in the Wallingford area.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reference* /forum/post/14145990
> 
> 
> For the past day or so, Food Network, both HD and SD channels, have disappeared. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> 
> I'm in the Wallingford area.



I am in Redmond.

Food Network HD and SD have been fine.


----------



## r-gordon-7

My "old" Comcast HD cable box (Motorola DT6200/2005) has finally "bit the dust" - essentially inoperable - and the phone representative told me I should go to the Cable Store and have it replaced . So, today I'll be visiting the Cable Store in North Seattle to swap it out for a new box. Is my "old" box still the box currently in use? As I've long ago lost track of these things, what box/model number should I get? (Is there even a choice and what difference would any choices make?) I seem to recall from several years ago that back then there were several boxes available/in use and unless you knew what to ask for you might be handed an old one that was not the most current release. Is this still the case and if so, which one should I inisit on/hold out for? (Or is this no longer the case...)


Any pertinent advise is greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## drew00001

When will we be getting FXHD and other new HD channels?


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well to begin to answer my own question (because I had to go to the Cable Store today during the noon hour and couldn't wait any longer for a response here), the person behind the counter started to give me a newer style box - I didn't catch the make or model number, though I did notice it seemed to have a silver and black smoked glass front panel that was more "rectangular looking" than the somewhat "curvy looking" gray front panel on the Motorola DT 6200/2005. However, just as they were briniging this new box out to me, they asked if I needed an HDMI output - which I do need for connecting to my TV - a 2003 model Sony 42" Plasma... Anyhow, when I said yes to the need for HDMI, they took back the box they had been bringing to me and said I needed a replacement of the same model I had brought in, as the model with the more rectangular faceplate didn't have HDMI. So, they went back and got another Motorola DT6200/2005 to give me.


When I asked if there was any difference (image quality, features or anything else) between the Morotola DT6200/2005 and the box they almost gave me, they told me there was no difference between the two other than that the first box was a newer model and had different connection options, but did not have HDMI as the DT6200/2005 did...


Anyone know if all this is correct?


Thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## artseattle

r-Gordon-7


Are you talking about an HD-DVR, or just a HD box without a hard drive?


That doesn't sound right to me. I have the DCH-3416, which is the newest DVR from Comcast with a 160 GB drive. I picked it up at the Redmond store and it definitely has an HDMI output. I wonder if they thought you needed a DVI output. In that case, you would need an older model. I think the DCH series is all digital. It is the newest model with the rectangular smoked glass front


----------



## r-gordon-7

I'm just talking about a Hi Def digital box w/out a hard drive or any recording function...


r-gordon-7


----------



## boykster

I need to go swap my HD DVR with a new one...I'm plagued with the menu slowdown/freezes and it's driving me nuts. I'm just too lazy to do anything about it. Summer's here and my DVR is nearly empty, so time's right I think.


Was the line/wait at the N.Seattle store short like it usually is? I don't think I've ever waited more than 2 minutes there to get help.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I was there at noon today. Three windows were open and there were just two customers - myself included. So, I was able to walk right in and out - less than 4 minutes total...


r-gordon


----------



## Cbass98

Looks like I haven't been able to get FOX HD for a couple of days now. I live in Sammamish. Anyone else picking up FOX over QAM on channel 111.1 these days? Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cbass98* /forum/post/14153961
> 
> 
> ...Anyone else picking up FOX over QAM on channel 111.1 these days?...



That's where it is here in Bellevue.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cbass98* /forum/post/14153961
> 
> 
> Looks like I haven't been able to get FOX HD for a couple of days now. I live in Sammamish. Anyone else picking up FOX over QAM on channel 111.1 these days? Thanks.



Been missing here in North Kitsap for a couple days... I'll do a rescan and see if it has moved, but often I've found stuff just "dissappears" for a day or more then suddenly starts working again. Frankly this seems to happen often enough that I've come to chalk it up to Comcast's standard "screw-you" attitude. Doing a rescan with my TV and then having to re-delete the 50 or so useless and duplicate analog channels is a PITA.


Edit: Rescan found 13.1 again. It must have been moved, but I have no way of seeing what the physical channel number is.

Maybe comcast is getting ready to give us another HD channel in brilliantly over-compressed pixelvision


----------



## Michael Warner

I noticed that their craptacular ad bar has made its appearance on the guide screen. This "update" seems to have also blitzed a fair number of my HD channels as well (NatGeo, Food, UHD). Real nice.


----------



## DarthGak

WTF!!! ADS in the guide!! Argh!!! Isn't my huge cable bill enough for you Crapcast? No, now I have to deal with these annoying banners! It takes up space and messes up guide navigation. Way to go Comcast! DirecTV here I come.


----------



## Cbass98

Looks like I got FOX back on Tuesday night, but it went away again on Wednesday night. Man, I truly wish I could get OTA instead of stupid Comcast.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthGak* /forum/post/14162626
> 
> WTF!!! ADS in the guide!! Argh!!! Isn't my huge cable bill enough for you Crapcast? No, now I have to deal with these annoying banners! It takes up space and messes up guide navigation. Way to go Comcast! DirecTV here I come.



I noticed the ads too tonight, and it's very annoying that scrolling thru with the arrows can actually select the ad, which forces me to only use page up and down buttons to avoid this but still somehow I manage to select the damn ads sometimes. Also it takes up the space that used to display one more channel's info. Banners and pop ups are annoying enough on the internet, now I gotta deal with it watching TV? I'm holding out for Fios-TV to check that out, supposedly we get it here this fall. Hopefully they provide a better guide.


Funny how we weren't notified in the messages about this great new update/feature to our guide.


----------



## izub

Maybe the wrong place to ask , but they're laying FIOS on my block...Really tempted to switch... Opinions?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14162851
> 
> 
> I noticed the ads too tonight, and it's very annoying that scrolling thru with the arrows can actually select the ad, which forces me to only use page up and down buttons to avoid this but still somehow I manage to select the damn ads sometimes. Also it takes up the space that used to display one more channel's info. Banners and pop ups are annoying enough on the internet, now I gotta deal with it watching TV? I'm holding out for Fios-TV to check that out, supposedly we get it here this fall. Hopefully they provide a better guide.
> 
> 
> Funny how we weren't notified in the messages about this great new update/feature to our guide.



Welcome to TiVo...


----------



## TedPeters

Is there anywhere useful we can express our opinions on paying $100 per month and having the usability of the guide hurt by ads?


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtomd* /forum/post/14137723
> 
> 
> I'm in Redmond for the summer. I picked up a cablecard for my TiVo HD at the Comcast offices last week. I get all of the HD channels, and am able to record everything without any problems. The person you talked to is incorrect.



Okay, I've activated my TivoHD and called Comcast to pair my multistream CableCard. The Tivo can receive broadcast channels like PBS in HD on channel 108 and Fox in HD on 113.


However, I don't see TNT in HD anywhere; I get TNT in SD on channel 54. Do I need a different channel package to get, say, TNT in HD?


----------



## wareagle

TNT-HD should be on 662.


----------



## TedSeattle

Okay, thanks.


I probably should have gone into more detail in that last post, but I was feeling a bit frustrated. What had happened was, I called Comcast and had them pair the Cablecard; my Tivo froze, and I had to reboot. Once it was back up, I looked to see what channels I could receive. When I went to channel 54, the program description said "Law & Order, 720p" but the screen was blank (although I could get PBS in HD on 108). I called Comcast again, and the service rep tried pairing the card again, causing me to lose ALL channels. The Comcast rep then suggested a service call, which I declined. I rebooted the Tivo again and then was able to tune in to channel 54, but in SD only.


At the moment, I do get TNT-HD on 662. From what I've been reading, rebooting the Tivo seems like a fairly common activity when you're dealing with HD; we'll see if the channel lineup persists through subsequent reboots.


----------



## mwnorman

Test...Am I posting???


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/14170325
> 
> 
> Test...Am I posting???



Not so much.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14170064
> 
> 
> At the moment, I do get TNT-HD on 662. From what I've been reading, rebooting the Tivo seems like a fairly common activity when you're dealing with HD; we'll see if the channel lineup persists through subsequent reboots.



I can't remember the last time my Tivo rebooted . . . maybe during an update. I have had my Tivo S3, since its release 1.5 yrs ago. Per Tivocommunity.com, many people experience "channels of death," which cause your Tivo to reboot. I don't know the technical explanation, but the "channels of death" go away when you delete them from your lineup.


As for dealing with Comcast, call them back and tell them you have "paired" your cablecards but were researching your problems and found that such can be solved if Comcast "validates" your cablecards. You can research this more on tivocommunity.com. Doing such helped me get HD channels that Comcast added that were not available to me originally.


----------



## smfrazz

They didn't disappear, but when I went to FoodNetwork yesterday...got nothing but a black screen.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/14162558
> 
> 
> I noticed that their craptacular ad bar has made its appearance on the guide screen. This "update" seems to have also blitzed a fair number of my HD channels as well (NatGeo, Food, UHD). Real nice.



I was having problems with NatGeo and UHD last night in Sammamish. Called up Comcast and set up an appointment for a tech to come out this afternoon. My wife tells me that everything is working fine this afternoon and that she canceled the visit from the Comcast tech. Hopefully this means that Comcast has fixed whatever glitch may have been introduced when they pushed the update. I have not previously had signal strength problems at our house.


----------



## ABHD

UHD was out for a while for me too last night, but was working later on in the evening when I checked it. That was the only channel I had any issues with.


----------



## tluxon

Drat! I was hanging on to our DVRs despite having TiVo HDs because of the greater usability of the guide (the TiVo guide doesn't reflect what's really on channel 664 and it's much more difficult to use). Now with the ads in there it's just not worth it anymore. At least one of these Comcast DVRs are going back now.


----------



## mtomd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/14175935
> 
> 
> Drat! I was hanging on to our DVRs despite having TiVo HDs because of the greater usability of the guide (the TiVo guide doesn't reflect what's really on channel 664 and it's much more difficult to use). Now with the ads in there it's just not worth it anymore. At least one of these Comcast DVRs are going back now.



If you like the grid guide better, when in the TiVo Guide press the 'Enter' button. You can then change it from the List guide to the Grid Guide in the 'Style' section. Also, by the 664 comment, do you mean if MOJO is interrupted by a sports event? I guess there is nothing you can do there.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtomd* /forum/post/14176492
> 
> 
> If you like the grid guide better, when in the TiVo Guide press the 'Enter' button. You can then change it from the List guide to the Grid Guide in the 'Style' section. Also, by the 664 comment, do you mean if MOJO is interrupted by a sports event? I guess there is nothing you can do there.



Does the grid guide style for the Tivo include ads?


----------



## mtomd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14176799
> 
> 
> Does the grid guide style for the Tivo include ads?



No, there are no ads in the TiVo grid. It gives you an hour and a half of showtimes, with 8 channels. I perfer the TiVo List guide myself, however.


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtomd* /forum/post/14176492
> 
> 
> If you like the grid guide better, when in the TiVo Guide press the 'Enter' button. You can then change it from the List guide to the Grid Guide in the 'Style' section. Also, by the 664 comment, do you mean if MOJO is interrupted by a sports event? I guess there is nothing you can do there.



Of course that's the way I use it because it's most like the Comcast DVR guide. Unfortunately, it doesn't contain any indicators for programs that are already set to record and there's no quick way to move from day to day.


Yes, I'm out of luck on the channel 664 preempting. Even Comcast's online doesn't correctly display that information.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14175238
> 
> 
> I was having problems with NatGeo and UHD last night in Sammamish. Called up Comcast and set up an appointment for a tech to come out this afternoon. My wife tells me that everything is working fine this afternoon and that she canceled the visit from the Comcast tech. Hopefully this means that Comcast has fixed whatever glitch may have been introduced when they pushed the update. I have not previously had signal strength problems at our house.



Yep, I'm up on the Plateau as well and Food, NatGeo, and UHD all popped back in sometime yesterday. I still had the tech come out and install a signal amplifier since I'm planning to run a few more lines later this summer. Still hating that ad bar though.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/14177598
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm out of luck on the channel 664 preempting. Even Comcast's online doesn't correctly display that information.



Since Comcast doesn't report it correctly to Trinity (i.e., Tivo and many others' source), Tivo won't have correct info either. Tivo would have to manually input the games, which I doubt will ever happen.


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14172678
> 
> 
> As for dealing with Comcast, call them back and tell them you have "paired" your cablecards but were researching your problems and found that such can be solved if Comcast "validates" your cablecards. You can research this more on tivocommunity.com. Doing such helped me get HD channels that Comcast added that were not available to me originally.



Thanks for the tip. I will look into this.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/14178739
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm up on the Plateau as well and Food, NatGeo, and UHD all popped back in sometime yesterday. I still had the tech come out and install a signal amplifier since I'm planning to run a few more lines later this summer. Still hating that ad bar though.



And just like that those three channels are out again. Comcast claims that no one else in the area is having any problems. At this point I'm planning to have them roll trucks to my house each and every time those channels go out while I schedule a switch to DirectTV.


----------



## Mike W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14163184
> 
> 
> Maybe the wrong place to ask , but they're laying FIOS on my block...Really tempted to switch... Opinions?



Seriously...Verizon is actually installing FIOS in your area? What general part of town are you in?


----------



## r-gordon-7

With my old Motorola DT6200/2005, when the Comcast FSN broadcast of the M's games would begin on Channel 664 (and Mojo would end) the audio, which had been working, would always disappear - and the only way to bring the audio back was to slew the Motorola DT6200/2005channel button on the box or on the the remote up or down at least one channel and then back to Channel 664. I figured this was one of the many problems I was having which was attributable to the defective old Motorola DT6200/2005 box. But now that I have a new Motorola DT6200/2005 box, though the other problems I'd been having with the old box are gone, this loss of audio on 664 persists on the new box when the M's broadcasts begin (again, until I slew up or down at least one channel and then return to Channel 664). Am I the only one having this audio problem with Channel 664? As swapping out the old Motorola DT620/2005 box for the new one didn't fix this problem, what else, if anything, might fix it? (Or do I need to just keep doing the channel slew fix whenever necessary...?)


Thanks,

r-gordon-7


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike W* /forum/post/14181424
> 
> 
> Seriously...Verizon is actually installing FIOS in your area? What general part of town are you in?



The question is if they're offering tv service yet or if it's just Internet. They''ve been adding FIOS in South Snohomish county, but only Internet to start with. I doubt anyone in Washington State has FIOS tv sevice. I'd make the switch at the first opportunity, or at least see what kind of deal Comcast offers to keep me on. I'm perfectly happy with my Comcast's Internet service at the moment with the 16Mbps down and 2Mbps up, at least until the day I get a warning letter about downloading more than 250 GB in a month.


----------



## Mike W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/14186518
> 
> 
> The question is if they're offering tv service yet or if it's just Internet. They''ve been adding FIOS in South Snohomish county, but only Internet to start with. I doubt anyone in Washington State has FIOS tv sevice. I'd make the switch at the first opportunity, or at least see what kind of deal Comcast offers to keep me on. I'm perfectly happy with my Comcast's Internet service at the moment with the 16Mbps down and 2Mbps up, at least until the day I get a warning letter about downloading more than 250 GB in a month.



Yup, my question wasn't specific enough. Like you, I'm currently content with the Comcast internet service. But as for the TV service, there have been enough other little-to-medium problems adding up that it would be nice to have some non-satellite alternatives. These problems include a bad standard box that had to be exchanged, an HD DVR that sometimes says it's full and won't record when in fact it has plenty of space, and motion artifacts on some of the HD broadcasts (most noticeably Battlestar G) that started to occur only within the past few months (I assume, possibly the result of increased file compression resulting from increased number of HD channels carried??). Toss in the insipid "ad line" at the bottom of the menu screen that just started a few days ago...


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/14170064
> 
> 
> From what I've been reading, rebooting the Tivo seems like a fairly common activity when you're dealing with HD; we'll see if the channel lineup persists through subsequent reboots.



I've haven't had to reboot my S3 (in over a year) and about all I watch is the HD channels.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/14119107
> 
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing audio hiccups accompanied with pixelation on ESPN? Its been happening to me for almost a month, but its sporadic...



I've been having problems with both ESPN and ESPN2. Wimbledon last week was really bad.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14163184
> 
> 
> Maybe the wrong place to ask , but they're laying FIOS on my block...Really tempted to switch... Opinions?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/14186518
> 
> 
> The question is if they're offering tv service yet or if it's just Internet. They''ve been adding FIOS in South Snohomish county, but only Internet to start with. I doubt anyone in Washington State has FIOS tv sevice. I'd make the switch at the first opportunity, or at least see what kind of deal Comcast offers to keep me on. I'm perfectly happy with my Comcast's Internet service at the moment with the 16Mbps down and 2Mbps up, at least until the day I get a warning letter about downloading more than 250 GB in a month.



Where in Seattle is this? I'd run, not walk, to sign up with FIOS if it was available for me. I'm sure it has it's problems, but I hate Comcast so much that I'd happily go to FIOS if at all possible.


----------



## Roto

Mountlake Terrace is where my friend's dad is getting it for internet service. I think he already had Verizon DSL. My guess is they will probably only go as far South as Shoreline because once you hit Seattle you are in Quest territory.


----------



## randman11

Anyone else having issues with the DCT3412 rebooting at random times? It happened tonight at about 6:30. I know it happens at other times during the week because the scheduled recordings I have cancelled become active again.


This along with the random 30 second freeze while trying to use the remote is very annoying.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

The only time I had random reboots was with the old Microsoft guide. Since, the guide switch, no random reboots, but the remote lag sucks and the now the ads in the guide really blows. I'm near justifying a TivoHD.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just turned on channel 174 (ESPN2-HD) at 1:00pm to watch Wimbledon Tennis, and just get a blank gray screen. All other channels seem to be ok. Is this channel being blacked out because NBC had coverage earlier??


Edit, checked regular ESPN2 on ch 32 and it's being broadcast....very strange. Guess I'll be sitting on hold with the wonderful Comcast less-than-helpful folks.


----------



## wareagle

174 is out in Bellevue, too ("One Moment Please").


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just as I was dialing the phone 174 came on the air. I'm in Seattle, West Lake Union.


----------



## k0mb1nat

I have a TV w/digital (QAM) tuner and have been watching the clear digital channels for a long time now. From time to time the signal strength on 4-1 or 5-1 would be low and would cause digital artifacts. However, over this last weekend I have suddenly lost ALL digital channels (well almost, the ONLY one that's still there is 22-1)? I have called Comcast and been told there is no outage in my area. Before I really "give it" to them, I would like to see if this is truly my problem only. Anyone out there with similar issue? I am in Woodinville.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k0mb1nat* /forum/post/14192618
> 
> 
> ...Before I really "give it" to them, I would like to see if this is truly my problem only...



Have you tried rescanning? They're still showing up in Bellevue, but perhaps not where your TV expects them to be.


----------



## k0mb1nat

Sorry... should have mentioned I did the rescan (few times even). According to my TV, those channels are nowhere to be found.


----------



## seatown88

I am having the same issue in Lake City.


I have re-scanned 2x.


----------



## tluxon

With 2 TiVoHD's each with 750GB drives, there's not much need for us to keep 2 Comcast HDDVRs, but we at least need digital tuners to feed our ReplayTVs (better UI and commercial advance for kids programming and other archiving needs).


I found out that if I turn in our 2nd DVR for a tuner, that the cost only drops from $19.05/mo. to $11.60/mo. For only $7.45/mo. benefit, I'm wondering what the differences are between the 2 other than the hard drive. Do you still get the same guide information, VOD, and PPV?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/14213101
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I found out that if I turn in our 2nd DVR for a tuner, that the cost only drops from $19.05/mo. to $11.60/mo. For only $7.45/mo. benefit, I'm wondering what the differences are between the 2 other than the hard drive. Do you still get the same guide information, VOD, and PPV?



That's pretty much it. I'm not sure about the price differential, but one records and the other one doesn't. If you replace the DVR with another HD box, you should get the same programming.


----------



## gdeep

FIOS TV coming soon... I live in redmond in a condo and our condo community just got verzion fiber installed in all the units and just yesterday I got a couple of fliers from verizon one for fios high speed (which I can get right now) and one for TV (says coming soon)....Last I heard Fios tv suppose to launch in WA in august.


----------



## drew00001

I received a letter from Comcast today, indicating that Comcast would be charging me an additional $1.79 for the second Cablecard that I use in my Tivo S3. Has anyone else received this?


----------



## erocuroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/14185322
> 
> 
> With my old Motorola DT6200/2005, when the Comcast FSN broadcast of the M's games would begin on Channel 664 (and Mojo would end) the audio, which had been working, would always disappear - and the only way to bring the audio back was to slew the Motorola DT6200/2005channel button on the box or on the the remote up or down at least one channel and then back to Channel 664. I figured this was one of the many problems I was having which was attributable to the defective old Motorola DT6200/2005 box. But now that I have a new Motorola DT6200/2005 box, though the other problems I'd been having with the old box are gone, this loss of audio on 664 persists on the new box when the M's broadcasts begin (again, until I slew up or down at least one channel and then return to Channel 664). Am I the only one having this audio problem with Channel 664? As swapping out the old Motorola DT620/2005 box for the new one didn't fix this problem, what else, if anything, might fix it? (Or do I need to just keep doing the channel slew fix whenever necessary...?)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> r-gordon-7



r-gordon-7,


Same thing occurs at my apartment in Seattle. I think it is just an issue when the channel switches from mojo to fsn and vice versa. I solve the problem the same way as you, by simply changing the channel, then changing it back. Basically, I think it's just something you gotta live with.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14238994
> 
> 
> I received a letter from Comcast today, indicating that Comcast would be charging me an additional $1.79 for the second Cablecard that I use in my Tivo S3. Has anyone else received this?



I've always paid $1.79 for my second cable card in my S3 (always being the year that I've had the S3 that is)


----------



## karlw56

anyone knows when or if the nocast people ,will be adding any new channels?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14230492
> 
> 
> FIOS TV coming soon... I live in redmond in a condo and our condo community just got verzion fiber installed in all the units and just yesterday I got a couple of fliers from verizon one for fios high speed (which I can get right now) and one for TV (says coming soon)....Last I heard Fios tv suppose to launch in WA in august.



I haven't received any flyers about TV that I know of yet. I've had the internet service for just over a year now.


Do you happen to know the email of the rep for Verizon, I think his name was Robert maybe? He emailed me last year and said that we'd probably get TV service in the Fall this year but I've lost his email. Thanks.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14263132
> 
> 
> I haven't received any flyers about TV that I know of yet. I've had the internet service for just over a year now.
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know the email of the rep for Verizon, I think his name was Robert maybe? He emailed me last year and said that we'd probably get TV service in the Fall this year but I've lost his email. Thanks.



His name is John and email is [email protected]


----------



## progprog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14238994
> 
> 
> I received a letter from Comcast today, indicating that Comcast would be charging me an additional $1.79 for the second Cablecard that I use in my Tivo S3. Has anyone else received this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14250169
> 
> 
> I've always paid $1.79 for my second cable card in my S3 (always being the year that I've had the S3 that is)



They started charging me for that in back in February, or maybe it was a year ago February. Either way, you're fortunate to only start getting charged now.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14263132
> 
> 
> I haven't received any flyers about TV that I know of yet. I've had the internet service for just over a year now.
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know the email of the rep for Verizon, I think his name was Robert maybe? He emailed me last year and said that we'd probably get TV service in the Fall this year but I've lost his email. Thanks.



i just got an email back from him and following is his reply:


I forwarded your e-mail to the group that is responsible for the build and someone will get back to you. I've changed positions and now focus on internal communications. I do know we are scheduled to begin offering FiOS TV in some parts of Washington later this summer. I appreciate your interest in FiOS.


----------



## Marrvia

Does anyone know if you get a free monthly lease of 1 standard digital cable box with the digital starter package?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14269460
> 
> 
> i just got an email back from him and following is his reply:
> 
> 
> I forwarded your e-mail to the group that is responsible for the build and someone will get back to you. I've changed positions and now focus on internal communications. I do know we are scheduled to begin offering FiOS TV in some parts of Washington later this summer. I appreciate your interest in FiOS.



I just got a letter today saying fios tv is coming to my area(Kenmore)...they are laying the fiber all over my neighborhood...looking at pricing, they seem a little higher than Comcast when I add in 2 dvr's HD and HBO...we'll see...Maybe I'll bundle the net, phone and TV...Anyone know if they have M's games 664 or FSN HD? Don't see it..That's a deal breaker there...Is the picture/sound that much better than Comcast?


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/14276747
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you get a free monthly lease of 1 standard digital cable box with the digital starter package?



The digital package comes with a digital (non-HD) cable box. If you want a HD box instead, they will charge you additional.


----------



## ABHD





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14269460
> 
> 
> i just got an email back from him and following is his reply:
> 
> 
> I forwarded your e-mail to the group that is responsible for the build and someone will get back to you. I've changed positions and now focus on internal communications. I do know we are scheduled to begin offering FiOS TV in some parts of Washington later this summer. I appreciate your interest in FiOS.



Thanks, I emailed him on Friday too and got the same exact reply from him.. so waiting for a response from them hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## benlurkin

I received a letter from Verizon saying FiOS is coming soon to Redmond. I must say it is very tempting based upon some of the glowing reviews I've read.


----------



## vico512

I'm getting the same FIOS TV adverts in Kirkland. I already have FIOS installed, so I'll wait to see how the pricing compares.


----------



## cbrucia

Has anyone EVER seen anything on either of these channels in HD? ABC Family shows movies a lot, but they are always crappy SD 4:3. With all of the interest in FSN, CNN, TBS and others, why on earth did Comcast choose to waste precious bandwidth on these duds? I could understand if there were HD programming on them, but as far as I can tell there isn't.


----------



## ydkj0022




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/14310702
> 
> 
> Has anyone EVER seen anything on either of these channels in HD? ABC Family shows movies a lot, but they are always crappy SD 4:3. With all of the interest in FSN, CNN, TBS and others, why on earth did Comcast choose to waste precious bandwidth on these duds? I could understand if there were HD programming on them, but as far as I can tell there isn't.



ABC Family original presentations are in HD (Greek, that new show with MIlly Ringwald, THe Middleman, and some of their new original movies).


I've seen some movies and cartoons on Disney in HD as well.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/14310702
> 
> 
> . . . With all of the interest in FSN, CNN, TBS and others, why on earth did Comcast choose to waste precious bandwidth on these duds?



Don't forget FX!!!! "The Shield's" final season starts on Sept 1, with new seasons of "Damages" and "Rescue Me" in the winter.


Otherwise, I agree that Disney and ABC family are a waste of bandwidth, especially with so little HD content.


----------



## gdeep

Looks like we need to start another forum for Fios TV for Seattle area....



Lynnwood becomes first washington state city to approve Fios TV

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/...0News/1759803/


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14312279
> 
> 
> Don't forget FX!!!! "The Shield's" final season starts on Sept 1, with new seasons of "Damages" and "Rescue Me" in the winter.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I agree that Disney and ABC family are a waste of bandwidth, especially with so little HD content.



Too bad, The Shield isn't filmed in HD though.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/14314445
> 
> 
> Too bad, The Shield isn't filmed in HD though.



Was it filmed using 5.1?


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14238994
> 
> 
> I received a letter from Comcast today, indicating that Comcast would be charging me an additional $1.79 for the second Cablecard that I use in my Tivo S3. Has anyone else received this?



I got the same letter. Would be nice if the Series 3 could use the multistream card like the TivoHD. I thought it was because I had some recent activity swapping out my cable modem. Had it running since 1/2007.


----------



## karlw56

does anyone know when we might be getting any new hd channels, like tbs for baseball ?


----------



## keebler87

I have a question about billing. I'm currently in the triple play package and pay 125 a month (extra cable box in bedroom, HD box). In September I'll be able to opt out of that and I just want TV and internet service, but the rep I spoke to wasn't helpful at all with me and said that I would be paying the same amount after I switch. Is this how much everybody else pays for these two services? I'm in an apt and don't have any other option, but I would like to be gouged a little less than that if I can. Thanks


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I was out camping in the yurts at Kayak Point Park near Marysville this weekend (very nice!). Got back and found that my house was affected by the Northgate area power outage. Our Comcast Motorola DVR now reports no saved recordings! Is there any way to refresh the recordings list after a power outage, or are they all lost to the great bit-bucket in the sky?


----------



## wareagle

VinceInSeattle --


There's no way to recover lost recordings.


----------



## arf1410

I have basic cable, and with my 2 newer TVs, I can receive most of the digital and HD channels comcast has, even though officially my package is only the analog...I also have a 36" tube, and the tuner is not that great - ie the picture is sharper when I use the tuner in the VCR...Can I buy (for $20 after FCC rebate) one of these new digital tuners, and use it like a digital cable box? Since it will receive the digital channels over the air, wouldn't it also receive the digital channels from the cable?

It would be cheaper than paying Comcast $5 per month, or whatever they want for the box...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/14339760
> 
> 
> I have basic cable, and with my 2 newer TVs, I can receive most of the digital and HD channels comcast has, even though officially my package is only the analog...I also have a 36" tube, and the tuner is not that great - ie the picture is sharper when I use the tuner in the VCR...Can I buy (for $20 after FCC rebate) one of these new digital tuners, and use it like a digital cable box? Since it will receive the digital channels over the air, wouldn't it also receive the digital channels from the cable?
> 
> It would be cheaper than paying Comcast $5 per month, or whatever they want for the box...



Don't think so. Over-the-air digital HDTV broadcast uses quite different technology (ATSC/8VSB) than digital cable (QAM). Your new TVs' tuners apparently support both standards, but AFAIK the cheap converter boxes will only support ATSC/8VSB.


----------



## jameskollar

And the analog on cable as far as I know does NOT go away in 2009. One advatage of cable over dish and fios. If you consider that an advantage.


----------



## trevorvos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/14310702
> 
> 
> Has anyone EVER seen anything on either of these channels in HD? ABC Family shows movies a lot, but they are always crappy SD 4:3. With all of the interest in FSN, CNN, TBS and others, why on earth did Comcast choose to waste precious bandwidth on these duds? I could understand if there were HD programming on them, but as far as I can tell there isn't.



Yeah, it is pretty ridiculous.

I have yet to notice any HD programming on ABC Family HD. I'm sure it's there somwhere, but I've yet to see it.


Finally the other day I saw that they were playing the Harry Potter movies, and thought--hey cool, something worth watching in HD on this channel, and they weren't in HD. Ridiculous waste of a channel.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14318865
> 
> 
> Was it filmed using 5.1?



I don't know about the audio, but it is definitely not in HD. It's 4:3 standard def. The Shield and The Wire are(were) both my favorite 2 shows, but the both were filmed in SD. It sucks.


----------



## keebler87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/14333480
> 
> 
> I have a question about billing. I'm currently in the triple play package and pay 125 a month (extra cable box in bedroom, HD box). In September I'll be able to opt out of that and I just want TV and internet service, but the rep I spoke to wasn't helpful at all with me and said that I would be paying the same amount after I switch. Is this how much everybody else pays for these two services? I'm in an apt and don't have any other option, but I would like to be gouged a little less than that if I can. Thanks



Bump


----------



## DanKurts

Did two installs on Comcast with new sets, one Panasonic, other Samsung. Hooked cable up direct and used built in QAM. Customer has upgraded channels and HD on his plan. When the scan finished, I noticed two 4-1, same exact thing, as well as two 9-1, 9-2, 9-3 & 9-5. Ch's 5, 7, 11, 13, 16, 22 etc all had just one of all their usual sub channels. Deleted the extra ones, everything still okay......

Wierd.

Been a while since I did a hookup this way. Not unusual, just everyone has been using boxes.

Any ideas on wassup?

Dan


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanKurts* /forum/post/14356542
> 
> 
> Did two installs on Comcast with new sets, one Panasonic, other Samsung. Hooked cable up direct and used built in QAM. Customer has upgraded channels and HD on his plan. When the scan finished, I noticed two 4-1, same exact thing, as well as two 9-1, 9-2, 9-3 & 9-5. Ch's 5, 7, 11, 13, 16, 22 etc all had just one of all their usual sub channels. Deleted the extra ones, everything still okay......
> 
> Wierd.
> 
> Been a while since I did a hookup this way. Not unusual, just everyone has been using boxes.
> 
> Any ideas on wassup?
> 
> Dan



Dan,


I actually saw the same thing the other day, and didnt' think much about it. The same KCTS/KOMO MUX was duplicated on both Chs. 82 & 135, with both MUXes PSIP-mapping to 4-X & 9-X.


My hunch is that it's just a placeholder for signal measurement during system upgrades. There was a duplicate analog CNN on Ch. 121 a few years back for just that reason.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanKurts* /forum/post/14356542
> 
> 
> When the scan finished, I noticed two 4-1, same exact thing, as well as two 9-1, 9-2, 9-3 & 9-5. Ch's 5, 7, 11, 13, 16, 22 etc all had just one of all their usual sub channels. Deleted the extra ones, everything still okay......
> 
> Wierd.
> 
> Been a while since I did a hookup this way. Not unusual, just everyone has been using boxes.
> 
> Any ideas on wassup?
> 
> Dan



I saw it too on a Panasonic scan.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/14333480
> 
> 
> I have a question about billing. I'm currently in the triple play package and pay 125 a month (extra cable box in bedroom, HD box). In September I'll be able to opt out of that and I just want TV and internet service, but the rep I spoke to wasn't helpful at all with me and said that I would be paying the same amount after I switch. Is this how much everybody else pays for these two services? I'm in an apt and don't have any other option, but I would like to be gouged a little less than that if I can. Thanks



Basic Cable (Limited + Expanded)

Comcast Digital (Preferred: Digital Classic, Digital Preferred, 1 Set-Top Box and Remote)

DVR Service

Service Protection Plan

____________________83.18


High Speed Internet____45.95


Taxes, etc____________15.14


Total________________144.27


----------



## nwbear

I too am furious at the addition of ads in the Comcast guide and I have told them so, several times. I was basically told to piss off if I didn't like it. (But thanks for the comment.)


I have all three services from Comcast; phone, Internet and cable. Next they'll be replacing the dial tone with ads and then start popping them up on my web browser. It's the exact same principle.


I always find it interesting that companies spend millions of dollars to get new customers but have no problem at all alienating and losing existing ones. In this case losing a customer is what Comcast is doing. A few months ago Verizon installed fiber in my neighborhood. I have a choice and intend to drop my "Triple Play" and go elsewhere.


Bye, bye Comcast. It'll take another few million in advertisements to get my family back, but I'm sure you'll have no problem paying that.


----------



## wareagle

I hardly notice the ads, but then I spend most of my TV time actually watching programs, and skipping through the ads that are in them.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14365902
> 
> 
> I hardly notice the ads, but then I spend most of my TV time actually watching programs, and skipping through the ads that are in them.



Ditto . . .


Actually, I have a TiVo, which has adds on its home screen. The adds bothered me at first, but now I rarely notice them.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14340095
> 
> 
> And the analog on cable as far as I know does NOT go away in 2009. One advatage of cable over dish and fios. If you consider that an advantage.



Well it sure went away the other night during the King5 test. My son has an older set on analog cable. He got snow. So the Comcast promise of "you're covered" is BS. Anyone know of a cheap QAM tuner?


edit: just chatted online with Comcast tech. He says no analog cable after Feb. BUT, Comcast has a "coupon" program or something that lets you get ONE free digital box per address (whoopeeee!). Now I just need to figure out what to do with the other 3 TV's and 2 Tivos that will become boat anchors. Digital Revolution my ass. More like Digital Reaming. Extra boxes will be $8.95 each.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanKurts* /forum/post/14356542
> 
> 
> Did two installs on Comcast with new sets, one Panasonic, other Samsung. Hooked cable up direct and used built in QAM. Customer has upgraded channels and HD on his plan. When the scan finished, I noticed two 4-1, same exact thing, as well as two 9-1, 9-2, 9-3 & 9-5. Ch's 5, 7, 11, 13, 16, 22 etc all had just one of all their usual sub channels. Deleted the extra ones, everything still okay......
> 
> Wierd.
> 
> Been a while since I did a hookup this way. Not unusual, just everyone has been using boxes.
> 
> Any ideas on wassup?
> 
> Dan



Dan - I believe that is called Double Vision









Cut back on the martinis before you do an install.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14370400
> 
> 
> Well it sure went away the other night during the King5 test. My son has an older set on analog cable. He got snow. So the Comcast promise of "you're covered" is BS. Anyone know of a cheap QAM tuner?



I don't think Comcast had any intent to implement changes to cover a 5-minute test.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14370400
> 
> 
> Well it sure went away the other night during the King5 test. My son has an older set on analog cable. He got snow. So the Comcast promise of "you're covered" is BS. Anyone know of a cheap QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> edit: just chatted online with Comcast tech. He says no analog cable after Feb. BUT, Comcast has a "coupon" program or something that lets you get ONE free digital box per address (whoopeeee!). Now I just need to figure out what to do with the other 3 TV's and 2 Tivos that will become boat anchors. Digital Revolution my ass. More like Digital Reaming.



Comcast reps want to upsell you to the higher service tiers. I would not be terribly surprised if within the next six months, Comcast bumps most of its remaining analog channels to digital. The only stuff which remaining would be analog Limited Cable Service (local broadcast +PEG channels).


It remains to be seen if Comcast will actually offer "free" digital converter boxes, or just "free for a year".


If Comcast wanted to completely liquidate analog service, they could transfer the entire Limited Cable Service tier to ATSC digital which would be compatible with the government-subsidized CECBs. It's unlikely Comcast would do this, since they inherently want to "upsell" their customers to the fancier service tiers using THEIR proprietary boxes rather than the common ATSC CECBs. If they did, it would be very easy to "multiplex" the PEG channels as subchannels (i.e. 22.1 county government, 22.2 city government, 22.3 state government)


BTW, has anyone else thought how strange it is for local OTA broadcasters (KING, KIRO, KOMO et al) to carry advertisements for Comcast, DirecTV, DISH and other competing signal providers?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14370596
> 
> 
> I don't think Comcast had any intent to implement changes to cover a 5-minute test.



what changes? they are not going to change anything - just delete analog channels in Feb. and force everyone to buy or rent new equipment. but their ads lead one to believe "you don't need to do anything" which is just plain false.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14370756
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If Comcast wanted to completely liquidate analog service, they could transfer the entire Limited Cable Service tier to ATSC digital which would be compatible with the government-subsidized CECBs.
> 
> ...



Huh? How can a cable system "transfer" anything to ATSC? That is only allowed for OTA reception. I don't understand your statement.


What we need is a CECB coupon plan for cable that has a QAM tuner!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14370844
> 
> 
> what changes? they are not going to change anything - just delete analog channels in Feb. and force everyone to buy or rent new equipment. but their ads lead one to believe "you don't need to do anything" which is just plain false.



The change is that they will need to convert the digital signals to analog or provide converters. Obviously they wouldn't do that for a 5-minute test.


Personally I hope they eliminate most of the analog channels and provide converters, so as to free up more bandwidth for HD.


----------



## quarque

I just chatted online with a Comcast Tech. The plan is to eliminate all analog. This is good for HD. But they are not telling people that you will need to rent/buy new equipment if you have any NTSC-only devices in your house. So far the ads indicate you need a CECB for antennas but "if you have cable you're covered." This is just plain false advertizing. This was the point of the King5 test. Turn off analog and see who has snow. The test worked perfectly. All our analog devices saw snow on cable ch 5 (105 digital was fine). Just wish Comcast had been up front with this from the beginning.


----------



## quarque

more ranting..

I just went to the official dtv site: www.dtv.gov and under FAQ's it says (and I quote):


"Does the DTV transition affect TV sets that are connected to cable services?


No. If you subscribe to cable service, the DTV transition should not affect any TV sets that are connected to your cable services. The DTV transition applies only to full-power broadcast television stations – stations that use the public airwaves to transmit their programming to viewers through a broadcast antenna."


No wonder people are confused. Even the feds are giving out wrong information!


And the very next FAQ:


"Is the FCC making cable companies switch to digital service?


No. Cable companies are not required to switch to digital service. Cable companies may choose to make their service all or partly digital, but they are not required to change from the analog service they offer today. In fact, the FCC requires cable companies to continue to provide local stations in analog as long as they provide any analog service, even after February 17, 2009. "


Note the wording "any analog service" - so that is why Comcast is dropping all analog service.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14371053
> 
> 
> I just chatted online with a Comcast Tech. The plan is to eliminate all analog.
> 
> ...



I hope you're correct... but I doubt it.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14371285
> 
> 
> I hope you're correct... but I doubt it.




I emailed the only VP contact I know of at Comcast and asked him to give us the skinny on all of this. He was pretty forthcoming last year on the new guide software.


----------



## Budget_HT

If I were Comcast and wanted to retain existing customers and attract new ones in Feb, 2009, I might have the following plan.


1. Starting sometime before Feb 2009, convert OTA DTV station signals to analog and continue to offer the analog version over cable, enabling customers without cable boxes to continue as before with no cost. This can keep customers from switching to OTA and the customers thus miss the opportunity for the $40 discount on CECB converts for OTA reception.


2. Before and/or after Feb 2009, gradually move non-OTA channels out of the analog lineup to recover capacity for more digital and HD channels, all the while keeping the analog versions of all OTA channels, as required by FCC "all OTA or none" regulation.


3. At some point down the road, discontinue the remaining analog service and "force" customers to acquire a box for every analog TV, or see customers leave for OTA with no help on the cost of the OTA CECB boxes needed. At this point Comcast likely offers one "free" cable converter box and then charges for others.


This would be a Comcast-friendly plan that takes advantage of customers' inability or unwillingness to get a means of OTA reception to replace their cable service.


I believe that this is what we will see in most Comcast markets, except for Chicago which was already converted to all digital as a Comcast pilot site for evaluation purposes.


Of course, these are my perceptions and opinions only. As usual, none of us can predict what Comcast will really do.


----------



## jameskollar

Budget_HT, I totally agree with you. Reading between the lines and interpolating from recent Comcast ads that's what they seem to be saying they will do. That said, I personnaly would like to see analog go away if Comcast uses the extra bandwidth to offer more HD and even faster internet speeds even though I will lose at least 2 TVs due to the conversion (not used often enough to justify even a free converter box). And quarque, I also agree the wareagle and wish you are correct.


However, with the defections to Satellite and with (as of now limited) competition from FIOS if I was running Comcast, I'd hang on to the analog channels for while as a selling advantage. Cable is the only way to offer analog after feb next year.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/14372051
> 
> 
> 3. At some point down the road, discontinue the remaining analog service and "force" customers to acquire a box for every analog TV, or see customers leave for OTA with no help on the cost of the OTA CECB boxes needed. At this point Comcast likely offers one "free" cable converter box and then charges for others.



I think you missed: "additional outlet charge per analog TV / cable box"


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/14372267
> 
> 
> I think you missed: "additional outlet charge per analog TV / cable box"



They would probably waive that, since it really doesn't cost them anything more for you to have more than one outlet.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14372358
> 
> 
> They would probably waive that, since it really doesn't cost them anything more for you to have more than one outlet.




Well, that was my thinking too, up until I received that letter from them a week or two ago.











In the letter, they said that they may or may not have made mistakes in my previous bills. But, from now on, the new charge will be:


For Digital package:

Standard (non-HD) Digital box => first one included in Digital package

HD box ** => $6.50

DVR ** => $8.95

HD DVR ** => 13.95

CableCard for single CableCard device ** => first one included in digital package.


** Additional equipment (CableCard, set-to box, DVR) for outlets beyond the first, also requires a Digital Additional Outlet Service Fee of $5.10



I have a CableCard, plus a HD box.

So, that means, I need to pay $6.50 (HD box) + $5.10 (additional outlet for CableCard).



I wonder if I order Pay-Per-View, do I have to pay twice the amount because I have two Outlets.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/14372445
> 
> 
> Well, that was my thinking too, up until I received that letter from them a week or two ago.
> 
> ...



I got a similar letter, prompted by the impending expiration of the year of free DCT700 (which I will return to them any day now), but there's a chance they may change the "additional digital outlet" policy when/if the analog option disappears.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14372190
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> However, with the defections to Satellite and with (as of now limited) competition from FIOS if I was running Comcast, I'd hang on to the analog channels for while as a selling advantage. Cable is the only way to offer analog after feb next year.



I have satellite and keep basic cable for the extra rooms and my HTPCs that can tune and record QAM. If they get rid of analog, I'll probably cancel my subscription and exclusively use direcTV dvrs... I could still use my PVR as I can get OTA with indoor antennas in my location.


----------



## Spike89

and if Comcrass turns off the analog and is banking on folks having QAM tuners in their tv's, they better start "officially" supporting QAM reception in this manner. I'm sure the little old lady who suddenly has "missing" channels (like seems to happen every month or so), ain't gonna think "well I'll just do a rescan and update the channel mappings".


I've been off DirecTV for over a year now, and the regrets are mounting.


----------



## Adam_G

I got the letter too. Grrr FIOS TV is coming in September.


> Quote:
> but there's a chance they may change the "additional digital outlet" policy when/if the analog option disappears.



Comcast reduce a fee? I don't think so.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14372190
> 
> 
> Budget_HT, I totally agree with you. Reading between the lines and interpolating from recent Comcast ads that's what they seem to be saying they will do. That said, I personally would like to see analog go away if Comcast uses the extra bandwidth to offer more HD and even faster internet speeds even though I will lose at least 2 TVs due to the conversion (not used often enough to justify even a free converter box). And quarque, I also agree the wareagle and wish you are correct.
> 
> 
> However, with the defections to Satellite and with (as of now limited) competition from FIOS if I was running Comcast, I'd hang on to the analog channels for while as a selling advantage. Cable is the only way to offer analog after feb next year.



Personally, I can see the advantage of phasing out analog cable TV in order for Comcast to provide superior Internet performance in a bandwidth-intensive online world. For purposes of this discussion, though, I'll quote the "official story" from the "Comcast Northwest" July/August 2008 newsletter,page 4


> Quote:
> *Comcast Has You Covered in the Switch to Digital Broadcast*. In February 2009, all broadcast networks are switchng over to digital-only broadcasting. *If all the TVs in your home are connected to Comcast, relax, you don't have to worry about a thing.* If you have an older TV that's not connected to Comcast, no problem. Call us anytime and we'll make sure you're all set.



:


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14370870
> 
> 
> Huh? How can a cable system "transfer" anything to ATSC? That is only allowed for OTA reception. I don't understand your statement.
> 
> 
> What we need is a CECB coupon plan for cable that has a QAM tuner!



The local broadcast channels already televise in ATSC. Is there any technical reason that a cable company couldn't transmit via cable the "public, educational and government" (PEG) channels in ATSC? Comcast currently transmits these PEG channels in QAM as well as in analog. Why can't those analog PEG channels (in my area, channels 21, 22, 23, 24, 25,26, 27, 28, 76, and 77) be transmitted in ATSC to service the population of budget-minded "limited cable service" viewers using CECBs? Those ten analog PEG channels could easily be carried as two or three ATSC channels with subchannels, saving a huge amount of precious bandwidth for Comcast.


Just to be clear, migrating the PEG channels to ATSC would also make it easier for the school districts, community colleges, public agencies etc. to make the transition, since the ATSC CECB tuners are much cheaper as "add-on" units than full-featured cable company digital set-top boxes. Here are the channels in my area:


analog 21 - muncipal govt (i.e. City of Seattle, City of Lake Forest Park, City of Des Moines etc)

analog 22 - King County Civic TV

analog 23 - TVW

analog 24 - C-SPAN

(25 is already bumped to QAM digital - C-SPAN II)

analog 26 - puget sound educational TV

analog 27 - UWTV

analog 28 - community college TV

analog 76 - UWTV 2

analog 77 - puget sound public access


Is there any technical reason Comcast couldn't transmit non-broadcast 8-VSB (ATSC) programming through its existing cable system? Perhaps you are right, but it appears more like QAM is preferred rather than that ATSC is impossible.


----------



## quarque

It is not a question of *possible*, it is a question of legality. Cable companies can't just broadcast any ol' format they wish. ATSC is reserved for OTA and cable has to use a designated modulation scheme (QAM) prescribed by the FCC. Otherwise they'd be violating their license.


----------



## jameskollar

Shoulda done a quick search. This is from Endgadet:

Link 



> Quote:
> Comcast plans to go all digital in 20% of its markets by year's end
> 
> by Ben Drawbaugh, posted Jun 19th 2008 at 9:42AM
> 
> 
> Add Comcast to the list of providers getting very serious about dumping all those bandwidth hogging analog channels and plans to go all digital in 20% of its markets by year's end, and all by 2010. Of course it will have to provide free digital adapters for analog customers per the FCC, but by dropping ~70 analog channels, it'll free up enough space for about 150 HD channels (220 if you don't mind shaving a few bits). We really wonder how well this is going to go over, as we can't expect our mom to give up her simple setup, with super fast changing channels, without a fight. We figure a good percentage of customers will either give up on cable TV completely, while others may finally be enticed to switch to satellite. But honestly, we're not really that concerned, just so long as providers keep all those new HD channels coming.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14375124
> 
> 
> It is not a question of *possible*, it is a question of legality. Cable companies can't just broadcast any ol' format they wish. ATSC is reserved for OTA and cable has to use a designated modulation scheme (QAM) prescribed by the FCC. Otherwise they'd be violating their license.



Your explanation makes sense. I have read that some smaller rural cablecos have carried ATSC transmissions (hence CECBs would work on those systems) but it's possible that those small cable ops are exempt from some FCC rules due to their size. I'll research this a bit more at the FCC web site, but given the bureaucratic red tape involved, I'm inclined towards your explanation. Common sense isn't a strong point at the FCC.


FYI FCC Publication " DTV Transition Does Not Require Cable Systems to Switch to Digital "


----------



## pastiche

There's a bit more history to it...


The ATSC working groups defined a standard for cable, 16VSB, essentially a denser 8VSB with the error correction stripped. (The error correction is far less important over the wire than over the air.) By the time WRC had signed on its WHD-TV test station with the first 8VSB OTA ATSC signal in Washington, DC, in the late 90s, cable had developed its own digital infrastructure, first using QPSK and QAM64, and later QAM256.


The very earliest cable simulcasts of OTA HD were indeed 8VSB, in the earliest part of this decade. They were carried out with "big three" affiliates in New York, but I can't remember if it was in the sections of the city served by Cablevision or by Time-Warner. (On a tangent, my earliest Samsung receiver was 8VSB-only, but could sweep 2-69 OTA or 1-125 (not 135, as today!) cable.)


The crux of the problem was that the MSOs had, already, a tremendous investment in QAM infrastucture, back at a point in time when a hybrid 8VSB/QAM chip wasn't to be had for a few bucks as in today's CECBs. So, while 8VSB was mandated OTA, much to the chagrin of many who'd have preferred COFDM or QPSK, QAM just became defacto on the wire, out of economic neccessity.


QAM also brings us great bandwidth savings: KOMO-DT and KCTS-DT require 8VSB OTA channels 38 and 41 to carry the same stream of bits that Comcast brings us, all on QAM256 channel 82. Going from 8VSB (or from QAM64) to QAM256 dramatically increases the potential bitrate of a simliar slice of bandwidth.


Remember that the audio, video, and other data contained in QAM and 8VSB is similar, and, in general the data itself is ATSC compliant. The wrapper in which it's encoded, however, is different. QAM fits cable's world; the ATSC working group specified 8VSB for over-the-air. Think of it similarly to Apple MP4 and DivX AVI files: they both contain MP4 video data, but the container is different.


Here's the FCC's phrasing on the topic:


Cable operators are permitted to remodulate digital broadcast signals from 8 VSB to 64 or 256 QAM. Cable operators are not required to pass-through 8 VSB.

http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/New...factsheet.html


----------



## nwbear

Regarding those guide ads: I've done some searching and according to various angry forum entries I've found, Comcast started implementing guide ads in various markets back in 2006. People complained loudly but nevertheless Comcast has continued rolling the ads out around the country. So much for listening to your customers.


The discussion about Comcast's complete move to Digital is interesting and aggravating. Analog channels are the ONLY remaining advantage of Comcast over satellite and especially Fios. Those analog channels are also the only reason I have not previously switched to DirectTV. I have 5 TV's in my house, but it very unusual for more than one to be on at any given time. I also have a HTPC with two tuners that ONLY record analog channels and once again, it is very unusual for both tuners to be in use at any one time. The idea of paying for multiple cable boxes at every set in my situation is absurd and it's not going to happen.


Once again I'm amazed. Comcast plan is to remove one of the last advantages of cable and add the disadvantages of other sources. Not a good business practice when people dislike your company and want to stop doing business with you anyway.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbear* /forum/post/14379427
> 
> 
> ... Not a good business practice when people dislike your company and want to stop doing business with you anyway.



More amazing is this has never stopped them before from doing really stupid things. I think they feel that they have a monopoly on TV service and can do what they want. That is only partially true these days.


----------



## TedSeattle

Any word on when AMC HD will be coming to the Seattle area?


----------



## seatacboy

Keeping in mind that Comcast frequently reshuffles Clear QAM channels around - making Clear QAM relatively unattractive to many cable customers - is a low-cost Clear QAM tuner available? The Samsung 260HF is somewhat expensive for this purpose, are lower-cost units available for this specific purpose?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14390393
> 
> 
> Keeping in mind that Comcast frequently reshuffles Clear QAM channels around - making Clear QAM relatively unattractive to many cable customers - is a low-cost Clear QAM tuner available? The Samsung 260HF is somewhat expensive for this purpose, are lower-cost units available for this specific purpose?




you can get a refurbished Tivo HD for $179 on Tivo.com, and will be able to pickup all analog channels too. Unfortunately, you will only be able to use some of the Tivo's DVR functions (e.g., season pass) with non-QAM channels. You can however record QAM channels by time and channel.


----------



## quarque

I just got a reply from John Dietrich, a local VP at Comcast:

*"During the course of next year, we will start commencing what we are call our digital transition, which is not to be confused with the FCC-mandated digital transition in Feb 2009 where the broadcasters have to turn off their analog over-the-air signals. The commercials you reference below pertain to the FCC digital transition. In relation to this edict, we will continue to broadcast our signals in both digital and analog so that customers will not be impacted when the local broadcasters turn off their analog signals. This is why we are advertising, if you have cable, you don't have to do anything.


We have a separate project or effort next year to begin to convert a number of analog channels into digital. It is important to know that we have no plans to digitize what we call limited cable (the first 13 analog channels). We are planning to do is to digitize a large percentage, but by no means all, of what we now call expanded basic. Of the approximately 50 or so expanded basic analog channels (which sit above the 13 limited basic channels), we will digitize about 35 of those. For those expanded basic customers, we will provide a digital-to-analog adapter at no charge. These will work fine with your analog devices. Our current plan is to provide up to three analog-to-digital adapters at no charge to existing customer households. Any digital boxes that you need on top of that will be $3.50 per month, just like they are now. I have no idea where the $8.95 number came from. "*



So the tech support person I chatted with was WAY off base.


----------



## wareagle

...and even better news for us HD folks.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14396160
> 
> 
> I just got a reply from John Dietrich, a local VP at Comcast:
> 
> *"During the course of next year, we will start commencing what we are call our “digital transition”, which is not to be confused with the FCC-mandated digital transition in Feb 2009 where the broadcasters have to turn off their analog over-the-air signals. The commercials you reference below pertain to the FCC digital transition. In relation to this edict, we will continue to broadcast our signals in both digital and analog so that customers will not be impacted when the local broadcasters turn off their analog signals. This is why we are advertising, “if you have cable, you don’t have to do anything”.
> 
> 
> We have a separate project or effort next year to begin to convert a number of analog channels into digital. It is important to know that we have no plans to digitize what we call limited cable (the first 13 analog channels). We are planning to do is to digitize a large percentage, but by no means all, of what we now call expanded basic. Of the approximately 50 or so expanded basic analog channels (which sit above the 13 limited basic channels), we will digitize about 35 of those. For those expanded basic customers, we will provide a digital-to-analog adapter at no charge. These will work fine with your analog devices. Our current plan is to provide up to three analog-to-digital adapters at no charge to existing customer households. Any digital boxes that you need on top of that will be $3.50 per month, just like they are now. I have no idea where the $8.95 number came from. "* So the tech support person I chatted with was WAY off base.



This explanation makes sense.


The only question here is that the Comcast analog "*Limited Basic*" tier in most of King County consists of *32* channels: 2 through 24; 26 through 29; 75 through 78; and 99. These are broken down as follows:


Local OTA stations (14 channels)

KWPX/3, KOMO/4, KING/5, KONG/6, KIRO/7, KCTS/9, KMYQ/10, KSTW/11, KBTC/12, KCPQ/13, KHCV/15, KBWF/18, KTBW/20, KUNS/29


Regional OTA stations (2 channels)

CBUT/99, KBCB/14


Government (4 channels)

21, 22, 23, 24


Education (4 channels)

26, 27, 28, 76


Public Access (1 channel)

77


Other (7 channels listed below):

NWCN/2

Discovery/8

Shopping/Leased Access 16

Shopping/Leased Access 17

Hallmark/19

KCTS Plus/75

Weather/78


I counted a total of 32 channels on analog Limited Cable, which is a lot more than 13. There are 14 local OTAs which have "must carry" rights, unless Comcast makes them a deal to waive those rights and consent to digital-tier-only carriage.


Analog Expanded Basic Cable adds 39 more channels (channels 30 through 69).


----------



## pastiche

I know it's been ages since I posted one, but things have been relatively static.


The only change is that TVOne is gone, presumably encrypted.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14396694
> 
> 
> ...and even better news for us HD folks.




Agreed . . . I don't know how that is good for analog folks, but getting rid of 35 Analog stations is definately good for HD.


In any case, aren't cable companies required to broadcast local stations in analog through 2011.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14400359
> 
> 
> Agreed . . . I don't know how that is good for analog folks, but getting rid of 35 Analog stations is definately good for HD.
> 
> 
> In any case, aren't cable companies required to broadcast local stations in analog through 2011.



They seem to be intending to leave the locals in analog, but I believe they could satisfy the requirement by providing the free converters.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14400359
> 
> 
> Agreed . . . I don't know how that is good for analog folks, but getting rid of 35 Analog stations is definately good for HD.
> 
> 
> In any case, aren't cable companies required to broadcast local stations in analog through 2011.



I believe the reg is written so that they only have to carry locals in analog if they carry ANY channels in analog. Sort of an all or nothing deal. Once they get rid of everything else they can pull the plug on analog locals altogether. That is the general plan for all cablecos. Some are already all digital.


----------



## drew00001

Any chance Comcast will add ESPNU this year. Many of the regional college basketball games will be broadcast on such.


----------



## cnjvh

Has anyone else noticed the odd/even line reversal going on (I think its only on channels 2-99 - not above 100) but I'm not sure on that. Also, it doesn't appear to be constant. One show or commercial may have it and another not have it (both on the same channel).


I see it both when tuning via the DVR and direct into my TV's digital tuner.


----------



## quarque

hmmmmmm.... we seem to have lost the last page of posts here...


everyone please re-post your questions/comments since 8/01.


----------



## Dc5type_s

Did anyone here buy a dvr/hd box? or does everyone just rent it from comcast? Also, which is the better box to have? I just bought my second plasma and am wondering it $13.95 a month the best way to go. Any ides?


----------



## Reference

After having the original Comcast DVR (with the Microsoft software) for a year or two, we went with TiVo and it was the best decision for us. The TiVo is far more reliable and stable; we've never lost any programs, never had any issues at all. Our Comcast box was very reliable compared to some of the horror stories that were relayed here. Not sure about the new Comcast boxes, however, but I'd probably still go with TiVo.


----------



## fruehling

Hello. I am looking for a simple box I can plus into the wall, then to the TV (not computer), that will give me QAM. Everything I have found seems to be PC centered. I am sure I just don't know the name of this type of device and therefor can't locate it. Can someone please give me this info and/or some decent brand names to start me out?


----------



## kosta27

what would the billing be for having a tivo hd unit with comcast hd programing, do you still pay tivo for their service as well? seems like that would be nickle and dimeing people to death.


----------



## TAB

I use a Tivo HD box - absolutely love it. I traded in my Comcast HD DVR and have never regretted it.


Yes Tivo charges for the service as well. Cost? I bought my box for $150 from craigslist and a lifetime subscription for $399 (monthly contracts are available for those who choose that route). So I had a $550 upfront cost but now have no monthly charge for the box & HD DVR service.


Comcast nickle and dimes you as well for the box & DVR service. I'm saving ~$16 per month off my comcast bill. I'll fully recover my upfront cost in just over 2 1/2 years.


The Tivo box is yours and can be resold. Lifetime service boxes retain a LARGE portion of their original price after you drive it off the lot. Check ebay. You can also add additional storage to your Tivo box. Having a box with 1 terabyte is awesome with all the HD olympics. If you ever switch to another cable provider (Fios), your Tivo stays with you.


Bottom line: is it cheaper? Not upfront, but in the long run yes. Once most people use a tivo they don't go back. Like comparing a Ferrari to a Ford. IMHO.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fruehling* /forum/post/14429914
> 
> 
> Hello. I am looking for a simple box I can plus into the wall, then to the TV (not computer), that will give me QAM. Everything I have found seems to be PC centered. I am sure I just don't know the name of this type of device and therefor can't locate it. Can someone please give me this info and/or some decent brand names to start me out?



The popular solution right now is the Samsung DTB-H260F. There should be cheaper ones available at some time. FCC did not require QAM in the CECB boxes so no cheapies or coupons.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14433236
> 
> 
> The popular solution right now is the Samsung DTB-H260F. There should be cheaper ones available at some time. FCC did not require QAM in the CECB boxes so no cheapies or coupons.



Does that have a QAM tuner? I haven't been able to find any reference that says it does.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14433507
> 
> 
> Does that have a QAM tuner? I haven't been able to find any reference that says it does.



Yes. You can view the manual online. Here is an excerpt talking about the connectors on the back:


"2 ANT / CABLE IN

Connect the AIR antenna or CATV antenna here.

Connect the cable in the event that a local cable

provider is passing through 8-level Vestigial Sideband

(8VSB) and Quadrature Amplitude Modulation (QAM)

on their systems."


I had the same problem initially with this because many summaries for the product don't mention cable or QAM capability. Thanks to Dan Kurts on AVS for pointing this out.


The manual is at:

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/do...p_nm=DTB-H260F


----------



## oversight

Anyone know or heard what the next round of HD stations planned for the Seattle area will be? Just curious...


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14439811
> 
> 
> Anyone know or heard what the next round of HD stations planned for the Seattle area will be? Just curious...



Speculation on my part, but Bellingham's KVOS is moving its OTA transmitter down to Marysville, Snohomish County (discussed in Seattle OTA thread). See KVOS Engineering Statement in Support of Amendment of Application . Their FCC application is likely to be approved. See FCC database entry .The Marysville transmitter should be up in a few months. Given FCC "must carry" rules, it's likely KVOS will return to Seattle-area Comcast systems after being yanked 16 years ago due to frequent syndicated-exclusivity conflicts with other Seattle stations. The station has changed ownership twice since then (Ackerly, then Clear Channel, now Newport Communications).


I have no idea if KVOS will actually offer high-def programming (currently only 480p) or if their program mix will be attractive.


----------



## SpokaneDoug

Our cable bill just came in, and Comcast is suddenly charging an additional $5.10/mo for each cableCard in my TiVo S3. I tried convincing the service rep that it wasn't really two additional connections, but had no luck.


Has anyone else challenged these new charges successfully? How did you do it?


----------



## seatacboy

 $34.43 Digital Starter, $33.43 Expanded Basic, and $9.99 Limited Cable in Issaquah? These were rates offered under the "old" franchise contract, and these appear to be much cheaper than rates elsewhere in Western Washington except for rates in the City of Tacoma (which has "Click Network" service competing with Comcast).


The City of Issaquah apparently is one of the rare municipalities in Washington which has aggressively bargained with Comcast over consumer pricing during the periodic cable TV franchise renewal process with Comcast. A local activist writing the Issaquah TV blog has a wealth of information regarding the dramatically lower cable TV rates offered to City of Issaquah residents, and the legal battle brewing between Comcast and the City regarding the applicability of the franchise-negotiated pricing to neighborhoods recently annexed into the City of Issaquah.


In Issaquah, a Cable TV Commission appears to exercise unusual scrutiny over the ongoing cable TV franchise performance. Most local elected officials don't negotiate as aggressively as Issaquah does with Comcast during the franchise renewal process. Further, most local cities (such as the City of Seatac) don't have an active Cable TV Commission monitoring franchisee performance. Skeptics might wonder if strategic campaign contributions to local incumbents for mayor and city council positions have any impact on franchise negotiations. In any event, very few franchise authorities force Comcast to grant huge price concessions as a condition of franchise renewal.


Here's a direct comparison between Issaquah pricing in October 2007 and the Comcast "_East King County and South King County Rate Card & Channel Guide, Summer 2008_":


Digital Starter Service:
Issaquah $34.43 

EKC/SKC $53.26


Expanded Basic Service:
Issaquah $33.43 

EKC/SKC $52.25


Are Issaquah's rates as posted at the Issaquah TV site still in effect? Is anyone here familiar with Issaquah's approach to bargaining with Comcast and influencing rates and services offered to Issaquah residents? Are there lessons which could be shared with other suburban cities? I'm sure Comcast has its side of the story, but inquiring minds are definitely curious about this state of affairs.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/14446017
> 
> 
> Our cable bill just came in, and Comcast is suddenly charging an additional $5.10/mo for each cableCard in my TiVo S3. I tried convincing the service rep that it wasn't really two additional connections, but had no luck.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else challenged these new charges successfully? How did you do it?



I also have 2 cable cards in my S3. First card is free, second card is $1.79. Always been this way for me, even on my latest statement dated July 28. Sounds like you need to keep calling until you get someone with a clue (yeah, that could take a while, but probably worth the effort.)


EDIT: Note, the first cc is free because I don't have a comcast box.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14451534
> 
> 
> I also have 2 cable cards in my S3. First card is free, second card is $1.79. Always been this way for me, even on my latest statement dated July 28. Sounds like you need to keep calling until you get someone with a clue (yeah, that could take a while, but probably worth the effort.)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Note, the first cc is free because I don't have a comcast box.




Yep, this is what I pay. The second cable card is not a 2nd connection.


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14452416
> 
> 
> Yep, this is what I pay. The second cable card is not a 2nd connection.



Arrrgh. I was paying nothing for the second card in my TiVo S3 until they "caught" me recently. I just checked my bill and they have $5.10 on there for this last month. Will call them in the morning. I'm the thief here? Riiiight.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Football (pre)season, yippee! Except, are we going to have Hawks games not broadcast in HD again this year? Just checked the guide data for tomorrow's game and no HD in the description (telecast on KONG 6 and 106).


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14456479
> 
> 
> Football (pre)season, yippee! Except, are we going to have Hawks games not broadcast in HD again this year? Just checked the guide data for tomorrow's game and no HD in the description (telecast on KONG 6 and 106).



it is in HD, Last weeks was...


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/14456435
> 
> 
> Arrrgh. I was paying nothing for the second card in my TiVo S3 until they "caught" me recently. I just checked my bill and they have $5.10 on there for this last month. Will call them in the morning. I'm the thief here? Riiiight.




I called this morning. They wouldn't switch it. They are sending a tech out to perform a service audit. I'm getting tired of these clowns.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14452416
> 
> 
> Yep, this is what I pay. The second cable card is not a 2nd connection.



I went to the Lynnwood store to trade in my cable box for a card a few months ago. The woman I happened to get at the counter was very well informed. She asked me which Tivo I had (Did you pay closer to $700 or $300 for it?) and asked if I had any other cable boxes. She even gave me a run down of how to activate it. I have a TvioHD, but I don't think she would've charged me for a second card if I had needed it If they don't know what the Series 3 Tivo is try calling back. Apparently some people there are fimilar with it.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/14446017
> 
> 
> Our cable bill just came in, and Comcast is suddenly charging an additional $5.10/mo for each cableCard in my TiVo S3. I tried convincing the service rep that it wasn't really two additional connections, but had no luck.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else challenged these new charges successfully? How did you do it?



Success!!! It helped that the phone rep understood Comcast's billing practices even less than I did. Here's my strategy:


The letter explaining the new charges claimed that one CableCard is free with a Digital Cable Package, additional cards are $1.79/mo, and additional outlets are $5.10/mo.


Comcast tried to claim that each cableCard was an additional outlet.


See Comcast's policy on TiVos at http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq...s.ashx?Id=4156 -- that gets rid of one of the extra card charges.


So then the issue is: which is the appropriate "nominal charge" for the 2nd card, $5.10 or $1.79? At that point, I asked for an example of when the $1.79 charge would apply. I claimed it would be for a 2nd TV set, which wasn't the case here. They couldn't come up with any other example, and agreed to charge only $1.79/mo for my TiVo.


----------



## stardrab

I'm wondering if the Seattle OTA channels are recompressed by Comcast? (I'm moving to Seattle in a few weeks) Although I've read from other forums that Comcast doesn't do this and that it's forbidden by the FCC, I've read that this OTA recompression is actually happening in some markets.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/8370425
> 
> 
> That raises another question altogether: why does Comcast in Whatcom County have CTV and CBC, while the rest of us have only CBC?
> 
> 
> And, yes, I expect them both in HD, too.



Great question!


----------



## Spike89

FYI if anybody lives in Woodway... Just saw this on Yahoo news:


Woodway, Wash., Awards Video Franchise to Verizon 

Tuesday August 19, 12:49 pm ET


Vote Paves the Way for Innovative, Competitive Choice for TV Service, Delivered Over the Nation's Most Advanced, All-Fiber-Optic Network Straight to Consumers' Homes

EVERETT, Wash., Aug. 19 /PRNewswire/ -- Residents of Woodway are a major step closer to having an innovative, reliable and competitive alternative for their television services, thanks to a unanimous vote by the Town Council Monday night (Aug. 18) authorizing Verizon to offer its fiber-optic-powered FiOS TV.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/080819/ny30858.html?.v=1


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/14477975
> 
> 
> FYI if anybody lives in Woodway... Just saw this on Yahoo news:
> 
> 
> Woodway, Wash., Awards Video Franchise to Verizon
> 
> Tuesday August 19, 12:49 pm ET
> 
> 
> Vote Paves the Way for Innovative, Competitive Choice for TV Service, Delivered Over the Nation's Most Advanced, All-Fiber-Optic Network Straight to Consumers' Homes
> 
> EVERETT, Wash., Aug. 19 /PRNewswire/ -- Residents of Woodway are a major step closer to having an innovative, reliable and competitive alternative for their television services, thanks to a unanimous vote by the Town Council Monday night (Aug. 18) authorizing Verizon to offer its fiber-optic-powered FiOS TV.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/080819/ny30858.html?.v=1



All together 8 cities have approved fios tv so far. Redmond will approve early next month. Fios TV service will start end of sept or early oct for all the cities.


I'm just ready to dump comcast. You can actually go to fios site and look at the channels that fios will offer in redmond and other cities in WA.


----------



## drew00001

Where is Woodway?


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14479761
> 
> 
> Where is Woodway?



Next to Edmonds (slightly SW)


----------



## oversight

What about Kirkland or Juanita area?


----------



## schwaggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpokaneDoug* /forum/post/14469771
> 
> 
> Success!!! It helped that the phone rep understood Comcast's billing practices even less than I did. Here's my strategy:
> 
> 
> The letter explaining the new charges claimed that one CableCard is free with a Digital Cable Package, additional cards are $1.79/mo, and additional outlets are $5.10/mo.
> 
> 
> Comcast tried to claim that each cableCard was an additional outlet.
> 
> 
> See Comcast's policy on TiVos at http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq...s.ashx?Id=4156 -- that gets rid of one of the extra card charges.
> 
> 
> So then the issue is: which is the appropriate "nominal charge" for the 2nd card, $5.10 or $1.79? At that point, I asked for an example of when the $1.79 charge would apply. I claimed it would be for a 2nd TV set, which wasn't the case here. They couldn't come up with any other example, and agreed to charge only $1.79/mo for my TiVo.



I called about this $5.10 charge today and was informed that just today (ironically enough) an audit was run and the $5.10 charge was removed from my account. $1.79 is all TiVo users should be paying for both cable cards. I asked whether the $5.10 charge(s) would be refunded retroactively for the past 2 years I've been paying and the answer was no! Big surprise. But the rep admitted that the audit is what caught the problem since the policy/terms had been updated on their site. I began with the question of why I'm not paying $1.91 for the second card and was told the above info... A bit of good news from an otherwise expensive company to deal with.


----------



## keebler87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/14477975
> 
> 
> FYI if anybody lives in Woodway... Just saw this on Yahoo news:
> 
> 
> Woodway, Wash., Awards Video Franchise to Verizon
> 
> Tuesday August 19, 12:49 pm ET
> 
> 
> Vote Paves the Way for Innovative, Competitive Choice for TV Service, Delivered Over the Nation's Most Advanced, All-Fiber-Optic Network Straight to Consumers' Homes
> 
> EVERETT, Wash., Aug. 19 /PRNewswire/ -- Residents of Woodway are a major step closer to having an innovative, reliable and competitive alternative for their television services, thanks to a unanimous vote by the Town Council Monday night (Aug. 18) authorizing Verizon to offer its fiber-optic-powered FiOS TV.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/080819/ny30858.html?.v=1



Great news. Verizon please get a little farther north and bless Bellingham with FIOS!


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14479955
> 
> 
> What about Kirkland or Juanita area?



Verizon reps are going through Kirkland now, to those that already have FIOS. I had a rep stop by Saturday. I should be hearing back from Verizon in a couple of weeks.


I noticed on the FIOS line-up on the web site for 98033, though, that MSNBC wasn't in the mix. WTF? I called the rep I chatted with and asked him to follow-up. (Gotta have my Olberman fix!)


Pricing for phone, internet & TV is considerably less than I'm presently paying Verizon/Comcast together.


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaggy* /forum/post/14480174
> 
> 
> I called about this $5.10 charge today and was informed that just today (ironically enough) an audit was run and the $5.10 charge was removed from my account.



A Comcast tech came by my house today and found "no problems" but said nothing about and failed to clarify their "Audit" while I was at work. He left me a message to call Comcast. I finally got someone on the other end who wasn't related to Bozo the Clown and got a refund for the "additional outlet" charges last month. Now I'm charged $1.79 going forward.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/14485266
> 
> 
> I noticed on the FIOS line-up on the web site for 98033, though, that MSNBC wasn't in the mix. WTF? I called the rep I chatted with and asked him to follow-up. (Gotta have my Olberman fix!)



You're right, no MSNBC but they do televise CNBC on four channels and ShopNBC on two channels. Strange.


The FIOS channel lineup has no information as to which local broadcasters are carried. There's a disclaimer about PEG channels, but no mention of KING, KOMO, KIRO etc.


Does FIOS carry CBUT Vancouver, like Comcast and nearly all other Western Washington cable ops?


Does FIOS carry KBTC Tacoma, like Comcast?


----------



## gdeep

I got a letter from comcast yesterday thanking me as there customer. Also they included 12 on demand movie coupons (1 per month).


Did anybody else get this letter too?


----------



## Bruceko

I also got the "audit" letter.

I have 4 cable cards, two in one tivo, one in a second tivo and one in a tv.

They are now charging me 2 x $1.79 and 2 x $5.10.

I called to complain and Comcast informed me that I have 5 cable cards.

The rep said he would have to have an audit run but in the mean time he would transfer me to customer service and see if they could issue a credit.

The customer service rep without much prompting offered to give me 12 months credit for the digital outlets and the cable cards. In addition she bumped me back up to 16 meg internet for no charge.


I thinks Comcast is starting to react to Verizon Fios service that is finally being deployed in our area


----------



## izub

That's the question.I don't see MOJO or Fox Sports NW HD listed on thier channel lineup...Anyone know? Thanks for any reply


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14495761
> 
> 
> I got a letter from comcast yesterday thanking me as there customer. Also they included 12 on demand movie coupons (1 per month).
> 
> 
> Did anybody else get this letter too?



I got it, just as I was thinking about returning the cable box I have for free right now... (I called to cancel my service and they basically offered me HD for free for a few months so I took it). Now I'll have to broker another deal to keep my current service for no charge so I can use this


----------



## jameskollar

So I switched ISP's from Earthlink to Comcast (Earthlink uses the same cable but is only 4Mbps without PowerBoost). Turns out they messed up my bill and started charging me $5.10 for my cablecard which is supposed to be free and they "accidentally" marked my modem as being leased when I own it outright and started charging me for that.


So I placed a call and they said they would do an audit and get back to me in two days. They didn't so I called them back and got a really nice rep. The audit had been done and they took off the additional charges. In addition, I said that I could switch to Click! (Tacoma Cable) and the took an additional ~$12 off my monthly basic service. I guess that is a standard discount for customers living in the Click! area as long as you ask for it.


I also asked for a week of free service for my troubles, and they gave it to me! Soooo.... I think they did right by me. Took about an hour of phone time, but it was worth it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14501194
> 
> 
> That's the question.I don't see MOJO or Fox Sports NW HD listed on thier channel lineup...Anyone know? Thanks for any reply



MOJO is jointly owned by cable companies Comcast, Cox, and Time-Warner, so I'd guess it's not a big priority for Verizon...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/14504095
> 
> 
> MOJO is jointly owned by cable companies Comcast, Cox, and Time-Warner, so I'd guess it's not a big priority for Verizon...



I take it back. According to Wikipedia :


> Quote:
> MOJO HD is available on Verizon FiOS in select markets on channel 682 and will expand nationally over the summer.


----------



## gdeep

Looks like Fios TV is live in lynnwood now with 99 hd channels:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r209...99-hd-stations


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14478961
> 
> 
> You can actually go to fios site and look at the channels that fios will offer in redmond and other cities in WA.



Do you have a link to where I can look at channel lineups? I am in Brier/Lynnwood and I want to get Fios.


Nevermind, I found it...

Fios Lineup for Redmond - 98053


----------



## wareagle

Checking the BTN website at http://bigten.channelfinder.net/start.asp?zip=98008 would lead me to think that Comcast in Seattle is carrying the Big Ten Network on channel 404, but it isn't there. No indication of whether it really isn't available in HD as well as SD.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14492057
> 
> 
> You're right, no MSNBC but they do televise CNBC on four channels and ShopNBC on two channels. Strange.
> 
> 
> The FIOS channel lineup has no information as to which local broadcasters are carried. There's a disclaimer about PEG channels, but no mention of KING, KOMO, KIRO etc.
> 
> 
> Does FIOS carry CBUT Vancouver, like Comcast and nearly all other Western Washington cable ops?
> 
> 
> Does FIOS carry KBTC Tacoma, like Comcast?



Verizon will carry MSNBC, CBUT in SD and FSNNW in HD. I'm looking at the Seattle Fios Channel line up that somebody uploaded at dslreports.com


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14520796
> 
> 
> Verizon will carry MSNBC, CBUT in SD and FSNNW in HD. I'm looking at the Seattle Fios Channel line up that somebody uploaded at dslreports.com



Wow, that lineup looks pretty sweet indeed! I'm seriously thinking about getting hooked up, it's available and I got the FIOS line to my house already for internet. Anyone made the switch yet? Any problems, regrets?


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14522796
> 
> 
> Wow, that lineup looks pretty sweet indeed! I'm seriously thinking about getting hooked up, it's available and I got the FIOS line to my house already for internet.



It's disturbing that Verizon's FiOS TV channel lineup omits disclosing whether ANY local broadcast stations are carried.


Whither KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCTS, KSTW, KCPQ, KONG, KBTC? Does FiOS carry local stations, or don't they?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14522993
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that Verizon's FiOS TV channel lineup omits disclosing whether ANY local broadcast stations are carried.
> 
> 
> Whither KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCTS, KSTW, KCPQ, KONG, KBTC? Does FiOS carry local stations, or don't they?



They show up if you input my zip code (98008) -- which is interesting, since it isn't a Verizon service area.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14523141
> 
> 
> They show up if you input my zip code (98008) -- which is interesting, since it isn't a Verizon service area.



Thanks for the link. All fourteen local Seattle-Tacoma stations show up on the FiOS Local lineup.


However, CBUT appears to be omitted from Verizon FiOS.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14525250
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. All fourteen local Seattle-Tacoma stations show up on the FiOS Local lineup.
> 
> 
> However, CBUT appears to be omitted from Verizon FiOS.



Trust me it will be there....Channel 2 on fios.


To prove it you can check the seattle channel pdf somebody uploaded on this site:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r209...99-hd-stations


----------



## newlinux

when someone gets verizon FIOS let us now about what's available in clear QAM, and firewire access to their boxes


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14526240
> 
> 
> Trust me it will be there...Channel 2 on fios.
> 
> 
> To prove it you can check the seattle channel pdf somebody uploaded on this site:



Thanks! The Seattle FiOS PDF shows CBUT on channel 2 (its real OTA number). Seattle FiOS also shows KVOS on channel 12. KVOS was deleted from Seattle-area cable lineups over 15 years ago.


Curiously, KBTC 28 is missing from the Seattle FiOS PDF , while the FiOS online channel lineup shown for ZIP 98008 lists KBTC but omits CBUT, KVOS and KBCB.


It looks like FiOS also offers nearly all of the OTA subchannels: QUBO, ION Life, Worship Network, KHCV 45.3 AAT TV , and (on the online version) the various KBTC subs.


FiOS not only offers an enormous selection of cable networks - including a lot of claimed HD channels - it seems to offer ALL of the local and regional OTA broadcast channels including subchannels.


Comcast, are you listening?


----------



## sievers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14447106
> 
> $34.43 Digital Starter, $33.43 Expanded Basic, and $9.99 Limited Cable in Issaquah?
> 
> Are Issaquah's rates as posted at the Issaquah TV site still in effect? Is anyone here familiar with Issaquah's approach to bargaining with Comcast and influencing rates and services offered to Issaquah residents? Are there lessons which could be shared with other suburban cities? I'm sure Comcast has its side of the story, but inquiring minds are definitely curious about this state of affairs.



I can't answer your questions about Issaquah's bargaining techniques but I can confirm those rates. I just moved to Issaquah a few months ago and those prices are correct. Interesting, I thought all Western WA was getting these good deals, didn't realize it was just Issaquah. I paid much more for the same service in the Chicago burbs.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sievers* /forum/post/14528173
> 
> 
> I can't answer your questions about Issaquah's bargaining techniques but I can confirm those rates. I just moved to Issaquah a few months ago and those prices are correct. Interesting, I thought all Western WA was getting these good deals, didn't realize it was just Issaquah. I paid much more for the same service in the Chicago burbs.



Local governments have a huge amount of power which they could exert at franchise renewal time. Issaquah Comcast subscribers typically save more than $200/year over pricing offered to subscribers elsewhere in King County. For example:


Digital Starter in Issquah:

$413.16 for 12 months (plus local taxes)


Digital Starter in rest of King County:

$639.00 for 12 months (plus local taxes)


----------



## Mike777

Does anyone know if Comcast is showing the Husky game this Saturday in HD?


I think people should start another thread about FIOS. This is "Comcast" HDTV, not FIOS. I came here to find out about Comcast stuff and everyone is talking about another service.


----------



## hummingbird_206

No, please don't take the FIOS discussion to another thread.







I like reading the comparisons to Comcast so that if FIOS ever becomes available to me I'll have read what others have to say!


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14530485
> 
> 
> No, please don't take the FIOS discussion to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like reading the comparisons to Comcast so that if FIOS ever becomes available to me I'll have read what others have to say!



I agree. Comcast is the 800-pound gorilla in the Puget Sound area, FiOS is only available to a tiny number of local residents.


I have observed there isn't even an active thread for Pierce County's Click! Network , which at this time has a lot more cable TV subscribers than FiOS.


----------



## wareagle

The Big Te(leve)n Network is now live on channel 404 in Seattle.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14530728
> 
> 
> I agree. Comcast is the 800-pound gorilla in the Puget Sound area, FiOS is only available to a tiny number of local residents.
> 
> 
> I have observed there isn't even an active thread for Pierce County's Click! Network , which at this time has a lot more cable TV subscribers than FiOS.



So "FIOS is only available to a tiny number of local residents", so this means we have to read about it in the Comcast thread? This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/14529684
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is showing the Husky game this Saturday in HD?



According to the channel guide we will be able to watch Chariots of Fire in glorious HD. Maybe this will show up on OnDemand some day so we can actually watch it in HD. As if the Pac-10 TV contract wasn't bad enough, now we can't even watch the games in HD. I'm glad I pay extra for this.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/14529684
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is showing the Husky game this Saturday in HD?



Well, it doesn't look good guys:


user Randy_ has entered room


Randy(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:41:20 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

FSN College Football in HD


analyst Christa has entered room

Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:42:02 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Hello Randy_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Christa. Please give me one moment to review your information.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:42:14 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Will the University of Washington vs the University of Oregon game that is broadcast on FSN on Saturday night be available in HD in Seattle? If not, why?


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:42:14 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I will assist you in resolving your cable service issue and answer any additional questions you may have regarding your services.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:43:21 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Will the University of Washington vs the University of Oregon game that is broadcast on FSN on Saturday night be available in HD in Seattle? If not, why?


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:43:53 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

If it's broadcast on the FSN, then it will be the same broadcast in HD on the FSN HD channel.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:44:38 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

We do not have an FSN-HD channel in Seattle.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:44:58 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Just one moment.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:45:18 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

It is usually shown on channel 664 (split with MOJO)


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:48:21 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Let me see if I can find out if it will be broadcast in HD.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:54:00 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I'm not showing it in HD.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:54:16 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I'm showing the game on Fox College Sports Pacific


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:54:30 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

And on channel 30


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:55:20 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Channel 30 is not HD. I don't even know what Fox College Sports Pacific is, but I'm sure it is not HD either.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:55:37 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I'm aware it's not hD.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:55:45 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I don't believe it is broadcast in HD.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:56:35 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

So I'm paying extra for all this HD content (more than satellite - as the ads would say), but somehow I'm missing how I am actually getting more. Please help.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:57:11 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

That is the network not us. If it was broadcast in HD, then we would carry it in HD.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:57:37 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

You just said it was broadcast on FSN-HD above.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:58:14 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

If you had the FSN HD, and if it were broadcast in HD.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:58:51 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I'm not showing it at all in HD. On any channel in the line up.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:00:53 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Is there anything else I may assist you with today?


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 22:01:17 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

So if FSN was broadcasting the game in HD you would definitely carry it?


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:01:30 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Yes.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:03:42 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Is there anything else I may assist you with today?


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 22:04:09 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Interesting, because on www.hdsportsguide.com/cfb/ they are listing the Washington Oregon game in HD.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:04:30 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Great! Does it also say that FSN is broadcasting it in HD?


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 22:04:56 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Yes, it is shown on FSN.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:05:16 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

This is a network issue.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:05:31 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

It is not shown as being broadcast in HD.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 22:07:05 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Well I'm sure on the standard def broadcast they will tout their HD broadcast. I guess we are stuck here in Seattle. Perhaps I can find someone with a satellite.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:07:25 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

You can check the channel 664, however, it's not showing up on the TVplanner.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:07:50 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

664 isn't showing on the TV planner.


Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 22:07:54 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

I'll try that. Hopefully we will luck out. Thanks.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:08:01 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

You're welcome.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:08:04 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Have a great night!


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:08:06 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

We strive to exceed your expectations and hope that you will take a moment to complete the 3 question survey that will follow our interaction, your feedback will help us to continue improving how we serve you.


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:08:08 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Comcast appreciates your business and values you as a customer. Our goal is to provide you with excellent service. If you need further assistance, you can chat with one of our Customer Support Specialists 24 hour a day, 7 days a week at http://www.comcastsupport.com/chat To close this chat, please click the close button at the top of your chat window


Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 01:08:11 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

Analyst has closed chat and left the room


analyst Christa has left room


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14531047
> 
> 
> The Big Te(leve)n Network is now live on channel 404 in Seattle.



I think it requires the Sports package, though.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/14531633
> 
> 
> 
> Christa(Wed Aug 27 2008 00:57:11 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>
> 
> That is the network not us. If it was broadcast in HD, then we would carry it in HD.
> 
> 
> Randy_(Tue Aug 26 2008 21:57:37 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>
> 
> You just said it was broadcast on FSN-HD above.



Someone call FSN and tell them to use the HD cameras that aren't needed for the Sonics anymore.


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/14531264
> 
> 
> So "FIOS is only available to a tiny number of local residents", so this means we have to read about it in the Comcast thread? This doesn't make any sense.



I think that the number might be higher than you think. Much of the Eastside has FIOS available, plus several other areas. As a phone/internet FIOS user for over a year, I enjoy seeing the discussions (and ultimate comparisons) in this thread. If, in fact, we're a "tiny" faction, it shouldn't create too much of an annoyance.


I think that many will probably do what I plan to do, i.e., drop the Comcast service to Limited, just to keep it around for comparison. Once we become a large user base, then it will probably make sense to create a different thread.


My $0.02.


----------



## hammond22

Both games this Saturday are being produced by FSN in HD. I think it is just a guide issue with Comcast.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14439811
> 
> 
> Anyone know or heard what the next round of HD stations planned for the Seattle area will be? Just curious...



I've been wondering this myself. Personally, as a fan of F1 racing, I'd love to get SPEED Network in HD.


Other favorites would be Travel and CBUT in HD (hopefully before the Vancouver Olympics)...


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/14536861
> 
> 
> I think that the number might be higher than you think. Much of the Eastside has FIOS available, plus several other areas. As a phone/internet FIOS user for over a year, I enjoy seeing the discussions (and ultimate comparisons) in this thread. If, in fact, we're a "tiny" faction, it shouldn't create too much of an annoyance.
> 
> 
> I think that many will probably do what I plan to do, i.e., drop the Comcast service to Limited, just to keep it around for comparison. Once we become a large user base, then it will probably make sense to create a different thread.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.



Does anyone know whether an old analog TV will work with Verizon FIOS TV?

What about a LCD TV that has a built-in QAM decoder?


I am not happy with Comcast (cost and number of HD channels), but seems like switching to Verizon FIOS TV (when it becomes available) may actually cost more if I have to rent a box for each TV.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/14539638
> 
> 
> I've been wondering this myself. Personally, as a fan of F1 racing, I'd love to get SPEED Network in HD.
> 
> 
> Other favorites would be Travel and *CBUT in HD (hopefully before the Vancouver Olympics)*...



Unfortunately, CTV has the rights to the 2010 and 2102 Olympics, so getting CBC-HD won't do you much good on the Olympics front until at least 2014. On the other hand, Hockey Night in Canada in HD and the occasional Blue Jays game in HD would still be pretty cool...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/14539918
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether an old analog TV will work with Verizon FIOS TV?
> 
> What about a LCD TV that has a built-in QAM decoder?
> 
> 
> I am not happy with Comcast (cost and number of HD channels), but seems like switching to Verizon FIOS TV (when it becomes available) may actually cost more if I have to rent a box for each TV.



Your QAM LCD should work with unencrypted channels but you will need a box for your analog TV.


On a separate note, FIOS Cablecards work with the two digital/HD Tivos. Cablecards are only necessary for encrypted channels. Further discussion is on tivocommunity.com.


----------



## coachv

This from Bob Condotta's blog on the Times site:


This is straight from the PR department at Fox Sports and includes the listings for the entire Northwest area.


Here they are, and hope you find the one that is in your area:


Bend Broadband 620


Broadstripe 737


Broadstripe (Port Townsend) 733


Canby Telephone Association 729


Charter 774


Click! 537


Comcast-OR 788


Comcast-WA 664


Crestview 626


DirecTV 687


DISH Network 426


GCI 658


Hood Canal 130


LocalTel 554


Minet 710


Northland 453


Rainier 510


Time Warner 726 or 799


WAVE:


South System (Port Orchard) 130


North System (LaConner) 246


West System (Port Angeles) 125


My understanding is this should apply for all games that are FSN national games


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vico512* /forum/post/14536861
> 
> 
> I think that the number might be higher than you think. Much of the Eastside has FIOS available, plus several other areas. As a phone/internet FIOS user for over a year, I enjoy seeing the discussions (and ultimate comparisons) in this thread. If, in fact, we're a "tiny" faction, it shouldn't create too much of an annoyance.
> 
> 
> I think that many will probably do what I plan to do, i.e., drop the Comcast service to Limited, just to keep it around for comparison. Once we become a large user base, then it will probably make sense to create a different thread.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.



Ok I did it! I ordered FiosTV, will be connected this Saturday. Going to try it and then I'll decide weather to keep it or go back to Comcast. vico512 did you get the service yet, or has anyone else? Will let you know how everything goes. Do we have a local FiosTV thread yet?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14546402
> 
> 
> Ok I did it! I ordered FiosTV, will be connected this Saturday. Going to try it and then I'll decide weather to keep it or go back to Comcast. vico512 did you get the service yet, or has anyone else? Will let you know how everything goes. Do we have a local FiosTV thread yet?



It would be nice to get a FIOS thread going to keep the FIOS news separate. We don't have FIOS in Sammamish, so I'm not that interested in getting daily FIOS news. If you set up a FIOS thread, I will certainly monitor it regularly as I am sure it is just a matter of time before Verizon rolls out FIOS in the north half of the City of Sammamish (the south half is Qwest territory). If FIOS proves to be good value for the money, I might switch when FIOS rolls out here.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14534469
> 
> 
> I think it requires the Sports package, though.



They sure aren't advertising its arrival at all and the lack of HD makes it pretty much worthless. I'm eying the Michigan schedule and if one of their later games gets shunted to BTN then it might finally be time to jump to D*


----------



## vico512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14546402
> 
> 
> Ok I did it! I ordered FiosTV, will be connected this Saturday. Going to try it and then I'll decide weather to keep it or go back to Comcast. vico512 did you get the service yet, or has anyone else? Will let you know how everything goes. Do we have a local FiosTV thread yet?



Due to some other commitments, I'll be getting the TV service in September. Should be only one cable to be installed from the existing FIOS box on the house.


-vic


----------



## seatacboy

Perhaps there should be a separate Seattle FiOS thread. FYI Verizon itself uses the weird mixed-case brand styling of "*FiOS*" rather than "*FIOS*" or "*Fios*".


Also, are there active users of the Tacoma/Pierce County Click! Network lurking here? They should reactivate that thread.


----------



## Mike777

The guide now lists the game in HD. What I hate is that if the game goes past 10:30, the feed got shut off last year and I had to switch to cheesy FSN channel 30.


FSN-HD deserves more of a dedicated channel. At least the game deserve flexible priority, so they don't get switched off like last year.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/14554777
> 
> 
> The guide now lists the game in HD. What I hate is that if the game goes past 10:30, the feed got shut off last year and I had to switch to cheesy FSN channel 30.
> 
> 
> FSN-HD deserves more of a dedicated channel. At least the game deserve flexible priority, so they don't get switched off like last year.



Beavers??? It's the DUCKS!!!










I agree with you, though I'm happy to have any of it in HD. The picture on normal FSN is often horrible.


Go Ducks!


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/14553729
> 
> 
> How do I find out if it is available for Bothell?



You should be able to just go to the FiosTV website and type in your zip code and it should tell you if it's available, but I also got stuff in the mail about it.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/14557314
> 
> 
> Beavers??? It's the DUCKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, though I'm happy to have any of it in HD. The picture on normal FSN is often horrible.
> 
> 
> Go Ducks!



I apologize to all Beaver fans for confusing them with the Ducks. Ever since Duck fans spit on my elderly Dad down in Eugene a few years ago, I have decided there is only one team to respect in Oregon.


----------



## timbrrr

I've had the sports package for about a week now. The compression on some of these channels makes them almost unwatchable.


----------



## izub

in the paper today Comcast cable tv going up 3.7% Oct 1st

link
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast30.html


----------



## ABHD

I started a new thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1061867 ) since there wasn't one and nobody else has started one. I got FiosTV installed today, and so far all I can say is Wow! FiosTV completely rocks with a 1080p tv and surround system. I will post more in the above thread once I have more experience with it... I've only been hooked up for a few hours.... installation smooth and so far so good.


ps. I don't think it's a good time for Comcast to be raising their prices since I'm now paying less and getting +3x more HD ( not sure about the on demand service yet, will check that out later ) "But at any one time" I'll take this over what Comcast is providing at it's prices with no hesitation and so far no regrets!


----------



## Nausicaa

Thanks. I'll bookmark it to follow.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14559107
> 
> 
> in the paper today Comcast cable tv going up 3.7% Oct 1st - link
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast30.html



Inflation is infecting more of the economy. Prices will keep going up unless a lot of people cancel their service (reduced demand) or alternative providers become available (i.e. Verizon FiOS).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14559107
> 
> 
> in the paper today Comcast cable tv going up 3.7% Oct 1st
> 
> link
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...comcast30.html



They need more $$ to buy gas for all those pointless truck rolls.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14559929
> 
> 
> They need more $$ to buy gas for all those pointless truck rolls.



...and to pay for their glitzy BS adds about "more HD at any given time".


(Because 5 min OnDemand video game trailers count somehow as HD viewing choices







)


----------



## jgbaldwin

Is anyone else "mad as hell" and not going to take it anymore? Comcast HD stations have been down all day. So much for watching the US Open in HD today. Prices going up for spotty service? AWESOME! Please Fios, come to Queen Anne. We need you!


----------



## jubxie

Anyone else having trouble with CW11 and KCPQ13 digital signals on comcast today? Im using mythtv and can't get them (they are on the same QAM channel). Did a complete rescan and many channels have been duplicated and only CW11 and KCPQ13 are gone. Is it just me. Comcast was no help. All other channels still work just fine. I can't miss the Seahawks game on Sunday!!!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jubxie* /forum/post/14585632
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with CW11 and KCPQ13 digital signals on comcast today? Im using mythtv and can't get them (they are on the same QAM channel). Did a complete rescan and many channels have been duplicated and only CW11 and KCPQ13 are gone. Is it just me. Comcast was no help. All other channels still work just fine. I can't miss the Seahawks game on Sunday!!!



No change here. On the tuner w/ PSIP, 11-1 KSTW, 13-1 KCPQ/Fox, 13-2 KCPQ/AccuWeather. On the tuner w/o PSIP, 111-1 KCPQ/Fox, 111-2 KSTW, 111-4 KCPQ/AccuWeather.


There is still something fishy with the PSIP data on this MUX. KSTW's PSIP ID on Comcast is "CW11 HD" but is "KSTW-DT" OTA. The remapping information is equally bungled: without PSIP, channels are as above. With PSIP, the mappings are correct, but direct tuning is broken: KSTW can be direct dialed at 111-1, KCPQ/Fox at 111-2, and KCPQ/AccuWeather at 111-3.


----------



## newlinux

I use mythtv and can still tune both channels 11.1 and 13.1 at their same locations. I haven't had to remap any channels in a while...


----------



## jubxie

OK. Thanks. Must be the signal quality of 9 on that channel. Do signals get weaker and stronger for anyone through comcast? I can't figure out if it is a problem with the cables/spliting in my house or if comcast messes with the signal strengths. BTW, im in greenwood.


----------



## jubxie

Well I re-ran a scan this morning, and it did find 11 and 13. The signal strength is now 20. Enough to find it but not enough to watch. I can't figure out why different channels on cable have different signal strengths? Maybe Ill just toss all my cables and start over.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Just called Comcast and told them Fios was in my neighborhood (Kenmore) and asked them if they could give me a better deal to keep from switching. They offered me 16 Meg internet and 30 additional channels for $78 instead of the $118 I'm currently paying. Also got rid of that $5.10 additional outlet charge that showed up the last couple of months. Deal good for 12 months. Comcastic!


----------



## postman

Guys

I know this is a bit OT for this thread but I'm hoping someone here can give me the answer I'm looking for.

We live in Redmond and disconnected our cable TV over the summer. I just called to reinstate and the CSR told me that on August 22 Comcast stopped analog broadcasting of all but the local channels. Is this true? I have a homebrew PVR with 2 capture cards, and if I can no longer just plug the cable into them I have a major headache of setting up 2 STBs and IR blasters and weeks of pain










Thanks for any knowledgeable replies - I trust the replies I'll get here way more than those from a CSR.


----------



## karlw56

does any know if we might get tbs hd for the playoffs ?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *postman* /forum/post/14598073
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I know this is a bit OT for this thread but I'm hoping someone here can give me the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> We live in Redmond and disconnected our cable TV over the summer. I just called to reinstate and the CSR told me that on August 22 Comcast stopped analog broadcasting of all but the local channels. Is this true? I have a homebrew PVR with 2 capture cards, and if I can no longer just plug the cable into them I have a major headache of setting up 2 STBs and IR blasters and weeks of pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any knowledgeable replies - I trust the replies I'll get here way more than those from a CSR.



I don't know about redmond but in Everett there is still analog service beyond the locals. Although it has been posted on this forum that plan is start phasing most of the analogs out starting next year...


----------



## wareagle

Analogs are still available in Bellevue (including channels like ESPN and Speed). Where do they hire these misinformation specialists?


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *postman* /forum/post/14598073
> 
> 
> We live in Redmond and disconnected our cable TV over the summer. I just called to reinstate and the CSR told me that on August 22 Comcast stopped analog broadcasting of all but the local channels. Is this true? I have a homebrew PVR with 2 capture cards, and if I can no longer just plug the cable into them I have a major headache of setting up 2 STBs and IR blasters and weeks of pain



There's no information on the City of Redmond cable franchise site mentioning the phase-out of analog service. 83% of Redmond households are cable subscribers, according to the City.


It was odd that a Comcast rep described their company as engaged in "*broadcasting*". Using the very precise legal semantics Comcast itself uses in court proceedings asserting its immunity to certain types of regulation, Comcast itself is not a broadcaster and does not "*broadcast*" anything. Comcast content is "*narrowcast*" to its paying subscribers only via cable, rather than to the general public via OTA transmission.


The analog-to-digital cable migration is unrelated to the OTA Digital TV Transition. Redmond might be a test location for the planned analog-to-digital channel migration. This is why Comcast won't offer you "expanded basic" service. You probably could ask "limited cable service" tier (about $16/month) and receive some analog channels, but even in that service tier, some of these channels are being gradually "bumped up to digital".


Even if you opt for "limited" service, you may need a Comcast's low-end digital STBs (described on their price sheet as "limited cable service customer equipment" for $1/month) to view some of the "limited" channels unless you have a properly-functioning clear QAM decoder available on your TV/VCR/other tuning device. Comcast's $1/month STB only provides a 480p standard-def picture, though; Comcast will make you pay extra to receive the actual HD local stations as well as to receive an HD STB.


----------



## postman

Thanks for all the info guys. Just to be clear, I was the one who used the term "analog broadcast" although the rep didn't correct me










I'm going to go ahead and order the Digital Starter package and hopefully I will be able to just hook up the cable to my old PVR and everythin will work. Thanks again for the quick replies!


D


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *postman* /forum/post/14598073
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I know this is a bit OT for this thread but I'm hoping someone here can give me the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> We live in Redmond and disconnected our cable TV over the summer. I just called to reinstate and the CSR told me that on August 22 Comcast stopped analog broadcasting of all but the local channels. Is this true? I have a homebrew PVR with 2 capture cards, and if I can no longer just plug the cable into them I have a major headache of setting up 2 STBs and IR blasters and weeks of pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any knowledgeable replies - I trust the replies I'll get here way more than those from a CSR.



I think the CSR didn't know what they were talking about or misunderstood your question. Analogs are still on cable and a VP assured me recently that they will be around for a long time (maybe until 2011). They do want to transition to "digital only" but they know they can't pull the rug out on a large chunk of their customer base. I think the misinformation is often used to up-sell the digital packages and it often works. If you don't want the Digital Starter then change your order to Basic Cable and save a bundle.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14599693
> 
> 
> I think the CSR didn't know what they were talking about or misunderstood your question. Analogs are still on cable and a VP assured me recently that they will be around for a long time (maybe until 2011). They do want to transition to "digital only" but they know they can't pull the rug out on a large chunk of their customer base. I think the misinformation is often used to up-sell the digital packages and it often works. If you don't want the Digital Starter then change your order to Basic Cable and save a bundle.



Per Comcast's price sheet:

_Digital Starter_ is *$55.75*
_Basic Cable_ is *$54.18* (apparently NOT being offered to new subscribers in my area)
_Limited Cable_ is *$17.99* or less (price varies depending on locality).


I agree that Comcast sales agents might tend to emphasize Comcast's own analog-to-digital channel migration as a sales tool to "upsell" clients to a higher service tier. What used to be called "Expanded Basic" (75 channels) is now "Basic Cable", and the lowest level is now "Limited Cable" (39 channels).


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Did anyone else have problems with their Tivo recording the Huskie game yesterday? Mine tried to use a channel around 440. The listing said the game was to be on that channel, but their was no signal to record. I happened to find the game on FSN further down the channels but missed the first half. Looks like the WSU game recorded OK.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14610078
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have problems with their Tivo recording the Huskie game yesterday? Mine tried to use a channel around 440. The listing said the game was to be on that channel, but their was no signal to record. I happened to find the game on FSN further down the channels but missed the first half. Looks like the WSU game recorded OK.



Both games were on FSNW. Not sure if the Husky game was in HD (I was at a bar and the only had SD). I was home by the start of the Coug game, whcih I could not get in HD. Generally, when a FSNW is in HD, it is broadcast on channel 664.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I mentioned last week that Comcast offered me free 16 meg service as part of a package to keep me as a customer. They said all I had to do to get it was unplug my modem for 30 seconds. Well, I've tried it several times over this past weekend and I don't think anything has changed. This is what I am getting from DSLreports:


Speed Test #57080342 by dslreports.com

Run: 2008-09-08 12:49:45 EST

Download: 2513 (Kbps)

Upload: 256 (Kbps)

In kilobytes per second: 306.8 down 31.3 up

Tested by server: 55 java

User: 2 @ dslreports.com

User's DNS: comcast.net


Can anyone who has 16 Meg service tell me what I should be seeing here? Should I call Comcast and complain? Thanks


----------



## TAB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14616525
> 
> 
> Both games were on FSNW. Not sure if the Husky game was in HD (I was at a bar and the only had SD). I was home by the start of the Coug game, whcih I could not get in HD. Generally, when a FSNW is in HD, it is broadcast on channel 664.



Huskies were on 664 (HD) & 30 (sd). The Tivo guide does not show the FSNW HD programs that appear on MOJO (664). Not sure why tivo thought the game was on 440 for you - perhaps you have a keyword (in a tivo seach) that triggered the program on 440.


Either way that penelty on Locker was a joke. That ref completely blew what was an otherwise great game that should have been decided in OT. That TD celebration didn't have an ounce of malice / unsportsmanlike conduct in it. That ref needs to put the rulebook to better use.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14616732
> 
> 
> I mentioned last week that Comcast offered me free 16 meg service as part of a package to keep me as a customer. They said all I had to do to get it was unplug my modem for 30 seconds. Well, I've tried it several times over this past weekend and I don't think anything has changed. This is what I am getting from DSLreports:
> 
> 
> Speed Test #57080342 by dslreports.com
> 
> Run: 2008-09-08 12:49:45 EST
> 
> Download: 2513 (Kbps)
> 
> Upload: 256 (Kbps)
> 
> In kilobytes per second: 306.8 down 31.3 up
> 
> Tested by server: 55 java
> 
> User: 2 @ dslreports.com
> 
> User's DNS: comcast.net
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has 16 Meg service tell me what I should be seeing here? Should I call Comcast and complain? Thanks



I actually get close to the adverteised rates (usually 10-13 Mbps down, 1-2Mbps Up). Do you have a router connected to your modem? Does it have any speed restrictions or QoS settings? I had to modify my QoS settings on my router to get those rates.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14616732
> 
> 
> I mentioned last week that Comcast offered me free 16 meg service as part of a package to keep me as a customer. They said all I had to do to get it was unplug my modem for 30 seconds. Well, I've tried it several times over this past weekend and I don't think anything has changed. This is what I am getting from DSLreports:
> 
> 
> Speed Test #57080342 by dslreports.com
> 
> Run: 2008-09-08 12:49:45 EST
> 
> Download: 2513 (Kbps)
> 
> Upload: 256 (Kbps)
> 
> In kilobytes per second: 306.8 down 31.3 up
> 
> Tested by server: 55 java
> 
> User: 2 @ dslreports.com
> 
> User's DNS: comcast.net
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has 16 Meg service tell me what I should be seeing here? Should I call Comcast and complain? Thanks



Try www.speakeasy.net/speedtest . I had a similar issue with Comcast, and they told me this is the site they use.


----------



## sharding

I've been getting very good speeds from Blast. I've seen sustained download speeds *above* 16mbps. I haven't recently tried the Speakeasy or DSLReports tests, but I downloaded a ~510MB file at an average of 16.875 mbps recently. Upload was just barely above 2mbps for a similarly sized file at the same time. I trust testing with a large file (big enough to overcome SpeedBoost) more than I trust any of those speed test sites. I can try one tonight when I get home if I remember, though.


(BTW, you're sure the dslreports numbers are Kbps and not KBps, right? Because 2513 KBps would be 20104kbps, which is well above 16mbps...)


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14616732
> 
> 
> I mentioned last week that Comcast offered me free 16 meg service as part of a package to keep me as a customer. They said all I had to do to get it was unplug my modem for 30 seconds. Well, I've tried it several times over this past weekend and I don't think anything has changed.
> 
> ...



Check your modem log file to see what level the modem is provisioned for. For example, logging onto my Motorola 5120 with http://192.168.100.1/logs.htm I see that my modem has is provisioned as d11_m_sb5120_silver_c01.cm -- which indicates 6mbps.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/14605757
> 
> 
> Per Comcast's price sheet:
> 
> _Digital Starter_ is *$55.75*
> _Basic Cable_ is *$54.18* (apparently NOT being offered to new subscribers in my area)
> _Limited Cable_ is *$17.99* or less (price varies depending on locality).
> 
> 
> I agree that Comcast sales agents might tend to emphasize Comcast's own analog-to-digital channel migration as a sales tool to "upsell" clients to a higher service tier. What used to be called "Expanded Basic" (75 channels) is now "Basic Cable", and the lowest level is now "Limited Cable" (39 channels).



Thanks for clarifying - I meant to say Limited Cable but forgot the terminolgy.


On another note:

Tivo HD XL DVR now available for $599

150 hours of HD recording

$399 for lifetime service

https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetai...&boxsku=R65800


----------



## brente

to mirror KCTS 9 SD


I also discovered that at least one future recording I had on my HD Tivo set for ch 108 was removed from the ToDo list, so fyi


Here's more info I just found on the KCTS.org web site...

http://www.kcts9.org/tvschedule/HDmoving 

_As part of our transition to all-digital broadcasting in February 2009, we're moving our high-definition channel from 9.5 (108 on Comcast cable) to 9.1 (Comcast 109) in Western Washington on Monday, September 8. ..._


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/14619128
> 
> 
> to mirror KCTS 9 SD
> 
> 
> I also discovered that at least one future recording I had on my HD Tivo set for ch 108 was removed from the ToDo list, so fyi
> 
> 
> Here's more info I just found on the KCTS.org web site...
> 
> http://www.kcts9.org/tvschedule/HDmoving
> 
> _As part of our transition to all-digital broadcasting in February 2009, we're moving our high-definition channel from 9.5 (108 on Comcast cable) to 9.1 (Comcast 109) in Western Washington on Monday, September 8. ..._



Good info... it appears to be in affect on my QAM tuner and 9.5 is gone. A channel I watch and record fairly regularly so thanks!


----------



## Nausicaa

Yes, all my 108 Season Passes are now moot.


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14618040
> 
> 
> Try www.speakeasy.net/speedtest . I had a similar issue with Comcast, and they told me this is the site they use.



I prefer www.speedtest.net although I do get similar results with speakeasy


----------



## gdeep

Is this Seattle Comcast High Speed forum now? Actually I don't give a damm about it as I'm moving too Fios soon.


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeggyD* /forum/post/14621650
> 
> 
> I prefer www.speedtest.net although I do get similar results with speakeasy



Did you notice that speedtest is using speakeasy for their Seattle test?


----------



## artseattle

Did anyone else notice that today, Ellen Degeneres was in HD but Oprah was not. Both are now being broadcast in HD. What gives?


Art


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/14619128
> 
> 
> to mirror KCTS 9 SD
> 
> 
> I also discovered that at least one future recording I had on my HD Tivo set for ch 108 was removed from the ToDo list, so fyi
> 
> 
> Here's more info I just found on the KCTS.org web site...
> 
> http://www.kcts9.org/tvschedule/HDmoving
> 
> _As part of our transition to all-digital broadcasting in February 2009, we're moving our high-definition channel from 9.5 (108 on Comcast cable) to 9.1 (Comcast 109) in Western Washington on Monday, September 8. ..._



Anyone got any idea why they did this? And, with no notice at all??? 108 was one of my favorite channels. Nice to get 2 chances to record or view some shows there.


----------



## Nausicaa

I would expect it is to match the other local TV HD simulcasts, where the HD channel is an increment of 100 from the SD channel:


4 & 104

5 & 105

6 & 106

etc...


----------



## jhachey

Up until now, KCTS-HD and KCTS-analog did not broadcast the same programming schedule. OTA, the low-def simulcast of the analog channel got the ".1" slot on the OTA broadcast, while the HD signal got one of the sub-channels.


As KCTS says on its web site, analog is disappearing, so they're getting ready for that by broadcasting only one schedule from now on - the HD and analog programming schedule will be identical from now on. Going forward the HD signal gets the ".1" slot on the OTA broadcast and there is no low-def simulcast of the analog signal on any subchannels. And in just a few months, the analog signal disappears altogether.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14624127
> 
> 
> And in just a few months, the analog signal disappears altogether.



I wish we could get Comcast to do this.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14624632
> 
> 
> I wish we could get Comcast to do this.



It'll happen - just not as soon as us HD-lovers would like. As quarque posted about six weeks ago, a local Comcast VP said


> Quote:
> "We have a separate project or effort next year to begin to convert a number of analog channels into digital. It is important to know that we have no plans to digitize what we call limited cable (the first 13 analog channels). We are planning to do is to digitize a large percentage, but by no means all, of what we now call expanded basic. Of the approximately 50 or so expanded basic analog channels (which sit above the 13 limited basic channels), we will digitize about 35 of those."



The good news is that Comcast has now signed up enough new linear HD channels that we should actually get a bunch of new HD channels once Comcast reclaims the bandwidth. Up until very recently, we had almost all of the HD that Comcast had to offer.


That's the one silver lining about falling behind other Comcast markets (Boston and Chicago) in the push to HD - at least when we see Comcast going to to 60+ HD channels elsewhere we know that we will EVENTUALLY see it here - typically about six to nine months later. In the meanwhile, having Verizon push FiOS into our market should incentivize the local Comcast folks to try and keep up on the HD front. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Verizon is in a hurry to upgrade their infrastructure in the north half of Sammamish where I live.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/14618033
> 
> 
> I actually get close to the adverteised rates (usually 10-13 Mbps down, 1-2Mbps Up). Do you have a router connected to your modem? Does it have any speed restrictions or QoS settings? I had to modify my QoS settings on my router to get those rates.



Well, per your advice I went into my modem and adjusted my Qos to 15000/800. Using Speakeasy I now get 6000 kbps and 600 kbps. That's an improvement, but still not 16000 kbps. Thanks. Got any other ideas about how to get it closer to 16000?


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14618523
> 
> 
> Check your modem log file to see what level the modem is provisioned for. For example, logging onto my Motorola 5120 with http://192.168.100.1/logs.htm I see that my modem has is provisioned as d11_m_sb5120_silver_c01.cm -- which indicates 6mbps.



I went to my modem's log file (DD-WRT) but all it showed were incoming and outgoing logs (dropped, rejected, and accepted). Couldn't find any provisioning info. Wonder is WW-DRT shows that info?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14625029
> 
> 
> I went to my modem's log file (DD-WRT) but all it showed were incoming and outgoing logs (dropped, rejected, and accepted). Couldn't find any provisioning info. Wonder is WW-DRT shows that info?



Is that the router, rather than the modem? What modem do you have?


----------



## PeggyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason75* /forum/post/14621836
> 
> 
> Did you notice that speedtest is using speakeasy for their Seattle test?



They use speakeasy's server, yes, but I still prefer Speedtest's interface.


----------



## boykster

Thinking about getting a TivoHD;


I'm a Tivo noob, but I've had comcast HD since day 1, and currently have the HD DVR. What do I need to know? I've read that a multistream card is the way to go, do I just stop by the comcast office and pick one up or do I have to schedule a service call? I'll probably be dropping off a standard cablebox for now and replacing it with the tivoHD box.


Does comcast use SDV in the seattle area? I've read that there's a fix in the works for that, but it's not quite ready.


Anybody with a TivoHD and seattle area comcast have any horror/good stories to share?


----------



## Nausicaa

I use TivoHD (have since three days after we switched to SARA). If we do use SDV, it is on none of the channels I watch.


----------



## drew00001

Yes, all you need to do is stop by Comcast and pickup a Cablecard. The card should be "paired," but you may need to "validate" the card.


One tip while installing the card is that you need to be very patient. Do not rerun guided setup just because everything doesn't work right at first.


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boykster* /forum/post/14629158
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a TivoHD;
> 
> 
> I'm a Tivo noob, but I've had comcast HD since day 1, and currently have the HD DVR. What do I need to know? I've read that a multistream card is the way to go, do I just stop by the comcast office and pick one up or do I have to schedule a service call? I'll probably be dropping off a standard cablebox for now and replacing it with the tivoHD box.
> 
> 
> Does comcast use SDV in the seattle area? I've read that there's a fix in the works for that, but it's not quite ready.
> 
> 
> Anybody with a TivoHD and seattle area comcast have any horror/good stories to share?



I have had a Series 3 (original HD) since Oct. 06. Get the multi-stream CableCard from the "Cable Store". Plug it into the TiVo using the TiVO instructions. You may still have to call to get it "activated" but it didn't require a truck roll even in my day.


TiVo is the way to go if you don't mind the extra cost. I've had lifetime forever so I don't mind at all. Just do it!


----------



## boykster

Thanks for the info and the encouragement. I'm buying one from a buddy who went directv for the nfl package, and I'm really looking forward to it. The comcast DVR has been driving me nutso with the remote lag / delays, odd interface workflow, etc.


----------



## MpeterH

Hi everyone. I'm new here; in fact, what started out as a necessity has now become more curiosity on my part to learn more about this stuff. Hope to learn lots and contribute eventually. I just moved to Pittsburgh, but I'm from Seattle, and thought I'd get some help from my hometown.


For now, I'll give you my situation, and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.


I just moved to Pittsburgh (address is 5701 Centre Avenue, Pittsburgh, PA 15206), and live on the 13th floor (total of 16 floors). The apartment building is the tallest in this area btw, especially on the 13th floor where I don't have any obstacles from my window view. I just bought my first TV set in my life, and it's due to arrive in less than a week. Very excited. It's a Samsung LNS4041D (40 inches) and has a ATSC tuner embedded in it. I am currently subscribed to Comcast's basic cable (~$15/month), and am interested in getting OTA HD channels. After looking around a lot of forums and websites, I came across the atennaweb website, and had some questions.


As you can see below, the digital stations available are plentiful (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC being the most important ones).











The problem is where my window is located. I live on the side of the apartment such that my balcony windows face southeast-ish, parallel to line C.











From this viewpoint, the only feasible channel I can get seems to be ABC; maybe FOX but 45.4 miles seems a bit far away. All the channels I want to watch are on the other side of the building, for which I have no view of. I'm wondering if there's a solution to this, and what I can do. I was thinking if there was a tall building right across from my view, I could get some signals bouncing off, but that doesn't seem feasible (the apartment across from my view is about 10 stories high). Is it possible to still get a signal originating from the Northwest direction even if I don't have a line of sight? I really hope so, and hope that I am overthinking this. There is a big enough hill about four miles from my view (South) where I can't see what is on the other side. Does anyone think it's enough to deflect some signals to my apartment?


And finally, all the digital signals in my area are UHF. I do remember seeing something about how certain stations may change to VHF come around Feb next year. Should I get a UHF/VFH combo antenna?


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## wareagle

MpeterH --


The tuner on your TV can receive unencrypted QAM channels using the Comcast cable. That should allow you to get OTA channels without bothering with an antenna.


----------



## MpeterH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14633251
> 
> 
> MpeterH --
> 
> 
> The tuner on your TV can receive unencrypted QAM channels using the Comcast cable. That should allow you to get OTA channels without bothering with an antenna.



Hi wareagle! Thanks for your advice. However.. I am pretty sure that my TV (Samsung LN-S4041D) only has an NTSC and ATSC tuner in it.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MpeterH* /forum/post/14633613
> 
> 
> Hi wareagle! Thanks for your advice. However.. I am pretty sure that my TV (Samsung LN-S4041D) only has an NTSC and ATSC tuner in it.



Have you tried it? According to the manual there are separate "air" and "cable" inputs to the tuner.


----------



## quarque

MpeterH - while we do appreciate the sentimentality of posting in the Seattle Comcast thread, you would be better helped by Pittsburgh locals in their OTA thread. It does not appear your set has a QAM capable tuner from my brief net search so you are stuck with OTA or getting a QAM capable tuner box and using your cable as wareagle suggested. You *might* be able to pick up more stations using a high-quality directional indoor antenna and aiming for bounced signals off large buildings nearby. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## drlovety

What website did MpeterH use? Thanks


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlovety* /forum/post/14639795
> 
> 
> What website did MpeterH use? Thanks


 www.antennaweb.org 


But I prefer

www.tvfool.com 


It was more accurate for me. they use the same dataset though, so I'm sure you could tweak the antennaweb options to be more accurate for your location.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14624127
> 
> 
> Up until now, KCTS-HD and KCTS-analog did not broadcast the same programming schedule. OTA, the low-def simulcast of the analog channel got the ".1" slot on the OTA broadcast, while the HD signal got one of the sub-channels.
> 
> 
> As KCTS says on its web site, analog is disappearing, so they're getting ready for that by broadcasting only one schedule from now on - the HD and analog programming schedule will be identical from now on. Going forward the HD signal gets the ".1" slot on the OTA broadcast and there is no low-def simulcast of the analog signal on any subchannels. And in just a few months, the analog signal disappears altogether.



I'm surprised that people aren't up in arms about this. We essentially lost our dedicated PBS HD channel, which had nothing to do with the analog switch. They just relabled the useless simulcast digital channel as KCTSHD, and eliminated the full time HD channel.


It's like when Food HD went simulcast and we lost a great HD channel and gained an abomination. Thankfully, we still have HDT.


----------



## artshotwell

Well, I certainly hate losing the HD channel. There were shows that didn't show up on the basic channel, second showings of some shows, and HD versions that just were shown in SD on the basic channel. It was full-time HD. I've watched KCTS over the years as it seemed to get better, then worse. In my opinion, they consistently make poor programming decisions. Pushing great shows to the middle of the night, or simply passing on PBS shows that looked good to me. Showing HD shows in SD/letterboxed, which for me look like mini video on my HD screen. Then the decision a few months ago to make 9.1 all SD because they wanted to make it easier on their backcountry, east-of-the-mountains translators and rebroadcasters. Video and audio dropouts galore on some shows. HD shows squeezed. I dropped my KCTS membership several years ago and subscribed to HBO...they never seem to have the kinds of issues KCTS has.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/14641578
> 
> 
> . . . the decision a few months ago to make 9.1 all SD because they wanted to make it easier o . . .



According to the KCTS link above, "every show is now broadcast in native or up-converted HD."


The few times I have looked at KCTS since 9.1 became the HD channel, the content was neither broadcast in native HD or up-converted HD. This means that KCTS will be removed from my favorites lists, and I can't see watching unless I hear that it has improved. This is exactly what I did with ABCFamily, which is also a complete waste of bandwidth. IMO.


----------



## artshotwell

I, too, have noted programs this week that were not HD nor upconverted. They're off my list, except for Washington Week. I'll keep an eye on them, though.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/14640996
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that people aren't up in arms about this. We essentially lost our dedicated PBS HD channel, which had nothing to do with the analog switch. They just relabled the useless simulcast digital channel as KCTSHD, and eliminated the full time HD channel.
> 
> 
> It's like when Food HD went simulcast and we lost a great HD channel and gained an abomination. Thankfully, we still have HDT.



Hmmm... I'm going to have to check this out tonight. I switched to FiosTV about 2 weeks ago and back then the channel was already set to 509-KCTS9-HD... at first I was wondering what happened to the "108" version of the channel we had on Comcast, but looked it up and saw they were going to be switching over in Sept, but for some reason on Fios it was already set that way even in Aug.


I do remember running thru the HD channels just the other night and coming upon a Nature show, it looked stunning in HD like something you'd see on HDT, no macroblocking, amazing pq, etc... I was thinking how much this channel has improved in quality since they switch to 9... but maybe that must have been before the offical switch I guess? I'm not certain because the channel has been 509 to me and didn't change in number. If the channel is as crappy now as you all are saying, I hope this is just a temporary regression.


----------



## Nausicaa

Well I admit that, at the moment, it has not been a huge loss for me, but that is mainly because the shows I did watch on 108 (Everyday Food, Nova, Secrets of the Dead) had all gone into re-runs so I had no new content being recorded from that channel for months.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/14597248
> 
> 
> Just called Comcast and told them Fios was in my neighborhood (Kenmore) and asked them if they could give me a better deal to keep from switching. They offered me 16 Meg internet and 30 additional channels for $78 instead of the $118 I'm currently paying. Also got rid of that $5.10 additional outlet charge that showed up the last couple of months. Deal good for 12 months. Comcastic!



I am in Kenmore also...Fios bundle of tv net and phone will be here on Oct 12th for $99 a month dvrhd free for a year...Comcast will match that but why bother with them anymore when I can get over 100 REAL CHANNELS including TBS HD so I can watch the MLB Playoffs in HD


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14649522
> 
> 
> I am in Kenmore also...Fios bundle of tv net and phone will be here on Oct 12th for $99 a month dvrhd free for a year...Comcast will match that but why bother with them anymore when I can get over 100 REAL CHANNELS including TBS HD so I can watch the MLB Playoffs in HD



Baseball on TBS-HD looks stunning btw, you won't be disappointed one bit. Nothing against Comcast, who knows I may be going back someday, but for me, right now and for the money, and especially if you have a nice 1080p TV or home theater, Fios is the way to go for HD if you can get it.


Hopefully this will finally, get Comcast Seattle to get moving in terms of HD... I wonder if they were anticipating that FiosTV would only bring the 30 something HD channel service to our area like they have in Portland right now, but bamm, they hit us with 100!


----------



## Wolfport

Congrats on getting FIOS, ABHD. I'm also in Woodinville and so far I've stayed with Comcast.


Could you tell me if you can get CBUT through FIOS? That's been a reason we've stayed with Comcast so far, though now that the Olympics are over it's less important for us to see a Canadian channel.


----------



## gdeep

I called comcast to see what they can do to keep me as Verizion is knocking on my door. I'm already on promotion for one year for internet and cable tv so rep couldn't give me any more discount. I have HD Dvr and he gave me 1 year promotion for free hd dvr. That's additional saving of 13.95 per month.


You should all call in to get that deal.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14682911
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You should all call in get that deal.



When Verizon takes over from Qwest in my neighborhood perhaps I will.


----------



## jliem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfport* /forum/post/14676974
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting FIOS, ABHD. I'm also in Woodinville and so far I've stayed with Comcast.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if you can get CBUT through FIOS? That's been a reason we've stayed with Comcast so far, though now that the Olympics are over it's less important for us to see a Canadian channel.



I'd be interested in the answer to this as well. Verizon is currently carving up my area installing their cabling (in fact, they accidentally ruptured a water line today and had to shut off water to a few houses, including mine, while they repair it). So I'm hoping FIOS will be an option for me soon, but I'd have to think twice if they don't carry CBC.


----------



## plateauman

How about MSNBC on FiOS? I don't see that on their list at all, I gotta have my Hardball!

I see yellow stripes in front of all the houses on my street in Sammamish right where the Comcast cable lines are, so I'm wondering if there is some installations planed soon.


----------



## seattleguy

Over the years we've switched around from Comcast to DirectTV to Dish and now back to Comcast, primarily because we've moved and only have a single outlet at each TV.


Two channels I immediately miss coming from Dish are Bravo HD and Travel Channel HD. Any ideas if/when Comcast might add these?


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfport* /forum/post/14676974
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting FIOS, ABHD. I'm also in Woodinville and so far I've stayed with Comcast.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if you can get CBUT through FIOS? That's been a reason we've stayed with Comcast so far, though now that the Olympics are over it's less important for us to see a Canadian channel.



No CBC yet, but this channel is listed on the channel lineup brochure they gave me during installation. I asked the tech about this and he said they were still in the process of adding some channels like FSN-HD for instance on Oct 1st. If CBUT gets added, I'll let you know.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/14697053
> 
> 
> How about MSNBC on FiOS? I don't see that on their list at all, I gotta have my Hardball!
> 
> I see yellow stripes in front of all the houses on my street in Sammamish right where the Comcast cable lines are, so I'm wondering if there is some installations planed soon.



Yes, MSNBC is on channel 103, but not in HD. The only HD news besides all the locals currently are CNN-HD, CNBC-HD, FoxNews-HD, FoxBuisness-HD and TWC-HD. I'm sure they will add an HD version of MSNBC at some point.


----------



## rickeame

So have the DVR's for Comcast gotten any better in the last year? I moved to DirecTV this year and am pretty fed up with the VERY poor quality of their DVR's (I just lost all of the shows recorded in the past week because of their poor software which recorded them all as black). However, I remember comcasts also sucking pretty bad. I had the Tivo Series 3, but that of course didn't do on demand. It seems you can't have it all in this world.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/14717539
> 
> 
> So have the DVR's for Comcast gotten any better in the last year? I moved to DirecTV this year and am pretty fed up with the VERY poor quality of their DVR's (I just lost all of the shows recorded in the past week because of their poor software which recorded them all as black). However, I remember comcasts also sucking pretty bad. I had the Tivo Series 3, but that of course didn't do on demand. It seems you can't have it all in this world.



Can't speak for all DVR's but my Comcast unit has a senility attack about once a month. The problems vary from recordings all black to recordings going forever to recording not made at all. I used to do the complete reset outlined in Wikipedia but nowadays I just pull the plug, wait a minute, plug back in, wait for Guide to replenish and all is fine for another several weeks. Perhaps cycling power on your DVR would work. It is hard to believe in this day and age you can't get a decent DVR. We can put a man on the moon but we can't record a stupid TV show reliably. Tivo still seems the most reliable but lacks some basic functions. Really, how tough could it be to make a DVR that does it all and does it reliably? I work in industrial controls and if our stuff was this bad we'd be out of business.


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14718321
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all DVR's but my Comcast unit has a senility attack about once a month. The problems vary from recordings all black to recordings going forever to recording not made at all. I used to do the complete reset outlined in Wikipedia but nowadays I just pull the plug, wait a minute, plug back in, wait for Guide to replenish and all is fine for another several weeks. Perhaps cycling power on your DVR would work. It is hard to believe in this day and age you can't get a decent DVR. We can put a man on the moon but we can't record a stupid TV show reliably. Tivo still seems the most reliable but lacks some basic functions. Really, how tough could it be to make a DVR that does it all and does it reliably? I work in industrial controls and if our stuff was this bad we'd be out of business.



Our Comcast DVR has the same problem. My wife usually complains about once a month that her programs won't play. I pull the plug on the back and wait a few seconds and plug it back in. After it reboots it works fine. I was wondering if a different box would help.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/14720623
> 
> 
> Our Comcast DVR has the same problem. My wife usually complains about once a month that her programs won't play. I pull the plug on the back and wait a few seconds and plug it back in. After it reboots it works fine. I was wondering if a different box would help.



I have two DCH3416's and they have never lost a program. In fact, I just completed the BSG in HD which I recorded last year. There is one thing I do, I never ever turn off the DVR. I've never has to reboot to get the DVR to work.


That said, it's not flawless. I hate how sometimes it queues a bunch of commands and then runs them all at once. There are other things but that's nit picking. It is functional (for me).


I do really love the 30 second skip. No need to watch commercials on recorded stuff. Overall I'm happy with the box but disappointed in the parltry storage and would like to see room to room streaming. Oh well...


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14722564
> 
> 
> I have two DCH3416's and they have never lost a program. In fact, I just completed the BSG in HD which I recorded last year. There is one thing I do, I never ever turn off the DVR. I've never has to reboot to get the DVR to work.
> 
> 
> That said, it's not flawless. I hate how sometimes it queues a bunch of commands and then runs them all at once. There are other things but that's nit picking. It is functional (for me).
> 
> 
> I do really love the 30 second skip. No need to watch commercials on recorded stuff. Overall I'm happy with the box but disappointed in the parltry storage and would like to see room to room streaming. Oh well...



It never loses any programs. For some reason it freezes up when first trying to playback a program. After the reboot it works fine. We also get the problem with commands.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/14722696
> 
> 
> It never loses any programs. For some reason it freezes up when first trying to playback a program. After the reboot it works fine. We also get the problem with commands.



Weird, never freezes on playback for me. Perhaps you do need a new box?


----------



## hammond22

I have a question hopefully you guys can help me with. I live in Issaquah and my parents are down in Portland. I have a Comcast HD Box and they do not. I believe they just have a standard DVR box from Comcast even though they have an HD TV. Long story..... I'll be travelling to Portland in early October and want to watch NFL games at their house in HD. Can I bring my HD DVR box I'm currently using in Issaquah down to Portland? Can I swap out their receiever with mine for the weekend?



Thanks...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammond22* /forum/post/14724753
> 
> 
> ...Can I swap out their receiver with mine for the weekend?
> 
> ...



I'm sure the answer is no, since each box is attached to a specific account. I don't think you can even take your DVR to another location and play back programs recorded on it.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14725066
> 
> 
> I'm sure the answer is no, since each box is attached to a specific account. I don't think you can even take your DVR to another location and play back programs recorded on it.



Actually, I have used both my Tivo (with Cablecards) and my Cable Modem at my parent's house. I spoke with a Comcast Business Account Tech before doing so, and was told to just "give it a try. . . sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't . . . but the closer you are to the 2nd location, the better chance of success."


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14725066
> 
> 
> ... I don't think you can even take your DVR to another location and play back programs recorded on it.



You're right! They are watching your house and will jump out of the bushes and force you to take your DVR back into the house. Devious little devils...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14726207
> 
> 
> You're right! They are watching your house and will jump out of the bushes and force you to take your DVR back into the house. Devious little devils...



Well, they are watching the box electronically.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammond22* /forum/post/14724753
> 
> 
> I have a question hopefully you guys can help me with. I live in Issaquah and my parents are down in Portland. I have a Comcast HD Box and they do not. I believe they just have a standard DVR box from Comcast even though they have an HD TV. Long story..... I'll be travelling to Portland in early October and want to watch NFL games at their house in HD. Can I bring my HD DVR box I'm currently using in Issaquah down to Portland? Can I swap out their receiever with mine for the weekend?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I have no cable boxes, I subscribe to Limited Basic Comcast cable ($16 per month less $10 discount for having Comcast internet service) and I watch all of the local HD stations with my QAM internal tuners on two of my digital TVs.


If your parents' HDTV has a built-in QAM digital tuner, you should be able to connect directly to the incoming cable (without their cable box) and tune in the local HD stations. If your football is on the local channels, you should not need your HD DVR box to watch. But to time shift, you need some kind of DVR box.


I would guess that your HD cable box from home would probably not work on the Portland system, not due to compatibility issues, but rather due to being on a different Comcast local system. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14726364
> 
> 
> Well, they are watching the box electronically.




Well where's the fun in that?!?!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14725066
> 
> 
> I don't think you can even take your DVR to another location and play back programs recorded on it.



I've done that a couple of times, actually.


----------



## cbrucia

What happened to the cornucopia of HD Seattle-area Comcast customers were supposedly getting this year? There's been nothing since the addition of Disney and ABC Family, which barely show any content that's actually, you know, in hi-def.


Every time the message light comes on the box I think it's good news only to get endless messages about phone services I don't want, PPVs I don't care about and crappy locally-produced stuff for On Demand.


Where's TBS-HD? It was bad enough to miss the MLB playoffs last year and now it would seem we're going to miss them a full year later. Meanwhile, TBS is showing more and more stuff in HD, like the Office.


There are certainly plenty of HD options out there to add, all of them guaranteed to add more real HD to our TVs than the Disney/ABC Family additions.


So Comcast, where are some new channels? Save the misleading garbage about "more HD via On Demand" for your ad campaigns.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/14737290
> 
> 
> What happened to the cornucopia of HD Seattle-area Comcast customers were supposedly getting this year? There's been nothing since the addition of Disney and ABC Family, which barely show any content that's actually, you know, in hi-def.
> 
> 
> Every time the message light comes on the box I think it's good news only to get endless messages about phone services I don't want, PPVs I don't care about and crappy locally-produced stuff for On Demand.
> 
> 
> Where's TBS-HD? It was bad enough to miss the MLB playoffs last year and now it would seem we're going to miss them a full year later. Meanwhile, TBS is showing more and more stuff in HD, like the Office.
> 
> 
> There are certainly plenty of HD options out there to add, all of them guaranteed to add more real HD to our TVs than the Disney/ABC Family additions.
> 
> 
> So Comcast, where are some new channels? Save the misleading garbage about "more HD via On Demand" for your ad campaigns.



Per Steve Kipp (VP) we won't be getting any new hd channel until next year.


----------



## artseattle

I've always wondered about this and now that the topic has been discussed, my question is:


Let's say I've recorded several episodes of "24" on my 3416. Can I bring it to another location, hook it up to a TV and watch the shows? Specifically, I would be hooking it to a TV that has no cable connection. I'm guessing that I wouldn't get a menu because I wouldn't be hooked up.


Has anyone tried this?


----------



## coachv

It's been a while now since we've received any new HD stations in the area...any word out there of anything? I would love CNN-HD or FOXNEWS-HD during the run up to the election.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/14737811
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about this and now that the topic has been discussed, my question is:
> 
> 
> Let's say I've recorded several episodes of "24" on my 3416. Can I bring it to another location, hook it up to a TV and watch the shows? Specifically, I would be hooking it to a TV that has no cable connection. I'm guessing that I wouldn't get a menu because I wouldn't be hooked up.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



I believe the answer is yes. I was able to watch my DVR recordings while my cable was out, ripped from the pole due to construction activity. The box's menu continued to work.


----------



## boykster

Well wish me luck - TivoHD arrived yesterday and I have the m-card in my car ready for me to install. The very nice customer service agent told me I will have to call to get the card activated, but that it should be simple (we'll see) =D


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/14737921
> 
> 
> It's been a while now since we've received any new HD stations in the area...any word out there of anything? I would love CNN-HD or FOXNEWS-HD during the run up to the election.



We won't get anything new this year. Might have to wait until feb of next year.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14739219
> 
> 
> We won't get anything new this year. Might have to wait until feb of next year.



unbelievable that the baseball playoffs will be on TBS and we don't get hi-def...Fios they said, will be available on Oct 12 in my area...not soon enough


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/14738625
> 
> 
> I believe the answer is yes. I was able to watch my DVR recordings while my cable was out, ripped from the pole due to construction activity. The box's menu continued to work.



I think that was only true because your box had previously connected via cable and had not lost power since getting the guide etc. If I unplug my DVR I can't do anything with it (including use DVR functions) until it downloads a minimum of info from the head end. So my guess is NO, you can't take your box elsewhere and use it because once the power is lost it has to start from scratch. With no cable or valid account/service it will do almost nothing useful.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14741011
> 
> 
> I think that was only true because your box had previously connected via cable and had not lost power since getting the guide etc. If I unplug my DVR I can't do anything with it (including use DVR functions) until it downloads a minimum of info from the head end. So my guess is NO, you can't take your box elsewhere and use it because once the power is lost it has to start from scratch. With no cable or valid account/service it will do almost nothing useful.



As I said, I've taken my box elsewhere a couple of times to view material on my DVR. Worked just fine. DCT-3416.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/14737811
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about this and now that the topic has been discussed, my question is:
> 
> 
> Let's say I've recorded several episodes of "24" on my 3416. Can I bring it to another location, hook it up to a TV and watch the shows? Specifically, I would be hooking it to a TV that has no cable connection. I'm guessing that I wouldn't get a menu because I wouldn't be hooked up.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



Pretty easy to test... just disconnect the coax cable, unplug the box, wait 10 minutes (or whatever), plug power back in, see if you can play stuff. The box won't know that you haven't actually traveled to your uncle Morty's house


----------



## foote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/14737811
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about this and now that the topic has been discussed, my question is:
> 
> 
> Let's say I've recorded several episodes of "24" on my 3416. Can I bring it to another location, hook it up to a TV and watch the shows? Specifically, I would be hooking it to a TV that has no cable connection. I'm guessing that I wouldn't get a menu because I wouldn't be hooked up.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



If you hit the "My DVR" button on your remote, it should take you straight to your list of recorded shows.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I tried using my DVR on my projector, but if the box isn't connected to cable, it wouldn't play anything; wanted to watch the JAWS in HD I had recorded.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/14747364
> 
> 
> I tried using my DVR on my projector, but if the box isn't connected to cable, it wouldn't play anything; wanted to watch the JAWS in HD I had recorded.



Exactly what I found. If you do not allow the box to get the minimum of data downloaded from Comcast it will not let you do much of anything. I had to wait several minutes after a restart before it would even let me go to the DVR menu. Perhaps older boxes allowed this stand-alone operation, but my 3416 does not.


----------



## randman11

What does everybody use for a channel guide? The cable box guide is clearly inaccurate (no WSU-UO game in HD on 664).


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/14752526
> 
> 
> What does everybody use for a channel guide? The cable box guide is clearly inaccurate (no WSU-UO game in HD on 664).



Look at Channel 30 (FSNW) and ask yourself if you think the game is in HD. If your answer is "yes" (the game is in HD), then turn to Channel 664.


I think this is what everyone else does.


----------



## nwbear

Anyone else in Seattle suddenly missing their unencrypted cable channels? I'm in the Bellevue area and am no longer receiving the local channels in HD. When I scan for new channels the TV does recognize the standard range of QAM channels, but is unable to receive any of them. It was (and should be) recognizing and tuning in the local channels.


Comcast (of course) says it's my TV, but since this has been working fine for years I think Comcast is having a problem or has started encrypting them.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbear* /forum/post/14753590
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Seattle suddenly missing their unencrypted cable channels?
> 
> ...



It's probably unique to your area, if not to your TV. I can still receive them in Bellevue.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14737687
> 
> 
> Per Steve Kipp (VP) we won't be getting any new hd channel until next year.



Hmm. I already have a dish1000 setup installed two years ago. Getting tempted to make the switch. Only problem is I have two tivo3 with one of them lifetime. I guess I could just downgrade my comcast to the digital basic from the silver and get the hd package from dish.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14752943
> 
> 
> Look at Channel 30 (FSNW) and ask yourself if you think the game is in HD. If your answer is "yes" (the game is in HD), then turn to Channel 664.
> 
> 
> I think this is what everyone else does.



This is what I usually do. But yesterday FSN had 2 games: Oregon-WSU and UW -Stanford. I found neither game broadcast on 664. Did anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/14755444
> 
> 
> This is what I usually do. But yesterday FSN had 2 games: Oregon-WSU and UW -Stanford. I found neither game broadcast on 664. Did anyone else have the same issue?



Same for me, no Husky game on 664. Don't know about the Cougs, didn't try to watch that game. I really wish Comcrap would dedicate a channel to Fox Sports NW in HD, this sharing with Mojo never seems to work out for stuff I want in HD.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14756246
> 
> 
> Same for me, no Husky game on 664. Don't know about the Cougs, didn't try to watch that game. I really wish Comcrap would dedicate a channel to Fox Sports NW in HD, this sharing with Mojo never seems to work out for stuff I want in HD.



I'm with you on this one and wish FSNW had a dedicated HD channel. Though with the way the M's season went, there were times when I wish I could watch MOJO instead!!!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/14756246
> 
> 
> Same for me, no Husky game on 664. Don't know about the Cougs, didn't try to watch that game. I really wish Comcrap would dedicate a channel to Fox Sports NW in HD, this sharing with Mojo never seems to work out for stuff I want in HD.



I suspect the problem is not that Comcast didn't put FSN on 664 for the games, rather the problem is that FSN didn't broadcast the games in HD. FSN carries very little HD other than the Mariners (and formerly the Sonics). Comcast seems to do a good job of pre-empting FSN whenever FSN actually has HD content. Unfortunately, that's not very often.


----------



## squatch41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14765884
> 
> 
> I suspect the problem is not that Comcast didn't put FSN on 664 for the games, rather the problem is that FSN didn't broadcast the games in HD. FSN carries very little HD other than the Mariners (and formerly the Sonics). Comcast seems to do a good job of pre-empting FSN whenever FSN actually has HD content. Unfortunately, that's not very often.




Actually, FSN NW has been broadcasting most college football games in HD the past year or so. Not sure what the sked was for this past Saturday but if you look on FSN NW website, you'll see that their sked lists 3 games this coming Saturday in HD.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14737687
> 
> 
> Per Steve Kipp (VP) we won't be getting any new hd channel until next year.



Well that sucks. Here's hoping Verizon and Fios come to Juanita soon, then it will be time to jump the Comcast ship.


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14770434
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. Here's hoping Verizon and Fios come to Juanita soon, then it will be time to jump the Comcast ship.



Fios should already be there for internet, and tvshould be there this month (Oct) I am in Kenmore and scheduled internet, phone, and tv hookup in 2-3 weeks....hopefully in time for the baseball playoffs on TBS...2nd year no hi-def, I'm done....


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14770434
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. Here's hoping Verizon and Fios come to Juanita soon, then it will be time to jump the Comcast ship.



New channel 179 just started airing but I don't know if it is HD channel.


Comcast Sportsnet NW which will show us Portland basketball games.


----------



## squatch41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14776423
> 
> 
> New channel 179 just started airing but I don't know if it is HD channel.
> 
> 
> Comcast Sportsnet NW which will show us Portland basketball games.




And 60 NHL games too!!!! Good news!  I heard it on KJR last night and was pleasantly surprised. I assume it is the SD feed but I haven't caught it yet.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14776423
> 
> 
> New channel 179 just started airing but I don't know if it is HD channel.



Is it a HD channel in Portland?


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14770499
> 
> 
> Fios should already be there for internet, and tvshould be there this month (Oct) I am in Kenmore and scheduled internet, phone, and tv hookup in 2-3 weeks....hopefully in time for the baseball playoffs on TBS...2nd year no hi-def, I'm done....



Called Verizon, was told that my area (Juanita) hasn't been built out yet. Hey Comcast, how about some REAL choices...not OnDemand choices?


CNN, TBS, AMC, Travel, FX, Speed, Fox News, Fox Sports, Bravo, CNBC, The Weather Channel, Fox Business Network, IFC, BBCA, etc


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14778461
> 
> 
> Is it a HD channel in Portland?



Yes it is. They are going to air 28+ home games in HD this year.


----------



## drew00001

Well, most SD sports channels are in the 400s, and ESPNHD 1&2 are 173 &174. . . concluding that 179 is . . . actually, I don't know if 180 (NFL) is in HD. If so, I expect 179 is HD too.


----------



## ABHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/14778877
> 
> 
> Called Verizon, was told that my area (Juanita) hasn't been built out yet. Hey Comcast, how about some REAL choices...not OnDemand choices?
> 
> 
> CNN, TBS, AMC, Travel, FX, Speed, Fox News, Fox Sports, Bravo, CNBC, The Weather Channel, Fox Business Network, IFC, BBCA, etc



I've had FiosTV service for about a month now, and so far I cannot even tell you how happy I am with this service after coming from Comcast, especially in terms of HD. Currently the OnDemand choices seem to have much more network shows and other On Demand content than Comcast from what I remember. However, currently Fios has less HD movies on demand, but that will eventually change I'm sure. But, I'm getting like 25 HD movie channels free for a month and another 16 or so in the Movie package, so I have more than enough HD movies I can watch or record than I can possibly deal with.


Having so many HD choices now is a completely different TV experience for me... no longer am I frustrated from waiting for years for Comcast to add just a channel or 2. Also the pq is noticably better, no more laggy guide, no asking me if I'm sure I want to change the channel while recording another one, etc, etc..


We are supposed to get FSNNW-HD added soon, here is a list of HD's we currently get if you haven't checked out what they offer in terms of HD, I made a local thread. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1061867 For those of you who cannot get Fios, I only hope this will push Comcast to eventually bring you all better HD service in Seattle sooner.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14780090
> 
> 
> Well, most SD sports channels are in the 400s, and ESPNHD 1&2 are 173 &174. . . concluding that 179 is . . . actually, I don't know if 180 (NFL) is in HD. If so, I expect 179 is HD too.



180 is HD, but 179 doesn't seem to be.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14781361
> 
> 
> 180 is HD, but 179 doesn't seem to be.



Just got home & checked. I agree that 179 seems to be SD.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14781361
> 
> 
> 180 is HD, but 179 doesn't seem to be.



I've never seen anything on 180 that was in HD. 417 is the NFL-HD channel.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14781570
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything on 180 that was in HD. 417 is the NFL-HD channel.



We're both wrong. 180 and 417 are SD; 418 is the HD NFL channel. It's been so long since I watched it that I had to go back and check.


----------



## gdeep

Looks like mojo will stop airing by end of this year:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/02...by-months-end/


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14793922
> 
> 
> Looks like mojo will stop airing by end of this year:
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/02...by-months-end/



My vote is that it gets replaced by FXHD, with unfortunately is owned by Comcast's enemy. FX is however the only SD channel I watch regularly.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14794071
> 
> 
> My vote is that it gets replaced by FXHD, with unfortunately is owned by Comcast's enemy. FX is however the only SD channel I watch regularly.



Some areas have added FX, Fox News, and Speed (probably as an HD 3-pack).


----------



## ykiki

Dang. I really enjoy MOJO, especially Three Sheets - and I don't even drink!


However, if it allowed me to get SPEED in HD....


----------



## marcmartin2

I see from my cable bill that Comcast has raised rates again.







All I want is the HD DVR plus the HD local channels plus a very few HD cable channels (e.g, TNT, Sci-Fi). It doesn't seem like it should cost $105 per month for that... any comments if it's worthwhile to switch to DirecTV, Dish, or perhaps swap out my Comcast DVR for an HD Tivo? Just trying to save some money, but still want HD DVR capability...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14833517
> 
> 
> I see from my cable bill that Comcast has raised rates again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want is the HD DVR plus the HD local channels plus a very few HD cable channels (e.g, TNT, Sci-Fi). It doesn't seem like it should cost $105 per month for that... any comments if it's worthwhile to switch to DirecTV, Dish, or perhaps swap out my Comcast DVR for an HD Tivo? Just trying to save some money, but still want HD DVR capability...



I'm dumping comcast finally....Getting FIOS installed on Tuesday. There deal is going be cheaper then comcast for internet and tv.


You can call up comcast and get free dvr for a year. That should save ya 13.95 per month.


----------



## newlinux

I switched to direcTV for my primary TVs but still have cable for the rest of the house and my HTPCs (Their currently giving me digital cable and an HD receiver for less than basic cable right now because I called to cancel). So for I much prefer direcTV -- many more HD stations. The DVR is a little slow, but works. It downloads onDemand content from the Internet so you have to wait a bit before you watch "OnDemand" content, and the selection isn't quite as good as Comcast onDemand. But they have a music/photo/video share client that can stream your home media from a PC to the DVR.


Overall, I'm happy I "switched." They plan on rolling out Tivo Powered units again next year...


I've got a couple of discounts going so after the initial cost it's cheaper than the comparable cable package for me. But you are locked in for 2 years and if you can't find the right discounts you have to pay up front for the DVR...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14833517
> 
> 
> I see from my cable bill that Comcast has raised rates again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want is the HD DVR plus the HD local channels plus a very few HD cable channels (e.g, TNT, Sci-Fi). It doesn't seem like it should cost $105 per month for that... any comments if it's worthwhile to switch to DirecTV, Dish, or perhaps swap out my Comcast DVR for an HD Tivo? Just trying to save some money, but still want HD DVR capability...



You're paying too much, if you don't want expanded basic. I have limited basic ($14.45), digital preferred ($16,99), HBO ($17.99), 2nd Cablecard ($1.79), and internet ($42,95). With tax and fees (for 2 cablecards etc), this totals $96.65.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14833888
> 
> 
> You're paying too much, if you don't want expanded basic. I have limited basic ($14.45), digital preferred ($16,99), HBO ($17.99), 2nd Cablecard ($1.79), and internet ($42,95). With tax and fees (for 2 cablecards etc), this totals $96.65.



As I understand it, you have to have Digital Classic to have an HD DVR, and you have to have Expanded Basic to have Digital Classic. I can do without Expanded Basic, but there are some HD channels (660-675) that I like to watch which are part of Digital Classic... it seems like switching to satellite is the only way to save money if you want an HD DVR...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14833580
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You can call up comcast and get free dvr for a year. That should save ya 13.95 per month.



Actually, it's now $15.95/month. Getting better and better.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14833963
> 
> 
> . . . and you have to have Expanded Basic to have Digital Classic....there are some HD channels (660-675) that I like to watch which are part of Digital Classic



huh? I have Digital Classic without Expanded Basic and watch the HD channels you referenced.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14834567
> 
> 
> huh? I have Digital Classic without Expanded Basic and watch the HD channels you referenced.



Hmmm, well I live in Seattle, and I just got off the phone with the Comcast rep, and they indicated that the only way to have Digital Classic was to also have Expanded Basic. So maybe it depends on who you talk to!










They did offer me the Digital Starter package (no Digital Classic) with the HD DVR, which reduces my monthly bill, but loses the handful of cable HD channels I was interested in keeping (although maybe not -- I'll have to check and see what I've got left when that change goes through)


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14834815
> 
> 
> They did offer me the Digital Starter package (no Digital Classic) with the HD DVR, which reduces my monthly bill, but loses the handful of cable HD channels I was interested in keeping (although maybe not -- I'll have to check and see what I've got left when that change goes through)



Okay, now that I've checked... most of the channels in the 660 - 680 range survived the cut from Digital Preferred to Digital Starter. Only National Graphic HD got cut, and I'm happy to live without that for $17 less per month.










I guess satellite is needed to go cheaper than this...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14834815
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well I live in Seattle, and I just got off the phone with the Comcast rep, and they indicated that the only way to have Digital Classic was to also have Expanded Basic. So maybe it depends on who you talk to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did offer me the Digital Starter package (no Digital Classic) with the HD DVR, which reduces my monthly bill, but loses the handful of cable HD channels I was interested in keeping (although maybe not -- I'll have to check and see what I've got left when that change goes through)



Actually, Comcast wouldn't let me have Digital Classic without Expanded Basic, until I added HBO. For me, this is still cheaper than Expanded Basic - N.B, I have 2 Cablecards in a Tivo and no Cablebox, so there may different requirements for you.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/14839330
> 
> 
> Actually, Comcast wouldn't let me have Digital Classic without Expanded Basic, until I added HBO. For me, this is still cheaper than Expanded Basic - N.B, I have 2 Cablecards in a Tivo and no Cablebox, so there may different requirements for you.



Yes, it appears that the TIVO has given you some added flexibility that is not possible with the Comcast DVR. Definitely worth considering for saving money, although we certainly might miss "On Demand"


----------



## arbeck77

I was just setting up a new Harmony Remote, and decided to add the 30 second skip feature. I tested it, and the box accepts the command, but doesn't do anything. Has Comcast disabled this in the box software?


----------



## wareagle

Message on box indicates a s/w upgrade on all HD boxes coming at 3AM Tuesday, 10/14.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/14840431
> 
> 
> I was just setting up a new Harmony Remote, and decided to add the 30 second skip feature. I tested it, and the box accepts the command, but doesn't do anything. Has Comcast disabled this in the box software?



Not yet.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14840283
> 
> 
> Yes, it appears that the TIVO has given you some added flexibility that is not possible with the Comcast DVR. Definitely worth considering for saving money, although we certainly might miss "On Demand"




On the brighter side, the FCC is considering prohibiting cable companies from requiring certain packages once everything goes digital. Hopefully, this will go through in Feb 09 when OTA goes digital and not in 2011, the year cable providers are required to offer local cables in analog.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/14840431
> 
> 
> I was just setting up a new Harmony Remote, and decided to add the 30 second skip feature. I tested it, and the box accepts the command, but doesn't do anything. Has Comcast disabled this in the box software?



The 30-second skip works just fine on my Harmony 880 remote. Your "Skip Forward" button should be programmed with the "Advance" command. I think that's the default anyway, but it's been so long since I programmed my Harmony 880, that I can't recall for sure.


----------



## arbeck77

The advance and replay seem work just fine on the remote, but they don't seem to be a full 30 seconds.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABHD* /forum/post/14780235
> 
> 
> I've had FiosTV service for about a month now, and so far I cannot even tell you how happy I am with this service after coming from Comcast, especially in terms of HD. Currently the OnDemand choices seem to have much more network shows and other On Demand content than Comcast from what I remember. However, currently Fios has less HD movies on demand, but that will eventually change I'm sure. But, I'm getting like 25 HD movie channels free for a month and another 16 or so in the Movie package, so I have more than enough HD movies I can watch or record than I can possibly deal with.
> 
> 
> Having so many HD choices now is a completely different TV experience for me... no longer am I frustrated from waiting for years for Comcast to add just a channel or 2. Also the pq is noticably better, no more laggy guide, no asking me if I'm sure I want to change the channel while recording another one, etc, etc..
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get FSNNW-HD added soon, here is a list of HD's we currently get if you haven't checked out what they offer in terms of HD, I made a local thread. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1061867 For those of you who cannot get Fios, I only hope this will push Comcast to eventually bring you all better HD service in Seattle sooner.



Would love it if Verizon would ever bring it to Sammamish, but so far, no go.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/14841684
> 
> 
> The advance and replay seem work just fine on the remote, but they don't seem to be a full 30 seconds.



"Advance" seems to be about 30 seconds on my DVR (two clicks on Advance uses up a minute on my DVR), but "Replay" seems to be about 15 seconds. If I overshoot using the "Advance" it takes two clicks on Replay to go back to where I was.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14840734
> 
> 
> Message on box indicates a s/w upgrade on all HD boxes coming at 3AM Tuesday, 10/14.



Yes, but their liberal use of the word "upgrade" has me cringing. Some of their supposed upgrades were downgrades. Anyone know what exactly they are going to change/add/delete/fix/ruin this time?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14842493
> 
> 
> "Advance" seems to be about 30 seconds on my DVR (two clicks on Advance uses up a minute on my DVR), but "Replay" seems to be about 15 seconds. If I overshoot using the "Advance" it takes two clicks on Replay to go back to where I was.



That's how they have always worked. When a commercial comes up I advance until it's gone, then replay once (rarely twice) to catch the beginning of the resumption of the show.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14842538
> 
> 
> Yes, but their liberal use of the word "upgrade" has me cringing. Some of their supposed upgrades were downgrades. Anyone know what exactly they are going to change/add/delete/fix/ruin this time?



Only two things you can be sure of:


We won't know what it is until it shows up.


Once we have it, we'll probably be stuck with it for a long time. (The only exception I can recall was the "upgrade" to the MSFT guide that kept rebooting the boxes, and which you could have them back out.)


----------



## wolfzero

If only it were the TiVo software...anyone try calling in and asking what they're doing? I might brave the depths of their IVR out of curiosity...plus I think I owe them money.


----------



## Junior34

So as long as you set the remote's "Skip Forward" button to Advance in the Logitech software it should work or is there an extra step. Mine is not working for some reason.


----------



## UclaBob

I've got question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. I've tried looking around for a quite a bit; but just can't find anything.


I have a LCD TV with a TV Tuner + Comcast normal cable.


I get King on Ch 5. and King-HD on Ch. 5-1, this is similar for Kiro (Ch. 7 and 7-1) and Fox (Ch. 11 and 11-1). My question is for ABC / Komo...I get channel 4 (but no 4-1)...where should be I be looking for my HD ABC content?


Thanks!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UclaBob* /forum/post/14847221
> 
> 
> I've got question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. I've tried looking around for a quite a bit; but just can't find anything.
> 
> 
> I have a LCD TV with a TV Tuner + Comcast normal cable.
> 
> 
> I get King on Ch 5. and King-HD on Ch. 5-1, this is similar for Kiro (Ch. 7 and 7-1) and Fox (Ch. 11 and 11-1). My question is for ABC / Komo...I get channel 4 (but no 4-1)...where should be I be looking for my HD ABC content?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



See this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post14396998


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/14846120
> 
> 
> So as long as you set the remote's "Skip Forward" button to Advance in the Logitech software it should work or is there an extra step. Mine is not working for some reason.



Using the original Comcast remote do the following:

1) Press the Cable button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

2) Press and hold the Setup button until the Cable button blinks twice.

3) Type in the code 994. The Cable button will blink twice

4) Press (do not hold) the Setup button

5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip)

6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip to, usually "Advance"


Now pressing the "Advance" key you assigned on your Harmony remote will work.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14840734
> 
> 
> Message on box indicates a s/w upgrade on all HD boxes coming at 3AM Tuesday, 10/14.



Of course, that will only happen if my power comes back on before then.


----------



## wareagle

No new s/w here, yet. Still 74.58-3061 with firmware 16.35. Comcastic.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I haven't checked the firmware version, but it seems the handshake through HDMI is greatly improved. I have a cable box connected via HDMI to a JVC receiver and then on to the TV. It used to take minutes for the picture to come up on the TV, or never - I would sometimes have to turn the set top box on and off one or two times to get picture. Today the picture comes up after a few seconds. Might be due to a software upgrade, or maybe the temperature or sunspot activity or wishful thinking...but it seems like now it works like it was always supposed to.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/14865341
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the firmware version, but it seems the handshake through HDMI is greatly improved.
> 
> ...



Check the versions. If they haven't changed, then it's probably wishful thinking or a coincidence. (I was looking forward to digging into new bugs today.)


----------



## jameskollar

SW74.53-3321 FW18.34 here in Lakewood. Don't know if this is the same as yesterday but that's what I have today. So far, haven't noticed any differences.


BTW: the three on .53 kinda looks like a cut off 8 so I'm kinda wondering if Wareagle actually has 74.53, not 74.58.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14866936
> 
> 
> SW74.53-3321 FW18.34 here in Lakewood. Don't know if this is the same as yesterday but that's what I have today. So far, haven't noticed any differences.
> 
> 
> BTW: the three on .53 kinda looks like a cut off 8 so I'm kinda wondering if Wareagle actually has 74.53, not 74.58.



No, it's 74.58-3061 and 16.35. Some differences could be attributed to mine being DCT and yours DCH.


----------



## phearz

Just got the update on my DCH-3416. Firmware was updated to 18.43 and guide software to 75.59.


----------



## wareagle

For the DCT3416 it's 75.59 and 16.53. Let the fun begin.


----------



## gdeep

Goodbye comcast.....I got FIOS installed yesterday....and all i can say is WOW...


----------



## jameskollar

Looks like y'all up North are the guinea pigs. No change here and there is no message about about a change. Like to know what y'all see as having changed with the new SW.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14870844
> 
> 
> Looks like y'all up North are the guinea pigs. No change here and there is no message about about a change. Like to know what y'all see as having changed with the new SW.



It has the features described here: http://www.comcast.com/newguide/ 


There is also a 5-minute skip forward (page up) and a 5-minute skip backward (page down). The former 15-second rewind and 30-second skip still work for me. I haven't had a chance to try everything, but nothing seems to be broken, so far.


----------



## randman11

Did it fix the annoying 20-second remote control button push to cable box response lag time?


----------



## jameskollar

Thanks Wareagle! I'm now officially jealous! Improved confilict resolution is something I really want. The 5 min forwards and back looks cool. And, looking at the screen shot, it looks like they got rid of the annoying ads at the bottom of the guide. I am also really, really happy to hear that the 30 skip foward is not gone. I really use that feature a lot.


----------



## artseattle

I also noticed that the recording light now works on my DCH-3416!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/14872471
> 
> 
> Thanks Wareagle! I'm now officially jealous! Improved confilict resolution is something I really want. The 5 min forwards and back looks cool. And, looking at the screen shot, it looks like they got rid of the annoying ads at the bottom of the guide. I am also really, really happy to hear that the 30 skip foward is not gone. I really use that feature a lot.



The ads are still there (I had to go back and look again, since I ignore them). The response to remote commands seems to be better -- no hangups so far. I haven't tested the overlapped recordings yet, but I did try a live event to verify that it gives you the option (when you set it up) of adding time.


----------



## quarque

new guide here in Lake City area - BFD. I see nothing so far that is "significant" enough to get excited about. If it solves the requirement to cleanse the system once a month, then it is worth something. So, check back in 30 days...


----------



## ykiki

I live in Normandy Park and just got the red light on my DVR this morning. The message states that a software upgrade is coming next week (10/21).


----------



## Marrvia

This "upgrade" seems pretty lame to me. What I want most for the lag be gone, or at least greatly reduced.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/14882084
> 
> 
> This "upgrade" seems pretty lame to me. What I want most for the lag be gone, or at least greatly reduced.



Have you tried it? The response to transport commands seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14882507
> 
> 
> Have you tried it? The response to transport commands seems pretty good to me.



Mine hasn't upgraded yet. Is ON Demand fast-forwarding/rewinding more responsive? If it is, then I might be happy. I hate pressing fast-forward and trying to press play again 5 seconds in advance to "hopefully" get it to play from where I want it to.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/14889020
> 
> 
> Mine hasn't upgraded yet. Is ON Demand fast-forwarding/rewinding more responsive? If it is, then I might be happy. I hate pressing fast-forward and trying to press play again 5 seconds in advance to "hopefully" get it to play from where I want it to.



Be glad you don't have it yet. I wish I could downgrade to the previous version. This version has some pretty well-known bugs which are effecting me. On my non-overscanning HDTV, I've now got a vertical "green line" going down the right side of the screen on the high-def channels, plus there seems to be a single vertical line of distortion near the left edge the picture. What's the point of 1:1 pixel mapping if the cable box is distorting the image? I can get rid of the green line using the standard workaround (in the setup, switch my HDMI output to RGB instead of YCC), but the image isn't as crisp this way. And that doesn't get rid of the line of distortion.


Which I guess brings me back to an earlier question.... DirecTV? TIVO?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14889217
> 
> 
> Be glad you don't have it yet. I wish I could downgrade to the previous version. This version has some pretty well-known bugs which are effecting me. On my non-overscanning HDTV, I've now got a vertical "green line" going down the right side of the screen on the high-def channels, plus there seems to be a single vertical line of distortion near the left edge the picture. What's the point of 1:1 pixel mapping if the cable box is distorting the image? I can get rid of the green line using the standard workaround (in the setup, switch my HDMI output to RGB instead of YCC), but the image isn't as crisp this way. And that doesn't get rid of the line of distortion.
> 
> 
> Which I guess brings me back to an earlier question.... DirecTV? TIVO?



I rarely put my HD set in "1:1" mode, but you're right, there is a green line on the right and a distorted section on the left. I guess I'll be using "16:9" (overscan) mode until the next "upgrade". Thanks for confirming that this is not a fault of the TV.


Regarding the LAG issue, it does not appear any better on my setup.


----------



## wareagle

I suppose I lucked out, since I don't see any green line and the lag appears to be gone.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14889353
> 
> 
> I suppose I lucked out, since I don't see any green line and the lag appears to be gone.



I think you only get a green line if you're using HDMI, 1080i, the color space is set to YCC 4:4:4, and you have no overscan.


That describes my preferred setup...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14889370
> 
> 
> I think you only get a green line if you're using HDMI, 1080i, the color space is set to YCC 4:4:4, and you have no overscan.
> 
> 
> That describes my preferred setup...



I'm using HDMI and 720p.


----------



## erocuroc

I've been experiencing what I call "color lines" going through the image on certain channels, including foxnews (48), msnbc (47), mtv (63), comedy central (60). These are vertical lines that show about an 1/8" apart through certain colors (always yellow and also white when it's light off a lamp on the wall or someone's face.) DVD's look perfect, as do HD Channels and blu ray movies. The issue is the same whether the feed is through the cable box or directly to the television. I have an LCD t.v. I am pretty sure this is an issue with Comcast, most likely compression, or maybe a bad connection. Anyone else experience this, or know of the effect I'm talking about. Also, the KSTW SD and HD channel has god awful feeds of King of Queens and Seinfeld. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## djmattyb

I found this out last night when I went to go record the Seahawks game. After I pressed the record button a new window came up letting me know I was going to record a live event and it gave me the option to extend the recording if I wanted to. I almost always used to have to go back and extend recording of football games manually, now with this window that comes up it's much easier and takes less time. It's nice to see a new useful unexpected feature come from the upgrade.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14889328
> 
> 
> I rarely put my HD set in "1:1" mode, but you're right, there is a green line on the right and a distorted section on the left. I guess I'll be using "16:9" (overscan) mode until the next "upgrade". Thanks for confirming that this is not a fault of the TV.



Y'know, that green line thing happened to me on my old box, turned out my tv does a picture centering. I just had to hit left arrow (right for you) to center the picture and that green arrow went away. oddly, it only happened on one channel (ABC, iirc), all the other HDs were fine.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/14891100
> 
> 
> I found this out last night when I went to go record the Seahawks game. After I pressed the record button a new window came up letting me know I was going to record a live event and it gave me the option to extend the recording if I wanted to. I almost always used to have to go back and extend recording of football games manually, now with this window that comes up it's much easier and takes less time. It's nice to see a new useful unexpected feature come from the upgrade.



That's actually documented, so not a surprise: http://www.comcast.com/newguide/DVR.html


----------



## Tivopaul

Random question I am hoping someone here can help me with. I see that this has been asked before but those discussions are pretty dated, so I want to make sure nothing has changed.


I am looking to put a small flat panel TV in a bathroom.....want it to receive at least CBS, NBC, ABC and FOX High Def channels. Cablecard TVs aren't sold anymore, and I don't want to hassle with a cablebox (and the rental fee for a bathroom TV). I am already a Comcast digital package subscriber with a $170/month bill (in other words, plenty of other boxes around the house getting Comcast HD content).


Can I just buy a any TV with a built-in HD (AKA QAM) tuner and be OK? I realize I wouldn't get HBO, Showtime, etc on that TV.....but would I at least get HD locals?


Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivopaul* /forum/post/14893302
> 
> 
> ...Can I just buy a any TV with a built-in HD (AKA QAM) tuner and be OK? I realize I wouldn't get HBO, Showtime, etc on that TV.....but would I at least get HD locals?
> 
> ...



Yep. You could probably even pick up what you want with an antenna. See this for OTA and unencrypted QAM channels:
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14889370
> 
> 
> I think you only get a green line if you're using HDMI, 1080i, the color space is set to YCC 4:4:4, and you have no overscan.
> 
> 
> That describes my preferred setup...



I used to sometimes lose the audio while skipping (30-sec) through a recording which could be remedied by exiting the recording (back to live tv) and jumping back to the recording. Since the upgrade, I now have to power down the cable box to get the audio back. My setup is HDMI through a receiver. Changing receiver inputs and/or powering down the receiver do not have an effect. Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/14900234
> 
> 
> I used to sometimes lose the audio while skipping (30-sec) through a recording which could be remedied by exiting the recording (back to live tv) and jumping back to the recording. Since the upgrade, I now have to power down the cable box to get the audio back. My setup is HDMI through a receiver. Changing receiver inputs and/or powering down the receiver do not have an effect. Anyone else have similar problems?



I used to get that problem on occasion, tho with a slightly different setup. I was running HDMI to the TV but optical to the receiver. I never thought to check the sound coming out of the TV.


I've yet to see it with the new guide but now I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## artseattle

I haven't had the sound go off after FF, in quite a while. When I did, pressing the mute button that controls the DVR always fixed the problem. I had to program a button to control the mute on my Harmony remote.


New Question!


After getting the new firmware, I'm noticing that my recordings are lower in volume than my live shows. When I switch back from a watching a recorded show to a live one, often the volume is much louder on the live show. I'm not sure if this is consistent or if there is a pattern. Anyone?


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/14904014
> 
> 
> I haven't had the sound go off after FF, in quite a while. When I did, pressing the mute button that controls the DVR always fixed the problem. I had to program a button to control the mute on my Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> New Question!
> 
> 
> After getting the new firmware, I'm noticing that my recordings are lower in volume than my live shows. When I switch back from a watching a recorded show to a live one, often the volume is much louder on the live show. I'm not sure if this is consistent or if there is a pattern. Anyone?



I will try the mute trick.


I haven't noticed any significant volume differences unless you switch to 104 (KOMO) which is much louder than any other channel.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/14891511
> 
> 
> Y'know, that green line thing happened to me on my old box, turned out my tv does a picture centering. I just had to hit left arrow (right for you) to center the picture and that green arrow went away. oddly, it only happened on one channel (ABC, iirc), all the other HDs were fine.



I get different effects on almost every HD channel and also between YCC and RGB. On occasion one color space will work with one station but 95% of the combinations have some sort of line or distortion on one side or both. RGB moved the line over to the left side. At any rate, this is a definite downgrade from what I had before (almost zero problems in 1:1 mode when I used it). Thanks Comcrap...


----------



## aero12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14907310
> 
> 
> I get different effects on almost every HD channel and also between YCC and RGB. On occasion one color space will work with one station but 95% of the combinations have some sort of line or distortion on one side or both. RGB moved the line over to the left side. At any rate, this is a definite downgrade from what I had before (almost zero problems in 1:1 mode when I used it). Thanks Comcrap...



I am going to post on my local (DC) trhread but I want to tell you you are not uncorrect.


I just got off the phone with comcast. The only thing worse than their "upgrades" is their support. I have verticle green lines on both our sets which are two different models with two comcast Moto DVRs. They told me a) no changes have been made; and b ) there are NO reports of any vertical Green line. (mine is on the right side)


I worked in support for years. That was over a decade ago. But really Comcast is the worst.


WQith no help from comcast, Reading these forums I tried going from 1080 to 720. this did not fix the issue on most channels. I changed to RGB. Now with RGB and 720 the green line is gone on most but not all channels.


----------



## emoney$




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/14889217
> 
> 
> Be glad you don't have it yet. I wish I could downgrade to the previous version. This version has some pretty well-known bugs which are effecting me. On my non-overscanning HDTV, I've now got a vertical "green line" going down the right side of the screen on the high-def channels, plus there seems to be a single vertical line of distortion near the left edge the picture. What's the point of 1:1 pixel mapping if the cable box is distorting the image? I can get rid of the green line using the standard workaround (in the setup, switch my HDMI output to RGB instead of YCC), but the image isn't as crisp this way. And that doesn't get rid of the line of distortion.
> 
> 
> Which I guess brings me back to an earlier question.... DirecTV? TIVO?




I'm glad I'm not the only one. I have the exact same problem on my samsung ln 4695 in just scan mode. Pretty disappointing. I wasn't even aware that a new firmware had been applied to the cable box. A notice would have been nice. How do we go about getting this resolved? Customer support? Can we roll the firmware back?


----------



## summersr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emoney$* /forum/post/14909455
> 
> 
> I wasn't even aware that a new firmware had been applied to the cable box. A notice would have been nice. How do we go about getting this resolved? Customer support? Can we roll the firmware back?



Humm..


I had a message show up in my Messages from Comcast on my DVI giving the date and time of the update.


It was updated last night on my boxes as scheduled and so far no problems


----------



## TroutMouth

I live in the Renton Highlands, and have been a Comcast customer for almost 8 years now. I travel to the east coast 4 days a week for work, and when I get home, all I want to do is watch my DVR'd shows and sports on the weekend. What can I say? I'm a simple man!










HOWEVER.....for the last little while (can't really give you a timeframe - sorry) most of the shows I watch live or have recorded are borderline unwatchable. Sound cuts out, the video pixelates or sometimes just outright freezes for a few seconds.


I tried to call Comcast - big mistake. Told them that absolutely nothing had changed in my home or outside where the cable terminates (i.e. no new TV's, etc...); their answer was "There's no problem with our service; we'll bill you to have someone come out; blah blah blah....".


I'm looking to the experts on this. Do I really need to pay someone to come out (which is hard considering I'm in the Carolinas when they'd want to show up) or is there a systemic problem with Comcast locally? Is this caused by bandwidth vs. infrastructure issues? Anyone have any tips/tricks to offer so I can watch an entire DVR'd episode of House, a little Hockey Night in Canada and be disappointed in another Seahawks debacle without wanting to set my box on fire?


Thanks for your time!


TM


----------



## newlinux

before paying for a tech to come out, maybe try going to a service center and swapping out the box... which model do you have?


----------



## TroutMouth

I'm not at home, but I'm thinking it's probably the DCT6208.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

The audio dropouts on KCTS-HD (Channel 109) were so bad last night (on Independent Lens, "The Chicago 10") that I called Comcast. We have had audio dropouts on PBS's high-def programs, I think since we got HD more than a year ago. Dropouts on other channels are very infrequent, but on KCTS they are common with Nova, American Experience, and the like. However it doesn't seem to affect The News Hour.


Comcast scheduled a service visit for next week. Is there anything I should tell them or have them do? I really doubt the problem is in our house but the service rep obviously couldn't think of anything else. We won't be able to reproduce the problem either - it's an 8 - 11 pm problem, and doesn't affect the SD programs that KCTS shows during the day.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/14929004
> 
> 
> The audio dropouts on KCTS-HD (Channel 109) were so bad last night (on Independent Lens, "The Chicago 10") that I called Comcast. We have had audio dropouts on PBS's high-def programs, I think since we got HD more than a year ago. Dropouts on other channels are very infrequent, but on KCTS they are common with Nova, American Experience, and the like. However it doesn't seem to affect The News Hour.
> 
> 
> Comcast scheduled a service visit for next week. Is there anything I should tell them or have them do? I really doubt the problem is in our house but the service rep obviously couldn't think of anything else. We won't be able to reproduce the problem either - it's an 8 - 11 pm problem, and doesn't affect the SD programs that KCTS shows during the day.



The problem is not specific to you. Don't bother with a service visit. This has been a general problem with KCTS and Comcast for over a year now. This thread contains several previous discussions of the issue, including this one with a response from a KCTS employee .


The problem ONLY seems to occur with certain national PBS HD programs on KCTS, and ONLY when received on Comcast's Motorola DVR box (not sure about non-DVR boxes). The problem does NOT occur with other HD receivers, eg. HD Tivos work fine. I also confirmed last night it does NOT occur with Vista Media Center + HD Homerun. I switched back to my Comcast 6412, and of course there it was - BIG AUDIO DROPOUTS.


KCTS claims the problem is specific bug in the software in the Comcast Guide software on the box, since no other receivers have this problem. Comcast of course says there must be something wrong with KCTS' signal, since no other stations have this problem.


As far as I can tell, this finger pointing will never be solved. The only solutions at this point are 1) don't watch PBS, or 2) if you do - don't use a Comcast DVR.


----------



## tluxon

With the Sonics no longer in play, is there any chance we'll get Trailblazer games carried by FSN-HD on channel 664?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/14931308
> 
> 
> With the Sonics no longer in play, is there any chance we'll get Trailblazer games carried by FSN-HD on channel 664?



Comcast SportsNet (Channel 179) has the rights to the TrailBlazers, so you will get a lot of their games. The question will be whether Comcast preempts MOJO to give you any of the games in HD.


The CSN-NW website indicates that they will show a lot of the Blazer home games (but none of the road games) in HD ( http://northwest.comcastsportsnet.com/trailblazers.aspx ).


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14933177
> 
> 
> The question will be whether Comcast preempts MOJO to give you any of the games in HD.



According to comcast, MOJO is going away (as in out of business) and will be removed from the lineup I believe late Nov. or early Dec.

I saw a notice in the classifieds / legal notices section of the local paper a couple days ago that listed a bunch of channel lineup changes too, I'll see if I can find it and post what it said.


----------



## Spike89

Important HD notes: MOJO going away, FSN HD Events gets a new full-time channel, Science Channel HD moves to Digital Starter, Golf HD and Versus HD get their own full-time channels.


This was in the Kitsap Sun legal notices on Wed 10/22: (I have retyped it from the newspaper ad graphic).


************************************************************ ***********


Important Notice to Cable Customers serviced in Kitsap County

Comcast will make the following changes to its channel line-up on the following dates or shortly thereafter:


On November 24, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channel is changing channel numbers:


Golf channel current channel # 69 new channel # 70


On December 1, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels (which currently time share on a single channel) will have the following changes made:


MOJO HD current channel # 664 (shared with FSN HD Events) CEASING BROADCAST

FSN HD Events current channel # 664 (shared with MOJO HD) new channel # 627


On December 8, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels (which currently time share on a single channel) will become full-time channels and change channel numbers:


Golf HD current channel # 665 (shared with Versus HD) new channel # 625 (full-time)

Versus HD current channel # 665 (shared with Golf HD) new channel # 626 (full-time)


On December 8, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels will move from the Digital Preferred level of service to the Digital Starter level of service:


PBS Kids Sprout ch 118

Discovery Kids ch 121

Bloomberg TV ch 128

G4 ch 136

C-SPAN 3 ch 150

Science Channel ch 272

BIO ch 275

History International ch 276

WE TV ch 502

LMN ch 504

Science Channel HD ch 696


On January 1, 2009 or shortly thereafter the following channel will be added to the Digital Preferred level of service:


MLB network ch 407


************************************************************ ***********


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/14902055
> 
> 
> I used to get that problem on occasion, tho with a slightly different setup. I was running HDMI to the TV but optical to the receiver. I never thought to check the sound coming out of the TV.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see it with the new guide but now I'm not looking forward to it.



Son of a ...


Jinxed myself. Got it last night, mid-recording of a show, so I couldn't even power the box off. I'll try pulling the input jack next time.


Has anyone tried pinging Comcast on this?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/14929004
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Comcast scheduled a service visit for next week. Is there anything I should tell them ...



Yes. Tell them their service is grossly overpriced and mostly unreliable and they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## nwbear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/14929286
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, this finger pointing will never be solved. The only solutions at this point are 1) don't watch PBS, or 2) if you do - don't use a Comcast DVR.



Or a third possibility is to file a formal complaint with the FCC. Carrying local channels in HD is not optional for Comcast. If they have a technical problem with a broadcast that does not occur with the over-the-air signal they MUST resolve it.


I wouldn't have thought so if I hadn't experienced it myself, but filing these kinds of formal complaints has a big impact on businesses like Comcast and is one of the few things they actually seem to understand.


You can file a complaint online here: http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/14933437
> 
> 
> Important HD notes: MOJO going away, FSN HD Events gets a new full-time channel, Science Channel HD moves to Digital Starter, Golf HD and Versus HD get their own full-time channels.
> 
> 
> This was in the Kitsap Sun legal notices on Wed 10/22: (I have retyped it from the newspaper ad graphic).
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ *************



Woo hoo, FSN HD gets a full time channel, that's so awesome! Thanks for posting this info.


----------



## Fooled




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/14890320
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing what I call "color lines" going through the image on certain channels, including foxnews (48), msnbc (47), mtv (63), comedy central (60). These are vertical lines that show about an 1/8" apart through certain colors (always yellow and also white when it's light off a lamp on the wall or someone's face.) DVD's look perfect, as do HD Channels and blu ray movies. The issue is the same whether the feed is through the cable box or directly to the television. I have an LCD t.v. I am pretty sure this is an issue with Comcast, most likely compression, or maybe a bad connection. Anyone else experience this, or know of the effect I'm talking about. Also, the KSTW SD and HD channel has god awful feeds of King of Queens and Seinfeld. Any thoughts? Thanks!



Yes, same thing. I see this at work as well. It's definately something on Comcast's end. I had a tech come out about 2 years ago to witness this problem. He said it was on comcast's headend and he'll try to fix it. Heard crickets after that as well as unreturned emails. They know this is a problem, but it appears they are unwilling to fix it. I noticied it was on certain frequencies and thought it might be a local radio station causing this on specific channels. However, I've since seen this only happen on certain quality of signals (IE: Some commercials won't have this, where as other lower produced commercials will on the same channel).


I'd suggest you notify comcast about this issue, if they want another contact after that to really fix this, I can give you my contact information.


BTW, I'm located in Issaquah.


----------



## houman

Hi Everyone, I am new to the area (From IL), I used Wideopenwest cable there with Tivo HD (two SS Cards), So I thought I'd use Comcast here. I also thought to try FIOS when I found out about it, but it seems it is not available where I am moving (Downtown Redmond), so I might have to go with Comcast. I was just looking for online bundles, and it seems they charge something along $70 for an install, is this a normal install price ?


Also how are the HD in the seattle area, no pixelation I hope. I know a friend of mine in IL got a single M card for his Tivo, I assume it's the same thing here ?


Thanks,

Houman


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I appreciate the pointer and advice on the PBS audio dropout issue. Comcast came out today - we found a bad coax cable and the tech also checked a bunch of connectors and replaced a few. But since the dropouts only occur at night on certain programs, we weren't really able to test anything. The tech took away jimre's message and the message from the KCTS guy and will ask around further - thanks for those. He offered me a new cable box but I declined - didn't want to lose everything I'd already recorded.


Could the problem have to do with conversion from film to HD? It seems like the broadcasts that pose problems (Nova, American Experience, Independent Lens, Nature) are filmed programs converted to HD. But The News Hour, which never has dropouts for me, (I assume) is recorded natively with HD equipment. Please don't beat up on me if I'm incorrect, I don't know anything about broadcast technology. Anyway, I will report back if further problems.


----------



## randman11

Well I emailed comcast about the new Green Line and screen interruptions on the HDMI connections & audio dropout requiring cable box power reset since the new firmware upgrade. Their response:

Thank you for contacting Comcast via e-mail.


I understand that you are currently having issues with your DVR. I

apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you.


If you have not tried to reset your DVR please do so at this time to see

if this will assist in resolving your issue. To reset your DVR, turn the

DVR off then unplug it from the electrical outlet. Let sit for 10

seconds, then plug it back in. It will take up to 45 minutes for On

Demand and the interactive guide to repopulate after doing this.


If this does not resolve the problem, please chat with customer care at: http://www.comcastsupport.com/videochat 


A technician may need to visit your home to rectify the issue.


Thank you for choosing Comcast.
Gee, it never occurred to me to reset the cable box. What was I thinking?


----------



## oversight

Any inkling of when Comcast is going to start reclaiming stations from analog to make room for new HD stations?


----------



## snorlaxnut

Hello, this is my first post here.


I need some info on some QAM channels for my list.


I have already made a list of the channels I get from Comcast on my TV's QAM turner in the Aberdeen, WA area (see attached list, sorry if it doesn't look right). But I would like to get the rest of my channels on my TV's QAM turner so I don't have to switch between the analog and QAM turners on my TV all the time.


These are the channels I am looking for QAM channel numbers for (I copied them off of Comcast's site is why they are in caps):


FSN NORTHWEST

ESPN

ESPN2

VERSUS

FOOD NETWORK

TRAVEL CHANNEL

HISTORY CHANNEL

TLC

ABC FAMILY

NICKELODEON

DISNEY CHANNEL

CARTOON NETWORK

ANIMAL PLANET

CNN

HEADLINE NEWS

CNBC

MSNBC

FOX NEWS CHANNEL

TRUTV

OXYGEN

LIFETIME

A&E

FX

TNT

TBS

BET

SPIKE TV

USA NETWORK

SCI FI

COMEDY CENTRAL

CMT

VH1

MTV

MTV2

E! ENTERTAINMENT

BRAVO

AMC

HGTV

GOLF CHANNEL


If anybody in the Seattle, WA area, using Comcast, gets these channels on their QAM list, could you please list the QAM channel numbers? I looked at other lists for the Seattle area posted in this thread, and most of the channel numbers are the same in the Aberdeen, WA area. I thought that QAM numbers for the channels I listed might be the same too.


If anybody in the Aberdeen, WA area, using Comcast, has these channels in their QAM list too, please list the numbers.


Thanks.

 

digital_lineup_Aberdeen_WA_area.txt 2.0986328125k . file


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorlaxnut* /forum/post/14962660
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my first post here.
> 
> 
> I need some info on some QAM channels for my list. .....



Have you tried the Silicon Dust (HD Homerun) web site? Put in your zip code and it will show the un-encyrpted QAM channels for your area.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels 


Also note that many of the channels you've listed are NOT available via un-encrypted QAM - that's mostly for "broadcast" channels. Many of these are available on analog; some are encrypted QAM and thus only available via Comcast box or CableCard tuner.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorlaxnut* /forum/post/14962660
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have already made a list of the channels I get from Comcast on my TV's QAM turner in the Aberdeen, WA area (see attached list, sorry if it doesn't look right). But I would like to get the rest of my channels on my TV's QAM turner so I don't have to switch between the analog and QAM turners on my TV all the time.
> 
> ...



The only way you can receive encrypted QAM channels is by having a cablecard capable TV or DVR (such as TiVo). So you probably have all you're going to get.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/14964670
> 
> 
> ... Also note that many of the channels you've listed are NOT available via un-encrypted QAM - that's mostly for "broadcast" channels. Many of these are available on analog; some are encrypted QAM and thus only available via Comcast box or CableCard tuner.



Just to clarify - all the channels you listed in your post are the "Extended Basic" tier (or whatever Comcast calls it these days). They are all still available on analog AFAIK, at least until Comcast starts phasing out analog one of these years. In most Comcast markets, only LIMITED Basic channels (plus local HD broadcast chanels) are sent as un-encrypted QAM. Digital SD or HD versions of these "Extended Basic" channels requires a Comcast box or CableCard tuner.


----------



## wareagle

Looks like our neighbors down in Portland are getting an early Christmas present:
http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=166950


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14970258
> 
> 
> Looks like our neighbors down in Portland are getting an early Christmas present:
> http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=166950



Also, consider the QAM implications of this part of that column:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Comcast COO Steve Burke later downplayed concerns that the DTAs will provide access to the operator's expanded basic digital signals without encryption -- at least for the foreseeable future.


"In many senses, it (digital video fed through DTAs) will be more secure than the analog distribution," Burke said. "We will not be using encryption initially, and that's fine in terms of our programming contracts." Those DTAs, however, could activate so-called "privacy mode" encryption via a firmware upgrade, but doing so could force the operator to seek out a special set-top waiver from the Federal Communications Commission (FCC).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/14970258
> 
> 
> Looks like our neighbors down in Portland are getting an early Christmas present:
> http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=166950



Sounds like very good news to me. It seems like we have typically trailed Portland by 2-3 months on most channel roll-outs. Assuming the Portland roll-out goes smoothly, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Seattle area doing the same thing early next year.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/14973822
> 
> 
> Sounds like very good news to me. It seems like we have typically trailed Portland by 2-3 months on most channel roll-outs. Assuming the Portland roll-out goes smoothly, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Seattle area doing the same thing early next year.



That would appear consistent with the information from a local Comcast VP in this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=14396160


----------



## mixinbeatz

Anyone having issues with audio dropout on Ken Burns Baseball on KCTS over the past several weeks? I have not issues on any other channels but this show and the "Spain on the road again" on KCTS seem to be giving me issues. I happens once every couple of minutes for a second or so. Enough to be really annoying.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mixinbeatz* /forum/post/14977147
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with audio dropout on Ken Burns Baseball on KCTS over the past several weeks? I have not issues on any other channels but this show and the "Spain on the road again" on KCTS seem to be giving me issues. I happens once every couple of minutes for a second or so. Enough to be really annoying.



Yes of course. It happens:


1) on nearly every nationally-produced bigtime PBS HD show that's

2) aired on KCTS, and

3) viewed or recorded with a Comcast HD DVR


KCTS blames Comcast (because the problem goes away when you use a different receiver, eg Tivo HD or Media Center + HD Homerun)


Comcast blames KCTS (because the problem goes away when you view any other channel).


See previous post #12411 just a few days ago, and my numerous posts in this thread dating back to Ken Burns' "The War" last year. Good luck...


----------



## izub

Five more days and I get Fios installed...Can't wait...Comcast overall has been ok, I am just tired of their problems on PBS, lack of HD on TBS for baseball, so few channels in HD, etc ...hopefully the picture and sound are as good as everyone says...


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/14982236
> 
> 
> Five more days and I get Fios installed...Can't wait...Comcast overall has been ok, I am just tired of their problems on PBS, lack of HD on TBS for baseball, so few channels in HD, etc ...hopefully the picture and sound are as good as everyone says...



You wouldn't miss comcast at all....PQ is much better then comcast and plus they just added FSNHD last nite and going to add NHL Netowrk and more hd channels by mid Nov..


----------



## houman

Yeah, I think I'll just wait and use Comcast until FIOS becomes available... they're installing Comcast at my new place next week and they're bringing cable cards for the Tivo, (crossing fingers).


I have friends who are happy with Comcast in IL and their HD service and have never complained about PQ problems, though maybe this is different here in WA, and some of my friends also have been getting 22Mbps down on the internet with the boost.


The only complain I hear from them is the 6 months deals, which they usually call and get another 6 months, I never understood why Comcast does that... so the money aware conscious people can just get the same rate every 6 months, while other are basically SOL for not calling and asking for a rate change... :/


----------



## oversight

I wish Verizon would give more detail on their local fios build out plans. I live in Juanita and it seems we're surrounded by areas that have fios to some degree, but this neighborhood hasn't been. When you call Verizon, they just say 'watch for the trucks.'


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15004640
> 
> 
> I wish Verizon would talk about the when and where of local their fios build out plans. I live in Juanita and it seems we're surrounded by areas that have some aspect of the service, but we haven't been. When you call Verizon, they just say 'watch for the trucks.'



email city of kirkland cable rep and they will tell you when or that rep can provide to contact at fios you can give you the information.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15004640
> 
> 
> I wish Verizon would talk about the when and where of local their fios build out plans. I live in Juanita and it seems we're surrounded by areas that have some aspect of the service, but we haven't been. When you call Verizon, they just say 'watch for the trucks.'



I went into the Verizon store in Woodinville last week and was told that they would start installing FIOS in my neighborhood November 23rd. I live just east of Cottage Lake off Avondale Road.


----------



## seatacboy

When KIRO outsources locally-produced news programs to its RTN Subchannel (Comcast channel 117), KIRO converts the video feed to a squeezed aspect ratio rather than to a standard-def cropped aspect ratio. This is also true when watching OTA on KIRO 7.2. It looks really awful.


Watching tonight's live election coverage on KIRO/RTN, the squeezed aspect ratio was in jarring contrast to the normal aspect ratio used on KONG (Comcast 6).


I've noticed this several times before when RTN carries the KIRO Morning News or when RTN carries other local KIRO programs. Does KIRO's video production team realize how bad this looks to the typical viewer, and how many viewers may "switch the channel" to watch news at another channel due to the weird picture appearance?


----------



## jeff28

I kind of like it because you can set your picture to full screen and see it in true 16:9 SD instead of 4:3... just a different option compared to having to watch it in 4:3 on KONG.


----------



## clemon79

Tonight I discovered that, while I am subscribed to Center Ice, and while it comes in just fine on the standard-issue Comcast digital box in my bedroom, I am unable to pull in Channels 467-470 (that's GAME11 through GAME13) via the CableCard in my TivoHD in my living room.


Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone in Seattle with the Center Ice / Cablecard combination receiving all of the channels?


----------



## izub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/14982541
> 
> 
> You wouldn't miss comcast at all....PQ is much better then comcast and plus they just added FSNHD last nite and going to add NHL Netowrk and more hd channels by mid Nov..



Well, I'm on my second day of Fios.While I need to get the box changed so I can get output to my vcr, the picture and sound just seem better. The amount of channels on HD extreme is unreal. Got the football game last night which you couldn't get on Comcast. Also TBS in HD for baseball, although I think by next season Comcast will add it....Internet is really fast at 20/5...so far so good!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izub* /forum/post/15022262
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on my second day of Fios.While I need to get the box changed so I can get output to my vcr, the picture and sound just seem better. The amount of channels on HD extreme is unreal. Got the football game last night which you couldn't get on Comcast. Also TBS in HD for baseball, although I think by next season Comcast will add it....Internet is really fast at 20/5...so far so good!



"the football game" ?? What game are you referring to? I had access last night to a college game in HD and an NFL game in HD - not that I would tout Comcast over Fios, but lets get the facts straight. If you have the sports pkg at ~$5/mo you get lots of games plus NFL-HD.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/15032168
> 
> 
> There is no need to get a sports package with FIOS. All channels that you have to pay the extra $6 a month for with Comcast are part of the package with FIOS.
> 
> Plus BIG Ten is in HD along with Speed.



and we are about to get NHL and NBA channels in HD this month on Fios.


----------



## cardaway

I've just recently got a new TV that I am hooking up to Comcast cable without a cable box. Can anybody point me in the direction of a listing of the HDTV digital channels you can pickup without a cable box? Thanks.


----------



## wareagle

Try http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels 


Pastiche posted a local list on this forum, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## cardaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15036892
> 
> 
> Try http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
> 
> 
> Pastiche posted a local list on this forum, but I can't seem to find it.



Seen that site. No help.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/15036913
> 
> 
> Seen that site. No help.



Seems fine to me. What are you expecting?


----------



## houman

so I got Comcast today, I did not get the triple play, since I need a regular voice line. We had some problems, but the installer was great and we got everything working. The internet advertised is 6mbps down / 1 or 2 mbps up, but I am getting more like 14mbps down, 4 mbps up, and the cable hook up went fine though the M card and Tivo HD. I got the digital package + showtime, but probably will add the sport pkgs as well tomorrow. Also lot of HD channels, way more than what I used to have with WoW in IL... so I think as long as this work, I'll stay with them.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/15036761
> 
> 
> I've just recently got a new TV that I am hooking up to Comcast cable without a cable box. Can anybody point me in the direction of a listing of the HDTV digital channels you can pickup without a cable box? Thanks.



Here's what I am using- these are only the HD signals available via FREE QAM.


ABC 104 KOMO 82-4 1831 720p

PBS 109 KCTS 82-5 1832 720p

NBC 105 KING 85-2 1833 1080i

--- 106 KONG 110-1 1848 1080i

CBS 107 KIRO 110-2 1849 1080i

FOX 113 KCPT 111-1 1852 720p

CW 111 KTSW 111-2 1853 1080p


----------



## AZFats




> Quote:
> Here's what I am using- these are only the HD signals available via FREE QAM.
> 
> 
> ABC 104 KOMO 82-4 1831 720p
> 
> PBS 109 KCTS 82-5 1832 720p
> 
> NBC 105 KING 85-2 1833 1080i
> 
> --- 106 KONG 110-1 1848 1080i
> 
> CBS 107 KIRO 110-2 1849 1080i
> 
> FOX 113 KCPT 111-1 1852 720p
> 
> CW 111 KTSW 111-2 1853 1080p



Thanks for that list, somehow I missed CW @ 111-2 on the little Sanyo 19" in my office. I would also like to add to your list... KMYQ MYQ20 @ 96-1 on my tuner, they do have some HD 16:9 programming during prime time. As I understand they also have some Fox sports content.


EDIT: I'm new in the area, wondering how often Comcast swaps the QAM channels around? Seems like it was about every 3 months in the Denver market.


----------



## pastiche

There've been no changes to clear QAM in Seattle in 4 or 5 months, so I hadn't bothered to update. But, since it's nearly impossible to find a post that old, here's a re-post. (I think the last change was when they encrypted TVOne.)


----------



## AZFats

Thanks pastichi, to you and whoever's responsible for the .pdf


----------



## levibluewa

sent you a private message.


----------



## cardaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/15046473
> 
> 
> Thanks pastichi, to you and whoever's responsible for the .pdf



Ditto that, and thanks for sharing the pdf even if you didn't create it. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15043278
> 
> 
> There've been no changes to clear QAM in Seattle in 4 or 5 months, so I hadn't bothered to update. But, since it's nearly impossible to find a post that old, here's a re-post. (I think the last change was when they encrypted TVOne.)



What about PBS on 108? Isn't that gone now?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/15051002
> 
> 
> What about PBS on 108? Isn't that gone now?



I didn't even notice that when I glanced and re-posted. You're right.


The programming source that KHCV's running on 80-3 changed, 9-1/82-1 is now in HD, and 9-5/82-5 was deleted. Oh, and the League Pass barker on 118-1 was deleted, too. On some nodes, the 82-X multiplex is also on 135-1.


I'll post a proper update later on.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15052228
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice that when I glanced and re-posted. You're right.
> 
> 
> The programming source that KHCV's running on 80-3 changed, 9-1/82-1 is now in HD, and 9-5/82-5 was deleted. Oh, and the League Pass barker on 118-1 was deleted, too. On some nodes, the 82-X multiplex is also on 135-1.
> 
> 
> I'll post a proper update later on.



80-3 is digital KHCV 45-1 which carries "America One" content currently. That used to be "Jewelery TV/Shop @ Home" until recently.


----------



## pastiche

It's an actual update, not just a lame re-post, this time.










All of the things that everyone mentioned above were changed, plus notes about the MUXes on 117-X and 135-X. I also included the commercial channels from the 117-X MUX that occasionally get asked about by those up north and down south.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/15064278
> 
> 
> I think you have to have a Comcast box to get all of their HD channels.



Or something like TiVo with cablecard.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/15064278
> 
> 
> I think you have to have a Comcast box to get all of their HD channels.



Or a cable card in your TV which is free. Or a built in QAM tuner for all of the free HD stuff. Plus if you order premium channels you'll get them with the cable card. If you don't want a DVR, this may be the way to go for you but I personnaly wouldn't want to give up my DVR's. Timeshifting is VERY important to me.


----------



## arf1410

essentially all TVs bought in the last several years have a QAM tuner, so you will get 15-20 free HD channels without box or cable card


----------



## AZFats




> Quote:
> essentially all TVs bought in the last several years have a QAM tuner, so you will get 15-20 free HD channels without box or cable card



Not accurate. Many TV's don't have QAM tuners, you really have to check the specs or do some research here. I have a two year old 32" Samsung with an ATSC but no QAM tuner.


Comcast currently provides 8 QAM HD channels, with the occasional PPVs that you have no control over or listings for.


----------



## sastimac

Please educate me. I have a plasma tv with NTSC and ATSC tuners. I see some of the Comcast channels. I don't think I see any HD channels. Is a QAM tuner required for the HD channels? My plasma accepts a tuner card. If I get the Comcast tuner card can I see all the Comcast channels?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/15070417
> 
> 
> Please educate me. I have a plasma tv with NTSC and ATSC tuners. I see some of the Comcast channels. I don't think I see any HD channels. Is a QAM tuner required for the HD channels? My plasma accepts a tuner card. If I get the Comcast tuner card can I see all the Comcast channels?



NTSC is analog and ATSC is over the air digital. Neither is QAM. With the ATSC you *could* get an antenna for HD OTA reception but not worth it IMO. You should be able to get a cable card for free (I have one they are not charging me for) and that would get you ALL of the HD programming and all of the SD channels digitally which on my setup is much clearer than the analog stuff. Of course, you'll need to subscribe to the premium HD material to get that, but you will get it.


You need a DTV tuner to get HD stuff directly without a cable card or STB. If what you said about your plasma is correct (and I am suspect it is), you cannot get HD on cable without a cable card or an STB.


DTV tuners are "becoming" mandatory on any set that has a tuner and are being phased in by date and size of screen. The dtaes are relatively recent and they are for manufaturing dates, not date of sale so you'll still may see a lot of TV's without the require DTV tuner. This does allow tmanufacturer's to opt out of providing a tuner of any kind but someday all TV's that have a tuner will have a DTV tuner. Until then, confusion reigns.


However, be assured that if you want your TV to tune cable channels, a cable card will work.


----------



## summersr

Am I the only one with this problem???


For the second week in a row my Friday night recording of StarGate Atlantis doesn't stop recording. When I get up in the morning I have over 500 minutes showing for the program.


Seems the program content is missing a marker...


----------



## marosnax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summersr* /forum/post/15079822
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with this problem???
> 
> 
> For the second week in a row my Friday night recording of StarGate Atlantis doesn't stop recording. When I get up in the morning I have over 500 minutes showing for the program.
> 
> 
> Seems the program content is missing a marker...



That happened to me but on Tuesday night when i recorded Summer Heights High the box erased everything else on my DVR and recorder 9 hours of HBOHD.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I had that happen to me a while back while recording one of the wife's shows on the Filipino channel. Just kept going and going, until I actually had to stop it myself when I discovered it that night.


----------



## AZFats

VOD not working on either of my Moto DVRs today, something about error #4.

I'm in Shoreline, anyone else having a problem or is it just my installation?


----------



## Spike89

Comcast adding more HD channels in December... Saw an ad in today's legal notices section of the Kitsap Sun:


************************************************************ *************

Important Notice to Comcast Cable Customers serviced in Kitsap County


On or about Decmber 16, 2008, Comcast will make the folowing changes to its Channel Line-up in parts of the following communities:

Bainbridge Island WA-0323, Hansville (Kitsap County) WA-0537, Kitsap County WA-0382

Neighborhoods in the aforementioned communities and other communities in Kitsap County that do not receive these changes on or about Decmber 16, 2008 will see these changes within 12 months.


Channels being added to the Digital Starter level of service:

WE HD 649

E! HD 651

Bravo HD 652

Lifetime HD 653

Travel HD 654

FOX News HD 655

CNN HD 657

CNBC HD 658

TBS HD 664

FX HD 665

Cartoon HD 680

QVC HD 692

G4 HD 693

BIO HD 694

AMC HD 697

LMN HD 698


Channels being added to the Digital Preferred level of service:

Encore HD 517

ESPNews HD 622

Style HD 650

Fox Business HD 656

Toon Disney HD 681

Fuse HD 690

TV One HD 691

Planet Green HD 695

IFC HD 699


Channels being added to the Sports Entertainment level of service:

Speed HD 620


Channels being added to the Premium Digital level of service:

Starz Kids & Family HD 530

Starz Comedy HD 531

Starz Edge HD 533


Channels being added to Pay-Per-View:

IN DEMAND Events HD 804


************************************************************ *************


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15088470
> 
> 
> Comcast adding more HD channels in December... Saw an ad in today's legal notices section of the Kitsap Sun:
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ *************
> 
> Important Notice to Comcast Cable Customers serviced in Kitsap County
> 
> 
> On or about Decmber 16, 2008, Comcast will make the folowing changes to its Channel Line-up in parts of the following communities:
> 
> Bainbridge Island WA-0323, Hansville (Kitsap County) WA-0537, Kitsap County WA-0382
> 
> Neighborhoods in the aforementioned communities and other communities in Kitsap County that do not receive these changes on or about Decmber 16, 2008 will see these changes within 12 months.
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Digital Starter level of service:
> 
> WE HD 649
> 
> E! HD 651
> 
> Bravo HD 652
> 
> Lifetime HD 653
> 
> Travel HD 654
> 
> FOX News HD 655
> 
> CNN HD 657
> 
> CNBC HD 658
> 
> TBS HD 664
> 
> FX HD 665
> 
> Cartoon HD 680
> 
> QVC HD 692
> 
> G4 HD 693
> 
> BIO HD 694
> 
> AMC HD 697
> 
> LMN HD 698
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Digital Preferred level of service:
> 
> Encore HD 517
> 
> ESPNews HD 622
> 
> Style HD 650
> 
> Fox Business HD 656
> 
> Toon Disney HD 681
> 
> Fuse HD 690
> 
> TV One HD 691
> 
> Planet Green HD 695
> 
> IFC HD 699
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Sports Entertainment level of service:
> 
> Speed HD 620
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Premium Digital level of service:
> 
> Starz Kids & Family HD 530
> 
> Starz Comedy HD 531
> 
> Starz Edge HD 533
> 
> 
> Channels being added to Pay-Per-View:
> 
> IN DEMAND Events HD 804
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ *************



Oh happy happy, we'll get the channels SOMETIME in the next 12 mos. LOL


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15088470
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Sports Entertainment level of service:
> 
> Speed HD 620



Mixed emotions on this one. I've been waiting (seems like forever) for SpeedHD so I can finally watch F1 in HD. However, I'm not sure I want to pay more for the Sports Entertainment package all season just so I can watch 18 programs.


----------



## AZFats




> Quote:
> ...changes to its Channel Line-up in parts of the following communities:
> 
> Bainbridge Island WA-0323, Hansville (Kitsap County) WA-0537, Kitsap County WA-0382



I don't think those of us on the Seattle side of the water are getting anything out of this press release.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/15091296
> 
> 
> I don't think those of us on the Seattle side of the water are getting anything out of this press release.



Duh, but you could certainly see it as a possible sign of a larger area upgrade, and go grab a copy of your local paper and see if there is a similar legal notice in the classifieds that does apply to your area. Kitsap is fairly rural; I doubt that we are going to be the only area in the state to see such a large increase in HD programming.


Sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15092208
> 
> 
> Duh, but you could certainly see it as a possible sign of a larger area upgrade, and go grab a copy of your local paper and see if there is a similar legal notice in the classifieds that does apply to your area. Kitsap is fairly rural; I doubt that we are going to be the only area in the state to see such a large increase in HD programming.
> 
> 
> Sorry to have wasted your time.



I definitely appreciate your posting this information.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15092208
> 
> 
> Duh, but you could certainly see it as a possible sign of a larger area upgrade, and go grab a copy of your local paper and see if there is a similar legal notice in the classifieds that does apply to your area. Kitsap is fairly rural; I doubt that we are going to be the only area in the state to see such a large increase in HD programming.
> 
> 
> Sorry to have wasted your time.



Thanks for posting this!


I have been reading this forum for a couple of years now. A lot of channels have been launched in that time and I don't recall Kitsap County previously getting channel launches far in advance of the rest of us. I also can't imagine that you guys have way more bandwidth than the rest of us. If you guys are getting all of these channels, I'm sure the rest of us will follow shortly.


...at least I sure hope so!


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15095624
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> 
> I have been reading this forum for a couple of years now. A lot of channels have been launched in that time and I don't recall Kitsap County previously getting channel launches far in advance of the rest of us. I also can't imagine that you guys have way more bandwidth than the rest of us. If you guys are getting all of these channels, I'm sure the rest of us will follow shortly.
> 
> 
> ...at least I sure hope so!



Maybe after Comcast adds another 1000 "choices" they will get around to adding real channels...


----------



## AZFats




> Quote:
> All of those channels are already live in HD on FIOS. Plus, you do not pay extra for the sports channels. There are no tiers to price. Just 1 low price, with up to 98 channels in HD if you get all the movie channels. Without the movie channels, there are 63 channels in HD right now...not coming some time....maybe.



No FIOS in my little corner of Shoreline.


----------



## keebler87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/15086599
> 
> 
> VOD not working on either of my Moto DVRs today, something about error #4.
> 
> I'm in Shoreline, anyone else having a problem or is it just my installation?



No OnDemand for me either, same error code. No DVR though just a Moto HD box. I'm in Bellingham BTW


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keebler87* /forum/post/15099888
> 
> 
> No OnDemand for me either, same error code. No DVR though just a Moto HD box. I'm in Bellingham BTW



I believe I got that error code a couple days after I had comcast install my moto HD DVR last year. After 2 calls to tech support, they finally sent a remote reset signal to bash my box upside the head and get things working again. (First call was to clueless person who just told me to wait 24 hours to see if it cleared up, second time I got somebody who was at least willing to try SOMETHING).


If I recall correctly, sometimes I'd get the error, while occasionally onDemand would tune to the wrong dynamic channel and I'd be watching some show/movie in progress that was completely different than I what I ordered.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjielectronics* /forum/post/15098676
> 
> 
> All of those channels are already live in HD on FIOS. Plus, you do not pay extra for the sports channels. There are no tiers to price. Just 1 low price, with up to 98 channels in HD if you get all the movie channels. Without the movie channels, there are 63 channels in HD right now...not coming some time....maybe.



Thanks for the sales pitch. I think many of us would love to have FiOS, but are not in a Verizon service area. I've got Centurytel phone and cropdusting service. My breakfast cereal has more fiber in it than the entire Kitsap Centurytel network.










P.S., hey Comcast, thanks for all the new HD channels you're adding, but QVC HD? Are you kidding me? That's almost as useful as the 5 minute video game trailers in HD on OnDemand.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15100886
> 
> 
> P.S., hey Comcast, thanks for all the new HD channels you're adding, but QVC HD? Are you kidding me? That's almost as useful as the 5 minute video game trailers in HD on OnDemand.



Well in HD you can clearly see that it's a REAL cubic zyrconia!!!


----------



## drlovety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/15099843
> 
> 
> No FIOS in my little corner of Shoreline.



It will be live in Shoreline soon!!! The City approved FIOS a few weeks ago....just a matter of time!


----------



## coachv

According to a friend at Comcast my area Buckley (98321) will be included in the release on December 17th. They have a huge release map on the wall in their offices.


Christmas is comong a week early.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/15105735
> 
> 
> According to a friend at Comcast my area Buckley (98321) will be included in the release on December 17th. They have a huge release map on the wall in their offices.
> 
> 
> Christmas is comong a week early.



Any chance your friend can share a list of zipcodes getting an early Christmas present? Or can he at least check on 98074 (Sammamish)?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlovety* /forum/post/15101697
> 
> 
> It will be live in Shoreline soon!!! The City approved FIOS a few weeks ago....just a matter of time!



What about inside Seattle city limits? Anyone have info on that? I'd switch in a nanosecond (or even a femtosecond) if it was available.


----------



## artshotwell

My Comcast MOTO box is one minute slow. I've been wondering why, for the past 10 days or so, my recordings always seem to start late. I finally checked the clock and the box is one minute slow. I reset it by unplugging it for a minute and plugged it back in. No fix. I called Comcast and they sent a signal which reset it. Again, no fix. How strange. I guess it's time to get a new box.


----------



## coug86wsu

Greetings, long time lurker. I will be visiting the friendly local Comcast branch today to pick up a new HD DVR for my new Plasma set up in my basement. Will also be bringing in my old HD DVR that I use upstairs. Which box and accessories should I request? Will be setting up HDMI in the basement and both HDMI and Component upstairs. Thank you for your help.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15111726
> 
> 
> My Comcast MOTO box is one minute slow.
> 
> ...



Mine has the same symptoms, and I just checked the time last night to verify that it is one minute slow. I see it as a system-wide problem, rather than individual hardware.


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15111726
> 
> 
> My Comcast MOTO box is one minute slow. I've been wondering why, for the past 10 days or so, my recordings always seem to start late.



It's always a good idea to record a little "pad" around your shows, as sometimes a channel will start something a little early or end it a little late. Just change the settings to record 5 minutes before and after the show, then it won't matter if the box if off by a minute.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/15113927
> 
> 
> It's always a good idea to record a little "pad" around your shows, as sometimes a channel will start something a little early or end it a little late. Just change the settings to record 5 minutes before and after the show, then it won't matter if the box if off by a minute.



The Microsoft guide s/w had a 1-minute "soft pad" at each end of recordings, which worked pretty well. Unfortunately, adding padding on an individual basis is labor intensive and can result in conflicts.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15113862
> 
> 
> Mine has the same symptoms, and I just checked the time last night to verify that it is one minute slow. I see it as a system-wide problem, rather than individual hardware.



FWIW, I reset my computer time to one of the time servers and then watched the Mot box and my computer. There is only a 2 second difference here in Lakewood. Perhaps it's fixed?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/15113927
> 
> 
> It's always a good idea to record a little "pad" around your shows, as sometimes a channel will start something a little early or end it a little late. Just change the settings to record 5 minutes before and after the show, then it won't matter if the box if off by a minute.



Can't do that when recording multiple shows back-to-back. No way to set a recording to end one minute early.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15113862
> 
> 
> Mine has the same symptoms, and I just checked the time last night to verify that it is one minute slow. I see it as a system-wide problem, rather than individual hardware.



I've talked to Comcast 'customer service' twice in the past two days... they swear their system time is correct. Hah!


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15114578
> 
> 
> FWIW, I reset my computer time to one of the time servers and then watched the Mot box and my computer. There is only a 2 second difference here in Lakewood. Perhaps it's fixed?



Not fixed here in Anacortes, as of noon.


----------



## coug86wsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coug86wsu* /forum/post/15113149
> 
> 
> Greetings, long time lurker. I will be visiting the friendly local Comcast branch today to pick up a new HD DVR for my new Plasma set up in my basement. Will also be bringing in my old HD DVR that I use upstairs. Which box and accessories should I request? Will be setting up HDMI in the basement and both HDMI and Component upstairs. Thank you for your help.




I am on my way to Comcast in a half hour. Any suggestions? Are there any boxes I should avoid?


----------



## marcmartin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15114668
> 
> 
> Can't do that when recording multiple shows back-to-back.



I record shows back-to-back by setting the recording for the first show, then recording an extra 60/120/150 minutes afterwards. Not an ideal solution, but it works!


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/15114734
> 
> 
> I record shows back-to-back by setting the recording for the first show, then recording an extra 60/120/150 minutes afterwards. Not an ideal solution, but it works!



You shouldn't have to do that. But, it IS a thought.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15114684
> 
> 
> Not fixed here in Anacortes, as of noon.



In Bellevue it's 55 seconds slow, compared to http://www.time.gov


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15114985
> 
> 
> In Bellevue it's 55 seconds slow, compared to http://www.time.gov



Hmmm... Tested with the link in Lakewood and it's to the second. No delay. If you want, and if you think it would help, I can talke a picture of the clock on my computer and DVR a second before the top of the minute and a second afterwards and send it to you.


If you could do the same and the comcast techs could get email then you'd have the evidence you need I think. Let me know if I can be of help.


Regards,


Jim


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15116403
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Tested with the link in Lakewood and it's to the second. No delay. If you want, and if you think it would help, I can talke a picture of the clock on my computer and DVR a second before the top of the minute and a second afterwards and send it to you.
> 
> 
> If you could do the same and the comcast techs could get email then you'd have the evidence you need I think. Let me know if I can be of help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jim



Interesting. My DVR has always been five seconds slow. And, about five seconds behind analog TV feed. I'll pass on your offer, though. I check it against two clocks in my house that are synced with the atomic clock at the Naval Observatory via shortwave.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15113862
> 
> 
> Mine has the same symptoms, and I just checked the time last night to verify that it is one minute slow. I see it as a system-wide problem, rather than individual hardware.



Not a system-wide problem. Mine is within 1 second of my "atomic" clock on the mantle and that's pretty damn accurate.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15116495
> 
> 
> Interesting. My DVR has always been five seconds slow. And, about five seconds behind analog TV feed. I'll pass on your offer, though. I check it against two clocks in my house that are synced with the atomic clock at the Naval Observatory via shortwave.



Just to be clear, I am comparing the time on the front of the DVR with the one on my computer. They both tick over to the next minute at the same time.


----------



## ykiki

Now here's an important question:


So...once we all get our DVRs in synch, will the Apple Cup be shown in HD on 664???


----------



## Marrvia

Well at least Comcast is getting on the ball a little bit with internet by supposedly doubling the speed for free next month. Now, if they would just add some more HD channels, and get cracking on making a good onscreen interface, maybe I will stick with them once FIOS decides to hit my neighborhood.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlovety* /forum/post/15101697
> 
> 
> It will be live in Shoreline soon!!! The City approved FIOS a few weeks ago....just a matter of time!



If anyone here lives in Shoreline and has seen the VZ fiber going up - could you list the street address where it is in progress or in place?


I am so ready to jump ship - my Comcast (TV only) bill has gone up $30 in a year and I cannot get HD On Demand during weekends because of network overload.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15114684
> 
> 
> Not fixed here in Anacortes, as of noon.



As of this evening, the DVR time seems to be exactly correct now in Bellevue.


----------



## WA LSU FAN

will the Comcast speed service be the same concept? Will it burst up to that speed, or be constant like FIOS? I know with FIOS, I always get 20MB down, no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15127281
> 
> 
> will the Comcast speed service be the same concept? Will it burst up to that speed, or be constant like FIOS? I know with FIOS, I always get 20MB down, no matter what time of day it is.



Can we please stop with the FIOS trolls?


----------



## jeff28

I don't know. I was going to call in and ask about it, but I can't find anything official from fox on the net saying it's produced in HD. Anyone have a link to something? I swear I've heard that it was going to be in HD?! Maybe someone with DirecTV could check their guide to verify?


EDIT: sorry, I guess I didn't quote the original post. this is in reference to today's FSN production of the Apple Cup.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15118057
> 
> 
> Now here's an important question:
> 
> 
> So...once we all get our DVRs in synch, will the Apple Cup be shown in HD on 664???



Comcast has an ad on the front page of the NW Ticket section of this morning's Seattle Times that reads "Dawgs vs. Cougs in HD. Saturday at 12:00 pm on FSN, Comcast HD Channel 664".


The TV Guide still didn't have it listed as of an hour ago, but if Comcast says it's going to be on channel 664, I'm sure it will turn up.


----------



## jeff28

ok, well that's good to hear. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## randman11

Just like every other FSN football game in HD this year. It may be on 664 or it may not. The guide says there is a game while there isn't, or there is a game and the guide says there isn't. The online guide is probably different still. The customer service reps usually mirror the onscreen guide so they are of little help. Since MOJO is going away, maybe this split channel problem will be fixed. Hopefully they will broadcast the whole thing and not cut away at a predetermined time like in previous years.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15126182
> 
> 
> As of this evening, the DVR time seems to be exactly correct now in Bellevue.



Same here in Anacortes. Seemed to have been fixed sometime yesterday.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15127867
> 
> 
> Can we please stop with the FIOS trolls?



No trolling intended, consider it stopped on my part.


----------



## thewarm

I just spoke to a Comcast rep about losing the ScienceHD channel on the "Digital Starter" pack. He told me it was moved to a higher level (Premium) pack.


He also told me about Comcast adding around 30 new channels next month... and that they would be offering a new digital converter!


Sounds likes it's going to be bye, bye for analog???


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15130980
> 
> 
> I just spoke to a Comcast rep about losing the ScienceHD channel on the "Digital Starter" pack. He told me it was moved to a higher level (Premium) pack.
> 
> 
> He also told me about Comcast adding around 30 new channels next month... and that they would be offering a new digital converter!
> 
> 
> Sounds likes it's going to be bye, bye for analog???




That sounds pretty consistent with this posting:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14396160


----------



## levibluewa

Appears the "techs" are playing with their toys. WeatherScan 112.11 has been on & off for the last week or so. Off at the moment. Also appears that somehow Seattle is playing with things up here. Channel info indicates that the Golf Channel has moved from 69 to 70 !!! Really, since is has never been there. Oh, those Comcast techs!!!


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15128506
> 
> 
> Comcast has an ad on the front page of the NW Ticket section of this morning's Seattle Times that reads "Dawgs vs. Cougs in HD. Saturday at 12:00 pm on FSN, Comcast HD Channel 664".
> 
> 
> The TV Guide still didn't have it listed as of an hour ago, but if Comcast says it's going to be on channel 664, I'm sure it will turn up.



Thanks!


Yesterday I actually went to Comcast's website and "spoke" to one of their reps via their instant chat feature. Once I got him to realize that the "FoxSports Northwest" I spoke of wasn't Fox Soccer Net, and that my question concerned watching the Apple Cup in HD, he told me (after 15 min) that yes, I could watch the Apple Cup. However, it would only be in SD on 30.


"Hello Right Hand, I'd like to introduce you to Left Hand..."


----------



## sangwpark

Don't know if anyone else noticed, but my QAM tuner is now picking up 92-9 aka TBS (sd). Good news, since I only subscribe to limited cable.










--

Sang


----------



## pastiche

No TBS on 92-9 here.










I am seeing what Levibluewa described on 96-2 though (Golf Channel having moved from 69 to 70.)


----------



## artshotwell

My Comcast DVR was back on time over the weekend, then sometime Monday it dropped back to one minute late again. I swapped boxes today. After the Comcast rep at the Burlington office blamed: 1) my clocks being off, 2) TV Guide's schedule problems, & 3) the networks moving show start times around. Still, he didn't get it that the box's clock is one minute late. He says everyone has this problem. I wonder if I got a Tivo, if the Tivo clock would be on time.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15149478
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if I got a Tivo, if the Tivo clock would be on time.



I'm sure it would be correct, since it wouldn't depend on Comcast. (As Art knows, I've had the same back and forth time switch in Bellevue.)


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15149478
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I wonder if I got a Tivo, if the Tivo clock would be on time.



That begs the question: if Comcast offers a "Tivo software" upgrade at some point, would it function properly and have a correct clock (or would it just look like a Tivo but have all the usual Comcast problems)? I fear the latter.


Really, how difficult could it be to have the clock work properly on these things? That issue seems to have been solved by pretty much everyone else providing a similar service on other electronic devices. Even Tivo does it pretty well using a dialup land-line connection with all its inherent latency issues. For $100 a month one would think...


It's Comspastic!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15153083
> 
> 
> That begs the question: if Comcast offers a "Tivo software" upgrade at some point, would it function properly and have a correct clock (or would it just look like a Tivo but have all the usual Comcast problems)? I fear the latter.
> 
> ...



I think the fact that the TiVo/Comcast/Motorola thing has been in work for several years and is not yet ready for widespread deployment confirms your fears.


----------



## thewarm

The Moto boxes are not really "powerful" enough to properly run the TiVo software, let alone run the new HME apps like YouTube! So don't hold your breath!


P.S. Even when the clock _is_ set correctly, the networks love to shift things around by a minute or so (to punish you for not watching live TV). quick rant... sorry


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15156212
> 
> 
> ...Even when the clock _is_ set correctly, the networks love to shift things around by a minute or so (to punish you for not watching live TV).
> 
> ...



The guide keeps up with that pretty well.


----------



## artshotwell

Comcast Support answer to my complaint about my DVR being one minute behind reality:

Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable TV service.


I understand you have questions about the clock on the Comcast cable box. I do not know why it is one minute slow. The time is provided by a central server, and is not an issue with the cable box itself.


I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. Unfortunately, there isn't a fix for this at this time. You can adjust your DVR recording to begin one minute early so as not to miss any of the program.


If you have any more questions feel free to reply to this e-mail, or you can chat with one of our Online Customer Support Specialists 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at http://www.comcastsupport.com/chat .


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15159102
> 
> 
> Comcast Support answer to my complaint about my DVR being one minute behind reality:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your Comcast Cable TV service.
> 
> 
> I understand you have questions about the clock on the Comcast cable box. I do not know why it is one minute slow. The time is provided by a central server, and is not an issue with the cable box itself.
> 
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. Unfortunately, there isn't a fix for this at this time. You can adjust your DVR recording to begin one minute early so as not to miss any of the program.
> 
> 
> If you have any more questions feel free to reply to this e-mail, or you can chat with one of our Online Customer Support Specialists 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at http://www.comcastsupport.com/chat .



Just out of curiosity, where do you get your "correct" time from? How do you know the DVR box wrong? Do you have multiple cable boxes, and only 1 of them is wrong? If that is the case, I can see where your coming from, but if not, maybe your other source of time is wrong.


----------



## wareagle

Well, my time is shifting between right on and one minute slow, just like Art's. I set my watch by http://www.time.gov and periodically compare my watch's time to the box when the box ticks over to a new minute. This morning it was correct, and now the box is one minute slow. It's been switching between the two states at least once a day. I trust my quartz analog watch not to be the culprit.


----------



## quarque

Marrvia - Art has 2 atomic clocks in his house so it is not his reference that is the problem.


My thought on this issue from a software perspective: the central server issues a burst of commands over the system to update everyone's clocks, with these spread over some time span, say 30 seconds. The commands may be only specifying the hour and minute, not seconds, because of the inherent latency of their system. If your Moto clock is currently between :00 and :30 it gets rounded back to the earlier minute. If it is between :31 and :59 it gets rounded forward. So some boxes will be off by up to a minute because of a rounding effect in the box firmware. They probably figured that 1-minute accuracy was "good enough" and 1-second accuracy was very difficult to achieve anyway. If you have ever had multiple screens running multiple networks side-by-side you would see that there is up to a minute of error among network timing of show starts (i.e. the earliest and latest show start at any particular hour can be separated by 60 seconds or more). I have noticed that even though my box is dead on with my atomic clock, I still miss the first several seconds of The Office every week. NBC's clock is off.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/15160164
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where do you get your "correct" time from? How do you know the DVR box wrong? Do you have multiple cable boxes, and only 1 of them is wrong? If that is the case, I can see where your coming from, but if not, maybe your other source of time is wrong.



I checked the time from 2 locations: 1) three atomic-connected clicks I have; 2) time.gov, 3) CBS network at 8pm. NOTE: All three major networks always start their prime time schedule at 8pm (except in extraordinary circumstances).

Except when it's a minute slow, the DVR has consistently been 4 seconds behind the atomic clock and four seconds behind the analog TV signals from Comcast. But, the last 2 weeks it has been (mostly) 1 minute behind. It has been correct since last night now. In general, for the past four years, my Comcast DVR clock has right on, until about two weeks ago.


----------



## cvj

Just noticed that KIRO HD's 1080i broadcast is slightly underscanned on my Westy 42" set. There is a 1/4 inch black bar on top with a few white dots on the very top left side.


Perhaps it is just the way my set is adjusted - but KING HD's 1080i is correctly sized for the screen. KOMO HD and PBS HD are also AOK.


Is no biggie - except now that I noticed it I keep noticing it


----------



## kramer34599

I have the same black bar problem with my 42" olevia and 32" olevia tvs. 42 is hooked up to the box, 32 is QAM. Don't know why.


Both are 720p LCDs. Maybe the TV isn't using all 768 lines and only displaying 720 with the top 48 lines unused. But if that's the case, I don't know why it wouldn't do it on all the hd channels since my box is set to output a 720p signal.


I haven't noticed any white dots though.


----------



## thewarm

I only see the white dots when a SD program is being broadcast (20/20, 4x3 format) on a 23" Olevia 720P.


----------



## summersr

What's up with the Comcast.net TV guide (zip code 98055 digital).

I wanted to see when the Oregon vs Oregon St game was on.

It shows the game on ch 34 at 5pm but if you click on the game it lists it correctly as starting at 4pm???

http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listing...,1193527274093 


On Edit Too weird...now it displays correctly


----------



## Weil

South county has ESPN1 & 2 HD remapped to 623 & 624, has FSN Sports HD on 627, and has no MOJO.

sam


----------



## drew00001

Does anyone know if FSN will be broadcast 24/7 and whether we will get schedule data. I checked 664, which currently says "Fox Sports HD Events will be shown on 627." I expect this means the channel will have HD events (and will be black the rest of the time). This is OK as long as we get schedule data for my DVR. I already submitted a update request with Tivo, hoping that Comcast & FSN keep such updated with Tribune.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/15190476
> 
> 
> South county has ESPN1 & 2 HD remapped to 623 & 624, has FSN Sports HD on 627, and has no MOJO.
> 
> sam



Mojo is no more. It is gone forever.


Edit: I now have ESPN1 & 2 on both 173/174 and 623 & 624. Tivo even has the schedule data for all four.


----------



## seatacboy

The Renton Fry's has the KWORLD SA290-Q LE $100 ATSC, Clear QAM tuner on sale for $49.99 - half of its original price. This unit can be used via Component Video (R-G-B) connection to a TV or monitor, but has analog stereo audio only.


Anyone care to share their experiences with this device?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15191960
> 
> 
> The Renton Fry's has the KWORLD SA290-Q LE $100 ATSC, Clear QAM tuner on sale for $49.99 - half of its original price. This unit can be used via Component Video (R-G-B) connection to a TV or monitor, but has analog stereo audio only.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with this device?



I ordered one from newegg.com ($49 w/free ship) since Frys NEVER seems to have what I want when I go there. I'll report in a week or so on how good/bad it is. I like the USB port for playing JPG and MP3 files. My Canon EOS XSi takes great pictures but the video output (composite) does not do justice to them on an HD set. Maybe this unit will give me the HD slide show effect I've been looking for.


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15191960
> 
> 
> The Renton Fry's has the KWORLD SA290-Q LE $100 ATSC, Clear QAM tuner on sale for $49.99 - half of its original price. This unit can be used via Component Video (R-G-B) connection to a TV or monitor, but has analog stereo audio only.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with this device?



I have the VGA version (there's also DVI version) and it works with Comcast no problem. You cannot remove channels, so you're kinda stuck with whatever the QAM tuner picks up. I bought mine from Buy.com a few weeks ago. Drat ... should've waited for this sale. Oh well...


--

Sang


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/15194436
> 
> 
> I have the VGA version (there's also DVI version) and it works with Comcast no problem. You cannot remove channels, so you're kinda stuck with whatever the QAM tuner picks up.



Thanks for the feedback - the VGA/Component RGB version is the one on sale for $49.99.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15191020
> 
> 
> Mojo is no more. It is gone forever.
> 
> 
> Edit: I now have ESPN1 & 2 on both 173/174 and 623 & 624. Tivo even has the schedule data for all four.



I also have the 4 espn channels, but still no FSN on 627. Hopefully TiVo will get update soon.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/15201455
> 
> 
> I also have the 4 espn channels, but still no FSN on 627. Hopefully TiVo will get update soon.



I just forced an update on my Tivo and now have schedule info for FSN on 627 . . . which is "Sign Off" at least until December 15 (i.e., as much schedule data as my Tivo has). Hopefully, Comcast and FSN will get the channel up and running by December 10th, for the WSU/Gonzaga game.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15202996
> 
> 
> I just forced an update on my Tivo and now have schedule info for FSN on 627 . . . which is "Sign Off" at least until December 15 (i.e., as much schedule data as my Tivo has). Hopefully, Comcast and FSN will get the channel up and running by December 10th, for the WSU/Gonzaga game.



According to the iGuide, the next FSN-HD event is a college football game on Saturday. There are three college basketball games on Sunday, and then nothing until the next round of college basketball games on Sunday the 14th. Your WSU/Gonzaga game is not listed.


FSN-NW simply doesn't carry much HD, so not much has changed except that Comcast no longer needs to pre-empt Mojo to show their rare HD event.


I wonder if Comcast will consider sharing out this channel with HD events from Comcast Sports Northwest? I think most of CSN's HD line-up consists of Blazers basketball games.


----------



## jeff28

FSN-NW COMCAST HD Schedule:


2008-09 Men's College Basketball Schedule


11/30/08

Sun

UNC Asheville at North Carolina (HD)

3:30 PM

6:00 PM

MOJO 664


12/04/08

Thu

Oklahoma St. at UW (HD)

8:00 PM

10:30 PM

627


12/07/08

Sun

Nebraska at Arizona St. (HD)

11:00 AM

1:30 PM

627


12/07/08

Sun

Florida at Florida St. (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


12/07/08

Sun

Kansas St. at Oregon (HD)

5:30 PM

8:00 PM

627


12/14/08

Sun

Wright St. at Wake Forest (HD)

1:00 PM

3:30 PM

627


12/14/08

Sun

Gonzaga at Arizona (HD)

3:00 PM

5:30 PM

627


12/20/08

Sat

Louisville vs Minnesota (HD)

11:00 AM

1:30 PM

627


12/20/08

Sat

Arizona St. vs BYU (HD)

1:30 PM

4:00 PM

627


12/21/08

Sun

Pittsburgh at Florida St. (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


12/21/08

Sun

Clemson at Miami (HD)

4:45 PM

7:15 PM

627


12/22/08

Mon

Georgia Tech at USC (HD)

7:30 PM

10:00 PM

627


12/23/08

Tue

Kansas at Arizona (HD)

7:30 PM

10:00 PM

627


12/28/08

Sun

Virginia at Georgia Tech (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


12/28/08

Sun

Rutgers at North Carolina (HD)

4:45 PM

7:15 PM

627


12/28/08

Sun

Texas Tech at Stanford (HD)

7:00 PM

9:30 PM

627


01/04/08

Sun

UCLA at Oregon (HD)

12:30 PM

3:00 PM

627


01/04/08

Sun

Virginia Tech at Duke (HD)

4:45 PM

7:15 PM

627


01/04/08

Sun

Arizona at Stanford (HD)

7:00 PM

9:30 PM

627


01/10/08

Sat

Oregon at Arizona St. (HD)

11:00 AM

1:30 PM

627


01/11/08

Sun

North Carolina at Wake Forest (HD)

5:00 PM

7:30 PM

627


01/15/08

Thu

Arizona at UCLA (HD)

8:00 PM

10:30 PM

627


01/17/08

Sat

WSU at Oregon (HD)

11:00 AM

1:30 PM

627


01/22/08

Thu

UCLA at WSU (HD)

6:00 PM

8:30 PM

627


01/22/08

Thu

USC at UW (HD)

8:00 PM

10:30 PM

627


01/24/08

Sat

UCLA at UW (HD)

1:00 PM

3:30 PM

627


01/25/08

Sun

Virginia Tech at Miami (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


01/25/08

Sun

Georgia Tech at Clemson (HD)

4:45 PM

7:15 PM

627


01/31/08

Sat

Cal at USC (HD)

8:30 PM

11:00 PM

627


02/01/08

Sun

Virginia at Duke (HD)

11:00 AM

1:30 PM

627


02/07/08

Sat

WSU at Cal (HD)

7:30 PM

10:00 PM

627


02/08/08

Sun

UW at Stanford (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


02/08/08

Sun

Maryland at Georgia Tech (HD)

4:30 PM

7:00 PM

627


02/14/08

Sat

Oregon at UW (HD)

12:00 PM

2:30 PM

627


02/14/08

Sat

Stanford at Cal (HD)

2:00 PM

4:30 PM

627


02/15/08

Sun

Duke at Boston College (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


02/15/08

Sun

North Carolina at Miami (HD)

4:45 PM

7:15 PM

627


02/15/08

Sun

USC at Arizona St. (HD)

7:00 PM

9:30 PM

627


02/19/08

Thu

UW at UCLA (HD)

8:00 PM

10:30 PM

627


02/21/08

Sat

WSU at UCLA (HD)

12:00 PM

2:30 PM

627


02/22/08

Sun

Wake Forest at Duke (HD)

4:30 PM

7:00 PM

627


02/22/08

Sun

Arizona at Arizona St. (HD)

7:00 PM

9:30 PM

627


02/28/08

Sat

Wildcard: Teams TBA (HD)

12:00 PM

2:30 PM

627


03/01/08

Sun

Maryland at North Carolina St. (HD)

4:30 PM

7:00 PM

627


03/01/08

Sun

Oregon St. at Oregon (HD)

7:00 PM

9:30 PM

627


03/05/08

Thu

Wildcard: Teams TBA (HD)

7:30 PM

10:00 PM

627


03/07/08

Sat

Wildcard: Teams TBA (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


03/08/08

Sun

Clemson at Wake Forest (HD)

3:00 PM

5:30 PM

627


03/11/08

Wed

First Round (HD)

6:00 PM

8:30 PM

627


03/11/08

Wed

First Round (HD)

8:30 PM

11:00 PM

627


03/12/08

Thu

Quarterfinal (HD)

12:00 PM

2:30 PM

627


03/12/08

Thu

Quarterfinal (HD)

2:30 PM

5:00 PM

627


03/12/08

Thu

Quarterfinal (HD)

6:00 PM

8:30 PM

627


03/12/08

Thu

Quarterfinal (HD)

8:30 PM

11:00 PM

627


03/13/08

Fri

Semifinal (HD)

6:00 PM

8:30 PM

627


03/13/08

Fri

Semifinal (HD)

8:30 PM

11:00 PM

627


----------



## ykiki

The OK St - UW game was listed for 12/4 on my Comcast channel guide last night when I went surfing for things to watch on 627. One would hope there's more programming in the works for FSN HD.


Also - I was kind of surprised that there wasn't a message waiting for me on my DVR from Comcast about the end of MOJO and the relocation/addition of 623, 624 & 627.


----------



## Mike777

I liked Mojo. In my opinion, they took away an HD station and basically gave us nothing in return. FSN-HD is only limited times, so it doesn't count as a replacement for Mojo.


The HD channels on Comcast are shrinking, not getting bigger. Funny how the price for cable is never, ever shrinking. The price only gets bigger.


BTW, it took them quite a while to turn on 627 for the UW-OK State game last night. I'm thinking it took at least twenty for twenty five minutes for someone to flip the switch. Once it was on, it sure looked good, especially compared to the terrible SD on channel 30. And talk about ugly SD, the High School championship game looks horrible - same as last year and year before. FSN channel 30 has the worst looking SD sports I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15192904
> 
> 
> I ordered one from newegg.com ($49 w/free ship) since Frys NEVER seems to have what I want when I go there. I'll report in a week or so on how good/bad it is. I like the USB port for playing JPG and MP3 files. My Canon EOS XSi takes great pictures but the video output (composite) does not do justice to them on an HD set. Maybe this unit will give me the HD slide show effect I've been looking for.



OK, the kworld SA-290 arrived today and I ran it through some quick tests. The channel scan for both OTA and cable worked very well and picked up all the available channels in both cases. For OTA they provide a cute little telescoping antenna with a magnetic base. The box has outputs for Component, composite and VGA. All 3 appear to work as advertized. There is a resolution button on the remote that lets you cycle through the choices, component being the only one with multiple formats (480, 720, 1080). In 1080 mode the display looks nearly identical to the Comcast Moto box in 1080 mode. The VGA output was a smidge less sharp than 1080 but that may be due to my TV's conversion to 1080p from VGA - but still an excellent picture. There is no adjustment for centering so the VGA image had a slight border on the top. But what I was realy interested in was how well it handled jpeg images on the USB interface. I loaded up a USB drive and plugged it into the box. There is a key on the remote that takes you right to a folder browsing screen. I pulled up several hi-rez images and was pleasantly surprised at the quality. The pics were off my Canon EOS at 3888 x 2592 (10 Mp). I cropped one image to 16:9 format to fill the TV display and it was very crisp. The remote on the kworld also lets you zoom and rotate images as well as run an automated slide show. But note that a 10 Mp image takes several seconds load so if you want to do a quick check of your pictures you might want to create a set of 1/4 rez or lower first. All in all, I am quite pleased with what I got for $50.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15229978
> 
> 
> I liked Mojo. In my opinion, they took away an HD station and basically gave us nothing in return. FSN-HD is only limited times, so it doesn't count as a replacement for Mojo.
> 
> 
> The HD channels on Comcast are shrinking, not getting bigger. Funny how the price for cable is never, ever shrinking. The price only gets bigger.
> 
> 
> BTW, it took them quite a while to turn on 627 for the UW-OK State game last night. I'm thinking it took at least twenty for twenty five minutes for someone to flip the switch. Once it was on, it sure looked good, especially compared to the terrible SD on channel 30. And talk about ugly SD, the High School championship game looks horrible - same as last year and year before. FSN channel 30 has the worst looking SD sports I've ever seen on TV.



You know Mike777, I totally agree with you. A lot of MOJO's shows were fun and looked fantastic! Heck, I'm not even a drinker, but I loved _Three Sheets_. Now they've added a part-time station on a different channel while 664 sits idle. Common sense tell me that they'll be adding more stations between 620 - 659, but why can't they tell us what that'll be and approximately when? Lack of communications from a communications company can be disheartening.


----------



## WA LSU FAN

look like you guys with Comcast got Fox News in HD?
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/07...in-seattle-wa/ 


anyone confirm?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15235029
> 
> 
> You know Mike777, I totally agree with you. A lot of MOJO's shows were fun and looked fantastic! Heck, I'm not even a drinker, but I loved _Three Sheets_. Now they've added a part-time station on a different channel while 664 sits idle. Common sense tell me that they'll be adding more stations between 620 - 659, but why can't they tell us what that'll be and approximately when? Lack of communications from a communications company can be disheartening.



I think we know what we will be getting:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15088470
> 
> 
> Comcast adding more HD channels in December... Saw an ad in today's legal notices section of the Kitsap Sun:
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ *************
> 
> Important Notice to Comcast Cable Customers serviced in Kitsap County
> 
> 
> On or about Decmber 16, 2008, Comcast will make the folowing changes to its Channel Line-up in parts of the following communities:
> 
> Bainbridge Island WA-0323, Hansville (Kitsap County) WA-0537, Kitsap County WA-0382
> 
> Neighborhoods in the aforementioned communities and other communities in Kitsap County that do not receive these changes on or about Decmber 16, 2008 will see these changes within 12 months.
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Digital Starter level of service:
> 
> WE HD 649
> 
> E! HD 651
> 
> Bravo HD 652
> 
> Lifetime HD 653
> 
> Travel HD 654
> 
> FOX News HD 655
> 
> CNN HD 657
> 
> CNBC HD 658
> 
> TBS HD 664
> 
> FX HD 665
> 
> Cartoon HD 680
> 
> QVC HD 692
> 
> G4 HD 693
> 
> BIO HD 694
> 
> AMC HD 697
> 
> LMN HD 698
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Digital Preferred level of service:
> 
> Encore HD 517
> 
> ESPNews HD 622
> 
> Style HD 650
> 
> Fox Business HD 656
> 
> Toon Disney HD 681
> 
> Fuse HD 690
> 
> TV One HD 691
> 
> Planet Green HD 695
> 
> IFC HD 699
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Sports Entertainment level of service:
> 
> Speed HD 620
> 
> 
> Channels being added to the Premium Digital level of service:
> 
> Starz Kids & Family HD 530
> 
> Starz Comedy HD 531
> 
> Starz Edge HD 533
> 
> 
> Channels being added to Pay-Per-View:
> 
> IN DEMAND Events HD 804
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ *************



What we don't know is when - unless you happen to be in those parts of Kitsap County covered by the notice.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15238067
> 
> 
> look like you guys with Comcast got Fox News in HD?
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/07...in-seattle-wa/
> 
> 
> anyone confirm?



According to a previous post, Fox News HD should be arriving on December 16 in at least parts of the Seattle area on Channel 655. As of this morning, I can't find it out here in Sammamish.


----------



## seahills

Hello - long time lurker to these forums - and now first post because we are awaiting the arrival of our entry into the land of HDTV! Very excited.


I have a series 2 Tivo and plan to upgrade to an HD Tivo when the new TV arrives. I currently have Comcast's Digital Starter package and the Motorola set top box. When I'm ready to hook up the Tivo HD, I hope to pick up a cable card or 2 at the local Seattle office, but am wondering if I need to bring the Motorola box with me at that time?


Although I like Comcast's offerings (even tho they are $$$), my interactions with them are rarely smooth so I try to limit those interactions. Thanks for any opinions or experiences.


----------



## cleure

I'm trying to figure out if the space used by MOJO has already been replaced with something. FSN HD is on 579mhz, but I don't remember what MOJO used to be on. Currently, 664 is on 99mhz, but I'm pretty sure it used to be on a different frequency.


Also, did Comcast stop re-encoding Palladia (formally MHD)? It's now running on the same frequency as 105 (King/NBC). Those are the only two HD channels on that frequency, as far as I can tell. There may be a couple SD channels on that frequency, but I don't have enough time check.


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15229978
> 
> 
> I liked Mojo. In my opinion, they took away an HD station and basically gave us nothing in return. FSN-HD is only limited times, so it doesn't count as a replacement for Mojo.
> 
> 
> The HD channels on Comcast are shrinking, not getting bigger. Funny how the price for cable is never, ever shrinking. The price only gets bigger.



Guys,


Let's not harsh Comcast for Mojo. The channel turned themselves off everywhere. Read it here at their site: http://shop.mojohd.com/ 


Now, if Comcast doesn't use the space for some more HD channels then we can complain, but from the postings here it only looks like a few more days or weeks until we get some more channels. Goodness knows most of you are probably full of angst about the arrival of QVC HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleighc* /forum/post/15239553
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Let's not harsh Comcast for Mojo. The channel turned themselves off everywhere. Read it here at their site: http://shop.mojohd.com/
> 
> 
> Now, if Comcast doesn't use the space for some more HD channels then we can complain, but from the postings here it only looks like a few more days or weeks until we get some more channels. Goodness knows most of you are probably full of angst about the arrival of QVC HD.



As co-owner of MOJO, it's not like Comcast had nothing to do with this...


----------



## WA LSU FAN

not counting the premium movie channels....FIOS...65 HD channels live now. Not a penny more to get them. No tiers to have to figure out.

I used to be a Comcast subscriber...never again.

The fact that a large company like Comcast, that is a TV company...cannot get the same HD channels on right now that it's competitors have on is amazing to me. Verizon is a phone company that is now in the TV business. They have it right and use the same boxes that Comcast uses...just different software.


----------



## cleure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15239834
> 
> 
> not counting the premium movie channels....FIOS...65 HD channels live now. Not a penny more to get them. No tiers to have to figure out.
> 
> I used to be a Comcast subscriber...never again.
> 
> The fact that a large company like Comcast, that is a TV company...cannot get the same HD channels on right now that it's competitors have on is amazing to me. Verizon is a phone company that is now in the TV business. They have it right and use the same boxes that Comcast uses...just different software.



I wish I was lucky enough to have FiOS in my area. Comcast does _potentially_ have the capacity to compete, however, they are still running crappy analog channels that eat up half of their available space.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15239834
> 
> 
> not counting the premium movie channels....FIOS...65 HD channels live now. Not a penny more to get them. No tiers to have to figure out.
> 
> I used to be a Comcast subscriber...never again.
> 
> The fact that a large company like Comcast, that is a TV company...cannot get the same HD channels on right now that it's competitors have on is amazing to me. Verizon is a phone company that is now in the TV business. They have it right and use the same boxes that Comcast uses...just different software.



... and when the 29 new HD channels listed for Kitsap County come on and VS/Golf splits, you will have 64 HD channels.


Verizon also has tiers (or optional channels).


Let's face it folks, Comcast's problems stem from the need to support legacy analog subscribers. Analog creates extra service tiers and uses up most of the bandwidth that could be devoted to HD.


As Comcast begins to seriously dump analog in 2009, they will catch up (and maybe regain the lead) in terms of HD offerings. There is no doubt that the arrival of FiOS has put a lot pressure on Comcast to increase their HD offerings. In the meanwhile, your choices are satellite, FiOS, or patience.


As I am not keen on satellite and because FiOS is not available in my area (even though Verizon provides standard phone service in my area), I am trying to be patient as I watch Comcast roll out lots more HD in other parts of the country. Hopefully, it will be my turn before too long.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15240904
> 
> 
> ... and when the 29 new HD channels listed for Kitsap County come on and VS/Golf splits, you will have 64 HD channels.
> 
> ...



Has anyone seen any firm indication that we'll be getting the new HD channels reasonably near the time Kitsap County does? (Comcast does such a great job of keeping us informed, after all.)


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15240980
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen any firm indication that we'll be getting the new HD channels reasonably near the time Kitsap County does? (Comcast does such a great job of keeping us informed, after all.)



The only thing I've seen posted on this thread came from coachv regarding Buckley.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coachv* /forum/post/15105735
> 
> 
> According to a friend at Comcast my area Buckley (98321) will be included in the release on December 17th. *They have a huge release map on the wall in their offices.*
> 
> 
> Christmas is coming a week early.



You gotta figure that Kitsap County and Buckley are not the only places getting these channels. The "release map" kind of implies that there is a plan. It would sure be nice if a Comcast insider could post a little bit more info on the rollout plan. I'm not betting on Sammamish getting the channels next week, but I hope I'm not still waiting six months from now.


----------



## narunet

According to someone @ dslreports' Comcast forums, the Seattle area will be ditching the expanded basic analog tier.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15241876
> 
> 
> According to someone @ dslreports' Comcast forums, the Seattle area will be ditching the expanded basic analog tier.



A local Comcast VP said the same thing in an email that got posted on this board back in July:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14396160
> 
> 
> I just got a reply from John Dietrich, a local VP at Comcast:
> 
> *"During the course of next year, we will start commencing what we are call our digital transition, which is not to be confused with the FCC-mandated digital transition in Feb 2009 where the broadcasters have to turn off their analog over-the-air signals. The commercials you reference below pertain to the FCC digital transition. In relation to this edict, we will continue to broadcast our signals in both digital and analog so that customers will not be impacted when the local broadcasters turn off their analog signals. This is why we are advertising, if you have cable, you don't have to do anything.
> 
> 
> We have a separate project or effort next year to begin to convert a number of analog channels into digital. It is important to know that we have no plans to digitize what we call limited cable (the first 13 analog channels). We are planning to do is to digitize a large percentage, but by no means all, of what we now call expanded basic. Of the approximately 50 or so expanded basic analog channels (which sit above the 13 limited basic channels), we will digitize about 35 of those. For those expanded basic customers, we will provide a digital-to-analog adapter at no charge. These will work fine with your analog devices. Our current plan is to provide up to three analog-to-digital adapters at no charge to existing customer households. Any digital boxes that you need on top of that will be $3.50 per month, just like they are now. I have no idea where the $8.95 number came from. "*
> 
> 
> 
> So the tech support person I chatted with was WAY off base.



Moving expanded basic to analog was announced for Portland back in October ( http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=166950 ). They've already started the transition process in the Portland area and it looks like it's coming our way before too long too. We'll see lots more HD here once it happens.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15241491
> 
> 
> The only thing I've seen posted on this thread came from coachv regarding Buckley.You gotta figure that Kitsap County and Buckley are not the only places getting these channels. The "release map" kind of implies that there is a plan. It would sure be nice if a Comcast insider could post a little bit more info on the rollout plan. I'm not betting on Sammamish getting the channels next week, but I hope I'm not still waiting six months from now.



Well, since it appears the upgrade will occur on BOTH sides of the water, things may bode well for my little burg of Normandy Park.


----------



## wareagle

A little more on Comcast's Seattle plans:
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...3_brier08.html


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15240980
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen any firm indication that we'll be getting the new HD channels reasonably near the time Kitsap County does? (Comcast does such a great job of keeping us informed, after all.)



FWIW, I spoke with a Comcast rep about a week ago or so, asking about new HD channels. Supposedly checked my service area, Juanita/Kirkland and said we'd be getting the new stations on or around the 16th. So....sounds like they maybe, possibly, finally, getting around to adding REAL choices. Though I have to admit, I will be removing QVC HD from the channel line up on my Tivo.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15245608
> 
> 
> A little more on Comcast's Seattle plans:
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...3_brier08.html



Interesting read - thanks!


----------



## SeattleAl

Golf HD and Versus HD are up and running on 625 and 626 respectively.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15245608
> 
> 
> A little more on Comcast's Seattle plans:
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...3_brier08.html



What does that mean exactly?

"The bottom line for nearly all Comcast customers is that they'll have to put a cable box on every television, even newer models with digital tuners."


Does it mean they'll phase out QAM? Are we going to lose HD locals in the clear? It's definitely not clear from the report. Anybody has more information on this particular issue?


----------



## arbeck77

It's totally clear for me. The analog channels 30-80 are going away. These are things like the SD feeds of ESPN, ESPN 2, A&E, TNT, TBS, Food Network, etc.


If you are using a tuner built into your TV and you watch those channels, you are going to need a cable box. I'm not sure if cable card ready TV's will still pull them in (I assume they would, but I don't know).


This is great news for anyone interested in HD. I believe each of those analog channels has enough bandwidth for 2 or 3 HD channels. So they should be freeing up lots of space for us.


----------



## newlinux

My Interpretation is that Cable cards should work as well as they do now. Might be a few hiccups during station transitions, but who knows.


I too have no idea what this means for clear QAM. I hope it doesn't go away for the locals. If it does, (and I'm thinking about doing this anyway) I'll probably just have an antenna installed in my house and cancel cable. I have cable mostly for the clear QAM access throughout my house to the HD locals.


----------



## Marrvia

It looks like they added a few channels to the Digital Starter package. I have G4 now, it didn't have it yesterday. I haven't checked any other channels though.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/15248299
> 
> 
> What does that mean exactly?
> 
> "The bottom line for nearly all Comcast customers is that they'll have to put a cable box on every television, even newer models with digital tuners."
> 
> 
> Does it mean they'll phase out QAM? Are we going to lose HD locals in the clear? It's definitely not clear from the report. Anybody has more information on this particular issue?



All of expanded basic channels from #30-80 are already digitized and simulcast on the system. The DVR boxes are all mapped to the digitized channels and not the analog channels. TVs that tune into the analog versions will see snow when the analog channels are turned off. You will need a box to see the digitized channels because they are encrypted and not clear QAM.


The clear QAM channels are channels 2-29, and are already on the system. The analog versions are not being turned off for the limited basic customers. However, the clear QAM local HD channels will continue to be available. They should not be affected by this.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/15249399
> 
> 
> All of expanded basic channels from #30-80 are already digitized and simulcast on the system. The DVR boxes are all mapped to the digitized channels and not the analog channels. TVs that tune into the analog versions will see snow when the analog channels are turned off. You will need a box to see the digitized channels because they are encrypted and not clear QAM.
> 
> 
> The clear QAM channels are channels 2-29, and are already on the system. The analog versions are not being turned off for the limited basic customers. However, the clear QAM local HD channels will continue to be available. They should not be affected by this.



Where does ch 99 (CBUT) fall into this? Is it an analog channel or a digital channel?


----------



## cleure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/15249513
> 
> 
> Where does ch 99 (CBUT) fall into this? Is it an analog channel or a digital channel?



I think all the channels Comcast is currently running in analog, have a digital counterpart and won't be affected by the transition. If I read correctly, analog channels 30-80 are being shut off, which wouldn't include CBC anyway.


----------



## quarque

There was a story on KOMO news tonight about Comcast changes and the need for these new "little boxes" so people can get channels 30-80 on an analog TV. But they said the **** won't hit the fan until April. The story even had Steve Kipp explaining the new little boxes. A major drawback is the little boxes do not support a guide or any other functions, just a conversion of a certain range of channels to analog output. They mentioned something about 3 free boxes per household, then $1.99 for additional ones.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/15248299
> 
> 
> What does that mean exactly?
> 
> "The bottom line for nearly all Comcast customers is that they'll have to put a cable box on every television, even newer models with digital tuners."
> 
> 
> Does it mean they'll phase out QAM? Are we going to lose HD locals in the clear? It's definitely not clear from the report. Anybody has more information on this particular issue?



I think when they say "digital tuners" they are referring to ATSC tuners for OTA reception, because lots of newer TV's still don't have QAM capability. I seriously doubt QAM is going away any time soon, if ever.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15250215
> 
> 
> There was a story on KOMO news tonight about Comcast changes and the need for these new "little boxes" so people can get channels 30-80 on an analog TV. But they said the **** won't hit the fan until April. The story even had Steve Kipp explaining the new little boxes. A major drawback is the little boxes do not support a guide or any other functions, just a conversion of a certain range of channels to analog output. They mentioned something about 3 free boxes per household, then $1.99 for additional ones.



that makes more sense to me than the original seattle times story...as with my newer TV can get the comcast digital channels already, and I see no reason why they would encrypt 30-60, when above and below that are unencrypted...


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15245608
> 
> 
> A little more on Comcast's Seattle plans:
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...3_brier08.html



Then, this will be bye-bye Comcast for me.


----------



## arf1410

Found this on the KingTV website:

http://www.king5.com/localnews/consu....42181bf3.html 


which is quite different from the Seattle times article...the key point being you only need the box with older anaolg TVs, of course the implication being a newer digital TV will not require the new hardware.


----------



## wareagle

The KING and Times articles don't seem that much different to me. One thing you can't tell is whether the digital versions of the channels above 30 will be encrypted.


----------



## snorlaxnut

I have read this post on page 414 of this thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/14933437
> 
> 
> Important HD notes: MOJO going away, FSN HD Events gets a new full-time channel, Science Channel HD moves to Digital Starter, Golf HD and Versus HD get their own full-time channels.
> 
> 
> This was in the Kitsap Sun legal notices on Wed 10/22: (I have retyped it from the newspaper ad graphic).
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ ***********
> 
> 
> Important Notice to Cable Customers serviced in Kitsap County
> 
> Comcast will make the following changes to its channel line-up on the following dates or shortly thereafter:
> 
> 
> On November 24, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channel is changing channel numbers:
> 
> 
> Golf channel current channel # 69 new channel # 70
> 
> 
> On December 1, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels (which currently time share on a single channel) will have the following changes made:
> 
> 
> MOJO HD current channel # 664 (shared with FSN HD Events) CEASING BROADCAST
> 
> FSN HD Events current channel # 664 (shared with MOJO HD) new channel # 627
> 
> 
> On December 8, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels (which currently time share on a single channel) will become full-time channels and change channel numbers:
> 
> 
> Golf HD current channel # 665 (shared with Versus HD) new channel # 625 (full-time)
> 
> Versus HD current channel # 665 (shared with Golf HD) new channel # 626 (full-time)
> 
> 
> On December 8, 2008 or shortly thereafter the following channels will move from the Digital Preferred level of service to the Digital Starter level of service:
> 
> 
> PBS Kids Sprout ch 118
> 
> Discovery Kids ch 121
> 
> Bloomberg TV ch 128
> 
> G4 ch 136
> 
> C-SPAN 3 ch 150
> 
> Science Channel ch 272
> 
> BIO ch 275
> 
> History International ch 276
> 
> WE TV ch 502
> 
> LMN ch 504
> 
> Science Channel HD ch 696
> 
> 
> On January 1, 2009 or shortly thereafter the following channel will be added to the Digital Preferred level of service:
> 
> 
> MLB network ch 407
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ ***********



I have got this same notice in my local paper around the same time and the date the channels are moving to digital starter service. The channel numbers in my area (Aberdeen, WA) are the same as the ones Spike89 posted.


I searched for the new channels and only got PBS Kids Sprout, on 114-5.


Did anybody get the same notice Spike89 posted in their local paper, and have the same numbers for the channels listed?


I am trying to get these channels on my set's QAM turner without getting a box from Comcast. I am getting the channels from their Digital Starter service, minus a few HD channels, without a box.


If anybody got the same notice Spike89 posted in their local paper, have the same channel numbers (If the numbers in Kitsap and Aberdeen are the same, maybe Seattle and around that area, too), and got the channels today on their TV's QAM turner, could you please post the QAM channel numbers you are receiving thme on?


Thanks for any info. Sorry if I didn't explain what I wanted very well.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15251328
> 
> 
> The KING and Times articles don't seem that much different to me. One thing you can't tell is whether the digital versions of the channels above 30 will be encrypted.



I think they are encrypted because none of the expanded basic channels show up on a QAM channel on my clear QAM tuner. You can find all of the limited basic QAM channels pretty readily.


----------



## narunet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/15251710
> 
> 
> I think they are encrypted because none of the expanded basic channels show up on a QAM channel on my clear QAM tuner. You can find all of the limited basic QAM channels pretty readily.



After they make the actual switch they can't be encrypted because the DTAs don't have security modules, they're just little QAM boxes.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15251794
> 
> 
> After they make the actual switch they can't be encrypted because the DTAs don't have security modules, they're just little QAM boxes.



If they're just little QAM tuners, then why are they necessary for newer TVs with built in QAM, unless the signals are encrypted? The KingTV article says they are only needed for older analog TVs, the newer Seattle Times article and Q&A on Dec 9th says they ARE necessary for TVs with QAM tuners!


So, with my one TV with a cable card (and extended basic analog service only) I do get Discovery HD, and about 10 other HD, in addition to the local HD, at no extra charge...with these free DTA boxes, will I then get all those extra HD channels free?


----------



## drew00001

Federal law requires Comcast to support Cablecard devices, now and in the forseable future. If the law had changed, someone would have already posted the changes, and their interpretations of such. Others would respond with how these changes result in "end of the world" after they already spent all this money on equipment.


At this point, no one posted anything indicating that the FCC is doing away with their CableCard requirements . . . no need to jump to the conclution that the "end of the world" is near.


----------



## jimre

These DTAs don't have anything to do with CableCard. They are simple, cheap, "crippled" digital cable boxes for the purpose of allowing people without cable boxes OR WITHOUT CABLECARDS to keep viewing Ch. 30-80 (soon to be digital only) on their TVs. In fact, it's probably good news for Cablecard users, since it postpones the inevitable move to SDV a few more years...


As for whether ch. 30-80 will be encrypted, my guess is yes. Since you'll have to pay extra for this new "Digital Starter" tier - just like you now have to pay for Expanded Basic -Comcast will absolutely not make them available for free. These DTAs will use some form of simple 1-way conditional access to grant access to the new Digital Starter tier, as opposed to the old way of granting access to Expanded Basic (analog filter on your incoming line).


DTAs may have limited function, but they are more than *just* a tuner. At a minimum they provide channel mapping, and probably some simple form of conditional access.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15254000
> 
> 
> Federal law requires Comcast to support Cablecard devices, now and in the forseable future. If the law had changed, someone would have already posted the changes, and their interpretations of such. Others would respond with how these changes result in "end of the world" after they already spent all this money on equipment.
> 
> 
> At this point, no one posted anything indicating that the FCC is doing away with their CableCard requirements . . . no need to jump to the conclution that the "end of the world" is near.



Well, the "TV viewing" end of the world might not happen to CableCard users, but it may be happening to people invested in QAM-only devices.










I myself own 4 QAM devices and rely on them for both viewing and recording. It would be a big deal for my family to lose digital HD tuning capabilities via QAM. And no, crappy setup boxes + extra remotes + extra fees is not a viable option for us, especially for the DVR solution.


arf1410 above pretty much summed up my fear: why in the first article is written that TVs with newer digital tuners will also be affected? Since QAM is the only tuner working out of the box with cable, and currently support only the limited basic channels, wouldn't that suggest that the current clear-QAM channels might get turned off?


I hope I'm just reading too much between the lines, but any more tangible information on the matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## narunet

 http://silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lin...Postcode=97339 


That is one of the areas that have been switched over, all of the extended basic has been unencrypted.


Also, if Comcast were to have security on these new boxes, it would go against the FCC rule.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/15254245
> 
> 
> Well, the "TV viewing" end of the world might not happen to CableCard users, but it may be happening to people invested in QAM-only devices.



We definitely need more information, and the mainstream newspaper/TV articles are very confused.


But it seems to me that nothing will change for existing clear-QAM digital channels. The only changes will be for ch. 30-80 - and yes, this is a *potential* problem for QAM-TV users. Currently, if you have no cable box or cablecard, you must be viewing ch 30-80 as ANALOG - even on your brand new QAM-enabled TV, since the digital simulcasts of those channels are curerntly encrypted. Once those move to digital only (and assuming they remain encrypted) then you will no longer be able to view ch 30-80 on your QAM TV without at least a DTA.


I think Comcast might have an FCC issue with these DTA boxes if they do retain encryption on (formerly analog) ch 30-80. It's my understanding they're no longer allowed to provide new boxes with "integrated security", and these DTAs certainly don't have separate cablecards or anything. On the other hand, I can't see Comcast making their new "Digital Starter" channels 30-80 available to anyone without a subscription - even with analog, they enforced access via filters/traps.


----------



## narunet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15254440
> 
> 
> We definitely need more information, and the mainstream newspaper/TV articles are very confused.
> 
> 
> But it seems to me that nothing will change for existing clear-QAM digital channels. The only changes will be for ch. 30-80 - and yes, this is a *potential* problem for QAM-TV users. Currently, if you have no cable box or cablecard, you must be viewing ch 30-80 as ANALOG - even on your brand new QAM-enabled TV, since the digital simulcasts of those channels are curerntly encrypted. Once those move to digital only (and assuming they remain encrypted) then you will no longer be able to view ch 30-80 on your QAM TV without at least a DTA.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast might have an FCC issue with these DTA boxes if they do retain encryption on (formerly analog) ch 30-80. It's my understanding they're no longer allowed to provide new boxes with "integrated security", and these DTAs certainly don't have separate cablecards or anything. On the other hand, I can't see Comcast making their new "Digital Starter" channels 30-80 available to anyone without a subscription - even with analog, they enforced access via filters/traps.



Yes, they are not allowed to have integrated security. I am also baffled that they would have to put everything in the clear, but I really think they're gonna have to.


----------



## wareagle

Comcast must have quite a bit of spare bandwidth here now if they can add the rumored HD channels next week, months before the planned digitizing of the expanded basic.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15256928
> 
> 
> Comcast must have quite a bit of spare bandwidth here now if they can add the rumored HD channels next week, months before the planned digitizing of the expanded basic.



Not to mention the spare bandwidth for the DOCSIS 3.0 rollout - eg, cable internet speed increase - also due this month:

http://comcastwashington.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=38


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15256928
> 
> 
> Comcast must have quite a bit of spare bandwidth here now if they can add the rumored HD channels next week, months before the planned digitizing of the expanded basic.



I think we can assume that the areas receiving 29 new HD channels next week have a lot of spare bandwidth. I would also bet that the reason why much of the Seattle Region won't get the new channels right away is that much of the region still has bandwidth constraints.


That may also be why Comcast has been slow to add new HD channels here - they didn't want to add new HD channels to part of the Seattle Region while leaving the rest of region green with envy. The arrival of FiOS has probably forced Comcast to add HD channels to keep up, even if Cpmcast can't add them everywhere in the Seattle Region.


----------



## kb11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15254152
> 
> 
> These DTAs don't have anything to do with CableCard. They are simple, cheap, "crippled" digital cable boxes for the purpose of allowing people without cable boxes OR WITHOUT CABLECARDS to keep viewing Ch. 30-80 (soon to be digital only) on their TVs. In fact, it's probably good news for Cablecard users, since it postpones the inevitable move to SDV a few more years...
> 
> 
> As for whether ch. 30-80 will be encrypted, my guess is yes. Since you'll have to pay extra for this new "Digital Starter" tier - just like you now have to pay for Expanded Basic -Comcast will absolutely not make them available for free. These DTAs will use some form of simple 1-way conditional access to grant access to the new Digital Starter tier, as opposed to the old way of granting access to Expanded Basic (analog filter on your incoming line).
> 
> 
> DTAs may have limited function, but they are more than *just* a tuner. At a minimum they provide channel mapping, and probably some simple form of conditional access.




Whay do you mean by, " since it postpones the inevitable move to

SDV a few more years"? I thought the choices Comcast had to

increase bandwidth for HD were SDV or analog migration. Since

Comcast has chosen analog migration for your area to free up

bandwidth there is no need for SDV. Analog migration seems

to be the choice for Comcast.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kb11*  /forum/post/15259650
> 
> 
> Whay do you mean by, " since it postpones the inevitable move to
> 
> SDV a few more years"? I thought the choices Comcast had to
> 
> increase bandwidth for HD were SDV or analog migration. Since
> 
> Comcast has chosen analog migration for your area to free up
> 
> bandwidth there is no need for SDV. Analog migration seems
> 
> to be the choice for Comcast.



It's my opinion that something like SDV will ultimately happen in a few years anyway, even after the currrent analog migration happens. Why waste bandwidth sending every channel to every node, even when no one is watching? Long-term, this is where real scalability gains will happen. There's no need to have 500+ fixed channels constantly using up the vast majority of the total bandwidth coming into your home. How many program streams will you ever watch or record simultaneously? Two? Four? Eight? Then that's how many should be coming into your home at one time...


----------



## thefalcon2k8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15256928
> 
> 
> Comcast must have quite a bit of spare bandwidth here now if they can add the rumored HD channels next week, months before the planned digitizing of the expanded basic.



Whoa, what am I missing here?


Also ...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorlaxnut* /forum/post/15251655
> 
> 
> Did anybody get the same notice Spike89 posted in their local paper, and have the same numbers for the channels listed?
> 
> 
> I am trying to get these channels on my set's QAM turner without getting a box from Comcast. I am getting the channels from their Digital Starter service, minus a few HD channels, without a box.
> 
> 
> If anybody got the same notice Spike89 posted in their local paper, have the same channel numbers (If the numbers in Kitsap and Aberdeen are the same, maybe Seattle and around that area, too), and got the channels today on their TV's QAM turner, could you please post the QAM channel numbers you are receiving thme on?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info. Sorry if I didn't explain what I wanted very well.



The information given from Spike89 is true and has taken effect. I am a Comcast subscriber in the Kitsap area.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/14433648
> 
> 
> Yes. You can view the manual online. Here is an excerpt talking about the connectors on the back:
> 
> 
> "2 ANT / CABLE IN
> 
> Connect the AIR antenna or CATV antenna here.
> 
> Connect the cable in the event that a local cable
> 
> provider is passing through 8-level Vestigial Sideband
> 
> (8VSB) and Quadrature Amplitude Modulation (QAM)
> 
> on their systems."
> 
> 
> I had the same problem initially with this because many summaries for the product don't mention cable or QAM capability. Thanks to Dan Kurts on AVS for pointing this out.
> 
> 
> The manual is at:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/do...p_nm=DTB-H260F



I have been quite happy with this box! However, does anyone know how we will be affected with Comcast making us all change to using the new Digital Transport Adapters? It seems that Comcast is going to an all-digital format with includes channels 30-74. They will continue to deliver channels 2-29 and channels 75-99, which are part of their Limited Basic service in analog (no box would be required to receive those channels.) But we will need the new DTAs for the other channels. Or, is their box just a cheaper version of the QAM tuner I already have?


----------



## thefalcon2k8

I don't think that the current digital users would have to switch their box to receive channels 30-74. In fact, I know that's a true statement because the QAM tuner in digital receivers is reading a different frequency for these channels already. For example, we can still see channel 74 as the TV Guide Network. But, when you try to view channel 74 without a Comcast digital box, all you see is static.


Here's a good example! When they bring out the new DTA boxes, you should be able to see channel 74 again.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorlaxnut* /forum/post/15251655
> 
> 
> If anybody got the same notice Spike89 posted in their local paper, have the same channel numbers (If the numbers in Kitsap and Aberdeen are the same, maybe Seattle and around that area, too), and got the channels today on their TV's QAM turner, could you please post the QAM channel numbers you are receiving thme on?



I just did a rescan on my QAM-equipped TV, nothing appears appreciably different from before... nothing new added to unencrypted QAM channel list that I can tell. On my comcast DVR, the Versus/Golf/Mojo stuff has changed as described. No new channels yet though (waiting for the 16th to see if the slew of new HD stuff shows up).


----------



## artseattle

Right now I can receive 8 HD local channels and channels 2-99 through the cable connected directly to one of my secondary televisions with a built-in QAM tuner. I think that beginning next year I will no longer be able to receive the channels between 30 and 99 without using the free converter offered by Comcast. 2 questions.


a) If I choose to only receive channels 2 -29 and attach the cable directly into my television, will I still get the 8 HD channels such as 4-1 and 5-1?


b) If I install the free converter on the back of the television, will I still get the 8 HD channels (4-1, etc)? If this is "yes" is there a downside to this option?


Thanks,


----------



## narunet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15264246
> 
> 
> Right now I can receive 8 HD local channels and channels 2-99 through the cable connected directly to one of my secondary televisions with a built-in QAM tuner. I think that beginning next year I will no longer be able to receive the channels between 30 and 99 without using the free converter offered by Comcast. 2 questions.
> 
> 
> a) If I choose to only receive channels 2 -29 and attach the cable directly into my television, will I still get the 8 HD channels such as 4-1 and 5-1?
> 
> 
> b) If I install the free converter on the back of the television, will I still get the 8 HD channels (4-1, etc)? If this is "yes" is there a downside to this option?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Well, the QAM channels will still be there. And from what I know, the DTAs are RF out only and don't decode the HD stations. And again, these boxes don't have security that can be used at this time.


Also, I have limited basic cable with a DCT and today saw that they changed the channel map for me so, I can't tune to the channels I don't get anymore. Before, the channels would be there but it would just say "Not Authorized".


----------



## Nausicaa

So I see the Auto Industry bailout passed, thanks to the Emergency Broadcast System switching to CSPAN at 3:05 and locking the cable box and cable card on the Tivo to that channel for 15-20 minutes (neither will respond to any commands).


Couldn't do this for 9/11, but you could do it for a bail-out bill. Thanks, Uncle Sam.


----------



## hergertr

Between 3:25pm and 3:35 today my cable box switched to CSPAN and froze up all functionality to show the House of Representatives deliberations on the Big Three Bailout bill. I couldn't change channels or call up the menu screen. I tried it on another TV and the same result. I guess its like Big Brother (Comcast) dictating what we watch.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15266661
> 
> 
> Between 3:25pm and 3:35 today my cable box switched to CSPAN and froze up all functionality to show the House of Representatives deliberations on the Big Three Bailout bill. I couldn't change channels or call up the menu screen. I tried it on another TV and the same result. I guess its like Big Brother (Comcast) dictating what we watch.



More like Little Brother sticking his fingers in your DVR and screwing it up royally...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15260162
> 
> 
> It's my opinion that something like SDV will ultimately happen in a few years anyway, even after the currrent analog migration happens. Why waste bandwidth sending every channel to every node, even when no one is watching? Long-term, this is where real scalability gains will happen. There's no need to have 500+ fixed channels constantly using up the vast majority of the total bandwidth coming into your home. How many program streams will you ever watch or record simultaneously? Two? Four? Eight? Then that's how many should be coming into your home at one time...



I think you may be right about SDV - it is much more efficient. But I have read/heard that channel changing on these systems is quite slow because of all the handshaking that goes on. Bad news for the channel surfers out there. Do you know anyone living with a SDV system right now?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15264246
> 
> 
> Right now I can receive 8 HD local channels and channels 2-99 through the cable connected directly to one of my secondary televisions with a built-in QAM tuner. I think that beginning next year I will no longer be able to receive the channels between 30 and 99 without using the free converter offered by Comcast. 2 questions.
> 
> 
> a) If I choose to only receive channels 2 -29 and attach the cable directly into my television, will I still get the 8 HD channels such as 4-1 and 5-1?
> 
> 
> b) If I install the free converter on the back of the television, will I still get the 8 HD channels (4-1, etc)? If this is "yes" is there a downside to this option?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Just found out, even if you have limited cable, only channels 2-29 will remain clear QAM, the rest of it is going digital and will require a DTA box. While the box is free, this is in addition to all the other changes and has nothing to do with the analog to digital switch-over. Most likely you will be able to view just the channels up to 29 as you asked.


If you install the DTA box, you will be able to receive those channels. Anyone who uses a VCR is now out of luck, the DTA becomes the tuner, not the VCR! Also affects anyone with a tuner card in a PC. This really is starting to smell funny!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15269797
> 
> 
> Just found out, even if you have limited cable, only channels 2-29 will remain clear QAM, the rest of it is going digital and will require a DTA box. While the box is free, this is in addition to all the other changes and has nothing to do with the analog to digital switech-over. Most likely you will be able to view just the channels up to 29 as you asked.
> 
> 
> If you install the DTA box, you will be able to receive those channels. Anyone who uses a VCR is now out of luck, the DTA becomes the tuner, not the VCR! Also affects anyone with a tuner card in a PC. This really is starting to smell funny!



Looks like the DTA boxes will have some type of decryption on them. Will you still be able to get the HD locals via clear QAM (not just the 2-29 analogs). That's what I most care about. Without that, I'm done with comcast. But when this does happen (if I still get HD Locals) I'm definitely dropping down to limited basic (once my current "deal" that I negotiated ends). The boxes won't do it for me as I tune my cable mostly with PCs, and don't feel like setting up IR blasters for boxes.


----------



## JasG

Does anyone know if the 'DTA' being discussed is the Motorola DCT-700? Also, does it mean that you must pay the 'Digital Additional Outlet' charge of $5.10 for each TV?


If yes, then it does support decrypting, PPV, VOD and a guide. It also has composite out and supports Dolby Digital. Also, even though it does not contain 'separable' encryption per FCC regs, it is an older device that is grandfathered in (as I understand it).


However, it is simply a decrypt/demodulate to analog device and delivers its signal via channel 3 or 4. It should work with a VCR, but not to record one channel while watching another. Timer based recording will also be tough unless you pre-tune the DTA to the desired channel.


From what I can tell from threads for cities where this has already happened (Chicago for one), 2-29 stay in analog and local HD broadcasts stay in clear QAM.


Our new HD QAM/Analog tuner sets will be pain with this. We can tune 2-30, (including 4-1, 5-1 etc for HD) normally from the TV, but for 30-100, you have to tune the TV to 3/4 and use the DTA remote to tune the desired channel.


[Soapbox]

I for one am going to miss the ability to just plug in a TV and watch basic cable with direct tuning from my set. I just checked the Comcast rate card from Sept 2003 - Basic cable has increased in cost by 47% since then. Lots of additional features since then, but most seem designed to get me to spend even more money...


Encryption of Basic cable (whether analog or QAM) provides me with no added benefit - but protects Comcast from my Limited cable and Internet only neighbors from stealing Basic cable.


Coupled with all the recent dropouts, VOD failures and poor HD recently, I am pleased the Verizon is coming to Shoreline. Perhaps competition will spur improvements, easier access and lower prices.

[/Soapbox]


----------



## narunet

The boxes are not the DCTs, they are different boxes. Smaller, and only with RF out.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15272193
> 
> 
> The boxes are not the DCTs, they are different boxes. Smaller, and only with RF out.



Which is why for a VCR (or in my case a PC) you will need an IR blaster to simulate the remote for changing channels. So while it won't necessarily break VCRs with RF inputs, it makes them more difficult to use for scheduled recordings, and close to impossible for VCR that don't support IR blasters. I wonder if this box, like the old school boxes (long before digital, when they just scrambled the channels), supports automatic channel changing at specified times. This is how I used to do it way back in the day -- just with timed recordings on the vcr and having the box automatically change channels on its own.


----------



## narunet

I can't give you a definite answer but, I think they might not. From what someone over at DSLreports says these things are as basic as you can get.


----------



## thewarm

I just did a "clear QAM" channel scan for North Seattle and ch 114.9 MoviePlex seems to be gone... anybody else?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15272973
> 
> 
> I just did a "clear QAM" channel scan for North Seattle and ch 114.9 MoviePlex seems to be gone... anybody else?



114.9 now shows up as encrypted for me (Bellevue).


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15272973
> 
> 
> I just did a "clear QAM" channel scan for North Seattle and ch 114.9 MoviePlex seems to be gone... anybody else?



Can't find it on my FusionHDTV card either. Welcome to the new Comcast "Less Is More" campaign.


----------



## pastiche

MoviePlex is missing from 114-9 for me, too, though PBS Sprout is clear on 114-5.


I'll update the list this weekend if the change holds.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15272193
> 
> 
> The boxes are not the DCTs, they are different boxes. Smaller, and only with RF out.



Correct. The standard-def-only DCT700 includes RCA audio output and composite video output, but no S-video or component. The DCT700 is slightly larger than the dimensions of a CD jewel box, and the DCT700 remote has more buttons and somewhat more functionality than the "DTA" boxes. On a decent standard def TV, picture quality on KING, KOMO, KIRO, KONG is somewhat cleaner via the DCT700 than via Comcast's analog cable.


Until recently, Comcast allowed Limited Basic clients to rent one DCT700 box per household (for $1/month) so they could tune the following digital-only Limited Basic channels:


C-SPAN2 Channel 25

TV Guide Channel 74

"Leased access" Channel 79

KCTS Creates Channel 112

KING-5 Weather Plus Channel 115

KCPQ Accuweather, channel 116

KIRO Retro Television Network, Channel 117

KCTS V-ME, Channel 119


I wonder if Limited Basic users will be eligible to obtain "free" DTA boxes so they can receive the eight "digital Limited" channels?


----------



## levibluewa

Bellingham...114.9 missing here too; 114.5 Sprout showed up a couple of nights ago. Also the tuner picked up 80.51, no picture/sound, but seems to be an encrypted addition, or something they moved.

[email protected]


----------



## levibluewa

Wouldn't you think it would be good advertising for Comcast to let all their digital pictures thru QAM without the sound. I think if viewers could see what is on all the encrypted channels they'd be more apt to upgrade their service and get the dam* annoying box.


When they 1st started converting the analog signals and adding digital counterparts the pictures were coming thru...without the sound.


----------



## thewarm

Just a thought, but didn't Comcast already have 30-80 as digital? I remember around a year ago they breifly showed up in the 700's on the DCT boxes. Maybe it's just a matter of remapping the channels for the new DTAs.


They may be on a frequency beyond the range of a standard QAM tuner...


----------



## levibluewa

when they were adding the digital counterparts to the analog signals the QAM tuner in the Sony hd set I have remapped the national digital channels at 91.1-91.10, 92.1-92.10,102.1-102.40, 103.1-103.11, 104.1-104.89, with gaps in those ranges. The OnDemand channels showed up at 93.2-93.11, 94.2-94.11,100.2-100.11, 101.2-100.11.


114.9 still no signal this morning!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15287269
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but didn't Comcast already have 30-80 as digital? I remember around a year ago they breifly showed up in the 700's on the DCT boxes. Maybe it's just a matter of remapping the channels for the new DTAs.
> 
> 
> They may be on a frequency beyond the range of a standard QAM tuner...



Currently they are being sent both analog and digital (encrypted). I think what you're remembering is when they first started this "digital simulcast" a year or two ago, they temporarily gave our boxes access to BOTH the digital and analog. If I recall correctly, they remapped the analog channels into the 700-series, and mapped the digital versions into the normal channel numbers on our DCTs. I don't believe the analog channels are mapped anywhere on our boxes any longer.


----------



## seatacboy

From Brier Dudley's FAQs on Comcast's Digital Switcheroo , it appears that "Comcast must still offer a handful of public access channels in analog format, per its franchise agreements". CBUT's situation is a bit vague, per Comcast's Steve Kipp:


> Quote:
> "In addition to C-SPAN, C-SPAN2, the local broadcast channels and the local government and education channels, the Limited Basic lineup includes: Northwest Cable News, ION, Discovery Channel, KMYQ, KBCB, KHCV, QVC, HSN, KWDK, Hallmark Channel, KTBW, TVW, Univision, The Weather Channel and CBUT."



My educated guess is that all of those channels will remain available in unencrypted QAM, as well as Limited Basic channels KCTS Creates, KING-5 Weather Plus, KCPQ Accuweather, KIRO Retro Television Network, KCTS V-ME, and "leased access" channel 79.


Here's some questions Comcast should address:


1) The existing King County Comcast analog Limited Basic channels are 2 through 24, 26 through 29, 75 through 78, and 99. Will all 32 of these channels continue in analog?


2) If channels 75 through 78 and 99 are dropped from analog, _will Limited Basic customers be eligible for free DTA boxes as well as Expanded Basic customers?_


3) If analog Limited Basic will only include channels 2 through 29 will be analog, will C-SPAN 2 (25) return to analog?


4) Will the Limited Basic analog channels PLUS the Limited Basic digital channels (C-SPAN2, KCTS Creates, KING-5 Weather Plus, KCPQ Accuweather, KIRO Retro Television Network, KCTS V-ME, and "leased access" channel 79) remain as unencrypted QAM feeds? _Will any of these channels be encrypted_?


5) Will the High Definition local broadcast feeds[/u] of KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCTS, KSTW, KCPQ, KONG and KMYQ remain in unencrypted Clear QAM, or _will these HD broadcast channels be encrypted_?


6) If the High Definition broadcasts will be encrypted, _will Comcast offer its Limited Basic customers a truly low-cost HD tuner box_ (i.e. cost of $2/month or less)?


7) Will Comcast switch some or all the home shopping channels (Channel 14 Shop NBC, Channel 16 QVC, Channel 17 HSN) with the higher-number Limited channels like Channel 99 CBUT or Channel 78 Weather Channel, in order to maintain analog access to those stations?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15289550
> 
> 
> 5) Will the High Definition local broadcast feeds[/u] of KOMO, KING, KIRO, KCTS, KSTW, KCPQ, KONG and KMYQ remain in unencrypted Clear QAM, or _will these HD broadcast channels be encrypted_?





My understanding is federal law (FCC) REQUIRES cable companies provide local broadcast HDTV channels unencryped. I have not been able to find a link on the FCC website that directly states this, but I certainly have found plenty of other internet artciles that state this. So if someone else can provide an "official" link to this as fact, that might clear up some confusion.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15289665
> 
> 
> My understanding is federal law (FCC) REQUIRES cable companies provide local broadcast HDTV channels unencryped. I have not been able to find a link on the FCC website that directly states this, but I certainly have found plenty of other internet artciles that state this. So if someone else can provide an "official" link to this as fact, that might clear up some confusion.



Until recently, that had been my understanding. However, there are numerous reports that some cable ops have encrypted the High-Definition feed, interpreting the FCC's language as only requiring nonencrypted transmittal of a standard-definition feed. Part of the problem is that local OTA broadcasters have required cable ops to pay higher retransmission fees for carriage of the HD feed than the analog SD feed, so the problem relates to some local broadcasters' revenue greediness and not just that of the cable op.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15289725
> 
> 
> Until recently, that had been my understanding. However, there are numerous reports that some cable ops have encrypted the High-Definition feed, interpreting the FCC's language as only requiring nonencrypted transmittal of a standard-definition feed. Part of the problem is that local OTA broadcasters have required cable ops to pay higher retransmission fees for carriage of the HD feed than the analog SD feed, so the problem relates to some local broadcasters' revenue greediness and not just that of the cable op.



There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!

I'm just curious whether or not 30-80 will be accessable from QAM tuners...


----------



## levibluewa

Have they considered picking up the HD feed of CBUT (CBC)? The picture OTA is spectacular! It would be even nicer if they would offer the HD feed of CITV (CTV). They're forced to operate at .9 Kw (?) so they won't interfere with PAX Seattle, making it almost impossible to pick up OTA.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15289989
> 
> 
> There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!
> 
> ...



Why do you think that? There won't be analog, but there certainly will be SD digital.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/15290236
> 
> 
> Have they considered picking up the HD feed of CBUT (CBC)?



No. Comcast should, particularly since Verizon FiOS apparently hasn't obtained either SD or HD retransmission rights for CBUT/CBC.


> Quote:
> It would be even nicer if they would offer the HD feed of CIVT (CTV)



Agree. In the 1970s and 1980s, Comcast's predecessor cable ops carried CTV affiliates CHEK/6 and CHAN/8 throughout the Seattle market. However, Seattle broadcasters might insist that Comcast "_simsub_" or delete any CIVT US-based programs for which "network exclusivity" and " syndication exclusivity " rights apply. Comcast mayfeel the hassle of "_simsub_" outweighs the commercial gain.


However, if Comcast was serious about offering more Canadian content, they could offer French-language CBUFT ( Radio-Canada ). This would be useful to French-language speakers and students around the Puget Sound area, and provide an insight into Quebecois culture while avoiding "syndex" or "netex" conflicts.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15289989
> 
> 
> There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!



This gets into the messy business of retransmission consent . Look at some forum threads for other cities to see the problem - broadcasters will allow retransmission rights to their SD feed (possibly sent direct via fiber-optic transmission to a cable op) for a much lower fee than for their HD feed. This is a messy topic, but Federal law does allow broadcasters to demand higher fees from the cable ops for retransmitting the station's High-Definition signal than for carrying a Standard Def signal.


The specific agreements are regarded as trade secrets. In some cases, the consideration provided by the cable op to the local broadcaster is in the form of cash (i.e. 15 cents per subscriber per month), in other cases, it's providing carriage of a cable-only channel like Northwest Cable News. In some instances, the local station that sells the SD rights for 15 cents/mo./subscriber may be demanding 50 cents/mo./subscriber for the High Definition feed.


This would explain why some cable ops charge more for HD than for SD, and why some cable ops have encrypted the QAM High Def feeds of local channels.


----------



## levibluewa

DISH went thru a messy retrans issue with KCPQ 13 not being able to offer subs the HD feed for several years.


----------



## summersr

A little off topic but may be of benefit..


I just made a call to Comcast help line for slow Internet speed


In the past I talked to local support in Lynnwood, WA (I'm in Seattle)


Today's call was answered by a person with a thick Indian accent that was located in Winnipeg, Canada.


Makes me wonder if Comcast is consolidated help support


----------



## arf1410




thewarm said:


> There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am nearly certain this is incorrect...There won't be analog after 2/17/09...but there will still be SD in digital format


----------



## thewarm




arf1410 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15289989
> 
> 
> There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am nearly certain this is incorrect...There won't be analog after 2/17/09...but there will still be SD in digital format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify my statement about SD, I was referring to the local channels available with limited basic. There will be NO more channel 4, 5, 7, 11, 13...etc. So the only thing to feed will be 4.1, 5.1, 7.1...etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15292002
> 
> 
> To clarify my statement about SD, I was referring to the local channels available with limited basic. There will be NO more channel 4, 5, 7, 11, 13...etc. So the only thing to feed will be 4.1, 5.1, 7.1...etc.



OK, now this I can believe. I own a newer TV with the digital tuner built in (4.1, 5.1, 5.2, etc.) and it makes me wonder what will happen to 4.0, 5.0, and other local channels with a "0". Will they just be digitally receiving the locals?


----------



## levibluewa

We're getting the 16:9 HD at 4.1, 5.1, etc. Also the digital 4:3 feeds show up at 79.1, 79.2, 79.3, etc.


----------



## thefalcon2k

So the 4.0, 5.0, 6.0 ... those are disappearing?


----------



## levibluewa

Those are the analog signals, yes they should be gone?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15256928
> 
> 
> Comcast must have quite a bit of spare bandwidth here now if they can add the rumored HD channels next week, months before the planned digitizing of the expanded basic.



I have the confirmed lineup of new channels for King, Pierce, & Kitsap counties (and surrounding areas that I failed to mention, LOL).


There is 34 here!


517 - Encore HD

530 - Starz Kids & Family HD

531 - Starz Comedy HD

533 - Starz Edge HD

620 - Speed HD

622 - ESPNews HD

623 - ESPN HD*

624 - ESPN2 HD*

625 - Golf Channel HD*

626 - Versus HD*

627 - FSN Special Events HD*

649 - WEtv HD

650 - Style HD

651 - E! HD

652 - Bravo HD

653 - Lifetime HD

654 - Travel Channel HD

655 - Fox News Channel HD

656 - Fox Business HD

657 - CNN HD

658 - CNBC HD

664 - TBS HD

665 - FX HD

680 - Cartoon Network HD

681 - Toon Disney HD

691 - TV One HD

692 - QVC HD

693 - G4 HD

694 - Bio HD

695 - Planet Green HD

697 - AMC HD

698 - Lifetime Movie Network HD

699 - IFC HD

804 - PPV Events in HD


I apologize for the long list, I hate making a mess while describing things like this! Also, I can also tell you that these channels will not be released on the same day in all areas. I can tell you that Kitsap County will receive the new lineup as of Wednesday, 12/17.


----------



## Nausicaa

Hopefully most of these channels will actually broadcast more then a pittance of their programming in true HD (and not just "scaled artificial widescreen").


I'd love to get F1 in HD on SPEED, though just "digital widescreen" ala the four FOX broadcasts from this year would be enough.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15293533
> 
> 
> I have the confirmed lineup of new channels for King, Pierce, & Kitsap counties (and surrounding areas that I failed to mention, LOL).
> 
> 
> There is 30 here!



I wonder if this has anything to do with competition from Verizon? Combined with the DTA rollout (with clear QAM for Limited Basic channels) - this will put Comcast 'ahead' in my rankings.


----------



## keebler87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15293533
> 
> 
> I have the confirmed lineup of new channels for King, Pierce, & Kitsap counties (and surrounding areas that I failed to mention, LOL).



Thanks for the list!


----------



## drew00001




thewarm said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15291562
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify my statement about SD, I was referring to the local channels available with limited basic. There will be NO more channel 4, 5, 7, 11, 13...etc. So the only thing to feed will be 4.1, 5.1, 7.1...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fed law requires cable companies to keep local analog through 2011, so these channels will still be there in SD analog . . . maybe not in SD digital, but that doesn't make sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15294310
> 
> 
> Hopefully most of these channels will actually broadcast more then a pittance of their programming in true HD (and not just "scaled artificial widescreen").
> 
> 
> I'd love to get F1 in HD on SPEED, though just "digital widescreen" ala the four FOX broadcasts from this year would be enough.




I agree . . . my biggest issue is Sopranos on A&E . . . streched out HD . . . looks horrible . . . and has no 5.1 surround. . . but was originally broadcast on HBO in HD with 5.1.


----------



## levibluewa

I've learned not to second guess what Comcast will do. I'm fairly certain they want all of us on boxes whether we get 1 channel from them or 200. Control! As far as what signals we'll be able to receive with our built in qam digital tuners and where those channels will find a home is another subject. 2 Sony tvs here...1 older hd tube set, the 2nd a newer lcd. The older tube set puts 7hd and 16hd up at 110, 111, whereas the newer lcd remaps them to where they belong 7.1, 16.1, etc. Guess we'll all find out when the change occurs.


Note: a friend has a basic? box in an apartment. She is getting Animal Planet, 7.2 RTN (not on 7.2) and still receiving MoviePlex. MoviePlex has gone missing here via qam







guess it was replaced with Sprout! Won't be watching that...their old movies suck!


----------



## artshotwell




arf1410 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15289989
> 
> 
> There won't be a SD feed after 2/17/09!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am nearly certain this is incorrect...There won't be analog after 2/17/09...but there will still be SD in digital format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, how? Will stations broadcast both SD and HD feeds on air? Or, just the HD? I can't see any reason for stations to continue to split feeds.
Click to expand...


----------



## snorlaxnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/15296018
> 
> 
> MoviePlex has gone missing here via qam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess it was replaced with Sprout! Won't be watching that...their old movies suck!



It's the same here. But I am getting the HD PPV channel unencrypted on channel 133.2 , hopefully it will stay unencrypted until WWE: Armageddon is over tonight. But I want Movieplex back on my lineup.


----------



## artshotwell




thewarm said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15291562
> 
> 
> To clarify my statement about SD, I was referring to the local channels available with limited basic. There will be NO more channel 4, 5, 7, 11, 13...etc. So the only thing to feed will be 4.1, 5.1, 7.1...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if KOMO & KING will hang on to the 4 & 5 numbers, if they're not actually transmitting on those channels.
Click to expand...


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15293533
> 
> 
> I apologize for the long list, I hate making a mess while describing things like this!



Don't worry about it! It's nice to see there's good stuff coming!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15294310
> 
> 
> Hopefully most of these channels will actually broadcast more then a pittance of their programming in true HD (and not just "scaled artificial widescreen").
> 
> 
> I'd love to get F1 in HD on SPEED, though just "digital widescreen" ala the four FOX broadcasts from this year would be enough.



I know exactly what you mean! F1 in SD has looked horrible on SPEED. Whenever the little "message" icon lights up on my DVR I always go into the menu with the hopes that they're telling me I get SPEED in HD (even though I know it will most likely be boxing or wrestling PPV).


----------



## wareagle




artshotwell said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15291562
> 
> 
> ...Will stations broadcast both SD and HD feeds on air?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will. HD TV owners are still in the minority, not everyone has cable or satellite, and you need an HD tuner to pick up HD channels. I don't think they'll ever stop broadcasting SD.
Click to expand...


----------



## kb11

You guys are so lucky Comcast has done analog migration in your area.

The city of Chicago which is all digital will have a total of 89 HD channels

on the 18th of December. Thats what happens when you get rid of

space wasting analog.


----------



## artshotwell




wareagle said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15296202
> 
> 
> Of course they will. HD TV owners are still in the minority, not everyone has cable or satellite, and you need an HD tuner to pick up HD channels. I don't think they'll ever stop broadcasting SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't see why they would broadcast SD. Every TV set with ATSC reception can handle HD. And, I assume the digital STBs for sale will receive HD, but output in SD. As I say, I just can't see why they'd break up their digital signal with both SD & HD broadcasts.
Click to expand...


----------



## wareagle




artshotwell said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15297550
> 
> 
> Well, I can't see why they would broadcast SD. Every TV set with ATSC reception can handle HD. And, I assume the digital STBs for sale will receive HD, but output in SD. As I say, I just can't see why they'd break up their digital signal with both SD & HD broadcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you're correct. They wouldn't have to provide both, unless they want to. The DCT700 that I once had wouldn't tune the HD channels, but that could be handled by Comcast downconverting the signal.
Click to expand...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15293533
> 
> 
> I have the confirmed lineup of new channels for King, Pierce, & Kitsap counties (and surrounding areas that I failed to mention, LOL).
> 
> 
> There is 30 here!
> 
> ...



The previous list for Kitsap included the following additional HD channels:

654 Travel

680 Cartoon

681 Toon Disney

699 IFC


Should these have been included?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15298227
> 
> 
> The previous list for Kitsap included the following additional HD channels:
> 
> 654 Travel
> 
> 680 Cartoon
> 
> 681 Toon Disney
> 
> 699 IFC
> 
> 
> Should these have been included?



The Travel Channel is a new one on me. Cartoon Network, Toon Disney & IFC were included on my paper. How did I miss those on my article? LOL!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15293533
> 
> 
> I have the confirmed lineup of new channels for King, Pierce, & Kitsap counties (and surrounding areas that I failed to mention, LOL).
> 
> 
> There is 34 here!



Earlier this morning, I had posted 30 new channels. Unfortunately, I had missed 4 channels on my paperwork and have added the corrections. Big thank you to user wareagle!


----------



## wareagle

Not really 34 new channels, since the 5 with asterisks are just moving, splitting, or otherwise being reconstituted and are already there.


----------



## thefalcon2k

This is true, but not everybody could notice the new channels. Hence the asterisks marks, LOL! Seriously, that makes me wonder why Comcast doesn't announce all new channels. I remember the NHL Network showing up as a surprise ... even Comcast SportsNet.


----------



## Nausicaa

I think the only thing broadcast in actual HD on Cartoon Network is "Star Wars: The Clone Wars", isn't it?


I wonder if we can suddenly get so many new HD channels is because their bandwidth requirements are little more then their SD feeds, since I imagine everything is just 480p.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15299912
> 
> 
> This is true, but not everybody could notice the new channels. Hence the asterisks marks, LOL! Seriously, that makes me wonder why Comcast doesn't announce all new channels. I remember the NHL Network showing up as a surprise ... even Comcast SportsNet.



Ha ha, that is true about the announcments. My Tivo announced every channel change.......the Comcast hardware...Silent.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/15303026
> 
> 
> Ha ha, that is true about the announcments. My Tivo announced every channel change.......the Comcast hardware...Silent.



TiVo





















(no thumbs up icons here...)


----------



## thefalcon2k

Well, let's make one!


----------



## artshotwell




wareagle said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15297606
> 
> 
> I suppose you're correct. They wouldn't have to provide both, unless they want to. The DCT700 that I once had wouldn't tune the HD channels, but that could be handled by Comcast downconverting the signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KCPQ/Fox13, at least, won't broadcast an SD feed on air after 2/17. They will send an SD feed to cable & satellite, though. I got this from their chief engineer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris Carollo

So I'm new to Seattle and Comcast, and I've got to say I'm awfully underwhelmed so far. I never thought I'd say it, but I miss Time Warner.







Are the following normal?


- A DVR that can't distinguish New episodes? We set up The Daily Show to only record new episodes, and it's recording basically every episode (even now that it's in reruns).


- Random loss of sound? Twice today it stopped outputting sound. I had to power cycle it to get it back. Which was great later when it did it while it was recording.


- You can't turn it off while recording? Seriously? It can't record in standby mode?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15308199
> 
> 
> So I'm new to Seattle and Comcast, and I've got to say I'm awfully underwhelmed so far. I never thought I'd say it, but I miss Time Warner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the following normal?


*- A DVR that can't distinguish New episodes? We set up The Daily Show to only record new episodes, and it's recording basically every episode (even now that it's in reruns).* Check your settings. This should be possible as it works for me without issues.


- *Random loss of sound? Twice today it stopped outputting sound. I had to power cycle it to get it back. Which was great later when it did it while it was recording.* Very odd. I would contact Comcast about that one.


- *You can't turn it off while recording? Seriously? It can't record in standby mode?* Unfortunately, this is a true one. With the current guide software, you can no longer do that. With the old Microsoft guide (that I strangely miss), this was possible.


----------



## Chris Carollo

Hm, I'll look into the Daily Show thing, but I'm pretty sure my settings are correct, I already went through them a couple times.


Also, is it normal for the box to be super unresponsive to remote input? I can point the remote right at the box, type in something like "104", and I'm lucky if two of the numbers register. Usually I end up changing to channel 1 or something annoying. I have to hit the buttons really slowly and often have to repeat them to get them entered, and that goes for everything -- fast forward, browsing the guide, etc. Also happens with my programmable remote, so it's not just low batteries or something.


----------



## morehdplease

Well? has anyone seen anything new yet? I can't wait to watch all my shows in HD.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15308774
> 
> 
> Hm, I'll look into the Daily Show thing, but I'm pretty sure my settings are correct, I already went through them a couple times.
> 
> 
> Also, is it normal for the box to be super unresponsive to remote input? I can point the remote right at the box, type in something like "104", and I'm lucky if two of the numbers register. Usually I end up changing to channel 1 or something annoying. I have to hit the buttons really slowly and often have to repeat them to get them entered, and that goes for everything -- fast forward, browsing the guide, etc. Also happens with my programmable remote, so it's not just low batteries or something.



My non-dvr box has the lame remote problem like you describe. I'm using a sony programmable remote for the dvr box, and don't have that problem, although at least once a night it seems to ignore any button you push and you either have to try again, or it cues the command for several seconds and if you've pushed the button several times it suddenly decides to execute all those commands at once.


The problem with the multiple recordings of the same show is something I've experienced, such as when the same show is re-broadcast later in the week. It appeared to be a problem with how the program is flagged as being new or a re-run, with no provision to flag it as a "re-airing". When I was recording "TrueBlood" on HBO, if I watched the episode I recorded on Sunday night and then deleted it, the re-air on Wednesday (or whatever day) would be recorded. If I didn't delete the episode, the re-air would NOT be recorded. IIRC, I gave up recording the Daily Show due to the same problems you might be having; it would record 2-3 episodes a night including the re-air of the previous day's show.


----------



## jeff28

The DVR is definitely glitchy.

For The Daily Show, I have four seperate manual recordings programmed for Monday-Thursday 11PM-12AM.

I don't know if the problem rests with the box, or the guide, but it does exist for certain shows.


----------



## arbeck77

The problem with rerecording re-runs is both a software and a guide problem. The guide very often doesn't list re-runs as repeats (Family guy re-runs at 6:30 on FOX are always like this). When the guide isn't correct, it will record even if you have everything set up right.


There is also what I consider a software problem. If you record a new episode that repeats several times during the week, you watch and delete the episode, it will then re-record the next showing.


All of this became a problem when the Microsoft Software left. What needs to happen is the ability to schedule a recording at a certain time and channel only.


I've also had the sound issue, though it doesn't happen often. It seems to be some sort of audio synch problem with my receiver. I can often get the audio back by cycling inputs on the receiver, though sometimes I do have to cycle the power on the cable box.


One problem that I have that I can't figure out is that my box always seems to revert back to 480P. I have not figured out a rhyme or reason. But I generally have the box set to 720p and 4:3 pass through set to off. It will work for a while, but then reset itself.


----------



## jeff28

oh yeah, one more thing.

I've had the audio quit working before.

on mine, seems to happen infrequently after using 30-second skip on a DVR recording.

I've been able to solve it by stopping the DVR recording, then cycling over to the other live tuner and back. when I switch between tuners, the volume is restored.

might help in other situations as well... hopfully.

good luck!


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15308309
> 
> *- A DVR that can't distinguish New episodes? We set up The Daily Show to only record new episodes, and it's recording basically every episode (even now that it's in reruns).* Check your settings. This should be possible as it works for me without issues.
> 
> 
> - *Random loss of sound? Twice today it stopped outputting sound. I had to power cycle it to get it back. Which was great later when it did it while it was recording.* Very odd. I would contact Comcast about that one.
> 
> 
> - *You can't turn it off while recording? Seriously? It can't record in standby mode?* Unfortunately, this is a true one. With the current guide software, you can no longer do that. With the old Microsoft guide (that I strangely miss), this was possible.



I don't think the daily show is the DVRs problem. My TIVO cannot record only new episodes of Colbert. I manually record them. This is the ONLY program I do this for. I checked settings, the repeat tag, date, everything on the show looks right, but something about the Comedy central data is screwing it up. I am guessing same thing with the Daily show.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/15311889
> 
> 
> oh yeah, one more thing.
> 
> I've had the audio quit working before.
> 
> on mine, seems to happen infrequently after using 30-second skip on a DVR recording.
> 
> I've been able to solve it by stopping the DVR recording, then cycling over to the other live tuner and back. when I switch between tuners, the volume is restored.
> 
> might help in other situations as well... hopfully.
> 
> good luck!



I've noticed the audio loss as stated above. This only occurs while using the HDMI connection through my receiver. If I switch from the HDMI to the component connection, the audio is there (no power cycle required). I used to be able to switch between tuners and restore the audio, but since the latest firmware upgrade, the power cycle is the only thing that works.


----------



## artseattle

I'm not sure if you are having the same audio problem that many of us had before. This often occurs when FF'wd. This is a known problem that you can read about in wikibooks. The fix is to press "mute" twice. This "mute" must come from the remote set to control the cable box.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR 


* Description: Instead of Dolby Digital audio, the box may switch to outputting PCM audio or no audio at all.

* Remedies:

o Mute then unmute the box.

o Turn the box off and on.

o If HDMI output ceases Dolby Digital output (641x-PIII or 341x boxes), try the optical or coax digital outputs.



The wiki books page is interesting to read nonetheless!


PS: I haven't had this problem since I switched to a newer box (DCH3416)


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morehdplease* /forum/post/15309056
> 
> 
> Well? has anyone seen anything new yet? I can't wait to watch all my shows in HD.



Nothing new for me







I was really hoping that when I came home today there would be a message on my TiVo that there were a bunch of new channels detected. But no joy....


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morehdplease* /forum/post/15309056
> 
> 
> Well? has anyone seen anything new yet? I can't wait to watch all my shows in HD.



Of course not, and it doesn't surprise me. The message said they would add the new channels "On or AROUND December 16th", and if I recall correctly, it said something in the fine print that it would happen within 12 months after 12/16. Way to get people's hopes up, Comcast!


----------



## quarque

I have complained to Comcast about their DVR software to no avail. I've come to the conclusion that they either 1) don't care all that much about their customers, or 2) they do care but can't manage to find/hire competent people and/or suppliers. I don't know exactly who wrote the software on the Moto boxes but it seems pretty amateurish. My company designs hardware and software for machine controls of all sorts. If we did what Comcast is doing we'd be out of business in a few months. So they either have too little horsepower in the box but more likely, they don't know how to write proper software. And I won't even get into the part about testing and debugging as part of QC before unit 1 is shipped. We've seen the same sort of thing from M$. Windows 95 was a joke. 98SE was almost useable. XP was decent. Vista? Most people I know hate it. The point is, big companies can get away with total crap because we have little or no choice and we've gotten used to this business model.


Now Comcast is moving channels 30-80 to digital. Great for more HD. Terrible for all of us who have Tivo boxes with analog tuners. We either have to pony up for more Comcast boxes (not the little DTA boxes - no IR support on Tivo) or go to satellite/FIOS. I have put off going to a sat dish because I don't have a totally clear southeast exposure and I might not get all the birds I want. But Comcast keeps pushing me closer and closer...


-end of rant


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/15315944
> 
> 
> Of course not, and it doesn't surprise me. The message said they would add the new channels "On or AROUND December 16th", and if I recall correctly, it said something in the fine print that it would happen within 12 months after 12/16. Way to get people's hopes up, Comcast!



What's funny is that everybody I talk to at Comcast, they give me a date, and it happens right then! Not once have I had been let down in the 3 1/2 years I've been with Comcast.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15316312
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Now Comcast is moving channels 30-80 to digital. Great for more HD.
> 
> ...



"Great for more HD." That's the right answer.


----------



## karlw56

well folks, looks like we got played again, not happy comcast right now.


----------



## kramer34599

Anybody called and asked about it?


----------



## Chris Carollo

quarque: I totally agree. I too write software for a living, and I'd be absolutely horrified to ship what's on these boxes. I'm going to be moving in the next six months, and suddenly Kirkland and its FIOS availability is looking far more attractive. What Comcast provides, both at the DVR and internet level, is borderline unusable, at least in my limited experience.


----------



## hergertr

I live just east of Avondale Road near Cottage Lake and no new channels. My son who is just off NE 160th and I-405 just outside the Bothell city limits has all thenew channels. Hard to understand we have ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD on two channels, no 664 or 665, and Golf-HD and Versus-HD on separate channels. A blue screen on 627 most of the time except when FSN is HD.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15316573
> 
> 
> What's funny is that everybody I talk to at Comcast, they give me a date, and it happens right then! Not once have I had been let down in the 3 1/2 years I've been with Comcast.



Well they didn't lie(not that they haven't in the past). They gave themselves a one year time frame to add these channels, and let everyone get their hopes up. I wish they would just say nothing, and add them as a surprise, then it is impossible to get disappointed.


----------



## thefalcon2k

The Comcast rep. I talked to even sent me a PDF document [ Download ] through e-mail. I actually have yet to see this in the mail myself, LOL! And, like I said earlier, he did inform me that they would be here in my area as of 12:01am (tonight).


The channels listed in the document should match on your TV since all other channels are mapped the same way.


----------



## ykiki

Interesting that the document says "_New HD Channels as of 12/19/08_" If that's the case, we may still be a few days away.


----------



## kramer34599

Just got home from work about 11:45 p.m. Tuesday and... woohoo, new HD channels seem to be up and running. I'm getting a "this channel will be available shortly" message on a couple, forget which ones, but they're unimportant ones, I think.


I'm in Mount Vernon, by the way...


----------



## thefalcon2k

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for the guide update.


----------



## jimre

New HD channels are up & running here in North Bend.


----------



## davegtestr

For the first time in 2 years, Comcast HD actually has some more goodies than DISH network i.e. FX HD, Fox News HD (for laughs of course, people actually believe that pro-war stuff?) , Fox Businees HD, more Starz, IFC & AMC HD. Does channel 110 still drop out or is not there? Are there still audio dropouts? I currently get just the lifeline basic at $15 a month to get CBC/PBS/CBS/NBC reliably when its windy. I have my DISH locals set to Chicago and LA for sports...


THE big question: IS the Moto 3xxx DVR better than it was in 01/2007? More storage? How many NHL HD channels are broadcast? DISH has at least 12 NHL/NBA HD game channels at once to the West Coast/Midwest. That's what I don't miss from Comcast. How much is Platinum DVR, 1 HD and 1 SD boxes. $143 or $156?


Fios uses the silly Moto boxes too.... DISH does a better pic now (than earlier this year) on Discovery Theatre, HDNet and ESPN and HBO/Showtime than anybody with a high bitrate MPEG-4 signal. The dropouts on DISH due to 129 will end AND MORE than 100 channels in around a month when the new bird at 129 deg. comes online. Thinking of testing the waters without contract which you can't do with Fios.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/15323448
> 
> 
> For the first time in 2 years, Comcast HD actually has some more goodies than DISH network. Does channel 110 still drop out or is not there? Are there still audio dropouts? I currently get just the lifeline basic at $15 a month to get CBC/PBS/CBS/NBC reliably when its windy. I have my DISH locals set to Chicago and LA for sports...
> 
> 
> THE big question is IS the DVR better than it was on 01/2007? More storage? That's what I don't miss from Comcast. Fios uses the silly Moto boxes too.... DISH has a better pic now on Discovery Theatre, HDNet and ESPN and HBO/Showtime than anybody with a high bitrate MPEG-4 signal. The dropouts on DISH due to 129 will end in around a month when the new bird at 129 deg. comes online.



Man up and get a TiVo HD!


----------



## mwnorman

What is funny is the all the talk was about Kitsap getting the new HD channels and everyone was worried they'd be left out.


I live in Kitsap. No new HD. Yet, I see people outside the county do have them.


:-(


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15324492
> 
> 
> What is funny is the all the talk was about Kitsap getting the new HD channels and everyone was worried they'd be left out.
> 
> 
> I live in Kitsap. No new HD. Yet, I see people outside the county do have them.
> 
> 
> :-(



I also live in Kitsap, and I'll tell you, they are coming because at about 1:30am, I was watching HD Theater ... or, was trying to. I was having a lot of cutoff in there. It was so bad at one point that my box said "This channel will be available shortly". And, it did come back.


I knew it was going to happen, but I was expecting it either Sunday or Monday. So, something tells me that the information given to me was either delayed or misread.


I can bet that the new channels either come tonight or tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## mwnorman

I certainly hope soon. I feel like I've been waiting years for new HD!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15324492
> 
> 
> What is funny is the all the talk was about Kitsap getting the new HD channels and everyone was worried they'd be left out.
> 
> 
> I live in Kitsap. No new HD. Yet, I see people outside the county do have them.
> 
> 
> :-(



How long ago did Kitsap dump their analog channels? That seems to be the key to extra HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15325374
> 
> 
> How long ago did Kitsap dump their analog channels? That seems to be the key to extra HD.



I don't think that's the key. We got the new HD channels in North Bend this morning, yet still have all the previous analog channels. Ch. 30-80 still come in fine on my analog-only tuners.


----------



## ykiki

Nothing yet here in Normandy Park, but hearing that some of you have the new HD lineup gives the rest of us hope. (For those who don't know, we're right between SeaTac and Puget Sound).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15325516
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, we're right between SeaTac and Puget Sound.



I hear about Normandy Park on KOMO sometimes.


But, anyway ... Kitsap does still have analog channels. I have a friend who is still bumming off of free analog cable (wonder how long that will last, LOL). I have been trying to convince him to stop wasting money on DVDs and just get a digital box! $5.10 a month for hundreds of free movies compared to $14 for one movie is really nice!


----------



## narunet

I just did a ClearQAM scan here in Auburn and now I have all of the expanded basic channels.


----------



## raleighc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15325516
> 
> 
> Nothing yet here in Normandy Park, but hearing that some of you have the new HD lineup gives the rest of us hope. (For those who don't know, we're right between SeaTac and Puget Sound).



Out here on the line between Bothell and Woodinville we got the HD channels yesterday evening. I was able to see them in the guide by 10:45 PM and had 1 or 2 that weren't coming in yet.


Lots of HD channels - less HD content per channel. I guess it's progress.


On another note, of course we didn't lose the analog channels yet. They will need to retire some of them before we get a lot more HD channels, but the new HD channels today were planned to start before they launched the "analog retirement" program.


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15326004
> 
> 
> I just did a ClearQAM scan here in Auburn and now I have all of the expanded basic channels.



Same here on Capitol Hill.


----------



## rader023

still waiting for the channels here on the edmonds/mukilteo border. Come on Comcast.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narunet* /forum/post/15326004
> 
> 
> I just did a ClearQAM scan here in Auburn and now I have all of the expanded basic channels.



I just did a channel scan in Bremerton (analog & digital) and still have all channels, plus found all these others (if anybody's interested). Keep in mind that these channels are normally easier to find using a digital cable box and are not normally available without it.


91.4 - Speed Channel*

108.11 - Bloomberg

108.12 - C-Span 3

112.11 - TWC Weaterscan

112.19 - G4

114.18 - PBS Kids Sprout

114.19 - Lifetime Movie Network

115.10 - Leased Access (that thing on channel 79)

116.2 - C-Span 2


The FM radio stations (964-986) are in here, too. I am also receiving signals of BITV, TV Tacoma, and other local community channels that I would normally not get with a standard TV or even my Comcast Digital box, even 2 TV Guide channels (Kitsap County & Pierce County). Also, as a reminder, I'm in the Kitsap district, these might differ by area!


* Yes, I know Speed Channel is on channel 33 in some areas instead of 408. It is channel 408 for Kitsap County, and is one reason why I have digital cable in the first place. The other reason ... once you have a DVR on another company, you can't live without it!


----------



## wareagle

The new HD channels showed up this morning in Bellevue. Speed-HD => no more satellite envy during Formula One season.


----------



## arbeck77

They haven't yet shown up in Seattle for me. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## brente

fyi - I was informed of this when I called Comcast today to update some services. Go to http://www.comcast.com/ and provide your address on the right-hand side. When I first called they said the new bundles would result in some $ savings for my package, but your bundle benefits may vary...


----------



## Terrapin65

No updates in Redmond yet.....


----------



## Weil

They haven't shown in in South King (Kent) yet. I should get a rate reduction until they do. sam


----------



## mwnorman

No new HD here yet. I guess I might call Comcast now that I'm stuck at home due to snow and see what I can get!


----------



## chrisdawg99

Well we have some of the new HD channels on Mercer Island:


WE HD

E HD (x2)

Bravo HD

Lifetime HD

Travel HD

Fox News HD (ick)

Fox Business HD

CNN HD

CNBC HD

TBS HD

FX HD

AE HD

HIST HD

DIS HD

FAM HD


Plus some sports channels (not a sports fan really)


If you use a Tivo like me you may need to go manually add the new channels (menu > messages/settings > settings > channels > channel list)


However what I love is how so many of these HD channels (TNT HD I'm looking at you) broadcast SD content or even worse, stretch-o-vision. That is a personal pet peeve of mine.


Maybe for Christmas we will actually get HD content on our HD channels










Happy snow day all!


Chris


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/15323448
> 
> 
> For the first time in 2 years, Comcast HD actually has some more goodies than DISH network i.e. FX HD, Fox News HD (for laughs of course, people actually believe that pro-war stuff?) , Fox Businees HD, more Starz, IFC & AMC HD. Does channel 110 still drop out or is not there? Are there still audio dropouts? I currently get just the lifeline basic at $15 a month to get CBC/PBS/CBS/NBC reliably when its windy. I have my DISH locals set to Chicago and LA for sports...



And Dish just *lost* ABC today!


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone know how to force your TiVo S3 to look for the new channels? Maybe force the cable cards to re pair ?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/15329674
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to force your TiVo S3 to look for the new channels? Maybe force the cable cards to re pair ?



For my TIVO HD i usually just get messages that pop up letting me know of new channels.


As far as re-pairing I do not think that will work, as the cable cards only decode the signal that is sent to you. Even when I have had my cards reflashed I could at least see the channel name and number coming in. You don't need to go to the channel list everytime to check for new channels either. Since the list is floating around on this site you can just keep checking those channels by typing them in directly.


My apologies if you already know all this, or this doesnt help. As far as I am aware only Comcast can "hit" your cards on their end, or just havent done the update yet.


----------



## mwnorman

I spoke with Comcast and the CSR was very helpful. She said that Kitsap County boxes were scheduled to be activated today/tonight for the new HD channels.


She sent a request to see if they could activate earlier rather than later today.


I don't hold my breath for that request but I hope it will happen soon none the less.


----------



## talkdaddy

Anyone know about Kenmore - my CSR is cluess


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/15329674
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to force your TiVo S3 to look for the new channels? Maybe force the cable cards to re pair ?



I would take these steps: (1) go to settings and verify channels are not in the channel list (the Tivo guide is not updated yet, so they won't be there automatically), (2) Comcast resend signal to cablecards (and ask whether channels are available to your node yet), (3) Re-Run guided setup/restart, and (4) repeat.


Otherwise, have patience . . . I got a few channels this morning, while others had them earlier.


----------



## drew00001

Anyone else loose ESPN & ESPN2 (both HD) . . . on both 173/174 and 623/624?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15330566
> 
> 
> I spoke with Comcast and the CSR was very helpful. She said that Kitsap County boxes were scheduled to be activated today/tonight for the new HD channels.
> 
> 
> She sent a request to see if they could activate earlier rather than later today.
> 
> 
> I don't hold my breath for that request but I hope it will happen soon none the less.



In order of tiny paragraphs ... yay, I hope, and either way, it happens tonight!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15330937
> 
> 
> Anyone else loose ESPN & ESPN2 (both HD) . . . on both 173/174 and 623/624?



WTF? (Looks) ... No?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15330937
> 
> 
> Anyone else loose ESPN & ESPN2 (both HD) . . . on both 173/174 and 623/624?



173/174 are gone now, as expected. But the new 622/623/624 (ESPNewsHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD) are working just fine here.


----------



## talkdaddy

All good here in Kenmore ...


----------



## talkdaddy

More confusion and clueless communication from comcast CSR's


user tony_ has entered room



Tony(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:49:17 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


when will my new HD channels be turned on? foxnews hd - we hd etc...thnaks!



analyst Dan has entered room



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:49:49 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Hello tony_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Dan. Please give me one moment to review your information.



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:50:00 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


I would be happy to assist you today, Tony.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 12:50:04 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


ok



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:50:31 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


One moment, please, while I review your account.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 12:52:04 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


...



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:52:29 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Tony, I don't show those channels available in your area yet. Where did you hear about them being available?



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 12:54:05 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


from a comcast press release and a comcast csr who was unable to give me a timeline



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:55:19 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Thank you. I'm not sure when these channels will be available in your area, Tony.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 12:56:38 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


the csr was referencing an internal memo confirming that i was in the coverage area? is there another resource you can ask?



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 15:57:47 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


We have recently started new HD channels in California, but we haven't added any new HD channels in Washington lately. I'm very sorry but I don't have any further information about HD channels coming to Washington.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 12:59:42 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/07...in-seattle-wa/ 



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:01:29 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


One moment please.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 13:03:27 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


WE HD

E HD (x2)

Bravo HD

Lifetime HD

Travel HD

Fox News HD (ick)

Fox Business HD

CNN HD

CNBC HD

TBS HD

FX HD

AE HD

HIST HD

DIS HD

FAM HD



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:03:27 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Tony, I'm very sorry but I don't show Fox News HD being added to your lineup.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 13:04:17 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


funny just email my neighbor and these channels just showed up this morning???



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:04:53 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


If you believe you should be receiving these channels, you can try powercycling your cable box by unplugging it for 10 seconds, and then plugging it back in.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 13:06:14 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


i don't understand why the csr validated the lineup change?



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:06:28 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


I'm not sure, Tony. I'm very sorry for the confusion this has caused.



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 13:06:53 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


not ok - but ok



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:07:34 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Is there anything else I can help you with today?



tony_(Thu Dec 18 2008 13:07:46 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


nope



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:08:02 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Have a nice day, Tony.



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:08:04 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


We strive to exceed your expectations and hope that you will take a moment to complete the three question survey that will follow our interaction. Your feedback will help us to continue improving how we serve you.



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:08:07 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Thank you for choosing Comcast and have a great day! Should you need further assistance, please chat with us again. Customer Support Specialists are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.



Dan(Thu Dec 18 2008 16:08:10 GMT-0800 (Pacific Standard Time))>


Analyst has closed chat and left the room



analyst Dan has left room


----------



## thewarm

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/18...oves-until-af/


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15332142
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/18...oves-until-af/



The cable co's, esp. Comcast, have definitely managed to confuse consumers by piling their own "digital transition" on top of the federally-mandated one for broadcast TV. Below is an excerpt from the actual letter the NCTA sent to Congress , explaining what their members (presumably including Comcast) will do to minimize this confusion. Some of this we already know, eg providing free DTAs to people with analog-only sets. Also sounds like we won't actually see the Expanded Basic analog channels (30-80) shut off until after this "quiet period" expires.



> Quote:
> Digital Migration Quiet Period. To minimize consumer confusion during the DTV transition,
> 
> operators would delay the substitution of digital versions of existing analog channels from
> 
> December 31, 2008, to March 1, 2009,* except to the extent necessary to free up bandwidth to
> 
> comply with the requirement to carry broadcast signals in both analog and digital formats or meet
> 
> contractual carriage obligations.
> 
> Analog Broadcast Basic Tier. Operators that offer dual carriage of broadcast signals would
> 
> make access to the analog broadcast basic tier available under a promotional offer to new
> 
> customers who subscribe just to that tier. This offer would be available beginning December 31,
> 
> 2008, and would continue for at least 120 days after the proposed quiet period - through June 30,
> 
> 2009. The service would be provided at the promotional price for at least one year after the
> 
> customer subscribes.
> 
> No Additional Charge for Equipment or Service. Recognizing that there is likely to be
> 
> continuing consumer confusion even after the February 17, 2009 broadcaster DTV transition,
> 
> operators would also provide the following additional assistance to all-analog cable households
> 
> during and for at least 120 days after the proposed quiet period - through June 30, 2009 - to help
> 
> them manage cable's digital transition.
> 
> If, during this period, an operator removes the analog version of a PEG or other channel from the
> 
> broadcast basic or expanded basic tier and replaces it with a digital version of the channel on
> 
> either of those tiers, the operator would make available to all-analog households, upon request, at
> 
> least one free device that enables those households to view the channel. The device provided
> 
> under this program would remain free for at least one year. There would also be no additional
> 
> service charge for at least one year for the affected channel or, at the operator's option, the
> 
> broadcast basic or expanded basic tier where the digital version of the channel has been placed.
> 
> Individual operators may choose to continue this program after June 30, 2009, or to initiate other
> 
> similar programs after that date.
> 
> Clear and Conspicuous Customer Notification of Any Channel Migration. Whenever
> 
> operators cease transmitting analog PEG or cable programming services and begin offering those
> 
> channels only in digital, they will provide clear and conspicuous notice to affected subscribers
> 
> and franchising authorities not less than 30 days in advance. The notice would also inform
> 
> subscribers that they have at least 60 days to avail themselves of the offers described above.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15330937
> 
> 
> Anyone else loose ESPN & ESPN2 (both HD) . . . on both 173/174 and 623/624?



I've also lost UHD & TNTHD.










Edit: and several others.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15332303
> 
> 
> The cable co's, esp. Comcast, have definitely managed to confuse consumers by piling their own "digital transition" on top of the federally-mandated one for broadcast TV. Below is an excerpt from the actual letter the NCTA sent to Congress , explaining what their members (presumably including Comcast) will do to minimize this confusion. Some of this we already know, eg providing free DTAs to people with analog-only sets. Also sounds like we won't actually see the Expanded Basic analog channels (30-80) shut off until after this "quiet period" expires.



The letter sent to Congress contains the following footnote:

"The quiet period would not apply to such channel substitutions for which the operator has provided notice in a billing cycle that began prior to December 10, 2008."
Comcast announced the Seattle switchover prior to December 10th. Hopefully this means that Comcast will proceed with dumping analog ASAP.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15330937
> 
> 
> Anyone else loose ESPN & ESPN2 (both HD) . . . on both 173/174 and 623/624?




Nope - working fine near Lake City. I also did a fresh QAM scan and now have lots of digitals from the 30-70 analogs that were not there last week. No new HD though


----------



## anilr

The new HD channels showed up in Issaquah yesterday evening - a couple do not tune in yet (channel will be available shortly) - we are upto ~65 HD channels now incl premium channels. Among the new channels, for me


Interesting: EncoreHD, Speed, Bravo, Travel, Fox Business, CNN, CNBC, TBS, FX, AMC, LMN, IFC

Not so interesting: EspnNewsHD (not really hd), WE, Style, E!, Life, Fox News, Toon, Toon Disney, Fuse, TV One, QVC, G4, Biography, Green


Does comedy central not exist as an HD channel, or it did not make the list compared to some of the above channels?


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15332303
> 
> 
> The cable co's, esp. Comcast, have definitely managed to confuse consumers by piling their own "digital transition" on top of the federally-mandated one for broadcast TV. Below is an excerpt from the actual letter the NCTA sent to Congress , explaining what their members (presumably including Comcast) will do to minimize this confusion. Some of this we already know, eg providing free DTAs to people with analog-only sets. Also sounds like we won't actually see the Expanded Basic analog channels (30-80) shut off until after this "quiet period" expires.



However, the letter also mentioned possibility of charging for the device one year after quiet period. If Comcast puts Expanded Basic channels on 30-80 on encrypted QAM versus clear QAM. We might be force to pay the box for Comcast's sake to rip more $$ from us.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15332875
> 
> 
> Comcast announced the Seattle switchover prior to December 10th. Hopefully this means that Comcast will proceed with dumping analog ASAP.



Not sure there's any immediate hurry to drop them. We just got 28 new HD channels, and our internet speed went up - all without dropping the analogs. Apparently they had plenty of bandwidth for these upgrades. At some point, though, they do need to drop them to continue reclaiming bandwidth, if they want to compete with FIOS & Sat.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15333282
> 
> 
> Not sure there's any immediate hurry to drop them. We just got 28 new HD channels, and our internet speed went up - all without dropping the analogs. Apparently they had plenty of bandwidth for these upgrades. At some point, though, they do need to drop them to continue reclaiming bandwidth, if they want to compete with FIOS & Sat.



I have heard that most of Comcast's Seattle-area systems lack the bandwidth to add the new channels. Presumably that's why this roll-out is piecemeal (we're not all getting the channels at the same time) and is also probably the reason Comcast was so slow to add the channels (it's awkward to have a third of your customers with a lot of extra channels that the rest of the customers can't get).


Folks who live in areas with lots of bandwidth are getting the channels now. Folks who live in bandwidth-constrained areas won't get the new channels until Comcast dumps a lot of analog. If you have the new channels now, you're pretty lucky.


----------



## Tdawgman

I was exchanging my cable modem at the Lynnwood store yesterday and asked about the new channels. He said that they were scheduled for Friday, but we likely won't see them until next month. I never trust what anybody at Comcast says though. I asked him why and he didn't know. I said others in the area have them and he said that everyone is on different time lines given the size of the launch. I hope he is wrong! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we get them tonight. I'm in Mountlake Terrace.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Well, after talking to someone else at Comcast, I had found out that my HD channels won't be coming anytime this week. It should be anytime before February, though. Apparently, they have to add something to the wires or something stupid like that.


----------



## arf1410

/1/ please post if anyone from the sammamish/ redmond areas has these nwe HD channels


/2/ I have a Cablecard - do I need to do any sort of rescan, or will the channels just show up when they are enabled?


----------



## thewarm

I just did a scan on my HDHomerun in Lake City, 98125. I have the extended basic channels showing up on a QAM scan. SciFi SD, A&E SD, etc.


I don't know for how long though... I think I'll wait for a a while before I add them to my Media Center lineup.


----------



## talkdaddy

Still no new HD channels in Kenmore 98028...

Anyone on the hood have them?


----------



## karlw56

no new channels in Everett either, comcast sent flyer out saying 12/19 new channels seems to me they lied.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15336614
> 
> 
> I just did a scan on my HDHomerun in Lake City, 98125. I have the extended basic channels showing up on a QAM scan. SciFi SD, A&E SD, etc.



Same thing here in Shoreline... looks like the newly named 'Digital Starter' tier is all clear QAM for the SD channels. HD is still encrypted for all but the locals. Much better than just 'Limited Cable' in clear QAM.


No channel mapping (does PSIP work for SD Digital?) so you have to deal with the QAM numbering.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15326396
> 
> 
> I just did a channel scan in Bremerton (analog & digital) and still have all channels, plus found all these others (if anybody's interested). Keep in mind that these channels are normally easier to find using a digital cable box and are not normally available without it.
> 
> 
> 91.4 - Speed Channel*
> 
> 108.11 - Bloomberg
> 
> 108.12 - C-Span 3
> 
> 112.11 - TWC Weaterscan
> 
> 112.19 - G4
> 
> 114.18 - PBS Kids Sprout
> 
> 114.19 - Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> 115.10 - Leased Access (that thing on channel 79)
> 
> 116.2 - C-Span 2
> 
> 
> The FM radio stations (964-986) are in here, too. I am also receiving signals of BITV, TV Tacoma, and other local community channels that I would normally not get with a standard TV or even my Comcast Digital box, even 2 TV Guide channels (Kitsap County & Pierce County). Also, as a reminder, I'm in the Kitsap district, these might differ by area!
> 
> 
> * Yes, I know Speed Channel is on channel 33 in some areas instead of 408. It is channel 408 for Kitsap County, and is one reason why I have digital cable in the first place. The other reason ... once you have a DVR on another company, you can't live without it!



I posted this earlier, but figured I could repost it.


----------



## Bridog

Bainbridge has the new hd lineup.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15334580
> 
> 
> Well, after talking to someone else at Comcast, I had found out that my HD channels won't be coming anytime this week. It should be anytime before February, though. Apparently, they have to add something to the wires or something stupid like that.



I have the HD lineup AFTER calling Comcast. Since you are served by the same head-end system off of Waaga/Wheaton Way (behind Lowe's) in East Bremerton (as is Bainbridge Island and I saw someone there has it), you will need to call as I did to get it working.


You will need to have your cable box/DVR remapped to the HD JumpStart channel mappings. You box will do a full reboot after they send the signal. Wait a few minutes and you'll have the new line-up. Good luck!


----------



## Marrvia

Anybody in the Kent/Covington Area have the new HD channels yet?


----------



## Bridog

I confirm what mwnorman posted. I called, and the nice comcast man sent the signal to my Tivohd, and hd box, and all is good in Hansville, Wa.

Brian


----------



## wareagle

I haven't had much chance to check out the new HD channels, but tonight I observed the following:


The expected channels come in, except that 653 (Lifetime) and 664 (TBS) both showed "One Moment Please".


There's another HD channel at 690 (Fuse).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15340424
> 
> 
> ...and I saw someone there has it



Someone in Bainbridge Island or here in Bremerton?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15340424
> 
> 
> You will need to have your cable box/DVR remapped to the HD JumpStart channel mappings.



How do I do that?


Also, I have called multiple times trying to figure this out.


----------



## arbeck77

Has anyone in Seattle called for the channels?


----------



## Bridog

Falcon, I called and gave them my info and csr said I was in the jumpstart area(Hansville) and he sent the signals to my boxes and in a few minutes I had all the channels. The guide info was there in about 10 min after that. Good luck.

Brian


----------



## thefalcon2k

I have just got off the phone with Comcast ... and after 12 minutes of waiting. But, here's what I have found out. The channels are not on all "nodes" at this time. Apparently, I am on a different node than people on Bainbridge Island and other areas. No, I am not being shafted, but they do have to upgrade some stuff in my area first.


I can't quite describe the way that the CSR has explained it to me, but I completely understood what was said ... and, it took a lot of stress away from me! She was even laughing with me when I said that I was looking forward to Speed HD to only find out I had to wait for it longer than others!


Also, I asked about the DTA boxes that were mentioned on King 5 News. Long story short, it's always nice to get the information about something directly from the source and not some newscast.


When the Comcast commercials say that we don't have to worry about a thing, Comcast is telling the truth. You can agree with me when I say that if Comcast was caught in a lie, they know the blood is on their hands.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bridog* /forum/post/15342155
> 
> 
> Falcon, I called and gave them my info and csr said I was in the jumpstart area(Hansville) and he sent the signals to my boxes and in a few minutes I had all the channels. The guide info was there in about 10 min after that. Good luck.
> 
> Brian



This is exactly what I was talking about, HA HA! I am currently outside of that "jumpstart" area. They are expanding their zones everyday, but with the snow out here, it's presenting a problem. First, we have a high wind warning out here ... and a winter storm warning.


Long story short, if you remember the wind storm that knocked out power to over 1 million people in Washington & Oregon ... it's back! Plus, add that to the mix of 5 to 18 inches of snow in the Kitsap Peninsula. Yeah, you get my drift? LOL!


----------



## zeus163

I'm in Poulsbo and just called Comcast. My area of Poulsbo still hasn't been upgraded to with "Jumpstart" either. Drats. I was all excited to have more HD stations.


----------



## kingblind

I called Comcast and they said that Seattle would be getting the new HD channels on either the 18th, 19th or 20th ..


Was told to call them if I didn't have them by the 21st.


I live in West Seattle.


----------



## hammond22

I'm in Issaquah and the new HD channels are showing up on the guide. Frustrating part is that a number of the new Starz channels as well as TBS HD have been showing up as "Channel Should Be Available Shortly, One Moment Please" for the last three days. I had a Comcast Tech out today to try and troubleshoot the channels that weren't coming in, but he had no idea what the problem was....


----------



## thewarm

Lifetime Movie Network on 114.12 in Lake City, 98125 on a clear QAM scan with my HDHR. I wonder how long _this_ will last?


----------



## arbeck77

kingblind,


What number are you calling to get someone who knows anything?


----------



## Chris Carollo

So for those using Comcast + CableCARD + Tivo HD PVR, how well does it work? Obviously there's no OnDemand. What about stuff like ESPN GamePlan, can you not get that kind of thing either?


Any other gotchas that a new customer wouldn't know about?


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15345575
> 
> 
> So for those using Comcast + CableCARD + Tivo HD PVR, how well does it work?



Works great for me. While I don't get Comcast OnDemand I get Netflix and a few other OnDemand services through Tivo's service, though I don't really use any of them (which includes Comcast OnDemand via my Motobox in the other room, so even if the Tivo did get it, I wouldn't care).


Evidently we can get PPV features (you have to call to order it), but again, don't use it either.


Only real down-side is Tribune is very slow getting the guide data to Tivo to push to our boxes, so when we get new channels like now it can be many days before guide data shows up. In the interim, I just schedule manual recordings by date and time until the guide data updates and I can adjust my season passes.


And the Tivo front-end is far better then iGuide/SARA. I've owned my HD for something like two years now (bought the three-year service plan) and I am positive I will get all three years out of my plan before Comcast-Tivo becomes an option considering the glacial pace it is making out of New England.


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15345757
> 
> 
> Only real down-side is Tribune is very slow getting the guide data to Tivo to push to our boxes, so when we get new channels like now it can be many days before guide data shows up. In the interim, I just schedule manual recordings by date and time until the guide data updates and I can adjust my season passes.



Thanks for the info. On this point, does it ever "fall behind" with channels you already have, or it just with new channels? I don't mind if I can't see a week ahead (a day or two is generally sufficient), but it would suck to miss recordings because the current day's data hasn't gotten to me yet.


----------



## guapote

Anybody in the Wallingford area have the new channels yet? So far none for me...


----------



## pastiche

Here's a hefty update of the QAM list.


Changes:


* Addition of all basic cable channels (except Lifetime)


* Added C-SPAN3, Bloomberg Television, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, and LMN


* Replaced KBSG with KIRO (FM)


* Deleted MoviePLEX (encrypted)


----------



## kingblind

1-800-Comcast is the # I called.. Two different reps have told me the same thing now. Though today is the 20th and I still don't have any new HD channels. Also getting lots of audio problems today.. (Audio keeps cutting in and out.) Maybe it's all the snow.. Ugh..


I guess the good news is my internet speed is WAY faster than it use to be. So that update is working.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15346577
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. On this point, does it ever "fall behind" with channels you already have, or it just with new channels?



Just the new channels. Once it has data, it usually keeps at least two to three weeks of data going forward.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15346693
> 
> 
> Here's a hefty update of the QAM list.
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 
> * Addition of all basic cable channels (except Lifetime)
> 
> 
> * Added C-SPAN3, Bloomberg Television, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, and LMN
> 
> 
> * Replaced KBSG with KIRO (FM)
> 
> 
> * Deleted MoviePLEX (encrypted)



Before I add these new channels to my "Media Center" lineup, I wonder how long they'll remain un-encrypted???


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15347227
> 
> 
> Before I add these new channels to my "Media Center" lineup, I wonder how long they'll remain un-encrypted???



I believe they're bee un-encrypted until Comcast gets an FCC examption that will allow them to enable the integrated privacy (eg, "lite encryption") on the new DTA boxes (the free ones being given out to formerly analog-only people). I don't know the schedule for the FCC to decide, but probably not until well into 2009. Almost certainly not until after the "quiet period" the cable co's pledged to Congress they would observe until after the broadcast DTV transition in Feb.


If Comcast intends to charge people extra for this "Digital Starter" tier of channels (formerly Expanded Basic), they have 3 choices none of which is ideal for Comcast:


1) *Use digital encryption so that only paying customers can see these channels.* Problem - their new DTA boxes have integrated security, no cable cards etc. Using encryption on these boxes would violate current FCC restrictions on integrated boxes.


2) *Use analog filtering/trapping to prevent unauthorized customers from receiving the (un-encrypted) signals for these channels.* Problem: expensive, requires a truck roll every time someone changes their subscription. Also these digital QAM channels are currently using higher frequencies (above ch 80), so they'd need some massive channel remapping to make filtering feasible.


3) *Don't encrypt and don't enforce.* Who knows? If they're denied their FCC request on the DTA boxes, they might just figure that losses from un-authorized QAM users are less than the expense of either of the above enforcement mechanisms. I mean, who besides us here on AVSforum really knows anything about QAM?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15347356
> 
> 
> 1) *Use digital encryption so that only paying customers can see these channels.* Problem - their new DTA boxes have integrated security, no cable cards etc. Using encryption on these boxes would violate current FCC restrictions on integrated boxes.



I thought Comcast already stated these boxes are necessary becuase the signal is encrypted...If the signal wasn't encryted, you wouldn't need one of these new boxes with a QAM tuner!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15347809
> 
> 
> I thought Comcast already stated these boxes are necessary becuase the signal is encrypted...If the signal wasn't encryted, you wouldn't need one of these new boxes with a QAM tuner!



This is what people wanted to know a few pages ago. I think they won't have encryption they'll just allow digital tuning and channel mapping (seems it would violate FCC rules if does do decryption). Comcast is saying these are required for digital tuning if you have an analog tuner, from what I've read.


But we'll see...


----------



## Terrapin65

Folks, I called 1-800-Comcast and they updated my equipment, now have the new HD channels.... I'm in Redmond.


----------



## arf1410

Below is from concast - states clearly the signal will be encrypted


Q: What about TVs with QAM tuners - can they get signals directly from the cable? (NEW)


A: No. "They would need a digital adapter, a standard set top box (DCT) or a CableCard in order to view the channels," Kipp said. "The first CableCard is free with each additional CableCard costing $1.79 per month." This is because the signals will be scrambled/encrypted, and a device from Comcast is needed to descramble them.


----------



## arf1410

I jsut called Comcast...and they stated the new HD content was in "beta test" in certain cities, including Redmond...but not Sammamish, were I am. In fact she said it wasn't even all of the listed cities she had, but only certain "nodes" (neighborhoods)...and if you didn't live in one of those nodes, it couldn't be activated, even with a call. Generally speaking, she said, the channels should just appear, though in some cases, if they did not appear after the system wide release, you might need to call


----------



## JDNick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bridog* /forum/post/15341463
> 
> 
> I confirm what mwnorman posted. I called, and the nice comcast man sent the signal to my Tivohd, and hd box, and all is good in Hansville, Wa.
> 
> Brian



This does work. Just called Comcast, mentioned the new HD channels, the rep did something and the new channels started showing up on my TivoHD in minutes. I'm just south of the Kenmore area.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15348030
> 
> 
> Below is from concast - states clearly the signal will be encrypted
> 
> 
> Q: What about TVs with QAM tuners - can they get signals directly from the cable? (NEW)
> 
> 
> A: No. "They would need a digital adapter, a standard set top box (DCT) or a CableCard in order to view the channels," Kipp said. "The first CableCard is free with each additional CableCard costing $1.79 per month." This is because the signals will be scrambled/encrypted, and a device from Comcast is needed to descramble them.



That's what Comcast would *like* to have happen - but the FCC will have to rule in their favor for an exemption before this can happen. The integrated encryption in these new DTA boxes is currently prohibited by the FCC. That's why for now - and for the immediate future - these channels will be in the clear.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Exactly, these boxes are not an immediate requirement. But, eventually ... they will be all digital like channels 100 & above. The news has basically switched some words around and left out some other details. Like I said earlier, anything done other than said by our providers ... they're just shooting themselves in the foot instead of trying to leave the blood on someone elses hands (KING 5, etc.).


----------



## karlw56

So does anyuone know when we in the Everett area will be getting these so called new channels? I"m sorry but a company like comcast shouldn't send mailers out to people stating that on 12/19/08 we get new channels and then not go forward with it, that is not right. there are no excuses that comcast can give me, NONE they lied period.


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/15349565
> 
> 
> So does anyuone know when we in the Everett area will be getting these so called new channels? I"m sorry but a company like comcast shouldn't send mailers out to people stating that on 12/19/08 we get new channels and then not go forward with it, that is not right. there are no excuses that comcast can give me, NONE they lied period.



Whoa, chill. Have you tried calling yet? lots of people above have had to call.


----------



## keebler87

Is anyone else having audio dropouts, briefly distorted picture, and juttering when the camera zooms in for the hawks game? Just curious if its just me or a Comcast-wide thing. Thanks


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15346693
> 
> 
> Here's a hefty update of the QAM list.
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 
> * Addition of all basic cable channels (except Lifetime)
> 
> 
> * Added C-SPAN3, Bloomberg Television, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, and LMN
> 
> 
> * Replaced KBSG with KIRO (FM)
> 
> 
> * Deleted MoviePLEX (encrypted)



B'ham QAM differences and notes


91.4 -- Univision

92.4 -- is empty; use to be LIFE which thus far is missing

116.9 -- is empty

116.1027 -- HSN

117.1018 -- CIVT (as noted but not HD; OTA 33.2 remapped to 32.1)

117.1019 -- Comcast 26

117.1021 -- BTV (Bellingham TV)

117.1022 -- CBCHD? sorta...16:9 480i (not 1080i like it is OTA; 58.8 remapped to 2.1) and displalying a frozen image for the last several days...from early morning kids program

117.1025 -- Weather Channel

117.1029 -- ShopNBC

117.1068 -- TVE


----------



## kingblind

I have dropouts. Both Audio and Video.. It's the weather. It was worse Yesterday.. I unplugged my DVR.. Waited 1 min.. Plugged it back in.. Things are back to normal now.


----------



## karlw56

no ,shouldn't have to call, dreamwraith., none of of everett has these channels. they lied. end of story you can not promote something and not go forward with it.


----------



## ykiki

Isn't there usually _intent_ associated with lying? So you're telling us that they informed you that they'd upgrade your HD on the 19th and and are not giving it to you on purpose?


Seems to me at some point they intended you get it to you by the 19th, but for whatever reason it hasn't happened (...hey, stuff happens). Wouldn't it have been cheaper (and less hassle) for them to NOT even send you a flyer? Really makes no sense for them to go out of their way to simply lie to you.


Speaking of the flyer - was there any fine print on it? Something to the effect of "_starting_ on the 19th we'll be making upgrades in your area..."?


----------



## elDub13

I had to call to get the update for the new HD channels. Had to wait about 15 to talk to someone. After that, it took about 3 minutes for them to send out a signal for the box.


----------



## ykiki

I may just call later tonight - to at least find out when my neighborhood is scheduled for the upgrade. Best hope is that zapping my boxes will result in new HD choices.


----------



## karlw56

ykiki, ok i'll go with your statement, i'm sorry to vent people i'm just so sick and tired of comcast,especially for the money we pay. and that the sevice could be better. once again i'm sorry to whoever i offened. by the way call comcast today again their closed.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15348094
> 
> 
> I jsut called Comcast...and they stated the new HD content was in "beta test" in certain cities, including Redmond...but not Sammamish, were I am. In fact she said it wasn't even all of the listed cities she had, but only certain "nodes" (neighborhoods)...and if you didn't live in one of those nodes, it couldn't be activated, even with a call. Generally speaking, she said, the channels should just appear, though in some cases, if they did not appear after the system wide release, you might need to call



In the public posting in the Seattle Times they listed the communities getting the HD channels on or about December 16th. With each area listed there is a code (i.e. Redmond WA0151). I tried setup on my box and couldn't find the code. Sammamish isn't listed and there are three codes for King County. Anybody know how to find the code you live in?


----------



## guapote

For what it is worth I called Comcast asking about the channels for the Wallingford area and seeing if they could zap my boxes. I was told my area may not get the channels for months....


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15354368
> 
> 
> In the public posting in the Seattle Times they listed the communities getting the HD channels on or about December 16th. With each area listed there is a code (i.e. Redmond WA0151). I tried setup on my box and couldn't find the code. Sammamish isn't listed and there are three codes for King County. Anybody know how to find the code you live in?



If you can find this article online, can you please post it?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15352615
> 
> 
> Speaking of the flyer - was there any fine print on it? Something to the effect of "_starting_ on the 19th we'll be making upgrades in your area..."?



Restrictions apply. Not all services available in all areas. Subject to Comcast standard terms and conditions of services. Certain services are available separately or as part of other levels of service. Basic Service subscription is required to receive other levels of service. Converter and remote are required to receive HD features and benefits. HD programming is limited to the programming provided to Comcast in HD format. Comparisons include HD channel lineup and HD programming On Demand as of 11/17/08 and vary by market. Certain HD channels and sports networks vary based on the Digital Cable tier subscribed to. You must subscribe to a premium channel to receive the HD Plex of the same channel.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Folks, Please add your zip code information to emails that state you now have the new channels and what you did to get them. Just telling us that you were able to get them isn't much help.


I want to know about anyone in North Seattle specifically.


Thanks


----------



## hergertr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* 
If you can find this article online, can you please post it?
I scanned the notice as it was some time ago and it was a public notice. Called Comcast to ask them and csr couldn't find anything that related to the code. It only covered King County.


I tried to get them to add HD channels but cable was out this morning and even though I could see it when I called, they couldn't see the box because of the outage.


They tried to sell me the DTA's. I asked if QAM would be affected and after checking with her supervisor she said the channels on QAM would stay the same, including the new channels that were just added.

 

HD001.pdf 141.5361328125k . file


----------



## artshotwell

I have friends who say they're getting new HD channels without an STB. But, I don't have them showing on my DVR. Strange.


----------



## wrwill

Logged in for an online chat this afternoon and was told that Shoreline (Richmond Beach, anyway) will not get the new HD channels anytime soon.


More reason to jump to FIOS -- whenever it shows up.


Not all bad news, though. They said I would get MLB Network when it launches next week. I have the digital preferred package.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15358413
> 
> 
> I scanned the notice as it was some time ago and it was a public notice. Called Comcast to ask them and csr couldn't find anything that related to the code. It only covered King County.



Thanks for posting the notice. It looks like for King County there is nothing south of Lake Washington.


----------



## Tdawgman

I thought I would call Comcast and see if I could get the new channels. The person I spoke with was not helpful at all. First he told me that there were no new channels coming to this area any time soon. I told him that there were people all around the area getting the channels and then he said that every city is different and some cities may be getting new channels, but not my area. I then told him about the flyer I received in the mail and he said, oh I see the problem, you need to subscribe to the next tier of cable and get all the premium channels. I said I already get every channel except Showtime and Cinemax and the sports channels. He said that I would need to get all the premiums and the sports channels to get the new HD channels. He then connected me to a sales rep who told me that he was wrong and she said I would need to talk to another tech to fix the situation with my channel lineup. I said I was done and that FIOS will get my business next month and hung up. I can't believe the run around I got. The tech told me to not read the AVSforums, because there is so much inaccurate information there. He said that most of the people on the forum don't know what they are talking about. They guy was really rude and I tried to be super nice to see if that would help. I even tried to joke around with him. I guess the CSR I spoke with in Lynnwood last week was right when he said that I wouldn't get the new channels until next month or later.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15358413
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to sell me the DTA's. I asked if QAM would be affected and after checking with her supervisor she said the channels on QAM would stay the same, including the new channels that were just added.



comcast previously stated DTAs would be free, and that this box IS needed for TVs with a QAM tuner...


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15354368
> 
> 
> In the public posting in the Seattle Times they listed the communities getting the HD channels on or about December 16th. With each area listed there is a code (i.e. Redmond WA0151). I tried setup on my box and couldn't find the code. Sammamish isn't listed and there are three codes for King County. Anybody know how to find the code you live in?



The code is on your cable bill.


----------



## arbeck77

Looks like I'm out of luck. I'm in WA0069.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/15359554
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out of luck. I'm in WA0069.



I'm in WA0188, so it looks like I'm out of luck too.










Just hoping to get SPEED HD prior to the F1 season.


----------



## sharding

Anyone actually getting guide data for the new channels on TiVo, or are we all stuck without it? I can tune the channels, I just don't have the guide data (and I'm pretty sure there's nothing Comcast could do about *that* if I call them, since it's in Tribune/TiVo's hands).


----------



## kev206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/15360430
> 
> 
> Anyone actually getting guide data for the new channels on TiVo, or are we all stuck without it? I can tune the channels, I just don't have the guide data (and I'm pretty sure there's nothing Comcast could do about *that* if I call them, since it's in Tribune/TiVo's hands).



I emailed Zap2It (who, I believe, still provides the guide data to TiVo...TiVo's lineup change reporting page seems to have vanished) today with the new channels....hopefully they will add them to the lineup soon.


- K


----------



## innuss

Picked up two DTA's in Burlington for use in Anacortes. No issues except neither one sees channel 30 which happens to be FOX Sports Northwest. Went through 3 different csr's- at 1st they thought it wasn't part of basic but then they saw that it was. No solutions but luckily I have a tech coming over tomorrow to look at my new DCH3200 box which won't see any channel above 119 & maybe he'll be able to fix both issues.


----------



## pconradt

Looks like T-town isn't on the list for the new channels anytime soon. So much for "America's Most Wired City"


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innuss* /forum/post/15361658
> 
> 
> Picked up two DTA's in Burlington for use in Anacortes. No issues except neither one sees channel 30 which happens to be FOX Sports Northwest. Went through 3 different csr's- at 1st they thought it wasn't part of basic but then they saw that it was. No solutions but luckily I have a tech coming over tomorrow to look at my new DCH3200 box which won't see any channel above 119 & maybe he'll be able to fix both issues.



Is there a manual for the DTA's and does it look possible to use one with an older (analog) Tivo unit? Does the DTA handle all channels for you or do you have to switch input sources on your TV when you go outside the 30-80 range?


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/15359397
> 
> 
> The code is on your cable bill.



I found the code on my bill: WA0150, one of the King County codes. Its on the list so I called Comcast again. I got a very helpful CSR. After quite a bit of discussion and an attempt to load my two boxes, she said she would have to check with Technical Support and call me back. Almost a half hour later she called back. Her answer: my neighborhood is served by a pole that was inherirted from AT&T. It doesn't have the bandwidth needed to support the extra HD channels without eliminating something else. When they dump the analog channels sometime between January and March, they will be able to add the HD channels.


My wife has been complaining the recorded shows are starting late. I was able to confirm over the phone the clock is almost one minute slow. The CSR issued a trouble ticket to check the timing at the local switch.


----------



## arf1410

I am also in the listed WA0150 Community, in Sammamish...I called once a couple days ago, and they said no, but I'll try again taiday and see what info I get.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15364472
> 
> 
> I am also in the listed WA0150 Community, in Sammamish...I called once a couple days ago, and they said no, but I'll try again taiday and see what info I get.



I am also in Sammamish (WA0150) and was told that we are not part of the early launch and that we will not receive the new channels until analog is dropped from our area somtime in 2009.

Oh well...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15364472
> 
> 
> I am also in the listed WA0150 Community, in Sammamish...I called once a couple days ago, and they said no, but I'll try again taiday and see what info I get.



OK, I called again, and the csr said she shouldn't need to send a signal, but would, and did, and said "you're all set" ..no mention of me not being in the right part of the "community" I am at work now, and cannot verify until tonight.


While on the phone, asked several questions about the upcoming DTA boxes, and still not getting much definitive info - she did say the boxes will be required in Feb, even for TVs with a QAM tuner, but are available now. First 2 are free, then $1.99 after that. Did not know anything about each house getting one free "full service" box...or if the remotes were RF as opposed to IR...she did confirm that boxes could be hidden behind TV, which would tell me remote must be RF to work without line of sight?


----------



## innuss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15361815
> 
> 
> Is there a manual for the DTA's and does it look possible to use one with an older (analog) Tivo unit? Does the DTA handle all channels for you or do you have to switch input sources on your TV when you go outside the 30-80 range?



There's a manual which explains everything pretty well. You can use this w/ a VCR so hopefully you could use it w/ your Tivo. W/ the remote, you get channels 2-79, 112, 115,116, 117-119,128,136,150,160,408,504 & FM channels 964-986. The only problem that I see is if you lose the remote, the DTA doesn't allow you to manually change the channels.

By the way, channel 30 is now working.


----------



## levibluewa

For those of you in the Seattle area with either QAM or HD boxes. 79.6 or box 99, is that signal 16:9 1080i ? Curious! Here it's showing up on 117.1022 16:9 480i...you switch over to an outdoor antenna where the picture is 1080i ... the difference is amazing.


----------



## wareagle

CBC here (99 or 79.6) is 480i. Listed as 528:480 on the silicondust site. There is no CBC-HD here.


----------



## distantmantra

I love how I'm paying just as much for cable in Seattle (Greenlake) than are people on the East Side with all the new HD channels. Anyone else wonder if this was a response to FIOS being available in certain areas?


These channels better show up in February with the digital changeover, Comcast.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/15367405
> 
> 
> ...Anyone else wonder if this was a response to FIOS being available in certain areas?



I'd say this has nothing to do with it. FIOS is not available here in the boonies of North Bend, nor is it likely to be here in for forseeable future, if ever. We'd kill for a real phone company like Verizon - we're talking CenturyTel out here.


Yet we were one of the first Seattle-area systems upgraded with the new HD channels last week. I think it's more a matter of some parts of Puget Sound still having older, more bandwidth-constrained equipment left over from your pre-Comcast cable provider (AT&T, TCI, etc).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15367464
> 
> 
> I'd say this has nothing to do with it. FIOS is not available here in the boonies of North Bend, nor is it likely to be here in for forseeable future, if ever. We'd kill for a real phone company like Verizon - we're talking CenturyTel out here.
> 
> 
> Yet we were one of the first Seattle-area systems upgraded with the new HD channels last week. I think it's more a matter of some parts of Puget Sound still having older, more bandwidth-constrained equipment left over from your pre-Comcast cable provider (AT&T, TCI, etc).



Spot on methinks. Just today, here in Lakewood (the Tacoma lakewood 98498) we got the new channels. I live in the Pierce County rebuild area. Wish they had added MSNBC as most of the other news channels are now HD.










FoxNews is now in HD so starting Jan 2 my wife and I will get to see Hanity and Hanity in HD. (Sorry, the devil made me do that.)


----------



## ykiki

For the most part, do the channels just suddenly appear or have most had to call?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15368636
> 
> 
> For the most part, do the channels just suddenly appear or have most had to call?



They just appeared for me (Bellevue) on 12/18. The two channels that were indicating "One Moment Please" for a few days are now OK (653 & 664).


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/15360430
> 
> 
> Anyone actually getting guide data for the new channels on TiVo, or are we all stuck without it? I can tune the channels, I just don't have the guide data (and I'm pretty sure there's nothing Comcast could do about *that* if I call them, since it's in Tribune/TiVo's hands).



I was having this same problem -showed the new channels but no guide data on Tivo (in my case, Series 3). Called Comcast, no help. Called Tivo - they put a service ticket in with Tribune Media Services (the company that provides the guide data for tivo devices). Tribune should follow up with me to update my channel lineup.


You may want to try that as well - Tivo Support # is 877-367-8486


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15346693
> 
> 
> Here's a hefty update of the QAM list.
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 
> * Addition of all basic cable channels (except Lifetime)
> 
> 
> * Added C-SPAN3, Bloomberg Television, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, and LMN
> 
> 
> * Replaced KBSG with KIRO (FM)
> 
> 
> * Deleted MoviePLEX (encrypted)



Did a scan on my QAM tuner and found all the channels except Lifetime. Many were on different numbers so had to line things up and re-label.


----------



## distantmantra

So basically, the city of Seattle has old cable lines and can't handle the new channels? That's brilliant. Keep charging us just as much as other people who get more HD content, Comcast.


----------



## kingblind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingblind* /forum/post/15352193
> 
> 
> I have dropouts. Both Audio and Video.. It's the weather. It was worse Yesterday.. I unplugged my DVR.. Waited 1 min.. Plugged it back in.. Things are back to normal now.



I take it back.. I am getting the dropouts again.. UGH.. I am getting tired of Comcast.. There is always a problem with something.


----------



## thefalcon2k












Apparently, I had the bandwith for the new DOCSIS 3.0! And, last time I checked, it wasn't public!


----------



## SirChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15370787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, I had the bandwith for the new DOCSIS 3.0! And, last time I checked, it wasn't public!



How do you know this is the new speeds and not the Speedboost?


----------



## Nausicaa

Still no guide data for Tivo. As I recall, the last time we had a major HD channel upgrade it was a week or even two (







) before the new data came up.


I don't have any active Season Passes on the new HD channels, so it's not a major pain, at the moment, but...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15372196
> 
> 
> Still no guide data for Tivo. As I recall, the last time we had a major HD channel upgrade it was a week or even two (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) before the new data came up.
> 
> 
> I don't have any active Season Passes on the new HD channels, so it's not a major pain, at the moment, but...



Agreed, but at least one cable season premier for new HD is in January. e.g., Damages of FOXHD.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15368636
> 
> 
> For the most part, do the channels just suddenly appear or have most had to call?



Some appeared . . . others did not . . . .but because I lost ESPNHD 1&2 (and other old HD) at same time I got new HD, I called Comcasts. After Comcast sent signal, I got full lineup of new and old HD.


Note: Comcast quized me for awhile about which old HD channels I lost. I lost at least 5 or 6, but only noticed the ESPNs before the call.


----------



## rickeame

Have the DVR's improved at all in the last year? I have gone through too many failed receivers on DirecTV and am contemplating a switch back. Storage improvements?


There is only one channel I would REALLY miss from DirecTV, which is the Smithsonian HD channel. We watch that thing a ton.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15373079
> 
> 
> Have the DVR's improved at all in the last year? I have gone through too many failed receivers on DirecTV and am contemplating a switch back. Storage improvements?
> 
> ...



No storage improvements, which is why I'm contemplating switching to TiVo HD + expander.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15373325
> 
> 
> No storage improvements, which is why I'm contemplating switching to TiVo HD + expander.



Well, nuts. I loved the tivo, but I like using on demand.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15373424
> 
> 
> Well, nuts. I loved the tivo, but I like using on demand.



So do I, but with all the new channels and more disk space I don't think I'd miss it (no need for Mad Men in HD from On Demand since AMC-HD showed up).


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15370787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, I had the bandwith for the new DOCSIS 3.0! And, last time I checked, it wasn't public!



Comcast just does an awful job of bandwidth limiting and capping. I can get the same results and then 10 seconds later see huge latency (probably because someone else is doing a speedtest near me, heh). With TW back in Ausitn, their 15mbps service was exactly that, always, and their ping was totally consistent. With comcast my downstream varies wildly and my ping's all over the place.


I'd much rather have slower but consistent service, personally.


----------



## wareagle

Doesn't DOCSIS 3.0 require a new modem to take advantage of the really high speeds? Recently my downstream has been a pretty steady 12 and upstream 5 (!!). It had been much higher down, but not steady. It appears that my 6/1 is now 12/2 (not sure where the 5 up comes from).


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15372196
> 
> 
> Still no guide data for Tivo. As I recall, the last time we had a major HD channel upgrade it was a week or even two (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) before the new data came up.



So, this is kind of interesting. My TiVo guide now knows about (most of) the new channels, but they all have a 1 in front of the name. E.g. "1 E! HD." The exception is IFC HD (699) which it still doesn't know about -- it thinks that channel is MUSHDDM, but it is definitely IFC if I tune it. No actual program data for any of the channels. I had to manually go into the Channels menu to turn them on, there was no "you have new channels" message, so maybe it's in some limbo state. I dunno. Frustrating, but it's better to at least have them in the guide instead of having to keep referring to the PDF to remember what's on each channel.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15373769
> 
> 
> Doesn't DOCSIS 3.0 require a new modem to take advantage of the really high speeds? Recently my downstream has been a pretty steady 12 and upstream 5 (!!). It had been much higher down, but not steady. It appears that my 6/1 is now 12/2 (not sure where the 5 up comes from).



I think current DOCSIS 2.0 modems in theory can go up to somewhere around 40 mbps. Beyond that would require a 3.0 modem and multiple channels "bonded" together.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/15373993
> 
> 
> So, this is kind of interesting. My TiVo guide now knows about (most of) the new channels, but they all have a 1 in front of the name. E.g. "1 E! HD." The exception is IFC HD (699) which it still doesn't know about -- it thinks that channel is MUSHDDM, but it is definitely IFC if I tune it. No actual program data for any of the channels. I had to manually go into the Channels menu to turn them on, there was no "you have new channels" message, so maybe it's in some limbo state. I dunno. Frustrating, but it's better to at least have them in the guide instead of having to keep referring to the PDF to remember what's on each channel.



Same situation here, the channels are in the guide on my Tivo...but there's no guide data yet. Sucks that it takes Tivo/Tribune/Zap2it so long to get the updated channel information...then again, it's probably Comcast not bothering to let the guide providers know that they've made changes.


----------



## kingblind

Spoke with Comcast again. Now they are telling me that I won't get the new HD channels until Feb.. LAME.. ugh..


How many HD channel's do you get with Direct TV at the same price? does anyone know?


Does anyone have any experience comparing the two?


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharding* /forum/post/15373993
> 
> 
> So, this is kind of interesting. My TiVo guide now knows about (most of) the new channels, but they all have a 1 in front of the name. E.g. "1 E! HD." The exception is IFC HD (699) which it still doesn't know about -- it thinks that channel is MUSHDDM, but it is definitely IFC if I tune it. No actual program data for any of the channels. I had to manually go into the Channels menu to turn them on, there was no "you have new channels" message, so maybe it's in some limbo state. I dunno. Frustrating, but it's better to at least have them in the guide instead of having to keep referring to the PDF to remember what's on each channel.



This has been the problem for all Tivo owners, and likely other DVRs.


----------



## thewarm

I got brave today and added a slew of the new Digital SD channels to my Vista Media Center setup (HDHomerun). FX, LMN, TNT, SciFi, A&E, Spike... etc.


I wonder how long these will last? If they do last, it will be a fair trade for MoviePlex...










Seattle, 98125


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15374252
> 
> 
> I think current DOCSIS 2.0 modems in theory can go up to somewhere around 40 mbps. Beyond that would require a 3.0 modem and multiple channels "bonded" together.



You can tell what Docsis version you have by looking at the modem log and checking the name of the TFTP boot file that is loaded when the modem reboots. Mine starts with d11 =Docsis 1.1


----------



## ericjut

In case other people are confused like I was trying to figure out the new high speed internet plans since Comcast's website has tons of conflicting information.


I had a good discussion with a tech rep today that shed a lot of light on the differences between the two new low-end internet plans:


Base plan (called "Performance"): 16Mbps down, 2Mbps up

First speed tier for $10 extra (called "Blast"): 20Mbps down, 4Mbps up


Note that those numbers are supposedly sustainable as they don't include PowerBoost. Unlike what I thought, PowerBoost will boost the download/upload speeds more, but not by a factor of 2, so we shouldn't expect 40Mbps/8Mbps with blast (I am clocking 32Mbps/4.5Mbps right now on speedtest.net).


Of course, plans and services probably vary depending on location, so YMMV.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15375950
> 
> 
> I got brave today and added a slew of the new Digital SD channels to my Vista Media Center setup (HDHomerun). FX, LMN, TNT, SciFi, A&E, Spike... etc.
> 
> 
> I wonder how long these will last? If they do last, it will be a fair trade for MoviePlex...



Until Comcast says you have to get the DTA box later on in 2009. Don't forget, while analog 2 - 29 will remain the same, everything higher than that will require the DTA in order to receive 30 - 99 since they are being broadcast in digital.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15388597
> 
> 
> Until Comcast says you have to get the DTA box later on in 2009. Don't forget, while analog 2 - 29 will remain the same, everything higher than that will require the DTA in order to receive 30 - 99 since they are being broadcast in digital.



The 30-99 channels are already being broadcast in digital (my QAM tuners can pick them up). Digital isn't the issue, it is whether not they are going to encrypt them - which everyone had different theories on (will they, is it legal, will the dta boxes have decryption capabilities, etc.).


BTW, I've mapped them in mythtv too - hope they stay around


----------



## BIslander

We have the new HD channels on Bainbridge Island. Unfortunately, several of them are pixellated messes. I assume that's because Comcast is using compression to squeeze too many channels into too little bandwidth. Are others seeing similar problems?


----------



## Chico

For those of us who have not received the new channels, I'm puzzled by the double broadcast of ESPN & ESPN2 0n 173/174 and 623/624. We could have at least a couple of the new channels instead. Location:Ballard


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/15391055
> 
> 
> For those of us who have not received the new channels, I'm puzzled by the double broadcast of ESPN & ESPN2 0n 173/174 and 623/624. We could have at least a couple of the new channels instead. Location:Ballard



Those are just remaps of the same signals, and don't take up more bandwidth.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15390981
> 
> 
> We have the new HD channels on Bainbridge Island. Unfortunately, several of them are pixellated messes. I assume that's because Comcast is using compression to squeeze too many channels into too little bandwidth. Are others seeing similar problems?



FWIW, in during some of the past upgrades, there was some moderate to severe pixellization. It took a little while (less than a week) to get it worked out and I did not need to make a service all. I would give it a little time, but if the problem persists, then call.


BTW: My new channels came in perfectly and with full guide data. Nice upgrade for me.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I have yet to receive the upgrade in Bremerton (Kitsap County). However, during another scan (I do these frequently), I managed to find a Channel 75.0 (I own a Digital TV). This channel is blank, however I am aware that it is that Arts channel that most of you can see in Pierce & King counties. I'm sure it is elsewhere, too.


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/15383573
> 
> 
> You can tell what Docsis version you have by looking at the modem log and checking the name of the TFTP boot file that is loaded when the modem reboots. Mine starts with d11 =Docsis 1.1



How do I look at the modem log? I'd like to check what version I have.


- Nevermind - I found out that you just go to http://192.168.100.1/ and then click on "Event Log". Mine says "SW Download INIT - Via Config file d11_v_dhg535_silver_c02.cm " so that must mean version 1.1 as you stated before.


----------



## djmattyb

I have another question. This is about the new HD channels. I live in zip code 98036 and I still don't have the new channels. Anyone else in the Lynnwood area have the new additional HD channels?


----------



## sharding

Are there any online TV listings sites that have the new channels with guide data? Not even Comcast's own TV listings online have it. I've also looked at TitanTV, Zap2It and Yahoo! TV. It's disappointing (though unsurprising) that TiVo doesn't have it yet, but if I could at least find listings online the channels would be usable. It's a bit surprising to me that Comcast apparently uses a different data source for their STBs and their online guide...


----------



## Tivopaul

I am in WA0150, in the Bothell/Kenmore area, which is on the list to get the new channels. No new channels showing up yet on my HD Tivo, nor on my cablecard TV (just did a scan). Hopefully they show up soon.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivopaul* /forum/post/15401849
> 
> 
> ... nor on my cablecard TV (just did a scan). ...



I also have a cable card. How does one do a "scan" (for new channels?)?


----------



## oversight

Tivopaul, have you gone into the channel listings and added the new channels? I have a TivoHD and had to manually add the channels to my listing/favorites listing.


----------



## Weil

Update for South King County and possibly a few more:

I stopped in at the Auburn office and picked up two free DC50X boxes and was told that come October 2009, analog will come to an end. I also changed my service from Digital Classic (which is now called Digital Preferred according to them) and when I got home I found that National Geo HD and Science HD are no longer authorized. No one in the office knows when the new HD channels will be operational.


----------



## 4lpha

No new HD channels in the South Everett area BTW. I only see the ESPN HD channels but none of these:


Ch. 517

Encore HD


Ch. 530

Starz Kids & Family HD


Ch. 531

Starz Comedy HD


Ch. 533

Starz Edge HD


Ch .620

Speed HD


Ch. 622

ESPNews HD


Ch. 649

WEtv HD


Ch. 650

Style HD


Ch. 651

E! HD


Ch. 652

Bravo HD


Ch. 691

TV One HD


Ch. 692

QVC HD


Ch. 693

G4 HD


Ch. 694

Bio HD


Ch. 695

Planet Green HD


Ch. 697

AMC HD


Ch. 698

LMN HD


Ch. 699

IFC HD


Ch. 804

In Demand PPV Events HD


Ch. 653

Lifetime HD


Ch. 655

Fox News Channel HD


Ch. 656

Fox Business HD


Ch. 657

CNN HD


Ch. 658

CNBC HD


Ch. 664

TBS in HD


Ch. 665

FX HD


Ch. 680

Cartoon Network HD


Ch. 681

Toon Disney HD


Ch. 690

Fuse HD


For what it's worth, the Comcast channel guide listing here: http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/?zipcode=98203 doesn't show any of the allegedly available channels. Seems odd that surrounding suburbs on even more remote areas do have them.


----------



## sharding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4lpha* /forum/post/15407223
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, the Comcast channel guide listing here: http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/?zipcode=98203 doesn't show any of the allegedly available channels. Seems odd that surrounding suburbs on even more remote areas do have them.



That doesn't list them for me either (as I mentioned a few posts up), even though I do have the new channels (WA0149), so I don't think it's related.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivopaul* /forum/post/15401849
> 
> 
> I am in WA0150, in the Bothell/Kenmore area, which is on the list to get the new channels. No new channels showing up yet on my HD Tivo, nor on my cablecard TV (just did a scan). Hopefully they show up soon.



I'm also WA150 and don't have the new HD channels. Comcast explanation: the "pole" (sp?) for my neighborhood is from Comcast predecessor (AT&T) and doesn't have the bandwidth to carry the additional HD channels. Only when they get rid of the analog channels will they be able to add the HD channels even though WA050 was supposed to be upgraded.


----------



## 4lpha

What are these "WA" codes and how do I know what mine is (zip 98037)?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4lpha* /forum/post/15410312
> 
> 
> What are these "WA" codes and how do I know what mine is (zip 98037)?



It's near the bottom of the back of your bill. Mine says:


Your Franchise Authority's Name and Address Is: City Of Bellevue, 450 110th

Ave Ne, Bellevue, WA 98004. Your FCC Community Unit Is: Wa0148. Please Do

Not Mail Payments To Your Franchise Authority.


----------



## 4lpha

I see. I'll have to look at my bill.


I did get them to "flash" the box remotely which didn't do anything (I read on other websites that some people had luck after asking for a box reset).


I'm getting the box swapped out for a different issue anyway although I doubt it's the box. I also got a message on it stating that the broadband speeds were doubling so I'm not sure it has anything to do with broadband issues but who knows.


----------



## Tivopaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15405165
> 
> 
> Tivopaul, have you gone into the channel listings and added the new channels? I have a TivoHD and had to manually add the channels to my listing/favorites listing.



Yep, I looked there too....they aren't in there (yet)....


Generally in the past I haven't even had to do that step, though...new ones have just appeared in the guide for me.


----------



## Tivopaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/15405137
> 
> 
> I also have a cable card. How does one do a "scan" (for new channels?)?



Generall you just go into the setup menu of the TV and there will be an option to program/scan for channels.


Like I said, for me it didn't help...they aren't there yet for me. Not entirely sure, but I am thinking that when they are available in my area, this step won't even be necessary...they will just show up in the guide.


----------



## oversight

While it's nice having the new stations, it would be even better if Tribune/Zap2it/Tivo/Comcast would get their asses in gear and get the guide information updated. Two weeks later and all the new stations still show as 1 + the channel name, and there's no guide information.


----------



## rickeame

Anyone know if Sammamish got these channels yet? Looking for confirmation before I go grab a new box. I don't want to waste my time otherwise.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15416075
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Sammamish got these channels yet? Looking for confirmation before I go grab a new box. I don't want to waste my time otherwise.



I was told that my area (in the north half of Sammamish) won't be getting the new channels for a few months.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15414643
> 
> 
> While it's nice having the new stations, it would be even better if Tribune/Zap2it/Tivo/Comcast would get their asses in gear and get the guide information updated. Two weeks later and all the new stations still show as 1 + the channel name, and there's no guide information.



Aye. It was two or three weeks last time, as well. Worse yet, only certain ZIPs received the guide data then so you had to re-do Guided Setup with the ZIP that had it.


It didn't fully populate to all the ZIPs for well over a month.










The Puget Sound should be a better-than average tech-saavy and wealthy community so you'd think our Tivo penetration rate would be somewhat decent, which you would then think would mean we'd not have to wait weeks/months for data from Tivo/Tribune.


----------



## Michael Warner

After this latest "Do I get the new HD channels or not?" fiasco (the answer being "not") I've finally succumbed and will be getting D* installed next week. I'm not really thrilled about it but I can no longer justify paying Comcast $100 a month for less HD content then I can get from D* for $55 a month for the 2 year contract (current promo and last day of the AAA deal). Since I'll still have Comcast for broadband am I correct in assuming that I'll still be able to pull in the locals over QAM? I'm hoping to use that for PBS in HD and if the dish goes out.


----------



## mwnorman

ERRRRRRRR!


All the new HD channels disappeared today. On phone with Comcast trying to figure out why. The guy seems to think I'm not suppose to have them in my area. UM...That hardly makes sense...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15424526
> 
> 
> It was two or three weeks last time, as well. Worse yet, only certain ZIPs received the guide data then so you had to re-do Guided Setup with the ZIP that had it.



i.e., if you have a Tivo, be sure to post your zip, once you get guide data for the new channels.


----------



## Intel92

first post. i havent read all of the previous posts before this page but wanted to confirm that the new channels are all working in snohomish county. specifically, marysville/smokey point.


----------



## jhachey

This is not HD news, but MLB Network is available in SD on Channel 407 here in Sammamish. Hopefully the HD version arrives by the start of the baseball season.


----------



## drew00001

Try 98004. It has guide for EncoreHD, ESPN News, and SpeedHD. . . . as for the other 20+ channels . . .wtf?


----------



## marshdom

Hey everyone,


I'm in Seattle tonight (up from Portland) and am hoping to be able to catch tonight's Portland Trailblazers game on TV. The game is only on the new Comcast Sportsnet NW station (and my understanding is that it is blacked out on the NBA package up here in Seattle).


Does anyone know of a bar (or restaurant), preferably in the downtown area, that has Comcast (as opposed to satellite) and, thus, should have Comcast Sportsnet NW??? I have checked with Fox Sports Grill, Jillian's, and Sport - and all told me that they did NOT have Comcast Sportsnet NW (they might be wrong - but that's what I was told).


Hopefully it goes without saying that watching the game in HD on the best possible screen would be preferred! But beggars can't be choosers, I guess.


Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## wareagle

NBA? We don't need no stinkin' NBA.


(You won't find it in HD here, because we don't have it in HD. Go to a friend's house and watch it in glorious SD on channel 179.)


----------



## marshdom

Really?! They don't put the HD events on even a temporary HD channel? In Portland, CSNNW is on channel 37 (SD). They don't have a dedicated HD channel (would be 737?) ... but they show the Blazers games on 788 (Mojo?).


Thanks for the reply. Anyone else have better news for me? (At least a place in the downtown area that might have Comcast?)


----------



## wareagle

Maybe (but only if it was something important) they'd find a way to show it on an HD channel, but MOJO is NOMO, and FoxHDNW has the only part time HD channel I know of now. You're not in Kansas any more.


----------



## 4lpha

A Comcast technician was here the other day. I love it when you make an appointment to have them bring you HD boxes and they show up without them...


Anyway, he gave me a spiel about how who gets the channels depends on how old the serving your block is. So you could have an older node that can't handle the new channels until the SD channels are gone, while your neighbor in the next block is under a new node that can and he gets them fine.


He stated that older equipment is unlikely to get swapped for new equipment and that those of us under old nodes won't get the new HD channels until March or April when the bandwidth becomes available (nothing to do with the February switchover apparently).


Who knows.


----------



## heard006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4lpha* /forum/post/15441413
> 
> 
> A Comcast technician was here the other day. I love it when you make an appointment to have them bring you HD boxes and they show up without them...
> 
> 
> Anyway, he gave me a spiel about how who gets the channels depends on how old the serving your block is. So you could have an older node that can't handle the new channels until the SD channels are gone, while your neighbor in the next block is under a new node that can and he gets them fine.
> 
> 
> He stated that older equipment is unlikely to get swapped for new equipment and that those of us under old nodes won't get the new HD channels until March or April when the bandwidth becomes available (nothing to do with the February switchover apparently).
> 
> 
> Who knows.



I had the same problem when Comcast came out a year ago. I told them precisely what types of connections I needed for my 2 tvs and they bring out the wrong thing...


Anyway, after complaining to them, I was told that at anytime you can go in person to their store in Redmond and swap out your DVRs for different ones. I have not tried this, but that's what they told me last year (2007).


----------



## Nausicaa

I am in 98004 and nothing here for those channels. Just forced a network update and no dice, either.


----------



## anilr

The new HD channels seem to have disappeared in Issaquah sometime this afternoon - still in the guide, but tuning to them results in a "This channel should be available shortly" - enjoyed them while I had them.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heard006* /forum/post/15442982
> 
> 
> ...I was told that at anytime you can go in person to their store in Redmond and swap out your DVRs for different ones.
> 
> ...



That is correct.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15443051
> 
> 
> I am in 98004 and nothing here for those channels.



My bad. Try 98005. Just checked again, and still have Tivo guide info for same 3 channels.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/15389467
> 
> 
> The 30-99 channels are already being broadcast in digital (my QAM tuners can pick them up). Digital isn't the issue, it is whether not they are going to encrypt them - which everyone had different theories on (will they, is it legal, will the dta boxes have decryption capabilities, etc.).
> 
> 
> BTW, I've mapped them in mythtv too - hope they stay around



I think it has been answered...maybe not in this thread. But yes it does sound like they will be encrypted. The PI did a story on this within the last month:


"3. Pay special attention if you get expanded basic cable.


Expanded basic cable customers will no longer be able to view channels 30 through 74, which include such stalwarts as ESPN, the Food Network and CNBC, unless they install special equipment. This applies to all expanded basic cable customers, even if they own a digital TV.


So if the special equipment is not installed, expanded basic cable customers would be able to see channels 2 through 29 and 75 through 99, but not 30 through 74. Comcast says 10 percent to 15 percent of its customers subscribe to this level."


On the other hand, maybe they'll keep them in the clear QAM for receivers such as my samsung STB and just not remap the channels to their more familiar numbers.


Only thing I've learned to depend on Comcast for is a monthly bill.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15444242
> 
> 
> I think it has been answered...maybe not in this thread. But yes it does sound like they will be encrypted. .



Comcast *intends* to encrypt them, but first they need a waiver from the FCC to enable encryption on these cheap little DTA devices - the ones they're giving people to make up for these analog channels going away. These are ultra-cheap cable boxes that don't have separate cablecards (as required by current FCC regulations). Until they get this exemption, expect these channels to remain in the clear.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15444349
> 
> 
> Comcast *intends* to encrypt them, but first they need a waiver from the FCC to enable encryption on these cheap little DTA devices - the ones they're giving people to make up for these analog channels going away. These are ultra-cheap cable boxes that don't have separate cablecards (as required by current FCC regulations). Until they get this exemption, expect these channels to remain in the clear.



Sounds like they are gonna force me into the 21st Century and finally make me dump my VCR! Wonder how this affects my HTPC with a Fusion tuner card in it???


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15445697
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are gonna force me into the 21st Century and finally make me dump my VCR! Wonder how this affects my HTPC with a Fusion tuner card in it???



As long as there is no encryption on the QAM channels, you'll get more digital (not HD) channels than you did a few weeks ago. If they encrypt, you'll get the equivalent of OTA plus the shopping / local access lineup.


----------



## JasG

A question for those with the new HD lineup. Does it include HDNET? Comcast signed with them back in September and it rolled out in Denver in December.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/15448040
> 
> 
> A question for those with the new HD lineup. Does it include HDNET? Comcast signed with them back in September and it rolled out in Denver in December.



Nope, not here.


----------



## chrisdawg99

Hey all, still waiting for new tribune guide data on my tivo s3. Called tivo and the tech supp rep said that tribune is updating the seattle area "node by node". Sounds like it could take a while for the new guide data to reach all of the tivo users w/ the new HD channels. They said I should have mine within 48 hours, we'll see! If you are a tivo user with the new HD channels but NO guide data, be sure to call tivo tech support and have them open a help ticket.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15445697
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are gonna force me into the 21st Century and finally make me dump my VCR! Wonder how this affects my HTPC with a Fusion tuner card in it???



Which model? I think most of the fusions do QAM. I have a fusion 5 lite and I've already using it with the new channels.


And I still don't think what will happen has been answered yet. Depends on a lot of different things comcast will try to do. And you can count on them not mapping these stations. they've had a few channels out there (although a lot of them shopping channels) in unencrypted QAM for a while that aren't sent with proper PSIP (mapping) information.


when it comes to the specifics, I wouldn't trust what's in those articles. They've been wrong many times before, and many of them have demonstrated a lack of understanding of how the technologies work anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/15448034
> 
> 
> As long as there is no encryption on the QAM channels, you'll get more digital (not HD) channels than you did a few weeks ago. If they encrypt, you'll get the equivalent of OTA plus the shopping / local access lineup.



Exactly. So if things stay the way they are, I'll be happier and so will my HTPCs. I can map them and get my own guide data.


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick QAM list update. Changes:


* Changed affiliation of KING-DT 5-2/85-3 from Weather Plus to Universal Sports.


* Added Lifetime to 92-4.


* Noted that, when not encrypted, Sports iN DEMAND is found on channels 96-11, 96-12, and 113-X.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15450231
> 
> 
> * Noted that, when not encrypted, Sports iN DEMAND is found on channels 96-11, 96-12, and 113-X.



In Kitsap County, Channels 96-11 & 96-12 do not exist. They are located at 95-2 & 95-3.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/15444242
> 
> 
> I think it has been answered...maybe not in this thread. But yes it does sound like they will be encrypted.



Here's what I can tell you. Information given by the Seattle PI and KING 5 was just them trying to sell false information (again) and cause a huge frenzy of panic to Comcast ... like they have enough already, right? Anyway, while we could wait until at least April before anything happens, Comcast's multiple ads that state "You don't have to do a thing" is apparently the truth.


At the same time, if they do go back on their word, Comcast would not be the first television provider with false advertising! I've caught DirecTV on multiple occasions with false advertising! One example is them saying "We over 80 channels in HD", when I know that 20 of them is sports networks in other regions! Seriously, tell me how I can get FOX Sports New England in Seattle! I'd love that, seriously!


Also, maybe I'm going off topic here, but did you guys hear that Charter Communications is filing (or has already filed) for Chapter 11? I find that funny since they used to provide Cable TV service here in Washington State (I'm on the border for Comcast and Wave Broadband).


----------



## TiVo98040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdawg99* /forum/post/15448466
> 
> 
> Hey all, still waiting for new tribune guide data on my tivo s3. Called tivo and the tech supp rep said that tribune is updating the seattle area "node by node". Sounds like it could take a while for the new guide data to reach all of the tivo users w/ the new HD channels. They said I should have mine within 48 hours, we'll see! If you are a tivo user with the new HD channels but NO guide data, be sure to call tivo tech support and have them open a help ticket.



I'm getting the guide info on my TiVo but no channels. Called Comcast and they sent signals to my cablecards (twice) but still no dice.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo98040* /forum/post/15455149
> 
> 
> I'm getting the guide info on my TiVo but no channels. Called Comcast and they sent signals to my cablecards (twice) but still no dice.



What zip code did you use to get the guide data?


(Duh! I suppose that's it in your name -- 98040.)


----------



## Chris Carollo

Can you just pick up CableCARDs from the local office? The rep on the phone said I could, but I've heard otherwise, that you need to schedule a tech to come install the cards for you.


If you can pick them up, are they pretty much just plug-n-play into a TiVo? Or do I have to get Comcast on the phone and "activate" them or something?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15455635
> 
> 
> Can you just pick up CableCARDs from the local office?
> 
> ...



I picked up an M card yesterday in Redmond (long line). After you go through the process of plugging it in you have to call Comcast (and wait for the next representative) so they can send a signal to the card.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15453416
> 
> 
> In Kitsap County, Channels 96-11 & 96-12 do not exist. They are located at 95-2 & 95-3.



Falcon,


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll make a note of that on the next update.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo98040* /forum/post/15455149
> 
> 
> I'm getting the guide info on my TiVo but no channels. Called Comcast and they sent signals to my cablecards (twice) but still no dice.



I tried, but 98040 doesn't have new HD channel guide data.


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15455946
> 
> 
> I picked up an M card yesterday in Redmond (long line). After you go through the process of plugging it in you have to call Comcast (and wait for the next representative) so they can send a signal to the card.



Cool, that sounds easy.


Just read up on M-cards, I didn't even realize they were available. Is support for them good in TiVo HD PVRs? It'd be cool to just pay for one card if there aren't any downsides.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15455982
> 
> 
> Falcon,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll make a note of that on the next update.



Not a problem! In fact, quite a few of these channels are in different places. I will have to sit down one day and get my list updated.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15456439
> 
> 
> I tried, but 98040 doesn't have new HD channel guide data.



I haven't tried 98040, but my Tivo got guide data for 2 more channels (now totalling 5) this morning for 98005. The 5 new channels with guide are:


EncoreHD

ESPN News HD

SpeedHD

StarZHD (new guide info as of today)

E! HD ((new guide info as of today)


Not sure which StarZHD got guide. I don't subscribe.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/15460104
> 
> 
> I haven't tried 98040, but my Tivo got guide data for 2 more channels (now totalling 5) this morning for 98005.
> 
> ...



I should try that one -- 98008 isn't getting any of them.


----------



## theficus

I had to call Comcast to perform a hard reset on my Motorola cable box to have it get the new channels. All channels were accounted for after this. I also had them send activation signals to my CableCARDs. After rebooting, I could select the channels but they are all TBA for listings. They have had new channels slowly trickling in. As of this writing, I'm getting just a few of the channels including E! HD, Speed HD, ESPN News HD, and a couple of others. Most are still MIA. I'm in 98052.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Man, I still think it's messed up that not everybody can get the new HD channels right now! I can tell you that I've got lines here that might go as far back as the old TCI days!


----------



## Roto

Just got the message on my Tivo for the new channels, right before I'm going to bed on Sunday night after 2 holiday weekends. Nice timing! They are all just a black screen at the moment, so I'm rebooting the Tivo, but I suspect it's just a matter of waiting for them to finish up whatever they're doing. I'm in Mountlake Terrace - 98043.


----------



## Nausicaa

Still nada on 98004 after a hard reboot and a network re-connect.


I'll likely repeat Guided Setup with the 98043 ZIP later this morning.


----------



## seahills




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15455635
> 
> 
> Can you just pick up CableCARDs from the local office? The rep on the phone said I could, but I've heard otherwise, that you need to schedule a tech to come install the cards for you.
> 
> 
> If you can pick them up, are they pretty much just plug-n-play into a TiVo? Or do I have to get Comcast on the phone and "activate" them or something?



Chris - I purchased a refurbished Tivo HD and went to the Comcast office in North Seattle Saturday to pick up a cable card. No problems with that at all. I was in and out of the office in 5 minutes. I plugged it into the slot on the Tivo, called the Comcast number on my screen, was put in a queue and opted for the automated callback. I received a call within 5 minutes, gave the CSR the host id and data number and she said she would send a signal and it would take about 1 minute. After about a minute she said everything looked good so I tested channels and sure enough I have all the channels I'm supposed to for Digital Starter.


After reading so many unpleasant stories about this process, I was ready for anything but it couldn't have been simpler.


----------



## Ralph P

Hi all,


Just curious about charges for hooking up my Sony DH500 DVR. Comcast started charging me an additional $5.10 for a Digital additional outlet. This only happened when I requested a cable card for it. By the way it was installed by a Comcast tech. Is this the norm for all??



Thnaks

Ralph


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph P* /forum/post/15468120
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Just curious about charges for hooking up my Sony DH500 DVR. Comcast started charging me an additional $5.10 for a Digital additional outlet. This only happened when I requested a cable card for it.
> 
> ...



Do you have a Comcast box in addition to the Sony?


----------



## Macoberly

I just looked at my guide in Vista Media Center. I exluded the local HD's...


517 – ENCR

530 – STRZ4

531 – STRZ6

532 – STRZ1

533 – STRZ2

549 – HBO

620 – SPEED

621 – NFL

622 – ESPNNEWS

623 – ESPN

624 – ESPN2

625 – GOLF

626 – VS

627 – FOX

649 – WE

650 – STYLE

651 – E

652 – BRAVO

653 – LIFE

655 – FNC

656 – FBN

657 – CNN

658 – CNBC

660 – UHD

661 – PLD

662 – TNT

663 – HDT

664 – TBS

665 – FX

667 – APL

668 – DSC

669 – TLC

670 – AE

671 – HSTRY

672 – USA

673 – NGC

674 – HGTV

675 – FOOD

676 – SCIFI

677 – DISN

678 – FAM

680 – TOON

681 – TOOND

690 – FUSE

691 – TVONE

692 – QVC

693 – G4

694 – BIO

695 – GRN

696 – SCI

697 – AMC

698 – LMN

699 - IFC


Currently all of the new ones were showing a nickelodeon channel though. ZIP 98272


M>


----------



## Ralph P

Yes, I do, have their HD DGH3200 for the HDMI output.


----------



## Ralph P

However, I only have one card.


----------



## wareagle

I believe each "digital outlet" charge includes a non-HD box or a cable card. Extra charge if you get a second card or an HD box (or DVR).


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/15464752
> 
> 
> Chris - I purchased a refurbished Tivo HD and went to the Comcast office in North Seattle Saturday to pick up a cable card. No problems with that at all. I was in and out of the office in 5 minutes. I plugged it into the slot on the Tivo, called the Comcast number on my screen, was put in a queue and opted for the automated callback. I received a call within 5 minutes, gave the CSR the host id and data number and she said she would send a signal and it would take about 1 minute. After about a minute she said everything looked good so I tested channels and sure enough I have all the channels I'm supposed to for Digital Starter.
> 
> 
> After reading so many unpleasant stories about this process, I was ready for anything but it couldn't have been simpler.



I had a similar experience, except I happened to visit their office when their computers went down so I was waiting a while. When I did get help they knew exactly what I needed and everything went very smoothly.


I still have the new guide data but not the new channels.







Football's on anyway so I don't think I'll bother calling yet.


----------



## hammond22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anilr* /forum/post/15443104
> 
> 
> The new HD channels seem to have disappeared in Issaquah sometime this afternoon - still in the guide, but tuning to them results in a "This channel should be available shortly" - enjoyed them while I had them.



I'm in the same boat. To say this blows would be an understatement. Until today, I at least received some of the new HD channels. All the others gave me the "One Moment Please, Channel Available Shortly". Now all the new channels are syaing this. Sure is great having the channels in the program guide but not being able to watch them. It's Comcastic....


----------



## Ralph P

Wareagle:


Thanks for your info


Ralph


----------



## square028

I am in West Seattle, zip code 98116. Does anyone know if the new HD channels are available here or have an idea when they'll be?


Thanks


----------



## wareagle

I redid TiVo guided setup with 98043 instead of my 98008 and got guide listings for the new HD channels, except for Travel (654).


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15473314
> 
> 
> I redid TiVo guided setup with 98043 instead of my 98008 and got guide listings for the new HD channels, except for Travel (654).



I did the same and it works, but you must choose *Comcast Snohomish* as the provider. The channels still map the same as Comcast King County, so don't worry if you don't live in Snohomish County.


If you choose *Comcast*, it's the same as before with the channels not pre-selected and no guide data (at least in my experience). I also am not getting anything for 654, but it might just be delayed.


----------



## Spyre

I'm in North Bothell, 98012 and my Tivo HD has slowly been getting guide data for all the new HD channels over the last few days. So many new channels... but when I tune to them they're all just black screens.







Anyone in my zip with a similar problem or actual functioning new HD channels?


----------



## wareagle

Universal Sports is now occupying channel 115.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyre* /forum/post/15493723
> 
> 
> I'm in North Bothell, 98012 and my Tivo HD has slowly been getting guide data for all the new HD channels over the last few days. So many new channels... but when I tune to them they're all just black screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in my zip with a similar problem or actual functioning new HD channels?




I am in edmonds 98026 and I get the same thing. I am using Comcast Snohomish guide data.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I have just located the MLB Network on Channel 407! But, nothing new in HD!


----------



## jeff28

I've recently noticed the Wheel of Fortune / Jeopardy hour is now in 16:9, but it looks more like enhanced digital than HDTV.


----------



## pastiche

I was channel surfing this afternoon, and it seems that KCTS has removed Create from 112/9-3/82-3. There's no branding other than "PBS" and a "KCTS9" bug in the corner. The last show - Great Performances - and the current show - Carnegie Hall - match the that of the EAST coast feed of PBS-X.


Also, ESPN Full Court is unencrypted on channels 119-1 though 119-6. Comcast's website states that it's a free preview from 1-10/1-17.


----------



## BIslander

I called customer support today to ask why the time is a minute slow. They said engineering is working on it, but there's no fix yet.


----------



## wareagle

How hard can it be?


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyre* /forum/post/15493723
> 
> 
> I'm in North Bothell, 98012 and my Tivo HD has slowly been getting guide data for all the new HD channels over the last few days. So many new channels... but when I tune to them they're all just black screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in my zip with a similar problem or actual functioning new HD channels?



My TiVoHDs were showing guide data for many of the new 600 series channels a couple days before they showed up on our Comcast DVRs. We get a couple messages each day or so from TiVo saying they've detected a change in the cable lineup, but they're now lagging woefully behind. There are 20 channels or so that the Comcast DVRs have complete listings for and are able to play and record that the TiVoHDs seem to know about - I can manually check their boxes in the Channel List, but despite being temporarily able to play, no guide data ever appears, they don't allow recording (even manually), and soon disappear again.


At this rate it could take several weeks before the permanent guide listings on the TiVoHDs match the listings of the Comcast DVRs.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tluxon* /forum/post/15524207
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> At this rate it could take several weeks before the permanent guide listings on the TiVoHDs match the listings of the Comcast DVRs.



98043 is the best zip code I've found for the TiVo guide. It has all except channel 654 (Travel) listed.


----------



## gglockner

98177 with Snohomish Comcast gives the same guide data. The key is to select Snohomish Comcast.


Another way to preview the listings is to go to tvlistings.zap2it.com and enter the zip code (yours, 98177, 98043, etc.).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gglockner* /forum/post/15525030
> 
> 
> 98177 with Snohomish Comcast gives the same guide data. The key is to select Snohomish Comcast.
> 
> 
> Another way to preview the listings is to go to tvlistings.zap2it.com and enter the zip code (yours, 98177, 98043, etc.).



Yeah, I check zap2it every few days but nothing seems to change.


----------



## cleure

The new HD channels just appeared here in Puyallup, 98372.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15521908
> 
> 
> I called customer support today to ask why the time is a minute slow. They said engineering is working on it, but there's no fix yet.



I've had time issues for weeks now. Some days the DVR will be one minute slow and some days it will be correct. I went into my local Comcast office and their response was to blame the TVguide info provider, the tv networks, and besides...how do I know it's wrong? Their suggestion, set recordings to start early.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15532690
> 
> 
> Their suggestion, set recordings to start early.



Funny. They gave me the same suggestion.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15538580
> 
> 
> Funny. They gave me the same suggestion.



I just got tired of it and replaced it with a TiVo HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

Oddly enough I am seeing stuff starting around a minute early on my TivoHD, so could it just be Comcast's feed is running early?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15541203
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am seeing stuff starting around a minute early on my TivoHD, so could it just be Comcast's feed is running early?



Nope, I've got one of those clocks that connect with the atomic clock via shortwave setting next to my tv. The networks do sometimes start shows one minute early or late, but that's another story.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15538711
> 
> 
> I just got tired of it and replaced it with a TiVo HD.




How are you liking the TIVO HD wareagle? Is this your first one?



I don't know if anybody had this last friday but me, but I kept getting cablecard errors through the HD. Must have been something on comcast end, I called and we figured out that the tivo was getting communication from comcast, but that nothing was getting out, so it kept erroring over and over........Worked fine a few hours later, then stopped working again...........Its been fine ever since. Hopefully this doesn't happen very often.


I was hoping it was a sign of me getting the new channels, or HD "jumpstart" as the CSR called it, but no go on that one.


----------



## thewarm

I've been using my TiVo HD since Feb08 with a Comcast Multi-Stream card. No problems. And, I just got the new HD channels in Lake City, 98125.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/15542310
> 
> 
> How are you liking the TIVO HD wareagle? Is this your first one?
> 
> ...



It's the first one, and it's great, although I probably would've been happy to stay with the 3416 if I could've expanded the storage. It would be nice if the guide at 98008 got the new HD channels. I'm still with 98043 and missing data for Travel (654).


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15545478
> 
> 
> It's the first one, and it's great, although I probably would've been happy to stay with the 3416 if I could've expanded the storage. It would be nice if the guide at 98008 got the new HD channels. I'm still with 98043 and missing data for Travel (654).




Glad to hear it, ive had the TIVO HD for about a year, waited until my warranty was up to put a 1TB AV drive in there. Its great. Im assuming that you got the HDXL if were talking about expanded storage?


Only problem I have the the TIVO is not even the device, but that Comcast makes me feel like an outsider. Anytime I call I hear, oh of course you have cablecards, thats the problem.............do the CSRs not realize that their comcast boxes have cablecards as well, they are just fixed in the back.


Anyway enough ranting.......enjoy. Netflix is fun on there too.


----------



## DrCrawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/15507878
> 
> 
> I've recently noticed the Wheel of Fortune / Jeopardy hour is now in 16:9, but it looks more like enhanced digital than HDTV.



It's definitely not HD. The eyes do not lie.










I like it better than 4:3 though.


----------



## rickeame

Has Sammamish (98074) been turned on yet?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15543857
> 
> 
> I've been using my TiVo HD since Feb08 with a Comcast Multi-Stream card. No problems. And, I just got the new HD channels in Lake City, 98125.



Even though I got the "Lineup Change" message on my TiVo Jan 9th, and made several recordings, I just LOST Bravo HD TBS HD and FX HD!

I called Comcastic, and the CSR said they were just "testing" the channels...


----------



## thefalcon2k

At precisely 4:00am, my cable box had reset just out of nowhere. Seeing that my TV is also connected as my computer screen, my Comcast HD-DVR box is right here. I heard the click of the box turning off, and I looked down to find the clock off and everything. The box quickly rebooted and found the guide reset.


I quickly went to the area of the new channels (620) to find ... absolutely nothing new! What was the deal on that one?


----------



## ykiki

That seemed to happen to one of my boxes as well. I woke up this morning and the clock said "12:00". However, once I turned it on it corrected itself to the current time. Like thefalcon2k, I went channel surfing in the hopes that the reset somehow was a sign from The Almighty Comcastic One that my home had been blessed with new HD channels.



Alas, I was not so lucky.


----------



## thefalcon2k

At least I know I wasn't alone in that, LOL! But, that still begs the question ... what happened at 4:00am this morning?!


----------



## tluxon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15545478
> 
> 
> It's the first one, and it's great, although I probably would've been happy to stay with the 3416 if I could've expanded the storage. It would be nice if the guide at 98008 got the new HD channels. I'm still with 98043 and missing data for Travel (654).



"*First* one" is right. Once you get into the streaming thing (room-to-room, Netflix, TTG (recommend pyTivo for uploading)), it won't be just the roomier hard drives that'll have you wanting more.


Besides, my TiVoHD's have never missed a recording or screwed one up. Wish I could say the same for the 3416's.


I'll try your suggestion of zip code 98043 for the rest of the guide data - I can live without the Travel channel for now.


----------



## hergertr

I'm seeing a lot of posts concerning TIVO boxes/service. Although TIVO appears to be very attractive, how do the costs compare? I currently have one Comcast DVR, a Comcast HD box, a HD TV with QAM only, two analog TV's with DCT700 boxes, and one analog TV plugged into the wall (rarely used). I subscribe to Comcast Digital Classic/Preferred with Internet service. How does it all cost out with TIVO subscription fees compared to rental fees with Comcast including the purchase of a TIVO box?


----------



## Nausicaa

Well in my case my Comcast bill went down $8 a month when I exchanged my HD DVR for a CableCard. And I pay $16 a month for my TivoHD and three years of service. So, in the end, my "bill" went up $8 a month.


But considering that everything works and works well, that's a small price to pay. iGuide/SARA was a disaster to navigate and to program and because of that I often missed shows. With Tivo, no such worries.


I had hoped Comcast/Tivo would be deployed to Seattle within three years of me buying my TivoHD so I could just switch back when my three-year pre-paid service contract expires, but I believe after some 12 months since it was first deployed it's barely out of New England and still buggier then a bait box. So chances are I'll need to continue my Tivo service at $15 a month or whatever they charge for the month-to-month service, but again, since it works, I'm happy to pay that.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've received several messages on the TiVo that there are new HD channels available, but when I try to tune to the channel it's not there. I finally had some time to wait on hold, so called Comcast....20 minutes later the call was finally answered and I was told that the new HD channels won't be active for Seattle until July










I think I may have set my TiVo to another zip code last year when I wasn't getting guide data when the HD channels for UHD, TNTHD, etc were activated. So I'm guessing that's why I've gotten the guide data and channel activation messages even though Seattle doesn't have the new channels yet.


I asked the question about whether the channels were really active for me via Comcast's "submit an email question" option on the website, but got back a message that due to security concerns they couldn't answer my question via email and I'd have to call. Really, a security concern? What possible security concern could prevent them from telling me if a channel was really active??? So instead I had to sit on hold for 20 minutes for a question that could have easily been answered via email.


edit: Just checked, and I didn't change the zip code on the TiVo, so don't know why I'm getting the new channel available messages, but Comcast says the channels aren't active? Anyone else in 98109 with the new HD channels?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15543857
> 
> 
> I've been using my TiVo HD since Feb08 with a Comcast Multi-Stream card. No problems. And, I just got the new HD channels in Lake City, 98125.



That seems hard to believe given all the chatter about "no new Seattle HD until July". What are your nearest cross streets? I'm also in 98125 near Sand Point way and 110th.


----------



## Weil

I must have pushed the wrong remote button because I got a message on the screen (from my Motorola 6200) that told me to

Immediately call Comcast and tell them that I had received "Error Number 4"!


Is this an IBM 360 message? Since I did not call, will I go to bed without supper? The box continues to work as usual.


Does anyone know what this means?

sam


----------



## oversight

For the Tivo users out there, both the channels and guide data are up and running for zip 98034 (Juanita/Kirkland)....including the Travel channel.


After checking the schedule on the Tivo site, I did a guided setup for my zip code (had been using 98043), then chose Comcast as the provider (not Comcast Jerald). Once done, I had to add the channels to my favorites list, but all the info is there.


----------



## thewarm

3 messages from TiVo over the last week... *14 new channels* (with listings). All are blank in Lake City, 98125!

Comcast CSR said I may have to wait for the "Digital Transition" before I get them... does this mean *wait until June* (if Obama has his way)?


----------



## BlackLab

I'm seeing all the new HD channels in my guide here in 98103, including program data, but all I get are black screens. I have a Tivo HD. Did a reset with no effect. Anyone in this zip with access to the channels? Do I need to upgrade my CableCard? Are these dumb questions that have already been answered?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15576585
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Comcast CSR said I may have to wait for the "Digital Transition" before I get them... does this mean *wait until June* (if Obama has his way)?



Not that transition, but the Comcast transition of extended basic analog to digital -- the one that will require use of a DTA to receive extended basic Comcast cable and will free up bandwidth, not the one that ends over-the-air analog broadcasts.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15576585
> 
> 
> 3 messages from TiVo over the last week... *14 new channels* (with listings). All are blank in Lake City, 98125!
> 
> Comcast CSR said I may have to wait for the "Digital Transition" before I get them... does this mean *wait until June* (if Obama has his way)?



OK, so you didn't actually HAVE the new HD, just a Tivo message - that makes more sense. We unfortunate Seattle residents are victims of grandfathered hardware left over from the old days of cable before Comcast. This means we won't get more HD until Comcast turns off some analog channels to gain bandwidth for HD. When Comcast "upgraded" the Seattle nodes they did not do a 100% job, unlike many areas outside Seattle which have all new hardware capable of much higher throughput. Those lucky people are not bandwidth limited and are getting more HD right now.


It's Comcastic!


----------



## kenio08

Hi everyone -


I think i might need some help i live in Auburn 98092 and i' not showing any of the new chanels i have a Motorola dch3416. How do i get the new channels any advice will me helpful


Andy


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenio08* /forum/post/15577952
> 
> 
> Hi everyone -
> 
> 
> I think i might need some help i live in Auburn 98092 and i' not showing any of the new chanels i have a Motorola dch3416. How do i get the new channels any advice will me helpful
> 
> 
> Andy



Just read the earlier posts.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/15576656
> 
> 
> I'm seeing all the new HD channels in my guide here in 98103, including program data, but all I get are black screens. I have a Tivo HD. Did a reset with no effect. Anyone in this zip with access to the channels? Do I need to upgrade my CableCard? Are these dumb questions that have already been answered?



All we (TiVo) users can do is wait...


----------



## efranzen

All the program data was just added to Burien (98148) yesterday on my TivoHD. The actual channels are not received yet though. Hopefully they will be turned on in time for the 24 Hours of Daytona next weekend


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15576585
> 
> 
> 3 messages from TiVo over the last week... *14 new channels* (with listings). All are blank in Lake City, 98125! Comcast CSR said I may have to wait for the "Digital Transition" before I get them... does this mean *wait until June* (if Obama has his way)?



It's unrelated to the Federally-mandated broadcast OTA digital transition. Comcast is migrating channels 30 through 70 from analog to digital.


To be more specific:


32 Limited Service channels currently offered in analog (numbers 2 to 24, 26 to 29, 75 to 78, and 99) will remain in analog. The other digital-only Limited Service channels (25, 79, 104 to 117, 119) will remain digital-only.


40 Expanded Basic channels (numbers 30 to 70) currently offered in analog will disappear from analog and become digital-only.


----------



## thewarm

I understand that. What the CSR was refering to (as mentioned in an earlier post), is that some parts of Seattle do not have the capacity for the extra channels until they drop the analogs (30-70), which may be a while!

bummer


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15580848
> 
> 
> I understand that. What the CSR was refering to (as mentioned in an earlier post), is that some parts of Seattle do not have the capacity for the extra channels until they drop the analogs (30-70), which may be a while!
> 
> bummer



I see your







and raise you


----------



## quarque

I call. I have





































Read 'em and weep...


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranzen* /forum/post/15580666
> 
> 
> All the program data was just added to Burien (98148) yesterday on my TivoHD. The actual channels are not received yet though. Hopefully they will be turned on in time for the 24 Hours of Daytona next weekend



I live in 98148 - so I'm wishing...hoping...wishing...hoping...


----------



## ykiki

Full House!!!







































...sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15583400
> 
> 
> I call. I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15584062
> 
> 
> Full House!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry, couldn't help myself.









































Royal Flush, my friend!


----------



## theficus

After a slow trickle of new HD channels on my TiVos -- only about half of them, on Friday it looks like the remaining missing new HD channels all popped in en masse. I'm in 98052.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15583400
> 
> 
> I call. I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15583384
> 
> 
> I see your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and raise you





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15584724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Flush, my friend!



How sad! We've been reduced to playing Emoticon Poker while waiting for our new channels!!!


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/15567131
> 
> 
> edit: Just checked, and I didn't change the zip code on the TiVo, so don't know why I'm getting the new channel available messages, but Comcast says the channels aren't active? Anyone else in 98109 with the new HD channels?



Same story for me in 98115 -- TiVo reported new channels, but trying to tune to them gives me a black screen and a "you need a CableCARD for this channel" TiVo message.


I called Comcast and he reset my "box" (ie my CableCARD) a few times, though I never saw a blip in service on my end. Finally it sounded like he did a full reset (he said it would "turn off for a couple minutes" and then take 40 minutes to repopulate all my channels), but absolutely nothing happened on my end.


Still don't get the channels. I don't think Comcast is providing them in this area, but CSRs don't seem to have a clue. The guy I talked to knew exactly where I was located and didn't bat an eye when I talked about the new channels I was supposed to have.


This is the most bungled rollout of new channels I've ever seen.


----------



## Roto

It's not entirely Comcast's fault that Tivos are listing the channels before they are available. It is bad that they aren't prepared for questions about the new channels yet. The first rollout was about a month ago. You'd think they'd have a map, or list of areas that have them for the CSRs.


98043 got the travel channel and I assume the rest of the channels they missed added to the Tivo listings the other day. Still blank screens for me though.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/15589554
> 
> 
> ...This is the most bungled rollout of new channels I've ever seen.



For just this reason, it's a good bet that Comcast wanted to hold off adding new channels until they were able to drop analog and make the new channels available everywhere in Western Washington. However, Comcast is probably bleeding a lot of high-end customers to FiOS and felt obligated to do something now to slow the defection rate, even at the expense of creating a lot of confusion for several months.


Hopefully we will start hearing news soon about DTAs being deployed and analog being dropped in parts of the Seattle area. I was told we will be seeing about 60 new HD stations (not just the 29 made available in areas with sufficient bandwidth) once the expanded basic analog signals are dropped.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15589785
> 
> 
> I was told we will be seeing about 60 new HD stations (not just the 29 made available in areas with sufficient bandwidth) once the expanded basic analog signals are dropped.



So, do you think that instead of the 29 new channels that aren't available in the Seattle area, they could just add all 60 at once?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15592203
> 
> 
> So, do you think that instead of the 29 new channels that aren't available in the Seattle area, they could just add all 60 at once?



I would think it's possible, but who knows what Comcast's schedule is?


I am very interested in when Comcast's analog shutoff will begin and end. The original article in the Seattle Times was pretty vague about the start of Comcast's analog shutoff. Presumably DTA boxes will begin to be available in an area for several weeks, maybe even a couple of months, before analog gets shut off. Until we start hearing about the arrival of DTA boxes, we are probably some time away from seeing new channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15593494
> 
> 
> ...Until we start hearing about the arrival of DTA boxes, we are probably some time away from seeing new channels.



I picked up a DTA in Redmond Jan. 3, and a friend picked up a couple in Auburn Dec. 29.


I figure there are about 45 analog channels to be eliminated. Allocating 5 to the digital versions should leave room for around 80 HD's, even without 3-packing. Who knows what the plans are, though!?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/15589648
> 
> 
> It's not entirely Comcast's fault that Tivos are listing the channels before they are available. It is bad that they aren't prepared for questions about the new channels yet. The first rollout was about a month ago. You'd think they'd have a map, or list of areas that have them for the CSRs.
> 
> 
> 98043 got the travel channel and I assume the rest of the channels they missed added to the Tivo listings the other day. Still blank screens for me though.




They may not have a map, but the CSR's knew what I was talking about and definitely knew it was not in my area, they called it the HD "jumpstart", and would not give me a concrete date when it would be added.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15595479
> 
> 
> I picked up a DTA in Redmond Jan. 3, and a friend picked up a couple in Auburn Dec. 29.
> 
> 
> I figure there are about 45 analog channels to be eliminated. Allocating 5 to the digital versions should leave room for around 80 HD's, even without 3-packing. Who knows what the plans are, though!?



I'm glad to hear that Comcast has the DTAs in stock. I'll be more excited when they start pushing them aggressively at existing customers. You know that there will need to be a lot of that before Comcast can start pulling analog signals from their lineup.


I wonder if the proposal to postpone the OTA analog shut-off to June 12 will affect Comcast's schedule? Back in December, Comcast agreed to delay migration of analog channels to digital until March 1. Will Comcast be pushed to extend the freeze on analog migration back to July? The original agreement said the freeze did not apply to analog migrations that had been announced prior to December 10. Seattle's transition was announced prior to December 10, so maybe the OTA analog shut-off delay is a non-issue, although I suspect that Comcast had hoped to use the confusion over the OTA shutoff to reduce backlash over its own analog shutoff. Maybe Comcast will choose to delay to keep their migration concurrent with the OTA shutoff?


If there are any Comcast insiders lurking around this thread, your insights would be appreciated.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15595479
> 
> 
> I picked up a DTA in Redmond Jan. 3, and a friend picked up a couple in Auburn Dec. 29.
> 
> 
> I figure there are about 45 analog channels to be eliminated. Allocating 5 to the digital versions should leave room for around 80 HD's, even without 3-packing. Who knows what the plans are, though!?



After several cable outages during the snow and reading here about Comcast resetting the box to add the HD channels, I called and was informed since I had two TV's plugged into the wall (without a box), would I like to have DTA boxes sent out? The reset didn't work as the legacy wiring in my neighborhood wouldn't support the additional channels until the analog channels were removed. I asked if the QAM channels would still be good after the conversion and after checking with a supervisor the CSR told me they would still be good. I agreed to have them send out the DTA's and a week later they arrived UPS with no additional charge. The DTA's are stored for now until/if they are needed after the conversion.


----------



## thelonious

Did Q13 just cut off for anyone else near north Lake Washington?


Ugh, right in the middle of 24.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thelonious* /forum/post/15600749
> 
> 
> Did Q13 just cut off for anyone else near north Lake Washington?
> 
> 
> Ugh, right in the middle of 24.



Q13 is fine here in Bremerton.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Also, after reviewing the news article from KING 5, we won't see any push from Comcast for the DTA boxes until at least April or May. And, I don't know why, but when that time comes, I think it'd be fun to watch them black those out, HA HA!


On top of this, after doing a ClearQAM scan in Bremerton (Kitsap County), I have located the NASA channel on Analog channel 77. This has not been placed on digital converters as of yet.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15599355
> 
> 
> ... The DTA's are stored for now until/if they are needed after the conversion.



I strongly recommend that you "install" one (or both) early because you will have to go through the phone call and hit. Do not wait until everyone calls at the same time. I had to have several hits and had to move the box to a separate outlet before it took!

sam


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15600975
> 
> 
> Also, after reviewing the news article from KING 5, we won't see any push from Comcast for the DTA boxes until at least April or May. And, I don't know why, but when that time comes, I think it'd be fun to watch them black those out, HA HA!



Thanks for mentioning this. I hadn't seen this KING5 story previously.


The text version of the story doesn't give a date, but at the end of the video of the story ( http://www.king5.com/video/?z=y&nvid=311414 ) the anchorlady says that affected folks won't need to deal with the change until "April at the earliest."


Assuming that the information in the story is correct, it's not clear to me whether April represents the date at which Comcast begins to push boxes hard or whether that's when they begin shutting down analog in some parts of their footprint. I would guess the latter, but who knows?


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15602764
> 
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this. I hadn't seen this KING5 story previously.
> 
> 
> The text version of the story doesn't give a date, but at the end of the video of the story ( http://www.king5.com/video/?z=y&nvid=311414 ) the anchorlady says that affected folks won't need to deal with the change until "April at the earliest."
> 
> 
> Assuming that the information in the story is correct, it's not clear to me whether April represents the date at which Comcast begins to push boxes hard or whether that's when they begin shutting down analog in some parts of their footprint. I would guess the latter, but who knows?



Does anyone know how to voice our concern so Comcast can't get FCC's approval to encrypt the digitial CH 30+?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/15607344
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to voice our concern so Comcast can't get FCC's approval to encrypt the digitial CH 30+?



I honestly don't mind this at all! Seeing as I am already for this situation, I would love to get 60+ new HD channels!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/15607344
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to voice our concern so Comcast can't get FCC's approval to encrypt the digitial CH 30+?



It hadn't made sense to me that they would un-encrypt the digital versions of channels 30-70 (just last month), just to re-encrypt them.


It sounds as if they're not going to:

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=162884 


(Pure supposition past this point...) Since a limited cable customer has a wide band filter on the line that is blocking channels 30-70, it would make sense that the unencrypted digital feeds of channels 30-70 will eventually live in that range, once their analog counterparts are gone. That would filter those clear QAMs from limited basic customers, leave them clear for standard basic/digital starter customers, and not run afoul of the FCC's rulings on componentized conditional access/encryption modules.


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, so I had talked to a CSR regarding the mysterious NASA TV channel appearing on channel 77. FYI, I called because the channel was not appearing on my digital cable guide.


Anyway, what I was told was quite surprising. In fact, the CSR was just as confused as I was when I said I was where I was. In fact, she was so confused, I had to repeat my situation more than twice, HA HA!


Situation = Scanning channels to program digital TV because sound and video are not compressed compared to using a digital cable converter.


At first, the CSR thought that I was picking up a digital feed of the NASA channel (which is available on UW2 ... which that isn't in my area). Then, when I explained that I even connected an analog television from the wall to the TV (removed box temporarily) and still got it ... she was finally on the same page as I was!


After being on hold for about 5 minutes while she talks to someone who would understand the situation better than she did, she comes back to tell me, and I quote ... "you are not supposed to get that and I have no idea why you are!" What's even more funny is that no CSR was aware of the situation and was reported to someone who is in control of the channels. I have now gone 48 hours that I have been aware of this channel, and even after that call, I still have it!


The CSR was nice enough to add that I was very interested in the NASA channel and I wanted to keep it.


And, yes ... I do have a friend who can back me up on the situation. He also had NASA on 77 here in Bremerton on an analog TV ... just to prove it was no glitch in my area/node.


----------



## mab2

But will you watch the channel?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/15610211
> 
> 
> ...(Pure supposition past this point...) Since a limited cable customer has a wide band filter on the line that is blocking channels 30-70, it would make sense that the unencrypted digital feeds of channels 30-70 will eventually live in that range, once their analog counterparts are gone. That would filter those clear QAMs from limited basic customers, leave them clear for standard basic/digital starter customers, and not run afoul of the FCC's rulings on componentized conditional access/encryption modules.



Personally, I doubt they'd go back to filters/traps for this. Truck rolls are very expensive, something Comcast is trying to avoid. They are clearly going to try to encrypt these if possible. At this point they're waiting to see who the new administration's FCC commissioners are, and when/how to file their waiver request.


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15612316
> 
> 
> Personally, I doubt they'd go back to filters/traps for this. Truck rolls are very expensive, something Comcast is trying to avoid. They are clearly going to try to encrypt these if possible. At this point they're waiting to see who the new administration's FCC commissioners are, and when/how to file their waiver request.



For the case that Limited cable can also get the Comcast broadband and phone, I'd also image that Comcast moving away from traps but simply encrypting the digital starter channel for their own benefit to save on equipiment and pushing out their own on-demand stuff to people don't want them.


Personlly I'd like to avoid any add-on Comcast equipment if all possible and I hate cablecards.


----------



## cbrucia

Has anyone else been unable to watch games listed for Fox Sports NW HD lately? For the last week or so whenever I turn it on for a listed HD event, the screen is just black. All of my other HD channels work fine.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/15611486
> 
> 
> But will you watch the channel?



Of course I will!


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/15613369
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been unable to watch games listed for Fox Sports NW HD lately? For the last week or so whenever I turn it on for a listed HD event, the screen is just black. All of my other HD channels work fine.



The last time they had something scheduled on 627 (NCAA basketball over the weekend?) I was able to get it.


I just wish there was more content on that channel. Seems like most of the week is "off air" on the channel guide. Just seems like such a waste of potential.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I'm surprised that FSN doesn't go HD 24/7 ... unless it's Comcast who won't do it!


----------



## captbly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15580797
> 
> 
> It's unrelated to the Federally-mandated broadcast OTA digital transition. Comcast is migrating channels 30 through 70 from analog to digital.
> 
> 
> To be more specific:
> 
> 
> 32 Limited Service channels currently offered in analog (numbers 2 to 24, 26 to 29, 75 to 78, and 99) will remain in analog. The other digital-only Limited Service channels (25, 79, 104 to 117, 119) will remain digital-only.
> 
> 
> 40 Expanded Basic channels (numbers 30 to 70) currently offered in analog will disappear from analog and become digital-only.




Wow, this sucks. I didnt know about this. I watch TV with my older Tuner card in my PC. Sucks now that this wont work. Is the DTA box the same as the ones for OTA? or do you have to get the DTA box from Comcast? I'll need like 6 of them Is there a charge for these or do I just call comcast and aske them to send me a bunch?


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly* /forum/post/15619511
> 
> 
> Wow, this sucks. I didnt know about this. I watch TV with my older Tuner card in my PC. Sucks now that this wont work. Is the DTA box the same as the ones for OTA?



The OTA digital to analog converter boxes are similar to the cable Digital Terminal Adapter (DTA) but are not interchangeable. The OTA converter won't work with cable and the cable DTA won't work with over the air. Aside from that they are very similar. They both convert ATSC digital signals to NTSC analog signals. The main difference being that the OTA converter box converts ATSC 8VBS and the cable DTA converts ATSC QAM.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly* /forum/post/15619511
> 
> 
> or do you have to get the DTA box from Comcast? I'll need like 6 of them Is there a charge for these or do I just call comcast and aske them to send me a bunch?



Yes, you will need to request the DTA box(es) from Comcast. I think Comcast has mentioned that they will offer up to three DTAs for free but charge for every unity after that.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15616833
> 
> 
> I just wish there was more content on that channel. Seems like most of the week is "off air" on the channel guide. Just seems like such a waste of potential.



Oh sure... first you want all these extra HD channels, NOW you want them to have content, sheesh!










Comcast's new marketing strategy: Roll out "bazillions of new HD channels" and then fill them with black screens (in vivid high definition of course).


Still no new HD channels here in my section of North Kitsap. Yet comcrap still stuffs my bills with flyers and sends me special mailers touting the new HD lineup. Hello comcast, ever hear of using your customer database to actually target those flyers to the households that ARE getting the new channels? Since I'm helping to pay for all the extra mailings via my cable bill, it would be nice to know the money is not being wasted. Right hand, meet the left hand.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15622157
> 
> 
> Oh sure... first you want all these extra HD channels, NOW you want them to have content, sheesh!



I like the constant barrage of messages on my TiVo HD... at least I know somebody's there...










Keep up the stellar job Comcast!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/15622157
> 
> 
> Still no new HD channels here in my section of North Kitsap. Yet comcrap still stuffs my bills with flyers and sends me special mailers touting the new HD lineup. Hello comcast, ever hear of using your customer database to actually target those flyers to the households that ARE getting the new channels? Since I'm helping to pay for all the extra mailings via my cable bill, it would be nice to know the money is not being wasted. Right hand, meet the left hand.



Yeah, that's why they have computer glitches with their analog feeds (supposedly). Hence the NASA TV notes on the last page!


----------



## Weil

Let me congratulate Comcast for once. The other day I checked my "messages" on my Motorola HD box and discovered 4 that had never ignited the red lamp. As I had turned off the command that operated the lamp and that had never seemed to work, I assume that Comcast finally fixed the firmware to enable said function. So duct tape is no longer required to cover the lamp.

sam


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/15630948
> 
> 
> ...So duct tape is no longer required to cover the lamp.
> 
> sam



I'll let you know if you miss any important messages.


----------



## thewarm

So will this have any effect on whether Comcast drops the analogs (30-70) sooner than later?

I still don't have the new HD channels in Lake City, 98125. But I do have the listings on my TiVo HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15631515
> 
> 
> So will this have any effect on whether Comcast drops the analogs (30-70) sooner than later?
> 
> I still don't have the new HD channels in Lake City, 98125. But I do have the listings on my TiVo HD.



Who knows. What a freaking mess IMO. If I understand correctly what is going on, there are proponents for asking Congress and the Senate to delay the transition date. If they do not act to stop it (Congress and Senate) the transition will occur. As of now the trasition is still going forward with the proponents for delaying gathering strength.


Perhaps the biggest proponent of the delay is Obama. Part of the stated reason is that the Bush administration has done a lousy job of preparing for it, particulary as it relates to educating the unwashed masses and the handling of the DTV converter box coupons. However, the dealy, if it happens, it is most likely not going to be a complete delay.


Certain markets will still be able to do partial transitions for various reasons, one of them being that certain spectrum has been paid for and the services that used that spectrum are ready to go. Without this additional spectrum, these services are on hold with resulting loss in revenue.


There seems to be a compromise bill working its way through the congressional labyrinth that is gaining traction with others which allows for a partial transistion instead of a full spectrum delay.


Hopefully this will be settled by next week or better yet, congress gets (remains) lazy, misses the deadline dates, and the transition is enforced.


No latter how you look at this, this is going to be disruptive. I say let's bring it on. Hopefully it will be no worse than the huge disruption that occurred during the Y2K bug back in Jan 2000.


----------



## Mike777

Part of the problem for the potential delay on digital broadcast - which doesn't make any difference to Comcast - is the terrible way the converter coupons were handled. I got some way early in the process. But the darn credit card coupons, $40 for each one, expired before there were any good deals for converter boxes. I think they expired after 90 days. So a whole bunch of people like me who ordered the coupons early, saw them expire before it was possible to use them.


This 90 day expiration date was the big problem. They should have been good until the transition.


BTW, I found a good deal on a converter box and was poised to purchase it, only to realize my $40 coupon had expired the week before.


----------



## Mike777

While I don't like the fact Comcast is getting rid of the expanded basic analog channels, if they make up for it by a plethora of new HD channels, I will be happy. For instance, why don't be get one stinking cable news channel in HD? Or how about the Comedy Network? Instead be get a bunch of incredibly crappy digital SD channels.


Sometimes the FSN SD broadcasts look absolutely terrible. The problem is Comcast compresses the heck out of the signal, all so they can squeeze more crappy SD channels that I don't even watch.


Comcast SD digital sucks the big one. And the reason it sucks is because Comcast wants to waste bandwidth sending me a bunch of SD channels I would never watch in a million years. Comcast doesn't care one iota about the quality of their SD broadcasts, they just care about making money. Seeing as how they basically have a monopoly, they should be doing what is right for consumers, which is broadcasting high quality TV.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15640600
> 
> 
> Seeing as how they basically have a monopoly, they should be doing what is right for consumers, which is broadcasting high quality TV.



Sure, that's why they show pointless international channels from Taiwan, China, Korea, etc. We're in America, right?


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15641576
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why they show pointless international channels from Taiwan, China, Korea, etc. We're in America, right?



They're channels we'd have to pay extra for, so I suppose they're carried because there are people out there willing to fork out money to watch them.


If no one watched (and paid) for them, Comcast wouldn't carry them. A bottom line decision, I'm sure. Can't get any more American than that.


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Seeing as how they basically have a monopoly, they should be doing what is right for consumers, which is broadcasting high quality TV.



Heh, that's not generally the outcome of a monopoly.


----------



## hergertr

Just curious. Both UW and WSU games Thursday night were HD. Saturday only the UW-UCLA game was HD. Gonzaga is never HD on FSN. It would be interesting to know what the limiting factor is. As the WSU-USC game was about to start, FSN HD went to a test pattern. Its interesting that when the So Cal teams come to Washington, we get HD broadcasts.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15643806
> 
> 
> Just curious. Both UW and WSU games Thursday night were HD. Saturday only the UW-UCLA game was HD. Gonzaga is never HD on FSN. It would be interesting to know what the limiting factor is. As the WSU-USC game was about to start, FSN HD went to a test pattern. Its interesting that when the So Cal teams come to Washington, we get HD broadcasts.



I'd probably have to side with Comcast on this one. 627 only shows the FSN National HD broadcasts. While watching the DVR broadcast last night, I noticed that the final 5 or so minutes of the broadcast switched over to 4:3 SD. That was curious.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/15647068
> 
> 
> I'd probably have to side with Comcast on this one. 627 only shows the FSN National HD broadcasts. While watching the DVR broadcast last night, I noticed that the final 5 or so minutes of the broadcast switched over to 4:3 SD. That was curious.



The last five minutes they were promoting the USC-WSU game with a trailer running across the bottom. The screen was reduced as a result. When the trialer came off it went back to full screen.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15647989
> 
> 
> The last five minutes they were promoting the USC-WSU game with a trailer running across the bottom. The screen was reduced as a result. When the trialer came off it went back to full screen.



This reduced the height yes, but it remained at the 4:3 format (black bars on the sides) not 16:9 as the previous 2 hours of the broadcast.


----------



## ccfoodog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/15580797
> 
> 
> It's unrelated to the Federally-mandated broadcast OTA digital transition. Comcast is migrating channels 30 through 70 from analog to digital.
> 
> 
> To be more specific:
> 
> 
> 32 Limited Service channels currently offered in analog (numbers 2 to 24, 26 to 29, 75 to 78, and 99) will remain in analog. The other digital-only Limited Service channels (25, 79, 104 to 117, 119) will remain digital-only.
> 
> 
> 40 Expanded Basic channels (numbers 30 to 70) currently offered in analog will disappear from analog and become digital-only.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/15619882
> 
> 
> The OTA digital to analog converter boxes are similar to the cable Digital Terminal Adapter (DTA) but are not interchangeable. The OTA converter won't work with cable and the cable DTA won't work with over the air. Aside from that they are very similar. They both convert ATSC digital signals to NTSC analog signals. The main difference being that the OTA converter box converts ATSC 8VBS and the cable DTA converts ATSC QAM.
> 
> 
> Yes, you will need to request the DTA box(es) from Comcast. I think Comcast has mentioned that they will offer up to three DTAs for free but charge for every unity after that.



Will I need an adapter if my TV accepts QAM? Right now I have the 'extended' package and pick up a combo of analog and QAM channels.


I really don't want their stupid boxes, but I'm guessing this suggests some of the channels will not be clear QAM?


Thanks,


-john


----------



## artseattle

I've asked this before but now that people have had experience with the DTA converters I'll ask again.


I currently pick up a few HD channels with my QAM tuner connected directly to the RF coaxial input. For example, 4.1 is KOMO HD. How will this work with the converter? Will I still pick up the HD channels without the HD box?


Also, with the DTA converters, do you still use your original TV remote? Any pictures? How does it "hide behind the tv?" Inquring minds!


Thanks,


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15648216
> 
> 
> I've asked this before but now that people have had experience with the DTA converters I'll ask again.
> 
> 
> I currently pick up a few HD channels with my QAM tuner connected directly to the RF coaxial input. For example, 4.1 is KOMO HD. How will this work with the converter? Will I still pick up the HD channels without the HD box?
> 
> 
> Also, with the DTA converters, do you still use your original TV remote? Any pictures? How does it "hide behind the tv?" Inquring minds!
> 
> 
> Thanks,



It is my understanding that the "free" DTA boxes are for Digital to analog conversion. It has nothing to do with QAM. In fact, it can't even to HD. They convert certain digital channels to RF and spit it out on either Chanbel 3 or channel 4 for pickup on the RF input on your TV. You then tune your TV to chennel 3 or 4 to get the signal. Kinda like what you do with a VCR. If you want the digital signal, then you'll need a DTV box from Comcast which they will charge you for.


Here is a picture of a DTA box. Attachment 131198 


Notice there is only stereo output and a composite signal and RF. You can use the composite and bypass the channel 3 or 4 or you can use the RF on a set that does not have composite. (forgot to mention the composite above and they may also have ones that do Svideo. I suppose it is also possible to do SPDIF but why bother?


Sorry for the lousy pic but that really is all this POS is worth.


----------



## artseattle

It sounds like this to me.


If I use the "free" DTA, I will be able to get channels 2-99 but will no longer get any HD channels (using a direct rf connection). I'll also lose the ability to use my original TV/DVD remote.


New question, if I forego the DTA, I think I can still get 2-29. But what about 4.1, 5.1 etc.? Is there any way to get local HD channels on a digital television with a QAM tuner without "renting" the full HD Comcast box?


----------



## wareagle

Actually the DTA has a lot to do with QAM, because the digital signals it converts to analog are QAM. Since the DTA has no removable decryption (e.g., cablecard), until and unless Comcast gets a waiver from the FCC enabling it to use internal encryption in the DTA the QAM signals it receives can't be encrypted. Thus a number of the digital versions of the basic and expanded basic channels which were formerly encrypted are now in the clear -- a bonus for those who use QAM tuners (at least for a while).


----------



## wareagle

The HD versions of the local channels should still be available in unencrypted QAM, without regard to what happens with the DTA.


----------



## ccfoodog

Hrm. I'm re-scanning and looks like I am picking up a bunch more QAM channels.


Guess I need to look a bit closer to confirm. Mapping is kinda a PITA.


So, this suggests the 'basic' channels are going to QAM. Dunno about extended...


-john


----------



## artseattle

Could you post the QAM channels? Any HD? I'm assuming you are going directly from the cable into your TV.


Thanks!


----------



## ccfoodog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15648739
> 
> 
> Could you post the QAM channels? Any HD? I'm assuming you are going directly from the cable into your TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yah, it is going to take a while. This is on my PC and it is a slow process to match programming w/the channel (and I'm going to need to step out for a bit).


So far it mostly seems to be 480p, but there was at least one 720p I think.


-john


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15648141
> 
> 
> Will I need an adapter if my TV accepts QAM? Right now I have the 'extended' package and pick up a combo of analog and QAM channels.
> 
> 
> I really don't want their stupid boxes, but I'm guessing this suggests some of the channels will not be clear QAM?



No one yet knows the final answer to this question, not even Comcast:


1. It is Comcast's stated *intent* to encrypt the former Expanded Basic channels (30-78) as they move them to digital-only.


2. But that's currently illegal, since the DTA devices have integrated decryption, not separate Cablecards as required by law.


3. As a result, these channels are un-encrypted for now, and for the near-term future.


4. Comcast will be requesting a waiver from the Obama administration's new FCC commissioners, to allow them to enable the integrated encryption on the DTA boxes.


5. If the waiver is approved, these channels will be encrypted. If not, they will likely remain un-encrypted.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15648662
> 
> 
> Actually the DTA has a lot to do with QAM, because the digital signals it converts to analog are QAM. Since the DTA has no removable decryption (e.g., cablecard), until and unless Comcast gets a waiver from the FCC enabling it to use internal encryption in the DTA the QAM signals it receives can't be encrypted. Thus a number of the digital versions of the basic and expanded basic channels which were formerly encrypted are now in the clear -- a bonus for those who use QAM tuners (at least for a while).



Yes, true. I was takeing a shortcut. The DTA is merely a QAM to analog converter. Nothing more. I doubt that internal encryption in the DTA will ever happen. The picture I included was for an RCA box that has none of these features and there will be a plethora of manufacturers of these boxes. You'll be able to get the DTA box from just about anybody and I am fairly certain the the cablecos cannot come up with or dictate encryption schemes within the DTA itself. These boxes will only do QAM in the clear.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HD versions of the local channels should still be available in unencrypted QAM, without regard to what happens with the DTA.



100% correct! DTA really has no affect on QAM. Look, let's bottom line this. If you have a TV that you use analog inputs on (i.e. RF with no STB of any type and use the tuner in the TV and the TV is not QAM capable, then you could get some value from a DTA box. The TV will not receive a signal with out a DTA. IMO, that is the only reason to have a DTA box.


Everybody else, you will not be affected! You're already digital (one caveat, I'll explain in next section) ready and the conversion will amke no difference with the only exceptions being QAM mapping, QAM encryption, and additional channels.


Caveat: There are some Comcast STB's out there (I think) that have analog tuners in them. These STBs will need to go away.


BTW: It is NTSC tuners that become useless for broadcast reception. That's practically every TV and VCR ever made to date. The DTA box is meant to replace the NTSC tuner.


So, Wareagle, did I get that right?


Ragards,


Jim


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15648949
> 
> 
> So, Wareagle, did I get that right?
> 
> 
> Ragards,
> 
> 
> Jim



Other than the fact that the DTAs may actually be capable of internal decryption.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15649036
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that the DTAs may actually be capable of internal decryption.



Yeah, may is the operative word, bt I'm not going to argue that point. I don;t know, I guessing. Also, I did do one disservice to this discussion. I used the first box I cam across which is that lousy RCA box. The one included in the following link is much better. Not a terrible solution.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...om=Large#xview


----------



## wareagle

I've heard that the DTAs can support something called "privacy mode" but I have no idea what that is. It would be hard to imagine (even Comcast) pursuing an FCC decryption waiver if they had no way of implementing it.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15649199
> 
> 
> I've heard that the DTAs can support something called "privacy mode" but I have no idea what that is. It would be hard to imagine (even Comcast) pursuing an FCC decryption waiver if they had no way of implementing it.



Privacy mode is simple, not-very-secure encryption that can be implemented very cheaply without Cablecards or complicated key-exchange systems. Cheaply is the key word for these DTA boxes.


I believe it was implemented on many cable boxes fairly recently, as a quick & dirty way to scramble On-Demand streams to that you don't accidentally see your neighbor's OnDemand p*rn (since everyone on the same fiber node shares the same OnDemand streams). Hence the name "privacy mode".


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15648739
> 
> 
> Could you post the QAM channels? Any HD? I'm assuming you are going directly from the cable into your TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Pastiche has posted files containing the QAM listings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15450231


----------



## ccfoodog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15648739
> 
> 
> Could you post the QAM channels? Any HD? I'm assuming you are going directly from the cable into your TV.



Basically, yes -- from cable into splitter, into a digital tv tuner card on my PC into Beyond TV 4 PVR software.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15649380
> 
> 
> Pastiche has posted files containing the QAM listings:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15450231



OK, I did the mapping. Looks like basically all the traditional analog channels are now on QAM.


In addition, there are some channels that are not available on analog.


AFAIK, the old analog channels are pretty much all 480p. There are some 720p and 1080i, but I think these are mostly additions over the analog channels (like the re-broadcast of the OTA HD stations). Basically channels over #100 are more likely to show HD content.


The listing Pastiche posted was VERY helpful and pretty complete.


I live in un-incorporated Snohomish County, between Lynnwood, Mill Creek and Bothell.


The channel lineup I am using in Beyond TV is called "(QAM) Comcast Snohomish County Everett Digital (non-rebuild)".


In addition to Pastiche's list, I see the following:


117-1002 Edmonds Community College **

117-1007 some sort of community access **

117-1008 the weather channel

117-1009 channel 77 sno co - community television **

117-1035 community access channel 28

118-1 sports on-demand / league pass **

118-2 "" **

118-3 "" **

118-4 "" **

118-5 "" **

118-6 "" **

118-7 "" **

118-8 "" **

118-9 "" **

118-10 "" **


** These channels did not have an entry in my lineup.


Here is the rundown of what I see:


1 VODDM

2 NWCN

3 KWPX

4 KOMO

5 KING

6 KONG

7 KIRO

8 DSCP

9 KCTS

10 KMYQ

11 KSTW

12 KBTC

13 KCPQ

14 KBCB

15 KHCVDT

16 QVC

17 HSN

18 KWDKDT

19 HALMRKP

20 KTBW

21 GOAC021

22 GOAC022

23 TVW

24 CSPAN

25 CSPAN2

26 EDAC026

27 UWTV

28 EDAC028

29 KUNS

30 FSN

31 ESPN

32 ESPN2

33 SPEED

34 VERSUS

35 FOODP

36 TRAVP

37 HISTP

38 TLCP

39 FAMP

40 NIKP

41 DISNP

42 TOONP

43 APLP

44 CNN

45 HLN

46 CNBC

47 MSNBC

48 FNC

49 TRUTVP

50 OXYGENP

51 LIFEP

52 AETVP

53 FXP

54 TNTP

55 TBSP

56 BETP

57 SPIKEP

58 USAP

59 SCIFIP

60 COMEDYP

61 CMTVP

62 VH1P

63 MTVP

64 MTV2P

65 EP

66 BRAVOP

67 AMCP

68 HGTVP

70 GOLF

74 TVGN

75 KCTSCAB

76 UW2TV

77 PUAC077

78 TWC

79 LEAC079

99 CBUT

101 WTHRSCN

104 KOMODT

105 KINGDT

106 KONGDT

107 KIRODT

109 KCTSDT

111 KSTWDT

112 KCTSDT3

113 KCPQDT

115 KINGDT2

116 KCPQDT2

117 KIRODT2

118 SPROUT

119 KCTSDT2

128 BLOOM

136 G4

150 CSPAN3

504 LMN



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15648889
> 
> 
> No one yet knows the final answer to this question, not even Comcast:
> 
> 
> 1. It is Comcast's stated *intent* to encrypt the former Expanded Basic channels (30-78) as they move them to digital-only.
> 
> 
> 2. But that's currently illegal, since the DTA devices have integrated decryption, not separate Cablecards as required by law.
> 
> 
> 3. As a result, these channels are un-encrypted for now, and for the near-term future.
> 
> 
> 4. Comcast will be requesting a waiver from the Obama administration's new FCC commissioners, to allow them to enable the integrated encryption on the DTA boxes.
> 
> 
> 5. If the waiver is approved, these channels will be encrypted. If not, they will likely remain un-encrypted.



Thanks Jim. That explains a lot.


-john


----------



## buddma

At about 2:30 A.M. today 1/26/09 the signal to my 6412 and TivoHD box began to flake out here in 98144, as I was checking the signal strength using my Tivo, I noticed that some of the new HD channels we are supposed to get are appearing but still pixelated. Is anybody else getting this? Specifically ESPN1/2 on channels 623/4, Disney channel 677, channel 670? And what is causing the pixellation? It seems that whenever it gets really cold my picture quality goes to crap...


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddma* /forum/post/15652643
> 
> 
> At about 2:30 A.M. today 1/26/09 the signal to my 6412 and TivoHD box began to flake out here in 98144, as I was checking the signal strength using my Tivo, I noticed that some of the new HD channels we are supposed to get are appearing but still pixelated. Is anybody else getting this? Specifically ESPN1/2 on channels 623/4, Disney channel 677, channel 670? And what is causing the pixellation? It seems that whenever it gets really cold my picture quality goes to crap...



No new channels in Bremerton (Kitsap County). But, as for the crappy picture quality, the same thing happens to my internet connection when it gets really cold! Like, everything dies out ... including Comcast Digital Voice! In fact, I removed my router, and things are speeding up big time. I'm actually confused about that. I thought it had something to do with me being on copper wiring instead of fiber!


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15648710
> 
> 
> Hrm. I'm re-scanning and looks like I am picking up a bunch more QAM channels.
> 
> 
> Guess I need to look a bit closer to confirm. Mapping is kinda a PITA.
> 
> 
> So, this suggests the 'basic' channels are going to QAM. Dunno about extended...
> 
> 
> -john



My QAM tuner picks up the analog channels and new digital channels. Most are a duplication. The only exception is the Lifetime Channel (51) that doesn't appear to have a digital equivalent. I assume the analog channels will go away and all the digital channels will stay. I asked this of a Comcast CSR and they confirmed it. I'm assuming the local HD channels will stay also.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/15655962
> 
> 
> My QAM tuner picks up the analog channels and new digital channels. Most are a duplication. The only exception is the Lifetime Channel (51) that doesn't appear to have a digital equivalent. I assume the analog channels will go away and all the digital channels will stay. I asked this of a Comcast CSR and they confirmed it. I'm assuming the local HD channels will stay also.



Most - if not all - of the analog channels got a digital simulcast almost 2 years ago, nothing new. This was done when Comcast started deploying the Motorola 34xx boxes WHICH HAVE NO ANALOG TUNER.


What is new is that the digital simulcast of 30-78 are un-encrypted - for now - and the analog versions of those channels will disappear sometime this year. Limited basic channels (2-29 plus a few others) will continue to be transmitted in both analog and digital (un-encrypted) as before.


----------



## Go Hard

I just read the last 4 pages and I didn't find an answer, so here it is.


I've heard that comcast customers will have to do something with their box when the digital switch happens. I have 2 DVR's (1 64xx and 1 34xx) and a cable card in my panasonic plasma. What will I need to do? Get some of those DTA boxes? Unplug my dvr's?


Can someone explain to me what exactly I will need to do (in fisher price terms would be great)?


Thanks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/15657194
> 
> 
> I just read the last 4 pages and I didn't find an answer, so here it is.
> 
> 
> I've heard that comcast customers will have to do something with their box when the digital switch happens. I have 2 DVR's (1 64xx and 1 34xx) and a cable card in my panasonic plasma. What will I need to do? Get some of those DTA boxes? Unplug my dvr's?
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what exactly I will need to do (in fisher price terms would be great)?



That's easy. You need to do NOTHING.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/15657194
> 
> 
> I've heard that comcast customers will have to do something with their box when the digital switch happens. I have 2 DVR's (1 64xx and 1 34xx) and a cable card in my panasonic plasma.



Your DVRs and CableCards will work as they do now when the transition takes place. You won't notice any difference because there is no difference to notice.


----------



## quarque

Anyone know if the Comcast cheapy DTA boxes will work with old analog Tivo's? What mfg/model do you use for the remote codes?


----------



## Go Hard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15657363
> 
> 
> That's easy. You need to do NOTHING.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15658552
> 
> 
> Your DVRs and CableCards will work as they do now when the transition takes place. You won't notice any difference because there is no difference to notice.




That is what I thought, but a friend told me that I would still have to do some sort of reset or upgrade. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/15674376
> 
> 
> That is what I thought, but a friend told me that I would still have to do some sort of reset or upgrade. Thanks for clearing it up.



As already mentioned, your TV will work as is on 2/17 as it does today! No reset is necessary.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Hard* /forum/post/15674376
> 
> 
> That is what I thought, but a friend told me that I would still have to do some sort of reset or upgrade. Thanks for clearing it up.



Most people will have to do nothing. But your friend may have confused some things. If you have a QAM tuner and are using it, you *may* have to rescan the channel list. That's because they will most like move channels around. You sould do this anyway periodically. You do not mention a QAM tuner so this does not apply to you.


However, and I hope this is not true, you may have to do a rescan on your cablecard to pick up moved channels. You mention you have a cablecard. Does any out there know for a fact how that will work?


Other than that, like others have said, there is nothing you need to do!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15685915
> 
> 
> 
> However, and I hope this is not true, you may have to do a rescan on your cablecard to pick up moved channels. You mention you have a cablecard. Does any out there know for a fact how that will work?



I thought the whole point of cablecards was to eliminate all user intervention for these kinds of thngs. Certainly the Moto boxes won't require manual intervention (I hope!).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15689787
> 
> 
> Certainly the Moto boxes won't require manual intervention (I hope!).



I can tell you that the Moto boxes have already been programmed. As mentioned above, the digital signal was sent out 2 years ago and should have no effect on February 17th.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15689787
> 
> 
> I thought the whole point of cablecards was to eliminate all user intervention for these kinds of thngs. Certainly the Moto boxes won't require manual intervention (I hope!).



Yes, cablecards are supposed to receive out-of-band data updates to perform automatic channel mapping, no scanning/re-scanning involved. Just like the Motorola boxes - which, come to think of it, actually use Cablecards internally (at least the recent ones do, per FCC regulation).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15689882
> 
> 
> I can tell you that the Moto boxes have already been programmed. As mentioned above, the digital signal was sent out 2 years ago and should have no effect on February 17th.



It's true we've had digital simulcast for almost 2 years, and your Moto box and/or Cablecard now tunes the digital version of all channels, not the analog. But Feb 17th has nothing to do with the "Comcast digital transition" in any case. That's the date for Over-The-Air broadcast TV only (antennas) to switch to digital.


The "Comcast digital transition" is something different - the conversion of Extended Basic channels 30-78 to digital-only (currently simulcast on both digital and analog), to free up bandwidth for more HD channels. A specific date hasn't been announced, but we've heard maybe June, maybe Sept. - who knows for sure? Probably not even Comcast, since they're waiting to see how the new Obama FCC commisioners shape up before making big changes.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15690148
> 
> 
> Yes, cablecards are supposed to receive out-of-band data updates to perform automatic channel mapping, no scanning/re-scanning involved. Just like the Motorola boxes - which, come to think of it, actually use Cablecards internally (at least the recent ones do, per FCC regulation).



That's right. Forgot about that. Yep, CableCo boxes by FCC rules must use cable cards. You can actually see a "bump" in the back of some the boxes where the cable cards reside.


----------



## thewarm

Comcast's Cable Card services are down all over Seattle! The affects TiVos as well as the Comcast DCH units!


I just spoke to a Comcast CSR, who said "we're working on it..."


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/15695910
> 
> 
> Comcast's Cable Card services are down all over Seattle! The affects TiVos as well as the Comcast DCH units!
> 
> 
> I just spoke to a Comcast CSR, who said "we're working on it..."



One more reason I'd like to FCC not to grant permission to encrypt the QAM 30-78, but I have not found a way to voice opinion to FCC...


----------



## Chris Carollo

We're getting all our normal channels but not NBC, either HD or analog (all black screen) on our TiVoHD. Related to the CableCARD snafu?


Edit: looks like all my channels are down now, so yeah, nice work Comcast.


----------



## wareagle

No TiVo cablecard problem in Bellevue, at least not at the moment.


----------



## hexachrome

Still nothing in Seattle (Ravenna / Wedgwood / Bryant). Cable and phone are OK, but cable TV is o-u-t.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15696916
> 
> 
> No TiVo cablecard problem in Bellevue, at least not at the moment.



Looks like it died for a time between 12:30 and 13:30. I checked my recording of "Inside the Actor's Studio" and it's a black screen at the 45 minute, one hour, and one hour fifteen minute time segments (it was a two hour recording from 12:00 to 14:00).


----------



## hexachrome

TV is back now.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexachrome* /forum/post/15697289
> 
> 
> Cable and phone are OK, but cable TV is o-u-t.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexachrome* /forum/post/15697289
> 
> 
> Cable and phone are OK, but cable TV is o-u-t.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15700143



I imagine *hexachrome* is referring to cable internet, since that signal is independent of the cable television signal and is also used for Comcast Digital Voice.


When I lost cable television here in Bellevue, I still had cable internet (and when I lose cable internet, I still have cable television).


----------



## macaw

Anyone know what the latest DVR and digital cable box from Comcast? It's been a while since I swapped my hardware.


----------



## Marrvia

Last night, I recorded Battlestar Galatica on my HD DVR at about 10pm, but for some reason it never stopped recording until I looked at my DVR today. It ended up overwriting and deleting all of my other saved shows, and there were about 50 entries for Battlestar Galatica, the first 2 being about 570 minutes and the rest were about 1 -3 minutes each. Luckily, I didn't have any shows on there that I really wanted to see. This is never happened to me before.


Has anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## shd17

I can't seem to pick qam channels 92-1 to 92-9 (TNT, TBS, USA, etc) anymore? Is anyone else having this problem? I'm in south seattle area.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaw* /forum/post/15705143
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the latest DVR and digital cable box from Comcast? It's been a while since I swapped my hardware.



Motorola DCH3416 is what I picked up last week.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/15705315
> 
> 
> Last night, I recorded Battlestar Galatica on my HD DVR at about 10pm, but for some reason it never stopped recording until I looked at my DVR today. It ended up overwriting and deleting all of my other saved shows, and there were about 50 entries for Battlestar Galatica, the first 2 being about 570 minutes and the rest were about 1 -3 minutes each. Luckily, I didn't have any shows on there that I really wanted to see. This is never happened to me before.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever have this happen?



Oh yeah, and I ended up swapping my box for another one soon afterward. Not fun.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/15705315
> 
> 
> Last night, I recorded Battlestar Galatica on my HD DVR at about 10pm, but for some reason it never stopped recording until I looked at my DVR today. It ended up overwriting and deleting all of my other saved shows, and there were about 50 entries for Battlestar Galatica, the first 2 being about 570 minutes and the rest were about 1 -3 minutes each. Luckily, I didn't have any shows on there that I really wanted to see. This is never happened to me before.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever have this happen?



Yep, and I can reproduce it at will. Lets say I have 3 series recordings at 10pm. Law and Order, CSI, and Top Chef. Top Chef is the lowest priority, so it is the one that is canceled. I see this, and decide to add a manual recording for the Top Chef at midnight. The problem occurs after the first Top Chef finishes without recording. Since it is a series recording the one at midnight automatically gets added to the scheduled recordings. However, since it is already there, bad things happen. With the old Microsoft software you used to get two copies. But now you get the unending recording.


There are probably a myriad of other ways to reproduce it, I just haven't found them. But I'm pretty sure it's a software issue and not a problem with the box.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/15705315
> 
> 
> Last night, I recorded Battlestar Galatica on my HD DVR at about 10pm, but for some reason it never stopped recording until I looked at my DVR today. It ended up overwriting and deleting all of my other saved shows, and there were about 50 entries for Battlestar Galatica, the first 2 being about 570 minutes and the rest were about 1 -3 minutes each. Luckily, I didn't have any shows on there that I really wanted to see. This is never happened to me before.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever have this happen?



Yes, I have had this a few times on my 3416. I have never figured out any pattern to it, unlike others have posted regarding a series+manual recording sequence. It seemed rather random. I have done a full reset based on what I found on Wikipedia. That seems to "cure" it for some number of weeks/months. The only problem is you lose all recordings and have to wait up to 24 hours to get the guide fully poplulated.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Quick "Limited" cable update. Steve Kip said that it would be channels 30 to "about 80" that would be switched to digital for the new boxes for people who pay for those. However, I learned tonight that limited cable users (2 through 29) would also get channels 70 & 78 as well! Of course, 99 was also available.


----------



## mab2

Iam in Lynnwood and want to know when we get more HD. I have a duplicate of espn and espn 2 on 623 and 624-as well as the normal location 173 and 174. I would they rather put two different HD rather than duplicating. Any word on when these new HD channels are coming?


----------



## wareagle

623 is a remap of 173, as is 624 of 174. There is only one incoming signal for each, so no bandwidth would be saved by eliminating the duplication.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/15708309
> 
> 
> Yep, and I can reproduce it at will. Lets say I have 3 series recordings at 10pm. Law and Order, CSI, and Top Chef. Top Chef is the lowest priority, so it is the one that is canceled. I see this, and decide to add a manual recording for the Top Chef at midnight. The problem occurs after the first Top Chef finishes without recording. Since it is a series recording the one at midnight automatically gets added to the scheduled recordings. However, since it is already there, bad things happen. With the old Microsoft software you used to get two copies. But now you get the unending recording.
> 
> 
> There are probably a myriad of other ways to reproduce it, I just haven't found them. But I'm pretty sure it's a software issue and not a problem with the box.



Have you reported this to Comcast? Kinda makes sense. So, one of the things I will look for is to avoid requesting more than two tuners at a given time including an overlap time (i.e. start one minute before/after). Kinda easy to see how it was missed for a small software group with a small group of testers, who whould of thought of requesting more than 2 shows to record at a time (I assume that's what's they have due to the quaility of the software). If they have a large group of testers and developers I would assume we'd have more things like room to room streaming, outboard sata drives, etc.


Testing takes time, you have to set up the scenarios, then let it happen.


----------



## oversight

My mother has a TivoHD using a cable card, and has the Ext Basic package with Comcast. What, if anything, will happen when Comcast transitions channels 30-80 to digital? Will she still have access to thos higher end stations through the cable card, or is she going to have to change to a more expensive digital plan? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15716652
> 
> 
> Have you reported this to Comcast? Kinda makes sense. So, one of the things I will look for is to avoid requesting more than two tuners at a given time including an overlap time (i.e. start one minute before/after). Kinda easy to see how it was missed for a small software group with a small group of testers, who whould of thought of requesting more than 2 shows to record at a time (I assume that's what's they have due to the quaility of the software). If they have a large group of testers and developers I would assume we'd have more things like room to room streaming, outboard sata drives, etc.
> 
> 
> Testing takes time, you have to set up the scenarios, then let it happen.



I haven't had any luck reporting problems to Comcast. I've tried to report bugs before, but they don't have a very good system for doing it. And it's a struggle just to get someone on the line who knows anything.


Another interesting bug I've found is this. I have my DVR -> Onkyo 606 -> TV all through HDMI. I never turn the DVR off. If the receiver and TV are both on, but I turn the TV off and then on again; for some reason the DVR reverts back to 480p. I believe this is a bug with the copy protection kicking in, but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15716804
> 
> 
> My mother has a TivoHD using a cable card, and has the Ext Basic package with Comcast. What, if anything, will happen when Comcast transitions channels 30-80 to digital? Will she still have access to thos higher end stations through the cable card, or is she going to have to change to a more expensive digital plan? Thanks in advance.



In theory, nothing will change for her. Those channels have been simulcast in digital for almost 2 years. Since that time, her Cablecard has mapped those channels to use the digital version. Since she's not actually using the analog version of these channels anymore, it won't matter when they go away.


The people affected by this change are:


1) those who are actually watching 30-80 using an analog TV or tuner. They will need to get a DTA or other digital cable tuner.


2) and (possibly) those using a regular QAM tuner in their TV. If Comcast gets their waiver later in 2009, they intend to re-encrypt these digital channels. If that happens they'll require either a DTA, Cablecard, or full Cable box to view these channels.


Edited to add: having said that, I don't know what Comcast will do about billing - eg, will she have to change her existing plan to the new "Digital Starter" plan, and will it be more expensive? Don't know.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15718158
> 
> 
> In theory, nothing will change for her. Those channels have been simulcast in digital for almost 2 years. Since that time, her Cablecard has mapped those channels to use the digital version. Since she's not actually using the analog version of these channels anymore, it won't matter when they go away.
> 
> 
> The people affected by this change are:
> 
> 
> 1) those who are actually watching 30-80 using an analog TV or tuner. They will need to get a DTA or other digital cable tuner.
> 
> 
> 2) and (possibly) those using a regular QAM tuner in their TV. If Comcast gets their waiver later in 2009, they intend to re-encrypt these digital channels. If that happens they'll require either a DTA, Cablecard, or full Cable box to view these channels.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: having said that, I don't know what Comcast will do about billing - eg, will she have to change her existing plan to the new "Digital Starter" plan, and will it be more expensive? Don't know.



Thanks for the info. My guess is that Comcast will will force a change to terrific and exciting digital plan...which also happens to be more expensive.


----------



## Spike89

I went to the comcast office today to swap out my HD receiver for one with HDMI. That went smoothly and rep was happy to do so. But what I did notice while standing in line and listening to the conversations of the folks at the counter was the massive confusion both the OTA digital transition and comcast's "ch 30-80" transition are causing for the non-techy folks. One old guy brought in his HD DVR to swap because his daughter told him that he needed to get the new DTA for the Feb 17 transition. Another gal came in to get a DTA because she thought she was going to lose the HD locals she gets on her TV's internal tuner. The rep gave her DTA's without any acknowledgement of that fact (ie, QAM was the elephant in the room that would NOT acknowledged or discussed). I wonder how many service calls/truck rolls they're going to have to run... can't wait until our bills go up because of that. Oh well....


----------



## wareagle

The digital transition confusion will be even worse if Congress succeeds in authorizing an optional 4 month slide, and some OTA broadcasters switch this month and others don't.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Just got this message from Comcast regarding FSN HD (627):


> Quote:
> As of Feb 5, FSN HD is a full time channel! Catch your favorite FSN programming, including games filmed in HD, all on Ch 627. Subscription to Digital Starter or higher required. Restrictions may apply.



What do you think? Sure beats that non-HD message 24/7!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15731228
> 
> 
> The digital transition confusion will be even worse if Congress succeeds in authorizing an optional 4 month slide, and some OTA broadcasters switch this month and others don't.



I'm not sure if this is still going on, but on Friday, KONG-TV is supposed to kill its Analog feed. This is before the standard February 17th shutdown.


----------



## mab2

when do I get fox or cnn in HD. Iam going to FIOS if they dont add channels soon. Not waiting another 4 months for it. Comcast can take a hike.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15731586
> 
> 
> Just got this message from Comcast regarding FSN HD (627):
> 
> What do you think? Sure beats that non-HD message 24/7!



I saw the message on my box too.


I think the two big questions are:
will the switch actually result in a lot more HD from FSN-HD?
will the switch improve the quality of the SD content?

Let's face it, in the past FSN-NW hasn't offered much in HD and the quality of their SD has been terrible (please don't blame Comcast for FSN's lack of content and crappy SD - it ain't their fault).


By the way, here is a link to a thread on the various Fox SportsNets going HD this year: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=15548138 . The thread suggests that with all of the Fox SportsNets going HD and a new production facility in Houston, we should see a lot more HD. Note that the thread talks specifically talks about the FSN O&Os going fully HD. Fox Sports Northwest is owned by Liberty Sports Group ( http://www.libertysportsgroup.com/northwest.html ), not Fox, so it's not clear how all of this applies to FSN-NW.


I would guess that pretty much all of the national content will now be in HD. I would bet that a lot of FSN-NW's local live sports contents (e.g. Gonzaga or UW basketball) will often be in SD if it's not going to be carried outside our region.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/15732814
> 
> 
> when do I get fox or cnn in HD. Iam going to FIOS if they dont add channels soon. Not waiting another 4 months for it. Comcast can take a hike.



Comcast already offers those channels in the area but in selected locations where they have the infrastruture in place to support the additional bandwidth. I get them now and the new news channels are just below 600 including Fox and CNN. (personnally, seeing Larry King in HD is NOT a pretty picture). I know Comcast is working on infrastructure to bring everybody up to the same level and I don't know if your area supports the new channels yet, but it will. If you can hang tight, you can even get a competive discount on your cable bill. All you have to do is call and ask.


However, I do question your low tolerance for HD vs SD. Fox and CNN?


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15731586
> 
> 
> Just got this message from Comcast regarding FSN HD (627):
> 
> What do you think? Sure beats that non-HD message 24/7!



I saw that message too. My first thought, of course, was to check the channel guide hoping to see a bunch of content listed for 627.


Nope.


The only thing they had listed for tomorrow was one PAC10 basketball game. Hopefully it's only because the channel guide hasn't caught up to the programming yet. I'm getting tired of the ominous "we have no programming" blue screen of death.


----------



## thefalcon2k

It makes me wonder how this other cable company in my town is handling it. They've had FSN HD long before Comcast did this. In fact, in March/April, I will be bailing out of Comcast and going to that company ... I have no choice. Or, I could use a satellite dish.


----------



## ccfoodog

I'm curious if anyone is using the Samsung DTB-H260F stand alone tuner, the Toshiba DR560 DVD-R w/tuner or the LG LST-3510A DVD w/tuner with the current 'extended basic' QAM lineup, and what your experience has been.


I understand that their is a risk that these solutions will become non-viable if they get their wish to encrypt the 'extended' part of the 'extended basic' package.


I'm also curious about other approaches people might be taking for displays without a QAM tuner and/or cablecard other than the Tivo HD approach or using the boxes (converters, set-top boxes, or DVRs) from Comcast.


Thanks,


-john


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15739165
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about other approaches people might be taking for displays without a QAM tuner and/or cablecard other than the Tivo HD approach or using the boxes (converters, set-top boxes, or DVRs) from Comcast.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -john



I use PCs with TV tuner cards that are QAM capable in my HTPCs.


----------



## quarque

In case you have not heard: Congress approved the delay for digital switchover to June 12. But some stations are going ahead anyway on 2/17. I've heard KIRO is one of those switching on 2/17. Anyone have reliable info on other locals? This is going to really confuse the mess with a partial switchover. Congress should have forbid any switchovers for any stations on 2/17.


It is obvious from the earlier post about conversations at the Comcast office that many people are confused about OTA vs. cable technology and who needs to get or change their signal delivery hardware. This surprises me somewhat because of all the media coverage but then it is hard to tell how much of that information actually sank in. Comcast further confused the issue by tellling people "they don't need to do anything" and then telling them "well, you do have to get a DTA box in some cases, at a later date, but that is not related to the 2/17 (now 6/12) switchover...". The whole thing is just too complicated for many people. They really should have been up front about their plans many months ago.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15739165
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is using the Samsung DTB-H260F stand alone tuner, the Toshiba DR560 DVD-R w/tuner or the LG LST-3510A DVD w/tuner with the current 'extended basic' QAM lineup, and what your experience has been.



One of my tuners is an LG LST-3510A. It's generally solid, but has a couple of quirks:


1. It does NOT decode PSIP over QAM, only over 8VSB, so no channel re-mapping or guide data for the locals. This is not an issue over 8VSB.


2. It flakes out when some channels switch program sources (I notice this most often when Q13 switches from a network feed to a local feed.) This is also only an issue when tuning via QAM, not 8VSB.


3. It does not properly enumerate MUXes with subchannels >99. (On the 117-X local insert, the first two digits "10" are clipped.)


4. Channel labelling is useless for QAM, becuase you can only label each MUX, not each subchannel. (If you label 82-X as "PBS", ABC on 82-4 also appears as "PBS").


It was great when it and the Samsung SIR-T451 were about the only QAM capable set-tops. The firmware was frequently updated until the bugs in the DVD player and the 8VSB side of the tuner were worked out. It was great technology five years ago, but I can't imagine it stacks up well against more recent technology.


----------



## thewarm

I use a TiVo HD with a single Multi-Stream Cable Card for my encrypted channels. I use a HDHomerun for my HTPC for all of the (clear QAM) channels. It is the best tuner for non-encrypted content if you use a computer. It can be shared between computers. Along with the networks in HD, I've been able to get those newly added SD channels (30-80ish) for now...


----------



## sangwpark

Hauppauge HD Tuner card, combined with SnapStream's "BeyondTV" software, in my humble opinion, gives an excellent DVR alternative when just using unencrypted QAM. All unencrypted channels are properly mapped (via manual mapping), and completely problem free, even on Vista!


--

Sang


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/15743117
> 
> 
> Hauppauge HD Tuner card, combined with SnapStream's "BeyondTV" software, in my humble opinion, gives an excellent DVR alternative when just using unencrypted QAM. All unencrypted channels are properly mapped (via manual mapping), and completely problem free, even on Vista!
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



I guess I should be more specific. I have 3 Kworld ATSC 110s, a Dvico Fusion 5 lite, and an Avermedia A180 tuner cards that do unencrypted QAM in my MythTV DVR system (it's actually a distributed HTPC system on Linux). It works well too - I get som PSIP information (I don't think comcast transmits it on most of their QAM stations) but I can map them myself and I get 2 weeks worth of guide information from schedules direct.


I've used BeyondTV in XP and that worked well too...


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15739886
> 
> 
> In case you have not heard: Congress approved the delay for digital switchover to June 12. But some stations are going ahead anyway on 2/17. I've heard KIRO is one of those switching on 2/17. Anyone have reliable info on other locals?



KING and KONG will wait until June 12. No analog shut-off at KONG tomorrow or at KING on Feb 17.


KCTS will also wait until June 12. KCTS will remain on ch 41 for digital until then.


----------



## jameskollar

OT:


So thanks for the delay Obama. I was all set to replace my kitchen TV with a 19" Vizio 720P Widescreen LCD with a QAM tuner. I was all set to replace my work out room TV with LCD with a QAM tuner. Looks like those purchases will now be pushed off till June.


BWAAAAAA


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15747376
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> 
> So thanks for the delay Obama. I was all set to replace my kitchen TV with a 19" Vizio 720P Widescreen LCD with a QAM tuner. I was all set to replace my work out room TV with LCD with a QAM tuner. Looks like those purchases will now be pushed off till June.
> 
> 
> BWAAAAAA



Why wait? All of the stations are already broadcasting in digital. Some will move to new channels when they turn off analog. But, that just means rescanning to get the new channel positions. In fact, if you are getting them from cable, the QAM positions may never change at all. Or, they'll change unannounced, at your provider's whim, the same as always. Am I missing something here?


----------



## wareagle

No point in putting off the digital TV purchase -- but James now has 4 more months to sell his analog TV to one of those people who hasn't gotten the word about the cutoff.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15731586
> 
> 
> Just got this message from Comcast regarding FSN HD (627):
> 
> What do you think? Sure beats that non-HD message 24/7!



I don't recall seeing that message. The guide said there was a game on 627 tonight, but alas, the blue screen.


----------



## narunet

Right now I have DirecTV, but I am going to be moving soon from a house to an apartment for financial reasons, and wont be able to put up a dish due to no line of sight. What is the best package to get with Comcast and 2 HD receivers and 2 SDs? Haven't been with them in a while so, not up with the newest packages.


----------



## thefalcon2k

For those of you curious about why FSN HD is still not FSN HD, just got word that it has been delayed by an unknown source (FSN or Comcast). The new guaranteed date is Friday, February 13th.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15750963
> 
> 
> For those of you curious about why FSN HD is still not FSN HD, just got word that it has been delayed by an unknown source (FSN or Comcast). The new guaranteed date is Friday, February 13th.



Friday the 13th of what year?


----------



## donwt

Has any one started getting these new channels yet and if so in what area. I am in the Olympia area.


----------



## rickeame

Anyone know if Sammamish has gotten the new channels yet? I'm holding out to make the switch.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15768644
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Sammamish has gotten the new channels yet? I'm holding out to make the switch.



Not in the northern part of sammamish where I am....I am told it is very neighborhood specific


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15768644
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Sammamish has gotten the new channels yet? I'm holding out to make the switch.



I was told that in my part of northern Sammamish it would probably be July before we see the new channels.


Oh well...


----------



## thewarm

Not here in Lake City yet, 98125


----------



## donwt

Maybe we should let them know how we feel and find out about their plans




Comcast Washington State


15815 25th Ave. W

Lynnwood, WA 98087

(425) 741-5600

Ownership: Comcast

Basic Subs: 1.1 million (Seattle, Tacoma, Bellingham, Everett, Olympia, Bremerton, Spokane and Aberdeen, Wash.)

Top Executive: Len Rozek, senior vice president, Washington State


----------



## thefalcon2k

With the delay of the digital transition, what could this mean for Comcast? Will they still continue as planned since it is them who broadcasts channel 30 to 69 to their customers?


Yes, they do say "30 to 80", but analog now has channels 70, 78, & 99 here in Bremerton.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15772837
> 
> 
> With the delay of the digital transition, what could this mean for Comcast? Will they still continue as planned since it is them who broadcasts channel 30 to 69 to their customers? ...



There's no reason for Comcast to change their plans, at least not here in Puget Sound. The cable industry had - at Congress' request - previously agreed to a "quiet period" where they would voluntarily postpone any of their own analog-to-digital transition projects until after the OTA transition on Feb 17. I don't know if the "quiet period" will be extended or not - but it doesn't matter in our case. The Seattle-area cable transition was already underway prior to the "quiet period", and therfore exempted. It should continue as planned.


Edited to add: the delay DOES mean that everyone (consumers, Comcast, broadcasters, media) will be even more confiused than before.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15772964
> 
> 
> the delay DOES mean that everyone (consumers, Comcast, broadcasters, media) will be even more confiused than before.



Jim, I completely agree with this fact. I, for one, am not happy with this delay at all. It's Congress that's not understanding that there is people out there that can (and will) survive with DVD, VHS, or even video games. Maybe not everybody is interested in the digital transition! I can name one person who doesn't care, and I can also name one person who doesn't even use TV ... she just uses her DVD Player!


If my friends are fully capable of surviving, why can't Congress get that through their head? Can we say "Internet Access"?


----------



## cbrucia

FYI for baseball fans on the board...


The In Demand website is listing MLB Extra Innings for 2009 at $199. Still promising those "up to 10 games a week in HD" although apparently that will never include the Seattle market.


Don't know if that $199 will be offered with an "early bird" discount as in past years, but mlb.com today announced that its mlb.tv package via Internet is $10 LESS this season. After adding the option to watch home or away feeds, this year they are adding both home and away radio calls, making it possible to watch the TV broadcast but tune into the radio play-by-play. Potentially very cool.


Now if only Boxee would support mlb.tv and I could easily pipe that to my TV...best of both worlds that would be.


----------



## aviators99

Most of us probably don't care about this, but when Comcast is downconverting the digital channels to analog channels, they are ZOOMING HD programming. This means a good portion of the picture is being cut off. Programs like Saturday Night Live (and others that are not 4:3 protected) are unwatchable, as the action is now often occurring outside the picture.


Can someone get through to the right people there and explain why this is a bad idea?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15778012
> 
> 
> Most of us probably don't care about this, but when Comcast is downconverting the digital channels to analog channels, they are ZOOMING HD programming. This means a good portion of the picture is being cut off. Programs like Saturday Night Live (and others that are not 4:3 protected) are unwatchable, as the action is now often occurring outside the picture.
> 
> 
> Can someone get through to the right people there and explain why this is a bad idea?



First, if you are from Pembroke Pines, Florida why are you posting in the SEATTLE comcast thread?


Second, I'm pretty sure it's the programming source (eg, local network affiliate) that controls the aspect ratio (Comcast passes thru whatever they're fed).


Third, are you sure you've made the correct settings on your cable box, for TV Shape, 4:3 Override, etc? Assuming you have a Motorola box (which we have here in the SEATTLE Comcast market), see this article:

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rola_DVR/Setup


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15778992
> 
> 
> First, if you are from Pembroke Pines, Florida why are you posting in the SEATTLE comcast thread?
> 
> 
> Second, I'm pretty sure it's the programming source (eg, local network affiliate) that controls the aspect ratio (Comcast passes thru whatever they're fed).
> 
> 
> Third, are you sure you've made the correct settings on your cable box, for TV Shape, 4:3 Override, etc? Assuming you have a Motorola box (which we have here in the SEATTLE Comcast market), see this article:
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rola_DVR/Setup



Nope, it's Comcast. I had the following e-mail exchange with KING5:



> Quote:
> I am assuming that you are watching KING via Comcast. Unfortunately, the problem you describe is a result of how Comcast is down-converting our HD signal for SD.
> 
> 
> Christina Fraser
> 
> Manager, Programming Operaitons



Then:



> Quote:
> Yes, our engineering department has expressed concern to Comcast about the way they are down converting the signal. Comcast is using the same method for all stations.



Thanks for the pointer, but I would hope that you would assume that someone who has been on here as long as we have, with as many posts as we have, would know enough to not need them.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15778992
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the programming source (eg, local network affiliate) that controls the aspect ratio (Comcast passes thru whatever they're fed).



That's no longer the case. Comcast, DirecTV, and Dish now take the DT feeds from most of the stations in this market and do the downconverting themselves. KCTS provides a separate 4:3 analog feed to Comcast and controls the aspect ratio itself. But, I believe KCTS may be the only one still doing that.


----------



## jameskollar

Ouch! Still want to know why you care about KING5 in Pembroke Pines, FL.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15778012
> 
> 
> Most of us probably don't care about this, but when Comcast is downconverting the digital channels to analog channels, they are ZOOMING HD programming. This means a good portion of the picture is being cut off. Programs like Saturday Night Live (and others that are not 4:3 protected) are unwatchable, as the action is now often occurring outside the picture.



There's a difference between zooming and doing a center cut. Which have you observed? A center cut will crop graphics that are outside the 4:3 safe area. Zooming will take graphics that are inside 4:3 safe and expand them outside the safe area. A zoom will crop the bottoms of tickers and the tops of heads along with material on the sides.


I have seen some content cropped on the sides (material that was not produced 4:3 safe). I haven't observed anything that looks like it is being zoomed by Comcast's downconverting, not that I watch the SD versions all that much.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15781787
> 
> 
> Ouch! Still want to know why you care about KING5 in Pembroke Pines, FL.



It's simply that I don't go in and change my profile every time I change cities. I have homes in multiple places.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15782393
> 
> 
> There's a difference between zooming and doing a center cut. Which have you observed? A center cut will crop graphics that are outside the 4:3 safe area. Zooming will take graphics that are inside 4:3 safe and expand them outside the safe area. A zoom will crop the bottoms of tickers and the tops of heads along with material on the sides.
> 
> 
> I have seen some content cropped on the sides (material that was not produced 4:3 safe). I haven't observed anything that looks like it is being zoomed by Comcast's downconverting, not that I watch the SD versions all that much.



I'm fairly sure that it's zooming, but I haven't done a side-by-side comparison. Neither should be acceptable for HD content that isn't 4:3-protected.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782584
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure that it's zooming, but I haven't done a side-by-side comparison. Neither should be acceptable for HD content that isn't 4:3-protected.



Actually, I'm certain it's zooming, because the source material is 16:9 letterboxed.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782584
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure that it's zooming, but I haven't done a side-by-side comparison. Neither should be acceptable for HD content that isn't 4:3-protected.



Zooming certainly isn't. But, as I said, I haven't seen any sign that Comcast is zooming. It's not hard to spot.


As for center cut, what would you have them do instead? Letterbox is the alternative. But, that would lead to "postage stamping" genuine 4:3 content that has been upconverted to 16:9 for DT transmission. (You know, black bars on all four sides and small picture in the middle of the screen.) When stations had analog and digital channels, they could manage the analog content separately. That flexibility is gone now. The SD side has to be center cut or letterboxed. The networks and stations have elected to center cut. So, 16:9 content has to be produced 4:3 safe.


Did you have something else in mind as a solution?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782620
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm certain it's zooming, because the source material is 16:9 letterboxed.



What material is that? There's almost nothing letterboxed on commercial TV stations, except for commercials.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15782661
> 
> 
> Zooming certainly isn't. But, as I said, I haven't seen any sign that Comcast is zooming. It's not hard to spot.
> 
> 
> As for center cut, what would you have them do instead? Letterbox is the alternative. But, that would lead to "postage stamping" genuine 4:3 content that has been upconverted to 16:9 for DT transmission. (You know, black bars on all four sides and small picture in the middle of the screen.) When stations had analog and digital channels, they could manage the analog content separately. That flexibility is gone now. The SD side has to be center cut or letterboxed. The networks and stations have elected to center cut. So, 16:9 content has to be produced 4:3 safe.
> 
> 
> Did you have something else in mind as a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> What material is that? There's almost nothing letterboxed on commercial TV stations, except for commercials.



Okay, disregard that last comment, and I'm still not sure whether they are zooming or center cutting...


I'm not sure if NBC still transmits an SD feed, but when they did (recently), they transmitted SNL, ER, The Tonight Show, Conan Obrien, and perhaps some others as letterboxed. People watching SD certainly became used to that, so I don't know why they would complain about it now. That's what Comcast should do (at least for these shows).


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782732
> 
> 
> Okay, disregard that last comment, and I'm still not sure whether they are zooming or center cutting...



From everything I've seen, they're center cutting.



> Quote:
> I'm not sure if NBC still transmits an SD feed...



It doesn't. That's gone because all OTA was supposed be digital as of 2/17.



> Quote:
> ...but when they did (recently), they transmitted SNL, ER, The Tonight Show, Conan Obrien, and perhaps some others as letterboxed. People watching SD certainly became used to that, so I don't know why they would complain about it now. That's what Comcast should do (at least for these shows).



NBC did a 14:9 letterbox for selected shows produced in wide screen format. It was OK because it was used selectively. But, the demise of analog transmission means a single approach has to work for everything. As I said before, the stations and networks have decided that center cut is the least objectionable approach. The postage stamp problem with letterboxing will be significant for quite awhile. There's a tremendous amount of native 4:3 content on many channels.


The real solution is AFD, which switches between centercut and letterbox on the fly. But, that requires transmission encoders and reception decoders. You'd need AFD software in set top boxes and TVs, which isn't likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## aviators99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15782810
> 
> 
> It doesn't. That's gone because all OTA was supposed be digital as of 2/17.



I guess I just assumed that people with SD TVs would get a letterboxed version of HD programming. This is a terrible development. What do the government-subsidized converter boxes do? What do the satellite providers do?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782878
> 
> 
> I guess I just assumed that people with SD TVs would get a letterboxed version of HD programming. This is a terrible development. What do the government-subsidized converter boxes do? What do the satellite providers do?



In Seattle, at least, Dish and DirecTV are center cutting the local station DT feeds. That started in October. With converter boxes, I believe it's up to the owner. The boxes have settings for center cut and letterbox.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15781785
> 
> 
> That's no longer the case. Comcast, DirecTV, and Dish now take the DT feeds from most of the stations in this market and do the downconverting themselves. KCTS provides a separate 4:3 analog feed to Comcast and controls the aspect ratio itself. But, I believe KCTS may be the only one still doing that.



I've been told by the CE at KCPQ that they're providing a separate center cut feed to Comcast.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15739165
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is using the Samsung DTB-H260F stand alone tuner, the Toshiba DR560 DVD-R w/tuner or the LG LST-3510A DVD w/tuner with the current 'extended basic' QAM lineup, and what your experience has been.
> 
> 
> I understand that their is a risk that these solutions will become non-viable if they get their wish to encrypt the 'extended' part of the 'extended basic' package.
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about other approaches people might be taking for displays without a QAM tuner and/or cablecard other than the Tivo HD approach or using the boxes (converters, set-top boxes, or DVRs) from Comcast.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -john



I've been using the Samsung for about a year and a half and mine has been solid.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Thanks Comcast for getting my hopes up in December for SpeedHD, but it looks like it will be half way through the NASCAR season before my area gets SpeedHD....


But you will give me crappy worthless stations like FamilyHD and DisneyHD that hardly ever show HD stuff!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15783391
> 
> 
> I've been told by the CE at KCPQ that they're providing a separate center cut feed to Comcast.



I wonder why they'd be doing that. KCTS is maintaining a seperate analog feed so that they can mix and match letterbox and center cut, depending on the original aspect ratio of the program content.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15784074
> 
> 
> I wonder why they'd be doing that. KCTS is maintaining a seperate analog feed so that they can mix and match letterbox and center cut, depending on the original aspect ratio of the program content.



On the face of it, it doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviators99* /forum/post/15782572
> 
> 
> It's simply that I don't go in and change my profile every time I change cities. I have homes in multiple places.



OT somewhat


Sorry, I was just making a poor attempt at a joke.










Have you seen what they sometimes do with 4:3 material on the SCFI channel? It may be called zooming, I really don't know, but to me it seems like they zoom in leaving *small* blakck bars on the side of a widescreen. Much smaller than with 4:3 OAR. To me, that seems like a decent compromise. You lose some of the vertical material but preserve some of the important? horizontal material. Not a bad affect. But then again, it may take a widescreen to display this which does not help you.


How about if they just letter box the whole thing? Does that work for you analog folks?


Finally, will the digital feed take care of this on 4:3 material because then you will be getting it as the broadcaster intended? Just curious and a little over my head since this is not how I watch TV at all.


BTW: Besides stretch-o-matic, I think the worst zooming done is when they fill a widescreen with 4:3 material and leave the center alone and begin to progressively strecth the edges until it fits. The further away you are from the center, the more it is stretched. Nasty stuff.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15785066
> 
> 
> Have you seen what they sometimes do with 4:3 material on the SCFI channel? It may be called zooming, I really don't know, but to me it seems like they zoom in leaving *small* blakck bars on the side of a widescreen. Much smaller than with 4:3 OAR. To me, that seems like a decent compromise. You lose some of the vertical material but preserve some of the important? horizontal material. Not a bad affect. But then again, it may take a widescreen to display this which does not help you.



SciFi does some zooming and ends up cropping the bottoms of supers. Ugly.



> Quote:
> How about if they just letter box the whole thing? Does that work for you analog folks?



It doesn't work for the local stations and networks, which is all that matters when it comes to cable, satellite, and such. OTA users with converter boxes can choose for themselves.



> Quote:
> Finally, will the digital feed take care of this on 4:3 material because then you will be getting it as the broadcaster intended? Just curious and a little over my head since this is not how I watch TV at all.



The digital feed will be 16:9. The local station will determine how the content is formatted. Generally, HD sources will appear as 16:9 full screen while 4:3 sources will be upconverted to 16:9 consisting of a 4:3 image with side curtains. When the distributor center cuts the 16:9 image for older analog sets, the side curtains will be cropped off, producing the same ole 4:3 image analog users are accustomed to seeing.


----------



## ccfoodog

Are people requesting cable cards in the Bothell(ish) area able to get M-Cards (vs. S-Cards)? Is there a magic phrase (or dance) to ensure you get one?


Thanks,


-john


----------



## djmattyb

I got this in the mail today. Says that the "network enhancement" will begin in my area on March 16, 2009. I scanned in everything I got from them for anyone who wants to see. A PDF is attached to this post.

 

Comcast Digital Broadcast Transition.pdf 253.5556640625k . file


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/15790081
> 
> 
> I got this in the mail today. Says that the "network enhancement" will begin in my area on March 16, 2009. I scanned in everything I got from them for anyone who wants to see. A PDF is attached to this post.



Very cool! I believe this is the first report on this thread of an actual date to see the beginning of bandwidth reclamation. It will be interesting to see if channels 30-70 all disappear on that date, or if channels disappear in phases, or if Comcast delays the process at all now that notice has been given. It will be also very interesting to see how quickly HD channels are added to replace the analogs.


I guess you're our guinea pig. I am looking forward to seeing the process play out in Sammamish one of these days.


----------



## ccfoodog

I got one of those too (un-incorporated Snohomish between Lynnwood, Bothell and Mill Creek), but stupidly misplaced it.


I don't recall any dates they may have mentioned.


-john


----------



## djmattyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15791175
> 
> 
> I got one of those too (un-incorporated Snohomish between Lynnwood, Bothell and Mill Creek), but stupidly misplaced it.
> 
> 
> I don't recall any dates they may have mentioned.
> 
> 
> -john



That's kind of where I am. They probably sent this info to our area first since we are one of the first areas to get Fios. I'm switching to Fios too by the way. My install is set for the 20th.


----------



## Bruceko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/15790081
> 
> 
> I got this in the mail today. Says that the "network enhancement" will begin in my area on March 16, 2009. I scanned in everything I got from them for anyone who wants to see. A PDF is attached to this post.



I got it in the mail today also. I am about ready to go fios if comcast doesn't get more hd fast.


----------



## pav707

Received letter in Covington (SE King Co) today as well. Same start date, 3/16.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15789815
> 
> 
> Are people requesting cable cards in the Bothell(ish) area able to get M-Cards (vs. S-Cards)? Is there a magic phrase (or dance) to ensure you get one?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -john



You can drive to the Aurora store (in Seattle) and pick one up. Then call Comcast when you get home and "pair it up".


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /forum/post/15791175
> 
> 
> I got one of those too (un-incorporated Snohomish between Lynnwood, Bothell and Mill Creek), but stupidly misplaced it.
> 
> 
> I don't recall any dates they may have mentioned.
> 
> 
> -john



I live near that area and I usually toss all stuff I get from comcast - I hope I get another notification if I've already gotten one. I will be wanting those boxes for a couple rooms... Hopefully they will provide some other avenue of requesting and receiving them.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/15794329
> 
> 
> I live near that area and I usually toss all stuff I get from comcast - I hope I get another notification if I've already gotten one. I will be wanting those boxes for a couple rooms... Hopefully they will provide some other avenue of requesting and receiving them.



You can always walk into the Comcast office and pick them up. I did that at the Redmond office a month ago, and have yet to receive any mail notification.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/15790081
> 
> 
> I got this in the mail today. Says that the "network enhancement" will begin in my area on March 16, 2009. I scanned in everything I got from them for anyone who wants to see. A PDF is attached to this post.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skihoodoo* /forum/post/15794985
> 
> 
> well alot of analog channels are gone in the Albany area they are as follows...



It looks like in the Portland area, Comcast took off many, but not all analog channels initially. The analog channels were replaced with an on-screen message telling subscribers that more analog would be disappearing soon and to visit a local service center or call an 800 number to get a DTA.


----------



## thefalcon2k

One this hits Tacoma/Lakewood (Pierce County), I'd really like to see what happens with the secondary digital channels (79.1, 79.2, etc.)! After all, I've been able to watch the Speed Network (Channel 408 in Bremerton, Channel 33 in Pierce County) for quite some time without a digital box.


Then, when the time comes for the notification, if I'm still living here (I am moving out of the Comcast programming area), I'd really like to see the blackout!


Believe me, it's going to be real fun with a friend of mine! He is also guilty of throwing Comcast stuff away, and won't rent anything else because he thinks he has to pay for it (not counting the cable modem for internet).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/15752942
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th of what year?



Not sure -- but not this one. Don't expect it tomorrow. The date for FSN HD to go full time is now the old familiar "TBD".


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15807278
> 
> 
> Not sure -- but not this one. Don't expect it tomorrow. The date for FSN HD to go full time is now the old familiar "TBD".



Where did you hear this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15807710
> 
> 
> Where did you hear this?



Deep Throat.


----------



## artshotwell

Is anyone else continuing to get audio dropouts on some KCTS/PBS programming? This is frustrating me no end. I have the problem during some shows and not others. And, my emails to KCTS have not been answered.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15813871
> 
> 
> Is anyone else continuing to get audio dropouts on some KCTS/PBS programming? This is frustrating me no end. I have the problem during some shows and not others. And, my emails to KCTS have not been answered.



This is a classic finger-pointing problem:
The problem only happens with KCTS-HD, not other stations, and only with recent, nationally-syndicated PBS shows. There's something clearly different about these shows and/or this station.
The problem only happens when using Comcast/Moto boxes, not any other HD cable receivers - in fact it's specific to the Comcast guide software (the old MSFT software didn't have this problem). There's something clearly different about this box/software.

Comcast: clearly it's a KCTS issue, no other stations have this problem!


KCTS: clearly it's a Comcast/Moto issue, no other devices have this problem!


I finally gave up watching KCTS-HD using the Comcast/Moto box entirely. Now I watch/record this channel using Media Center and HD Homerun tuner - no audio problems, works great!


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15813871
> 
> 
> Is anyone else continuing to get audio dropouts on some KCTS/PBS programming? This is frustrating me no end. I have the problem during some shows and not others. And, my emails to KCTS have not been answered.



Hi Art:


It's odd that your emails are not being answered at all. Even with a "canned" response, which we try not to do. What address are you sending them to?


Tim


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15814052
> 
> 
> This is a classic finger-pointing problem:
> The problem only happens with KCTS-HD, not other stations, and only with recent, nationally-syndicated PBS shows. There's something clearly different about these shows and/or this station.
> The problem only happens when using Comcast/Moto boxes, not any other HD cable receivers - in fact it's specific to the Comcast guide software (the old MSFT software didn't have this problem). There's something clearly different about this box/software.
> 
> Comcast: clearly it's a KCTS issue, no other stations have this problem!
> 
> 
> KCTS: clearly it's a Comcast/Moto issue, no other devices have this problem!
> 
> 
> I finally gave up watching KCTS-HD using the Comcast/Moto box entirely. Now I watch/record this channel using Media Center and HD Homerun tuner - no audio problems, works great!



The problem is with the Comcast/Moto boxes and I can prove it. But that's a whole different story. Have you seen the problem on the Moto boxes in the last three or four days. I've made several adjustments to our encoders and am curious if it is having any affect at all.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/15814081
> 
> 
> The problem is with the Comcast/Moto boxes and I can prove it. But that's a whole different story. Have you seen the problem on the Moto boxes in the last three or four days. I've made several adjustments to our encoders and am curious if it is having any affect at all.



Tim, I personally have no doubt the core underlying bug is in the Comcast software. But there also must be something unique to the KCTS encoding or content that is triggering this bug, since it doesn't happen elsewhere.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15814164
> 
> 
> Tim, I personally have no doubt the core underlying bug is in the Comcast software. But there also must be something unique to the KCTS encoding or content that is triggering this bug, since it doesn't happen elsewhere.



It's just such a frustrating thing. For everyone. I appreciate the feedback I get here as I work towards a resolution.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/15814073
> 
> 
> Hi Art:
> 
> It's odd that your emails are not being answered at all. Even with a "canned" response, which we try not to do. What address are you sending them to?
> 
> Tim



I've actually been using the form at this page on the KCTS site:
http://www.kcts9.org/tvschedule/digital/help/cable 

And, in my last one, I asked that it be forwarded to an engineer.

I don't know about it in the last few days. I've just about given up on KCTS. I'll watch Washington Week tonight, but frankly, I don't remember ever having a problem with WW.


----------



## glouie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15813871
> 
> 
> Is anyone else continuing to get audio dropouts on some KCTS/PBS programming? This is frustrating me no end. I have the problem during some shows and not others. And, my emails to KCTS have not been answered.



Probably unrelated, but I don't even use a Comcast box, just direct into the set, and this week the KOMO/KCTS channel's signal strength dropped enough to cause pretty consistent video and audio breakup/dropout. For the past couple of weeks, signal strength for those channels (as seen on my TV) was very low, but not causing a problem. All other channels are fine. This is in Wallingford/Seattle.


----------



## techtraxnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glouie* /forum/post/15817050
> 
> 
> Probably unrelated, but I don't even use a Comcast box, just direct into the set, and this week the KOMO/KCTS channel's signal strength dropped enough to cause pretty consistent video and audio breakup/dropout. For the past couple of weeks, signal strength for those channels (as seen on my TV) was very low, but not causing a problem. All other channels are fine. This is in Wallingford/Seattle.



Same here. I'm on Capital Hill/Seattle and don't use a Comcast box, just my TV's QAM tuner. Signal strength on KOMO and KCTS has been low to non-existent since I got my Samsung HDTV last Spring. I usually switch to OTA when I want to watch those channels. All the other locals come in fine.


I can't get any of the QAM 9X-X channels either, although they're supposedly unencrypted.


Since I get cable service through my condo association, I haven't tried calling Comcast to see if they could diagnose the problem. Figured I'd just wait until they switch everything to digital and see what happens.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtraxnw* /forum/post/15821413
> 
> 
> Same here. I'm on Capital Hill/Seattle and don't use a Comcast box, just my TV's QAM tuner. Signal strength on KOMO and KCTS has been low to non-existent since I got my Samsung HDTV last Spring. I usually switch to OTA when I want to watch those channels. All the other locals come in fine.
> 
> 
> I can't get any of the QAM 9X-X channels either, although they're supposedly unencrypted.
> 
> 
> Since I get cable service through my condo association, I haven't tried calling Comcast to see if they could diagnose the problem. Figured I'd just wait until they switch everything to digital and see what happens.



It is possible that Comcast maintains the cable distribution system within the condo complex.


We had an issue with some channels (higher-numbered native channels) that were marginal at best. Had a Comcast tech come out, he looked at signal levels for individual channels and immediately decided that the splitters were old versions that lacked sufficient bandwidth for the higher-frequency channels.


He found one splitter in the wall behind the living room cable outlet and the other behind a bedroom cable outlet. He replaced both and all has been perfect reception-wise since. Had the resulting signal levels been outside of acceptable range, he was prepared to make upstream changes to correct it.


I should have taken down his name because he is the ONLY Comcast tech I have encountered that is deserving of the title technician. All others I have dealt with for the last 20+ years (includes pre-Comcast AT&T/TCI) could barely place and terminate cable wiring correctly.


----------



## Kipa

Are there any other comcast specials other than what's listed on their website? My mother is moving to seattle and needs cable/phone/internet. Was thinking of just getting a comcast bundle of these 3. Looking for the best deal. Any help would be appreciated. Thx,


Kipa


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa* /forum/post/15835607
> 
> 
> Are there any other comcast specials other than what's listed on their website? My mother is moving to seattle and needs cable/phone/internet. Was thinking of just getting a comcast bundle of these 3. Looking for the best deal. Any help would be appreciated. Thx,
> 
> 
> Kipa



depends on what part of Seattle she is moving to. You might get a better deal if you go through Verizon and get the FIOS service. Their pricing is way better than anything you will ever get from Comcast.


----------



## Kipa

Tried to get Fios, but got denied. She's moving to Queen Anne, which is Qwest territory. Would you also steer me towards the Qwest/DirectTV route?


Kipa



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15835637
> 
> 
> depends on what part of Seattle she is moving to. You might get a better deal if you go through Verizon and get the FIOS service. Their pricing is way better than anything you will ever get from Comcast.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa* /forum/post/15837198
> 
> 
> Tried to get Fios, but got denied. She's moving to Queen Anne, which is Qwest territory. Would you also steer me towards the Qwest/DirectTV route?
> 
> 
> Kipa



I wouldn't use Qwest if it was the only landline service out there. Believe me, I switched from Qwest to Comcast Digital Voice. It's cheaper for what I do, LOL! But, DirecTV is kinda nice in a way! I've seen improvements since 2003, that's for sure!


So, whatever works, I guess!


----------



## yvovandoorn

I've been reading through the last 30 pages of this thread so I might have missed but I have a TivoHD with a Motoral Mcard and I can't access the new channels for the life of me. Whenever I access a new HD channel, say for example 657 (which is CNNHD) or 664 (which is TBSHD) I get a message saying "Channel not available. You may need CableCARD decoders to view this channel."


What do I need to do to get the new channels to work. I have the Digital Classic Package.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yvovandoorn* /forum/post/15839583
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What do I need to do to get the new channels to work. I have the Digital Classic Package.



Do you have reason to believe that your area has the new HD channels? If so, call Comcast. If not, you may have to wait.


----------



## yvovandoorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15839822
> 
> 
> Do you have reason to believe that your area has the new HD channels? If so, call Comcast. If not, you may have to wait.



Usually my Tivo severely lags behind on guide data (as much as 4-5 weeks) when it comes to new channels. I have my zip code set properly (98056) so I'd figure that if it is seeing the new channels with the proper zip code, that I am getting the channels. Also on unrelated note (but perhaps it is related?) is that DOCSIS 3.0 cable modems are being rolled out to my area as well.


Where can I verify what zip codes have the new channels?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yvovandoorn* /forum/post/15842282
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Where can I verify what zip codes have the new channels?



If this helps try 98498. That's my zip code and I have the new channels. The channel lineup should be the same.


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa* /forum/post/15837198
> 
> 
> Tried to get Fios, but got denied. She's moving to Queen Anne, which is Qwest territory. Would you also steer me towards the Qwest/DirectTV route?
> 
> 
> Kipa



I would stay away from DirecTV. Unless you guys like a 2 year contract, DTV is not that great.

Comcast might be the way to go until FIOS becomes available in more areas around Seattle.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/15842789
> 
> 
> I would stay away from DirecTV. Unless you guys like a 2 year contract, DTV is not that great.
> 
> Comcast might be the way to go until FIOS becomes available in more areas around Seattle.



I've got DTV (along with a basic cable subscription for my non DTV rooms) and I have liked it. Cable is catching up with the # of HD channels though. When I first got it, it was way beyond comcast in HD. The two year subscription doesn't bother me, as I signed up under a couple of specials (AAA, new member, etc.) that last two years and will keep it much less expensive than the equivalent cable package over that time anyway.


I think it gets down to specifics (do you do okay with contracts, what features do you want with your DVR, your location, how many rooms you want service in, what channels you want) They don't have the exact same set of channels. When I got direcTV, there was no Tennis channel on comcast. Now Comcast has the tennis channel, but not in HD like DTV. I'm a big tennis fan, so this is important to me. Similarly for NFL Sunday Ticket games in HD. DirecTV Olympic coverage and tennis coverage of the majors knocked comcast out the park (it had multiple channels dedicated to multiple events/tennis courts in HD). On the flipside, cable has some channels I like that DTV doesn't.


The DirecTV DVR has it's own advantages and disadvantages as well... but that's another subject. Just know what you want and do your research before deciding... For me what is better has changed over time...


----------



## jaydeflix

Does anyone know if Comcast has ever admitted to the 'infinite recording' bug and, if so, is there any 'internal language' one could use to remind the service rep you're dealing with about it?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/15844817
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has ever admitted to the 'infinite recording' bug and, if so, is there any 'internal language' one could use to remind the service rep you're dealing with about it?



Is it really an infinite recording? The recording problems I've had seem to have self-limited to 12 hours.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Just thought I'd inform you guys that NBA TV is now unencrypted! I just picked it up on a ClearQAM scan in Kitsap County. I'm really confused here!


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15849815
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd inform you guys that NBA TV is now unencrypted! I just picked it up on a ClearQAM scan in Kitsap County. I'm really confused here!



NBATV is currently in the middle of a free preview.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/15846739
> 
> 
> Is it really an infinite recording? The recording problems I've had seem to have self-limited to 12 hours.



Well, good point. Infinite isn't really the best word, but it's shorter than 'Until it runs out of space'. It only seems to stop on my box if it runs out of space or if something else is scheduled to start recording on whatever tuner is recording.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/15852260
> 
> 
> Well, good point. Infinite isn't really the best word, but it's shorter than 'Until it runs out of space'. It only seems to stop on my box if it runs out of space or if something else is scheduled to start recording on whatever tuner is recording.



I knew what you meant... I've had several recordings that ended in 12 hours. Maybe the drive was full, can't remember. None was HD.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/15844817
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has ever admitted to the 'infinite recording' bug and, if so, is there any 'internal language' one could use to remind the service rep you're dealing with about it?



Did you see my post earlier in this thread about a way to consistently repro the problem? I've not had any luck trying to get through to tech support. But maybe you will. I wish there was a good way to submit bugs.


All tech support wants to do is send me a new box.


----------



## Logan224

Does anyone notice that something is wrong with the Emergency Alert System. It came on around 6 pm today and I was hard to read, the message was flickering and moving up and down the screen. I've noticed a month ago it used to work just fine.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/15853163
> 
> 
> All tech support wants to do is send me a new box.



That might be the only way to fix that problem. I have had one specific problem with my box since they released the current guide software from the Microsoft guide and the only fix for it is to send me a new box as well.


In fact, it might be the infinite recording problem you're referring to! When I turn the box off, the video stays on, there's no sound, and the recording light comes on.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Logan224* /forum/post/15858642
> 
> 
> Does anyone notice that something is wrong with the Emergency Alert System. It came on around 6 pm today and I was hard to read, the message was flickering and moving up and down the screen. I've noticed a month ago it used to work just fine.



Yes, both Amber Alerts generated yesterday were similar with C-SPAN along the top quarter and then the message along the bottom three=quarters, though it was legible.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/15853163
> 
> 
> Did you see my post earlier in this thread about a way to consistently repro the problem? I've not had any luck trying to get through to tech support. But maybe you will. I wish there was a good way to submit bugs.
> 
> 
> All tech support wants to do is send me a new box.



Your steps were pretty much my steps, but they can't repro the problem. I was really hoping for a 'Yeah, it's Bug #45324' so I could get them to comment on any kind of fix.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15859106
> 
> 
> ...When I turn the box off, the video stays on, there's no sound, and the recording light comes on.



Here's the bug report on the record light coming on:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rding_going_on


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15859106
> 
> 
> That might be the only way to fix that problem. I have had one specific problem with my box since they released the current guide software from the Microsoft guide and the only fix for it is to send me a new box as well.
> 
> 
> In fact, it might be the infinite recording problem you're referring to! When I turn the box off, the video stays on, there's no sound, and the recording light comes on.



I think Abeck actually has a handle on the problem. A new box will not help. Having three recordings scheduled for the same time on the same box is a no-no. I can see how this hapened. The sotware writers never thought about that scenario, who would do such a thng? (their thoughts), the testers never though about that scenario. The bug got out. I really think it was good work by Abeck to discover the problem. It's a software problem and new hardware will not fix it unless it has new software in it that fixes the problem (yeah, right).


That said, never, ever set up three recordings for the same time. Problem solved. And it does suck there is no way to report this bug to tech support.


----------



## tlavelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15842311
> 
> 
> If this helps try 98498. That's my zip code and I have the new channels. The channel lineup should be the same.



I have Comcast, a Tivo Series3, and live in Seattle. I've been perplexed for the past month by the extra ~19 HD channels that I cannot receive, too. I called Comcast and was told that these new channels are part of an "HD JumpStart" program or something and they're only being tested in certain areas. At the time that I called them (early Feb) Seattle wasn't on the list of available markets for this "HD JumpStart" package. I assume that Tivo is picking up all reported available Comcast channels and isn't filtering for geography.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlavelle* /forum/post/15870979
> 
> 
> I have Comcast, a Tivo Series3, and live in Seattle. I've been perplexed for the past month by the extra ~19 HD channels that I cannot receive, too. I called Comcast and was told that these new channels are part of an "HD JumpStart" program or something and they're only being tested in certain areas. At the time that I called them (early Feb) Seattle wasn't on the list of available markets for this "HD JumpStart" package. I assume that Tivo is picking up all reported available Comcast channels and isn't filtering for geography.



I don't even know if they can accurately identify the upgraded areas by zip code. It seems to be neighborhood-by-neighborhood, depending on the age, type, and bandwidth of the currently-installed repeater equipment. Some neighborhoods got the new HDs right away; others will have to wait until analog 30-80 are shut off to make room.


----------



## tluxon

I have to make a run to Costco last night but didn't want to miss the Washington-UCLA game on 627. I set it to record with an extra 15 minutes and headed out the door. When I returned I got busy with the family until the game would've been over. Later, I tried to play the recording and it only went to the opening frame and wouldn't advance no matter what I did. I'm sure it was recorded because it's taking up about 15 percent of the drive and the progress bar shows a 2:15 length. It's just "stuck" on the opening frame which was a blue screen with white text saying something about FSNHD programming being shown on this channel.


I'm really bummed that I didn't get to see the game, but more than that I want to make sure it doesn't happen again if it's just a matter of swapping out the box. Normally I would've just set it to record on one of the TiVoHD's, but I was in a hurry and set it the fastest way I could at the time.


Anybody else have a problem like this or know what the deal is?


----------



## quarque

tluxon - shoulda gone with the Tivo! They have actual working software. Moto boxes are famous for these events and I have had it happen a few times myself. All I would get is a black screen. Yesterday I happen to glance at the Moto front panel as I was leaving for work and saw the record LED was on. WTF? I did not have anything scheduled so I powered up the TV and found that the Moto had gone into the "infinite recording mode" during Conan. It had 487 minutes of King5 infomercials and my drive was 97% full. Life in Moto land is never dull...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlavelle* /forum/post/15870979
> 
> 
> I have Comcast, a Tivo Series3, and live in Seattle. I've been perplexed for the past month by the extra ~19 HD channels that I cannot receive, too. I called Comcast and was told that these new channels are part of an "HD JumpStart" program or something and they're only being tested in certain areas. At the time that I called them (early Feb) Seattle wasn't on the list of available markets for this "HD JumpStart" package. I assume that Tivo is picking up all reported available Comcast channels and isn't filtering for geography.



This has been discussed many times but I will reiterate: Seattle has old, outdated hardware that can't support any more channels without first losing some more analogs. So we are at the mercy of the analog phase-out program at Comcast. This is supposed to start in about 2-3 months. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15875512
> 
> 
> This has been discussed many times but I will reiterate: Seattle has old, outdated hardware that can't support any more channels without first losing some more analogs. So we are at the mercy of the analog phase-out program at Comcast. This is supposed to start in about 2-3 months. Don't hold your breath.



Not meant to excuse for them, but remember the history. First we had TCI and the technology at that time was "state of the art". Then they got bought out by AT&T. They let the system fall into disrepair. I still can't figure out why they even got involved. Worst cableco we could have had as they really had no interest in cable.


Then we had Comcast. At least they are trying to make a difference. But they bought a system that was not maintained very well and they are left picking up the pieces, even after 8 years. It's a huge system and changing the infrastucture is both costly and difficult. Even simple things like the permitting system to allow Comcast to put cable on city poles was/is antiquated and time consuming. If anything, blame our city officials for forming such poor agreements with the previous cablecos and for not helping in every way to help the latest cableco, Comcast.


Here in Tacoma, as an example, they started up a cableco called Click! to compete with Comcast which is an abomination. What a crock. Comcast is not perfect, but our city government is not helping the matter at all. Click! IMO has no reason to exist except to allow me to get a few bucks off my Comcast bill because I live in an area where there is a competing cableco that I have no interest in. I get a Comcast discount because there is a competing useless cableco in my city.


----------



## quarque

james - agree, there is plenty of blame to go around for the mess we have in Seattle (and other cities). The lack of competition is partly to blame. FIOS is finally giving some a choice but again, not in Seattle. Verizon is locked out. So I'm paying $110 a month for what I consider to be $40 worth of service. Lots of SD channels I never watch. Not much HD compared to others. If I did not have a problem with satellite reception (trees) I'd have gone to a sat system years ago.


----------



## levibluewa

Noted that 91.2 -- Speed, 103.7 -- Sci-Fi, and up here 117.1022 CBCDT (16:9) are now blank.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/15878399
> 
> 
> Noted that 91.2 -- Speed, 103.7 -- Sci-Fi, and up here 117.1022 CBCDT (16:9) are now blank.



Still good here in Seattle.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15878084
> 
> 
> Not much HD compared to others. If I did not have a problem with satellite reception (trees) I'd have gone to a sat system years ago.



Not sure I agree with you on this one as long as you accept one caveat. If you are not a sports fan then there is not much difference in HD programming. DirectTV looks like it beats the socks off of Comcast when it comes to HD Sports but I couldn't care less (no, I am not a girly man). There is an advantage to Direct TV, you do get east and west coast feeds of the same networks. That's kinda nice but not enough to make me switch. Anyway, I am happy with the new HD lineup on Comcast. Of course, if you don't have the new lineup, well then I would be forced to agree with you.


----------



## quarque

huh? "not much difference" ??? DirecTV has 90-130 HD (depending on how you count them) and Comcast in Seattle currently has about 30-35 HD depending on what premiums you have. I have about 30 HD since I don't have any premium channels (and no new HD) and still pay $105 a month. That is not much of a baragin in today's market.


----------



## BIslander

What's up with KOMO? The 3pm syndicated red carpet show is in SD instead of HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15886646
> 
> 
> huh? "not much difference" ??? DirecTV has 90-130 HD (depending on how you count them) and Comcast in Seattle currently has about 30-35 HD depending on what premiums you have. I have about 30 HD since I don't have any premium channels (and no new HD) and still pay $105 a month. That is not much of a baragin in today's market.



Believe me, not trying to start an argument. We've both been on this forum for a long time and just wondering why some people say that Sat is so much better. I'm sure I'm not the only one that does not care about sports but maybe the reason I hear this is because I am in a small minority.


Ok, so that out of the way, it is how you count them for DirectTV and this is from their home page. I counted 115 total HD channels which includes a lot of duplicates and East/West feeds which I say should not count as separate channels. There is one nice thing they have and that is multiple channels of premium multiplexes in HD. For exmaple:


Showtime HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Showcase HD

Showtime West HD

Showtime 2 HD


Comcast has the some of the multiplexes but not in HD.


In my count, I leave off east coast feeds, any HD that I can't get in Seattle sports channels, and any other duplicates. If you add in sports channels I have no point to make at all. Satellite blows away Comcast.


So if I remove channels per the rules above (including premium multiplexes) there are about 30 HD channels on DirectTV which is really no different than cable. So what's really left? I am honestly trying my best to be fair. About the only channels I wish we had in HD that DirectTV has that follows these rules is Spike, Speed, and the Smithsonian Channel and the premium multiplexes. Otherwise, the list is basically the same between the two. Add lots of caveats because I am making some judgement calls that others may not agree with.


Problem is, there just is not much more HD for the getting. As far as price goes, can't argue with you there as you are paying way to much for just TV. In fact, I can't find a package for $105 that does not include premier stations which you say you don't get. I'd call Comcast.














I think you're including internet which you don't get directly from DirectTV. If I went that route I'd have to use Qwest internet to get away from Comcast completely and since I am a long way from the POP the best I can get from them is 256KB (not a typo) up and down. Not an option.


For me, my bill is about $210 per month which includes 15MB+ internet, phone, all the premium channels and 2 DVR's. To me, that's not bad. I may be the only one, but I am happy with Comcast.


----------



## sp00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15887319
> 
> 
> What's up with KOMO? The 3pm syndicated red carpet show is in SD instead of HD.



Seems like there are a few channels that aren't in HD that were there yesterday (KOMO, HIST,FOOD...)


----------



## quarque

jameskollar - well my count does not agree with yours, but who cares. Yes, my bill is around $105 but let me look it up....


Here is the detail online: basic + digital classic $67 + HD-DVR $15 + sports $5 + taxes/fees ~$18 = $105. If I were a new subscriber I could get a discount but us old timers just get reamed. No cable internet - I went with Clearwire when it first came out ($30). No broadband phone. Just Cable. Like I said, not much of a bargain.


Note: my package is not offered by Comcast to new customers. The closest one is Digital Preferred w/HBO which is $90.73 per month (discounted for newbies). So after you subtract HBO you'd have what I have.


Edit: I actually have Digital Plus not Digital Classic, which adds about 30 more SD channels sprinkled between 122 and 606. Digital Classic and Plus are not offered any more. See Digital Preferred w/HBO then take out HBO.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sp00* /forum/post/15888114
> 
> 
> Seems like there are a few channels that aren't in HD that were there yesterday (KOMO, HIST,FOOD...)



I think the lack of HD on this particular show was a KOMO problem.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15888535
> 
> 
> jameskollar - well my count does not agree with yours, but who cares. Yes, my bill is around $105 but let me look it up....
> 
> 
> Here is the detail online: basic + digital classic $67 + HD-DVR $15 + sports $5 + taxes/fees ~$18 = $105. If I were a new subscriber I could get a discount but us old timers just get reamed. No cable internet - I went with Clearwire when it first came out ($30). No broadband phone. Just Cable. Like I said, not much of a bargain.



I agree. And really I hope this helps. I just put togher a package that costs $67 but does not include taxes and fees. The prices I am qouting reflects ongoing fees, not the discounts for newbies. Here's what is included:


Digital Starter Package

HDTV

HD STB (I think in addtion to the DVR)

HDDVR ( your paying 15 bucks for that alone)

Sports Package


Your basic package, by my calulcation is $20 too much.


I'd be interested in finding what you find wrong with the way I count the channels but really it is no big deal. I do think you are paying too much for what you are getting. I think the grandfathered package is no longer saving you money but actually costing you more. Same thing happened to me a few years back.


----------



## quarque

James - Digital Starter + HDTV does not get you all the channels I have. Look at the Digital Preferred w/HBO and you'll see a bunch more not in the DS+HD package. Based on their current pricing the $67 is about par for the channels I get. With a sat package I'd be paying about $70 a month but I'd have to pay up front for 2 HD-DVR's. I don't see where I can save $20 unless I cut out channels. Maybe that is worth doing though.


We use Tivos right now for some recording so the Basic Cable (analog) is necessary for those. Of course, I'll have to get DTA boxes pretty soon for the Tivos when analogs go away.


----------



## sp00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15888663
> 
> 
> I think the lack of HD on this particular show was a KOMO problem.



I'm not able to tune the channels with clear QAM... wouldn't that be a comcast problem?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15888896
> 
> 
> James - Digital Starter + HDTV does not get you all the channels I have. Look at the Digital Preferred w/HBO and you'll see a bunch more not in the DS+HD package. Based on their current pricing the $67 is about par for the channels I get. With a sat package I'd be paying about $70 a month but I'd have to pay up front for 2 HD-DVR's. I don't see where I can save $20 unless I cut out channels. Maybe that is worth doing though.
> 
> 
> We use Tivos right now for some recording so the Basic Cable (analog) is necessary for those. Of course, I'll have to get DTA boxes pretty soon for the Tivos when analogs go away.



Well, sorry I couldn't help







Best to you though and I hope someday we will all be in HD nirvana! I have no idea what that means


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sp00* /forum/post/15889078
> 
> 
> I'm not able to tune the channels with clear QAM... wouldn't that be a comcast problem?



Yes. That's something different. My post was about the fact that KOMO aired a 4:3 SD version of an HD feed. The signal was fine, just wrong.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15888043
> 
> 
> About the only channels I wish we had in HD that DirectTV has that follows these rules is Spike, Speed, and the Smithsonian Channel and the premium multiplexes.



Comcast now offers SPEED HD here in Seattle. Channel 620.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15890865
> 
> 
> Comcast now offers SPEED HD here in Seattle. Channel 620.



Oops.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15875512
> 
> 
> This has been discussed many times but I will reiterate: Seattle has old, outdated hardware that can't support any more channels without first losing some more analogs. So we are at the mercy of the analog phase-out program at Comcast. This is supposed to start in about 2-3 months. Don't hold your breath.



Is this true for Sammamish too? I was at my sister's house last night in Redmond and she had all sorts of channels we never saw in Sammamish. I am with DirecTV right now, but am considering a switch back (tired of rain fade). I won't make the switch until they upgrade us though. Looking for anyone who can confirm a when on that one.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/15890865
> 
> 
> Comcast now offers SPEED HD here in Seattle. Channel 620.



We shouldn't rub it in -- that's one of the channels we have in Bellevue that's not yet available in most of Seattle.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15891542
> 
> 
> Is this true for Sammamish too? I was at my sister's house last night in Redmond and she had all sorts of channels we never saw in Sammamish. I am with DirecTV right now, but am considering a switch back (tired of rain fade). I won't make the switch until they upgrade us though. Looking for anyone who can confirm a when on that one.



I live in the north end of Sammamish and was told that July was the likely timeframe for my neighborhood to get the extra channels.


----------



## oversight

Fios is available in my area, but my apartment won't sign the permissions to allow Verizon to come onsite and install the equipment. If I could switch, would save about $20/mo and get MORE HD channels. Legal monopolies suck.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15807278
> 
> 
> ...The date for FSN HD to go full time is now the old familiar "TBD".



Look for it tomorrow (2/24).


----------



## BIslander

Yep. FSN-HD is on Ch 627 this morning.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15891597
> 
> 
> We shouldn't rub it in -- that's one of the channels we have in Bellevue that's not yet available in most of Seattle.



Yeah, we still don't have SpeedHD (or any of the "new" channels) in Normandy Park yet. I keep holding out hope that I'll get it in time for the F1 season, but that's about as likely as another American F1 champion...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15900858
> 
> 
> Yeah, we still don't have SpeedHD (or any of the "new" channels) in Normandy Park yet. I keep holding out hope that I'll get it in time for the F1 season, but that's about as likely as another American F1 champion...



...named Danica Patrick! (Much longer odds.)


----------



## thefalcon2k

I'm very excited to see FSN HD full time now! Now, I wonder if the College Basketball games will be in HD tonight! Go Cougs!


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15889514
> 
> 
> Yes. That's something different. My post was about the fact that KOMO aired a 4:3 SD version of an HD feed. The signal was fine, just wrong.



Noticed KOMO has been doing that a lot lately. Regis and Kelly is sometimes in HD but this morning was SD. In hindsight, must be the national feed because the View immediately following is in HD.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15923277
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to see FSN HD full time now! Now, I wonder if the College Basketball games will be in HD tonight! Go Cougs!



Even the SD stuff on FSN-HD 627 is about ten times better than the crappy Comcast digital SD on channel 30. Last night during the Husky game, I switched back and forth between 30 and 627. While both were basically SD broadcasts, the one on channel 30 looked like I was viewing through a fish tank. Plus it had all kinds of digital noise whenever the scene panned fast. 627 looked pretty good, not HD, but not bad. Praise the Lord.


Does Comcast even begin to understand how terrible their precious digital SD looks on good TVs? Comcast Digital SD is the worst TV I have ever seen. This is the Comcast plan - 400 channels of terrible digital SD crap.


----------



## Mike777

When we are lucky enough to finally get HD games on FSN-HD, watch how whenever FSN wants to run their stupid scroll about the game that is on next, the picture drops from HD to SD. Right when the game is ending and running over their time slot, FSN-supposedly-HD will drop into SD mode to give us some lousy little promo information about the next game. Lame is the only way to describe this. FSN is run by Jed and Jethro Clampett.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15933197
> 
> 
> Even the SD stuff on FSN-HD 627 is about ten times better than the crappy Comcast digital SD on channel 30. Last night during the Husky game, I switched back and forth between 30 and 627. While both were basically SD broadcasts, the one on channel 30 looked like I was viewing through a fish tank. Plus it had all kinds of digital noise whenever the scene panned fast. 627 looked pretty good, not HD, but not bad. Praise the Lord.
> 
> 
> Does Comcast even begin to understand how terrible their precious digital SD looks on good TVs? Comcast Digital SD is the worst TV I have ever seen. This is the Comcast plan - 400 channels of terrible digital SD crap.



Why do you assume the problem is at Comcast's end?


Comcast must carry something like 150 SD digital signals. Something like 148 channels feed Comcast a signal that Comcast successfully transmits clearly to my home. Two channels look lousy -- FSN and CBC. Which seems more likely - that Comcast screws up two channels out of 150 or that Comcast gets a lousy feed from two channels? My guess is that CBC looks bad because Comcast is passing along a weak OTA analog signal from CBC. I don't know how FSN delivers the analog signal that Comcast converts to SD digital, but I'd bet good money is the signal is crap when Comcast gets it.


----------



## deeppurpleman

I just got a notice in the mail saying that on March 31 channels 30-70 are being converted to digital and that I'll need an adapter box to receive these channels. Is this applicable to all TVs or just analog ones? I recently installed a small LCD TV with a digital tuner in our bedroom. Will I need to get an adapter box? Brochure doesn't really say.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/15937269
> 
> 
> I just got a notice in the mail saying that on March 31 channels 30-70 are being converted to digital and that I'll need an adapter box to receive these channels. Is this applicable to all TVs or just analog ones? I recently installed a small LCD TV with a digital tuner in our bedroom. Will I need to get an adapter box? Brochure doesn't really say.



That is one of the things that is going to cost a lot of people a lot of trouble. I suspect that your "digital tuner" is an ASTC tuner which is for OTA only. It will not work on cable. Usually these TV's also have a NTSC tuner so it will work on cable, analog cable, not digital. So you buy the TV, think everything is ok, and whamo, blamo, the digital switch occurs and your TV goes dark (on 30-70). One way you can test this is tune to channel 104 on cable. If you can't tune it, then you're SOL.


You need either a QAM tuner or cablecard capability. LG and others make small LCD's that have the QAM tuners. I would go to thier Web site and look up a few models that might work for you. Good luck!

Here's a model that will work with clear QAM. I can't say for sure of 30-70 will be clear QAM but if they are, youa re good to go.


Jim


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15937471
> 
> 
> That is one of the things that is going to cost a lot of people a lot of trouble. I suspect that your "digital tuner" is an ASTC tuner which is for OTA only. It will not work on cable. Usually these TV's also have a NTSC tuner so it will work on cable, analog cable, not digital. So you buy the TV, think everything is ok, and whamo, blamo, the digital switch occurs and your TV goes dark (on 30-70). One way you can test this is tune to channel 104 on cable. If you can't tune it, then you're SOL.
> 
> 
> You need either a QAM tuner or cablecard capability. LG and others make small LCD's that have the QAM tuners. I would go to thier Web site and look up a few models that might work for you. Good luck!
> 
> Here's a model that will work with clear QAM. I can't say for sure of 30-70 will be clear QAM but if they are, youa re good to go.
> 
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the quick answer. It sounds like I'll need the adapter box but they say I'm entitled to two free ones because of all the other stuff I already get from Comcast.


----------



## wareagle

Input your zip code here (change to United States) to see a list of QAM channels you should be able to tune in with an appropriate digital tuner. The channel numbers don't correspond to Comcast cable box numbers, though.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/15937269
> 
> 
> I just got a notice in the mail saying that on March 31 channels 30-70 are being converted to digital and that I'll need an adapter box to receive these channels. Is this applicable to all TVs or just analog ones? I recently installed a small LCD TV with a digital tuner in our bedroom. Will I need to get an adapter box? Brochure doesn't really say.



TVs have two main types of "digital" tuners - Digital Cable (QAM) and Over-the-Air (ATSC). Many have both; some only have ATSC. Assuming your TV supports QAM, then you MAY be able to tune 30-70 without an adapter, at least for now.


Right now those channels are un-encrypted, and any QAM TV can tune them. However, Comcast has stated they INTEND to encrypt them, IF they receive a waiver from the FCC sometime this year. Once that happens, tuning them will require either 1) a free DTA (adapter) from Comcast, 2) full cable box from Comcast, or 3) Cablecard-compatible 3rd-party device.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15938107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now those channels are un-encrypted, and any QAM TV can tune them. However, Comcast has stated they INTEND to encrypt them, IF they receive a waiver from the FCC sometime this year.



Given that, I'd look for a TV that supports cablecard if you do not want to have a DTA. I have a kitchen TV where I have no room for an outboard tuner. Unfortunately, in the smaller sets (19") cablecard support is spotty or perhaps even non-existant. I need to do more searching. Thanks for clearing up the encryption issue jimre!


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15933797
> 
> 
> Why do you assume the problem is at Comcast's end?
> 
> 
> Comcast must carry something like 150 SD digital signals. Something like 148 channels feed Comcast a signal that Comcast successfully transmits clearly to my home. Two channels look lousy -- FSN and CBC. Which seems more likely - that Comcast screws up two channels out of 150 or that Comcast gets a lousy feed from two channels? My guess is that CBC looks bad because Comcast is passing along a weak OTA analog signal from CBC. I don't know how FSN delivers the analog signal that Comcast converts to SD digital, but I'd bet good money is the signal is crap when Comcast gets it.



At my house, with my 42" LCDTV, I would say out of 150 SD channels, maybe one or two look good. The rest are crap. Where digital SD does look decent is people with older non-HD TVs.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15939702
> 
> 
> At my house, with my 42" LCDTV, I would say out of 150 SD channels, maybe one or two look good. The rest are crap. Where digital SD does look decent is people with older non-HD TVs.



One thing they don't tell you about is to turn 480i override to off on the STB. Turn the box off and press menu. You'll get a setup screen. Hope that helps. If not, I'd like to know as I am in the market for a new TV. It worked for me with my current 50" dlp.


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15938107
> 
> 
> TVs have two main types of "digital" tuners - Digital Cable (QAM) and Over-the-Air (ATSC). Many have both; some only have ATSC. Assuming your TV supports QAM, then you MAY be able to tune 30-70 without an adapter, at least for now.
> 
> 
> Right now those channels are un-encrypted, and any QAM TV can tune them. However, Comcast has stated they INTEND to encrypt them, IF they receive a waiver from the FCC sometime this year. Once that happens, tuning them will require either 1) a free DTA (adapter) from Comcast, 2) full cable box from Comcast, or 3) Cablecard-compatible 3rd-party device.



My tuner says its ATSC/NTSC/QAM. I should be okay unless they start encrypting.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/15942185
> 
> 
> My tuner says its ATSC/NTSC/QAM. I should be okay unless they start encrypting.



Yep, you're ok. I'd like to know if you don't mind. Does the box the TV came in say anywhere on the outside QAM? Reason I ask is I was in Costco the other day and all their TVs said they had NTSC and HDTV Digital. Nowhere did it mention QAM and my assumption is that the TV's only have and ATSC tuner, not QAM. I'd like know if I was right. I actualy hope I was wrong and even though QAM is not mentioned, it has a QAM tuner.


If new TV's do not include a QAM tuner, this is not a good thing for the cableco's. Not a deal breaker, but not good.


BTW: I could not find a TV with Cablecard capability at 19".


----------



## mwnorman

Does anyone have a list of the actual RF channels to virtual channels? I'm looking to see what channel(s) shares HBO HD on the RF side.


Thanks.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15942525
> 
> 
> Yep, you're ok. I'd like to know if you don't mind. Does the box the TV came in say anywhere on the outside QAM? Reason I ask is I was in Costco the other day and all their TVs said they had NTSC and HDTV Digital. Nowhere did it mention QAM and my assumption is that the TV's only have and ATSC tuner, not QAM. I'd like know if I was right. I actualy hope I was wrong and even though QAM is not mentioned, it has a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> If new TV's do not include a QAM tuner, this is not a good thing for the cableco's. Not a deal breaker, but not good.
> 
> 
> BTW: I could not find a TV with Cablecard capability at 19".



I just recently was in the market for a new HDTV and everyone I researched had a QAM tuner, but many did not say so on the box or even in the store descriptions. They often said digital tuner or something similar but didn't specify QAM and/or ATSC. So I think most newer sets do QAM... Just my experience.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/15943275
> 
> 
> I just recently was in the market for a new HDTV and everyone I researched had a QAM tuner, but many did not say so on the box or even in the store descriptions. They often said digital tuner or something similar but didn't specify QAM and/or ATSC. So I think most newer sets do QAM... Just my experience.



Cool. Yeah, they typically say analog and digital tuner on the box. Guess I have nothing to worry about. I will be replacing my kitchen TV when the analog on cable goes down.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/15943275
> 
> 
> I just recently was in the market for a new HDTV and everyone I researched had a QAM tuner, but many did not say so on the box or even in the store descriptions. They often said digital tuner or something similar but didn't specify QAM and/or ATSC. So I think most newer sets do QAM... Just my experience.



I went throught the same quandry a while back when looking for a small HD set for my kitchen area. Many sets say "digital tuner" but unless you can get access to the user guide (paper version or online version) you often can't tell what exactly the TV has. I even found one set that makes no mention ANYWHERE about QAM in the manuals or packaging but does actually have a QAM tuner. So manufacturers are really missing the boat here. They must assume that people are too stupid to know what QAM means. But I can't think of one good reason to leave a major capability of a product out of all literature. That is stupid.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15943506
> 
> 
> I went throught the same quandry a while back when looking for a small HD set for my kitchen area. Many sets say "digital tuner" but unless you can get access to the user guide (paper version or online version) you often can't tell what exactly the TV has. I even found one set that makes no mention ANYWHERE about QAM in the manuals or packaging but does actually have a QAM tuner. So manufacturers are really missing the boat here. They must assume that people are too stupid to know what QAM means. But I can't think of one good reason to leave a major capability of a product out of all literature. That is stupid.



Or if "QAM tuner" is too technical, how about just "Digital Cable Tuner"?


In reality, I suspect they omit any mention of Digital Cable or QAM entirely on the advice or their lawyers. It's Class-Action Lawsuit Time when people find out their "Digital Cable Tuner" TV from Costco can really only tune the tiny fraction of digital cable channels that happen to be un-encrypted this week. It's all gotten way too complicated to even attempt to document anymore, sigh...


----------



## GrnXnham

Doesn't my plasma TV have a QAM tuner if I can get stations like 5.1 or 7.2 while being hooked up to cable?


My 50PX80 manual doesn't say anything about a QAM tuner either but I get the above stations.


Someone mentioned channel 104. I can't get channel 104 with regular cable.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrnXnham* /forum/post/15949819
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Someone mentioned channel 104. I can't get channel 104 with regular cable.



Try frequency 82.4 with QAM. That's 4.1, or 104 with an HD box.


----------



## GrnXnham

Yeah, I get 4.1, so I guess I have a QAM tuner on my plasma.


However, my other TV's are analog CRT's, so it sounds like I WILL need one of these cable boxes after all or I will lose channels 30-70 on those TV's.


So much for Concast's ads about the digital transition that said "If you have Comcast cable you don't have to worry about a thing!"










I have Concast basic cable but no box so I guess we are SOL until we get the box for our CRT's.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrnXnham* /forum/post/15951479
> 
> 
> ...no box so I guess we are SOL until we get the box for our CRT's.



What's your worry, since at least two are free?


----------



## artseattle

As I understand it, the new "free" converter that we will have to use with our analog TV's will require us to use the converter's remote instead of the original TV remote. Also, I'm not sure how this will mess up VCR recordings, but I'm sure it will.


Art


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/15951953
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the new "free" converter that we will have to use with our analog TV's will require us to use the converter's remote instead of the original TV remote. Also, I'm not sure how this will mess up VCR recordings, but I'm sure it will.
> 
> 
> Art



Yes, the free converter requires the use of its free remote. And it isn't "VCR friendly."


----------



## GrnXnham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15951862
> 
> 
> What's your worry, since at least two are free?



I must be missing something here.


How are they free? The government freebies have run out and even those were just $40 off. I didn't get the freebie coupons because Comcast told us that we didn't need them.


Is Comcast now giving the boxes out for free? We haven't gotten any notice from Comcast about free boxes. Maybe we didn't spend enough on our "package."


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrnXnham* /forum/post/15953275
> 
> 
> I must be missing something here.
> 
> 
> How are they free? The government freebies have run out and even those were just $40 off. I didn't get the freebie coupons because Comcast told us that we didn't need them.
> 
> 
> Is Comcast now giving the boxes out for free? We haven't gotten any notice from Comcast about free boxes. Maybe we didn't spend enough on our "package."



1. Yes, you are.


2. This has nothing to do with the government coupons, which are for the boxes which only work for over-the-air broadcasts.


3. These DTAs are for expanded basic channels, which are moving from analog to digital. The local analog channels (below channel 30, plus a few others) will remain analog, and won't require a DTA. The others are moving to digital, and will require some sort of box. Comcast will provide a regular digital box, which will also receive On Demand, plus up to two DTAs, at no charge to extended basic customers.


Bonus: The FCC won't allow embedded decryption in cable boxes, so until Comcast can get a waiver to use internal decryption in the DTAs the digital versions of the expanded basic channels, which were heretofore encrypted, are currently provided in clear QAM. This means that TVs with digital QAM tuners can tune them without use of a box. Comcast may get the FCC waiver, in which case they will encrypt them, or they may put a filter on the cable line to prevent unauthorized access.


----------



## GrnXnham

Aaahhh...got it now!


Thanks!


----------



## wareagle

For what it's worth (not much), Spike-HD (659) and Nick-HD (679) were added here in Bellevue today.


----------



## Terrapin65

Anyone else notice that there is no more HBO OnDemand in HD available? Seems to have been that way for a short while now.....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terrapin65* /forum/post/15960070
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that there is no more HBO OnDemand in HD available? Seems to have been that way for a short while now.....



More like a long while.


----------



## jhachey

Spotted this posting on a different forum ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r216...start=40#end): . The post provides a little bit more detail on the reclamation of bandwidth being used by analog channels.



> Quote:
> Seattle Market HD Channels
> 
> 
> 1. I work in the Field in this Market.
> 
> 
> 2. New HD Channels as of today 2/28/2009 are Only available on Mercer Island part of the 860MHZ overlay project started in Jan.
> 
> 
> 3. We are getting ready for Phase 1 of 2 ADS Conversion, going to happen starting in March-August by NODE no schedule is written (Phase 1 all channels 30-99 switch to ADS, hence DTA Rollout.)
> 
> 
> 4. Phase 2 of 2 is scheduled for 2010. (Phase 2 all channels 2-29 switch to ADS.)
> 
> 
> 5. In between Phase 1 and 2 we will start adding channels, what channels and when we will have them will not be released.
> 
> 
> All other questions relating to New HD Channels need to go to the call center.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15958579
> 
> 
> For what it's worth (not much), Spike-HD (659) and Nick-HD (679) were added here in Bellevue today.



We've also got the new channels in the Juanita area of Kirkland. Though, of course, Tivo doesn't have any program data yet...that'll take another six mos.


----------



## mab2

I live across the street from Comcast in Lynnwood off of 164th st sw and I just got a mailer about March 16th conversion. Does this mean I will get the additional 29 HD jumpstart channels?


----------



## jameskollar

Same here in Lakewood. So if these type of channels are at the top of the list to be added, then we're really scraping the bottom of the barrel for new HD channels. They have also added the Starz HD subchannels! There are now 4 Starz HD channels. And the kept the SD channels for those that can't do HD. How cool is that?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mab2* /forum/post/15968223
> 
> 
> I live across the street from Comcast in Lynnwood off of 164th st sw and I just got a mailer about March 16th conversion. Does this mean I will get the additional 29 HD jumpstart channels?



Based on what happened in Portland, you should get all of the new HD channels shortly after your analog stations disappear.


If you check the Comcast (Portland) thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...39961&page=123 ), it looks like folks there got the new channels shortly after the analogs were removed. At least one post reported that they temporarily saw a message saying "As previously notified..." (see attached picture for complete notice). I did not see any posts indicating how long that message stayed live or whether the HD channels were added before that message disappeared.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/15968019
> 
> 
> Though, of course, Tivo doesn't have any program data yet...that'll take another six mos.



If we're lucky. Now that _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ is over I don't watch Nick anymore and the only thing I watch on SPIKE is re-runs of _MXC_, so whenever Tribune and/or Tivo can be bothered is okay by me.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15939836
> 
> 
> One thing they don't tell you about is to turn 480i override to off on the STB. Turn the box off and press menu. You'll get a setup screen. Hope that helps. If not, I'd like to know as I am in the market for a new TV. It worked for me with my current 50" dlp.



What is "480i override" and what does turning it off do? Is there any downside to turning it off?


Thanks.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/15969930
> 
> 
> What is "480i override" and what does turning it off do? Is there any downside to turning it off?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It basically tells the STB to pass the 480i signal directly to your TV for conversion instead of doing it the STB. Most TV's do a better job of conversion and you'll most likely get a better picture. Only for SD. Does not affect HD.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Thanks, I'll give it a try and see if it helps (though, as my Sony Plasma TV is an old one - vintage 2003 - its conversion is probably no longer close to state of the art & maybe no better than the STB...) Well, we'll see...


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well, I'm not sure I like the result - and I am a bit confused by what is happening.


By way of background, on my vintage 2003 Sony Plasma, when the Sony is receiving a HD (720p or 1080i) signal, the Sony's "wide mode" button is disabled and pressing it just brings us a "Wide Mode Set Not Possible During HD Signal P720 Receipt" message, instead of changing the aspect ratio of the image.


That said, I turned off the STB, pressed the STB Menu button and set "480i Override" to "off". When I turned the STB back on, yes SD signals did look a little better than before, but (and BIG "but") I could no longer change SD signals from 4:3 to any of the "wide mode button" settings, getting the Sony's "Wide Mode Set Not Possible During HD Signal P720 Recept" message whenever I tried. Funny, I thought turning "480i Override" to "off" meant that I was passing to the TV a SD signal in order to let the TV's (presumably better) up-conversion do its thing...


Going back to the STB's setup menu, I noticed that there was a "480i Override" setting labeled, "stretch". Giving that a try instead of the "off" setting was a little better - now SD images were stretched using a form of wide screen stretch provided by the STB. But this form of "stretch" was much less sophisticated (more of an objectionable "fun house mirror effect") than any of the Sony's wide mode choices (none of which seem to be available when the signal is being sent through the STB's "480i Override" "stretch" setting.


So, it looks like I have a choice - get slightly better SD image quality w/the STB "480i Override" set to "stretch" (or to "off"), but at the cost of no longer being able to select picture witdh (or to use any of the Sony's far superior wide screen options) - or go back to the STB's "480i Override" default setting and, at the cost of slightly lower SD image quality, at least be able to continue to control the SD signal's aspect ratio and be able to do so using the Sony's far superior wide screen options...


Well, it was worth a try (unless anyone has a suggestion to overcome this shortcoming - at least on my old Sony Plasma - of changing the STB "480i Override" from its default setting....)


----------



## r-gordon-7

BTW, what's the difference between the STB "480i Override" settings: "480i" (which I know is the default) and "480p"? I really don't see any difference when I set to one vs the other - but I really don't know what visual difference, if any, to be looking for. At least with either of these settings, I CAN use & change the Sony's wide mode button settings (unlike when the "480i Override" is set to "off" or "stretch"...)


Thanks.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/15971781
> 
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between the STB "480i Override" settings: "480i" (which I know is the default) and "480p"? I really don't see any difference when I set to one vs the other - but I really don't know what visual difference, if any, to be looking for. At least with either of these settings, I CAN use & change the Sony's wide mode button settings (unlike when the "480i Override" is set to "off" or "stretch"...)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Can't help you there. IMO watching 4:3 material in stretched mode is a sin. Newer TV's can do this with a 480i signal but vintage sets like mine (2005) cannot. I prefer the higher quality of SD in 4:3 with override off. But, to each their own.


----------



## randman11

Did anybody else receive a call (voicemail in my case) from someone who works for Comcast (or claims to) and has reviewed their rate charts and may be able to offer a better deal? I'm all for lower rates, but this sounds a bit fishy. I'm in the Fremont/Wallingford area if it matters.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/15972570
> 
> 
> Can't help you there. IMO watching 4:3 material in stretched mode is a sin. Newer TV's can do this with a 480i signal but vintage sets like mine (2005) cannot. I prefer the higher quality of SD in 4:3 with override off. But, to each their own.



Interestingly, on our brand new relatively top-of-the-line Panasonic TH50PZ800u Plasma , none of the modes for stretching 4:3 into widescreen are really very watchable (even though they at least do all operate on both SD & HD material), but on my old 2003 Sony Plasma, one of the stretch modes in particular ("widezoom") keeps most of the central part of the image unchanged and incrementally stretches toward the screen edges in such a gradual way that it appears remarkably undistorted. In additon to the phrase, "to each his own", maybe we should add, "not all stretch modes are created equal" - some, on some sets, really are much more watchable than others...


----------



## jhachey

From this morning's Seattle Times: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...1_brier05.html 



> Quote:
> On March 16, Comcast will begin to switch its expanded basic customers in Washington to digital channels, spokesman Steve Kipp said Wednesday. I'd been hearing from customers that dates for the conversion were starting to trickle out of the company.
> 
> 
> The company is switching channels 30 to 70 from analog to digital, a move that mostly affects expanded basic customers. Those customers will have to have some sort of Comcast device on every TV after the switch takes place in order to get digital reception on these channels. Comcast will provide two free; additional units can be rented for $1.99 per month.
> 
> 
> The conversion will come in phases. On March 16, it will begin by converting 20 of the 40 expanded basic channels to an encrypted, digital format in certain areas of Snohomish, Pierce and King counties.
> 
> 
> Kipp wouldn't say when the move will extend to the rest of the state, but it will happen by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> The initially affected communities include parts of Enumclaw, Covington, Black Diamond and Cedar Downs in King County; Mill Creek, Lynnwood, Mountlake Terrace, Brier and Clearview in Snohomish County; and in Pierce County, parts of Buckley, Bonney Lake, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Prairie Ridge, Roy, South Prairie and Wilkeson.
> 
> 
> The first channels to go digital there will be AMC, Animal Planet, Bravo, Cartoon Network, CMT, E!, Food Network, FX, HGTV, History, Lifetime, MSNBC, MTV, Oxygen, Sci-Fi, TLC, TNT, Travel Channel, TruTV and Versus.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15974279
> 
> 
> From this morning's Seattle Times: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...1_brier05.html



20 channels encrypted? I thought that was not possible without FCC waiver. Does this mean they got the waiver?


If it is true, then a lot of people will be pissed.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15980107
> 
> 
> 20 channels encrypted? I thought that was not possible without FCC waiver. Does this mean they got the waiver?
> 
> 
> If it is true, then a lot of people will be pissed.



The SD digital channels are still unencrypted here and in Portland. I'm guessing that the statement in the Times that the SD digitals will be encrypted is simply inaccurate.


As has been speculated repeatedly, Comcast probably wants to encrypt at some point, but I doubt that it will have happened by the time analogs begin disappearing in two weeks.


It is frustrating that the little bit of information that has been posted in the Times has been so confusing and inaccurate. The original article and subsequent follow-ups on Brier Dudley's blog last December were just like this. Either Steve Kipp is confused or Brier Dudley is confused - either way, the Times articles have created confusion rather than answer questions.


I guess we'll know a lot more in two weeks.


----------



## wareagle

April 3 -- MLB-HD, channel 629, Digital Preferred.

(I assume in all areas.)


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15980987
> 
> 
> April 3 -- MLB-HD, channel 629, Digital Preferred.
> 
> (I assume in all areas.)



I'm salivating. Heck, I'm just hoping to get more HD channels in my area period.


I remember waiting with anticipation 8 years ago as the TCI trucks were working along the main arterial near my home - knowing that soon I'd be able to watch the SPEED Channel. I think the worst part about waiting for more HD channels is that I really have no idea when it'll happen.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/15984556
> 
> 
> ...I think the worst part about waiting for more HD channels is that I really have no idea when it'll happen.
> 
> ...



I believe it will happen shortly after the conversion of Expanded Basic to digital. There aren't many of the new HD channels I watch, but Speed is going to get a lot of use when the F-1 season begins again later this month.


----------



## Mike777

I used to be able to tell when a game would be in HD because it would list on 627. Now they show all their SD feeds on this channel, so I can't tell whether this game is in HD.


----------



## hammond22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15986202
> 
> 
> I used to be able to tell when a game would be in HD because it would list on 627. Now they show all their SD feeds on this channel, so I can't tell whether this game is in HD.



The UW vs. WSU game will be in HD.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15986202
> 
> 
> I used to be able to tell when a game would be in HD because it would list on 627. Now they show all their SD feeds on this channel, so I can't tell whether this game is in HD.



All Mariners games (in the regular season) will be in HD as well, just like last season! Also, to distinguish if the game will be in HD or not, it will tell you in the guide! Look at some SD programming and it will tell you!


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/15986309
> 
> 
> All Mariners games (in the regular season) will be in HD as well, just like last season! Also, to distinguish if the game will be in HD or not, it will tell you in the guide! Look at some SD programming and it will tell you!



I looked at the guide for both channel 30 and 627, which are showing the same lineup, and there isn't anyplace where they distinguish HD from SD content, at least right now. FSN-HD is in fact showing mostly SD content, albeit in a better digital format than lousy Comcast Digital (ABC-HD is another supposedly HD channel which shows mostly SD content.) The UW-WSU game for instance isn't listed as HD, at least in the guide I have.


----------



## Mike777

While I have digital cable with HD, my expanded basic is part of my condo dues. So today Comcast came and gave everyone that wanted one, a couple of free digital boxes. I wanted one because my old TIVO won't be getting above channel 29 in a few weeks.


The boxes are about as basic as it gets. No video out ports, just a RF cable in and out. No On Demand. No cable guide. The remote can be programmed to control your TV, but it isn't even close to being a full Comcast remote. No Favorites or anything else.


As for TIVO, try as I might, I could not get my TIVO to use this box. So that is out. I was able to connect to my RF cable on my LCD-TV, so if both my DVR channels are recording, I will be able to watch something else on the TV. So that is better than nothing. It should also work with a VCR, provided you set your VCR to channel 3. I had no luck getting my TIVO to change the channel of this cable box. My VCR would probably not work either.


I think Comcast went way too cheap. I'm guessing they paid maybe $5 for the entire package they got from China. They should have given out boxes that had the Guide and more importantly for them, boxes that had On Demand. They are missing some potential money.


I think I will call Comcast and get a legitimate box for my TIVO.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/15980372
> 
> 
> The SD digital channels are still unencrypted here and in Portland. I'm guessing that the statement in the Times that the SD digitals will be encrypted is simply inaccurate.
> 
> 
> As has been speculated repeatedly, Comcast probably wants to encrypt at some point, but I doubt that it will have happened by the time analogs begin disappearing in two weeks.
> 
> 
> It is frustrating that the little bit of information that has been posted in the Times has been so confusing and inaccurate. The original article and subsequent follow-ups on Brier Dudley's blog last December were just like this. Either Steve Kipp is confused or Brier Dudley is confused - either way, the Times articles have created confusion rather than answer questions.
> 
> 
> I guess we'll know a lot more in two weeks.



Comcast's plan of record *is* to encrypt these channels; not sure why they would announce anything different to the press. Can you imagine them announcing something like _"These channels are temporarily un-encrypted (for the 1% of you who actually know what a QAM tuner is) but that might change - if and when we get permission from the FCC"_. Talk about confusion!


Much as I'd like to see these channels remain in the clear - I think they're doing the responsible thing by *only publicizing what their intended, final goal is*. Comcast certainly doesn't want to give people unrealistic exepectations: people might go buy a QAM TV just to get these channels, they'll postpone getting DTAs, or even worse: they'll realize that the FCC might actually have the power to control Comcast's behavior, and start demanding more of that!


On a related note - just this Tuesday, Obama officially announced Julius Genachowski as his new FCC chariman, but he still has to be confirmed by the Senate. I think there's also at least one other vacant FCC commisioner seat that still has to be filled. I'm pretty sure Comcast has been waiting to see who they'll be facing, before filing for this encryption-waiver.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15990646
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I think I will call Comcast and get a legitimate box for my TIVO.



That's probably what they had in mind. The DTA is only intended to enable extended basic customers to have access to the channels which have migrated to digital, so it's meant to be as cheap as possible.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/15990646
> 
> 
> While I have digital cable with HD, my expanded basic is part of my condo dues. So today Comcast came and gave everyone that wanted one, a couple of free digital boxes. I wanted one because my old TIVO won't be getting above channel 29 in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> The boxes are about as basic as it gets. No video out ports, just a RF cable in and out. No On Demand. No cable guide. The remote can be programmed to control your TV, but it isn't even close to being a full Comcast remote. No Favorites or anything else.
> 
> 
> As for TIVO, try as I might, I could not get my TIVO to use this box. So that is out. I was able to connect to my RF cable on my LCD-TV, so if both my DVR channels are recording, I will be able to watch something else on the TV. So that is better than nothing. It should also work with a VCR, provided you set your VCR to channel 3. I had no luck getting my TIVO to change the channel of this cable box. My VCR would probably not work either.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast went way too cheap. I'm guessing they paid maybe $5 for the entire package they got from China. They should have given out boxes that had the Guide and more importantly for them, boxes that had On Demand. They are missing some potential money.
> 
> 
> I think I will call Comcast and get a legitimate box for my TIVO.



Hey, you get what you pay for. You payed *nothing* and you got *nothing*. Seems fair to me.










Actually, it sucks big time, like most things Comcast has done. It is just a bait-n-switch to get you to rent extra Moto boxes that work (well, sorta work). I am in the same boat as you re: Tivo. But if I'm already paying $110 a month, what's another $10 at this point?


----------



## rickeame

Moving from directv to comcast this week...in sammamish, unfortunately, so new channels for us hasn't happened yet.


MGMHD -- is that in the lineup?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/15995245
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> MGMHD -- is that in the lineup?



No. Not even with the new HD channels.


----------



## sharding

Anyone know what the current options are for *non-DVR* HD boxes around here? Are they all the big ugly things like the old DCT I had a few years ago?


I just ordered a couple of HD tvs (sadly, sans CableCard slots) to replace the old CRTs in our bedrooms (already have one for the living room), and I'd kind of like for them to have access to all of the digital and HD channels we get (premiums, etc.), and not have to deal with weird QAM channel numbers. Teaching guests that ABC is channel 4 and "channel 4" is really 104 is hard enough -- teaching them that it's on 104 in the living room (where we have a TiVo Series3) but 82-4 in their room is too much...


Anyway, since these are in bedrooms, I really would rather not have a bulky cable box. Are there any smaller/less ugly options that will still do HD and the channel mapping? Guide would be nice. I don't care about DVR or OnDemand (if I really find myself missing DVR functionality, I'll just buy a TiVo HD -- I'm not subjecting myself to a Comcast DVR again).


Thanks.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15995334
> 
> 
> No. Not even with the new HD channels.



Dang. What about FXHD? Rescue Me is coming up next month, and I just realized that comcast doesn't carry FX in HD.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16000300
> 
> 
> Dang. What about FXHD? Rescue Me is coming up next month, and I just realized that comcast doesn't carry FX in HD.



FX-HD is one of the channels that Portland picked up after dumping analog . Presumably FX-HD will roll out here after analog is dumped.


----------



## wareagle

FX-HD is available in some areas of King County (I have it in Bellevue), but not MGM-HD.


----------



## cat butt

For better or worse, I am a neophyte to HD. After years of being an early adopter, I decided to get on the HD train a few stations down the line, so please be patient with my ignorance:


From the recent pages of this thread, it sounds like HD channels are being added randomly and without notice. We currently have a digital Comcast box and love being able to record shows to watch later while skipping the @#$#@! commercials - can we still do that after we go HD? When Comcast adds the new surprise channels, do they usually behave like the rest of the channels (viewable schedule, recordable, etc).


Lastly, and probably most importantly, does anyone maintain a list of HD channels offered by Comcast in the Seattle area? I'm assuming that Comcast is the last place to go, since they are releasing HD channels without notice


----------



## rickeame

It's more of a "bad thing" that we all pay the same rate and get different service. At least with DirecTV/Dish you get the same as anyone else (except locals), so nobody is getting a cooler "Deal" than you are. I will probably be raising a stink about this with customer care and looking to see if we can get a discount for the summer.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat butt* /forum/post/16003136
> 
> 
> For better or worse, I am a neophyte to HD. After years of being an early adopter, I decided to get on the HD train a few stations down the line, so please be patient with my ignorance:
> 
> 
> From the recent pages of this thread, it sounds like HD channels are being added randomly and without notice. We currently have a digital Comcast box and love being able to record shows to watch later while skipping the @#$#@! commercials - can we still do that after we go HD? When Comcast adds the new surprise channels, do they usually behave like the rest of the channels (viewable schedule, recordable, etc).
> 
> 
> Lastly, and probably most importantly, does anyone maintain a list of HD channels offered by Comcast in the Seattle area? I'm assuming that Comcast is the last place to go, since they are releasing HD channels without notice



Try out comcast.com - it should answer all your questions. You'll have to supply a zip code to for your particular area's channel lineup.


----------



## cbrucia

I live in Queen Anne and somewhere along the way with Comcast messing around with FSN HD I've lost access. When I check on my Moto box it says I'm unauthorized and the screen is just blank on my HD TiVo. Has this happened to anyone else? So far, online chatting with Comcast has been fruitless. They maintain the channel is for special events only despite the fact that the Moto box received a message in late Feb saying the channel was now full time.


I'd like to catch whatever basketball there will be in HD this week plus the Mariners starting next month.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/16008908
> 
> 
> I live in Queen Anne and somewhere along the way with Comcast messing around with FSN HD I've lost access. When I check on my Moto box it says I'm unauthorized and the screen is just blank on my HD TiVo. Has this happened to anyone else? So far, online chatting with Comcast has been fruitless. They maintain the channel is for special events only despite the fact that the Moto box received a message in late Feb saying the channel was now full time.
> 
> 
> I'd like to catch whatever basketball there will be in HD this week plus the Mariners starting next month.



It's alive and well in Lakewood (98498)


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/16008908
> 
> 
> I live in Queen Anne and somewhere along the way with Comcast messing around with FSN HD I've lost access. When I check on my Moto box it says I'm unauthorized and the screen is just blank on my HD TiVo. Has this happened to anyone else? So far, online chatting with Comcast has been fruitless. They maintain the channel is for special events only despite the fact that the Moto box received a message in late Feb saying the channel was now full time.
> 
> 
> I'd like to catch whatever basketball there will be in HD this week plus the Mariners starting next month.



Not only is it still working here in Normandy Park, but my Moto box received an automated message from Comcast this morning notifying me that FSN has been full-time on 627 since February.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16012103
> 
> 
> Not only is it still working here in Normandy Park, but my Moto box received an automated message from Comcast this morning notifying me that FSN has been full-time on 627 since February.



I got that, too!


And, as of Friday, I am leaving Comcast territory and being forced to switch to another cable company (Wave Broadband). They have MGM HD, along with some other channels (including HD Net). But, Comcast still dominates the HD market ... for now.


Latest news on Wave Broadband is that they're working on a deal to carry all NBC Universal channels (USA Network, Sci-Fi Channel, etc.) in HD. They already have Universal HD.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16013122
> 
> 
> I got that, too!
> 
> 
> And, as of Friday, I am leaving Comcast territory and being forced to switch to another cable company (Wave Broadband). They have MGM HD, along with some other channels (including HD Net). But, Comcast still dominates the HD market ... for now.
> 
> 
> Latest news on Wave Broadband is that they're working on a deal to carry all NBC Universal channels (USA Network, Sci-Fi Channel, etc.) in HD. They already have Universal HD.



OMG, you're not going to have SCI-FI in HD? How the heck are you going to watch BSG! The SD version just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Cleo256




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15782810
> 
> 
> NBC did a 14:9 letterbox for selected shows produced in wide screen format. It was OK because it was used selectively. But, the demise of analog transmission means a single approach has to work for everything. As I said before, the stations and networks have decided that center cut is the least objectionable approach. The postage stamp problem with letterboxing will be significant for quite awhile. There's a tremendous amount of native 4:3 content on many channels.
> 
> 
> The real solution is AFD, which switches between centercut and letterbox on the fly. But, that requires transmission encoders and reception decoders. You'd need AFD software in set top boxes and TVs, which isn't likely to happen anytime soon.



I want to revisit this topic, because it's been bugging me during _Heroes_ and _The Office_ recently. These shows are very obviously not framed for 4:3, as characters speak while just their forehead is onscreen.


Why can't they switch back and forth between letterbox and center cut on the fly? I gather they used to do this by switching between the analog and digital transmissions. But can't they just go to a letterbox framing during The Office and switch back to center cut when _30 Rock_ comes on? Surely they can't have to lock in a one choice and run with it 24/7.


Barring that, is it possible for Comcast to give _me_ control over this? I don't mind having to fiddle with my cable box options between shows, as long as I can select my aspect ratio.


There must be a better way than waiting for Comcast to get AFD working or suffering through the center cut/postage stamp dillemma.


----------



## jhht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/16008908
> 
> 
> I live in Queen Anne and somewhere along the way with Comcast messing around with FSN HD I've lost access. When I check on my Moto box it says I'm unauthorized and the screen is just blank on my HD TiVo. Has this happened to anyone else? So far, online chatting with Comcast has been fruitless. They maintain the channel is for special events only despite the fact that the Moto box received a message in late Feb saying the channel was now full time.
> 
> 
> I'd like to catch whatever basketball there will be in HD this week plus the Mariners starting next month.



I'm getting FSN HD here on Queen Anne right now. Using a Tivo XL.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cleo256* /forum/post/16014380
> 
> 
> Barring that, is it possible for Comcast to give _me_ control over this? I don't mind having to fiddle with my cable box options between shows, as long as I can select my aspect ratio.



I suppose you could get Comcast's HD box and watch it downconverted, letterboxed for 4:3. The TV networks can do anything they want; it seems they don't care about the 4:3 audience. Far as I can tell, Fox is the only net with separate 4:3 and 16:9 feeds.


----------



## Cleo256




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/16017352
> 
> 
> I suppose you could get Comcast's HD box and watch it downconverted, letterboxed for 4:3. The TV networks can do anything they want; it seems they don't care about the 4:3 audience. Far as I can tell, Fox is the only net with separate 4:3 and 16:9 feeds.



I came to understand this morning why they can't switch between center cut and letterbox for 4:3 viewers. It's one feed now that has to work for both 4:3 and 16:9. So if they give me _Heroes_ in letterbox, the people with actual widescreen TVs get the postage stamp effect. So I'll withdraw that.


It still seems to me like Comcast should be giving me control over this in my box. The box knows I'm watching SD. It knows I'm watching on a 4:3 screen. Why can't it let me tell it how I want my picture formatted?


Getting Comcast's HD box and downconverting it is a counter-intuitive solution. Would it really work?


----------



## mykee50

NEW HD Channels????


is anybody getting anything between 627 and 660. My TiVo is showing program information for about 11 channels there but no picture.


Thanks, Mike in Issaquah


----------



## artshotwell

Well, I don't know about counter-intuitive; it would give you the control you want. It would allow you to view the widescreen video in letterbox on a 4:3 screen via one of the analog SD outputs, like SVHS.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cleo256* /forum/post/16014380
> 
> 
> I want to revisit this topic, because it's been bugging me during _Heroes_ and _The Office_ recently. These shows are very obviously not framed for 4:3, as characters speak while just their forehead is onscreen.



That particular problem is the content producers. Last fall, NBC said its producers would provide shows where the action and graphics are centercut safe. Apparently, some shows aren't meeting both parts of the commitment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/16017352
> 
> 
> I suppose you could get Comcast's HD box and watch it downconverted, letterboxed for 4:3. The TV networks can do anything they want; it seems they don't care about the 4:3 audience. Far as I can tell, Fox is the only net with separate 4:3 and 16:9 feeds.



I don't think it's Fox. Fox network shows are 4:3 safe, including the bug that works for SD and adds the HD element in the 16:9 area. KCPQ does separate 4:3 and 16:9 feeds to some distributors.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cleo256* /forum/post/16018060
> 
> 
> Getting Comcast's HD box and downconverting it is a counter-intuitive solution. Would it really work?



Yes, it works. I've tried that myself for other reasons and got a letterboxed output on an older analog set. Switching from centercut to letterbox is not quick and easy, though. The most user friendly approach would involve using two inputs to the TV - the one you are using now for centercut and the other for the HD letterbox. Then you'd simply switch TV inputs depending on the version you want.


----------



## hergertr

Anybody see the announcement? Does this mean they will add FXHD next month for those of us that have to wait for the analog to digital conversion before the additional HD get added to our lineup? They are also changing around the music channels. Annoucement is longer than my scanner will take.

 

comcast003.pdf 423.95703125k . file


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16022249
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Fox. Fox network shows are 4:3 safe, including the bug that works for SD and adds the HD element in the 16:9 area. KCPQ does separate 4:3 and 16:9 feeds to some distributors.



I guess I need to take a close look at the Fox feed. Looked to me, watching the HD feed, like the Fox SD part of the animated logo, while inside a 4:3 frame, would be outside the 4:3 safe area.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/16025257
> 
> 
> I guess I need to take a close look at the Fox feed. Looked to me, watching the HD feed, like the Fox SD part of the animated logo, while inside a 4:3 frame, would be outside the 4:3 safe area.



If you're using a cable box, just push the "OK/Select" button on your remote and whatever you see on the outside of that bar is not 4:3 safe.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I just saw something interesting on KING 5. If you're wanting to see some Comcast technology that is "just months away", watch at 6:30 tonight!

5:00pm | 6:30pm


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/15991567
> 
> 
> Hey, you get what you pay for. You payed *nothing* and you got *nothing*. Seems fair to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sucks big time, like most things Comcast has done. It is just a bait-n-switch to get you to rent extra Moto boxes that work (well, sorta work). I am in the same boat as you re: Tivo. But if I'm already paying $110 a month, what's another $10 at this point?



I actually got the cheapo Comcast Digital Adapter to work with my TIVO. I just chose this particular cable box in the Guided setup, and fortunately had my TIVO IR adapter which I had never used before, since I had straight cable to the TIVO. It works now, changes channels and everything, but it took me three or four tries. No idea why it didn't work at first. But the channels are a little off, FSN is on 31, ESPN 32, and ESPN2 33. I guess no speed channel for the adapter. On the negative, this thing changes channels pretty slow. Oh well, this is my backup recorder-TV watcher because the quality doesn't match the full HD box. It is nice to have the ability to watch or record something different if both HD tuners in the DVR are recording something.


----------



## Greyduck

We're having cable installed in about a week. As best I can gather from the Comcast site, it appears that we will be getting a DCT5100 box which does not accomodate a HDMI interface. Apparently only the DVR Boxes have HDMI outputs. Any work arounds?


----------



## darrylc

My upstairs box is a Moto DCH3200 which has HDMI connection and is not a DVR. Picked it up from the North Seattle location.


----------



## Spike89

Yep, my old HD box (non-DVR) was DVI. Walked into the comcast store and swapped it out in 2 minutes for an HDMI box.


They did screw me though... they updated the serial number on in the system for the exchanged box, but also assigned a new serial number to my HD DVR as well (how and why they managed to do that, I have no idea). When I got home, the HD DVR box no longer was authorized to connect (being the old serial number). A call to comcast support straightened it out (but only after going down the road of "are all your connections tight" etc).


FYI, something to watch out for if anybody does a box exchange.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greyduck* /forum/post/16032567
> 
> 
> We're having cable installed in about a week. As best I can gather from the Comcast site, it appears that we will be getting a DCT5100 box which does not accomodate a HDMI interface. Apparently only the DVR Boxes have HDMI outputs. Any work arounds?



I though when they went to A/D simulcasting a couple years ago, they stopped issuing 5100's (which still have an analog tuner), instead using 3200's (which are digital-only). The 5100's had no HDMI but the later revisions of it did have DVI ports. I believe all 3200's have HDMI. I would call prior to your installation, and tell them to note that you require an HDMI-equipped box.


----------



## Greyduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16033940
> 
> 
> I though when they went to A/D simulcasting a couple years ago, they stopped issuing 5100's (which still have an analog tuner), instead using 3200's (which are digital-only). The 5100's had no HDMI but the later revisions of it did have DVI ports. I believe all 3200's have HDMI. I would call prior to your installation, and tell them to note that you require an HDMI-equipped box.



Thanks for your quick and helpful input guys. anyone recall the model of the remote that comes with the 3200?


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Is the Husky game on HD tonight?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/15990780
> 
> 
> Comcast's plan of record *is* to encrypt these channels; not sure why they would announce anything different to the press. Can you imagine them announcing something like _"These channels are temporarily un-encrypted (for the 1% of you who actually know what a QAM tuner is) but that might change - if and when we get permission from the FCC"_. Talk about confusion!
> 
> 
> Much as I'd like to see these channels remain in the clear - I think they're doing the responsible thing by *only publicizing what their intended, final goal is*. Comcast certainly doesn't want to give people unrealistic exepectations: people might go buy a QAM TV just to get these channels, they'll postpone getting DTAs, or even worse: they'll realize that the FCC might actually have the power to control Comcast's behavior, and start demanding more of that!...



Some clarification from Steve Kipp in Brier Dudley's Blog http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.co...st_digita.html 


> Quote:
> Q: There's some confusion about whether channels 30 to 70 will truly be encrypted after they're converted from analog to digital.
> 
> 
> Kipp: Shortly after the change, in some cases, the channels will not be encrypted. But they will be encrypted due to agreements we have with the cable networks. My advice to customers: If you happen to not have the channels encrypted, enjoy them while you can, because it won't last for long.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/16037108
> 
> 
> Is the Husky game on HD tonight?



Yes, on 627. Tomorrow, if they win tonight, the Pac10 championship game will be on KIRO 7 in HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

113 (FOX HD) has had some picture quality issues as of late. _BONES_ and _Terminator_ both had "frozen" video for a time, though the sound continued. My recording of BONES also stopped at five minutes early (TivoHD via CableCard).


----------



## donwt

I had the same problem on two hd dvr's


----------



## tai4de2

I had the same problem on 2 different Windows Vista Media Centers (each with very different tuner hardware).


At about 9 and then again at 28 minutes into Terminator, the video became corrupted for 2-3 minutes (sound continued). Eventually (about 45 minutes in) the feed switched from Fox HD to Fox standard def (16:9 letterboxed inside a 4:3 frame) and the corruption stopped.


Glad it's not just me -- I was breaking in a new Vista MC machine and the timing of the corruption was unfortunate because it confused me. I almost re-installed the OS.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16039796
> 
> 
> I had the same problem on 2 different Windows Vista Media Centers (each with very different tuner hardware).
> 
> 
> At about 9 and then again at 28 minutes into Terminator, the video became corrupted for 2-3 minutes (sound continued). Eventually (about 45 minutes in) the feed switched from Fox HD to Fox standard def (16:9 letterboxed inside a 4:3 frame) and the corruption stopped.
> 
> 
> Glad it's not just me -- I was breaking in a new Vista MC machine and the timing of the corruption was unfortunate because it confused me. I almost re-installed the OS.



Definitely a channel problem. They basically had to drop the true HD output - something was wrong with their HD transmission. The problem was on DirecTV too.


----------



## thewarm

Same problems in Lake City.

Bones (recorded on VMC with a HDHR) had numerous dropouts/freezes. And last nights Terminator (on a TiVo HD with CC)... same problems. Dollhouse dropped to SD midway through...


I was actually glad to see this problem on *both* my TiVo and my HTPC... at least I knew the problem was *not with MY hardware*!


----------



## wareagle

Any time a program switches from HD to SD it has to be a problem at the source.


----------



## Tivopaul

A question on the new HD channels....I am in Kenmore/Juanita area....I am in WA0150 according to my cable bill.


I picked up an extra - Comcast - HD box the other day from the Redmond location. Plugged it in and I receive pretty much every one of the new HD channels in the 600s.


I come back downstairs and try on my Tivo HD....grey screens or 'channel not available' messages on all of them....which has been the case for months (I just figured the channels hadn't been 'rolled out' in my area yet).


Any ideas? Call Comcast or is there something I can do on my end? Thanks


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivopaul* /forum/post/16045574
> 
> 
> ...Call Comcast or is there something I can do on my end? Thanks



Call Comcast.


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, so officially, I am a Comcast traitor, LOL! But, I just wanted to share with you guys that Wave Broadband's HD looks so much better, and I am using the same cables I had with Comcast. Drag Racing on ESPN 2 ... holy crap!


And, sure ... I know I have 1/3 of what Comcast has to offer when it comes to HD, but Wave Broadband also doesn't have international programming (in SD). Just makes me wonder ... is Wave Broadband refraining from downgrading HD content or do they really not have that much bandwith to work with right now?


Not bragging, just making a statement!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16039246
> 
> 
> 113 (FOX HD) has had some picture quality issues as of late. _BONES_ and _Terminator_ both had "frozen" video for a time, though the sound continued. My recording of BONES also stopped at five minutes early (TivoHD via CableCard).




refer to the Seattle OTA thread post by x43x recently...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmattyb* /forum/post/15790081
> 
> 
> I got this in the mail today. Says that the "network enhancement" will begin in my area on March 16, 2009. I scanned in everything I got from them for anyone who wants to see. A PDF is attached to this post.



So... does anyone have any reports of missing analog stations this morning?


----------



## jhachey

Another update on Comcast's analog dump from Brier Dudley's Blog in the Seattle Times. Click here for the full posting .


> Quote:
> Starting tomorrow, this will be in effect in Enumclaw, Covington, Black Diamond and Cedar Downs in King County; Mill Creek, Lynnwood, Mountlake Terrace, Brier and Clearview in the north end; and in Pierce, parts of Buckley, Bonney Lake, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Prairie Ridge, Roy, South Prairie and Wilkeson.
> 
> 
> The first channels to go digital there will be AMC, Animal Planet, Bravo, Cartoon, CMT, E!, Food, FX, HGTV, History, Lifetime, MSNBC, MTV, Oxygen, Sci-Fi, TLC, TNT, Travel, TruTV and Versus.
> 
> 
> Expect the switch next in Auburn, Kent, Federal Way, Algona, Pacific, Puyallup, Parkland, Fort Lewis, Tukwila, SeaTac, Burien and Vashon Island.
> 
> 
> Those areas will see the swtich beginning the first week of April, and all expanded channels there should be converted to digital around the first week of May, spokesman Steve Kipp said.


----------



## newlinux

If/when they finally do receive the waiver and encrypt the expanded basic cable stations over QAM, will they attempt to encrypt the HD locals over QAM? I hope they don't try to go that far. I'll probably downgrade to limited basic the minute they encrypt the 30 and higher stations as all I really need from cable is the local HDs over QAM. Otherwise, maybe I'll look into installing and antenna and running that through my house.


Please, at least continue to allow us to get HD locals with just limited basic







.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16057313
> 
> 
> If/when they finally do receive the waiver and encrypt the expanded basic cable stations over QAM, will they attempt to encrypt the HD locals over QAM?
> 
> ...



I doubt it. Not sure they're even allowed to do that. They weren't encrypted before this transition came up, and the capability was there to do it since the only boxes with HD tuners have external decryption capability.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16057801
> 
> 
> I doubt it. Not sure they're even allowed to do that. They weren't encrypted before this transition came up, and the capability was there to do it since the only boxes with HD tuners have external decryption capability.



They are NOT allowed to encrypt locals. Period. As an aside, the OTA signals will also not be encrypted.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16057313
> 
> 
> If/when they finally do receive the waiver and encrypt the expanded basic cable stations over QAM, will they attempt to encrypt the HD locals over QAM? I hope they don't try to go that far. I'll probably downgrade to limited basic the minute they encrypt the 30 and higher stations as all I really need from cable is the local HDs over QAM. Otherwise, maybe I'll look into installing and antenna and running that through my house.
> 
> 
> Please, at least continue to allow us to get HD locals with just limited basic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The waiver isn't to allow encryption of 30-70. They can already any encrypt non-local/OTA channels whenever they want.


This waiver would be to allow these cheap little DTA boxes to do *decryption*. Current FCC regulations prohibit *integrated* decryption in cable boxes; since July 2007 any new boxes that Comcast deploys *must* use removable cable-cards to perform decryption (thus allowing 3rd-party competition, from CableCard TVs and DVRs). Unfortunately, Cablecards add something like $100+ (wholesale) to the cost of a cable box.


No way that Comcast is going to give away boxes that expensive for free. Hence, the waiver request to allow them to use the integrated decryption in the free DTA boxes they're now giving people to be able to view 30-70.


Don't worry about OTA/locals - the FCC still requires cable cos to send those in the clear.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16058100
> 
> 
> The waiver isn't to allow encryption of 30-70. They can already any encrypt non-local/OTA channels whenever they want.
> 
> 
> This waiver would be to allow these cheap little DTA boxes to do *decryption*. Current FCC regulations prohibit *integrated* decryption in cable boxes; since July 2007 any new boxes that Comcast deploys *must* use removable cable-cards to perform decryption (thus allowing 3rd-party competition, from CableCard TVs and DVRs). Unfortunately, Cablecards add something like $100+ (wholesale) to the cost of a cable box.
> 
> 
> No way that Comcast is going to give away boxes that expensive for free. Hence, the waiver request to allow them to use the integrated decryption in the free DTA boxes they're now giving people to be able to view 30-70.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about OTA/locals - the FCC still requires cable cos to send those in the clear.



Yeah, I understand what the waiver is for, but the end result from my perspective is that it allows them to encrypt those channels and use the DTAs (I do realize they have been encrypted over QAM up until recently). If the can't do the decryption with an integrated cable box then there would be no encryption.


And I have heard (not confirmed) of some areas where the HD locals are encrypted (which I didn't think was legal) from some of my HTPC online people, but maybe they were mistaken or it was a temporary "glitch." Or maybe they were confusing it with the 5c encryption I sometimes see on the HD locals via the cable box firewire output.


One thing is for sure - when/if they do encrypt the expanded basic cables I will drop down to limited. I tune most of my cable with PC capture cards and if those stations aren't analog or digitally available without a box then they are of little use to me. I don't want to set up multiple IR blasters to tune the DTAs and capture the output.


----------



## jameskollar

Newlinux,


You probably already know this, but ATI makes a PC tuner card that has cablecard support. No STB required.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16058781
> 
> 
> Yeah, I understand what the waiver is for, but the end result from my perspective is that it allows them to encrypt those channels and use the DTAs (I do realize they have been encrypted over QAM up until recently). If the can't do the decryption with an integrated cable box then there would be no encryption.



I agree - the *net effect* of the DTA-decryption waiver is to permit the encryption of 30-70, as per their current plans. If the waiver is not granted, however, I'm guessing they have one or more backup plans.


Hopefully they would just leave them un-encrypted (over the protests of those channel owners), but they also might:
re-shuffle digital 30-70 to lower frequencies, and go back to putting low-pass filters/traps on non-subscribers lines (expensive truck rolls)
go back on their promise of free DTA boxes for expanded-basic customers, and make them rent a full cable box, perhaps at a discount.
leave the channels un-encrypted until they can develop a cheaper Cablecard or DCAS box with separate, legal decryption that's cheap enough to give away


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16061368
> 
> 
> Newlinux,
> 
> 
> You probably already know this, but ATI makes a PC tuner card that has cablecard support. No STB required.



You have to buy one of the specific computers that is certfied to use it ("Windows Vista Digital Cable compatible" - they have a special BIOS and a secondary activation key that enables them to use cable card tuners). You can't just buy the card and add it to any computer, and you can't build your own computer and use one (I prefer to build my own). The PC must be pre-built and certified by CableLabs. Most importantly, it will never work with Linux


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16062000
> 
> 
> I agree - the *net effect* of the DTA-decryption waiver is to permit the encryption of 30-70, as per their current plans. If the waiver is not granted, however, I'm guessing they have one or more backup plans.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they would just leave them un-encrypted (over the protests of those channel owners), but they also might:
> re-shuffle digital 30-70 to lower frequencies, and go back to putting low-pass filters/traps on non-subscribers lines (expensive truck rolls)
> go back on their promise of free DTA boxes for expanded-basic customers, and make them rent a full cable box, perhaps at a discount.
> leave the channels un-encrypted until they can develop a cheaper Cablecard or DCAS box with separate, legal decryption that's cheap enough to give away



It will be interesting to see what happens. I hope they don't get the waiver, but if it forces them to #2 that's even worse for the consumers... You're probably right about the backup plans... What has happened in other places where they've eliminated the analog service (or a large part of it). I know there was a big stir in Chicago... Maybe I'll look into that...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16062176
> 
> 
> You have to buy one of the specific computers that is certfied to use it ("Windows Vista Digital Cable compatible" - they have a special BIOS and a secondary activation key that enables them to use cable card tuners). You can't just buy the card and add it to any computer, and you can't build your own computer and use one (I prefer to build my own). The PC must be pre-built and certified by CableLabs. Most importantly, it will never work with Linux



Yuck! Like I said, you probably already knew. I had just heard rumors, went to their site, saw the card but did not read up on it. I'm not really interesting in doing an HTPC. But, the information you provided is good to know.


----------



## cnjvh

Posted this a while back, will try again: Has anyone noticed that for some programs, the odd/even interlaced lines are reversed? This happens through the DCH box or with the cable directly connected to the TV. Seen on two different sets in my house (one Sony and one Sharp).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16056928
> 
> 
> Another update on Comcast's analog dump from Brier Dudley's Blog in the Seattle Times. Click here for the full posting .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Starting tomorrow, this will be in effect in Enumclaw, Covington, Black Diamond and Cedar Downs in King County; Mill Creek, Lynnwood, Mountlake Terrace, Brier and Clearview in the north end; and in Pierce, parts of Buckley, Bonney Lake, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Prairie Ridge, Roy, South Prairie and Wilkeson.
> 
> 
> The first channels to go digital there will be AMC, Animal Planet, Bravo, Cartoon, CMT, E!, Food, FX, HGTV, History, Lifetime, MSNBC, MTV, Oxygen, Sci-Fi, TLC, TNT, Travel, TruTV and Versus...
Click to expand...


Has anyone in these affected areas checked to see if any of their analog is gone yet?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16081265
> 
> 
> Has anyone in these affected areas checked to see if any of their analog is gone yet?



Someone in Bonney Lake complained about it today in the comcast dot net forums.


----------



## Spyre

A few weeks ago I got a mailer from Comcast mentioning upcoming improvements to my area (Bothell 98012) starting March 16th. I thought that some grand switch was to finally be flipped this week and all the tauntingly "channel not available" HD stations would spring to life on my Tivo HD. Alas, I just remembered to check today and, as I've become accustomed to... nothing.


Does anyone in my area have the new HD channels yet? And if so, are they functioning on a Tivo HD/Series3?


----------



## GrnXnham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16081265
> 
> 
> Has anyone in these affected areas checked to see if any of their analog is gone yet?



I live in Graham and as of today 1/2 of the analog channels from 30-70 are gone. There is only a message on the screen saying that the other 1/2 of the channels will disappear in one month.


----------



## jeff28

curious if anyone had thoughts on the PQ of last night's Sounders game on ESPN2. I thought it was kinda bad, but I've also been working on my tv's display settings so was wondering if anyone else had an opinion.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16081265
> 
> 
> Has anyone in these affected areas checked to see if any of their analog is gone yet?



I didn't check all of them but at least some of the analogs are gone in Maple Valley. Yay! Maybe I will get some new HD one of these days.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/16085869
> 
> 
> curious if anyone had thoughts on the PQ of last night's Sounders game on ESPN2. I thought it was kinda bad, but I've also been working on my tv's display settings so was wondering if anyone else had an opinion.



It was not the best live HD I have ever seen but it looked very good on my set (Sceptre 42" 1080p display from Moto box HDMI at 1080i). It had almost no pixelating or motion effects which I see on ABC/NBC/CBS sports broadcasts here (due to the subchannel drain on bandwidth). I guess I'd give it 8 out of 10 overall. P.S. Great start for the season!


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16089100
> 
> 
> It was not the best live HD I have ever seen but it looked very good on my set (Sceptre 42" 1080p display from Moto box HDMI at 1080i). It had almost no pixelating or motion effects which I see on ABC/NBC/CBS sports broadcasts here (due to the subchannel drain on bandwidth). I guess I'd give it 8 out of 10 overall. P.S. Great start for the season!



Hmmm.... OK, well thanks for the feedback. Really the only shot I thought that looked BAD was the super wide & high shot they use so much. The cameras on the ground did seem to be better.


I'm really new to soccer (did watch the '06 World Cup a good bit and liked it) and am looking forward to learning more.


Does anyone know if KING/KONG will produce their games in HD?


----------



## levibluewa

No number on the remote. Must say that the box is a hunk-o-junk compared to the DISH and Directv boxes. Doesn't appear to be a way to create a "favorites" list or 2 or 3 and have the guide default to the selection...it appears to always go back to the "all channels" list. Also the guide is 4:3 not 16:9.


If anyone has a resolution to these complaints...I'm all ears!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/16092685
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if KING/KONG will produce their games in HD?



Yes, they'll be in HD.


----------



## Roto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyre* /forum/post/16083335
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I got a mailer from Comcast mentioning upcoming improvements to my area (Bothell 98012) starting March 16th. I thought that some grand switch was to finally be flipped this week and all the tauntingly "channel not available" HD stations would spring to life on my Tivo HD. Alas, I just remembered to check today and, as I've become accustomed to... nothing.
> 
> 
> Does anyone in my area have the new HD channels yet? And if so, are they functioning on a Tivo HD/Series3?



It doesn't look like anyone got new channels this week. I've been checking this thread just waiting for 2 new pages of people saying they finally got them. I also have a Tivo, so it's kind of annoying to have it taunt me by recording shows on channels I don't have. I could take them off my listing, but they could be switched on any day now.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16096042
> 
> 
> Yes, they'll be in HD.



next Sounders game is 3/28 7:00 PM on KONG but the Guide currently does not say HD so we'll see...


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16096042
> 
> 
> Yes, they'll be in HD.



Great news! I was thinking of trying to figure out the offsides rule and watch the rest of the games..., so long is I could catch the bulk of them in HD.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roto* /forum/post/16096561
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like anyone got new channels this week. I've been checking this thread just waiting for 2 new pages of people saying they finally got them. I also have a Tivo, so it's kind of annoying to have it taunt me by recording shows on channels I don't have. I could take them off my listing, but they could be switched on any day now.




I am in the same bucket as you. Everyday I come home to a gray screen and my TiVo recording a suggestion for a channel I don't have. But I leave them selected because i have hope!, lol.......


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/16103941
> 
> 
> Great news! I was thinking of trying to figure out the offsides rule and watch the rest of the games..., so long is I could catch the bulk of them in HD.



Offsides is quite simple - see this youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiwmR6CC0Bk 


well maybe not *that* simple









but the video explains it very well...


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I see tht the March Madness games are on two different channels 7. For thse of us with regular tuners, where would we get to see both channels?


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/16117505
> 
> 
> I see that the March Madness games are on two different channels 7. For those of us with regular tuners, where would we get to see both channels?



Using a Comcast box, KIRO 7.2 is on Channel 117. If you are using a QAM tuner, it's on 110.3.


----------



## fitret

I built a HTPC a few months back and I'm still working out all of the kinks. I have a Hauppage WinTV-HVR-1600 ATSC/ClearQAM/NTSC tuner, and live in Capitol Hill (98102). I have Comcast with no cable box. When I run the cable directly to my TV, it picks up a lot of the HD channels (things like 4-1, 107-28, etc. - don't know if those are real channels, btw). However, I can never get any of these to show up on my PC. Vista's MediaCenter can get all of the SD channels between 1 and 99, but I get absolutely none of the channels of the format "X-Y". I've tried hooking up the cable to both the ATSC and the NTSC tuner on the card (I obviously need the NTSC to get the digital) and haven't had any luck. Is there something I'm doing wrong, or do I need a box from Comcast in order to be able to see these channels on my PC? The TV doesn't have a cablecard.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16123887
> 
> 
> I built a HTPC a few months back and I'm still working out all of the kinks. I have a Hauppage WinTV-HVR-1600 ATSC/ClearQAM/NTSC tuner, and live in Capitol Hill (98102). I have Comcast with no cable box. When I run the cable directly to my TV, it picks up a lot of the HD channels (things like 4-1, 107-28, etc. - don't know if those are real channels, btw). However, I can never get any of these to show up on my PC. Vista's MediaCenter can get all of the SD channels between 1 and 99, but I get absolutely none of the channels of the format "X-Y". I've tried hooking up the cable to both the ATSC and the NTSC tuner on the card (I obviously need the NTSC to get the digital) and haven't had any luck. Is there something I'm doing wrong, or do I need a box from Comcast in order to be able to see these channels on my PC? The TV doesn't have a cablecard.



First, NTSC = analog (not digital). QAM = digital cable. ATSC = digital broadcast. If your TV is picking up HD channels via a Comcast feed, then it's using its QAM tuner.


Second, Vista Media Center (VMC) doesn't officially support QAM tuners, unless you install the TV Pack 2008 update - which of course isn't officially available to end-users (comes with new systems, although you can probably find download links by searching here or at The Green Button). Some QAM tuners, like the HD Homerun, have specific built-in hacks to allow use of QAM with regular VMC. I've seen reports on AVSForum about some HVR-1600 users also doing some registry hacks to make it work. But I've also seen reports that some HVR-1600s support QAM, some don't (there's a long HVR-1600 thread you can check).


In short, you *may* be able to make this tuner work with QAM & VMC, but I think you're in for some serious research and testing.


----------



## fitret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16124322
> 
> 
> First, NTSC = analog (not digital). QAM = digital cable. ATSC = digital broadcast. If your TV is picking up HD channels via a Comcast feed, then it's using its QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Second, Vista Media Center (VMC) doesn't officially support QAM tuners, unless you install the TV Pack 2008 update - which of course isn't officially available to end-users (comes with new systems, although you can probably find download links by searching here or at The Green Button). Some QAM tuners, like the HD Homerun, have specific built-in hacks to allow use of QAM with regular VMC. I've seen reports on AVSForum about some HVR-1600 users also doing some registry hacks to make it work. But I've also seen reports that some HVR-1600s support QAM, some don't (there's a long HVR-1600 thread you can check).
> 
> 
> In short, you *may* be able to make this tuner work with QAM & VMC, but I think you're in for some serious research and testing.



I realized my ATSC/NTSC mistake as soon as I posted, but had to rush off for other things - whoops. Anyway, assuming I can get my hands on TV Pack 2008, then MC should be able to pick up all of the QAM channels?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16128622
> 
> 
> I realized my ATSC/NTSC mistake as soon as I posted, but had to rush off for other things - whoops. Anyway, assuming I can get my hands on TV Pack 2008, then MC should be able to pick up all of the QAM channels?



Again - *maybe*. I tried getting QAM to work on a Hauppauge card briefly last year - but gave up, and got an HD Homerun instead. Works great. Suggest you follow up in one of the 1600/QAM threads.


----------



## coug86wsu

Been lurking here in Renton for a while, finally had to vent some frustration. I live in 98058, visited a buddy last night in Snoqualmie and enjoyed his 29 additional HD channels. Came home from work today and paid my HUMONGOUS Comcast bill, and begged the HD gods for relief. They cannot add those channels on my node fast enough......


----------



## pastiche

There's very little changed in this update, other than


* Change of affiliation for KHCV

* Deletion of analog (broadcast) channel numbers for KVOS, KBCB, and KWPX

* Edited to make more clear that the 117-X MUX, as listed, is for the City of Seattle


I also noted which on channels the clear QAM previews of the different sports packages have most recently been seen.


----------



## posies2323

I noticed on the digital OTA listings for Seattle on TitanTV.com that KOMO has added a secondary channel 4.2, made up mostly of movies along with kids programming and re-runs of a few TV shows. Has anyone heard if Comcast will add this channel ? By that, I mean before Comcast's contract with KOMO for re-transmission is up for renewal. I have to imagine KOMO will eventually require Comcast to carry 4.2 as a condition of re-transmitting 4.1.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Quote:

Originally Posted by *posies2323* 
I noticed on the digital OTA listings for Seattle on TitanTV.com that KOMO has added a secondary channel 4.2, made up mostly of movies along with kids programming and re-runs of a few TV shows. Has anyone heard if Comcast will add this channel ? By that, I mean before Comcast's contract with KOMO for re-transmission is up for renewal. I have to imagine KOMO will eventually require Comcast to carry 4.2 as a condition of re-transmitting 4.1.
In the attached document, it is noted that *KOMO This Seattle* will be carried on *Comcast Channel 114* starting on (or about) 4/15.

 

comcast003.pdf 423.95703125k . file


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Random question: anyone know if/when Comcast is going to add CNN HD around Seattle?


----------



## wareagle

CNN HD is one of the channels added to some systems in this area back in December.


----------



## fitret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16128887
> 
> 
> Again - *maybe*. I tried getting QAM to work on a Hauppauge card briefly last year - but gave up, and got an HD Homerun instead. Works great. Suggest you follow up in one of the 1600/QAM threads.



Took about an hour, but it worked! Thanks so much for the help - my Hauppage now sees digital channels just fine (though it's only getting channels under 100...).


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16136338
> 
> 
> Took about an hour, but it worked! Thanks so much for the help - my Hauppage now sees digital channels just fine (though it's only getting channels under 100...).



THE new Windows 7 requires no hacks- it detects QAM natively.


----------



## fitret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16136338
> 
> 
> Took about an hour, but it worked! Thanks so much for the help - my Hauppage now sees digital channels just fine (though it's only getting channels under 100...).



Okay, what it actually appears is that Vista's MediaCenter is only picking up the following channels:

4.1 KomoDT

5.1 KingDT

5.2 KingDT2

7.1 KiroDT

7.2 KiroDT2

9.1 KctsDT

9.2 KctsDT2

9.3 KctsDT3

16.1 KongDT

22.1 KmyqDT


I know there are more digital TV channels - my regular TV picks them up! Do I need to manually tune these channels, and if so, where can I get a frequency map? If not, how can I get media center to find these channels?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/16136404
> 
> 
> THE new Windows 7 requires no hacks- it detects QAM natively.



Yeah, I know, but I don't want to upgrade to Win 7 on any of my home PCs until WHS supports Win 7.


----------



## thewarm

Go to the Silicon Dust page and enter your zip...
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us 


In Lake City (98125), I get KSTW 11.1 (can't get KCPQ, 13.1).


----------



## fitret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16137597
> 
> 
> Go to the Silicon Dust page and enter your zip...
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
> 
> 
> In Lake City (98125), I get KSTW 11.1 (can't get KCPQ, 13.1).



It claims for my zip (98102), there are 127 digital channels! However, it doesn't mention any of the ones I found - the listed ones here are all 79.X and higher. Either way, they don't have frequencies, so how do I forcibly tune them?

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineupui/US:98102


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16137612
> 
> 
> It claims for my zip (98102), there are 127 digital channels! However, it doesn't mention any of the ones I found - the listed ones here are all 79.X and higher. Either way, they don't have frequencies, so how do I forcibly tune them?
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineupui/US:98102



Just an FYI: Some of the 79.X and up channels are the same as the ones you received. the numbers you are seeing in your scan are from the channels that comcast transmits PSIP information with. pastiche posted a mapping not to long ago...


Can't help you with Vista Media Center (haven't used it too much), I'm a Linux/mythtv guy myself. If I get a chance, I'll generate a channels.conf file that should have the frequencies. I have to find a time when my tuners won't be used for a while when I can be at the computer...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16137612
> 
> 
> It claims for my zip (98102), there are 127 digital channels! However, it doesn't mention any of the ones I found - the listed ones here are all 79.X and higher. Either way, they don't have frequencies, so how do I forcibly tune them?



Actually those *are* the actual carrier frequencies. The numbers you listed (4.1, 5.1, etc) are all "virtual" channel numbers instead. They use PSIP data to map to the real underlying frequencies (eg, 79.x and higher). I haven't played with TV pack much - is there some way to tell it to scan for ALL channels, not just those with virtual-channel (PSIP) mappings?


----------



## fitret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16138841
> 
> 
> Actually those *are* the actual carrier frequencies. The numbers you listed (4.1, 5.1, etc) are all "virtual" channel numbers instead. They use PSIP data to map to the real underlying frequencies (eg, 79.x and higher). I haven't played with TV pack much - is there some way to tell it to scan for ALL channels, not just those with virtual-channel (PSIP) mappings?



Figured out that it found all of the channels, but it couldn't map it to the program guide, so it hid them. I enabled almost all of them now, and only have two problems. For starters, I had to manually map the channels, so if they change, I'll have to do it again. I assume there's no workaround for this but I figure I'll ask anyways. Second, I didn't pick up anything in the 110 or 117 range. Are those restricted despite the fact they appear to be unencrypted?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16143675
> 
> 
> ...Second, I didn't pick up anything in the 110 or 117 range. Are those restricted despite the fact they appear to be unencrypted?



They are there. See Pastiche's files at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16133596


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16137597
> 
> 
> Go to the Silicon Dust page and enter your zip...
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
> 
> 
> In Lake City (98125), I get KSTW 11.1 (can't get KCPQ, 13.1).



Ever since Ch. 11 & 13 moved up to 111, something has been very flaky about the PSIP data on that MUX. Even on the surface, it's certainly not the same as the broadcast stream, where there's 11-1/KSTW-DT vs. 11-1/CW 11 HD on Comcast.


On a QAM tuner that can't decode PSIP data, they reliably appear as 111-1 KCPQ/Fox, 111-2 KSTW/CW, 111-4 KCPQ/Accuweather.


On different QAM tuners that can decode PSIP data, I've seen strange things: all working as expected, one or more of the three missing, and one or more of the three renumerated.


You might have some luck trying to manually tune the "missing" channels directly on 111-1, 111-2, 111-3, 111-4 (all of which i've seen them show up randomly upon, on tuners that try to make sense of the PSIP on 111-X).


It seems that "something" is not quite right, but different receivers have different ability to cope with it. (The worst I've seen was a built-in tuner on a noname 42" LCD that actually crashed and turned off the set as soon as it hit 111-X during the channel scan!)


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I Want My Speed-HD!!!!! [email protected]*#$ Fu*#@$


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16128887
> 
> 
> Again - *maybe*. I tried getting QAM to work on a Hauppauge card briefly last year - but gave up, and got an HD Homerun instead. Works great. Suggest you follow up in one of the 1600/QAM threads.



I can say from experience that AverMedia M780 also works fairly well for clear qam.


----------



## tai4de2

Sigh -- outage in my area (98033) going on 5 hours or so now...


----------



## kramer34599

Just ahead of baseball season, MLB Network in HD added as channel 629 here in Mount Vernon.


Not that I'll ever watch it...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kramer34599* /forum/post/16168692
> 
> 
> Just ahead of baseball season, MLB Network in HD added as channel 629 here in Mount Vernon.
> 
> ...



In Bellevue, also. A couple of days early.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kramer34599* /forum/post/16168692
> 
> 
> Just ahead of baseball season, MLB Network in HD added as channel 629 here in Mount Vernon.
> 
> 
> Not that I'll ever watch it...



Just got it here in Normandy Park this morning. As a baseball fan, I'm excited. Some of their team preview shows are pretty good, and I really like watching highlights of old World Series from the 1940s, 50s, 60s, etc.


One show I'm looking forward to is "Cathedrals of the Game" which I remember from the pre-MOJO 664 channel. Great visuals and nice insights into many ballparks (food, ambience, tailgating, views, etc).


Still waiting for SPEED Channel HD for my F1 fix.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16170314
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Still waiting for SPEED Channel HD for my F1 fix.



F1 isn't in true HD, but the widescreen certainly makes it a much better experience.


----------



## Mike777

Everytime I see the little red message light on my cable box, I get my hopes up and think they are rolling out more HD channels. Alas, no such luck for me in Seatac. When they switch to full digital for the second half of the expanded basic channels, it seems like we should get more HD stations. Stuff like CNN-HD would be nice. Actually I would prefer MSNBC-HD, but I don't think they output HD.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16174227
> 
> 
> Everytime I see the little red message light on my cable box, I get my hopes up and think they are rolling out more HD channels. Alas, no such luck for me in Seatac. When they switch to full digital for the second half of the expanded basic channels, it seems like we should get more HD stations. Stuff like CNN-HD would be nice. Actually I would prefer MSNBC-HD, but I don't think they output HD.



CNN-HD is already available in upgraded areas of Puget Sound, for example here in North Bend. Non-upgraded areas are waiting for the removal of 30-70 analog before adding these. You can see the HD channels we have available via Comcast's online TV listings - click the link below, set your ZIP to 98045, then click the HD filter button:

http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/ 


I don't believe MSNBC offers HD anywhere, yet. Last I heard they originally planned for end of 2008, but that was pushed back to sometime in 2009.


----------



## Malcolm_B

What's up with Comcast losing NFL Network? I usually start watching it around June, getting ready for the season. What happened? So I smell a satellite-only contract?


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16174658
> 
> 
> CNN-HD is already available in upgraded areas of Puget Sound, for example here in North Bend. Non-upgraded areas are waiting for the removal of 30-70 analog before adding these. You can see the HD channels we have available via Comcast's online TV listings - click the link below, set your ZIP to 98045, then click the HD filter button:
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/
> 
> 
> I don't believe MSNBC offers HD anywhere, yet. Last I heard they originally planned for end of 2008, but that was pushed back to sometime in 2009.



Funny how I _finally_ get a new HD channel (MLB HD) and it's the one not listed on the channel guides.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16174227
> 
> 
> Everytime I see the little red message light on my cable box, I get my hopes up and think they are rolling out more HD channels. Alas, no such luck for me in Seatac. When they switch to full digital for the second half of the expanded basic channels, it seems like we should get more HD stations. Stuff like CNN-HD would be nice. Actually I would prefer MSNBC-HD, but I don't think they output HD.



Looks like MSNBC will go HD on June 29 ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post16182165 ).


Seeing as Comcast carries all of the other NBC/Universal networks in HD, maybe it won't take too long for Comcast to add MSNBC-HD in areas where Comcast has reclaimed most of the bandwidth devoted to analog. I guess we'll know more in three months...


----------



## anilr

Finally could not wait for comcast to add more hd channels and switched to directv last weekend. Love it so far.

a) Many more hd channels

b) Quality of the hd channels seem much better - did not do a side-by-side comparison, comcast box was disconnected when I connected directv - even locals seem better

c) disk-drive size of the hd-dvr - was constantly struggling with keeping free space with the comcast 120GB box - much better with the directv 320GB (I think) box especially since many of the channels are mpeg4 encoded

d) cheaper for the first year with rebate


Only thing I miss about comcast is the on-demand - debating whether to get the network connection kit to do the "download from internet" on-demand thing.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/16176706
> 
> 
> What's up with Comcast losing NFL Network? I usually start watching it around June, getting ready for the season. What happened? So I smell a satellite-only contract?



Still have it on Wave Broadband (Silverdale, WA)


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I'm pretty sick of Comcast for the usual reasons - slow HD rollout in Seattle, much of what's on HD channels isn't HD, buggy boxes, bad HDMI behavior. Ridiculous cost, especially for digital STB rental. Kids watching too much TV, and with the end of Battlestar and ER, I won't be watching so much TV either.


We have 2 TVs with QAM tuners plus an HTPC with a QAM tuner. We'll continue to have Comcast internet. Here's what I'm wondering: if I drop down to limited basic service for $16 a month or whatever it is, will I still receive channels 30-70 as QAM for free, at least until they are encrypted by Comcast for everybody? Or will they come out and put some sort of block on my line so that I can only receive the OTA and public service channels?


----------



## hexachrome

Amen, brother.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16189775
> 
> 
> if I drop down to limited basic service for $16 a month or whatever it is, will I still receive channels 30-70 as QAM for free, at least until they are encrypted by Comcast for everybody? Or will they come out and put some sort of block on my line so that I can only receive the OTA and public service channels?



So you are basically asking whether you will be able to steal cable? This is exactly why they want to keep things encrypted.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16189775
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sick of Comcast for the usual reasons - slow HD rollout in Seattle, much of what's on HD channels isn't HD, buggy boxes, bad HDMI behavior. Ridiculous cost, especially for digital STB rental. Kids watching too much TV, and with the end of Battlestar and ER, I won't be watching so much TV either.
> 
> 
> We have 2 TVs with QAM tuners plus an HTPC with a QAM tuner. We'll continue to have Comcast internet. Here's what I'm wondering: if I drop down to limited basic service for $16 a month or whatever it is, will I still receive channels 30-70 as QAM for free, at least until they are encrypted by Comcast for everybody? Or will they come out and put some sort of block on my line so that I can only receive the OTA and public service channels?



Since you've posted your intentions here, I'm pretty sure they'll now come out and put a block on your line 


But seriously - Comcast's publicly-stated intention is to prevent people from receiving 30-70 without a subscription (exactly what you're asking for). They have promised this to their content provider networks. I would expect them to eventually follow thru on this, one way or the other.


----------



## Mike777

When they make the switch to digital for the expanded basic channels, they won't need to "block" any of the channels. They will simply encrypt them so you won't be able to decode them without a Comcast box.


----------



## Mike777

Since I am getting hopeful on more HD stations, what about the Comedy Central in HD?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16204784
> 
> 
> When they make the switch to digital for the expanded basic channels, they won't need to "block" any of the channels. They will simply encrypt them so you won't be able to decode them without a Comcast box.



True, *IF* the FCC approves their waiver to allow the integrated decryption in the new DTA boxes they're giving expanded basic customers. But if their waiver is rejected, we can only guess at their backup plan. They'd have several options, and would likely pick the cheapest:


1) truck rolls to install physical blocks/taps on lines that are only subscribed to limited basic, just like the good old days

2) give each DTA customer a full Cablecard box like the FCC wants

3) leave the channels un-encrypted and compensate the content providers who will be screaming over lost subscription revenue.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16133596
> 
> 
> There's very little changed in this update, other than...



Is it just me or did Comcast move some QAM channels around again?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16205559
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did Comcast move some QAM channels around again?



The only difference I'm seeing here is that Sports iN DEMAND added 13th and 14th channels -- 95-13 & 95-14.


This, of course, could change at any moment.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16203583
> 
> 
> So you are basically asking whether you will be able to steal cable? This is exactly why they want to keep things encrypted.



I subscribe to Preferred digital and have six TV's in my house, three of which are HD capable. I have one DVR and one HD box. My other HD TV only uses the QAM tuner without a box to get all the digital channels 2-99 and the local HD channels. If they encrypt 30-99 I will have to add an extra box and lose the HD channels. I don't consider the way it is now "stealing" considering what I pay for what I'm getting.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16213129
> 
> 
> I subscribe to Preferred digital and have six TV's in my house, three of which are HD capable. I have one DVR and one HD box. My other HD TV only uses the QAM tuner without a box to get all the digital channels 2-99 and the local HD channels. If they encrypt 30-99 I will have to add an extra box and lose the HD channels. I don't consider the way it is now "stealing" considering what I pay for what I'm getting.



Obviously you're paying for a full range of channels, and you have every right to expect to be able to use them on all your TVs. I absolutely hope the FCC denies Comcast's waiver to use encryption with DTA boxes. They need to find a different way to capture Expanded Basic revenue without such huge inconvenience to legitimate subscribers.


On the other hand, someone who subscribes only to Limited Basic shouldn't expect to receive Expanded Basic for free (even though right now, you can).


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Not to conduct an ethics seminar here - but - is it "stealing" cable to receive expanded basic with a limited cable subscription?


OK, I'd be receiving a service I'm not paying for. On the other hand, it's a service that they are pumping into my home without restriction. I wouldn't be using any equipment that's not legal, just a standard QAM TV tuner. I wouldn't be tapping into their line in an unauthorized (physically) way. If they want to put a filter on my line to prevent me from receiving those frequencies, I won't remove it. If they encrypt those channels in accordance with whatever law is in place at the time, I won't try to defeat it with some kind of hack.


They have a responsibility to protect their signal - if they make it freely available to me, why shouldn't I receive it? On the other hand, if someone leaves an unlocked bike in front of their house, I don't feel entitled to take it. I can't tell you exactly why these situations feel different to me, but they do. Perhaps someone else has some insight as to why they do.


Perhaps one reason is that I/we feel that Comcast has taken advantage of us through their monopoly position and their frustration of legitimate government regulation. In the mid-1990s, the FCC tried to foster a competitive market for set top boxes, to bring lower prices and more capabilities to this market. But the cable companies have dragged their feet for more than 10 years such that you still cannot get full value from your cable subscription with other than a leased cable company box. And their boxes suck and are way overpriced compared to computer or AV equipment of equivalent complexity and processing power. Their monopolistic practices have prevented a market for STBs from developing.


So is it stealing or a minor act of civil disobedience? Is it stealing to listen to public radio without contributing?


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16204915
> 
> 
> True, *IF* the FCC approves their waiver to allow the integrated decryption in the new DTA boxes they're giving expanded basic customers. But if their waiver is rejected, we can only guess at their backup plan. They'd have several options, and would likely pick the cheapest:
> 
> 
> 1) truck rolls to install physical blocks/taps on lines that are only subscribed to limited basic, just like the good old days
> 
> 2) give each DTA customer a full Cablecard box like the FCC wants
> 
> 3) leave the channels un-encrypted and compensate the content providers who will be screaming over lost subscription revenue.




Regarding option (1):

If channel 30-70 is being sent in analog format, I think Comcast will need to come out and block it. Otherwise, an old CRT TV will be able to watch those channels, no?

On the other hand, in the future, *if* channel 30-70 are digital only, and if encrypted, then truck rolls can be avoided.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/16216436
> 
> 
> Regarding option (1):
> 
> If channel 30-70 is being sent in analog format, I think Comcast will need to come out and block it. Otherwise, an old CRT TV will be able to watch those channels, no?
> 
> On the other hand, in the future, *if* channel 30-70 are digital only, and if encrypted, then truck rolls can be avoided.



That would be what Comcast wants. However, if the FCC doesn't grant them a waiver; they can't encrypt 30-70 without providing a free cable card box to all the subscribers. Providing the box just doesn't make sense financially, so they really only have two options. Don't encrypt the channels and just accept the fact that those with cheap plans and QAM tuners will get the channels for free, or put some kind of filters on the line.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16216723
> 
> 
> That would be what Comcast wants. However, if the FCC doesn't grant them a waiver; they can't encrypt 30-70 without providing a free cable card box to all the subscribers. Providing the box just doesn't make sense financially, so they really only have two options. Don't encrypt the channels and just accept the fact that those with cheap plans and QAM tuners will get the channels for free, or put some kind of filters on the line.



I find it hard to believe that a basic cable card STB is really more complex or more costly to manufacture than a basic DVD player, which can be purchased for $20 at Christmastime. And whatever happened to DCAS, the digital security software scheme? Comcast wouldn't even need to factor in the cost of the cable card or the cable card slot. I think Comcast will try to get as many people as possible to subscribe to digital cable at the customer's cost, and when effective competition and regulation requires it, they will find a way to provide a digital solution to the rest. They are balancing a number of things: customer inertia vs. defections to satellite/FIOS; analog upgrade hassle vs. new HD and new On-Demand revenue vs. cost of digital boxes; miniscule QAM poaching vs. truck rolls to install filters. But without effective competition and regulation, their offerings will be tilted to what maximizes revenues for Comcast instead of what minimizes cost and maximizes choice for consumers.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/16216436
> 
> 
> Regarding option (1):
> 
> If channel 30-70 is being sent in analog format, I think Comcast will need to come out and block it. Otherwise, an old CRT TV will be able to watch those channels, no?
> 
> On the other hand, in the future, *if* channel 30-70 are digital only, and if encrypted, then truck rolls can be avoided.



We know for sure that analog 30-70 are going away, period. Keeping them analog is not one of their options. They have to free up this bandwidth in most of their areas to make room for the already-promised new HD channels. It's critical to their being able to compete w/ sat and FIOS.


The only question is how they will handle 30-70 once they are digital-only -- either they get the FCC waiver and encrypt them as planned, or it's denied and they find a backup plan (see 3 potential options in my previous post).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16216886
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a basic cable card STB is really more complex or more costly to manufacture than a basic DVD player, which can be purchased for $20 at Christmastime. And whatever happened to DCAS, the digital security software scheme? Comcast wouldn't even need to factor in the cost of the cable card or the cable card slot. I think Comcast will try to get as many people as possible to subscribe to digital cable at the customer's cost, and when effective competition and regulation requires it, they will find a way to provide a digital solution to the rest. They are balancing a number of things: customer inertia vs. defections to satellite/FIOS; analog upgrade hassle vs. new HD and new On-Demand revenue vs. cost of digital boxes; miniscule QAM poaching vs. truck rolls to install filters. But without effective competition and regulation, their offerings will be tilted to what maximizes revenues for Comcast instead of what minimizes cost and maximizes choice for consumers.



I had read somewhere a while back that, for whatever reason, the cheapest cablecard-enabled boxes cost over $100, even for a giant volume buyer like Comcast. These simple new DTAs are $35 (I think those are more analogous to your cheap DVD player). I don't know if the cablecard costs are so high due to inherent comlplexity, some CableLabs licensing scheme, or just economies of scale as they're ramped up.


And I have no idea whatever happened to DCAS - weren't we were supposed to have that by now?


----------



## Budget_HT

In some areas, Comcast changes the 30-70 channels from analog to digital in phases:

1. Create digital simulcast of these channels;

2. Turn off analog versions (after equipping subscribers with boxes);

3. Move native channels carrying the digital replacements to channels that fall within the range of the old analog 30-70, thus allowing the physical blocking filters to once again block these channels from Limited Basic subscribers.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Two points:


1. The number of people who might poach expanded basic cable via QAM tuners, as I am considering, is pretty small. Comcast probably has years before the number reaches the hundreds of thousands. The great majority of consumers are unaware of this opportunity, don't have QAM tuners, and/or would be unable to set it up.


2. The battle over the cable card waiver just illustrates how totally ineffective FCC regulation has been. The FCC and cable industry must be spending hundreds of thousands of dollars on a legal battle of remarkably little relevance to consumers. CableCard is an unreliable, obsolete technology. It certainly hasn't resulted in the desired outcome - a market for set top boxes that would bring innovation and pricing options to consumers. The only alternative to renting a cable company STB (at ridiculous rates) is Tivo, and then you'll give up On Demand and have to pay fees for Tivo's program guide. And how Motorola and Comcast are allowed to collude to prevent sale of STBs is a mystery to me.


Furthermore, here in Seattle, which is supposed to be a technologically advanced city, the choices for TV and broadband are terrible! For TV, it's Comcast or satellite. No Fios, no ATT U-verse. For broadband, it's Comcast only. Qwest only has low-speed DSL available at my address (between Green Lake and Northgate). The deck is stacked against consumers. Hope the new administration brings different priorities to the FCC than dirty words and boobs.


----------



## hergertr

There was another public announcement in the Seattle Times this morning announcing new HD channels for south end areas including some of Pierce County. In a previous announcement they had the same channels listed for the FCC Community Unit I live in. After checking I found out my neighborhood doesn't have the bandwidth to support more HD channels and I'd have to wait for the digital switchover. If Comcast gets their way I'll lose my QAM channels if they are ever allowed to encrypt.


I have three HD capable TV's with a DVR, an HD box, and one using the QAM tuner. Hearing Comcast promotions about adding HD, I called and was told I'd have to rent another HD box ($15.95 DVR, $11.60 HD box) to have full HD on all of my HD capable TV's. Their advertisements make it sound like adding HD is no problem; what they don't say is how much extra you have to pay to get it on multiple TV's. I'm a digital preferred subscriber, so why do I have to pay extra to get the same channels I get in SD in HD?


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16225892
> 
> 
> There was another public announcement in the Seattle Times this morning announcing new HD channels for south end areas including some of Pierce County. In a previous announcement they had the same channels listed for the FCC Community Unit I live in. After checking I found out my neighborhood doesn't have the bandwidth to support more HD channels and I'd have to wait for the digital switchover. If Comcast gets their way I'll lose my QAM channels if they are ever allowed to encrypt.
> 
> 
> I have three HD capable TV's with a DVR, an HD box, and one using the QAM tuner. Hearing Comcast promotions about adding HD, I called and was told I'd have to rent another HD box ($15.95 DVR, $11.60 HD box) to have full HD on all of my HD capable TV's. Their advertisements make it sound like adding HD is no problem; what they don't say is how much extra you have to pay to get it on multiple TV's. I'm a digital preferred subscriber, so why do I have to pay extra to get the same channels I get in SD in HD?



I guess it is the same theory as to why companies charge more for faster internet. You are using more of their network. at least I think i am right.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16225892
> 
> 
> ...Hearing Comcast promotions about adding HD, I called and was told I'd have to rent another HD box ($15.95 DVR, $11.60 HD box) to have full HD on all of my HD capable TV's. ...



Don't they also charge you for an additional digital outlet for each extra TV that requires a digital box? I thought the HD and DVR box fees were on top of that.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/16226110
> 
> 
> I guess it is the same theory as to why companies charge more for faster internet. You are using more of their network. at least I think i am right.



I don't think that's right. They are broadcasting the encrypted HD channels all the time to everyone, even analog-only customers. There is no additional network burden. But despite the FCC's intent, you can only buy the key to open that lock from Comcast, by renting their equipment at an outrageous price that they set. Let's say you rent one of their HD boxes at $11.60 for five years. That's $696. Do you think that box has more tech/more cost in it than a DVD player ($50 - $100), Blu-Ray player ($299), netbook or basic PC ($350)? Do you think Comcast likes being in the STB rental business? Yeah I think they do.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16226521
> 
> 
> Don't they also charge you for an additional digital outlet for each extra TV that requires a digital box? I thought the HD and DVR box fees were on top of that.



I have two other digital boxes (Moto DCT700) I got two years ago for free on a "promotion". Each year I call up and they renew the promotion. I don't have the promotion date on my calendar so I always get a bill with the charges added on. It took two calls this year to get the charges taken off.


----------



## cbrucia

Here's a weird one...


Was on the phone with Comcast today trying to resolve a bizarre billing issue when the subject of me canceling MLB Extra Innings came up. I said I was canceling because in Seattle the "up to 10 games a week in HD" is still not included. The woman sighed and said, "I know. You know that's because of the Seattle City Council, right?"


She quickly changed the subject so I didn't get a chance to ask for more info. Was she crazy or is there some connection between the city government and Comcast's continued delays in bringing Seattle proper more HD love?


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I thought federal pre-emption prohibits local regulation of cable TV rates and programming. I believe Comcast needs to upgrade its network to carry more HD, and if so, I imagine they are in the permit line with everyone else at the Dept of Planning and Development. Would love to hear specifically what the basis is for the claim that the "City Council" is somehow preventing them from providing more HD.


----------



## davegtestr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrucia* /forum/post/16226836
> 
> 
> Here's a weird one...
> 
> 
> Was on the phone with Comcast today trying to resolve a bizarre billing issue when the subject of me canceling MLB Extra Innings came up. I said I was canceling because in Seattle the "up to 10 games a week in HD" is still not included. The woman sighed and said, "I know. You know that's because of the Seattle City Council, right?"
> 
> 
> She quickly changed the subject so I didn't get a chance to ask for more info. Was she crazy or is there some connection between the city government and Comcast's continued delays in bringing Seattle proper more HD love?



LAME.







How many channels does the City Council have? Does Seattle have 9 to 27 SD channels such that Comcast can't add a couple or three more HD channels... Sounds fishy to me. I'm not promoting anything, but there are ways to get MLB EI HD or sports regionals (HD/SD) by satellite.... However, yes, I am getting a 4 month deal to view the MLB Network and check out the Comcastic HDDVR. ...Well it's a DVR but I miss the MSTV GUI.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16226601
> 
> 
> I don't think that's right. They are broadcasting the encrypted HD channels all the time to everyone, even analog-only customers. There is no additional network burden. But despite the FCC's intent, you can only buy the key to open that lock from Comcast, by renting their equipment at an outrageous price that they set. Let's say you rent one of their HD boxes at $11.60 for five years. That's $696. Do you think that box has more tech/more cost in it than a DVD player ($50 - $100), Blu-Ray player ($299), netbook or basic PC ($350)? Do you think Comcast likes being in the STB rental business? Yeah I think they do.



Then again, the people on AVS Forum are the types that tend to swap out their Comcast boxes at the drop of a hat. I went from HD only to HD DVR to two HD DVRs to two 160GB boxes, and then had to swap one out because it kept losing everything on the hard drive. If you had to pay for all those boxes in a five year span, it would cost a lot more than $696.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16226940
> 
> 
> I thought federal pre-emption prohibits local regulation of cable TV rates and programming. I believe Comcast needs to upgrade its network to carry more HD, and if so, I imagine they are in the permit line with everyone else at the Dept of Planning and Development. Would love to hear specifically what the basis is for the claim that the "City Council" is somehow preventing them from providing more HD.



I think when the expanded basic channels switch from analog to digital, that will free up a ton of space for HD. Analog are incredibly bandwidth hungry, even compared to full HD digital.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16225892
> 
> 
> There was another public announcement in the Seattle Times this morning announcing new HD channels for south end areas including some of Pierce County.



Why is it that they're adding the channels in every community around Des Moines, but not Des Moines?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16226521
> 
> 
> Don't they also charge you for an additional digital outlet for each extra TV that requires a digital box? I thought the HD and DVR box fees were on top of that.



Comcast recently raised my bill with an additional $5.00 'digital outlet' fee for my CableCard set (I have an HD DVR on the primary TV). I have had the CC for almost 3 years, but they said they should have been charging me for the 'digital outlet' all along.


----------



## cleure

I live in Puyallup, and yesterday a bunch of analog channels started to display a screen, with a phone number to call to order a digital cable box. I didn't even realize it until last night, since I only have one TV that doesn't have a digital cable box.


I'm hoping they get all their customers upgraded soon, so they can shut off those analog channels... I smell more HD in my future.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleure* /forum/post/16231677
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I smell more HD in my future.



Yes, Comcast does smell, but not a good smell - more like the blood-sucking vermin you'd find on a alien planet that drains the life out of everything it touches...


----------



## hergertr

KCTS HD on 9-1 shows a blank screen on my QAM tuner with a very low signal. All other channels are fine and it doesn't appear to be encrypted. It shows up fine on my DVR and HD box. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Spike89

Try rescanning? It may have moved.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleure* /forum/post/16231677
> 
> 
> I live in Puyallup, and yesterday a bunch of analog channels started to display a screen, with a phone number to call to order a digital cable box. I didn't even realize it until last night, since I only have one TV that doesn't have a digital cable box.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they get all their customers upgraded soon, so they can shut off those analog channels... I smell more HD in my future.



Same thing for my sisters house in Burien. Boy is she pissed.


But I can't help thinking, OK you jerks turned off the analog in my area, so where are my friggin extra HD channels?


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16242650
> 
> 
> Same thing for my sisters house in Burien. Boy is she pissed.
> 
> 
> But I can't help thinking, OK you jerks turned off the analog in my area, so where are my friggin extra HD channels?



According to the ad in the Seattle Times, they should be added to your system around May 12. For the rest of us, it will be sometime in the subsequent 8 months.


----------



## marcmartin2

Hey, I was watching "Parks and Recreation" the other day on 105 (KING HD), and it seemed to me that the bitrate was lower than I was used to, in that any serious motion caused the image to deteriorate significantly. I'm wondering if Comcast is recompressing their HDTV channels now? I know that once upon a time, they advertised that they weren't doing that, but is that still the case? If I can get better quality using the over-the-air signal, I may just start watching that instead...


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/16245328
> 
> 
> Hey, I was watching "Parks and Recreation" the other day on 105 (KING HD), and it seemed to me that the bitrate was lower than I was used to, in that any serious motion caused the image to deteriorate significantly. I'm wondering if Comcast is recompressing their HDTV channels now? I know that once upon a time, they advertised that they weren't doing that, but is that still the case? If I can get better quality using the over-the-air signal, I may just start watching that instead...



In the past, this was usually King5's fault, not Comcast. This is a problem all HD OTA stations have, especially 1080i. I find the 720P stations, like Komo4, FOX13 and ESPN have less of these motion artifacts, which I call macro-blocking.


All this being said, I think Comcast is squeezing the digital data even more, so they could very well be adding to the problems.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcmartin2* /forum/post/16245328
> 
> 
> Hey, I was watching "Parks and Recreation" the other day on 105 (KING HD), and it seemed to me that the bitrate was lower than I was used to, in that any serious motion caused the image to deteriorate significantly. I'm wondering if Comcast is recompressing their HDTV channels now? I know that once upon a time, they advertised that they weren't doing that, but is that still the case? If I can get better quality using the over-the-air signal, I may just start watching that instead...



KING degrades their own picture quality by stealing bandwidth for their second sub-channel (currently carrying Universal Sports TV, I believe). This will be the same on cable or OTA.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16246294
> 
> 
> KING degrades their own picture quality by stealing bandwidth for their second sub-channel (currently carrying Universal Sports TV, I believe). This will be the same on cable or OTA.



Yes, it is NBC Universal Sports.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16248147
> 
> 
> Yes, it is NBC Universal Sports.



The real irony is that some affiliates like KOMO and KING are likely degrading the network feed LESS than the O&Os are. WNBC and KNBC are both running NBC on 4-1, local news/weather on 4-2, and Universal Sports on 4-3. Same deal at WABC and KABC... ABC on 7-1, a second locally programmed channel on 7-2, and local news/weather on 7-3.


On the other hand, we're likely seeing more degradation on KIRO than on a similar O&O. WCBS and KCBS run nothing but CBS on 2-1.


----------



## pastiche

Was flipping channels a few minutes ago, and I noticed that Comcast is already migrating one more LIMITED BASIC channel. KWDK on Ch. 18 (analog) has been replaced with a banner that says:


As of April 2, digital equipment

may be required in order to view

this channel, KWDK (Daystar).

If you do not have digital

equipment and want to continue

to view KWDK please call

1-800-COMCAST


----------



## AZFats

I just scanned the QAM channels and found a bunch of new ones. MSNBC is now 92.1 and FOX News is 92.2, ESPN-something is 91.3 and a whole bunch more… all Clear QAM.


ETA: I'm in Shoreline/Edmonds


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/16252681
> 
> 
> I just scanned the QAM channels and found a bunch of new ones. MSNBC is now 92.1 and FOX News is 92.2, ESPN-something is 91.3 and a whole bunch more all Clear QAM.
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm in Shoreline/Edmonds



All of expanded basic has been passed in clear QAM since mid-December. Here's the last update of the listings:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16133596 


The only change I've noticed since then is Sports iN DEMAND occasionally running 13th/14th channels on 95-13/95-14.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/16252681
> 
> 
> I just scanned the QAM channels and found a bunch of new ones. MSNBC is now 92.1 and FOX News is 92.2, ESPN-something is 91.3 and a whole bunch more all Clear QAM.
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm in Shoreline/Edmonds



Yeah... (and "ESPN-something" is Versus.)

See this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16133596


----------



## jr-porter

FX HD on 665 in Seattle (Queen Anne). Only showing "This channel should be available shortly" message right now though. Don't see any other HD additions. Will be great to have Rescue Me in high-def.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/16269456
> 
> 
> FX HD on 665 in Seattle (Queen Anne). Only showing "This channel should be available shortly" message right now though. Don't see any other HD additions. Will be great to have Rescue Me in high-def.



FX-HD available and with complete guide data this morning in Sammamish.


----------



## ykiki

Hoping for 665 here in Normandy Park (fingers crossed).


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/16269456
> 
> 
> FX HD on 665 in Seattle (Queen Anne). Only showing "This channel should be available shortly" message right now though. Don't see any other HD additions. Will be great to have Rescue Me in high-def.



This message has more to do with your particular cable box not getting a good enough signal to view the channel. It isn't a system wide thing. Sometimes it is related to problems Comcast is having, sometimes just in your neighborhood, and sometimes it is related to your particular setup, using too many splitters and stuff.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/16269456
> 
> 
> FX HD on 665 in Seattle (Queen Anne). Only showing "This channel should be available shortly" message right now though. Don't see any other HD additions. Will be great to have Rescue Me in high-def.



Same story here in Covington. I have the channel but it doesn't work yet. But you can already see Rescue Me in HD, if you use On Demand. But I will record it on DVR from now on, it's easier to skip commercials.


----------



## Jim S

Anyone else seem to have lost their clear QAM? Today my HDhomeruns no longer pick up any of the digital channels - neither the extended basic or the locals. I assumed Comcast just moved all the channels but a rescan with the HDhomerun detected the channels with the same channel number, but no picture. I'm in Auburn.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/16269456
> 
> 
> FX HD on 665 in Seattle (Queen Anne). Only showing "This channel should be available shortly" message right now though. Don't see any other HD additions. Will be great to have Rescue Me in high-def.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16271862
> 
> 
> Hoping for 665 here in Normandy Park (fingers crossed).



Nope, still have the same message here in Normandy Park.


----------



## ErichGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/16276502
> 
> 
> Anyone else seem to have lost their clear QAM? Today my HDhomeruns no longer pick up any of the digital channels - neither the extended basic or the locals. I assumed Comcast just moved all the channels but a rescan with the HDhomerun detected the channels with the same channel number, but no picture. I'm in Auburn.



Saw the same issue, didn't realize it until I tried to watch Lost. Unplugged my Homeruns, plugged them back in and now all seems to be ok again.


Edit: Definitely an HDHomerun issue http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6818


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErichGS* /forum/post/16276748
> 
> 
> Saw the same issue, didn't realize it until I tried to watch Lost. Unplugged my Homeruns, plugged them back in and now all seems to be ok again.
> 
> 
> Edit: Definitely an HDHomerun issue http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6818



I had the same problem - only worse: my Comcast DVR also failed to record Lost. Really weird, but Ch 104 showed "This channel will be available shortly..." right up until exactly 10:00 when Lost ended, then started working again. Other HD channels worked fine during this time.


I rebooted my HD Homeruns, and they now work fine again. But it seems that Comcast must be doing something - moving or re-mapping channels. And why would Ch. 104 go missing *just* during Lost, then start working again exactly when it finished? That's gotta be Comcast's doing.


So much for setting Lost to record on 2 completely different DVR systems (Comcast DVR and VMC) as backup! Next time maybe I should also un-retire my ancient ReplayTV, and record analog ch. 4 for triple redundancy...


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErichGS* /forum/post/16276748
> 
> 
> Saw the same issue, didn't realize it until I tried to watch Lost. Unplugged my Homeruns, plugged them back in and now all seems to be ok again.
> 
> 
> Edit: Definitely an HDHomerun issue http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6818



I had powercycled the HDHomerun before I did the rescan so that doesn't to appear to be my issue. I won't be able to check whether it was a temporary outage until I get home later today.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16276844
> 
> 
> And why would Ch. 104 go missing *just* during Lost, then start working again exactly when it finished? That's gotta be Comcast's doing...



Simple answer - they moved your island!


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/16277961
> 
> 
> I had powercycled the HDHomerun before I did the rescan so that doesn't to appear to be my issue. I won't be able to check whether it was a temporary outage until I get home later today.



Apologies to Comcast, I tried connecting the cable to my TV's cable tuner and it picked up and displayed the digital channels just fine. The culprit seems to be the HDHR.


----------



## SeattleAl

665 is working now in Des Moines.


I wonder why they decided to add this one for everybody, but not any of the other channels that might have been more desirable?


----------



## HoNuts

665 FXHD is working for me now in West Seattle.


----------



## jr-porter

FXHD still not working for me. Anyone in Queen Anne able to view it? Called on Wed and they tried to get it to come up (has worked before on new channels that didn't appear right away), but no luck. Next step was to try reset on box, but they warned of DVR recordings loss. Didn't want to risk, so I'll wait to see if it appears for a week, then try next week if needed (after I'm caught up on the DVR.)


----------



## thewarm

Got it in Lake City, 98125.

Did anyone notice, the Music Channels got changed around?


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I returned my HD DVR and HD boxes to the Comcast store off Aurora today and dropped down to Limited Basic service. Although I wouldn't have taken it, I'm surprised the customer service rep didn't even offer a reduced cost or waiver of box rental for a few months. After all we're decreasing our bill by about $100/mo.


As of now I can still receive the Expanded channels via the QAM tuners on the TVs and the PC QAM tuner with Sage TV. Unfortunately the on-screen guides on the TVs aren't very good: they only show one channel at a time, and for expanded basic channels, they don't even show the network, let alone any program information - just the frequency. However, Sage can remap its own program guide to the digital frequencies, and Sage is connected to the two TVs and to the other computers in the house. So as long as we're watching TV in only one location, we can just watch via Sage and have a decent program guide at hand. Otherwise we will have to consult that great pdf of local digital cable assignments to use the TV tuners. We can also record and time-shift via Sage.


So we will miss Mythbusters in HD and a couple of other shows, but for now we have access to 90% of what we want to watch at about 17% of the price, unless/until Comcast encrypts the locals or puts some kind of physical filter on our service. At which point I would probably just mount an antenna to receive local broadcast and totally drop TV service.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jr-porter* /forum/post/16284924
> 
> 
> FXHD still not working for me. Anyone in Queen Anne able to view it? Called on Wed and they tried to get it to come up (has worked before on new channels that didn't appear right away), but no luck. Next step was to try reset on box, but they warned of DVR recordings loss. Didn't want to risk, so I'll wait to see if it appears for a week, then try next week if needed (after I'm caught up on the DVR.)



FXHD is working for me on Queen Anne. Though, not to be too picky about the lightning fast Comcast service, one FX feed for two channels is a little odd. It would be nice to have both the west coast and east coast feeds. Although, I would take every other channel that is clogging up my channel list instead of two FX feeds, if given the choice.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/16289396
> 
> 
> FXHD is working for me on Queen Anne. Though, not to be too picky about the lightning fast Comcast service, one FX feed for two channels is a little odd. It would be nice to have both the west coast and east coast feeds. Although, I would take every other channel that is clogging up my channel list instead of two FX feeds, if given the choice.



I'm not sure this is something Comcast can control. I think it's up to the network to provide a separate feed.


----------



## jimre

Gee, I thought we were on the West Coast . Is there something different about East/West feeds for FXHD, other than time delay?


----------



## jr-porter

FXHD finally working for me today.


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16289623
> 
> 
> Gee, I thought we were on the West Coast . Is there something different about East/West feeds for FXHD, other than time delay?



You're right we are on the west coast. Though Comcast has given us two FXHD channels and one feed. They could get rid of one and give us another station, or give us two feeds. Not a huge deal. Just one of those things. Comcast has rubbed a lot of us wrong for a long time and it does get to us. I love going to Bellevue and seeing the 20 extra stations they get for the same outrageously high price. One day I would like to get those same stations...or be given the option to switch to fios.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/16291395
> 
> 
> You're right we are on the west coast. Though Comcast has given us two FXHD channels and one feed. They could get rid of one and give us another station, or give us two feeds. Not a huge deal. Just one of those things. Comcast has rubbed a lot of us wrong for a long time and it does get to us. I love going to Bellevue and seeing the 20 extra stations they get for the same outrageously high price. One day I would like to get those same stations...or be given the option to switch to fios.



I'm still having trouble following your point about one feed for two FX channels. What are the two FX channels you are talking about? Are you referring to FX-HD and FX-SD? If so, why are you bothered by that? If not, what two FX channels are you referring to?


As to getting the channels that Bellevue has, you'll see them all some time this year when Comcast dumps most of its analog signals in your area. We're all impatient for this, but it is coming. The folks who have seen analog dumped over the past month or so should be seeing lots of new HD channels in the next few weeks. For the rest of us, our time will come in the next few months.


----------



## wareagle

Even if there were two FX-HD channels (which I haven't noticed), it's the feed that requires bandwidth. The channel is just a number, since they can map a single feed to multiple channels (see 173 & 623; 174 & 624).


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick update of the QAM list. The changes:


* This TV on 4-2/82-5

* Biography Channel on 107-2

* History International on 107-3

* DTA Activation on 116-11


Also noted that GAME13 and GAME14 periodically are clear on 95-13 and 95-14.


----------



## thefalcon2k

HD channels are the east coast feed. It was great for me while I had Comcast! Only because I could watch WWE Raw on USA Network (672) every Monday at 6:00 instead of 9:00!


----------



## jgbaldwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16292330
> 
> 
> I'm still having trouble following your point about one feed for two FX channels. What are the two FX channels you are talking about? Are you referring to FX-HD and FX-SD? If so, why are you bothered by that? If not, what two FX channels are you referring to?
> 
> 
> As to getting the channels that Bellevue has, you'll see them all some time this year when Comcast dumps most of its analog signals in your area. We're all impatient for this, but it is coming. The folks who have seen analog dumped over the past month or so should be seeing lots of new HD channels in the next few weeks. For the rest of us, our time will come in the next few months.



There are two channels listed as 665. At least on my Tivo there are. One shows the programming guide for the east coast feed and the other shows the programming guide for the west coast feed. But both are showing only the programming for the west coast feed. Now I realize that because they are both on the same channel number, they are probably one feed, but why have two channels then?


My impatience with Comcast is merely a reaction to high prices and long waiting. The rumor of new channels came about in November and December, only to find out that we (in Seattle, city proper) have no launch date, and those on the eastside and north and other areas (paying the same rates) are inundated with HD channels. Am I the only one who is tired of this. Or am I the only one who is voicing displeasure right now? Because I have read plenty of irritated comments on AVS over the last 6 months, so I know I am not the only one.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/16297815
> 
> 
> There are two channels listed as 665. At least on my Tivo there are. One shows the programming guide for the east coast feed and the other shows the programming guide for the west coast feed. But both are showing only the programming for the west coast feed. Now I realize that because they are both on the same channel number, they are probably one feed, but why have two channels then?
> 
> ...



It's just a mistake in TiVo's Tribune data (not the only one). Ignore and disable the east coast "channel."


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/16297815
> 
> 
> There are two channels listed as 665. At least on my Tivo there are. One shows the programming guide for the east coast feed and the other shows the programming guide for the west coast feed. But both are showing only the programming for the west coast feed. Now I realize that because they are both on the same channel number, they are probably one feed, but why have two channels then?



There is only one channel. Sounds like you have a glitch with your Tivo.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgbaldwin* /forum/post/16297815
> 
> 
> My impatience with Comcast is merely a reaction to high prices and long waiting. The rumor of new channels came about in November and December, only to find out that we (in Seattle, city proper) have no launch date, and those on the eastside and north and other areas (paying the same rates) are inundated with HD channels. Am I the only one who is tired of this. Or am I the only one who is voicing displeasure right now? Because I have read plenty of irritated comments on AVS over the last 6 months, so I know I am not the only one.



Since early in the year, Comcast has been saying that the roll-out is on a neighborhood by neighborhood basis and will be completed this year. Yes, I would like to have a specific date for my house. However, I have grown used to the idea that some time in the next few months I will get a notice from Comcast that says that I will need to get DTAs for my TV sets without boxes. Once I receive the notice, it will take about three months to get the additional HD Channels (first analog cut six weeks after receiving the notice, second analog cut four weeks after the first cut, new HD about two weeks after the second cut).


In the meanwhile, I'm trying to enjoy FX-HD and MLB-HD.


----------



## music_dude

We are moving into a new Condo in Downtown Seattle and will be installing Comcast HD DVR in Mid May - if there is more than one option for the HD DVR which is the best one?


Thanks


----------



## DrCrawn

We got FX (665) here a few days ago too. Already I've seen them showing a bunch of 4:3 cut movies... FX was not high even on my list of wanted HD channels...I'm dissapointed. The roll out has been slow.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *music_dude* /forum/post/16299987
> 
> 
> We are moving into a new Condo in Downtown Seattle and will be installing Comcast HD DVR in Mid May - if there is more than one option for the HD DVR which is the best one?
> 
> 
> Thanks



TiVo. But if you're referring to what's available for rental from Comcast it's Motorola DCH3416.


----------



## jameskollar

Another interesting DVR is the Moxi. Not as well known but it is built around an MS OS and does NOT require a monthly fee or lifetime subscription. Has expansion capability via external USB drives. Like the Tivo, you own it rather than rent it (re: Comcast DVR).


----------



## Weil

FX HD went away yesterday and has not yet returned (Lake Meridian, Kent)

sam


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16301760
> 
> 
> Another interesting DVR is the Moxi. Not as well known but it is built around an MS OS and does NOT require a monthly fee or lifetime subscription. Has expansion capability via external USB drives. Like the Tivo, you own it rather than rent it (re: Comcast DVR).



Considering the cost of the Moxi ($800), and the fact that it does not support Cable Cards, you would be better of with a Media Center PC (and a HDHomerun tuner).









my $.02


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16302665
> 
> 
> Considering the cost of the Moxi ($800), and the fact that it does not support Cable Cards, you would be better of with a Media Center PC (and a HDHomerun tuner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my $.02



It does support M-cards (multistream cable cards).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16301760
> 
> 
> Another interesting DVR is the Moxi. Not as well known but it is built around an MS OS ....



I'm pretty sure the Moxi box runs Linux - which, last time I checked, was not a MS OS 


It does have some MS-friendly features, like being a uPnP/DLNA player. Looks like they also bundle a copy of PlayOn, which is a Windows streaming server app you install on your PC. It turns Hulu/Netflix/Youtube into DLNA-compatible streams (which can then be played on the Moxi).


Oh yeah - Moxi (Digeo Corp) is also owned by Paul Allen, so there's the other MS connection...


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16302664
> 
> 
> FX HD went away yesterday and has not yet returned (Lake Meridian, Kent)
> 
> sam



Noticed the same thing here (Normandy Park) before I headed off to work this morning.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16303684
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Moxi box runs Linux - which, last time I checked, was not a MS OS
> 
> 
> It does have some MS-friendly features, like being a uPnP/DLNA player. Looks like they also bundle a copy of PlayOn, which is a Windows streaming server app you install on your PC. It turns Hulu/Netflix/Youtube into DLNA-compatible streams (which can then be played on the Moxi).
> 
> 
> Oh yeah - Moxi (Digeo Corp) is also owned by Paul Allen, so there's the other MS connection...



Hmm... Took the word of another poster who stated the OS was Windows. Tried to find out what OS they are using but the info is not readily available. A lot of what is said about the box is stale (over a year old). Doesn't really matter to me though. It's an interesting DVR IMO and having been a ReplayTV owner, I don't have the fears others may have about an $800 DVR. If I was in the market for a DVR, this one would definitely be on my list to look at.


----------



## newlinux

I know previous versions of Moxi used Linux (which is a good thing to me - heck Tivo uses it) so I would guess current versions do too. I remember seeing it somethign about it in Linux journal.


I think it is interesting and worth a look if you are in the market. My homebrew HTPCs most of what it does, but without the CableCard support )-:


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16305627
> 
> 
> I know previous versions of Moxi used Linux (which is a good thing to me - heck Tivo uses it) so I would guess current versions do too. I remember seeing it somethign about it in Linux journal.
> 
> 
> I think it is interesting and worth a look if you are in the market. My homebrew HTPCs most of what it does, but without the CableCard support )-:




They still use Linux. I own one and asked someone at Digeo about it.

I have been happy with mine and it's a great alternative to the Comcast DVR.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16305377
> 
> 
> Hmm... Took the word of another poster who stated the OS was Windows. ...



Maybe they were thinking of the old UltimateTV box?


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16294642
> 
> 
> Here's a quick update of the QAM list. The changes:
> 
> 
> * This TV on 4-2/82-5
> 
> * Biography Channel on 107-2
> 
> * History International on 107-3
> 
> * DTA Activation on 116-11



What is on 80.3? Looks like it should be KHCV but the guide data does not match.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16308285
> 
> 
> What is on 80.3? Looks like it should be KHCV but the guide data does not match.



It is KHCV. KHCV dropped America One for AMGTV a couple of months ago, but (KHCV? Tribune?) has never updated the guide data.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16306705
> 
> 
> Maybe they were thinking of the old UltimateTV box?



Or maybe James was just looking for a way to blame some one else for his faux paux. Hey wait minute... Did I just say that out loud?


----------



## ppshooky

Hi, I have a Panasonic plasma TV (model escapes me at the moment), and have been using the TV's tuner to grab stations off of my basic extended analog plan (including the local HD stations that supposedly require an extra fee to get).


What's going to happen on May 1st? Will I not be able to watch basic extended anymore? Or will I be unaffected with my TV's tuner?


I noticed that the basic digital converter that they are giving away has an input and output coax connection. Supposedly, you're supposed to connect the box to each TV and then all of your TVs can get all of the channels. But, you only get 2 of those boxes for free, and then get charged for additional ones.


What if I were to connect the main input line to my house into the basic converter, output to the coax splitter in my enclosure, which is connected to all of the coax ports in the house and my router?


Would that essentially make my entire house able to receive the compressed channels?


----------



## wareagle

ppshooky:


There is no extra fee for using a QAM tuner to receive the local HD channels directly from the cable.


I know of no significance of the May 1 date (other than that NFL channel dispute).


You can continue to receive the extended basic channels using a QAM tuner as long as they remain unencrypted.


I suppose you could insert a DTA where the cable enters your house, but all the TVs connected to the cable after the DTA would be restricted to receiving the same basic/extended basic non-HD channel, and you'd have to change the channel by having the DTA remote sending a signal to the DTA, wherever you placed it -- not a very good idea.


----------



## ppshooky

Ah, that's true. I forgot about the remote and restricting the non-HD stations.


I was also mistaken on the date, as it looks like it's a project that is being rolled out across Washington state over the course of a year.


The project I'm referring to is the channel compression project.
http://comcastwashington.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=19 


I guess it only applies to digital customers, so I guess I am unaffected since I have analog.


Now, if I can only get them to honor their website's price for my service, rather than the service their computer system says they should be charging me.


EDIT: Spoke too soon, I am affected by this. I don't suppose the QAM tuner in the Panasonic from the 2006 line would be able to still receive those compressed channels?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16321961
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a Panasonic plasma TV (model escapes me at the moment), and have been using the TV's tuner to grab stations off of my basic extended analog plan (including the local HD stations that supposedly require an extra fee to get).
> 
> 
> What's going to happen on May 1st? Will I not be able to watch basic extended anymore? Or will I be unaffected with my TV's tuner?
> 
> 
> I noticed that the basic digital converter that they are giving away has an input and output coax connection. Supposedly, you're supposed to connect the box to each TV and then all of your TVs can get all of the channels. But, you only get 2 of those boxes for free, and then get charged for additional ones.
> 
> 
> What if I were to connect the main input line to my house into the basic converter, output to the coax splitter in my enclosure, which is connected to all of the coax ports in the house and my router?
> 
> 
> Would that essentially make my entire house able to receive the compressed channels?



Presumably the May 1 date you reference is when Comcast is planning to switch off Analog Expanded Basic (ch 30-70) in your neighborhood. At that point, you'll still be able to receive LOCAL digital stations - both SD and HD - without a DTA (converter) box. Just make sure your TV has a QAM tuner that can receive un-encrypted digital cable channels.


You MAY be able to also receive digital versions of Expanded Basic (ch30-70) without a converter box, at least for a while. Comcast has stated that they intend to eventually encrypt those channels, which means your TV's QAM tuner won't work. But they can't encrypt these channels until they get permission from the FCC, which is not decided yet at this point.


And yes, you could hook the DTA output to your household coax splitter, but of course every room would be watching the same channel (whatever the DTA box is tuned to). If that's OK, you'd probably want some type of remote IR repeater so you can tell the DTA to change channels from other rooms.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16322444
> 
> 
> ...The project I'm referring to is the channel compression project.
> http://comcastwashington.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=19
> 
> 
> I guess it only applies to digital customers, so I guess I am unaffected since I have analog....



No, it ESPECIALLY applies to analog-only customers, since they will be switching off analog channels 30-70 completely.


----------



## ppshooky

Thanks, jimre.


I just re-read it a little closer and saw that I was affected by this after all.


I have a Panasonic TH-42PX60U, how would I be able to find out if it would be able to get the stations that will be compressed.


I am not a big fan of being forced to castrating myself so that I can get the higher stations at the cost of HD, or vice versa. Not to mention that I have more than 3 TVs at my house and will now be forced to pay more just so those TVs could get the higher stations.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16322596
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have a Panasonic TH-42PX60U, how would I be able to find out if it would be able to get the stations that will be compressed.
> 
> ...



You keep referring to compression, but the term is actually migration (from analog to digital). Nothing is being compressed, and you should be able to get the same QAM channels as you do now, as long as Comcast doesn't encrypt them.


----------



## jimre

If killing off redundant, bandwidth-sucking analog channels to make room for more HD is "castration" - then I'm all for it!


----------



## ppshooky

Unless there's another way to get HD channels to 3 HD TVs without having to pay extra for more advanced DTA boxes, I'm all ears.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16326779
> 
> 
> Unless there's another way to get HD channels to 3 HD TVs without having to pay extra for more advanced DTA boxes, I'm all ears.



Comcast's switching off analog 30-70 *in no way* affects existing HD channels. Distributing HD channels to your 3 HD TVs will work the same as it does right now:


1) if the TVs have digital cable (QAM) tuners - like most sold in the last few years - then they can tune local HD channels directly. Sounds like you're already doing this on your plasma. Comcast provides local HD channels un-encrypted with just a Basic subscription, and that's not planned to change.


2) Non-local HD channels are encrypted; if you want them you'll need to pay for a digital subscription package and either rent a Comcast HD Receiver box (not a DTA), or get a TV or DVR with a CableCard slot. Each TV will need it's own HD Receiver or Cablecard - it's not feasible to distribute a single HD receiver's output to your coax splitter.


3) and of course there's always free Over-The-Air (OTA) HD broadcasts for your additional TVs, if you're within antenna range of these stations.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16326931
> 
> 
> Comcast's switching off analog 30-70 *in no way* affects existing HD channels. Distributing HD channels to your 3 HD TVs will work the same as it does right now:
> 
> 
> 1) if the TVs have digital cable (QAM) tuners - like most sold in the last few years - then they can tune local HD channels directly. Sounds like you're already doing this on your plasma. Comcast provides local HD channels un-encrypted with just a Basic subscription, and that's not planned to change.
> 
> 
> 2) Non-local HD channels are encrypted; if you want them you'll need to pay for a digital subscription package and either rent a Comcast HD Receiver box (not a DTA), or get a TV or DVR with a CableCard slot. Each TV will need it's own HD Receiver or Cablecard - it's not feasible to distribute a single HD receiver's output to your coax splitter.
> 
> 
> 3) and of course there's always free Over-The-Air (OTA) HD broadcasts for your additional TVs, if you're within antenna range of these stations.



Understood regarding the local-HD. What I meant, if I were to get the Digital Starter package (which is apparently the same price as the Basic analog with extended channels), I would supposedly get the Digital Package's HD stations included in that package. Is that not the case?


On Comcast's website, it says that there is a possibility of equipment rental charges.


Going off of KOMO's website regarding this changed over, the Advanced Set Top Box and the Basic Set Top Box are free, but neither can do HD. Link 


So, I basically have 3 options:

1) I do nothing, and continue to get local HD stations. But, I lose channels 30-79.

2) I switch to Digital Starter (which would cost the same), which gives me channels 30-79 plus a lot more. But, I lose local HD and can't view the encrypted HD stations, since the free boxes can view HD. If I want to see any HD content, I need to rent a box from Comcast for each TV I need to be able to watch HD content on (3x $6.50 = $19.50).

3) Build or buy a DVR and connect a cable card to it, which is going to cost several hundred dollars (on the to-do list, but not making any plans to do this anytime soon).


Please correct me if I'm wrong. My dad is convinced that the advanced set top box that he received from Comcast (even though he's already has digital service and is using his TiVO w/ cable card) can get HD by itself.


----------



## levibluewa

Regarding local HD...it would be my guess that if you add a basic (free?) ccast box, you'd lose the local HDs. Ccast wants you to pay $9 a month for their hd box or more ($15.95?) for the dvr hd box, which by the way is a hunk-o-junk (compared to DISH and Directv's boxes)....CCast hd subs can advise you whether they charge an extra fee for the hd service above and beyond the monthly charge for the box.


----------



## wareagle

With the Comcast digital box you would need to split the incoming cable before the box and connect the cable directly to the TV to get the HD channels (just as you receive them now), unless you rented an HD cable box. Cablecard makes the box unnecessary.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16328553
> 
> 
> With the Comcast digital box you would need to split the incoming cable before the box and connect the cable directly to the TV to get the HD channels (just as you receive them now), unless you rented an HD cable box. Cablecard makes the box unnecessary.



Thanks. I managed to do this with a friend's setup so that they could use their digital and get a direct line to the TV to get local HD stations.


The problem, however, is that my Panasonic only has 1 coax input. I suppose I would need to get a switch to pull that method off.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Last week I turned in my Comcast cable boxes and dropped down to limited basic service. Today I saw a Comcast employee leaving the yard - said he was making the change to limited basic. I looked later, and it seems he put a filter on the cable input to the house - at least I don't remember it being there and it seems logical. I re-scanned my TV which has a single coax input for analog and digital signals. It picked up 44 analog stations and 127 digital (some of which are radio simulcasts of course). So that's a pretty happy outcome - even after filtering for limited basic, you can still pick up the entire expanded basic lineup on unencrypted QAM plus the locals in HD, all for $16 or whatever per month, as long as you have a QAM tuner. Although I could easily remove the filter, I don't have any motivation to tamper with it (would not feel right about it either) and will leave it in place.


Someday Comcast may go all-digital and someday they may encrypt the QAM. But those might take a long time, and by that time, there might be enough HD available to make it worth subscribing to a higher tier again. Really the thing that made me the craziest was the excessive rental fees on their buggy and under-featured boxes. I hope we see DCAS TVs, boxes, and tuner cards someday. And I hope the FCC doesn't let them encrypt QAM until we do.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16328838
> 
> 
> Thanks. I managed to do this with a friend's setup so that they could use their digital and get a direct line to the TV to get local HD stations.
> 
> 
> The problem, however, is that my Panasonic only has 1 coax input. I suppose I would need to get a switch to pull that method off.



If you have a cable box with other outputs than coax (s-video, composite, component, or HDMI) any of those would work better than coax. Standard cable boxes (not the DTA) have other outputs.


----------



## Weil

My brand new Panasonic found more than 100 digital channels with no special boxes or connections. You shuld not need any weird system. Of course it would be nice if Comcast would publish the actual channel numbers versus their advertising scheme.

sam


----------



## distantmantra

Anyone else suddenly lose the Mariners braodcast of FSN and FSN HD?


----------



## posies2323




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/16330451
> 
> 
> Anyone else suddenly lose the Mariners broadcast of FSN and FSN HD?



Yes


This is the third time (that I've seen) so far in the 2009 season


----------



## mwnorman

Last night's FSN issues were particularly bad.


----------



## levibluewa

Atlanta uplink station was evidently hit by lightning.


----------



## Weil

Does someone have a QAM list that includes the HD versions of ESPN, Fox Sports, HGTV, FX and any other channels available for digital starter assuming that they are not encrypted? sam


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16333086
> 
> 
> Does someone have a QAM list that includes the HD versions of ESPN, Fox Sports, HGTV, FX and any other channels available for digital starter assuming that they are not encrypted? sam



I never see the HD versions of those channels in my QAM scans so I think they are encrypted. I think the only HD stations available via unencrypted QAM are the locals. A little earlier in this thread is a listing of the available unencrypted QAM stations (from pastiche).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16333086
> 
> 
> Does someone have a QAM list that includes the HD versions of ESPN, Fox Sports, HGTV, FX and any other channels available for digital starter assuming that they are not encrypted? sam



They are encrypted. The list that Pastiche posts here periodically has all the un-encrypted channels.


----------



## ppshooky

This is the post they are referring to:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16294642


----------



## wipster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/16331119
> 
> 
> Last night's FSN issues were particularly bad.



I'm with Charter over in Kennewick and it was bad here as well, so it was the actual broadcast, not just Comcast.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wipster* /forum/post/16335452
> 
> 
> I'm with Charter over in Kennewick and it was bad here as well, so it was the actual broadcast, not just Comcast.



As someone posted previously, FSN's main uplink facility in Atlanta really was stuck by lightning. Not only the Mariner game, but hockey games, etc at several regional FSN channels all went off the air - both on cable and satellite. Link to MLB statement


----------



## ppshooky

Anyone know of any set-top boxes that accept cable-cards? Rather than get a DVR, I'm just look for a set-top box that I can put a Comcast's cable card into?


----------



## cybernut2000

i'm in the renton/kennydale area-98056 and have a tivo hd. No new HD channels but i see the listings in the guide, Don't think they have hit my area yet, if anyone knows different, please let me know.


*Also has anyone noticed on their Tivo hd's that the music channels are messed up in terms off channel mapping? For example soundscapes is actually on 934 (used to be 932 but i think in the guide now its 933) but shows guide data for a different channel, its seem the channels are all skewed by one. This started after they made changes to the music channels but none of the 900 numbered music channels in the guide actually match their respective music stations*


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16328838
> 
> 
> Thanks. I managed to do this with a friend's setup so that they could use their digital and get a direct line to the TV to get local HD stations.
> 
> 
> The problem, however, is that my Panasonic only has 1 coax input. I suppose I would need to get a switch to pull that method off.



Even the free Comcast Digital Adapter has a video out jack, so you split the incoming COAX to both your digital box and your QAM capable TV. Connect the box via the video jack, same as you connect a DVD player. The COAX jack on the TV is connected straight to the splitter.


You don't need a switch, just a splitter. You switch between input ports the same as you always do, with your TV remote.


----------



## 4lpha

Just thought I'd update:


Still no new HD channels in 98203.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16347239
> 
> 
> Even the free Comcast Digital Adapter has a video out jack, so you split the incoming COAX to both your digital box and your QAM capable TV. Connect the box via the video jack, same as you connect a DVD player. The COAX jack on the TV is connected straight to the splitter.
> 
> 
> You don't need a switch, just a splitter. You switch between input ports the same as you always do, with your TV remote.



Is the DTA audio line out stereo?


----------



## grnfoot

Is there any lawsuits addressing the required Comcast DTA box that now kills the use of Picture in Picture (PIP) of most TV's, or the ability of many DVR's to access TV guide information for recordings? A decoder or cablecard box would have sufficed. Instead Comcasts desire to monitor the TV shows being watched in households has led to a sub standard device being used.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grnfoot* /forum/post/16358953
> 
> 
> Is there any lawsuits addressing the required Comcast DTA box that now kills the use of Picture in Picture (PIP) of most TV's, or the ability of many DVR's to access TV guide information for recordings? A decoder or cablecard box would have sufficed. Instead Comcasts desire to monitor the TV shows being watched in households has led to a sub standard device being used.



No need for a tinfoil-hat consipracy theory here - it has nothing to do with "monitoring". Comcast picked the *cheapest possible device* they could give away for free, period. Industry articles put Comcast's per-unit cost for the cheapest cablecard-enabled box at >$100, while it's just around $30 for the DTA.


----------



## Bruceko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grnfoot* /forum/post/16358953
> 
> 
> Is there any lawsuits addressing the required Comcast DTA box that now kills the use of Picture in Picture (PIP) of most TV's, or the ability of many DVR's to access TV guide information for recordings? A decoder or cablecard box would have sufficed. Instead Comcasts desire to monitor the TV shows being watched in households has led to a sub standard device being used.



I don't think there will be any lawsuits.

Neither a decoder or a cable card box would make any difference. They would still disable your pip function on your tv. I don't know whatDVR you are talking about that is available other than Tivo.

They do use 1 way cable cards that work on Comcast.

Don't get me wrong, I am not a big comcast supporter. The real problem is All the Video service providers trying to control the market with their rental boxes.

Kind of like Ma bell before it got broke up.

Tv manufacturers have shied away from cable cards after they were first introduced because it became a financial burden it created on tech support.

Most of the problem was the cable card manufacturers producing bad cable cards and cable company tech support that wasn't trained on how to activate cards.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16347239
> 
> 
> Even the free Comcast Digital Adapter has a video out jack, so you split the incoming COAX to both your digital box and your QAM capable TV. Connect the box via the video jack, same as you connect a DVD player. The COAX jack on the TV is connected straight to the splitter.
> 
> 
> You don't need a switch, just a splitter. You switch between input ports the same as you always do, with your TV remote.



Darn it, I was wrong. The cheapo digital adapter only has COAX! What a piece of junk. I think you can rent the cheapest digital box, which has the online guide and On Demand for a couple of bucks per month, so that would be worth it.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16360539
> 
> 
> Darn it, I was wrong. The cheapo digital adapter only has COAX! What a piece of junk. I think you can rent the cheapest digital box, which has the online guide and On Demand for a couple of bucks per month, so that would be worth it.



Don't need On Demand. I just want my local HD and the analog channels they are getting rid of (there are a bunch on digital channel 116 that are receiving a poor signal...cutting out CNN, Travel Channel, and Animal Planet).


They are most likely going to switch me to the digital starter package, which costs the same. I'll have more HD options, but I lose control with changing channels with my TV remote and I have to pay $6.50 per box.


My parents' ReplayTV lasted them 6 years, I believe. If their HD box were to last that long, in 6 year period I'm paying $468 for the life of that product. Comcast's DVR is $15 a month? That's $180 a year, and $1,080 for 6 years.


----------



## donwt

if you are receiving digital hd channels why do you need a dtv converter


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364149
> 
> 
> Don't need On Demand. I just want my local HD and the analog channels they are getting rid of (there are a bunch on digital channel 116 that are receiving a poor signal...cutting out CNN, Travel Channel, and Animal Planet).
> 
> 
> They are most likely going to switch me to the digital starter package, which costs the same. I'll have more HD options, but I lose control with changing channels with my TV remote and I have to pay $6.50 per box.
> 
> 
> My parents' ReplayTV lasted them 6 years, I believe. If their HD box were to last that long, in 6 year period I'm paying $468 for the life of that product. Comcast's DVR is $15 a month? That's $180 a year, and $1,080 for 6 years.



These analog channels are going away. Get over it. The remaining basic analog channels will likely be gone in a couple years, as well.


Killing off these bandwidth-sucking analog channels is long overdue. Each of these analog channels could be providing 2-3 new HD channels, or a couple extra megabits of internet download speed instead.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donwt* /forum/post/16364300
> 
> 
> if you are receiving digital hd channels why do you need a dtv converter



Because I have more than 1 TV, and not all of them are HD TVs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16364307
> 
> 
> These analog channels are going away. Get over it. The remaining basic analog channels will likely be gone in a couple years, as well.
> 
> 
> Killing off these bandwidth-sucking analog channels is long overdue. Each of these analog channels could be providing 2-3 new HD channels, or a couple extra megabits of internet download speed instead.



I'm fine with them killing off the analog channels, as long as they aren't trying to bait-and-switch me. I have more than 3 TVs in my house, so I'm going to have to pay more for those extra DTA boxes. Not to mention I have to have extra remotes for every one of those boxes. If I want to be able to get the encrypted HD and the digital channels my QAM tuner is having difficulty receiving with the service that I'm being forced into, I have to pay extra for the privilege of watching something I'm already paying for as part of my service.


You may be okay with that, but I'm not. Is it really too much to ask for choices with Comcast's "innovations"?


----------



## donwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364750
> 
> 
> Because I have more than 1 TV, and not all of them are HD TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with them killing off the analog channels, as long as they aren't trying to bait-and-switch me. I have more than 3 TVs in my house, so I'm going to have to pay more for those extra DTA boxes. Not to mention I have to have extra remotes for every one of those boxes. If I want to be able to get the encrypted HD and the digital channels my QAM tuner is having difficulty receiving that I'm being forced into, I have to pay extra for the privilege of watching something I'm already paying for as part of my service.
> 
> 
> You may be okay with that, but I'm not. Is it really too much to ask for choices with Comcast's "innovations"?



These digital to analog boxes will not give you the encrypted channels. You need a regular set top box for that and they probably will not improe yoour qam reception. They are intended for converting the signals to an analog set


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donwt* /forum/post/16364883
> 
> 
> These digital to analog boxes will not give you the encrypted channels. You need a regular set top box for that and they probably will not improe yoour qam reception. They are intended for converting the signals to an analog set



I understand that. Again, the DTA boxes would be for the TVs in my house that are not HD TVs.


----------



## Bruceko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364149
> 
> 
> Don't need On Demand. I just want my local HD and the analog channels they are getting rid of (there are a bunch on digital channel 116 that are receiving a poor signal...cutting out CNN, Travel Channel, and Animal Planet).
> 
> 
> They are most likely going to switch me to the digital starter package, which costs the same. I'll have more HD options, but I lose control with changing channels with my TV remote and I have to pay $6.50 per box.
> 
> 
> My parents' ReplayTV lasted them 6 years, I believe. If their HD box were to last that long, in 6 year period I'm paying $468 for the life of that product. Comcast's DVR is $15 a month? That's $180 a year, and $1,080 for 6 years.



Is directv an option for you?

You could get a good deal for the first 6 month to a year.

You seem to be stuck on the monthly box charge.

Look at your total cost over x number of years for rental and service.


----------



## Mark Lem

'


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364149
> 
> 
> Don't need On Demand. I just want my local HD and the analog channels they are getting rid of (there are a bunch on digital channel 116 that are receiving a poor signal...cutting out CNN, Travel Channel, and Animal Planet).



I doubt you would be able to continue getting these after the digital switch in your area. I'm assuming these will no longer be viewable even with ClearQAM (like 99% of the other channels offered by Comcast).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364149
> 
> 
> They are most likely going to switch me to the digital starter package, which costs the same. I'll have more HD options, but I lose control with changing channels with my TV remote and I have to pay $6.50 per box.



You will get one advanced digital tuner box (On Demand, Electronic Program Guide, etc.) with 2 DTA boxes for free. Future boxes will cost more. HD & HD-DVR boxes are still rentable for the listed monthly prices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16364149
> 
> 
> My parents' ReplayTV lasted them 6 years, I believe. If their HD box were to last that long, in 6 year period I'm paying $468 for the life of that product. Comcast's DVR is $15 a month? That's $180 a year, and $1,080 for 6 years.



Just think of the capabilities that the Comcast DVR gives you! If the ReplayTV breaks down, you need to wait weeks upon weeks for a new box, with Comcast's DVR, you'd most likely wait about 24 hours from the initial service call.


----------



## Weil

Quote:

Originally Posted by ppshooky View Post

My parents' ReplayTV lasted them 6 years, I believe. If their HD box were to last that long, in 6 year period I'm paying $468 for the life of that product. Comcast's DVR is $15 a month? That's $180 a year, and $1,080 for 6 years.

Just think of the capabilities that the Comcast DVR gives you! If the ReplayTV breaks down, you need to wait weeks upon weeks for a new box, with Comcast's DVR, you'd most likely wait about 24 hours from the initial service call.


Was the last said sarcastically or were you serious?

Why should any box break down?

sam


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16377482
> 
> 
> Was the last said sarcastically or were you serious? Why should any box break down?
> 
> sam



I'm on my third Comcast DVR in 4 (5?) years. First one I swapped when a newer model with DVI outputs became available. Second one I swapped when the hard drive failed (probably the most common failure in most DVRs, including several of my old ReplayTVs).


Free replacement - for either hardware failure or technological obsolesence - is a definite advantage of leasing vs buying.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16377846
> 
> 
> Free replacement - for either hardware failure or technological obsolesence - is a definite advantage of leasing vs buying.



So true, Jim! However, I haven't had any issues with my DVR systems so far (knock on wood).


----------



## jhachey

I got a letter today from Comcast saying that "network enhancement" starts on June 8th in my area of Sammamish. I'm looking forward to seeing most of my analog going away in June and seeing a lot of new HD in July.


----------



## jhachey

Have any of you in the analog reclamation areas seen the additional HD channels yet? I would have thought that those who began losing analog in mid-March would have the additional channels by now.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16384688
> 
> 
> I got a letter today from Comcast saying that "network enhancement" starts on June 8th in my area of Sammamish. I'm looking forward to seeing most of my analog going away in June and seeing a lot of new HD in July.



Damn, I have received no such letter. Only thing I got was the note letting me know NFL network was possibly going bye bye.


----------



## summerwind

Anyone know how to email the president of Comcast to get around level one customer support.


I and most Comcast customers hate regular broadcasts being cut off to show the low quality Comcast News Makers clips. Most of the people that have complained to level one "customer support" get a canned answer that CNN requires Comcast to interupt their broadcast with News Makers as part of Comcast's contract with CNN....WHAT A CROCK


----------



## jimre

CNN's contract with Comcast *allows* them to insert the local Newsmaker segments; it does not *require* them to.


Maybe you should try your local cable franchise authority (eg, City of ....). I think this whole Newsmaker thing is just Comcast's payoff to local policitians to give them free air time for "softball" PR interviews, in return for the local cable franchise.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16399784
> 
> 
> Damn, I have received no such letter. Only thing I got was the note letting me know NFL network was possibly going bye bye.



I haven't seen anything about the NFL network going away. It's the only reason I subscribe to the Sports Entertainment Pkg.







Did your letter say why and when?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16402523
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything about the NFL network going away. It's the only reason I subscribe to the Sports Entertainment Pkg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your letter say why and when?



It was supposed to have been May 1, but the cutoff has be delayed while negotiations continue.


----------



## summerwind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16401420
> 
> 
> Maybe you should try your local cable franchise authority (eg, City of ....). I think this whole Newsmaker thing is just Comcast's payoff to local policitians to give them free air time for "softball" PR interviews, in return for the local cable franchise.



The wierd thing is that my "City of" has a dedicated channel as does the state for public info. There is no need for the info that is presented on NewsMaker


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summerwind* /forum/post/16404174
> 
> 
> The wierd thing is that my "City of" has a dedicated channel as does the state for public info. There is no need for the info that is presented on NewsMaker



Yeah but free air time *on a channel that people actually watch* is priceless to a politician.


----------



## SeattleAl

Our HOA newsletter came out today, dated April 21. It says that we will need a digital adapter for our TV sets by June 12 when Comcast's conversion to HD takes place. Comcast will be onsite next weekend to hand out DTAs to residents, two per household. Unfortunately, I'm out of town then, so I will have to go down to pick mine up at the Cable Store or have them mailed to me.


Ok, I think they got their messages confused here, but the bottom line is the digital only conversion is on for my neighborhood, and more HD should turn up soon.


----------



## jimre

It's unfortunate they would schedule your Comcast analog shutoff date on the same day as the national broadcast digital conversion day (June 12). Well, unless Congress gets cold feet again, that is...


----------



## RazorbackSeattle

If you follow the windows media center pc world, you've probably heard that in some cities there are hacks to let you download digital programs from your cable box via firewire. People wrote little extensions for windows media center that let you change channels via firewire (see this thread for instance http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/98686.aspx ).


It depended on various seemingly random whims of cable companies and settings of cable boxes. Has anyone got this working currently in seattle area comcast, and if so what cable box are you using?


I just put win 7 on my pc, and have hd homerun, and was debating what my next step should be. And if I want to add the current bounty of stations unencrypted qam stations to my win 7 pc/hd homerun system, is there an automated way rather than doing 100 manual station edits?


-Nick


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RazorbackSeattle* /forum/post/16414497
> 
> 
> If you follow the windows media center pc world, you've probably heard that in some cities there are hacks to let you download digital programs from your cable box via firewire. People wrote little extensions for windows media center that let you change channels via firewire (see this thread for instance http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/98686.aspx ).
> 
> 
> It depended on various seemingly random whims of cable companies and settings of cable boxes. Has anyone got this working currently in seattle area comcast, and if so what cable box are you using?
> 
> 
> I just put win 7 on my pc, and have hd homerun, and was debating what my next step should be. And if I want to add the current bounty of stations unencrypted qam stations to my win 7 pc/hd homerun system, is there an automated way rather than doing 100 manual station edits?
> 
> 
> -Nick



I can firewire record (and change channels via firewire) on a DCT5100 box. I'm using Grafcorder to do the recording and an application called Externinator which works with BeyondTV to manage the recording schedule. There are some channels that are 5c flagged which are not available over firewire including my Premium HBO and OnDemand content.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Everett now has FXHD ch 665, haven't seen any others yet though (via TiVo s3)


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/16436277
> 
> 
> Everett now has FXHD ch 665, haven't seen any others yet though (via TiVo s3)



It's been added in Woodinville but none of the other HD channels. I'm in WA0150.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/16436277
> 
> 
> Everett now has FXHD ch 665, haven't seen any others yet though (via TiVo s3)



Reports of FXHD have been reported here a few weeks ago. You'll see it a couple pages back. But, at the same time, you'll also see that it was added then removed.


----------



## Weil

This morning, 655 through 659 showed up in Kent as "this channel will be available shortly". I did not check the others. They are now all working.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16451217
> 
> 
> This morning, 655 through 659 showed up in Kent as "this channel will be available shortly". I did not check the others. They are now all working.



Hopefully this bodes well for some of the surrounding areas as well.


----------



## gr0m1t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16455311
> 
> 
> Hopefully this bodes well for some of the surrounding areas as well.



Nothing new yet in West Seattle. (using a TiVo Series 3).


----------



## Mike777

When I came home today, my cable box was off, no display. I turned it on and later found out that I now have about twenty (maybe more) new HD stations. Most of these are between MLB and UHD 660, but there are some more between Disney HD/ABC Family HD and the Science channel.


Some of these have the mediocre version of HD, for instance Dirty Harry on AMC didn't look like real HD, but it did look better than the SD AMC. IFC HD also looked like a poor man's version of HD. Speed HD is there. CNNHD is there (as is Fox News HD, ugh.)


Finally Comcast is coming through. BravoHD is there. E HD is there. Nick is there. Toon is there.


----------



## Mike777

I just did a rough count and it looks like about 25 extra HD stations. Bravo HD. Encore HD. TBS-HD. Biography HD. ESPN News HD. Shopping network in HD. CNBC-HD. I can't wait for MSNBC HD, which I heard is coming. I wish they had the Comedy channel in HD. Just to name a few.


There was no red "message" light on my cable box, so at first I didn't even look for the stations.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16451217
> 
> 
> This morning, 655 through 659 showed up in Kent as "this channel will be available shortly". I did not check the others. They are now all working.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16456241
> 
> 
> When I came home today, my cable box was off, no display. I turned it on and later found out that I now have about twenty (maybe more) new HD stations. Most of these are between MLB and UHD 660, but there are some more between Disney HD/ABC Family HD and the Science channel.
> 
> 
> Some of these have the mediocre version of HD, for instance Dirty Harry on AMC didn't look like real HD, but it did look better than the SD AMC. IFC HD also looked like a poor man's version of HD. Speed HD is there. CNNHD is there (as is Fox News HD, ugh.)
> 
> 
> Finally Comcast is coming through. BravoHD is there. E HD is there. Nick is there. Toon is there.



Drat, nothing new for me. I'm in West Kent (just SW of the Boeing Space Center) close to Seatac, but no joy


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/16456241
> 
> 
> (as is Fox News HD, ugh.)



What's the point of this statement? Let's keep coming to avsforum to learn about and discuss a/v, not to be polarized by nonsensical, politically driven barbs.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I was surprised to see these new HD channels pop up. Nice.


----------



## artseattle

Still nothing new in the Madison Valley area of Central Seattle. Could those with the new channels post their locations? (It's easy to add to your posts) It would be nice to see if things are heading in certain directions.


Art


----------



## gr0m1t

Still nothing to report in West Seattle. Since I'm working from home, I'll be checking every so often throughout the day and will post if/when I see something new.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/16459328
> 
> 
> Still nothing new in the Madison Valley area of Central Seattle. Could those with the new channels post their locations? (It's easy to add to your posts) It would be nice to see if things are heading in certain directions.
> 
> 
> Art



I'm assuming that all of the folks reporting additional channels are in areas where analog began to get cut back in March. It would be nice to know what the time lag is between the first cut of analog and the appearance of additional HD.


----------



## pav707

Received the attached mailer today in Covington. New lineup effective 5/13.

Double checked and looks like they are all showing up.


----------



## Tdawgman

I just checked and all the new channels are live. It's about time. I'm pretty happy with the list. The only channel left that I would want to see is Comedy Central. I don't watch any other channels.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16459821
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that all of the folks reporting additional channels are in areas where analog began to get cut back in March. It would be nice to know what the time lag is between the first cut of analog and the appearance of additional HD.



The Seattle Times announcement for the areas reporting new HD now said they would lose analog 30-70 on May 12. So it looks like a couple of days. Can people confirm that?


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16463382
> 
> 
> The Seattle Times announcement for the areas reporting new HD now said they would lose analog 30-70 on May 12. So it looks like a couple of days. Can people confirm that?



I'm in Maple Valley (WA0170) and I lost the analogs in mid March. The new channels showed up this week so it was almost exactly 8 weeks between analog cut-off and getting the new channels.


----------



## gr0m1t

Just got off the phone with Comcast. I really hope they were wrong, but the CSR said it could be November or December before the new channels show up in certain areas of Seattle (I'm in West Seattle). She said it might happen sooner than that, but that is the timeframe they are willing to give out. Apparently we still need infrastructure upgrades before we can handle the addition of the new channels.


If this turns out to be true, man that really sucks!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr0m1t* /forum/post/16467870
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Comcast. I really hope they were wrong, but the CSR said it could be November or December before the new channels show up in certain areas of Seattle (I'm in West Seattle). She said it might happen sooner than that, but that is the timeframe they are willing to give out. Apparently we still need infrastructure upgrades before we can handle the addition of the new channels.
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be true, man that really sucks!



Right from the beginning, Comcast's public statements have said that it would take until the end of the year to complete the process of dropping analog. Unfortunately, somebody has to be last in line. It sounds like it might be you.


Sammamish begins to lose analog on June 8th. Based on what others have reported, it sounds like we can expect to see the additional HD about six to eight weeks later, which would position us to get new HD in late July or early August.


----------



## jhachey

*Comcast digital switch update: Bellevue's next, Seattle in fall*

Posted by Brier Dudley


Comcast provided an update today on its digital conversion - the one affecting cable customers, and requiring most to have cable boxes on every TV.


The company's finished testing and changing the system in smaller suburbs and is now making the switch in Everett and Olympia. Then it's going to happen in Bellevue, Spokane, Tacoma, Aberdeen and South King County this summer.


Seattle's getting the switch in the fall and the entire state should be done by year-end, spokesman Steve Kipp said.


Homes that have already been converted may notice some crisper images, by the way. The company also announced that it converted 31 channels to high definition this week. They include:

Encore HD, Starz Kids & Family HD, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge HD, Speed HD, ESPNews HD, WE TV HD, Style HD, E! HD, Bravo HD, Lifetime HD, Travel Channel HD, Fox News Channels HD, Fox Business HD, CNN HD, CNBC HD, Spike HD, TBS in HD, Nick HD, Cartoon Network HD, Disney XD HD, Fuse HD, TV One HD, QVC HD, G4 HD, BIO HD, Planet Green HD, AMC HD, LMN HD, IFC HD and InDemand PPV Events HD.
The HD versions of those channels are now being provided in Brier, Clearview, Lynnwood, Mill Creek, Mountlake Terrace, Mukilteo, Black Diamond, Covington, Enumclaw, Maple Valley, Pacific, Unincorporated King County, Bonney Lake, Buckley, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Roy, South Prairie and Wilkeson.

http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.co...ch_update.html


----------



## thefalcon2k

Has anybody received any updates on the analog shut-off for Kitsap/Pierce County?


----------



## edbolson

My mother received a note from Comcast about the analog channels going away and telling her she was being upgraded to digital service (from "extended basic") and was eligible for a "free set-top box" and up to two "converters". I assumed the set top box was similar to the SD only one I have on my upstairs digital TV.


She has an HD TV but did not upgrade to digital - was happy to get the local HD channels and the rest in SD or analog.


I logged in to the site, answered the questions for her, and ordered the box - free delivery.


She called me when it came, and I came to install it, only to find the output is analog only! Now I knew that the "converters" were analog out (possibly even RF only) but this is a cable card device, with on-demand, etc, according to the docs that came with it. I expected a digital box at no additional charge. Does she have to rent one? She'll probably be happy with this box - at least all of the channels will be numbered right - but I had hoped it would use the digital connection for the best quality. I think I'll just leave it be - she enjoys the HD local channels and it might confuse her to have to switch inputs in order to watch the extended channels, most of which she doesn't watch.


I know that the simulcast digital channels do not have the "correct" channel number available on my service - will they be correct after the "transition"?


I thought I understood all of what Comcast was doing. It looks like those who use digital sets and just scan for channels will be fine, but won't easily be able to find all of their favorites.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edbolson* /forum/post/16479302
> 
> 
> She called me when it came, and I came to install it, only to find the output is analog only!



It is a digital converter, known as a DTA (Digital-To-Analog) box. If you're wanting a box that accepts the YPbPr (HD) cables, then you will have to rent one from Comcast. I'm not sure how much an HD box is, since when I had their service, I had an HD-DVR box ($15.99 a month). The box that you are referring to does have the EPG with On Demand access. Anybody who has basic digital cable would have this box.


So, long story short, that box will also allow access to Music Choice, but the smaller boxes will not. Those only give access for 2-99.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edbolson* /forum/post/16479302
> 
> 
> ...She called me when it came, and I came to install it, only to find the output is analog only!



Comcast does not give away HD boxes for free; you have to pay extra for those. I don't know if they even offer an SD-only box with HDMI output. Frankly, I'm not sure what the point would be...


I think maybe your definition of "digital box" is different from Comcast's. The DCT-700 is generally their lowest-end 2-way box. As far as Comcast is concerned it's a "digital" box - since it only has a digital cable tuner, no analog tuner. But it's SD-only, and as you found - has only Composite and RF analog outputs.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edbolson* /forum/post/16479302
> 
> 
> I know that the simulcast digital channels do not have the "correct" channel number available on my service - will they be correct after the "transition"?



No, the physical QAM channels you receive directly on a digital-cable-ready TV will never exactly match Comcast's published channel lineup. There will always be a physical-to-virtual channel mapping that has to take place, which at this point can only be done by a Comcast box or Cablecard tuner.


----------



## edbolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16480109
> 
> 
> No, the physical QAM channels you receive directly on a digital-cable-ready TV will never exactly match Comcast's published channel lineup. There will always be a physical-to-virtual channel mapping that has to take place, which at this point can only be done by a Comcast box or Cablecard tuner.



Thanks for all the responses. I was pretty sure this was the case - I just hadn't realized the variations in boxes available. I had assumed that the channel 2-99 boxes were the only ones with analog-only output.


I will take it up to the Comcast office (I am fortunate to be very close) and see what they have to offer. As I said, I can always stick with status quo and give her a list of channels that she likes and their QAM equivalents.


----------



## edbolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16480090
> 
> 
> Comcast does not give away HD boxes for free; you have to pay extra for those. I don't know if they even offer an SD-only box with HDMI output. Frankly, I'm not sure what the point would be...
> 
> 
> I think maybe your definition of "digital box" is different from Comcast's. The DCT-700 is generally their lowest-end 2-way box. As far as Comcast is concerned it's a "digital" box - since it only has a digital cable tuner, no analog tuner. But it's SD-only, and as you found - has only Composite and RF analog outputs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16480025
> 
> 
> It is a digital converter, known as a DTA (Digital-To-Analog) box. If you're wanting a box that accepts the YPbPr (HD) cables, then you will have to rent one from Comcast. ... The box that you are referring to does have the EPG with On Demand access. Anybody who has basic digital cable would have this box.
> 
> 
> So, long story short, that box will also allow access to Music Choice, but the smaller boxes will not. Those only give access for 2-99.



I have an SD only digital box on one of my (small) HD TV's - it is a small compact box that looks a lot like the cable modems. I have an HD Moto box also. Both have HDMI out. Both have the unbelievably crappy user interface. So there is a third box that my mom received, that has the features of the SD digital box, but assumes an analog TV. Hard to believe it is really less expensive than the digital version, but that isn't my decision. And it has the same crappy interface (3 digits to do any channel change? my poor wife just hits channel up and down 50 times rather than try to get that to work!)


Now that I know the facts, there are options and we'll just work through them without any urgency.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edbolson* /forum/post/16482465
> 
> 
> And it has the same crappy interface (3 digits to do any channel change? my poor wife just hits channel up and down 50 times rather than try to get that to work!)



Menu->Main Menu->Setup->Guide Setup->Channel Entry Behavior->AUTO-TUNE


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16479104
> 
> 
> Has anybody received any updates on the analog shut-off for Kitsap/Pierce County?



I haven't heard anything for updates here but I just drove by the intersection of Illahee and Sylvan. Comcast and a contractor are there with huge rolls of cable and hanging them from the poles...


----------



## thewarm

I keep seeing DTA described differently. Dave Clark, director, product strategy and management, cable set-tops, Cisco Systems, in an article from this months ScreenPlays has this quote:

"The use of digital terminal adapters (DTAs) as a means of bandwidth reclamation in cable is gaining momentum, thanks in part to an undisclosed deal negotiated with programmers that is said to obviate the need for protecting basic servicecontent, at least for now."


So, it's gone from "*Digital Transport Adapter*" - Comcast, to "*Digital Terminal Adapter*" - Cisco management...










Chime in out there... which is it?


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16456636
> 
> 
> What's the point of this statement? Let's keep coming to avsforum to learn about and discuss a/v, not to be polarized by nonsensical, politically driven barbs.



Sorry to hurt your feelings about the FAUX News Channel.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Does anyone know how to tell which head-end your home is connected to? When I put in my zip code on the Comcast site, I get back a big list of different possible head ends.


Thanks


P


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16485977
> 
> 
> ...So, it's gone from "*Digital Transport Adapter*" - Comcast, to "*Digital Terminal Adapter*" - Cisco management...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chime in out there... which is it?



Just received a couple of them. It says "Digital Transport Adapter" on the Comcast box, in big orange letters.


----------



## quarque

A guy I work with just had FiOS installed in his Everett home, leaving Comcast in the dust. He is astounded that for around $99 (even less for the first 6 months) he gets way better TV plus better internet speed than his DSL plus phone service. I was drooling on the floor as he described the package in all its glorious detail. More HD than he could surf in one evening.


Comcast pleaded with his wife during the *disconnect-me* call not to leave Comcast ("What can we do to keep you?"). I sure wish I was in a Verizon service area...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16486674
> 
> 
> ...I sure wish I was in a Verizon service area...



Yeah, that is a (rather large) problem.


----------



## Bruceko

I switched to fios about 45 days ago. when i returned my modem to the comcast office and cancelled Comcast offered nothing.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16486674
> 
> 
> ("What can we do to keep you?")



How about a check for *$5.61*?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16488026
> 
> 
> How about a check for *$5.61*?



I just got my bill after I traded my simple digital box for an HD box. In addition to the extra for the new box, I was charged $1.99 for "Change of Service"!

sam


----------



## edbolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16482647
> 
> 
> Menu->Main Menu->Setup->Guide Setup->Channel Entry Behavior->AUTO-TUNE



Thank you!!! I recall looking through options when the interface was changed from the Microsoft software years ago. I would have had no idea what "auto-tuning" meant in any case. Is "no auto-tune" the default? WHY?


But the interface is still crappy!


----------



## oversight

I am in a Verizon service area, but my apt manager won't sign the access paperwork so VZ can install the fios equipment.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16488026
> 
> 
> How about a check for *$5.61*?



How about matching DirecTV or Dish on service and price? I'd prefer that...


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16493434
> 
> 
> How about matching DirecTV or Dish on service and price? I'd prefer that...



So true! That would be good competition there!


----------



## fitret

Some of my stations mysteriously have no signal, specifically, the 91-X's. I can no longer find ESPN2, Speed, Versus, etc. The only channel that's still there is 91-9, which is now coming in as a second copy of USA instead of Cartoon Network. I don't want to rescan because everything else is set up correctly, and remapping all of the channels is a major pain and waste of time. Is anyone else seeing this problem, and is there anything I can do to try to get these channels back? I live in 98102 if that makes a difference.


Also, since someone posted that Seattle is going full digital in fall, what will I need to get TV after the switch? I currently go straight from the wall into the two digital tuners in my MediaCenter PC.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitret* /forum/post/16496401
> 
> 
> Also, since someone posted that Seattle is going full digital in fall, what will I need to get TV after the switch? I currently go straight from the wall into the two digital tuners in my MediaCenter PC.



Not quite "full digital" yet - Limited Basic ch 2-29 will still be available in analog, probably for at least another year or two. If you already have a digital QAM tuner, not much will change - at least initially. If your tuner is really hybrid digital/analog - and you're currently viewing ch 30-70 as analog - you'll need to switch to the digital version of those (which you can do right now, since all analog channels have had digital simulcasts for a couple years now). The main thing that's happening with Comcast's digital switch in the fall is that analog ch. 30-70 are going away.


As has been noted here several times - Comcast *intends* to eventually encrypt the digital version of ch. 30-70, but cannot do this until/unless they get approval from the FCC. For now, digital versions of those channels are clear, unencrypted QAM.


----------



## distantmantra

I love how Comcast is taking their sweet time on giving Seattle the new HD channels, seeing how we cannot swtich to Fios in the city.


My friends in Edmonds have had Fios for a couple months now. I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## r-gordon-7

This isn't an HD issue, but this forum/thread has been the best source of ongoing Comcast Seattle information, so...


The other day CCTV-9 (the English language Chinese channel), which had been on Comcast channel 251 here in Seattle went dark, without any notice or explanation. My digital box doesn't even have a channel 251 anymore - the box skips right over it. And CCTV-9 no longer appears on either the Comcast Guide or the Comcast channel line-up posted on-line.


Does anyone know what happened to CCTV-9? I phoned Comcast and was told by the Customer Service Rep that Comcast can no longer carry CCTV-9, but the CSR could not (or would not) provide any further information.


The loss of CCTV-9 is a major blow to our household, as we watch it regularly - probably as much or more than any other channel.


Any info. as to what happened, who is responsible (Comcast or CCTV), and what if anything can be done to return CCTV-9 to the Comcast channel lineup would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

r-gorordon-7


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16501746
> 
> 
> This isn't an HD issue, but this forum/thread has been the best source of ongoing Comcast Seattle information, so...
> 
> 
> The other day CCTV-9 (the English language Chinese channel), which had been on Comcast channel 251 here in Seattle went dark, without any notice or explanation. My digital box doesn't even have a channel 251 anymore - the box skips right over it. And CCTV-9 no longer appears on either the Comcast Guide or the Comcast channel line-up posted on-line.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to CCTV-9? I phoned Comcast and was told by the Customer Service Rep that Comcast can no longer carry CCTV-9, but the CSR could not (or would not) provide any further information.
> 
> 
> The loss of CCTV-9 is a major blow to our household, as we watch it regularly - probably as much or more than any other channel.
> 
> 
> Any info. as to what happened, who is responsible (Comcast or CCTV), and what if anything can be done to return CCTV-9 to the Comcast channel lineup would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> r-gorordon-7



Some time ago (I can't remember exactly, but it's been a while) a notice about CCTV was in a message in the DVR. I was hoping the red light was a sign there'd be a message about new HD channels, but I read the message, thought "oh, that's too bad" to myself and deleted it.


----------



## r-gordon-7

FWIW, I've now gotten three different, inconsistent answers from three different Comcast Customer Service Reps about the dropping of CCTV-9...


1. From a telephone Customer Service Rep, "The CCTV-9 signal is no longer available to comcast - CCTV may have signed an exclusive coverage agreement with another provider." Me, " You said they, "MAY have signed an exclusive coverage agreement with another provider' - well, did they or or is there a different reason for the signal no longer being available to Comcast?" CSR, "You'll need to research that on your own."


2. From an on-line Phone Chat Customer Service Rep, "The reason why it has been removed is becase of the digital transition."


3. From a different telephone Customer Serice Rep, "Due to contract neogtiations".


Whatever the reason (why must Comcast feel the need to continually play hide the ball with the facts...?), unfortunately it results in Comcast continuing to charge me ~$140/mo for phone & interent service I can get from any number of other providers & for a hundred or so cable channels we really don't watch - promising to add more all the time - while they drop one of the very few we do want and do watch...


Sigh... time to investigate Dish Network, which still carries CCTV-9...


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16505685
> 
> 
> Sigh... time to investigate Dish Network, which still carries CCTV-9...



You might be able do it on the cheap instead of with Dish Network: CCTV-9 is free-to-air.

http://english.cctv.com/english/20080610/108559.shtml 


There are quite a few merchants who specialise in providing inexpensive receiver/dish combinations for the unencrypted, mostly International channels on Ku band satellite, such as CCTV-9 (and -4, -E, and -F) on Galaxy 3C.


----------



## wild1945

I joined AV and dwnld the QAM list kindly provided by Pastiche, which is in accord with my own map made by hand off my raw wire with my ATSC tuner. The Queen Mother went to Comcast and came home with several of their DTAs and I was appalled to see each came with a remote and required activation ( for snooping). I have a couple NTSC TV and I think I will buy one of the Panasonic VCR that has a ATSC tuner on board. Costco sells one of them. These have component outputs as well as RF so I should be able to see all QAMs through that VCR. I am going to see if Fry's has a simple DTA I can buy with a govt coupon for the one B&W TV in the shop. Thanks to all for a very interesting set of facts and opinions which I was able to find through several Google searches using QAM as a search term. Eventually I just starting reading many of the posts, page after page.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wild1945* /forum/post/16511462
> 
> 
> ...I have a couple NTSC TV and I think I will buy one of the Panasonic VCR that has a ATSC tuner on board. Costco sells one of them. These have component outputs as well as RF so I should be able to see all QAMs through that VCR. ...



I think perhaps you're confused on the terminology. ATSC is for over-the-air Broadcast digital TV. It has NOTHING to do with Comcast. You need a QAM tuner if you want to pick up unencrypted digital cable channels without a Comcast box or Cablecard.


NTSC = old-fashioned analog TV

ATSC = over-the-air broadcast digital TV

QAM = digital cable TV


----------



## newguy416

Hello. I am a new Comcast HD customer with the 3416 DVR. I moved from TX to WA and changed from Dish to Comcast, and I have a few questions on the Comcast service.




1. Is there a way to hide channels on the guide so it is more streamlined? I want to remove all of the channels I do not want or subscribe to. Currently I have to hit page up or down 99 times to cycle through all of the channels.


2. If notWhen I make a favorites list can I have that displayed on the guide and stay on the guide? For example, when I create a favorites, click guide and then favorite, my channels appear; but when I hit guide again in order to see my favorite channels I have to hit favorites again. Also if I hit channel up it does not go to my next favorite channel, it selects the next channel, favorite or not.


3. On many of the HD channels the shows are not the same as their SD counterpart. For example on History, TLC, Animal, A&E, TNT, AMC, Bravo, USA, and many others the programming is delayed by 2-3 hours? So if I want to watch a movie that starts at 7:00 on A&E I have to wait until 10:00 to see the HD version. My last provider they were the same on both channels.



I would appreciate any help and/or advice.


Thank you.


----------



## mfisher

Question regarding comcast making channels 30-70 digital. When they make this change how will we know the change is done? Will channels 30-70 completely disappear from the guide? Just asking because they were supposed to do mine at the beginning of May and I still show channels 30-70 in the guide. Thanks


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/16512790
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to hide channels on the guide so it is more streamlined? I want to remove all of the channels I do not want or subscribe to. Currently I have to hit page up or down 99 times to cycle through all of the channels.



There used to be with the old guide software we had.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/16512790
> 
> 
> 2. If notWhen I make a favorites list can I have that displayed on the guide and stay on the guide? For example, when I create a favorites, click guide and then favorite, my channels appear; but when I hit guide again in order to see my favorite channels I have to hit favorites again. Also if I hit channel up it does not go to my next favorite channel, it selects the next channel, favorite or not.



There is nothing that can be done about that. You will just have to hit "Guide", then "Favorite" to see your subscribed channels and pick from there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/16512790
> 
> 
> 3. On many of the HD channels the shows are not the same as their SD counterpart. For example on History, TLC, Animal, A&E, TNT, AMC, Bravo, USA, and many others the programming is delayed by 2-3 hours? So if I want to watch a movie that starts at 7:00 on A&E I have to wait until 10:00 to see the HD version. My last provider they were the same on both channels.



In Texas, it is east coast programming on all channels. Welcome to the west coast. And, your times are backwards. For example, as a WWE fan, I can watch WWE Raw on Mondays at 6:00pm on USA HD (672) and in SD on channel 58 at 9:00pm.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/16512790
> 
> 
> Hello. I am a new Comcast HD customer with the 3416 DVR. I moved from TX to WA and changed from Dish to Comcast, and I have a few questions on the Comcast service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to hide channels on the guide so it is more streamlined? I want to remove all of the channels I do not want or subscribe to. Currently I have to hit page up or down 99 times to cycle through all of the channels.
> 
> 
> 2. If not…When I make a favorites list can I have that displayed on the guide and stay on the guide? For example, when I create a favorites, click guide and then favorite, my channels appear; but when I hit guide again in order to see my favorite channels I have to hit favorites again. Also if I hit channel up it does not go to my next favorite channel, it selects the next channel, favorite or not.
> 
> 
> 3. On many of the HD channels the shows are not the same as their SD counterpart. For example on History, TLC, Animal, A&E, TNT, AMC, Bravo, USA, and many others the programming is delayed by 2-3 hours? So if I want to watch a movie that starts at 7:00 on A&E I have to wait until 10:00 to see the HD version. My last provider they were the same on both channels.
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help and/or advice.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



1. & 2. No, there is no way to hide/remove unwanted channels. That would be too Tivo-like. The best remedy is what you describe in (2) - make a favorite list or 2 or 3 and use those to get around. Yes, you do have to hit Guide and Fav each time. Remember, that software was designed by morons who never watch TV or use a Tivo or have a clue.


3. Your guess is as good as mine. Er, what falcon2k said...


You may want to consider FiOS or Dish or DirecTV in place of Comcast - they are all cheaper and better. I would have switched years ago but a) I have trees in the way for sat. and b) Verizon can't operate inside Seattle so no FiOS for me either.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher* /forum/post/16512910
> 
> 
> Question regarding comcast making channels 30-70 digital. When they make this change how will we know the change is done? Will channels 30-70 completely disappear from the guide? Just asking because they were supposed to do mine at the beginning of May and I still show channels 30-70 in the guide. Thanks



First off, they (Comcast) won't tell you. That would be too responsible. So it is up to you to plan for the switch. If you have any analog TV's or Tivo's etc. you'll need a DTA box (2 free per house). If you don't install those you will find out when the transition happens: 30-70 will be snow. They will not disappear from the guide. They will just disappear from the analog realm. So are you watching 30-70 in analog now?


I just installed a free DTA box for my Tivo Series 2 analog DVR. It was pretty simple. Set it up first on a TV and get it Activated. BTW, their literature is wrong about activating on their website. I could not find any way to do that. Anyway, after it is working you connect the IR blaster stuff for both Tvio and the DTA box. Then you do a Repeat Guided Setup and choose Comcast Adapter when it asks what brand your cable box is (under Other). It passed the channel-changing tests easily and works quite well on the Tivo.


----------



## mfisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16513016
> 
> 
> First off, they (Comcast) won't tell you. That would be too responsible. So it is up to you to plan for the switch. If you have any analog TV's or Tivo's etc. you'll need a DTA box (2 free per house). If you don't install those you will find out when the transition happens: 30-70 will be snow. They will not disappear from the guide. They will just disappear from the analog realm. So are you watching 30-70 in analog now?
> 
> 
> I just installed a free DTA box for my Tivo Series 2 analog DVR. It was pretty simple. Set it up first on a TV and get it Activated. BTW, their literature is wrong about activating on their website. I could not find any way to do that. Anyway, after it is working you connect the IR blaster stuff for both Tvio and the DTA box. Then you do a Repeat Guided Setup and choose Comcast Adapter when it asks what brand your cable box is (under Other). It passed the channel-changing tests easily and works quite well on the Tivo.



I use a TivoHD and yes, I do watch at least 1 channel in that range (I am under the impression that i don't need a DTA box with the TivoHD). I am not sure what you mean by the will not tell you as I have gotten a couple of letters from them indicating that they were going to move these channels in my area (olympia) to digital by May 4th (at least I believe this is the day). So if I understand you, it is possible that it has already happened?? I thought they were actually going to move the channels somewhere in the hundreds and remove them from their 30-70 location. Is this not true?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## newguy416

Thank you to thefalcon2k and quarque.


I would have kept Dish, loved the 622 DVR, but I am facing the wrong direction at my new complex. I do love the weather and environment here in WA.

I guess this issues will be something I will have to get used to for a while.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher* /forum/post/16513258
> 
> 
> I use a TivoHD and yes, I do watch at least 1 channel in that range (I am under the impression that i don't need a DTA box with the TivoHD). I am not sure what you mean by the will not tell you as I have gotten a couple of letters from them indicating that they were going to move these channels in my area (olympia) to digital by May 4th (at least I believe this is the day). So if I understand you, it is possible that it has already happened?? I thought they were actually going to move the channels somewhere in the hundreds and remove them from their 30-70 location. Is this not true?



I don't know for sure, but I would *expect* that Comcast will just automatically re-map ch. 30-70 in all of their Guides to the digital QAM versions of these channels. So if using a Comcast box, you'd keep tuning to 30-70 - just like before. No change.


Since you use a TivoHD, you presumably have a Cablecard from Comcast. If so, it should work just like a Comcast box; re-mapping happens automatically thru the Cablecard. Again -no change.


People with their own (non-cablecard) QAM tuners will have to work out the new mappings for themselves (hint, get started: the digital versions of 30-70 have been here for 2 years already).


And finally, people with analog TVs/tuners will have to get a DTA or other digital cable tuner. Those are the people most affected by this change.


----------



## mfisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16513665
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I would *expect* that Comcast will just automatically re-map ch. 30-70 in all of their Guides to the digital QAM versions of these channels. So if using a Comcast box, you'd keep tuning to 30-70 - just like before. No change.
> 
> 
> Since you use a TivoHD, you presumably have a Cablecard from Comcast. If so, it should work just like a Comcast box; re-mapping happens automatically thru the Cablecard. Again -no change.
> 
> 
> People with their own (non-cablecard) QAM tuners will have to work out the new mappings for themselves (hint, get started: the digital versions of 30-70 have been here for 2 years already).
> 
> 
> And finally, people with analog TVs/tuners will have to get a DTA or other digital cable tuner. Those are the people most affected by this change.



Thank you. That actually makes more sense then comcast moving the channels. Yes I have a cablecard. I figured I was ok with that and didn't need the DTA box. I guess the only real way to know if they are done (other than hooking up another tv - which I don't want to do) is when Comcast finally gives me all of the other HD channels that the other areas have... and I am sure that will be real soon


----------



## rickeame

Anyone who uses Tivo with Comcast here in Sammamish -- I am having a heck of a time. WHen you do guided setup, what option do you pick for comcast? They have two entries, one simply "comcast" and the other "comcast king county jerald" and I thought comcast would be the obvious one and yet it's giving me channels I don't get, and mapping things like playboy entirely incorrectly.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16519577
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses Tivo with Comcast here in Sammamish -- I am having a heck of a time. WHen you do guided setup, what option do you pick for comcast? They have two entries, one simply "comcast" and the other "comcast king county jerald" and I thought comcast would be the obvious one and yet it's giving me channels I don't get, and mapping things like playboy entirely incorrectly.



If you're sure you put in the right zip code then go back and try the other Comcast choices. It should ask if a certain channel is at the right number (usually Halmark). If your answer is *no*, then you have the wrong Comcast selection. If none of them work get Tivo tech support to help.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16384688
> 
> 
> I got a letter today from Comcast saying that "network enhancement" starts on June 8th in my area of Sammamish. I'm looking forward to seeing most of my analog going away in June and seeing a lot of new HD in July.



Got another mailing from Comcast last week. The new date for "network enhancement" in my area of Sammamish is June 22. I guess that means that we won't see the new HD channels until August. Oh well...


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16520886
> 
> 
> If you're sure you put in the right zip code then go back and try the other Comcast choices. It should ask if a certain channel is at the right number (usually Halmark). If your answer is *no*, then you have the wrong Comcast selection. If none of them work get Tivo tech support to help.



Yes, and most of the channels are right. Playboy is wrong, and they give me more channels than I actually get (like AMCHD and IFCHD, which I definitely do not get).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16525473
> 
> 
> Yes, and most of the channels are right. Playboy is wrong, and they give me more channels than I actually get (like AMCHD and IFCHD, which I definitely do not get).



The guide always shows channels you do not get - it's supposed to show everything potentially available in your area. If you try to tune a channel you're not subscribed to, it will tell you. How else could they sell you these extra channels if you don't know about them?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16526756
> 
> 
> The guide always shows channels you do not get - it's supposed to show everything potentially available in your area. If you try to tune a channel you're not subscribed to, it will tell you. How else could they sell you these extra channels if you don't know about them?



AMC-HD only requires Digital Starter, IFC-HD requires Digital Preferred -- but they'll both require the passage of time before they're available in Sammamish.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16513665
> 
> 
> People with their own (non-cablecard) QAM tuners will have to work out the new mappings for themselves (hint, get started: the digital versions of 30-70 have been here for 2 years already).



Maybe in your area, but we only recently got the digital equivalents within the last 6 months in the Lake City area of North Seattle. I have had a Samsung Digital tuner (w/clear QAM) for a few years as well as my HTPC with digital tuner card (also w/clear QAM) for recording shows. It's only been in the last 6 months that I started receiving the digital versions of 30-70.


For others who asked, Comcast is already starting to pull some of the analog channels, ie., Oxygen and CMT. In the end, once Comcast gets permission to encrypt those channels, even my digital tuner and the HTPC will have to get a DTA on it. Bummer!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16527352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> People with their own (non-cablecard) QAM tuners will have to work out the new mappings for themselves (hint, get started: the digital versions of 30-70 have been here for 2 years already).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in your area, but we only recently got the digital equivalents within the last 6 months in the Lake City area of North Seattle. I have had a Samsung Digital tuner (w/clear QAM) for a few years as well as my HTPC with digital tuner card (also w/clear QAM) for recording shows. It's only been in the last 6 months that I started receiving the digital versions of 30-70.
Click to expand...


Good point; I'll amend my original statement - the digital versions of these channels have been simulcast for 2 (actually, almost 3) years now. It's just been the last 6 months or so since they've been un-encrypted in most areas.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16519577
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses Tivo with Comcast here in Sammamish -- I am having a heck of a time. WHen you do guided setup, what option do you pick for comcast?



I'm smack in the middle of Sammamish, and I use "King County Jerald" with no issues at all.


----------



## wild1945

Yes, I had it wrong. I will have to keep one of the Comcast DTA for the one NtSC set that will never get an ATSC/QAM tuner. I have decided on the Toshiba DRV 670, which although not yet available, may be more reliable than the Pana EZ-48 series. I have read the VCR deck in the 670 may not record DT unless it or something else degrades it to AT. We shall see. I mainly want to record ch 9, 48 (105.x Qam) and ch 25 (116.2 Qam). Thanks.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16527352
> 
> 
> In the end, once Comcast gets permission to encrypt those channels, even my digital tuner and the HTPC will have to get a DTA on it. Bummer!



Supposedly, Comcast has permission from the the programmers of the basic cable analog channels to supply them as binary, UNENCRYPTED signals for two years. This would mean that a digital QAM tuner can watch 'basic cable' without an additional box - just like your cable-ready analog set has been doing for years.


This blog entry and page 8 on this link says:


"Comcast was quietly exploring the possibility of winning dispensation from programmers that would permit the MSO to transmit the content digitally in the clear. These sources say an agreement was reached at the start of the year that will allow transmission of the analog basic tier digitally without use of content protection for a two-year period."


IMHO, this is a fair solution - it eliminates my need for a DTA and does not cripple my new digital, QAM kitchen TV (when compared to the old analog set).


I hope Comcast follows through with it. If they don't, they are just treating us all as pirates....


----------



## oversight

I know there are many who are still waiting for the last bunch of HD additions to be made available, but are there any rumblings of what and/or when the next round of new channels will come?


----------



## seatown88

Is there a current channel guided for QAM tuners in the North Seattle area?

Sorry if someone recently posted one...I did not see it.


thanks


----------



## distantmantra

I was at a friend's house in Edmonds yesterday and noticed that Comcast recently added Nick HD and Spike HD to their lineup. We still don't have them in Seattle, but we got FX HD around the same time they did.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/16531230
> 
> 
> Supposedly, Comcast has permission from the the programmers of the basic cable analog channels to supply them as binary, UNENCRYPTED signals for two years. This would mean that a digital QAM tuner can watch 'basic cable' without an additional box - just like your cable-ready analog set has been doing for years.
> 
> 
> This blog entry and page 8 on this link says:
> 
> 
> "Comcast was quietly exploring the possibility of winning dispensation from programmers that would permit the MSO to transmit the content digitally in the clear. These sources say an agreement was reached at the start of the year that will allow transmission of the analog basic tier digitally without use of content protection for a two-year period."
> 
> 
> IMHO, this is a fair solution - it eliminates my need for a DTA and does not cripple my new digital, QAM kitchen TV (when compared to the old analog set).
> 
> 
> I hope Comcast follows through with it. If they don't, they are just treating us all as pirates....



If this is true, will that include encrypted HD stations that are available with the Starter Digital Package?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16531491
> 
> 
> If this is true, will that include encrypted HD stations that are available with the Starter Digital Package?



I would say definitely not.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatown88* /forum/post/16531398
> 
> 
> Is there a current channel guided for QAM tuners in the North Seattle area?
> 
> Sorry if someone recently posted one...I did not see it.
> 
> 
> thanks



See pastiche's files at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16294642


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16531491
> 
> 
> If this is true, will that include encrypted HD stations that are available with the Starter Digital Package?



The article only said "digital delivery of analog basic service tiers" - my interpretation would be 'any channel you can get on an analog TV without a cable box'. In other words, probably not HD other than the locals. As the providers drop the analog/SD feed, that might mean HD for things like CNN - but that is really going to depend on what the provider wants to do.


For example, if CNN decides to drop the SD feed but mandates encryption of their HD feed, they might lose quite a few customers who want to watch on a QAM set without renting a cable box. That might affect their decision to encrypt.


If tru2way or something like it takes off, then the subject will become moot...but that will take years for significant penetration.


A more interesting, related issue to me is whether Comcast can/will inject PSIP data so the channel mappings work well on a QAM set - and put pastiche out of business


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/16531822
> 
> 
> A more interesting, related issue to me is whether Comcast can/will inject PSIP data so the channel mappings work well on a QAM set - and put pastiche out of business



They currently are mapping only the local HD channels so I'd venture that they probably will not. Never known Comcast to go above and beyond when it comes to customer service. The DTA's do that anyway.


PS: Is everyone else getting a ton of digital artifacts across most of their channels? Usually it's a signal that Comcast is monkeying with the network again.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16533354
> 
> 
> They currently are mapping only the local HD channels so I'd venture that they probably will not. Never known Comcast to go above and beyond when it comes to customer service. The DTA's do that anyway.
> 
> 
> PS: Is everyone else getting a ton of digital artifacts across most of their channels? Usually it's a signal that Comcast is monkeying with the network again.



Yeah, but who wants to use a DTA on a digital set? It completely destroys the ability to channel surf between digital channels converted to analog from the DTA and HD locals which are in the clear. (My understanding is that a DTA with a Digital TV requires a splitter and two separate inputs)


I'd sooner put up with funny channel numbers.


Here in Shoreline, I've been experiencing lots of dropouts on a variety of channels and failure of HD On Demand (but not SD On Demand) - especially on weekend evenings. To me, that sounds like network congestion - any opinions out there on that issue?


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16479104
> 
> 
> Has anybody received any updates on the analog shut-off for Kitsap/Pierce County?



Did you see this article?

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/m...to-digital-tv/ 


Looks like Kitsap County will be pretty close to last in line for upgrades.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/16535356
> 
> 
> (My understanding is that a DTA with a Digital TV requires a splitter and two separate inputs)



That's what I had to do for my friends who live on MLK Way.


Their TV had an antenna and cable inputs, so split their line from the wall, then I plugged their DTA box to the antenna input and the direct line into their cable input.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/16536430
> 
> 
> Did you see this article?
> 
> http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/m...to-digital-tv/
> 
> 
> Looks like Kitsap County will be pretty close to last in line for upgrades.



I find this semi-hard to believe. I'm not sure what the full detail is at this point, but because I no longer have Comcast cable as my TV service provider, I can't get the instaneous information that I use to be able to get because of my ClearQAM tuner!


Anyway, my purpose for this reply is to say that I have friends that have reported that they have gotten letters from Comcast telling them about the transition, and suggesting that they go get the new DTA boxes ASAP.


Both friends that have told me about this have gone and gotten those boxes, and had them hooked up! Amazingly, they are also reporting access to channels 74 (TV Guide), 114 (KOMO This Seattle), 115 (NBC Universal Sports), 116 (KCPQ AccuWeather), 136 (G4), 408 (Speed), 504 (LMN), 964-986 (Digital FM). I'm sure I missed a few other channels in there, but at the time of this announcement, I was only assuming that users with these boxes would get nothing more than what they had with their analog sets.


However, these same channels I listed ... I had access to via ClearQAM! And, also because I live in Kitsap County, I also had access to select Pierce County community channels as well. So, in a way, I can see the DTA boxes getting all ClearQAM available channels (without Pierce County channels, of course).


And, on another note ... at least with Wave Broadband, I get FSN HD through ClearQAM (along with local channels)! The bad news, Wave Broadband does not have PSIP technology (meaning I manually have to find everything).


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/16535356
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who wants to use a DTA on a digital set? It completely destroys the ability to channel surf between digital channels converted to analog from the DTA and HD locals which are in the clear. (My understanding is that a DTA with a Digital TV requires a splitter and two separate inputs)



I totally agree. Screws up my HTPC too!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16538150
> 
> 
> And, on another note ... at least with Wave Broadband, I get FSN HD through ClearQAM (along with local channels)! The bad news, Wave Broadband does not have PSIP technology (meaning I manually have to find everything).



I would ask the about the lack of PSIP data. Passage of PSIP data appears to be mandatory:

http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/New...factsheet.html


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16544813
> 
> 
> I would ask the about the lack of PSIP data. Passage of PSIP data appears to be mandatory:
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/New...factsheet.html



Very interesting. So how is it that Comcast avoids that little tidbit?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16545583
> 
> 
> Very interesting. So how is it that Comcast avoids that little tidbit?



I thought Comcast *was* providing PSIP mappings for local channels, as listed in Pastiche's chanel guide. Are you saying they're not?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16544813
> 
> 
> I would ask the about the lack of PSIP data. Passage of PSIP data appears to be mandatory:
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/New...factsheet.html



Hey! You updating your QAM list soon? I think they moved a few things around recently...I can no longer find the Travel Channel or Animal Planet.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16546238
> 
> 
> Hey! You updating your QAM list soon? I think they moved a few things around recently...I can no longer find the Travel Channel or Animal Planet.



Could it be that more is completely gone from Comcast than just my favorite, CCTV-9?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16545583
> 
> 
> Very interesting. So how is it that Comcast avoids that little tidbit?



I do see PSIP on Comcast for 4-1/2, 5-1/2, 7-1/2, 9-1/2/3, 11-1 (though different PSIP than OTA), 13-1/2, 16-1, and 22-1. That certainly seems square with the FCC's ruling, since it is specific to broadcast channels, on cable, during the transition.


I'm not sure if there's a separate order that covers channels that are already post-transition (KTBW, KWPX, KHCV, KWDK), or channels that are still in-transition, but offering a main program that is a 480i analog/digital simulcast (KBTC and KUNS). Those channels do lack PSIP on Comcast.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16546238
> 
> 
> Hey! You updating your QAM list soon? I think they moved a few things around recently...I can no longer find the Travel Channel or Animal Planet.



Just re-scanned, but those haven't changed on my node: Animal Planet was still on 116-82 and Travel Channel was still on 116-83. The only change I noticed was Jewelry Television is back, unencrypted, on 102-8, after having been encrypted for a few years. I'll update with that change momentarily.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16546497
> 
> 
> Just re-scanned, but those haven't changed on my node.



My bad, had to rescan 4 times but they finally all came back. Will be glad when things settle down.


----------



## Luc48

I understand no one nows for sure if channels remain QAM unencrypted but I noticed this Comcast contradiction about the need of a DTA box for QAM tuners:

_From San Jose Mercury Comcast common questions April 2009( http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_12250070): 


"How will quadrature amplitude modulation, or QAM, tuners work with the new system?


Generally, television sets with *QAM tuners do not need a DTA* (a QAM tuner lets a television set receive digital cable without a traditional cable box). We have come across some makes/models that are unable to process the digital signal we send down our network. I've heard of a couple of sets that for some reason are unable to successfully process channels in very specific frequency ranges."


From Seattle PI ( http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.co...gital_s.html): 


Q: What about TVs with QAM tuners - can they get signals directly from the cable? (NEW)


A: No. "*They would need a digital adapter*, a standard set top box (DCT) or a CableCard in order to view the channels," Kipp said. "The first CableCard is free with each additional CableCard costing $1.79 per month." This is because the signals will be scrambled/encrypted, and a device from Comcast is needed to descramble them._


So which is true? What I hate about this transition is that my HDD recorder will be useless since it can't switch channels (channels above 30) and I see no easy solution without paying again another monthly fee to Tivo or Comcast...


So would it make sense to buy a DVR with a Digital QAM tuner like i.e. the Toshiba DR-570? Or wouldn't that work?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luc48* /forum/post/16550504
> 
> 
> I understand no one nows for sure if channels remain QAM unencrypted but I noticed this Comcast contradiction about the need of a DTA box for QAM tuners:
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> So which is true? What I hate about this transition is that my HDD recorder will be useless since it can't switch channels (channels above 30) and I see no easy solution without paying again another monthly fee to Tivo or Comcast...



I think your first statement is correct: _no one knows for sure_, not even Comcast! Either they'll get FCC approval to encrypt, or they won't. The two different Comcast statements are simply based on 1) how things actually work right now vs 2) how Comcast *expects* things to work, if they get their way.


----------



## Luc48

Thanks so I guess you have the following options for DVR with this digital move (and I assume options stay the same whether you have digital/HD subscription or not):


1. Get Tivo and pay monthly fee

2. Rent Comcast DVR for monthly fee

3. Buy a DVD Recorder with QAM tuner (which would stop working if Comcast would be encrypting channels)

4. Get a PC Digital QAM Tuner with IR Blaster (which would work in theory even if they encrypt using the IR Blaster)

5. Buy Moxi DVR without monthly subscription fee (but not cheap device and I guess you need the comcast card to use which first one is free)

6. Cheapest: Use existing DVD Recorder and manually change channels at right times:-(.


Does any DVD Recorder or DVR exist with a built-in IR Blaster? Seems market for HDD recorders are disappearing:-(. At least I couldn't find any anymore.


----------



## jspappe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16533354
> 
> 
> PS: Is everyone else getting a ton of digital artifacts across most of their channels? Usually it's a signal that Comcast is monkeying with the network again.



Recently I have been seeing some shades of white appearing as pale yellow on HD channels. I don't recall seeing this in the past, and I don't have this problem on DVDs or Xbox360. Using a DCH3416 with a Panasonic TH50PZ700U. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspappe* /forum/post/16560376
> 
> 
> Recently I have been seeing some shades of white appearing as pale yellow on HD channels. I don't recall seeing this in the past, and I don't have this problem on DVDs or Xbox360. Using a DCH3416 with a Panasonic TH50PZ700U. Anyone else seeing this?



Is your tv's contrast control turned up really high? Sounds like the beginnings of phosphor burn-in (at least it looks that way on a tube tv). Although I don't know why the DVD's or Xbox wouldn't do the same thing unless the DCH3416 is putting out brighter white levels... or maybe color space mismatch between the DCH3416 and the TV? (that's a guess not really based on any experience though and I'm sure somebody else can/will correct me if in error).


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/16561016
> 
> 
> Is your tv's contrast control turned up really high? Sounds like the beginnings of phosphor burn-in (at least it looks that way on a tube tv). Although I don't know why the DVD's or Xbox wouldn't do the same thing unless the DCH3416 is putting out brighter white levels... or maybe color space mismatch between the DCH3416 and the TV? (that's a guess not really based on any experience though and I'm sure somebody else can/will correct me if in error).



check your cables are not loose.


----------



## Junior34

Has anyone received a flyer for Comcast Caller ID on the computer and the TV? I received one this week that says it will be available for me (Renton) starting between about 5/28 to 6/15.


According to Comcast it has to be enabled via the "Interactive TV" menu selection on the cable box. So I guess this means we will be getting ITV soon? Wonder what else it entails for the TV service other then the Caller ID function?


----------



## donwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junior34* /forum/post/16581132
> 
> 
> Has anyone received a flyer for Comcast Caller ID on the computer and the TV? I received one this week that says it will be available for me (Renton) starting between about 5/28 to 6/15.
> 
> 
> According to Comcast it has to be enabled via the "Interactive TV" menu selection on the cable box. So I guess this means we will be getting ITV soon? Wonder what else it entails for the TV service other then the Caller ID function?



I received the same notice for Olympia a couple of days ago and installed the pc version not wrking yet


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/16533354
> 
> 
> They currently are mapping only the local HD channels so I'd venture that they probably will not. Never known Comcast to go above and beyond when it comes to customer service. The DTA's do that anyway.
> 
> 
> PS: Is everyone else getting a ton of digital artifacts across most of their channels? Usually it's a signal that Comcast is monkeying with the network again.



I am getting artifacts and also video noise on many channels I didd not before. This has happened only SINCE I received the new HD channels.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rader023* /forum/post/16585352
> 
> 
> This has happened only SINCE I received the new HD channels.



If I remember correctly, this is usually a sign of bandwidth strain. Lots of "bleeding".


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16589246
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, this is usually a sign of bandwidth strain. Lots of "bleeding".



That was my guess.


----------



## SeattleAl

*DTA's aren't working*


I picked up my two free DTAs at the Cable Store yesterday. I hooked them up directly to the cable outlets, and called the activation number to have them activated. Auto-activation isn't working for my account for some reason so I have to talk to their CSRs every time.


Neither DTA is working after two attempts at activation. They pick up Analog 2-29, 77-99, and a handful of digital channels such as Sprout, G4, Bloomberg, LMN, KOMO-2 and KIRO-2. Channels 30-70 are dark, with the service interrupted message displayed.


This can't be common with these devices, can it? People will be marching on Comcast if this happened to a lot of the boxes.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I find that every few days my DTA malfunctions when I turn it on (or more accurately, when I turn on the TV using the DTA remote, as the DTA itself seems to stay on all the time) - sometimes sound but no picture, other times picture but no sound, yet other times no picure or sound. (When there's the problem, although I can change channels with the DTA's remote, the problem remains the same regardless of channel.) Unplugging and then replugging the power plug at the back of the DTA seems to fix the problem - until the next interation of the problem a day or two later. I assume at some point I should return the DTA for one that doesn't seem to have this problem... Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## SeattleAl

Thanks to a PM tip, I got the DTA boxes working.


The missing ingredient is to tune the box to a working channel (like KOMO analog CH 4) before calling for the activation signal. Otherwise, the box might be mapped incorrectly and miss the activation signal if it is tuned to a non-working channel.


There is some confusion when talking to the Activation people because they always tell you to switch to Channel 3 or 4, referring to the switch on the back, and then ask you if you see any error messages, which leads you to tune to one of the non-working channels. If you tune the box to KOMO 4, there will be a service interruption message that will show up on screen when they send the signal, and then the screen will turn black and then switch to Channel 2 NWCN. When that happens, all the channels will be working.


----------



## racer4747

Any one else upset that KOMO forgot to record the ABC newscast tonight? They haven't even acknowleged their mistake.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16598790
> 
> 
> Thanks to a PM tip, I got the DTA boxes working.
> 
> 
> The missing ingredient is to tune the box to a working channel (like KOMO analog CH 4) before calling for the activation signal. Otherwise, the box might be mapped incorrectly and miss the activation signal if it is tuned to a non-working channel.
> 
> 
> There is some confusion when talking to the Activation people because they always tell you to switch to Channel 3 or 4, referring to the switch on the back, and then ask you if you see any error messages, which leads you to tune to one of the non-working channels. If you tune the box to KOMO 4, there will be a service interruption message that will show up on screen when they send the signal, and then the screen will turn black and then switch to Channel 2 NWCN. When that happens, all the channels will be working.



Sheeesh! On several accounts! Can't they include such simple bits of information like that in the stupid setup poster? It also says you can activate online. I went to the website mentioned and there is no "activation" page or button or link. If you follow the only links there you get help screens or a process for ordering DTA boxes. Nothing about activation anywhere I could find. I did not have any trouble getting mine to work - probably just dumb luck I was on a tuneable channel when I called. So far they have worked flawlessly but I've heard that, just like other tuners, if you have a poor signal (level or noise) you may have trouble. I wish the DTA's had a menu like the Moto boxes so you can check signal levels etc.


----------



## SeattleAl

The activation page is at http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow/ 


Unfortunately, this page does not recognize my account number, nor do I have a Unique ID because I picked up my DTA at the cable store instead of having it sent to me. They also do not recognize my address/phone number, and they give me an invitation to chat online with a CSR. That basically is the same as calling the helpdesk, so I don't recommend it.


The auto-activation number does not recognize my phone number and sends me to a live CSR every time.


Finally, I've activated dozens of digital cable boxes, including a DCT-700, DCT-3416's, and DCT-3400's, and it never mattered what channel you were tuned to. You just called the local Comcast CSRs to activate the box, and it always worked within seconds.


I can understand why they're doing this so piecemeal because a hundred thousand people being switched all at once would overwhelm the activation process.


----------



## quarque




SeattleAl said:


> The activation page is at http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow/
> 
> ...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is the page I went to and put in my account # because the DTA's did not come with a "unique ID" that I could find (I did have them shipped to me). So I followed the Start button after putting in my account # and it started asking me about how many TV's I have etc. etc. and then wanted to start ordering boxes. Again, where is the "activation" page/step/button? All the other links/buttons lead to help pages. Am I missing something here? I ended up calling after wasting 20 minutes on their website.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just went back and repeated the process at that site just to see what happens. Now I get a whole different scenario after I put in my acct #. The first page I get lists the 2 DTA's and there IS an ACTIVATE button. This is not what I got the first time. So they either didn't have my info up to date or they've fixed the site. The first time through it did not know I already had 2 boxes. Hard to believe since they shipped the boxes and must have had them in their system for a couple days by the time I got them. It's Comraptic!


----------



## artshotwell

Yeah, I missed the news. But I got a kick over how long it took them to discover there was a problem. They sat on the satellite test signal several minutes.


----------



## quarque

Hey kids, what time is it? Not time for Howdy Doody - it's time to unlock all the secrets of your little DTA boxes. If you hold the INFO button down for about 5 seconds you get a Diagnostics screen and hitting CH+ takes you to 3 more screens, one of which has a Signal-to-Noise value. This last item is invaluable if you have intermittent problems with your DTA and you suspect a bad cable or such. My two boxes show 35 and 36, which I assume are in dB.


You can also use CH- to go the other direction for more screens - I think there are 4 altogether.


Have fun...










P.S. you just can't hide stuff from an engineer/programmer for very long!


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16603696
> 
> 
> P.S. you just can't hide stuff from an engineer/programmer for very long!



LOL, good thing they didn't make some button combination that automatically purchases every adult pay-per-view program on NonDemand.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16603696
> 
> 
> Hey kids, what time is it? Not time for Howdy Doody - it's time to unlock all the secrets of your little DTA boxes. If you hold the INFO button down for about 5 seconds you get a Diagnostics screen and hitting CH+ takes you to 3 more screens, one of which has a Signal-to-Noise value. This last item is invaluable if you have intermittent problems with your DTA and you suspect a bad cable or such. My two boxes show 35 and 36, which I assume are in dB.
> 
> 
> You can also use CH- to go the other direction for more screens - I think there are 4 altogether.
> 
> 
> Have fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you just can't hide stuff from an engineer/programmer for very long!



yeah, but can you put it into pause mode and then do a 30 second skip to get past the commercials. Now THAT would be a really neat trick!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16603810
> 
> 
> yeah, but can you put it into pause mode and then do a 30 second skip to get past the commercials. Now THAT would be a really neat trick!



sure - it's A B up down + - ... no, that was Nintendo or something

uh, Mute, 0, Mute, 1, Mute ... no, that is for my Sceptre TV secret screens

uh, I'm working on it...

dammit Jim, I'm not a magician...


----------



## 4lpha

Still no new channels in 98203, between Everett and Mukilteo.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16603696
> 
> 
> Hey kids, what time is it? Not time for Howdy Doody - it's time to unlock all the secrets of your little DTA boxes. If you hold the INFO button down for about 5 seconds you get a Diagnostics screen and hitting CH+ takes you to 3 more screens, one of which has a Signal-to-Noise value. This last item is invaluable if you have intermittent problems with your DTA and you suspect a bad cable or such. My two boxes show 35 and 36, which I assume are in dB.
> 
> 
> You can also use CH- to go the other direction for more screens - I think there are 4 altogether.
> 
> 
> Have fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you just can't hide stuff from an engineer/programmer for very long!



Also, if you enter 1-2-3, while in the Diagnostic screens, you get a channel map of the first 12 channels, and a few other screens. Presumably, there is a way to scroll >> to see more channel mappings, but I haven't found a way to do that with the remote they give you.


----------



## jspappe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspappe* /forum/post/16560376
> 
> 
> Recently I have been seeing some shades of white appearing as pale yellow on HD channels. I don't recall seeing this in the past, and I don't have this problem on DVDs or Xbox360. Using a DCH3416 with a Panasonic TH50PZ700U. Anyone else seeing this?



Turns out it was a bad HDMI cable. I always thought HDMI cables either worked or didn't.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspappe* /forum/post/16606055
> 
> 
> Turns out it was a bad HDMI cable. I always thought HDMI cables either worked or didn't.



An engineer is telling you that there is always a failure mode that you did not think could happen.

sam


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16604874
> 
> 
> Also, if you enter 1-2-3, while in the Diagnostic screens, you get a channel map of the first 12 channels, and a few other screens. Presumably, there is a way to scroll >> to see more channel mappings, but I haven't found a way to do that with the remote they give you.



Nice work Al - I'll have to try the other 10 trillion key combinations to see what else shows up!


EDIT:

OK, combination 3,459,297 - found that the Enter key lets you page through the channel table. Sweeeet!


----------



## Sea3

I am seeing PSIP information on 79 and 80. These are mainly local SD channels but even NWCN (79-1) and Disney (80-5) have info. Maybe this is preparation for the locals all becoming digital.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/16620893
> 
> 
> I am seeing PSIP information on 79 and 80. These are mainly local SD channels but even NWCN (79-1) and Disney (80-5) have info. Maybe this is preparation for the locals all becoming digital.



This is cool! I'm going to have to re-scan and find an easy-to-read way to integrate that information into the QAM list. I will probably do a big update this weekend to remove all of the analog OTA channel references, regardless.


----------



## timbrrr

Anyone else missing episodes of Mad Men on demand?

I'm watching season 1 for the first time and the HD episodes skip from 105 to 107.

It looks like 103 is missing from the SD section.


Guess I'll just have to grit my teeth and suffer through 106 in SD.


----------



## wareagle

Mad Men -- same episodes missing (Bellevue).


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/16620893
> 
> 
> I am seeing PSIP information on 79 and 80. These are mainly local SD channels but even NWCN (79-1) and Disney (80-5) have info. Maybe this is preparation for the locals all becoming digital.



Here's what I'm seeing:


There is PSIP w/ identification and mapping on KWPX 79-2 to 33-1, KBTC 79-10 to 28-1, KHCV 80-3 to 44-1, KTBW 80-6 to 20-1, KUNS 80-8 to 51-1, and KBCB 80-10 to 24-1.










Everything else on the 79-X and 80-X MUXes is PSIP identified, but not mapped.


On the down side, my receiver is unable to cope with whatever change was made to the PSIP on the 111-X MUX. No identification or mapping on KCPQ 111-1/111-4, and only a VChip rating coming through on KSTW on 111-2.


----------



## Mike777

I heard many providers are giving free HBO preview this weekend. Sadly not on Comcast. I remember the old days when they had free weekend previews all the time. I can't remember the last time Comcast did one of these. This is kind of stupid as the free previews do generate new customers. Bad business decision.


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM lists.


* Included PSIP information for those channels on the 79-X and 80-X MUXes which Comcast is now remapping. (All broadcast channels are now mapped, except for CBUT, KWDK, and those which are downconverted duplicates.)


* Replaced analog and transitional digital OTA channels with post-transition digital channels. (All broadcast channels are now digital, except for CBUT.)


----------



## Sea3

I am seeing KVOS on 110-1021. It shows up as KVOS-DT and is mapped to 12-1. I previously didn't receive KVOS.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/16646346
> 
> 
> I am seeing KVOS on 110-1021. It shows up as KVOS-DT and is mapped to 12-1. I previously didn't receive KVOS.



Hmmm, I'm not seeing this on any of my QAM tuners. Where are you located?


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16651673
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not seeing this on any of my QAM tuners. Where are you located?



I'm in Mill Creek.


----------



## levibluewa

Differences to the 6-13 posting...


91.4 -- Univision


110.1021 -- KVOS12


116.1027 -- HSN


117.1019 -- ARTS (PBS)

117.1020 -- BTV10

117.1022 -- blank -- was CBCDT (CBUT) 16:9 aspect ratio never HD

117.1023 -- TVG

117.1025 -- WEA (Weather Channel sd)

117.1026 -- CCast

117.1068 -- VMe


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/16646346
> 
> 
> I am seeing KVOS on 110-1021. It shows up as KVOS-DT and is mapped to 12-1. I previously didn't receive KVOS.



I looked around at the screen captures on silicondust.com, and it looks like from Snohomish County northwards, KVOS is on both 110-1021 (mapped) and 117-1021 (unmapped). These are the same areas as still have a national feed of Univision on 91-4.


I'll take a stab in the dark and guess that the logic behind this move is, "Why buy a PSIP generator for the 117-X MUX when there's usable space left on the 110-X MUX and it's already got one?"










I also noticed that, in some outlying places where the analog-to-digital conversion is complete, that the 91-X, 92-X, 102-X, 103-X, and 116-X MUXes are now duplicated on 34-X, 35-X, 36-X, 37-X, and 38-X. Eventually moving those MUXes into spectrum that's filtered by the traps on limited basic customers' lines would certainly make make business sense.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16652278
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I also noticed that, in some outlying places where the analog-to-digital conversion is complete, that the 91-X, 92-X, 102-X, 103-X, and 116-X MUXes are now duplicated on 34-X, 35-X, 36-X, 37-X, and 38-X. Eventually moving those MUXes into spectrum that's filtered by the traps on limited basic customers' lines would certainly make make business sense.



And would be encouraging to customers with expanded basic plans and higher who would like to be able to continue to use digital tuners.


----------



## Luc48

Anyone knows if this Sony DVD recorder with IR Blaster would work with the set top boxes:

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665414142 


What is required to control the set top boxes? Officially Comcast told me only Tivo is 'supported' right now but doesn't mean much probably.


UPDATE: wouldn't work with the DTA boxes since they don't have video out. Might work with the Motorola DCH70 set top box I received from Comcast (which I believe is also free although it has warning sticker). Except not sure if the Motorola code numbers would work to control the DCH70. Doing a search on that model I found potentially code 1376 might work. If this is a decent DVR solution not sure yet.


PS Also noticed now that my old Toshiba HDD recorder (like almost all Toshiba's) does have an IR blaster. Codes in manual don't quite match but it might work. Hope this might be helpful to other people trying to get their recorder still working.


----------



## hergertr

Saw this in the paper this morning. Appears to be only in King County south of Seattle, not including Renton. Attachment 145579 

 

comcast001.pdf 201.9794921875k . file


----------



## plateauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16668981
> 
> 
> Saw this in the paper this morning. Appears to be only in King County south of Seattle, not including Renton. Attachment 145579



For those of us still waiting for the extra HD Channels (I'm in Sammamish), has anyone gotten Comcast to give them any concessions (lower price, free movies, etc..) due to the fact that we're paying customers and not receiving the same benefits as other paying customers...


----------



## schwaggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/16669746
> 
> 
> For those of us still waiting for the extra HD Channels (I'm in Sammamish), has anyone gotten Comcast to give them any concessions (lower price, free movies, etc..) due to the fact that we're paying customers and not receiving the same benefits as other paying customers...



I've been thinking about this for a while now. I've been considering calling them to ask for an ETA and then complain. I'm in W. Seattle and it's going to be months... They are getting too much of my money for a whole lot of cr*p.


If anyone does call, please let us know the results.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16668981
> 
> 
> Saw this in the paper this morning. Appears to be only in King County south of Seattle, not including Renton. Attachment 145579


CBUT-HD!!! YES!!!!

Sammamish is supposed to start losing analog next week, so hopefully I will see all of these in late July or early August!


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16668981
> 
> 
> Saw this in the paper this morning. Appears to be only in King County south of Seattle, not including Renton. Attachment 145579




While I'm excited about getting more channels (including CBUT-HD) there are a couple of things that disappoint me. Unless I missed it, there seems to be no mention of SPEED-HD.







Also, aren't there more stations in the 650-range that other customers have received?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16670377
> 
> 
> While I'm excited about getting more channels (including CBUT-HD) there are a couple of things that disappoint me. Unless I missed it, there seems to be no mention of SPEED-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, aren't there more stations in the 650-range that other customers have received?



Speed-HD is included in the batch of channels that some of us received as far back as December (620). It should be added everywhere eventually, along with the others you refer to.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16670377
> 
> 
> While I'm excited about getting more channels (including CBUT-HD) there are a couple of things that disappoint me. Unless I missed it, there seems to be no mention of SPEED-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, aren't there more stations in the 650-range that other customers have received?



I'm pretty sure all of the areas listed in the notice already have SPEED-HD as part of the line-up expansion that happened in a number of areas already this year.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16670377
> 
> 
> While I'm excited about getting more channels (including CBUT-HD) there are a couple of things that disappoint me. Unless I missed it, there seems to be no mention of SPEED-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, aren't there more stations in the 650-range that other customers have received?



Yep, speedHD is 620 on my STB. Range goes like this:

620 - 629 HD

649 - 655 HD

666 Skipped. They should put the Wicken channel here.









667 - 699 HD


Mind you, a lot of these supposed HD channels do not have much HD contect. That's not Comcast fault, it's the source. And there are a lot of these stations that do stretch-o-matic on 4:3 material, and they tend to do it in different ways, some of which are really bad. At the bottom of the list for me is when they stretch the edges but maintain the aspect ratio in the middle. UGGGLLYY. Again, though, not a Comcast problem. It comes from the source.


BTW Just bought a QAM enabled TV. I'm shocked at how many digital stations do not map. Looks like I'll be spending some time going over the list of current mapping provided in this forum and programming my TV. What a waste of time though.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16670540
> 
> 
> BTW Just bought a QAM enabled TV. I'm shocked at how many digital stations do not map. Looks like I'll be spending some time going over the list of current mapping provided in this forum and programming my TV. What a waste of time though.



The worst part is none of those channels are HD. The only unencrypted (for now) and unmapped channels are the digitizied non-HD feeds. All HD channels other than local broadcast are encrypted and unavailable to your QAM set. To get them, you have to rent another STB.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16670240
> 
> 
> CBUT-HD!!! YES!!!!



The only channel I've ever asked for.










Now, to see if they make it part of Limited Basic!


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16672836
> 
> 
> The only channel I've ever asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to see if they make it part of Limited Basic!




You're lucky. My continuing request for them to reinstate CCTV-9 (just in SD - don't think it's available in HD), which they recently dropped, has been met by nothing but silence from Comcast...


r-gordon-7


----------



## KCPQ-ACE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/12104884
> 
> 
> OK, after working with a very cooperative person at KCPQ, who in turn got Comcast to fix the problem, KCPQ HD can now, once again, be watched on 13-1!
> 
> 
> However, my TV can no longer watch it on 111-1, which I thought was the QAM version of KCPQ HD. 111-1 gets automatically remapped to 11-1 = KSTW! Can someone who is using their TVs built in QAM tuner tell me what channel(s) they can find KCPQ HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Comcast muxes KCPQ-HD and KSTW-HD on QAM channel 111. -1 and -2 respectively. When we switched off our UHF channel 18, and turned on VHF channel 13-1 (Friday 6/12/2009 at 9am), the mux that Comcast uses for this had a data port lockup. This removed the CVCT table from PSIP, which prevented the auto-remapping in tuners from properly acessing the correct channel. They finally got it fixed in mid-afternoon, but any tuners that were re-scanned for QAM before they got the table fixed, were confused.


I had one TV in my ofice that would only find us if I punched in 111-1. The TV in my bosses office if you punched 13-1 would switch, the guide and banner would say KCPQ, but the video and audio were KSTW.


After they got the CVCT back in the stream, all directed tuning worked properly.


It's amazing what you can see with TS Reader...


Cheers!

JRZ


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCPQ-ACE* /forum/post/16673046
> 
> 
> Comcast muxes KCPQ-HD and KSTW-HD on QAM channel 111. -1 and -2 respectively. When we switched off our UHF channel 18, and turned on VHF channel 13-1 (Friday 6/12/2009 at 9am), the mux that Comcast uses for this had a data port lockup. This removed the CVCT table from PSIP, which prevented the auto-remapping in tuners from properly acessing the correct channel. They finally got it fixed in mid-afternoon, but any tuners that were re-scanned for QAM before they got the table fixed, were confused.



Hey, JRZ, just out of curiousity...


How much of your (and Ron's over at KSTW's) PSIP is Comcast passing, and how much are they generating?


I've noticed that Comcast identifies "CW11 HD", "KCPQ HD", and "AccuWea", but on the airwaves, you're identifying "KSTW-DT", "KCPQ", and "KCPQ-SD"?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/16671841
> 
> 
> The only unencrypted (for now) and unmapped channels are the digitizied non-HD feeds.



And those too will soon be encrypted.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156194 


Expect only the local HD channels in clear QAM.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/16673920
> 
> 
> And those too will soon be encrypted.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156194
> 
> 
> Expect only the local HD channels in clear QAM.



Thanks for the info. I guess I'll stick with limited basic and stick to the locals from cable. Or maybe I'll pay the full amount to get an antenna installed on my house.


----------



## arbeck77

If there was some way to just get FSN HD I'd be all over it. I can't live with out Baseball in HD.


----------



## sastimac

Keep in mind, the newer DVD recorders won't record any protected shows (e.g. all HBO). I used my older DVD recorder for time translation. The newer one is almost useless.


----------



## DamnComcast

and, the NHL Network in HD!!!! Finally....


----------



## KCPQ-ACE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16673763
> 
> 
> Hey, JRZ, just out of curiousity...
> 
> 
> How much of your (and Ron's over at KSTW's) PSIP is Comcast passing, and how much are they generating?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that Comcast identifies "CW11 HD", "KCPQ HD", and "AccuWea", but on the airwaves, you're identifying "KSTW-DT", "KCPQ", and "KCPQ-SD"?



I thought I had replied to this, but the reply hasn't shown up...If it does, and this becomes a double post; sorry...


Comcast strips off the TVCT and adds to CVCT tables. I believe they also strip guide data from the cable boxes. The EIT tables we send out are still on there if you look at the QAM signal on 111.


As to the naming, we went to KCPQ strictly because we wanted commonality between what is displayed and our legal call letters, which are KCPQ. We opted NOT to add the "-DT" to make it KCPQ-DT as we would have filed for the call letter change with the FCC to make it legal. We saw no reason to do that. We add the SD on 13-2 to differentiate it from the HD KCPQ on 13-1. We would have liked to have KCPQ 13-2 instead, but you only have 7 characters to work with, so unless we ran it together like KCPQ13-2, we didn't have room for it all.


We're still thinking about what it will ultimately end up being, but for now it's KCPQ for the 13-1 and KCPQ SD for 13-2.


Cheers!

JRZ


----------



## clemon79

Simple question here, and I'm just trying to vet the accuracy of what the Comcast CSR told me: Currently I have a CableCard (included with my cable package), and an SD digital cable box (with a $5.10 additional outlet fee.)


If I wanted to turn that SD digital cable box into an HD digital cable box (because, perhaps, I was switching that TV from an SD one to an HD one), what would that $5.10 fee turn into?


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/16678803
> 
> 
> Simple question here, and I'm just trying to vet the accuracy of what the Comcast CSR told me: Currently I have a CableCard (included with my cable package), and an SD digital cable box (with a $5.10 additional outlet fee.)
> 
> 
> If I wanted to turn that SD digital cable box into an HD digital cable box (because, perhaps, I was switching that TV from an SD one to an HD one), what would that $5.10 fee turn into?



I am not sure off the top of my head if the $5.10 fee would still exist, but my HD (non dvr) box is 6.50 a month.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/16678803
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If I wanted to turn that SD digital cable box into an HD digital cable box (because, perhaps, I was switching that TV from an SD one to an HD one), what would that $5.10 fee turn into?



The $5.10 should have $6.50 added to it for the HD box. If you want an HD DVR, it should be $5.10 plus $15.95.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCPQ-ACE* /forum/post/16678546
> 
> 
> Comcast strips off the TVCT and adds to CVCT tables. I believe they also strip guide data from the cable boxes. The EIT tables we send out are still on there if you look at the QAM signal on 111.



Wow. Complicated, a bit?







Thanks for the info!


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16678932
> 
> 
> The $5.10 should have $6.50 added to it for the HD box. If you want an HD DVR, it should be $5.10 plus $15.95.



Don't need a DVR. Have a Tivo HD. Mmmmm, TiVo.










But this is exactly why I asked...the CSR suggested that the $5.10 fee would be replaced with the $6.50 one, and so the difference to my bill would be $1.40 (plus taxes and fees and other crap, no doubt.) So to learn that he was wrong and that the $6.50 is IN ADDITION TO the $5.10 (despite me repeating that exact scenario back to him to make sure that what he was telling me was what he meant and him assuring me repeatedly that it was) doesn't surprise me a bit, nor does it compel me to pull the trigger on that TV-in-the-bedroom upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/16680423
> 
> 
> Don't need a DVR. Have a Tivo HD. Mmmmm, TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is exactly why I asked...the CSR suggested that the $5.10 fee would be replaced with the $6.50 one, and so the difference to my bill would be $1.40 (plus taxes and fees and other crap, no doubt.) So to learn that he was wrong and that the $6.50 is IN ADDITION TO the $5.10 (despite me repeating that exact scenario back to him to make sure that what he was telling me was what he meant and him assuring me repeatedly that it was) doesn't surprise me a bit, nor does it compel me to pull the trigger on that TV-in-the-bedroom upgrade anytime soon.



The CSR was right. It's 6.50, not 5.10 + 6.50. Of course you need to trade in the STB you currently have.


BTW: For those of you who only watch SD they now have an SD DVR that records 40 hours, dual tuners for 8.95 per month.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16682445
> 
> 
> The CSR was right. It's 6.50, not 5.10 + 6.50. Of course you need to trade in the STB you currently have.



(Right, of course, and that's my point, I want to know what's going to happen before I go to the trouble of disconnecting this box and traipsing it down to the cable store.)


Seems we have conflicting reports here, then.


So what you're saying is that there are two "additional outlet" fees, one, for $5.10, for an SD box, and one, for $6.50, for an HD box, and you are only charged one or the other.


You know, it pisses me off that Comcast doesn't make this more transparent on their site. I don't know what to believe now. The CSR might be right, or might not be, but in my past experience they've been wrong enough that I know I can't take their word at face value.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I've found the info from Comcast's CSRs varies pretty widely from one to the next. Maybe you can place several CSR calls and average the result?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clemon79* /forum/post/16684130
> 
> 
> (Right, of course, and that's my point, I want to know what's going to happen before I go to the trouble of disconnecting this box and traipsing it down to the cable store.)
> 
> 
> Seems we have conflicting reports here, then.
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that there are two "additional outlet" fees, one, for $5.10, for an SD box, and one, for $6.50, for an HD box, and you are only charged one or the other.
> 
> 
> You know, it pisses me off that Comcast doesn't make this more transparent on their site. I don't know what to believe now. The CSR might be right, or might not be, but in my past experience they've been wrong enough that I know I can't take their word at face value.



It's really not that hard. I just looked at my bill to verify. I have two DVRs one HD STB and a cable card. I am not charged for the first DVR nor am I charged for the HD STB or the cable card. The second DVR costs me 15.95 per month. My total cost for my four Comcast devices is 15.95 per month. If I want an ADDITIONAL HD STB it would probably cost me $6.10. I don't know how many DTV boxes they allow per house without charging but since the analog has not gone away yet, I wouldn't worry about that unless you want the superior quality of the Digital SD feeds (my analog signals look like crap).


BTW: I like the idea of averaging the costs quoted by the CSRs.


----------



## levibluewa

I thought the HD box (non-dvr) ran $8.95 a month. ????


PS. I don't care where CSRs are working they all have different info!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/16685322
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The CSR probably meant well, but is mistaken. They would have noticed if they had actually tried to put the order through and it would have been straightened out. They're only human.
> 
> ...



Uh, I'm not 100% sure they are human.










I've never gotten the same answer twice from them. Pricing is a confusing nightmare.


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/16685322
> 
> 
> The CSR probably meant well, but is mistaken. They would have noticed if they had actually tried to put the order through and it would have been straightened out. They're only human.



Which is still a bad customer service experience, especially after I tried to clarify with them and they STILL gave me wrong information.


I really have a hard time shrugging it off as "they're only human" when it's their job to know this stuff and they get it wrong as much as they do. I also have a hard time shrugging it off when Comcast seems to make an active effort to obfuscate this information from the customer.


(As it happens, I contacted the "comcastcares" department (but through email, not Twitter), and the person who called me back (within a couple of hours, to their credit) suggested that my account could be jury-rigged so that the HD box was made primary, so the $6.50 extra would be charged on that, and then the CableCard would be an extra $1.79. Which is better than $6.50 extra outright, but still not the $1.40 the CSR was claiming. (And honestly I'm still not convinced I wouldn't get popped that extra $5.10 instead of the $1.79. In fact, looking at the Products And Services Price List that came in my bill last October (anyone know if an updated one of those is available online?) I'm fairly sure I would be.))


(But thanks for the clarification nonetheless.)


----------



## clemon79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16685595
> 
> 
> I've never gotten the same answer twice from them. Pricing is a confusing nightmare.



And the frustration is that there is not one single legitimate reason for it to be.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16685595
> 
> 
> Uh, I'm not 100% sure they are human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten the same answer twice from them. Pricing is a confusing nightmare.



That's not nice! True, but not nice.







Yep, pricing is confusing. I live in an aerea where Comcast has a competitor (Click!) so I get a discount for that. Bundling adds even more confusion and more discounts. For example, I'd normally have to pay 19.95 for the second DVR I have but the bundling gives my one free DVR and 15.95 for a second DVR, one free Cablecard, and one free DTV STB (I originaly said HD STB, I was wrong). All this for 15.95.


To add a HD STB which I am kinda interested in since I just bough a new TV would indeed cost me 11.6 if I kept everything I currently have. But what if I brought in my DTV STB? Would I be able to get the HD STB for 6.10 which is the price on their product page? Forgot to ask when I called for the price on a HD STB but for now I need the DTV STB anyway so it's a moot point.


BTW: Wait until they add ala carte selections instead of the bundling tiers as they have now. You'll need a PHD in mathmatics to figure out the pricing.


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plateauman* /forum/post/16669746
> 
> 
> For those of us still waiting for the extra HD Channels (I'm in Sammamish), has anyone gotten Comcast to give them any concessions (lower price, free movies, etc..) due to the fact that we're paying customers and not receiving the same benefits as other paying customers...



I did. I called up and complained about SpeedHD that my friends with satellite had but I did not. And that I didnt care about cable or satellite. The CSR-guy gave me an amazing deal but sadly for only 1 month, I thought it was permanent!


Also in Sammamish and looking forward to HD on Monday June 22!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradleyLX* /forum/post/16687237
> 
> 
> I did. I called up and complained about SpeedHD that my friends with satellite had but I did not. And that I didnt care about cable or satellite. The CSR-guy gave me an amazing deal but sadly for only 1 month, I thought it was permanent!
> 
> 
> Also in Sammamish and looking forward to HD on Monday June 22!



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you're not going to see more HD on Monday June 22. The extra HD is still about six weeks away.


Sometime next week, you will see about 20 analog stations go digital-only. About four weeks later, about 20 more analog stations will go digital-only. It will be another couple of weeks after that before you see all of the new HD.


----------



## rickeame

is anyone else watching the open in HD on 105 and getting a lot of stutters and breaking up of the picture? Trying to figure out if my DVR is whigging out.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/16688431
> 
> 
> is anyone else watching the open in HD on 105 and getting a lot of stutters and breaking up of the picture? Trying to figure out if my DVR is whigging out.



Same here in Lakewood although I would not say "a lot". Seems like I'll get several close to each other then 5 minutes no problems, then it comes back. Oh, and never during the commercials.


----------



## coug86wsu

Open is stuttering on 105 in Fairwood area also.


----------



## Joe Schwartz

Does anyone know when Comcast will start using the DCX3400 DVR in this area? I'm pretty much fed up with my DCT6412 but willing to wait a bit longer before switching to Tivo or Moxi.


----------



## artshotwell

Our Comcast store, in Burlington, WA, has price sheets printed and folded at the counter.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16685741
> 
> 
> That's not nice! True, but not nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, pricing is confusing. ...



Yes, it was not nice but when you pay over $100 a month for mediocre service and then get wrong answers half the time from CSR's, it gets mighty irritating. I don't blame the individual CSR's, I blame Comcast for poor training and oversight. Either they don't know how bad it is or they don't care. Maybe both. So, no apologies here. The comment I made hints that a good automated (computerized) system might actually work better. Right now it is like a really BAD automated system.


What we need is competition, especially inside Seattle. Verizon would drive them out of business in less than a year with FiOS. But we can't get it due to the Comcast monopoly.


----------



## Nausicaa

Anybody hearing whether or not when BBC America HD launches on July 20th if Comcast will be carrying it then or soon after?


----------



## arbeck77

Is anyone having problems with HBO HD and TLC HD? I'm getting tons of audio and video drop outs on those two channels.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I have been experiencing sporadic problems while on the web for the last 6-8 months. Symptoms include slow internet and having to refresh a web page several times before it loads. This happens on all my PCs, 2 Win7 and 2 XPs. I have upgraded the DD-WRT on my my Buffalo router to the latest version. Problems show up on both wired and wireless PCs


I'm wondering if perhaps it's my cable modem which is a Linksys BDFCMU10 Ver 2. Does anyone know of any problems with this modem or with Comcast service in general that might explain my problems?


Can anyone recommend a good modem should I need a replacement? Thanks


BR


----------



## jhachey

About twenty analog channels disappeared today in Sammamish. They have been replaced by a graphic that states that a Comcast-supplied digital device is now required to view the channel.


Presumably we will see the second analog cutover four weeks from now, followed by an expanded HD line-up a week or two after that.


----------



## Ken Blauvelt

Yea, wiped out in Renton-Issaquah too. Their digital couterparts have been available QAM in the clear for awhile now. Just so long as the clear QAM digital eqivalents don't dissappear too!


Bummer though, my LG LCD has a 2 tuner HD DVR, 1 analog - 1 digital. Was nice to surf the analogs while a digital was recording - or vice-versa.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Blauvelt* /forum/post/16714200
> 
> 
> Yea, wiped out in Renton-Issaquah too. Their digital couterparts have been available QAM in the clear for awhile now. Just so long as the clear QAM digital eqivalents don't dissappear too!
> 
> 
> Bummer though, my LG LCD has a 2 tuner HD DVR, 1 analog - 1 digital. Was nice to surf the analogs while a digital was recording - or vice-versa.



Odd, I live on the Renton-Kent border, and I still have analog.


----------



## arf1410

Lost some channels here in the north edge of sammamish also. I was afraid I would have to whip out those 2 DTA boxes I picked up from Comcast a few months ago to beat the rush...but looks like I have found everything "missing" on the digital channel - typically 9X-X, thanks to Pastiche's list. Is there still some speculation that Comcast will ultimately scramble all the digital channles?


----------



## Ken Blauvelt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16715971
> 
> 
> ...but looks like I have found everything "missing" on the digital channel - thanks to Pastiche's list



Amen to that! Thank's Pastiche.


Still many analogs left but I suppose some of them will transfer too. At least I was able to remap all of them and they are still in the clear.


----------



## jhachey

From Brier Dudley's column in the Seattle Times ( http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...e_channel.html ):
*Comcast digital update: Channel changes underway*

Posted by Brier Dudley


After mentioning Comcast's digital switch on Monday, I heard from several "expanded basic" subscribers who said they're losing channels.


What's happening, according to spokesman Steve Kipp, is that Comcast has started converting blocks of channels 30 to 70 from analog to digital.


As reported earlier, expanded basic customers will need to have some sort of Comcast converter box to get the digital channels, even if their TV has a digital tuner. Comcast is providing converters or a free set-top box for free to affected customers.


Comcast hasn't yet scrambled the digital channels, so subscribers with a digital TV tuner may still be receiving them without a converter device. Subscribers with a non-digital tuner who haven't yet added a converter may start "losing" channels as the conversion proceeds.


Channels 50 and 61 - Oxygen and CMT - went digital in mid May, under agreements Comcast made with those networks.


On Monday Comcast also began converting more channels in Bellevue and Spokane, moving a block of 20 channels to digital. The remaining 20 will be moved at the end of July in those areas. The conversion is already complete in Everett and some smaller suburbs. The process should begin in Seattle in October.


The same process is going to happen throughout Comcast's network eventually. Moving from analog to digital will free up spectrum, increasing the capacity of its system so it can add new services such as faster broadband and additional channels.


But it's still a hassle for customers who have to add a converter.


Here are the blocks of channels being converted to digital. This list was provided by Kipp, who said the block on the left converted Monday in Bellevue and Spokane:


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16718116
> 
> 
> From Brier Dudley's column in the Seattle Times ( http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...channel.html):
> *Comcast digital update: Channel changes underway*
> 
> Posted by Brier Dudley
> 
> 
> After mentioning Comcast's digital switch on Monday, I heard from several "expanded basic" subscribers who said they're losing channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving from analog to digital will free up spectrum, increasing the capacity of its system so it can add new services such as faster broadband and additional channels.




I'm so very sick and tired of hearing this disingenuous, "so we can add new services such as faster broadband and additional channels " from Comcast, while for no good reason they've just totally dropped CCTV-9 - the one channel our family watched most... I so very much wish we had a CHOICE of cable providers...


----------



## arf1410

"Comcast hasn't yet scrambled the digital channels" - I assume the cheap DTA boxes have no de-crypting capabilites, so Comcast would need to release a bunch of new hardware before they can scramble more of the digital channels?


As an added, unrelated note, does my Cablecard have the ability to decrypt HBO, if I have that channel?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16718696
> 
> 
> "Comcast hasn't yet scrambled the digital channels" - I assume the cheap DTA boxes have no de-crypting capabilites, so Comcast would need to release a bunch of new hardware before they can scramble more of the digital channels?
> 
> 
> As an added, unrelated note, does my Cablecard have the ability to decrypt HBO, if I have that channel?



The DTA boxes can de-crypt scrambled signals, but do not have "separable security" (i.e. they don't have a cable card) so Comcast is not allowed to use the decryption ability of the DTAs without getting a waiver from the government regulatory authority. As I understand it, Comcast has applied for, but has not yet received a waiver. If Comcast gets the waiver, Comcast will scramble the digital versions of the extended basic channels. For the moment, those channels are unscrambled.


Your cable card should allow you to receive HBO if you ever sign up for HBO.


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16691207
> 
> 
> What we need is competition, especially inside Seattle. Verizon would drive them out of business in less than a year with FiOS. But we can't get it due to the Comcast monopoly.



I think Qwest has more to do with FIOS not being in Seattle than Comcast does.


----------



## hergertr




jhachey said:


> From Brier Dudley's column in the Seattle Times ( http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...channel.html):
> 
> *Comcast digital update: Channel changes underway*
> 
> Posted by Brier Dudley
> 
> 
> After mentioning Comcast's digital switch on Monday, I heard from several "expanded basic" subscribers who said they're losing channels.
> 
> 
> What's happening, according to spokesman Steve Kipp, is that Comcast has started converting blocks of channels 30 to 70 from analog to digital.
> 
> 
> As reported earlier, expanded basic customers will need to have some sort of Comcast converter box to get the digital channels, even if their TV has a digital tuner. Comcast is providing converters or a free set-top box for free to affected customers.
> 
> 
> Comcast hasn't yet scrambled the digital channels, so subscribers with a digital TV tuner may still be receiving them without a converter device. Subscribers with a non-digital tuner who haven't yet added a converter may start "losing" channels as the conversion proceeds.
> 
> 
> Channels 50 and 61 - Oxygen and CMT - went digital in mid May, under agreements Comcast made with those networks.
> 
> 
> On Monday Comcast also began converting more channels in Bellevue and Spokane, moving a block of 20 channels to digital. The remaining 20 will be moved at the end of July in those areas. The conversion is already complete in Everett and some smaller suburbs. The process should begin in Seattle in October.
> 
> 
> The same process is going to happen throughout Comcast's network eventually. Moving from analog to digital will free up spectrum, increasing the capacity of its system so it can add new services such as faster broadband and additional channels.
> 
> 
> But it's still a hassle for customers who have to add a converter.
> 
> 
> Comcast says they are dropping analog channels in Bellevue and Spokane but according to other posts here Sammamish, Issaquah, Renton have also recently dropped. Out here in Woodinville nothing has happened yet other than 50 and 61 being gone. Seattle is to come in October. When will the rest of us see the analog drop?
> 
> 
> I also have a DVR and an HD box. On my third HD TV I use my QAM tuner to get local HD channels and the expanded basic digital channels. If I need a converter box if Comcast encripts then I'll lose the local HD channels.​


----------



## newlinux

As noted earlier in this thread (which referenced the below URL below), another company has already received the waiver so it is probably just a matter of time before comcast receives the waiver and encrypts.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156194


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16691207
> 
> 
> What we need is competition, especially inside Seattle. Verizon would drive them out of business in less than a year with FiOS. But we can't get it due to the Comcast monopoly.



The monopoly belongs to Qwest, not Comcast. If you want competition for Comcast, you need Qwest to make the kind of investment that Verizon has made.


Here's a link to a map showing who has the various telephone monopolies:
http://www.wutc.wa.gov/webdocs.nsf/0...geMap11x17.pdf 


Of course, now that Verizon has sold off its Washington state territory to Frontier, it will be interesting to see whether Frontier will invest further in FiOS.


----------



## arf1410

Comcast states that the digital channels will be scrambled by the end of the year...


So the choice I will have then is use the free DTA, but loose HD, do nothing, and loose channels >30 (but keep free HD)..or spend $6.50/month for the first HD box...and $11.50 for the second and third ones


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16726778
> 
> 
> Comcast states that the digital channels will be scrambled by the end of the year...
> 
> 
> So the choice I will have then is use the free DTA, but loose HD, do nothing, and loose channels >30 (but keep free HD)..or spend $6.50/month for the first HD box...and $11.50 for the second and third ones



Or split the coax, feed one to the DTA and one to the HD digital tuner, and lose nothing (except your mind, while switching back and forth).


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16726991
> 
> 
> Or split the coax, feed one to the DTA and one to the HD digital tuner, and lose nothing (except your mind, while switching back and forth).



That assumes (1) TV has 2 coax inputs, or I use an old fashioned switch, and (2) wife and kids like that hook-up ...


----------



## tai4de2

Suddenly I cannot receive any 91-X channels. I saw a post a couple of pages back about someone else having the same problem.


Anyone else?


Maybe I need to have Comcast re-zap my cablecards just for good measure.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16727957
> 
> 
> Suddenly I cannot receive any 91-X channels. I saw a post a couple of pages back about someone else having the same problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to have Comcast re-zap my cablecards just for good measure.



Following up to my own question...


I had Comcast re-init my cablecards and tried other similar troubleshooting to no avail.


I had a small Radio Shack inline amplifier lying around and when I inserted it into the chain at the demarc point, the problem went away. The signal arriving from Comcast must be a little weaker in the 91-X frequency range than in other ranges, or my OCUR tuners are especially sensitive to signal strength in that range.


Everything is working well now.


As an aside, Comcast was a pleasure to deal with. It's quick and easy to get them on the phone and the tech support person was reasonably knowledgeable about CableCards and what it takes to re-init them. They readily scheduled a truck roll for me (which I have now canceled). I know people like to complain about Comcast but honestly over the past few years for TV I have had good experiences with them.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Got some interesting news here. It's looking like things are either moving ahead of schedule, or Comcast is really slow at rolling out new technology. The DTA boxes are now available in Bremerton, but I've heard that the channels will not be cut off until at least November or so. But, I'm now hearing that channels 30 and above will be cut off in Bainbridge Island on June 30th. Last time I checked, that's Kitsap County! Could be just a matter of time now since Bremerton is just around the corner!


----------



## arf1410

At my house in Sammamish, the channel line-up is not identical to what Pastiche posted a week or 2 ago...Is it possible the channels are moving, or they vary by city or even neighborhood?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16736268
> 
> 
> At my house in Sammamish, the channel line-up is not identical to what Pastiche posted a week or 2 ago...Is it possible the channels are moving, or they vary by city or even neighborhood?



By dart toss!


----------



## HTtom

Has anyone successfully hooked up an external hard drive to the HD DVR?


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16733109
> 
> 
> Got some interesting news here. It's looking like things are either moving ahead of schedule, or Comcast is really slow at rolling out new technology. The DTA boxes are now available in Bremerton, but I've heard that the channels will not be cut off until at least November or so. But, I'm now hearing that channels 30 and above will be cut off in Bainbridge Island on June 30th. Last time I checked, that's Kitsap County! Could be just a matter of time now since Bremerton is just around the corner!



I did an online "chat" with Comcast on Thursday so I could have a written record of the conversation. First person was no help at all. After a half hour getting nowhere, I had to leave. When I returned I got another person who was very helpful. She told me tentatively Comcast would start dropping analog channels in my area (WA0150, unincorporated Woodinville) the second week of July. She could not say for sure the timing and it would probably be phased in as they are doing in other areas.


I also asked about encryption and was told, again in the second Chat session, local HD channels wouldn't be encrypted for QAM tuners.


Finally I asked about the free HD box they are advertising. I currently have three HD TV's, one DVR, one HD box, and using my QAM tuner without a box on the third. My bill has a $15.95 less $10.96 discount for the DVR, and $11.60 for the HD box. What I was told is the discount was for the free HD box and getting another HD box would be an additional $11.60.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16736268
> 
> 
> At my house in Sammamish, the channel line-up is not identical to what Pastiche posted a week or 2 ago...Is it possible the channels are moving, or they vary by city or even neighborhood?



It's technically possible that the lineups could be different by node, but I can't think of a reason they'd want to do that.


The last time there was a "big shuffle", about 2 years ago, from what I remember, it showed up on the Eastside first, then everywhere else, then in Seattle. So, it's possible they're moving. In areas that have had their digital migration, the MUXes that contain the migrated channels are currently simulcast on MUXes in the 30s. That's surely not an effective use of bandwidth in the long term, so, I'd think there'd be some shuffling in the future.


For a long time, the only major differences have been:

91-4 Univision (only Everett & northwards)

110-1021 KVOS (only Everett & northwards)

117-X Local PEG, Local TVGuide Network, Local Weather Channel


What differences are you seeing out in Samammish?


----------



## VinceInSeattle

The whole idea of Cable Card was to foster a competitive market in customer-owned set top boxes, or TVs with Cable Cards built in to completely eliminate the set top box. This is because cable companies screw, screw, screw their customers with STB rental fees. It was true in the 1990s and it's true today.


The FCC has totally failed in executing the policies to reach this goal. Cable Card doesn't provide full functionality. The only alternative to a cableco-supplied STB is Tivo, which is a premium and high-priced product. You can't buy a Moto or SA STB in a store - why? - I guess it's because Comcast and the rest like it that way.


The FCC should have conditioned the Cable Card waiver with a requirement for retail availability of HD-capable STBS at a fair price. I hope Obama's FCC appointments put the consumer first in their decisions!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16741928
> 
> 
> The whole idea of Cable Card was to foster a competitive market in customer-owned set top boxes, or TVs with Cable Cards built in to completely eliminate the set top box. This is because cable companies screw, screw, screw their customers with STB rental fees.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing a screw! It's screw, screw, screw and then screw some more. Isn't it wonderful how the promise of "competition" and "free market economics" etc. never seem to work out for consumers. Corporations figured out years ago that stuff only cuts into profits and should be avoided at all cost.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16741928
> 
> 
> The whole idea of Cable Card was to foster a competitive market in customer-owned set top boxes, or TVs with Cable Cards built in to completely eliminate the set top box. This is because cable companies screw, screw, screw their customers with STB rental fees. It was true in the 1990s and it's true today.
> 
> 
> The FCC has totally failed in executing the policies to reach this goal. Cable Card doesn't provide full functionality. The only alternative to a cableco-supplied STB is Tivo, which is a premium and high-priced product. You can't buy a Moto or SA STB in a store - why? - I guess it's because Comcast and the rest like it that way.
> 
> 
> The FCC should have conditioned the Cable Card waiver with a requirement for retail availability of HD-capable STBS at a fair price. I hope Obama's FCC appointments put the consumer first in their decisions!



It seems to me that tru2way could be the big hope to get out of the hardware dilemma. It's early yet - so far Panasonic seems to be the only TV company making tru2way sets, but it sounds a lot easier than cablecards. Comcast is supposed to have tru2way rolled out across most of their network within a year.


----------



## arf1410

"What differences are you seeing out in Samammish?"


I'm not smart enough to do quotes in the propoer way. I was stepping thru the channels this evening and was going to write down the different ones, which my daughter and I notices a couple nights ago...but couldn't find any differences! A few nights, MTV, among others, were in different places!


----------



## AMMO

I'm in Sammamish and have a PDP 5080. Have they been making more changes today? I noticed this afternoon that my set was failing to pickup any video. I had to shut down completely and pull the cord to reset. Then the TV would work. It is updating time and channels now. I've got a cable card also, no box. Again, looking for anyone that knows if changes were made out this way today?

Mike


----------



## VinceInSeattle

If tru2way depends on consumers buying new TVs, that's no answer for the tens of millions of households who've already purchased HDTVs in the last few years. Those sets won't be replaced for ten years. If tru2way and downloadable security could be made available in consumer-purchased STBs, that sounds more useful to the consumer. But the cable companies won't do it on their own.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/16745865
> 
> 
> If tru2way depends on consumers buying new TVs, that's no answer for the tens of millions of households who've already purchased HDTVs in the last few years. Those sets won't be replaced for ten years. If tru2way and downloadable security could be made available in consumer-purchased STBs, that sounds more useful to the consumer. But the cable companies won't do it on their own.



The cable co's will do it, but only if it's cheaper for them than cablecards (which they're currently being forced to use). In the long run, you'd think downloadable bits would be a lot less expensive to buy, provision, and manage than physical PC-card type devices.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I think the cable companies will be happy to use the cheapest solution that lets them remain the near-exclusive providers of STBs at obscene rental rates. The FCC should break up the collusion that keeps Motorola and SA out of the retail, customer-owned STB marketplace, instead of allowing waivers to the Cable Card requirements. The principle that should guide regulation in this area is simple: you shouldn't have to rent a cable company box to subscribe to cable. Don't you agree with that principle?


----------



## VinceInSeattle

One more note: the tru2way web site states in several places that it is for "leased set top boxes and retail digital televisions." Why not retail set top boxes? I guess the cable companies just wouldn't like that very much.


Does tru2way incorporate DCAS, the downloadable security scheme? Or is that in permanent limbo, now that the cable companies are pursuing Cable Card waivers?


----------



## ppshooky

I, too, was searching for an STB that could just pass the signal through a few pages back.


Cable companies want to bilk us for whatever they can. And Legislators don't care.


Anyone know of any electrical engineers that can build one of these?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/16749163
> 
> 
> I, too, was searching for an STB that could just pass the signal through a few pages back.
> 
> 
> Cable companies want to bilk us for whatever they can. And Legislators don't care.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any electrical engineers that can build one of these?



Apparently, the Motorola DCX3400 has native output capability:
http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/...df?localeId=33


----------



## jhachey

For those of us who saw 20 analog channels disappear last week, the official arrival date for additional HD is August 5th. There is an ad on page C6 of the Seattle Times sports section listing the channels to be added. By my count, there are 64 new HD channels (not counting PPV or ExtraInnings type sports packages), which will bring our total to 101 HD channels in most of the Eastside suburbs.


----------



## donwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16751988
> 
> 
> For those of us who saw 20 analog channels disappear last week, the official arrival date for additional HD is August 5th. There is an ad on page C6 of the Seattle Times sports section listing the channels to be added. By my count, there are 64 new HD channels (not counting PPV or ExtraInnings type sports packages), which will bring our total to 101 HD channels in most of the Eastside suburbs.



how about a link to that article for those of us who don't get the paper


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donwt* /forum/post/16752015
> 
> 
> how about a link to that article for those of us who don't get the paper



It's a public notice advertisement and not available in the on-line version of the Times. I saw the ad just before leaving for work and didn't have time to scan and paste the ad.


Sorry...


----------



## ykiki

FWIW, I was driving through Burien on the way to work today and saw a couple of the large Comcast trucks (the ones that carry the large spools of cable) at work today along 1st Ave S. One was at 148th (former IHOP, now a Thai place) and the other was at 152nd by the KFC. Perhaps a sign of a future upgrade in the area?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16751988
> 
> 
> For those of us who saw 20 analog channels disappear last week, the official arrival date for additional HD is August 5th. There is an ad on page C6 of the Seattle Times sports section listing the channels to be added. By my count, there are 64 new HD channels (not counting PPV or ExtraInnings type sports packages), which will bring our total to 101 HD channels in most of the Eastside suburbs.



Here are scans of the two notices that appeared in the Times this morning.


----------



## SeattleAl

I thought the big news in that list was CBUT HD on 619 being added to Digital Limited.


That means the Vancouver Olympics HD coverage should be great, assuming the rest of us get those channels within 6 months as promised, of course.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16754919
> 
> 
> I thought the big news in that list was CBUT HD on 619 being added to Digital Limited.
> 
> 
> That means the Vancouver Olympics HD coverage should be great, assuming the rest of us get those channels within 6 months as promised, of course.



CBC lost the Olympics bid to CTV, so unfortunately there will be no Olympics coverage on CBC.


The addition of CBC had been announced for other areas a week or two ago, so I had pretty much assumed that we would get CBC in Sammamish shortly after the second cut of analog channels. It's nice to confirm that we will be getting CBC-HD and it's nice to have a date to expect to see CBC.


----------



## arf1410

Has anyone tried the free DTA boxes Comcast provides? If so, do they provide the basic channel and program info that a "real" comcast box does?


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16755490
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the free DTA boxes Comcast provides? If so, do they provide the basic channel and program info that a "real" comcast box does?



I have two of them. They do not have the guide information that the real boxes have. They only get what a Digital Starter sub would get, but without the guide, and of course, no HD channels.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16756060
> 
> 
> I have two of them. They do not have the guide information that the real boxes have. They only get what a Digital Starter sub would get, but without the guide, and of course, no HD channels.



We have one too. About every other day when we turn on the TV to which it's attached, either there's a picture but no sound, or some combination of no picture/no sound/no ability to change the channel with the box essentially frozen. Either way, pulling the power plug on the DTA box & then replugging it resets the box & starts it working again... for a while...


It's frustrating and rather defeats the purpose of the thing having a remote, if we have to get up to unplug/replug the box so often.


Sometime when I'm passing nearby the "cable store" off Aurora, I'll bring it in and exchange it for another, but at the moment it's not really worth the trouble of the trip... (It's on the "upstairs TV" - which we used mostly to watch CCTV-9 until Comcast recently dropped CCTV-9 - and the loss of CCTV-9 is much more upsetting to us than the intermittently defective DTA box on a TV that we now have much less reason to watch.)


----------



## jhachey

 From Brier Dudley's column in the Times :
*Comcast channel shuffles in August, Clearwire bundles in 2010*

Posted by Brier Dudley


Comcast is shuffling a bunch of channels in early August in King County, including a few moves related to its digital conversion.


Mostly affected are customers who already have digital cable service.


Starting around Aug. 5, Digital Starter subscribers will start getting high-definition versions of 28 channels such as MTV, Comedy Central, Travel, BET, CNN, MSNBC and Fox News. The full list was printed in the paper's legal notices section.


Digital Preferred customers will get four additional sports channels - NBA TV, NFL Network, NFL Network HD and NHL Network - but lose ESPN Classic to the optional "sports entertainment" tier that costs an extra $5.99 per month.


Also being added is an HD version of CBUT, at channel 619. It will be available to "Limited Basic" customers using an HDTV and a digital tuner.


Comcast spokesman Steve Kipp also provided a little information on the Clearwire 4G/WiMax mobile wireless bundles that Comcast began selling in Portland on Tuesday.


Comcast plans to offer the Clearwire bundles in the Seattle area in 2010, Kipp said.


Portland's promotional price, at least, doesn't sound too bad.


Comcast is offering a $50 per month bundle that includes 12 megabits per second home broadband plus Clearwire mobile service in the metro area, offering up to 4 Mbps. After the first year promo, the plan will cost $73 per month.


Subscribers to Comcast's triple play phone/TV/broadband plan can add Clearwire for $30 per month. It's also offering a Clearwire/Sprint combo that provides local 4G and national 3G via Sprint for an additional $20 per month.


Comcast invested in Clearwire in 2008.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16749379
> 
> 
> Apparently, the Motorola DCX3400 has native output capability:
> http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/...df?localeId=33



Not quite was I'm looking for.


I'm looking for something that will allow a non-cable card ready TV to act like one.


IE, plug in the cable card, but still have control of your channels via your TV remote.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16755000
> 
> 
> CBC lost the Olympics bid to CTV, so unfortunately there will be no Olympics coverage on CBC.



Being a Vancouver channel, CBUT should be covering the effects of the Olympics on the city of Vancouver, something that CTV and NBC would probably gloss over. Hopefully that coverage will be in HD.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/16759464
> 
> 
> Being a Vancouver channel, CBUT should be covering the effects of the Olympics on the city of Vancouver, something that CTV and NBC would probably gloss over. Hopefully that coverage will be in HD.



I have no doubt that both CBC national and local news will have lots of Olympics-related coverage during the Olympics. "CBC News: The National" is done in HD, but I'm pretty sure that the local news from Vancouver is not in HD, although a lot can change between now and the start of the Olympics.


I guess we'll find out more in August once we get our first look at CBUT-HD.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16758171
> 
> From Brier Dudley's column in the Times :
> *Comcast channel shuffles in August, Clearwire bundles in 2010*
> 
> Posted by Brier Dudley
> 
> 
> Comcast is shuffling a bunch of channels in early August in King County, including a few moves related to its digital conversion.
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean King County *including Seattle* or *excluding Seattle*? I wish people would be a little more clear in these pronouncements.


----------



## HTtom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTtom* /forum/post/16736692
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully hooked up an external hard drive to the HD DVR?



Anyone?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16762310
> 
> 
> Does that mean King County *including Seattle* or *excluding Seattle*? I wish people would be a little more clear in these pronouncements.



I would guess that the changes in tiers for existing channels probably applies county-wide, but the HD channel additions will only occur in areas that have had analog reclamation. Other areas would not have the necessary bandwidth to add the additional HD feeds.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTtom* /forum/post/16736692
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully hooked up an external hard drive to the HD DVR?



Not yet.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Anyone else not getting KOMO HD, channel 104, today? Just a blank gray screen for me on the west side of Kent. The SD KOMO channel is there, but no HD.


----------



## kev206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16765216
> 
> 
> Anyone else not getting KOMO HD, channel 104, today? Just a blank gray screen for me on the west side of Kent. The SD KOMO channel is there, but no HD.




No KOMO HD here in Bellevue either....


----------



## PaulBryant

No KOMO 104 in Covington...


----------



## marcmartin2

No KOMO 104 in Seattle / Greenlake


----------



## hummingbird_206

Good to know it's not just me, thanks! Nothing on that I want to watch that's worth the hassle of calling Comcast.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16765216
> 
> 
> Anyone else not getting KOMO HD, channel 104, today? Just a blank gray screen for me on the west side of Kent. The SD KOMO channel is there, but no HD.



Fisher Plaza had a "significant power event" last night. ETA for recovery is 1:30 PM today. See http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/a...e-data-center/ for details.


----------



## sharding

Not only can I not get KOMO HD on my TiVo or cable box, but I can't get it OTA either! Could just be me (the signal is a bit marginal where I am), but it usually works.


----------



## jimre

Problem is at KOMO: Fire at Fisher Plaza Disrupts KOMO broadcasts


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16765216
> 
> 
> Anyone else not getting KOMO HD, channel 104, today? Just a blank gray screen for me on the west side of Kent. The SD KOMO channel is there, but no HD.



I can get KOMO-HD in Mill Creek, but they're broadcasting their sister station (KATU Portland) feed, and it's SD. And it's the same feed on both 4-1 and 4-2 (no THIS TV). No 11am newscast today, either.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/16766292
> 
> 
> I can get KOMO-HD in Mill Creek, but they're broadcasting their sister station (KATU Portland) feed, and it's SD. And it's the same feed on both 4-1 and 4-2 (no THIS TV). No 11am newscast today, either.



That's exactly how it is for me, even though I don't have Comcast anymore. I just like to pass through here and get updates for my Comcast friends, as well as provide what little information I can obtain for Kitsap County.


----------



## tai4de2

What are considered normal/acceptable signal levels for Comcast TV service?


I have a tuner that is apparently especially sensitive to marginal signals. Initially after getting everything set up, channels on the 91.X would not tune; the tuner's diagnostics showed the signal level at -15dBmv. Installing a Radio Shack 15-1170 brought that up to -8 and enabled reception on those channels.


But I still have other channels that are marginal; sometimes tune and sometimes not. Those show a signal level of -9dBmv.


Looking at various channels shows that the signal level is all over the place, ranging from from -9dBmv to over 30dBmv. (If it matters, the signal to noise ratio shows at around 30 for all channels I checked.)


I tried various things to eliminate wiring issues, splitter issues, etc. Nothing changed.


Admittedly my tuner may be sensitive... it seems that around -9dBmv is a cutoff point for it... but a 40dBmv swing across channels seems excessive.


What is Comcast's standard for acceptable signal levels?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16769757
> 
> 
> What are considered normal/acceptable signal levels for Comcast TV service?



I don't know what the cutoffs are, but I called Comcast a few months ago for weak analog on the VHF Low band. The tech checked the signal level inside, and it was "very low" on the VHF Low band and "very good" on the VHF High band. Levels were similarly disparate at the pole. He scheduled a line crew to trace the problem, and it was resolved within, at most, 2 days.


It's certainly worth calling them. They solved my problem... quickly!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16769757
> 
> 
> What is Comcast's standard for acceptable signal levels?



I think, in my case, the rather subjective "standard" was that the picture I was getting on the VHF Low band was lousy, and the tech agreed.


----------



## cobaltgato

Using an HDHomeRun (ClearQAM) with Limited Cable I'm seeing a bunch more channels now in Mukilteo. Probably three times as many now vs previously.


Not sure if it has to do with the upcoming changes... And I'm not sure if this change happened recently or not as it had been a few months since I did a channel scan.


This list was fairly accurate as of yesterday:
https://www.silicondust.com/hdhomeru...#lineup_391924


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Uh-oh, it looks like they are duplicating a lot of channels in the 9x-x range into the 3x-x range. I understand Comcast plans to drop the 9x-x channels, which are visible even to those with limited basic, in favor of the 3x-x channels, which are blocked for limited basic customers. I have been enjoying the entire expanded basic lineup via ClearQAM for a few months for less than $20/mo, and will probably have a few months more in Seattle. Not sure what I'll do after they make the switch. We were paying $118/mo for a digital tier w/ one HD box and one HD-DVR. That was way too much for perceived value. Might just stick w/ limited basic and watch more online or on DVD.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Has there been any analog dropouts in the Bainbridge Island area?


----------



## artseattle

I read on the DSL Reports forum that two new HD boxes are available in the Seattle area: the DVR is the DCX3425, 250 GB box and a non DVR, Pace RNG110. Has anyone picked these up yet? If so, which office? Any reviews?


Thanks,


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/16808284
> 
> 
> I read on the DSL Reports forum that two new HD boxes are available in the Seattle area: the DVR is the DCX3425, 250 GB box and a non DVR, Pace RNG110. Has anyone picked these up yet? If so, which office? Any reviews?



I called Comcast and they said that the DCX3425 is not available yet in Washington State, and is limited availability in the rest of the country. The didn't have an ETA as too when it would be available.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I'm dropping DVR service (my 1 year Comcast servivce discount on that feature is up & we really never used it very much. It's been pretty buggy the few times we've tried to use it and it's simply not worth to us the $15.99/mo. that it would cost to keep.)


So, I need to return my "HD-STB with DVR" to the cable store & get a "HD-STB without DVR".


Some questions:


1. Going forward, will I be charged for the "HD-STB without DVR" or is that included in what I'm being charged for the HD service? (We have "Digital Preferred", as part of a Comcast HDTV Cable/Broadband Internet/Telephone package.)


2. I understand there are various different boxes in use - what are my HD-STB choices are likely to be and what differences, if any, are there among them?


3. As my Sony HD Plasma TV is several years old and has a DVI input but no HDMI input, must I get a box with "DVI out", or can I use a box w/HDMI out & an HDMI>DVI adapter?


4. As HDMI is indegrated audio & video, but DVI is "audio-only", do HDMI boxes have separate "audio out" jacks so that HDMI STBs can be used with a DVI adapter and separate audio cables on a "DVI-only" HD-TV?


5. Finally, if I can use a box w/HDMI on my "DVI-only" HD-TV, will Comcast supply the HDMI>DVI adapter or am I on my own for that?


Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16824803
> 
> 
> 1. Going forward, will I be charged for the "HD-STB without DVR" or is that included in what I'm being charged for the HD service? (We have "Digital Preferred", as part of a Comcast HDTV Cable/Broadband Internet/Telephone package.)
> 
> 
> 2. I understand there are various different boxes in use - what are my HD-STB choices are likely to be and what differences, if any, are there among them?
> 
> 
> 3. As my Sony HD Plasma TV is several years old and has a DVI input but no HDMI input, must I get a box with "DVI out", or can I use a box w/HDMI out & an HDMI>DVI adapter?
> 
> 
> 4. As HDMI is indegrated audio & video, but DVI is "audio-only", do HDMI boxes have separate "audio out" jacks so that HDMI STBs can be used with a DVI adapter and separate audio cables on a "DVI-only" HD-TV?
> 
> 
> 5. Finally, if I can use a box w/HDMI on my "DVI-only" HD-TV, will Comcast supply the HDMI>DVI adapter or am I on my own for that?



1. Yes, you will be charged. I am unsure of the price, though.


2. Unfortunately, I can't get a straight answer here.


3. An HDMI to DVI adapter shouldn't hurt, but don't quote me on that one, LOL!


4. My DCT6416 box has HDMI on it, and even with the DCT6412 with a VGA converter, audio out was fully compatible.


5. You will most likely have to supply your own adapter here.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16824803
> 
> 
> I'm dropping DVR service (my 1 year Comcast servivce discount on that feature is up & we really never used it very much. It's been pretty buggy the few times we've tried to use it and it's simply not worth to us the $15.99/mo. that it would cost to keep.)
> 
> 
> So, I need to return my "HD-STB with DVR" to the cable store & get a "HD-STB without DVR".
> 
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Going forward, will I be charged for the "HD-STB without DVR" or is that included in what I'm being charged for the HD service? (We have "Digital Preferred", as part of a Comcast HDTV Cable/Broadband Internet/Telephone package.)
> 
> 
> 2. I understand there are various different boxes in use - what are my HD-STB choices are likely to be and what differences, if any, are there among them?
> 
> 
> 3. As my Sony HD Plasma TV is several years old and has a DVI input but no HDMI input, must I get a box with "DVI out", or can I use a box w/HDMI out & an HDMI>DVI adapter?
> 
> 
> 4. As HDMI is indegrated audio & video, but DVI is "audio-only", do HDMI boxes have separate "audio out" jacks so that HDMI STBs can be used with a DVI adapter and separate audio cables on a "DVI-only" HD-TV?
> 
> 
> 5. Finally, if I can use a box w/HDMI on my "DVI-only" HD-TV, will Comcast supply the HDMI>DVI adapter or am I on my own for that?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice!



1. Not sure

2. Don't know anymore, but I believe I used to have a DCH3200 which was a newer model at the time (last year).

3. you can use an HDMI->DVI adapter

4. DVI is video only. All the HDMI boxes I've seen (including the DCH3200) have separate audio outs (digital and analog).

5. Didn't used too - only gave component cables and analog audio cables to me in the past.


I've downgraded to limited basic, so I don't have any of this stuff anymore, but that's my understanding.



Edit: Looks like I got beat to the punch


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16824803
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1. Going forward, will I be charged for the "HD-STB without DVR" or is that included in what I'm being charged for the HD service?
> 
> ...



The charge is for the HD box, not HD service. You will pay $6.50 for a non-DVR HD box in place of the $15.95 for the HD DVR.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/16825229
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like I got beat to the punch



LOL, I didn't even notice!


----------



## mikeg_ms

Howdy folks,


Long thread (ok, ridiculously long thread







) Is there a current roundup of PQ between D* HD and Comcast HD in the Seattle area? Ideally with samples and bitrates (if both are MPEG-4)


Lost KCTS and Fox in the transition despite having a dual mode antenna and my d* box is an MPEG-2 HD Tivo, so I'm forced into making a choice.


thanks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeg_ms* /forum/post/16826809
> 
> 
> Howdy folks,
> 
> 
> Long thread (ok, ridiculously long thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a current roundup of PQ between D* HD and Comcast HD in the Seattle area? Ideally with samples and bitrates (if both are MPEG-4)
> 
> 
> Lost KCTS and Fox in the transition despite having a dual mode antenna and my d* box is an MPEG-2 HD Tivo, so I'm forced into making a choice.
> 
> 
> thanks



Comcast is still all MPEG2 as far as I know. Local HD stations are passed thru direct from the affiliate and should be identical to OTA - they are given a full 19.2 Mbit/s QAM stream (some of which could be wasted on subchannels, but that's up to the local affiliate, not Comcast).


PQ varies a lot on cable-only channels, however. Last year Comcast started shaving bitrates on _those channels for which they are the distributor_ (see Comcast HITS, or Headend In The Sky). For many of these channels, they now fit 3 HD QAM programs into each 6Mhz analog channel, rather than 2 programs. This is supposed to be motion-adaptive multiplexing - giving more bandwidth to action vs. talking heads - but we definitely started seeing more artifacts after they made this switch.


Not sure how this compares with current D* offerings, sorry.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Shaving the bitrates, huh? This explains the instantaneous "Wow, this looks much better" response when I moved!


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16762310
> 
> 
> Does that mean King County *including Seattle* or *excluding Seattle*? I wish people would be a little more clear in these pronouncements.



Yet again we get the shaft in Seattle. I love how I'm paying the same price as my parents are in Auburn, but they get a ton more HD content.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/16827250
> 
> 
> Shaving the bitrates, huh? This explains the instantaneous "Wow, this looks much better" response when I moved!



Not sure what response you're referring to, or where you moved to - but most of the time, it's not that huge a difference in HD PQ. It's content-dependent. Noticable? - yes. "WOW!" - no.


----------



## Weil

Palladia has moved to 685 and 661 shows To Be Announced in Kent area

sam


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16830836
> 
> 
> Palladia has moved to 685 and 661 shows To Be Announced in Kent area
> 
> sam



Same thing in Seattle. 661 will be MSNBC whenever Comcast decides to give it you.


----------



## r-gordon-7

At the Comcast Cable Store, they replaced my Motorola DVR STB with a Motorola DCX3200 w/out DVR. The new box is literally just a "black box", with absolutely no front panel controls (not even a power switch) or read out - just a front-mounted green power light and an amber data exchange light next to it...


So, I have to use the remote & the on-screen displays for everything. It's frustrating to not even have a simple channel display on the box - have to use the remote's "info" & "exit" buttons just to see what channel the box is tuned to - definitely a step down in convenience/user friendliness.


At least this box seems a little more responsive to the remote than the old box (which was very sluggish in responding to commands sent via remote) - a good thing this box is a little better in this regard, given this box's total reliance on the remote for everything...


This new box has no DVI - just HDMI, but comcast DID furnish an HDMI>DVI adapter cable.


Bottom line - despite the lack of any physical features on the box, the box does seem to function properly - and, most importantly, PQ seems the same as on the prior box.


----------



## kam518

The HD STB that is not a DVR is not a Motorola DCX-3200,it's a Pace HD Box.They do have the Motorola HD-DVR DCX-3425.I tried to get one last Saturday and they ran out in Auburn.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/16830668
> 
> 
> Not sure what response you're referring to, or where you moved to - but most of the time, it's not that huge a difference in HD PQ. It's content-dependent. Noticable? - yes. "WOW!" - no.



Jim, I live out in the Silverdale area under Wave Broadband now. I was a former customer to Comcast, and I keep an eye on this forum for my friends/family who must suffer with such horrible service.


Back in March, I got all hooked up, and noticed an immediate difference in HD quality compared to Comcast. That will explain why I could give a "WOW!" kind of response when I look at Comcast HD between December '07 (bought my HDTV then) & March '09 (when I moved). Then, seeing HD from Wave Broadband's HD for the first time.


While they may not offer just as much (if not more), it's also smart so no "shaving" is needed. However, I also do get some HD channels I've never seen before.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kam518* /forum/post/16839085
> 
> 
> The HD STB that is not a DVR is not a Motorola DCX-3200,it's a Pace HD Box.They do have the Motorola HD-DVR DCX-3425.I tried to get one last Saturday and they ran out in Auburn.



I gotta ask.


Is the software in the 3425 different surrounding the DVR features? Or is it the same old-same old broken pos that doesn't let me cancel 2 out of three things recording at the same time.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16830836
> 
> 
> Palladia has moved to 685 and 661 shows To Be Announced in Kent area
> 
> sam



I'm in Kent and still have Palladia on 661.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kam518* /forum/post/16839085
> 
> 
> The HD STB that is not a DVR is not a Motorola DCX-3200,it's a Pace HD Box.They do have the Motorola HD-DVR DCX-3425.I tried to get one last Saturday and they ran out in Auburn.










The STB says Motorola DCX3200 & has the Motorola insignia on it's face - and the Manual for it says Motorola & DCX3200 all over the place...


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16841529
> 
> 
> I'm in Kent and still have Palladia on 661.



I live beside Lake Meridian which is Zone 65 (Kent) according to Comcast and as I said, Palladia is on 685. Each node may have different channels. When I used a QAM tuner, I found both Renton and Kent city council meetings available on nearby channels.

sam


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16830836
> 
> 
> Palladia has moved to 685 and 661 shows To Be Announced in Kent area
> 
> sam





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/16831370
> 
> 
> Same thing in Seattle. 661 will be MSNBC whenever Comcast decides to give it you.



I checked last night when I got home from work and Palladia has now moved to 685 here in Normandy Park too.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16843009
> 
> 
> I checked last night when I got home from work and Palladia has now moved to 685 here in Normandy Park too.



Looks like it's an area wide change. Looks to be that way in Kitsap County as well.


----------



## jameskollar

Caller ID is up and running for triple play customers in Lakewood. Whoo Hoo, kinda cool. they also have a PC version but I have not tried that yet. Love screening my calls. Now a lot easier.


BTW: pc version is at
www.comcast.net/callerid


----------



## scottru

Hey folks - question for this group: I'm in Seattle and am about to move from DTV to Comcast HD. (I know the arguments, but I finally got a package I can't refuse in these crazy economic times.)


I'm going to get an HD-DVR, and I _might_ be able to request a particular model (or at least I can try!), but I can't get a sense of what models are out there and what I should pick. Can anybody summarize quickly or point me to a good source? Happy to pay it forward.


Thx -

Scott


----------



## wareagle

Here's a reference for the DVRs:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_your_model 


I've heard that the DCX3400 may be available here with a 250GB disk. I personally recommend buying a TiVo HD, though.


----------



## scottru

Thx, wareagle - this is a lot of info, but doesn't really help with comparison, or tell me what's available in the SEA market. Does anyone know?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottru* /forum/post/16850539
> 
> 
> Thx, wareagle - this is a lot of info, but doesn't really help with comparison, or tell me what's available in the SEA market. Does anyone know?



Choose either the DCH3416 or the DCX3400, but you'll most likely get whatever they give you.


----------



## saukriver

I know that Comcast is converting stations from analog --> digital, in Seattle and elsewhere. So, some stations will no longer be available in analog.


This change has the effect of wrecking my use of a DVR box. My DVR box (not from Comcast) requires an analog signal. (Many people with VCRs are screwed as well.) The DTA (digital to analog) converters being offered by Comcast are maddening since they require the converter to be set to the channel you would record.


My options are to (a) leave Comcast, (b) get a Comcast DVR, or (3) build my own PVR. Not sure when Verizon FIOS will hit my area, and not sure I want the monthly expense of a Comcast DVR.


If I build my own PVR, are there any channels that only come in analog? If all stations are now available in digital, is there any point in having an analog tuner card? Some stations are not available in analog; that is my problem. But are any stations not available in digital?


----------



## AMMO

How come THIS channel does not show up on the TVG with program info? I'm in Sammamish and have a PDP 5080 Pioneer.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## artseattle

I just noticed that HBO-HD is back on VOD! It looks like they have all of their new series and their current movies. I've got 5 episodes of "True Blood" clogging up my DVR. Can I really erase and count on HD-VOD to remain? The listings state that "True Blood" episode 1 should be available until 10/12.


Still no action on the new HD channels in the core Seattle area.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16854896
> 
> 
> I know that Comcast is converting stations from analog --> digital, in Seattle and elsewhere. So, some stations will no longer be available in analog.
> 
> 
> This change has the effect of wrecking my use of a DVR box. My DVR box (not from Comcast) requires an analog signal. (Many people with VCRs are screwed as well.) The DTA (digital to analog) converters being offered by Comcast are maddening since they require the converter to be set to the channel you would record.
> 
> 
> My options are to (a) leave Comcast, (b) get a Comcast DVR, or (3) build my own PVR. Not sure when Verizon FIOS will hit my area, and not sure I want the monthly expense of a Comcast DVR.
> 
> 
> If I build my own PVR, are there any channels that only come in analog? If all stations are now available in digital, is there any point in having an analog tuner card? Some stations are not available in analog; that is my problem. But are any stations not available in digital?



Bye to analog (on cable) by 2012, period, it will be a dead standard.

You will (or should) be able to tune cable QAM for locals. As soon as Comcast gets their waiver, they will enable "privacy mode" on the DTAs so any "free" digital channels you can get at the moment will be encrypted! I use a Silicon Dust HDHomerun to record network TV in HD. It's the BEST option for recording clearQAM cable channels.


As far as recording premium channels (I use a TiVo HD), there are too many variables right now... ATI CableCard tuners (OEM, or serious modding required), tru2way (on the horizon), SDV (tuning resolver available for TiVo...not for the PC)...

Oh, and by the way, Motorola boxes suck! (and have a limited recording capability, when they do work)


----------



## thefalcon2k

Funny how the DCT6416 (I/III/III) isn't listed!


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/16857440
> 
> 
> Picked up the DCX3400 today at the Auburn office. The Seattle office had plenty as well. Looks a lot nicer in my rack, but I did have to remove the rubber feet for it to fit in the slot without adjusting my stand height. The guide is still loading, but I can see that the new HD channels are listed. The brightness of the time/channel is really bright and distracting and I don't think it's adjustable.



Is this a DVR or just a box? Do you know if they have the integrated cable modem?


----------



## thewarm

The last 2 digits in the number (on Motorola) boxes = the drive size...

DCT/DCH-3412 = 120GB

3416 = 160GB

I would think that the DCX3400 would _not_ have a drive.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/16857440
> 
> 
> The brightness of the time/channel is really bright and distracting and I don't think it's adjustable.



Be thankful that at least is has a time/channel display. The DCX3200 (DVR-less STB) I got last week doesn't have any display at all...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16858400
> 
> 
> The last 2 digits in the number (on Motorola) boxes = the drive size...
> 
> DCT/DCH-3412 = 120GB
> 
> 3416 = 160GB
> 
> I would think that the DCX3400 would _not_ have a drive.



And the second digit is twice the number of tuners, so why would it need two of those?


Here's the user's guide that says it's a DVR:
http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/...er%20Guide.pdf


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/16857440
> 
> 
> Picked up the DCX3400 today at the Auburn office. The Seattle office had plenty as well. Looks a lot nicer in my rack, but I did have to remove the rubber feet for it to fit in the slot without adjusting my stand height. The guide is still loading, but I can see that the new HD channels are listed. The brightness of the time/channel is really bright and distracting and I don't think it's adjustable.



Duct tape from the space program works wonders over the stupid display.

sam


----------



## seatacboy

Have others noticed an abnormal amount of "herring-bone" interference on CBUT today, along with an abnormally low audio level? I had to REALLY crank up the volume just to watch "Coronation Street" tonight..........


I'm awaiting Comcast's carriage of the CBUT HD feed.


----------



## jimre

Just because Motorola says a box supports certain features, doesn't mean that Comcast has any intention of ever enabling or provisioning them. Motorola's product literature is aimed at *their customers* - eg, the cable companies - not us.


----------



## jimre

Been waiting almost 5 years for those ethernet and USB ports to start working on my DCT5100s...


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16856134
> 
> 
> I use a Silicon Dust HDHomerun to record network TV in HD. It's the BEST option for recording clearQAM cable channels.



What is the advantage of Silicon Dust HDHomerun? Why use? Where do you have it installed on our network? Why do you like it more than an digital tuner card?


----------



## thewarm

The HDHR is an external device, so you don't have to worry about space/power concerns inside your PC. And since it is external, it can be shared between multiple PCs. The software allows "Dynamic Allocation" between PCs... 1st come, 1st serve... if one PC grabs the 1st tuner, another PC has to use the second. (so you don't blow a recording).


Probably the best reason to get a HDHR is the fantastic software support! Silicon Dust is constantly working to keep this product on the cutting edge with support for multiple media center applications.


I have tried many internal tuners before making the switch over a year and a half ago... and never looked back. I first used my HDHR with MCE2005. Silicon Dust software allowed me to use my HDHR for QAM (when no other tuners could). I now use Vista Media Center, and W7 (RC, b7100), and the HDHR continues to work flawlessly!


I have it installed on a 4-port 100Mbit switch by my 2 HTPCs.


"I feed it Comcastic". I have experimented with the OTA ATSC tuners. It is quite good. But in my location, I cannot get the local FOX network, so I went back to using cable. (local networks only, I don't watch/record SDTV!).


You can use multiple HDHRs in your system. 4 channels at once...


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16830836
> 
> 
> Palladia has moved to 685 and 661 shows To Be Announced in Kent area (
> 
> sam



661 is now MSNBC HD, 619 is CBUT HD, and 704 is Comedy HD. I have not checked the others in area 65.

sam


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/16859588
> 
> 
> Have others noticed an abnormal amount of "herring-bone" interference on CBUT today...



I swapped out a cable card yesterday morning and doing a channel check after the pairing I noticed CBUT looked like a sat feed during a sun storm. Looks okay today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16861255
> 
> 
> 661 is now MSNBC HD, 619 is CBUT HD, and 704 is Comedy HD. I have not checked the others in area 65.



Here in Bellevue 661 is live, but it just notes that whatever channel used to be on 661 is now on 685. 619 and 704 jump to VOD Channel 1 on my TivoHD.


----------



## seahills

They are supposed to be here today, I have Digital Preferred on Vashon Island which is on the list, but I don't see anything yet other then Palladia moved last week.


Beginning tomorrow (*the press release was July 20) the new programming will be available to residential homes and businesses in the following communities:


Everett, Brier, Clearview, Lynnwood, Mill Creek, Mountlake Terrace, Mukilteo, Black Diamond, Covington, Enumclaw, Maple Valley, Pacific, Bonney Lake, Buckley, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Roy, South Prairie, Wilkeson, Algona, Auburn, Burien, Federal Way, Kent, SeaTac, Tukwila,, Edgewood, Fort Lewis, McChord AFB, Parkland, Puyallup, Sumner, Vashon Island, Arlington, Beverly Lane, Goldbar, Granite Falls, Lake Stevens, Marysville, Monroe, Silver Lake, Snohomish,, Startup, Sultan, Woodscreek, Centralia, Chehalis, Lacey, Lewis County, Mason County, Olympia, Rainier, Rochester, Shelton, Tenino, Thurston County, Tumwater and Yelm.




588 TMC West HD

589 TMC Xtra West HD

619 CBUT HD

621 ESPNU HD

630 NBA TV HD

631 NHL Network HD

632 Big Ten Network HD

633 CBS College Sports HD

634 Tennis Channel HD

635 Outdoor Channel HD

661 MSNBC HD

686 CMT HD

687 VH1 HD

688 MTV HD

689 BET HD

700 MGM HD

701 TCM HD

703 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

704 Comedy Central HD

705 Tru TV HD

706 The Weather Channel HD

543 HBO2 West HD

544 HBO Signature West HD

545 HBO Family West HD

546 HBO Latino West HD

547 HBO Comedy West HD

548 HBO Zone West HD

564 MoreMax West HD

571 Showtime Too West HD

572 Showtime Showcase West HD

573 Showtime Extreme West HD

440 iNDemand Team HD


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/16864345
> 
> 
> They are supposed to be here today, I have Digital Preferred on Vashon Island which is on the list, but I don't see anything yet other then Palladia moved last week.
> 
> 
> Beginning tomorrow (*the press release was July 20) the new programming will be available to residential homes and businesses in the following communities:



I saw a post on another forum ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r216...s~start=80#end ) indicating that the additional channels had arrived in Federal Way.


----------



## donwt

got these and a few more in the 650 series in olympia this morning over 100 hd channels now







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/16864345
> 
> 
> They are supposed to be here today, I have Digital Preferred on Vashon Island which is on the list, but I don't see anything yet other then Palladia moved last week.
> 
> 
> Beginning tomorrow (*the press release was July 20) the new programming will be available to residential homes and businesses in the following communities:
> 
> 
> Everett, Brier, Clearview, Lynnwood, Mill Creek, Mountlake Terrace, Mukilteo, Black Diamond, Covington, Enumclaw, Maple Valley, Pacific, Bonney Lake, Buckley, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Roy, South Prairie, Wilkeson, Algona, Auburn, Burien, Federal Way, Kent, SeaTac, Tukwila,, Edgewood, Fort Lewis, McChord AFB, Parkland, Puyallup, Sumner, Vashon Island, Arlington, Beverly Lane, Goldbar, Granite Falls, Lake Stevens, Marysville, Monroe, Silver Lake, Snohomish,, Startup, Sultan, Woodscreek, Centralia, Chehalis, Lacey, Lewis County, Mason County, Olympia, Rainier, Rochester, Shelton, Tenino, Thurston County, Tumwater and Yelm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 588 TMC West HD
> 
> 589 TMC Xtra West HD
> 
> 619 CBUT HD
> 
> 621 ESPNU HD
> 
> 630 NBA TV HD
> 
> 631 NHL Network HD
> 
> 632 Big Ten Network HD
> 
> 633 CBS College Sports HD
> 
> 634 Tennis Channel HD
> 
> 635 Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> 661 MSNBC HD
> 
> 686 CMT HD
> 
> 687 VH1 HD
> 
> 688 MTV HD
> 
> 689 BET HD
> 
> 700 MGM HD
> 
> 701 TCM HD
> 
> 703 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 704 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 705 Tru TV HD
> 
> 706 The Weather Channel HD
> 
> 543 HBO2 West HD
> 
> 544 HBO Signature West HD
> 
> 545 HBO Family West HD
> 
> 546 HBO Latino West HD
> 
> 547 HBO Comedy West HD
> 
> 548 HBO Zone West HD
> 
> 564 MoreMax West HD
> 
> 571 Showtime Too West HD
> 
> 572 Showtime Showcase West HD
> 
> 573 Showtime Extreme West HD
> 
> 440 iNDemand Team HD


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16864692
> 
> 
> I saw a post on another forum ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r216...s~start=80#end ) indicating that the additional channels had arrived in Federal Way.



The SiliconDust resource at http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us is showing 60-2 as OnDemand, but I think it might be CBUT HD. Unfortunately for me, that is in the filtered range so I can't see it.


----------



## narunet

Why did they put CBUT HD in the 60s?! Now I cant watch it


----------



## mfisher76

Does anyone else have problems with channels 703, 704, 705 and 706. These are part of the new HD channels added this moring. I live in olympia and use a Tivo. I get the guide information; however, when I go to watch those channels (especially comedy central) nothing shows up, just a blank screen. I have family in Lacey, and they are able to watch the channels, so I am not sure why I wouldn't be able to get them, unless they are still working on the olympia area. I don't have any problems with any of the other channels that were added (although I can't check some of the sports ones as I don't subscribe to the sports package).

woops... also not getting 686, 687, 688, 689. (and I do subscribe to the digital starter - so i believe i should be getting them).


----------



## arbeck77

For the past 2 weeks or so, my DVR has been horrible at recognizing repeats. I have all the series recordings set to only record new episodes, but I'm getting tons of re-runs. It's even recording things that say repeat in the description.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16867683
> 
> 
> For the past 2 weeks or so, my DVR has been horrible at recognizing repeats. I have all the series recordings set to only record new episodes, but I'm getting tons of re-runs. It's even recording things that say repeat in the description.



I have had a lot of problems with extra recordings, but my DVR has not recorded any shows actually marked as being repeats.


I read on another thread that the company that supplies guide info to Comcast has been having problems with the data they are sending and that it's supposed to be fixed soon.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16867683
> 
> 
> For the past 2 weeks or so, my DVR has been horrible at recognizing repeats. I have all the series recordings set to only record new episodes, but I'm getting tons of re-runs. It's even recording things that say repeat in the description.



Apparently there's been some change made in the listings that's messed up the handling of series recordings. A remedy is reportedly in work.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16860997
> 
> 
> The HDHR is an external device, so you don't have to worry about space/power concerns inside your PC. And since it is external, it can be shared between multiple PCs. The software allows "Dynamic Allocation" between PCs... 1st come, 1st serve... if one PC grabs the 1st tuner, another PC has to use the second. (so you don't blow a recording).
> 
> 
> Probably the best reason to get a HDHR is the fantastic software support! Silicon Dust is constantly working to keep this product on the cutting edge with support for multiple media center applications.
> 
> 
> I have tried many internal tuners before making the switch over a year and a half ago... and never looked back. I first used my HDHR with MCE2005. Silicon Dust software allowed me to use my HDHR for QAM (when no other tuners could). I now use Vista Media Center, and W7 (RC, b7100), and the HDHR continues to work flawlessly!
> 
> 
> I have it installed on a 4-port 100Mbit switch by my 2 HTPCs.
> 
> 
> "I feed it Comcastic". I have experimented with the OTA ATSC tuners. It is quite good. But in my location, I cannot get the local FOX network, so I went back to using cable. (local networks only, I don't watch/record SDTV!).
> 
> 
> You can use multiple HDHRs in your system. 4 channels at once...



Thank you for taking the time to explain the benefit of the HDHR. I have a few followup questions.


First, by using an external tuner is another benefit that you can remove another heat source from inside the box?


Second, I don't know what you mean when you say ". . . I don't watch/record SDTV!"


Third, I need to get an Internet connection to my planned HTPC. I would like to install a draft-N wireless card (if those exist) Is there a simpler suggestion? I don't have an Ethernet cable running to where our TV are located. How do you personally get an Internet connection to your HDHR?


Fourth, you extol the benefits of the HDHR. What are the key drawbacks/limitations?


----------



## newlinux

Maybe I can help.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16868203
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to explain the benefit of the HDHR. I have a few followup questions.
> 
> 
> First, by using an external tuner is another benefit that you can remove another heat source from inside the box?



Yes.


> Quote:
> Second, I don't know what you mean when you say ". . . I don't watch/record SDTV!"



I assume this Just means he only watches HDTV channels, no SD channels.


> Quote:
> Third, I need to get an Internet connection to my planned HTPC. I would like to install a draft-N wireless card (if those exist) Is there a simpler suggestion? I don't have an Ethernet cable running to where our TV are located. How do you personally get an Internet connection to your HDHR?



You can get a wireless N card for your computer. But you need to be running a wireless N network (have a wireless N router/access point or adapter). Other options to get a network connection to your HTPC without running cat 5/6 cable is a wireless game adapter or a powerline adapter.


I don't think the HDHR needs an internet connection. It needs a network connection to the computer that will be viewing from it. So it needs to be on your LAN (but most people's LANs are connected to the Internet). You may want to put the HDhomerun on the same switch as as the HTPC that will use it (if there is just one).


> Quote:
> Fourth, you extol the benefits of the HDHR. What are the key drawbacks/limitations?



It really does what it supposed to do from what I've heard, so from that perspective there are no cons. However, it needs a network connection with enough bandwidth to support streaming the signals to the PC, and it is on the pricier side - I have 5 QAM/ATSC capable tuner cards and no two of them cost as much as the HDhomerun.


----------



## thewarm

I'm back to answer your HDHR questions.


#1 - Not having an internal tuner means less load on your Power Supply and less internal heat (before I got the HDHR, I used an Aver HD160 PCIe TV tuner card that generated quite a bit of heat!).


#2 - Homey don't do SDTV! *HD snob* here...


#3 - The HDHR doesn't require an internet connection. But you DO need a way to get the "guide info". (I was considering cutting my broadband internet to save $$$. You can connect the HDHR to your PC's network port directly, no crossover cable needed.) Then use dial-up for the guide updates.


#4 - VERY reliable unit. Great software. The only thing that would/could make it better is if the next generation HDHR had tru2way support!


----------



## thewarm

Also, if you want to pick one up, get on Newegg's mailing list. They put them on sale from time to time for $139 with free shipping!


----------



## Malcolm_B

New HD channels on here in Auburn. MGM HD, TCM HD... nice.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/16864345
> 
> 
> Beginning tomorrow (*the press release was July 20) the new programming will be available to residential homes and businesses in the following communities:
> 
> 
> Everett, Brier, Clearview, Lynnwood, Mill Creek, Mountlake Terrace, Mukilteo, Black Diamond, Covington, Enumclaw, Maple Valley, Pacific, Bonney Lake, Buckley, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Roy, South Prairie, Wilkeson, Algona, Auburn, *Burien, Federal Way, Kent, SeaTac, Tukwila*,, Edgewood, Fort Lewis, McChord AFB, Parkland, Puyallup, Sumner, Vashon Island, Arlington, Beverly Lane, Goldbar, Granite Falls, Lake Stevens, Marysville, Monroe, Silver Lake, Snohomish,, Startup, Sultan, Woodscreek, Centralia, Chehalis, Lacey, Lewis County, Mason County, Olympia, Rainier, Rochester, Shelton, Tenino, Thurston County, Tumwater and Yelm.



Just my luck - the communities _surrounding_ mine get the update, but we don't.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/16870790
> 
> 
> New HD channels on here in Auburn. MGM HD, TCM HD... nice.



I was down in Auburn on Monday for a while and checked out the channels at my parents' house. It was painful coming home to Seattle and not getting any of the new channels.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/16871500
> 
> 
> Just my luck - the communities _surrounding_ mine get the update, but we don't.



Don't feel too bad, I'm in one of the listed communities (Kent) and I don't have the update, either.







I still have Palladia on 661, so don't expect that I'll see the new channels any time soon.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/16872287
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I'm in one of the listed communities (Kent) and I don't have the update, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have Palladia on 661, so don't expect that I'll see the new channels any time soon.



OK...I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## alexdagrate

Olympia has all the new HD channels now.


Does everyone so far like the new DCX3400 DVR? I heard it has a different remote, how does it compare to the old one? Is it as programmable/hackable?


Is the only real difference between the DCX3400 and the old DVR the size of the hard drive?


Watched Daily Show on the HD signal last night. Even though it's not filmed in HD, the difference was staggering. Also, I noted that Comedy Central HD broadcasts a half-hour earlier... weird.


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexdagrate* /forum/post/16874909
> 
> 
> Olympia has all the new HD channels now.
> 
> 
> Watched Daily Show on the HD signal last night. Even though it's not filmed in HD, the difference was staggering. Also, I noted that Comedy Central HD broadcasts a half-hour earlier... weird.



I also watched the Daily Show at 8PM on 704 and it is on east coast time. Thus, channel 60 aired that show at 11PM.

sam


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16876766
> 
> 
> I also watched the Daily Show at 8PM on 704 and it is on east coast time. Thus, channel 60 aired that show at 11PM.
> 
> sam



A majority of the HD channels are east coast feeds. Of course, unless you're watching Starz, HBO, etc.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/16866389
> 
> 
> I get the guide information; however, when I go to watch those channels (especially comedy central) nothing shows up, just a blank screen.



From what I have seen TiVo includes the channels in the lineup if anyone in your same zip code gets the channels, they don't distinguish as much as the cable company does with the specific guide information per customer.


Or you may need to have the card validated and/or paired again. A quick call either way should clear it up.


cm


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexdagrate* /forum/post/16874909
> 
> 
> Does everyone so far like the new DCX3400 DVR? I heard it has a different remote, how does it compare to the old one? Is it as programmable/hackable?
> 
> 
> Is the only real difference between the DCX3400 and the old DVR the size of the hard drive?



I like it, traded in my 6412 for one. Big difference in the drive space (more than double now that it's at 250 gb). Smaller footprint on the shelf, black case, but the time display is now my new nightlight. If you have trouble sleeping having this in the bedroom will not help.


The remote is one of the new energy-effecient ones so they won't work on the older boxes, and the old remote did not work on the new box right away but then started working randomly. I guess the boxes are backwards compatible that way. Can't program the 30-second skip either that I have seen, it may be a different code now.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16879218
> 
> 
> Can't program the 30-second skip either that I have seen, it may be a different code now.



That would be a deal breaker for me. On another site there was a post from someone who thinks the 30sec skip can be programmed by the following:


"I have not tested this, nor even see the remote or DX converters, but I'm told this works with


the new Moto DX remotes (YMMV):


1) Select Aux

2) Hold setup 2 flashes

3) type 01376 2 flashes


1) Select Aux button

2) Hold SETUP, 2 flashes

3) Type 994, 2 flashes

4) Tap SETUP

4) Enter the 00173

5) Tap the button to be programmed, 2 flashes"


If anyone gives this try and it works, I'm off to see if I can get one of these puppies.


----------



## arf1410

Looks like I lost all the analog over 30 today in Sammamish, and Pastiche's list is out of date...help!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16888650
> 
> 
> Looks like I lost all the analog over 30 today in Sammamish, and Pastiche's list is out of date...help!



Unfortunately, I can't really do anything to update it right now, becuase I'm in the city, and we're still on the old lineup in its entirety. Sorry.










Here's what I do know, change-wise: the "expanded basic" MUXes seem to be duplicated on 34-X (from 91), 35-X (from 92), 36-X (from 102), 37-X (from 103), and 38-X (from 116.)


I would suggest keeping an eye on the HDHR support site at http://www.silicondust.com and clicking on "Resources", then "TV Channels". The channel labels and virtual channels entered tend not to be entirely accurate, BUT the transport channels "are what they are", and you can often properly identify a channel by the adjacent screen captures.


----------



## saukriver

1. What is the cheapest package called if you in order to get the local channels in high def + Basic Cable (in SD)?


2. What is the cost per month of the Comcast DVR that allows you to record on the 250GB recorder?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/16890610
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's what I do know, change-wise: the "expanded basic" MUXes seem to be duplicated on 34-X (from 91), 35-X (from 92), 36-X (from 102), 37-X (from 103), and 38-X (from 116.)
> 
> ...



That is consistent with what I have found ...and maybe when we get back from vacation in a week, there will be more hi-def, as one of our TVs has a cable card


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16890644
> 
> 
> 1. What is the cheapest package called if you in order to get the local channels in high def + Basic Cable (in SD)?
> 
> 
> 2. What is the cost per month of the Comcast DVR that allows you to record on the 250GB recorder?



If you do not have a QAM tuner on your tv, then Digital Starter with an HD non-dvr box is required. Otherwise, it would be basic cable (I think.)


I have no idea about the rental cost of the 250GB dvr.

sam


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> If you do not have a QAM tuner on your tv, then Digital Starter with an HD non-dvr box is required. Otherwise, it would be basic cable (I think.)



Hmm. Does this mean that if I have a QAM tuner (such as HDHomerun) I can lower my cable bill? Do you know whether that will work to pick up VOD?


Anyone know whether the DCX3400 will be reserved for customers with an HD-DVR service ($15.95 per month)? As I understand it, there is a DVR service that only records in SD for $8.95 per month that only records about 60 hours.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16891291
> 
> 
> Hmm. Does this mean that if I have a QAM tuner (such as HDHomerun) I can lower my cable bill? Do you know whether that will work to pick up VOD?
> 
> 
> Anyone know whether the DCX3400 will be reserved for customers with an HD-DVR service ($15.95 per month)? As I understand it, there is a DVR service that only records in SD for $8.95 per month that only records about 60 hours.



No VOD with QAM tuner only.


----------



## saukriver

Is there any way to hook up a harddrive for extra storage capacity to a Comcast DVR box?


----------



## thewarm

I use a TiVo HD with a cable card. I cannot order a VOD program via the TiVo, but have been told (from Comcast), that I can order by phone and then watch on the program on the inDemand 800's... never tried it though.


Waiting for tru2way... someday....


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16891855
> 
> 
> Is there any way to hook up a harddrive for extra storage capacity to a Comcast DVR box?



No (for Motorola). Yes, eSATA, for Scientific Atlanta (but that's merely academic for this area).


----------



## saukriver

Lost the analog signal for all channels 30+ in Bellevue today.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16901104
> 
> 
> Lost the analog signal for all channels 30+ in Bellevue today.



They've been gone for a few days in Sammamish.


The countdown is on to receive a ton of additional HD. Out in the suburbs, we should be around 100 linear HD channels sometime next week. Comcast's public notice posting said the additional channels are coming on or after August 5 (next Wednesday). Cross your fingers that Comcast flips the switch on Wednesday.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16901242
> 
> 
> They've been gone for a few days in Sammamish.
> 
> 
> The countdown is on to receive a ton of additional HD. Out in the suburbs, we should be around 100 linear HD channels sometime next week. Comcast's public notice posting said the additional channels are coming on or after August 5 (next Wednesday). Cross your fingers that Comcast flips the switch on Wednesday.



Not all Eastside suburbs are being converted yet. Just checking this morning in east Woodinville, analog channels missing 25, 50, 61, 69, 71, 72, 73, 74, 79, 96, 97, 98. A CSR a few weeks ago said conversion would start second week in August here.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/16880521
> 
> 
> That would be a deal breaker for me. On another site there was a post from someone who thinks the 30sec skip can be programmed by the following:
> 
> 
> "I have not tested this, nor even see the remote or DX converters, but I'm told this works with
> 
> 
> the new Moto DX remotes (YMMV):
> 
> 
> 1) Select Aux
> 
> 2) Hold setup 2 flashes
> 
> 3) type 01376 2 flashes
> 
> 
> 1) Select Aux button
> 
> 2) Hold SETUP, 2 flashes
> 
> 3) Type 994, 2 flashes
> 
> 4) Tap SETUP
> 
> 4) Enter the 00173
> 
> 5) Tap the button to be programmed, 2 flashes"
> 
> 
> If anyone gives this try and it works, I'm off to see if I can get one of these puppies.



This worked! Of course, that means that I have to remember to press AUX instead of CABLE on the remote, but it seems like all DVR functions work on the AUX button now.


The CABLE code in this remote is 01982. I tried unlocking the id (same instructions as part 1 above but use CABLE and code 982), change to the 00173 or any other code for motorola and none worked. As long as I stay in AUX mode I seem to have full control.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/16891174
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the rental cost of the 250GB dvr.
> 
> sam



Comcast doesn't seem to charge different prices for each HD-DVR. You subscribe to DVR, and you can get a 120Gb, 160Gb, or the 250Gb hard drive. If you want the largest and HDMI, you will need to ask, but they have what they have in stock at the time.


Cost is $15.95 per month.


cm


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16903114
> 
> 
> This worked! Of course, that means that I have to remember to press AUX instead of CABLE on the remote, but it seems like all DVR functions work on the AUX button now.
> 
> 
> The CABLE code in this remote is 01982. I tried unlocking the id (same instructions as part 1 above but use CABLE and code 982), change to the 00173 or any other code for motorola and none worked. As long as I stay in AUX mode I seem to have full control.



Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it's off to Comcast I go.


I know, doesn' t really work but I'm happy!!! Thanks for letting me (us) know! Gonna try and snag one of these puppies. I have a Universal remote so I don't plan on using the Comcast remote anyway. Need it only to set up a 30sec skip.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16903169
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't seem to charge different prices for each HD-DVR. You subscribe to DVR, and you can get a 120Gb, 160Gb, or the 250Gb hard drive. If you want the largest and HDMI, you will need to ask, but they have what they have in stock at the time.
> 
> 
> Cost is $15.95 per month.
> 
> 
> cm



CM, I recognize that comcast does not charge differently for HD-DVR; the charge is currently $15.95 per month. I get that. My question was whether one could get the 250GB box for the SD DVR service, which is $8.95 per month.


I am more interested in recording in Standard Definition because the box does not fill as fast.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16906283
> 
> 
> CM, I recognize that comcast does not charge differently for HD-DVR; the charge is currently $15.95 per month. I get that. My question was whether one could get the 250GB box for the SD DVR service, which is $8.95 per month.
> 
> 
> I am more interested in recording in Standard Definition because the box does not fill as fast.



It's an HD DVR. If you get one, by definition you have HD service.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16906283
> 
> 
> CM, I recognize that comcast does not charge differently for HD-DVR; the charge is currently $15.95 per month. I get that. My question was whether one could get the 250GB box for the SD DVR service, which is $8.95 per month.
> 
> 
> I am more interested in recording in Standard Definition because the box does not fill as fast.



You will not get the 250GB box for the SD-DVR $8.95. However, if the extra $7 a month is worth over triple the storage space then go for it (80 GB storage on the Pace SD-DVR is the only option with the lower price).


I record mostly SD since a lot of what I watch is not broadcast on HD and I hate the black bars. Most of the HD I watch is On Demand. The last I checked I have about 60 hours recorded and less than 40% of the DVR is full. Now, the question is when am I ever going to watch it all?!?


cm


----------



## jhachey

When Comcast struck a deal with ESPN on carriage of ESPNU, they also announced the Comcast internet subscribers would get free access to ESPN360.com. That access is now available. You can watch live and recorded sporting events streaming on-line. The Yankees-Rays game is currently available live. There are a lot of soccer games availabe for replay right now.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16910905
> 
> 
> When Comcast struck a deal with ESPN on carriage of ESPNU, they also announced the Comcast internet subscribers would get free access to ESPN360.com. That access is now available. You can watch live and recorded sporting events streaming on-line. The Yankees-Rays game is currently available live. There are a lot of soccer games availabe for replay right now.



sweet. I've been waiting for this. Wish they had it during wimbledon.


----------



## saukriver

I have the DCX3400. But I think these questions go for any Comcast DVR:


1. Is there a way to skip commercials (other than the FF button with is klunky)? What button do you use or can you program, and how?


2. Is there a 1-button way to erase a recording?


3. Is there a way to mark or divide a place in a recording? Most DVR software has a way to "chapter" or mark places in a recording.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16913581
> 
> 
> I have the DCX3400. But I think these questions go for any Comcast DVR:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to skip commercials (other than the FF button with is klunky)? What button do you use or can you program, and how?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a 1-button way to erase a recording?
> 
> 
> 3. Is there a way to mark or divide a place in a recording? Most DVR software has a way to "chapter" or mark places in a recording.



1. 30-second skip. May require different implementation with your remote.

2. I hope not. I suppose it depends on whether you've already used other button pushes to get to the point where one more will do it.

3. No.


I refer you to the Wikibook:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR


----------



## cbrucia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16910905
> 
> 
> When Comcast struck a deal with ESPN on carriage of ESPNU, they also announced the Comcast internet subscribers would get free access to ESPN360.com. That access is now available. You can watch live and recorded sporting events streaming on-line. The Yankees-Rays game is currently available live. There are a lot of soccer games availabe for replay right now.



Just tried it from Queen Anne. Says it's not available. I also did a zip search for 98109 and it said the service is not available. Sigh. I'm glad that people outside the downtown area have gotten so many wonderful HD upgrades and this so far in 2009--somehow us in the city are always getting screwed with endless delays.


----------



## guapote

ESPN360 is working for me in Wallingford!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptMorn2374

360 is not working for me either yet in Snohomish County. I do see the "Powered by Comcast" logo. The email I got said it started 8/4 so they may be in the process of adding the 17 million users. The address given in the email was www.comcast.net/360 which just redirects to their Sports page now.


Edit: I tried registering with the site www.espn360.com and that worked ...


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16913631
> 
> 
> 1. 30-second skip. May require different implementation with your remote.
> 
> 2. I hope not. I suppose it depends on whether you've already used other button pushes to get to the point where one more will do it.
> 
> 3. No.
> 
> 
> I refer you to the Wikibook:
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR



1. Thanks.


2. This seems really clunky. Many other DVR software applications have the ability to click to delete, for example, what you are watching/have watched. Typically, there is then a warning screen that allows you to then delete. The Comcast software forces you to click out, click to what you want to delete, go to record, scroll to delete, and then (FINALLY) delete.


3. It is also quite embarrassing for Comcast that you cannot mark/subdivide/chapter a portion of what you have recorded and then delete subchapters that you don't want to keep. For example, I may not want to keep all of Leno's monologue, tu I may want to keep the portion I thought was really funny and delete other subchapters. Or, I may want to mark portions of a recording so that I can later quickly skip to those for later viewing. For example, if Fox Sports Northwest rebroadcasts the last game of the division championship series from 1995, I may just want to watch again the part where Jack McDowell gives up a double to Edgard and Junior races from 1st to home to score the winning run.


----------



## jhachey

Has anyone tried to get one of the DCX boxes in Redmond? My DCH-3416 doesn't have too much stuff on it right now, so I thought this might be a good time to swap it out for one of the new DCX's with the 250 GB hard drive. The Redmond Comcast office is the closest one for me and I thought I'd see if others have tried going to Redmond to swap out their older DVR for a DCX box.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16913581
> 
> 
> I have the DCX3400. But I think these questions go for any Comcast DVR:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to skip commercials (other than the FF button with is klunky)? What button do you use or can you program, and how?
> 
> 
> .



Go back one page and look for my post. Tells you how to program a 30sec skip which has been verified to work by one other member.


----------



## artseattle

Since I have my DVR on top of my television, I don't like to be distracted by the LED display. Prior to the DCH series, I stuck a piece of dark cellophane over the time/channel display. The DCH series seemed to be less bright and nondistracting.


What's up with the DCX? Is is really that much brighter than the DCH?


Thanks.


PS: Also wondering which local offices are carrying the 250gb model.


----------



## thewarm

This is getting old... got a message that LIFE-HD is now LIFEP-HD... but not for me in Lake City, 98125.


I keep checking..... someday..... maybe..... hopefully.... come on Comcast....


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/16920037
> 
> 
> Since I have my DVR on top of my television, I don't like to be distracted by the LED display. Prior to the DCH series, I stuck a piece of dark cellophane over the time/channel display. The DCH series seemed to be less bright and nondistracting.
> 
> 
> What's up with the DCX? Is is really that much brighter than the DCH?



Be thankful that it has any time/channel display at all! The Motorola DCX3200 - the DVR-less HD-STB that I was given earlier this month doesn't have any display at all... We have to find the remote and cycle through the "info" button key presses just to see what channel the thing is tuned to. The lack of any on-box display is becomming an increasingly inconcenient annoyance with each passing day I have the thing... All to save Comcast, what? Probably no more than fifty cents in unit cost for the box for which they're charging me $6.95/month... Sigh...


----------



## ykiki

This morning I noticed that my Channel 661 is gone. For the past couple weeks it simply said that Palladia moved to 685. I thought they'd keep the message there until they filled 661 with a replacement (msnbc?). Didn't expect 661 to go away altogether.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16923087
> 
> 
> This is getting old... got a message that LIFE-HD is now LIFEP-HD... but not for me in Lake City, 98125.
> 
> 
> I keep checking..... someday..... maybe..... hopefully.... come on Comcast....



Haven't you heard? The phrase, "You get what you pay for" had been officially changed. It's now, "Others get what they pay for, you pay Comcast what Comcast says and get what Comcast gives you."


----------



## alexdagrate

I picked up the DCX, seems to fill up pretty fast. Is there somewhere on the unit I can look to verify that it actually has the larger hard drive?


And the display is ridiculously bright.


Also, I'm using the old remote that came with my DCH. The 30 second skip I programmed into that is workly perfectly. I still havent perfected the 30 sec skip on the new remote.


----------



## saukriver

The 30-second commercial skip sequence works described in other posts works for at least the new remotes.


This leaves the inability to mark or chapter recordings as the remaining drawback of the Comcast DVR boxes for me.



> Quote:
> Has anyone tried to get one of the DCX boxes in Redmond?



I got one on Wednesday from Redmond. The woman said she had "one more" and gave to me. She might have had 100 more, and her statement that she had "one more" would have still be true.



> Quote:
> Is there a 1-button way to erase a recording?





> Quote:
> 2. I hope not. I suppose it depends on whether you've already used other button pushes to get to the point where one more will do it.





> Quote:
> 2. This seems really clunky. Many other DVR software applications have the ability to click to delete, for example, what you are watching/have watched. Typically, there is then a warning screen that allows you to then delete. The Comcast software forces you to click out, click to what you want to delete, go to record, scroll to delete, and then (FINALLY) delete



.


Solved: reduces the clunky delete sequence to 2 clicks. The white down arrow (not the page down arrow, which is 5-minute skip back) when you are in a recording gives you a delete option.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/16913581
> 
> 
> I have the DCX3400. But I think these questions go for any Comcast DVR:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to skip commercials (other than the FF button with is klunky)? What button do you use or can you program, and how?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a 1-button way to erase a recording?
> 
> 
> 3. Is there a way to mark or divide a place in a recording? Most DVR software has a way to "chapter" or mark places in a recording.



Here's how to program a button to do the 30-second skip with the remote for the DCX-3400.

1) Select AUX

2) Hold SETUP 2 flashes

3) Type 01376 2 flashes


1) Select AUX

2) Hold SETUP, 2 flashes

3) Type 994, 2 flashes

4) Tap SETUP

4) Type 00173

5) Tap CABLE

6) Tap the button to be programmed, 2 flashes
After this is complete, go back and set AUX back to your usual auxiliary device code.


----------



## jhachey

Just swapped out my DCH-3416 for a DCX-3425 at the Redmond Comcast Cable Store. The guy at the store warned me that people have complained that if you go a few minutes without hitting a button on the remote that the only way that you can turn off the box is to unplug it. I have not read anything like that on any of the forums, so I am inclined to disbelieve him.


Setup went fine. Interestingly, when the guide began to populate, it showed me all of the new channels that we are supposed to be getting on Wednesday (i.e. CBC-HD, NHL-HD, etc.). When I tuned to any of the new channels, I got the "this channel should be available shortly message". As the guide began to populate further, all of the new channels disappeared. Hopefully they return with viewable content on Wednesday.


So far the only glitch with the new box is that when I go to the menu and click for "Interactive TV", I get a "Application Unavailable. We're sorry. That application is not currently unavailable. Please try back later. Ref code ETC-1000." I was hoping to activate the CallerID on TV feature on the new box. That feature worked on the DCH and I quite liked it.


The new remote looks just like the old one, except that it's gray. Programming the 30-second skip to one of the buttons is slightly different (see prior post). The remote seems to function identically.


I did not need to re-program my Harmony remote to work with the DCX box. The codes for the old DCH worked just fine.


----------



## cushlash1978

Hi guys. I posted this in another tread, but it looks like this is the more popular place for DCX-3400 entries. I'm in Renton and picked one of these up at the Auburn store last Friday.


I have it hooked up to a 1080p Samsung plasma and I've configured the HD-DVR to output 16x9/1080i and "stretch" for the 4x3 overide (note I only enabled this setting because I'm still breaking in my new plasma). What I'm seeing is that at least 2 or 3 times a day the box is reverting back to the default settings of 4x3,480p and 4x3 overide turned off. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushlash1978* /forum/post/16934894
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I posted this in another tread, but it looks like this is the more popular place for DCX-3400 entries. I'm in Renton and picked one of these up at the Auburn store last Friday.
> 
> 
> I have it hooked up to a 1080p Samsung plasma and I've configured the HD-DVR to output 16x9/1080i and "stretch" for the 4x3 overide (note I only enabled this setting because I'm still breaking in my new plasma). What I'm seeing is that at least 2 or 3 times a day the box is reverting back to the default settings of 4x3,480p and 4x3 overide turned off. Has anyone else seen this?



I have had this happen with the older motorola box, my onkyo receiver and my TV. What would happen is that I would turn my TV off while the receiver and cable box stayed on. I think this broke the handshaking and caused to the box to revert to lower quality when the TV came back on.


----------



## cushlash1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16934959
> 
> 
> I have had this happen with the older motorola box, my onkyo receiver and my TV. What would happen is that I would turn my TV off while the receiver and cable box stayed on. I think this broke the handshaking and caused to the box to revert to lower quality when the TV came back on.



Hmmm. I have an onkyo receiver as well, but it does not support HDMI. Rather, the TV is connected directly to the motorola box via HDMI. Also, I'm pretty sure this isn't just happening when the TV is powered off and on. I've seen it happen if we're watching TV for a few hours. The way I discover it is the guide is normally in a 4x3 frame, but then I'll notice that when I bring the guide back up later, it will take up the whole 16x9 frame. It's definitely a strange issue.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushlash1978* /forum/post/16934894
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I posted this in another tread, but it looks like this is the more popular place for DCX-3400 entries. I'm in Renton and picked one of these up at the Auburn store last Friday.
> 
> 
> I have it hooked up to a 1080p Samsung plasma and I've configured the HD-DVR to output 16x9/1080i and "stretch" for the 4x3 overide (note I only enabled this setting because I'm still breaking in my new plasma). What I'm seeing is that at least 2 or 3 times a day the box is reverting back to the default settings of 4x3,480p and 4x3 overide turned off. Has anyone else seen this?



My satellite box used to do this. DirecTV fixed it in a firmware upgrade but that aside, I solved it by sticking the box on a UPS. Seems that any little glitch in the power would yield this result.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16925884
> 
> 
> Just swapped out my DCH-3416 for a DCX-3425 at the Redmond Comcast Cable Store. The guy at the store warned me that people have complained that if you go a few minutes without hitting a button on the remote that the only way that you can turn off the box is to unplug it. I have not read anything like that on any of the forums, so I am inclined to disbelieve him.
> 
> ...
> 
> So far the only glitch with the new box is that when I go to the menu and click for "Interactive TV", I get a "Application Unavailable. We're sorry. That application is not currently unavailable. Please try back later. Ref code ETC-1000." I was hoping to activate the CallerID on TV feature on the new box. That feature worked on the DCH and I quite liked it.



I go several hours without pressing a button and my DCX works fine. Granted, I don't power off the unit often and just leave it on ... The CallerID feature seems to be the very last to load after the guide and I've heard can take up to 48 hours on a new box. It is working on mine (just called myself to make sure).


cm


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Solved: reduces the clunky delete sequence to 2 clicks. The white down arrow (not the page down arrow, which is 5-minute skip back) when you are in a recording gives you a delete option.



Pressing the stop button does the same as the down arrow. The "X" option to delete should be there too. If you stop within the last two minutes of the recording you get an automatic Delete/Don't Delete dialog. Sounds like you were pressing Exit before?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16936773
> 
> 
> I go several hours without pressing a button and my DCX works fine. Granted, I don't power off the unit often and just leave it on ... The CallerID feature seems to be the very last to load after the guide and I've heard can take up to 48 hours on a new box. It is working on mine (just called myself to make sure).
> 
> 
> cm



The caller ID feature began working after about six hours. Everything else has worked just fine. As I said in my original post, I found it hard to believe the story of the box refusing to turn off. Somebody would have posted about that by now if that was a common problem.


The option to pass through the native signal is kind of interesting. With the old boxes, I have always had the output set to 1080i. I am now using the native signal option. So far I have not noticed a difference watching ESPN, FSN, etc. in 720p, but I haven't had the box long or watched much sports yet. With an old RPTV like mine, it may not make much difference anyway.


----------



## DOS64K

I thought that NFL Network was moving from the sports entertainment package to the basic lineup? Shouldn't this have happened by Aug 1st?


----------



## Malcolm_B

I thought that was the rumor, too. With all the Seahawks talk on the radio the past couple of days, I'm in the mood to watch some NFL Network.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DOS64K* /forum/post/16939199
> 
> 
> I thought that NFL Network was moving from the sports entertainment package to the basic lineup? Shouldn't this have happened by Aug 1st?



NFL Network was supposed to move to Digital Classic of August 1 ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16489134 ). Apparently it is not part of Digital Starter. I have Digital Premier, which includes the Sports pack, so I can't tell if it moved or not.


----------



## Malcolm_B

I don't have Digital Starter (forget what they call what I have now), but the NFL Network is still blocked in my house as of last night.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/16939047
> 
> 
> The option to pass through the native signal is kind of interesting. With the old boxes, I have always had the output set to 1080i. I am now using the native signal option. So far I have not noticed a difference watching ESPN, FSN, etc. in 720p, but I haven't had the box long or watched much sports yet. With an old RPTV like mine, it may not make much difference anyway.



After some trial with the native pass-through, I found it less than ideal. Between the box and the tv switching resolutions (720p to 1080i to 480i etc) when I was changing channels it would take several seconds and flashes of blue with "No Signal" message on my tv before I got a picture. Gave me a headache! That option will be useful when any broadcasters use 1080p, then the box will pass it to the tv. The box won't convert up to 1080p, but will pass it through if available. Honestly my eyes don't see much of a difference if I have the box set to 720p or 1080i.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DOS64K* /forum/post/16939199
> 
> 
> I thought that NFL Network was moving from the sports entertainment package to the basic lineup? Shouldn't this have happened by Aug 1st?



NFL-HD and NHL-HD just turned up today on digital classic in Portland - see below:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesmith1263* /forum/post/16943338
> 
> 
> Good afternoon:
> 
> 
> I noticed today that the NFLHD and NHLHD was available on my cable package today (Digital classic with HD). Also ESPNU is now available in standard definition on channel 411. It has not shown up as an HD channel yet. Just wanted to pass the word.



If Portland got it today, it's a good bet that we'll see it shortly.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Just checked. It's on in Auburn! Yay!


----------



## DOS64K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/16943763
> 
> 
> Just checked. It's on in Auburn! Yay!



Checked again when I got home from work and it's ON here!







Just in time for preseason!


----------



## BradleyLX

Sammamish with Digital Preferred, Digital Classic

- now have NFL Network (sweet). Precise channels are


180 - NFL Network (yes)

417 - NFL Network (yes)

418 - NFL HD (yes)

621 - NFL HD (no)


----------



## jhachey

All of the new HD channels were live in Sammamish this morning. By my count, we are at a total of 100 now, not including ExtraInnings HD, etc. (although I did count QVC).


Very cool to see CBC-HD!


----------



## karlw56

so does comcast now have more hd channels than fios?


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/16947681
> 
> 
> so does comcast now have more hd channels than fios?



If so, it would seem only to be the case in places where they have to compete with fios... In the meantime, here in Seattle...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/16947720
> 
> 
> If so, it would seem only to be the case in places where they have to compete with fios... In the meantime, here in Seattle...



Comcast is not competing with FiOS in most of the areas where they have completed the digital upgrade. FiOS is only available in portions of Verizon's service area, which is primarily north of Seattle ( http://www.wutc.wa.gov/webdocs.nsf/0...geMap11x17.pdf ), yet the upgrade is largely complete south of Seattle.


In many Verizon service areas (e.g. north Sammamish, where I live) FiOS is not offered and, now that Verizon has sold its territory in Washington, it is unlikely FiOS will ever be offered in these areas.


I don't know how Comcast chose to prioritize the analog reclamation or why the City of Seattle is last (or nearly last) to get upgraded, but Verizon's footprint doesn't appear to have been the big driver.


----------



## jhachey

Quote:

Originally Posted by *karlw56* 
so does comcast now have more hd channels than fios?
Verizon has a few more HDTV channels than Comcast, but the gap is now very small. Verizon's web site shows 122 HD channels, but that includes Pay-per view, ExtraInnings/CenterIce, etc. Verizon also provides both the east coast and west coast feeds of many premium channels (HBO etc), which are of little value if you have an HD-DVR and can time-shift anyway.



The main pluses that I can see for FiOS' HD line-up are HDNet, HDNet Movies, WGN, and YES (Yankees). They also have a half-dozen .TV channels that are pretty obscure.


The big pluses for Comast's HD line-up are AMC-HD (Mad Men, etc.), CBUT-HD, IFC, CBS college sports, and MSNBC. For me personally, CBUT-HD and AMC-HD are important enough that I wouldn't switch to FiOS even if it were available in my area. I am sure that for others, they would prefer the FiOS line-up.


You can compare the national line-ups at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 . I have also attached Verizon's local line-up.

 

verizon HD Channel list.pdf 31.251953125k . file


----------



## BradleyLX

CNBC and Fox Business in HD are quite the visual treat, especially for Market junkies


----------



## arbeck77

I was hoping I'd have my AMC-HD in time for mad men. Doesn't look like it's going to happen though. Damn Comcast.


----------



## DamnComcast

By the way, does anyone know if FLN and DIY Networks will ever be in HD? The HGTV channel is obviously already in HD, but why wouldn't these other two great channels broadcast in HD as well??


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16948306
> 
> 
> I was hoping I'd have my AMC-HD in time for mad men. Doesn't look like it's going to happen though. Damn Comcast.



If it helps, Mad Men is available On Demand in HD. Season 2 is there now so you can watch again before season 3 airs 8/16. Go to HD On Demand, TV Series, Mad Men.


----------



## cybernut2000

Renton-Kennydale gets the new HD channels sept 22. we are like the last. Kinda funny cause the street i live on practically every home is over a million bucks and they pay for premium services. Tons of new construction so oyu would think that they would pay attention and had us first in line. I almost bailed to satellite.


----------



## arf1410

Best I can tell, I do NOT have the new HD yet in the north part of sammamish, but I have a cablecard, and not sure if I have to do some type of "re-scan"?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/16951930
> 
> 
> Best I can tell, I do NOT have the new HD yet in the north part of sammamish, but I have a cablecard, and not sure if I have to do some type of "re-scan"?



Try manually tuning a few of the new channels, to see if they're there. I preloaded a zip code (98042) that already had the channels, since I figured it might take a while for mine (98008) to get updated.


----------



## arbeck77

CaptMorn2374,


I have seasons 1 and 2 on Blu-Ray, so I don't need the on demand options. I wonder if they will put season 3 on demand as it airs. If they don't, I'm going to be forced to steal it.


cybernut2000,


There is still no timeframe for getting the channels in my neighborhood in seattle, so count yourself lucky you only need to wait a month and a half more.


----------



## brente

I received a notice in the mail on 8/4 that the new HD channels would be available on 8/5. On 8/5, the new channels didn't appear. Today (8/6), I called Comcast and the CSR said I should be receiving them, so she sent a signal to my boxes and the new HD channels showed up...


----------



## DamnComcast

Hey ark1410,


I also have a cablecard and I just had to go into my TV settings then click "Reset Cable Card" and then select something like "Channel List Re-organization"....it takes about 5 minutes, but you should see the updated channels!


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/16864345
> 
> 
> They are supposed to be here today, I have Digital Preferred on Vashon Island which is on the list, but I don't see anything yet other then Palladia moved last week.



They're here in Bellevue. Might have been here for some time, but I only bothered the check today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/16866389
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with channels 703, 704, 705 and 706. These are part of the new HD channels added this moring. I live in olympia and use a Tivo. I get the guide information; however, when I go to watch those channels (especially comedy central) nothing shows up, just a blank screen.



I get the channels, but no guide information on my TivoHD in Bellevue. Of course, Tivo takes a month or two to update the schedule information when Comcast adds new channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16957494
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I get the channels, but no guide information on my TivoHD in Bellevue. Of course, Tivo takes a month or two to update the schedule information when Comcast adds new channels.



I set my TiVo zip code to 98042, rather than my 98008, just for that reason.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16958092
> 
> 
> I set my TiVo zip code to 98042, rather than my 98008, just for that reason.



Yes, I have been using 98034 instead of 98004, but I'll try 98042 and see how that works out.


Kind of annoying to have to repeat Guided Setup every time a lineup change happens. You think Tribune and Tivo would get their acts together and push out the updates within a day or two of the changes.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16959806
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Kind of annoying to have to repeat Guided Setup every time a lineup change happens. You think Tribune and Tivo would get their acts together and push out the updates within a day or two of the changes.



They never did get Fox Business HD right for 98008 -- both it and CNBC were listed as 658. (Not that it matters.)


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/16953184
> 
> 
> CaptMorn2374,
> 
> 
> I have seasons 1 and 2 on Blu-Ray, so I don't need the on demand options. I wonder if they will put season 3 on demand as it airs. If they don't, I'm going to be forced to steal it.



Season 2 episodes were up in HD via On Demand 24 hours after they aired on AMC. I'm sure they'll do the same for season 3.




> Quote:
> There is still no timeframe for getting the channels in my neighborhood in seattle, so count yourself lucky you only need to wait a month and a half more.



Same here, I'm channel-less in Greenlake.


----------



## cushlash1978

I read on here a few days ago that Renton is due to get the new HD channels on September 22nd? Has that been confirmed? I just called Comcast and spoke to two customer care people who had no clue what they were talking about. I was told that they could not tell me when I was get the new channels because "that information has not been released yet". Gotta love it.


----------



## Nausicaa

So which of the four options should I use when repeating Tivo Guided Setup when using the 98042 zip?


Comcast

Comcast South King County

Comcast South King County 2

Federal Way 2


I tried "Comcast" and it's the same as what I had - no guide data on the new channels.


I am trying again with "Federal Way 2" on the off chance that is the new dataset.


----------



## edbolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16957494
> 
> 
> They're here in Bellevue. Might have been here for some time, but I only bothered the check today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the channels, but no guide information on my TivoHD in Bellevue. Of course, Tivo takes a month or two to update the schedule information when Comcast adds new channels.



I don't think you can expect TiVo to monitor every change Comcast makes, especially "sub-zipcode". I've found it useful to use their report page to inform them. I never get an acknowledgement, but in at least 2 cases, I saw a message about a lineup change the next day (or even later the same day). Perhaps these were already in the pipeline, but it appears to have worked for me more than once. The latest fix was that Comcast was providing the Pacific (left coast) feed for Lifetime HD but TiVo guide was for the east coast, so recordings were 3 hours off. I complained and the lineup change came through the next day.


The URL if you don't have it is:
http://www.tivo.com/lineup 

or
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...neup_tool.html


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edbolson* /forum/post/16961533
> 
> 
> I don't think you can expect TiVo to monitor every change Comcast makes, especially "sub-zipcode".



I don't expect it to be done in "real time", but I paid them $300 for a Tivo unit that can receive, decode and record HD content and another $300 to provide me with guide data I can use to time-shift recordings for three years (plus a monthly fee after that time).


If they can't be bothered to provide my unit with that data after weeks (to say nothing of months), then what good is the service? As craptastic as the iGuide/SARA system on the Moto boxes is, at least it updates - and in "real time", no less.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16961382
> 
> 
> So which of the four options should I use when repeating Tivo Guided Setup when using the 98042 zip?
> 
> ...



I just used the "I'm not sure" option and responded to the individual channel questions.


----------



## saukriver

If I plug the coax cable into a digital TV tuner card, will I get the comcast HD channels in HD or SD?


Do people have cable cards? Do they work? Where did you receive? Etc.


----------



## joe531




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushlash1978* /forum/post/16960735
> 
> 
> I read on here a few days ago that Renton is due to get the new HD channels on September 22nd? Has that been confirmed? I just called Comcast and spoke to two customer care people who had no clue what they were talking about. I was told that they could not tell me when I was get the new channels because "that information has not been released yet". Gotta love it.



I got the letter in the mail saying just that, although I'm south seattle/renton. Bryn-Mawr neighborhood, to be exact.


----------



## edbolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/16961610
> 
> 
> I
> 
> If they can't be bothered to provide my unit with that data after weeks (to say nothing of months), then what good is the service? As craptastic as the iGuide/SARA system on the Moto boxes is, at least it updates - and in "real time", no less.



On the other hand, Comcast's boxes don't appear to know or care which channels you can actually receive, let alone the ones you want to see in the guide.


Anyway, Comcast does not tell TiVo when your particular neighborhood gets changed. TiVo must rely on other means to get that information. It is too bad that the cable cards aren't able to tell TiVo what has been activated.


So if you can't be bothered to tell TiVo what channels you are receiving, then you'll have to wait until someone else in your neighborhood does.


----------



## pastiche

I was poking around some of the suburban zipcodes on silicondust this morning and noticed that, in addition to the expanded basic MUXes having been simulcast on 34, 35, 36, 37, and 38, that CBUT-DT is now clear on 60-2. (It couldn't find anywhere that it's properly identified on their listings, but it's always HD, always 60-2, and always has a CBC HD bug in the corner of the screen capture.) I think that other than the simulcast MUXes and 60-2, the last update I did is still more or less accurate for both the pre- and post-transition areas.


----------



## wareagle

I heard that Spokane expanded basic QAM channels have been encrypted, and that ours will be when the area has been fully converted. Can anyone verify that for Spokane?


----------



## tai4de2

Kirkland is still not updated -- we have some of the HD channels I've heard people talking about but the latest ones like MSNBC-HD and CBC-HD are not live yet.


On the other hand, I see listings for MTV-HD and VH1-HD on 710 and 717 but they cannot actually be tuned. (Windows 7 Media Center.)


Not sure what's going on in Kirkland... but this is an area where FiOS is present and where Comcast and Verizon compete vigorously, and yet we seem to be near last for Comcast's full HD upgrade.


----------



## drylbrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16970344
> 
> 
> I heard that Spokane expanded basic QAM channels have been encrypted, and that ours will be when the area has been fully converted. Can anyone verify that for Spokane?



I'm here in Spokane. So far I'm still getting the expanded basic via QAM tuner, so no encryption yet.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drylbrg* /forum/post/16972524
> 
> 
> I'm here in Spokane. So far I'm still getting the expanded basic via QAM tuner, so no encryption yet.



That's good.


----------



## wareagle

 http://www.comcast.net/mydvr 


I haven't been able to get it activated yet.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/16971120
> 
> 
> Kirkland is still not updated -- we have some of the HD channels I've heard people talking about but the latest ones like MSNBC-HD and CBC-HD are not live yet.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I see listings for MTV-HD and VH1-HD on 710 and 717 but they cannot actually be tuned. (Windows 7 Media Center.)
> 
> 
> Not sure what's going on in Kirkland... but this is an area where FiOS is present and where Comcast and Verizon compete vigorously, and yet we seem to be near last for Comcast's full HD upgrade.



Kirkland seems to have been near the front of the last few HD channel upgrades. I'm hoping to see MSNBC and CBC soon.


Any word when/if BBCA HD will come to Comcast?


----------



## Nausicaa

Well I filed another channel update request through Tivo (thanks for the link, *edbolson*) and decided to just set my Tivo for my actual zip code of 98004.


Well it just finished Guided Setup and all the new stations are listed *and* have guide data. So if I'd stayed with my actual zip instead of chasing, maybe I'd have had the data all along.


Ce la vie.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16977188
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/mydvr
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get it activated yet.



I noticed that it could take 24 hours to activate. Looks similar to the new TiVo feature at www.comcast.net/tivo so it may not be available in all areas. When I try I keep getting a high traffic volume error so I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16979721
> 
> 
> I noticed that it could take 24 hours to activate. Looks similar to the new TiVo feature at www.comcast.net/tivo so it may not be available in all areas. When I try I keep getting a high traffic volume error so I'll try again in the morning.



It probably isn't available here yet. The traffic volume message sounds bogus.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drylbrg* /forum/post/16972524
> 
> 
> I'm here in Spokane. So far I'm still getting the expanded basic via QAM tuner, so no encryption yet.



I think this may have happened today, I got some messages from my Spokane friends.


The rest of us will probably see it by the end of the year.


----------



## randman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/16980880
> 
> 
> It probably isn't available here yet. The traffic volume message sounds bogus.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/16979721
> 
> 
> I noticed that it could take 24 hours to activate. Looks similar to the new TiVo feature at www.comcast.net/tivo so it may not be available in all areas. When I try I keep getting a high traffic volume error so I'll try again in the morning.



I agree with wareagle. I get the same message, but I'm in Seattle, so maybe by 2011 it will be available (just like the channel upgrades).


----------



## Ulysys

I'm in spokane and I just signed up for the forum to let you guys know that I just lost a bunch of my QAM channels today. I'm using a Hauppauge 1800 digital tv card through Vista Media Center. When I noticed that a bunch of my channels weren't tuning in anymore, I did a rescan for channels and manually edited the listings like I normally do, and a bunch of them are jsut showing as being locked out now.


So I'm guessing they've been encrypted, and I'm more than a little annoyed.


----------



## arf1410

Here is what I sent Comcast asking for a reply ...


feel free to chime in with oyur own thoughts!

+++++++++++++++++


I am almost certain cable companies are required to provide local broadcast

content in the least expensive product offering, for no extra charge. I

think, but am not 100% certain (can you confirm?) that this would also

include local HD content. As of today, I get about 100 channels, including

local HD, in your Digital Starter package, on my newer TV with a QAM tuner

and no DTA or other Comcast box. When you soon encrypt digital channels

over #30, I will loose either the local HD content if use your provided DTA,

or loose all channels over 30 (which I pay for) if I don't use the DTA box.

Of course you offer HD boxes, but you charge extra for them? Or will you

start providing them for free once you encrypt most of the digital channels?


Please help clarify.


----------



## thewarm

Do you _really_ expect an answer?


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/16987652
> 
> 
> Do you _really_ expect an answer?



Probably not, but arf1410 certainly won't get one unless he/she asks!


----------



## arf1410

Have not gotten a complete answer yet, but here is what I have gleaned from a Comcast contact more reliable than the 1-800 #. With the price of HD equipment dropping fast, it is likely comcast will actually reduce the $6.50/ month HD charge, though not clear exactly when. Also, the one free "advanced" set-top box, which is SD and being used with our one remaining Analog tube TV, apparently, and unlike the DTA, will pass thru HD signals. What my contact is trying to confirm now is how to make use of the pass thru HD signal...I think what one would need to do, to watch the soon to be encrypted digital content, tune my HDTV to channel 3, and then change channels with the STB. To watch local HD (or any channel


----------



## quarque

I'm pretty sure they are not required by law to provide local HD for free, only some form of local channels which can be SD if they want. Otherwise we'd all have HD boxes for free. You can bet they know *exactly* what they can *legally* get away with.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/16991709
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are not required by law to provide local HD for free, only some form of local channels which can be SD if they want. Otherwise we'd all have HD boxes for free. You can bet they know what they can 'legally' get away with.



while your final answer might be correct, your logic is flawed. For sure they are legally required to provide local SD content on the cable, they aren't required to provide you a TV necessary to view it...HD Boxes are only necessary if tehy scramble the local HD channels, which apparently they have no plans to do ...


----------



## arf1410

from comcast:


"As for encryption, the rule of thumb is anything you need to have cable

TV to watch, will be encrypted. Anything that you can get over the air

without cable will not be encrypted"


So the implication is the local HD signal will NOT be encrypted...


----------



## chesh

Anyone with a DTA in the Spokane area try wajo's method of using the DTA's hidden info screen that has all the QAM tuning information since the 11th to see if they can get clearQAM on a tuner card anymore? I had a really nice HTPC setup with dual HVR-1600 and an HD-PVR and since the 11th, the HVR-1600's are saying every channel is encrypted. I don't have one of those DTA boxes, but I'd be more then willing to get one to get the channel listings working again on my HVR-1600.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

The expanded basic channels were encrypted before DTAs were around. When they started to be used those channels were no longer encrypted, which I think was a temporary solution to the privacy mode on the DTA. Any channel that is part of the most basic tier (Limited) will be in the clear. Anything on a higher tier will be encrypted otherwise those with just Limited will also get the digital channel without paying for it.


I'd be interested in any kind of a pass through, but I don't think it exists. If you have an HDTV the DTA is not a solution otherwise you miss most of the 100 or some HD channels that are or will be coming. We were required to pay the $85 a year for a lot less HD channels. I agreed to it then, I'm happier now that there are more channels. I don't expect the charge to go down. While the newer boxes are supposed to be cost-effective, the cost of doing business is about the same and the cable company needs to buy more boxes for everyone's new HDTVs and replace boxes as they go bad.


The other option, buy something that accepts a cablecard and get a card from the cable company. If its your first piece of equipment leased then there is no charge. If it's not then there is going to be a digital access fee.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe531* /forum/post/16968761
> 
> 
> I got the letter in the mail saying just that, although I'm south seattle/renton. Bryn-Mawr neighborhood, to be exact.



A form letter from Comcast came today in the mail reminding me to get DTA's if I want to be able to see channels above 30 starting September 28th. I already have the two DTA's. Hopefully the extra HD channels will come up shortly thereafter, if not then. I live between Woodinville and Duvall in unincorporated King County, area WA0150.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/16997034
> 
> 
> A form letter from Comcast came today in the mail reminding me to get DTA's if I want to be able to see channels above 30 starting September 28th. I already have the two DTA's. Hopefully the extra HD channels will come up shortly thereafter, if not then. I live between Woodinville and Duvall in unincorporated King County, area WA0150.



You will get the extra HD channels about six weeks after the first cut of analog channels is made.


----------



## thewarm

Anyone else getting tired of all the Comcastic ads for Triple Play for $99/Mo for a year or two AND a free Dell Netbook? And _we're not eligible_ ... new customers only...

How long do you have to be away from Comcast to be considered a _new_ customer?


----------



## drylbrg

Spokane reporting again. I've lost most of the channels using my QAM tuner, but still have a few. I'm still getting History International, Disney, FMC, Discovery, and a few others, along with the broadcast channels and their sub-channels. This stinks because that TV doesn't get used very often and I don't want to pay for a box for it. I've already have two HD-DVR boxes and the two free DTA's. I guess it's going to be broadcast stations only for that thing from now on.


----------



## arf1410

Got a letter from Comcast today and it said that they had audited my account and found equipment on my account with no monthly lease fee, and they correctly identified 1 basic set top box, and 1 cable card. They state then that adjustments (but not retro-active) would be made to future bills. Comcast proceeds to list the monthly fees for all their equipment, not simply what I have...By both the STB and cable card, it states "first one included in digital cable package", for teh Cable card, it only lists a charge of $1.60 after the "cable cards for multiple cable card device"...then by every line, there is an asterick leading to the footnote "additional equipment(...)for outlets beyond the first, also require a Digital Additional Outlet Service Fee of $5.10"


So who can guess what my charges will be?


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17003215
> 
> 
> So who can guess what my charges will be?



I got a similar letter. My guess is that they will try to sock us for an Digital Additional Outlet Fee for the CableCARD. If that's the case I'll return my set-top box and then my TiVo's CableCARD will be no extra charge (included with the digital cable).


I don't use the set-top box that much. It's on the same TV as the TiVo so only occasionally for On-Demand. It's their loss really since I won't be able to do PPV with them anymore.


----------



## arf1410

Interestingly they did not list my 2 DTA boxes, which were provided for free...But could they try to charge the $5.10 x 2 for the Additional Digital Outlet fee?


I am also thinking of returning the basic STB if I end up getting charged more than an extra $1.60 per month...however I though I heard that with digital cable, your are REQUIRED to have at least one STB...


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17004272
> 
> 
> I am also thinking of returning the basic STB if I end up getting charged more than an extra $1.60 per month...however I though I heard that with digital cable, your are REQUIRED to have at least one STB...



Well that makes sense as the cable channels are (or soon will be) digital and possibly encrypted so you need some type of device (STB, CableCard, DTA) to receive and display them.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17003486
> 
> 
> I got a similar letter. My guess is that they will try to sock us for an Digital Additional Outlet Fee for the CableCARD.



Same, here - but six months ago. They added the CC & DO fee along side the HD-DVR charges.


I continue to be amazed that as their customer base replaces analog TV's with digital ones, Comcast will charge an extra 11.50 (6.40 box & 5.10 outlet) for each of the the new sets.


My new, $200 kitchen HDTV will now cost $138 per year to function as well as the analog it replaced. Sure, a DTA (Digital To Analog adaptor?) is 'free' for now, but it keeps me from using it as a digital set or for HD channels....


When it come to encryption of 'Digital Starter', as a 'Premier' customer, I feel that I am being punished because of the Internet-only or Limited cable customers who otherwise could watch something they don't pay for.


I will leave Comcast as soon as I have the option.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/17004563
> 
> 
> Well that makes sense as the cable channels are (or soon will be) digital and possibly encrypted so you need some type of device (STB, CableCard, DTA) to receive and display them.




I should have been more clear - I thought I heard you must have at least one of the "full feature" STBs - you cannot use ONLY a cablecard or DTAs


----------



## arf1410

+++++++

My new, $200 kitchen HDTV will now cost $138 per year to function as well as the analog it replaced. Sure, a DTA (Digital To Analog adaptor?) is 'free' for now, but it keeps me from using it as a digital set or for HD channels....

+++++++++++++


you could just plug it directly into the wall and get all channels under 30, including local HD


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17004940
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear - I thought I heard you must have at least one of the "full feature" STBs - you cannot use ONLY a cablecard or DTAs



I would think a CC would be sufficient, but then maybe they want the STB installed in the hope it will generate paid OnDemand revenue (since a CC can evidently receive PPV broadcasts, though you must order them over the phone).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17004940
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear - I thought I heard you must have at least one of the "full feature" STBs - you cannot use ONLY a cablecard or DTAs



The cost of one STB is included in the monthly digital outlet fee, but you can get one free cablecard in lieu of the STB.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17005418
> 
> 
> The cost of one STB is included in the monthly digital outlet fee, but you can get one free cablecard in lieu of the STB.



cost is included in the "monthly digital outlet fee" which is $5.10, or included in the cost of basic digital service?


Also, I was told at the Comcast office in Redmond that I could only take the DTA boxes if I also took the STB. It is possible they did not know at the time that I already had a CC...So if I am not allowed one free STB AND one free CC (or $1.60 OK), I will return the STB and use a free DTA in its place on my one non HD TV...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17005496
> 
> 
> cost is included in the "monthly digital outlet fee" which is $5.10, or included in the cost of basic digital service?
> 
> 
> Also, I was told at the Comcast office in Redmond that I could only take the DTA boxes if I also took the STB. It is possible they did not know at the time that I already had a CC...So if I am not allowed one free STB AND one free CC (or $1.60 OK), I will return the STB and use a free DTA in its place on my one non HD TV...



I believe it amounts to the same thing. It certainly would for the first one, since the initial digital outlet fee is included in the cost of the digital service. You'd be charged the same whether you took the STB or not, if you have a digital plan.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17004977
> 
> 
> +++++++
> 
> My new, $200 kitchen HDTV will now cost $138 per year to function as well as the analog it replaced. Sure, a DTA (Digital To Analog adaptor?) is 'free' for now, but it keeps me from using it as a digital set or for HD channels....
> 
> +++++++++++++
> 
> 
> you could just plug it directly into the wall and get all channels under 30, including local HD



Yes, but with the previous set I got 2-99 without a box.


IMHO, 'Digital Starter' should remain unencrypted and customers with only Internet or Limited Cable should get a filter trap.


I object to Comcast's business policy of putting the inconvenience and cost of theft protection on the customers who are NOT stealing the signal.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17005496
> 
> 
> cost is included in the "monthly digital outlet fee" which is $5.10, or included in the cost of basic digital service?
> 
> 
> Also, I was told at the Comcast office in Redmond that I could only take the DTA boxes if I also took the STB. It is possible they did not know at the time that I already had a CC...So if I am not allowed one free STB AND one free CC (or $1.60 OK), I will return the STB and use a free DTA in its place on my one non HD TV...



It's pretty confusing.


Reading their (printed) Rate Card and Channel Linup brochure for Digital Starter it says: "1 Digital Set-Top Receiver, up to two DTAs and remotes, if applicable" (No mention of CableCARDS)


For Digital Additional Outlet Service it says: "Includes 1 Digital Set-Top Receiver and Remote, or CableCARD".


Right now I have digital starter w/set-top box plus a CableCARD at $1.60. I'm thinking they will change my CableCARD to an Additional Outlet for $5.10 and that should include the the CableCARD cost. So I should go from $1.60 to $5.10 for the TiVo. I'm not happy, but seems reasonable if they consider a TiVo an Additional Outlet even if it's on the same TV as the set-top box. If I can return the set-top box and use the CableCARD instead I will do that.


From reading posts here and at the TiVo Community forum the way Comcast charges on these CableCARDs is all over the map. Maybe they are trying to get it more standardized with these "account reviews".


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17004899
> 
> 
> My new, $200 kitchen HDTV will now cost $138 per year to function as well as the analog it replaced. Sure, a DTA (Digital To Analog adaptor?) is 'free' for now, but it keeps me from using it as a digital set or for HD channels....
> 
> .



Perhaps, Comcast should also rent out HDTV (that has an integrated HD set top box).


----------



## saukriver

Where do people get cable cards, and how do you install them (into what?) What is the advantage over the HD-DVR box?


If I plug the coax cable into a digital TV tuner card, will I get the comcast HD channels in HD or SD?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/17007903
> 
> 
> Where do people get cable cards, and how do you install them (into what?) What is the advantage over the HD-DVR box?
> 
> 
> If I plug the coax cable into a digital TV tuner card, will I get the comcast HD channels in HD or SD?



Cable cards are provided for a small cost (or free) by Comcast, but your TV (or possible Tivo also?) must have a slot for one. The CC provides the decrypting function of a larger STB. NOt too many TVs sold today can use them, but it seemed like they were on the verge of becoming the norm a few years ago...


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I missed most of the Seahawks game last night because Tivo thpught the game was on the NFL channel. Hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## kurthu

Sorry if this is asked a million times, but does someone have the currnet channel lineup for Sammamish? The Comcast website's channel lineup list is clearly out of date. Ever since the massive HD channel add on 8/5, I've been stuggling to clean up my TiVo-HD channel settings.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/17009041
> 
> 
> I missed most of the Seahawks game last night because Tivo thpught the game was on the NFL channel. Hope that doesn't happen again!



It was on The NFL Network, but blacked out locally. NFL Network will be showing all pre-season games, so this could happen again if you haven't changed things around to the KING feed.


----------



## arf1410

New HD content now available in northern Sammamish (comcast "neighborhood" 0150)


----------



## Chris Carollo

So, Mad Men's on tonight, and still no AMC-HD in Seattle. Monopolies are great.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/17011511
> 
> 
> So, Mad Men's on tonight, and still no AMC-HD in Seattle. Monopolies are great.



It was available On Demand in HD last year.


----------



## Chris Carollo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17011751
> 
> 
> It was available On Demand in HD last year.



Does that work if you've got a CableCARD and a TiVo?


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17011169
> 
> 
> New HD content now available in northern Sammamish (comcast "neighborhood" 0150)



Also in area 0150 east of Woodinville and no extra HD channels or digital conversion


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Carollo* /forum/post/17011812
> 
> 
> Does that work if you've got a CableCARD and a TiVo?



Certainly not.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/17011002
> 
> 
> It was on The NFL Network, but blacked out locally. NFL Network will be showing all pre-season games, so this could happen again if you haven't changed things around to the KING feed.



That's not what I saw here (Kenmore). The Seahawk game was lasted for the NFL channel but the 49ers were broadcast. When I finally started looking for it, I found it on 105 (King).


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/17012548
> 
> 
> That's not what I saw here (Kenmore). The Seahawk game was lasted for the NFL channel but the 49ers were broadcast. When I finally started looking for it, I found it on 105 (King).



I see. But the Tivo will probably still "see" it as a Seahawks game in the future, as the NFL Network still have those games scheduled (even if it is replaced locally).


----------



## Guy Kuo

Had to redo TIVO guided setup in Sammamish to get all the new channels WITH guide info. Without guided setup, the new channels were added, but given odd labeling like "0 CNBCHD" and no guide data was available. Post guided setup all is well.


----------



## edbolson

I just received a new bill which bills me for 2 "TiVo Series 3-cable Card"(sic) fees of $6.70, as well as, for some reason another TiVo Series 3-cable Card for $1.60! I am on the phone right now with a CSR and trying to convince her that I have 1 outlet and 2 cards. Apparently the billing system has changed to add the outlet charge to each card. Except they also have the $1.60 charge.


I think it is a coding error and there should be one card at $6.70 and 1 at $1.60, and maybe I've convinced her of that.


I am of course upset that TiVo never implemented multi stream support (1 card) in my original Series3 box!


[EDIT] Hooray, I at least convinced her (name was Janna(sp?)) to do what I proposed. I must admit that she really tried to understand the situation, looked at history of charging for TiVo's since they first came out, and also my billing history. I know I only saved about $60.00/year (before tax), but I'm already having to justify to the other half that this stuff is all necessary for our continued happiness.


----------



## troublebound

I just called Comcast to see how the "account review" would affect my bill.


As suspected my CableCARD will jump from $1.60 to $5.10 which is the Digital Additional Outlet Service fee and includes one CableCARD. I have a TiVo HD so it only requires one M-card.


I asked her what would happen to my bill if I returned my set-top box. She confirmed that then the CableCARD would be no charge because it would then be included with my Digital Cable package.


As I said before, this seems reasonable to me, but takes some getting used to after using analog cable and having as many hookups as I wanted before for one flat rate. The TiVo gets me HD channels so there is an improvement over the set-top box which only does SD. I will have to decide if keeping it is worth the extra money for On-Demand. .


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone else on here with an HTPC? I can't seem to locate Comedy Central any more. Using a dual tuner Fusion 7 card.


----------



## wareagle

Comedy Central is on 103-9 using HDHomeRun tonight.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17011751
> 
> 
> It was available On Demand in HD last year.



I just watched Episode 1 of Season 3 of Mad Men on On Demand, and it's a joke to call that HD. Upconverted DVD's look significantly better. They are compressing the hell out of it, leading to tons of artifacts. Even my wife who never complains was mad.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17025662
> 
> 
> I just watched Episode 1 of Season 3 of Mad Men on On Demand, and it's a joke to call that HD. Upconverted DVD's look significantly better. They are compressing the hell out of it, leading to tons of artifacts. Even my wife who never complains was mad.



Do you have artifact problems with other on-demand offerings? My wife and I watched seasons one and two on-demand over the past six weeks (we had not seen the show before) and they looked great. We recorded Episode 1 of Season 3 on my DVR and it looked fine on the DVR too.


Just wondering if Comcast's "pipes" happened to be full on the day you tried to watch. Maybe you have some local bandwidth problems...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17022941
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast to see how the "account review" would affect my bill.
> 
> 
> As suspected my CableCARD will jump from $1.60 to $5.10 which is the Digital Additional Outlet Service fee and includes one CableCARD. I have a TiVo HD so it only requires one M-card.
> 
> 
> I asked her what would happen to my bill if I returned my set-top box. She confirmed that then the CableCARD would be no charge because it would then be included with my Digital Cable package.
> 
> 
> As I said before, this seems reasonable to me, but takes some getting used to after using analog cable and having as many hookups as I wanted before for one flat rate. The TiVo gets me HD channels so there is an improvement over the set-top box which only does SD. I will have to decide if keeping it is worth the extra money for On-Demand. .



Either you mis-typed, Comcast mis-spoke, the letter provided misleading info, or I'm confused! Shouldn't your fee for the cablecard have jumped from $1.60 to ($1.60 + $5.10)? Aren't we going to get charged for both the outlet AND the equipment rental, after the first one free? Also, I was told we MUST have one STB? As far as your comment about being "reasonable" - wasn't the main reason many people chose Comcast over satellite was because Comcast did not charge for outlet? With 4-5 TVs, it really adds up.


Also, is there anyway to BUY some equipment, rather than pay comcast the rental fee?


And finally, if that $5.10 monthly will be added to every outlet after the first one, wouldn't the pricing be simpler and less deceiving if it was just added to the cost of equipment rental - ie rather than $6.50 per month for box + $5.10 /month for outlet, just charge $11.60 per month for the box?


----------



## BradleyLX

Just got my new bill (well I checked the one online) and I have to pay an extra $5.10, as previously discussed


I have 2 TivoHD's both with M-Cards.


Its confusing becuase the they dont say,

-Your first Set-top-box/cable-card device (comcast or 3rd party) outlet charge is included in Digital cable package

or better worded

-Your first TiVO outlet charge is included in Digital Cable


Their $5.10 charge on the bill doesnt mention cablecard but their letter does.


It would be slick if they would give me a TIVO (& cablecard type) specific bill, since they know I have 2 of them and no Comcast STB. Plus they know I have 2 M cards

- TiVO Multiple cableCARD $1.60

- TIVO outlet first (included) $0.00

- Tivo Multiple cableCARD $1.60

- TIVO outlet extra $5.10



I cant really complain right now as

a) I have complained in the past and they gave me some discounts which i currently enjoy

b) their letter does state the extra $5.10 for each digital outlet beyond the first.

- though I did not understand the extra charge when I first read the letter


So if I got a 3rd TV and another TivoHD, I'd pay monthly

- extra $1.60 for Multiple cablecard (assuming I got an M-Card)

- extra $5.10 for the outlet

== $6.60

plus

-small extra amount of tax

-plus a monthly fee to Tivo


On a side note, just got my samsung LN52B750 and it rocks (wish it was 55" though). Waiting for some extra long HDMI cards so I can hook up my Sony CT-500 sound-bar. Did a quick test of the sound-bar and the sound was quite good.


Anyone noticing increased internet speed in sammamish, perhaps you need the DOCSIS-3 modem to detect it. When I switched to renting their modem I tried to get this DOCSIS 3 modem but they wouldnt give that to me unless I signed up for the higher internet package


----------



## Marrvia

Can anyone answer this question for me?


I am going to cancel my digital cable service, and switch the cheapest package which is "Limited basic" according to the Comcast website. If I do that, and use ClearQAM, would I still get channels 31-74 since they are not encrypted?


Also, anyone know how much Limited basic costs monthly?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/17029978
> 
> 
> I am going to cancel my digital cable service, and switch the cheapest package which is "Limited basic" according to the Comcast website. If I do that, and use ClearQAM, would I still get channels 31-74 since they are not encrypted?



They are currently un-encrypted, but Comcast has stated their intention is to encrypt them. I wouldn't count on this as a long-term solution...


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17030063
> 
> 
> They are currently un-encrypted, but Comcast has stated their intention is to encrypt them. I wouldn't count on this as a long-term solution...



I understand that, but do you get all the channels as of right now with Clear-QAM?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/17030114
> 
> 
> I understand that, but do you get all the channels as of right now with Clear-QAM?



As of today, yes, but comcast has clearly stated that everything above 30 will be encrypted by the end of this year, so what you propose really is a short term fix...


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17030134
> 
> 
> As of today, yes, but comcast has clearly stated that everything above 30 will be encrypted by the end of this year, so what you propose really is a short term fix...



Thanks! I know that they are going to be encrypted, but I was just trying to decide if I was going to ditch cable altogether, and go to OTA, or to do this, since I mostly watch local channels and don't watch much cable lately except for a few channels between 31-74. So now I know I can do this until the channels get encrypted, then I will cancel altogether.


BTW, Limited basic is $16.49, in case anyone else wanted to know.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/17029978
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this question for me?
> 
> 
> I am going to cancel my digital cable service, and switch the cheapest package which is "Limited basic" according to the Comcast website. If I do that, and use ClearQAM, would I still get channels 31-74 since they are not encrypted?



At the risk of being too strait-laced.. Yes, you will get them - but since you aren't paying for them, it is 'signal theft'. Comcast used to put a filter on the line to stop that, but now they have decided to force us to rent a box to prevent you from stealing the signal.


Thank you for confirming Comcast's decision to encrypt.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17026345
> 
> 
> Either you mis-typed, Comcast mis-spoke, the letter provided misleading info, or I'm confused! Shouldn't your fee for the cablecard have jumped from $1.60 to ($1.60 + $5.10)? Aren't we going to get charged for both the outlet AND the equipment rental, after the first one free? Also, I was told we MUST have one STB? As far as your comment about being "reasonable" - wasn't the main reason many people chose Comcast over satellite was because Comcast did not charge for outlet? With 4-5 TVs, it really adds up.
> 
> 
> Also, is there anyway to BUY some equipment, rather than pay comcast the rental fee?
> 
> 
> And finally, if that $5.10 monthly will be added to every outlet after the first one, wouldn't the pricing be simpler and less deceiving if it was just added to the cost of equipment rental - ie rather than $6.50 per month for box + $5.10 /month for outlet, just charge $11.60 per month for the box?



My first question to Comcast was how the account review would change my bill and the CSR said my bill would increase by $3.50 (before taxes). This was before I asked anything else. This is my interpretation of how they charge for Digital Additional Outlet Service - meaning each includes one digital set-top box or CableCARD. I was all set to discuss the point if she said my bill would increase by $5.10 in addition to the existing $1.60 Cable CARD fee, but didn't have to.


I know that this is not what the letter clearly indicates, but charging both fees ($5.10 + $1.60) for an additional outlet contradicts their Rate Card And Channel Lineup brochure from early this year which says Digital Additional Outlet Service "includes 1 Digital Set-Top Receiver and Remote, or CableCard". This info on their Rate Card makes more sense to me because without a set-top box (or CableCARD) the additional digital outlet would not get you all the channels you are paying for. This is especially true if they eventually start encrypting everything except basic cable.


I know the CSRs are not consistant across Comcast locations, but whenever I've had a question I've always received accurate information. My opinion is that the letter has misleading info regarding this issue, but the proof will be what my bill says next month.


----------



## levibluewa

the analog shut-off, I would expect them to be encrypted again...and if I had to guess I'd say before the end of the year.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/17030777
> 
> 
> the analog shut-off, I would expect them to be encrypted again...and if I had to guess I'd say before the end of the year.



what was encrypted before the analog shut off and when? I have had comcast for 12+ years and dont remember any previous encryption - except for teh "premium" channels like HBO, etc


----------



## kickass69

That's what I'm wondering. People have been able to get up to channel 99 without a box since the late 70s. As arf1410 pointed out, usually only the premiums were scrambled.


I would've preferred if they continued to use traps instead of as it was put.....forcing us to rent set-top boxes. Makes me wonder if cable theft was really a big of a problem or just a way to mooch more money off of us.


----------



## newlinux

You used to be able to get up to channel 99 with analog, not with QAM. They used to be encrypted over QAM. So they could easily just be a filter on your line to stop you from getting the analogs. Not so easy to do with QAM without rearranging the channels.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/17030893
> 
> 
> You used to be able to get up to channel 99 with analog, not with QAM. They used to be encrypted over QAM. So they could easily just be a filter on your line to stop you from getting the analogs. Not so easy to do with QAM without rearranging the channels.



Correct.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17030809
> 
> 
> what was encrypted before the analog shut off and when? I have had comcast for 12+ years and dont remember any previous encryption - except for teh "premium" channels like HBO, etc


*A Brief History of Comcast Seattle ch. 30-70*
Prior to 2006:

analog only
Spring, 2006:

analog plus digital simulcast (encrypted QAM), to support Moto 34xx rollout (no analog tuners any more)
Dec, 2008:

analog plus digital simulcast (now un-encrypted QAM to support DTA boxes)
Now (soon?):

analog shutoff, digital only (un-encrypted QAM to support DTA boxes)
Near future?:

digital only (encrypted QAM), assuming FCC grants waivers for DTA box "privacy mode"


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17032874
> 
> *A Brief History of Comcast Seattle ch. 30-70*
> Prior to 2006:
> 
> analog only
> Spring, 2006:
> 
> analog plus digital simulcast (encrypted QAM), to support Moto 34xx rollout (no analog tuners any more)
> Dec, 2008:
> 
> analog plus digital simulcast (now un-encrypted QAM to support DTA boxes)
> Now (soon?):
> 
> analog shutoff, digital only (un-encrypted QAM to support DTA boxes)
> Near future?:
> 
> digital only (encrypted QAM), assuming FCC grants waivers for DTA box "privacy mode"



To add to this with terms from your bill, 'Basic cable' was analog 2-99, which was unencrypted, required no set-top box and no additional outlet fees.


With the analog cutoff, 'Basic cable' is gone and is replaced by 'Digital Starter' (at the same price), but it was/will be encrypted, requires a set-top box and per-outlet charges for additional TV sets.


'Limited Cable' has always been analog channels 2-30 + local broadcast passthru.


----------



## kickass69

JasG: As you pointed out in a previous post: "Yes, but with the previous set I got 2-99 without a box.


IMHO, 'Digital Starter' should remain unencrypted and customers with only Internet or Limited Cable should get a filter trap.


I object to Comcast's business policy of putting the inconvenience and cost of theft protection on the customers who are NOT stealing the signal."



Considering how it used to be with basic cable to where they're going now, I full agree with you and shouldn't be limiting channels to just OTA/government and a few shopping channels if you're paying for the package.


We're going backwards instead of forward, they should just continue to rely on traps. Instead they see this as more of a money grab forcing boxes on those of us who would rather have the TV handle it all and watch in multiple rooms. After Cable makes it fully mandatory, there are no other alternatives as FIOS and Satellite does the same.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kickass69* /forum/post/17035441
> 
> 
> JasG: As you pointed out in a previous post: "Yes, but with the previous set I got 2-99 without a box.
> 
> 
> IMHO, 'Digital Starter' should remain unencrypted and customers with only Internet or Limited Cable should get a filter trap.
> 
> 
> I object to Comcast's business policy of putting the inconvenience and cost of theft protection on the customers who are NOT stealing the signal."
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how it used to be with basic cable to where they're going now, I full agree with you and shouldn't be limiting channels to just OTA/government and a few shopping channels if you're paying for the package.
> 
> *We're going backwards instead of forward, they should just continue to rely on traps.* Instead they see this as more of a money grab forcing boxes on those of us who would rather have the TV handle it all and watch in multiple rooms. After Cable makes it fully mandatory, there are no other alternatives as FIOS and Satellite does the same.



I disagree. Traps are expensive because they require a truck-roll. To keep all of our costs down and make our lives more convenient, Comcast should be working more and more towards automated systems that do not require truck rolls or require us to be at home during working hours to get something installed.


Remember the days before "cable-ready" TVs when you needed a box to view anything above channel 13? I really hope that Tru2Way becomes the digital era's equivalent of the cable-ready TV and that in a couple of years from now we will be able to plug our TVs straight into the wall and that Comcast will be able to activate our service entirely without a truck roll.


----------



## kickass69

jhachey: True, I entirely forget about Tru2Way because there hasn't been much mention of any progress with it so I keep thinking about traps. I'm sure Comcast and the rest of the cable cos are doing anything they can to kill it so they can keep their set-top box fee stream rolling in this digital era.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kickass69* /forum/post/17035441
> 
> 
> After Cable makes it fully mandatory, there are no other alternatives as FIOS and Satellite does the same.



Recently a Comcast tech told me that encrypted channels/requiring a box made their life more difficult - but since 'everyone else requires a box' (FIOS/Sat), Comcast would too....


Reminded me of my teenage years when I would say 'but all the kids are doing...'


Didn't work for me, but it seems justified as a business proposition.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kickass69* /forum/post/17035441
> 
> 
> ...We're going backwards instead of forward, they should just continue to rely on traps....



Have to disagree with you there; traps/filters are the old-old-school solution. Requiring a tech to get in his truck, drive to your neighborhood, and make physical adjustments inside a backyard box every time someone wants to change their subscription level would be ridiculous in this day & age. Can you say "$60 activation fee and three-week wait"?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17035733
> 
> 
> I disagree. Traps are expensive because they require a truck-roll. To keep all of our costs down and make our lives more convenient, Comcast should be working more and more towards automated systems that do not require truck rolls or require us to be at home during working hours to get something installed.
> 
> 
> Remember the days before "cable-ready" TVs when you needed a box to view anything above channel 13? I really hope that Tru2Way becomes the digital era's equivalent of the cable-ready TV and that in a couple of years from now we will be able to plug our TVs straight into the wall and that Comcast will be able to activate our service entirely without a truck roll.



Color me skeptical when it comes to Tru2Way - it missed a key July 1 deadline. It is just a brand name on OCAP, which has not generated much CEA excitement. Also, don't forget that if it succeeds, you get to junk your nice shiny new QAM capable set and buy a new Tru2Way set.


Cablecards in consumer equipment pretty much failed - and it was basically a set of decoding keys. Tru2Way puts an entire middleware stack to run Java in every device - expensive and bug prone IMHO. Currently, only Panasonic provides Tru2Way sets - and these must be installed by the retailer - moving the 'truck roll' from the MSO to the retailer. Clever, huh?


Tru2Way / OCAP is much more than signal theft protection, but we are discussing encrypted QAM - my point is that if QAM 'basic cable' were in the clear - then a truck roll to install a filter could be an install cost for limited cable or internet-only customers - who, as publicly stated above - will steal the signal if it is not encrypted.


Let the potential thieves bear the cost - not those of us who already subscribe to full packages. Let us rent boxes based on whether we need PPV and interactive guides on set by set basis.


I wonder, with all of the millions spent on OCAP, why hasn't some clever fellow come up with a simple addressable filter? Not channel by channel as a cable card, but a frequency based filter that can be turned on or off. Install it outside the house and it controls what frequency blocks (service tiers) can pass throught to all sets in the house.


----------



## JasG

Forgot to say, that currently Tru2Way is not compatible with FIOS TV. Not sure how CEA members will like that. The added expense of Tru2Way (doubtless WAY more than Cablecard) is useless to a significant portion of the potential customer base.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17036026
> 
> 
> ...Let the potential thieves bear the cost...



Sounds good, but exactly how would Comcast go about getting revenue from "potential thieves"?


----------



## jameskollar

I would guess that traps for digital signals would be much more difficult to implement. Digital signals take much less bandwidth than analog and filters have to be much steeper and more precise than analog filters. Plus the aforementioned truck roll. A non-starter. I'd rather see Comcast continue to invest in infrastructure improvements.


Y'all might as well get used to the new digital age. There's pressure on the cableco's to offer ala cart pricing. No filter is gonna handle that.


----------



## jimre

Let me add that even if Comcast does continue to provide "expanded basic" channels in clear-QAM - this is FAR from a consumer-friendly solution. Doesn't even begin to pass the WAF or EPTS (Elderly Parent Tech Support) test. Search the internet & print out Pastiche's magic list of channel mappings? Have your TV re-scan every week? Right... I was just trying to explain to my daughter today why Disney channel is now on digital channel 80-5, and where the the "dash" button is on the remote.


Focusing on what's "free" & what's not misses the point. This industry has totally failed its customers by not coming up with a usable, non-proprietary, digital alternative to analog cable TV - regardless of whether it's "free" or not. Anything embedded in current TVs - QAM, Cablecard, even Tru2Way - is already obsolete and will never gain more than fractional market share.


Internet video is looking better & better every day...


----------



## hummingbird_206

Ala cart pricing for cable TV....my dream come true....


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17036135
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but exactly how would Comcast go about getting revenue from "potential thieves"?



Simplistic, but if you want limited cable, you pay a high enough install charge to pay for the truck roll & filter. Ditto for internet-only.


If you change your mind and go for a higher tier, you pay for a truck roll to undo the filter.


MSO's then use incentives/package deals to discourage limited/internet-only customers.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17036207
> 
> 
> Let me add that even if Comcast does continue to provide "expanded basic" channels in clear-QAM - this is FAR from a consumer-friendly solution. Doesn't even begin to pass the WAF or EPTS (Elderly Parent Tech Support) test. Search the internet & print out Pastiche's magic list of channel mappings? Have your TV re-scan every week? Right... I was just trying to explain to my daughter today why Disney channel is now on digital channel 80-5, and where the the "dash" button is on the remote.
> 
> 
> Focusing on what's "free" & what's not misses the point. This industry has totally failed its customers by not coming up with a usable, non-proprietary, digital alternative to analog cable TV - regardless of whether it's "free" or not. Anything embedded in current TVs - QAM, Cablecard, even Tru2Way - is already obsolete and will never gain more than fractional market share.
> 
> 
> Internet video is looking better & better every day...



My 'kitchen QAM' set is showing PSIP data on the 78 and 80 channels. That meets WAF in my house. Constant scanning should be a thing of the past once things settle down.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17036172
> 
> 
> I would guess that traps for digital signals would be much more difficult to implement. Digital signals take much less bandwidth than analog and filters have to be much steeper and more precise than analog filters. Plus the aforementioned truck roll. A non-starter. I'd rather see Comcast continue to invest in infrastructure improvements.
> 
> 
> Y'all might as well get used to the new digital age. There's pressure on the cableco's to offer ala cart pricing. No filter is gonna handle that.



What about blocks of frequencies - not channel by channel (that is cablecard)?


GHz is GHz - simply use a block for limited, another for basic, another for preferred and filter accordingly. For premium channels or ppv, you have to buy into the set-top box concept. I'd bet that desire for premium in kitchen, guest & kids rooms is small.


Much as I think I'd love a la carte pricing, I doubt it will happen and it probably wouldn't save me much. My Roku box is more promising in that area....


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17036377
> 
> 
> What about blocks of frequencies - not channel by channel (that is cablecard)?
> 
> 
> GHz is GHz - simply use a block for limited, another for basic, another for preferred and filter accordingly. For premium channels or ppv, you have to buy into the set-top box concept. I'd bet that desire for premium in kitchen, guest & kids rooms is small.
> 
> 
> Much as I think I'd love a la carte pricing, I doubt it will happen and it probably wouldn't save me much. My Roku box is more promising in that area....



Filters themselves take up bandwidth. How much is matter of how steep the filter is. Having blocks of frequencies is very inefficient. To do more than two blocks you have to have a lowband filter and a high band filter. Doable, maybe (see note), but again you lose bandwidth around each cutoff frequency and two band filters are more expensive that a single filter plus you have to have filters for the different blocks? And the truck rolls? Yuck.


Comcast, please spend my money elsewhere (like some 1080P, maybe?) and force these analog guys into the digital age!
























Once done, give us ala carte pricing! Gotta get the former done though before we can have latter.


Note: Each "passive" filter you put in adds to some signal loss to the entire spectrum. Too many filters and you end up with a situation similar to too many splitters in the line.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17036594
> 
> 
> Filters themselves take up bandwidth. How much is matter of how steep the filter is. Having blocks of frequencies is very inefficient. To do more than two blocks you have to have a lowband filter and a high band filter. Doable, maybe (see note), but again you lose bandwidth around each cutoff frequency and two band filters are more expensive that a single filter plus you have to have filters for the different blocks? And the truck rolls? Yuck.
> 
> 
> Comcast, please spend my money elsewhere (like some 1080P, maybe?) and force these analog guys into the digital age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once done, give us ala carte pricing! Gotta get the former done though before we can have latter.
> 
> 
> Note: Each "passive" filter you put in adds to some signal loss to the entire spectrum. Too many filters and you end up with a situation similar to too many splitters in the line.



I understand the drawbacks of filters, and am not what I'd call an 'analog' guy. Relying on filters should be the exception, not the rule.


My point is that encrypting everything is a brute force approach - it deprives paying customers of what they have purchased. The only use for filters should be for limited customers. As long as you pay for basic Digital Starter, you get it on all digital TV's - no filter, no truck roll.


Likewise, you want more than basic, a la carte, etc. You pay for a box. No filter, no truck roll


In my experience, Comcast has created more truck rolls than I have. Over the past six years I have gone from no box to digital set-tops, to HD, to DVR along with a Cablecard. All of those I picked up at the Comcast store - no tech/truck needed.


This spring, Comcast knocked on my door and explained they would be working in the neighborhood to 'improve' things for the digital rollout. Since then I have had 3 service calls, all related to varying signal strength. 2 have been resolved by changes outside my house. One is still open, but seems related to re-compression of some signals...


Going back a few messages, here is a recent take on tru2Way . Not very encouraging.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/17036315
> 
> 
> Ala cart pricing for cable TV....my dream come true....



Was mine too - until, that is, Comcast completely dropped the one channel we really want... though I think it still would be preferable to having to pay an exhorbitant amount every month for a large number of channels we have no interest in ever watching, just to be able to acces the very few channels we actually do ever watch...


Much too customer-friendly for Comcast though. I'm sure they're lobbying heavily against it...


----------



## kickass69

I agree with JasG on this one. I'm not an analog guy either, we're just saying there should be an option similiar to what was offered when we were able to get analog channels 2-99 without boxes. Why force people to rent STBs when they don't want or need them just to watch TV and that's it?


Tru2Way isn't likely going to happen as mentioned above, plus the cable cos wanting to kill it anyway are getting their wish. 1080p on TV is a long ways off, we all have a bad enough situation as it is with cable cos squeezing 3-4 HD channels in a QAM and sticking 6-8 and sometimes 10 channels in a QAM for SD channels with picture quality issues. DOCSIS 3 will have to be the standard on top of moving to MPEG-4 equipment before we would see major improvements in that area on top of SD being a small segment of the lineup to free up more bandwidth.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17030641
> 
> 
> At the risk of being too strait-laced.. Yes, you will get them - but since you aren't paying for them, it is 'signal theft'. Comcast used to put a filter on the line to stop that, but now they have decided to force us to rent a box to prevent you from stealing the signal.
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming Comcast's decision to encrypt.



Wouldn't that make Clear-QAM use illegal then? I bought a tv that has Clear-QAM on it, and Comcast provides the channels unencrypted. So how can it be theft if Comcast provides it even if I don't pay for it?


That's like saying if I just tuned into PPV channels, and they somehow worked without me ordering anything, I am stealing it. That wouldn't be my fault.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/17036315
> 
> 
> Ala cart pricing for cable TV....my dream come true....



Maybe - if Comcast wasn't the mandatory middleman. If I want to watch Comedy Central, or CBC, or Showtime - why shouldn't I be able to go to their website, purchase a "pass", "subscription" or whatever - and then watch it over Comcast's pipes. Oh, wait a minute .... that sounds like this newfangled thing called "the Internet" !!!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marrvia* /forum/post/17036847
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that make Clear-QAM use illegal then? I bought a tv that has Clear-QAM on it, and Comcast provides the channels unencrypted. So how can it be theft if Comcast provides it even if I don't pay for it?
> 
> 
> That's like saying if I just tuned into PPV channels, and they somehow worked without me ordering anything, I am stealing it. That wouldn't be my fault.



Hey, it's not my fault they left their door unlocked, and their wallet just sitting there on the table... 


Obviously normal people wouldn't consider this "theft" but Comcast's suppliers (you know, the people who actually create TV shows) would. Thus Comcast has to show these suppliers they are at least trying to protect their IP.


----------



## Marrvia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17036876
> 
> 
> Thus Comcast has to show these suppliers they are at least trying to protect their IP.



Which is why they are in such a huge hurry to encrypted these channels.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kickass69* /forum/post/17036759
> 
> 
> I agree with JasG on this one. I'm not an analog guy either, we're just saying there should be an option similiar to what was offered when we were able to get analog channels 2-99 without boxes. Why force people to rent STBs when they don't want or need them just to watch TV and that's it?
> 
> 
> Tru2Way isn't likely going to happen as mentioned above, plus the cable cos wanting to kill it anyway are getting their wish. 1080p on TV is a long ways off, we all have a bad enough situation as it is with cable cos squeezing 3-4 HD channels in a QAM and sticking 6-8 and sometimes 10 channels in a QAM for SD channels with picture quality issues. DOCSIS 3 will have to be the standard on top of moving to MPEG-4 equipment before we would see major improvements in that area on top of SD being a small segment of the lineup to free up more bandwidth.



Just one thing, it isn't 2-99 you need to worry about, it's 30-99 (correct me if I'm wrong). The local channels will not be encrypted, ever. And I may have the upper limit wrong, but channels up to 30 will also not be encrypted. It's the 30-99 that will be encrypted. Finally, if you have a wide screen hdtv, what (after the digital build out in Sept) what are you doing on these SD channels? Almost all of them will be in HD and I for one am willing to pay for them. But, I admit, that's just me.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kickass69* /forum/post/17036759
> 
> 
> ... we're just saying there should be an option similiar to what was offered when we were able to get analog channels 2-99 without boxes. Why force people to rent STBs when they don't want or need them just to watch TV and that's it?



I agree, the cablecos had an opportunity with the shift to digital to differentiate themselves from their telco and satellite competitors - but so far, are blowing it.


They seem to be playing 'me too' (requiring a set-top box) and locking down their product. Premium movie services are out of their control, but following the MPAA policies on the rest of the channels will probably be as successful as the RIAA attempts to sell DRM controlled music. Encrypting channels will probably lose more eyeballs for those channels than anything else.


This recent thread activity shows that many view the shift to digital as a way to shaft the customer. Few seem to need PPV and VOD on all sets in a house, but Comcast seems to think we do.


It appears that as they attempt to control 'interactive TV' with their own (well, ok CableLabs) proprietary inventions, they will end up eating the dust of more nimble open and Internet based solutions for delivery...


I find it very interesting to see how quickly the CEA members have released TV and DVD players with built-in Netflix, Amazon VOD, MLB etc. while Cablecard and tru2way never seem to quite gain a foothold.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17036876
> 
> 
> Hey, it's not my fault they left their door unlocked, and their wallet just sitting there on the table...














> Quote:
> Obviously normal people wouldn't consider this "theft" but Comcast's suppliers (you know, the people who actually create TV shows) would. Thus Comcast has to show these suppliers they are at least trying to protect their IP.



Actually, as I said way back in this thread Comcast suppliers may not be requiring encryption.


----------



## kickass69

JasG: If the cable tv industry could, they would've stripped all TVs of having cable tuners and just made them A/V receivers with NTSC tuners for OTA reception and that's it. They have the me too attitude because ultimately why wouldn't they get used to people automatically thinking to have to get a set-top box to get channels? It all works in their interest with getting rental fees. Getting rid of cable/DTV cable ready TVs and having to rely solely on boxes, they were behind the times according to FIOS and satellite.


----------



## surfmonkey89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17025662
> 
> 
> I just watched Episode 1 of Season 3 of Mad Men on On Demand, and it's a joke to call that HD. Upconverted DVD's look significantly better. They are compressing the hell out of it, leading to tons of artifacts. Even my wife who never complains was mad.



I just got done with Season 2 on (normal) DVD, and then fired up my Tivo'd Season 3 premiere.


It's terrible. Terrible color, compressed like you wouldn't believe, artifacting. I might as well buy the episodes off of iTunes; the quality isn't as good but at least I know that up front.


I'm in Kirkland, Wa.


----------



## Galaxie5

Just having purchased a 54" Panny plasma and having scanned all channels on the QAM tuner on my limited basic, I too, was concerned if it were "theft of service" given the fact that I was accessing data not allocated to me.


I contacted Comcast and was told by more than one "analyst" that it was "not my fault" that I was getting those channels. The second person did say, however, that I would need the Digital Starter package to actually watch programming on my new set - patently untrue at this juncture.


Not having any interest in watching stuff I am not paying for (ESPN, Speed channel etc...) I resent now being stuck with a much higher bill for (in essence) OTA programming if limited basic goes away. If it were not for the fact that my OTA reception is crap at best (below crest of a hill in N. Seattle) then I'd drop comcast in an instant.


And please don't tarnish every Limited Basic customer with the term thief; just because the candy jar lid is off, doesn't mean everyone will stick their hand in and grab a freebie. As long as the missus can get Fox Sports NW on channel 30 (regardless of the fuzzy SD quality) to watch the Mariners, the rest of the spectrum can go dark, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Galaxie5* /forum/post/17041153
> 
> 
> Just having purchased a 54" Panny plasma and having scanned all channels on the QAM tuner on my limited basic, I too, was concerned if it were "theft of service" given the fact that I was accessing data not allocated to me.
> 
> 
> I contacted Comcast and was told by more than one "analyst" that it was "not my fault" that I was getting those channels. The second person did say, however, that I would need the Digital Starter package to actually watch programming on my new set - patently untrue at this juncture.
> 
> 
> Not having any interest in watching stuff I am not paying for (ESPN, Speed channel etc...) I resent now being stuck with a much higher bill for (in essence) OTA programming if limited basic goes away. If it were not for the fact that my OTA reception is crap at best (below crest of a hill in N. Seattle) then I'd drop comcast in an instant.
> 
> 
> And please don't tarnish every Limited Basic customer with the term thief; just because the candy jar lid is off, doesn't mean everyone will stick their hand in and grab a freebie. As long as the missus can get Fox Sports NW on channel 30 (regardless of the fuzzy SD quality) to watch the Mariners, the rest of the spectrum can go dark, as far as I'm concerned.



Limited cable cannot and will not go away, and price should not escalate appreciably, as it is the one level of service that has its price regulated by the gov't. Cable companies are required to offer a basic package that includes local broadcast and gov't access channels. If Fox SPorts NW is not available OTA, then potentially Comcast could relocate it to a higher tier package..


----------



## arf1410

OK, got my first statement (ie bill) since receiving the letter about additional charges, which(letter, not bill) correctly noted 1 cablecard, and 1 basic STB...but no mention of my 2 free DTA boxes...My new bill lists the 2 DTA boxes...with the fee by each one listed as $0.00, but makes no mention of my CC or STB or extra digital outlet...what the heck is going on???


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17042197
> 
> 
> OK, got my first statement (ie bill) since receiving the letter about additional charges, which correctly noted 1 cablecard, and 1 basic STB...but no mention of my 2 free DTA boxes...My new statement lists the 2 DTA boxes...with the fee by each one listed as $0.00, but makes no mention of my CC or STB or extra digital outlet...what the heck is going on???



Maybe you should call a CSR and find out.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17042789
> 
> 
> Maybe you should call a CSR and find out.



Or call two CSRs and get two different explanations...


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list.


* Added style. to 107-9.

* Added CBUT (60-2) and simulcast MUXes (34-X through 38-X) for post-transition areas.

* Added KVOS (110-1021) and Univision (91-4) for North Sound.

* Corrected OTA transport channels.


I removed the notes about the out-of-market locals and the occasional sports feeds. I don't want to watch TV with more than one page, front and back, and I had to make room for the additions that are probably more useful for more people.


----------



## JasG

What is the purpose of the simulcasts?


----------



## bonnie_raitt

This is the second week that the NFL channel has listed the Seahwks game and shown something else. I suspect they are doing it on purpose to get people to notice the channel. It certainly is annoying becuase my TiVo keeps recording the NFL feed instaed of the KING feed. Pisses me off.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Told ya. The NFL Network is showing every pre-season game, but it's blacked out in local areas.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17048148
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of the simulcasts?



I can only speculate, but the new simulcasts are in a channel range that is blocked by the trap that blocks "Limited" customers from seeing "Standard" channels. It seems unlikely to be coincidence that the MUXes that are mostly made up of "Limited" channels are NOT being simulcast in that range, but those that are mostly made up of "Standard" channels are.


It would certainly make sense that if Comcast is unable, either legally or technologically, to encrypt those channels, that they'd "put them back" into filtered bandwidth post-transition.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17049900
> 
> 
> I can only speculate, but the new simulcasts are in a channel range that is blocked by the trap that blocks "Limited" customers from seeing "Standard" channels. It seems unlikely to be coincidence that the MUXes that are mostly made up of "Limited" channels are NOT being simulcast in that range, but those that are mostly made up of "Standard" channels are.
> 
> 
> It would certainly make sense that if Comcast is unable, either legally or technologically, to encrypt those channels, that they'd "put them back" into filtered bandwidth post-transition.



Maybe, but wouldn't the original versions of these channels already be blocked by a Limited-Basic low-pass filter? (91/92/102/103/116 are all > 625Mhz). Why shuffle them within the already-filtered range?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17050065
> 
> 
> Maybe, but wouldn't the original versions of these channels already be blocked by a Limited-Basic low-pass filter? (91/92/102/103/116 are all > 625Mhz). Why shuffle them within the already-filtered range?



I might be missing something, but the only filters that I've seen take out (nominally) 260-520Mhz (channels 30-73). More limited basic channels come back above that frequency (75-78), as do the downstream cable modem MUXes. The unencrypted QAM MUXes on channels 79+ have been accessible to those with the filter, as far as I've seen.


I'm aware of the existance of another filter that takes out everything from 54MHz, well up into the 700MHz range (allows only low-frequency cable modem upstream/high frequency cable modem downstream), but I've never seen one. They'd surely all be filtered on that configuration.


----------



## jimre

I guess I assumed Comcast would be using simple low-pass filters rather than band-pass. The shuffling makes more sense in this case.


----------



## arf1410

Best Comcast Triple Play HD deal?


If anyone knows of any current Comcast Triple Play deals with free HD, please pass them along, as I think I am ready to sign up now that my last promotion has ended, and we are ready to try VOIP. I think the one with the Dell netbook just expired, which is fine as I was waiting to see what was next...


----------



## rickeame

These channels show up in my guide as TMCW and TMCXW and yet I am not subscribed to them (I have premiere). When I spoke to comcast, they said they were not available in my area. I asked why they were in the guide then, and I was told "no idea."


:-|


So, anyone else getting the info in the guide, but not the channels? This is in Sammamish, btw.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/17055155
> 
> 
> These channels show up in my guide as TMCW and TMCXW and yet I am not subscribed to them (I have premiere). When I spoke to comcast, they said they were not available in my area. I asked why they were in the guide then, and I was told "no idea."
> 
> 
> :-|
> 
> 
> So, anyone else getting the info in the guide, but not the channels? This is in Sammamish, btw.



They should be available, but they are NOT part of the Digital Premiere package or any other package. You have to subscribe to TMC separately.


TMC used to be part of the Digital Platinum package, but seems to have disappeared when Digital Platinum morphed into Digital Premiere. I failed to notice this until a few weeks ago when TMC-HD became available. I can no longer stand to watch movies in low-def, so I hadn't turned my box to TMC in a long time. I was a little surprised to find that I no longer received it.


By the way, I am also in Sammamish.


----------



## tai4de2

Quick note: A week or two ago I received the "we're about to shut off analog" letter from Comcast. The shutoff date is 9/28. I'm near downtown Kirkland... though a friend in rural Redmond got the same letter at the same time mentioning the same 9/28 date.


We already have lots of HD channels, so I guess the analog shutoff will herald the arrival of the last hold-outs like Comedy Central HD, CBC-HD, TruTV-HD, etc.


Does Comcast tend to use the extra bandwidth to improve bit rates at all, or just to stuff ever-more channels onto the wire? I'd welcome picture quality improvements, though I don't notice any real problems on HD channels now, and would prefer they not go to SDV to get more channel capacity.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/17023633
> 
> 
> Anyone else on here with an HTPC? I can't seem to locate Comedy Central any more. Using a dual tuner Fusion 7 card.



answering my own question! the channel was there, but the way Fusion cards handle channel numbers its not exactly where you would expect it.


----------



## wareagle

As expected, the FCC has granted waivers for the Comcast DTAs
http://www.lightreading.com/document...80850&site=cdn


----------



## cliffg

Are the new(er) DVRs available in Seattle yet? If so, has anyone swapped their DCH3416 (or older) DVR and picked up a DCX3400?


And most specifically, at the North Seattle Comcast office on Aurora?


We're down to two recordings on our 3415, so it would be great to swap it out before the fall TV season starts (plus, I've had a couple of flaky recordings in the last month, and I'm a bit worried there's a bad spot on the disk).


Thanks!


Cliff


----------



## guapote

Yes I got one a couple weeks ago...


----------



## arbeck77

I want to set a series recording for the English Premiere League on ESPN, however the box doesn't seem to allow to add a series for "live" events. Is there a way around this??


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17062530
> 
> 
> I want to set a series recording for the English Premiere League on ESPN, however the box doesn't seem to allow to add a series for "live" events. Is there a way around this??



None other than using VCR type setting (day and time) or TiVo (my solution for Formula One events).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffg* /forum/post/17062415
> 
> 
> Are the new(er) DVRs available in Seattle yet? If so, has anyone swapped their DCH3416 (or older) DVR and picked up a DCX3400?
> 
> 
> And most specifically, at the North Seattle Comcast office on Aurora?
> 
> 
> We're down to two recordings on our 3415, so it would be great to swap it out before the fall TV season starts (plus, I've had a couple of flaky recordings in the last month, and I'm a bit worried there's a bad spot on the disk).
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Cliff



I picked up a DCX-3400 in Redmond. It seems to hold about 35 hours of HD content, so I've been very pleased.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17062285
> 
> 
> As expected, the FCC has granted waivers for the Comcast DTAs
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...80850&site=cdn



So long, QAM tuners (for everything but locals). We hardly knew ya...


----------



## rocktim

Hey... picked one up 2 weeks ago..(dcx) traded my 3 year old motorola... the Aurora store had them...250gig!! seems to navigate quicker.. comcasts software still sux.. I really miss the microsoft software from a few years back ..


----------



## distantmantra

Any updates on when Seattle will get what everyone else already has, or are we still screwed until sometime in December?


----------



## wareagle

I'd say you'll probably get it about Thanksgiving, or a couple of days before.


----------



## randman11

Which will Seattle get first? New HD channels or the Viaduct replacement?


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/17072780
> 
> 
> Which will Seattle get first? New HD channels or the Viaduct replacement?



Two different ways Seattle gets the shaft... (sorry, just couldn't resist...







)


----------



## arf1410

Am thinking of giving in and renting a HD box..as I think if I return the standard box (and use a free DTA on that older TV), I can use the HD STB on a new LCD for only an extra $6.50 a month...Do the basic HD boxes include some type of IR receiver "dongle" so I can keep the box in a cabinet, but still use a remote?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17075036
> 
> 
> Am thinking of giving in and renting a HD box..as I think if I return the standard box (and use a free DTA on that older TV), I can use the HD STB on a new LCD for only an extra $6.50 a month...Do the basic HD boxes include some type of IR receiver "dongle" so I can keep the box in a cabinet, but still use a remote?



Yes, I use the non-dvr box (actually two of them) and both use the same remote used by the fancier Motorola stbs. The newer box even has an HDMI output instead of DVI.

sam


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17075036
> 
> 
> Am thinking of giving in and renting a HD box..as I think if I return the standard box (and use a free DTA on that older TV), I can use the HD STB on a new LCD for only an extra $6.50 a month...Do the basic HD boxes include some type of IR receiver "dongle" so I can keep the box in a cabinet, but still use a remote?



And as the current non-DVR HD box has absolutely nothing on the front (other than a single "power on" LED) - not even a simple channel readout - you'd lose absolutely no functionality by hiding it away....


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17075311
> 
> 
> And as the current non-DVR HD box has absolutely nothing on the front (other than a single "power on" LED) - not even a simple channel readout - you'd lose absolutely no functionality by hiding it away....



Doesn't the HD box change channels? Therefore, if it is hidden away in a cabinet, your remote control would no longer work and you can't change channels?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/17075126
> 
> 
> Yes, I use the non-dvr box (actually two of them) and both use the same remote used by the fancier Motorola stbs. The newer box even has an HDMI output instead of DVI.
> 
> sam



I think we lost something in the translation...I called Comcast and they said the HD boxes do NOT have an IR extender - IE the box must be in line of sight with the remote control for it to work, it cannot be hidden in a cabinet. Do you say otherwise???


----------



## Malcolm_B

Hell, the remote for my HD DVR has to be SPOT ON just to change channels! Hate it!


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17075394
> 
> 
> I think we lost something in the translation...I called Comcast and they said the HD boxes do NOT have an IR extender - IE the box must be in line of sight with the remote control for it to work, it cannot be hidden in a cabinet. Do you say otherwise???




Weil appeared to answer yes to the IR extender question. I should've been more clear that I don't know about that part of the question because mine didn't come with an IR nor did it come with any instruction manual, but that's all too typical for Comcast to not mention or furnish accessories or an instruction manual that it may indeed furnish to other custstomers with the same equipment... So, maybe the box can use an IR extender, maybe not... Again, Weil appeared to answer yes. What I was trying to point out is simply that, as there are no controls or even any channel readout on the front of mine, if it does have or can use an IR extender, putting the box in a cabinet will result in no loss of functionality.


Of course the box can change channels - that's its purpose, but the only way to do it (or to do anything else with it) is via the remote because there are no conrols or readouts on the box itself...


Hope this is more clear.


----------



## bm10k

Did Anyone Catch the notice in wednesday's Seattle Times

Comcast is adding the new HD channels in Shoreline and Edmonds

at the end of september


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bm10k* /forum/post/17077598
> 
> 
> Did Anyone Catch the notice in wednesday's Seattle Times
> 
> Comcast is adding the new HD channels in Shoreline and Edmonds
> 
> at the end of september



No, but I got a mailer saying 'network enhancements' will be complete in Shoreline on September 15th.


----------



## cyli

I have a question regarding clear QAM channels 30-69.


I just installed an AVerTV HD Duet tuner card in my HTPC. Win7 RC media center works well with the card. I have Comcast basic cable service. My comcast set-top-box picks up not only the local HD channels like King5 or Komo, but also channel 30-69 like Bravo, HGTV. However, the tuner card can NOT get 30-69 channels. Aren't those channels in clear QAM? Anyone gets them with tuner cards?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyli* /forum/post/17077805
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding clear QAM channels 30-69.



Those number sound like NTSC analog numbers to me, not QAM.


Also, with Vista MC (haven't tried Win7) yet, QAM was not supported. Usually the AverMedia application can tune them - but that is outside MC.


NTSC channels and ATSC are fine but on digital cable systems (where everyone is heading, like it or not), the NTSC and ATSC signals are muxed on a QAM carrier.


Probably a moot point anyway, most QAM channels will end up encrypted and will require a certified CableCard HTPC tuner - generally available only with a certified HTPC with special bios/motherboard.


----------



## johnhardyiv

@cyli: Win7 has full clear QAM support. You had to use the OEM 2008 TV Pack [Fiji] to get it in Vista.


The channel scan will only pick up certain mapped ones [maybe 35 of them], you then have to go into settings/tv/guide/edit channels and add the other ones manually. You can use the previously posted QAM PDF and txt files to map them. As of last week the expanded tier was still available in the clear in the 90.xx plus range. [I'm in Snohomish]


Thankfully rumors for CEDIA this year are introduction of new non-OEM Cablecard setups which will be nice for us since our upper tier QAM will be going away when Comcast decides to encrypt.


----------



## JasG

That is very interesting news, thank you. jasg


----------



## newlinux

wonder if there will be any Linux support for cable cards (not holding my breath







.


----------



## danbez

Today I came back from vacation and noticed that my HTPC guide (Vista Media Center, Cable-Card enabled) doesn't have SPEED-HD listed any longer (it used to be on channel 620). Anyone else affected by this same issue?


I am located in Kenmore, 98028 and I am using the Comcast Edmonds guide location.


Thanks

Daniel.


----------



## danbez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danbez* /forum/post/17087349
> 
> 
> Today I came back from vacation and noticed that my HTPC guide (Vista Media Center, Cable-Card enabled) doesn't have SPEED-HD listed any longer (it used to be on channel 620). Anyone else affected by this same issue?
> 
> 
> I am located in Kenmore, 98028 and I am using the Comcast Edmonds guide location.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel.



I just noticed that all HD channels added a few months ago were gone. By looking at the Comcast website, the same channels were not listed there as well! So, I changed the Media Center setup to use the Seattle - Comcast (Digital) and all channels automatically reapeared.


----------



## thewarm

Check out the chat session I had with a Comcast CSR yesterday (at Flicker)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3874434307
​


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17076550
> 
> 
> So, maybe the box can use an IR extender, maybe not... Again, Weil appeared to answer yes. What I was trying to point out is simply that, as there are no controls or even any channel readout on the front of mine, if it does have or can use an IR extender, putting the box in a cabinet will result in no loss of functionality.



With the right setup you can use an IR Extender. The emitter portion of the cable will need to attach to the front of the box where the receiver is. You can't just plug it into the back of the box if it has an IR port.


Comcast does not supply this cable. They provide the basic setup, nothing fancy like that. Except for the DTA which has an IR extender, and that one is not compatible with the other boxes that have an IR port. From what I can tell the software of the boxes supports that port as an emitter, not a receiver.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17096346
> 
> 
> ... Except for the DTA which has an IR extender, and that one is not compatible with the other boxes that have an IR port. From what I can tell the software of the boxes supports that port as an emitter, not a receiver.



Wrong...I plugged the cable that came with my free DTA into the back of my Motorola DCH100 STB (basic, standard defn) and it works just fine. That is the reason I am hoping it will also work if I plug it into the back of a HD STB I hope to get soon. Has anyone actually tried that? According the the samsung and motorola websites, all the HD boxes offered by Comcast do actually have this input jack.


and why would that port work as an emitter??? Those boxes have no reason to emit an IR signal!


----------



## jimre

I know we usually use this forum to gripe about Comcast's lousy customer service - but thought I'd mention a good experience for once.


My ancient DCT-6412 DVR finally stopped working, so I swapped it for one of the new DCX-3425 boxes. Unfortunately it wouldn't activate - all subscription channels just kept showing "this channel will be available shortly". The first CSR actually listened (and understood!) as I went thru the symptoms and all the troubleshooting steps I had tried. She sent some signals to re-activate and then re-boot the box, but it didn't work. We both agreed that I should try some more troubleshooting in lieu of waiting for a truck roll, mainly moving the box to another known working outlet in my house to make sure it wasn't just a problem with a specific outlet or splitter.


After trying that - and finding the box still wouldn't activate - I called back and got another equally knowledgeable CSR. He reviewed the previous call records (wow, sharing records so we don't have to waste time repeating things! What a concept!) and decided to try one further: re-downloading the software onto the box. That worked.


Maybe it was because I called during daytime business hours - or maybe I just got lucky - but I have to say I was impressed how professional these two CSRs were: they listened to what I said, they appreciated that I had some level of expertise and basic troubleshooting skills, and they had good knowledge of their products. Let's hope this becomes the norm!


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17097153
> 
> 
> I know we usually use this forum to gripe about Comcast's lousy customer service - but thought I'd mention a good experience for once.



You are not alone. Over the last few months I've been experiencing signal problems. There were two truck rolls involved, the first tech told me to replace the line into the house, the second had to replace the drop to the house(water in the line). That cleared up the problem - the techs were very thorough, on time and easy to work with.


Billing... however charged me for two truck rolls, but when I called and explained that the root problem was their drop, the charges were backed out.


These are the only times in 6 years I've had to get service and it certainly was not a problem.


----------



## cyli

Thanks JasG and Johnhardyiv for the reply on my question.


I searched through the thread, trying to find the mapping list of clear QAM channels. However, I could not find it. Could anyone post it again? Thanks a lot!


----------



## wareagle

See this post for the latest QAM list:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post17047107


----------



## JasG

From the Seattle Times today.


FWIW, on a 9/2003 Rate Card - Basic Cable was $37.99.... Digital Starter is now $57.45.


Cost of living accounts for $5.86 of that increase (according to this calculator ).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17104656
> 
> 
> From the Seattle Times today.
> 
> 
> FWIW, on a 9/2003 Rate Card - Basic Cable was $37.99.... Digital Starter is now $57.45.
> 
> 
> Cost of living accounts for $5.86 of that increase (according to this calculator ).



But basic cable didn't include OnDemand! Clearly that feature is worth the additional $13.60/month  ... or not.


----------



## jct57

hello there. i'm a newbie to HDTV and avs forum. i live in the bellevue area. just bought an HDTV, and now i'm deciding which HD provider to subscribe to. i watch relatively few channels, mainly network, discovery, espn, food net, tnt, so the number of channels isn't all that critical. i'm more interested in better PQ. i'm currently deciding between comcast and direct TV (Fios TV is not available to me yet). i've read that direct TV have a bit better PQ b/c comcast is compressing their HD content too much as of last year. is that still the case currently? all response would be appreciated.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Sounders FC playing in US Open Final on Weds night and Comcast is only showing in Standard Def on 401. I'm sure there are all sorts of broadcasting "rights" involved that prevent customers from getting a quality product yet again. Tell me this is on HD on Satellite and I may finally have to throw in the towel on Comcast.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jct57* /forum/post/17105979
> 
> 
> hello there. i'm a newbie to HDTV and avs forum. i live in the bellevue area. just bought an HDTV, and now i'm deciding which HD provider to subscribe to. i watch relatively few channels, mainly network, discovery, espn, food net, tnt, so the number of channels isn't all that critical. i'm more interested in better PQ. i'm currently deciding between comcast and direct TV (Fios TV is not available to me yet). i've read that direct TV have a bit better PQ b/c comcast is compressing their HD content too much as of last year. is that still the case currently? all response would be appreciated.



Not quite true:

1) DirecTV has ALWAYS re-compressed HD channels to save bandwidth, including locals.

2) Comcast just started doing this last year

3) Comcast only does this for some cable channels (specifically, those channels for which they are the distributor). Local channels are passed thru "as-is" - exactly the same as the local OTA broadcast.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jct57* /forum/post/17105979
> 
> 
> hello there. i'm a newbie to HDTV and avs forum. i live in the bellevue area. just bought an HDTV, and now i'm deciding which HD provider to subscribe to. i watch relatively few channels, mainly network, discovery, espn, food net, tnt, so the number of channels isn't all that critical. i'm more interested in better PQ. i'm currently deciding between comcast and direct TV (Fios TV is not available to me yet). i've read that direct TV have a bit better PQ b/c comcast is compressing their HD content too much as of last year. is that still the case currently? all response would be appreciated.




Well, I'm sure some HD "snobs" (no offense intended) on this forum have strong opinions regarding picture quality of Comcast v. Satellite, but for a normal viewer, all HD looks great, and you probably can't tell the difference. Base your decision on other factors !


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17107430
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure some HD "snobs" (no offense intended) on this forum have strong opinions regarding picture quality of Comcast v. Satellite, but for a normal viewer, all HD looks great, and you probably can't tell the difference. Base your decision on other factors !



I agree, there are many other factors that are going to affect your enjoyment of HDTV.


IMHO, viewing distance is one of the most important - much more important than compression differences. Here is a calculator .


Regarding 'HD snobs', a wise friend commented long ago that 'audiophiles listen for distortion, music lovers listen to the music'. Extending that concept, he would now say to relax and enjoy the movies on your HDTV... (or 'videophiles watch for artifacts...')


----------



## oversight

I live in the Juanita area of Kirkland (WA0310) and saw a notice from Comcast that they are killing the remaining analog channels towards the end of September (28th I think).


From the time they pull the trigger on the cutoff, approx how long would it be before they made the newest batch of HD channels available?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/17108406
> 
> 
> I live in the Juanita area of Kirkland (WA0310) and saw a notice from Comcast that they are killing the remaining analog channels towards the end of September (28th I think).
> 
> 
> From the time they pull the trigger on the cutoff, approx how long would it be before they made the newest batch of HD channels available?



Additional HD channels will arrive two weeks after the second cut of analog channels.


----------



## jhachey

I got a message on my box the other day announcing that the NFL RedZone Channel will be added on September 13th (I think the message said it will be on Channel 410). The message did not specify whether the channel would be HD or SD and only one channel number was given.


The NFL RedZone Channel is being produced in HD, but I assume that an SD version will also be distributed (although maybe not, there are a couple of HD-only channels out there). Does anyone know whether Comcast will be bringing us the HD version of the channel or is it possible that we will get SD only?


----------



## wareagle

Comcast raising rates in Washington by 3 percent
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm..._in_washi.html


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17110537
> 
> 
> Comcast raising rates in Washington by 3 percent
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm..._in_washi.html



that article implies if I get Comcast voice, I use the same modem as the internet, but when I call, Comcast tells me that it is a separate modem - thus I have to pay for the price increase for each modem...so my question for the forum is - 1 modem or 2 to have voice and internet?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17110959
> 
> 
> that article implies if I get Comcast voice, I use the same modem as the internet, but when I call, Comcast tells me that it is a separate modem - thus I have to pay for the price increase for each modem...so my question for the forum is - 1 modem or 2 to have voice and internet?



I have just one modem but I am leasing that from Comcast. It's theirs. I have the Triple play package.


----------



## cyli

@wareagle: thanks for the pointer to qam channels.


One more question regarding receiving KINGDT or KOMODT using AVerTV HD Duet tuner card. I get stuttering video/audio when tuning to those two channels on tuner card (PQ on KiroDT or CW DT is great), while cable box has no problem. How can I get good signal? Call comcast? Thanks!


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17111681
> 
> 
> I have just one modem but I am leasing that from Comcast. It's theirs. I have the Triple play package.



I thought I heard using a single modem for both voice and internet is OK if you have just one phone, but if you want to "activiate" all your phone jacks in the house, it takes a second modem?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17114312
> 
> 
> I thought I heard using a single modem for both voice and internet is OK if you have just one phone, but if you want to "activiate" all your phone jacks in the house, it takes a second modem?



Nope, all my jacks are live.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17114549
> 
> 
> Nope, all my jacks are live.



Time to buy a cable modem with rental rates going from $3 to $5. Motorola SD5101 for $50 at New Egg. Recovery in 10 months.


----------



## alexdagrate

I hope this isn't off-topic, but I wanted to share my recent experience with Comcast's CSR:


I live in Olympia. I noticed on that my latest bill looked different. For my internet, it listed the same price of $27.95 its listed the past few months (I switch to "Economy" internet speed to save money.) However, the cost was now broken up between $24.95 for the actual internet service, and $3.00 for a modem lease. I've owned my own Motorola Surfboard Modem for about 7 years, so this was a surprise to me.


I called and the CSR looked it up and confirmed that my serial was my own modem. She said she then took that $3 off my future bills and that *she would also credit my account for the years that I was charged this lease fee.*


She then also mentioned several new promotions, including an upgrade from Digital Starter to Digital Preferred for $10.99 a month, including a year of Showtime. Even though I really want channels like ESPNU and National Geographic, I turned it down because I'm trying to save money.


I then grabbed my co-worker and told him I had a decent CSR on the phone and he needed to speak to her immediately. She promptly took $20 a month off of his Triple Play package.


It all depends on who's on the other end of the line!


----------



## wilfried

I have had issues with KOMO on Comcast since last Sunday... PQ dropping and audio dropping too every few seconds.

Is it KOMO or Comcast ?

I've seen it before but not for more than a few hours at a time. It's been a few days now...


----------



## glouie

I often see signal strength problems on KOMO (in Seattle proper) and then will also see problems with KCTS, since they are both in the same band. I can usually get enough signal by tweaking my cables - moving them around and cleaning/reattaching.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfried* /forum/post/17119603
> 
> 
> I have had issues with KOMO on Comcast since last Sunday... PQ dropping and audio dropping too every few seconds.
> 
> Is it KOMO or Comcast ?
> 
> I've seen it before but not for more than a few hours at a time. It's been a few days now...



If you check back on this forum over the last several years, you'll see lots of problem reports for KOMO-HD, particularly audio issues. Many of those were caused by encoder equipment problems at KOMO, and showed the same symptoms across Comcast, Satellite and OTA broadcast. Hard to tell with your specific problem - household or neighborhood wiring issues can cause localized problems.


----------



## rickeame

I live in Sammamish, I still have problems getting the proper guide data, particularly for channels 700-706. I am giving two choices: comcast, or comcast king county jerald. If I choose the latter, I get weird channel names for 700-706 and thus no guide data.


What do others in the area pick for their provider?


----------



## rickeame

While I'm at it, I'm seeing a TON of problems with HD tonight. Max Payne is breaking up, WALL-E had major issues....Anyone else having problems tonight?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/17124941
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, I'm seeing a TON of problems with HD tonight. Max Payne is breaking up, WALL-E had major issues....Anyone else having problems tonight?



I'm just a few blocks from you and have spent most of the night watching old Criminal Minds episodes on A&E (I didn't watch the show during its first few seasons) and have had no problems. I also caught the end of the Mariners game on FSN and it looked great.


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17116585
> 
> 
> Time to buy a cable modem with rental rates going from $3 to $5. Motorola SD5101 for $50 at New Egg. Recovery in 10 months.



Looking on newegg I see they do not support DOCSIS 3.0, which seems to be the new holy grail.


I just started leasing their modem as mine was very old. $5 is a big jump from $3. Comcast does have DOCSIS 3.0 modems but you have to have the more expensive internet plan to get them.


I have to say that their modem has been very reliable.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glouie* /forum/post/17121267
> 
> 
> I often see signal strength problems on KOMO (in Seattle proper) and then will also see problems with KCTS, since they are both in the same band. I can usually get enough signal by tweaking my cables - moving them around and cleaning/reattaching.



I've seen a few instances where 82-X has been killed by ingress on the line: CATV 82-X, where KOMO and KCTS live occupies roughly the same bandwidth as KONG (OTA 31-x) does. A loose fitting or a bad splitter, and if you're within a few miles of Queen Anne Hill, it can make reception really difficult. This is, essentially, the digital equivalent of the ghosting we saw from line ingress (on 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13) in the analog days.


----------



## wilfried

OK I see the same problems on KCTS-D. Never noticed before. In TiVo all channels strength is at 100 while KOMO/KCTS are in the lower 40's.


So who's to blame ? Me? or comcast ?

I haven't changed anything in my installation since it started...


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/17124901
> 
> 
> I live in Sammamish, I still have problems getting the proper guide data, particularly for channels 700-706. I am giving two choices: comcast, or comcast king county jerald. If I choose the latter, I get weird channel names for 700-706 and thus no guide data.
> 
> 
> What do others in the area pick for their provider?



Anyone? I can't believe I'm the only person with a Tivo.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/17130529
> 
> 
> Anyone? I can't believe I'm the only person with a Tivo.



I live in Bellevue, but I use 98042 since it has the correct listings. Just answer that you don't know, and respond to the subsequent questions about what channels you see.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/17124901
> 
> 
> I live in Sammamish, I still have problems getting the proper guide data, particularly for channels 700-706. I am giving two choices: comcast, or comcast king county jerald. If I choose the latter, I get weird channel names for 700-706 and thus no guide data.
> 
> 
> What do others in the area pick for their provider?



I'm in 98074 Sammamish, and reported guide issues a while back. Tivo support told me to use "Comcast Roosevelt" instead of Jerald. Since then, the guide has been correct for at least the enhanced digital and HD channels. (I don't get the rest, so I don't know if they're right or not.)


----------



## saukriver

Why would anyone want DOCSIS 3.0?


Cable modems NEW on ebay runs around $20-$30. If you want to continue paying Comcast to rent, okay.


----------



## Nausicaa

I used to use various ZIPs, but have found that at least with the latest channel additions, my actual ZIP of 98004 provides me with accurate information.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/17131715
> 
> 
> I used to use various ZIPs, but have found that at least with the latest channel additions, my actual ZIP of 98004 provides me with accurate information.



Nausicaa - Are you getting guide info for channels 700-706? (btw - I do get correct channel info, it's the guide info that's not listed) If so, do you know what provider you specified during channel setup on your TIVO?


I tried 98004 (as well as my actual zip code) with "Comcast" and "Comcast King County Jerald" as providers and don't get the guide info for these channels and a couple of others, though I do get correct info from many of the other new ones...


I also saw that Comcast's Fancast TV Guide listing site ( http://www.fancast.com/tv-episode-listings ) doesn't even show 700-706 channel range as existing in their online channel guide. When I spoke with a Comcast CSR about this, she said that they had a tech note that said the guide info probably wouldn't be working until the end of the year... The guide info is correct with a Comcast DVR


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/17131637
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want DOCSIS 3.0?
> 
> 
> Cable modems NEW on ebay runs around $20-$30. If you want to continue paying Comcast to rent, okay.



I'm using a rented modem just for phone service. (I've owned the cable modem for my internet connection for years, but it's on a portion of the line that for some reason the Comcast installer said he could not use when he added the phone portion of my service last year.) So if I'm using a rented cable modem just for the phone service, if I want to ditch it and replace it with a modem I'd buy, do I need to do anything to install the modem other than just plug in the phone cables & the power cord? That is, is there any initialization that need be done either at my end or at/by Comcast?


Thanks.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17133103
> 
> 
> I'm using a rented modem just for phone service. (I've owned the cable modem for my internet connection for years, but it's on a portion of the line that for some reason the Comcast installer said he could not use when he added the phone portion of my service last year.) So if I'm using a rented cable modem just for the phone service, if I want to ditch it and replace it with a modem I'd buy, do I need to do anything to install the modem other than just plug in the phone cables & the power cord? That is, is there any initialization that need be done either at my end or at/by Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My understanding is that it is NOT possible to buy a PHONE modem...they must be rented...


----------



## brente

The trick is to use "Comcast Roosevelt" as the provider and to set the sub-source (?) to "Seattle, WA - Digital Rebuild - Extended Basic" - you can also probably use your actual zip code... Note that these settings also seem to work on http://www.fancast.com/comcast-tv-listings so you can probably verify that your zip code gives you the correct info before having to go through the Tivo setup


Here are the exact steps to correctly set/change the guide provider... (I emphasized the advanced setup reference below since you don't want to miss it otherwise you'll waste 10-20 minutes...)


Complete a small portion of the Guided Setup by following these steps:


Go to:


- TiVo Central (by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote)


- Select Messages and Settings


- Select Settings


- Select Channels


- Select Channel List


- Press the ENTER key


Follow the onscreen instructions to complete this portion of the Guided

Setup. Your TiVo DVR will ask you to answer questions regarding your

channels to determine the correct channel lineup.


Please ensure that the TiVo is using zip code . When you are asked to select your provider, please choose .

*On the next screen, press the ENTER key to perform Advanced Setup.* This will take you to a list of available lineups where you must choose . You will have an opportunity to review the lineup before finalizing your selection.


Please note that it will not display any of your premium channels (such as

HBO) until you advance to the next few screens.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17096523
> 
> 
> Wrong...I plugged the cable that came with my free DTA into the back of my Motorola DCH100 STB (basic, standard defn) and it works just fine. That is the reason I am hoping it will also work if I plug it into the back of a HD STB I hope to get soon. Has anyone actually tried that? According the the samsung and motorola websites, all the HD boxes offered by Comcast do actually have this input jack.
> 
> 
> and why would that port work as an emitter??? Those boxes have no reason to emit an IR signal!




I tried it on my DCH3416 and it did not work ... from what I understood the software or firmware had it set as a transmitter ... which did not make sense but the diagnostics read IR XMIT was enabled and active so I may have just believed for no reason.


----------



## gimmiefuel

for people with the comcast DVRs...Some cool stuff here

http://comcastbonnie.blogspot.com/


----------



## yesan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/17135393
> 
> 
> The trick is to use "Comcast Roosevelt" as the provider and to set the sub-source (?) to "Seattle, WA - Digital Rebuild - Extended Basic" - you can also probably use your actual zip code... Note that these settings also seem to work on http://www.fancast.com/comcast-tv-listings so you can probably verify that your zip code gives you the correct info before having to go through the Tivo setup
> 
> 
> Here are the exact steps to correctly set/change the guide provider... (I emphasized the advanced setup reference below since you don't want to miss it otherwise you'll waste 10-20 minutes...)
> 
> 
> Complete a small portion of the Guided Setup by following these steps:
> 
> 
> Go to:
> 
> 
> - TiVo Central (by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote)
> 
> 
> - Select Messages and Settings
> 
> 
> - Select Settings
> 
> 
> - Select Channels
> 
> 
> - Select Channel List
> 
> 
> - Press the ENTER key
> 
> 
> Follow the onscreen instructions to complete this portion of the Guided
> 
> Setup. Your TiVo DVR will ask you to answer questions regarding your
> 
> channels to determine the correct channel lineup.
> 
> 
> Please ensure that the TiVo is using zip code . When you are asked to select your provider, please choose .
> 
> *On the next screen, press the ENTER key to perform Advanced Setup.* This will take you to a list of available lineups where you must choose . You will have an opportunity to review the lineup before finalizing your selection.
> 
> 
> Please note that it will not display any of your premium channels (such as
> 
> HBO) until you advance to the next few screens.



This worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## jaydeflix

Has anyone else lost audio when doing 30second skips too quick?


I can't reliably reproduce it, but, basically, while skipping through commercials, occasionally I lose all audio and the only way I've found to get it back is to load up OnDemand, start a program and then stop it and then, suddenly, audio.


Not on HDMI.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/17149379
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost audio when doing 30second skips too quick?
> 
> 
> I can't reliably reproduce it, but, basically, while skipping through commercials, occasionally I lose all audio and the only way I've found to get it back is to load up OnDemand, start a program and then stop it and then, suddenly, audio.
> 
> 
> Not on HDMI.



It happens to me all the time. It happened when I used the optical port, and still happens now that I use HDMI. The easiest "fix" is to mute the cable box and then unmute it. Make sure you are muting the box and not your receiver or TV.


----------



## johnhardyiv

 engadgethd.com/2009/09/09/media-center-cablecards-freed-from-oem-requirement/#comments 


I'd buy a couple Cetons tomorrow.  This solves the problem of the slow removal of the Comcast clear QAM channels for me and my setup. I'll be able to get all my expanded basic channels again and not have to map to boot.  Maybe even pony up for additional HD content on another tier, heh. Woow!


----------



## tai4de2

TNTHD (662) is suddenly coming up "no signal". I'm in 98033 but a friend in 98052 is reporting the same.


We're both on Media Center PCs with CableCARDs.


Is the channel really out or is this somehow equipment-specific? Or is Comcast perhaps moving this channel?


EDIT: I called Comcast and asked them to re-zap the CableCARDs, which they did. This did not fix it. The tech said he would report it to engineering.


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/17147125
> 
> 
> This worked like a charm. Thanks!



Ditto. Excellent.


Why doesnt comcast send out an email or something with your statement for everyone with TIVO. They know who we are?


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17149771
> 
> 
> It happens to me all the time. It happened when I used the optical port, and still happens now that I use HDMI. The easiest "fix" is to mute the cable box and then unmute it. Make sure you are muting the box and not your receiver or TV.



Ooo. That's a better alternative. I'll try that. I'd expect it from HDMI, not as much from optical, which I'm 99% sure I'm on (I *should* know, but I had someone move everything to the closet and I've been too lazy to actually make sure everything was cabled the way I wanted it)


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17151471
> 
> 
> TNTHD (662) is suddenly coming up "no signal". I'm in 98033 but a friend in 98052 is reporting the same.
> 
> 
> We're both on Media Center PCs with CableCARDs.
> 
> 
> Is the channel really out or is this somehow equipment-specific? Or is Comcast perhaps moving this channel?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I called Comcast and asked them to re-zap the CableCARDs, which they did. This did not fix it. The tech said he would report it to engineering.



I'm in 98053 and have the same issue, ESPNHD and ESPN2 are both gone. Using MCE w/ cable cards as well.


----------



## tai4de2

Is anyone in 98033, 98052, or 98053 able to get TNT-HD on their Comcast-supplied set-top box? (Channel 662)


----------



## ComcastGuy

A lot of channels are moving from 64 QAM to 256 QAM. If TNT HD isn't showing up it should come back shortly


662 should be working, check channel 627 for giggles.


ESPN/ESPN2 should be coming back shortly as well.


For some, a new channel should be popping up in the 400s today.


----------



## Nausicaa

 Looks like older HomePC's will soon be able to use Cable Cards.


----------



## johnhardyiv

Well, old MCs with Win7 on them.










BTW - Ben from Engadget got word from AMD they're leaving the space so that leaves Ceton, and Hauppauge announced they'll have a cableCARD tuner by the end of the year. Avermedia may be in the mix too.


Still, very exciting. Ceton is saying Q1 2010 officially but may have them out sooner if production can ramp. First iteration will be their internal 4 tuner card utilising a single M-cable card from your MSO. Tuning adapter support is already in.


----------



## distantmantra

I got a letter in the mail from Comcast the other day stating that they'd be switching off analog in my area (Greenlake, Seattle) on October 26th. I'm guessing we'll finally see new HD channels in Seattle around this time.


Took 'em long enough.


----------



## mykee50

Hi, I'm in Issaquah 98027, have 4 tivo's and 5 cablecards, extended Digital Package. Today I wasn't getting 623, 624, and 627 (Husky game HD). After chatting with a Comcast rep in the Philippines, he finally put in a tech report. About 20 minutes later, everything worked. Did this happen to anyone else today? Do or can they reset your card remotely?


Funny thing was the Comcast truck got here before I could cancel the call. He was an Idaho football fan. He came and watched some of the game "just to make sure everything was working OK" LOL.


Thanks to you guys on this forum I did the digital reprogram (Seattle, Rosevelt)and I now get stations I didn't even know I had. BIG THANKS GUYS! Mike


----------



## wareagle

Is anyone in the Seattle area getting NFL RedZone on 410. Here (Bellevue) it isn't working -- just the "this channel will be available shortly" sign, and no signal on the channel.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17172621
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the Seattle area getting NFL RedZone on 410. Here (Bellevue) it isn't working -- just the "this channel will be available shortly" sign, and no signal on the channel.



The NFL RedZone is up and running in Sammamish. If it were in HD, I'd probably watch it a fair bit. I caught bits and pieces of it during the Vikings - Browns game and I liked that it was all game action with no commercials.


----------



## thewarm

Will show up after the Fall TV Season is over!


----------



## pastiche

Noticed two changes today.


All four of KHCV's channels are now on the 18-X MUX:


18-1 "KPST/Puget Sound Television"

18-2 Azteca America (Spanish)

18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)

18-4 MBC America (Korean)


There is no PSIP. KPST is not listed in the FCC database.


Also:


89-13 Tennis Channel


----------



## steve_launch

I'm in Kirkland (98033) and I got a letter in the mail saying that the Analog conversion would be happening on Sept 28th in my area. Does anyone know if this comes with the new HD channel lineup immediately? Or does anyone have insight into when they are releasing those new channels in Kirkland?


Thanks


----------



## Mike777

All I can say is FSN-HD Pac 10 pseudo HD is better than SD, but it pales in comparison to real HD. The Husky game looked terrible. Their digital encoder choked terribly on the light/shadow problem that has always plagued Husky stadium. If you want to see how it is done right, watch the impressive Seahawk HD game on 113.


I haven't seen one real HD Pac 10 game on FSN-HD this year, at least not yet. At least last year, when they said HD, it was usually in real HD. Compared to last weeks LSU game, which had outstanding HD on ESPN, yesterdays game looked like your brother in law borrowed your camcorder and recorded it for you.


When is the PAC 10 going to sign with a real network, like ESPN, instead of this lousy FSN stuff?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/17173449
> 
> 
> I'm in Kirkland (98033) and I got a letter in the mail saying that the Analog conversion would be happening on Sept 28th in my area. Does anyone know if this comes with the new HD channel lineup immediately? Or does anyone have insight into when they are releasing those new channels in Kirkland?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Probably about two weeks after the completion of the transition.


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17173181
> 
> 
> Noticed two changes today.
> 
> 
> All four of KHCV's channels are now on the 18-X MUX:
> 
> 
> 18-1 "KPST/Puget Sound Television"
> 
> 18-2 Azteca America (Spanish)
> 
> 18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)
> 
> 18-4 MBC America (Korean)
> 
> 
> There is no PSIP. KPST is not listed in the FCC database.
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 89-13 Tennis Channel



I also found 45-2 Tennis HD in my scan.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17173477
> 
> 
> All I can say is FSN-HD Pac 10 pseudo HD is better than SD, but it pales in comparison to real HD. The Husky game looked terrible. Their digital encoder choked terribly on the light/shadow problem that has always plagued Husky stadium. If you want to see how it is done right, watch the impressive Seahawk HD game on 113.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one real HD Pac 10 game on FSN-HD this year, at least not yet. At least last year, when they said HD, it was usually in real HD. Compared to last weeks LSU game, which had outstanding HD on ESPN, yesterdays game looked like your brother in law borrowed your camcorder and recorded it for you.
> 
> 
> When is the PAC 10 going to sign with a real network, like ESPN, instead of this lousy FSN stuff?



This week's game wasn't produced in HD, which is why it looked so lousy. The widescreen upconvert was better than their old analog SD broadcasts from last season, but as you say it wasn't great.


FSN did produce some games in HD last year and, when they did, the games looked great. If you saw any of the Purdue-Oregon game on FSN on Saturday night, that game looked great.


I am surprised that they don't do all of the games in HD at this point. Maybe FSN-NW only has the capacity to produce one HD game per weekend and this weekend they chose the Ducks????


Hopefully the rest of this season's Huskies games will all be in HD.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/17173802
> 
> 
> I also found 45-2 Tennis HD in my scan.



You're in a post-transition area, then. You're lucky.







45 is still in the analog realm here. I poked around a few suburban zipcodes on silicondust.com, and it seems to be on 89-13 in pre-transition areas; 45-2 in post-transition areas.


I also saw someone had mentioned that CBC was gone from 60-2. I've never seen it here, since we're pre-transition, but it's still showing up on the bandscans from the suburbs on silicondust.com, so don't write it off as "gone" just yet.


It also looks like the 79-X and 80-X MUXes have moved to 87-X and 88-X in some South Sound post-transition areas. (And, in some other post-transition areas, it looks like the simulcasts of the five expanded basic MUXes are gone now...)


I'll try to update the lists when I've been able to wrap my head around what's going where.


----------



## sirfergy

Anyone else notice on their latest bill that in addition to cable cards they're charging for a digital outlet?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17174348
> 
> 
> I'll try to update the lists when I've been able to wrap my head around what's going where.



Based on the Times article this morning, keeping the list updated is going to get very easy









_Comcast has been transmitting the digital signals unencrypted. That means people with TVs that have built-in digital tuners haven't had to use the adapters yet. Some people with bare-bones $14 cable service (and a TV with a "QAM" tuner) have been getting expanded basic channels for free.


But not for long. Late last month, the FCC authorized Comcast to use the free converter devices as descramblers. That's a green light for the company to start encrypting signals, which it began doing a few weeks ago in Spokane. The rest of Washington will follow soon, meaning all expanded-basic customers will truly have to use converters soon.

*"We're still on track to encrypt, definitely, by the end of the year," spokesman Steve Kipp said Friday."*_


Seattle Times story here.


----------



## rader023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/17175992
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice on their latest bill that in addition to cable cards they're charging for a digital outlet?



Yes, added last month. I also got a letter informing me that they had reviewed my account and i was not to be charged for digital outlet, another cable card (apparently I only get 1/2 of an M-card for free!). They also added some other charge cant remember. The worst part is that comcast has to dig up my yard because my line is busted. Have to wait 4-8 weeks for permits. I cant imagine how long it would take if I had to do that with FIOS though. For all comcasts faults, there customer service has always been good to me.


So until it is fixed i have such a lovely picture........but at least comcast isnt charging me for it in the meantime.


----------



## penguin killer

Does anyone know when Comcast will add NFL Redzone in HD in Seattle. Adding in SD was about as lame as lame can get. Looks like it is in HD in a few markets so I assume they plan to roll it out everywhere, but come on Comcast, get with the program.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penguin killer* /forum/post/17197639
> 
> 
> does anyone know when comcast will add nfl redzone in hd in seattle. Adding in sd was about as lame as lame can get. Looks like it is in hd in a few markets so i assume they plan to roll it out everywhere, but come on comcast, get with the program.



+1


----------



## SeattleAl

Comcast Public Notice on Page C6 in the Seattle Times today - Seattle WA-0069, Des Moines WA-0121, King County WA-0082 WA-0083, Renton WA-0068, and Normandy Park WA-0188 all get the new HD channels on or about October 20.


Finally includes my neighborhood.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17199111
> 
> 
> Comcast Public Notice on Page C6 in the Seattle Times today - Seattle WA-0069, Des Moines WA-0121, King County WA-0082 WA-0083, Renton WA-0068, and Normandy Park WA-0188 all get the new HD channels on or about October 20.
> 
> 
> Finally includes my neighborhood.



Hmmmm. The letter I got recently says the 30-70 analog nix will happen October 26. Usually it takes 6 weeks from that point to get all the HD. So which is correct? I don't believe the Oct. 20 date for new HD.


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17199111
> 
> 
> Comcast Public Notice on Page C6 in the Seattle Times today - Seattle WA-0069, Des Moines WA-0121, King County WA-0082 WA-0083, Renton WA-0068, and Normandy Park WA-0188 all get the new HD channels on or about October 20.
> 
> 
> Finally includes my neighborhood.



Yeah!!!! Got the postcard in the mail a few weeks ago saying that the conversion of Channels 30 - 99 were being converted on 9/22. Getting the new HD channels on Oct 20 seems to fit right in. Can't wait!


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17173181
> 
> 
> Noticed two changes today.
> 
> 
> All four of KHCV's channels are now on the 18-X MUX:
> 
> 
> 18-1 "KPST/Puget Sound Television"
> 
> 18-2 Azteca America (Spanish)
> 
> 18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)
> 
> 18-4 MBC America (Korean)
> 
> 
> There is no PSIP. KPST is not listed in the FCC database.
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 89-13 Tennis Channel



I'm having a difficult time also locating KPST-TV other than it's DTV 44.1 and the call sign was formerly used by KFSF-TV in Vallejo, California until January 2002...


There's an HD channel on 18-28 but it's encrypted so I have no idea what it is.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17173181
> 
> 
> Noticed two changes today.
> 
> 
> All four of KHCV's channels are now on the 18-X MUX:
> 
> 
> 18-1 "KPST/Puget Sound Television"
> 
> 18-2 Azteca America (Spanish)
> 
> 18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)
> 
> 18-4 MBC America (Korean)
> 
> 
> There is no PSIP. KPST is not listed in the FCC database.
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 89-13 Tennis Channel



Is that "18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)" available on Comcast in Seattle, and if so, on what channel and at what level of service? I'd be interested, in light of Comcast's having dropped CCTV-9 (the Chinese English language channel) earlier this year with no sign of it returning.


Thanks.


----------



## SeattleAl

AAT TV is on 92 and MBC is on 93 on my system. They are probably Digital Starter. AAT TV also appears on 825 for some reason.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17199980
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. The letter I got recently says the 30-70 analog nix will happen October 26. Usually it takes 6 weeks from that point to get all the HD. So which is correct? I don't believe the Oct. 20 date for new HD.



I never received any postcard, perhaps because I already got my DTA's back in June. However, I get the scroller messages saying "If you can see this message, you may lose this channel on 9-21 to 9-22". That would be consistent with the on or about October 20 date.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17202129
> 
> 
> Is that "18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)" available on Comcast in Seattle, and if so, on what channel and at what level of service? I'd be interested, in light of Comcast's having dropped CCTV-9 (the Chinese English language channel) earlier this year with no sign of it returning.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Don't know about Comcast in Seattle.

But AAT TV is available over the air as channel 44.3
http://aattv.com/


----------



## joe531

Does anyone know why I can't get KMYQ-HD in clear qam? I'm able to get every other qam channel except that one.


I'm using an HVR-1600 pc tuner in Windows 7 media center and I live in south Seattle.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe531* /forum/post/17204199
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why I can't get KMYQ-HD in clear qam? I'm able to get every other qam channel except that one.
> 
> 
> I'm using an HVR-1600 pc tuner in Windows 7 media center and I live in south Seattle.



It's supposedly on 96-1. My HDHomerun won't tune it, but then neither will the DVR. It's a very weak signal. The good news is that I don't really miss it.


----------



## joe531

Oh wow. It's just nice to have because my dad likes to watch Raymond in HD. I think it's also on 13 in HD as well, so no biggie. Haha.


----------



## t0adman

Does anyone know how to actually contact someone at FSN to comment on their lame pseudo HD or straigth SD broadcasts? I've sent email to Fox Sports on a number of occasions commenting on how their coverage of Sounders games on 401 FSC is basically punishment to fans. Now they're going to cover the Champions League games, presumable in HD. Brutal!

I always get a canned autoreply and no further comment from FSN or Fox Sports.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe531* /forum/post/17204199
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why I can't get KMYQ-HD in clear qam? I'm able to get every other qam channel except that one.
> 
> 
> I'm using an HVR-1600 pc tuner in Windows 7 media center and I live in south Seattle.



When there're problems with KMYQ-DT, it's usually becuase of ingress on the line. Channel 96 lives in the same spectrum as the FM band, so any point of ingress can be responsible for one -- or many -- competing signals/sources of interference. The 96-X MUX is QAM64, which is somewhat more resiliant to interference than QAM256. Check that all cabling is well shielded, fittings are tight, etc. It's also possible that the tuner itself is poorly shielded.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/17204675
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to actually contact someone at FSN to comment on their lame pseudo HD or straigth SD broadcasts? I've sent email to Fox Sports on a number of occasions commenting on how their coverage of Sounders games on 401 FSC is basically punishment to fans. Now they're going to cover the Champions League games, presumable in HD. Brutal!
> 
> I always get a canned autoreply and no further comment from FSN or Fox Sports.



FSN Northwest is owned by Liberty Media, not Fox. The FSN Northwest is at:

http://northwest.fsninsider.com/ 


There is a "Contact" link at the bottom of the page that will give you phone numbers and email addresses.


I see they also have a facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/FSN-No...t/127577420483 


Good luck!


----------



## joe531




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17204860
> 
> 
> When there're problems with KMYQ-DT, it's usually becuase of ingress on the line. Channel 96 lives in the same spectrum as the FM band, so any point of ingress can be responsible for one -- or many -- competing signals/sources of interference. The 96-X MUX is QAM64, which is somewhat more resiliant to interference than QAM256. Check that all cabling is well shielded, fittings are tight, etc. It's also possible that the tuner itself is poorly shielded.



Yeah, signal issues have been a problem in this house before. Plus, I'm running the line out of the wall into a phone modem, cable box and the qam tuner.


I'm using a GE digital splitter that's 2300 mhz for the cable box/qam lines.


----------



## Chico

Please help me figure this out. I got the letter in Ballard regarding Oct 26th. I have a Tivo Series 3 with a couple cable cards and a digital preferred package. I have no Comcast boxes in the house. Am I entitled to one free full featured box or does my cablecard count against that? My windows PC is going to need a box w/ USB IR because I also record shows on it, as well as my basement TV plugged directly into cable.


Will either box work with the PC? Will the digital adapter pick up my preferred subscription? By the description it looks like the channels available won't be the same which is probably OK, because that's what I have now.


----------



## sardonimous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17209047
> 
> 
> Please help me figure this out. I got the letter in Ballard regarding Oct 26th. I have a Tivo Series 3 with a couple cable cards and a digital preferred package. I have no Comcast boxes in the house. Am I entitled to one free full featured box or does my cablecard count against that? My windows PC is going to need a box w/ USB IR because I also record shows on it, as well as my basement TV plugged directly into cable.
> 
> 
> Will either box work with the PC? Will the digital adapter pick up my preferred subscription? By the description it looks like the channels available won't be the same which is probably OK, because that's what I have now.



The "full featured" box we received doesn't pass HD at all.


----------



## ChuckSc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/17175992
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice on their latest bill that in addition to cable cards they're charging for a digital outlet?



I actually found that they had been charging me for the last year +. Called yesterday and the CSR said this was correct. I said no it should be be one SmartCard since they didn't have multistream on hand when they installed and it is a single outlet. He argued with me (told me he has been doing this along time, I reminded him it was probably not as long as I have been a customer!)


After a bit he had to go check with the tech. Lo and behold he came back and told me I was correct (well he told me they should only bill me for one outlet and one card). Then he told me that he can only go back and credit me for the last 6 months. Letter to comcast goes in the mail tomorrow. I hope this doesn't get worse and require a protracted fight.


----------



## Luc48

I was able to get my Toshiba HDD to select channels on the DCH70 using the IR blaster. However one big problem is that the DCH70 will only change channel after 3 digits but the Toshiba will not add prefixing 0's. E.g. channel 50 is send as '50' but '050' is required to change.


Anyone know if the DCH70 can be setup to also accept 1 and 2 digit channel codes?


----------



## PatrickPanny

Anyone else notice that National Geo HD has moved up to "Digital Preferred Plus". Our family is disappointed to lose this great channel.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/17217306
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that National Geo HD has moved up to "Digital Preferred Plus". Our family is disappointed to lose this great channel.



Typical Comcast. Give us a ton of terrible channels we never watch, but make us pay more money to get a higher digital package because of one or two channels we really like.


Remember that with these boxes, Comcast can basically track what we watch. They know which HD stations are valuable. They know which ones they can throw away as filler that nobody watches, while pretending they are giving you more channels.


This is what happens when you get a government sanctioned monopoly, and you let the cable companies play word games, like with "limited basic" cable.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17217927
> 
> 
> Typical Comcast. Give us a ton of terrible channels we never watch, but make us pay more money to get a higher digital package because of one or two channels we really like.
> 
> 
> Remember that with these boxes, Comcast can basically track what we watch. They know which HD stations are valuable. They know which ones they can throw away as filler that nobody watches, while pretending they are giving you more channels.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you get a government sanctioned monopoly, and you let the cable companies play word games, like with "limited basic" cable.



You don't think they should be allowed to use supply & demand - driven by actual consumer data - to set pricing/tiering?


----------



## Luc48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17218111
> 
> 
> You don't think they should be allowed to use supply & demand - driven by actual consumer data - to set pricing/tiering?



More like bait & switch? Show a channel and then remove it and make you pay.


Either way prices are increasing $3 to $58 for 'basic extended' which isn't really cheap. Also I hate the new DTA's that have no turn off switch (except for the DCH70) and take full second to switch a channel (even the DCH70 is little bit sluggish).

Last my HDD DVD records won't work anymore and I can't unfortunately find a replacement that wouldn't charge me a monthly fee other than DVD based recorders with QAM (what happened to HDD DVD recorders in the US?).


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luc48* /forum/post/17218161
> 
> 
> More like bait & switch? Show a channel and then remove it and make you pay.
> 
> 
> Either way prices are increasing $3 to $58 for 'basic extended' which isn't really cheap. Also I hate the new DTA's that have no turn off switch (except for the DCH70) and take full second to switch a channel (even the DCH70 is little bit sluggish).
> 
> Last my HDD DVD records won't work anymore and I can't unfortunately find a replacement that wouldn't charge me a monthly fee other than DVD based recorders with QAM (what happened to HDD DVD recorders in the US?).



I too am looking for a recording solution, ideally without a monthly fee. Best I can tell, even if I give in and rent one from Comcast, they don't also record on DVD, so there is no practical way to record on one TV, and watch on another? The various DVD recorders with QAM tuners become obsolete once Comcast scrambles the now unencrypted QAM, won't they?


From a technical perspective, wouldn't it have been fairly easy for Comcast to offer some type of "whole house descrambler" so all the channels that you paid for would be distributed, unencrypted, to all outlets in your house so you could do as you please with the signal? NO need for a box at each TV location? Heck, even charge a lot for this service, but seems like life would be simpler...


----------



## Luc48

One DVD recorder I'm looking at is the Toshiba DR570 which has QAM and should be able to record all channels. But one thing I don't like about DR570 is that it has no HDD so you can only record few hours on a DVD.


If Comcast would encrypt then yes it would become obsolete (to switch channels) unless it comes with an IR blaster that would work with the top-box. I can't imagine though they would do this soon but hard to predict. I think their FCC approval is still pending?


What Comcast does offer are M-cards but do not know that much about that other that you may have to pay for more than 1 M-card and there are limited devices supporting this (I guess Tivo but that's a monthly charge).


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17218111
> 
> 
> You don't think they should be allowed to use supply & demand - driven by actual consumer data - to set pricing/tiering?



The concept of a "supply & demand" model is inapplicable to Comcast and the channels they choose to place in (or the charges they choose to demand for) the respective tiers of their tiered pricing structure.


"Supply & demand" means if there are only 100 items to sell, one can reasonably expect to be charged more if there are 1,000 buyers interested in those 100 items than if there are only 10 buyers interested in those 100 items... or, it might mean if there are 100 interested buyers, one can reasonably expect to be charged more if there is an available inventory of only 10 items to sell compared to an inventory of 1,000 such items to sell.


The concept of "supply & demand" is inapplicable in situations where the potential "supply" is unlimited, as in the case of Comcast charging for services which they can sell to essentially an unlimited number of customers without regard to any limitation of "supply" based on the number of customers buying.


Simply put, charging more for something that might be more popular isn't "supply & demand" in a situation where the seller's "supply" is intangible and essentially unlimited...


Given the circumstances, the more appropriate term would, instead, seem to be "price gouging" - something they can get away with thanks only to a government-gifted and essentially unregulated monopoly on the type of service Comcast - and Comcast alone - is allowed to supply within the Seattle City Limits...


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luc48* /forum/post/17218443
> 
> 
> If Comcast would encrypt then yes it would become obsolete (to switch channels) unless it comes with an IR blaster that would work with the top-box. I can't imagine though they would do this soon but hard to predict. I think their FCC approval is still pending?



FCC approval has been granted and COmcast is still stating ALL channels above 30 will be encrypted by end of this year...


----------



## Luc48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17218556
> 
> 
> FCC approval has been granted and COmcast is still stating ALL channels above 30 will be encrypted by end of this year...



Oh great:-(. Thanks for the info! Just talked to Comcast support yesterday and said they wouldn't but I don't think he understood the encryption thing in the first place.


So is there still a way to avoid the DTA once they encrypt? M-card I guess but how many HDTV's do take it and are the M-cards free?


For DVR to continue to work I guess the only way would be a working IR blaster (other than subscription based DVR's).

My Toshiba HDD unfortunately doesn't work with the IR blaster. It sends the channel number but doesn't prefix with 0's to get 3 digits. So only 3 digit channels works for me now. The smaller Pace DTA does accept less than 3 digits but can't get it to work with any code with the IR blaster.


----------



## The_Name

Alright, anybody else in Seattle (Greenwood for me and Fremont for another customer) having trouble getting their ABC (104) and KCTS stations (109, etc.) over their Comcast pipes? I've tried a variety of different boxes each at different points along the line with the following results:


TiVo Series 3 w/ CableCard showed a peaked signal strength of 31 on 109 being on _all_ night

QAM tuner set to 9.1-9.3 never received enough of a signal to skip the "No Signal" black screen

Antenna to QAM picked up 9.1-9.3 without hiccups


I focus on these 3 stations because I believe all the KCTS stations are must-carries, right? Anyway, anyone else having a similar issue? Comcast won't be convinced to do anything on my service without a truck roll (and corresponding charge) which I assume will involve a "hmm ... looks ok but no signal" or something similar.


Any advice? Just wait it out?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17218530
> 
> 
> The concept of a "supply & demand" model is inapplicable to Comcast and the channels they choose to place in (or the charges they choose to demand for) the respective tiers of their tiered pricing structure.
> 
> 
> "Supply & demand" means if there are only 100 items to sell, one can reasonably expect to be charged more if there are 1,000 buyers interested in those 100 items than if there are only 10 buyers interested in those 100 items... or, it might mean if there are 100 interested buyers, one can reasonably expect to be charged more if there is an available inventory of only 10 items to sell compared to an inventory of 1,000 such items to sell.
> 
> 
> The concept of "supply & demand" is inapplicable in situations where the potential "supply" is unlimited, as in the case of Comcast charging for services which they can sell to essentially an unlimited number of customers without regard to any limitation of "supply" based on the number of customers buying.
> 
> 
> Simply put, charging more for something that might be more popular isn't "supply & demand" in a situation where the seller's "supply" is intangible and essentially unlimited...
> 
> 
> Given the circumstances, the more appropriate term would, instead, seem to be "price gouging" - something they can get away with thanks only to a government-gifted and essentially unregulated monopoly on the type of service Comcast - and Comcast alone - is allowed to supply within the Seattle City Limits...



You're right, supply is not an issue; this is just about demand. And they certainly are a monopoly - to the extent you don't consider them to be in tight competition with Satellite or FIOS. But even those other companies make similar decisions on how to price their channels into tiers or packages. All I'm saying is that it's perfectly legit for Comcast - or any business - to make pricing decisions based on customer demand for certain of their offerings vs others.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17219916
> 
> 
> You're right, supply is not an issue; this is just about demand. And they certainly are a monopoly - to the extent you don't consider them to be in tight competition with Satellite or FIOS. But even those other companies make similar decisions on how to price their channels into tiers or packages. All I'm saying is that it's perfectly legit for Comcast - or any business - to make pricing decisions based on customer demand for certain of their offerings vs others.



Of course, this whole discussion presumes that Comcast actually makes price/tier decisions based on viewer demand, and not some entirely different factor(s) - like, say if Nat Geo had raised the per-subscriber price they charge Comcast.


----------



## Mike777

Any luck on plugging in an external drive to a Comcast HD box and getting extra space?


I like their DVR, but it doesn't have a big enough hard drive.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17220252
> 
> 
> Any luck on plugging in an external drive to a Comcast HD box and getting extra space?
> 
> 
> I like their DVR, but it doesn't have a big enough hard drive.



I don't think that this feature has ever been activated on a Comcast DVR. Don't hold your breath, it does not seem to be in Comcast's interest to allow this...


You can get a 250 GB drive in some of the DVRs, that is the max at the moment.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Name* /forum/post/17219627
> 
> 
> Alright, anybody else in Seattle (Greenwood for me and Fremont for another customer) having trouble getting their ABC (104) and KCTS stations (109, etc.) over their Comcast pipes? I've tried a variety of different boxes each at different points along the line with the following results:



Many people here have had trouble with those two over the years. Usually, the culprit is ingress on the line. The transport channel (82) that carries KOMO and KCTS is in the same spectrum as that (UHF 31) that carries KONG OTA. Any point of ingress (a bad fitting, a poorly shielded cable, a poorly shielded tuner, a bad splitter) can allow that OTA broadcast in and can cause interference. This is similar in concept to the ingress that happened in the pre-transition days when OTA 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 frequently caused ghosting on cable 4, 5, 7, 9, 11.) The difference is that it's hard to see what's going on. Not even a "low signal" reading from a digital device tells you much: it's not a measure of signal strength, it's a measure of bit errors.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickPanny* /forum/post/17217306
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that National Geo HD has moved up to "Digital Preferred Plus". Our family is disappointed to lose this great channel.



Huh. I don't see any evidence that this happened where I am (98033). As of this past Saturday I was still receiving it, and it's still listed in the channel line-up. (I switched to FiOS TV on Saturday so that's the most recent info I'll ever have.)


I think the general strategy is that any channels included in a package are included in both SD and HD. So did they move NatGeo (SD) to the next higher tier too?


----------



## jeff28

preferred plus refers to a certain hd triple play bundle that includes the preferred tier, hd box, hbo & starz. you don't have to do the preferred plus bundle in order to get nat geo. any tv customer who subscribes to digital preferred tier or higher will get nat geo, nat geo hd, nat geo on demand (with certain selections also in hd).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/17231806
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Renton/Fairwood area get new HD channels yet? The letter I received from Comcast a few weeks ago stated that Sept. 22 was the cut off date for ch. 30+ but I still have them, and don't have any new HD channels.



Assuming that your area follows the same pattern as everywhere else in Washington, you will only lose about 20 channels in the first cut of analog, which will probably occur within a couple of days of the date specified by Comcast. Another 20 or so analog channels will be cut about four weeks after the first cut.


You will not see additional HD channels until about two weeks after the second cut of analog. Hopefully you will get all of your HD about six weeks from now. It's awfully nice having 100+ HD channels!


----------



## Mike777

I just signed up for the Sports Package so I could watch the Husky/Stanford game, which is on Fox College Sports, which is one of the stations starting around 413.


Anyone know the exact channel for the Husky game, Saturday at 6PM?


I'll probably cancel the Sports Package ($5.99 extra per month) after the game, maybe switch to a premium channel. I love the HD on the premium channels with my new Toshiba 46" LCD. IMHO, the HD is better than the On Demand HD, and if I record the movie, it is much easier to navigate than On Demand. Another good HD movie channel is MGM-HD. The quality of the HD is outstanding, but it is mostly older movies. Encore HD looks pretty good also, depending on the movie. I was unpleasantly surprised to see them showing Twister in SD, not HD.


This next game will really show if we have the new Don James or not.


----------



## thesoze

the next Don James? you mean Don "Mr. NCAA sanctions" James???


I am waiting now for the big huskie letdown...


serves everyone acting like asshats like the won something last sat


i'm out


PS not a couger here



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17233622
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the Sports Package so I could watch the Husky/Stanford game, which is on Fox College Sports, which is one of the stations starting around 413.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the exact channel for the Husky game, Saturday at 6PM?
> 
> 
> I'll probably cancel the Sports Package ($5.99 extra per month) after the game, maybe switch to a premium channel. I love the HD on the premium channels with my new Toshiba 46" LCD. IMHO, the HD is better than the On Demand HD, and if I record the movie, it is much easier to navigate than On Demand. Another good HD movie channel is MGM-HD. The quality of the HD is outstanding, but it is mostly older movies. Encore HD looks pretty good also, depending on the movie. I was unpleasantly surprised to see them showing Twister in SD, not HD.
> 
> 
> This next game will really show if we have the new Don James or not.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17233622
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the Sports Package so I could watch the Husky/Stanford game, which is on Fox College Sports, which is one of the stations starting around 413.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the exact channel for the Husky game, Saturday at 6PM?
> 
> ...



Channel 415 -- glorious SD.


----------



## AZFats

I'm about to move to Edmonds, were both Verzon Fios and Comcast are available. I'm currently a Comcast customer and I wouldn't mind a chance to escape. Not sure of the relative merits of each option. It does look like Fios is going to cost just a little more per month but it may be worth it.


Can't seem to find a thread about Fios in my area, wondering about DVR options and such. Anyone have any advice or a link to some good info?


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17232129
> 
> 
> It's awfully nice having 100+ HD channels!



100+ HD...seriously?! I'm in Auburn, and have the Digital Whatever package (includes HBO and Encore) and when I filter on HD in the Fancast listings I count about 50 or so. Is there another tier of channels that I can anticipate? It looks like AMCHD which is around 690-something is the highest numerical HD channel. Are you including pay-per also?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/17237008
> 
> 
> 100+ HD...seriously?! I'm in Auburn, and have the Digital Whatever package (includes HBO and Encore) and when I filter on HD in the Fancast listings I count about 50 or so. Is there another tier of channels that I can anticipate? It looks like AMCHD which is around 690-something is the highest numerical HD channel. Are you including pay-per also?



The channels go all the way up to 706 (The Weather Channel - HD). When you go to FanCast, set your area to "Comcast Roosevelt - Seattle (Digital - Rebuild)" and you should see a lot more channels.


I am counting premium channels (Starz, Showtime) and Sports pack channels (ESPNU, NHL network, CBS college sports, etc.), but I am not counting PPV or on-demand. It's a pretty good selection at this point.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZFats* /forum/post/17235897
> 
> 
> I'm about to move to Edmonds, were both Verzon Fios and Comcast are available. I'm currently a Comcast customer and I wouldn't mind a chance to escape. Not sure of the relative merits of each option. It does look like Fios is going to cost just a little more per month but it may be worth it.
> 
> 
> Can't seem to find a thread about Fios in my area, wondering about DVR options and such. Anyone have any advice or a link to some good info?



The Seattle-area Verizon / FiOS thread can be found at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17238013 


In areas where the Comcast analog reclamation is complete, the channel line-up is pretty comparable between Comcast and FiOS. From what I can see, the main extras with FiOS are having both east- and west-coast feeds of the premium channels (not a big deal if you have a DVR), the Yankees network, and a bunch of obscure ".TV" channels. The two discriminators for Comcast are AMC (for Mad Men and movies) and CBC. Comcast claims to have a broader on-demand selection, but I really don't know.


I think that Verizon uses the same Motorola equipment as Comcast, but has enabled the web-programming and multi-room viewing features. Comcast is rolling out web-programming this fall. Multi-room viewing is presumably farther away.


----------



## arf1410

I understand Comcast is claiming that they will scramble QAM by end of the year, and they already have FCC permission, but anyone know if Comcast has actually done this in any other parts of the country? I am considering some equipment changes which only make sense if QAM remains clear...


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17239085
> 
> 
> ...I am considering some equipment changes which only make sense if QAM remains clear...



Probably not a good idea. Apparently Spokane is encrypted and we will be as soon as practicable.


----------



## artseattle

I know this has been discussed in the past but now that Seattle is starting to convert here it goes again?


Will we be able to pick up channels 1-29 including 4.1, 5.1, etc (the HD channels) once the encryption takes place? I think I can give up the Cable channels above 30 on my guest bedroom TV.


----------



## jimre

Just to be clear - it's my understanding that locals will still be un-encrypted. It's the former "Expanded Basic" channels (30-78) that will get the "privacy mode" encryption.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/17239203
> 
> 
> I know this has been discussed in the past but now that Seattle is starting to convert here it goes again?
> 
> 
> Will we be able to pick up channels 1-29 including 4.1, 5.1, etc (the HD channels) once the encryption takes place? I think I can give up the Cable channels above 30 on my guest bedroom TV.



This is a question that is in everyone's mind. The current law along with the 3-year DTA waiver that allows basic security on DTA devices for Comcast's analog reclamation... we're not sure. How most people are interpreting it is potentially the "HD" version of a "must carry" channel could be (lightly) encrypted and the "SD" version (in NTSC CATV analog and "In-The-Clear" QAM) is enough to satisfy the "must carry" requirement. ... On the books as most people interpret it is *by law*, SD of "must carry" channels are enough to satisfy this requirement.


We'll see how Comcast handles it. It would be detrimental for them to encrypt the HD channels of "must carry" in Verizon/Frontier FiOS territories since FiOS offers the "must carry" HD channels in ClearQAM. Here's hoping Comcast leaves the low 100's "in-the-clear".


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## newlinux

Ouch. If they encrypt the local HDs I think I will get an outdoor antenna installed or move to Fios. All these changes and fee increases and poor hardware performance have pushed me from HD-DVRs to limited basic. I basically use the limited basic so my PC QAM tuners can record from the HD Locals, and to continue to get the discount on my comcast internet(making limited basic a very marginal cost in comparison to having Internet with comcast without cable service). But marginal or not, if my QAM tuners can record the locals, then it's worthless to me. At that point I'd probably switch my high speed internet access too...


The OTA antenna is looking more appealing.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/17239841
> 
> 
> Ouch. If they encrypt the local HDs I think I will get an outdoor antenna installed or move to Fios. All these changes and fee increases and poor hardware performance have pushed me from HD-DVRs to limited basic. I basically use the limited basic so my PC QAM tuners can record from the HD Locals, and to continue to get the discount on my comcast internet(making limited basic a very marginal cost in comparison to having Internet with comcast without cable service). But marginal or not, if my QAM tuners can record the locals, then it's worthless to me. At that point I'd probably switch my high speed internet access too...
> 
> 
> The OTA antenna is looking more appealing.



My thoughts exactly. I've been hanging around the OTA thread off-and-on and finally jumping onto the OTA bandwagon. Depending on where you live, OTA might be easier than you think now that DTV has sort of settled down a bit.


I too only subscribe to Limited Basic but I have Verizon FiOS Internet. So at this point for me, completely removing Comcast out of my life would be great. I have Hulu, Netflix On-Demand (Roku Box), etc. to fill in the gaps. I only really care about HD locals.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17238350
> 
> 
> .... The two discriminators for Comcast are AMC (for Mad Men and movies) and CBC. Comcast claims to have a broader on-demand selection, but I really don't know.
> 
> 
> I think that Verizon uses the same Motorola equipment as Comcast, but has enabled the web-programming and multi-room viewing features. Comcast is rolling out web-programming this fall. Multi-room viewing is presumably farther away.



FIOS does carry AMC, but not in HD at the moment - 'real soon now' according to forum chatter.


FIOS is currently using Motorola equipment, slightly different than Comcast - and is planning a change to Cisco next year.


IMHO, the FIOS technology is better - Internet and Video are completely separate and dedicated to your connection. On conventional cable, your internet is shared with a group of neighbors and can slow down (hence the temporary 'Speed Boost' they tout) with heavy usage. Full disclosure here, I'm a DSL user










Rumor also has it that cable systems tend to recompress HD and the PQ is poorer than FIOS.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/17239203
> 
> 
> I know this has been discussed in the past but now that Seattle is starting to convert here it goes again?
> 
> 
> Will we be able to pick up channels 1-29 including 4.1, 5.1, etc (the HD channels) once the encryption takes place? I think I can give up the Cable channels above 30 on my guest bedroom TV.



A comcast executive has clearly stated to me they have NO plans to encrypt anything that is available over the air, including local HD.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17240196
> 
> 
> A comcast executive has clearly stated to me they have NO plans to encrypt anything that is available over the air, including local HD.



I know this is pointless in Washington State, but I thought I'd share it anyway ...


5 years ago, I had taken a vacation to Las Vegas, NV. While over there (visiting family), I had learned that it's possible to get MTV 2 using a standard pair of "rabbit ears" ... and, saw it with my own eyes.


Seeing this message today reminded me of that, LOL!


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17240397
> 
> 
> 5 years ago, I had taken a vacation to Las Vegas, NV. While over there (visiting family), I had learned that it's possible to get MTV 2 using a standard pair of "rabbit ears" ... and, saw it with my own eyes.



I guess it's true - 'What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas'...


----------



## SeattleAl

I'm surprised that no one has posted that the first set of analog channels have been expunged from the systems that were slated to lose them on Sept 21-25. Yesterday, they all showed the slide that you needed a DTA to watch the channel. Today, many of them are static.


According to one of the reps at the Puyallup Fair booth, they are all supposed to be gone on October 7, and then all the new HD channels come in on October 20. They have a schedule of when different areas are supposed to be converted.


----------



## JasG

Here in Shoreline, I got a mailer saying 9/15 was the cutoff for analog.


A scan on my clear QAM set showed analog channel counts of 69 (last month), then 51 (9/14) and then 32 (9/24). For a week or so after 9/15, the analog channels from 30 up showed a 'call to activate your DTA' screen, but that has disappeared.


There are 130 unencrypted digital channels found by the scan, so far these include the non-HD non-OTA channels from Digital Starter.


No new HD channels yet - Tuesday will be two weeks.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17246275
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> They have a schedule of when different areas are supposed to be converted.



Is this schedule posted somewhere?


----------



## summerwind

Looks like the change was made in my area in Renton.

I had to rescan the channels on my kitchen TV.

I also noticed a lot of Spanish channels now above 669.

No new HD channels such as CNN HD, etc yet


Husky game today....jeez


You got to love Comcast..

You can watch it live on 415 at 6pm (but wait you have to pay $5 a month for the sports package to watch it in crap SD on 415)

OR..

You can watch it in HD for free 3 hours later at 10:45PM on 627jeez


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summerwind* /forum/post/17250471
> 
> 
> Looks like the change was made in my area in Renton.
> 
> I had to rescan the channels on my kitchen TV.
> 
> I also noticed a lot of Spanish channels now above 669.
> 
> No new HD channels such as CNN HD, etc yet
> 
> 
> Husky game today....jeez
> 
> 
> You got to love Comcast..
> 
> You can watch it live on 415 at 6pm (but wait you have to pay $5 a month for the sports package to watch it in crap SD on 415)
> 
> OR..
> 
> You can watch it in HD for free 3 hours later at 10:45PM on 627jeez



It will still be in SD at 10:45 pm, but it will be upconverted.


...and why are Fox and FSN's programming choices Comcast's fault?


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17204891
> 
> 
> FSN Northwest is owned by Liberty Media, not Fox. The FSN Northwest is at:
> 
> http://northwest.fsninsider.com/
> 
> 
> There is a "Contact" link at the bottom of the page that will give you phone numbers and email addresses.
> 
> 
> I see they also have a facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/FSN-No...t/127577420483
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info. I assume FSC (Fox Soccer Channel) is a Fox company while FSN is Liberty Media. Is LM a subsidiary of Fox? How else could they use their name? Or does FSN not stand for Fox Sports Northwest?


----------



## Bruceko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summerwind* /forum/post/17250471
> 
> 
> Looks like the change was made in my area in Renton.
> 
> 
> Husky game today....jeez
> 
> 
> You got to love Comcast..
> 
> You can watch it live on 415 at 6pm (but wait you have to pay $5 a month for the sports package to watch it in crap SD on 415)
> 
> OR..
> 
> You can watch it in HD for free 3 hours later at 10:45PM on 627jeez



On fios it is SD on channel 302 at 6pm

Direct tv 617


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/17251647
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I assume FSC (Fox Soccer Channel) is a Fox company while FSN is Liberty Media. Is LM a subsidiary of Fox? How else could they use their name? Or does FSN not stand for Fox Sports Northwest?



FSC is owned by Fox, as are most of the Fox regional SportsNets (FSN-NW being one of the exceptions).


Liberty Media is not owned by Fox, but they did have a stake in News Corp (Fox's parent). Liberty bought FSN-NW from DirectTV and they acquired News Corp's interest in DirectTV in a stock swap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSN_Northwest 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV 


Presumably Liberty Media acquired the rights to use the FSN name somewhere in that corporate tangle.


----------



## Mike777

The "Sports Package" isn't $5 per month, it is $5.99. I will probably cancel after tonights game. While it does include quite a few extra channels, some HD ones also, too many are borderline SD, like the one that will be on 415 tonight. It isn't absolutely horrible SD, like some of the FSN SD stuff from last year, but not great either, especially if you have a nice HDTV.


----------



## Mike777

I don't think Comcast will encrypt the HD OTA channels. There was speculation last year, that maybe they could honor the federal agreement about not encrypting locals, even with the basic cable, by giving you the SD feed and not the HD feed. I don't think this applies anymore, as all the locals went with full HD broadcasts. I'm not saying everything is actual HD, but their OTA broadcast is fully digital, which means HD. So I don't think there is an SD feed of the channel they can give for free, that is unless they convert the signal to SD themselves. This would be pretty darn petty on Comcast's part.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17173181
> 
> 
> Noticed two changes today.
> 
> 
> All four of KHCV's channels are now on the 18-X MUX:
> 
> 
> 18-1 "KPST/Puget Sound Television"
> 
> 18-2 Azteca America (Spanish)
> 
> 18-3 AAT TV (Mandarin/Cantonese)
> 
> 18-4 MBC America (Korean)
> 
> 
> There is no PSIP. KPST is not listed in the FCC database....



Using my bedroom Sony Trinitron TV's analog cable tuner, I just discovered KHCV/15 is another "limited basic" channel now requiring a digital box.


Comcast's digital channel migration isn't just with expanded-basic channels, but now includes limited-basic channels 15, 18, 25, 74 and 79 (as well as some channels over 100).


I wonder what limited channel will be next to be bumped to digital-only? How about KBCB 14? Or HSN 16? Or "Leased Access" 17? Instead of those choices, I predict Comcast will bump Northwest Cable News/2 up to "digital".


Will Comcast provide those "free" DTAs to Limited Cable users for those second and third TVs that lack QAM tuners? Not to mention the whole issue of expecting you to rent an HD box to watch HD locals.....


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17251981
> 
> 
> I don't think Comcast will encrypt the HD OTA channels. There was speculation last year, that maybe they could honor the federal agreement about not encrypting locals, even with the basic cable, by giving you the SD feed and not the HD feed. I don't think this applies anymore, as all the locals went with full HD broadcasts. I'm not saying everything is actual HD, but their OTA broadcast is fully digital, which means HD. So I don't think there is an SD feed of the channel they can give for free, that is unless they convert the signal to SD themselves. This would be pretty darn petty on Comcast's part.



I think part of the problem is the local broadcasters want to be paid higher retransmission-consent fees from Comcast for the HD feed. It's possible that the broadcasters allow Comcast to downconvert their OTA feeds to SD for a certain fee, and demand a higher fee from Comcast to disseminate their HD feeds. Neither the local broadcasters nor Comcast have been willing to publicly discuss these retransmission-consent fees and their impact on cable consumers.


----------



## jaydeflix

Is anyone having issues with Cartoon Network? I just tried to watch the last two weeks worth of Robot Chicken and it hardly even played.


Tuning in right now and I'm getting 'this channel should be available shortly'


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/17252066
> 
> 
> Is anyone having issues with Cartoon Network?



No problems with the HD feed on 680.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/17252252
> 
> 
> No problems with the HD feed on 680.



Should have specified the SD feed.


Not all of us are lucky enough to be getting the HD feed yet.


----------



## t0adman

Not exactly on topic but did anyone happen to see the FCS broadcast of the Huskies vs Stanford game? At first I was aghast at how bad it was but it quickly became a source of amusement. I couldn't find a single element that was unfettered. The announcers were horrendous from start to finish with comments like UW is in Bellevue and the score is knotted at 14 all when the score on the screen (and game) was 14-17. The clock on the status bar was either impossible to read because it was unexposed or misaligned the entire game. They didn't even display down and distance until halfway through the 3rd quarter. The editing managed to miss several kick offs, PATs and even actual plays! It was comical it was so bad. I can't believe Comcast charges for such brutal broadcasting. Oh yeah, the Huskies weren't any better. Arg!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/17256455
> 
> 
> Not exactly on topic but did anyone happen to see the FCS broadcast of the Huskies vs Stanford game? At first I was aghast at how bad it was but it quickly became a source of amusement. I couldn't find a single element that was unfettered. The announcers were horrendous from start to finish with comments like UW is in Bellevue and the score is knotted at 14 all when the score on the screen (and game) was 14-17. The clock on the status bar was either impossible to read because it was unexposed or misaligned the entire game. They didn't even display down and distance until halfway through the 3rd quarter. The editing managed to miss several kick offs, PATs and even actual plays! It was comical it was so bad. *I can't believe Comcast charges for such brutal broadcasting.* Oh yeah, the Huskies weren't any better. Arg!



I think it would be fairer to say, "I can't believe *FOX* charges for such brutal broadcasting."


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/17256455
> 
> 
> Not exactly on topic but did anyone happen to see the FCS broadcast of the Huskies vs Stanford game? At first I was aghast at how bad it was but it quickly became a source of amusement. I couldn't find a single element that was unfettered. The announcers were horrendous from start to finish with comments like UW is in Bellevue and the score is knotted at 14 all when the score on the screen (and game) was 14-17. The clock on the status bar was either impossible to read because it was unexposed or misaligned the entire game. They didn't even display down and distance until halfway through the 3rd quarter. The editing managed to miss several kick offs, PATs and even actual plays! It was comical it was so bad. I can't believe Comcast charges for such brutal broadcasting. Oh yeah, the Huskies weren't any better. Arg!



WTF does Comcast have to do with Fox's crappy production? Next you'll be blaming Comcast for Dancing with the Stars...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/17256455
> 
> 
> Not exactly on topic but did anyone happen to see the FCS broadcast of the Huskies vs Stanford game? At first I was aghast at how bad it was but it quickly became a source of amusement. I couldn't find a single element that was unfettered. The announcers were horrendous from start to finish with comments like UW is in Bellevue and the score is knotted at 14 all when the score on the screen (and game) was 14-17. The clock on the status bar was either impossible to read because it was unexposed or misaligned the entire game. They didn't even display down and distance until halfway through the 3rd quarter. The editing managed to miss several kick offs, PATs and even actual plays! It was comical it was so bad. I can't believe Comcast charges for such brutal broadcasting. Oh yeah, the Huskies weren't any better. Arg!



I'm sure it was *much* better on DirecTV...


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17256865
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was *much* better on DirecTV...



not that you didn't already know this, but it was just as horrible on DirecTV. Just a horrible broadcast. the game wasn't that great either, from the start.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17256855
> 
> 
> WTF does Comcast have to do with Fox's crappy production? Next you'll be blaming Comcast for Dancing with the Stars...



Can't speak for the OP, but my gripe is that Comcast charges extra for this crappy production since you have to pay for the Sports package to get the channel.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/17256966
> 
> 
> not that you didn't already know this, but it was just as horrible on DirecTV. Just a horrible broadcast. the game wasn't that great either, from the start.



Guess I need to add tags next time...


----------



## t0adman

Shame on me! Yes, how can Fox charge for this horrendous product? It's not Comcast's fault and in their defense their customer service rep was great. I asked about the package and he said I could order it one day and cancel it the next and it would be prorated. Fair enough and thanks for pointing out the error in my assignment of blame.


----------



## summerwind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17250740
> 
> 
> It will still be in SD at 10:45 pm, but it will be upconverted.
> 
> 
> ...and why are Fox and FSN's programming choices Comcast's fault?



I wasn't complaining about the programming I was complaining that you have to pay to watch it live while Direct had it free.


I did find out from the commentators that the UW has moved to Bellevue


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17257238
> 
> 
> Guess I need to add tags next time...



I knew it was sarcasm... just wanted to confirm for others...


----------



## arf1410

FYI - an email from Comcast:


"Finally, if the TV that you currently have is an HDTV that contains a QAM tuner when it was connected directly to the cable network it most likely allowed you to tune in to local HD digital broadcast channels. When Comcast’s standard definition digital converter is installed, you would still be able to receive all digital broadcast cable channels, excluding the HD channels. However, if you wish to receive the unencrypted HD digital broadcast channels after the installation of the digital converter, Comcast may be able to accommodate this request with a splitter and A/B switch. If you choose to use these, I would send out an expert technician to assist in the set up for you at no charge. "


----------



## artseattle

arf, this e-mail implies that indeed the HD Channels such as 4-1, 5-1, etc will still be available directly through the cable with a built-in QAM tuner. The e-mail describes an A/B switch that would switch between A: direct connection providing channels 2-29 including local HD's and B: cable routed through the free converter which would provide 2-99 without the HD's.


Thanks for posting the e-mail. This is the closest I've read from Comcast addressing this question. For me, I'm going to go with just getting 2-29 on my guestroom HDTV.


----------



## jaydeflix

So, my cartoon network SD problem?


Solved by a box reboot.


And seriously, comcast? your dvr still dumps all guide data on a reboot? WTF?


----------



## Jiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17149771
> 
> 
> It happens to me all the time. It happened when I used the optical port, and still happens now that I use HDMI. The easiest "fix" is to mute the cable box and then unmute it. Make sure you are muting the box and not your receiver or TV.



Thanks for the heads up on the muting fix. It has nothing to do with which output is in use to the TV as my audio comes direct from my DVR to my amp.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17247911
> 
> 
> Here in Shoreline, I got a mailer saying 9/15 was the cutoff for analog.
> 
> 
> A scan on my clear QAM set showed analog channel counts of 69 (last month), then 51 (9/14) and then 32 (9/24). For a week or so after 9/15, the analog channels from 30 up showed a 'call to activate your DTA' screen, but that has disappeared.
> 
> 
> There are 130 unencrypted digital channels found by the scan, so far these include the non-HD non-OTA channels from Digital Starter.
> 
> 
> No new HD channels yet - Tuesday will be two weeks.



It is Tuesday, the two weeks are up and all the new HD showed up - QAM set in kitchen shows 32/131 for analog/digital channels.


----------



## acc10x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17251968
> 
> 
> The "Sports Package" isn't $5 per month, it is $5.99. I will probably cancel after tonights game. While it does include quite a few extra channels, some HD ones also, too many are borderline SD, like the one that will be on 415 tonight. It isn't absolutely horrible SD, like some of the FSN SD stuff from last year, but not great either, especially if you have a nice HDTV.



so i have comcast digital preferred, which included FSC (401) and ESPN classic (403). a coupla weeks back (early sept) i went to watch the u.s. mens soccer team play a world cup qualifier on ESPN classic and discovered the channel wasn't coming through. i phoned comcast and they said that channel had been moved into their sports entertainment package ($5.99/mo) and i'd have to upgrade to it to watch the game. so i did.


now i'm regretting it, and when i phoned to cancel the package they told me i'd also be losing 401 as they said everything between 401-419 was part of that sports package.


that sounds really fishy to me. i have always gotten FSC through my digi-preferred package, and looking at their package/channel lineup for my area (seattle), i see FSC listed on BOTH the digi-preferred and sports entertainment package.


can somebody clarify for me if FSC is ONLY part of the sports package, or if the two comcast reps i've talked to are high and i should still be receiving FSC through my digital preferred package if i cancel the sports package.


confused... (nothing new with comcast, i've discovered).


----------



## jeff28

401 is on BOTH the Digital Preferred tier AND the Sports Entertainment tier. If you subscribe to either tier, channel 401 will be authorized.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17268658
> 
> 
> It is Tuesday, the two weeks are up and all the new HD showed up - QAM set in kitchen shows 32/131 for analog/digital channels.



Public announcement in the Times this morning that northeast King County Including Bothell, Kenmore, Kirkland, Redmond/Novelty Hill, and Woodinville will have HD channels by November 3rd. The analog channels above 30 are starting to disappear in King County 0150.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17273697
> 
> 
> Public announcement in the Times this morning that northeast King County Including Bothell, Kenmore, Kirkland, Redmond/Novelty Hill, and Woodinville will have HD channels by November 3rd. The analog channels above 30 are starting to disappear in King County 0150.



The entire "neighborhood" does not change at the same time. I am also in 0150 (northern Sammamish), and we lost analog > 30 about 2 months ago, and got the new HD contect about 6 weeks ago


----------



## acc10x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/17273636
> 
> 
> 401 is on BOTH the Digital Preferred tier AND the Sports Entertainment tier. If you subscribe to either tier, channel 401 will be authorized.



just got off the phone for the 3rd time and spoke to a very polite rep who did some digging (apologizing because comcast has indeed been shuffling the channel deck) and confirmed that they've shifted the channels i'd inquired about (401/403) off of digital preferred and onto the sports package. they were offering 401 to everyone through the month of sept, but as of oct 1 it's off the preferred package.


irksome for a soccer nut like me, as that's really the only channel in that package i'm interested in.


----------



## arf1410

Anyone know (with certainty) if the local major stations still actually broadcast both an SD signal AND and HD signal? My thoughts are it is just HD, and if you buy a gov't sponsored box, that takes the HD signal, and downconverts it to a SD analog...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17281564
> 
> 
> Anyone know (with certainty) if the local major stations still actually broadcast both an SD signal AND and HD signal? My thoughts are it is just HD, and if you buy a gov't sponsored box, that takes the HD signal, and downconverts it to a SD analog...



Here's a list of local digital OTA channels ( http://members.shaw.ca/nwbroadcasters/digitaltv.htm ). There are a few that broadcast SD only (e.g. KBTC - PBS) and a lot with SD sub-channels, but only one (KONG) that looks like it might be broadcasting an SD simulcast of its HD signal.


Yes - your converter will downconvert the HD signal to SD analog.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17281820
> 
> 
> Here's a list of local digital OTA channels ( http://members.shaw.ca/nwbroadcasters/digitaltv.htm ). There are a few that broadcast SD only (e.g. KBTC - PBS) and a lot with SD sub-channels, but only one (KONG) that looks like it might be broadcasting an SD simulcast of its HD signal.
> 
> 
> Yes - your converter will downconvert the HD signal to SD analog.



I guess I should have clarified my question - are the locals broadcasting both an HD and SD version of the SAME CONTENT, and from that link, it appears that the locals do, indeed, only broadcast the HD version of the network feed...the sub-channels are different content


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17282011
> 
> 
> I guess I should have clarified my question - are the locals broadcasting both an HD and SD version of the SAME CONTENT, and from that link, it appears that the locals do, indeed, only broadcast the HD version of the network feed...the sub-channels are different content



The only "must carry" which has 720p/1080i as a primary DTV signal that has an "SD" version of their "HD" signal is KCPQ. And that's a sub-channel (22.2) of KCPQ's sister-station, KMYQ-DT's (22.1) channel. -- The only reason being for folks who have issues receiving KCPQ-DT's 13.1.


KOMO, KONG, KING, KIRO, etc. do not broadcast OTA an "SD" (480i/p) version OTA. Their sub-channels generally carry different content (i.e. Universal Sports, RTV, etc.)


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## arbeck77

Did anyone watch Modern Family on ABC Wednesday night? I recorded it to my DVR and about 2 minutes in the audio went all wonkey. I continued to have the effects playing in most of the speakers, but the dialog disappeared. I assume just the center channel information was gone. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17287348
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Modern Family on ABC Wednesday night? I recorded it to my DVR and about 2 minutes in the audio went all wonkey. I continued to have the effects playing in most of the speakers, but the dialog disappeared. I assume just the center channel information was gone. Anyone else have this happen?



Happened on other shows on ABC last night too. FWIW, it's not a Comcast problem, it's happened a LOT over the years on ABC shows. I don't know if it is Komo specific or is from ABC, but given the other problems Komo has had over time I would suspect it's them.


----------



## arbeck77

I'd never noticed it before, but it was odd. It was interesting to hear how much ambient sound is in the mix though.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17287348
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Modern Family on ABC Wednesday night? I recorded it to my DVR and about 2 minutes in the audio went all wonkey. I continued to have the effects playing in most of the speakers, but the dialog disappeared. I assume just the center channel information was gone. Anyone else have this happen?



Yep, KOMO has been struggling with DD encoding for years - but in fairness to them, that might have been a network problem.


----------



## arf1410

I realize this is a bit off topic, but this seems like as good a group as any to post this:


We've got an analog DVD recorder (hooked up to an SD TV) which we use watch movies and occasionally record TV. Now that comcast basically forced us to use a Comcast box, its value to record is quite limited and kids are pressuring me to get rent a DVR. First, I assume the DVR includes the Comcast Box - ie I don't need both a Comcast Box and a separate DVR? However we have 3 TVs that we use regularly, and would like the ability to watch recorded TV in a different room. Assuming it is one single box, can I simply wire my DVD-R in between the Comcast DVR and the TV. When the DVDR is turned off, it simply will pass thru the signal, but when it is on, I can record DVR output to a DVD, to watch in a different room? Or for that matter to transfer to DVD to save DVR hard drive space? there arent any copy protection problems I would have to deal with?


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17292502
> 
> 
> I realize this is a bit off topic, but this seems like as good a group as any to post this:
> 
> 
> We've got an analog DVD recorder (hooked up to an SD TV) which we use watch movies and occasionally record TV. Now that comcast basically forced us to use a Comcast box, its value to record is quite limited and kids are pressuring me to get rent a DVR. First, I assume the DVR includes the Comcast Box - ie I don't need both a Comcast Box and a separate DVR? However we have 3 TVs that we use regularly, and would like the ability to watch recorded TV in a different room. Assuming it is one single box, can I simply wire my DVD-R in between the Comcast DVR and the TV. When the DVDR is turned off, it simply will pass thru the signal, but when it is on, I can record DVR output to a DVD, to watch in a different room? Or for that matter to transfer to DVD to save DVR hard drive space? there arent any copy protection problems I would have to deal with?



I have an analog DVD recorder too as well as a rented DVR from Comcast. Although I can't record the digital channels off Comcast on the DVD, I can record programs on the DVR and then transfer them to the DVDR, either to the hard drive or a DVD-R. I use the analog audio and video (SVHS) outputs on the DVR. Editing is pretty easy on the DVDR, so I'm able to take out commercials or just anything I don't want. I have separate antenna cables to the DVR and DVD with a line amplifier to maintain signal. I've never had a problem doing this. I've even transferred HD programs from the DVR with no problem. Of course the HD is now SD, but at least its something I can retain. I've also been able to transfer old video tapes this way and convert into DVD format.


----------



## SpokaneDoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17287348
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Modern Family on ABC Wednesday night? I recorded it to my DVR and about 2 minutes in the audio went all wonkey. I continued to have the effects playing in most of the speakers, but the dialog disappeared. I assume just the center channel information was gone. Anyone else have this happen?



We just switched on the Closed Captioning, and enjoyed the show.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17287348
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Modern Family on ABC Wednesday night? I recorded it to my DVR and about 2 minutes in the audio went all wonkey. I continued to have the effects playing in most of the speakers, but the dialog disappeared. I assume just the center channel information was gone. Anyone else have this happen?



Mine started working after the first set of commercials. I watched it on DVR. At first I gave up, thinking it was toast. Almost deleted it. But then I tried fast forward to the first commercials, and it worked. This show is pretty funny.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17293700
> 
> 
> I have an analog DVD recorder too as well as a rented DVR from Comcast. Although I can't record the digital channels off Comcast on the DVD, I can record programs on the DVR and then transfer them to the DVDR, either to the hard drive or a DVD-R. I use the analog audio and video (SVHS) outputs on the DVR. Editing is pretty easy on the DVDR, so I'm able to take out commercials or just anything I don't want. I have separate antenna cables to the DVR and DVD with a line amplifier to maintain signal. I've never had a problem doing this. I've even transferred HD programs from the DVR with no problem. Of course the HD is now SD, but at least its something I can retain. I've also been able to transfer old video tapes this way and convert into DVD format.



Playing with my Comcast Box (no DVR) last night, I noticed it had an on screen menu with an "R" option to record via timer to a VHS, and I also assume to a DVD-R. If my understanding is correct, I can use the onscreen TV-Guide, and up to 3 days ahead select the program, and the STB will automatically turn to that station, so if I have my DVD-R set to record at that time (either from Channel 3, or line in source, I forget how mine is wired), it should record any channel just fine? Will this function also turn on the STB at the correct time if I normally keep it off? What about changing channels if I select multiple programs? Seems like I still can use my analog tuning DVD-R to record rather than rent a DVR, albeit a bit more complex....


----------



## steve_launch

Is anyone in 98033 seeing the new HD channels yet? I have been seeing the analogs disappearing from my Media Center, so the transition is definitely underway, but no sign of the new HD yet...


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/17308594
> 
> 
> Is anyone in 98033 seeing the new HD channels yet? I have been seeing the analogs disappearing from my Media Center, so the transition is definitely underway, but no sign of the new HD yet...



The same thing is happening in Woodinville. The HD channels are supposed to come on November 3rd, per the Times public announcement, Kirkland WA-0310 as well as other northeast King County areas.


----------



## egilmour

Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on providing TBS-HD for the MLB playoffs? If so, what channel?


----------



## Luc48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17306424
> 
> 
> Playing with my Comcast Box (no DVR) last night, I noticed it had an on screen menu with an "R" option to record via timer to a VHS, and I also assume to a DVD-R. If my understanding is correct, I can use the onscreen TV-Guide, and up to 3 days ahead select the program, and the STB will automatically turn to that station, so if I have my DVD-R set to record at that time (either from Channel 3, or line in source, I forget how mine is wired), it should record any channel just fine? Will this function also turn on the STB at the correct time if I normally keep it off? What about changing channels if I select multiple programs? Seems like I still can use my analog tuning DVD-R to record rather than rent a DVR, albeit a bit more complex....



Yes. I just noticed that yesterday and it worked ok for me. I marked a program for recording and then turned the Motorola top box off. Then it automatically turned on with the right channel at that time. Only downside is that it turns on exactly when the program starts so potentially you could lose few seconds of the beginning.


I use a splitter and for channels 1-29 I use regular antenna input for timer recording. For channels higher I mark the program with the Motorola and then on the DVD recorder I choose line input which comes from the Motorola box.


----------



## summerwind

I had to swap out my DVR and Comcast replaced it with the new DCX3400


It came with a new remote and I had to figure out how to program the 30 second skip again. This may have been posted before but I thought it would be worth posting again.



> Quote:
> I would like to thank vickyg2003 a forum regular over at JP1 Remotes as well as Rob for directing me to the forums.
> 
> 
> 1)Select Aux
> 
> 2) Hold setup 2 flashes
> 
> 3) type 01376 2 flashes
> 
> 
> 1) select Aux button
> 
> 2) Hold SETUP, 2 flashes
> 
> 3) Type 994, 2 flashes
> 
> 4) Tap SETUP
> 
> 4) Enter the EFC 00173
> 
> 5) Tap the button to be programmed [Cable][triangle], 2 flashes
> 
> 
> Make sure on step 5 you hit cable button first before the triangle button. Again all credit goes to vicky over at JP1. Here is the original post



Now if I could figure out how to dim the digital display. It is really bright


----------



## peartree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egilmour* /forum/post/17310558
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on providing TBS-HD for the MLB playoffs? If so, what channel?



I'd love to know the answer to this too, but I'd bet almost anything the answer is no. This is the third year the playoffs have been on TBS. It's especially annoying because just the other day, I saw an ad for the playoffs, "on TBS HD with Comcast," and yet the actual channel is nowhere to be seen. Thanks for nothing Comcast. It's Comcastic!


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peartree* /forum/post/17314278
> 
> 
> I'd love to know the answer to this too, but I'd bet almost anything the answer is no. This is the third year the playoffs have been on TBS. It's especially annoying because just the other day, I saw an ad for the playoffs, "on TBS HD with Comcast," and yet the actual channel is nowhere to be seen. Thanks for nothing Comcast. It's Comcastic!



Unless I'm missing something, TBS is only available here (Seattle - 98103) in SD (on 55). Supposedly, TBS HD will eventually be available on 664 - but probably not until after the playoffs are over, by which time no one will be interested in it anymore. Comcastic indeed...


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summerwind* /forum/post/17312477
> 
> 
> I had to swap out my DVR and Comcast replaced it with the new DCX3400....
> 
> 
> Now if I could figure out how to dim the digital display. It is really bright



Duct tape!

sam


----------



## jeff28

TBS HD is already on channel 664 in the all-digital areas. Everyone will get it as their areas go through the conversion process.


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17314533
> 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, TBS is only available here (Seattle - 98103) in SD (on 55). Supposedly, TBS HD will eventually be available on 664 - but probably not until after the playoffs are over, by which time no one will be interested in it anymore. Comcastic indeed...



I'm getting 664 right now. Federal Way area.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Does anybody have any idea if there's a DVR that allows external hard drives? I know the Motorola 6416 has that eSATA connection, but does it work?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17316747
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any idea if there's a DVR that allows external hard drives? I know the Motorola 6416 has that eSATA connection, but does it work?



No, the eSATA port does not work - likewise, USB. The Guide software does not support external drives.


AFAIK, only the Tivo supports an external drive. The Cisco/Scientific Atlanta 8300 may, but I don't think Comcast uses that box in this area.


I have read that the Motorola DVRs may never support external drives because of encryption requirements that the MPAA and other content providers insist on.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17317227
> 
> 
> ...The Cisco/Scientific Atlanta 8300 may, but I don't think Comcast uses that box in this area.
> 
> ...



It does, and they don't use it here.


----------



## hexachrome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17316747
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any idea if there's a DVR that allows external hard drives? I know the Motorola 6416 has that eSATA connection, but does it work?



TiVo!


----------



## newlinux

I believe Moxi supports external drives too


----------



## SpokaneDoug

I've noticed that my signal strength has dropped about 10% in the last few weeks. Comcast is coming out this afternoon to poke at it.


I've seen 'termination caps' for unused coax outlets for sale at places like Radio Shack. We've got cable TV coax spread throughout our house, but we're only using one outlet; hence we've got a lot of unnecessary splitters potentially degrading the signal. Would those caps actually do anything useful for my signal strength, or are they just decorative? Has anyone else had experience with them?


Thanks for all your effusive advice!


----------



## johnhardyiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/17317914
> 
> 
> I believe Moxi supports external drives too



Correct, up to a 6TB+ RAID drive / on the eSATA LaCie enclosure for example.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Wow! That's making me wonder about those external hard drives now! Like I said before, I keep an eye on this blog for some friends (because I can understand what you guys are saying ... thanks, by the way).


My cable company (Wave Broadband) apparently has a new digital converter coming out in 2010 that will allow the use of external hard drives via USB. How? I don't know. But, that's why I was asking ... mainly for a friend. Thanks again.


----------



## gdeep

Back with Comcast after year of Fios. Comcast gave me better deal plus it is good to see Comcast is adding whole bunch of HD channels.


Is there ETA when all channels will be added?


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17330394
> 
> 
> Back with Comcast after year of Fios. Comcast gave me better deal plus it is good to see Comcast is adding whole bunch of HD channels.
> 
> 
> Is there ETA when all channels will be added?



Depends on where you live. I'm in Sammamish and we got them a few months back. Supposedly all of the Seattle region by end of year i think.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17330394
> 
> 
> Back with Comcast after year of Fios. Comcast gave me better deal...



Is there any truth to the stories of asking each company for the 'retention' department to get deals from either - just for threatening to switch providers?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17331088
> 
> 
> Is there any truth to the stories of asking each company for the 'retention' department to get deals from either - just for threatening to switch providers?



A guy from the Comcast "survey team" told me to do just that when he knocked on my door about 10 days ago. They have some sort of outreach program to try and stem the tide of exiting customers. I have been too busy lately to talk to the Retention Dept. but may get to it soon.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17331319
> 
> 
> A guy from the Comcast "survey team" told me to do just that when he knocked on my door about 10 days ago.



Since my TV was under my roomate's name and Internet was under mine (Comcast Internet came a few years later) the "survey team" were able to consolidate the two under my name by canceling the cable tv and restarting bundled service with my Internet on a special six-month deal at half-off.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradleyLX* /forum/post/17330952
> 
> 
> Depends on where you live. I'm in Sammamish and we got them a few months back. Supposedly all of the Seattle region by end of year i think.



I'm in redmond...Also Is there HD channel for Red zone?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17331088
> 
> 
> Is there any truth to the stories of asking each company for the 'retention' department to get deals from either - just for threatening to switch providers?



That's what I did called both retention departments and Comcast gave me better deal than Fios. Another plus point is comcast adding all the new hd channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17332258
> 
> 
> ...Is there HD channel for Red zone?



Not in this area.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17332266
> 
> 
> That's what I did called both retention departments and Comcast gave me better deal than Fios. Another plus point is comcast adding all the new hd channels.



so do you just call the regular 1-800 number and ask to speak with the retention dept, or is there a special direct number?


----------



## gdeep

Yes, call the 1-800 line and ask for retention department.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17332266
> 
> 
> That's what I did called both retention departments and Comcast gave me better deal than Fios. Another plus point is comcast adding all the new hd channels.



At this point, I have both Comcast and FIOS TV (lazy - have to cancel Comcast).


Always subjective, but I find the PQ much, much better on FIOS and the channel line up is about the same. The FIOS guide simply blows Comcast out of the water.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17335558
> 
> 
> Always subjective, but I find the PQ much, much better on FIOS and the channel line up is about the same.



Comcast compresses the signal more than Verizon, which leads to degradation. What is subjective is how that degradation is perceived. Some folks might not notice or care; others will find the FiOS picture to be better to varying degrees.


Around Seattle, and assuming the full set of post-reclamation channels on your Comcast system, here are the HD channels you get on Comcast but not FiOS (not including sports channels, which I don't care about):


Encore, CBUT, Style, E!, MSNBC, Cartoon, BET, TV One, G4, TCM, TruTV


Here are the HD channels you get on FiOS but not Comcast (again, ex-sports):


HDNet, HDNet Movies, MAVTV, Smithsonian, Wealth TV, WGN


(Plus 6 ".TV" channels that are basically worthless, not the least reason for which is that there's no reliable guide data for them.)


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17337053
> 
> 
> Comcast compresses the signal more than Verizon, which leads to degradation. What is subjective is how that degradation is perceived. Some folks might not notice or care; others will find the FiOS picture to be better to varying degrees.
> 
> 
> Around Seattle, and assuming the full set of post-reclamation channels on your Comcast system, here are the HD channels you get on Comcast but not FiOS (not including sports channels, which I don't care about):
> 
> 
> Encore, CBUT, Style, E!, MSNBC, Cartoon, BET, TV One, G4, TCM, TruTV
> 
> 
> Here are the HD channels you get on FiOS but not Comcast (again, ex-sports):
> 
> 
> HDNet, HDNet Movies, MAVTV, Smithsonian, Wealth TV, WGN
> 
> 
> (Plus 6 ".TV" channels that are basically worthless, not the least reason for which is that there's no reliable guide data for them.)



I feel Verizon has started to compress too as i have seen pq degrade from last year. Also you have to understand lot of channel's pq is really bad even they claim it is HD. Like MAVTV's PQ is really bad for some shows and .TV channels are worthless channels and I don't know why Verizon added em.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17342622
> 
> 
> I feel Verizon has started to compress too as i have seen pq degrade from last year.



I have not seen any commentary to corroborate that, but as I just switched from Comcast a few weeks ago, I cannot say. I find the picture quality on FiOS superior to Comcast on a wide variety of channels, and Comcast's HD channel list is not compellingly better than Verizon's.


Also because the FiOS technology is superior I also have none of the signal quality issues I had with Comcast.


For other people, cost and pure channel count are the important factors. I say choice is good







.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17343802
> 
> 
> I find the picture quality on FiOS superior to Comcast on a wide variety of channels.



I think the picture quality on anything other than Comcast is better, LOL! I've got NFL Network HD to prove that! Man, it's amazing!


----------



## darrylc

Is there any reason to swap out my DVR to the DCX3400? Currently I have no HDMI handshake issues. Is there an upgrade in picture quality?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrylc* /forum/post/17371426
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to swap out my DVR to the DCX3400? Currently I have no HDMI handshake issues. Is their an upgrade in picture quality?



The biggest reason to swap DVRs is to get a bigger hard drive. The DCX-3400 I picked up in Redmond has a 250GB drive and holds over 30 hours of HD content. There is also a 320GB version, although I don't recall anyone here posting that they have picked one up.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrylc* /forum/post/17371426
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to swap out my DVR to the DCX3400? Currently I have no HDMI handshake issues. Is their an upgrade in picture quality?



Yes, the PQ is slightly better. I have both the DCH3416 and the DCX3425 and can do a side by side comparison (not blind though so my observations are subjective). There is one other thing that I really like about the DCX is you can get native output of 480i, 720P and 1080i. It can actually output any native format but that's all you'll get from cable at thiis time.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17371484
> 
> 
> The biggest reason to swap DVRs is to get a bigger hard drive. The DCX-3400 I picked up in Redmond has a 250GB drive and holds over 30 hours of HD content. There is also a 320GB version, although I don't recall anyone here posting that they have picked one up.



How do you go about switching HD DVR's. I know that as of last year, they were not giving out the HD DVR boxes at their retail locations. You had to arrange for a Comcast rep to come over and swap it out. Most of the simpler boxes they were able to swap out on the spot.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17372770
> 
> 
> How do you go about switching HD DVR's. I know that as of last year, they were not giving out the HD DVR boxes at their retail locations. You had to arrange for a Comcast rep to come over and swap it out. Most of the simpler boxes they were able to swap out on the spot.



They are now. Just walk in with your old box and ask for a new one. Problem is it's a hit or miss on the new boxes as they don't always have them in stock (Tacoma anyway). I had to go back a couple of times to get one switched. I liked the new box so much I tried to switch out my second DVR but they were out of stock again. So I'll keep going back till I get one.


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17337053
> 
> 
> Comcast compresses the signal more than Verizon, which leads to degradation. What is subjective is how that degradation is perceived. Some folks might not notice or care; others will find the FiOS picture to be better to varying degrees.
> 
> 
> Around Seattle, and assuming the full set of post-reclamation channels on your Comcast system, here are the HD channels you get on Comcast but not FiOS (not including sports channels, which I don't care about):
> 
> 
> Encore, CBUT, Style, E!, MSNBC, Cartoon, BET, TV One, G4, TCM, TruTV
> 
> 
> Here are the HD channels you get on FiOS but not Comcast (again, ex-sports):
> 
> 
> HDNet, HDNet Movies, MAVTV, Smithsonian, Wealth TV, WGN
> 
> 
> (Plus 6 ".TV" channels that are basically worthless, not the least reason for which is that there's no reliable guide data for them.)



Actually, FIOS does have Encore in HD (850). Also, you have to include the sports channels that FIOS has in HD because that is a HUGE draw for a ton of people. In the basic FIOS HD package they give you NFL, MLB, NHL, NBA TV (coming next week), Tennis Channel and every other sports station out there in HD as part of the bundle. You have to subscribe to Comcast's Digital Preferred package plus the Sports Package to get half of those channels in HD. They are already lit up and available on FIOS.

Comparing FIOS HD to Comcast HD is not an apples-to-apples comparison at all. FIOS is a premium service in every way at a value price. Comcast is a cheap service at a cheap price. Big difference!


----------



## WA LSU FAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17330394
> 
> 
> Back with Comcast after year of Fios. Comcast gave me better deal plus it is good to see Comcast is adding whole bunch of HD channels.
> 
> 
> Is there ETA when all channels will be added?



How long is your promo with Comcast for? Also, did they really give you the exact SAME service than what you had with FIOS?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/17378089
> 
> 
> How long is your promo with Comcast for? Also, did they really give you the exact SAME service than what you had with FIOS?



I'm going to get same package and same equipment for about the same with comcast. My Fios contract ended this month and was going to pay extra for home media center 19.99 (which i got free for one year).


Promo is good for one year as they qualified me for dish buy back customer even though i was with Fios.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA LSU FAN* /forum/post/17378087
> 
> 
> FIOS does have Encore in HD



Yes, but it's on the movie tier, which is a premium service that I don't get. Same with IFC-HD. On Comcast Encore HD and IFC-HD are on the Digital Preferred tier (equivalent to Extreme HD on FiOS).


However on FiOS HDNet Movies more than makes up for the lack of Encore HD, and IFC-HD is almost worthless as an HD channel due to lack of HD programming and the most extreme and foul stretch-o-vision I have ever had the displeasure of suffering through.


----------



## saukriver

How many of the HD channels in the 600s in the listings have been encrypted for the Bellevue area? The plan is that they all will be?


----------



## thewarm

Chime in...

None in Lake City, 98125.


----------



## SeattleAl

They're all up in Des Moines, WA121.


----------



## gdeep

Is there world of more site for seattle area? I have seen other states have sites but i haven't seen one for seattle area.


----------



## ykiki

New HD channels in Normandy Park this morning. Saw parts of Anthony Bourdain's "No Reservations" on Travel HD just before I headed to work.


Beef. Wine. Gorgeous setting in Chile. I cought myself just staring at the tv.


Can't wait to get home tonight.


----------



## distantmantra

Nothing in Seattle (Greenlake) yet. I heard the analog switch won't happen here until the 26th...


----------



## Candyman12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17371484
> 
> 
> The biggest reason to swap DVRs is to get a bigger hard drive. The DCX-3400 I picked up in Redmond has a 250GB drive and holds over 30 hours of HD content. There is also a 320GB version, although I don't recall anyone here posting that they have picked one up.



I've been to Redmond twice in the last few weeks and they didn't have the DCX box either time. This last time, the rep had to go in the back to get the 160 GB DVR because they only had the 120s in front.


----------



## hergertr

My son just picked up a DCX-3400. Redmond was out so they told him to go to Lynnwood and he got one there.


Another public announcement for HD channels in Seattle WA0069, 0112; Shoreline WA0572; Lake Forest Park WA0160, 0545 starting on or after November 24th. My area, WA0150, is supposed to have on or after November 3rd.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17393986
> 
> 
> My son just picked up a DCX-3400. Redmond was out so they told him to go to Lynnwood and he got one there.
> 
> 
> Another public announcement for HD channels in Seattle WA0069, 0112; Shoreline WA0572; Lake Forest Park WA0160, 0545 starting on or after November 24th. My area, WA0150, is supposed to have on or after November 3rd.



Thanks for the update. Do you know if they are adding new channel(s) that aren't listed on the channel listing?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17394742
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. Do you know if they are adding new channel(s) that aren't listed on the channel listing?



The public notice in this morning's Seattle Times looked like the same channel line-up that has been rolled out elsewhere in the Seattle area.


I think this will complete the upgrades in Washington State. Once we're all on the same playing field, maybe Comcast will begin to roll out a few more channels, the updated guide software, remote dvr programming, etc.


----------



## SeattleAl

Yes, I noticed that the blurb about if you are not included in the list, you will be upgraded by the end of the year, was missing this time.


Does anyone know why Comcast Seattle has not added HDNET? I think the license agreement was signed at least a year ago.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17395113
> 
> 
> ...Once we're all on the same playing field, maybe Comcast will begin to roll out a few more channels, the updated guide software, remote dvr programming, etc.



I believe the next big change we see will be the encryption of the expanded basic QAM channels.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/17385240
> 
> 
> How many of the HD channels in the 600s in the listings have been encrypted for the Bellevue area? The plan is that they all will be?



All.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17397747
> 
> 
> All.



619 (CBUT - Vancouver) should be in the clear.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17395882
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Comcast Seattle has not added HDNET? I think the license agreement was signed at least a year ago.



Is Comcast carrying HDNET anywhere? I thought there was personal animosity between Comcast's head and HDNET's owner.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/17399771
> 
> 
> Is Comcast carrying HDNET anywhere? I thought there was personal animosity between Comcast's head and HDNET's owner.



agreement was signed last year between two companies.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/17399771
> 
> 
> Is Comcast carrying HDNET anywhere? I thought there was personal animosity between Comcast's head and HDNET's owner.



HDNet and Comcast did reach a carriage agreement for both HDNet and HDNet Movies ( http://www.hd.net/pressrelease.html?2008-09-04-01.html ) last year. HDNet is being carried in at least some Comcast areas (I have seen a few posts to that effect), but Comcast has not seemed to make much effort to roll it out on a wide basis. I am not aware of Comcast carrying HDNet Movies anywhere.


Presumably the limited roll-out is due to some combination of bandwidth limitations and additional fees that would need to be paid to HDNet as additional subscribers are added. The press release mentions that the HDNet programming will be part of Comcast's Project Infinity, so maybe Comcast plans to roll out HDNet more broadly as they get further down the road on Project Cavalry.


A couple of years ago when there was so little HD content available, I would have killed for HDNet. Now that we have so many HD choices, it's not such a big deal to miss HDNet and HDNet Movies, although I would still like to see both of them added.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17399493
> 
> 
> 619 (CBUT - Vancouver) should be in the clear.



Currently I see it on 60-2.


----------



## moose71

Noticed by accident that the new HD channels dropped a couple days ago here in the Newcastle/Renton area. Was told recently by Comcast that it would be around Nov-3rd. Typical Comcast, why is it that no one there seems to never know anything related to thier own products/services? such a joke! anyhow, can anyone tell me why the Weather channel on Ch.78 seems to have the local on the 8's and the new Weather Channel HD on 706 does not have them? when they say "heres your local on the 8's" it just goes to a U.S. map and shows temps in various regions of the U.S. I was bummed at this. was hoping it would be the same thing just in HD. Anyhow, I'm glad to FINALLY have the new HD channels here. Its about damn time. I was feeling that for the money we are paying for comcast, we were getting shafted and not getting what we deserved. Would be nice if they drop some more in the very NEAR future.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moose71* /forum/post/17402219
> 
> 
> Noticed by accident that the new HD channels dropped a couple days ago here in the Newcastle/Renton area. Was told recently by Comcast that it would be around Nov-3rd. Typical Comcast, why is it that no one there seems to never know anything related to thier own products/services? such a joke! anyhow.



Area WA0150 (northeast King County) is also supposed to get the HD channels November 3rd. As of Wednesday this week, the rest of the analog channels 30+ are now gone with a message you must have a DTA to get these digital channels. The analog channels that had been deleted previously were snow and they still are when tuning with an analog tuner. No extra HD channels yet.


----------



## artshotwell

I've noticed video freezes on Fox/113 lately. The picture either stutters or freezes for a few seconds while the audio continues or jumps. Anyone else notice???


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/17406300
> 
> 
> I've noticed video freezes on Fox/113 lately. The picture either stutters or freezes for a few seconds while the audio continues or jumps. Anyone else notice???



Yes, I've noticed this during the baseball broadcasts (using a QAM tuner for channel 13.1). It also happens on DirecTV so I believe it is the station.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17393986
> 
> 
> My son just picked up a DCX-3400. Redmond was out so they told him to go to Lynnwood and he got one there.
> 
> 
> Another public announcement for HD channels in Seattle WA0069, 0112; Shoreline WA0572; Lake Forest Park WA0160, 0545 starting on or after November 24th. My area, WA0150, is supposed to have on or after November 3rd.



Picked up DCX-3400 today from Redmond office around 5:30 pm and the guy told me that they just got em like 25 minutes ago. Also, when i turned it on I saw all the new channels (that will light up on Nov 3 in my area) listed in guide like CBUT, MSNBC and also I saw NFL Redzone HD listed too. After like 10 minutes all new channels went away in guide.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/17406300
> 
> 
> I've noticed video freezes on Fox/113 lately. The picture either stutters or freezes for a few seconds while the audio continues or jumps. Anyone else notice???



The QAM with my TV tuner was totally screwed up yesterday for 13HD. Totally unwatchable. The picture from my HD Comcast DVR was perfectly fine. Very strange.


----------



## mwnorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17414248
> 
> 
> Picked up DCX-3400 today from Redmond office around 5:30 pm and the guy told me that they just got em like 25 minutes ago. Also, when i turned it on I saw all the new channels (that will light up on Nov 3 in my area) listed in guide like CBUT, MSNBC and also I saw NFL Redzone HD listed too. After like 10 minutes all new channels went away in guide.



I have the same issue here in Bremerton. Twice I've upgraded my HD DVR in the past 8 months and twice when I got home I had all the new HD channels. But after 'activating' the box, they all disappear. It doesn't make sense...if they are there (and they are obviously there), then why are they blocking them when I activate the box?!?!?!?!?


----------



## distantmantra

Today is supposedly the day of the digital switchover for Seattle according to a letter I got from Comcast last month. Anyone know when we might start seeing new HD channels in the city?


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17420974
> 
> 
> Today is supposedly the day of the digital switchover for Seattle according to a letter I got from Comcast last month. Anyone know when we might start seeing new HD channels in the city?



From what I understand, they're removing the analog channels in two chunks. The first comes this week, the second a few weeks later. I'm supposed to have new HD channels on 11/24.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/17418101
> 
> 
> I have the same issue here in Bremerton. Twice I've upgraded my HD DVR in the past 8 months and twice when I got home I had all the new HD channels. But after 'activating' the box, they all disappear. It doesn't make sense...if they are there (and they are obviously there), then why are they blocking them when I activate the box?!?!?!?!?



It could be that the box was tested or configured in an area with the HD channels, so they are loaded into guide storage when you get it.


When you hook it up and activate in your area, it downloads the correct lineup, which does not yet include the new channels.


----------



## thewarm

Got an email from Comcast. They said that Seattle doesn't deserve to get the new HD channels until next year.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17422647
> 
> 
> It could be that the box was tested or configured in an area with the HD channels, so they are loaded into guide storage when you get it.
> 
> 
> When you hook it up and activate in your area, it downloads the correct lineup, which does not yet include the new channels.



I agree but I just wanted to let everybody know that NFL Redzone HD was listed in the guide.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17423502
> 
> 
> I agree but I just wanted to let everybody know that NFL Redzone HD was listed in the guide.



Do you recall what channel it was listed on?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17423605
> 
> 
> Do you recall what channel it was listed on?



Best guess is 637...but i'm not 100%


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17420974
> 
> 
> Today is supposedly the day of the digital switchover for Seattle according to a letter I got from Comcast last month. Anyone know when we might start seeing new HD channels in the city?



I got the same letter warning me about analog disappearing on 10/26 and the need to get DTA boxes etc. etc. Well, as of 6:00 PM the analogs are still all there and nothing is new in the digital realm. Comcastic!


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17423327
> 
> 
> Got an email from Comcast. They said that Seattle doesn't deserve to get the new HD channels until next year.



Wha, what?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17425321
> 
> 
> Wha, what?



An email _from_ Comcast...










Sorry, had to do something whilst waiting.... and waiting....


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17423912
> 
> 
> Best guess is 637...but i'm not 100%



Got this back from Steve Kipp on launch of Redzone in HD:

Unfortunately, no, we’re not. That was a mistake on the guide listings.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17427703
> 
> 
> An email _from_ Comcast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to do something whilst waiting.... and waiting....



Just checked the analogs and a bunch have disappeared here in Lake City. So does that mean days, weeks or months until new HD shows up?


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17430792
> 
> 
> Just checked the analogs and a bunch have disappeared here in Lake City. So does that mean days, weeks or months until new HD shows up?



Analogs went away in Lakewood in Sept. Nada on the new HD as of today. I did get a postcard saying new HD was "coming soon" but that's about it.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17430792
> 
> 
> Just checked the analogs and a bunch have disappeared here in Lake City. So does that mean days, weeks or months until new HD shows up?



I had heard that the first cut of analog would be 10/28/09, the second cut would be 11/11/09 and the new HD channels would arrive 11/24/09.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17431848
> 
> 
> I had heard that the first cut of analog would be 10/28/09, the second cut would be 11/11/09 and the new HD channels would arrive 11/24/09.



The already started disappearing here in the Lake City area in North Seattle yesterday.


----------



## thewarm

Hello to quarque and bigpapp206 from another Lake City resident...









Small world.


----------



## jhachey

*Comcast says digital switch almost done, in Seattle now*

Posted by Brier Dudley


Comcast's digital switch - the one that's requiring expanded basic subscribers to put converter boxes on every TV - is proceeding on schedule, spokesman Steve Kipp said today.


The switch is largely done in Washington and now moving into remaining pockets within Seattle. Conversion began today in West Seattle and Georgetown. The rest of Seattle will begin seeing the changes by the end of the week.


Comcast is moving channels 30 to 70 from analog to digital, a move that's freeing up bandwidth that will be used for additional services. The company's also providing 33 new channels to affected subscribers, although most are high-definition versions of current channels.


It's converting 30-70 to digital in blocks of 20 channels at a time, with the first 20 moving in Seattle this week and the rest going on Nov. 10 and 12. This is the same schedule that was first disclosed in June.


Channels for "limited basic" customers will continue to broadcast in both digital and analog format, Kipp said.


More than 1.3 million boxes have been issued or 95 percent of the total needed to finish the project, he said. The whole state should be done by the end of the year.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...switch_al.html


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17430792
> 
> 
> Just checked the analogs and a bunch have disappeared here in Lake City. So does that mean days, weeks or months until new HD shows up?



It was exactly two weeks in Shoreline.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17433407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17430792
> 
> 
> Just checked the analogs and a bunch have disappeared here in Lake City. So does that mean days, weeks or months until new HD shows up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was exactly two weeks in Shoreline.
Click to expand...


All through Washington and Oregon, it's been two weeks from the second analog cut and the addition of new HD channels.


Up until now, it has always been FOUR weeks between the first cut of analog and the second cut of analog. Looks like the remaining parts of Seattle are seeing that schedule compressed to two weeks.


The Public Notice placed in the Seattle Times on October 21 said that the HD channels would be added on or after November 24 in Seattle WA0069, 0112; Shoreline WA0572; Lake Forest Park WA0160, 0545.


----------



## newlinux

Has anybody notice any QAM stations moving or becoming encrypted? I can't lock a few channels (like ESPN) that I used to be able get a lock on. Just curious if anyone else has noticed before I rescan.


----------



## cnjvh

Happens ALL THE TIME. Very annoying. I use Windows Media Center for my DVR and I have to reset up the channels every month or so. And here's something even stranger: I use unencrypted QAM both upstairs using the onboard tuner in a Sharp LCD and downstairs using media center. They get the same channel on two different channel numbers. Upstairs, Disney is 80.5. Downstairs, its 80.2. I'd love to hear an explanation for this from one of the guru's here


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnjvh* /forum/post/17436997
> 
> 
> Happens ALL THE TIME. Very annoying. I use Windows Media Center for my DVR and I have to reset up the channels every month or so. And here's something even stranger: I use unencrypted QAM both upstairs using the onboard tuner in a Sharp LCD and downstairs using media center. They get the same channel on two different channel numbers. Upstairs, Disney is 80.5. Downstairs, its 80.2. I'd love to hear an explanation for this from one of the guru's here



Yeah I know it happens, but for the channels I care about it happens very infrequently ( maybe 2 times a year) - usually someone has already noted it by the time I noticed.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnjvh* /forum/post/17436997
> 
> 
> Happens ALL THE TIME. Very annoying. I use Windows Media Center for my DVR and I have to reset up the channels every month or so. And here's something even stranger: I use unencrypted QAM both upstairs using the onboard tuner in a Sharp LCD and downstairs using media center. They get the same channel on two different channel numbers. Upstairs, Disney is 80.5. Downstairs, its 80.2. I'd love to hear an explanation for this from one of the guru's here



A long time ago, when Comcast first added PSIP data, I used to see the same thing on Channel 111. One tuner would reverse 111-1/111-2 and moved 111-4 to 111-3. I always assumed something was wrong with the PSIP data for that MUX. It suddenly started working at some point and I hadn't really thought about it since.


My guess would be, since channel mapping is dictated by the PSIP data, that there's something in the PSIP on the 80-X MUX that one of your tuners doens't quite know how to react to.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/17436776
> 
> 
> Has anybody notice any QAM stations moving or becoming encrypted? I can't lock a few channels (like ESPN) that I used to be able get a lock on. Just curious if anyone else has noticed before I rescan.



I just clicked through, and, at least here, nothing seems to have changed. Nothing encrypted that wasn't, nothing unencrypted that was, nothing moved.


Correction: I just didn't click to high enough a channel.







CNN en Español is unencrypted on 120-5, now. I also didn't notice until I'd clicked "round the corner": the PSIP on the 80-X MUX is entirely missing for me, now. (That might be related to what cnjvh was seeing, above.)


----------



## darrylc

A couple pages ago I asked about the new set top box. Well I was a bit nervous about introducing HDMI handshake problems to my setups, but since I needed a couple DTAs I thought I'd go ahead and pick up one of the new boxes (north seattle) and test it out. So far so good. My bedroom set-up is a STB=> Sony CT100=>Toshiba LCD. In the past changing between channels with different resolutions took a quite bit longer than is reasonable. With the new box things seem to move along alot faster although still slower than I'd like. Like a few others have noticed the PQ seems to have improved too. Thanks for the input guys.


I'll post up if I introduce any handshake issues my main system.


----------



## jameskollar

I found one probem with the new box (DCX3425). I tried to hook up to a Denon reciever AVR3310CI via HDMI. For some reason, the DCX which I have set to native mode gets changed to 720P on the first handshake. Frustrating since the menu for the Denon is on the HDMI connection to the TV. My Samsung Plasma saves settings for various resolutions which I am unwilling to give up. For now I am not using the Denon to switch my DVRs.


----------



## siteexperts

I just got Showtime added to my comcast service (bellevue).


I am using a cable-card enabled media center. For some reason, I do not seem to be receiving all the showtime channels (showtime extreme hd, showtime western) is missing.


Any ideas why (anyone else with a cable card able to receive showtime on channels 571,572,573)?


Thanks


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siteexperts* /forum/post/17441045
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Any ideas why (anyone else with a cable card able to receive showtime on channels 571,572,573)?
> 
> ...



Those come in fine with the M-card in my TiVo HD.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17440296
> 
> 
> I found one probem with the new box (DCX3425). I tried to hook up to a Denon reciever AVR3310CI via HDMI. For some reason, the DCX which I have set to native mode gets changed to 720P on the first handshake. Frustrating since the menu for the Denon is on the HDMI connection to the TV. My Samsung Plasma saves settings for various resolutions which I am unwilling to give up. For now I am not using the Denon to switch my DVRs.



There are similar problems with the DCX3400 reported on the Comcast help forum:
http://forums.comcast.net


----------



## pastiche

Since things look relatively stable clear-QAM wise in the post-transition areas, I went ahead and did an update. Not many changes have been made, other than the addition of the KPST MUX on 18-X. (CNN en Español was briefly unencrypted on 120-5.)


----------



## meech123

Got my DTAa hooked up and activated but am still not receiving some channels. 16,17,21,22,24,25,26,28,26,43,44,45 say "One moment please, your service has been temorarily interrupted. It should be restored momentarily" Called Comcast twice to reset and still not getting those channels.


Anyone else experiencing this problem or know what might be causing it?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17453518
> 
> 
> Since things look relatively stable clear-QAM wise in the post-transition areas, I went ahead and did an update.



Has anyone kept the earlier versions of pastiche's lists? I am interested in the first list, but it is not longer there. Just pm it to me - Thanks, JasG


----------



## pastiche

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JasG* 
Has anyone kept the earlier versions of pastiche's lists? I am interested in the first list, but it is not longer there. Just pm it to me - Thanks, JasG
It looks like the first one I did was on August 27, 2005, but here's the earliest one I could find. It's from sometime between that point and February 1, 2006, when KIRO's 7.2 lit up on 89-13.


Credit to Google for finding it. I'd never thought to keep any old copies, myself. (I pull the old attachments off when I post a new version so that people don't inadvertantly end up with something out-of-date.)


Obvious caveat: this is out of date. Scroll up if you want the current list.

 

old_cable.txt 0.84765625k . file


----------



## mfisher76

Is anyone else having a problem with the sports programming on Fox. My picture freezes for a few seconds everynow and then, then comes back and the audio comes back and for a second or so, it sounds like it is fast forwarding to get caught up with the video. I have only noticed this on the sports shows (and a couple of times on the commercials during those sports programming). I watch other stuff on Fox and haven't had this problem. (btw, I use a TivoHD with cable card). I haven't noticed this on any other channels.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17457392
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with the sports programming on Fox. My picture freezes for a few seconds everynow and then, then comes back and the audio comes back and for a second or so, it sounds like it is fast forwarding to get caught up with the video. I have only noticed this on the sports shows (and a couple of times on the commercials during those sports programming). I watch other stuff on Fox and haven't had this problem. (btw, I use a TivoHD with cable card). I haven't noticed this on any other channels.



Yep, me too although the audio catching up does not happen to me, just picture freeze and sound drop out. I had thought it might be due to the Comcast DCX3425 so I put my second DVR (DCH3416) on 113 to see if it was DVR related so I kept watching the sorry Hawks game hoping to record a glitch and see if it was on both DVR's. Of course did not happen again after I set this up and I gave up as I just could not stomach anymore of the game.


So, I'm taking this as confirmation that the problem is with the source. Whew! Hate to think my DVR is the prob. Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## jameskollar

Watching MIN and GB game on Fox. Glitch happend and caught on my two different DVR's. Must be source.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17456702
> 
> 
> It looks like the first one I did was on August 27, 2005, but here's the earliest one I could find. It's from sometime between that point and February 1, 2006, when KIRO's 7.2 lit up on 89-13.



Thanks, that is pretty much what I recall, but I think it predates Nov 2005.


IIRC, that date is when the digital simulcast of the 2-99 analog tier started and that was in Clear QAM, wasn't it?


----------



## mfisher76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17457618
> 
> 
> Yep, me too although the audio catching up does not happen to me, just picture freeze and sound drop out. I had thought it might be due to the Comcast DCX3425 so I put my second DVR (DCH3416) on 113 to see if it was DVR related so I kept watching the sorry Hawks game hoping to record a glitch and see if it was on both DVR's. Of course did not happen again after I set this up and I gave up as I just could not stomach anymore of the game.
> 
> 
> So, I'm taking this as confirmation that the problem is with the source. Whew! Hate to think my DVR is the prob. Thanks for the post!!!



Thanks! I guess I should be glad the problem just isn't me. Although for as long as this seems to have been happening, sure wish Fox would do something to fix it. I have had is happen at least once (maybe twice) during the baseball game. Basically it is just annoying. I was the same way with the Hawks game, I could only take so much so I quit watching around halftime, so I am not sure if it happened afterwards (freakin' Hawks







). I did also notice it during the 2nd football game though as well.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17458212
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is pretty much what I recall, but I think it predates Nov 2005.
> 
> 
> IIRC, that date is when the digital simulcast of the 2-99 analog tier started and that was in Clear QAM, wasn't it?



That's totally possible. I didn't used to write a "change log" when I posted an update.


August 27, 2005 was the original; 7-2 was added on the February 1, 2006 update. This was pre-7-2, so...


I guess it's from somewhere between Aug. and Nov. 2005 based on our collective memory.


----------



## thewarm

I got a card in the mail from Comcast saying that by the 9th the Digital work would be completed in my Lake City neighborhood.


What I found interesting was a truck out front adding a monster line on my street today. (1 1/2"-2" diameter cable)


Only one problem... _it was a Qwest truck_!










At first I thought it was Verizon stringing up the FIOS stuff... What is Qwest doing???


Any ideas


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17464139
> 
> 
> I got a card in the mail from Comcast saying that by the 9th the Digital work would be completed in my Lake City neighborhood.
> 
> 
> What I found interesting was a truck out front adding a monster line on my street today. (1 1/2"-2" diameter cable)
> 
> 
> Only one problem... _it was a Qwest truck_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was Verizon stringing up the FIOS stuff... What is Qwest doing???
> 
> 
> Any ideas



Probably there tv service.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17464251
> 
> 
> Probably there tv service.



The only TV service they have is in Phoenix and Denver.


Otherwise Qwest bundles with DirectTV.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17465628
> 
> 
> The only TV service they have is in Phoenix and Denver.
> 
> 
> Otherwise Qwest bundles with DirectTV.



someday there tv service might also show up in Seattle







like it did for Phoenix and Denver.


----------



## gdeep

New HD channels were added to my area (redmond) this morning.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17464139
> 
> 
> I got a card in the mail from Comcast saying that by the 9th the Digital work would be completed in my Lake City neighborhood.
> 
> 
> What I found interesting was a truck out front adding a monster line on my street today. (1 1/2"-2" diameter cable)
> 
> 
> Only one problem... _it was a Qwest truck_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was Verizon stringing up the FIOS stuff... What is Qwest doing???
> 
> 
> Any ideas



A co-worker told me that Qwest is building out its FTTN optical network in Seattle - that could be what you are seeing.


----------



## gimmiefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17466426
> 
> 
> New HD channels were added to my area (redmond) this morning.



which ones?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimmiefuel* /forum/post/17469059
> 
> 
> which ones?



The ~60 channels that get added when analog reclamation is complete, bringing his area up to par with most of the rest of the local area (parts of Seattle are still waiting).


----------



## jhachey

In the the Public Notices section of this morning's Seattle Times, Comcast had a notice touting completion of their most recent digital upgrade and stating that in all areas a digital device would be required to view channels other than 2-25 and 75-99 after December 8th.


Presumably December 8 is the date that Comcast begins to scramble QAM except for those signals that are part of the limited cable package.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17469482
> 
> 
> (parts of Seattle are still waiting).



I think all of Seattle is still waiting...


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17478694
> 
> 
> I think all of Seattle is still waiting...



hey it's only 1,728,319 seconds until we have HD

oops, 1,728,310 seconds

dammit, 1,728,301 sec.

crap, I can't keep up


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17479048
> 
> 
> hey it's only 1,728,319 seconds until we have HD
> 
> oops, 1,728,310 seconds
> 
> dammit, 1,728,301 sec.
> 
> crap, I can't keep up



9 seconds per line... what's that in _words per minute_?


----------



## Radnor

Indeed. What's taking so long, Comcast!? I need more HD.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17479496
> 
> 
> 9 seconds per line... what's that in _words per minute_?



maybe 60 - I never was a fast typist...


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Radnor* /forum/post/17481238
> 
> 
> Indeed. What's taking so long, Comcast!? I need more HD.



I was hoping to see at least one episode of Mad Men in HD this season without having to wait until Monday for them to show up in HD On Demand. Guess that's not happening.


I just love how I'm paying just as much as my parents are in Auburn, yet they get tons of extra HD content that I still don't have.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17484491
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see at least one episode of Mad Men in HD this season without having to wait until Monday for them to show up in HD On Demand. Guess that's not happening.
> 
> 
> I just love how I'm paying just as much as my parents are in Auburn, yet they get tons of extra HD content that I still don't have.



Send an email to Steve Kipp and he will give you exact date and also let you know if they still on track to meet the date or not.


----------



## Radnor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17486259
> 
> 
> Send an email to Steve Kipp and he will give you exact date and also let you know if they still on track to meet the date or not.



Done.


----------



## gdeep

NFLRD channel was added to channel 637 this morning in redmond area but looks like it's not HD channel. Do you see this channel in your lineup too?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17493464
> 
> 
> NFLRD channel was added to channel 637 this morning in redmond area but looks like it's not HD channel. Do you see this channel in your lineup too?



It shows up under my list of HD channels here in Sammamish. Looks like we will have RedZone in HD for tomorrow.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17493507
> 
> 
> It shows up under my list of HD channels here in Sammamish. Looks like we will have RedZone in HD for tomorrow.



I take it back the 10am program for Sunday is listed in HD.


I'm shocked comcast added this channel.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17493546
> 
> 
> I take it back the 10am program for Sunday is listed in HD.
> 
> 
> I'm shocked comcast added this channel.



I'm not. They've added it elsewhere. I'm surprised we didn't get it in HD a few weeks ago.


Better late than never.


Now that Project Cavalry is almost complete in our area I am hopeful that we will get whatever remaining HD channels that Comcast has yet to add in our area (WGN, HDNet, etc.) and more HD OnDemand.


----------



## BlackLab

From a Comcast rep:


The next round is expected to start rolling out on 11/24 in stages.

Certain areas will get it first then slowly all will be migrated.



Vinisha

-----Original Message-----

From: Kevin Pedraja

Sent: Friday, October 30, 2009 11:51 AM

To: [CHQ -- We Can Help]

Subject: New HD channels in Seattle?



Hi there,


I was under the impression that the next round of HD upgrades was

supposed to occur on 10/26. I live in Seattle north of Greenlake.


Any idea when that will happen?


Regards,

Kevin Pedraja


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17484491
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see at least one episode of Mad Men in HD this season without having to wait until Monday for them to show up in HD On Demand. Guess that's not happening.
> 
> 
> I just love how I'm paying just as much as my parents are in Auburn, yet they get tons of extra HD content that I still don't have.



The HD channel of AMC shows Mad Men at 7PM on Sunday. I think the HD channel is showing the east coast time zone, at least on the HD channel, which I personally love. I usually set my DVR recording it and start watching it either at 7:30 or 8. I like being able to zip through the commercials. They don't have the highest quality HD, but certainly better than the SD version. Personally, I don't think the OnDemand HD is that good. I would rather record the real thing. Plus it is easier navigating through the program with my DVR than the clunky On Demand interface. Not a big fan of On Demand.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/17493546
> 
> 
> I take it back the 10am program for Sunday is listed in HD.
> 
> 
> I'm shocked comcast added this channel.



RedZone is up and running in HD this morning in Sammamish.


----------



## burger23

My wife is upset! She can not get Atlanta Housewifes on our kitchen TV- a new digtal LG. This set gets other "upper" channels, like USA, but suddenly 66 has gone missing. Anyone else see this?


NOTE: 66 works fine on the TiVO box with a cablecard.


ANSWER TO MY OWN QUESTION: Comcast moved it to 102.3. I went to http://www.silicondust.com/ then RESOURCES, TV CHANNELS and entered my ZIP code. All channel mappings are listed.


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17495507
> 
> 
> The HD channel of AMC shows Mad Men at 7PM on Sunday. I think the HD channel is showing the east coast time zone, at least on the HD channel, which I personally love. I usually set my DVR recording it and start watching it either at 7:30 or 8. I like being able to zip through the commercials. They don't have the highest quality HD, but certainly better than the SD version. Personally, I don't think the OnDemand HD is that good. I would rather record the real thing. Plus it is easier navigating through the program with my DVR than the clunky On Demand interface. Not a big fan of On Demand.



We don't have AMC HD in Seattle yet, so OnDemand is my only option for the episodes in HD right now.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burger23* /forum/post/17498362
> 
> 
> My wife is upset! She can not get Atlanta Housewifes on our kitchen TV- a new digtal LG. This set gets other "upper" channels, like USA, but suddenly 66 has gone missing. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> NOTE: 66 works fine on the TiVO box with a cablecard.
> 
> 
> ANSWER TO MY OWN QUESTION: Comcast moved it to 102.3. I went to http://www.silicondust.com/ then RESOURCES, TV CHANNELS and entered my ZIP code. All channel mappings are listed.



Well, that'll work until around Dec. 8 or so...


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17500148
> 
> 
> Well, that'll work until around Dec. 8 or so...



The card I received from Comcast last month read:


"Network enhancements in your area will be complete *November 9*, 2009."

and went on to say that my favorite channels are switching to all-digital format and to update my equipment now!


Lake City, 98125. Hmmmm, that's today.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17500971
> 
> 
> The card I received from Comcast last month read:
> 
> 
> "Network enhancements in your area will be complete *November 9*, 2009."
> 
> and went on to say that my favorite channels are switching to all-digital format and to update my equipment now!
> 
> 
> Lake City, 98125. Hmmmm, that's today.



Two separate things:


"Network enhancement" is removing the analogs and adding the new HD channels. Most areas should be complete soon. The former "expanded Basic" analog channels (30-70) should now be gone, leaving only the clear-QAM digital version of them.


Dec. 8 is when we think Comcast might begin encrypting most of the (currently) clear-QAM channels in all areas - since they recently got the FCC waiver they sought for this. Let's call this "*Network UN-enhancement*". When that happens, access to these channels will require a digital subscription and either:


1) one of those free cheapo DTA adapters from Comcast

2) a regular cable box from Comcast

3) a Tivo or PC with Cablecard


At this point, a digital TV set's built-in QAM tuner will no longer work for these channels.


EDIT: just to be clear, locals (both SD and HD) should continue to be available in clear-QAM indefinitely.


----------



## thewarm

Comcast will be able to enable the "Privacy Mode" on the DTAs which will effectively cripple all but the local channels.


Years ago, in an era of multiple VCRs, DVD Recorders, and Series 1/2 TiVos with cable ready tuners, there was no reason to even think about anything other than cable. Just run a wire from the wall to your device(s).


Shortly, with every TV in your house requiring some type of box to receive anything other than local channels, I think two things will happen...


1) Folks will explore OTA TV (free!)

2) One of them there dish thingies... (sorry, couldn't resist that one)


I currently use a TiVo HD with a Multi-Stream CC for encrypted channels and a Windows Media Center PC using a HD Homerun for the locals (QAM). I can record 4 channels at once, which I have a hard time trying to do this season! (sorry, I couldn't resist that one either)


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17502519
> 
> 
> 1) Folks will explore OTA TV (free!)



Only for those who can give up Fox news










> Quote:
> 2) One of them there dish thingies... (sorry, couldn't resist that one)



Or that there FIOS thingie (which I have done)


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Since KBTC starting broadcasting HD, the picture on channel 12 is small and doesn't even fill the screen from top to bottom on their SD programs. Looks like a 20" inch picture on my 50" TV. About the same as watching an HD channel on a OTA converter box with a standard TV. What's up with that?


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17502519
> 
> 
> 1) Folks will explore OTA TV (free!)
> 
> 2) One of them there dish thingies... (sorry, couldn't resist that one)



3) stream it live from the internet.


JasG: Fox News streams live.


4) watch on demand from the internet


Folks in the twitter/facebook/texting demographic really seem to prefer watching things on their own time schedule even if they have to watch on a laptop rather than a big screen TV. Go figure.


FWIW, I think that Comcast's suggestion to use an A/B switch so that you can watch expanded basic channels on the DTA or HD channels over clear QAM seems too unwieldy for the typical Comcast customer.


And why does the DTA only support RF? Not even composite video?


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Did anyone else experience blackness on all local channels shortly after 10pm last night? Both SD and HD versions and several of the 100 series channels were black. Analog ones were are all still there.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/17510110
> 
> 
> Did anyone else experience blackness on all local channels shortly after 10pm last night? Both SD and HD versions and several of the 100 series channels were black. Analog ones were are all still there.



I watched KOMO HD (104) from 8pm-11pm with no blackness.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17502519
> 
> 
> Comcast will be able to enable the "Privacy Mode" on the DTAs which will effectively cripple all but the local channels.
> 
> 
> Years ago, in an era of multiple VCRs, DVD Recorders, and Series 1/2 TiVos with cable ready tuners, there was no reason to even think about anything other than cable. Just run a wire from the wall to your device(s).
> 
> 
> Shortly, with every TV in your house requiring some type of box to receive anything other than local channels, I think two things will happen...
> 
> 
> 1) Folks will explore OTA TV (free!)
> 
> 2) One of them there dish thingies... (sorry, couldn't resist that one)



Yes, Comcast certainly does seem to be doing all it can to make itself increasingly user-unfriendly, at the same time as it continues to make itself significantly more expensive... That confluence of factors will definitely drive otherwise-complacent customers to seek out alternatives - assuming workable and less expensive alternatives exist...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/17516860
> 
> 
> Yes, Comcast certainly does seem to be doing all it can to make itself increasingly user-unfriendly, at the same time as it continues to make itself significantly more expensive... That confluence of factors will definitely drive otherwise-complacent customers to seek out alternatives - assuming workable and less expensive alternatives exist...



Some of their changes I can understand - even applaud - like getting rid of most analog channels. They simply had to free up all that wasted bandwidth to stay competitive with HD offerings from Sat or FIOS.


But others - like the impending encryption of most clear-QAM channels - are pure greed at the consumer's expense. I'm sure Comcast has precisely modeled exactly how many subscribers this will lose them, vs lost revenues due to freeloaders. Shame on the FCC for caving in on this one!


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17517067
> 
> 
> But others - like the impending encryption of most clear-QAM channels - are pure greed at the consumer's expense. I'm sure Comcast has precisely modeled exactly how many subscribers this will lose them, vs lost revenues due to freeloaders.



I suspect that a lot of the push for encryption is coming from the signal providers and MPAA.


I don't think that 'freeloaders' are all lost revenue - only those who decide to subscribe due to the encryption were true lost revenue. The interesting number would be if they outnumber those who leave because of the STB requirement.


Still though, once I had to get STBs for all sets, I went elsewhere - with my 'full enchilada' subscription. One entry level (former freeloader) new subscriber won't quite make things even for the revenue they lost from me....







(To make it worse I am a shareholder & a bit conflicted by all this.)


----------



## levibluewa

G4 now at 90.4

WeatherScan at 90.11


----------



## BlackLab

I'm getting premium channels showing up all over the place but not where the guide says they should be. And this is with a TivoHD and a CableCard.


Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackLab* /forum/post/17525580
> 
> 
> I'm getting premium channels showing up all over the place but not where the guide says they should be. And this is with a TivoHD and a CableCard.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?



No apparent problem with TiVoHD and M-card in Bellevue. Can you provide a specific example of such a channel?


----------



## BlackLab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17528478
> 
> 
> No apparent problem with TiVoHD and M-card in Bellevue. Can you provide a specific example of such a channel?



IFC (Ch. 505) showing up on 540. MTV2 showing up in the 500s. Fox Movie Channel is black (or I just haven't figured out where it is yet...)


----------



## wareagle

IFC (SD) is 503. MTV2 is 64. FMC is 506. This is in an area with the new HD channels, so perhaps they're playing around with your lineup.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Wow, HD is unwatchable for me...too many artifacts while Comcast is "fixing" the network. Lake City area.


----------



## jhachey

Message on my box this morning:

"As of December 8, ALL TVs must be connected to a digital device to view channels 30-70. Visit us online at Comcast.com/digitalnow or call 1-877-634-4434 to order a digital device now."
Looks like that is the date to start encrypting QAM, except for the channels that are part of limited basic.


----------



## penguin killer

I think they have already moved some of them to encrypted. I don't get ESPN anymore on my little TV that is just plugged into the wall.


----------



## penguin killer

Looks like NFL Redzone is now available in HD!!!! Maybe I missed it the previous weeks, but it's showing up on 637 this morning.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penguin killer* /forum/post/17538211
> 
> 
> Looks like NFL Redzone is now available in HD!!!! Maybe I missed it the previous weeks, but it's showing up on 637 this morning.



I've had it for a week or 2, but still no guide data on the TiVo. Just says "To Be Announced". Anyone with a TiVo getting guide data for ch 637?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penguin killer* /forum/post/17538206
> 
> 
> I think they have already moved some of them to encrypted. I don't get ESPN anymore on my little TV that is just plugged into the wall.



No, at this point they've simply turned off the ANALOG version of ESPN. There's still an un-encrypted DIGITAL version that you can get on any digital TV with a QAM tuner (physical channel 102-6, virtual channel 31). At least until December 8 :-(


----------



## niegowsj

I'm thinking of swapping in my box. What is the latest version that comcast has so I know what to ask for?


----------



## Chico

I'm looking for the Comcast Fee Schedule... Anyone have the link? They seem to be good at hiding this.


----------



## mfisher76

is anyone having problems with channel 110 (MYQ2 HD)? I am using a tivo w/cablecard and am not getting a signal. I do however, get a signal on the sd channel. Is something up with the HD channel?? Thanks


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17541515
> 
> 
> is anyone having problems with channel 110 (MYQ2 HD)? I am using a tivo w/cablecard and am not getting a signal. I do however, get a signal on the sd channel. Is something up with the HD channel?? Thanks



I'm seeing massive signal break-up. Looks like it's been happening since yesterday as my recording of _Legend of the Seeker_ crashed due to lack of signal (fortunately KCPQ repeats it later in the week).


----------



## schwaggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17541502
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the Comcast Fee Schedule... Anyone have the link? They seem to be good at hiding this.



Log in to your account and download a PDF of your current bill. The fees are listed there.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17541502
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the Comcast Fee Schedule... Anyone have the link? They seem to be good at hiding this.



You can pick one up at the store on 94th & Aurora, or just call and ask to have one mailed to you.


----------



## artseattle

The most current DVR is the DCX-3425. It has a 250 GB hardrive. Pick up a pair of free 3D glasses that they give away at the Comcast office. Use one of the plastic lenses to cover and dim the overly bright display!


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/17542472
> 
> 
> I'm seeing massive signal break-up. Looks like it's been happening since yesterday as my recording of _Legend of the Seeker_ crashed due to lack of signal (fortunately KCPQ repeats it later in the week).



Just tried to start watching Legend of the Seeker, and same problem here. The recording didn't crash, but what's there is basically unwatchable. Looks like it doesn't repeat on channel 113 until midnight on 11/23.


----------



## mfisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/17546683
> 
> 
> Just tried to start watching Legend of the Seeker, and same problem here. The recording didn't crash, but what's there is basically unwatchable. Looks like it doesn't repeat on channel 113 until midnight on 11/23.



Thank you. Yeah, that was the show I was trying to record. My Tivo just refused to record it because the signal was so bad. Hopefully the re-showing of it on 113 will be ok. Guess I will call comcast to see what is going on (although I figure they will say it is not their fault). Hopefully it will be fixed by next week's episode.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/17503693
> 
> 
> Since KBTC starting broadcasting HD, the picture on channel 12 is small and doesn't even fill the screen from top to bottom on their SD programs. Looks like a 20" inch picture on my 50" TV. About the same as watching an HD channel on a OTA converter box with a standard TV. What's up with that?



If the original content is 4:3


1) pillar the 4:3 content for display on 16:9 KBTC HD (for OTA)

2) letterbox this for display on 4:3 KBTC (for Comcast)

3) pillar this once again to display on your 16:9 TV


If the original content is 16:9, you can skip the first pillar.


Any news on if/when Comcast will be carrying KBTC in HD?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17548608
> 
> 
> If the original content is 4:3
> 
> 
> 1) pillar the 4:3 content for display on 16:9 KBTC HD (for OTA)
> 
> 2) letterbox this for display on 4:3 KBTC (for Comcast)
> 
> 3) pillar this once again to display on your 16:9 TV
> 
> 
> If the original content is 16:9, you can skip the first pillar.
> 
> 
> Any news on if/when Comcast will be carrying KBTC in HD?



I would guess it will be soon. I hadn't even realized that KBTC had started to transmit an HD signal. Their web site says this began on November 1 ( http://www.kbtc.org/page.php?id=35 ). I wonder how much advance notice they gave Comcast of this change? With Comcast focusing so much of their resources on the digital transition, they probably haven't had much time to worry about KBTC. With the transition being nearly complete, they should be able to add KBTC-HD before too long.


----------



## jocu

yeah i have been noticing problems with my signal for months now. I use one of the philips dvd recorders. Does anyone know if the cable card that comcast has will work with this?


----------



## Dartman

The philips DVD recorders don't have a cable card slot so if you mean will it work in the recorder no.

I don't think there are hardly anything made now that supports it and Comcast and others never really wanted to support the standard anyway but begrudgingly will.

I think there are a few spendy HDTV cards that have it now and Tivo and a few others but I haven't really researched it.


----------



## jocu

well that sucks


----------



## Dartman

Well it sucks even more that Comcast all over is busy encrypting almost all of the formerly in the clear QAM channels we all used to get with the Philips and other units that had the tuner for it.


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17541515
> 
> 
> is anyone having problems with channel 110 (MYQ2 HD)? I am using a tivo w/cablecard and am not getting a signal. I do however, get a signal on the sd channel. Is something up with the HD channel?? Thanks



That channel hasn't worked on my comcast STB for sometime.


----------



## mfisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/17552652
> 
> 
> That channel hasn't worked on my comcast STB for sometime.



I meant to call comcast last night to ask about the problem, but didn't get the chance. Just got home from work and saw that it was again working, so I am not sure what the problem was or exactly when it started working, but it appears to be ok now.


----------



## zyland

There should probably be a FAQ for this thread and this should probably be included.


Originally Posted by pastiche

When there're problems with KMYQ-DT, it's usually becuase of ingress on the line. Channel 96 lives in the same spectrum as the FM band, so any point of ingress can be responsible for one -- or many -- competing signals/sources of interference. The 96-X MUX is QAM64, which is somewhat more resiliant to interference than QAM256. Check that all cabling is well shielded, fittings are tight, etc. It's also possible that the tuner itself is poorly shielded.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Anybody have any idea when Kitsap Peninsula is going to be getting all the new HD channels?


----------



## mwnorman

As I have noted before, many of the channels are available here in Kitsap. They have been there since earlier this year. But for some reason, Comcast won't roll them out us.


How do I know, twice now I've upgraded my DVR and when I first connect it, about 30 new HD channels show up. But over the course of the day (or when I 'activate' the box), they disappear.


It has never made any sense to me why this happens. Even when I call and complain, there isn't anything the CSR can/will do about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/17555387
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea when Kitsap Peninsula is going to be getting all the new HD channels?


----------



## Ken Blauvelt

I stopped getting TVGOS on my LG 42LB1DRA. It's normally broadcast on the Analog (NTSC) host channel ABC or PBS I don't know which one. My LG only gets the Analog, but I think it's broadcast on the digital side too. I think Comcast carries it as a courtesy.


Did anyone else lose TVGOS program guide info?


I'm in unincorporated Renton/Issaquah area.


----------



## SeattleAl

Here's a strange one.


The Hauppage USB QAM tuner on my PC, with Beyond TV started picking up KONG HD where KING HD used to be. I had to delete the lineup and rescan to correct this.


This problem did not affect my main TV, which continues to have KING HD on 5-1 as always.


----------



## Faceless Rebel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnorman* /forum/post/17558023
> 
> 
> As I have noted before, many of the channels are available here in Kitsap. They have been there since earlier this year. But for some reason, Comcast won't roll them out us.
> 
> 
> How do I know, twice now I've upgraded my DVR and when I first connect it, about 30 new HD channels show up. But over the course of the day (or when I 'activate' the box), they disappear.
> 
> 
> It has never made any sense to me why this happens. Even when I call and complain, there isn't anything the CSR can/will do about it.



Hmm, I thought that was strange. I moved in to my new house a few weeks ago, when the guy came to set up my TV and Internet, he got my DVR up and running and CNN HD was there and I was watching it for a few minutes, then he activated my account and that channel disappeared. I had wondered afterwards where it went. I guess it makes sense that the channels are already there but hidden until Comcast deems us worthy of them making them visible. It's Comcastic!


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17558908
> 
> 
> Here's a strange one.
> 
> 
> The Hauppage USB QAM tuner on my PC, with Beyond TV started picking up KONG HD where KING HD used to be. I had to delete the lineup and rescan to correct this.
> 
> 
> This problem did not affect my main TV, which continues to have KING HD on 5-1 as always.



After months of stable QAM mapping (in Auburn) on my BeyondTV + HDHomerun setup, it looks like Comcast remapped the extended basic channels last night and I'll need to do a rescan. The locals still work but I haven't checked the KONG - KING swap.


----------



## cnjvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17558908
> 
> 
> Here's a strange one.
> 
> 
> The Hauppage USB QAM tuner on my PC, with Beyond TV started picking up KONG HD where KING HD used to be. I had to delete the lineup and rescan to correct this.
> 
> 
> This problem did not affect my main TV, which continues to have KING HD on 5-1 as always.



I use AVerMedia tuners with Win 7 Media Center. This kind of thing happens every month or so. After a fresh scan, Disney is at 80.5. couple weeks later it moves to say 80.2 and then 80.7. A rescan resets everything (but I have to reset up the guide for tons of channels every time!)


The TV upstairs remains unaffected...Disney stays at 80.5 the whole time.


----------



## pastiche

I went to update the QAM list tonight since so many people have mentioned things being askew lately, but, so far, the only changes I'm seeing here are the normal "post transition" additions that I've noted on the last couple versions of the list, plus the flip-flop of the 90-X and 112-X MUXes. (All 8 FMs from 90-X ended up on the same subchannels of 112-X and all three channels and 7 FMs from 112-X ended up on the same subchannels of 90-X.)


My hunch is that changes are on the way since the transition's winding down. I'll make an update once the dust has settled.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17554660
> 
> 
> There should probably be a FAQ for this thread and this should probably be included.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by pastiche
> 
> When there're problems with KMYQ-DT, it's usually becuase of ingress on the line. Channel 96 lives in the same spectrum as the FM band, so any point of ingress can be responsible for one -- or many -- competing signals/sources of interference. The 96-X MUX is QAM64, which is somewhat more resiliant to interference than QAM256. Check that all cabling is well shielded, fittings are tight, etc. It's also possible that the tuner itself is poorly shielded.



I think that 96-X was recently flipped to QAM256. (They were packing KMYQ-DT along with 5 or so Sports iN DEMAND feeds in there last I looked. That's probably too many bits for a QAM64 channel.) My hunch is that some people who were just well enough shielded to pull in a QAM64 stream on 96-X might have just enough ingress to disrupt a QAM256 stream on that same channel.


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, I've got a bizarre one for you guys. A friend of mine on Comcast never noticed the new channels (91, 92, 93) which prompted his box to reset overnight. All he has is the little DTA converter box provided by Comcast.


For a little while, his box had remapped some channels different than when I had Comcast. And, I lived about 5 miles from him on the same system. The channels were shifted over:


26 doesn't exist in Bremerton

27 became 26

28 became 27

29 became 28

30 became 29

31 became 30

32 became 31

33 doesn't exist in Bremerton (Speed is 408)


Then, 34 (and continuing) returned to normal. Later, 74 & 99 were identical, but showing an error message. Some "digital" channels made free (408 being a good example) also didn't show up. Let me add that it was not 1 DTA, it was both DTA boxes that he had! No, he didn't get one of those boxes that has a guide and On Demand access. He seriously thought everything worked great until I showed up and said "Uh-oh"!


Anyway, when Comcast pushed out channels 91, 92, & 93 here in Bremerton, it fixed my friend's problem. He had a TV Guide Channel again (as well as CBC). Speed also worked (finally)!


I'd also like to add that I know that it wasn't a local system error at the Comcast switch office (or whatever it's called). I may not have used the DTA boxes in my time with Comcast, but a second friend that I have on the same network/town confirmed to me that the channels were fine on her TV.


Has anybody experienced/heard of this problem before?


----------



## posies2323

I woke up this morning to discover that my TV's are no longer picking up channels in the 102-xx and 103-xx range on my Basic Limited account. They now show just a blank screen. Channels in the 91-xx and 92-xx range still appear - for now.


UPDATE: The channels on 103-xx have migrated to 84-xx and the channels on 102-xx have migrated to 83-xx


I live near University Village. I saw on my most recent statement that CBUT-HD will be coming to Limited Basic cable. Is anyone within Seattle getting this station yet ?


----------



## Jim S

Check for those 103-xx channels on 37-xx, e.g. Discovery for me moved from 103-4 to 37-4.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

The 37-XX channels aren't available to limited basic customers, so I guess our time of free clear QAM for expanded basic is coming to an end. I've also lost the 102-XX and 103-XX channels in the last few days here in Maple Leaf. But I still get 31 analog and 122 digital channels as of today. I'm guessing that will go down as more channels are relocated.


UPDATE: I also am receiving the 102/103 channels on 82/83.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posies2323* /forum/post/17570595
> 
> 
> ...I saw on my most recent statement that CBUT-HD will be coming to Limited Basic cable. Is anyone within Seattle getting this station yet ?



CBUT-HD is on 60-2 in Bellevue.


----------



## Chico

I had to have Comcast hit my cablecards today. Channel mapping was all messed up. I was getting FX on ESPN and BET on ESPN2. Some channels were not coming in at all.


----------



## Jim S

Alot of activity last night as BeyondTV warning email indicates:

Channel 571 (SHO2PHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 739 (THITUS) has been added to lineup.

Channel 701 (TCMHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 630 (NBATVHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 440 (TEAMHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 530 (STZKHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 742 (DEPELC) has been added to lineup.

Channel 804 (HDPPV) has been added to lineup.

Channel 758 (GRNCINE) has been added to lineup.

Channel 573 (SHWXPHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 689 (BETHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 746 (WAPAUS) has been added to lineup.

Channel 456 (GAMEHD) has been added to lineup.

Channel 400 (ESPNU) has been added to lineup.

Channel 686 (CMTVHD) has been added to lineup.


----------



## Radnor

I now have all the extra HD channels on my receiver. I live in the Mount Baker / Beacon Hill area (98144). Woo!


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Radnor* /forum/post/17593475
> 
> 
> I now have all the extra HD channels on my receiver. I live in the Mount Baker / Beacon Hill area (98144). Woo!



Same here in Lake Forest Park WA0160.










These are the ones I found so far on my TiVo


619 CBUT

620 Speed

649 WE TV

650 Style

651 E!

652 Bravo

654 Travel

655 Fox News

656 Fox Business

657 CNN

658 CNBC

659 Spike

661 MSNBC

664 TBS

680 Cartoon

681 TOON

686 CMT

687 VH1

688 MTV

689 BET

690 Fuse

691 TV One

692 QVC

693 G4

694 Bio

695 Planet Green

697 AMC

698 Lifetime Movie

699 IFC

700 MGMHD

701 TCM

703 Hallmark Movie

704 Comedy Central

706 Weather Channel


----------



## marcvh

They're in 98199 too. Now I just need to wait for my Moxi to come so that I'll have enough hard disk space to actually record them.


----------



## HoNuts

Just got all the new HD channels here in West Seattle (98126)!!!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoNuts* /forum/post/17596135
> 
> 
> Just got all the new HD channels here in West Seattle!!!



New HD is up in Lake City (98125) area. Guide is still not caught up as of 1:45 PM. So far all new channels seem to work.


----------



## artseattle

Everything is up and working in 98112!


Let's hope we get true HD programming instead of 4:3 stretching!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/17596585
> 
> 
> Let's hope we get true HD programming instead of 4:3 stretching!



*cough* TBS *cough*


----------



## tiffany

Thew new HD channels showed up on Capitol Hill tonight as well


----------



## distantmantra

New HD channels are also up in Greenlake!


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17599243
> 
> 
> New HD channels are also up in Greenlake!



A great Thanksgiving after all. I enjoyed watching several of the new channels last night here in Maple Leaf - 98115.


----------



## cliffg

Last night I went through and changed all of my SD series recordings in the DVR to the new corresponding HD channel.


For the first time, every series recording is now on an HD channel. Definitely a milestone.


(Of course, that doesn't mean everything I record is sourced as true HD material, but that's a different discussion. Although ... most of it is.)


Cliff


----------



## sangwpark

For those who might be interested. I'm getting the Korean pay channel, KOAMTV (ch.257) on clear QAM, 90-10 (or 90-19 on my Toshiba TV). It's probably temporary, but intriguing nonetheless










(edited)

I see ... free for 1 week to lure folks into subscribing. Crack dealers...


--

Sang


----------



## artseattle

I just realized that I first posted on this forum almost exactly 6 years ago in December of 2003. At that time, there were only about 3 or 4 true HD channels, no CBS or FOX but there was INHD1 and INHD2. How many times did you watch "Super Speedway?"


I'm remembering the old 5100 box. I hope no one is still using it. How about the Microsoft software? I still miss the old search engine.


Now we have over 100 HD channels. I have a 250 GB hard drive and a DVR that I actually like (DCX-3425). I still occasionally have an audio sync problem but either that's better or I've just gotten used to it. Maybe everybody moves their lips before they make a sound.


I've read this forum almost daily during this period and I see that many of the same members of this forum have been posting since 2003. I'll continue to subscribe but what are the new issues? I wish I had a copy of my bill from 2003. That's something to fight over.


This forum is a great example of how the internet can bring people of like minds together to foster change.


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/17605248
> 
> 
> For those who might be interested. I'm getting the Korean pay channel, KOAMTV (ch.257) on clear QAM, 90-10 (or 90-19 on my Toshiba TV). It's probably temporary, but intriguing nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited)
> 
> I see ... free for 1 week to lure folks into subscribing. Crack dealers...
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Sang



That's Cracktastic!


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher* /forum/post/17547130
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yeah, that was the show I was trying to record. My Tivo just refused to record it because the signal was so bad. Hopefully the re-showing of it on 113 will be ok. Guess I will call comcast to see what is going on (although I figure they will say it is not their fault). Hopefully it will be fixed by next week's episode.



Just tried to watch this week's ep of Legend of the Seeker from ch 110 and it was bad, again! The re-showing on channel 113 of last week's ep was great. So I'm switching my season's pass to ch 113. It's a week behind, but doesn't do me any good to get a crappy recording a week earlier.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/17605248
> 
> 
> Korean pay channel, KOAMTV (ch.257) on clear QAM



You probably already know this but there's a Korean channel OTA on KPST-DTx (can't remember whether x is 2, 3, or 4).


----------



## jeff28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/17605458
> 
> 
> I just realized that I first posted on this forum almost exactly 6 years ago in December of 2003. At that time, there were only about 3 or 4 true HD channels, no CBS or FOX but there was INHD1 and INHD2. How many times did you watch "Super Speedway?"
> 
> I'm remembering the old 5100 box. I hope no one is still using it. How about the Microsoft software? I still miss the old search engine.
> 
> Now we have over 100 HD channels. I have a 250 GB hard drive and a DVR that I actually like (DCX-3425). I still occasionally have an audio sync problem but either that's better or I've just gotten used to it. Maybe everybody moves their lips before they make a sound.
> 
> I've read this forum almost daily during this period and I see that many of the same members of this forum have been posting since 2003. I'll continue to subscribe but what are the new issues? I wish I had a copy of my bill from 2003. That's something to fight over.
> 
> This forum is a great example of how the internet can bring people of like minds together to foster change.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.



It is kinda like the end of a journey. One thing I still don't know, now that this analog-to-digital migration is complete and all the new HD is added, are they already maxed out on bandwidth again? As other channels come online will it take an act of congress to get them added, or are they sitting fat dumb and happy? This will be the next thing for me to keep an eye on. Would still love to see WGN, the HDNets, Comcast Sports Net (for the _Northwest_ Trailblazers) HD "Local on the 8's" and even HLN added (there's probably more but I'm not thinking of anything else on the fly).

Also, I'll be following their compression strategy very closely, and hoping for better technology to be deployed that is truly not noticeable. With fiber from the source for the local stations, why shouldn't the Comcast feed look better than the OTA feed?

Multi-room DVR, tru2way retail equipment, better options for leased equipment and the monthly fees for leased equipment are also on the radar of things to monitor.

For me, the journey continues, but the completion of this upgrade is definitely the most significant milestone yet.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/17609370
> 
> 
> Just tried to watch this week's ep of Legend of the Seeker from ch 110 and it was bad, again! The re-showing on channel 113 of last week's ep was great. So I'm switching my season's pass to ch 113. It's a week behind, but doesn't do me any good to get a crappy recording a week earlier.



That is what I have done, as well, after keeping an eye on 110 and seeing it's still jacked. It was the only show I watched on that station, so the KCPQ re-broadcast works for me.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/17609370
> 
> 
> Just tried to watch this week's ep of Legend of the Seeker from ch 110 and it was bad, again! The re-showing on channel 113 of last week's ep was great. So I'm switching my season's pass to ch 113. It's a week behind, but doesn't do me any good to get a crappy recording a week earlier.



If you have Netflix, you can stream it (along with Heroes)...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/17611085
> 
> 
> It is kinda like the end of a journey. One thing I still don't know, now that this analog-to-digital migration is complete and all the new HD is added, are they already maxed out on bandwidth again? As other channels come online will it take an act of congress to get them added, or are they sitting fat dumb and happy? This will be the next thing for me to keep an eye on. Would still love to see WGN, the HDNets, Comcast Sports Net (for the _Northwest_ Trailblazers) HD "Local on the 8's" and even HLN added (there's probably more but I'm not thinking of anything else on the fly).
> 
> Also, I'll be following their compression strategy very closely, and hoping for better technology to be deployed that is truly not noticeable. With fiber from the source for the local stations, why shouldn't the Comcast feed look better than the OTA feed?
> 
> Multi-room DVR, tru2way retail equipment, better options for leased equipment and the monthly fees for leased equipment are also on the radar of things to monitor.
> 
> For me, the journey continues, but the completion of this upgrade is definitely the most significant milestone yet.



Comcast removed about 40 analog channels, which should have created space for about 80 HD channels. They have added about 60 HD channels, so there should still be a fair bit of space for more HD channels, although I assume some of the space will be used for internet bandwidth and new services.


It won't be too long before Comcast once again becomes bandwidth constrained and I would bet that in a few years Comcast will reclaim the rest of the analog channels to create more space.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17611793
> 
> 
> If you have Netflix, you can stream it (along with Heroes)...



I do have Netflix, and have watched some of the eps there (thanks for the reminder, though.) But just like channel 113, Netflix availability falls behind what's broadcast on ch 110. I'd like to be able to view sooner than either ch 113 or Netflix make possible, but I guess not enough to hassle with Comcast over 1 channel that I want for 1 show.


For anyone else who has problems with ch 110, I looked at the signal level and I get 60 for ch 110 and +95 for all other locals (104-113) using the signal strength meter on my S3 TiVo. So I'm pretty sure the problem is with Comcast, but I won't be fighting that battle.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Is the UW-WSU game blacked out?


----------



## choli0090

Hi Folks,


Did KMYQ HD recently change from 22.1 on QAM? I purchased an HD tv last week & able to get all the broadcast HD channels straight from the line, but cannot find this channel anywhere on the scanned channel lineup.


If this did move, does someone know to what QAM channel # it moved to?


Thanks!!


----------



## FrayLo

So, I live in Ballard and finally got a bunch of the new HD channels that Comcast is rolling out. I also use a TiVoHD with a multistream cablecard.


Everything's great, except my TiVo isn't showing the right channels - for example, Channel 621 (according to the Comcast.com channel lineup) is ESPNU-HD, and I tune to that channel, and I do get ESPNU-HD. However, my TiVo claims that it's NFLHD.


I re-ran initial setup and chose "Comcast Seattle" as my channel lineup, but it didn't help.


Any thoughts on what's going on here, or how I can fix this?


[for what it's worth, I still have two 'channels' of ESPNHD listed in my program guide, and can tune to both last I checked - 173 and 623.]


----------



## ykiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/17614347
> 
> 
> Is the UW-WSU game blacked out?



I don't think it'll be blacked out. Haven't had a UW or WSU game blacked out yet this year (and I believe blackouts are something that happens with pro sports and not NCAA).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/17614347
> 
> 
> Is the UW-WSU game blacked out?



The Apple Cup will be shown on FSN-HD (channel 627) and FSN-SD (channel 30) at 3:30 pm. There will not be a blackout.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

The only reason I ask is that my Tivo has the word "Blackout" on the listing when I go to record it


----------



## cbutfan

(Long time reader, first time poster.)


I flipped through all the channels my TV's QAM tuner picked up with the latest Comcast change here in 98125 -- but I still don't see HD CBUT! Alas, it's really the only channel I care about. I have limited cable.


Does anyone see a HD CBUT on QAM in my area? I hope I don't have to buy a box to see it.


Thanks in advance,

-J


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbutfan* /forum/post/17616817
> 
> 
> (Long time reader, first time poster.)
> 
> 
> I flipped through all the channels my TV's QAM tuner picked up with the latest Comcast change here in 98125 -- but I still don't see HD CBUT! Alas, it's really the only channel I care about. I have limited cable.
> 
> 
> Does anyone see a HD CBUT on QAM in my area? I hope I don't have to buy a box to see it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -J



CBUT HD is located at 60-2 according to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_1188843 . In my area, it has been on 60-2 since July, but I also can't receive it because of the limited basic filter. I have brought this issue up to Comcast a couple of times and they have assured me that it will be available to limited basic customers when the transition is complete for the whole region. I will call again if I still don't see it by mid-December.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/17616664
> 
> 
> The only reason I ask is that my Tivo has the word "Blackout" on the listing when I go to record it



My TiVo guide info says blackout, too. Hope it's wrong. Guess we'll see at 3:30.


----------



## distantmantra

Time to start pining for all the HD channels we don't have yet!


BBC America HD, HDNet an HDNet movies are the big ones on my list. Any others that I'm forgetting? WGN HD?


Also, does anyone know if there is any way that we could possibly get the CTV affiliate from Vancouver? I'm still pissed the CTV has the Olympics now, and not CBC.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17617196
> 
> 
> Time to start pining for all the HD channels we don't have yet!
> 
> 
> BBC America HD, HDNet an HDNet movies are the big ones on my list. Any others that I'm forgetting? WGN HD?
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is any way that we could possibly get the CTV affiliate from Vancouver? I'm still pissed the CTV has the Olympics now, and not CBC.



It would be nice to have CTV during the Olympics, but I think there is just about zero chance of Comcast adding CTV. The problem with CTV is that they carry so little original content. Mostly, they just carry US network programming (check out the CTV schedule at http://shows.ctv.ca/Schedule.aspx?localstation=CIVT ). Because the local Seattle network affiliates have the rights to those shows, CTV's signal would probably be blacked out most nights during prime time.


Aside from the channels you have listed, I'd like to see Comcast SportsNet NW. That's pretty much it as far as existing HD channels go. I have all of the premium movie channels, so I guess I'd like their HD counterparts as they come available and the various Fox College Sports channels when they go HD (supposedly in 2010).


The fact is, Comcast now carries almost everything I watch in HD and there really isn't a whole lot left for me to complain about in terms of their HD lineup. At this point I am more interested in seeing Comcast add new features (revamped iGuide, remote DVR programming, etc.) than additional channels.


Even better would be to see the existing HD channels deliver more of their content in HD (obviously, that's not Comcast's fault).


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrayLo* /forum/post/17614477
> 
> 
> So, I live in Ballard and finally got a bunch of the new HD channels that Comcast is rolling out. I also use a TiVoHD with a multistream cablecard.
> 
> 
> Everything's great, except my TiVo isn't showing the right channels - for example, Channel 621 (according to the Comcast.com channel lineup) is ESPNU-HD, and I tune to that channel, and I do get ESPNU-HD. However, my TiVo claims that it's NFLHD.
> 
> 
> I re-ran initial setup and chose "Comcast Seattle" as my channel lineup, but it didn't help.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what's going on here, or how I can fix this?
> 
> 
> [for what it's worth, I still have two 'channels' of ESPNHD listed in my program guide, and can tune to both last I checked - 173 and 623.]



I contacted TiVo about the new channels on Wednesday... it should take a week (or so) to get the line-up fixed. Lake City, 98125


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17617196
> 
> 
> Time to start pining for all the HD channels we don't have yet!
> 
> 
> BBC America HD, HDNet an HDNet movies are the big ones on my list. Any others that I'm forgetting? WGN HD?
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is any way that we could possibly get the CTV affiliate from Vancouver? I'm still pissed the CTV has the Olympics now, and not CBC.



How about local KBTC? They are broadcasting HD now. I thought cable companies need to have whatever broadcast signals are. I also second comments above. Why do we have ESPN HD on two channels? I've noticed many of the SD channels now have the small screen.


To keep the new HD channels straight, I've made a table showing the HD and SD channel number and if its a west or east coast feed. It's the only way I can keep track of programs I want to watch.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17617876
> 
> 
> I contacted TiVo about the new channels on Wednesday... it should take a week (or so) to get the line-up fixed. Lake City, 98125



Lie. I live in 98008, but set the TiVo to 98042 some time ago because of lineup problems.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17618017
> 
> 
> To keep the new HD channels straight, I've made a table showing the HD and SD channel number and if its a west or east coast feed. It's the only way I can keep track of programs I want to watch.



I did a similar thing, but haven't figured out all the east coast feeds - Comedy Central, TLC are two I noticed right away. I make a note as I stumble onto them.


----------



## Mike777

The Apple Cup looked terrible. It looked atrocious on FSN-HD and it looked just as bad on FSN-SD.


Just when I think FSN can't get any worse, they dig down deep an put out an even worse picture. I swear this stuff looks like bad internet video from three years ago.


By far the worst looking of any football broadcast in the last week - HD or SD!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17619121
> 
> 
> The Apple Cup looked terrible. It looked atrocious on FSN-HD and it looked just as bad on FSN-SD.
> 
> 
> Just when I think FSN can't get any worse, they dig down deep an put out an even worse picture. I swear this stuff looks like bad internet video from three years ago.
> 
> 
> By far the worst looking of any football broadcast in the last week - HD or SD!



Sounds like you haven't seen ESPNU (621).


----------



## arf1410

I assume what was shown on FSN-HD wasn't actually in HD ...


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17618944
> 
> 
> I did a similar thing, but haven't figured out all the east coast feeds - Comedy Central, TLC are two I noticed right away. I make a note as I stumble onto them.



AMC HD is the east coast feed, which was really nice for watching Mad Men three hours earlier than usual. I thought TBS-HD was the same thing. I hope they don't change this.


----------



## hergertr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *troublebound* 
I did a similar thing, but haven't figured out all the east coast feeds - Comedy Central, TLC are two I noticed right away. I make a note as I stumble onto them.
I transferred my spreadsheet into a Word document. The feed is indicated by E or W except where it was irrelevant (E.G. news channels).

 

ComcastHD.doc 72k . file


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17619549
> 
> 
> I transferred my spreadsheet into a Word document. The feed is indicated by E or W except where it was irrelevant (E.G. news channels).



Thanks!


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike777* /forum/post/17619121
> 
> 
> The Apple Cup looked terrible. It looked atrocious on FSN-HD and it looked just as bad on FSN-SD.
> 
> 
> Just when I think FSN can't get any worse, they dig down deep an put out an even worse picture. I swear this stuff looks like bad internet video from three years ago.
> 
> 
> By far the worst looking of any football broadcast in the last week - HD or SD!



Looked to me like the field-level and near-field-level cameras were HD, but the main cameras up in the stands were low-quality SD. It's been that way all season for Husky games. It's a shame that the cameras that are used for 85% of the game action are non-HD. I assume there is some technical reason for how they deploy the various cameras, but who knows what it is.


As bad as the FSN "HD" broadcasts are, they are still much better than the FSN SD broadcasts from last season. They were pretty much unwatchable. Hard to figure why FSN can't get this right.


----------



## thomasjaffe

Here is Comcast pdf I made for a friend, lists channels sorted by number and sorted by name.

 

COMCAST CHANNELS.pdf 19.6533203125k . file


----------



## Chico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17618351
> 
> 
> Lie. I live in 98008, but set the TiVo to 98042 some time ago because of lineup problems.



I tried changing my zipcode to 98042 this morning, but here in Ballard I still have channels 679, 686- 689, 700-706, plus some others showing no guide data, "To be announced"


Do I need to select "South King County" instead of "Comcast"?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17622657
> 
> 
> I tried changing my zipcode to 98042 this morning, but here in Ballard I still have channels 679, 686- 689, 700-706, plus some others showing no guide data, "To be announced"
> 
> 
> Do I need to select "South King County" instead of "Comcast"?



As I recall, I let the TiVo decide by responding to questions about what channels were showing.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thomasjaffe* /forum/post/17621023
> 
> 
> Here is Comcast pdf I made for a friend, lists channels sorted by number and sorted by name.



Nice compilation but you missed a couple:

NFLHD 418 should be BOLD

NFLRZ 637 (not listed) should be added and in BOLD


NFL Red Zone 637 is my favorite channel when the Seahawks are not playing. You get all the "important" NFL action of every game and in HD!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17619990
> 
> 
> Looked to me like the field-level and near-field-level cameras were HD, but the main cameras up in the stands were low-quality SD. It's been that way all season for Husky games. It's a shame that the cameras that are used for 85% of the game action are non-HD. I assume there is some technical reason for how they deploy the various cameras, but who knows what it is.
> 
> 
> As bad as the FSN "HD" broadcasts are, they are still much better than the FSN SD broadcasts from last season. They were pretty much unwatchable. Hard to figure why FSN can't get this right.



I compared the SD broadcast (ch 30) with the "HD" broadcast ( ch 627) during the game and it is somewhat confusing. All the cameras on 627 were shooting 16:9 (wider FOV) so they were not 480i SD cameras. Also, they were not stretched in any way to make it fill a 16:9 frame. The image scale on 627 was no different Vertically or Horizontally except for the wider Field of View from a 16:9 camera.


So my guess is that they were using extreme compression and/or signal processing. The effect was there on the field-level cameras - it just wasn't as obvious. The shots from high up in the stands looked to me like they were over-processed the way one "over sharpens" a digital image from a cheap camera trying to make the image sharper than it would be otherwise. This causes edge effects where you have high contrast like the yard lines on the field. If you looked closely at those shots you could see the "extra" black lines on the edges of the white yard lines. These were not evident in the SD broadcast.


I'm not sure if all this is due to a lack of money or incompetence or what. But I hope they fix it before next season.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Out here on Kitsap Peninsula, I still haven't got any new HD channels yet.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/17617196
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is any way that we could possibly get the CTV affiliate from Vancouver? I'm still pissed the CTV has the Olympics now, and not CBC.



There's no technical reason they would not be able to add it: it's already on Comcast in Whatcom County, albeit only in SD.


I'd imagine that, more often than not, it would be a blank screen were it carried anywhere further south. There are local stations with exclusive rights to most of what's on CTV.


That said, Charter and Comcast carry CFCF/Montreal in the Burlington/Plattsburgh market, and Atlantic Broadband and Time Warner carry CFTO/Toronto in the Buffalo market.


----------



## distantmantra

I'd be fine with the black screen most of the time, I just want the Olympic coverage. I'd prefer to watch events live as they happen on the West coast, and not whenever NBC decides to show them.


----------



## mfisher76

I just noticed that my Tivo wasn't recording Heroes. I went to see why and noticed that the guide had some Healthlink Special listed instead of the new Heroes episode. Did anyone else have this problem with the guide? I went to comcast website to see what they had listed, and it also had the Healthlink Special listed. I don't have a comcast box, so I can't verify if that is listed on their box or not.


----------



## yvovandoorn

Same thing happened here mfisher. In 98107.


More is that E! is now TNTHD and channel 60 is gray, thus no Daily Show being recorded.


What in the world is going on.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17622657
> 
> 
> I tried changing my zipcode to 98042 this morning, but here in Ballard I still have channels 679, 686- 689, 700-706, plus some others showing no guide data, "To be announced"
> 
> 
> Do I need to select "South King County" instead of "Comcast"?



I got this response from TiVo...

"Go to:


- TiVo Central (by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote)


- Select Messages and Settings


- Select Settings


- Select Channels


- Select Channel List


- Press the ENTER key


Follow the onscreen instructions to complete this portion of the Guided Setup. Your TiVo DVR will ask you to answer questions regarding your channels to determine the correct channel lineup.


Please ensure that the TiVo is using zip code . When you are asked to select your provider, please choose . On the next screen, press the ENTER key. This will take you to a list of available lineups where you must choose . You will have an opportunity to review the lineup before finalizing your selection. Please note that it will not display any of your premium channels (such as HBO) until you advance to the next few screens.


If you have any further questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to your case number. We are open from 6:00 AM to 9:00 Pacific Time everyday."

*The important part... "Digital Rebuild".* Fixed all of my new channels!


----------



## Chico

Thanks thewarm, This brought me in out of "thecold".


The only thing I changed from your instructions was I used my zipcode 98107. All channels are coming in now, thank you very much. Tivo reactivated all the SD equivalent channels I had mapped out, so now I just need to go through them again and turn them off.


Thanks


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17624421
> 
> 
> I compared the SD broadcast (ch 30) with the "HD" broadcast ( ch 627) during the game and it is somewhat confusing. All the cameras on 627 were shooting 16:9 (wider FOV) so they were not 480i SD cameras.



I know a guy who worked the game for FSN. They did it in Widescreen 480i, not HD. He thinks that next year they'll be doing HD.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chico* /forum/post/17637860
> 
> 
> Thanks thewarm, This brought me in out of "thecold".
> 
> 
> The only thing I changed from your instructions was I used my zipcode 98107. All channels are coming in now, thank you very much. Tivo reactivated all the SD equivalent channels I had mapped out, so now I just need to go through them again and turn them off.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## gelyon

I'm receiving a bunch of new HD channels in Poulsbo (Bremerton Comcast) as of Dec 1, 2009. Noticed it yesterday, got the flyer in the mail today.


----------



## ocbrody

I had been receiving Comcast over QAM but today almost all the channels are gone except for the locals and a few others. Did something change? I'm in Greenwood.


Edit - Nevermind, guess they're almost done encrypting everything


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ocbrody* /forum/post/17649479
> 
> 
> I had been receiving Comcast over QAM but today almost all the channels are gone except for the locals and a few others. Did something change? I'm in Greenwood.



Comcast announced that they would be doing that by December 8. Sounds like they're running ahead of schedule.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/17624425
> 
> 
> Out here on Kitsap Peninsula, I still haven't got any new HD channels yet.



Have you got your new channels yet? It sounds like they've arrived in Poulsbo .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelyon* /forum/post/17645088
> 
> 
> I'm receiving a bunch of new HD channels in Poulsbo (Bremerton Comcast) as of Dec 1, 2009. Noticed it yesterday, got the flyer in the mail today.


----------



## saukriver

These questions may be dumb. I apologize in advance.


1. What digital channels in Bellevue area are encrypted QAM?


2. Do the first 30 channels broadcast simultaneously in both analog and digital?


3. Are there plans to encrypt the first 30 channels (if digital)?


I am trying to determine whether to buy a TV tuner card that is both analog + digital or whether the digital card will likely pick up the first 30 channels.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/17650327
> 
> 
> These questions may be dumb. I apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> 1. What digital channels in Bellevue area are encrypted QAM?
> 
> 
> 2. Do the first 30 channels broadcast simultaneously in both analog and digital?
> 
> 
> 3. Are there plans to encrypt the first 30 channels (if digital)?
> 
> 
> I am trying to determine whether to buy a TV tuner card that is both analog + digital or whether the digital card will likely pick up the first 30 channels.



Not the best time for encryption questions, since things are in a state of flux. Up through 29 should remain available in both analog and unencrypted digital. No current plans to encrypt those.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17651311
> 
> 
> Not the best time for encryption questions, since things are in a state of flux. Up through 29 should remain available in both analog and unencrypted digital. No current plans to encrypt those.



Analog will probably disappear one day, leaving only unencrypted QAM for channels 2-29 (and a selected few other channels) and encrypted QAM for the rest. Looks like Comcast is already planning to do that in Augusta, Georgia by February 1.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17636281 
Our time will come too. I doubt there are all that many limited basic customers around here either. It will free up a lot more bandwidth.


----------



## saukriver




> Quote:
> Up through 29 should remain available in both analog and unencrypted digital.



Thanks. Then a digital tuner should be all I need to get unencrypted digital.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17651311
> 
> 
> Not the best time for encryption questions, since things are in a state of flux. Up through 29 should remain available in both analog and unencrypted digital. No current plans to encrypt those.




Discovery is available as Channel 8 in analog...but I do not think it is on unencrypted digital less than 30...If so, what is the digital channel?


----------



## DreamWraith

FYI - In the Burlington/Mount Vernon Area (north of Everett) 98233, all non-basic channels were encrypted last night. No more FSN, Animal Planet, etc etc.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17653317
> 
> 
> Discovery is available as Channel 8 in analog...but I do not think it is on unencrypted digital less than 30...If so, what is the digital channel?



As of Oct 31 - from Pastiche's most recent QAM Channel Update here in this thread - it was on physical channel 103-4, virtual channel 8.


But who knows where/if it will end up between now & Dec 8 when Comcast finishes encrypting all Extended Basic channels.


----------



## jhhyde

Discovery is still available in unencrypted digital on 84-4. Almost all others are gone now. I think I saw Hallmark as still unencrypted though. Forgot the channel number because I rarely watch that channel.


----------



## jimre

Just did a re-scan with my HD Homerun here in North Bend - looks like they are moving digital channels around like crazy in preparation for the impending encryption. Discovery Channel was previously on 103-4, but is now showing up instead on BOTH 37-4 and 84-4, both with PSIP (virtual) channel 8. Most of the 30-70 channels still seem to be available so far, albeit on different physical channels than they were recently.


----------



## sangwpark

Yeah, those whose QAM cable channels disappeared suddenly, try a rescan first. Mine (in Tukwila) "disappeared" a week ago, but turns out Comcast shifted them to a different channel cluster. No doubt this is a precursor to encrypting them, but as of tonight I still got FSN, ESPN, etc.


--

Sang


----------



## dbsears87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelyon*  /forum/post/17645088
> 
> 
> I'm receiving a bunch of new HD channels in Poulsbo (Bremerton Comcast) as of Dec 1, 2009. Noticed it yesterday, got the flyer in the mail today.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17649533
> 
> 
> Comcast announced that they would be doing that by December 8. Sounds like they're running ahead of schedule.



Hi, I am in Bremerton/Silverdale area and was wondering what new channels you are referring too?


Also do you guys happen to know if we can get the DCX3400 series DVR's? I am going to be signing up soon for my new house next week hopefully.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhhyde* /forum/post/17653507
> 
> 
> Discovery is still available in unencrypted digital on 84-4. Almost all others are gone now. I think I saw Hallmark as still unencrypted though. Forgot the channel number because I rarely watch that channel.













Yup. Basically the days of "free" Digital Economy (or whatever the plan is called today) is over.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbsears87* /forum/post/17653958
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in Bremerton/Silverdale area and was wondering what new channels you are referring too?
> 
> 
> Also do you guys happen to know if we can get the DCX3400 series DVR's? I am going to be signing up soon for my new house next week hopefully.



I've got a couple quick pointers for you. First, if you're living in the "Bremerton/Silverdale" area, you might want to check your home address with Wave Broadband (unless you've already checked with Comcast).


Second, in (roughly) April/May, there's been major changes at Comcast in regards to how to watch television. It's nice that they're working on ways to add new channels, but video quality sucks enough as is, and it makes things more difficult/confusing when you're wanting to record a program on a channel between 2 & 99. For those of us less fortunate customers who only rely on a VCR, you must set your cable box to one channel (leave it alone), and have your VCR on Channel 3 or 4. Anybody in the home at the time of recording (who might not like the show) must suffer in watching (if that's the only TV).


Third, in regards to the DCX3400, I don't have the information anymore regarding the Bremerton station for Comcast, but it's rumored to come to Wave Broadband sometime in the first half of 2010.


Oh, before you ask, you can reach Wave Broadband at *(866) WAVE-123* (866-928-3123). Also, I know this isn't a Wave Broadband topic, but I have the information needed regarding borderlines for cable operators.


----------



## Pain999

For those HTPC's with a QAM tuner in Seattle your channels moved again to 34.x - 38.x


Here are some of them:

34.10 CNBC

35.1 MSNBC

35.2 FOX NEWS

35.3 TruTV

35.4 Lifetime

35.5 A&E

35.6 Food

35.8 TBS

35.9 USA

36.3 Bravo

36.5 Fox Sports Network

36.6 ESPN

37.2 FX

37.4 Discovery

37.5 TLC

37.6 Spike

37.7 Syfy

37.8 AMC

37.9 Comedy

37.11 CMT

38.1 C-SPAN

38.2 C-SPAN2

38.7 CNN

38.12 HLN

38.82 Animal Planet

60.2 CBUT


----------



## amann1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbsears87* /forum/post/17653958
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in Bremerton/Silverdale area and was wondering what new channels you are referring too?
> 
> 
> Also do you guys happen to know if we can get the DCX3400 series DVR's? I am going to be signing up soon for my new house next week hopefully.



I picked up the 320GB version of the DCX3400 from the Bremerton Comcast office about a month ago. If you don't request it specifically, they'll probably give you one of the older boxes thinking you won't know the difference.


The new channels that just appeared in Kitsap a couple days ago - and elsewhere several months ago - are a few dozen HD stations. They're the HD versions of stations Comcast already carried (and still carries) in SD form. Some of them are East coast feeds and some are West coast. Take a look at the channel lineup on Comcast's website and you'll see most of the new HD channels (and some previously existing HD channels) under channel numbers 600 and up.


----------



## newguy416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain999* /forum/post/17656637
> 
> 
> For those HTPC's with a QAM tuner in Seattle your channels moved again to 34.x - 38.x
> 
> 
> Here are some of them:
> 
> 34.10 CNBC
> 
> 35.1 MSNBC
> 
> 35.2 FOX NEWS
> 
> 35.3 TruTV
> 
> 35.4 Lifetime
> 
> 35.5 A&E
> 
> 35.6 Food
> 
> 35.8 TBS
> 
> 35.9 USA
> 
> 36.3 Bravo
> 
> 36.5 Fox Sports Network
> 
> 36.6 ESPN
> 
> 37.2 FX
> 
> 37.4 Discovery
> 
> 37.5 TLC
> 
> 37.6 Spike
> 
> 37.7 Syfy
> 
> 37.8 AMC
> 
> 37.9 Comedy
> 
> 37.11 CMT
> 
> 38.1 C-SPAN
> 
> 38.2 C-SPAN2
> 
> 38.7 CNN
> 
> 38.12 HLN
> 
> 38.82 Animal Planet
> 
> 60.2 CBUT



Thank you! I could not find ESPN. This is becoming a pain. Exactly what they want.


----------



## burndawgz

Given the recent comcast shuffle, I remapped QAM on my downstairs DLP (Mits circa 2006) last week, but went to tune in the 3A state FB final on FSN tonight (36-5, 83-5) and got NADA. In fact, almost all the expanded clear QAMs I had just two days ago are now gone. Reprogramming tonight made no difference on the Mits. However, all the local QAMs _are_ still there.


Sooooo, went upstairs to my recently purchased LCD (Visio '09) and FSN (36-5) came in just fine. Three days ago, FSN (83-5) also came in... but now the Visio shows that as "scrambled". So why the difference?


Silicondust still shows the full range of QAM extendeds unscrambled for my zip. http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_1212716 


I guess the moral of this story is that all QAM tuners do not operate alike.


----------



## Pain999

Here is the full list of the moved QAM channels I have in Seattle


34.1 ESPN2

34.2 SPEED

34.3 VS

34.5 HISTORY

34.6 ABC FAMILY

34.7 Nick

34.8 HALMARK

34.9 TOON

34.10 CNBC

35.1 MSNBC

35.2 FOX NEWS

35.3 TruTV

35.4 Lifetime

35.5 AETV

35.6 Food

35.7 TNT

35.8 TBS

35.9 USA

35.10 VH1

36.2 EP

36.3 Bravo

36.5 FSN

36.6 ESPN

36.7 HGTV

36.40 MTV2

37.1 BET

37.2 FX

37.3 OXYGEN

37.4 Discovery

37.5 TLC

37.6 Spike

37.7 Syfy

37.8 AMC

37.9 Comedy

37.10 MTV

37.11 CMT

38.1 C-SPAN

38.2 C-SPAN2

38.7 CNN

38.12 HLN

38.82 Animal Planet

38.83 TRAV

60.2 CBUT (HD)


----------



## rajeshh

Hello, I am new to QAM and just got a HDHomeRun last couple of days. Reading the last few pages, definitely seems things are in flux. I have got it running and can see some channels in my Vista Media center.

I have only limited basic cable account. The question I have is how do I know which channels in the list above are in HD vs just the SD in digital? For example, for ESPN, should I see the 4:3 signal or ESPNHD? Note in asking this, I am not being greedy, just want to make sure I am getting what I am supposed to ;-)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajeshh* /forum/post/17666091
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to QAM and just got a HDHomeRun last couple of days. Reading the last few pages, definitely seems things are in flux. I have got it running and can see some channels in my Vista Media center.
> 
> I have only limited basic cable account. The question I have is how do I know which channels in the list above are in HD vs just the SD in digital? For example, for ESPN, should I see the 4:3 signal or ESPNHD? Note in asking this, I am not being greedy, just want to make sure I am getting what I am supposed to ;-)



That's easy. NONE of these "free" channels are HD, except for local stations.


And after this Tues (Dec 8) you should no longer expect to see ESPN - or ANY channels between 30-70 - via a clear-QAM tuner like HD Homerun. That's the date Comcast has said they will start encrypting these former "expanded basic" channels.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajeshh* /forum/post/17666091
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to QAM and just got a HDHomeRun last couple of days. Reading the last few pages, definitely seems things are in flux. I have got it running and can see some channels in my Vista Media center.
> 
> I have only limited basic cable account. The question I have is how do I know which channels in the list above are in HD vs just the SD in digital? For example, for ESPN, should I see the 4:3 signal or ESPNHD? Note in asking this, I am not being greedy, just want to make sure I am getting what I am supposed to ;-)



As a limited basic customer I don't believe you are _supposed_ to get ESPN at all, so I wouldn't count on it being there for too much longer, since I'm sure eventually they are going to encrypt most channels above 29. However, to answer your question, the only channels you should expect to see in HD are the locals. Keep in mind that both and SD and an HD version of the locals are transmitted.


----------



## DamnComcast

Anyone having problems with a few HD channels recently?

Starz HD - 530, 531, 533

Travel Channel HD - 654

Cartoon Network HD - 680

and a couple more I can't remember


----------



## sangwpark

Upside of QAM encryption ... I get 22-1 now. Downside ... sniff ... a sad day at my houshold... /sniff.


--

Sang


----------



## desmondo163

In SeaTac I still have the Disney channel via QAM, but it looks like the others are gone.


Does anybody know whether or not Discovery HD will be available with limited basic (I would assume not, but then again I'm not even sure why Discovery SD is available)?


----------



## SeattleAl

All of the 91-x and up channels are encrypted, but the 3n-x channels are still unencrypted at my house. We'll see how long that lasts. Almost all of the expanded basic channels are in that range.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desmondo163* /forum/post/17684264
> 
> 
> In SeaTac I still have the Disney channel via QAM, but it looks like the others are gone.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know whether or not Discovery HD will be available with limited basic (I would assume not, but then again I'm not even sure why Discovery SD is available)?



Discovery SD (channel 8) is part of limited basic

Discovery HD (channel 668) is not

Disney SD (channel 41) is not


----------



## Mevi

Just need to vent here - comcast cut off clearqam for me, a paying digital subscriber. I don't use their box and I loath their "free" HD Box (which, coincidentally, is the only box with firewire they're willing to offer me for an additional $6 /month)


Lets do the math:


Hauppauge 2250 - Dual tuner (1 input) - Basically useless. Can only record 1 input if attaching STB. If attaching DTA, lose QAM HD locals.

2250 + 2 TVs = 4 tuners in my home. Comcast expects me to pay an additional $24/mo to continue to get the same service I have in my house (HD Boxes for each TV, since DTA's don't do locals).


I don't think so. "For the customer" my butt. So enraged. Been peeved since my wife asked me about her shows not recording at lunch today.


----------



## arf1410

I understand Comcast's desire to protect their product from theft, but I wonder if the underlying motivation is to force us to rent their boxes, which I'm guessing is highly profitable. If the goal really was just to protect signal, technically speaking, wouldn't there be a cost effective method to have a single box in garage or point of entry that would unencrypt all channels a person was paying for, for the entire house?


What's next, Comcast encrypting the telephone signal and internet in a way that would force us to rent a de-crypter for each telephone and each PC? Then would be the electric company transmitting electricity at 90 Hz, then letting us rent an adapter for each electrical outlet to drop that to 60 Hz so our appliances could use it? Whoops...didn't mean to give these companies any ideas....


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mevi* /forum/post/17685380
> 
> 
> Just need to vent here - comcast cut off clearqam for me, a paying digital subscriber. I don't use their box and I loath their "free" HD Box (which, coincidentally, is the only box with firewire they're willing to offer me for an additional $6 /month)
> 
> 
> Lets do the math:
> 
> 
> Hauppauge 2250 - Dual tuner (1 input) - Basically useless. Can only record 1 input if attaching STB. If attaching DTA, lose QAM HD locals.
> 
> 2250 + 2 TVs = 4 tuners in my home. Comcast expects me to pay an additional $24/mo to continue to get the same service I have in my house (HD Boxes for each TV, since DTA's don't do locals).
> 
> 
> I don't think so. "For the customer" my butt. So enraged. Been peeved since my wife asked me about her shows not recording at lunch today.



Sorry, but the days of "boxless" TV went out the window with the CRT (and analog TV transmission)... Since you are using a PC, you can cross your fingers and hope that the _new_ Ceton Cable-Card tuners are not vaporware.


Then again, you'll have to buy the new tuner, upgrade to Windows 7, AND lease a Multi-Stream CC from your cableco.


Another way to look at cable now, is that it is an equal playing field in the Cable vs. Sat. wars... *everybody needs a box*.


----------



## jimre

If Comcast were solely interested in device-leasing revenue, they likely wouldn't be giving away DTAs for free. Overall, I DO think that's one of Comcast's business goals, but in this case Comcast is responding to pressure from their content-provider networks. Many of these channels charge Comcast a per-subscriber fee, and they have expressed concern that Comcast is screwing them out revenue - by distributing a digital version of their channels for "free".


Of course Comcast will soon be solving THAT problem - they'll own all the provider networks, too 


I also blame the FCC for caving in to Comcast's DTA-encryption waiver request. Forget the tiny minority of us with PC tuners - this decision was a real disservice to the millions of Americans who've only recently starting using digital TVs (most of which now have QAM tuners).


----------



## newlinux

I use QAM PC tuners and QAM TVs. I really only need extended basic to be available in this manner. But since they are now encrypted (or will be shortly) I downgraded to limited basic because they now have little advantage to me over direcTV (and direcTV has some things I liked back when I switched - at the time it had way more HD channels for instance). I only have 2 TVs that I want access to all the channels from. I was using QAM tuners everwhere else.


I understand their reasonings, but it eliminates a big advantage they had for me as a customer over satellite. Only one of my TVs has a cable card, and it is the same TV I would hook a box to anyway...


----------



## snooby

*Speak with your wallets and feet!* Demonstrate your anger by switching to another provider then let Comcast know why you switched.


Cable TV now offers very little advantage over other options, so this shouldn't really impact you much. If it's available in your area, FiOS offers the essentially the same channels in clear QAM as Comcast after the encryption.


I don't want to use Windows 7 Media Center, so my only option now is cable boxes and IR blasters. I realized I mostly record the OTA channels anyway, so I'm going to go without an automated solution for "expanded basic" channels for now and maybe use an IR blaster later. I'm switching to FiOS and bought an additional HD tuner (to replace my analog one). I'll probably use the analog tuner to record the signal from the FiOS cable box. If you want to record HD channels from the STB, you may want to look at the HD-PVR.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17686535
> 
> 
> What's next, Comcast encrypting the telephone signal and internet in a way that would force us to rent a de-crypter for each telephone and each PC? Then would be the electric company transmitting electricity at 90 Hz, then letting us rent an adapter for each electrical outlet to drop that to 60 Hz so our appliances could use it? Whoops...didn't mean to give these companies any ideas....



Oh Arf, you're joking, right? Or maybe just young...the Bell System had a monopoly on phone equipment until it was broken up in the 1980s. No one owned their phones, they were leased from the phone company, and paid for many times over. Sadly, the feckless FCC and the toothless DOJ have been unable to encourage competition in the STB market, which was what CableCard was supposed to do. They allowed the cablecos to cripple and stall it, always promising something newer/better/cheaper but never delivering (tru2way?). I guess the FCC was busy with dirty words and flashes of breast.


I've always thought cable boxes have no more technology in them than the $20 DVD player, $100 Blu-Ray player, or at most a $250 netbook. Why they should cost $15/month to rent is a mystery - well not a mystery, that's what monopolies do.


As for electricity, I know Edison, Westinghouse, and Tesla competed over AC vs. DC transmission. I assume there was some turning point when government standardized the method, voltage, and cycles for the country, but I couldn't find it in a quick Wikipedia search.


I think the lesson is that government needs to set the standards and the terms of competition in a way that promotes the consumer's interest.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

No offense Arf, now that I'm almost 50, I've been itching to lord my advanced age over others .


----------



## gameboy

This is a really good excuse for me to watch less TV. I am going to cut my cable and go back to OTA. HD quality on OTA is far superior anyway.


Bye, bye Comcast.


I will say it is a D!CK move to do this in the beginning of the month so that we have to pay for the full month.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gameboy* /forum/post/17689755
> 
> 
> This is a really good excuse for me to watch less TV. I am going to cut my cable and go back to OTA. HD quality on OTA is far superior anyway.
> 
> 
> Bye, bye Comcast.
> 
> 
> I will say it is a D!CK move to do this in the beginning of the month so that we have to pay for the full month.



You can't say you weren't warned. Also, cable charges are prorated, so it doesn't matter much when you drop the service.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17688429
> 
> 
> As for electricity, I know Edison, Westinghouse, and Tesla competed over AC vs. DC transmission. I assume there was some turning point when government standardized the method, voltage, and cycles for the country, but I couldn't find it in a quick Wikipedia search.



Seems to me the turning point was the inability, at the time, to transmit DC over long distances.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17686741
> 
> 
> Another way to look at cable now, is that it is an equal playing field in the Cable vs. Sat. wars... *everybody needs a box*.



Yep, and with that level playing field and the luck to be in a FIOS neighborhood - I switched.


FIOS is absolutely fantastic.

(there is a nice house for sale across the street if you hate cable enough to move







)


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Art, there must be more to the story than DC transmission. How did we get standardized on 120V, 60Hz AC service with the standard 2-hole and 3-hole outlets? Was Westinghouse dominant enough to make that standard stick, or did some government or engineering standards committee set the standard? Perhaps one of the electrical engineers here could chime in.


Anyway, the point, and it bears repeating, was that breaking up the Bell System via government action fostered competitive markets in telephone equipment, long distance rates, and eventually internet access too, with great benefits to consumers of selection and price. (And the detriment of dinnertime phone calls, "Would you like to switch your long distance to MCI?") The Clinton FCC tried to create a competive market in set top boxes with CableCard, but the Bush FCC dropped the ball. And that's why, if I want HD over cable, I have to pay $25 extra for 2 STBs over and above the already rapacious subscription programming fees.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17691329
> 
> 
> Art, there must be more to the story than DC transmission. How did we get standardized on 120V, 60Hz AC service with the standard 2-hole and 3-hole outlets? Was Westinghouse dominant enough to make that standard stick, or did some government or engineering standards committee set the standard? Perhaps one of the electrical engineers here could chime in.
> 
> ...



Well I don't know the ENTIRE history but I remember that Edison wanted to use DC and Tesla wanted to use AC. AC won out because of the Transformer (which has no easy/cheap DC equivalent). It was realized early on that centralized power plants were more cost efficient and distributing power over long distances had to consider power loss, which is related to wire resistance. Loss is proportional to the square of the current, so increasing voltage and reducing current could deliver the same Power with less loss. Transforming high voltage AC to lower voltage was a snap with a transformer. I can't even imagine a DC scheme on the scale of the US power grid.


The 120 Volt standard was a compromise. Higher voltage was considered too dangerous for home appliances (you can survive a 120 jolt but maybe not a 480 jolt). Because of transformer designs it was easy to deliver two 120 volt lines to a home that were out of phase so that between them you get 240 volts for certain high-power devices like dryers, water heaters and stoves. So most US homes have this 240/120 scheme where 240 is available but neither "hot" wire is more than 120 volts from Ground (Neutral) for safety.


60 Hz came from Westinghouse generator design as a convenient frequency based on their 1800 RPM generator. There was reluctance to use 50 Hz because that was used in Europe and we did not want to appear to "copy" Europeans. 60 Hz also divides easily for timing purposes. I do not know when the US government mandated 120 Volts and 60 Hz as a standard because for decades individual cities had their own standards. I will have to research that one.


Maybe someone else can talk about 3-hole outlets.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17691329
> 
> 
> Art, there must be more to the story than DC transmission. How did we get standardized on 120V, 60Hz AC service with the standard 2-hole and 3-hole outlets? Was Westinghouse dominant enough to make that standard stick, or did some government or engineering standards committee set the standard? Perhaps one of the electrical engineers here could chime in.



It's my understanding (and I worked for Westinghouse Broadcasting for a number of years), that after Edison sold his electric division to General Electric, that GE moved to AC in the early 1890's. It was clear that DC just couldn't be distributed. Edison's solution was to generate power near where it was going to be used. Meanwhile, George Westinghouse was building hydropower plants and a distribution system. His big success was getting the contract to provide electricity for the Chicago World's Fair in 1893.


As to the three hole plug system, don't know anything about that.


----------



## ppshooky

After December 8, all my digital stations were moved to the 3X-XX range.


As of this morning, my tv is now reporting that those channels are scrambled.


Guess it's time to see if Verizon or Qwest offers cable in my area.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17688429
> 
> 
> As for electricity, I know Edison, Westinghouse, and Tesla competed over AC vs. DC transmission. I assume there was some turning point when government standardized the method, voltage, and cycles for the country, but I couldn't find it in a quick Wikipedia search.



No firm dates, but interesting articles:

War of Currents
 
AC power plugs 

Utility Frequencies


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/17695748
> 
> 
> After December 8, all my digital stations were moved to the 3X-XX range.
> 
> 
> As of this morning, my tv is now reporting that those channels are scrambled.
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to see if Verizon or Qwest offers cable in my area.



Yes, they are all encrypted now on my segment as well.


I guess I don't really care since the lost channels are all in SD, and I watch them in HD on my HD DVRs anyway. On the PCs and the DVD recorder, I have the free DTA's, and last year's free cable box, the DCT-700.


As long as the local HD channels are still clear QAM, this doesn't affect me much.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/17697533
> 
> 
> Yes, they are all encrypted now on my segment as well.
> 
> 
> I guess I don't really care since the lost channels are all in SD, and I watch them in HD on my HD DVRs anyway. On the PCs and the DVD recorder, I have the free DTA's, and last year's free cable box, the DCT-700.
> 
> 
> As long as the local HD channels are still clear QAM, this doesn't affect me much.



I thought the local HD stations wouldn't come through on the DTA boxes?


I asked various users and was told it would not.


But my dad said that he was pretty sure it worked at their house.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/17698032
> 
> 
> I thought the local HD stations wouldn't come through on the DTA boxes?
> 
> 
> I asked various users and was told it would not.
> 
> 
> But my dad said that he was pretty sure it worked at their house.



They don't "come thru" on the DTA boxes - those devices are not HD-capable. Run a separate cable into a QAM-capable tuner (either a PC tuner, or built into a digital TV) to tune the HD locals directly


----------



## yvovandoorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/17634857
> 
> 
> I got this response from TiVo...
> 
> "Go to:
> 
> 
> - TiVo Central (by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote)
> 
> 
> - Select Messages and Settings
> 
> 
> - Select Settings
> 
> 
> - Select Channels
> 
> 
> - Select Channel List
> 
> 
> - Press the ENTER key
> 
> 
> Follow the onscreen instructions to complete this portion of the Guided Setup. Your TiVo DVR will ask you to answer questions regarding your channels to determine the correct channel lineup.
> 
> 
> Please ensure that the TiVo is using zip code . When you are asked to select your provider, please choose . On the next screen, press the ENTER key. This will take you to a list of available lineups where you must choose . You will have an opportunity to review the lineup before finalizing your selection. Please note that it will not display any of your premium channels (such as HBO) until you advance to the next few screens.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to your case number. We are open from 6:00 AM to 9:00 Pacific Time everyday."
> 
> *The important part... "Digital Rebuild".* Fixed all of my new channels!



Just tried this with both 98125 and 98107 (my zip). No workie. I just see Basic and Extended Basic. Did the channel line up and it looks to be accurate as to what I found on http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx but only certain people at Comcast would know if that is correct or not.


----------



## rback

As of today, in Kirkland, my expanded basic channels became encrypted as well. I have multiple PC TV Tuners that could record clear-QAM that are now somewhat obsolete, though I could convert them to recording OTA HD instead.


Still it's a pain. I pay for digital cable in my house and expect to be able to access it on any device I choose. I saw in some messages on this thread that some are switching to Verizon FIOS.


Does FIOS broadcast clear QAM from point of entry to your house so that existing cable wall outlets do not need a converter box? If so, does anyone know if Verizon has plans to encrypt their QAM signals as well?


If not, then it's time to start talking with my feet and switch to Verizon FIOS, which luckily is available in my area.


----------



## kickass69

It's what I've been saying all along. rback has said it that we should be able to get any and all channels we pay for on any device we choose with or without DRM/HDCP. All because they don't want to upgrade traps and have us have another box, we're going backwards. QAM tuners are able to receive entire digital cable lineups...hell I was using my analog cable tuner when analog channels were still plentiful. One way or another it'll always look better using the TV's own tuner, channel changing much faster and picture quality is negligible using direct coax to the back of the HDTV vs HDMI. Nothing but a cash grab by cable companies and overinflated numbers about cable tv piracy. Our split from the pole leading to our houses or our outlets in our apartments, we should do what we want with since we paid for their service. Just one more thing people will cancel cable for altogether, go to FIOS or go OTA HD and watch shows online.


----------



## zyland

Some ideas I had about how to do this

cable straight into QAM tuner, downside = don't get expanded basic channels
cable straight into DTA, output of DTA into NTSC tuner, downside = don't get HD locals
split cable, one output goes into tuner (QAM), other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into second tuner (NTSC), downside = requires and uses two tuners + hassle of changing between QAM tuner and NTSC tuner + hassle of two remotes
split cable, one output goes into A input of AB switch, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into B input of AB switch, output of AB switch goes to NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of getting up to change A/B switch + hassle of two remotes
split cable, one ouput goes into UHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into VHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, output of VHF/UHF combiner goes into NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of two remotes

If you don't want another cable box and don't mind managing two remotes, #5 sounds like the best compromise, the VHF input picks up channel 3 or 4 of the DTA (the DTA's only available output) and the UHF input should get any QAM channels that Comcast is sending out unencrypted. Assuming Comcast doesn't start carrying QAM channels on any VHF channels. Make sure that your DTA is on when you scan for channels, Also, you will need to switch to analog 3 or 4 to watch the Expanded channels with your TV remote and change to your desired channel with the DTA remote.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rback* /forum/post/17698937
> 
> 
> I pay for digital cable in my house and expect to be able to access it on any device I choose.
> 
> ...
> 
> Does FIOS broadcast clear QAM from point of entry to your house so that existing cable wall outlets do not need a converter box?



As far as I know, no cable company in the world does this for single homes. I read somewhere that the equipment to do so is thousands of dollars and is used in hotels etc.



> Quote:
> If so, does anyone know if Verizon has plans to encrypt their QAM signals as well?



FIOS is no different than cable, FIOS is pure digital and encrypt everything but the 'limited basic' channels.



> Quote:
> If not, then it's time to start talking with my feet and switch to Verizon FIOS, which luckily is available in my area.



FIOS is far superior to cable and now that both require STB/CableCARD, there is no reason to avoid FIOS. It can be cheaper too.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17699024
> 
> 
> Some ideas I had about how to do this
> 
> cable straight into QAM tuner, downside = don't get expanded basic channels
> cable straight into DTA, output of DTA into NTSC tuner, downside = don't get HD locals
> split cable, one output goes into tuner (QAM), other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into second tuner (NTSC), downside = requires and uses two tuners + hassle of changing between QAM tuner and NTSC tuner + hassle of two remotes
> split cable, one output goes into A input of AB switch, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into B input of AB switch, output of AB switch goes to NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of getting up to change A/B switch + hassle of two remotes
> split cable, one ouput goes into UHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into VHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, output of VHF/UHF combiner goes into NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of two remotes
> 
> If you don't want another cable box and don't mind managing two remotes, #5 sounds like the best compromise, the VHF input picks up channel 3 or 4 of the DTA (the DTA's only available output) and the UHF input should get any QAM channels that Comcast is sending out unencrypted. Assuming Comcast doesn't start carrying QAM channels on any VHF channels. Make sure that your DTA is on when you scan for channels, Also, you will need to switch to analog 3 or 4 to watch the Expanded channels with your TV remote and change to your desired channel with the DTA remote.



I guess if you just got an HD cable box, you could avoid most of this.


However, the plan for my bedroom system is to feed the DTA into the DVD recorder, then feed the DVD recorder into an HDMI input on the TV. The RF will be split coming out of the wall outlet and fed directly into the TV for the clear QAM HD locals.


----------



## jimre

FIOS has *always* limited clear-QAM channels to just local (SD/HD) plus a few random limited-basic channels. Comcast is just now "catching up" to them, in terms of restrictions. There may be other reasons to prefer FIOS (if you're lucky enough to even have a choice) but making full use of your clear-QAM tuners is NOT one of them.


----------



## jameskollar

So questions, now that the channels are encrypted, didn't the DTA's lose those channels too? And doesn't Comcast still broaddcast analog for channels 1-13 (more?). If this is true, then except for getting the digital version of the analogs, what use is a DTA? I don't have a DTA and have not watched any analog in months, just curious.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17701946
> 
> 
> So questions, now that the channels are encrypted, didn't the DTA's lose those channels too? And doesn't Comcast still broaddcast analog for channels 1-13 (more?). If this is true, then except for getting the digital version of the analogs, what use is a DTA? I don't have a DTA and have not watched any analog in months, just curious.



The encryption is more like simple "scrambling" - and the DTAs can decrypt it just fine. It's using what they call "privacy mode". Remember the controversy a couple years ago when people discovered they could see their neighbor's OnDemand p*rn movies when scanning thru clear-QAM channels? Comcast added "Privacy mode" - a lightweight encryption layer - to all OnDemand streams to solve that problem.


And now they're using it to protect expanded-basic channels, because "Privacy Mode" decryption is built into all their set-top boxes, even the cheapo DTAs. Despite the FCC ban on proprietary integrated box security, Comcast successfully argued that "privacy mode" in DTAs isn't really "integrated security". And the FCC back on Aug 28 caved in and agreed, granting Comcast a waiver to do what they did this week.


----------



## YPMark

Hey I was just wondering about doing OTA in the olympia/lacey area? I did antennaweb.org and it looks like there aren't many channels I can even pick up. Does anyone do OTA in Olympia/Lacey area? Or am I just stuck with comcast...(no fios in this area)


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17699024
> 
> 
> Some ideas I had about how to do this
> 
> cable straight into QAM tuner, downside = don't get expanded basic channels
> cable straight into DTA, output of DTA into NTSC tuner, downside = don't get HD locals
> split cable, one output goes into tuner (QAM), other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into second tuner (NTSC), downside = requires and uses two tuners + hassle of changing between QAM tuner and NTSC tuner + hassle of two remotes
> split cable, one output goes into A input of AB switch, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into B input of AB switch, output of AB switch goes to NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of getting up to change A/B switch + hassle of two remotes
> split cable, one ouput goes into UHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, other output goes into DTA, output of DTA into VHF input of VHF/UHF combiner, output of VHF/UHF combiner goes into NTSC/QAM tuner, downside = hassle of two remotes
> 
> If you don't want another cable box and don't mind managing two remotes, #5 sounds like the best compromise, the VHF input picks up channel 3 or 4 of the DTA (the DTA's only available output) and the UHF input should get any QAM channels that Comcast is sending out unencrypted. Assuming Comcast doesn't start carrying QAM channels on any VHF channels. Make sure that your DTA is on when you scan for channels, Also, you will need to switch to analog 3 or 4 to watch the Expanded channels with your TV remote and change to your desired channel with the DTA remote.



So for #5, rather tham inputing UHF, you would input QAM, which this device would pass thru? Looks like one can get one of these at radio shack for ~15$? Can someone verify this will work as directed, as it seems simpler than a mechanical A/B switch...Just not sure how many more times I can split a signal in my house, which already has 4 TVs, Internet, and now Tele on the cable...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17702035
> 
> 
> The encryption is more like simple "scrambling" - and the DTAs can decrypt it just fine. It's using what they call "privacy mode". Remember the controversy a couple years ago when people discovered they could see their neighbor's OnDemand p*rn movies when scanning thru clear-QAM channels? Comcast added "Privacy mode" - a lightweight encryption layer - to all OnDemand streams to solve that problem.
> 
> 
> And now they're using it to protect expanded-basic channels, because "Privacy Mode" decryption is built into all their set-top boxes, even the cheapo DTAs. Despite the FCC ban on proprietary integrated box security, Comcast successfully argued that "privacy mode" in DTAs isn't really "integrated security". And the FCC back on Aug 28 caved in and agreed, granting Comcast a waiver to do what they did this week.



Oh, I see, so that's why the fuss over DTA's. So I can get back the digital SD version of the channels as long as I am paying for them which would also indiacte that Comcast must be able to "see" the DTA and ping it to turn on expanded basic. Also explains why you lose the HD portion. Thanks!


----------



## arf1410

PS...I wonder if in using #5 above, I could program a Logitech remote to access any channel, without the need to use 2 remotes, and explain to wife what to do...


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17703106
> 
> 
> PS...I wonder if in using #5 above, I could program a Logitech remote to access any channel, without the need to use 2 remotes, and explain to wife what to do...



You would need macros to make that work which of course the Logitech can do (I own a MX850 which has similar capabilities). Problem is I cannot think of a singe way to make it completely seemless. You need to "switch" from one configuration to the other. Merely cyclying with the channel up/down is not going to do it. I suupose you could use a device where you've set up macros for the different channels and then "hit" the channel button you want to see but no surfing via channel button.


My best guess is that you'd be able to get 80% of the way there by setting up two separate devices which when you switch to the device fires off a macro to change the setup. Cool thing is you only have one remote to deal with. Downside, not seemless.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17702615
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, so that's why the fuss over DTA's. So I can get back the digital SD version of the channels as long as I am paying for them which would also indiacte that Comcast must be able to "see" the DTA and ping it to turn on expanded basic. Also explains why you lose the HD portion. Thanks!



Not quite. The DTAs aren't Cablecard devices and therefore can't - legally - support Comcast's full security system. They're either fully activated (in which case you get 2-99), or not - they don't support different tiers or packages.


They "lose HD" because their modulated RF output filters out everything except ch. 3-4. You need a splitter & separate cable if you want the full CATV spectrum to reach your TV or PC's tuner.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17703255
> 
> 
> Not quite. The DTAs aren't Cablecard devices and therefore can't - legally - support Comcast's full security system. They're either fully activated (in which case you get 2-99), or not - they don't support different tiers or packages.
> 
> 
> They "lose HD" because their modulated RF output filters out everything except ch. 3-4. You need a splitter & separate cable if you want the full CATV spectrum to reach your TV or PC's tuner.



So how do you get a fully configured DTA? I understand that they are *really* dumb devices so I originally thought they would not be able to do encrypted QAM (hence the request for the exception) and therefore you lose the upper channels even if you have the full digital package. Sorry for being dense but I don't see how they can decrypt the QAM that supports the upper channels (20-99? May have the low number wrong).


Which brings me back to my origianl position taht as long as they continue to have simultaneous analog on the lower channels the DTA's are worthless.


BTW: Yes, I understand the need for the splitter. What a PITA.


----------



## ppshooky

Here's my work around:


I already have a powered splitter in my enclosure, too boost the signal in the house and not risk any degradation on any of the TVs in the house. I also had a 2ghz splitter and Harmony remote. Unfortunately, my Panasonic TV only has one coax connection.


I went to RadioShack and bought an A/B switch that has a built in IR (came out to $43 before tax, but I had a $10 off coupon in the Entertainment coupon book).


Put the 2ghz splitter at the wall connection, split one output to the A/B Switch for HD stations. Then split the other one to the Comcast DTA box, which went into the A/B Switch.


Then added the RadioShack device into the Harmony software and added it to the TV watching activity. Then went back and modified the custom buttons and added 2 sequences.


Sequence 1 changes the channel on the TV to 0; 3; A/B Switch input B. Sequence 2 changes A/B Switch input A; Previous Channel.


Now, I can switch between Comcast and the analog/local HD stations with the Harmony remote.


The downside, is I need to use the Comcast remote when watching digital stations. I also had to buy 2 A/B switches (I have 2 widescreen TVs) and I had to use up all of my extra coax cables for just 1 TV (I had to use 5 more coax cables).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17703590
> 
> 
> So how do you get a fully configured DTA? I understand that they are *really* dumb devices so I originally thought they would not be able to do encrypted QAM (hence the request for the exception) and therefore you lose the upper channels even if you have the full digital package. Sorry for being dense but I don't see how they can decrypt the QAM that supports the upper channels (20-99? May have the low number wrong).
> 
> 
> Which brings me back to my origianl position taht as long as they continue to have simultaneous analog on the lower channels the DTA's are worthless.
> 
> 
> BTW: Yes, I understand the need for the splitter. What a PITA.



Guess I'm not being clear:
Expanded Basic channels (~30-80) are now "encrypted" with this lightweight "privacy mode" scrambling system, which the cheap, dumb DTAs can decrypt.
Higher channels (100+) are using the same full-strength encryption as always. This requires a full cable box or Cablecard to decrypt.

A DTA will still give you pretty much everything you used to get via analog (2-99); nothing more. You can't get 30-80 without at least a DTA - so they're not worthless.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17703872
> 
> 
> Guess I'm not being clear:
> Expanded Basic channels (~30-80) are now "encrypted" with this lightweight "privacy mode" scrambling system, which the cheap, dumb DTAs can decrypt.
> Higher channels (100+) are using the same full-strength encryption as always. This requires a full cable box or Cablecard to decrypt.
> 
> A DTA will still give you pretty much everything you used to get via analog (2-99); nothing more. You can't get 30-80 without at least a DTA - so they're not worthless.




Does anyone have a setup working with a DTA and a Media Center with a QAM tuner? Do those two things work together (ie: can I get a DTA to "unscramble" the 30-80 channels and then feed that into my Media Center QAM tuner?)


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17703872
> 
> 
> Guess I'm not being clear:
> Expanded Basic channels (~30-80) are now "encrypted" with this lightweight "privacy mode" scrambling system, which the cheap, dumb DTAs can decrypt.
> Higher channels (100+) are using the same full-strength encryption as always. This requires a full cable box or Cablecard to decrypt.
> 
> A DTA will still give you pretty much everything you used to get via analog (2-99); nothing more. You can't get 30-80 without at least a DTA - so they're not worthless.



So one of 2 things must be happening:


* In addition to its native full-strength decryption capabilities, cablecard can also decrypt privacy mode.

-or-

* Expanded basic channels are sent out twice: once in full-strength encrypted mode (for cablecard devices) and once in privacy mode (for DTAs)


I don't know enough about cablecard to know which of these is true.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/17704354
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a setup working with a DTA and a Media Center with a QAM tuner? Do those two things work together (ie: can I get a DTA to "unscramble" the 30-80 channels and then feed that into my Media Center QAM tuner?)



Think of the DTA as an acronym for "Digital To Analog" and you'll have a better idea.


The DTA will convert 30-80 to channel 3 or 4 NTSC ANALOG and output it via the RF connector. It does not output descrambled QAM.


----------



## arf1410

I attempted to do #5 above, with a $5 Philmore UHF VHF combiner / splitter.


In the VHF mode it works as intended, but in the UHF mode, it only lets a couple of the QAM channels thru. Generally it blocks 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1,9-2, 9-3, but starts letting things thru at 11-1 and 13-1....has anyone actually got #5 to successfully work?


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17704854
> 
> 
> I attempted to do #5 above, with a $5 Philmore UHF VHF combiner / splitter.
> 
> 
> In the VHF mode it works as intended, but in the UHF mode, it only lets a couple of the QAM channels thru. Generally it blocks 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1,9-2, 9-3, but starts letting things thru at 11-1 and 13-1....has anyone actually got #5 to successfully work?



Just try using a splitter in reverse instead of the UHF/VHF combiner. The channel 3 or 4 output of the DTA might be strong enough to wipe out the analog channel 3 or 4 on the QAM feed... or it might just give you weird interference.

Alternatively you could try a channel 3 Join-Tenna . These are made to join 2 antennae together to allow a single channel to be inserted into the feed from the other multi-channel feed by trapping out the single channel from the multichannel feed. This allows the single channel to be inserted cleanly. So you'd put the DTA output set to channel 3 on the channel 3 input on the jointenna, and the QAM cable feed into the "all channels" input, and the combined output would go to the TV tuner. They're about 20 bucks online so not too expensive to try... (note, the channel trap portion isn't a razor blade, it will wipe out probably channels 2-4, but that shouldn't really matter).


Edit: I see that the ch3 and ch4 jointennas use 300 Ohm inputs/outputs. That would necessitate using baluns. Not exactly graceful.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/17705075
> 
> 
> Just try using a splitter in reverse instead of the UHF/VHF combiner. The channel 3 or 4 output of the DTA might be strong enough to wipe out the analog channel 3 or 4 on the QAM feed... or it might just give you weird interference.
> 
> Alternatively you could try a channel 3 Join-Tenna . These are made to join 2 antennae together to allow a single channel to be inserted into the feed from the other multi-channel feed by trapping out the single channel from the multichannel feed. This allows the single channel to be inserted cleanly. So you'd put the DTA output set to channel 3 on the channel 3 input on the jointenna, and the QAM cable feed into the "all channels" input, and the combined output would go to the TV tuner. They're about 20 bucks online so not too expensive to try... (note, the channel trap portion isn't a razor blade, it will wipe out probably channels 2-4, but that shouldn't really matter).
> 
> 
> Edit: I see that the ch3 and ch4 jointennas use 300 Ohm inputs/outputs. That would necessitate using baluns. Not exactly graceful.



Tried to use splitter in reverse, but it seemed to really mess up the signal...I now have #5 working OK, except for 4-1 and 5-1...7-1 seems to work,,,,I found a fair number of digital channels in the 7x-x and 8x-x range...maybe only temporary, but anyone know if ABC HD or NBC HD can be found up there?


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17702164
> 
> 
> So for #5, rather tham inputing UHF, you would input QAM, which this device would pass thru? Looks like one can get one of these at radio shack for ~15$? Can someone verify this will work as directed, as it seems simpler than a mechanical A/B switch...Just not sure how many more times I can split a signal in my house, which already has 4 TVs, Internet, and now Tele on the cable...



All of the QAM channels on Comcast are currently in the UHF band, so #5 is just using the UHF/VHF combiner to combine Comcast UHF and the output of the DTA (analog VHF channel 3 or 4) into one signal. Another downside is that you are giving up analog channels 2-13, which you probably don't want to watch since you get HD versions of 4,5,6,7,9,10,11 and 13 and SD versions of 2,3,8 and 12 instead.


----------



## steve_launch

With option #5 going into a Media Center, does anyone have an idea if the Media Center will actually be able to 'see' the analog version of channels 30-80?


Since they are all coming out of the DTA on one 'channel' (3 or 4), is this going to render the Media Center useless when it comes to recording things on channels when I'm not there to manually switch the channel on the DTA?


----------



## bajtrax

I'm trying #3 with a splitter, one side going to my Hauppauge 2250 and the other going to the DTA then to my PVR 150 and an IR blaster.


But 7MC is seeing the cable box but is not detecting my IR blaster so not working yet.


----------



## lostdog19

What sucks for me, is I just bought another HDHomeRun from Newegg.com during their black friday sale. Used a week, and now it's mostly useless...


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostdog19* /forum/post/17705863
> 
> 
> What sucks for me, is I just bought another HDHomeRun from Newegg.com during their black friday sale. Used a week, and now it's mostly useless...



Same here.... epic failure. Oh well. Life goes on I guess. Now to wait for the Ceton tuner. Better not be vapourware.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWraith* /forum/post/17706399
> 
> 
> Same here.... epic failure. Oh well. Life goes on I guess. Now to wait for the Ceton tuner. Better not be vapourware.



can't you pay a restocking fee and return it?


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17695815
> 
> 
> No firm dates, but interesting articles:
> 
> War of Currents
> 
> AC power plugs
> 
> Utility Frequencies



You've found a wealth of information. I had no idea there were all those plugs around the world.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWraith* /forum/post/17706399
> 
> 
> Now to wait for the Ceton tuner. Better not be vapourware.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## bajtrax

I got Option 3 working. The problem was that I had the IR blaster plugged in to the PVR 150 and it needed to plug in to the back of the IR Receiver.


I now have the HD channels coming in through the cable directly in to my 2250, and the 30-99 channels coming in through the DTA in to the pvr150.


All in the 7MC guide again. A little slower to change the channels but it works.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/17704475
> 
> 
> So one of 2 things must be happening:
> 
> 
> * In addition to its native full-strength decryption capabilities, cablecard can also decrypt privacy mode.
> 
> -or-
> 
> * Expanded basic channels are sent out twice: once in full-strength encrypted mode (for cablecard devices) and once in privacy mode (for DTAs)
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about cablecard to know which of these is true.



Yes, this "privacy mode" scrambling was created a couple years ago (in response to the p*rn issue), before DTAs existed. Cablecards and full cable boxes can decrypt it just fine, as can DTAs.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17705156
> 
> 
> All of the QAM channels on Comcast are currently in the UHF band, ...



I think that's currently true for all HD clear-QAM channels, but not all the SD clear-QAM channels. Today's scan with my HD Homerun shows clear-QAM physical channels clustered across several broadcast TV bands:


CH 18.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)

CH 34.x CATV SUPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)

CH 36.x "

CH 37.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)

CH 38.x "

CH 60.x "

CH 67.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)

CH 79.x "

CH 80.x "

CH 82.x "

CH 83.x "

CH 84.x "

CH 85.x "

CH 90.x "

CH 91.x "

CH 96.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)

CH 108.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)

CH 110.x "

CH 111.x "

CH 114.x "

CH 115.x "

CH 116.x "

CH 117.x "


I'm not sure how precise these UHF/VHF combiner devices are, but it seems you'd likely lose those channels below UHF range. But if the goal is simply combined access to 1) DTA output on 3/4 plus 2) HD clear-QAM channels, then re-injecting the UHF band should work.


Edit: note, looks like you'd lose one HD clear-QAM channel with this scheme after all: KMYQ-DT (virtual ch. 110) is the one transmitted on physical ch. 96.1 above. That's in-between VHF channels 6-7.


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17453518
> 
> 
> Since things look relatively stable clear-QAM wise in the post-transition areas, I went ahead and did an update. Not many changes have been made, other than the addition of the KPST MUX on 18-X. (CNN en Español was briefly unencrypted on 120-5.)



Pastiche,

any updates since the 8th of Dec?

Thanks


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17707523
> 
> 
> I think that's currently true for all HD clear-QAM channels, but not all the SD clear-QAM channels. Today's scan with my HD Homerun shows clear-QAM physical channels clustered across several broadcast TV bands:
> 
> 
> CH 18.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)
> 
> CH 34.x CATV SUPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)
> 
> CH 36.x "
> 
> CH 37.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)
> 
> CH 38.x "
> 
> CH 60.x "
> 
> CH 67.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)
> 
> CH 79.x "
> 
> CH 80.x "
> 
> CH 82.x "
> 
> CH 83.x "
> 
> CH 84.x "
> 
> CH 85.x "
> 
> CH 90.x "
> 
> CH 91.x "
> 
> CH 96.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)
> 
> CH 108.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)
> 
> CH 110.x "
> 
> CH 111.x "
> 
> CH 114.x "
> 
> CH 115.x "
> 
> CH 116.x "
> 
> CH 117.x "
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how precise these UHF/VHF combiner devices are, but it seems you'd likely lose those channels below UHF range. But if the goal is simply combined access to 1) DTA output on 3/4 plus 2) HD clear-QAM channels, then re-injecting the UHF band should work.
> 
> 
> Edit: note, looks like you'd lose one HD clear-QAM channel with this scheme after all: KMYQ-DT (virtual ch. 110) is the one transmitted on physical ch. 96.1 above. That's in-between VHF channels 6-7.



is 4-1 or 5-1 available at some higher # that will pass thru my UHF /VHF combiner? Also, I noticed Home Depot had 2 different splitters 5 MHz - 1 GHz, and 5 Mhz - 2.3 Ghz. Would using one of those, as opposed to the other, help me work around this mess?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17708157
> 
> 
> is 4-1 or 5-1 available at some higher # that will pass thru my UHF /VHF combiner? Also, I noticed Home Depot had 2 different splitters 5 MHz - 1 GHz, and 5 Mhz - 2.3 Ghz. Would using one of those, as opposed to the other, help me work around this mess?



All the HD local channels appear to be on the same frequencies as reported in Pastiche's last QAM update on 10/31. With the exception of KMYQ-DT (110), they are all ch. 82 or higher. That is well up into the UHF range, so in theory they should be present when re-combining UHF back into your feed.


I doubt there'd be any difference between 1GHz and 2.3Ghz-rated splitters, since Comcast's channels (at least the clear-QAM ones I can see) are all below 800Mhz.


----------



## shabading

What happened to the 30-60 channels? They seem to have disappeared today? I went to watch FSN and it was gone.


I rescanned and most of the guide number 30-60 did not show.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabading* /forum/post/17708348
> 
> 
> What happened to the 30-60 channels? They seem to have disappeared today? I went to watch FSN and it was gone.
> 
> 
> I rescanned and most of the guide number 30-60 did not show.



Duh!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabading* /forum/post/17708348
> 
> 
> What happened to the 30-60 channels? They seem to have disappeared today? I went to watch FSN and it was gone.
> 
> 
> I rescanned and most of the guide number 30-60 did not show.



For those who've joined this program already in progress (hint: the last 10 pages or so of this thread) - Comcast has now encrypted all of the former "expanded basic" channels. Shouldn't be a surprise - they've been telling us for almost a year that they've planned to do this, although it took an FCC waiver ruling back in August to give them the legal go-ahead.


The former expanded basic channels (30-80, more or less) now require either a free Comcast DTA device, a full Cable Box, or a Cablecard tuner to view. It is no longer possible to view them on a clear-QAM tuner.


----------



## jhachey

 From Brier Dudley's blog in the Seattle Times: 
*Comcast finishes digital switch in WA, starts encrypting*

Posted by Brier Dudley


Comcast just announced that it has completed its digital conversion in Washington and begun encrypting premium cable channels. That ends a complicated transition that began late last year and forced "expanded basic" customers to add conversion devices to all their TVs.


The company ended up giving out more than 1.5 million converter boxes to customers in Washington state.


As a few readers have pointed out recently, the encryption ends a brief free ride for some "limited basic" customers with QAM TV tuners who were receiving some unencrypted channels in the 30 to 70 range.


Spokesman Steve Kipp explained the closure of this loophole in an e-mail:

"Many of our programming contracts require that we protect our channels from unauthorized viewing. Comcast has always protected content through the use of physical traps for analog content and encryption for digital content on cable boxes. In Washington, there was a small window of time during our digital upgrade project in which customers with televisions with QAM tuners were able to view Expanded Basic digital channels without digital set-top box equipment. Encryption is a more reliable, secure method of protecting content and in compliance with our contractual and FCC requirements."
Comcast is now encrypting channels in the 30 to 70 range (the numbers may have shifted but that was the previous range, before the digital conversion).


Still available unencrypted are the "limited basic" channels -- 2 to 29 and 75 to 99, including C-Span and C-Span2.


By switching 30 to 70 from analog to digital, Comcast freed up bandwidth to offer new services and more high-definition channels, Kipp noted.


It also ended up encouraging some customers to upgrade to Comcast digital video recorders after the switch reduced the capabilities of equipment such as VCRs.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17707523
> 
> 
> I think that's currently true for all HD clear-QAM channels, but not all the SD clear-QAM channels. Today's scan with my HD Homerun shows clear-QAM physical channels clustered across several broadcast TV bands:
> 
> 
> CH 18.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)
> 
> CH 34.x CATV SUPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)
> 
> CH 36.x "
> 
> CH 37.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in-between VHF and UHF ranges)
> 
> CH 38.x "
> 
> CH 60.x "
> 
> CH 67.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)
> 
> CH 79.x "
> 
> CH 80.x "
> 
> CH 82.x "
> 
> CH 83.x "
> 
> CH 84.x "
> 
> CH 85.x "
> 
> CH 90.x "
> 
> CH 91.x "
> 
> CH 96.x CATV MID-BAND (in VHF range, in-between ch. 6-7)
> 
> CH 108.x CATV HYPER-BAND (in UHF range)
> 
> CH 110.x "
> 
> CH 111.x "
> 
> CH 114.x "
> 
> CH 115.x "
> 
> CH 116.x "
> 
> CH 117.x "
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how precise these UHF/VHF combiner devices are, but it seems you'd likely lose those channels below UHF range. But if the goal is simply combined access to 1) DTA output on 3/4 plus 2) HD clear-QAM channels, then re-injecting the UHF band should work.
> 
> 
> Edit: note, looks like you'd lose one HD clear-QAM channel with this scheme after all: KMYQ-DT (virtual ch. 110) is the one transmitted on physical ch. 96.1 above. That's in-between VHF channels 6-7.



I stand corrected. I was operating on the naive assumption that cable and OTA VHF were for the purposes of this project close enough. So it sounds like a better replacement for the VHF/UHF combiner is a Jointenna for channel 3 or 4 (I think someone mentioned this previously). If the skirt for the jointenna doesn't stretch from channel 3 or 4 to the CATV MID-BAND, you should still be able to pull in 18.x and 96.x.


Another gotcha is that Comcast may move any and all digital channels to any channels they choose (excluding analog channels).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/17708657
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I was operating on the naive assumption that cable and OTA VHF were for the purposes of this project close enough. So it sounds like a better replacement for the VHF/UHF combiner is a Jointenna for channel 3 or 4 (I think someone mentioned this previously). If the skirt for the jointenna doesn't stretch from channel 3 or 4 to the CATV MID-BAND, you should still be able to pull in 18.x and 96.x.
> 
> 
> Another gotcha is that Comcast may move any and all digital channels to any channels they choose (excluding analog channels).



I think it still may work for many people - depends on whether they care about HD channel 110 (KMYQ-DT) or not. That one will get nuked by a simple VHF/UHF combiner for sure. All the other clear-QAM channels that might get dropped by a combiner I think are already available on the DTA.


And yes, Comcast can - and probably will - move channels around some more.


----------



## jimre

Here's another problem with using a DTA, which I hadn't considered until actually trying one: it may not work for some people (like me) who modulate security cameras onto their cable feeds.


I've been using 2 different setups for cable feeds:


1) DIGITAL - full-bandwidth, unmodified feed.


2) ANALOG - low-pass filter removes everything above ch 78, insert modulated security cameras onto upper channels.


#1 goes to locations where I have a cable box, cablecard or HD Homerun tuner. #2 goes to all my old analog TV locations (spare bedroom, workshop, etc). Some locations get both types.


This worked great when ch 2-78 were actually transmitted on ch. 2-78! But now the digital versions of most of these channels are found on physical channels 79 and higher. So for me, a DTA does NOT just replace my TV's analog tuner. It can only pickup a couple channels, in fact, given my setup.


I'm going to have to re-architect my cable distribution system to make this work -- grrrr.....


----------



## thefalcon2k

Well, I had my first taste of Comcast since March, and seeing the "after effects" of the new HD channels and whatnot. The first words out of my mouth were ... "Since when did Bremerton get BITV on Channel 22?"


That questions remains to be unanswered at this time. Also, I read on the Comcast site that Speed HD was not available in Kitsap County. Apparently, that information is incorrect as well.


Finally, one little piece of information seemed a little odd to me. With the DTA boxes, you can watch Speed for free because it's available via ClearQAM. However, the standard digital boxes don't allow it. Wouldn't you think they would open that up because it's already in the clear?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17709677
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Finally, one little piece of information seemed a little odd to me. With the DTA boxes, you can watch Speed for free because it's available via ClearQAM. However, the standard digital boxes don't allow it. Wouldn't you think they would open that up because it's already in the clear?



I believe Speed requires the Sports Entertainment package in Kitsap County, for some reason. You should be losing it soon, if that's true.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/17707667
> 
> 
> Pastiche,
> 
> any updates since the 8th of Dec?
> 
> Thanks



I'm a bit late on this, huh? I'll get an update together sometime in the next few days. I was waiting for the dust to settle. This one should be pretty easy: delete almost everything... :-D


----------



## arf1410

Am thinking of putting up the white flag and renting a box...but is it going to be $8 for the HD box, or $8 + $6 outlet fee?


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/17709952
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late on this, huh? I'll get an update together sometime in the next few days. I was waiting for the dust to settle. This one should be pretty easy: delete almost everything... :-D



Pastiche,

No intent to push you, just that I'm seeing changes weekly, or at least it appears that way! I;ve got an LG 3410 digital pvr and using it to get clear qam off of comcast. Everytime I scan I either lose the guide or get it back, no rime or reason that I can see. Update when you can, i appreciate the listing.

Thanks


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/17710156
> 
> 
> Pastiche,
> 
> No intent to push you, just that I'm seeing changes weekly, or at least it appears that way! I;ve got an LG 3410 digital pvr and using it to get clear qam off of comcast. Everytime I scan I either lose the guide or get it back, no rime or reason that I can see. Update when you can, i appreciate the listing.
> 
> Thanks



Virtually all digital stations that were available as part of the digital starter package is now encrypted. There isn't going to be much QAM channels in the clear now.


----------



## ppshooky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17710056
> 
> 
> Am thinking of putting up the white flag and renting a box...but is it going to be $8 for the HD box, or $8 + $6 outlet fee?



I thought the HD box was $8 as well, as that was the price I was quoted. But, when I called them a few days ago to complain about the QAM encryption, they told me it was $12. I asked if there was any sort of deal that could be done, and she said there was a promotion where you could get the HD box for $5 per month. She didn't say how long that price would last.


If you have more than 1 widescreen TV, the cost is ridiculous per month.


----------



## jimre

I believe the $6.10 digital outlet fee applies to your second & subsequent devices - not the first one.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17710346
> 
> 
> I believe the $6.10 digital outlet fee applies to your second & subsequent devices - not the first one.



Problem is, I have 3 HDTVs (32, 37, 56), and 2 tubes, though 1 of the tubes 12-29 is fine...56" has a cable card; I have a DVR cheap from a promotion on the 36" tube...its the 32 and 37 HDTV I need to figure out how to "equip", and don't really want to spend another $400 (8+6 per month, x 2, + tax) a year for those 2...so to get close (but still a little worse) than 2 months ago, my cbale bill would go up 40%...I say a little worse, because I prefer the faster channel changing, 1 TV with PIP, less electricity, and "cleaner" setup with less wiring and equipment, that I had until recently...


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17709896
> 
> 
> I believe Speed requires the Sports Entertainment package in Kitsap County, for some reason. You should be losing it soon, if that's true.



Speed has been in the open for quite some time. It doesn't make sense to me, either.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17711873
> 
> 
> Problem is, I have 3 HDTVs (32, 37, 56), and 2 tubes, though 1 of the tubes 12-29 is fine...56" has a cable card; I have a DVR cheap from a promotion on the 36" tube...its the 32 and 37 HDTV I need to figure out how to "equip", and don't really want to spend another $400 (8+6 per month, x 2, + tax) a year for those 2...so to get close (but still a little worse) than 2 months ago, my cbale bill would go up 40%...I say a little worse, because I prefer the faster channel changing, 1 TV with PIP, less electricity, and "cleaner" setup with less wiring and equipment, that I had until recently...



You have 5 TVs and you're going to try to use 'less electricity' as a reason to not like the new setup?


Price, sure. PIP, sure. Less wiring, sure.


But less electricity really seems to be a little.... much.


ObComcast: Weren't we supposed to be getting BBCAmerica HD?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/17718819
> 
> 
> You have 5 TVs and you're going to try to use 'less electricity' as a reason to not like the new setup?
> 
> 
> Price, sure. PIP, sure. Less wiring, sure.
> 
> 
> But less electricity really seems to be a little.... much.
> 
> 
> ObComcast: Weren't we supposed to be getting BBCAmerica HD?



The electricity part was only one, and granted one of the smaller reasons...but in total, the TVs all added together are on about ~3 hours a day. Yes, I understand they are drawing power in standby mode, but these boxes are too, and its simply adding a few more devices to my house that draw power 24/7. I am attempting to REDUCE the number of devices...unplugging appliances, and even unplugging electronics when we leave town for more than 1 night. I turn off PCs if unused for more than an hour. My server powers down 11 pm to 6 am...


----------



## sangwpark

LOL ... just read this article ( http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...recttv14m.html )that basically says that our state is suing Direct TV on our behalf. I wonder if they'd do something similar to Comcast ....


--

Sang


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/17720249
> 
> 
> LOL ... just read this article ( http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...recttv14m.html )that basically says that our state is suing Direct TV on our behalf. I wonder if they'd do something similar to Comcast ....



Comcast isn't nearly this sneaky. With their legal monopolies, they don't need to be. In fact, they're quite up-front about it: we're charging you whatever the hell we want, and there's nothing you can do about it!


----------



## arf1410

The comcast Store in Redmond will give free splitters, a decent quality A/B switch, with buttons rather than a slider, and multiple short segments of cable for free...and fortunately, its not too far from my house...


----------



## quarque

Anyone know if the DCX-3432 is available at the Aurora Comcast store?


----------



## wareagle

I picked up a 320GB DCX3400 at the Redmond office Friday.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17722300
> 
> 
> The comcast Store in Redmond will give free splitters, a decent quality A/B switch, with buttons rather than a slider, and multiple short segments of cable for free...and fortunately, its not too far from my house...



The same in Seattle - they would rather you use stuff they provide than take a chance on the quality of the stuff you buy. btw, the 'short segments of cable' can be as long as 25, 50 and 100 feet.


----------



## arf1410

I got a couple of 3' and 6 ' segments from Comcast Redmond...


Now that I have gone from ZERO Comcast equipment (other than cable card) to a HD DVR and a SD DVR, I need to figure out how to use it...


I have found instructions to program a 30 second commercial skip, but it mentions possbily older s/w versions - will that feature still work?


Also, there are SO MANY channels, many of which I don't subscribe to. I have found a way to lock some, but is there a way to BLOCK some, so that when I use the up-down arrows on the remote, they are completely ignored/skipped over? How about removing them from the guide also?


----------



## wareagle

Here's a good Motorola DVR reference:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR 


The 30-second skip works. You'll have to use "Favorites" to pare down the guide listings, or to skip channels.


----------



## dbsears87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amann1* /forum/post/17657864
> 
> 
> I picked up the 320GB version of the DCX3400 from the Bremerton Comcast office about a month ago. If you don't request it specifically, they'll probably give you one of the older boxes thinking you won't know the difference.
> 
> 
> The new channels that just appeared in Kitsap a couple days ago - and elsewhere several months ago - are a few dozen HD stations. They're the HD versions of stations Comcast already carried (and still carries) in SD form. Some of them are East coast feeds and some are West coast. Take a look at the channel lineup on Comcast's website and you'll see most of the new HD channels (and some previously existing HD channels) under channel numbers 600 and up.



I didn't know their was a Comcast bremerton office. The closest I see is Gig Harbor. Are you happy with your DCX box?


----------



## amann1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbsears87* /forum/post/17735963
> 
> 
> I didn't know their was a Comcast bremerton office. The closest I see is Gig Harbor. Are you happy with your DCX box?



It's at 1225 Sylvan Way in east Bremerton.


As for the DCX box, yes I am happy. I didn't have a DVR before this one so I can't compare it to anything, but I haven't had any problems with it. I just can't figure out why I waited so long before getting one.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amann1* /forum/post/17737219
> 
> 
> It's at 1225 Sylvan Way in east Bremerton.
> 
> 
> As for the DCX box, yes I am happy. I didn't have a DVR before this one so I can't compare it to anything, but I haven't had any problems with it. I just can't figure out why I waited so long before getting one.



because its costing you $100-$200 a year ...


----------



## Sea3

I'm not sure it will stick, but I am seeing CBUT HD on 124-6.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/17740877
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it will stick, but I am seeing CBUT HD on 124-6.



It should. It's part of "Limited" basic. Just like CBUT SD on (mapped) Channel 99.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amann1* /forum/post/17737219
> 
> 
> It's at 1225 Sylvan Way in east Bremerton.



A couple "landmarks" include the Kitsap Regional Library & the Post Office (that got closed down, pretty much).


----------



## PatrickPanny

Gotta love Hockey Night in Canada in HD. I've watched more hockey in the last few weeks since this came live than I have in the last few years.


----------



## ericjut

Does everybody here getting CBUT HD @ 124-6? I just did a full scan on all three of my QAM TV/tuners and I'm not seeing anything that resembles CBC in HD. I'm in Woodinville, BTW.


I would be VERY interested in getting that channel during the Olympics. It would give us an alternative to NBC's coverage at the very least.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I'm not receiving CBC-HD on 124-6 or anywhere else. Seattle-Maple Leaf neighborhood, limited basic.


----------



## jimre

My HD Homerun setup says CBUTDT is on 60-2 here in North Bend. Right now it's showing hockey in HD, and commericals for web sites ending in .CA - so I assume that's really what it is...


----------



## wareagle

CBUT-HD == 60-2 in Bellevue.


----------



## newlinux

I have it at 124 something - I already mapped it to another station and I don't remember it was 124-2 or 124-6 like others have seen above. I'm near mill creek. Hockey did look great!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17752299
> 
> 
> CBUT-HD == 60-2 in Bellevue.



ditto in Lake City/Matthews Beach area. I get nothing at all on 124.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Won't the Olympics coverage in Canada be on CTV this year? I heard something about that a while back.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17753796
> 
> 
> Won't the Olympics coverage in Canada be on CTV this year?



Yes.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/17752299
> 
> 
> CBUT-HD == 60-2 in Bellevue.



Thanks for the info. That means it's not available to people with limited basic then since 60-2 is filtered out. :/


Too bad for the Olympics... didn't know that CBC didn't get it. I still wouldn't mind getting CBC in HD. They show a lot of movies and have some decent shows you can't really get elsewhere. Personally, it's the only HD channel missing that I care about in my listing.


----------



## mfisher76

Is anyone having problems with channel 110. I have a Tivo HD and the channel doesn't come in. I have been having these problems off and on for several weeks. I am trying to figure out if it is just me, or if the problem is more widespread. thanks


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17759523
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems with channel 110. I have a Tivo HD and the channel doesn't come in. I have been having these problems off and on for several weeks. I am trying to figure out if it is just me, or if the problem is more widespread. thanks



Works okay for me with a TiVo HD and CableCARD in Lake Forest Park.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17759523
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems with channel 110. I have a Tivo HD and the channel doesn't come in. I have been having these problems off and on for several weeks. I am trying to figure out if it is just me, or if the problem is more widespread. thanks



Been discussed several times in this thread previously. In our area, Comcast transmits KMYQ-HD (virtual channel 110) on physical QAM channel 96-1. That's right in the middle of the FM band, so you're probably seeing "ingress" or interference on your coax, esp. if you live near an FM transmitter. Need to make sure you have high-quality coax & splitters, make sure all connectors are tightly screwed on, etc.


----------



## mfisher76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17759950
> 
> 
> Been discussed several times in this thread previously. In our area, Comcast transmits KMYQ-HD (virtual channel 110) on physical QAM channel 96-1. That's right in the middle of the FM band, so you're probably seeing "ingress" or interference on your coax, esp. if you live near an FM transmitter. Need to make sure you have high-quality coax & splitters, make sure all connectors are tightly screwed on, etc.



Thank you. Now that I think about it, I did recently replace a splitter and after that is when i started noticing problems. i will have to get a better splitter and hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## jimre

Adding a splitter could have also reduced your signal strength to the point where the interference is overwhelming the signal. Depending on how many splitters you have, length of cable, etc - you may need to also consider a signal amplifier.


----------



## mfisher76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17760522
> 
> 
> Adding a splitter could have also reduced your signal strength to the point where the interference is overwhelming the signal. Depending on how many splitters you have, length of cable, etc - you may need to also consider a signal amplifier.



Tried changing splitters to another one that I have (one given to me from Comcast) and it still didn't fix the problem. My setup is from the wall to a 2-way splitter, then from the 2-way splitter to my cable modem and to my Tivo. the cable length to the TV is 50 ft (I think). Because I don't have an outlet by my tv (and having comcast install one nearby isn't an option because I live in an apartment) I have to run the cable across part of my living room and up to the ceiling and over to the TV. I really don't want to move the TV to closer to the outlet except as a absolute last resort. If I had to get a signal amplifier, where in my setup should it be installed (before or after the splitter)? Thank you for the help.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfisher76* /forum/post/17760574
> 
> 
> If I had to get a signal amplifier, where in my setup should it be installed (before or after the splitter)?



The signal amplifier should be the first thing off the wall. Then, it would go to your splitter.


I've been in your situation before, and I actually still have my signal amplifier when I got it from Comcast (whoops)! It was a big help when I needed it! And, if it was possible, I'd just send you mine since I don't need it anymore!


Then again, if you need a repair technician out there, I'm sure you could maybe ask about one of those ... since they are free!


----------



## VinceInSeattle

We have limited cable and don't receive CBUT on 60-2 or elsewhere. Is it actually broadcast on a frequency that is filtered, or is it remapped to that channel? I thought that anything that is available in analog/SD to limited basic customers would be available in HD too?


On another subject - I also can't get KMYQ-HD on 1 of 3 tuners. One TV and a tuner card with short cable runs receive it fine, but the other one with perhaps 70' of cable can't receive it. I put an amplifier on that run just after the splitter - might try it before the splitter and see if it makes any difference. Might also try an FM trap again, but it didn't make any difference before.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17762517
> 
> 
> We have limited cable and don't receive CBUT on 60-2 or elsewhere. Is it actually broadcast on a frequency that is filtered, or is it remapped to that channel? I thought that anything that is available in analog/SD to limited basic customers would be available in HD too?...



Supposedly ch. 30-73 is the range affected by "limited basic" filters. So CBUT-HD on 60.2 would be eliminated. Comcast transmits Seattle-area digital stations on ch. 79 and higher, so those should still be present even with a filter.


Previous posters here said they were assured by Comcast that CBUT-HD would be available to limited-basic subscribers. That's true for some areas (where it's on ch 124-x) but not others (where it's on 60-2). Not sure if this is final, or if they still plan to move this to 124 for everyone...


----------



## jimre

...as for re-mapping, CBUT-HD is mapped to virtual channel 619 (same as on the cable box) but in my area is transmitted on physical channel 60-2.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17762822
> 
> 
> Supposedly ch. 30-73 is the range affected by "limited basic" filters. So CBUT-HD on 60.2 would be eliminated. Comcast transmits Seattle-area digital stations on ch. 79 and higher, so those should still be present even with a filter.
> 
> 
> Previous posters here said they were assured by Comcast that CBUT-HD would be available to limited-basic subscribers. That's true for some areas (where it's on ch 124-x) but not others (where it's on 60-2). Not sure if this is final, or if they still plan to move this to 124 for everyone...



Silicondust has a great resource for finding out what is available (and the SD or HD resolution) according to HD Homerun users for a give zipcode. Just go to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us and enter your zipcode to see if CBUT HD is available in your area.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

silicondust shows CBUT on 60-2 in my zip code. Since expanded basic is no longer available in clear QAM, does the filter on my line serve any purpose at all? Has anyone tried to get Comcast to remove it? (I won't ask if anyone has removed it themselves...) Furthermore, it seems to me that KMYQ dropped off around the time they installed the filter, although I wouldn't swear to it.


silicondust also reported several subchannels on digital antenna that are not broadcast on Comcast, including KONGDT2, four subchannels of KTBW, KMYQDT2, KBTCDT2, 3 extra subchannels on 33, and two channels of 3ABN. Don't know if these are advertiser/shopping channels or foreign language channels.


----------



## jimre

The SiliconDust lineup server is a useful tool, but you shouldn't consider it to be 100% accurate. Much of the data is user-submitted from people with HD Homerun tuners in those zip codes.


And of course they have no way of knowing whether your house has a filter on your cable feed.


Part of Comcast's motivation for encrypting expanded basic was to get away from physical line filters, which require a truck visit for any changes - so no, I can't imagine they serve a useful purpose anymore. However, if they're already in place - I doubt Comcast would be willing to remove them unless you upgrade your subscription beyond limited basic.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

Perhaps I'll do some research after Xmas to see whether they advertise CBUT-HD as part of limited basic and thus "owe" it to me, and then see whether they will remove the filter or let me remove it myself (it's at ground level and wouldn't take more than an adjustable wrench). I don't want to just do it w/o authorization and get into "theft of cable services."


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle* /forum/post/17764838
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll do some research after Xmas to see whether they advertise CBUT-HD as part of limited basic and thus "owe" it to me, and then see whether they will remove the filter or let me remove it myself (it's at ground level and wouldn't take more than an adjustable wrench). I don't want to just do it w/o authorization and get into "theft of cable services."



Here is a link to the Comcast January 2010 lineup. CBUT HD is in the limited tier.
https://www.comcast.com/Customers/Cl...nt=1&CGID=6625


----------



## Kermee

My gut feeling is CBUT-HD in areas where it's on physical 60-2 will "move" next month. Course, I could be wrong.


Happy Holidays,

Kermee


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/17760622
> 
> 
> The signal amplifier should be the first thing off the wall. Then, it would go to your splitter.
> 
> 
> I've been in your situation before, and I actually still have my signal amplifier when I got it from Comcast (whoops)! It was a big help when I needed it! And, if it was possible, I'd just send you mine since I don't need it anymore!
> 
> 
> Then again, if you need a repair technician out there, I'm sure you could maybe ask about one of those ... since they are free!




In my experience I've found that a *distribution* amplifier (with adjustable gain, 2-4 outputs) is the best way to go. Then you get rid of all splitters and can control signal levels.


Make sure it is high quality and capable of passing 2-way communication to take advantage of all cable features. I have an old one that is 1-way and it won't work with modern cable systems.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/17765555
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is CBUT-HD in areas where it's on physical 60-2 will "move" next month. Course, I could be wrong.



Sounds OK to me. Hope folks will let us know if it gets moved - wouldn't expect Comcast to do so.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17752042
> 
> 
> Does everybody here getting CBUT HD @ 124-6? I just did a full scan on all three of my QAM TV/tuners and I'm not seeing anything that resembles CBC in HD. I'm in Woodinville, BTW.
> 
> 
> I would be VERY interested in getting that channel during the Olympics. It would give us an alternative to NBC's coverage at the very least.



I'm in the Mill Creek/Bothell area (Unincorporated Snohomish Co.)


CBUT-HD is showing up on 124-6 in my area.











Not sure what encrypted 124-4 and 124-5 is or was but 124-4 is 25Mbps+ QAM256 and 124-5 is about half that. 124-6 is in-the-clear.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17765586
> 
> 
> In my experience I've found that a *distribution* amplifier (with adjustable gain, 2-4 outputs) is the best way to go. Then you get rid of all splitters and can control signal levels.
> 
> 
> Make sure it is high quality and capable of passing 2-way communication to take advantage of all cable features. I have an old one that is 1-way and it won't work with modern cable systems.



Great advice.


As for distribution amplifiers, unless you pay a premium and get something like a Electroline EDA-FT08300 distribution amplifier with an "active return", most folks use a basic amplifier like a Channel Master CM 3414 or 3418 but use a 2 port splitter first off the main feed. One leg goes to your cable-modem, the other leg goes into the distribution amplifier.


Usually, splitting the main feed with a passive 2-port isn't too harmful. Only issue with distribution amplifiers with a "non-active return" is if your STB's require two-way communications with the headend... then you might run into issues unless you use a more expensive "active return" amplifier.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## jhachey

Just curious how widespread this problem is. At my house, the guide listings are incorrect for KIRO-HD (Comcast channel 107). The guide listings are correct for the SD simulcast of KIRO on Comcast channel 7.


I did the on-line chat routine with Comcast. They reset my boxes, which downloaded the same incorrect data (as expected). The technician said he would create a ticket to investigate the problem further at their end.


The problem cropped up either overnight or this morning. The guide was fine last night.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17770890
> 
> 
> Just curious how widespread this problem is. At my house, the guide listings are incorrect for KIRO-HD (Comcast channel 107). The guide listings are correct for the SD simulcast of KIRO on Comcast channel 7.
> 
> 
> I did the on-line chat routine with Comcast. They reset my boxes, which downloaded the same incorrect data (as expected). The technician said he would create a ticket to investigate the problem further at their end.
> 
> 
> The problem cropped up either overnight or this morning. The guide was fine last night.



I don't use Comcast boxes. I have an S3 TiVo and the listings for 7 and 107 are correct on the TiVo.


----------



## wareagle

In Bellevue, the listings for 107 are definitely wrong -- e.g., "ABC7 News at 9PM". TiVo listings seem OK.


----------



## glouie

The guide listing for 107 is also still wrong in Seattle 98103. Looks like the info is for some ABC affiliate on some other channel 7/107.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glouie* /forum/post/17778734
> 
> 
> The guide listing for 107 is also still wrong in Seattle 98103. Looks like the info is for some ABC affiliate on some other channel 7/107.



Got a follow-up phone call from Comcast yesterday afternoon to say that they had identified the problem and that it would be fixed by morning. Sure enough, the guide listings are correct this morning.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## quarque

Traded my old 3416 in for a DCX-3432 on the 24th. Love the 320GB drive and new features of the box. So far no problems at all. Using HDMI direct to TV using "Native" setting for output. It adds a slight delay at times when changing channels but it does appear that removing scale conversions in the stream gives a slightly better PQ, although it is difficult to see it at times. I may go back to fixed 1080i if it gets too annoying (I don't do a lot of surfing though). I sure wish Comcast would enable and use all the other nifty features this box is capable of. *sigh*


----------



## eiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/17792487
> 
> 
> Traded my old 3416 in for a DCX-3432 on the 24th. Love the 320GB drive and new features of the box. So far no problems at all. Using HDMI direct to TV using "Native" setting for output. It adds a slight delay at times when changing channels but it does appear that removing scale conversions in the stream gives a slightly better PQ, although it is difficult to see it at times. I may go back to fixed 1080i if it gets too annoying (I don't do a lot of surfing though). I sure wish Comcast would enable and use all the other nifty features this box is capable of. *sigh*



Which location did you go to trade in? I went to both Redmond and Lynwood and they are fresh out of the new model of boxes.


Anyone?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/17793856
> 
> 
> Which location did you go to trade in? I went to both Redmond and Lynwood and they are fresh out of the new model of boxes.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Seattle-north. 1140 N 94th St. Just east of Aurora Ave on 94th. The stores have no direct line for us to call so you have to go there and take your chances.


----------



## gaebisu

Hi All,


Does anyone have any recent experience with firewire recording from a Comcast Seattle STB? Are they still issuing STBs with firewire enabled? Is at least some (i.e. extended basic 31-70) content non-5c flagged?


I've been trying to recover from the loss of clear QAM extended basic. I was previously using MythTV with 2x HDHomerun units, and I was very happy with the setup. Since the loss of clear QAM, I've been trying fruitlessly to get a single DC50X working with a PVR150's IR blaster. I think my best bet now is to bite the bullet and lease a full STB, but I want to be sure I can record via firewire before I make the leap (I'd also upgrade to their first tier digital package so I can get a few additional HD channels).


Thanks!


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaebisu* /forum/post/17796004
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience with firewire recording from a Comcast Seattle STB? Are they still issuing STBs with firewire enabled? Is at least some (i.e. extended basic 31-70) content non-5c flagged?
> 
> 
> I've been trying to recover from the loss of clear QAM extended basic. I was previously using MythTV with 2x HDHomerun units, and I was very happy with the setup. Since the loss of clear QAM, I've been trying fruitlessly to get a single DC50X working with a PVR150's IR blaster. I think my best bet now is to bite the bullet and lease a full STB, but I want to be sure I can record via firewire before I make the leap (I'd also upgrade to their first tier digital package so I can get a few additional HD channels).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Only with the older DCH series (or in other words, as long as it is not a DCX series). Firewire is broken on the DCX. It kinda works but you can't get a recording off of it without the video stream being badly garbled. Reported also in the DCX forums, I'm not the only one reporting this. For that reason I have a DCX3425 AND a DCH3412.


Also, I would expect the 30-70 range to be 5C protected. I have a DVHS deck that is 5C compliant so I can't say for sure.


----------



## storyid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaebisu* /forum/post/17796004
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience with firewire recording from a Comcast Seattle STB? Are they still issuing STBs with firewire enabled? Is at least some (i.e. extended basic 31-70) content non-5c flagged?
> 
> 
> I've been trying to recover from the loss of clear QAM extended basic. I was previously using MythTV with 2x HDHomerun units, and I was very happy with the setup. Since the loss of clear QAM, I've been trying fruitlessly to get a single DC50X working with a PVR150's IR blaster. I think my best bet now is to bite the bullet and lease a full STB, but I want to be sure I can record via firewire before I make the leap (I'd also upgrade to their first tier digital package so I can get a few additional HD channels).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



gaebisu, I too am particularly interested in doing this, and have an almost identical setup and situation (1 analog tuner on a PVR150 and one HDhomerun with 2 tuners of course







. I've also been thinking about leasing an STB and going firewire...but I'd really like to know before I go down that path what channels are/aren't available via firewire that are NOT 5c.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/17796743
> 
> 
> Only with the older DCH series (or in other words, as long as it is not a DCX series). Firewire is broken on the DCX. It kinda works but you can't get a recording off of it without the video stream being badly garbled. Reported also in the DCX forums, I'm not the only one reporting this. For that reason I have a DCX3425 AND a DCH3412.
> 
> 
> Also, I would expect the 30-70 range to be 5C protected. I have a DVHS deck that is 5C compliant so I can't say for sure.



Thanks for this James, it'd be really nice to know what are not 5c, but like you said, no way for you to tell.


Anyone else out there that might be able to shed some light on this subject? I tried calling Comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (and kind of accused me of trying to steal from them and that I had to get their recorder if I wanted to record stuff, period)...


----------



## newlinux

Can you still tell the CCI and 5c settings in the diagnostic screen? Back when I used to use firewire to record this was reliable, but you had to change the channel each time before going into the diagnostic screen to see what that channels settings were...

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...TCP_is_Enabled


----------



## steve_launch

Does anyone have experience using a DTA box as input into an analog tuner on a Media Center? Is the Media Center able to 'detect' all of the channels and can it switch between them correctly, or do you need to use an IR blaster setup to signal the DTA box to change the channels for you?


Thanks guys.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/17803852
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience using a DTA box as input into an analog tuner on a Media Center? Is the Media Center able to 'detect' all of the channels and can it switch between them correctly, or do you need to use an IR blaster setup to signal the DTA box to change the channels for you?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



You'd need an IR blaster to change the station on the DTA. I don't think there is another way to change the stations on the DTA.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid* /forum/post/17801002
> 
> 
> Thanks for this James, it'd be really nice to know what are not 5c, but like you said, no way for you to tell.
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there that might be able to shed some light on this subject? I tried calling Comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (and kind of accused me of trying to steal from them and that I had to get their recorder if I wanted to record stuff, period)...



I use firewire pretty regularly. As long as you have a stb with firewire out it will work. I transfer to a pc which is not 5C compliant, and I can record most channels but recently lost some recently as the CCI setting changed. The movies channels (HBO, Showtime, etc) and on demand are copyright protected so those are out of the question, everything else should be recordable. If you want the list of channels I'm having problems with I can post that too, it's about a dozen or so I think.


I have two dvr, one is the dcx model. I can still record with firewire and the audio/video are choppy but it still transfers in its entirety. Every once in a while it seems like it fast forwards for a few seconds, so a 30 minute show transfers in about 25 minutes. I prefer using one of the previous models instead when I want a show to keep.


When you call Comcast they aren't really trained on using that port for connections. As long as you aren't hacking the box I think you are safe and able to record shows legally for personal use. Just can't burn your own dvds and sell those.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17804277
> 
> 
> I use firewire pretty regularly. As long as you have a stb with firewire out it will work. I transfer to a pc which is not 5C compliant, and I can record most channels but recently lost some recently as the CCI setting changed. The movies channels (HBO, Showtime, etc) and on demand are copyright protected so those are out of the question, everything else should be recordable. If you want the list of channels I'm having problems with I can post that too, it's about a dozen or so I think.
> 
> 
> I have two dvr, one is the dcx model. I can still record with firewire and the audio/video are choppy but it still transfers in its entirety. Every once in a while it seems like it fast forwards for a few seconds, so a 30 minute show transfers in about 25 minutes. I prefer using one of the previous models instead when I want a show to keep.
> 
> 
> When you call Comcast they aren't really trained on using that port for connections. As long as you aren't hacking the box I think you are safe and able to record shows legally for personal use. Just can't burn your own dvds and sell those.



I'm using the firewire port off of a DCT5100 to do my recordings with BeyondTV/Externinator. Also using the port for the channel changing. I can confirm (based on my usage since I haven't tried to record every new channel) that the only content that isn't available over that port appear to be the premium (HBO, Encore, etc.) channels and On Demand.


----------



## gaebisu

Thanks, Jim. That's good news.


----------



## Chico

So do we have any changes effective Jan 1? I'm so used to going to 173 for ESPN I wonder when they will make me go to 623 instead. Reading about the Fox/Time Warner bruhaha has been interesting. Looks like Cablevision users in NY, NJ, and Connecticut lost HGTV and Food Network for good. That would make me mad enough, let alone possibly losing Football games, Simpsons, American Idol, etc.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/17822512
> 
> 
> I'm using the firewire port off of a DCT5100 to do my recordings with BeyondTV/Externinator. Also using the port for the channel changing. I can confirm (based on my usage since I haven't tried to record every new channel) that the only content that isn't available over that port appear to be the premium (HBO, Encore, etc.) channels and On Demand.



Its just a few that don't work for me, like Bio on 275 and History International on 276 and other random ones on the starter package that aren't working either over firewire. I am using a dvr, and the CCI is set to 0x02 or the copy once settings. Since the dvr is the one copy it won't let me do another. And since it is always buffering and I believe playing from that buffer, in other words never playing "live", I am blocked on those channels. I think that's why we may be seeing the differences. Thoughts? Or am I totally off base?


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17831448
> 
> 
> Its just a few that don't work for me, like Bio on 275 and History International on 276 and other random ones on the starter package that aren't working either over firewire.



Bio 275 comes up protected when I record it on my TiVo so it can't be transfered to the other TiVo or my computer. Curiously shows on the newly added Bio HD channel 694 aren't protected.


I haven't recorded anything lately on History International, but I imagine those are protected too based on your experience. No equivalent HD one for that.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/17831571
> 
> 
> Bio 275 comes up protected when I record it on my TiVo so it can't be transfered to the other TiVo or my computer. Curiously shows on the newly added Bio HD channel 694 aren't protected.
> 
> 
> I haven't recorded anything lately on History International, but I imagine those are protected too based on your experience. No equivalent HD one for that.



I don't normally record the HD channels that I want to backup onto the pc and burn to dvd (can't burn hd dvds yet ... someday soon I hope). Those ones I did not check out. I'll try the Bio HD channel and see what happens, but of course it will fill up my dvr quicker







I'm not recording anything on HI but noticed that was an issue too when I tried other channels. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jaydeflix

Since I was putting the new DCX3400 in the media closet, and I had a loose network cable handy, I plugged it in. Looks like it lit up the MoCA light on the front of the box. Has anyone tested to see if there are any available functions? Definitely appears to be getting an IP address.


----------



## ericjut

Well... it's January 2nd, and I'm still not seeing any CBC HD for limited cable users in the Kirkland/Woodinville area, even though it should be there as per their 2010 line-up. Anybody having a different experience?


----------



## curtisb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/17835115
> 
> 
> Since I was putting the new DCX3400 in the media closet, and I had a loose network cable handy, I plugged it in. Looks like it lit up the MoCA light on the front of the box. Has anyone tested to see if there are any available functions? Definitely appears to be getting an IP address.



I noticed the same network light up but as MoCA isn't ethernet, it is coax, I don't know what that light is an indication of other than network is connected (MoCA has a different icon). Note that Motorola specifically mentions MoCA as part of its DCX3400-M version, this is not the -M so I'm assuming the capability is not there (or is disabled).

I've looked at motorola manuals and can't find anything that mentions what the ethernet connection 'could' do.


One other sad thing I didn't find in any instructions is how to dim the freaking bright display. Doesn't appear to be a way to do so.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17831448
> 
> 
> Its just a few that don't work for me, like Bio on 275 and History International on 276 and other random ones on the starter package that aren't working either over firewire. I am using a dvr, and the CCI is set to 0x02 or the copy once settings. Since the dvr is the one copy it won't let me do another. And since it is always buffering and I believe playing from that buffer, in other words never playing "live", I am blocked on those channels. I think that's why we may be seeing the differences. Thoughts? Or am I totally off base?



Just had a look and I can confirm that 275 BIO and 276 HI are not available over the firewire port for me. I've never recorded from those channels so it wasn't an issue. Recordings over BIO HD work just fine though.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtisb* /forum/post/17837960
> 
> 
> I noticed the same network light up but as MoCA isn't ethernet, it is coax, I don't know what that light is an indication of other than network is connected (MoCA has a different icon). Note that Motorola specifically mentions MoCA as part of its DCX3400-M version, this is not the -M so I'm assuming the capability is not there (or is disabled).
> 
> I've looked at motorola manuals and can't find anything that mentions what the ethernet connection 'could' do.



Yeah, me either. And silly me for thinking MoCA would be ethernet based. =) I should verify that it is getting an IP address and portscan it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtisb* /forum/post/17837960
> 
> 
> One other sad thing I didn't find in any instructions is how to dim the freaking bright display. Doesn't appear to be a way to do so.



Pay for a closet organization? =) From what I recall, the solution was tracing paper/grey translucent taped over.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/17835115
> 
> 
> Since I was putting the new DCX3400 in the media closet, and I had a loose network cable handy, I plugged it in. Looks like it lit up the MoCA light on the front of the box. Has anyone tested to see if there are any available functions? Definitely appears to be getting an IP address.



What happens when you put that IP address into a PC browser on your LAN? Do you get a web page interface?


----------



## icsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17836716
> 
> 
> Well... it's January 2nd, and I'm still not seeing any CBC HD for limited cable users in the Kirkland/Woodinville area, even though it should be there as per their 2010 line-up. Anybody having a different experience?



If this is caused by old 'limited' filters blocking the signal, good luck getting a Comcast worker to visit you for removal.


Last time i tried to contact Comcast customer service for a HD related problem, they've cut me short saying I must pay for the HD tier before they'll give me any support.


You might have better luck, please share your experience.


----------



## ericjut

I was at the Redmond local office and decided to ask the question. The clerk got rude and to the defensive really quick, saying that HD channels require a box, even at the limited level, and because of that, the CBC-HD channel won't work any other way. I tried to explain to him that because they have it between 30-70, even a box won't help me in this case, but he didn't quite grap that concept. Sigh.


Do they even let people take HD boxes for limited now? I was under the impression that you needed to sign for all sort of (unneeded) services to even get the "right" to pony up more money to rent an HD box...


I would really like to get access to that channel if I'm entitled to at my service level. But I won't pay $30+ a month for it.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17861510
> 
> 
> I was at the Redmond local office and decided to ask the question. The clerk got rude and to the defensive really quick, saying that HD channels require a box, even at the limited level, and because of that, the CBC-HD channel won't work any other way. I tried to explain to him that because they have it between 30-70, even a box won't help me in this case, but he didn't quite grap that concept. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Do they even let people take HD boxes for limited now? I was under the impression that you needed to sign for all sort of (unneeded) services to even get the "right" to pony up more money to rent an HD box...
> 
> 
> I would really like to get access to that channel if I'm entitled to at my service level. But I won't pay $30+ a month for it.



Maybe you should get a box even if you have to upgrade to digital starter, which will force Comcast to remove the trap. Then you can return the box and downgrade to limited basic service again a week later. Now that Comcast scrambles channels they won't schedule a truck roll to re-install the trap.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17862726
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a box even if you have to upgrade to digital starter, which will force Comcast to remove the trap. Then you can return the box and downgrade to limited basic service again a week later. Now that Comcast scrambles channels they won't schedule a truck roll to re-install the trap.



I never thought of it that way, but that kinda makes sense.


Thanks for the idea. I might just do that.


----------



## olt1892

Quote:

Originally Posted by jhachey

Maybe you should get a box even if you have to upgrade to digital starter, which will force Comcast to remove the trap. Then you can return the box and downgrade to limited basic service again a week later. Now that Comcast scrambles channels they won't schedule a truck roll to re-install the trap.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17863692
> 
> 
> I never thought of it that way, but that kinda makes sense.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea. I might just do that.





You may want to ask Comcast if they have some "Satisfaction guarantee" that let you to switch back to Limited Basic without any cost.

Otherwise, they may try to charge you $ to downgrade.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17862726
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a box even if you have to upgrade to digital starter, which will force Comcast to remove the trap. Then you can return the box and downgrade to limited basic service again a week later. Now that Comcast scrambles channels they won't schedule a truck roll to re-install the trap.



Unless I am missing something I am getting the canadian channel on 124-6 and 125-6. Are we talking about the same one, CBUT-HD? I did a channel scan again today and found both of those.


You are able to lease an HD box for $8.15/mo (with remote) on limited cable without needing an upgrade, but since you have a capable tuner doesn't make sense to pay that unless you want their on screen guide too. I could not find a copy of their rate cards online but they have them in the stores and it was with my october bill.


I think if you don't receive the channel then get a technician out to you and have them find out why you are not getting the channel, and if it's the trap then they will remove it. They may just remove it anyway.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17865584
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I could not find a copy of their rate cards online but they have them in the stores and it was with my october bill.
> 
> ...



Here is a copy of the one I received with my bill: http://home.comcast.net/~waregle/Com...Seattle%29.jpg


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17865584
> 
> 
> Unless I am missing something I am getting the canadian channel on 124-6 and 125-6. Are we talking about the same one, CBUT-HD? I did a channel scan again today and found both of those.



I think you're missing the previous discussion back a couple pages. For much (most?) of Puget Sound, CBUT-HD has been moved to 124-6, so it's unaffected by limited-basic filters (which remove ~30-70). But in some areas, like ericjut's, it's still on 60-2 so it's being nuked by the filter.



> Quote:
> I think if you don't receive the channel then get a technician out to you and have them find out why you are not getting the channel, and if it's the trap then they will remove it. They may just remove it anyway.



As he pointed out - they refuse to send a technician out for an HD channel problem, since he just has Limited Basic.


My guess? They've simply screwed up & forgot to move CBUT-HD to 124-6 in some areas. Works fine if you rent their box, so why should they care? May require a letter to Steve Kipp, some complaints to the media, or both.


----------



## ericjut

Oh... I highly suspect that even if I rent a box, it won't work in my case, which would give me an excuse to get a tech here to resolve it, something I can't get right now with just QAM use. I'm pretty sure that non-AVSFORUM-savvy limited basic users even know that they're eligible to get that channel in HD as part of their package (I even didn't until a few weeks ago), which is probably nobody complains about it. I'm not even sure how "popular" limited basic is in my region. For all I know, maybe everybody's on full digital cable.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17867054
> 
> 
> I think you're missing the previous discussion back a couple pages. For much (most?) of Puget Sound, CBUT-HD has been moved to 124-6, so it's unaffected by limited-basic filters (which remove ~30-70). But in some areas, like ericjut's, it's still on 60-2 so it's being nuked by the filter.
> 
> 
> As he pointed out - they refuse to send a technician out for an HD channel problem, since he just has Limited Basic.
> 
> 
> My guess? They've simply screwed up & forgot to move CBUT-HD to 124-6 in some areas. Works fine if you rent their box, so why should they care? May require a letter to Steve Kipp, some complaints to the media, or both.



Sorry I was slow, I did not connect the dots. It had been a while since I really used the qam tuner to watch anything (only using it when the DVR is recording two shows and I want to watch another). I checked out the silicondust site to get the location.


I decided to check the frequency of CBUT-HD through the set-top and found that it is tuned to 441 Mhz which corresponds to RF channel 60 in QAM. So I tried 60-2 on the television and there it is too. As far as I can tell I am getting CBUT-HD on three channels on QAM and I don't have any traps. QAM channel 124 is on 795 Mhz, is it possible there may be a splitter somewhere that is not passing through that frequency? I had a splitter a while back that only went to 700 mhz and when I replaced that with a 1000 mhz splitter my missing channels came in. There may be some other signal loss too with long cable runs or just old/bad cables. Since its not coming in on either channel I think its hard to tell if its blocked or just poor reception.


I don't think they can refuse to send a tecnician since that channel is part of the lineup and a QAM tuner is capable of receiving it in the clear. They should care because they have to, right? May need some escalating to a supervisor.


----------



## jhachey

Of course, we all knew this, but here are some more details courtesy of the Seattle Times: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...8_olytv08.html 
*Canadian TV coverage of the Vancouver Olympics won't be available here*

By Bob Condotta

Seattle Times staff reporter


With the opening of the Vancouver Winter Olympics just five weeks away, Northwest fans may be planning to tune in to the games once again on Canadian television, where they grew accustomed to live, relatively unfiltered coverage of the action.


Most of them will be out of luck.


For the first time since 1992, the Canadian Broadcasting Corp. (CBC) won't be covering the games. That leaves most Seattle-area cable subscribers with no opportunity to catch the Vancouver games on Canadian television.


CTV, the largest privately owned network in Canada, outbid CBC for the broadcast rights in that country. But CTV is available almost nowhere in the state of Washington.

*A local spokesman for Comcast, the primary cable carrier in the area, said, "We don't carry CTV anywhere in Washington and don't have plans to carry it for the Olympics."* Apparently, CTV is also not available on satellite in this area.

*A CTV spokeswoman said some neighboring U.S. cities do get the network, but "we do not negotiate directly with the Seattle-based cable and satellite providers."*


Most Olympics fans will have little choice but to watch the big Olympic events on NBC, which holds the rights to the games in the United States.


The rest of the article can be found at: Times: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...8_olytv08.html 


Most annoyingly, NBC will continue to show key events (e.g. the Gold Medal Hockey game) on a tape delay for the west coast, even when those events are available live on the east coast. The only good news for us is that we get the east-coast HD feeds for several other NBC-Universal channels, such as USA-HD and Universal-HD, so we will get to see some live events on those channels.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17879556
> 
> 
> Most annoyingly, NBC will continue to show key events (e.g. the Gold Medal Hockey game) on a tape delay for the west coast, even when those events are available live on the east coast. The only good news for us is that we get the east-coast HD feeds for several other NBC-Universal channels, such as USA-HD and Universal-HD, so we will get to see some live events on those channels.



Wait, are you serious? We're going to get delayed events even though we're not only in the same time zone, but almost at spitting distance (in global terms anyways)? This is just silly. :/


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17880690
> 
> 
> Wait, are you serious? We're going to get delayed events even though we're not only in the same time zone, but almost at spitting distance (in global terms anyways)? This is just silly. :/



I'm not kidding. I didn't post the entire Seattle Times article, which included such tidbits as:

But the premier events won't be shown live here. Instead, they are either carried live or taped for prime-time coverage on the East Coast and then further delayed for prime time in the West.
and

But the big events think the women's figure-skating final or the men's gold-medal ice-hockey game will be reserved for NBC's prime-time coverage.
NBC did the same thing eight years ago when the games were held in Salt Lake City, just one time zone away. If the event was of interest to me, I watched it live on CBC...


----------



## mykee50

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... I was just looking at my Comcast bill for this month. I have 4 HD Tivo's. I rent 4 of their cards for $1.60 a month. On the latest bill there is a line item for "Additional Digital" for 4 of their set-top boxes at $6.10 each. I don't have their set boxes, I have Tivo's. I called and got some twit who said the charge was in addition to the card because I had the ABILITY to have the boxes. What's with that?

I told her that I wanted to talk to her manager. After waiting she got back on the phone a said a manager was not available. I'm now waiting for the mamager to call me back.


For $117.... a month, I could go back to Directv Platinum with all premiums, not just HBO.


What's a guy suppose to do? Thanks for listening, Mike in Issaquah.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/17880922
> 
> 
> What's a guy suppose to do?



Watch Hulu instead? Oh wait, that's now Comcast, too... :-(


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/17880922
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... I was just looking at my Comcast bill for this month. I have 4 HD Tivo's. I rent 4 of their cards for $1.60 a month. On the latest bill there is a line item for "Additional Digital" for 4 of their set-top boxes at $6.10 each. I don't have their set boxes, I have Tivo's. I called and got some twit who said the charge was in addition to the card because I had the ABILITY to have the boxes. What's with that?
> 
> I told her that I wanted to talk to her manager. After waiting she got back on the phone a said a manager was not available. I'm now waiting for the mamager to call me back.
> 
> 
> For $117.... a month, I could go back to Directv Platinum with all premiums, not just HBO.
> 
> 
> What's a guy suppose to do? Thanks for listening, Mike in Issaquah.



I'm pretty sure this is Comcast's official pricing policy, not a mistake.
Each cablecard-capable device that they have to provision/activate - is $6.10/month.
That cost includes either a) a standard-def digital box rental, or b) an S-card cablecard rental.
M-card cablecards (or a second S-card for the same device) are an extra $1.60/month.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17881755
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is Comcast's official pricing policy, not a mistake.
> Each cablecard-capable device that they have to provision/activate - is $6.10/month.
> That cost includes either a) a standard-def digital box rental, or b) an S-card cablecard rental.
> M-card cablecards (or a second S-card for the same device) are an extra $1.60/month.



I found this when I was pricing cablecard-capable devices a while back. Should help in this case too.

How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD? 


If you look down at wareagle's post with the price list (thanks by the way!) you can see that the additional digital access fee includes one set-top or cablecard for $6.10. Additional cards for a multiple cablecard device are $1.60.


If you have 4 cards without any other equipment being leased from comcast, then the first card is included with the digital subscription. The second is $1.60. The third is included with the additional digital access fee of $6.10. The fourth is $1.60. Total is $9.30 per month. There is no difference in s-card and m-card pricing, and most of what they carry anymore are m-cards.


If you lease any other set-top, then add another $6.10 for a total of $15.40. In theory you should not be charged for each additional digital access fee unless you have 4 tivos on separate outlets with one m-card each and leasing another set-top, but then you would not get the $1.60 charge too.


It will be interesting what the manager says. Hope this helps.


Edit: Just re-read the original post. If you have four different tivos with one card each then there would be a $6.10 charge for each additional one after the first (total $18.30) unless you have a box from them too, then it's $6.10 for each (total $24.40).


----------



## marcvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17881755
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is Comcast's official pricing policy, not a mistake.
> Each cablecard-capable device that they have to provision/activate - is $6.10/month.
> That cost includes either a) a standard-def digital box rental, or b) an S-card cablecard rental.
> M-card cablecards (or a second S-card for the same device) are an extra $1.60/month.



Yep, that's my understanding as well. This kinda hoses people with multiple Tivos. The most obvious workarounds include:

Reduce the number of Tivos you have activated; watch content with an unprovisioned Tivo (that works, right?) or some streaming technology like Slingbox
Use Moxi, which has streaming support that doesn't require an additional DVR (and additional digital outlet fee)
Build an HTPC-based DVR (which can, at least in principle, get up to 6 tuners from a single M-Card) with remote viewers for different rooms
Use someone other than Comcast


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykee50* /forum/post/17880922
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... I was just looking at my Comcast bill for this month. I have 4 HD Tivo's. I rent 4 of their cards for $1.60 a month. On the latest bill there is a line item for "Additional Digital" for 4 of their set-top boxes at $6.10 each. I don't have their set boxes, I have Tivo's. I called and got some twit who said the charge was in addition to the card because I had the ABILITY to have the boxes. What's with that?
> 
> I told her that I wanted to talk to her manager. After waiting she got back on the phone a said a manager was not available. I'm now waiting for the mamager to call me back.
> 
> 
> For $117.... a month, I could go back to Directv Platinum with all premiums, not just HBO.
> 
> 
> What's a guy suppose to do? Thanks for listening, Mike in Issaquah.




Unfortunelately, the new pricing adds $6.10 for each outlet that you have a digital device hooked up to, after the first one free. So a TV (or TIVO) with a cable card would be $1.60 + 6.10 = $7.60 a month...~$100 a year, if you include taxes...


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/17882103
> 
> 
> I found this when I was pricing cablecard-capable devices a while back. Should help in this case too.
> 
> How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> 
> 
> If you look down at wareagle's post with the price list (thanks by the way!) you can see that the additional digital access fee includes one set-top or cablecard for $6.10. Additional cards for a multiple cablecard device are $1.60.
> 
> 
> If you have 4 cards without any other equipment being leased from comcast, then the first card is included with the digital subscription. The second is $1.60. The third is included with the additional digital access fee of $6.10. The fourth is $1.60. Total is $9.30 per month. There is no difference in s-card and m-card pricing, and most of what they carry anymore are m-cards.
> 
> 
> If you lease any other set-top, then add another $6.10 for a total of $15.40. In theory you should not be charged for each additional digital access fee unless you have 4 tivos on separate outlets with one m-card each and leasing another set-top, but then you would not get the $1.60 charge too.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting what the manager says. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just re-read the original post. If you have four different tivos with one card each then there would be a $6.10 charge for each additional one after the first (total $18.30) unless you have a box from them too, then it's $6.10 for each (total $24.40).



The main point is - each cablecard *device* you ask them to activate is $6.10/month. 4 Tivos are going to cost you $24.40/month (plus some addtional amount between $0 and $6.40/month, depending on how many cablecards of what type they decide to charge you for). EDIT: you're correct that the FIRST $6.10 fee is included in your programming subscription, if the Tivos are your ONLY devices.


----------



## arbeck77

So if I build (as I'm planning to) a windows 7 HTPC with the 4 tuner ceton card in it, and only need one cable card do I pay the $6.10 a month? I would have no other comcast boxes in this scenario.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17882767
> 
> 
> So if I build (as I'm planning to) a windows 7 HTPC with the 4 tuner ceton card in it, and only need one cable card do I pay the $6.10 a month? I would have no other comcast boxes in this scenario.



Your first $6.10 "digital outlet" fee is included with your digital programming subscription. So if you really have NO other Comcast boxes, then you shouldn't have to pay it. Just the $1.60 for the M-card (which they usually treat as an "additional" cablecard).


That's how it's supposed to work now - at least until 4- and 6-channel CC tuners become popular and Comcast realizes they're missing some revenue, and changes the rules again :-(


----------



## jimre

It will be interesting to see how the newly-announced HD Homerun *network* cablecard tuner actually works, and how Comcast treats it. If it works like the current HDHR QAM device, it could be "pooled" among multiple PCs throughout your house. Will each of those PCs need to be paired or activated? If so, then Comcast would presumably treat them as additional "digital outlets" and charge $6.10 each. We'll see...


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17884609
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the newly-announced HD Homerun *network* cablecard tuner actually works, and how Comcast treats it. If it works like the current HDHR QAM device, it could be "pooled" among multiple PCs throughout your house. Will each of those PCs need to be paired or activated? If so, then Comcast would presumably treat them as additional "digital outlets" and charge $6.10 each. We'll see...



I have no idea how they would know however. With Media center any device on the network should be able to access the tuner, and I don't think comcast can count how many devices you actually have.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/17884837
> 
> 
> I have no idea how they would know however. With Media center any device on the network should be able to access the tuner, and I don't think comcast can count how many devices you actually have.



I'd like to think that's the case, but we'll have to see. At some point the device will have to be activated & registered with Comcast. Unless the new CC HDHR has it's own user interface, that means activating from a PC - probably from inside Media Center setup, like is currently done with the ATI DCT. Hopefully, it will be the CC HDHR - and not that PC - that's registered with Comcast.


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17884590
> 
> 
> Your first $6.10 "digital outlet" fee is included with your digital programming subscription. So if you really have NO other Comcast boxes, then you shouldn't have to pay it. Just the $1.60 for the M-card (which they usually treat as an "additional" cablecard).
> 
> 
> That's how it's supposed to work now - at least until 4- and 6-channel CC tuners become popular and Comcast realizes they're missing some revenue, and changes the rules again :-(



I tried this argument with them, it did not work. The first (box) card is free, the 2nd is $6.10, they see it as your first card, the third (2nd to them) would be $1.60. I've got two and am paying the $6.10 only.

Mike


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/17894179
> 
> 
> I tried this argument with them, it did not work. The first (box) card is free, the 2nd is $6.10, they see it as your first card, the third (2nd to them) would be $1.60. I've got two and am paying the $6.10 only.
> 
> Mike



If the second card is in the same host device (a 2nd tuner in the same device like tivo or a media center pc) then it's $1.60 for the second card. If they are in separate host devices (for example one tv and one tivo) then it is the $6.10 charge for the second card.


There is no price difference in single stream or multistream cards. Since they can decode up to 6 streams at a time I think it would be hard to figure out how many you were using. They also give out m-cards for televisions, it's pretty much all that is given out any more.


If both of yours are in the same device, then argue the point. The link I posted earlier is from their web site which explains how it should be.


----------



## VinceInSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/17867054
> 
> 
> My guess? They've simply screwed up & forgot to move CBUT-HD to 124-6 in some areas. Works fine if you rent their box, so why should they care? May require a letter to Steve Kipp, some complaints to the media, or both.



I endured a thoroughly unsatisfying web chat with Comcast on this subject: blamed it on the "government-mandated Digital Transition Program," suggested I upgrade to "Limited Expanded service (?)," then sent me a link for channels available via digital antenna in Colorado Springs (?!), told me I need an HD box, etc., all in broken English. Then he referred me to the local office.


So I went outside and removed the filter where it enters the house, re-scanned, and all the Limited Basic digital channels disappeared. So that filter seems to be doing more than just filtering out a range of frequencies. Put it back on and things were back to normal. But still can't bring in CBUT-HD.


----------



## hergertr

It's probably something with my system, but for the last few days the sound on channel 104 has been muted on just the commercials. Tonight that has switched around and the commercials are normal and the program is muted. I tried rebooting the DVR and that didn't change anything. Recorded programs on channel 104 also have the muted sound. All other channels are fine. I have two other HD boxes (non-DVR) and they are OK on channel 104 and channel 4 is OK. My sound goes through an optic cable to a 2803 Denon receiver. Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17905249
> 
> 
> It's probably something with my system, but for the last few days the sound on channel 104 has been muted on just the commercials. Tonight that has switched around and the commercials are normal and the program is muted. I tried rebooting the DVR and that didn't change anything. Recorded programs on channel 104 also have the muted sound. All other channels are fine. I have two other HD boxes (non-DVR) and they are OK on channel 104 and channel 4 is OK. My sound goes through an optic cable to a 2803 Denon receiver. Has anyone else had a similar problem?



You might try contacting KOMO directly. They have had audio switching problems for years but have been very responsive on this board.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/17905249
> 
> 
> It's probably something with my system, but for the last few days the sound on channel 104 has been muted on just the commercials. Tonight that has switched around and the commercials are normal and the program is muted. I tried rebooting the DVR and that didn't change anything. Recorded programs on channel 104 also have the muted sound. All other channels are fine. I have two other HD boxes (non-DVR) and they are OK on channel 104 and channel 4 is OK. My sound goes through an optic cable to a 2803 Denon receiver. Has anyone else had a similar problem?



I have an older Kenwood receiver that used to have trouble with Dolby Digital of any flavor when the source switched modes (PCM-> DD or DD -> PCM). The receiver is in "auto" mode and is supposed to detect PCM and Dolby automatically and then set itself properly for that mode. I am using a coax cable between the DVR and the receiver. I noticed that it was always going back to PCM whenever there was a loss of sound from the DVR. This would happen when using FFWD etc. on the DVR. Sometimes when you hit PLAY it would not switch back to DD automatically and I had no sound. The cure was always to force another "transition" by rewinding or stopping and hitting PLAY again. It happened about 10% of the time for me.


THEN, I swapped out the DVR for the newer DCX-3432 (mainly to get 320GB drive). For some reason it is able to maintain the DD 5.1 configuration all the time and my muted sound issue is gone.


It could be that the commercials are not in DD and the programs are. This transition my be causing your system to lose its sync like mine used to do.


----------



## vgao

I have the Vizio P42 with the QAM tuner and I could pick up the local HD until I moved to Sammamish. Now with the QAM tuner and the limited basic package I could not even scan the channels. (always fail in the middle). So I upgraded to the digital package hoping they could enable the local HDs. Still, I could not scan the channels most of the time using my QAM tuner. For some channels I got a blue screen with "the television station is temporarily unavailable". With 3 appointments with the Comcast tech, they refused to admit there's any trap. They showed me the cable box outside my house and said there's no trap device on my cable. Instead, they said my QAM tuner is broken, because the tuner could not pick up anything.

My question is: how could I find if the trap exists and where could I find it?


Thanks.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vgao* /forum/post/17921092
> 
> 
> I have the Vizio P42 with the QAM tuner and I could pick up the local HD until I moved to Sammamish. Now with the QAM tuner and the limited basic package I could not even scan the channels. (always fail in the middle). So I upgraded to the digital package hoping they could enable the local HDs. Still, I could not scan the channels most of the time using my QAM tuner. For some channels I got a blue screen with "the television station is temporarily unavailable". With 3 appointments with the Comcast tech, they refused to admit there's any trap. They showed me the cable box outside my house and said there's no trap device on my cable. Instead, they said my QAM tuner is broken, because the tuner could not pick up anything.
> 
> My question is: how could I find if the trap exists and where could I find it?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The trap would be in the cable box on the side of your house, but I suspect your Vizio is at fault. I have a VX20L that used to fail to scan Comcast QAM on occasion and now fails constantly on FIOS. Vizio tuners seem to be very picky about the signals they find.


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/17921145
> 
> 
> The trap would be in the cable box on the side of your house, but I suspect your Vizio is at fault. I have a VX20L that used to fail to scan Comcast QAM on occasion and now fails constantly on FIOS. Vizio tuners seem to be very picky about the signals they find.



rather than scanning the channels for HD, what happends when you directly enter 4-1, etc?


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/17933910
> 
> 
> rather than scanning the channels for HD, what happends when you directly enter 4-1, etc?



Entering 4-1 would work only if the channel had been scanned and the PSIP data parsed. Entering a QAM channel number like 73.101 did not work.


The set is now hooked up to an OTA antenna.


----------



## gameboy

OK, so I just downgraded my service from expanded to limited (local channels only) since my HTPC was not getting the encrypted signals anyway. I was little surprised to hear that they were going to send out a tech to put a filter (why bother when they already encrypt everything???).


I just want to know if I will be able to get all of the local HD channels with this package. Is anyone around here have the same setup? If I cannot get the local HD, I might as well start putting up an external antenna...


----------



## sangwpark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gameboy* /forum/post/17957967
> 
> 
> OK, so I just downgraded my service from expanded to limited (local channels only) since my HTPC was not getting the encrypted signals anyway. I was little surprised to hear that they were going to send out a tech to put a filter (why bother when they already encrypt everything???).
> 
> 
> I just want to know if I will be able to get all of the local HD channels with this package. Is anyone around here have the same setup? If I cannot get the local HD, I might as well start putting up an external antenna...



I have limited (with filter placed 1 year ago when I downgraded) with HTPC, and receive all local HD except 22-1. Tukwila, WA.


--

Sang


----------



## gameboy

Thanks, that certainly makes things simpler. I tried using an (indoor) antenna this weekend and I could not get all the channels to work at the same time, so cable would definitely save me some trouble.


I just went from paying $60/month to $15/month. Thanks, Comcast (for encryption and forcing my hand)!


----------



## jhachey

From the Portland Comcast thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skihoodoo* /forum/post/17970297
> 
> 
> looks like the upgrade is scheduled for the 27th



We're usually not too far behind Portland, so hopefully we'll see the A28 guide in February.


----------



## ericjut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17971913
> 
> 
> From the Portland Comcast thread:
> 
> 
> 
> We're usually not too far behind Portland, so hopefully we'll see the A28 guide in February.



Do we know what it will bring?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut* /forum/post/17997221
> 
> 
> Do we know what it will bring?



The features are described at:
http://www.comcast.net/newguide/ 


Comcast also has a video demonstration of the new guide at:
http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...tml#trackbacks 


Amongst the key features are an improved search function, web-based programming of your DVR, and skip-forward / skip-back functionality when watching on-Demand programming.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17998698
> 
> 
> The features are described at:
> http://www.comcast.net/newguide/
> 
> 
> Comcast also has a video demonstration of the new guide at:
> http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...tml#trackbacks
> 
> 
> Amongst the key features are an improved search function, web-based programming of your DVR, and skip-forward / skip-back functionality when watching on-Demand programming.



Web based scheduling is the one killer feature that's missing from Windows Media Center (which is otherwise a very good DVR). I might actually go back to recording more shows on my Comcast DVR if this feature shows up.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/17998698
> 
> 
> The features are described at:
> http://www.comcast.net/newguide/



Please let us shut off the 'A scheduled recording has just completed' billboard that obliterates the screen no matter what we're watching. Please? Feature for that? Maybe? Please?


----------



## seatacboy

When will Comcast get around to offering KBTC's 1080i HD signal, as well as KBTC's mHz Worldview subchannel?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18022947
> 
> 
> When will Comcast get around to offering KBTC's 1080i HD signal, as well as KBTC's mHz Worldview subchannel?



Here's a much more concise answer than I'd originally written here. The second paragraph of this page at WNET explains it: in the case of a secondary PBS station, it's up to the station, itself, whether they prefer analog/SD digital simulcast, or to be carried exclusively digital w/ all subchannels:

http://www.thirteen.org/insidethirte...t-subscribers/


----------



## pastiche

A little late, but... here's a QAM update.


Biggest changes:


* Lots of shuffling since before the digital transition wound down, and lots of encryption where there didn't used to be any


* Four MUXes are simulcasting


* CBUT HD is simulcasting, but only in 860 MHz (not 750 MHz) areas


* I can't find(!) the FM simulcasts that used to be on 90-X (KPLU, KQMV, KUBE, KMPS, KUOW, KIRO, KING, KWJZ.) It doesn't make sense that they'd be encrypted, so I've probably got a bad cable or some line ingress somewhere...


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/18024214
> 
> 
> Here's a much more concise answer than I'd originally written here. The second paragraph of this page at WNET explains it: in the case of a secondary PBS station, it's up to the station, itself, whether they prefer analog/SD digital simulcast, or to be carried exclusively digital w/ all subchannels:
> 
> http://www.thirteen.org/insidethirte...t-subscribers/



Thank you for the link. Unfortunately, it's not the answer many of us would like. PBS affiliates wishing to retain an analog cable signal to reach many limited-basic viewers end up waiving their right for retransmission of an HD signal or subchannels.


Also, Comcast has a weird policy regarding the "special set-top converter box" for standard-def limited basic: only one box and remote may be rented for $1.15/month. Any additional boxes are charged at $7.25/month, even though this is STILL for a limited basic standard-def TV (not high definition). Of course, there's also a bit of irony in being expected to pay extra $$ for HD reception of limited basic channels when many of us can receive those HD channels free via OTA.


In the case of KBTC-HD, you must use an antenna to view the station in HD - assuming you can receive KBTC's OTA signal.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18037899
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. Unfortunately, it's not the answer many of us would like. PBS affiliates wishing to retain an analog cable signal to reach many limited-basic viewers end up waiving their right for retransmission of an HD signal or subchannels.
> 
> 
> Also, Comcast has a weird policy regarding the "special set-top converter box" for standard-def limited basic: only one box and remote may be rented for $1.15/month. Any additional boxes are charged at $7.25/month, even though this is STILL for a limited basic standard-def TV (not high definition). Of course, there's also a bit of irony in being expected to pay extra $$ for HD reception of limited basic channels when many of us can receive those HD channels free via OTA.
> 
> 
> In the case of KBTC-HD, you must use an antenna to view the station in HD - assuming you can receive KBTC's OTA signal.



I thought Comcast provided TWO of the DTA (SD, limited basic) "converter boxes" for free?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18038203
> 
> 
> I thought Comcast provided TWO of the DTA (SD, limited basic) "converter boxes" for free?



Jim, you are partially right. Comcast does provide 2 DTA boxes, however ... they also provide you with a third box that gives you guide access as well as On Demand. No HD, no DVR.


I know this because I have hooked up 3 homes with these boxes every time in Kitsap County (Bremerton & Bainbridge Island).


----------



## Grampa

Whenever I try to set up a channel guide, e.g., for Slingbox or Windows Media Center, it asks for my zip code (98112), and then presents me with a number of options: South King County, Roosevelt, rebuild or non-rebuild, digital or not, etc. (I don't have them exactly, and the options are not the same for each channel guide provider). How can I tell what I have, or are they all pretty much the same? I know the major channels are the same, but I haven't gone through 1000 channels to check.


Thanks.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18038203
> 
> 
> I thought Comcast provided TWO of the DTA (SD, limited basic) "converter boxes" for free?



The free DTAs are only provided to former expanded basic (Digital Starter) subscribers. Comcast never offered these boxes to limited basic clients.


For limited basic subscribers, i.e. those who receive HD signals via Clear QAM on their primary TV, there are NO free DTAs for secondary TVs in their homes. Comcast allows rental of only ONE SD "converter box" (it's a Motorola DCT-700) for $1/month; any extra boxes are a whopping $7/month and it's still limited to standard def and limited services (i.e. no on demand).


This primarily is an issue with second and third TV sets, with digital-only limited basic channels such as C-SPAN2, KOMO/This, KING/Universal Sports, KIRO/Retro, etc.


Of course, ClearQAM doesn't exist according to the Comcast reps.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18038633
> 
> 
> Jim, you are partially right. Comcast does provide 2 DTA boxes, however ... they also provide you with a third box that gives you guide access as well as On Demand. No HD, no DVR.
> 
> 
> I know this because I have hooked up 3 homes with these boxes every time in Kitsap County (Bremerton & Bainbridge Island).



Were these homes with limited basic service?


----------



## thefalcon2k

They had all the channels between 2-99 (with normal unnecessary gaps)


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18044879
> 
> 
> They had all the channels between 2-99 (with normal unnecessary gaps)



Those would be _expanded basic_ customers (paying over $50/month for video service). _Limited basic_ is the sub-$20/month service tier: channels 2-29, 75-79 and 99.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18022947
> 
> 
> When will Comcast get around to offering KBTC's 1080i HD signal, as well as KBTC's mHz Worldview subchannel?



While PBS originates a 1080i HD signal nationally, KCTS has elected to only push out/use 720p...







so, Comcast is showing what they're getting.


Can't answer the other question...


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/18050711
> 
> 
> While PBS originates a 1080i HD signal nationally, KCTS has elected to only push out/use 720p...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, Comcast is showing what they're getting.
> 
> 
> Can't answer the other question...



seatacboy was asking why Comcast only offers KBTC's HD content in SD. As to why KCTS broadcasts in 720p rather than PBS's standard 1080i format is a different unrelated question.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/18051423
> 
> 
> seatacboy was asking why Comcast only offers KBTC's HD content in SD. As to why KCTS broadcasts in 720p rather than PBS's standard 1080i format is a different unrelated question.



nevermind...


----------



## Dreamwriter

Apparently next week all our Comcast services are going to be renamed "XFinity". And the article I read mentioned something about the name change syncing up with 50mbps internet service.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/18051423
> 
> 
> seatacboy was asking why Comcast only offers KBTC's HD content in SD. As to why KCTS broadcasts in 720p rather than PBS's standard 1080i format is a different unrelated question.



KCTS using 720P was done at my suggestion. It significantly increases the overall quality of the picture presented in the presence of the two SD streams.


Comcast passes our 720 signal through bit for bit.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dreamwriter* /forum/post/18066079
> 
> 
> Apparently next week all our Comcast services are going to be renamed "XFinity". And the article I read mentioned something about the name change syncing up with 50mbps internet service.


 http://www.betanews.com/article/Comc...ity/1265250092


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/18071434
> 
> 
> KCTS using 720P was done at my suggestion. It significantly increases the overall quality of the picture presented in the presence of the two SD streams.
> 
> 
> Comcast passes our 720 signal through bit for bit.



I remember the 1080i was particularly bad with KCTS, especially if the camera panned or lots of stuff in the picture changed fast. 720P is way better. I personally prefer 720P over 1080i. There is less digital artifacts, such as bad jaggies and macro-blocking. Remember both of these are HD formats. ESPN and FOX both do 720P, which is better with sports and high action stuff. With my 1080P LCDTV, I set my Comcast box to 720P, simply because I think the HD picture looks betters. 1080i is an "interlaced" format, which can cause all kinds of distortions if it is compressed more than it should be.


----------



## teeitup

I realize this is a Comcast forum, but was wondering if any readers have Wave Broadband and are experiencing the same thing. I just have basic cable without a cable provided box. Wave Broadband sends out three versions of KOMO. Analog SD on Ch 4, Digital SD on 92.8, and HD on 104.1. This week the clear-QAM HD feed (Ch 104.1) went away. At first I thought it may have something to do with KOMO's antenna move, but that wouldn't explain why the SD signal still works. I'm not sure if it is now encrypted or there is equipment problems which will be fixed. Any ideas on this?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeitup* /forum/post/18076619
> 
> 
> I realize this is a Comcast forum, but was wondering if any readers have Wave Broadband and are experiencing the same thing. I just have basic cable without a cable provided box. Wave Broadband sends out three versions of KOMO. Analog SD on Ch 4, Digital SD on 92.8, and HD on 104.1. This week the clear-QAM HD feed (Ch 104.1) went away. At first I thought it may have something to do with KOMO's antenna move, but that wouldn't explain why the SD signal still works. I'm not sure if it is now encrypted or there is equipment problems which will be fixed. Any ideas on this?



Did you try re-scanning to see if maybe they just moved it to a different frequency?


----------



## teeitup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18078895
> 
> 
> Did you try re-scanning to see if maybe they just moved it to a different frequency?



That was it. It moved to a different frequency. Thanks.


----------



## seatacboy

Lately, I noticed the two-channel audio on CBUT/99 is shrill and distorted (as though the VU meters were maxed out), particularly during direct a/b comparison with CBUT-HD (which has good audio quality). Until recently, CBUT's audio was fine. Any ideas why Comcast's audio feed has recently become so poor for CBUT/99?


----------



## seatacboy

I'm using a KWorld tuner stick to watch Comcast's clear QAM telecasts on my PC. However, the supplied ArcSoft TotalMedia software is very user-unfriendly. The channel numbers are completely different than those on our AVS QAM channel charts, and in many other respects the software is poorly designed.


Any suggestions for better software to use for Clear QAM reception on my PC?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18079485
> 
> 
> Lately, I noticed the two-channel audio on CBUT/99 is shrill and distorted (as though the VU meters were maxed out), particularly during direct a/b comparison with CBUT-HD (which has good audio quality). Until recently, CBUT's audio was fine. Any ideas why Comcast's audio feed has recently become so poor for CBUT/99?



I haven't noticed it lately, but I did notice it a for a few weeks, several months ago. It seemed to start, last time, for me, when they were briefly downconverting CBUT HD from (OTA) 58-8 to (Cable) 99/79-6. It seemed to go away when they went back to the actual analog feed from (OTA) 2 soon after. (I assume it's since 58-8 was annoyingly far from center-cut safe.)


OK, I was wrong.







I just checked. The analog on 99 definitely sounds over-saturated to me. The digital SD on 79-6 sounds less-so. The digital HD on 60-2 sounds fine.


On a tangent, this was much easier when CBUT was Ch. 2/Cable 99. A world where it's OTA Analog 2, OTA Digital 58-8 mapped to 2-1, Cable Analog 99, Cable Digital SD 79-6 mapped to 99, Cable digital HD 60-2 mapped to 619 is just... too confusing.


----------



## jimre

Cmon - 619 is the *perfect* channel number for CBUT-HD! Right between foreign-language channels and sports channels. I suppose it's a little of each


----------



## t0adman

Hey all - I'm watching Chelsea vs Arsenal on FSC 401 right now and it says available in HD in the upper right corner. Any idea if we get FSC in HD yet and which channel or when we can expect to get it? TIA.


----------



## Nausicaa

I don't see it on the list of HD channels I picked up at the Redmond Comcast Office a few months back.


----------



## Mike777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18079501
> 
> 
> I'm using a KWorld tuner stick to watch Comcast's clear QAM telecasts on my PC. However, the supplied ArcSoft TotalMedia software is very user-unfriendly. The channel numbers are completely different than those on our AVS QAM channel charts, and in many other respects the software is poorly designed.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for better software to use for Clear QAM reception on my PC?



I used Media Portal for my Kworld PCI card with QAM last year. Google it.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t0adman* /forum/post/18087429
> 
> 
> Hey all - I'm watching Chelsea vs Arsenal on FSC 401 right now and it says available in HD in the upper right corner. Any idea if we get FSC in HD yet and which channel or when we can expect to get it? TIA.



The show is on 651 E!. She's great isn't she! Much better in HD.


----------



## SeattleSuburbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18087935
> 
> 
> The show is on 651 E!. She's great isn't she! Much better in HD.



I can't tell if you are joking or not.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleSuburbia* /forum/post/18093524
> 
> 
> I can't tell if you are joking or not.



LOL. Nope, I love the Chelsea Lately show. And everything is better in HD. It's so nice now that most SD channels have an HD counterpart. I haven't bother with SD in months.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeitup* /forum/post/18079450
> 
> 
> That was it. It moved to a different frequency. Thanks.



I also have Wave Broadband, and I would like to point out that they are moving frequencies for a lot of channels because of new HD channels coming to the system. Just so Comcast knows how far behind we are, we just got CNN, Fox News, CNBC, Speed, Versus, & Golf ... in HD (with more to come very shortly). That puts us up to 40 HD channels (so far).


----------



## jhachey

FWIW, on another forum, somebody posted that the A28 Guide should be deployed in all area of Washington by the end of the month.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r237...and-Western-WA


----------



## seahills

Did anyone else get a lot of audio cut outs last night? Although at times I was thankful when the audio cut out (muting Costas) it did become really annoying especially during the musical performances. I'd flip to another channel and had audio there, so I don't think it's a problem at my house.

gosh I miss seeing the games on CBUT. I can't believe we have to watch it taped.


Other then that, I thought it was a beautiful show. The Canadians did a nice job of showing everyone what it means to be Canadian.


----------



## jeff28

I had the cut-outs. Wonder if OTA people had them?


----------



## jhhyde

dropouts here in Bellevue too. thought the quality of the HD left something to be desired. turn off the 5-2 channel when you are broadcasting the olympics. do you really think anyone is watching old sports events on 5-2 when the olympics are being broadcast?


----------



## davegtestr

I had dropouts on FiOS as well on opening night ceremonies, but not last (Saturday) night.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davegtestr* /forum/post/18132454
> 
> 
> I had dropouts on FiOS as well on opening night ceremonies, but not last (Saturday) night.



OTA audio was flawless. Picture quality left a lot to be desired, especially with the close up shots of the 'First Peoples" fancy costumes.


KING is using only about 10Mbps for their HD and 7.5 Mbps for the SD channel. At those bit rates, they are dedicating to much to the SD and need to convert the HD to 720P.


I doubt that ditching the SD, even if contractually possible for them, would have had much impact on the artifacting we were seeing on the HD opening ceremony due to the inferiority of 1080i for pictures with lots of fine motion.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18111634
> 
> 
> FWIW, on another forum, somebody posted that the A28 Guide should be deployed in all area of Washington by the end of the month.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r237...and-Western-WA



Got a message on the set-top box this morning that the Guide update is coming on February 23.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18135026
> 
> 
> Got a message on the set-top box this morning that the Guide update is coming on February 23.



I don't think it is THE update. I too have a message telling ya to go to http://www.comcast.com/guide/ for details. Doesn't look like it's the A28 release. That said, it is important to go to that site because 4 features are affected including scheduled recordings some of which you may lose after the upgrade.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/18134281
> 
> 
> KING is using only about 10Mbps for their HD and 7.5 Mbps for the SD channel. At those bit rates, they are dedicating to much to the SD and need to convert the HD to 720P.



Out of curiousity, does anyone know if NBC actually feeds anything better than 10Mbps to the affiliates? All of the O&Os run NBC HD @ 1080i, NBC Plus @ 480i, AND Universal Sports @ 480i nowadays, which makes me wonder if they bother feeding at 19Mbps anymore.


(On a tangent, the ABC O&Os are now running ABC HD @ 720p, LiveWell HD @ 720p, AND AccuWeather @ 480i. Ouch.)


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18136916
> 
> 
> I don't think it is THE update. I too have a message telling ya to go to http://www.comcast.com/guide/ for details. Doesn't look like it's the A28 release. That said, it is important to go to that site because 4 features are affected including scheduled recordings some of which you may lose after the upgrade.



From what I've read on other threads, this is an update of the channel database that needs to be made prior to the A28 update. In other areas, the A28 update followed a couple of days after the update of the channel database. I guess we'll know more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/18129333
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get a lot of audio cut outs last night? Although at times I was thankful when the audio cut out (muting Costas) it did become really annoying especially during the musical performances. I'd flip to another channel and had audio there, so I don't think it's a problem at my house.
> 
> gosh I miss seeing the games on CBUT. I can't believe we have to watch it taped.
> 
> 
> Other then that, I thought it was a beautiful show. The Canadians did a nice job of showing everyone what it means to be Canadian.



I know I'm late (been out of town) but, I had the cutouts as well. It was on both regular KING 5 as well as KING 5 HD. I have Wave Broadband.


----------



## rickeame

Is this new "xfinity" supposed to result in us getting more HD channels or are we just getting a new fancy name?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18137497
> 
> 
> From what I've read on other threads, this is an update of the channel database that needs to be made prior to the A28 update. In other areas, the A28 update followed a couple of days after the update of the channel database. I guess we'll know more in a couple of weeks.



Saw the following on the dslreports.com forums:



> Quote:
> The update on Feb 17 in Spokane and Feb 23 in Western WA is NOT A28. It's an update in preparation for A28.
> 
> 
> The autodialer is informing you that there are a few features that may be affected with this update. The 4 things affected are: Scheduled DVR recordings, Parental Controls, Program Reminders, and Favorites lists on CERTAIN channels, not all channels.
> 
> 
> Employee trials are starting soon for A28 in WA.
> 
> 
> A28 isn't being deployed in WA until April. Any more questions, call 1-800-COMCAST.


----------



## t0adman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18087935
> 
> 
> The show is on 651 E!. She's great isn't she! Much better in HD.



How funny! Seriously, for those of us who enjoy the best football (soccer) on the planet it's very exciting to see that Fox Soccer Channel (FSC 401) is at least teasing us with "available in HD" in their broadcasts. I'm just curious when the market with the most successful launch of an MLS team in history and one of the most successful pro soccer franchises on earth might get Fox Soccer in the HD they're teasing. Today is Manchester United vs Inter Milan in a Champions League matchup and now that FSC has the contract we're held captive to their whim (or Comcast's?).


It appears maybe FSN will carry it in HD on channel 627? Hmmm.....


----------



## DreamWraith

anyone from further up north? I am in burlington, and several of my local feed muxes have stopped working correctly - in particular, my local CIVT (CVT-Vancouver) feed has stopped operating, as well as several other local muxes in the same 117-10** range. It seems like they are received, but when I try and tune, no data actually comes through (basically, I get a single freeze frame, and then nothing else, data throughput drops to 0mbps) - if i tune away, and tune back, i get a new updated frame, and then nothing. This is regardless of tuner source(hd homerun, happauge, etc) - when using actual television built in tuner, it simply gives a black screen - the signal specs all show well within normal range, in fact, strength and quality are both peaked at 100% per diagnotics. Just trying to figure out of I am alone here, or if this is an area wide thing.


----------



## levibluewa

on a Sony HD set, CIVTsd shows up on 117.1018. CBUTHD shows up on 60.2.


----------



## snooby

Has anyone had signal problems with 5-1 and 5-2 over clear QAM? My MythTV failed to record multiple programs from about 9pm on 2/16 to about 1 am on 2/18. There was an error in the log related to signal strength. There may also have been some issues on 2/14 and/or 2/15.


----------



## jhachey

Looks like the guide update happened last night in Sammamish. When I got up this morning, the Guide on both of my boxes was showing TBA for pretty much everything after about noon today, suggesting that they both rebooted overnight.


Looking forward to the A28 update, which will hopefully happen in April...


----------



## SeattleAl

One of my boxes lost its favorites, the other did not. Both still have their series recording settings intact. I'm not sure why they made such a big deal about this upgrade. It must be because of the parental control settings, which I do not use.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/18197701
> 
> 
> One of my boxes lost its favorites, the other did not. Both still have their series recording settings intact. I'm not sure why they made such a big deal about this upgrade. It must be because of the parental control settings, which I do not use.



As I understand it, scheduled recordings will disappear on certain channels.


For example, I have Psych set up as a series recording on USA-HD. I think that there is a new Psych episode tonight that is no longer set to record, although with no guide data, it was hard to tell what might be missing. Hopefully there will be guide data by the time I get home and I will sort it out then.


----------



## Dc5type_s

I just picked up a comcast cablecard to hook up to my Pioneer 5070HD. It will not detect the card. I've tried unplugging, re-inserting everything and nothing will change.


I hooked the same card to my other tv, a Pioneer 5010FD and it detected it with no problems. This tv is currently hooked up to a HD DVR.


I called Pioneer and they said they have no idea what is wrong. I have never tried to hook up a cable card other than today. I just dont see it being damaged as the tv only has 3700 hours and has never had any problems.


Can anyone help me here?


----------



## hergertr

Maybe I missed something earlier, but what is the A28 upgrade?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/18204787
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed something earlier, but what is the A28 upgrade?



The A28 Upgrade is described here:

http://www.comcast.net/newguide/


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18200264
> 
> 
> I just picked up a comcast cablecard to hook up to my Pioneer 5070HD. It will not detect the card. I've tried unplugging, re-inserting everything and nothing will change.
> 
> 
> I hooked the same card to my other tv, a Pioneer 5010FD and it detected it with no problems. This tv is currently hooked up to a HD DVR.
> 
> 
> I called Pioneer and they said they have no idea what is wrong. I have never tried to hook up a cable card other than today. I just dont see it being damaged as the tv only has 3700 hours and has never had any problems.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me here?



I had an HP (Sharp OEM) of about the same vintage that worked with certain, early release 'S-Cards' but failed with every 'M-Card' I tried. Part of the problem with CableCards is that the early sets are not fully compatible with the current cards.


----------



## t0adman

What do you professionals use as your most reliable source for accurate listings?


----------



## Dc5type_s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/18206378
> 
> 
> I had an HP (Sharp OEM) of about the same vintage that worked with certain, early release 'S-Cards' but failed with every 'M-Card' I tried. Part of the problem with CableCards is that the early sets are not fully compatible with the current cards.



When I talked to a guy from Pioneer, he said that it could be that the card is a dual stream card. I doubt comcast has different types of cable cards, but I will call to find out. I just dont see how or why the cable card slots could be different. I mean its the same brand tv, one is just a 7th generation and one a 8th generation.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18206825
> 
> 
> When I talked to a guy from Pioneer, he said that it could be that the card is a dual stream card. I doubt comcast has different types of cable cards, but I will call to find out. I just dont see how or why the cable card slots could be different. I mean its the same brand tv, one is just a 7th generation and one a 8th generation.



An 'M-Card' and a dual stream card are the same thing. HP told me that the set I had was not compatible with M-Cards - and as it turned out, it didn't work will all the single stream cards either. I ended up with a Comcast engineering guy trying to solve my problem for me - after 4 different visits by regular techs. All in all, they tried over 15 separate cards and only two worked - the one I picked up and installed years ago and 1 old card they found. None of the newer cards would be recognized by my set.


The slots are different - there is a lot of software and circuitry in each TV to support the card and this differs from one generation of set to another.


IMHO, Cable Card had a lot of complexity that took years for the manufacturers and cablecos to figure out and get working correctly.


----------



## Dc5type_s

Yea i called comcast today and they told me they have a single stream card. I will probably pick one up next week. Hopefully it works.


----------



## wenglish98027




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18204883
> 
> 
> The A28 Upgrade is described here:
> 
> 
> (sorry the board will not let me post URLs yet)



From the reading I've been doing lately, it seems a guide update will cause you to lose your settings such as favorites, season passes, and the like. Is that correct, and if so how frequently does this happen and is there a way to back them up beforehand?


Thanks ... Mike


----------



## hummingbird_206

I can get NorthWest Cable News in SD on channel 2. Is there an HD version, if so what channel?


----------



## jaydeflix

Anyone else seeing their box act up a little bit today?


Here's what I'm seeing:


1) Inability to pause/rewind/jump in live tv.

2) The submenu (that thing that shows what channel you're on, what show, basically, the thing that pops up when you hit pause) sticking to a certain channel (so, when I switch to CNN, it still shows MSNBC).


(roosevelt area)


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/18217477
> 
> 
> I can get NorthWest Cable News in SD on channel 2. Is there an HD version, if so what channel?



It is my understanding that NWCN currently does not provide an HD signal at this time. Believe me, it's one thing I've been waiting for!


----------



## oversight

Anyone hear anything about new HD channels coming from Comcast?


----------



## newguy416

Does anyone know the number to the office in Redmond? I want to see if they have the new DCX boxes.

Thanks.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/18236151
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the number to the office in Redmond? I want to see if they have the new DCX boxes.
> 
> Thanks.



Last time I checked, they don't have phone numbers to check that stuff, you have to go down.


----------



## newguy416

Thanks.

Bummer. I really didn't want to have to take my DVR up there, wait in line, just to be told sorry we don't have any.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newguy416* /forum/post/18236151
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the number to the office in Redmond? I want to see if they have the new DCX boxes.
> 
> Thanks.



I have picked up DCX box three times as first two didn't work as expected from the redmond office. They always have them. Make sure you ask for it otherwise they will just give you the old motos.


----------



## seahills

Has anyone picked up a DCX box from the Northgate office? That office is a bit closer to me than Redmond.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seahills* /forum/post/18254660
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up a DCX box from the Northgate office? That office is a bit closer to me than Redmond.



Do you mean the one on Aurora? I've picked one up there. They just swapped out my old one with no questions asked.


----------



## seahills




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/18256032
> 
> 
> Do you mean the one on Aurora? I've picked one up there. They just swapped out my old one with no questions asked.



yes that's the one I meant - thanks!


----------



## PatrickPanny

any word if Fox Soccer Channel in HD is coming to Comcast? I checked the forum specific to it but nothing there. Also did the request thing here . Also would love to see the FSC + make it on Comcast.


----------



## Arty Angel

Anyone else experience audio problems with last night's Oscar ceremony in HD on KOMO? I had constant glitches, and want to see if it is something in my set-up, or was a problem with the broadcast. I just switched to using a new Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, so it may be an issue with the new set-up. I use the QAM tuner in an LG LST-4200 set-top tuner to get my TV from the Comcast feed to my house. When watching the show in HD, the Dolby Digital signal kept dropping out. When I switched to the digital standard def on 79-3, the audio was fine. The audio out on the LG is hooked to the receiver via toslink, with the video going straight to the TV via component cables. I tried the other HD stations I get, and they had no issues, just KOMO. Would a low signal cause this? The line goes to a 4-way splitter before it hits the tuner.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arty Angel* /forum/post/18273161
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience audio problems with last night's Oscar ceremony in HD on KOMO? I had constant glitches, and want to see if it is something in my set-up, or was a problem with the broadcast. I just switched to using a new Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, so it may be an issue with the new set-up. I use the QAM tuner in an LG LST-4200 set-top tuner to get my TV from the Comcast feed to my house. When watching the show in HD, the Dolby Digital signal kept dropping out. When I switched to the digital standard def on 79-3, the audio was fine. The audio out on the LG is hooked to the receiver via toslink, with the video going straight to the TV via component cables. I tried the other HD stations I get, and they had no issues, just KOMO. Would a low signal cause this? The line goes to a 4-way splitter before it hits the tuner.



I didn't notice any drop outs. I'm using the DCX cable box with the Audio pumped directly to my receiver via HDMI.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arty Angel* /forum/post/18273161
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience audio problems with last night's Oscar ceremony in HD on KOMO? ...



I've experienced audio dropouts with KOMO-HD in the past, but had no problem at all with the Oscars last night. Was using an older Comcast DCT-5100 feeding optical SPDIF into my receiver, and Component video to my projector.


----------



## Arty Angel

Thanks for the replies. I guess it's time to troubleshoot the hook-ups in my system.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arty Angel* /forum/post/18273161
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience audio problems with last night's Oscar ceremony in HD on KOMO? I had constant glitches, and want to see if it is something in my set-up, or was a problem with the broadcast. I just switched to using a new Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, so it may be an issue with the new set-up. I use the QAM tuner in an LG LST-4200 set-top tuner to get my TV from the Comcast feed to my house. When watching the show in HD, the Dolby Digital signal kept dropping out. When I switched to the digital standard def on 79-3, the audio was fine. The audio out on the LG is hooked to the receiver via toslink, with the video going straight to the TV via component cables. I tried the other HD stations I get, and they had no issues, just KOMO. Would a low signal cause this? The line goes to a 4-way splitter before it hits the tuner.



FWIW: I watched the Oscars OTA and it was fine there.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Tonight in Olalla, there was a "barn fire" that took out some fiber optic lines and interfering with all Comcast services (TV/Internet/Phone). If you have one (or more) of these services, you will experience outages for a while.


----------



## Joe Schwartz

Sometime over the last day or so, I lost the Science Channel HD on 696. Called it in, and they hadn't heard any other reports. Is anyone else missing it?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18282730
> 
> 
> Tonight in Olalla, there was a "barn fire" that took out some fiber optic lines and interfering with all Comcast services (TV/Internet/Phone). If you have one (or more) of these services, you will experience outages for a while.



Service was restored about 11:20pm. If you were affected by this outage, you should be back online now.


----------



## rickeame

WRT the oscars: we had freezes every once in a while and dropouts. We have the older DVR.


----------



## Joe Schwartz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Schwartz* /forum/post/18283407
> 
> 
> Sometime over the last day or so, I lost the Science Channel HD on 696. Called it in, and they hadn't heard any other reports. Is anyone else missing it?



Never mind, it's back now.


----------



## pastiche

CBS College Sports Network is in clear QAM right now. If previous years are any indicator, it should be that way until a few days after March Madness:


60-1 HD, 115-9 SD


----------



## erocuroc

Anyone having any issues with your tv screen going black for about 2 secs then coming back on. Tv doesn't power off and if I rewind the dvr the footage is there. Tv is panasonic g10 hooked up via hdmi. I am leaning toward an issue with my box over tv at this point due to it not happening (yet) with blu-ray or DVD. Happens about once a day over last 2 weeks.


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/18344231
> 
> 
> Anyone having any issues with your tv screen going black for about 2 secs then coming back on. Tv doesn't power off and if I rewind the dvr the footage is there. Tv is panasonic g10 hooked up via hdmi. I am leaning toward an issue with my box over tv at this point due to it not happening (yet) with blu-ray or DVD. Happens about once a day over last 2 weeks.



I assume that the box is hooked up using HDMI as well as the BluRay player. Sounds like the same problem we ran into with the TV's at a pizza joint I hang out in. Try unhooking the HDMI cables for the BluRay player physically from the TV. If the problem goes away you've got a direction to look. Then try making sure that the BluRay player is powered off.


The issue you run into is that, for reasons I don't comprehend, the TV will go and 'scan' the inputs that have an active HDMI connection. Even if they're not being used.


It's got something to do with the HDCP via HDMI implementation that most of these sets use.


----------



## ikao

I see clear QAM of 18-x are moved to 44-x. Anyone else seen the change?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/18347552
> 
> 
> I see clear QAM of 18-x are moved to 44-x. Anyone else seen the change?



There's something a little more complicated going on...


KMYQ's (PSIP 22-1) transport channel is on 18-1 now.


KPST's (with newly added PSIP 44-*) transport channels are now on 96-*.


The original KPST feed on 80-3 is gone.


Here's a full update of the QAM list, including a few other little things, like the FMs I didn't have the patience to find on 67-X last time.


----------



## joe531

Thanks, I came here to see why in the world KMYQ-HD was scrambled in Windows Media Center.


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/18347552
> 
> 
> I see clear QAM of 18-x are moved to 44-x. Anyone else seen the change?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/18348585
> 
> 
> There's something a little more complicated going on...
> 
> 
> KMYQ's (PSIP 22-1) transport channel is on 18-1 now.
> 
> 
> KPST's (with newly added PSIP 44-*) transport channels are now on 96-*.
> 
> 
> The original KPST feed on 80-3 is gone.
> 
> 
> Here's a full update of the QAM list, including a few other little things, like the FMs I didn't have the patience to find on 67-X last time.




18.3 is gone.

It becomes 44.3. (Thanks pastiche).

But, all the 44.x channels are unwatchable for me. TV keeps losing pictures.


----------



## hummingbird_206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/18344231
> 
> 
> Anyone having any issues with your tv screen going black for about 2 secs then coming back on. Tv doesn't power off and if I rewind the dvr the footage is there. Tv is panasonic g10 hooked up via hdmi. I am leaning toward an issue with my box over tv at this point due to it not happening (yet) with blu-ray or DVD. Happens about once a day over last 2 weeks.



Several Panasonic models have this issue. The problem is with the TV's HDMI input. I have a 4 year old 42" Panny with the problem. Good news is that it hasn't gotten any worse, but bad news is it hasn't gotten any better. Best news (for me) is my 54" V10 doesn't have the problem.


----------



## HTtom

Just got the email from Comcast about XFINITY that says "Triple the HD channels." I'd love to get triple the channels I have, so I called Comcast. One rep told me it's triple the HD channels "when compared to our competitors," but then transferred me to another rep that said the extra channels came out in the Seattle area last June-December, and they consider the On Demand choices part of that. That's got to be made up, because On Demand is not a channel. The email they're sending clearly states "Triple the HD channels."


As of today, there are zero new HD channels. When do we get triple the channels as Comcast is advertising?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/18351762
> 
> 
> 18.3 is gone.
> 
> It becomes 44.3. (Thanks pastiche).
> 
> But, all the 44.x channels are unwatchable for me. TV keeps losing pictures.



Check your wiring, fittings, splitters, etc. Since 44-X is being transported on 96-X, it's subject to the same problems that 22-1 was when it was there: a whole lotta line ingress from a bunch of FM transmitters.


----------



## jeff28

It's talking about the channels that were added after the analog channels were cut. You already have the tripled HD channels if you live in Washington. Tripled from before they did the XFINITY upgrades.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTtom* /forum/post/18359761
> 
> 
> Just got the email from Comcast about XFINITY that says "Triple the HD channels." I'd love to get triple the channels I have, so I called Comcast. One rep told me it's triple the HD channels "when compared to our competitors," but then transferred me to another rep that said the extra channels came out in the Seattle area last June-December, and they consider the On Demand choices part of that. That's got to be made up, because On Demand is not a channel. The email they're sending clearly states "Triple the HD channels."
> 
> 
> As of today, there are zero new HD channels. When do we get triple the channels as Comcast is advertising?


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff28* /forum/post/18360417
> 
> 
> It's talking about the channels that were added after the analog channels were cut. You already have the tripled HD channels if you live in Washington. Tripled from before they did the XFINITY upgrades.



Triple the channels comparing to comcast areas who only have around 40 channels. They aren't saying triple the channels of a verizion fios or directv or dishnetwork.


----------



## erocuroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/18346395
> 
> 
> I assume that the box is hooked up using HDMI as well as the BluRay player. Sounds like the same problem we ran into with the TV's at a pizza joint I hang out in. Try unhooking the HDMI cables for the BluRay player physically from the TV. If the problem goes away you've got a direction to look. Then try making sure that the BluRay player is powered off.
> 
> 
> The issue you run into is that, for reasons I don't comprehend, the TV will go and 'scan' the inputs that have an active HDMI connection. Even if they're not being used.
> 
> 
> It's got something to do with the HDCP via HDMI implementation that most of these sets use.



Thanks for the advice, but unhooked the other hdmi cable (blu-ray player) and the problem still exists.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummingbird_206* /forum/post/18352597
> 
> 
> Several Panasonic models have this issue. The problem is with the TV's HDMI input. I have a 4 year old 42" Panny with the problem. Good news is that it hasn't gotten any worse, but bad news is it hasn't gotten any better. Best news (for me) is my 54" V10 doesn't have the problem.



Until it happens with another source other than the cable box I'm holding out hope that it's a cable issue. The Blu-ray player has still yet to exhibit the problem. This issue didn't arise until after owning the tv for 10 months. I'm still under warranty, I wonder if Panny can fix the problem if it turns out to be the tv.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erocuroc* /forum/post/18365802
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but unhooked the other hdmi cable (blu-ray player) and the problem still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until it happens with another source other than the cable box I'm holding out hope that it's a cable issue. The Blu-ray player has still yet to exhibit the problem. This issue didn't arise until after owning the tv for 10 months. I'm still under warranty, I wonder if Panny can fix the problem if it turns out to be the tv.




I have same problem with a 37" LG. Box is a DCH3200. Just started a week or two ago, usually see it on Ondemand programs. Screen goes black for 2-3 seconds at random times (also have problem of TV rebooting occasionally).


----------



## ykiki

Within the last week or two, I've also noticed that the screen will go black for a second or so. Randomly. Different times of day and on different channels.


Always strikes me as odd since my tv has a blue screen when it loses a signal, and not a black one.


----------



## jeff28

I've noticed this on one of my TVs, I think I've only seen it with OnDemand on. I hadn't ruled out the TV as being the cause so I'm kind of glad to see someone else mention it.


----------



## jeff28

oh yeah, HLN-HD coming to channel 649 in most of Washington on 4/28/2010.


----------



## rickeame

I'm not having blackouts, but I am having issues lately on many of my TV's where the picture will freeze for a moment even though the sound continues. This is on HD channels.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/18375068
> 
> 
> I'm not having blackouts, but I am having issues lately on many of my TV's where the picture will freeze for a moment even though the sound continues. This is on HD channels.



Using QAM or a Comcast box? My cheap 19" philips LCD used to get freezing video/dropped frames on QAM KCTS HD (this was at least a year ago, haven't really seen the problem since). In the end I chalked it up to the processor in the TV being not up to the decompression tasks, but that was just a wild guess.


----------



## tai4de2

Those sound like signal strength issues. You might have a marginal signal on a particular slice of bandwidth and external conditions sometimes create just enough interference to cause problems.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike89* /forum/post/18379456
> 
> 
> Using QAM or a Comcast box? My cheap 19" philips LCD used to get freezing video/dropped frames on QAM KCTS HD (this was at least a year ago, haven't really seen the problem since). In the end I chalked it up to the processor in the TV being not up to the decompression tasks, but that was just a wild guess.



Comcast box. Interestingly enough, tonight when watching the golf channel HD on the DVR, I got the blackout thing mentioned above. Just for a second or two, then everything came back. It did it again a bit later. Weird.


----------



## Spike89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/18380812
> 
> 
> Comcast box. Interestingly enough, tonight when watching the golf channel HD on the DVR, I got the blackout thing mentioned above. Just for a second or two, then everything came back. It did it again a bit later. Weird.



Saw it on another TV on a DVR program last night. So now it is 2 different boxes, 2 different tv's and 2 different streams (ondemand and dvr).


----------



## gdeep

Need a 3D tv though










Q. What channel is the 3D Masters coverage on?

A. In most markets, Comcast will be airing approximately 2 hours of live 3D content from the Masters. Each participating market is identifying a channel to use for the 3D content. Depending on your area, this channel will be either channel 897, or channel 986.


Channel 897: In areas including but not limited to San Francisco, Seattle, Portland, Denver, and Twin Cities


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/18399145
> 
> 
> Need a 3D tv though



Yep, it's gotta be able to do side-by-side 1080i streams over HDMI. If you're still waiting for delivery of your 3DTV then, I read here that you'll at least be able to DVR it now and watch in 3D later.


----------



## gdeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18400443
> 
> 
> Yep, it's gotta be able to do side-by-side 1080i streams over HDMI. If you're still waiting for delivery of your 3DTV then, I read here that you'll at least be able to DVR it now and watch in 3D later.



Do you know if you need the newer HDMI (i think it's 3.0 but I might be wrong) to watch 3D? I don't have 3d tv but planning on buying one before the world cup so I will dvr this event.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/18403682
> 
> 
> Do you know if you need the newer HDMI (i think it's 3.0 but I might be wrong) to watch 3D? I don't have 3d tv but planning on buying one before the world cup so I will dvr this event.



Again, from what I've read: they claim this will work with existing Comcast HD/DVR set-top boxes - so it shouldn't be dependent on any fancy new HDMI version. It seems this event will be transmitted in what's essentially 1080i for backwards compatibility. That means it's not full HD - it's half-resolution. Instead of a full 1920x1080 picture, it contains TWO "anamorphic squished" 960x1080 pictures. This is fed to your TV as if it were normal 1080i; it's then up to your fancy new 3DTV to separate & un-squish these two separate images & then display them sequentially in-sync with your 3D glasses. I assume if you were to watch this on a regular TV, you'd see two squished images, side-by-side.


Full-resolution HD 3D will require new set-top boxes, I believe - much like it will require new BluRay players, etc. And the new HDMI 1.4 standard as well.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18404280
> 
> 
> Again, from what I've read: they claim this will work with existing Comcast HD/DVR set-top boxes - so it shouldn't be dependent on any fancy new HDMI version. It seems this event will be transmitted in what's essentially 1080i for backwards compatibility. That means it's not full HD - it's half-resolution. Instead of a full 1920x1080 picture, it contains TWO "anamorphic squished" 960x1080 pictures. This is fed to your TV as if it were normal 1080i; it's then up to your fancy new 3DTV to separate & un-squish these two separate images & then display them sequentially in-sync with your 3D glasses. I assume if you were to watch this on a regular TV, you'd see two squished images, side-by-side.
> 
> 
> Full-resolution HD 3D would require new set-top boxes, I believe - much like it will require new BluRay players, etc.



This is actually how most 3D is going to be displayed for broadcast. It's either going to be frame packed side by side or top bottom images. The only thing that is going to have two 1080p frames is blu-ray (at least for the near future).


----------



## 4lpha

I experience the same sporadic 2 second blackout on both of my HD sets (a 50" Samsung plasma and a 40" Sony LCD - both less than a year old). Didn't have this problem before the announced upgrade to the DVRs which was to take place sometime early March (got a voicemail about it).


Not annoying enough to cause an issue but it certainly exists. And no, it's not the TV sets.


----------



## hammond22

Are people still getting lip-sync that is off on KOMO-HD? It was pretty bad on LOST last night and has been for quite awhile.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammond22* /forum/post/18411665
> 
> 
> Are people still getting lip-sync that is off on KOMO-HD? It was pretty bad on LOST last night and has been for quite awhile.



I didn't notice any problems with last night's Lost episode. Watched it on ch 104, ~20 min delayed via Comcast DVR.


----------



## gdeep

This is what Vancouver/Portland Comcast area is getting this week:


Ch. 717 HSN HD on Digital Starter

Ch. 718 Hallmark HD on Digital Starter

Ch. 794 Investigation Discovery HD on Digital Preferred

Ch. 795 History International HD on Digital Starter

Ch. 797 Gospel Music Channel HD on Digital Preferred


----------



## hergertr

Up until a few weeks ago I was having sound issues on KOMO HD and Weatherscan (channel 101). On KOMO, the ABC commercials would be distorted and Weatherscan all the time. Local commercials seemed to be OK. On occasion, regular programing on KOMO would be distorted and the commercials OK. Although I didn't mind the commercials distorted, I'd have to switch to channel 4 to get decent sound when the regular programming was distorted. I run the sound through a Denon receiver using an optical cable. Everything seems to be OK now. I even had a truck roll a while back and the tech couldn't figure it out. He even called his boss for advice while he was here. Does anyone know what might have changed?


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammond22* /forum/post/18411665
> 
> 
> Are people still getting lip-sync that is off on KOMO-HD? It was pretty bad on LOST last night and has been for quite awhile.



We still have the problem on Desparate Housewives ...


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammond22* /forum/post/18411665
> 
> 
> Are people still getting lip-sync that is off on KOMO-HD? It was pretty bad on LOST last night and has been for quite awhile.



4/6/10 2144 It's been OK OTA (Don't have Cocmast) for the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## jhachey

Did anyone have pixellation problems watching Criminal Minds tonight?


I DVR'd the show and lost about 15 minutes of it due to extreme pixellation. I'm curious whether I had a DVR problem or whether there was a signal problem somewhere along the way.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18451065
> 
> 
> Did anyone have pixellation problems watching Criminal Minds tonight?
> 
> 
> I DVR'd the show and lost about 15 minutes of it due to extreme pixellation. I'm curious whether I had a DVR problem or whether there was a signal problem somewhere along the way.



Yep! I did up here on Lake City, seems like KIRO is doing something because I get no issues on other channels. Had to go download this episode from Usenet so I could make out what happened. Switched over to analog to check, not nearly as bad over there, but horrible on HD.


----------



## jimre

Horrible breakup & eventual complete signal loss on KIRO HD (107) during Letterman last night. No problem on other channels. Problem seemed to resolve itself after about 25 min.


----------



## glouie

FYI, same KIRO HD breakup problem last night during CSI-NY (didn't watch the other shows).


----------



## thefalcon2k

Does this only happen at random times during the day, or is this a late night thing (considering the Letterman comment)?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18456096
> 
> 
> Does this only happen at random times during the day, or is this a late night thing (considering the Letterman comment)?



Seems like the KIRO HD feed on Comcast was screwed up for much of the evening last night. It's OK now, was probably a one-time problem - not a regular issue. Only question is whether OTA was screwed up also - eg, was it a general KIRO problem, or just specific to Comcast.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18456262
> 
> 
> Only question is whether OTA was screwed up also - eg, was it a general KIRO problem, or just specific to Comcast.



If I knew about this sooner, I would have helped considering I'm on Wave Broadband.


----------



## pastiche

There's a barker for the Masters in 3D on channel 74-13 right now. The barker is in HD, so that just might be where the actual tournament is, too.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/18465831
> 
> 
> There's a barker for the Masters in 3D on channel 74-13 right now. The barker is in HD, so that just might be where the actual tournament is, too.



Yes, 74.13 seems to be the QAM carrier for the Masters 3D coverage on ch. 897. Only active 2 hours each day during the tournament. Tomorrow 2p-4p looks like the last chance to watch the Masters in 3D. Assuming you have a 3D TV of course - otherwise it will just look like this:
http://img.lineupui.silicondust.com/...t_18769381.jpg


----------



## cushlash1978

Does anyone know what the status of the A28 guide update for Renton is? I was under the impression that there are two updates involved, and the updates are separated by several weeks. The first update did in fact hit my DVR about a month ago, and I received a message to my DVR telling me that I'd be receiving a guide update on 4/6. But the update never hit my box and I still have the old guide (vA25?).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushlash1978* /forum/post/18472410
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the status of the A28 guide update for Renton is? I was under the impression that there are two updates involved, and the updates are separated by several weeks. The first update did in fact hit my DVR about a month ago, and I received a message to my DVR telling me that I'd be receiving a guide update on 4/6. But the update never hit my box and I still have the old guide (vA25?).



Back in February, a Comcast employee posted on another forum that we would get the A28 upgrade in April ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r237...and-Western-WA ).


Apparently, Portland is getting the new guide tomorrow ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18463694 ).


Hopefully, we'll see it here soon.


----------



## SeattleAl

What's wrong with the Mariners broadcast on FSN? It's got the jaggies like crazy.


I hope this doesn't go on all season long.


----------



## deshao

Yeah, the Mariners broadcast is filled with jaggies. What causes that?


----------



## erocuroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/18473897
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the Mariners broadcast on FSN? It's got the jaggies like crazy.
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't go on all season long.



+1. Makes the broadcast unwatchable for me.


----------



## erocuroc

FSN or Comcast appears to have remedied the pq problems from the Mariners game yesterday. Picture looks good here in the first inning.


----------



## ykiki

Just wondering...is there a way to listen to the SAP broadcast of a show using the standard Comcastic remote?


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ykiki* /forum/post/18480234
> 
> 
> Just wondering...is there a way to listen to the SAP broadcast of a show using the standard Comcastic remote?



Go to Setup in the Menu, and then Audio Setup. Change the Default Audio Track to Espanol instead of English.


You may have to tune out of the channel and then back to the channel to pick up the change.


----------



## knsdye

FSN HD (627) still unwatchable for us, having a truck roll out today to look at it. Can't find another channel with the same problem. All good except FSN HD, that I can tell, at least the SD channel (30) is normal.

CSR had me do the usual with the DVR and connections. Nothing has changed for couple years with my equipment, but this FSN HD tiling/"jaggies" problem seems to have started around 4/12 or so?


----------



## artseattle

I had an interesting recording glitch occur last night. I decided to add 15 minutes to the recording of "Glee." When I checked the DVR this morning, the recording was still going. I finally stopped it after 800 minutes were recorded. Luckily, I had enough room on my DVR to keep it from automatically erasing shows. I think I'll switch all of my save options to "Save until I delete". Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## PatrickPanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/18518046
> 
> 
> I had an interesting recording glitch occur last night. I decided to add 15 minutes to the recording of "Glee." When I checked the DVR this morning, the recording was still going. I finally stopped it after 800 minutes were recorded. Luckily, I had enough room on my DVR to keep it from automatically erasing shows. I think I'll switch all of my save options to "Save until I delete". Has this happened to anyone else?



Art, What DVR do you have? I add time to my recordings frequently with no issues.


Patrick


----------



## saukriver

Are the channels for Seattle area Comcast that are still broadcast in analog also broadcast in clear QAM? Or, are they also broadcast in encrypted QAM.?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/18522392
> 
> 
> Are the channels for Seattle area Comcast that are still broadcast in analog also broadcast in clear QAM? Or, are they also broadcast in encrypted QAM.?



Yes, the digital feeds for 2-29 are still un-encrypted. The digital feeds for 30-79 became encrypted back in December.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/18518046
> 
> 
> I had an interesting recording glitch occur last night. I decided to add 15 minutes to the recording of "Glee." When I checked the DVR this morning, the recording was still going. I finally stopped it after 800 minutes were recorded. Luckily, I had enough room on my DVR to keep it from automatically erasing shows. I think I'll switch all of my save options to "Save until I delete". Has this happened to anyone else?



I had this a few times with my old model (3416?) but have not seen it since I upgraded to the latest one with 320GB drive. You might want to mosey down to the Comcast store for an exchange and get a bigger drive for free. They did not quibble at all about the upgrade.


----------



## artseattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/18531273
> 
> 
> I had this a few times with my old model (3416?) but have not seen it since I upgraded to the latest one with 320GB drive. You might want to mosey down to the Comcast store for an exchange and get a bigger drive for free. They did not quibble at all about the upgrade.




Thanks. I have the DCX-3425. I might trade it in for the 320GB version once I clear my recordings. Is Comcast consistently offering the 3432?


----------



## ChuckSc

Right in the middle of watching Doubt on demand, got a call at 84 minutes in,paused the show, came back and got an error trying to resume and then VOD basically reset itself (got the lovely this channel will be available shortly blackscreen) tried everything even recycled power. Ended up calling Comcast and got to a message saying they were experiencing difficulty with VOD. No info on the website (there never is though) 0


----------



## jhachey

A public service ad in the Sports section of today's Seattle Times says that Comcast will be adding Ion-HD. I think the date was June 2nd (it was definitely early June).


There isn't a lot to see on Ion, so the news isn't very exciting, but it is a new HD channel...


----------



## thefalcon2k

This has nothing to do with Comcast, but I figured some of you may be interested to hear this (if you haven't).


Last Thursday, I had learned that Qwest Communications is being purchased in a "stock swap" by CenturyTel. If you've heard of Embarq, this is the new name. And, I believe CenturyTel is also working to be known as CenturyLink.


Anyway, the point of this is if you live in an area that doesn't provide any IPTV capabilities (like me), CenturyLink is working to provide IPTV (unlike Qwest that wanted nothing to do with it).


I've done some price comparisons between *Verizon FiOS* and *AT&T U-Verse*, and I looked at my cable bill and compared prices. Verizon FiOS can double my internet speed (up to 20 MB), and increase uploads from 1 MB to 20 MB, and by overall bill comparison between Verizon & Wave Broadband (my provider) would be roughly $60 less than Wave Broadband, and Verizon can offer more TV channels (SD & HD)! That's when I compare Verizon's top package to the little package that I have now (I don't pay for everything).


Long story short, IPTV provides more, and it costs less at the same time! Considering the amount of channels on Verizon, it's like having a satellite dish for programming, but there's no dish, and your TV runs through your phone line!


If CenturyLink (formerly Qwest ... soon) can give comparable IPTV prices (when available), then I think Comcast will definitely start losing business around the Kitsap Peninsula (Bremerton, Poulsbo, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Kingston, etc.)!


----------



## jimre

We've had CenturyTel phone service out here in the boonies in North Bend since they bought out PTI back in the late 90s. Mediocre offerings and service, at best. They make Comcast look pretty good out here. It's interesting that CenturyTel is going after big guns like Qwest now. To me, it seemed like their previous strategy was to buy up unprofitable rural phone co's & milk them for whatever they could.


AFAIK, CenturyTel only provides traditional DSL service over copper lines - no fiber to the home like FIOS. That's a big bandwidth disadvantage vs fiber or coax. Maybe this will change with Qwest, we'll see...


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18552990
> 
> 
> A public service ad in the Sports section of today's Seattle Times says that Comcast will be adding Ion-HD. I think the date was June 2nd (it was definitely early June).
> 
> 
> There isn't a lot to see on Ion, so the news isn't very exciting, but it is a new HD channel...



Confirmed that the date was June 2 (or shortly thereafter), two things will happen
KWPX (ION) HD will be added on channel 103
KCTS Plus will be added in the Kirkland area on channel 73.

My wife and daughter seem to enjoy "Ghost Whisperer" and "Criminal Minds" so it will be nice to watch in HD. I'm assuming that this will be included with limited basic.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/18558802
> 
> 
> Confirmed that the date was June 2 (or shortly thereafter), two things will happen
> KWPX (ION) HD will be added on channel 103
> KCTS Plus will be added in the Kirkland area on channel 73.
> 
> My wife and daughter seem to enjoy "Ghost Whisperer" and "Criminal Minds" so it will be nice to watch in HD. I'm assuming that this will be included with limited basic.



Ion's a local, so it should be part of limited basic as well as digital starter.


The obvious question is whether the local Ion station has the infrastructure to receive and deliver syndicated programming in HD.


For example, KMYQ (Channel 110) shows House reruns and most (all?) movies in SD. Presumably KMYQ shows some stuff in HD, but they sure show a lot of HD-available content in SD.


It will be interesting to see if Ion does any better.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18559924
> 
> 
> Ion's a local, so it should be part of limited basic as well as digital starter.
> 
> 
> The obvious question is whether the local Ion station has the infrastructure to receive and deliver syndicated programming in HD.
> 
> 
> For example, KMYQ (Channel 110) shows House reruns and most (all?) movies in SD. Presumably KMYQ shows some stuff in HD, but they sure show a lot of HD-available content in SD.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Ion does any better.



During it's primetime period, ION has pretty good HD coverage. KPXG (ION's Portland affiliate) has been carrying it's primetime lineup in HD for a while. I just confirmed that "Ghost Whisperer" and "Criminal Minds" were both in HD on KWPX OTA last night.


In KMYQ's defense, I believe I have seen more than one of their movies in HD although you are right that they broadcast a lot of movies in SD.


----------



## thefalcon2k

KMYQ does broadcast HD things. Try watching *WWE SmackDown* on Friday at 7:00pm on 110. You may not be a wrestling fan (like me), but that's proof that KMYQ does broadcast in HD.


----------



## Nausicaa

KMYQ also shows "Legend of the Seeker" in HD, though when 110 "went dark" for a few weeks some months back, I changed my season pass to KCPQ's re-broadcast.


----------



## gdeep

HLN HD added on 648 in redmond


----------



## hergertr

Message this morning that they will switch to west coast feed for TNT and TBS HD channels. Channels 54 and 55 will be the same as 652 as 654.


----------



## PatrickPanny

Anyone have a update about Seattle getting the A28 guide update?


- features here: http://www.comcast.net/newguide/


----------



## DarthGak

Its looking like late May now.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r237...rn-WA~start=20


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdeep* /forum/post/18576934
> 
> 
> HLN HD added on 648 in redmond



Also true in Kent on 5 May.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Anyone know what the problem is w/109 KCTS? Lately seems there's been lots of pixelation breakup followed by "One Moment Please This channel should be available shortly"...


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/18606313
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the problem is w/109 KCTS? Lately seems there's been lots of pixelation breakup followed by "One Moment Please This channel should be available shortly"...



The "One Moment Please ..." message is your set top box complaining about signal level. If your STB is bad, this would usually be seen on lots of channels, not just one, but you never know. Usually, it means your incoming signal level is too low, but it is possible for the signal to be so strong that some amplifier is experiencing clipping. Ask your neighbors what they are seeing to determine if it is your feed only, or if it is a cable company issue. If it is just you, it is time to check what ever splitters and amps you may be using. You may be able to switch things around temporarily to go through one less splitter to see if you are attenuating your signal too much. If it remains a puzzle, a truck roll from your cable company will include a tech with spectrum analyzer who can probably isolate your problem quickly. Good luck!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/18606313
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the problem is w/109 KCTS? Lately seems there's been lots of pixelation breakup followed by "One Moment Please This channel should be available shortly"...



Both of KOMO's programs (104/114) and all three of KCTS's programs (109/112/119) live on (real, not virtual) channel 82. When you lose 109, do you also lose the other 4 channels that live in that same slice of spectrum? If yes, but you're not seeing dropouts on channels beyond those five virtual channels, my hunch is that there's ingress on the line. Cable channel 82 occupies the same spectrum as broadcast channel 31... where KONG is. Check fittings, splitters, etc.


Some people near QA have seen this in the past. On the other hand, it could be something entirely different.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Thanks. Next time there's trouble on 109 I'll check those other channels (the problem is not constant - just frequent/intermittent). We're in Fremont & for years had miserable ghosting on the analog cable channels 4, 5, 7 & 9. Comcast was out various times in response ot my complaints -they usually replaced the outside splitter, which did not help, and then always told us there really was nothing they could do about the ghosting, claiming it was signal leakage into the cable system from the Queen Ann transmitters - but they always said that the problem would go away with the conversion to digital. Now that that's done, it seems not...


----------



## thefalcon2k

Hey, what's the firmware version on the Comcast (HD-)DVR boxes? I'm on Wave Broadband, and our boxes finally got upgraded after 3 years to a new version that I can't find on Wikibooks ... 22.55. The old version was 22.37.


----------



## gdeep

Finally coming to Comcast Seattle this year...Don't know when but still it's good news.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r242...omcast-markets


----------



## levibluewa

15.2 - KING5HD

15.3 - UNISPORTS


permanent, temporary or glitch


also in some areas of Bham...


18.1 - MYQ22HD


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/18348585
> 
> 
> There's something a little more complicated going on...
> 
> 
> KMYQ's (PSIP 22-1) transport channel is on 18-1 now.
> 
> 
> KPST's (with newly added PSIP 44-*) transport channels are now on 96-*.
> 
> 
> The original KPST feed on 80-3 is gone.
> 
> 
> Here's a full update of the QAM list, including a few other little things, like the FMs I didn't have the patience to find on 67-X last time.



Pastiche,


As noted in a previous post...today I noticed that KING5HD was moved from 5.1 to 15.2, and UNISPORTS from 5.2 to 15.3. Also, on my sets MYQ22HD recently moved from 22.1 to 18.1...however, I visited a neighbor about 2 miles away and MYQ22 is still on 22.1...different "node"?


Also, Pastiche, my Outlook Express recently ate itself and I lost your contact info...if you could drop me a [email protected], Bruce


----------



## levibluewa

I was wondering if anybody in the Seattle area is receiving the hd feeds of both KCTS9 and KBTC28 via Comcast, not over-the-air. I see the "hd bug" in the corner of the screen but the signal is not hd on 28.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18624140
> 
> 
> 15.2 - KING5HD
> 
> 15.3 - UNISPORTS
> 
> 18.1 - MYQ22HD



Same in Seattle. The 18/96 flip happened a few weeks ago, but the 85/15 flip seems new. I'll update the list sometime soon.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18624210
> 
> 
> As noted in a previous post...today I noticed that KING5HD was moved from 5.1 to 15.2, and UNISPORTS from 5.2 to 15.3. Also, on my sets MYQ22HD recently moved from 22.1 to 18.1...however, I visited a neighbor about 2 miles away and MYQ22 is still on 22.1...different "node"? Also, Pastiche, my Outlook Express recently ate itself and I lost your contact info...if you could drop me a [email protected], Bruce



My hunch is that it's probably a limitation of one set vs. another: I can put together the list I do becuase my living room set isn't capable of getting PSIP on QAM, but my bedroom set is. (In the living room, I see KING on transport 15.2/15.3; on virtual 5.1/5.2 in the bedroom.) PSIP can be a fickle beast: what one set can decode, another might not. (Check some of the posts from Ron at Ch. 11 and/or Tim at Ch. 9 on the OTA forum for more details than I can comprehend on that topic.) Q2 "can't" be at 22.1 transport-wise since there's an analog channel there, likewise KING on 5.1 must be virtual since there's an analog channel in that spectrum.


----------



## thewarm

read the above.


----------



## w00t

I've totally lost all of the QAM channels on my TV (Comcast in downtown Seattle). I tried to rescan after King HD and Universal Sports stopped working yesterday on 5.1 and 5.2. Now I've lost all of the other HD channels (like Komo on 4.1).


Has anyone with an Olevia set successfully picked up the new layout? I've tried a factory reset and have scanned with the following options and still can't get to any of my HD channels or US (I NEED THE GIRO!!):

- Air

- Cable - Auto

- Cable - Standard

- Cable - IRC

- Cable - HRC


It looks like it finds the chanels since it grabs the 'titles' of things like 5.1, but I get nothing when I tune to the channels.


----------



## DreamWraith

anyone know what the actual frequency is on king5 hd now? my tv maps the psip, but i cant find the frequency for my hd homerun. scanning either isnt picking it up, or i am unable to find it in the mess of muxes.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWraith* /forum/post/18633381
> 
> 
> anyone know what the actual frequency is on king5 hd now? my tv maps the psip, but i cant find the frequency for my hd homerun. scanning either isnt picking it up, or i am unable to find it in the mess of muxes.



I did a scan on my HDHR and it picked it up no problem. As noted in several previous posts - KING HD is now on phy. channel 15-2, at least that's true out here in North Bend. HDHR also reports its PSIP showing virt. channel 5.1.


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18633519
> 
> 
> I did a scan on my HDHR and it picked it up no problem. As noted in several previous posts - KING HD is now on phy. channel 15-2, at least that's true out here in North Bend. HDHR also reports its PSIP showing virt. channel 5.1.



thanks. for some reason hdhr setup just wasnt picking it up last night i guess. it seems to have found it with a fresh channel scan this morning.


----------



## DreamWraith

pastiche -


do you mind my asking what you use to make the channel list for the seattle area? i would like to start keeping an updated one running for the north sound area as some of the muxes and channels end up being slightly different.


thanks


----------



## burger23

 http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWraith* /forum/post/18633778
> 
> 
> pastiche -
> 
> 
> do you mind my asking what you use to make the channel list for the seattle area? i would like to start keeping an updated one running for the north sound area as some of the muxes and channels end up being slightly different.
> 
> 
> thanks



I use the Silicon Dust lineup for 98125 (they are current with the King HD move to 15.2)
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_2260520


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/18633884
> 
> 
> I use the Silicon Dust lineup for 98125 (they are current with the King HD move to 15.2)
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_2260520



Yea, they are current for that for me as well. Unfortunately they still do not, and never have, listed many of the regional muxes that I receive from being closer to the us/canada border.


But, what I was actually referring to, was as to what software pastiche uses to create the PDF list that he so graciously posts every so often, as I would like to maintain one as well with the differences for my area.


Thanks


----------



## levibluewa

are you in Bellingham?


Also, this afternoon visiting a friend that lives in an apartment complex. She has 2 Insignia tv's. Neither one can find 22.1 or 15.2 / 15.3. There doesn't seem to be a way to force an Insignia to tune to those channels. I'm wondering if it's because the apartment is hooked thru a hub/separator that works if the tv is hooked up via a Comcast box, but not via a qam tuner. Questions, questions, questions!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18635123
> 
> 
> are you in Bellingham?
> 
> 
> Also, this afternoon visiting a friend that lives in an apartment complex. She has 2 Insignia tv's. Neither one can find 22.1 or 15.2 / 15.3. There doesn't seem to be a way to force an Insignia to tune to those channels. I'm wondering if it's because the apartment is hooked thru a hub/separator that works if the tv is hooked up via a Comcast box, but not via a qam tuner. Questions, questions, questions!



A Comcast box *IS* a QAM tuner (with additional encryption/security features, of course). In theory there should be no difference between a Comcast box receiving QAM ch 15 vs your own TV's QAM tuner - as long as the channel is unencrypted. If you can receive these channels on a Comcast tuner, then there's nothing wrong with your apartment wiring.


I wonder if Comcast Bellingham somehow screwed up & encrypted these channels?


----------



## DreamWraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18635123
> 
> 
> are you in Bellingham?
> 
> 
> Also, this afternoon visiting a friend that lives in an apartment complex. She has 2 Insignia tv's. Neither one can find 22.1 or 15.2 / 15.3. There doesn't seem to be a way to force an Insignia to tune to those channels. I'm wondering if it's because the apartment is hooked thru a hub/separator that works if the tv is hooked up via a Comcast box, but not via a qam tuner. Questions, questions, questions!



Just south of Bellingham. Burlington. But I beleive we share a common system (although It might have changed in the last few years).


I was having a similar problem as you described with my samsung TV - I had to rescan channels, and then it mapped them to the PSIP data (5.1 for king 5 for example). My samsung, surprisingly, will not let me manually enter the 15-2.


----------



## levibluewa

I can pick up 15.2/.3 via QAM at home. I suspect the apartment setup. Those sets (Insignia) were never able to find 22.1. By the way 22.1 is still the home to 22hd in parts of Bham, but not at my place (18.1)...must be a "node" thing.


----------



## weebling1

lost King5 HD also. Using a Pinnacle PC2TV USB stick. Rescans can't find it and I don't know eneough details to manually input.

THANKS AGAIN COMCAST!!


----------



## Lost Dog

Is there someone in Wallingford (preferably near Wallingford Ave N and Roosevelt Way N) that could help me out? I need to figure out what VCT_ID is used in this area for the comcast set top boxes. I use Mythtv and if I can figure out the correct VCT_ID I can use the scte65scan program to do automatic updates when they shift stations around.


Here are the instructions:



> Quote:
> How to determine VCT_ID using a Full Set Top Box
> 
> 
> For those without DTAs, it is still possible to determine the VCT_ID using most set top boxes. This method is tested on Motorola DCH-3200s and DCH-6200s, but should work for other Motorola models as well.
> 
> 
> 1. Power on your box.
> 
> 2. Press "Power" on the remote to turn off the box. IMMEDIATELY press "OK" on the remote. You should see a long list of menus numbered d01-d18.
> 
> 3. Select option d6, "Current Channel Status."
> 
> 4. You should see VCT ID listed on this page. It may only be one or two digits, which should correspond to the last one or two digits in the VCT_ID. You can run the scte65scan tool with no options to see the available tables. If the VCT_ID on your set top box is "10" and the scte65scan program shows that one of the VCTs is 3010, then this is your VCT_ID. Take note of both the decimal and hex VCT_ID and enter them in the table below.
> 
> 
> How to determine VCT_ID using the Pace DC50X
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure the unit is on.
> 
> 2. Hold down the INFO button until you see the diagnostics screen.
> 
> 3. Press +/- until you see the VCT_ID. This should be the 2nd screen
> 
> 
> Here are screenshots and unboxing:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/virgegx/...42959144255586
> 
> 
> Here is the mythtv-user post about scte65scan:
> 
> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...65scan;#382657
> 
> 
> Update 10/31/09: Pace DC50X box you get from comcast may no longer have the screens listed in the screen shots above. Step 3 above will be different. Use the channel up or down button to go to the Virtual Channel Map and press enter on the remote, it will give you the channel list, complete with frequencies. (along the top of the screen will give the VCT ID)



Thanks for the help!!!!


Neil


----------



## glouie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lost Dog* /forum/post/18637426
> 
> 
> Is there someone in Wallingford (preferably near Wallingford Ave N and Roosevelt Way N) that could help me out? I need to figure out what VCT_ID is used in this area for the comcast set top boxes. I use Mythtv and if I can figure out the correct VCT_ID I can use the scte65scan program to do automatic updates when they shift stations around.
> 
> 
> Here are the instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!
> 
> 
> Neil



Not sure of the location you really want - Roosevelt NE parallels Wallingford N a couple of miles distance. FWIW, in central Wallingford proper, my DCX3400 has a VCT = 56.


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list. (Scroll down to the bottom of the post.) The only really big change was the move of 5-X from 85-X to 15-X.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *w00t* /forum/post/18629260
> 
> 
> I've totally lost all of the QAM channels on my TV (Comcast in downtown Seattle). I tried to rescan after King HD and Universal Sports stopped working yesterday on 5.1 and 5.2. Now I've lost all of the other HD channels (like Komo on 4.1).



I've run into similar, though not on the same brand. Through a lot of trial and error, I discovered that on that particular set, something about scanning channel 110ish or 111ish was freaking it out. If I cancelled the scan before it hit those channels, it had everything up to those ones; if I let it get that far, it either crashed or registered nothing but a few PSIP labels. Your mileage my vary.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWraith* /forum/post/18633778
> 
> 
> do you mind my asking what you use to make the channel list for the seattle area? i would like to start keeping an updated one running for the north sound area as some of the muxes and channels end up being slightly different.



At one point it was in Access, now, I just do it in Excel and print-to-PDF. I also dump the Excel file to a text file and clean it up in vi since some people didn't like me posting only a PDF.







Years ago, I downloaded the font used to create the channel bullets from ftp://ftp.ghg.net/pub/home/jdamm/tvgfont.zip , but the link's long dead.


I'd be interested in what differences you see. I try to compare to the screengrabs on Silicon Dust, and don't see any differences other than Univision, KVOS, and 117-X (though I've never really looked much beyond Seattle/Tacoma/Everett, and an occasional peek at Bellingham.) I do tend to ignore the user-input data columns on Silicon Dust, though: while the screengrabs are very useful, some of the text is hopelessly inaccurate. (I just picked an Everett zip at random, and right now the Emergency Alert System is labeled "ONDEMAND-5", and the City of Lake Stevens PEG is labeled "AZNNW"...)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18635312
> 
> 
> I can pick up 15.2/.3 via QAM at home. I suspect the apartment setup. Those sets (Insignia) were never able to find 22.1. By the way 22.1 is still the home to 22hd in parts of Bham, but not at my place (18.1)...must be a "node" thing.



I'm not inclined to agree that's something at the node, unless my living room and bedroom are on different nodes. :-D I've got 22-1 in the bedroom, and 18-1 in the living room. (One's got great PSIP-over-QAM support, the other, not so much...)


----------



## thewarm

It's "Comcastic"


----------



## BoardinGar

Ugh. I have been waiting all year to watch a Sharks game in HD up here in Bellingham. The game is televised today on NBC at 12pm and of course this weird NBC 5-1 switch happens within the last few weeks. :/ I have rescanned channels 15+ times on both of my TVs and I do not get anything on 15 (1/2), 22(1/2), or 18. I'm probably just out of luck for the time being right? Anyone in BHam getting King 5 in HD anymore? Thanks


----------



## tkmedia2

another sharks fan here


----------



## w00t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/18639729
> 
> 
> I've run into similar, though not on the same brand. Through a lot of trial and error, I discovered that on that particular set, something about scanning channel 110ish or 111ish was freaking it out. If I cancelled the scan before it hit those channels, it had everything up to those ones; if I let it get that far, it either crashed or registered nothing but a few PSIP labels. Your mileage my vary.



Holy Cow!! I've got Universal Sports showing up on 5-2 again after canceling the scan after ~40 channels were found on "Auto". I was SO close to caving in and changing my plan from limited (~$13) to Digital Preferred + HD DVR (~$70). This will keep me satisfied for now (although it would be nice to watch the ToC and the TdF on Versus HD).


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *w00t* /forum/post/18643949
> 
> 
> Holy Cow!! I've got Universal Sports showing up on 5-2 again after canceling the scan after ~40 channels were found on "Auto". I was SO close to caving in and changing my plan from limited (~$13) to Digital Preferred + HD DVR (~$70). This will keep me satisfied for now (although it would be nice to watch the ToC and the TdF on Versus HD).



I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## edbolson

Sorry for the rant, but I would really like some suggestions. I probably should have expected it, but my "Triple-Play" just went up by $20.00 and Comcast billed me also for last month at the higher rate without warning me beforehand. This is pretty substantial increase ($140 -> $160 nominal)- I thought I could just cancel the HBO part and be back at what I was before, but that is apparently not an option. Of course the new subscriber plans are at even better prices than what I was paying.


I have told them to change from my "HD Plus Bundle" to the Digital Starter Plan which still includes most of the channels I watch - with BBC-America the notable exception (goodbye Dr Who and Top Gear!). I will investigate finding these through some online shenanigans, I guess.


I was told this would not affect my Internet nor Phone service - but we shall see as the new bill won't be generated until tomorrow.


I also tried to price the FIOS bundle, which is nominally $90.00/month, but the web site would not cooperate, so I couldn't add anything or see the real price. Their online chat was unable to help except "try again tomorrow"










I can't go to satellite because I love my TiVo, but my wife was already complaining about the monthly price. I had heard of people complaining and getting a new bundle price, but I was not offered this. Is there a strategy any of you could suggest, or do I just frown and bear it?


----------



## rmhurt2

like others, i found that Comcast moved my King5 HD & DT channels from freqid 85 to 15. these mysql changes to mythconverg got King5 HD back for me. (a backup is always a good idea).


1. in the channel table, i found my King5 HD entry and made a note of the mplexid value.


2. in the dtv_multiplex table, i inserted a new record identical to the record matching the mplexid value from step 1, except the frequency is 129000000. (maybe your dtv_multiplex already has an entry for this frequency...)


3. back in the channel table, i set freqid=15 for the King5 HD & DT channels and set mplexid to the value of the new dtv_multiplex record from step 2.


hope this helps someone.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmhurt2* /forum/post/18646524
> 
> 
> like others, i found that Comcast moved my King5 HD & DT channels from freqid 85 to 15. these mysql changes to mythconverg got King5 HD back for me. (a backup is always a good idea).
> 
> 
> 1. in the channel table, i found my King5 HD entry and made a note of the mplexid value.
> 
> 
> 2. in the dtv_multiplex table, i inserted a new record identical to the record matching the mplexid value from step 1, except the frequency is 129000000. (maybe your dtv_multiplex already has an entry for this frequency...)
> 
> 
> 3. back in the channel table, i set freqid=15 for the King5 HD & DT channels and set mplexid to the value of the new dtv_multiplex record from step 2.
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone.



simply doing a full rescan in MythTV did the trick for me... KING HD still had the PSIP information so it was still mapped to 5.1. I had no need to change the DB tables directly.


----------



## Lost Dog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/18646650
> 
> 
> simply doing a full rescan in MythTV did the trick for me... KING HD still had the PSIP information so it was still mapped to 5.1. I had no need to change the DB tables directly.



Are either of you using scte65scan to populate mythconverg with the comcast data? I'm about to give it a try and see if it picks everything up correctly.


It seems this latest Comcast remap really caused some headaches!!!


----------



## rmhurt2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lost Dog* /forum/post/18648253
> 
> 
> Are either of you using scte65scan to populate mythconverg with the comcast data? I'm about to give it a try and see if it picks everything up correctly.
> 
> 
> It seems this latest Comcast remap really caused some headaches!!!



i'm not using scte65scan, and i hate MythTV's scan because it always adds a bunch of "channel crap" to my listings. i used the HDHomeRun Windows setup to scan for channels and then altered mythconverg accordingly after it found King5 HD.


at noon today i had King5 HD, but now it's gone again. Comcast is screwing around with that signal for some reason, and i haven't had HD for six days now. time to call them, i guess. that'll be productive...


----------



## Lost Dog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmhurt2* /forum/post/18648871
> 
> 
> i'm not using scte65scan, and i hate MythTV's scan because it always adds a bunch of "channel crap" to my listings. i used the HDHomeRun Windows setup to scan for channels and then altered mythconverg accordingly after it found King5 HD.
> 
> 
> at noon today i had King5 HD, but now it's gone again. Comcast is screwing around with that signal for some reason, and i haven't had HD for six days now. time to call them, i guess. that'll be productive...



Let us know what you come up with after you talk with them...


----------



## rmhurt2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lost Dog* /forum/post/18649250
> 
> 
> Let us know what you come up with after you talk with them...



Comcast help service has a nice feature - leave your number and you'll get a call back when you're first in line. good deal.


the gal i talked to knew that King5 HD had moved from 85.2 to 15.2 and she said it took place yesterday (Sunday May 16) but other than that she couldn't help. i did an HDHomeRun scan just before i called her around 8:30pm and it didn't pick up King5 HD. we scheduled a technician to come out and check the signal strength (yay). just now - 11pm - i ran another scan and hey, presto, King5 HD is back again at 15.2. i then checked MythTV and it now shows King5 HD again as well. i'll run another scan tomorrow morning. very frustrating.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmhurt2* /forum/post/18648871
> 
> 
> i'm not using scte65scan, and i hate MythTV's scan because it always adds a bunch of "channel crap" to my listings. i used the HDHomeRun Windows setup to scan for channels and then altered mythconverg accordingly after it found King5 HD.
> 
> 
> at noon today i had King5 HD, but now it's gone again. Comcast is screwing around with that signal for some reason, and i haven't had HD for six days now. time to call them, i guess. that'll be productive...




I don't use scte65scan either, although if I were starting with my channels from scratch I might, but between PSIP and the channels I really like not moving much I don't much need it.


The scan does add channels i don't care about, but a couple of clicks in the mythweb channel editor and they are all gone - that's faster for me.


----------



## jaydeflix

Anyone else seeing their DVR behaving poorly? Namely:


a) Missing recordings.


This week, I've missed both Law and Order and Cougartown, despite verifying that they are, in fact, scheduled to record. With how crappy the scheduler behaves, I check it daily, if not twice daily, to make sure everything looks right.


b) 'Delete this recording' not leaving the screen.


So, when I delete a recording, the box asking if I want to delete or cancel won't leave the screen. If I hit My DVR again, I go right back to the main screen and, sure enough the recording I tried to delete is gone.


This is the new, bigger HD box and not the new guide, Roosevelt area.


----------



## upa123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmhurt2* /forum/post/18649359
> 
> 
> couldn't help. i did an HDHomeRun scan just before i called her around 8:30pm and it didn't pick up King5 HD. we scheduled a technician to come out and check the signal strength (yay). just now - 11pm - i ran another scan and hey, presto, King5 HD is back again at 15.2. i then checked MythTV and it now shows King5 HD again as well. i'll run another scan tomorrow morning. very frustrating.



Do you still have King5HD up and running at 15.2? I too, lost it at the same time as you, and so far it hasn't come back yet and I've tried multiple channels.


I am running MCE-Win7 with Avermedia QAM tuner.


----------



## thewarm

Getting King HD on 15.2 with my HDHomerun/Win7 here at 98125 (Lake City).


----------



## mikes1p

I just ordered Comcast Digital Preferred and want to add a TV Tuner card to a Win7 PC so I can watch/record TV using Media Center. I know I'll have to do some sort of IR Blaster trick to change channels on the Comcast HD tuner box. Any suggestions on a tuner card? I asked in the Home Theater PC forum but the reponses haven't been helpful so far


Thanks

Mike S


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikes1p* /forum/post/18672971
> 
> 
> I just ordered Comcast Digital Preferred and want to add a TV Tuner card to a Win7 PC so I can watch/record TV using Media Center. I know I'll have to do some sort of IR Blaster trick to change channels on the Comcast HD tuner box. Any suggestions on a tuner card? I asked in the Home Theater PC forum but the reponses haven't been helpful so far
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike S



I'd wait for the new Silicon Dust Cable Card HDHomerun. The Ceton unit has been delayed again! These tuners would allow you to rent just the Cable Card from Comcast (turn in the box).


But if you must capture the output from a Comcast box (in HD) try the Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212. Any other tuner card will only capture the SD output from the Comcast box!

http://www.geektonic.com/2010/05/dea...-17999-ar.html 


Good luck...


----------



## mikes1p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/18673085
> 
> 
> I'd wait for the new Silicon Dust Cable Card HDHomerun. The Ceton unit has been delayed again! These tuners would allow you to rent just the Cable Card from Comcast (turn in the box).
> 
> 
> But if you must capture the output from a Comcast box (in HD) try the Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212. Any other tuner card will only capture the SD output from the Comcast box!
> 
> http://www.geektonic.com/2010/05/dea...-17999-ar.html
> 
> 
> Good luck...



Thanks for the reply. I can't wait for the Silicon Dust Cable Card, but that is the longer term solution. Basically I want my PC to do what that Hauppauge PVR 1212 does, but maybe that's the only option. I'm not sure what the Comcast box outputs are, probably HDMI and Component, if that's the case a TV Tuner card won't do much good


----------



## smagnuson

I can't find KING HD here in 98107 yet. I've scanned numerous times with my Samsung TV as well as Eye TV on my Mac Mini (with Miglia Mini TV tuner).


----------



## jhhyde

I also am having no luck looking for KING-HD 5.1 here in Bellevue 98004. Neither my Windows Media Center nor my TiVo HD can find it. Anyone have any clue where they hid it?


----------



## wareagle

In 98008 KING-HD is on 15-2 at the moment.


----------



## zyland

Just throwing this out as a possibility. If you don't subscribe to limited basic cable but ARE using Comcast internet, then Comcast may have put on a filter that prevents you from getting the low band, midband and hiband frequencies. These are needed for limited basic analog. But you don't need these frequencies for cable internet.


The quick test is to see if you can see analog channel 14 (KBCB if it's hasn't been moved to digital only) or 16 (QVC). If you can see both of those, you don't have a filter that filters out 15.


Just a thought.


----------



## upa123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyland* /forum/post/18681281
> 
> 
> Just throwing this out as a possibility. If you don't subscribe to limited basic cable but ARE using Comcast internet, then Comcast may have put on a filter that prevents you from getting the low band, midband and hiband frequencies. These are needed for limited basic analog. But you don't need these frequencies for cable internet.
> 
> 
> The quick test is to see if you can see analog channel 14 (KBCB if it's hasn't been moved to digital only) or 16 (QVC). If you can see both of those, you don't have a filter that filters out 15.
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



Thanks for the suggestion.


I am in the same boat as the other guys who aren't getting the King-HD, and like you mentioned, I am using only the Comcast internet, and not the limited basic cable.


I do have both QVC and KBCB though.


----------



## zyland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upa123* /forum/post/18689635
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat as the other guys who aren't getting the King-HD, and like you mentioned, I am using only the Comcast internet, and not the limited basic cable.
> 
> 
> I do have both QVC and KBCB though.



If you receive ANALOG QVC and KBCB clearly then a filter is probably not the issue. Digital QVC and KBCB are on different channels than their ANALOG counterparts.


----------



## smagnuson

Zyland, I think your diagnosis is correct. We recently moved to this house, and I simply transferred my Internet + Limited basic to this new address. While the installer was connecting the cable to the house, I connected the cable to the TV and cable modem. Both worked immediately as expected, to which the installer mumbled something like "good, I don't need to climb the pole then". I suspect that I do have a filter installed on the distribution splitter on the pole. Everything worked fine until Comcast moved KING HD to 15-2.


Since losing KING, I experimented and made a happy discovery: Using a simple bowtie antenna, I can get all of the local channels, so I called Comcast to cancel Limited Basic cable.


----------



## smagnuson

Oh, I forgot to mention: I was not able to receive ANALOG QVC and KBCB, so there must be a filter installed.


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, I've got an interesting question. I just had my box reset today, and now I have a new icon on the front of my box. It looks like a house with a circle around it. It's located to the left of the display area (clock/channel).


Any thoughts?


After explaining this to a CSR, I was told that this was most likely intended for the "multi-room DVR" feature, but it's not supposed to be activated until a later date.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/18662266
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing their DVR behaving poorly? Namely:
> 
> 
> a) Missing recordings.
> 
> 
> This week, I've missed both Law and Order and Cougartown, despite verifying that they are, in fact, scheduled to record. With how crappy the scheduler behaves, I check it daily, if not twice daily, to make sure everything looks right.
> 
> 
> b) 'Delete this recording' not leaving the screen.
> 
> 
> So, when I delete a recording, the box asking if I want to delete or cancel won't leave the screen. If I hit My DVR again, I go right back to the main screen and, sure enough the recording I tried to delete is gone.
> 
> 
> This is the new, bigger HD box and not the new guide, Roosevelt area.



I had something similar a while back on your problem (b). I could not delete a recording no matter what. I finally unplugged the power cord for a minute and replugged. Even though it took 24 hours to fully populate the program grid, it was worth it. The problem recording was gone and everything worked fine. Not sure about problem (a). I have had it skip a recording on me once in a great while and never figured out why. One thing I liked about Tivo was it told you why it did not record something on your list.


BTW, when is the new guide coming to Seattle? Any news?


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18698850
> 
> 
> OK, I've got an interesting question. I just had my box reset today, and now I have a new icon on the front of my box. It looks like a house with a circle around it. It's located to the left of the display area (clock/channel).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> After explaining this to a CSR, I was told that this was most likely intended for the "multi-room DVR" feature, but it's not supposed to be activated until a later date.



I believe the CSR is correct - it is for a feature not supported by Comcast (and may never be supported). The icon was on my box until the last blackout which reset the box and now it is gone. Not sure why it randomly comes and goes.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/18701838
> 
> 
> Not sure why it randomly comes and goes.



Randomly? Oh, wow ... yeah, this is the first time I've seen it in 3 months (only had the box that long)!


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18702782
> 
> 
> Randomly? Oh, wow ... yeah, this is the first time I've seen it in 3 months (only had the box that long)!



Well, in the 5 or so times the box has been reset since I got it last summer, the icon has been on twice and off the other 3 or so times. "Random" seemed like the best term...


----------



## troublebound

TNT HD (662) and TBS HD (664) are now on west coast feed, same as SD (54 & 55).


I kind of liked getting everything three hours earlier on the east coast feed. Oh well.


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/18713505
> 
> 
> TNT HD (662) and TBS HD (664) are now on west coast feed, same as SD (54 & 55).



Thanks for your post. It allowed me to adjust my scheduled recording.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/18713505
> 
> 
> TNT HD (662) and TBS HD (664) are now on west coast feed, same as SD (54 & 55).
> 
> 
> I kind of liked getting everything three hours earlier on the east coast feed. Oh well.



Ugh. At least they waited til the network shows were mostly over.


This makes me want either a quad plus tuner or a'la carte packages which include the east coast feeds.


----------



## Sea3

In Mill Creek, 74-3 has ION in HD.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/18723121
> 
> 
> In Mill Creek, 74-3 has ION in HD.



In Seattle, as well. I'll update the list at some point this weekend!


----------



## oversight

Any rumblings about new HD channels coming to Comcast?


----------



## Kermee

Hrm. Where did CBUT-HD (CBC) go? Does anyone know?


First I had it at QAM 124-6, then QAM 60-2, and now I have no idea where it went










I'm in the Bothell area.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## HDNW

Have channel numbers for ESPN 3D on Comcast been announced? If so, kindly direct me to the info. Also, if this has been discussed before-- my apologies.

I live in Zip 98001


Thank you!


----------



## wareagle

The Comcast bill I just received has this statement:

"Starting June 11, 2010, ESPN 3D will be available on channel 898 on the Digital Starter level of service."


----------



## olt1892




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kermee* /forum/post/18750035
> 
> 
> hrm. Where did cbut-hd (cbc) go? Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> First i had it at qam 124-6, then qam 60-2, and now i have no idea where it went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in the bothell area.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> kermee



60.1 ??


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/18750035
> 
> 
> Hrm. Where did CBUT-HD (CBC) go? Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> First I had it at QAM 124-6, then QAM 60-2, and now I have no idea where it went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the Bothell area.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kermee



Up here it's still 60.2. They were playing around with things on Monday? when they added 33 ION HD to 74.3.


Have you tried "add digital channels"? A new scan may find where they stashed it.


Bruce

Bham


----------



## t0adman

Hey all,


In preparation for the World Cup games I'd like to upgrade my DVRs to the high capacity ones they offer. I've got two and I plan to try and get all the games and watch them before I run out of space. Does anyone know what the capacity is on the most recent DVRs and if they are or have been available here in the Seattle area?


TIA!


----------



## wareagle

The Motorola DCX3400 (320GB) may be available. You have to check to see if it is.


----------



## anilr

When I got mine last month from the Redmond office, they only had 250GB ones available, they claimed that they do not have 320GB ones at all (and not just unavailable at that moment).


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anilr* /forum/post/18759218
> 
> 
> When I got mine last month from the Redmond office, they only had 250GB ones available, they claimed that they do not have 320GB ones at all (and not just unavailable at that moment).



They had them at one time, because I got one there in December.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olt1892* /forum/post/18757730
> 
> 
> 60.1 ??



I'm not getting even any signal or a QAM lock with my HDHomeRun on QAM 60.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/18757898
> 
> 
> Up here it's still 60.2. They were playing around with things on Monday? when they added 33 ION HD to 74.3.
> 
> 
> Have you tried "add digital channels"? A new scan may find where they stashed it.
> 
> 
> Bruce
> 
> Bham



Yeah. I see ION HD on QAM 74.3. Nice addition.


I'm using HDHomeRun tuners and there's not even a signal at QAM 60 to lock onto. Weird. It's the only channel that's missing.


In the process of doing a complete scan to see if it popped up somewhere else...


Thanks, both, for your help. --- I kinda want CBC-HD starting Saturday










Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## Kermee

New scan using HDHomeRun's in the Bothell/Mill Creek area. QAM 60 disappeared.










I tried two different dual-tuners out of three. It's not a signal strength or quality issue; other channels above and below Cable 60 are 95%+ on signal strength and 100% on signal & symbol quality. (I use an Electroline EDA-FT08300 drop-amp right off where Comcast comes in and straight into the HDHomeRun's).


Everything else is there... Just missing CBUT-HD unless it's become encrypted:

PHP Code:


Code:


[CODE]SCANNING: 99000000 (us-cable:96, us-irc:96) PROGRAM: 1: 44.1 KPST 

PROGRAM: 2: 44.2 Azteca

PROGRAM: 3: 44.3 AAT TV

PROGRAM: 4: 0


SCANNING: 129000000 (us-cable:15, us-irc:15) PROGRAM: 2: 5.1 KING HD

PROGRAM: 3: 5.2 KING DT


SCANNING: 147000000 (us-cable:18, us-irc:18) PROGRAM: 1: 22.1 KMYQ HD


SCANNING: 525000000 (us-cable:74, us-irc:74) PROGRAM: 3: 0


SCANNING: 555000000 (us-cable:79, us-irc:79) PROGRAM: 1: 79.1 NWCN

PROGRAM: 2: 33.1 ION

PROGRAM: 3: 79.3 KOMO

PROGRAM: 4: 79.4 KING

PROGRAM: 5: 79.5 KONG

PROGRAM: 6: 79.6 CBUT

PROGRAM: 7: 79.7 KCTS

PROGRAM: 8: 79.8 KMYQ

PROGRAM: 9: 79.9 KSTW

PROGRAM: 10: 28.1 KBTC


SCANNING: 561000000 (us-cable:80, us-irc:80) PROGRAM: 1: 80.1 KCPQ

PROGRAM: 2: 80.2 KIRO

PROGRAM: 4: 80.4 KWDK

PROGRAM: 6: 20.1 KTBW

PROGRAM: 7: 80.7 TVW

PROGRAM: 8: 51.1 KUNS-DT

PROGRAM: 9: 80.9 KCTS+ PROGRAM: 10: 24.1 KBCB-1


SCANNING: 573000000 (us-cable:82, us-irc:82) PROGRAM: 1: 9.1 KCTS HD

PROGRAM: 2: 9.2 V-ME

PROGRAM: 3: 9.3 KCTS DT

PROGRAM: 4: 4.1 KOMO HD

PROGRAM: 5: 4.2 KOMO-SD

PROGRAM: 51: 0 (no data) SCANNING: 579000000 (us-cable:83, us-irc:83) PROGRAM: 8: 0

PROGRAM: 9: 0

PROGRAM: 10: 0


SCANNING: 585000000 (us-cable:84, us-irc:84) PROGRAM: 4: 0


SCANNING: 621000000 (us-cable:90, us-irc:90) PROGRAM: 11: 0

PROGRAM: 13: 0

PROGRAM: 420: 0

PROGRAM: 421: 0

PROGRAM: 422: 0

PROGRAM: 423: 0

PROGRAM: 424: 0

PROGRAM: 425: 0

PROGRAM: 426: 0


SCANNING: 669000000 (us-cable:103, us-irc:103) PROGRAM: 2: 0 (no data) SCANNING: 699000000 (us-cable:108, us-irc:108) PROGRAM: 4: 0


SCANNING: 711000000 (us-cable:110, us-irc:110) PROGRAM: 1: 16.1 KONG-HD

PROGRAM: 2: 7.1 KIRO HD

PROGRAM: 3: 7.2 KIRO-SD

PROGRAM: 1021: 0


SCANNING: 717000000 (us-cable:111, us-irc:111) PROGRAM: 1: 13.1 KCPQ HD

PROGRAM: 2: 11.1 CW11 HD

PROGRAM: 4: 13.2 AccuWea


SCANNING: 735000000 (us-cable:114, us-irc:114) PROGRAM: 485: 0

PROGRAM: 486: 0

PROGRAM: 487: 0

PROGRAM: 488: 0

PROGRAM: 489: 0

PROGRAM: 490: 0

PROGRAM: 491: 0

PROGRAM: 492: 0


SCANNING: 741000000 (us-cable:115, us-irc:115) PROGRAM: 2: 0

PROGRAM: 14: 0


SCANNING: 747000000 (us-cable:116, us-irc:116) PROGRAM: 1: 0

PROGRAM: 2: 0

PROGRAM: 9: 0

PROGRAM: 10: 0

PROGRAM: 83: 0


SCANNING: 753000000 (us-cable:117, us-irc:117) PROGRAM: 1002: 0

PROGRAM: 1007: 0

PROGRAM: 1008: 0

PROGRAM: 1009: 0

PROGRAM: 1035: 0

PROGRAM: 1053: 0

PROGRAM: 1059: 0

PROGRAM: 1063: 0

PROGRAM: 1066: 0

PROGRAM: 1067: 0 

[/CODE]










Least I still have CBUT-SD at QAM 79.6...


----------



## levibluewa

As I've mentioned before regarding the Sony tv tuners. Adding didn't work. I had to do a complete new AutoProgram. It found the new stuff, deleted the old tables and put channels back where they belong...5.1,5.2,22.1, etc.


----------



## jimre

CBUT-HD is still on 60.2 here in North Bend, still un-encrypted. Works fine on my HD Homerun.


Seems unlikely, but any chance you're getting interference or ingress from a ham radio station nearby? Cable/QAM ch. 60 is 440Mhz, which is a band used for amatuer radio in the US.


----------



## bernzilla

I'm using Windows Media Center on Win7 Ultimate with an AverMedia card in the 98168 zip code and just this week, both KOMODT and KINGDT haven't been getting a signal. I ended up doing two rescans before I got both channels picked up again, but for whatever reason, while KINGDT (5.1) is mapped correctly and I'm getting a signal again, KOMODT (4.1) is now showing the SD feed from KIRO.


When I go to KOMO on 79.3, I see what I'd expect to see on KOMODT (4.1) as far as programming goes, but I can't get the HD feed to show up on 4.1 for some reason.


Anyone have an idea what's going on? Is Comcast messing with stuff or do I just need to keep rescanning (it takes forever)?


Of course the World Cup is showing on the one channel I can't get in HD at the moment. Luckily I've been finding the matches available in HD online, and I also have an OTA antenna to fall back on, but I'd prefer not to have to resort to those options if I can get this figured out.


Any help or insight would be appreciated.


----------



## jimre

79.3 is KOMO (4). 82.4 is KOMO-HD (4.1). At least that's how it's mapped here in North Bend.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18764326
> 
> 
> CBUT-HD is still on 60.2 here in North Bend, still un-encrypted. Works fine on my HD Homerun.
> 
> 
> Seems unlikely, but any chance you're getting interference or ingress from a ham radio station nearby? Cable/QAM ch. 60 is 440Mhz, which is a band used for amatuer radio in the US.



Definitely possible, but I'm not sure that's the case. If it was, I would assume it would be sporadic.


Has there been filters used in the past where that frequency range might have a notch-filter applied to it? I'm subscribed to Comcast Limited Basic & Internet so I'm assuming I shouldn't have any filters on my line...


Still watching CBUT-SD for now










Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/18775193
> 
> 
> ...Has there been filters used in the past where that frequency range might have a notch-filter applied to it? I'm subscribed to Comcast Limited Basic & Internet so I'm assuming I shouldn't have any filters on my line...
> 
> 
> Still watching CBUT-SD for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kermee



Definitely possible, too - the filters usually used by Comcast usually nuke the channel range ~30-70 (the old-school way to prevent getting analog Expanded Basic for free). Check your HDHR scan results: are there any channels between 30-70 that were detected? Between 30-70 I have Discovery-SD, some shopping channels, UWTV, CSPAN, and CBUT-HD.


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18775377
> 
> 
> Definitely possible, too - the filters usually used by Comcast usually nuke the channel range ~30-70 (the old-school way to prevent getting analog Expanded Basic for free). Check your HDHR scan results: are there any channels between 30-70 that were detected? Between 30-70 I have Discovery-SD, some shopping channels, UWTV, CSPAN, and CBUT-HD.



DUH... I think you're right. LOL! I didn't have Expanded Basic before and was getting them for "free" when the QAM versions became available. I completely forgot. I'm all of FAIL today. I'll ping Comcast to see if they can remove the filter.


Thanks!


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## Kermee

Of course, Comcast is balking at removing the filter even though it has virtually no practical use now. Guess I have to visit the Lynnwood Store in-person... *Sigh*...


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## Weil

I just exchanged my old Motorola box for a new non dvr HD cable converter with HDMI output made by Pace. Is there a URL for a manual somewhere?

sam


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/18785472
> 
> 
> I just exchanged my old Motorola box for a new non dvr HD cable converter with HDMI output made by Pace. Is there a URL for a manual somewhere?
> 
> sam



Google is your friend - 'Comcast STB Manual' returns this:

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...9-644e00cd0a5a


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/18785812
> 
> 
> Google is your friend - 'Comcast STB Manual' returns this:
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...9-644e00cd0a5a



Thanks for the find. I did not type in the proper words at Google.

sam


----------



## gdeep

Did anybody get dcx3200 non dvr box yet? I have the DCX DVR box but was wondering if they started issuing those in our area.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/18713505
> 
> 
> TNT HD (662) and TBS HD (664) are now on west coast feed, same as SD (54 & 55).
> 
> 
> I kind of liked getting everything three hours earlier on the east coast feed. Oh well.



So did I. Especially now since it's time for the multi-month wait for Tivo to update the schedule (both show "To be announced").


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/18803144
> 
> 
> So did I. Especially now since it's time for the multi-month wait for Tivo to update the schedule (both show "To be announced").



My fake zip code (98042) has the correct TiVo listings for those channels. I haven't checked my actual one (98008), but the zap2it listings there are correct.


----------



## cwerdna

For those who live on the Eastside, esp. Redmond, can you confirm that Comcast isn't putting copy protection on most channels? (i.e. no copy protection == CCI byte == 0x00) I don't care (much) if they get put on premiums like HBO or Showtime since I won't be subscribing to those.


I'm on FiOS but due to the copy protection fiasco ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18809194 and http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=450307 ) that seems to be affecting areas being transitioned to Frontier Communications, I'm likely going to drop FiOS if this isn't resolved. The fiasco began (coincidentally) w/an outage that affected most channels >100. Prior to 6/7/10, I'd NEVER seen CP on any channels on my FiOS lineup.


It'd help if you could check the channel list I have in my first post and also could check SCIHD and NGCHD. (These aren't protected on FiOS, yet.)

http://www.tivo.com/copyprotection has a quick way for TiVo users to check w/o setting recordings.


----------



## cpliske

For some reason channel 5 seems to be jumping around on me. I'm using an EyeTV Mac tuner with no STB, and it tunes all the limited channels, plus the local HD channels, but a few weeks ago channel 105 disappeared. Someone from Comcast came out and told me it was on 129mhz so I added that and there it was. But only for a week or so, now it's gone again. The ElGato tuner can find all the other channels, but what it seems to find for King HD has no signal. Does anyone know what's going on? Thanks in advance,


Chuck


----------



## vbjd1111

Yesterday my son changed channels and all of a sudden we had a blue screen rather than the cable picture. DVR and PS3 both run thru a receiver to the TV, and we do get sound. I checked and the TV works with the PS3 which makes me rule out the TV and the receiver. I'd be thankful for any ideas as to what may be causing the bluescreen from the Comcast box side of the equation.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbjd1111* /forum/post/18826421
> 
> 
> Yesterday my son changed channels and all of a sudden we had a blue screen rather than the cable picture. DVR and PS3 both run thru a receiver to the TV, and we do get sound. I checked and the TV works with the PS3 which makes me rule out the TV and the receiver. I'd be thankful for any ideas as to what may be causing the bluescreen from the Comcast box side of the equation.



The "blue screen" is most likely coming from your receiver, not your cable box. Double-check that you have the correct source selected.


----------



## daleq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/18775590
> 
> 
> I'll ping Comcast to see if they can remove the filter.



Thanks for posting. I have the same issue. I hope that removing the filter will resolve.


Dale


----------



## daleq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18775377
> 
> 
> Definitely possible, too - the filters usually used by Comcast usually nuke the channel range ~30-70 (the old-school way to prevent getting analog Expanded Basic for free). Check your HDHR scan results: are there any channels between 30-70 that were detected? Between 30-70 I have Discovery-SD, some shopping channels, UWTV, CSPAN, and CBUT-HD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/18775590
> 
> 
> DUH... I think you're right. LOL! I didn't have Expanded Basic before and was getting them for "free" when the QAM versions became available. I completely forgot.



The comcast tech came to my house, removed the filter, and presto, CBUT-HD shows up on my TV.


I am impressed that the tech came the same day I called to resolve this.


I was dismayed that the CSR I talked to on the phone immediately said, "You need a box for that." Even the tech said the same thing when he first came in. After scanning and seeing CBUT-HD we were chatting and he said that he "heard the you'll need a box for 5.1 soon." I (politely) told him that the FCC requires clear broadcast of the OTA channels and for the rest, comcast gets to tighten the screws as much they want to...


----------



## HDNW

Is there any news on Comcast broadcasting the 3D version of this series in the Seattle market? Scheduled games are on 7/10 and 7/11 at Safeco Field.

DirecTV apparently will carry the 3D broadcasts nationally on one of three new 3D channels added to their lineup.

I understand that 3DTV may not be a 'burning issue' for many, but would definitely appreciate any information that one can provide.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## wareagle

My TiVo tells me there's a new COM3DTV channel 897. Info button says it's carrying NASCAR from Daytona 4:40-8:30PM.


----------



## Ric Crowe

Ya,I tried to view channel and it said you needed a subscription.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/18860776
> 
> 
> Ya,I tried to view channel and it said you needed a subscription.



I think you just have to call Comcast and they'll add it. They did it this way, to keep people with out 3D TV's from viewing it and thinking things were broken.


----------



## HDNW

Thanks to all for the info!!

Yesterday I picked up a DCX3400 DVR at a Best Buy store. When I called Comcast to activate the box, I asked the CSR about 3D Baseball. He claimed they will carry the two games on Ch.897 but the EPG may not list them till close to the date. So scheduling a recording is not possible.









Typical Comcrap!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNW* /forum/post/18861832
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the info!!
> 
> Yesterday I picked up a DCX3400 DVR at a Best Buy store. When I called Comcast to activate the box, I asked the CSR about 3D Baseball. He claimed they will carry the two games on Ch.897 but the EPG may not list them till close to the date. So scheduling a recording is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Comcrap!



Can't you just set up a manual recording?


----------



## Dartman

You can buy the gear outright now? or am I just seeing that Comcast lets them set you up with upgrades to your service directly?

If you can do that now I'll get my own box from them and loose the rental they be probably charging me when I get upgraded to phone and a HD box and upgraded package this weds in Portland.


----------



## pastiche

I know it's been a while, but I kept procrastinating.


The only change is the addition of KWPX in HD on 74-3.


(Interestingly, the 33-1 PSIP still points at the SD downconvert on 79-2.)


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman* /forum/post/18862141
> 
> 
> You can buy the gear outright now? or am I just seeing that Comcast lets them set you up with upgrades to your service directly?
> 
> If you can do that now I'll get my own box from them and loose the rental they be probably charging me when I get upgraded to phone and a HD box and upgraded package this weds in Portland.



I don't think they're for outright purchase (at least not in the US). My understanding is some BB stores have a "Comcast Connection Center" in them - where you can sign up for a subscription and self-install package. But AFAIK you're still leasing the box from Comcast.


----------



## Dartman

OK, that's kinda what I figured but wanted to make sure before I got all excited and rushed to BB to buy a box like I did for my cable modem within my first week of signing up for the service.

Modem still works fine many years later too, but they took away my big credit for owning my new 200 dollar modem within 6 months of my buying it...


----------



## HDNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18862110
> 
> 
> Can't you just set up a manual recording?



jimre,


Yes I could do that but would like confirmation from Comcast first (on EPG) that they actually plan to broadcast the 3D version. The rep at Best Buy told me "Just connect this DVR to cable and you will be automatically activated and the guide will populate soon after. I have input all your information and you're good to go" Well, NOT. I had to call. Misinformation from Comcast reps/CSRs is all too common.


----------



## jimre

The Mariners press release makes it pretty clear: _"In addition to DIRECTV, Comcast (Washington) will deliver the event on alternate channel 897"_


So if it were up to me, I'd set up a manual recording for those games & not rely on the guide getting updated in time.


----------



## CustomCastles

Over the past few weeks, at random times, I have had massive amounts of pixelization on 113 and 111. The audio drops out and the video is basically unwatchable. My DVR loses sync and ends the recording at a random part in the show.


Has anyone else seen this problem in the Seattle area? I'm in Edmonds. I've noticed that Comcast added several new channels, and I'm thinking this issue is related to that. I haven't done a full survey of all channels, but I've found that 113 and 111 are both having problems at the same time.


The problem may be with the network signal that Q13 is receiving. If so then I would expect the problem to be widespread throughout this area.


----------



## jimre

KCPQ-HD and KSTW-HD (Comcast 113 and 111) are both transmitted on physical QAM ch. 111 -- so it's likely something to do with your ability to receive that frequency. Could be outside interference or ingress, but that's the old UHF ch 55 range - which is no longer used. I think it was recently aunctioned off along with the rest of the 700Mhz spectrum to Verizon or somebody like that.


More likely, you may have some loose connections, or old splitters not rated for full 1 GHz digital cable operation - from back in the days when there were no cable channels > 100. Ch. 111 (717 MHz) is near the upper end of Comcasts QAM frequencies.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18875288
> 
> 
> KCPQ-HD and KSTW-HD (Comcast 113 and 111) are both transmitted on physical QAM ch. 111 -- so it's likely something to do with your ability to receive that frequency. Could be outside interference or ingress, but that's the old UHF ch 55 range - which is no longer used. I think it was recently aunctioned off along with the rest of the 700Mhz spectrum to Verizon or somebody like that.



Ch. 55 went to Qualcomm/MediaFLO, nationwide. Their key tranmitters are in the 50kW range, so ingress is possible, but unlikely (in comparison to what the 1MW "broadcast" transmitters could cause.)


Do you see issues on 116 (KCPQ/AccuWeather) at the same time? (That's the third channel that rounds out the 111 MUX.)


----------



## HDNW

Hey jimre,

Thanks for the info- did not think to check the Mariners (or Yankees) websites, duh


----------



## randman11

Did anybody else have their series recordings all messed up in the last couple of days? Example, Louie set to record on 665 recorded on 53 and all future scheduled recordings set to 53. Series recording was set to record This Channel Only as 665 and did that for the previous two weeks. The Daily Show and Colbert Report were set to record Only New Episodes. This was working for the past month as all others are flagged Repeat. I noticed my scheduled recordings for these two shows now list every episode even though the recording settings are still shown as Only New Episodes and the repeats are flagged Repeat.


----------



## rickeame

Aren't our guides supposed to be updated by now with the new software? So far, mine are still not updated.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/18882484
> 
> 
> Aren't our guides supposed to be updated by now with the new software? So far, mine are still not updated.



Comcast is probably too busy raising our rates again - see bill stuffer in latest billing. A few things go down (so that they can say so), but most everything goes up yet again...


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/18882484
> 
> 
> Aren't our guides supposed to be updated by now with the new software? So far, mine are still not updated.



Comcast posted an article about the new guide on their blog site ( http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...en-better.html ) and, ever since then, there has been an ongoing dialog about the A28 rollout. With respect to Seattle, I got this response from Comcast on June 23:

Joe - I don't yet have a schedule for the new guide for Seattle.


Due to a few issues and competing priorities, we have had to adjust our guide deployment schedule. The new target is to get the new guide to all sites with Motorola cable boxes by the fall. Our teams are all certainly disappointed with the delay.


Our national engineering and local operational teams are managing a dynamic schedule based on a certain preferred (and in some cases required) event sequence and also balanced between other important projects including additional HD channels, increased internet speeds and additional On Demand choices. This continues to be a busy year for Comcast with lots of increased services and enhanced services being rolled out.


The teams are juggling a lot of important priorities in order to deliver the best products and services quickly. We appreciate your patience.
I think the phrase "due to a few issues" refers to the fact that there were a number of new bugs in the A28 guide. Comcast just rolled out a maintenance release to fix them ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r244...enance-Release ). Hopefully the A28 rollout will resume now that some of the bugs are fixed. For the first time in quite a while, the Comcast blog site is listing new cities getting the A28 Guide, which gives me hope that that is in fact the case.


----------



## saukriver

Are others having problems with the signal on channel 104 (KOMO in HD)? I noticed this on Sunday, before the World Cup. The signal is pixelated in my HDTV *and in my Comcast box* (where the channel 104 signal is really non-existent). The analog signal on Channel 4 is just fine for SD.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saukriver* /forum/post/18894354
> 
> 
> Are others having problems with the signal on channel 104 (KOMO in HD)? I noticed this on Sunday, before the World Cup. The signal is pixelated in my HDTV *and in my Comcast box* (where the channel 104 signal is really non-existent). The analog signal on Channel 4 is just fine for SD.



I have frequent intermittent pixelation and worse (very frequent intermittent but extended blue screen/"channel available shortly" messages) on 104 KOMOHD, as well as on 109 (KCTS HD) & several other channels. In particular, I had the "channel available shortly" message on 104 just as the World Cup Final was about to start, so I switched to the Canadian HD channel and watched the game there instread... But yes, the frequent channel outages (coupled with the latest Comcast rate increases) really have me wishing I had a viable alternative...


----------



## r-gordon-7

Is anyone else having almost constant pixilation on 113 KCPQD at the start of the All-Star Game...?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/18901726
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having almost constant pixilation on 113 KCPQD at the start of the All-Star Game...?



The picture has been fine here in Sammamish.


----------



## r-gordon-7

It seemed to clear up after about the first two innings...


----------



## thefalcon2k

So, what's the story on A28? Has anybody gotten it?


----------



## wareagle

Last I heard, Comcast employees were testing it. Maybe some day it will pass the tests.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/18907342
> 
> 
> Last I heard, Comcast employees were testing it. Maybe some day it will pass the tests.



I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. Wave Broadband customers are getting it tomorrow. I doubt we're getting the A24.


----------



## CustomCastles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/18875288
> 
> 
> KCPQ-HD and KSTW-HD (Comcast 113 and 111) are both transmitted on physical QAM ch. 111 -- so it's likely something to do with your ability to receive that frequency. Could be outside interference or ingress, but that's the old UHF ch 55 range - which is no longer used. I think it was recently aunctioned off along with the rest of the 700Mhz spectrum to Verizon or somebody like that.
> 
> 
> More likely, you may have some loose connections, or old splitters not rated for full 1 GHz digital cable operation - from back in the days when there were no cable channels > 100. Ch. 111 (717 MHz) is near the upper end of Comcasts QAM frequencies.



It happened again this evening. Channels 111, 113, and 116 all started to pixelate around 8:20pm, getting progressively worse until at 8:45 my DVR told me that I no longer subscribe to those channels. Channel 13 was ok, so I watched that, and kept checking back to see the other channels. Around 9:30 the HD channels were only dropping audio every 3 or 4 seconds, and by 10pm they were back to normal.


It was like a storm passed by, could it be sun spots? I have a fairly new cable system with RG6 cables and have not seen this problem for the 5 years I've been in this new house. I use a Moxi DVR, but I'm not sure that is related. This loss of signal only seems to happen some evenings, but I'm not running anything that would cause it. Any ideas?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/18907342
> 
> 
> Last I heard, Comcast employees were testing it. Maybe some day it will pass the tests.



OK, so ... I got it about 2:00am this morning.


Firmware: 22.65

Software: Version 78.44 - A28p0-2.0908.r4


Again, since I don't use Comcast, not all those advanced features (i.e. remote recording, caller ID) are not available ... yet. However, features like "Watch in HD" work just fine.


I read about a glitch on the HDMI handshake (it seems to be delayed). I'm not sure how accurate that information is, just because it seems to be loading faster.


As for the guide time, I have 15 days. Not the reported 6.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18909483
> 
> 
> OK, so ... I got it about 2:00am this morning.
> 
> 
> Firmware: 22.65
> 
> Software: Version 78.44 - A28p0-2.0908.r4
> 
> 
> Again, since I don't use Comcast, not all those advanced features (i.e. remote recording, caller ID) are not available ... yet. However, features like "Watch in HD" work just fine.
> 
> 
> I read about a glitch on the HDMI handshake (it seems to be delayed). I'm not sure how accurate that information is, just because it seems to be loading faster.
> 
> 
> As for the guide time, I have 15 days. Not the reported 6.



Interesting. Comcast is currently rolling out a maintenance release (78.53 - A28p0-4.1005.r-8) that fixes a number of bugs associated with the version that you just got. Bugs in your version that are supposedly fixed in the maintenance release include:
Intermittent blank-screen dropouts when using HDMI

Longer HDMI handshake on TV power-up

Occasional blank channel after HDMI handshake (guide works, but no channel audio/video until channel changed, then changed back)

Occasional channel info pops up on the hour, sometimes not even for the current channel (possibly info from other tuner?)

Favorites list resets at the top of the channel list when exiting info screens.

If you are tuned to an SD channel that has an HD version available, a popup will appear for several seconds when a new HD program starts, even if you are actually watching an unrelated recording.

When starting to play a recording, or after stopping playback, the audio may be muted. (Pause, then Play, will usually restore audio.)

Sometimes after a tuner swap, or stopping a recording playback, the audio and video will continuously cycle on and off.

VCR-style manual recordings (channel, start-time, end-time) that are set to repeat weekly will not record past midnight.

Guide only holds 9-10 days of data, versus 14-15 with previous versions.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18909516
> 
> Intermittent blank-screen dropouts when using HDMI *(I haven't seen any)*
> 
> Longer HDMI handshake on TV power-up *Firmware 22.65 improves it. Loads up faster than previous guide.)*
> 
> Occasional blank channel after HDMI handshake (guide works, but no channel audio/video until channel changed, then changed back) *(Purposely tried making the box "hiccup" and recreate this. It couldn't happen.)*
> 
> Occasional channel info pops up on the hour, sometimes not even for the current channel (possibly info from other tuner?) *(I watched TV from 2:00am to 3:00am this morning, immediately after getting upgraded. Didn't see this.)*
> 
> Favorites list resets at the top of the channel list when exiting info screens. *(I can't seem to find this issue. Nothing different is occurring with my favorites list than before.)*
> 
> If you are tuned to an SD channel that has an HD version available, a popup will appear for several seconds when a new HD program starts, even if you are actually watching an unrelated recording. *(The info bar appeared for half a second. And, it's from the other tuner.)*
> 
> When starting to play a recording, or after stopping playback, the audio may be muted. (Pause, then Play, will usually restore audio.) *(Video loads just fine. No pausing needed.)*
> 
> Sometimes after a tuner swap, or stopping a recording playback, the audio and video will continuously cycle on and off. *(False information)*
> 
> VCR-style manual recordings (channel, start-time, end-time) that are set to repeat weekly will not record past midnight. *(Can't confirm this)*
> 
> Guide only holds 9-10 days of data, versus 14-15 with previous versions. *(I counted 15 days at 8:30am, and again at 11:00am)*



I added comments to all of your bullets.


----------



## vitocorleone

Comcast. Seattle. Tivo HD with Cablecard.


Noticed yesterday we stopped getting channel 104 (KOMO HD) entirely. Several channels are pixelated, for example 66 (BRAVO) and 652 (BRAVOHD).


My wife is most frustrated because she can't watch Top Chef - she recorded it and it was all garbled.


Can Comcast updates be affecting Tivos with a Cablecard?


----------



## Nausicaa

104 was fine last night on my CableCard TIVO for "Wipeout" here in the Factoria (Bellevue) area.


----------



## seatacboy

Anyone else notice that their monthly Comcast statement announces substantial price increases which take effect August 1?


Many of the video services are increasing over $3/month, Internet service is also increasing $3/month and some equipment rentals are jumping $2 or $3/month.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/18917034
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that their monthly Comcast statement announces substantial price increases which take effect August 1?
> 
> 
> Many of the video services are increasing over $3/month, Internet service is also increasing $3/month and some equipment rentals are jumping $2 or $3/month.



That's what happens when the city grants a private monopoly and precludes the potential for any meaningful competition or choice...


----------



## sievers

FYI Redmond office has the dcx3400 boxes, I picked one up today. I know they were out for a while.


Also they said the new guide should be rolling out 7/31.


Last, I had issues recently with 111 and 113 also, it was a bad connection as someone mentioned earlier in the thread. I replaced my coax to the tv and now I don't have issues with those channels anymore. With the old coax, if I moved it around or jiggled it, the picture quality would get better and worse, so I know it was the connection causing the issue.


----------



## cyli

Q: Does comcast still provide clear QAM signal for local stations?


I have AVerMedia DUET tuner card (A188) in my HTPC (Win7 Ultimate). And I have comcast cable (internet + basic service) to the tuner card. Recently the tuner card does not pick up any signal (104, 105, 107, etc). But device manager of win7 says the card is working properly. Does comcast still provide clear QAM signal for local stations? Is there an update list of all clear QAM channels? Or my tuner card is bad? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyli* /forum/post/18927811
> 
> 
> Q: Does comcast still provide clear QAM signal for local stations?
> 
> 
> I have AVerMedia DUET tuner card (A188) in my HTPC (Win7 Ultimate). And I have comcast cable (internet + basic service) to the tuner card. Recently the tuner card does not pick up any signal (104, 105, 107, etc). But device manager of win7 says the card is working properly. Does comcast still provide clear QAM signal for local stations? Is there an update list of all clear QAM channels? Or my tuner card is bad? Thanks for your suggestions.



Yes, all local HD stations are provided in the clear. User "Pastiche" posts frequent updates here on current clear-QAM channel mappings, most recently on July 4. You can use the "Search This Thread" feature, and looks for "QAM Update".


I don't know anything about your particular tuner card - but have you tried re-scanning the channels in setup? Comcast remaps its virtual channels (104, 105, 107, etc) to different physical channels (eg, ch 82.4, 48.3, etc) periodically. See Pastiche's guide for current mappings. Your QAM tuner will not automatically update its channel maps when this happens - you have to either re-scan, or manually edit your channel lists.


----------



## Ken H

Comcast Seattle area subs:


Do you get HDNet and or HDNet Movies?


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18932660
> 
> 
> Comcast Seattle area subs:
> 
> 
> Do you get HDNet and or HDNet Movies?



Nope.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/18932718
> 
> 
> Nope.



Thx.


----------



## yesan

Anyone have luck with getting the 3d channels 897 and 898 enabled on their TivoHD boxes? I just called and they said that they were unable to get it to process. Hoping someone has had a similar experience and a workaround. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I just thought I'd inform you guys that the basic digital boxes may get the A28 with a version of 78.04. This version's details are not available on the Wikibooks article . However, the details for it are merged in 78.44 (DVR, HD, HD-DVR). Bug checks will be made tomorrow at some point. Oh, and the A28 "fix" version is 78.53 (which I don't have access to because I'm not on Comcast).


----------



## hergertr

Checked my DCX3400 box and found that the current firmware version is 22.35 dated June 16, 2009. In checking the wikibooks there are at least three later versions: 22.37, 22.55 and 22.65 for this box. I called Comcast technical support and after being put on hold twice because the CSR had no idea what I was talking about. I asked if the newer versions would be pushed out by Comcast and was told there would be an update, but there was no timeline for release. I noticed one of the problems with the version I have now is occasional green screens, which I do get periodically. I then asked, do I have to live with this problem until the next update and the answer was yes.


----------



## cushlash1978

For those interested, I received the A28 upgrade last night in 98058. Only potential issue is that my DCX3400 was locked up this morning and upon power cycling it, it came back up but the guide and menu functions were not working. I had to leave for work before I had a chance to see if it just needed to resync in order for those functions to become available. The update did work fine on my DCX3200 and that's where I confirmed the A28 version.


----------



## jameskollar

Whoo hoo! Just turn on my DVR and I have the A28 software with the 22.65 firmware (need to fire up my DVHS to see if that now works)! Lots of new things to try now (remote scheduling maybe)? Lots of other stuff in the menu now. I'm lazy, anyone have the link to the new features for A28? If that is too dweeb of a question, don't flame, I'll find it my self.










BTW: I checked. I have 14 days of guide data. Just to be sure I put the guide at two different channel ranges nbd then used the day+ feature to fgo forward 14 days. 15th date went to TBA, otherwise, guide data.


----------



## ykiki

If I have multiple recordings of the same show saved on my DVR, they're now together in a folder. I like that.


----------



## artseattle

I'm in central Seattle. Still no upgrade here. Anyone know when this should occur?


----------



## wareagle

No A28 for me in Bellevue (Crossroads) yet, either.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Those of you who received the A28, is your version number 78.44 or 78.53?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/18971367
> 
> 
> I'm in central Seattle. Still no upgrade here. Anyone know when this should occur?



According to a post on dslreports ( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r237...rn-WA~start=20 ), the rest of us should see A28 next Tuesday (August 3rd).


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/18974966
> 
> 
> Those of you who received the A28, is your version number 78.44 or 78.53?



Comcast is rolling out 78.53 - A28p0-4.1005.r-8.


----------



## yesan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/18940138
> 
> 
> Anyone have luck with getting the 3d channels 897 and 898 enabled on their TivoHD boxes? I just called and they said that they were unable to get it to process. Hoping someone has had a similar experience and a workaround. Thanks in advance.



An email to [email protected] helped to get my issue resolved. I have TivoHDs with M Cablecards - the channels do work with the standard TivoHDs. Also, they have a dedicated 3D line that may also be able to help: 1-877-754-4313.


----------



## artseattle

It's been a long time since there has been anything to be excited about from Comcast. Not that this is that great but...


Let's keep each other posted. I'll check at 6:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## artseattle

I went to Comcast to pick up a HD non-DVR box Saturday hoping for something rather small to put in the bedroom. The only thing they had was the huge DCH3200. Has anyone picked up anything smallerin this area?


I was also told that the monthly fee for the HD box was now exactly the same ($8) as it is for that little SD DCT-700 box.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/18993154
> 
> 
> I went to Comcast to pick up a HD non-DVR box Saturday hoping for something rather small to put in the bedroom. The only thing they had was the huge DCH3200. Has anyone picked up anything smallerin this area?
> 
> 
> I was also told that the monthly fee for the HD box was now exactly the same ($8) as it is for that little SD DCT-700 box.



In Tacoma I got the RNG110. It's ~10X8X2 and is a nice looking box. It does not have a front display though (from what I can tell) and has a beautiful bright blue LED that will light up your room at night. No fan, no noise. Supports native resolution. I have a kitchen HDTV and with a little velcro, I have the box mounted underneath my kitchen cabinets. I added some spacers though so that the vents would still be free.


----------



## niegowsj

I live in Seattle and got a new box from the Auburn store and they gave me a DCX 3400 and it had A28 installed. When I called to get it activated I asked when my other box would get updated and he told me Seattle should get it on the 11th.


----------



## jameskollar

Anybody watching Lie to Me tonight? I'm watching recorded/delayed and the pic keeps pixellating, not often but enough to be disturbing.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18995810
> 
> 
> Anybody watching Lie to Me tonight? I'm watching recorded/delayed and the pic keeps pixellating, not often but enough to be disturbing.



Picture was fine here in Sammamish.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/18995898
> 
> 
> Picture was fine here in Sammamish.



Thanks, for laughs stayed on FOX with The Good Guys live. Same thing is happening on this show. Might just be this area or a wiring issue (I hope not). Other channels are fine though.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18995987
> 
> 
> Thanks, for laughs stayed on FOX with The Good Guys live. Same thing is happening on this show. Might just be this area or a wiring issue (I hope not). Other channels are fine though.



I'm in N Seattle near the U.


I've noticed it on every FOX HD show for over a week now. I DVR them on an HTPC so I thought it was the tuner or the signal at the PC. Last night I recorded Lie on 2 different computers, two different tuner models. They both pixelate, stutter (and there's even a weird tearing that occurs often) at exactly the same time points on both recordings I made. Clearly it's FOX or Comcrap.


Glad to know someone else has noticed too.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd* /forum/post/18998139
> 
> 
> I'm in N Seattle near the U.
> 
> 
> I've noticed it on every FOX HD show for over a week now. I DVR them on an HTPC so I thought it was the tuner or the signal at the PC. Last night I recorded Lie on 2 different computers, two different tuner models. They both pixelate, stutter (and there's even a weird tearing that occurs often) at exactly the same time points on both recordings I made. Clearly it's FOX or Comcrap.
> 
> 
> Glad to know someone else has noticed too.



Yep. I don't think it's Comcast though. I don't notice the same thing on the commercials, it's only during the show. Why do the commercials seem to be ok and not the show?


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/18998350
> 
> 
> Yep. I don't think it's Comcast though. I don't notice the same thing on the commercials, it's only during the show. Why do the commercials seem to be ok and not the show?



I thought that too but I usually skip through commercials. So I watched them too for that very reason and very occassionally it happens during one, but only the ones in HD and not all of them consistently. That could also be a difference between local and network commercials I suppose. I didn't think to pay attention to what was likely what.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd* /forum/post/18998389
> 
> 
> I thought that too but I usually skip through commercials. So I watched them too for that very reason and very occassionally it happens during one, but only the ones in HD and not all of them consistently. That could also be a difference between local and network commercials I suppose. I didn't think to pay attention to what was likely what.



I am recently unemployed (really sucks) and so I sometimes take a break and watch some of the daytime programming on 113 (i.e. cops). I never notice the same pixellation and tearing on the local daytime broadcasts.


----------



## artseattle

No A28 guide update here in central Seattle. I guess the August 3rd date was wrong. Someone mentioned the 11th. We'll see. I'm looking forward to some of the new features.


----------



## Sean_MS

Three months ago I stopped in at the Redmond, WA Comcast office and requested a DCX3400. They didn't have any in stock but the attendant promised me a manager would call when available. I shared my skepticism politely with the customer agent who assured me I would get a call.


That was three months ago and no call. I stopped by the office yesterday on the off chance. There was a line out the door and a sign saying they are completely out of HDMI-equipped cable boxes/PVRs and have no idea when they will get more in stock. Only component boxes are available.


Any thoughts on what's going on? Are they in the middle of a hardware upgrade cycle and inventory dried up?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/18998591
> 
> 
> No A28 guide update here in central Seattle. I guess the August 3rd date was wrong. Someone mentioned the 11th. We'll see. I'm looking forward to some of the new features.



on 7/28, the Comcast Voices blog site had a post saying that "North" Seattle should have the guide by 8/10...

http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...#comment-34166


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/19016626
> 
> 
> on 7/28, the Comcast Voices blog site had a post saying that "North" Seattle should have the guide by 8/10...
> 
> http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...#comment-34166



This is the only part I believe: "The schedule is subject to change."


----------



## thefalcon2k

For those of you with FOX HD, I will keep an eye out on both my TV without cable, and my TV on Wave Broadband. Hopefully it can answer questions for you.


----------



## artseattle

After finally convincing my elderly mom to switch to an HD TV with HD service, I ran into one great big hitch. Since my mom is hard of hearing she occasionally uses the closed captions. She also relies on the closed captions when she puts the TV on mute.


Using the old DCT-700 SD box, her new TV's cc function worked beautifully. With the new DCH-3200 HD box, there is no easy way to use the closed captions.


Yikes. I barely could teach her to switch to 104 instead of 4. There's no way she's going to go into the internal menu to turn on the cc's and no one would do this for just the brief periods while on mute.


Is Comcast ever going to address this? This seems to be very disrespectful of people who are hard of hearing or those who just need closed captions on occasion.


Any workarounds?


----------



## wareagle

artseattle -- do your mom a favor and get a TiVo HD for her. You can switch the CC on and off much easier. I don't think it comes on automatically with mute, though.


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19029479
> 
> 
> artseattle -- do your mom a favor and get a TiVo HD for her. You can switch the CC on and off much easier. I don't think it comes on automatically with mute, though.



I'll second that! another nice thing about the TIVO is that you can customize the channel guide to only show channels you want and move forward/back through them (which I wish the Comcast guide would let you do - not sure if A28 addresses this), so you can only show the HD channels if desired...


----------



## artseattle

Thanks for the ideas on the TIVO. At this point, my 80+ year old mother would be very resistant to another change. Right now, she is only using the non-DVR HD box, which is all she can handle. It is too bad about the cc issue, however.


----------



## SeattleAl

I would like an easy way to enable CC without having to go into the Power-Off Menus myself. There are lots of times when actors mumble and you need to back up and turn on the CC to understand what they said. Usually, that means hitting record to capture the scene, and then waiting until the show is done so you can turn off the box and enable CC. If you turn off the box while the show is on, you've lost the recording.


----------



## DarthGak

Yeah the CC system is retarded. For what its worth it worked fine with the old Microsoft version of the software.


I have heard it said that the guy who designed the software in these boxes must never watch TV. And he is probably proud of that.


----------



## wareagle

You could also prune the channels with the Microsoft guide.


----------



## PixelFreak

OK, not to go back to the King5HD issue, but I have:


Win 7, ATI all-in-wonder 650 (waiting for HD Homerun dual tuner to arrive Thursday - thanks Woot.com) tuner, and have internet only. However, I have always received the clear QAM channels. I haven't used the live tuners recently (still have DirecTV for now), but went to watch King5 HD and it's gone from the list. Re-scan - still no love. It's not remapped to 15.2, and it won't find it at 5.1. Live in 98311 (Kitsap County, just outside of Bremerton near Brownsville/Silverdale).


Any ideas on what's going on with the King 5 HD broadcast?


Also, any resource (the comcast webpage was atrociously vague) that would tell me EXACTLY what channels I would get for basic cable for $15.99/month using only this analog tuner?


----------



## thewarm

King 5 HD disappeared from my 98125 lineup yesterday. I did a new scan with my HDHR. It's not there!


I'm tired of playing games with Comcastic... So I switched my HDHomeRun over to my antenna. *Much better quality*! But, no channel 9, 11, or 13. (I use Channel Master UHF antenna). Not a big deal really. 2 shows on The CW, and I get FOX on 22-2.


Oh, and 5-1 is where it is supposed to be...


----------



## wareagle

Have you tried 15-2 for KING-HD?


----------



## PixelFreak

No, unfortunately, I have no "tools" with this card. I am using Win7 Media Center features, so the only thing I can do is "scan" and it doesn't find the channel. To "add" the channel at 15-2, I have to manually add it, and I am not sure what modulation it is using (QAM 64?).


I am expecting my HDHomeRun tomorrow, so hopefully with that hooked up and the tools that come with it, I can try a manual approach to finding the channel.


Does anyone know the modulation? I am willing to try and manually add the channel...


----------



## PixelFreak

OK, tried adding 15.1 and 15.2 both using QAM64 or QAM256. None of those four options worked or showed a signal. Anyone have any idea what's going on with the NBC feed? I thought they were mandated by the FCC to provide clear QAM signals of the local channels?


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PixelFreak* /forum/post/19037055
> 
> 
> OK, tried adding 15.1 and 15.2 both using QAM64 or QAM256. None of those four options worked or showed a signal. Anyone have any idea what's going on with the NBC feed? I thought they were mandated by the FCC to provide clear QAM signals of the local channels?



You said earlier you were an internet only customer. Comcrap had probably installed a filter on your drop to trap analog channels ~1-70 in order to prevent you from getting the old basic tier tv service. That also prevents digital channel 15.1 from finding its way to your tuner. It wouldn't have been a problem for you until they moved KINGDT.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/19034260
> 
> 
> But, no channel 9, 11, or 13.



It surprises me that channel 13's signal doesn't reach that far. But, FM signals (Star 101.5 in particular) can reach from Queen Anne static free. I say that because I know exactly where the channel 13 tower is located ... since I lived about a quarter of a mile (straight shot) from it between 2003 & 2005. The doppler is roughly 10 feet from the antenna.


----------



## CustomCastles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd* /forum/post/18998389
> 
> 
> I thought that too but I usually skip through commercials. So I watched them too for that very reason and very occassionally it happens during one, but only the ones in HD and not all of them consistently. That could also be a difference between local and network commercials I suppose. I didn't think to pay attention to what was likely what.



I've had trouble with 113 off and on over the past month. It pixellated during the evening from about 8pm to 10pm, but never in a consistent pattern. I haven't seen the problem in weeks, but being summer I don't watch as much evening TV.


One thing to check is channels 111 and 116. For me they were having the same problem at the same time. Someone on this forum said they are on the same transponder, so I think it is a Comcast issue.


----------



## PixelFreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd* /forum/post/19037358
> 
> 
> You said earlier you were an internet only customer. Comcrap had probably installed a filter on your drop to trap analog channels ~1-70 in order to prevent you from getting the old basic tier tv service. That also prevents digital channel 15.1 from finding its way to your tuner. It wouldn't have been a problem for you until they moved KINGDT.



Well, now I have to decide:


Is that the only channel that would show up if I called for the basic cable service?


In other words, if I don't say anything right now, I only pay for Internet and get all but King5HD (I think?) - or call them up, pay them the $16/month for basic cable, and have them remove the trap for the one station?


Or, would I get more opened up to me if I have them remove the trap?


TIA,

Pixel


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PixelFreak* /forum/post/19042685
> 
> 
> Well, now I have to decide:
> 
> 
> Is that the only channel that would show up if I called for the basic cable service?
> 
> 
> In other words, if I don't say anything right now, I only pay for Internet and get all but King5HD (I think?) - or call them up, pay them the $16/month for basic cable, and have them remove the trap for the one station?
> 
> 
> Or, would I get more opened up to me if I have them remove the trap?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Pixel



You probably will get a few others but not many and perhaps hardly worth it. You can check here:
http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ 


SiliconDust keeps a table of channels available to the HDHR by area and cable provider. Compare the list against what you get (and/or to what Commie says is the basic tier). Look at the "Channel" column (not the "Virtual" column) for digital channel numbers in the


----------



## sastimac

Is there an updated Comcast channel listing for open channels I can get with my ATSC tuner Plasma? I have the dual tuner DVR, but my wife keeps recording 2 channels at the same time.


----------



## wareagle

Any more rumors about A28? September? Christmas? 2011?


----------



## brente




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19058418
> 
> 
> Any more rumors about A28? September? Christmas? 2011?



take this for what it's worth, but I was recently told from Comcast engineering...


"the release date of the new interactive guide A28 has been rescheduled to be released beginning November 10th and completing November 12th." this is supposedly for all of Seattle


bummer


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brente* /forum/post/19059347
> 
> 
> take this for what it's worth, but I was recently told from Comcast engineering...
> 
> 
> "the release date of the new interactive guide A28 has been rescheduled to be released beginning November 10th and completing November 12th." this is supposedly for all of Seattle
> 
> 
> bummer



But not the least bit surprising... The only things from Comcast that arrive reliably, on schedule & without repeated delay are the frequent price increases...


----------



## jhachey

The A28 Guide is alive and well here in Sammamish this morning!!!


----------



## wareagle

A28 is also here in Bellevue -- 98008.


----------



## jhachey

MyDVR Manager seems to be working as well. I was able to activate this feature on-line and have set up a couple of recordings as a test.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19066121
> 
> 
> MyDVR Manager seems to be working as well. I was able to activate this feature on-line and have set up a couple of recordings as a test.



Same here, although I had to use Internet Explorer to activate it. Here's the link:
http://www.fancast.com/mydvr


----------



## arbeck77

It's kind of funny that I finally get the A28 guide, the day before my Ceton tuner card shows up.


----------



## jimre

Got the new guide here in North Bend, verified the new "Manage My DVR" screen is available. But am unable to activate MyDVR. Using IE8 on Windows 7:
signin to Fancast with my Comcast ID
click on the link to activate MyDVR ( http://www.fancast.com/mydvr ).

Basically it just hangs. The page displays, the status bar at the bottom says it's trying to download some images, and (in IE8) it eventually times out with "stack overflow at line 64".


Is there some javascript, ActiveX, or trusted site tricks that are required to get this to work? I also tried Firefox 3.5. but got a similar failure.


----------



## wareagle

I didn't have to do anything special with Windows 7 IE8. Reboot?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19066730
> 
> 
> Got the new guide here in North Bend, verified the new "Manage My DVR" screen is available. But am unable to activate MyDVR. Using IE8 on Windows 7:
> signin to Fancast with my Comcast ID
> click on the link to activate MyDVR ( http://www.fancast.com/mydvr ).
> 
> Basically it just hangs. The page displays, the status bar at the bottom says it's trying to download some images, and (in IE8) it eventually times out with "stack overflow at line 64".
> 
> 
> Is there some javascript, ActiveX, or trusted site tricks that are required to get this to work? I also tried Firefox 3.5. but got a similar failure.



I activated myDVR with no problems using the 32-bit version of IE8 on the 64-bit version of Win7.


You wouldn't happened to have used the 64-bit version of IE8, did you? There are compatibilty problems with IE8-64 and some sites.


----------



## quarque

78.53 - A28p0-4.1005.r-8 showed up today near Lake City 98125. Only problem I had was the DVR was off when I got home and may have missed a recording. When I first turned it on the HDMI interface had fits. It would alternate between picture and snow every few seconds. Finally solved it by switching the TV to another input and back to the DVR. Once it sync'd up it worked OK. Have not lost any recordings I had saved. I like the new search features.


----------



## jimre

I've tried the following combinations on 3 different computers:


IE8-32 on Win7-32

IE8-32 on Vista-32

IE8-64 on Win7-64


All failed with the same "stack overflow at line 64" error.


I've tried most standard IE troubleshooting steps: I've re-booted. I've cleared my IE temp cache & cookies. I've tried starting IE in "No Add-Ons" mode. Same result every time.


Even Firefox seems to exhibit the same error - only difference is the error says "web page is busy...", rather than "stack overflow".


I can't seem to make this work with *any* browser on *any* PC, leading me to think it must be something they all have in common - perhaps a problem with my Comcast login ID or account credentials.


However - I *can* get the iPhone app to work! It's great - I successfully scheduled some shows to record on my DVR directly from my iPhone. Just not from my browser.. sigh...


----------



## Electric T-Bird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19066730
> 
> 
> Got the new guide here in North Bend, verified the new "Manage My DVR" screen is available. But am unable to activate MyDVR. Using IE8 on Windows 7:
> signin to Fancast with my Comcast ID
> click on the link to activate MyDVR ( http://www.fancast.com/mydvr ).
> 
> Basically it just hangs. The page displays, the status bar at the bottom says it's trying to download some images, and (in IE8) it eventually times out with "stack overflow at line 64".
> 
> 
> Is there some javascript, ActiveX, or trusted site tricks that are required to get this to work? I also tried Firefox 3.5. but got a similar failure.



Try turning on your DVR first. Had similar thing happen.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric T-Bird* /forum/post/19067779
> 
> 
> Try turning on your DVR first. Had similar thing happen.



Thanks, DVR is on. See previous post - it actually works great from the iPhone app, just not a web browser.


----------



## wareagle

I activated MyDVR using 32-bit IE, but subsequently used 64-bit IE successfully to access it.


----------



## jimre

Finally got the myDVR activation to work via the web. The problem had nothing to do with my browser, OS, or PC. The problem was that I had created my Comcast ID using a NON-comcast email address - something that has always worked until now (with Fancast listings, etc). But for MyDVR you can't log in with just any valid Comcast ID - you MUST use your original "comcast.net" email address.


As I found, if you log in with a Comcast ID that has a non-Comcast email address, their javascript goes into an infinite loop, until it eventually terminates with a "stack overflow" error (IE) or "web page is still busy" error (Firefox). Wow - what crappy error handling code!


It seems to be working now - I successfully scheduled a show to record. One thing I'll test - the "real" comcast email address may have only been needed for activation - perhaps you can use any Comcast ID to schedule shows once activation is finished. That certainly seems to be the case on the iPhone app, where it worked just fine even though I logged in with my non-Comcast Comcast ID.


----------



## jimre

It appears both the iPhone app and the MyDVR web page require your comcast.net user ID, not just any old Comcast ID. Apparently my iPhone app worked because I had downloaded & logged into that app a long time ago using my comcast.net address (in anticipation of using MyDVR someday).


I guess Comcast's purpose here is to restrict MyDVR only to customers with BOTH cable TV and high-speed internet subscriptions. Just having a cable subscription and Comcast's DVR is not enough. You can still create a "Comcast ID" without using (or having) a Comcast.net email address, but as I found - that ID won't work for MyDVR.


----------



## glouie

A28 here today in Wallingford.


----------



## brente

so much for believing anything that Comcast says...


----------



## hergertr

I'm live near Cottage Lake, north of Redmond. Noticed a firmware update to 22.65 from 22.35 on Wednesday on the DCX3400. Menus were slightly changed. Does that normally come with the A28 update? When scanning recorded programs, the commands are very slow. I tried to activate the My DVR on the website last night. I entered my zip code (98077) and got the wrong TV listings (no channel 103). I tried a Redmond zip code and got the option of King County Digital among others so I selected that. It says it will take 24 hours to set up. I think since we get our feed from Redmond, this is the right one to select. Tried checking the My DVR this morning and got the "Please Wait".


----------



## artseattle

I'm enjoying the new A28 guide here in Seattle. I just ran into a glitch. I tried to program myDVR from my computer to record the Mariners game (I know) against the Yankees today on 627 FSNHD. The game wasn't listed. It just said "off-air." The SD version on 30 was listed. Interestingly, when I got home and flipped to channel 30, the new guide prompted me to switch to 627.


----------



## hergertr

Got My DVR Manager on the computer to work but TV listings appear to be eastern time zone.


----------



## PixelFreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PixelFreak* /forum/post/19037055
> 
> 
> OK, tried adding 15.1 and 15.2 both using QAM64 or QAM256. None of those four options worked or showed a signal. Anyone have any idea what's going on with the NBC feed? I thought they were mandated by the FCC to provide clear QAM signals of the local channels?



OK, so I break down and get Comcast to give me the basic cable package so they will come out and remove the trap/filter on my line. DONE.


Go back to the HD Homerun software on my Windows 7 Mediacenter PC and re-scan for the newly added channels. Yeah, the autoscan doesn't find anything on 21-2 (expected location of KINGDT channel per Silicon Dust website at http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_2961289 ).


Absolutely nothing found during the scan at this location. I then "force" the addition through MediaCenter by adding the channel manually - and voila! It's there. What the hell?!?


But, that confirms that Comcast has placed the channel in an area that is being filtered/trapped in violation of FCC regulations (someone please chime in here if I am wrong) and even when the trap was released, the autoscan feature could not find the channel.


Anyone have ANY idea how this wierdness could happen?


----------



## levibluewa

RE: KING 5.1 and UNISPORTS 5.2. Bellingham without a box. When 5.1 & .2 suddenly appeared at 15.---- I thought it very weird. Then when I checked with neighbors and found them in the correct place I really thought it weird-er. 2 different Sony sets...Adding digital channels didn't work. I had to do a complete re-scan and 5.1 &.2 were back to where they belong. Also, the same happened with 2.1 (58.8) it finally remapped to its proper place. Digital tuners are direct from the Twilight Zone...good luck!


----------



## tschall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PixelFreak* /forum/post/19092390
> 
> 
> OK, so I break down and get Comcast to give me the basic cable package so they will come out and remove the trap/filter on my line. DONE.
> 
> 
> Go back to the HD Homerun software on my Windows 7 Mediacenter PC and re-scan for the newly added channels. Yeah, the autoscan doesn't find anything on 21-2 (expected location of KINGDT channel per Silicon Dust website at http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_2961289 ).
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing found during the scan at this location. I then "force" the addition through MediaCenter by adding the channel manually - and voila! It's there. What the hell?!?
> 
> 
> But, that confirms that Comcast has placed the channel in an area that is being filtered/trapped in violation of FCC regulations (someone please chime in here if I am wrong) and even when the trap was released, the autoscan feature could not find the channel.
> 
> 
> Anyone have ANY idea how this wierdness could happen?


_(You can substitue for Comcast)_


OK, here's the deal. With a few minor exceptions Comcast isn't obligated to carry squat. Not even locals. However, if Comcast carries even one local then they must carry them all. If Comcast carries any channel at all in analog then they must carry all locals that they carry in analog. Stay with me, it gets even more fun.


Comcast is not obligated to pay the local broadcaster for their signal. The local broadcaster is allowed to ask (demand?) a payment of some sort for the use of their signal. If the broadcaster chooses to ask for a payment of some sort then all provisions of the so called 'must carry' go right out the window and they become just another program provider. I don't know for a fact, but I'd imagine that might include any provision that they not 'trap' or otherwise encumber a signal.


For the record, I don't know if KING has made any play to get payed for their signal.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/19094469
> 
> _(You can substitue for Comcast)_
> 
> 
> OK, here's the deal. With a few minor exceptions Comcast isn't obligated to carry squat. Not even locals. However, if Comcast carries even one local then they must carry them all. If Comcast carries any channel at all in analog then they must carry all locals that they carry in analog. Stay with me, it gets even more fun.
> 
> 
> Comcast is not obligated to pay the local broadcaster for their signal. The local broadcaster is allowed to ask (demand?) a payment of some sort for the use of their signal. If the broadcaster chooses to ask for a payment of some sort then all provisions of the so called 'must carry' go right out the window and they become just another program provider. I don't know for a fact, but I'd imagine that might include any provision that they not 'trap' or otherwise encumber a signal.
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't know if KING has made any play to get payed for their signal.




All of which so beautifully illustrates how carefully the needs of the public have been considered in this joke of a regulatory scheme...














- especially maddening in light of the common practice of local governments routinely granting cable companies exclusive monopolies to "serve" (and I use that term with all appropriate sarcasm...) the community, therby depriving the customer of any choice in terms of cable provider notwithstanding issues of lack of carriage, rates, etc... Quite the racket...


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/19094469
> 
> 
> OK, here's the deal. With a few minor exceptions Comcast isn't obligated to carry squat. Not even locals. However, if Comcast carries even one local then they must carry them all. If Comcast carries any channel at all in analog then they must carry all locals that they carry in analog. Stay with me, it gets even more fun.
> 
> 
> Comcast is not obligated to pay the local broadcaster for their signal. The local broadcaster is allowed to ask (demand?) a payment of some sort for the use of their signal. If the broadcaster chooses to ask for a payment of some sort then all provisions of the so called 'must carry' go right out the window and they become just another program provider. I don't know for a fact, but I'd imagine that might include any provision that they not 'trap' or otherwise encumber a signal.



All of that sounds very reasonable to me. (I know others will disagree, because after all everyone knows that cable companies can't ever do anything right.)


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/19102568
> 
> 
> (I know others will disagree, because after all everyone knows that cable companies can't ever do anything right.)



Quite to the contrary, they serve their own interests quite well indeed - and in so doing, they get that part right just about every time...


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschall* /forum/post/19094469
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't know if KING has made any play to get payed for their signal.



I think it's safe to say that there was some negotiating. NWCN didn't end up on Channel 2 by accident.


----------



## BIslander

Comcast is now letterboxing the Fox baseball games on KCPQ Ch 13. Fox is doing baseball graphics that violate 4:3 safe title, meaning the usual center cut of the HD signal for SD crops the upper right score box. This week, Comcast Seattle started letterboxing the SD feed. You see all the graphics that way, but the picture is considerably smaller. I wonder how that's going over with viewers who have 4:3 sets. It's unclear whether Fox's NFL games will be handled the same way this season.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19115976
> 
> 
> ... I wonder how that's going over with viewers who have 4:3 sets. ...



No doubt they will blame Comcast for KCPQ's production decision.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19115976
> 
> 
> Comcast is now letterboxing the Fox baseball games on KCPQ Ch 13. Fox is doing baseball graphics that violate 4:3 safe title, meaning the usual center cut of the HD signal for SD crops the upper right score box. This week, Comcast Seattle started letterboxing the SD feed. You see all the graphics that way, but the picture is considerably smaller. I wonder how that's going over with viewers who have 4:3 sets. It's unclear whether Fox's NFL games will be handled the same way this season.



KCPQ isn't letterboxing their own SD feed? They used to provide 2 separate feeds to Comcast. Haven't talked to their engineer lately, though, so I don't know if that continues.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19117018
> 
> 
> No doubt they will blame Comcast for KCPQ's production decision.



Actually, it's a network decision, not KCPQ's. Fox appears to have decided that sports should be viewed in 16:9, even on 4:3 sets. Comcast was center cutting baseball on KCPQ until this week, meaning the score box was cut in half.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19117705
> 
> 
> Actually, it's a network decision, not KCPQ's. Fox appears to have decided that sports should be viewed in 16:9, even on 4:3 sets. Comcast was center cutting baseball on KCPQ until this week, meaning the score box was cut in half.



Whoever. My point is - there's nothing Comcast can do to fix this. They can either choose to cut off part of the picture, or letterbox it. They can't change the show's production decisions.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19118908
> 
> 
> Whoever. My point is - there's nothing Comcast can do to fix this. They can either choose to cut off part of the picture, or letterbox it. They can't change the show's production decisions.



Why do you think I am blaming Comcast? I'm not. In fact, Comcast's part in this is passive.


It appears Comcast finally implemented AFD in this area. Active Format Descriptor is a signal sent by the source (Fox) which instructs reception equipment to use a specific format - center cut or letterbox or zoom or whatever. AFD means the end user doesn't have to worry about the format of the program. His set will show it in the "proper" way without any user intervention. Fox uses AFD and its splicer system means KCPQ passes that data along to the distributors. Time Warner and DirecTV do not process AFD. Comcast does, but not everywhere yet. Until this week, Ch 13 on Comcast center cut baseball and cut off the score box. This week, the baseball game was letterboxed.


I'm not sure why your post mentions "fixing" this. It's not something that is broken. When Fox made the decision to move graphics out of the 4:3 safe area, that meant center cut would no longer work.


My post had two purposes:


1. This is a significant development in TV production. Fox is the first network to abandon center cut when downconverting to 4:3. And a change at Comcast meant viewers here can now see the program the way Fox intended.


2. I am curious about the public reaction. Baseball is not a big draw in Seattle these days. But, the Seahawks attract huge audiences, most of whom have 4:3 sets. Are they going to be happy with a smaller, letterboxed image? This change had to come at some point. I'm surprised it came so soon, though. I thought it would be later when a significant majority of sets were 16:9.


EDIT: One more thought here. While graphics have moved into the 16:9 area, which is good when watching on a 16:9 set, they are also larger than they used to be. I suspect that was done so that they'd still be easy to read on the smaller 4:3 letterboxed image. So, in the end, I'm not sure how much of an improvement this is for HD viewers. (Well, I guess it would be a win-win for those who prefer big graphics.







)


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artshotwell* /forum/post/19117194
> 
> 
> KCPQ isn't letterboxing their own SD feed? They used to provide 2 separate feeds to Comcast.



I doubt they are doing this themselves. I believe KCPQ was one of the few stations that maintained a separate SD feed to Comcast after the DTV conversion, although I don't know if that is still being done. But, I think Q13 would need to invest capital to process AFD as part of the analog output. Why bother if Comcast is already doing it for them?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19119282
> 
> 
> Why do you think I am blaming Comcast?



Good grief. Why do you think that I think that YOU'RE blaming Comcast? I'm not. I'm simply forecasting the public reaction.



> Quote:
> 2. I am curious about the public reaction.



And that's what I was trying to comment on - the public reaction, which will be to blame Comcast (rather than FOX, or KCPQ, or whoever actually makes production decisions).



> Quote:
> I'm not sure why your post mentions "fixing" this.



Because I believe the public reaction will be that this is "broken".


I actually agree with everything you've said - and I further predict that someone will make an angry post here in this forum during football season to complain about "Comcast's decision" to letterbox the Seahawks games.


----------



## Binaural

Wow, been forever since I posted in this thread, haven't had comcast cable since 2006 or something










Anyways, I was hoping somebody in here could help me out with a question that Comcast(Xfinity) can't because it appears they're morons.


Does digital starter have ESPN/ESPN2/FSN ? Need to add cable again for football season, but need to make sure I get the right package. I asked comcast reps online and they said "We don't have a channel lineup now that we're Xfinity and things are changing". Yes, that makes sense, I want to sign up for your service and you can't tell me what channels I'd get.. GREAT!


Also, can somebody confirm it is $7 more or something like that if you want HD?


Oh, one last thing.. anybody know the best number to call to try and get a deal on service. Is there a local number, or do I just call the fun toll free # on their site?


Thanks a lot


----------



## wareagle

Binaural --


Digital Starter includes FSN, ESPN, and ESPN2. HD is an additional $8/month. Call 1-800-COMCAST.


----------



## Binaural

Thanks wareagle











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19121468
> 
> 
> Binaural --
> 
> 
> Digital Starter includes FSN, ESPN, and ESPN2. HD is an additional $8/month. Call 1-800-COMCAST.


----------



## wareagle

Binaural --


Here's a link to the entire list, for all levels. I hope you can view it:
http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu...nt=1&CGID=2829


----------



## BIslander

It looks like Fox letterboxing for 4:3 is not just sports. Glee is letterboxed on KCPQ tonight.


----------



## jhachey

In the Public Notices section of this morning's Seattle Times (page 3 of the sports section) Comcast announced that we will be getting HDNet (on channel 707) and Ovation (on channel 202, presumably in SD) on October 1.


Also, AnyRoom DVR service is also coming October 1.


Also, lots of small price increases...


----------



## davlewis

I live in the Beacon Hill area of Seattle and currently have Comcast. I am ready to kick this service to the curb. The HD quality is absolutely abysmal. ANY movie/channel with ANY amount of movement, especially horizontal movement across the frame results in horrific pixilation.


I can play a Blu-ray disc, any DVD and the image is rock solid, absolutely pristine. Watch the exact same movie on Comcast and the image absolutely sucks. And I am paying EXTRA for this level of quality.


I had DirecTV for years and left for Comcast only due to moving. At this point I cannot stand the Comcast HD quality, especially for the amount they are charging me per month (my Internet is already off of Comcast, so leaving Comcast has no impact on my Internet). During the years I had DirecTV it NEVER had image quality as poor as Comcast. In looking at some displays in a local Satellite store Dish appears to have a few advantages over DirecTV.


So the questions I have are:

Is anyone else seeing abysmal HD quality on Comcast in the Seattle area?
Has anyone compared the new Xfinity service to traditional Comcast, is Xfinity any better?
Opinions of Dish versus DirecTV?
Has anyone recently moved from Comcast to Dish or DirecTV, and if so is the HD quality any better?


In the checking I have done so far, Dish, or even DirecTV would be less expensive per month for at minimum the same channel lineup and in fact more channels/options than Comcast provides.


To my mind it is criminal how much Comcast is charging me per month to start with, it is an outright felony to charge this and deliver such abject crummy quality.


Thanks!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davlewis* /forum/post/19134078
> 
> 
> I live in the Beacon Hill area of Seattle and currently have Comcast. I am ready to kick this service to the curb. The HD quality is absolutely abysmal. ANY movie/channel with ANY amount of movement, especially horizontal movement across the frame results in horrific pixilation.
> 
> 
> I can play a Blu-ray disc, any DVD and the image is rock solid, absolutely pristine. Watch the exact same movie on Comcast and the image absolutely sucks. And I am paying EXTRA for this level of quality.
> 
> 
> I had DirecTV for years and left for Comcast only due to moving. At this point I cannot stand the Comcast HD quality, especially for the amount they are charging me per month (my Internet is already off of Comcast, so leaving Comcast has no impact on my Internet). During the years I had DirecTV it NEVER had image quality as poor as Comcast. In looking at some displays in a local Satellite store Dish appears to have a few advantages over DirecTV.
> 
> 
> So the questions I have are:
> 
> Is anyone else seeing abysmal HD quality on Comcast in the Seattle area?
> Has anyone compared the new Xfinity service to traditional Comcast, is Xfinity any better?
> Opinions of Dish versus DirecTV?
> Has anyone recently moved from Comcast to Dish or DirecTV, and if so is the HD quality any better?
> 
> 
> In the checking I have done so far, Dish, or even DirecTV would be less expensive per month for at minimum the same channel lineup and in fact more channels/options than Comcast provides.
> 
> 
> To my mind it is criminal how much Comcast is charging me per month to start with, it is an outright felony to charge this and deliver such abject crummy quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



When you say "watch a movie on Comcast" - are you actually watching some movie channel/network? Or are you talking about OnDemand movies?


----------



## davlewis

Both, on demand and channels such as HBO or ShowTime on ANY movie with rapid movement or action will pixilate horribly, to the point of nearly being unwatchable. This happens on three different HDTV's, on two DVR HD Comcast set top boxes and one non DVR HD set top box. All TV's are connected via HDMI cables to the Comcast box (the non DVR box uses a DVI to HDMI adapter). So this is not just one bad set top box or connection to a specific TV.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davlewis* /forum/post/19134339
> 
> 
> Both, on demand and channels such as HBO or ShowTime on ANY movie with rapid movement or action will pixilate horribly, to the point of nearly being unwatchable. This happens on three different HDTV's, on two DVR HD Comcast set top boxes and one non DVR HD set top box. All TV's are connected via HDMI cables to the Comcast box (the non DVR box uses a DVI to HDMI adapter). So this is not just one bad set top box or connection to a specific TV.



I don't get problems like that in Sammamish. Sounds like you have a local problem.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davlewis* /forum/post/19134339
> 
> 
> Both, on demand and channels such as HBO or ShowTime on ANY movie with rapid movement or action will pixilate horribly, to the point of nearly being unwatchable. This happens on three different HDTV's, on two DVR HD Comcast set top boxes and one non DVR HD set top box. All TV's are connected via HDMI cables to the Comcast box (the non DVR box uses a DVI to HDMI adapter). So this is not just one bad set top box or connection to a specific TV.



It's well known that HBO/Sho, etc use relatively low bitrates for their HD movies, much lower than Blueray (on both cable and Sat) - so if you look close you will see *some* compression artifacts, typically in rapid movement or dark/smoky scenes. I don't know Comcast's OnDemand bitrates, but likely similar.


Can you be more specific than "pixilate horribly", "abysmal", or "criminal"? Does the picture degrade into large, adjacent blocks of mostly the same color? Or are you seeing smaller, random green or white blocks? The former is more likely deliberate compression. The latter is more typical of signal loss (perhaps from your home cable splitters, connectors, etc).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davlewis* /forum/post/19134078
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing abysmal HD quality on Comcast in the Seattle area?
> Has anyone compared the new Xfinity service to traditional Comcast, is Xfinity any better?
> Opinions of Dish versus DirecTV?
> Has anyone recently moved from Comcast to Dish or DirecTV, and if so is the HD quality any better?



1. Not in the Seattle area, but in Bremerton. In fact, I moved out of that area in March 2009, and when I got everything set up with Wave Broadband (local cable company), I noticed an instant boost in video quality within seconds of turning on the TV for the first time.


2. Unfortunately, I can't really answer this question because Xfinity started out after I moved.


3. Dish Network has all the correct pricing information for DirecTV in their "Why pay more for TV?" commercials. Dish Network's base package has a savings of roughly $17 compared to DirecTV. That is, if you're looking to save a few bucks.


4. Again, looking at the first question, I did move, and the HD quality with Wave Broadband is amazing! Noticed a video quality improvement (specifically) with NFL Network!

_(As noted before, I just follow this board as a previous Comcast subscriber, and as a favor to my other friends in the area who use it. Not that it matters, HA HA!)_


----------



## davlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19135931
> 
> 
> It's well known that HBO/Sho, etc use relatively low bitrates for their HD movies, much lower than Blueray (on both cable and Sat) - so if you look close you will see *some* compression artifacts, typically in rapid movement or dark/smoky scenes. I don't know Comcast's OnDemand bitrates, but likely similar.
> 
> 
> Can you be more specific than "pixilate horribly", "abysmal", or "criminal"? Does the picture degrade into large, adjacent blocks of mostly the same color? Or are you seeing smaller, random green or white blocks? The former is more likely deliberate compression. The latter is more typical of signal loss (perhaps from your home cable splitters, connectors, etc).



If the image contains a brightly lit scene it will degrade in the worst case to a combination of individual pixel blocks in greens, plus larger areas of solid blocking to the extend that underlying image is unrecognizable. On images with fog or smoke the amount of blocking is more significant (and I am not talking about the non linear graduated effect of low bit rate video that cannot do a smooth gradient, but rather total collapse of the image).


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davlewis* /forum/post/19139181
> 
> 
> If the image contains a brightly lit scene it will degrade in the worst case to a combination of individual pixel blocks in greens, plus larger areas of solid blocking to the extend that underlying image is unrecognizable. On images with fog or smoke the amount of blocking is more significant (and I am not talking about the non linear graduated effect of low bit rate video that cannot do a smooth gradient, but rather total collapse of the image).



Sounds like signal loss. Have you called Comcast to have a tech check out your cabling?


----------



## davlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19139190
> 
> 
> Sounds like signal loss. Have you called Comcast to have a tech check out your cabling?



Not for this problem. When we first moved to the new home about four years ago they were here multiple times working on problems (not the same as the current problem).


I wanted to see if my current problem was something that was well known and just a Comcast problem? Apparently, what I am seeing is worse than the normal. I'll schedule a service call with Comcast and try and explain what is happening and see if they can check signal level.


Thanks


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Anyone know if the UW-BYU game will be televised in Seattle. The listing on Tivo says "Blackout"


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19140907
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the UW-BYU game will be televised in Seattle. The listing on Tivo says "Blackout"



GoHuskies.com says it's available on CBS College Sports ( http://www.gohuskies.com/sports/m-fo...tbl-sched.html ).


I can't imagine why it would be blacked out.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I have watched the Seahawks for years on Tivo. This year I did not see a single one. It's not that I didn't record them. They were on that godforsaken NFLNetwork. The game would start and suddenly we would be half a continent away watching a different game. maybe I can understand this if it's a home game but I don't think it was alwats the case.


The other night I finally got to see the Viking game (with Viking announcers). It was a week late and the wrong announcers.


Did I do something wrong? Is this the future? If it is, the only reason for having cable TV is quickly disappearing.


Thanks for listening to my rant. Please someone point out the error of may thoughts. I would much prefer being shown to be an idiot than not being able to watch games because of some stupid NFL rules.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19143521
> 
> 
> I have watched the Seahawks for years on Tivo. This year I did not see a single one. It's not that I didn't record them. They were on that godforsaken NFLNetwork. The game would start and suddenly we would be half a continent away watching a different game. maybe I can understand this if it's a home game but I don't think it was alwats the case.
> 
> 
> The other night I finally got to see the Viking game (with Viking announcers). It was a week late and the wrong announcers.
> 
> 
> Did I do something wrong? Is this the future? If it is, the only reason for having cable TV is quickly disappearing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant. Please someone point out the error of may thoughts. I would much prefer being shown to be an idiot than not being able to watch games because of some stupid NFL rules.



The Seahawks games are always on the original network and over the air on KONG (106 in HD on Comcast). The NFL Network only plays one live game a week (usually the thursday night game). The NFL Network does replay games from throughout the week, that's why you saw an old game being played.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Thanks. What exactly did you mean by "original network"?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19144988
> 
> 
> Thanks. What exactly did you mean by "original network"?



During pre-season, the Seahawks games are shown live on KING5. During the regular season, most Seahawks games are shown live on KCPQ, with a few home games against AFC opponents on KIRO. The Hawks do not have any Sunday or Monday night games on the schedule this year.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I wnt back to Tivo to change some settings and realized it wasn't NFL Network that I was having trouble with but 418 NFLHD. Tivo selected it 4 times to record preseason Seahawks and each time I got a different game. I just now removed it from the list of channels I recieve hoping that if they are on King5 next year I'll get them


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19144988
> 
> 
> Thanks. What exactly did you mean by "original network"?



If ESPN or the NFL Network (a Thursday game) are showing the Seahawks, you will still get an OTA broadcast of the game. If you pay for cable, you will see it on more than one channel at the same time.


----------



## Kermee

Hi All!


Does anyone know what Comcast is using here for HD STB-only (Non-DVR) these days? I just dusted off my old Motorola DCT6200 and now I'm looking to see which HDMI-enabled HD STB's they have that I can use with my Limited Basic account.


I see the Motorola DCX3200, the RNG110 and the RNG150's. Which ones are available and if there's multiple ones available, which one should I ask for?


Thanks in advance!


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/19147399
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Comcast is using here for HD STB-only (Non-DVR) these days? I just dusted off my old Motorola DCT6200 and now I'm looking to see which HDMI-enabled HD STB's they have that I can use with my Limited Basic account.
> 
> 
> I see the Motorola DCX3200, the RNG110 and the RNG150's. Which ones are available and if there's multiple ones available, which one should I ask for?
> 
> Cheers, Kermee



I got a Pace RNG110 about 2 months ago and it meets your criterion.

sam


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermee* /forum/post/19147399
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Comcast is using here for HD STB-only (Non-DVR) these days? I just dusted off my old Motorola DCT6200 and now I'm looking to see which HDMI-enabled HD STB's they have that I can use with my Limited Basic account.
> 
> 
> I see the Motorola DCX3200, the RNG110 and the RNG150's. Which ones are available and if there's multiple ones available, which one should I ask for?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kermee



What are the differences among these various non-DVI STBs - and, in my case, should I care...? I have a digital/HD Triple Play package, but no DVR and no premium pay channels (i.e. no HBO, Showtime or Cinemax, etc.) Frankly, I've forgotten which non-DVR STB I have, though it has no channel or other read-out on the front but it does have a DVI output - I specified I needed a STB w/DVI, because my older Sony plasma has a DVD input, but no HDMI input... At the time, I forgot that I could've gotten a STB w/HDMI and an HDMI>DVI cable converter (I have to use separate RCA cables for the audio connection anyhow). Would there be anything to be gained by going the HDMI>DVI route instead of what I have - the (presumably older) STB w/DVI out?


r-gordon-7


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7* /forum/post/19149818
> 
> 
> What are the differences among these various non-DVI STBs - and, in my case, should I care...? ...... Would there be anything to be gained by going the HDMI>DVI route instead of what I have - the (presumably older) STB w/DVI out?
> 
> r-gordon-7




The Pace 110 has a very bright blue light to indicate HD reception that can still be dimly seen thru my duct tape. It has no channel display or clock. It is also much smaller than the Motorola and probably consumes less electricity. Otherwise, its performance appears to be the same. sam


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/19147890
> 
> 
> I got a Pace RNG110 about 2 months ago and it meets your criterion.
> 
> sam





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weil* /forum/post/19151171
> 
> 
> The Pace 110 has a very bright blue light to indicate HD reception that can still be dimly seen thru my duct tape. It has no channel display or clock. It is also much smaller than the Motorola and probably consumes less electricity. Otherwise, its performance appears to be the same. sam



Awesome. Thanks for the info!


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## r-gordon-7

Wow - just got my latest bill from Comcast - the first one after their "bait 'em to get 'em to upgrade" temporaty rate expired... $203.87 (including taxes, fees, etc.) for a simple monthly "HD Preferred Bundle" (cable, intenet & phone) - just one HD STB, one remote, no DVR, no premium pay channels, no sports packages, no PPV... That's $203.87, up from $151.26 at the start of this year (same service), up from $137.19 (same service) at the start of the HD Bundle (when I believe it was called "Triple Play") - that was the monthly cost for the same service I have now, right after I added Comcast phone service to my existing HD cable & internet service... which I agreed to do only after being lied to by the Comcast door-to-door rep who assured me that what I would be receiving was NOT a temporary rate... (and who neglected to tell me there was a monthly charge for a phone modem in addition to the quoted bundle rate - and who also told me incorrectly that the various monthly regulatory recovery fees, universal connectivity charges, etc. that are added to a landline phone are not added to Comcast cable phone when, in fact, they are...)


Too bad there's no FIOS (or any other) competition in Seattle... $203.87 up from $137.19/mo... that's what happens when govenment grants a monopoly on what is basically an essential utility service to a private company in a largely unregulated environment... Comcast/Xfinity's motto might as well be, "Bend over"


----------



## HTtom

Quick question: What package is 699 (IFC HD) in? Is it available by itself?


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTtom* /forum/post/19173466
> 
> 
> Quick question: What package is 699 (IFC HD) in? Is it available by itself?



Digital Preferred


----------



## arf1410

Did King5 formerly at 5-1 every show up elsewhere? I can't find it...


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/19174259
> 
> 
> Did King5 formerly at 5-1 every show up elsewhere? I can't find it...



the "trap" got it... along with 22.1/22.2


It's now at 15.2 in the range of the filter used for _internet only_ customers. I wouldn't be surprised if Comcast moves the rest of the HD locals into that band soon... just to watch all of the folks who suddenly want to get "Limited Basic". LOL


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/19175121
> 
> 
> the "trap" got it... along with 22.1/22.2
> 
> 
> It's now at 15.2 in the range of the filter used for _internet only_ customers. I wouldn't be surprised if Comcast moves the rest of the HD locals into that band soon... just to watch all of the folks who suddenly want to get "Limited Basic". LOL



hmmm...doesnt show up for me on 15-2. Maybe I have to tell my TV to do another channel scan...


----------



## thewarm

Do you have (pay for) limited basic?


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I'm considering dropping cable TV. I watch most stuff these days over the internet. The only thing I really need cable for is ESPN and FSN for College football (Auburn, WSU, UW). I am wondering if it is possible to sign up for cable in August and drop it in Jan. If not, does anyone have alternative suggestions.


I am considering trying to record ESPN3 streaming broadcasts and wathcing them later. Has anyone any experience with this?


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19177021
> 
> 
> ...The only thing I really need cable for is ESPN and FSN for College football (Auburn, WSU, UW).
> 
> ...I am considering trying to record ESPN3 streaming broadcasts and wathcing them later. Has anyone any experience with this?



There doesn't seem to be any way to record the ESPN3 games.


Thanks for the interest in Auburn!


----------



## arf1410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/19176764
> 
> 
> Do you have (pay for) limited basic?



Assuming that comment was addressed at me, I have a mid range package. I have a comcast box on 2 tvs, but one with just QAM and a switch...I do get HD on 4-1, 7-1, just not 5-1...or 15-2...


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19177810
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any way to record the ESPN3 games.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interest in Auburn!



I'm class of '73 and '77.


I've heard that Replay Media Catcher works on ESPN3. Anyone have any experience with it


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19178297
> 
> 
> I'm class of '73 and '77.
> 
> 
> I've heard that Replay Media Catcher works on ESPN3. Anyone have any experience with it



This reference indicates that it can:
http://www.applian.com/recording_sol...ce-id-104.html 


(AU '57 for me.)


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19121468
> 
> 
> Binaural --
> 
> 
> Digital Starter includes FSN, ESPN, and ESPN2. HD is an additional $8/month. Call 1-800-COMCAST.



Can this be turned and off at my request? I'd like to start FSN, ESPN, and ESPN2 in the fall and cancel in Jan. In fact I'd like to cancel all cable TV in Jan and restart it in Sept. Is this feasible?


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/19177959
> 
> 
> Assuming that comment was addressed at me, I have a mid range package. I have a comcast box on 2 tvs, but one with just QAM and a switch...I do get HD on 4-1, 7-1, just not 5-1...or 15-2...



Time to call Comcast. One of their "contractors" may have put a trap on your line in error.


I was disconnected a couple of weeks ago because of a boo boo in the Comcast computer! I pulled the plug on Comcast TV last November (and returned my Cable Card), but apparently, there was still a disconnect in the residential service database. I had switched to a Comcast Business Class internet account. The two divisions don't communicate with each other very well... the old "left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" cliche.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone have any ideas about what to do or recommendations for amplifiers for a weak Comcast cable signal? Old style cable works fine through a VCR, my HDTV breaks up a lot though and the tech said there was a weak signal and its most likely the panel where everything comes into our apartment building. I'm up at 145th and Bothell Way NE. Had an HDTV as well as a comp with my FusionHDTV card working flawlessly before at 105th and Lake CIty Way as well as HSI.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/19188607
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about what to do or recommendations for amplifiers for a weak Comcast cable signal? Old style cable works fine through a VCR, my HDTV breaks up a lot though and the tech said there was a weak signal and its most likely the panel where everything comes into our apartment building. I'm up at 145th and Bothell Way NE. Had an HDTV as well as a comp with my FusionHDTV card working flawlessly before at 105th and Lake CIty Way as well as HSI.



Why not use one from Comcast? I don't know their policy but I would think they could provide you with one. I have one on my house, it's small, doesn't require any special wiring and it cleaned up my signal. You do have one problem I see and that is since you live in an apartment\\condo you probably have to put an amplifier at each outlet since you don't have access to the source wiring. In addition, the signal may be routed to other units. Kinda surprised the tech did not offer you at least one amp. Maybe the signal is so degraded even an amp won't help?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/19189265
> 
> 
> Why not use one from Comcast? I don't know their policy but I would think they could provide you with one. I have one on my house, it's small, doesn't require any special wiring and it cleaned up my signal. You do have one problem I see and that is since you live in an apartment\\condo you probably have to put an amplifier at each outlet since you don't have access to the source wiring. In addition, the signal may be routed to other units. Kinda surprised the tech did not offer you at least one amp. Maybe the signal is so degraded even an amp won't help?



I was thinking of calling them back up and asking about that. Only thing I found on this thread that might help is that Electroline EDA-FT08300 distribution amplifier that might help as I am feeding 1 HDTV, 1 VCR, 1 computer with a FusionHDTV card for TV capture and 2 computers for HSI. PS, the thing that he put on the line inside my unit was a CommScope (I think) digital tap of some sort.


----------



## bonnie_raitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19180395
> 
> 
> Can this be turned and off at my request? I'd like to start FSN, ESPN, and ESPN2 in the fall and cancel in Jan. In fact I'd like to cancel all cable TV in Jan and restart it in Sept. Is this feasible?



On further research it appears that ESPN3 will be available for free on the XBOX 360 in Nov.(assuming you have XBOX Live account). I think I'll try it out. If it works it would seem all I would need is a good HD antenna and the XBOX 360 to get everything I mentioned. I already have 2 Tivos that should handle OTA.


Any comments from ayone reading this? TIA


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone having any issues w/ ESPN 3D via a TiVo S3?


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Can anyone point me to a chart with Comcast pricing structure? I'm looking for the cheapest package that will get me local HD channels. Thanks


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to a chart with Comcast pricing structure? I'm looking for the cheapest package that will get me local HD channels. Thanks



Bonnie, that would be Limited Basic, which is 12.95 I think plus extra for the HD cable box.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonnie_raitt* /forum/post/19201573
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to a chart with Comcast pricing structure? I'm looking for the cheapest package that will get me local HD channels. Thanks



I switched to antenna last November. Happy! Free!


I got a card in the mail from Comcastic... X-Finity, basic plus HBO for 12 months @ $9.99/mo.

Had to check that out...

But...

The CSR I spoke to said I could NOT get a Cable Card for my TiVo with Limited Basic! I think if you speak to the right CSR you might be able to???


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/19204551
> 
> 
> I switched to antenna last November. Happy! Free!
> 
> 
> I got a card in the mail from Comcastic... X-Finity, basic plus HBO for 12 months @ $9.99/mo.
> 
> Had to check that out...
> 
> But...
> 
> The CSR I spoke to said I could NOT get a Cable Card for my TiVo with Limited Basic! I think if you speak to the right CSR you might be able to???



The CSR is lying.


----------



## thefalcon2k

So, I had a "WTF?!" moment earlier tonight. Apparently on 9/13, KMYQ became KZJO (JOEtv). This comes with good news and bad news. The bad news, the WWE (I am a fan) does not have a contract with JOEtv. The good news, I can watch the episodes a day late on YouTube until 10/1 when they switch WWE SmackDown to Syfy.


----------



## Barrak

What is the newest, highest capacity HD DVR box that comcast offers currently? Is it the DCX3400? I want to get rid of my current motorola pos that freezes constantly and screws up my recordings.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrak* /forum/post/19219061
> 
> 
> What is the newest, highest capacity HD DVR box that comcast offers currently? Is it the DCX3400? I want to get rid of my current motorola pos that freezes constantly and screws up my recordings.



I had that motorola box until recently, and it still didn't always work with my recordings.


----------



## Barrak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/19219171
> 
> 
> I had that motorola box until recently, and it still didn't always work with my recordings.



What did you switch to? I've been contemplating biting the bullet and going back to TiVo, however, ultimately I'm planning to just drop comcast and go with Dish because their stuff is pretty good and they have all the HD channels I want. Plus no ads in the guide.


----------



## jameskollar

Largest box I know of, and it is available in this area, is 500GB. I don't know the exact number, but it might be something like DCX3450M where the M stands for multi-room which is a feature supposedly being turned on by end of year and also requires new STB which is not available yet.


Hit or miss on getting one though. Really wish they would allow you to reserve one and when available, pick it up. Current method is pure luck, you need to be there on the day there get a new shipment.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the newest, highest capacity HD DVR box that comcast offers currently? Is it the DCX3400? I want to get rid of my current motorola pos that freezes constantly and screws up my recordings.



Buy a TiVo, you won't regret it


----------



## drewba

What are all of the fees that I should expect to have with two TiVos, each with one Mcard and no Comcast receivers or DVRs?


I know about the following:

- Base package (digital starter, digital preferred...)

- HDTV fee ($8.00)

- Additional outlet fee ($6.10)


Should that be all, other than taxes and franchise fees?


Thanks


----------



## Barrak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/19219977
> 
> 
> Largest box I know of, and it is available in this area, is 500GB. I don't know the exact number, but it might be something like DCX3450M where the M stands for multi-room which is a feature supposedly being turned on by end of year and also requires new STB which is not available yet.
> 
> 
> Hit or miss on getting one though. Really wish they would allow you to reserve one and when available, pick it up. Current method is pure luck, you need to be there on the day there get a new shipment.



Cool, thanks. I tried calling comcast but they are completely useless. They honestly don't keep track of their inventory or can tell you when they'll have a shipment? I really wish I could drop Comcast.


Wi-fi Spy I had a tiro series 2 but I'm planning to get satellite so I'd rather not pick up something now that I wont use down the road.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrak* /forum/post/19219837
> 
> 
> What did you switch to? I've been contemplating biting the bullet and going back to TiVo, however, ultimately I'm planning to just drop comcast and go with Dish because their stuff is pretty good and they have all the HD channels I want. Plus no ads in the guide.



I switched to Windows Media Center.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/19220277
> 
> 
> Buy a TiVo, you won't regret it



Unless, of course, you plan on switching to Dish/DirecTV soon, in which case... =)


(Seriously, I keep planning on getting out of Comcast and that one thing is keeping me from getting the Tivo box)


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Are ESPN HD 1&2 the only channels that are 2 HD channels per QAM channel? I know that some of the newer HD channels are being squeezed 3 per QAM channel.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/19235963
> 
> 
> Are ESPN HD 1&2 the only channels that are 2 HD channels per QAM channel? I know that some of the newer HD channels are being squeezed 3 per QAM channel.



Locals should still be 2-per-channel. It depends on who the content distributor is. In addition to their own operations, Comcast is a major distributor of cable programming for other small/medium/large cable operators thru their HITS service (Head-end In The Sky). Many (most?) of the HD programs distributed thru HITS are multiplexed 3-per-channel. Locals, sports, and other non-HITS HD channels are still 2-per-channel. At least they were last time I checked.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The CSR is lying.



CableCARD is only available if you have a digital package with encrypted channels. Since limited cable does not have encrypted channels you will not be eligible for the card. Not to say it doesn't happen but the card isn't really doing anything but give the channel map which is not it's primary function.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are all of the fees that I should expect to have with two TiVos, each with one Mcard and no Comcast receivers or DVRs?
> 
> 
> I know about the following:
> 
> - Base package (digital starter, digital preferred...)
> 
> - HDTV fee ($8.00)
> 
> - Additional outlet fee ($6.10)
> 
> 
> Should that be all, other than taxes and franchise fees?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You won't see the hdtv fee since that is for leased equipment. The additional outlet fees are now $8 each regardless if hd or sd. You may either see the $8 or $1.50 depending if they think both cards are in the same tivo or different ones.


----------



## BIslander

Anybody from KCPQ on this thread?


The Comcast SD signal on ch 13 switched to letterbox for MLB, NFL, and some scripted dramas three weeks ago. Then, a week into the NFL season, Ch 13 went back to centercut, cropping sports graphics that are outside of 4:3 safe.


Fox is still sending AFD for letterbox. So, why/how is Q13 centercut now in SD on Comcast?


----------



## WiFi-Spy

According to Dave Zatz, HDNET is coming to Comcast Seattle in the next week or two!!!


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to Dave Zatz, HDNET is coming to Comcast Seattle in the next week or two!!!



I saw on another thread that it will be 10/1 and on some other sites 9/30. It looks like this week. If the past is any indication the guide information won't load in for the first day.


I am thinking it will be part of Digital Preferred if Chicago is any indication, where it was launched earlier this year. Also On Demand where maybe there will be some additional offerings for movies?


I've also seen Ovation being added to some areas too so maybe that will be coming soon?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/19258255
> 
> 
> According to Dave Zatz, HDNET is coming to Comcast Seattle in the next week or two!!!



Comcast announced this in the Seattle Times on September 1.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19133983
> 
> 
> In the Public Notices section of this morning's Seattle Times (page 3 of the sports section) Comcast announced that we will be getting HDNet (on channel 707) and Ovation (on channel 202, presumably in SD) on October 1.
> 
> 
> Also, AnyRoom DVR service is also coming October 1.
> 
> 
> Also, lots of small price increases...


----------



## jhachey

Woke up this morning and turned on the TV and found the following message on my box:

New Channel!

Available 9/30 - HDNet

On 9/30, HD gets even better with HDNet! Watch the network that delivers tons of movies, concerts, documentaries, and more - all in HD on Ch. 707. Restrictions apply.
In my case, the restriction seems to be that my box has yet to pick up the channel. Maybe later today?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19266765
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning and turned on the TV and found the following message on my box:
> 
> New Channel!
> 
> Available 9/30 - HDNet
> 
> On 9/30, HD gets even better with HDNet! Watch the network that delivers tons of movies, concerts, documentaries, and more - all in HD on Ch. 707. Restrictions apply.
> In my case, the restriction seems to be that my box has yet to pick up the channel. Maybe later today?



HDNet is up and running now!


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDNet is up and running now!



Works for me too, and ovation on 202. Some info on HDNet, native resolution in 1080i, it's 256 qam, and at 465 MHz.


Guide information is only a day for me so far on the box. I expext to see it all when I get home tonight. It is available on Fancast so I can check the listings and set my dvr from work. It is not available on the iphone app yet.


I saw that Cheers was on the listings. I don't think that would be HD so do they have a mix with non-HD and if so do they stretch it out like TNT?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19267393
> 
> 
> Works for me too, and ovation on 202. Some info on HDNet, native resolution in 1080i, it's 256 qam, and at 465 MHz.
> 
> 
> Guide information is only a day for me so far on the box. I expext to see it all when I get home tonight. It is available on Fancast so I can check the listings and set my dvr from work. It is not available on the iphone app yet.
> 
> 
> I saw that Cheers was on the listings. I don't think that would be HD so do they have a mix with non-HD and if so do they stretch it out like TNT?



I've read in the HDNet thread that Cheers is HD, but that they've cropped a bit from the top and bottom to make it 16x9 rather than leaving it in the original 4x3.


----------



## Verick

No HDNet Movies is disappointing...


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read in the HDNet thread that Cheers is HD, but that they've cropped a bit from the top and bottom to make it 16x9 rather than leaving it in the original 4x3.



That is still better than stretch-o-vision


----------



## jameskollar

What HDNet shows is you CAN get a good 1080i signal over cable if you dedicate enough bandwidth. Kiro should be ashamed of themselves. Sports, or more specifically, Seahwaks games are an embarrassment of pixelation. Whats also interesting (too me at least) is CBS VOD shows are better quality than the signal Kiro provides real time. I mean, I know the reason why, but wow do they compress the signal. Rant off.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

I record most of what I watch due to the hours I work. Rarely do I record in HD just becuase of the space. However if I know some show is On Demand in HD I'll just watch it there and I know the pic quality will be good. I'm starting to think that for just about anything because the local networks downconverting from the HD to SD looks like crap too.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19267393
> 
> 
> Some info on HDNet, native resolution in 1080i, it's 256 qam, and at 465 MHz.



What does the frequency on the cable box say?


Here on Wave Broadband, I get HDNet & HDNet Movies and they both run at 99 MHz (seriously). I only say that because I am surprised at Comcast for running that much power through one channel!


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does the frequency on the cable box say?
> 
> 
> Here on Wave Broadband, I get HDNet & HDNet Movies and they both run at 99 MHz (seriously). I only say that because I am surprised at Comcast for running that much power through one channel!



I got the reading from the box. Most likely it is not the only channel at that frequency since most HD channels are either 2:1 or 3:1. The only HD channel in the 90's that I saw before was NFL Redzone. In that range any channel may be subject to ingress from the fm stations if that still holds true these days.


As a side note I thought I was going to be more impressed with HDNet until I actually saw what is scheduled for the next couple of weeks. Not my usual choices for programming.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19279967
> 
> 
> As a side note I thought I was going to be more impressed with HDNet until I actually saw what is scheduled for the next couple of weeks. Not my usual choices for programming.



Well, HDNet Movies had some good movies today! But, I do agree HDNet isn't really all that entertaining. It surprises me that Comcast doesn't have HDNet Movies!


I just got CMT & VH-1 in HD myself. However, I didn't get MTV (yet). So, your question about HDNet Movies is just as good as me not getting MTV.


----------



## ikao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19267393
> 
> 
> Works for me too, and ovation on 202. Some info on HDNet, native resolution in 1080i, it's 256 qam, and at 465 MHz.
> 
> 
> Guide information is only a day for me so far on the box. I expext to see it all when I get home tonight. It is available on Fancast so I can check the listings and set my dvr from work. It is not available on the iphone app yet.
> 
> 
> I saw that Cheers was on the listings. I don't think that would be HD so do they have a mix with non-HD and if so do they stretch it out like TNT?



Are 202 Ovation and 707 HDNet included in Digital Starter? Or they require higher package?


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/19283254
> 
> 
> Are 202 Ovation and 707 HDNet included in Digital Starter? Or they require higher package?



It looks like from their website that they are Digital Preferred and above.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are 202 Ovation and 707 HDNet included in Digital Starter? Or they require higher package?



They are both included in Digital Preferred.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

All these HDnet Movies Promos are Killing Me!


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, so I am moving to a new apartment in Bremerton and they have Comcast. As I have noted before, I used to have them. However, I didn't have 200 HD channels, Caller ID on my TV, A28 guide, or anything. Apparently, a lot has changed with Comcast, and my thoughts with them weren't exactly positive when I was using them originally.


I have been keeping an eye on this forum for my friends, and I'm also learning stuff along the way. But, now ... I am curious about 2 things:


1. What is the biggest DCX model available?

2. When will multi-room service be available?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so I am moving to a new apartment in Bremerton and they have Comcast. As I have noted before, I used to have them. However, I didn't have 200 HD channels, Caller ID on my TV, A28 guide, or anything. Apparently, a lot has changed with Comcast, and my thoughts with them weren't exactly positive when I was using them originally.
> 
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on this forum for my friends, and I'm also learning stuff along the way. But, now ... I am curious about 2 things:
> 
> 
> 1. What is the biggest DCX model available?
> 
> 2. When will multi-room service be available?



1. 250gb, although they are in large demand so when you sign up you could get 120 or 160. Comcast doesn't guarantee model.

2. I expect by the end of the year, hoping for by end of next month. That has been coming with 500gb DCX model and can add up to three secondary boxes to acces the content. The primary box is $19.95 unless you have a qualifying bundle then it may be less. Secondary boxes are $8 price, same as additional boxes which are now the same price if they are hd or sd. See more at www.comcast.com/anyroomdvr 


See you around


----------



## wareagle

My DCX3400 has a 320GB disk.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DCX3400 has a 320GB disk.



I stand corrected. Did you just get it? I've had mine for a little over a year and got the 250.


----------



## jimre

Just so I'm clear, it sounds like the Anyroom DVR service will require new Moto cable boxes, the DCX-3400M (500GB "server") and DCX-3200M (non-DVR "client") - correct? It won't work on any of our existing Moto boxes - really? Does the "M" in these models stand for "MOCA"? (eg, IP networking over COAX).


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19345969
> 
> 
> Just so I'm clear, it sounds like the Anyroom DVR service will require new Moto cable boxes, the DCX-3400M (500GB "server") and DCX-3200M (non-DVR "client") - correct? It won't work on any of our existing Moto boxes - really? Does the "M" in these models stand for "MOCA"? (eg, IP networking over COAX).



Don't know about "MOCA". However, what you say is correct. At least that's what they told me just last week when I turned in an old DVR last week. You'll need the new DVR which sucks if you have lots still to watch. Apparently, they are releasing the the DVR's now but the diskless STBs are NOT available now.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so I'm clear, it sounds like the Anyroom DVR service will require new Moto cable boxes, the DCX-3400M (500GB "server") and DCX-3200M (non-DVR "client") - correct? It won't work on any of our existing Moto boxes - really? Does the "M" in these models stand for "MOCA"? (eg, IP networking over COAX).



AFAIK the current dvrs don't have the necessary MoCA components to act as the server although the current dcx3200s may work as the clients. I heard that some employees are testing now.


It stands to reason that M stands for MoCA although I heard about this years ago as multi-room dvr on moto's site so that's where my thinking went. I think now you are right. MoCA = multimedia over coax alliance. Their web site is www.mocaalliance.org .


I think that this will have to be professoonally installed to "close the loop" with a filter and create a home network with the boxes. Otherwise any client may be able to access your server if they are on the same node.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19345449
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. Did you just get it? I've had mine for a little over a year and got the 250.



December 2009.


----------



## Jim S

I've got a couple of DCT5100's for my HD service with Comcast. I've got firewire recording working just fine on one of them and have no desire to mess with a new STB. However, the other one is in the bedroom and is just a sore thumb. Are there new sleeker (as in smaller) replacement HD STB's that I can trade this thing in for?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/19381602
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of DCT5100's for my HD service with Comcast. I've got firewire recording working just fine on one of them and have no desire to mess with a new STB. However, the other one is in the bedroom and is just a sore thumb. Are there new sleeker (as in smaller) replacement HD STB's that I can trade this thing in for?



The Pace Rng110 is much smaller and it is quite similar in operation.

sam


----------



## Nausicaa

So my TivoHD informed me that KVOS Bellingham is back on Comcast (Channel 72) after a what, multi-decade hiatus?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/19412500
> 
> 
> So my TivoHD informed me that KVOS Bellingham is back on Comcast (Channel 72) after a what, multi-decade hiatus?



QAM is clear and on 110-1021.

http://www.kvos.com/content/cablecha...s/default.aspx indicates it's on 72 Seattle-wide.


This must have been a very sudden change. My bill is dated 10/15, and it was the occasional long-form bill that has their rates and line-up. It did not include KVOS on 72.


----------



## kam518

KVOS is on channel 72 in Comcast in Auburn. I checked it this morning,and it was there.Anybody else notice it is there.Nice to have KVOS back on again!!!!


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kam518* /forum/post/19417487
> 
> 
> KVOS is on channel 72 in Comcast in Auburn. I checked it this morning,and it was there.Anybody else notice it is there.Nice to have KVOS back on again!!!!



I just noticed KVOS on channel 72 here as well. KVOS was deleted from King County lineups for Comcast (and its predecessor TCI) back in 1990. December 1990 Seattle Times story re KVOS deletion . June, 1990 Seattle Times article re KVOS deletion 


So with access to the Seattle-area cable audience, will venerable KVOS (the second oldest TV station in Washington) finally invest in high-def technology?


----------



## DarthGak

Nice to have KVOS back. I remember liking it 20 years ago (has it really been that long since TCI?).


----------



## subako

Did anyone else get surprised by a three year old CSI:Miami episode, instead of the scheduled "Reality Kills" last night?


----------



## newlinux

Quote:

Originally Posted by *subako* 
Did anyone else get surprised by a three year old CSI:Miami episode, instead of the scheduled "Reality Kills" last night?
I was surprised. I guess it was preempted because in some timezones the football game ran long.


----------



## subako

Quote:

Originally Posted by *newlinux* 
I guess it was preempted because in some timezones the football game ran long.
Got it in one, good call. It took a while to find any mention of it on the web, but a search for "csi preempted" now confirms your speculation. Apparently 60 Minutes, Amazing Race and Undercover Boss all got pushed, leaving no time for CSI: Miami on the east coast. Needing filler for the west coast, CBS reached into the vault.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in one, good call. It took a while to find any mention of it on the web, but a search for "csi preempted" now confirms your speculation. Apparently 60 Minutes, Amazing Race and Undercover Boss all got pushed, leaving no time for CSI: Miami on the east coast. Needing filler for the west coast, CBS reached into the vault.



Are they just bumping it until next week?


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/19461428
> 
> 
> Are they just bumping it until next week?



Yes. http://www.cbs.com/info/schedule/index.php


----------



## jimre

Just downloaded & tried the free Xfinity iPad app - pretty slick. You can browse both channel guides and on-demand listings, then actually control your Comcast receivers directly. You can choose to watch the selected channel live, or schedule a recording.


It works with both DVR and non-DVR Comcast boxes - I tried it with my newer DCX-3425 DVR and older DCT-5200 non-DVR receiver. With the non-DVR box you can just change channels. If you try to schedule a recording while watching a non-DVR box, it schedules it on your DVR box instead - nice.


Free in the iTunes App store.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just downloaded & tried the free Xfinity iPad app - pretty slick. You can browse both channel guides and on-demand listings, then actually control your Comcast receivers directly. You can choose to watch the selected channel live, or schedule a recording.
> 
> 
> It works with both DVR and non-DVR Comcast boxes - I tried it with my newer DCX-3425 DVR and older DCT-5200 non-DVR receiver. With the non-DVR box you can just change channels. If you try to schedule a recording while watching a non-DVR box, it schedules it on your DVR box instead - nice.
> 
> 
> Free in the iTunes App store.



Agreed, this is pretty cool. Of course one of my first thoughts was how can I prank my wife with changing channels. It will tune to the channel selected in the listings when choosing watch now, not full remote functions like I was hoping for.


The tune to on demand was nice too, but a little hard to find programs. Just seemed to be a random order?


The search only seems to do by title and not in descriptions. The app did not have episode titles like on demand did. The descriptions are slightly different too. How many people write these things?


The dvr manager is not built in like the mobile app. It goes to the browser and does not automatically sign you in. If these two apps could be merged together then I think it woud be near perfect.


I do have two dvrs in the home and you can change which is the default one. You can even test which is which by pushing a button in the app and having the notice pop on the screen.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19493380
> 
> 
> ...The tune to on demand was nice too, but a little hard to find programs. Just seemed to be a random order?



I think the "normal" on-demand menu on the set-top box is pretty randomly-organized already











> Quote:
> The dvr manager is not built in like the mobile app. It goes to the browser and does not automatically sign you in. If these two apps could be merged together then I think it woud be near perfect.



Agreed - would be nice to have the DVR manager integrated, but at least on the iPad it's usable when launched in safari.


I also just read that the next release of this app (end of year?) will also let you watch On-Demand shows directly on the iPad - see Engadget article


----------



## jimre

Anyone else having problems with KING-HD ch 105 (15-2 clear QAM)? Used to work fine but started having signal problems last week. My HD Homeruns have a hard time locking onto it. In WMC7 it usually just gives up & says no signal. In the HDHR viewer app it works but has stuttering and pixelization.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Just tried the Xfinity iPad app! Sooo much easier to find stuff on OnDemand!


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19509344
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with KING-HD ch 105 (15-2 clear QAM)? Used to work fine but started having signal problems last week. My HD Homeruns have a hard time locking onto it. In WMC7 it usually just gives up & says no signal. In the HDHR viewer app it works but has stuttering and pixelization.



Fine up here in Snohomish Co. on 15-2.


I just checked yesterday's and today's recording of "Evening Magazine". No issues. Using two HDHomeRun's with MythTV here.


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## arbeck77

Has anyone heard about the availability of BBC America HD and/or the Cooking Channel HD? Those are the last two channels I watch in SD. It would be great if we got BBC America HD before Christmas, so that I don't have to download Doctor Who.


----------



## spamjam

Anyone here still NOT getting CBUT HD?


I have limited basic and still do not receive CBUT HD. I'm at NE Green Lake in Seattle. My TiVo series 3 with cable card shows "Searching for signal" on 619. I had a service call earlier this year in which the technician cleaned up my signals (including installing new inside splitter), fixed the connection to ground, and took off whatever filter/trap, if any, there was. She was puzzled why no signal and told me she'd check into it. Of course I never heard another thing.


Just recently I went through online chat with Comcast and did the card reset & TiVo reboot thingy, to no avail. They set up another service call, but nobody showed up. I called and was told the ticket indicated it had been serviced. So someone's lying.


Anyhoo, I'm gonna try and get to the bottom of this without wasting their and my time with another service call. I thought I'd see what other folks status was before speaking with them. I tried bypassing the splitter--no difference. Is there anything else I can do or look at inside my house?


Silicon dust had three listings for Comcast 98115: 62, 73, and 80 programs.

I don't know which is which, but the first list doesn't have

The first lists:

Type Channel Virtual Name Resolution

qam256 79-6 99 CBUT 528x480p


the other two list:

Type Channel Virtual Name Resolution

qam256 60-2 99 CBUT 1920x1080i

qam256 79-6 99 CBUT 528x480p


Addendum: I got those SiliconDust listings yesterday. Today I looked again and there were _four_ listings: 62, 70, 76, and 80 programs. How are those lists generated? But, again, only the 62 list doesn't have CBUT HD.


So is it possible I'm in a "62 program" area because of some physical configuration? And if so, who at Comcast can tell me? And if so do I have any recourse, since they advertise that I should be getting that station?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spamjam* /forum/post/19514377
> 
> 
> Addendum: I got those SiliconDust listings yesterday. Today I looked again and there were _four_ listings: 62, 70, 76, and 80 programs. How are those lists generated? ?



The SiliconDust lists are auto-generated from users who have HD Homerun tuners in your zipcode (or a nearby one) - and who have checked the option to provide diagnostic information back to SiliconDust. They can vary a lot depending on how the user has their system configured, what channel tiers they subscribe to, what neighborhood cable plant they're on, etc - but they're a lot better than nothing.


----------



## pastiche

Quote:

Originally Posted by *spamjam* 
Addendum: I got those SiliconDust listings yesterday. Today I looked again and there were _four_ listings: 62, 70, 76, and 80 programs. How are those lists generated? But, again, only the 62 list doesn't have CBUT HD.
I just looked at SiliconDust to see if I could make any sense of it. Today there's a "63 programs" and an "80 programs" listing for 98115. Here's what it looks like:


The "63 programs" listing is most likely an Internet-only customer whose line filter is wiping out everything from channels 2-70 or so. The 8VSB KSTW on 11.1 is ingress from OTA. (MUXes 79-X and higher, only, can be seen.)


The "80 programs" listing is an expanded-basic customer with no line filter. (All MUXes from 15-X to 117-X can be seen.)


A limited basic customer would look somewhat different; their line filter would whack everything between (roughly) channels 30 and 70. (All MUXes except 34-X, 36-X, 37-X, 38-X, 60-X, 67-X can be seen.)


My guesses are:


(1) there's still a limited basic filter on your line. The simple test for that - can you see the video MUXes on 34-X, 36-X, 37-X, 38-X, or hear the audio MUX on 67-X?


(2) there's ingress from an interference source on the line. Not sure what the source of that would be at 440MHz though.


(3) there's insufficient signal strength for your receiver to lock-on to that frequency. Could be anything from a kink/crimp in the wire to a plant issue.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spamjam* /forum/post/19514377
> 
> 
> Anyone here still NOT getting CBUT HD?
> 
> 
> I have limited basic and still do not receive CBUT HD.



Pastiche's post above reminded me - CBUT-HD is directly in the channel range blocked by a limited basic filter on your line. I'm not sure these filters are required any more, since the expanded basic channels are now all digital and all encrypted - but I bet lots of them are still in place. Still, it might be a challenge - since you only have limited basic - to convince Comcast to come out & remove the line filter.


See previous post on this same topic .


----------



## spamjam

Yeah, it's probably a filter. I don't see any channels in its blocking range.


I *_thought_* the technician had addressed the filter problem initially, but apparently she did not. There is no filter at the house, either inside or outside. Could be up on the pole. Are filters typically installed at the pole or house? A pole mount provides a lot more security than a house mount. So I guess I'll have Comcast come back out.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Kermee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19526105
> 
> 
> Pastiche's post above reminded me - CBUT-HD is directly in the channel range blocked by a limited basic filter on your line. I'm not sure these filters are required any more, since the expanded basic channels are now all digital and all encrypted - but I bet lots of them are still in place. Still, it might be a challenge - since you only have limited basic - to convince Comcast to come out & remove the line filter.
> 
> 
> See previous post on this same topic .



I had to get to the Comcast Executive Team in order for them to remove that stupid filter that blocks CBUT-HD... Just an FYI. Just keep pushing them...


Cheers,

Kermee


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwerdna* /forum/post/18809218
> 
> 
> For those who live on the Eastside, esp. Redmond, can you confirm that Comcast isn't putting copy protection on most channels? (i.e. no copy protection == CCI byte == 0x00) I don't care (much) if they get put on premiums like HBO or Showtime since I won't be subscribing to those.
> 
> 
> I'm on FiOS but due to the copy protection fiasco ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18809194 and http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=450307 ) that seems to be affecting areas being transitioned to Frontier Communications, I'm likely going to drop FiOS if this isn't resolved. The fiasco began (coincidentally) w/an outage that affected most channels >100. Prior to 6/7/10, I'd NEVER seen CP on any channels on my FiOS lineup.
> 
> 
> It'd help if you could check the channel list I have in my first post and also could check SCIHD and NGCHD. (These aren't protected on FiOS, yet.)
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/copyprotection has a quick way for TiVo users to check w/o setting recordings.



Anyone have any update on this?


If you use kmttg or TiVo Desktop software, you can quickly identify which shows/channels have CP.


I finally had the chance to engage w/Frontier (company Verizon transitioned our FiOS) service to and the conversation wasn't very productive (posted about it at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19536803 ).


If Comcast in Redmond has no or little CP, I'll probably drop FiOS if I can't get Frontier to get rid of their CP. It's unclear if it's on because of contractual obligations, incompetence, content providers are really asking for it, etc.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cwerdna*
Anyone have any update on this?


If you use kmttg or TiVo Desktop software, you can quickly identify which shows/channels have CP.


I finally had the chance to engage w/Frontier (company Verizon transitioned our FiOS) service to and the conversation wasn't very productive (posted about it at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19536803 ).


If Comcast in Redmond has no or little CP, I'll probably drop FiOS if I can't get Frontier to get rid of their CP. It's unclear if it's on because of contractual obligations, incompetence, content providers are really asking for it, etc.
The general rule is that only the premiums like hbo, showtime, starz etc are set to copy once and everything else is set to copy freely. I don't have tivo but have not heard of any problems lately. There was an issue with Bio (not the hd one) last year but has been cleared up but that was just for tivo2go if I got the name right. I can look into particular channels tomorrow but hopefully this helps some. You will of course need the cablecard to unlock the channels over limited cable.


----------



## jimre

(Note: I'm assuming all eastside Comcast nodes are configured the same. Also I use Windows Media Center with ATI Cablecard tuner - not a Tivo - but I believe WMC uses the same CCI flag).


Here in North Bend the copy-protection seems to behave as expected - only set for premium channels. Shows recorded from premium channels are locked to the PC that recorded it - if you try to view them from other rooms, you get a copy-protection error.


Shows from non-premium channels can be viewed from any WMC PC in any room, copied to other machines, etc. This includes locals and non-premium cable channels (eg, Disc-HD, FOOD-HD, Disney, etc).


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19538531
> 
> 
> The general rule is that only the premiums like hbo, showtime, starz etc are set to copy once and everything else is set to copy freely. I don't have tivo but have not heard of any problems lately. There was an issue with Bio (not the hd one) last year but has been cleared up but that was just for tivo2go if I got the name right. I can look into particular channels tomorrow but hopefully this helps some. You will of course need the cablecard to unlock the channels over limited cable.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19540180
> 
> 
> (Note: I'm assuming all eastside Comcast nodes are configured the same. Also I use Windows Media Center with ATI Cablecard tuner - not a Tivo - but I believe WMC uses the same CCI flag).
> 
> 
> Here in North Bend the copy-protection seems to behave as expected - only set for premium channels. Shows recorded from premium channels are locked to the PC that recorded it - if you try to view them from other rooms, you get a copy-protection error.
> 
> 
> Shows from non-premium channels can be viewed from any WMC PC in any room, copied to other machines, etc. This includes locals and non-premium cable channels (eg, Disc-HD, FOOD-HD, Disney, etc).



Cool. Thanks for the info, so far. http://www.tivo.com/copyprotection/ lists some of the various CCI byte values and their meanings.


On ~6/7/10, a month before us Verizon FiOS people in WA and OR were transitioned to Frontier, w/o warning they threw the switch and turned on CP (CCI byte = 0x02) on most non-premiums other than locals but VZ has never anyone's paired cards (didn't need to), resulting in an outage for us.


We didn't know what was going on. VZ didn't know how to solve it for >24 hours and finally they had us go thru a process that we found out paired our cards. IIRC, wasted ~2 hours on the phone w/them to get this issue solved.


Then, someone discovered that we went from ALL our channels being 0x00 (copy freely) to most non-locals being 0x02, w/some weird choices as to what they left open (e.g. SD Game Show Network and CNN Headline News "need" CP while SD and HD Science Channel and NGC have no CP, one or two ESPNs are missing CP).


In the past month or so, it seems they closed those CP holes, leaving most (all?) non-local w/0x02.







Of course, VZ/Frontier don't understand the issue, can't be bothered to tell us why (if anything at all), claim it's the content providers and not them, couldn't explain the weird gaps in what they didn't apply CP to, can't explain why other VZ FiOS areas are still in the clear, etc.










As I said, I'm ok w/premiums like HBO or Showtime having CP since I don't subscribe to them anyway.


----------



## spamjam

619 CBUT-HD now coming in loud and clear! There was indeed a filter on the utility pole end. Comcast tech was very knowledgeable...he's familiar with the AVS forum even.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## RuralRoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pastiche* 
It doesn't look like KVOS is on Comcast analog 12 at points north anymore; only at digital 110.1021 system-wide and also at 117.1021 in the far north. My guess (and it's nothing more than a guess, given the timing) is that giving up their analog position in the north might've been part of the negotiation to get them on digital system-wide a couple of weeks ago. (The areas - including Seattle - where they are not remapped to digital 12, they're now remapped to digital 72.)


KBTC HD on .1 & WorldView on .2 aren't (officially, though it sure looks like they're on the way soon) on the system at all. (12 analog still hosts KBTC in all points south, except for Tacoma, where it's on 3 analog.) KBTC might've been able to negotiate eventual coverage in the north since they added a translator on Mt. Constitution a few months ago.
KBTC now appears on Comcast boxes (in Skagit county anyway) on channels 71 (KBTC SD), 102 (Mhz Worldview 28-2), and 108 (KBTC HD)


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RuralRoot* /forum/post/19550761
> 
> 
> KBTC now appears on Comcast boxes (in Skagit county anyway) on channels 71 (KBTC SD), 102 (Mhz Worldview 28-2), and 108 (KBTC HD)



Here in South King County, I'm not seeing Mhz Worldview on 102 yet. Is anyone else seeing anything on 102 or 108?


----------



## arf1410

Was at the comcast store returning a cable modem which had been sitting unused in a drawer for 2 years. Apparently a recent audit picked up that I had it so they just started charging it. Anyway, I decided to ask about the cost of upgrading our SD DVR to a HD DVR. We are a 4 TV family, and have been hesitant to change over the last tube, a 36" that is heavily used, in part becuase I just didn't want to pay another extra $10-15 a month to upgrade the DVR. According to comcast, the HD DVR is CHEAPER than the SD DVR - $15.95 v 17.95, as they are trying to phase out SD equipment. So if I swap it out, I can save a little, and get a larger hard drive to boot. Could I be missing something here?


Now if we can just find a 40" LCD that fits in the entertainment armoire where the 36" tube is, we'd be all set!


----------



## RuralRoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/19553911
> 
> 
> So in northwest Washington, has KVOS been mapped by Comcast to digital 72?



No, KVOS is still mapped to channel 12 (but requires a digital cable box) in places north of Marysville. There is no service on analog channel 12 anymore, apparently replaced by a QAM carrier with the KBTC channels.


----------



## 59veedub

Somethings happened where now when I scan for channels on my mythtv box I don't get the cable channels in the basic package that I Pay for. In particular I'd like to locate The Discovery channel. I know I should get it as other tv's in the house hooked up directly to the cable (no cable box) scan it and pull it in just fine. With my myth box I can't seem to find it as one of the scanned channels on QAM256. Any help or explanation would be appreciated. If I can't pick it up on my myth box I can't record. (I'm in Area code 98115


Thanks


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *59veedub* /forum/post/19555392
> 
> 
> Somethings happened where now when I scan for channels on my mythtv box I don't get the cable channels in the basic package that I Pay for. In particular I'd like to locate The Discovery channel. I know I should get it as other tv's in the house hooked up directly to the cable (no cable box) scan it and pull it in just fine. With my myth box I can't seem to find it as one of the scanned channels on QAM256. Any help or explanation would be appreciated. If I can't pick it up on my myth box I can't record. (I'm in Area code 98115



I get TWO copies of Discovery in Clear QAM. You can have one of mine 


Physical channels 37-4 and 84-4, QAM-256. Both in SD.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/19555171
> 
> 
> Was at the comcast store returning a cable modem which had been sitting unused in a drawer for 2 years. Apparently a recent audit picked up that I had it so they just started charging it. Anyway, I decided to ask about the cost of upgrading our SD DVR to a HD DVR. We are a 4 TV family, and have been hesitant to change over the last tube, a 36" that is heavily used, in part becuase I just didn't want to pay another extra $10-15 a month to upgrade the DVR. According to comcast, the HD DVR is CHEAPER than the SD DVR - $15.95 v 17.95, as they are trying to phase out SD equipment. So if I swap it out, I can save a little, and get a larger hard drive to boot. Could I be missing something here?
> 
> 
> Now if we can just find a 40" LCD that fits in the entertainment armoire where the 36" tube is, we'd be all set!



On my last bill was the following note:


"Effective immediately, additional SD-DVR Service will no longer be offered. Current SD-DVR Service customers may continue to keep their service."


I think they just want to have one box in the future and will provision it (SD vs. HD) through software. The wording above sounds like they won't even offer SD-DVR service. Not sure if they mean hardware or software.










Are you already paying the HD Technology Fee? If not, then that might be added to your bill when you get the HD DVR.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410* /forum/post/19555171
> 
> 
> Now if we can just find a 40" LCD that fits in the entertainment armoire where the 36" tube is, we'd be all set!



Not familiar with current TV models, but we had a similar issue about 5 years ago fitting into a custom cabinet that held a 36" Sony tube TV. Ended up choosing a Panasonic "commercial" model 42" plasma display panel (TH-42PHD6) - this had no speakers, no TV tuner, and a narrow bezel, which allowed it to *just* fit into that same space.


----------



## Ken Blauvelt

Just finishing my Triple play 1yr promo deal. My TOTAL bill was $121/mo. This included the following:


Telephone: Unlimited plan

Internet: 6 up, 20 down (old Extreme 20 plan)

TV: Preferred (not +, no HBO) 1yr of Starz and Showtime

1 HD DVR, 1 DTA, 1 Cablecard


My bill was set to turn over automatically for $225/mo!


My re-negotiated deal (first round) is now $148/mo 1st yr, 163 2nd, 183 3rd. TOTAL bill - all taxes and fees.

It's the same services as above. However, I dropped the Cablecard and Showtime and the Internet dropped to 4 up (new Blast plan). They say I can't drop the phone or Internet a level because I'm already getting 1 level upgrades on both for free. Not willing to drop TV below preferred - Love my NGHD SCHD, Sundance.


Just getting a sanity check from the group here. Is it time for a 2nd round of negotiation? Do I need to go back to DirecTV and a MagicJack? What are y'all paying? EVERYONE should post their services and bills and we could collectively bargain!


----------



## hergertr

Now if we can just find a 40" LCD that fits in the entertainment armoire where the 36" tube is, we'd be all set![/quote]


Some of the older high end Sony 40" models (XBR and KDL-Z) had smaller bezels and could fit into my entertainment center. Now if I could just get something for my entertainment center, I could get a larger flat screen to replace my 34" CRT. I'm seeing many used entertainment centers advertised, but not many selling.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/19553935
> 
> 
> Here in South King County, I'm not seeing Mhz Worldview on 102 yet. Is anyone else seeing anything on 102 or 108?



If KBTC is broadcasting in HD, shouldn't it be available to all Comcast networks in the Puget Sound area? Not seeing 102 or 108 here in Woodinville.


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Blauvelt* /forum/post/19568935
> 
> 
> Just finishing my Triple play 1yr promo deal. My TOTAL bill was $121/mo. This included the following:
> 
> 
> Telephone: Unlimited plan
> 
> Internet: 6 up, 20 down (old Extreme 20 plan)
> 
> TV: Preferred (not +, no HBO) 1yr of Starz and Showtime
> 
> 1 HD DVR, 1 DTA, 1 Cablecard
> 
> 
> My bill was set to turn over automatically for $225/mo!
> 
> 
> My re-negotiated deal (first round) is now $148/mo 1st yr, 163 2nd, 183 3rd. TOTAL bill - all taxes and fees.
> 
> It's the same services as above. However, I dropped the Cablecard and Showtime and the Internet dropped to 4 up (new Blast plan). They say I can't drop the phone or Internet a level because I'm already getting 1 level upgrades on both for free. Not willing to drop TV below preferred - Love my NGHD SCHD, Sundance.
> 
> 
> Just getting a sanity check from the group here. Is it time for a 2nd round of negotiation? Do I need to go back to DirecTV and a MagicJack? What are y'all paying? EVERYONE should post their services and bills and we could collectively bargain!



I'm currently charged $176.13/mo (including taxes, surcharges & fees) for an Xfinity "Triple Play" bundle (HD cable tv, phone, internet) configured as follows:


- Cable - HD Preferred (w/1 HD STB; no DVR; no HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz or any other pemium pay channels; 1 remote control for the STB; 1 "free" DTA)

-Phone - unlimited (w/1 phone modem)

-Internet


Prior to September, I was being charged $151.35/mo for the same service.


----------



## arf1410

"Are you already paying the HD Technology Fee? If not, then that might be added to your bill when you get the HD DVR."


the $15.95 HD-DVR fee does include all HD and outlet charges..


Apparently the multi-room DVR will be available on Dec 2nd...Fee is $19.95 for first room, $8.00 for each additional room. 500gb drive. Apparently the second room DVR does not have the ability to pause live TV...something we use a fair amount, so the extra $4 a month (2 x $15.95 v. $27.95) is worth it to us


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I'm paying 154$ for triple play digital preferred + sports package + starz + 20/5 blast Internet.


I have 1 hd non-dvr box plus 2 cable cards.


----------



## jakkim

I'm moving back to Seattle in two weeks after 10 years away. Is Comcast the best provider of HD content in the area? They pretty much are in Denver where I currently live. Also, can I specifically request the model of the box I get if we go with Comcast up there?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm moving back to Seattle in two weeks after 10 years away. Is Comcast the best provider of HD content in the area? They pretty much are in Denver where I currently live. Also, can I specifically request the model of the box I get if we go with Comcast up there?



In one man's opinion (mine) Comcast is the better HD choice especially with the On Demand content. I did see at leat one area just got a lot more channels added so we'll probably see those additions in a few months.


You can always ask for a specific model, but don't get your hopes up. HDMI models are always in more demand than supply. AnyRoom DVR comes with a 500gb hard drive but must take at least one terminal box (hd box but does network with the dvr to play recordings).


Welcome back to the area. Hope you were planning on a cold winter


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkim* /forum/post/19596427
> 
> 
> I'm moving back to Seattle in two weeks after 10 years away. Is Comcast the best provider of HD content in the area? They pretty much are in Denver where I currently live. Also, can I specifically request the model of the box I get if we go with Comcast up there?



Will you be living in Seattle or some other city where FiOS is available? At my former employer, I asked around about Comcast vs. FiOS (VZ, at the time). EVERYONE who chimed in said to pick FiOS, I think both from a broadband speed and PQ POV.


Unfortunately, we've now got the copy protection mess on FiOS where basically most, if not all non-locals have CCI byte set to 0x02.










I might end up dropping FiOS for Comcast in a month and I'll be able to better compare, at that point.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Has anyone elsa had issues with 114 (This) and 117 (Retro TV) causing their box to change to an HD output when tuned to it? Neither are and I just get the output messed up on these. 114 has done it for a while and 117 started a month or so ago.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19596702
> 
> 
> Has anyone elsa had issues with 114 (This) and 117 (Retro TV) causing their box to change to an HD output when tuned to it? Neither are and I just get the output messed up on these. 114 has done it for a while and 117 started a month or so ago.



I'm not sure why that would happen, but there's a striking similarity in that those are the only two things on the wire that are in 16:9 SD. (Everything else is either 4:3 SD or 16:9 HD.)


----------



## guluvan

So we just upgraded to Comcast's Digital Preferred package after getting the Centon InfinitTV tuner card.


We're watching NFL Network, and I noticed that the content is not in 16:9 but rather 4:3. This is true on channel 180 and 418, which both show up in Media Center has NLF Network HD.


Shouldn't this be in 16:9? Or does NFL Network only show content on 4:3?


----------



## guluvan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *guluvan* 
So we just upgraded to Comcast's Digital Preferred package after getting the Centon InfinitTV tuner card.


We're watching NFL Network, and I noticed that the content is not in 16:9 but rather 4:3. This is true on channel 180 and 418, which both show up in Media Center has NLF Network HD.


Shouldn't this be in 16:9? Or does NFL Network only show content on 4:3?
Apparently channel 180 is in 4:3 but 418 is in 16:9. However, when Media Center was recording 180, it looks like trying to tune to 418 actually ends up pulling the stream for 180 (perhaps because they are both named the same in the guide).


Very weird!


----------



## oversight

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* 
In one man's opinion (mine) Comcast is the better HD choice especially with the On Demand content. I did see at leat one area just got a lot more channels added so we'll probably see those additions in a few months.


)
Anyone have a listing of what the new channels might be, or a link talking about them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guluvan* /forum/post/19623909
> 
> 
> Apparently channel 180 is in 4:3 but 418 is in 16:9. However, when Media Center was recording 180, it looks like trying to tune to 418 actually ends up pulling the stream for 180 (perhaps because they are both named the same in the guide).
> 
> 
> Very weird!



418 is HD; 180 is not.


----------



## AMMO

The new The XFINITY TV App allows you to change channels using your Iphone. This requires thier hardware, ie dvr box? Why can't this feature be done using a cable card?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/19624216
> 
> 
> Anyone have a listing of what the new channels might be, or a link talking about them? Thanks in advance!



Check out this post, which talks about channels getting added in NM. Some we already have.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post19586132


----------



## jhachey

Just a heads up for any of you that have the Premier HD Triple Play package. I noticed on my October bill that the new multi-room DVRs are included as part of that package. I just had the new boxes installed today, along with a new Docsis 3.0 modem. There was a $30 install charge to swap out the boxes and set up the system, but there will be no additional monthly fees.


The new multi-room DVR has a 500 GB hard drive, which should give about 70 hours of HD recording time. The new non-DVR box (DCX 3200M) is quite small compared to the old HD boxes and the DCX DVRs.


With the new Docsis 3.0 modem, my download speeds are about 42 Mbps, compared to 24 Mbps with the old modem.


----------



## levibluewa

...anyone privy to info about Comcast carrying 22.3 when it premier's Jan. 1st.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...anyone privy to info about Comcast carrying 22.3 when it premier's Jan. 1st.



Maybe I should know but what is 22.3? Antenna tv?


----------



## mrtheedge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/19629638
> 
> 
> ...anyone privy to info about Comcast carrying 22.3 when it premier's Jan. 1st.



Well, according to Comcast ( http:// tiny url com / 262xh6a ), at least in Mason County, 22-2 (Accuweather) will be moving to Channel 98, and Antenna TV (22-3) will be on 116.



(sorry for the sad looking link above, I can't post links yet, even though I'm trying to cite something.)


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtheedge* /forum/post/19629799
> 
> 
> Well, according to Comcast ( http:// tiny url com / 262xh6a ), at least in Mason County, 22-2 (Accuweather) will be moving to Channel 98, and Antenna TV (22-3) will be on 116.
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the sad looking link above, I can't post links yet, even though I'm trying to cite something.)



Here's the link...
http://www.publicnoticeads.com/WA/se...0_15040271.HTM


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pastiche* 
I'm not sure why that would happen, but there's a striking similarity in that those are the only two things on the wire that are in 16:9 SD. (Everything else is either 4:3 SD or 16:9 HD.)
I had never put that together before but do remember it was odd that the Senatorial debate in Spokane was full screen when they aired it on Komo2. I record some over firewire and I have to edit the picture to get full screen but since its aspect is 16:9 that all makes sense now. The size reported in CapDVHS is 704x480 with aspect 16:9. Through the QAM tuner of the TV on 7.2 and 4.2 the format is 480i on both but the boxes get confused.


I assigned the format button to my remote (EFC code 00109 assigned to HD Zoom button) and I tried different combinations with the user settings too. In 1080i, 720p, and 480p I get pillarbox. On 480i I get postage stamp.


Maybe it's not that big of a deal, just annoying and in general however its failing the WAF. One box (dch3416) had been doing it for a while and now the other (dcx3425) started doing it. I use component on both. Powercycles and other resets I can do don't work. I don't want to call for a reset if I can avoid it and I don't think it will change anything. I was hoping I was not alone in seeing this.


----------



## MEA707

Anyone know if Comcast is planning on adding BBC America in HD soon?


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEA707* /forum/post/19635082
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Comcast is planning on adding BBC America in HD soon?



I haven't heard anything. This is one of 3 SD channels I still watch. If I had BBC America HD, Cooking Channel HD, and Game Show Network HD; I'd never have to watch SD again.


It would be nice if they got BBC America HD before the Doctor Who Christmas Special, but I wouldn't hold your breath. I'll have to torrent the thing like always.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEA707* /forum/post/19635082
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Comcast is planning on adding BBC America in HD soon?



Is it even available anywhere outside of New York City?


----------



## oversight

Looks like it might start working its way through the Comcast system. Hopefully to the Seattle area sometime in the next decade.



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1058081&page=3 


Post 65 about Comcast and BBCA


----------



## levibluewa

Noticed this morning that it has been added without scanning for it. Yeah! All set for January 1st.


----------



## oversight

Hi gang


Hoping someone can answer a quick (sorta) question for me about Comcast billing.


I currently have the HD Pref Plus XF option and a single cable card for my Tivo. I don't have a cable box or any DTA's, and television is only active in one outlet in my apartment.


On my Comcast bill, there is a charge for 'Digital Additional' for 8 bucks. According to the comcast.com info re the HD Preferred Plus, there are supposed to be 'no HD access fees or HD equipment fees.'


With this in mind, is the Digital Additional fee correct?


Thanks!


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/19700631
> 
> 
> 
> With this in mind, is the Digital Additional fee correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The first CableCard should be included in your package (and it sounds like you only use one card).


There used to be a direct link to the Comcast FAQ on CableCard charges, but they've changed the way the pages are accessed.


If you Google:

*comcast How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?*


The first entry should be a link to their FAQ page that you can print out and take with you to their office and try to explain it to a CSR there. I've never had much success getting it fixed over the phone.


This is the text of the FAQ:

_"How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?


There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $2.50 for the second CableCARD.


If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will be charged a regulated fee of up to $2.50 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet.


**Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $2.50 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge.


Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area."
_


----------



## oversight

Thanks Troublebound. I've also not had much luck talking to the phone reps, or finding much useful info on the comcast site, hence the request for insight.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

You are being over billed if you only have one card and no other leased equipment like a box. Call again, escalate to a supervisor if you need to, or go into a store in person. You should also get creditfor the over billed charges too.


Did you have a leased box and a card at some time? Maybe the charge was not removed when the box was returned?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/19626511
> 
> 
> The new The XFINITY TV App allows you to change channels using your Iphone. This requires thier hardware, ie dvr box? Why can't this feature be done using a cable card?



A cable card is not a tuner. It can't change channels; it just decrypts whatever channel the tuner is tuned to.


The Xfinity app talks to tuners - specifically, tuners running current Comcast software. That doesn't include your Tivo, Ceton, TV set, or other non-Comcast tuner. Unless someone comes up with an industry-standard protocol for "network channel changing", I wouldn't expect to see this, ever.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/19700724
> 
> 
> Thanks Troublebound. I've also not had much luck talking to the phone reps, or finding much useful info on the comcast site, hence the request for insight.



If you don't get this overcharge resolved, post on forums.comcast.net and you'll definitely get help.


----------



## oversight

Thanks for the help everyone. Called Comcast again today, and he first rep I spoke with was pretty clueless (actually sounded new), so she transferred me to tech support for some reason. Explained it to the TS rep and she was great, picked up on the problem right away. Took care of the billing issue, and issued the credits...which should show on the next bill in theory.


I moved several months ago and transferred my service. In my old place, I just had the cable card for my tivo, no addtl outlets. When I moved, the installer gave some song and dance that they were required to set up a box. I didn't argue it at the time, though shortly afterwards I returned the box to the cable store in Redmond. When the box was checked in, their billing system didn't adjust things correctly, hence the overcharge.


----------



## bonnie_raitt

Sorry if this has been asked before but what is the cheapest comcast package that will work with 2 Tivos with 3 cablecards installed.


----------



## billc6

Anyone else been having HD reception issues in the last few days? I'm in Sammamish and it seems to be in the evenings, across all/most HD channels, pixellated/blocky video and stuttering audio. Of course as I'm writing this, it's behaving itself just fine. Oh well.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billc6* /forum/post/19723736
> 
> 
> Anyone else been having HD reception issues in the last few days? I'm in Sammamish and it seems to be in the evenings, across all/most HD channels, pixellated/blocky video and stuttering audio. Of course as I'm writing this, it's behaving itself just fine. Oh well.



I'm also in Sammamish and I seemed to be getting a fair bit of pixellation the week before Christmas, but I don't think I've noticed it the past few days.


----------



## mplumpe

I see lots of posts about King 5 on comcast, but didn't see one that talks about what I'm seeing.


I have a Hauppauge 2250, and am feeding it from my comcast cable. I'm using Windows 7 Media Center. Everything works great except King 5, where I get poor picture quality, drop outs, etc. I ran the Hauppauge digital signal quality tool, and for most channels it is great, but for 5.1 & 5.2 it shows 40 db SNR but lots of errors (both recoverable & unrecoverable). I've tried with an unpowered splitter and with a powered splitter, with no splitter... I'm in north Seattle, zip is 98103.


Any idea what might be wrong or suggestions on what to try?


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mplumpe* /forum/post/19745856
> 
> 
> I see lots of posts about King 5 on comcast, but didn't see one that talks about what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I have a Hauppauge 2250, and am feeding it from my comcast cable. I'm using Windows 7 Media Center. Everything works great except King 5, where I get poor picture quality, drop outs, etc. I ran the Hauppauge digital signal quality tool, and for most channels it is great, but for 5.1 & 5.2 it shows 40 db SNR but lots of errors (both recoverable & unrecoverable). I've tried with an unpowered splitter and with a powered splitter, with no splitter... I'm in north Seattle, zip is 98103.
> 
> 
> Any idea what might be wrong or suggestions on what to try?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mike



It could just be that Comcast is having trouble with King5's signal right now. I've been having some trouble with pixellation watching the NHL Winter Classic on King5 over the past hour or so. I have had no problems with other channels all week.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mplumpe* /forum/post/19745856
> 
> 
> I see lots of posts about King 5 on comcast, but didn't see one that talks about what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I have a Hauppauge 2250, and am feeding it from my comcast cable. I'm using Windows 7 Media Center. Everything works great except King 5, where I get poor picture quality, drop outs, etc. I ran the Hauppauge digital signal quality tool, and for most channels it is great, but for 5.1 & 5.2 it shows 40 db SNR but lots of errors (both recoverable & unrecoverable). I've tried with an unpowered splitter and with a powered splitter, with no splitter... I'm in north Seattle, zip is 98103.
> 
> 
> Any idea what might be wrong or suggestions on what to try?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mike



I have problems getting KING5 too since it moved to 15-2 on my Hauppauge 2250. I can get it okay on my HDHR although the signal quality on the HDHR is ~85-90% rather than >95% like other channels. The HVR 2250 also has problems on 96 (both when it was KMYQ and whatever it is now, but not as severe as the problems on 15. I thought it might just be my connection since I haven't heard of any widespread problems.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/19750681
> 
> 
> I have problems getting KING5 too since it moved to 15-2 on my Hauppauge 2250. I can get it okay on my HDHR although the signal quality on the HDHR is ~85-90% rather than >95% like other channels. The HVR 2250 also has problems on 96 (both when it was KMYQ and whatever it is now, but not as severe as the problems on 15. I thought it might just be my connection since I haven't heard of any widespread problems.



Can I say me 3? I have 3 tuner cards that are the same, and two of them pick it up fine in one location in my house and the 3rd doesn't (well it can't consistently, sometimes it can, sometimes it can't). Hasn't really been too much of a problem since my other tuner cards can get it but there seems to something with that station.


----------



## storyid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/19751458
> 
> 
> Can I say me 3? I have 3 tuner cards that are the same, and two of them pick it up fine in one location in my house and the 3rd doesn't (well it can't consistently, sometimes it can, sometimes it can't). Hasn't really been too much of a problem since my other tuner cards can get it but there seems to something with that station.



Same here! I have had terrible problems with KING5 for the last couple of months, nearly every show I record will end up with a few seconds at least of pixelation, audio glitches, etc...longer shows (like Sunday night football) sometimes have this a few times during the broadcast. Very frustrating - I like others, thought it was just me, and have gone crazy trying different splitters, boosters, etc. I get ALL the other channels just fine, just KING5 that has this problem. My setup is a HDHR with MythTV...not that it should matter...


Ian


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid* /forum/post/19752954
> 
> 
> Same here! I have had terrible problems with KING5 for the last couple of months, nearly every show I record will end up with a few seconds at least of pixelation, audio glitches, etc...longer shows (like Sunday night football) sometimes have this a few times during the broadcast. Very frustrating - I like others, thought it was just me, and have gone crazy trying different splitters, boosters, etc. I get ALL the other channels just fine, just KING5 that has this problem. My setup is a HDHR with MythTV...not that it should matter...
> 
> 
> Ian



I use mythtv too, and I went through the splitter/booster game as well on the tuner that can't seem to get it consistently and nothing helped. I finaly gave up (it's currently a direct connection to the wall) and just decided that I won't record anything on KING5 on that tuner.


----------



## burger23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/19753723
> 
> 
> I use mythtv too, and I went through the splitter/booster game as well on the tuner that can't seem to get it consistently and nothing helped. I finaly gave up (it's currently a direct connection to the wall) and just decided that I won't record anything on KING5 on that tuner.



I used Silcondust HD Homerun- both cards record KING fine for me


----------



## CaptMorn2374

For those having issues with 105, have you noticed any issues with 115 or 685? They are on the same frequency at 129 mhz. That is at the very low end.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19778451
> 
> 
> For those having issues with 105, have you noticed any issues with 115 or 685? They are on the same frequency at 129 mhz. That is at the very low end.



I never watch 115 and it's been quite a while since I watched anything on 685 (Palladia) either.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mplumpe* 
I see lots of posts about King 5 on comcast, but didn't see one that talks about what I'm seeing.


I have a Hauppauge 2250, and am feeding it from my comcast cable. I'm using Windows 7 Media Center. Everything works great except King 5, where I get poor picture quality, drop outs, etc. I ran the Hauppauge digital signal quality tool, and for most channels it is great, but for 5.1 & 5.2 it shows 40 db SNR but lots of errors (both recoverable & unrecoverable). I've tried with an unpowered splitter and with a powered splitter, with no splitter... I'm in north Seattle, zip is 98103.


Any idea what might be wrong or suggestions on what to try?


Thanks,


Mike
I'm in North Seattle too, could only get SD channels as the HD locals were too weak through Comcast. The Motorola Signal Booster 4-Port BDA-S4 Cable Modem TV HDTV Amplifier (got it from Amazon) saved my butt! Pretty much flawless reception for one HTPC, a VCR and an HDTV with a separate Samsung HD Tuner.


----------



## hergertr

Just realligned my entertainment connections with a new flatscreen and hooked up my outside antenna for a backup in case Comcast goes down. Scanned for over-the-air digital channels and seemed to get most of the ones I expected except for KING 5-1 and 5-2. Everything else came through loud and clear. Didn't get KBTC cause I'm in Woodinville and may be too far away.


----------



## johnnyicemaker

Is there a smaller HDMI receiver box available in the Seattle area other than the Motorola DCH3200. I have a flat screen on the wall and a small shelf below to hold the box, but the DCH3200 is SO big! Need something smaller to look more in place in a bedroom. No need for a DVR if that makes a difference.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyicemaker* /forum/post/19802053
> 
> 
> Is there a smaller HDMI receiver box available in the Seattle area other than the Motorola DCH3200. I have a flat screen on the wall and a small shelf below to hold the box, but the DCH3200 is SO big! Need something smaller to look more in place in a bedroom. No need for a DVR if that makes a difference.



The DCX3200M and RNG110 might work for you. There is a relatively easy way to get the DCX3200 if you have a need for Multiroom. You're guarenteed to get one as part of the Multiroom setup. It requires a truck roll so you'll need to call Comcast.


The RNG110 is another solution an is slight smaller than the the DCX3200 but not by much. I've had lots of problems with this box but I was an early adopter. I was told that early releases of the boxes were problematic and that later versions work better so you're luck may be better than mine. That said, it's luck of the draw as to what you'll get at the Comcast store.


These boxes are a LOT smaller than the DCH series. As an example, I have one of mine mounted under my kitchen cabinets and am using velcro to hold it in place. Works great.


----------



## artseattle

I haven't really coveted a new HD channel for a while but I started watching the Sundance Channel. They are having a marathon showing of an award winning mini-series "Carlos" this weekend. No HD? Any news on whether Comcast is trying add the HD channel?


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/19802649
> 
> 
> I haven't really coveted a new HD channel for a while but I started watching the Sundance Channel. They are having a marathon showing of an award winning mini-series "Carlos" this weekend. No HD? Any news on whether Comcast is trying add the HD channel?



Comcast carries the Sundance Channel in HD in some areas ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 ), just not in ours yet.


I'm not hopeful for additional HD channels in the short term. My guess is that we're pretty close to maxed out for channels until Comcast drops all analog (including limited basic) the way they did in Philadelphia. Comcast now carries about 150 HD channels in Philly, giving them real bragging rights for being the HD leader in that market.


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/19802193
> 
> 
> The DCX3200M and RNG110 might work for you. There is a relatively easy way to get the DCX3200 if you have a need for Multiroom. You're guarenteed to get one as part of the Multiroom setup. It requires a truck roll so you'll need to call Comcast.
> 
> 
> The RNG110 is another solution an is slight smaller than the the DCX3200 but not by much. I've had lots of problems with this box but I was an early adopter. I was told that early releases of the boxes were problematic and that later versions work better so you're luck may be better than mine. That said, it's luck of the draw as to what you'll get at the Comcast store.
> 
> 
> These boxes are a LOT smaller than the DCH series. As an example, I have one of mine mounted under my kitchen cabinets and am using velcro to hold it in place. Works great.



Do these newer boxes work any better or have more features than the old ones? I'm still using a Motorola DCT6200. I don't care about size and I don't really need HDMI right now.


----------



## jameskollar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deeppurpleman* /forum/post/19804667
> 
> 
> Do these newer boxes work any better or have more features than the old ones? I'm still using a Motorola DCT6200. I don't care about size and I don't really need HDMI right now.



Arguably a better pic (at least with HDMI) with native resolution. They both lack a front panel display so if you're used to seeing the time or channel, you won't with these boxes. A few other minor diffs in how HDMI is handled but if you're not using HDMI and don't care about multiroom, I personally wouldn't bother with a swap out IMO.


----------



## deeppurpleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/19804930
> 
> 
> Arguably a better pic (at least with HDMI) with native resolution. They both lack a front panel display so if you're used to seeing the time or channel, you won't with these boxes. A few other minor diffs in how HDMI is handled but if you're not using HDMI and don't care about multiroom, I personally wouldn't bother with a swap out IMO.



Thanks. I'd miss the front panel display.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19804067
> 
> 
> I'm not hopeful for additional HD channels in the short term. My guess is that we're pretty close to maxed out for channels until Comcast drops all analog (including limited basic) the way they did in Philadelphia. Comcast now carries about 150 HD channels in Philly, giving them real bragging rights for being the HD leader in that market.



Is this something on the calendar for the Seattle area, or just a possible future network upgrade?


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19804067
> 
> 
> My guess is that we're pretty close to maxed out for channels until Comcast drops all analog (including limited basic) the way they did in Philadelphia. Comcast now carries about 150 HD channels in Philly, giving them real bragging rights for being the HD leader in that market.



FWIW, Comcast's headquarters _are_ in Philly.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/19812920
> 
> 
> Is this something on the calendar for the Seattle area, or just a possible future network upgrade?



I have no idea.


I thought I read somewhere that Comcast planned to remove all analog everywhere within a couple of years, which makes sense as they could use the bandwidth, there are now more people who have digital TVs that can handle an unencrypted QAM signal (i.e. limited basic), and DTAs are cheap to hand out to users of older sets. There's no point in securing rights to 150 HD channels if you can only deliver 100 of them to your customers!


It looks like Philly is one of the first (if not the first) to go completely digital and Philly is definitely the first to get to 150 HD channels. My guess (and it is PURELY a guess - I am not an industry insider in any way, shape, or form) is that Comcast will remove the remaining analog in other markets over the next two years in a manner similar to how they rolled out the "World of More" across most of their footprint (they still haven't completed the job) over the span of a couple of years. Who knows when it will becomes Seattle's turn? Maybe there is a Comcast insider lurking somewhere that can share this info?


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/19816011
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Comcast planned to remove all analog everywhere within a couple of years, which makes sense as they could use the bandwidth, there are now more people who have digital TVs that can handle an unencrypted QAM signal (i.e. limited basic), and DTAs are cheap to hand out to users of older sets. There's no point in securing rights to 150 HD channels if you can only deliver 100 of them to your customers!
> 
> 
> It looks like Philly is one of the first (if not the first) to go completely digital and Philly is definitely the first to get to 150 HD channels. My guess (and it is PURELY a guess - I am not an industry insider in any way, shape, or form) is that Comcast will remove the remaining analog in other markets over the next two years in a manner similar to how they rolled out the "World of More" across most of their footprint (they still haven't completed the job) over the span of a couple of years. Who knows when it will becomes Seattle's turn? Maybe there is a Comcast insider lurking somewhere that can share this info?



I'm pretty sure I remember comcast going all digital in Chicago and some suburbs in '08-09 and a few other places as well. There was an uproar about people being required to have DTAs to watch anything if they had analog sets. I'm pretty sure it's there plan to go all digital everywhere at some point and they probably already are in a number of cities.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux* /forum/post/19820060
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember comcast going all digital in Chicago and some suburbs in '08-09 and a few other places as well. There was an uproar about people being required to have DTAs to watch anything if they had analog sets. I'm pretty sure it's there plan to go all digital everywhere at some point and they probably already are in a number of cities.



Did they really get rid of even basic analog in Philly? I thought the "150 HD channel" upgrade was based on implementing SDV. I'm not sure I want more HD channels if it means having to screw with flaky tuning adapters on my cablecard tuners.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19821279
> 
> 
> Did they really get rid of even basic analog in Philly? I thought the "150 HD channel" upgrade was based on implementing SDV. I'm not sure I want more HD channels if it means having to screw with flaky tuning adapters on my cablecard tuners.



According to this post in the main Comcast thread, they did remove ALL analog, including locals:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post19678890 


This post indicates that Comcast will be offering expanded HD line-ups in other cities before the end of 2011.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post19660578 


Let's hope we're one of them!


----------



## jimre

Looks like they did both in Philly - removed *all* analogs AND implemented SDV (this summer, first Comcast market to do so). Both actions would free up quite a bit of space for more channels.


SDV isn't a problem if you're using a Comcast box. Any of their boxes, even old DCT models, will support it (except for the free DTAs of course). SDV works like OnDemand so any box that supports OnDemand should work.


And that is the problem with SDV, if you're using a non-Comcast cablecard tuner (Tivo, Media Center with Ceton, etc). You'll have to get a "tuning adapter" box from Comcast (likely free) that plugs into a USB port to make this work. These can be a pain, from what I've read.


But SDV is where things are going. It makes technical sense - why transmit all 500 chanels to your home, sucking up bandwidth, when you're only ever actually watching or recording 1-4 channels at a time? SDV is also the technology behind Comcast's new ad-insertion system - which supposedly will allow advertisers to target specific commercials to specific homes!


----------



## Madden2011

Wow this is quite the message board guys. Glad I found this a ton of great information here.

I am in the process of ditching direct tv because their customer service sucks, not to mention in 8 months of service they never once got my bill correct. So needless to say, Im on the hunt for some cheap ways of getting the features I want.


I like all the sports channels, meaning nfl network, espn's, etc. Not the mlb or anything like that. Just espn and nfl network. I've got two hd tvs, one in the bedroom, one in the living room and want dvr to work in both rooms. I want as many hd channels as possible, including natgeo, history, etc. I also need internet, just for my ps3, I use verizon mifi hotspot for my laptop (cause its free). So a decent fast internet, cable, dsl etc would be great. Plus HBO. Dont care about stars, cinemax whatever, premium channels HBO only tho I dont think thats really an option. For all this I called comcast and was quoted.....drumroll please.... 173$ per month.


173$ per month!


Before tax. Im sure theres going to be some added fees etc.


I thought that was outrageous considering I had direct tv with the same thing minus internet for 70$ a month once my bill was correct. I refuse to use direct tv anymore tho, and I would rather pay the 173 for comcast then have direct tv for 100 a month less. Seriously.

So my question is. Anybody got any suggestions for bringing this price down? I talked to a few buddies and they say the HD dvrs are the most expensive part of it. So I started looking into tivo and stuff and came across this site and was quite impressed. Can you guys help me figure something out or do you have any suggestions? As it is, Ill be getting comcast on Tuesday for the price but really man, 173$! a month...theres got to be some better ways. Keep in mind, I got some tech savvy but very basic. Dont expect me to know what a M5000 satcom cable card is. Thanks a ton for any help.


edit: btw im in west seattle


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/19823840
> 
> 
> And that is the problem with SDV, if you're using a non-Comcast cablecard tuner (Tivo, Media Center with Ceton, etc). You'll have to get a "tuning adapter" box from Comcast (likely free) that plugs into a USB port to make this work. These can be a pain, from what I've read.


 http://www.tivo.com/sdv has good details on SDV.


Luckily, I've never lived in an area w/SDV (I'm currently on Frontier FiOS) but am a Tivo enthusiast. From whenever I've glanced at SDV discussions on Tivocommunity, the tuning adapters and SDV aren't well liked. Apparently, some adapters are flaky.


----------



## pastiche

Here's a quick update of the QAM List. It's not too substantial since things have been so static for the last few months. I just compiled all of the additions/deletions that have been mentioned here lately.


----------



## JN99

Quick question on Comcast's DVRs. I had an older Motorola box (don't recall the model) that appered to work ok for 3D but was not listed as 3D compatible. So I "upgraded" to the DCX-3400 which is supposed to tbe the 3D compatible box. I don't really see any difference and don't like the new box. It's got an odd size so it doesn't fit well in the space I had the old box because it's slightly taller and doesn't fit well under the DVD player that sat on top of it because it's narrower and shorter.


So what is the difference? Is it really necessary to have the newer box? Granted, I only did a few minutes demo but as far as I could tell was getting 3D just fine with the older box.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JN99* /forum/post/19851389
> 
> 
> Quick question on Comcast's DVRs. I had an older Motorola box (don't recall the model) that appered to work ok for 3D but was not listed as 3D compatible. So I "upgraded" to the DCX-3400 which is supposed to tbe the 3D compatible box. I don't really see any difference and don't like the new box. It's got an odd size so it doesn't fit well in the space I had the old box because it's slightly taller and doesn't fit well under the DVD player that sat on top of it because it's narrower and shorter.
> 
> 
> So what is the difference? Is it really necessary to have the newer box? Granted, I only did a few minutes demo but as far as I could tell was getting 3D just fine with the older box.



The older boxes can only decode MPEG2. Most 3D programming will be transmitted in MPEG4, which requires the newer boxes to decode. There may still be some demo 3D programming encoded in MPEG2, but I'm pretty sure ESPN 3D and others will require an MPEG4 box.


----------



## JN99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyicemaker* /forum/post/19802053
> 
> 
> Is there a smaller HDMI receiver box available in the Seattle area other than the Motorola DCH3200. I have a flat screen on the wall and a small shelf below to hold the box, but the DCH3200 is SO big! Need something smaller to look more in place in a bedroom. No need for a DVR if that makes a difference.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameskollar* /forum/post/19802193
> 
> 
> The DCX3200M and RNG110 might work for you. There is a relatively easy way to get the DCX3200 if you have a need for Multiroom. You're guarenteed to get one as part of the Multiroom setup. It requires a truck roll so you'll need to call Comcast.
> 
> 
> The RNG110 is another solution an is slight smaller than the the DCX3200 but not by much. I've had lots of problems with this box but I was an early adopter. I was told that early releases of the boxes were problematic and that later versions work better so you're luck may be better than mine. That said, it's luck of the draw as to what you'll get at the Comcast store.
> 
> 
> These boxes are a LOT smaller than the DCH series. As an example, I have one of mine mounted under my kitchen cabinets and am using velcro to hold it in place. Works great.



I'm using the RNG110 and it has worked fine for the 4-5 months or so I have had it now (I think it has been that long). My situation was a little different in that I needed and HD box to fit behind a wall mounted LCD because there really is no shelf space. The RNG110 fit the bill and the setup has worked well. The box is completely hidden yet still responds to all remote commands w/o issue.


----------



## Grampa

Does anyone know whether the Motorola DCT3212 will output a signal over component and/or RF while connected to the TV via HDMI? I'm looking to hook up a second device, preferably component, but RF (coax) if necessary. Thanks.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/19853139
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Motorola DCT3212 will output a signal over component and/or RF while connected to the TV via HDMI? I'm looking to hook up a second device, preferably component, but RF (coax) if necessary. Thanks.



All outputs are active at all times. (Not sure there is a DCT3212, though.)


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/19854257
> 
> 
> All outputs are active at all times. (Not sure there is a DCT3212, though.)



Thanks. And yes, it's a DCT3412. Sorry.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Just an FYI: I created a Facebook group for Seattle area home theater enthusiasts: Seattle Home Theater Geeks


----------



## artshotwell

I've been having a problem with my Comcast DVR (DCH3416) where, at since their last software update, when I stop playing a recorded program, then delete it, the DVR resets the audio connection to my Onkyo receiver to all channel mono, from Dolby Digital. I have audio & video connected from the DVR via HDMI, with video going on my to TV via HDMI. Any suggestions? Or, anyone else see this???


----------



## rickeame

having major issues tonight -- a bunch of my hd's are not coming in (707 for example) and my premiums like HBO are just blank.


----------



## turbobeta

Hello, I am having issues receiving HD channels over QAM. Some work perfectly, some come in SD, and others are missing entirely.

I have looked on tvguide, titantv, and sillicondust for listings to verify, with no luck. I've also tried searching previous threads, and if there is any relevant info, I must have missed it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


Comcast in Queen Anne with HDTV connected directly to wall jack.


HD Missing channels entirely: 4.1 , 9.1

Receive in 480i instead of HD: 28.1 , 33.1 , 51.1

Work properly in HD: 5.1 , 7.1 , 11.1 , 13.1 , 16.1 , 22.1


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbobeta* /forum/post/19921032
> 
> 
> Hello, I am having issues receiving HD channels over QAM. Some work perfectly, some come in SD, and others are missing entirely.
> 
> I have looked on tvguide, titantv, and sillicondust for listings to verify, with no luck. I've also tried searching previous threads, and if there is any relevant info, I must have missed it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
> 
> 
> Comcast in Queen Anne with HDTV connected directly to wall jack.
> 
> 
> HD Missing channels entirely: 4.1 , 9.1
> 
> Receive in 480i instead of HD: 28.1 , 33.1 , 51.1
> 
> Work properly in HD: 5.1 , 7.1 , 11.1 , 13.1 , 16.1 , 22.1



Have you checked your signal strength? I'm able to get all those stations in my area with my QAM tuners. I have one tuner that struggles with 5.1, but it may be due to the location of the tuner in my house.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbobeta* /forum/post/19921032
> 
> 
> HD Missing channels entirely: 4.1 , 9.1
> 
> Receive in 480i instead of HD: 28.1 , 33.1 , 51.1
> 
> Work properly in HD: 5.1 , 7.1 , 11.1 , 13.1 , 16.1 , 22.1



28.1, 33.1, and 51.1 are only 480i. KBTC is available in HD on Comcast only in the North Sound where it was recently added; KUNS is not transmitted in HD at all. KWPX is available in HD, but the 33.1 PSIP points at the SD stream on 79-2; the HD stream must be tuned manually at 74-3.


4.1 and 9.1 share a transport channel (82). Try tuning 82-1 (which PSIP maps to 9.1) & 82-4 (4.1) manually. If that doesn't get you anywhere, there's likely ingress on the line that you'll have to deal with. KONG throws off several hundred thousand watts on OTA 31, which just happens to occupy the same spectrum as cable 82. It's pretty likely the culprit since you're on QA and so is their transmitter. Check your splitters/fittings/etc. to make sure that you're getting a clean signal and that nothing's leaking in.


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbobeta* /forum/post/19921032
> 
> 
> Hello, I am having issues receiving HD channels over QAM



This post from *pastiche* may help.


KUNS and KBTC are not currently available in HD on Seattle Comcast. KWPX is available in both HD and SD but may not have the PSIP data you are looking for. See *pastiche*'s chart.


KOMO and KCTS in HD are multiplexed on the same RF channel. You may have a trap in your feed or maybe poor signal quality.


----------



## rickeame

Question about DVR's (I feel stupid asking this): last night I was recording two things and I went to go to On Demand and my DVR said I was already recording something. This is the first I have seen this -- does On Demand take up a slot on the M-Card? Can you really not record two things *and* watch on demand at the same time?


This is a brand new AnyRoom DVR, so maybe it's different?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/20007933
> 
> 
> Question about DVR's (I feel stupid asking this): last night I was recording two things and I went to go to On Demand and my DVR said I was already recording something. This is the first I have seen this -- does On Demand take up a slot on the M-Card? Can you really not record two things *and* watch on demand at the same time?
> 
> 
> This is a brand new AnyRoom DVR, so maybe it's different?



Yep - although you're really just running out of TUNERS, nothing to do with cablecard specifically. If you're watching OnDemand, you're watching a cable channel, which requires a tuner - and both of your DVRs tuners were already in use. Only difference with OnDemand vs. regular cable channels is that it's dynamically-assigned, not a fixed channel.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Does anyone know if Versus 3D events (upcoming UFC) are shown on the regular Versus HD channel? Or are they shown on the xfinity 3D channel?


----------



## User7007

Just curious if anyone in the Greater Seattle Area owns the Ceton 2 or 4 tuner Cablecard solution for Windows and if they are using it with a Multistream capable card on Comcast??? Does Comcast even offer a Multistream cablecard in the Seattle Area? Would love to hear from someone local who has used this and what the bill rate rate is for a Multistream Cablecard etc.


Thanks!


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/20112709
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone in the Greater Seattle Area owns the Ceton 2 or 4 tuner Cablecard solution for Windows and if they are using it with a Multistream capable card on Comcast??? Does Comcast even offer a Multistream cablecard in the Seattle Area? Would love to hear from someone local who has used this and what the bill rate rate is for a Multistream Cablecard etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the 4 tuner Cablecard with the Ceton tuner and it works pretty well. It's easy to go pick it up and do a self install. The first cablecard is actually free. I have a second set top box so that I have access to on demand. The only issues I have is that occasionally either HBO or Comcast messes up the CCI bit on HBO and it's marked copy never.


----------



## User7007

Arbeck77,


Thanks fo the reply. So just so I am clear with your setup you are entitled to 1 FREE Cablecard per account. So does that mean with your Ceton 4-tuner card and your one cablecard you are able to tune to 4 different channels with all your extenders in the house? That means that the cablecard you have is multistream capable...??? That is great, I must have been mistaken but did not know that the cablecards now offered can tune into 4 different/seperate channels...I thought they were single tuner only...I am currently paying $15.00 Monthly DVR Fee, and $16.00 monthly fee ($8.00 a piece) for the HD Capable MOCA Tuners in the house in order to use the ANYRoom DVR Service...Currently re-thinking my setup...as far as monthly pricing goes...I would have to eat the investment up front, but then it may be a better setup in the long run....


Is there a extra $6 fee you are paying in the "so called" extra 3-Tuners you are using on the Ceton Tuner?


Thanks!


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/20119241
> 
> 
> Arbeck77,
> 
> 
> Thanks fo the reply. So just so I am clear with your setup you are entitled to 1 FREE Cablecard per account. So does that mean with your Ceton 4-tuner card and your one cablecard you are able to tune to 4 different channels with all your extenders in the house? That means that the cablecard you have is multistream capable...??? That is great, I must have been mistaken but did not know that the cablecards now offered can tune into 4 different/seperate channels...I thought they were single tuner only...I am currently paying $15.00 Monthly DVR Fee, and $16.00 monthly fee ($8.00 a piece) for the HD Capable MOCA Tuners in the house in order to use the ANYRoom DVR Service...Currently re-thinking my setup...as far as monthly pricing goes...I would have to eat the investment up front, but then it may be a better setup in the long run....
> 
> 
> Is there a extra $6 fee you are paying in the "so called" extra 3-Tuners you are using on the Ceton Tuner?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nope, there's no extra charge. The multi-stream card can actually do 6 streams at once if I'm not mistaken; but there is no device that can handle more than four. I only have one extender, but I have many times had all four tuners going at once. I don't believe Comcast gives out the single stream cable cards anymore at all unless you have a device so old it can't handle the multi stream card. The key to making things go smoothly though is to tell them you have a Tivo Premier. They at least know what that is.


----------



## arbeck77

Did Comcast do something with this channel? I've always had it, but yesterday it started saying I needed a subscription. I'm using a CableCard and all my other channels seem to be working.


----------



## bigpoppa206

I know they are playing with the clear QAM channels again, taking a moment for things to settle down.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did Comcast do something with this channel? I've always had it, but yesterday it started saying I needed a subscription. I'm using a CableCard and all my other channels seem to be working.



Can you see all the other sports package channels like MLB, NFL network?


----------



## sangwpark

I just read that TV-Japan (digital 245) is currently unencrypted to allow news coverage of the quake. Anyone know what QAM equivalent number is?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangwpark* /forum/post/20136414
> 
> 
> I just read that TV-Japan (digital 245) is currently unencrypted to allow news coverage of the quake. Anyone know what QAM equivalent number is?



Looks like 96-15.


----------



## mykee50

Hi everybody, I'm trying to find out if Comcast (Issaquah) has Reelz Network. "The Kennedy's" mini-series was moved from the History Channel (even though they produced it) to Reelz. I can't seem to find it. Any idea?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## wareagle

No Reelz channel, but the Kennedys is available On Demand.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/20274179
> 
> 
> No Reelz channel, but the Kennedys is available On Demand.



I just finished watching episode 7 this afternoon using On Demand and went to start episode 8 and it now says "Free with Subscription" not "Free" any more. I don't know what *subscription* they are talking about but apparently I don't have it. Thanks again Comcast.


update after Xfinity Chat session:

They are "working on it" so it appears it may be just a big F-up on their end. It is supposed to be available within an hour. Don't hold your breath. I will come back later to update.


second update: It still says "Free with Subscription" but when I tried it the episode played without an error message popping up. They sent some "signal" to my box and gave no explanation of what "subscription" it refers to. Oh well... back to the couch.


----------



## Clepto

The 'subscription' generally just means if the channel is part of the package you are paying for.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching episode 7 this afternoon using On Demand and went to start episode 8 and it now says "Free with Subscription" not "Free" any more. I don't know what *subscription* they are talking about but apparently I don't have it. Thanks again Comcast.
> 
> 
> update after Xfinity Chat session:
> 
> They are "working on it" so it appears it may be just a big F-up on their end. It is supposed to be available within an hour. Don't hold your breath. I will come back later to update.
> 
> 
> second update: It still says "Free with Subscription" but when I tried it the episode played without an error message popping up. They sent some "signal" to my box and gave no explanation of what "subscription" it refers to. Oh well... back to the couch.


----------



## quarque




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clepto* /forum/post/20305778
> 
> 
> The 'subscription' generally just means if the channel is part of the package you are paying for.



On Demand is not a "channel" and therefore can't be part of some channel package. All other On Demand is either FREE or a fee of a few dollars. The whole thing did not make sense, indicating a big F-up on their part.


----------



## arbeck77

Quote:

Originally Posted by *quarque* 
On Demand is not a "channel" and therefore can't be part of some channel package. All other On Demand is either FREE or a fee of a few dollars. The whole thing did not make sense, indicating a big F-up on their part.
I don't think you understand how On Demand works. If I don't subscribe to HBO, I can't watch HBO On Demand. So for the particular On Demand channel you are trying to view, you have to have the regular version of the channel in your package to access it.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/20312035
> 
> 
> On Demand is not a "channel ..."



Actually, On Demand is a channel. This was a question back in February, but I don't think it was ever answered.


On Demand _is_ a channel. If you are recording 2 items on your DVR, you can not watch something On Demand. I do not have Comcast service at my home, but I recently started spending a lot of time with a close friend that has Comcast.


Anyway, the point I want to make here is ... the 111.x, 112.x, 113.x, & 114.x MUX's on Wave Broadband is reserved for On Demand. While you are still viewing On Demand content, you are taken to another MUX to watch it. I am assuming that it is the same for Comcast.


----------



## jimre

OnDemand uses a "pool" of QAM channels, shared among everyone on your neighborhood fiber-optic hub. Whenever someone starts an OnDemand program, it's dynamically assigned to an un-used channel in that pool, and transmitted to your neighborhood on that channel. This is why you used to be able to scan thru QAM channels and see the OnDemand programs your neighbors were watching (they started scrambling these channels a couple years ago, to prevent people doing QAM channel scans from accidentally seeing adult content).


The OnDemand programs themselves can be free, they can be ala-carte pay-per-view, or they can be "free with subscription" (eg, free to HBO subscribers).


----------



## carmat06

Hi guys,


Hoping someone here can help me out. I am having a heck of a time tuning channel 105 KINGDT (qam 15-3). I have 5 tuners in my SageTV setup, and none of them get any reception on that channel. All others come in just fine. Makes me think something about my setup is filtering that frequency.


Right now, I have the coax out of the wall going to a drop amp ( EDA 2200 ) which then goes to a five way splitter to each tuner. Does something here ring out to you guys as a culprit?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## sixt5cuda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carmat06* /forum/post/20318166
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Hoping someone here can help me out. I am having a heck of a time tuning channel 105 KINGDT (qam 15-3). I have 5 tuners in my SageTV setup, and none of them get any reception on that channel. All others come in just fine. Makes me think something about my setup is filtering that frequency.
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the coax out of the wall going to a drop amp ) which then goes to a five way splitter to each tuner. Does something here ring out to you guys as a culprit?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have been having the same problem for at least a week. Right now, KingDT shows up completely blank when I tune to it.


(I am using 2 HDHomerun tuners and BeyondTV software)


----------



## storyid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixt5cuda* /forum/post/20318919
> 
> 
> I have been having the same problem for at least a week. Right now, KingDT shows up completely blank when I tune to it.
> 
> 
> (I am using 2 HDHomerun tuners and BeyondTV software)



Same here, it is a systemic problem with what channels Comcast uses to send KING5 over...they are among the lowest frequency, and thus if you have even somewhat low signal or a few splits, you will have trouble. All the TVs in my house, even with a powered amp that Comcast put in, have trouble getting it from time to time, and my HD Homerun almost ALWAYS has trouble with it







You can see for yourself if you are having troubles due to strength if you try the tap where it comes into your house instead of after it's in your house with a bunch of splitters...sad, there's not a lot that can be done about it (especially if you split 8-ways like I do, for my HD-Homeruns and so forth







)...


This could EASILY be solved by Comcast if they would broadcast it further up the foodchain, but of course, they don't


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/20317554
> 
> 
> OnDemand uses a "pool" of QAM channels, shared among everyone on your neighborhood fiber-optic hub. Whenever someone starts an OnDemand program, it's dynamically assigned to an un-used channel in that pool, and transmitted to your neighborhood on that channel. This is why you used to be able to scan thru QAM channels and see the OnDemand programs your neighbors were watching (they started scrambling these channels a couple years ago, to prevent people doing QAM channel scans from accidentally seeing adult content).
> 
> 
> The OnDemand programs themselves can be free, they can be ala-carte pay-per-view, or they can be "free with subscription" (eg, free to HBO subscribers).



Ironically, _this_ is the system that I am still able to use today on Wave Broadband. They have not worked on filtering this content (yet ... knock on wood). Jim, I appreciate the clarification to my confusing post above, HA HA!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid* /forum/post/20319788
> 
> 
> Same here, it is a systemic problem with what channels Comcast uses to send KING5 over...they are among the lowest frequency, and thus if you have even somewhat low signal or a few splits, you will have trouble. All the TVs in my house, even with a powered amp that Comcast put in, have trouble getting it from time to time, and my HD Homerun almost ALWAYS has trouble with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see for yourself if you are having troubles due to strength if you try the tap where it comes into your house instead of after it's in your house with a bunch of splitters...sad, there's not a lot that can be done about it (especially if you split 8-ways like I do, for my HD-Homeruns and so forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> 
> This could EASILY be solved by Comcast if they would broadcast it further up the foodchain, but of course, they don't



I had the same problem a few months ago - unable to tune KINGHD on my HD Homeruns. But then it mysteriously fixed itself and now works fine. It's still on the same MUX, 15-2 in my case. I didn't change anything in my house, either.


----------



## arbeck77

It looks like my dream of getting BBC HD in time for this years Doctor Who isn't going to happen. I'll have to torrent the damn thing again. Any one know if Comcast in Seattle is going to pick up this channel?


----------



## Nausicaa

Per Wiki, it looks like only DISH, Time Warner and COX have it at the moment, and even there, it's hit or miss. Which is better than just NYC, which was the case for some time.


So yeah, I'll just have to wait for the HD torrents like I do with _Top Gear_.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid* /forum/post/20319788
> 
> 
> Same here, it is a systemic problem with what channels Comcast uses to send KING5 over...they are among the lowest frequency, and thus if you have even somewhat low signal or a few splits, you will have trouble. All the TVs in my house, even with a powered amp that Comcast put in, have trouble getting it from time to time, and my HD Homerun almost ALWAYS has trouble with it



You might want to try an amplifier with pots for both Tilt & Gain.


Gain adjusts the relative boost across the amplifier's entire band.


Tilt allows you to adjust high frequency gain in relation to low frequency gain.


Between the two adjustments, you should be able to both amplify adequately and equalize signal strengh across the spectrum.


One other potential issue: cable channel 15 (127 MHz or so) lies within the aviation band. (108-137 MHz) Any bad cable/fittings that would allow any significant ingress on the line could potentially affect reception.


I would look at ANALOG channel 14 and channel 16. If they look relatively clean and crisp, I'd suspect ingress on channel 15. If they look snowy, I'd assume the amplifier to be insufficient or improperly adjusted.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Every one else lose the Travel Channel on clear QAM? I think it was at 116.83 (or 9)


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/20320983
> 
> 
> It looks like my dream of getting BBC HD in time for this years Doctor Who isn't going to happen. I'll have to torrent the damn thing again. Any one know if Comcast in Seattle is going to pick up this channel?



Doctor Who is available in Comcast On-Demand, in HD and 5.1 DD. Good thing, too, because I was going to download it on Playstation Network, but that is down for the count.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who is available in Comcast On-Demand, in HD and 5.1 DD. Good thing, too, because I was going to download it on Playstation Network, but that is down for the count.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleAl* /forum/post/20369794
> 
> 
> Doctor Who is available in Comcast On-Demand, in HD and 5.1 DD. Good thing, too, because I was going to download it on Playstation Network, but that is down for the count.



Do you know how soon after it airs it shows up?


----------



## distantmantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/20370414
> 
> 
> Do you know how soon after it airs it shows up?



The season premiere was up the next morning.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* /forum/post/20367565
> 
> 
> Every one else lose the Travel Channel on clear QAM? I think it was at 116.83 (or 9)



Yep, gone. It was only a matter of time: it's not part of limited basic and was always encrypted on the 38-X MUX.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Anyone else having issues with getting KVOS in the Seattle area since they changed name to ME-TV? It was at virtual channel 12.1, and I assume that stopped working due to the PSIP data changing with the name change. I think it was at either 110-1021 or 117-1021 normally. I did a couple of channel scans and my tv skips 110-1021 and I get a black screen on 117-1021. On my HD-DVR the channel is at 711 Mhz which corresponds to channel 110 but that is the one skipped now. Any ideas?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/20376964
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with getting KVOS in the Seattle area since they changed name to ME-TV? It was at virtual channel 12.1, and I assume that stopped working due to the PSIP data changing with the name change. I think it was at either 110-1021 or 117-1021 normally. I did a couple of channel scans and my tv skips 110-1021 and I get a black screen on 117-1021. On my HD-DVR the channel is at 711 Mhz which corresponds to channel 110 but that is the one skipped now. Any ideas?



I just rescanned on both my receivers.


On my LG (which can't decode PSIP over QAM), KVOS was 110-1021, as expected.


On my RJtech (which can), KVOS is 16-1021, not as expected. (I think the 16 is coming from KONG, which shares the 110-X MUX with KIRO and KVOS.)


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/20376964
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with getting KVOS in the Seattle area since they changed name to ME-TV? It was at virtual channel 12.1, and I assume that stopped working due to the PSIP data changing with the name change. I think it was at either 110-1021 or 117-1021 normally. I did a couple of channel scans and my tv skips 110-1021 and I get a black screen on 117-1021. On my HD-DVR the channel is at 711 Mhz which corresponds to channel 110 but that is the one skipped now. Any ideas?



The exact same experience here (Bham). It seemed to disappear about the same time they encrypted the Travel Channel. However, I did notice reception issues during the past month or so. Sometimes (117.1021) would drop out while watching, or sometimes it would be there and other times it wouldn't. I've had a couple of conversation with the CSRs at Comcast...I didn't know lobotomies were in fashion but they must be judging from those calls. I've also spoken to the KVOS engineer and mentioned the trouble with Comcast. I'll give him another call tomorrow and inform him that the Seattle area Comcast viewers are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The exact same experience here (Bham). It seemed to disappear about the same time they encrypted the Travel Channel. However, I did notice reception issues during the past month or so. Sometimes (117.1021) would drop out while watching, or sometimes it would be there and other times it wouldn't. I've had a couple of conversation with the CSRs at Comcast...I didn't know lobotomies were in fashion but they must be judging from those calls. I've also spoken to the KVOS engineer and mentioned the trouble with Comcast. I'll give him another call tomorrow and inform him that the Seattle area Comcast viewers are experiencing the same problem.



After I posted I noticed that the channel had copyright protection on CCI 0x02 and RC Flag 0x01. I emailed the station manager and he replied quickly but have not rescanned yet. The cci has been removed though, checked through the set-top. The scan takes a while.


----------



## levibluewa

Capt....I sent you a PM.


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Capt....I sent you a PM.



Anyone having comcast prblems in Seattle area tonight?


----------



## levibluewa

Yeah! KVOS / Comcast problem solved.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah! KVOS / Comcast problem solved.



Many thanks to levibluewa for his part in contacting the right people! KVOS staff were very helpful and quick to respond to my inquiries as well. I can get the station at 110.12 now.


----------



## pastiche

Rescanned after I lost KZJO, and noticed:


KZJO's bumped over to 15-1 (22-1, My Network TV) and 15-4 (22-3, Antenna TV) where KING has been living on 15-2 (5-1, NBC) and 15-3 (5-2 Universal Sports).


And, all of the following are currently unencrypted:


33-6 Hallmark Movie

90-4 G4

107-2 Biography

107-3 History International

107-9 Style

108-5 Bloomberg

114-5 Sprout

114-12 Lifetime Movie


Attached is an update of the QAM list. Includes the above changes, plus the addition of the 110-12 PSIP to KVOS.


----------



## levibluewa

interesting!!!!


Up here, I noticed this morning around 5am that 22.1 and 22.3 were missing. Sometime this morning they returned where they belong. I'll have to do a scan tonight and see if any of those other channels you mentioned show up here.


----------



## levibluewa

Sony tvs. 1 left 22.1 and 22.3 where they belong. The 2nd put them at 15.1 and 15.4 with 22.1 and 22.3 blank. The 3rd found 15.1 (KZJO) but not 15.4, although you could punch in 15.4 and it would tune to Antennatv, but there was no way to save it. Then I noticed that it also found and listed duplicate 22.1 and 22.3 (2 of each) one being blank and its neighbor displaying the signal.


All 3 found: 33.6, 90.4, 107.2, 107.3, 107.9, 108.5, 114.5 and 114.12.


Also 1 tv displays channel 12.1 MEtv at 110.12 and 110.1021.


Crazy!


----------



## levibluewa

After running "Auto Program" (which erases everything including the channel captions & favorites) over "Add Digital Channels" ... 22.1 and 22.3 are back where they belong.


----------



## levibluewa

89.13 Tennis Channel is showing.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20475389
> 
> 
> 89.13 Tennis Channel is showing.



... and in HD on

45-8640

123-8640


I doubt it will last long.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3* /forum/post/20477516
> 
> 
> ... and in HD on
> 
> 45-8640
> 
> 123-8640
> 
> 
> I doubt it will last long.



It's their annual free preview:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...n_Freeview.php


----------



## chidofu

I am also having problems with KING. I have an HTPC running Windows 7 Media Center with a Hauppauge 2250. I do not see the numbers 15-2 anywhere. When I run a scan in WMC King5 HD shows up as 5.1. KOMO comes in super clear at 4.1 and also comes in HD at 82.4. But I can't find King5 at any other number.


I had the Comcast technician out today and he checked my signal. He found initially that it was very low (-12 db). He said acceptable was in the -8 to +8 db range. He checked the signal at the house and it was +9 db. He also found some interference in the line. He changed some cables and was able to remove the interference and get by signal at the tuner card to +2 db. It does look better but am still having problems with pixelation on 5.1.


Any thoughts or suggestions? If an amplifier will work can someone recommend something that will work and give some advice on where to install it? I bought one of the Levitron amplifiers at Lowes a while ago and took it back because nothing worked at all when it was in the loop. I am also willing to buy a new tuner card if there is a card that will be better for tuning these low frequency clear QAM signals.


----------



## chidofu

My scan also found Discovery Channel at 8.1. That doesn't show up on pastiche's list. It also does not work if I try to tune it. Is it unusual that my scan would find the channel but then there is no signal?


----------



## brad880

I have similar problems with KING and a Hauppauge 2250. I get nothing but pixelation when trying to use the 2250 to tune in KING. Strangely, I have a cheap USB tuner that does receive KING crystal clear (KWorld UB435-Q). I set Media Center to use the 2250 for all of the channels it can receive since it is the better device and is quicker overall when changing channels and set the KWorld tuner as the primary for KING. One thing to note, this tuner can be buggy. I have found that leaving the PC on all the time and disabling sleep mode cures it for the most part. I also have a Channel Master 3414 Distribution Amplifier since I have two USB tuners and the 2250.


----------



## jhachey

New this morning:


Fox Soccer Channel HD - 618

Oxygen HD - 682

Home Shopping Network HD - 683

Hallmark Channel HD - 702


----------



## ssb201




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/20511907
> 
> 
> New this morning:
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel HD - 618
> 
> Oxygen HD - 682
> 
> Home Shopping Network HD - 683
> 
> Hallmark Channel HD - 702



At the same time they added the new channels they removed all the extra Starz HD channels (Edge, Family, etc.).


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New this morning:
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel HD - 618
> 
> Oxygen HD - 682
> 
> Home Shopping Network HD - 683
> 
> Hallmark Channel HD - 702



Fox Soccer channel HD! Sweet.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssb201* /forum/post/20524712
> 
> 
> At the same time they added the new channels they removed all the extra Starz HD channels (Edge, Family, etc.).



Looks like they also took out HBO Comedy, Showtime Extreme, and Showcase, in addition to Starz Comedy, Starz Kids and Family, and Starz Edge.


I subscribe to all of the premiums, so I'm a bit disappointed, although I have to admit that there wasn't a whole lot on the secondary premium channels that didn't also turn up on the primary premium channels.


We'll probably get them back when Comcast cuts the remaining analogs like they did in Philly, where they now have 150 HD channels.


I am bummed to lose anything in order to add HSN. Talk about a waste of bandwidth...


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/20526644
> 
> 
> Looks like they also took out HBO Comedy, Showtime Extreme, and Showcase, in addition to Starz Comedy, Starz Kids and Family, and Starz Edge.



They also dropped 589 TMC XTRA HD.


I called Comcast and was told that the programing would all be available on demand. When I explained that I don't have on demand, I was told: "That was your choice."


----------



## arbeck77

I'd be willing to trade all three of these:


Oxygen HD - 682

Home Shopping Network HD - 683

Hallmark Channel HD - 702


For BBC America HD. Torrents it is then.


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/20526644
> 
> 
> We'll probably get them back when Comcast cuts the remaining analogs like they did in Philly, where they now have 150 HD channels.



Any ideas when Comcast is going to do that here in the Seattle area?


----------



## bigpoppa206

Well considering the amount of artifacts and generally poor reception I've gotten over the last 3 weeks, I'd say they are up to something on the network now. Both TV and Internet are having tons of dropouts.


----------



## distantmantra

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206* 
Well considering the amount of artifacts and generally poor reception I've gotten over the last 3 weeks, I'd say they are up to something on the network now. Both TV and Internet are having tons of dropouts.
Glad to know I'm not the only one. My internet has been consistently crapping out on Sunday evenings for the last three weeks.


----------



## hergertr

Just got my Comcast bill with new rates. Little upgrades and higher fees. In addition to the new rates there is a listing of the different tiers and the channels. Listed under Limited Cable: 102 KBTC Worldview and 108 KBTC HD for Marysville and Arlington. Knowing that KBTC now has a transmitter in Mount Constitution on Orcas Island, serving areas of Snohomish County makes some sense. KVOS also has their transmitter there and it is available in King County. Why doesn't Comcast have these channels serving other areas? Suggestion: eliminate duplication of ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD (173 vs 623 and 174 vs 624) and add the KBTC channels. Further investigation doesn't list 173 or 174 anywhere in the channel listings yet they are still provided to my home.


----------



## mpa25

I'm looking into downgrading my Comcast service to their basic cable plan and getting rid of the HDDVR and using a digital tuner for my PC. I've had enough of the ridiculous rate hikes over the last couple of years. I discovered this thread while researching Comcast clear QAM in the Seattle area and was curious if anyone might have any suggestions/recommendations on the best tuners to use. From what I've read Hauppage is the way to go. Do any of you use an XBox 360 or any other device as a Windows Media Center Extender? I've done a fair amount of research on this, but thought I'd ask others with more experience before purchasing anything. If there is a more appropriate thread that my question could be addressed in or if I should start a new one please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/20572692
> 
> 
> Knowing that KBTC now has a transmitter in Mount Constitution on Orcas Island, serving areas of Snohomish County makes some sense. KVOS also has their transmitter there and it is available in King County. Why doesn't Comcast have these channels serving other areas? Suggestion: eliminate duplication of ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD (173 vs 623 and 174 vs 624) and add the KBTC channels.



There is room for KBTC HD & KBTC WorldView in the North Sound becuase KVOS gave up its analog 12 slot to get digital coverage system-wide. (KBTC's digital feeds are on physical channel 12-X in those areas.) KBTC hasn't given up its analog slot in Seattle or the South Sound, so that bandwidth can't be repurposed yet.


ESPN HD & ESPN 2 HD are only on the wire once; there are two logical channels assigned to each, though. That doesn't use more bandwidth.


As far as I can tell, the biggest bandwidth waste right now is the duplication of a few entire MUXes that carry the same channels. 34-X/91-X, 36-X/83-X, 37-X/84-X, 38-X/116-X.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpa25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking into downgrading my Comcast service to their basic cable plan and getting rid of the HDDVR and using a digital tuner for my PC. I've had enough of the ridiculous rate hikes over the last couple of years. I discovered this thread while researching Comcast clear QAM in the Seattle area and was curious if anyone might have any suggestions/recommendations on the best tuners to use. From what I've read Hauppage is the way to go. Do any of you use an XBox 360 or any other device as a Windows Media Center Extender? I've done a fair amount of research on this, but thought I'd ask others with more experience before purchasing anything. If there is a more appropriate thread that my question could be addressed in or if I should start a new one please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!



To might want to look into the new HD Homerun Prime 3Tuner box.


----------



## arbeck77

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mpa25* 
I'm looking into downgrading my Comcast service to their basic cable plan and getting rid of the HDDVR and using a digital tuner for my PC. I've had enough of the ridiculous rate hikes over the last couple of years. I discovered this thread while researching Comcast clear QAM in the Seattle area and was curious if anyone might have any suggestions/recommendations on the best tuners to use. From what I've read Hauppage is the way to go. Do any of you use an XBox 360 or any other device as a Windows Media Center Extender? I've done a fair amount of research on this, but thought I'd ask others with more experience before purchasing anything. If there is a more appropriate thread that my question could be addressed in or if I should start a new one please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!
I have the Ceton 4 tuner card with a cable card from comcast. I use WMC and an Xbox 360 as an extender. I really haven't had many problems at all.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpa25* /forum/post/20573844
> 
> 
> I'm looking into downgrading my Comcast service to their basic cable plan and getting rid of the HDDVR and using a digital tuner for my PC. I've had enough of the ridiculous rate hikes over the last couple of years. I discovered this thread while researching Comcast clear QAM in the Seattle area and was curious if anyone might have any suggestions/recommendations on the best tuners to use. From what I've read Hauppage is the way to go. Do any of you use an XBox 360 or any other device as a Windows Media Center Extender? I've done a fair amount of research on this, but thought I'd ask others with more experience before purchasing anything. If there is a more appropriate thread that my question could be addressed in or if I should start a new one please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!



I'm using a FusionHDTV dual tuner card and Windows Media Center on Windows 7. Pretty solid!


----------



## mpa25

Thanks WiFi-Spy, arbeck77 and bigpoppa206 for the suggestions. I really appreciate your feedback. All of the options you listed look like good ones. It will be tough deciding which tuner will ultimately work best for me. I noticed that both the HD Homerun Prime3 and Ceton InfiniTV 4 run between $250-$300 which seems like quite a bit to spend up front. Considering that Comcast charges me $16 a month just to borrow their box though, it doesn't seem like too much. I'd just hope I could get a couple years use out of it before the technology becomes outdated. It looks to me that the primary difference between the Homerun Prime and Homerun is the ability to use a CableCARD with the Prime. Is that correct? I do like the flexibility of the Prime vs. the InfiniTV 4, but the InfiniTV 4 seems to get a lot of good reviews. Not sure I need anything more than a dual tuner though. Once again, thanks for the suggestions. If you have any links to any other online resources I'd appreciate those too. Just trying to educate myself. Take care!


----------



## stardrab

For some reason, Comcast charged me $21.62 for limited cable this month, versus $14.96 last month. The price increase list included with my last bill showed that limited cable was staying the same price ($14.96).


I'll be calling tomorrow to get this corrected, but wanted to give everyone a heads up to check their bill...


I'm in Unincorporated King County, by the way.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpa25* /forum/post/20596230
> 
> 
> Thanks WiFi-Spy, arbeck77 and bigpoppa206 for the suggestions. I really appreciate your feedback. All of the options you listed look like good ones. It will be tough deciding which tuner will ultimately work best for me. I noticed that both the HD Homerun Prime3 and Ceton InfiniTV 4 run between $250-$300 which seems like quite a bit to spend up front. Considering that Comcast charges me $16 a month just to borrow their box though, it doesn't seem like too much. I'd just hope I could get a couple years use out of it before the technology becomes outdated. It looks to me that the primary difference between the Homerun Prime and Homerun is the ability to use a CableCARD with the Prime. Is that correct? I do like the flexibility of the Prime vs. the InfiniTV 4, but the InfiniTV 4 seems to get a lot of good reviews. Not sure I need anything more than a dual tuner though. Once again, thanks for the suggestions. If you have any links to any other online resources I'd appreciate those too. Just trying to educate myself. Take care!



Keep in mind that you need the cable card to tune any channel that is not in clear QAM. If you want ESPN or any of the higher cable channels the Homerun isn't an option.


The Homerun Prime is slightly more flexible with the initial install (you don't have to open a computer case to put it in), but once they are both installed the flexibility argument kind of goes away. You can bridge the tuners on Ceton and get the same network tuner flexibility that the Homerun Prime provides.


You may not think you need more than two tuners, but once you start living with four, you don't know how you could ever go back. At least once a month I end up using all four tuners at one time. And there's even been a couple of times where i was watching a live sporting event and had to stop or reschedule a recording because I was out of tuners.


----------



## levibluewa

It wasn't a $5 late fee was it...they love doing that stuff


----------



## mpa25

Thanks for the additional information comparing the three products arbeck77. I think I can rule out the Homerun with the information that you provided.


----------



## levibluewa

It appears that the new channel "additions" have disappeared at least in the north sound...g4, lmn, cspan3!, bloom, etc.


----------



## levibluewa

33-6 Hallmark Movie

90-4 G4

107-2 Biography

107-3 History International

107-9 Style

108-5 Bloomberg

114-5 Sprout

114-12 Lifetime Movie


Gone...along with CSPAN3.


----------



## getnate12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20610531
> 
> 
> 33-6 Hallmark Movie
> 
> 90-4 G4
> 
> 107-2 Biography
> 
> 107-3 History International
> 
> 107-9 Style
> 
> 108-5 Bloomberg
> 
> 114-5 Sprout
> 
> 114-12 Lifetime Movie
> 
> 
> Gone...along with CSPAN3.



On Wednesday Comcast encrypted them at my house too (North Bellevue). I was really enjoying the History Channel


----------



## Steveo369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnate12345* /forum/post/20613343
> 
> 
> On Wednesday Comcast encrypted them at my house too (North Bellevue). I was really enjoying the History Channel



Agreed. I was really enjoying the 'preview' of G4.


I noticed that the change also swapped the channel for NWCN, which is how I noticed the change yesterday (or the day before)


How often do these QAM changes occur? I've been running pretty solid on most of the basic channels for awhile now, but had a tuner drop problem so had to re-set my 7MC TV setup a few weeks ago. Was nicely surprised to find these extra channels, and then disappointed to have them yanked.


The fact that there's ZERO support for QAM tuning or at least channel maps from Comcast only continues to reinforce that if I actually start subscribing to pay TV at more than $15/month, it will NOT be with them.


----------



## pastiche

Updated list with recent changes:


Removed 33-6 Hallmark Movie, 90-4 G4, 107-2 Biography, 107-3 History International, 107-9 Style, 108-4 C-SPAN3, 108-5 Bloomberg, 114-5 Sprout, 114-12 Lifetime Movie


Added 108-14 Investigation Discovery, 114-9 movieplex



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo369* /forum/post/20617159
> 
> 
> How often do these QAM changes occur?



Some things are pretty static: if memory serves, the content of the MUXes on 79-X, 80-X, and 82-X hasn't moved in at least 5 or 6 years. Some has moved once or twice during that time, such as that on 110-X and 111-X. Yet other programming has moved relatively frequently, such KING and KZJO, currently on 15-X.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voyager6868* /forum/post/20596381
> 
> 
> For some reason, Comcast charged me $21.62 for limited cable this month, versus $14.96 last month. The price increase list included with my last bill showed that limited cable was staying the same price ($14.96).
> 
> 
> I'll be calling tomorrow to get this corrected, but wanted to give everyone a heads up to check their bill...
> 
> 
> I'm in Unincorporated King County, by the way.



To other readers - What is the pricing of Limited Basic in your area? It's $19.49 in the City of SeaTac. The prices vary a little bit depending on your local franchise authority. It would be helpful to have a PDF file listing the rates.


Comcast's lack of support for QAM tuning, and their high pricing for HD boxes and "HD technology fees", is a huge turn-off.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/20620649
> 
> 
> To other readers - What is the pricing of Limited Basic in your area? It's $19.49 in the City of SeaTac. The prices vary a little bit depending on your local franchise authority. It would be helpful to have a PDF file listing the rates.
> 
> 
> Comcast's lack of support for QAM tuning, and their high pricing for HD boxes and "HD technology fees", is a huge turn-off.



Wow, I didn't know it varied THAT much, but Limited Basic is only $13.73/mo in Seattle.


Comcast at least acknowledges that you can receive broadcast HD without Comcast equipment, now, which is an improvement over a few years ago:

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...8-422d9f0cb57e -- "... you can continue to receive the Limited Basic channels (including broadcast HD) without Comcast equipment..."


----------



## thefalcon2k

I was curious, Along with the A28-R8 guide, what is the firmware version running on the guide now? I have Wave Broadband, and the firmware was just updated to 24.74. I can't find any information on this.


----------



## levibluewa

68.1-68.10 and 95.13 - 95.14....


Directv is running a free promo July 14-20th...I'm guessing Comcast is doing the same.


----------



## hergertr

I just received my July bill from Comcast with the rate increases they implemented for July and one of my promotions coming off. I have an HD DVR and three other standard HD boxes and digital preferred service along with 20 mbps Internet. With essentially no change in service and previously receiving HBO on a free promotion my bill has gone from just under $136 in December to over $168 per month. As normal, when promotions run out I called Comcast to see how I could lower my bill. The first thing they offered was the voice bundle. I tried that before and found out that they would replace the modem I own and charge the rental fee for the Internet/voice modem, saving me nothing. The CSR would not budge on anything and wouldn't elevate my call. Previously when I've called, there has been no problem getting some other kind of promotion and getting my bill to a reasonable level. The CSR kept saying their rates are "market level" and wouldn't consider how to make me happy. Based on other services I have, I will try again later to see if I can talk to another CSR who might be willing to lower my costs. I do need to consider other options at this point, but I'm not sure the best course of action. The only thing I'm considering is dropping the preferred digital, but my wife watches OWN quite a bit and I watch a few other channels occasionally. Satellite is a possibility but many trees in my neigborhood makes it limited.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr* /forum/post/20703054
> 
> 
> ... As normal, when promotions run out I called Comcast to see how I could lower my bill. The first thing they offered was the voice bundle. I tried that before and found out that they would replace the modem I own and charge the rental fee for the Internet/voice modem, saving me nothing. The CSR would not budge on anything and wouldn't elevate my call. Previously when I've called, there has been no problem getting some other kind of promotion and getting my bill to a reasonable level. The CSR kept saying their rates are "market level" and wouldn't consider how to make me happy. Based on other services I have, I will try again later to see if I can talk to another CSR who might be willing to lower my costs.....



Try visiting the Comcast kiosks at one of the local malls (i.e. Southcenter, Northgate). In my experience and that of other friends, Comcast's mall kiosk agents seem to "go the extra mile" to find really good promotional deals to retain existing customers.


----------



## Dartman

Also like you said, try calling again and getting a different rep on the phone. Some will just work harder to keep a customer and do their job. You might also want to try the online chat/help desk as they will sometimes set you up quickly too.

I live in Portland but a rep actually showed up at my door and offered me a HD upgrade, phone, and net for less then I was paying for all 3 before plus now I get a HD box for free and all the HD channels I didn't want to pay extra for. I also got Stars free for a year but yes, I had to use their modem/cable box which costs me 5 bucks a month







As far as I can tell so far for either area you can't just buy the unit and use it as they want to rent you the box and wont authorize any you might find online as most are stolen or not setup for here, plus the extra 5 a month they squeeze outa us again.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hergertr*
I tried that before and found out that they would replace the modem I own and charge the rental fee for the Internet/voice modem, saving me nothing.
You can buy your own voice modem. They run about $100 for a docsis2 and about $150 for a docsis3. I'd suggest the d3 modem to help future proof yourself. In about 22 months you get your full ROI assuming you did not need to replace it. I've had the phone for over 4 years and replaced the modem twice. The first time I knocked it over and It stopped working a week later.


Cable boxes are not sold to consumers in the US. For that you can buy a TiVo, Moxi, or build an HTPC and lease a CableCARD. I hear the TiVo Premiere is being tested to work with On Demand in San Francisco.


----------



## Dartman

Well actually I meant the combo modem/phone unit, I also had a very nice OLD Motorola that had worked well for me since about 95 when I first signed up for the net through them, can't use it now with the telephone function so I have to pay 5 bucks a month for their unit. The TV HD box they gave me free and don't charge rent for here now.

They used to actually give you a price break on the net if you had your own modem but they took it back a few months after I paid 200 for mine









Here in Portland so far they claim you can't buy or use a modem from anywhere else even though I see plenty online on eBay for sale, even though I'm sure many of them are just from former users that never turned them in. Some of them have to be legit units but either way we can't use our own yet here, just a single modem without voice/phone built in.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

I'm near Seattle so the policies may be different. You can buy the internet/voice modems from Best Buy, or buy the one they install although they don't advertise that. If you buy one from ebay or craig's the modem may actually be owned by the company and were never returned. Other than that I think you can add any purchased regular modem, I think it may even be a government rule but I can't be sure of that.


----------



## sastimac

Remember to register the voice modem at Best Buy when you buy it. That's the ONLY way to get it registered on the Comcast system. I was sent back and forth between Comcast and Best Buy because there was no one at the Comcast kiosk at Best Buy to register the modem. I had to catch the kiosk attendee at the kiosk (supposed to be there) to register the modem. A real pain 'cause I missed that step and Comcast said only the kiosk could perform the registration.


----------



## Dartman

Well Comcast has been known to either lie or stretch the truth when trying to get you to use their gear and not try to do anything yourself so I might have to go to a Best Buy here in my area and see what happens.

Last I heard you couldn't buy your own voice modem here but I was also told you couldn't tune any channels with your own clear QAM tuner, or get anything in HD which was false until recently when they encrypted almost everything but the locals.

Of course Portland may be completely different or they're just trying to keep as many customers renting gear as possible...


----------



## sastimac

Question (I know this is old, but I forgot the answer): Can I record off the DVH6416 using the 1394 port?


----------



## levibluewa

ID and MOVIEPLEX were gone last night. DISNEY was there and now isn't. Oh, someone is playing with those Comcast buttons again


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question (I know this is old, but I forgot the answer): Can I record off the DVH6416 using the 1394 port?



Yes, but I haven't messed around with it in 6 years..... Know anyone that wants 100+ D-VHS tapes and a JVC D-VHS deck?


----------



## flashbacck

Is anyone else having problems with low signal strength for KOMODT (82-4)?


It isn't coming in for me on my TV's QAM tuner or my HDHomerun. The HDHomerun shows signal strength on 82 at 37%. I've tried removing splitters and plugging the cable line directly into my hdhromerun, and signal strength doesn't improve. Other channels come in at 80-90% anyway.


edit: oh, n/m I guess it was just moved to 18-4


----------



## levibluewa

9.1 and 9.3 is out here (N Sound) at the moment.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/20703485
> 
> 
> Try visiting the Comcast kiosks at one of the local malls (i.e. Southcenter, Northgate). In my experience and that of other friends, Comcast's mall kiosk agents seem to "go the extra mile" to find really good promotional deals to retain existing customers.



Went to the Northgate Mall this afternoon to talk to one of the Comcast (Xfinity) reps at their kiosk. Basically got the same story there as on the phone. Pointed out that I have been a TCI, AT&T, Comcast customer since 1996 and asked if loyalty is a factor. He avoided that. He told me about MyTV choices and pushed TriplePlay, neither of which would save any money. One suggestion he proposed is to take TriplePlay and say I already have the Internet/Voice modem and then not use it. I suspect there might be an installation charge though. I'm not willing to buy another modem or get charged for the rental fee. I own my own DOCSIS3 modem and don't want to change. At least there, I'd get the promotion for one year and get some movie channels for about the same money I'm paying now whick is over $30 more than I was paying in December for less service. He also said their policy is changing because they don't feel there is any competition now that FIOS is dead and the satellites aren't as good. I'm in the Frontier area so Quest/CenturyLink is not an option. It must be real nice for a large company to essentially have a monopoly on cable services in our area. They managed to run off the competition. I'll now look at satellite seriously to do price comparisons.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20756477
> 
> 
> 9.1 and 9.3 is out here (N Sound) at the moment.



9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 4.1, 4.2 for areas north of seattle all moved to a new qam. They moved from 82 to 18. So you may need to do a channel scan to get them back again. I am scanning now.


----------



## pastiche

Updated list with recent changes:


Removed 108-14 Investigation Discovery, 114-9 movieplex


Moved 82-X KCTS/KOMO to 18-X


----------



## levibluewa

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* 
9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 4.1, 4.2 for areas north of seattle all moved to a new qam. They moved from 82 to 18. So you may need to do a channel scan to get them back again. I am scanning now.
Hey Capt...Yep, that's what happened here. "Add Digital Channels" found the new, idiotic, locations, which drove me nuts, so I proceeded to "Auto Program" 5 tvs...which put everything back where they're suppose to be...(4.1, 4.2 ... 9.1, 9.2, 9.3), but it probably took me 5 hours to re-label everything and get back to square 1. Thanks Comcast!


Oh...and I tried to tell a friend about a program on UWtv. She has a Comcast box and couldn't find it. The Comcast CSR informed me that QAM tuners pick up channels NOT available with THEIR boxes. DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE???


----------



## randman11

Has anybody who had installed the Ceton InfiniTV lost any channels? I just got this last week and noticed I am missing HDNET (says subscription required), but appear to be getting everything else (at least the ones I usually watch).


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20762885
> 
> 
> Hey Capt...Yep, that's what happened here. ...
> 
> Oh...and I tried to tell a friend about a program on UWtv. She has a Comcast box and couldn't find it. The Comcast CSR informed me that QAM tuners pick up channels NOT available with THEIR boxes. DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE???



My South King County box has City Councils for Auburn, Tukwila, Kent, Renton, and maybe a few more accessible via QAM. Only one appears in the appropriate slot via the Comcast HD box. (And I was recently informed by another utility company that it was "impossible" to include a useful software function in their software. just as I was informed long ago by another group that it was "impossible" for software to have a list of names track a list of numbers used within the software.)


I suggest that Comcast pay its software designers more and its managers less.

sam


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/20766291
> 
> 
> Has anybody who had installed the Ceton InfiniTV lost any channels? I just got this last week and noticed I am missing HDNET (says subscription required), but appear to be getting everything else (at least the ones I usually watch).



I haven't noticed any channels missing of the ones I watch. I can check HDNET when I get home. You could also try calling comcast, they may have switched it to a different tier, or they could be broken.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy* /forum/post/20620649
> 
> 
> To other readers - What is the pricing of Limited Basic in your area? It's $19.49 in the City of SeaTac. The prices vary a little bit depending on your local franchise authority. It would be helpful to have a PDF file listing the rates.



Well, after a 2 1/2 year hiatus from Comcast (I moved, but I'm back now) ... here is the official rates in the "new customer" packet (Kitsap County area only).

*Limited Cable*

Bremerton: $16.81

Kitsap County (Unincorporated): $17.31

Poulsbo: 19.03

Bainbridge, Hansville, other ares of Unincorporated Kitsap County: $20.37


Again, this does not cover King, Pierce, Snohomish and other surrounding counties.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20762885
> 
> 
> Oh...and I tried to tell a friend about a program on UWtv. She has a Comcast box and couldn't find it. The Comcast CSR informed me that QAM tuners pick up channels NOT available with THEIR boxes. DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE???



It makes sense, but only if you think about it from a business perspective rather than a technological perspective:


In the case of UWTV, it's carried on most Comcast headends in Western Washington, so it's logical to carry it on a QAM MUX that's carried system-wide. Since Limited Basic must be unencrypted, it's therefore going to be unencrypted system-wide, since either non-carriage at some headends or encryption at only some headends would require a localized MUX to be encoded (more hardware, higher cost) for each headend that differs from the prevailing lineup.


Similarly, in the cases of the 117-X PEG channels that Weil pointed out, there aren't enough PEG channels to 'fill' a MUX with the customary 10-12 SD channels, so an economy of scale can be had by encoding, for example, the Seattle, Shoreline, and Lake Forest Park PEG channels on one MUX. That's one encoder serving three municipalities and five franchise areas (Comcast serves three of Seattle's four), further reducing cost.


Why not deliver everything on the wire to Comcast's equipment? It's only a guess, but I'd assume it's licensing. Each PEG channel would have to license its carried programming for a larger area, and since the PEG channels are generally run by governmental/educational entities, increased licensing fees to deliver programming outside of their juristictions would likely seem absurd.


In the case of UWTV, at least as of mid-2010, there were talks between the City of Bellingham, WWU, and the UW to bring it to that area: http://www.cob.org/documents/issues/...assessment.pdf


----------



## thefalcon2k

Here in Bremerton, my cable box gets UWTV, but I can only pick up UW2.TV via my QAM tuner.


----------



## troublebound

A note on my latest bill:

_Important Account Information


On Tuesday, September 20, 2011, the following channel changes will be made in your area.


Channel 93 *KVOS Cool TV* will launch on the Digital Limited tier of service and channels 727 *Galavision HD* and 244 *MYX* will launch on the Digital Preferred tier of service.


Channel 162 *BBC America* will move from the Digital Preferred tier to the Digital Starter tier and channels 646 *Bloomberg HD* and 647 *BBC America HD* will be launched on the Digital Starter tier.


Channels 548 *HBO Zone HD*, 545 *HBO Family HD*, 564 *Moremax HD* and 571 *Showtime Too HD* will be removed from the Premium tier and channels 242 *GMA Pinoy* and 243 *GMA Life* will launch on the A La Carte tier.


These changes will be made automatically and will require no action on your part._


----------



## oversight

What area are you in? Good news about BBCA HD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/20819524
> 
> 
> A note on my latest bill:
> 
> _Important Account Information
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, September 20, 2011, the following channel changes will be made in your area.
> 
> 
> Channel 93 *KVOS Cool TV* will launch on the Digital Limited tier of service and channels 727 *Galavision HD* and 244 *MYX* will launch on the Digital Preferred tier of service.
> 
> 
> Channel 162 *BBC America* will move from the Digital Preferred tier to the Digital Starter tier and channels 646 *Bloomberg HD* and 647 *BBC America HD* will be launched on the Digital Starter tier.
> 
> 
> Channels 548 *HBO Zone HD*, 545 *HBO Family HD*, 564 *Moremax HD* and 571 *Showtime Too HD* will be removed from the Premium tier and channels 242 *GMA Pinoy* and 243 *GMA Life* will launch on the A La Carte tier.
> 
> 
> These changes will be made automatically and will require no action on your part._


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/20820907
> 
> 
> What area are you in? Good news about BBCA HD.



Darn shame it will happen after the end of the current series of Doctor Who and the new series of Top Gear, both of which look nice in HD on the BBC.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight* /forum/post/20820907
> 
> 
> What area are you in? Good news about BBCA HD.



Lake Forest Park

WA0160


The $2.50 credit is on the bill now for "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment" for a TiVo with CableCARD.


----------



## quarque

Has anyone tried getting the "over 60" discount from Comcast? A rep told me that customers over 60 are entitled to a 10% discount just for being "old". He said they do not advertise this (surprise).


----------



## User7007

Just wanted to get an idea on what people are paying for their Comcast Cablecard? There seems to be some confusion over at the Comcast customer service on what a subscriber is entitled to when they have a cable plan with them. I currently have a Triple Play package with HD Prefereed Plus and am paying for any room HD-DVR, and 2 Anyroom (MOCA) HD receivers ($8.00 Each). According to the Comcast Summer Price Guide the 1st Cable Card is shown in the brochure as $0.00. Each additional Cabecard is $1.50 Per month rental fee, Last night the representative on the phone while activating the 1st Cablecard stated that becuase I already have a HD DVR that counts as my 1st box and therefore if I want to activate the Cablecard I would have to pay the additional $8.00 monthly fee to have that fully activated in order to receive the Premium channels I subscribe to (HBO, STARS etc) etc. I am curious what others are paying and if they have a digital receiver already on the plan etc....???


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get an idea on what people are paying for their Comcast Cablecard? There seems to be some confusion over at the Comcast customer service on what a subscriber is entitled to when they have a cable plan with them. I currently have a Triple Play package with HD Prefereed Plus and am paying for any room HD-DVR, and 2 Anyroom (MOCA) HD receivers ($8.00 Each). According to the Comcast Summer Price Guide the 1st Cable Card is shown in the brochure as $0.00. Each additional Cabecard is $1.50 Per month rental fee, Last night the representative on the phone while activating the 1st Cablecard stated that becuase I already have a HD DVR that counts as my 1st box and therefore if I want to activate the Cablecard I would have to pay the additional $8.00 monthly fee to have that fully activated in order to receive the Premium channels I subscribe to (HBO, STARS etc) etc. I am curious what others are paying and if they have a digital receiver already on the plan etc....???



The phone agent was correct. You are required to pay for the additional outlet fee of $8 and the first cablecard on that outlet is included. A second cablecard in the SAME device on the SAME outlet (eg tivo series 3 with two single stream cards) is $1.10. Otherwise additional cards also require another additional outlet fee.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried getting the "over 60" discount from Comcast? A rep told me that customers over 60 are entitled to a 10% discount just for being "old". He said they do not advertise this (surprise).



It depends if the senior/low income discount was part of the franchise agreement. The discount is not available in all cities or markets. Seattle pushed for the discount and many cities follow what Seattle did. It also varies how much of a discount and who qualifies it- Comcast or the franchise authority. Usually it is about 20% off only the limited service, so about $4 a month. If you have a higher subscription than limited service you may not qualify for any discount. If you let me know what city you live in I can ask my contact if there is one and how much. Either reply here or PM me.


----------



## sievers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11* /forum/post/20766291
> 
> 
> Has anybody who had installed the Ceton InfiniTV lost any channels? I just got this last week and noticed I am missing HDNET (says subscription required), but appear to be getting everything else (at least the ones I usually watch).



I have the same problem, but there are several good channels missing that I've noticed, just set up the ceton last night. Unfortunately, I have no clue what to do about it! Am going to try messing with my coax, since I know I've had weak signal issues before that led to certain channels not coming in. Of course, these are not the same channels that I had an issue with that time... so... hmm...


----------



## randman11

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sievers* 
I have the same problem, but there are several good channels missing that I've noticed, just set up the ceton last night. Unfortunately, I have no clue what to do about it! Am going to try messing with my coax, since I know I've had weak signal issues before that led to certain channels not coming in. Of course, these are not the same channels that I had an issue with that time... so... hmm...
Comcast told me they had actually given me HDNET in error before so when the new CableCard was added and configured, it fixed their error. Then they immediately offered me the next tier package etc. which I promptly turned down.


----------



## pastiche

Updated list with recent changes:


Removed 36-8 Jewelry Television


Moved 38-X to 32-X


Renamed 96-X KPST to 96-X KFFV


Added placeholder for KVOS/THECOOLTV


----------



## distantmantra

We're losing MORE of the HD HBO channels? **** you, Comcast.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* 
Darn shame it will happen after the end of the current series of Doctor Who and the new series of Top Gear, both of which look nice in HD on the BBC.
Comcast puts them up in HD via OnDemand shortly after airing. It'll work for now.


----------



## levibluewa

Comcast QAM roulette again last night...haven't figured out where everything went just yet...Add Digital Channels worked on some sets....


One Sony set finds 80.201+

the older Sony set doesn't

a Samsung puts them at 80.201+


they're also hiding at 79.101+


Good Luck...Thanks Comcast


----------



## levibluewa

Auto Programming on the older set didn't work...about 25 channels missing. They must have screwed up their data hooks.


----------



## levibluewa

Comcast Customer Service Reps are absolutely CLUELESS, MORON'S!!!


----------



## pastiche

Just a quick update of the list. Changes:


- All channels on 79-X, all channels on 80-X, Weatherscan on 90-1, and KFFV on 96-1 were all re-assigned new subchannels on 79-X and 80-X.


- Renamed SCAN to Seattle Community Media


----------



## levibluewa

else having a problem with a tuner finding the new 79.+ and 80.+ channels. One tv, no luck. Didn't find them by ADDing or AUTO PROGRAM. You can enter the channel # and display the channel, but no way to save.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Looks like they went from 10 digital per qam to 15 digital per qam for most of the locals. The program numbers are also three digits which some televisions may not support or be able to save in their lists. I've had varied success so far. I think this opened two more qam channels for either more programming to come or internet bandwidth.


----------



## seatown88

I used to have ABC 4-1 HD, NBC 5-1 HD, KCTS 9-1 HD...these now longer show up after scanning.


Still get Fox and CBS in HD.


I thought by law Comcast had to send the HD signal of local channels.


Lake City comcast area.


Anyone else with issue?


----------



## levibluewa

Either the Comcast "engineers" are totally inept, which I'm beginning to believe is true, or this is a concerted effort to require all of us to get their mickey mouse boxes, for a fee!


80.+ channels still missing. As reported b4 the 79.+ finally came thru...still no program data info or channel identifiers showing, which is probably part of the problem.


----------



## artseattle

Seatown88, I just ran the digital channel search yesterday for my guest bedroom TV and found all of the local HD channels and CBUT. I was glad to see that 5.1 moved back from 15.1.


One thing to try is to add the channels directly without running the scan if your TV allows that.


I'm in central Seattle.


----------



## levibluewa

Repeated tries...Add Digital Channels, Auto Program, nothing works.


the scan Add Digital Channels at 1145AM found the missing 79. channels: (480i, 4:3)

79.101 KWPX

79.102 KOMO

79.103 KING

79.104 KONG

79.105 CBUT

79.106 KCTS

79.107 KZJO

79.108 KSTW

79.114 KBCB

79.115 KUNS


Still missing are the channels at 80. which are:

80.201 KCPQ

80.202 KIRO

80.203 KFFV

80.204 KWDK

80.205 NWCN

80.206 KBTC

80.207 TVW

80.208 KCTS +

80.209 KTBW

80.215 WEATHERSCAN


You can enter the channel # and the tv will tune in the channel, but there is no way to save or label the channelthe 80.s don't appear in the digital channel tables. It was exactly the same with the channels at 79. until the 1145 am scan. Repeated scans haven't found the 80.s..


----------



## levibluewa

I just filed an online complaint with the Washington State Attorney's General Office regarding Comcast and their unethical business practices. Maybe they can get the signals returned for those of us without boxes.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20879148
> 
> 
> I just filed an online complaint with the Washington State Attorney's General Office regarding Comcast and their unethical business practices. Maybe they can get the signals returned for those of us without boxes.



All the channels, including the 80.xxx mux, are working for me (eastside, North Bend). Had to do a rescan with my HD Homerun tuner, as usual, but it worked fine.


So you can successfully tune & watch the 80.xxx channels on your TV? You just can't find any way to save them into your TV's channel list? If that's the case, then Comcast is clearly transmitting them to your house.


Are you sure your TV's auto-scan didn't detect them using their "virtual" channel numbers, rather than their physical channels? For example:


80.202 is the physical channel being used to transmit KIRO-SD. But it contains data that tags it as "virtual" channel 7. Many (most?) modern TVs will then display this channel as "*channel 7*", NOT as "*channel 80.202*".


Can your TVs tune channel 7 successfully?


----------



## levibluewa

They want us on boxes







...unacceptable!


Dear Bruce Pettus,



Thank you for your message.


Bruce Pettus, please use a set top box to have access to all the

channels in your Limited Cable Service.


2 NWCN LIMITED CABLE

3 ION TELEVISION LIMITED CABLE

4 KOMO (ABC) LIMITED CABLE

5 KING (NBC) LIMITED CABLE

6 KONG LIMITED CABLE

7 KIRO (CBS) LIMITED CABLE

8 DISCOVERY CHANNEL LIMITED CABLE

9 KCTS (PBS) LIMITED CABLE

10 GOVERNMENT ACCESS LIMITED CABLE

11 KSTW (CW) LIMITED CABLE

12 ME-TV KVOS* LIMITED CABLE

13 KCPQ (FOX) LIMITED CABLE

14 KBCB LIMITED CABLE

15 KFFV* LIMITED CABLE

16 QVC LIMITED CABLE

17 HSN LIMITED CABLE

18 KWDK (DAYSTAR)* LIMITED CABLE

19 HALLMARK CHANNEL LIMITED CABLE

20 KTBW LIMITED CABLE

21 CIVT CANADIAN (WHATCOM COUNTY AND ANACORTES) LIMITED CABLE

21 GOV'T ACCESS (SKAGIT. & IS. CNTYS., NOT ANACORTES) LIMITED CABLE

22 KZJO (JOETV) LIMITED CABLE

23 TVW LIMITED CABLE

24 C-SPAN LIMITED CABLE

25 C-SPAN2* LIMITED CABLE

26 EDU. ACCESS (SKAGIT. & IS. CNTYS., NOT ANACORTES) LIMITED CABLE

26 LOCAL ORIGINATION (WHATCOM COUNTY AND ANACORTES) LIMITED CABLE

27 CBUT LIMITED CABLE

29 KUNS (UNIVISION) LIMITED CABLE

71 KBTC* LIMITED CABLE

75 KCTS PLUS* LIMITED CABLE

78 THE WEATHER CHANNEL LIMITED CABLE

79 LEASED ACCESS* LIMITED CABLE

91 AZTECA AMERICA* LIMITED CABLE

92 AAT TV* LIMITED CABLE

96 JEWELRY TV* LIMITED CABLE

98 KCPQ ACCUWEATHER* LIMITED CABLE

102 KBTC WORLDVIEW* LIMITED CABLE

103 KWPX (ION) HD* LIMITED CABLE

104 KOMO (ABC) HD* LIMITED CABLE

105 KING (NBC) HD* LIMITED CABLE

106 KONG HD* LIMITED CABLE

107 KIRO (CBS) HD* LIMITED CABLE

108 KBTC HD* LIMITED CABLE

109 KCTS (PBS) HD* LIMITED CABLE

110 KZJO (JOETV) HD* LIMITED CABLE

111 KSTW (CW) HD* LIMITED CABLE

112 KCTS CREATE* LIMITED CABLE

113 KCPQ (FOX) HD* LIMITED CABLE

114 KOMO THIS SEATTLE* LIMITED CABLE

115 UNIVERSAL SPORTS* LIMITED CABLE

116 ANTENNA TV* LIMITED CABLE

117 KIRO RETRO TELEVISION NETWORK* LIMITED CABLE

119 KCTS V-ME* LIMITED CABLE

619 CBUT HD* LIMITED CABLE

964-986 DIGITAL FM RADIO STATIONS* LIMITED CABLE


*Digital and HD channels available with Limited Cable Service may

require a separate Converter, available for an additional charge.


HD - To receive HD features and benefits, and HD television (not

provided), HD Converter and HD Tech Fee may be required. Channel Lineup

subject to change.


Thank you for choosing Comcast.


Sincerely,


Mary B

Comcast Customer Care Specialist

**************************************************

The response contained in this message is intended for the addressee

only and may vary from other responses depending on geography,

promotional campaigns or other factors. If you are not the intended

recipient of this response, please delete this message. Any unauthorized

use or dissemination of the information contained in this message is

prohibited.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/20882566
> 
> 
> All the channels, including the 80.xxx mux, are working for me (eastside, North Bend). Had to do a rescan with my HD Homerun tuner, as usual, but it worked fine.



CaptMorn is experiencing exactly the same problem. They have goofed on the data being sent out. Whatever is missing from the 80.+ channels was missing from the 79.+s, but they fixed those, that should tell them something, but I don't think the brains at Comcast have a clue to what they've done.


----------



## hergertr

I still don't understand why we don't have access to KBTC-HD in and around Seattle when they have it up north. I tried getting it with my outside antenna with no luck.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/20882566
> 
> 
> Are you sure your TV's auto-scan didn't detect them using their "virtual" channel numbers, rather than their physical channels? For example:
> 
> 
> 80.202 is the physical channel being used to transmit KIRO-SD. But it contains data that tags it as "virtual" channel 7. Many (most?) modern TVs will then display this channel as "*channel 7*", NOT as "*channel 80.202*".
> 
> 
> Can your TVs tune channel 7 successfully?



There is no way for me to tell if a channel is analog or digital with my television. I tried another scan today with no 80.xxx numbers appearing. I cannot direct tune any of them either. I did check some of the digital only channels such as KFFV, channel 15 or 80.203 and it does not appear in either place. Same with KCTS+, channel 75 or 80.208. Same with KWDK, channel 18 or 80.204.


I can get 20.1, the virtual channel for KTBW at 80.209. So I am getting one of them at the virtual channel. This leads me to believe that the PSIP may be missing, wrong, or corrupted. I am north of Seattle.


----------



## levibluewa

Rescaned today, Add Digital Channels and still no tables for 80.+.


----------



## levibluewa

Well, I can report perfect over-the-air reception for Canadian stations 2.1 (CBC), 6.1 (CHEK), 8.1 (GLOBAL), 17.1 (CTV2), 32.1 (CTV), 33.2 (CITYTV), and 42.1 (OMNI)...beautiful pictures and the tv has no problem storing the channels...must be because the brains at COMCAST aren't between the signal and the tv.


----------



## levibluewa

Just ran Auto Program again...the 80.+ channels are still missing. Maybe when they add 12.2 (Cooltv) they'll mess things up again and fumble across a fix, which is what Comcast's engineers (!) need.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I just heard about Wave Broadband (Port Orchard) discontinuing the TV Guide Network. They have switched to the Zap2It guide. After getting a chance to see it while visiting family, I was very surprised at the direction that they're turning since I switched (back) over to Comcast just over a month ago. This is what I get for moving!


----------



## thefalcon2k

For those interested:

*42.2*: NFL RedZone HD
*97.2*: NFL RedZone


----------



## levibluewa

still no 80.+ tables. And, the 79.+ tables disappeared from another tv. I had to enter 79.101...once I did that the tuner found the others in the 79s. And, this morning the 80. channels entered manually were cutting in and out...like a weak digital signal does, which may be one reason they're not showing up. Of course I don't think its the only reason.


Also, no RedZone. The banner was up, now its gone...BUT it has a place in the tables


----------



## levibluewa

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20928775
> 
> 
> still no 80.+ tables. And, the 79.+ tables disappeared from another tv. I had to enter 79.101...once I did that the tuner found the others in the 79s. And, this morning the 80. channels entered manually were cutting in and out...like a weak digital signal does, which may be one reason they're not showing up. Of course I don't think its the only reason.
> 
> 
> Also, no RedZone. The banner was up, now its gone...BUT it has a place in the tables



Maybe you're getting interference on ch. 80. Looks like QAM ch. 80 is around 560 MHz, which would be UHF channel 29 in the broadcast world. Any broadcast towers near you that might be causing leakage on the frequency?


Or maybe there's some other problem with your wiring/splitters/amps/etc causing weak reception around ch. 80. Have you asked Comcast to come out & actually measure your signal strength?


Or - long shot - maybe there's some long-forgotten "notch filter" on your cable feed, for modulating security cameras? I used to have such a filter on my lines - to block cable channels around 75-80, and insert security camera feeds instead.


----------



## levibluewa

I disconnected everything near the tv that could cause a problem. An amplifier for an OTA antenna, a multi-room distribution amp for the OTA antenna, Google Revue, etc., and the result is the same...no 80.+s. So, I'm assuming Comcast is at fault, since it has never been a problem before and others are experiencing the same problem with their tvs.


Hopefully, when they add 12.2 (Cooltv) they'll mess things up again and "fix" their previous mess-up.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/20936730
> 
> 
> Or - long shot - maybe there's some long-forgotten "notch filter" on your cable feed, for modulating security cameras? I used to have such a filter on my lines - to block cable channels around 75-80, and insert security camera feeds instead.



Security cameras?!


----------



## levibluewa

no security cameras here! Until I discover otherwise I'm still betting on bad software, or just hicks running the operation.


The cable itself hasn't undergone any changes. The tv has performed flawlessly since 2005 with all the intervening QAM channel changes Comcast has thrown at us. And, the 79.+s were missing for 2 days until they miraculously were found, so they mystery continues, and noone at Comcast has offered any help, except...it must be your tv!!!


----------



## pastiche

* Added KVOS/THECOOLTV to 97-4


* Removed KBTC SD from 12-109 only


* Updated OTA (not QAM) transport (sub)channels for CBUT, KVOS, and KBCB


I also tried to make it it a bit clearer that what's on 117-X varies widely from headend-to-headend.


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/20819524
> 
> 
> Tuesday, September 20, 2011, the following channel changes will be made in your area ...



I called Comcast this morning about BBC America HD and was told that all of the changes scheduled for today (9/20/2011) have been pushed back to October 4th.


----------



## b3165243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/20974868
> 
> 
> I called Comcast this morning about BBC America HD and was told that all of the changes scheduled for today (9/20/2011) have been pushed back to October 4th.



So much for the 'Comcast Guarantee.' Should we all call and ask for our $20 credit/3 mo. free premium channel now?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b3165243* /forum/post/20976495
> 
> 
> So much for the 'Comcast Guarantee.' Should we all call and ask for our $20 credit/3 mo. free premium channel now?



Crap, where's the "Like" button?!


----------



## levibluewa

it's probably "your tv"


----------



## levibluewa

97.4 up here. However, no 80.+s either. Maybe 97.4 is one of the channels that's been delayed till October 4th. Maybe they'll all show up then, or maybe not. It's probably "my tv"!!!! Comcast has nothing to do with it...we just pay them every month because we love them so much.


----------



## levibluewa

noticed this afternoon that the channels at 80.+ that I've been able to tune directly, but not "save" or "label" were cutting in and out. On for 5-10 seconds, off for 15-20, etc. Also noticed the same thing happening with the channels at 79.+, which I've been able to "save" and "label". So, perhaps there is a problem with the signal level from the pole or in the cabling to the house. Same tv since 2005 and have never had a problem. To be continued...


----------



## jhachey

I've been getting a fair bit of pixellation since Tuesday. KING5-HD and Comedy Central HD have been particularly bad. Comcast is sending a tech out this afternoon, but I'm curious if others have been experiencing any issues. I live in Sammamish.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20982524
> 
> 
> noticed this afternoon that the channels at 80.+ that I've been able to tune directly, but not "save" or "label" were cutting in and out. On for 5-10 seconds, off for 15-20, etc. Also noticed the same thing happening with the channels at 79.+, which I've been able to "save" and "label". So, perhaps there is a problem with the signal level from the pole or in the cabling to the house. Same tv since 2005 and have never had a problem. To be continued...



The tech was here this afternoon...no problem with the signal levels...so, the mystery continues.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/20974868
> 
> 
> I called Comcast this morning about BBC America HD and was told that all of the changes scheduled for today (9/20/2011) have been pushed back to October 4th.



I knew this forum would explain why SageTV recorded HLN instead of the HD versions of Top Gear season 17 today.


----------



## Chastan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatown88* /forum/post/20874052
> 
> 
> I used to have ABC 4-1 HD, NBC 5-1 HD, KCTS 9-1 HD...these now longer show up after scanning.
> 
> 
> Still get Fox and CBS in HD.
> 
> 
> I thought by law Comcast had to send the HD signal of local channels.
> 
> 
> Lake City comcast area.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with issue?



I've been missing these too and still can't get them. I didn't really notice at first because my media center just uses the antenna signal instead, except KINGDT (NBC) signal isn't really strong at my place so the recordings are often bad. I'm in southern Snohomish County (unincorporated)


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been getting a fair bit of pixellation since Tuesday. KING5-HD and Comedy Central HD have been particularly bad. Comcast is sending a tech out this afternoon, but I'm curious if others have been experiencing any issues. I live in Sammamish.



Yes, I have noticed same, but not sure of channels, also in sammamish.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/21011484
> 
> 
> Yes, I have noticed same, but not sure of channels, also in sammamish.



I had a tech come out last Thursday afternoon and, of course, there was absolutely no pixellation going at that time. He checked my signal strength etc. and told me that the problem was probably at Comcast's end. I DVR'd Gray's Anatomy Thursday night and of course the pixellation had come back. I have continued to have off-and-on issues since then.


The tech told me that we should call in any pixellation issues as the problem may be at Comcast's end and fixable, if only Comcast knows about it. Sometimes problems go unreported and thus unfixed for a long time.


The other thing he told me is that if you go to the inband diagnostics (turn off the cable box, press OK/Select on the remote, and then choose inband from the menu that comes up) you can make a pretty good guess as to whether the trouble is at your end or at Comcast's end. If the diagnostics show that signal-to-noise ratio is good, but that there are a lot of "uncorrectable errors" that is a sign that you have a good, strong signal, but that Comcast is passing you a bad signal that has errors (i.e. the problem is at the head end or node). If your signal-to-noise ratio is poor, your problem is local to your house.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/20991479
> 
> 
> The tech was here this afternoon...no problem with the signal levels...so, the mystery continues.



Another Comcast tech was parked on the corner, so I went over to inquire. He ended up stopping by...I think it was the first time he'd seen a digital QAM tuner. He was amazed and dumbfounded as to why the 80.+ channels don't show in the tables when all the encrypted channels do and have a place.


The mystery continues.


----------



## darquis

I'm hoping folks might be able to help me figure out something about the cable I'm getting.


Right now, my family has Comcast - they have a digital box downstairs, and some other type of boxes for a couple other tvs. These boxes don't do HD channels, but give a larger lineup of channels. I do not have one of these, I just have a coax (I think) cable right into my TV (which is an Insignia). I don't get a ton of channels, but since I mostly game or watch football, not a problem.


However, this is an HDTV, and I'm having a bit of trouble with that. For many channels, such as Fox (13) or KOMO/ABC (4) they also have an additional channel (13-1, 4-1) which is an HD version of said channel. KING/NBC purportedly has the same, located at 5-1. I can get channel 5 fine, and the X-1 channels fine - but KING HD (it even says that when I change to that channel) never comes in. I just get a blank screen. I'd love to get this in HD without getting a box for it (as I said, I only watch a bit of TV so this would be a poor use of my money). Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I might go about this?


I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place, or this sort of thing isn't handled here, or if it's a common question and I just suck at searching (couldn't find an answer). Please let me know if you need more information in order to assist.


----------



## levibluewa

Some have reported having problems with 5.1 and 9.1. Comcast PLAYED with the channels on August 23rd, in addition to many other times, but they have evidently used some new software (although they aren't admitting to it) that has messed things up for some tuners. You can try re-scanning, or Auto Program, and see if that solves the problem. Also, have you looked elsewhere for 5.1? ...maybe 15.2.


Good luck.


The 80.+s are still missing...thanks Comcast


----------



## darquis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/21027222
> 
> 
> Some have reported having problems with 5.1 and 9.1. Comcast PLAYED with the channels on August 23rd, in addition to many other times, but they have evidently used some new software (although they aren't admitting to it) that has messed things up for some tuners. You can try re-scanning, or Auto Program, and see if that solves the problem. Also, have you looked elsewhere for 5.1? ...maybe 15.2.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> The 80.+s are still missing...thanks Comcast



Huh. I never had 5.1 before now, and I'd rescanned many times...first time in a couple months though...and it's there. Bizarre! But thanks, I wouldn't have rescanned a 42nd time otherwise.


----------



## b3165243

As of 2:30am this morning, KVOS2 "The Cool TV" (ch. 93), BBC America (ch. 162), Bloomberg HD (ch. 646), and BBC America HD (ch. 647) are all working in South Snohomish County at the Digital Starter level of service.


----------



## distantmantra

And they took away more HD HBO channels. WTF.


----------



## Dartman

Here in Portland they moved KOIN/channel 6 HD around and took away all the extra feeds for Stars...









Just noticed the missing ones today, all the others are still there for now.

I'm sure for both markets they will try to make it sound like another important upgrade, rather then taking away channels that customers always had.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distantmantra* /forum/post/21040137
> 
> 
> And they took away more HD HBO channels. WTF.



Looks like they converted HBOFamilyHD, HBOZHD, and Shotime2HD to SD.


FWIW, I agree . . . WTF?


----------



## Ric Crowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew00001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they converted HBOFamilyHD, HBOZHD, and Shotime2HD to SD.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I agree . . . WTF?



I agree, what's up with taking away HD content comcast?


----------



## Dartman

Doing similar in Portland now with Stars. I lost 3 of the channels that used to be in HD and now they are on 500 something in SD. They did add BBC America in HD but why take away HD channels we already had.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric Crowe* /forum/post/21058277
> 
> 
> I agree, what's up with taking away HD content comcast?



I think they will say that all the shows on the removed channels are available on OnDemand anyway. That may be fine if you're using a Comcast box, but not if you're using a cablecard tuner.


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21058639
> 
> 
> I think they will say that all the shows on the removed channels are available on OnDemand anyway. That may be fine if you're using a Comcast box, but not if you're using a cablecard tuner.



If HBO added support for HBO Go to my Tivo, I might be OK with this . . . of course, I have seen no signs of this happening.


----------



## pastiche

Changes:


* MUX 83-X moved to 89-X


* MUX 84-X moved to 90-X


* MUX 90-X moved to 109-X


Since it's only for a few days, I didn't include it on the list, but NHL Center Ice's annual preview is currently on 68.1-10 and 96.11-12.


----------



## levibluewa

Clear QAM channels 80.201-.209 & .215 missing from the digital tables RETURNED. Nearly 7 weeks of denials from Comcast customer service reps that they had nothing to do with the problem...it must be your tv...mysteriously resolved itself...oh yeah!!!!


Thanks Comcast...great customer service!


----------



## levibluewa

I'm beginning to think that Comcast is buying their software at the Dollar Store. OK, the Sony tv that couldn't find the 80.+ channels for 7 weeks is now OK. It also had no trouble finding COOLTV at 97.4. However, a different & much newer Sony (and a Toshiba) set doesn't show 97.4 in the digital tables. When you enter 97.4 directly it jumps to 12.2 (which is where it should be), however, now there are 2 channels at 12.2...COOLTV and NEWS WORLD (28.2).


Anyone care to analyze this? I'm not about to call Comcast Customer Service!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/21064581
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Comcast is buying their software at the Dollar Store. OK, the Sony tv that couldn't find the 80.+ channels for 7 weeks is now OK. It also had no trouble finding COOLTV at 97.4. However, a different & much newer Sony (and a Toshiba) set doesn't show 97.4 in the digital tables. When you enter 97.4 directly it jumps to 12.2 (which is where it should be), however, now there are 2 channels at 12.2...COOLTV and NEWS WORLD (28.2).
> 
> 
> Anyone care to analyze this? I'm not about to call Comcast Customer Service!



To me, it indicates that the PSIP protocol is poorly-implemented, poorly-tested, and possibly poorly-designed, too. I would blame Comcast, TV manufacturers, and the ATSC committee equally.


----------



## rasummers

I like how Comcast keeps removing the HBO and Starz HD channels, but they keep broadcasting ESPN and ESPN2 HD channels on both 173, 174 and 623, 624.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasummers* /forum/post/21065899
> 
> 
> I like how Comcast keeps removing the HBO and Starz HD channels, but they keep broadcasting ESPN and ESPN2 HD channels on both 173, 174 and 623, 624.



As someone pointed out previously in this thread - those channels are only being transmitted once. The additional channels are just virtual "links" to the same program stream.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasummers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like how Comcast keeps removing the HBO and Starz HD channels, but they keep broadcasting ESPN and ESPN2 HD channels on both 173, 174 and 623, 624.



I think those are just logical channel numbers and both are mapped to only 1 real QAM channel.


----------



## levibluewa

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/3235741...7627634332844/ 


Screenshots of the missing 80.+ channels...97.4 displaying on the "It must be your tv" tv, and shots of the Sony 2, and Toshiba sets showing two different channels on the same sub-channel 12.2.


You rock Comcast. Great engineering & customer non-service. No interest in troubleshooting the problem...just, it must be your tv!!!!!!


----------



## seatown88

I have lost the local 4.1 and 5.1 in Lake City.

QAM tuner did not find it.


KCTS 9.1 is gone too.


Anyone else having trouble?


I am sure comcast will say "its your TV" so I thought I would check if anyone has had the same issue.


Joe


----------



## levibluewa

They're still showing (up) here. Although the (defective tv!!!) is still automatically picking up and displaying as "shown" various channels ... I'm guessing the tuner is getting hits via leakage from the nearest node from the "on-demand" channels someone in the neighborhood is watching. I dare not try and explain that to any of their "techs".


Depending on your tv...you can try scanning again...Sony ADD DIGITAL CHANNELS, is the least intrusive...it might find the channels someplace other than where they belong, OR, AUTO PROGRAM (Sony) which erases all the channel labeling, etc., and is a real pain because of it.


If they don't show up all I can offer you is to wait 7 weeks and see if the Comcast "techs" make another mistake with the software they've purchased at ToysRUs and maybe they'll re-appear like they did here. OR, maybe they'll all be occupying the same sub-channel










Can I get a THANKS COMCAST!!!!


----------



## WiFi-Spy

How long have we had Bloomberg HD? I just noticed it yesterday when I hooked up my TiVo elite. (or I just didn't have the channel added to my channel list on my TiVo XL.)


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/21097124
> 
> 
> How long have we had Bloomberg HD? I just noticed it yesterday when I hooked up my TiVo elite. (or I just didn't have the channel added to my channel list on my TiVo XL.)



It was added October 4th with BBC America HD.


----------



## steve_launch

I've recently lost CBUT (60.2) and also KOMO 4-1 & KING 5-1 locals from my QAM tuner.


What the heck is going on? Is Comcast even aware that these channels are suddenly gone, or do they just not care?


Could it have anything to do with my level of service (just Limited Cable), which I recently downgraded to from a full digital package. I still thought I'd be getting these...?


----------



## levibluewa

Steve, read my posts below...maybe they'll return in 7 weeks when the Comcast techs fumble and make new improved changes or another upgrade! ...and you're right, they don't give a DAMN, PERIOD.


----------



## levibluewa

also noticed that the EAS slide is showing here as well as up at 115.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21204046
> 
> 
> I've recently lost CBUT (60.2) and also KOMO 4-1 & KING 5-1 locals from my QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on? Is Comcast even aware that these channels are suddenly gone, or do they just not care?
> 
> 
> Could it have anything to do with my level of service (just Limited Cable), which I recently downgraded to from a full digital package. I still thought I'd be getting these...?



You don't say whether you've told your tuner to RE-SCAN or not. Do that before anything else.


Comcast changes virtual-to-physical channel mappings frequently - and if you're going to use a plain QAM tuner, then you have to expect to run a re-scan periodically. If you want these channel mappings to update themselves auto-magically, then you either need a Comcast box or a 3rd-party Cablecard tuner.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21204516
> 
> 
> You don't say whether you've told your tuner to RE-SCAN or not. Do that before anything else.
> 
> 
> Comcast changes virtual-to-physical channel mappings frequently - and if you're going to use a plain QAM tuner, then you have to expect to run a re-scan periodically. If you want these channel mappings to update themselves auto-magically, then you either need a Comcast box or a 3rd-party Cablecard tuner.



Sorry, I should have been more clear. Yes I did a re-scan with my plain QAM tuner. It always used to find these channels (or at least for CBUT I would just manually map 60.2 ) but now I am no longer even seeing 60.2 or 4.1 or 5.1 showing up on my media center. Argh!


----------



## steve_launch

Could anyone who is using a plain Clear QAM confirm whether they are still seeing CBUT on 60.2 available or not?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21209043
> 
> 
> Could anyone who is using a plain Clear QAM confirm whether they are still seeing CBUT on 60.2 available or not?



Yes - it still seems to be working on my HD Homerun this morning, here in North Bend. I'm seeing HD programming from CBC on physical channel 60.2 (virtual channel 619).


----------



## subako

Was it just my equipment, or did others lose KOMOHD around the start of Once Upon a Time last night? It was back by the first commercial break.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/21210237
> 
> 
> Was it just my equipment, or did others lose KOMOHD around the start of Once Upon a Time last night? It was back by the first commercial break.



Not KOMO-HD, but I've been having similar intermittent loss of signal with KCTS-HD. One minute the tuner detects no signal, the next minute it's fine. It's been causing numerous recording failures for me on KCTS-HD.


The problem seems to be happening with both my HD Homerun (QAM tuner) and ATI Cablecard tuner. So far I haven't seen the problem on the Comcast DVR box.


Both KOMO-HD (18.4) and KCTS-HD (18.1) are on the same multiplex (ch. 18.x) so I suspect whatever is happening with the signal is affecting both channels.


----------



## levibluewa

...still on here in B'ham. Like I said before...you just might have to wait 7 weeks


----------



## hexachrome

I've had intermittent stuttering issues with KOMO-HD, too, on a Tivo with cablecard. KOMO SD is fine. Grrr...


----------



## drew00001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexachrome* /forum/post/21213339
> 
> 
> I've had intermittent stuttering issues with KOMO-HD, too, on a Tivo with cablecard. KOMO SD is fine. Grrr...



If its a big issue, you can always hook up a small digital antenna, in addition to the cable, and see if OTA has better reception. That is one benefit of Tivo.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/21210237
> 
> 
> Was it just my equipment, or did others lose KOMOHD around the start of Once Upon a Time last night? It was back by the first commercial break.



I just went the watch the recording off my QAM tuner and the first few minutes or so were chopped off too.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21210318
> 
> 
> Not KOMO-HD, but I've been having similar intermittent loss of signal with KCTS-HD. One minute the tuner detects no signal, the next minute it's fine. It's been causing numerous recording failures for me on KCTS-HD.
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be happening with both my HD Homerun (QAM tuner) and ATI Cablecard tuner. So far I haven't seen the problem on the Comcast DVR box.
> 
> 
> Both KOMO-HD (18.4) and KCTS-HD (18.1) are on the same multiplex (ch. 18.x) so I suspect whatever is happening with the signal is affecting both channels.



I also had signal problems with KOMO/KCTS (18.x) on Sunday and Monday, but it has been solid since Tuesday.


----------



## steve_launch

Does anyone know if Comcast still comes out and puts a filter on your line when you downgrade to limited basic?


I still can't figure out why I've lost channels that even silicondust says are available at my zip code. I'm wondering if after I downgraded a couple of weeks ago, they came out and filtered me without me knowing it?


-Steve


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21224632
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast still comes out and puts a filter on your line when you downgrade to limited basic?
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out why I've lost channels that even silicondust says are available at my zip code. I'm wondering if after I downgraded a couple of weeks ago, they came out and filtered me without me knowing it?
> 
> 
> -Steve



Pretty sure they don't do that anymore. Physical truck visits are expensive, and Comcast usually does everything possible to avoid them. I think every subscription channel beyond limited basic is now digital-only and encrypted. If you cancel or downgrade your subscription, they now just signal your cablebox and/or cablecard tuners to stop decrypting those channels.


In any case, the analog traps (filters) they used back in the day generally nuked something like ch.30 thru 70. CBUT-HD might get filtered by an old, leftover trap, since it's on ch. 60.2. But KOMO-HD and KING-HD are on 18.4 and 15.2 respectively, here in Puget Sound - so they wouln't be filtered out.


I think you said you're using Windows Media Center - have you tried manually adding QAM channels 15.2 and 18.4 in WMC?


----------



## ChadhaT

I am considering switching from Frontier FIOS TV to Comcast. For people who have used both - how do you like/compare the channel guide/user interface and on-demand etc. Thanks in advance. (not asking for pricing comparison - just features/functionality). Will be using whole home HD DVRs etc.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21225380
> 
> 
> Pretty sure they don't do that anymore. Physical truck visits are expensive, and Comcast usually does everything possible to avoid them. I think every subscription channel beyond limited basic is now digital-only and encrypted. If you cancel or downgrade your subscription, they now just signal your cablebox and/or cablecard tuners to stop decrypting those channels.
> 
> 
> In any case, the analog traps (filters) they used back in the day generally nuked something like ch.30 thru 70. CBUT-HD might get filtered by an old, leftover trap, since it's on ch. 60.2. But KOMO-HD and KING-HD are on 18.4 and 15.2 respectively, here in Puget Sound - so they wouln't be filtered out.
> 
> 
> I think you said you're using Windows Media Center - have you tried manually adding QAM channels 15.2 and 18.4 in WMC?




Yes, I've tried adding those directly and I get no signal on either. Very strange.


I just tried a new splitter at my media panel in case there was some issue there, but that doesn't help either.


----------



## levibluewa

I'm telling you...wait 7 weeks. It's the software Comcast bought at ToysRUs.


----------



## pastiche

Very minor update of the QAM list:


* 32-3 is EAS (same as 115-2)


* 97-4 remaps to 12-2


Also, TV JAPAN is currently unencrypted on 96-15, but is not included on the list since it's scheduled to re-encrypt tomorrow.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21224632
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast still comes out and puts a filter on your line when you downgrade to limited basic?
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out why I've lost channels that even silicondust says are available at my zip code. I'm wondering if after I downgraded a couple of weeks ago, they came out and filtered me without me knowing it?



Nope, they don't add bandpass filters for limited basic any longer. In fact, if you have an analog-era limited basic filter on the line, they'll remove it upon request. Like jimre said, limited basic filters wiped out everything from approximately channel 30 through 70, so that would only explain why you've lost CBUT, not KOMO or KCTS.


Can you see any of the ANALOG channels from 2 to 29?

Can you see any of the SD DIGITAL channels on 32-X, 34-X, 36-X, 37-X?


I'm asking, becuase -- especially if the answer to the two questions above is "no" -- it sounds as if there's an Internet-only bandpass filter on your line. They DO still filter for HSI-only customers, and that filter wipes out everything from roughly channel 2 through 70.


By the way, in the case of these three channels, silicondust.com is still accurate, but their database has been broken for a few months, so some recent changes are NOT reflected on their channel-finder right now. Until they get things fixed, take what you find there with a grain of salt.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21236283
> 
> 
> Nope, they don't add bandpass filters for limited basic any longer. In fact, if you have an analog-era limited basic filter on the line, they'll remove it upon request. Like jimre said, limited basic filters wiped out everything from approximately channel 30 through 70, so that would only explain why you've lost CBUT, not KOMO or KCTS.
> 
> 
> Can you see any of the ANALOG channels from 2 to 29?
> 
> Can you see any of the SD DIGITAL channels on 32-X, 34-X, 36-X, 37-X?
> 
> 
> I'm asking, becuase -- especially if the answer to the two questions above is "no" -- it sounds as if there's an Internet-only bandpass filter on your line. They DO still filter for HSI-only customers, and that filter wipes out everything from roughly channel 2 through 70.
> 
> 
> By the way, in the case of these three channels, silicondust.com is still accurate, but their database has been broken for a few months, so some recent changes are NOT reflected on their channel-finder right now. Until they get things fixed, take what you find there with a grain of salt.



Thanks for the ideas, pastiche.


I also doubt that I have an analog-era filter as my house is only about a year old and we had brand new service put in at that time - I'm just grasping at straws to try and think of anything that might be causing my issue.


I only have a ClearQAM tuner (no analog tuner hooked up) in my Windows Media Center PC so I'm not sure if I should be able to see 2 to 29 anyways?


On the digital side, I just did a full scan and I DO NOT see 32-X, 34-X, 36-X or 37-X.


Here is what I see (some of these are the PSIP numbers):

7-1, 7-2, 11.1, 13.1, 13.2, 16.1, 16.2, 20.1, 24.1, 28.1, 51.1, then jumps to encrypted content at 89.2. Everything else is > 89.2. Notably missing are KING and KOMO.


Is an HSI-only filter something I can call and have removed? Is it a headend filter, or something that they actually come out and apply/remove?


-Steve


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21236764
> 
> 
> On the digital side, I just did a full scan and I DO NOT see 32-X, 34-X, 36-X or 37-X. Here is what I see (some of these are the PSIP numbers): 7-1, 7-2, 11.1, 13.1, 13.2, 16.1, 16.2, 20.1, 24.1, 28.1, 51.1, then jumps to encrypted content at 89.2. Everything else is > 89.2. Notably missing are KING and KOMO.



The ones you are seeing are all PSIP-mapped from much higher channels: 7-1/2 & 16-1 from 110-X, 11-1 & 13-1/2 from 111-X, 20-1 & 28-1 from 80-X, and, and 24-1 & 51-1 from 79-X.


Channels 81 through 88 seem to be HSI downstream, so the gap between there and 89-X, which you can see, is expected. Channels 75-78 are analog, and since you're not seeing 74-X, I'd assume the "cut-off" lies somewhere in that range.


Trying with another tuner (analog or digital) to see if anything comes through on the lower channels would be optimal, but since it's not possible, I would work under the assumption that everything


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21237448
> 
> 
> The ones you are seeing are all PSIP-mapped from much higher channels: 7-1/2 & 16-1 from 110-X, 11-1 & 13-1/2 from 111-X, 20-1 & 28-1 from 80-X, and, and 24-1 & 51-1 from 79-X.
> 
> 
> Channels 81 through 88 seem to be HSI downstream, so the gap between there and 89-X, which you can see, is expected. Channels 75-78 are analog, and since you're not seeing 74-X, I'd assume the "cut-off" lies somewhere in that range.
> 
> 
> Trying with another tuner (analog or digital) to see if anything comes through on the lower channels would be optimal, but since it's not possible, I would work under the assumption that everything


----------



## levibluewa

Didn't show up in the tables (Sony KD34XBR960)...just like the 80.+s of a few weeks ago. You can enter the number manually and presto TVJAPAN, but it doesn't show in the tables. Proof they're still using the ToysRUS software.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21237483
> 
> 
> This is great info. I do have a Comcast SD box (which they gave me for my limited basic cable) but I've never hooked it up. I will try hooking it up and seeing if I even get anything on the box. If I do get my limited basic channels on that box, does that imply that there is no filter and something is wrong with my Media Center tuner?



I had to think about this one. If an HSI filter was erroneously placed on the line, here's what I would expect from a Comcast SD box:


Channels 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 26, 28, 29, 72, 75, 77, 78, 79, 96, 98, 99, and 117 should work. They are transported at frequencies above which you appear to have trouble.


Channels 8, 16, 17, 19, 24, 25, 27, and 76 may or may not work. These feeds are duplicated at both frequencies at which you are having problems and at frequencies that seem to be working well for you. It depends where your box is 'looking'.


Channels 91, 92, 93, 112, 114, 115, 116, and 119 should not work. They are transported at frequencies at which you appear to be having trouble.


Channels 106, 107, 111, and 113 should not work. They are transported at frequencies above which you appear to have trouble, but an SD box is incapable of tuning these HD channels.


Channels 103, 104, 105, 109, and 110 should not work. They are transported at frequencies at which you appear to be having trouble, and an SD box is incapable of tuning these HD channels.


If what you're seeing follows this prediction pretty closely, I would hazard a guess that your line is being erroneously filtered. If your results are substantially different, something else is probably at play.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21242660
> 
> 
> I had to think about this one. If an HSI filter was erroneously placed on the line, here's what I would expect from a Comcast SD box:
> 
> 
> Channels 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 26, 28, 29, 72, 75, 77, 78, 79, 96, 98, 99, and 117 should work. They are transported at frequencies above which you appear to have trouble.
> 
> 
> Channels 8, 16, 17, 19, 24, 25, 27, and 76 may or may not work. These feeds are duplicated at both frequencies at which you are having problems and at frequencies that seem to be working well for you. It depends where your box is 'looking'.
> 
> 
> Channels 91, 92, 93, 112, 114, 115, 116, and 119 should not work. They are transported at frequencies at which you appear to be having trouble.
> 
> 
> Channels 106, 107, 111, and 113 should not work. They are transported at frequencies above which you appear to have trouble, but an SD box is incapable of tuning these HD channels.
> 
> 
> Channels 103, 104, 105, 109, and 110 should not work. They are transported at frequencies at which you appear to be having trouble, and an SD box is incapable of tuning these HD channels.
> 
> 
> If what you're seeing follows this prediction pretty closely, I would hazard a guess that your line is being erroneously filtered. If your results are substantially different, something else is probably at play.



I appreciate your effort in helping me here. I'm travelling this week and won't be able to try any troubleshooting until next week. What I will do is hook up my Comcast SD box and see what results I get.


I noticed in the Comcast Channel Lineup that some of the ones you mentioned (ie: 91, 92 for example) have an asterisk beside them saying that a "digital converter may be required". I'm guessing that I have this already given that they gave me a Motorola box to use.


In the meantime, I also e-mailed the support department to ask if they had any record of an HSI filter accidentally being applied.


----------



## dunnite_green

Also north of Seattle - have a 2007/2008 era "Digital Research" from Costco with ATSC, NTSC, QAM tuner.

Thinking about dropping Comcast after several years with them so hooked up the antenna and scanned- and can only get Canadian broadcasts.

I remember we used to get KOMO, KCPQ, and of course the local KVOS from a few miles away.

The Canadian stations come in fantastic HD, but not a single American station.


Tried with and without the coupon digital decoder - no joy.

I'm sure this is a silly situation. What am I missing?


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunnite_green* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also north of Seattle - have a 2007/2008 era "Digital Research" from Costco with ATSC, NTSC, QAM tuner.
> 
> Thinking about dropping Comcast after several years with them so hooked up the antenna and scanned- and can only get Canadian broadcasts.
> 
> I remember we used to get KOMO, KCPQ, and of course the local KVOS from a few miles away.
> 
> The Canadian stations come in fantastic HD, but not a single American station.
> 
> 
> Tried with and without the coupon digital decoder - no joy.
> 
> I'm sure this is a silly situation. What am I missing?



Punch your address into antennaweb.org and see what it says?


----------



## dunnite_green

Interesting. antennaweb.org says I can receive 3 stations: CBUT with a "yellow UHF", and KBCB and KVOS with a "blue UHF" pre-amp.

I can get 9 Canadian channels including CBUT.

I've already ordered a medium multidirectional pre-amp antenna that should arrive Wednesday. Will post results.


----------



## a67epipadjlc

I just called Comcast. The CSR I spoke with told me that they had recently been given some information regarding HD locals. Specifically, I was told that the delay is not Comcast's "fault", but that of the local networks, which are seeking costly deals that would require Comcast to raise their rates.


I was also told that negotiations are proceeding and that they are "guaranteed" to be over by the end of the year, but that legal issues prevent the disclosure of any other dates or specific networks involved.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21244846
> 
> 
> I noticed in the Comcast Channel Lineup that some of the ones you mentioned (ie: 91, 92 for example) have an asterisk beside them saying that a "digital converter may be required". I'm guessing that I have this already given that they gave me a Motorola box to use.



Any recently-issued Comcast equiment tunes digitally, only. There are probably still some analog limited basic boxes floating around, but they'd be useless to anyone who has even an analog cable-ready TV.


If you have any equipment with a built-in analog tuner (i.e. most any TV), it'd be telling to see what it picks up, as well. Limited basic on analog includes 2-14, 16-17, 19-24, 26-29, 75-78, and 99. If the line is filtered for HSI-only, most of this would probably be missing, though since digital 79 is working for you, you might see a couple of channels in the upper 70s.


----------



## levibluewa

You need to rotate your antenna about 30* to the west from your peak Vancouver position.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21248668
> 
> 
> Any recently-issued Comcast equiment tunes digitally, only. There are probably still some analog limited basic boxes floating around, but they'd be useless to anyone who has even an analog cable-ready TV.
> 
> 
> If you have any equipment with a built-in analog tuner (i.e. most any TV), it'd be telling to see what it picks up, as well. Limited basic on analog includes 2-14, 16-17, 19-24, 26-29, 75-78, and 99. If the line is filtered for HSI-only, most of this would probably be missing, though since digital 79 is working for you, you might see a couple of channels in the upper 70s.



Good idea. I was under the impression that Comcast had eliminated all analog channels (and hence I didn't even try directly plugging into my without a box). I thought they started requiring everyone to have those DTV boxes? Or are they still supporting the limited channels you listed above in true analog form without a converter box?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21249831
> 
> 
> Good idea. I was under the impression that Comcast had eliminated all analog channels (and hence I didn't even try directly plugging into my without a box). I thought they started requiring everyone to have those DTV boxes? Or are they still supporting the limited channels you listed above in true analog form without a converter box?



Comcast still simulcasts true analog for the limited set of channels that Pastiche lists - mostly local stations & community-access stuff. They started giving out those little digital converter boxes last year when they nuked the analog versions of their "extended basic" channels (approx. ch. 30-70).


There are no longer any *analog-only* channels, though. Every channel now has a digital version, and all Comcast receivers are now digital-only, without any analog tuners (which reduces their cost).


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21250023
> 
> 
> Comcast still simulcasts true analog for the limited set of channels that Pastiche lists - mostly local stations & community-access stuff. They started giving out those little digital converter boxes last year when they nuked the analog versions of their "extended basic" channels (approx. ch. 30-70).
> 
> 
> There are no longer any *analog-only* channels, though. Every channel now has a digital version, and all Comcast receivers are now digital-only, without any analog tuners (which reduces their cost).



Ah, this clarifies it for me. Thanks Jim. Pastiche, I will try out your suggestion of testing with a direct connection to the analog tuner next week when I am back home. I am hoping that will help me get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21250160
> 
> 
> Ah, this clarifies it for me. Thanks Jim. Pastiche, I will try out your suggestion of testing with a direct connection to the analog tuner next week when I am back home. I am hoping that will help me get to the bottom of this.



For now you should get most of the channels in the Limited Basic tier in analog, including all major OTA stations (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS). This will change at some point in the future as Comcast plans on eliminating all analog channels. I know in Michigan the change will start soon and take about two years for all areas.


Comcast will provide up to 3 DTA boxes for subscribers that will get all the Limited Basic channels and output analog.


----------



## Ken H

Anyone watch CBC HD here?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21263108
> 
> 
> Anyone watch CBC HD here?



Frequently. It's 619 with Comcast equipment; 60-2 without.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21264716
> 
> 
> Frequently. It's 619 with Comcast equipment; 60-2 without.



A few questions:


1) Is the channel number grouped with the other HD channels, when you use the box?


2) Have you noticed any difference in HD picture quality in the last month, or so?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21265362
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Is the channel number grouped with the other HD channels, when you use the box?



It's grouped with all the other "Sports HD" channels, presumably because of the hockey content. It's ch. 619 in the guide, between Fox Soccer 618 and Speed-HD 620.



> Quote:
> 2) Have you noticed any difference in HD picture quality in the last month, or so?



I don't watch it enough to notice one way or the other. Here in the Seattle area, this feed is actually Vancouver affilate CBUT. Presumably you get a different affiliate feed in Michigan?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21265452
> 
> 
> I don't watch it enough to notice one way or the other. Here in the Seattle area, this feed is actually Vancouver affilate CBUT. Presumably you get a different affiliate feed in Michigan?



Yes. Since CBC is an over-the-air station, in Detroit we get CBC HD on CBET-DT from Windsor, while you get it from the Vancouver affiliate CBUT-DT.


The reason I'm asking about HD picture quality, is that CBC changed HD formats from 1080i to 720p, and I'd like to know if viewers think it looks as good, better, or worse.


For now I'm getting it with an antenna but Comcast will add it to their Detroit area systems in the very near future, to the Limited Basic tier with the other local HD channels.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21265362
> 
> 
> 1) Is the channel number grouped with the other HD channels, when you use the box?



With a box, yes, it's with other HD channels, but, no, it's not placed with the other HD OTA channels.


Without a box, it's also completely missing PSIP data (no remap to 2-1; no guide data.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21265362
> 
> 
> 2) Have you noticed any difference in HD picture quality in the last month, or so?



I had heard that during the Canadian anlalog shutdown, CBC was converting its feeds from 1080i to 720p, but I haven't noticed any difference on any of the shows I watch.


As a footnote, I believe that Comcast is NOT rate-shaping CBUT. It shares the 60-X MUX with only one other program (though that one's encrypted, so I'm not sure what it is.)


Out of curiousity, what's the selection of cross-border channels like on Comcast in Detroit? Is it CBC-only or do they also carry the relay transmitters of CTV, TVOntario, etc. from across the river?


----------



## Ken H

Thanks for your helpful reply.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21266120
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the selection of cross-border channels like on Comcast in Detroit? Is it CBC-only or do they also carry the relay transmitters of CTV, TVOntario, etc. from across the river?



No, Comcast only carries CBC.


Years ago before Comcast was in the Detroit area, the previous cableco's also carried TVO, which now broadcasts from the same location as CBET. Both are generally available in much of the Detroit area via OTA.


The other relatively close Canadian digital stations Global, CTC, CTV2, are generally not available to most Detroit area viewers. They have radiating patterns covering very little of the US.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21263089
> 
> 
> Comcast will provide up to 3 DTA boxes for subscribers that will get all the Limited Basic channels and output analog.



NOT HD boxes though







, without incurring a fee.


----------



## levibluewa

way up here is CIVT 32 (4:3; 480i).


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/21271453
> 
> 
> NOT HD boxes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , without incurring a fee.



Of course not. What do you expect for free?


DTA = low cost digital convertor box with RF output only.


Having said that, the monthly fee for an HD box if you subscribe to Limited Basic is $2.50, in most areas. That seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21248668
> 
> 
> Any recently-issued Comcast equiment tunes digitally, only. There are probably still some analog limited basic boxes floating around, but they'd be useless to anyone who has even an analog cable-ready TV.
> 
> 
> If you have any equipment with a built-in analog tuner (i.e. most any TV), it'd be telling to see what it picks up, as well. Limited basic on analog includes 2-14, 16-17, 19-24, 26-29, 75-78, and 99. If the line is filtered for HSI-only, most of this would probably be missing, though since digital 79 is working for you, you might see a couple of channels in the upper 70s.




I finally got home and got a chance to try this on an analog tuner (no box). I'm basically seeing exactly what you had predicted.


2-14, 16-17, 19-24, 26-29 and 99 either don't come in at all, or are extremely fuzzy (for instance, on 8 I can get a grainy picture, but it's far from normal).

*75-78 come in perfectly clear*


99 does not come in at all.


Does this sound like what you expected with a potential HSI filter on the line?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21272712
> 
> 
> I finally got home and got a chance to try this on an analog tuner (no box). I'm basically seeing exactly what you had predicted.
> 
> 
> 2-14, 16-17, 19-24, 26-29 and 99 either don't come in at all, or are extremely fuzzy (for instance, on 8 I can get a grainy picture, but it's far from normal).
> 
> *75-78 come in perfectly clear*
> 
> 
> 99 does not come in at all.
> 
> 
> Does this sound like what you expected with a potential HSI filter on the line?



Sounds to me *exactly* like what you see if someone had filtered out ch. 2-70 - which according to Pastiche, is what a Comcast HSI-only filter does.


The fact that you can NOT get ch. 99 at first seems like it runs counter to this. But for some weird historical reason, analog cable channels 95-99 are actually on frequencies in-between ch. 6 and 7 - so they *would* be removed by a 2-70 filter.


----------



## steve_launch

I've got a tech appointment for this coming Saturday. I'm really hoping he'll know what I'm talking about if I ask him to look and see if there is an HSI-only filter.


When I called in to make the appointment the CSR was totally adament that there were "no analog channels left and I shouldn't be expecting to see anything without a DTV converter". I had to argue for at least 5 minutes before they agreed to make the service appointment. Jeesh..


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/21278779
> 
> 
> When I called in to make the appointment the CSR was totally adament that there were "no analog channels left and I shouldn't be expecting to see anything without a DTV converter". I had to argue for at least 5 minutes before they agreed to make the service appointment. Jeesh..



Good luck and let us know how it goes.







When I called Comcast to have my old analog Limited Basic bandpass filter removed, the CSR seemed confused, but the field tech knew exactly what I was talking about, removed it, came inside to measure signal strength, and was on his way.


I actually thought that Limited Basic customers were still expected to be analog! I've never been offered a DTA to use with my service (though my own QAM-capable equipment makes that a moot point.)


----------



## levibluewa

are burping...audio glitches & some video pixelating. I'd call Comcast Customer Service but have learned that they have no clue what "customer service" means.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/21280307
> 
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I called Comcast to have my old analog Limited Basic bandpass filter removed, the CSR seemed confused, but the field tech knew exactly what I was talking about, removed it, came inside to measure signal strength, and was on his way.
> 
> 
> I actually thought that Limited Basic customers were still expected to be analog! I've never been offered a DTA to use with my service (though my own QAM-capable equipment makes that a moot point.)



FIXED!







I had the tech over here today and told him the suspicion about the the HSI-only filter. He agreed that this was quite likely, went outside to the terminal, and guess what he found. Yup, HSI filter!


I'm watching CBUTDT right now, and have all the other channels back (4.1, 5.1, etc).


Thanks a lot for all the help pastiche and others -- you all had really useful suggestions.


----------



## JasG

FWIW, I had a Comcast sales team ring my doorbell recently - trying to reclaim me from my happy FiOS customer state - they informed me that my neighborhood qualified for new fiber to the premises service...


----------



## thewarm

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php 

























quote from Missing Remote


"It seems our poor cable companies are all suffering terribly from theft of service, hence the FTC is going to let them encrypt all the basic channels as well. For many of us, this already happened for the HD channels and with the prevelance of the Ceton and Colossus, perhaps it's no longer a big deal for HTPC DVR fans but I have to imagine, once they win this battle, then it's on to plugging the analog hole and turning on copy-protection on all broadcasts..."


----------



## subako

Heads up. SyfyHD seems to have switched from an east coast feed to a west coast feed. Your listings may not have caught up.


----------



## troublebound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/21359748
> 
> 
> Heads up. SyfyHD seems to have switched from an east coast feed to a west coast feed. Your listings may not have caught up.



Thanks.


Looks like USA HD (672) also changed. TiVo guide data hasn't caught up yet on either one.


----------



## Verick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/21360097
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Looks like USA HD (672) also changed. TiVo guide data hasn't caught up yet on either one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subako* /forum/post/21359748
> 
> 
> Heads up. SyfyHD seems to have switched from an east coast feed to a west coast feed. Your listings may not have caught up.



Damn it, I hated when they did this to tnt and fx, and I hate this even more. I liked having the ability to watch cable shows before primetime shows started coming on the local stations.


Thanks for the heads up though.


ETA: At least AMCHD is still the east coast feed.


----------



## troublebound

Bravo HD (652) and Oxygen HD (682) also seem to have changed to the west coast feed.


The Comcast Portland thread mentions Nat Geo HD (673) changing, but here in Seattle HD (673) and SD (273) still have different programming so no change there yet.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Just got word from a CSR that channel changes will be coming in January (or February). These changes include (but aren't limited to) more Digital FM channels (960-963 now empty), and moving the "International Programming" to another area in the lineup to make room for more HD. Plus, some possible changes in the channel lineup.


----------



## storyid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/21339902
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote from Missing Remote
> 
> 
> "It seems our poor cable companies are all suffering terribly from theft of service, hence the FTC is going to let them encrypt all the basic channels as well. For many of us, this already happened for the HD channels and with the prevelance of the Ceton and Colossus, perhaps it's no longer a big deal for HTPC DVR fans but I have to imagine, once they win this battle, then it's on to plugging the analog hole and turning on copy-protection on all broadcasts..."



So, this post made me think to ask something I've been meaning to inquire about on this thread for a while...who out there is using the HD Homerun Prime ( http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun/prime/ ) with Comcast here in the PNW? Are you using it with Windows Media Center, Myth TV, or something else? How is it working out? How bad was it to configure with Comcast (many horror stories out there on the Silicon Dust forums)? What's the status of copy flags on content Comcast broadcasts (copy freely for everything but premiums, which are copy once, from what I've read)? Etc...


Any input would be awesome as I'm thinking of taking the plunge and using it with MythTV (Mythbuntu, specifically), and of course we'd all have to do this or something similar (Tivo with CableCard, Ceton, put up with the crappy Comcast boxes, etc...or go to antennas







if they do go down the path of encrypting everything...


----------



## jimre

I use the first-gen ATI cable card tuner, not the newer Ceton or HDHR Prime. Using it with Win7 media center. Was surprisingly easy to set up & activate over the phone with Comcast here a couple years ago. As you surmise, Premium channels are copy-once which means I can only watch them on the PC that recorded them. Not sure if newer cable card devices can get around this or not. Recordings from other channels are copy-freely & can be watched on any of my PCs.


----------



## Dartman

I just got a HD Homerun Prime during black Friday and have had it running for almost a month now on Comcast in Portland Oregon here. I use Windows Media Center and it works great. I got lucky at my local office as they gave me a M card and self install kit without any issues though she did say it would cost a extra 8.95 a month for the card even though I've heard first card is supposed to be free. I installed the drivers and stuff from the disk, it self updated to the latest ones and updated the firmware as well. I had to redo some of the media center crap I disabled due to never needing to use it so not wanting to have it taking up valuable resources.

I called their 800 number, told the gal what I needed, and she activated the card without issues in like 5 minutes and was very helpful and nice, just like the lady at the office was.

Once I had everything back up and running the card populated the guide and all my HD and movie channels showed up, before everything was up it just showed the first 39 channels, after, everything worked.

Any of the normal HD channels are copy freely so you can convert and edit them to your hearts content, the one movie channel I have is copy once so you cant edit or do anything with those except watch them on the original machine that did the capture.

You HAVE to use media center or myth TV because of the DRM involved, my copy of CWEPG recognizes the card and can do some QAM channels with 2 of the three tuners, none of the extra HD channels except locals, plus it uses the RF channels and not the virtual numbers the cable co assigns to them.

I have figured out how to make WMC use the file names I want now so been using it a lot to capture season passes and individual programs and then redoing the captures to something my media players can see and watching them after editing on the network to the TV in the front room.

The tuners seem to be much better then the one in my Divco Fusion3 gold with a good LG HD tuner chip. I get better bitrates on my captures now and less errors then before. The gal at my office did say that she might be wrong about the 8.95 a month rental charge for the card seeing how I brought up that I had heard first card is free and was going to research it more after we left and she had free time. If she turns out to be wrong there will not be the extra charge on my bill so we'll see next month.

I do have a nice Motorola HD box with every output known to man on it and that one is not costing me anything and I don't have to return it.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman* /forum/post/21367824
> 
> 
> I just got a HD Homerun Prime during black Friday and have had it running for almost a month now on Comcast in Portland Oregon here. I use Windows Media Center and it works great. I got lucky at my local office as they gave me a M card and self install kit without any issues though she did say it would cost a extra 8.95 a month for the card even though I've heard first card is supposed to be free. I installed the drivers and stuff from the disk, it self updated to the latest ones and updated the firmware as well. I had to redo some of the media center crap I disabled due to never needing to use it so not wanting to have it taking up valuable resources.
> 
> I called their 800 number, told the gal what I needed, and she activated the card without issues in like 5 minutes and was very helpful and nice, just like the lady at the office was.
> 
> Once I had everything back up and running the card populated the guide and all my HD and movie channels showed up, before everything was up it just showed the first 39 channels, after, everything worked.
> 
> Any of the normal HD channels are copy freely so you can convert and edit them to your hearts content, the one movie channel I have is copy once so you cant edit or do anything with those except watch them on the original machine that did the capture.
> 
> You HAVE to use media center or myth TV because of the DRM involved, my copy of CWEPG recognizes the card and can do some QAM channels with 2 of the three tuners, none of the extra HD channels except locals, plus it uses the RF channels and not the virtual numbers the cable co assigns to them.
> 
> I have figured out how to make WMC use the file names I want now so been using it a lot to capture season passes and individual programs and then redoing the captures to something my media players can see and watching them after editing on the network to the TV in the front room.
> 
> The tuners seem to be much better then the one in my Divco Fusion3 gold with a good LG HD tuner chip. I get better bitrates on my captures now and less errors then before. The gal at my office did say that she might be wrong about the 8.95 a month rental charge for the card seeing how I brought up that I had heard first card is free and was going to research it more after we left and she had free time. If she turns out to be wrong there will not be the extra charge on my bill so we'll see next month.
> 
> I do have a nice Motorola HD box with every output known to man on it and that one is not costing me anything and I don't have to return it.



The first card is only free if you don't have another cable box. Since you have a cable box, your first card is in that box and you are paying for a second card.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman* /forum/post/21367824
> 
> 
> I just got a HD Homerun Prime during black Friday and have had it running for almost a month now on Comcast in Portland Oregon here. I use Windows Media Center and it works great. I got lucky at my local office as they gave me a M card and self install kit without any issues though she did say it would cost a extra 8.95 a month for the card even though I've heard first card is supposed to be free.



Not sure how different Portland market is from Seattle, but I think the $8.95 is an "Additional Digital Outlet" fee - which you pay regardless of what type of device you're using. That fee includes one "free" cablecard (or standard Comcast receiver box).


----------



## Dartman

Well she said it was for the card itself and tried to say something about my HD box counting as the first card so if that's the way it is so be it, which is what I told her, I could be wrong and she said she could be and would double check but sounds like I get to pay 9 extra a month which is still 8 bucks less then their crappy DVR that I can't edit or burn anything to disk if I want, or much of anything else easily except watch the captures so I'm OK with it but it is kinda dirty pool to make everyone have to use some kind of box then count it against your free card later when you get smart.


----------



## troublebound

You should probably be getting a credit for the CableCard as a "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment". Here in Seattle it's $2.50 each.


I have two TiVo HDs (no cablebox). First TiVo has no charge for the card (part of the digital package). Second TiVo has a Digital Additional Outlet Service fee ($8.00) with the card included with that fee. I get $5 credit (2x$2.50) for the CableCards.


----------



## Dartman

Well we'll see what shows up on my next bill but sounded like they don't get a lot of these types of boxes in so she wasn't even sure how to code it into her computer or at first what card I needed. Mine was the first Prime she had ever seen so I made sure to bring the whole box n with me in case nobody knew what to do or what would fit and work.

Would be nice to get the card for free or at least get a partial credit but like others have said it sounds like they are dinging me for having the HD box that was part of my package here when they talked me into a full HD upgrade with phone and all that, basically the triple play.

I did it because I now get free long distance, full HD on every channel that offers it, and Stars movie channel for free along with that HD box for free.

I get more and better TV, better phone service, and the net and save 50 bucks a month over what it as costing me for the phone by itself, plus more and better TV so it was a win for me for once.

Too bad they haven't standardized their pricing and offerings a bit better between markets so we could always say this is the way it is, rather then this is the way it is where I live but your area could be completely different.

Plus all many have to do is call or hit their live chat and threaten to cancel or complain about the price and they'll offer a significant discount to stay on. Maybe they should just drop their prices rather then offering promos only if you complain and they'd keep and earn more customers then they have keeping prices high and make even more money in the long run.


----------



## thewarm

 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...D=1547706&SID= 


Newegg has a good deal on the Ceton InfiniTV 4 USB Tuner for $228.99 after a $30 instant discount and a $40 OFF w/ coupon codeEMCYTZT964 w/ FREE shipping. Get it now for a limited time.


----------



## levibluewa

Rtnews.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rtnews.



Is it RT English? What is the channel it's mapped to?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/21388141
> 
> 
> Is it RT English? What is the channel it's mapped to?



It's in English right now, and the program titles on the schedule on their website are all English.


Channel 81.

http://rt.com/usa/news/rt-america-seattle-dish-479/


----------



## storyid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman* /forum/post/21367824
> 
> 
> I just got a HD Homerun Prime during black Friday and have had it running for almost a month now on Comcast in Portland Oregon here. I use Windows Media Center and it works great. I got lucky at my local office as they gave me a M card and self install kit without any issues though she did say it would cost a extra 8.95 a month for the card even though I've heard first card is supposed to be free. I installed the drivers and stuff from the disk, it self updated to the latest ones and updated the firmware as well. I had to redo some of the media center crap I disabled due to never needing to use it so not wanting to have it taking up valuable resources.
> 
> I called their 800 number, told the gal what I needed, and she activated the card without issues in like 5 minutes and was very helpful and nice, just like the lady at the office was.
> 
> Once I had everything back up and running the card populated the guide and all my HD and movie channels showed up, before everything was up it just showed the first 39 channels, after, everything worked.
> 
> Any of the normal HD channels are copy freely so you can convert and edit them to your hearts content, the one movie channel I have is copy once so you cant edit or do anything with those except watch them on the original machine that did the capture.
> 
> You HAVE to use media center or myth TV because of the DRM involved, my copy of CWEPG recognizes the card and can do some QAM channels with 2 of the three tuners, none of the extra HD channels except locals, plus it uses the RF channels and not the virtual numbers the cable co assigns to them.
> 
> I have figured out how to make WMC use the file names I want now so been using it a lot to capture season passes and individual programs and then redoing the captures to something my media players can see and watching them after editing on the network to the TV in the front room.
> 
> The tuners seem to be much better then the one in my Divco Fusion3 gold with a good LG HD tuner chip. I get better bitrates on my captures now and less errors then before. The gal at my office did say that she might be wrong about the 8.95 a month rental charge for the card seeing how I brought up that I had heard first card is free and was going to research it more after we left and she had free time. If she turns out to be wrong there will not be the extra charge on my bill so we'll see next month.
> 
> I do have a nice Motorola HD box with every output known to man on it and that one is not costing me anything and I don't have to return it.



Thanks Dartman and jimre for replying to my question - looks like it's a fairly safe bet, for now at least, to go to a CableCARD solution here in the Pacific Northwest, unless Comcast gets cute and decides to start marking stuff copy once like Time Warner does on the east coast. Of course, you'd have to expect that'll be the next step...first, yank analog, then yank clear qam, then yank copy freely... But, maybe good for another couple of years until the next "transition".


Anyone out there doing CableCARD with MythTV? I'll probably go that route, and the earlier posts were both Windows Media Center... I know that the pre-.25 builds have preliminary support for both the HDHR Prime and the Ceton Infinitv, but interested in first hand accounts of course. Thanks again.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid* /forum/post/21415659
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Anyone out there doing CableCARD with MythTV? I'll probably go that route, and the earlier posts were both Windows Media Center... I know that the pre-.25 builds have preliminary support for both the HDHR Prime and the Ceton Infinitv, but interested in first hand accounts of course. Thanks again.



I use MythTV, still only with QAM and the HD-PVR, not CableCard. I've heard of a few who have it working with the HDHR Prime, but you'll only be able to record programs that are flagged "copy freely" with MythTV and a CableCard solution.


----------



## burger23

I've been using SilconDust's HD Homerun PRIME since the first day it was shipped. Bottom line: it works perfectly all the time. I have never missed a scheduled show- picture quality is outstanding. That being said, I do not pay for any MOVIE premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc) so I am unable to confirm - but I do have the ESPN, ROOT, TNT, USA, etc. provided in the Digital Preferred. I also have my older HD Homerun installed to capture clear QAM signals- total of 5 tuners. No problems. Highly recommended. [Note: I watch with a commercial-advance program [DVRMST with abuttino's plug-in- if interrested, contact me for details] on my WMC]


----------



## levibluewa

now at 2 locations...0.0 (UNKNOWN).


----------



## sastimac

I'm thinking of replacing my DVR (rental) with HDHomerun. I want to double check that if I record an HBO movie I can play it back from the same computer/hard drive. My Plasma have HDMI ports but my AV receiver doesn't. I'll need to convert the HDMI output to discreet video and stereo signals so my AV receiver will handle the signals and I'll get 5.1. If I'm wrong let me know.


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac* /forum/post/21441199
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my DVR (rental) with HDHomerun. I want to double check that if I record an HBO movie I can play it back from the same computer/hard drive. My Plasma have HDMI ports but my AV receiver doesn't. I'll need to convert the HDMI output to discreet video and stereo signals so my AV receiver will handle the signals and I'll get 5.1. If I'm wrong let me know.



Presumably you mean the HDHomerun PRIME cablecard tuner - since the regular HDHomerun does Clear-QAM/OTA only (no encrypted/premium channels like HBO).


I use an earlier first-gen ATI cablecard tuner with WMC 7 with local Comcast. Video output to TV is via analog VGA port, so there's no HDCP involved. Audio output is via TOSLINK optical to my AV receiver. I can record & play copy-protected HBO & SHO programs just fine - on that PC only. As expected, copy-protected premium programs are restricted to the machine they're recorded on.


Again, this is a different first-gen cablecard tuner so your mileage may vary - but I'd expect any current cablecard tuner to work the same way.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21441312
> 
> 
> Presumably you mean the HDHomerun PRIME cablecard tuner - since the regular HDHomerun does Clear-QAM/OTA only (no encrypted/premium channels like HBO).
> 
> 
> I use an earlier first-gen ATI cablecard tuner with WMC 7 with local Comcast. Video output to TV is via analog VGA port, so there's no HDCP involved. Audio output is via TOSLINK optical to my AV receiver. I can record & play copy-protected HBO & SHO programs just fine - on that PC only. As expected, copy-protected premium programs are restricted to the machine they're recorded on.
> 
> 
> Again, this is a different first-gen cablecard tuner so your mileage may vary - but I'd expect any current cablecard tuner to work the same way.



I use a Ceton with WMC 7. I record HBO just fine, and can usually play it over extenders (sometimes though Comcast messes with the record flag and it won't work).


----------



## newlinux

People should be more or less fine recording all of their shows in WMC7 with a cable card solution. Whether or not they can play on extenders will be more of their issue (and will simply depend on the flags that are set). However with MythTV, since it doesn't support all the DRM that Windows and WMC7 support, will need the flag to be set to "copy freely" to even be able to record and playback at all from a cable card solution.


A separate audio out it should work for your receiver. If you use analog video out (e.g. VGA or component) the resolution you are able to produce may be restricted for some recordings by WMC.


----------



## User7007

Would love to hear from a Comcast Seattle Subscriber and a Ceton Tuner owner just like myself. I recently found out from Comcast and their latest pricing guide (July 1st 2011) that they have a "Customer Owned Video Equipment Credit." Available to customers who supply their own Cablecard compatible device.


Info/Policy can be found here: hxxp:// www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy 


If you key in your zip code you will see what discount you are eligible for. My credit indeed shows up as $2.50 per month off my total bill. When I called customer service I really got the runaround from people who were unable to assist. I finally got in touch with a rep who was not lazy and looked into this further.


What I found out was the following:


If your Device is listed in the system as a "Tivo" Device they will then see the option to then credit you the $2.50 per month. Problem is though once you are listed as a "Tivo" user I am then charged $1.10 a month for the Cablecard that I was originally getting for $0.00 per month for, AKA free!


To me this does not make any sense at all. Especially how the policy is defined. The pricing guide defines the $1.10 monthly fee as a Cablecard that is (second card in same device). When as Ceton owners know that is the ONLY card in that device! Is there anyone out there that is getting the FULL $2.50 per month credit applied to their bill as it should be based upon the current pricing guide and not being billed the $1.10 for the 2nd Card fee per the "Customer Owned Video Equipment Policy?" With all the new Cablecard compatible devices out there, HD Homerun, Ceton etc, I am somewhat surprised that people still have to be setup as "Tivo" users in their system...


I also pay for a second Standard Def, tuner for $8.00 a month. To me the Primary Device should be the Cablecard, for $0.00 a month and then the second device should be $8.00 a month with the $2.50 credit applied at the end every month since I am supplying the Ceton Tuner that all fits within the definition of THEIR Policy....???


Would love to see some feedback on this from people who own either an HD HomeRun, Ceton Quad Tuner, or InfiniTV.


Thanks!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's in English right now, and the program titles on the schedule on their website are all English.
> 
> 
> Channel 81.
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/rt-america-seattle-dish-479/



Now only if TiVo would get the guide data for this channel!


----------



## randman11

I am getting the $2.50 credit and am not charged an addition $1.10. All I have is the one Ceton and cablecard (no additional outlets) however.


----------



## thefalcon2k

OK, so I'm 4 1/2 months into my 6 month journey to Comcast (Xfinity). I was told that I would be needing to pay $100 (up front) to obtain an HD-DVR from Comcast, but wouldn't have to pay the "deposit" after 6 months of good standing. The last time I've had to deal with an HD-DVR from Comcast was 2009-ish, and the newest box available was the Motorola DCX-3400M. Is this still the box that is an HD-DVR with the largest storage capacity? I know that some boxes have a 250GB hard drive, but others have a 500GB hard drive.


----------



## User7007

randman,


Thanks for the reply. I will send you a PM to discuss further.


I will then report back to the Forum with the relevant findings once I get my issue resolved with Comcast.


----------



## seatacboy

I realize this has been discussed previously, but wonder if there's any likelihood that Comcast will carry KBTC's HD feed in the Seattle/Tacoma area?


----------



## levibluewa

I'm surprised they don't. Comcrap Bham has it...even DISH has 28 in HD.


----------



## cbdavi19

We get KBTC HD in Marysville (98270) as well.


My favorite thing about it: the SD version of the channel 80-206 is mapped to 28-1. Yet, the PSIP label is KBTC-HD and the channel content is always 480i (not exactly HD, we would all agree). Meanwhile, the HD version is at 12-1 (no mapping), the content is always 1080i, and there's no PSIP label at all.


If that doesn't describe the Comcast clearQAM experience in a nutshell, I don't know what does!


Also, I'm *still* having the 79-*, and 80-* no tuning issues on my main 2009 Panasonic plasma TV. Other clearQAM devices in the house (2x Hauppage HVR-1800, 1x Hauppauge HVR-1600, and 1x Artec ATSC/QAM box) have no problems.


Firmware on the TV is current (no updates since 2010), and I did a complete reset last and re-scan weekend. Here are the results:


In the problem 79-* and 80-* these are the only channels I get:


79-115 (KUNS Univision)

79-114 mapped to 24-1 (KBCB ShopNBC)

79-111 NBA TV (obviously a free trial)


80-209 mapped to 20-1 (Trinity)

80-206 mapped to 28-1 (KBTC)


I know what I'm *supposed* to get because the other tuners get it. The TV also don't get the new RT (Russian Television) at 97-462, yet all other tuners do. Poor 44-1/80-203 KFFV (KHCV/KPST) appears to be completely gone as none of the other tuners can see it, either.


My rallying cry is, "Give me back my WeatherScan!" (80-215).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19* /forum/post/21488358
> 
> 
> We get KBTC HD in Marysville (98270) as well.
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about it: the SD version of the channel 80-206 is mapped to 28-1. Yet, the PSIP label is KBTC-HD and the channel content is always 480i (not exactly HD, we would all agree). Meanwhile, the HD version is at 12-1 (no mapping), the content is always 1080i, and there's no PSIP label at all.



28-1 does show up as KBTC-HD in Kitsap as well. However, the HD version of the channel does not exist.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19* /forum/post/21488358
> 
> 
> Also, I'm *still* having the 79-*, and 80-* no tuning issues on my main 2009 Panasonic plasma TV. Other clearQAM devices in the house (2x Hauppage HVR-1800, 1x Hauppauge HVR-1600, and 1x Artec ATSC/QAM box) have no problems.
> 
> 
> Firmware on the TV is current (no updates since 2010), and I did a complete reset last and re-scan weekend. Here are the results:
> 
> 
> In the problem 79-* and 80-* these are the only channels I get:
> 
> 
> 79-115 (KUNS Univision)
> 
> 79-114 mapped to 24-1 (KBCB ShopNBC)
> 
> 79-111 NBA TV (obviously a free trial)
> 
> 
> 80-209 mapped to 20-1 (Trinity)
> 
> 80-206 mapped to 28-1 (KBTC)
> 
> 
> I know what I'm *supposed* to get because the other tuners get it. The TV also don't get the new RT (Russian Television) at 97-462, yet all other tuners do. Poor 44-1/80-203 KFFV (KHCV/KPST) appears to be completely gone as none of the other tuners can see it, either.
> 
> 
> My rallying cry is, "Give me back my WeatherScan!" (80-215).



I also have a Panasonic Plasma TV, purchased in December 2008. Firmware is current as of 2009 (just updated it). My TV can receive the following signals in the 79.* & 80.* range:


79-101: ION TV

79-102: KOMO-TV

79-103: KING-TV

79-104: KONG-TV

79-105: CBUT-TV (CBC)

79-106: KCTS-TV

79-107: KZJO-TV

79-108: KSTW-TV

79-114: KBCB-TV (ShopNBC)

79-115: KUNS-TV


All 80.* have been moved.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k* /forum/post/21490182
> 
> 
> 28-1 does show up as KBTC-HD in Kitsap as well. However, the HD version of the channel does not exist.



The HD version of KBTC definitely exists over-the-air, although certain specific programs are only 480i. I receive a strong OTA KBTC signal and in performing direct A/B comparisons between the Comcast SD feed and the 1080i OTA signal, there's no doubt as to the difference.


Adding KBTC-HD to Comcast's Seattle systems is long overdue.


----------



## AMMO

Anyone having problems with 104 & 105?


----------



## troublebound

Have been reading on the TiVo forum that Comcast in the Bay Area and Corvallis have changed Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, and VH1 HD from the east coast to the west coast feed.


I imagine the Seattle area is on it's way, too. That means The Daily Show/Colbert will move from 8 pm to 11 pm.


----------



## Dartman

Portland got the message here too







I like being able to see the shows early so I don't have to stay up or record them for later. If anyone has them set to record better watch the schedule so you don't record something else.


----------



## thefalcon2k

NHL Center Ice is located in the 68.x area. This started on the 13th and continues to the 19th.


----------



## troublebound

Looks like Comedy Central HD (704) changed here on Comcast Seattle today to the west coast feed.










TiVo guide data has not changed so I'll have to manually record or watch the Daily Show tonight (Colbert is a rerun) and hopefully it will be in sync by Monday.


MTV HD and VH1 HD appear to have changed also.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/21657887
> 
> 
> Looks like Comedy Central HD (704) changed here on Comcast Seattle today to the west coast feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TiVo guide data has not changed so I'll have to manually record or watch the Daily Show tonight (Colbert is a rerun) and hopefully it will be in sync by Monday.



Yeah, I had to watch record it in SD on my Tivo because there was no 11:00PM HD broadcast in the guide.


----------



## rickeame

Quick question about DVR's -- if I have two DVR's (whole home) can they see each other?


----------



## burger23

Need more info. If using Media Center in a PC, then yes- MC can be programmed to look several places for recorded shows.


But if you are talking about Comcast issued DVRs, then no- not at this time


----------



## rickeame

Okay, so two "whole home dvr's" in a house do not see each other. Ugh. Okay then. I'll need to think of another solution. We just have too many people with too many shows. Thankfully we have on demand which mitigates a bunch of them.


----------



## arbeck77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/21664907
> 
> 
> Okay, so two "whole home dvr's" in a house do not see each other. Ugh. Okay then. I'll need to think of another solution. We just have too many people with too many shows. Thankfully we have on demand which mitigates a bunch of them.



The best solution for this is either TiVo with the upcoming Premiere. Or getting a windows Media Center and an xbox or two to extended it to multiple TV's.


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troublebound* /forum/post/21587068
> 
> 
> Have been reading on the TiVo forum that Comcast in the Bay Area and Corvallis have changed Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, and VH1 HD from the east coast to the west coast feed.
> 
> 
> I imagine the Seattle area is on it's way, too. That means The Daily Show/Colbert will move from 8 pm to 11 pm.



Starting late last week the Comcast listings had Comedy Central HD as a west coast feed. Usually record the Daily Show so had it start at 11pm on Monday. No show....and when it started saw the end of Colbert. When pulling up SD channel it shows "watch in HD" and takes you back to the HD channel that's still on east coast feed. Apparently the people that who do the listings aren't talking to the people that do the programming. We really enjoy being able to see and record the Daily Show at 8pm rather than 11pm.


----------



## troublebound

That's odd. I set up a manual recording on my TiVo last night (Monday) from 11 pm to midnight on the HD channel and it recorded both the new Daily Show and Colbert. I started watching about 11:15 so I could skip through the commercials and caught up before Colbert ended.


The guide data for my TiVo was still wrong (that's why I did a manual recording), but I got the two new shows okay. I've submitted a "Report A Lineup Issue" form to TiVo so I expect that will be fixed eventually.


I noticed the Zap2It schedule still has the east coast feed info for the HD channel.


I'm in Lake Forest Park.


----------



## rickeame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77* /forum/post/21669231
> 
> 
> The best solution for this is either TiVo with the upcoming Premiere. Or getting a windows Media Center and an xbox or two to extended it to multiple TV's.



But with the TiVo you lose ON DEMAND, right? That's always been the sad part.


Does Tivo do MRV with streaming now or does it transfer them from dvr to dvr.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## artseattle

Streampix is supposed to start today for people with Xfinity Triple Play. Did anyone get it? I just rebooted my DVR and nothing new was added. Are we supposed to do something active to activate it?


Art


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone want a free TiVo Series 3?

It's the one with the OLED screen on the front.


The hard drive died (you can replace it with a 2TB drive from Weaknees)


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Streampix is supposed to start today for people with Xfinity Triple Play. Did anyone get it? I just rebooted my DVR and nothing new was added. Are we supposed to do something active to activate it?
> 
> 
> Art



It's in the Premium Channel section of OnDemand.


----------



## artseattle

Thanks. I never would have found it. Some good movies, many in HD. I'm hoping they will provide an online listing somewhere. It's too tedious to scroll through the movies since they are separated by each initial letter.


Art


----------



## JohnD206

I watched "the voice" and "parenthood" on demand this week and noticed that full length commercials are now included. It would take under 45 minutes to watch a 1 hour show and now it's 60 without the ability to fast forward. Years ago this would not have been a problem but I have skipped over commercials with replaytv and TiVo for years. Has anyone noticed the addition of more commercials with the other networks?


----------



## Go Hard

About the only thing you can do is use the 5 minute jump ahead and then rewind back. Its Comsuckstic!


----------



## Lionanimal

Has anyone recently had *FIOS-TV and internet service with Frontier near Lynnwood, or Everett, WA ?* How does their service compare with comcast in terms of:


a) Picture Quality of HDTV (FIOS-tv)


b) Technical Customer Service, both on-site and over the phone


c) On-Demand tv title availability, quantity and quality


d) Administrative matters, billing, Customer Relations and commitment to the FIOS-TV product for the duration.


I have a chance to switch to their service this summer, 2012. However, my prior _in-person contact, three times with their retail representatives have left me wondering._







REally wondering why they push Dish-Network Sat TV.


I know folks sometimes wonder about Comcast, but in the last six years of service, they've improved their service in all respects.










I welcome your comments on perspective on Comcast vs. Frontier operations. Thank you.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone recently had FIOS-TV and internet service with Frontier near Lynnwood, or Everett, WA ? How does their service compare with comcast in terms of:
> 
> 
> a) Picture Quality of HDTV (FIOS-tv)
> 
> 
> b) Technical Customer Service, both on-site and over the phone
> 
> 
> c) On-Demand tv title availability, quantity and quality
> 
> 
> d) Administrative matters, billing, Customer Relations and commitment to the FIOS-TV product for the duration.
> 
> 
> I have a chance to switch to their service thisIoS summer, 2012. However, my prior in-person contact, three times with their retail representatives have left me wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally wondering why they push Dish-Network Sat TV.
> 
> 
> I know folks sometimes wonder about Comcast, but in the last six years of service, they've improved their service in all respects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome your comments on perspective on Comcast vs. Frontier operations. Thank you.



FiOS TV on Frontier is a dead end service... They haven't added a single new channel since Frontier took over. Plus they have ZERO 3D channels.


----------



## edwinyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/21738723
> 
> Has anyone recently had *FIOS-TV and internet service with Frontier near Lynnwood, or Everett, WA ?* How does their service compare with comcast in terms of:
> 
> 
> a) Picture Quality of HDTV (FIOS-tv)
> 
> 
> b) Technical Customer Service, both on-site and over the phone
> 
> 
> c) On-Demand tv title availability, quantity and quality
> 
> 
> d) Administrative matters, billing, Customer Relations and commitment to the FIOS-TV product for the duration.
> 
> 
> I have a chance to switch to their service this summer, 2012. However, my prior _in-person contact, three times with their retail representatives have left me wondering._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally wondering why they push Dish-Network Sat TV.
> 
> 
> I know folks sometimes wonder about Comcast, but in the last six years of service, they've improved their service in all respects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome your comments on perspective on Comcast vs. Frontier operations. Thank you.



I have them in 2010 before I moved away if that helps.


A. Excellent. Clearly better than Comcast with much less compression. It was noticeable when I switched to it and back.

B. Never called them but I didn't expect much from support in general.

C. Not bad but I was primarily using a Tivo so OnDemand wasn't high on my list. I would say it was not nearly as good as Comcast

D. Just horrible. I had FIOS with Verizon and went with the Frontier transition. Frontier was completely clueless. There seemed to be ZERO commitment to the video service, no new features or upgrades. The billing department was a nightmare. They have a retail office near Alderwood mall and all they seem to be able to do it accept payments and returns of equipment. They couldn't resolve issues, give me new equipment, or even adjust my service. Hell, I spent two weeks trying to cancel and could get a human on the phone after waiting 2+ hours. I finally went to the store and all they could do was call the exact same number I was calling.







BTW, the contract terms have very little exceptions to get out of. I moved and since there wasn't Frontier in my new house locally, I had to pay the ETF. In the end, I was glad to go back to Comcast.


----------



## pastiche

I'm posting a (very) quick update of the QAM list. There were only some minor changes in the last few months, most of which have already been mentioned.


* 5-2/15-3 from Universal Sports to Live Well Network

* FMs from 67-X to 38-X

* RT on 97-462

* No PSIP on 33-1/79-101, 44-1/80-203, 51-1/79-115


----------



## Lionanimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edwinyuen* /forum/post/21746090
> 
> 
> I have them in 2010 before I moved away if that helps.
> 
> 
> A. Excellent. Clearly better than Comcast with much less compression. It was noticeable when I switched to it and back.
> 
> B. Never called them but I didn't expect much from support in general.
> 
> C. Not bad but I was primarily using a Tivo so OnDemand wasn't high on my list. I would say it was not nearly as good as Comcast
> 
> D. Just horrible. I had FIOS with Verizon and went with the Frontier transition. Frontier was completely clueless. There seemed to be ZERO commitment to the video service, no new features or upgrades. The billing department was a nightmare. They have a retail office near Alderwood mall and all they seem to be able to do it accept payments and returns of equipment. They couldn't resolve issues, give me new equipment, or even adjust my service. Hell, I spent two weeks trying to cancel and could get a human on the phone after waiting 2+ hours. I finally went to the store and all they could do was call the exact same number I was calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the contract terms have very little exceptions to get out of. I moved and since there wasn't Frontier in my new house locally, I had to pay the ETF. In the end, I was glad to go back to Comcast.



Thanks for the information. I definitely got weird vibes all three times I went to their (new) retail location near the Alderwood and Everett Mall's. I figure I'll stay with Comcast in hope that someday, someone other than Frontier will buy the FIOS-TV infrastructure. That really good picture quality will come in handy "someday" if I move to an 85 inch display.


----------



## thefalcon2k

So, I was just browsing the internet (as usual) and I came across something interesting that's starting to roll out across the country ... Comcast On Screen Guide 2.0 . Someone tell me how that makes sense? In my history (from friends & relatives over the years) with Comcast, I have seen different guides, and "2.0" makes 4. Remember, there was the "ugly yellow" guide, and the Microsoft guide. Now, there's the one we have today, and the one that's coming.


What I can tell you about the new guide is that it's strictly for the HD-DVR boxes only (at this time). That's all. But, from the pictures, it looks very nice!


----------



## Nausicaa

The Microsoft guide was unique to the Seattle area, I believe.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* /forum/post/21763699
> 
> 
> The Microsoft guide was unique to the Seattle area, I believe.



Yes, now that you say that ... you are correct about that! However, it's still a guide that we used. Well, I used it, here in Bremerton, anyway.


----------



## thefalcon2k

In an e-mail received by Comcast earlier today, I can say that we should be looking for a guide makeover between October 2012 & June 2013. The guide will be the *Xfinity X1* (formerly *Spectrum*). This guide is only in Augusta, GA currently. However, they're targeting an additional market this year. The Seattle area is a good possibility.


Some links to check out:

- http://blog.comcast.com/2011/05/look...xperience.html 

- http://www.fiercecable.com/story/com...ice/2012-02-29 

- http://www.dailylocal.com/article/20...ger=full_story


----------



## User7007

Speaking to some posts mentioned earlier in this thread, wanted to know if anyone had any news or heard rumors when we may FINALLY see Xfinity On Demand for those who use Windows Media Center with XBOX Extenders?


Seems like this has been in the works for a while now, and those MS Employees that receive the Beta have been running this for a while now. I see that it is available on FIOS and has been for a while now. Would love to hear from a Xfinity/Comcast rep on this if you happen to see this.


Does anyone know if the Full "On Demand" Library is available for those who may have seen and or used this yet?


Anxiously awaiting Xfinity On Demond on my XBOX 360!


Thanks!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User7007* /forum/post/21799302
> 
> 
> Speaking to some posts mentioned earlier in this thread, wanted to know if anyone had any news or heard rumors when we may FINALLY see Xfinity On Demand for those who use Windows Media Center with XBOX Extenders?
> 
> 
> Seems like this has been in the works for a while now, and those MS Employees that receive the Beta have been running this for a while now. I see that it is available on FIOS and has been for a while now. Would love to hear from a Xfinity/Comcast rep on this if you happen to see this.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Full "On Demand" Library is available for those who may have seen and or used this yet?
> 
> 
> Anxiously awaiting Xfinity On Demond on my XBOX 360!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have access to the beta, but I have all the answers that you're looking for. OK, maybe not all, but 99.9% of them! The only thing I don't have right now is the release date.


Moving on, you asked if the full "On Demand" library was going to be available. The answer is "no". The only difference being we can not purchase pay-per-view movies via the Xbox 360, just like XfinityTV.com. The only items we will see are Free TV/Movies, "National Broadcaster" (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX), and Premium Networks (Streampix, Starz, Encore, HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, The Movie Channel, etc.).


For those of you who subscribe to HBO or Cinemax and have separate questions about HBO Go or Max Go, these services will be integrated into the Xfinity App on the Xbox! Even though Max Go will not have an app on the Xbox (unlike HBO Go, also coming soon), being an Xfinity subscriber gives us that slight advantage! Just remember, you have to be a Cinemax subscriber!


Next, I am happy to say that the Xfinity app on the Xbox will not count any video watching towards your 250 GB monthly bandwidth limit! Go all out!


Finally, I want to point out that "Live TV" watching was mentioned. This will not be available on the Xbox ... yet. Xfinity did not rule out this option, and it's a possibility in the future!


I don't work for Comcast/Xfinity! How did I get all this info? See for yourself!


----------



## thefalcon2k

ESPN 2 has been located on ClearQAM channel 38-301. This is on my Panasonic Plasma TV in Bremerton. Also, channel 1911 has been spotted on my HD-DVR. At this time, it's only listed as "To Be Announced" on the guide and the standard "This channel will be available shortly" message when selecting it.


----------



## JasG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/21738723
> 
> 
> Has anyone recently had*FIOS-TV and internet service with Frontier near Lynnwood, or Everett, WA ?* How does their service compare with comcast in terms of:
> 
> a) Picture Quality of HDTV (FIOS-tv)



Much improved over Comcast (I switched in 2009 when FiOS first showed up).



> Quote:
> b) Technical Customer Service, both on-site and over the phone



Have called them twice, quick solutions in both cases. The technical staff all seem to be ex-Verizon.



> Quote:
> c) On-Demand tv title availability, quantity and quality



With the exception of no FOX, no issues.



> Quote:
> d) Administrative matters, billing, Customer Relations and commitment to the FIOS-TV product for the duration.



I have had no problems, they even gave me a discount after my 2 year initial contract was up. Made one change to equipment rental and it went smoothly.



> Quote:
> I have a chance to switch to their service this summer, 2012. However, my prior _in-person contact, three times with their retail representatives have left me wondering._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally wondering why they push Dish-Network Sat TV.



They probably get a bigger commission on Dish sales.



> Quote:
> I know folks sometimes wonder about Comcast, but in the last six years of service, they've improved their service in all respects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome your comments on perspective on Comcast vs. Frontier operations. Thank you.



I am a technology whore and really appreciate the tech behind FiOS. The internet service is, without a doubt, the best I have every experienced - 25mbps down AND up with 1 outage since 2009. No slowdowns evenings and weekends either.


I have not seen Comcast since 2009, but the difference when I switched was dramatic. Frontier FiOS has all the channels I watch in HD, so I am happy.


----------



## Chrome_CW

Help!!


I recently ordered a Ceton Infinitv 4 and in preparation for it's arrival I headed down to the local Comcast store (Redmond in my case) in order to pick up an M card to put into the CableCard slot and a Tuning Adapter to tune the 4 tuners in the card. When I got to the counter they were very helpful and immediately got me an M card, but when I asked for a Tuning Adapter they brought out a Pace DCT50X which:

A)I was pretty sure was not what I needed

B) I already have one at home.


So I headed home to do more research to find out if I truly need a Tuning Adapter for this market - Everything that I've read here on AVS Forum and on The Green Button leads me to believe that in the Seattle Comcast area that I DO need a tuning adapter. Armed with this information, along with the two models of TA's available (Motorola MTR700 and Cisco STA1520) I headed back to the Store to try and see if this additional information would help. Since I'm posting here, I'm guessing you can all tell how that went. The clerk who was helping me was very helpful but had NO idea what I was looking for - eventually he brought out a tech who I explained to what I was trying to hook up and what I needed. The tech wasn't aware of the Tuning adapter either - but he eventually called someone who was familiar with the Ceton as well as the tuning adapters. That person said they should have some in the warehouse. Armed with this information they headed back to the warehouse to try and locate the TA. About 10 mins later they walked out with a box that was WAY too large to be a TA - They had brought out a Motorola DCX3501 and were wondering if it would work for my setup....they told me that they had checked and that they had NO TUNING ADAPTERS in the State of Washington. This just sounds a bit suspect to me, because unless I've read this thread wrong there are a number of people in this thread who are using and have obtained Tuning Adapters in this state/area. While the guys who were helping me were very nice, I'm suspicious that they are stonewalling me and trying to get me to take the DCX3501 so that they can charge me an equipment rental fee(which is part of the reason I went to the Ceton - to avoid paying a rental fee).


Can others in this thread chime in and tell me how this compares to your experiences? Is there anybody at Ceton or from Comcast who reads the thread who may be able to help me? Am I perhaps incorrect in my thinking that my setup will require a Tuning Adapter? (The tech and cs agent both seemed to agree with me that we are a SDV market).


Any help is appreciated, I don't even have the Ceton card yet (should be arriving tomorrow) - but once it arrives, I'd like to get it up and going quickly (which was my reason for trying to take care of this legwork over the last couple of days.)


Thanks again! (And sorry if the answer to my question is buried somewhere in this thread - I've read through a lot of it, but at 520 pages, it is hard to search to find matching answers)


----------



## jimre

No tuning adapters here on the east side (North Bend). I don't know when (or if) Comcast plans to deploy SDV here in our market.


----------



## Chrome_CW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimre* /forum/post/21955619
> 
> 
> No tuning adapters here on the east side (North Bend). I don't know when (or if) Comcast plans to deploy SDV here in our market.



That's what I love about this forum! Thanks Jimre!


----------



## randman11

No tuning adapter in Seattle either. I just needed the cablecard.


----------



## Lionanimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasG* /forum/post/21904663
> 
> 
> Much improved over Comcast (I switched in 2009 when FiOS first showed up). I have not seen Comcast since 2009, but the difference when I switched was dramatic. Frontier FiOS has all the channels I watch in HD, so I am happy.



Thank you poster, JasG for your (excerpted) observations listed above about Frontier (Verizon) FIOS TV & Internet.


I'm looking forward to the opportunity to try Frontier. Working on the W.A.F. (Wife Acceptance Factor).


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal* /forum/post/21959110
> 
> 
> W.A.F. (Wife Acceptance Factor).



This made my day! Very clever!


----------



## levibluewa

A couple of changes noticed:


33.13 - EAS

35.2101 - CSPAN

35.2102 - CSPAN 2


37.2310 - HALLMARK


38.306 - UWTV

38.307 - UW2


89.2203 - DISCOVERY


108.332-339 - KPLU, KQMV, KUBE, KMPS, KUOW, KIRO, KING, KLCK


Also, noticed that Hallmark & Discovery, CSPANs, as well as, the shopping channels are in 2 locations.


----------



## cbdavi19

Comcast in 98270 shuffled Clear QAM channels around again. It must have been just within the last few days. Here's what I've found:
Radio stations that were at 38-* are now at 108-*.
Discovery Channel at 37-4 or 90-4 is now 36-2203(PC)/36-3(TV) or 89-2203(PC)/89-3(TV).
Hallmark at 34-8 or 91-8 is now at 37-2310(PC)/37-8(TV) or 90-2310(PC)/90-10(TV).
C-SPAN at 32-1 or 116-1 is now at 35-2101(PC)/35-1(TV) or 92-2101(PC)/92-1(TV).
C-SPAN2 at 32-2 or 116-2 is now at 35-2102(PC)/35-2(TV) or 92-2102(PC)/92-2(TV).
HSN at 32-9 or 116-9 is now at 35-2109(PC)/35-7(TV) or 92-2109(PC)/92-9(TV).
QVC at 32-10 or 116-10 is now at 35-2110(PC)/35-8(TV) or 92-2110(PC)/92-10(TV).
Jewelry TV at 89-8 is now at 90-2309(PC)/90-9(TV).
UWTV at 36-9 or 89-9 is now at 38-306 or 107-306.
UWTV2 at 36-10 or 89-10 is now at 38-307 or 107-307.

Also, I continue to get UWTV2 at 122-307 and Root Sports NW at 122-308.


Enjoy,


Chris


----------



## Verick

Is anyone getting intermittent drop outs of KOMOHD? I am recording through Windows Media Center on an avermedia A180 (or A188, no way to tell which tuner is recording as far as I know). On Sunday a 15 minute chunk got cut out of once upon a time, and on monday castle got cut off after 25 minutes. Media Center shows 100% signal quality on all tuners and this has only happened on channel 4-1. If no one else is getting signal losses I guess I have to do some more troubleshooting.


Thanks.


----------



## artshotwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting intermittent drop outs of KOMOHD? I am recording through Windows Media Center on an avermedia A180 (or A188, no way to tell which tuner is recording as far as I know). On Sunday a 15 minute chunk got cut out of once upon a time, and on monday castle got cut off after 25 minutes. Media Center shows 100% signal quality on all tuners and this has only happened on channel 4-1. If no one else is getting signal losses I guess I have to do some more troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yup, I've noticed them, too. On Comcast.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting intermittent drop outs of KOMOHD? I am recording through Windows Media Center on an avermedia A180 (or A188, no way to tell which tuner is recording as far as I know). On Sunday a 15 minute chunk got cut out of once upon a time, and on monday castle got cut off after 25 minutes. Media Center shows 100% signal quality on all tuners and this has only happened on channel 4-1. If no one else is getting signal losses I guess I have to do some more troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I was getting them last Sat during the NASCAR nationwide race on ABC. I haven't watched any ABC since then though.


----------



## pastiche


Here's a list update. The changes are those that cbdavi19 and levibluewa outlined above. (C-SPAN, C-SPAN2, Discovery, EAS, FMs from 38-X, Hallmark, HSN, Jewelry, QVC, UWTV, and UWTV2 have all moved.)


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verick* /forum/post/22001390
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting intermittent drop outs of KOMOHD? I am recording through Windows Media Center on an avermedia A180 (or A188, no way to tell which tuner is recording as far as I know). On Sunday a 15 minute chunk got cut out of once upon a time, and on monday castle got cut off after 25 minutes. Media Center shows 100% signal quality on all tuners and this has only happened on channel 4-1. If no one else is getting signal losses I guess I have to do some more troubleshooting.



I have noticed most of my channels seem to be running at 88 to 94% in the last week as opposed to a steady 94 to 100%. Comcast must be trying to 'streamline' the network again or something. I am also using WMC and the signal strength loss does affect my recordings. I am also on Comcast.


----------



## jptriad

Has anybody heard when Comcast Seattle Market going to add the BBC World News Channel. Its Been in Portland and other major markets for several months now ?


----------



## oversight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jptriad* /forum/post/22018623
> 
> 
> Has anybody heard when Comcast Seattle Market going to add the BBC World News Channel. Its Been in Portland and other major markets for several months now ?



or new HD channels in general?


----------



## jhachey

 http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe...CRedirect=true 


Comcast Begins National Launch of X1: Next-Generation Cloud Enabled Television Platform and Introduces The X1 Remote Control App

X1 Video Platform Transforms Traditional TV into Integrated Entertainment Experience -

Complete with Apps, Sleek Navigation, Personalization and Social Media Tools


Available in the Coming Weeks in Boston; More Markets to Follow This Year


PHILADELPHIA and BOSTON - May 21, 2012


Comcast, one of the nation's leading providers of entertainment, information, and communications products and services, announced today it will launch its next-generation television experience, Xfinity TV on the X1 Platform, and a new X1 remote control app in the coming weeks. This cloud-enabled platform, unlike any other video service existing today, delivers the world's largest collection of video and transforms the TV into an entirely new integrated entertainment experience. These new products will launch in Boston with several major markets planned to follow this year, and will be available to new Xfinity Triple Play with HD/DVR service customers at no additional cost.


The X1 platform makes the TV smarter, richer and more personalized - and that's only the beginning. Our goal is to leverage this platform to redefine the entertainment experience for our customers, said Marcien Jenckes, Senior Vice President and General Manager of Video Services for Comcast Cable. X1 is a giant leap forward, essentially transforming our video product from a hardware experience to a software experience, allowing us to innovate faster and more aggressively.


The X1 platform incorporates IP technology, using cloud servers on Comcast's network that allow Comcast to integrate interactive, customized apps and social media features with its traditional video services to create an entirely new television experience. This is part of Comcast's ongoing and evolving effort to take advantage of IP technology to constantly bring new innovation and features to market.


Showcased this week at NCTA's The Cable Show 2012 in Boston, highlights of X1 include:


A main screen with a sleek new user interface that integrates a customer's video experiences and enables one-click access to a highly visual display of entertainment options

Unified search and instant play, along with recommendations, with the ability to find entertainment content in seconds from TV listings, DVR recordings and Xfinity On Demand using a new smart remote

Specially tailored-for-TV features such as customized social networking and music, radio, sports, traffic and weather apps

Equipped with a new hybrid DVR set-top box with tru2way and IP capabilities that delivers an advanced personalized TV viewing experience as well as an enhanced remote control that offers greater responsiveness and does not require a line-of-sight connection to the set-top-box

X1 Remote Control App

The new companion X1 remote control app enables customers to use motion and gesture control to drive their TV experience through the touch-screen of their handheld iPhone and iPod touch. For instance, customers can swipe their device to page through the interactive TV guides on their television screen; program personalized short-cuts and favorites (Quick Links) on the TV, and even shake the device to pause On Demand content playing on the television. In addition, customers can use the devices' virtual keyboard to search among and play tens of thousands of video choices on their TVs faster than ever before - even faster than using the traditional remote control. The remote provides the ability to filter by genre and HD; control the DVR and interact with social media tools and apps.


The X1 remote app unites the TV screen with customers' mobile devices by creating an integrated experience between the customers' swipe controls on their device and the viewing experience on the TV - they truly mirror each other, said Sree Kotay, Senior Vice President and Chief Software Architect for Comcast Cable. By building this new app, we've made the remote control smarter and more functionaland just plain fun.


X1 (formerly Xcalibur) has been in customer trials in Augusta, GA., since 2011.


----------



## jhachey

I messaged @ComcastWA about when we might expect an X1 rollout here. The response was:

Thx! We are eager, but haven't heard any specific timing yet. Stay tuned (no pun intended, really ...)


----------



## levibluewa

Did everyone lose 13.2 AccuWeather, or just up here.


----------



## mrtheedge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/22052905
> 
> 
> Did everyone lose 13.2 AccuWeather, or just up here.



It's gone down in Pierce County as well. With digital cable, it is replaced with a blue screen that says "Fox First Forecast by Accuweather is no longer available on this channel."


I like that it doesn't say where it is available, or if it will be replaced... just a generic message.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtheedge* /forum/post/22052968
> 
> 
> It's gone down in Pierce County as well. With digital cable, it is replaced with a blue screen that says "Fox First Forecast by Accuweather is no longer available on this channel."
> 
> 
> I like that it doesn't say where it is available, or if it will be replaced... just a generic message.



Exactly what I thought...no longer available on this channel...ok, then where is it???? Oh, Comcast...such an efficient operation.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa* /forum/post/22056070
> 
> 
> no longer available on this channel...ok, then where is it????



Nowhere; Q13 pulled the plug on it.


13.2 OTA is gone, and most references to the Q13 Fox First Forecast Channel are scrubbed from their website, as well.


The listings for 13.2, right now, are for 8-hour blocks of "SIGN OFF".


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere; Q13 pulled the plug on it.
> 
> 
> 13.2 OTA is gone, and most references to the Q13 Fox First Forecast Channel are scrubbed from their website, as well.
> 
> 
> The listings for 13.2, right now, are for 8-hour blocks of "SIGN OFF".



Might be a good sign, they can give more bandwidth to the main HD channel.


----------



## thewarm

I have a Sony TV that uses the "TV Guide". It was getting its info from channel 7/CBS. As of 2 days ago, no more guide updates!

Anyone else use TV Guide?


It's either CBS or Comcast blocking/stopping the info...


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm* /forum/post/22061785
> 
> 
> I have a Sony TV that uses the "TV Guide". It was getting its info from channel 7/CBS. As of 2 days ago, no more guide updates!
> 
> 
> It's either CBS or Comcast blocking/stopping the info...



I'm on Comcast's Roosevelt head end. Comcast's inserter has been a little confused about what time it is, varying from two to six minutes slow for the last couple days but the guide data is still present as far I can see. Just measured the time offset at about 80 seconds slow.


I get TVGOS data on any of the channels multiplexed with KIRO 107, i.e. 72, 106, 107 and 117 (110-1, 110-2, 110-3 and 110-1021 for non cable card devices). Comcast used to provide analog TVGOS on channel 7 analog, but that service was terminated a couple of months ago.


----------



## steve_launch

Can anyone confirm if they are still getting CBUT HD on 60.2? I seem to have lost it after the reshuffle. I'm in the process of doing a full rescan now, but was wondering if anyone else is still receiving it.


----------



## Sea3

I just confirmed that I still get CBUT HD on 60.2 in Mill Creek.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch* /forum/post/22093045
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if they are still getting CBUT HD on 60.2? I seem to have lost it after the reshuffle. I'm in the process of doing a full rescan now, but was wondering if anyone else is still receiving it.



60.2 is still good here. However, at least one Sony set has lost 110.12 & 117.1021 MEtv.


----------



## hdfatboy2003

New channel being added to Comcast Digital Limited - channel 90 or 44.4 (OTA) Untamed Sports. Supposedly on 6/15 but already available but without any guide data through my DVR's EPG.


----------



## WestSounder

Yeah, I received this email on the 29th of May (yeah, I know, late to the party, but...):

_Thanks for writing us, xxxx. Q13 Fox First Forecast / AccuWeather no longer airs on Comcast 98 (13.2, KCPQ’s secondary channel). Our contract ended, and station management opted not to renew. For now, there is nothing on our secondary channel, but it will be filled with programming sometime down the road.




Our local weather reporting is available within our newscasts M-F 4:30-10a, 4-6p and 10-11p nightly (as well as 9-10p on KZJO – JOEtv ch10); weekends at 9-9:30p on JOEtv and 10-10:30p on KCPQ.




Thank you for watching us.




Eva Lopez


Q13 Fox / JOEtv / NW32TV / KTXL FOX40


1813 Westlake Ave N


Seattle, WA 98109-2706


(206) 674-1313

_


----------



## thefalcon2k

With 13.2 empty, I'm surprised they don't consider simulcasting KZJO to increase coverage. They did that with 22.2! Sure, that wouldn't benefit Comcast subscribers, but still!


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdfatboy2003*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600#post_22114082
> 
> 
> New channel being added to Comcast Digital Limited - channel 90 or 44.4 (OTA) Untamed Sports. Supposedly on 6/15 but already available but without any guide data through my DVR's EPG.


44.4 is available here in Bremerton on my digital TV without a cable box. Channel 90 doesn't exist (yet) using the cable box.


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list. There have only been a few minor changes since last time.
Added KHCV/Untamed Sports (PSIP 44-4, QAM 96-6, Comcast 90)
Changed KVOS/Me-TV PSIP from 110-12 to 12-1 (QAM is still 110-1021)
Noted KCPQ/Accuweather (and its 13-2 PSIP) has been discontinued


----------



## levibluewa

This morning....12.1 & 12.2 are now MEtv & COOL TV. Imagine that...Comcast putting MEtv & COOL TV at 12.1 & 12.2. I wonder how they decided that? Haven't been able to find the HD version of 28.1. 28.1 is now KBTC in SD with PSIP data indicating KBTCHD


----------



## levibluewa

OK, I give up...with the new, improved forum look how do you get the latest post at the top of the list????? Can't find it.


----------



## jason75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600#post_22119833
> 
> 
> OK, I give up...with the new, improved forum look how do you get the latest post at the top of the list????? Can't find it.


 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/253006


----------



## levibluewa


Still can't find it....the link goes nowhere.


----------



## levibluewa


1 Sony set has 12.1 as MEtv, 12.2 as COOL tv. Another Sony set has 12.1 as KBTCHD and 12.2 as News. A 3rd Sony set has 12.1 as MEtv and KBTC HD and 12.2 as News & COOL tv. Gotta love variety.


----------



## levibluewa

If this new forum display/format is suppose to be an improvement...I, for one, think NOT


----------



## Lee Wood

Try this:

Go to: http://www.avsforum.com/f/ 

Then click on "Mark Forums Read" shown in blue on the left side. It will mark all messages in all AVS forums as having been read.

After that when you go to a forum you should see on the left under the forum title something like "2 Posts Unread" in blue. If you click on that it will take you to the unread posts.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Wood*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600_100#post_22125199
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Go to: http://www.avsforum.com/f/
> 
> Then click on "Mark Forums Read" shown in blue on the left side. It will mark all messages in all AVS forums as having been read.
> 
> After that when you go to a forum you should see on the left under the forum title something like "2 Posts Unread" in blue. If you click on that it will take you to the unread posts.



Thanks Lee, that helped some. I sure hope no one got paid to create this new layout. It certainly isn't as good or user friendly as the old format.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22121989
> 
> 
> 1 Sony set has 12.1 as MEtv, 12.2 as COOL tv. Another Sony set has 12.1 as KBTCHD and 12.2 as News. A 3rd Sony set has 12.1 as MEtv and KBTC HD and 12.2 as News & COOL tv. Gotta love variety.


My Panasonic TV has MeTV at 12.1 & THECOOLTV at 12.2


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600_100#post_22125861
> 
> 
> My Panasonic TV has MeTV at 12.1 & THECOOLTV at 12.2



My ? is how can 2 different channels occupy the same sub-channel 12.1 & 12.2 ???? Comcast & digital tuners...what a pair!


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22126204
> 
> 
> My ? is how can 2 different channels occupy the same sub-channel 12.1 & 12.2 ???? Comcast & digital tuners...what a pair!


Obviously some or all of those are virtual channel numbers (PSIP) not physical channels. Every channel could claim to be "12.1" if it wanted to...


----------



## levibluewa

Note: this is from an OTA scan this morning (North Sound) not related to Comcast's placement of channels. SHOPNBC showed up on 19.1, 19.2, 24.1 & 24.3. ESTRELLA was at 19.3 & 24.2. CBUTFrench is at 26.1 & 26.3. And MEtv showed up at 35.5.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22126204
> 
> 
> My ? is how can 2 different channels occupy the same sub-channel 12.1 & 12.2 ????



They don't. KBTC's PBS and MHz Worldview feeds are transmitted on 12-1 and 12-2 without PSIP mappings.


KVOS's Me-TV and THECOOLTV feeds are transmited on 117-1021 and 97-4, PSIP mapped to 12-1 and 12-2.


This is somewhat analagous to most OTA viewers seeing multiple 7-1s and 7-2s from KIRO and its translators, although in that case, they are all PSIP mapped to 7-1 and 7-2.


In a perfect world, every receiver would know how to deal with this: display two 12-1s and two 12-2s.


In the real world, every receiver reacts differently to inconsistencies in any of the nine tables that make up the PSIP stream, and every receiver reacts differently to conflicts between two or more streams.


I have an old LG set-top that handles this admirably: it doesn't attempt to decode QAM-delivered PSIP. On that tuner, everything tunes reliably by transport channel.


----------



## levibluewa

RE: Comcast's Toys-R-Us software....So now when you tune 12.1...sometimes you get 28.1 HD and other times you get MEtv. You tune to 110.12, which is still in the tables, and sometimes you get No Signal and other times you get MEtv. If you get MEtv and watch it for any length of time the signal drops out. If you direct tune 110.1021 you get MEtv, but the hooks are missing that make it show up in the tables or permit the ability to save it or label it. THANKS COMCAST for your brilliant engineers and fool-proof, discount software.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22141818
> 
> 
> You tune to 110.12, which is still in the tables, and sometimes you get No Signal and other times you get MEtv.



I can't find any trace of a PSIP map to 110-12 with a fresh scan on either of the PSIP-capable tuners I use regularly; I can only find 110-1021 mapping to 12-1. (That's not to say that there's not something there, just that none of my equipment can see it. Someone would need to examine the stream with TSReader or similar, to be certain.)


One of my receivers has had a habit of holding on to previous channel mappings in the past. To clear them and start fresh, I've had to do a full channel scan with no cable/antenna attached (result: no saved channels), then a second full channel scan with the cable/antenna attached (result: everything back in the right place.)


----------



## thefalcon2k

Got some channel news for you guys!


201: Destination America (SD)*

427: Sportsman Channel (SD)

428: Outside Television (SD)

695: Destination America (HD)*


* Formerly Planet Green


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Anyone need an original HDHomeRun tuner? I bought one but never ended up building a HTPC.


$50 or trade for used Harmony remote, I need one for my bedroom.


----------



## mellygirl23

Does anyone know how I can get my HD channels back? I have a Song HDD250 that uses TVGOS to pick up channels. I used to get ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX on 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 and 13.1 but a couple of months ago they disappeared from my TVGuide grid







I've tried doing a force host to the CBS channel, rescanned for channels, and anything that has worked in the past and still no progress. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mellygirl23*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22191145
> 
> 
> ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX on 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 and 13.1 disappeared from my TVGuide grid.



Are these channels gone from your CH +/- List, as well? If not it may be as simple as going to "Change Channel Display" and switching the desired channels to "On."


----------



## mellygirl23

I doubled checked and all the channels were turned to on, so that does not seem to be the issue


----------



## subako




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mellygirl23*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22193712
> 
> 
> I doubled checked and all the channels were turned to on, so that does not seem to be the issue



So you are saying 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 and 13.1 are in your CH +/- List and are listed and turned on when you go into Change Channel Display, but are gone from the grid when you leave the editor?


----------



## schwaggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22186467
> 
> 
> Got some channel news for you guys!
> 
> 201: Destination America (SD)*
> 
> 427: Sportsman Channel (SD)
> 
> 428: Outside Television (SD)
> 
> 695: Destination America (HD)*
> 
> * Formerly Planet Green




Are these active?

Specifically 427 & 428 - not active for me.


----------



## thefalcon2k

427 & 428 are active in (at least) Kitsap & Pierce counties. As for other areas, I am unsure.


----------



## troublebound

Nothing on 427 and 428 in Lake Forest Park yet.


----------



## thefalcon2k

MLB Extra Innings is available as a free preview. I don't know the expiration date.


----------



## thefalcon2k

One more thing I just noticed ... Comcast's DTA converters also received an upgrade and now support some programming packages. This is so new that Comcast CSR's were unaware of the change. You can now watch channels from the following packages:


- Digital Economy

- Digital Starter

- Digital Preferred*


* The Digital Preferred package using the DTA unfortunately does not include all channels in the package (yet). One channel missing (for example) is 101 (Weatherscan Local). And, of course, all HD channels since the DTA is not an HD converter. Access to Music Choice (901-946) has also been made available on the DTA! And, as an added bonus, you can also watch all Encore networks, and FLiX.


----------



## b3165243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22221233
> 
> 
> One more thing I just noticed ... Comcast's DTA converters also received an upgrade and now support some programming packages.



Is anyone aware of any capability to "auto program" the DTA box to only display channels specific to a users programming package? It's been a major annoyance for me on the STB for years, and without the capability of creating a 'favorites' guide on the DTA box, I'm now having to CH+/CH- through blocked programming not part of my package. Needless to say, surfing through channels from 2 to 900 (or whatever) is a P.I.T.A. unless I commit to memory an ever-changing channel guide.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b3165243*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22243922
> 
> 
> Is anyone aware of any capability to "auto program" the DTA box to only display channels specific to a users programming package? It's been a major annoyance for me on the STB for years, and without the capability of creating a 'favorites' guide on the DTA box, I'm now having to CH+/CH- through blocked programming not part of my package. Needless to say, surfing through channels from 2 to 900 (or whatever) is a P.I.T.A. unless I commit to memory an ever-changing channel guide.


This was possible during Comcast's (short lived) Microsoft guide. This is actually not possible using the i-Guide software, unless you commit to creating a Favorites list for channels you subscribe to. I do believe that this feature will be possible using the X1 receiver, but no promises.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Looks like Xfinity gets extra Olympics coverage!


895: Olympics Basketball Channel (Starting 7/28)

896: Olympics Soccer Channel (Starting 7/25)


These channels looks to be in HD only, and no ClearQAM data can be located on these channels.


----------



## cnjvh

Hi all,


Looking at downgrading my cable service to Limited Basic cable (or whatever their lowest available service is). Have 2 QAM tuners in a HTPC (and one in the TV itself for that matter) . I'm reading conflicting reports on this...will I still get the major networks(ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) in HD with a QAM tuner and the limited basic cable service?


Thanks!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnjvh*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22251021
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking at downgrading my cable service to Limited Basic cable (or whatever their lowest available service is). Have 2 QAM tuners in a HTPC (and one in the TV itself for that matter) . I'm reading conflicting reports on this...will I still get the major networks(ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) in HD with a QAM tuner and the limited basic cable service?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. My mom has limited basic and gets the local HD channels on the QAM tuner in her tv.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnjvh*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22251021
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at downgrading my cable service to Limited Basic cable (or whatever their lowest available service is). Have 2 QAM tuners in a HTPC (and one in the TV itself for that matter) . I'm reading conflicting reports on this...will I still get the major networks(ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) in HD with a QAM tuner and the limited basic cable service?
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22251236
> 
> 
> Yes. My mom has limited basic and gets the local HD channels on the QAM tuner in her tv.



It works great right now. However, Comcast and other cable co are looking to encrypt the basic tier. The activity can be found at http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?z=f7tzw&name=11-169 .


----------



## Lionanimal

The final of USOC Lamar Hunt U.S. Open Cup "national" championship (in soccer-futbol) will be broadcast on *Comcast channel 784 GOL TV* next Wednesday afternoon / evening August 8, 2012 as Seattle Sounders FC are at Sporting Kansas City.


I just chatted with a Comcast representative. He surprised me by indicating I could get that channel as part of a package special for an additional $ 10 a month. Not sure of the details. There is no commitment.


Note: In researching GOL TV I noticed that they have lost the domestic USA broadcast rights for the approaching 2012-2012 season for:


a) La Liga (spain) futbol-soccer, and b) some others.


So, you might be interested in _lobbying_ comcast for a distribution deal with a pair of _new_ channels, BeINsports 1 & 2 commencing operation (in-general) on August 15, 2012

*BeINsports 1 & 2 TV* _will_ carry in English and Spanish some soccer-futbol from a) La Liga (spain), b) France, c) Sierie A (Italy) and d other (some Copa del Rey and Latin American competitions).


In other words, Comcast has not yet reached a deal to carry BeINsports 1 & 2 TV.


----------



## cbdavi19

And it appears the days of Comcast unecrypted clear QAM for Limited Basic are just about over in Marysville 98270.


I received the attached letter this last week. It looks like they are encrypting the Limited Basic tier starting September 25th. From what I can gather, they're just encrypting the digitals and not the analogs.


I called and spoke to a rep. He said, "...we are encrypting the basic tier to comply with government regulations to free up more of the spectrum for wireless networking devices."


Okey-dokey.


Previously, I looked into antenna viability in my area. It looks like I will have to resurrect that effort.


I find it laughable that they imply those cheesy DTAs are a perfectly viable alternative to the HD QAM tuner in an HDTV.
Comcast - The End is Nigh.pdf 441k .pdf file


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15630#post_22302263
> 
> 
> I find it laughable that they imply those cheesy DTAs are a perfectly viable alternative to the HD QAM tuner in an HDTV.



The fine print at the bottom of the page you scanned says "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels 2-29, 72-79, 95-99 ... without a digital device unless signals are encrypted."


It sounds as if they're removing the remaining analogs, but not encrypting digital limited (yet...)


Comcast Washington's blog has a timeline for the removal of the remaining analogs and also indicates that QAM tuners should continue to work: http://wacomcast.com/


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22302385
> 
> 
> The fine print at the bottom of the page you scanned says "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels 2-29, 72-79, 95-99 ... without a digital device unless signals are encrypted."
> 
> It sounds as if they're removing the remaining analogs, but not encrypting digital limited (yet...)
> 
> Comcast Washington's blog has a timeline for the removal of the remaining analogs and also indicates that QAM tuners should continue to work: http://wacomcast.com/


This is really excellent news! Removing something like 40 analog channels frees up a huge amount of bandwidth. By next summer, we should have space for an HD lineup like Philly has, plus have bandwidth for more VOD, faster internet, and still have room for future expansion. If we can get the new X1 guide on top of that, 2013 should be a big step forward for Comcast customers here in Washington. If only this could happen faster...


----------



## levibluewa

Minor point...the QAM local channels are available in HD...I must have missed where they indicated 3 HD boxes would be supplied to customers free of charge.


----------



## randman11

Anybody get the Pac-12 network on Wednesday? Nothing shows up on my Ceton tuner in 98103.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randman11*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22311343
> 
> 
> Anybody get the Pac-12 network on Wednesday? Nothing shows up on my Ceton tuner in 98103.



I didn't have them yesterday, but Pac-12 network 430 and 628 (HD) showed up this morning for me.










edit:

Since the Ceton was mentioned, I should mention that these channels did not show up in the Ceton channel map, but they showed up in the WMC guide and can be watched using the Ceton tuner.


----------



## randman11

They all showed up today. I had to force a guide update through WMC and it came through.


----------



## cbdavi19

In 98270, the TV Guide channel moved from its long-time home of 117-1067 to 64-13.


For the longest time, that channel was a joke, but I've noticed they've started showing some fairly decent movies in the last couple of years (although you have to ignore the scrolling TV listings in the bottom third of the screen).


As far as Limited Basic cable goes, it's certainly a step above the community access and shopping channels.


----------



## arbeck77

Anyone have any idea when we might get beIN Sport in Seattle? I saw Comcast signed a deal to carry it today, and I really want this channel.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbeck77*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600_100#post_22334578
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea when we might get beIN Sport in Seattle? I saw Comcast signed a deal to carry it today, and I really want this channel.



The HD feed looks great on Directv...the SD feed on DISH looks like ship. I don't know why anyone even adds SD feeds anymore.


----------



## Lionanimal

For what it is worth, an August 23, 2012 MultiChannel News

http://www.multichannel.com/article/488811-BeIN_Sport_Scores_Comcast_Distribution_Deal.php 


states *"Xfinity roll-out of beIN Sports very soon in Select Markets".*


take it for what it is worth, $ 0.02 or maybe $ 0.04.


----------



## pastiche

Here is a quick update of the QAM list. Not much has changed since the last update:
TV Guide Channel to national feed on 64-13 from localized feeds on 117-X.
PSIP removed from KBTC and re-added to KUNS.
Shoreline and Lake Forest Park PEGs removed from 117-X (specific to Seattle.)


On a related note, I got "the letter" on Friday, and it indicates that in (at least my part of) Seattle, the analog shutdown is scheduled for January 22.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22304745
> 
> 
> If we can get the new X1 guide on top of that...


I have it on good authority that the X1 is planned for Seattle between October 2012 & late 2013.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22345534
> 
> 
> On a related note, I got "the letter" on Friday, and it indicates that in (at least my part of) Seattle, the analog shutdown is scheduled for January 22.


I got "the letter" yesterday, and (my area of) Bremerton will be changed on March 26th.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22338355
> 
> 
> For what it is worth, an August 23, 2012 MultiChannel News
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/488811-BeIN_Sport_Scores_Comcast_Distribution_Deal.php
> 
> states *"Xfinity roll-out of beIN Sports very soon in Select Markets".*
> 
> take it for what it is worth, $ 0.02 or maybe $ 0.04.


In a message received on my cable box this morning, beIN Sports will be available on channel 785 in the Kitsap area. The channel will be the same in other areas, if given the access (like the *Sportsman Channel* or *Outside TV*).


----------



## arbeck77

Unfortunately it appears Comcast added the Spanish Language BeIN and not the English Language BeIN. The Spanish Language channel is not showing the US National team games live. We aren't getting the English channel until some time in the future.


----------



## leftjab

Even though it's beIN en espanol on my system in Berkeley, CA as well, I'm able to hear English announcers by switching my default audio to "English" (on my old 3416 DVR, I go into setup, audio setup, default audio, and switch "default" to "English"). It's worked on a DCX 3400 in the Boston area as well. It doesn't cure the problem of delayed programming, but at least English might be available.


----------



## glorpsd

I just orded a Ceton card for use with my Commie Digital Starter service (no premiums or extra packages for me). Zip is 98115: N. Seattle proper, near University. Can anyone with a Ceton or SD HDHR Prime tell me what the state of the CopyOnce flags is for this area? I've got a couple of different machines I can put the card in. I'd like to do it in a computer that's not used much, record there then move recordings to a server for playback at the main PC and probably network tuner-share to the HTPC for live live viewing. Obviously that's a non-starter if everything is CopyOnce. So of the non-premiums (i.e., *not* HBO, SHO, and the like) and excluding the locals which I know aren't flagged, is anything else on Digital Starter CopyOnce?


I'd rather not have to move the card around and/or rebridge the netowrks if I can avoid it after everything is paried up so any info anyone has along these lines would be much appreciated. My understanding is that with Comcast most channels, except premiums, are Copy Freely. Is that still the correct state of affairs? Thx.


----------



## vaporE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22416053
> 
> 
> My understanding is that with Comcast most channels, except premiums, are Copy Freely. Is that still the correct state of affairs? Thx.


Correct. I have two CableCard HDHR's and every channel, except premiums, are copy freely. Using WMC for my content and sharing through the house. Anything recorded on HBO for example has to be watched on the machine it was recorded but everything else is fair game.


----------



## Rico66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaporE*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22416636
> 
> 
> Correct. I have two CableCard HDHR's and every channel, except premiums, are copy freely. Using WMC for my content and sharing through the house. Anything recorded on HBO for example has to be watched on the machine it was recorded but everything else is fair game.


Depends what you call premiums, There's a couple of channels on the Digital Preferred tier (e.g. MGMHD, Encore channels) that show movies copy protected. But besides that you're right it's all copy freely.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaporE*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15650_50#post_22416636
> 
> 
> Correct. I have two CableCard HDHR's and every channel, except premiums, are copy freely. Using WMC for my content and sharing through the house. Anything recorded on HBO for example has to be watched on the machine it was recorded but everything else is fair game.



Great. Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## bobstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15660#post_22417916
> 
> 
> Great. Thank you for the confirmation.



That's good news here to - I am just about to pull the trigger on going cable card with the digital preferred package myself. Same scenario - One WMC to record with, copy to home server for use with my movies and WMC throughout the house.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobstr*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15650_50#post_22418892
> 
> 
> That's good news here to - I am just about to pull the trigger on going cable card with the digital preferred package myself. Same scenario - One WMC to record with, copy to home server for use with my movies and WMC throughout the house.



Exactly what I'm doing although I suspect in time they will lock everything down and I'll be forced to move it. Got my card a few hours ago. Will check back when it's working. Just dragging my feet having to deal with Comcast to get the cablecard and get that authroized.


----------



## levibluewa

Noticed radio stations moved to 95.332, 95.485, 115.420...74.1 sports SHNBC, and 115.1 Xfinity Promos.


----------



## thewarm

Anyone start having problems with the TVGOS listings (again) ?


----------



## Lee Wood

Finally!! Goodbye Comcast DVR.
*XFINITY ON DEMAND FROM COMCAST NOW AVAILABLE TO

SEATTLE TIVO AND COMCAST CUSTOMER*S


Consumers Can Now Access Xfinity On Demand Along-Side Traditional TV Channels and Great Web Content From Providers Like Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube and Pandora


ALVISO, Calif., October 3, 2012 – TiVo Inc., the creator of and a leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs), and Comcast, one of the nation's leading providers of information and communications products and services, announced that beginning today TiVo® Premiere DVR customers in Seattle can access Xfinity On Demand from Comcast. The offering brings unprecedented entertainment options to consumers by offering traditional TV content, an ever-growing amount of web entertainment and Xfinity® TV’s massive video on demand library all together through the award-winning TiVo service.


Through this offering, TiVo Premiere users in Seattle can access their existing Xfinity channel line-up, the full Xfinity On Demand collection and the world's largest on demand library from Web services like Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube, Pandora and more.


“TiVo Premiere has always offered the best of Xfinity TV channels with the most popular web services, and we are excited to now integrate the Xfinity On Demand library for Seattle subscribers, delivering a true one-stop shop for at-home entertainment,” said Doug Bieter, Vice President of Retail Sales for TiVo Inc.


The 500 GB TiVo Premiere records up to 75 hours of HD entertainment with a retail cost of $149.99 and a monthly service fee of $14.99. For TV fans looking to record more shows at once, TiVo Premiere 4 has four tuners so it can record up to four programs simultaneously. It records up to 75 hours of HD entertainment and has a retail cost of $249.99 with a monthly service fee of $14.99. TiVo Premiere with Xfinity On Demand can be purchased from Best Buy or direct from TiVo by calling 1-877-BUY-TIVO (1-877-289-8486) or visiting www.tivo.com . In addition to the TiVo service, TiVo users will continue to pay a separate monthly bill for Comcast services.


New TiVo customers in the Seattle can have a certified Comcast technician install the TiVo Premiere with Xfinity On Demand at no additional charge. Self-installation options are also available.


Over the coming weeks, TiVo will begin notifying existing TiVo Premiere users in Seattle that they will automatically receive this update to their TiVo Premiere DVR and have access to the XFINITY On Demand content. The Comcast customer must have XFINITY Digital Starter programming or higher and be connected via broadband to take advantage of this service.


Subscribers can visit www.tivo.com/comcast to learn more or to sign up for notifications when Xfinity On Demand becomes available on TiVo Premiere in additional areas.


About TiVo Inc.

Founded in 1997, TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO) developed the first commercially available digital video recorder (DVR). Today TiVo is a global leader in advanced television service for virtually any platform or device. TiVo offers its service directly to consumers, and also distributes its technology and services through solutions tailored for cable, satellite and broadcasting companies. Since its founding, TiVo has evolved into the ultimate single-solution media center by combining its patented DVR technologies and universal cable box capabilities with the ability to aggregate, search and deliver millions of pieces of broadband, cable and broadcast content directly to the television. TiVo also continues to weave itself into the fabric of the media industry by providing interactive advertising solutions and audience research and measurement ratings services to the television industry www.tivo.com .


TiVo, TiVo Logo, and Trick Play are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. or its subsidiaries worldwide.

©2012 TiVo Inc. All rights reserved. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.
###


----------



## Nausicaa

A nice update for those who do not already have TIVO with a Lifetime Service package (as I do with my TIVO HD).


----------



## Leo Henton

On my series 4. TiVo Premier XL the xfinity on-demand function appears close to the bottom of the list of "My Shows". Works fine. Note: trying to access channel one. Channel one hundred for on demand is ineffective.


Cannot remotely access PPV pay per view channels 801 to 804. Have not called for phone authorization though. Would only do so for a live PPV boxing match. So cannot report on that aspect of functionality --- perhaps a reason to hang on to a comcast box, for a little while.


From unincorporatted Lynnwood, WA. 98036.


----------



## pastiche

I just noticed that KBCB is now in HD on Ch. 102, and the Seattle Channel is now in HD on Ch. 321.


----------



## thefalcon2k

102 is confirmed in Kitsap


----------



## thefalcon2k

More channels have been found today.


124: Baby First TV

480: Aspire


----------



## troublebound

Message on my TiVo today that KTBCDT had been added to Ch. 108.


I have guide data for the channel, but no signal yet. Hope it shows up since it will be nice to have a second HD PBS station to choose from.


This is Comcast in Lake Forest Park.


----------



## pastiche

Here's an update of the QAM list. The major changes, some of which have already been mentioned here, are:
KBCB added to 74-1 in HD
FMs from 108-X and 114-X moved to 95-X
On Demand barker and FMs from 109-X moved to 115-X
Seattle Channel added to 117-1 in HD


I think that this will be the last time I update this list. Since Comcast is now providing equipment for Limited Basic customers, I've started using a CableCARD on my HDTV and a DTA on my older SDTV and I'm happier than I was with my QAM set-tops.


----------



## Sea3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22520482
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I think that this will be the last time I update this list. Since Comcast is now providing equipment for Limited Basic customers, I've started using a CableCARD on my HDTV and a DTA on my older SDTV and I'm happier than I was with my QAM set-tops.



Thanks for doing this for such a long time. I'm using a CableCARD setup now, but your posts were greatly appreciated while I was using a pure ClearQAM setup.


Thanks!


----------



## joshkelley




> Quote:
> Since Comcast is now providing equipment for Limited Basic customers...



How do you go about that? I just got off chat with a tech rep who said only Basic customers got a free set-top box.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sea3*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22524704
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No problem.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshkelley*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22526339
> 
> 
> How do you go about that? I just got off chat with a tech rep who said only Basic customers got a free set-top box.



When I got the letter from Comcast that said my area was going all-digital (see the attachment to cbdavi19's post ), I called the number indicated. I asked them for one DTA and one CableCARD, and they shipped me the DTA, although they weren't able to ship me a CableCARD. After I got the DTA, I took the letter to Comcast in North Seattle, just off Aurora, and they gave me the CableCARD.


I'm being charged for neither the DTA nor the CableCARD. My bill is still for "Limited Cable Service - $16.35" (the current price in the Seattle city limits for Limited Basic), although there's now another line-item for "Digital Adapter Service, Additional Outlet - $0.00".


Maybe the tech thought that you were asking about what Comcast refers to as a "digital set-top box"? Comcast considers a DTA to be something much less than what they call a "digtal set-top box", and, if I understand correctly, you'd have to pay a rental fee for a full-featured set-top. (The DTA has no listings, no OnDemand access, no PPV access, etc.)


----------



## Dr. Music

Where is this? We have no channel 321 in Bellevue.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Music*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22532442
> 
> 
> Where is this? We have no channel 321 in Bellevue.


 Seattle Channel is only on Channel 21/321 in Seattle.


In Bellevue, Channel 21 is Bellevue TV .


----------



## Dr. Music

Thank you. I'll be glad when the analog channels are turned off here and they add new channels.


----------



## thefalcon2k

TV Japan Freeview from November 1st to November 15th

Channel 245 on all boxes. Including those little DTA "nothing" boxes!


----------



## mgsports

Not all Comcast get TV Japan and some our in 6 Hundred's.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15600_100#post_22536527
> 
> 
> Not all Comcast get TV Japan and some our in 6 Hundred's.



A couple of tv's find it at 96.15 ... a hook must be missing because the other 2 tvs will find it when entered, but it doesn't show up in the tables & can't be saved.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Just to clarify, Comcast is going to encrypt the local clear QAM channels also?


----------



## hdfatboy2003

I don't think Comcast is allowed to do it in Seattle proper. If I remember correctly their franchise agreement with the city forbids it.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22573187
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, Comcast is going to encrypt the local clear QAM channels also?


 The letter that went out to analog-only customers advising of the anlog shutdown stated in its fine print, "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels 2-29, 72-79, 95-99 ... without a digital device unless signals are encrypted."


A few weeks after that letter went out, however, the FCC changed the rules, and encryption of the basic tier is now permitted .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdfatboy2003*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22573423
> 
> 
> I don't think Comcast is allowed to do it in Seattle proper. If I remember correctly their franchise agreement with the city forbids it.



The only mention of encryption I can find in the franchise agreement is in section 7.1, "(B) Grantee shall comply with all FCC regulations regarding scrambling or other encryption of signals." Until recently, that certainly would've effectively forbidden basic-tier encryption at the franchise level.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22573870
> 
> 
> The only mention of encryption I can find in the franchise agreement is in section 7.1, ....


Can that be translated into English? HA HA!


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15700_50#post_22574188
> 
> 
> Can that be translated into English? HA HA!



Sure:


Comcast: "We're going to encrypt local stations so that everyone will have to use our equipment and we can make out like bandits on rental charges."


City of Seattle: "Go right ahead and do whatever you want, just as long as you keep collecting all our taxes and fees."


----------



## bigpoppa206

Well that sucks. So rather than making my own recordings with a custom HTPC and Windows Media Center, I will be forced to use Tivo?


----------



## jimre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22597018
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. So rather than making my own recordings with a custom HTPC and Windows Media Center, I will be forced to use Tivo?


Not necessarily - you'd just need to use a Cablecard tuner like HDHR Prime or Ceton.


----------



## Mercite

Or MythTV and cable card in any old linux box.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mercite*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22619263
> 
> 
> Or MythTV and cable card in any old linux box.


Can you record all the stations with a cable card and mythtv at this point? Or at least the local HDs? Curious what the copy flags are set to. I currently use QAM and an HD Homerun for the local stations, but if QAM local HDs are gonna be encrypted I need a new plan. Right now I was thinking about installing an OTA antenna, but a cable card solution would be fine. Just worried about that being blocked for as well for us Linux users.


----------



## glorpsd

Only Windows Media Center has the DRM needed to handle encrypted and/or copy protected content. You can get the same clear QAM channels with CableCARD on MythTV as you do now but if/when locals are encrypted you'd need CableCARD with DRM support in the software to receive them.
http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/CableCARD


----------



## Mercite

I get all the local HD content, plus Showtime Extreme. The rest of the HBO and Showtime feeds do not come in on MythTV for me on Mercer Island Comcast..


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mercite*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22632089
> 
> 
> I get all the local HD content, plus Showtime Extreme. The rest of the HBO and Showtime feeds do not come in on MythTV for me on Mercer Island Comcast..


Thanks - that would be more than sufficient.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22631183
> 
> 
> Only Windows Media Center has the DRM needed to handle encrypted and/or copy protected content. You can get the same clear QAM channels with CableCARD on MythTV as you do now but if/when locals are encrypted you'd need CableCARD with DRM support in the software to receive them.
> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/CableCARD


Are you saying they will set the copy flag away from "copy free" at the same time they will encrypt the QAM channels or are you just saying when the channels are encrypted I'll need a cable card? I believe the QAM encryption for a cable card tuner is irrelevant for MythTV. Myth's restriction is around the copy (CCI) flag. Channels can be encrypted and still set to copy free (which Showtime Extreme must be based on the previous post). They need to be copy free for MythTV to be able to tune them with a cable card.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15700_50#post_22632810
> 
> 
> Thanks - that would be more than sufficient.
> 
> Are you saying they will set the copy flag away from "copy free" at the same time they will encrypt the QAM channels or are you just saying when the channels are encrypted I'll need a cable card? I believe the QAM encryption for a cable card tuner is irrelevant for MythTV. Myth's restriction is around the copy (CCI) flag. Channels can be encrypted and still set to copy free (which Showtime Extreme must be based on the previous post). They need to be copy free for MythTV to be able to tune them with a cable card.



I don't think anyone can say for sure about what happens in the long run with the CopyOnce issue. But putting that aside you always need CableCARD to decrypt any encrypted cable channel. Perhaps I don't understand what you are asking. MythTV plus CableCARD would get you any encrypted and CopyFreely content but none that was encrypted + CopyOnce. Comcast is benign as far as marking things CopyOnce at this point. I don't think anyone can say what they would do with locals once they encrypt them but since they own NBC and the affiliates now, I guess technically they can decide to mark them however they choose. I assume that's unlikely to be CopyOnce for the short term or at least until they do everything else.


There is a link at the link in my previous post which tells you exactly what Comcast-specific channels Myth+CableCARD can receive now in the Seattle area. You can probably extend that based on whatever assumptions you want to make for an encrypted local channel.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22632848
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can say for sure about what happens in the long run with the CopyOnce issue. But putting that aside you always need CableCARD to decrypt any encrypted cable channel. Perhaps I don't understand what you are asking. MythTV plus CableCARD would get you any encrypted and CopyFreely content but none that was encrypted + CopyOnce. Comcast is benign as far as marking things CopyOnce at this point. I don't think anyone can say what they would do with locals once they encrypt them but since they own NBC and the affiliates now, I guess technically they can decide to mark them however they choose. I assume that's unlikely to be CopyOnce for the short term or at least until they do everything else.
> 
> There is a link at the link in my previous post which tells you exactly what Comcast-specific channels Myth+CableCARD can receive now in the Seattle area. You can probably extend that based on whatever assumptions you want to make for an encrypted local channel.



The question I was originally asking (what stations can you currently get with a cable card with MythTV) was answered by Mercite. I've seen the link in your original response before, and it has "unknown/none" on most of the local HDs which is why I was asking someone who is actually using it to be sure. I wasn't sure what you were trying to say in your response so my next questions were asking for clarifications on what you were saying. I know all about CCI and encryption and that a cable card is needed for encrypted channels and what Myth needs a channel to be set to in order to record from a cable card tuner. And I know that channel copy/encryption settings are not guaranteed over time, just like they haven't been with firewire and QAM.


Your response started off by noting I'll need a Windows Media Center to handle DRM, and then it reads that once the local channels are encrypted I'll need DRM software and a cable card. I didn't know if you were trying to say they would be no longer be set to copy free at the same time they are encrypted because that's the only setting that would require me to need WMC. If they aren't changed to copy once or copy never then I will be fine with MythTV and a cable card.


----------



## levibluewa

Latest Cumcast statement indicates that MundoFOX will be added to Limited Basic package. It showed up last night at 79.110, but this morning is encrypted. ....111.1 & .2 also popped up...FOXHD and CWHD, dups from 11.1 and 13.1. Also, last months statement indicated that 28.1HD would be added...some tvs find it at 12.1 others don't find it at all.


----------



## levibluewa

Just noticed 106.2908...showing a movie, don't know the channel identity. ...just Ided it...Starz Comedy.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15690#post_22671394
> 
> 
> Just noticed 106.2908...showing a movie, don't know the channel identity. ...just Ided it...Starz Comedy.


Unfortunately, this isn't available in Bremerton.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone else getting audio description from NBC King5?


----------



## thefalcon2k

5.1 seems to be running normal here in Bremerton


----------



## Sea3

I just noticed that KBTC HD (108) is finally available on 12-1 in Mill Creek. KBTC2 is on 12-2.


----------



## jhachey

Still don't have KBTC-HD here in Sammamish...


----------



## Lionanimal

A few more channels were added to comcast a few days ago. Kbtcd(2) on channel 98 has a variety of stuff. Noticed the 4 p.m. to 5 p.m. daily Qatar Al-jazzera English news summsry. Channel 131 bbc-world. Channel 270 Smithsonian. And a few Latino channels. Arrived. While a few others departed.


----------



## mgsports

What was Deleted and so on?


----------



## Lionanimal

The channels that were deleted recently were a few Latino channels with acronyms that I do not recognize. Some other Latino channels were added (with acronyms that I didn't recognize).


At least on my Comcast box, there were "messages" that could be accessed thru the menu, but I noticed they did not mention KBTC-HD and BBC World, although they actually have shown up in Lynnwood 98036 and Edmonds. Perhaps Comcast will issue additional "catch-up" messages soon.


----------



## mistermoravec

I am in Whatcom County and just lost Fox on 13.1. I watched the Seahawks game this afternoon. I ran a scan to find nbc sports during the Obama interruption of Sunday Night Football. Now 13.1 doesn't show up. Was it deleted in those hours, or did I mess something up running a scan on my tv?


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mistermoravec*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22712515
> 
> 
> Was it deleted in those hours, or did I mess something up running a scan on my tv?


13.1 still works here in Bremerton. Try rescanning.


----------



## levibluewa

Some tvs now find it at 111.1 & .2


----------



## Weil

KBTC-HD is available on 108 in South King (Kent)

sam


----------



## mistermoravec

Thanks so much. It is now at 111.1. Thanks again.


I thought it was so weird that I watched the Seahawks game on 13.1 until 4 or so and then when I turned my tv back on on 5:30 to watch the 49ers game 13.1 was gone. Thanks again.


----------



## sastimac

Comcast continues to amaze me; even when my expectations are low. I switched to two (2) TIVOs (returned HD DVR to Comcast). Four (4) times I questioned Comcast on the cost of cablecards and was told "1st one free, extras $1.10/month). Seemed reasonable to me. I needed three (3) cards because my oldest TIVO requires two (2) cablecards (doesn't support multi-sync). I get my bill and am billed for three (3) cablecards. I figured a simple call and this would be corrected. Not so quick. Turns out the official price for cablecards is $8/month/cablecard. Yikes. After some whining I got to the original $1.10/month for each each (qty: 2; 1st free). While talking to the supervisor, he asked me what the fee was because their documentation covers many regions and he didn't positively know the cost for my region. The interesting part is that after they fixed the charge to what I expected I was told that a system audit might catch the discrepancy and adjust it to their internally published $8/month/cablecard price. I really hope the Gigabit test in Seattle is a success. I'm outside the test area, barely. Some competition would really be good.


----------



## levibluewa

Its a good thing you didn't ask what channel KSTW or KCPQ is on if you don't have a box, because Comcast CSRs are totally clueless that you even have a signal without a box. Well, maybe they're just totally clueless!


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22692508
> 
> 
> Still don't have KBTC-HD here in Sammamish...


Anyone know when the Northgate area will get KBTC in HD and Mhz Worldview?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22747825
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the Northgate area will get KBTC in HD and Mhz Worldview?



It will be available when the analog shutdown/reclamation in your area is complete.
 Timeline as posted by KBTC 
 Project description and timeline as posted by Comcast


----------



## bigpoppa206

So in anticipation of Comcast encrypting local digital channels, any ideas how to provide a feed for a Samsung TV (sadly component only, the HDMI connection is loose and fell inside the set...its the older HDTV tube style) and my HTPC? I'd rather not start incurring too much more in monthly costs from Comcast.


I see I can get a Ceton card with a cablecard that would provide a feed to my PC but what would I need to send the signal over to the TV? Since WMC only sees 3 tuners (what I read) is it safe to assume I can still record from 2 channels while viewing a 3rd? Sorry for the noob questions but I'd like to head this off before the change.


----------



## Dartman

You can also use a HD Home Run Prime and get 3 networked tuners externally into WMC that can be watched on your PC or recorded from all three at once like I do. Needs only one multi cable card and works great for me. if you want to watch them on your TV you'll need a media extender like a Xbox 360 or the new Ceton Echo which doesn't seem to care what tuner package it's extending.

I've seen it recording all three tuners at once on mine and no issues with any of the recordings. I like that it's networked and each tuner is individual and all that but either unit will work well for you.


----------



## Electric T-Bird

FYI, It seems Comcast turned off the analog channels a little more than a month early here in East Renton Highlands. All the analog channels have a upgrade notice on them. My letter stated Jan 22, 2013.


----------



## levibluewa

Wow, Comcast is offering 3 free converters...I'm sure they're HD.


----------



## Dartman

No, they aren't. They are what they call a DTA I believe and they only output SD resolution and use RF and normal RCA video cables, they really suck but they sorta comply with the rule saying users must have a free way to receive basic cable without having to rent a box.

The rumor is they might make HD ones soon but as far as I know they haven't been released yet.

Here in Portland those POS boxes have been around since last year when they shut everything down. It's a money grab plain and simple...


----------



## Electric T-Bird

Confirmed, SD output only. SD versions of the channels. I find they work pretty well with old SD TV's.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22762881
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. They are what they call a DTA I believe and they only output SD resolution and use RF and normal RCA video cables, they really suck but they sorta comply with the rule saying users must have a free way to receive basic cable without having to rent a box.
> 
> The rumor is they might make HD ones soon but as far as I know they haven't been released yet.



Cisco released its HD DTA quite some time ago.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps8611/ps8612/ps10771/7023333_a.pdf


----------



## oversight

So when they finally pull the plug on the analog channels, are we expecting to see any new HD stations coming online in the near future?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22762881
> 
> 
> They are what they call a DTA I believe and they only output SD resolution and use RF and normal RCA video cables



To be clear, there's no RCA (baseband) output; the only input/output is via F-connectors (RF). See this generic illustration .


The small "IR In" port is useful. I bought a custom-made cable that allows my old SD TiVo to directly control the DTA without need for IR blasters. I would imagine that other special-application cables have been created to take advantage of that port.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22762881
> 
> 
> users must have a free way to receive basic cable without having to rent a box.



For my capable TV in another room, I was able to get a CableCard at no monthly cost. If you have CableCard-capable equipment, that would likely be preferable to a DTA since there'd be no conversion to 480i analog and because the CableCard is authorized for the HD channels that are part of (in my case) limited basic.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dartman*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22762881
> 
> 
> The rumor is they might make HD ones soon but as far as I know they haven't been released yet.



Comcast has field trials of HD DTAs underway .


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22747825
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the Northgate area will get KBTC in HD and Mhz Worldview?


Any idea why Comcast is not yet adding the subchannels from KWPX, ion LIFE and qubo. KBCB, estrella TV. KUSE LD, Hot TV. FIOS and CLICK! has the ion channels.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22769287
> 
> 
> Any idea why Comcast is not yet adding the subchannels from KWPX, ion LIFE and qubo. KBCB, estrella TV. KUSE LD, Hot TV. FIOS and CLICK! has the ion channels.



It's speculation on my part, but I'd assume it's partly lack of financial incentive; partly lack of spectrum.
KFFV 44.2 through 4 were picked up when 44.1 gave up analog 15.
KVOS 12.1 and 12.2 were picked up system-wide when 12.1 gave up analog 12 in the North Sound.
KBTC 28.1 and 28.2 have been picked up in areas where they have given up (or never had) analog 12.


Comcast does have a carriage agreement with ION for qubo and ion LIFE. If history repeats itself, I'd guess Comcast might roll out qubo and ion LIFE once KWPX 33.1 is forced off of analog 3 by the analog reclamation.


Similarly, I'd guess Comcast might roll out estrellaTV once KBCB 24.1 is removed from analog 14.


KUSE's channels, including HOT TV, are a whole different ballgame. Except in extremely limited circumstances, LP/CA stations have no must-carry rights. Nearly all LP/CA stations that make it onto the cable dial do so either via leased access or via retransmission consent bundling with a co-owned full-power station.


----------



## bobstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22760346
> 
> 
> So in anticipation of Comcast encrypting local digital channels, any ideas how to provide a feed for a Samsung TV (sadly component only, the HDMI connection is loose and fell inside the set...its the older HDTV tube style) and my HTPC? I'd rather not start incurring too much more in monthly costs from Comcast.
> 
> I see I can get a Ceton card with a cablecard that would provide a feed to my PC but what would I need to send the signal over to the TV? Since WMC only sees 3 tuners (what I read) is it safe to assume I can still record from 2 channels while viewing a 3rd? Sorry for the noob questions but I'd like to head this off before the change.



It's actually 4 tuners of any one kind. 4 NTSC, 4 ATSC, 4 Clear QAM, 4 CableCard (and you can have more than 1 type IF they run as seperate devices)


So if you have a Silicon Dust Prime like I do, you'll have three usable CableCard tuners (because that's what the Prime has in it).


Regardless of the type of tuner, you can do whatever you want with them - record 3 shows at once, watch 1 and record 2 shows, etc. The only limitations are that you can only watch one at a time while ignoring or recording on as many otherwise unused tuners as you want.


Connect your TV to the PC by whatever the 'best' connection type that you have - HDMI, etc. It has to be HDCP compliant to use CableCard though.


I like the setup with CableCard myself. Been running this way for a few months and love it. I was running clear QAM with a pair of clear QAM tuners, but with the upcoming forced conversion to all encrypted and my desire for channels that aren't in clear QAM, I had to upgrade.


Simplify it by not using the PC for anything but Media Center if you can, and it will be pretty darn reliable and the wife acceptance factor will be pretty good.


The only drawbacks I've found with using Media Center are:

1) Live TV buffer won't be kept if you press record in the middle of a show (DirecTV's DVR saves the live TV buffer if you press record during a show, but Media Center doesn't)

2) If you press the 'ok' button on your remote, while watching live TV, it will act like you pressed the 'previous channel' button on your DirecTV/Comcast remote and flip the channel to the last one you were tuned to... this is particularly irritating if you had paused because you lose whatever is in the live TV buffer...


One nice thing is that few -if any- shows outside of pay movie channels have the copy protection bits set, so you can copy any recorded shows to a server /common location and watch them later from any Windows PC.


----------



## cobaltgato

Just wanted to thank you all for the recent posts in this thread, cleared up some confusion for me. I have limited basic, and I've been using an HDHomeRun for quite some time. Just ordered an HDHR Prime, and will pickup a CableCard for it later this week. I'm in Factoria 98006, cutover date is 1/22. In searching around I ran across this service...

http://www.aereo.com/ 

http://blogs.twincities.com/yourtechweblog/2013/01/08/comcast-cuts-off-my-tv-on-mac-so-i-may-switch-to-aereo/ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=225QRlI5CQE 


I wish it was available here, now. I would go for it (and drop Comcast TV) in a heartbeat.


----------



## cbdavi19

I assume we all agree that after the completion of the analog shutdown for the basic tier, it's inevitable that Comcast will encrypt the basic tier because they have been granted permission to do so by the FCC .


My questions are:


a) Does anyone care to speculate on the over/under in months when this encryption will start to happen? I realize the analog shutdown is being phased in by area, and isn't finshed. Hopefully, it will take them a good, long time.

b) Do you think we'll receive advanced notice before they flip the switch to encrypt?


I fear Comcast will treat the earlier letter that said they were shutting down analogs as notice. I can here the Comcast rep on the phone now: "We told you you needed a box back in [your analog shutdown month here; mine was Sept of last year]." I fear they're going to assume that everyone now has a cable box or a DTA, so they can encrypt whenever they like without warning custmers.


Another scary prospect, but one I've heard nothing about for the Puget Sound area, is switched digital video (SDV). By the time they get that going, I will have probably long moved to an antenna.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22849037
> 
> 
> a) Does anyone care to speculate on the over/under in months when this encryption will start to happen? I realize the analog shutdown is being phased in by area, and isn't finshed. Hopefully, it will take them a good, long time.
> 
> b) Do you think we'll receive advanced notice before they flip the switch to encrypt?



My instinct is that, for pure economic reasons, it's a long-term inevitable change: if everything on the wire is encrypted, there's no longer any reason for connect/disconnect truckrolls. There's also no longer any reason for trap truckrolls for changes of services to/from Internet/Voice-only. The incidence of theft of service can be expected to drop-off at that point, as well, which has the benefits of both turning all customers into paying customers and putting an end to signal-leaking DIY drops which require a truckroll to correct.


That said, the analog shutdown letter letter clearly states "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels 2-29, 72-79, 95-99 ... without a digital device unless signals are encrypted." The local Comcast website also says "Customers with a digital QAM tuner TV will be able to continue to get their Limited Basic cable channels without requiring a digital device at this time. Comcast recommends that customers utilize equipment on all TVs." The national Comcast website similarly states, "If you have a Digital QAM tuner, you don’t need a digital device to view limited basic cable channels."


The common theme seems to be that things will stay unencrypted for now, but all three sources certainly leave open the possibility of change in the future.


I can't imagine Comcast NOT giving advanced notice of encryption being turned on: each inbound call to a call center is significantly more expensive than a pre-emptive letter to a potentially affected customer.


Is Comcast using SDV in any markets? I know it's widely deployed by Time-Warner and Cablevision, but my understanding is that it's primarily being used as a way to deliver a full HD slate while avoiding a full analog shutdown. The most recent mention I can find of Comcast's SDV trials is from about two years ago, and they seemed to be stepping back from it at that time.


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oversight*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22764394
> 
> 
> So when they finally pull the plug on the analog channels, are we expecting to see any new HD stations coming online in the near future?


What new channels have been added, if any,to the areas that have had thier analog channels turned off. They still have not done this in the northgate area yet, but would like to know if the local HD statiions remain with just a HD TV tuner.


----------



## Dartman

Well here in Portland they added BBC America in HD when before it was SD only, and I think some of the low power locals were in HD but that's about it. I do like the BBC channel as I love Top Gear and it's so much better in full res with 5.1 sound, and my HD HomeRun Prime will record it fine as it's not protected here. Of course it will record anything I'm paying for except on demand but anything protected can only be watched on the machine that recorded it and not edited. UNLESS you have a working media extender like a Xbox 360...


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22850946
> 
> 
> What new channels have been added, if any,to the areas that have had thier analog channels turned off. They still have not done this in the northgate area yet, but would like to know if the local HD statiions remain with just a HD TV tuner.



The only announcement , so far, was of KBTC's HD and multichast channels.


As of now, limited basic has not been encrypted in areas where the analog shutdown has been completed. See three posts back for links to Comcast's published stance from both the local and corporate level.


----------



## cobaltgato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobaltgato*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22835415
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the recent posts in this thread, cleared up some confusion for me. I have limited basic, and I've been using an HDHomeRun for quite some time. Just ordered an HDHR Prime, and will pickup a CableCard for it later this week. I'm in Factoria 98006, cutover date is 1/22.



Install/setup went off w/o a hitch, watching hockey on CBUTHD right now.











Thanks again!


----------



## levibluewa

44.5 is now WeatherNation.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Well, no change in 98155 and ClearQAM still working.


----------



## levibluewa

39.1-.10 -- Sports Freebie

61.1-.10 -- " "

50.2, 95.13-.14, 96.11-.12 -- Sports Freebie HD

59.2 -- NBAHD

79.111 -- NBASD

118.1405 -- XFINITYLATINO OD blurb page


----------



## VinceInSeattle

In Maple Leaf, ClearQAM channels are still working on my TVs. The analog channels are still tunable but all have a placard that says "you need a cable box" so the bandwidth isn't free. We did begin receiving STARZ Comedy channel a few weeks ago as ClearQAM, don't know if that will stick with us or not. If Comcast were ever to encrypt the ClearQAM channels I would be done with them. I am hoping the city's lease of fiber bears fruit - I am just outside the planned fiber-to-the-home buildout, but possibly will be able to get the high-speed wireless service or an expansion of FTTH. I also wish I could get just a few networks live on the internet, especially the news channels.


----------



## cobaltgato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinceInSeattle*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_22879954
> 
> 
> I also wish I could get just a few networks live on the internet, especially the news channels.



The instant Aereo is available here, I'm done w/ Comcast TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=225QRlI5CQE


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_22851302
> 
> 
> The only announcement , so far, was of KBTC's HD and multichast channels.
> 
> 
> As of now, limited basic has not been encrypted in areas where the analog shutdown has been completed. See three posts back for links to Comcast's published stance from both the local and corporate level.


Just got KBTC HD on ch. 108 and MHz Worldview on ch. 98(blurry picture) today, The local HD channels are still on the HDTV w/o a box, thankfully.


----------



## troublebound

Those two showed up today on Comcast here in Lake Forest Park, also.


You're right about ch 98 being blurry.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_22957645
> 
> 
> The local HD channels are still on the HDTV w/o a box, thankfully.


These channels are on digital signals, which will not be encrypted.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_22982516
> 
> 
> These channels are on digital signals, which will not be encrypted.



Actually they can be encrypted and some areas across the country are noting clear qam channels disappearing. The FCC already cleared the way for cable providers to this.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Comcast's plan (as far as I knew) was to remove all analog stations between 2-29,70-78,95-99. However, any TV with a digital tuner, as well as HTPC or any other related computer tuner will still pick up these stations in either current or remapped ClearQAM channel locations. Yes, they can be blocked (like all other cable networks), but that's not the case this time around. If anybody has heard any other "plan of attack", please correct me if I am wrong here!


----------



## Lee Wood

Comcast has FCC approval to scramble ALL channels since it would 'benefit the consumer' by eliminating the cost of sending a truck out with a technician to connect and disconnect customer drops at the pole or pedestal when they add or delete a customer. By having customers required to use a Comcast addressable box on each TV (whether company rented or consumer owned - like a TiVo) the consumer saves money on installation fees. Yeah.


----------



## Jim S

I'm planning on replacing my Comcast equipment with the Motorola SB6141 to avoid the rental fee. Is anyone here using this modem on Seattle area Comcast and are you getting good results?


----------



## Nausicaa

I have an early Motorola DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem and it's worked great for years, so I can only imagine they've gotten better.


----------



## Dartman

I used a very early Motorola Modem I bought for like 200 bucks back when Comcast here in Portland actually gave a worthwhile discount for using your own. I used it till last year when they talked me into triple play and I needed a combo phone/modem and here we're not allowed yet to own one of those ourselves









SO I get dinged 7 bucks a month for something I can buy right now but they wont let me. I think over on your side your allowed to outright buy the combo modem and as soon as they allow it here I'll get one.


----------



## thewarm

I've been using a SB6121 for over a year with great results. Seattle Comcast Business Class Internet.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_23001666
> 
> 
> I'm planning on replacing my Comcast equipment with the Motorola SB6141 to avoid the rental fee. Is anyone here using this modem on Seattle area Comcast and are you getting good results?



I've been using SB6121 for the past 4 months. I have heavy home internet usage and have had no problems. Before that for about 5 years I used a DOCSIS 2.0 modem with no problems as well. I believe the SB6141 is pretty much the same but with double the the downstream channels for a higher theoretical maximum download which might be useful in the not to distant future. Right now I don't think Comcast offers any residential speeds that will exceed what the SB6121 can do (at least I don't think so in my area). You might get more reliable speeds during high node usage times due to having 8 downstream channels instead of 4 - if you local service area provides 8.


If you are buying a new modem and there isn't much of a price difference go with the 6141... It should be solid.


----------



## Jim S

Thanks guys, great input. Bye, bye rental fee.


----------



## seatacboy

For those who noted a somewhat "blurry" video image on the new Comcast Channel 98 (KBTC-2), this subchannel of over-the-air KBTC (28.2) and it looks the same when viewed over-the-air using an antenna. I have done direct A/B comparisons of this station between the OTA antenna feed and the Comcast feed.


The disappointing picture quality is because KBTC's digital signal bandwidth is allocated among three channels:


KBTC 28.1 (the main station in full 1080i high definition ) - because it's a full 1080i high definition signal, this receives approximately 65% of the station's bandwidth.


KBTC 28.2 (mHz Worldview feed) - this receives approximately 20% of the bandwidth


KBTC 28.3 (TVW feed ) this receives approximately 15% of the bandwidth - the picture quality appears to be a bit lower than the 28.2 feed - and certainly is lower-resolution than the TVW feed carried by Comcast as Channel 23.


What Comcast retransmits is what KBTC televises over-the-air, which in the case of the 28.2 mHz Worldview channel, is a bitrate-starved medium-definition signal.


Ideally, KBTC could reach agreement to furnish Comcast with a fiber-optic feed of KBTC 28.2 that would be a full-quality Standard Definition 480i signal instead of the bitrate-starved over-the-air signal.


To some degree, other subchannels which are retransmitted by Comcast - such as Channel 114, which mirrors KOMO-DT channel 4.2's "ThisTV" feed, as well as Channels 92 and 93 (subchannels of KHCV 45) - also reflect the "robbing Paul to pay Peter" low-resolution compromised video quality associated with multicasting.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_22983100
> 
> 
> Actually they can be encrypted and some areas across the country are noting clear qam channels disappearing. The FCC already cleared the way for cable providers to this.


Sad to say, soon Comcast will "put the hammer down" and cut off unencrypted Clear QAM of Limited Basic channels.


Already, from what I have seen discussed on the Comcast customer user forums, in many markets Comcast has encrypted the High Definition feeds of local over-the-air broadcast stations while leaving the downconverted Standard Definition feeds of local OTA broadcast stations in unencrypted Clear QAM for the time being.


One reason this is occurring is that the "major league" over-the-air broadcast stations (locally, those would be KCPQ, KIRO, KOMO, KING/KONG and KCTS) have figured out that they can play the same game that some cable networks (particularly sports networks such as ESPN, ESPN-2, Root Sports, and NBC Sports) have taken to jack up retransmission-consent fees assessed on each cable subscriber.


Your "major league" local OTA broadcasters have demanded significant financial compensation for retransmission consent by cable companies.


In some cases, the local broadcast stations charge Comcast a higher per-subscriber fee for the High Definition signal (the one you can receive over-the-air with an antenna for free) than for the downconverted Standard-Def signal.


All of this is playing into the scenario where, in some markets, Comcast leaves the downconverted Standard Def local stations unencrypted, but encrypts the High Def local stations. It also plays into the scenario where ALL local channels are encrypted and require an activated cable box to view.


It's a messy business......


----------



## hergertr

I have been having a billing problem with Comcast since December. As usual, when promotions run out and my bill skyrockets, I called last December to see if I can get my bill reduced without losing much service. The CSR I spoke with talked me into upgrading to premier service and my bill would go down...more service..less cost, for a limited time. I agreed to do this with the condition that I would check my next payment to see how I would be affected. January came and my bill went up even higher than my December payment. I called again and after getting no where with the CSR, I was transferred to a "supervisor". I was told switching to premier service required a two year commitment. Fortunately this had a 30 day guarantee and my call was on day 29 so I was able to back off my service. Since they bill one month ahead, I felt there should be some credits. The supervisor agreed and told me my next payment would be substantially reduced. I was actually quoted a figure that would be withdrawn from my checking account in February. Come February and the withdrawal is nearly $130 more than what I was told in January and my bill now says I am past due even though I have automatic withdrawals. Third call in February and again the CSR couldn't resolve so back to a supervisor. I was told this time that it takes a while to process credits and that my bill would corrected. I didn't accept this answer and insisted I be credited immediately. After some arguement the supervisor finally agreed to apply a credit and that it would be reflected in my March payment. Come March, I get an email saying my withdrawal would be taken the next week. I went to the website and found my payment still hadn't been reduced and i was still past due. Fourth call earlier this week and was told the website wasn't correct, there was nothing past due, and that that my payment for March would substantially reduced. I asked how this could be since the website didn't reflect any of this. I was told that the website was having problems and that that they were getting a lot of calls on this. I went to the pay now option on the website and still found the full amount owed and a small past due amount. At this point I don't know what to believe. The website says one thing and I'm told something completely different when I call. I have to wonder if my credit has been hurt by all this. Is anyone else having these kinds of problems?


----------



## Dartman

YEP, here in Portland my bill after all my promos expired had gone up to just under 200 bucks, then I got a new house, had a HUGE water bill due to leaks and Portland being greedy, and a huge light bill due to it being real cold that month.So I got the leaks fixed and decided enough's enough and called Comcast. I jumped through a few hoops and finally they transferred me to retentions. I told the guy I like my cable TV but having lights and water is more important and I can't afford a 200 a month TV bill. He offered me my same package for around 114 a month with a 2 year lock, going up slightly the second year but supposedly still no where near close to 200.

He also said the discount would apply to the month we were on so I was thrilled as I was figuring on eating one more huge bill before it kicked in. I even went online and my bill now said I owed 22 bucks for that month about to be due and showed a whole bunch of credits







So we had another rough month due to the bank screwing up my paycheck deposit and had to pay the bill a bit late. Figured I'd go online and take care of it and now it showed I owed like 360 bucks I got on chat and said what the hell... She explained that I didn't owe that much but I did again owe 198 and my new rate didn't kick in till the next month as they bill a month ahead. If that's true why did it originally list all these credits saying I only owed 22 bucks, then suddenly all the credit were gone and shoved forward a month. Anyways I saw that I wasn't getting anywhere so we paid it off, now it shows this month I owe like 99.95 which should be about right for the deal they made me.

You have to talk to retentions on the phone if you want the best discounts and tell them you can't afford the huge rate or your just going to leave. I think they get paid by how many customers they keep onboard anyways so they get better pricing, but why do they bill a month ahead, then say one thing, then change it after it's already kicked in, they must be a credit card company too









Always ask how much extra the taxes and fees they never mention will be too, and why are they allowed to bill a month ahead, then just change things up after they've made a deal.

I keep an eye on my bill online now just to see whats up after all this crap and it's possible if I got back on with retentions or a supervisor they might have given me a credit back but I was sick of arguing with them for now and at least this month I can afford my cable again and it should stay that way for a while.

I have gotten help before when they tried to tell me because I missed my first install appointment at my new house I had to pay for the whole month that I didn't actually get service, plus the bill a month ahead stuff, and trying to bill me for equipment they claimed I took, but I just reused at my new place. Went in to their office and the CSR agreed that I shouldn't have to pay for service I never got whether it was my fault I missed my install or not and gave us 100 back that time and all the bogus equipment charges went away too.


----------



## levibluewa

Standard Comcast operating procedure. CSRs>supervisor...equally clueless.


----------



## levibluewa

Did everyone lose WEATHERSCAN (80.215) and STARZ COMEDY (106. ) last night?


----------



## levibluewa

TVGUIDE (64.13)


----------



## cbdavi19

Yep. Same for me in 98270.


80.215 Weatherscan

64.13 TV Guide

106.x Starz Comedy


Are now gone. But surely Starz Comedy being unencrypted for 4 weeks was a happy accident?


However, I now get some new channels:


49.42 QVC HD (same feed as SD)

44.97 HSN HD (same feed as SD)

44.99 Hallmark HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)

65.70 Weather Channel HD (same feed as SD)

71.1 Discovery Channel HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_23113591
> 
> 
> 49.42 QVC HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 44.97 HSN HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 44.99 Hallmark HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)
> 
> 65.70 Weather Channel HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 71.1 Discovery Channel HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)



These, happily, appear to be a permanant change. According to the February bill: "Effective 3/26/13, Limited Basic customers with an HD set-top box will receive HD channels included in the Limited Basic package", and it looks as those are the five non-local Limited Basic channels with HD counterparts.


----------



## levibluewa

I can't believe they encrypted TV GUIDE & WEATHERSCAN. That sounds like a mistake.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_23114401
> 
> 
> I can't believe they encrypted TV GUIDE & WEATHERSCAN. That sounds like a mistake.



TV Guide Network is currently advertised as being part of Digital Economy and above, though when it was primarily a listing service rather than a general entertainment network, it was advertised as being part of Limited Basic.


Weatherscan Local is advertised as being part of Digital Preferred and above, though I am unsure if it was ever advertised as being part of any lesser level of service.


----------



## levibluewa

I've been watching 65.70 for the last 30 minutes or so and noticed that they've lost the local forecast. If their weatherstar needs replacing that could account for the absence of Weatherscan. If anyone actually has a BOX maybe they could tell us if WEATHERSCAN is still on.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23114602
> 
> 
> If anyone actually has a BOX maybe they could tell us if WEATHERSCAN is still on.


If they removed Weatherscan, it would make sense due to the new addition of 44.5. But, like the failed attempts of KING 5 Weather Plus, and Q13 AccuWeather, who knows how long this will last.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23114602
> 
> 
> I've been watching 65.70 for the last 30 minutes or so and noticed that they've lost the local forecast.



I'll make an educated guess at what's going on here. I looked a moment ago, and the SD version of the Weather Channel was running the temperature for cities in Washington at the bottom of the screen, while the HD version was running the temperature for cities all over the country.


There are different localized versions of The Weather Channel in SD inserted on 117-X (and all mapped to 78) for different areas of Western Washington, but The Weather Channel in HD seems to be on 65-70 (mapped to 706) systemwide. I'm guessing that the HD feed is the national feed, non-localized.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23114602
> 
> 
> If anyone actually has a BOX maybe they could tell us if WEATHERSCAN is still on.



I've got Limited Basic, so I can't check, but I'd be surprised if Comcast removed from their lineup a channel they own by way of their merger with NBC. It seems likely, though, that they'd encrypt it since it's being advertised as part of Digital Preferred.


----------



## levibluewa

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iRkFh7xqQE 


Here's what the HD local forecast should look like, or slight variation thereof...it appears the above shows a glitch of sorts when special weather statements are issued...it is also several years old, so maybe they've been fixed.


Falcon...I had the same thought about 44.5...I gave up on them when I noted they've got Seattle where Centralia should be...not to mention the over night infomercials and the one time I watched they had the area temps about 10 degrees colder than actual conditions.


I just emailed a Weather Channel tech about the HD weatherstar. If anyone has had the HD version for some time maybe they can input info as to whether they've ever shown the local forecast info.


----------



## swimsfast99

I just got to the Seattle area (Bothell/Kirkland) and am trying to get my TV to work with the clear QAM channels that Comcast offers. My HD TV has a QAM tuner in it, so that whouldn't be a problem. Currently on my TV I run a scan and as expected all analog signals are showing encrypted. It shows that it finds a handful of digital channels, but all that come through are a blank screen. I have done a decent amount of research and believe I should be able to get at least the major channels if not more, but nothing is coming through. Does anyone have any suggestions or knowledge on how to get the channels to come up? From what I've read they aren't being encrypted, but I just can't figure it out. Any help??


----------



## levibluewa

What brand tv? Are you sure the cable you're attaching has a cable signal ... that its attached to something rather than just coming out of the wall (apartment). If you're sure that the cable is live, perhaps disconnecting the cable from the back of the set...run autoscan...then attaching the cable and rerunning the autoscan.


Keep us posted. You should have the Seattle stations, Hallmark HD, Discovery HD, WeatherChannel HD with NO local forecast, CSPAN 1 & 2, shopping channels now in HD, and MEtv.


Keep us posted on how you make out.


----------



## levibluewa

RE: LOCAL FORECAST INFO ON THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD


I heard back from my tech contact at the Weather Channel:


Most Comcast systems across the country does not have IntelliStar2HD units yet they are schedule to get them this year so please keep watching when I know a date for your area I will let you know.


You heard it here first...maybe!


----------



## swimsfast99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23117967
> 
> 
> What brand tv? Are you sure the cable you're attaching has a cable signal ... that its attached to something rather than just coming out of the wall (apartment). If you're sure that the cable is live, perhaps disconnecting the cable from the back of the set...run autoscan...then attaching the cable and rerunning the autoscan.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted. You should have the Seattle stations, Hallmark HD, Discovery HD, WeatherChannel HD with NO local forecast, CSPAN 1 & 2, shopping channels now in HD, and MEtv.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on how you make out.



Thanks for the suggestion. I rescanned with everything unplugged and then plugged back in and did a full scan. I let it run all the way to the end (seemed to take forever) and it found a total of 107 digital channels. After the full rescan it auto selected which were the real channels and they worked perfectly.


For a little background in case someone ever has the same problem. I already have basic comcast cable (it was cheaper to get internet and TV bundled then just internet by itself...crazy Comcast). My TV is a Panasonic TC-L47ET5. I think my problem was that when I was doing the scan previously I didn't let it go all the way to the end. Stopping it early wiped out any new channels that it did find (since they never got fully added). Basically my impatience got the best of me.


Thanks Again!


----------



## Sea3

12-3 has KUNS HD (PSIP is 51.3) here in Mill Creek


----------



## levibluewa

26.1 CSPAN1HD


----------



## Lionanimal

On April 1 or April 2, 2013 comcast added a few foreign channels and several HD (clones) of existing sd channels in snohomish county, Lynnwood WA 98036.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Comcast added in the state of Washington:


636 Sportsman Channel HD

645 C-SPAN HD

666 NatGeo Wild HD

684 GMC HD

708 IndiePlex HD

709 RetroPlex HD

712 H2 HD

713 ID HD

714 Smithsonian HD

715 Ovation HD

716 Cooking Channel HD

717 TV Guide HD

718 GSN HD

720 PBS Kids Sprout HD

721 Hub HD

726 KUNS (Seattle)/ Univision HD (Spokane)


Comcast Washington is now one of the better Comcast HD lineups.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15700_100#post_23158462
> 
> 
> Comcast added in the state of Washington:
> 
> 
> 636 Sportsman Channel HD
> 
> 645 C-SPAN HD
> 
> 666 NatGeo Wild HD
> 
> 684 GMC HD
> 
> 708 IndiePlex HD
> 
> 709 RetroPlex HD
> 
> 712 H2 HD
> 
> 713 ID HD
> 
> 714 Smithsonian HD
> 
> 715 Ovation HD
> 
> 716 Cooking Channel HD
> 
> 717 TV Guide HD
> 
> 718 GSN HD
> 
> 720 PBS Kids Sprout HD
> 
> 721 Hub HD
> 
> 726 KUNS (Seattle)/ Univision HD (Spokane)
> 
> 
> Comcast Washington is now one of the better Comcast HD lineups.



...BUT they took away WeatherScan (unless you're willing to pay $85+ a month) ...DEATH TO COMCAST.


----------



## levibluewa

KUNSHD showing up at 12.3 and 51.1


----------



## squatch41

Comcast Seattle / Snohomish also added CSN-NW in HD on channel 617.

I was pleasantly surprised when I found that yesterday.


----------



## Cosa

KBTC HD finally showed up on 12.1 in Issaquah, not sure when though as I had to manually add it.


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15720#post_22769725
> 
> 
> It's speculation on my part, but I'd assume it's partly lack of financial incentive; partly lack of spectrum.
> KFFV 44.2 through 4 were picked up when 44.1 gave up analog 15.
> KVOS 12.1 and 12.2 were picked up system-wide when 12.1 gave up analog 12 in the North Sound.
> KBTC 28.1 and 28.2 have been picked up in areas where they have given up (or never had) analog 12.
> 
> 
> Comcast does have a carriage agreement with ION for qubo and ion LIFE. If history repeats itself, I'd guess Comcast might roll out qubo and ion LIFE once KWPX 33.1 is forced off of analog 3 by the analog reclamation.
> 
> 
> Similarly, I'd guess Comcast might roll out estrellaTV once KBCB 24.1 is removed from analog 14.
> 
> 
> KUSE's channels, including HOT TV, are a whole different ballgame. Except in extremely limited circumstances, LP/CA stations have no must-carry rights. Nearly all LP/CA stations that make it onto the cable dial do so either via leased access or via retransmission consent bundling with a co-owned full-power station.


Well now that our analog reclamation is done, I'm wondering if we are going to get the remaing subchannels: ION Life and Qubo, estrella TV, and maybe HOT TV. It would be nice to see some of our full power local stations add a subchannel, like TUFF TV, Punch TV, Bounce TV, COZI TV, Movies!, and the Country Network. It would also really be great to see Comcast add HRTV, CNN International. Mav TV, and Fashion TV.


----------



## snokarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15750#post_23113591
> 
> 
> Yep. Same for me in 98270.
> 
> 
> 80.215 Weatherscan
> 
> 64.13 TV Guide
> 
> 106.x Starz Comedy
> 
> 
> Are now gone. But surely Starz Comedy being unencrypted for 4 weeks was a happy accident?
> 
> 
> However, I now get some new channels:
> 
> 
> 49.42 QVC HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 44.97 HSN HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 44.99 Hallmark HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)
> 
> 65.70 Weather Channel HD (same feed as SD)
> 
> 71.1 Discovery Channel HD (East coast feed +3 hrs)



In 98115 I can't get Discovery at all. Is it an encrypted channel now? I only have limited basic cable and use a HTPC with it. I have digital tuners, but no cable card. Thanks.


----------



## storyid

Looks like speculation we've had earlier in this thread and rumors from around the country are coming true for all Comcast markets, they are encrypting everything, even the locals: http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/15/comcast-encrypt-basic-cable/ 


So, for those like me that run their own PVR/DVR, that means lots of sales of things like the cablecard compatible HDHomerun. So annoyed that the FCC somehow sees this as a good move.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23207305
> 
> 
> Looks like speculation we've had earlier in this thread and rumors from around the country are coming true for all Comcast markets, they are encrypting everything, even the locals: http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/15/comcast-encrypt-basic-cable/
> 
> 
> So, for those like me that run their own PVR/DVR, that means lots of sales of things like the cablecard compatible HDHomerun. So annoyed that the FCC somehow sees this as a good move.



I don't feel bad for people affected by this encryption at all.


A large chunk of them are thieves getting the local channels for free with a splitter.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23207305
> 
> 
> ...all Comcast markets, they are encrypting everything, even the locals...



There's a pretty detailed FAQ here:

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/ 


I suppose the writing's been on the wall for quite some time.


----------



## Jim S

Anyone know if the output of the HD DTA is just the unencrypted clear QAM signal?


----------



## holl_ands

HD DTA appears to be a reduced feature HD Cable Box, with the usual HDMI interface to HDTV and RF Ch3/4 Analog NTSC to old TVs:
http://www.cedmagazine.com/blogs/2012/12/comcast-deploys-hd-dtas-ponders-tr-069 
http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Video-Solutions/Products/Video-CPE/All-Digital-Set-Tops/HD-DTA100u/_Documents/_Static_Files/365-095-17981_x2%20HD_DTA100u%20Final%2009092011.pdf 


BTW: If a manufacturer were to contemplate using the Unencrypted QAM signal for HD output, many HDTVs would be unable to decode Clear QAM and the channels would be limited to ONLY the small number of Unencrypted QAM signals ALREADY on the Cable system (so why bother using an HD DTA). The HD DTA would NOT be allowed to decrypt any channels on the digital tiers and convert to Unencrypted QAM output. HDMI output ensures encryption, making it next to impossible to readily "steal" the HD programs.


----------



## Jim S

Thanks, looks like I'll be retiring my HDHomerun QAM tuner and rejiggering the Prime to tune the locals in addition to the premiums.


----------



## cbdavi19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23207904
> 
> 
> I don't feel bad for people affected by this encryption at all.
> 
> 
> A large chunk of them are thieves getting the local channels for free with a splitter.



Dude, that's kind of harsh. I'm someone who actually pays for Limited Basic (and used to pay for Expanded Basic before they encrypted everything), and enjoyed not needing a box on every TV and tuner in my house.


Why should I be penalized because Comcast decided to get into the ISP business, and they can't figure out how to provide Internet without leaking Limited Basic channels at the same time? How many of these brigands will actually pony up and pay for Limited Basic once everything is encrypted?


The main problem I have is: Comcast has had 15+ years to come up with a way to encrypt their signal all the way up to some kind of demarc point on the residence, from which would you could distribute the unencrypted signal throughout your house to as many tuners (TV's VCRs, DVRs, PC tuner cards, etc.) as you like. They never did it in the analog HBO/Showtime days, and they never did it with the introduction of Digital Cable.


The box thing wouldn't be so bad, except you can't buy a box (particularly, a used box) to defer those ridiculous rental fees. And Tivo doesn't count (a required $13+ monthly fee?).


At $15 per month, I should own the thing outright after 10 months (and that's being generous). It's getting better now with the HDHR Prime CCs, Ceton InfiniTVs, and Hauppauge 2650/3250's of the world, but still.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23212001
> 
> 
> Dude, that's kind of harsh. I'm someone who actually pays for Limited Basic (and used to pay for Expanded Basic before they encrypted everything), and enjoyed not needing a box on every TV and tuner in my house.
> 
> 
> Why should I be penalized because Comcast decided to get into the ISP business, and they can't figure out how to provide Internet without leaking Limited Basic channels at the same time? How many of these brigands will actually pony up and pay for Limited Basic once everything is encrypted?
> 
> 
> The main problem I have is: Comcast has had 15+ years to come up with a way to encrypt their signal all the way up to some kind of demarc point on the residence, from which would you could distribute the unencrypted signal throughout your house to as many tuners (TV's VCRs, DVRs, PC tuner cards, etc.) as you like. They never did it in the analog HBO/Showtime days, and they never did it with the introduction of Digital Cable.
> 
> 
> The box thing wouldn't be so bad, except you can't buy a box (particularly, a used box) to defer those ridiculous rental fees. And Tivo doesn't count (a required $13+ monthly fee?).
> 
> 
> At $15 per month, I should own the thing outright after 10 months (and that's being generous). It's getting better now with the HDHR Prime CCs, Ceton InfiniTVs, and Hauppauge 2650/3250's of the world, but still.



You asking the question "Why should I be penalized because Comcast can't figure out how to provide internet without leaking Limited Basic channels at the same time?" suggests to me that you sympathize with thieves.


Why should you get for free what others pay for? Cable theft is a crime.


What are you going to get on your TV without a box using DirecTV, Dish, FiOS or U-Verse? People acting like this is some major inconvenience are being dramatic, the only change is that Comcast and other cable operations are doing what all other providers have had the advantage of doing for years.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23212801
> 
> 
> You asking the question "Why should I be penalized because Comcast can't figure out how to provide internet without leaking Limited Basic channels at the same time?" suggests to me that you sympathize with thieves.
> 
> 
> Why should you get for free what others pay for? Cable theft is a crime.
> 
> 
> What are you going to get on your TV without a box using DirecTV, Dish, FiOS or U-Verse? People acting like this is some major inconvenience are being dramatic, the only change is that Comcast and other cable operations are doing what all other providers have had the advantage of doing for years.



Does not address Comcast encrypting local channels too.


----------



## snokarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15780#post_23207904
> 
> 
> I don't feel bad for people affected by this encryption at all.
> 
> 
> A large chunk of them are thieves getting the local channels for free with a splitter.



Got data to support that claim, or is it just an unsupported assertion?


I've had cable internet long before Comcast was in the area, and never had any TV signal. I only got limited basic cable when Comcast bought my previous ISP and started charging $10/mo for not having cable TV. So I went ahead and paid the extra $2/mo (now it's $6/mo.) I've had a HTPC setup as a DVR for about eight years. Comcast has never allowed me access to channels I wasn't paying for, and I've never done anything to gain access to unauthorized content.


Now they're forcing me to change my hardware and lease a device from them - be it a DVR or a cablecard - so that I can continue to watch the basic channels I'm already paying to have access to.


Why should I have to pay extra just to get access to the same content I was already paying to have access to? I haven't checked DVR prices recently, but for a while they were $35/mo. Insane. I don't have a lot of cash to shell out for expensive TV packages and don't want to get locked into paying lease fees on hardware I should be able to buy once and be done with. Yes, for my internet access I bought my own modem.


----------



## Dartman

This whole encryption thing was a power and money grab plain and simple for Comcast, they just used the cable theft thing as a good excuse to get the FCC and most unknowledgable users to go along with it.

Here in Portland they encrypted everything a few months ago, and I never could watch anything I wasn't already paying for for years before that with my many self owned clear QAM TV's and HD tuners.Now I'm forced to RENT a HD box and two really awful SD DTA boxes I don't even use. So I'm not as happy as I used to be becuase yes it now costs me more, I had to buy new gear, and I'm forced back into renting boxes I never needed before.

We still have one clear QAM TV hooked up and now only one channel works and it tells us we need to rent a box to watch TV.

Here they wont allow you to buy a combo phone/internet modem, or buy a good HD box so back to paying rent for stuff I used to own outright for no extra cost







They also love that now they don't have to roll a truck to do most anything, making them even more money.


----------



## VinceInSeattle

I'm a limited basic subscriber, not a cable thief, completely opposed to Comcast encrypting the basic tier. I don't want another box to set up, and I certainly don't want to pay extortionate rental fees for it. The FCC utterly failed to create a market in cable boxes via CableCard and Tru2Way or whatever it was called. Comcast is just drooling over that $2 per month, forever, for a box that probably costs them $25. At least it seems they will have an HD adapter available, if not, I'll have to drop Comcast because there's no way that I'll go to SD. Does no one at the FCC remember telephones in the 1960s? - you could have any phone you wanted as long as it was black Bakelite and rented from the phone company. Separation of service and equipment started a communications revolution that we're still working on today.


We'll see what Gigabit Squared brings to the table, as well as Intel's TV initiative. Is Comcast the most hated company in America?


----------



## thefalcon2k

I dropped Comcast just last month, and I use internet TV alternatives (Hulu Plus, Netflix, etc.) instead. I use CenturyLink for my internet, and get faster speeds than what Comcast delivers, even at a cheaper rate. I decided to drop them after the extremely disrespectful attitude given by more than one CSR because I can read my PDF version of a cable bill over their lame excuse of a computer program. 3 examples are:

Wrong order forms processed
*Tech:* I'm surprised you didn't get an HD receiver!
*Me:* But, I did!
*Tech:* It's not on my paperwork!
Phone call, 10 minutes later
*Me:* I asked for an HD-DVR, and I don't have HD or a DVR
*CSR:* Well, in order to get that, you have to pay for a $100 deposit
*Me:* On top of the $17 per month I have to give you? The hardware is in MY living room, not some cloud storage!
*CSR:* I'm sorry, but I can give you HBO for a year if you want
*Me:* I'll take that, but you're damn lucky I have no other TV options here right now
After I shut off my service...
*CSR:* You owe $517.39
*Me:* For what? I returned all my hardware, just haven't been able to pay the bill yet
*CSR:* Our records indicate you haven't returned the hardware
*Me:* I have the receipt right here, so I don't know what to tell you

Not to mention that where I live, I know a few apartments that don't pay for Comcast's sorry excuse for cable television (or internet), and their line is still active. They put a filter on mine like it really matters!


----------



## gameboy

I went ahead and got the HDHomerun Prime for my MCE and got a cablecard from Comcast since even Seattle Times is saying Comcast is going to start scrambling everything soon. The installation was pretty smooth and simple and everything is working properly. I get a message that my display driver is not secure, but it goes away. I may even upgrade to Digital Economy from Digital Basic. There is no way Comcast is going to get device rental fees from me.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gameboy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23238787
> 
> 
> I went ahead and got the HDHomerun Prime for my MCE and got a cablecard from Comcast since even Seattle Times is saying Comcast is going to start scrambling everything soon. The installation was pretty smooth and simple and everything is working properly. I get a message that my display driver is not secure, but it goes away. I may even upgrade to Digital Economy from Digital Basic. There is no way Comcast is going to get device rental fees from me.



Keep us updated please. I am considering the same setup myself.


----------



## ericjut

I personally had that setup a few months ago. I ended up returning the cable card and using the Prime as a QAM tuner because some of the "in the clear" recordings of local channels I did via my Win7 MC had some kind of protection bit set and I couldn't watch the shows on any of my PCs at home. I never had this issue with QAM recording, so I bet it's something to do with the Cable Card handshake.


I'll probably have to give it another shot when Comcast flips the switch again, but this move from Comcast may drive me away from being a Comcast cable customer altogether.


----------



## newlinux

I've been using the HD Homerun prime in anticipation of this for a few months. I have digital economy. I don't use MCE, I use mythtv, so I would be in trouble if any of the stations/programs were set to anything other than copy freely because they would not be recordable in MythTV however I haven't had any problems. If I do, I'll ditch cable and go exclusively with DirecTV, which I prefer content wise anyway it's just harder to record in high quality to my PC.


----------



## gameboy

I checked last night. I did not see any copyright protection set on any of my recordings. So far so good on the Cablecard. The display driver issue went away after I updated my Intel HD driver.


----------



## Dartman

I've been running a prime here in Portland for a few years and despite a few hickups now and then it's saved my cable recording enjoyment and just works. They are getting pretty cheap now, they play well on my network, and when a problem does crop up I either reboot or quickly rerun the setup without having to redo all the extra cable card numbers and things as it's already registered so it breezes through and works again.

Last issue I had was because I moved and had a new zip code so it quit downloading any updates to the channel list or guide but once I reran the setup and put in the correct zip code it was happy again and everything started working. It still worked just didn't see any of my extended channels or get updates so I missed a few things but not a huge deal as I caught it kinda early.

They are working a on a new 4 tuner model which I think will still use only 1 multi card so I might upgrade when it comes out if I can afford it.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23243113
> 
> 
> Keep us updated please. I am considering the same setup myself.



I'm using a Prime with a cablecard and a combination of MCE and SageTV. SageTV is my primary recording software for all the non-premium channels. I use MCE for live viewing, extending to an xbox, and recording premium channels. Everything works fine and there are no equipment rental charges on my plan. The one drawback is that MCE does not support on-demand viewing, but I just use Xfinity online and HBOGO for on-demand viewing.


----------



## bobstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23259901
> 
> 
> I'm using a Prime with a cablecard and a combination of MCE and SageTV. SageTV is my primary recording software for all the non-premium channels. I use MCE for live viewing, extending to an xbox, and recording premium channels. Everything works fine and there are no equipment rental charges on my plan. The one drawback is that MCE does not support on-demand viewing, but I just use Xfinity online and HBOGO for on-demand viewing.





I'm using the same config except for SageTV -- for simplicity, I'd rather use just one program if it meets my needs, which MCE does. Works pretty well overall. I get an occasional pixelation glitch that looks like the 29/59 bug on live TV and recordings (a row or two in the display gets corrupted for a short moment), but other than that, it's pretty error free.


Wife approval factor is VERY high. It just works.


I skip the on-demand thing because it's never been much interest to me, but that's just me.


My only longer term issue is an odd one and it's not really that big of a deal - I recently added the channel known as 'Hub' to my guide. My adults kids came by and noticed an old show they wanted me to record - but for some odd reason, I can get nothing to record on this channel. I can't figure out a way to see if they set the broadcast flag to 'never record' for this channel (because MCE respects the broadcast flag, it could be the cause and is the only thing I can come up with as a culprit). No other channels behave like this for me.


(specifics: When this channel is playing live - pressing 'record' does nothing. I can setup to record all episodes of a show for this channel, and it never records anything, and I see nothing in the recorded shows history for it either)


----------



## levibluewa

A little fuzzy on the cost of the boxes. Free, or $2, for the cost of the 1st. They'll gladly attach an SD box to your HDtv. An acquaintance of mine spoke via phone to one of the crack Comcast CSRs and was told an HD box would be $10 a month. When she picked it up she was advised the the HD box would be $10 a month, plus $8.75 a month HD service fee. God knows how much it will be when she gets her bill. ...and the HD box is a hunk of junk. Compared to DISH and Directv's equipment the boxes look like something Hasbro turns out in China. I'm just not up to paying Comcast/Hasbro $110 a month to get WeatherScan and HD service on 1 tv. For now Directv is a much better option. If there are any other deserters ... 039-286-589 (via phone# 800-611-6329) will get you $100 off Directv for new subs.


----------



## cbdavi19

I was told a similar bizarre story about how to get an HD-capable box of any kind for my Limited Basic subscription. The CSR's simply don't believe me when I say I get several HD channels with Limited Basic.


I recently went to the local (Lynwood, WA) Comcast Service Center to pickup my free cablecard for my new HDHomerun Prime, and I spoke to the rep there about HD DTA's. He said they are testing them out on the East coast in limited numbers.


I would hope they refrain from encrypting Limited Basic in this area until there is a viable low-cost HD box option (although judging from posts on this thread, that didn't appear to stop encryption in Portland).


----------



## newlinux

Seems ESPN was removed from digital economy. Or at least I can't tune it anymore. This happen to anybody else? Perhaps I was never supposed to happen. It's hard tracking down what channels I'm supposed to have for digital economy.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23362128
> 
> 
> Seems ESPN was removed from digital economy. Or at least I can't tune it anymore. This happen to anybody else? Perhaps I was never supposed to happen. It's hard tracking down what channels I'm supposed to have for digital economy.



On the last bill I received with a full price list and line-up (8/15/12), ESPN was listed as part of Digital Starter, but not Digital Economy.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23370580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23362128
> 
> 
> Seems ESPN was removed from digital economy. Or at least I can't tune it anymore. This happen to anybody else? Perhaps I was never supposed to happen. It's hard tracking down what channels I'm supposed to have for digital economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the last bill I received with a full price list and line-up (8/15/12), ESPN was listed as part of Digital Starter, but not Digital Economy.
Click to expand...


ESPN and other over-priced channels are the reason Digital Economy was created.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23370580
> 
> 
> On the last bill I received with a full price list and line-up (8/15/12), ESPN was listed as part of Digital Starter, but not Digital Economy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23370777
> 
> 
> ESPN and other over-priced channels are the reason Digital Economy was created.



Thanks. I must have been receiving it due to some error. In Office Space terms, Comcast must have corrected that "glitch."


----------



## snokarver

How are you people getting Cable Cards from Comcast in the Seattle area? I recently picked up a Hauppauge WinTV-DCR-2650 and need a cable card for it. I'm looking for the most painless route to get one. Hopefully free as well.


You might be wonder why I went with the Hauppauge instead of the Homerun Prime. Well, it was on sale for $60AR, we currently only have two tuners... so it fits the bill for going to encrypted.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snokarver*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23374670
> 
> 
> How are you people getting Cable Cards from Comcast in the Seattle area? I recently picked up a Hauppauge WinTV-DCR-2650 and need a cable card for it. I'm looking for the most painless route to get one. Hopefully free as well.
> 
> 
> You might be wonder why I went with the Hauppauge instead of the Homerun Prime. Well, it was on sale for $60AR, we currently only have two tuners... so it fits the bill for going to encrypted.



I went to the service center by 130th and Stone Ave N and picked one up, took it home, installed it, called Comcast and got it activated. Done.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snokarver*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15800_50#post_23374670
> 
> 
> How are you people getting Cable Cards from Comcast in the Seattle area? I recently picked up a Hauppauge WinTV-DCR-2650 and need a cable card for it. I'm looking for the most painless route to get one. Hopefully free as well.
> 
> 
> You might be wonder why I went with the Hauppauge instead of the Homerun Prime. Well, it was on sale for $60AR, we currently only have two tuners... so it fits the bill for going to encrypted.



What service level are you on? I did the same as the previous poster *but* I don't think they are giving them out to Digital Basic customers yet since they aren't encrypting yet. Your post sounds like you might be a Digital Basic customer. They will have to provide one if you ask once they do encrypt but until then I'm not sure they'll even give you one. When I went to the service center (about 6 months ago) I had just switched via phone from Digital Basic to Digital Starter the day after I got my Ceton card and at the service center the first thing out of the CSR's mouth when I asked for the CableCARD was "we can't give you a card because you're only on Digital Basic". When I pointed out I had Digital Starter that was not yet activated because I didn't have a card, she complied.


----------



## cbdavi19

The first one should definitely be free. All you need to do is walk into a Comcast Service Center and ask for one. I've heard they can't/won't mail you one.


If you run into activation troubles like I did, call the 2nd tier Comcast support number at 1-877-761-5015 (number obtained from the SiliconDust cablecard activation forum here . Inevitably, you will most likely be connected to an engineer named Derek, who is one of 2 engineers who actually knows about cablecards (according to the rep who initially took my call).


Based on Internet research, I was prepared for 'issues' activating the card. I did have some issues, but not nearly as bad as some others.


First hurdle was the required Digital Cable Advisor was missing from Extras in Windows Media Center (Win7 x64). Seems to be a common problem. Common solutions like 'start /wait mcupdate -u –nogc' didn't work. I found this guy's blog where he has the direct links to the x86 and x64 versions.


Once I got past that, and was actually able to run the DCA, I called the national 800 number at the 'now activate your card' step. Curiously, the rep never ask me for any info about my card (serial number, device ID, etc.). She put me on hold for a bit, then said I was activated. I *think* everything was OK at that point. However, I had other things to do, so I left it at that.


The next day, when I was looking at things in earnest, things were definitely not OK. Others on the Internet reported similar "I was OK, but then I wasn't" issues due to post-activation firmware or other updates to the card that change one or more of the IDs associated with the card, which then breaks the activation/paring. I'm not sure that happened to me, but in the end, it definitely wasn't working. The card was apparently activated, but not paired (another common problem). I tried http://www.comcast/activate several times to no avail, and eventually called the 800 number again. The rep put me on hold for a while again, tried some things, and when I told her that the activation/paring didn't happen, she gave up. She offered to send a technician out to my house that I would pay for. Even if it was free, I would be reluctant for a tech to come out because there's no way he's going to dig my setup (an HDHomeRun Prime connection to a Windows PC running NextPVR). I would be better off just taking the card back to the Service Center and rolling the dice with another one.


Finally, I found that SiliconDust cablecard activation forum, and called that 2nd tier 877 number. No voicemail maze; a guy just answered. I told him my problem, he gave me a case #, but said he would need to transfer me to Derek. I left Derek a message, and he called me right back. He asked me for all of the identifiers associated with my card. A couple seconds later, the light on my HDHRPrime flashed a couple of times, and then I was successfully activated AND paired.


So, in the end, not too bad, but not as carefree as it could have been.


----------



## snokarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23375707
> 
> 
> I went to the service center by 130th and Stone Ave N and picked one up, took it home, installed it, called Comcast and got it activated. Done.



Thanks, that's the location I'd go to. Thanks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23376297
> 
> 
> What service level are you on?



Digital Basic. They switched Discovery over to encrypted a couple months back. That is supposed to be on Digital Basic. My wife wants to watch Deadliest Catch







I'll keep this mind though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23376366
> 
> 
> If you run into activation troubles like I did, call the 2nd tier Comcast support number at 1-877-761-5015 (number obtained from the SiliconDust cablecard activation forum here . Inevitably, you will most likely be connected to an engineer named Derek, who is one of 2 engineers who actually knows about cablecards (according to the rep who initially took my call). [...]



Great info, thanks much!


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23375707
> 
> 
> I went to the service center by 130th and Stone Ave N and picked one up, took it home, installed it, called Comcast and got it activated. Done.



My experience was similar. I'm on limited basic, I got my card at the same North Seattle Comcast store, and activation/pairing was a non-event. I've seen no charges for my card.


----------



## jhachey

I was at the Redmond Comcast Store yesterday. For what it's worth, they said we'd be seeing the new X1 DVR in August or September.


----------



## troublebound

Latest bill insert from Comcast says the following channels will change from East Coast Feed to West Coast Feed on August 10, 2013


668 Discovery HD

669 TLC HD

713 Investigation Discovery HD

271 Investigation Discovery


401 Fox Soccer and 618 Fox Soccer HD are moving to Digital Starter on July 23rd.


Also assorted price changes coming July 1st.


----------



## sastimac

Anyone have a list of open QAM channels in Seattle? I'll walk through my channels but hoped an existing list was available.


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23463688
> 
> 
> Anyone have a list of open QAM channels in Seattle? I'll walk through my channels but hoped an existing list was available.


Same as it ever was... http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sastimac*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23463688
> 
> 
> Anyone have a list of open QAM channels in Seattle? I'll walk through my channels but hoped an existing list was available.



Search this thread for posts by pastiche (he keeps us all updated.)


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23467281
> 
> 
> Search this thread for posts by pastiche



I haven't updated the list I kept since late October. It still contains some useful information that's not on SiliconDust's site, so I haven't removed it from AVS, but it's very much out of date for its orginally intended "tape it to the remote" use. The link for the final update can be found here .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23467278
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/



That's likely the best source to be found. The main reason I compiled my own listings for many years was that Silicon Dust's listings included details that were of little to no interest to me and omitted details that were important to me (Comcast channel mappings, PSIP mappings, and audio-only channels.) Accuracy of their crowdsourced channel labels was a secondary reason.


----------



## hergertr

The last few days I have been totally frustrated by Comcast customer service. Over a year ago I gave my son my network modem I purchased separately after I upgraded to triple play. He was attempting to upgrade his service and Comcast figured out the modem still belonged to me and cut off his network. They told him if I called technical support I could get the modem transferred to him. They had all the relevant information and it would be a simple transfer over the phone. I called and after everything seemed to be going smoothly, the phone call was cut off. Second call and providing same information with the warning, "please don't cut me off" the second call was cut off again. Third call, same result. Fourth call..... finally got an CSR who's primary language was English. Informed this time, the only way to transfer equipment was to go into the store. This was Saturday night and my son's network access was cut off. I informed the CSR this was unacceptable and she insisted, this was the only way it could happen. I pointed out that he had this modem for over a year and that this had never been a problem before, why now? Why were we told they could do it over the phone in the previous phone calls? I asked to speak to a supervisor and was told by the CSR I would get the same answer. After at least five minutes on hold the supervisor came on. After rattling off a bunch of what I had just heard, I asked him if my Comcast phone could do a three way conversation. After confirming that, I called my son and 15 minutes later we had the modem transferred, or so I thought. Tonight my son called again on his cell phone to inform me TV and network were now cut off. Another 30 minutes on the phone and it was restored. I spend over an hour and half dealing with incompetent technical support staff that can't even operate a phone properly last night. I believe I was speaking with CSR's on the first three phone calls from Asia.


About two months ago I received an e-mail from Comcast that I had download some inappropriate material over their network. As near as I could tell it was a movie that was copy protected. Since my wife and I had never done this I called. After going through several CSR's and getting nowhere, I finally spoke with a woman who checked my CMAC address on the telephone modem I own. Since it didn't match with the reported address that downloaded the inappropriate material and I didn't have any other modems that belonged to Comcast, we finally figured out Comcast had never changed the ownership of the leased modem I had previously used and it was now in the possession of another party.


Bottom line is if you turn in equipment after purchasing your own make sure they provide you with confirmation you no longer have it in your possession. My son also has been paying for two DTA's he turned in over a year ago that Comcast insists he still has. Given what I pay for Comcast service, I certainly expect better customer support and competent technical support. After all that there was no apology or even some form of restitution just bills with so many entries, it takes an accountant to figure them out. If they confuse you then you won't notice you are being over charged. I have Frontier phone service where I live but no FIOS. My options beyond Comcast are very limited as I live in a heavily treed area where satellite isn't practical. There really needs to be reliable options other than Comcast.


----------



## Point and Click

NOTE: This was intended specifically for Seattle region.


Hi,


This is my first* post. I found the channel numbers for Weather HD and Discovery HD here. AVS seems to be a "content-rich" site which means it runs slow on my old laptop but it looks like a great resource.


Can you direct me to a past forum and/or thread where you customarily post new Comcast/Seattle-Tacoma HD channel numbers when they happen to turn up? I guess I'm posting in the right place.


Disney used to unscramble their analog cable channel as a promotion. Do they ever do that now? What about COURT TV?


Thanks.


* technically my second** post...first attempt failed


** actually it's now my third post...mistakenly started a new thread instead of a reply


----------



## BIslander

Search for posts from pastiche, who regularly updates QAM channels here.


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23490135
> 
> 
> Search for posts from pastiche, who regularly updates QAM channels here.



Thanks, BIsander. I will start "stalking" pastiche. HSN and QVC really light up their sales people and sets for HDTV. It looks a lot different from SD.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23490103
> 
> 
> Can you direct me to a past forum and/or thread where you customarily post new Comcast/Seattle-Tacoma HD channel numbers when they happen to turn up?


 Silicon Dust's support site is likely the best source to be found.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23490135
> 
> 
> Search for posts from pastiche, who regularly updates QAM channels here.



I haven't updated the list I kept since late October, so it's very much out of date, but the link for the final update can be found here .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15810#post_23490103
> 
> 
> Disney used to unscramble their analog cable channel as a promotion. Do they ever do that now? What about COURT TV?



The Disney Channel discontinued free previews after moving from premium to (usually expanded) basic cable in the late 90s.


Court TV was part of (usually expanded) basic cable for its entire existance, but was repositioned as Tru TV some years ago.


----------



## arf1410

Stretching a bit this forum subject, but I'll try: In the Seattle area, does Frontier use the same physical wires as Comcast to deliver internet to my house? Having some major problems with Comcast apparently due to a "node" feeding my neighborhood ("parts on order") gone bad, but would switching to Frontier help? I thought they used Comcast wires...and if possible anyone have a link to a legitimate source to confirm or refute this?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arf1410*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23508654
> 
> 
> In the Seattle area, does Frontier use the same physical wires as Comcast to deliver internet to my house?



The phone and cable networks, their topology, and the types of cabling used are entirely different and can be, broadly speaking, broken into three cartegories:


Comcast and other traditional cable providers use Hybrid Fibre Coax networks to deliver TV, Internet, and voice. An HFC network consists of fibre optic cable from the headend to a neighborhood-shared node, and then coaxial copper into the home. See this link for more information.


Frontier and other traditional telephone providers use networks built around twisted copper pairs to deliver voice and Internet service. A customer near a central office is likely connected directly via twisted-pair copper to an exchange and DSLAM, while a customer located further away is likely connected via twisted-pair copper to a remote DSLAM, which is in turn connected to the exchange in the central office by a fibre optic link. See this link for more information.


Finally, Frontier and Verizon offer FiOS in some areas, which does away with the wire altogether and carries TV, Internet, and voice to the customer's home via fibre. Only at the customer's home is the fibre "stepped down" to coaxial copper for TV and for Internet and to twisted-pair copper for telephone service. See this link for more information.


----------



## Lionanimal

Is there much truth to the rumor that FIOS TV is clea rer than comcast cable ?


----------



## artseattle

HD DTA now available!


This probably has already been discussed but...


I stopped by the Comcast Center on Stone Way today and picked up two HD DTA's to replace my old SD DTA's. The monthly fee of $1.99 per month for each is the same as for the SD box. I didn't have to pay anything extra because I already have an HD package that comes with my Triple Play with HD DVR. I'm guessing that they'll charge an HD technology fee if you don't have any other HD service. For those of us with an HD DVR or HD full box, these are a no brainer for any other HD TV's you have around the house.


A few details. The box is very small, 2/3rd the size of the SD DVR. It comes with a free HDMI cable and an enhanced remote. I like the look and feel of the remote. It can be used for a DVR or onDemand but, of course, these boxes don't run that. One advantage this box has over the full boxes is the ease in which you can access closed captions! Has anyone figured out how to easily do this with the DVR!?


You get all of channels in your package excluding the Premium Stations. (eg, you can watch ESPNHD, NATGEOHD but not HBO) No onDemand or Guide but the picture looks great.


Go get one!


Art


----------



## yesan

@artseattle,


Did you run into any issues activating the HD-DTA? I have had two out of three already thathav have been unable to activate, and I have been in contact with technical support, who have been less than helpful. A third unit was successful, and i did [attempt] to activate all three on the same outlet.


For others interested in picking these up, if you do not have a Comcast HD box or DVR, they will charge you an additional $10/mo. I have been running off of two Tivo HDs, and they are still going to charge the $10/mo. Dumb policy, but just a heads-up. Also, along with not receiving premium stations, I don't get NFL Network, NBATV, MLB, along with some others.


----------



## artseattle

When I called the Comcast # to activate the box, the tech had to send a signal to the box 3 times. The light was blinking 2 short blinks until the 3rd time took. No problems yet.


Art


----------



## thewarm

ClearQAM 4-1, 9.1, and their sub-channels gone from 98125 (Seattle).

Looks like it's time for a rescan...


After a new scan 4-x and 9-x showed up again. There are some new encrypted channels I've never seen before below ch3. Time to get the antenna ready?


----------



## levibluewa

N-Sound

3.1 -- CSPAN1HD

12.1 -- MEtv

12.2 -- Cool tv

20.1 -- 9HD

20.2 -- Vme

20.3 -- Create

99.1 -- 28HD

99.2 -- 28.2

99.3 -- 51HD


Subject to change


----------



## bigpoppa206

Yeah its all over the road today. Windows Media Center went nuts. PS I'm in 98155.


----------



## levibluewa

I've run AUTO PROGRAM on all the sets with varying results. It's obvious that Comcast is still using software from ToysRUs and the "engineers" are as clueless as ever...what a bunch of clowns.


On one set the 79 & 80 tables are missing AGAIN, as well as, the table for the 97.+ channels.

Another set is unable to find 95.332+. 12.2 & 97.462 are not tuned in and cut in and out.


Working on another set now...if I find oddities there I'll report back.


Good luck everyone


----------



## levibluewa

I should add that AUTO PROGRAM over ADD DIGITAL CHANNELS put 4, 9 & 28 back where they belong. Also 11 & 13 no longer showed tables at 111.


----------



## thewarm

Comcast is playing around again this morning..

What are they trying to accomplish? Repurposing the analog channel bandwidth? Or just having fun...


----------



## glorpsd

Here is a portion of the channel map table from my Ceton:


Channel Name Modulation Frequency (kHz) Program EIA

101 WEATHERSCAN 101 QAM256 171000 215 22.215

103 KWPX HD 103 QAM256 525000 3 74.3

104 KOMOHD 104 QAM256 159000 4 20.4

105 KINGHD 105 QAM256 129000 2 15.2

106 KONGHD 106 QAM256 225000 1 24.1

107 KIROHD 107 QAM256 225000 2 24.2

109 KCTSDT 109 QAM256 159000 1 20.1

110 JOETV HD 110 QAM256 129000 1 15.1

111 CW11 HD 111 QAM256 231000 2 25.2

112 KCTSCRT 112 QAM256 159000 3 20.3

113 KCPQHD 113 QAM256 231000 1 25.1

114 THIS TV 114 QAM256 159000 5 20.5

115 LWN 115 QAM256 129000 3 15.3

116 ANTENNA TV 116 QAM256 129000 4 15.4

117 RTN RETRO TV NETWORK 117,806 QAM256 225000 3 24.3


----------



## levibluewa

glorpsd ... RU still receiving 101 WEATHERSCAN with a basic cable subscription?


----------



## glorpsd

No. I get "Subscription Required" on the Ceton, nothing on the HDHR. I think I'm on "Digital Starter".


Sigh I hate Comcast. Second time in 3 days I've had to re-do my channel setups


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23491923
> 
> Silicon Dust's support site is likely the best source to be found.
> 
> I haven't updated the list I kept since late October, so it's very much out of date, but the link for the final update can be found here .
> 
> The Disney Channel discontinued free previews after moving from premium to (usually expanded) basic cable in the late 90s.
> 
> 
> Court TV was part of (usually expanded) basic cable for its entire existance, but was repositioned as Tru TV some years ago.


Thanks. pastiche.


My building, from what I can gather by casual observation, is or has been hooked up to Comcast (AT&T), DirecTV, CenturyLink (formerly Qwest formerly U.S. West) which is also DirectTV and Click! (Tacoma Public Utilities). There is a hodgepoge of weathered coax visible just outside my window and several dishes on the roof pointing in different directions.


I get most of the over-the-air broadcasts via a matching set of RCA flat indoor digital antennas along with many Comcast basic basic channels through the cable that apparently never was totally disconnected or had a limiter attached. Depending on your point of view, the cable is eithered grandfathered in or I'm stealing bandwidth.


I taped several hours of news on June 12, 2009, the last day of analog broadcasting, and started using my two "free" digital converter boxes courtesy of the FCC. I got one Philips and one Magnavox box that are virtually identical for about $10 each. It would be easiest to list the channels that I don't get.


This is a great forum although it runs as slow as molasses on my dinosaur of a laptop. I can't complain because, like my cable bill, the price is right.


Thanks to you guys, I now get Discovery (all reruns) and Weather in glorious HD!


PS: I'd like to give a shout-out to any NSA moles who may be hanging out here on the government's dime. Ditto FCC watchdogs.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23540424
> 
> 
> Here is a portion of the channel map table from my Ceton:
> 
> 
> Channel Name Modulation Frequency (kHz) Program EIA
> 
> 101 WEATHERSCAN 101 QAM256 171000 215 22.215
> 
> 103 KWPX HD 103 QAM256 525000 3 74.3
> 
> 104 KOMOHD 104 QAM256 159000 4 20.4
> 
> 105 KINGHD 105 QAM256 129000 2 15.2
> 
> 106 KONGHD 106 QAM256 225000 1 24.1
> 
> 107 KIROHD 107 QAM256 225000 2 24.2
> 
> 109 KCTSDT 109 QAM256 159000 1 20.1
> 
> 110 JOETV HD 110 QAM256 129000 1 15.1
> 
> 111 CW11 HD 111 QAM256 231000 2 25.2
> 
> 112 KCTSCRT 112 QAM256 159000 3 20.3
> 
> 113 KCPQHD 113 QAM256 231000 1 25.1
> 
> 114 THIS TV 114 QAM256 159000 5 20.5
> 
> 115 LWN 115 QAM256 129000 3 15.3
> 
> 116 ANTENNA TV 116 QAM256 129000 4 15.4
> 
> 117 RTN RETRO TV NETWORK 117,806 QAM256 225000 3 24.3



Ah so that's where KIRO went...


----------



## Point and Click

If *TBS* ever magically appears in any form so that I can watch "Conan", I'll be in hog heaven. SD would be fine. The online streaming archived shows are problematic for me. *TBS* used to be included in Comcast Expanded Basic if I remember right.


----------



## moresports

What is taking so long for Comcast to add more subchannels? Would like to see: ion Life, qubo, and estrella TV. Also does anyone have any "inside" info on new channels that Comcast might be adding?


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> What is taking so long for Comcast to add more subchannels? Would like to see: ion Life, qubo, and estrella TV. Also does anyone have any "inside" info on new channels that Comcast might be adding?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I don't think Comcast is legally obligated by the FCC to retransmit subchannels, and Comcast is also not legally obligated to retransmit LP (low power) stations.
> 
> 
> In addition to the channels you listed, Comcast does not retransmit 20.2, 20.3, 20.4 and 20.5 (subchannels of KTBW, a full-powered religious channel).
> 
> 
> As I am moving in the very near future to a detached single-family house with what I believe to be good-to-very good OTA reception, I may be dropping Comcast very soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## seatacboy

Moresports: I don't think Comcast is legally obligated by the FCC to retransmit subchannels. Comcast is also not legally obligated to retransmit LP (low power) stations.


In addition to the channels you listed, Comcast does not retransmit 20.2, 20.3, 20.4 and 20.5 (subchannels of KTBW, a full-powered religious channel).


For a while when they still had analog channels, Comcast had a policy that for "second tier" TV stations in the Seattle DMA - such as KWPX and KBTC - they would only transmit the subchannels if the station agreed to waive its right to analog carriage. KBTC eventually caved, went digital-only on Comcast, and Comcast began carrying the .2 channel, mHz Worldview. They also started offering KVOS on the condition that the station waived its right to the analog 12 channel on systems in northwest Washington markets. We have not only KVOS but KVOS .2, "The Cool TV".


Now that Comcast has eliminated the analog channels in the Puget Sound area market, the second-tier stations which did not pander to Comcast are finding their subchannels are being ignored by Comcast.


Interestingly, in the Seattle market, Comcast's limited basic tier now actually has a bit over 50 channels of SD programming plus 9 channels of HD programming.


As I am moving in the very near future to a detached single-family house with what I believe to be good-to-very good OTA reception, I may be dropping Comcast very soon in favor of pure OTA and streaming.


----------



## cnjvh

Did a re-scan last night and WMC is now showing Encrypted and Can Not Be Displayed (or something like that) for Q13 Fox. Anyone do a re-scan lately and still get Fox at 13.1?


----------



## newlinux

I did one about a week ago and I still get Q13 with no problems. Many of the channels moved locations.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artseattle*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23512859
> 
> 
> HD DTA now available!
> 
> 
> A few details. The box is very small, 2/3rd the size of the SD DVR. It comes with a free HDMI cable and an enhanced remote. I like the look and feel of the remote. It can be used for a DVR or onDemand but, of course, these boxes don't run that. One advantage this box has over the full boxes is the ease in which you can access closed captions! Has anyone figured out how to easily do this with the DVR!?
> 
> 
> Art



All my boxes got the upgrade a while ago that allows closed captioning to be enabled/disabled from the Setup Dialog in the Guide.


----------



## cnjvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23555305
> 
> 
> I did one about a week ago and I still get Q13 with no problems. Many of the channels moved locations.



It did actually find the channel but it didn't show up in the guide. When I went to the Edit Channels section it was listed but not checked (the same as all the other channels that are detected but not free QAM). After I checked the box to enable it it then showed up on the guide but it only shows the encrypted message when I switch to it. It's acting completely like an encrypted channel such as TNT or USA (especially since it since it shows Encrypted vs. No Signal Detected when switched to).


Might just try to do the whole process again and see what I get. I'm in the South Everett area if that makes any difference.


----------



## Point and Click

Comcast KOMO 4.1 and KING 5.1 displaying "NO SIGNAL" since around 10:30 this morning in the 9840- region (Pierce) but OTA 4.1 and 5.1 along with KING SD and KOMO SD via basic basic cable AOK. I guess I could rescan but then I'd have to relabel a bunch of channels. (B-o-o-o-r-r-r-ing!). I'll try waiting it out for a day or so. KONG HD 16.1, oddly enough, looks perfectly normal.


My first thought was that Big Bertha the Drill Bit had severed an underground line already.


----------



## glorpsd

Check the digital transport channel numbers you are on for those channels and compare them to the ones in the table I posted a few days ago from my Ceton card map. Comcrap added "shadow" channels for all the locals in the last change. They were initially clear QAM. Looks like they are encrypted now (Gee, wonder why). You need to be on the ones I posted. Probably won't matter for much longer but in order to get them you may have to add them manually. I think I needed to do that for at least 3 in WMC in order to get them to match with their own channel map.


----------



## SeattleAl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23556787
> 
> 
> Comcast KOMO 4.1 and KING 5.1 displaying "NO SIGNAL" since around 10:30 this morning in the 9840- region (Pierce) but OTA 4.1 and 5.1 along with KING SD and KOMO SD via basic basic cable AOK. I guess I could rescan but then I'd have to relabel a bunch of channels. (B-o-o-o-r-r-r-ing!). I'll try waiting it out for a day or so. KONG HD 16.1, oddly enough, looks perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> My first thought was that Big Bertha the Drill Bit had severed an underground line already.



4.1 was missing this morning on my system. I rescanned this afternoon, and it came back, along with a bunch of unexpected channels. There are a couple of MLB HD channels, Discovery HD, Univision HD, CSPAN HD, HD shopping channels.

Seems like it's going against the grain if they are heading towards encrypting Clear QAM to add new channels in Clear QAM.


I'm surprised the MLB stuff is open. I don't have an MLB sub, but they are open on the HD box as well.


----------



## Lee Wood

Time to re-scan. Comcast moved KOMO and several channels.


----------



## ericjut

Just did a full re-scan using my HDHomeRun with MC on Win7 and found this:

7.1 Kiro HD is currently showing a feed of the Weather Channel HD.

Both 11.1 (CW HD) and 13.1 (Fox HD) are now "Scrambled".


This is in Woodinville (98077).


----------



## TY4.2

KOMO (4.1) is on 20.4 now.

KIRO (7.1) is on 24.2.


I think CH2 (NWCN) is also scrambled.


----------



## joshkelley

Check for NWCN on 80-205.


----------



## TY4.2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshkelley*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23563550
> 
> 
> Check for NWCN on 80-205.



80.205 is no go for me (98075, Sammamish)


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TY4.2*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23565124
> 
> 
> 80.205 is no go for me (98075, Sammamish)


I think this is the week Comcast phases in encryption of the remaining "Clear QAM" channels. This is the final step of Comcast's "Project Cavalry" initiative. Thank you, FCC, for allowing large cable companies to extinguish the usefulness of Clear QAM tuners.


----------



## ericjut

So if I understand correctly:

1. Any current digital tuner built-in HDTV sets was just rendered useless if you don't have line of sight to downtown Seattle.

2. All PC QAM tuners got the same shaft.

3. Being a cable customer now requires cable boxes on every TV and forces extra costs, even for basic local channels.

4. The same government body that let this tragedy happen also lets those cable companies have monopoly over most areas.


Nice. :S


All I want is the ability to watch local channels on my 3 home TVs with one remote (wife's requirement) and record a show once in a while via Media Center. In one swoop, Comcast just killed all my home usability.







I may have to cancel my subscription and go all streaming from now on.


Not sure how Comcast will make more revenue with this model. They will lose paying customers like me, and I doubt the people stealing cable will be signing up either.


The worst part is that I just setup Frontier cable at work (Redmond) and all the basic channels are in the clear. But thanks to current regs, Frontier cable is not available in Woodinville.


----------



## Steveo369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23565549
> 
> 
> I think this is the week Comcast phases in encryption of the remaining "Clear QAM" channels. This is the final step of Comcast's "Project Cavalry" initiative. Thank you, FCC, for allowing large cable companies to extinguish the usefulness of Clear QAM tuners.


*Can anyone confirm for certain that Comcast is in fact rolling out encryption this week/now/next month?*



I'm in 98133, and currently use QAM tuners in my WMC box as the primary TV, with (2) extenders. I'm subscribed to Limited Basic. I only need/want the primary networks in HD, and DO NOT want to increase my monthly subscription package.


Can I purchase a Cable Card Tuner, get a cable card, and retain the LIMTED BASIC subscription level and receive the HD channels that I currently receive, or is some HD Fee or other Digital Package pricing required?


Is there anyone running a similar setup with an initialized CC Tuner and the Limited Basic package? Can you confirm that KOMO/KING/KIRO/KCPQ are in HD?


Comcast's website appears to indicate that the "Limited Basic" plan has access to (10) HD channels, but knowing that I'm an oddball (and unwanted) customer scenario, I'm not sure that this information is actually accurate. Similar issue with even trying to call customer service; I'm sure they don't have a clue. These are all currently in HD unencrypted QAM, but I don't know if they'll lose the "HD" part when/if I go with a CCT + Card. Some actual live feedback would be great to know.


I would prefer not to have to go to the hassle of purchasing a CCT, getting a card setup, just to find out that I HAVE to raise my cable rate by $50 and get some package with channels I don't need or want.


My alternative is to try working with an OTA antenna, but that's another hassle and installation cost that I'm not terribly keen on trying out yet, and I'm not sure if I've actually got adequate broadcast reception at my location.


----------



## ericjut

I'm pretty sure you can go that route. I believe you even get a CC for free as part of your limited basic and you'll get access to the same channels you used to have in the clear. You will also benefit from having the channel mapping done like it would be on a cable box (aka 104 for KomoHD for example) and not have to deal with QAM channel sweeps.


A few drawbacks:

1. You'll have to get a new PC tuner(s). HDHomeRun Prime is one option. Ceton is another.

2. If you need more than one card, you'll incur a month fee (I think it's $5 per card right now).

3. Most people didn't experience this, but last time I tried that route, sometimes, I couldn't watch an MCE recorded show from another PC, even if the content was broadcasted from a local "clear" channel. This was likely due to an overzealous use of the copy protection flag, but maybe my tuner + card combination was behind this behavior (was using a HDHomeRun). But bottom line, we'll be at the mercy of Comcast in terms of the DRM implementation they'll use on local channels.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericjut*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23566712
> 
> 
> So if I understand correctly:
> 
> 1. Any current digital tuner built-in HDTV sets was just rendered useless if you don't have line of sight to downtown Seattle.
> 
> 2. All PC QAM tuners got the same shaft.
> 
> 3. Being a cable customer now requires cable boxes on every TV and forces extra costs, even for basic local channels.
> 
> 4. The same government body that let this tragedy happen also lets those cable companies have monopoly over most areas.
> 
> (



Digital Clear QAM channels are working just fine, both cable into my set and WMC on my PC om 98155. Getting all local channels with no box.


----------



## Dartman

Well your lucky and it probably wont last long. They encrypted all the channels, even the locals in Portland so you need a box of some sort. All my clear QAM gear is useless, my TV will only get the ATSC channels now and all the gear I bought and used for years is useless. I bought a HD HomeRun Prime and am happy again except for being forced to buy yet another peice of gear and their ever raising rates.

If you want to use your own gear on this type of system sooner then later you'll have to get something similar or use their DVR, or drop them and go with a antenna or some kind of dish, or maybe a Tivo.


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23556787
> 
> 
> Comcast KOMO 4.1 and KING 5.1 displaying "NO SIGNAL" since around 10:30 this morning in the 9840- region (Pierce) but OTA 4.1 and 5.1 along with KING SD and KOMO SD via basic basic cable AOK. I guess I could rescan but then I'd have to relabel a bunch of channels. (B-o-o-o-r-r-r-ing!). I'll try waiting it out for a day or so. KONG HD 16.1, oddly enough, looks perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> My first thought was that Big Bertha the Drill Bit had severed an underground line already.



I rescanned and got back both KOMO HD and KING HD on 4.1 and 5.1 along with an unexpected bonus HD channel 3.1 C-SPAN. A couple of days later Discovery HD 74.1 and ShopNBC HD 71.1 (oddly in 4:3 aspect ratio pillar-boxed) seem to be permanent fixtures.


OTA KSTW HD 11.1 and KCTS HD 9.1 usually come in OK via antenna but are sometimes very weak and pixilated.


I have to give KTBW in Federal Way a pat on the back or on the head for splitting their alotment of bandwidth into at least *5* subchannels. Paul and Jan Crouch seem to be more techno savvy than Jim and Tammy Faye Baker were (from whom they took over) about expanding their "TV Empire" globally while maintaining their not-for-profit tax status..


Comparing cable to OTA, I've noticed that I don't get every single OTA channel (4.1 through 51.1) on cable. In particular, the oldies channels (ME TV, THIS, RETRO, HOT TV, Antenna TV) are inconsistently on either cable only or antenna only and sometimes both.


----------



## gameboy

I switched over to HD Homerun Prime and Cable Card over a month ago and it is all working great. Don't be afraid to take that plunge if you have an MCE set up. The first cable card is free so I am still not paying for any hardware rental through Comcast. It is only inevitable that everything will be encrypted soon. You might as well switch before it goes dark.


I used to have a regular HD Homerun which had only two tuners so I had to make some hard choices on which program to record. With the three tuners, I hardly ever have conflicts now. With one HD Homerun Prime, you should be able to meet most needs of a typical household.


----------



## jhachey

The new X1 DVR arrives today in Portland: http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2013/08/comcast_brings_glossy_new_x1_d.html#incart_m-rpt-2 


Last week, I dropped off a couple of old DTAs that I found in my garage and the Comcast Store employee said that he expects we'll see the X1 here by the end of August. As we typically seem to lag Portland by just a few weeks when Comcast does upgrades, that seems like a realistic timeline for us to see the X1.


----------



## jhachey

The X1 DVR is here, at least for new customers...

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130805-907740.html?mod=googlenews_wsj&utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer3919b&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## BIslander

Watching KBTC HD, Comcast 108. The output is DD 5.1, but there doesn't seem to be a center channel. It's been that way with both Alfie Boe and Sarah Brightman, along with the corresponding pledge breaks. Brightman also played on KCTS HD in DD 5.1 with a center channel.


----------



## hergertr

Does anyone have any idea what the long term cost will be with the X9 DVR? Seems they are offering a 6 month rate, but then what happens? I just bought a Ceton USB device and now have to find a computer that will handle it with WMC and HDMI output. Not sure if I want to go to the X9 or get another computer, but need to see what the long term cost will be.


----------



## levibluewa

AGAIN this morning. Just waking up, haven't figured out where they went YET frown.gif


----------



## levibluewa

OK, in part....


7.2203 -- ?

8.2309 -- Jew

8.2310 -- Hall

10.2101 -- CSPAN

10.2102 -- CSPAN 2

10.2109 -- HSN

10.2110 -- QVC

12.2. -- COOL

12.306 -- UWtv

12.307 -- UW2

18.1 -- XFIN

18.2 -- EAS

18.6 -- LIQ

18.420+ -- radio


21.101 -- biblebabble

21.102 -- 4.1

21.103 -- 5.1

21.104 -- 16.1 ?

21.105 -- ?

21.106 -- 9.1

21.107 -- ?

21.108 -- biblebabble

21.110 -- mundo fox

21.114 -- ?

21.115 -- 51.1


22.1 -- KZJO

22.3 -- Antenna tv

22.201 -- 13.1

22.202 -- ?

22.203 -- ?

22.204 -- biblebabble

22.205 -- NWCN

22.206 -- 28.1

22.207 -- TVW

22.208 -- ARTS

22.209 -- biblebabble


24.1 -- 16.1

24.2 -- 7.1 HD

24.3 -- RTN

24.1021 -- KVOS - MEtv


25.1 -- 13.1 HD

25.2 -- ?


The above partial list is from ADDing DIGITAL CHANNELS. AUTO-PROGRAMMING puts 4,5, 7 etc., back where they belong. Different tv's find a different number of channels due to the ToysRUs software used by Comcast.


----------



## glorpsd

7.2203 -- DISCVR DISCOVERY CHANNEL 8


21.102 -- 4.1 (SD/480p, NOT HD. HD HASN"T MOVED??)

21.103 -- 5.1 (SAME)

21.104 -- 16.1 (KONG, BUT SD, ...)

21.105 -- CBUT 27,99

21.106 -- 9.1 (SAME)

21.107 -- JOETV 10,22

21.108 -- biblebabble (don't think so, KSTW 11 SD)

21.110 -- mundo fox

21.114 -- KBCB 14

21.115 -- 51.1


22.1 -- KZJO

22.3 -- Antenna tv

22.201 -- 13.1

22.202 -- 7.1 KIRO 7 (SD, NOT HD, ...)

22.203 -- KFFV 15

22.204 -- KWDK 18,234

22.205 -- NWCN

22.206 -- 28.1

22.207 -- TVW

22.208 -- ARTS

22.209 -- KTBW 20


24.1 -- 16.1

24.2 -- 7.1 HD

24.3 -- RTN

24.1021 -- KVOS - MEtv


25.1 -- 13.1 HD

25.2 -- CW11 HD


All via current Ceton channel map.


----------



## cbdavi19

To summarize the changes I've had to deal with since returning from vacation today:

110.x moved to 24.x
111.x moved to 25.x
79.x moved to 21.x.
80.x moved to 22.x
89.x moved to 7.x
90.x moved to 8.x
92.x moved to10.x
107.x moved to 12.x
115.x moved to 18.x


Does this move from higher channel numbers to lower channel numbers signify anything?


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23619964
> 
> 
> To summarize the changes I've had to deal with since returning from vacation today:
> 
> 110.x moved to 24.x
> 111.x moved to 25.x
> 79.x moved to 21.x.
> 80.x moved to 22.x
> 89.x moved to 7.x
> 90.x moved to 8.x
> 92.x moved to10.x
> 107.x moved to 12.x
> 115.x moved to 18.x
> 
> Does this move from higher channel numbers to lower channel numbers signify anything?


Yes. It means you have to rescan your channels.







They are also less spread out than they were...(18-22 are just below 7 and 24-25 just above 13)...It's also interesting that (at least here in Olympia) they've turned off low VHF (2 - 6) and _not_ used them.



EDIT: I see they've put CSPAN-HD on 3.1 here.


EDIT2: They also now have stuff on other low VHF channels.


----------



## Go Hard

Anyone have an X1 yet? Any reports on how well it works?


----------



## Point and Click

Within the last couple of weeks in 9840- (Tacoma) Comcast:


3.1 C-SPAN HD

15.1 KZJO "Joe" HD (still at 22.1 also)

15.2 KING5 HD (still at 5.1 too)

15.3 KING SD "LWN Live Well Network" (same as 5.2)

15.4 Antenna TV (also 22.3)

15.5 "signal cannot be decoded" is the only one of the 15.X series that actually appears on my Label Channels and Show/Hide Channels Menu list.


In other words, 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, & 15.4 are all redundant ghost channels that can't even be added to my Favorite Channels list because they "don't exist" so to speak. Yet, it's somehow comforting just to know they are there.


I'm still holding out hope that TBS will accidentally get decoded or duplicated by a careless Comcast technician so I can watch Conan.


----------



## Point and Click

Update: *AUDIO PROBLEM SOLVED!* I took another look at the original small remote that came with the analog/digital converter box and noticed a tiny button at the lower left labeled AUDIO which did the trick. I've been using a universal remote and had neglected to transfer that particular button. You can also pause a broadcast in real time and I did have that STILL button switched over already to the larger remote. It's handy for stopping closing credits that roll by too quickly.


Earlier today: Another anomaly that I just noticed is that I can sometimes receive Channel 9, KCTS PBS Seattle, over-the-air via digital antenna in the Tacoma area. The signal is weak and prone to pixilization but not that bad. What's odd about broadcast channel 9.1 is that the information bar indicates it to be the alternate audio Spanish channel 2/2 yet it is _actually_ English with additional English descriptive dialog for the blind. "Billy pets the puppy as its tail wags."


I can get rid of the annoying commentary only by switching from antenna to cable. My FCC subsidized digital/analog converter boxes from Walmart don't have any alternative audio switches. Beggars can't be choosers, I guess. The theoretically 1080p HD picture looks a little soft and seems to have lost something in translation on its 50 mile journey from Seattle to Tacoma. All of the over-the-air broadcasts (4.1 to 51.1) are "fuzzy" relative to land-line reception. I thought zeros and ones were supposed to be indestructible.


When is 1080p not 1080p? When it's *free* over the public airwaves, apparently.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23632797
> 
> 
> My FCC subsidized digital/analog converter boxes from Walmart don't have any alternative audio switches. ... The theoretically 1080p HD picture looks a little soft and seems to have lost something in translation on its 50 mile journey from Seattle to Tacoma. All of the over-the-air broadcasts (4.1 to 51.1) are "fuzzy" relative to land-line reception.



CECBs only output downconverted video via composite or S-Video connection at 480i. The purpose of CECBs was to provide access to digital signals to older sets, not to provide HD access to those signals.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23632797
> 
> 
> When is 1080p not 1080p? When it's *free* over the public airwaves, apparently.



There is no 1080p OTA. Channels 4.1, 9.1, 13.1, 22.1, 33.1, 51.2 transmit 720p video; channels 5.1, 7.1, 11.1, 16.1, 28.1, and 51.1 transmit 1080i video.


----------



## moresports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15840#post_23553073
> 
> Moresports: I don't think Comcast is legally obligated by the FCC to retransmit subchannels. Comcast is also not legally obligated to retransmit LP (low power) stations.
> 
> 
> In addition to the channels you listed, Comcast does not retransmit 20.2, 20.3, 20.4 and 20.5 (subchannels of KTBW, a full-powered religious channel).
> 
> 
> For a while when they still had analog channels, Comcast had a policy that for "second tier" TV stations in the Seattle DMA - such as KWPX and KBTC - they would only transmit the subchannels if the station agreed to waive its right to analog carriage. KBTC eventually caved, went digital-only on Comcast, and Comcast began carrying the .2 channel, mHz Worldview. They also started offering KVOS on the condition that the station waived its right to the analog 12 channel on systems in northwest Washington markets. We have not only KVOS but KVOS .2, "The Cool TV".
> 
> 
> Now that Comcast has eliminated the analog channels in the Puget Sound area market, the second-tier stations which did not pander to Comcast are finding their subchannels are being ignored by Comcast.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, in the Seattle market, Comcast's limited basic tier now actually has a bit over 50 channels of SD programming plus 9 channels of HD programming.
> 
> 
> As I am moving in the very near future to a detached single-family house with what I believe to be good-to-very good OTA reception, I may be dropping Comcast very soon in favor of pure OTA and streaming.


Why does Comcast continue to have duplicate NFL SD (180,417), ESPN HD (173,623), ESPN2 HD (174,624) and spanish channels? Anybody have any idea if Comcast will add FS2 (Fuel)? or any other channels like the multi ethnic channels that were mandated from the NBC-Comcast merger.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15870#post_23634163
> 
> 
> Why does Comcast continue to have duplicate NFL SD (180,417), ESPN HD (173,623), ESPN2 HD (174,624) and spanish channels?



Convenience. Some channels fit cleanly in more than one "network neighborhood." There's no waste of bandwidth since the duplicates are virtual channels pointing at the same transport stream.


Take KUNS, for example. It fits nicely with the other limited basic channels and nicely with the other Spanish channels. In terms of overhead, there's no additional bandwidth cost, since both SD channels (29 and 732) are mapped behind-the-scenes to 79-115, and both HD channels (87 and 726) are similarly mapped to 12-3.


----------



## shanedawg021

Hey fellow Seattleites. New to this subject and greatly in need of help. I've researched for weeks but I figured its time to ask for some expert help. If any of you are knowledgeable on picking up local channels with home made uhf antenna, please check out my thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1486693/need-help-with-reception-of-a-few-channels-homemade-uhf#post_23643474


----------



## KillRob

Here is my setup:

Zip 98042

Comcast Limited Basic

Coax straight into two TVs, a DVD recorder, and a Windows Media Center PC

All tuners are QAM


Until about a week ago all was well. Yes Comcast has been fiddling with the channel lineup over the last few months but each time Comcast changed something, a simple re-scan would do the trick. But with the most recent changes there is good news and bad news. The good news is that now I have even more HD channels and there are some other new SD channels as well. These new channels all show up just fine on my TVs and on the DVD recorder.


But the bad news is that my Windows Media Center does not now show any of the new channels and even worse it now says that 13-1 Fox is "scrambled". WMC doesn't show 13-1 as encrypted (no padlock) and so it tunes in the channel but then just gives a message about it being scrambled. I have tried everything in WMC that I can think of to fix it - rescanning, adding manually, etc. Nothing has worked.


So what is it about WMC that prevents it from showing the channels when the tuners in the other devices show it fine? This wouldn't be an issue except that we would like to record shows from 13-1 and some of the other new channels as well. We can record with the DVD recorder but not in HD.


Is WMC picking up some kind of "do not record" flag that Comcast has recently added?

Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23657124
> 
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> Zip 98042
> 
> Comcast Limited Basic
> 
> Coax straight into two TVs, a DVD recorder, and a Windows Media Center PC
> 
> All tuners are QAM
> 
> 
> Until about a week ago all was well. Yes Comcast has been fiddling with the channel lineup over the last few months but each time Comcast changed something, a simple re-scan would do the trick. But with the most recent changes there is good news and bad news. The good news is that now I have even more HD channels and there are some other new SD channels as well. These new channels all show up just fine on my TVs and on the DVD recorder.
> 
> 
> But the bad news is that my Windows Media Center does not now show any of the new channels and even worse it now says that 13-1 Fox is "scrambled". WMC doesn't show 13-1 as encrypted (no padlock) and so it tunes in the channel but then just gives a message about it being scrambled. I have tried everything in WMC that I can think of to fix it - rescanning, adding manually, etc. Nothing has worked.
> 
> 
> So what is it about WMC that prevents it from showing the channels when the tuners in the other devices show it fine? This wouldn't be an issue except that we would like to record shows from 13-1 and some of the other new channels as well. We can record with the DVD recorder but not in HD.
> 
> 
> Is WMC picking up some kind of "do not record" flag that Comcast has recently added?
> 
> Has anyone else run into this?



I'm in Auburn which isn't too far away and I can still tune FOX on WMC with a HDhomerun QAM tuner. In the EDIT SOURCES info it shows that it is tuning channel 111.1.


----------



## KillRob

Thanks Jim. I will see if I can tune 111.1. My tuner for WMC is an internal Hauppauge card. I don't suppose it would make a difference external versus internal??


----------



## olyteddy

Have you tried forcing a guide update? (Settings -> TV -> Guide -> Get Latest Guide Information)?


----------



## djsecrist

KillRob, I am having the same issue with WMC saying that Fox is scrambled. I am using an HDHomerun. The channel disappeared on me at first (I think because of the automatic background scanning with the HDHR). When I manually added the channel back into WMC, it now says that it is scrambled. I am in Sammamish.


----------



## djsecrist

...CW also. All of the other local channels still come in fine. It is just FOX and CW that are "scrambled".


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djsecrist*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23659281
> 
> 
> ...CW also. All of the other local channels still come in fine. It is just FOX and CW that are "scrambled".


Scrambled? I did a scan recently and those channels did not show up. Go to Settings > TV > Guide > Edit Channels and see if the channels are actually there. If there is not a check mark in front of 25.1 or 25.2. click on both of them. Save everything. If you do not see those "25" channels, you might have to add them. PS they are QAM 256, not 64.


----------



## r9876

I'm having the same issue. @bigpoppa206 - your instruction worked to add FOX and CW. Anyone else also having issues with CBS/KIRO? It's sporadically recognized in the scan. It is available to add under 7.1 if it doesn't come through in the scan. The guide says it's CBS, but it's actually The Weather Channel! Anyone know a different channel to add for CBS?


----------



## glorpsd

If you look back a dozen messages or so in this thread you'll see postings for updated channel assignments of most of the changed locals. Unencrypted KIROHD and subs are now at 24.x


----------



## KillRob

When I go to edit channels after doing a fresh scan, 13-1 FOX and the other missing ones are listed but not checked. And they don't show as padlocked. I can check them and they do appear to tune in but WMC doesn't display them. Instead WMC displays message that the channel is scrambled.


I checked the edit sources info as Jim S suggested. For me 13-1 shows as channel 121.26.


But the thing is that all the new channels and 13.1 display fine with all my other QAM tuner devices. It's just Windows Media Center that refuses to display them. So my guess is that Comcast has added (either intentionally or by accident) some sort of "do not record" flag to the signal and WMC obeys this flag while my other tuners ignore it.


If that is really the case, one possible solution would be to install a different PVR application that hopefully ignores the flag. Which would be sad since I really like WMC.


But I will see if FOX and the others are also hiding in the 25's as bigpoppa206 suggested.


----------



## glorpsd

13.1 (logical) / 121.26 (transport) is encrypted. Comcrap has probably screwed up the PSIP info for KCPQHD causing WMC not to find the unencrypted 13.1. The correct transport for the unencrypted channel is 25.1. You will have to manually add it as a QAM channel in WMC then assign the guide listing to it. Combine it with 121.26 if you want, then disable 121.26. IIRC that's what I did.


Again here is my current Ceton map for locals (Comcast's 103-119). That map tells the CableCARD tuners where to find the channels Comcrap wants them to use. The last column is the QAM channel number where you have to point WMC:


Channel Name Modulation Frequency (kHz) Program EIA

103 KWPX HD 103 QAM256 525000 3 74.3

104 KOMOHD 104 QAM256 159000 4 20.4

105 KINGHD 105 QAM256 129000 2 15.2

106 KONGHD 106 QAM256 225000 1 24.1

107 KIROHD 107 QAM256 225000 2 24.2

109 KCTSDT 109 QAM256 159000 1 20.1

110 JOETV HD 110 QAM256 129000 1 15.1

111 CW11 HD 111 QAM256 231000 2 25.2

112 KCTSCRT 112 QAM256 159000 3 20.3

113 KCPQHD 113 QAM256 231000 1 25.1

114 THIS TV 114 QAM256 159000 5 20.5

115 LWN 115 QAM256 129000 3 15.3

116 ANTENNA TV 116 QAM256 129000 4 15.4

117 RTN RETRO TV NETWORK 117,806 QAM256 225000 3 24.3

118 SPROUT 118 QAM256 183000 2308 8.2308

119 KCTSVME QAM256 159000 2 20.2


----------



## djsecrist

I was able to manually add Fox and CW, as suggested. I also realized that CBS was really showing The Weather Channel. I don't usually watch CBS. I manually added that one, too. I am all good for now. I hope Comcast doesn't move things around again.


----------



## KillRob

I also was able to add the missing 13.1 by manually adding channel 25.1. Do you happen to know the correct transport channel for Hallmark HD. We get that one now on our other tuners as channel 44.99 but it is scrambled like 13.1 was. Thanks!


----------



## glorpsd

Channel Name Modulation Frequency (kHz) Program EIA

19 HALLMARK WEST 19 QAM256 183000 2310 8.2310

500 HALLMARK MOVIE WEST 500 QAM256 183000 2304 8.2304

702 HALLMARK HD 702 QAM256 345000 99 44.99

703 HALLMARK MOVIE HD 703 QAM256 369000 36 48.36


Are you sure 44.99 is encrypted? It is clear QAM on my system and tunable with the non-CableCARD SD-HDHR.


----------



## KillRob

Awesome! Thanks glorpsd.


I get 44.99 in the clear on all my TVs and on my DVD recorder. It's just Windows Media Center that won't show them. And it's not that it's encrypted (no padlock symbol) but just that WMC shows a message that they are "scrambled". Not sure what the difference is to WMC. ??


----------



## glorpsd

Are you tuning/testing it through the guide? My WMC doesn't have any PSIP info for 44.99 so it's just shows up as C44.99 and no encryption. When I select that in WMC it tunes in and is HD HALLMARK. No scrambled message.


Go to Tasks>TV>Edit Guide and turn on the preview function after selecting channel 44.99 to see if MC will show it. It's possible you may have to do the same thing as with the missing 11.1/13.1's but without having to add the 44.99 QAM channel manually. Combine 44.99 with what WMC thinks is already HALLMARK to get the guide listing assigned to it, then disable the tuners for channel(s) that are encrypted. It's possible that there's a second encrypted HALL that I don't see.


----------



## KillRob

Ah, I just looked more closely at our reply and saw that the transport channel for Hallmark HD was still 44.99 and not something different from what I have like the 13.1 versus 25.1 for KCPQ.


I plan to fiddle with it some more tonight. But if I recall correctly, Hallmark didn't show anywhere in the WMC guide. And 44.99 doesn't show in the guide either even if I do a fresh channel scan. If I go to Tasks>TV>Edit Guide it does show up in the list but it's not checked. If I check it, it will then show up in the guide but only as 44.99 with no guide info. If I turn on the preview while editing the guide, it does not show and I get the scrambled message just like when trying to view if from the guide. I also tried going to Live TV and then manually changing to 44.99 but I get the same scrambled message.


Maybe I will take a picture of the message and post it.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djsecrist*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23664558
> 
> 
> I hope Comcast doesn't move things around again.



They will, they always do!


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23671404
> 
> 
> Ah, I just looked more closely at our reply and saw that the transport channel for Hallmark HD was still 44.99 and not something different from what I have like the 13.1 versus 25.1 for KCPQ.



OK, I *think* I see what's going on. I tuned digital 44 with my SiliconDust config app. That shows all the sub-channels and encryption status for each on a given channel. Transport 44 has 3 sub-channels in use: 44.1, 44.97, 44.99. 44.1 is *encrypted*. 44.97 and 44.99 are not. My *guess* is that the drivers for your tuner are, for some reason, seeing that encrypted sub-channel on 44 and assuming they all are encrypted. They are not. Unfortunately I have no clue how to get around it if I'm correct. As a test I suppose you could also try 44.97 which you should also be able to tune. See if it shows "scrambled" which might at least confirm my guess.


My Ceton card map says 44.1 is MSNBC HD so why CC has them combined on the same transport is anyone's guess. Neither my SD-HDHR nor a Hauppauge 2250 seem to have any trouble tuning the unencrypted HALLHD channel on 44.99. I have 2 WMC set ups, one with the Hauppauge and then both share the HDHR and the Ceton cablecard. I have no problem getting 44.99 via the clear QAM tuners on either MC although the channel does not identify itself on either as HALLHD, just C44.99.


Sorry. Don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## KillRob

Thanks for all your help glorpsd! Actually all is well now. When I went to fiddle with it again last night, lo and behold, 44.99 was now tuning in just fine.







?? So I just added it to the guide and set it to the Hallmark HD listings. Interestingly the other Hallmark channels you listed (8.2310, 8.2304, and 48.36) were showing in WMC as padlocked and couldn't be tuned in.


----------



## glorpsd

That was just a list of everything in the map with "Hallmark" in it in case what you needed was lurking elsewhere. Some would be encrypted as the CableCARD is fine with that and the map doesn't display un/encrypted status.


Glad it's resolved.


----------



## pastiche

I was looking for a current list of QAM channels with which to help someone. Unfortunately, I found that Silicon Dust's lists, at least for my ZIP code and a couple of adjacent ones I tried, was months out of date.










I know that I said I'd do no more updates, but for want of an up to date list, I took an hour and updated the one I used to post. Call it a "Second Annual 'Last Ever' QAM List."









cable.pdf 23k .pdf file


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23675581
> 
> 
> Call it a "Second Annual 'Last Ever' QAM List."



Sad, one of my favorite reasons for coming here.


----------



## TY4.2

I just did re-scan on my TV as well as Media Center. I no longer get any netoworks (ABC, NBC etc) under clear QAM. only CH I get are local city and weather CH... :-(


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TY4.2*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23707347
> 
> 
> I just did re-scan on my TV as well as Media Center. I no longer get any netoworks (ABC, NBC etc) under clear QAM. only CH I get are local city and weather CH... :-(


Where are you? You might wait a an hour or two and rescan also. I just looked at my setup a minute ago and still have my clear QAM channels in live TV. I'm in Seattle, 98155 area. But I have noticed the recordings this week are experiencing some kind of hiccups.


----------



## TY4.2

Sammamish 98075.


----------



## djsecrist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23709482
> 
> 
> But I have noticed the recordings this week are experiencing some kind of hiccups.



I gave up and switched to an OTA antenna. I don't want to have to babysit my TV channels... Even though I was able to scan and find most channels before, the fact that I had to manually add a couple and knowing that Comcast can change or encrypt them at any time was too much for me. I was also getting glitches constantly, which put me over the edge! I put an antenna in my attic and dropped a coax line down to my utility room over the weekend. I am happy to report that I was able to watch and record all of the NFL games on the major networks on Sunday. The Media Center setup was completely painless, and I don't have to worry about frequencies changing on me! The picture is at least as good as I was getting via clear QAM on Comcast, and I am only giving up a small handful of channels that I don't care about and may or may not be available from Comcast QAM going forward.


----------



## pastiche

From one of the inserts to this month's Comcast bill:


"On November 5, 2013, Comcast will start encrypting Limited Basic Service on your cable system..."


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23758715
> 
> 
> From one of the inserts to this month's Comcast bill:
> 
> 
> "On November 5, 2013, Comcast will start encrypting Limited Basic Service on your cable system..."



The end of clear QAM is near







.


----------



## CameoTV

I live in west Olympia and am of the same mind as this. By forcing us to use cable boxes, Comcast is removing the flexibility to build our own DVRs as part of our HTPC setups. If Comcast gave me a box with clear QAM out but with ALL the channels available, mimicking the non encrypted cable, I would be much happier. As it stands, if I want the same functionality I have with my HD Homerun Dual and Media Center PC, up to 2 recording channels and one direct into each of the 2 TV tuners to watch real time, I would need two cable boxes, one of which is the new XFinity 1. This would not be free and it would negate the investment I have made in my setup. As a result, I am going to OTA and will let Comcast basic cable go when they really do encrypt all the major network feeds soon. I have started an Olympia OTA thread in the community area of this forum if any of you are interested. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1491675/olympia-wa-ota


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CameoTV*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23763207
> 
> 
> I live in west Olympia and am of the same mind as this. By forcing us to use cable boxes, Comcast is removing the flexibility to build our own DVRs as part of our HTPC setups. If Comcast gave me a box with clear QAM out but with ALL the channels available, mimicking the non encrypted cable, I would be much happier. As it stands, if I want the same functionality I have with my HD Homerun Dual and Media Center PC, up to 2 recording channels and one direct into each of the 2 TV tuners to watch real time, I would need two cable boxes, one of which is the new XFinity 1. This would not be free and it would negate the investment I have made in my setup. As a result, I am going to OTA and will let Comcast basic cable go when they really do encrypt all the major network feeds soon. I have started an Olympia OTA thread in the community area of this forum if any of you are interested. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1491675/olympia-wa-ota



I wish I could go OTA. I have investigated, but due to where I live (pretty much in a canyon with tons of tall swaying trees) OTA will probably not be reliable, so I decided against the investment. I have an hd homerun and an hdhomerun prime. I'll continue with comcast as long as I can use the HDHomerun prime with mythtv for basic stations in HD (can only use stations/programs set to copy freely). If that ends I'll leave comcast for TV completely, and probably no long have a need for my rather extensive mythtv HTPC setup which I've been using very happily for the last seven years.


----------



## snokarver

I currently just have limited basic cable and am thinking of upgrading. It cost me $16/mo. The next step up seems to be Digital Starter which is $69.49. The extra $53/mo is tough to swallow considering I really only want 5-10 channels of it all. We get offers in the mail to get Digital Starter, but now I see the fine print says it's for new customers only.


Anyone have any suggestions for getting a better deal?


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23762955
> 
> 
> The end of clear QAM is near
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



And I just ordered my HDHomerun Prime. To hell with Comcast.


----------



## cbdavi19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snokarver*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23764681
> 
> 
> I currently just have limited basic cable and am thinking of upgrading. It cost me $16/mo. The next step up seems to be Digital Starter which is $69.49. The extra $53/mo is tough to swallow considering I really only want 5-10 channels of it all. We get offers in the mail to get Digital Starter, but now I see the fine print says it's for new customers only.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for getting a better deal?



Comcast does offer other 'tweener packages like the Family Tier (a.k.a. Digital Family) and Digital Economy, but they don't like to advertise them. Absolutely zero sports channels in these packages (which is why they can offer them at a much lower price).


Channels Included in the Family Tier
http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/family-tier-channels/ 


The Digital Economy lineup seems to be tougher to pin down. You may have to call or stop by a local Comcast office. Or it may be in that yearly statement that lists all of the available services and charges.


Although this article is a few years old, and it's for the Portland, OR area, it's still an interesting comparison of what's available between Limited Basic and Digital Starter.
http://www.portlandonline.com/fritz/index.cfm?a=266042&c=49233


----------



## snokarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23767096
> 
> 
> Comcast does offer other 'tweener packages like the Family Tier (a.k.a. Digital Family) and Digital Economy, but they don't like to advertise them. Absolutely zero sports channels in these packages (which is why they can offer them at a much lower price).
> 
> 
> Channels Included in the Family Tier
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/family-tier-channels/
> 
> 
> The Digital Economy lineup seems to be tougher to pin down. You may have to call or stop by a local Comcast office. Or it may be in that yearly statement that lists all of the available services and charges.
> 
> 
> Although this article is a few years old, and it's for the Portland, OR area, it's still an interesting comparison of what's available between Limited Basic and Digital Starter.
> http://www.portlandonline.com/fritz/index.cfm?a=266042&c=49233



For some unknown reason, those plans are more expensive than Digital Starter. They want over $100/mo for Digital Economy.


And right now, the only plan I can get comcast.com to show me that I can switch to is Digital Starter for $30/mo for 12 mo with a 2yr agreement. I don't want a 2yr agreement.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snokarver*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23767913
> 
> 
> For some unknown reason, those plans are more expensive than Digital Starter. They want over $100/mo for Digital Economy.
> 
> 
> And right now, the only plan I can get comcast.com to show me that I can switch to is Digital Starter for $30/mo for 12 mo with a 2yr agreement. I don't want a 2yr agreement.



Limited Basic ranges from $13.70 to $24.41 depending on what area of King County you are in. Digital Economy is supposed to be $34.95 and Digital Starter is $67.49. The Family Tier adds $14.99. These were the prices as of January 2013 and might have gone up. These are also probably not considering other packages like say if you also subscribe to Internet Service. Most bundles in that case I believe have better deals.
ComcastServicesandPricingList_KingCounty_publishedJanuary2013_000.pdf 817k .pdf file


----------



## mlit


Thanks for posting the qam listings. This sucks having to rescan and research every time I lose a channel scheduled to record and get the freakin' Weather Channel instead of 2 Broke Girls. Ugh!


----------



## steve_launch

Has anyone been successful in finding a new mapping for CBUT which has always been on 60.2? It appears to be gone here in Woodinville 98072....


----------



## olyteddy

Still at 60.2 here in 98506. Guide #619.


----------



## steve_launch

For those that have done it already... If I want to switch to an HD HomeRun Prime instead of ClearQAM, do I just go into a Comcast center and ask them for an M-Card and then pop it in the HomeRun and that's it?


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23832859
> 
> 
> Still at 60.2 here in 98506. Guide #619.



Hmm, I'll try re-scanning. I wonder if they're in the process of encrypting it in some areas.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23833493
> 
> 
> For those that have done it already... If I want to switch to an HD HomeRun Prime instead of ClearQAM, do I just go into a Comcast center and ask them for an M-Card and then pop it in the HomeRun and that's it?



Yes, just ask them for a card. You will have to call Comcast to activate the card after you install it in the Prime. Then there will be some setup required for the HDHomerun software and whatever DVR software you are using. I set mine up for SageTV and Windows Media Center.


----------



## steve_launch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_launch*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23833496
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'll try re-scanning. I wonder if they're in the process of encrypting it in some areas.



I was able to get it back after a re-scan and then manually adding 60.2 in WMC. It didn't show up at all in the scanned list (either encrypted or not), but when I manually added it the tuner was able to receive it, for now..


----------



## snokarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23833530
> 
> 
> Yes, just ask them for a card. You will have to call Comcast to activate the card after you install it in the Prime. Then there will be some setup required for the HDHomerun software and whatever DVR software you are using. I set mine up for SageTV and Windows Media Center.



When I did it a couple months ago, on the receipt for picking up the m-card there was also a web address I could go to for activation and that worked fine. I didn't need to call.


Personally I got the Hauppauge WinTV-DCR-2650 for $60AR (or was it $50AR?). Then I sold my HVR-2250 for $60 on ebay. For those who are on the fence or are still waiting for Comcast to encrypt all channels, I would highly recommend selling your ClearQAM tuners while they're still worth something, and getting a m-card tuner before they're pretty much required.


----------



## aclark20

Unlike most here going for the m-card tuners, I went a different route. Frontier just stopped by and installed my new FIOS internet connection. Comcast bill for internet + seldom used limited basic was $70. Frontier was free installation, no equipment charges, and $40 a month for internet only. Goodbye Comcast, don't let the door hit you on the way out!


Probably would have kept Comcast if they weren't encrypting.....


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aclark20*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23840006
> 
> 
> Unlike most here going for the m-card tuners, I went a different route. Frontier just stopped by and installed my new FIOS internet connection. Comcast bill for internet + seldom used limited basic was $70. Frontier was free installation, no equipment charges, and $40 a month for internet only. Goodbye Comcast, don't let the door hit you on the way out!
> 
> 
> Probably would have kept Comcast if they weren't encrypting.....



If you can get Frontier. Word has it they are not laying new cable and not opening up new areas so I like many others are stuck with Comcast. Yes I'm jealous! Like others, I took the plunge and went with the HDHomeRun Prime (bought a refurbed model for only $119 from Newegg.) Downloaded and installed the software, got the cablecard and had everything up and running in a 10 minute phone call with Comcast. Guess I got lucky. While yes you lose a few features and extras compared to having the cable plug into the set, this is definitely worth the money and will save me $$$ and no extra fees to Comcast. I only have limited basic and high speed internet anyway.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Saw this on my latest bill: Important Account Information Effective 12/10/13, the following channels on the Limited Basic package will be repositioned from their existing neighborhoods to a new channel number: KUNS HD (Ch 87) is moving to Ch 112, KIRO-Retro (Ch 117) is moving to Ch 325, KOMO-This TV (Ch 114) is moving to Ch 328, KING-LW (Ch 115) is moving to Ch 331, KBTC-MHz (Ch 98) is moving to Ch 334, KCTS-Create (Ch 112) is moving to Ch 336, KCTS-Vme (Ch 119) is moving to Ch 337, KZJO-AntTV (Ch 116) is moving to Ch 340, KVOS-Cool (Ch 93) is moving to Ch 343, KUNS-Mundo (Ch 88) is moving to Ch 346, KFFV-Azteca (Ch 91) is moving to Ch 349, KFFV-AAT (Ch 92) is moving to Ch 350, KFFV-Untamed (Ch 90) is moving to Ch 351, and KFFV-Wea (Ch 89) is moving to Ch 352.


Good times!


----------



## Point and Click

*QVC Over the Air*


They actually call it that and I am surprised that HSN and SHOPHQ (formerly Shop NBC) don't follow suit. I receive QVC OTA via digital antenna at 33.5 (part of the ION "family" of programs). I like to watch the sales pitches for kitchen gadgets and the latest electronic toys. It's better on cable in HD but handy to get it over-the-air sometimes too.


Off topic, KCTS 9 (PBS Seattle) should consider boosting the power of their OTA signal as they have fans beyond downtown Seattle, obviously. When it does reach the Tacoma area, the signal tends to break up or disappear right in the middle of something good.










It's free but I can still gripe.


----------



## Point and Click

In response to my own post about QVC at 33.5, HSN Over the Air is supposedly right next door at 33.6 but I get nothing as in *NO SIGNAL*.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23911266
> 
> 
> They actually call it that and I am surprised that HSN and SHOPHQ (formerly Shop NBC) don't follow suit. I receive QVC OTR via digital antenna at 33.5 (part of the ION "family" of programs).



ShopHQ is available OTA on KBCB 24-1 . Its transmitter is on Mt. Constitution, so if you can pick up KVOS, you'll have at least a shot at picking up KBCB.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23911266
> 
> 
> Off topic, KCTS 9 (PBS Seattle) should consider boosting the power of their OTR signal as they have fans beyond downtown Seattle, obviously.



KCTS operates at the highest power that Industry Canada will allow. KCTS's engineer made this post some years ago.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23911347
> 
> 
> HSN Over the Air is supposedly right next door at 33.6 but I get nothing as in *NO SIGNAL*.



HSN is available over the air in some markets , but not Seattle.


You might also want to check out the Seattle - OTA thread.


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23912081
> 
> 
> ShopHQ is available OTA on KBCB 24-1 . Its transmitter is on Mt. Constitution, so if you can pick up KVOS, you'll have at least a shot at picking up KBCB.
> 
> KCTS operates at the highest power that Industry Canada will allow. KCTS's engineer made this post some years ago.
> 
> HSN is available over the air in some markets , but not Seattle.
> 
> 
> You might also want to check out the Seattle - OTA thread.



pastiche,


Thanks for the links. I thought that there probably was a separate Seattle OTA discussion somewhere but hadn't bothered to look. I tried 24.1 just now and got the old familiar NO SIGNAL message.


I'm tempted to get Xfinity's cable/internet/phone bundle (when I have an extra $100 lying around) but I've always enjoyed getting free stuff even if it requires a lot of time and effort with limited rewards. -- P&C


OOPS! I just noticed that I've been typing *OTR* when I intended *OTA*. I guess I was thinking of Old Time Radio which is another one of my favorite free resources.


----------



## thewarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900#post_23758715
> 
> 
> From one of the inserts to this month's Comcast bill:
> 
> 
> "On November 5, 2013, Comcast will start encrypting Limited Basic Service on your cable system..."



Where are you?


It's Nov 6th and my ClearQAM locals are still working in Seattle (98125).


Edit: I spoke too soon. Nov 7th... all channels gone this morning... time to set up the antenna.


----------



## cbdavi19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23916474
> 
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> 
> It's Nov 6th and my ClearQAM locals are still working in Seattle (98125).



I got the same notice in my statement a couple of bills ago (Limited Basic encryption "in your area" starting on Nov 5th), and ClearQAM was also going strong in Marysville (98270) as of this morning (11/6) before I went to work.


Perhaps it's still working because I went through the trouble of stopping by the Comcast office last week to pick up and install my two free HD DTAs? Sort of like it not raining when you have your umbrella. That and Puget Sound is a big area. And perhaps, they are *starting* encryption. When they'll finish is anyone's guess.


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23916474
> 
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> 
> It's Nov 6th and my ClearQAM locals are still working in Seattle (98125).
> 
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon. Nov 7th... all channels gone this morning... time to set up the antenna.



Tacoma Area


I rescanned early this morning, *Thursday, November 7, 2013* and here is my new gang of four free digital channels. With apologies to FDR, _this is a day that will live in infamy!_


18.1 xfinity promotional


18.2 WWIII (Emergency Alert System Channel)


33.13 WWIII


118.1405 mexfinity promotional

*What a country!*


In fairness, Ma Bell does deserve to get paid for her services. The free ride was fun while it lasted and I'm content with OTA for now. Sayonara, Discovery Channel repetitious reruns.


----------



## levibluewa

98226 -- Gone here as well. Picked up an HD DTA box a couple of weeks ago & activated it this morning. I have to say that Comcast has the junkiest boxes I've ever seen. I'm surprised you don't need postage stamps to get them to work. There is NO program guide. NO favorite lists. NO way to remove the channels NOT in your subscription. You can't turn the "toys-R-us" box off without turning off the tv as well. I'm sure it features more disappointments, but I've only used it about 10 minutes. In addition the instruction manual that came with the box included a yellow Comcast slip with the name and account # of the previous "happy" owner.


For anyone interested: Directv $100 off install...reference act # 039-286-589 via 800 496-5136. At least with them you get a version of Local on the 8s via the Weather Channel HD for $30 a month, plus the locals in HD, and a much better box.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23916474
> 
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon. Nov 7th... all channels gone this morning... time to set up the antenna.



I guess the party's over. All that's left:


16 (Analog) - SMPTE Color Bars

18-1 - English Barker

18-2 - EAS

33-13 - EAS

96-5 - Encryption Nightlight

118-1405 - Spanish Barker


----------



## SeattleAl

I finally had to dust off the Terk HDTV indoor antenna that I bought years ago and never got to work with an OTA HD card in my PC.. Luckily, I can pick up a few HD OTA channels with it, which is enough for my purposes.

I use the timed wake up feature in my Samsung TV, but it only works with the antenna input, and not with the HDMI inputs. The DTA does me no good for this purpose.


I never got a notice that they were going to encrypt the QAM channels. For what I pay for cable, I should at least get a notice that my service was being degraded significantly.


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15920_40#post_23923434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewarm*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23916474
> 
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon. Nov 7th... all channels gone this morning... time to set up the antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the party's over. All that's left:
> 
> 
> 16 (Analog) - SMPTE Color Bars
> 
> 18-1 - English Barker
> 
> 18-2 - EAS
> 
> 33-13 - EAS
> 
> 96-5 - Encryption Nightlight
> 
> 118-1405 - Spanish Barker
Click to expand...


98506 too...Already have 6 channels of HDHR Prime though.


----------



## KillRob

98042 - ditto










I went to the Comcast office a few weeks back and picked up a DTA. The clerk asked me if I had an HDTV and I said yes so he gave me the "HD DTA". It has an HDMI out. But all the channels come in as letterboxed SD - even the locals, which used to be HD over QAM. So I called Comcast and explained that I was a Limited Basic customer and that I get local in HD over QAM but with the DTA everything is SD. The guy seemed to think I should still get HD locals with the HD DTA. But after some back and forth with the support guy, he asked for the serial number of my DTA and said it wasn't an HD model and that I should go back to the Comcast office and swap it out.


Does that sound right? Is there really another model of DTA or was the guy confusing that with a regular HD cable box? Are the HD locals gone for good?


----------



## levibluewa

If it's an HD box it'll have an HDMI out. The box is basically a piece of s**t, that aside check 103-4-5-7 for the HD locals.


----------



## cbdavi19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23925205
> 
> 
> Does that sound right? Is there really another model of DTA or was the guy confusing that with a regular HD cable box? Are the HD locals gone for good?



If your DTA has an HDMI out, it's definitely the best DTA you'll get from Comcast.


But, *if you want to see HD channels, you need to use the HDMI out NOT the coax out*. I have two HD DTAs: one hooked up via coax to an old SD TV and another hooked up to a PC via a TV tuner card's analog coax input and software set to ch 3. In both cases, I can't even see the HD versions of the channels in the list by pressing CH+. I skip from 99 (CBUT) to 101 (Weatherscan, which has been gone for months, BTW), to 112 (KCTS Create). No 104, 105, 107, 109 etc. The maddening thing is: I see in the list the dozens and dozens of SD encrypted channels that I don't get in the 100s, 200s, 400s, 600s and 700s.


So I can 100% confirm you don't get HD channels via the coax out.


Other discussions from the East coast (earlier adopters) indicate the best you'll get even via HDMI on the DTA is 720p, which is bothersome since many of the local HDs were 1080i.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23926134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23925205
> 
> 
> Does that sound right? Is there really another model of DTA or was the guy confusing that with a regular HD cable box? Are the HD locals gone for good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your DTA has an HDMI out, it's definitely the best DTA you'll get from Comcast.
> 
> 
> But, *if you want to see HD channels, you need to use the HDMI out NOT the coax out*. I have two HD DTAs: one hooked up via coax to an old SD TV and another hooked up to a PC via a TV tuner card's analog coax input and software set to ch 3. In both cases, I can't even see the HD versions of the channels in the list by pressing CH+. I skip from 99 (CBUT) to 101 (Weatherscan, which has been gone for months, BTW), to 112 (KCTS Create). No 104, 105, 107, 109 etc. The maddening thing is: I see in the list the dozens and dozens of SD encrypted channels that I don't get in the 100s, 200s, 400s, 600s and 700s.
> 
> 
> So I can 100% confirm you don't get HD channels via the coax out.
> 
> 
> Other discussions from the East coast (earlier adopters) indicate the best you'll get even via HDMI on the DTA is 720p, which is bothersome since many of the local HDs were 1080i.
Click to expand...


The model 170HD has 1080i out of the HDMI.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps8611/ps8612/ps10771/7023333_a.html


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23921539
> 
> 
> 98226 -- Gone here as well. Picked up an HD DTA box a couple of weeks ago & activated it this morning. I have to say that Comcast has the junkiest boxes I've ever seen. I'm surprised you don't need postage stamps to get them to work. There is NO program guide. NO favorite lists. NO way to remove the channels NOT in your subscription.



Did you have a program guide WITHOUT the DTA? Did you have favorite lists WITHOUT the DTA? If you want all of the regular STB features, rent a regular STB.


----------



## cbdavi19

Well, what if the best you get is HD SD on the HD DTA?


I temporarily hooked up one of my HD DTAs to the main 50in HDTV via HDMI. CH+ still skips from 101 to 112, so no HDs. I tuned to channel 4 (an obvious SD channel) when they happened to be running a local news show, so the broadcast should be 720p or 1080i. The info from the TV says the picture is 720p, but there is no way; it looks like crap, and it's 4:3 pillarboxed.


My HDHomerun Prime with CableCard continues to receive all of the SD and HD channels expected for Limited Basic.


What a mess. Perhaps the scheduled 12/10 moving of the local HDs from the 100's to the 300's will help with this situation?


I shouldn't be surprised. In the past, every time I've spoken with a Comcast rep (phone or chat), they tried to convince me that Limited Basic doesn't include any HD channels. I guess I've been hallucinating for 3 years.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23926233
> 
> 
> Did you have favorite lists WITHOUT the DTA? If you want all of the regular STB features, rent a regular STB.



YES. ...and the box is a hunk-o-junk, max. 720p, and no way to remove all the channels not included in basic. Probably planned that way in hopes you'll cough up $100+ a month for their crappy boxes, guides, and remotes. Even with the $100+ option, you create a "favorites" and every time you exit and re-enter the guide it defaults to "all channels"...annoying +.


----------



## cbdavi19

Chatter on from other locations that were encrypted recently seems to indicate if you call/chat with customer service (or use the big gun of [email protected]), they can enable the HD channels on the HD DTA for you, but they aren't on by default.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23926359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23926233
> 
> 
> Did you have favorite lists WITHOUT the DTA? If you want all of the regular STB features, rent a regular STB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. ...and the box is a hunk-o-junk, max. 720p, and no way to remove all the channels not included in basic. Probably planned that way in hopes you'll cough up $100+ a month for their crappy boxes, guides, and remotes. Even with the $100+ option, you create a "favorites" and every time you exit and re-enter the guide it defaults to "all channels"...annoying +.
Click to expand...


Now, you've REALLY confused me.


1. What is the make/model # of the DTA? The DTA170HD can put out 1080, as the data sheet I posted showed.

2. What box does Comcast charge $100+ for?

3. Where did your guide, favorites, etc., come from *before* you got the DTA?


----------



## buffalobandit

Is there any solution?


I just want network TV channels, and I thought it was illegal to block those... should I just get a pari of rabbit ears or what?


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23928201
> 
> 
> Now, you've REALLY confused me.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the make/model # of the DTA? The DTA170HD can put out 1080, as the data sheet I posted showed.
> 
> 2. What box does Comcast charge $100+ for?
> 
> 3. Where did your guide, favorites, etc., come from *before* you got the DTA?



2 - $100+ a month -- $10 for the HD box to start. One of the channels recently encrypted was Weatherscan (22.215; 101) which provided 24-7 weather & special weather statements - bulletins. We had been receiving the channel for 5 years as part of limited basic cable ($20 apx a month). It was encrypted and in its place, sort of, they gave us the HD version of the Weather Channel...the generic version, because they're too cheap to dish out the money for an IntelliStar2HD. Weatherscan was moved to a package that runs $90 a month. Directv provides a free 1080 HD box and the WeatherChannel HD with a modified version of Local on the 8s in its basic package ... after teaser rates for around $40 a month. With that basic package you get a box where you can remove the channels you don't want in addition to create "favorites" lists that don't default to "all channels" every time you hit "guide".

3 - "Favorites" list was a tv option, as was the option of deleting or hiding channels not wanted. Before hooking up the box, some of the HD pics were sharper at 1080i.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23928358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23928201
> 
> 
> Now, you've REALLY confused me.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the make/model # of the DTA? The DTA170HD can put out 1080, as the data sheet I posted showed.
> 
> 2. What box does Comcast charge $100+ for?
> 
> 3. Where did your guide, favorites, etc., come from *before* you got the DTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - $100+ a month -- $10 for the HD box to start. One of the channels recently encrypted was Weatherscan (22.215; 101) which provided 24-7 weather & special weather statements - bulletins. We had been receiving the channel for 5 years as part of limited basic cable ($20 apx a month). It was encrypted and in its place, sort of, they gave us the HD version of the Weather Channel...the generic version, because they're too cheap to dish out the money for an IntelliStar2HD. Weatherscan was moved to a package that runs $90 a month. Directv provides a free 1080 HD box and the WeatherChannel HD with a modified version of Local on the 8s in its basic package ... after teaser rates for around $40 a month. With that basic package you get a box where you can remove the channels you don't want in addition to create "favorites" lists that don't default to "all channels" every time you hit "guide".
> 
> 3 - "Favorites" list was a tv option, as was the option of deleting or hiding channels not wanted. Before hooking up the box, some of the HD pics were sharper at 1080i.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
Click to expand...


2. So the "box" isn't "$100+" after all.

3. You still have all the perks your TV offered. Simply split the incoming cable - one half directly to the TV, and the other half to the DTA. Use the DTA only when needed.


I notice that you failed to answer question #1. Why?


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960_40#post_23929806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23928358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23928201
> 
> 
> Now, you've REALLY confused me.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the make/model # of the DTA? The DTA170HD can put out 1080, as the data sheet I posted showed.
> 
> 2. What box does Comcast charge $100+ for?
> 
> 3. Where did your guide, favorites, etc., come from *before* you got the DTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - $100+ a month -- $10 for the HD box to start. One of the channels recently encrypted was Weatherscan (22.215; 101) which provided 24-7 weather & special weather statements - bulletins. We had been receiving the channel for 5 years as part of limited basic cable ($20 apx a month). It was encrypted and in its place, sort of, they gave us the HD version of the Weather Channel...the generic version, because they're too cheap to dish out the money for an IntelliStar2HD. Weatherscan was moved to a package that runs $90 a month. Directv provides a free 1080 HD box and the WeatherChannel HD with a modified version of Local on the 8s in its basic package ... after teaser rates for around $40 a month. With that basic package you get a box where you can remove the channels you don't want in addition to create "favorites" lists that don't default to "all channels" every time you hit "guide".
> 
> 3 - "Favorites" list was a tv option, as was the option of deleting or hiding channels not wanted. Before hooking up the box, some of the HD pics were sharper at 1080i.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2. So the "box" isn't "$100+" after all.
> 3. You still have all the perks your TV offered. Simply split the incoming cable - one half directly to the TV, and the other half to the DTA. Use the DTA only when needed.
> 
> 
> I notice that you failed to answer question #1. Why?
Click to expand...

And I noticed you giving what amounts to a really stupid answer for #3. Why in the world would you bother sending a cable signal directly to the TV when there is nothing in the clear except a couple of 'Barker' channels?


edit: Now if you could get OTA channels on an aerial then connecting that to the set would make sense...


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23929806
> 
> 
> 2. So the "box" isn't "$100+" after all.
> 
> 3. You still have all the perks your TV offered. Simply split the incoming cable - one half directly to the TV, and the other half to the DTA. Use the DTA only when needed.
> 
> 
> I notice that you failed to answer question #1. Why?



I don't know the model # of the dta. Suffice it to say, it and its upgrades are, in my humble opinion, JUNK. If you consider them otherwise you're spoiled and use to using JUNK.

The cost per month would be $100 a month to return to the status available several months ago for basic...local hd channels with clearer picture, a favorites list that is history because of having to feed the signal thru the JUNK box, and the nuisance of having hundreds of channels listed that just inhibit viewing.

Believe me I only use the hunk-o-junk DTA when needed. Its a pain in the you-know-where, and did I mention a hunk-o-JUNK.


----------



## pastiche

I might suggest a couple of alternatives to those who are frustrated with encryption and DTAs:


In one room, I have a TiVo HD with a M-Card CableCARD. Comcast does not charge for the cable card. It is authorized for the SD & HD versions of everything in the Limited Basic tier. The TiVo provides two weeks of guide data and the ability to hide channels for which I have no subscription.


In another room, I have an old SD TiVo with an SD DTA. Comcast does not charge for the DTA. It's authorized only for SD. The DTA is directly controlled by the TiVo via one of these cables . The UI features (guide, hiding channels) are that of the TiVo, not of the DTA.


I still have one set without a solution in place. I've been thinking of picking up a Samsung GX-SM530CF and another CableCARD. If I go that route, I'll report back on how that pans out as an option.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23929896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23929806
> 
> 
> 2. So the "box" isn't "$100+" after all.
> 
> 3. You still have all the perks your TV offered. Simply split the incoming cable - one half directly to the TV, and the other half to the DTA. Use the DTA only when needed.
> 
> 
> I notice that you failed to answer question #1. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the model # of the dta.
Click to expand...


The model number is usually printed on the front panel.


> Quote:
> If you consider them otherwise you're spoiled and use to using JUNK.



How can anyone be spoiled *and* used to using junk?


> Quote:
> The cost per month would be $100 a month to return to the status available several months ago for basic.



Your original statement was "_Probably planned that way in hopes you'll cough up $100+ a month for their crappy boxes, guides, and remotes_."


How much were you paying before these changes? What package?


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buffalobandit*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23928240
> 
> 
> Is there any solution? I just want network TV channels, and I thought it was illegal to block those... should I just get a pari of rabbit ears or what?



It used to be required that the basic tier be passed to the subscriber without encryption. About a year ago, the FCC, however, approved full encryption for all-digital systems.


The only real solutions are:


1. Use Comcast equipment (Box or DTA)


2. Use your own equipment with a CableCARD from Comcast


3. Use an antenna


Option #3 isn't as far-fetched as it sounds; if you're not too far from, and have decent line-of-sight to Queen Anne and Captiol Hills, you should be able to pick up the major locals without much trouble.


----------



## hergertr

Just a rant. Last weekend with the power outages, cable service didn't come back until sometime between 5 and 7am Monday morning in east Woodinville. Power was restored Saturday night around 8:30. Called Comcast after the power was restored to get some idea when the cable would be restored. After finally getting to a human being with a strong accent with no knowledge of the outage, I asked where he was located. the reply was the Philippines. After getting him to understand we had a bad windstorm and power had just been restored he said we would probably have service restored by morning. Sunday morning, still no cable, second phone call. Similar accent and trying to explain there had been a bad windstorm and power had been restored the previous night was told service should be restored by late afternoon. Dinner time Sunday and still no cable, Internet, or phone service. Third phone call. Someone with out an accent answered this time. Same explanation as before and was told that since we have all 3 services it would take longer to restore. After calling the CSR's bluff her next explanation was that service was out over much of the Seattle area. After telling her our son who lives 10 miles away had service, she backed off from that. Checking with co-workers on Monday confirmed there weren't any wide spread outages. The estimate on the 3rd phone call said service should be restored by 3am Monday. As it turned out, that was pretty close. Since I pay over $150 a month to Comcast and I'm told I am a "preferred customer" when I call, I expect to get much better information when there are outages. It's hard to believe that calls are routed to the Philippines when there are weather related problems in the local area. I was promised that I wouldn't be billed for the time service was out. My next bill could be very interesting. Customer guarantees apparently don't apply to service when the cable is out.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23934097
> 
> 
> I was promised that I wouldn't be billed for the time service was out. My next bill could be very interesting. Customer guarantees apparently don't apply to service when the cable is out.



I had three days of intermittent TV and Internet service last month.


Each day, during one of the intermittent outages, I called Comcast. On the first and third days, I got an outsourced (Convergys?) call center rather than a Comcast-staffed call center. In both instances, I clearly stated that I was calling to report an outage since my Internet, my TV, and my neighbor's TV all lost service at once. Both times, the agent's response was to immediately begin reciting steps to troubleshoot a cable modem. On both calls, I interrupted them and restated the problem. Then, and only then, would they confirm to me that there was, indeed, an outage in my area.


On the second day, when I called to report that the outages were continuing, the IVR system would not allow me to connect to an operator. It indicated that there was a known outage affecting my area, and that if I wanted to speak to an agent, I needed to wait until after my service was restored.


After my service stabilized, I made a fourth call to have my bill adjusted. Again, I got an outsourced call center rather than a Comcast-staffed call center. After repeating several times that I expected credit for all three days, the agent offered credit for first two, and finally three days.


I probably spent close to an hour, total, navigating the IVR system, on hold, and actually speaking to an agent over the course of the four calls. In the end, though, my bill (pre taxes/fees) was roughly 10% off, exactly where it ought to have been with a three day credit.


----------



## KillRob

For anyone who might be curious....


I decided to follow the advice of the Comcast support agent and return the first 'HD DTA" to the service center to swap it out. So I packed it all back up the original box and went and stood in the long line. I explained the situation and what I was told by support to the guy at the service center and gave him my box. The guy reacted like that was all totally normal and ran to the back and grabbed another box just like it. Then he opened the old box, pulled out the first DTA, and then appeared to throw it in the trash. (?!)


When I got home I opened the new box and as far as I could tell it all looked exactly the same as the first one. This time I wasn't able to activate it the using the automated system so I had to wait to talk to a real person. But then to my surprise, once the new DTA was activated, I now get the local HD channels again.


So either I did indeed have the wrong DTA or maybe just a bad DTA or - more likely - the first one just wasn't activated properly and the second one was.


But in either case, I now have the HD locals back in all their not-as-crisp-as-QAM glory with no way to remove all the scrambled "This channel is not in your package" channels.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Everyone's horror story is making me glad I got the HDHomerun Prime...wow!


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23930972
> 
> 
> It used to be required that the basic tier be passed to the subscriber without encryption. About a year ago, the FCC, however, approved full encryption for all-digital systems.
> 
> 
> The only real solutions are:
> 
> 
> 1. Use Comcast equipment (Box or DTA)
> 
> 
> 2. Use your own equipment with a CableCARD from Comcast
> 
> 
> 3. Use an antenna
> 
> 
> Option #3 isn't as far-fetched as it sounds; if you're not too far from, and have decent line-of-sight to Queen Anne and Captiol Hills, you should be able to pick up the major locals without much trouble.



Prior to D-Day, June 12, 2009 (the last day of analog broadcasting), I had redeemed my allotment of 2-per-household FCC subsidized $40 coupons and got 2 digital converter boxes for about $10 each. Naturally, the required digital antennas to go with the converter boxes were not subsidized. I bought RCA brand indoor flat antennas.


Within a 50 mile radius of Seattle, I get KING, KIRO, KOMO, KSTW, KCPQ, KZJO, KBTC and KCTS along with a handful of others. The antennas are powered but, strangely enough, 9 and 13 come in better with the antenna *un*plugged.


----------



## cbdavi19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23927273
> 
> 
> Chatter on from other locations that were encrypted recently seems to indicate if you call/chat with customer service (or use the big gun of [email protected]), they can enable the HD channels on the HD DTA for you, but they aren't on by default.



My story had a happy ending, too.


After an unsuccessful online chat with Comcast a couple of days ago, I called customer service and the guy simply added the proper codes to my account, and all of the HD channels appeared in the channel list; I didn't have to re-activate the HD DTA, or even turn it off/on.


Output via HDMI is only 720p, but at least the HD channels are widescreen. Contrary to my previous information, the HD channels are also visible via the coax output, but the result is always 4:3, even during shows that should be widescreen. The screen image isn't distorted, and doesn't appear to be cropped (info appears in the corners as expected). It must be doing some internal scaling? I would have thought the HD channels would appear letterboxed; that how the cheapie Artec ATSC/QAM box I bought a couple of years ago behaved connected to an SD TV.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdavi19*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23941945
> 
> 
> Output via HDMI is only 720p,


If you go into the setup menu, you should be able to change the output resolution to 1080i


> Quote:
> but at least the HD channels are widescreen. Contrary to my previous information, the HD channels are also visible via the coax output, but the result is always 4:3, even during shows that should be widescreen. The screen image isn't distorted, and doesn't appear to be cropped (info appears in the corners as expected). It must be doing some internal scaling?



Yes, the coax output IS always active & actually center-cuts the HD picture. The HD stations you're watching most likely always keep on-screen info (corner bugs, etc.) IN the 4:3 "safe area", as most TV providers also center-cut & downconvert the HD signal, for SD-only (channel) viewers. There does NOT appear to be a way to change the RF output to letterbox...at least that I could find on our HD-DTA's.

I assure you these $50 (cheap) boxes are NOT scaling the HD pictures...










Here's a comprehensive review I wrote on how our CC HD-DTA's work:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23937631
> 
> 
> Everyone's horror story is making me glad I got the HDHomerun Prime...wow!


Me too... Since I'm using Linux I just hope they don't turn on the copy protection on the local HDs.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone else experiencing dropouts of the signal for a few seconds here and there?


----------



## Weil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppa206*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23946248
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing dropouts of the signal for a few seconds here and there?


Yes, for several days I have been getting pixelation and dropouts on most HD channels off and on.

sam


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23930931
> 
> 
> I still have one set without a solution in place. I've been thinking of picking up a Samsung GX-SM530CF and another CableCARD. If I go that route, I'll report back on how that pans out as an option.



I did go ahead and pick-up one of these for $138 at Wal-Mart . Nowhere else seemed to have them in-stock, online or brick-and-mortar.


I picked up a CableCARD for it at the Comcast office on Stone Way. I activated it using the online wizard, however I had to (as expected) call to have the card and box manually paired. The CSR knew exactly what I meant when I said it was activated and not paired, and all was well after reading her the Host ID and Data ID. Some years ago, when last I had to have a CableCARD activated and paired, it took repeated calls, so this was a pleasant surprise.


It does address many of the DTA complaints:
it can auto-switch between native resolutions,
it has a very nice on-screen guide, and
it can add/delete channels. (They still appear in the guide, but when "flipping" up or down, it skips deleted channels. There may be another, undiscovered setting for removing them from the guide.)


The interface/UI is that of the Samsung Smart TVs with " Smart Hub " The only pre-loaded Smart Hub app is a browser (with tabbed browsing, no less!) Netflix, Hulu Vudu, etc. require download. _(Correction: I mistook the Vudu app for Hulu when I originally wrote this post. There is no Hulu app at this time.)_


I am quite happy with it. I imagine that some others who've not liked the HD DTA might like it as well.


----------



## Dartman

It's about time somebody came out with a standalone cable card capable box. There are very few standalone boxes available and I love my HD HomeRun prime box but the ability to use the tuners as a box on it's own is in beta and barely works. I think I'll have to at least do some more research on this guy as it would be nice to have self owned boxes again rather then the motorola that they decided to again charge me 9 bucks a month for after promising it would be included free with my subscription for years.

You can't find any new TV's now that have cable card support and I would miss the free on demend stuff but paying them rent for everything they provide is pissing me off enough it is probably worth losing it and I also don't like paying 2 bucks a month each for DTA's I've never used but neglected to take back becuase at first they were provided for free. ALSO I also hate not being able to delete channels I don't watch and the adds on each screen of their channel guide.

I'm in Portland but everything you guys get either hits here or there first so eventually we all are in the same boat and sharing info helps everyone make better choices.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23958577
> 
> 
> I did go ahead and pick-up one of these for $138 at Wal-Mart . Nowhere else seemed to have them in-stock, online or brick-and-mortar.



Does this box support On Demand broadcasts?


----------



## Dartman

No it does not, No cable card device can do it that I'm aware of as it requires 2 way communication and maybe some extra DRM crap to work. The true 2 way or whatever it was called was supposed to fix that but pretty sure they dropped that idea before it got too far just like no TV's support cable card anymore.

My Mom has a older Sony LCD set that has cable card support that she or my sister before her never bothered to use. It is even mentioned in the specs or features part of the blurb on Samsung's page if you poke around so if you have to have on demand this wont work for you.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23958918
> 
> 
> Does this box support On Demand broadcasts?



No. That's why I thought of it as more of an alternative to a DTA than as an alternative to a full-fledged box.


Since it's a one-way device on the RF side, the only hope for a fix is an OTT IP app, similar to that which Time Warner offers .


----------



## snokarver

I'm seeing an occasional issue where shows/channels don't come in. For example, the other night three shows were scheduled to record in succession, the first two recorded but the third wasn't able to get a signal. Another example is right now, Seahawks games on what would be channel 113 doesn't play. It does show up in SD on channel 13. The issue seems to move around and isn't consistent. For example, for little while HGTV wouldn't come in, and then it would but the Food channel wouldn't come in.


I've got a Windows 8 media center setup with a WinTV-DCR-2650 and a m-card from Comcast in Seattle.


I tried switching the channel to use the other tuner in the device, but that didn't help. I've also tried restarting both the computer and the tuner.


Any suggestions on how to fix this?


Thanks


----------



## Point and Click




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Point and Click*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15930#post_23911347
> 
> 
> In response to my own post about QVC at 33.5, HSN Over the Air is supposedly right next door at 33.6 but I get nothing as in *NO SIGNAL*.


_*Voila!*_ As if by magic, HSN appeared at 33.6 (ION Territory) a few days ago. 33.4 SHOP, on the other hand, is an oddity. It is a G-Rated 24/7 infomercial that requires me to enter a parental privacy code to tune in. I've never used the security code feature on my SONY HD flatscreen until now. Weird!


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23934327
> 
> 
> I had three days of intermittent TV and Internet service last month.
> 
> 
> After my service stabilized, I made a fourth call to have my bill adjusted. Again, I got an outsourced call center rather than a Comcast-staffed call center. After repeating several times that I expected credit for all three days, the agent offered credit for first two, and finally three days.
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to an hour, total, navigating the IVR system, on hold, and actually speaking to an agent over the course of the four calls. In the end, though, my bill (pre taxes/fees) was roughly 10% off, exactly where it ought to have been with a three day credit.



Got my next bill with no adjustment after the outage. Called for the fourth time and was told there would be a $14.XX adjustment. This appears to be a common problem with Comcast. When I turned in my "free" SD DTA, I never got an adjustment until I called again after being promised there would be an adjustment at the counter after waiting for over a half hour in line. My son had the same problem that lasted for over 6 months (he didn't bother to call) when he turned in the "free" DTA's. Comcast just doesn't appear to follow through on equipment or lack of service adjustments unless it's in their favor. I still find it distressing that when there are widespread outages, Comcast outsources their customer service. I guess this is there "customer service guarantee", what ever that means.


----------



## mpbandit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastiche*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15960#post_23960218
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's why I thought of it as more of an alternative to a DTA than as an alternative to a full-fledged box.
> 
> 
> Since it's a one-way device on the RF side, the only hope for a fix is an OTT IP app, similar to that which Time Warner offers .


 

The Tivo Premier and Tivo Roamio have On Demand in certain markets (including western Washington).  I'm rocking my Tivo Roamio with 6 tuners and On Demand... it's VERY nice having that all in one box.  I used to have a Tivo HD but upgraded once the Roamio came out.  I used to have a Comcast box as well just for On Demand use and for times when I needed to record more than 2 shows at once...  The Roamio solved all that.

 

Yeah, it can be expensive, but you get what you pay for.  I mean, 6 tuners, I upgraded to a 3 TB hard drive, full On Demand, and it also has other apps like Netflix, Amazon On Demand, Hulu Plus, etc.  Additionally, I have a Tivo Mini in another room.  It uses one of the tuners on the main Tivo box and streams either live TV, On Demand, or any recorded shows to the Mini...

 

Oh, and for what it's worth, reading through the recent comments about cutting off clear QAM, it sounds like some people were getting HD locals for free without paying for the HD package at Comcast.  Once full encryption began, even with an HD DTA, you're not going to magically get something you're not paying for.  Look at your billing statements and see if the HD package is on there.  If not, then no, you're not going to get them.  From the sound of some folks, I wonder if they were paying for cable at all?

 

I mean, just in the past dozen or so comments, I saw:

- cutting off clear QAM = Pearl Harbor ("a day which will live in infamy")

- cutting off analog broadcasts = allied forces invading Normandy ("D-Day")

 

I'll forgive some hyperbole, but some perspective seems to be missing...  it's just TV, and if you're paying for something and not getting it, that's one thing.  If you're not paying for it and you're sad that now you can't steal it, then that's just too bad.


----------



## Dartman

I paid for my basic cable in Portland and was getting the expanded basic package. I WAS getting just the locals in HD, everything else was SD which at that point I was fine with as my package was pretty cheap for what I got. I also got all the normal expanded stuff like discover and TLC etc.

Seeing how I was using my clear QAM tuners in my TV's, PC's, and my DVD recorder with a hard drive and I could record anything I wanted without paying extra, the Locals in HD.

Now I have to use cable card equiped stuff to do what I used to be able to do for free as long as I paid my bill. It now costs me 9.95 a month extra for each device with a cable card as they charge for a Digital outlet, even though any device hooked up could be digital and the outlet doesn't care. I do get 2.50 back each, plus I took back two DTA's that should save me 4 bucks a month as well.

I have a HD HomeRun Prime, and just got a Samsung 530 cable card tuner and media player so 18 a month extra. That's what pisses off a lot of us users that did pay for their service but took advantage of clear QAM so we didn't have to rent anything from them, now we do and the net cost has increased so


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpbandit*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15900_100#post_23990731
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth, reading through the recent comments about cutting off clear QAM, it sounds like some people were getting HD locals for free without paying for the HD package at Comcast.  Once full encryption began, even with an HD DTA, you're not going to magically get something you're not paying for.  Look at your billing statements and see if the HD package is on there.  If not, then no, you're not going to get them.  From the sound of some folks, I wonder if they were paying for cable at all?
> 
> 
> I mean, just in the past dozen or so comments, I saw:
> 
> - cutting off clear QAM = Pearl Harbor ("a day which will live in infamy")
> 
> - cutting off analog broadcasts = allied forces invading Normandy ("D-Day")
> 
> 
> I'll forgive some hyperbole, but some perspective seems to be missing...  it's just TV, and if you're paying for something and not getting it, that's one thing.  If you're not paying for it and you're sad that now you can't steal it, then that's just too bad.



There are plenty people who were not stealing that would still be complaining. Many of us (like me) were paying for HD. We lost an access avenue for how we get that HD signal, which previously was included in what we were paying for and mandated by the FCC. I'm more annoyed with the FCC than Comcast. Comcast is doing what corporations are expected to do - driving up revenue (by trying to force us to get equipment from them we previously didn't need) and reducing costs (no more need for a truck roll to restrict access to stations). If an OTA antenna were a for sure viable solution for my location I'd do it. But for now I have an HDHomerun which suits my purposes.


----------



## mpbandit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_23998425
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty people who were not stealing that would still be complaining. Many of us (like me) were paying for HD. We lost an access avenue for how we get that HD signal, which previously was included in what we were paying for and mandated by the FCC. I'm more annoyed with the FCC than Comcast. Comcast is doing what corporations are expected to do - driving up revenue (by trying to force us to get equipment from them we previously didn't need) and reducing costs (no more need for a truck roll to restrict access to stations). If an OTA antenna were a for sure viable solution for my location I'd do it. But for now I have an HDHomerun which suits my purposes.


I hear ya... I was probably being a bit harsh. 

 

I was in the same boat... I have my main TV that had a Tivo, but on my other one, I just used the built in tuner.  Even that kind of sucked, because Comcast was always changing the channels around, so it seemed like the past year or two, I'd have to rescan once a week.  But it worked... I sure like having a guide though, and DVR features.

 

For me, the Tivo Mini was a great option for that 2nd viewing area because I'm not paying anything extra to Comcast, I get a full guide, able to record/playback shows from the main Tivo, etc.  I guess a basic cable card box would be a good option too for someone not ready to drink the Tivo kool-aid.   Well, and Tivo's aren't cheap, and if you're already coming from the perspective where you were happy using the free tuner that came with your TV, good luck paying for a Tivo.

 

That all said, I think there are some people who were getting "free" cable for whatever reason... old service never got disconnected, or maybe they get Internet and lucked out by not having a trap put on to block the channels.  Or maybe it was people paying for basic without HD but the HD locals weren't encrypted before.  Does Comcast still even have that separate HD service fee anymore?  I've been doing the triple play for so long, and the HD package was always part of those plans, but I know it used to be there.

 

Whatever the case, the free ride is over and I know that's got some people riled up.  And I'm just talking about people I personally know, not anyone in particular on this forum.


----------



## KillRob

I am using an HDHomeRun Prime with cable card to tune in my Limited Basic lineup. And I am using Windows Media Center for recording.


Before when I simply used the clear QAM tuner in the PC, I could scan for channels and the guide would only have the channels that I actually received. So if I searched for a particular program and set WMC to record it all was well.


But with the cable card, the HDHomeRun "sees" every last channel (over 1000) in Comcast's entire lineup...not just the channels that I actually receive. So not only is the guide full of stuff I don't actually get and takes forever to scroll through, but WMC can end up recording a blank screen that says to call Comcast to order this channel.


Those of you with similar setups, how did you handle this? It appears that I can disable channels in the HDHomerun config app. I can also disable channels in WMC. Which is the best, easiest, and quickest way to go about this?


----------



## hdfatboy2003

Unless City of Seattle changed their rules - if it's broadcasted over the air (includes HD) then Comcast must offer it free of charge. So if you're in the Seattle area you should get the major channels in HD without a box but you'll need a cable card. That's the city's contract with Comcast.


----------



## KillRob

I get the same lineup of SD and HD channels for free with my Comcast HD-DTA and cable card as I did before over QAM. I have limited basic and it includes HD locals and a handful of other HD content like ION, Discovery, Hallmark, and shopping stuff.


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Those of you with similar setups, how did you handle this? It appears that I can disable channels in the HDHomerun config app. I can also disable channels in WMC. Which is the best, easiest, and quickest way to go about this?


Don't know if it's best but I just edit the guide in WMC.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Those of you with similar setups, how did you handle this? It appears that I can disable channels in the HDHomerun config app. I can also disable channels in WMC. Which is the best, easiest, and quickest way to go about this?



Just unselect all the channels in the Guide settings then pick the ones you want.


----------



## KillRob

Okay, thanks Jim and olyteddy. I will manually disable them in the WMC guide. I was hopping there was some other tricky way that could automate it.










Comcast was changing the QAM channels all the time. Do they ever change the digital channels or do the number stay the same and stuff changes behind the scenes?


----------



## mpbandit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_24004998
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks Jim and olyteddy. I will manually disable them in the WMC guide. I was hopping there was some other tricky way that could automate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast was changing the QAM channels all the time. Do they ever change the digital channels or do the number stay the same and stuff changes behind the scenes?


 

Most of the channel lineup changes I've seen were minor... addition or deletion of some of the more obscure channels, or every now and then a switch from an east coast to west coast feed.  This is according to the notices I get from Tivo.  By obscure channels, I mean those in the upper 100's and the 200's/400's.  Odds are, the channels you normally watch aren't going to change.


----------



## pastiche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_24004998
> 
> 
> Do they ever change the digital channels or do the number stay the same and stuff changes behind the scenes?



Comcast's virtual channels are usually static, as mpbandit mentioned above. All of the broadcast subchannels are moving on 12/10, though. From page two of November's bill:
KUNS Univision HD from 87 to 112
KIRO RTV from 117 to 325
KOMO This TV from 114 to 328
KING Live Well Network from 115 to 331
KBTC MHz Worldview from 98 to 334
KCTS Create TV from 112 to 336
KCTS Vme from 119 to 337
KZJO Antenna TV from 116 to 340
KVOS THECOOLTV from 93 to 343
KUNS MundoFOX from 88 to 346
KFFV Azteca America from 91 to 349
KFFV AATTV from 92 to 350
KFFV Untamed Sports from 90 to 351
KFFV WeatherNation from 89 to 352


I was certain that someone else had already posted this, but I couldn't find the post.


----------



## storyid

For what it's worth, I thought I should post and tell the community that I am using MythTV on Comcast with an HD Homerun Prime and CableCARD and all is working great...all channels "just worked" (no horrible manual programming like the old days of scanning QAM), all recordings are unencrypted (limited basic is what I pay for, I imagine HBO or something like that would not be the case), and it is just really good. Seems like a lot of WMC users out there so wanted to let those that are looking for another route know that you don't have to do WMC if you don't want to


----------



## olyteddy

Does MythTV have a guide and recording? Does it do extenders like $99 Xboxes? I suppose if you had a Mac it would be good.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storyid*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24019697
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I thought I should post and tell the community that I am using MythTV on Comcast with an HD Homerun Prime and CableCARD and all is working great...all channels "just worked" (no horrible manual programming like the old days of scanning QAM), all recordings are unencrypted (limited basic is what I pay for, I imagine HBO or something like that would not be the case), and it is just really good. Seems like a lot of WMC users out there so wanted to let those that are looking for another route know that you don't have to do WMC if you don't want to



I too use Mythtv with an HDHomerun Prime (and an HD-PVR, but that's a topic for another thread). It has been stable for me for about a year. When the QAM channels went away I simply decomissioned my regular HD Homerun. All basic channels are marked copy freely (aside from the channel be part of a package you are authorized for, if you are using mythtv you need the channel's CCI [Copy Control Information] setting to be copy freely or MythTV can't record it), and for a while some non basic channels that I receive were copy freely (BET, USA - stuff on the digital economy tier) but those went to copy once a few months ago so I can't record them with MythTV anymore. MythTV needs content to be DRM free (copy freely) to be able to record. I fear a day when they change that setting for local stations too. They could change the setting such that CableLabs certified DVRs can record but MythTV cannot.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24019916
> 
> 
> Does MythTV have a guide and recording? Does it do extenders like $99 Xboxes? I suppose if you had a Mac it would be good.



Yes it has a guide which you can setup to pull information from schedulesdirect.org ($25/year) or from free sources (with a bit more work). The guide date from schedules direct is wonderful. It is way better at recording and the ability for complicated and reliable recording rules than any DVR I have every used. I'd say recording is what it does best. There are no official extenders (MythTV is a free open source project), but many devices can access mythtv recordings (anything that can run XBMC, many DLNA compliant devices, or just any other computer which can run a mythtv frontend (software package that behaves like an WMC "extender"). There are mobile apps as well (I can watch recordings on my phones, tablets, TVs, laptops and other computers in the house using a variety of methods).


MythTV can take some time to set up depending on your technical inclinations, desired features and experience. These days a basic installation is pretty easy (80%) but you could be tweaking your system forever because of all the capabilities (20%). I've been using Mythtv since 2006 - It's been great for me and has so many capabilities although Cable and DirecTV DVRs are catching up to some of them. For example, I've been able to set recordings and view recordings over the web via MythTV long before that functionality was available from the major cable providers. I can easily take my recordings with me wherever I go if I don't want or have the bandwidth to stream. It's a full blown media center - it does a lot more than record and allow for liveTV.


Not sure what you mean by the MAC comment. MythTV runs on Linux, MacOS, and Windows, though I've not used it on Windows before, and it's been years since i've used it on a Mac. If you are going the Windows route I'd recommend you go with WMC or some other windows based solution. For me my primary OS at home is Linux (for many reasons) thus I use MythTV.


----------



## glorpsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newlinux*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_50#post_24021063
> 
> 
> All basic channels are marked copy freely (aside from the channel be part of a package you are authorized for, if you are using mythtv you need the channel's CCI [Copy Control Information] setting to be copy freely or MythTV can't record it), and for a while some non basic channels that I receive were copy freely (BET, USA - stuff on the digital economy tier) but those went to copy once a few months ago so I can't record them with MythTV anymore. MythTV needs content to be DRM free (copy freely) to be able to record. I fear a day when they change that setting for local stations too. They could change the setting such that CableLabs certified DVRs can record but MythTV cannot.



Hmm, It's probably a package entitlement restriction instead. Per my Ceton ETH6 on Digital Starter package:


BET HD 689: Copy Control Information: "Copy Free" (00)

USA HD 672: Copy Control Information: "Copy Free" (00)


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> MythTV can take some time to set up depending on your technical inclinations, desired features and experience. These days a basic installation is pretty easy (80%) but you could be tweaking your system forever because of all the capabilities (20%).



I see. So MythTV is a hobbyist open source thing where consistency is a moving target but if you eschew Windows is about your best choice. That makes sense now.


> Quote:
> Not sure what you mean by the MAC comment. MythTV runs on Linux, MacOS, and Windows, though I've not used it on Windows before, and it's been years since i've used it on a Mac. If you are going the Windows route I'd recommend you go with WMC or some other windows based solution. For me my primary OS at home is Linux (for many reasons) thus I use MythTV.



I meant that MythTV was a good choice for Mac or Linux because it doesn't natively run WMC. I'm glad it works for you but believe me a system that required 20% tweaking would not have WAF around here.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_24003462
> 
> 
> Those of you with similar setups, how did you handle this? It appears that I can disable channels in the HDHomerun config app. I can also disable channels in WMC. Which is the best, easiest, and quickest way to go about this?


Update your firmware for the HDHomerun PRime. I just did and the newest beta allows you to finally make your own Favorites lineup. After you update, run HDHomerun Config GUI, click on the device (not the single tuners) and then on the Webpage tab, go to Channel Lineup. See the stars next to each channel? Click on all the ones you want to make your favorites. BTW, this is for those of you not using an extender or Windows Media Center, but just directly from the DLNA network link for the HDHomerun Prime.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24024320
> 
> 
> I see. So MythTV is a hobbyist open source thing where consistency is a moving target but if you eschew Windows is about your best choice. That makes sense now.
> 
> I meant that MythTV was a good choice for Mac or Linux because it doesn't natively run WMC. I'm glad it works for you but believe me a system that required 20% tweaking would not have WAF around here.



Consistency being a moving target in my experience is a mischaracterization. The 20% tweaking I was referring to was primarily up front setup and is optional depending on what you want to do with Myth. I'm just trying to give an accurate picture, but I think you are inferring way too much from my words. You could spend plenty of time tweaking WMC too (I've used WMC so I can give an accurate comparison between both). Only when I do full re-install of all my computers do I spend any significant time tweaking (I upgrade all my systems once every 2-3 years and spend a weekend doing it). Day to day I don't do any tweaking and I have a fairly expansive and complicated setup involving multiple frontends (like extenders), distributed backends all connected to multiple types of displays and controlled by remotes. I'm even a couple of versions behind on Mythtv because I don't upgrade often, but it's extremely stable. WAF is very high in my home and has been for years. My family prefers using mythtv to DirecTV or Comcast DVRs. Mythtv runs like an appliance for me. It isn't for everyone, but neither is WMC or any other media center.


----------



## KillRob

Thanks to everyone who answered my question about removing channels from the list when using the HDHomerun Prime with WMC. I will do as suggested.


----------



## newlinux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glorpsd*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24023105
> 
> 
> Hmm, It's probably a package entitlement restriction instead. Per my Ceton ETH6 on Digital Starter package:
> 
> 
> BET HD 689: Copy Control Information: "Copy Free" (00)
> 
> USA HD 672: Copy Control Information: "Copy Free" (00)



Hmmm... Must have been a temporary glitch. For a while I had them all working and then the flag was set and these weren't working. When I went back and re-added them and checked today they were fine... Perhaps they overdid it for a bit because when I first had this turned on I was getting stations I wasn't supposed to get, then those were disabled and flags were set on these stations. Probably just settling in to getting my subscription right or something.


Thanks.


----------



## seatacboy

I'm not currently a Comcast subscriber - but have a question: On many Comcast ads, I've noticed "fine print" references to a Broadcast TV Fee. Is this being charged to Comcast subscribers locally? Is this fee being assessed at all service levels including Limited Basic?


Other question: if I wanted to subscribe only to Limited Basic but did not want to have Comcast's installer bring out those anachronistic SD DTAs, how could I get the u-DTA (or HD-DTA or whatever it's called)? Would I pick this up at a Comcast service center before the truck roll?


Finally: does anyone here care to comment on the picture and audio quality provided by the Comcast u-DTA (HD-DTA), particularly compared with an over-the-air antenna feed OR with a regular Comcast set-top box? I did see some complaints that the u-DTA HD picture was inferior to that displayed via Clear QAM.


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24082648
> 
> 
> I'm not currently a Comcast subscriber - but have a question: On many Comcast ads, I've noticed "fine print" references to a Broadcast TV Fee. Is this being charged to Comcast subscribers locally? Is this fee being assessed at all service levels including Limited Basic?
> 
> 
> Other question: if I wanted to subscribe only to Limited Basic but did not want to have Comcast's installer bring out those anachronistic SD DTAs, how could I get the u-DTA (or HD-DTA or whatever it's called)? Would I pick this up at a Comcast service center before the truck roll?
> 
> 
> Finally: does anyone here care to comment on the picture and audio quality provided by the Comcast u-DTA (HD-DTA), particularly compared with an over-the-air antenna feed OR with a regular Comcast set-top box? I did see some complaints that the u-DTA HD picture was inferior to that displayed via Clear QAM.



Guessing...if you're not currently a Ccast customer -- if you have a Ccast cable in your house/apt. I suppose you could pick up the micro ToysRUs boxes and connect the cables and hope for the best.


The HD-DTAs default to 720p. The micro-menu is under the red Infinity button where you can re-set it to 1080i.


The picture quality for the local HD channels was better b4 the box. Also even though you set the box to "auto" aspect ratio it doesn't work as it should.


I don't know about the "broadcast tv fee"...that's a new one to me. Perhaps it's just me, but I have nothing good to say about the Ccast boxes...they all appear to be pure junk. Especially annoying with the dta's is the inability to block or hide the encrypted channels.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_24082984
> 
> 
> Guessing...if you're not currently a Ccast customer -- if you have a Ccast cable in your house/apt. I suppose you could pick up the micro ToysRUs boxes and connect the cables and hope for the best. The HD-DTAs default to 720p. The micro-menu is under the red Infinity button where you can re-set it to 1080i. The picture quality for the local HD channels was better b4 the box. Also even though you set the box to "auto" aspect ratio it doesn't work as it should. I don't know about the "broadcast tv fee"...that's a new one to me. Perhaps it's just me, but I have nothing good to say about the Ccast boxes...they all appear to be pure junk. specially annoying with the dta's is the inability to block or hide the encrypted channels.


Thank you for the information. I subscribed to Comcast for 12 years, just quit in August when I moved to a regular house from a condo. OTA reception is pretty good here, unlike my condo, but in order to minimize signal breakups from nearby tall trees and occasional cars on the nearby street, I need to install an antenna on the roof. The only real reason I'm asking about Comcast Limited Basic is because CBUT-DT is almost impossible to receive here, and I miss being able to occasionally watch Hockey Night in Canada. Some, but not all, CBC content can be viewed in the U.S. via www.cbc.ca - but definitely NOT the hockey content. KVOS-DT (MeTV) is possible but may require a very strong north-facing Yagi, but I have occasionally picked up a bit of signal and even picture on KVOS using an indoor antenna. Knowing that the new Ccast boxes are lousy reinforces that a high-performance rooftop-installed OTA antenna will be a happier solution for the long term, and my wife would prefer that we install a good antenna on the roof rather than dealing with Comcast.


Sounds like Comcast hasn't yet slapped the "Broadcast TV Fee" on users in this media market.....for the time being.


P.S. When I had Comcast, the only good thing about the el-cheapo SD DTA was that in fact it would hide all of the non-susbcribed channels. Pathetically, Comcast configured the new HD-DTAs so that channel surfing is tedious as the box displays every single channel that is NOT included in one's subscription. That may be the deal breaker for me - even though I miss "Coaches' Corner" with Don Cherry and Ron McLean and the overall excellence of CBC's camera technique on hockey games.


----------



## arf1410

I'm sure many of you (if any is left reading this forum) read Brier Dudley's column in the Seattle Times today - which had one bit of good news...He implied I could now trade in my $1.99 a month DTA (actually 2 of them!) for a HD version of the same, also for only $1.99? Can any one confirm that is the total charge - ie there is not also some sort of HD "outlet" charge?


thanks!


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/15990#post_24082984
> 
> 
> I don't know about the "broadcast tv fee"...that's a new one to me.


Coming in the near future.......
http://www.deadline.com/2013/11/comcasts-2014-rates-will-include-a-1-50-broadcast-tv-fee/ 
http://consumerist.com/2013/11/25/comcast-wants-to-be-hated-even-more-adding-1-50-broadcast-tv-fee/ 
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Rate-Hikes-Expand-Adds-New-Broadcast-TV-Fee-126783 


After 11 years as a Comcast customer, I will never forget that these price hikes across various services are always because Comcast is "_constantly improving your entertainment and communications experience_."


It's a shame that due to the crummy geography of the Puget Sound area for ATSC digital reception - as well as harsh restrictions on our major-league Seattle TV stations imposed by Industry Canada and the FCC to prevent the tragedy of U.S. television signals penetrating Canadian air space - many ordinary folks obtain miserably poor antenna reception of our major-league Seattle TV transmitters. Certainly, Comcast is bound and determined to make a killing off of this unfortunate situation.


----------



## arf1410

and a follow-up to my HD DTA question ...in addition to 2 HD DVRs, we have one TV with a cable card...which way back when I think was free, but in recent years I think I'm being charged ~$8-9 a month. If I can now get another HD DTA for $1.99, that would save me $75+ dollars a year, and what have I lost? Not much, if anything, unless I am confused ...which does happen at times!


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone here on Digital Economy? Wondering if I upgrade from Limited Basic if any other fees are attached besides just the difference in the two tiers. Have my own equipment with a Cablecard.


----------



## olyteddy

I have Digital Starter and 2 CableCards in Olympia and here's my breakdown:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Comcast Digital Starter 12/23 - 01/22 69.49
Cable Card Device 12/23 - 01/22 1.00
Additional Outlet Svc 12/23 - 01/22 3.98
Digital Adapter
Qty 2 @ $1.99 each
Total XFINITY TV $74.47

[/CODE]


EDIT: This is actually the simplest looking bill I've seen from them ever! Of course there are the usual PEG, Regulatory and Franchise fees. I also get a $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment.


----------



## Jim S

How does one go about finding the specific channels that are offered in the various packages? What I'm finding on the Comcast website just lists a sample of the included channels.


----------



## User7007

Wanted to find out if anyone here within this thread is on the "Wait List" for the X1 DVR/Hardware?


I stopped by the Redmond Office recently and was unaware that there is a long wait list for an appointment to be setup etc. May not be till January until they call to setup an appointment.


Thought I would get some feedback from those that are also waiting...I also have heard that around the Winter Olympics there will be another push/promotion for this device and it may be the X2, but not sure if this is simply a Software update (from X1 to X2) or an actual hardware update. would love for anyone to chime in if they know anything!


Thanks!


----------



## jhachey

I got put on the X1 wait list about five weeks ago. I got an automated email about two weeks ago letting me know that I'm still on the wait list. I phoned Comcast, but they can't tell me how close I am to getting an appointment.


One nice thing when I called in five weeks ago was that Comcast volunteered (I did not have to ask) to waive the installation charge because I had to go on the wait list.


Another thing Comcast told me when I went on the wait list was that they are rolling out the X1 boxes as fast as they can because they want to get all of the legacy boxes out of everybody's homes as soon as they can manage it. Comcast would like to get everyone on a common platform that is easily upgradable via IP protocols.


As to the X2, I have read on other forums that the rollout of the X2 software will happen soon. Apparently the current X1 software offers the option to switch back and forth between the official X1 software and an X2 beta release that is not full-featured. From what I was reading, the worst of the bugs are out of the X2 beta and people seem to prefer it to the X2.


I don't recall reading anything recently about release dates for new hardware.


----------



## bigpoppa206




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24103181
> 
> 
> How does one go about finding the specific channels that are offered in the various packages? What I'm finding on the Comcast website just lists a sample of the included channels.


Try this 
Comcast_LimitedBasicandDigitalEconomyChannelLineups_Oct2013.pdf 26k .pdf file


Since you are posting on a Seattle WA thread, I'm assuming you're in the city limits or close by?


----------



## Jim S

Thanks, that helped. I'm in Auburn which seems to have the same guide info as Seattle.


Regarding the guide data, I noticed that a number of the radio stations like KIRO and NPR show no signal (I can still can tune several music stations) on Windows Media Center even though they still show up on the guide. Since I use HDHR Prime, WMC and extenders for everything now, I'm not able to check against a cablebox to see if those signals are truly available or it's a WMC-related issue. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## olyteddy

Here in Olympia Seattle radio stations show up as channels 964 to 984. Complete with guide info.


----------



## arf1410

An employee at the Redmond office told me to hold off on getting the new X1 DVR. Apparently it's "not ready for prime time" yet...which is consistent to what I have read on various internet forum. My wife will not tolerate being a beta tester....Anyone on this forum have some glowing (or not so) reports on their experiences with the X1?


----------



## jhachey

I'm on the wait list for the X1. I've been following the X1 thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1455102/official-xfinity-x1-stb-thread/1050#post_24116422 ) and it seems like the X1 interface is reasonably stable these days. Also, people seem to like the X2 preview interface well enough that they've been dumping the X1 software for the X2, which is available for use under one of the guide settings.


If you read far enough back into the thread, "not ready for prime time" was a very accurate description of the X1 Guide a couple of months ago. These days, it sounds like the quirks are manageable.


----------



## hdfatboy2003

X1\X2 experience is dependent on the reliability of your Comcast connection (and the expertise of the installer you get). Most of the issues being reported also come from having satellite (every room) boxes installed. Apparently the installation of these boxes is tricky.


I'm in Bothell and haven't experienced any where near the issues that have been bantered around on AVS or especially the Comcast site. My signal has been strong and steady. The X2 interface is better than the X1 UI. I've been using it now for several weeks. The X2 UI is what everyone will eventually get. Speculation is that Comcast is going to roll it out just before the Olympics. I'm looking forward to the voice control remote that it will support. I have a Windows phone and they don't have an app on that platform and it's too awkward to use my iPad as a remote.


----------



## pastiche

I thought I'd post this for the benefit of anyone else with Limited Basic & Performance Internet.


For a long time (close to ten years), I had Limited Cable and Performance Internet, totaling $69.85 plus taxes/fees at current prices.


A few weeks ago, I heard about the "Internet Plus" package, which includes Limited Cable, Performance Internet, HBO/HBO Go, and Streampix. I called in and couldn't get the promo rate, but I was able to get the standard rate of $69.95 plus taxes/fees.


Previously, I wasn't being charged for either of my CableCards, although I'm now getting a $2.50 credit for the first (since a converter is normally included for the primary outlet) and a $1.00 charge for the second.


All said and done, I'm paying $1.40 less than I was before, but now I get HBO and Streampix.


----------



## jeff28

I do door to door sales and if you're interested in adding Internet Plus or another package please let me know! I'll do my best to help.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Two questions:


Is there a monthly up-charge when going from the old style box to the X-1?


And, does the X-1 have analog audio output jacks? The last question is because my HD TV is a 10 year old Sony plasma set that that has only one digital input - and that one digital input isn't HDMI - it's the older DVI which is audio only. To use the DVI input with a cable box (or any other source having audio), I can use an HDMI to DVI converter for the video, but for the audio I have to provide a separate analog audio signal from the cable box, using a stereo pair of RCA plug cables from the cable box's analog audio RCA output jacks, to the TV's analog audio RCA input jacks which correspond to the DVI input.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Anybody here curious about what Time Warner can "bring to the table" when the merger is done? I can tell you that since they have technology that Comcast doesn't ... it won't be going to waste! One thing in particular that I'm excited for is the huge advantage that the Xfinity app will have on the Xbox 360 (and hopefully soon, Xbox One). The TWC app on Xbox 360 & Xbox One actually offers over 300 live channels on it, unlike Comcast's 40+ channels it offers (only on XfinityTV.com, along with mobile apps). With that advantage, you can say goodbye to at least one box in the house (unless you really want a DVR).


To me, a DVR is kinda silly now with how much Comcast has to offer On Demand, not to mention HBO Go, Netflix & Hulu Plus. Thoughts?


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16000_100#post_24381090
> 
> 
> Anybody here curious about what Time Warner can "bring to the table" when the merger is done? I can tell you that since they have technology that Comcast doesn't ... it won't be going to waste! One thing in particular that I'm excited for is the huge advantage that the Xfinity app will have on the Xbox 360 (and hopefully soon, Xbox One). The TWC app on Xbox 360 & Xbox One actually offers over 300 live channels on it, unlike Comcast's 40+ channels it offers (only on XfinityTV.com, along with mobile apps). With that advantage, you can say goodbye to at least one box in the house (unless you really want a DVR).
> 
> 
> To me, a DVR is kinda silly now with how much Comcast has to offer On Demand, not to mention HBO Go, Netflix & Hulu Plus. Thoughts?



Time Warner Cable has substantially more HD channels than Comcast in most of its markets, and a lot more channels not frequently featured on Comcast. Programming contracts may be extended into Comcast markets eventually, and make those offerings better than what they currently are.


Another unique twist of Time Warner Cable is the new master channel lineup. Every channel is being placed on the same number across its footprint, and the same channel numbers will be used for SD and HD channels. This means that the type of box determines the output, and people don't have to search all over for HD channels. Some Comcast lineups (and old TWC lineups) would stick HD channels all over the place.


Also, TWC has the features of Start Over and Look Back that allow for pausing live TV that could be brought into Comcast.


In many ways, outside of all-digital conversions (which TWC has managed their bandwidth through SDV), and internet speeds (overblown with Comcast's cap and overage policies), TWC is the superior company, IMO.


----------



## bigpoppa206

When I hear of a merger between two large companies like Comcast and Time Warner Cable, I tend to think of what happened to the music industry when Clear Channel bought a ton of radio stations and became the leader. It did not make things better.


----------



## mpbandit


The very first thing I thought was that all those Time Warner customers who enjoy HBO GO on their Roku will probably be blocked like all of us Comcast customers.  It still boggles me that Comcast is specifically excluding the Roku from HBO GO activation, even when they allow it on other platforms (Xbox for example).

 

Or maybe Comcast will remove that stick from their hind end and actually flip whatever switch (I'm pretty sure it's just that simple) to finally allow that.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r-gordon-7*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24340586
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> Is there a monthly up-charge when going from the old style box to the X-1?
> 
> 
> And, does the X-1 have analog audio output jacks? The last question is because my HD TV is a 10 year old Sony plasma set that that has only one digital input - and that one digital input isn't HDMI - it's the older DVI which is audio only. To use the DVI input with a cable box (or any other source having audio), I can use an HDMI to DVI converter for the video, but for the audio I have to provide a separate analog audio signal from the cable box, using a stereo pair of RCA plug cables from the cable box's analog audio RCA output jacks, to the TV's analog audio RCA input jacks which correspond to the DVI input.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No - the X1 boxes cost the same as the old boxes. When I ordered my X1 box, the customer service rep told me that Comcast wants to get everybody off the legacy equipment as soon as they can manage (I'm sure it will take a long time) because the X1 is so much easier to update / upgrade / diagnose than the old boxes.


Yes, there are analog jacks. Check out this X1 User's Guide ( http://cim-cim-images.cdn2.comcast.net/CTV02/Comcast_CIM_Internal_Ingest_Browse_Videos/10/337/FINAL_2014_Q1_MPK_X1_0114.pdf )


I got my X1 a week ago - a DVR and two satellite boxes. I really love the new interface and at least the DVR box works great (I assume the other boxes work fine - I haven't heard any complaints from my daughter - I just haven't used them myself).


----------



## r-gordon-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24395575
> 
> 
> No - the X1 boxes cost the same as the old boxes. When I ordered my X1 box, the customer service rep told me that Comcast wants to get everybody off the legacy equipment as soon as they can manage (I'm sure it will take a long time) because the X1 is so much easier to update / upgrade / diagnose than the old boxes.
> 
> 
> Yes, there are analog jacks. Check out this X1 User's Guide ( http://cim-cim-images.cdn2.comcast.net/CTV02/Comcast_CIM_Internal_Ingest_Browse_Videos/10/337/FINAL_2014_Q1_MPK_X1_0114.pdf )
> 
> 
> I got my X1 a week ago - a DVR and two satellite boxes. I really love the new interface and at least the DVR box works great (I assume the other boxes work fine - I haven't heard any complaints from my daughter - I just haven't sued them myself).



Thank you!


----------



## Lionanimal

Comcast Lynnwood, WA added some high-priced adult channels 805 etc. Was looking into high priced boxing pay-per-view 804 in high-definition for Saturday night. What a waste. Will comcast ever add high definition English beInSport or high-definition Epix?


----------



## Lionanimal

Anyone know if Comcast Seattle will add FoxSports-2 ?


----------



## moresports

Oh I see Comcast will be adding HSN2, lol. I would lke to see FS2 HD and BeIN HD (english) also added, but that's just two, among many that Comcast could add. I would love to see Comcast add HRTV, MAV TV, GoL TV, WFN, Funimation, WGN, CNN International, Fashion TV, Fusion, and what about the subchannels that they still don't have, there's ION Life and Qubo, and Estrella TV. Then's there even more, COZI TV, get TV, Cool TV and Untamed Sports (which we both had), TUFF TV, Hot TV (old classics), Zuus Country, Punch TV, Bounce TV, PBS World.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24455796
> 
> 
> Oh I see Comcast will be adding HSN2, lol. I would lke to see FS2 HD and BeIN HD (english) also added, but that's just two, among many that Comcast could add. I would love to see Comcast add HRTV, MAV TV, GoL TV, WFN, Funimation, WGN, CNN International, Fashion TV, Fusion, and what about the subchannels that they still don't have, there's ION Life and Qubo, and Estrella TV. Then's there even more, COZI TV, get TV, Cool TV and Untamed Sports (which we both had), TUFF TV, Hot TV (old classics), Zuus Country, Punch TV, Bounce TV, PBS World.


What about JCTV or whatever it's called now? It's on 22.3 on antenna.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24455796
> 
> 
> Cool TV and Untamed Sports (which we both had)


We still do.


KVOS THECOOLTV is now KVOS Movies! - Channel 343

KFFV Untamed Sports - Channel 351


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefalcon2k*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24461823
> 
> 
> What about JCTV or whatever it's called now? It's on 22.3 on antenna.


The major-league Seattle stations (KING, KOMO, KIRO, KCTS, KCPQ, KONG, KZJO, KBTC and KUNS) are in demand enough that Comcast pays "retransmission consent" fees.


As for the other stations that aren't quite in such popular demand with viewers, stations can ask the FCC for "must carry" status. However, when "must carry" status is exercised, the FCC only mandates that cable ops carry the main (.1) channel, not the subchannels.


That is why you only receive KWPX's main channel (33.1 which is 3 or 103 on Comcast) and KTBW's main channel (20.1 which is 20 on Comcast). I imagine KTBW would really like Comcast to carry the other TBN channels (20.2, 20.3, 20.4 and 20.5) but there's really no way to force Comcast to add it to their system unless TBN actually paid some $$ to Comcast to add it.


KWBF 42.1 also is a "must carry" channel, but low-power stations such as KUSE-LP and KRUM-LD are exempt from the FCC "must carry" rules so they don't show up on Comcast at all.


I suspect KFFV pays a portion of their ad revenue to Comcast in order to have all of its subchannels carried on cable. That might be the case with KVOS as well. I presume that if KWPX wanted to pay Comcast a percentage of the stations' ad revenue to Comcast, we'd see ION Life and QUBO on cable.


As for CBUT, whenever Comcast or the previous cable op tried to cancel the channel, they faced letter-writing campaigns and petitions from angry subscribers who wanted at least one channel of Canadian TV.


Comcast actually pays "retransmission consent" fees to the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation for retransmitting this channel. The contract between Comcast and the CBC prohibits Comcast from "sim-subbing" or "blacking out" any CBUT programming. That's why you see "Jeopardy!" on both CBUT and KOMO, and why the CBC feed of the Olympics wasn't "blacked out" in favor of NBC's coverage.


From the early 1960s through the mid-1980s, there actually were THREE Canadian stations on local cable ops.


----------



## moresports

If you are correct, then I presume that KWPX pays Verizon FIOS and Tacoma's CLICK! to be on their systems. Now I can only speculate as to why they pay those two and not Comcast, is that these systems are further away from their OTA signal, which in turn gives their channels greater reach and probably not as expensive compared to having to pay Comcast.

The major-league Seattle stations (KING, KOMO, KIRO, KCTS, KCPQ, KONG, KZJO, KBTC and KUNS) are in demand enough that Comcast pays "retransmission consent" fees.


As for the other stations that aren't quite in such popular demand with viewers, stations can ask the FCC for "must carry" status. However, when "must carry" status is exercised, the FCC only mandates that cable ops carry the main (.1) channel, not the subchannels.


That is why you only receive KWPX's main channel (33.1 which is 3 or 103 on Comcast) and KTBW's main channel (20.1 which is 20 on Comcast). I imagine KTBW would really like Comcast to carry the other TBN channels (20.2, 20.3, 20.4 and 20.5) but there's really no way to force Comcast to add it to their system unless TBN actually paid some $$ to Comcast to add it.


KWBF 42.1 also is a "must carry" channel, but low-power stations such as KUSE-LP and KRUM-LD are exempt from the FCC "must carry" rules so they don't show up on Comcast at all.


I suspect KFFV pays a portion of their ad revenue to Comcast in order to have all of its subchannels carried on cable. That might be the case with KVOS as well. I presume that if KWPX wanted to pay Comcast a percentage of the stations' ad revenue to Comcast, we'd see ION Life and QUBO on cable.


As for CBUT, whenever Comcast or the previous cable op tried to cancel the channel, they faced letter-writing campaigns and petitions from angry subscribers who wanted at least one channel of Canadian TV.


Comcast actually pays "retransmission consent" fees to the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation for retransmitting this channel. The contract between Comcast and the CBC prohibits Comcast from "sim-subbing" or "blacking out" any CBUT programming. That's why you see "Jeopardy!" on both CBUT and KOMO, and why the CBC feed of the Olympics wasn't "blacked out" in favor of NBC's coverage.


From the early 1960s through the mid-1980s, there actually were THREE Canadian stations on local cable ops.[/quote]


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moresports*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24475472
> 
> 
> If you are correct, then I presume that KWPX pays Verizon FIOS and Tacoma's CLICK! to be on their systems. Now I can only speculate as to why they pay those two and not Comcast, is that these systems are further away from their OTA signal, which in turn gives their channels greater reach and probably not as expensive compared to having to pay Comcast..


[/quote]


KWPX and KTBW both have very powerful transmitters at very high tower locations. I don't think either station's OTA signal is weak in Frontier/Verizon territory (the northern part of the Eastside) or Click! territory (Tacoma, University Place, Fircrest). If FiOS and Click! are carrying the subchannels for KWPX and KTBW, they either are doing so voluntarily as part of their business model, or are receiving some sort of financial consideration for doing so.


So does FiOS and Click! carry QUBO (33.2), ION Life (33.3), Telemundo (33.7), Church Channel (20.2), JCTV (20.3), Enlace (20.4) and Smile of a Child (20.5)? I am sure many viewers actually might enjoy watching these specialty subchannels. Comcast certainly could add these 7 SD subchannels to their Limited Basic tier without unusual difficulty, but because the FCC doesn't mandate carriage of subchannels, Comcast presumably would like to receive some financial compensation for the "privilege".


Keep in mind that whenever cable and satellite ops are challenged by viewers when OTA broadcast stations are dropped from channel lineups - usually when it's an "out of market" station per the FCC's DMA maps but sometimes when these are OTA subchannels - the cable/satellite ops argue to the FCC and the courts that this is a "Freedom of Speech" issue. Comcast and their peers contend that they have the right to control what OTA stations and cable networks are offered unless forced by the "Must Carry" rule.


This also explains why some cable ops - notably smaller systems in rural areas like Sumas or Point Roberts - don't carry TVW and only offer one C-SPAN channel.

http://cityofsumas.homestead.com/tvchannels.html 
http://www.deltacable.com/cabledigitaltv/channelguidepointroberts.aspx# 


Sumas runs its own municipal cable system - *$36.95 per month for 57 channels*, their web site is vague about HD service. The Sumas cable system includes 4 Canadian OTA channels. Sumas does carry KTBW's 20.1, 20.3 and 20.5 (TBN, JCTV and Smile). Even though Sumas is technically within the Seattle DMA, their system does not carry KOMO 4.2 (This), KING 5.2 (Life), KIRO 7.2 (Retro), KCTS 9.2 or 9.3 (Create), or any channels or subchannels of KZJO, KBTC, KWPX, KWBF, KFFV or KUNS.


Point Roberts is serviced by Delta Cablevision (BC) - *$35.45 per month for 41 channels, $9.95/month for 13 more "expanded basic" channels*, not sure if there is an HD surcharge. The PR system includes 6 Canadian OTA channels. Again, while Point Roberts is technically within the Seattle DMA, their system does not carry KOMO 4.2 (This), KING 5.2 (Life), KIRO 7.2 (Retro), KCTS 9.2 or 9.3 (Create), or any of the various channels or subchannels for KTBW, KZJO, KBTC, KWPX, KWBF, KFFV or KUNS.


This underscores my point: cable ops can justify their channel lineups as "freedom of speech" issues. I am guessing that due to the extremely weak reception of the "must carry" minor-league stations, the FCC doesn't force the Sumas or PR cable two systems to offer those "must carry" stations.


I know this "freedom of speech" issue is counterintuitive, but it's shown up many times in FCC administrative rulings. Both the Sumas and PR cable systems do seem to offer very good "bang for the buck" for the consumer compared to Comcast's regular prices for similar service levels.


----------



## synch22

Limited basic customer Seattle here. Where did 112 move to, it uses to be a local public station showed food shows etc. Its now a Spanish station.

TIA.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synch22*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24480227
> 
> 
> Limited basic customer Seattle here. Where did 112 move to, it uses to be a local public station showed food shows etc. Its now a Spanish station.
> 
> TIA.



That's KCTS Create and they moved it to 336.


----------



## Kipa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24480414
> 
> 
> That's KCTS Create and they moved it to 336.



Was 112 HD? 336 is not.


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16040_40#post_24506116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hidesertforester*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24480414
> 
> 
> That's KCTS Create and they moved it to 336.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was 112 HD? 336 is not.
Click to expand...

AFAIK none of the KCTS sub channels are HD.


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24506143
> 
> 
> AFAIK none of the KCTS sub channels are HD.


Correct, only 9.1 is HD. Thinking about the different subchannels for other channels ... I believe they're all in SD, of course with the exemption of the ".1" channel (except for channels like KTBW & KFFV).


----------



## hergertr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16020#post_24395575
> 
> 
> No - the X1 boxes cost the same as the old boxes. When I ordered my X1 box, the customer service rep told me that Comcast wants to get everybody off the legacy equipment as soon as they can manage (I'm sure it will take a long time) because the X1 is so much easier to update / upgrade / diagnose than the old boxes.
> 
> 
> Yes, there are analog jacks. Check out this X1 User's Guide ( http://cim-cim-images.cdn2.comcast.net/CTV02/Comcast_CIM_Internal_Ingest_Browse_Videos/10/337/FINAL_2014_Q1_MPK_X1_0114.pdf )
> 
> 
> I got my X1 a week ago - a DVR and two satellite boxes. I really love the new interface and at least the DVR box works great (I assume the other boxes work fine - I haven't heard any complaints from my daughter - I just haven't used them myself).



If Comcast wants to have us update from the legacy DVR's to the X1 boxes, why do they charge $50 to install? It appears there are no additional charges on your monthly bill when you upgrade. I have never had a problem installing any of their equipment. I do understand they want to also replace other satellite boxes. The last time they did that, I couldn't get them to work even after a truck roll to my house because the wiring in my house wouldn't transmit the recordings on my DVR to the satellite boxes. I can't justify paying $50 for something I know I can install myself and call to have it activated.


----------



## jhachey

There are at least two factors for the truck roll:


You need a filter at the connection to your house to prevent the MOCA networking signals between your boxes from being broadcast to your neighbors.
The X1 boxes are much more sensitive to signal quality than the old boxes. Presumably, this is at least in part due to the fact that the download the guide data etc. in real time using IP, rather than downloading everything to the box and storing it there.


I had the whole-home DVR set up already and thought I had a good-quality signal at my house, so I figured that the X1 install would be a quick in and out for the installer. Instead, he changed the MOCA filter that had been installed when I got my older whole-home DVR, he replaced every splitter and every fitting outside my house, and replaced the signal amplifier that had been installed years ago. He must have ended up at the house for the better part of two hours.


Was this overkill? I don't know. I do know that I have read on some forums about some complaints of slow responsiveness of the X1 boxes and other postings saying that the boxes are fine as long as you've got a good signal. I can tell you that if my signal was anything less than perfect before, I'm sure it's perfect now and I'm glad the installer took the extra time to make sure everything was just so.


As a bonus, I requested the X1 last fall when there was a waiting list for the boxes. At that time, Comcast was waiving the install fee to compensate people for having to wait. I ended up waiting for about three months, but at least I got my install for free and by the time I got my boxes Comcast had rolled out the so-called X2 version of the guide, which has more features and is more stable than previous X1 guide releases.


I've had the X1 for five weeks now. I really like it. It's better than the old guide on so many levels and the ability to set and delete recordings from the satellite boxes is really nice too. I only see the X1 getting better as Comcast makes more refinements and develops new apps.


----------



## Lionanimal

Tivo shows some comcast channel changes in Lynnwood 98036 (Snohomish county) on April 10, 2014:


Add. Hsn-2. 97

Nicktop 127

Elrey137

big10wa 404

Csnnwhd2 617

Big10wh 632

depelus 741

canal11 769


----------



## Lionanimal

Is there any hope comcast snohomish county washington state will add fox-sports-2-hd, be-in-sports hd. Univision deportes ?


----------



## Dartman

Here in Portland they gave me a big DCH 3200 for free and they still aren't charging me for it. If I could get another for free I'd do it. They are not very sensitive to bad signals and I didn't have to pay extra to plug it in. I won't get a X1 box if they try that 50 for install then try that to charge rent on top of it.

Been using a Samsung 530 cable box/media player and it works well except for on demand but they charge 9.95 digital outlet fee on it which is a bogus cable card fee, all the outlets are digital









Anyways wishing you guys luck with the new boxes and watch this thread for things that will make it to Portland soon.


----------



## vbjd1111

My X1 sign up experience today:


Contacted Comcast via chat feature to sign up. After some time with a help tech, I was transferred to Sales. Eventually, they said that they could not sign me up because I was not a Triple Play customer (I have the so-called Double Play of Internet and TV).


I then explored the cost of signing up for Triple Play, and (perhaps not a surprise) it's actually cheaper to get Triple Play over next two years. Their current rate of ($99 good for 12 months and $119 good for next 12, minimum 2 year sign up) replaces my current $69.49 for TV and $51.95 for Internet, plus I can then drop my CenturyLink ~$50/mo. Other cost advantage is that I currently have 2 DVRs, I can go down to 1 and use the so-called Mini Player in the other room to access the DVR as needed, saving another $8 or so monthly.


Best part -- they scheduled installation for next Monday. Didn't ask about installation charge but it's worth it to get quick service, IMHO.


----------



## vbjd1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbjd1111*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16050#post_24610887
> 
> 
> My X1 sign up experience today:
> 
> 
> Contacted Comcast via chat feature to sign up. After some time with a help tech, I was transferred to Sales. Eventually, they said that they could not sign me up because I was not a Triple Play customer (I have the so-called Double Play of Internet and TV).
> 
> 
> I then explored the cost of signing up for Triple Play, and (perhaps not a surprise) it's actually cheaper to get Triple Play over next two years. Their current rate of ($99 good for 12 months and $119 good for next 12, minimum 2 year sign up) replaces my current $69.49 for TV and $51.95 for Internet, plus I can then drop my CenturyLink ~$50/mo. Other cost advantage is that I currently have 2 DVRs, I can go down to 1 and use the so-called Mini Player in the other room to access the DVR as needed, saving another $8 or so monthly.
> 
> 
> Best part -- they scheduled installation for next Monday. Didn't ask about installation charge but it's worth it to get quick service, IMHO.



Monday update -- the installer did not show. I then spent 75 minutes on the phone clarifying the following:


1. I was never scheduled for an appointment.

2. My service was never changed.

3. The package quoted to me was not really available.

4. They could not get me a new time or confirmed change in service because of "error messages."


Obviously, very frustrating. I am waiting on a callback from a supervisor for what I was quoted in the call -- $129 per month at Preferred tier (net is $12 more a month than what I was quoted last week), plus 3 free months of SHO/HBO (to which I already subscribe) and waived $99 "upgrade charge." There is also a $35 installation charge for X1 and another $35 installation charge for phone never quoted to me in prior call. Could not get that waived, though I am still trying.


----------



## hergertr

Based on the reply below, I went ahead and ordered the X1 DVR and had it installed yesterday. The tech was here for almost 4 hours as he had to do quite a bit of rewiring. He did install one amplifier to replace one I had. A previous attempt (prior to X1 being available) to install of the DVR anywhere did not work because it was going through too many of my self installed line amplifiers. The install charge was only $25 but I had to commit for 2 years. There isn't an obvious way to control my receiver for audio but I did find the right access code and was able to input it so I have on\off capability and volume control making it acceptable to my wife. The one thing I would like to be able to do is program the colored (A-D) buttons on the remote. I found the C button brings up the sports listing with scores on all of the remotes. On the main DVR the A button brings up the settings screen also. I asked the tech if they could be programmed and he wasn't aware of anything about that.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhachey*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16050#post_24540038
> 
> 
> There are at least two factors for the truck roll:
> 
> 
> You need a filter at the connection to your house to prevent the MOCA networking signals between your boxes from being broadcast to your neighbors.
> The X1 boxes are much more sensitive to signal quality than the old boxes. Presumably, this is at least in part due to the fact that the download the guide data etc. in real time using IP, rather than downloading everything to the box and storing it there.
> 
> 
> I had the whole-home DVR set up already and thought I had a good-quality signal at my house, so I figured that the X1 install would be a quick in and out for the installer. Instead, he changed the MOCA filter that had been installed when I got my older whole-home DVR, he replaced every splitter and every fitting outside my house, and replaced the signal amplifier that had been installed years ago. He must have ended up at the house for the better part of two hours.
> 
> 
> Was this overkill? I don't know. I do know that I have read on some forums about some complaints of slow responsiveness of the X1 boxes and other postings saying that the boxes are fine as long as you've got a good signal. I can tell you that if my signal was anything less than perfect before, I'm sure it's perfect now and I'm glad the installer took the extra time to make sure everything was just so.
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I requested the X1 last fall when there was a waiting list for the boxes. At that time, Comcast was waiving the install fee to compensate people for having to wait. I ended up waiting for about three months, but at least I got my install for free and by the time I got my boxes Comcast had rolled out the so-called X2 version of the guide, which has more features and is more stable than previous X1 guide releases.
> 
> 
> I've had the X1 for five weeks now. I really like it. It's better than the old guide on so many levels and the ability to set and delete recordings from the satellite boxes is really nice too. I only see the X1 getting better as Comcast makes more refinements and develops new apps.


----------



## sievers

Anyone know why we don't get the Chicago superstation WGN here in Seattle? Seems like most other regions have had this for a while.


----------



## jhachey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hergertr*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16050#post_24643116
> 
> 
> Based on the reply below, I went ahead and ordered the X1 DVR and had it installed yesterday. The tech was here for almost 4 hours as he had to do quite a bit of rewiring. He did install one amplifier to replace one I had. A previous attempt (prior to X1 being available) to install of the DVR anywhere did not work because it was going through too many of my self installed line amplifiers. The install charge was only $25 but I had to commit for 2 years. There isn't an obvious way to control my receiver for audio but I did find the right access code and was able to input it so I have on\off capability and volume control making it acceptable to my wife. The one thing I would like to be able to do is program the colored (A-D) buttons on the remote. I found the C button brings up the sports listing with scores on all of the remotes. On the main DVR the A button brings up the settings screen also. I asked the tech if they could be programmed and he wasn't aware of anything about that.


I'm not aware of the remote being programmable. An explanation of what the buttons do can be found at http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/xr2-xfinity-tv-remote/ 


More useful is knowing that you can program the box to change the skip duration associated with the PageUp PageDown buttons ( http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-program-a-30-second-skip-button-for-xfinity-x1/ ). Unfortunately, doing this means you lose the five-minute skip. Unfortunately you can't have both, but if you're only going to have one, you want the 30-second skip. The nice part is that the skip works with OnDemand offerings.


----------



## Nausicaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionanimal*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16050#post_24594575
> 
> 
> Is there any hope comcast snohomish county washington state will add fox-sports-2-hd, be-in-sports hd. Univision deportes ?



Are those channels available on any Comcast region in Western Washington?


Supposedly FOX and Comcast came to a deal over a year ago for Comcast to carry all the FOX channels (including FSN2)...


----------



## thefalcon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sievers*  /t/253006/seattle-wa-comcast/16050#post_24643919
> 
> 
> Anyone know why we don't get the Chicago superstation WGN here in Seattle? Seems like most other regions have had this for a while.


Superstation WGN is available on Wave Broadband, and has been for many years. It's a channel I definitely love (when I'm able to watch it). It doesn't hurt to keep requesting it. I've been pushing for Boomerang for many years on Comcast as well.


----------



## levibluewa

Falcon - the latest bill insert indicated BOOMERANGHD (659) beginning June 17th. No indication on package tier. The HD version is NOT available via DISH or Directv! However, WGNHD is on both, not in the basic tiers.


PROOF I NEED MY GLASSES CHANGED & SO MUCH FOR WISHFUL THINKING...NOT BOOMERANGHD, BLOOMBERGHD...Personally, I would have preferred BOOMERANGHD!


----------



## levibluewa

706-WEAHD-Just noticed today that they've installed a weather star on the HD feed - north sound...Bham,Lynden,Anacortes, Mt.Vernon....


----------



## levibluewa

Noticed today that WEATHERSCAN (101) is gone...probably because they paid the bucks for the HD weatherstar for the WEATHERCHANNEL that doesn't do weather any more.


----------



## Mike777

My Silicon Dust HD Prime plus Comcast cable card suddenly stopped getting a bunch of stations. The only ESPN I get, in either HD or SD, is the one that is part of my "sports package" upgrade. All the rest are gone. As is a big bunch of channels between 645 and 668, including stuff like MSNBC, AMC (both HD and SD) and a bunch of others I really like. All my premium channels work just fine, stuff like HBO HD channels. Called tech support and they reset my cable card a couple of times, no luck. So it is only functioning on some of the channels, maybe 75%.

I don't think this has anything to do with hardware. I think Comcast hosed my subscription information. Next I'll call the cable card activation place and see if I can get it straightened out. When I setup the cable card intitially, it took many phone calls to get it setup. One of the techs specifically said my subscription was different in one area of the system than what it should be and what the Comcast people were seeing when they tried to help me. I don't trust Comcast further than I can spit. I think they would love to get rid of the cable cards and force everyone to rent their DVRs for more money.

UPDATE: Called the special cable card activation line and they didn't solve the problem. So I will try another card.

One plus though, I was on the help line so long that the tech ended up resetting some of my cable TV packages, for instance HBO for $15 for eight year promo, so I am going to save close to $20 per month, which means I could get a DVR and still try to get my HD Prime working correctly. Maybe I will pickup the DVR and get an extra cable card to try out.


----------



## Mike777

I think the problem with my HD Prime is that Comcast has misclassified the cable that comes out of my condo dues. My condo association has always paid for cable TV, what we used to call "expanded basic" a few years ago. I looked at last years condo statement and we were paying at least $40 per month and maybe closer to $50 per month per unit. Will Comcast in all their stingy wisdom has decided to classify this as "limited landlord." The cost of true limited cable is less than $20 per month, maybe around $17, and it doesn't include many of my favorites, like ESPN, PAC12, MSNBC, AMC, Comedy Network, and a bunch other ones, basically channels between 29 and 69, and the HD version, and a few others. So Comcast cut off those channels, which my condo dues is paying for, and they also cut out the HD versions too! So that is why I think my HD Prime suddenly stopped getting those channels.

Isn't it funny how Comcast always seems to err on the side screwing the customer?

BTW, in the six years I have lived here, I have always upgraded the basic condo provided cable with digital, including converter boxes, DVR and lately the HD Prime. The HD Prime was working perfectly until they misclassified the arrangement with my condo association as "limited basic" instead of more pricey version.


----------



## thefalcon2k

levibluewa said:


> Falcon - the latest bill insert indicated BOOMERANGHD (659) beginning June 17th. No indication on package tier. The HD version is NOT available via DISH or Directv! However, WGNHD is on both, not in the basic tiers.
> 
> PROOF I NEED MY GLASSES CHANGED & SO MUCH FOR WISHFUL THINKING...NOT BOOMERANGHD, BLOOMBERGHD...Personally, I would have preferred BOOMERANGHD!


Yes, Boomerang would be so awesome to have! Oh, how I miss that channel! And, in Bremerton ... 659 is Spike TV in HD. Need to check that channel number for Bloomberg HD again.


----------



## CyberDave

Mike777 said:


> I think the problem with my HD Prime is that Comcast has misclassified the cable that comes out of my condo dues. My condo association has always paid for cable TV, what we used to call "expanded basic" a few years ago. I looked at last years condo statement and we were paying at least $40 per month and maybe closer to $50 per month per unit. Will Comcast in all their stingy wisdom has decided to classify this as "limited landlord." The cost of true limited cable is less than $20 per month, maybe around $17, and it doesn't include many of my favorites, like ESPN, PAC12, MSNBC, AMC, Comedy Network, and a bunch other ones, basically channels between 29 and 69, and the HD version, and a few others. So Comcast cut off those channels, which my condo dues is paying for, and they also cut out the HD versions too! So that is why I think my HD Prime suddenly stopped getting those channels.
> 
> Isn't it funny how Comcast always seems to err on the side screwing the customer?
> 
> BTW, in the six years I have lived here, I have always upgraded the basic condo provided cable with digital, including converter boxes, DVR and lately the HD Prime. The HD Prime was working perfectly until they misclassified the arrangement with my condo association as "limited basic" instead of more pricey version.


I'm in the same boat...live in a condo building (but I rent a unit), and sometime since last Wednesday my TiVo Premiere with M-Stream CableCard can't tune into a lot of the channels it used to (I have Digital Preferred). The strange thing is, the channels I can tune to don't correspond to any of the tiers on (I can still pick up some of the Digital Preferred channels).

I checked my last bill and I see both Landlord Limited Cable and Digital Preferred as distinct items (but that doesn't preclude something changing since the statement was created, or something getting messed up on the back end).

Comcast Digital 05/27 - 06/26 18.00
Preferred Includes: Digital Preferred, On
Demand and 1 Standard Digital Converter
and Remote
Landlord Limited Cable 05/27 - 06/26 0.00​
For some of the channels I no longer get, my TiVo says "You do not currently subscribe to this channel", for others it states it's having a problem tuning.

Guess I need to give them a call tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## Mike777

Yep, Comcast is totally screwing people who have landlord paid basic cable. They are now calling it "limited" cable, even though most people are paying way more than limited cable for the service. Ends up there are now two limited cable plan. One is useless, less than $20 but only includes about ten stations. The other one is digital limited and includes a few more stations. This is around $35 per month. My condo association is paying more than this per user, and we have always had what is known as expanded basic. 

If you don't think this is serious, here are the channels I don't get anymore with my cable card which was working fine June 11, but stopped getting these channels on June 12th. BTW, I have a Digital Preferred subscription.

I think Comcast is playing semantic games with the word "limited" to put the screws to people for more money, even though I pay for a digital package.

None of these channels come in, either SD or HD, with my HD Prime:

ROOT
ESPN
ESPN2
Speed
NBC Sports
Food
Travel
History
TLC
Nick
Cartoon
Animal Planet
CNN
CNN HM
CNBC
MSNBC
Fox News
TRU
Oxygen
Lifetime
A&E
FX
TNT
TBS
BET
Spike
SYFY
Comedy Central
CMT
VH1
MTV
MTV2
E
Bravo
AMC
HGTV

Now do you understand why cable card users are pissed, at least the ones like me who pay part of our cable bill through our condo association.

No wonder Comcast is the most hated company in the US. The channels I just listed are the heart and soul of cable TV channels. They took the best and left the [email protected], unless you pay for extra things like HBO or the Sports Package, then you can get that.

PS, you do know Comcast is completely privately owned which means they don't have to answer to no one. A shark has way more integrity than Comcast. The cable companies should be regulated like a utility. After all they pretty much are guaranteed no other cable competition.


----------



## CyberDave

Mike777 said:


> Yep, Comcast is totally screwing people who have landlord paid basic cable. They are now calling it "limited" cable, even though most people are paying way more than limited cable for the service. Ends up there are now two limited cable plan. One is useless, less than $20 but only includes about ten stations. The other one is digital limited and includes a few more stations. This is around $35 per month. My condo association is paying more than this per user, and we have always had what is known as expanded basic.
> 
> If you don't think this is serious, here are the channels I don't get anymore with my cable card which was working fine June 11, but stopped getting these channels on June 12th. BTW, I have a Digital Preferred subscription.
> 
> I think Comcast is playing semantic games with the word "limited" to put the screws to people for more money, even though I pay for a digital package.
> 
> None of these channels come in, either SD or HD, with my HD Prime:
> 
> ROOT
> ESPN
> ESPN2
> Speed
> NBC Sports
> Food
> Travel
> History
> TLC
> Nick
> Cartoon
> Animal Planet
> CNN
> CNN HM
> CNBC
> MSNBC
> Fox News
> TRU
> Oxygen
> Lifetime
> A&E
> FX
> TNT
> TBS
> BET
> Spike
> SYFY
> Comedy Central
> CMT
> VH1
> MTV
> MTV2
> E
> Bravo
> AMC
> HGTV
> 
> Now do you understand why cable card users are pissed, at least the ones like me who pay part of our cable bill through our condo association.
> 
> No wonder Comcast is the most hated company in the US. The channels I just listed are the heart and soul of cable TV channels. They took the best and left the [email protected], unless you pay for extra things like HBO or the Sports Package, then you can get that.
> 
> PS, you do know Comcast is completely privately owned which means they don't have to answer to no one. A shark has way more integrity than Comcast. The cable companies should be regulated like a utility. After all they pretty much are guaranteed no other cable competition.


Not that I don't enjoy a good rant against Comcast (I was prepared to write one myself, after I talked to someone at Comcast Support who apparently didn't know what a TiVo was), but I went to the service center in north Seattle today (I live fairly close to it) and after a 20 minute wait I swapped out my CableCard, took it home, inserted it into my TiVo, called the activation number, and a couple minutes later I was able to view all my channels again. I don't know how CableCards go bad since there's not that much to them (maybe a bad firmware update was pushed out and bricked my card, or maybe it was just old...I've had it for probably 5 or 6 years), but that seems to be all my problem was.


----------



## Mike777

Thanks for the tip, I'll stop by Comcast tomorrow and get an extra card to test out. When I did this a couple of years ago, it took three cards before I got a good one. 

I think Comcast probably targeted older cards for elimination. How else would the same thing happen to you on the same exact day? They know the precise MAC address of every single card.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Mike777 said:


> ROOT
> ESPN
> ESPN2
> Speed
> NBC Sports
> Food
> Travel
> History
> TLC
> Nick
> Cartoon
> Animal Planet
> CNN
> CNN HM
> CNBC
> MSNBC
> Fox News
> TRU
> Oxygen
> Lifetime
> A&E
> FX
> TNT
> TBS
> BET
> Spike
> SYFY
> Comedy Central
> CMT
> VH1
> MTV
> MTV2
> E
> Bravo
> AMC
> HGTV


Just for clarification to others following this thread, these are the extra channels besides your locals in a digital economy plan. Limited basic gives you the locals (in HD too) as well as ION, Discovery Channel, TWC, CBUT and a few others as well as most of the sub channels we used to get on QAM. I would have guessed it was your cablecard also.


----------



## Mike777

Swapped out the cable card with my HD Prime and I now get all the channels I was missing. Unfortunately, I don't get HBO, Encore or MGM, which I do indeed subscribe to, and were working perfectly fine with the other card. Subscription issue that will need to get resolved. The guy on the cable card activation side told me to call my local number for this issue since my cable card is indeed working. I called them and they hung up on me twice after I mentioned "cable card." I had this problem before and it was solved by the cable card activation line, not the local one, so I'll try again later. Tired of being on the phone right now. So glad I waited until Game of Thrones season ended.


----------



## Mike777

Swapped out the cable card on my HD Prime and same thing. I get all the channels except the premium channels. No HBO, Encore or MGM. This is cable card number two since the one I had stopped working correctly after two years. I was hoping I would get better odds than one out of three, but it looks like two for two that won't fully validate is what I might get.

I'm almost thinking of just giving up and using my Comcast box for HBO with OnDemand. I can still use my HD Prime for a DVR with everything else. Probably I'll give it one more try when I call in, or maybe she is right and if I wait, the channels will show, but I don't think so. Or maybe I'll try one more card after this. 

The good news is my HD Prime paid for itself over one year ago because no Comcast DVR rental. And it still works for most channels.


----------



## Jim S

Mike777 said:


> Swapped out the cable card on my HD Prime and same thing. I get all the channels except the premium channels. No HBO, Encore or MGM. This is cable card number two since the one I had stopped working correctly after two years. I was hoping I would get better odds than one out of three, but it looks like two for two that won't fully validate is what I might get.
> 
> I'm almost thinking of just giving up and using my Comcast box for HBO with OnDemand. I can still use my HD Prime for a DVR with everything else. Probably I'll give it one more try when I call in, or maybe she is right and if I wait, the channels will show, but I don't think so. Or maybe I'll try one more card after this.
> 
> The good news is my HD Prime paid for itself over one year ago because no Comcast DVR rental. And it still works for most channels.


I had this issue with my HDHR Prime. I called in and the tech determined that the device (don't remember if it was the Prime device no. or the cablecard) had not been properly registered to my account by Comcast.


----------



## olyteddy

I'm a little lot disappointed that they decided to go with the west coast feeds for some of the HD channels that are currently on Eastern time. It was good to either watch shows early or record them and watch with commercial skip.


----------



## User7007

Hey Guys, 


Had a quick question on the Audio stream, for 24 Series Season 9 Which just concluded last night....I am a Comcast Subscriber in Seattle and have a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver and it seemed like the center channel dialogue was not as strong as when I play say a Blu-Ray Movie running thru the same setup....??


It looks like the source signal was Dolby Digital and I was running the Audio using the "Direct" setting which should not manipulate the audio in any form or fashion...Could this simply be a Comcast issue with how they process, and or send their audio signal with the broadcast stream? I even did a little comparison test with a friend of mine who is a Direct TV Subscriber running his sound thru a Yamaha Receiver and the dialogue was way more prominent thru his center channel than mine....


With my setup you could hardly hear anything coming from my center channel, the dialogue was coming more from my front left and right speakers and I made sure I was not running "Stereo" on my X1 DVR and My Receiver...


Even after I manually went into the receiver settings and upped the volume....There was no improvement...


Any Suggestions or thoughts? Did anyone else experience this with their Cable provider?


----------



## synch22

Is anyone having problems with komo and pixelation? Nothing has changes on my end suddenly this channel is not operating right. 

CH 104 here in Seattle.


----------



## olyteddy

synch22 said:


> Is anyone having problems with komo and pixelation? Nothing has changes on my end suddenly this channel is not operating right.
> 
> CH 104 here in Seattle.


Last night. Tonight it's OK again. I had to watch Jeopardy in SD!


----------



## hergertr

*Comcast Customer Service*

Given the recent problem with Comcast Customer Service (see Ryan trying to disconnect his Comcast service), I thought I should comment on a recent incident I had and rant about it. Last week I received my monthly bill with a nearly $50 increase. Upon investigation, I found the additional charges were in the Partial Month Charges & Credits. There was an additional $56.33 charge for "Adjustments for discounts removed" and they backed out $33.78 for "Adjustments for discounts added". A service discount of $29.96 was now applied instead of $49.96 for my HD Preferred XF service, accounting for most of the change. Assuming this was all about a promotion running out, I made my usual call to customer service to see if I could get other promotions. Upon reaching customer service I was told that the promotion had run out and they had missed applying it the previous month and that accounted for the partial month charges. I have recently upgraded to X1 service and was told there would be no change to my rates. I was then told I was under contract for the next two years by agreeing to the X1 service. I then asked how could my rates go up when under contract. After some more discussion about that I was asked to be put on hold. After waiting for nearly 5 minutes, Amy came on the line and asked what she could do for me. I replied I had been speaking with another CSR about my bill. She then acknowledged that and offered to put me back to my old rate. I said that would be satisfactory. Amy then asked me how satisfied I was. I pointed out there was some good and bad the good being the offer she just gave me and the bad; the billing system and the effort to correct problems when being billed ahead and trying to catch up. I then pointed out the customer service problem Ryan had with trying to disconnect his service. She acknowledged that. I then went on the complain about the billing system. Given that everything is billed a month ahead and any changes are added and subtracted post event, it takes an accounting background to figure it out, thus my confusion in many instances and I assume for many others. Amy said she was sorry about that. I then complained about the recent shift of HD channels from east coast to west coast feeds. I pointed out that several programs my wife and I regularly watch would be aired at convenient times with the east coast feed and now they would have to be recorded and watched the next day. This was after receiving the e-mail proclaiming the "good news" about the shift. Having the ability to watch favorite shows 3 hours earlier was a convenience we very much enjoyed. Amy also said she was sorry about that. Given Amy's earlier question about how satisfied I was showed there is concern about customer service (CYA), but when confronted with real issues CSR's aren't able to do anything other say they are sorry. The follow-up phone calls conducting satisfaction surveys only ask about how the CSR did and doesn't address the real issues of how they can improve customer service. Recent phone calls for technical support and being directed to outsourced CSR's has made me even more skeptical about their commitment to customer service. The practice of offering promotions for a limited time and then increasing the bill when it runs out with no notification to customer also raises much confusion. Over all I am satisfied with the product being delivered to my home, I just wish it didn't cost so much. Given the level of advertising on all media and the great promotions they offer to new customers, there is a lot of room to lower costs to the customer. Other than satellite I don't have any other choice when it comes to TV and Internet service at the level Comcast provides. Given a choice, there is no question I would switch. Given the monopoly Comcast enjoys in unincorporated King County where I live, doesn't leave much room for improvement to customer service or competition in the rates.


----------



## Point and Click

Like any good hoarder, I have accumulated several dozen fake-debit-card bonus incentives from Xfinity in denominations of $99 to $250. I've thought about showing up at the local store and demanding face value for all of them added together while pretending to be mentally challenged. They could either humor me by accepting a couple cards or just call security and give me the bum's rush.

Not to be outdone, Dish Network has sent me numerous _pictures of_ a Mastercard debit card issued to a Mr. Cardholder with more modest values of $25 to $75.

Yeah, I also save the fake car keys that those guys who organize the fly-by-night parking lot sales extravaganzas mail out.

I feel a grudging loyalty to Ma Bell and I will probably get Xfinity when the time is right_. _"Conan" is archived online but I'd rather see it as broadcast and I miss the Discovery channel.


----------



## Ric Crowe

*Alternative cable co besides Comcast?*

I live in W. Seattle, we have had 9 site outages over 3 hours long in the past 4 months. No credits either, even though I have asked for credit. Anyone know if Fios is available in Seattle, or are we stuck with a monopoly of just comcast. I use the internet connection for work, so that is why I can't go CenturyLink, too slow.
I was business class, they changed it without contacting me, I am just so frustrated with this company. Definitaly not the service I am paying for. Any ideas?
Thanks for listening to me rant.


----------



## Dartman

The cable co's agreed to carve up areas and not poach each others areas so it's hard to get anything but some sort of dish. My friend found out FIOS will come to his house in east county of Portland Oregon, but he had to do it in a backhand way and specifically request FIOS TV and internet or they were going to give him some sort of dish for the TV part.
I would love to get it here but pretty sure I can't as he was barely within their boundaries and at first they refused to give him the full FIOS service rather then just the net.
He's been real happy with it and they also uses QAM encrypted standard cable so he bought a few of the 4 tuner internal cable card solutions Ceton offers, I use a HD HomeRun Prime with my Comcast and would want to be able to continue to use it and not rent anything from them I don't have too, plus have total control over my recordings.
Have no clue if it's offered there but if your in the middle of their locked down service area I doubt it, but good luck, maybe you'll get lucky like my friend did.


----------



## pastiche

Ric Crowe said:


> Anyone know if Fios is available in Seattle, or are we stuck with a monopoly of just comcast. I use the internet connection for work, so that is why I can't go CenturyLink, too slow.


FiOS is only in the suburban/exurban areas where Frontier's the phone company rather than CenturyLink.

In some parts of the city, Comcast and Wave are both available, but the overlap is mostly limited to Capitol and Queen Anne hills. This map shows the both the franchise boundaries and overlaps.


----------



## Ric Crowe

pastiche said:


> FiOS is only in the suburban/exurban areas where Frontier's the phone company rather than CenturyLink.
> 
> In some parts of the city, Comcast and Wave are both available, but the overlap is mostly limited to Capitol and Queen Anne hills. This map shows the both the franchise boundaries and overlaps.


Thanks for the map and info, looks like I'm stuck with the monopoly called crapcast, at least until I retire next year, than I won't care about the speed for work.


----------



## pastiche

Ric Crowe said:


> Thanks for the map and info, looks like I'm stuck with the monopoly called crapcast, at least until I retire next year, than I won't care about the speed for work.


This week, CenturyLink announced FTTH w/ speeds up to 1Gb for in a few cities, including Seattle.

This P-I article indicates that it will be available in West Seattle (as well as Ballard, Beacon Hill, and the CD.)


----------



## Ric Crowe

pastiche said:


> This week, CenturyLink announced FTTH w/ speeds up to 1Gb for in a few cities, including Seattle.
> 
> This P-I article indicates that it will be available in West Seattle (as well as Ballard, Beacon Hill, and the CD.)


Thanks pastiche, I added my name to the notify when available. Appreciate it.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Can you add the sports package to the Internet Plus plan? (Limited Basic, HBO + Internet)


----------



## olyteddy

Anyone else getting a crummy pixelated stuttering picture on KCPQ HD during the SeaHawks game?


----------



## happybelly

olyteddy said:


> Anyone else getting a crummy pixelated stuttering picture on KCPQ HD during the SeaHawks game?



Yep, in the Olympia area.


----------



## olyteddy

Xfinity website says 'outage'. Might be solved by midnight...


----------



## pastiche

I noticed when paying this month's bill that WGN is being launched on channel 128 on Tuesday (12/16.)

It's SD-only, and it's about 35 years late, but if it means that next season I don't have to wait an extra day for Manhattan to show up on Hulu, I'll take it.


----------



## jeff28

What good is an SD channel anymore? Not even in my universe of watchable content. I don't get it.



pastiche said:


> I noticed when paying this month's bill that WGN is being launched on channel 128 on Tuesday (12/16.)
> 
> It's SD-only, and it's about 35 years late, but if it means that next season I don't have to wait an extra day for Manhattan to show up on Hulu, I'll take it.


----------



## jhachey

Speaking of SD channels, does anyone know why Northwest Cable News is SD only? All of the cable providers that carry NWCN seem to have them on Channel 99 or less (http://static.nwcn.com/programming-guide/) which seems to suggest that nobody carries them in HD.

It's hard to believe that NWCN operates in SD when all of their affiliated local stations went HD years ago. However, it's also hard to believe that Comcast and others would only carry the SD signal if HD was available.

There are times when I'd sure like to tune in to NWCN, but the SD signal is just unbearable to watch.


----------



## artshotwell

jhachey said:


> Speaking of SD channels, does anyone know why Northwest Cable News is SD only? All of the cable providers that carry NWCN seem to have them on Channel 99 or less (http://static.nwcn.com/programming-guide/) which seems to suggest that nobody carries them in HD.
> 
> It's hard to believe that NWCN operates in SD when all of their affiliated local stations went HD years ago. However, it's also hard to believe that Comcast and others would only carry the SD signal if HD was available.
> 
> There are times when I'd sure like to tune in to NWCN, but the SD signal is just unbearable to watch.


KING5 operates NWCN. Surprising they're in SD. Never did understand that.


----------



## pastiche

artshotwell said:


> KING5 operates NWCN. Surprising they're in SD. Never did understand that.


It would seem likely that the source feed is HD at this point, especially since it's in 16:9 480i OTA in Boise (instead of the 4:3 480i it is on cable.)

http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=station_search&callsign=KTVB


----------



## jhachey

pastiche said:


> It would seem likely that the source feed is HD at this point, especially since it's in 16:9 480i OTA in Boise (instead of the 4:3 480i it is on cable.)
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=station_search&callsign=KTVB


I actually found a Facebook page for NWCN and asked about HD. They responded quickly with "Nobody wants it more than us and we are working on it. We are hoping sometime next year".

Given that their base of operations is KING5 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwest_Cable_News), it's hard to understand why the switch to HD is so slow.


----------



## artshotwell

jhachey said:


> I actually found a Facebook page for NWCN and asked about HD. They responded quickly with "Nobody wants it more than us and we are working on it. We are hoping sometime next year".
> 
> Given that their base of operations is KING5 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwest_Cable_News), it's hard to understand why the switch to HD is so slow.


A limiting factor could be they're still using old analog switchers in an analog control room. For most TV stations, the biggest expense is moving from analog switchers, CG, and other control room equip to digital.


----------



## snokarver

This has been a pretty continual problem for quite some time, but I can't get KING 5 to come in on my Hauppauge cable card tuner. I'm using it with Windows 8.1 and MCE. Anyone know how to get it working? It used to be off and on, before encryption came and I got that tuner. But in the past few months, it just never comes in.

Thanks


----------



## Jim S

Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the station. Not having any issues with an HDHR prime/cable card, Win7, MCE.


----------



## olyteddy

snokarver said:


> This has been a pretty continual problem for quite some time, but I can't get KING 5 to come in on my Hauppauge cable card tuner. I'm using it with Windows 8.1 and MCE. Anyone know how to get it working? It used to be off and on, before encryption came and I got that tuner. But in the past few months, it just never comes in.
> 
> Thanks


According to my HDHR Prime Channel 105 here in Thurston County is at 129 MHz. Maybe Jim S would check King counties allocation. I recall from my Cable Tech days there's a paging service that operates around that frequency. Perhaps you have an ingress problem and some radio signal is stepping on CH 105.


----------



## Jim S

olyteddy said:


> According to my HDHR Prime Channel 105 here in Thurston County is at 129 MHz. Maybe Jim S would check King counties allocation. I recall from my Cable Tech days there's a paging service that operates around that frequency. Perhaps you have an ingress problem and some radio signal is stepping on CH 105.


Also at 129 MHz


----------



## hergertr

*1080p Resolution*

I've had the X1 system installed in my home now for about 4 months. They now allow you to set the resolution of the TV you are hooked up to. There are quite a few options from 16:9, 1080p/60 HD to 4:3, 480i SD that can be manually set. All but one of my TV's do not go up to 1080p. On the one that does, I have selected 1080p and it appears the picture has improved somewhat. I know for the most part HD broadcasts are either 720p or 1080i, but some broadcasts do appear better than that. Prior to X1 many of the DVR's would display the resolution so you could check what was actually being displayed. I am curious if anyone else has noticed this or know how to find out what resolution is actually being displayed with the X1 system.


----------



## Dartman

Well on my old Motorola DCX? 3200, the non DVR BIG box there is a way to go into the factory setup mode and force it to display native resolution. I found a post here or somewhere with the sequence to do it and it worked and has stayed set through a few power outages. Maybe the X1 has a similar menu hidden somewhere that you can make it do native or whatever you want, haven't researched it.
My box has 3 resolution lights depending on what it's outputting and since I tweaked it the light is accurate but not sure it has a easily accessible onscreen display like my Sony and media players do.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Can the Xfinity X1 box actually be set to output in 1080i instead of 720p?

I have just recently upgraded to the Xfinity X1 box. My TV is a 2003-vintage 42”Sony Plasma KE-42TS2U, capable of displaying HD in both 720p & 1080i (e.g. it displays just fine in 1080i from my Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray player). When I first set up the X1, it came up in 720p. My problem is that I’ve been unsuccessful in my attempts to set up the X1 to output in 1080i instead of 720p – even though the X1 has a 1080i menu setting and, as I said, my Sony Plasma displays fine in 1080i when fed a 1080i signal.

Whenever I go through the X1’s menu process to select 1080i (menu/settings/device settings/video display/video output resolution/16:9, 1080i HD/OK/Do you want to keep this resolution/Yes), the X1 seems to accept the “Yes” – but when I then check the X1’s output resolution, it still says “16:9, 720p HD”.

(Note, might this be in any way related to the problem… my Plasma set has only one HD digital input - a DVI, as it is a bit too old to have HDMI. As I have three HD digital output devices - X1 cable, Oppo Blu-Ray Player, Xbox 360 - but only one HD digital input, for years I’ve successfully used “HDMI to DVI” adapter cables, one from each HD output device, plugged into an active DVI switch box for video switching – and one pair of stereo RCA audio output cables from each device’s analog RCA stereo audio outputs, plugged into a simple stereo RCA cable switch box for the audio switching. This setup has worked just fine for my needs. However, might it in any way be related to my problem getting the X1 to output in 1080i instead of in 720p? Frankly, I wouldn’t think so, but who knows…)

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## olyteddy

r-gordon-7 said:


> Can the Xfinity X1 box actually be set to output in 1080i instead of 720p?
> 
> I have just recently upgraded to the Xfinity X1 box. My TV is a 2003-vintage 42”Sony Plasma KE-42TS2U, capable of displaying HD in both 720p & 1080i (e.g. it displays just fine in 1080i from my Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray player). When I first set up the X1, it came up in 720p. My problem is that I’ve been unsuccessful in my attempts to set up the X1 to output in 1080i instead of 720p – even though the X1 has a 1080i menu setting and, as I said, my Sony Plasma displays fine in 1080i when fed a 1080i signal.
> ...
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


Could it be because your Sony has a screwy 1024X1024i native resolution?


----------



## r-gordon-7

olyteddy said:


> Could it be because your Sony has a screwy 1024X1024i native resolution?


Good question - I've never really understood the ramifications of native resolution in general or of the Sony's odd native resolution in particular - but would the Sony's odd native resolution likely be the cause of the problem despite the Sony's having no problem with 1080i when fed 1080i by the Oppo Blu-Ray player and despite the Oppo's having no problem being set to send 1080i to the Sony? I don't know... frankly, way beyond my understanding of the issue...


----------



## temancl

*optimal double play (tv + internet) for existing customers?*

I'm currently on the $35/month 105mbps cable internet plan (runs out in 4 months and the haggling will start again), and I'm thinking about jumping in to cable TV again and looking at my choices... 

The problem is, I want the 220 channel package with the X1 DVR.

Based on this, the math seems to be heavily in favor of doing a two-year contract, the web site shows that I could get Preferred XF Double Play for 99/month, rising to 120/month after one year (as the X1 DVR rental is only for the first year). HBO & StreamPix for the life of the contract. 

I'd add then a X1 HD box for $10/mo and remove the cable modem for -$10/mo (as I own a docsis 3 modem already). 

I can't even create this package in a non-contract way, the closest I can get is to cut the cable modem speed by 50% and increase the monthly price by $40! (for the first year at least, $20 more in the second year)

Has anyone else successfully found a better deal with these parameters, or should I just resign myself to going on-contract?


----------



## rickeame

*X1 System is Bugging Me*

I recently moved from DirecTV Genie to the X1 system as it saved me money, however....*sigh*

I'll look past losing the "pause on the bedroom tv" feature that my wife is peeved about. I'll look past the weird UX that requires a lot more clicks than I'm used to.

However, the one thing that is really getting to me is that I've missed a bunch of shows, particularly on ABC (105) due to massive pixilation and freezing. ABC Family is also doing it. It's maddening and I haven't yet seen it on other shows. Modern Family, Blackish, and my two Marvel shows -- all unwatchable.

So -- does anyone see this too? I don't know if it's a signal issue, a bad DVR, or ABC just bites. I loathe having to have a tech out yet again (they've been out a few times for security system issues...), but that's my last resort. I'm already hearing "why did we leave DirecTV again?"


----------



## olyteddy

rickeame said:


> *X1 System is Bugging Me*
> 
> I recently moved from DirecTV Genie to the X1 system as it saved me money, however....*sigh*
> 
> I'll look past losing the "pause on the bedroom tv" feature that my wife is peeved about. I'll look past the weird UX that requires a lot more clicks than I'm used to.
> 
> However, the one thing that is really getting to me is that I've missed a bunch of shows, particularly on ABC (105) due to massive pixilation and freezing. ABC Family is also doing it. It's maddening and I haven't yet seen it on other shows. Modern Family, Blackish, and my two Marvel shows -- all unwatchable.
> 
> So -- does anyone see this too? I don't know if it's a signal issue, a bad DVR, or ABC just bites. I loathe having to have a tech out yet again (they've been out a few times for security system issues...), but that's my last resort. I'm already hearing "why did we leave DirecTV again?"


What are the channel numbers involved? ABC is Ch 104, NBC 105. What channel is ABC Family? Does it happen on both the HD and SD channel? At any rate I'd check for loose connectors at the box and at any splitters. Quite often pixelated channels are the result of ingress.


----------



## rickeame

olyteddy said:


> What are the channel numbers involved? ABC is Ch 104, NBC 105. What channel is ABC Family? Does it happen on both the HD and SD channel? At any rate I'd check for loose connectors at the box and at any splitters. Quite often pixelated channels are the result of ingress.


You are, of course, right -- I meant 104, not 105. 104 is having issues (and looking back in this thread, someone else had similar issues with 104). I haven't tried the SD channel as I'm auto-setup to immediately jump to HD, and I almost never watch that channel live, it's always recorded. I will look for loose wiring.

ABC Family is 678 for the HD feed (the one we record).


----------



## olyteddy

Here in Olympia 104 is on the 159MHz QAM and is therefore potentially subject to ingress from a number of terrestrial sources like business radios and pagers. We get 678 on a different carrier (417MHz) so at least down here there's no correlation. Here's a chart: http://www.ntia.doc.gov/files/ntia/publications/2003-allochrt.pdf


----------



## jhachey

rickeame said:


> *X1 System is Bugging Me*
> 
> I recently moved from DirecTV Genie to the X1 system as it saved me money, however....*sigh*
> 
> I'll look past losing the "pause on the bedroom tv" feature that my wife is peeved about. I'll look past the weird UX that requires a lot more clicks than I'm used to.
> 
> However, the one thing that is really getting to me is that I've missed a bunch of shows, particularly on ABC (105) due to massive pixilation and freezing. ABC Family is also doing it. It's maddening and I haven't yet seen it on other shows. Modern Family, Blackish, and my two Marvel shows -- all unwatchable.
> 
> So -- does anyone see this too? I don't know if it's a signal issue, a bad DVR, or ABC just bites. I loathe having to have a tech out yet again (they've been out a few times for security system issues...), but that's my last resort. I'm already hearing "why did we leave DirecTV again?"


I'm also in Sammamish and I also get some pixelation on KOMO. It's not bad enough to be unwatchable, but it's certainly an irritant. Of the channels I watch, it's the only one I can think of where pixelation is ever an issue. It seems like it must have started in the past couple of months. I don't watch a lot of KOMO (mostly Gray's Anatomy) and I don't recall having any problems with KOMO last fall before Gray's went on some sort of mid-season break.


----------



## levibluewa

Last night I noticed 4.3 (327) -- GRIT tv


----------



## levibluewa

Does Comcast Seattle carry KUSE 46.1 & 46.5 ... Hot & Retro TV?


----------



## thefalcon2k

levibluewa said:


> Does Comcast Seattle carry KUSE 46.1 & 46.5 ... Hot & Retro TV?


We used to have Retro TV! I don't know why they got rid of it, but then again ... blame KIRO on that switch.


----------



## levibluewa

*Re: 7.3*

I'm guessing that 7.3 (LAFFtv) is now active OTA in Seattle. Anyone know if it is going to be added soon to Comcast...I'm guessing at 326.


----------



## levibluewa

7.3 (326) -- June 6!


----------



## Lionanimal

Noticed four (4) additional HD feeds on comcast-metro-Seattle, WA May 24, 2015 (all with Espanol as primary audio):

channels 723-726: Univision Deportes (sports) HD (with possible some Friday p.m. MLS soccer with secondary English audio), BeInSports-Espanol HD (with many soccer telecasts with English audio), ESPN Deportes HD, and Fox Sports HD.

Some of the comcast subscriber packages have Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports HD included without the Spanish package.


----------



## levibluewa

Anyone have a clue when 11.2 will be added to Comcast. I'd call Comcast, but I'm sure no one there knows.


----------



## mrtheedge

levibluewa said:


> 7.3 (326) -- June 6!


It's on now, a few days early!


----------



## seatacboy

levibluewa said:


> Does Comcast Seattle carry KUSE 46.1 & 46.5 ... Hot & Retro TV?


 No. KUSE-LD is a low-power station. Cable companies are not obligated to carry LP or low-power digital (LD) stations unless they want to.


----------



## seatacboy

For those of you who subscribe to Comcast Limited Basic cable service and want to try an outdoor antenna, now's a great time to do so! Here's the reason: 

On June 3, the FCC issued an order prohibiting local franchise authorities from regulating "basic cable" rates. Based upon excellent work by K Street lobbyists for Comcast, Time Warner Cable, Cablevision and their fellow cable ops, the FCC determined that satellite companies DirectTV and Dish Network provide "Competing Provider Effective Competition".

The problem here is that DirectTV and Dish have *never* offered anything equivalent to the low-cost "Limited Basic Cable", which primarily consists of local over-the-air broadcast channels. "Limited Basic Cable" is what cable television originally was about: improved reception of local broadcast TV stations in geographically-challenged locations, a/k/a _Community Antenna Television (CATV)_. 

Comcast's web site has already removed Limited Basic Cable from its sales menu. Existing Limited Basic prices will increase, and eventually those customers are likely to be told to migrate to the more-expensive Digital Economy tier or do without.

So it's a really great time to put up an antenna. If you live in a really horrible spot for reception, like many parts of Issaquah, North Bend and Olympia, you might send a protest to the FCC commissioners regarding this poorly-conceived decision. People who subscribe to Limited Basic are not buying access to cable networks, they are buying access to local television broadcasters who purportedly provide over-the-air service to their neighborhood within the boundaries of their Demographic Market Area (DMA).

Come to think of it, residents in far-flung corners of the Seattle DMA such as Grays Harbor, Lewis, Thurston, Mason, Jefferson, San Juan, Island, Clallam, Skagit and Whatcom counties are particularly likely to be ripped off just in order to watch local stations. With the exception of a few translators for KIRO, KZJO, KCPQ and KBTC, the major Seattle television stations don't really serve those communities with a useable TV signal, yet they still claim these counties as being part of the "Seattle" market.

Here's the link to the FCC's order, written in typical Inside-the-Beltway bureaucratese: https://www.fcc.gov/document/commission-adopts-effective-competition-order


----------



## levibluewa

seatacboy said:


> ...residents in far-flung corners of the Seattle DMA such as Grays Harbor, Lewis, Thurston, Mason, Jefferson, San Juan, Island, Clallam, Skagit and Whatcom counties are particularly likely to be ripped off just in order to watch local stations. With the exception of a few translators for KIRO, KZJO, KCPQ and KBTC, the major Seattle television stations don't really serve those communities with a useable TV signal, yet they still claim these counties as being part of the "Seattle" market.
> 
> Here's the link to the FCC's order, written in typical Inside-the-Beltway bureaucratese: https://www.fcc.gov/document/commission-adopts-effective-competition-order


Exactly my gripe. The DMA should be determined by...can you receive a steady signal via rabbit ears...20-40 miles perhaps. If the stations want to claim distant viewers they should be required to put up antennas to guarantee that, or the stations should have to pay the satellite and cable companies per subscriber. In the north sound Victoria and Vancouver would be our local DMA over Seattle-Tacoma, however we all know that cable companies aren't required to carry those channels. The local affiliates have outlived their purpose. For the most part they aren't "local"...and one seldom gets local news from "local" radio stations. When the pipeline blew (Bham) years ago the first mention of it was on CNN. The only thing that really matters, it appears, is Comcast's lobbying group and their lawyers in DC.


----------



## levibluewa

Rumor has it DECADES will make it to CC Tue., 8-11-15 ...


----------



## Lionanimal

levibluewa said:


> Rumor has it DECADES will make it to CC Tue., 8-11-15 ...


The following is just my speculation: Keep an eye on 11.2 KSTW-TV of Seattle/Tacoma for DecadesTv

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decades_(TV_network)


----------



## mrtheedge

Lionanimal said:


> The following is just my speculation: Keep an eye on 11.2 KSTW-TV of Seattle/Tacoma for DecadesTv
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decades_%28TV_network%29



It's been on over the air since May.


----------



## levibluewa

11.2 now on 355.


----------



## timbrrr

Lionanimal said:


> Noticed four (4) additional HD feeds on comcast-metro-Seattle, WA May 24, 2015 (all with Espanol as primary audio):
> 
> channels 723-726: Univision Deportes (sports) HD (with possible some Friday p.m. MLS soccer with secondary English audio), BeInSports-Espanol HD (with many soccer telecasts with English audio), ESPN Deportes HD, and Fox Sports HD.
> 
> Some of the comcast subscriber packages have Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports HD included without the Spanish package.


Does anyone here actually receive Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports HD? I should get them as part of my package and I DO get the audio, but the picture is blank. It has been this way since they were added. I receive the SD versions no problem, including the "Watch in HD" option.


----------



## Lionanimal

timbrrr said:


> Does anyone here actually receive Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports HD? I should get them as part of my package and I DO get the audio, but the picture is blank. It has been this way since they were added. I receive the SD versions no problem, including the "Watch in HD" option.


Yes, I've been getting (only) Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports Espanol HD (with SAP-English) just fine in Lynnwood, WA 98036 on Comcsat.


----------



## mrtheedge

Lionanimal said:


> Yes, I've been getting (only) Univision Deportes HD and BeInSports Espanol HD (with SAP-English) just fine in Lynnwood, WA 98036 on Comcsat.



Most the time I get Univision Deportes HD with no issues, but on occasion I hear audio with no video. Makes me wonder if some events are being blacked out due to network conflictions.


----------



## hergertr

*Replacement X1 boxes*

Last week I replaced a couple of my remote X1 boxes with the PX032ANI model. They are smaller and only have HDMI output and nothing else. One thing I am puzzled by is the Xfinity SD card labeled Instant Replay inserted in the bottom of the device. I was told one of the additional features of the new box is the ability to paused and rewind live TV. I suspect the SD card is for that. I have been having some issues with pixilation and occasional freezing on these new boxes while all my other boxes seem to work fine. Given the wind storm, Comcast was out last night and they still think it's out where I live even though my Internet and phone are working fine along with my DVR and older boxes. Waiting to see if the problem is cured when they get everything fully operational.


----------



## thefalcon2k

Anyone remember This TV on KOMO 4.2? It's back, just not on 4.2. OK, it's not on Comcast yet, but if you have an OTA antenna, This TV is on 13.2 now. I just happened to find it on a recent scan (out of boredom). Anybody hear of when/if Comcast will make it available?


----------



## levibluewa

4.2

http://comettv.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=brand&utm_campaign=sinclair


----------



## levibluewa

Has anyone heard any rumors about H&I being added to the Seattle DMA.

http://handitvnetwork.com/


----------



## moresports

levibluewa said:


> Has anyone heard any rumors about H&I being added to the Seattle DMA.
> 
> http://handitvnetwork.com/


 How come Comcast does not have ION life and ION qubo ?


----------



## levibluewa

13.2 - THIS tv now on 357.


----------



## phonesex

Has anyone been having audio issues. I've noticed on KING 5 and also Fox. Audio seems to cutout from time to time. I'm on the X1 platform and have a surround receiver attached.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phonesex

Has anyone been having audio issues. I've noticed on KING 5 and also Fox. Audio seems to cutout from time to time. I'm on the X1 platform and have a surround receiver attached.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhachey

phonesex said:


> Has anyone been having audio issues. I've noticed on KING 5 and also Fox. Audio seems to cutout from time to time. I'm on the X1 platform and have a surround receiver attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Haven't noticed any issues here in Sammamish. I watch the news daily on KING 5. Probably only ever turn on Fox for the Seahawks games.


----------



## artshotwell

Outrageous! Here in Skagit County, Comcast charges $11 for a cablecard. I went in to their store in Burlington this week and asked how billings would change were I to add a Tivo DVR and drop the Comcast DVR. They said the DVR charge is $10/month and a cablecard is $11/month. 

I don't get their pricing at all. Obviously, if I bought a Tivo, I'd be committed to continuing to use Comcast for at least a year, allowing to Tivo's first year free and the inability to receive Seattle OTA here. While, I would be game to move to Dish or DirecTV with their their great (short-term) offers.


----------



## kitti

artshotwell said:


> Outrageous! Here in Skagit County, Comcast charges $11 for a cablecard. I went in to their store in Burlington this week and asked how billings would change were I to add a Tivo DVR and drop the Comcast DVR. They said the DVR charge is $10/month and a cablecard is $11/month.
> 
> I don't get their pricing at all. Obviously, if I bought a Tivo, I'd be committed to continuing to use Comcast for at least a year, allowing to Tivo's first year free and the inability to receive Seattle OTA here. While, I would be game to move to Dish or DirecTV with their their great (short-term) offers.


Do you have that in writing? If you spoke on the phone, you should know that many phone reps have no idea what they are talking about and/or will lie to keep a sale. Comcast cablecards are typically $2-4/m. In fact, I think the first one is supposed to be free.


----------



## artshotwell

kitti said:


> Do you have that in writing? If you spoke on the phone, you should know that many phone reps have no idea what they are talking about and/or will lie to keep a sale. Comcast cablecards are typically $2-4/m. In fact, I think the first one is supposed to be free.


No, I was given that quote by a Comcast customer service person, in person, at their office in Burlington. I went in to ask. My sister, in Tucson, said hers was free.


----------



## pastiche

artshotwell said:


> No, I was given that quote by a Comcast customer service person, in person, at their office in Burlington. I went in to ask. My sister, in Tucson, said hers was free.


My bill breaks them down like this:

Customer Equipment Fee -$2.50 (Credit, not charge, since a converter is included in my package)
First Cable Card $0.00
Second Cable Card $0.80

I'm in the city, but I can't imagine it would be that different in the suburbs.


----------



## artshotwell

pastiche said:


> My bill breaks them down like this:
> 
> Customer Equipment Fee -$2.50 (Credit, not charge, since a converter is included in my package)
> First Cable Card $0.00
> Second Cable Card $0.80
> 
> I'm in the city, but I can't imagine it would be that different in the suburbs.


Just for the heck of it, here is my bill...

Digital Starter $69.99 
Additional Outlet $2.99 
HD/DVR Converter $9.95
Additional Outlet $2.99 
HD Technology Fee $10.00

Total XFINITY TV$95.92

Taxes, Surcharges & Fees-TV
Total Taxes, Surcharges & Fees $2.78

Other Charges & Credits
Broadcast TV Fee $3.25
Regional Sports Fee $1.00
Total Other Charges & Credits $4.25

Statement balance $102.95​


----------



## bigpoppa206

artshotwell said:


> Just for the heck of it, here is my bill...


You need to chat with someone else at Comcast. That fee is way too high for a cablecard. Mine is free also.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone on here using cablecards? I'm not receiving all the channels for the package Im signed up for.


----------



## Dartman

bigpoppa206 said:


> Anyone on here using cablecards? I'm not receiving all the channels for the package Im signed up for.


You probably need to check your setup and make sure all the stuff in media center is good, plus that the card is activated properly. If everything looks good on your end they might have to do a re authorization or whatever they call the box hit that resets the card.
My new X1 non DVR box got just the locals, anything else said you need to subscribe to receive this channel after I did the setup through the box on my TV. It knew who I was and was trying to work, just nothing past basic basic channels.
Finally called their 800 number and got a tech that listened to what was going on and said sometimes the computers just don't properly authorize/provision the new box, 2 minutes later he had all my channels working and even threw in 3 months of HBO for free as a long term customer perk. It is set to go away after three months without me having to call and cancel too as I asked, of course the hope is I'll like it so much I'll decide to keep it
Anyways if all else fails make the call and they canmore then likely either fix it quickly or walk you through whatever you missed setting it up.
I'm in Portland but that shouldn't have anything to do with who you call unless you have a direct local number.


----------



## olyteddy

bigpoppa206 said:


> Anyone on here using cablecards? I'm not receiving all the channels for the package Im signed up for.


I have 2 cablecards in Olympia and both get what we pay for. You need to call and keep track of when you call because they'll only comp you from when you contact them.


----------



## seatacboy

artshotwell said:


> Just for the heck of it, here is my bill...
> Digital Starter $69.99
> Additional Outlet $2.99
> HD/DVR Converter $9.95
> Additional Outlet $2.99
> HD Technology Fee $10.00
> 
> Total XFINITY TV$95.92
> 
> Taxes, Surcharges & Fees-TV
> Total Taxes, Surcharges & Fees $2.78
> 
> Other Charges & Credits
> Broadcast TV Fee $3.25
> Regional Sports Fee $1.00
> Total Other Charges & Credits $4.25
> 
> Statement balance $102.95​




Given what a ripoff cable service is, I can't figure out why the FCC classifies Skagit, Whatcom, San Juan and Clallam Counties as part of the Seattle DMA. OTA reception of Seattle-market stations is extremely difficult and/or non-existent in Skagit/ Whatcom et al. If Skagit/Whatcom et al were in a separate Bellingham DMA, there would likely be useful OTA reception options for major-league U.S. networks. 

Thanks to the FCC's Broadcast TV Frequency Spectrum Auction, this topic could become moot in the next couple of months. Many or perhaps most "local" broadcasters will end up accepting the huge monetary payouts to go "off the air", including KVOS and KBCB. Due to the massive sell-off of TV frequency spectrum to the cell phone companies, local translators like KIRO's penlight-battery-powered Burlington translator will probably go dark as well.​


----------



## mpbandit

artshotwell said:


> Just for the heck of it, here is my bill...
> 
> HD Technology Fee $10.00​


So that HD tech fee is for your cable card?

I'm in Pierce County... my cable card is $1.50 per month (it's my only device, used in a Tivo, and then I use a Tivo Mini for a second location... no other cable equipment needed... bonus!)


----------



## pastiche

*Ch. 1995*

I was flipping channels this afternoon, and noticed that channel 1995 is active.

This is the channel that Comcast has been using in other markets for information about/ordering equipment for the MPEG2 to MPEG4 migration. This _could_ mean that the migration's now on the horizon here.

Here's the information sheet they sent when they started this migration in the Bay Area.


----------



## Dartman

That's the channel they are using in Portland and we also got a similar letter as well. It will tell you if your box supports MPEG4 then walk you through getting a new box if needed by several different ways. I finally used it and the letter I was sent to order my new non DVR X1 box and it took less then a week to get here after the local office refused to give me one as I said in one of my posts above. Mine still works fine but sometimes will load the guide or take commands slowly.
They have definitely dropped the bitrate with the new compression but for the most part the quality still looks good.


----------



## jakezilla

Anyone having trouble recording shows on Comcast ch 105? I started noticing issues on the 25th with missed recordings for NBC Nightly news and Jimmy Fallon but today got a popup message in Media Center saying "restrictions set by the broadcaster and/or originator of the content prohibit recording of this program". My guess is they are messing with the copy protection flags. I'm in Bothell - anyone else having the similar problems in the area?


----------



## newlinux

jakezilla said:


> Anyone having trouble recording shows on Comcast ch 105? I started noticing issues on the 25th with missed recordings for NBC Nightly news and Jimmy Fallon but today got a popup message in Media Center saying "restrictions set by the broadcaster and/or originator of the content prohibit recording of this program". My guess is they are messing with the copy protection flags. I'm in Bothell - anyone else having the similar problems in the area?


What tuner are you using?
I'm in Lake Forest Park. I was having problems with 105 (KINGHD) too as I also use a cable card with an HD Homerun prime (with MythTV). I looked at the content protection settings on 105 and there is CGMS (analog) content protection to that channel for some reason. In the older HDHomerun Prime firmware if CCI content protection flags are not specified (which is sometimes the case when the intention is CCI=copy_freely) the HDHomerun Prime will honor CGMS, causing problems recording. So either comcast stopped specifying CCI and/or CGMS was turned on recently for programs on that channel.

I had to upgrade the firmware on my HDHomerun to solve the problem. I haven't tested a recording (I will tonight) but I was able to watch livetv on 105 again when I previously was not able to.


----------



## jakezilla

I have one of the original Ceton InfiniTV tuners. I found a similar thread on thegreenbutton.tv and they suggested updating to a pre-beta firmware. Did that last night and it seems to work now. Hopefully being pre-beta FW won't introduce any other issues. Odd thing with my setup is I was able to watch the shows live but once I tried to record the error message popped up. 


.


newlinux said:


> What tuner are you using?
> I'm in Lake Forest Park. I was having problems with 105 (KINGHD) too as I also use a cable card with an HD Homerun prime (with MythTV). I looked at the content protection settings on 105 and there is CGMS (analog) content protection to that channel for some reason. In the older HDHomerun Prime firmware if CCI content protection flags are not specified (which is sometimes the case when the intention is CCI=copy_freely) the HDHomerun Prime will honor CGMS, causing problems recording. So either comcast stopped specifying CCI and/or CGMS was turned on recently for programs on that channel.
> 
> I had to upgrade the firmware on my HDHomerun to solve the problem. I haven't tested a recording (I will tonight) but I was able to watch livetv on 105 again when I previously was not able to.


----------



## newlinux

jakezilla said:


> I have one of the original Ceton InfiniTV tuners. I found a similar thread on thegreenbutton.tv and they suggested updating to a pre-beta firmware. Did that last night and it seems to work now. Hopefully being pre-beta FW won't introduce any other issues. Odd thing with my setup is I was able to watch the shows live but once I tried to record the error message popped up.
> 
> 
> .


Interesting. LiveTV would freeze within the first few seconds, and recordings would fail in the first few seconds for me. After upgrading, LiveTV worked fine, so fingers crossed on recordings. Will know soon!

Glad you got it fixed with the Ceton. good luck with the firmware.


----------



## SeattleAl

Per KBTC, NHK World will launch on Comcast Channel 115 on March 22, 2016.


http://www.kbtc.org/page.php?id=1715


This is a good looking HD channel that has been OTA since January. It will be nice to be able to record stuff instead of having to catch programs OTA in real time.


----------



## randman11

jakezilla said:


> I have one of the original Ceton InfiniTV tuners. I found a similar thread on thegreenbutton.tv and they suggested updating to a pre-beta firmware. Did that last night and it seems to work now. Hopefully being pre-beta FW won't introduce any other issues. Odd thing with my setup is I was able to watch the shows live but once I tried to record the error message popped up.
> 
> 
> .


Which firmware are you using? I am at 14.4.6.21 and have been for several years I think. I noticed I missed a recording on 105 (King HD) this last Saturday and a recording on 668 (Discovery HD) on Monday due to content protection errors. I still cannot record on 105 as I get the content protection error. I can record channel 5 (King standard def) though. 668 appears to be recording fine. In the Ceton diagnostics, step 3 under the Cable Card just shows a question mark (no text description) and all other steps have the green checkmark. It is acting as if it is not paired correctly, but I am receiving all channels and confirmed with Comcast that it is paired and everything checks out on their end.


----------



## jakezilla

I'm on 15.1.13.152. I'll send you the link in a PM. Can't post in here because I don't have enough history.






randman11 said:


> Which firmware are you using? I am at 14.4.6.21 and have been for several years I think. I noticed I missed a recording on 105 (King HD) this last Saturday and a recording on 668 (Discovery HD) on Monday due to content protection errors. I still cannot record on 105 as I get the content protection error. I can record channel 5 (King standard def) though. 668 appears to be recording fine. In the Ceton diagnostics, step 3 under the Cable Card just shows a question mark (no text description) and all other steps have the green checkmark. It is acting as if it is not paired correctly, but I am receiving all channels and confirmed with Comcast that it is paired and everything checks out on their end.


----------



## randman11

jakezilla said:


> I'm on 15.1.13.152. I'll send you the link in a PM. Can't post in here because I don't have enough history.


Thanks. I found the greenbutton thread you referenced. 15.1.13.152 did fix the issue.


----------



## thefalcon2k

So, channel 1995 is on here in Bremerton. But, I also see 998 & 1098. But, why? They're pointless!


----------



## Dartman

thefalcon2k said:


> So, channel 1995 is on here in Bremerton. But, I also see 998 & 1098. But, why? They're pointless!


If it's like it is in Portland that's the channel you go to to make sure your box supports MPEG4, and if it doesn't it gives you options to replace it.
I ordered a non DVR X1 box online here after they pretty much told me it conflicts with cable card devices(it doesn't) at the local office/store. I still had the get one free postcard they sent me with a web address to order it from and it showed up about a week later and works fine with a call to get it properly authorized.


----------



## levibluewa

13.3 (ESCAPE) now on Comcast 358


----------



## billymac

Wow, I forgot how painful it is calling into Comcast customer service! 

Since I'm not really sure I was getting a straight answer, I figured I should post here and see if anybody knows the answer.

Is it possible to "upgrade" to Xfinity X1 TV without adding phone or internet? We are an existing Xfinity TV customer, but on legacy DVR's and tuners. We have community owned fiber to our homes for Internet and get synchronous 100Mbit speeds. 

I was told on the phone that I had to have Internet service to qualify, so a DVR, 3 slaves, same channels and the cable modem rental (that I don't even need!) before tax was over $150. That likely puts the after tax total close to $180-190. No way. 

Can you qualify if you switch to their phone service?

Just curious what you folks have to say? Thanks in advance.


----------



## artshotwell

phonesex said:


> Has anyone been having audio issues. I've noticed on KING 5 and also Fox. Audio seems to cutout from time to time. I'm on the X1 platform and have a surround receiver attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've seen the same issue here on my old Motorola Comcast DVR.


----------



## artshotwell

billymac said:


> Wow, I forgot how painful it is calling into Comcast customer service!
> 
> Since I'm not really sure I was getting a straight answer, I figured I should post here and see if anybody knows the answer.
> 
> Is it possible to "upgrade" to Xfinity X1 TV without adding phone or internet? We are an existing Xfinity TV customer, but on legacy DVR's and tuners. We have community owned fiber to our homes for Internet and get synchronous 100Mbit speeds.
> 
> I was told on the phone that I had to have Internet service to qualify, so a DVR, 3 slaves, same channels and the cable modem rental (that I don't even need!) before tax was over $150. That likely puts the after tax total close to $180-190. No way.
> 
> Can you qualify if you switch to their phone service?
> 
> Just curious what you folks have to say? Thanks in advance.


I've been told that Comcast requires their Internet because the X-1 box uses the Internet for so much of what it does.


----------



## Dartman

Well I posted about ordering the non dvr x1 box after the office refused to give me one because I have cable card boxes already. I had a postcard from them telling me I could order it online so I did. It showed up a week later and does not conflict with cable cards like they claimed.
If what they say is true it wont work without a cable modem and that may very well be true as it does do a lot of things online. If you want to take a chance you could find a way to order a box online like I did and see what happens, if it doesn't work you should be able to return it to one of their offices/stores locally.
They outright lied to me or have no clue so if I hadn't ordered my X1 Box online I never would have gotten one to find out it does work fine in my system, BUT I do have the net and phone as well.


----------



## stardrab

*FOX-HD poor quality / macroblocking*

For about the last month, I've noticed a significant drop in quality of FOX-HD (KCPQ HD) on Comcast. The main program I record is Gotham, and I frequently see quite a bit of macroblocking appear in scenes (it will come and go). The most visible artifact is that actors faces will appear to be subdivided into blocks. It's somewhat subtle, but I see it whenever it happens, and it's very distracting.

I'm not sure if this is a change on Fox's end, or Comcast's. KCPQ-HD used to be one of the highest quality channels, even though it's only 720p. The bitrate was consistently high (around 13Mbps).

Does anyone else see this as well? Is the upcoming MPEG-4 switchover responsible?


----------



## olyteddy

What gives? This is on the Olympia 750 MHz plant. Are we going MPEG4 too? Are those 3 dots really all there is on this channel? Bitrate seems to imply that...


----------



## pastiche

*Mpeg4*

Got this letter today. Seems the MPEG4 transition's a few weeks away.


----------



## Dartman

The letter we got in Portland was similar but more, we need to upgrade your box type thing. The office I went to gave me a really crappy box to replace the nice big Motorola one I had and refused to give me a X1 box claiming it conflicts with cable card devices(not true) I eventually ordered a X1 box online and they shipped one to me very quickly and it works fine here, cable card stuff and all. The old box would refuse to play any MPEG4 stuff, which at first was just some of the free on demand HD stuff I wanted to watch so that forced me to upgrade.
The non DVR version has limited output options, just HDMI and optical out I think, old box had every output option there was, and all were active at the same time. I really like the X1 GUI and extra features, but hate the limited video out options. My HD HomeRun Prime works fine with MPEG4 stuff so no issues there so far and everything plays nicely together.


----------



## cbdavi19

*Rude awakening*

I live in 98270. This morning, my 2 year old HDHomerun Prime + cable card setup couldn't tune KCPQ HD in NextPVR, yet had no problems with The Weather Channel HD. I quickly determined why: DRM! Everything worked fine yesterday.


As you can see from the screenshot, the application of DRM appears nearly complete on all Limited Basic channels.


Was this expected? I was thinking about the MPEG4 transition, but certainly not this. I'm really glad I elected not to upgrade my Windows 7 HTPC to Windows 10. It looks like I'm forced to get familiar with Windows Media Center after 10 years of GBPVR/NextPVR (and KCPQ HD did tune in fine in WMC).


----------



## Dartman

The hacked 8.1 version for 10 works great. Been running it in 10 for quite a while now and just works like normal and windows update hasn't killed it yet. I have other issues with 10 but media center since I installed the hacked version hasn't been one of them if you WANT to try 10.


----------



## olyteddy

@Dartman, do the HDHomeRun primes work in Win7 with MPEG4? It's about to happen here in Olympia...


----------



## Dartman

It worked fine till we built my new I7 980 on my old hex core AMD with win 7 and wmc continues to work fine in 10. I think some of the channels had switched over but either way it's the same wmc tweaked to run in 10. I can tell because the bitrate and space used is much lower. I haven't looked at the part in the primes software that shows what format the channels use yet.
Also video redo will convert mpeg4 streams very quickly to H264 mkv, the mpeg2 streams take a lot longer and it puts up the will take longer to recode warning.
First streams that converted here were the hd streaming channels for my one movie channel as my old Motorola box refused to play them.
99 percent sure you should be fine and you can always check their website and forums to double check but everything continues to work here.


----------



## cbdavi19

And, if it's any consolation, my whole DRM/CopyOnce situation was a fluke. I live chatted with Comcast and they set some kind of magic bullet signal to my CableCard, and the DRM went away when I rescanned the channels.


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone else losing channels on a cablecard? Seems this current change to H264 is wreaking havoc on my system again.


----------



## olyteddy

None that I've noticed here in Olympia. Using 2 HDHR Prime and WMC.


----------



## hidesertforester

bigpoppa206 said:


> Anyone else losing channels on a cablecard? Seems this current change to H264 is wreaking havoc on my system again.


Yes. I'm in Lacey and have lost Disney HD and CNN HD on my cablecard Sony 34xbr960. Mostly an inconvenience because I can get these in HD on my Roku or watch the SD channels.


----------



## tjxxx21

About to ditch my cablecard and here is why. I have 3 TVs. 2 are on X1 and 1 TV has a cablecard installed directly. A couple of months ago my cablecard that inserts into my old Hitachi TV failed to tune in a lot of my HD channels. Went to the cable store to exchange and the replacement did not work after calling to try to activate. The next replacement worked. Then my bill came and instead of being charged "Additional Outlet $2.99", I now got charged $11.45 less a $2.50 equipment credit = $8.95. 
Addt Outlet Cablecards 11.45


Includes Additional Outlet Service @ $9.95, First


CableCARD Card @ $0.00, and Second CableCARD


IN Same Device @ $1.50. Customer Owned


Equipment Credit of $2.50 Will Apply.


Customer-Owned Equipment -


Adjustment


2.50 cr


I called Comcast and argued about this charge and even argued with the supervisor as well. Basically, they are now charging $9.95 for the Additional Outlet Service now instead of $2.99. I also argued I did not have a Second CableCard but they did not credit me for an additional $1.50. 
Now today, my cablecard has another problem. Some of my upper HD channels like USA(672), SyFy(676), Food(675) are only giving me Audio only, no video. Not sure if this has to do with MPEG4 or not. Tried tuning in channel 1995 but all I get are the 3 dots. So I am now debating whether to ditch the card completely and get another X1 cable box which would cost $9.95 or $1 more than the cablecard. I could also try calling Comcast to see if they can reset the card remotely. I'll probably stew over this for another day.
So if you are still getting charged 2.99 for your cablecard,, you better hope Comcast doesn't switch to their new "Addt Outlet Cablecard 11.45" charge.


----------



## hergertr

As I was using the sports channel option (button C on the remote) after I switched to the program I noticed all those channels were numbered over 1000, duplicating the HD channels over 100. Does this have anything to do with MPEG4?


----------



## Dartman

tjxxx21 said:


> About to ditch my cablecard and here is why. I have 3 TVs. 2 are on X1 and 1 TV has a cablecard installed directly. A couple of months ago my cablecard that inserts into my old Hitachi TV failed to tune in a lot of my HD channels. Went to the cable store to exchange and the replacement did not work after calling to try to activate. The next replacement worked. Then my bill came and instead of being charged "Additional Outlet $2.99", I now got charged $11.45 less a $2.50 equipment credit = $8.95.
> Addt Outlet Cablecards 11.45
> 
> 
> Includes Additional Outlet Service @ $9.95, First
> 
> 
> CableCARD Card @ $0.00, and Second CableCARD
> 
> 
> IN Same Device @ $1.50. Customer Owned
> 
> 
> Equipment Credit of $2.50 Will Apply.
> 
> 
> Customer-Owned Equipment -
> 
> 
> Adjustment
> 
> 
> 2.50 cr
> 
> 
> I called Comcast and argued about this charge and even argued with the supervisor as well. Basically, they are now charging $9.95 for the Additional Outlet Service now instead of $2.99. I also argued I did not have a Second CableCard but they did not credit me for an additional $1.50.
> Now today, my cablecard has another problem. Some of my upper HD channels like USA(672), SyFy(676), Food(675) are only giving me Audio only, no video. Not sure if this has to do with MPEG4 or not. Tried tuning in channel 1995 but all I get are the 3 dots. So I am now debating whether to ditch the card completely and get another X1 cable box which would cost $9.95 or $1 more than the cablecard. I could also try calling Comcast to see if they can reset the card remotely. I'll probably stew over this for another day.
> So if you are still getting charged 2.99 for your cablecard,, you better hope Comcast doesn't switch to their new "Addt Outlet Cablecard 11.45" charge.


Get used to it they have been pulling that digital outlet crap in Portland for years, all the outlets are digital it's just a backhanded way to charge extra for a cable card. I have a extra HD box here I haven't turned in and a old Samsung 530 media player with cable card support I use in another room. I get the 2.50 credit then get dinged for 9.95 and am wondering if it would still be cheaper to just return the card and keep the second box. Hard to say as they would probably still charge 9.95 for additional outlet anyways plus the box rental. The Samsung works with all the channels MPG4 or otherwise too, just doesn't get any extra info on the guide it gets anymore as they haven't updated anything in a while for it.
One area sued Comcast over the charge and won so they had to drop it but I guess nobody here has bothered so they keep charging it. For a long time they had dropped any extra outlet charges but then they discovered they could use it to hit cable card users and anyone else with extra boxes so they started charging it again a while ago.


----------



## Dartman

hergertr said:


> As I was using the sports channel option (button C on the remote) after I switched to the program I noticed all those channels were numbered over 1000, duplicating the HD channels over 100. Does this have anything to do with MPEG4?


That is supposedly part of their one guide setup for everyone I guess and they just started adding those channels here in Portland too. As far as I can tell other then the high number nothing is changed so you still get the crappy MPG4 bandwidth that seem to lessen the bandwidth and mostly runs at 720p so they can save space and still say it's HD. From what I can see the motion blur is worse and it usually uses a lot less bitrate so a show that would normally be about 4 meg per 45 minutes of real programing is about a bit over 1 meg and only about 3 meg bitrate rather than around 8-9.


----------



## thefalcon2k

I've managed to check out the Xfinity app through Roku, and I personally think that makes a great second (or even third) device. When I saw the CableCard debacle at $11.45, I was thankful for the $7.45 potential charge* to use the Roku instead. From what I can see, the Roku app closely mirrors the X1 interface, with few noticeable differences. For what it is, I was really enjoying it.

Bottom line, as long as your Roku is within your wifi range, there's really no visible issues with this method! And yes, if you're using a wifi range extender, or if you're using your Belkin or Netgear router (just as examples) instead of your Xfinity Gateway, you can still use Xfinity on Roku. The only requirements are you're connected to your Xfinity network and logged in to your account. Unfortunately the "Xfinity To Go" features can't be used.

* As far as I know, Xfinity On Roku is STILL in beta. And, during this time frame, the $7.45 charge will not be applied on your account. This could change at a later date, but the fair price mentioned was $7.45. There was even a possibility of the price just disappearing, but that's unlikely. The fact that it was mentioned by Comcast ... definitely surprising.


----------



## bjm2

Im not sure if this is the right place for this, but will cable tv ever output TV or sports in 4k?


----------



## jhachey

bjm2 said:


> Im not sure if this is the right place for this, but will cable tv ever output TV or sports in 4k?


Rogers Cable in Canada already delivers NHL games and Toronto Blue Jays home games in 4k. I assume 4k will come to US cable companies eventually. 

The Masters was available in 4k (not on Comcast) and other events will undoubtedly follow. I would guess that once Comcast gets significantly into IP delivery they will start offering some things in 4k.


----------



## thefalcon2k

So, it's been forever (and a day) since _anybody_ has posted news about Xfinity. Kinda went downhill when there was no more support for ClearQAM and whatnot. But, in the last 48 hours, I have seen Tubi & Amazon Prime Video added as X1 apps, and while I have yet to see an official (formal) announcement, support for Movies Anywhere titles are now available in your Purchased Movies section (X1 & Standard boxes).

My movie list populated rather quickly, and while movies purchased through X1 aren't showing up on Movies Anywhere right now, I know support will be added so it works both ways.


----------



## jeff28

*BBC World News HD on channel 1117*

I remember 2004 through about 2010 checking in here almost daily as new HD channels were slowly rolled out. The long wait for KIRO-TV HD..... ahhhh the good old days..... 

Anyway, thought I'd log in and note a newly discovered HD channel add of BBC World News HD on channel 1117. I'm a bit of an international news junkie and have been long-frustrated by the lack of a decent picture on this channel. Didn't notice any type of communication though I assume there was maybe a bill insert for people who still opt-in for paper bills. 

Hope someone else out there may enjoy this new HD channel addition too.

Let me think... What else is still lacking???


----------



## artshotwell

jeff28 said:


> I remember 2004 through about 2010 checking in here almost daily as new HD channels were slowly rolled out. The long wait for KIRO-TV HD..... ahhhh the good old days.....
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd log in and note a newly discovered HD channel add of BBC World News HD on channel 1117. I'm a bit of an international news junkie and have been long-frustrated by the lack of a decent picture on this channel. Didn't notice any type of communication though I assume there was maybe a bill insert for people who still opt-in for paper bills.
> 
> Hope someone else out there may enjoy this new HD channel addition too.
> 
> Let me think... What else is still lacking???


Thanks for that. I'll check it out... I, too, am a bit of a news junkie. Worked as a radio & tv news reporter for 30 years.


----------



## pastiche

jeff28 said:


> Didn't notice any type of communication though I assume there was maybe a bill insert for people who still opt-in for paper bills.


From my 2/14/20 bill:

"Beginning March 10, 2020, NickToons (ch. 1727), Teen Nick (ch. 1740), Sundance TV (ch. 1440), BBC World News (ch. 1117), Disney Jr. (ch. 1701), Nick Jr. (ch. 1702), and MTV2 (ch. 1639) will be available in HD IP. Only customers with compatible equipment will be able to view this channel."


----------



## SeattleAl

I noticed that all my locals are now 720p. 

Stuff I recorded on 4/15 were 1080i, but on 4/16 they were 720p.
My Tivo Romio passes through the native resolution, and displays the resolution on the info bar for the program. So that is how I detected the resolution change.
My 4K X1 box converts everything to 2160p, so there is a conversion at Comcast from 1080i to 720p, and then to 2160p by the X1 box.

Another nail in the coffin for Tivo, I guess. The picture on the X1 box looks better but the sound frequently has those choppy dropouts that are really annoying.


----------



## pastiche

SeattleAl said:


> I noticed that all my locals are now 720p.


I noticed the same picture softness a few days ago. When I checked the diagnostics, I found they're all H.264, now, as well.

The upside is that 720p H.264 seems to take about half the disk space on my TiVo Roamio that 1080i MPEG2 did.

I have an old TiVo HD with dual OTA/cable tuners in another room. I'll likely move all my broadcast network season passes to record OTA on the HD and all my cable season passes to the Roamio. I never upgraded to Hydra on the Roamio, so I can still transfer shows between the HD and Roamio.


----------



## LHenton

Here is a hypothetical question. Currently have a 64 inc b Samsung f8500 plasma. I expect it to fail within a year. We have comcast X1 in unincorporated Lynnwood, WA 98036 brier. If I upgrade to a 85 inch lcd how many comcast pq defects will be apparent?


----------

